# Sticky  The New Master List of BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts



## lfe man

The New Master List of BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts



*Five star*

Cloverfield(blu-ray)
The Haunting(dts)
Flight of the Phoenix
Hot Fuzz
The Incredible Hulk (2008)
Live Free or Die Hard(dts)
The Lord of the Rings - The Fellowship of the Ring
The Lord of the Rings - The Return of the King
Pulse
War of the Worlds(dts)
Tron: Legacy(blu-ray)
How to Train Your Dragon
Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief
Titan A.E.(dts)
9
Inside(Ã l'interieur)(French dts track)
[Rec]2
Battle: Los Angeles
Underworld: Awakening
Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow(dts)
Wrath of the Titans(blu-ray)
Volcano High(dts korea)
Project X
X-Men First Class(blu-ray)
Hellboy II: The Golden Army(blu-ray)
Olympus has Fallen
Frankenstein's Army


*Four and half star*

Blackhawk Down(blu-ray pcm track)
The Dark Knight
Domino
Finding Nemo
Horton Hears a Who!
Iron Man
Man on Fire
Mr. & Mrs. Smith
The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor
Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones(dvd)
Jurassic Park 3(dts dvd)
Master & Commander: The Far Side of the World(dts dvd)
Scott Pilgrim vs. the World
Sunshine
Superman Returns
Hulk (2003)
AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem
Transformers: Dark of the Moon(dvd)
Iron Man 2
Conan the barbarian(2011)
Star Trek (2009)
Five days of war(blu-ray)
U-571(dts)
Pearl Harbor(dts dir cut)
Immortals
Blue Crush(blu-ray)
The Avengers
The Last Airbender
Triangle
Fight Club(blu-ray, carefully with this one)
Oz the great and powerful
A Good day to die hard
Death Race: Inferno
Jack the giant slayer
Bullet to the head
Oblivion
Evil Dead(2013)
Dead in Tombstone
Matrix Revolutions
Pacific Rim
Odd Thomas
Lone Survivor
Elysium

*Four star*

30 Days of Night
300
Babylon A.D
Casino Royale
Clash of the Titans(2010)
The Chronicles of Riddick
DareDevil
Fantastic 4
Harry Potter: Order of The Phoenix
The Incredibles
Knowing
Kung Fu Panda
The Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers
Matrix Reloaded
Max Payne
Mr. Brooks
Open Range
Serenity
Shoot 'Em Up
Stardust
Transformers
Underworld
Wanted
X-Men 3: The Last Stand
xXx
Terminator Salvation
Jurassic Park(blu-ray)
Transformers 2 -Revenge of Fallen
Skyline
Resident Evil
Resident Evil: Apocalypse
Inception
The Hurt Locker
Beowulf (2007)
Daylight
The Frighteners (dir cut dts)
Hitman(2007)
Armour of god 2(dts re-mix)
Event Horizon
Downfall(der untergang) dts theatrical cut
The Exorcism of Emily Rose
Kun-fu panda 2
The Expendaples
Thor
Sherlock Holmes
Prince of persia: Sands of time
Real Steel
Avatar
Piranha 3D
Gamer
Ninja Assassin
Windtalkers(dir cut dts)
Batman Begins
Hellboy
Rambo(scandinavian theatrical cut dts-hr audio blu-ray)
Monsters vs Aliens
Total Recall(2012)
Dredd 3D(dolby digital track on blu-ray)
Machete
Crank:High Voltage
Cabin in the Woods
Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol(blu-ray)
Death Race 2
Looper
World War Z

*Three and half star*

Dragon Wars: D-War
The Fast and The Furious: Tokyo Drift
Flags of Our Fathers
King Kong (2006)
Matrix
Minority Report
Monster House
Pirates Of The Caribbean: At World's End
The Simpson's Movie
We Were Soldiers
Resident Evil: Afterlife
Resident Evil: Extinction
X-Men Origins: Wolverine
Unstoppable
Terminator 2-Judgement Day(blu-ray dts-hd:ma 5.1)
Bolt
Kill Bill
The New Daughter
Cliffhanger
Hanna
Trollhunter
Elektra
Valkyrie
The Hunger Games
Super 8
Melancholia
The Dark Knight Rises
Captain America: The First Avenger
The Raid: Redemption
Amazing Spiderman
Skyfall
Death Race
The Last stand
Star trek: Into darkness
Bourne Legacy
Man of Steel
Sinister
The Conjuring

*Three star*

Apocalypto
Close Encounters of the 3rd Kind
Crimson Tide
DOA: Dead Or Alive
Fifth Element
Ghost Rider
House Of Flying Daggers
The Island
Monster's, Inc.
Poseidon
Running Scared
Sin City
Smokin' Aces
Stealth
Toy Story 2
Godzilla (1998)
Sucker Punch
Devil
Turistas
Fast Five
Red State
Terminator(5.1 mix)
The Brave
R.I.P.D.

*Two and half star*

WALL-E
Orphan
Toy story 3
Back to the Future(dts)
Battleship






*Movies with BASS list*


*#*

2 Fast 2 Furious HD-DVD DD+
3:10 To Yuma DTS Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
5ive Girls
28 Days Later Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
28 Weeks Later DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
30 Days Of Night Blu-ray TrueHD
300 HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM TrueHD
1408 CE Blu-ray TrueHD
10,000 BC LE Blu-ray TrueHD

*A*

Ãon Flux DTS HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray
Afro Samurai: Resurrection Blu-ray
Agent Cody Banks 2: Destination London SE
Air Force One DTS Superbit Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Aladdin PE
AlienÂ³ DTS THX
Alone in the Dark DTS-ES DD-EX
Amistad DTS
Amazing Spiderman DTS-HD:MA
An American Haunting URE
The Animatrix Blu-ray
Antz DTS
Apocalypse Now (Redux) LE CE
Apocalypto DTS Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM
Apollo 13 AE DTS HD-DVD DD+
Arlington Road Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Armageddon CC
Armour of God 2(DTS re-mix)
Assault on Precinct 13 DTS HD-DVD DD+
The Astronaut Farmer
Atlantis: The Lost Empire CE DTS-ES DD-EX THX
August Rush HD-DVD TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD
Austin Powers in Goldmember DTS-ES DD-EX
The Avengers DTS-HD:MA 7.1
AVP: Alien vs. Predator DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
A Good day to die hard Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1

*B*

Babylon A.D Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Backdraft HD-DVD DD+
Bad Boys II DTS Superbit
Balls of Fury HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD
Band of Brothers DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Bangkok Dangerous Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1
The Basketball Diaries
Batman Begins SE DTS HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray LE TrueHD
Battlestar Galactica: Razor EE
Battle: Los Angeles Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Battleship DTS-HD:MA
Beast (2005)
Bee Movie Blu-ray TrueHD
Behind Enemy Lines DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Beowulf DC HD-DVD DC DD+ Blu-ray TrueHD
Big Nothing
A Bittersweet Life SE
Black Hawk Down DTS-ES Superbit Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
The Black Hole DTS-ES
Black Sheep
Black Swan
Blade
Blade II DTS-ES DD-EX
Blade: Trinity DTS-ES DD-EX
Blade Runner: "The Final Cut" CE HD-DVD Blu-ray TrueHD
Blind Horizon
Blood Diamond HD-DVD Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Blown Away (1994)
Blue Crush DTS-HD:MA
Bolt Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Boogeyman
Bordertown (2006)
The Bourne Identity DTS HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Bourne Supremacy HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Bourne Ultimatum HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Bourne Legacy DTS-HD:MA Blu-ray
Bram Stokers' Dracula DTS Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
The Brave DTS-HD:MA
Braveheart Blu-ray
The Breed Blu-ray
Bridge to Terabithia Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM
Bring It On
Broken Arrow Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Brotherhood of the Wolf DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
A Bug's Life DTS THX
The Butterfly Effect DTS-ES DD-EX
The Butterfly Effect 2
Bullet to the Head Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA

*C*
Cabin in the Woods DTS-HD:MA
Captivity DTS-ES
Captain America: The First Avenger DTS-HD:MA
Cars THX Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM
Casino Royale (2006) Blu-ray DE 16 Bit LPCM
Casper CE DTS
Cast Away DTS-ES DD-EX THX Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Catch a Fire
The Cave
The Cell
Changeling Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Chicken Little Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Children of Men HD-DVD DD+
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe DTS Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian Blu-ray
The Chronicles of Riddick DTS HD-DVD DD+
Clear and Present Danger DTS Blu-ray TrueHD
Close Encounters of the Third Kind DTS THX Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Cloverfield Blu-ray TrueHD
Cliffhanger
Code Name: The Cleaner
Collateral DTS
Commando DC Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Conan the barbarian(2011) DTS-HD:MA 7.1
The Condemned Blu-ray DTS-HD:HRA 7.1
The Conjuring Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Constant Gardener
Constantine HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD
Contact
The Contractor
The Core
Crank DTS Blu-ray 6.1 LPCM
Creep
Crimson Tide Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Cutthroat Island DTS

*D*

Dances With Wolves DTS THX
Dante's Peak DTS HD-DVD DD+
DareDevil SE & DC DTS Blu-ray DC DTS-HD:MA
Dark City Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1
Dark Floors
The Dark Knight Blu-ray TrueHD
The Dark Knight Rises DTS HD:MA
Das Boot DTS Blu-ray
Dawn of the Dead (2004) DTS HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Day After Tomorrow DTS-ES Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Daylight DTS-ES HD-DVD DD+
Days of Thunder Blu-ray TrueHD
Dead in Tombstone Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA Dolby digital
Death Proof Blu-ray
DÃ©jÃ* Vu Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Detroit Rock City
The Descent Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Desperado DTS
Devil DTS-HD:MA
Die Another Day DTS-ES DD-EX
Die Hard Five Star Edition DTS THX Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Dinosaur DE DTS THX Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM
District B13 (aka Banlieue 13) HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray DTS-HD:HRA
DOA: Dead or Alive (2006)
Domino DTS-ES DD-EX Blu-ray
Downfall (aka Der Untergang)
Dragonheart DTS HD-DVD DD+
Dragon Wars: D-War Blu-ray TrueHD
D-Tox (aka Eye See You)
The Dukes Of Hazzard HD-DVD DD+
Dungeons & Dragons: Wrath of the Dragon God (2005)

*E*

Eagle Eye Blu-ray TrueHD
Earthquake
Eight Below Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Elektra DTS
Elysium Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1
End Of Days CE HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Equilibrium
Eragon DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Event Horizon SE DTS Blu-ray TrueHD LPCM
The Evil Dead Dolby digital 5.1 Elite dvd
Evil Dead(2013) DTS-HD:MA
The Exorcism of Emily Rose Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
The Expendaples Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1 Dolby digital 5.1




*F*

Face/Off CE HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray DTS-ES 16 Bit LPCM
Fahrenheit 9/11
Failure to Launch HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray
Fantasia 2000 DTS THX
Fantastic Four (2006) DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
A Far of Place
The Fast and The Furious DTS-ES HD-DVD DD+
The Fast and The Furious: Tokyo Drift HD-DVD DD+
Fast five Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Fearless, Jet Li's HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Feast HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD
The Fifth Element UE SE RM DTS Superbit Blu-ray TrueHD 16 Bit LPCM
Fight Club DD-EX THX DTS-HD:MA
Final Destination 2 DTS-ES DD-EX
Final Destination 3 DTS-ES DD-EX
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Finding NemoDD-EX THX Blu-ray
Five days of war DTS-HD:MA DolbyTrueHD
Flags of Our Fathers HD-DVD SE DD+ Blu-ray
Flight of the Phoenix DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Flyboys Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Fog (2005)
The Forbidden Kingdom Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1
The Forgotten
The Fountain HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray
Frankenstein's Army Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA Dolby Digital
Freddy vs. Jason DD-EX
Frequency SE
The Frighteners HD-DVD DC DD+
From Hell Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
From the Earth to the Moon (HBO Miniseries)
Full Metal Jacket DE HD-DVD DE DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM



*G*

Gabriel
Gamer Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1
Ghost In The Shell 2: Innocence Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Ghost Rider EE DTS Blu-ray TrueHD
The Gingerdead Man
Gladiator DTS-ES DD-EX
Glory
Godzilla (1998) DTS Blu-ray
The Good,the bad,the weird DTS-HD:MA
Golden Eye DTS
The Golden Compass PE Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1
Gone in 60 Seconds (2000) Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
The Green Mile
The Grudge (2004)
The Grudge 2
The Guardian Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM

*H*

Halloween (2007) Blu-ray TrueHD
Hancock Blu-ray TrueHD
Hanna DTS-HD:MA
Hannibal Rising
Happily N'Ever After Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Happy Feet HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets DD-EX HD-DVD Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Harry Potter and the Goblet Of Fire HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
The Haunting DTS-ES DD-EX
Heat
Hellboy DC Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Hellboy II: The Golden Army DC Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1
Hellsing: Ultimate Series~Vol. 2-Lim. Ed. (Japanese DD5.1 only)
Hero DTS
Highlander DTS-ES
High Tension (2003) (aka Haute Tension)
The Hills Have Eyes (2006) DTS-ES DD-EX Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Hills Have Eyes 2 Blu-ray URE DTS-HD:MA
The Hitcher (2007) HD-DVD DD+
The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy DTS THX Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Hitman SE DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Hollow Man 2
Hollywood Homicide
Hoodwinked!
Horton Hears a Who! Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Host (aka Gwoemul) (2006) HD-DVD Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Hostage
Hot Fuzz DD-EX HD-DVD DD+
House of Flying Daggers DTS-ES Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
How to Train Your Dragon DTS-HD:MA
The Hunger Games DTS-HD:MA 7.1
Hulk (2003) CE DTS DD-EX HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Hulk Vs. Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1
The Hurt Locker DTS-HD:MA

*I*

I Am Legend HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD
I, Robot DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Ice Age DTS THX Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Ice Age: The Meltdown Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Ice Harvest
Identity Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
The Incredible Hulk Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Incredibles DD-EX THX
Immortals Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Inception Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Independence Day THX Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade THX
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull Blu-ray TrueHD
Inside Man HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD
Inside(Ã l'intÃ©rieur)DTS
Into The Blue Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
The Invasion HD-DVD TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD
The Invincible Iron Man
The Iron Giant
Iron Man UE Blu-ray TrueHD
IrrÃ©versible
The Island
The Italian Job (2003) HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray

*J*

The Jackal DTS
Jarhead HD-DVD DD+
Jason X PE DTS
John Carpenter's Vampires (1998) DTS Superbit
Jumanji
Jumper Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Jurassic Park DTS THX
Jurassic Park III DTS-ES DD-EX THX
Justice League: The New Frontier Blu-ray TrueHD

*K*

K-19: The Widowmaker
Ken Burns' "The War"
Kill Bill Vol. 1 CE DTS Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM
Kill Bill Vol. 2 CE DTS Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM
King Kong (2005) HD-DVD DD+
The Kingdom HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Kingdom of Heaven SE & DC DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Knocked Up HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Knowing Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Kung Fu Hustle DTS Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Kung Fu Panda Blu-ray TrueHD
Kun-fu panda 2 Blu-ray TrueHD 7.1

*L*

Ladder 49 Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM
The Last Airbender DTS-HD:MA
The Last King of Scotland
The Last Mimzy
The Last Samurai HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Letters From Iwo Jima HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD
Lilo and Stitch THX
The Lion King PE THX
Live Free or Die Hard (aka Die Hard 4.0) SE Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Live From Baghdad
Loaded (2008)
Lord of War SE DTS-ES DD-EX THX Blu-ray
Lost in Space
Looper DTS-HD:MA
Lone survivor Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring EE DTS-ES DD-EX
The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers EE DTS-ES DD-EX
The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King EE DTS-ES DD-EX
Lucky Number SLevin HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray TrueHD

*M*

Machete DTS-HD:MA
Mammoth
Man of Steel Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1
Man On Fire DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Man of Steel Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Marine Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Mask of Zorro DTS Superbit THX
Master & Commander: The Far Side of the World DTS DD-EX Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Matador HD-DVD DD+
The Matrix HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD
The Matrix Reloaded HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD
The Matrix Revolutions HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD
Max Payne Blu-ray URE DC DTS-HD:MA
Melancholia DTS-HD:MA
The Messengers Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Miami Vice (2006) HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray URE DC DTS-HD:MA
MIB: Men In Black DTS Superbit Blu-ray TrueHD
MIB II: Men In Black II DTS Superbit
Minority Report DTS-ES DD-EX
Mission: Impossible 2 HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray
Mission: Impossible III HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray
Mission: Impossible: Ghost Protocol Blu-ray TrueHD
Mission To Mars DD-EX
The Mist CE Blu-ray TrueHD
Monster House Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Monsters, Inc. DD-EX THX
Monsters vs Aliens
Mr. & Mrs. Smith DTS THX Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Mr. Brooks Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Mulholland Dr. DTS
The Mummy DTS HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Mummy Returns HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor DE Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Munich DD-EX
My Super Ex-Girlfriend DTS

*N*

National Treasure Blu-ray TrueHD
Next HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM
Night at the Museum DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:HRA
Ninja Assassin Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Nomad, The Warrior

*O*

Oblivion Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Ocean's Thirteen Blu-ray
Odd Thomas Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Omen (2006) Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Once Upon a Time In Mexico DTS Superbit
The One (2001) Superbit
One Hour Photo
Open Range DTS-ES
Open Season Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
The Orphanage Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Over the Hedge
Olympus has Fallen Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Oz the great and powerful DTS-HD:MA 7.1 Dolby Digital 5.1


*P*

Pacific Rim Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA Dolby digital
Pan's Labyrinth DTS-ES DD-EX HD-DVD DD+ DTS-HD:MA Blu-ray
Pathfinder DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Patriot EE DTS Superbit Deluxe Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Peaceful Warrior DTS-HD:MA
Pearl Harbor DC DTS THX Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM
The Perfect Storm HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD
Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief DTS-HD:MA
Phantom of the Opera (2004) HD-DVD SE DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl DTS Superbit DD-EX THX Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM
Pitch Black DTS DD-EX HD-DVD DD+
Pixar Short Films Collection - Volume 1 Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM
Planet Earth HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray
Planet of the Apes (2001) DTS THX Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Planet Terror Blu-ray
Platoon
The Polar Express HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray 3-D TrueHD
Poseidon HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD
Predator DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Prestige DTS Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM
Pride and Glory Blu-ray TrueHD
Prince of Persia: Sand of Time Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Proposition DTS
Pulse (2006) HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD
The Punisher DTS Blu-ray
Push Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA

*Q*

Quarantine Blu-ray TrueHD
Quigley Down Under DTS

*R*

Rambo Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1 DTS-HDR 5.1
Ratatouille Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM
[Rec]2 Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Reaping HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD
Redline
Red State
Reeker
Reign Of Fire DTS THX Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
The Relic
Rendition
Requiem For A Dream
Rescue Dawn Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Resident Evil HDT DTS Superbit Blu-ray TrueHD
Resident Evil: Apocalypse HDT Blu-ray TrueHD 16 Bit LPCM
Resident Evil: Extinction Blu-ray Dolby TrueHD
Resident Evil: Afterlife DTS-HD:MA
The Return Of The Living Dead
Return To House On Haunted Hill HD-DVD Blu-ray
Revolver Blu-ray TrueHD
The Ring DTS DD-EX
The Ring Two
R.I.P.D. Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Rise: Blood Hunter
The River Wild DTS
RoboCop Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Romeo Must Die
The Rock DTS Blu-ray 7.1 16 Bit LPCM
Ronin Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Rundown (2003) HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Run Lola Run Blu-ray TrueHD
Running Scared (2006) DTS-ES DD-EX
Rush Hour 2
Rush In Rio
Rustlers' Rhapsody

*S*

Sahara DTS HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray
The Santa Clause THX
Saving Private Ryan DTS-ES
Saw II URE DTS-ES DD-EX Blu-ray DTS-HD:HRA
Saw III URE Blu-ray DTS-HD:HRA
Saw V Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1
Scott Pilgrim vs. the World Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Se7en SE DTS-ES DD-EX
Seabiscuit HD-DVD DD+
The Seeker: The Dark Is Rising (2007)
The Sentinel Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Seraphim Falls
Serenity HD-DVD DD+
Severance
The Shadow DTS
Shaun of the Dead DD-EX HD-DVD DD+
Shine DD-EX
Shoot 'Em Up DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1
Shooter HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray
Shrek 2
Sherlock Holmes Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Shutter Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Signs THX Blu-ray LPCM
The Silencers
Silent Hill Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
The Simpsons Movie Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Sinister Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA Dolby Digital
Sin City SE DTS DD-EX Blu-ray
Sinbad: Legend of the Seven Seas DTS
Sky Captain and The World Of Tomorrow DTS DD-EX HD-DVD DD+ DTS-HD:MA Blu-ray
The Sky Crawlers (Sukai Kurora) Blu-ray TrueHD
Skyline Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Skyfall Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1
Slingblade
Smokin' Aces HD-DVD DD+
Snakes on a Plane DTS-ES DD-EX
Snatch DTS Superbit
Solar Attack
Soldier
Solstice
Son of Sam
A Sound of Thunder
Space Chimps Blu-ray
Species IV: The Awakening
Speed DTS THX Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Speed 2: Cruise Control SE
Speed Racer Blu-ray
Spider-Man DTS Superbit Blu-ray TrueHD
Spider-Man 2 DTS Superbit Blu-ray TrueHD
Spider-Man 3 Blu-ray TrueHD
The Spiderwick Chronicles SE Blu-ray TrueHD
Spy Game DTS HD-DVD DD+
Spy Kids 3-D: Game Over
Stardust HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray
Stargate UE EE DTS DD-EX Blu-ray DTS-HD:HRA
Starship Troopers DTS Superbit Blu-ray TrueHD
Star Trek (2009) Blu-ray TrueHD
Star Trek: Into the Darlness Blu-ray TrueHD
Star Trek: Nemesis CE DTS
Star Trek VI: Undiscovered Country DD-EX
Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace DD-EX THX
Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones DD-EX THX
Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith DD-EX THX
Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope DD-EX THX
Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back DD-EX THX
Star Wars Episode VI: Return of the Jedi DD-EX THX
Stealth DTS Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Step Into Liquid Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1
Step Up 2: The Streets Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM
Storm Warning
The Strangers Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Street Fighter: The Legend of Chun-Li Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Sucker Punch Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA Extended cut
Sunshine Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Super 8 Blu-ray TrueHD
Super Speedway: Mach II SE DTS THX Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Superman II: Richard Donner Cut HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray
Superman Returns HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD LPCM
Surf's Up Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street CE Blu-ray TrueHD
Swordfish HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray

*T*

Tangled Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Taken DTS DTS-HD:MA Blu-ray
Take The Lead
Team America: World Police
Tears of the Sun Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Tenacious D In The Pick Of Destiny
The Terminator DD-EX Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Terminator 2: Judgment Day EE UE DTS-ES DD-EX THX HD-DVD DTS-HD:MA Blu-ray
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray
There Will Be Blood Blu-ray TrueHD
They
The Thin Red Line DTS
Thirteen Days
Thir13en Ghosts
The 13th Warrior
Ticker
Tim Burton's Corpse Bride DD-EX HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray
The Time Machine DTS
Titan A.E. DTS THX
Titanic CE DTS DD-EX THX
Tomorrow Never Dies SE UE
Toolbox Murders
Top Gun SE DTS-ES DD-EX HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA TrueHD
Torque
Total Recall HD-DVD DTS-HD:MA Blu-ray DTS-HD:HRA
Total Recall(2012) DTS-HD:MA
Toy Story 10th AE DTS THX
Toy Story 2 SE DTS-ES THX
Training Day HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray
Traitor Blu-ray TrueHD
Transformers SE HD-DVD SE DD+ Blu-ray SE TrueHD
Transformers. Revenge of the fallen Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Transformers Dark of the Moon Blu-ray Dolby TrueHD 7.1
The Transporter DTS DD-EX THX Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Transporter 2 Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Tron THX
Tron: Legacy Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1
Troy DC HD-DVD DC DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Trollhunter
Turistas DTS
Triangle DTS-HD:MA
Twister SE DTS-ES HD-DVD TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD

*U*

U2: Rattle & Hum DTS HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray
U-571 DTS HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Ultraviolet Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
The Unborn Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Unbreakable Vista Verson DTS DD-EX THX Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM
Under Siege HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray
Underworld DTS Superbit Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Underworld: Evolution Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
Underworld: Rise of the lycans Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
Underworld: Awagening Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1
Unleashed DTS HD-DVD DD+
Unspeakable
Unstoppable Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
U-Turn

*V*

V for Vendetta HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD
Van Helsing HD-DVD DD+
Vantage Point Blu-ray TrueHD
Vertical Limit Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
The Village DD-EX THX
Virus DTS
Valkyrie DTS-HD:MA

*W*

Walk the Line DTS
Walking Tall (2004)
Wallace & Grommitt in The Curse of the Were-Rabbit
WALL-E DTS-ES Blu-ray
Wanted Blu-ray
War (2007) Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM 7.1
War of the Worlds (2005) DTS DTS-HD:MA
Wargames (1983)
Watchmen DC Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
The Water Horse: Legend of the Deep Blu-ray TrueHD
Waterworld DTS HD-DVD DD+
We Were Soldiers DTS DD-EX HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray DTS-HD:HRA
When a Stranger Calls (2006)
Wonderful Days (aka Sky Blue)
World Trade Center HD-DVD SE DD+ Blu-ray
World War Z DTS-HD:MA Blu-ray
Wrath of the Titans DTS-HD:MA Blu-ray
Wrong Turn 2: Dead End

*X*

The X-Files: I Want To Believe Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
X-Men DTS THX
X-Men 2 (aka X2) DTS-ES
X-Men 3: The Last Stand SE DTS-ES DD-EX Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
X-Men Origins: Wolverine Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
X-Men First Class Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA
xXx DTS Superbit Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM
xXx: State of the Union Blu-ray TrueHD

*Y*



*Z*

Zathura: A Space Adventure



...work in progress.


----------



## lfe man


*Chapters, Timestamps & Frequency Charts*


*#*

*"2 Fast 2 Furious" HD-DVD DD+*

1. Chap 1 (0:04:40)
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...t2furious2.jpg 

2. Chap 10 (0:49:51)
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...st2furious.jpg 

*"3:10 To Yuma" DTS Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM*

1. Dan Shoots His Cow, Chap ? (0:07:20)
http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/118/12097839ut8.jpg 

2. Dan's Shotgun Blasts, Chap ? (1:41:59)

*"30 Days Of Night" Blu-ray TrueHD*

1. (0:22:00 - 0:23:10) http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/9308/89265470nu5.jpg 

2. (1:06:30 - 1:06:30) http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/1...to10640im2.jpg 

3. (1:13:52 - 1:14:40) http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/7...to11440jz2.jpg 

*"300" HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM TrueHD*

1. Chap 1 (0:01:10)

2. Chap 20 (1:10:00)

3. Chap 20 (1:11:40)

4. 300 Trailer
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...rfalls/300.jpg 

*"1408" Blu-ray*

1. Chap 12 (0:54:38)

2. Chap 12 (0:57:32)

3. Chap 13 (0:59:29)

4. Chap 13 (1:00:04)

5. Chap 14 (1:05:45)

6. Chap 16 (1:15:31)

7. Chap 16 (1:20:51)

8. Chap 18 (1:30:33)

 

*"2012" blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1*

 

1. http://i53.tinypic.com/2822pmu.jpg 

*"10,000 BC" LE Blu-ray TrueHD*

1. Chap 1 (0:03:14

2. Chap 3-4 (0:11:05 - 0:15:43)

3. Chap 6 (0:20:34)

4. Chap 6 (0:21:13)

5. Chap 6 (0:22:28)

6. Chap 6 (0:23:06)

7. Chap 7 (0:27:23)

8. Chap 10 (0:38:34)

9. Chap 11 (0:42:02)

10. Chap 11 (0:44:10)

11. Chap 12 (0:47:08)

12. Chap 16 (1:02:42)

13. Chap 16 (1:03:26)

14. Chap 16 (1:04:23)

15. Chap 17 (1:06:30)

16. Chap 19 (1:17:16)

17. Chap 21 (1:21:10)

18. Chap 21 (1:21:33)

19. Chap 21 - 22 (1:23:16 - 1:24:16)

20. Chap 22 (1:25:00)


*A*

 

*"Abraham Lincoln: The Vampire Hunter"* *DVD Dolby Digital track*

 

1. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/ALVH1.jpg

2. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/ALVH2.jpg

3. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/ALVH3.jpg

4. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/ALVH4.jpg

5. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/ALVH5.jpg

6. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/ALVH6.jpg

7. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/ALVH7.jpg

 

*"Alexander"* *DTS HD-Master Audio*

 

1. chap12

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/alexanderchap12.jpg

 

*"Alien (Director's Cut) blu-ray, DTS HD-Master Audio"*

 

1. http://i52.tinypic.com/294l14w.jpg

 

*"Aliens (Special Edition) (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1"*

 

1. http://i55.tinypic.com/2wf0htd.jpg

 

*"Alien 3" (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1)*

 

1. http://i53.tinypic.com/jg13ll.jpg

 

*"Alien: Resurrection" (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1)*

 

1. http://i53.tinypic.com/2ylseh5.jpg

*"Alien vs. Predator" DC DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Menu Intro
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...ow/AVPmenu.gif 

2. Intro, Chap 1
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...AVPdcintro.gif 

1. Laser Beam Mining, Chap 5 (0:13:40)
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...flythrough.gif 

2. Lift Off, Chap 27 (1:27:35)

*"The Amazing Spider-Man"* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Chapter 12

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Spider_Man_ch12.jpg

2. Chapter 16

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Spider_Man_ch16.jpg

 

*"The Animatrix" DTS Blu-ray*

1. Chap ? (0:07:00)
http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/1692/22486446qi6.jpg 

2. Chap ? (0:09:00)
http://img384.imageshack.us/img384/2897/52510191ti4.jpg 

3. Chap ? (0:51:00)
http://img376.imageshack.us/img376/6334/11248653ue5.jpg 

4. Chap ? (0:59:10)

 

*"Antichrist"* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. lay down to the crass

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/aclaydowntothecrass03051.jpg

2. zoom to plant

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/aczoomtoplant01050.jpg 


*"Apocalypto" DTS Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM*

1. Chap 12 (1:20:37) 10Hz

2. Chap 12 (1:20:43) 20-40Hz Strong

3. Chap 13 (1:23:14) 18-60Hz

4. Chap 13 (1:26:45) 5-20Hz

5. Chap 14 (1:38:38) 18 & 36Hz

6. Chap 14 (1:42:48) 6Hz

7. Chap 15 (1:45:20) 45Hz Strong 2 Min. Pulse

8. Chap 16 (1:50:31) 14-36Hz Strong

9. Chap 17 (1:57:42) 20Hz

10. Chap 17 (2:03:40) 24Hz

*"Apollo 13" DTS HD-DVD DD+*

1. Lift Off, Chap 13 (0:35:12)

2. Re-Entry, Chap 53 (2:05:20)

*"Apocalypse Now" (Redux)*

1. Chopper Ride, Chap 2 (0:19:47)

2. Arc Light, Chap 4 (0:26:02)

3. Grenade Launch, Chap 12 (1:27:58)

*"Armageddon"*

1. Chap 3 (0:07:50)
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...ageddon750.jpg 

2. Chap 16 (1:09:55)
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...eddon10955.jpg 

3. Chap 26 (2:07:45)
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...eddon20745.jpg 

4. Chap 29 (2:21:24)
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...eddon22124.jpg 

*"Assault On Precinct 13" DTS HD-DVD DD+*

1. Chap 11 (0:55:06)
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...hap1105506.jpg 

2. Chap 14 (1:13:16)
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...hap1411316.jpg 

3. Chap 18 (1:28:05)
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...hap1812805.jpg 

*"The Astronaut Farmer"*

1. Sudden Launch, Chap 18 (1:04:05 – 1:05:01)

2. Blastoff, Chap 23 (1:24:04 – 1:24:34)

3. Reentry and Landing, Chap 26 (1:35:05 – 1:35:59)

*"Atlantis: The Lost Empire" CE DTS-ES DD-EX THX*

1. Chap ?
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2..._Leviathon.jpg 

*"August Rush" HD-DVD TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD*

1. Chap 21 (1:13:00)

 

*"Avatar: Extended Edition blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio"*

 

1. http://i55.tinypic.com/25uu0ox.jpg

 

*"The Avengers"* *DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1*

1. Chapter 14

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Avenger_ch14.jpg

 

*B*

*"Babylon a.d"* *DTS-HD Master Audio*

 

1. rewind memory chap 9

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/rewindmemorychap9.jpg

 

*"Backdraft" HD-DVD DD+*

1. Dad, Chap 1 (0:04:30)

2. Check That Door, Chap 10 (1:19:05)

*"Balls of Fury" HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD*

1. Chap 12 (0:52:56)
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...4&d=1198271812 

2. Chap 18 (1:17:08)
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...5&d=1198276454 

3. Chap 18 (1:19:43)
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...6&d=1198276454 

*"The Basketball Diaries"*

1. Thunder, Chap 8 (0:37:53)

*"Batman Begins" SE DTS HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray LE TrueHD*

1. Burning Down The House, Chap 11 (0:40:10)

2. Tumbler Test Drive, Chap 17 (0:57:06 – 0:57:47) 30-5Hz
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...umbler_LFE.jpg 

3. The Dock, Chap 18 (1:00:50 – 1:03:27)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...hedock_LFE.jpg 

4. The Scarecrow, Lighten Up, Chap 24 (1:18:05 – 1:18:41)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...recrow_LFE.jpg 

5. Tumbler Envy, Chap 28 (1:32:43 – 1:32:52)
http://www.flageborg.no/SVSpatruljen...man_Begins.JPG 

6. Trust Me, Chap 28 (1:34:22 – 1:34:33)

7. Burning Down The House Part 2, Chap 32 (1:50:21 – 1:50:41)

8. The Word is "Panic", Chap 33 (1:53:13 – 1:53:30)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2..._panic_LFE.jpg 

9. Monorail Crash, Chap 36 (2:03:52 – 2:04:16)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...lcrash_LFE.jpg

 

*"Batman Returns blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD"*

 

1. http://i55.tinypic.com/24wbses.jpg

 

*"Batman: Under The Red Hood blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio"*

 

1. Warehouse explosion

http://i53.tinypic.com/29yi936.jpg

2. Batman & Nightwing chase Red Hood

http://i55.tinypic.com/wipxtx.jpg

3. http://i52.tinypic.com/24equ0g.jpg

 

*"Battle los Angeles"*

 

1. Alien ship rises from ground (1:43:00)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/bla1.jpg

2. http://i55.tinypic.com/2a9o1zl.jpg

 

*"Battlestar Galactica: Razor" EE*

1. Chap 3 (0:13:35 - 0:14:30)
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...-14min_30s.jpg 

2. Chap 3 (0:14:50 - 0:15:10)
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...-15min_10s.jpg 

3. Chap 4 (0:15:50 - 0:16:50)
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...-16min_50s.jpg 

4. Chap 7 (0:33:50 - 0:35:00)
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...s-35min_0s.jpg 

5. Chap 9 (0:46:00 - 0:47:00)
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...s-47min_0s.jpg 

6. Chap 10 (0:52:45 - 0:54:20)
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...-54min_20s.jpg 

7. Chap 18 (1:34:30)
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1..._34min_30s.jpg 

*"Bee Movie" Blu-ray TrueHD*

1. Chap 1 (0:05:31) 8Hz

2. Chap 1 (0:06:42)

3. Chap 4 (0:14:20 - 0:19:15) 7Hz, 2Hz 6Hz, 0Hz

4. Chap 5 (0:21:07)

5. Chap 6 (0:31:08)

6. Chap 7 (0:39:09)

7. Chap 10 (0:53:13)

*"Beowulf" DC HD-DVD DC DD+ Blu-ray TrueHD*

1. Grendel's First Appearance, Chap 2 (0:08:14)

2. Beowulf's First Appearance, Chap 3 (0:15:34)

3. Dragon Attack, Chap 11 (1:22:05)

4. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/Beo3.jpg

5. http://cdn.avsforum.com/d/dd/dd36f3a5_vbattach194199.jpeg

6. http://cdn.avsforum.com/e/e9/e9ad6560_vbattach194200.jpeg 

*"Big Nothing"*

1. Chap 9

*"Black Hawk Down" DTS Superbit Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM*

1. Irene, Chap 8 5Hz - 20Hz
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...w/BHDIrene.gif

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Black_Hawk_Down_BD.jpg 

2. Hunger, Chap ?
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...nOSTHunger.jpg 

*"Black Sheep"*

1. Chap 8 (0:52:33)

2. Chap 8 (0:56:33)

3. Chap 9 (1:01:00)

4. Chap 10 (1:04:11)

5. Chap 10 (1:05:43)

6. Chap 10 (1:06:11)

7. Chap 10 (1:09:15)

*"Black Swan"*

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...4&postcount=53 

*"Blade"*

1. Footstep, Chap 4 (0:07:15)

2. Pinned, Chap 4 (0:09:05)

3. Invitation, Chap 17 (0:41:20)

4. Door Blown, Chap 20 (0:50:05)

*"Blade II" DTS-ES DD-EX*

1. Chap 2 12Hz

 

*"Blitz"* *DTS-HD Master Audio*

 

1. (0:33:45)

http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/136098/flags/LL

http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/136099/flags/LL

 

*"The Bourne Ultimatum" HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD*

1. Chap 1 (0:00:27) 23Hz

2. Chap 1 (0:01:05) 20Hz

3. Chap 1 (0:03:49) 20Hz

4. Chap 8 (0:39:15)

5. Chap 16 (1:27:06) 20Hz

6. Chap 16 (1:30:47) 20Hz

*"Braveheart"*

1. Knocking on the Door, Chap 12 (1:39:30)

2. Cavalry Charge, Chap 11 (1:26:50)

*"Bridge to Terabithia" Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM*

1. Why Can't We Be Friends, Chap 4 (0:18:09)

2. Why Can't We Be Friends, Chap 4 (0:18:19)

3. Rulers of Terabithia, Chap 6 (0:35:20)

4. Rulers of Terabithia, Chap 6 (0:37:23 - 0:37:40)

5. Prince Terrien Giant Troll Hunter, Chap 7 (0:44:22 - 0:45:30) 13Hz

6. Lost Keys, Chap 10 (1:00:05 - 1:02:22)

7. Lost Keys, Chap 10 (1:03:45 - 1:04:32) 12Hz

8. The Perfect Day, Chap 11 (1:07:00 - 1:07:11)

9. Noi, Chap 12 (1:04:28)

10. Noi Chap 12 (1:07:08)

11. Stranded, Chap 13 (1:20:56 - 1:21:10)

12. Building the Bridge, Chap 14 (1:29:25 - 1:29:47)

*"Broken Arrow" Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

1. Underground Explosion, Chap 13 (1:08:50)

 

*The Butcher(2007) Dvd Dolby Digital*

 

1. end shooting starts

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/thebutcherendshootingstarts.jpg

2. excecution of thug chap2

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/thebutcherexcecutionofthugchap2.jpg

3. robbery shooting in tittybar http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/thebutcherrobberyshootingintittybar.jpg

4. shooting fatty chap7

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/thebutchershootingfattychap7.jpg

5. shooting in parkinglot chap8

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/thebutchershootinginparkinglotchap8.jpg

6.shooting in tittybar chap8

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/thebutchershootingintittybarchap8.jpg 

*"The Butterfly Effect" DTS-ES*

1. Opening Sequence, Chap 1 (0:01:05)

2. I'll Come Back..., Chap 11 (0:54:55)

*C*

*"Cabin in the Woods"* *Dvd Dolby Digital* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA* *7.1*

 

1. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/cabin1.jpg

2. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/cabin2.jpg

3. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/cabin3.jpg

4. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/cabin4.jpg

5. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/cabin5.jpg

6. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/cabin6.jpg

7. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/cabin7.jpg

8. http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Cabin_Woods_ch7.jpg

9. http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Cabin_Woods_ch8.jpg

10. http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Cabin_Woods_ch9.jpg

11. http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Cabin_Woods_ch14.jpg

12. http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Cabin_Woods_ch15_The_Hand.jpg

13. http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Cabin_Woods_ch15_The_Hand_II.jpg

*"Cars" THX Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM*

1. Intro, Chap 1 (0:00:45 - 0:01:01) WaterFall

2. Last Lap, Chap 1

3. Fireworks Commercial, Chap 3

4. Cars Pass Rig, Chap 5

5. McQueen Eludes Oncoming Traffic, Chap 5

6. McQueen Arrives' in Town, Chap 6

7. There's Frank!, Chap 11

*"Casino Royale" (2006) Blu-ray DE 16 Bit LPCM*

1. Chap 2 (0:07:41)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...oyale_ch20.jpg 

2. Chap 3 (0:12:27)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...yale_ch3_0.jpg 

3. Chap 3
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...le_ch3_0-1.jpg 

4. Chap 5 (0:21:51)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...yale_ch5_0.jpg 

5. Chap 5 (0:25:32)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...le_ch5_0-1.jpg 

6. Chap 11 (0:53:12)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ale_ch11_0.jpg 

7. Chap 27 (2:13:00)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ale_ch27_2.jpg 

8. Chap 27 (2:13:30)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ale_ch27_2.jpg 

9. Chap 27 (2:14:16)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ale_ch27_2.jpg

 

 

*"Cast Away" DD-EX THX Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Brace For Impact!, Chap 8 (0:26:01)

2. Engine Splash, Chap 8 (0:27:43)

*"Catch a Fire"*

1. Oil Refinery, Chap 3

2. Bomb, Chap 5

3. Chap 17


*"Changeling" Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

1. Chap ? (1:01:26)

2. Chap ? (1:11:26)

3. Chap ? (1:18:46)

*"Children of Men" HD-DVD DD+*

1. Baby Diego , Chap 1 (0:02:20)

2. Strawberry Cough, Chap 2 (0:10:50)

3. The Uprising, Chap 17 (1:27:43)

4. The Uprising, Chap 17 (1:29:50)

5. The Uprising, Chap 17 (1:30:53)

6. Ceasefire, Chap 18 (1:34:00)

 

*"A Christmas Carol*" *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6214/6291482987_6167220de1_z.jpg

 

*"Chronicle"* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/chronicle1.jpg

2. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/chronicle2.jpg 

*"Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe" DTS Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM*

1. Chap 1 (0:01:00)

2. Chap 3 (0:11:16)

3. Chap 5 0:29:44)

4. Chap 12 (1:06:52)

5. Chap 13 (1:15:00)

6. Chap 16 (1:34:42)

7. Chap 19 (1:49:42)

8. Chap 20 (1:53:27)

9. Chap 22 (2:01:42)

10. Chap 22 (2:02:06)

 

*"The Chronicles of Narnia - Voyage of the Dawn Treader" - DVD, Dolby Digital*

 

1. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/narnia3-1.jpg

2. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/narnia3-2.jpg

3. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/narnia3-3.jpg

4. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/narnia3-4.jpg

5. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/narnia3-5.jpg

6. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/narnia3-6.jpg

7. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/narnia3-7.jpg

8. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/narnia3-8.jpg

9. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/narnia3-9.jpg

10. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/narnia3-10.jpg

 

*"Cloud Atlas"* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/171184/width/350/height/700/flags/LL 

*"Close Encounters Of The Third Kind"* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

1.Chapter 5 - at the railroad crossing

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Close_Encounters_ch5.jpg 

2.

*"Cloverfield" Blu-ray TrueHD*

1. Chap 1 (0:00:17 - 0:00:43)

2. Chap 4 (0:18:19)

3. Chap 5 (0:19:53 - 0:20:20)

http://i56.tinypic.com/ru2pi1.jpg 
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...ownearlier.jpg 

4. Chap 5 (0:21:16 - 0:21:45)

http://i54.tinypic.com/2zpm7t0.jpg 
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...ngcollapse.jpg 

5. Chap 5 (0:22:00 - 0:22:50)

http://i55.tinypic.com/2j1js01.jpg 
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...gcollapse2.jpg 

6. Chap 6 (0:26:09 - 0:26:49)
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...gecrossing.jpg 

7. Chap 6 (0:27:42 - 0:28:59)
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...lapseJason.jpg 

8. Chap 8 (0:34:57 - 0:36:25)

http://i55.tinypic.com/f02eyq.jpg 

9. Chap 9 (0:37:34)

10 Chap 9 (0:37:55)

11. Chap 9 (0:39:29)

12. Chap 9 (0:40:08 - 0:40:15)

13. Chap 9 (0:41:13 - 0:41:23)

14. Chap 14 (1:01:41)

15. Chap 14 (1:02:38 - 1:02:57)

16. Chap 14 (1:03:48 - 1:04:30)

17. Chap 14 (1:04:53)
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...ldch14EVAC.jpg 

18. Chap 14 (1:05:07 - 1:05:20)

19. Chap 14 (1:05:20 - 1:06:52)
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...EVAC2crash.jpg 

20. Chap 15 (1:08:41 - 1:09:37)

21. Chap 15 (1:09:50)
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...5bridgerun.jpg 

22. Chap 15 (1:10:36 - 1:11:04)

23. Chap 15 (1:12:00 - 1:13:11)

24. http://i52.tinypic.com/29579xg.jpg 

*"Code Name: The Cleaner"*

1. Chap 1 (0:00:34)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...aner_ch1_0.jpg 

2. Chap 1 (0:03:44)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...er_ch1_0-1.jpg 

3. Chap 1 (0:05:42)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...er_ch1_0-2.jpg 

4. Chap 2 (0:06:28)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...aner_ch2_0.jpg 

5. Chap 2 (0:09:04)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...er_ch2_0-1.jpg 

6. Chap 6 (0:28:44)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...aner_ch6_0.jpg 

*"Commando" DC Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

1. Boat Explosion, Chap 3 (0:00:00)
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...n/commando.jpg 

2. Barracks Explosion, Chap 23 (0:00:00)
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m.../commando1.jpg 

*"Constantine" HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray*

1. Cigarette Drop, Chap 2 (0:03:33)

2. Bible Drop, Chap 7 (0:23:23)

3. Going to Hell, Chap 13 (0:44:00)

4. Bathtub, Chap 19 (1:08:07)

5. Chap 25 (1:29:14)
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...onstantine.jpg 

6. Chap 30 (1:44:39)
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...nstantine2.jpg 

*"Contact"*

1. Bombing, Chap 28 (1:36:30)

2. Space Truckin', Chap 33 (1:55:56)

*"The Core"*

1. Destruction of Rome, Chap 9 (0:49:26)

2. Golden Gate Bridge Breaks, Chap 14 (1:30.56)

*"Crank" DTS Blu-ray 6.1 LPCM*

1. Escalator, Chap 5 (0:15:11)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2..._escalator.jpg 

2. The Zoom into Google Earth After the Sewing Factory Shootout, Chap ? (0:00:00)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...oogleearth.jpg 

3. Chev, Chap 26 (1:21:26)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...rank_death.jpg 

*"Crimson Tide"*

1.

2.

*D*


*"Dances with Wolves" DTS THX*

1. Suicide Ride, Chap 2
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...uicide_LFE.jpg 

2. Buffalo Hunt, Chap 13
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...hehunt_LFE.jpg 

*"Dante's Peak" DTS HD-DVD DD+*

1. 1st Eruption, Chap 22
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...uption_LFE.jpg 

2. Bridge Collapse, Chap 22
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...llapse_LFE.jpg 

3. Town Destruction, Chap 22
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...iveout_LFE.jpg 

4. Paraclastic Cloud, Chap 32
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...iccloud_LF.jpg 

5. Tunnel Collapse, Chap 35
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...llapse_LFE.jpg 

*"DareDevil" SE DC DTS Blu-ray DC DTS-HD:MA*

1. The Accident, Chap 4 (0:10:15)
http://www.flageborg.no/SVSpatruljen...areDevil_I.JPG 

2. The Accident, Chap 4 (0:10:21)

3. Blind Justice, Chap 8 (0:27:30)
http://www.flageborg.no/SVSpatruljen...reDevil_II.JPG 

4. Blind Justice, Chap 8 (0:27:44)

5. Blind Justice, Chap 8 (0:28:02)

6. Blind Justice, Chap 8 (0:28:08)

7. Blind Justice, Chap 8 (0:28:15)

8. Blind Justice, Chap 8 (0:29:12)

9. Blind Justice, Chap 8 (0:30:11)

*"Dark City" Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1*

1. Let the Tuning Commence, Chap 8 (0:34:30)

2. City Makeover, Chap 15 (1:27:45)

3. (1:30:42)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/dc1.jpg

4. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/dc2.jpg

5. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/dc3.jpg

6. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/dc4.jpg

7. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/dc5.jpg

8. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/dc6.jpg

9. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/dc7.jpg

10. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/dc8.jpg 

*"The Dark Knight" Blu-ray TrueHD*

1. Chap 2 (0:08:40)
http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/2806/37748935dy8.jpg 

2. Chap 9 (0:37:00)
http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/3567/52860767yy3.jpg 

3. Chap 14 (0:56:46)
http://www.imagebam.com/image/83569221152675 

4. Chap 20 (1:15:40 - 1:15:55)
http://img389.imageshack.us/img389/5711/75072204dd9.jpg 

5. Chap 20 (1:17:12 - 1:17:17)
http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/3694/22813014vf6.jpg 

6. Chap 30 (1:52:30)
http://img384.imageshack.us/img384/1622/24198356xe1.jpg 

7. Chap 34 (2:08:20)
http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/6218/16178512ay1.jpg

8. http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/dkhospitalexplosion4.jpg

 

*"The Dark Knight Rises" DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. http://cdn.avsforum.com/7/73/900x900px-LL-73f488f4_dkr1.jpeg

2. http://cdn.avsforum.com/d/d2/900x900px-LL-d273c444_dkr2.jpeg

3. http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/102776/flags/LL

4. http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/102777/flags/LL

5. http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/102778/flags/LL

6. http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/102839/flags/LL

7. http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/102840/flags/LL

8. http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/104389/flags/LL

9. http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/104390/flags/LL

10. http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Batman_TDKR_ch16.jpg

11. chap 1

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Batman_TDKR_ch1.jpg

12. chap 5

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Batman_TDKR_ch5_end.jpg 

*"Das Boot" DTS Blu-ray*

1. Depth Charges, Chap ? (0:59:30)

2. Storm Surfing, Chap 25 (1:15:15)

3. Hitting Bottom, Chap 17 (53:15)

4. Harbor bombing scene (03:19:48)

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6009/5981604671_4488c58369_z.jpg   

*"Dawn of the Dead" (2004) DTS HD-DVD URE DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray DC DTS-HD:MA*

1. Opening Flame Sequence, Chap 1 (0:00:40)

2. Explosion, Chap 18 (01:35:50)

3. Another Explosion, Chap 19 (01:42:01)

*"The Day After Tomorrow" DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

1. Freezing, Chap 12 (0:40:20)

2. Tidal Wave, Chap 14 (0:49:05)

3. Tanker on the Boulevard, Chap 16 (1:02:55)

 

*"The Day The Earth Stood Still (2008)"* *DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. http://i51.tinypic.com/jiki03.jpg 

*"Death Proof"*

1. Chap 12 (0:51:05)

2. Chap 19 (1:35:57)

3. Chap 19 (1:37:22)

4. Chap 19 (1:37:39)

5. Chap 20 (1:49:23)

*"Deja Vu" Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM*

1. DVD Menu
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...DejaVuMenu.png 

2. Act of Terrorism, Chap 1 (0:01:50)
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...yexplosion.png 

3. The Surveillance Window, Chap 5 (0:30:30)

4. Branching the Universe, Chap 9 (0:58:30)

5. Chap 14 (1:43:10 - 1:43:50)

*"Detroit Rock City"*

1. Oh Chungo..., Chap 12 (0:53:50)

 

*"Deep Impact" blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD*

 

1. http://i52.tinypic.com/11raoa8.jpg

 

*"Despicable me"* *DTS-HD Master Audio*

 

1. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/DM1.jpg

2. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/DM2.jpg

 

*"Downfall"* *dts dolby digital* *DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1*

 

1. http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/downfalldts1.jpg

2. http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/downfalldts2.jpg

3. http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/downfalldts3.jpg

4. http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/downfalldts4.jpg

5. http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/downfalldts5.jpg

6. http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/downfalldts6.jpg

7. http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/downfalldts7.jpg

8. http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/downfalldts8.jpg

9. http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/downfalldts9.jpg

 

*"Domino" DTS-ES DD-EX*

1. RV Explosion, Chap ?
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...losion_LFE.jpg 

2. Mescaline Induce RV Crash, Chap ?
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ecrash_LFE.jpg 

3. Stratosphere Explosion, Chap ?
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...losion_LFE.jpg

 

*"Dr. No (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1"*

 

1. http://i56.tinypic.com/mc88wi.jpg

*"Dragonball Evolution"* *DTS-HD Master Audio*

 

1. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/DBE6.jpg

2. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/DBE11.jpg

 

*"Dragon Wars: D-War" Blu-ray TrueHD*

1. Chap 5 (0:12:20)
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...dragonwars.jpg 

2. Chap 20 (0:56:39)
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...ragonwars2.jpg 

3. Chapter 20 (0:59:22)

 

*"Drag me to hell"* *Blu-ray DTS-HD Master Audio*

 

1. (0:19:08)

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/dmth01908.jpg

2. (0:32:33)

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/dmth03233.jpg

3. (0:47:19)

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/dmth04719.jpg

 

*"Dredd"* *DTS-HD Master Audio* *7.1*

 

1. Does that sound like overkill to you

http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/115263/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL

2. chapter 1

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Dredd_2013_ch1.jpg

3. Chapter 4 minigun scene

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Dredd_2013_ch4.jpg

3. Chapter 5 class room scene

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Dredd_2013_ch5.jpg

5. chapter ?

http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/176229/width/350/height/700/flags/LL

 

*"Drive"(2012)* *DTS-HD Master Audio*

 

1. Chapter 5

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Drive_ch5.jpg 

*"The Dukes of Hazzard" HD-DVD DD+*

1. Shotgun Blasts at the General Lee, Chap 2
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...otgunblast.jpg

 

*"District 9" blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio"*

 

1. http://i56.tinypic.com/2ilixeg.jpg

 

*E*

 

*"Edge of Darkness"* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1.mel shoots baddies

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/edgeofdarknessmelshootsbaddies.jpg

2.end shooting

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/edgeofdarknessendshooting.jpg

3.mel shoots car

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/edgeofdarknessmelshootscar.jpg

 

*"Elektra"* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Chapter 24

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Elektra_ch24.jpg

 

 

*"End Of Days" CE HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

1. Chap 16 (1:38:16)
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...endofdays1.jpg 

2. Chap 18 (1:43:23)
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...endofdays2.jpg 

*"Eragon" DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

1. Chap 1 (0:04:57)

2. Chap 4 (0:15:03) 20Hz

3. Chap 5 (0:19:19)

4. Chap 6 (0:22:16) 25Hz

5. Chap 7 (0:28:57) 25Hz

6. Chap 9 (0:35:58) 20Hz

7. Chap 10 (0:40:55) 25Hz

8. Chap 13 (0:51:49) 20Hz

9. Chap 14 (0:57:53) 10 & 32Hz (Loudest)

10. Chap 15 (1:01:53) 20Hz

11. Chap 19 (1:21:42) 24Hz

12. Chap 21 (1:25:16) 20Hz

*"The Exorcism of Emily Rose" Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM*

1. Dorm Room Attack, Chap 6
http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...dormattack.jpg 

2. Hospital Attack, Chap 8
http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...italattack.jpg 

3. Emily Sees Demons, Chap 8
http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...seesdemons.jpg 

4. Erin Wakes Up, Chap 9
http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...yerwakesup.jpg 

5. The Exorcism of Emily Rose, Chap 19
http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...e/exorcism.jpg 

6. Dr. Cartwright's End, Chap 21
http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...wrightdies.jpg 

7. Emily Has an Out of Body Experience, Chap 23
http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...lyhasanOOB.jpg 

8. I Choose to Stay, Chap 24
http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...oosetostay.jpg 

*F*

*"Fahrenheit 9-11"*

1. Fireworks, Chap 1 (0:00:30)

2. Credits, Chap 4 (0:13:46)

3. Bombing Begins, Chap 16 (1:09:30)

*"Fallen"*

1. Body #2, Chap 12

*"Fantastic Four" (2006) DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

1. Space Storm, Chap 4
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2..._ch4_storm.jpg 

2. Flame On, Chap 26
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...26_flameon.jpg 

3. Clobberin' Time, Chap 27
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...bberintime.jpg 

4. Supernova, Chap 29
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2..._supernova.jpg 

*"Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer" Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

1. Chap 4 (0:17:30)

2. Chap 7 (0:27:33)

3. Chap 7 (0.29:42)

4. Chap 7 (0:29:55)

5. Chap 11 (0:39:19)

6. Chap 11 (0:40:07)

*"The Fast and The Furious: Tokyo Drift" HD-DVD DD+*

1. Chap ? (0:56:53)
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...odrift5653.jpg 

2. Chap ? (1:12:35)
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...drive11235.jpg 

*"Fearless, Jet Li's" HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

1. Chap 2 (0:05:56)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...less_ch2_0.jpg 

2. Chap 4 (0:20:12)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...less_ch4_0.jpg 

3. Chap 5 (0:27:40)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...less_ch5_0.jpg 

4. Chap 8 (0:40:09)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...less_ch8_0.jpg 

5. Chap 18 (1:36:48)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ess_ch18_1.jpg 

*"Fight Club" DD-EX THX*

1. THX Intro

2. Mid-Air Collision, Chap 8 (0:21:39)
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...idaircrash.gif 

3. Ass Whippin', Chap 9 (0:21:59)

4. Calling Marla, Chap 10 (0:27:29)

5. Fridge Explosion, Chap 10 (0:27:35)

6. Car Wreck, Chap 27 (1:40:28)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ubCarWreck.jpg 

7. My Eyes are Open, Chap 35 (2:13:00)

8. Final Explosions, Chap 36 (2:15:31)

9. Computer store explosion
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...ondKHessel.gif

10. http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/171177/width/350/height/700/flags/LL 

*"Final Destination 2" DTS-ES DD-EX*

1. Logs Hit Highway, Chap 2 (0:10:09) 5Hz

*"Final Destination 3" DTS-ES*

1. Sky Dive Ride, Chap 1
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...h1_skydive.jpg 

2. Roller Coaster Starts to Derail, Chap 5
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...h5_coaster.jpg 

*"Finding Nemo" DD-EX THX Blu-ray* *DTS-HD:MA*

1. Anglerfish, Chap 11 (0:33:51)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...anglerfish.jpg 

2. Sliding Sub, Chap 10 (0:30:35 - 0:31:38)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...s/Nemo_sub.jpg 

3. Darla Taps Tank, Chap 25 (1:18:16)
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...5&d=1189770983 
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1160/...b941a185_o.jpg 

4. Whale Spouting, Chap 21 (1:12:04) 20Hz
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2..._blowspout.jpg 

5. Net Breaking, Chap ? (1:28:51) 5Hz

6. "Grab Shell Dude" Chap ?

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Nemo_GrabShell_Dude.jpg 

*"The Fifth Element"* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

1.

2.

3.

*"Flags of Our Fathers" HD-DVD SE DD+ Blu-ray*

1. Chap 5 (0:20:34)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...hers_ch5_0.jpg 
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...5_20-21min.jpg 

2. Landing On The Beach, Chap 6 (0:29:00 - 0:30:00)
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...6_30-31min.jpg 

3. Chap 6 (0:36:19)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...hers_ch6_0.jpg 

*"Flight of the Phoenix" DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

1. Chap 6 (0:14:33)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2..._ch6_crash.jpg 
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...5_20-21min.jpg 

2. Chap 6 (0:15:16)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...nix_ch06_0.jpg 

3. Chap 6 (0:15:35)

4. Chap 6 (0:15:46)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...x_ch06_0-1.jpg 

5. Chap 6 (0:15:54)

6. Chap 6 (0:16:04)

7. Chap 6 (0:16:18)

7. Chap 17 (0:53:48)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ix_ch017_0.jpg 

8. Chap 35 (1:43:54)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ix_ch035_1.jpg 

*"Flyboys" Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

1. Chap 8 (0:35:28)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...boys_ch8_0.jpg 

2. Chap 8 (0:37:02)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ys_ch8_0-1.jpg 

3. Chap 24 (1:48:08)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...oys_ch25_1.jpg 

*"The Forbidden Kingdom" Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1*

1. Chap 4 (0:22:15)

2. Chap 4 (0:27:15)

3. Chap 6 (0:41:33)

4. Chap 13 (1:19:05)

5. Chap 14 (1:23:04)

6. Chap 14 (1:23:27)

7. Chap 14 (1:23:48)

8. Chap 14 (1:24:36)

9. Chap 14 (1:25:02)

10. Chap 14 (1:26:36)

*"The Fountain" HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray*

1. Chap 4 (0:16:35) Strong 32Hz

2. Chap 18 (1:11:40) 32Hz

3. Chap 19 (1:16:22) Strong 32-40Hz, Infrasonic to 10Hz

4. Chap 19 (1:16:28) Infrasonic 0-10Hz

5. Chap 22 (1:27:49) Strong 45Hz Infrasonic to 5Hz

6. Chap 22 (1:27:56) Strong 40-60Hz, Infrasonic to 5Hz

7. Chap 22 (1:28:10) Strong 32Hz

*"Frequency" SE*

1. Sunburst, Chap 1 (0:00:16) 20Hz

2. Say Amazing Mets, Chap 5/6 (0:23:31) 18Hz

3. Warehouse Fire, Chap 8 (0:36:38)

4. Chap 20 (1:47:27)

5. Chap 20 (1:48:15,23)

6. Chap 20 (1:49:07)

7. Chap 20 (1:49:29)

*G*

*"Gamer"* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. 0:41 to 1:36

http://i55.tinypic.com/2n0ih3n.jpg

2. 1:36 to 2:31

http://i56.tinypic.com/wmoie.jpg

3. 2:31 to 3:26

http://i54.tinypic.com/10p7uw2.jpg

4. 35:50 to 36:44

http://i54.tinypic.com/2011yxz.jpg

5.

http://i52.tinypic.com/21jq4og.jpg

 

*"Ghost In The Shell 2: Innocence" Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM*

1. City of the Future, Chap 1 (0:01:00 - 0:02:45)
http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/7969/capt01oq6.jpg 

2. Alley Brawl, Chap 1 (0:03:45 - 0:05:25)
http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/8358/capt02vr8.jpg 

3. Yakuza Shootout, Chap 7 (0:33:50 - 0:36:30)
http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/5263/capt03qn0.jpg 

4. Cyborg Battle, Chap 7 (0:36:45 - 0:38:45)
http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/4669/capt04cm9.jpg 

5. Togusa Freaks Out, Chap 12 (1:08:00 - 1:09:40)
http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/8822/capt05dn1.jpg 

*"Ghost Rider" EE DTS Blu-ray TrueHD*

1. Chap 3 (0:09:30) 40Hz

2. Chap 3 (0:10:55) 32Hz

3. Chap 3 (0:11:54) 28Hz

4. Chap 4 (0:12:37) 5-20Hz

5. Chap 4 (0:16:14) 26Hz

6. Chap 4 (0:16:53)

7. Chap 5 (0:19:45 - 0:20:47)

8. Chap 6 (0:24:58 - 0:25:11)

9. Chap 8 (0:29:13)

10. Chap 9 (0:37:50) 20Hz

11. Chap 20 (1:18:51) 30Hz

12. Chap 26 (1:43:18) 18Hz

13. Chap 27 (1:50:26) 5-20Hz

14. WaterFall For Ghost Rider Trailer on Silent Hill DVD
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...rtrailer-1.jpg 

*"Gladiator" DTS*

1. Carthage, Chap ? 5Hz

*"Godzilla" DTS Blu-ray*

1. 26:46 to 27:47 godzilla interrups major's speech

http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt160/LetoAtreides82/2646to2747.jpg 

2. Godzilla Enters Harbor, Chap 8 (0:25:23)

3. 45:23 to 46:21 godzilla rises from underground

http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt160/LetoAtreides82/4523to4621-1.jpg

4. 49:24 to 50:23 military pursues godzilla and fires sidewinder missiles

http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt160/LetoAtreides82/4924to5023.jpg

5. 1:53:24 to 1:54:23 godzilla returns

http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt160/LetoAtreides82/15324to15423.jpg

6. 1:55:21 to 1:56:20 godzilla chases their cab

http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt160/LetoAtreides82/15521to15620.jpg

 

 

*"The Good, the bad, the weird"*

 

 

(00:05:09)

​
(00:06:09)

​
(00:09:00)

​
(00:09:46)

​
(00:11:15)

​
(00:11:50)

​
(00:25:08)

​
(00:53:03)

​
(00:56:55)

​
(00:57:30)

​
(01:02:30)

​
(01:04:58)

​
(01:30:15)

​
(01:31:51)

​
(01:32:28)

​
(01:33:40)

​
(01:35:53)

​
(01:42:27)

​
(01:50:00)

​
(01:56:57)

​
(02:01:07)

​
 

*"The Golden Compass - DVD, Dolby Digital EX"*

 

1. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/GC1.jpg

2. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/GC2.jpg

3. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/GC3.jpg

4. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/GC4.jpg

5. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/GC5.jpg

6. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/GC6.jpg

7. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/GC7.jpg

8. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/GC8.jpg

9. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/GC9.jpg

10. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/GC10.jpg

11. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/GC10.jpg

 

 

*"The Crazies" (2010) Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/188378/

 

 

*"The Green Mile"*

1. Dale's Execution, Chap 31 (1:44:58-1:47:21)

2. Chap 43 (2:26:04)

 

*"The Grey"* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/grey1.jpg

2. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/grey2.jpg

3. http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/171178/width/350/height/700/flags/LL 

*"The Grudge" (2004)*

1. Swinging Body, Chap 26
http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...ingingbody.jpg 

*"The Guardian" Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM*

1. Chap 2 (0:09:25)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...dian_ch2_0.jpg 

2. Chap 2 (0:14:50)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...an_ch2_0-1.jpg 

3. In the Bar, Chap 7 (1:24:52)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...dian_ch7_1.jpg 

4. Chap 11 (2:06:21)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ian_ch11_2.jpg 

5. Chap 11 (2:08:00)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...n_ch11_2-2.jpg 

*H*

*"Hancock" Blu-ray*

1. Chap ? (1:10:30)

2. Chap ? (1:25:40)
http://img361.imageshack.us/img361/6826/95493528lz5.jpg

 

 

*"Hanna"   Dolby Digital* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/hanna1.jpg

2. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/hanna2.jpg

3. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/hanna3.jpg

4. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/hanna4.jpg 


*"Happy Feet" HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray*

1. Blizzard, Chap ? (1:11:15 - 1:11:30)
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...etBlizzard.png 

2. Killer Whales and Ship, Chap ? (1:15:05 - 1:17:12)
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...lerwhales1.png 
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...lerwhales2.png 

3. Helicopters, Chap ? (1:34:26 - 1:34:50)
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...elicopters.png 

4. Intro Before Final Get-Down, Chap ? (1:37:28 - 1:37:38)
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...utrorumble.png 

*"Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix" HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM*

1. Storm Hits And The Ghosts Attack, Chap 1 (0:02:30 - 0:03:15)
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...0s-3min15s.jpg 

2. The House Morphing, Chap 3 (0:10:50)
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...3_10min50s.jpg 

3. Subway, Chap 5 (0:18:00)
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...05_18min0s.jpg 

4. Judge Hits His Hammer In The Court Room, Chap 6 (0:20:50)
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...6_20min50s.jpg 

5. Attack On The Prison, Chap 19 (1:19:00 - 1:19:50)
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...1h19min50s.jpg 

6. Chap 20 (1:23:00)
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1..._1h23min0s.jpg 

7. Phoenix Bird Flames Up, Chap 20 (1:25:10)
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...1h25min10s.jpg 

8. Battle In The Cellar, Chap 27 (1:52:10 - 1:53:10)
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...1h53min10s.jpg 

9. Good Versus Evil, Chap 28 (1:55:30 - 1:56:40)
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...1h56min40s.jpg 

10. Valdemort And The Professor Battle, Chap 29 (1:58:00)
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1..._1h58min0s.jpg 

11. Glass Breaks, Chap 29 (2:00:10)
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1..._2h0min10s.jpg

 

 

*"The Haunting" DTS-ES 6.1"*

 

1. Introduction, Chap 1 (0:00:00 – 0:01:07

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/Haunting2.jpg

2. Coming Mother!, Chap 10 (0:38:08)

3. Knock Knock, Chap 10 (0:38:53 – 0:38:57)

4. The Cold, Chap 10 (0:39:18) 22Hz

5. Lock The Door, Chap 10 (0:40:22 – 0:40:25)

6. The Wind, Chap 17 (1:14:23 – 1:15:07)

7. Rumbling, Chap 17 (1:15:48 – 1:16:12)

8. It’s Not Real, Chap 19 (1:25:30 – 1:26:48)

9. To The Door, Chap 22 (1:40:07 – 1:40:10)

 

*"HellBoy" DC Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM*

 

1. Portal Opening, (0:07:31) Chap 2

2. Chap 2 (0:08:52)

3. Chap 4 (0:24:07)

4. Chap 4 (0:30:54)

5. Chap 7 (0:33:45) 10Hz

6. Chap 7 (0:53:44)7. Chap 8 (0:58:53)

8. Chap 8 (1:02:05)

9. Chap 9 (1:05:03)

10. Chap 10 (1:07:29)

11. Chap 13 (1:38:42)

12. Chap 13 (1:41:03)

13. Chap 13 (1:44:40)

14. Chap 14 (1:46:50)

15. Chap 15 (1:53:39) - Chap 16 (2:01:00)

 

*"Hellboy II: The Golden Army" DC Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1*

 

Chap 1 (0:03:17) http://www.imagebam.com/image/98b9a1210543192 .

Chap 1 (0:06:19) http://www.imagebam.com/image/a5340d210543213 .

Chap 3 (0:14:30) http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/5351/hellyu9.jpg4 .

Chap 4 (0:22:34) http://www.imagebam.com/image/96dc17210543245 .

Chap 8 (0:42:30) http://www.imagebam.com/image/194e31210543256 .

Chap 15 (1:20:39) http://www.imagebam.com/image/bee597210543277 .

Chap 17 (1:30:10) http://www.imagebam.com/image/c2904321054329

 

*"High Tension" (2003) (aka Haute Tension)*

 

1. Chap 1 (0:01:24)

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/hightensionchap100124.jpg

 

*"The Hills Have Eyes" (2006) DTS-ES DD-EX Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Store Owner Kills Himself, Chap 10 18Hzhttp:// img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ch10_daddy.jpg

2. Trailer Attack, Chap 12http:// img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ilerattack.jpg

3. Doug in the Meat Locker, Chap 18http:// img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...meatlocker.jpg

4. Trailer Explosion, Chap 21http:// img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...rexplosion.jpg

 

*"The Hills Have Eyes II"*

 

Blu-ray URE DTS-HD:MA

1. Chap 1

2. Chap 3

3. Chap 6

4. Chap 8

5. Chap 11

6. Chap 15

 

*"The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy"DTS THX Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM*

 

1. Chap 3 vogonconstructor fleet arrives

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/vogonconstructorfleetarriveschap3.jpg

1. Earth Explosion, Chap 4 (0:14:25) 10Hz

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/earthexplosionchap4-5.jpg

2. Two Guys Strapped to Pillars, Chap 6 (0:22:58) 0-2Hz

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ers_ch6_22.jpg

3. Chap 6  would you like a hug

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/wouldyoulikeahugchap6.jpg

4. Chap 14  vogon shiplands to vogsphere

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/vogonshiplandstovogspherechap14.jpg

5. Chap 16 (1:08:20)

6. Chap 17 (1:11:28)

7. Chap 23 marvin shoot depressing gun

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/marvinshootdepressinggunchap23.jpg

 

*"Hitman" SE DTS Blu-ray*

 

1. C4 In Throat, Chap 3

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...itmanchap3.jpg

2. Door Explosion, Chap 6

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...itmanchap6.jpg

3. Elevator Shootout, Chap 6

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...tmanchap61.jpg

4. Shootout In Party, Chap 16

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...tmanchap16.jpg

5. Mil-Mi24 Fires, Chap 21

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...tmanchap21.jpg

 

*"The Hobbit"* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. http://cdn.avsforum.com/9/99/99d32cbd_hobbit4_zpsc38e34ad.jpeg

2. http://cdn.avsforum.com/e/e7/e7e1fc3c_hobbit5_zps92b097a0.jpeg

3. http://cdn.avsforum.com/a/a8/a8e5eeae_hobbit6_zpsd392cc1a.jpeg

4. http://cdn.avsforum.com/7/7a/7a385368_hobbit2_zps7f4a08f9.jpeg

5. http://cdn.avsforum.com/6/68/68e99720_hobbit1_zps0952b7be.jpeg

6. http://cdn.avsforum.com/6/61/61a7bd70_hobbit3_zpsd6503893.jpeg

7. http://cdn.avsforum.com/c/cf/cf239b11_hobbit7_zps14171819.jpeg

8. http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Hobbit_ch21.jpg

 

*"Horton Hears a Who!" Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Chap ? (0:01:05 - 0:02:20)

2. Chap ? (0:22:40) 6-22Hz

 

*"The Host" (Gwoemul) (2006) HD-DVD Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM*

 

1. Chap 15 (1:42:50) 16Hz

 

*"Hot Fuzz"DD-EX HD-DVD DD+*

 

1. Extreme Service, Chap 1 (0:0:35)

2. Extreme Service, Chap 1 (0:1:05)

3. Administrative Decision, Chap 2 (0:4:32)

4. Administrative Decision, Chap 2 (0:5:23)

5. Tough Distance, Chap 4 (0:7:13)

7. Tough Distance, Chap 4 (0:7:33)

8. Tough Distance, Chap 4 (0:8:08)

9. Tough Distance, Chap 4 (0:9:40)

10. Deep Evening, Chap 5 (0:12:01)

11. Deep Evening, Chap 5 (0:12:46)

12. Deep Evening, Chap 5 (0:13:08)

13. Sudden Morning, Chap 6 (0:15:05)

14. Sudden Morning, Chap 6 (0:15:41)

15. Sudden Morning, Chap 6 (0:17:03)

16. Maximum Running, Chap 9 (0:30:28)

17. Rural Weapon, Chap 13 (0:43:19)

18. Man Heat, Chap 15 (0:49:25)

19. Man Heat, Chap 15 (0:52:26)

20. Evil Fete, Chap 16 (0:59:11)

21. Broken Spirit, Chap 19 (1:17:30)

22. Broken Spirit, Chap 19 (1:18:01)

23. Broken Spirit, Chap 19 (1:18:45)

24. Dark Gathering, Chap 20 (1:20:11)

25. Dark Gathering, Chap 20 (1:24:54)

26. Final Chapter Part II, Chap 26 (1:53:15)

27. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...9&d=121161342328.http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...1&d=1211614549

 

*"House of Flying Daggers" DTS-ES Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM1.*

 

Bowl of Beans into the Drums, Chap 2

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...oBeans_LFE.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...rums_dtses.jpg

 

*"How To Train Your Dragon blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD 5.1"*

 

1. http://i52.tinypic.com/nd8rom.jpg

2. http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6018/5936211262_9376312a4e_o.jpg

 

*"Hulk" (2003) CE DTS DD-EX HD-DVD DD+*

 

1.Hulk Jumps on Plane, Chap 25 (1:47:43)

2. Hulk Pounds Pavement, Chap 26 (1:51:16)

3. http://i52.tinypic.com/x10d37.jpg

 

*"Hulk Vs Wolverine*

 

1. Chap ? (0:04:41)

2. Chap ? (0:08:19)

3. Chap ? (0:28:06)

4. Chap ? (0:31:10)

5. Chap ? (0:02:20)

6. Chap ? (0:08:22)

 

*"The Hurt Locker"*

 

1. Chap ? (0:08:57)

2. Chap ? (0:17:30)

3. Chap ? (0:20:26)

4. Chap ? (0:31:31)

5. Chap ? (0:48:23)

6. Chap ? (0:54:24)

7. Chap ? (0:55:52)

8. Chap ? (1:16:30)

9. Chap ? (1:27:30)

10. Chap ? (1:37:34)

11. Chap ? (1:56:09)

 

*I*

 

*"I, Robot" DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Chap 18

 

*"I Am Legend" HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD*

 

1. Miracle Cure, Chap 1 (0:02:10)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3179/...7e082d47_o.jpg

2. Fellow Hunters, Chap 2 (0:03:15 - 0:04:20)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3278/...c5e1b528_o.jpg3 . Fellow Hunters,

Chap 2 (0:04:50 - 0:05:35)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3281/...46bcd997_o.jpg

4. In for the night,

Chap 3 (0:07:45 -0:07:53)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3081/...696522a8_o.jpg

5. In for the night, Chap 3 (0:11:50 - 0:12:08)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3083/...c5fc32ec_o.jpg

6. Shop And Forage, Chap 6 (0:21:33)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3187/...d1912743_o.jpg

7. Seaport At Midday, Chap 7 (0:25:55 - 0:26:50)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3201/...f8856c7f_o.jpg

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...mLegendch7.jpg

8. Race To The Light,

Chap 8 (0:29:55)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3008/...3099ccee_o.jpg

9. Race To The Light, Chap 8 (0:31:29 - 0:31:45)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3046/...6726bb6b_o.jpg

10. Evacuation, Chap 12 (0:42:22 - 0:44:16)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3283/...74b2a2e6_o.jpg

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...Legendch12.jpg

11. Man Trap, Chap 13 (0:47:25 - 0:48:30)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3090/...d6ac007f_o.jpg

12. Dogs Of Sundown, Chap 14 (0:50:10)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3195/...e79f8da6_o.jpg

13. Dogs Of Sundown, Chap 14 (0:51:55 - 0:52:40)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3002/...1690aa51_o.jpg

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...gendch1443.jpg

14. Swarm Of The Infected, Chap 17 (1:00:39 - 1:01:50)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3148/...02972ab0_o.jpg

15. Swarm Of The Infected, Chap 17 - 18 (1:01:50 - 1:03:05)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3048/...07ac7ceb_o.jpg

16. Family Tragedy, Chap 18 (1:03:05 - 1:04:10)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3125/...056f7884_o.jpg

17. Family Tragedy, Chap 18 (1:04:10 - 1:04:30)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3154/...3b0e54a2_o.jpg

18. God Told Me, Chap 22 (1:17:30)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3104/...07fc8175_o.jpg

19. Home Invasion, Chap 23 (1:20:35 - 1:21:25)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3125/...0f85a4dd_o.jpg

20. Home Invasion, Chap 23 (1:22:27 - 1:23:27)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3235/...3f5dab24_o.jpg

21. Home Invasion, Chap 23 (1:23:27 - 1:24:03)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3134/...04031aec_o.jpg

22. Home Invasion, Chap 23 (1:24:03 - 1:24:50)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3023/...df4ed79e_o.jpg

23. I Can Save You, Chap 24 (1:24:40 - 1:25:45)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3134/...f189461a_o.jpg

24. I Can Save You, Chap 24 (1:25:45 - 1:26:44)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3156/...f6fd2a29_o.jpg

25. I Can Save You, Chap 24 (1:26:25 - 1:27:25)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3082/...2aec6958_o.jpg

26. I Can Save You, Chap 24 (1:27:53 - 1:29:00)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3217/...73847579_o.jpg

27. I Can Save You, Chap 24 (1:29:00 - 1:30:00)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3265/...dee35c03_o.jpg

28. His Legend, Chap 25 (1:30:50)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3175/...98824b21_o.jpg

 

*"Ice Age" UE DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Chap ? (0:03:25)

2. Chap ? (0:47:52)

3. Chap ? (1:15:51)

4. Chap ? (?)

5. Chap ? (?)

 

*"The Incredible Hulk" Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Chap 5 (0:25:50)

2. Chap 10 (0:54:50)3. Chap 17 (1:32:50)

3. http://i56.tinypic.com/11grkvd.jpg

 

*"Immortals" - DVD, Dolby Digital* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/Immortals1.jpg

2. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/Immortals2.jpg

3. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/Immortals3.jpg

4. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/Immortals4.jpg

5. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/Immortals5.jpg

6. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/Immortals6.jpg

7. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/Immortals7.jpg

8. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/Immortals8.jpg

9. 1:45 to 2:11

10. 40:58 to 42:09

11. 49:43 to 50:35

12. 1:02:27 to 1:02:58

13. 1:03:13 to 1:03:29

14. 1:03:51 to 1:04:24

15. 1:29:33 to 1:29:00

16. 1:29:26 to 1:29:46

17. 1:30:22 to 1:30:57

18. 1:30:55 to 1:31:07

19. 1:31:17 to 1:31:24

20. 1:31:44 to 1:31:54

21. 1:32:02 to 1:32:10

22. 1:32:15 to 1:32:20

23. 1:33:25 to 1:33:34

24. 1:35:19 to 1:35:41

25. 1:36:37 to 1:38:09

 

*"The Incredibles" DD-EX THX*

 

1. Building Comes Down, Chap 6 (0:22:59)

2. Syndrome, Chap 13 (0:52:01)

3. Ouch, Chap 15 (0:58:15)

4. Sticky Balled, Chap 16 (1:02:30)

5. More WaterFalls For The Incredibles

http://www.hometheaterforum.com/foru...0#post_2469804

 

*"Independence Day" THX Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Intro Spaceship Flyover, Chap 1 (0:02:12)

2. Time's Up, Chap 24 (0:51:55)

3. Got Airbags?, Chap 31 (1:05:15)

 

*"Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade" THX*

 

1. Fighter Plane Crashes on Beach, Chap 25

2. Dad Takes Out Truck with Panzar Cannon, Chap 30

3. You call this archeology?!?, Chap 30

4. Dr. Jones (Connery)is shot, Chap 33

 

*"The Invasion" HD-DVD TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD*

 

1. Chap 1-2 (0:07:00 - 0:02:03) 7Hz, 12Hz, 1Hz, 3Hz

2. Chap 2 (0:03:55) 16Hz

3. Chap 2 (0:05:37)

4. Chap 4 (0:11:33 - 0:13:33) 5Hz, 8Hz

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...Invasionch.jpg

5. Chap 6 (0:18:18 - 0:19:09)

6. Chap 8 (0:21:45 - 0:22:10)

7. Chap 9 (0:25:23 - 0:25:55) 1Hz

8. Chap 10 (0:31:25 - 0:33:08) 2Hz Throughout

9. Chap 11 (0:34:06 - 0:34:33)

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...ionch11X43.jpg

10. Chap 11 (0:35:35 - 0:36:24) 1Hz

11. Chap 11

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...asionch11Y.jpg

12. Chap 14 (0:43:10 - 0:45:00)

13. Chap 14 (0:46:37)

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...ionch11X45.jpg

 

*"The Iron Giant"*

 

1. The Giant Sits Down, Chap 8 (0:20:01)

2. Robot Landing (Train Impact), Chap 10 (0:25:41)

3. Green Boom, Chap 27 (1:11:40)

 

*"IronMan" SE Blu-ray TrueHD*

 

1. Chap 1 (0:02:33 - 0:03:33) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3278/...55df0d62_o.jpg

2. Chap 2 (0:15:28 - 0:15:48) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3165/...c462cd56_o.jpg

3. Chap 2 (0:16:18 - 0:16:28) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3246/...9445403e_o.jpg

4. Chap 3 (0:20:19) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3135/...7b04c927_o.jpg

5. Chap 3 (0:25:22) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3286/...bdfa172d_o.jpg

6. Chap 4 (0:28:38) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3199/...0719ebd5_o.jpg

7. Chap 4 (0:33:00) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3296/...206653ef_o.jpg

8. Chap 5 (0:36:33 - 0:37:11) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3275/...5d79e91b_o.jpg

9. Chap 5 (0:38:35 - 0:38:55) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3138/...925d1c17_o.jpg

10. Chap 5 (0:39:35 - 0:40:25) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3177/...a70be27a_o.jpg

11. Chap 5 (0:41:20) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3024/...fbe39c92_o.jpg

12. Chap 5 (0:42:48) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3064/...fa3c1f33_o.jpg

13. Chap 6 (0:46:45) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3011/...200a6665_o.jpg

14. Chap 8 (0:59:45 - 1:01:50) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3020/...ef86fe2b_o.jpg

15. Chap 8 (1:02:25 -1:03:50) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3055/...4e954366_o.jpg

16. Chap 8 (1:04:05) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3160/...c51762f4_o.jpg

17. Chap 8 (1:05:30) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3170/...0159d7d7_o.jpg

18. Chap 9 (1:07:33 - 1:1:07:43) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3174/...4dce4528_o.jpg

19. Chap 10 (1:14:30) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3045/...68ba862d_o.jpg

20. Chap 10 (1:15:55 - 1:16:05) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3166/...43aff5eb_o.jpg

21. Chap 10 (1:17:20 -1:17:50) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3044/...bb2a8fc8_o.jpg

22. Chap 11 (1:18:15 - 1:19:20) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3032/...4ee2f554_o.jpg

23. Chap 11 (1:21:00 - 1:21:45) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3151/...079943d8_o.jpg

24. Chap 11 (1:22:45) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3225/...b2546614_o.jpg

25. Chap 11 (1:24:00) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3216/...ffd5cc83_o.jpg

26. Chap 12 (1:25:30) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3022/...135e0b8b_o.jpg

27. Chap 13 (1:34:30) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3250/...05bcc156_o.jpg

28. Chap 13 (1:39:00) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3188/...1e425861_o.jpg

29. Chap 13 (1:40:35) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3160/...f10a533a_o.jpg

30. Chap 13 (1:41:20) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3161/...b5ff2ed0_o.jpg

31. Chap 13 (1:42:30) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3294/...0a9f70b6_o.jpg

32. Chap 14 (1:44:15) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3181/...a1807696_o.jpg

33. Chap 14 (1:44:15- 1:45:00) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3065/...af369f47_o.jpg

34. Chap 14 (1:46:20 - 1:47:30) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3185/...ec28f267_o.jpg

35. Chap 14 (1:47:35) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3143/...3841e2d9_o.jpg

36. Chap 14 (1:50:00) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3203/...9c719c4c_o.jpg

37. Chap 14 (1:51:00) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3184/...928efa2f_o.jpg

38. Chap 14 (1:52:00 - 1:52:53) http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3199/...4da7c495_o.jpg

 

*"The Island"*

 

1. Chap ? (0:00:00) http://www.flageborg.no/SVSpatruljen...The_Island.JPGJ

 

*J*

 

*"Jack reacher"* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/196130/

 

*"Jason X" DTS*

 

1. Chap 1 (0:0:44)

2. Chap 5 (0:13:59)

3. Chap 23

4. Chap 24

 

*"Jumanji"*

1. Big Cat, Chap 9 (0:29:01)

2. Stampede, Chap 14 (0:59:16)

 

*"Jumper" Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Chap 1 (0:02:55)

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...man/jumper.jpg

2. Chap 7 (0:23:40)

3. Chap 20 (1:10:20)

4. Chap 22 ( 1:18:20)

 

*"Jurassic Park" DTS-ES THX*

 

1. Ripples in Water, Chap 11

2. 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6330305473
​
3. 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6330305587
​
4. 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6330305731
​
5. 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6331059622
​
6. 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6331059760
​
7. 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6330306277
​
 

*"Jurassic Park the Lost World"* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6331058290
​
2. 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6330304675
​
 

*"Jurassic Park III" DTS THX*

 

1. Chap 1 (0:00:30)

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...ssicIII030.jpg

2. Spino Growls, Chap 6 (0:23:54) http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...sicIII2354.jpg

3. Spino Stomps then Kicks Plane, Chap 6 (0:24:20)

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...sicIII2420.jpg

4. Spino Stomps then Grabs Plane, Chap 6 (0:24:52 - 0:25:56)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2.../JP3_ch5_0.jpg

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...sicIII2540.jpg

5. T-Rex Steps on Dr. Grant, Chap 6 (0:26:43 - 0:27:23)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...JP3_ch6_26.jpg

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...sicIII2643.jpg

6. Spino Spins and Knocks Over Tree, Chap 6 (0:27:02)

7. Spino Bites T-Rex's Neck, Chap 6 (0:27:15)

8. T-Rex Dead and Hits the Ground, Chap 6 (0:27:24)

9. Trachodon Stampede, Chap 10 (0:42:31)

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...sicIII4231.jpg

10. Spinosaurus Comes Back, Chap 12 (0:55:46)

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...sicIII5546.jpg

11. The Pterodactyl Landing, Chap 15 (1:04:17)

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...icIII10411.jpg

12. Pterodactyl Slamming Into The Cage, Chap 15 (1:07:07)

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...icIII10707.jpg

13. Brachiosaur Stomp and Roar, Chap 15 (1:10:05)

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...icIII11005.jpg

14. 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6330304945
​
15. 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6330305137
​
16. 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6330305359
​
17. 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6017672916
​
18. 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6017122809
​
19. 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6017123105
​
20. 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6017674162
​
21. 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6017673876
​
22. 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6017672572
​
 

 

*"Justice League: The New Frontier" Blu-ray TrueHD*

 

1. Chap 5 (0:14:58)

2. Chap 11 (0:40:38)

3. Chap 12 (0:43:05)

4. Chap 13 (0:47:51)

5. Chap 15 (0:53:15)

6. Chap 18 (1:05:04)

7. Chap 19 (1:07:06)

8. Chap 19 (1:08:23)

 

*K*

 

*"K-19: The Widowmaker"*

 

1. In Case I Die, Chap 4 (0:36:11)

 

*"King Kong" (2006) HD-DVD DD+*

 

1. Chap 22

2. Chap 25

3. Brontosaurus Stampede, Chap 30 (1:20:10)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/kong1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/kong2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/kong3.jpg

4. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/kong4.jpg

5. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/kong5.jpg

6. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/kong6.jpg

7. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/kong7.jpg

8. Net Traps Kong, Chap 40 (2:12:26)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ksfree_LFE.jpg

 

 

*"Knocked Up"*

 

HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray

1. Earthquake scene, Chap 10 (1:10:50 - 1:11:21)

 

*"Kung Fu Hustle" Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM*

 

1. Chap ? (0:05:23) http://www.imagebam.com/image/0ae01b21539725

2. Chap ? (0:19:35) http://www.imagebam.com/image/3e258121539726

3. Chap ? (1:08:33) http://www.imagebam.com/image/a9cd6f21539727

4. Chap ? (1:14:13) http://www.imagebam.com/image/2ba6a321539728

5. Chap ? (1:31:01) http://www.imagebam.com/image/438b5721539729

 

*"Kung Fu Panda" Blu-ray TrueHD*

 

1. Chap ? (0:01:00)

http://www.imagebam.com/image/655a2021002094

2. Chap ? (0:12:00)

http://www.imagebam.com/image/8e4b6d21002095

3. Chap ? (0:22:00)

http://www.imagebam.com/image/49a6e721002096

4. Chap ? (0:32:40)

http://www.imagebam.com/image/7d533321002098

5. Chap ? (1:01:50)

http://www.imagebam.com/image/ebb79921002099

6. Near the end of the movie? Chap ? (0:00:00)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6144/5930518324_f22b5fb778_z.jpg

 

*"Kung Fu Panda 2"* *Blu-ray TrueHD*

 

1. http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6035/6347067500_cfe46d16fc_b.jpg

2. http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6211/6347067688_fa096131d4_b.jpg

3. http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6095/6346316393_1eec107370_z.jpg

 

*L*

 

*"The Last Mimzy"*

 

1. Chap ? (0:38:30)

 

*"Letters From Iwo Jima" HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD*

 

1. Chap 10 (0:42:30 - 0:43:30)

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...s-43min30s.jpg

2. Chap 11 (0:45:20 - 0:46:20) http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...s-46min20s.jpg

 

*"The League Of Extraordinary Gentlemen blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio"*

 

1. http://i55.tinypic.com/zy6jqr.jpg

 

*"Life of Pi"* *DTS-HD Master Audio*

 

1. http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/179814/

2. http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/179815/

3. http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/179816/

4. http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/179817/

 

*"Lilo & Stitch" THX*

 

1. Chap 28

 

*"The Lion King" PE THX*

 

1. Lion King Logo,

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...1_logo_LFE.jpg

2. Elephant Stomps, Chap 5

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ng_ch5_LFE.jpg

3. Elephant Grave Yard, Chap 6

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ng_ch6_LFE.jpg

4. Stampede, Chap 9

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ng_ch9_LFE.jpg

5. Ghost of Mustafa, Chap 19

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...g_ch19_LFE.jpg

 

*"Limitless" DVD Dolby Digital* *DTS-HD:MA* *Blu-ray*

 

1. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/limitless1.jpg

2. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/limitless2.jpg

3. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/limitless3.jpg

4. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/limitless4.jpg

5. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/limitless5.jpg

6. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/limitless6.jpg

 

*"Live Free or Die Hard" (Die Hard 4.0) SE Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Chap 5 (0:11:48)

http://www.flageborg.no/SVSpatruljen...DieHard4_I.JPG

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/DieHard4_I.JPG

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/DieHard4_I_ch5.jpg

2. Chap 14 - 15 (0:38:00)

3. Chap 15 (0:42:29) 18Hz

http://www.flageborg.no/SVSpatruljen...ieHard4_II.JPG

4. Chap 23 (1:18:47)

5. Chap 33 (1:48:00) 8-14Hz

http://www.flageborg.no/SVSpatruljen...eHard4_III.JPG

6. http://i54.tinypic.com/29e21yu.jpg

7. Tunnel scene

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/DieHard4_II.JPG

 

*"Looper"* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Chapter 1

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Looper_ch1.jpg

 

 

*"Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring"EE DTS-ES DD-EX*

 

1. Ring Drops, Chap 1 (0:03:49) 8Hz

2. Sauron Explodes, Chap 1 (0:04:04)

3. Skeleton Falls Into Well, Chap 8 (0:27:39)

4. Hobbits hiding under tree root

http://i54.tinypic.com/25konya.jpg

 

*"Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers"EE DTS-ES DD-EX*

 

1. Gandalf Falls, Chap 1 (0:02:48)

2. Black Riders, Chap 14 (0:49:42)

3. Gandalf Slays Balrog, Chap 15 (0:53:54)

 

*"Lord of the Rings: Return of the King" EE DTS-ES DD-EX*

 

1. Green Light, Chap 11 (0:41:40)

2. Undead King, Chap 27 (1:27:22)

3. Shelob, Chap 33 (1:51:40)

4. Olephant Charge, Chap 42 (2:12:48)

5. Mount Doom, Chap 53 (2:40:50)

6. More WaterFalls For LOTR: ROTK

7. http://i51.tinypic.com/15oedjn.jpg

8. http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/LOTR_NazgulNoHead.JPG

 

*"Lost In Space"*

 

1. Menu (Intro)

2. Fighter Launch, Chap 1 (0:01:10)

3. Show Time, Chap 1 (0:02:25)

4. Exiting Hyperspace, Chap 11 (0:36:15)

 

*"Lucky Number SLevin" HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray TrueHD*

 

1. Gunshot Through Car Window, Chap 1

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...h1_gunshot.jpg

2. Horse Race and Horse Collapse, Chap 2

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2..._horserace.jpg

3. Beaten and Death, Chap 2

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...h2_torture.jpg

4. Explosion, Chap 14http:// img.photobucket.com/albums/v2..._explosion.jpg

5. Elevator Pass, Chap 14http:// img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...n_elevator.jpg

 

*M*

 

 

*"Machete" - DVD, Dolby Digital,* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/machete1.jpg

2. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/machete2.jpg

3. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/machete3.jpg

4. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/machete4.jpg

5. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/machete5.jpg

 

*"Mammoth"*

 

1. Chap 8 (0:40:18)

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...ammoth4018.jpg

2. Chap 8 (0:42:08)

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...ammoth4208.jpg

3. Chap 15 (1:16:38)

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...mmoth11638.jpg

 

*"Man on Fire" DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Chap ? 12, 20, 40Hz

2. http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/171176/

 

*"The Man with the Iron Fists"* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/182863/

2. http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/182864/

3. http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/ManWithIronfists_ch1.jpg

 

*"The Marine" Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Chap 1 (0:02:10)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...rine_ch1_0.jpg

2. Chap 3 (0:12:56)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...rine_ch3_0.jpg

3. Chap 10 (0:39:55)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ine_ch10_0.jpg

 

*"The Mask of Zorro" SE DTS Superbit Deluxe THX*

 

1. Opening Logo, Chap 1 (0:00:50)

2. Explosion, Chap 27 (2:04:53)

 

*"Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World" DTS-ES DD-EX Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Under Attack, Chap 4 (0:08:58)

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...mmander858.jpg

2. Under Attack, Chap 4 (0:09:02)

3. Under Attack, Chap 4 (0:10:20)

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...mander1020.jpg

4. Under Attack, Chap 4 (0:10:52)

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...mander1052.jpg

5. Under Attack, Chap 4 (0:11:05) 5Hz

6. Under Attack, Chap 4 (0:11:15)

7. Under Attack, Chap 4 (0:11:27)

8. Under Attack, Chap 4 (0:11:33)

9. Under Attack, Chap 4 (0:14:13)

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...mander1413.jpg

 

*"The Matador" HD-DVD DD+*

 

1. Chap 2 (0:05:50 - 0:06:10)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...andthunder.jpg

2. Chap 2 (0:07:00 - 0:07:15)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...andthunder.jpg

3. Chap 9 (0:48:00)4. Chap 15 (1:20:10)

 

*"The Matrix" HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD*

 

1. Where We are Grown, Chap 12 (0:42:55)

2. Landing in Fight, Chap 15 (0:50:51)

3. Chopper Explosion, Chap 31 (1:51:11)

4. WaterFalls For The Matrix

5. http://i54.tinypic.com/15f4uuo.jpg

 

*"The Matrix Reloaded" HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD*

 

1. Trinity's Mission, Chap 1

2. Agents are Coming, Chap 3

3. Neo Superman Thing, Chap 3

4. Welcome Home, Chap 4

5. Seraph and Neo Fighting, Chap 12

6. Neo With Ironpole, Chap 15

7. Neo Pushes Agents and Flies Away, Chap 15

8. I Handle Them, Chap 20

9. Neo Flies Away From the Mountains, Chap 21

10. Just Follow the Sirens, Chap 22

11. Neo Saves Morpheus and Keymaker, Chap 25

12. Door to Source, Chap 26

13. Drill, Chap 26

14. Powerplant Blow, Chap 27

15. Door of Architect, Chap 29

16. Neo Saves Trinity, Chap 32

17. It's Hammer, Chap 34

18. http://i55.tinypic.com/30tnwb7.jpg

19. From Bike Start to Truck Demolition

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Matrix_Reloaded_HighwayBikeChase.jpg

 

 

*"Matrix Revolutions" HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD*

 

1. The Bubble Scene, Chap ? (0:00)

http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/7876/71449108ra9.jpg

2. http://i52.tinypic.com/2ex7rwg.jpg

3. i can see you chap14

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/icanseeyouchap14.jpg

4. neo walks to main machine chap26

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/neowalkstomainmachinechap26.jpg

6. it ends tonight chap27

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/itendstonightchap27.jpg

6. the purpose of life is to end chap28

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/thepurposeoflifeistoendchap28.jpg

7. because i choose to chap29

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/becauseichoosetochap29.jpg

8. is it over chap30

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/isitoverchap30.jpg

 

*"Melancholia"* *DVD* *DTS* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. ​
2. ​
3. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/mel1.jpg

4. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/mel2.jpg

 

*"Men in black 3" Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Chapter 3

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/MIB3_ch3.jpg

 

*"Miami Vice" DC HD DVD DD+ Blu-ray UR DC DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Chap 2 (0:14:53)

2. Chap 2 (0:14:56)

3. Chap 2 (0:15:00)

4. Chap 2 (0:15:07)

5. Chap 3 (0:23:45)

6. Chap 15 (1:46:02 - 1:46:07)

7. Chap 18 (2:03:33)

 

*"Minority Report" DTS-ES DD-EX*

 

1. The Arrest of Howard Marks, Chap 2 (0:10:02 - 0:10:15)

2. The Arrest of Howard Marks, Chap 2 (0:10:54)

3. Case 1109, Chap 7 (0:39:51)

4. Case 1109, Chap 7 (0:41:10 - 0:41:22)

5. Everybody Runs, Chap 8 (0:44:05)

6. Everybody Runs, Chap 8 (0:50:04)

http://www.flageborg.no/SVSpatruljen...ity_Report.JPG

7. Everybody Runs, Chap 8 (0:51:04 - 0:51:11)

8. Auto Assembly Line, Chap 9 (0:52:21)

9. Auto Assembly Line, Chap 9 (0:52:32 - 0:52:35)

10. Auto Assembly Line, Chap 9 (0:54:01- 0:54:17)

11. The Spyders, Chap 14 (1:16:52- 1:17:03)

12. Agatha is the Key, Chap 15 (1:26:49- 1:26:53)

13. Downloading Agatha, Chap 16 (1:33:28)

14. Leo Crow, Chap 18 (1:48:32)

15. An Echo, Chap 19 (1:53:26)

16. Forgive Me John, Chap 23 (2:14:49)

 

*"Mission: Impossible III" HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray*

 

1. Menuhttp:// i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...ow/MI3menu.gif

2. Explosive Charge in Your Head, Chap 1

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...3ch1rumble.gif

3. Standby to Go Live, Chap 3

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...MI3ch3raid.gif

4. Phoenix, Get to the LZ!, Chap 3http:// i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...3ch4gogogo.gif

5. Apache Flies Through Exploding Van, Chap 4

6. Chap 117. Chap 17

 

 

*"Mission: Impossible-Ghost Protocol"* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1*

 

1. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/MI4-1.jpg

2. Chapter 2 - hole in prisonfloor

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Mission_Impossible_4_Ch_2.jpg

3. Chapter 5 - Kremlin explosion

    Chapter 7 - car wreck

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Mission_Impossible_4_Ch_5_7.jpg

4. Chapter 8 - "retinal scan...", jumping on train(lab)

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Mission_Impossible_4_Ch_8.jpg

5. Chapter 13 - sandstorm

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Mission_Impossible_4_Ch_13.jpg

 

 

*"Monster House" Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM*

 

1. Chap 21 (1:07:08) http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ousech21_1.jpg

2. Chap 23 (1:12:25) http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...Housech231.jpg

3. Chap 24 (1:13:40) http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...Housech241.jpg

 

*"Monsters, Inc." DD-EX THX*

 

1. Ted Walks to Work, Chap 5 (0:09:01)

2. Sock Detonation, Chap 12 (0:18:33)

3. City Block Decontamination, Chap 1? (0:28:23)

4. Boo Laughs, Chap 13 (0:30:39)

 

*"Mulholland Dr." DTS*

 

1. Car Crash, Chap 1 (0:05:06)

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...dchap10506.jpg

2. Man Behind Winkies, Chap 3 (0:15:37)

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...dchap31537.jpg

3. Trip To Club Silencio, Chap 11 (1:39:30)

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...hap1113930.jpg

 

*"Munich" DD-EX*

 

1. Phone Explosion, Chap ?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...nich_phone.jpg

2. Building Explosion, Chap ?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...h_building.jpg

 

*"Mr. & Mrs. Smith" Blu-ray* *DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. http://shadowdane.com/public/avs/mr_and_mrs_smith.png

2.

3.

 

*"Mr. Brooks" Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Ecstasy, Chap 6 (0:10:49 - 0:10:52)

2. Ecstasy, Chap 6 (0:10:58 - 0:11:10)

3. Unobstructed View, Chap 15 (0:39:22 - 0:39:25)

4. Sadistic Killing, Chap 24 (1:22:44 - 1:22:52)

5. The Hangman, Chap 29 (1:42:55 - 1:43:22)

6. The Hangman, Chap 29 (1:43:56 - 1:44:01)

7. Cemetery Plot, Chap 30 (1:47:07)

 

*"My Super Ex-Girlfriend"DTS*

 

1. G Girl, Chap 1 (0:02:38) 28Hz

2. The Bed, Chap 6 (0:22:30) 35Hz

3. Shark!, Chap 15 (1:08:44) 28Hz

 

*N*

 

*"National Treasure" Blu-ray TrueHD*

 

1. Chap ?

 

*"Next" HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM*

 

1. Chap 16

2. http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/171180/width/350/height/700/flags/LL

 

*"Night at the Museum" DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:HRA*

 

1. Chap 5 (0:22:00)

2. Chap 6 (0:27:00)

3. Chap 21 (1:31:00)

 

"*Ninja Assassin* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA"*

 

1. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/na1.jpg

2. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/na2.jpg

3. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/na3.jpg

4. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/na4.jpg

5. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/na5.jpg

6. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/na6.jpg

7. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/na7.jpg

8. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/na8.jpg

9. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/na9.jpg

10. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/na10.jpg

11. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/na11.jpg

12. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/na12.jpg

13. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/na13.jpg

14. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/na14.jpg

15. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/na15.jpg

16. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/na16.jpg

17. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/na17.jpg

18. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/na18.jpg

19. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/na19.jpg

20. http://i55.tinypic.com/2hqs7r7.jpg

 

*"Nomad, The Warrior"*

 

1. Chap 8 (0:50:40) 10Hz

2. Chap 8 (0:51:15) 12Hz

3. Chap 12 (1:17:42) 20-45Hz

4. Chap 14 (1:26:16) 10Hz5. Chap 15 (1:36:14) 22Hz

6. Chap 15 (1:36:22) 10Hz7. Chap 15 (1:36:40) 20Hz

 

*O*

 

*"Ocean's Thirteen" Blu-ray*

 

1. Chap ?2. Chap ?

 

*"Open Range" DTS-ES*

 

1. Opening Rolling Thunder, Chap 1 (0:02:43)

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...enRange243.jpg

2. Shootout, Chap 14 (1:42:59) http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...Range14259.jpg

3. Shootout, Chap 14 (1:44:32) http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...Range14432.jpg

4. Shootout, Chap 14 (1:46:53) http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...Range14653.jpg

5. Shootout, Chap 15 (1:51:23) http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...Range15123.jpg

6. Shootout, Chap 15 (1:55:46) http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...Range15546.jpg

7. http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Open_Range_DVD_DTS_THXplode.jpg

 

 

*"Open Season" Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM*

 

1. Chap 18/19 (0:50:28 - 0:53:25)

2. Chap 25 (1:12:08 - 1:12:28)

 

*"The Orphanage" - DVD, DTS-ES,* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/orphanage1.jpg

2. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/orphanage2.jpg

3. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/orphanage3.jpg

4. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/orphanage4.jpg

 

*"Over the Hedge"*

 

1. 747 Flyby, Chap 10

2. Propane Tank/SUV Explosion, Chap 10

3. Wagon hits Exterminator's Van, Chap 13

4. Bonus Points, Chap 13

5. The De-Pelter Turbo, Chap 14

 

*P*

 

*"Pan's Labyrinth" DTS-ES DD-EX HD-DVD Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Captain Vidal, Chap 2 (0:07:53) 5Hz

2. The Magic Rose, Chap 3 (0:13:33) 12Hz

3. Fathers and Sons, Chap 4 (0:17:07) 5-15Hz

4. Into the Labyrinth, Chap 5 (0:22:18) 22Hz

5. The Giant Toad, Chap 7 (0:31:04) 22Hz

6. Our Daily Bread in Franco's Spain, Chap 10 (0:47:26) 0-20Hz

7. The Pale Man, Chap 12 (0:56:16)

8. The Maquis, Chap 13 (1:06:16)

9. Skirmish in the Hills, Chap 14 (1:08:48)

 

*"Paranormal Activity 2"* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/pa2-1.jpg

2. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/pa2-3.jpg

3. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/pa2-4.jpg

 

 

*"Pathfinder" DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Chap ?

 

*"Pearl Harbor" DTS THX Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM*

 

1. Chap 22 (1:29:16)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...bor_ch22_1.jpg

2. Chap 22 (1:29:54) http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...bor_ch22_1.jpg

3. Chap 22 (1:30:30) http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...r_ch22_1-1.jpg

4. Chap 23 (1:32:47) http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...bor_ch23_1.jpg

5. Chap 23 (1:33:35) http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...r_ch23_1-1.jpg

6. Chap 23 (1:34:54) http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...r_ch23_1-2.jpg

7. Chap 27 (1:50:15) http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...bor_ch27_1.jpg

8. Chap 27 (1:52:53) http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...r_ch27_1-1.jpg

 

*"Percy Jackson & The Olympians: Lightning Thief"*

 

1. Hydra Scene

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/percyjacksonhydrascene.jpg

 

*"Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl" DTS Superbit DD-EX THX Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM*

 

1. Pirate's Life for Me, Chap 1 (0:04:47 - 0:04:51)

2. Interceptor vs. Black Pearl, Chap 11 (1:21:21 - 1:35:00)

http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/1472/84476166nz7.jpg

3. The Interceptor Explodes, Chap 11 (1:30:50)

 

*"Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End" Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM*

 

1. Chap 4 (0:20:30 - 0:21:30) http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1..._20min_35s.jpg

2. Chap ? (0:31:00 - 0:33:00)

3. (1.) Vortex Emerging, (2.) Vortex Getting Bigger, Chap 21 (2:03:40 - 2:04:25)

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...h_4min_25s.jpg

4. Chap ? (2:08:00 - 2:09:00) 10Hz

5. 2 Vs. 1, Chap 25 (2:25:50)

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1..._25min_50s.jpg

 

*"Pixar Short Films Collection - Volume 1" Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM*

 

1. Lifted

 

*"Planet Terror"*

 

1. Chap 23 (1:16:40) http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1..._16min_40s.jpg

 

*"Rise of the Planet of the Apes"* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee18/DemolitionMan3417/RiseoftheplanetoftheapesLRGorillaspushbus1.jpg

2. http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee18/DemolitionMan3417/RiseoftheplanetoftheapescentrechannelGorillaspushbus2.jpg

3. http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee18/DemolitionMan3417/RiseoftheplanetoftheapessurroundchannelsGorillaspushbus3.jpg

4. http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee18/DemolitionMan3417/RiseoftheplanetoftheapesLFE1Gorillaspushbus4.jpg

 

 

*"The Polar Express" HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray*

 

1. All Aboard, Chap 2 (0:05:45) http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ainarrival.jpg

 

*"Poseidon" HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD*

 

1. Wave Hits Ship, Chap 5http:// www.flageborg.no/SVSpatruljen...l/Poseidon.JPG

2. Elevator Shaft, Chap 8http:// img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...8_elevator.jpg

3. Machinery Falls, Chap 11http:// img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...LuckyLarry.jpg

4. Ocean Flood Promenade, Chap 12http:// img.photobucket.com/albums/v2..._prominade.jpg

5. Ballast Tank Door Opening, Chap 15http:// img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...allastdoor.jpg

6. Boiler Room Explosion, Chap 17http:// img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...rexplosion.jpg

7. Ship Rolls Over, Chap 21http:// img.photobucket.com/albums/v2..._shiprolls.jpg

 

*"Predator" CE DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. Jesse's Gun, Chap 12 (0:47:43)

 

*"Predator" 2 blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio*

 

1. http://i52.tinypic.com/s1qfkj.jpg

 

*"Predators" blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio*

 

1. http://i53.tinypic.com/28cqbmd.jpg

 

*"The Prestige" DTS Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM*

 

1. Chap 2 (0:04:55) http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...tige_ch2_0.jpg

2. Chap 8 (0:19:55) http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...tige_ch8_0.jpg

3. Chap 10 (0:44:35) http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ige_ch10_0.jpg

 

*"Priest"* *blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio*

 

1. ​
2. http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/171175/width/350/height/700/flags/LL

 

*"Prometheus"* *DTS-HD Master Audio*

 

1. Chapter 1

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Prometheus_ch1.jpg

2. Chapter 7

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Prometheus_ch7.jpg

3. Chapter 32

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Prometheus_ch32.jpg

4. ending crash sequence - Chapter 33

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Prometheus_ch31_32_33.jpg

5. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/prom1.jpg

6. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/prom2.jpg

 

 

*"The Proposition" (2006) DTS"*

 

1. Chap 22. Chap 10

 

*"Project X"*

 

1. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/x1.jpg

2. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/x2.jpg

3. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/x3.jpg

4. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/x4.jpg

 

*"Pulse" (2006) HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD*

 

1. Chap 1 (0:00:04)

2. Chap 15 (1:10:47)

3. Chap 15 (1:11:03)

4. Chap 15 (1:11:58) 15-20 Hz PLAY @ OWN RISK! http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...e_ch15_1-1.jpg

5. Chap 15 (1:15:09)

6. Chap 15 (1:17:06)

7. Chap 16 (1:27:46)

 

*Q*

 

*"Quigley Down Under" DTS*

 

1. Chap ?

 

*"Quarantine"* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. chap5 (0:24:45) shooting miss esp

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/quarantinechap502445shootingmissesp.jpg

 

*R*

 

*"Rambo" Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 5.1&7.1*

 

1. Chap 6 (0:27:47)2. Chap 12 (1:05:51)3. Chap 13 (1:08:26)4. Chap 14 (1:11:37)

 

*"Ratatouille" Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM*

 

1. Chap 3 (0:06:44) http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s44/croseiv/Rat

2. http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s...Ratabetter.jpg

2. Chap 4 (0:09:50http:// i149.photobucket.com/albums/s...v/Gunshots.jpg

3. Chap 4 (0:11:00) http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s...ngcollapse.jpg

4. Chap 5 (0:13:00 - 0:13:36)

5. Chap 8 (0:21:12 - 0:23:04)

6. Chap 20 (1:10:24 - 1:10:51)

 

*"The Reaping" HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD*

 

1. Chap 1 (0:01:32) 10Hz

 

*"Red Tails"* *Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/redtails1.jpg

2. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/redtails2.jpg

3. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/redtails3.jpg

 

*"Real Steel" DVD Dolby Digital Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/realsteel1.jpg

2. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/realsteel2.jpg

3. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/realsteel3.jpg

 

*"The Return Of The Living Dead" (1985)*

 

1. Chap 15 (1:28:28)

 

*"Resident Evil"* *DTS-HD:MA*

 

1. http://i51.tinypic.com/25rpdlf.jpg

 

*"Resident Evil: Apocalypse" DTS Superbit Blu-ray TrueHD*

 

1.T-Bone Car Wreck, Chap 1 (0:05:21) 15Hz

2. Rocket Launcher, Chap 10 (0:38:05)

3. Five Kilotons, Chap 24 (1:17:37)

4. http://i52.tinypic.com/14xcos9.jpg

 

*"Resident Evil: Afterlife DTS-HD:MA*

 

Alice battles security forces:

1. [URL='http://i53.tinypic.com/4toah2.jpg%5B/IMG']http://i53.tinypic.com/4toah2.jpg[/IMG[/URL] ]

Alice shockwaves security forces:

2. [IMG] [URL='http://i52.tinypic.com/2wpjbc3.jpg%5B/IMG']http://i52.tinypic.com/2wpjbc3.jpg[/IMG[/URL] ]

The Alices assault Umbrella's central room

3. [IMG] [URL='http://i55.tinypic.com/23sacsy.jpg%5B/IMG']http://i55.tinypic.com/23sacsy.jpg[/IMG[/URL] ]

Wesker escapes:

4. [IMG] [URL='http://i52.tinypic.com/npnos3.jpg%5B/IMG']http://i52.tinypic.com/npnos3.jpg[/IMG[/URL] ]

Wesker battles Chris and Claire

5. [IMG] [URL='http://i52.tinypic.com/npnos3.jpg%5B/IMG']http://i52.tinypic.com/npnos3.jpg[/IMG[/URL] ]

6. [URL='http://i56.tinypic.com/zxsnb.jpg']http://i56.tinypic.com/zxsnb.jpg[/URL] 

[B]"Rescue Dawn"Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA[/B]

1. Chap 3 (0:11:00)

2. Chap 6 (0:22:28 - 0:23:01)

3. Chap 7 (0:25:11 - 0:25:20)

[B]"The River Wild" DTS[/B]

1. The Rapids, Chap 13
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall_too/Riverwild_ch13_LFE.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...d_ch13_LFE.jpg[/URL] 

[B]"The Rock" Blu-ray 7.1 16 Bit LPCM[/B]

1. Chap 2 (0:01:10 - 0:01:15)

2. Chap 2 (0:01:46)

3. Chap 11 (0:48:35 - 0:48:45)

4. Chap 21 (1:25:36)

5. Chap 29 (1:58:26)

6. Chap 30 (2:00:18)

7. Chap 30 (2:05:45 - 2:05:55)

[B]"Ronin" Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA[/B]

1. RPG Launch, Chap 13 (0:44:31)

[B]"Running Scared" DTS-ES[/B]

1. Shootout in the Hotel Room, Chap 1
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/RunningScared_ch1_LFE.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ed_ch1_LFE.jpg[/URL] 

2. Entering the Strip Club, Chap 9
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/RunningScared_ch9_LFE.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ed_ch9_LFE.jpg[/URL] 

3. Hockey Arena, Chap 17
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/RunningScared_ch17_LFE.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...d_ch17_LFE.jpg[/URL] 

4. Garage Explosion, Chap 19
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/RunningScared_ch19_LFE.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...d_ch19_LFE.jpg[/URL] 

[B]"Rush In Rio"[/B]

1. Obaterista, Chap ? (1:13:00)
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall%20SPL/obaterista.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...obaterista.jpg[/URL] 

[B]S[/B]

[B]"Saving Private Ryan" DTS[/B]

1. Chap 2 (10:25-12:30)

2. tanks approach in end battle

[CENTER][MEDIA="flickr"]6406286195[/MEDIA][/CENTER] 

[B]"Saw III" URE Blu-ray DTS-HD:HRA[/B]

1. Chap 1 (0:09:46)
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall%20SPL/SawIII_ch1_0.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...wIII_ch1_0.jpg[/URL] 

2. Chap 4 (0:17:16)
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall%20SPL/SawIII_ch4_0.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...wIII_ch4_0.jpg[/URL] 

3. Chap 7 (0:29:27)
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall%20SPL/SawIII_ch7_0.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...wIII_ch7_0.jpg[/URL] 

4. Chap 14 (0:58:46)
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall%20SPL/SawIII_ch14_0.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...III_ch14_0.jpg[/URL]

 

[B]"Scott pilgrim vs the World"[/B]

 

1. [CENTER][MEDIA="imgur"]iGZfc']http://imgur.com/iGZfc[/URL][/MEDIA][/CENTER]

2. [CENTER][MEDIA="imgur"]8W3rs']http://imgur.com/8W3rs[/URL][/MEDIA][/CENTER]

3. [CENTER][MEDIA="imgur"]lsCQz']http://imgur.com/lsCQz[/URL][/MEDIA][/CENTER]

4. [CENTER][MEDIA="imgur"]LJaiV']http://imgur.com/LJaiV[/URL][/MEDIA][/CENTER]

5. [CENTER][MEDIA="imgur"]JTSiG']http://imgur.com/JTSiG[/URL][/MEDIA][/CENTER]

6. [CENTER][MEDIA="imgur"]UoGkG']http://imgur.com/UoGkG[/URL][/MEDIA][/CENTER]

7. [CENTER][MEDIA="imgur"]5iUAb']http://imgur.com/5iUAb[/URL][/MEDIA][/CENTER]

8. [CENTER][MEDIA="imgur"]M8WXO']http://imgur.com/M8WXO[/URL][/MEDIA][/CENTER]

9. [CENTER][MEDIA="imgur"]dpsQF']http://imgur.com/dpsQF[/URL][/MEDIA][/CENTER]

10. [CENTER][MEDIA="imgur"]73lLt']http://imgur.com/73lLt[/URL][/MEDIA][/CENTER]

 

[B]"Seraphim Falls"[/B]

1. Chap 1 (0:02:42) 10-20Hz

2. Chap 12 (0:38:43) Strong 10Hz

3. Chap 12 (0:42:45) Strong 34Hz

4. Chap 18 (0:58:00) 20Hz

5. Chap 20 (1:05:44) 20Hz

6. Chap 22 (1:14:11) Strong 32Hz

7. Chap 24 (1:16:35) Strong 24Hz

8. Chap 26 (1:31:53) 18-40Hz

[B]"Serenity" HD-DVD DD+[/B]

1. Universal Logo and Ship Flyby, Chap 1
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall_too/Serenity_openingscene_LFE.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...gscene_LFE.jpg[/URL] 

2. Chap 3 (0:10:05)
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall_too/Serenity_ch3_LFE.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ty_ch3_LFE.jpg[/URL] 
[URL='http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/jamesk88/serenity.jpg']http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...8/serenity.jpg[/URL]

3. Chapter 15 (1:21:40) space battle sequence

[URL='http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Serenity_ch15_1h21m40s.jpg']http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Serenity_ch15_1h21m40s.jpg[/URL]

4. [URL='http://cdn.avsforum.com/3/39/39f1c58a_vbattach194295.jpeg']http://cdn.avsforum.com/3/39/39f1c58a_vbattach194295.jpeg[/URL]

5. [URL='http://cdn.avsforum.com/2/23/23daa88f_vbattach194296.jpeg']http://cdn.avsforum.com/2/23/23daa88f_vbattach194296.jpeg[/URL]

6. [URL='http://cdn.avsforum.com/8/81/8104bbf4_vbattach194297.jpeg']http://cdn.avsforum.com/8/81/8104bbf4_vbattach194297.jpeg[/URL]

 

[B]"Severance"[/B]

1. Magic Mushrooms, Chap 2
 [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/severancechap2magicmushrooms.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...cmushrooms.jpg[/URL] 

2. Great Managements Skills, Chap 5
[URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/severancechap5creatmanagementskills.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...mentskills.jpg[/URL] 

3. The Cellar, Chap 11
[URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/severancechap11thecellar.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...1thecellar.jpg[/URL] 

4. The Real Lodge, Chap 13
[URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/severancechap13thereallodge.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...ereallodge.jpg[/URL] 

5. The Showdown, Chap 15
[URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/severancechap15theshowdown.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...heshowdown.jpg[/URL]

 

[B]Sherlock Holmes: Game of shadows[/B] [B]Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA[/B]

 

1. Forest scene

[URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/sherlock2forestscene_zpse3cab519.png']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/sherlock2forestscene_zpse3cab519.png[/URL] 

[B]"Shoot 'Em Up" DTS Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1[/B]

1. Chap 1 (0:01:02)

2. Chap 1 (0:02:03)

3. Chap 3 (0:11:23)

4. Chap 4 (0:12:56)
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=98082&d=1199330252']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...2&d=1199330252[/URL] 

5. Chap 4 (0:13:36)

6. Chap 5 (0:15:10)

7. Chap 5 (0:22:28)

8. Chap 6 (0:25:34)
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=98083&d=1199330252']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...3&d=1199330252[/URL] 

9. Chap 6 (0:25:57)

10. Chap 7 (0:28:41)

11. Chap 8 (0:32:42)

12. Chap 9 (0:37:14)

13. Chap 9 (0:41:18)

14. Chap 10 (0:45:51)

15. Chap 11 (0:55:15)

16. Chap 12 (0:58:59)

17. Chap 13 (1:07:27)

18. Chap 14 (1:13:23)

19. Chap 14 (1:15:25)

20. Chap 14 (1:16:32)

21. Chap 15 (1:18:56)


[B]"Shooter" HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray[/B]

1. Chap 1 (0:04:08) 32Hz
[URL='http://www.flageborg.no/SVSpatruljen/Waterfall/Shooter.JPG']http://www.flageborg.no/SVSpatruljen...ll/Shooter.JPG[/URL] 

2. Chap 1 (0:04:10)

3. Chap 1 (0:04:21) 22Hz

4. Chap 4 (0:27:53) 32-40Hz
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/Shooter_ch04_027.53.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...h04_027.53.jpg[/URL] 

5. Chap 10 (1:18:23) 12 & 36Hz

6. Chap 12 (1:20:36)

7. Napalm, Chap 14 (1:33:00) 15Hz
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/Shooter_ch14_133.00.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...h14_133.00.jpg[/URL] 

8. Chap 16 (1:43:53) 10Hz

9. Senator's Car Explosion, Chap 18 (1:57:47)
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/Shooter_ch18_157.47.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...h18_157.47.jpg[/URL] 

10. House Explodes, Chap 18 (1:59:28)

[B]"Silent Hill" Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM[/B]

1. Night Scares, Chap 1
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall%20SPL/SilentHill_ch1_nightscares.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ightscares.jpg[/URL] 

2. Chap 8
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall%20SPL/SilentHill_ch8_infrasonics.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...nfrasonics.jpg[/URL] 

3. Chap 11
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall%20SPL/SilentHill_ch11_infrasonics.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...nfrasonics.jpg[/URL] 

4. Chap 12
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall%20SPL/SilentHill_ch12_infrasonics.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...nfrasonics.jpg[/URL] 

5. Elevator Shaft, Chap 20
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall%20SPL/SilentHill_ch20_elevatorshaft.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...vatorshaft.jpg[/URL] 

6. Chap 22
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall%20SPL/SilentHill_ch22_infrasonics.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...nfrasonics.jpg[/URL] 

[B]"The Simpson's Movie" Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA[/B]

1. Chap 2 (0:03:03)
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=98043&d=1199304575']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...3&d=1199304575[/URL] 

2. Chap 4 (0:09:29)

3. Chap 9 (0:24:07)
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=98045&d=1199304575']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...5&d=1199304575[/URL] 

4. Chap 10 (0:26:59)
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=98046&d=1199304597']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...6&d=1199304597[/URL] 

5. Chap 12 (0:37:28)
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=98047&d=1199304597']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...7&d=1199304597[/URL] 

6. Chap 14 (0:46:00)
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=98048&d=1199304711']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...8&d=1199304711[/URL] 

7. Chap 15 (0:48:05)

8. Chap 15 (0:48:10)

9. Chap 15 (0:48:26)
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=98049&d=1199304711']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...9&d=1199304711[/URL] 

10. Chap 19 (1:03:07)
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=98050&d=1199304711']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...0&d=1199304711[/URL] 

11. Chap 19 (1:03:33)

12. Chap 22 (1:13:27)
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=98050&d=1199304711']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...0&d=1199304711[/URL] 

[B]"Sin City"[/B]

 

[B]"Sinister"[/B] [B]Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA[/B]

 

1. [URL='http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/171174/width/350/height/700/flags/LL']http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/171174/width/350/height/700/flags/LL[/URL] 

[B]"Sky Captain and The World Of Tomorrow" DD-EX HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray[/B]

1. Chap ? (0:10:35)

2. Chap 12
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall%20SPL/SkyCapt_ch12_underwater.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...underwater.jpg[/URL]

3. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain_zpscc82e568.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain_zpscc82e568.jpg[/URL]

4. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain2_zpsd7071c51.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain2_zpsd7071c51.jpg[/URL]

5. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain3_zpsb0893431.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain3_zpsb0893431.jpg[/URL]

6. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain5_zpscad6c2f5.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain5_zpscad6c2f5.jpg[/URL]

7. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain6_zps8b86ad95.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain6_zps8b86ad95.jpg[/URL]

8. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain7_zpsfc4f8957.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain7_zpsfc4f8957.jpg[/URL]

9. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain8_zps842a5b55.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain8_zps842a5b55.jpg[/URL]

10. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain9_zps01d64f82.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain9_zps01d64f82.jpg[/URL]

11. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain10_zpsdc6773c4.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain10_zpsdc6773c4.jpg[/URL]

12. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain11_zpsa7569f69.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain11_zpsa7569f69.jpg[/URL]

13. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain12_zpsa476391e.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain12_zpsa476391e.jpg[/URL]

14. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain6_zps88926336.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain6_zps88926336.jpg[/URL]

 

[B]"Skyfall"[/B] [B]DTS-HD:MA Blu-ray[/B]

 

1. Chapter 22 - Train crash

[URL='http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/JamesBond_Skyfall_ch22.jpg']http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/JamesBond_Skyfall_ch22.jpg[/URL]

2. Chapter 28 - Helicopter attack

[URL='http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/JamesBond_Skyfall_ch28.jpg']http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/JamesBond_Skyfall_ch28.jpg[/URL]

3. [URL='http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/171173/width/350/height/700/flags/LL']http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/171173/width/350/height/700/flags/LL[/URL]

 

[B]"Slumdog millionaire" DTS-ES 6.1[/B]

 

1. heli over pass toilet chap3

[URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/slumdoghelioverflighttoiletchap3.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/slumdoghelioverflighttoiletchap3.jpg[/URL]

2. golt and matres chap9

[URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/slumdoggoltandmatreschap9.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/slumdoggoltandmatreschap9.jpg[/URL]

3. god is great chap16

[URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/slumdoggodisgreatchap16.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/slumdoggodisgreatchap16.jpg[/URL]

[B]"Smokin' Aces" HD-DVD DD+[/B]

1. Chap 11 (1:01:34) 20-25Hz

2. Chap 13 (1:11:52 - 1:12:06)

3. Chap 14 (1:15:20) 20Hz
[URL='http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/jamesk88/smokingaces1.jpg']http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...okingaces1.jpg[/URL] 

4. Chap 14 (1:16:27) 20Hz
[URL='http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/jamesk88/smokingaces2.jpg']http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...okingaces2.jpg[/URL] 

5. Chap 15 (1:20:20) 25Hz

[B]"Snakes On A Plane" DTS-ES[/B]

1. Chap ?, Claire and Flynn Pull Up Plane Before Hitting The Water
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall%20SPL/SnakesonaPlane_pullup.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ane_pullup.jpg[/URL] 

2. Chap ?, Clarence Takes Flynn's Gun
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall%20SPL/SnakesonaPlane_clarence.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...e_clarence.jpg[/URL] 

3. Chap ?, Flynn Shoots Out Window and the Resulting Pressurization
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall%20SPL/SnakesonaPlane_pressurize.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...pressurize.jpg[/URL] 

[B]"Soldier"[/B]

1. Dumping the Trash, Chap 6, (0:19:25)

2. Windstorm, Chap 6 (0:19:25)

3. Planet Killer, Chap 28 (1:29:54)

[B]"A Sound of Thunder"[/B]

1. 5 Minutes Off, Chap 10

[B]"Speed Racer" Blu-ray[/B]

1. Chap 1 (0:02:15)

2. Chap 2 (0:05:00)

3. Chap 2 (0:06:44)

4. Chap 2 (0:07:34)

5. Chap 2 (0:08:05)

6. Chap 2 (0:08:21)

7. Chap 3 (0:11:13)

8. Chap 3 (0:14:44)

9. Chap 4 (0:15:49)

10. Chap 5 (0:19:02)

11. Chap 8 (0:34:00)

12. Chap 11 (0:48:22)

13. Chap 12 (0:49:02)

14. Chap 12 (0:49:43)

15. Chap 16 (1:09:02)

16. Chap 16 (1:09:32)

17. Chap 17 (1:10:39)

18. Chap 17 (1:10:45)

19. Chap 17 (1:11:32)

20. Chap 17 (1:12:00)

21. Chap 19 (1:19:36)

22. Chap 19 (1:21:13)

23. Chap 22 (1:32:13)

24. Chap 25 (1:48:04)

25. Chap 26 (1:52:20) Till the End of the Movie

 

[B]"Spider-Man blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD"[/B]

 

1. [URL='http://i51.tinypic.com/2ik4pyv.jpg']http://i51.tinypic.com/2ik4pyv.jpg[/URL] 

[B]"Spider-Man 2" DTS Superbit Blu-ray TrueHD[/B]

1. Tridium, Chap 16 5Hz
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/Spiderman2_ch16_35-28.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ch16_35-28.jpg[/URL]

2. [URL='http://i51.tinypic.com/2881e0y.jpg']http://i51.tinypic.com/2881e0y.jpg[/URL] 

[B]"Spider-Man 3" Blu-ray TrueHD[/B]

1. SandMan in the Particle Machine, Chap 9 (0:23:17)
[URL='http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2374/2059010089_100d821f59_o.jpg']http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2374/...0d821f59_o.jpg[/URL] 

2. Chap ? (1:56:27)

3. Chap ? (2:02:04)

4. Chap ? (2:05:51)

[B]"The Spiderwick Chronicles" SE Blu-ray TrueHD[/B]

1. Wax Seal, Chap 1 (0:01:59 – 0:02:03)

2. Field Guide Opening, Chap 4 (0:16:19 – 0:16:22)

3. Toadstool Ring, Chap 5 (0:21:22)

4. Mulgarath, Chap 6 (0:30:50 – 0:31:05)

5. Toadstool Ring, Chap 6 (0:35:21 & 0:36:28)

6. Mole Troll, Chap 7 (0:44:27 – 0:44:31)

7. Griffin, Chap 9 (1:01:18 – 1:01:29)

8. Griffin, Chap 10 (1:09:07)

9. Toadstool Ring, Chap 11 (1:10:31)

10. Piano throw scene (1:14:55)

[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/spiderwick1.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/spiderwick1.jpg[/URL] 

11. Exploding Stove, Chap 11 (1:15:30)

[B]"Spy Game" DTS HD-DVD DD+[/B]

1. Chopper Crash, Chap 4 (0:25:54)

2. Explosion, Chap 17 (1:33.33)

[B]"Stardust"[/B]

1.

2.

3.

[B]"Stargate" UE EE DTS DD-EX Blu-ray DTS-HD:HRA[/B]

1. Space Travel, Chap 11 (0:30:10)

 

[B]"Star Trek (2009) blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD 5.1"[/B]

 

1. [URL='http://i55.tinypic.com/zlosr9.jpg']http://i55.tinypic.com/zlosr9.jpg[/URL]

 

[B]"Star Wars: Episode I: The Phantom Menace" DD-EX THX"[/B]

1. THX Intro

2. Ambush, Chap 3 (0:05:12)

3. Pod Race - Tunnel Exit, Chap 20 (1:01:40)

4. Chap ? (1:03:35) 26Hz
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall%20SPL/TPM_podrace_thump_01.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...e_thump_01.jpg[/URL] 


[B]"Star Wars: Episode II: Attack of the Clones" DD-EX THX[/B]

1. Chap 1 (0:02:02)
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall_too/StarWars_ATOC_Flyover_explosion_LFE.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...losion_LFE.jpg[/URL] 
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/ATOC_ch3_flybyexplosion_LFE.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...losion_LFE.jpg[/URL] 

2. Chap 1 (0:02:12)

3. Chap 1 (0:02:30)

4. Chap 1 (0:02:39) 20 - 30Hz

5. Chap 1 (0:02:53) 20 - 30Hz

6. Chap 1 (0:03:06)

7. Chap 3

[B]"Star Wars: Episode III: Revenge of the Sith" DD-EX THX[/B]

1. Chap 3
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/StarWars_Sith_ch3_LFE.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...th_ch3_LFE.jpg[/URL] 

2. Chap 7
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/StarWars_Sith_ch7_LFE_grevousship.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...revousship.jpg[/URL] 

3. Chap 39
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/StarWars_Sith_ch39_LFE_yodaforce.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2..._yodaforce.jpg[/URL] 

4. Chap 40
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/StarWars_Sith_ch40_LFE.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...h_ch40_LFE.jpg[/URL] 

5. Chap 46 (2:05:12)
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/StarWars_Revenge0ftheSith_ch46_2.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ith_ch46_2.jpg[/URL] 
[URL='http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/6639/rotslfech465oi.jpg']http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/6...lfech465oi.jpg[/URL]

 

[B]"Star wars: the clone wars"[/B] [B]Dolby TrueHD[/B]

 

1. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap43dookuvsanakin.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap43dookuvsanakin.jpg[/URL]

2. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap4battlepositions.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap4battlepositions.jpg[/URL]

3. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap31dwarfspiderdroidexplosion.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap31dwarfspiderdroidexplosion.jpg[/URL]

4. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap28maybeintothejungle.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap28maybeintothejungle.jpg[/URL]

5. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap26thatsoundedbad.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap26thatsoundedbad.jpg[/URL]

6. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap25masterwewegottrouble.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap25masterwewegottrouble.jpg[/URL]

7. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap20republicattackgunshipsfly-by.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap20republicattackgunshipsfly-by.jpg[/URL]

8. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap20preparetoattack.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap20preparetoattack.jpg[/URL]

9. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap20itoldyoutostayclosetome.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap20itoldyoutostayclosetome.jpg[/URL]

10. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap19jabbaspalacedoorshutdown.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap19jabbaspalacedoorshutdown.jpg[/URL]

11. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap18republicattackcruiser.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap18republicattackcruiser.jpg[/URL]

12. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap14shieldgeneratorexplosion.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap14shieldgeneratorexplosion.jpg[/URL]

13. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap14isaidwait.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap14isaidwait.jpg[/URL]

14. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap10ivegotaplan.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap10ivegotaplan.jpg[/URL]

15. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap32thatshelpful.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap32thatshelpful.jpg[/URL]

16. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap27Asajjventressusesforcetoclone.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/chap27Asajjventressusesforcetoclone.jpg[/URL]

[B]"Stealth"[/B]

1.

2.

3.

[B]"Sunshine"[/B]

1. Our Sun Is Dying, Chap 1

2. Four Present Irreversible Damage, Chap 1

3. Detonation Beyond All Imagination, Chap 8-9

4. [URL='http://i55.tinypic.com/ege4qr.jpg']http://i55.tinypic.com/ege4qr.jpg[/URL]

 

[B]"Super 8"[/B] [B]Blu-ray TrueHD[/B]

 

1. chapter 3 train crash

[URL='http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Super_8_ch3.jpg']http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Super_8_ch3.jpg[/URL]

2. chapter 3 - train wrecking

chapter 14 - bus attack

chapter 15 - house attack

[URL='http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Super8_ch3_14_15.jpg']http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Super8_ch3_14_15.jpg[/URL] 

[B]"Superman Returns" HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD LPCM[/B]

1. Planet Explodes, Chap 1
[URL='http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j207/tehbigshow/SRch1explosion.gif']http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...1explosion.gif[/URL] 

2. Chap 3
[URL='http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j207/tehbigshow/SRch3cometflyby.gif']http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...cometflyby.gif[/URL] 

3. Model Train Set Quake, Chap 9
[URL='http://www.flageborg.no/SVSpatruljen/Waterfall/SupermanReturns.JPG']http://www.flageborg.no/SVSpatruljen...manReturns.JPG[/URL] 
[URL='http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j207/tehbigshow/SRch9thatwasntyou.gif']http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...atwasntyou.gif[/URL] 
[URL='http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j207/tehbigshow/SRch9powerfailure.gif']http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...werfailure.gif[/URL] 
[URL='http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j207/tehbigshow/SRch10trainsetdestruction.gif']http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...estruction.gif[/URL] 

4. Faint Pop of a Sonic Boom, Chap, 10
[URL='http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j207/tehbigshow/SRch10shespullingaway.gif']http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...ullingaway.gif[/URL] 

5. 777/Shuttle Problems, Chap 11
[URL='http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j207/tehbigshow/SRch11unknownbogey.gif']http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...knownbogey.gif[/URL] 
[URL='http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j207/tehbigshow/SRch11flybyandzeroG.gif']http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...byandzeroG.gif[/URL] 
[URL='http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j207/tehbigshow/SRch11flybyandoutofcontrolspin.gif']http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...ontrolspin.gif[/URL] 
[URL='http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j207/tehbigshow/SRch11wingbreakslastchance.gif']http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...lastchance.gif[/URL] 
[URL='http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j207/tehbigshow/SRch11supermancatchesplane.gif']http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...tchesplane.gif[/URL] 

[B]"Super Speedway: Mach II" SE DTS THX[/B]

1. Burnin', Title

2. F1 Closeup, Chap 7 (0:12:45)

3. Bump At Speed, Chap 10 (0:16:56)

[B]T[/B]

 

 

[B]"Tangled"[/B]

 

(00:45:10)

[CENTER][MEDIA="imgur"]IYhmd']http://imgur.com/IYhmd[/URL][/MEDIA][/CENTER]

(00:47:30)

[CENTER][MEDIA="imgur"]ZBWQ2']http://imgur.com/ZBWQ2[/URL][/MEDIA][/CENTER]

(00:48:00)

[CENTER][MEDIA="imgur"]rHTZK']http://imgur.com/rHTZK[/URL][/MEDIA][/CENTER]

(01:16:42)

[CENTER][MEDIA="imgur"]AVrUk']http://imgur.com/AVrUk[/URL][/MEDIA][/CENTER]

[B]"Take the Lead"[/B]

1. Chap 6
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall%20SPL/TaketheLead_ch6_checkthisout.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...eckthisout.jpg[/URL] 

[B]"Tears of of the Sun" Blu-ray 16 Bit LPCM[/B]

1. Chap 22
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/TearsoftheSun_ch22_1-30-50.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...22_1-30-50.jpg[/URL] 

[B]"Tenacious D: The Pick of Destiny"[/B]

1. Chap 1 (0:00:35)
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/TenaciousD_ch1_0.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ousD_ch1_0.jpg[/URL] 

2. Chap 13 (1:22:42)
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/TenaciousD_ch13_1-1.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...D_ch13_1-1.jpg[/URL] 

[B]"Terminator 2: Judgement Day" EE UE DTS DD-EX THX HD-DVD DTS-HD:MA Blu-ray[/B]

1. First Footstep, Chap 2 (0:01:40)

2. [URL='http://i56.tinypic.com/23gxqts.jpg']http://i56.tinypic.com/23gxqts.jpg[/URL] 

[B]"Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines" HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray[/B]

1. The Terminator Arrives, Chap 5 (0:11:40 - 0:12:10)
[URL='http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2359/2232191887_a84909354b_o.jpg']http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2359/...4909354b_o.jpg[/URL]

2. [URL='http://i53.tinypic.com/mkas6u.jpg']http://i53.tinypic.com/mkas6u.jpg[/URL]

 

[B]"Terminator: Salvation blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio"[/B]

 

1. [URL='http://i56.tinypic.com/k9aloo.jpg']http://i56.tinypic.com/k9aloo.jpg[/URL]

 

[B]"The Thin Red Line - DVD, Dolby Digital"[/B]

 

1. (0:42:00)

[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/trl1.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/trl1.jpg[/URL]

2. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/trl2.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/trl2.jpg[/URL]

3. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/trl3.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/trl3.jpg[/URL]

[B]"Thirteenth Warrior"[/B]

1. Opening Storm, Chap 1 (0:0:30)

2. Ambushed, Chap 7 (0:38:27)

 

[B]"Thor" (Blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1)[/B]

 

1. [URL='http://i51.tinypic.com/4v45qe.jpg']http://i51.tinypic.com/4v45qe.jpg[/URL]

2. chapter 12

[URL='http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Thor_ch12_II.jpg']http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Thor_ch12_II.jpg[/URL]

2. [URL='http://i56.tinypic.com/206zd6p.jpg']http://i56.tinypic.com/206zd6p.jpg[/URL] (hammering the bridge)

[B]"Titan AE" DTS THX[/B]

1. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan1.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan1.jpg[/URL] 

2. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan2.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...lls/titan2.jpg[/URL] 

3. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan3.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan3.jpg[/URL] 

4. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan4.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan4.jpg[/URL] 

5. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan5.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan5.jpg[/URL] 

6. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan6.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan6.jpg[/URL]

7. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan7.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan7.jpg[/URL]

8. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan8.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan8.jpg[/URL]

9. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan9.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan9.jpg[/URL]

10. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan10.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan10.jpg[/URL]

11. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan11.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan11.jpg[/URL]

12. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan12.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan12.jpg[/URL]

13. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan13.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan13.jpg[/URL]

14. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan14.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/titan14.jpg[/URL]

15. [URL='http://i54.tinypic.com/28rma14.jpg']http://i54.tinypic.com/28rma14.jpg[/URL] dts track

16. [URL='http://i53.tinypic.com/2gwgc2f.jpg']http://i53.tinypic.com/2gwgc2f.jpg[/URL]   dolby digital track

 

[B]"Titanic" SE DTS DD-EX THX[/B]

1. THX Intro

2. We Can’t Leave Him, Chap 22 (2:21:50)

3. More WaterFalls For Titanic

 

[B]"Total Recall"(2012)[/B] [B]DTS-HD Master Audio[/B]

 

1. chapter 14

[URL='http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Total_Recall_ch14.jpg']http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Total_Recall_ch14.jpg[/URL]

2. Helicopter Start Up Sequence chapter 14

[URL='http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Total_Recall_ch14_II.jpg']http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Total_Recall_ch14_II.jpg[/URL] 

[B]"Toy Story 2" SE DTS DD-EX THX[/B]

1. Door Knock, (Monsters Inc. trailer)

2. Dog Growling, (Monsters Inc. trailer)

3. Opening Logo, Chap 1 (0:00:55)
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall_too/ToyStory2_LFE.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...Story2_LFE.jpg[/URL] 
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall_too/ToyStory2_DD_LFE.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ry2_DD_LFE.jpg[/URL] 
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall_too/ToyStory2_DTS_LFE.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...y2_DTS_LFE.jpg[/URL] 

4. Aliens Explode, Chap 2 (0:02:30)

5. Game Over, Chap 2 (0:04:21)

[B]"Training Day" HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray[/B]

1. Chap 3 (0:08:40 - 0:09:05)

2. Chap 23 (1:39:14)

3. Chap 23 (1:39:48)

4. Chap 23 (1:39:50)

5. Chap 23 (1:40:02)

6. Chap 23 (1:40:38)

[B]"Traitor" Blu-ray TrueHD[/B]

1. Chap ? (0:00:33)

2. Chap ? (0:01:52)

3. Chap ? (0:26:23)

4. Chap ? (0:42:53)

5. Chap ? (0:48:38)

6. Chap ? (1:20:30)

7. Chap ? (1:43:50)

[B]"Transformers" SE HD-DVD SE DD+ Blu-ray SE TrueHD[/B]

1. Chap 2 (0:02:04)
[URL='http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2282/1648094495_9131ed351e_o.jpg']http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2282/...31ed351e_o.jpg[/URL] 

2. Chap 2 (0:03:51)
[URL='http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2104/1648965886_5936c07f89_o.jpg']http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2104/...36c07f89_o.jpg[/URL] 

3. Chap 2 (0:04:06)
[URL='http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2104/1648965886_5936c07f89_o.jpg']http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2104/...36c07f89_o.jpg[/URL] 

4. Chap 2 (0:04:15)
[URL='http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2104/1648965886_5936c07f89_o.jpg']http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2104/...36c07f89_o.jpg[/URL] 

5. Chap 5 (0:22:25)
[URL='http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2376/1648966068_c4b1367ae4_o.jpg']http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2376/...b1367ae4_o.jpg[/URL] 

6. Chap 6 (0:27:45)
[URL='http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2411/1648095427_09e5e9c4d2_o.jpg']http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2411/...e5e9c4d2_o.jpg[/URL] 

7. Chap 8 (0:38:55)
[URL='http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2409/1648966780_b3a28b2a3d_o.jpg']http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2409/...a28b2a3d_o.jpg[/URL] 

8. Chap 8 (0:39:15)
[URL='http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2119/1648095991_ae24ef6d57_o.jpg']http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2119/...24ef6d57_o.jpg[/URL] 

9. Chap 8 (0:39:50 - 0:40:03)
[URL='http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2073/1648096291_690a811ad5_o.jpg']http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2073/...0a811ad5_o.jpg[/URL] 

10. Chap 8 (0:43:00)
[URL='http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2185/1648967718_94770c7897_o.jpg']http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2185/...770c7897_o.jpg[/URL] 

11. Chap 9 (0:52:40)
[URL='http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2040/1648968114_be92cd17e3_o.jpg']http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2040/...92cd17e3_o.jpg[/URL] 

12. Chap 11 (1:03:10)
[URL='http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2386/1648968372_92d21c002f_o.jpg']http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2386/...d21c002f_o.jpg[/URL] 
[URL='http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a344/Sbwillie/JAZZintroduction.jpg']http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...troduction.jpg[/URL] 

13. Chap 11 (1:03:50)
[URL='http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2208/1648097515_a16f50796d_o.jpg']http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2208/...6f50796d_o.jpg[/URL] 

14. Chap 19 (1:50:39 - 1:50:46)
[URL='http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2154/1648969038_aef6cada67_o.jpg']http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2154/...f6cada67_o.jpg[/URL] 

15. Chap 19 (1:55:50 - 1:56:07)
[URL='http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2245/1648969410_875721aa53_o.jpg']http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2245/...5721aa53_o.jpg[/URL] 

16. Chap 20 (1:57:13)
[URL='http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2038/1648969724_f23d53af88_o.jpg']http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2038/...3d53af88_o.jpg[/URL] 
[URL='http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a344/Sbwillie/MegatronblastsJAZZ15713.jpg']http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...sJAZZ15713.jpg[/URL] 

17. Chap 21 (2:04:40)
[URL='http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2316/1648098883_8b8d462ef7_o.jpg']http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2316/...8d462ef7_o.jpg[/URL] 

18. Chap 22 (2:11:26 - 2:11:46)
[URL='http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2404/1648099211_e5a9ffc1c5_o.jpg']http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2404/...a9ffc1c5_o.jpg[/URL]

 

[B]"Transformers, Transformers Revenge of the Fallen, Transformers Dark of the moon"[/B]

 

1. [CENTER][MEDIA="imgur"]22Fwh.jpg']http://i.imgur.com/22Fwh.jpg[/URL][/MEDIA][/CENTER]

 

[B]"Triangle"[/B] [B]Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA[/B]

 

1. Chapter 11

[URL='http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Triangle_ch11_end.jpg']http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Triangle_ch11_end.jpg[/URL]

 

[B]"TMNT" - DVD, Dolby Digital[/B]

 

1. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/TMNT1.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/TMNT1.jpg[/URL]

2. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/TMNT2.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/TMNT2.jpg[/URL]

3. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/TMNT3.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/TMNT3.jpg[/URL]

4. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/TMNT4.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/TMNT4.jpg[/URL]

5. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/TMNT5.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/TMNT5.jpg[/URL]

6. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/TMNT6.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/TMNT6.jpg[/URL]

7. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/TMNT7.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/TMNT7.jpg[/URL]

 

[B]"Turistas"[/B] [B]DTS[/B]

 

1. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/busrollingdownhill.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/busrollingdownhill.jpg[/URL]

2. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/escapefromcages.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/escapefromcages.jpg[/URL]

3. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/scythetofootandescapecontinues.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/scythetofootandescapecontinues.jpg[/URL]

4. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/divingtothecaves-escapecontinues.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/divingtothecaves-escapecontinues.jpg[/URL]

5. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/divingcontinues.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/divingcontinues.jpg[/URL]

6. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/endfight-1.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/endfight-1.jpg[/URL]

 

[B]"U"[/B]

 

[B]U2: Rattle & Hum" DTS HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray[/B]

1. Song - Bad, Chap 12 (0:50:39)

2. Song - Bad, Chap 12 (0:53:30)

[B]"U-571" CE DTS HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA[/B]

1. Alarm!, Chap 8 (0:40:15)

2. Torpedo Hit, Chap 9 (0:47:48)

3. They All Missed, Chap 9 (0:55:55)
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/U571_ch15_depthcharged2.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...thcharged2.jpg[/URL] 

4. Plane Flyover, Chap 12 (1:06:28)

5. Depth Charge, Chap 15 (1:17:34) 5-40Hz
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/U571_ch15_depthcharged1.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...thcharged1.jpg[/URL] 

6. Depth Charge Part Two, Chap 15 (1:19:35 - 1:20:31)

[B]"Unbreakable" Vista Version DTS-ES DD-EX THX Blu-ray 24 Bit LPCM[/B]

1. Train Ride, Chap 1 (0:08:35) lfe track charts only below

[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/unbreakable1.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/unbreakable1.jpg[/URL]

[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/unbreakable2.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/unbreakable2.jpg[/URL] 

2. Walk in the Rain, Chap 23 (1:22:55)

3. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/unbreakable3.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/unbreakable3.jpg[/URL]

4. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/unbreakable4.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/unbreakable4.jpg[/URL]

5. (1:21:20)

[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/unbreakable5.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/unbreakable5.jpg[/URL]

6. (1:27:24)

[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/unbreakable6.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/unbreakable6.jpg[/URL]

7. (1:29:00)

[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/unbreakable7.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/unbreakable7.jpg[/URL]

8. [URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/unbreakable8.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Oklawolf/Speakers/Waterfalls/unbreakable8.jpg[/URL]

[B]"UnderWorld"[/B]

1.

2.

3.

 

[B]"Underworld Evolution"[/B] [B]Blu-ray TrueHD DTS[/B]

 

1. cave explosion collapse and helo crash

[URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/underworldevolutioncaveexplosioncollapseandhelocrash.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/underworldevolutioncaveexplosioncollapseandhelocrash.jpg[/URL]

 

[B]"Underworld Awakening"[/B] [B]Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA[/B]

 

1. Chapter 14 - elevator falling

[URL='http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Underworld_Awakening_ch14.jpg']http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/Underworld_Awakening_ch14.jpg[/URL]

2. [URL='http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/151441/flags/LL']http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/151441/flags/LL[/URL]

3. [URL='http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/151442/flags/LL']http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/151442/flags/LL[/URL] 

[B]"Unleashed" DTS HD-DVD DD+[/B]

1. Chap 16 16Hz

[B]V[/B]

[B]"V for Vendetta" HD-DVD DD+ TrueHD Blu-ray TrueHD[/B]

1. Blowing up of the Old Bailey, Chap 3 (0:10:40)

2. V's Scream, Chap 15 (1:00:07)

[B]"Vantage Point" Blu-ray TrueHD[/B]

1. Chap 8 (0:37:24)

2. Chap 10 (0:50:03)

3. Chap ?

4. Chap ?

5. Chap ?

6. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/vpvalmis2.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/vpvalmis2.jpg[/URL]

7. [URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/vpvalmis.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/vpvalmis.jpg[/URL] 
[B]"Virus" DTS[/B]

1. Chap ?

[B]W[/B]

[B]"WALL-E" DTS-ES Blu-ray[/B]

1. Chap ? (0:12:40)
[URL='http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/7474/75964007hd1.jpg']http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/7474/75964007hd1.jpg[/URL] 

2. Chap ? (0:55:00)
[URL='http://www.imagebam.com/image/8a73ec21081848']http://www.imagebam.com/image/8a73ec21081848[/URL] 

3. Chap ? (1:23:10)


[B]"Water Horse: Legend of the Deep" Blu-ray TrueHD[/B]

1. Chap 20 (1:02:15 - 1:08:04) 27 Hz

2. Chap 22 (1:15:04 - 1:16:30) 13 Hz

3. Chap 23-25 (1:19:38 - 1:24:40)

4. Chap 25 (1:25:38 - 1:27:33) 11 Hz

5. Chap 26 (1:31:09 - 1:39:23)

6. Chap 28 (1:41:22 - 1:41:28)

[B]"Waterworld" DTS HD-DVD DD+[/B]

1. Later Cousins, Chap 4 (0:38:23)

2. Flare Dropped, Chap 12 (1:51:30)

3. Ship Sinking, Chap 13 (1:56:45)

[B]"War" (2007) Blu-ray 7.1 16 Bit LPCM[/B]

1. Car Engine, Then Club Music, Chap 2 (0:10:30)

2. Boom, Chap 3 (0:13:34)

3. Flash Back, Chap 3 (0:16:44)

4. Another Boom, Chap 13 (1:23:31)

5. Another Flash Back, Chap 14 (1:24:43)

[B]"War Of The Worlds" (2005) DTS[/B]

1. Lightning Strikes, Chap 4 (0:15:23) 5Hz
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/WotW_ch4_lightning_LFE.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...htning_LFE.jpg[/URL]

[URL='http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7034/6701002107_3733cd7fb8_z.jpg']http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7034/6701002107_3733cd7fb8_z.jpg[/URL]

[URL='http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7015/6701002777_ffe9377232_z.jpg']http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7015/6701002777_ffe9377232_z.jpg[/URL] 

2. Pods Emerge, Chap 5 (0:21:44)
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/WotW_ch5_21.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...otW_ch5_21.jpg[/URL] 

3. Ground Implodes, Chap 5 (0:23:35)
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/WotW_ch5_23.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...otW_ch5_23.jpg[/URL] 

4. Chap 5, Tripod Stomps Ground Then Car
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/WotW_ch5_24.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...otW_ch5_24.jpg[/URL] 

5. Heatray, Chap 6 (0:26:22)
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/WotW_ch6_26.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...otW_ch6_26.jpg[/URL] 

6. Chap 7 (0:31:40)
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/WotW_ch7_31.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...otW_ch7_31.jpg[/URL] 

7. Lightning - 747 Crash, Chap 9 (0:39:22)

8. Chap 9 (0:40:35)

9. Chap 13 (0:59:20)

10. Hill battle(1:07:50)

[URL='http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7174/6701003555_1be91e0d4f_z.jpg']http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7174/6701003555_1be91e0d4f_z.jpg[/URL] 

11. Bombs Dropping, Chap 15 (1:10:45)

12. Chap 16 (1:18:10 - 1:18:50)
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfalls/WotW_ch16_1.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...otW_ch16_1.jpg[/URL]

13. [URL='http://i53.tinypic.com/k9f5z7.jpg']http://i53.tinypic.com/k9f5z7.jpg[/URL] 


[B]"We Were Soldiers" DTS DD-EX HD-DVD DD+ Blu-ray DTS-HD:HRA[/B]

1. Chap 14 (1:32:39)
[URL='http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/weezR/Waterfall_too/WeWereSoldierOSTWhatisWar.jpg']http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...TWhatisWar.jpg[/URL] 

2. Chap 14 (1:32:57)

3. Chap 14 (1:33:28)

4. Chap 14 (1:33:36)

 

[B]"Windtalkers"[/B] [B]Dts Dir cut[/B]

 

1. Chap 3

[URL='http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/windtalkersdtsfirstbattlechap3-1.jpg']http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/windtalkersdtsfirstbattlechap3-1.jpg[/URL] 

[B]X[/B]

[B]"The X-Files: I Want To Believe" Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA[/B]

1. Chap ? (1:10:30)

[B]"xXx"[/B]

1.

2.

3.

[B]"X-Men 3: The Last Stand" SE DTS-ES DD-EX Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA[/B]

1. Scott Stops by the Lake, Chap 6
[URL='http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j207/tehbigshow/Xmen3cyclopsatlake.gif']http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...lopsatlake.gif[/URL] 

2. Mobile Prison Break, Chap 8
[URL='http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j207/tehbigshow/Xmen3mobileprisonbreak.gif']http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...risonbreak.gif[/URL] 

3. Out of Control, Chap 10
[URL='http://www.flageborg.no/SVSpatruljen/Waterfall/XMenIII.JPG']http://www.flageborg.no/SVSpatruljen...ll/XMenIII.JPG[/URL] 

4. Magneto Moves Traffic Before the Bridge, Chap 18
[URL='http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j207/tehbigshow/Xmen3rumbleonbridge.gif']http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...leonbridge.gif[/URL] 
[URL='http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j207/tehbigshow/Xmen3bridgebreaksoff.gif']http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...ebreaksoff.gif[/URL] 
[URL='http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j207/tehbigshow/Xmen3bridgedrop.gif']http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...bridgedrop.gif[/URL] 

5. wolverine vs fenix chap??
[URL='http://www.flageborg.no/SVSpatruljen/Waterfall/XMenIII_II.JPG']http://www.flageborg.no/SVSpatruljen...XMenIII_II.JPG[/URL]

 

 

[B]"X-Men: First Class" (Blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1)[/B]

 

1. [URL='http://i56.tinypic.com/1zxp2zs.jpg']http://i56.tinypic.com/1zxp2zs.jpg[/URL]

2. [URL='http://i51.tinypic.com/2e2dxd0.jpg']http://i51.tinypic.com/2e2dxd0.jpg[/URL] "end scene where that coin drops"


[B]Y[/B]



[B]Z[/B]

[B]"Zathura"[/B]

1. Chap ?


[B]How to make frequency charts?[/B]


First download spectrum lab from here.
[URL='http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/spectra1.html']http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/spectra1.html[/URL] 


...and here is how you set most things in that program.

[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=111211&d=1211638401']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...1&d=1211638401[/URL] 
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=111212&d=1211638401']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...2&d=1211638401[/URL] 
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=111213&d=1211638443']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...3&d=1211638443[/URL] 
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=111214&d=1211638443']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...4&d=1211638443[/URL] 
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=111217&d=1211638510']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...7&d=1211638510[/URL] 
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=111218&d=1211638510']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...8&d=1211638510[/URL] 
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=111219&d=1211638538']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...9&d=1211638538[/URL] 
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=111220&d=1211638538']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...0&d=1211638538[/URL] 
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=111226&d=1211638715']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...6&d=1211638715[/URL] 
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=111227&d=1211638715']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...7&d=1211638715[/URL] 
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=111228&d=1211638715']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...8&d=1211638715[/URL] 
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=111229&d=1211638727']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...9&d=1211638727[/URL] 
[URL='http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=111230&d=1211638727']http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...0&d=1211638727[/URL] 


Enjoy...

 

 

...and good ole thread is here.[IMG]http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/smilies/smile.gif

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=755493


----------



## lfe man


*Blu-ray, Dvd, different language, bass comparisons*

 

*X-men First Class*

 

1. http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/russianflyover.png

2. http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/dvdddbeachscene.png

3. http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/bluraydtshdmabeachscene.png

 

*We Were Soldiers*

 

1. blu-ray

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/WeWereSoldiers_BD_ch9_100.jpg

2. dvd

http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/WeWereSoldiers_DVD_ch9_100.jpg

 

*Master and Commander*: *The far side of the world*

 

1. http://gickr.com/results4/anim_b6f68f4e-6fcb-6f14-85aa-344d630723dc.gif

2. french vs english track  http://gickr.com/results4/anim_ff66d50a-ca65-2574-a554-b6bace74a224.gif

3. spain  http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/171183/width/350/height/700/flags/LL vs english dts hd-ma track http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/171182/width/350/height/700/flags/LL

 

*Saving private ryan*

 

1. blu-ray 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6406286195
​
2. dvd 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6406300991
​
 

*Knowing*

 

1. blu-ray http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/knowingblu-ray-dvdsunflarecomparison_zpsf6de6c2a.png

2. dvd http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/knowingdvd-bluraysunflarescene_zpsb39ff308.png


----------



## lfe man


Frequency sweeps on movies.

 

www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11452#post_23868561


----------



## lfe man

Reserved.


----------



## Kevin12586

Woo hoo, thanks lfe man










If you haven't done so already, PM one of the mods to close the previous thread and sticky this one


Good luck!


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin12586* /forum/post/20405818
> 
> 
> Woo hoo, thanks lfe man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't done so already, PM one of the mods to close the previous thread and sticky this one
> 
> 
> Good luck!



No hurry whit that, there is lots of stuff that needs to move here first.


----------



## Simo81

Good, good, good thread







!!!!


Thanks to _lfe man_ also from Italy, and good luck


----------



## amarshonarbangla

I love it. Subscribed!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Good to see a new thread










How to Train Your Dragon and Percy Jackson need to show up in the five star list, too. Maybe Inception as well... I just bought the Blu-Ray and really need to re-evaluate it.


----------



## capricorn kid

How dare you place Star Wars-Attack of the Clones in the 3 star category. Dude, that movie has some of the loudest deepest bass I have heard in any movie. Also you do need to add Percy Jackson and the Olympians to the 5 star list. Other than that it is a very good list...


----------



## Scott Simonian

Good work, lfeman. Gotta keep all this good stuff updated.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Nope, Inception gets 4 1/2 from me. Lots of fantastic LFE moments, but a little too much LFE weirdness to get that last little bit.


I still believe the strange LFE in this one is intentional. Especially since the re-recording mixer and the sound designer also worked on The Dark Knight.


----------



## lfe man

There is lotsa work still to do, but i added Percy jackson and HTTYD to five star list. Thanks guys for your feedback.







Will go now to judge/re-check couple more movies.


----------



## Luke Kamp

Really appreciate it lfe man! Lots of work but nobody with a better name for the job! Thanks again.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/20406889
> 
> 
> How dare you place Star Wars-Attack of the Clones in the 3 star category. Dude, that movie has some of the loudest deepest bass I have heard in any movie.



It was not my idea. The person who did this list originally made that choice and i think it might be some kind of typo or mistake after all because Star Wars-Attack of the Clones sure have better bass than three stars. Will put it in 4,5 star category, i think it deserves it.


Also watched Titan A.E. icefield scene in dts and for that scene itself, that movie sure needs to be in five star list.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luke Kamp* /forum/post/20409422
> 
> 
> Really appreciate it lfe man! Lots of work but nobody with a better name for the job! Thanks again.



Thank you for your kindly feedback


----------



## MichaelJHuman

Too bad some of these movies suck


----------



## Scott Simonian

Titan A.E. is indeed worthy of a 5-star bass rating, imo.


----------



## zhunter72

Let's not forget Terminator Salvation on the list.


----------



## thehun

So how the original ranking was created in the first place? Was it based on fr charts[ many don't have it] or personal opinion[who's?] or both?


----------



## Ricci

Great work. Thanks.


Don't forget to add "9" to the list. It is definitely a 5 star in the bass department. Also I think that The Hurt Locker deserves to be up there as well.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Yes... definitely 9 needs to be a five star.


I need to go back through Dragonball Evolution. Terrible movie, but it's at least a good 4 1/2 stars.


----------



## otk

is is safe to post yet ?


----------



## Bunga99

Blue Crush (the DVD version) might be a 5 star movie for LFE or 4 ½ at the least IMO. I believe it comes out on Bluray this summer.


It would be great if someone could post waterfalls of this one.


If you have not heard it, you need to check this one out.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MichaelJHuman* /forum/post/20410257
> 
> 
> Too bad some of these movies suck



Yep, that is so true.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zhunter72* /forum/post/20410424
> 
> 
> Let's not forget Terminator Salvation on the list.



How much stars?...to me it's not quite in five star category.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thehun* /forum/post/20410916
> 
> 
> So how the original ranking was created in the first place? Was it based on fr charts[ many don't have it] or personal opinion[who's?] or both?



Pretty much both, i think.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/20411495
> 
> 
> Great work. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Don't forget to add "9" to the list. It is definitely a 5 star in the bass department. Also I think that The Hurt Locker deserves to be up there as well.



Added "9" to five star list, need to watch The Hurt locker soon again(50. cal scene was awesome).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/20411914
> 
> 
> is is safe to post yet ?



Hah Haa, good one.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/20411929
> 
> 
> Blue Crush (the DVD version) might be a 5 star movie for LFE or 4 ½ at the least IMO. I believe it comes out on Bluray this summer.
> 
> 
> It would be great if someone could post waterfalls of this one.
> 
> 
> If you have not heard it, you need to check this one out.



I have seen it once a long time ago and was not that impressed what i remember, but i may check it again.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20410068
> 
> 
> It was not my idea. The person who did this list originally made that choice and i think it might be some kind of typo or mistake after all because Star Wars-Attack of the Clones sure have better bass than three stars. Will put it in 4,5 star category, i think it deserves it.
> 
> 
> Also watched Titan A.E. icefield scene in dts and for that scene itself, that movie sure needs to be in five star list.



I agree. Titan AE has an explosive begining also. The earth blowing up was an extraordinary sound demo.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/20411495
> 
> 
> Great work. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Don't forget to add "9" to the list. It is definitely a 5 star in the bass department. Also I think that The Hurt Locker deserves to be up there as well.



Forgot about that one !!! Yes..."9" has some devastating bass.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/20414071
> 
> 
> I agree. Titan AE has an explosive begining also. The earth blowing up _*IS*_ an extraordinary sound demo.



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## saprano

About time!


----------



## rana_kirti

lfe man...


You have given joy to a lot of hearts with your contribution. May god bless you brother....










Cheers


----------



## gelocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rana_kirti* /forum/post/20415455
> 
> 
> lfe man...
> 
> 
> You have given joy to a lot of hearts with your contribution. May god bless you brother....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



LOL!

Agree!


Now I know what to use to test for bass on movies!


Thanks.


----------



## MKtheater

You should add Transformers 2 into the 4.5 star bass thread and lower M&C to the 4 star. I thought Transformers 2 was better for bass, especially when comparing blurays.


----------



## reverse

^I think there needs to be a formula used to determine a movie's bass rating since this can be very subjective and depend on what a person's system can actually do. At least with a formula, you could get a better and more consistent rating for movies.


What that formula is I don't know, but it seems like it could be based on a point scale. Maybe determined by some of the following attributes such as; quantity of bass, impact (how deep), intensity (long or short sustained scenes), bass control (is it bloated or very defined) etc... Not sure if this is the best starting point but there has to be some type of method we could use to better determine a movie's "Bass Rating" other than "I think it should be...".


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

^ I agree.


Listening can be off from one person to another.


Another note, how good are tracks on older movies? Any one stand out? Wondering how the new star wars set will be when it comes out. Lucas better have remastered the audio!!


----------



## MKtheater

I judge a movie's bass on extension, spl, quantity, and quality. One note high levels of bass sucks unless it is at 10hz and under!!!! My system plays to 5hz at reference levels and it is just my opinion. M&C for instance had one scene that was great but not on the bluray.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/20416655
> 
> 
> My system plays to 5hz at reference levels and it is just my opinion.



Therein lies the problem with coming up with a formula - everybody's systems and opinions are different.


I'd say the general consensus should probably be what each movie ends up getting. If five guys give, say, the Incredibles four stars and I say it deserves five; the movie should then get four stars


----------



## aznrock2000

I think the simplest would be to judge the bass for performance down to say 20hz, which most people would be able to play. Then if a movie does have deeper bass, we can make note of that and maybe the timestamp. There's no point rating down to 5hz until the bulk of people on here can play it; since CEA testing is down to 20hz, wouldn't that make the most sense?


----------



## drewTT

Tron, Terminator Salvation, Revenge of the Fallen, and HTTYD are my favorites by far.


----------



## otk

Star Trek 2009 was a fun bass movie


----------



## elixxxer

I haven't seen many of these movies, but I would rank The Incredibles higher than four stars. It doesn't have incessant bass or consistently tread the depths, but what was present was very articulate and incredibly punchy. The LFE track stood out to me as the most impressive feature of the Blu-Ray, significantly improved upon relative to the DVD release.


The best I've ever seen is Tron: Legacy. I believe the movie to be pretty mediocre, but I've watched it twice all the way through because the LFE is so ridiculously engrossing - the overall sound design sets a benchmark for action/sci-fi films as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## beefcake73

Picked up Batman: Under the Red Hood, was very surprised about the bass in this "movie".


----------



## Chadci

NOT a movie, but, has anybody heard "The Kids Are Ready To Die" by The Airborne Toxic Event on their new album "All At Once"? About 3/4 of the way into the song it has some just wicked notes.


I run a quad 18" IB pushed by an EP2500. I don't use it for music as I prefer direct mode. I run my speaker lines to an older pair of Def Tech 15" subs and use those for music. I had it turned down the first night I had the cd as the wife and kids were asleep. Even way low the low end in that song punched me in the chest, it was crazy.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aznrock2000* /forum/post/20417802
> 
> 
> I think the simplest would be to judge the bass for performance down to say 20hz, which most people would be able to play. Then if a movie does have deeper bass, we can make note of that and maybe the timestamp. There's no point rating down to 5hz until the bulk of people on here can play it; since CEA testing is down to 20hz, wouldn't that make the most sense?



Well, I would disagree. The whole point of going lower is to get everything on the disc. When a movies has a ton of under 20hz bass at loud levels then it makes it rated higher than a movie without it. Just think, most of the 5 star movies go to 5hz or less. The best of the best bass movies go to 3-5hz very loud, WOTW, Cloverfield, Tron, etc.... There is a reason they are 5 stars, not just for the 20hz and above.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rana_kirti* /forum/post/20415455
> 
> 
> lfe man...
> 
> 
> You have given joy to a lot of hearts with your contribution. May god bless you brother....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



Thank you. I need that.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/20416099
> 
> 
> You should add Transformers 2 into the 4.5 star bass thread and lower M&C to the 4 star. I thought Transformers 2 was better for bass, especially when comparing blurays.



M&C have epic bass in opening battle scene(in dvd), but not much after that...yeah maybe its 4 star bass movie after all.


I though TF2 pretty much sucked in some scenes(yeah movie too







)... especially that opening bridge crash, not much bass what i remember. I think i need more votes for that because TF1 is four star and have lower bass than TF2.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20416925
> 
> 
> Therein lies the problem with coming up with a formula - everybody's systems and opinions are different.
> 
> 
> I'd say the general consensus should probably be what each movie ends up getting. If five guys give, say, the Incredibles four stars and I say it deserves five; the movie should then get four stars



Yup, something like that.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/20418283
> 
> 
> Star Trek 2009 was a fun bass movie



It sure was, maybe even 5 star bass movie.


----------



## saprano

As for how were gonna vote.


I think in the old thread it was based upon how many agreed a movie had good bass. If more than 5 people say tron legacy bass in reference, like was said in the old thread, then yes, tron legacy gets 5 stars for reference and a bass movie of the week/month title. Unless a movie comes out the following week or same month that has better bass then the title will just be "bass movie of the week".


EDIT- I see Oklahoma Wolf shares my thinking.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano* /forum/post/20419824
> 
> 
> As for how were gonna vote.
> 
> 
> I think in the old thread it was based upon how many agreed a movie had good bass. If more than 5 people say tron legacy bass in reference, like was said in the old thread, then yes, tron legacy gets 5 stars for reference and a bass movie of the week/month title. Unless a movie comes out the following week or same month that has better bass then the title will just be "bass movie of the week".
> 
> 
> EDIT- I see Oklahoma Wolf shares my thinking.



I agree with you. The waterfall charts confirm what we are hearing as well.


----------



## GoCaboNow

Another bad movie with GREAT bass - Avatar, the last airbender. Randy Thom special.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Resident Evil: Afterlife has extreme bass, I think it should be 5 stars.

Here's some waterfalls for it:

*Alice battles security forces:*









*Alice shockwaves security forces:*









*The Alices assault Umbrella's central room:*








*

Wesker escapes:*









*Alice battles zombies on the roof and explodes elevator cable:*









*Alice enters Arcadia:*









*Wesker battles Chris and Claire:*


----------



## lfe man

Thanks LetoAtreides82.


----------



## Mrkazador

New thread!!!!!!!!!!! Expect me to start posting some new graphs


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador* /forum/post/20425103
> 
> 
> New thread!!!!!!!!!!! Expect me to start posting some new graphs


----------



## Mrkazador

 Black Swan *DTS Core*

Not very much bass but there is a few scenes worth checking out.



00:02:22
​

00:21:27
​

01:04:24
​

01:20:23
​

01:35:50
​

01:41:00
​

Scott Pilgrim coming up next...


----------



## sickboy013




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador* /forum/post/20427834
> 
> 
> Scott Pilgrim coming up next...



The lfe was awesome in that flick! I would say 5 star worthy!


----------



## FOH

Quote:

Originally Posted by *aznrock2000* 
I think the simplest would be to judge the bass for performance down to say 20hz, which most people would be able to play. Then if a movie does have deeper bass, we can make note of that and maybe the timestamp. There's no point rating down to 5hz until the bulk of people on here can play it; since CEA testing is down to 20hz, wouldn't that make the most sense?
IMO, this would be a big mistake. The release should be judged for it's content, not one's ability to resolve that content. It's there for a reason; realistic immersion and suspension of dis-belief.


----------



## menace2society

Thanks for all the hard work!!!


----------



## lfe man

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mrkazador* 
Black Swan *DTS Core*

Not very much bass but there is a few scenes worth checking out.



00:02:22
​

00:21:27
​

01:04:24
​

01:20:23
​

01:35:50
​

01:41:00
​

Scott Pilgrim coming up next...
Added to the list. Thanks


----------



## Mrkazador

 Scott Pilgrim vs. the World *AC3*

Definitely a 5 star movie, so much content and most of it is in the 20-40hz range.



00:31:30
​

00:33:00
​

00:47:04
​

00:54:24
​

01:10:42
​

01:16:17
​

01:20:18
​

01:41
​

01:42:20
​

01:43:55
​

Checking out Deathly Hallows Part 1...


----------



## Svendsen

How about unstoppable (2010) (I watched it last night). I know it doesn't have an insane amount of bass like Tron or WOTW, but it does mak it feel like a train is coming right through your livingroom










I've seen some waterfall graphs for it - and I know it isn't heavy below 20 Hz - but how about a 3.5 star verdict?


----------



## Mrkazador

 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 1 *AC3*

Lots of content around 25-50hz. I would give this movie 3 stars.


00:03:26
​

00:09:42
​

00:17:47
​

00:45:43
​

01:59:37
​

02:13:14
​

02:14:00
​


----------



## goonstopher

can't wait till my new 18" JTR captivator woofer comes


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Orphan has very little LFE, definitely one movie you'd want to avoid if you're demoing your subs:

*Esther lights treehouse on fire:*









*Kate avoids collision:*









*Kate crashes into home:*









*Kate crashes unto Esther:*









*Kate and Esther battle it out on the frozen pond:*









*Kate dropkicks Esther:*










That last image shows the hardest bass event in the movie, a nice 17hz dropkick to the face, but it only lasts about a second. This movie probably deserves 1 or 2 stars in the list.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador* /forum/post/20433946
> 
> 
> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 1*AC3*
> 
> Lots of content around 25-50hz. I would give this movie a 3.5 or 4, not sure...



I'd say maybe 3, 3.5 max.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Svendsen* /forum/post/20430149
> 
> 
> How about unstoppable (2010) (I watched it last night). I know it doesn't have an insane amount of bass like Tron or WOTW, but it does mak it feel like a train is coming right through your livingroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen some waterfall graphs for it - and I know it isn't heavy below 20 Hz - but how about a 3.5 star verdict?



It's heavy enough above 20Hz for me to vote 4.5. I'd go 5 if it had the extension to match.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador* /forum/post/20433946
> 
> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 1 *AC3*
> 
> Lots of content around 25-50hz. I would give this movie a 3.5 or 4, not sure...



I think I'd be ok with 3.5. I wasn't impressed. Randy Thom set the high bar for Harry Potter with Phoenix, and it's been downhill on rocket powered rollerskates from there ever since.


Same deal for The New Daughter. That one scene inside the hole is as LFE intensive as any five star, but you just have to sit through so much dull nothingness to get there...


Make that three stars for New Daughter.


----------



## ResIpsa

Saw Thor tonight. I thought the bass was

Impressive, even in a theater. Should be a 5 star flick when it hits disc.


----------



## the_abbot

Watched The Rite tonight. The movie wasn't that great, but it had some crazy bass!


----------



## lfe man

Jurassic park 3 needs to be in 4,5 category. Plane crash to dino fight is still awesome demo scene. Also first jurassic park in dts(corrected one)have impressive bass and is maybe 4 star bass movie.


Terminator 2 in dts is 4 star bass movie. It have stronger bass scenes than terminator salvation(imo), which is also 4 star.


Thank you all for you'r contributions.


----------



## Elfather

Great Thread


----------



## Mrkazador

 Tangled *DTS Core*

Had to check out the dam break and found some other goodies to.



00:45:10
​

00:47:30
​

00:48:00
​

01:16:42
​

The Good, the Bad, the Weird is up next... Anyone with a Thigpen Rotary? This might be the movie for you!


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lfe man*
Jurassic park 3 needs to be in 4,5 category. Plane crash to dino fight is still awesome demo scene. Also first jurassic park in dts(corrected one)have impressive bass and is maybe 4 star bass movie.


Terminator 2 in dts is 4 star bass movie. It have stronger bass scenes than terminator salvation(imo), which is also 4 star.


Thank you all for you'r contributions.








Terminator salvation should be way less than 4. I used it first when I got my new set up and was so disappointed at the lack of bass. It should have been much stronger.


Has anyone seen daywatch or nightwatch? I need to rewatch since they are like Russian equivalent to the matrix series but way better and with vampires (not the crappy tween type lol).


----------



## ResIpsa

Quote:

Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da*
Terminator salvation should be way less than 4. I used it first when I got my new set up and was so disappointed at the lack of bass. It should have been much stronger.


Has anyone seen daywatch or nightwatch? I need to rewatch since they are like Russian equivalent to the matrix series but way better and with vampires (not the crappy tween type lol).
I've seen both daywatch and nightwatch, both good little known action flicks I'll have to rewatch to check the bass on them n


But.....those movies have about as much in common with the Matrix as LIke Water for Choclate does, LOL


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ResIpsa*
I've seen both daywatch and nightwatch, both good little known action flicks I'll have to rewatch to check the bass on them n


But.....those movies have about as much in common with the Matrix as LIke Water for Choclate does, LOL
Haha just meant on the level of magnitude the trilogy is compared to the matrix since not sure how many have seen it. I can't wait for the last installment to be released. I am glad I bought both on blu ray as an impulse, I am hoping for some good bass as there is a lot of action.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/20435396
> 
> 
> Terminator salvation should be way less than 4. I used it first when I got my new set up and was so disappointed at the lack of bass. It should have been much stronger.



Have you listened the french track, it have stronger bass than english track.


----------



## Mrkazador

 The Good, the Bad, the Weird *DTS Core*

If you have an array of 18's or a Thigpen Rotary then this is demo material for you guys. There is so much content below 20hz I wasn't able to plot all of it!


00:05:09
​

00:06:09
​

00:09:00
​

00:09:46
​

00:11:15
​

00:11:50
​

00:25:08
​

00:53:03
​

00:56:55
​

00:57:30
​

01:02:30
​

01:04:58
​

01:30:15
​

01:31:51
​

01:32:28
​

01:33:40
​

01:35:53
​

01:42:27
​

01:50:00
​

01:56:57
​

02:01:07
​


----------



## bori

Watched never say never with my daughter. This movie has good bass when the movie kicks in.


----------



## drewTT

Anyone see the Green Hornet yet on Bluray? I thought it was very weak in the LFE department.


----------



## zhunter72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone see the Green Hornet yet on Bluray? I thought it was very weak in the LFE department.



Yeah, I agree. LFE would have added a lot to that movie!


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20438289
> 
> 
> Have you listened the french track, it have stronger bass than english track.



Now that's just ridiculous... disappointed even more now lol.


Re-watched nightwatch yesterday and unfortunately not big bass. Probably due to limitation of the production at the time.


Time to figure out what to watch tonight.


----------



## Tooley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zhunter72* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. LFE would have added a lot to that movie!



I also have to agree.


----------



## sickboy013

I watched The Crazies the other night and was quite surprised with some of the lfe scenes! Especially the one where the woman goes out to check on her husband in the barn and the baler is running!


----------



## capricorn kid

Underworld: Rise of the Lycans ( bluray-dolby true HD )


----------



## AuralXTC

*Mrkazador*


Many thanks for the waterfall graphs. Is there any chance you can do lossless variants from now on or is it a limitation of the sound/graphics card in your PC?

*lfeman*


Big thanks to you, too. Was wondering when someone was going to take up the (huge) task of re-starting this thread as an active OP. Cheers!


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AuralXTC* /forum/post/20442217
> 
> *Mrkazador*
> 
> 
> Many thanks for the waterfall graphs. Is there any chance you can do lossless variants from now on or is it a limitation of the sound/graphics card in your PC?



Can't do lossless, only lossy. I doubt there would be any difference between lossy and lossless in waterfall graphs. Unless they were mastered differently...


----------



## MichaelJHuman

Anyone looked the original Tron movie? Just curious. There's a few scenes that sound like they have decent bass on my 20th aniv. DVD.


----------



## onesquin

The A-Team I thought had accurate bass with the gunshots and music being nice and punchy. The LFE when the ship started to tip over was shocking at the time b/c there was not much sub 20Hz before that point in the movie. I need to hit a few of the scenes again as the kids were sleeping when I watched it.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MichaelJHuman* /forum/post/20442487
> 
> 
> Anyone looked the original Tron movie? Just curious. There's a few scenes that sound like they have decent bass on my 20th aniv. DVD.



I read in my hometheater magazine that the audio track in the original Tron was beefed up with extra bass on the Bluray to try to match up closer to the remake. They said the bass was good but not equal to the remake.


----------



## capricorn kid

I heard Skyline sucked but I'm going to watch it tonight for the visual effects and the audio. Has anyone watched it on their system and if so how is the bass. Should I get a bag of popcorn ready for some great sound or is it a waste of some snacks.


----------



## MichaelJHuman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/20446285
> 
> 
> I read in my hometheater magazine that the audio track in the original Tron was beefed up with extra bass on the Bluray to try to match up closer to the remake. They said the bass was good but not equal to the remake.



For the record, I have the 20th anniv. DVD (2002 release?), and not the the Blu-ray. It certainly lacks the bass that Tron : Legacy has, but few movies have as much bass as T : L.


----------



## Tooley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I heard Skyline sucked but I'm going to watch it tonight for the visual effects and the audio. Has anyone watched it on their system and if so how is the bass. Should I get a bag of popcorn ready for some great sound or is it a waste of some snacks.



It was not to bad of a movie sound was fairly good with some good bass.


----------



## Mrkazador

Anyone see Battle: Los Angeles? That movie has some crazy 10-20hz LFE throughout the movie.


----------



## Scott Simonian

o rly?


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AuralXTC* /forum/post/20442217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *lfeman*
> 
> 
> Big thanks to you, too. Was wondering when someone was going to take up the (huge) task of re-starting this thread as an active OP. Cheers!



You're welcome.







I'll do my best and more with this thread.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador* /forum/post/20451153
> 
> 
> Anyone see Battle: Los Angeles? That movie has some crazy 10-20hz LFE throughout the movie.



Sadly the movie sucks more than skyline, but will check it again for the bass.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tooley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It was not to bad of a movie sound was fairly good with some good bass.



The ending was horrible.


----------



## bossobass

The Mechanic


Start a thread for this one. 4.5 stars if it's 1.


Here's just 2 scenes. No time stamp, no explanations. Don't want to spill any beans.



















Bosso


----------



## Scott Simonian

Nice! I saw it so I have a few ideas on what those parts could be.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Added to my netflix queue! Now thinking I need to take up a project to build a new sub haha. I am only going to want to keep hearing better and better bass and my budget sub is not going to keep up.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ResIpsa* /forum/post/20434443
> 
> 
> Saw Thor tonight. I thought the bass was
> 
> Impressive, even in a theater. Should be a 5 star flick when it hits disc.



Saw this last weekend and it was awesome. Those thor's hammer hits were great and also those icegiants foot steps hitted pretty good... not to forget destroyer and that huge ice monster.







. Can't wait to watch it again, but not in 3D, that sucker got me nasty migraine.










Thanks mrkazador and bossobass for charts.







Bosso can you still give me the time stamp off those scenes?


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador* /forum/post/20451153
> 
> 
> Anyone see Battle: Los Angeles? That movie has some crazy 10-20hz LFE throughout the movie.



The movie was not bad at all in the bass department, though not exceptional either. Some of the many explosions were decent. Overall, the sound was pretty good.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador* /forum/post/20451153
> 
> 
> Anyone see Battle: Los Angeles?
> 
> That movie has some crazy 10-20hz LFE throughout the movie.



I peeped it in the theater.

A very good war flick.


The bass during the fierce firefights and explosions with the aliens was very impressive.

Adding the BD with 5.1 DTS-MA to my collection when it's released next month.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Any more 5 star votes for Resident Evil: Afterlife?


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20467189
> 
> 
> Any more 5 star votes for Resident Evil: Afterlife?



Sorry, but to me it's not even close to 5 star. I just checked some scenes(nuke especially, was decent when raising amp sub level to +6db) from dvd and bass level's were pretty weak in action scenes to compare how loud the mains were and there is lotsa strong midbass in music that just mask everything else in track. Just disappointing imo.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20467384
> 
> 
> Sorry, but to me it's not even close to 5 star. I just checked some scenes(nuke especially, was decent when raising amp sub level to +6db) from dvd and bass level's were pretty weak in action scenes to compare how loud the mains were and there is lotsa strong midbass in music that just mask everything else in track. Just disappointing imo.



Fair enough. Just wondering, what rating would you give it?


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but to me it's not even close to 5 star. I just checked some scenes(nuke especially, was decent when raising amp sub level to +6db) from dvd and bass level's were pretty weak in action scenes to compare how loud the mains were and there is lotsa strong midbass in music that just mask everything else in track. Just disappointing imo.



Just watched yesterday on the DTS HD track and I thought the bass was pretty good. The music was a good driver of the bass but the action scenes as well. I would say at least 4/4.5.


Also have to agree with someone earlier that Black Swan has some great sound. Wife made me turn it way down during the club scene since the bass was so intense.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/20467918
> 
> 
> Just watched yesterday on the DTS HD track and I thought the bass was pretty good. The music was a good driver of the bass but the action scenes as well. I would say at least 4/4.5.
> 
> 
> Also have to agree with someone earlier that Black Swan has some great sound. Wife made me turn it way down during the club scene since the bass was so intense.



Just noticed that he said he watched the dvd version. Maybe the blu-ray version has superior bass?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20467508
> 
> 
> Fair enough. Just wondering, what rating would you give it?



I would go 4 for REA. Overall audio was excellent and bass was very good







Not in the same league as some films (WOTW, Cloverfield, Star Trek, TIH, etc.....) as far as LFE, but still very good.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/20446303
> 
> 
> I heard Skyline sucked but I'm going to watch it tonight for the visual effects and the audio. Has anyone watched it on their system and if so how is the bass. Should I get a bag of popcorn ready for some great sound or is it a waste of some snacks.



Skyline IMO was a 4 or 4.5 LFE film. Worth a rent for sure as far as the audio goes!


Oh, put me down for a 5 on Tron Legacy......best LFE 2011 blu so far.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed that he said he watched the dvd version. Maybe the blu-ray version has superior bass?



I would hope the DTS Master Audio track is better than DVD  Although I didn't avg the data rate while watching.


----------



## Kevin12586

lfe man, when are you going to get the original thread closed and this one stickied? You can still copy whatever info you need from the original while it is closed if that is the reason you are waiting to close it.


It gets ride of some of the confusion having just one thread.


----------



## 77Pat

How about X-Men: Wolverine...the waterfall scene stood out to me and there were a few other scenes. I would probably give it 3-3.5...


Definitely put Tron: Legacy as 5 stars


I would say Kick-Ass would be 4-4.5 stars.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

I know there's plenty of waterfalls out there for Cloverfield (Dolby TrueHD), but here's a few more with my new speclab color settings:


19:57 to 20:49 :










20:49 to 21:46 :










21:46 to 22:44 :










27:57 to 28:53 :










35:00 to 35:59 :










35:59 to 36:55 :


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Gamer (DTS HD-Master Audio) . Decent bass and sweet video quality


0:41 to 1:36 :










1:36 to 2:31:










2:31 to 3:26:










3:26 to 4:21:










35:50 to 36:44 :










48:05 to 48:59 :










48:59 to 49:50 :


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20467508
> 
> 
> Fair enough. Just wondering, what rating would you give it?



Maybe 3,5-4? star max.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/20468050
> 
> 
> 
> Skyline IMO was a 4 or 4.5 LFE film. Worth a rent for sure as far as the audio goes!



Yup, lotsa bass in that film. Though not much under 30hz what i remember, but still impressive...those two big monsters was great bass scene.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin12586* /forum/post/20469006
> 
> 
> lfe man, when are you going to get the original thread closed and this one stickied? You can still copy whatever info you need from the original while it is closed if that is the reason you are waiting to close it.
> 
> 
> It gets ride of some of the confusion having just one thread.



I'm working on it, be patient my friend.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *77Pat* /forum/post/20469012
> 
> 
> How about X-Men: Wolverine...the waterfall scene stood out to me and there were a few other scenes. I would probably give it 3-3.5...
> 
> *Agreed, it's decent bass movie and 3-3,5 stars is something about right.*
> 
> 
> Definitely put Tron: Legacy as 5 stars.
> 
> *It's already there.*
> 
> 
> I would say Kick-Ass would be 4-4.5 stars.
> 
> *Really, was it that good..can't remember, must check it soon again.*


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *77Pat* /forum/post/20469012
> 
> 
> I would say Kick-Ass would be 4-4.5 stars.



I'd say 4.5 sounds fair for that one.


----------



## Kevin12586




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20470583
> 
> 
> I'm working on it, be patient my friend.



Of course, I know the feeling and work it takes to manage a thread on AVS










Keep up the good work


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Anyone have the 1998 version of Godzilla on Blu-Ray? How good is the bass in that one?


----------



## mrcoop

The good, the bad,and the wierd...fun movie with plenty of bass!


Skyline...some bass and horrible movie.


----------



## ILoveTeufelSub

Ironman 2 is a 5 Star bass movie for me. I don't know why it isn't listed....


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20472893
> 
> 
> Anyone have the 1998 version of Godzilla on Blu-Ray? How good is the bass in that one?



I do. It's good but about the bass content/quality of a blockbuster from 1998 so not a ton below 30hz. Plenty of midbass, for sure. I have never run this one thru a Spectrum analyzer or anything so I'm just going off experience. Wouldn't give it much higher than a 3.5-4 star rating.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ILoveTeufelSub* /forum/post/20480577
> 
> 
> Ironman 2 is a 5 Star bass movie for me. I don't know why it isn't listed....



It's now on list in 4 star category. It have less bass than first and it wont dig as deep than first one(what i remember).


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20410264
> 
> 
> Titan A.E. is indeed worthy of a 5-star bass rating, imo.



Found it in the $3 discount movie bin today. Ran it through the system this evening on the DTS soundtrack.


Agreed with five stars. The movie is unspeakably bad, but the LFE almost makes up for it. I had it at -10dB... that was the hottest I could tolerate due to the mixing on the main channels. The tapped horn still had the couch shaking on many scenes.


If nobody else has waterfalled this one, I'll be glad to demux the DTS track, pull the LFE out of it, and do it myself if I can find the time for it.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20483723
> 
> 
> Found it in the $3 discount movie bin today. Ran it through the system this evening on the DTS soundtrack.
> 
> 
> Agreed with five stars. The movie is unspeakably bad, but the LFE almost makes up for it. I had it at -10dB... that was the hottest I could tolerate due to the mixing on the main channels. The tapped horn still had the couch shaking on many scenes.
> 
> 
> If nobody else has waterfalled this one, I'll be glad to demux the DTS track, pull the LFE out of it, and do it myself if I can find the time for it.



Thanks already, there is not much anywhere titan ae charts, so it's really great if you can do some of it.


----------



## scoobydenon

I did not see Inception on the list. DTS-HD 5.1 The bass extends very low, @ pretty long intervals. I had to turn the sub down abit. It shakes the entire house. I'd like to see watermarks for this movie. Also it is a very good flick. Using a PSB Subsonic 8.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

*Titan A.E. - DVD, DTS*


First movie to be waterfalled by yours truly using the output of my new Behringer UCA222. Note the lack of 60Hz hum










These charts are done with the DTS audio ripped off the DVD and split into WAV files - LFE only.


Guys... before you watch this movie, for the love of all that's holy, _turn on your subsonic filters_. I got three scenes for you. First, Earth blowing up. Second, navigating the ice field. Third, destroying the Drej and creating New Earth. I won't post them all in image form, just the juicier ones. Not that they aren't all juicy... I didn't do 15 of these on this title because of a lack of overwhelming LFE










If this ain't a five star, I don't know what is. All waterfalls processed using bass redirection below 80Hz. This movie has a lot of infrasonics in the main channels.










http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...lls/titan2.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...lls/titan3.jpg 










http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...lls/titan5.jpg 










http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...lls/titan7.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...lls/titan8.jpg 










http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ls/titan10.jpg


----------



## Scott Simonian












Titan A.E. has been my mainstay forever. All sorts of wide bandwidth bass throughout that would give even the most capable audio system a good workout.


Thank you SO much for graphing this one, Wolf.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

No problem.


Yeah, I almost blew out my computer sub when I decided to unmute the line-in midway through the graphing and the levels were left a bit high. Not sure I've seen a movie with quite that much sub 10Hz content before.


Incidentally, Titan A.E. and Tron Legacy both share Christopher Boyes as sound designer and re-recording mixer. He also did Iron Man 2.


----------



## dimetera413

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World anyone?


----------



## Scott Simonian

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dimetera413* 
Scott Pilgrim vs. The World anyone?
Couple pages back.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post20429158


----------



## Mrkazador

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dimetera413* 
Scott Pilgrim vs. The World anyone?
I did that one
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...8&postcount=58 


lfe man didn't update the first post. He also didn't post Tangled, Harry potter, and The Good, the Bad, the Weird...


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...9&postcount=74 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...8&postcount=69 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...6&postcount=60


----------



## lfe man

Holy crap Wolf, didn't know that titan a.e have that deep bass in lfe channel.







Looks like there is some high level 2-10hz bass, totally nuts and thanks again.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

I like the big purple blob down around 5Hz in the 9th screenshot. That was recorded during the ice field sequence. Insane stuff in there.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador* /forum/post/20491421
> 
> 
> lfe man didn't update the first post. He also didn't post Tangled, Harry potter, and The Good, the Bad, the Weird...



Don't worry, i will put them on later... still lotsa work in those older ones.


----------



## Toe

Wolf, are you just now discovering Titan A.E.? That has been a LFE staple for years now







I need to pull out this old DVD and bask in the goodness since it has been a few years


----------



## MIkeDuke

Yea but is Titan A.E a Good movie beyond the bass in it.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/20493570
> 
> 
> Yea but is Titan A.E a Good movie beyond the bass in it.



Irrelevant to this thread.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/20493411
> 
> 
> Wolf, are you just now discovering Titan A.E.?



Yep. Couldn't find a copy until recently.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Oklahoma Wolf you should put your color bar into those graphs somehow.



> Quote:
> Incidentally, Titan A.E. and Tron Legacy both share Christopher Boyes as sound designer and re-recording mixer. He also did Iron Man 2.



That explains it







And talking about good re-recording mixers, Anna Behlmer did both Cloverfield and War Of The Worlds :
Anna Behlmer on mixing for Cloverfield 


She also did Thor which a couple of people here have said has awesome bass


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoobydenon* /forum/post/20486658
> 
> 
> I did not see Inception on the list. DTS-HD 5.1 The bass extends very low, @ pretty long intervals. I had to turn the sub down abit. It shakes the entire house. I'd like to see watermarks for this movie. Also it is a very good flick. Using a PSB Subsonic 8.



Here's what LFE Man said about Inception:

"Nope, Inception gets 4 1/2 from me. Lots of fantastic LFE moments, but a little too much LFE weirdness to get that last little bit.


I still believe the strange LFE in this one is intentional. Especially since the re-recording mixer and the sound designer also worked on The Dark Knight."


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20494225
> 
> 
> And talking about good re-recording mixers, Anna Behlmer did both Cloverfield and War Of The Worlds



I like her already. Then again, anybody working with Randy Thom is as likely to be an LFE nut as we are.


Boyes also did the Lord of the Rings trilogy











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20494250
> 
> 
> Here's what LFE Man said about Inception



Sounds more like something _I'd_ say


----------



## dimetera413




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20491382
> 
> 
> Couple pages back.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post20429158



Oops, sorry. I was just being lazy and didn't want to read through the pages, haha. That's some deep material, though. NICE!


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20494225
> 
> 
> Oklahoma Wolf you should put your color bar into those graphs somehow.
> 
> *Yup and also amplitude bar is important.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also did Thor which a couple of people here have said has awesome bass


*Indeed, it's going to be awesome in dvd/blu-rays...cant wait. Also fast five will have great bass.*


----------



## MKtheater

Boyles did the new Pirates movie too!!


----------



## raistline

Nice to see a new and updated thread. Thanks a lot for doing all the work for this.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

I just rewatched Hulk, definitely enjoying it. Very intense action sequences.


Anyone know what games for PS3 (blu ray right? Haha) are good for LFE? Don't really know if they have high quality audio since its blu ray.


----------



## notnyt

Guys, something to keep an eye on is the new x-men movie coming out.


I loaded up the trailer from apple, and was not expecting the room to get so pressurized and the lights on my amps to go nuts. If this movie has any near the LFE that the trailer did, it's going to be crazy.


This is mic'd from my desk in the back of the room, but my system doesn't really have any issues reproducing lfe











http://imgur.com/QjsGT.png%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt* /forum/post/20503521
> 
> 
> Guys, something to keep an eye on is the new x-men movie coming out.
> 
> 
> I loaded up the trailer from apple, and was not expecting the room to get so pressurized and the lights on my amps to go nuts. If this movie has any near the LFE that the trailer did, it's going to be crazy.



Trailers are almost always cut but a completely different set of audio crews than the features... trailers are paid for, produced and controlled by marketing (in 99% of the cases..) It is rare we are ever involved, or that any of the sound editing crews work is passed along (for many reasons..)


In addition, trailers cannot be released if they exceed a certain average volume limit based on a set standard (an LEQ measurement over the run time of the trailer..) While it is quite liberal, it is still fairly contained vs. the feature (which has no limit except for digital clipping at any given time..)


If you don't meet the spec, the MPAA will not certify the trailer, and it cannot be given a green band... which means no general public release.


Since the LEQ scale used is weighted a certain way, low end is almost negligible in the outcome of the target number... mid and high frequencies must be kept in check.


This is one reason that a lot of trailers use massive low end to help get impact in two or three minutest...


Just my .02.


----------



## notnyt

Interesting. Your comments are always appreciated and informative.


I guess I won't get my hopes up too much then


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt* /forum/post/20503557
> 
> 
> Interesting. Your comments are always appreciated and informative.
> 
> 
> I guess I won't get my hopes up too much then



Oh, I think it will be awesome regardless.










Chris Burdon mixing (Scott Pilgrim, Kick Ass) and Craig Berkey designing///


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/20503577
> 
> 
> Oh, I think it will be awesome regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Burdon mixing (Scott Pilgrim, Kick Ass) and Craig Berkey designing///



And now I'm looking forward to it again.


----------



## dimetera413




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/20503078
> 
> 
> I just rewatched Hulk, definitely enjoying it. Very intense action sequences.
> 
> 
> Anyone know what games for PS3 (blu ray right? Haha) are good for LFE? Don't really know if they have high quality audio since its blu ray.



Battlefield Bad Company 2 is all you need for a video game sound demo for some friends coming over to check out the system. Mortar strikes, tanks, huge guns, C4, you get the picture.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20504026
> 
> 
> Scott Pilgrim is my current fav for sound. VERY well done, and lots of low level sound always in the background contributing....
> 
> 
> What can we look forward to soon that you have done?
> 
> 
> Also, do you know who is mixing Transformers 3?
> 
> 
> JSS



Currently, I have "Bridesmaids" out (an LFE extravaganza







) and "Judy Moody" coming out...


Starting "Safe" (Sept release) tomorrow... Jason Statham... guns, punches and car chases.. lots of fun.










TF3:


Greg Russell (FX) Gary Summers (DX) Jeff Haboush (MX).


Finishing up this week.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dimetera413* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield Bad Company 2 is all you need for a video game sound demo for some friends coming over to check out the system. Mortar strikes, tanks, huge guns, C4, you get the picture.



Thanks! Oh and anyone looking for deals - best buy and borders are having some nice blu ray specials today. Picked up the xmen trilogy (includes movie bucks for first class on each blu ray) and WOTW and dark knight. Did not break the wallet at all! I did see LOTR on the clearance rack at borders too.


----------



## maxmercy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*
Currently, I have "Bridesmaids" out (an LFE extravaganza







) and "Judy Moody" coming out...


Starting "Safe" (Sept release) tomorrow... Jason Statham... guns, punches and car chases.. lots of fun.










TF3:


Greg Russell (FX) Gary Summers (DX) Jeff Haboush (MX).


Finishing up this week.
Russell and co. did a fantastic job for TF2.....used the entire LFE bandwidth to great effect, esp in the cinema.


Will have to make mental note to check out 'Safe' in September....


Thanks for the info,


JSS


----------



## Archaea

LFE


The Incredible Hulk (2008) - Chapter 17 - "It Has to Be Me" - 01:32:00 - 01:32:49 for Hulk scream! or through 01:36:15 for beginning of fight and helicopter crash. The scream HAS to be on this disk IMO, if you do nothing else at least put that first 49 seconds of this scene on the LFE section! With the right ported subwoofer you feel the hulk's breath on your face!!! The scene goes on until 01:41:08, but the point is made by 01:36:15 and these individual demos are best kept short and sweet!


Titan AE - Chapter 16 - "In the Ice Ring" - 1:02:50 - 1:07:30 - Space Ships flying in between huge space 'iceburgs'. Lots of LFE. You don't really need this whole excert, but it's awesome to listen to on a good sub!


U-571 - Chapter 15 - "Depth Charged" - 01:17:00 - 01:20:37 - Depth Charge Scene Beginning - Plenty of Explosions, and I think the quieter middle section of this clip should be included to show dynamic contrast and build the scene!


Matrix Revolution - Chapter 26 - "A Truce" - 01:39:29 - 01:40:18 - I enjoy the LFE effect of the architects voice, it's an unusual effect.


Terminator 2 - Judgement Day - Chapter 57 - "Terminator Serves Notice" - 01:52:01 - 01:53:29 The minigun scene where the terminator shoots a bunch of cop cars and then uses a grenade launcher from the cyberdyne window --- Some of the best sound in any movie I've ever watched the grenade explosions while short are very satisfying --- gets better the louder you crank it! You'll think you are on a firing range! Another of my favorite scenes to demo and not just for LFE.


----------



## EddieDigital

@ Upstate-avfan-da,Check out Deadspace 2.Great sound and bass.Play it loud and with the lights off!


----------



## Gov




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dimetera413* /forum/post/20504420
> 
> 
> Battlefield Bad Company 2 is all you need for a video game sound demo for some friends coming over to check out the system. Mortar strikes, tanks, huge guns, C4, you get the picture.



I second this one!


----------



## T( )( )L

LFE MAN.....thx for this continiuation thread,god job : )


I think i have one you missed...."Inside" gruesome movie with 5 star bas extremly low @ high peak,well you know it ; )



Anyone know where to find Titan a.e dts ?? orded on chance here in sweden but got dolby 2.0 version : )



Nick


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/20504636
> 
> 
> Jason Statham... guns, punches and car chases..



That's all I needed to see - looking forward to it


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T( )( )L* /forum/post/20513455
> 
> 
> LFE MAN.....thx for this continiuation thread,god job : )
> 
> 
> I think i have one you missed...."Inside" gruesome movie with 5 star bas extremly low @ high peak,well you know it ; )
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know where to find Titan a.e dts ?? orded on chance here in sweden but got dolby 2.0 version : )
> 
> 
> 
> Nick



Indeed, À l'intérieur(inside) is crazy in lfe effects, but only in french dts or dolby..dubbed track is heavily filtered in low end. Also [rec]2 is great, lotsa bass in 20hz area and lower to single digits. I think i will put both to five star category.










Did you check ebay for titan a.e, there is many.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Thanks for the recommendations.


I have skyline coming tomorrow via netflix since my curiosity about the movie got the best of me the at least if the movie is mediocre hopefully the audio will blast.


----------



## raistline

I hate to say it, but, the saying that Skyline is mediocre would actually be quite the compliment. It does have some good sound though.


----------



## Briguy65

What about the movie Inception? Where does it stand in the ratings? Or did I miss it?


----------



## lfe man

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Briguy65* 
What about the movie Inception? Where does it stand in the ratings? Or did I miss it?
Did forget that(and still many others), maybe 4 star max to me.


----------



## PMantis24

Just watched "Despicable Me" recently, not sure if it would make the list as a whole, but there are some scenes with some great LFE.


The scene where Gru is hanging from the ceiling of Victor's place and the shark sees him and tries to break through the glass. Not sure if it's super low freq bass but a really nice hit you in the chest impact bass.


Also the scene when the rocket takes off, that has some real nice low freq bass that you can feel and shakes the room.


Harry Potter 7 part 1 also has a really nice LFE soundtrack through out the movie.


Btw, great work on the list lfe man, it's about time a new updated one was made. Thanks!


----------



## lfe man

No problem PMantis24, you're welcome


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hate to say it, but, the saying that Skyline is mediocre would actually be quite the compliment. It does have some good sound though.



Hahaha well at least it has that


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

I see that this thread is now a sticky, but where did the old thread go?


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/20522604
> 
> 
> I see that this thread is now a sticky, but where did the old thread go?



The link is now in first page and of course big thanks to our great admin Mike Lang.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Ah, sweet! Stickied!


----------



## onesquin

Just finished watching The Mechanic. I thought it was very accurate with very nice LFE throughout the movie. Not only action scenes but music and effects to add drama. I think I have a new demo scene. I have to run it back a few times tomorrow when everybody is awake at demo levels. 4.5/5 stars for sure.


----------



## onesquin

I picked up Independence Day on BluRay today for family movie night. A buddy brought the DVD over when I finished my IB last year and I couldn't hit the eject button fast enough. While much better than the DVD it still left me wanting on many scenes but it surprised me on others. Not bad for a 1996 film in both effects and sound? Maybe worth a rent or netflix bump on the priority list. 2/2.5 stars due to lack of consistency and quality of LFE. Anybody else catch this BluRay yet?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

I got more of a four star vibe from The Mechanic. Also vote four stars for I Am Number Four... was underwhelmed with the whole movie.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Bought Godzilla (1998) today on blu-ray and to give you a quick idea of how its LFE compares with the blu-ray version of War Of The Worlds, well on Godzilla with my sub's knob at 1/4th of the way and the receiver's bass setting set a -10 db and subwoofer level at -6 db I could feel Godzilla's footsteps (around the 26 minute mark) near the market area before the city major's speech scene.


War Of The Worlds on the other hand with the sub's knob at the same level and the receiver's bass set at -10 and the subwoofer level at -15 db I felt way more bass with the Tripod's first assault than Godzilla's footsteps. War Of The Worlds is just that amazing!


I haven't watched Godzilla yet on blu-ray I only did a quick test, I'll watch it tomorrow and might post graphs later.


----------



## onesquin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20525401
> 
> 
> I got more of a four star vibe from The Mechanic.



Looking at the list of 4.5 star and 4 star movies, I say it is a solid 4.5. The scene where he takes out his boss pressurized my whole house like few scenes have.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

*Unbreakable - DVD, DTS*


The $3 DVD bin strikes again. This one got my attention early, and not because it's the last Shyamallama movie he did that I actually liked. My vote - 4 stars. It has the extension, it has the quality, but it doesn't have the quantity for any more than that. I do kind of wish I'd heard that blast of 10Hz, but the tapped horn can't reach that low.


As requested, I left the color palette in these. All waterfalls LFE track only, once again demuxed and split by Hypercube Transcoder.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Just saw skyline finally and agree with the great audio throughout, a lot of LFE that shook the room.


The movie actually wasn't as bad than what some ppl wrote but maybe it was bc I went in with very low expectations lol. Not much in terms of story but entertaining action. The audio definitely helped create the intensity.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Anyone else here watched Xmen: First Class? Loved the movie but wasn't impressed by its LFE.


----------



## clipper57

neither was i impressed with the lfe especially when the sub and jet both crashed no rumble at all.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Quote:

Originally Posted by *clipper57* 
neither was i impressed with the lfe especially when the sub and jet both crashed no rumble at all.
When I first watched the movie I thought whoever did the setup at the theater must have accidently put the subwoofer level at it's lowest possible setting. But I went to another theater and the LFE was even less!


----------



## kemiza

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* 
When I first watched the movie I thought whoever did the setup at the theater must have accidently put the subwoofer level at it's lowest possible setting. But I went to another theater and the LFE was even less!
The AMC theater in Indianapolis was rocking! It was also a digital presentation.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Godzilla (1998, Blu-Ray, DTS HD-Master Audio 5.1)


Here's the standouts in my opinion:


26:46 to 27:47 godzilla interrups major's speech










45:23 to 46:21 godzilla rises from underground










49:24 to 50:23 military pursues godzilla and fires sidewinder missiles










1:53:24 to 1:54:23 godzilla returns










1:55:21 to 1:56:20 godzilla chases their cab










I tried to note down every major LFE event in the movie, but I'm sure i missed a few:

4:47 to 5:45 godzilla attacks ship

18:45 to 19:44 godzilla pulls down a ship

19:45 to 20:26 ship rises and plane flies through thunderstorm

24:52 to 25:50 godzilla reaches New York

25:50 to 26:46 godzilla tears up the marketplace

26:46 to 27:47 godzilla interrups major's speech

28:47 to 29:45 Jason sees godzilla

29:45 to 30:42 Jason almost gets squashed

45:23 to 46:21 godzilla rises from underground

46:21 to 47;21 godzilla breath and starts walking towards fish pile

47:21 to 48:19 godzilla reaches fish pile

48;24 to 49:24 military assaults godzilla

49:24 to 50:23 military pursues godzilla and fires sidewinder missiles

51:23 to 52:21 military choppers assault godzilla

52:22 to 53:22 godzilla fights back

1:19:31 to 1:20:28 godzilla is found underground

1:22:09 to 1:23:07 godzilla approaching park trap

1:23:07 to 1:24:07 godzilla avoids trap military attacks

1:24:07 to 1:25:05 godzilla enters river navy prepares to attack

1:26:51 to 1:27:50 navy knocks out godzilla

1:51:36 to 1:52:34 they escape and military blows up msg

1:53:24 to 1:54:23 godzilla returns

1:54:23 to 1:55:21 godzilla tries to fit between two buildings and roars

1:55:21 to 1:56:20 godzilla chases their cab

1:56:20 to 1:57:19 chase continues

1:57:19 to 1:58:20 chase continues

2:0:58 to 2:01:56 cab in mouth

2:01:56 to 2:02:54 godzilla lured to the brooklyn bridge

2:02:54 to 2:03:53 fighter jets assault godzilla

2:03:53 to 2:04:51 godzilla collapses and whimpers


This movie hardly has anything for under 40 hz, but as you can see from my notes there's plenty of scenes with LFE. I think this movie is 3 to 3.5 stars.


----------



## Luke12390

Thanks for the analysis LetoAtreides82. I'd been wondering about Godzilla. I'm not sure if it has been released on blu-ray down here.


----------



## Mrkazador

Woot, thread sticky!


----------



## jnmfox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/20534314
> 
> 
> The AMC theater in Indianapolis was rocking! It was also a digital presentation.



X-men in our local theater was also loud with a lot LFE. The russian jet flyover sound seemed really realistic, I live near an AFB. I'm looking forward to the Blu-ray release.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnmfox* /forum/post/20537762
> 
> 
> X-men in our local theater was also loud with a lot LFE. The russian jet flyover sound seemed really realistic, I live near an AFB. I'm looking forward to the Blu-ray release.



That's weird, it seems some locations got good LFE for X-Men First Class, others didn't.


----------



## lfe man

Thanks wolfie and leto for charts. I did too comparison with godzilla and another heavy stomper cloverfield and liked the sound of godzilla footsteps more and surround channels were more active there too. Pretty fun movie with great monster action scenes. Can't say same to cloverfield, otherwise than it have still some epic bass scenes. Also watched scott pilgrim ws world and that have some crazy bass scenes, but the movie is horrible teenage love crap.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lfe man* 
Thanks wolfie and leto for charts. I did too comparison with godzilla and another heavy stomper cloverfield and liked the sound of godzilla footsteps more and surround channels were more active there too. Pretty fun movie with great monster action scenes. Can't say same to cloverfield, otherwise than it have still some epic bass scenes. Also watched scott pilgrim ws world and that have some crazy bass scenes, but the movie is horrible teenage love crap.








Glad you liked Godzilla. I hear there's supposed to be a new Godzilla coming out next year, I hope it'll be cgi again.


Talking about monster movies, I hear Super 8 which comes out tomorrow at theaters is a monster movie. It's directed by the same guy that did Cloverfield, so maybe it'll have awesome LFE?


I'm finally going to watch Thor tomorrow night, hoping the LFE is as good as you all are saying.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* 
It's directed by the same guy that did Cloverfield, so maybe it'll have awesome LFE?
I have very high hopes for it. Anna Behlmer and Andy Nelson are listed in the sound department as re-recording mixers. They both worked on Cloverfield


----------



## D.T.MIKE

Battle: Los Angeles this Tuesday this movie has LFE written all over it. Review is up on Hi Def Digest looks promising.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's directed by the same guy that did Cloverfield, so maybe it'll have awesome LFE?



Just for clarification...


Matt Reeves directed Cloverfield and Let Me In.


JJ Abrams directed Mission Impossible 3, Start Trek and Super 8. He produced Cloverfield.


----------



## croseiv

Yay! Glad to see this one back in action.


----------



## sukumar

How to understand waterfall diagrams. I noticed red spots in the low frequency band. What is meant by these colors? Not sure what does it mean to go from top to bottom.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20488103
> 
> *Titan A.E. - DVD, DTS*
> 
> 
> First movie to be waterfalled by yours truly using the output of my new Behringer UCA222. Note the lack of 60Hz hum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These charts are done with the DTS audio ripped off the DVD and split into WAV files - LFE only.
> 
> 
> Guys... before you watch this movie, for the love of all that's holy, _turn on your subsonic filters_. I got three scenes for you. First, Earth blowing up. Second, navigating the ice field. Third, destroying the Drej and creating New Earth. I won't post them all in image form, just the juicier ones. Not that they aren't all juicy... I didn't do 15 of these on this title because of a lack of overwhelming LFE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this ain't a five star, I don't know what is.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...lls/titan1.jpg


----------



## SbWillie

In laymen's terms, just look at the color chart like you would a weather radar. Red means louder (db) bass just like reds indicated stronger storms.


----------



## [KYA]Mega

A point of clarification is needed in post#1:


It lists these as 5-star:

The Lord of the Rings - The Fellowship of the Ring

The Lord of the Rings - The Return of the King


From my understanding, it's only the extended editions that are 5-star. The versions that are currently out on Blu-ray are NOT the extended editions and therefore don't have the 5-star bass. But the extended versions are coming out June 28, 2011.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sukumar* /forum/post/20557274
> 
> 
> How to understand waterfall diagrams. I noticed red spots in the low frequency band. What is meant by these colors? Not sure what does it mean to go from top to bottom.



That waterfall is missing the color scale, so you really can't tell anything from it. Here's one with the color scale, this one is from the Godzilla blu-ray:










At the left you see the color scale, my scale has the blacks at -70db to -58db, blues at -56db to -50db, light blue at -46db to -48db, greens at -32db to -44db, yellow from -28db to -30db, and finally red from 0db to -26db.


With this scale you'd want to see reds in the chart but you also want some yellows and greens as this range (0db to -44db) will give you a nice dynamic LFE experience. A dynamic LFE experience is one in which loud scenes sound/feel loud and scenes that shouldn't be as loud aren't. A huge spaceship crashing into a planet should be very loud, while a human's footstep should obviously be less loud.


If the chart were filled with greens and barely any yellow or reds, that movie would be considered poor for LFE and shouldn't be rated higher than 2 stars. As you can see from my chart it has plenty of reds, yellow, and greens, but unfortunately it barely has any LFE below 35hz. That's not a good thing because LFE below 35hz increases the LFE experience. Even though most humans can't hear below 20hz, you can most definitely feel the pressure it produces.


Earthquakes for example produce sound below 20hz, which is why most people feel an earthquake before they can hear it.


Because the movie lacks LFE below 35hz it should get a rating penalty of at least 1 star. What could have easily been a 4, maybe 4.5 star bass movie is pushed down to 3, maybe 3.5 stars.


As for going from top to bottom, things near the top of the chart are more recent than things near the bottom of the chart. The chart I posted has events that happened a minute before the events at the top. Likewise the events at the middle happened around 30 seconds before the top events.


To get a better understanding you can download Speclab here:
http://dl4yhf.ssl7.com/speclab/install_speclab.zip 


After you install it, run it and play an mp3. If you're interested in helping us analyse movies for LFE, try these settings for a start:
croseiv's settings part 1 
croiseiv's settings part 2 
croiseiv's settings part 3 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20545862
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finally going to watch Thor tomorrow night, hoping the LFE is as good as you all are saying.



Watched it last night, definite 5 star LFE







There was also a scene after the credits, I think it gives an idea of who the villan, or at least one of the villans, will be in the Avengers movie.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20558363
> 
> 
> That waterfall is missing the color scale, so you really can't tell anything from it.



This one from Unbreakable isn't... the color scale hasn't changed between the two:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...breakable1.jpg


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20558387
> 
> 
> This one from Unbreakable isn't... the color scale hasn't changed between the two:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...breakable1.jpg



True, just pointing out to Sukumar the importance of the color scale.

That waterfall is interesting, it's very rare to see so much LFE focused on the 15hz to 26hz range. If you don't have subs that go that low, and then you go see the movie at a friend's place with subs that can, the experience would be completely different.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Yes indeed. I didn't even know it was there... the last time I'd watched Unbreakable was well before I had anything like a decent subwoofer.


----------



## sukumar

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* 
True, just pointing out to Sukumar the importance of the color scale.

That waterfall is interesting, it's very rare to see so much LFE focused on the 15hz to 26hz range. If you don't have subs that go that low, and then you go see the movie at a friend's place with subs that can, the experience would be completely different.
Thanks a lot for providing detailed explanation. I installed tool and playing with it and it is very interesting.


I had bought Paradigm Studio 100 speakers. I am in the process buying either Paradigm Sub 12 or 15. I am creating home theater as hobby;-). I will explore the tool an will ask for any help.


----------



## killtip

Bought a new HT speakers system, a SVS 5.1 with a PC12-NSD and I stumble across this thread for bass heavy movies. Just want to thank the OP for providing such a good list.


WOTW and Cloverfield kick ass!



Keep up the good work.



PS Saw Thor in Theater, a potential 5-star when it comes out on blu ray.


----------



## raistline

I am both shocked and hurt that Scott Pilgrim Vs. the World is not in the 4-5 star range even more so that it is not on the list. This is one of the most impressive movies for Bass that I have seen and owned.

So yeah, please add it to the list. I give it a 4.5 start with ease.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Svendsen* /forum/post/20430149
> 
> 
> How about unstoppable (2010) (I watched it last night). I know it doesn't have an insane amount of bass like Tron or WOTW, but it does mak it feel like a train is coming right through your livingroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen some waterfall graphs for it - and I know it isn't heavy below 20 Hz - but how about a 3.5 star verdict?



I think the Unstoppable soundtrack uses LFE about as effectively as any I've ever heard. In earlier years I spent a lot of time in rail yards and on and around locomotive engines, and Unstoppable sounded like what I had heard then, to the life. Unstoppable is high on my list of all time best soundtracks.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline* /forum/post/20564775
> 
> 
> I am both shocked and hurt that Scott Pilgrim Vs. the World is not in the 4-5 star range even more so that it is not on the list. This is one of the most impressive movies for Bass that I have seen and owned.
> 
> So yeah, please add it to the list. I give it a 4.5 start with ease.



I hate that movie







, but yeah it sure have great bass...will add it to the list.


Btw, we have new 5 star bass movie tomorrow.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20565090
> 
> 
> I hate that movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but yeah it sure have great bass...will add it to the list.
> 
> 
> Btw, we have new 5 star bass movie tomorrow.



I agree that Scott Pilgrim was silly but I kind of liked it and it does, indeed, have GREAT LFE.


I assume the release for tomorrow you are talking about is Battle: Los Angeles. I didn't see it in the theater but have heard that it has a wonderful soundtrack. Despite my reservations about the quality of the film dramatically, I have reserved the BD at my neighborhood Blockbuster for tomorrow.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree that Scott Pilgrim was silly but I kind of liked it and it does, indeed, have GREAT LFE.
> 
> 
> I assume the release for tomorrow you are talking about is Battle: Los Angeles. I didn't see it in the theater but have heard that it has a wonderful soundtrack. Despite my reservations about the quality of the film dramatically, I have reserved the BD at my neighborhood Blockbuster for tomorrow.



Blockbuster still exists?


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline* /forum/post/20565147
> 
> 
> Blockbuster still exists?



Dish recently bought Blockbuster's assets and installed a new management team. They then had to make new deals with the studios for discs. It took a while but BB is now back on an even keel and providing better customer service than at any time in recent memory. Netflix still does better at getting out new discs to replace returned ones but their policy is not to buy newly released BD editions of classic old films, which means you can't get any of the newly released Criterion BDs from them. Thus, these days BB carries many BDs that NF doesn't have. My solution was to dump NF, return to BB and hope that BB survived. So far, at least, the change back to BB has been good for me.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/20565131
> 
> 
> 
> I assume the release for tomorrow you are talking about is Battle: Los Angeles.



Yup, just tons of deep subsonic stuff... more than tron legacy(though maybe not so hot), but plenty with great low alien gun sounds and explosions kick hard too(it's weird that some explosion don't have much any bass), but there is many great scenes. There is also one big bass scene in the end that is spectacular and also surround usage is great in this film.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/20564919
> 
> 
> I think the Unstoppable soundtrack uses LFE about as effectively as any I've ever heard.



It's at least a 4.5 star in my opinion, lacking only in extension. Indeed, The Haunting doesn't go all that low either, and it's a fiver. I need to check this one out again soon.


Battle LA... might be skipping that one. Not decided yet. Heard it's a terrible movie, but then again I have two 16Hz tapped horns now. Might make up for it


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20565434
> 
> 
> Yup, just tons of deep subsonic stuff... more than tron legacy(though maybe not so hot), but plenty with great low alien gun sounds and explosions kick hard too(it's weird that some explosion don't have much any bass), but there is many great scenes. There is also one big bass scene in the end that is spectacular and also surround usage is great in this film.



I can hardly wait to see Battle: LA. I have heard that it is dumb but I don't mind dumb films if they are loud and exciting and have great production values, including a terrific soundtrack with first class LFE.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20565439
> 
> 
> It's at least a 4.5 star in my opinion, lacking only in extension. Indeed, The Haunting doesn't go all that low either, and it's a fiver. I need to check this one out again soon.



I get at least 95 percent of the BDs I see under a BB or NF subscription, depending on whom I am signed up with at the time. For that reason, I am very, very selective about which BD movies I buy. I think I am going to buy Unstoppable, though, because of its wonderful audio.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can hardly wait to see Battle: LA. I have heard that it is dumb but I don't mind dumb films if they are loud and exciting and have great production values, including a terrific soundtrack with first class LFE.
> 
> 
> I get at least 95 percent of the BDs I see under a BB or NF subscription, depending on whom I am signed up with at the time. For that reason, I am very, very selective about which BD movies I buy. I think I am going to buy Unstoppable, though, because of its wonderful audio.



I actually recently purchased Unstopable as whim without watching it instead of seeing a movie at the theater. I am very pleased with this spontaneous buy.

Great sound and a good movie to boot.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/20566735
> 
> 
> I can hardly wait to see Battle: LA. I have heard that it is dumb but I don't mind dumb films if they are loud and exciting and have great production values, including a terrific soundtrack with first class LFE.



Same here! Very much looking forward to the waterfall plots for B:LA


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20565439
> 
> 
> It's at least a 4.5 star in my opinion, lacking only in extension. Indeed, The Haunting doesn't go all that low either, and it's a fiver. I need to check this one out again soon.
> 
> 
> Battle LA... might be skipping that one. Not decided yet. Heard it's a terrible movie, *but then again I have two 16Hz tapped horns now. Might make up for it*



That's all the reason you need, Wolf.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20567429
> 
> 
> That's all the reason you need, Wolf.



Indeed, great LFE can makeup for a lot of weaknesses in any movie, can't it.


----------



## bossobass

Hey, I wasted a dime on that POS Scott Pilgrim. Terrible flick, no LFE worth turning the system on for.


But, the good news,,, the drought is OVER!

Battle For L.A.


FIVE STARS


Here are some scenes... no spoilers. Get this BR and STRAP IN:


0:22









0:55









1:02









1:30









1:40









1:43









1:46









1:47










I loved the movie, story, special FX and sound. Plenty more Low End where the above came from.


Enjoy,


Bosso


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, I wasted a dime on that POS Scott Pilgrim. Terrible flick, no LFE worth turning the system on for.



Whaaaaaaaaaat?!?!?!!!


It has nothing below 15hz, but above, i thought it was pretty good. It really helps that my couch has a great resonance in the 17-22hz region....liked the music, too...bass battle was good fun, with the vegan police breaking up the party....


Will check out battle la this weekend. Good to hear you thought it was a decent movie.....On top of the LFE....


I need to be able to reproduce below 17hz, apparently....


JSS


----------



## D.T.MIKE

Thanks for that Bossobass just got through watching it myself and agree with you 100%!







First rate audio and video presentation glad I went out and bought it. This DVD will be the hot topic from here out for bass for a long time.


----------



## gwsat

I watched Battle: LA this evening and loved the soundtrack, which had terrific LFE. The movie itself was pretty silly but nevertheless very exciting and well acted.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20569972
> 
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaat?!?!?!!!



Yeah... I thought Scott Pilgrim was pretty decent for bass. Maybe not 5 stars but still pretty solid. Maybe it just wasn't the movie for Bosso.







It's kind of a movie for people of my generation. For others... it may look pretty stupid.










Nice set of graphs on Battle:LA, Bosso. Thanks! Btw, when you post, they are straight digital or are they mic'd from your LP? I ordered my copy on Amazon so it should be here either tomorrow or maybe Thursday. Was expecting it here today but... I guess not. Looks like there is plenty of fodder for my LLT's.


----------



## notnyt

You can tell when bosso mics his graphs as they generally have 60hz noise in them =]


Ugh, Battle LA sucked as a movie, but I guess I'll have to watch it again in my theater.


----------



## maxmercy

Yes you will. May the bass gods have mercy on those ears in that theatre....


JSS


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt* /forum/post/20570663
> 
> 
> You can tell when bosso mics his graphs as they generally have 60hz noise in them =]
> 
> 
> Ugh, Battle LA sucked as a movie, but I guess I'll have to watch it again in my theater.



Actually, the opposite. The 60 Hz noise appears in the direct feed graphs. No 60 Hz noise in the mic'd graphs.


The above were mic'd. Far less hassle to just set up the mic and watch the movie. Not perfectly accurate, but pretty darned close. I wish more people would post comparos of digital feed vs mic'd. It would give a lot of insight into who liked what soundtrack and why.


Having played SPATW followed immediately by BFLA with same calibration and MVL, I can say that there was no contest. Not just overall levels and peaks, but the composition of the LFE is what makes BFLA stand out as a 5 star LFE track.


Of course, as always, just my opinion.










Bosso


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20571435
> 
> 
> Actually, the opposite. The 60 Hz noise appears in the direct feed graphs. No 60 Hz noise in the mic'd graphs.
> 
> 
> The above were mic'd. Far less hassle to just set up the mic and watch the movie. Not perfectly accurate, but pretty darned close. I wish more people would post comparos of digital feed vs mic'd. It would give a lot of insight into who liked what soundtrack and why.
> 
> 
> Having played SPATW followed immediately by BFLA with same calibration and MVL, I can say that there was no contest. Not just overall levels and peaks, but the composition of the LFE is what makes BFLA stand out as a 5 star LFE track.
> 
> 
> Of course, as always, just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso



Woops, got em confused, sorry.


I could post mic'd vs feed, but you wouldn't see much difference


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt* /forum/post/20571499
> 
> 
> Woops, got em confused, sorry.
> 
> 
> I could post mic'd vs feed, but you wouldn't see much difference



Yeah, you're perfectly content leaving my butt hanging out there alone to take all the heat from nay sayers.










Just a point of possible interest; check out the attic fan drone in the last graph with fundamental at 18.4 Hz and resonant harmonic at 55.2 Hz.










Shut off the fan, streaks disappear. Like I've said, SpecLab shows everything and can help with noise floor, rattle and buzz problems as well.










Bosso


----------



## notnyt

Hah, I was wondering what that was. Fortunately I don't have many of these issues. The only annoying thing is that the driver all the way on the other side of the house resonates at some frequencies. Fortunately, you can't hear it in the theater seats. Unfortunately, I have enough powers to make the walls make noise at some levels







#firstworldproblems.


As for naysayers, their loss







lots of sealed displacement and lots of power is win. Anything else is a compromise.


----------



## Scott Simonian

No 'naysaying' from me, Dave.


----------



## Steveo1234

bossobass: Thank you for your effort. Graphs looks pretty much as expected. What the graphs doesnt tell you on the other hand is that the bass also sounds excellent. It has a very sweet "texture". Very much unlike Inception and others...


----------



## maxmercy

Bosso,


I'll put together some peak v average graphs and post them for spatw and others this wknd. This seems like a good thread to put them up in.....may have to ask netflix to send me tron legacy again....


As for mic'ed vs digital feed, i know i get nothing (or at least 10db below) below 16 hz, by design. I am in the bang for buck club, with a measly 300w feeding two thts.....and i listen at 10db below reference when it is 'turned up'.......


I'll get the graphs up this wknd....


JSS


----------



## lfe man

New bass movie of week/month is Battle: Los Angeles










...and thanks bosso.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20574128
> 
> 
> New bass movie of week/month is Battle: Los Angeles



Indeed, I posted in the Battle: LA thread that after the movie was over I realized that I had received a back and fanny massage.







The film has its weaknesses, God knows, but LFE is not one of them.


----------



## Toe

Great to hear about Battle LA! Cant wait to check it out.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20569893
> 
> 
> Hey, I wasted a dime on that POS Scott Pilgrim. Terrible flick, no LFE worth turning the system on for.
> 
> 
> Bosso



Scott Pilgrim was incredible in the LFE department for me..........easy 4.5 stars. I watched Air Bender right before it which was a 5 IMO and Pilgrim still impressed the hell out of me for LFE! As a matter of fact, I liked Pilgrim so much as far as sound/LFE that I ended up doing a trade so I could own a copy of it. Your comment surprises me!


----------



## Bluvette

Can't wait to check it out on the weekend.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Re-evaluated Unstoppable this evening. I'm this close to changing my mind to five star on it. Bumping up the LFE just a bit really woke this one up for me. 118dB sustained at listening position... the two tapped horns had my hair moving a couple times. A couple more times, and I'd say five star for sure.


The LFE in it is still not all that deep, but there's certainly a lot of it. I'm still going to say 4.5 stars.


----------



## PB13Ultra_n00b

How hot do you guys set your subs?


----------



## notnyt

I'll run anywhere from +10 to +15 over reference depending on the movie. Don't try this at home


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll run anywhere from +10 to +15 over reference depending on the movie. Don't try this at home



DAMN......seriously, wear some etymotics if you will 'listen' and/or feel a movie next time......they preserve the freq response and only decrease dBs.....


JSS


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20575926
> 
> 
> DAMN......seriously, wear some etymotics if you will 'listen' and/or feel a movie next time......they preserve the freq response and only decrease dBs.....
> 
> 
> JSS



Surely that's a number representing how hot the bottom end is,...right?







+15db over reference through the critical mid-band and HF would certainly be,.. well,..ummm exhilarating


Sustained, uber high levels are not a thing that is foreign to me, and I'm good out to 15khz, and 17.4khz at a lower level. I'm very much aversive to frequency dependent overload, and harshness in a live sound environment, and perhaps that's served me well.


Yes, high SPL's are not good for you in sustained doses,...but when done right, they elicit a feeling I can get nowhere else.



btw, Etymotics = good stuff


----------



## notnyt

Yes, that's just the bottom end. Someone asked how hot the subs were run. As for the rest of it, depends on the movie.. anywhere from -15 to 0.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PB13Ultra_n00b* /forum/post/20575526
> 
> 
> How hot do you guys set your subs?



Depends on how bad the movie is. If it's a good movie I usually want well balanced sound, so the LFE is usually at -15 to -10 where I usually listen. If it's a terrible movie with 5 star LFE, I'll often run it above reference, keeping the rest of the system below -10.


My mains can't handle much more than that... the subs are way ahead of them in headroom. Looking to remedy that before too long.


----------



## Tooley

Battle Los Angeles not a bad movie over all but I would not rate the LFE over 3.5 - 4 at the most but then again I mark hard.


----------



## Luke Kamp

Battle Los Angeles is a 5 star for sure. Had a few of the guys over to watch it tonight and we had a good time. Ya the story is nothing new and about what I expected, but the constant gun fights and those deep digging alien weapons more than made up for it.


----------



## antbatt13

Watched Scott Pilgram last night... Ugh.


$15 and I'll ship you the blu ray!


----------



## onesquin

True Grit has a half dozen or so good gunshots and that is it. The movie was not as good as I thought it would be either.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Watched Green Lantern today and thought the LFE was decent, anyone else seen it yet? What did you think of the LFE?


Also have anyone here seen Super 8 yet?


----------



## lfe man

Watched moria scene from lotr: fotr and found nice little scene in there where gandalf and friends are in that broken stairs and when those stairs start to collapse after that "not to beard" scene first time there is quick shot where we see gandalf in middle in picture and we hear/feel that i assume is from balrog breath/growl pressure wave. What is nice in that scene that we can see gandalf beard and hairs to move from that pressure wave.







...never ever noticed that before. Pretty cool little detail there and great film making.


----------



## maxmercy

As promised, LFE Spectrums for entire films. What you see is an average LFE graph, and a peak graph above it. The grpahs include the LFE channel and redirected bass from mains/center/surrounds. My BluRay/AVR/Soundcard has a rolloff starting at about 7Hz and is 6dB down at 5Hz, and falls off the cliff below that.


Let's begin:



Batman Begins:











The Dark Knight:










Casino Royale:










BlackHawk Down:










Iron Man:










As you can see, most of these begin to roll off below 30Hz. Likely because Cinema subs are usually vented boxes tuned to 25-30Hz. BlackHawk Down has the enormous spikes of LFE down at 7Hz and 16Hz in the fmaous "Irene" scene.


More to come....


JSS


----------



## maxmercy

More...


Transformers:











Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen:










Iron Man 2: note that more sub 30Hz stuff was used for the sequel:










Now for some below 30Hz action:


Scott Pilgrim:










And by far still the best use of the bandwidth thus far, The Incredible Hulk:










Tron Legacy, Titan AE, and Battle LA are on the list of to-dos, as well as old favs, like the Star Wars movies, the new Star Trek, and others. Requests are welcome.


Interesting to note that most of the films roll off below 30Hz. Black Hawk Down, The Incredible Hulk break that mold. Scott Pilgrim to a lesser extent.


JSS


----------



## Tooley

Drive Angry has a few good spots of long low LFE but not that great overall.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

MaxMercy how are you doing those graphs? Does it do them automatically, or did you plot them manually?


----------



## maxmercy

I use the Spectrum Graph function in SpecLab, and set it to show peak and average readings. The small window on the bottom is the waterfall graph. I then highpass all my speakers so that anything below 200Hz is sent to the sub out, to get all redirected bass in the graph as well.


It gives you an overall picture of LF content in an entire film. And it tells you where the strongest LFE lies, and overall extension of the movie. I imagine Tron Legacy and Battle LA will be similar to Incredible Hulk, by all descriptions.


I cannot reproduce below 16-17Hz well, but there are others who can (bosso comes to mind).


Any suggestions for other movies you want spectrums for?



JSS


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20588893
> 
> 
> I use the Spectrum Graph function in SpecLab, and set it to show peak and average readings. The small window on the bottom is the waterfall graph. I then highpass all my speakers so that anything below 200Hz is sent to the sub out, to get all redirected bass in the graph as well.
> 
> 
> It gives you an overall picture of LF content in an entire film. And it tells you where the strongest LFE lies, and overall extension of the movie. I imagine Tron Legacy and Battle LA will be similar to Incredible Hulk, by all descriptions.
> 
> 
> I cannot reproduce below 16-17Hz well, but there are others who can (bosso comes to mind).
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for other movies you want spectrums for?
> 
> 
> 
> JSS



But do you have it run for the entire movie (in other words you have it running for 2 hours etc) and then you take the screenshot, or does it do it instantly?


----------



## maxmercy

Has to run for the entire film. That's the part that sux. More later...


JSS


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20588992
> 
> 
> Has to run for the entire film. That's the part that sux. More later...
> 
> 
> JSS



Yea I wish there was a way to do it instantly from reading it straight off the disc. But still it gives interesting data. Your to-do list sounds good, and I'd be interested in seeing graphs for the other 5 star films (War Of The Worlds, Cloverfield, 9, etc). Would the other 5 star films look similar to The Incredible Hulk's graph? If it does, it might make rating LFE a bit easier.


Also I don't think it's necessary to plot the frequencies higher than 120, they're not considered LFE. I think that'd make it even easier to read the graphs.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onesquin* /forum/post/20585057
> 
> 
> True Grit has a half dozen or so good gunshots and that is it. The movie was not as good as I thought it would be either.



TG is nothing to write home about. A remake that didn't need to be made with less than maybe five minutes of decent LFE.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20588484
> 
> 
> Watched moria scene from lotr: fotr and found nice little scene in there where gandalf and friends are in that broken stairs and when those stairs start to collapse after that "not to beard" scene first time there is quick shot where we see gandalf in middle in picture and we hear/feel that i assume is from balrog breath/growl pressure wave. What is nice in that scene that we can see gandalf beard and hairs to move from that pressure wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...never ever noticed that before. Pretty cool little detail there and great film making.



I watched the entire extended edition last night. Didn't notice that part, but only because the double tapped horns had my own hairs moving most of the time. First time I'd seen the movie on decent audio gear... it was fun










Will have to use that scene for demo material when I finally do my show-off video of both horns in action.


Edit - almost forgot, I picked up Hostage this week on Blu-Ray. Good for around four stars, I think.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I wish there was a way to do it instantly from reading it straight off the disc. But still it gives interesting data. Your to-do list sounds good, and I'd be interested in seeing graphs for the other 5 star films (War Of The Worlds, Cloverfield, 9, etc). Would the other 5 star films look similar to The Incredible Hulk's graph? If it does, it might make rating LFE a bit easier.
> 
> 
> Also I don't think it's necessary to plot the frequencies higher than 120, they're not considered LFE. I think that'd make it even easier to read the graphs.



The LFE channel occasionaly contains more than you think above 120Hz, so I monitor up to 200 to see....revenge of hhe fallen' strongest single effect has a component at 120hz which is above all others....


JSS


----------



## Scott Simonian

MaxMercy, I love those bass average charts.


I highly recommend: Titan Ae, Tron Legacy, Cloverfield, Star Trek, WotW, BattleLA, Star Wars 1&2 for more averages.


----------



## maxmercy

Star Wars 1977, before a dedicated subwoofer channel existed:









That 16Hz on the average graph is artifact.


Star Wars 2006, after many new scenes added, and some soundtrack changes:










BTW - Nearly ALL of the bass in this movie is attributable to one thing: the Millenium Falcon.


Tron: Legacy










Surprised to see the average graph on Tron: Legacy??


This movie is a bass fest. If it seems less than impessive, it's because I had to turn the signal down; I was afraid of clipping the input on the sound card.....


It is a 30-40Hz FESTIVAL. Wherever you hear bass in this movie, there is a 30-40Hz component in there. It's not that there isn't much below, there is. But the 30-40Hz content is unbelieveable It's amlost always there. The average graph does not lie. Yes, strong bass all the way down to 10Hz, but the super low stuff comes in small bursts when needed. It seems the sound guys wanted this to definitely have impact in a real movie theater, but also have some extra goodies to playback for the systems at home that can extend down to single digits...


So, The Incredible Hulk is still the bass champ.....for now.


Scott, I'll do the requested films as I get time. I have to wait on Netflix to get some of them....will complete the StarWars Saga as well...



JSS


----------



## bossobass

Hi Max,


Great stuff, as usual.


It's always cool to be able to 'see' what is discussed, and especially cool to see confirmation of an opinion for many years that most took an opposite side against.


To be more specific, back in the heyday of "human hearing dictates a house curve", I argued that the ELC is built into the mixer's hearing so the low end in the audible range is adjusted for you during production and applying a post EQ house curve is unnecessarily taxing your system and presenting a distorted low end.


Here's the HULK graph you posted with the 100dB ELC curve laid over:

 


Of course, below about 25 Hz is not supposed to be audible, much less equally audible to 1,000 Hz and the discs that contain LFE composed of synth + recorded real events will have content to DC, but, below 25 Hz the curve flattens out.


This is mainly to keep the data from exceeding the ceiling of the format and, in most cases, still has a relatively boosted level vs the actual event.


Awesome work, Doc.


Bosso


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20591644
> 
> 
> Scott, I'll do the requested films as I get time. I have to wait on Netflix to get some of them....will complete the StarWars Saga as well...
> 
> 
> 
> JSS



Hey, thanks! Of the Star Wars movies, I'm mostly interesting in the Phantom Menace and Clones. Those were bass monsters. Omg lightsaber bass!!! RotS was bass anemic.


Totally not surprised about Tron. It is ...umm, bassy. Tons of 30hz bass in my room.










Bosso, now _that's_ interesting! I've tried house curves over the years and I never really liked the sound of it. I already have enough 10hz-50hz.


----------



## coolcat4843

*"U-571"* is only rated 4 stars?


----------



## LetoAtreides82

The difference between The Incredible Hulk and Tron Legacy is incredible, it's like if TIH is in it's own level.


Yea Tron: Legacy has amazing 30-40hz, but TIH doesn't seem far off either. Judging from your graphs MAxMercy, I get:


30hz:

Tron: Legacy: -43db average, -16db peak

The Incredible Hulk: -41db average, -17db peak

winner: TIH but close


33hz:

Tron: Legacy: -39db average, -17db peak

The Incredible Hulk: -40db average, -14db peak

winner: Tron: Legacy but very close


35hz:

Tron: Legacy: -43db average, -22db peak

The Incredible Hulk: -41db average, -16db peak

winner: TIH but close


38hz:

Tron: Legacy: -42db average, -19db peak

The Incredible Hulk: -39db average, -14db peak

winner: TIH


40hz:

Tron: Legacy: -43db average, -18db peak

The Incredible Hulk: -38db average, -13db peak

winner: TIH


Actually judging from these face-to-face numbers I'd say The Incredible Hulk is slightly better than Tron: Legacy at 30-40hz!


----------



## maxmercy

You cannot go by overall levels.....I look at the shape of the curve. TIH wins hands down in extension. But I recorded Tron about 10dB lower, IIRC. I recorded TIH a while back.


In a perfect world, I'd go back and level match all of these.....but I don't always have the receiver set at the same volume, as I have come close to clipping the input on the soundcard....some films are just mixed hot, it seems.


These are level-matched:


Empire Strikes Back:










Return of the Jedi, largely untouched for the DVD release, note the rolloff much like the 1977 StarWars:










Episode I, now we're getting somewhere:










Episode II:










Yes, these are level-matched. I was surprised to see Episode I be about 5dB down from Episode II....I ran them back to back while doing other stuff... Episode II is a bass monster, much like Tron Legacy, with 40-50Hz madness... The opening onslaught of the Naboo ship flying in and exploding literally dominate this graph, not much changes the peak structure after that. The blip at 68Hz in the peak graph is Anakin killing the poisonous grubs with his saber. Definite chest resonance there.....Overall, this film does very well. Good extension down to the low 20s, and some info below that...too bad the writing and acting could have been better...


Episode II comes close to clipping the soundcard. This is why Tron was turned down....Tron would have been near Episode II level if recorded the same way, but I was simply afraid to clip and have to start over in the middle of the film...Tron really made me wonder about my mains' integrity once into the grid....


JSS


----------



## maxmercy

Just like Bosso said, it seems nearly every film accounts for ELC curves down to 30Hz, just like you'd expect a good sound designer or mixer to do....after all, they are using ELC (their own ears) to mix the stuff... Most seem to rolloff at 12dB/octave after that, with occasional peaks that don't follow the rules....I imagine this is to make sure Professional Cinema Subwoofers do not explode or sound horrible....


The Incredible Hulk is an exception. Only film I have seen nearly flat to 9Hz both in peak and average levels...but Cloverfield and others are on the list....


More to come. Only ones I have left to run from my stash are Episode III, Quantum of Solace, The Matrix and the Matrix Reloaded. Of those, only Quantum is BluRay...


JSS


PS - Also of note: Look at Transformers. Although at a lower level, it has REAL signal down to 3Hz. That's below my system's rolloff, hard to say the level it was actually recorded at. It is when Jazz is blasted by Megatron. Bosso, you got a mic'ed graph of that scene? IIRC, it's the lowest effect in the film.


Many of the other films listed have content that low....look at Scott Pilgrim....all the way to 1Hz.


----------



## chukronos

I watched Battle: Los Angeles last week. Friggin' Awesome!!! I always watch movies and hope for some strong heart pounding action. And, it delivered!! In fact, because of how it sounded on my system, it may be one of my favorite movies. Loved it!


I haven't seen inception since it was in the theater. I will be watching that this week.

-Chuck


----------



## LetoAtreides82

War of the Worlds (Blu-Ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) smashes The Incredible Hulk!


----------



## Scott Simonian

Episode 1&2 have my favorite bass of the series. Ep2 is LOUD!


Very interested to see how Cloverfield turns out. Matrix Reloaded should have plenty of stuff that goes down below 20hz.


One thing I'd like to see... Master and Commander. Both the dvd and the blu-ray A/B'd against one another with these bass average charts. That would be cool.







I'll pony up the cash (or discs) to send to you, even.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* 
War of the Worlds (Blu-Ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) smashes The Incredible Hulk!








Gah!


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20594691
> 
> 
> War of the Worlds (Blu-Ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) smashes The Incredible Hulk!



Leto (or should I say Duke?),


Hey, here are my SpecLab FFT settings so that we can all be on same page...





























WOTW looks VERY impressive, thanks for the graph! Looks like your signal chain can go all the way to DC without roll off as well. Very nice... Just sux that I can't monitor much below 16Hz, loks like there is a LOT there in WOTW. I can do 10Hz at 93dB, but that's all at 5% THD....


I've heard that Matrix Revolutions is also very good for subsonics...


JSS


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20595600
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that Matrix Revolutions is also very good for subsonics...
> 
> 
> JSS



Yes it is. Has quite a bit of info going down to 10hz, at least. Pretty much all of the parts where Neo sees in the 'golden matrix vision' has deep stuff. The part with the machine face has good stuff in the 20's. Club sequence is good and check out some of the hits and the giant water bubbles during the finale.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Just watched Battle LA and was glad I bought it. Not a bad flick with some great sound. Had to turn it down a bit since we started watching it a little later than usual so this weekend wife is outta town and I can crank this thing haha.


Might have to do a LFE marathon during the day Saturday.


Anyone know whether the pacific on blu ray is worth picking up? LFE wasn't bad on cable, thinking better on blu ray.


----------



## Luke Kamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/20595971
> 
> 
> Just watched Battle LA and was glad I bought it. Not a bad flick with some great sound. Had to turn it down a bit since we started watching it a little later than usual so this weekend wife is outta town and I can crank this thing haha.
> 
> 
> Might have to do a LFE marathon during the day Saturday.
> 
> 
> Anyone know whether the pacific on blu ray is worth picking up? LFE wasn't bad on cable, thinking better on blu ray.



Didn't see it on cable but picked up the blu ray and LFE is very nice on The Pacific as is the overall mix and surround channel use. I believe the user Filmmixer worked on one or more of the eps and he does great work!







Solid addition to any collection IMO.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luke Kamp* /forum/post/20596199
> 
> 
> Didn't see it on cable but picked up the blu ray and LFE is very nice on The Pacific as is the overall mix and surround channel use. I believe the user Filmmixer worked on one or more of the eps and he does great work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid addition to any collection IMO.



Thank you.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Quote:

Originally Posted by *maxmercy* 
Leto (or should I say Duke?),


Hey, here are my SpecLab FFT settings so that we can all be on same page...


I've heard that Matrix Revolutions is also very good for subsonics...
Actually my name comes from Duke's grandson, Leto Atreides II










Thanks for the settings, mines were similar. I'll use your settings after Cloverfield.


I've got the Matrix trilogy on blu-ray, maybe I'll do the average spectogram graphs for them one of these days.


btw your graph for The Incredible Hulk, was that the DVD version or was it the blu-ray version?


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* 
Episode 1&2 have my favorite bass of the series. Ep2 is LOUD!


Very interested to see how Cloverfield turns out. Matrix Reloaded should have plenty of stuff that goes down below 20hz.


One thing I'd like to see... Master and Commander. Both the dvd and the blu-ray A/B'd against one another with these bass average charts. That would be cool.







I'll pony up the cash (or discs) to send to you, even.








I have the blu-ray version of Master And Commander, but not the dvd. I will do the lfe average chart for the blu-ray version later, and if you want you can send me the dvd and I'd do the chart for that as well.


Oh and here's Cloverfield (blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD 5.1):


----------



## maxmercy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* 
Actually my name comes from Duke's grandson, Leto Atreides II










Thanks for the settings, mines were similar. I'll use your settings after Cloverfield.


I've got the Matrix trilogy on blu-ray, maybe I'll do the average spectogram graphs for them one of these days.


btw your graph for The Incredible Hulk, was that the DVD version or was it the blu-ray version?
BluRay for T.I. Hulk. Cloverfield looks to give T.I. Hulk a run for its money!


JSS


----------



## Scott Simonian




----------



## LetoAtreides82

Master And Commander (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1)










rolloff begins at 38hz


----------



## Scott Simonian

PPsssshhhaaawww!


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20598115
> 
> 
> Master And Commander (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rolloff begins at 38hz



Wow....the true emasculation of what was a quite powerful soundtrack on DVD....


JSS


----------



## maxmercy

BTW - Episode 3 was really lacking both in overall level and extension....about 5dB less than Episode I, which was lower than Episode II....wonder if the BluRay coming out this year will change that.....


It could be that the StarWars team wanted Episode 3 to 'bridge' between II and IV....but who knows...


Waiting on Netflix for other films to analyze. Star Trek and Matrix Revolutions on it's way!


JSS


----------



## Scott Simonian

Curious what that +30dB peak (over average) around 6hz is about...


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20592451
> 
> 
> Hi Max,
> 
> 
> Great stuff, as usual.
> 
> 
> It's always cool to be able to 'see' what is discussed, and especially cool to see confirmation of an opinion for many years that most took an opposite side against.
> 
> 
> To be more specific, back in the heyday of "human hearing dictates a house curve", I argued that the ELC is built into the mixer's hearing so the low end in the audible range is adjusted for you during production and applying a post EQ house curve is unnecessarily taxing your system and presenting a distorted low end.
> 
> 
> Here's the HULK graph you posted with the 100dB ELC curve laid over:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, below about 25 Hz is not supposed to be audible, much less equally audible to 1,000 Hz and the discs that contain LFE composed of synth + recorded real events will have content to DC, but, below 25 Hz the curve flattens out.
> 
> 
> This is mainly to keep the data from exceeding the ceiling of the format and, in most cases, still has a relatively boosted level vs the actual event.
> 
> 
> Awesome work, Doc.
> 
> 
> Bosso





Junk science.



SpectrumLab is deceptive when you try to compare what you hear (and the way that you hear) against what you see on the screen with SL.


Take some wide band test noise of your choice that sounds "flat" and take a good look at the results that you get from 3 Hz to 24 kHz with SpectrumLab. The results have nothing to do with ELC contours!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20593114
> 
> 
> Bosso, now _that's_ interesting! I've tried house curves over the years and I never really liked the sound of it. I already have enough 10hz-50hz.




House cures are only supposed to be applied when you listen at levels below "reference level". The amount of compensation required is easy to calculate if you know what you are doing!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20598115
> 
> 
> Master And Commander (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rolloff begins at 38hz





If you can do it, chart the FR of the LFE channel by itself. No redirected bass.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/20600046
> 
> 
> House cures are only supposed to be applied when you listen at levels below "reference level". The amount of compensation required is easy to calculate if you know what you are doing!



Very well informed on the subject of "house curves" and ELC for years now. Still don't like it in my room.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luke Kamp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see it on cable but picked up the blu ray and LFE is very nice on The Pacific as is the overall mix and surround channel use. I believe the user Filmmixer worked on one or more of the eps and he does great work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid addition to any collection IMO.



Thanks, will need to pick it up. Loved the series.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/20600030
> 
> 
> Junk science.
> 
> 
> 
> SpectrumLab is deceptive when you try to compare what you hear (and the way that you hear) against what you see on the screen with SL.
> 
> 
> Take some wide band test noise of your choice that sounds "flat" and take a good look at the results that you get from 3 Hz to 24 kHz with SpectrumLab. The results have nothing to do with ELC contours!



Instead of posting just to satisfy your penchant for posting a contrary opinion, practice what you preach and post your results. I have no interest in attempting to verify your mistaken ideas on the subject.


When a human mixes sound, the ELC phenomenon is automatic. I've seen it verified for decades in studio after studio.


3-24 Hz is below human hearing and irrelevant to ELC. That's why the ELC curves stop at 20 Hz. Format headroom and the proper scale of content below 20 Hz is how the final mix is arrived at in the first 3 octaves.


I find it painful to read pontificating posts regarding the first 3 octaves from a person who has no playback ability of anything below 25 Hz.


House curve EQ has existed for decades before your coveted auto-loudness button showed up in entry level A/V receivers. There are tutorials that instruct folks like yourself who buy into the idea exactly how to grossly distort the presentation in-room at the LP.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/foru...ed-how-do.html 


Wide band test noise? What will that tell me (or anyone else) about sound that's inaudible?


What about every graph posted in this thread? Should everyone EQ the signal before sending it to SL? Do your EQ butchery to your system, mic it and compare that to the unaltered signal fed directly into SL and post the results. Then everyone can see the hack job that's being done on the program source in the name of pseudo-science.


Start a thread and title it something like; "What the mixers did wrong and how to fix it to sound more betterer".


Bosso


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20602227
> 
> 
> When a human mixes sound, the ELC phenomenon is automatic. I've seen it verified for decades in studio after studio.
> 
> 
> Bosso




Hearing is based on the log frequency scale (equal energy per octave/subdivision).


SpectrumLab is based on the linear frequency scale (equal energy per bin). Every octave has twice as many bins as the previous octave, so there is a FR drop off of 10 dB per decade in the SpectrumLab display that has nothing to do with ELC.


Kind of hard to make any conclusion of ELC based on SpectrumLab. In addition, the average SPL of any DVD at 1 kHz is not near the ELC scale that you chose.


In addition, the peak hold FR curves obtained by an RTA program like TrueRTA (log octave scale) do not look like the peak hold FR curves obtained by SpectrumLab (linear bin scale).


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20602227
> 
> 
> 
> House curve EQ has existed for decades before your coveted auto-loudness button showed up in entry level A/V receivers. There are tutorials that instruct folks like yourself who buy into the idea exactly how to grossly distort the presentation in-room at the LP.
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/foru...ed-how-do.html
> 
> 
> Bosso




I never said nor inferred that is a correct way to setup a system.


If you playback at reference level, no ELC adjustment is required.


If you playback lower than reference level, the ELC charts tell you how much to boost any frequency in question. A 5 to 10 dB decrease in playback volume level means you need to make a very modest boost in the bass to maintain the spectral balance obtained when the audio was mixed at reference level. Simple to compare the difference between the 80 phon level and the 70 phon level (that is a 10 dB difference so you don't have to break of the calculator).


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20602227
> 
> 
> Wide band test noise? What will that tell me (or anyone else) about sound that's inaudible?
> 
> 
> Bosso




Since your only concern seems to be with audio that you can not hear, don't worry about it. You can't hear it!


----------



## LetoAtreides82

The Day The Earth Stood Still (2008 version, blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1)










Gort appears, -19db at 4hz:










Gort appears, -15db at 17hz:










Helicopters land, -12db at 43hz:










I vote 5 stars. Its LFE sounds awesome, infrasonic sound throughout the whole movie, and no full dropoff (the only other movie I've seen do that is War Of The Worlds, but wotw is still king of course). Fun movie to watch too.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

I just bought the Day the Earth Stood Still yesterday on BR for $7 at Wal-Mart. Didn't get to it yesterday, but I know what I'm watching this evening


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20603737
> 
> 
> The Day The Earth Stood Still (2008 version, blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Damn.....great extension to 15Hz (great for me), and those two sub-10Hz spikes must be quite pressurizing on a capable system....that 30Hz spike is scary....


Bosso, the ignore function on this forum has saved me tons of aggravation and kept me out of hours of pointless argument....I recommend its use.


Leto, are you showing redirected bass as well as LFE, like I did? It sure looks like it...


JSS


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20604147
> 
> 
> Damn.....great extension to 15Hz (great for me), and those two sub-10Hz spikes must be quite pressurizing on a capable system....that 30Hz spike is scary....
> 
> 
> Bosso, the ignore function on this forum has saved me tons of aggravation and kept me out of hours of pointless argument....I recommend its use.
> 
> 
> Leto, are you showing redirected bass as well as LFE, like I did? It sure looks like it...
> 
> 
> JSS



Yea my charts are showing redirected bass as well as LFE. I have the average bass charts for Matrix and Matrix Reloaded done, and I think i'll leave Revolutions to you since you already ordered it. I'll be posting them soon. Now doing Batman: Under The Red Hood.


----------



## maxmercy

Wow,


you are cranking them out! Matrix Revolutions should arrive Saturday or so...


JSS


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20604347
> 
> 
> Wow,
> 
> 
> you are cranking them out! Matrix Revolutions should arrive Saturday or so...
> 
> 
> JSS




Finished Batman: Under The Red Hood and the chart is scary







 I'll post it tomorrow.


Now I'm interested in what a poor LFE movie would look like on these average bass charts. I'm checking out Wall-E (blu-ray version) but i'm confused, I'm seeing quite a bit of infrasonics, and to give you an idea of what i'm talking about I just saw a -13db spike at 3hz.


I did a search on the previous Bass List thread and I see that several people claimed Wall-E is underrated...


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

The Day the Earth Stood Still isn't very well named. My earth wasn't standing still while that big alien robot was thumping through Central Park.


Total agreement on five stars for this one.


----------



## Balbolito

Watched Sucker Punch last night, tons of LFE! lots of action,explosions..etc i would give it at least 4.5 stars


check the audio review by Blu-ray.com here 


''a sonic sucker punch if there ever was one. LFE output is unbridled and untamed, infusing every enormous demon-Samurai weapon, thundering minigun, firing booster rocket, exploding biplane, deafening dragon roar, speeding train and devastating bomb with weight, power and ferocity.'' Blu-ray.com


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20604742
> 
> 
> Finished Batman: Under The Red Hood and the chart is scary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Now I'm interested in what a poor LFE movie would look like on these average bass charts. I'm checking out Wall-E (blu-ray version) but i'm confused, I'm seeing quite a bit of infrasonics, and to give you an idea of what i'm talking about I just saw a -13db spike at 3hz.
> 
> 
> I did a search on the previous Bass List thread and I see that several people claimed Wall-E is underrated...



Most people cannot monitor 3Hz. If that would have been a 15Hz peak, more people would know it, and even more if it was above 25Hz. I can only really monitor to 15-16Hz, so a 3Hz peak would go by unnoticed....


I think that where the lots of LFE vs not movies will distinguish themselves is the average level below 25Hz, or some big peaks in the 5-25Hz range....


JSS


----------



## amarshonarbangla

Pardon me if I sound ignorant, but I thought human hearing range is 20Hz-20kHz. So hoe can we listen to frequencies like 10 or 15Hz? Why do people care so much about subsonic freqs? Please explain.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amarshonarbangla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pardon me if I sound ignorant, but I thought human hearing range is 20Hz-20kHz. So hoe can we listen to frequencies like 10 or 15Hz? Why do people care so much about subsonic freqs? Please explain.



You are correct. But people can detect subsonics, and they add something to the presentation when played back with fidelity. Most do not have systems capable of this....


Studies done have shown people can detect frequencies in the single digits. And it is not just feeling these frequencies, as one study had deaf people for a control group.....


The dolby spec allows for content down to 3Hz.


JSS


----------



## amarshonarbangla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct. But people can detect subsonics, and they add something to the presentation when played back with fidelity. Most do not have systems capable of this....
> 
> 
> Studies done have shown people can detect frequencies in the single digits. And it is not just feeling these frequencies, as one study had deaf people for a control group.....
> 
> 
> The dolby spec allows for content down to 3Hz.
> 
> 
> JSS



So it's about feeling those low freqs, not hearing them?


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amarshonarbangla* /forum/post/20606135
> 
> 
> So it's about feeling those low freqs, not hearing them?



Well at least for humans yes, some animals can actually hear infrasonic sounds. Alligators/crocodiles for instance communicate by making infrasonic sounds in their throats.


Friction produces infrasonic sounds, so things like walking, earthquakes, and water crashing into water in the ocean creates infrasonics. Things that go through the air also produce infrasonics, so things like swinging a sword, gunfire, hurricanes, tornadoes, etc create infrasonics.


Most humans can't hear below 20hz, although there are some that can hear a bit below that, although I'm not sure if they're hearing the actual sound or whether they're just very good at detecting the sound waves hitting their body.


Even subwoofers have a very hard time reproducing infrasonic frequencies. Very few subs go under 25hz, those that do tend to be expensive.


But why do we here value infrasonics in our movies? It's because infrasonics enhance the theater experience. A good explosion scene in a movie should pressurize your room if you have the hardware that can handle it. You will want that pressure because a real explosion produces that pressure too.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20605491
> 
> 
> The Day the Earth Stood Still isn't very well named. My earth wasn't standing still while that big alien robot was thumping through Central Park.
> 
> 
> Total agreement on five stars for this one.



Glad you liked it


----------



## D.T.MIKE

Looking fwd to Sucker Punch next Tuesday! Bass in that one should be very intense.


----------



## Balbolito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE* /forum/post/20606450
> 
> 
> Looking fwd to Sucker Punch next Tuesday! Bass in that one should be very intense.



very very.


check what i wrote on page 10 of this thread.


----------



## mrcoop

battle:los angelos


5 stars in the lfe department!


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/20606490
> 
> 
> battle:los angelos
> 
> 
> 5 stars in the lfe department!



Going to try to get the blu-ray this friday, it's 17.96 now at walmart and amazon.


----------



## D.T.MIKE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Balbolito* /forum/post/20606471
> 
> 
> very very.
> 
> check what i wrote on page 10 of this thread.



Sucker Punch



Thanks for the link did not see that. Looking fwd to watching this, now all I need to do is find something for the wife to do away from the house since it will be watched the way it was intended to be!


----------



## onesquin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20606282
> 
> 
> Well at least for humans yes, some animals can actually hear infrasonic sounds. Alligators/crocodiles for instance communicate by making infrasonic sounds in their throats.
> 
> 
> Friction produces infrasonic sounds, so things like walking, earthquakes, and water crashing into water in the ocean creates infrasonics. Things that go through the air also produce infrasonics, so things like swinging a sword, gunfire, hurricanes, tornadoes, etc create infrasonics.
> 
> 
> Most humans can't hear below 20hz, although there are some that can hear a bit below that, although I'm not sure if they're hearing the actual sound or whether they're just very good at detecting the sound waves hitting their body.
> 
> 
> Even subwoofers have a very hard time reproducing infrasonic frequencies. Very few subs go under 25hz, those that do tend to be expensive.
> 
> 
> But why do we here value infrasonics in our movies? It's because infrasonics enhance the theater experience. A good explosion scene in a movie should pressurize your room if you have the hardware that can handle it. You will want that pressure because a real explosion produces that pressure too.



Forget the technical aspects... it is ALL about the experience. I should start taking pictures of people's faces when I demo my system. I don't know what is bigger, their eyes or their smiles. All my speakers are in-wall or in-ceiling including the sub and they do not know what even hit them.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Quote:

Originally Posted by *onesquin* 
forget the technical aspects... It is all about the experience. I should start taking pictures of people's faces when i demo my system. I don't know what is bigger, their eyes or their smiles. All my speakers are in-wall or in-ceiling including the sub and they do not know what even hit them.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onesquin* /forum/post/20608552
> 
> 
> Forget the technical aspects... it is ALL about the experience. I should start taking pictures of people's faces when I demo my system. I don't know what is bigger, their eyes or their smiles. All my speakers are in-wall or in-ceiling including the sub and they do not know what even hit them.



How is it EQ'd?


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Batman: Under The Red Hood (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1)










Warehouse explosion -14db at 15hz:










Batman & Nightwing chase Red Hood:










I vote at least 4 stars, I wish it were longer.


----------



## rana_kirti

hi guys,


thanks for the great thread. I need a solution to a situation. I got a SVS PC 12 nsd and i just got myself a Subdude HD to stop the Bass reaching other rooms.


Most bass scenes end pretty quickly in a few seconds and i'm not able to go sufficiently in time to another room to see if the Subdude HD is being effective in controlling the Bass from reaching the other rooms.


Could you guys suggest a few Bass Scenes which have continuous Bass for say a minute or 2 so i have enough time to walk around to the other rooms while the Bass is playing out so i can check the effectiveness of the Subdude HD.


Thanks,


Rana


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rana_kirti* /forum/post/20610882
> 
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> 
> thanks for the great thread. I need a solution to a situation. I got a SVS PC 12 nsd and i just got myself a Subdude HD to stop the Bass reaching other rooms.
> 
> 
> Most bass scenes end pretty quickly in a few seconds and i'm not able to go sufficiently in time to another room to see if the Subdude HD is being effective in controlling the Bass from reaching the other rooms.
> 
> 
> Could you guys suggest a few Bass Scenes which have continuous Bass for say a minute or 2 so i have enough time to walk around to the other rooms while the Bass is playing out so i can check the effectiveness of the Subdude HD.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Rana



There's plenty










War Of The Worlds : Tripod begins zapping people, I think that starts at around the 25 minute mark if I remember correctly. Lasts at least 3 minutes. There's plenty of scenes in this movie that have hard bass that lasts for minutes.


Cloverfield: Cloverfield's first assault. Hard bass from the 20th minute mark to 22:44. And like WotW plenty of scenes here with tons of bass that go on for minutes.


The Incredible Hulk: Hulk battles the military outside the university. From my memory it's heavy bass for at least 5 minutes. Don't remember the timestamp though.


Bolt: First 10 minutes, tons of heavy bass.


----------



## onesquin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/20609863
> 
> 
> How is it EQ'd?



Setting up my EQ made a huge difference in SQ. I used a Behringer DSP1124P.


----------



## onesquin

Does anybody have feedback on The Adjustment Bureau? Was thinking about picking it up for movie night tonight.


----------



## Gary J

$85 parametric EQ huge?


----------



## sickboy013




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/20611165
> 
> 
> $85 parametric EQ huge?



It's still a 12 band PEQ. I am running one and it has made a huge difference too, verified by REW.


----------



## crazy4daisy

Just played Live Free Or Die Hard (scene where the fighter jet blows up Bruce in the truck on the unfinished freeway) for the first time with twin Seaton Submersives & lcr Catalysts, wow just wow!! Actually had the amber lights coming on on the subs almost the entire scene. Checked the list here to see where this movie sits and relieved to see it's 5 stars, even WOTW couldn't make the amber lights come on and that's crazy bass! This scene will now be my go to demo scene. Awesome s***!


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazy4daisy* /forum/post/20611750
> 
> 
> Just played Live Free Or Die Hard (scene where the fighter jet blows up Bruce in the truck on the unfinished freeway) for the first time with twin Seaton Submersives & lcr Catalysts, wow just wow!! Actually had the amber lights coming on on the subs almost the entire scene. Checked the list here to see where this movie sits and relieved to see it's 5 stars, even WOTW couldn't make the amber lights come on and that's crazy bass! This scene will now be my go to demo scene. Awesome s***!



Good movie too. Just wish they hadn't made it pg-13...

I'll do an average chart for this one this weekend. Actually I have two blu-ray versions of this movie, the stand-alone and the one that comes in the quadrilogy, I wonder if there's any audio differences.


----------



## Scott Simonian

There is only one version of the BD. Wish they would release one with both the PG13 and Unrated cut but over time I have warmed up to the PG13 version...


LFoDH has awesome bass.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20612390
> 
> 
> There is only one version of the BD. Wish they would release one with both the PG13 and Unrated cut but over time I have warmed up to the PG13 version...
> 
> 
> LFoDH has awesome bass.



I heard that the stand-alone version is a few minutes longer? I'll check later, i'm about to go get Battle: Los Angeles


----------



## Scott Simonian

It shouldn't be. If anything, the unrated dvd is the longer one but only by a minute or two. There really werent much of any new scenes added to either version. Mostly just changed dialogue and some frames cut or not cut.


Have fun with B:LA. I finally got around to watching it. Wow!


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20609893
> 
> 
> Batman: Under The Red Hood (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1)




Wow, this movie must have been near non-stop LFE! The average is only 25dB lower than the peak, about 5dB lower than most....


JSS


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20612816
> 
> 
> Wow, this movie must have been near non-stop LFE! The average is only 25dB lower than the peak, about 5dB lower than most....
> 
> 
> JSS



They packed a lot of action for its 75 minute runtime, and the soundtrack is amazing. I'd highly recommend Batman: Under The Red Hood to anyone that liked Batman: The Animated Series, and those who liked Heath Ledger's version of Joker.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Never seen it but I've heard of it and I think it is on Netflix, even. I'll check it out.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE* /forum/post/20606450
> 
> 
> Looking fwd to Sucker Punch next Tuesday! Bass in that one should be very intense.



Well, not that intense...there is hardly any bass under 40hz and it's quite weak in level for what it have, though there is one sweep to 20hz, but it's like i said in lower level...quite shame because this movie have some awesome action scenes, but the director didn't want it to rock in bass department in some reason.


----------



## Madaeel

Guys my brother and I just got done watching Battle:LA with the eD A7s-450 in one corner, the CHT 18.1 in the other, and the HSU VTF-15H nearfield and I have to say I have NEVER felt what that movie did to me! I have yet to experience 110+db below 20hz, but there is one scene, I'll be watching it again Sunday and check, that literally made my head rattle. It seemed like it was 30 seconds long. It was an odd feeling to say the least. I'm just reaffirming what everyone else has said: You HAVE to buy this movie! I can't imagine what some of you guys with systems that are capable of producing high infrasonics are are experiencing.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Rented the Battle:LA DVD at last today. Yep, it's a five star. Nope, I won't be buying a copy anytime soon. Maybe when they hit the $5 bin. The camera work annoyed me to the point I almost shut it off several times. I could not _wait_ for it to be over. Someone needs to take away the cameraman's coffee.


In addition to that, something about the audio on the DVD made it unusually quiet... I had to run it 10dB hotter than normal to make up for it. And even then, I barely got reference levels out of the LFE, which was set well above reference by that point. The two tapped horns yawned their way through this one as a result.


Next five star movie, please.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Probably dumb question but is there a difference in LFE quality between dvd and blu ray? I really only watch blu ray but notice dvd is not dead yet and wondering if it might be worth popping in some dvd's on my upgraded system.


----------



## onesquin

The Adjustment Bureau has very little lfe. Movie was ok. On a good note I also picked up LFoDH bluray for $10 at BB. Going to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## onesquin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Probably dumb question but is there a difference in LFE quality between dvd and blu ray? I really only watch blu ray but notice dvd is not dead yet and wondering if it might be worth popping in some dvd's on my upgraded system.



Not really, lotr, tf, and the matrix are three of my favs and sound great on DVD.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20614666
> 
> 
> Rented the Battle:LA DVD at last today. Yep, it's a five star. Nope, I won't be buying a copy anytime soon. Maybe when they hit the $5 bin. The camera work annoyed me to the point I almost shut it off several times. I could not _wait_ for it to be over. Someone needs to take away the cameraman's coffee.



A shaking camera is on purpose and meant to convey chaos.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20614666
> 
> 
> Rented the Battle:LA DVD at last today. Yep, it's a five star. Nope, I won't be buying a copy anytime soon. Maybe when they hit the $5 bin. The camera work annoyed me to the point I almost shut it off several times. I could not _wait_ for it to be over. Someone needs to take away the cameraman's coffee.
> 
> 
> In addition to that, something about the audio on the DVD made it unusually quiet... I had to run it 10dB hotter than normal to make up for it. And even then, I barely got reference levels out of the LFE, which was set well above reference by that point. The two tapped horns yawned their way through this one as a result.
> 
> 
> Next five star movie, please.



Probably the dvd version's audio was encoded badly? I was only able to watch the first 30 minutes of the blu-ray version yesterday and the levels sounded real good to me. When they were flying in the helicopters there were booms outside and it felt so good and sounded so good I almost cried. Hoping to see the whole movie today.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20615108
> 
> 
> Definitely should be a difference. In some rare cases the DVD version has better LFE, for example Master & Commander, but most of the time the blu-ray version should have the superior LFE because with the lossless codecs possible with blu-ray you could fit in so much more LFE data.
> 
> 
> Here's an example from War of The Worlds. Here's the tripod zapping scene that starts at almost 26 minutes into the movie, first the DVD version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the blu-ray version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my color scale the colors you really want to be seeing are whites and purples, the whites go from -18db to -14db and the purples go from -14db to 0. These are the standout notes, these will make you jump out of your seat.
> 
> 
> Notice how both versions hit -12db at 27hz. That's nice and all but notice how many more whites and purples are in the blu-ray version. Also a lot of the reds (-48db to -42db) and yellows (-42db to -38db) in the dvd version are replaced by superior greens (-38db to -28db) and blues (-28db to -18db) in the blu-ray version. Also notice how the blu-ray version has more infrasonics (frequencies under 20hz).






Your charts clearly show that the Bluray version is being played back at a louder SPL level than the DVD.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/20615192
> 
> 
> A shaking camera is on purpose and meant to convey chaos.



I know. It created much chaos in my ability to follow the action. I don't mind a little bit of shaky cam, but when I start having to look away every other minute because it's moving around so much, it's too much for me. I don't own any of the Bourne movies for that reason.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20615223
> 
> 
> Probably the dvd version's audio was encoded badly?



The sound quality was fine, it's just the levels were lower than I'm used to.


At any rate, I just didn't enjoy the movie enough to want to blow $25 on the Blu-Ray.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20615671
> 
> 
> I know. It created much chaos in my ability to follow the action. I don't mind a little bit of shaky cam, but when I start having to look away every other minute because it's moving around so much, it's too much for me. I don't own any of the Bourne movies for that reason.



You must absolutely hate Hurt Locker.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/20615464
> 
> 
> Your charts clearly show that the Bluray version is being played back at a louder SPL level than the DVD.



Are you sure about that? I have both at the same volume level, and when I raise the volume level by 1 clipping happens.


Here is the dvd version at 1 volume level higher with clipping happening:










Notice that it now hits -11db at 27hz, and even so the blu-ray version without clipping has the louder overall lfe.


Here is the dvd version at 8 volume level higher than the blu-ray version:










Notice that it now hits -10db at 27hz, but the blu-ray version without clipping still has the louder overall lfe.


Here is the dvd version at 18 volume level higher than the blu-ray version:










8.5db at 27hz, and still the blu-ray version has the louder overall LFE.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/20615697
> 
> 
> You must absolutely hate Hurt Locker.



Been quite a while since I saw that one. I seem to recall less of it in that movie for some reason.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20615862
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that? I have both at the same volume level, and when I raise the volume level by 1 clipping happens.
> 
> 
> Here is the dvd version at 1 volume level higher with clipping happening:
> 
> 
> Notice that it now hits -11db at 27hz, and even so the blu-ray version without clipping has the louder overall lfe.
> 
> 
> Here is the dvd version at 8 volume level higher than the blu-ray version:
> 
> 
> Notice that it now hits -10db at 27hz, but the blu-ray version without clipping still has the louder overall lfe.
> 
> 
> Here is the dvd version at 18 volume level higher than the blu-ray version:
> 
> 
> 8.5db at 27hz, and still the blu-ray version has the louder overall LFE.




I can increase and decrease levels by 20 bB, and as one would expect my charts shift up and down in level by 20 dB.


You need to readjust the levels in your signal chain.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/20616962
> 
> 
> I can increase and decrease levels by 20 bB, and as one would expect my charts shift up and down in level by 20 dB.
> 
> 
> You need to readjust the levels in your signal chain.



How do I do that?


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely should be a difference. In some rare cases the DVD version has better LFE, for example Master & Commander, but most of the time the blu-ray version should have the superior LFE because with the lossless codecs possible with blu-ray you could fit in so much more LFE data.
> 
> 
> Here's an example from War of The Worlds. Here's the tripod zapping scene that starts at almost 26 minutes into the movie, first the DVD version:
> 
> 
> And now the blu-ray version:
> 
> 
> With my color scale the colors you really want to be seeing are whites and purples, the whites go from -18db to -14db and the purples go from -14db to 0. These are the standout notes, these will make you jump out of your seat.
> 
> 
> Notice how both versions hit -12db at 27hz. That's nice and all but notice how many more whites and purples are in the blu-ray version. Also a lot of the reds (-48db to -42db) and yellows (-42db to -38db) in the dvd version are replaced by superior greens (-38db to -28db) and blues (-28db to -18db) in the blu-ray version. Also notice how the blu-ray version has more infrasonics (frequencies under 20hz).



Thanks! Figured there should be something we get for buying all the stuff needed to play lossless haha. Maybe I should look into getting some of my fav dvd on blu ray tho. Guess it might just affect newer flicks?


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/20617218
> 
> 
> Thanks! Figured there should be something we get for buying all the stuff needed to play lossless haha. Maybe I should look into getting some of my fav dvd on blu ray tho. Guess it might just affect newer flicks?



Some old flicks won't sound as good as the newer stuff because studios don't have enough incentive to do a good remaster on the audio.


Take for example the Dr. No blu-ray, it was remastered with DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1, but the original 1962 audio is so poor that they really can't make it sound as good as today's stuff. I checked the blu-ray version's levels and it rolloffs at 42hz.


Star Wars on the other hand is a huge moneymaker so the studio has tons of incentives on making the blu-ray versions sound pretty damn good. I personally can't wait to get my hands of them.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20617212
> 
> 
> How do I do that?




What is your signal chain?


One signal chain that I can use is the disc from Bluray player to receiver to subwoofer output jack to PC analog audio input jack.


A second signal chain that I tend to use is the internal DVD player in my PC direct to soundcard.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/20617302
> 
> 
> What is your signal chain?
> 
> 
> One signal chain that I can use is the disc from Bluray player to receiver to subwoofer output jack to PC analog audio input jack.
> 
> 
> A second signal chain that I tend to use is the internal DVD player in my PC direct to soundcard.



For the charts I use an internal blu-ray drive, connects directly to my soundcard. What do I do to readjust that signal chain?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20617316
> 
> 
> For the charts I use an internal blu-ray drive, connects directly to my soundcard. What do I do to readjust that signal chain?




Turn down the soundcard record volume!


What audio track did you use for the WOTW DVD chart?


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/20617335
> 
> 
> Turn down the soundcard record volume! What audio track did you use for the WOTW DVD chart?



Thanks, I'll give that a try and if there's a change in the waterfalls i'll post the new screenshot. I used the main audio track from the widescreen edition which I bought here:
http://www.amazon.com/War-Worlds-Wid...9044569&sr=8-1 


Right now i'm doing Battle: Los Angeles, loved the movie and the LFE was insane, definitely deserves its 5 stars.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20617353
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll give that a try and if there's a change in the waterfalls i'll post the new screenshot. I used the main audio track from the widescreen edition which I bought here:
> http://www.amazon.com/War-Worlds-Wid...9044569&sr=8-1





Dolby Digital or DTS? That disk has both!


Also, I playback with Windows Media Player. If you move the volume control in WMP down from 100%, the volume going to SL will also go down. I leave the WMP volume at 100% so I have one less thing to mess me up.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/20617387
> 
> 
> Dolby Digital or DTS? That disk has both!
> 
> 
> Also, I playback with Windows Media Player. If you move the volume control in WMP down from 100%, the volume going to SL will also go down. I leave the WMP volume at 100% so I have one less thing to mess me up.



Dolby Digital 5.1. The DTS 5.1 track is the second one.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

For those who still have doubts about my Titan A.E. waterfalls, I decided to do a comparison. I ripped the Dolby Digital audio off the BLA DVD I rented last night, transcoded it with Hypercube as I do my DTS waterfalls, and ran the resulting LFE wav file through the Behringer UCA222 to compare against Bosso's results. Decided on the 1:43 shot to compare against.


This is what I got. First, Bosso's measurements:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20569893
> 
> 
> 1:43



And now the Behringer:











Looks mostly in order to me... I'm relieved to find I don't have to do the Titan A.E. shots over










I might start using this method all the time now. Methinks the Behringer is far more precise below 10Hz than the DD decoder in my old standalone DVD player.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/20617335
> 
> 
> Turn down the soundcard record volume!
> 
> 
> What audio track did you use for the WOTW DVD chart?



Okay lowered it to 75%, this allowed me to up the main volume a bit. However the waterfall for the Dolby Digital 5.1 track remained identical. For reference here's the Dolby Digital 5.1 waterfall:











But when I tried the DTS 5.1 track, this is what I got:











So the Dolby Digital 5.1 track on this disk is garbage, the DTS 5.1 track is good. It actually looks identical to my waterfall from the DTS HD-Master Audio 5.1 track on the blu-ray:


----------



## LetoAtreides82

With pride I present Battle: Los Angeles (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20618732
> 
> 
> With pride I present Battle: Los Angeles (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :
> 
> I actually had to lower the volume on this one because it was clipping at the volume level I was able to use for WotW and Cloverfield.



I watched this yesterday and this movie has some really low lows. Did I say really low lows.

I think this has been one of the best DTS tracks in terms of the LFE/Lows.

Certainly gave my VTF-3.3 sub a good work out.


The movie over all was just OK but the sound track is amazing !


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onesquin* /forum/post/20611147
> 
> 
> Does anybody have feedback on The Adjustment Bureau? Was thinking about picking it up for movie night tonight.



First, The Adjustment Bureau was a very enjoyable film.


But The Adjustment Bureau has so little LF, for so long at the beginning that I questioned my set-up to the point of stopping the movie, and checking everything. Now there are some scenes with some LF, however very few and very little. This didn't diminish the enjoyment however.



Thanks


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20618669
> 
> 
> Okay lowered it to 75%, this allowed me to up the main volume a bit. However the waterfall for the Dolby Digital 5.1 track remained identical. For reference here's the Dolby Digital 5.1 waterfall:
> 
> 
> But when I tried the DTS 5.1 track, this is what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Dolby Digital 5.1 track on this disk is garbage, the DTS 5.1 track is good. It actually looks identical to my waterfall from the DTS HD-Master Audio 5.1 track on the blu-ray:






The WOTW DVD DD track uses a DD Dialnorm value of -23, so it will playback at 8 dB lower in level than the DTS track. That does not mean the track is garbage. It simply means the difference in volume levels must be compensated for in SpectrumLab.


Your input levels are still too high (about 10 dB perhaps). If your levels are right, you will never clip no matter what the DVD or Bluray.


What is your beginning and ending time on WOTW. I will do a chart of the same time period and show you what my chart settings looks like.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/20618948
> 
> 
> First, The Adjustment Bureau was a very enjoyable film.
> 
> 
> But The Adjustment Bureau has so little LF, for so long at the beginning that I questioned my set-up to the point of stopping the movie, and checking everything. Now there are some scenes with some LF, however very few and very little. This didn't diminish the enjoyment however.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Most of the DVD's that I own do not have any LFE track. Lower bass on the main channels is also lacking by present day action movie standards, but at least the movies are good.


I checked out the second Transformers movie (ROTF), and for the most part infra does not exist in that movie.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20618732
> 
> 
> With pride I present Battle: Los Angeles (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had to lower the volume on this one because it was clipping at the volume level I was able to use for WotW and Cloverfield.



VERY Impressive!! Reminds me of TIH....


JSS


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/20618949
> 
> 
> The WOTW DVD DD track uses a DD Dialnorm value of -23, so it will playback at 8 dB lower in level than the DTS track. That does not mean the track is garbage. It simply means the difference in volume levels must be compensated for in SpectrumLab.
> 
> 
> Your input levels are still too high (about 10 dB perhaps). If your levels are right, you will never clip no matter what the DVD or Bluray.
> 
> 
> What is your beginning and ending time on WOTW. I will do a chart of the same time period and show you what my chart settings looks like.



It's the start of the tripod zapping scene, I used 0:25:55 to about 0:26:45, with a waterfall scroll interval of 60ms.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/20618948
> 
> 
> First, The Adjustment Bureau was a very enjoyable film.
> 
> 
> But The Adjustment Bureau has so little LF, for so long at the beginning that I questioned my set-up to the point of stopping the movie, and checking everything. Now there are some scenes with some LF, however very few and very little. This didn't diminish the enjoyment however.



I agree with you that The Adjustment Bureau, while being a very good film, has a soundtrack that is nothing extra. It's video isn't great, either. It is noticeably murky and some have said they noticed crushed black levels. None of that bothered me much, though, because the movie was consistently entertaining, Matt Damon and Emily Blunt were both excellent.


----------



## the_abbot

I finally watched 'Insidious' last night. WOW..... there were several scenes of deep powerful bass. I was pretty stoned when I watched it though, so maybe I need a second sober viewing to confirm. ;-)


----------



## D.T.MIKE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/20619386
> 
> 
> I finally watched 'Insidious' last night. WOW..... there were several scenes of deep powerful bass. I was pretty stoned when I watched it though, so maybe I need a second sober viewing to confirm. ;-)



Haha wait till you see Sucker Punch might be time for a re-lite!


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20488103
> 
> *Titan A.E. - DVD, DTS*
> 
> 
> First movie to be waterfalled by yours truly using the output of my new Behringer UCA222. Note the lack of 60Hz hum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These charts are done with the DTS audio ripped off the DVD and split into WAV files - LFE only.
> 
> 
> Guys... before you watch this movie, for the love of all that's holy, _turn on your subsonic filters_. I got three scenes for you. First, Earth blowing up. Second, navigating the ice field. Third, destroying the Drej and creating New Earth. I won't post them all in image form, just the juicier ones. Not that they aren't all juicy... I didn't do 15 of these on this title because of a lack of overwhelming LFE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this ain't a five star, I don't know what is.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...lls/titan1.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...lls/titan2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...lls/titan6.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...lls/titan7.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...lls/titan8.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ls/titan10.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ls/titan11.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ls/titan12.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ls/titan13.jpg



I still believe that you'r titan a.e charts are clipping in computer end, wolf. Here are mine, dts lfe track only in low level(didn't want to blow my center and surrounds.)


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Watched Daybreakers last night... Not anything to get crazy about but I think there were at least a few scenes with some decent LFE. Plus it wasn't a bad movie and overall the DTS MA track was pretty good.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20621550
> 
> 
> I still believe that you'r titan a.e charts are clipping in computer end, wolf.



Just to end this, I ran it again. It was clipping a little bit, but even with the level dropped the extension is still there. Clearly, my DVD has a lot more below 20Hz than yours does, or something else is up.











I'm going to go remove the old waterfalls so I can do them all like the above. Don't wait up for that... I have very little time for this.


----------



## GoCaboNow

I watched Knowing last night for the first time. On the list as a 4 star movie. It does not have a ton of instances of LFE but does have a few really nice moments. The final scene, in particular, of the world blowing up was spectacular.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Watched Red Cliff over the weekend - toward the end of part 2, the naval battle scene is just insane. Any else watch that one?


----------



## Gary J

Between a great movie, tense scenes and potentially great bass I wonder what this one is going to sound like?


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte* 
Watched Red Cliff over the weekend - toward the end of part 2, the naval battle scene is just insane. Any else watch that one?
Watched it long time ago before I had a ht system. As far as movies go it was okay, I liked part 1 better.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Avatar: Extended Edition (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :










My vote, 3 stars, there's nothing that really stands out, those big spikes between 30hz and 40hz happen in like the first five minutes of the movie.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

The League Of Extraordinary Gentlemen (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1)

:











My vote, 4 stars.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Live Free Or Die Hard (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1)

:










Definitely 5 stars


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

LFDH is more a 4-4.5 star movie for me... it has the freeway scene, but not too much else for demo material. I should watch it again.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* 
LFDH is more a 4-4.5 star movie for me... it has the freeway scene, but not too much else for demo material. I should watch it again.
Ah come on now you have the shootout scene in the apartment then the big explosion, the car flip in the tunnel and also when the electrical grid gets blown up which has sub 20 Hz info there.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20624582
> 
> 
> Ah come on now you have the shootout scene in the apartment then the big explosion, the car flip in the tunnel and also when the electrical grid gets blown up which has sub 20 Hz info there.



This. Plus like every dramatic music hit has bass, iirc. Many of the assault rifles have some low end component. I remember the part where you see all the power going out having good bass. Dude, Wolf, there is a TON of parts in this that have bass. Did you fall asleep watching it or forget to turn on your sub?

























Wow! Leto. Good call on LXG. I always thought that had good bass. Live Free definitely is proven and will stay on my list of best bass movies.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20624582
> 
> 
> Ah come on now you have the shootout scene in the apartment then the big explosion, the car flip in the tunnel and also when the electrical grid gets blown up which has sub 20 Hz info there.



Indeed. Here's a waterfall from the apartment scene that I found posted by DrPainMD from the old thread:


----------



## MKtheater

Lets not forget the highway scene with the jet.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20624656
> 
> 
> Did you fall asleep watching it or forget to turn on your sub?



More likely that was before I discovered the big leak in the Tang Band tapped horn. Like I said, I should watch it again


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Did anyone else see that Jurassic Park trilogy is going to be released as 7.1 on blu ray? Something tells me they are going to have a great LFE track.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Yeah! Sounds cool to me but I sure hope they don't f**k up the bass for the first one....lol or ANY of them.


----------



## Scott Simonian

How bout some averages for the LOTR trilogy?


----------



## lfe man

I think john mcclane's handgun have lowest bass(under 10hz), in die hard 4.


Sucker punch extended cut have little stronger level in bass than theatrical cut and of course more action with bass.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/20624868
> 
> 
> Did anyone else see that Jurassic Park trilogy is going to be released as 7.1 on blu ray? Something tells me they are going to have a great LFE track.



I'm getting the gift set!
http://www.amazon.com/Jurassic-Park-...9198184&sr=8-7


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20624905
> 
> 
> How bout some averages for the LOTR trilogy?



I could do them for the theatrical blu-ray trilogy. Won't have the extended blu-ray trilogy any time soon.


----------



## Scott Simonian

That's cool with me.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think john mcclane's handgun have lowest bass(under 10hz), in die hard 4.
> 
> 
> Sucker punch extended cut have little stronger level in bass than theatrical cut and of course more action with bass.



Think sucker punch is a rent or buy? Contemplating picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Good for eye candy, not much anything else imo. The audio was average for Sucker Punch at my local cinema and that place is usually a good indicator for the translation to home viewing.


----------



## Tooley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good for eye candy, not much anything else imo. The audio was average for Sucker Punch at my local cinema and that place is usually a good indicator for the translation to home viewing.



I feel the same way.


----------



## BiGBADDABOOM

If someone has a link for a SpecLab tutorial capturing completely digitally (software player), I'd like to do some waterfalls of the Jurassic Park LaserDisc DTS (1536kbps) I have so we can compare with the Blu-ray when released. The DVDs only had 768k DTS and don't sound nearly as good.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/20625196
> 
> 
> Think sucker punch is a rent or buy? Contemplating picking it up tomorrow.



I would rent first.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Seems rent is unanimous haha. Would have hoped for better from Snyder.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BiGBADDABOOM* /forum/post/20625313
> 
> 
> If someone has a link for a SpecLab tutorial capturing completely digitally (software player), I'd like to do some waterfalls of the Jurassic Park LaserDisc DTS (1536kbps) I have so we can compare with the Blu-ray when released. The DVDs only had 768k DTS and don't sound nearly as good.



1. Download speclab and install it. http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/spectra1.html 


2. You need a movieplayer that can play that laserdisc.


3. Open speclab, go to options ---- speclab display settings. Have a checkmark next to Optimum Waterfall Average, Show Spectrum as Bargraph, Amplitude Grid, Peak Holding Graph, and set the Show dropdown menu option to both plot right. Uncheck automatic waterfall scroll interval and make the interval 60ms. For the waterfall time grid uncheck automatic and make the interval 10 sec.


4. Go to the next tab and set amplitude range to -75 - 0 db. Go to FFT tab and set decimate input to 64 and fft input size to 1024.


5. Go to Audio I/O tab and set soundcard sample rate to 48000.


6. On speclab main screen at top left, set the frequency range to min 0hz and max 120hz. Click on the color scale and choose something with a dynamic scale, I'm liking the second option 'BlackRedGreenBlueViolet'.


7. You're almost all set. When you play an audio file you should see waterfalls. Now what you want to make sure is that you have the volume as high as it can go without clipping. What I do is I use the freeware program Goldwave ( http://www.goldwave.com/index.php ) and record while i'm playing an audio file. It has a vu meter at the top right that gives you a red clipping indicator if you are clipping. My version of goldwave is 5.25, but newer ones might work too.


So set the volume to a level that clips during a loud action scene, you will know it is clipping when the vu meter lights up a red circle at the right of the vu meter. Then go down in volume until you see the volume bars not hit the max markers, then right click on the vu meter and blank it, and then reopen the vu meter by right clicking it again and choosing vu meter.


Now play the source file again and see if it clips. If it doesn't and you think this is the loudest action scene then you are all set to record proper waterfalls.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

The Fifth Element (blu-ray, PCM 5.1)










I agree with its score of 3 stars.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

The Lord Of The Rings: The Fellowship Of The Ring (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1)










That huge -2db spike at 38hz has me worried that it clipped so I'm double checking now, trying to find the scene where it happened.


update: No it wasn't clipping. It's the scene at 46 minutes into the movie where the hobbits are hiding under a tree root and a ghost king on his horse almost finds them. The loud event lasts for a little over 10 seconds and is accompanied by a strong under -14db 23hz signal.


----------



## whasaaaab

Just watched some scenes of the new extended edition bluray LOTR wow is all i can say the audio quality is awesome and the picture quality is great as well its a must buy.


For all of you in canada HMV has it for $64.99


----------



## desertdome




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte* /forum/post/20623849
> 
> 
> Watched Red Cliff over the weekend - toward the end of part 2, the naval battle scene is just insane. Any else watch that one?



Red Cliff is awesome! It has the best picture quality of probably anything I have seen. The sound quality is great, too.


----------



## BiGBADDABOOM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20628484
> 
> 
> 1. Download speclab and install it. http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/spectra1.html
> 
> 
> [...]



Thanks Leto! I have SL all set up as you describe. The only issue I have is getting the audio to SpecLab. What I have is the LD audio was ripped digitally and 'muxed' into DTS-HD MA as not to lose information through re-encoding to DTS 1.5mbps. So this file, and all of my other Blu-rays are stored on my server with untouched video and HD audio, bitstreamed via HDMI to my receiver. If I could find a way to playback these through a software player outputting audio to a device SL can monitor, it would be very easy to graph a ton of films. I imagine though I'd have to use a filter that decodes the HD audio before sending it to an audio device SL can monitor?


Of course this is assuming you can even monitor output devices in Windows 7?


EDIT: Virtual Audio Cable seems to be working for me.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

The Lord Of The Rings: The Two Towers (blu-ray, DTS HD-Master Audio 5.1):


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20629766
> 
> 
> The Lord Of The Rings: The Fellowship Of The Ring (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That huge -2db spike at 38hz has me worried that it clipped so I'm double checking now, trying to find the scene where it happened.
> 
> 
> update: No it wasn't clipping. It's the scene at 46 minutes into the movie where the hobbits are hiding under a tree root and a ghost king on his horse almost finds them. The loud event lasts for a little over 10 seconds and is accompanied by a strong under -14db 23hz signal.





Your levels still look to be on the high side.


Here is my chart of the same scene (near the 46 min mark).


Left side is the single LFE channel. Right side is the mixed L, C and R channels.


Throughout the movie, there is no infra on the LFE channel. All infra is just a part of the sound effects placed on the main channels.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/20634932
> 
> 
> Your levels still look to be on the high side.
> 
> 
> Here is my chart of the same scene (near the 46 min mark).
> 
> 
> Left side is the single LFE channel. Right side is the mixed L, C and R channels.
> 
> 
> No infra on the LFE channel. All infra is on the main channels.



I'm sure it didn't clip at all during Fellowship Of The Ring. My charts show all channels.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20634961
> 
> 
> I'm sure it didn't clip throughout Fellowship Of The Ring. My charts show all channels.




Your levels as shown in the amplitude bar graph still look to be a bit high.



I use test tones of known dB FS level to calibrate. A test CD is useful for this. Here is a SL calibration test chart taken with a 100 Hz sine wave @ -20 dB FS level.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20622605
> 
> 
> Just to end this, I ran it again. It was clipping a little bit, but even with the level dropped the extension is still there. Clearly, my DVD has a lot more below 20Hz than yours does, or something else is up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go remove the old waterfalls so I can do them all like the above. Don't wait up for that... I have very little time for this.



Nope my r1 dts dvd is fine, also noticed one thing, your lfe only charts have also lcr bass, maybe even surrounds, atleast it seems like that. This movie dont have much bass in lfe channel(like my earlier charts show), only some quick bursts there(though new earth creation scene have longer bass scene in lfe track).


This chart is taken from dvd-rom drive, dts track with soundcard stereo mix with lowest recording setting and vlc player audio on max mode in 200%. I'm not sure how many channels that vlc player understand when making those charts.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20635256
> 
> 
> Nope my r1 dts dvd is fine, also noticed one thing, your lfe only charts have also lcr bass, maybe even surrounds, atleast it seems like that.



Not sure how that's possible, unless there are some odd settings in Hypercube doing it. Here are my Hypercube settings:











Maybe I'll try setting it to native processing one of these days instead of DirectShow.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Picked up sucker punch against better judgement but was pleasantly surprised at the extended version. Maybe since I went in with low expectations lol.


I would say 3.5-4 on LFE, some scenes really had some nice action to them.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/20635041
> 
> 
> Your levels as shown in the amplitude bar graph still look to be a bit high.
> 
> 
> 
> I use test tones of known dB FS level to calibrate. A test CD is useful for this. Here is a SL calibration test chart taken with a 100 Hz sine wave @ -20 dB FS level.



Are you saying that anything at or louder than -20db should be clipping?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20636332
> 
> 
> Are you saying that anything at or louder than -20db should be clipping?




No, I am saying that -20 dB is indeed -20 dB for one channel with that calibration. Clipping occurs above 0 dB FS for a single test sine wave. Note that real wide band program material is not the same as a sine wave test.


The problem occurs when you use multichannel sound. When you add 3 channels of signal plus the LFE signal together, your peaks can be up to a theoretical +15 dB FS. Signal levels are reduced in a mixer built in to the DD decoder, so the dB numbers on the waterfall and spectrogram are no longer calibrated when more than one channel is used at a time. Overload AGC may also be applied if the combined signal levels get too high.


A second problem with SL is that the ampliitude graph on the right hand side is linear and not a log scale. Your peak signal should hardly ever be much over 50% (about 6 dB down from clipping).


REW dB FS generated signals also are calibrated to read as calibrated for SpectrumLab in my system.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/20636503
> 
> 
> No, I am saying that -20 dB is indeed -20 dB for one channel with that calibration. Clipping occurs above 0 dB FS for a single test sine wave. Note that real wide band program material is not the same as a sine wave test.
> 
> 
> The problem occurs when you use multichannel sound. When you add 3 channels of signal plus the LFE signal together, your peaks can be up to a theoretical +15 dB FS. Signal levels are reduced in a mixer built in to the DD decoder, so the dB numbers on the waterfall and spectrogram are no longer calibrated when more than one channel is used at a time. Overload AGC may also be applied if the combined signal levels get too high.
> 
> 
> A second problem with SL is that the ampliitude graph on the right hand side is linear and not a log scale. Your peak signal should hardly ever be much over 50% (about 6 dB down from clipping).
> 
> 
> REW dB FS generated signals also are calibrated to read as calibrated for SpectrumLab in my system.



Can you translate that into English for me please? Are you saying that my waterfall charts are/show clipping? Before I make waterfalls, I check my levels with Goldwave's vu meter to make sure i'm not clipping. I set the level to the highest I can set it using what I think is the loudest scene in the movie, without clipping. Are you saying Goldwave is wrong and that I should use another vu meter?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20636574
> 
> 
> Can you translate that into English for me please? Are you saying that my waterfall charts are/show clipping? Before I make waterfalls, I check my levels with Goldwave's vu meter to make sure i'm not clipping. I set the level to the highest I can set it using what I think is the loudest scene in the movie, without clipping. Are you saying Goldwave is wrong and that I should use another vu meter?





Turn the volume down so the peaks on the SpectrumLab amplitude graph on the right hand side are just a bit above the 50% level. That is a ballpark chart of the combined signal level (AKA linear amplitude). Near 100% is too high.


The 50% amplitude level gives you about 6 dB of headroom on the dB scale.


----------



## desertdome

I am using the Voxengo Gliss EQ VST plugin with J. River Media Center 16 to analyze peak output. It's spectrum analyzer is very accurate and shows the digital representation of the audio stream. To check the accuracy, I used soho54's Audio Test DVD and played test tones for the left speaker at 5, 15, 15, 20, 25 and 30 Hz. I then activated bass management and played them again while viewing the LFE channel. As expected, the volume was lower since I output the LFE channel at -10 dB to maintain headroom for the other channels.


I used a 200 Hz crossover on all channels with the low pass at 12 db/octave and the high pass at 48 dB/octave. I set the spectrum for a flat power spectrum density, like Speclab, instead of having each octave contain an equal amount of noise power. In other words, pink noise will show a downward slope from left to right at about -3dB per octave while white noise will show as flat.


The dB scale on the right of the seems to be high by 10 dB. I couldn't find any setting to adjust it. soho54's test tones are recorded at -20 dB, but show as -10 dB.


Here are the left speaker test tones at 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, & 30 Hz:











Here is the LFE channel with bass management on while playing the left speaker test tones:











Here is a clip from Red Cliff Part II from 1:41-2:02 during the naval battle scene showing maximum output. Lots of low bass! Interestingly, all of the low bass is recorded in the front three channels instead of the LFE channel. Also, the LFE channel has content up to 4 Khz. It isn't filtered at 100-120 Hz like most other movies.:


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/20636733
> 
> 
> Turn the volume down so the peaks on the SpectrumLab amplitude graph on the right hand side are just a bit above the 50% level. That is a ballpark chart of the combined signal level (AKA linear amplitude). Near 100% is too high.
> 
> 
> The 50% amplitude level gives you about 6 dB of headroom on the dB scale.



How does it look now? This is the same scene around the 46 min mark in Fellowship:


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20638362
> 
> 
> How does it look now? This is the same scene around the 46 min mark in Fellowship:




Looks like clipping is impossible at those levels. AGC can not be activated at those levels either. Levels are not too high and not too low - just right!


Now your color choice for the waterfall is another matter. But that is a preference type of thing.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Just re-evaluated Live Free Die Hard. Ok, ok, it's a five star


----------



## bossobass

Quote:

Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* 
The problem occurs when you use multichannel sound. When you add 3 channels of signal plus the LFE signal together, your peaks can be up to a theoretical +15 dB FS. Signal levels are reduced in a mixer built in to the DD decoder, so the dB numbers on the waterfall and spectrogram are no longer calibrated when more than one channel is used at a time. Overload AGC may also be applied if the combined signal levels get too high.


A second problem with SL is that the ampliitude graph on the right hand side is linear and not a log scale. Your peak signal should hardly ever be much over 50% (about 6 dB down from clipping).
Peaks will never be at +15dBFS, theoretically or otherwise.


You're confusing single frequency peaks with total dBSPL peaks of an effect.


SL is fine when bass management is used in the player and the signal is taken from the SW out, which is how it should be done except to satisfy a curiosity as to where a given sound design team may have chosen to place the LFE.


Low end is placed in the sats to keep DD backward compatible with DPL, which is why BM should be used in all HTs... and with SL.


No +15dBFS peaks. Not happening. Please stop confusing people who are contributing to the thread.


Bosso


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20640522
> 
> 
> Peaks will never be at +15dBFS, theoretically or otherwise.
> 
> 
> You're confusing single frequency peaks with total dBSPL peaks of an effect.
> 
> 
> SL is fine when bass management is used in the player and the signal is taken from the SW out, which is how it should be done except to satisfy a curiosity as to where a given sound design team may have chosen to place the LFE.
> 
> 
> Bosso





You are confused there Bosso. SL is only accurate for dB FS levels if you do two things. First you must calibrate the system. Second you must only playback one digital channel at a time with no reduction of sound levels internal to a decoder/controller (receiver/PC software-hardware).


The use of a receiver, BM and SL does not give you accurate dB FS numbers by frequency for multi channel sound. Never going to happen. Multi channel sound levels are reduced by about 15 dB internal to the receiver in order to prevent clipping.


No, I am not confused about the difference between signal level peaks in the amplitude chart (AKA total dB SPL peaks of an effect) and individual dB levels as shown on the waterfall. You can make the dB FS numbers on the waterfall come out to be any number that you want to without changing signal levels in the system and the SL amplitude chart.


For the comparative electrical and acoustic method that you use for your subwoofer tests, accurate dB FS calibration is not important. Just realize that single frequency bin peaks numbers without calibration are just relative numbers.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20640522
> 
> 
> 
> Low end is placed in the sats to keep DD backward compatible with DPL, which is why BM should be used in all HTs... and with SL.
> 
> 
> Bosso





Sure. They don't mix movies for theatrical release. They mix them for downmixing in a DVD player. Never going to happen.










There is no consistent way that movies are mixed as can easily be seen is SL. A perfect example is the lightning storm of WOTW. Outside of the houses the bass was mixed one way, and inside of the house the bass was mixed a different way. That was not done for any reason realted to what you are talking about.


By the way, which sound effect sounds better in your sytem. WOTW lightning storm inside or outside of the house? My system is only good to 18 hz, so what do I know about how each mix sounds / feels on a full range system.


----------



## Tooley

How about we get back to movies with bass and times when to crank it up if you want start a thread dedicated to waterfalls Etc.


----------



## sickboy013




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tooley* /forum/post/20640935
> 
> 
> How about we get back to movies with bass and times when to crank it up if you want start a thread dedicated to waterfalls Etc.



I Agree!


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tooley* /forum/post/20640935
> 
> 
> How about we get back to movies with bass and times when to crank it up if you want start a thread dedicated to waterfalls Etc.



I don't think that's necessary, I think it's a good thread to do either and discuss bass in movies.


----------



## Scott Simonian

I think the bass average chart should be a mandatory inclusion from now on, imho. Its VERY useful. I mean, we have had this type of thread for years now for the specific case of looking for movies or scenes with bass. Having a bass average for a bassy movie is just as important as seeing the detail of a single moment that has bass. Should also really help narrow down and categorize these bass charts. Now we can say, "hey, this is movie is bassy as hell but there is nothing worthwhile below 20hz." or something like that. With the bass averge chart, you now can see the overall bass 'tone' or weighting of the movie. Does this movie have persistent


----------



## LetoAtreides82

The Lord Of The Rings: The Return Of The King (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :










This was my first one with J_Palmer_Cass's suggestion of setting the level to a little over 50% amplitude. First thing you'll notice is that instead of the long term average line hovering around -35db for a bit from 30hz to 60hz, it now hovers closer to -40db.


Curve wouldn't be effected from the amplitude change, and from what maxmercy said a while ago the most important thing about these bass average charts is the curve. So I wouldn't need to redo my previous bass average charts.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20641903
> 
> 
> I think the bass average chart should be a mandatory inclusion from now on, imho. Its VERY useful. I mean, we have had this type of thread for years now for the specific case of looking for movies or scenes with bass. Having a bass average for a bassy movie is just as important as seeing the detail of a single moment that has bass. Should also really help narrow down and categorize these bass charts. Now we can say, "hey, this is movie is bassy as hell but there is nothing worthwhile below 20hz." or something like that. With the bass averge chart, you now can see the overall bass 'tone' or weighting of the movie. Does this movie have persistent


----------



## Scott Simonian

Exactly.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/20640729
> 
> 
> You are confused there Bosso. SL is only accurate for dB FS levels if you do two things. First you must calibrate the system. Second you must only playback one digital channel at a time with no reduction of sound levels internal to a decoder/controller (receiver/PC software-hardware).
> 
> 
> The use of a receiver, BM and SL does not give you accurate dB FS numbers by frequency for multi channel sound. Never going to happen. Multi channel sound levels are reduced by about 15 dB internal to the receiver in order to prevent clipping.
> 
> 
> No, I am not confused about the difference between signal level peaks in the amplitude chart (AKA total dB SPL peaks of an effect) and individual dB levels as shown on the waterfall. You can make the dB FS numbers on the waterfall come out to be any number that you want to without changing signal levels in the system and the SL amplitude chart.
> 
> 
> For the comparative electrical and acoustic method that you use for your subwoofer tests, accurate dB FS calibration is not important. Just realize that single frequency bin peaks numbers without calibration are just relative numbers.



SL is accurate relative to the color scale regardless of calibration accuracy, which is not necessary. The offset feature in SL is sufficient to get a good enough relative result.


All properly implemented BM, whether in the player or the AVR, adds the corrective boost after conversion to analog of the summed SW signal, which is then sent to the SW output.


You can search USPTO for Cirrus Logic's 20 years old patent for digital BM and verify. An excerpt:



> Quote:
> In cases, such as Dolby Configuration 1, a gain (e.g. +10 dB) is not directly applied to the LFE channel to drive the subwoofer. Instead, the inputs to summer 802 are attenuated to achieve the same result. In this example, the L,R,C,Ls, and Rs channels are all attenuated by -15 dB and the LFE channel attenuated by -5 dB. This implements the LFE +10 dB channel specified for Dolby Configuration 1. *However, a compensating 15 dB gain should be applied later, usually in analog after the DACs.*



From Audioholics:



> Quote:
> When the subwoofer channel is fed bass from the five or seven main channels all set to "small", the summed output must be attenuated to avoid overloading the subwoofer channel as can be seen in the above bass management block diagram courtesy of the Dolby Digital Decoding Guidelines specifications. The summed output can then be boosted in the analog domain to properly match the other channels. Early DVD-A / SACD player models didn't properly handle this and often resulted in anemic bass response. Denon was the first receiver manufacturer to address this via their analog inputs by offering a +10/+15dB bass boost for the subwoofer channel. *Others soon followed suite by either adding the gain back in their players to resolve this issue or offering the boost option in their complimentary A/V receivers external multi channel analog inputs.*



If one's player doesn't properly do BM before feeding the SW output, then that's a separate issue to be dealt with by the one who owns such a poor quality player, such as using the AVRs SW out.


There will never be peaks of +15dBFS coming from the source regardless of the feed method.



> Quote:
> Sure. They don't mix movies for theatrical release. They mix them for downmixing in a DVD player. Never going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no consistent way that movies are mixed as can easily be seen is SL. A perfect example is the lightning storm of WOTW. Outside of the houses the bass was mixed one way, and inside of the house the bass was mixed a different way. That was not done for any reason realted to what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> By the way, which sound effect sounds better in your sytem. WOTW lightning storm inside or outside of the house? My system is only good to 18 hz, so what do I know about how each mix sounds / feels on a full range system.



Dolby Guidelines:

 
 


From a DVD players manual:



> Quote:
> For stereo output (analog or digital), all players have a built-in 2-channel Dolby Digital decoder that downmixes from 5.1 channels (if present on the disc) to Dolby Surround stereo. *That is, 5 channels are phase matrixed into 2 channels to be decoded to 4 channels by a Dolby Pro Logic processor or 5 channels by a Pro Logic II processor.*



Confirming that during downmix, the LFE (.1) channel is discarded. Thus the recommendation from Dolby not to place all LFE in the LFE channel.


Looking at the example of WOTW lightning strikes; the outdoors strikes have far more upper frequency content. When they move indoors, the upper frequencies are attenuated by the fact that they are insulated from the upper frequencies by the enclosed house. This is exactly what happens in real life during an actual thunderstorm, although the WOTW lightning strikes are not actually lightning, but an alien transport method. It's just good sound design










4-10 Hz doesn't 'sound' like anything. It 'feels' quite nerve wracking the first few times you experience it.


Bosso


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20641903
> 
> 
> I think the bass average chart should be a mandatory inclusion from now on, imho.



In that case, I'm probably done contributing. Don't have an easy way to do it while I'm in there watching a movie, and I just don't have the time to do it afterwards.


More trouble than it's worth for me.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Oh yeah? I am not aware of the effort put into these average charts. I thought maybe you just ran the movie with SL on in this average window or something easy but time consuming.


I would be bummed out to not see you contribute to this thread. I still don't have a good method of doing this myself but I would if I could.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20642231
> 
> 
> In that case, I'm probably done contributing. Don't have an easy way to do it while I'm in there watching a movie, and I just don't have the time to do it afterwards.
> 
> 
> More trouble than it's worth for me.



No one is saying that everyone has to do bass average charts, I think he meant to say that they are very helpful.


I think all contributions, whether it be a simple post letting us know that Thor had awesome bass at the theaters, or a post with waterfalls and bass average charts, are what make this thread interesting. The thing we all seem to be interested in is knowing where to look for wall-shattering bass in movies.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Thank you, Leto. That was what I meant. Sorry to be confusing.


I guess I shouldn't have said 'mandatory' but instead, useful cuz these bass average charts are just as useful for us. I believe they are just as important or more important than specific graphs but that's just my opinion. I'm happy with either and anyone can contribute whatever they can.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20642262
> 
> 
> Oh yeah? I am not aware of the effort put into these average charts. I thought maybe you just ran the movie with SL on in this average window or something easy but time consuming.
> 
> 
> I would be bummed out to not see you contribute to this thread. I still don't have a good method of doing this myself but I would if I could.



Nope - the HT gear is in another room, and the sub amp and processor are in another room still. Even if that were not the case, the Pioneer's MCACC processing wouldn't give an uncolored reading from the LFE out. I like to watch movies without messing with SL and running between the rooms each time.


Best way for me to do it by far is to extract the audio to a WAV and process it that way. Then, I'm dealing with the audio as it is on the disc. That takes enough time doing it for waterfalls, let alone letting it run for a whole movie while I'm trying to get other things done.


Glad to know my contributions are appreciated though. It has been a very trying week for me.


----------



## Tooley

That's how I meant to word it, waterfalls are fine and interresting but it is the talk about how to do them what they use Etc that should be on a different thread.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20642262
> 
> 
> Oh yeah? I am not aware of the effort put into these average charts. I thought maybe you just ran the movie with SL on in this average window or something easy but time consuming.



Actually, it's far, far easier to do it all on one graph vs stopping the movie, pausing SL, doing a screen capture, time stamping, titling and cropping/sizing the separate scenes, uploading and posting the image url, not to mention much less time consuming.


You can watch the movie uninterrupted, or you don't even have to be there while it's graphing.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tooley* /forum/post/20642616
> 
> 
> That's how I meant to word it, waterfalls are fine and interresting but it is the talk about how to do them what they use Etc that should be on a different thread.



With all due respect, it must be great to not only sit back and take in the hard work of others, but then to complain that more want to know how to do their own and contribute to the thread.


JPC brings in a big load of nothing that discourages folks from wanting to post graphs, so I'm posting the facts to counter that. For all his calibration whining, when you stretch his microscopic graph and compare it to Leto's graph that he was disparaging, you get no difference worth going on about:

 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20642367
> 
> 
> No one is saying that everyone has to do bass average charts, I think he meant to say that they are very helpful.
> 
> 
> I think all contributions, whether it be a simple post letting us know that Thor had awesome bass at the theaters, or a post with waterfalls and bass average charts, are what make this thread interesting. The thing we all seem to be interested in is knowing where to look for wall-shattering bass in movies.



I agree 100%, and I appreciate your contributions. I check the thread often and post graphs of good LFE movies when I can. Keep up the good work.


Same to OK Wolf. I read your recent tweaks and agree that it's an improvement. Good stuff... please keep it up.


Bosso


----------



## LetoAtreides82

I thought it'd be interesting to see what a movie with barely any bass would look like in a bass average chart, and I think I found the perfect one:


Dr. No (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :










38hz rolloff







1 star i'd say


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20642879
> 
> 
> Actually, it's far, far easier to do it all on one graph vs stopping the movie, pausing SL, doing a screen capture, time stamping, titling and cropping/sizing the separate scenes, uploading and posting the image url, not to mention much less time consuming.
> 
> 
> You can watch the movie uninterrupted, or you don't even have to be there while it's graphing.
> 
> 
> Bosso



Well see, that's what I thought. It sounded rather easy but I haven't done it myself so I won't judge. Now I have done quite a lot of regular bass graphs (before I got a Blu-ray player anyway) so I know how consuming that can be.







I hope to find a way to get back into the game with my BD collection. My laptop doesnt cooperate all that well with me using SL.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Ok, I think I have some answers now. Tried Hypercube with native processing. It cannot process DTS that way... the resulting wav files were three minutes of silence.


And then I got to thinking... how does it process DTS through DirectShow? Why, through a DirectShow filter, of course. That's why it takes so long to do it. And what do I use to decode DTS on here? Why, that would be AC3Filter. Let's go in there and see how I have it set up. Aha... bass redirection is enabled below 120Hz. There's your problem, Wolfie.


So, that option is now disabled. Re-transcoding Titan A.E. now... will see what comes out.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20642879
> 
> 
> Same to OK Wolf. I read your recent tweaks and agree that it's an improvement. Good stuff... please keep it up.



Thanks - will do my best


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20643149
> 
> 
> Well see, that's what I thought. It sounded rather easy but I haven't done it myself so I won't judge. Now I have done quite a lot of regular bass graphs (before I got a Blu-ray player anyway) so I know how consuming that can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to find a way to get back into the game with my BD collection. My laptop doesnt cooperate all that well with me using SL.



Yea having experience doing both waterfalls and bass average charts, I'd say the bass average charts are easier and less time consuming. Here's how I do it now:


1. Check a loud scene to make sure there's no clipping


2. Set the frequency range on SL from 0 to 200hz, the amplitude range from -75db to 0, the FFT decimate to 64 and the length to 1024, and on the spectrum settings turn on the peak holding graph and set it to 999999, and also turn on Long Term Average (clear it if needed)


3. Disable any antivirus or firewall sound alerts, and anything else that might give an audible alert


4. Check the length of the movie and set the alarm on my cellphone for when the movie finishes. When alarm rings I stop the movie, take a screenshot, and crop out the chart. All done. I have folders for all the movies I do charts for and that helps manage things.


Nowadays I record the playback with GoldWave while doing these charts, it helps in finding the scene that gave that huge spike etc in case I want to do a waterfall or two.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bossobass* 
Confirming that during downmix, the LFE (.1) channel is discarded. Thus the recommendation from Dolby not to place all LFE in the LFE channel.



and




Looking at the example of WOTW lightning strikes; the outdoors strikes have far more upper frequency content. When they move indoors, the upper frequencies are attenuated by the fact that they are insulated from the upper frequencies by the enclosed house. This is exactly what happens in real life during an actual thunderstorm, although the WOTW lightning strikes are not actually lightning, but an alien transport method. It's just good sound design










4-10 Hz doesn't 'sound' like anything. It 'feels' quite nerve wracking the first few times you experience it.


Bosso




I am going to skip the rehash of the technical theory, but you just do not get how movies are mixed in real life.


Take a close and detailed look at the mixing method that is used for the WOTW outdoor and indoor "lightning" strike scene and you will learn something about mixing reality. You really do not have a clue on the sound design / mix method that was used for those scenes.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bossobass* 
JPC brings in a big load of nothing that discourages folks from wanting to post graphs, so I'm posting the facts to counter that. For all his calibration whining, when you stretch his microscopic graph and compare it to Leto's graph that he was disparaging, you get no difference worth going on about:



Bosso




Microscopic graph? Sure loads faster than the larger graphs. I detest having to scroll "large" graphs / pictures to read all the words and to see a full graph.


Just a reminder for the non brain dead, internet explorer allows you to easily magnify the view by 1000%. That is if you need to see that much detail in a waterfall.


As far as "disparaging" the color scheme in question, yes the color scheme is inside out. Red equals "hot" and blue equals "cold" in most real life situations and descriptions. Having blue represent hot levels and red represent cold levels is just arse backwards.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

The Terminator (blu-ray, PCM 5.1) :










Looks like it's in the 3 star range, hardly any infrasonics. Hoping to do the rest of the Terminator movies by the end of this holiday weekend.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Ok... this is definitely LFE only. Titan A.E., starting at 1:04:00. Still plenty of sub 10Hz content in there. I'm actually not sure what purpose it serves to re-do these particular waterfalls as LFE only... there's so much of this ultra low stuff in the other channels, I don't see many people being able to reproduce it that way.


I may go ahead and re-enable bass redirection with an 80Hz crossover before fixing the waterfalls. That's how my HT is set up, anyway.


----------



## maxmercy

I promise I will post Star Trek 2007 and Matrix Revolutions.....doing a WiffleBall tourney at the house this weekend, so no time thus far....and the Star Trek BluRay Netflix sent did not want to play in the player....so back it went....


Leto, thanks for posting so many....LOTR looks better than I had imagined....this fall on BluRay for the extended editions, correct?


Also, will have to wait to see how Transformers 3 sounds....has real potential, but my local theaters suck in the LFE department. Other than a suckout at 45Hz and one in the low 100s Hz-wise (lacks as much punch as in the theater for some effects), It is much better in my house.


The 3D presentation wasn't the best, the screen hotspotted in the center like crazy.....


JSS


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* 
Ok... this is definitely LFE only. Titan A.E., starting at 1:04:00. Still plenty of sub 10Hz content in there. I'm actually not sure what purpose it serves to re-do these particular waterfalls as LFE only... there's so much of this ultra low stuff in the other channels, I don't see many people being able to reproduce it that way.


I may go ahead and re-enable bass redirection with an 80Hz crossover before fixing the waterfalls. That's how my HT is set up, anyway.
Definitely re-enable bass redirection, it's how I think most of us do it. I think the charts should represent what we listen/feel, not just the LFE output.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Quote:

Originally Posted by *maxmercy* 
I promise I will post Star Trek 2007 and Matrix Revolutions.....doing a WiffleBall tourney at the house this weekend, so no time thus far....and the Star Trek BluRay Netflix sent did not want to play in the player....so back it went....


Leto, thanks for posting so many....LOTR looks better than I had imagined....this fall on BluRay for the extended editions, correct?


Also, will have to wait to see how Transformers 3 sounds....has real potential, but my local theaters suck in the LFE department. Other than a suckout at 45Hz and one in the low 100s Hz-wise (lacks as much punch as in the theater for some effects), It is much better in my house.


The 3D presentation wasn't the best, the screen hotspotted in the center like crazy.....


JSS
Too bad Star Trek didn't work on your player. Fortunately I have that movie on blu-ray so hopefully I can do it soon.


As for the blu-ray extended editions of LotR they actually came out last month. There's so many blu-rays I want to buy this year like the Star Wars complete set and the Jurassic Park trilogy, that i'd probably wait 'til next year for the blu-ray extended editions of LotR. At blu-ray.com I'm tracking 102 blu-rays that I want to buy lol.


I do have the dvd editions of the extended editions of LotR, don't know if you'd find it interesting if I do those. It's one of the few dvds I own, most of my collection, about 180 titles, is blu-rays.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Terminator 2: Judgment Day Special Edition (blu-ray, DTS HD-Master Audio 6.1):










Hmm I hope the DVD version has tons of infrasonics on it, otherwise if it's the same as the blu-ray I don't think it deserves 4 stars.


----------



## onesquin

Watched TF3 today and the theatre gave no clue to how the LFE might playout on our more capable systems. The surrounds were very well utilized though.


Watched Tron tonight for the first time "hot". I had no idea my subwoofer was this capable. Clean, Crisp, Forceful LFE throughout this movie. The pressure levels were overwhelming at times. 5+ stars.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Terminator 3: Rise Of The Machines (blu-ray, Dolby Digital 5.1) :










That's not a typo, this blu-ray doesn't have a lossless track. Nevertheless the bass extension is quite impressive. Curve looks similar to movies in the 4.5 star range, I'd vote 4.5 stars for this one.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Terminator: Salvation (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :










Bass is more dynamic than T3 and it has a slightly better extension than T3, but not enough to get 5 stars, not enough infrasonics. This movie should have been 5 stars, easily, so the way this movie turned out was disappointing in terms of bass.


My vote is 4.5 stars. I know upstate-avfan-da said it should be less than 4 but I think that's coming out of their disappointment that it didn't get the 5 star treatment it should have gotten.











This is the GoldWave output of the 4 movies, with the first one at the top, and last movie at the bottom. Out of the four Terminator movies I'd say the fourth clearly has the most action in it and the most bass scenes.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Terminator: Salvation (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :
> 
> 
> Bass is more dynamic than T3 and it has a slightly better extension than T3, but not enough to get 5 stars, not enough infrasonics. This movie should have been 5 stars, easily, so the way this movie turned out was disappointing in terms of bass.
> 
> 
> My vote is 4.5 stars. I know upstate-avfan-da said it should be less than 4 but I think that's coming out of their disappointment that it didn't get the 5 star treatment it should have gotten.
> 
> 
> This is the GoldWave output of the 4 movies, with the first one at the top, and last movie at the bottom. Out of the four Terminator movies I'd say the fourth clearly has the most action in it and the most bass scenes.



Yeah do see your point. But come on lol, terminator should have some kick ass LFE. Was pretty disappointed at expecting a lot then heading basically fizzle.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20644030
> 
> 
> Ok... this is definitely LFE only. Titan A.E., starting at 1:04:00. Still plenty of sub 10Hz content in there. I'm actually not sure what purpose it serves to re-do these particular waterfalls as LFE only... *there's so much of this ultra low stuff in the other channels, I don't see many people being able to reproduce it that way.*



Thanks for more Titan A.E plots.










Btw, the part I bolded is important. I make this point almost everytime I post my graphs. They were always LFE+RB. I'm not sure why so many are interesting in what is only in the LFE channel cuz I thought we always wanted to know what ALL of the bass was in a scene. Lol, what difference does it make what channel it is in?



Im surprised a bit by T:S with the roll off but now I do remember Bosso mentioning it didnt have a ton of infrasonics save for a couple scenes. I also heard (I think Bosso mentioned as well..) that there is a DD 5.1 French track on the BD that does have infrasonics.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Watched The Thin Red Line on DVD this evening after noting with some interest that Anna Behlmer (Cloverfield) was listed in the sound credits as re-recording engineer.


Voting four stars for now. Currently transcoding it for waterfalls to see what was really in there. Some decent explosions in the movie, particularly around the 42 minute mark. Not bad for a 1998 movie.


----------



## [KYA]Mega

LetoAtreides82,


Thanks for the LOTR charts.


Now that the extended versions are out on Blu-ray, and since there was much discussion in the past about the two versions having different amounts of LFE, I wonder if you'd be willing to chart the regular and extended versions using the exact same settings, and then compare them? I think that would finally put to rest any further debate, and we will finally know for sure whether or not one version is superior to the other in the LFE department.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega* /forum/post/20647443
> 
> 
> LetoAtreides82,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the LOTR charts.
> 
> 
> Now that the extended versions are out on Blu-ray, and since there was much discussion in the past about the two versions having different amounts of LFE, I wonder if you'd be willing to chart the regular and extended versions using the exact same settings, and then compare them? I think that would finally put to rest any further debate, and we will finally know for sure whether or not one version is superior to the other in the LFE department.



I have the dvd versions of the extended editions. I won't have the blu-ray versions until at least next year unless someone gifts it to me. Too many blu-rays i'd rather have first.


I think i'll do at least the dvd version of the extended edition of Fellowship and see how it compares to the theatrical blu-ray version.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Star Trek (2009) (blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD 5.1) :










Star Trek 2009 gets a 5 star vote from me. No rolloff, lots of infrasonics, and lots of action scenes. Also its bass average chart looks just like every other 5 star movie's chart.


I see LFE Man said earlier he thought Star Trek 2009 was perhaps worth 5 stars:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...k#post20419530


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

*The Thin Red Line - DVD, Dolby Digital*


Nope, not four stars. I'm going three stars on this one. No extension below 20Hz, almost nothing below 30Hz. But at least there's a lot of it, else I'd go down to two stars. Only doing the one scene - the hill bombing at 42 minutes. I have some Titan AE waterfalls to re-do... not wasting my time on a 3 hour movie that has nothing below 30Hz.


Agreed with five stars for Star Trek 2009. I remember when I still had the IXL with no highpass, and it looking like it was breathing during the opening


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Post #122 updated with new Titan A.E. waterfalls. Here's a teaser:


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20648118
> 
> *The Thin Red Line - DVD, Dolby Digital*
> 
> 
> Nope, not four stars. I'm going three stars on this one. No extension below 20Hz, almost nothing below 30Hz. But at least there's a lot of it, else I'd go down to two stars.



I agree, without infrasonics it shouldn't be 4 stars. I feel that without infrasonics a movie's max should be 3.5.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Yeah. My strategy these days is to go 4 stars if there's significant content between 10-20. 4.5 stars if the four star has some sub 10Hz. And then 5 stars if there's significant content below 10Hz or a 4.5 happens to have constant unrelenting bass.


That's why I'm still at 5 stars for The Haunting in DTS-ES. Normally I'd vote 4.5 for a movie like that, but it does have some content below 20Hz and it's not afraid to bring the noise when it needs to


----------



## LetoAtreides82

The Lord Of The Rings: The Fellowship Of The Ring (Extended Edition) (dvd, Dolby Digital 5.1)










Looks similar to the result I got with the blu-ray theatrical edition, but not as impressive:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...p#post20629766 


Note that the dvd extended version starts to rolloff slightly at 15hz, and has an okay amount of 6hz content. In comparison the blu-ray theatrical version has a nice extension all the way to 6hz.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20644212
> 
> 
> Terminator 2: Judgment Day Special Edition (blu-ray, DTS HD-Master Audio 6.1):
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I hope the DVD version has tons of infrasonics on it, otherwise if it's the same as the blu-ray I don't think it deserves 4 stars.



Yup, it not have much lower than 30hz bass. Maybe i lower it to 3-3,5 stars, though it is still pretty impressive in nuke scene and some explosions, arnie shotgun scenes.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20647359
> 
> 
> 
> I also heard (I think Bosso mentioned as well..) that there is a DD 5.1 French track on the BD that does have infrasonics.



I think it was me who did say something like that, but i didn't say anything about infrasonics... it just louder in some bass scenes and some scenes it's not, where english track have more bass. I have not yet compared dir cut version to french theatrical track.




LetoAtreides82 said:


> Star Trek (2009) (blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD 5.1) :
> 
> 
> I see LFE Man said earlier he thought Star Trek 2009 was perhaps worth 5 stars:
> 
> 
> It's have on 4,5 star for a while, maybe i should put it on 5 star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #122 updated with new Titan A.E. waterfalls. Here's a teaser:
> 
> 
> Looks good now, thanks and thanks to all who have contributed to this thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bluvette

I just watch The Mechanic, I thought it had some very good bass scenes in it. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20649184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was me who did say something like that, but i didn't say anything about infrasonics... it just louder in some bass scenes and some scenes it's not, where english track have more bass. I have not yet compared dir cut version to french theatrical track.



Ah ok, sorry I forgot who had mentioned it.







I _do_ remember somebody mentioning that it had more infrasonics though. Im am not positive though.


Wow. So it looks like Star Trek might have the highest average for


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20650069
> 
> 
> Ah ok, sorry I forgot who had mentioned it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _do_ remember somebody mentioning that it had more infrasonics though. Im am not positive though.
> 
> 
> Wow. So it looks like Star Trek might have the highest average for


----------



## FOH

Just taking a moment to thank those that contribute the spectral content graphs. Really quite interesting comparing what spectral content is on a release, and what spectral energy is reproduced. Thank you,.. to all that take the time.



Have a wonderful Fourth of July


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bluvette* /forum/post/20649244
> 
> 
> I just watch The Mechanic, I thought it had some very good bass scenes in it. Anyone else feel the same?



Yes, the Mechanic had some great LFE scenes. Here are 4 of the best ones:



































Enjoy.


Bosso


----------



## bossobass

I had some folks over to view HTTYD last night. Wanting to show off a bit, I ran the SW trim at +3dB hot. Whoa, I forgot how monstrous this flicks soundtrack is. Bumping was not necessary.
























If someone gets the time, I sure would like to see the peak hold for this one. It's my newly crowned all time LFE favorite. It's just loaded with great LFE across the 3-120 Hz BW in nearly every scene and the finale, the big dragon crashing into the ground, truly awesome.











Bosso


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20647721
> 
> 
> Star Trek 2009 gets a 5 star vote from me. No rolloff, lots of infrasonics, and lots of action scenes. Also its bass average chart looks just like every other 5 star movie's chart.



I agree that Star Trek (2009)'s LFE deserves 5 Stars. In fact, I rate its overall sound design as 5 Stars, too. I own the BD and it has been my go to demonstration disc for audio ever since I got it. Also, it's a terrific film.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20651104
> 
> 
> I had some folks over to view HTTYD last night. Wanting to show off a bit, I ran the SW trim at +3dB hot. Whoa, I forgot how monstrous this flicks soundtrack is. Bumping was not necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone gets the time, I sure would like to see the peak hold for this one. It's my newly crowned all time LFE favorite. It's just loaded with great LFE across the 3-120 Hz BW in nearly every scene and the finale, the big dragon crashing into the ground, truly awesome.
> 
> 
> Bosso



Working on it right now







How To Train Your Dragon looks great too, I really like its art style.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20651104
> 
> 
> I had some folks over to view HTTYD last night. Wanting to show off a bit, I ran the SW trim at +3dB hot. Whoa, I forgot how monstrous this flicks soundtrack is. Bumping was not necessary.



Nice










Bosso, will you share _their reactions_ to the system, LF etc., with us? _That_, would be interesting. I find few things are quite as fun as sharing a killer HT experience with the unsuspecting







With this release, few rigs can actually resolve what's on the disc, ....especially in the manner Randy Thom and colleagues intended.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20651104
> 
> 
> It's my newly crowned all time LFE favorite. It's just loaded with great LFE across the 3-120 Hz BW in nearly every scene and the finale, the big dragon crashing into the ground, truly awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso



In addition to great sound design in general, and specifically superb LFE, a component to HTTYD that really elevates it in my opinion is that it truly surprised me how enjoyable it was,.. and that just made it that much better. A very good film.


Thanks


----------



## sickboy013




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/20651323
> 
> 
> I agree that Star Trek (2009)'s LFE deserves 5 Stars. In fact, I rate its overall sound design as 5 Stars, too. I own the BD and it has been my go to demonstration disc for audio ever since I got it. Also, it's a terrific film.



I agree it should be in the 5 star catagory. I also think that, despite some people not liking the movie, that Scott Pilgrim vs. the World should be five star too.


Just compare the two graphs between LOTR and Scott Pilgrim. If LOTR is 5 star Scott Pilgrim should be!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20648703
> 
> 
> The Lord Of The Rings: The Fellowship Of The Ring (Extended Edition) (dvd, Dolby Digital 5.1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks extremely similar to the result I got with the blu-ray theatrical edition:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...p#post20629766





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20588598
> 
> 
> More...
> 
> 
> Now for some below 30Hz action:
> 
> 
> Scott Pilgrim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to note that most of the films roll off below 30Hz. Black Hawk Down, The Incredible Hulk break that mold. Scott Pilgrim to a lesser extent.
> 
> 
> JSS


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sickboy013* /forum/post/20651867
> 
> 
> I agree it should be in the 5 star catagory. I also think that, despite some people not liking the movie, that Scott Pilgrim vs. the World should be five star too.
> 
> 
> Just compare the two graphs between LOTR and Scott Pilgrim. If LOTR is 5 star Scott Pilgrim should be!



Looking at LOTR's extended dvd chart now, I see it starts rolling slightly off at 15hz, and contains an okay amount of 6hz content. Out of all the 5 stars that have had charts done, this one is the weakest showing I've seen but clearly stronger than the 4.5's.


Actually I just noticed that the blu-ray theatrical version is more impressive than the extended dvd version:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...p#post20629766 


This one has a nice extension all the way down to 6hz instead of rolling off slightly at 15hz.


MaxMercy's card doesn't handle


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Here's the monster that is How To Train Your Dragon (blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD 5.1) :










That's one scary graph









No rolloff, and 1hz content is > than its 100-120hz content!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20651996
> 
> 
> Here's the monster that is How To Train Your Dragon (blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD 5.1) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one scary graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No rolloff, and 1hz content is > than its 100-120hz content!



Awesome stuff guys, I need to buy this on bluray.


----------



## D.T.MIKE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/20652018
> 
> 
> Awesome stuff guys, I need to buy this on bluray.



MK surprised you have not watched this, would of been a blast with your previous setup! The dragon crash scene that Bossobass mentioned has a quick punch you in the gut moment that catches you off guard. Definitely a must own.


----------



## Bluvette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20651085
> 
> 
> Yes, the Mechanic had some great LFE scenes. Here are 4 of the best ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> Bosso



Thanks bud, I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20651996
> 
> 
> Here's the monster that is How To Train Your Dragon (blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD 5.1) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one scary graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No rolloff, and 1hz content is > than its 100-120hz content!



Jesus.










Guess I need to get around to seeing this one. Wow.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20652750
> 
> 
> Guess I need to get around to seeing this one. Wow.



I like to picture Randy Thom hunched over his mixing board, cackling with glee over all the poor subwoofers he knew he was about to torture










This is one of the few BR movies I was willing to pay the $30 asking price to get. Even Percy Jackson I waited until I found a copy for $12 on eBay.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20652804
> 
> 
> I like to picture Randy Thom hunched over his mixing board, cackling with glee over all the poor subwoofers he knew he was about to torture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the few BR movies I was willing to pay the $30 asking price to get. Even Percy Jackson I waited until I found a copy for $12 on eBay.



It does appear that the How to Train Your Dragon BD has demonstration quality LFE. Better yet, _*Amazon is now offering it for $13.99*_ . Also, the _*Blu-ray review of the BD*_ was just as ecstatic about the LFE as you guys have been. I may buy this one for my library.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20648118
> 
> *The Thin Red Line - DVD, Dolby Digital*
> 
> 
> Nope, not four stars. I'm going three stars on this one. No extension below 20Hz, almost nothing below 30Hz. But at least there's a lot of it, else I'd go down to two stars. Only doing the one scene - the hill bombing at 42 minutes. I have some Titan AE waterfalls to re-do... not wasting my time on a 3 hour movie that has nothing below 30Hz.
> 
> 
> Agreed with five stars for Star Trek 2009. I remember when I still had the IXL with no highpass, and it looking like it was breathing during the opening



Have u tried the Criterion bluray of Thin Red line?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Nope - no real interest in buying the Blu-Ray.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Even though I already know that Saving Private Ryan has pretty much nothing below 35hz-ish... I'd still love to see an average chart for it. Anyone got that and willing?


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20651968
> 
> 
> I just realized now that MaxMercy's card doesn't handle


----------



## maxmercy

I've got Saving Private Ryan on DVD....bt I have no time now...Matrix Revolutions is also waiting....


Leto, How to Train Your Dragon is INSANE!!!


JSS


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20657021
> 
> 
> I've got Saving Private Ryan on DVD....bt I have no time now...Matrix Revolutions is also waiting....
> 
> 
> Leto, How to Train Your Dragon is INSANE!!!
> 
> 
> JSS



Yes. HtTYD looks pretty nuts. I'll have to pick it up sometime.


Cool! Thanks, JSS! I'm still trying to get SL working again on my laptop but still no go.










Is your copy the DTS version or DD? The bass was quite a bit different. The DTS-MA on blu sounds soooooo good.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20657012
> 
> 
> I actually am flat to 10, but then it loses ground below 10Hz. You have quite the flat setup. I run mine through the BluRay player feeding into the receiver that then send the sub out to my soundcard. Lots of additive highpasses there with 3 different pieces of hardware.
> 
> 
> JSS



Oops forgot to remove the link in that post. For the charts I use an internal blu-ray drive and my card goes all the way down to 0hz.


Here's my Tron: Legacy chart:


Tron: Legacy (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1)


----------



## Scott Simonian

Hmmm... interesting.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20657249
> 
> 
> Hmmm... interesting.



Yea like MaxMercy said earlier Tron: Legacy has massive amounts of 30-40hz content


----------



## MKtheater

Yes it does but it does not roll off as it goes down to 3hz at high levels.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/20657362
> 
> 
> Yes it does but it does not roll off as it goes down to 3hz at high levels.



Indeed, my chart shows no roll-off for Tron: Legacy.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20648316
> 
> 
> Post #122 updated with new Titan A.E. waterfalls. Here's a teaser:



I think i'm gonna order this one this Friday, I actually never seen it.


Also thinking of ordering 9.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Grabbed Ninja Assassin on BR out of the $10 bin at Walmart today. I know there are waterfalls of this one in the old thread, but I can do some of my own if desired off the DVD copy that was in the case.


My vote - at least 4.5 stars. Maybe 5. Gobs of LFE in there, and it went right down to where the tapped horns cut off. Saw that some felt Gamer had more, but I don't know about that. Gamer had more LFE in general, but NA seems to go lower more consistently, at least on my system.


The movie itself was a little heavy on the blood & guts, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* 
Grabbed Ninja Assassin on BR out of the $10 bin at Walmart today. I know there are waterfalls of this one in the old thread, but I can do some of my own if desired off the DVD copy that was in the case.


My vote - at least 4.5 stars. Maybe 5. Gobs of LFE in there, and it went right down to where the tapped horns cut off. Saw that some felt Gamer had more, but I don't know about that. Gamer had more LFE in general, but NA seems to go lower more consistently, at least on my system.


The movie itself was a little heavy on the blood & guts, but I enjoyed it.
Haven't seen Ninja Assassin (it's been on my pricewatch list) but from what I remember Gamer lacked quantity. Other than the intro battle scene and the street battle there's not much else, unless i'm mistaken. I posted some waterfalls for Gamer a while back:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...r#post20470039 


I'll do a bass average chart for Gamer soon to get a better idea of what it should be scored.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

*Ninja Assassin - DVD, Dolby Digital*


Couldn't help myself - did waterfalls anyway. Too bad I can't do anything with the DTS Master audio on the Blu-Ray - that would have been cool.


Yep, this one has enough sub 10Hz content that I'm going to have to vote five stars for it. There is a lot of really low stuff in this movie.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...rfalls/na1.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...rfalls/na2.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...rfalls/na3.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...rfalls/na4.jpg 



















http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...rfalls/na7.jpg 










http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...rfalls/na9.jpg 










http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...falls/na11.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...falls/na12.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...falls/na13.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...falls/na14.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...falls/na15.jpg 



















http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...falls/na18.jpg


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* 
*Ninja Assassin - DVD, Dolby Digital*


Couldn't help myself - did waterfalls anyway. Too bad I can't do anything with the DTS Master audio on the Blu-Ray - that would have been cool.


Yep, this one has enough sub 10Hz content that I'm going to have to vote five stars for it. There is a lot of really low stuff in this movie.
Those waterfalls look pretty good to me! If I can find it at that price at walmart this friday I'll get it.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Hmm, I may have to give Ninja Assassin a try again - first time I tried, I thought it looked so corny I gave up after about 10 minutes.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

The amusing thing about Ninja Assassin is that most of the scenes the really low stuff is in are completely unrealistic. Guess that's part of the fun on this movie.


Loved the subtle rumble they added in just before and after the apartment attack. Like I didn't know it was coming, or something. I was able to predict each ninja attack with 100% success.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Those darn bassy tension hooks!


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Gamer (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1) :










Looks like it focuses a lot on the 35 to 65hz range. No rolloff. No huge spikes in comparison to the 5 star charts we've seen. Movie is about 90 minutes so that helps make its chart look a little better.


Here's the goldwave output showing how often there are loud (does the high frequencies too though) scenes:










My vote is 4.5 stars, not enough quantity to push it to 5 in my opinion.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Nice. I would agree with the 4.5 on Gamer. It's a very active and aggressive sound mix with very good low end extension. Very modern. Recommended definitely.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

I remember voting 4.5 for Gamer in the old thread. I'm still in agreement there... it only seemed to have a couple scenes where it really let loose on the sub 20Hz region. Ninja Assassin doesn't have that problem.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

The Dark Knight (blu-ray, TrueHD 5.1)










No rolloff but spikes aren't as impressive as what we've seen from the 5 star movies we've done so far. Has infrasonics all the way down to 0 but still not enough infrasonic content in my opinion to push it to 5 stars. I agree with the 4.5 stars it got right now on the list.


I also did the English Dolby Digital 5.1 track on that disc and the results were very close but the TrueHD 5.1 track had a little more bass punch.


----------



## Hksvr4

If it is not here yet, please include "Sucker Punch" in this thread. Great quality LFE in this flick. The air plane flying over the blimp scene goes pretty deep.


----------



## McStyvie

Agreed on Ninja Assassin. Not something you want to watch multiple times, but nice bass...


I just saw Transformers3 and I think that film has potential for some serious low bass scenes. If mastered right, it should give WotW/Hulk/Cloverfield a run for their money.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Agreed on Ninja Assassin. Not something you want to watch multiple times, but nice bass...
> 
> 
> I just saw Transformers3 and I think that film has potential for some serious low bass scenes. If mastered right, it should give WotW/Hulk/Cloverfield a run for their money.



I agree. I recently watched the second transformers movie not too long ago and couldn't believe how hard that went!


----------



## Gary J

Seems like you can always count on the Transformers, Hulks and Iron Mans.


----------



## D.T.MIKE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hksvr4* /forum/post/20664969
> 
> 
> If it is not here yet, please include "Sucker Punch" in this thread. Great quality LFE in this flick. The air plane flying over the blimp scene goes pretty deep.



+1 on that I also think this DVD has some good bass moments, kind of movie that makes you want to crank it up!


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hksvr4* /forum/post/20664969
> 
> 
> If it is not here yet, please include "Sucker Punch" in this thread. Great quality LFE in this flick. The air plane flying over the blimp scene goes pretty deep.



Yup, that scene is lowest scene in film(down to 20hz), but otherwise there is not much more deep bass in this film. Pretty letdown, so its something 3 star bass movie...also i did some fixes to the star list.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> +1 on that I also think this DVD has some good bass moments, kind of movie that makes you want to crank it up!



4 or 4.5 is my guess. Leaning to 4.5. The DTS MA track was nice, had it cranked almost to reference lol.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

2012 (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :










One of the biggest disappointments in terms of bass. I give it 3 stars.


I bought Ninja Assassin on blu-ray today, but unfortunately there's a thunderstorm going on all night so I can't watch it







Hopefully tomorrow I can. Also ordered Titan A.E., hopefully it'll arrive before next Friday.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

That's about what I expected to see from 2012. Agreed with 3 stars on that one.


Transformers 3? I'll never see it. It was hard enough getting through the first two.


----------



## D.T.MIKE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/20668287
> 
> 
> 4 or 4.5 is my guess. Leaning to 4.5. The DTS MA track was nice, had it cranked almost to reference lol.



I hear ya and the "eye candy" wasn't to shabby either!


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hear ya and the "eye candy" wasn't to shabby either!



Haha no not at all... speaking of, anyone see ***** slap? Wondering if they spent any time on audio. Probably not.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Batman (blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD 5.1)










Rolloff at 40hz? That's hilariously bad. I vote 1.5 stars, only slightly better than the Dr. No blu-ray. Batman Returns should be an improvement.


----------



## lfe man

Leto, do you have alien and aliens in blu-ray? I've heard that they did add some bass to those blu-ray versions. I would like to see average charts from those. Btw dvd's alien drops some where in 50hz.







and aliens have some to 30hz, but the dvd's menus have good 20-30hz bass.:O


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20674017
> 
> 
> Leto, do you have alien and aliens in blu-ray? I've heard that they did add some bass to those blu-ray versions. I would like to see average charts from those. Btw dvd's alien drops some where in 50hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and aliens have some to 30hz, but the dvd's menus have good 20-30hz bass.:O



I have the Aliens quadrilogy on blu-ray







For tomorrow hopefully i'll be able to do at least one of the Alien movies, and Ninja Assassin.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Alien (Director's Cut) (blu-ray, DTS HD-Master Audio 5.1) :










Rolloff at 50hz, and I had to raise the level on this one quite a bit. This is by far the worst chart I've seen thus far, even worse than Dr. No which is a movie from 1962, 17 years older than Alien (1979). A 3-year-old girl hitting random keys could have come up with a better bass track than this. 0.5 stars is my vote.


The Menu on the blu-ray rolloffs at 30hz btw.


I also did a quick check of the english lossy track and the levels were lower, and then I checked the theatricul cut and didn't notice any difference from the director's cut, but then again I only checked for like 10 seconds.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Aliens (Special Edition) (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :










Definite improve here over the first film. Extension down to 33hz, and okay at 27hz. My vote is 3 stars.


----------



## lfe man

Well, looks like someone lied or something, but aliens should look little better in extension... but again i doubt they added any new bass in there.


Dvd menu in alien quadrilogy of alien disk.


Edit: yup, aliens is better. Thanks leto for all your work.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Ninja Assassin (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :










No rolloff, extreme amount of 30hz content, plus a ton of 10-100hz content. Definite 5 stars in my opinion. Even loved the movie, in fact after watching it I had a lucid dream that I was Raizo and was being hunted by ninjas. Funny thing is the house that I think I was living in the dream I've never seen before but looked completely realistic, and also I didn't recognize the neighborhood while I was running away from the ninjas. Hmm, good thing I'm not a sleepwalker...


----------



## Ricci

Great stuff Leto and everyone else. I am glad that this has been resurrected.










Leto you should try out 9. It is a 5 star with a lot of sub 20hz content. It and HTTYD are my 2 favorite big bass movies to come out lately and the rest of the soundtracks are killer as well. I just can't abide crap movies even if they have insane bass.


Has anyone watched Kill the Irishman?

I bought that on a whim and was pleasantly surprised. I'd only give it maybe 3.5 stars for bass. The bass is only sporadic which is why I'd not go higher but the bombs and gun shots throughout the movie are nice. It is a good movie to watch cranked up a little more than normal because it is not an action movie with a constant barrage of sound. However when something does happen there is a nice Kaboom! that catches you off guard a few times. There are even some good ominous background rumblies. It is a pretty good movie roughly based on the true story of Irish union boss/ gangster Danny Greene set in Cleveland in the late seventies. It also comes with a nice history presentation of the real story of Danny Greene complete with archival news casts, photos and interviews. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## hamany

Can any one explain what does the graph mean









Does it for the hole movie or just for few second ?


Thanks for you hard work


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hamany* /forum/post/20681328
> 
> 
> Can any one explain what does the graph mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it for the hole movie or just for few second ?
> 
> 
> Thanks for you hard work



The average bass charts show the average bass and the peaks of the bass for the entire movie. The red graph is the long term average, and the green graph are the peaks.


On my Ninja Assassin chart you can see that on the long term average graph there's a spike at 30hz, that indicates that 30hz is the most common bass tone throughout the movie.


The long term average graph for this movie reaches all the way to 0hz indicating that this movie covers the entire bass spectrum. At 10hz you can see that the long term average graph is at -46db, and if you go a straight line to the right you see it makes its first cross at 112hz indicating that there's just as much 10hz content in the movie as there is for 112hz, that's very good.


The -5db peak in the peak graph shows that the loudest bass scene in the movie is a 30hz tone.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/20681198
> 
> 
> Great stuff Leto and everyone else. I am glad that this has been resurrected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leto you should try out 9. It is a 5 star with a lot of sub 20hz content. It and HTTYD are my 2 favorite big bass movies to come out lately and the rest of the soundtracks are killer as well. I just can't abide crap movies even if they have insane bass.



I've been wanting to get 9, but there's also so many blu-rays I want to buy and I don't have enough money to get them all. My next purchase is probably going to be the Superman Anthology on blu-ray, and if I could squeeze in 9 I will, but with the Star Wars anthology and the Jurassic Park trilogy coming out on blu-ray within the coming months it's going to be tough lol.


----------



## jasonmichaelh

I've been watching this thread and rented a few of the top 5 (9 being a fav...waiting for httyd in 3d) to see how good my dual energy s10.3 would perform.


Now I'm hungry to get deeper bass...


What kind of subs are you guys using to get 10hz and lower? I know the klipsch reference supercube is rated down to 11hz, but that might be at -10dB?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> =jasonmichaelh;20683378
> 
> What kind of subs are you guys using to get 10hz and lower?
> 
> Thanks in advance.













Check the link in my sig.


----------



## Luke Kamp

Wonder if Insidious has the goods? Is Harry Potter Deathly Hallows part 1 going on the list somewhere? Keep up the good work guys, loving the thread!


----------



## maxmercy

Leto,


Incredible work. Due to my signal chain limitations, I will have to bow to your measurements. I'd be interested in how the Incredible Hulk measures on your setup....I don't get much below 5-7Hz....


I'll leave Matrix Revolutions to you.


Again, thrilled with the fact that the Avg/Peak graphs are now the standard, with waterfalls being the defacto standard for individual scenes....


JSS


----------



## McStyvie

Can you guys let me know how you do those graphs? Is it with REW?


Thanks in advance!


Also, I watched Hulk last night again...wow. I forgot what a powerhouse that movie is.


I am surprised Bolt isn't on the star list somewhere. The opening scene hits hard (though I don't know how low). The new sub is arriving today or tomorrow (Epik Empire).


Edit---Great Scott! What a sub lol...I had to look at it for a few minutes before I realized just how big that thing is. How much does that thing weigh?


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie* /forum/post/20688153
> 
> 
> Can you guys let me know how you do those graphs? Is it with REW?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Also, I watched Hulk last night again...wow. I forgot what a powerhouse that movie is.
> 
> 
> I am surprised Bolt isn't on the star list somewhere. The opening scene hits hard (though I don't know how low). The new sub is arriving today or tomorrow (Epik Empire).
> 
> 
> Edit---Great Scott! What a sub lol...I had to look at it for a few minutes before I realized just how big that thing is. How much does that thing weigh?



You'll need Speclab (SL), it's free. Here's speclabs official website, I use v 2.76b8 but others should work as well 


After you got that setup you will want to see how far down your signals go.

Use a good bass tone test track (preferably one that has nice clean flat levels for all the tones) to see the limit of your setup.

If you can get it flat to 0hz like I can that'd be great. If you can only get it down to 20hz that wouldn't be too great because the infrasonic content (0-20hz range) is how we determine whether a movie is just 4.5 stars (some infrasonics), or 5 stars (tons of infrasonics).


1. Check the loudest scene you can find to make sure there's no clipping.


2. Set the frequency range on SL from 0 to 200hz, the amplitude range from -75db to 0, the FFT decimate to 64 and the fft length to 1024, and on the spectrum settings turn on the peak holding graph and set it to 999999, and also turn on Long Term Average (clear it if needed)


3. Disable any antivirus or firewall sound alerts, and anything else that might give an audible alert, some of these alerts have quite a bit of bass content.


4. Check the length of the movie and set the alarm on my cellphone for when the movie finishes. When alarm rings I stop the movie, take a screenshot, and crop out the chart. All done. I have folders for all the movies I do charts for and that helps manage things.


Nowadays I record the playback with GoldWave while doing these charts, it helps in finding the scene that gave that huge spike etc in case I want to do a waterfall or two. It also helps in figuring out how many loud scenes there are in the movie, this could help in determining a proper rating, but most of the time all I've needed is the bass average chart.


----------



## mojomike

I love the style of those charts. One question: do the levels represented on the charts acurately represent the levels present on the disc? In other words using "Ninja Assassin" as an example, does the peak of -5db shown mean that 110db would be the highest LFE peak if the movie is played back at reference level?


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20687204
> 
> 
> Leto,
> 
> 
> Incredible work. Due to my signal chain limitations, I will have to bow to your measurements. I'd be interested in how the Incredible Hulk measures on your setup....I don't get much below 5-7Hz....
> 
> 
> I'll leave Matrix Revolutions to you.
> 
> 
> Again, thrilled with the fact that the Avg/Peak graphs are now the standard, with waterfalls being the defacto standard for individual scenes....
> 
> 
> JSS



Yea they were a good idea, I find them very helpful and I think it makes our work more scientific, more exact.


The Incredible Hulk (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1)










I see some difference in this one. Possibly due to sound effects? I have sound effects disabled.


Both of our graphs agree that there's not much content here below 8hz, and that 40-50hz is the dominant range for this movie.


TIH's chart is good (definitely 5 star material) but not in the same level as some others we've seen, such as Battle: Los Angeles, How To Train Your Dragon, and War Of The Worlds.


I'll post the Matrix trilogy soon.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/20688831
> 
> 
> I love the style of those charts. One question: do the levels represented on the charts acurately represent the levels present on the disc? In other words using "Ninja Assassin" as an example, does the peak of -5db shown mean that 110db would be the highest LFE peak if the movie is played back at reference level?



I do my charts without sound effects, so I guess if you ran it on your system without sound effects that huge 30hz peak in Ninja Assassin would be the loudest LFE event for the movie running on your system. If you run with sound effects the curve gets altered a bit and the peaks will change, but likely the 30hz peak will still be the highest.


As for the levels I could lower the volume enough that the huge 30hz -5db peak would be just -20db if I wanted to, but I try to run my movies for my charts as loud as I can get them without clipping, that way I try to be as fair as possible for all movies.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/20688831
> 
> 
> I love the style of those charts. One question: do the levels represented on the charts acurately represent the levels present on the disc? In other words using "Ninja Assassin" as an example, does the peak of -5db shown mean that 110db would be the highest LFE peak if the movie is played back at reference level?




No.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20688898
> 
> 
> I do my charts without sound effects,





What do you mean by you do your charts without sound effects? Do you mean with no speakers being active?


----------



## mojomike

The next quest would be: Is there a way to standardize the level so that the graphs actually represent the levels on a particular disc? That would make the graphs even more useful.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/20689102
> 
> 
> What do you mean by you do your charts without sound effects? Do you mean with no speakers being active?



I mean sound effects such as bass boost, etc.


----------



## Shadowdane

I was going to post a average bass chart for *Mr. & Mrs. Smith*, but Spectrum Lab crashed on me near the end of the movie.











I'll have to run it again tonight.. I was quite surprised with this movie, wasn't expecting much bass and was pretty blown away!


----------



## ken wu

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mojomike* 
The next quest would be: Is there a way to standardize the level so that the graphs actually represent the levels on a particular disc? That would make the graphs even more useful.


Hi, first post in this lovely thread










Inspired by the efforts here I myself started to learn to capture some speclab plots *here* .

I am currently extracting the signals from SW out from my legacy pre-pro and feed it through the soundcard to the laptop.


I tried to match the test signal level at -20dBFS in my 5.1 toolkit DVD , and after some experimenting I have to set the speclab gain at +25~30dB, in the meantime

keep the pre-pro volume at reference level.


I wonder if such setting is unusual or faulty, but that's as best as I can get.


Here you can see 2 capture plots from the test dvd.






















From my limited experience I find it hard to find a way to standardize the color scale since every soundtrack wasn't mixed in same level.


----------



## McStyvie

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* 
You'll need Speclab (SL), it's free. Here's speclabs official website, I use v 2.76b8 but others should work as well 


After you got that setup you will want to see how far down your signals go.

Use a good bass tone test track (preferably one that has nice clean flat levels for all the tones) to see the limit of your setup.

If you can get it flat to 0hz like I can that'd be great. If you can only get it down to 20hz that wouldn't be too great because the infrasonic content (0-20hz range) is how we determine whether a movie is just 4.5 stars (some infrasonics), or 5 stars (tons of infrasonics).


1. Check the loudest scene you can find to make sure there's no clipping.


2. Set the frequency range on SL from 0 to 200hz, the amplitude range from -75db to 0, the FFT decimate to 64 and the fft length to 1024, and on the spectrum settings turn on the peak holding graph and set it to 999999, and also turn on Long Term Average (clear it if needed)


3. Disable any antivirus or firewall sound alerts, and anything else that might give an audible alert, some of these alerts have quite a bit of bass content.


4. Check the length of the movie and set the alarm on my cellphone for when the movie finishes. When alarm rings I stop the movie, take a screenshot, and crop out the chart. All done. I have folders for all the movies I do charts for and that helps manage things.


Nowadays I record the playback with GoldWave while doing these charts, it helps in finding the scene that gave that huge spike etc in case I want to do a waterfall or two. It also helps in figuring out how many loud scenes there are in the movie, this could help in determining a proper rating, but most of the time all I've needed is the bass average chart.


Wow, thanks Leto! I think I have to upgrade my sub though before I can help you guys with this







I am receiving an Epik Empire tomorrow, but that goes to 15hz if I am lucky, probably 17-18...I will still have a look at the software, looks like fun to mess around with.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ken wu* 
Hi, first post in this lovely thread










Inspired by the efforts here I myself started to learn to capture some speclab plots *here* .

I am currently extracting the signals from SW out from my legacy pre-pro and feed it through the soundcard to the laptop.


I tried to match the test signal level at -20dBFS in my 5.1 toolkit DVD , and after some experimenting I have to set the speclab gain at +25~30dB, in the meantime

keep the pre-pro volume at reference level.


I wonder if such setting is unusual or faulty, but that's as best as I can get.


Here you can see 2 capture plots from the test dvd.


From my limited experience I find it hard to find a way to standardize the color scale since every soundtrack wasn't mixed in same level.
What recording volume do you have it set at? Go to your soundcard properties or manager and check what the recording volume is set at. Keep in mind that the Main volume is not the same as the Recording volume.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

The Matrix (blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD 5.1) :










The Matrix Reloaded (blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD 5.1) :










The Matrix Revolutions (blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD 5.1) :










The first looks like 3 star material with the dropoff at 30hz, second one is slightly better with a dropoff at 23hz so i give it 3.5 stars, Revolutions is significantly better with no dropoff, a lot of 7-9hz content, and tons of 22hz stuff and gets 5 stars from me.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie* /forum/post/20690372
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks Leto! I think I have to upgrade my sub though before I can help you guys with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am receiving an Epik Empire tomorrow, but that goes to 15hz if I am lucky, probably 17-18...I will still have a look at the software, looks like fun to mess around with.



I could be wrong, but I had always assumed these were captures directly on a PC, no mic / speakers in the equation - just about analyzing the content itself, not the content mixed with peoples' sub setups.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte* /forum/post/20691043
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but I had always assumed these were captures directly on a PC, no mic / speakers in the equation - just about analyzing the content itself, not the content mixed with peoples' sub setups.



I do my charts directly on my pc with an internal blu-ray drive and an HD sound card, that way what you see is what's on the disc.


----------



## drewTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20680468
> 
> 
> Ninja Assassin (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :
> 
> 
> No rolloff, extreme amount of 30hz content, plus a ton of 10-100hz content. Definite 5 stars in my opinion. Even loved the movie, in fact after watching it I had a lucid dream that I was Raizo and was being hunted by ninjas. Funny thing is the house that I think I was living in the dream I've never seen before but looked completely realistic, and also I didn't recognize the neighborhood while I was running away from the ninjas. Hmm, good thing I'm not a sleepwalker...



Do you have a graph for the first few minutes of the movie? There was a scene when the first ninja appears right after the intro that seemed to have a lot of subsonic content. It lasted only a few seconds but certainly had an impression on me. Do you know what scene I am talking about?


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20688863
> 
> 
> Yea they were a good idea, I find them very helpful and I think it makes our work more scientific, more exact.
> 
> 
> The Incredible Hulk (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see some difference in this one. Possibly due to sound effects? I have sound effects disabled.
> 
> 
> Both of our graphs agree that there's not much content here below 8hz, and that 40-50hz is the dominant range for this movie.
> 
> 
> TIH's chart is good (definitely 5 star material) but not in the same level as some others we've seen, such as Battle: Los Angeles, How To Train Your Dragon, and War Of The Worlds.
> 
> 
> I'll post the Matrix trilogy soon.



No effects processing that I am aware of. I simply use the SW output with highpass at all channels set at 250Hz, and plot everything below 200Hz for full bass redirection.....hmmm. I'll have to double check things with a 5.1 test disc, to make sure I am not boosting anything....


JSS


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT* /forum/post/20691413
> 
> 
> Do you have a graph for the first few minutes of the movie? There was a scene when the first ninja appears right after the intro that seemed to have a lot of subsonic content. It lasted only a few seconds but certainly had an impression on me. Do you know what scene I am talking about?



Oklahoma Wolf posted a bunch of charts from the DVD version, it includes the intro ninja attack scene:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post20659402 


Here's that scene in blu-ray:


----------



## drewTT

Thanks. I did watch the Bluray version. Very cool.


----------



## Shadowdane

*Mr & Mrs Smith (BluRay)* - DTS-HD MA 5.1









(Opps... sorry about the Waterfall Ledgend. Forgot to turn that off.)


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20690610
> 
> 
> What recording volume do you have it set at? Go to your soundcard properties or manager and check what the recording volume is set at. Keep in mind that the Main volume is not the same as the Recording volume.



Thanks for reply, Leto.

I checked audio-related settings in control panel, besides the recording level was left at 100%, I can't find anything else to adjust.


Earlier I tried to capture in-room speclab plots using mic, preamp and soundcard, laptop.

Compared to the rather high pre-pro SW signal gain during speclab plotting,

I had to set the pre-pro volume down -15 from reference ,0 speclab gain

and minimal(1/3) mic preamp level to get closer in-room result.


Here's the example from How to train your dragon:


SW out from pre-pro:












Listening position pick-up:


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu* /forum/post/20692837
> 
> 
> 
> Listening position pick-up:



Wow! What kind of subwoofer system do you have, Ken Wu?


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20692846
> 
> 
> Wow! What kind of subwoofer system do you have, Ken Wu?



I'm currently using 2 subMersive HPs.

As you can see there are still some frequency anomalies in my main LP, unfortunately some compromises have to to made to even out the multiple seat discrepancies.


----------



## mrcoop

There were alot of great moments that sucker punch should of had some great LF...but really dissapointed....bummer.


live free die hard...good lf moments...the car flip scene felt almost exactly as the transformers flip scene.


----------



## Ray77085




McStyvie said:


> Can you guys let me know how you do those graphs? Is it with REW?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Also, I watched Hulk last night again...wow. I forgot what a powerhouse that movie is.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Which Hulk are you talking about ? I want this on Blue Ray but it appears there are two different movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Incredible Hulk [Blu-ray] (2008)
> 
> 2. Hulk [Blu-ray] (2003)
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane* /forum/post/20692206
> 
> *Mr & Mrs Smith (BluRay)* - DTS-HD MA 5.1
> 
> 
> (Opps... sorry about the Waterfall Ledgend. Forgot to turn that off.)



That looks good, looks like 5 stars to me, at least 4.5 depending on quality. I remember that movie, I liked that one. Also I see that you are capable of going down to 0hz for the charts also, nice.


Some of your graphical settings look different, could you turn on the grid for the spectrum graph for your next charts? Under configurations and Display control there's a section called "Options for the Frequency Axis", you'll want to put a checkmark on "Show Grid In Spectrum Graph". In my version that section is on the same page where you set your amplitude range.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




Ray77085 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie* /forum/post/20688153
> 
> 
> Can you guys let me know how you do those graphs? Is it with REW?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Also, I watched Hulk last night again...wow. I forgot what a powerhouse that movie is.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Which Hulk are you talking about ? I want this on Blue Ray but it appears there are two different movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Incredible Hulk [Blu-ray] (2008)
> 
> 2. Hulk [Blu-ray] (2003)
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most definitely The Incredible Hulk!! The 2003 version was a huge disappointment in every way possible.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shadowdane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20693392
> 
> 
> That looks good, looks like 5 stars to me, at least 4.5 depending on quality. I remember that movie, I liked that one. Also I see that you are capable of going down to 0hz for the charts also, nice.
> 
> 
> Some of your graphical settings look different, could you turn on the grid for the spectrum graph for your next charts? Under configurations and Display control there's a section called "Options for the Frequency Axis", you'll want to put a checkmark on "Show Grid In Spectrum Graph". In my version that section is on the same page where you set your amplitude range.



Thanks yah I'll adjust that when I do another chart. And yah I'd rate the bass in Mr & Mrs Smith at least 4.5, my SVS PB10NSD sub only gets down to about ~18Hz so I miss out on anything below that. This movie is very heavy in the 20-30Hz range.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Batman Returns (blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD 5.1):










Big improvement over the first movie. 2 stars from me.


----------



## SbWillie

Anyone done a full chart on Battle:L.A.??


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SbWillie* /forum/post/20695966
> 
> 
> Anyone done a full chart on Battle:L.A.??



Yes. Bossobass has made several scene specific bass charts on page 8.


Leto posted this on page 12.











Five star, all the way.


----------



## maxmercy

Agreed. Even with a hard highpass at 15Hz, it was IMPRESSIVE. Love the 'background' explosions while they are going to the FOB in the helo...


JSS


----------



## DrPainMD

keep up the good work


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrPainMD* /forum/post/20696216
> 
> 
> keep up the good work
























What the heck happened to you? You didn't post in 2 years so what did you expect to happen. Do you want me to delete this thread and you continue the old one?


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrPainMD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> keep up the good work



Sorry pal, uncalled for.....lfe man has done a great job in your absence.


JSS


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20696719
> 
> 
> Sorry pal, uncalled for.....lfe man has done a great job in your absence.
> 
> 
> JSS



Thanks.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrPainMD* /forum/post/20696216
> 
> 
> keep up the good work





Crapping on someone who puts in the work you dont want to do? Classy.


Why not be thankful that he is keep the great thread you once started alive?


----------



## Kevin12586




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrPainMD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> keep up the good work



Definitely uncalled for. Over 2 years with no updates to a thread as popular as this and you expect us all to just wait around not knowing if you are even coming back?


Lfe man decided to take on the responsibility and has done a great job with this thread.


Keep up the good work lfe man


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20696719
> 
> 
> Sorry pal, uncalled for.....lfe man has done a great job in your absence.
> 
> 
> JSS



Agreed.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085* /forum/post/20693195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie* /forum/post/20688153
> 
> 
> Also, I watched Hulk last night again...wow. I forgot what a powerhouse that movie is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Hulk are you talking about ? I want this on Blue Ray but it appears there are two different movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Incredible Hulk [Blu-ray] (2008)
> 
> 2. Hulk [Blu-ray] (2003)
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


The Incredible Hulk is better in every way. Compare The Incredible Hulk's bass average chart with


Hulk (2003) (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :










The 2003 version is a decent 4.5 in my opinion but The Incredible Hulk smashes it.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrPainMD* /forum/post/20696216
> 
> 
> keep up the good work



Welcome back. Yeah, sorry. We continued the party without you. I am disappoint.







We did keep plenty of beer and bbq ribs for you though. I even kept a pizza. *ahem* To share... of course.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20696566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck happened to you? You didn't post in 2 years so what did you expect to happen. Do you want me to delete this thread and you continue the old one?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20696719
> 
> 
> Sorry pal, uncalled for.....lfe man has done a great job in your absence.
> 
> 
> JSS





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234* /forum/post/20697594
> 
> 
> Crapping on someone who puts in the work you dont want to do? Classy.
> 
> 
> Why not be thankful that he is keep the great thread you once started alive?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin12586* /forum/post/20697744
> 
> 
> Definitely uncalled for. Over 2 years with no updates to a thread as popular as this and you expect us all to just wait around not knowing if you are even coming back?
> 
> 
> Lfe man decided to take on the responsibility and has done a great job with this thread.
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work lfe man




Hmm... I'm not sure who all is super serious here but I didn't see Pain's as that. Maybe he was but idk. I won't speak for anyone.


Somebody had to take the torch. That's all I'll say and move on...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20697944
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Incredible Hulk is better in every way. Compare The Incredible Hulk's bass average chart with
> 
> 
> Hulk (2003) (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2003 version is a decent 4.5 in my opinion but The Incredible Hulk smashes it.



Hulk _did_ have some fantastic bass. I hated to the movie and I'm sure everyone else did. For a little while, I would use the whole long Hulk attacked by the Army sequence as a demo. There are better ones but the soundtrack is fairly decent and modern sounding, imo.


----------



## McStyvie

I didn't really see DrPain's comment as sarcastic either...but maybe it was.



Yes, the Incredible Hulk with Edward Norton is the one I was talking about. LFE FUN.


----------



## DrPainMD

wow, lots of assuming going on...


it was meant to be a cool smiley







must have clicked wrong button in a hurry. sorry


as you can see in my only other post that day :

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=5709 


thanks for the welcome back







now that's sarcastic


----------



## DrPainMD

and do whatever you want with the thread(s), im only out on a 2 day pass


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Welcome back


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20696128
> 
> 
> Agreed. Even with a hard highpass at 15Hz, it was IMPRESSIVE. Love the 'background' explosions while they are going to the FOB in the helo...
> 
> 
> JSS



I love that scene! Here's a waterfall for the first minute of that scene, ending with the close call explosion.











yummy


----------



## maxmercy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DrPainMD*
wow, lots of assuming going on...


it was meant to be a cool smiley







must have clicked wrong button in a hurry. sorry


as you can see in my only other post that day :

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=5709 


thanks for the welcome back







now that's sarcastic
No worries....


I try not to use smilies for that very reason.....


Good to see you back....see what you started???


----------



## otk

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DrPainMD* 
keep up the good work








Quote:

Originally Posted by *lfe man* 





















What the heck happened to you? You didn't post in 2 years so what did you expect to happen. Do you want me to delete this thread and you continue the old one?
Quote:

Originally Posted by *maxmercy* 
Sorry pal, uncalled for.....lfe man has done a great job in your absence.


JSS
Quote:

Originally Posted by *Steveo1234* 
Crapping on someone who puts in the work you dont want to do? Classy.


Why not be thankful that he is keep the great thread you once started alive?
Quote:

Originally Posted by *Kevin12586* 
Definitely uncalled for. Over 2 years with no updates to a thread as popular as this and you expect us all to just wait around not knowing if you are even coming back?


Lfe man decided to take on the responsibility and has done a great job with this thread.


Keep up the good work lfe man
maybe he was responding this this

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=5712 


it's in another thread but it's a theory


----------



## lfe man

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DrPainMD* 
wow, lots of assuming going on...


it was meant to be a cool smiley







must have clicked wrong button in a hurry. sorry
Well, no problem.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DrPainMD* 
and do whatever you want with the thread(s), *im only out on a 2 day pass*
Hmmm...





















...good luck and be well.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20697944
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> The Incredible Hulk is better in every way.
> 
> The 2003 version is a decent 4.5 in my opinion but The Incredible Hulk smashes it.



Awesome,

Thanks for posting the charts. I ordered the BR today.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

District 9 (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :










Good extension down to 23hz. Has some content down to 5hz. Quantity is a problem with this film, only gets real loud towards the end. I give it 4 stars.


----------



## Scott Simonian

I would rate District 9 higher if there was a higher quantity of bass, I agree. Otherwise it's nearly a 5 star, imo. The sound design and quality of bass if very good. Good stuff down to the upper singles. Nice.


Thanks for the new graph!


----------



## Shadowdane

I don't know why Sunshine is only listed as a 3.5 Star Bass Movie.. it's much better than most of the others listed in that category. I'd give it at least a 4 or maybe even 4.5 personally.

*Sunshine (BluRay) - DTS HD 5.1*


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane* /forum/post/20701096
> 
> 
> I don't know why Sunshine is only listed as a 3.5 Star Bass Movie.. it's much better than most of the others listed in that category. I'd give it at least a 4 or maybe even 4.5 personally.
> 
> *Sunshine (BluRay) - DTS HD 5.1*



Never even heard of that movie. blu-ray.com says it gots tons of bass. Judging by the graph it looks like 5 star potential, but with a 107 minute runtime quantity might be an issue. Would you say quantity is why you think it's just a 4 or 4.5 on bass?


I love sci-fi so i'm putting this one on my tracker.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Sunshine is loaded with good bass. I've been pushing that one for a while. One of my favorite movies too. Thanks for the chart on that one.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sunshine is loaded with good bass. I've been pushing that one for a while. One of my favorite movies too. Thanks for the chart on that one.



Hmm....will have to check it out...what's it about?


JSS


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20701778
> 
> 
> Hmm....will have to check it out...what's it about?
> 
> 
> JSS



Just watched it last night - the sun is dying, and a space mission, "Icarus 2", is sent to deliver a Manhattan sized bomb payload to the sun to kickstart it. There had been a previous attempt, Icarus 1, that had tried and failed 7 years earlier.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

I definitely agree, own it on BR and love the movie. Will have to rematch it now lol.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/20701944
> 
> 
> I definitely agree, own it on BR and love the movie. Will have to rematch it now lol.



Ordered it just now.


My copy of Titan A.E. arrived so hopefully i can watch it later today and maybe do a chart for it either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20702193
> 
> 
> Ordered it just now.
> 
> 
> My copy of Titan A.E. arrived so hopefully i can watch it later today and maybe do a chart for it either tonight or tomorrow.



Nice. Thanks. I very much look forward to the Titan AE chart.


----------



## sickboy013




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/20700065
> 
> 
> maybe he was responding this this
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=5712
> 
> 
> it's in another thread but it's a theory



Nope. I posted that after he posted in this thread.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* 
Nice. Thanks. I very much look forward to the Titan AE chart.








Unfortunately it'll have to wait until next week, my copy is defective. Started skipping like crazy around the 12 minute mark on both of my blu-ray players and on my Xbox 360.


----------



## [KYA]Mega

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* 
...Started skipping like crazy around the 12 minute mark on both of my blu-ray players and on my Xbox 360.








Your Xbox plays Blu-Rays?


----------



## Scott Simonian

Quote:

Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega* 
Your Xbox plays Blu-Rays?
Titan AE does not exist on Blu-ray... yet.


----------



## LowBudget5.1

I imagine that whenever Super 8 gets released on Blu-ray, it'll be a 5 star ground pounder. Considering that J.J. Abrams brought back Anna Behlmer (Cloverfield, Star Trek) for the sound re-recording mixer duties on Super 8.


----------



## PB13Ultra_n00b

Has anyone checked out Source Code?


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PB13Ultra_n00b* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone checked out Source Code?



I'm also interested in source code. Drops tomorrow correct?


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Spider-Man (blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD 5.1) :










Had to raise my levels a bit for this one. Full bass range although not much stuff below 20hz, but nothing really pops in this movie. My vote is 3 stars. I expect Spider-Man 2 to be a big improvement.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/20708819
> 
> 
> I'm also interested in source code. Drops tomorrow correct?



The Source Code BD will be released a week from tomorrow, July 26.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/20708819
> 
> 
> I'm also interested in source code. Drops tomorrow correct?



July 26 I think.


----------



## SbWillie

It is the 26th..


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/20708819
> 
> 
> I'm also interested in source code. Drops tomorrow correct?



I think Directv is already playing it now. However I like the Blue Ray better because most of the BR's have the DTS track which IMHO kills Dolby.


----------



## hamany

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LowBudget5.1* 
I imagine that whenever Super 8 gets released on Blu-ray, it'll be a 5 star ground pounder. Considering that J.J. Abrams brought back Anna Behlmer (Cloverfield, Star Trek) for the sound re-recording mixer duties on Super 8.
J.J loves BASS like we do


----------



## FilmMixer

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ray77085*
I think Directv is already playing it now. However I like the Blue Ray better because most of the BR's have the DTS track which IMHO kills Dolby.








Does anyone at this pint in time really think there is an audible difference between the two lossless codecs?



Btw.... I was one of the mixer on "Source Code."


----------



## FilmMixer

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ray77085*
I think Directv is already playing it now. However I like the Blue Ray better because most of the BR's have the DTS track which IMHO kills Dolby.










Does anyone at this pint in time really think there is an audible difference between the two lossless codecs?



Btw.... I was one of the mixer on "Source Code."


----------



## MKtheater

Quote:

Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* 
Does anyone at this pint in time really think there is an audible difference between the two lossless codecs?



Btw.... I was one of the mixer on "Source Code."
Cool as always, liked the movie at the theater, should rock at home.


----------



## mojomike

Quote:

Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* 
Does anyone at this pint in time really think there is an audible difference between the two lossless codecs?



Btw.... I was one of the mixer on "Source Code."
The LFE in many DTS soundtracks is hotter. That's about the only difference I notice. Raising the level of the DD LFE can compensate for that.


What can you tell us about "Source Code?"


----------



## Scott Simonian

Quote:

Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* 
Does anyone at this pint in time really think there is an audible difference between the two lossless codecs?



Btw.... I was one of the mixer on "Source Code."
Cool! I didn't know you were involved in the mix for Source Code. I like the movie and will get it next week when it comes out.










Oh, I believe he meant the DirecTV 5.1 Dolby Digital compared to the BD's DTS-MA lossless track.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* 
Cool! I didn't know you were involved in the mix for Source Code. I like the movie and will get it next week when it comes out.










Oh, I believe he meant the DirecTV 5.1 Dolby Digital compared to the BD's DTS-MA lossless track.
No I think he's talking about DTS-HD Master Audio and Dolby TrueHD, Dolby Digital is lossy.


From what I can tell most movies on blu-ray seem to use DTS-HD Master Audio, but I wouldn't be able to explain why as both sound good to my ears.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20715613
> 
> 
> No I think he's talking about DTS-HD Master Audio and Dolby TrueHD, Dolby Digital is lossy.
> 
> 
> From what I can tell most movies on blu-ray seem to use DTS-HD Master Audio, but I wouldn't be able to explain why as both sound good to my ears.



Yes, very true but that is not what was said. Here is the quote.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085* /forum/post/20711199
> 
> 
> I think Directv is already playing it now. However I like the Blue Ray better because most of the BR's have the DTS track which IMHO kills Dolby.



Sounds like he would rather wait for the BD with DTS lossless (as would I) than to watch it now but in lossy DD.


DirecTV would have a lossy DD 5.1 audio track and not TrueHD, afaik anyway. Does Satellite tv have lossless audio now?


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Spider-Man 2 (blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD 5.1) :










Definitely packs a bigger punch than the first one, but again not a lot of infrasonics compared to 5 star movies. This one has less single digit infrasonics but a bit more in the 8-20hz range than the first one. My vote is 4 stars.


Spider-Man 3 (blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD 5.1) :










Talk about a step backwards in the infrasonic range. Hardly anything below 15hz, and less 16-30hz stuff than the first two movies. It did however sound pretty good in the 30-60hz range. My vote is 3.5 stars.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20715634
> 
> 
> Yes, very true but that is not what was said. Here is the quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like he would rather wait for the BD with DTS lossless (as would I) than to watch it now but in lossy DD.
> 
> 
> DirecTV would have a lossy DD 5.1 audio track and not TrueHD, afaik anyway. Does Satellite tv have lossless audio now?



Are we talking about the bass in the soundtrack or the soundtrack overall? I don't really see why the bass would necessarily sound any better on lossless vs lossy. I can't tell the difference in lossless vs lossy when it comes to bass.


----------



## Scott Simonian

I dunno, I was just trying to clear up something Filmmixer said.










Everything sounds better in lossless, imo.


Leto, Spiderman2 chart is a red 'x' at the moment.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20715634
> 
> 
> Yes, very true but that is not what was said. Here is the quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like he would rather wait for the BD with DTS lossless (as would I) than to watch it now but in lossy DD.
> 
> 
> DirecTV would have a lossy DD 5.1 audio track and not TrueHD, afaik anyway. Does Satellite tv have lossless audio now?



I'd be very surprised if satellite tv has lossless audio.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20715668
> 
> 
> I dunno, I was just trying to clear up something Filmmixer said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything sounds better in lossless, imo.
> 
> 
> Leto, Spiderman2 chart is a red 'x' at the moment.



Thanks, fixed it.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Ah there it is. Wow, not surprised at all with S2 but S3 looks to be a disappointment in the deep bass region. I've never seen the third one.


----------



## penngray

Guys, should we lock the thread down? I mean, there isn't any content below 20Hz and/or we are all living in an imaginary world foolishly watching crap content










Oh yeah, I forgot

.

.

.

.

.

.


2 channel rules!!!!!!


----------



## Scott Simonian

Really. Just a bunch of unintentional junk and unfiltered noise left in the soundtrack by some incompetent audio engineer.


Nothing to see here, folks.


Move along.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20715714
> 
> 
> Ah there it is. Wow, not surprised at all with S2 but S3 looks to be a disappointment in the deep bass region. I've never seen the third one.



Third one is my favorite from the series in terms of the movies themselves (although most people like the second one the best and quite a bit of people hated the third one), but yea very disappointing below 35hz.


If you don't mind the small amount of


----------



## Ray77085




Scott Simonian said:


> Yes, very true but that is not what was said. Here is the quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like he would rather wait for the BD with DTS lossless (as would I) than to watch it now but in lossy DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct and that is exactly what I meant.
> 
> Thank for the clarification.


----------



## SbWillie

I was a huge Spider-man fan til the third one...Venom was ruined by Raimi (who hated the character ). Sandman was well done but the social/emo Spidey stuff completely jumped the shark with me!!










Spend your two hours on something else!


----------



## LowBudget5.1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20715634
> 
> 
> Does Satellite tv have lossless audio now?



Absolutely not. ATSC limits Dolby Digital 5.1 bitrate on broadcasts to 448kbps. However, what you'll actually see on the average DISH network HD channel is 384kbps for DD 5.1 & 192kbps for DD 2.0


Therefore, it's typically a little less than what you're getting on a standard DVD.


----------



## Scott Simonian

That's what I thought but I wasn't sure if there had been any recent changes in the tech that I had not heard about. It's pretty much the same for HD cable.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/20714893
> 
> 
> Does anyone at this pint in time really think there is an audible difference between the two lossless codecs?
> 
> 
> 
> Btw.... I was one of the mixer on "Source Code."



I agree with you that there is no discernable difference between one lossless codec and another, at least not to my ears.


I am looking forward to seeing the Source Code BD next week. As I recall, it sounded great in the theater but I won't be able to make a reliable assessment until I play it on my system.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Titan A.E. (dvd, DTS) :










Full bass range, lots of 18-20hz stuff, and tons of 28-40hz content. Definite 5 stars!


It was a fun flick to watch too. Here's hoping they bring it to blu-ray soon.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20720229
> 
> 
> Titan A.E. (dvd, DTS) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dropoff, lots of 18-20hz stuff, and tons of 28-40hz content. Definite 5 stars!
> 
> 
> It was a fun flick to watch too. Here's hoping they bring it to blu-ray soon.



No dropoff? Looks like it falls off below 20Hz....


JSS


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20720411
> 
> 
> No dropoff? Looks like it falls off below 20Hz....
> 
> 
> JSS



Perhaps i'm using the wrong word. I mean the content goes all the way down to 0hz, perhaps full bass range is the phrase i'm looking for. The db drop starts below 18hz and stabilizes at around -53db for the single digit frequencies.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps i'm using the wrong word. I mean the content goes all the way down to 0hz, perhaps full bass range is the phrase i'm looking for. The db drop starts below 18hz and stabilizes at around -53db for the single digit frequencies.



Gotcha....


Will have to check it out....


Saw batman/red hood, lots of very low lfe in the score/soundtrack....


JSS


----------



## lfe man

Just watched TF3 with good subwoofer system and i can say this movie will break every record in bass in this year. Thor was nothing, fast five was nothing, this did destroy them with easy. Every explosion or crash have bass, even if some marine drops on floor have deep bass. Just mesmerizing spectacular bass show.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20726614
> 
> 
> Just watched TF3 with good subfoover system and i can say this movie will break every record in bass in this year. Thor was nothing, fast five was nothing, this did destroy them with easy. Every explosion or crash have bass, even if some marine drops on floor have deep bass. Just mesmerizing spectacular bass show.



And it'll be in blu-ray on September 30. That month Thor (September 13), X-Men: First Class (September 9), and all six Star Wars movies (September 27) are also going to be on blu-ray, and then on October it's the Jurassic Park trilogy. My wallet will be crying


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> And it'll be in blu-ray on September 30. That month Thor (September 13), X-Men: First Class (September 9), and all six Star Wars movies (September 27) are also going to be on blu-ray, and then on October it's the Jurassic Park trilogy. My wallet will be crying



Transformers 3 is released sept 30? Ohh boy!


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/20726720
> 
> 
> Transformers 3 is released sept 30? Ohh boy!



Hasn't been officially announced but word from the studio is that is the date they are gunning for at the moment. See the top post here:
http://forum.dvdtalk.com/dvd-talk/59...-thread-4.html


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20726717
> 
> 
> And it'll be in blu-ray on September 30. That month Thor (September 13), X-Men: First Class (September 9), and all six Star Wars movies (September 27) are also going to be on blu-ray, and then on October it's the Jurassic Park trilogy. My wallet will be crying



I can't believe this, I was just saying to myself as I was looking at my brand new LOTR extended edition box that I can't wait for Jurassic Park and Star Wars to come to bluray and you post this, I can't wait!!!!! I will buy all the movies mentioned here and I saw TF3 5 times and once at IMAX. It should be a bass fest.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe this, I was just saying to myself as I was looking at my brand new LOTR extended edition box that I can't wait for Jurassic Park and Star Wars to come to bluray and you post this, I can't wait!!!!! I will buy all the movies mentioned here and I saw TF3 5 times and once at IMAX. It should be a bass fest.



Haha wow 5 times? I like that in you. I went to it twice in imax


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/20726775
> 
> 
> Haha wow 5 times? I like that in you. I went to it twice in imax



I love movies and why I do this.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/20726807
> 
> 
> I love movies and why I do this.



Damn right!


+1


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Predator (Ultimate Hunter Edition) (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :










Dropoff around 36hz. 2 stars. I also own the original blu-ray version but don't know if the bass is any different.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/20726807
> 
> 
> I love movies and why I do this.



+1

I've got almost 200 blu-rays and there's so much more I want. I don't get tired of watching movies, all of my movies I could watch at least once a year, and more often if I especially like it.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20720229
> 
> 
> Titan A.E. (dvd, DTS) :
> http://i54.tinypic.com/28rma14.jpg
> 
> 
> Full bass range, lots of 18-20hz stuff, and tons of 28-40hz content. Definite 5 stars!
> 
> 
> It was a fun flick to watch too. Here's hoping they bring it to blu-ray soon.



I was curious so I did the chart for the Dolby Digital version and the graph curve looks 99.9% the same except that the DTS chart shows the bass track is about 3 or 4db louder. For the charts I run my movies as loud as I can get them without clipping.


Titan A.E. (dvd, Dolby Digital 5.1 448kbps) :


----------



## Scott Simonian

Do you have the DTS dvd copy of 'the Haunting'? Nothing much below 15hz in that one but still good.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20729716
> 
> 
> Do you have the DTS dvd copy of 'the Haunting'? Nothing much below 15hz in that one but still good.



No, and i'm on a spending freeze until 5th of August lol.


----------



## ki11abee

I have that one. It's a DTS-ES classic. But ever since I switched to HD audio I can't listen to standard sound. It's missing so much


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20729351
> 
> 
> I was curious so I did the chart for the Dolby Digital version and the graph curve looks 99.9% the same except that the DTS chart shows the bass track is about 3 or 4db louder. For the charts I run my movies as loud as I can get them without clipping.





Dialnorm!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Sucker Punch needed sicker bass. 3.5 star vote from me. 4 stars at most. There's just nothing in there below 20Hz that I could tell, and what was there often didn't live up to what was on screen.


I'd do waterfalls, but to be honest this one almost put me to sleep. I'm glad I just rented it.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Sunshine (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :










Full bass range, and filled with infrasonics, tapering off a bit below 5hz. Loved this movie. My vote is 5 stars.


----------



## maxmercy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82*
Sunshine (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :


Full bass range, and filled with infrasonics, tapering off a bit below 5hz. Loved this movie. My vote is 5 stars.
Wow.


JSS


----------



## bgillyjcu

Sunshine is def a 4.5-5 range. TONS of LFE!!


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bgillyjcu* 
Sunshine is def a 4.5-5 range. TONS of LFE!!
It's current 3.5 star rating definitely needs to be fixed. I'm looking at the old thread to see why it got that rating and all I see is nothing but tons of posts from people saying the movie has tons of great bass.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20731362
> 
> 
> It's current 3.5 star rating definitely needs to be fixed. I'm looking at the old thread to see why it got that rating and all I see is nothing but tons of posts from people saying the movie has tons of great bass.



Will fix it soon, now i go to re-check some scenes from it.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20731704
> 
> 
> Will fix it soon, now i go to re-check some scenes from it.



Thanks, 4.5 makes a lot more sense than 3.5 for Sunshine.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Predator 2 (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :










Dropoff at 33hz. Decent amount of 33-40hz stuff. I give it 3 stars.


Predators (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :










Dropoff at 32hz but the decline is less dramatic than in Predator 2 . Not as much 33-40hz stuff as Predator 2, but still a decent amount, and this one has more 40-50hz stuff. Bigger bass spike than Predator 2. Still extremely disappointing that it's barely better than Predator 2 considering this one was made last year, there's no excuse for that. I give it 3 stars.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20732429
> 
> 
> Thanks, 4.5 makes a lot more sense than 3.5 for Sunshine.



Also watched some scenes from Superman Returns and i was more impressed for the quality and volume of bass in there. Both are now in 4.5 star category.


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20732429
> 
> 
> Thanks, 4.5 makes a lot more sense than 3.5 for Sunshine.



Just got done watching this one again after not seeing it for a few months. This thing has some hard hitting and smooth LFE. Some great demo stuff.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Anyone seen Captain America at the theaters? Bass any good?


----------



## Scott Simonian

I might be seeing it sometime this week. I'll let you know if it's got the goods or not if I do.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Deep Impact (blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD 5.1) :










Dropoff around 37hz. An okay amount of 40-60hz stuff. 2 stars.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Crazy. I was watching this last night. Heh.


Pretty pathetic looking bass right there. Thanks for the new graph.










Do you happen to own a copy of the movie Daylight?


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20739872
> 
> 
> Crazy. I was watching this last night. Heh.
> 
> 
> Pretty pathetic looking bass right there. Thanks for the new graph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you happen to own a copy of the movie Daylight?



Never heard of Daylight. Stars Stallone and Vigo Mortensen (before he became famous from Lord Of The Rings). Transfer seems disappointing according to the blu-ray.com review:
http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Daylig.../19893/#Review 


If it goes down below $10 next year i might get it.


The Stallone movie I want is Demolition Man, and I just found out that it comes out August 16! Damn don't know if i'll be able to get it anytime soon, i need to save for X-Men, Thor, Star Wars and Jurassic Park...
http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Demoli...Blu-ray/23421/


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20739940
> 
> 
> The Stallone movie I want is Demolition Man, and I just found out that it comes out August 16!



I'm looking forward to that one too - I love Wesley Snipes in that movie, and the bizarre alternate future vision.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Demolition Man is one of my all time favorite movies. I *will* own it on BD this next month! Woohooo!!


----------



## Tooley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Demolition Man is one of my all time favorite movies. I will own it on BD this next month! Woohooo!!



Also one of my favorites but I read somewhere that the blu ray will only have Dolby Digital no dts hd true hd or uncompressed is this true


----------



## Mpray1983

Can anyone explain to me how I can take my own waterfall graphs.


----------



## btinindy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Demolition Man is one of my all time favorite movies. I will own it on BD this next month! Woohooo!!



Let's not forget the real star of that movie...Sandra Bullock in a tight leather uni.


----------



## [KYA]Mega

"All restaurants are Taco Bell."


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20739872
> 
> 
> 
> Do you happen to own a copy of the movie Daylight?



I had the DTS laserdisc of this one. Outstanding low frequencies, if I recall correctly. That was a long time ago...


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Daylight doesn't have anything under 20Hz IIRC, but it has a whole lot above it. Might be one of the rare times I'd let something with no infra content go up to 4.5 stars. Definitely worth graphing.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega* /forum/post/20744270
> 
> 
> "All restaurants are Taco Bell."


_"Enjoy-joy your meal, sir."_





















Yah, Daylight is more than likely nothing higher than a 3.5 star bass track by todays standards. Back 10 years ago, it was ... it was up there.










The Haunting came out after and ruined it for everybody.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Just looked at my waterfalls again for Daylight, and yeah - agreed with 3.5. It just doesn't have the extension. Barely gets below 25Hz.


----------



## Mpray1983

I saw a preview for das boot on blu at the beginning of battle Los Angeles and

It sounded pretty good. Priest sounded good too. It's been a few months since anything with heavy LFE has come out.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20730211
> 
> 
> Sucker Punch needed sicker bass. 3.5 star vote from me. 4 stars at most. There's just nothing in there below 20Hz that I could tell, and what was there often didn't live up to what was on screen.
> 
> 
> I'd do waterfalls, but to be honest this one almost put me to sleep. I'm glad I just rented it.



I agree, except I would go 3 stars at most. Just a weak and lame low end considering the action on screen. Just watched this last night and I was surprised how reserved the LFE was overall considering the material.


----------



## McStyvie

I would like to see how Bolt ranks. I have the blu and it hits pretty hard in some sequences. Not five stars or anything, but should at least make the list even if only at 3 stars IMO.


----------



## lfe man

Yeah, bolt maybe 3,5 star, beovulf 4 star for sure, sucker punch 3 star, daylight maybe even 4 star(tunnel scene is quite great and lotsa other bass scenes). Also added all charts(what can) from old abc list to new one. Phew...


----------



## McStyvie

nice update, thank you!


----------



## ken wu

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* 
I saw a preview for das boot on blu at the beginning of battle Los Angeles and

It sounded pretty good. Priest sounded good too. It's been a few months since anything with heavy LFE has come out.
Das Boot, harbor bombing scene (03:19:48) , SW signal from prepro


Blu-ray, german soundtrack (DTS core):











R1 DVD, German soundtrack (DD5.1):











R1 DVD, English dubbed soundtrack (DD5.1)










Though the German soundtrack on BD sounded quite natural to me, bass-wise

it doesn't seem that much advanced based on speclab graphs.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Just got back from Captain America.


Not sure how good it will be at home. The soundtrack was a bit hit and miss. There were sequences that had quality sound and there are times were everything if flat and dull sounding. I'm sure it was intentional and not a cinema issue. As for bass, probably nothing writing home about. Most of the bass were during explosions and the occasional depiction of something that is supposed to be large and heavy. Overall bass fidelity seemed good but the quantity was wanting.


----------



## Mpray1983

I don't think we will get another good lfe heavy movie until priest 8/16 i believe and after that Thor on 9/13.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Das Boot, harbor bombing scene (03:19:48) , SW signal from prepro
> 
> 
> Blu-ray, german soundtrack (DTS core):
> 
> 
> R1 DVD, German soundtrack (DD5.1):
> 
> 
> R1 DVD, English dubbed soundtrack (DD5.1)
> 
> 
> Though the German soundtrack on BD sounded quite natural to me, bass-wise
> 
> it doesn't seem that much advanced based on speclab graphs.



I guess they do pump up previews...like the previews of cowboys vs aliens always make me pick my head up from the computer.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20732429
> 
> 
> Thanks, 4.5 makes a lot more sense than 3.5 for Sunshine.



Saw it this evening on DVD. Agreed with 4.5 stars.


----------



## T( )( )L

Looking forward to "Battleship" (2012) looking at the trailer it seems to have some nice bass,check it out ; )


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20749158
> 
> 
> Just got back from Captain America.
> 
> 
> Not sure how good it will be at home. The soundtrack was a bit hit and miss. There were sequences that had quality sound and there are times were everything if flat and dull sounding. I'm sure it was intentional and not a cinema issue. As for bass, probably nothing writing home about. Most of the bass were during explosions and the occasional depiction of something that is supposed to be large and heavy. Overall bass fidelity seemed good but the quantity was wanting.



Thanks for the report.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/20749164
> 
> 
> I don't think we will get another good lfe heavy movie until priest 8/16 i believe and after that Thor on 9/13.



Some of our members have said X-Men: First Class had good bass. I and a few others however probably had the bad luck of getting lazy or ignorant sound guys at the theaters we saw it at because I barely noticed the bass.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Alien 3 (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :










Slightly better than Aliens. Still 3 stars in my opinion.


Alien: Resurrection (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :









The infrasonics on this chart are misleading because they're all from the insane 3 minute intro. My vote is 3 stars. I'll post the chart without the intro soon.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the report.
> 
> 
> Some of our members have said X-Men: First Class had good bass. I and a few others however probably had the bad luck of getting lazy or ignorant sound guys at the theaters we saw it at because I barely noticed the bass.



I saw first class and it isn't even on my radar for bass


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T( )( )L* /forum/post/20749666
> 
> 
> Looking forward to "Battleship" (2012) looking at the trailer it seems to have some nice bass,check it out ; )



I was lookin the trailer and found another movie trailer. This must have tons of bass.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3-x4HQAq9g 


Found the "Battleship" and...uh-oh and i don't know what to say...:/...i quess it have it's moments.:I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKnN8Rbr_LY


----------



## sickboy013




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20750104
> 
> 
> Some of our members have said X-Men: First Class had good bass. I and a few others however probably had the bad luck of getting lazy or ignorant sound guys at the theaters we saw it at because I barely noticed the bass.



The theater I saw it in had AWFUL sound!







It was hard to hear some of the softer dialog at times. I even went out and asked one of the employees to see about turning the sound up. It's quite distracting when you can hear people drinking their soda during "loud" parts of the movie. I can say this though... I am never going back to that theater!


----------



## Scott Simonian

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* 
Thanks for the report.




Some of our members have said X-Men: First Class had good bass. I and a few others however probably had the bad luck of getting lazy or ignorant sound guys at the theaters we saw it at because I barely noticed the bass.
Yeah, it was okay in the bass. Some solid hits here and there but pretty infrequent. I doubt it would be used as a 'bass demo' ever. Same with Cpt. America but the fidelity on both was good.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* 
Alien: Resurrection (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :









Extension down to 2hz. No huge spikes though. My vote is 4 stars.
Nice! Now this is surprising. At least just a bit as this was released in the late 90's and it shows in the average curve. Though there is no obvious high pass filter. Interesting. There must be a constant


----------



## HeffeMusic

Hello All,

I am digging this thread! Has anybody charted 30 day's of night BR,True HD?


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic* /forum/post/20751827
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I am digging this thread! Has anybody charted 30 day's of night BR,True HD?



Here is few.

http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/9308/89265470nu5.jpg 
http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/1...to10640im2.jpg 
http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/7...to11440jz2.jpg


----------



## Mpray1983

What program are you guys using for these measurements


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20752440
> 
> 
> Here is few.
> 
> http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/9308/89265470nu5.jpg
> http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/1...to10640im2.jpg
> http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/7...to11440jz2.jpg



Hello thanks for the reply! Excuse my ignorance but how do I read these charts? Is this good?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/20752497
> 
> 
> What program are you guys using for these measurements



Spectrum Lab

http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/spectra1.html


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic* /forum/post/20752525
> 
> 
> Hello thanks for the reply! Excuse my ignorance but how do I read these charts? Is this good?



It's pretty easy once you know what to look for.


The charts posted to you of '30daysofnight' are the typical scene-specific 'bass graph' that we post in this thread and have for some time. What you are seeing is on the x and y axis is time and frequency. Along the x axis is frequency and you can usually see this labeled in every bass graph or plot, as we call them. Usually spanning the entire LFE region (1-120hz or so). The y axis is the time. This can change from one bass graph to another. Some shots show seconds worth, typically and others are longer and can show a scene with bass of over a minute, in some cases.


The colors can be confusing at first but its really simple. Areas of blue means no spectral content, green is little, yellow is medium, orange to red is getting more intense and the pinks, purples and whites are extreme amounts of SPL. So when you see red or white or any of that. That means, there is a lot of content here... or otherwise LOTS OF BASS!










These newer 'bass average' charts are a bit different but nonetheless, easy to read. What you are seeing in the average charts is the entire movie and the spectrum of the bass throughout the whole movie. The red line is the average, meaning this is the average tone or the frequencies that are the most (or not) used throughout. The top green line is the same but it accounts for every peak or super loud moments in a whole movie. I'm not sure if I had articulated it well enough but ...










Hope that helps.










One thing that might help (if you're still having trouble understanding the graphs) is to browse the thread and see how we rate and respond to each movie. Sometimes we're all like, "OMG AWESOME!" and then other times we're all like, "meh."







Compare the good and bad ones and you'll see the difference right away.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic* /forum/post/20752525
> 
> 
> Hello thanks for the reply! Excuse my ignorance but how do I read these charts? Is this good?



At the top-right of those waterfalls is a color legend. According to that color legend, anything that is red is at least -29db or louder, and purple is the loudest. The first waterfall has plenty of reds and some pinks, that's very good.


A bad waterfall would be one in which there'd be no reds or pinks or purples. It would mean there's hardly any bass that you could hear.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20751087
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Now this is surprising. At least just a bit as this was released in the late 90's and it shows in the average curve. Though there is no obvious high pass filter. Interesting. There must be a constant


----------



## lfe man

Found this on alien resurrection dts track opening credits, and looks like it's only in special version of the film, theatrical version didn't have much of any.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Hmmm... interesting. You think the opening credits could change the average chart like that? I wonder if there is more bass like that in the rest of the movie.


Leto - your chart for A:R, was that the theatrical cut or SE?


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20752692
> 
> 
> Hmmm... interesting. You think the opening credits could change the average chart like that? I wonder if there is more bass like that in the rest of the movie.
> 
> 
> Leto - your chart for A:R, was that the theatrical cut or SE?



Special Edition. The opening credits wouldn't affect the chart much, the average graph keeps going down if there's no signals to keep it up.


----------



## Scott Simonian

I figured so I am quite curious if all that


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20752791
> 
> 
> I figured so I am quite curious if all that


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20752936
> 
> 
> In this case it might have a lot to do with the intro scene. I didn't realize how insane it was. After the intro scene the 10hz average line is up so high that it would take forever for it to go all the way down.
> 
> 
> I'm going to do an experiment and see what the chart would look like without the intro scene.



I just finished watching Alien Resurrection for the first time in many years. Very good movie! The LFE is damned impressive for a movie made before 1999. The heaviest stuff seemed to accompany some of the gunfire which sounded superb and made me jump a bit almost every time. There was also a part toward the end with one of the creatures who had an extremely deep voice/growl. There was also a very heavy explosion near the end. I did use a custom hot SMS-1 curve which I use for some action movies dated before 1999. With that engaged, the soundtrack sounded like it was from a movie that could have been made just yesterday.


I'm curious if the Blu-ray was remixed or remastered with some stronger LFE than the original theatrical release.


----------



## Bunga99

Anyone have graph of Source Code yet? Just watched this the other day and was impressed with it but I also recently moved my sub to a new location so not sure how much of this was due to the movie or the new location of the Sub which now has a better overall response.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have graph of Source Code yet? Just watched this the other day and was impressed with it but I also recently moved my sub to a new location so not sure how much of this was due to the movie or the new location of the Sub which now has a better overall response.



I was so angry when I rented that movie on vudu two weeks ago and found out it was only available in PL2. I called vudu and got my money refunded tho. Pretty good bass in PL2 tho.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Ran Windtalkers through the system this evening. Randy Thom - enough said. Nothing less than 4 1/2 stars if my ears are any judge.


Not a bad movie, either.


----------



## Scott Simonian

I remember seeing a few graphs of that one and I was surprised.


I'm assuming there was plenty of infrasonic, wide bandwidth bass?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Haven't had time to get any waterfalls yet so not sure exactly. The horns only go down to 14Hz or so.


Lots of very impactful explosions, though. Gunshots felt pretty realistic, too.


----------



## bori

Check out The warrior's way. Good bass kind of the samurai version of 300.


----------



## PB13Ultra_n00b

No rating for Toy Story 3? What would you guys give it?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20752936
> 
> 
> In this case it might have a lot to do with the intro scene. I didn't realize how insane it was. After the intro scene the 10hz average line is up so high that it would take forever for it to go all the way down.
> 
> 
> I'm going to do an experiment and see what the chart would look like without the intro scene.





Could be that the long term average does not mean what you think it means!


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/20754054
> 
> 
> Could be that the long term average does not mean what you think it means!



No, this is a rare case in which there's an extreme amount of infrasonics during the first 3 minutes of the film, bringing the 10hz average up so high that by the end of the film it still managed to edge out the other bass frequencies a little.


I almost finished the minus intro chart last night but had to stop it because I work 3rd shift. I'll post it as soon as it's done but from what I saw there's no infrasonics on the rest of the film.


----------



## ki11abee

So i got Flight of the Phoenix BD from my blockbuster queue list yesterday and popped it in. Wow the sound in that movie was amazing. How do i not own that before? Now i know why its a 5 star bass rated movie on the list. Pretty cool movie too. Gotta try more out on that list while i have my 3 month trial from blockbuster and check most out.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ki11abee* /forum/post/20754527
> 
> 
> So i got Flight of the Phoenix BD from my blockbuster queue list yesterday and popped it in. Wow the sound in that movie was amazing. How do i not own that before? Now i know why its a 5 star bass rated movie on the list. Pretty cool movie too. Gotta try more out on that list while i have my 3 month trial from blockbuster and check most out.



Yeah, despite being such a dog dramatically, Flight of the Phoenix (2004) has a great audiotrack, including out of this world LFE.


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/20754587
> 
> 
> Yeah, despite being such a dog dramatically, Flight of the Phoenix (2004) has a great audiotrack, including out of this world LFE.



I _still_ haven't seen (heard) that movie on BD.


----------



## ki11abee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen (heard) that movie on BD.



That's the same with me. That's why I ordered it.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20752791
> 
> 
> I figured so I am quite curious if all that


----------



## Scott Simonian

Yeah... that's more like it. Unfortunately.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20732429
> 
> 
> Thanks, 4.5 makes a lot more sense than 3.5 for Sunshine.



I'm not sure about it anymore. Watched the dvd version yesterday fully and it's not sound very good at all..especially chapter before last one was fully distorting sounding sound effects.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ki11abee* /forum/post/20729855
> 
> 
> I have that one. It's a DTS-ES classic. But ever since I switched to HD audio I can't listen to standard sound. It's missing so much



Well, send it to me then.







I only have dolby digital ex version and it's just sound barely ok on bass.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/20753020
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious if the Blu-ray was remixed or remastered with some stronger LFE than the original theatrical release.



I don't think so, actually i noticed that theatrical version sound little beefier in when that title jumps on screen in opening credits. Also noticed some weird bug on my dvd version when i watch se version and i rewind the picture in opening scene the version changes to theatrical version.










And i think my vlc player boost dts tracks a lot because it didn't have any major excursion in that opening scene until i cranked the sound a way over to my normal listening level.


----------



## markmathers

Was rango discussed yet? There were a handful of scenes where the bass had my sub rattling like crazy (i don't have very expensive stuff, so im guessing it couldn't handle all the lfe). One part in particular was near the end where he collapsed and the lil roller bugs rolled him off..


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20752692
> 
> 
> Hmmm... interesting. *You think the opening credits could change the average chart like that?* I wonder if there is more bass like that in the rest of the movie.
> 
> 
> Leto - your chart for A:R, was that the theatrical cut or SE?





Could change or should change? They calculate averages different these days.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20755158
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about it anymore. Watched the dvd version yesterday fully and it's not sound very good at all..especially chapter before last one was fully distorting sounding sound effects.



Probably the blu-ray version sounds better.


----------



## Scott Simonian

The typical thought process after reading JPC's 'contibutions' on AVS goes like this...



Step 1:











Step 2:











Step 3:























Now... post up some wisdom (or Steven Seagal-isms) to redeem yourself.


Until then... I bid you good day, sir!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20755511
> 
> 
> Probably the blu-ray version sounds better.



I would hope so - I saw the DVD version too. Didn't sound as good as I was expecting based on your graph. Windtalkers had more LFE than my copy of Sunshine.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Now that we're halfway through 2011, what release this year would you say has the best bass? My vote goes for Battle: Los Angeles.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20755783
> 
> 
> Now that we're halfway through 2011, what release this year would you say has the best bass? My vote goes for Battle: Los Angeles.



I've watched all of the releases discussed here so far this year. Battle: LA is definitely the most prolific, with enormous amounts of LFE content consistently throughout, though Tron was pretty over the top when its bass hit.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Best? Tron Legacy. Most? Probably Battle LA.


----------



## MKtheater

Yes, Battle:LA then a close second Tron. There are many coming out from this summer and Transformers 3 has great potential as well as Super 8.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20755527
> 
> 
> The typical thought process after reading JPC's 'contibutions' on AVS goes like this...
> 
> 
> 
> Step 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now... post up some wisdom (or Steven Seagal-isms) to redeem yourself.
> 
> 
> Until then... I bid you good day, sir!






I suppose I could reference the SL HELP files and produce some waterfalls to prove the point, but what do I know. I am just a lowly lowly cook!


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20755783
> 
> 
> Now that we're halfway through 2011, what release this year would you say has the best bass? My vote goes for Battle: Los Angeles.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20755956
> 
> 
> Best? Tron Legacy. Most? Probably Battle LA.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/20755984
> 
> 
> Yes, Battle:LA then a close second Tron. There are many coming out from this summer and Transformers 3 has great potential as well as Super 8.



I will concur with those two as being the best bass releases of this year. Definitely.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/20755990
> 
> 
> I suppose I could reference the SL HELP files and produce some waterfalls to prove the point, *but what do I know. I am just a lowly lowly cook!*



Hahaha.... *sigh* Omg. Thank you! That will wrap up my week nicely.










But seriously, if you know something that I don't know and am completely missing, please, enlighten and educate. I'm here to learn.







As a former SEAL team captain, you surely would know the ropes and could lay it out for me. I hear you're the best there is.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The typical thought process after reading JPC's 'contibutions' on AVS goes like this...
> 
> 
> Step 1:
> 
> 
> Step 2:
> 
> 
> Step 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now... post up some wisdom (or Steven Seagal-isms) to redeem yourself.
> 
> 
> Until then... I bid you good day, sir!



I cannot tell you how much value the ignore function has on this forum.....


JSS


----------



## Scott Simonian

Ahhh! Nnnooooo! Don't put me on the list.











I never use the function, myself. I don't want to have AVS filter discussions for me. I have my own built-in BS filter in my brain.







Plus, JPC has won my heart with his love for all that is Steven Seagal.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20756060
> 
> 
> I will concur with those two as being the best bass releases of this year. Definitely.



But only one can be the best, you must choose


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> But only one can be the best, you must choose



Battle LA. Being a former Marine, I am quite biased, though....


JSS


Scott,


I see what you mean, but I have avoided so much pointless argument because of that functionality. And no, you are not on the list.....


BTW, have you built the massive screen array yet?


JSS


----------



## Toe

I would also agree with Battle LA and Tron Legacy as the 2 best bass films this year so far.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20756501
> 
> 
> But only one can be the best, you must choose



If I _had_ to pick just one.... *sigh* I guess that would be Battle:LA. At least in my room, it has this wonderfully smooth, yet articulate wide bandwidth sound to the bass. Waves and waves of bass whenever any alien gun shoots. That is aweome. Yet... I think I like T:L a lil better but it could be my bias with the Daft Punk soundtrack which is incredible and deserves awards, imo. It's a tough choice but I'll vote B:LA only by the nose. Both are worthy of being the best bass movies of the year though. Why limit to just one?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20756538
> 
> 
> Battle LA. Being a former Marine, I am quite biased, though....
> 
> 
> JSS
> 
> 
> Scott,
> 
> 
> I see what you mean, but I have avoided so much pointless argument because of that functionality. And no, you are not on the list.....
> 
> 
> BTW, have you built the massive screen array yet?
> 
> 
> JSS



Oh, cool... thanks.











A monkey wrench was thrown into my life recently that stopped the momentum I had going on with the build. I am recovering funds (today is payday!) with time but the momentum should pick up. I really just want to finish this. Heh.


Now that I've got some time to save up, I have gone back to the drawing board and reconsidering optional amps and digital crossovers for the system. I've narrowed it down significantly but the choices are still just as complex. I will most certainly not keep anything from the community and if I have anything new to update you'll be sure to hear about it from me.










Thanks for asking, btw. I feel a bit better that others are still interested.


----------



## maxmercy

I've also got something percolatin'....still in modeling stage, but looks very promising....


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20756223
> 
> 
> 
> I never use the function, myself. I don't want to have AVS filter discussions for me. I have my own built-in BS filter in my brain.



Scott, if you had a built-in BS filter your keyboard wouldn't work when you tried to type.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20756968
> 
> 
> I've also got something percolatin'....still in modeling stage, but looks very promising....



Sweet! Look forward to seeing what you got cookin'.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1* /forum/post/20757224
> 
> 
> Scott, if you had a built-in BS filter your keyboard wouldn't work when you tried to type.



*laughs*


Touche. Well played, sir.


----------



## sb1

Ok, I'll stop messing with Scott long enough to ask a question...


Anyone graphed a scene from District 9 as they're first getting out of the trucks towards the beginning of the movie? Time stamp is 12:24. Sounds like there's some really low stuff in this film, just not a lot of it.


Oh, and don't point your fookin' tentacles at me, man...(obviously I'm currently watching D9).


----------



## McStyvie

Tron Legacy....5 star sound 1Star movie. God what a bore.


----------



## smokarz

holy cow, watched Terminator Salvation last night at reference level (maybe a little more since i run the subs a bit hotter), and it took down my 20A circuit twice.


never had this happened before.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20753687
> 
> 
> Ran Windtalkers through the system this evening. Randy Thom - enough said. Nothing less than 4 1/2 stars if my ears are any judge.
> 
> 
> Not a bad movie, either.



Yup, great bass especially in dir cut dts track. Definitely 4.5 and lots of subsonics in rifle shots... excelent work from randy thom and my fellow citizen paul jyrälä(RIP







).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PB13Ultra_n00b* /forum/post/20753989
> 
> 
> No rating for Toy Story 3? What would you guys give it?



Maybe max 2,5 star. Was big dissapoitment what i was excepting from early

recommendations.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20755783
> 
> 
> Now that we're halfway through 2011, what release this year would you say has the best bass? My vote goes for Battle: Los Angeles.



Transformers: Dark of the moon will destroy everything in this year in bass amount of 20hz and up.










Edit:Some additions to star list.


Windtalkers (dir cut dts) 4.5 star

Hulk (2003) 4.5 star

The Frighteners (dir cut DTS) 4 star

Kill Bill 3.5 star

Toy story 3 2.5 star


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

I remember voting 5 stars for The Frighteners, but being such an old movie it doesn't have a lot of infrasonic stuff. I think I'd be ok with 4 the way I rate stuff now.


Saw Limitless last night. Decent amount of infrasonics in this one, but this is not really a bass movie. 3 star vote from me. I have got to waterfall the Virgin promo at the start of the movie. All of a sudden, the horns let loose a blast of sub 20Hz content that had everything in the room rattling.


I want to get my hands on Monster House again. I don't recall that one being only a 3.5-4 star... once the house gets up and starts walking around Randy really cranks up the bass.


----------



## onesquin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Best? Tron Legacy. Most? Probably Battle LA.



Agreed. Tron mixes it up well between music, action, and dramatic effect. Battle LA had more quantity, but I started to get sick of EVERY machine gun blast pulsing my room with LFE.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

*Limitless - DVD, Dolby Digital*


Upgrading my vote to four stars. This movie has more than I suspected it did. It goes all the way down. If this movie had more action, I'd have no problem calling it 4.5. But it's too light on the LFE moments to vote it that high.


Love the Virgin Produced promo. They ain't afraid of messing with people's subwoofers


----------



## notnyt

I was watching Priest, then all of a sudden the room was fluttering. Lots of good LFE in this movie.



http://imgur.com/W0ZTH.jpg%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## Scott Simonian

Wow! Nice graphs, guys. I haven't seen either of those yet.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt* /forum/post/20764399
> 
> 
> I was watching Priest, then all of a sudden the room was fluttering. Lots of good LFE in this movie.
> 
> ​



That looks very promising. I liked the trailer, reminded me of Assassin's Creed. I should have the blu-ray sometime next year.


Finally got the Superman Anthology on blu-ray, as far as I know all 4 of the Christopher Reeve movies got brand-new DTS-HD Master tracks, the first three in 5.1, the fourth in stereo. Unfortunately Superman Returns is unchanged. Once I get time I'll check to see if there's any bass improvements in the first two.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Resident Evil (blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD 5.1) :










Almost -35db average between 30-40hz which is very good. Decent extension down to 27hz, and okay amount of 11hz stuff. I agree with its current 4 star rating.


----------



## Ricci

Oklahoma Wolf you are clipping your input brah. That can cause some extra low frequency goodness to appear in your charts which is not actually there. It can also cause you to not be able to see the actual most dynamic peaks in output. Lower that down some if you can.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

I did - the UCA222 input gain was already cranked way down, almost to the bottom of the slider. Had a tough time getting it to not clip over the majority of the Limitless waterfalls.


This was the best I could do with the time I was willing to spend on it.


I think I've seen that "Virgin Produced" logo a couple times now. Sure wakes you up in a hurry if you have the subs for it.


----------



## Ricci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20766073
> 
> 
> I did - the UCA222 input gain was already cranked way down, almost to the bottom of the slider. Had a tough time getting it to not clip over the majority of the Limitless waterfalls.
> 
> 
> This was the best I could do with the time I was willing to spend on it.



Hmmmm. Watch the movie at a lower volume?










That's not very fun though is it?


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20759644
> 
> 
> I remember voting 5 stars for The Frighteners, but being such an old movie it doesn't have a lot of infrasonic stuff. I think I'd be ok with 4 the way I rate stuff now.
> 
> 
> Saw Limitless last night. Decent amount of infrasonics in this one, but this is not really a bass movie. 3 star vote from me. I have got to waterfall the Virgin promo at the start of the movie. All of a sudden, the horns let loose a blast of sub 20Hz content that had everything in the room rattling.



Was that in old thread, i remember voting 5 star to that too, but yeah it's not have anything under 20hz, but it's pretty impressive in 30-40hz area...especially dts track have very hot bass levels. Also watched some scenes from windtalkers and dts track wasn't that good in bass levels what did i remember and but sure thing it have tons of content down single digits.


Also watched limitless and it have pretty good bass scenes. The club scene was nice when the scene changes to another club there was very nice bass and end shooting did have good gun shots too. 3,5-4 star for sure, maybe more to 3,5 star way for quantity.


Notnyt, what time that priest scene is?


----------



## markmathers

Is priest out already? How are people getting this one already?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/20766097
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. Watch the movie at a lower volume?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not very fun though is it?



I graphed it using a direct loop through the UCA222... LFE track was ripped right off the disc with bass redirection from the other channels below 80Hz via AC3Filter. First time I've used the Hypercube transcoding method on anything other than a DTS audio file.


I suppose I could have lowered the playback volume of the resulting WAV file a little more (Winamp), but it was already way down too










I think it's actually less trouble to do DTS this way and just use my standalone player with the Dolby Digital decoder for non DTS movies. But that player doesn't have the advantage of the UCA's bandwidth.


Sometimes I feel like waterfalls aren't worth the trouble given the time it takes to get them. That's why I haven't bothered with Windtalkers yet.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20766168
> 
> 
> Was that in old thread, i remember voting 5 star to that too, but yeah it's not have anything under 20hz, but it's pretty impressive in 30-40hz area...especially dts track have very hot bass levels. Also watched some scenes from windtalkers and dts track wasn't that good in bass levels what did i remember and but sure thing it have tons of content down single digits.
> 
> 
> Also watched limitless and it have pretty good bass scenes. The club scene was nice when the scene changes to another club there was very nice bass and end shooting did have good gun shots too. 3,5-4 star for sure, maybe more to 3,5 star way for quantity.



Frighteners does have sub 20Hz content, just not much. Randy just needed better toys than he had back in 1996










The club scene... I forgot about that one. Maybe I should try and get a few more shots from Limitless when I can find some time.


----------



## Tooley

With all this talk about below 20 hz just wondering how many of you out there have systems that you can actually feel it because we all know you can't hear below 20hz.

In my case I have 2 sub 12 in my one theater room and 2 sub 2 in our other I have no problem feeling stuff that goes quite deep.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

I can hear to 16Hz without too much trouble... it's one of the major reasons I picked 16Hz as the low corner for the two tapped horns. That, and I wanted them to have no trouble playing back the bottom notes of a 32' organ stop.


I try not to let them go much below 15Hz in movies. Excursion becomes an issue. I still need a better highpass than I have.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tooley* /forum/post/20766391
> 
> 
> With all this talk about below 20 hz just wondering how many of you out there have systems that you can actually feel it because we all know you can't hear below 20hz.
> 
> In my case I have 2 sub 12 in my one theater room and 2 sub 2 in our other I have no problem feeling stuff that goes quite deep.



Depends on the definition of "hear" vs "detect". According to research, hearing can go far below 20Hz. It just needs more spl to be 'heard'. How did the investigators know it was hearing and not feeling? They used a set of controls that were deaf......


JSS


----------



## tony123

I feel like I hear below it, but does it really matter? the impression of hearing it is good enough for me.


----------



## yellowbalt

I'm not sure if this movie is in the list but I watched it last night and I really thought that it has a good bass... Not to mention the whole sound quality and story.

What do you guys think about this.


----------



## D.T.MIKE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt* /forum/post/20764399
> 
> 
> I was watching Priest, then all of a sudden the room was fluttering. Lots of good LFE in this movie.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/W0ZTH.jpg%5B/IMG%5D



Definitely a must own for me. Even the preview had me going for my wallet!


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tooley* /forum/post/20766391
> 
> 
> With all this talk about below 20 hz just wondering how many of you out there have systems that you can actually feel it because we all know you can't hear below 20hz.
> 
> In my case I have 2 sub 12 in my one theater room and 2 sub 2 in our other I have no problem feeling stuff that goes quite deep.



It has nothing to do with hearing. In the thread about


----------



## McStyvie

I live in a solid, very solid, concrete apartment. I haven't measured my Empire yet with REW but it is definitely hitting below 20Hz in my room. On the sub 20 stuff, it almost takes your breath away, because of the pressure, like the air pressure around you drops for a short time. Kind of like swimming to the bottom of the deep end in the pool.


I have a glass door framed in wood which closes off the family room and I swear, even at -15Db levels the glass flexes so much it looks like it is going to pop out on the subsonic stuff!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20767799
> 
> 
> "On the first 2 run throughs, I heard and felt the bass. On the 3rd run through
> 
> The pictures on the wall and the door went 'DUT-DUT-DUT-DUT-DUT, and I knew something was different".
> 
> 
> It's a pressure wave, or more correctly, a combination of pressure waves. When one guy said it pulsed and felt like the floor rippled, I agreed with the description and said that the pressure waves do actually cause the floor to move.



I guess the assumption is you want the pictures going 'DUT-DUT-DUT-DUT-DUT and "the floor to move". I just want good, EQ'ed, deep, non-muddled bass.


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie* /forum/post/20768349
> 
> 
> I haven't measured my Empire yet with REW but it is definitely hitting below 20Hz in my room.



How do you know that without measuring it? 20hz has come to be the magical dip stick with LFE, but it's pretty damn low itself and can most certainly pressurize a room at the proper level. I doubt very seriously I could pick out 20hz vs 15hz without knowing it was changed (during a movie passage, not a sine wave). Though many would never admit to that.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/20768974
> 
> 
> I guess the assumption is you want the pictures going 'DUT-DUT-DUT-DUT-DUT and "the floor to move". I just want good, EQ'ed, deep, non-muddled bass.



Commendable.


Can you post your data?


Bosso


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you know that without measuring it? 20hz has come to be the magical dip stick with LFE, but it's pretty damn low itself and can most certainly pressurize a room at the proper level. I doubt very seriously I could pick out 20hz vs 15hz without knowing it was changed (during a movie passage, not a sine wave). Though many would never admit to that.



I concur...maybe if the room is size of a closet


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1* /forum/post/20769244
> 
> 
> How do you know that without measuring it? 20hz has come to be the magical dip stick with LFE, but it's pretty damn low itself and can most certainly pressurize a room at the proper level. I doubt very seriously I could pick out 20hz vs 15hz without knowing it was changed (during a movie passage, not a sine wave). Though many would never admit to that.



Could be I am wrong...maybe it is only 20 Hz, like I said I don't know, but it seems to me at a certain point, the sound of it drops off and I start to feel it more than hear it. May be an illusion though


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/20766238
> 
> 
> Is priest out already? How are people getting this one already?



Oh, looks like it's out soon in NA, no idea when here. That 16hz drone looks like it last some time.. intresting to see how it plays on my rig.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20766275
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I feel like waterfalls aren't worth the trouble given the time it takes to get them. That's why I haven't bothered with Windtalkers yet.
> 
> *They are worth. I will put them all in list when i get grip of myself*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frighteners does have sub 20Hz content, just not much. Randy just needed better toys than he had back in 1996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, in opening scene. I remember something that the first theatrical dvd did not have much of bass, so the dir cut might be re-mix, but i could be wrong.*
> 
> 
> The club scene... I forgot about that one. Maybe I should try and get a few more shots from Limitless when I can find some time.


*Hmm, it might be that you did do that scene, the chart before the last looks like it where you see that 28hz and 40hz thumps in up that chart.*



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yellowbalt* /forum/post/20766967
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this movie is in the list but I watched it last night and I really thought that it has a good bass... Not to mention the whole sound quality and story.
> 
> What do you guys think about this.



Rambo 4 have good bass, but r1 dvd is pretty weak sounding in bass when compare to dts r2 scandinavian dvd which have very hot audio tracks. I've heard though that extended cut have even better bass than theatrical version.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Resident Evil: Apocalypse (blu-ray, LPCM 5.1) :










Dropoff at 6hz. I'd go with 4.5 for this one.


----------



## onesquin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Tooley*
With all this talk about below 20 hz just wondering how many of you out there have systems that you can actually feel it because we all know you can't hear below 20hz.

In my case I have 2 sub 12 in my one theater room and 2 sub 2 in our other I have no problem feeling stuff that goes quite deep.
When I don't hear the bass but my floor is moving and the ceiling is deflecting so much the ceiling fan blades are flapping up and down like a birds wings I am pretty sure my sub is capable. Btw my everyday theatre is in an open floorplan of about 1500 sq ft with an open staircase to my 1800 sq ft basement behind the couch. It has no problem filling up the space.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Resident Evil: Extinction (blu-ray, Dolby TrueHD 5.1) :










Worse than the first RE. 3 stars from me...


----------



## BiGBADDABOOM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie* /forum/post/20768349
> 
> 
> I live in a solid, very solid, concrete apartment. I haven't measured my Empire yet with REW but it is definitely hitting below 20Hz in my room. On the sub 20 stuff, it almost takes your breath away, because of the pressure, like the air pressure around you drops for a short time. Kind of like swimming to the bottom of the deep end in the pool.
> 
> 
> I have a glass door framed in wood which closes off the family room and I swear, even at -15Db levels the glass flexes so much it looks like it is going to pop out on the subsonic stuff!



Typical room gain is not going to counteract the Empire's HPF at 20Hz to provide usable output below that point. You'd need 30dB at 10Hz to get things flat with 20Hz and another 6dB at least for everything under 40-50Hz to be flat with the midbass.


----------



## Mpray1983

i saw cowboys and aliens over the weekend. I saw it in a normal movie theater so nothing special there but this movie has demo disk written all over it. So far this summer two space shuttle launches...I cant wait for the holiday blu ray releases.


----------



## Bluvette

I saw The Island last night, seemed to have alot of good bass. Anyone else see this??


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bluvette* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw The Island last night, seemed to have alot of good bass. Anyone else see this??



I watched it yesterday too...not a lot of deep stuff but pretty good.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/20796969
> 
> 
> I saw *"Cowboys & Aliens"* over the weekend.
> 
> I saw it in a normal movie theater so nothing special there but this movie has demo disk written all over it.
> 
> So far this summer two space shuttle launches...I cant wait for the holiday blu ray releases.



That movie has plenty of deep, powerful bass energy.

Hopefully it will be released on blu-ray disc with 7.1 LPCM audio.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Hey, guys. I dunno if you hang around the Blu-ray software area but member Stereodude brought this to our... attention.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stereodude* /forum/post/20772319
> 
> 
> I figured this thread would be full of rabid upset AVS'ers over the piss poor clip happy mastering job that was done on the 2D Blu-Ray's DTS-MA audio track, but not a mention. Instead we've got people talking about how it's reference and how much work and effort was put into it by Skywalker.
> 
> 
> You guys are slipping.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stereodude* /forum/post/20772582
> 
> 
> The lossless audio has the tops of the waveforms chopped off at -2dB clipping them. This is exceptionally prevalent in the front 3 channels. Only the LFE doesn't have this problem. The other 4 channels don't have it as much, but do it occasionally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the 3rd waveform down (center channel) has a bunch of flat spots. The left and right channel (top two) have similar flat spots though less severe in this example. And, this is just a picked at random example, and not one of the really bad ones.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stereodude* /forum/post/20773449
> 
> 
> Here's a better example of the clipping in the front 3 channels:
> 
> 
> 
> This is easily audible during playback, reference my eye...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stereodude* /forum/post/20786855
> 
> 
> That last example is from the dogfight scene at about 1:45:22 or so. On my system the clipping is certainly audible, not quite bash you over the head obvious, but it's definitely there.
> 
> 
> Very disappointing that Disney released a Blu-Ray with this problem.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stereodude* /forum/post/20789417
> 
> 
> Nothing goes over -2dB in any channel for the entire movie except for the LFE channel which is unaffected.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stereodude* /forum/post/20795601
> 
> 
> I guess ignorance is bliss.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stereodude* /forum/post/20795722
> 
> 
> Here's a bit from the motorcycle chase.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's as he gets digitized by the laser.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stereodude* /forum/post/20796532
> 
> 
> It does have some clipped tops. It's just not terribly bad.
> 
> There is no recording interface. The DTS-MA is decoded to wave files on the PC entirely in the digital domain, and no that's not causing the problem either. Other soundtracks decode fine without clipping and they get above -2dB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LFE is the 4th waveform down. Left & right are the top two. The center channel is the 3rd one down.
> 
> 
> ps: Nice of them to put the 10Hz content in the front two channels.




What say you? I didn't detect obvious clipping throughout but I guess I'm dumb.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20798139
> 
> 
> Hey, guys. I dunno if you hang around the Blu-ray software area but member Stereodude brought this to our... attention.
> 
> 
> 
> What say you? I didn't detect obvious clipping throughout but I guess I'm dumb.



What movie is that for?


----------



## maxmercy

Given the descriptions, sounds like Tron.


JSS


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20798337
> 
> 
> Given the descriptions, sounds like Tron.
> 
> 
> JSS



I didn't notice that the quotes contained link to the thread. Yea it's Tron: Legacy. Stereodude mentioned the 'Sam Flynn getting digitized' scene as one of the clip problems, I remember when I was doing my chart that was the scene that caused me to redo my chart because it clipped. I lowered the volume until it didn't clip at that scene and had no other problems if I remember right.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20798316
> 
> 
> What movie is that for?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20798337
> 
> 
> Given the descriptions, sounds like Tron.
> 
> 
> JSS



Oh...pfft, duh! I forgot the name of the darn movie.

















Yeah. It's the Tron:Legacy BD.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

The Island is about a 4 star at most if I remember right. It was awesome when I had the old LLT, but after so many five star movies have come and gone, it no longer impresses me much.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20798139
> 
> 
> What say you?



I say... this thread is really more about bass than overall soundtrack quality. Honestly, there are titles that I feel do a better job than Tron Legacy in general. But TL is still pretty good, in my opinion.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Resident Evil: Afterlife (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :










This makes me more convinced that this deserves 5 stars, at the very least 4. Definitely disagree with its current 3.5 rating.


----------



## Mpray1983

Couple good bass scenes with thunder, explosions under water, navy destroyers pounding through waves in the documentary called "oceans" narrated by pierce brosnan.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20799109
> 
> 
> Resident Evil: Afterlife (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me more convinced that this deserves 5 stars, at the very least 4. Definitely disagree with its current 3.5 rating.



what do the red and green represent ?


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tooley* /forum/post/20740137
> 
> 
> Also one of my favorites but I read somewhere that the blu ray will only have Dolby Digital no dts hd true hd or uncompressed is this true



Blu-ray.com review of Demolition Man got posted just now ( http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Demoli.../23421/#Review ), it got a DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 treatment and got a good audio score of 4 out of 5. The reviewer says subwoofer gets some action but not at the level of a Transformers movie.


It also got a great video transfer, getting a 4.5 out of 5 score.


Before the review I thought I would wait until later to get this but the review convinced me to pre-order it. Can't wait to see it on blu-ray!


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/20803271
> 
> 
> what do the red and green represent ?



Red is the average bass amount throughout the entire movie, and green is the peak bass.


----------



## Tooley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Blu-ray.com review of Demolition Man got posted just now ( http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Demoli.../23421/#Review ), it got a DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 treatment and got a good audio score of 4 out of 5. The reviewer says subwoofer gets some action but not at the level of a Transformers movie.
> 
> 
> It also got a great video transfer, getting a 4.5 out of 5 score.
> 
> 
> Before the review I thought I would wait until later to get this but the review convinced me to pre-order it. Can't wait to see it on blu-ray!



Good to hear.


----------



## onesquin

Open Range DTS has a couple thunder claps and a lot of great gun shots. I heard the fight scene on a set of $24k mains and two 18 in sealed subs last year and while my IB gets the edge for LFE, my mains are lacking of course.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Finally got my hands on Scott Pilgrim today. The two tapped horns actually made me feel a little queasy on this one. Pushed all my five star buttons, so that's going to be my vote despite the somewhat lack of stuff under 15Hz. There's enough quantity there for me to let it have that last half star, and it definitely made full use of the horns.


Certainly, I can't call it anything under five when Ninja Assassin, another I voted five for, can't keep up with it.


The movie itself was awful. The LFE carried it.


----------



## Metalbender

Has any one ran a waterfall on Mars needs Moms? Not great but some decent low stuff when the rocket takes off.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metalbender* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has any one ran a waterfall on Mars needs Moms? Not great but some decent low stuff when the rocket takes off.



I watched it expecting more


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metalbender* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has any one ran a waterfall on Mars needs Moms? Not great but some decent low stuff when the rocket takes off.



Yes watched it last night and the bass in the beginning was ok. Other than that not worth mentioning.


----------



## Metalbender

it only has like 2 good scene's of LFE


----------



## LowBudget5.1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20807464
> 
> 
> Finally got my hands on Scott Pilgrim today. The two tapped horns actually made me feel a little queasy on this one.



Interesting that you say that. This movie was one of the first times I had to dial down the volume. I started out at -3 below reference and ended up a lot further down than that. That soundtrack is disturbingly intense at times. I was looking forward to the quiet after it finished.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Just discovered the horns knocked some of the stone trim off the fireplace during Scott Pilgrim. That's in addition to knocking stuff off several shelves down here. I'm going to have to stick by my five star vote for this one


----------



## maxmercy

Agreed. Tremendous to 15Hz, which makes the wolfhorns literally perfect for this film.....


The amp v amp battle of the bands was intense....


JSS


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:

Originally Posted by *maxmercy* 
The amp v amp battle of the bands was intense....
Oh yes... that's right where I started feeling sick, and likely where the fireplace took its damage. I rarely get that much energy out of the horns on a single scene. It was absolutely nuts.


Liked that Casa Loma was in the movie. Nice to see the place again after seeing it in person for the first time last year.


----------



## Toe

Agreed on 5 stars for SP. That one blew me away when I watched it back in Jan! I ended up buying it largely for the audio as a matter of fact. I rented Air Bender and SP and watched them back to back..........I was worn out after both of these!


----------



## bori

Stakeland has some good bass throughout the film.


----------



## obsi

Yup Scott Pilgrim had some great LFE content. Makes me wanna steepen my house curve even further from 6 to 12db, 80-20hz for some serious demolition.


----------



## D.T.MIKE

Looking fwd to watching Priest tomorrow should be a blast!


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking fwd to watching Priest tomorrow should be a blast!



Me too...I havnt bought a blu ray since battle:la


----------



## Bunga99

Just a heads up to the Bass movie BR fans that also like to save $$.


Blockbuster is having a sale on all their previously viewed BR 9.99 and under. The sale is buy 5 of these 9.99 or under Previously BR for only 20 bucks total.


I was there this weekend and grabbed a few myself. These are some of the ones I saw at my local Blockbuster that qualified plus much more (YMMV):



Cloverfield

Flight of the Phoenix

Hot Fuzz

Live Free or Die Hard

Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief

9

Star Trek (2009)

The Dark Knight

Horton Hears a Who!

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World

Gamer

Ninja Assassin

Inception

The Town

Despicable Me


----------



## Tooley

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bunga99*
Just a heads up to the Bass movie BR fans that also like to save $$.


Blockbuster is having a sale on all their previously viewed BR 9.99 and under. The sale is buy 5 of these 9.99 or under Previously BR for only 20 bucks total.


I was there this weekend and grabbed a few myself. These are some of the ones I saw at my local Blockbuster that qualified plus much more (YMMV):


Cloverfield

Flight of the Phoenix

Hot Fuzz

Live Free or Die Hard

Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief

9

Star Trek (2009)

The Dark Knight

Horton Hears a Who!

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World

Gamer

Ninja Assassin

Inception

The Town

Despicable Me
That is USA only


----------



## FOH

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Toe* 
Agreed on 5 stars for SP. That one blew me away when I watched it back in Jan! I ended up buying it largely for the audio as a matter of fact. I rented Air Bender and SP and watched them back to back..........I was worn out after both of these!















I'd like to give a strong recommendation for _*The Pacific*_. Superb cinema-photography, killer audio, just solid across the board.


Regarding Air Bender, and Scott Pilgrim, are these releases that one would enjoy outside the LF aspects? I realize film taste is subjective, blah blah, I'm curious what everyone thinks about these two. Had Air Bender, took it back prior to getting a chance to see it. Opinions?


Thanks for all the contributions, graphs etc.


----------



## markmathers

Quote:

Originally Posted by *FOH*
I'd like to give a strong recommendation for The Pacific. Superb cinema-photography, killer audio, just solid across the board.


Regarding Air Bender, and Scott Pilgrim, are these releases that one would enjoy outside the LF aspects? I realize film taste is subjective, blah blah, I'm curious what everyone thinks about these two. Had Air Bender, took it back prior to getting a chance to see it. Opinions?


Thanks for all the contributions, graphs etc.
How was the pacific as far as the actual film? Was it pretty good?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:

Originally Posted by *FOH* 
Regarding Air Bender, and Scott Pilgrim, are these releases that one would enjoy outside the LF aspects?
I'm warming up to Scott Pilgrim, but TLAB is just awful. There are long stretches of exposition in there that drive me absolutely nuts as someone who actively tries to better himself as a novel writer.


There's actually one scene where one character turns to another and begins his dialogue with, "As you know." Those three words in a row are an instant facepalm for me. It's like a neon sign saying, "We're going to just tell you the cool stuff instead of showing you."


I just can't stand TLAB, in other words. Or M. Night's writing in general, really.


----------



## FOH

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* 
I'm warming up to Scott Pilgrim, but TLAB is just awful. There are long stretches of exposition in there that drive me absolutely nuts as someone who actively tries to better himself as a novel writer.


There's actually one scene where one character turns to another and begins his dialogue with, "As you know." Those three words in a row are an instant facepalm for me. It's like a neon sign saying, "We're going to just tell you the cool stuff instead of showing you."


I just can't stand TLAB, in other words. Or M. Night's writing in general, really.
As you know, I really appreciate the heads up







couldn't help it



Watched M Nights The Happening the other night,....decent. Let Me In the same night, was fantastic. Sorry OT, no great LFE.


Thanks


----------



## FOH

Quote:

Originally Posted by *markmathers* 
How was the pacific as far as the actual film? Was it pretty good?
First rate, in every aspect.


I knew nothing about it, then I learned they spent hundreds, and hundreds of million on it. We very much enjoy it. Just finished part 4. The ordinance LF is captured very well










Thanks


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to give a strong recommendation for The Pacific. Superb cinema-photography, killer audio, just solid across the board.
> 
> 
> Regarding Air Bender, and Scott Pilgrim, are these releases that one would enjoy outside the LF aspects? I realize film taste is subjective, blah blah, I'm curious what everyone thinks about these two. Had Air Bender, took it back prior to getting a chance to see it. Opinions?
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the contributions, graphs etc.



They are both a one timer for story line for me. When pilgrim was on HBO recently I would flip it on hoping for a bass scene.


----------



## maxmercy

There are some who think Scott Pilgrim is trash, but I like the film (but it is pure escapism), and saw it the first time at 20dB below reference, not knowing how much LFE it contained. Seeing it at -10, I realized the LFE was great, as well as the overall sound mix....lots of stuff happening at lower levels throughout the film, can only be appreciated at higher volume levels...The LFE was just the icing on the cake for me.....


I turned off TLAB after about 25 min....just couldn't take the bad acting, not going anywhere storyline, etc. I just couldn't take the story seriously.....end of suspension of disbelief happened quickly after someone tries (and fails) to come off as being serious while saying the words "Fire Nation".....I laughed out loud, and the bluray came out of the player about 15 minutes after....maybe I didn't give it enough time to get going....


JSS


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20825855
> 
> 
> I turned off TLAB after about 25 min....just couldn't take the bad acting, not going anywhere storyline, etc.



Easy cure for that - Rifftrax










It remains the only way I can sit through TLAB, and others on the bass list I could name (coughEragoncough).


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/20825592
> 
> 
> I'd like to give a strong recommendation for _*The Pacific*_. Superb cinema-photography, killer audio, just solid across the board.
> 
> 
> Regarding Air Bender, and Scott Pilgrim, are these releases that one would enjoy outside the LF aspects? I realize film taste is subjective, blah blah, I'm curious what everyone thinks about these two. Had Air Bender, took it back prior to getting a chance to see it. Opinions?
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the contributions, graphs etc.



Only good thing about Air Bender is the audio IMO. I thought Scott Pilgrim was a fun movie and enjoyed it and it also had killer audio.


Opinions will of course be all over the map though. I would at least rent both for the audio alone.


----------



## JPark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/20825592
> 
> 
> I'd like to give a strong recommendation for _*The Pacific*_. Superb cinema-photography, killer audio, just solid across the board.
> 
> 
> Regarding Air Bender, and Scott Pilgrim, are these releases that one would enjoy outside the LF aspects? I realize film taste is subjective, blah blah, I'm curious what everyone thinks about these two. Had Air Bender, took it back prior to getting a chance to see it. Opinions?
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the contributions, graphs etc.



The Last Airbender was dumb but mostly harmless. However, if you have kids that tend to watch the same movies over and over again I'd lock this one in the gun cabinet.


----------



## Mpray1983

Just finished Priest 3D. A couple good LFE parts but nothing like Tron or Battle:LA. The climax definitely made the movie worth buying for LFE though.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* 
Easy cure for that - Rifftrax










It remains the only way I can sit through TLAB, and others on the bass list I could name (coughEragoncough).
There ya go. Now if only Mike and the gang would... pfft, I dunno... _make actual_ rifftracks again.







Been very few full length movies released in the past year or two. Always some g-damn 'short' every week. Ugh.


[/rant]


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Yeah - too many shorts lately. I don't buy shorts, I buy the full length ones. They also need to get Weird Al back in there as a guest riffer. The Jurassic Park track was hysterical because of him.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* 
Yeah - too many shorts lately. I don't buy shorts, I buy the full length ones. They also need to get Weird Al back in there as a guest riffer. The Jurassic Park track was hysterical because of him.
Absolutely!


They used to make decent full riff tracks but now they just concentrate on the shorts. Easy money, I guess. They have families to feed or something.


----------



## kemiza

I was surprised to see Star Trek 2009 in the five star bass category. Wasn't impressed.


----------



## leninGHOLA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/20834636
> 
> 
> I was surprised to see Star Trek 2009 in the five star bass category. Wasn't impressed.



You sure you had your sub turned on? It had bass in spades.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/20834636
> 
> 
> I was surprised to see Star Trek 2009 in the five star bass category. Wasn't impressed.



What kind of subwoofer you got running?


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20835101
> 
> 
> What kind of subwoofer you got running?



,,,and is it running right?


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

I know one of the reasons Star Trek got 5 Stars was due to a lot of < 10 Hz content. But even I, with a sub/room that doesn't do all that much below maybe 18 Hz, was pretty impressed with the LFE. Maybe not as much as Tron, but when it hit, it hit hard.


----------



## tony123

That Star Trek is one of my favorite demos for folks that aren't base heads. It has over the top base, but alot of other things going on too that it doesn't feel like a "base movie"...whatever that means.










Mars Needs Moms- Just finished it. Not alot of base, but what it had sure did dig down and shake the house.


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/20829324
> 
> 
> Just finished Priest 3D. A couple good LFE parts but nothing like Tron or Battle:LA. The climax definitely made the movie worth buying for LFE though.



Hello all I just watched this movie. Dumb as dirt, however the audio was top tier. The LFE in this movie was huge! The musical soundtrack had some of the lowest LFE I have ever experienced in my home theater!







Someone should run A LFE program to see just how low this movie go's.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20835299
> 
> 
> That Star Trek is one of my favorite demos for folks that aren't base heads. It has over the top base, but alot of other things going on too that it doesn't feel like a "base movie"...whatever that means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mars Needs Moms- Just finished it. Not alot of base, but what it had sure did dig down and shake the house.



It's Bass, not Base


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all I just watched this movie. Dumb as dirt, however the audio was top tier. The LFE in this movie was huge! The musical soundtrack had some of the lowest LFE I have ever experienced in my home theater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should run A LFE program to see just how low this movie go's.



That was some of the lowest you have ever experienced?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/20835179
> 
> 
> ,,,and is it running right?



No kidding!










I will just say this.........I got a little "medicated" one night (which I RARELY do so it hit me HARD) and watched Star Trek a while back and it was one of the most "HOLY ****" sound/LFE experiences I have ever had in my HT! Watching this all alone in my HT it seemed as if I was part of the damn film at times







I then watched it with me under my normal condition a few months later or so and.........it was just as good.







This is one of my favorite audio tracks on blu though and the LFE is just fantastic! If this isnt 5 stars, I dont know what is.....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/20829324
> 
> 
> Just finished Priest 3D. A couple good LFE parts but nothing like Tron or Battle:LA.



Agreed. Good LFE, but not even close to hangin with the big boys IMO.


----------



## tony123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline* /forum/post/20835483
> 
> 
> It's Bass, not Base



I've seen it argued to nausea for over a decade here....I'm sticking with what I use.


----------



## milkfat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20835692
> 
> 
> I've seen it argued to nausea for over a decade here....I'm sticking with what I use.



Of all the things argued here that's one I've never come across.


----------



## tony123

You caught me...it was a whole sting operation to cover up my bad spelling.


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/20835495
> 
> 
> That was some of the lowest you have ever experienced?



I said the music Sound Track.


----------



## mrcoop

source code...train explosion = fun lf


----------



## Bluvette

Anyone see Priest? Pretty good stuff in that one. Movie soso.


----------



## McStyvie

Just re-watched Monster Vs Alien again last night. Some nice bass in those egg-shaped bot scenes, especially in the city. Should at least be mentioned on the movies with bass section


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

MvA was about a four and a half star if I remember right. It's been quite a while since I watched that one.


----------



## otk

this is old news but i finally got around to watching Iron Man 2 last night


sick bass. i loved the scene where he was
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) installing in new blue triangle chest chip.
very intense and cool bass effect during that scene


----------



## D.T.MIKE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bluvette* /forum/post/20837983
> 
> 
> Anyone see Priest? Pretty good stuff in that one. Movie soso.



Priest does have some good LFE moments I thought especially if played back at spirited listening levels. And I also thought the movie was off the mark a bit for me, thank goodness for red box saved me a purchase!


----------



## lfe man

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* 
Resident Evil: Afterlife (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :










This makes me more convinced that this deserves 5 stars, at the very least 4. Definitely disagree with its current 3.5 rating.
See again.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=101 


Resident evil 2 was a way better in bass and dynamics.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* 
It remains the only way I can sit through TLAB, and others on the bass list I could name (coughEragoncough).
Eragon is imo way better film than tlab and Spvtw, nice dragon scenes, good sound mix from randy thom and Sienna Guillory was quite joy for eyes.









Quote:

Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* 
MvA was about a four and a half star if I remember right. It's been quite a while since I watched that one.
Was there more bass than that city battle scenes, I only remember scene where that big robot shoots that light to that megagirl was very impressive. 4 star for sure.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

I don't remember... it's been too long.


Watched Black Hawk Down the other day for the first time to see why people are so in love with the Irene scene. Granted, I can't play the sub 10Hz stuff in there, but there's still a decent amount of ~15Hz content there too. And... it didn't really wow me. Just some helicopters taking off. Later scenes in that movie were much more impressive, and I definitely feel the 4.5 star rating for it.


Of course, I got to this one having been already spoiled by later movies. Ten years ago I'd have been really impressed


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE* /forum/post/20844097
> 
> 
> Priest does have some good LFE moments I thought especially if played back at spirited listening levels. And I also thought the movie was off the mark a bit for me, thank goodness for red box saved me a purchase!



Like you, the only way I will watch Priest is to get it on my Blockbuster subscription. Had originally thought I wouldn't watch it at all but Paul Bettany's presence plus what is apparently first class LFE have made me consider reevaluating the situation.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20845773
> 
> 
> I don't remember... it's been too long.
> 
> 
> Watched Black Hawk Down the other day for the first time to see why people are so in love with the Irene scene. Granted, I can't play the sub 10Hz stuff in there, but there's still a decent amount of ~15Hz content there too. And... it didn't really wow me. Just some helicopters taking off. Later scenes in that movie were much more impressive, and I definitely feel the 4.5 star rating for it.
> 
> 
> Of course, I got to this one having been already spoiled by later movies. Ten years ago I'd have been really impressed



Had never seen Black Hawk Down on BD until a couple of weeks ago. I was blown away by what a great film it is. Like you, I thought its LFE was first class, although perhaps not quite up to the standards of more recent films..


----------



## obsi

Troll Hunter...200ft Troll footstomps and growls ;^)


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obsi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Troll Hunter...200ft Troll footstomps and growls ;^)



Is that out yet??? The preview I saw had no bass.


----------



## Bunga99

The Eagle has some pretty good bass in it. I'm not sure how low it goes and the movie itself was OK but thought the LFE was pretty good.


----------



## bori

Priest has some excellent audio and great bass throughout!


----------



## kemiza

Just purchased Cloverfield yesterday. I know i'm late to the party on this one. The bass is crazy. My Klipsch RSW12 & Velodyne HGS18 kicked a**.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/20849113
> 
> 
> Just purchased Cloverfield yesterday. I know i'm late to the party on this one. The bass is crazy. My Klipsch RSW12 & Velodyne HGS18 kicked a**.



Yep,

I agree that Cloverfield is off the chain. But Battle los angeles on blue ray is off the hook with some mega LFE/Bass.


I demo these whenever company is over and they want to hear my system.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,
> 
> I agree that Cloverfield is off the chain. But Battle los angeles on blue ray is off the hook with some mega LFE/Bass.
> 
> 
> I demo these whenever company is over and they want to hear my system.



I must be getting old.


I don't know what the difference between "off the hook" is and "off the chain" is.










Jk. They are both great tracks for low end, aren't they....


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/20846905
> 
> 
> Like you, the only way I will watch Priest is to get it on my Blockbuster subscription. Had originally thought I wouldn't watch it at all but Paul Bettany's presence plus what is apparently first class LFE have made me consider reevaluating the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Had never seen Black Hawk Down on BD until a couple of weeks ago. I was blown away by what a great film it is. Like you, I thought its LFE was first class, although perhaps not quite up to the standards of more recent films..



The first time I saw Black Hawk Down, I literally had to take a break during the film, just so I could breathe normally again.....Ridley Scott did a great job putting you square into the film, but with an exapnded POV.....most of the time, I just thought "these guys are SCREWED"....and the follow-up thought: "what the Hell would I do in this situation?"


JSS


----------



## drewTT

Good bass in Priest. Anyone graph the first vampire attack when they kidnap the girl?


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/20849668
> 
> 
> I must be getting old.
> 
> 
> I don't know what the difference between "off the hook" is and "off the chain" is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jk. They are both great tracks for low end, aren't they....



You are not alone.







I get this from my kids.







Yes those tracks rock !


----------



## tim_1335

Guys, what's the verdict on Fast Five's LFE?


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim_1335* /forum/post/20852079
> 
> 
> Guys, what's the verdict on Fast Five's LFE?



IMO the movie is a blast, the overall sound is very good, but don't expect any amazing LFE.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim_1335* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys, what's the verdict on Fast Five's LFE?



I think they tease you at the beginning with some good stuff during the trial. Then afterward it slows down. Ill finish it today and post how the rest is.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim_1335* /forum/post/20852079
> 
> 
> Guys, what's the verdict on Fast Five's LFE?



Not really sure. I'm sure it will be okay enough. Doesn't come out for another month or two though.


----------



## HeffeMusic

Hey all,

I just pulled out an oldie but still a goodie! I did not see any charts on this. Children of men. This has some crazy LFE happening. Especially towards the end of the movie. Has anybody ran charts on this?


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I think they tease you at the beginning with some good stuff during the trial. Then afterward it slows down. Ill finish it today and post how the rest is.



it was pretty good not a whole lot below 20hz. I could be wrong but I have a window that shakes like crazy with 15hz tones so I can't be sure. A lot of real heavy bass music tho.


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/20681198
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone watched Kill the Irishman?
> 
> I bought that on a whim and was pleasantly surprised. I'd only give it maybe 3.5 stars for bass. The bass is only sporadic which is why I'd not go higher but the bombs and gun shots throughout the movie are nice. It is a good movie to watch cranked up a little more than normal because it is not an action movie with a constant barrage of sound. However when something does happen there is a nice Kaboom! that catches you off guard a few times. There are even some good ominous background rumblies. It is a pretty good movie roughly based on the true story of Irish union boss/ gangster Danny Greene set in Cleveland in the late seventies. It also comes with a nice history presentation of the real story of Danny Greene complete with archival news casts, photos and interviews. Pretty cool stuff.




+1 The explosions are nice and gunshots palpable. I also enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Mpray1983

Trollhunter has awesome LFE. I'm actually shocked at how good this is and how heavy it is. Easily 4+ stars but don't take my word for it just see for yourself. Possibly a 5 but I would rather someone else make that decision.


----------



## sportsfan14

LFE demo on Blu-Ray?

Something with 5-10 of the best scenes from the 5-star list on page 1 of this thread.


Something like that MUST exist, right?


Please PM me if you have something to share but don't want to in this forum.


----------



## tony123

sportsfan, check out scubasteves thread on his demo disc. It has what you want.


----------



## sportsfan14

Took forever to find the link. But this is it
http://brdemo.chocolateboxphoto.com/#/home/ 


Thanks Tony


EDIT: I ordered the blu-ray from Scuba Steve at the website above (his). He confirmed receiving my payment. But the site is down now and I haven't heard from him, but I'm assuming its site maintenance. Especially if you go look at his thread, it looks like the torrent thing really messed things up.


----------



## tony123

That's it. You can order from him, or dowload for free. Downloading is beyond my ability, but many are doing it.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...283375&page=24 


Here's the link to his thread here at the forum.


----------



## Mpray1983

That disk kicks a$$. Even the surround menu has some good bass scenes.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Walmart has Transformers: Dark Of The Moon listed for September 30:


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Walmart has Transformers: Dark Of The Moon listed for September 30:



That just made my day but I don't believe it. I just read the article where you got that from and they don't either.


----------



## obsi

Outlander has some strong bass too, especially the spacecraft and beast scenes.


----------



## tim_1335

Guys, what's the LFE verdict on X-Men First Class and Pirates?


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim_1335* /forum/post/20870229
> 
> 
> Guys, what's the LFE verdict on X-Men First Class and Pirates?



Mostly.. meh. Some good points here and there, nothing great great or outstanding.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly.. meh. Some good points here and there, nothing great great or outstanding.



Nothing outstanding but I watched it this morning and a lot of good stuff with magneto but honestly I would think a submarine falling out of the sky or a jet crashing would at least produce something cool.


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20514814
> 
> 
> Indeed, À l'intérieur(inside) is crazy in lfe effects, but only in french dts or dolby..dubbed track is heavily filtered in low end. *Also [rec]2 is great, lotsa bass in 20hz area and lower to single digits. I think i will put both to five star category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good Call and thanks for the heads up! I just watched [Rec]2 tonight and my ears felt like I was under water during certain moments of this movie.


----------



## mdk2007

If you guys get a chance check out Jason Stathham's Blitz....just crazy low bass throughout..would love some plots...deff worth checking out!


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Watching Limitless before tomorrow since we will probably lose power here from Irene. Hopefully LFE is decent since its an action flick.


----------



## Mpray1983

Quote:

Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da*
Watching Limitless before tomorrow since we will probably lose power here from Irene. Hopefully LFE is decent since its an action flick.
It's not an action flick...some good club scenes tho


----------



## Mpray1983

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mdk2007*
If you guys get a chance check out Jason Stathham's Blitz....just crazy low bass throughout..would love some plots...deff worth checking out!
What are you comparing this to?


----------



## Tooley

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mpray1983*
What are you comparing this to?
I found this movie lacking in the bass department


----------



## Mpray1983

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Tooley*
I found this movie lacking in the bass department
So did I that's why I want to know what he is comparing this to.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:

Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* 
Watching Limitless before tomorrow since we will probably lose power here from Irene. Hopefully LFE is decent since its an action flick.
It's decent. It'll never break any records, but it's not bad at all. Especially the subway scene.


----------



## Mpray1983

10 minutes into Thor and I'm veeeerrryyy impressed.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 10 minutes into Thor and I'm veeeerrryyy impressed.



Overall I thought Thor had tons of bass but rarely delve into the sub 20hz stuff. I wish I new how to take measurements because I'm sure that xmen has lower stuff than Thor but much more LFE in Thor overall.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

My movie of the night was Insidious - not a lot in there, but a couple good scenes. Sounds like a 2.5-3 star movie to me. Not sure I care enough about it to try and get waterfalls.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tooley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I found this movie lacking in the bass department



I found it lacking too!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20875900
> 
> 
> My movie of the night was Insidious - not a lot in there, but a couple good scenes. Sounds like a 2.5-3 star movie to me. Not sure I care enough about it to try and get waterfalls.



I would go 3.5 on this one for bass.


The overall audio was fantastic I thought. One of the better horror mixes to my ears.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Yep - fantastic use of the surrounds in that one.


----------



## Scottfox

Any thoughts/predictions for super 8 ? just saw at the cheap dollar theater, & it was pretty impressive with all the crashes & explosions. When does it come out on DVD/Blu?


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scottfox* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any thoughts/predictions for super 8 ? just saw at the cheap dollar theater, & it was pretty impressive with all the crashes & explosions. When does it come out on DVD/Blu?



The 9/20 according to walmart but I don't know If that is reliable.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scottfox* /forum/post/20877489
> 
> 
> Any thoughts/predictions for super 8 ? just saw at the cheap dollar theater, & it was pretty impressive with all the crashes & explosions. When does it come out on DVD/Blu?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/20877519
> 
> 
> The 9/20 according to walmart but I don't know If that is reliable.



I saw Super 8 in the theater here in OKC but then saw it again in Milwaukee with my son and his family. I enjoyed it both times, thought it sounded great, and am looking forward to seeing the BD. According to _*Blu-Ray Digest*_ , which I have found to be reliable, the BD will be released on October 18.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Super 8 in the theater here in OKC but then saw it again in Milwaukee with my son and his family. I enjoyed it both times, thought it sounded great, and am looking forward to seeing the BD. According to Blu-Ray Digest , which I have found to be reliable, the BD will be released on October 18.



Sounds more believable than this


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/20872926
> 
> 
> Good Call and thanks for the heads up! I just watched [Rec]2 tonight and my ears felt like I was under water during certain moments of this movie.



Ditto that! Major LFE throughout. Of course the movie is in Spanish, but the bass is fantastic and it's a great horror flic also.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/20877728
> 
> 
> I saw Super 8 in the theater here in OKC but then saw it again in Milwaukee with my son and his family. I enjoyed it both times, thought it sounded great, and am looking forward to seeing the BD. According to _*Blu-Ray Digest*_ , which I have found to be reliable, the BD will be released on October 18.



DVD Talk has Super 8 for November 22. In other news Transformers 3 still on track for September 30.
http://forum.dvdtalk.com/dvd-talk/59...-thread-5.html


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20880015
> 
> 
> DVD Talk has Super 8 for November 22. In other news Transformers 3 still on track for September 30.
> http://forum.dvdtalk.com/dvd-talk/59...-thread-5.html



Only time will tell, of course, but because the release date announced for the Super 8 BD at High Def Digest is only about six weeks away, I have a fairly high degree of confidence that it will, indeed, be released that day. At least they have always been right when I relied on them before. I'll continue to track the High Def Digest site and report if anything changes.


----------



## Toe

Watched Super Hybrid last night and this one will give you a LFE fix for sure! This movie is loaded with it.........the opening ~5 minutes alone has a ton of the good stuff. Not sure how deep it goes, but its very thick and potent if I had to describe it. My hair was moving off and on throughout the whole film......Fun!


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/20883993
> 
> 
> Watched Super Hybrid last night and this one will give you a LFE fix for sure! This movie is loaded with it.........the opening ~5 minutes alone has a ton of the good stuff. Not sure how deep it goes, but its very thick and potent if I had to describe it. My hair was moving off and on throughout the whole film......Fun!



This movie, lol.
















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl_DokKlNbk


----------



## tim_1335

Guys, any of you seen Thor already? Earth shattering bass in some scenes.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20884613
> 
> 
> This movie, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl_DokKlNbk



Hey man.....I never said the movie was great...


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/20885331
> 
> 
> Hey man.....I never said the movie was great...



Aah, what the heck... i might try it, needed some craptastic movies a while. Thanks for the heads up.










Just watched first blood dts dvd, no bass at all, but it was pretty good mix otherwise(surrounds) and still frikin great movie. Also watched new daughter fully, there is more deep bass than that cave scene, the dream scene rattled everything in room, also dinner scene did have low level 20hz bass sweeps plus there was other good scenes too(shotgun blasts). Decent movie, didn't like the ending though.


some additions to the list


Avp 2 requiem. 4.5 star(lots of very deep stuff)

Hitman 4 star(mr price scene is awesome)

Armour of god 2 4 star(new mix in fortune star dts dvd is pretty nuts in lfe, bass down to 10 hz, dont bother other versions.)

Devil 3 star(couple very strong bass scenes that will scare you in bass in your pants style







) Good work marc.









Event horizon 4 star(lots of strong 30-40hz bass, opening scene is good example.

Cliffhanger 3,5 star(lotsa strong 30hz? and up bass, sadly it distorts/clips badly in couple heavy explosion scenes in dvd, not sure about blu-ray.)

Downfall(der untergang) DTS 4.5 star(whole movie is like subway station scene from cloverfield. Great movie too.


What you guys think?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Haven't seen any of those but New Daughter










Might have to track down Downfall... been curious about that one.


Watched How to Train Your Dragon again this evening - first time since the other tapped horn went together. I let the two off the leash a little. That was fun


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20886364
> 
> 
> Aah, what the heck... i might try it, needed some craptastic movies a while. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched first blood dts dvd, no bass at all, but it was pretty good mix otherwise(surrounds) and still frikin great movie. Also watched new daughter fully, there is more deep bass than that cave scene, the dream scene rattled everything in room, also dinner scene did have low level 20hz bass sweeps plus there was other good scenes too(shotgun blasts). Decent movie, didn't like the ending though.
> 
> 
> some additions to the list
> 
> 
> Avp 2 requiem. 4.5 star(lots of very deep stuff)
> 
> Hitman 4 star(mr price scene is awesome)
> 
> Armour of god 2 4 star(new mix in fortune star dts dvd is pretty nuts in lfe, bass down to 10 hz, dont bother other versions.)
> 
> Devil 3 star(couple very strong bass scenes that will scare you in bass in your pants style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Good work marc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Event horizon 4 star(lots of strong 30-40hz bass, opening scene is good example.
> 
> Cliffhanger 3,5 star(lotsa strong 30hz? and up bass, sadly it distorts/clips badly in couple heavy explosion scenes in dvd, not sure about blu-ray.)
> 
> Downfall(der untergang) DTS 4.5 star(whole movie is like subway station scene from cloverfield. Great movie too.
> 
> 
> What you guys think?



Does Downfall really have a lot of bass? I saw it ages ago (rental) before I got my ht so I wouldn't know. I thought there was a lot of dialogue in the movie. Either way I loved the film and would consider getting it on blu-ray.


----------



## NewHTbuyer

Question for you guys. It might have already been covered, but I am curious how Saving Private Ryan stacks up in the LFE department. Specifically, chapter 16 when the German tanks roll in. That scene seems to produce pretty impressive bass. It is also a great scene to demo your surround system with bullets whizzing by etc.


----------



## tony123

Although good for its day (I used it as a demo clip), it is pretty average by todays standards. At least on my system.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NewHTbuyer* /forum/post/20896092
> 
> 
> Question for you guys. It might have already been covered, but I am curious how Saving Private Ryan stacks up in the LFE department. Specifically, chapter 16 when the German tanks roll in. That scene seems to produce pretty impressive bass. It is also a great scene to demo your surround system with bullets whizzing by etc.



When it comes to LFE alone, I am sure that by this time Saving Private Ryan has been supplanted by more recent films. Nevertheless, for overall sound design, for which Saving Private Ryan won the Oscar, no BD I own sounds better when played on my system; it remains one of my demonstration discs.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Yep. It falls behind the times with an not-so-awesome level of extension. However, SPR is still to this day a state of the art audiofest of awesomeness!







Extension rarely goes below 30hz but the quality and quantity of bass is still very, very good. This is one of my favorite movies and is still a fantastic demo disc.


----------



## vpn75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20897585
> 
> 
> Yep. It falls behind the times with an not-so-awesome level of extension. However, SPR is still to this day a state of the art audiofest of awesomeness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extension rarely goes below 30hz but the quality and quantity of bass is still very, very good. This is one of my favorite movies and is still a fantastic demo disc.



Curious how "Band of Brothers" compares? Any bass below 20 Hz? I'm thinking primarily of the Bastogne sequence.


----------



## Scott Simonian

I haven't measured BoB, myself but there is a good amount of bass in it. For sure. The tree shelling sequence in those episodes have some of the strongest bass of the series.


----------



## FOH

Any of you had the opportunity to experience *The Pacific*? I found the sound in general outstanding, the film-making was superb, and it's _so nice_ to get several hours of something you enjoy. The character development is as you'd expect,..deeply complex and multi-faceted. LFE,....tremendous _quality_, extension? ...I don't know, I'm hoping one of you could enlighten me.


They spent hundreds of millions of dollars on this bad boy,...it shows. It's slow starting, builds and holds you, and moves you to tears. Powerful stuff. The greatest generation.


Thoughts?


----------



## pinktri

Pacific is my favorite of all LFE BD I've seen to date. The beach scene when Basilone goes back into war is above and beyond anything I've experienced. The blending of high pitched bullets and explosions from HE is amazing. So many different dynamics and this scene is the perfect length. I've tried a ton of scenes from all the recommended lists and the Pacific is better than all IMO.


BTW: I loved BoB and first time thru the Pacific I was a little disappointed but after watching it again and again it gets better and better. Books are great too.


----------



## kemiza

What happen to the bass in Suckerpunch? Did they forget to put it on the bluray? I keep reading reviews online about how great the LFE is. I have a 12 inch and an 18 inch subwoofer. And they are both on and setup correctly.


----------



## tony123

I agree SPR has an outstanding overall soundtrack.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What happen to the bass in Suckerpunch? Did they forget to put it on the bluray? I keep reading reviews online about how great the LFE is. I have a 12 inch and an 18 inch subwoofer. And they are both on and setup correctly.



The giant samurai and the dragon were both pretty cool I thought. There is definitely Better out there and hopefully Zach Snyder will redeem himself with the new superman. I'm pretty sure with chris nolan attached the new superman will be great!


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/20898622
> 
> 
> What happen to the bass in Suckerpunch? Did they forget to put it on the bluray? I keep reading reviews online about how great the LFE is. I have a 12 inch and an 18 inch subwoofer. And they are both on and setup correctly.



It was bass-shy even in the cinema. It's too bad. Really had the visuals that would imply really awesome bass but...


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20898718
> 
> 
> It was bass-shy even in the cinema. It's too bad. Really had the visuals that would imply really awesome bass but...



I saw it at Imax. The bass was killer. But...that was Imax.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw it at Imax. The bass was killer. But...that was Imax.



Most people on this thread have bass that hits much deeper and harder than imax


----------



## maxmercy

Sucker Punch wasn't bad, just wasn't great....it had the potential for amazing low end usage....


JSS


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/20898622
> 
> 
> What happen to the bass in Suckerpunch? Did they forget to put it on the bluray? I keep reading reviews online about how great the LFE is. I have a 12 inch and an 18 inch subwoofer. And they are both on and setup correctly.



Mars needs Moms had better bass than SP.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Mars needs Moms had better bass than SP.



I wouldn't go that far


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/20898622
> 
> 
> What happen to the bass in Suckerpunch?



It got sucker punched out of the mixing booth. It was a big letdown for me.


Watched Eragon with the Rifftrax on again last night - took some time out from the funny stuff to switch to the Dolby Digital track where it seemed like there would be a lot of LFE. Yup, Randy Thom had fun with that one. Can't vote on a star rating though... I need to watch the whole movie to do that, and there's no way that's happening without the Rifftrax. Just too awful a movie. There is a lot of LFE in there though.


Grabbed Two Days from Now... er, The Day After Tomorrow out of the Walmart $8 Blu-Ray bin today. Will be running it through the tapped horns the day after today to see what it's like.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/20898830
> 
> 
> Most people on this thread have bass that hits much deeper and harder than imax



Really...


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Really...



Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/20901052
> 
> 
> Are you being sarcastic?



No. If a system hits harder than Imax I would like to hear it.


----------



## Tooley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No. If a system hits harder than Imax I would like to hear it.



My one showroom sounds alot better then IMAX way deeper 2 Paradigm Sub2 and 2sub12 but don't forget my room is way smaller then an IMAX.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No. If a system hits harder than Imax I would like to hear it.



IMAX theaters only extend to 20hz. My SUbs reach 12hz and their are many other members on this thread that go well into single digits. Granted the room is much smaller. IMAX uses 8 18's and 15,000 watts and we have a member named notnyt that has 8 18's and much more power than any IMAX. The best movie theaters are the premier movie theaters which I have never been to because Philly sucks like the RPX. That gives you much better sound than any IMAX ever could. IMAX is impressive because of the screen but not so much the sound. Don't get me wrong I'm a fan of IMAX and drive 45 minutes to king of Prussia at midnight during big premiers but movies don't get their true test until I bring them home.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/20901281
> 
> 
> IMAX theaters only extend to 20hz. My SUbs reach 12hz and their are many other members on this thread that go well into single digits. Granted the room is much smaller. IMAX uses 8 18's and 15,000 watts and we have a member named notnyt that has 8 18's and much more power than any IMAX. The best movie theaters are the premier movie theaters which I have never been to because Philly sucks like the RPX. That gives you much better sound than any IMAX ever could. IMAX is impressive because of the screen but not so much the sound. Don't get me wrong I'm a fan of IMAX and drive 45 minutes to king of Prussia at midnight during big premiers but movies don't get their true test until I bring them home.



Very good comments. I only question the 20hz extension.


I'd like to see an theater, IMAX or otherwise, that could offer extension into the low 20's. 8 vented 18's,...it ain't happening. Too many cubes, too much distance, no real _applicable_ PVG. Now impact, yes IMAX has adequate impact. However, what I take away from IMAX is a harshness that is tough to get around. I'm not sure if it's born out of HOM, or other high level playback horn issues, but it's there. There exists a fine line between adequate vocal intelligibility, and over harshness. While mixing live, it's a constant struggle and one I'm very attuned to. The critical midband must be clearly delineated. It must possess that perfect edge of presence and intelligibiltiy,...without crossing over into harshness. It's a very critical area due to our overwhelmingly sensitive hearing in those octaves. Presence, without harshness.


But extension to 20? I'd bet it's an octave higher, ~35-40. whatever they're using, those boxes would un-load at 20, in my opinion. I really don't recall seeing/reading a definitive description or equipment list of an IMAX sound system, but I've never heard anything down that low.


Maybe I'm wrong, what do the finest theaters use for LFE,..as I don't know? I do know what I've heard in the half dozen or so IMAX joints I've visited.


Thanks




-------

btw; I believe there are some custom installs of the Thigpen Rotary, with that you'd have good extension, decent impact. Just so, so many cubes in an IMAX. Makes it very tough to be solid to 20hz. I'm not smart enough to know how many real subs it'd take. Mark Seaton, or Nathan Funk could spec the space with "x" amount of their products. I know of no other mfrs. that make a sub I'd buy for true bottom octave extension.


Paul Hales, founder of the truly superb Hales audiophile loudspeakers, has founded what I consider one of the premiere cinema/home cinema loudspeaker manufacturers. Pro Audio Tech seems to address every issue I'm concerned with. They've got a 21" cinema sub that, in multiples, would likely extend deeper than the fine JBL products often found behind the screens.



Thanks


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/20901738
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, what do the finest theaters use for LFE,..as I don't know?I do know what I've heard in the half dozen or so IMAX joints I've visited.



FYI... IMAX doesn't have an LFE channel.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/20901799
> 
> 
> FYI... IMAX doesn't have an LFE channel.



That's one reason I worded it "finest theaters".


As I've said, the topology and equiptment is something I know little about. The user experiance I'm intimately familar with however. I've seen pics, LF cabinets, etc., next to screen channels, in between screen channels, etc. I've got Holman's Surround book, maybe I could learn something in there. With Everest's and Toole's books next to Tom Holman's, it doesn't get picked up much.


FilmMixer, I've appreciated what contributions I've read of your's, in your opinion, what do the finest theaters have wrt extension? What is the best public theater LF in existence that you're aware of? What's out there? Is any facility utilizing a LLT, or an approach to deepen the extension more-so than the typical pro vented box?


Are you Also, could you help me out with my understanding of the articulation/harshness issue I related?


Thanks for any consideration


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20892523
> 
> 
> Does Downfall really have a lot of bass? I saw it ages ago (rental) before I got my ht so I wouldn't know. I thought there was a lot of dialogue in the movie. Either way I loved the film and would consider getting it on blu-ray.



There is plenty, but maybe it's still 4 star movie for the sake of near three hour lenght. I think blu-ray have only lossy dolby digital, but it should be good one.

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...wnfalldts1.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...wnfalldts2.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...wnfalldts3.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...wnfalldts4.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...wnfalldts5.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...wnfalldts6.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...wnfalldts7.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...wnfalldts8.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...wnfalldts9.jpg


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/20901738
> 
> 
> Very good comments. I only question the 20hz extension.
> 
> 
> I'd like to see an theater, IMAX or otherwise, that could offer extension into the low 20's. 8 vented 18's,...it ain't happening. Too many cubes, too much distance, no real _applicable_ PVG. Now impact, yes IMAX has adequate impact. However, what I take away from IMAX is a harshness that is tough to get around. I'm not sure if it's born out of HOM, or other high level playback horn issues, but it's there. There exists a fine line between adequate vocal intelligibility, and over harshness. While mixing live, it's a constant struggle and one I'm very attuned to. The critical midband must be clearly delineated. It must possess that perfect edge of presence and intelligibiltiy,...without crossing over into harshness. It's a very critical area due to our overwhelmingly sensitive hearing in those octaves. Presence, without harshness.
> 
> 
> But extension to 20? I'd bet it's an octave higher, ~35-40. whatever they're using, those boxes would un-load at 20, in my opinion. I really don't recall seeing/reading a definitive description or equipment list of an IMAX sound system, but I've never heard anything down that low.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, what do the finest theaters use for LFE,..as I don't know? I do know what I've heard in the half dozen or so IMAX joints I've visited.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> btw; I believe there are some custom installs of the Thigpen Rotary, with that you'd have good extension, decent impact. Just so, so many cubes in an IMAX. Makes it very tough to be solid to 20hz. I'm not smart enough to know how many real subs it'd take. Mark Seaton, or Nathan Funk could spec the space with "x" amount of their products. I know of no other mfrs. that make a sub I'd buy for true bottom octave extension.
> 
> 
> Paul Hales, founder of the truly superb Hales audiophile loudspeakers, has founded what I consider one of the premiere cinema/home cinema loudspeaker manufacturers. Pro Audio Tech seems to address every issue I'm concerned with. They've got a 21" cinema sub that, in multiples, would likely extend deeper than the fine JBL products often found behind the screens.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



IMO, 'impact' is a function of spl in the 50-80Hz range, the 'kick in the chest'. The 'kick in the gut' that a good snare drum recording has is higher.


I agree, most theaters have real trouble below 30Hz.


IIRC, FilmMixer's stage is flat to low teens, but good luck finding a theater that is....because too much LFE would spill over to other auditoriums...


JSS


----------



## Mpray1983

Quote:

Originally Posted by *FOH*
Very good comments. I only question the 20hz extension.


I'd like to see an theater, IMAX or otherwise, that could offer extension into the low 20's. 8 vented 18's,...it ain't happening. Too many cubes, too much distance, no real applicable PVG. Now impact, yes IMAX has adequate impact. However, what I take away from IMAX is a harshness that is tough to get around. I'm not sure if it's born out of HOM, or other high level playback horn issues, but it's there. There exists a fine line between adequate vocal intelligibility, and over harshness. While mixing live, it's a constant struggle and one I'm very attuned to. The critical midband must be clearly delineated. It must possess that perfect edge of presence and intelligibiltiy,...without crossing over into harshness. It's a very critical area due to our overwhelmingly sensitive hearing in those octaves. Presence, without harshness.


But extension to 20? I'd bet it's an octave higher, ~35-40. whatever they're using, those boxes would un-load at 20, in my opinion. I really don't recall seeing/reading a definitive description or equipment list of an IMAX sound system, but I've never heard anything down that low.


Maybe I'm wrong, what do the finest theaters use for LFE,..as I don't know? I do know what I've heard in the half dozen or so IMAX joints I've visited.


Thanks


-------

btw; I believe there are some custom installs of the Thigpen Rotary, with that you'd have good extension, decent impact. Just so, so many cubes in an IMAX. Makes it very tough to be solid to 20hz. I'm not smart enough to know how many real subs it'd take. Mark Seaton, or Nathan Funk could spec the space with "x" amount of their products. I know of no other mfrs. that make a sub I'd buy for true bottom octave extension.


Paul Hales, founder of the truly superb Hales audiophile loudspeakers, has founded what I consider one of the premiere cinema/home cinema loudspeaker manufacturers. Pro Audio Tech seems to address every issue I'm concerned with. They've got a 21" cinema sub that, in multiples, would likely extend deeper than the fine JBL products often found behind the screens.


Thanks
It's actually not separate boxes...it's one box that a person can stand in.


----------



## Mpray1983

This is the IMAX sub that holds 8 18" JBL

http://www.in70mm.com/newsletter/199...ound/index.htm 


Also states 20hz - 20,000 frequency range


----------



## Bunga99

Is it also true that some IMAXs use transducers?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

The Day After Tomorrow - nothing less than 4 stars. I think I'll vote 4.5.


Since I have the Blu-Ray I can't do any waterfalls, but the tsunami scene was particularly impressive.


----------



## tim_1335

Anyone here thinks that the LFE in POTC:On Stranger Tides is lacking compared with other blockbusters like Xmen and Thor?


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it also true that some IMAXs use transducers?



Yea I have been to one in Massachusetts that uses transducers. My Philly one doesn't and it's located at the 2nd largest mall in the country. There is also a difference between LIEmax and IMAX. A good way to tell is if you have to pan your head to see the entire screen if anywhere in the front half of the theater. If you don't your getting ripped off.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim_1335* /forum/post/20904403
> 
> 
> Anyone here thinks that the LFE in POTC:On Stranger Tides is lacking compared with other blockbusters like Xmen and Thor?



It was lacking in cinemas too, but that is not that big deal...the movie is full of ****e. Thank god it was freebie.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/20903049
> 
> 
> This is the IMAX sub that holds 8 18" JBL
> 
> http://www.in70mm.com/newsletter/199...ound/index.htm
> 
> 
> Also states 20hz - 20,000 frequency range



The 20-20k FR is for the compact disc














playback of the soundtrack. It the response for the electronics not the LF drivers. This particular install illustrates my point quite well (I believe it's quite dated). 3kw, for 8 JBL LF drivers. Those drivers, cabinets, or power amps aren't designed to plunge the depths of contemporary film-making with authority, unless config'd in much greater quantity. They were the premiere JBL LF driver for a very long time, at the time Those JBL's have a 9mm excursion, and 300watt(600w program power) rating. As good as those drivers are/were, 8 of them can't move enough air in an IMAX sized facility to have any appreciable impact in the bottom octaves. Hell, many studios employed two per side in a _control room_.


My point was merely by what I've heard myself, I'd guess IMAX LF extension was in the area of most large scale PA's-and it just doesn't get down that low.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20902810
> 
> 
> IMO, 'impact' is a function of spl in the 50-80Hz range, the 'kick in the chest'. The 'kick in the gut' that a good snare drum recording has is higher.
> 
> 
> I agree, most theaters have real trouble below 30Hz.
> 
> 
> IIRC, FilmMixer's stage is flat to low teens, but good luck finding a theater that is....because too much LFE would spill over to other auditoriums...
> 
> 
> JSS



My apologies. My using _impact_ merely intended to convey the overall dynamic effectiveness (similar to visual impact), not some subjective descriptor for cavity resonance, i.e., slam, kick, punch. However, I do know them well













> Quote:
> because too much LFE would spill over to other auditoriums...



You're absolutely right, good point,...but some of the IMAX facilities I've visited a isolated, single auditorium joints.



Thanks


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The 20-20k FR is for the compact disc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playback of the soundtrack. It the response for the electronics not the LF drivers. This particular install illustrates my point quite well (I believe it's quite dated). 3kw, for 8 JBL LF drivers. Those drivers, cabinets, or power amps aren't designed to plunge the depths of contemporary film-making with authority, unless config'd in much greater quantity. They were the premiere JBL LF driver for a very long time, at the time Those JBL's have a 9mm excursion, and 300watt(600w program power) rating. As good as those drivers are/were, 8 of them can't move enough air in an IMAX sized facility to have any appreciable impact in the bottom octaves. Hell, many studios employed two per side in a control room.
> 
> 
> My point was merely by what I've heard myself, I'd guess IMAX LF extension was in the area of most large scale PA's-and it just doesn't get down that low.



Your probably right but the size and how built the enclosure is plays a large part so 3000 watts may be enough to power them in an enclosure that size. It may not hit 20hz and I have nothing to back up my statement besides the article. It would be cool If someone could actually measure the frequency response in an IMAX. From what I hear the premier movie theaters play louder and lower anyways.


They are if you guys want to check them out and see of they are in your area. I would love to hear your review on one of these.


Regal RPX 100,000 watt

Amc ETX theater

Cinemark XD


What is a PA...a normal movie theater?

If so IMAX blows away any normal movie theater where you actually get a tactile sensation when the bass goes off.


----------



## kemiza

Wow! Did I open a can of worms or what? We are slightly off topic gentlemen. Can't wait to fire up The Phantom Menace on bluray this month.


----------



## bori

Watching Super Hybrid. Crappy movie but has some room rattling bass! =-O


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/20907688
> 
> 
> What is a PA...a normal movie theater?



PA=public address, in the most strict sense. What I intended was sound reinforcement type cabinets. When one refers to a sound system in the US, a system for sound reinforcement,.. be it a fixed install, or a portable touring system, it's often called a PA. It's somewhat of a holdover from days past, hence Public Address.


i.e., "My wife and I caught U2 last night, man the PA was phenomenal", .. and with _*336 cabinets*_, and a daily operating expense of $750,000, the multi year tour didn't break even 'til about halfway


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/20907548
> 
> 
> You're absolutely right, good point,...but some of the IMAX facilities I've visited a isolated, single auditorium joints.



Then they have no excuse!!


JSS


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Re-watched Silent Hill on DVD last night. Voting 3.5 stars on this one. Had a couple moments, but nothing that really stands out in my mind. Saw comparisons to the Haunting in the old thread... it's not even close.


I want to try and get waterfalls for Eragon as soon as I find the time... see if I can match them up with the timestamps listed in the index. Fortunately, using the Behringer I should be able to do that without watching or listening to the movie. Might save my sanity that way.


----------



## Buckeyefan

Two of my favorite Blu rays for bass and over SQ are Slumdog Millionaire and This is It - Michael Jackson. Didn't see them on the first page. I've got a second gen PB12 Plus/2 that just shines with those two movies. Cloverfield is also an amazing flick for bass. Sub 20Hz rumble is great, but so is the punch, and many of the movies rated 5 are missing that punch.


----------



## Hksvr4

Sucker Punch had some scenes, which I though were not on par with others in the movie. Gattling gun on the first fighting scene is missing the "punch bass" IMO.


Anyway, I picked-up X-Men First Class today. Lets see how it sounds.


----------



## D.T.MIKE

X-Men First Class... Wow just watched it it has a perfect blend of low, mid, and upper bass! The movie is not overcooked but done with what I thought was a well rounded mix, it will be talked about and graphed for a while.


----------



## Liquid$team

Someone was selling a compilation bluray of a bunch of great sound and Lfe scenes. Does anyone know who that was?


----------



## Ray77085

Liquid$team


Is this what you are talking about ?

http://brdemo.chocolateboxphoto.com/#/home/


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Quote:

Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE* 
X-Men First Class... Wow just watched it it has a perfect blend of low, mid, and upper bass! The movie is not overcooked but done with what I thought was a well rounded mix, it will be talked about and graphed for a while.








Yea saw it today and it sounded and felt very good to me. Every scene with Magneto has bass that feels so good. Months ago when I saw it at the theaters I said I could barely feel the bass, now I know it was the theater's fault.


----------



## Hksvr4

First Class, quality bass and picture all around. Enjoyed it alot.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

X-Men: First Class (Blu-ray menu, Dolby Digital) :










I hope to have the complete chart soon, maybe by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

X-Men: First Class (Blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1):


Young Erik explodes with anger, this lasts about a minute:


----------



## gwsat

I, too, was blown away by the X-Men: First Class BD's LFE. Wow! I could feel it through my seat and in my chest. On top of that it's an excellent film. I may add this one to my rather selective collection of BDs when and if the price comes down.


----------



## D.T.MIKE

Looks like the dry spell is over with the arrival of X-Men First Class and Thor releasing this upcoming Tuesday. Both reviews are up on HI-Def Digest BTW.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like the dry spell is over with the arrival of X-Men First Class and Thor releasing this upcoming Tuesday. Both reviews are up on HI-Def Digest BTW.



Thank god about the dryspell... I bet priest did way better on home copies sold than expected...


----------



## Test123455

Can anyone explain what waterfalls are in relation to bass?


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/20935042
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain what waterfalls are in relation to bass?



It's a graph that makes it easier to see how often, how hard, and what frequencies of bass a certain scene is. Each waterfall shows about a minute of the scene.


By using the color guide from the image you can tell how hard the bass is. Red marks means very loud bass, black marks means no bass. The longer a mark is the longer the duration of the bass signal. The more red marks there are under 100hz the more activity your subwoofer will see. Anything above 100hz the other speakers will mostly handle depending on your crossover settings.


----------



## lfe man

X-Men first class was awesome in bass, quite tornado they released in my room in scene where they opened that blackbird bombbay door. Bass movie of the week for sure and at least 4,5 stars.


----------



## Dr_jitsu

X-Men First Class was one of those very rare movies that has mind blowing bass and overall audio yet is also phenomenal in terms of story, character development and script.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It's a graph that makes it easier to see how often, how hard, and what frequencies of bass a certain scene is. Each waterfall shows about a minute of the scene.
> 
> 
> By using the color guide from the image you can tell how hard the bass is. Red marks means very loud bass, black marks means no bass. The longer a mark is the longer the duration of the bass signal. The more red marks there are under 100hz the more activity your subwoofer will see. Anything above 100hz the other speakers will mostly handle depending on your crossover settings.



Can you explain how to take the measurements or provide a link that can explain it? Do you use a microphone or just wire directly?


----------



## Test123455




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20935718
> 
> 
> It's a graph that makes it easier to see how often, how hard, and what frequencies of bass a certain scene is. Each waterfall shows about a minute of the scene.
> 
> 
> By using the color guide from the image you can tell how hard the bass is. Red marks means very loud bass, black marks means no bass. The longer a mark is the longer the duration of the bass signal. The more red marks there are under 100hz the more activity your subwoofer will see. Anything above 100hz the other speakers will mostly handle depending on your crossover settings.



Interesting, thanks for the explanation! Finally makes sense lol.


----------



## notnyt

Thor was a terrible movie, but had some serious LFE. Xmen was a better movie, but didn't have as much LFE.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

X-Men: First Class (Blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :










My vote: 5 stars


----------



## pinktri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt* /forum/post/20937275
> 
> 
> Thor was a terrible movie, but had some serious LFE. Xmen was a better movie, but didn't have as much LFE.



I see it the other way:

Xmen was a terrible movie, but had some serious LFE. Thor was a better movie, but didn't have as much LFE.


----------



## BiGBADDABOOM

That last graph shows low single digit peakage around -10dB, yes? Anyone know where this occurs?


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20938311
> 
> 
> X-Men: First Class (Blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :
> 
> [Image elided.]
> 
> 
> My vote: 5 stars



Thanks for the graph. It confirmed visually the great LFE I thought I was hearing on the X-Men: First Class BD. Also, as noted in an earlier post, I thought X-Men was a fine film.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinktri* /forum/post/20938450
> 
> 
> I see it the other way:
> 
> Xmen was a terrible movie, but had some serious LFE. Thor was a better movie, but didn't have as much LFE.




Most people liked the X-Men movie better, and many say it's right up there with X-Men 2 as the best X-Men movie.


Thor wasn't bad, I just felt it could have been done better. I wanted more battles.


As for LFE well Thor already shipped for me, I should have it within a few days


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BiGBADDABOOM* /forum/post/20938750
> 
> 
> That last graph shows low single digit peakage around -10dB, yes? Anyone know where this occurs?



Yea looks like 2 or 3hz, I'll try to find it.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20940610
> 
> 
> Yea looks like 2 or 3hz, I'll try to find it.



Don't bother, it's in the end scene where that coin drops.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20940653
> 
> 
> Don't bother, it's in the end scene where that coin drops.



You're right:


----------



## DLS_222

Wow I wish my subs could reach that low.. I enjoyed this movie as well both the story and the audio. Does anyone know what the freq range is on the part where Eric grabs his helmet for the first time. A lot of scenes shook the couch but hat scene really shook the place, my wife came downstairs to see what was going on. It might not have hit that low but it was pretty strong..


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLS_222* /forum/post/20941232
> 
> 
> Wow I wish my subs could reach that low.. I enjoyed this movie as well both the story and the audio. Does anyone know what the freq range is on the part where Eric grabs his helmet for the first time. A lot of scenes shook the couch but hat scene really shook the place, my wife came downstairs to see what was going on. It might not have hit that low but it was pretty strong..



From the moment he says "you are my creator" to the point where he puts on his helmet the dominant frequency range is 20-45hz, peak is about -13db at 33hz, using the volume settings I used for my charts. Let me know if I got the wrong part of the scene.


----------



## DLS_222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20941484
> 
> 
> From the moment he says "you are my creator" to the point where he puts on his helmet the dominant frequency range is 20-45hz, peak is about -13db at 33hz, using the volume settings I used for my charts. Let me know if I got the wrong part of the scene.



Yah that's the part thanks. I felt a lot of bass throughout the movie from my seating position but my wife came down right after he grabbed the helmet. I guess the 30Hz range is where the rest of the house is most affected. What would you say is the strongest scene below 20Hz that you recorded?


Thor should have some good stuff too. I don't think I would buy it though.


----------



## kemiza

Does anyone think the prequels from Star Wars will get a 5 star bass rating?


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone think the prequels from Star Wars will get a 5 star bass rating?



No I watched a few while much improved not 5 star


----------



## bossobass

FYI,

THOR... F.A.T.


(Filtered At Twenty)


Nothing below 20 Hz.


Bosso


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20945872
> 
> 
> FYI,
> 
> THOR... F.A.T.
> 
> 
> (Filtered At Twenty)
> 
> 
> Nothing below 20 Hz.
> 
> 
> Bosso



Ewww. : /


As if I had any interest at seeing this at all, this completely squashes that.


Awesome acronym, B.


----------



## tony123

I just finished Thor. On my personal scale, I have to give it a 5 star! Even though it does not dig below 20hz, it is a VERY potent as an overall soundtrack. The use of LFE was often and hard hitting.


I honestly have grown to dislike the "dronning" of continuous bass such as War of the Worlds pod scene. Thor had lots of quick attack and quick decay scenes.


Certainly was one of the top 10 LFE experiences in my room.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

I'm still excited to watch Thor. Unstoppable also had nothing under 20Hz, and I'm still at 4.5 stars on that one. It made up for lack of extension with sheer quantity.


----------



## Toe

I will judge Thor with my ears, not my eyes. Looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## Shan87

Waiting for my ultra 5400 to watch thor.... that going from a bic f12 hope its worth it.


----------



## BiGBADDABOOM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/20945347
> 
> 
> Does anyone think the prequels from Star Wars will get a 5 star bass rating?



Attack of the Clones has always been 4.5-star, it's not likely anything's changed (for the better).


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20946397
> 
> 
> I just finished Thor. On my personal scale, I have to give it a 5 star! Even though it does not dig below 20hz, it is a VERY potent as an overall soundtrack. The use of LFE was often and hard hitting.
> 
> 
> I honestly have grown to dislike the "dronning" of continuous bass such as War of the Worlds pod scene. Thor had lots of quick attack and quick decay scenes.
> 
> 
> Certainly was one of the top 10 LFE experiences in my room.



Hard hitting is an understatement. The bass in Thor frightened me, had to tone it down a bit.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hard hitting is an understatement. The bass in Thor frightened me, had to tone it down a bit.



I watched Thor today and the bass was good.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Revisited the Golden Compass today. 4.5 stars at least. Will try and get waterfalls for this one too when I can get around to it. Still have to do Eragon and maybe some from Takers, as well.


Also revisited Watchmen... I'd say 4 stars on that one.


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20938311
> 
> 
> X-Men: First Class (Blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vote: 5 stars



Sorry. How do i read this chart? Im used to the regular waterfalls.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano* /forum/post/20951699
> 
> 
> Sorry. How do i read this chart? Im used to the regular waterfalls.



The green graph are the peaks, the red graph is the average bass level throughout the entire movie. The frequency ruler is at the bottom, and the db levels are at the right.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20945872
> 
> 
> FYI,
> 
> THOR... F.A.T.
> 
> 
> (Filtered At Twenty)
> 
> 
> Nothing below 20 Hz.
> 
> 
> Bosso



It was still very good, just good examble that ulf bass are not always mandatory, though ulf bass was quite fun in x-men first class.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lfe man* 
It was still very good, just good examble that ulf bass are not always mandatory, though ulf bass was quite fun in x-men first class.
Doesn't seem to be completely filtered at 20hz, I'm getting some stuff below 20. Bass average chart coming in a few hours.


----------



## mojomike

Whether or not Thor had sub-20hz content, I though the soundtrack was great. I also though the movie was more fun to watch than x-men.


----------



## bossobass

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* 
Doesn't seem to be completely filtered at 20hz, I'm getting some stuff below 20. Bass average chart coming in a few hours.
Filters aren't brick walls. There is some attenuated


----------



## Mpray1983

The god of thunder comment made me laugh...hopefully jj Abrams will get it right which I'm sure he will.


----------



## LetoAtreides82

Thor (Blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1) :










Not much stuff under 20hz but check out how much 35hz stuff there is, -31db average, only time i've seen an average around 30hz that high was with Tron Legacy.


Bossobass is right that'd it be better if it had more stuff under 20hz, but still there's tons of bass in the movie. I'd be okay with either a 4.5 or a 5 with this one.


----------



## mtbdudex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20946397
> 
> 
> I just finished Thor. On my personal scale, I have to give it a 5 star! Even though it does not dig below 20hz, it is a VERY potent as an overall soundtrack. The use of LFE was often and hard hitting.
> 
> 
> I honestly have grown to dislike the "dronning" of continuous bass such as War of the Worlds pod scene. Thor had lots of quick attack and quick decay scenes.
> 
> 
> Certainly was one of the top 10 LFE experiences in my room.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20950971
> 
> 
> Hard hitting is an understatement. The bass in Thor frightened me, had to tone it down a bit.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori* /forum/post/20951536
> 
> 
> I watched Thor today and the bass was good.



You guys have me hoping!


Watching Thor tomorrow with with Luke (7) and Owen (5 1/2 ), + 2 sets of their friends/dads, a guys/dads movie night!


Looking to the "God of Thunder" living up to that...any time stamps that are worth repeating after the movie for LFE?


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtbdudex* /forum/post/20954377
> 
> 
> You guys have me hoping!
> 
> 
> Watching Thor tomorrow with with Luke (7) and Owen (5 1/2 ), + 2 sets of their friends/dads, a guys/dads movie night!
> 
> 
> Looking to the "God of Thunder" living up to that...any time stamps that are worth repeating after the movie for LFE?



The -4db 35hz scene. I'll try to figure out which scene it is.


----------



## tony123

I had a pair of 6 year olds with me. Sounds like you're going to have a blast!







Literally!


----------



## mtbdudex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20954455
> 
> 
> The -4db 35hz scene. I'll try to figure out which scene it is.



Thx! and I'll pay attention to cool scenes as well.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20954470
> 
> 
> I had a pair of 6 year olds with me. Sounds like you're going to have a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally!



Being PG-13, were there any moments in the movie the 6 year olds had issues with? My wife/daughter will be out of the home for their girls night out, so this may be played at full 0db on my A/V.

Heck - I might even "cheat" a little and run my IB sub a little "hot" to see how many db's some of the LFE passages give....sitting in the HT with a RS spl with kids/popcorn, does it get any better than that??


----------



## tony123

Can't think of a single thing to worry about with the youngsters. I'm pretty sensative to it too.


We watched at -12db with the subs level, and the kids would jump up in my lap every time it hit. I think they would have complained if I had it any higher. I think the disc is hot to begin with. I have a pretty good peak right at 35hz....maybe it just kept hitting right at that sweet spot.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

*The Golden Compass - DVD, Dolby Digital EX*


Once again, bass redirection @ 80Hz enabled. Captured via Hypercube through the UCA222.


Yeah, four and a half for this one. Was interested to see the scene with the daemon splitting machine showing up with such high


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20954455
> 
> 
> The -4db 35hz scene. I'll try to figure out which scene it is.



Found it, it's the scene where he's
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) hammering the bridge
. Timestamp is around 1h:39m.


----------



## mrcoop

super hybrid---has super bass but is a super bad mnovie.


lotssss of bass tho!


----------



## maxmercy

Thor: good overall sound; but could have used some sub-20Hz effects. Great use of transients vs just 'rumble'.


X-Men: Good use of sub-20Hz content, but would 'drone' at times, being highly repetitive. It must have been a pain in the ass for Michael Fassbender to just be filmed holding his hands out with game face on for half the movie shoot....the magneto effects, while impressive, seemed to be highly repetitive.


I think you can't lose with either one, but most home systems will enjoy Thor more. There aren't too many that can dig to the teens, Hz-wise, and hardly any that can do what Bosso's setup does....


Thanks for the graphs, Leto!


JSS


----------



## SbWillie

How can you tell how strong the bass is between -20 and 0,L?


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20960144
> 
> 
> Thor: good overall sound; but could have used some sub-20Hz effects. Great use of transients vs just 'rumble'.
> 
> 
> X-Men: Good use of sub-20Hz content, but would 'drone' at times, being highly repetitive. It must have been a pain in the ass for Michael Fassbender to just be filmed holding his hands out with game face on for half the movie shoot....the magneto effects, while impressive, seemed to be highly repetitive.
> 
> 
> I think you can't lose with either one, but most home systems will enjoy Thor more. There aren't too many that can dig to the teens, Hz-wise, and hardly any that can do what Bosso's setup does....
> 
> 
> Thanks for the graphs, Leto!
> 
> 
> JSS



Hey Doc,


I haven't seen X-Men yet, so I can't comment on the basic diff, but I have to say that Thor having all that content from 30-50 Hz sounds more like some DJ wailing techno music than Thor's hammer causing a shock wave that ripples the ground for as far as the eye can see.


Thanks for the comments and hope you are yours are well...


Bosso


----------



## bossobass

HULK vs THOR

 


Weekend fun.







Have a great one folks, and thanks for the graphs.


Bosso


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Tried out Hanna this evening... four stars is my immediate impression of this one. Not too many scenes requiring LFE, but the scenes that did really brought it. Maybe lacking a bit in extension - will have to try for some waterfalls and see.


I actually found myself dialing back the LFE a little. Was sick with food poisoning yesterday, and parts of this movie made me feel a bit queasy again.


----------



## Snowmanick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20961268
> 
> 
> Tried out Hanna this evening... four stars is my immediate impression of this one. Not too many scenes requiring LFE, but the scenes that did really brought it. Maybe lacking a bit in extension - will have to try for some waterfalls and see.



Just watched this tonight. I was rather pleasantly surprised as the LFE, and the soundtrack in general, was dynamic and appropriate for the onscreen events and kept you drawn in. I'd agree with 4 stars as it was not a bass fest, but what was there was pretty darn good. The movie was entertaining as well.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snowmanick* /forum/post/20961287
> 
> 
> Just watched this tonight. I was rather pleasantly surprised as the LFE, and the soundtrack in general, was dynamic and appropriate for the onscreen events and kept you drawn in. I'd agree with 4 stars as it was not a bass fest, but what was there was pretty darn good. The movie was entertaining as well.



Loved Hanna too. I'd agree with 4.


btw anyone here get the Star Wars Complete Saga set on blu-ray yesterday? Watched episode 4 yesterday, looked and sounded pretty good to me.


----------



## Tooley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Loved Hanna too. I'd agree with 4.
> 
> 
> btw anyone here get the Star Wars Complete Saga set on blu-ray yesterday? Watched episode 4 yesterday, looked and sounded pretty good to me.



Also agree 4 star for Hanna

I picked up the Star Wars saga yesterday hope to watch some time next week.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

*Hanna - DVD, Dolby Digital*


The UCA222 was handy, so I did a few waterfalls just to see what I was hearing in this one. Had Hypercube running overnight to extract the LFE.


Will add some more to this later. Didn't have any notes on where the good scenes were, so I have to go find them again. No time for that this morning.


IMDB says Christopher Scarabosio was the re-recording mixer. Makes sense - he did Despicable Me as well.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20960305
> 
> 
> Hey Doc,
> 
> 
> I haven't seen X-Men yet, so I can't comment on the basic diff, but I have to say that Thor having all that content from 30-50 Hz sounds more like some DJ wailing techno music than Thor's hammer causing a shock wave that ripples the ground for as far as the eye can see.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments and hope you are yours are well...
> 
> 
> Bosso



Yes, the hammer Mjolnir causing the shockwave on Jotunheim should have been Hulk sonic cannon good, like Dolby Bit Harvest good.


I hope that the Star Wars on BluRay has been remastered. I remember Episode III having much less LFE compared to Episode II, but a better story (maybe they thought the spectacular audio effects would make up for the horrible storyline in Episode II?). In the 2004 release, Episodes IV-VI got some extra oomph....


One movie I think we all have to rethink is Tron:Legacy. The clipping that occurs in that film becomes incredibly obvious at anywhere above -15dBRef. I have actually found out that the Dolby 2.0 track has no clipping, and though it does not have the LFE and surround content of the Dolby TrueHD track, it is much cleaner. Considering the visuals in that film, it was a complete drop of the ball that they allowed this to happen. It was said that the film was re-mixed for the BD release, and that this is where the problem happened.....


When I first saw the movie at -10dbRef, I thought my speakers were distorting horribly. But my speakers do not have greater than 5% THD throughout their range when played back at -10dBRef....I was very 'glad' to see the graphs that showed the clipping in the audio exonerating my speakers, but it sucks that the soundtrack does this.....I now cannot watch this movie and enjoy it as much.....ignorance must be bliss, as so many reviewers have found this soundtrack to be 'awesome'. I wish they would describe what equipment they were listening with...


And, all hope is not lost.....TF3 in only 13 days....I have high hopes for this one, but I am not expecting Battle:LA ULF, though, after seeing it in the cinema. Battle:LA is my fave so far for this year.....well constructed and executed soundtrack. Some cheese moments in the film I could do without, but great action....



JSS


----------



## mrcoop

first 2 discs of pacific so far...disc 1 had some amazing bass....excellent quality.


----------



## squeeks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20961688
> 
> 
> Loved Hanna too. I'd agree with 4.
> 
> 
> btw anyone here get the Star Wars Complete Saga set on blu-ray yesterday? Watched episode 4 yesterday, looked and sounded pretty good to me.



I watched Episode 1 last night. The Pod race scene has so much bass that it shook the zoom tighter on my projector, had to get up and zoom it back out afterwards.


Definitly an LFE Heavy movie.


The overall sound quality was fantastic.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squeeks* /forum/post/20962407
> 
> 
> I watched Episode 1 last night. The Pod race scene has so much bass that it shook the zoom tighter on my projector, had to get up and zoom it back out afterwards.
> 
> 
> Definitly an LFE Heavy movie.
> 
> 
> The overall sound quality was fantastic.



Haven't seen episode 1 yet but I did hear at the bluray.com Star Wars thread that the pod race scene is demoable stuff. I'm watching them in the order of 456123 so I should get to ep 1 around Monday.


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20962167
> 
> 
> Yes, the hammer Mjolnir causing the shockwave on Jotunheim should have been Hulk sonic cannon good, like Dolby Bit Harvest good.
> 
> 
> I hope that the Star Wars on BluRay has been remastered. I remember Episode III having much less LFE compared to Episode II, but a better story (maybe they thought the spectacular audio effects would make up for the horrible storyline in Episode II?). In the 2004 release, Episodes IV-VI got some extra oomph....
> 
> 
> One movie I think we all have to rethink is Tron:Legacy. The clipping that occurs in that film becomes incredibly obvious at anywhere above -15dBRef. I have actually found out that the Dolby 2.0 track has no clipping, and though it does not have the LFE and surround content of the Dolby TrueHD track, it is much cleaner. Considering the visuals in that film, it was a complete drop of the ball that they allowed this to happen. It was said that the film was re-mixed for the BD release, and that this is where the problem happened.....
> 
> 
> When I first saw the movie at -10dbRef, I thought my speakers were distorting horribly. But my speakers do not have greater than 5% THD throughout their range when played back at -10dBRef....I was very 'glad' to see the graphs that showed the clipping in the audio exonerating my speakers, but it sucks that the soundtrack does this.....I now cannot watch this movie and enjoy it as much.....ignorance must be bliss, as so many reviewers have found this soundtrack to be 'awesome'. I wish they would describe what equipment they were listening with...
> 
> 
> And, all hope is not lost.....TF3 in only 13 days....I have high hopes for this one, but I am not expecting Battle:LA ULF, though, after seeing it in the cinema. Battle:LA is my fave so far for this year.....well constructed and executed soundtrack. Some cheese moments in the film I could do without, but great action....
> 
> 
> 
> JSS



Have you experimented yet to see how loud your speakers can go in Tron Legacy without clipping? If so, what db setting was it?


----------



## maxmercy

The clipping is in the soundtrack. The tops of the waveforms are 'clipped' off, like so:











No matter what volume level you play at, it will be clipped. But the distortions are definitively audible at -15, and if I listen for it, at -20. There are some horrible instances. The worst part is that the main culprits are the front 3 channels. The LFE is not clipped often. This makes the soundtrack clicky and poppy at times. The saving grace is that Daft Punk uses lots of square and sawtooth waves in their music, so it is not as noticeable. I notice it most on sequences where 'smooth' 'instruments' are being used....


Worst part: When sam first hits the grid hit by the laser:











Noter how there is less info in the LFE channel (4th trace down). But LFE channel is subject to a 10dB boost, so it may be moot. All of the room-shaking in this scene seems to be from the clipped and summed and redirected L/R channels. Again, artistic flair? Or poor workmanship?


The surrounds are not immune either:











Thanks to Scott for finding this. I thought it was my speakers, but they never complain at -10dBRef. Only when microphones clip do I sense something wrong. Clear example are some moments in TF2 where Sam is screaming. I thought 'great, I have ablown driver', only for everything to test out great., and the distortion to be easily audible at lower volumes. Another example of distorted/cipped encoded waveforms is the THX Amazing Life trailer available at demo-world. The first few notes are distorted....but not on ScubaSteve's disc....


JSS


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20962712
> 
> 
> The clipping is in the soundtrack. The tops of the waveforms are 'clipped' off, like so:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what volume level you play at, it will be clipped. But the distortions are definitively audible at -15, and if I listen for it, at -20. There are some horrible instances. The worst part is that the main culprits are the front 3 channels. The LFE is not clipped often. This makes the soundtrack clicky and poppy at times. The saving grace is that Daft Punk uses lots of square and sawtooth waves in their music, so it is not as noticeable. I notice it most on sequences where 'smooth' 'instruments' are being used....
> 
> 
> Worst part: When sam first hits the grid hit by the laser:
> 
> 
> 
> Noter how there is less info in the LFE channel (4th trace down). But LFE channel is subject to a 10dB boost, so it may be moot. All of the room-shaking in this scene seems to be from the clipped and summed and redirected L/R channels. Again, artistic flair? Or poor workmanship?
> 
> 
> The surrounds are not immune either:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Scott for finding this. I thought it was my speakers, but they never complain at -10dBRef. Only when microphones clip do I sense something wrong. Clear example are some moments in TF2 where Sam is screaming. I thought 'great, I have ablown driver', only for everything to test out great., and the distortion to be easily audible at lower volumes. Another example of distorted/cipped encoded waveforms is the THX Amazing Life trailer available at demo-world. The first few notes are distorted....but not on ScubaSteve's disc....
> 
> 
> JSS



What software did you use to get those wave readouts? I'd like to check if my copy of TL has the same issue.


----------



## Mpray1983

Are you talking about the hissing that starts when the music starts playing like at the very beginning of the light cycle battle when sam is running In slow motion before he jumps onto his light cycle?


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82* /forum/post/20963254
> 
> 
> What software did you use to get those wave readouts? I'd like to check if my copy of TL has the same issue.



I didn't gen the graphs, Stereodude did on this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post20772319 


But the graphs agree with what was bugging me when listening to this movie. If you can generate graphs like this, it would be great to see if you note the clipped waveforms as well...


Here's how Stereodude did it:

The Audio track was extracted from the disc with eac3to and decoded to a .W64 and displayed with an audio editor.


Another way would be to just use Audacity and record individual channels with the line outs on a receiver....scenes where clipping is evident to me are intro to the light cycle sequence (fireworks and Clu2's ship lands), the showdown at the portal (where Kevin Flynn 'kills' Clu2), and the beginning of the disc war sequence. I like the effect in the laser digitizing sequence, and since it is of such LF clipping, may not be as easy to pick up with our ears. The more HF waveforms that are clipped are easier to pick up on, as long as your speakers are still within their linear range. If you're speakers are already being strained, it will likely sound no worse.


Again, this could all be intentional, but some of the clipping doesn't sound too good. In other areas, it could simply be called artistic preference, given the amount of reverb and other effects on people's voices and such. I wouldn't be surprised if the Recognizer flybys are purposely clipped to give the 'right' sound they wanted, that of a microphone clipping when a very loud sound source (like a jet engine) goes by...


JSS


BTW - In X 1st Class, the jet flyby is waaaay overdone. Jets flying over a parade shouldn't seem as if a 12.0 Richter Earthquake is going on...


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/20963287
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the hissing that starts when the music starts playing like at the very beginning of the light cycle battle when sam is running In slow motion before he jumps onto his light cycle?



That's annoying, but not exactly what I am talking about. Clipping will sound sort of like speakers distorting badly, with clicks/pops/rubs superimposed on the track.... Use Audacity and create some clipped vs non-clipped waveforms and play them back.....or turn up a gain until clipping lights turn on on some of your equipment, but play it back at a lower volume. Clipping can be instantly recognizable depending on the frequency range. It simply doesn't sound right.


My ultimate test for clipping is when I feel like I must reach for the volume control *NOW* to turn it down before damage results......even though I know I am running all my speakers within their linear range......the instinctual "bad things are happening, right now" switch goes off in my head.....


I use 95dB 1W/1m sensitive speakers for LCR, and they rarely see more than 15W when at 10dB below reference. I use 92dB 1W/1m sensitive surrounds, and they see around 45W maximum at -10dBRef, all within the Xmax of the drivers, and they all have less than 5% total harmonic distortion at -10dBRef with a -3dBRef signal throughout their range. My subs are 105dB sensitive 1W/1m when corner loaded, and they rarely see more than 50W each, and each can see arond 200W below 20Hz, but no more, all with less than 5% THD all the way down to 10Hz. My response falls quickly below 15Hz, and like a rock below 10Hz because I highpass to avoid any extra distortion. When I hear distortion, I can rest assured that it is in the soundtrack, and not because of my speakers as long as I don't play above -10dBRef. I can play to -7dBRef safely without clipping my amplifiers, but the speakers start to distort, and it is fatiguing, so my limit is -10dBRef.


JSS


----------



## LetoAtreides82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20963344
> 
> 
> I didn't gen the graphs, Stereodude did on this thread:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post20772319
> 
> 
> But the graphs agree with what was bugging me when listening to this movie. If you can generate graphs like this, it would be great to see if you note the clipped waveforms as well...
> 
> 
> Here's how Stereodude did it:
> 
> The Audio track was extracted from the disc with eac3to and decoded to a .W64 and displayed with an audio editor.
> 
> 
> Another way would be to just use Audacity and record individual channels with the line outs on a receiver....scenes where clipping is evident to me are intro to the light cycle sequence (fireworks and Clu2's ship lands), the showdown at the portal (where Kevin Flynn 'kills' Clu2), and the beginning of the disc war sequence. I like the effect in the laser digitizing sequence, and since it is of such LF clipping, may not be as easy to pick up with our ears. The more HF waveforms that are clipped are easier to pick up on, as long as your speakers are still within their linear range. If you're speakers are already being strained, it will likely sound no worse.
> 
> 
> Again, this could all be intentional, but some of the clipping doesn't sound too good. In other areas, it could simply be called artistic preference, given the amount of reverb and other effects on people's voices and such. I wouldn't be surprised if the Recognizer flybys are purposely clipped to give the 'right' sound they wanted, that of a microphone clipping when a very loud sound source (like a jet engine) goes by...
> 
> 
> JSS
> 
> 
> BTW - In X 1st Class, the jet flyby is waaaay overdone. Jets flying over a parade shouldn't seem as if a 12.0 Richter Earthquake is going on...



Thanks.


Yea I was going to mention the jets in X-Men: First Class, I didn't expect it to be so loud.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Picked up I, Robot today out of the Wal-Mart $8 Blu-Ray bin. When I got home, I searched the old bass thread to see if this one had been mentioned... didn't find much.


So, I popped it in. Good gravy. I was at 4 stars until chapter 18, and then it really let loose. My vote is 4.5 stars - I won't consider voting less than that. I'm not sure the whole five stars is uncalled for on this one. Saw many of the same names in the IMDB audio credits as Battle L.A., and it really shows.


Chapter 18 had my hair moving... that doesn't often happen with my MV at -13dB, even with the LFE running another 7dB hot.


I want to video the horns running chapter 18 sometime. Should be fun


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Picked up I, Robot today out of the Wal-Mart $8 Blu-Ray bin. When I got home, I searched the old bass thread to see if this one had been mentioned... didn't find much.
> 
> 
> So, I popped it in. Good gravy. I was at 4 stars until chapter 18, and then it really let loose. My vote is 4.5 stars - I won't consider voting less than that. I'm not sure the whole five stars is uncalled for on this one. Saw many of the same names in the IMDB audio credits as Battle L.A., and it really shows.
> 
> 
> Chapter 18 had my hair moving... that doesn't often happen with my MV at -13dB, even with the LFE running another 7dB hot.
> 
> 
> I want to video the horns running chapter 18 sometime. Should be fun



That tunnel scene made scubasteves demo disk In the LFE section.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

I can see why. Man... that scene was intense. More scenes like that, and five stars would be a really easy call. But it only really did that again once more near the end, with the nanite injection scene.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Beat me to it, I was just going to post how sick that tunnel scene is


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

My mistake - only Paul Massey worked on Battle: LA and I, Robot. Re-recording mixer both times. Another re-recording mixer listed went on to Sherlock Holmes and X-Men First Class. The sound designer went on to work on the Transformers movies... all of them.


It's almost like a who's who of 4-5 star movies in the I, Robot audio credits.


----------



## watermanpc

What about "Troll Hunter"??? has someone tried it yet???


Bye!!


----------



## maxmercy

Hey guys,


Got the Complete Saga on BluRay.


I love the BluRay release, the PQ is excellent, it's like I am watching the films again for the first time...and I agree with the Blu-Ray.com reviewer, I have bigger fish to fry than worrying about Lucas' tinkering...I like some to most of the changes anyway...but some are pretty bad.

*But I have a problem*: there are audio dropouts throughout Episodes II and IV on my BluRay player. Places where it comes to mind are in AOTC at 31:26 and 31:32, as the transport ship takes off with Anakin, Padme and R2...


I exchanged the complete saga for a new one, and it drops out at the exact same places. I run a Sony BDP and a Denon 2809CI receiver, and I upgraded firmware on the BDP today with no effect, dropouts in the exact same timestamps on the disc....


Has anyone else experienced this? Man, I hope that this BD release doesn't have problems...no dropouts on Episode I I remember, but when I heard them in Episode II, I checked Ep IV and dropouts in the first 6 mins, right after stormtroopers bblast their way into the Blockade Runner (Tantive IV)....


JSS


----------



## tony123

Just finished Xmen. It pulled the HDMI cable out of the back of my projector and caused a disc error in the playstation. Xmen was definetely lower in extension than Thor. The room was shaking like it only does for 5 star movies. I still preferred Thor as an overall soundtrack though.


Also watched Episode I today. Pod Race is demo material! The whole soundtrack has that "modern flare" to it now! Can't wait to see if the rest of the set follows suit.


----------



## Toe

Hi Maxmercy,


I watched the 3 OT films this weekend and no dropouts. Onkyo 885/ Oppo 93 doing bitstream.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/20967731
> 
> 
> Just finished Xmen. It pulled the HDMI cable out of the back of my projector and caused a disc error in the playstation. Xmen was definetely lower in extension than Thor. The room was shaking like it only does for 5 star movies. I still preferred Thor as an overall soundtrack though.
> 
> 
> Also watched Episode I today. Pod Race is demo material! The whole soundtrack has that "modern flare" to it now! Can't wait to see if the rest of the set follows suit.



So, did you prefer the overall LFE track from Xmen or Thor better? Which do you think had a better LFE WOW (doesn't necessarily mean ULF) factor?


----------



## stitch1

We just watched Episodes I - IV and I didn't hear any drop outs. I will try to go back and re-watch those parts to double check. FYI: I am running a Denon 2809 with a PS3.


----------



## tony123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1* /forum/post/20968235
> 
> 
> So, did you prefer the overall LFE track from Xmen or Thor better? Which do you think had a better LFE WOW (doesn't necessarily mean ULF) factor?



They were pretty equal in overall effectiveness. I'd pick Thor for my tastes though.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stitch1* /forum/post/20968259
> 
> 
> We just watched Episodes I - IV and I didn't hear any drop outs. I will try to go back and re-watch those parts to double check. FYI: I am running a Denon 2809 with a PS3.



Thanks for checking, esp since you have the Denon 2809. It may be my BDP. Will try to pick another one up to see if that is the problem.


JSS


----------



## swgod98

I used to be a Star Wars fanatic (my username may be some indication), but the changes that have been done to the original three movies were really unnecessary. This is a discussion for another thread, but I don't think I'll be buying the BR versions until I get a burner and can remaster them myself to take out the crap he added lol



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20962167
> 
> 
> One movie I think we all have to rethink is Tron:Legacy. The clipping that occurs in that film becomes incredibly obvious at anywhere above -15dBRef. I have actually found out that the Dolby 2.0 track has no clipping, and though it does not have the LFE and surround content of the Dolby TrueHD track, it is much cleaner.
> 
> 
> ...so many reviewers have found this soundtrack to be 'awesome'. I wish they would describe what equipment they were listening with...



I watched TL a couple weeks ago and absolutely loved the sound/bass. I find it interesting what you mention here, because I watched it with a 2.1 setup. I now have a 5.1 setup and was hoping to re-watch it with friends...If it clips like you're saying, it sounds like it's pretty bad :\\ I'll have to test it out before I bring friends over. Ugh.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/20962206
> 
> 
> first 2 discs of pacific so far...disc 1 had some amazing bass....excellent quality.



+1


I'm unsure as to the ultimate extension, as it was one of those experiences whereby I'm riveted by the content and lost in the film. I don't believe I replayed a single scene. My wife and I just worked our way through the multi-disc series, entirely captivated.


Thanks


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swgod98* /forum/post/20970242
> 
> 
> I used to be a Star Wars fanatic (my username may be some indication), but the changes that have been done to the original three movies were really unnecessary. This is a discussion for another thread, but I don't think I'll be buying the BR versions until I get a burner and can remaster them myself to take out the crap he added lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched TL a couple weeks ago and absolutely loved the sound/bass. I find it interesting what you mention here, because I watched it with a 2.1 setup. I now have a 5.1 setup and was hoping to re-watch it with friends...If it clips like you're saying, it sounds like it's pretty bad :\\ I'll have to test it out before I bring friends over. Ugh.



It's more annoying than anything when you hear it. Most will not think twice about thinking it ROCKS. The soundtrack is very good save for those moments....take a listen and report back if you think abything sounded weird...


JSS


----------



## maxmercy

I returned The Complete Saga discs....


If/when there is a firmware upgrade to correct the prob, I'll purchase again. In a UK forum, they are having worse problems with many more brand names....


And they note that the last movie that had probs like it was Avatar and less so Knight and Day....both of them (and SW) Fox releases......


Anyway, only 11 more days til TF3....


And I agree with Tony, I'll take Thor over X1C....gimme snappy dynamics over tons of low rumble any day...only a few films have done both well, and The Incredible Hulk and Battle:LA come to mind....


To people with the working Saga: does Episode II seem like it was gutted some in the LFE department? I played the DVD then the BD and it seemed like the BD didn't have the same amount of low end the DVD had in the opening Naboo ship scene....didn't take out the SPL meter or SpecLab to verify, though...too ticked off with the audio dropouts....


JSS


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20972769
> 
> 
> 
> To people with the working Saga: does Episode II seem like it was gutted some in the LFE department? I played the DVD then the BD and it seemed like the BD didn't have the same amount of low end the DVD had in the opening Naboo ship scene....didn't take out the SPL meter or SpecLab to verify, though...too ticked off with the audio dropouts....
> 
> 
> JSS



I thought the same thing too. I only popped in Episode 2 in and Episode 4 to check out the the PQ and SQ. From what I remember, I thought the DVD had more umpf during that particular scene but I think some have stated the Episode 2 (on DVD) was recorded hot in the LFE department.


----------



## Metalbender

has anyone run a water fall on Thor, specifically the scene at the begining of the movie where Thor flips over the banquete table and meets the superhero gang. My FW 15.3 just shakes the walls seems like its very low. Im just curious how low this scene is.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/20972846
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing too. I only popped in Episode 2 in and Episode 4 to check out the the PQ and SQ. From what I remember, I thought the DVD had more umpf during that particular scene but I think some have stated the Episode 2 (on DVD) was recorded hot in the LFE department.



It's possible that they fixed it to same level than rest of the movie, where dvd was 6db hotter in opening scene than what was in later in movie. I don't have the blu-ray version, gl will not have any penny from me from now on.


----------



## swgod98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20972742
> 
> 
> It's more annoying than anything when you hear it. Most will not think twice about thinking it ROCKS. The soundtrack is very good save for those moments....take a listen and report back if you think abything sounded weird...
> 
> 
> JSS



Ugh, just checked TL with 5.1 vs 2.0 output and I think I could hear the clipping. I just watched a few seconds where he enters the grid, but the 5.1 output had "ticking" (for lack of a better description) where the 2.0 output did not.


*sigh*


That kind of bugs me, because I don't know how bad this ticking is throughout the movie. Don't want to ruin the movie with people over. But, it would be a shame to watch it without surround.


----------



## maxmercy

In the higher registers, it can sound like a 'ticking' or 'blip, blip, blip'. IN the lower registers, it just sounds like distortion. Again, most people will not notice. If they do, explain to them what Disney allowed to happen with the director at the controls of the mixing console:

http://www.assignmentx.com/2011/excl...u-ray-release/ 


Quote:

AX: Is there a special feature on the Blu-ray you’re particularly proud of?


KOSINSKI: I got to go back and remix the whole soundtrack in January. So I got to fix all things that bothered me in the mix in the theatrical version. I’m glad we got that out on Blu-ray. I was playing with that Second Screen app, I think it’s cool for people how these things are made to take these scenes back to their storyboard stage to see how much work goes into making something like this happen.


AX: What bothered you with the original mix?


KOSINSKI: Whether it was the mix between the FX and the sound or the timing of the sound FX or missing sound FX, because we didn’t get an effect for each action. We were so crushed for time at the end there. So I was able to go back and do a 110 fixes on the mix. I think people who listen closer are going to notice in some sections, there is a lot more bottom end in the orchestral mixes and some other stuff I tweaked a little bit and I was very happy with it.


There you have it....a director tinkering with the sound mix to make it 'better'...


110 fixes.....would love to know if the 'fixes' correspond to the clipping instances; I wonder if he just pushed the faders up for L/C/R/S while 'fixing' since the LFE channel appears to be the only one left unclipped.....


JSS


----------



## Gary J

^^ Those of us using the AVS classic black background can not read this.


----------



## Mpray1983

Just a heads up guys...I talked to a buddy with a video store today and he said transformers 3 will be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## smokarz

i watched How to Train Your Dragon last night and just don't understand how this got a 5 star rating? i hardly feel any bass. and yes, it's the bluray disc.


am i totally missing it?


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i watched How to Train Your Dragon last night and just don't understand how this got a 5 star rating? i hardly feel any bass. and yes, it's the bluray disc.
> 
> 
> am i totally missing it?



It's the big dragon at the end who shines in the LFE department.


----------



## smokarz

that's the only scene for LFE? ok, i'll have to re-watch that part.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/20974030
> 
> 
> Just a heads up guys...I talked to a buddy with a video store today and he said transformers 3 will be arriving tomorrow.



no way, so i can pick up a blu-ray this weekend at walmart?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz* /forum/post/20974043
> 
> 
> i watched How to Train Your Dragon last night and just don't understand how this got a 5 star rating? i hardly feel any bass. and yes, it's the bluray disc.
> 
> 
> am i totally missing it?



Possibly - a lot of the good stuff is below 20Hz on that one. Last time I ran it I thought that big dragon was going to bring the house down with it.


----------



## MKtheater

I don't have any problems with my Star Wars disc. I also believe the LFE is lower in level but I also feel more LFE during other scenes that I did not. Maybe the mix is just flatter overall. After watching Episode 1 I thought maybe my subs calibration was off due to the lower bass level but then the THX amazing life came on and WOW, nothing wrong with my setup. For us bass heads, just turn your LFE channel a little hot if you want it to pound like the DVD(recorded hot). Overall I thought it sound good. I can hear funny noises in Tron as well but overall that mix is so impactful it makes others seem lame.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> no way, so i can pick up a blu-ray this weekend at walmart?



You can't buy it yet but it will be at the stores from what I hear and available jack sparrow style hopefully.


The whole movie has bass HTTYD but the big dragon at the end is the best part NY far.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/20974224
> 
> 
> I don't have any problems with my Star Wars disc. I also believe the LFE is lower in level but I also feel more LFE during other scenes that I did not. Maybe the mix is just flatter overall. After watching Episode 1 I thought maybe my subs calibration was off due to the lower bass level but then the THX amazing life came on and WOW, nothing wrong with my setup. For us bass heads, just turn your LFE channel a little hot if you want it to pound like the DVD(recorded hot). Overall I thought it sound good. I can hear funny noises in Tron as well but overall that mix is so impactful it makes others seem lame.



did you mean you watched with THX enabled to get flat response?


----------



## swgod98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20973643
> 
> 
> In the higher registers, it can sound like a 'ticking' or 'blip, blip, blip'. IN the lower registers, it just sounds like distortion.



Can that damage speakers?







Maybe someone can remaster the blu ray video with the DVD sound







lol


Or, is the DVD clipped like that as well?


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz* /forum/post/20974583
> 
> 
> did you mean you watched with THX enabled to get flat response?



No, but I did watch it in THX ultra 2 DTS-HD 6.1. Some movies are just recorded hotter than others and we can adjust the volume accordingly to match them. Others are not only recorded hot but also have the LFE recoreded even hotter. We still can adjust accordingly. This is if we want every movie to have the same volume of bass but that is not the intent of the movie. They are what they are and I still use The Dark Night as one of my go to demos because the movie is excellent with excellent LFE, not 5 stars but the musical score is great as well. Avatar's bass is great for midbass and the picture is great so I can use that as well but neither have the bass impact like the 5 stars. I use different blurays for demos to show the differences. Jurassic Park should be out next month as well as Transformers 3.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz* /forum/post/20974043
> 
> 
> i watched How to Train Your Dragon last night and just don't understand how this got a 5 star rating? i hardly feel any bass. and yes, it's the bluray disc.
> 
> 
> am i totally missing it?



HTTYD is one of the best LFE tracks of all time. It's loaded with great stuff, 1st chapter to last chapter. Although the big dragon crashes scene is one of the most brutal effects I've ever had to play back, I especially liked the wide BW percussive effects.


Here are just a few of the countless scenes in the movie from my SL library:



























































Bosso


----------



## smokarz

wow.....looks like i need to take a closer look at my system.


is HTTYD recorded in DTS or DD? i believe my blu-ray disc is DD (AC3).


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz* /forum/post/20975174
> 
> 
> is HTTYD recorded in DTS or DD? i believe my blu-ray disc is DD (AC3).



Dolby True HD.


----------



## MKtheater

I still need to get HTTYD on Bluray, I have it on DVD though but never played it in the theater. The girls claimed it when I bought it and has been upstairs since.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20973643
> 
> 
> In the higher registers, it can sound like a 'ticking' or 'blip, blip, blip'. IN the lower registers, it just sounds like distortion. Again, most people will not notice. If they do, explain to them what Disney allowed to happen with the director at the controls of the mixing console:
> 
> http://www.assignmentx.com/2011/excl...u-ray-release/
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> AX: Is there a special feature on the Blu-ray you're particularly proud of?
> 
> 
> KOSINSKI: I got to go back and remix the whole soundtrack in January. So I got to fix all things that bothered me in the mix in the theatrical version. I'm glad we got that out on Blu-ray. I was playing with that Second Screen app, I think it's cool for people how these things are made to take these scenes back to their storyboard stage to see how much work goes into making something like this happen.
> 
> 
> AX: What bothered you with the original mix?
> 
> 
> KOSINSKI: Whether it was the mix between the FX and the sound or the timing of the sound FX or missing sound FX, because we didn't get an effect for each action. We were so crushed for time at the end there. So I was able to go back and do a 110 fixes on the mix. I think people who listen closer are going to notice in some sections, there is a lot more bottom end in the orchestral mixes and some other stuff I tweaked a little bit and I was very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it....a director tinkering with the sound mix to make it 'better'...
> 
> 
> 110 fixes.....would love to know if the 'fixes' correspond to the clipping instances; I wonder if he just pushed the faders up for L/C/R/S while 'fixing' since the LFE channel appears to be the only one left unclipped.....
> 
> 
> JSS



Could someone clear up a question I have; Does the DVD version of Tron contain clean peaks? Just the BluRay release was botched?


This is phenomenally un-acceptable in any case.



Thanks


----------



## lfe man

^^to me it not sound bad or distorted, though only watched mainly sam sucked to tron scene.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20975124
> 
> 
> I especially liked the wide BW percussive effects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso




I watched HTTYD after learning of it's demanding LFE content, most likely from you Bosso. Not only is it a real torture test for all system aspects, it's a very good motion picture. I'd highly recommend it regardless of the soundtrack. The soundtrack just happens to be *Wold Class*







Bosso's absolutely correct in pointing out the wide bandwidth demands, those will _entirely_ drain an amplifiers capability, and completely tax a subwoofer system. The energy imparted into the room is just phenomenal in the scene Bosso highlighted.


To all of you that take the time, and contribute these various types of spectrographs to these forums, _thank you so, so much_. Many things can be learned upon correlation of cause and effect. I've learned a great deal from contributions such as these, digging deep into these topics has produced a treasure trove of information for me.


So many thanks.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz* /forum/post/20974043
> 
> 
> i watched How to Train Your Dragon last night and just don't understand how this got a 5 star rating? i hardly feel any bass. and yes, it's the bluray disc.
> 
> 
> am i totally missing it?



This movie has not only a killer LFE track, but the overall track in general is just incredible. My favorite track of 2010 overall on blu most likely. Not to mention it is a GREAT 3d blu as well if you are into that, and its a great movie.........one of my favorite overall HT experiences!


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/20975413
> 
> 
> Could someone clear up a question I have; Does the DVD version of Tron contain clean peaks? Just the BluRay release was botched?
> 
> 
> This is phenomenally un-acceptable in any case.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Not sure, haven't watched the DVD...


JSS


----------



## swgod98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/20975413
> 
> 
> Could someone clear up a question I have; Does the DVD version of Tron contain clean peaks? Just the BluRay release was botched?
> 
> 
> This is phenomenally un-acceptable in any case.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have the BluRay+DVD release and the DVD does not seem to have the same problem. In fact, the DVD didn't seem to have the same impact (in general). Not sure if it's [ie. blu ray] just louder or if there's more to it, but it definitely sounded different/better (same volume, just swapped discs and watched a few seconds).


Maybe I'll try a different scene later to see how it stacks up there, because so far I've only watched the few seconds where he's sucked into the grid.


----------



## Test123455

ive heard Master and Commander Blu-ray sucks compared to the DVD...true?


----------



## tony123

I heard that too, but the clip on Scubasteve's disc is from the BR, and I think it sounds very nice. Any more LFE and it wouldn't be balanced very well. I've not heard the DVD though.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/20978213
> 
> 
> ive heard Master and Commander Blu-ray sucks compared to the DVD...true?



The overall fidelity of the DTS-MA lossless audio track on the Blu-ray is superior to the dvd's lossy DD/DTS 5.1 audio. Unfortunately, the BD's DTS-MA track has been highpassed from ~35hz and down.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20979942
> 
> 
> The overall fidelity of the DTS-MA lossless audio track on the Blu-ray is superior to the dvd's lossy DD/DTS 5.1 audio. Unfortunately, the BD's DTS-MA track has been highpassed from ~35hz and down.



35?










Has the label any explanation for such a monumental screw-up? Any comparative spectral graphs? There can be tons of content in the octaves below 35hz. I've seen references to this high passing of M&C in enthusiast forums, but I can't find reference to it in professional circles. I'm sure there's more information why, and I'm sure you all have already hashed this out,...but what's the short version? How could this happen, and why?


Scott, regardless, even a freak like you







feels that clearly the BR is the release of choice...? I'd likely agree, as I've experienced some of the lossless (vs. their lossy counterparts) soundtracks resolved via my BDP-95 are wonderfully enjoyable.


Just searched and found some discussions regarding the HPing etc.


Thanks


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/20978213
> 
> 
> ive heard Master and Commander Blu-ray sucks compared to the DVD...true?



NO, IT'S DTS-HD MASTER AUDIO AND IT'S PERFECT LOSSLESS SOUND MIX AND THERE ISN'T ANYTHING WRONG ABOUT IT.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/20980345
> 
> 
> 35?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has the label any explanation for such a monumental screw-up? Any comparative spectral graphs? There can be tons of content in the octaves below 35hz. I've seen references to this high passing of M&C in enthusiast forums, but I can't find reference to it in professional circles. I'm sure there's more information why, and I'm sure you all have already hashed this out,...but what's the short version? How could this happen, and why?
> 
> 
> Scott, regardless, even a freak like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feels that clearly the BR is the release of choice...? I'd likely agree, as I've experienced some of the lossless (vs. their lossy counterparts) soundtracks resolved via my BDP-95 are wonderfully enjoyable.
> 
> 
> Just searched and found some discussions regarding the HPing etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks



There was quite a large discussion about the filtered M&C blu-ray in the past year. Unfortunately, the discussion was spread out all over AVS and some of the content is in one thread or another. You'd have to look around for some direct quotes. Though you could do a search on Bossobass and his posts. He had some interesting things to say irt to the filtering. I believe he made a photo or gif that showed the massive amount of


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Cracked open the star wars saga and watched episode 4... great PQ and SQ update to the original. Vote for 4 stars, lots of LFE during force grip and flyby scenes. Not so sure about sub hz levels though.


----------



## maxmercy

Glad you aren't in this crowd:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1361400 


I was. Waiting for firmware upgrades now....


JSS


----------



## Scott Simonian

Watching Jedi right now. So far no dropouts for me on a Panny BD65. Watched epIV and V too.


----------



## mailiang

I'd like to see a graph on Thor. I thought there was a plenty of LFE, but not a lot of deep bass content below 40hz or so, which surprised me since I was listening to it in DTS Master Audio.



Ian


----------



## bossobass

Master & Commander BR vs DVD:


http://gickr.com ]







[/url


Bosso


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/20982949
> 
> 
> I'd like to see a graph on Thor. I thought there was a plenty of LFE, but not a lot of deep bass content below 40hz or so, which surprised me since I was listening to it in DTS Master Audio.
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



Thor is high pass filtered at 20 Hz. I didn't feel like going through the trouble of screenshots because of the let down I felt. I might do a few when I watch it again.


Bosso


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Glad you aren't in this crowd:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1361400
> 
> 
> I was. Waiting for firmware upgrades now....
> 
> 
> JSS



Wow, very glad lol. Played just fine in my PS3 fat.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20979942
> 
> 
> The overall fidelity of the DTS-MA lossless audio track on the Blu-ray is superior to the dvd's lossy DD/DTS 5.1 audio. *Unfortunately, the BD's DTS-MA track has been highpassed from ~35hz and down.*




No one has ever proved that theory (AKA 35 Hz HP was applied). All that I have seen are a bunch of half assed charts that show subwoofer signals.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Cool. Well, I'd like to know more about it. Step on up, JPC.


----------



## smokarz

so, anyone got their hands on transformers 3?


----------



## wizard8873




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *watermanpc* /forum/post/20965271
> 
> 
> What about "Troll Hunter"??? has someone tried it yet???
> 
> 
> Bye!!



I watched it but only on DVD. some very good bass but no way to get waterfalls for me really, so long as I can enjoy then I'm happy. I'll let the others do so. Note, it is a "discovered" film movie but best one I've seen as action is throughout the movie, not just the last 15 minutes, and it even had my gf asking if trolls really did exist in Norway lol.


----------



## T( )( )L

Watched Trollhunter today,fun movie : ) but hey noo bas to cheer about,some low rumble from fotsteps..thats all



I would like to see some graphs on "Pulse" Dolby-HD and "Inside" French DTS-HD from Leto..... Also i would like to hear it from BossoB on those movies ; ) cause they have some fun bas in them



Best reg // Nicke


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20983495
> 
> 
> Thor is high pass filtered at 20 Hz. I didn't feel like going through the trouble of screenshots because of the let down I felt. I might do a few when I watch it again.
> 
> 
> Bosso



How about theory that there was not much under 20hz stuff originally, but then i remembered in cinema run that there was more bass in end scene where that big ball spike thingy rumbled down...dvd version did not have any major bass in this scene and also when thor smash that bridge, the hammer hits were more powerfull.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T( )( )L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Watched Trollhunter today,fun movie : ) but hey noo bas to cheer about,some low rumble from fotsteps..thats all
> 
> 
> I would like to see some graphs on "Pulse" Dolby-HD and "Inside" French DTS-HD from Leto..... Also i would like to hear it from BossoB on those movies ; ) cause they have some fun bas in them
> 
> 
> Best reg // Nicke



I thought trollhunter was crazy


----------



## bori

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this movie but Kill the Irishman has alot of great scenes with car bombs. :-D


----------



## JPark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz* /forum/post/20975174
> 
> 
> wow.....looks like i need to take a closer look at my system.
> 
> 
> is HTTYD recorded in DTS or DD? i believe my blu-ray disc is DD (AC3).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/20975199
> 
> 
> Dolby True HD.



I've had the same impression with HTTYD, that I was definitely missing something. I love the movie and there were a few moments where the audio track shined, but it wasn't as spectacular as it should have been. Two possible reasons why:

1. My sub (Epik Empire) in my room doesn't do much below 20Hz, so the big thud at the end is completely absent for me. Playing test tones, I don't get any kind of a rumble 'til about 15Hz.

2. My receiver is a 7 year old mid-level Onkyo. No HDMI, no Dolby True HD. Could anyone explain what I'm missing because of that? Is my PS3 downmixing it to something my receiver can use?


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20983492
> 
> 
> Master & Commander BR vs DVD:
> 
> 
> http://gickr.com ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url
> 
> 
> Bosso



Which is which?


----------



## JPark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/20986503
> 
> 
> Which is which?



The one with little content below 35Hz is the Blu-Ray. Interestingly, it looks like the Blu-Ray has more content above 35Hz.


----------



## FOH

Thanks Bosso, very good illustration.




@JPark


> Quote:
> The one with little content below 35Hz is the Blu-Ray. Interestingly, it looks like the Blu-Ray has more content above 35Hz.



I noticed that too,...In my opinion, it's as if a measure of compression was implemented. The DVD spectro, has a more homogeneous appearance, a more leveled, and balanced (above 35hz







) spectral mix. That's exactly what compression would appear like.


Now, using compression isn't a bad thing. It can be used ineptly to entirely strip a track of it's inherent dynamic quality, or it can be used to "punch up" certain aspects and bring them to the fore.


I've got a comp I've used in my system some time ago. Very helpful. Currently, it's not being used and hasn't been for quite awhile. But if you have a sub powered by a vastly overly powerful amp, it can be used as a comp, limiter.





Interesting the manner in which the jack with these releases....what a joke.


Bosso, many thanks


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JPark* /forum/post/20986679
> 
> 
> The one with little content below 35Hz is the Blu-Ray. Interestingly, it looks like the Blu-Ray has more content above 35Hz.



Actually, these were made at different times and mic'd at the LP. The DVD version was done with the mic placed on the floor next to me where there is a big dip at 70 Hz. The filtered BR version was run a bit hotter than the DVD version.


The point was to show the nothing-below-30 Hz content BR version. When I bought the BR and played it, I knew immediately there was a problem, so I graphed it. A couple or so days later I graphed the same scene from the DTS 5.1 DVD version.


The loss of content below 30 Hz on the BR version is irrefutable.


Bosso


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20986789
> 
> 
> The loss of content below 30 Hz on the BR version is irrefutable.
> 
> 
> Bosso



And I suspect intentional, and probably more accurate to what the mixers and director had in mind.


----------



## FOH

Has anyone noticed that characteristic with M&C? Aside from the [email protected], anyone noticed or detected an overall leveling, or bump up in average LFE, along with less dynamic swings between bigger transients effects? I'm not certain, but I'd think that would be easy to see in the peak/average graphs put up by LetoAtreideds82. I'm entirely in the dark on how those levels are captured, but I'd think the dynamic range difference I'm seeing in the gif animation Bosso put up should be delineated in the peak/ave chart as well.



I guess most here have already gone through their outrage, disappointment phase on this issue,...I'm kinda late to the party,...but DAMN,..this is off the chart, someone lose their job stuff here. Give me a break,...someone engineered it this way, and someone signed off on it as being ok,..unbelievably incompetent. considering the financial outlay that a major motion picture release entails,...unbelievable.


I've spent a short time in the film world. Not motion picture, however a _high budget film based commercial shoots. Huge amounts of money being spent, astronomical,.... They roll into town spending money like a drunken sailor,...On shoot in particular,...in a short amount of time, 3 days, they spent millions. Then it's on to post.......Unbelievable.


Rant over



Major motion picture=BIG MONEY huge amounts of money, ..look up the cost of some of the productions, it's awesome actually.

Then some jackass screws up a format transfer. Un-efffing believable._


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/20986815
> 
> 
> And I suspect intentional, and probably more accurate to what the mixers and director had in mind.



Interesting, will you elaborate? Why neuter it?


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20985903
> 
> 
> How about theory that there was not much under 20hz stuff originally, but then i remembered in cinema run that there was more bass in end scene where that big ball spike thingy rumbled down...dvd version did not have any major bass in this scene and also when thor smash that bridge, the hammer hits were more powerfull.



I don't know, I don't go to the cinema.










The bass is hot, but most definitely filtered at 20 Hz. I've used a 20 Hz HPF a zillion times to compare presentations and to see its effect on the SL graphs, enough to know one when I see one










Here's Thor, smashing the bridge and the big ball spike thingy rolling down at 1:39-1:40:











Bosso


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/20986815
> 
> 
> And I suspect intentional, and probably more accurate to what the mixers and director had in mind.



That may well be true, but had the DVD DTS 5.1 version been released with the ULF filtered, I guarantee it would not have been used as demo material as it was.


Bosso


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/20986888
> 
> 
> Interesting, will you elaborate? Why neuter it?



While infrasonic material is fun/cool/impressive/etc... it is so room and system dependent to recreate faithfully in different environments, even on dubbing stages, that to use it as a story telling device is not something that should be counted on... filtering off material below 20Hz is fairly common practice for some FX mixers... it's actually fairly good production practice for the reasons I just mentioned..


I'll see if I can ask the original mixer what his intension is/was... I also just visited the room at Fox where this work was done, and I can also inquire about their practices, etc... I will let you all know if I hear anything...


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/20986910
> 
> 
> While infrasonic material is fun/cool/impressive/etc... it is so room and system dependent to recreate faithfully in different environments, even on dubbing stages, that to use it as a story telling device is not something that should be counted on... filtering off material below 20Hz is fairly common practice for some FX mixers... it's actually fairly good production practice for the reasons I just mentioned..
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can ask the original mixer what his intension is/was... I also just visited the room at Fox where this work was done, and I can also inquire about their practices, etc... I will let you all know if I hear anything...





I do not own the Bluray of M&C, but the Bosso Bluray spectrograms look like the LFE channel is either missing or the disc is being played back as 5.0 content.


The loud action effects of the DD/DTS version of the DVD were heavy in the 30 to 50 Hz area on the LFE track. The Bluray version does not show any action there at all. That is hardly the infra area.


----------



## Scott Simonian

I just think it's odd that this was specifically for the BD release. Who knows if there was significant infra content in the theater but the dvd definitely has it in spades.


Just... odd.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/20986971
> 
> 
> I do not own the Bluray of M&C, but the Bosso Bluray spectrograms look like the LFE channel is either missing or the disc is being played back as 5.0 content.
> 
> 
> The loud action effects of the DD/DTS version of the DVD were heavy in the 30 to 50 Hz area on the LFE track. The Bluray version does not show any action there at all. That is hardly the infra area.



To me, those two pictures don't look "right" if they are indeed the exact same time and playback level, compensation for DN, etc....


I've put out my feelers.. I'll let you guys all know what I find out.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/20986910
> 
> 
> While infrasonic material is fun/cool/impressive/etc... it is so room and system dependent to recreate faithfully in different environments, even on dubbing stages, that to use it as a story telling device is not something that should be counted on... filtering off material below 20Hz is fairly common practice for some FX mixers... it's actually fairly good production practice for the reasons I just mentioned..
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can ask the original mixer what his intension is/was... I also just visited the room at Fox where this work was done, and I can also inquire about their practices, etc... I will let you all know if I hear anything...



Thanks FM!


Any chance you could find out why Tron:Legacy has so much clipping? Was it the remix that Kosinksi (sp?) did?


JSS


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20987092
> 
> 
> Thanks FM!
> 
> 
> Any chance you could find out why Tron:Legacy has so much clipping? Was it the remix that Kosinksi (sp?) did?
> 
> 
> JSS



I don't think that Kolinski did the remix all by himself..


I am going to see Gary, who mixed the film, at the beginning of November... we will have a nice long talk about it then..


----------



## Scott Simonian

Awesome! Thanks, FilmMixer.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/20987110
> 
> 
> I don't think that Kolinski did the remix all by himself..
> 
> 
> I am going to see Gary, who mixed the film, at the beginning of November... we will have a nice long talk about it then..



Looking forward to it....


JSS


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/20986910
> 
> 
> While infrasonic material is fun/cool/impressive/etc... it is so room and system dependent to recreate faithfully in different environments, even on dubbing stages, that to use it as a story telling device is not something that should be counted on... filtering off material below 20Hz is fairly common practice for some FX mixers... it's actually fairly good production practice for the reasons I just mentioned..
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can ask the original mixer what his intension is/was... I also just visited the room at Fox where this work was done, and I can also inquire about their practices, etc... I will let you all know if I hear anything...



I'm sure we'd all appreciate hearing the responses about that. I have to say, though, having both versions, the difference in realism and storytelling is night and day in that particular opening cannon fire sequence. The DVD's DTS mix is immersive, potent, and thrilling. If you've ever heard big cannons fired up close and personal in real life, this is a reasonably accurate presentation of the effects on the ears and body, and it really sets the tone of the movie. The BR mix is flat, dry and lacking by comparison.


----------



## Ricci

Back when all of the discussion over the dissapointment with the M&C BR was going on didn't a member from overseas (France?) post spectrum plots that seemed to indicate that their version was not filtered in the same way as the NA version?


----------



## Scott Simonian

It was the French audio track that I believe is unfiltered. It's on the US Blu-ray disc.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20989436
> 
> 
> It was the French audio track that I believe is unfiltered. It's on the US Blu-ray disc.




Is there more than one M&C Bluray for the US?



The audio in this version is called better than the DVD per the customer reviews!


Quote: "The audio is the real spark that ignites Master and Commander, bringing life to the action. This was apparent even in the DVD version, but the Blu-ray goes beyond the excellent sound quality of the earlier release."


http://www.amazon.com/Master-Command...ef=pd_cp_mov_1


----------



## mojomike

The typical customer doesn't have bass below 30hz.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/20989678
> 
> 
> The typical customer doesn't have bass below 30hz.



yep, ...but if you make it for them they're happy,..we freaks are pissed










make it for us, everybody's happy


----------



## Ricci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20989436
> 
> 
> It was the French audio track that I believe is unfiltered. It's on the US Blu-ray disc.



So we just watch the French version with subtitles and all is well.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Better off just watching the dvd, in that case.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/20989947
> 
> 
> So we just watch the French version with subtitles and all is well.




The 2011 version is English only!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20989963
> 
> 
> Better off just watching the dvd, in that case.




Actually, I don't think I care about ever "watching" M&C as a movie any more. These days I just use the DVD when I need a reference audio track.


----------



## BiGBADDABOOM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/20989947
> 
> 
> So we just watch the French version with subtitles and all is well.



I wonder what it would sound like if you stripped the English center channel and swapped it into the French DTS-HD MA track.


I imagine if you swapped the French LFE channel into the English track you wouldn't recover all of the low end. Unless someone knows where all of that


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BiGBADDABOOM* /forum/post/20990416
> 
> 
> I wonder what it would sound like if you stripped the English center channel and swapped it into the French DTS-HD MA track.
> 
> 
> I imagine if you swapped the French LFE channel into the English track you wouldn't recover all of the low end. Unless someone knows where all of that


----------



## btinindy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So we just watch the French version with subtitles and all is well.



I think in the French version they turn and run instead of fighting though.


----------



## BiGBADDABOOM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/20990593
> 
> 
> Swapping the English center for the French one can mostly work, but not all dialog comes from the center. Sometimes it can come from offscreen left or right or sometimes even from behind. There are also sometimes intentional echos if the setting calls for it. The echos would sound odd in French.
> 
> 
> It is common for pirated Russion DVD's in 5.1 to be dubbed over by English center channels and it works to a varying degree. (So I've heard)
> 
> 
> It would work better to dub the LFE from the DVD over the LFE from the Blu-Ray. Or else, The entire DVD sound could be dubbed over the Blu-Ray sound. You would give up lossless, but gain the full bottom.



That's what I was thinking, I guess it might work but would sound pretty strange at times.


If an LFE swap would solve it, you would source the French Blu-ray as it has French DTS-HD MA (assuming it's unfiltered like the French lossy track on the US BD).


The question then is whether the LFE channel contains the ULF or the main channels, or both.


----------



## Mpray1983

Maybe someone could mux a copy with the French DTS-MA LFE track onto the English DTS-MA. Way beyond my skills but I'm sure someone like scubasteve could pull it off.


----------



## BiGBADDABOOM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/20990956
> 
> 
> Maybe someone could mux a copy with the French DTS-MA LFE track onto the English DTS-MA. Way beyond my skills but I'm sure someone like scubasteve could pull it off.



That much is easy enough, decode the DTS-HD MA into discrete WAV with eac3to, swap the LFE and either pack into LPCM or encode back into DTS-HD MA (requiring the DTS encoder of course).


What may be more difficult is if the missing ULF is in the main channels or both the mains and LFE.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BiGBADDABOOM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That much is easy enough, decode the DTS-HD MA into discrete WAV with eac3to, swap the LFE and either pack into LPCM or encode back into DTS-HD MA (requiring the DTS encoder of course).
> 
> 
> What may be more difficult is if the missing ULF is in the main channels or both the mains and LFE.



Could you take just the center Channel out of the English and swap it with the french version?


----------



## bossobass

Actually, the French version is yet a 3rd soundtrack, completely different from the English BR and original DTS DVD versions.


Here is the scene where Crowe is deafened by the cannonball hits on his ship. The French version has much more ULF to DC and a droning 4-6 Hz addition. Remember, I mic'd this, and was only good to 5 Hz back then. I can't find the direct-from-player screenshot, but it had content all the way down.

 


Bosso


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Sorry to interject in MC talk.


Just wanted to give a vote on Ep V on blu ray, at least 4.5 maybe looking like a possibility for a 5. These destroyer fly by scenes are full of nice LFE. Just half hour in and the quality of the audio seems better than Ep IV so far.


PS might have to buy MC to see what all the discussion in about.


----------



## Test123455

I finally got a new sub, and can vouch that The Hulk definitely deserves a 5. The sequence with the sonic cannon scene (the whole part before and after too) is unreal!


----------



## Toe

A few votes......


Thor, 5 stars. Yeah I know about the 20hz filter, but this one still deserves a 5 for amount, variety and pure LFE output.....awesome!!


Star Wars OT.....4 stars. Amazing for films of this age, but pale in comparison to the better/best modern LFE tracks.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/20993113
> 
> 
> A few votes......
> 
> 
> Thor, 5 stars. Yeah I know about the 20hz filter, but this one still deserves a 5 for amount, variety and pure LFE output.....awesome!!



I agree that the Thor BD has great LFE but then my HT audio system is capable of reproducing bass frequencies down to "only" 18Hz.


----------



## kemiza

Are the 2008 & 2011 M&C BD identical?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/20993240
> 
> 
> I agree that the Thor BD has great LFE but then my HT audio system is capable of reproducing bass frequencies down to "only" 18Hz.




I hear ya.......I "only" have PB13s which is maybe why you and I thought so much of the LFE in this one.........I guess we are roughing it!







I could tell Thor did not go as deep as some other flicks such as Star Trek, but like I said whats there is killer and very much "demo" 5 star LFE from my perspective. The last big action scene was truly stunning as far as pure output/power goes.......WOW!


----------



## Mpray1983

Watching transformers 3 and it is incredible. All I have so far is a Dolby digital version so it could be better. I can't wait to get a Dolby true hd copy. The bridge scene when bumblebee jumps with sam out of the car...it's all in slow motion with some good low stuff. I'm less than halfway thru and I'm blown away.


Shockwave taking down the building was wicked cool. It's borderline clipping my BFD w/ Dolby dig on -10


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/20989436
> 
> 
> It was the French audio track that I believe is unfiltered. It's on the US Blu-ray disc.



I tried the French Dolby Digital track on my copy of M&C. Overall it was not as good as the normal English track, which sounded more alive and dynamic in comparison. The French track was flatter and seemed more muddled. Bass wise the French track was also less impressive, lacked the punch and tightness of the English track. Was it deeper, maybe a smidgen but that didn't make up for what else it lost to the English track.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/20993307
> 
> 
> Are the 2008 & 2011 M&C BD identical?





Most people who post on this thread do not own either version!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong* /forum/post/20996436
> 
> 
> I tried the French Dolby Digital track on my copy of M&C. Overall it was not as good as the normal English track, which sounded more alive and dynamic in comparison. The French track was flatter and seemed more muddled. *Bass wise the French track was also less impressive, lacked the punch and tightness of the English track. Was it deeper, maybe a smidgen but that didn't make up for what else it lost to the English track*.





A lot of posters here rate the soundtrack by how it measures in the infra region, not by how it sounds.


Based on what I see in Bosso's M&C waterfall measurements, neither the French track nor the English tracks of Bosso's bluray are any good in the bass department. The problem is not in the infra area!


----------



## bossobass

My post on the French version (or other versions) is not about perception of sound. I'm just reporting that there are indeed different versions of the soundtrack, which is a production QC problem.


Purchasing any movie should come with the understanding that you'll get what you paid for, not whatever the producers felt like providing. Opinions on what content should be, especially from the bias of not being able to audition the difference, are as irrelevant to the facts as it gets, and some may appreciate a heads up without a lecture from the "infra is the devil' police.


I, for one, I wish I had a heads up before I spent the $$ on the BR version.


Bosso


----------



## oedius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20996673
> 
> 
> I, for one, I wish I had a heads up before I spent the $$ on the BR version.
> 
> 
> Bosso



I agree. I currently own the DVD version and am holding of on BD purchase for the time being.


----------



## smokarz

so what's the words on Transformers 3? it seems to only have an AC3 track?


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so what's the words on Transformers 3? it seems to only have an AC3 track?



Ya it's Dolby true hd so no DTS.


----------



## drewTT

Some pretty good stuff on the Hanna Bluray. Kick ass movie...


----------



## Bluvette

Just finish The Pacific series, that had some crazy bass in there. There were many part that I could not hear the bass but the walls were moving.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Ya it's Dolby true hd so no DTS.



Boo, not a fan of Dolby HD. Doesn't seem to be as pronounced as DTS MA.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Boo, not a fan of Dolby HD. Doesn't seem to be as pronounced as DTS MA.



I've actually noticed that too..


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong* /forum/post/20996436
> 
> 
> I tried the French Dolby Digital track on my copy of M&C. Overall it was not as good as the normal English track, which sounded more alive and dynamic in comparison. The French track was flatter and seemed more muddled. Bass wise the French track was also less impressive, lacked the punch and tightness of the English track. Was it deeper, maybe a smidgen but that didn't make up for what else it lost to the English track.



That's right. I also mentioned that the English DTS-MA 5.1 track was clearly the superior sounding audio track. I believe I mentioned that more than once but yes... obviously the lossy DD track sounds flat and lame. Go lossless!


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Boo, not a fan of Dolby HD. Doesn't seem to be as pronounced as DTS MA.



That's just simply not true....


It's a lossless codec.....


I've had many films I've mixed released in both codecs..... Neither codec has a sonic signature.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Boo, not a fan of Dolby HD. Doesn't seem to be as pronounced as DTS MA.



I find them to be both the same. My only issue is that Dolby digital is not as good as DTS. On Friday I finally get to hear transformers with a lossless audio track. The Dolby digital copy is lame and you can see hear where there should be some ULF but Dolby digital just doesnt get it done.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/20998553
> 
> 
> I find them to be both the same. My only issue is that Dolby digital is not as good as DTS. On Friday I finally get to hear transformers with a lossless audio track. The Dolby digital copy is lame and you can see hear where there should be some ULF but Dolby digital just doesnt get it done.



Just curious how you are able to have access to the DVD but not the BR...


But I digress... if you understood how the lossless codecs work, and how they sound different than their lossy counterparts, you would know that low frequency reproduction is one area where they are most similar...


If there are differences, it would be due to the choice made by the authoring engineer, not the codecs.


I know there are a lot of fans of DTS (codec fans, imagine that...)


There's nothing wrong with brand loyalty... but as a working sound professional, I can't stand to see people make unfounded statements (i.e. DTS is better, etc...) without a solid understanding of how the codecs work, how they are both the same and different, and without the benefit of hearing the same material encoded in both competing technologies (never mind being able to hear it against the master...)


In the end, the single most determining factor of how good a film sounds on BR, or in a theater, is the mix we make..


No codec will turn trash into gold, and it's really hard to ruin a fantastic mix with the technology available, even 640k lossy DD..


As with the continuing discussion of M&C, lossy DTS DVD appears to contain information not present in the DTS-HD MA BR...


This can be due to many things (and I am still trying to find out answers for inquiring minds







) but in the end, has nothing to do with the codec or it's underling technologies.. and, in my opinion and experience, holds true for the comparison of DD to DTS Surround.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong* /forum/post/20996436
> 
> 
> I tried the French Dolby Digital track on my copy of M&C. Overall it was not as good as the normal English track, which sounded more alive and dynamic in comparison. The French track was flatter and seemed more muddled. Bass wise the French track was also less impressive, lacked the punch and tightness of the English track. Was it deeper, maybe a smidgen but that didn't make up for what else it lost to the English track.



Understand that as part of the mixing process, foreign language films are not simply the domestic (i.e. English mix) with just the language replaced...


So while we try and prepare a solid M & E track for foreign dubbing, once it leaves our hands, it goes to another set of mixers, who may or may not leave it alone... then add to that the authoring house's setup of the DD or DTS encoders, and it's really hard to make an apples to apples comparison...


----------



## BiGBADDABOOM

There's a large gap between DD and TrueHD. TrueHD and DTS-HD MA however are identical by definition of being lossless.


Anyone thinking otherwise may want to actually check the BDs they've held that opinion on. For example, the Dark Knight BD I have defaults to DD instead of TrueHD. Even my wife noticed something was off.


----------



## deepstang

I am surprised more people have not been giving feedback on Transformer's 3. 1 year ago there would have been a specific thread titled *"Transformer 3 LFE thread...OMG, I wet myself"*. I guess this thread and good moderators have helped to add a little class


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/20998739
> 
> 
> (and I am still trying to find out answers for inquiring minds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .



Thanks for this, FM....quite interested to hear what you will find out about M&C and T:L...


JSS


----------



## bossobass

I've always been brand loyal to DTS. I've always felt that Dolby, as a monopoly, without DTS offering a better (on paper at least) lossy format and forging ahead to lossless, we'd still be laboring under Pro Logic.


I also credit this thread and similar threads in this forum for being very picky consumers, analyzing soundtracks, researching the state of the art and lavishing kudos on the sound designers and mixers who stand a notch above their peers.


Finally, I agree with the Doc (Max, which is easy to do since he's so often right) in thanking FM for gracing these pages with inside scoop.

















Bosso


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/20998766
> 
> 
> Understand that as part of the mixing process, foreign language films are not simply the domestic (i.e. English mix) with just the language replaced...
> 
> 
> So while we try and prepare a solid M & E track for foreign dubbing, once it leaves our hands, it goes to another set of mixers, who may or may not leave it alone... then add to that the authoring house's setup of the DD or DTS encoders, and it's really hard to make an apples to apples comparison...



Thanks for the clarification on that.


I didn't know that a film soundtrack could pass through so many hands. So say for an English track of a particular movie, there are the different Region A, B and C disc releases. I'm assuming the track will go to different authoring houses for each region? Will it be subject to further changes by them? Does the studio lay down guidelines or standards in order to keep the track (say just for English) consistent?


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/20998985
> 
> 
> finally, i agree with the doc (max, which is easy to do since he's so often right) in thanking fm for gracing these pages with inside scoop.



+1


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious how you are able to have access to the DVD but not the BR...
> 
> 
> But I digress... if you understood how the lossless codecs work, and how they sound different than their lossy counterparts, you would know that low frequency reproduction is one area where they are most similar...
> 
> 
> If there are differences, it would be due to the choice made by the authoring engineer, not the codecs.
> 
> 
> I know there are a lot of fans of DTS (codec fans, imagine that...)
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with brand loyalty... but as a working sound professional, I can't stand to see people make unfounded statements (i.e. DTS is better, etc...) without a solid understanding of how the codecs work, how they are both the same and different, and without the benefit of hearing the same material encoded in both competing technologies (never mind being able to hear it against the master...)
> 
> 
> In the end, the single most determining factor of how good a film sounds on BR, or in a theater, is the mix we make..
> 
> 
> No codec will turn trash into gold, and it's really hard to ruin a fantastic mix with the technology available, even 640k lossy DD..
> 
> 
> As with the continuing discussion of M&C, lossy DTS DVD appears to contain information not present in the DTS-HD MA BR...
> 
> 
> This can be due to many things (and I am still trying to find out answers for inquiring minds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but in the end, has nothing to do with the codec or it's underling technologies.. and, in my opinion and experience, holds true for the comparison of DD to DTS Surround.



I agreed with you that there is no difference between the lossless codecs. It is the lossy codecs that aren't as good because they seem to not have the dynamic range of the lossless. I had a friend visiting and my girlfriend who noticed how much better the bass in Thor was which we watched directly after. Thor was a DTS version and the bass blew away transformers in Dolby digital even with the 20hz filter that some have said it has. No judgement can be made about the actual movie sound until I get a lossless copy. Your right I don't know the differences between the two but that was just what I noticed.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Its just from my own preference that the DD True HD have not been as good as DTS MA on a consistent basis for me. Maybe its just the draw of the cards for the discs I get but so far have not been as happy with DD. Not just LFE-wise but the overall mix. To each their own though.


Now to continue my star wars marathon weekend with ROTJ.


----------



## maxmercy

Bosso,


Thanks a bunch...The peak v average graphs combined with scene waterfalls really depict the LFE in a movie very well...I'm glad they are now the 'standard'.....I first used the Peak v Average when WiSounds wanted to know how much ULF content was in Dubstep and DnB music....he then found out that he needed 30Hz extension, and 25Hz would be nice, but hardly anything below 20Hz in those genres. Much less extension than he originally thought he needed....


MPray,


Be sure to adjust your volume by +4dB when watching Transformers. It suffers from a Dialnorm adjustment of -4dB.


DTS rarely uses Dialnorm, one notable exception: Transformers 2, Big Screen Edition. The regular edition is DTS w/ no dialnorm adjustment.


Not sure about TF3. Maybe no dialnorm this time? It has no IMAX sequences, so there will be no 'Big Screen Edition'


Just 5 more days...TF3 is a movie I see growing on me over time. I saw it in the theater, and it has great potential for re-watching, as so much is taking place in frame in every scene....I felt let down by TF2 in the theater plot-wise, but it also grew on me and is still one of my favs for effects and sound...kinda the same thing with TF3, let down plot-wise, but great eye and ear candy...


My overall favorites have to be Scott Pilgrim, Incredible Hulk, TF2, Thor, Battle:LA. Since I can really only monitor to 15Hz, my probably reflects that....I have some 10Hz output, but it is held in check to avoid distortion.


One film that I thought had a nice overall mix was Renaissance. I love the noir look, and the film is OK plot-wise, but it also had decent sound....doesn't compare to the heavy hitters, just a nice surprise...



JSS


----------



## sdurani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/20999184
> 
> 
> Thor was a DTS version and the bass blew away transformers in Dolby digital



That's strange, I got the opposite results when comparing DTS to Dolby Digital. My old DVD of Master & Commander was DD and the bass blew away the full bitrate DTS core on Breakfast at Tiffany's BD. I made sure to use the lossy codecs on both titles to keep the comparison fair.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdurani* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's strange, I got the opposite results when comparing DTS to Dolby Digital. My old DVD of Master & Commander was DD and the bass blew away the full bitrate DTS core on Breakfast at Tiffany's BD. I made sure to use the lossy codecs on both titles to keep the comparison fair.



Your a funny guy...


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/20999184
> 
> 
> I agreed with you that there is no difference between the lossless codecs. It is the lossy codecs that aren't as good because they seem to not have the dynamic range of the lossless. I had a friend visiting and my girlfriend who noticed how much better the bass in Thor was which we watched directly after. Thor was a DTS version and the bass blew away transformers in Dolby digital even with the 20hz filter that some have said it has. No judgement can be made about the actual movie sound until I get a lossless copy.



Lossy codecs, DTS Surround and DD can produce the exact same audio on output of decoding, which is 24 bit, 48kHz audio (which is what 99.9% of films are mixed in.)


The difference between what a lossless track contain and it's lossy counterpart is usually less than 0.01%. This is measurable, objective data.


If you listen to what the lossy encoder is throwing out, it sounds like hash, random digital hash...


Lossy codecs throw out sounds that aren't perceptible because their frequencies are masked by other frequencies at greater amplitude.. what this means, as far as subjective listening, is a loss of air and spaciousness, not of dynamic range.


Placebo of knowing what you are listening to makes a big difference...


These comments aren't personal or directed to you in particular... it's just an argument that I thought died out long ago with the death of HD-DVD, and I don't mind a debate as long as no one else does.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/20999294
> 
> 
> MPray,
> 
> 
> Be sure to adjust your volume by +4dB when watching Transformers. It suffers from a Dialnorm adjustment of -4dB.
> 
> 
> DTS rarely uses Dialnorm, one notable exception: Transformers 2, Big Screen Edition. The regular edition is DTS w/ no dialnorm adjustment.
> 
> 
> Not sure about TF3. Maybe no dialnorm this time? It has no IMAX sequences, so there will be no 'Big Screen Edition'



Just another thing to note..


When you say "DTS rarely uses..." that's another misnomer..


DTS and Dolby don't encode titles.. authoring houses do...


The correct summary would be "most people authoring in DTS-HD MA don't use a dialog normalization setting other than -31, and most people authoring Dolby TrueHD title use the default setting of -27 (which is otherwise known as +4.)


The Star Wars films, IIRC, have a DTS DN setting of -27....


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdurani* /forum/post/20999299
> 
> 
> That's strange, I got the opposite results when comparing DTS to Dolby Digital. My old DVD of Master & Commander was DD and the bass blew away the full bitrate DTS core on Breakfast at Tiffany's BD. I made sure to use the lossy codecs on both titles to keep the comparison fair.



lol.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Lossy codecs, DTS Surround and DD can produce the exact same audio on output of decoding, which is 24 bit, 48kHz audio (which is what 99.9% of films are mixed in.)
> 
> 
> The difference between what a lossless track contain and it's lossy counterpart is usually less than 0.01%. This is measurable, objective data.
> 
> 
> If you listen to what the lossy encoder is throwing out, it sounds like hash, random digital hash...
> 
> 
> Lossy codecs throw out sounds that aren't perceptible because their frequencies are masked by other frequencies at greater amplitude.. what this means, as far as subjective listening, is a loss of air and spaciousness, not of dynamic range.
> 
> 
> Placebo of knowing what you are listening to makes a big difference...
> 
> 
> These comments aren't personal or directed to you in particular... it's just an argument that I thought died out long ago with the death of HD-DVD, and I don't mind a debate as long as no one else does.



I did a blind test with my girlfriend with 3 different movies. I played the same scene each lossless and lossy. She was correct 4 of 6 times and said the lossless sounded better. I would have liked to do more testing but she was annoyed by this point and really didn't care. I did not know there was only a .01 difference because pretty much everyone says with the dark knight that they can tell the difference.


What is the difference between the two lossless codecs?


What is the difference between DTS and DD?


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/20999259
> 
> 
> Its just from my own preference that the DD True HD have not been as good as DTS MA on a consistent basis for me. Maybe its just the draw of the cards for the discs I get but so far have not been as happy with DD. Not just LFE-wise but the overall mix. To each their own though.



Of course you're entitled to your preference, but keep in mind it's the mixes you like, not the codec....


Lossless is lossless, and if someone can says that HTTYD or TF3 would sound better if they were encoded in DTS-HD MA, my head will explode...










Which I'm sure some of you would enjoy watching..


Just trying to keep the facts straight, and I hope no one takes this discussion personally..


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you're entitled to your preference, but keep in mind it's the mixes you like, not the codec....
> 
> 
> Lossless is lossless, and if someone can says that HTTYD or TF3 would sound better if they were encoded in DTS-HD MA, my head will explode...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I'm sure some of you would enjoy watching..
> 
> 
> Just trying to keep the facts straight, and I hope no one takes this discussion personally..



LOL no problem.


PS - can anyone do a waterfall on the scene where Jabba's sand barge explodes? Really shook the room listening on the DTS MA mix. Would like to see what it looks like.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/20999368
> 
> 
> 01 difference because pretty much everyone says with the dark knight that they can tell the difference.



I noticed pretty huge difference in r2 dvd of Dark knight on german and spanish dd tracks. They sound better than english dd track. They have about 3db louder bass and it other wise better too, more fully and open sounding. Also i have noticed in some other films too, bad boys 2 and terminator salvation comes to mind.


----------



## ReneV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/20999381
> 
> 
> my head will explode...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I'm sure some of you would enjoy watching..



Depends ... what do you propose on the audio side?


----------



## sdurani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/20999381
> 
> 
> keep in mind it's the mixes you like, not the codec....



Thank you. Unfortunately people still compare different mixes from different movies in an attempt to prove that one codec is superior to another.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/20999368
> 
> 
> I did a blind test with my girlfriend with 3 different movies. I played the same scene each lossless and lossy. She was correct 4 of 6 times and said the lossless sounded better. I would have liked to do more testing but she was annoyed by this point and really didn't care. I did not know there was only a .01 difference because pretty much everyone says with the dark knight that they can tell the difference.
> 
> 
> What is the difference between the two lossless codecs?
> 
> 
> What is the difference between DTS and DD?



Your girlfriend should come be a mixer.










DTS conducted a test long ago, using their lossy codec, with a group of "pro.." some of whose work was among the samples..


IIRC, the ability to pick the original vs. the lossy encode (and this was music mind you) was a very low number.. less than 10% accuracy.


I have a long standing dinner at Morton's Steak House for anyone who visits me on a dub stage and can reliably (4 out of 5) identify a DD encode at ~380 kbps vs. the PCM master in a controlled, calibrated dub stage where the film was mixed..


While I don't know how exactly you conducted your experiment, I can tell you that while there are differences between the lossy and lossless codecs, unless you know what you are listening for, an untrained listener will have a hard time distinguishing the two..


Put another way, the differences are subtle, at best, using a HBR lossy (and DD at 640 and DTS at 1509 are considered HBR) for comparison.


Put yet another way, what most people claim to hear when comparing the two (i.e. increased dynamics, etc.) are not usually on what the differences perceptually are (i.e. decreased imaging, lack of spaciousness, etc...)


Put even another way, what do I personally gain in trying to come on here and give my professional opinion, based on 21 years of experience (and for full disclosure, I've consulted for both DTS and Dolby in the past)?


Not at all dismissing your experiment, comment on your SO's hearing, or anything else that might seem negative..


I only am trying to clear the waters of "A is better than B" based on nothing but brand loyalty and subjective opinions... nothing wrong with those, but this is AV _Science_ forum after all.


I don't want to was any more space or time in this fun thread... if you are still interested in an in depth discussion of the differences between the codecs, shoot me a PM.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ReneV* /forum/post/20999451
> 
> 
> Depends ... what do you propose on the audio side?



A rather over ripe water mellon shot out of a water cannon into a brick wall, recorded in 5.1 24/96 PCM, and delivered as such into your home theaters (of course with D-Box metadata included.)


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/20999359
> 
> 
> Just another thing to note..
> 
> 
> When you say "DTS rarely uses..." that's another misnomer..
> 
> 
> DTS and Dolby don't encode titles.. authoring houses do...
> 
> 
> The correct summary would be "most people authoring in DTS-HD MA don't use a dialog normalization setting other than -31, and most people authoring Dolby TrueHD title use the default setting of -27 (which is otherwise known as +4.)
> 
> 
> The Star Wars films, IIRC, have a DTS DN setting of -27....




Gotcha...


JSS


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/20999557
> 
> 
> Your girlfriend should come be a mixer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DTS conducted a test long ago, using their lossy codec, with a group of "pro.." some of whose work was among the samples..
> 
> 
> IIRC, the ability to pick the original vs. the lossy encode (and this was music mind you) was a very low number.. less than 10% accuracy.
> 
> 
> I have a long standing dinner at Morton's Steak House for anyone who visits me on a dub stage and can reliably (4 out of 5) identify a DD encode at ~380 kbps vs. the PCM master in a controlled, calibrated dub stage where the film was mixed..
> 
> 
> While I don't know how exactly you conducted your experiment, I can tell you that while there are differences between the lossy and lossless codecs, unless you know what you are listening for, an untrained listener will have a hard time distinguishing the two..
> 
> 
> Put another way, the differences are subtle, at best, using a HBR lossy (and DD at 640 and DTS at 1509 are considered HBR) for comparison.
> 
> 
> Put yet another way, what most people claim to hear when comparing the two (i.e. increased dynamics, etc.) are not usually on what the differences perceptually are (i.e. decreased imaging, lack of spaciousness, etc...)
> 
> 
> Put even another way, what do I personally gain in trying to come on here and give my professional opinion, based on 21 years of experience (and for full disclosure, I've consulted for both DTS and Dolby in the past)?
> 
> 
> Not at all dismissing your experiment, comment on your SO's hearing, or anything else that might seem negative..
> 
> 
> I only am trying to clear the waters of "A is better than B" based on nothing but brand loyalty and subjective opinions... nothing wrong with those, but this is AV _Science_ forum after all.
> 
> 
> I don't want to was any more space or time in this fun thread... if you are still interested in an in depth discussion of the differences between the codecs, shoot me a PM.



Would really like to take you up on that....someday. Mainly just to see what your mixing stage/room sounds like, compared to the theaters I go to and my basement....


I find that there is a slight difference in lossy vs lossless, but the little blue light on my receiver could be doing some 'suggestion'. The low-level background noises and 'ambience' are different in a lossless recording, as if 'more is there'....hard to explain. The low end sounds the same. It's like a missing 'crispness'....if that's a word...I have gone through about 30 min of Dark Knight and had to go back and switch to lossless as other users have, just because something seemed 'different'....sure enough, no blue light....


IIRC, didn't Tomlinson Holman say that DD and DTS were good enough, and that more channels should be added rather than more resolution? I think I remember hearing that.....5 channels across the front would make for an even better stereo illusion, like the SDDS recordings...


Anyway, it would be very instructive to hear what a film sounds like on a mixing stage, the original artistic intent...


What upcoming films have you been working on? You mentioned a Jason Statham flick a while back....



JSS


----------



## FOH

FilmMixer, Very good stuff.



> Quote:
> I can tell you that while there are differences between the lossy and lossless codecs, unless you know what you are listening for, an untrained listener will have a hard time distinguishing the two..




Real or perceived, I delineate the differences between lossy/lossless as a wholeness, completeness to the _fabric_ of the sound before me. There exists a rounded sense to the sound, as apposed to a slight thinning with the lossy,...a very good facsimile, kinda a generational loss thinning to the fabric, not to the sound, but the fabric containing the sound.


I'm well aware of expectation bias, and the incredibly powerful effects therein, but I've taken notes upon listening, the above perception reflects those notes. I've not performed any type of blind evaluation. Also, lossless in my home, is relatively new to me. I never felt the need to upgrade until recently,...I'm now utilizing a BDP-95 for playback.


Thanks, great thread


----------



## ReneV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filmmixer* /forum/post/20999567
> 
> 
> a rather over ripe water mellon shot out of a water cannon into a brick wall, recorded in 5.1 24/96 pcm, and delivered as such into your home theaters (of course with d-box metadata included.)



:d


----------



## mrcoop

just finished the pacific series...WOW!..awsome...d day on iwo...may be some of the best quality bass I have heard in a while...AMAZING...thought the house was gonna come down when the bombs were hitting. Gonna buy it!


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21000544
> 
> 
> just finished the pacific series...WOW!..awsome...d day on iowa...may be some of the best quality bass I have heard in a while...AMAZING...thought the house was gonna come down when the bombs were hitting. Gonna buy it!



Part 8 - Iwo Jima Beach Scene is the best audio on blu-ray

I have heard -

mixed by FilmMixer


----------



## mrcoop

does the band of brothers have similar lf content?


----------



## mrcoop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS* /forum/post/21001180
> 
> 
> Part 8 - Iwo Jima Beach Scene is the best audio on blu-ray
> 
> I have heard -
> 
> mixed by FilmMixer



I would have to agree...thought I was gonna get shot or blown up!


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS* /forum/post/21001180
> 
> 
> Part 8 - Iwo Jima Beach Scene is the best audio on blu-ray I have heard - mixed by FilmMixer



I was only part of the team (and Dan Leahy did an amazing job on FX).. but that scene did rock, and thank you.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21001214
> 
> 
> does the band of brothers have similar lf content?



indeed - spectular low end - some of the scenes where boys are getting shelled in forest - are chair gripping


actually everything about BOB is fantastic


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21000544
> 
> 
> just finished the pacific series...WOW!..awsome...d day on iwo...may be some of the best quality bass I have heard in a while...AMAZING...thought the house was gonna come down when the bombs were hitting. Gonna buy it!



I absolutely agree. For me, the experience was somewhat of a perfect storm, as the size/scope of the production, very adept acting, combined with stellar storyline, was superb,...then one throws in first rate audio that punctuates itself with explosive LFE....spread it out over a 10 hour period,..oh hell yeah










FilmMixer, I can appreciate the team approach, however whatever role you played in this _wondrous_ effort, you're to be commended.


Thanks


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/20996575
> 
> 
> Most people who post on this thread do not own either version!



Is that your way of saying you don't know sir? I do own the dvd.


----------



## JPark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/20999368
> 
> 
> I did a blind test with my girlfriend with 3 different movies. I played the same scene each lossless and lossy. She was correct 4 of 6 times and said the lossless sounded better. I would have liked to do more testing but she was annoyed by this point and really didn't care.



I'm too lazy to relearn stats to tell you what the confidence interval is on your results, but you need a bigger sample size to draw any meaningful conclusion.


Basically, you flipped a coin 6 times and had it come up heads 4 of those 6. Yeah, maybe the coin is therefore more likely to come up heads in general, but maybe you just got lucky.


----------



## deepstang

delete


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JPark* /forum/post/21002717
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy to relearn stats to tell you what the confidence interval is on your results, but you need a bigger sample size to draw any meaningful conclusion.
> 
> 
> Basically, you flipped a coin 6 times and had it come up heads 4 of those 6. Yeah, maybe the coin is therefore more likely to come up heads in general, but maybe you just got lucky.



That's what I thought when I saw those results.


----------



## JPark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/20996575
> 
> 
> Most people who post on this thread do not own either version!



I actually do own the 2008 version, but I married into it. No idea if the 2011 version is any different.


----------



## johnfusco

Watched Max Payne last night. I Know not to many people are fans of Mark Wahlbergs acting skills but the movie had some nice LFE in it..


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JPark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy to relearn stats to tell you what the confidence interval is on your results, but you need a bigger sample size to draw any meaningful conclusion.
> 
> 
> Basically, you flipped a coin 6 times and had it come up heads 4 of those 6. Yeah, maybe the coin is therefore more likely to come up heads in general, but maybe you just got lucky.



I completely agree...I wanted to do a lot more but she wasn't having it. I had 10 different clips picked out but was falling asleep as I was doing this. The only thing she liked about the whole thing was the blindfold. I understand that there was no scientific validity to my half assed tests....


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/21002454
> 
> 
> Is that your way of saying you don't know sir? I do own the dvd.




The M&C 2008 and 2011 Blu-ray versions are not "identical"!


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21004596
> 
> 
> The M&C 2008 and 2011 Blu-ray versions are not "identical"!



Any chance you can elaborate on that a bit?


----------



## JPark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21003492
> 
> 
> I completely agree...I wanted to do a lot more but she wasn't having it. I had 10 different clips picked out but was falling asleep as I was doing this. The only thing she liked about the whole thing was the blindfold. I understand that there was no scientific validity to my half assed tests....



Hey, I'm impressed she stuck around to do even six tests!


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21003492
> 
> 
> I completely agree...I wanted to do a lot more but she wasn't having it. I had 10 different clips picked out but was falling asleep as I was doing this. *The only thing she liked about the whole thing was the blindfold*. I understand that there was no scientific validity to my half assed tests....



she likes blindfolds? you're a lucky man.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21004596
> 
> 
> The M&C 2008 and 2011 Blu-ray versions are not "identical"!



Hey, J. I noticed that the digibook packing is new. What else has been changed? I seriously doubt the a/v streams are any different from the older BD version.


----------



## [KYA]Mega

FilmMixer, I just wanted to say I have thoroughly enjoyed reading all of your posts... it is great to have such a knowledgeable person posting here... and also, thanks for doing what you do... I have also enjoyed much of your work.


I have a theory on why it seems a majority of folks say DTS-MA sounds better than Dolby TrueHD.


We are creatures of habit, and every time I start a movie, I set my volume dial to -10dB. If it's too loud or soft near the beginning, I will adjust it (not usually more than 2dB). Then from there I leave it be and get immersed in the movie. But obviously that is not a perfect way to "calibrate" that I'm listening to all my movies at the same level... and louder of course sounds "better" especially when it comes to how much LFE you hear/feel. So when the movie ends, I sometimes feel like it didn't sound as good as I was hoping, but that could be that it just wasn't as loud as it should have been.


Someone brought up that Dialnorm is used more in Dolby mixes than DTS. I don't know if that is the culprit, but overall, I'd say more often than not, I turn down my DTS-MA movies a notch or two, and turn up my Dolby TrueHD ones. I know the codec is not to blame, but it does seem to be that more of my Dolby movies "sound" quieter.


I also suspect a similar phenomenon causing so many people to hear a difference between Lossy and Lossless. In my experience lossless typically is a little quieter than lossy (that may even be the fault of the decoder), so you have to turn up your amp more for the lossless... and once you've done that, it probably performs a bit differently and you've lost the perfect test conditions.


So the real problem here is: Nobody has a perfect A/B test. And when you finally do, nobody can tell the difference between any of the codecs we're discussing: DD, DTS, DTHD, DTS-MA, or the Studio Master.


----------



## Bluvette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21000544
> 
> 
> just finished the pacific series...WOW!..awsome...d day on iwo...may be some of the best quality bass I have heard in a while...AMAZING...thought the house was gonna come down when the bombs were hitting. Gonna buy it!



Yes thats what I was saying on my last post a day ago. Awesome movie, very low LFE.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21004596
> 
> 
> The M&C 2008 and 2011 Blu-ray versions are not "identical"!



So the discs are different. Are the soundtracks identical?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/21007514
> 
> 
> So the discs are different. Are the soundtracks identical?





I don't have any idea if the soundtracks are idetical. No one else does either. Like I said, most people who post on this thread do not own either version of the M&C blu-ray!


When you come right down to it, no one knows what exactly is wrong with the English blu-ray audio track either.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21004643
> 
> 
> Hey, J. I noticed that the digibook packing is new. What else has been changed? I seriously doubt the a/v streams are any different from the older BD version.




Subtitles are different in the two BD versions.


Perhaps there is only an English sound track on the 2011 BD version.


Is the English audio track the same of both BD versions? I don't have any idea!


http://www.amazon.com/Master-Command...=5336055023-20


----------



## Scott Simonian

Hmmm, okay. It would be interesting to compare the two BD's against the Region 1 dvd of M&C.


For the record, I own the older Blu-ray but neither the new one or the dvd.


----------



## Test123455

The scene in Battle: LA where the control station rips out of the ground is freaking incredible!


----------



## Scott Simonian

Oh yeah. B:LA is loaded with ULF.


----------



## K5/SS

I just finished watching "Blitz". The movie was only OK but it had some good bass scenes in it.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21009441
> 
> 
> Hmmm, okay. It would be interesting to compare the two BD's against the Region 1 dvd of M&C.
> 
> 
> For the record, I own the older Blu-ray but neither the new one or the dvd.





Can you (or anyone else for that matter) do a waterfall of the M&C Blu-ray opening salvo scene? What is needed is a waterfall of the LFE channel by itself with no bass redirection from any other channels. I am curious on what bass exists on the LFE channel of each blu-ray.


In my old files I have the LFE channel waterfall of the opening salvo scene of the DVD as well as a TrueRTA peak hold chart of the dedicated LFE channel of that scene.


----------



## Mpray1983

Im thinkin Super 8 is going to be the new war of the worlds with the train crash scene for demo purposes.


Green Lantern might be pretty good as well with the jet dogfight but it has nothin on Super 8.


----------



## vpn75

Definitely anticipating the new Transformers movie on Friday! I expect we'll be adding another title to the 5-star list


----------



## Ricci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21010379
> 
> 
> Can you (or anyone else for that matter) do a waterfall of the M&C Blu-ray opening salvo scene? What is needed is a waterfall of the LFE channel by itself with no bass redirection from any other channels. I am curious on what bass exists on the LFE channel of each blu-ray.



I would be more interested in what is coming out of the SW jack in total on each disc with all of the bass from other channels redirected. I redirect all low bass to my subwoofers, so I don't really care whether most of the bass is actualy in the main channels or not. This is probably closer to how most users who are posting here and concerned with a loss of


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/21011259
> 
> 
> I would be more interested in what is coming out of the SW jack in total on each disc with all of the bass from other channels redirected. I redirect all low bass to my subwoofers, so I don't really care whether most of the bass is actualy in the main channels or not. This is probably closer to how most users who are posting here and concerned with a loss of


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/21011259
> 
> 
> If anyone is willing to analyze the discs I have the DVD and the older version Blu-ray. If we could talk someone into loaning out the 2011 version and we can find someone willing to do the analysis we could stop speculating. It doesn't cost much to ship a disc cross country. Any takers?



I would gladly do it if I felt there was any merit to the exercise.


Nearly every soundtrack ever done has LFE in the main channels to stay backward compatible with matrix systems (stereo to quasi-surround, like PLII and NEO:6, which don't have an LFE channel and otherwise would have no low end effects to send to a SW) as well as 2.1 listeners.


Bosso


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21011471
> 
> 
> I would gladly do it if I felt there was any merit to the exercise.
> 
> 
> Nearly every soundtrack ever done has LFE in the main channels to stay backward compatible with matrix systems (stereo to quasi-surround, like PLII and NEO:6, which don't have an LFE channel and otherwise would have no low end effects to send to a SW) as well as 2.1 listeners.
> 
> 
> Bosso



I'll send you all three discs if you're down for some measurements, B. I'm a sucker for all your work and would love to see the results.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott simonian* /forum/post/21011521
> 
> 
> i'll send you all three discs if you're down for some measurements, b. I'm a sucker for all your work and would love to see the results.



+1


----------



## saprano

Didn't we have a thread that proved M&C was filtered at 25hz on the BD? The DVD has information down to the single digits.


I thought this was already known? Whats with the questions?


----------



## Tooley

The bass in transformers 3 on blu ray is just awesome.


----------



## bori

Camp Hell has some room shattering bass! :-D


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21011471
> 
> 
> Nearly every soundtrack ever done has LFE in the main channels to stay backward compatible with matrix systems (stereo to quasi-surround, like PLII and NEO:6, which don't have an LFE channel and otherwise would have no low end effects to send to a SW) as well as 2.1 listeners.
> 
> 
> Bosso



Bosso.. not quite correct...


If you are talking about 5.1 tracks, that isn't the case.... it is rare that any sound sent to the LFE channel also goes to the mains, and we don't take into consideration the down mix.


In regards to stereo Lt/Rt mixes, the LFE is folded into the L/C/R/S inputs of the matrix encoder.. how, and how much goes there, is different from mixer to mixer.










The biggest caveat, however, is that the stereo mix is mostly a thing of the past... since DVD and BR players (and sat, cable, etc.) can downmix on the fly, it is preferential to actually have the box do it for a variety of reasons, the best of which is that we don't have to be as concerned with level control for the home environment (as opposed to cinema optical tracks.)


----------



## coolrda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tooley* /forum/post/21018671
> 
> 
> The bass in transformers 3 on blu ray is just awesome.



TRULY! Reference if there ever was one and relentless in duration. Hope everyone brought their heatsinks along for the ride.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21019183
> 
> 
> Bosso.. not quite correct...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about 5.1 tracks, that isn't the case.... it is rare that any sound sent to the LFE channel also goes to the mains, and we don't take into consideration the down mix.




Breaking news:


Earthquake hits USA, centered in Charlotte, NC.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21019183
> 
> 
> Bosso.. not quite correct...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about 5.1 tracks, that isn't the case.... it is rare that any sound sent to the LFE channel also goes to the mains, and we don't take into consideration the down mix.
> 
> 
> In regards to stereo Lt/Rt mixes, the LFE is folded into the L/C/R/S inputs of the matrix encoder.. how, and how much goes there, is different from mixer to mixer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest caveat, however, is that the stereo mix is mostly a thing of the past... since DVD and BR players (and sat, cable, etc.) can downmix on the fly, it is preferential to actually have the box do it for a variety of reasons, the best of which is that we don't have to be as concerned with level control for the home environment (as opposed to cinema optical tracks.)




Hmmm....


Every now and then I still find some very LF content on LCRS channels....but then again, many may not have the ability to monitor the way you do with the dual BagEnd 18's on each L/C/R channel....


Interesting to note that the Tron:Legacy Dolby 2.0 track sounds much cleaner than it's 7.1 DTHD counterpart.....maybe the 2.0 track wasn't modified prior to BluRay release, and is more consistent with what people heard in the theaters?


The DVD version of T:L defaults to Dolby 2.0, stating that it will most likely be played back on TV speakers. It does contain a much lower level of LFE. The 5.1 track on the DVD appears to have some clipping (to my ears). I have to run Audacity on individual channels to make sure....whenever I get the time...


Can't wait to debut TF3 at the house. There are no real well equipped theaters in my area for LFE support, or good audio support overall, for that matter.....the main theater chain in town apparently skimps some on sound, but the 4k projection systems are very nice.....now to just fix the screen hot-spotting in the 3D auditoriums....


I do miss living in a larger city as far as cinema is concerned; where theaters were one-upping eachother on sonic as well as visual presentation.....I can clearly remember one theater that during the Saving Private Ryan tank scene, the entire seating riser moved, and another stadium seating theater in which Gambit's playing card throwing attack in X-Men Origins:Wolverine hit so hard it nearly took my breath away....


JSS


----------



## deepstang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21019820
> 
> 
> Hmmm....
> 
> 
> Every now and then I still find some very LF content on LCRS channels....but then again, many may not have the ability to monitor the way you do with the dual BagEnd 18's on each L/C/R channel....
> 
> 
> Interesting to note that the Tron:Legacy Dolby 2.0 track sounds much cleaner than it's 7.1 DTHD counterpart.....maybe the 2.0 track wasn't modified prior to BluRay release, and is more consistent with what people heard in the theaters?
> 
> 
> The DVD version of T:L defaults to Dolby 2.0, stating that it will most likely be played back on TV speakers. It does contain a much lower level of LFE. The 5.1 track on the DVD appears to have some clipping (to my ears). I have to run Audacity on individual channels to make sure....whenever I get the time...
> 
> 
> Can't wait to debut TF3 at the house. There are no real well equipped theaters in my area for LFE support, or good audio support overall, for that matter.....the main theater chain in town apparently skimps some on sound, but the 4k projection systems are very nice.....now to just fix the screen hot-spotting in the 3D auditoriums....
> 
> 
> I do miss living in a larger city as far as cinema is concerned; where theaters were one-upping eachother on sonic as well as visual presentation.....I can clearly remember one theater that during the Saving Private Ryan tank scene, the entire seating riser moved, and another stadium seating theater in which Gambit's playing card throwing attack in X-Men Origins:Wolverine hit so hard it nearly took my breath away....
> 
> 
> JSS



Sounds amazing. I live in Dallas, and all these theaters seem lame (Even the Cinemark XD ("Extreme Digital Cinema") where I saw Transformers 3). My best theater experience was a re-done theater in New Orleans (AMC Elmwood Palace 20)


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21019183
> 
> 
> Bosso.. not quite correct...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about 5.1 tracks, that isn't the case.... it is rare that any sound sent to the LFE channel also goes to the mains, and we don't take into consideration the down mix.
> 
> 
> In regards to stereo Lt/Rt mixes, the LFE is folded into the L/C/R/S inputs of the matrix encoder.. how, and how much goes there, is different from mixer to mixer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest caveat, however, is that the stereo mix is mostly a thing of the past... since DVD and BR players (and sat, cable, etc.) can downmix on the fly, it is preferential to actually have the box do it for a variety of reasons, the best of which is that we don't have to be as concerned with level control for the home environment (as opposed to cinema optical tracks.)



I appreciate this heads up as it flies in the face of everything I've read from Dolby on the subject, although, recently I did read about the "folding" of the LFE, but it leaves one nagging Q:


Why are there discs with more LF content in the front channels than in the LFE channel?


Bosso


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21019300
> 
> 
> Breaking news:
> 
> 
> Earthquake hits USA, centered in Charlotte, NC.



Please take your dispute with bossobass to PMs.


Back on topic, I watched the Transformers 3 BR on Wednesday, and the LFE is legit. Plus, the movie is OK. Supermodel hotness makes up for a lot of shortcomings.







Without a doubt 5 stars for bass. I'd like to see the graphs on this, because I think it rivals B:LA.


Also, Hanna has solid LFE and is a well-made movie to boot. It's reminded me of the Bourne movies starring a 14 year old girl, and, surprisingly, wasn't terrible. Wasn't great, either, tho. It has a weird, synth soundtrack that has a distinctly Euro feel to it. The bass in some action sequences is ridiculous, although never super low. It gets 4 stars from me.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21020462
> 
> 
> I appreciate this heads up as it flies in the face of everything I've read from Dolby on the subject, although, recently I did read about the "folding" of the LFE, but it leaves one nagging Q:
> 
> 
> Why are there discs with more LF content in the front channels than in the LFE channel?
> 
> 
> Bosso






Preference of the sound mixer.



Per Dolby:


In contrast to the main channels, the LFE channel delivers bass-only information

(


----------



## tim_1335

Anyone seen Tree of Life? There's a scene near the beginning of the movie with Brad Pitt at an airplane hangar that causes a weird rattling noise with my Rythmik F12. I thought it almost damaged the driver.


----------



## vpn75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim_1335* /forum/post/21021121
> 
> 
> Anyone seen Tree of Life? There's a scene near the beginning of the movie with Brad Pitt at an airplane hangar that causes a weird rattling noise with my Rythmik F12. I thought it almost damaged the driver.



You have this already? I thought it wasn't coming out until 10/11.


----------



## BiGBADDABOOM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vpn75* /forum/post/21021350
> 
> 
> You have this already? I thought it wasn't coming out until 10/11.



It's pretty sad that in 2011 people still ask this.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21020640
> 
> 
> Preference of the sound mixer.
> 
> 
> 
> Per Dolby:
> 
> 
> In contrast to the main channels, the LFE channel delivers bass-only information
> 
> (


----------



## bossobass

OK, here's a prelim on X-Formers III:


I just scanned it looking for LFE content. To my dismay, it's THOR revisited. FAT (filtered at thirty). Here's the snake scene and the flip scene:



















My system was set to '0' (reference level) with the SW out set at +3dB over flat response and the mic at the LP.


I began to think that, with this and Thor having almost identical sonic sigs, that there was something wrong with my system. I checked all of the hardware settings and decided to pop in the first X=Formers flick to be sure everything was OK with my system.


Here's 2 captures of when Sam & his chick meet the bots and the story is told to them. This is not a battle scene, but just shows the bots footsteps as they're introduced:



















I haven't watched the movie yet, but based on my experiences with I & II and the SL graphs of all 3 so far, I give this one 3.5 stars. I sure hope we're not seeing a permanent trend here because I'll have to start shopping at Best Buy for a 30 Hz ported sub.










Bosso


----------



## smokarz

WHAT???


and we've been waiting for this all summer?


well, let's hope the overall soundtrack is as nice as THOR or TL.


----------



## Mpray1983

I finally watched it today in lossless and thought it was going to be much better than my lossy copy. You guys were all correct and it was exactly the same. I would agree with your rating. I'm kinda mad I spent the $18 on it and I'm a huge transformers fanboy.


----------



## quattroatl




bossobass said:


> OK, here's a prelim on X-Formers III:
> 
> 
> I just scanned it looking for LFE content. To my dismay, it's THOR revisited. FAT (*filtered at thirty*). Here's the snake scene and the flip scene:
> 
> 
> 
> What would be the point of filtering at 30hz? I'm inferring that Transformers 3 and Thor, if they are filtering at 30hz, that they are deleting recorded sounds that was once present?
> 
> 
> Please correct me of I'm wrong...


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21021558
> 
> 
> Here's 2 captures of when Sam & his chick meet the bots and the story is told to them. This is not a battle scene, but just shows the bots footsteps as they're introduced:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched the movie yet, but based on my experiences with I & II and the SL graphs of all 3 so far, I give this one 3.5 stars. I sure hope we're not seeing a permanent trend here because I'll have to start shopping at Best Buy for a 30 Hz ported sub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso



Which movie is that scene from, Bosso?


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Which movie is that scene from, Bosso?



It would have to be 1


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21022853
> 
> 
> Which movie is that scene from, Bosso?



Mpray's right, it's from I...


Bosso


----------



## bossobass

I just watched the whole movie. I'm also a big X-Formers fan. The CGI is as good as it gets and some of the LFE effects are very unique to this series.


I'll have to up my rating to 4 stars just on the sheer volume of battle scene effects. This film does have moments that say filter at 20 Hz a la Thor.


Here's one at the end where a pulse down to 20 Hz is repeated, but by 20 Hz, is down to -30dBFS:











This capture is more in keeping with the LFE scheme of this soundtrack. It has whopper content >30 Hz and filtered to 20 Hz but next to nothing


----------



## Mpray1983

Bosso,


Did you take a measurement of sentinels acid weapon shooting?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21022890
> 
> 
> It would have to be 1





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21023000
> 
> 
> Mpray's right, it's from I...
> 
> 
> Bosso



Oh, okay. Was hard to tell from, "Shia and his chick". Could have been any movie of his.










Thanks a ton for the new bass charts, B!


----------



## gwsat

bosso -- Thanks for your charts on Transformers 3, they were very helpful. I watched the BD tonight and was blown away by the sound design generally and by the LFE in particular. I ranked it as a 5 but be warned that my sub can only dig to 18Hz so a 20Hz filter wouldn't mean much to me anyway. As others have noted, the film looks as good as it sounds. It is demonstration material in a class with Avatar. I liked it a lot, the presence of Shia LaBoef notwithstanding.


----------



## Shan87

Just watched this movie although I had already watched it in theaters... Gotta say the home theater made the action in this movie much better. Uses A LOT of surround sounds and the bass sounds great and not over used.


Can't comment on the sub 20 hz freq as I've only had a real home theater sub for a short time(ultra lms) and don't think I've got to see a movie yet with anything below that yet.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21020462
> 
> 
> I appreciate this heads up as it flies in the face of everything I've read from Dolby on the subject, although, recently I did read about the "folding" of the LFE, but it leaves one nagging Q:
> 
> 
> Why are there discs with more LF content in the front channels than in the LFE channel?
> 
> 
> Bosso



Bosso.. I think you are using terms interchangeably that are not..


LFE is the dedicated .1 effects channel.. it is not an accurate, or good, way to describe low frequency content.


You said:



> Quote:
> Nearly every soundtrack ever done has LFE in the main channels



While there is plenty of low frequency content in the mains, the LFE is usually only sent to the LFE channel.. maybe that is where you and I aren't seeing eye to eye (or ear to ear..)


Most LFE content is derived, and is truly, an effect... as such, it is almost never additionally routed into the mains in addition to the .1 channel.


Dolby describes exactly what I did, and that is that the .1 channel is folded into the matrix encoder when making a 2.0 LtRt print master...


Low frequency energy that ends up in the mains is almost wholly obtained by either 1.) it being inherent in the sound or 2.) supplemented by equalization, etc..


I think you're point is valid and you were just using the wrong terminology to describe a common practice in 2.0 fold downs.. just a little semantic faux pas.










To your question from your reply...


Some mixers, myself included, like to put as much energy in the low frequency of the main channels because it is much more reliable than using the sub...


More than any other speaker, the sub chain is hard to accurately reproduce in multiple venues, whereas it is much more likely that the low frequency response of the main channels in a given cinema will be relatively flat down into the 30's....


I'd rather use that kind of translation stability than guessing that a given playback environment will have a proper, and good, sub channel...


The LFE channel is my last stop for that bottom octave.. icing on the cake for me..


Hope that answers you question..


In response to your comments about Thor and TF3... I know you and others in this massive bass thread won't agree, but it really isn't good production practice to leave unfiltered material below 30 in your tracks.. while there are some that leave everything there (I am one of them) for reasons I've mentioned earlier in the thread, it's not a great idea..


I know that Greg Russell (the FX mixer on the film) is thrilled with how the BR of TF3 translates...


----------



## onesquin

TF3 is a letdown with respect to this forum. Overall the audio and PQ were great, BUT I was left wanting over and over again by the lack of bone rattling LFE. I usually have my LFE set to -4 to -5 and watch with the master at -2 to -3. I ran the LFE all the way to 0, turned up the ep1500 2 db AND had to up my master volume limit so I could run the master at +2!!! I limit my master so the kids can't accidentally crank it up to damage any speakers. I have NEVER had to do any of the above for any movie? I am curious to see the peak and avg graph for tf3.


Does anybody think that the special edition 3D release later this year will have a better audio release? One can only hope.


I told somebody at work that I built my theatre with this day in mind... What a letdown.


4 stars at best for me.


----------



## bori

Transformers 3 was a 5 star for me. Had my conquest working the entire film. Loved it the best of the 3!


----------



## onesquin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Watching transformers 3 and it is incredible. All I have so far is a Dolby digital version so it could be better. I can't wait to get a Dolby true hd copy. The bridge scene when bumblebee jumps with sam out of the car...it's all in slow motion with some good low stuff. I'm less than halfway thru and I'm blown away.
> 
> 
> Shockwave taking down the building was wicked cool. It's borderline clipping my BFD w/ Dolby dig on -10



The slow motion scenes IMO are not even as good as TF1 with ironhide. The shockwave scenes were very underwhelming. I was waiting for my floor to turn to mush like so many other movies and nothing. My sub can handle 20 hz and above with ease. TF3 did not even make my system break a sweat. If I am ranking the series based only on LFE, TF3 is exactly that, THIRD.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onesquin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The slow motion scenes IMO are not even as good as TF1 with ironhide. The shockwave scenes were very underwhelming. I was waiting for my floor to turn to mush like so many other movies and nothing. My sub can handle 20 hz and above with ease. TF3 did not even make my system break a sweat. If I am ranking the series based only on LFE, TF3 is exactly that, THIRD.



When I put on the Dolby true hd today with a store bought copy it was a major let down. I think it was just the excitement of having the movie. I had been pleased with DD and was expecting so much more with true HD but I have now realized the error in my ways.


----------



## onesquin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deepstang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am surprised more people have not been giving feedback on Transformer's 3. 1 year ago there would have been a specific thread titled "Transformer 3 LFE thread...OMG, I wet myself". I guess this thread and good moderators have helped to add a little class



Edit: "Transformers 3 LFE thread... OMG, Biggest letdown ever"


If everybody can't tell I am a little salty by the inferior product ( by our standards ) that Michael Bay allowed to be released.


----------



## muad'dib

Just watched TF3 last night.


All I can say is WOW for LFE output and surround!!!


I was shaking my house most of the movie. Very LOW LFE indeed!!!


My wife to say the least was very upset. Lol.


I felt I had to turn down my subs as there was just crazy bass. This is with subs calibrated to 75dB with other channels!!!


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21023964
> 
> 
> Bosso.. I think you are using terms interchangeably that are not..
> 
> 
> LFE is the dedicated .1 effects channel.. it is not an accurate, or good, way to describe low frequency content.
> 
> 
> You said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there is plenty of low frequency content in the mains, the LFE is usually only sent to the LFE channel.. maybe that is where you and I aren't seeing eye to eye (or ear to ear..)
> 
> 
> Most LFE content is derived, and is truly, an effect... as such, it is almost never additionally routed into the mains in addition to the .1 channel.
> 
> 
> Dolby describes exactly what I did, and that is that the .1 channel is folded into the matrix encoder when making a 2.0 LtRt print master...
> 
> 
> Low frequency energy that ends up in the mains is almost wholly obtained by either 1.) it being inherent in the sound or 2.) supplemented by equalization, etc..
> 
> 
> I think you're point is valid and you were just using the wrong terminology to describe a common practice in 2.0 fold downs.. just a little semantic faux pas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To your question from your reply...
> 
> 
> Some mixers, myself included, like to put as much energy in the low frequency of the main channels because it is much more reliable than using the sub...
> 
> 
> More than any other speaker, the sub chain is hard to accurately reproduce in multiple venues, whereas it is much more likely that the low frequency response of the main channels in a given cinema will be relatively flat down into the 30's....
> 
> 
> I'd rather use that kind of translation stability than guessing that a given playback environment will have a proper, and good, sub channel...
> 
> 
> The LFE channel is my last stop for that bottom octave.. icing on the cake for me..
> 
> 
> Hope that answers you question..
> 
> 
> In response to your comments about Thor and TF3... I know you and others in this massive bass thread won't agree, but it really isn't good production practice to leave unfiltered material below 30 in your tracks.. while there are some that leave everything there (I am one of them) for reasons I've mentioned earlier in the thread, it's not a great idea..
> 
> 
> I know that Greg Russell (the FX mixer on the film) is thrilled with how the BR of TF3 translates...



FM,


Thanks for the response.


I'm certainly not suffering a semantics problem, having downloaded and read about 2,000 times Cirrus Logic's patent for digital Bass Management a decade ago, as well as everything Dolby has written on the subject of low frequency content. BTW, I seriously doubt most in your profession have done that.


Bass is bass. The questions that rage are where it resides on the soundtrack and why it resides there and, incredulously, this far into the game, whether or not it has been left on the soundtrack through poor production practice as some aberrant, unintended artifact or under the human hearing/monitoring capabilities radars.


When I speak of LFE or LF or bass, I mean the same thing in all cases. When I talk about Dolby guidelines, I mean that I'm simply recounting them from having read them. For example:

 


"Essential low frequency information should not be mixed exclusively to the LFE channel" meaning any sound that includes frequencies below 80 Hz, whether it be part of an effect or music or vocals or an actual recorded event, should not be mixed exclusively to the .1 channel. Why not? "In fact, in most downmixing situations, the LFE is completely disregarded".


That seems pretty straight forward and simple enough to understand to me. Let's see it put by Dolby another way and more specifically:



> Quote:
> "There are many consumers who will listen to Dolby Digital sources such as DVD or
> 
> DTV without having a full 5.1-channel Dolby Digital playback system. These
> 
> consumers will hear the two-channel analog or PCM outputs of their DVD players or
> 
> DTV set-top boxes through existing stereo or Dolby Surround Pro Logic systems. All
> 
> DVD-video players and DTV set-top boxes have the ability to create and deliver a
> 
> Dolby Surround compatible or stereo downmix from the two-channel analog or PCM
> 
> outputs. The DP562 Professional Reference Decoder can simulate what the consumer
> 
> will hear while listening in these modes.
> 
> 
> Example 1: Using a properly calibrated 5.1-channel monitoring system (incorporating
> 
> appropriate bass management) set the DP562 to Dolby Digital and Full. In this
> 
> configuration, a 5.1-channel bitstream will reproduce all channels as a consumer with a
> 
> Dolby Digital 5.1-channel system will hear it. *Pressing Pro Logic on the DP562
> 
> downmixes the five main channels (discarding the LFE channel) to a Dolby Surround-
> 
> compatible bitstream. The downmix is then Dolby Surround Pro Logic decoded
> 
> resulting in Left, Center, Right, and mono Surround channels at the outputs. Monitoring
> 
> in this mode simulates how a consumer will hear the 5.1-channel bitstream when
> 
> downmixed and then reproduced through a Dolby Surround Pro Logic system.*"



Now, this "folding the LFE into the stereo mix" idea is a recent idea. Here's a post I found:



> Quote:
> Here's what I suggest-
> 
> 
> Make it an LtRt stereo compatible mix. To do this, youwill need a Dolby SEU4 or Dolby surround Tools ProTools Software and a TDM system.
> 
> 
> A) L-C-R into the L-C-R inputs of the SEU4 or DST at unity gain.
> 
> B)Take your surrounds and sum them to mono at -0dB. (this means each surround channel is at -6dB) This then goes to the surround input of the SEU4 or DST.
> 
> C)Take your LFE and pull it down to -9dB. This signal then goes to the L-C-R inputs of the SEU4 or DST.
> 
> *This is the standard Dolby folddown.* You can alter it for sonic reasons if you wish, the most common way is to sum the surrounds at -3dB each.
> 
> 
> If you don't have DST, you can download a demo from Digidesign that will work for 30days.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps-
> 
> 
> -Todd A.



I haven't been able to confirm that this "folddown" method is in fact "standard Dolby", but rather it seems to be a practice that evolved apart from Dolby guidelines. Maybe you can help me out in this regard?


In any case, I've studied soundtracks going back to Attack of the Clones through my playback system which was designed to find the bass, whether it was in the .1 channel or in the front channels or in the rear channels. I didn't have SpecLab back then, but indicator lights told me immediately where the LF content was encoded during playback.


When I discovered that AOTC, for one example that I recall well, had the majority of its LF content in the front channels, it surprised me. This prompted me to find out why in world the discrete LFE+10dB channel would be nearly completely disregarded. The answer I got was what I've posted over the years. Although I couldn't disagree more with the practice of suggesting mixers not use the .1 channel to appease those with systems from the Flintstone's living room, I at least understood the 'logic' from Dolby's stand point.


Again, my whole point is that I don't really care where or why the LF sound in encoded. It will all end up in my subwoofer system, which was designed specifically for this purpose and able to handle anything the format can deliver. Apparently, regardless of Dolby's guidelines, each production team has its preference, but I just want to make it clear that if an effect has ULF content, it doesn't matter where its placed and it certainly wasn't included by ignorance or accident, both of which in-competencies being safeguarded from by use of a simple high pass filter.


BTW, tell Mr. Russell to a) expect an e-mail from me and b) not to expect an Oscar from AVS. When a freakin' skyscraper falls down, the bandwidth doesn't end at 20 Hz.
























Bosso


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21023964
> 
> 
> In response to your comments about Thor and TF3... I know you and others in this massive bass thread won't agree, but it really isn't good production practice to leave unfiltered material below 30 in your tracks.. while there are some that leave everything there (I am one of them) for reasons I've mentioned earlier in the thread, it's not a great idea..
> 
> 
> I know that Greg Russell (the FX mixer on the film) is thrilled with how the BR of TF3 translates...



FilmMixer -- Thanks for your explanation about the general production practice of filtering frequencies below 30Hz. I can't believe there is any way any audiotrack could sound better on my system that the Thor BD's TrueHD 7.1 track did, filtering or no filtering. During the action scenes with lots of low bass, I could feel it in my chest and my chair shook, even my hair shook.


----------



## Toe

Watched Transf 3 last night and I was blown away by the overall audio experience.......amazing! Having said that, I could tell the low end did not dig quite as deep as some films I have experienced in my HT. I did not think it was a filtering issue, or at least was hoping not, but that seems to be the case from what we are seeing here and these graphs confirm my experience relative to other tracks. I would still rate this movie a 4.5 or 5 overall for bass for ouput, amount and variety, but you cant help but wonder how much better it would have been with the filter left out.


Why exactly is filtering below 30hz good practice FilmMixer? Can you put in a good word for the bass freaks that we dont like this practice?







I have a lot of respect for what you have to say about this and am very curious why this is considered a good thing to do?


Thanks



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/21024617
> 
> 
> FilmMixer -- Thanks for your explanation about the general production practice of filtering frequencies below 30Hz. I can't believe there is any way any audiotrack could sound better on my system that the Thor BD's TrueHD 7.1 track did, filtering or no filtering. During the action scenes with lots of low bass, I could feel it in my chest and my chair shook, even my hair shook.



I know what you mean.........I thought Thor and T3 were both mind blowing and its hard to imagine them sounding any better, but at the same time I could certainly tell T3 did not dig quite as deep as other tracks I have experienced (I even mentioned this in my mini review in the audio thread last night before coming here this morn and seeing the graphs). Would love to experience both Thor and T3 without these filters! Having said that, even with the filters both tracks are still run away reference audio tracks overall IMO.


----------



## jchong

FilmMixer,


Regarding this issue of filtering at twenty/thirty... the way it is mentioned almost suggests that the mixer actually creates a mix with low, low freqs but then later a filter of some sort is applied. Is that actually the case?


Or rather, does the mixer already start off with an objective to not have much freq below 20/30 and designs accordingly? Therefore, instead of applying a filter (which suggests that someone chopped off stuff that was there before) the lack of content below 20/30 is actually by deliberate design of the mixer?


----------



## mrcoop

first 2 parts of Band of brothers...not much in the way of lf so far


----------



## Gellidius

after hearing so much about the sound in Saving P. R., it was quite a deception when i played the BR and found there was no VLF; sticking in my mind is the scene near the end of the movie when they do battle with the tanks in the village street;

a tank climbs on top of a pile of debris, and when it comes crashing to ground...

nothing. i was expecting the ground to shake at least.


still a very enjoyable movie.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gellidius* /forum/post/21024799
> 
> 
> after hearing so much about the sound in Saving P. R., it was quite a deception when i played the BR and found there was no VLF; sticking in my mind is the scene near the end of the movie when they do battle with the tanks in the village street;
> 
> a *tank climbs on top of a pile of debris, and when it comes crashing to ground...
> 
> nothing. i was expecting the ground to shake at least.*
> 
> 
> still a very enjoyable movie.



There is quick impact in 30-60hz area, but i need to rise sub level to somewhere +6 to feel it.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21024738
> 
> 
> first 2 parts of Band of brothers...not much in the way of lf so far




What do you mean by "not much in the way of lf"?


Plenty of LFE down to 20 Hz.


For the main channels there is plenty of lf content down to 20 Hz along with some higher level infra down to 10 Hz at times.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21019183
> 
> 
> Bosso.. not quite correct...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about 5.1 tracks, that isn't the case.... it is rare that any sound sent to the LFE channel also goes to the mains, and we don't take into consideration the down mix.




Do you take bass management into account when you mix? If so, do you mix different for a theatrical release rather than a television release?


----------



## maxmercy

TF3 was a letdown in many ways.....mainly due to 'too much hype'.....it was said to be more of a BlackHawk Down story and such.....BlackHawk Down is a FINE piece of cinema, not summer eye candy, so expectations were high......


The first one was so great because of my low expectations for it ('great, please don't screw it up' type expectations), and the subsequent amazing effects....


Second one was plagued by writer's strike, but delivered oh so well in the vis and sound department....greatly improved over the original......


Third one was supposed to 'make up for' TF2......but....


1. Poor storyline - making TF2 look like Billy Shakes penned it.....difficult at best continuity between the films....


2. No Dreamworks logo in the intro- Why? Did Spielberg not sign off on this? And the poorest sonic intro of the three films....Made me think the surrounds in the auditorium were blown.....as well as in my basement....there can sometimes be too much of a good thing (sonic manipulation)


3. Starscream - Important in tf1, relegated to 'igor' status in two, and slapstick comic relief in three.....what a decline for the decepticon science officer...


4. Shockwave - letdown. This guy was supposed to be a galactic badass, not a way to hide a plot twist.....the driller was implemented well, though.


5. Soundwave - i was expecting a Hulk Sonic Cannon scene of epic proportions when this guy got pissed........HIS NAME IS SOUNDWAVE FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!........nope.


6. The 'giant roach' ships - C'mon, man.....giant roaches w/ tentacles hanging down?


7. Plot holes - filled w/ many explosions....


8. The random way some bots die....what does it actually take to 'kill' one of these things? Some fights seemed abrupt and could have used some fleshing out, others just didn't make much sense......por ejemplo: optimus just wipes clean 8-9 'cons in one fell swoop, including shockwave, and then proceeds to get his own ass handed to himself by sentinel. Then Megatron (punked by sentinel before), hands Sentinel's ass to him, only to be killed by a one-armed (albeit pissed off) optimus.....again, c'mon man.....only thing worse in a long fight was "anakin, don't....i have the high ground"...



The positive:


1. Unexpected plot twist - blew me away in the theater....well done.


2. Gimme Carly over Mikaela any day.


3. Great visuals, good sound, and the sound experienced in theater was nearly identical to the sound in home, maybe Greg Russell's intent?


4. Wingsuit scene - greatness.


5. The smaller flying decepticon weapon pods - would have been even better if Battle:LA hadn't debut'ed nearly the same thing a few months earlier....


6. Overall, good escapism, just wish I hadn't bought into the hype.....


Oh, yeah, the nonexistent ULF was a complete letdown from the beginning. Lets hope the 'special edition' will correct this.....this film deserves more low end, not just the good midbass madness....hell, TF2 used 27hz notes in the score....


Rant over.


JSS


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21024554
> 
> 
> FM,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> 
> I'm certainly not suffering a semantics problem...
> 
> 
> When I speak of LFE or LF or bass, I mean the same thing in all cases. When I talk about Dolby guidelines, I mean that I'm simply recounting them from having read them...
> 
> 
> Bosso



bosso.. your original post used the term LFE instead of low frequency...


LFE is a channel, not content... they aren't interchangeable when having this discussion.


Doesn't the quote from Dolby confirm everything that I have said to you in my last couple of replies (i.e. why I use the mains for LF content, how we down mix, etc?)










I don't want to clog this thread with that discussion..


You are using quotes about a Dolby _decoder_ to argue a point (if you

want to find out how it handles fold downs on encode, read the 565 manual...)


The other post about an opinion on how to make an LtRt references an old, analog Dolby product, with an opinion that most of the people I've ever worked with don't share (i.e. sub into the LCR at -9..).. almost all "modern" matrix encoders take 5.1 input directly, work in the digital domain, and have an option for what to do with the LFE channel on encoding (my "trick" is to turn off the LFE "inject" and instead buss it to the L and R at -10, with a 10-20msec delay on the R side... that way you get the bass spread out across all channels instead of bunching up in the center (because of the matrix encoders use of phase, hence more LF bass when it is decoded and redirected...)


I think that you would find his methodologies fairly out dated.











> Quote:
> "*Essential low frequency information* should not be mixed exclusively to the LFE channel" *meaning any sound that includes frequencies below 80 Hz*, whether it be part of an effect or music or vocals or an actual recorded event, should not be mixed exclusively to the .1 channel. Why not?



They aren't defining "essential" by


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong* /forum/post/21024661
> 
> 
> FilmMixer,
> 
> 
> Regarding this issue of filtering at twenty/thirty... the way it is mentioned almost suggests that the mixer actually creates a mix with low, low freqs but then later a filter of some sort is applied. Is that actually the case?
> 
> 
> Or rather, does the mixer already start off with an objective to not have much freq below 20/30 and designs accordingly? Therefore, instead of applying a filter (which suggests that someone chopped off stuff that was there before) the lack of content below 20/30 is actually by deliberate design of the mixer?



I can't speak for everybody or every track.


However in regards to the filtering, there shouldn't be any done after the mix...


The encoders for both codecs offer filtering, and after the films leaves our hands, sometimes they are "mastered" by others before authoring where anything can happen...


However, in most cases, what you are hearing on the lossless encodes is what we intended...


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21025358
> 
> 
> Do you take bass management into account when you mix? If so, do you mix different for a theatrical release rather than a television release?



No and no (with caveats.)


But that is me... and I'm lucky that for the past 5 years, the only "tv" work I've done is for HBO, and they let us go very "theatrical." The only exception is that I will make sure to push the background ambiences up a little for tv because I know when the reference level is brought down those things will tend to fall off the bottom and leave the show a little lifeless.


We did "John Adams," "The Pacific" and the new show I am mixing "Luck" as theatrical, 85db SPL mixes, and "fit" them into broadcast spec later (we try and get the "theatrical" mixes onto the BR/DVD.)


Because our monitors are relatively flat and to a standard, going the route of bass management shouldn't result in a wholly different sound, or build up of bass (it can, but usually isn't too large a variable...)


That being said, when we do near field mixes/checks, we usually use the Dolby 565 to bass manage / qc, and some tv stages are setup for full time bass management with a more near field approach/set up...


As with everything, there are a ton of ways to skin the cat... our company, however, is relatively standardized (i.e. no bass management, full 5.1.)


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21024554
> 
> 
> FM,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> 
> I'm certainly not suffering a semantics problem, having downloaded and read about 2,000 times Cirrus Logic's patent for digital Bass Management a decade ago, as well as everything Dolby has written on the subject of low frequency content. BTW, I seriously doubt most in your profession have done that.
> 
> 
> Bass is bass. The questions that rage are where it resides on the soundtrack and why it resides there and, incredulously, this far into the game, whether or not it has been left on the soundtrack through poor production practice as some aberrant, unintended artifact or under the human hearing/monitoring capabilities radars.
> 
> 
> Bosso





Others have a different opinion on the matter. If you want an expert opinion on the matter, read the posting in this link and the one right after it.


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post12675550


----------



## T( )( )L

I think it's very sad to see mixers filtering the lows (


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21025578
> 
> 
> No and no (with caveats.)
> 
> 
> But that is me... and I'm lucky that for the past 5 years, the only "tv" work I've done is for HBO, and they let us go very "theatrical." The only exception is that I will make sure to push the background ambiences up a little for tv because I know when the reference level is brought down those things will tend to fall off the bottom and leave the show a little lifeless.
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> As with everything, there are a ton of ways to skin the cat... our company, however, is relatively standardized (i.e. no bass management, full 5.1.)





Not sure if your company did this one, but recently I took a rather random look at the HBO Band of Brothers DVDs.


LFE covered 20 to 120 Hz with no infra.


Main channels primarily covered 20 to 20 khz, but there were some instances of very high level infra on some of the main channels (8-10 Hz area). Content was shell shots that went through the interior of a troop carrier airplane skin but did not explode. As a comparison anti-aircraft shell fire explosions were loud but had no infra at all.


I guess my basic question is how noticable is that 8-10 Hz content that shows up on a single main channel when played back on your main system? Is your main system flat to that frequency on your main channels or are you down a lot?




Sample from Band of Brothers Disc 1 Part 2 Chapter 2 - Army Troop airplane ride to Normandy


Left side is LFE channel content, right side is L, C and R content.


----------



## Bunga99

FilmMixer,


I think I read somewhere you worked on Law Abiding Citizen and Source Code (but I could be wrong) can you please confirm and if possible list a couple of other theater releases you worked on.


I really enjoyed those two movies not only for LFE but more so for pure dynamics of those tracks. The dynamics of those movies are some of the best I've ever experienced in my home. If this is getting off topic, can you please PM them to me?


Thx,

Claude


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21025508
> 
> 
> bosso.. your original post used the term LFE instead of low frequency...
> 
> 
> LFE is a channel, not content... they aren't interchangeable when having this discussion.



The term LFE is an acronym for Low Frequency Effects (or Enhancement, depending on what reference you use). The channel is .1. This is semantics to me. As I explained, I use the term to refer to the frequencies in the BW of the .1 channel; 3-120 Hz, because I never know what channel they may end up in. Sorry for the confusion. Sometimes we say ULF or bass or low freqs, etc. Again, sorry for the layman mistake.



> Quote:
> Doesn't the quote from Dolby confirm everything that I have said to you in my last couple of replies (i.e. why I use the mains for LF content, how we down mix, etc?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to clog this thread with that discussion..



I think the problem here is that you're addressing my comments as being directed at you instead of referring to a general industry phenomenon. Virtually all of the 5 star ratings in our Master List have strong content


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21025847
> 
> 
> The term LFE is an acronym for Low Frequency Effects (or Enhancement, depending on what reference you use). The channel is .1. This is semantics to me. As I explained, I use the term to refer to the frequencies in the BW of the .1 channel; 3-120 Hz, because I never know what channel they may end up in. Sorry for the confusion. Sometimes we say ULF or bass or low freqs, etc. Again, sorry for the layman mistake.



bosso...


.1 and LFE are synonymous.










You like to quote Dolby, so here's a link.

What is the LFE channel? 


Because of the in band gain of the LFE channel, there is most certainly an importance placed on where the LF content originates when mixing.


I know it's how you like to use the term.. however, it is confusing and, IMO, an accurate way to discuss LF content... just my .02..



> Quote:
> I think the problem here is that you're addressing my comments as being directed at you instead of referring to a general industry phenomenon.



Not at all... I am very careful to point out where my thoughts lie and what the majority of my peers do... I never speak for them all, and don't imagine to think that your comments are personally directed towards my words or my work (except when they are.







)



> Quote:
> The only guy I've praised by name is Randy Thom. When it comes to movie magic, he's my hero. War Of The Worlds, The Incredibles, Monster House, How To Train Your Dragon, Percy Jackson...The Lightning Thief, The Last Airbender, Horton Hears A Who, Despicable Me, The Simpson's Movie, etc. His interviews in which he goes into some detail about how he creates different effects, etc., also adds a dimension to the enjoyment for me personally.
> 
> 
> I really don't know what films you've worked on. I wish you'd list them in your sig so we could all have that information.



I wholeheartedly agree about Randy... one of my idols, and I had the great pleasure to have him mix effects on a film for me when I was a sound supervisor a long time ago....


My identity isn't a secret..









Film Mixer's IMDB List 


(PS.. where did I say "outdated method?" in regards to filtering.. can't find it in any of my posts... not saying I didn't but don't remember that part of a conversation.







)


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21025994
> 
> 
> Film Mixer's IMDB List



Thanks for posting this. There's a few on here I have not seen that I'll have to check out.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21025709
> 
> 
> I guess my basic question is how noticable is that 8-10 Hz content that shows up on a single main channel when played back on your main system? Is your main system flat to that frequency on your main channels or are you down a lot?



We are fairly flat into the teens in our film stages (Dolby tunes our rooms, so we try and have some consistency to other stages around town)... our mains use dual 15"s for low end, but we then have dual 18"' Bag Ends for low frequency extension so we can hear that stuff going on down there.) Total of about 2800W of amplification per channel in the mains.


Each of our mains consist of:


HF Driver x 1 JBL 2360A Horn, Driver BMS with 700W Amplification


Mid Freq x 2 JBL 15" 700W


Bag End ELF 18" x 2 - 700W each.



I don't know exactly where the ELF integrates at, but they do go down to ~8Hz (I need to find out exactly where we last tuned the rooms, at what point we are integrating and what are floor is.)


And we just put in new subs for the LFE, which consist of 4 x 18" drivers.. haven't mixed on them yet, but can't wait to hear them.










Our company has stayed on a 2 way system for now.. it ensure the highest percentage of translation, and we haven't moved into the realm of 3 or 4 way systems yet...


----------



## Gellidius

in contrast to this, in the late 70's i worked for a while as a projectionist in a cinema;

their amp (stereo/transistorized) put out 45 Watts/ch.; the cinema could seat around 800 people.


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21025539
> 
> 
> I can't speak for everybody or every track.
> 
> 
> However in regards to the filtering, there shouldn't be any done after the mix...
> 
> 
> The encoders for both codecs offer filtering, and after the films leaves our hands, sometimes they are "mastered" by others before authoring where anything can happen...
> 
> 
> However, in most cases, what you are hearing on the lossless encodes is what we intended...



Any idea why they are "mastered" by other before authoring? Since you guys have already created the mix and the original sound intent, why does someone else want to modify it? And does this need the consent of the mixer or director or producer?


Back to another question, when you create the mix does the playback capability of the intended venue come into play? I guess you guys mix for a commercial theater, where there may be some guidelines for the hardware setup. I guess this 'theatrical mix' (I hope the term is correct) gets translated to bluray for home theater, where the systems vary a lot. In the past less 'woofage' was available, many people didn't have the capability to play low and loud. So discussion of low bass wasn't as vocal.


Nowadays (as you can see from this thread and others on AVS), many enthusiasts have access to some very capable subs and often multiples too. I'm one of them







So the expectation is there for soundtracks that are low and loud, when appropriate to the movie. Do film mixers take that into consideration? Namely that with better home theater subs, the mixer can push the envelope when it comes to deep bass.


Or perhaps the theatrical hardware standard is already quite high, so if you mix for that it would also satisfy the bass-heads in home theater?


----------



## notnyt

TF3 had a lot of nice bass scenes, but yeah, could have went lower and louder.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt* /forum/post/21027366
> 
> 
> TF3 had a lot of nice bass scenes, but yeah, could have went lower and louder.



Louder? I can't imagine wanting bass recorded any louder than in TF3. It seemed very hot to me. Perhaps a little more depth would have nice on occasions, but it seemed pretty loud througout. Generally it was a very good soundtrack.


I noticed that they slowed the action scenes down a bit so you could actually see the machines fighting instead of a big blur. Good for them.


----------



## bossobass

T III DSOTM; "I hereby discharge you from service".











This is one of the hottest effects.


Check out how they used the exact same effect with some sound in between but dropped -6dB. Pretty cool.


Bosso


----------



## maxmercy

Compare that to the intro for TF2 (Dreamworks/Paramount logos):











Or Sideswipe's flip over the Audi:











The hottest effect in TF2 (not the deepest, though):











I was expecting TF2 goodness and more....do not get me wrong. The mix is excellent, but I defininitely miss the 15-25Hz effects that were included in TF2....one of the deeper scenes is when the stone pillars fall on the decepticons in the desert toward the end....great use of ULF rumble. It helps that my main seat has a resonance at 18-22Hz...


The 'impact' of the effects in TF3 is better than TF2, though. The gunblasts were done very well.


But just like when Thor creates a 'land tsunami' with mjolnir, a building coming down should have something below 25Hz....IMO.


FilmMixer,


Thanks so much for your comments, even though the discussion strays OT, I really learn a lot from it.....


Oh, and I use two horn-loaded subs which give me +/- 3dB from 15-100Hz. I am 12dB down at 10Hz. I have a dip at 120Hz (which is criminal for 'slam), but it is a quarter-wave cancellation I can do little about (for now). I also listen at -10dB from reference (-7dB occasionally), to preserve my hearing. Audyssey's Dynamic EQ provides some LF boost (around 3dB at high signal strength) to the lowest freqs at -10dBRef, and ups the surrounds output so that sound does not collapse to the front at lower listening levels....it works very well.


JSS


----------



## deepstang

I have watched 30 minutes of Transformers 3 thus far. So far, there is a good amount of bass; however, not a lot below ~30Hz.


I was hoping for more during the opening scene. The opening introduction scene (Paramount stars) was basically a good hint as to the type of mix they used for the movie. I would say that Transformers 3 has the hottest surround mix I have heard for an action movie. The material going to the surrounds seems to be full range. That opening Paramount scene, the stars do a bass heavy (not low) glide around the room. Perhaps the best workout my surrounds have ever had. For the first time it made me notice how different the tonality is with my front mains and my surrounds. This movie will be great for those that have full size floor-standers for surrounds.


----------



## Toe

I guess my question is what are the chances of actually getting an unfiltered low end in the 3d/2d release at the end of the year? I would so LOVE to see this, but I am guessing the chances of that actually happening are VERY slim. The more I think about the low end filtering in this movie (and others) the more it bothers me since this track is SO awesome otherwise


----------



## maxmercy

Agreed....for as much as I complained above, the track is impressive. The imagery is impressive, I think back to Spinal Tap, though:

"Nigel Tufnel: Well, it's one louder, isn't it? It's not ten. You see, most blokes, you know, will be playing at ten. You're on ten here, all the way up, all the way up, all the way up, you're on ten on your guitar. Where can you go from there? Where?


Marty DiBergi: I don't know.


Nigel Tufnel: Nowhere. Exactly. What we do is, if we need that extra push over the cliff, you know what we do?


Marty DiBergi: Put it up to eleven.


Nigel Tufnel: Eleven. Exactly. One louder."


I want the push over the cliff for this film!!!!


JSS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuzpsO4ErOQ


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20961268
> 
> 
> Tried out Hanna this evening... four stars is my immediate impression of this one. Not too many scenes requiring LFE, but the scenes that did really brought it.




I agree. The LFE was pretty good, although not in abundance, but what there was, seemed some what deeper then what I experienced from Thor. I've heard similar complaints form those who have recently seen T3, which I'll be watching tonight. The question is, with the advent of non-compressed audio formats, why all the low bass filtering?



Ian


----------



## drewTT

Watched Troll Hunter on Netflix last night. It said it was streaming in 5.1. Not sure how deep it went but there was a ton of bass when the trolls were stomping around. Not bad...


----------



## bori

Everyone is complaining about TF3 bass cause it wasn't deep enough. Let it go cause this movie had about 2 hours of bass throughout. I have a conquest and it kept going the entire movie. Great bass throughout even though it didn't hit WOW depth. It was still great IMO.


----------



## dicey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21028935
> 
> 
> I guess my question is what are the chances of actually getting an unfiltered low end in the 3d/2d release at the end of the year? I would so LOVE to see this, but I am guessing the chances of that actually happening are VERY slim. The more I think about the low end filtering in this movie (and others) the more it bothers me since this track is SO awesome otherwise


*Zero.*


Why?! One word (uh...acronym) : HTIB.







And laziness/cheapness.


Unfortunately, most mixes (both movie and music) are made to accommodate the lowest quality consumer equipment, which would be the iPod for music and the HTIB for movies. This is done by heavy use of both compression & limiting and sometimes by just boosting the mix into nasty hard clipping. The thinking for doing this (if you can call it that) goes that anything over a few dBs will cause heavy distortion from a iPod or HTIB, so to eliminate the possibility of any distortion, almost all of the soundtrack's original dynamic range is permanently removed! The end result is taking what started out as an amazing and powerful theatrical master or stereo music master (@30-40dB RMS DR for most action movie scenes _in all channels_ and @15-30dB for most rock/pop/hip-hop songs) and smashing that down to 1/4 (or less!) of what it started out as.

















This is one of the movie and music industries dirty secrets which has compromised &/or ruined 99.9% of our favorite CDs and DVD/BDs. Thank God for that last 0.1%!










I say laziness because this could all be solved by just including both the dynamically uncompressed theatrical mix as a selectable option along with the standard, dynamically compressed "home-theater" mix as the default. And I say cheapness because the same should go for CDs, all CD albums should come with 2 discs, one having the dynamically uncompressed version of the album for people with high quality stereo/HT systems, the other having a dynamically compressed version for iPod, boombox, car, etc.


Dare to dream......


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori* /forum/post/21030820
> 
> 
> Everyone is complaining about TF3 bass cause it wasn't deep enough. Let it go cause this movie had about 2 hours of bass throughout. I have a conquest and it kept going the entire movie. Great bass throughout even though it didn't hit WOW depth. It was still great IMO.



I agree. The battle scene at the end was outrageous! Great bass, enough to shake the room and terrific surround effects that put you right in the middle of the action. I wanted to go for a weapon!












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dicey* /forum/post/21031328
> 
> 
> I say laziness because this could all be solved by just including both the dynamically uncompressed theatrical mix as a selectable option along with the standard, dynamically compressed "home-theater" mix as the default. And I say cheapness because the same should go for CDs, all CD albums should come with 2 discs, one having the dynamically uncompressed version of the album for people with high quality stereo/HT systems, the other having a dynamically compressed version for iPod, boombox, car, etc.



Actually the Blu-Ray version of T3 does offer the standard compressed DD tract (in English) as an option. See audio set up.











Ian


----------



## dicey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21031354
> 
> 
> Actually the Blu-Ray version of T3 does offer the standard compressed DD tract (in English) as an option. See audio set up.



I'm afraid you are making a common mistake by confusing the term '_dynamic_ compression' (i.e. the compression of the dynamic range of a sound) with the term '_data_ compression' or '_lossy_ compression' (i.e. the compression and subsequent reduction of a digital soundtrack's data size).


Most lossy data compression codecs (DD, DD+, DTS, etc.) do an excellent job of preserving the soundtrack's original dynamic range but make sacrifices in the soundtracks perceived (audible) resolution.


The codecs aren't the problem (either lossy or lossless), it's the crappy _dymanically compressed & clipped_ mixes that are!


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dicey* /forum/post/21031328
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, most mixes (both movie and music) are made to accommodate the lowest quality consumer equipment, which would be the iPod for music and the HTIB for movies. This is done by heavy use of both compression & limiting and sometimes by just boosting the mix into nasty hard clipping. The end result is taking what started out as an amazing and powerful theatrical mix or stereo music mix (@30-40db RMS DR for most action movie scenes _in all channels_ and @15-30db for most rock/pop/hip-hop songs) and smashing that down to 1/4 or less of what it started out as.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the movie and music industries dirty secrets which has compromised &/or ruined 99.9% of our favorite CDs and DVD/BDs. Thank God for that .01%!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say laziness because this could all be solved by just including both the dynamically uncompressed theatrical mix as a selectable option along with the standard, dynamically compressed "home-theater" mix as the default. And I say cheapness because the same should go for CDs, all CD albums should come with 2 discs, one having the dynamically uncompressed version of the album for people with high quality stereo/HT systems, the other having a dynamically compressed version for iPod, boombox, car, etc.
> 
> 
> Dare to dream......



I don't think there is much truth to your statement in regards to movies. Even the compressed Dolby Digital 5.1 mixes we've been getting on DVD for years has the full dynamic range of the mix made for theatres. The reason for the 20-30Hz high-pass filter has nothing to do with accommodating Home Theater In a Box (HTIB)... FilmMixer explained it a few posts up... even theatres rarely can produce sound at flat levels below 20Hz, so it's done to prevent unwanted "stuff" hanging around down that low. It may not even be a filter at all, but just the choices made in the mixing process... so that content was simply just never there. In my opinion though, I think they should go ahead and include some "easter egg" ULF for the enthusiasts like us, and certainly nobody else will mind. A Walmart HTIB will filter it out anyway. And if filtering must be applied to clean away unintended ULF, at least make the high-pass at 15Hz or so. Even my fairly inexpensive HSU VTF3-MK3 can hit a very solid 16Hz at near-reference level, so I miss it when a movie only digs down to 30Hz.


Now... this is straying pretty far off-topic, but the "loudness war" is unfortunately alive and well in the music industry and ruining a lot of otherwise great albums, and I really like your idea of an album on CD having two versions... the "loud" one for your car and mobile player, and the "dynamic" one for your home system. At the price we pay for a new album on CD, the extra disc could definitely be included. That is another thing the movie industry is doing right: 3D Blu-ray, 2D Blu-ray, DVD, and Digital Copy all in one package for only a couple of bucks more than the single-disc version. Music industry should take note... may be the "dynamic" version of the album could even be lossless multi-channel on a Blu-ray disc.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dicey* /forum/post/21031328
> 
> *Zero.*
> 
> 
> Why?! One word (uh...acronym) : HTIB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And laziness/cheapness.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, most mixes (both movie and music) are made to accommodate the lowest quality consumer equipment, which would be the iPod for music and the HTIB for movies. This is done by heavy use of both compression & limiting and sometimes by just boosting the mix into nasty hard clipping. The thinking for doing this (if you can call it that) goes that anything over a few dBs will cause heavy distortion from a iPod or HTIB, so to eliminate the possibility of any distortion, almost all of the soundtrack's original dynamic range is permanently removed! The end result is taking what started out as an amazing and powerful theatrical mix or stereo music mix (@30-40dB RMS DR for most action movie scenes _in all channels_ and @15-30dB for most rock/pop/hip-hop songs) and smashing that down to 1/4 (or less!) of what it started out as.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the movie and music industries dirty secrets which has compromised &/or ruined 99.9% of our favorite CDs and DVD/BDs. Thank God for that last .01%!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say laziness because this could all be solved by just including both the dynamically uncompressed theatrical mix as a selectable option along with the standard, dynamically compressed "home-theater" mix as the default. And I say cheapness because the same should go for CDs, all CD albums should come with 2 discs, one having the dynamically uncompressed version of the album for people with high quality stereo/HT systems, the other having a dynamically compressed version for iPod, boombox, car, etc.
> 
> 
> Dare to dream......



I disagree 100%... there is so much misinformation in this post, I don't know where to begin...


What is your source or experience to make such claims?


----------



## K5/SS

I just watched "Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen".... WOW! I don't know how it only ranked a 4 on the list? This movie was hitting so hard that my IPad rotated it's screen three times during the movie, sitting on my couch 12 feet away from my subs. I can't wait to see the new version.....


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21031516
> 
> 
> I disagree 100%... there is so much misinformation in this post, I don't know where to begin...
> 
> 
> What is your source or experience to make such claims?



Well-


Skip to 2:10






I love dynamics. And this guy feels the need to reduce it so peole don't constantly change the volume.










Who are these guys worried about? Little sarah jumping out of her seat?


And please explain to me the 20Ibs of information in a 10Ibs bag comment. Are these tracks not uncompressed? Are they not from a "studio master"?



By tinkering with it like that should it still be called "lossless uncompressed strait from the studio master" I don't think so.


I was excited to watch that video about the mix of transformers3 but by the time he started talking about dynamics i was really botherd.


Tell me im over analyzing this.


----------



## dicey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21031516
> 
> 
> I disagree 100%... there is so much misinformation in this post, I don't know where to begin...
> 
> 
> What is your source or experience to make such claims?



I can't name names, but I was told about the 'iPod mix' (actually, he called it the Discman mix, I just updated it) by a senior executive at Warner Bros Music. And he said the same held true for home-theater mixes as well.


I may not be an insider, but I have a few friends who are, and I have heard many uncompressed theatrical mixes of films such as Avatar, TDK, Iron Man, 300 and many others (they were on encrypted screener-type BD50s with high-res PCM soundtracks) that were played back on a SOTA home-theater system (Magico speakers, mbl mono amps, custom 15" subs, etc) and the difference between them and the consumer versions was _night and day_ in both dynamic range and audible resolution. Even the _dialog_ was significantly more powerful. On the consumer BD 0f 300, when Gerard Butler yells "This is Sparta!", it is at roughly the same volume as the rest of his dialog, but on the theatrical-mix BD, it got at least 10dB louder than his speaking voice level and actually sounded like he was really yelling right to my face! It was awesome! And don't get me started on the differences in bass....










Now don't get me wrong, there are a precious few BDs and DVDs that actually have true high dynamic range soundtracks and sound very close to/identical to the theatrical versions (of which, most of them have been discussed on this thread).


My point is, that *all* of our favorite movies should sound every bit as good as their theatrical masters do. Why they so rarely do is a question that I'm afraid has no good answer.


----------



## dicey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano* /forum/post/21031651
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 2:10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love dynamics. And this guy feels the need to reduce it so peole don't constantly change the volume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these guys worried about? Little sarah jumping out of her seat?
> 
> 
> And please explain to me the 20Ibs of information in a 10Ibs bag comment. Are these tracks not uncompressed? Are they not from a "studio master"?
> 
> 
> By tinkering with it like that should it still be called "lossless uncompressed strait from the studio master" I don't think so.
> 
> 
> I was excited to watch that video about the mix of transformers3 but by the time he started talking about dynamics i was really botherd.
> 
> 
> Tell me im over analyzing this.



You're not. The differences between the theatrical mixes and the home-theater mixes are often huge.


----------



## maxmercy

FilmMixer,


Would you be able to find out if the home DTHD track on Transfromers 3 was 'toned down', or if any alteration was made for the DTHD and/or DD 5.1 or 2.0 mixes?


I could understand a DD5.1 or DD2.0 mix being 'toned down' due to playback likely occurring through TV speakers, but not the DTHD mix....


The dynamics in the DTHD 7.1 mix for TF3 seemed pretty snappy to me, and on par with the presentation I remember in-theater.....in fact, nearly identical, save for my reduction in overall spl in-home.


I will have to say that there are some BluRays that seem to lack the impact I experienced in-theater, notably X-Men Origins: Wolverine. Gambit throwing the cards at Hugh Jackman was downright concussive in-theater, not so much at home.......not sure if that was intentional or not, though....many variables in play.



JSS



BTW - "And we will see about the Oscars.. this is my first year to have a say."


Congratulations on the above...


----------



## mrcoop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21025342
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "not much in the way of lf"?
> 
> 
> Plenty of LFE down to 20 Hz.
> 
> 
> For the main channels there is plenty of lf content down to 20 Hz along with some higher level infra down to 10 Hz at times.



Min channels down to 20hz







...my 2 subs have excellent output down to 10...not sure what happened as far as the sub goes...did watch part 3 and part 4 and the bass was there but no where near the likes of the Pacific...still have the other parts to watch.


Watched transformers 3 last night and it was a bass feast as far as output and original feel goes...similar to the ironhide flip in the other Trans...very well done lf.


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano* /forum/post/21031651
> 
> 
> Well-
> 
> 
> Skip to 2:10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love dynamics. And this guy feels the need to reduce it so peole don't constantly change the volume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these guys worried about? Little sarah jumping out of her seat?
> 
> 
> And please explain to me the 20Ibs of information in a 10Ibs bag comment. Are these tracks not uncompressed? Are they not from a "studio master"?
> 
> 
> 
> By tinkering with it like that should it still be called "lossless uncompressed strait from the studio master" I don't think so.
> 
> 
> I was excited to watch that video about the mix of transformers3 but by the time he started talking about dynamics i was really botherd.
> 
> 
> Tell me im over analyzing this.



Thanks for the link. I just saw the interview.


Yes, it does seem like Greg is saying that a different mix was created for the home theater and that this mix has some dynamic compression as compared to the theater release.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21032092
> 
> 
> Min channels down to 20hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...my 2 subs have excellent output down to 10...not sure what happened as far as the sub goes...did watch part 3 and part 4 and the bass was there but no where near the likes of the Pacific...still have the other parts to watch.
> 
> 
> Watched transformers 3 last night and it was a bass feast as far as output and original feel goes...similar to the ironhide flip in the other Trans...very well done lf.





Band of Brothers was discussed a bit here. I don't have a copy of The Pacific yet, so I can not make any comparison.


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post21025709 





The Ironhide flip scene from T1 does not go much below 30 Hz.


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dicey* /forum/post/21031695
> 
> 
> I may not be an insider, but I have a few friends who are, and I have heard many uncompressed theatrical mixes of films such as Avatar, TDK, Iron Man, 300 and many others (they were on encrypted screener-type BD50s with high-res PCM soundtracks)
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> My point is, that *all* of our favorite movies should sound every bit as good as their theatrical masters do. Why they so rarely do is a question that I'm afraid has no good answer.



Indeed, the bluray ought to have the full uncompressed theater mix. Not some lesser version...


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K5/SS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just watched "Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen".... WOW! I don't know how it only ranked a 4 on the list? This movie was hitting so hard that my IPad rotated it's screen three times during the movie, sitting on my couch 12 feet away from my subs. I can't wait to see the new version.....



I agree. I have a very modest setup but I couldn't believe how hard it hit throughout the movie. I'm jacked fyi see and hear the new one as well..


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I have a very modest setup but I couldn't believe how hard it hit throughout the movie. I'm jacked fyi see and hear the new one as well..



*to


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21025847
> 
> 
> 
> JPC has relished posting SL graphs of some scenes from those movies of only the .1 channel, then only the FL/FR channels when his methods show none of the ULF is in the .1 channel and all of it is in the FL/FR channels. His inference... *well, honestly, I don't really know what his inference is*.





Inference to what?


You guys prefer to see the bass (meaning infra) from all channels mixed together (meaning mono) because of "reason X, Y, and Z" (meaning that is what "I" do).


I prefer to look at the sound mix by individual channel. That way I get a good feel what the sound mixer did to end up with the final multi channel sound. No one else cares, so I only post a few of the spectrograms with the LFE channel and L, C, R channels isolated. I also isolate all channels for a look see, but I never post them here.


----------



## mrcoop

I meant to say..."Main" channels down to 20 and even down to 10







...I know my mains cannot do that.


Yea, I know the iron flip doesn't go real low but its the way it sounds out of the sub..very unique and Trans 3 has several effects similar to that flip.


----------



## mrcoop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21032207
> 
> 
> Band of Brothers was discussed a bit here. I don't have a copy of The Pacific yet, so I can not make any comparison.
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post21025709



I know that scene and yes it had some good bass tho short...You obviously nned to see the pacific...the bass is intense and at times non stop...that is what I thought I would get from the band of bros, tho the tank scene was good on disc 2.


----------



## mojomike

I think far too much is being made of what we are reading about T3...dynamic compression, filtering under 20hz, blah, blah, blah. Forget about that crap and give it a watch and a listen and just enjoy. It's a fun ride despite the shortcomings that have been written about it. While


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dicey* /forum/post/21031695
> 
> 
> I can't name names, but I was told about the 'iPod mix' (actually, he called it the Discman mix, I just updated it) by a senior executive at Warner Bros Music. And he said the same held true for home-theater mixes as well.



I'm not going to argue about the music industries practices... it's an entirely different medium, with absolutely no standard, where the _song is_ the commerce... you have to make the product stand out, for better or worse, and I'm not going to get into the debate about that, because it's no secret what most popular music sounds like and how it is produced.


But a senior executive from WBMG has no idea what the standard operating practices are for the home theater division..



> Quote:
> I may not be an insider, but I have a few friends who are, and I have heard many uncompressed theatrical mixes of films such as Avatar, TDK, Iron Man, 300 and many others (they were on encrypted screener-type BD50s with high-res PCM soundtracks) that were played back on a SOTA home-theater system (Magico speakers, mbl amps, custom 15" subs, etc) and the difference between them and the consumer versions was _night and day_ in both dynamic range and audible resolution. Even the _dialog_ was significantly more powerful. On the consumer BD 0f 300, when Gerard Butler yells "This is Sparta!", it is at roughly the same volume as the rest of his dialog, but on the theatrical-mix BD, it got at least 10dB louder than his speaking voice level and actually sounded like he was really yelling right to my face! It was awesome! And don't get me started on the differences in bass....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, there are a precious few BDs and DVDs that actually have true high dynamic range soundtracks and sound very close to/identical to the theatrical versions (of which, most of them have been discussed on this thread).
> 
> 
> My point is, that *all* of our favorite movies should sound every bit as good as their theatrical masters do. Why they so rarely do is a question that I'm afraid has no good answer.



This shouldn't get into a lengthy debate.... if you have even been to a near field mix, you would understand what does and doesn't happen.


But there is a more fundamental point, and a "good" answer to your comment..


As good as everyone systems are/can be, they aren't cinemas...


The fact that the SPL standard is different, as is the eq curve, as are other things... there are good reasons why a film should have a presentation that it tailored for an environment that isn't a cinema....


When you lower the SPL standard, from 85 to 80 or 75, you will sometimes lose dialog and low level ambiences...


You (mistakenly) assume that reducing the dynamic range comes from the use of compressors, where it is usually a simple raising up of what will fall into the noise floor...


While there is a true debate to be had about the ULF content,or lack thereof, in TF3, anyone who claims it is lacking, or compromised, in dynamic range needs to have their heads examined.










BTW.. I've mixed over 130 films... of those, 115+ were presented on home video with the original theatrical print master.. on the ones that weren't, I supervised all but 2 of them.


It's not a dirty little secret, we are all involved (for the most part) and it isn't the travesty or debacle you are making it out to be....


You made the assertion that we are mixing for the lowest common denominator... that is not true at all... when we do a near filed mix, or re-master, we use setups that are better than 99% of home theaters in a controlled environment... we do, however, monitor at the home theater standard..



> Quote:
> The end result is taking what started out as an amazing and powerful theatrical master or stereo music master (@30-40dB RMS DR for most action movie scenes in all channels and @15-30dB for most rock/pop/hip-hop songs) and smashing that down to 1/4 (or less!) of what it started out as



That's just not true, once again... usually, on the louder films, you will raise up low level ambiences and dialog (and the Greg Russell video, if you pay attention and listen to what he says, confirms this) by 1 to 3 db, and lower loud sections by as much (or little, IMO)... that isn't a 75% reduction in dynamic range... and if you lower things, it usually only because your are out of bits/clipping.


And you once again need to stop putting music and films in the same category.. the production practices and mastering processes are two vastly different creatures...


I can't change the fact that home theater has a different SPL reference, and neither can you.. add to that fact that the room is almost (greater than 99.9% of the time) going to be a large percentage smaller than even the smallest cinema, and there is no x-curve, etc... the reasons why most studios spend the money and resources to make an optimized mix for the consumer become fairly obvious.


You accuse the studios of laziness and cheapness.. that certainly isn't the case, or all they would do would be to put the theatrical mix on all releases... a near field/HT mix isn't cheap by any means. (and if you're suggesting they put both versions on the BR, I think that would be a great waste of space and bandwidth, IMO.)


I know my post won't get very far with most.... there are a lot of AVS'ers who will point out that they spent a ton of money on their rooms and gear, and want what we playback on the dub stage...


If the standards, tunings and spaces were the same, I'd agree... but they are not.


And while the point of this thread is to celebrate fantastic low end, and sometimes decry the lack of it, there is much to be celebrated in what is available to consumers in this day and age, and I think your post, while raising some good points (if they were in fact what is going on, and IMO and experience it is not), dismisses the 99% of things we get right as a creative audio community in our goals of helping directors tell their stories through sound.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21031801
> 
> 
> FilmMixer,
> 
> 
> Would you be able to find out if the home DTHD track on Transfromers 3 was 'toned down', or if any alteration was made for the DTHD and/or DD 5.1 or 2.0 mixes?
> 
> 
> I could understand a DD5.1 or DD2.0 mix being 'toned down' due to playback likely occurring through TV speakers, but not the DTHD mix....
> 
> *The dynamics in the DTHD 7.1 mix for TF3 seemed pretty snappy to me, and on par with the presentation I remember in-theater.....in fact, nearly identical, save for my reduction in overall spl in-home.*
> 
> 
> JSS
> 
> 
> BTW - "And we will see about the Oscars.. this is my first year to have a say."
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the above...



Thanks for the congrats...


JSS.. I am sure you've seen the video by Greg about the HT 7.1 for TF3.. so obviously the answer is yes.










The bold part reaffirms my feelings in my lengthy post response to dicey...


I too think this is a fantastic presentation of one of the years best...


Tomorrow I get to hear my favorite track of the year so far (neck in neck with TF3 for me...) "Fast Five.."


It's a good time to be a film lover, and a home theater addict.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

*Machete - DVD, Dolby Digital*


Machete don't text. Machete gets 4.5 stars from me, though it's a bit borderline due to quantity. Extension is too nice to just give it 4 stars though IMO.


----------



## tony123

FilmMixer, thank you so much for your participation! Fascinating reading!


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the congrats...
> 
> 
> JSS.. I am sure you've seen the video by Greg about the HT 7.1 for TF3.. so obviously the answer is yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bold part reaffirms my feelings in my lengthy post response to dicey...
> 
> 
> I too think this is a fantastic presentation of one of the years best...
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I get to hear my favorite track of the year so far (neck in neck with TF3 for me...) "Fast Five.."
> 
> 
> It's a good time to be a film lover, and a home theater addict.



FM,


How is the SPL standard different?


Isn't the standard 105dB peaks for L/C/R/S, and 115dB peaks for LFE for both home and theater?


I calibrate to a 75dB level with a -30dBFS signal for lcrs, and 85dB for LFE.......


JSS


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21033405
> 
> 
> FM,
> 
> 
> How is the SPL standard different?
> 
> 
> Isn't the standard 105dB peaks for L/C/R/S, and 115dB peaks for LFE for both home and theater?
> 
> 
> I calibrate to a 75dB level with a -30dBFS signal for lcrs, and 85dB for LFE.......
> 
> 
> JSS




That theoretical peak playback level only applies to people who listen to the system with the master volume set to the calibrated "reference level" position along with having source material that does not use Dialnorm (AKA Dialnorm value of -31 = no volume reduction).


That master volume reference level setting is hardly ever used in a home setting!


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> As good as everyone systems are/can be, they aren't cinemas...



Now how many times have I said that on this forum. Thanks FilmMixer









+1


----------



## Gellidius

in my experience, i think that people who can't listen to a movie at the same level (0dB) used in good cinemas is most probably because their room needs sound treatment.


a good sign for insufficiently treated rooms is shrieking highs and muddled mids, along with a wince now and then and good headaches.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/21034147
> 
> 
> Now how many times have I said that on this forum. Thanks FilmMixer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1



I believe he is saying with the right mix they are as good or better.


----------



## dicey

FilmMixer,


First, I would like to state I greatly appreciate all of the time and effort you have put into this and many other threads. I totally respect your experience and expertise in the field of sound mixing. But I'm afraid I disagree with you on a few things.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21032722
> 
> 
> But there is a more fundamental point, and a "good" answer to your comment..
> 
> 
> As good as everyone systems are/can be, they aren't cinemas...



I agree that _most_ peoples systems are not and never will be capable of reproducing a high dynamic range soundtrack in all of its glory. And for them, the current home-theater mixes are perfectly adequate. But this thread is primarily populated by those few movie lovers that one day hope to have systems that can handle high-SPL soundtracks with ease (and some of us enthusiasts actually do). For those few, only the best will do, and right now we are rarely getting it.



> Quote:
> The fact that the SPL standard is different, as is the eq curve



I'm not sure what you mean by EQ curve. Please elaborate.



> Quote:
> When you lower the SPL standard, from 85 to 80 or 75, you will sometimes lose dialog and low level ambiences...
> 
> 
> You (mistakenly) assume that reducing the dynamic range comes from the use of compressors, where it is usually a simple raising up of what will fall into the noise floor...



This is true, but doing this results in a 'low listening level mix' aka 'near-field mix'. This is fine for Mr. Joe Consumer but not for the guy dropping serious cash who wants to have a home cinema experience that's _as good or better_ then at the megaplex downtown (which unfortunately, isn't that hard to achieve







).



> Quote:
> While there is a true debate to be had about the ULF content,or lack thereof, in TF3, anyone who claims it is lacking, or compromised, in dynamic range needs to have their heads examined.



Now I haven't heard TF3 yet but judging by the first two, its mid-bass through high-frequency dynamics are probably fine, but as has already been shown, its low-bass dynamics are sorely lacking, as is the case with the _vast majority_ of blockbuster home-theater mixes. This cannot be denied.



> Quote:
> BTW.. I've mixed over 130 films... of those, 115+ were presented on home video with the original theatrical print master.. on the ones that weren't, I supervised all but 2 of them.



I believe you, but the majority of your work has been on mainly dialog-heavy types of films, which unfortunately won't benefit that much from being sourced from the theatrical master. Speaking of 'sourced', I thought your mix on Source Code was really good, very appropriate for the material. Good movie, too.



> Quote:
> You made the assertion that we are mixing for the lowest common denominator... that is not true at all... when we do a near filed mix, or re-master, we use setups that are better than 99% of home theaters in a controlled environment... we do, however, monitor at the home theater standard..



If that's the case, then why are so many of our favorite action movie soundtracks so weak in overall dynamic range? Especially the ones that I've compared to the original theatrical masters? I'm not criticizing you personally, I just would really like to know. Do you think it might be possible that there is some additional mixing/altering of the sound mix after you turn it over? Could it be possible that the authoring facilities might be adding additional compression to the mixes. I'm not trying to create a conspiracy theory or anything, just thinking out loud.



> Quote:
> I can't change the fact that home theater has a different SPL reference, and neither can you.. add to that fact that the room is almost (greater than 99.9% of the time) going to be a large percentage smaller than even the smallest cinema, and there is no x-curve, etc... the reasons why most studios spend the money and resources to make an optimized mix for the consumer become fairly obvious.



Even with the X-curve uncompensated for, the raw theatrical mixes that I've heard sound significantly better than the home-theater mixes, with a few nice exceptions where the two were very close.



> Quote:
> You accuse the studios of laziness and cheapness.. that certainly isn't the case, or all they would do would be to put the theatrical mix on all releases... a near field/HT mix isn't cheap by any means. (and if you're suggesting they put both versions on the BR, I think that would be a great waste of space and bandwidth, IMO.)



I do agree with you about creating the HT mix for the average consumer, but I _completely disagree_ with you that it would be a waste of space to put both versions on the disc. Doing this would allow the consumer to decide which one they prefer. And the HT mix could be lossy because who really cares if the weaker sounding mix is data compressed or not.



> Quote:
> I know my post won't get very far with most.... there are a lot of AVS'ers who will point out that they spent a ton of money on their rooms and gear, and want what we playback on the dub stage...
> 
> 
> If the standards, tunings and spaces were the same, I'd agree... but they are not.



I know, but this is why Blu-ray was invented. To allow guys like us to get the best possible movie experience at home. Why even bother offering lossless codecs if all the studios are willing to put on them is already compromised.



> Quote:
> And while the point of this thread is to celebrate fantastic low end, and sometimes decry the lack of it, there is much to be celebrated in what is available to consumers in this day and age, and I think your post, while raising some good points (if they were in fact what is going on, and IMO and experience it is not), dismisses the 99% of things we get right as a creative audio community in our goals of helping directors tell their stories through sound.



And for this, I thank you. But in the end, us audio geeks want everything to sound as good as it possibly can, and right now, that isn't happening nearly enough.


----------



## riverwolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gellidius* /forum/post/21034159
> 
> 
> in my experience, i think that people who can't listen to a movie at the same level (0dB) used in good cinemas is most probably because their room needs sound treatment.
> 
> 
> a good sign for insufficiently treated rooms is shrieking highs and muddled mids, along with a wince now and then and good headaches.



I see this trotted out from time to time. We'll have to agree to disagree. For some, this may be true. The rest of us probably like our hearing and would prefer to protect it so we can continue to enjoy our audio hobbies for years to come. As it is, I already have a bit of tinnitus, likely due to practicing the "if it's too loud, you're too old" approach in my younger days...can you say Def Leppard's full "In the Round" touring rig built for 20k plus seat arenas in a tiny little 12,400 seat venue?


-Brent


----------



## Gellidius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riverwolf* /forum/post/21034663
> 
> 
> I see this trotted out from time to time. We'll have to agree to disagree. For some, this may be true. The rest of us probably like our hearing and would prefer to protect it so we can continue to enjoy our audio hobbies for years to come. As it is, I already have a bit of tinnitus, likely due to practicing the "if it's too loud, you're too old" approach in my younger days...can you say Def Leppard's full "In the Round" touring rig built for 20k plus seat arenas in a tiny little 12,400 seat venue?
> 
> 
> -Brent



then, you don't go to cinema, where the SPL is about the same as in a HT room.

a few seconds or minutes of high SPL will not do anything bad to our hearing; what actually does something bad is high SPL continuously for some hour or more, not minutes; it's a combination of SPL/time. this is not my opinion, but scientific fact, although i can't give a link about this at the moment.

sure, an untreated room where one plays a movie at 0dB will be unbearable, but it's not the right way to do it, it just defeats the capability of having good sound.

it's like watching something on a Kuro, but outside in full sunlight.


if you were to go to a concert hall where they play Tchaikovsky's 1812, would you tell (or wish) the conductor to not play so loud, but to compress the dynamic range in order to protect your hearing? or would you tell the manager in the cinema to lower the volume when a loud scene is about to happen?

it's the same thing for a HT; if the installation is well done, then there's nothing to worry, just like at the concert or at the cinema.



the room is as important as the reproduction system, and that is why cinemas are treated in a way that they will have good sound.


what easily does damage is listening to highly compressed music at 120 dBSPL for hours and hours, but it does not happen in movies that the sound levels are extreme for hours.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dicey* /forum/post/21031463
> 
> 
> I'm afraid you are making a common mistake by confusing the term '_dynamic_ compression' (i.e. the compression of the dynamic range of a sound) with the term '_data_ compression' or '_lossy_ compression' (i.e. the compression and subsequent reduction of a digital soundtrack's data size).
> 
> 
> Most lossy data compression codecs (DD, DD+, DTS, etc.) do an excellent job of preserving the soundtrack's original dynamic range but make sacrifices in the soundtracks perceived (audible) resolution.
> 
> 
> The codecs aren't the problem (either lossy or lossless), it' the crappy _dymanically compressed & clipped_ mixes that are!



I realize that it maybe counter productive to use a high pass LFE filter on certain loss less audio tracks. Regardless, I was just pointing out that they do occasionally offer the lossy version, on the same disc, so why not on the loss less track, keep more of the deep bass intact.


Ian


----------



## maxmercy

I listen at 10dB below reference due to speaker limitations, and to preserve my hearing. The system can easily reach reference, but I am at 5% THD at -7dB. -10dB is very clean, no distortion. -7dB has some distortion, but not many can tell. Reference just doesn't sound great on my system to me. You need high efficiency speakers to hit reference levels on receiver power, and they need to be operating well within their linear range to sound good.


And my room is quite well treated. 20 4" thick bass traps and 9 2" thick panels at the first reflection points for LCR. My subs have more than enough output. I am at less than 5% THD from 16hz on up at reference level.



JSS


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dicey* /forum/post/21034525
> 
> 
> FilmMixer,
> 
> 
> First, I would like to state I greatly appreciate all of the time and effort you have put into this and many other threads. I totally respect your experience and expertise in the field of sound mixing. But I'm afraid I disagree with you on a few things.



Thanks for the kind words...


However, I disagree fundamentally with some points you put forward as "fact" and "truth," so we'll have to agree to disagree...



> Quote:
> I agree that _most_ peoples systems are not and never will be capable of reproducing a high dynamic range soundtrack in all of its glory. And for them, the current home-theater mixes are perfectly adequate. But this thread is primarily populated by those few movie lovers that one day hope to have systems that can handle high-SPL soundtracks with ease (and some of us enthusiasts actually do). For those few, only the best will do, and _*right now we are rarely getting it.*_



Please tell me the percentage of films that aren't the theatrical print master? And of those films, can you quantify how different they might be from said master?


How many near field mixes have you been to?


As I said, the differences most mixer I work with do amount to no more than 1-3 db changes in the relative balances of the stems... hardly the 75% change you alluded to earlier.


This argument comes up every two or three years about how those who spend more money on there systems are somehow entitled to the industry giving them what they want...


You said this in no uncertain terms:



> Quote:
> ...most mixes (both movie and music) are _*made to accommodate the lowest quality consumer equipment*_, which would be the iPod for music and the HTIB for movies.



If that is the case, why do we do HT remasters on Genelecs (my monitor of choice), or other "high" end near field monitors, in world class mixing stages? Is that "lowest quality consumer" equipment?


The idea behind a remaster is to account for the vast majority of situations where the work will be hear in perpetuity, i.e. home theaters or living rooms...


And again, and this won't be the last time I say this, the changes are minor at best.... (and while I can't account for what some see as the lack of ULF in TF3, neither you or I know if that was designed that way for the theatrical, or if Greg and the mixing team felt it best for the home mix...)



> Quote:
> This is true, but doing this results in a 'low listing level mix' aka 'near-field mix'. This is fine for Mr. Joe Consumer but not for the guy dropping serious cash who wants to have a home cinema experience that's as good or better then at the megaplex downtown (which unfortunately, isn't that hard to achieve ).



While it may indeed be better than some megaplexs, it will never be better than what we did on the dub stage.


That is the reference.


It's what the director signed off on, and it is what we strive to maintain all the way down the line.



> Quote:
> Now I haven't heard TF3 yet but judging by the first two, its mid-bass through high-frequency dynamics are probably fine, but as has already been shown, its low-bass dynamics are sorely lacking, *as is the case with the vast majority of blockbuster home-theater mixes. This cannot be denied.*



Sure it can be denied... just because you say it doesn't make it true.


Majority? How do you know if you haven't heard the original? And no one is complaining about the low bass dynamics in TF3, they are complaining about the lack of ULF.. two completely different things.



> Quote:
> I believe you, but the majority of your work has been on mainly dialog-heavy types of films, which unfortunately won't benefit that much from being sourced from the theatrical master. Speaking of 'sourced', I thought your mix on Source Code was really good, very appropriate for the material. Good movie, too.



I will go out on a limb and say that a majority of "dialog-heavy" mixes have a greater dialog dynamic range than most action films....


There's a saying in my business.. "loud is easy, quiet is hard." There's nothing to hide behind....



> Quote:
> If that's the case, then why are so many of our favorite action movie soundtracks so weak in overall dynamic range? Especially the ones that I've compared to the original theatrical masters? I'm not criticizing you personally, I just would really like to know. Do you think it might be possible that there is some additional mixing/altering of the sound mix after you turn it over? Could it be possible that the authoring facilities might be adding additional compression to the mixes. I'm not trying to create a conspiracy theory or anything, just thinking out loud.



In order..


Don't agree with that...


How and where did you do comparisons to the theatrical masters (the only comparison that would ever matter would be on the dub stage in a level match test...) Hearing a screener and then later hearing the "commercial" release doesn't count, btw...


I know, based on the client, if they plan on "altering" or "mixing.." I those situations, I approve such material (if time and schedules permit... if not me, another qualified part of the sound team.)


Authoring houses don't, in general, have the capability of remixing for the most part.. and even if they did, what would be the point of a vendor (i.e. authoring house) changing the work of it's client (i.e. the studio?) Because they can? Because??????? There's no logical answer for that, and it just doesn't happen as a general practice (and the studios, at this point in time) do a lot more work in house, and are fairly competent in how they go about it..


Authoring can change some things, but the core of the .bwav files stay in tact in lossless codecs.. you, of course, can set the Dialog Norm flag, automatically engage DRC (which is a post process, i.e. not damaging to the audio) etc.. and in the lossy encoders, you can indeed filter content, etc...



> Quote:
> I know, but this is why Blu-ray was invented. To allow guys like us to get the best possible movie experience at home. Why even bother offering lossless codecs if all the studios want to put on them is already compromised.



Which is what we are striving to do.. give you a mix that translates.


It was originally mixed with a large venue acoustic space in mind, with speaker systems, eq and amplification that aren't matched in 99.999% of any home theater.... are we really supposed to cater to the .001% (even if you guys are the ones that are the most vocal?)


I've been doing this going on 21+ years.. dedicated my life, and even some of my health, to it... do you really think I'd knowingly do something, or support, willy nilly destroying my lives work because we don't have the experience or education behind the "why's" and "how's?"


As I've said so many times in the thread in the last couple of days... what is changed for these home theatre remasters is slight at best... without a direct knowledge of what the theatrical presentation sounded like, speculation about the neutering of a track is pure speculation.. trust me, not all mixes are created equal, even the blockbusters...


I understand people who spend their hard earned money want the best... I want that for them too.. but I think you are making assumption of what is, can and has been done to a lot of titles out there, and instead of always chalking it up to the conclusion that it was neutered by the studio and mixers for some Joe Consumer listening to it on a HTIB, you should consider that maybe the mix wasn't all that to begin with..


I'm lucky enough to do what I love, and love what I do.... I wouldn't sit idly by if the industry as a whole was on a crusade to ruin our work, or not present it in it's best light...


Home theaters are cinemas, and cinemas aren't home theaters.....


There has to be some consideration for that fact, even if the big spenders don't like it.










(and thanks for keeping the debate civil and well thought out... I'm not the last word on this subject, and I wish there were other mixers who cared to chime in... I'm just as passionate as you are on the subject, and hope my comments come off as they are meant to..







)


----------



## bossobass

X-Formers III; Dark Side Of The Moon


After watching the movie several more times and more closely analyzing the 3-120 Hz content (LFE+RB through the SW output), my personal opinion is that the soundtrack as a whole is not filtered.


It appears by the evidence that the individual effects were filtered. Most of them are filtered, but a few of them are not because some spots show content to 5 Hz.


The


----------



## mailiang

Film mixer,

Although I enjoyed the bass mix in _Transformers 3_, what I don't understand is why we can have films on Blu-Ray like _Inception_, which offered so much deep bass that I found it at times a bit distracting, and yet we have films like T3 and Thor, which pretty much offer more shallow plots in return for loads of action with superb graphics, and yet their bass tracks in comparison, at least to me, yielded less impact.


Ian


----------



## javanpohl

After reading through a few pages, I'd like to throw a couple of things out there:


1) I think we tend to listen at lower levels at home than what the local cinemas usually put out, and this skews our perception of what dynamic range the theater has. Personally, I find that I can set the volume lower because I don't need the dialogue to be as loud at home as they have it in the theater. At the theater, they have to overcome all sorts of noise: popcorn munching, patrons talking, etc. I think our ability to detect the difference between 75 db and 85 (possible levels for dialogue) is not nearly as sensitive as our ability to distinguish between 105 db and 115 (possible peak levels). Ergo, the overall volume at the theater could be higher than what we have at home, but we don't notice it very well because we assume the volume of the dialogue is the same. Thus we conclude that the dynamic range at the theater is higher. ... just a theory.


... of course, I'm sure plenty of people set their volume levels equally or excessively high than the theater, but I would think most of us don't.


2) Certain films can seem to have more bass than others because our rooms and system have uneven bass responses and certain films can focus in on certain frequencies more than others.


3) "X" usually stands for literally the letter 'X' or "cross", but not usually for "trans"


----------



## centauro74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Film mixer,
> 
> Although I enjoyed the bass mix in Transformers 3, what I don't understand is why we can have films on Blu-Ray like Inception, which offered so much deep bass that I found it at times a bit distracting, and yet we have films like T3 and Thor, which pretty much offer more shallow plots in return for loads of action with superb graphics, and yet their bass tracks in comparison, at least to me, yielded less impact.
> 
> 
> Ian



Cause that's what the director intended.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *centauro74* /forum/post/21039326
> 
> 
> Cause that's what the director intended.













Hmmm.....I woudln't be so sure about that.




Ian


----------



## sdurani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21038936
> 
> 
> what I don't understand is why we can have films on Blu-Ray like _Inception_, which offered so much deep bass that I found it at times a bit distracting



Why not just turn up the bass on your system until it becomes distracting?


----------



## Auditor55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/20999343
> 
> 
> Lossy codecs, DTS Surround and DD can produce the exact same audio on output of decoding, which is 24 bit, 48kHz audio (which is what 99.9% of films are mixed in.)
> 
> 
> The difference between what a lossless track contain and it's lossy counterpart is usually less than 0.01%. This is measurable, objective data.
> 
> 
> If you listen to what the lossy encoder is throwing out, it sounds like hash, random digital hash...
> 
> 
> Lossy codecs throw out sounds that aren't perceptible because their frequencies are masked by other frequencies at greater amplitude.. what this means, as far as subjective listening, is a loss of air and spaciousness, not of dynamic range.
> 
> 
> Placebo of knowing what you are listening to makes a big difference...
> 
> 
> These comments aren't personal or directed to you in particular... it's just an argument that I thought died out long ago with the death of HD-DVD, and I don't mind a debate as long as no one else does.



Can someone say "Double Blind Level Matched Listen Test"


----------



## maxmercy

Bosso,


I'll get level-matched (to account for dialnorm) peak v average graphs this weekend for all 3 movies with bass management engaged, with anything below 200Hz sent to the sub out. Then we can see what each film really does....


Here are TF1 and TF2 not level matched:


Transformers:











Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen:












JSS


----------



## bossobass

Man, I must not be paying attention or someone forgot to warn me about...

Hanna


I set it to '0' MV and bumped the SW +3dB, thinking little of it until Wham! Anyone ever see 8-15s trying to climb out of their boxes?










In no particular order:











































































I loved this movie and the


----------



## Elfather

I wish I understood what all that means :-/


----------



## Kevin12586




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21039966
> 
> 
> Man, I must not be paying attention or someone forgot to warn me about...
> 
> Hanna
> 
> 
> I set it to '0' MV and bumped the SW +3dB, thinking little of it until Wham! Anyone ever see 8-15s trying to climb out of their boxes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this movie and the


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21039966
> 
> 
> Man, I must not be paying attention or someone forgot to warn me about...
> 
> Hanna



I posted a few waterfalls a while back. Was going to post more, but never got around to it.


Yeah, Hanna is very well done.


----------



## tim_1335

Guys,


What's the verdict on Green Lantern's LFE? Any ULF since it's been debated with such vigor lately


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather* /forum/post/21040115
> 
> 
> I wish I understood what all that means :-/



Basically wasted overkill.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin12586* /forum/post/21040198
> 
> 
> I just got Hanna from Netflix, looks like fun



Same here. Just got it yesterday and hope to give it a watch tonight.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim_1335* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> What's the verdict on Green Lantern's LFE? Any ULF since it's been debated with such vigor lately



The dog fight is cool but that's about it


----------



## Gellidius

I've been searching most of this thread for Speclab config but did not find it;

can anyone post it ?


thanks in advance!


----------



## Metalbender




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21040346
> 
> 
> I posted a few waterfalls a while back. Was going to post more, but never got around to it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, Hanna is very well done.



Yes the LFE in Hanna totally takes you by surprise......Very good


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metalbender* /forum/post/21042258
> 
> 
> Yes the LFE in Hanna totally takes you by surprise......Very good



Watched Hanna the night after TF3. Interesting comparison...


----------



## audioguy

As a result of this thread, rented TF3 (from Redbox - Bluray) and played it at just below reference. FUN movie, thin plot, lots of action and special effects. I thought both the audio and video were excellent. While there may not have been much sub 20hz material, it did not take away from the soundtrack for me.


However, *MAJOR* downgrade in the female lead





















*MAJOR* !!


----------



## mojomike

The girl may be a downgrade from the neck up, but not from the neck down.


----------



## JPark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21042853
> 
> 
> The girl may be a downgrade from the neck up, but not from the neck down.



Wait, you mean this girl is even _dumber_ than the last?


----------



## Gary J

Someone needs an eye and pulse check.


----------



## Tooley

I still think Megan Fox is far hotter.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JPark* /forum/post/21042970
> 
> 
> Wait, you mean this girl is even _dumber_ than the last?



I was only talking about looks.


----------



## mjaudio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21042990
> 
> 
> Someone needs an eye and pulse check.



I could _settle_ for her if I had to










I don't know about you guys but I wouldn't kick either out of bed


----------



## ironhead1230




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gellidius* /forum/post/21041686
> 
> 
> I've been searching most of this thread for Speclab config but did not find it;
> 
> can anyone post it ?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!



Take a look at the old thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ight=waterfall


----------



## centauro74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy* /forum/post/21042780
> 
> 
> As a result of this thread, rented TF3 (from Redbox - Bluray) and played it at just below reference. FUN movie, thin plot, lots of action and special effects. I thought both the audio and video were excellent. While there may not have been much sub 20hz material, it did not take away from the soundtrack for me.
> 
> 
> However, *MAJOR* downgrade in the female lead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAJOR* !!



I didn't like fox in the second one either. I hate how the lips looks on this girl and she is a terrible actress. That's a lot of botox in those lips.


----------



## tooskinny

I just watched the movie called arena. Had some good bass scenes especially when they used the taser.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdurani* /forum/post/21039425
> 
> 
> Why not just turn up the bass on your system until it becomes distracting?















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tooley* /forum/post/21043005
> 
> 
> I still think Megan Fox is far hotter.















Ian


----------



## leninGHOLA

I think she has a strangely shaped head.


Anyway...


There is a scene in The Informers (2009?) near the end (70-80 mins in) during a concert where one of the characters is having a mental breakdown that had some pants flapping breezes. Other than that scene, there wasn't much, but it surprised me. Not a terribly good movie, either.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leninGHOLA* /forum/post/21044118
> 
> 
> I think she has a strangely shaped head.



Wait - she has a head??


----------



## mojomike

Anybody else seen the new TV show "Terra Nova" on Fox? It's got very good bass for TV in a Jurassic Park sort of way. Heavy dinosoar footsteps.


----------



## HuskerOmaha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte* /forum/post/21044466
> 
> 
> Wait - she has a head??



I think the new girl has a better body, but Fox has the better face.


But what do I know.


Any scenes from this years movies that are MUST USE for our upcoming GTG?


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Someone needs an eye and pulse check.



I was about to agree but damn she looks good in this pic. Megan fox is still hotter for me to.


----------



## Elfather

Megan>>Botox girl in every aspect.


----------



## Gary J

+ implants


----------



## centauro74

Rosie = Botox too.


----------



## mrcoop

kill the irishmen...good bass when it was needed.


----------



## T( )( )L

Just watched Avatar again and in the end of that movie (after the text) i watched the THX (nature) outro,anyone have some messurements on that?? its quite dynamic but i guess little/none infrabas.


Best reg // Nicke


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T( )( )L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just watched Avatar again and in the end of that movie (after the text) i watched the THX (nature) outro,anyone have some messurements on that?? its quite dynamic but i guess little/none infrabas.
> 
> 
> Best reg // Nicke



That is on the blu ray demo disk...it's pretty cool...the bass flower is awesome


----------



## Ricci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21046502
> 
> 
> kill the irishmen...good bass when it was needed.



Agreed...I mentioned that one a while back. Actually a good movie too.


----------



## Mpray1983

Has anyone taken any charts of trollhunter?


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/21046964
> 
> 
> Agreed...I mentioned that one a while back. Actually a good movie too.



+1


Even inspired me to look up the history of the Irish Mob, and all the characters contained therein. Don't look anything up if you want to enjoy the film, spoilers. Good film, gritty, real, well acted,..I love the period too. The vehicles in the movie are outstanding too,... gigantic 60's & 70's land yachts!


----------



## BiGBADDABOOM

Has anyone ever found a sub-harmonic synthesizer that would generate ULF for a film lacking?


----------



## Gellidius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BiGBADDABOOM* /forum/post/21047393
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever found a sub-harmonic synthesizer that would generate ULF for a film lacking?



you should be able to find that equipment in musician's sites.


how about this piece of equipment for a start, it's been on the market for dozens of years:
http://www.dbxpro.com/120A/


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gellidius* /forum/post/21047602
> 
> 
> you should be able to find that equipment in musician's sites.
> 
> 
> how about this piece of equipment for a start, it's been on the market for dozens of years:
> http://www.dbxpro.com/120A/





That unit only goes down to 20 hz. In addition, the instruction manual says:


"Note: Never try to reproduce non-musical sounds like artillery explosions or gunfire with the 120A."


----------



## BiGBADDABOOM

Yeah I was thinking something a little more refined for this purpose. I'm sure those work well enough for music.


----------



## Gellidius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BiGBADDABOOM* /forum/post/21047740
> 
> 
> Yeah I was thinking something a little more refined for this purpose. I'm sure those work well enough for music.



if you do a search: "sub harmonic synthesizer" you'll find some others.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> kill the irishmen...good bass when it was needed.



Im halfway thru this and it reminds me of goodfellas with not a lot of bass. Few explosions but nothing too crazy. Definitely not a demo worthy movie but it is pretty good.


Edit: the house falling over was alright


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That unit only goes down to 20 hz. In addition, the instruction manual says:
> 
> 
> "Note: Never try to reproduce non-musical sounds like artillery explosions or gunfire with the 120A."



It's not limited to 20hz according to the spec sheet. Many proamps are only rated to 20hz as well and they have no problem going lower. It does seem geared towards music but I bet it might be possible for use with movies you just need to turn your input voltage way down...it's probably acts the same way an eq does when you boost.


----------



## Scott Simonian

It says it is -3dB down at 15hz so prolly not best suited for those with


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21051996
> 
> 
> It's not limited to 20hz according to the spec sheet. Many proamps are only rated to 20hz as well and they have no problem going lower. It does seem geared towards music but I bet it might be possible for use with movies you just need to turn your input voltage way down...it's probably acts the same way an eq does when you boost.




http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post14215599


----------



## bossobass

X-Men; 1st Class


Sound design: Craig Berkey, who worked on the first Transformers movie, I am Legend and was sound designer for I, Robot and X2...oh, and Hanna, as well!:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0075389/ 

 


Get ready, here comes a truckload, and I left a truckload on the table as well. This is a great bass flick. It's up there with any and all top bass flicks. Great mix and lots of low end to 3 Hz. Some of it hurt me and some of it shook my room off its center of gravity.
























If you respond to this post, PLEASE do NOT hit the 'quote' button because of the length of this post.


To identify the chapter/scene, see the urls for the graphs. And, these are in chronological order.




























































































































































































































































Bosso


----------



## Mpray1983

Anyone ever see paranormal activity 2...especially the last 20 minutes are cool...deep and plentiful


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Yeah, Xmen First Class is a five star - finally got my hands on it this evening.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Wow


----------



## tony123

Thanks for the graphic! I may have commented earlier, but this was one that kept knocking cables out of my equipment. It was digging deep and hard, and in an obvious and physical way to the room.


----------



## maxmercy

Tremendous.....to the point of almost being too much.....but we are bassheads.


The one thing that bugged me in the mix was the Soviet plane formation flying over the parade......a bit much.


Also, it is hard to take the Soviet General guy seriously....have you ever seen Euro Trip?


"We just got Miami Wice here.....have you heard of Miami Wice?"


On the other hand, he does also play Boris the Blade.....great role.


I'll get an avg/peak for that one as well this weekend...



JSS


----------



## btinindy

X-Men was fantastic! All of the low end matched what was happening in the movie as well so it was a totally immersive movie AND there were a lot of hotties in the movie, which was an extra bonus. My 2 Captivator 1000's only dig to about 13 Hz, but the experience was fantastic! This movie gave me a new list of rattles in my room to hunt down.


It is amazing the emotions that the lower bass evokes which IMO the amount of emotion that a movie brings about makes it the most memorable. Great movie and thank you for the graphs as well, it is nice to see what I was feeling as well as to see what I might be missing! I would love to hear a setup that goes to the single digits for comparison.


----------



## deepstang

Any comments on Fast Five??


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, Xmen First Class is a five star - finally got my hands on it this evening.



Yes just watched this and bass was great movie was too. Good plot unlike transformers.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /forum/post/21053690
> 
> 
> The one thing that bugged me in the mix was the Soviet plane formation flying over the parade......a bit much.



That part was just a bit over the top. And by just a bit, I mean a whole lot. It was fun


----------



## croseiv

Just picked this one up and having a watch. So far, I have been quite impressed with the LFE and over all AQ. I know there has been alot of discussion about this movie's LFE, but I am quite impressed. It has really been shaking things. The stack approves.







I agree with the 4 to 4.5 star rating. Trans 3 is a MUCH better movie than Trans 2. THOR is up next.


----------



## onesquin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deepstang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any comments on Fast Five??



4.5 stars for me. Lots of LFE throughout this movie. LFE was used well for action, dramatic effect, and especially music. There were several sweeps for action and dramatic effect. The LFE was really accurate and not overdone. Decent movie overall as well. If it dug a little deeper, it would have been 5 stars.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onesquin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5 stars for me. Lots of LFE throughout this movie. LFE was used well for action, dramatic effect, and especially music. There were several sweeps for action and dramatic effect. The LFE was really accurate and not overdone. Decent movie overall as well. If it dug a little deeper, it would have been 5 stars.



I do not think this movie merits 4.5 stars...it doesn't really have anything special that makes it unique from any other movie. The only good part was the grenade.


----------



## onesquin

I just watched the intro to Planet Earth - Mountains on directv. It pulsated my room similar to WOW for 15 sec or so. I couldn't hear it, only feel it. I rewatched it until my wife made me stop!!!


----------



## onesquin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think this movie merits 4.5 stars...it doesn't really have anything special that makes it unique from any other movie. The only good part was the grenade.



Since when is uniqueness part of the criteria? I voted based on quantity(lots), quality, accuracy, and the diversified use of LFE which I liked a lot. Lots of movies use LFE for action, Fast Five uses LFE for music and dramatic effect as good or better than any other movie I have seen. When I watch this movie a second time even hotter, I think I will like it even more.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onesquin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is uniqueness part of the criteria? I voted based on quantity(lots), quality, accuracy, and the diversified use of LFE which I liked a lot. Lots of movies use LFE for action, Fast Five uses LFE for music and dramatic effect as good or better than any other movie I have seen. When I watch this movie a second time even hotter, I think I will like it even more.



I just don't think this movie Is on the same level as iron man and the dark knight which are both 4.5. It is definitely not on the level of WOTW or cloverfield whether you based it on quantity or quality.


----------



## centauro74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think this movie merits 4.5 stars...it doesn't really have anything special that makes it unique from any other movie. The only good part was the grenade.



Yeah that movie was a disappointing to me, I heard a lot things about that movie and it was the same thing from the last.


----------



## blackangst

Just watched Thor last week, and although the movie was, as others have said, very bass intensive, the movie absolutely sucked. One of the worst movies Ive seen recently.


----------



## smokarz

watched about half of Hanna last night, and ****....really good bass....


the early scene where the plane flew over their home in the forest digs pretty deep. any measurements on this?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz* /forum/post/21058370
> 
> 
> watched about half of Hanna last night, and ****....really good bass....
> 
> 
> the early scene where the plane flew over their home in the forest digs pretty deep. any measurements on this?


----------



## smokarz

Very nice. Activities below 10hz? I think my subs give up around 16hz.


----------



## bossobass

Our settings are pretty close. My scale goes lower and +5 above '0', and I've been cranked a few dB above reference for the last couple of movies, but pretty close vs some other's choices of settings:

 

 


Thanks for posting










Bosso


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz* /forum/post/21058565
> 
> 
> Very nice. Activities below 10hz? I think my subs give up around 16hz.



Yes, quite a bit at 10 Hz and below in Hanna (see some posted graphs 2 pages ago), here's an example:











Bosso


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21025847
> 
> 
> 
> Especially lfe man who is THE man for reviving and updating the thread.
> 
> 
> Bosso



Thats more like it.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21028084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting TF2 goodness and more....do not get me wrong. The mix is excellent, but I defininitely miss the 15-25Hz effects that were included in TF2....one of the deeper scenes is when the stone pillars fall on the decepticons in the desert toward the end....great use of ULF rumble. It helps that my main seat has a resonance at 18-22Hz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JSS



Weird, i don't remember any bass from that scene. I need to re-check it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dicey* /forum/post/21031695
> 
> 
> 
> I may not be an insider, but I have a few friends who are, and I have heard many uncompressed theatrical mixes of films such as Avatar.



Hmm, i might still have change to re-check that version now with spectrumlab and do comparison with dvd version.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21032666
> 
> 
> I think far too much is being made of what we are reading about T3...dynamic compression, filtering under 20hz, blah, blah, blah. Forget about that crap and give it a watch and a listen and just enjoy. It's a fun ride despite the shortcomings that have been written about it. While


----------



## onesquin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't think this movie Is on the same level as iron man and the dark knight which are both 4.5. It is definitely not on the level of WOTW or cloverfield whether you based it on quantity or quality.



So 4 stars on fast five. Rest still applies.


I watched the Lion King last night with the kiddos. It is dtsma 7.1 and they did a good job with the LFE. Elephant footsteps, thunder, stampedes, geysers all pressurized the room nicely. Not really worth applying stars, but way better than most family movies, esp. Since it was orig released in 1994.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onesquin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So 4 stars on fast five. Rest still applies.
> 
> 
> I watched the Lion King last night with the kiddos. It is dtsma 7.1 and they did a good job with the LFE. Elephant footsteps, thunder, stampedes, geysers all pressurized the room nicely. Not really worth applying stars, but way better than most family movies, esp. Since it was orig released in 1994.



Just because a movie is new doesn't mean it's worthy of being mentioned here. Fast five shouldn't even be on the list.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, have you ever heard real fighters take off/fly over you. The sound is something else, grabs you in throat and push you real good.



Yes, mainly F-18s and Harriers. The rumble is amazing (best was an F-14 taking off, full burner, about 200 ft away), but the higher registers overpower unless you have hearing protection on. Same thing w/ sonic booms. They contain lots of HF, to the point that to enjoy the LF, earplugs must be worn.


The scene in question was so far from reality (in a movie about mutants that can control magnetic fields and such, i know) that I thought it could have been done better. There was plenty of low end without the flyby.....but that is just my opinion.


I spent the weekend getting my projector calibrated to D65, lools amazing now. I should be able to do the peak/avg graphs at some point for all 3 TF films, level-matched.


Quickly doing all of the bass heavy scenes, i found that peak levels of 30-50hz are the highest, with 20-25hz around 10dB down, and a rolloff below 20.


Using soho54's audio test dvd, i found that my signal chain (bdp to receiver to soundcard), is down ~10dB at 3hz, and down ~3dB at 6hz. Above 7hz i am flat....


Overall, gimme battle:la for LF track of the year so far....very well done. Even with the rolloff, i did like Thor as well...any big ones coming soon? Cap'n America? Super8?


Have Hanna in my que....


JSS


----------



## Mpray1983

Maxmercy,


Super 8 has a lot of potential assuming they don't butcher the low end like many others this year. Super 8 could be the WOTW demo quality.


----------



## lfe man

Priest have good bass with ulf, so check it out guys.


----------



## mbfleming

I spoke to the mixer Greg Russell on Oct 9th and asked if he filtered


----------



## quattroatl

Say what you will about WOTW plot and story, but there is no other movie that has the LFE and creepy scare effect by the use of sound like WOTW.


The sound effects when the PODs are coming are disturbing!!!


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl* /forum/post/21065531
> 
> 
> Say what you will about WOTW plot and story, but there is no other movie that has the LFE and creepy scare effect by the use of sound like WOTW.
> 
> 
> The sound effects when the PODs are coming are disturbing!!!



I agree with you. It's still the best bass demo material I've ever run across. At reference levels, the bass in that scene can scare me every time.


----------



## Gellidius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21065570
> 
> 
> I agree with you. It's still the best bass demo material I've ever run across. At reference levels, the bass in that scene can scare me every time.



same thing for me, the first time i saw the movie, my sub was hot by about 6 dB - i had done it by ear on tv programming; when the tripod put his foot down near the camera after it came out of the ground, the sub hit so hard i thought it had crashed through my living room floor and my heart was racing. i knew it had not done so, but i still HAD to stop the movie and check if everything was ok.


that told me the sub had plenty of guts for my small av room.


will listen to WOTW again soon as my system is now well configured (Audyssey).


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21059181
> 
> 
> Hmm, have you ever heard real fighters take off/fly over you. The sound is something else, grabs you in throat and push you real good.



I know we all have our fighter-jet anecdotes, here's mine;


For a fews years in a row, we vacationed to Pensacola Beach, Fla., for 4th of July weekend. Well, having the Blue Angels based there (right across the bay) is quite interesting. Every 4th of July, they would perform their annual home show on the beach. Well we were treated _daily_ to stunning flyovers, from treetop level, to full tilt blasts over the water. The day before the main show, they perform a full rehearsal of the entire event, so a beach-front condo is a front row seat. Very, very exciting stuff.


Needless to say, the experience exceeds merely the aural component. The visceral element is truly breathtaking as they go full thrust/afterburners etc. I won't spoil anyone's experience at a future event, but they do craft the show in a manner that takes the crowd by surprise. I'll PM the description to those interested, but not to the masses, as it's very exciting.


One of the coolest maneuvers is the tail walk, or whatever it's called. It's when the pilot slows to stall speed, standing the aircraft up toward vertical, nearly "hovering" with thrust,...._right in front of you_ out over the water! Bad-Ass







There's this shuddering mid-bass chest resonance that cuts right thru all else, riding on top is the distinct turbine whine that accompanies the primary pink noise engine thrust,...but down low, there is an element of LF, waves and waves, but much lower in level.


All that is cool, but I give the over-all experience of _patriotism_, and watching some of our nation's finest pilots do their thing, is a very powerful, emotional feeling.


So lfe man is correct, _the sound is something else_.


Thanks


btw; the IMAX at the Naval Air Museum is very cool too


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Picked up The Orphanage on DVD today after spotting it in the five dollar bin with a DTS-ES logo on it. Not finding out a whole lot about it in searching the forums, but enough to suggest that this movie has been flying under the radar in the two bass threads.


Can't wait to watch it tonight and see what it's like


----------



## centauro74

I watch Hubble last night, the bass this movie gives is incredible. I felt like I was 200ft from the space shuttle.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *centauro74* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watch Hubble last night, the bass this movie gives is incredible. I felt like I was 200ft from the space shuttle.



Which Hubble movie there are a couple of them?


----------



## centauro74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori* /forum/post/21073052
> 
> 
> Which Hubble movie there are a couple of them?



IMAX: Hubble (Hubble 3D), I only watch the regular not the 3D.


----------



## GoCaboNow

Snagged a Percy Jackson Bluray from walmart.com when they had it for $5. I had forgotten how insane the ULF is in this and how much there is. This is how you go low. Still a lame movie, but a fun workout for the ib.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

I'm going to say 4.5 stars for The Orphanage... not only is the LFE absolutely outstanding, so is the rest of the mix. The credits say the sound mixer was Marc Orts... he also has Rec2 listed among his other works. Same sound designer as Rec2 as well, Oriol Tarrago.


Still transcoding the DTS-ES audio for waterfalls, but hope to have some in a day or two. There's a long list of timecodes I wrote down for me to check out in this one. A big part of me wants to give it the whole five stars because it just sounded that good. This was one of the best sounding movies I've ever watched... seriously.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *centauro74* /forum/post/21073305
> 
> 
> IMAX: Hubble (Hubble 3D), I only watch the regular not the 3D.



The space shuttle launch in the film...wow. Just wow


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *centauro74* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> IMAX: Hubble (Hubble 3D), I only watch the regular not the 3D.



OK that the one I thought it was. Thanks


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *centauro74* /forum/post/21072733
> 
> 
> I watch Hubble last night, the bass this movie gives is incredible. I felt like I was 200ft from the space shuttle.





It felt like you were 200 feet from the space shuttle? You must have some subwoofer system.


The bass probably sounds more like you were 3 1/2 miles from the space shuttle!




"Research into the sounds produced by the shuttle, at a distance of about 3.5 miles, revealed that we could expect average SPL’s of roughly 80 db, a potential crest factor of nearly 50 db, and momentary / peek SPL’s of 125 db. The catch to all of this is that the majority of that energy was 60 Hz and below."



http://blog.mixonline.com/briefingro...o-microphones/


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

*The Orphanage - DVD, DTS-ES*


Downgrading my vote to four stars this morning. This one definitely has the quality, but lacking in quantity. Got a few waterfalls, but I'm not sure the transcoding process went correctly... some of the timecodes didn't match up fully to where they were supposed to be.


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21074835
> 
> *The Orphanage - DVD, DTS-ES*
> 
> 
> Downgrading my vote to four stars this morning. This one definitely has the quality, but lacking in quantity. Got a few waterfalls, but I'm not sure the transcoding process went correctly... some of the timecodes didn't match up fully to where they were supposed to be.



Yeah, there's really not much reason for it to plumb the lower depths. The mix, overall, as you said, though is great. Great use of 7.1. First one I checked out after added the two rear surrounds. Spooky.


----------



## Metalbender

Where did Transformers Dark of the moon officially fall on the List??? 4 stars?


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metalbender* /forum/post/21079892
> 
> 
> Where did Transformers Dark of the moon officially fall on the List??? 4 stars?



4-4.5 stars.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 4-4.5 stars.



I would say 4...I was demoing for visiting family today using a demo disk...I played the jericho missile from iron man and flight of the Phoenix and that shakes the house. I then put on the highway scene in TF3 and it wasn't nearly as impressive.


----------



## Metalbender




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21081222
> 
> 
> I would say 4...I was demoing for visiting family today using a demo disk...I played the jericho missile from iron man and flight of the Phoenix and that shakes the house. I then put on the highway scene in TF3 and it wasn't nearly as impressive.



I agree at a 4


----------



## javanpohl

Anybody with monster subs check out Tree of Life yet?


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody with monster subs check out Tree of Life yet?



I will be tonight and will report my findings.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21081222
> 
> 
> I would say 4...I was demoing for visiting family today using a demo disk...I played the jericho missile from iron man and flight of the Phoenix and that shakes the house. I then put on the highway scene in TF3 and it wasn't nearly as impressive.



You should have to demo the building scene. TF3 has so much punch and impact that 4 star wouldn't be fair.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody with monster subs check out Tree of Life yet?



Watched this tonight...the movie was pretty bad and kinda boring. The SUbs were rumbling quite a bit. I kept an eye on my BFD during the good parts and it never really got above 4-5 green bars. I think 10 bars = clipping. A pretty good bass filled movie but not along the lines as the others on the list and if anything I would give it two stars. I really don't think it deserves a place on the list tho.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Finally got around to seeing Thor tonight. Reminds me of Unstoppable somewhat... not much extension, but gobs and gobs of LFE. Only it had even more than Unstoppable, which wasn't exactly lacking either.


I'm going to have to vote four and a half stars on this one. Real tempting to vote five, but I'm just shy of that I think.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21081202
> 
> 
> 4-4.5 stars.



Easy 4.5 IMO.


----------



## gamelover360

I want to put Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift out there. I would recommend 3.5-4 stars. The movie is loaded with powerful driving punchy bass, and more than a couple times really gets the room vibrating and shifting with some deeper stuff. I am surprised no one mentions it. It is not a world beater in terms of Ultra low stuff, but overall your subwoofer will get a GREAT workout.


----------



## maxmercy

Just like I thought I would, I am liking TF3 more and more (at least the bot scenes)...


There are effects from 1&2 that are tweaked and used a lot in this film, such as the metallic 'clang' from the forest fight when optimus first punches megs. It shows up several times in the film.....


I agree w/ OKWolf, Thor is very good, but like TF3, could use some subsonics....


JSS


----------



## Tooley

Has anyone done Percy Jackson a ton of deep bass.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tooley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone done Percy Jackson a ton of deep bass.



It's a 5-star on the list in post 1


----------



## Tooley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 5-star on the list in post 1



Thanks


----------



## obsi

The Dead has some nice lfe too


----------



## D.T.MIKE

Just watched The Green Lantern, Wow another great bass demo DVD! Can't wait to see the charts on this one.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just watched The Green Lantern, Wow another great bass demo DVD! Can't wait to see the charts on this one.



I thought it was kinda lame other than the dog fight


----------



## Mpray1983

Just watched Captain America and for comic book movies that have come out this fall I would say this comes in last place in terms of bass. This movie was really does not even belong on the list. Sorry if I disappointed anyone...


----------



## tim_1335

Guys,


What's the verdict on Captain America's LFE ?


----------



## bori

Just watched Hubble Imax and the bass during takeoff was great. Only thing i was waiting for was for Morgan Freeman to take over the narrative part of the film. Decrapio didn't work for me. :-(


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim_1335* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> What's the verdict on Captain America's LFE ?



Look 1 post above yours...


----------



## Tooley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim_1335* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> What's the verdict on Captain America's LFE ?



Very disappointing on the LFE front.


----------



## Mpray1983

Captain America wasn't that great of a movie either but I would have watched it more than once had the bass been good.


----------



## centauro74

I watch the island from M. Bay, great movie. The sound mix on this movie is excellent.


----------



## billpan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21090552
> 
> 
> Just watched Captain America and for comic book movies that have come out this fall I would say this comes in last place in terms of bass. This movie was really does not even belong on the list. Sorry if I disappointed anyone...



I agree..bass was very low compared to THOR,which was also from paramount.


----------



## LowBudget5.1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21052952
> 
> X-Men; 1st Class
> 
> 
> Sound design: Craig Berkey, who worked on the first Transformers movie, I am Legend and was sound designer for I, Robot and X2...oh, and Hanna, as well!:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0075389/
> 
> 
> Get ready, here comes a truckload, and I left a truckload on the table as well. This is a great bass flick. It's up there with any and all top bass flicks. Great mix and lots of low end to 3 Hz. Some of it hurt me and some of it shook my room off its center of gravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you respond to this post, PLEASE do NOT hit the 'quote' button because of the length of this post.
> 
> 
> Bosso



Wow







Those are some fairly intimidating looking waterfalls.


I just received this movie in the mail from Netflix. It'll be interesting to see how this is going to play out on my Outlaw LFM1+ in extension mode. Can't wait.


----------



## HD BlackNight

For me Captain America is THE BIG disappointment of the summer audio wise ... really a lame soundtrack. I remember seeing it at theatre and was quite a booring experience. Even in a UltraAvx theatre.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD BlackNight* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For me Captain America is THE BIG disappointment of the summer audio wise ... really a lame soundtrack. I remember seeing it at theatre and was quite a booring experience. Even in a UltraAvx theatre.



I completely agree it was lame.


----------



## mrcoop

Hanna...I listen at reference and its the first time I actually had to turn the volume down because of the lf being so loud...Iam not kidding!


----------



## Gellidius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21103603
> 
> 
> Hanna...I listen at reference and its the first time I actually had to turn the volume down because of the lf being so loud...Iam not kidding!



are you running your sub hot?

if so, by how many dB ?


----------



## Gellidius

i have a Volt/Watt/Amp meter connected on the wall outlet (Blue Planet);

i use it to have an idea of how many Watts my amps use when watching movies.

the numbers don't give any precise idea of the actual wattage output of the amps to the speakers, but it gives me a relative idea to make comparisons.


i have 3 amps, all on the same line: a 1980s Hafler 500; a QSC GX5 and the built-in SVS PC12-Plus amp.

my room is small: around 9 x 9 x 16 ft, well damped and usually the vol. is set at 0dB (Ref); except when the mixing requires a different setting.


if i subtract about 225 Watts (for other connected equipment) from the maximum power used as shown by the Watt meter display, i get those readings:


The Shining: 290 W.

Sav. Private Ryan: 460 W.

Band of Brothers: 650 W.

Master & Commander (DVD): 740 W.


----------



## WereWolf84

I'm surprised that Thor & Fast Five is not in the list


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WereWolf84* /forum/post/21107949
> 
> 
> I'm surprised that Thor & Fast Five is not in the list



Many new bass movies are not in the list yet, im working on it though, when i have time. What stars would you give to fast five and thor?


----------



## FOH

Hanna got me too. Even reading here how nice the LF was, I really jumped out of my chair last night. We were flying blind, I was swapping some items around, EQ's etc., and wasn't calibrated ideally,...just a quickie balance by ear with a couple discs, Gaucho, and Cloverfield.


Then the nice first fight scene,...kinda got my attention,...I thought _nice, strong_. Then, oh my, the flyover...jeeese, the entire room, essentially the entire house,...rumbled into resonance! Damn..pause, backed things down, replay,..still too hot, rinse repeat,... rinse repeat. That's a helluva surprising scene.


Also, we all found it to be a very enjoyable film.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Many new bass movies are not in the list yet, im working on it though, when i have time. What stars would you give to fast five and thor?



Screw fast five that doesn't have enough to qualify...3.5 for thor


Edit: I would like to change my Thor rating to at least a 4star...I just re-watched a few scenes and it is pretty good


----------



## centauro74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Screw fast five that doesn't have enough to qualify...3.5 for thor



The new x-men is better choice than fast five, I'd give Fast5 a rate of 3.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *centauro74* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The new x-men is better choice than fast five, I'd give Fast5 a rate of 3.



New xmen movie is the bees knees home slice...I just don't think fast 5 has enough bass to really talk about on a thread like this.


Another movie I have a problem with being rated too high on the list is ninja assassin which while good and a good amount of bass there is nothing memorable or system test worthy on that track. I think it's 4.5 star (I think it is) should be rescinded and the movie getting a lower ranking.


As a whole I don't even think anything below a 3 star rating should be mentioned and we should switch from numbered star ratings to a letter grade system and actually decide a numerical value system for things like depth, quantity, overall appeal and effect, emotion, movie quality, timing and many other things should go into how we decide these things. The rankings should be handled just like a teacher would grade a paper.

90-100 = A

80-89 = B

70-79 = C

And so on...anything below 60 doesn't get a spot on the list. This way we could actually have some rhyme or reason on how we make these ratings rather than just how we feel that particular day. I hope this post doesn't anger the masses as this is my favorite thread on all of avs. If the group democratically decides to adopt this rating system I will volunteer myself to develop it.


----------



## Mpray1983

I will be viewing a BD of Super 8 tonight and will let everyone know how awesome....or disappointing this will be. Personally I have extremely high hopes for it as I have been saying for quite some time.


----------



## gamelover360




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *centauro74* /forum/post/21109135
> 
> 
> The new x-men is better choice than fast five, I'd give Fast5 a rate of 3.



Yeah, solid 3. Nice bass and some impressive scenes (safe and the grenade). I think 2 fast 2 furious is a 3.5 though.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21109441
> 
> 
> Another movie I have a problem with being rated too high on the list is ninja assassin which while good and a good amount of bass there is nothing memorable or system test worthy on that track.



I remember a lot of good demo scenes in that one, at least for the tapped horns. The training scene, the throwing stars, and the compound assault being the ones that immediately come to mind.


The new X-Men is still a five star, Thor is still a 4.5 for me.


Trying out the new Pirates movie tonight... not sure I expect much from it.


Tomorrow will probably be the Blu-Ray version of Monster House I finally landed. Took a while for Walmart to stock that one, but I figured correctly that they'd trot it out eventually for Halloween. Very much looking forward to that one. Saw it on DVD and it was impressive back then, but I didn't have two tapped horns back then either.


----------



## milkfat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21110127
> 
> 
> Tomorrow will probably be the Blu-Ray version of Monster House I finally landed. Took a while for Walmart to stock that one, but I figured correctly that they'd trot it out eventually for Halloween. Very much looking forward to that one. Saw it on DVD and it was impressive back then, but I didn't have two tapped horns back then either.



I'm excited to see what you think of Monster House. I always though it deserved more than its current rating of 3.5.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21109647
> 
> 
> I will be viewing a BD of Super 8 tonight and will let everyone know how awesome....or disappointing this will be. Personally I have extremely high hopes for it as I have been saying for quite some time.



Report back. Curious to hear about this one.


Watched X-Men First Class a week back or so and agree with the praise here as far as LFE. There was something missing from the overall sound though.......not sure what it was and would have to listen again to pinpoint it. LFE wise though, this is a reference track IMO.


Trollhunter had some fun LFE in it. Nothing epic, but still a fun LFE flick. Solid 4 I would say overall.


Monster House is a 4 overall IMO. The big finale is fantastic for LFE and if judged just by that, I would go higher. Overall though, I think a solid 4 sounds right for this one. Great track overall and fun movie, especially in 3d!


----------



## LowBudget5.1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21109647
> 
> 
> I will be viewing a BD of Super 8 tonight and will let everyone know how awesome....or disappointing this will be. Personally I have extremely high hopes for it as I have been saying for quite some time.



Care to let the rest of us in on the secret of how you have Super 8 on BD? I know that I'm interested in the answer to that question.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

PotC:OST - three stars. Wow, was this one ever a chore to sit through. Almost fell asleep on several occasions, and the LFE just wasn't there to help me wake up.


Last Pirates movie for me... this one was absolutely dreadful.


----------



## tim_1335




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21111285
> 
> 
> PotC:OST - three stars. Wow, was this one ever a chore to sit through. Almost fell asleep on several occasions, and the LFE just wasn't there to help me wake up.
> 
> 
> Last Pirates movie for me... this one was absolutely dreadful.



I can't agree more with you on this. What a steaming pile of crap. And all the reviews out there saying lots of LFE, what were they smoking?


----------



## LonghornBass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim_1335* /forum/post/21112723
> 
> 
> I can't agree more with you on this. What a steaming pile of crap. And *all the reviews out there saying lots of LFE, what were they smoking?*



Probably had a Bose system too....


----------



## Mpray1983

I just finished Super 8 and it was really good. Not as much LFE as Thor or tf3 but definitely seems to go deeper. I was hoping this would be as good as war of the worlds but it wasn't. There just isn't enough. Definitely worth a watch tho and I will be excited to see some graphs. I would say 4 stars


----------



## smokarz

I am looking forward to Super 8 as well. Glad to hear you like it.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21110503
> 
> 
> Monster House is a 4 overall IMO. The big finale is fantastic for LFE and if judged just by that, I would go higher. Overall though, I think a solid 4 sounds right for this one. Great track overall and fun movie, especially in 3d!



Agreed - four stars. Monster House has Randy Thom's fingerprints all over it... the walking house scenes are just off the wall nuts for LFE. If the whole movie were like that, it would be a five star.


Reminds me of How to Train Your Dragon in terms of how good the sound is in general. It's just lacking in scenes that really let the LFE run rampant. But when it does, fasten your seat belts.


I'm happy I bought this one on Blu-Ray... absolutely worth it. I came close to buying it on DVD a few times. Glad I waited.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21114496
> 
> 
> Agreed - four stars. Monster House has Randy Thom's fingerprints all over it... the walking house scenes are just off the wall nuts for LFE. If the whole movie were like that, it would be a five star.
> 
> 
> Reminds me of How to Train Your Dragon in terms of how good the sound is in general. It's just lacking in scenes that really let the LFE run rampant. But when it does, fasten your seat belts.
> 
> 
> I'm happy I bought this one on Blu-Ray... absolutely worth it. I came close to buying it on DVD a few times. Glad I waited.



Very well said! I am glad I bought it as well. Funny thing is I rented it two years in a row and by the third I realized that this was going to be an annual Halloween film for me and I should just buy it. Well worth it as you say!


I am going to revisit Silent Hill sometime this week for another Halloween movie. I remember some impressive LFE in this film!


Also Have Trick r Treat here from Netflix, but not expecting much from that one as far as LFE (or is there for those who have seen this?).


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Silent Hill will disappoint you if you're looking for Monster House quality LFE. It's barely a four star for me.


I picked up Hide and Seek the other day out of the five dollar DVD bin because I saw the DTS logo on the case. Not sure what to expect from that one, but if there's bass in there I'll know it.


Annual Halloween tradition for me is to run The Haunting in DTS-ES. May not do it this year... getting sick of the movie. On the other hand, I haven't seen it since the projector and the second tapped horn went in, and I just love cranking it for the DTS trailer at the start of the movie. Otherwise, I'm sure the Exorcism of Emily Rose would be glad to step in... there's a four and a half star movie right there.


----------



## Toe

Good call on Emily Rose as I forgot about that one and remember it having some great lows. Just put it in the que.


I would be curious to see the graphs for the elevator scene in Silent Hill. I remember that scene in particular hitting HARD, but not sure how low it went.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21090552
> 
> 
> Just watched Captain America and for comic book movies that have come out this fall I would say this comes in last place in terms of bass. This movie was really does not even belong on the list. Sorry if I disappointed anyone...














And I was looking forward to watching it next week!























Just received the new Pirates movie. I hope the bass doesn't disappoint me. The one before that had a great PCM track.



Ian


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21116918
> 
> 
> Just received the new Pirates movie. I hope the bass doesn't disappoint me.



I wouldn't get my hopes up. The third one had Christopher Boyes, Lora Hirschberg, and Christopher Scarabosio in the sound credits. The new one does not, and it really shows.


Have lots of caffeine on hand, too. On Stranger Tides is a known cure for insomnia


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21116999
> 
> 
> I wouldn't get my hopes up. The third one had Christopher Boyes, Lora Hirschberg, and Christopher Scarabosio in the sound credits. The new one does not, and it really shows.



All four of the films were mixed by Chris Boyes.


Paul Massey has mixed the last three with him..


Paul also mixed "I, Robot" and "Master and Commander.."


Chris Boyes "LOTR," "King Kong," "Iron Man" and "Tron" among many others...


When you see "Additional Re-Recording Mixer" it can mean two things..


1. They did pre-dubs (i.e. pre mixing)


2. They came in after the film was finished and did updates, fixed, etc...


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Ah, ok... must have missed his name in the credits. Tends to happen when the plot tries to put me to sleep










Yeah, Boyes' work is usually pretty good. I guess it was this time too, only there was no room shaking LFE like the third movie had.


----------



## Test123455

Has anyone seen the last air bender? It had tons of bass IMO.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21117579
> 
> 
> Ah, ok... must have missed his name in the credits. Tends to happen when the plot tries to put me to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Boyes' work is usually pretty good. I guess it was this time too, only there was no room shaking LFE like the third movie had.




Just saw it. Had a few decent LFE scenes, but not a keeper just a rental. I agree, it dragged a bit. I own the third one, has more action, better sound and no matter how often I've seen it, it could never put me to sleep.



Ian


----------



## mrcoop

Hubble...shuttle take off







...I think I need to lower my lf...got it at about 8 db's hot...stuff was falling off the walls.


----------



## gamelover360

TF3 was mind blowing for me. The bass was more abundant that any other Movie I had ever seen. High quality Bass. There seemed to be plenty of low stuff, but I am probably not interpreting low stuff as some of the real bass heads do.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gamelover360* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TF3 was mind blowing for me. The bass was more abundant that any other Movie I had ever seen. High quality Bass. There seemed to be plenty of low stuff, but I am probably not interpreting low stuff as some of the real bass heads do.



What kinda subs are you running


----------



## gamelover360




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21120099
> 
> 
> What kinda subs are you running


 Procella P15 


If you looked at my link in my sig, I have changed from The P10's to a P15.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gamelover360* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Procella P15
> 
> 
> If you looked at my link in my sig, I have changed from The P10's to a P15.



I just read up on your sub I have personally never heard of that company. Seems to be a nice unit! The bass we are referring to when we say transformers 3 lacks in the extension level that usually brings us down into the single digits (hz). Usually these levels are achieved by large multiple drivers in multiple sealed enclosures. I'm guessing you have listened to the pod emergence scene in War of the Worlds? If so you will realize that transformers 3 doesn't come close in quality or extension when it comes to LFE when compared to something like War of the Worlds.


----------



## gamelover360




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21121286
> 
> 
> I just read up on your sub I have personally never heard of that company. Seems to be a nice unit! The bass we are referring to when we say transformers 3 lacks in the extension level that usually brings us down into the single digits (hz). Usually these levels are achieved by large multiple drivers in multiple sealed enclosures. I'm guessing you have listened to the pod emergence scene in War of the Worlds? If so you will realize that transformers 3 doesn't come close in quality or extension when it comes to LFE when compared to something like War of the Worlds.



I don't have the setup you are describing to dig into the single digits, and I agree that WOTW has the most violent room shifting bass out there (of course I am a fan of FOTP and Hurt Locker as well for ridiculous bass). But I went into TF3 expecting a mid bass bonanza but I was happily surprised to feel there were a number of times the low stuff shifted the room. I have a very small room especially for the sub I have, so I feel the bass pretty easily. I feel it was the best bass experience I have had in my room due to the overall amount of quality bass and how the bass was utilized in tandem with the satellites to create a truly impressive sound field experience. I don't argue that other movies have moments that TF3 can't touch in terms of visceral deep impact, but if I had to rate the movie bass experience overall I think TF3 is right there with anything I have heard.


----------



## cucamelsmd15

Im contemplating buying IMAX: Hubble to be a demo bit. I usually default to WotW to impress people, but IMAX cracked the drywall in my house (again).


My biggest disappointment this summer has been TF3. So much room for improvement...


Ill rented X-Men based solely on the reviews here for LFE and found the story to be pretty entertaining too. Ill probably add that one to the collection.


----------



## HD BlackNight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My biggest disappointment this summer has been TF3. So much room for improvement...



You guys make me laugh ! TF3 biggest disappointment when this title is probably best soundtrack of the year overall. I am not talking about bass extension but overall. Yeah maybe WOTW beat it and some others too for LOW BASS but you can t describe it as a failure. Clarity, detail, surround sound reproduction, low frequency effects power and quantity, dynamics, everything is here. So stop complaining because bass extension doesnt reach 5hz or so at 0db...


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD BlackNight* /forum/post/21127174
> 
> 
> You guys make me laugh ! TF3 biggest disappointment when this title is probably best soundtrack of the year overall. I am not talking about bass extension but overall. Yeah maybe WOTW beat it and some others too for LOW BASS but you can t describe it as a failure. Clarity, detail, surround sound reproduction, low frequency effects power and quantity, dynamics, everything is here. So stop complaining because bass extension doesnt reach 5hz or so at 0db...




+1



Ian


----------



## Bluvette

Just finish Captain America, that sound track fell way short. I would not give it more than 3 stars if that.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bluvette* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just finish Captain America, that sound track fell way short. I would not give it more than 3 stars if that.



Agreed. It there was almost no bass. In scenes that should of had the room shaking.


----------



## HD BlackNight

As I said earlier , THIS IS the disappointment of the summer. Even in theaters Capt 'n couldn't make me smile. Worse it make me fall asleep pretty quickly. Not just the bass but the hole soundtrack was pretty boring. Music was very week, not much surround information, dynamics were so-so, and pretty anemic bass. A real dumber !!!


----------



## Bluvette

^^^^ I read the pro reviews so I rented it. I should have listened to you guys. I thought the overall sound track was lacking alot also. I feel even if the movie has a good story if the sound sucks so does the whole experience.


----------



## cucamelsmd15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD BlackNight* /forum/post/21127174
> 
> 
> You guys make me laugh ! TF3 biggest disappointment when this title is probably best soundtrack of the year overall. I am not talking about bass extension but overall. Yeah maybe WOTW beat it and some others too for LOW BASS but you can t describe it as a failure. Clarity, detail, surround sound reproduction, low frequency effects power and quantity, dynamics, everything is here. So stop complaining because bass extension doesnt reach 5hz or so at 0db...



Thats your opinion and youre welcome to it. I still think its has lots of room for improvement, thats my opinion.


See how opinions work? Dont tell me to stop complaining or having an opinion.










P.S. Not sure if you read the thread title, but its "The New Master List of *BASS* in Movies with Frequency Charts". I bolded the important part. If you want to sing the praises of how awesome the soundtrack is, thats great, do it elsewhere. This isn't the thread for that.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gamelover360* /forum/post/21120897
> 
> Procella P15
> 
> 
> If you looked at my link in my sig, I have changed from The P10's to a P15.



Yea, those subs look pretty good to me. I have read up on their speakers before and they seem like they are really top notch. Enjoy that system. I know I would.


----------



## tony123

I just had the pleasure of "Hanna" last night. WOW! What I wouldn't give for all movies to be this strong. The flyover scene sent a wave through the room that felt like someone threw a blanket over me. Nice effect.


----------



## gamelover360




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/21128082
> 
> 
> Yea, those subs look pretty good to me. I have read up on their speakers before and they seem like they are really top notch. Enjoy that system. I know I would.



Yeah, I am in heaven. I would say that if I had to sum up Procella in one phrase it would be "clean dynamics". The best part is the personal customer service has been amazing.....kind of unexpected from a global company. That is very important to me. They are definitely a no nonsense company that is focused on the great reproduction of sound. There are many great companies out there, but IMHO Procella is part of the upper echelon of that pack.


----------



## gwsat

I saw Captain America in the theater and loved it, primarily because of the wonderfully faithful job it did of updating a WW-II comic book story with 21st Century moviemaking techniques. I watched the BD last night and agree that the LFE in Captain America's 7.1 HD audiotrack was lacking. That was doubly disappointing because of how fond I am of the film.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD BlackNight* /forum/post/21127174
> 
> 
> You guys make me laugh ! TF3 biggest disappointment when this title is probably best soundtrack of the year overall. I am not talking about bass extension but overall. Yeah maybe WOTW beat it and some others too for LOW BASS but you can t describe it as a failure. Clarity, detail, surround sound reproduction, low frequency effects power and quantity, dynamics, everything is here. So stop complaining because bass extension doesnt reach 5hz or so at 0db...




The problem was the expectation.... Since most cinemas have real trouble below 30Hz, we generally have to wait until we get the BluRay to see how low it will dig and with how much power. With the stuff we saw onscreen in theaters, we were expecting more extension than ~20Hz.


Thor suffers from the same thing. When a magical hammer forged in the heart of a dying star causes a not-so-trivial land tsunami to form, you expect your room to shake violently...


There is no question that TF3 is a great soundtrack. But compared with Battle:LA, and Tron:Legacy and X-Men:First Class and even Scott Pilgrim, it simply lacks extension. B:LA and T:L and X:FC and SP were surprises in the extension department, and that's why they are lauded with praise here.


TF3 was expected to surpass the other two TF movies.....it does in many ways, but definitely not in the extension department.


This film was mixed for cinema playback, with no 'goodies' for the home users who can dig octave(s) lower than typical cinemas....


JSS


PS - I still have to do avg/peak measurements on this film.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/21128065
> 
> 
> Not sure if you read the thread title, but its "The New Master List of *BASS* in Movies with Frequency Charts". I bolded the important part. If you want to sing the praises of how awesome the soundtrack is, thats great, do it elsewhere. This isn't the thread for that.



Nonsense. Content on this forum topic is very subjective and has always included discussions about sound tracks that may or may not have the deepest extension to qualify for DVD's With House Crumbling Bass, which btw was the original catalysis for this 'sticky' thread.



Ian


----------



## Mpray1983

You guys should check out American Horror Story on FX


----------



## maxmercy

Avg/Peak measurements done, level matched for all 4 films (Revenge of the Fallen has the Big Screen Edition and the 2.35:1 only edition)


Setup is everything below 200Hz from all channels redirected to subwoofer out.


Transformers (DialNorm of -4dB):










Transformers 2 Regular Edition (No DialNorm):










Transformers 2 Big Screen Edition (Dialnorm of -4dB)










Transformers 3 (No DialNorm):











The important thing to see here are the slopes of the average graphs from between 10Hz and 30Hz. When DialNorm is accounted for, all 3 films are at the same level at 30Hz, at approx -43dB. Below 30Hz, they differ greatly. TF1 has the most energy at 10Hz, with an average at around -53dB (adding 4dB for dialnorm). TF2 (both editions) are very similar, with a 10Hz average of -56dB. TF3 comes in last with a 10Hz average of -64dB. This is easily felt/heard, no question.


What does this all mean? Well, for one thing, even though TF appears to be the 'least loud' of them all, when the 4dB are added back in for dialnorm, it has the most 'heft', especially with Prime's footsteps, which all reach into the single digits. If you are able to playback below 15Hz at all, you know this.


TF2 used more 15-20Hz stuff than TF1, and used lots of higher bass (the highest peak for the entire movie is at 123Hz). It simply seemed 'louder', but was not necessarily 'deeper'. It used 15-22Hz at times when other things were quiet, and appears to have more 'deep bass' than TF1 because of this. Very crafty sound work. TF1 uses the 10-20Hz stuff in combination with other higher freq effects to give them more weight, but not necessarily in isolation like TF2 uses ~20Hz information in many scenes.


TF3 is like TF2, but it has very little deep bass in isolation like TF2 used. It is a 30-50Hz and 60-80Hz bass fest (mid rumble + chest slam). It has a larger average level than TF2 and TF1, but really nothing below 18Hz. The peak level at 10Hz for TF3 is over 10dB lower than for TF2, and 5-6dB lower than TF1 (if you account for dialnorm). The average levels are described above.


Which is best? In my opinion, if you have a system capable to sub-10Hz, TF1 is the lowest extending, TF2 (Big Screen Edition turned up 4dB to match for dialnorm) is a good mix of decently low + loud, and TF3 is the loudest, but gives up extension. They all are good. The surrounds are used very well in both TF2 and TF3, with TF3 probably getting the nod. For sound design, gimme TF2. There was simply too much recycling of sounds from TF2 into TF3 for me to think it as good sound design-wise. Sound mixing-wise, TF3 and TF2 in a tie, then TF1...


You can't lose with any of these films, but comparisons to the bassmonster movies like WoW or T:L or B:L is not really fair. More fair comparisons would be to movies like Iron Man 1/2 or Thor.



JSS


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21131964
> 
> 
> Avg/Peak measurements done, level matched for all 4 films (Revenge of the Fallen has the Big Screen Edition and the 2.35:1 only edition)
> 
> 
> Setup is everything below 200Hz from all channels redirected to subwoofer out.
> 
> 
> The important thing to see here are the slopes of the average graphs from between 10Hz and 30Hz. When DialNorm is accounted for, all 3 films are at the same level at 30Hz, at approx -43dB. Below 30Hz, they differ greatly. TF1 has the most energy at 10Hz, with an average at around -53dB (adding 4dB for dialnorm). TF2 (both editions) are very similar, with a 10Hz average of -56dB. TF3 comes in last with a 10Hz average of -64dB. This is easily felt/heard, no question.
> 
> 
> What does this all mean? Well, for one thing, even though TF appears to be the 'least loud' of them all, when the 4dB are added back in for dialnorm, it has the most 'heft', especially with Prime's footsteps, which all reach into the single digits. If you are able to playback below 15Hz at all, you know this.
> 
> 
> TF2 used more 15-20Hz stuff than TF1, and used lots of higher bass (the highest peak for the entire movie is at 123Hz). It simply seemed 'louder', but was not necessarily 'deeper'. It used 15-22Hz at times when other things were quiet, and appears to have more 'deep bass' than TF1 because of this. Very crafty sound work. TF1 uses the 10-20Hz stuff in combination with other higher freq effects to give them more weight, but not necessarily in isolation like TF2 uses ~20Hz information in many scenes.
> 
> 
> TF3 is like TF2, but it has very little deep bass in isolation like TF2 used. It is a 30-50Hz and 60-80Hz bass fest (mid rumble + chest slam). It has a larger average level than TF2 and TF1, but really nothing below 18Hz. The peak level at 10Hz for TF3 is over 10dB lower than for TF2, and 5-6dB lower than TF1 (if you account for dialnorm). The average levels are described above.
> 
> 
> Which is best? In my opinion, if you have a system capable to sub-10Hz, TF1 is the lowest extending, TF2 (Big Screen Edition turned up 4dB to match for dialnorm) is a good mix of decently low + loud, and TF3 is the loudest, but gives up extension. They all are good. The surrounds are used very well in both TF2 and TF3, with TF3 probably getting the nod. For sound design, gimme TF2. There was simply too much recycling of sounds from TF2 into TF3 for me to think it as good sound design-wise. Sound mixing-wise, TF3 and TF2 in a tie, then TF1...
> 
> 
> You can't lose with any of these films, but comparisons to the bassmonster movies like WoW or T:L or B:L is not really fair. More fair comparisons would be to movies like Iron Man 1/2 or Thor.
> 
> 
> 
> JSS




Nice work!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21131945
> 
> 
> You guys should check out American Horror Story on FX




It's funny that you mentioned that. I've been recording the show on my DTV DVR and just watched the first episode tonight. I was very surprised at the LFE content. Pretty impressive for a TV show. I just love scary bass!











Ian


----------



## Scott Simonian

Thanks for the comprehensive rundown on the TF trilogy, JSS.










I always thought the first two were quite bass heavy with the bulk of the bass being in the 30-50hz area. Still good content, just not super extended.


----------



## Mpray1983

The new potter movie (part 2) has a lot of bass and excellent extension.


----------



## BiGBADDABOOM

All together now!



http://imgur.com/22Fwh.jpg%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21132197
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comprehensive rundown on the TF trilogy, JSS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought the first two were quite bass heavy with the bulk of the bass being in the 30-50hz area. Still good content, just not super extended.





There was plenty of high level infra in Transformers 1. There is no infra on the LFE channel.


Left side is LFE channel.


Right side is L, C and R channels combined.


Time period near 39 1/2 or so minutes. A little bit after the falling microwave tower scene in desert.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Would the BR version of TF1 be more forceful in it's bass presentation then the standard def version? I have the regular version of TF1 but I have the BR or TF2 and TF3. There are points in TF1 that are good I think. I am wondering if it would sound better in BR form rather than the standard version.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BiGBADDABOOM* /forum/post/21133579
> 
> 
> All together now!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/22Fwh.jpg%5B/IMG%5D



OK,


How did you do that? Looks great!! Now we can really compare films...


JSS


----------



## mbfleming

Cool comparison within the context of this thread, but we’re a weird bunch of people to rate movies this way. Who needs movie critics like Roger Ebert and his four star rating system when we can absolutely prove that TF1 was better than its sequels below 20Hz through measurement? Try explaining this graph to someone who likes movies and I’m sure you will get some strange looks from them.


----------



## Scott Simonian

JPC, I know there is infra content in the series. I just said there isn't very much of it and most of the bass is higher up. So I wouldn't say there is "plenty" of it.


WotW, Incredible Hulk, HtTYD have "plenty" of infra compared to the TF series.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21133990
> 
> 
> JPC, I know there is infra content in the series. I just said there isn't very much of it and most of the bass is higher up. So I wouldn't say there is "plenty" of it.
> 
> 
> WotW, Incredible Hulk, HtTYD have "plenty" of infra compared to the TF series.





No matter how you look at it, there is plenty of high level infra recorded on TF1, but it exists on the main channels only (all three fronts at the same time).


The main channel(s) content on TF2 was rolled off at 20 hz. Hardly any high level infra was recorded on TF2.


----------



## BiGBADDABOOM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21133852
> 
> 
> OK,
> 
> 
> How did you do that? Looks great!! Now we can really compare films...
> 
> 
> JSS



Photoshop










The only thing I'm not certain about is TF2 and TF3 were no dialnorm, and I adjusted TF1 +4dB to graph them the same. However, TF3 is the quietest average of the three, and it was noted that it should be the loudest?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21134246
> 
> 
> No matter how you look at it, there is plenty of high level infra recorded on TF1, but it exists on the main channels only (all three fronts at the same time).
> 
> 
> The main channel(s) content on TF2 was rolled off at 20 hz. Hardly any high level infra was recorded on TF2.



I'm not sure I am following you or what your point is. If there is ANY infra content at all (regardless of channel location) it will show up in the graphs. AFAIK, these graphs included all bass on disc and not just LFE channel only.


----------



## MIkeDuke

If you are using bass management, wouldn't the really low stuff be routed from the main channels to the sub anyway?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/21134740
> 
> 
> If you are using bass management, wouldn't the really low stuff be routed from the main channels to the sub anyway?





More to my point, if the real low stuff does not exist on the main channels (AKA TF2 mains roll off at 20 Hz) then there is no really low stuff to be routed from the main channels to the sub anyway!


----------



## Gary J

Wow, who knew? !


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21134806
> 
> 
> More to my point, if the real low stuff does not exist on the main channels (AKA TF2 mains roll off at 20 Hz) then there is no really low stuff to be routed from the main channels to the sub anyway!



But TF1 does have low stuff in the mains. Is that correct? That does not roll off at 20Hz does it? Unless I misread something. So the lower information would be folded into the sub right?


----------



## BiGBADDABOOM

Breaking: If ULF doesn't exist on a track, the sub won't play it.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21134633
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I am following you or what your point is. If there is ANY infra content at all (regardless of channel location) it will show up in the graphs. AFAIK, these graphs included all bass on disc and not just LFE channel only.




The charts that show those peak and LT average graphs don't really tell you much at all about how any particular sound effect fits into the big scheme of things.


There is more to sound track output levels than peak and average bass levels!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21134246
> 
> *No matter how you look at it, there is plenty of high level infra recorded on TF1*, but it exists on the main channels only (all three fronts at the same time).
> 
> *The main channel(s) content on TF2 was rolled off at 20 hz. Hardly any high level infra was recorded on TF2*.





I am not going to get into side discussions that misrepresent my point!


The context is each version of TF seems to have less and less high level infra content.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbfleming* /forum/post/21133916
> 
> 
> Cool comparison within the context of this thread, but we're a weird bunch of people to rate movies this way. Who needs movie critics like Roger Ebert and his four star rating system when we can absolutely prove that TF1 was better than its sequels below 20Hz through measurement? Try explaining this graph to someone who likes movies and I'm sure you will get some strange looks from them.



Hehe. I am that man. I've lurked here for a long time and find the discussions and the graphs ... interesting. But I am primarily a movie lover rather than an AV lover, although clearly the two go hand in hand to some extent. I do want to experience the movie as close to the mixer's and director's intention as I can. From this, you will gather that, to me, massive gobs of deep bass are not necessarily the most important aspect of a movie







I would never, for example, buy a BD just because it has great LFE. Nor would I trash an otherwise good movie or good mix because the LFE was less than some other movies have demonstrated possible. I look for sound that reinforces the content of the movie. HST, I do also want my bass as the mixer/director intended and sometimes I suspect I do not get that. That's where the thread is interesting for me. And there's no denying the emotional impact of very deep bass when it is used properly. I suspect this will be my one and only post in the thread, sparked off by your remarks, but I am sure I will continue to lurk and to look at all these amazing graphs that the users here so assiduously and painstakingly produce for our benefit.


Kind Regards,


Keith


----------



## javanpohl

Pardon me... I'm a professional translator. I think what JPC is trying to say is that there is not very much infra-sonic bass even though there is plenty of it.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl* /forum/post/21134996
> 
> 
> Pardon me... I'm a professional translator. I think what JPC is trying to say is that there is not very much infra-sonic bass even though there is plenty of it.




Red Foreman would be proud of you.


You do realize that TF1 is not the same movie as TF2, so your comment makes no sense whatever!


----------



## BiGBADDABOOM

Can you spell it out for us, JPC? All I'm getting here is that you're saying when ULF exists it's in the main channels and not the LFE channel.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BiGBADDABOOM* /forum/post/21135054
> 
> 
> Can you spell it out for us, JPC? All I'm getting here is that you're saying when ULF exists it's in the main channels and not the LFE channel.





What movie was I talking about?


----------



## BiGBADDABOOM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21135126
> 
> 
> What movie was I talking about?



TF1 and TF2.


Establishing that, what's the practical application in knowing in what channels the ULF originates?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701* /forum/post/21134930
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to experience the movie as close to the mixer's and director's intention as I can.
> 
> 
> Keith




Mixers and directors have very large rooms and do not use bass managed sytems, so what you hear in a relatively small room home bass managed setting is not going to be the same thing that they hear.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21135152
> 
> 
> Mixers and directors have very large rooms and do not use bass managed sytems, so what you hear in a relatively small room home bass managed setting is not going to be the same thing that they hear.



Aye. An there's the rub!



Ian


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BiGBADDABOOM* /forum/post/21135142
> 
> 
> TF1 and TF2.
> 
> 
> Establishing that, what's the practical application in knowing in what channels the ULF originates?





Maybe you are interested in why TF1 and TF2 and TF3 sound different. Movies are mixed for reproduction in a non bass managed movie theater.


For that matter, why does the bluray version of Master and Commander have weak bass as compared with the DVD? No one spent the time to look at the individual spectrograms of the bluray mix!


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BiGBADDABOOM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I'm not certain about is TF2 and TF3 were no dialnorm, and I adjusted TF1 +4dB to graph them the same. However, TF3 is the quietest average of the three, and it was noted that it should be the loudest?



It sounded loudest. Mainly due to the 30-50 and 60-80hz 'humps'....when they were used, it was at a high level....


I like TF2 best for both sound and visuals.


The best 'review' of the film can be found here:

http://www.toplessrobot.com/2009/06/...ers_2_faqs.php 


JSS


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BiGBADDABOOM* /forum/post/21135142
> 
> 
> TF1 and TF2.
> 
> 
> Establishing that, what's the practical application in knowing in what channels the ULF originates?




For most of us that have well bass-managed and well calibrated multi-channel systems, there is no practical application. Unless you are down-mixing to stereo or running without a sub, who cares what channels the bass originates in? As long as the deep bass winds up coming out of the sub or subs, that's all that matters.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21133603
> 
> 
> There was plenty of high level infra in Transformers 1. There is no infra on the LFE channel.
> 
> 
> Left side is LFE channel.
> 
> 
> Right side is L, C and R channels combined.
> 
> 
> Time period near 39 1/2 or so minutes. A little bit after the falling microwave tower scene in desert.





For a comparison, here is a spectrogram of TF-2. Runs of of gas at near 30 hz. Infra is very weak.


Left side is LFE.


Right side is L, C, and R channels combined.


Time period near 1hr 55 min 30 seconds, fighting in the desert.





> Quote:


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21135374
> 
> 
> For most of us that have well bass-managed and well calibrated multi-channel systems, there is no practical application. Unless you are down-mixing to stereo or running without a sub, who cares what channels the bass originates in? As long as the deep bass winds up coming out of the sub or subs, that's all that matters.





Translation - You do not care what the sound mixer did when he mixed the movie.


I bet you the sound mixer cares what channel he places the bass on!


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21135457
> 
> 
> Translation - You do not care what the sound mixer did when he mixed the movie.
> 
> 
> I bet you the sound mixer cares what channel he places the bass on!




I only care about the end results in my house. The sound mixer should care if he is considering what kind of results many folks get when they down mix to stereo or if they use no sub. For us folks who hang out here, it should make very little difference. The sub either plays ULF that originates from one or more of 8 channels or it does not.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Mmmkaaayy.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21135534
> 
> 
> I only care about the end results in my house. The sound mixer should care if he is considering what kind of results many folks get when they down mix to stereo or if they use no sub. For us folks who hang out here, it should make very little difference. The sub either plays ULF that originates from one or more of 8 channels or it does not.






Can you reproduce bass at reference level down to 3 hz "in your house"??


As far as "The sound mixer *should care* if he is considering what kind of results many folks get when they down mix to stereo or if they use no sub". Filmixer covered that already on this thread. For the most part they do not care!


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21135567
> 
> 
> Can you reproduce bass at reference level down to 3 hz "in your house"??



Nope, but what does that have to do with _where_ the ULF originates from?


----------



## BiGBADDABOOM

I thought we did this 10 pages ago already. And a few times before that.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21135152
> 
> 
> Mixers and directors have very large rooms and do not use bass managed sytems, so what you hear in a relatively small room home bass managed setting is not going to be the same thing that they hear.



Bass management isn't relevant. All that bass management does is redirect some of the bass from one speaker to another (sub) so that it can be replayed more easily. It's the same bass. If you mean something do to with LFE, that is different of course but it isn't what you said.


Kind Regards,


Keith


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21135583
> 
> 
> Nope, but what does that have to do with _where_ the ULF originates from?




Output levels. Any bass recorded on 1, 2, 3 or 4 channels produces different output levels when combined.


Regardless, you can't reproduce the infra anyhow.


Previous discussion here on bass origination point.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post21025608


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701* /forum/post/21135607
> 
> 
> Bass management isn't relevant. All that bass management does is redirect some of the bass from one speaker to another (sub) so that it can be replayed more easily. It's the same bass. If you mean something do to with LFE, that is different of course but it isn’t what you said.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> 
> Keith





Bass management is not used in film mixing. Show me a mixing room where the mains play flat down to 3 Hz at reference level when measured at the listening position!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BiGBADDABOOM* /forum/post/21135602
> 
> 
> I thought we did this 10 pages ago already. And a few times before that.




Who is "we"?


----------



## BiGBADDABOOM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21135642
> 
> 
> Who is "we"?



The collective that enjoys reading this thread; presently having deja-vu reading a debate they remember taking place just 10 pages back.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BiGBADDABOOM* /forum/post/21135702
> 
> 
> The collective that enjoys reading this thread; presently having deja-vu reading a debate they remember taking place just 10 pages back.




I saw a few charts of TF-3, but that is about it.


I don't own TF-3, so I can't show how it is mixed any different than TF-2.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21134897
> 
> 
> The charts that show those peak and LT average graphs don't really tell you much at all about how any particular sound effect fits into the big scheme of things.



MMmmmmkkaaaayyyyy.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21134897
> 
> 
> There is more to sound track output levels than peak and average bass levels!



You're right about that. The occasional treble hit and sizzle is fun. Likewise, midrange is highly underrated.

























*BROUGHT TO YOU BY:


AVS FORUM'S 'The New Master List of BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts' "discussion" thread*


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21135811
> 
> 
> MMmmmmkkaaaayyyyy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right about that. The occasional treble hit and sizzle is fun. Likewise, midrange is highly underrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BROUGHT TO YOU BY:
> 
> 
> AVS FORUM'S 'The New Master List of BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts' "discussion" thread*






Run your subwoofer without any other speakers active and tell me how great your system sounds.


----------



## Scott Simonian

I do that without having to turn off the others. It's no contest these subs of mine against the rest of my system. That's kind of why I'm working on what I am working on but I know what you mean.











Okay. Now you go the next step further and disconnect the woofers and tweeters in your system. Just run the midrange.










*THE SUBWOOFER FORUM*


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21135862
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Now you go the next step further and disconnect the woofers and tweeters in your system. Just run the midrange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE SUBWOOFER FORUM*




I do that sometimes. It's called watching television with the factory speakers. Sounds better than listening to a subwoofer by itself. At least I can hear music, sound effects and dialogue!


----------



## Scott Simonian

How bad do you want to meet the guy who only listens to his subwoofer and no other speakers?

















One might think most of the basshead's around here are like that but.... I'm willing to give the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

Just wondering why there were never big complaints about TF-2. Seems to be mixed similar to Terminator Salvation - next to no high level infra!


Can't see how much worse TF-3 can be as compared with TF-2!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21135908
> 
> 
> How bad do you want to meet the guy who only listens to his subwoofer and no other speakers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One might think most of the basshead's around here are like that but.... I'm willing to give the benefit of the doubt.




I did try that a few times. That's why I know what it sounds like.


Sometime you should try to set your LFE channel gain control to OFF and see what that does to the audio even when all of the infra is recorded on the main channels.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21135567
> 
> 
> As far as "The sound mixer *should care* if he is considering what kind of results many folks get when they down mix to stereo or if they use no sub". Filmixer covered that already on this thread. For the most part they do not care!




Aye. And there's the rub!



Ian


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21109441
> 
> 
> 
> Another movie I have a problem with being rated too high on the list is ninja assassin which while good and a good amount of bass there is nothing memorable or system test worthy on that track. I think it's 4.5 star (I think it is) should be rescinded and the movie getting a lower ranking.
> 
> *Yeah, i might drop it to 4 star, wasn't that good what i remembered: Those two scenes where that ninja rised from shadows did have some good room shaking bass in dvd version, but now when i watched blu-ray those scenes where pretty lame or then i just remember it wrong.*
> 
> 
> As a whole I don't even think anything below a 3 star rating should be mentioned and we should switch from numbered star ratings to a letter grade system and actually decide a numerical value system for things like depth, quantity, overall appeal and effect, emotion, movie quality, timing and many other things should go into how we decide these things. The rankings should be handled just like a teacher would grade a paper.
> 
> 90-100 = A
> 
> 80-89 = B
> 
> 70-79 = C
> 
> And so on...anything below 60 doesn't get a spot on the list. This way we could actually have some rhyme or reason on how we make these ratings rather than just how we feel that particular day. I hope this post doesn't anger the masses as this is my favorite thread on all of avs. If the group democratically decides to adopt this rating system I will volunteer myself to develop it.



Hmm, i have think something similar...like reference-tier4 kind rating system(what is used in new audio tier thread), but that what you suggest may seems too difficult, but you can sure to develop it and give us some new ideas if you get any.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21110503
> 
> 
> Report back. Curious to hear about this one.
> 
> 
> Watched X-Men First Class a week back or so and agree with the praise here as far as LFE. There was something missing from the overall sound though.......not sure what it was and would have to listen again to pinpoint it. LFE wise though, this is a reference track IMO.



Yep, something is missing, that is in 5 star movies.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21116745
> 
> 
> Good call on Emily Rose as I forgot about that one and remember it having some great lows. Just put it in the que.



To me not very good demo material, those cursing and screaming are not very pleasant to listen in reference.







But yeah some good scenes, especially end scene " i choose to stay" Nice.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Changing my vote for Machete to four stars.


----------



## Bunga99

Just finished watching True Legend on bluray and really enjoyed the bass in this movie and the movie itself. The fighting sequences were incredible so were the scenery and special effect. The story was not bad either. The only down side is that the English track is in stereo so I choose to watch it with the Chinese 5.1 track with English subtitles. I usually hate reading my movies







but this one, IMO, was worth it.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BiGBADDABOOM* /forum/post/21135054
> 
> 
> Can you spell it out for us, JPC? All I'm getting here is that you're saying when ULF exists it's in the main channels and not the LFE channel.



Not true always. Wotw examble have ulf in lfe too, but majority it is in lcr and surrounds. Like scene where those trucks pass front of tom that 16hz info is only on right and left channels what i remember and when tom wakes up in basement in those flashes, bass is in surrounds or atleast majority of it in this scene. I actually remember some time ago that i watched that basement flashes scene and wondered where did all that bass go and then i realised that my surrounds where large mode, huge difference when you put your surrounds in large in this scene, the bass just dissapears.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21135631
> 
> 
> Bass management is not used in film mixing. Show me a mixing room where the mains play flat down to 3 Hz at reference level when measured at the listening position!



I think we have different understandings of the term 'bass management'. WRT to HT setups, bass management means taking the low frequency signals from the satellites, bookshelf speakers, or bass-limited directional speakers, and combining them with the LFE signal to be played through the subwoofer. That's it. It's the same bass but played through alternative speakers (the subwoofer usually) that are better able to handle it. It has nothing to do with mixing room speakers 'playing flat down to 3Hz'. That's why I said it was irrelevant.


Kind Regards,


Keith


----------



## velillen

Well i got to watch early copies of the blurays of Kung Fu Panda 2 and harry Potter and the Deathly hallows Part 2.


Kung Fu panda 2 seemed to be a good amount. 4 stars or so. im not good at the ratings myself but compared to what else has been rated im tossing mine out as more of "what to expect" area. The end battle might have some good low end (im HPF @ 18hz)


harry potter and the Deathly hallows Part 2 really blew me away. I've seen the other HP movies but never on my system with my sub on. Anyways the movie had tons of bass. 4.5 stars for me.I didnt seem to be filtered and seemed to go lower (again cant be 100% sure with charts). The scene 52 minutes into the movie....i want to see a waterfall of that as it really got the room shaking. The bass was also well used. Plentiful. And overall i enjoyed it a lot.



Anyways two movies with decent bass at the least to look forward too!


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *velillen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well i got to watch early copies of the blurays of Kung Fu Panda 2 and harry Potter and the Deathly hallows Part 2.
> 
> 
> Kung Fu panda 2 seemed to be a good amount. 4 stars or so. im not good at the ratings myself but compared to what else has been rated im tossing mine out as more of "what to expect" area. The end battle might have some good low end (im HPF @ 18hz)
> 
> 
> harry potter and the Deathly hallows Part 2 really blew me away. I've seen the other HP movies but never on my system with my sub on. Anyways the movie had tons of bass. 4.5 stars for me.I didnt seem to be filtered and seemed to go lower (again cant be 100% sure with charts). The scene 52 minutes into the movie....i want to see a waterfall of that as it really got the room shaking. The bass was also well used. Plentiful. And overall i enjoyed it a lot.
> 
> 
> Anyways two movies with decent bass at the least to look forward too!



Potter was good...are you talkin about when voldermont uses the elder wand on the shield?


----------



## DLS_222

Anyone check out the Jurassic Park Blu-ray's? I know the JPIII DVD had some good LFE but I don't own any of the DVD's so I might pick this up.


----------



## velillen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21138681
> 
> 
> Potter was good...are you talkin about when voldermont uses the elder wand on the shield?



Yes I am. That scene seemed to really hit hard. The rest of the movie was good but that scene just stuck in my mind for bass for some reason



Watched the Hubble Imax. Wow that was nice on the shuttle takeoffs. Had to turn down the subs.


----------



## Mandrake2003

Can you point to the correct IMAX Hubble title on Amazon?

There are too many versions. I don't have/want 3D.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mandrake2003* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you point to the correct IMAX Hubble title on Amazon?
> 
> There are too many versions. I don't have/want 3D.



Usually with those IMAX titles you can play them in 2D as well.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bluvette* /forum/post/21127386
> 
> 
> Just finish Captain America, that sound track fell way short. I would not give it more than 3 stars if that.



Not singling this poster out because several have said this as well.


My PC is being wiped and reformatted, but I got my son to burn this scene from his Oppo and e-mail it to me so i could post it:

 


I think the flick is like the Transformers series for me in that you have to run the sub hot to get to the point.










Anyway, running the sub hot and this scene rippled the floor, big time.


I haven't been able to run SL in real time with a mic while I watch a movie yet, but I watched Green Lantern last night and I'll bet my ear lobe there's nothing below 30 Hz. Any graphs of it out there?


Bosso


----------



## velillen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21140075
> 
> 
> Usually with those IMAX titles you can play them in 2D as well.



Correct. i dont know exactly what version my friend had (it was his copy) but i dont have 3d either. Loaded it up on the htpc with TMT5 and right on the title menu was an option to switch to 2d. Did that and it played just fine.


----------



## Scott Simonian

What part is that at, Bosso?


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21140387
> 
> 
> What part is that at, Bosso?



I just watched it and i think that was scene where red skull inject that stuff his own arm. Was pretty awesome bass scene and there is a lot others ulf scenes too. That was nice when that little plane drops on mother plane and starts his propellers.







I watched it hot too, +6db sub level and bass tone+6db and receiver 50/75 volume, it was awesome in this settings, but if i run like wotw in these settings, not good idea.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Cool. I haven't picked up CA but will prolly once it's dropped in price a bit.


Still have Jurassic Park to watch first. So far, I've only watched the special features.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21140481
> 
> 
> Cool. I haven't picked up CA but will prolly once it's dropped in price a bit.
> 
> 
> Still have Jurassic Park to watch first. So far, I've only watched the special features.



Report back how t-rex scene sounds. Would be cool if you could do chart from that scene, so we could compare it with fixed dts dvd.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched it and i think that was scene where red skull inject that stuff his own arm. Was pretty awesome bass scene and there is a lot others ulf scenes too. That was nice when that little plane drops on mother plane and starts his propellers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it hot too, +6db sub level and bass tone+6db and receiver 50/75 volume, it was awesome in this settings, but if i run like wotw in these settings, not good idea.



You can make any movie sound good by turning up the bass but doesn't that defeat the purpose


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Red Riding Hood - three stars. This movie was just kind of there, and so was the LFE.


Very well mixed and good sounding movie though.


The movie as a whole wasn't quite as bad as I was expecting, but it is pretty much a waste of Gary Oldman's talents.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21140887
> 
> 
> You can make any movie sound good by turning up the bass but doesn't that defeat the purpose



Reminds me of kids with boomboxes.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21140456
> 
> 
> I just watched it and i think that was scene where red skull inject that stuff his own arm. Was pretty awesome bass scene and there is a lot others ulf scenes too. That was nice when that little plane drops on mother plane and starts his propellers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it hot too, +6db sub level and bass tone+6db and *receiver 50/75 volume*, it was awesome in this settings, but if i run like wotw in these settings, not good idea.





What does a receiver volume of 50/75 translate to relative to calibrated reference level? Is the 50 volume setting reference level, lower than reference level or higher than reference level?


My old receiver used a digital absolute scale, but I knew where the calibrated reference level setting was on the display.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What does a receiver volume of 50/75 translate to relative to calibrated reference level? Is the 50 volume setting reference level, lower than reference level or higher than reference level?
> 
> 
> My old receiver used a digital absolute scale, but I knew where the calibrated reference level setting was on the display.



If I remember correctly 82 is reference on my system. It's so much easier the other way...


----------



## T( )( )L

Jurassic has nice sound,very nice although no infrabas : ( would have been nice with some infra before the actually hearing bas becoms precent,hint to sound designers ; )



Brg // Nicke


----------



## LowBudget5.1

Wife and I watched Captain America last night. I usually keep my Outlaw LFM-1 Plus calibrated/EQ about +3dB above the mains. I had to flattening it out for this movie. I've read a plethora of reviews about the rather tepid soundtrack of this movie, in fact, being one of the weakest of the Marvel installments. And I find that interesting, because that's how I feel about Thor.


Anways...This movie was insane in both LFE, surround/sonic detail, and overall authority. I had to back down the sub and the volume knob on this one to keep the house intact. For those of you who are getting a lukewarm audio experience from this movie, you need to re-calibrate and EQ. That, or invest in better gear.


The first lab scene with Schmidt/Red Skull at the beginning, when Captain America freed the POWs and subsequent escape sequence, and the propeller bomb ships were insane. Not to mention the tactile feeling of the mass of Red Skulls big V wing ship. This is a fun and quite bombastic HD movie soundtrack. Along with being a fun and entertaining movie to boot.


My BASS rating for this movie is between 4 - 4.5 stars. Overall rating for soundtrack as a whole, would be at the bottom of the reference scale using Ralph Pott's formula.


----------



## Tooley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowBudget5.1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wife and I watched Captain America last night. I usually keep my Outlaw LFM-1 Plus calibrated/EQ about +3dB above the mains. I had to flattening it out for this movie. I've read a plethora of reviews about the rather tepid soundtrack of this movie, in fact, being one of the weakest of the Marvel installments. And I find that interesting, because that's how I feel about Thor.
> 
> 
> Anways...This movie was insane in both LFE, surround/sonic detail, and overall authority. I had to back down the sub and the volume knob on this one to keep the house intact. For those of you who are getting a lukewarm audio experience from this movie, you need to re-calibrate and EQ. That, or invest in better gear.
> 
> 
> The first lab scene with Schmidt/Red SkullNazi lab scene at the beginning, when Captain American freed the POWs and subsequent escape sequence, and the propeller bomb ships were insane. Not to mention the tactile feeling of the mass of Red Skulls big V wing ship. This is a fun and quite bombastic HD movie soundtrack. Along with being a fun and entertaining movie to boot.
> 
> 
> My BASS rating for this movie is between 4 - 4.5 stars. Overall rating for soundtrack as a whole, would be at the bottom of the reference scale using Ralph Pott's formula.



Don't know how you are coming up with your conclusion of Captain America LFE was very week.

Also some of us have spent thousands on setting up are systems along with thousands on gear so you can't say that we need better gear, for example my show room has almost $25,000 just in subs put on WotW Hulk ECT... and the sound and bass is not even close. Just want to also let you know I can put in a cd that I used when I was Iasca world champ and hit 160db easy so I don't think it's my gear.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowBudget5.1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wife and I watched Captain America last night. I usually keep my Outlaw LFM-1 Plus calibrated/EQ about +3dB above the mains. I had to flattening it out for this movie. I've read a plethora of reviews about the rather tepid soundtrack of this movie, in fact, being one of the weakest of the Marvel installments. And I find that interesting, because that's how I feel about Thor.
> 
> 
> Anways...This movie was insane in both LFE, surround/sonic detail, and overall authority. I had to back down the sub and the volume knob on this one to keep the house intact. For those of you who are getting a lukewarm audio experience from this movie, you need to re-calibrate and EQ. That, or invest in better gear.
> 
> 
> The first lab scene with Schmidt/Red SkullNazi lab scene at the beginning, when Captain American freed the POWs and subsequent escape sequence, and the propeller bomb ships were insane. Not to mention the tactile feeling of the mass of Red Skulls big V wing ship. This is a fun and quite bombastic HD movie soundtrack. Along with being a fun and entertaining movie to boot.
> 
> 
> My BASS rating for this movie is between 4 - 4.5 stars. Overall rating for soundtrack as a whole, would be at the bottom of the reference scale using Ralph Pott's formula.



The guy with 1 outlaw is saying that all our gear isnt good enough...I have 6 15's dude and the house shakes when I watch a good LFE movie and captain america is not a good LFE movie. Maybe you need to learn how to set up your system if you think Thor didn't have any good bass...


----------



## johnfusco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tooley* /forum/post/21142573
> 
> 
> don't know how you are coming up with your conclusion of captain america lfe was very week.
> 
> Also some of us have spent thousands on setting up are systems along with thousands on gear so you can't say that we need better gear, for example my show room has almost $25,000 just in subs put on wotw hulk ect... And the sound and bass is not even close. Just want to also let you know i can put in a cd that i used when i was iasca world champ and hit 160db easy so i don't think it's my gear.



+1



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpray1983* /forum/post/21142806
> 
> 
> the guy with 1 outlaw is saying that all our gear isnt good enough...i have 6 15's dude and the house shakes when i watch a good lfe movie and captain america is not a good lfe movie. Maybe you need to learn how to set up your system if you think thor didn't have any good bass...



+1


----------



## velillen




Shadowdane said:


> I picked up the Hubble IMAX BluRay, um WOW is all I gotta say about the Shuttle Lift-Off scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Wow impressive looking. is that the first (very start of the "movie") or the second of the actual hubble repair mission? Both were impressive to me though the second (repair mission) seemed better.


----------



## centauro74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The guy with 1 outlaw is saying that all our gear isnt good enough...I have 6 15's dude and the house shakes when I watch a good LFE movie and captain america is not a good LFE movie. Maybe you need to learn how to set up your system if you think Thor didn't have any good bass...



Lol, I knew this guy was gonna get burn big time.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowBudget5.1* /forum/post/21142437
> 
> 
> Wife and I watched Captain America last night. I usually keep my Outlaw LFM-1 Plus calibrated/EQ about +3dB above the mains. I had to flattening it out for this movie. I've read a plethora of reviews about the rather tepid soundtrack of this movie, in fact, being one of the weakest of the Marvel installments. And I find that interesting, because that's how I feel about Thor.
> 
> 
> Anways...This movie was insane in both LFE, surround/sonic detail, and overall authority. I had to back down the sub and the volume knob on this one to keep the house intact. For those of you who are getting a lukewarm audio experience from this movie, you need to re-calibrate and EQ. That, or invest in better gear.
> 
> 
> The first lab scene with Schmidt/Red SkullNazi lab scene at the beginning, when Captain American freed the POWs and subsequent escape sequence, and the propeller bomb ships were insane. Not to mention the tactile feeling of the mass of Red Skulls big V wing ship. This is a fun and quite bombastic HD movie soundtrack. Along with being a fun and entertaining movie to boot.
> 
> 
> My BASS rating for this movie is between 4 - 4.5 stars. Overall rating for soundtrack as a whole, would be at the bottom of the reference scale using Ralph Pott's formula.



Well Timmy, you don't mind me calling you Timmy? you seem like a Timmy.


Wow, I guess i'd better toss out my C-807 Jamos/ dual HSU 15Hs then.


----------



## LowBudget5.1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tooley* /forum/post/21142573
> 
> 
> Don't know how you are coming up with your conclusion of Captain America LFE was very week.
> 
> Also some of us have spent thousands on setting up are systems along with thousands on gear so you can't say that we need better gear, for example my show room has almost $25,000 just in subs put on WotW Hulk ECT... and the sound and bass is not even close. Just want to also let you know I can put in a cd that I used when I was Iasca world champ and hit 160db easy so I don't think it's my gear.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21142806
> 
> 
> The guy with 1 outlaw is saying that all our gear isnt good enough...I have 6 15's dude and the house shakes when I watch a good LFE movie and captain america is not a good LFE movie. Maybe you need to learn how to set up your system if you think Thor didn't have any good bass...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1* /forum/post/21143415
> 
> 
> Well Timmy, you don't mind me calling you Timmy? you seem like a Timmy.



^This, seriously? How old are you?




Wow..how ridiculous. All the big money rollers in here with $20,000+ HT systems getting defensive and overly sensitive about one persons opinion that doesn't happen to correspond with your own. Hmm...Therefore, I get this spew of indignant responses. Seriously, folks. It's just an opinion. Deal with it. It's all subjective. Don't let it rattle your cage. Not a big deal. I don't necessarily agree with several opinionated posts I've read in this thread, but I didn't go off on rant about. In fact, I typically just read it and move onto the next post.


----------



## sb1

^ I don't even have a subwoofer. I just yell "BOOM!" for the family when I see an explosion. Subs are WAY overrated. Saved me a couple grand that I got to spend on hookers and booze.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1* /forum/post/21143740
> 
> 
> ^ I don't even have a subwoofer. I just yell "BOOM!" for the family when I see an explosion. Subs are WAY overrated. Saved me a couple grand that I got to spend on hookers and booze.



Throw in an eight ball and it sounds like a Charlie Sheen party!


----------



## tony123

I won't believe yelling "Boom" is effective until I see measurements.


----------



## Shadowdane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *velillen* /forum/post/21143132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane* /forum/post/21142582
> 
> 
> I picked up the Hubble IMAX BluRay, um WOW is all I gotta say about the Shuttle Lift-Off scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow impressive looking. is that the first (very start of the "movie") or the second of the actual hubble repair mission? Both were impressive to me though the second (repair mission) seemed better.
Click to expand...


It was the 2nd launch for the repair mission.


----------



## BiGBADDABOOM

The best thing about this thread is that while opinions are a matter of taste (disagreement is fine), quantity of bass is something that is backed by measurements that get posted. You really can't argue with them. If the bass is there, it's there.


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21143818
> 
> 
> I won't believe yelling "Boom" is effective until I see measurements.



I had my vocal chords covered in Unobtanium. I can hit 2hz @ 147db when I have some phlegm.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowBudget5.1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> ^This, seriously? How old are you?
> 
> 
> Wow..how ridiculous. All the big money rollers in here with $20,000+ HT systems getting defensive and overly sensitive about one persons opinion that doesn't happen to correspond with your own. Hmm...Therefore, I get this spew of indignant responses. Seriously, folks. It's just an opinion. Deal with it. It's all subjective. Don't let it rattle your cage. Not a big deal. I don't necessarily agree with several opinionated posts I've read in this thread, but I didn't go off on rant about. In fact, I typically just read it and move onto the next post.



We just don't want you spreading false information so someone who doesn't know isn't confused.


----------



## kemiza

Owning expensive gear is one thing using a bd with little or no bass content is something else. Remember Suckerpunch guys...


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Owning expensive gear is one thing using a bd with little or no bass content is something else. Remember Suckerpunch guys...



Sucker punch had more than captain america like the giants and dragon. Captain America seems to be oddly lacking of bass.


----------



## Test123455




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21145197
> 
> 
> Sucker punch had more than captain america like the giants and dragon. Captain America seems to be oddly lacking of bass.



Completely agree...scenes that should've been bass heavy just didnt have any.


----------



## 5mark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Sucker punch had more than captain america like the giants and dragon. Captain America seems to be oddly lacking of bass.



I was disappointed in the bass on both Sucker Punch and Captain America. But at least with CA, there was some quality bass at nearly every opportunity, just not quite loud enough. At least this made it possible to run my subs hotter and have it sound great. On SP, there were a couple of very good bass scenes, but too many times there was just nothing. I much preferred CA.


----------



## tony123

I watched CA yesterday. It was lacking in extension and power, but had a quality to it that I very much enjoyed. Can't put my finger on it...


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21145741
> 
> 
> I watched CA yesterday. It was lacking in extension and power, but had a quality to it that I very much enjoyed. Can't put my finger on it...




I agree. Except for the scene with the plane taking off, the LFE wasn't all that deep. But the amount of bass in the sound track was decent, and there were plenty of good surround effects in the action scenes.



Ian


----------



## UofAZ1

I will say that CA had good bass, unfortunately it was all mid bass and hardly any subsonic bass. My system has four mid bass subs and one SVS PB12/2 and my SVS hardly let out a peep during the entire movie. The only time the sub kicked on was at the very end of the movie after the credits when the trailer for "The Avengers" came on, then and only then did my SVS come to life and fill the room with bass.


It irks me to no end when sound engineers enact a subsonic filter (in CA case at 25Hz) especially during a movie like this. I watched "The Blues Brothers" right after CA and there was far more sub 25Hz bass in a musical comedy than a superhero action movie. Sad just sad.


----------



## Mpray1983

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIblZ...e_gdata_player 


IMAX Hubble launch...great 3D by the way

I thought it was kinda funny how Leo dicaprio's brother did the narration


----------



## obsi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1* /forum/post/21143979
> 
> 
> I had my vocal chords covered in Unobtanium. I can hit 2hz @ 147db when I have some phlegm.



Wow that must have set you back $20million a kilo...


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowBudget5.1* /forum/post/21142437
> 
> 
> Wife and I watched Captain America last night. I usually keep my Outlaw LFM-1 Plus calibrated/EQ about +3dB above the mains. I had to flattening it out for this movie. I've read a plethora of reviews about the rather tepid soundtrack of this movie, in fact, being one of the weakest of the Marvel installments. And I find that interesting, because that's how I feel about Thor.
> 
> 
> Anways...This movie was insane in both LFE, surround/sonic detail, and overall authority. I had to back down the sub and the volume knob on this one to keep the house intact. For those of you who are getting a lukewarm audio experience from this movie, you need to re-calibrate and EQ. That, or invest in better gear.
> 
> 
> The first lab scene with Schmidt/Red Skull at the beginning, when Captain America freed the POWs and subsequent escape sequence, and the propeller bomb ships were insane. Not to mention the tactile feeling of the mass of Red Skulls big V wing ship. This is a fun and quite bombastic HD movie soundtrack. Along with being a fun and entertaining movie to boot.
> 
> 
> My BASS rating for this movie is between 4 - 4.5 stars. Overall rating for soundtrack as a whole, would be at the bottom of the reference scale using Ralph Pott's formula.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BiGBADDABOOM* /forum/post/21143925
> 
> 
> The best thing about this thread is that while opinions are a matter of taste (disagreement is fine), quantity of bass is something that is backed by measurements that get posted. You really can't argue with them. If the bass is there, it's there.



Amen to that. Money spent is generally irrelevant. It's the overall score of your system in your room and only measurements can tell the tale.


FWIW, I also rate CA with 4 stars. What that means for me is that the effects have a very good spread of frequencies, they have a unique sonic signature, but the mix is not worthy of 5 stars, like say, HTTYD, which has all of the above with the addition of some OMG effects and levels.


Chapter 4 Schmidt takes the injection:









Chapter 10 CA & friend cross the girder:









Chapter 12 Blowing up the tank:









Chapter 12 Firefight on the train:









Chapter 14 CA chases Schmidt:









Chapter 14 Reinforcements arrive:









Chapter 14 Schmidt fires up the delta wing, CA chases:









Chapter 15 Schmidt/CA fight dislodges the power cube:









Chapter 15 Power cube destroys Schmidt:










Bosso


----------



## nube

Captain America had quality bass, but not a huge quantity. I agree with 4 stars for CA. Although, I still say the sheer amount and volume and quality usage of bass in Transformers 3 makes it 5 stars, even if it didn't have many super low OMG effects.


I also watched Hubble IMAX and was underwhelmed. It had a couple of quality moments, but I was not impressed overall with the sound mix, especially not with the weird popping (that was not an issue with my system) during the 2nd launch. It was pretty interesting, and had some beautiful cinematography in a few parts, though. I'm a big nerd, so I might have enjoyed it more than some.


I'm still surprised nobody here has graphed Trollhunter. It's such a fun monster movie, and it's perfect for Halloween! Not the greatest in any respect, but substantial amounts of bass that really helped the storytelling. Overall, an enjoyable movie for both cinema buffs and bossobasses.


----------



## LowBudget5.1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21144056
> 
> 
> We just don't want you spreading false information so someone who doesn't know isn't confused.



Well, it seems according to post#1572 that I wasn't spreading "false" information. Any confusion it may have caused is unfortunate. Considering that it's just my own subjective opinion listening to it on my particular HT set up in my acoustical environment, which is unique for everybody. Again, not a big deal either way.


----------



## LowBudget5.1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21147680
> 
> 
> Amen to that. Money spent is generally irrelevant. It's the overall score of your system in your room and only measurements can tell the tale.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I also rate CA with 4 stars. What that means for me is that the effects have a very good spread of frequencies, they have a unique sonic signature, but the mix is not worthy of 5 stars, like say, HTTYD, which has all of the above with the addition of some OMG effects and levels.
> 
> 
> Bosso



Agreed. 4 stars


And thanks for posting those graphs and labeling what scenes they corresponding to. I was running the Outlaw plugged in extension mode and some of those scenes were pretty powerful.


----------



## LowBudget5.1

*The Warrior's Way* with Kate Bosworth.


Very strong soundtrack. Quality LFE here, not quantity. However, this movie is a surround sound showpiece. Particularly the fly buzzing scene with Yang in the laundry shack, not to mention all the gunfire and swordplay. The gunshots are pretty tactile and almost a little over board, like they did it on purpose. Reminds me of Hot Fuzz.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21147736
> 
> 
> Captain America had quality bass, but not a huge quantity. I agree with 4 stars for CA.



Your assessment of Captain America was similar to my own: although I would have preferred more LFE, what it had was excellent. Better yet the overall design of its 7.1 HD audiotrack was stellar.


----------



## tony123

Glad to see some emerging support for CA. After the initial impressions here, I watched it with expectations of disappointment. Then, didn't know what to think when it was satisfying.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLS_222* /forum/post/21139046
> 
> 
> Anyone check out the Jurassic Park Blu-ray's? I know the JPIII DVD had some good LFE but I don't own any of the DVD's so I might pick this up.



Make sure you get the blu-ray edition of the _Jurassic Park Trilogy_.










Ralph Potts gave the 7.1 DTS-HD Master Audio a 96 rating.

Here's his review of the audio:


The Jurassic Park films have traditionally been used as demo material to show off the audio chops of home theater so I had high expectations for the lossless 7.1 channel DTS-HD Master Audio soundtracks. I am happy to report that the results met my expectations and then some. Each of these mixes run the gamut between moments of simple spoken dialogue to thunderous dynamically charged sequences that deliver opulent surround sound. Vocal reproduction is excellent. Detail is first rate which brings out the finely articulated nuance of background elements within the mix. _*Dynamics are demonstrative as the aggressive elements contained in the soundtrack pulsate with superior authority and powerful deep bass transients.*_ John Williams' music score/theme is carefully integrated into the sound design and sounds wonderfully detailed, acoustically transparent and dimensional. Surround use is prevalent and achieves a high level of envelopment that is appreciably involving. The soundstage both front and rear is effectively used to simulate off camera cues, integrate the onscreen action and to seamlessly envelope the listening position creating a stable and detail rich surround experience. They all sound terrific but if I had to give the edge to one it would be Jurassic Park. Being more familiar with its soundtrack I heard details and minutia that I hadn't noticed before which made it all more enjoyable.


----------



## CrazyNurse

^Yes...the Jurassic Park BD is awesome. I have only watched the first movie so far but was blown away by the audio.










I don't have any waterfalls or any other measurements but I felt like I was getting punched in the chest and gut when the dinosaurs would stomp around...it made for a great evening.


----------



## mumps

I picked up the JP trilogy, but haven't watched yet as I'm waiting for an "empty house" to really crank it.


I'm glad to see it appears that my money has been well spent on this one. I already own the DVDs but am switching favorites over to Bluray.


Chris


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21141608
> 
> 
> Reminds me of kids with boomboxes.



Reminds me of trolls that should leave this thread.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21141802
> 
> 
> What does a receiver volume of 50/75 translate to relative to calibrated reference level? Is the 50 volume setting reference level, lower than reference level or higher than reference level?
> 
> 
> My old receiver used a digital absolute scale, but I knew where the calibrated reference level setting was on the display.



55/75 is reference in my room, which means lcr 74-75dbc, surrounds are 69dbc though and actually if sub +6db it is flat with mains.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21142806
> 
> 
> The guy with 1 outlaw is saying that all our gear isnt good enough...I have 6 15's dude and the house shakes when I watch a good LFE movie and captain america is not a good LFE movie. Maybe you need to learn how to set up your system if you think Thor didn't have any good bass...



Maybe you should learn watch something else than those pirated rips with crappy audio.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1* /forum/post/21143415
> 
> 
> Well Timmy, you don't mind me calling you Timmy? you seem like a Timmy.
> 
> 
> Wow, I guess i'd better toss out my C-807 Jamos/ dual HSU 15Hs then.



This kind talk is not recommended in my thread to other members, behave or leave... but sure, you can still toss out those speakers if you like.













> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21145197
> 
> 
> Sucker punch had more than captain america like the giants and dragon. Captain America seems to be oddly lacking of bass.



No, it's not have much of anything under 40hz, though it seem that extended version is better in bass than theatrical but im not checked it yet.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UofAZ1* /forum/post/21146079
> 
> 
> The only time the sub kicked on was at the very end of the movie after the credits when the trailer for "The Avengers" came on, then and only then did my SVS come to life and fill the room with bass.
> 
> 
> It irks me to no end when sound engineers enact a subsonic filter (in CA case at 25Hz) especially during a movie like this. I watched "The Blues Brothers" right after CA and there was far more sub 25Hz bass in a musical comedy than a superhero action movie. Sad just sad.



The avengers trailes in the end was mainly 45-50hz bass.







.. and as you can see clearly in those bossobass charts(thanks







) that this movie is not filtered in bass, well maybe in 3hz though.


----------



## Test123455

just watched Shaun of the Dead last night and it had a ton of bass, surprisingly...


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/21157103
> 
> 
> just watched Shaun of the Dead last night and it had a ton of bass, surprisingly...



I had never seen Shaun of the Dead until I rented the BD when it came out last year. It immediately became of of my favorite guilty pleasures. Simon Pegg is a funny fellow. I didn't pay much attention to the film's LFE but your post encourages me to watch it again and pay more attention to it's audiotrack.


----------



## tony123

Hope you guys are aware of another Simon Pegg movie, "Hot Fuzz". It's a five star, and probably a top 5 all time in my book for LFE.


----------



## MKtheater

You guys kill me. Captain America had plenty of low frequencies and was not filtered!! It was not as loud as say a 5 star bass movie but why do we have our own HT's? We can turn up the LFE and makes things perfect!!! If the LFE is low so be it, rate it 3 stars but don't watch it that way, turn it up or do whatever to make it sound good to you. Lets not forget the reason we are in this hobby, we enjoy movies and movies with great sound with bass. I usually watch with my LFE hot so all movies usually sound great but when it blowsme away I no I have a 5 star on my hands like HTTYD. I watched it with my kids the other day at -10MV but for fun ran the LFE +10 so the LFE was at reference still. Lets just say you know when you have a 5 star bass movie. Like Cloverfield, just watching the intro credits and it hits really hard! Anyways, CA has lots of bass, turn it up and enjoy!!!!


----------



## Mpray1983

I turned up captain America last night and it was pretty good with the bass cranked up.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21157371
> 
> 
> You guys kill me. Captain America had plenty of low frequencies and was not filtered!! It was not as loud as say a 5 star bass movie but why do we have our own HT's? We can turn up the LFE and makes things perfect!!! If the LFE is low so be it, rate it 3 stars but don't watch it that way, turn it up or do whatever to make it sound good to you. Lets not forget the reason we are in this hobby, we enjoy movies and movies with great sound with bass. I usually watch with my LFE hot so all movies usually sound great but when it blowsme away I no I have a 5 star on my hands like HTTYD. I watched it with my kids the other day at -10MV but for fun ran the LFE +10 so the LFE was at reference still. Lets just say you know when you have a 5 star bass movie. Like Cloverfield, just watching the intro credits and it hits really hard! Anyways, CA has lots of bass, turn it up and enjoy!!!!



For some odd reason it is against the law to crank up the sub levels to compensate for LFE that is recorded low.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21157494
> 
> 
> For some odd reason it is against the law to crank up the sub levels to compensate for LFE that is recorded low.



I guess my thought was, if we crank the LFE up when we feel like it on certain movies, then what's the point of doing a serious calibration at all? We should just forget all the room eq stuff and just do what sounds good to us. Or is that a simplistic view of things. For what it's worth, I have my room eq'ed with Audyessy XT32 and a SMS-1 and I think it sounds great.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/21157518
> 
> 
> I guess my thought was, if we crank the LFE up when we feel like it on certain movies, then what's the point of doing a serious calibration at all? We should just forget all the room eq stuff and just do what sounds good to us. Or is that a simplistic view of things. For what it's worth, I have my room eq'ed with Audyessy XT32 and a SMS-1 and I think it sounds great.



Cranking can be 3 db's. If one has a serious front stage the speakers can handle a hot LFE and be very clear.


----------



## Gary J

Is that an answer to his question?


----------



## MKtheater

Testing has shown that most people prefer a flat response but that is with the audible range. I like my LFE hot so I can feel more.


----------



## Mpray1983

Are we voting on movies that have bass comparitive to each other at the same volume or whichever sounds best. That's like putting a captivator up against a submersive and setting one to 55db and the other to 80db...the one that is louder will be the one everyone says is better. I thought the idea of home theater is to try and re-create a movies audio track as close as possible to the directors original vision. I'm pretty sure the directors don't mean for us to turn up certain channels.


I do know a manager of a movie theater that gets requests from movie studios to play certain tracks louder than reference but that includes all channels. For instance Despicable Me came with a minion card that said +7db. People actually complained how loud it was so te theater turned it down again.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/21157518
> 
> 
> I guess my thought was, if we crank the LFE up when we feel like it on certain movies, then what's the point of doing a serious calibration at all? We should just forget all the room eq stuff and just do what sounds good to us. Or is that a simplistic view of things. For what it's worth, I have my room eq'ed with Audyessy XT32 and a SMS-1 and I think it sounds great.



We calibrate and eq so that we can start with a level playing floor and we can hear things the way they were intended to sound. That doesn't mean we will actually _like_ the way they were intended. If we don't like it, there should be no stigma about adjusting things to our liking. If things were calibrated properly before adjusting to preference, it should be very easy to return to flat afterwards.


The same should apply to music listening as well.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21157804
> 
> 
> We calibrate and eq so that we can start with a level playing floor and we can hear things the way they were intended to sound. That doesn't mean we will actually _like_ the way they were intended. If we don't like it, there should be no stigma about adjusting things to our liking. If things were calibrated properly before adjusting to preference, it should be very easy to return to flat afterwards.
> 
> 
> The same should apply to music listening as well.



Understood. The only time I have played with any LFE level at all was with TRON when I had to lower it a bit because it seemed to distort on high playback. So I lower the level on my SMS-1 for that one movie and then I can up the overall level to more what I am used to. Then, when I turn of the SMS-1 it goes back to normal. So I understand what you mean. I may up the level on a few movies that may be considered to be low LFE to see if I like it.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21157705
> 
> 
> Are we voting on movies that have bass comparitive to each other at the same volume or whichever sounds best. That's like putting a captivator up against a submersive and setting one to 55db and the other to 80db...the one that is louder will be the one everyone says is better. I thought the idea of home theater is to try and re-create a movies audio track as close as possible to the directors original vision. I'm pretty sure the directors don't mean for us to turn up certain channels.
> 
> 
> I do know a manager of a movie theater that gets requests from movie studios to play certain tracks louder than reference but that includes all channels. For instance Despicable Me came with a minion card that said +7db. People actually complained how loud it was so te theater turned it down again.



I agree but what I am saying is rate a movie at normal levels but please watch it to enjoy it!! If you look at Bosso's graphs there is tons of 5-15hz bass but not as loud, to enjoy it even more that movie will really benefit because it is not filtered.


----------



## MKtheater

I just went to an IMAX(a good one) and the experience was so much better because it was turned up and you can feel the bass for once.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21157898
> 
> 
> I just went to an IMAX(a good one) and the experience was so much better because it was turned up and you can feel the bass for once.



My experience with IMAX is not so much that they actually turn the bass up, but that there was true extension and extreme cleanliness and headroom down to at least 20hz.

This also was in a "real" IMAX.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21158084
> 
> 
> My experience with IMAX is not so much that they actually turn the bass up, but that there was true extension and extreme cleanliness and headroom down to at least 20hz.
> 
> This also was in a "real" IMAX.



I know, I meant their volume is louder than a regular theater and the experience is better.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21157705
> 
> 
> For instance Despicable Me came with a minion card that said +7db.



I wish I could find one of those, that would make a great HT decoration.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21157884
> 
> 
> I agree but what I am saying is rate a movie at normal levels but please watch it to enjoy it!! If you look at Bosso's graphs there is tons of 5-15hz bass but not as loud, to enjoy it even more that movie will really benefit because it is not filtered.



To me, it felt like the overall level on CA was a bit low - I left it that way because I was watching with my wife, but I may go back and rewatch all or parts with it turned up (master, not just LFE) to see what I missed out on.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21157705
> 
> 
> 
> I do know a manager of a movie theater that gets requests from movie studios to play certain tracks louder than reference but that includes all channels. For instance *Despicable Me came with a minion card that said +7db.* People actually complained how loud it was so te theater turned it down again.



Fascinating. Is anyone else familar with anything of this sort? I've never heard anything like this before.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating. Is anyone else familar with anything of this sort? I've never heard anything like this before.



No.... Not saying that didn't happen, but I've never heard of them asking for them to exceed standards.


Some studios have sent letters urging that films be played at reference and that the light output is set properly.


And there is no easy way to turn it up 7db.... The cinema processors use a relative value (I.e. the Dolby cinema processors have a 0-10 scale, with 7 being reference. To go to +7db would require turning it up to 9+..... I suspect if Universal had sent out a notice, it was to set the CP to 7, and not 7db over.)


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> No.... Not saying that didn't happen, but I've never heard of them asking for them to exceed standards.
> 
> 
> Some studios have sent letters urging that films be played at reference and that the light output is set properly.
> 
> 
> And there is no easy way to turn it up 7db.... The cinema processors use a relative value (I.e. the Dolby cinema processors have a 0-10 scale, with 7 being reference. To go to +7db would require turning it up to 9+..... I suspect if Universal had sent out a notice, it was to set the CP to 7, and not 7db over.)



I just guessed 7db but I'm sure what you are saying is correct


----------



## NicksHitachi

Don't remember seeing the HBO series Pacific on here it's got some strong hits but not real deep.....


----------



## mojomike

The Pacific was probably the best sounding production for TV that I've ever heard.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21159232
> 
> 
> The Pacific was probably the best sounding production for TV that I've ever heard.



+1


Superb in every way. One of the most compelling, gut wrenching, thrilling releases I've seen in a long time. Taught my two kids all about WWII, wife loved the love story, even with the most graphic violence one can imagine. The battle scenes are extremely well done, words can't convey. Additionally, the LFE was kick ass too


----------



## tony123

I've been putting off buying "The Pacific", and you guys don't make it easy...


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> Superb in every way. One of the most compelling, gut wrenching, thrilling releases I've seen in a long time. Taught my two kids all about WWII, wife loved the love story, even with the most graphic violence one can imagine. The battle scenes are extremely well done, words can't convey. Additionally, the LFE was kick ass too



The symphonic intro is quite dynamic and I fully enjoyed cranking it to reference before every episode to set the mood.


Tony, the BR is a buy for sure if your into war movies.


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21157692
> 
> 
> Testing has shown that most people prefer a flat response but that is with the audible range. I like my LFE hot so I can feel more.



Hmm... I thought that according to Harman people preferred a House curve with a slight bump in the bottom octave and a slight roll off in the top octave. The flatness was more a reference to the all important midrange region. I believe I read this in one of Tim's threads (Hifisponge)


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21159375
> 
> 
> I've been putting off buying "The Pacific", and you guys don't make it easy...



Same here. I'm just waiting for a good sale on it.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21159232
> 
> 
> The Pacific was probably the best sounding production for TV that I've ever heard.



Thank you for the nice comments.. it's was very rewarding to be a part of.


----------



## HAMP568

How can I find out how low the bass was in a movie?


I was watching this on Netflix.

_Being Human (U.K.)_ version, season 3, episode #4 called The Pack' @ 38min. It was a scene were the vampire was about to have sex, and he was losing control, and it was suppose to be his heartbeat. I was kinda falling asleep, and it woke me up, and I was confused and thinking What the F*#k is that' I kid you not, I thought my house was coming down, but not the walls shaking coming down. I mean pure power from something like two large jets sitting next to my home.


I have:

(2) SVS PB12 plus

Onkyo 5008

PS3 for the streamming.


Of course I have much more, but that's the list I feel is playing the biggest part.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21160041
> 
> 
> Same here. I'm just waiting for a good sale on it.



To be honest, I enjoyed Band of Brothers alot more than the pacific. Don't get me wrong I'm a marine and Im moto but the pacific just didn't feel as "great" as Band of Brothers. I guess I enjoyed the dramatic story telling from BoB. BUT somehow the pacific, when it does come out on bluray, will end up in my collection.


Edit: nevermind its out already. Just ordered through amazon prime


----------



## tony123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21160191
> 
> 
> Thank you for the nice comments.. it's was very rewarding to be a part of.



So now it's a great show, great sound, great LFE, AND I can support a fellow forum members work.....order placed.


----------



## mrcoop

I liked band of brothers...but IMO, the pacific was so much more emotionally intense and found the bass far better! I will be buying the pacific in BD. Probably one of my favorite war movies. Even had some romance for the wife. I agree...awsome sound mixing...some of those battle scenes were CRAZY good!


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21157371
> 
> 
> ...We can turn up the LFE and makes things perfect!!! If the LFE is low so be it, rate it 3 stars but don't watch it that way, turn it up or do whatever to make it sound good to you. Lets not forget the reason we are in this hobby, we enjoy movies and movies with great sound with bass... I watched it with my kids the other day at -10MV but for fun ran the LFE +10 so the LFE was at reference still... Anyways, CA has lots of bass, turn it up and enjoy!!!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/21157518
> 
> 
> I guess my thought was, if we crank the LFE up when we feel like it on certain movies, then what's the point of doing a serious calibration at all? We should just forget all the room eq stuff and just do what sounds good to us. Or is that a simplistic view of things...



I can argue both sides of this argument. On the one hand, I am a firm believer in using your own ear, so start off with calibration, then tweak to your own taste after. However, on the other hand, since every artist mixes with their own ear and taste, it is a lot of effort to continually re-tweak for each movie/song/whatever. So I do my final tweaking on stuff that I am very familiar with, and then I tend to leave it alone after that. Not to mention I do not like tweaking during a movie. It is annoying to the family, and takes me out of the moment of the movie.


But that is where this thread comes into play. I have not watched Captain America at home yet, and when I do, I will know ahead of time that I probably want to crank the bass up by 3 or maybe even 6 db. Then put it back to my norm afterwards.


So, I would like to take a moment to thank all of you guys that contribute to the thread with your expert opinions. You may not realize it, but your reviews and insight actually helps others like me get more out of our own listening experiences.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega* /forum/post/21162915
> 
> 
> I can argue both sides of this argument. On the one hand, I am a firm believer in using your own ear, so start off with calibration, then tweak to your own taste after. However, on the other hand, since every artist mixes with their own ear and taste, it is a lot of effort to continually re-tweak for each movie/song/whatever. So I do my final tweaking on stuff that I am very familiar with, and then I tend to leave it alone after that. Not to mention I do not like tweaking during a movie. It is annoying to the family, and takes me out of the moment of the movie.
> 
> 
> But that is where this thread comes into play. I have not watched Captain America at home yet, and when I do, I will know ahead of time that I probably want to crank the bass up by 3 or maybe even 6 db. Then put it back to my norm afterwards.
> 
> 
> So, I would like to take a moment to thank all of you guys that contribute to the thread with your expert opinions. You may not realize it, but your reviews and insight actually helps others like me get more out of our own listening experiences.



Oh now your just sucking up










On another note. I am going to be getting the Star Wars Complete Saga on Blu-Ray in the mail today or tomorrow. I may watch just Episode one at first since I plan to get some friends together and do a Star Wars Marathon on Saturday. To be honest I am really looking forward to 13.41666... hours of viewing pleasure. (yes i am aware of the changes made and aware it is not the uber transfer from 35mm film and all that Jazz, but I can only get what is available and love Star Wars enough that I can deal with the minor changes) If I remember correctly, it has received great praises for audio quality, even if the Bass may be lacking a bit.


----------



## maxmercy

If you want the closest thing to the originals in pseudo-HD:

http://originaltrilogy.com/forum/top...t/topic/12713/ 


I have seen all 3, and though some of it is blatantly upconverted 480p, It is VERY well done, all by an amateur! The color correction is great, and the soundtracks are well done as well.


JSS


----------



## crazy4daisy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline* /forum/post/21163518
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly, it has received great praises for audio quality, even if the *Bass may be lacking a bit*.




Hey dont know where you are getting the info on lacking bass, all 6 episodes have amazing LF. Enjoy the marathon!


----------



## T( )( )L

Anyone seen Kung Fu Panda 2 (KFC2) yet?, just watched the br version with Dolby TrueHD 7.1 on it,but couldnt crank the volume due to neighbours anger management,found some scenes with possible "angry grinn smile" you know,skidooshh


----------



## SbWillie

Speaking of IMAX, the top theater in the US is opening their new $10M IMAX in one month!







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdY-rA8C_QM


----------



## tooskinny

Just watched the new Conan. Had some scenes with serious bass.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tooskinny* /forum/post/21171754
> 
> 
> Just watched the new Conan. Had some scenes with serious bass.




How was the movie? I heard it wasn't very good.



Ian


----------



## tooskinny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21171780
> 
> 
> How was the movie? I heard it wasn't very good.
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



It wasn't the best, but for the bass it kept me watching.............


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SbWillie* /forum/post/21170271
> 
> 
> Speaking of IMAX, the top theater in the US is opening their new $10M IMAX in one month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdY-rA8C_QM



Had no idea they had the biggest (that what she said) imax. 4000SF!










Can i stay at your place while i visit? I have to experience that theater!


----------



## mrcoop

green lantern...what the heck...IMO, lacked in the lf department. There were a couple scenes but nothing that nocked my socks off.


----------



## onesquin

I saw Cars 2 at the drive in on mini van speakers so I had no idea what to expect from the bluray. The animation studios are getting it right in terms of LFE.


----------



## Tooley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onesquin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw Cars 2 at the drive in on mini van speakers so I had no idea what to expect from the bluray. The animation studios are getting it right in terms of LFE.



Also watched Cars 2 today not to shabby had all 4 subs rocking fairly good.


----------



## SbWillie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano* /forum/post/21173238
> 
> 
> Had no idea they had the biggest (that what she said) imax. 4000SF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i stay at your place while i visit? I have to experience that theater!



The current Warren theaters have good bass (pants flapping,etc) but I'm still hoping for a `hit my chest' type of bass experience in the IMAX. We have a LieMax AMC theater on the northside which has more bass but is way too bright sounding (car audioesque)! Will be fun for sure!


----------



## Test123455

watched Indiana Jones Kingdom of the Crystal Skull...bass was weak most of the movie, but a couple of parts were alright.


----------



## drewTT

Finally got a chance to watch Thor on Bluray. WOW, the bass was something else in that movie. My subs haven't worked this hard in a while.


Also watched Fast Five. Bass was pretty good but nothing compared to Thor.


----------



## drewTT

This is how I would rate the latest super hero movies in the bass department:


1. Thor

2. X-Men: First Class

3. Captain America

4. Green Lantern


----------



## maxmercy

1 and 2 could be switched around depending on the extension the system is capable of. I can only reach to 16Hz with authority, so I know I am missing out some on X:1, but Thor was a great experience and very well done....


JSS


----------



## maxmercy

I also agree with many others here that Cap'n A was very good. Not a bass fest, but done well when called for. Definitely a better expereince in my home than at the theater.


JSS


----------



## Test123455

how was the movie green lantern? it looks stupid.


----------



## Ricci

Was anyone else disappointed with TF Dark of the Moon? Rant here.


Mostly I mean the movie itself. I thought that the opening and first hour of the movie was great with the tie ins to historical events and the older movies. I thought there were some really funny parts too and the new girlfriend is easy to watch on screen for sure. By the last 45mins of the movie I got more and more bored with it as the action got completely ludicrous and seemed to just go on and on without a point. By ludicrous I mean that some of the action sequences just seemed completely ridiculous to me. Yes I know that this is a large action film and the ridiculous is common place but for some reason this one really bugged me and caused me to lose interest. Sentinel beats Prime up with ease 2 or 3 times but Megatron who is half dead owns him? That is followed by Prime ending Megatron in like 2 hits? Shockwave who is made out as a badass who could probably whip any of the others gets basically taken out by snipers and small arms fire? I mean he shoots Prime once from like 2 blocks away and wrecks Optimus who ends up entangled and removed from the equation for half of the final battle? I just wanted it wrapped up. At one point it seemed like the movie skipped ahead a chapter the transition to another scene was so disjointed. Seems like they tried to squish 2 movies worth of script into 1 and the result was hurried and disjointed and overly long on top of it.


I was unimpressed with the bass a little too actually. I mean it had some loud stuff but I would probably give it a 4.0 at most. The bass was limited in extension as has been documented but even worse it seemed to lack the diversity that other top bass fests have. There were a couple of parts that were really nice and switched it up with a sweep, or descent, I will give it that though. There was so much action at the end that everything just felt like the same monotone 30-50Hz thuds and booms after a while. Less is more sometimes.


Sorry...I was really disappointed with this if you can't tell.










X-men First Class FTW.


----------



## Test123455

Agree with this all. It was just WAY too long, me and my little nephews as well as my brother just wanted it to end. Bass didn't seem that great IMO.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/21179564
> 
> 
> Was anyone else disappointed with TF Dark of the Moon? Rant here.
> 
> 
> Mostly I mean the movie itself. I thought that the opening and first hour of the movie was great with the tie ins to historical events and the older movies. I thought there were some really funny parts too and the new girlfriend is easy to watch on screen for sure. By the last 45mins of the movie I got more and more bored with it as the action got completely ludicrous and seemed to just go on and on without a point. By ludicrous I mean that some of the action sequences just seemed completely ridiculous to me. Yes I know that this is a large action film and the ridiculous is common place but for some reason this one really bugged me and caused me to lose interest. Sentinel beats Prime up with ease 2 or 3 times but Megatron who is half dead owns him? That is followed by Prime ending Megatron in like 2 hits? Shockwave who is made out as a badass who could probably whip any of the others gets basically taken out by snipers and small arms fire? I mean he shoots Prime once from like 2 blocks away and wrecks Optimus who ends up entangled and removed from the equation for half of the final battle? I just wanted it wrapped up. At one point it seemed like the movie skipped ahead a chapter the transition to another scene was so disjointed. Seems like they tried to squish 2 movies worth of script into 1 and the result was hurried and disjointed and overly long on top of it.
> 
> 
> I was unimpressed with the bass a little too actually. I mean it had some loud stuff but I would probably give it a 4.0 at most. The bass was limited in extension as has been documented but even worse it seemed to lack the diversity that other top bass fests have. There were a couple of parts that were really nice and switched it up with a sweep, or descent, I will give it that though. There was so much action at the end that everything just felt like the same monotone 30-50Hz thuds and booms after a while. Less is more sometimes.
> 
> 
> Sorry...I was really disappointed with this if you can't tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X-men First Class FTW.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/21179564
> 
> 
> Was anyone else disappointed with TF Dark of the Moon? Rant here.
> 
> 
> Mostly I mean the movie itself. I thought that the opening and first hour of the movie was great with the tie ins to historical events and the older movies. I thought there were some really funny parts too and the new girlfriend is easy to watch on screen for sure. By the last 45mins of the movie I got more and more bored with it as the action got completely ludicrous and seemed to just go on and on without a point. By ludicrous I mean that some of the action sequences just seemed completely ridiculous to me. Yes I know that this is a large action film and the ridiculous is common place but for some reason this one really bugged me and caused me to lose interest. Sentinel beats Prime up with ease 2 or 3 times but Megatron who is half dead owns him? That is followed by Prime ending Megatron in like 2 hits? Shockwave who is made out as a badass who could probably whip any of the others gets basically taken out by snipers and small arms fire? I mean he shoots Prime once from like 2 blocks away and wrecks Optimus who ends up entangled and removed from the equation for half of the final battle? I just wanted it wrapped up. At one point it seemed like the movie skipped ahead a chapter the transition to another scene was so disjointed. Seems like they tried to squish 2 movies worth of script into 1 and the result was hurried and disjointed and overly long on top of it.
> 
> 
> I was unimpressed with the bass a little too actually. I mean it had some loud stuff but I would probably give it a 4.0 at most. The bass was limited in extension as has been documented but even worse it seemed to lack the diversity that other top bass fests have. There were a couple of parts that were really nice and switched it up with a sweep, or descent, I will give it that though. There was so much action at the end that everything just felt like the same monotone 30-50Hz thuds and booms after a while. Less is more sometimes.
> 
> 
> Sorry...I was really disappointed with this if you can't tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X-men First Class FTW.



The only thing I will disagree on is Megatron easily whipping Sentinel because he shot him in the back, he really did not fight him. Basically Sentinel owned everyone and it took a back stab to get him down. That is all, the rest I agree with. I still liked it though as I can't help myself with action movies.


----------



## Ricci

Bringing in Leonard Nimoy to voice sentinel was cool though.


Random question: Does anybody know off hand when Super 8 comes out on BR?


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> was anyone else disappointed with tf dark of the moon? Rant here.
> 
> 
> Mostly i mean the movie itself. I thought that the opening and first hour of the movie was great with the tie ins to historical events and the older movies. I thought there were some really funny parts too and the new girlfriend is easy to watch on screen for sure. By the last 45mins of the movie i got more and more bored with it as the action got completely ludicrous and seemed to just go on and on without a point. By ludicrous i mean that some of the action sequences just seemed completely ridiculous to me. Yes i know that this is a large action film and the ridiculous is common place but for some reason this one really bugged me and caused me to lose interest. Sentinel beats prime up with ease 2 or 3 times but megatron who is half dead owns him? That is followed by prime ending megatron in like 2 hits? Shockwave who is made out as a badass who could probably whip any of the others gets basically taken out by snipers and small arms fire? I mean he shoots prime once from like 2 blocks away and wrecks optimus who ends up entangled and removed from the equation for half of the final battle? I just wanted it wrapped up. At one point it seemed like the movie skipped ahead a chapter the transition to another scene was so disjointed. Seems like they tried to squish 2 movies worth of script into 1 and the result was hurried and disjointed and overly long on top of it.
> 
> 
> I was unimpressed with the bass a little too actually. I mean it had some loud stuff but i would probably give it a 4.0 at most. The bass was limited in extension as has been documented but even worse it seemed to lack the diversity that other top bass fests have. There were a couple of parts that were really nice and switched it up with a sweep, or descent, i will give it that though. There was so much action at the end that everything just felt like the same monotone 30-50hz thuds and booms after a while. Less is more sometimes.
> 
> 
> Sorry...i was really disappointed with this if you can't tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X-men first class ftw.



+1


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricci* /forum/post/21179656
> 
> 
> random question: Does anybody know off hand when super 8 comes out on br?



11/22/2011.


----------



## Ricci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/21179699
> 
> 
> 11/22/2011.



Rock. Thank you sir.


----------



## drewTT

Lots of filler in TF 3. First hour or so was solid, then it went south fast.


Bass was OK but nothing like the first few minutes in TF 2.


The first few minutes in TF 2 including the studio intro, is my go to demo.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

I felt as well that the "final" battle in TF3 was way too long - just about put me to sleep, and the bass was there, but just seemed to drone on at least during that part. The girl looked nice going up the stairs at the start; I could do without the fake lips though. And I agree I found challenged to maintain my "suspension of disbelief" - in particular, the skyscraper, and the bots that can withstand a missle, but can be brought down by a slingshot.


That said, would I watch again - yeah.


----------



## maxmercy

Best review of TF3 I have read:

HERE 


Best TF2 Review as well:

HERE 


good laughs to be had, as well as some incisive commentary...


FTR, I liked TF2 more than TF3, even with all the plot holes. There is such a thing as too much, and TF2 approached it, but TF3 broke through, and yes, the boredom/indifference shows. NO ONE cheered in the theater when Megs died. I heard a few whispered "Oh ****" when Ironhide got capped, but towards the endd, the battle just droned on and on, and 4 of the autobots get captured??? Considering all the 'love' the autobots showed to the 'cons when they were hunted down in the beginning of TF2, I would think that they would take no prisoners....Gimme a freakin' break....


The main problem was one of expectations. Michael Bay himself said it would be more "BlackHawk Down" like.......what a crock.....Bay can direct the hell out of some action, but he is yet to put together a complete film. Indirectly comparing himself to Ridley Scott is going a bit far...BlackHawk Down is a fine piece of cinema. TF3 is a moderately fine piece of escapism, nothing else.


The fact that so many sound effects from TF2 were simply re-used or mildly re-tweaked and used ad nauseam makes TF2 the clear winner sound-wise for me.


Also, robots drooling gets pretty old. They had it some in TF2, but not enough to offend. TF3 took it a step further, and again, too far, IMO.


But I also thought that robots having visible 'breath' (Ironhide in beginning of TF2) was a bit much, but I got used to it....but upon re-viewing TF3 a few times, I can honestly say it will not get the playing time that TF2 got in my basement....



JSS


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how was the movie green lantern? it looks stupid.



It was...


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21181311
> 
> 
> It was...



Hey now, it was a great, see once, popcorn flick at the $2 second run theater.


----------



## centauro74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It was...



And corny


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now, it was a great, see once, popcorn flick at the $2 second run theater.



Exactly is was somewhat entertaining for a one watch but this thread is more geared to multiple viewings


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Random question: Does anybody know off hand when Super 8 comes out on BR?



This was a great flick and I remember it having pretty decent audio in the theater, hope they don't neuter it!


----------



## Mpray1983

Tonights terra nova episode...the dinosaur part about 40 mins in deserves some recognition. Probably the best bass I have ever heard on a tv show.


----------



## crazy4daisy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi* /forum/post/21181976
> 
> 
> This was a great flick and I remember it having pretty decent audio in the theater, hope they don't neuter it!



Nope, going by this review, http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/5607/super8.html , "is mint"


----------



## Ricci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21181049
> 
> 
> Best review of TF3 I have read:
> 
> HERE
> 
> 
> Best TF2 Review as well:
> 
> HERE
> 
> 
> good laughs to be had, as well as some incisive commentary...
> 
> 
> JSS



Thanks for that. I laughed in agreement.


----------



## velillen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21182772
> 
> 
> Tonights terra nova episode...the dinosaur part about 40 mins in deserves some recognition. Probably the best bass I have ever heard on a tv show.



i honestly didnt find any part of that episode worth mentioning bass wise. The meteor and the dinosaur parts were ok (for tv) but nothing special at all (even for being tv). To be fair i dont normally watch tv witht he sub on to be able to compare....but i wouldnt go out of my way to watch that episode for LFE by any means.


----------



## drewTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *velillen* /forum/post/21186687
> 
> 
> i honestly didnt find any part of that episode worth mentioning bass wise. The meteor and the dinosaur parts were ok (for tv) but nothing special at all (even for being tv). To be fair i dont normally watch tv witht he sub on to be able to compare....but i wouldnt go out of my way to watch that episode for LFE by any means.



x2


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *velillen* /forum/post/21186687
> 
> 
> i honestly didnt find any part of that episode worth mentioning bass wise. The meteor and the dinosaur parts were ok (for tv) but nothing special at all (even for being tv). To be fair i dont normally watch tv witht he sub on to be able to compare....but i wouldnt go out of my way to watch that episode for LFE by any means.




I agree. Now _American Horror_ (FX), that's a different story.











Ian


----------



## Flageborg

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=mxuvgFW49tI 


This is it - having FUN


----------



## centauro74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=mxuvgFW49tI
> 
> 
> This is it - having FUN



It's that a svs sub, what's the name of the song?


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *velillen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> i honestly didnt find any part of that episode worth mentioning bass wise. The meteor and the dinosaur parts were ok (for tv) but nothing special at all (even for being tv). To be fair i dont normally watch tv witht he sub on to be able to compare....but i wouldnt go out of my way to watch that episode for LFE by any means.



I'm talking about the part when the dinosaur was being herded into the gate.


----------



## lfe man

Nice to see that flageborg is still alive.

















...anyway i just watched first five minutes of solomon kane blu-ray and bass was pretty awesome in it and got instant "ttsd" comment on my family members.







... so check it out.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *centauro74* /forum/post/21188489
> 
> 
> 
> It's that a svs sub, what's the name of the song?



Yes, it's a SVS PB13Ultra


The song is Main Theme from the game Lara Croft - Tomb Raider Legend


You can listen to it here(be careful with your Master Volume):
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1962632/Main...lmann%20DR.mp3


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21190360
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see that flageborg is still alive.



Thank you, and I am still having fun when it comes to bass...


----------



## Mpray1983

I got myself a copy of the pacific and you guys were right about the bass in it. It's pretty cool so far. I just finished the 2nd episode!


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got myself a copy of the pacific and you guys were right about the bass in it. It's pretty cool so far. I just finished the 2nd episode!



Even on HBO its decent, just caught first two parts tonight. Even good the 2nd time around.


If anyone cares, you can get BoB + Pacific bundle for around $150 I think.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Even on HBO its decent, just caught first two parts tonight. Even good the 2nd time around.
> 
> 
> If anyone cares, you can get BoB + Pacific bundle for around $150 I think.



When I turned it off I saw it was on HBO...the actual same episode I had just watched. It was a non-hd channel tho.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> When I turned it off I saw it was on HBO...the actual same episode I had just watched. It was a non-hd channel tho.



HD channel has alright Dolby 5.1, I would really like to see a mini series made on pilots. Would have some nice LFE as well as action. Although might not be up Spielberg's alley.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got myself a copy of the pacific and you guys were right about the bass in it. It's pretty cool so far. I just finished the 2nd episode!



Wait till the end they turn it up on the final discs.....


How do you like the symphonic intro?


----------



## mailiang

I have Direct TV and I watched Pacific on HBO HD when it first came out. It was close to Blu-Ray quality both in picture and in sound.


Ian


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till the end they turn it up on the final discs.....
> 
> 
> How do you like the symphonic intro?



The end of the intro is cool but I fast forward until about 2:30 to get thru it. It's too long...just get on with the show.


----------



## NicksHitachi

Watched Breaking Bad ep3 disk one last night had some impressive LFE......... Some really low undulating stuff on intro scene which I kept an eye on......


Played the Laura croft thing too, it was pretty cool but I had to turn up my bass setting a bit to really test the limits at -12 which is my listening setting........


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT* /forum/post/21178072
> 
> 
> Finally got a chance to watch Thor on Bluray.
> 
> WOW, the bass was something else in that movie.
> 
> My subs haven't worked this hard in a while.
> 
> 
> Also watched Fast Five.
> 
> Bass was pretty good but nothing compared to Thor.



I noticed that you have dual subwoofers in your system.

I always thought that your subwoofers had to be identical for best results.



> Quote:
> Subwoofers:
> 
> SVS PB12-Plus subwoofer (BASH amp)
> 
> SVS SB12-NSD subwoofer (Sledge amp)


----------



## d_m1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843* /forum/post/21200077
> 
> 
> I noticed that you have dual subwoofers in your system.
> 
> I always thought that your subwoofers had to be identical for best results.



I have 6 SVS subs: 4 Ultras and 2 Pluses with an ASEQ1. From what the boys at SVS have told me, the EQ takes into account the different subs and their acoustic behaviour and corrects for this.


----------



## Bluvette

The Pacific is the [email protected] for bass, a must own.


----------



## vpn75

Any graphs on the new Harry Potter movie? I watched it the other day and LFE was plentiful and seemed to go pretty deep during the Hogwarts battle.


At least a 4 star film in my opinion.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Any graphs for the new Jurassic Park movies?


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/21209634
> 
> 
> Any graphs for the new Jurassic Park movies?



Hi Mike, I put some of the SpecLab caps here if you're interested.

After comparing the captures of JP2 and JP3 on BD (legacy track) and DVD ( here for JP2 and JP3 ), honestly I don't find any major differences.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu* /forum/post/21210317
> 
> 
> Hi Mike, I put some of the SpecLab caps here if you're interested.
> 
> After comparing the captures of JP2 and JP3 on BD (legacy track) and DVD ( here for JP2 and JP3 ), honestly I don't find any major differences.



Thanks. That sort of confirms what I thought. I have only seen the first movie on BR so far, but in that one I thought there was really very little low bass to speak of. The overall sound quality was very good but there was almost no room shaking bass. At least that's what I thought. I still am going to watch the other two though.


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/21210447
> 
> 
> Thanks. That sort of confirms what I thought. I have only seen the first movie on BR so far, but in that one I thought there was really very little low bass to speak of. The overall sound quality was very good but there was almost no room shaking bass. At least that's what I thought. I still am going to watch the other two though.




I'm puzzled by the fact that almost all the reviews of the JP trilogy gave the soundtracks highest ratings.

Yes these soundtracks pose great SQ and surround presentation. It's a pity that the bass of the soundtracks especially on JP1 and JP2 were not remastered and extended to the bottom octave.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu* /forum/post/21210646
> 
> 
> I'm puzzled by the fact that almost all the reviews of the JP trilogy gave the soundtracks highest ratings.
> 
> Yes these soundtracks pose great SQ and surround presentation. It's a pity that the bass of the soundtracks especially on JP1 and JP2 were not remastered and extended to the bottom octave.



I understand that audio SQ is more then just bone jarring bass. As I said, quality and clarity were top notch. But if I can paraphrase a bit, "did you feel that?" I.E when the T-Rex is one the move. I could answer, "no, not really."


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi* /forum/post/21198212
> 
> 
> Watched Breaking Bad ep3 disk one last night had some impressive LFE......... Some really low undulating stuff on intro scene which I kept an eye on......



My wife and I (as we love to do) burned through the entire series, start to finish, over a week or so this past summer. The audio is handled _very well_, there's some deep stuff on occasion. Very compelling series,...solidly entertaining.


Have fun.


----------



## bossobass

While I have a minute, thought I'd offer my opinion on Cars 2. It's the worst soundtrack I've ever heard on a big budget movie. Seriously, I have ProLogic laser discs with better sound.


Zero bass. Terrible surround. sound effects design is elementary and ripped off.


Just my opinion, FWIW.


Bosso


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While I have a minute, thought I'd offer my opinion on Cars 2. It's the worst soundtrack I've ever heard on a big budget movie. Seriously, I have ProLogic laser discs with better sound.
> 
> 
> Zero bass. Terrible surround. sound effects design is elementary and ripped off.
> 
> 
> Just my opinion, FWIW.
> 
> 
> Bosso



I noticed the same thing. It has a dts 7.1 audio soundtrack but I only have 5.1 so it defaulted me to a Dolby digital multi channel soundtrack which sounded soft and muted. I wasnt aware of this at first, thought I got a bad disc so I exchanged it for a new one and got the same.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21220476
> 
> 
> While I have a minute, thought I'd offer my opinion on Cars 2. It's the worst soundtrack I've ever heard on a big budget movie. Seriously, I have ProLogic laser discs with better sound.
> 
> 
> Zero bass. Terrible surround. sound effects design is elementary and ripped off.
> 
> 
> Just my opinion, FWIW.
> 
> 
> Bosso



Check kunfu panda 2 and you forget that cars 2 soon(though i havent watched cars 2 yet), those big cannons scenes dig under 10hz(looks like it







)..watched it reference and it was awesome, lots of headroom in this movie so crank it good.







Anyway it's a bass movie of the week.


----------



## BiGBADDABOOM

I keep forgetting about that one. 7.5 on iMDB and 82% Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## desertdome




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21220476
> 
> 
> While I have a minute, thought I'd offer my opinion on Cars 2. It's the worst soundtrack I've ever heard on a big budget movie. Seriously, I have ProLogic laser discs with better sound.
> 
> 
> Zero bass. Terrible surround. sound effects design is elementary and ripped off.
> 
> 
> Just my opinion, FWIW.
> 
> 
> Bosso



Which track did you listen to? For some, the default track is the Dolby Digital 5.1 EX. There are DTS-HD 5.1 and DTS-HD 7.1 tracks available.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertdome* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Which track did you listen to? For some, the default track is the Dolby Digital 5.1 EX. There are DTS-HD 5.1 and DTS-HD 7.1 tracks available.



That would tick me off to find out after watching the whole movie!


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That would tick me off to find out after watching the whole movie!



I watched the dark knight 3 times before I figured it out


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertdome* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Which track did you listen to? For some, the default track is the Dolby Digital 5.1 EX. There are DTS-HD 5.1 and DTS-HD 7.1 tracks available.



Right! That was the case for me. I was defaulted to the Dolby digital multi channel and I did not have the option to switch to any others. Out just said "unavailable" when I tried to switch. Frustrating!


----------



## FOH

^^^


Meanwhile, visual spoilers are being splashed around the screen


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21220476
> 
> 
> While I have a minute, thought I'd offer my opinion on Cars 2. It's the worst soundtrack I've ever heard on a big budget movie. Seriously, I have ProLogic laser discs with better sound.
> 
> 
> Zero bass. Terrible surround. sound effects design is elementary and ripped off.
> 
> 
> Just my opinion, FWIW.
> 
> 
> Bosso



I thought it was pretty good actually with some decent LFE in spots (DTS MA). Interesting.


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21220777
> 
> 
> Check kunfu panda 2 and you forget that cars 2 soon(though i havent watched cars 2 yet), those big cannons scenes dig under 10hz(looks like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )..watched it reference and it was awesome, lots of headroom in this movie so crank it good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway it's a bass movie of the week.



Watched KFP2 and snapped some speclab plots on my regular listening level.

From the plots you can see the bass extension are deep but seems a bit tamed in level.


01:14:14 

01:15:15


----------



## onesquin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was pretty good actually with some decent LFE in spots (DTS MA). Interesting.



Cars 2 was better than average on LFE for me too. The first thing I do on ANY movie is go to setup.


----------



## Flageborg




----------



## Flageborg




----------



## Mpray1983

Flage,


Any reason for the stupid dice pictures or are you just intentionally trying to junk up the thread?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21223506
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason for the stupid dice pictures or are you just intentionally trying to junk up the thread?



Please explain...


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21223506
> 
> 
> Flage,
> 
> 
> Any reason for the stupid dice pictures or are you just intentionally trying to junk up the thread?



It's a 6, dude. What don't you get?


----------



## FOH

Flage, I appreciate the screen caps, some intense effect there.


Mpray, "stupid dice pictures", "junk up the thread"


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertdome* /forum/post/21220889
> 
> 
> Which track did you listen to? For some, the default track is the Dolby Digital 5.1 EX. There are DTS-HD 5.1 and DTS-HD 7.1 tracks available.



They were out of the BR so I rented the DVD. DD 5.1EX was the only choice, but why would that be different than MA? Lossless isn't a different soundtrack, it's just a lossless version.


Bosso


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21225780
> 
> 
> They were out of the BR so I rented the DVD. DD 5.1EX was the only choice, but why would that be different than MA? Lossless isn't a different soundtrack, it's just a lossless version.
> 
> 
> Bosso




Not necessary. From _Home Entertainment_:





> Quote:
> *Signal to Noise - Dolby TrueHD & DTS-HD MA vs. Uncompressed PCM*
> 
> 
> What impressed, or perhaps surprised, me most about these tests was how good the base codecs actually are. The difference between the original audio and the basic Dolby Digital and DTS is a lot subtler than you'd expect, given the extreme amount of compression (around 10:1, a similar ratio to that of 128 kbps MP3).
> 
> 
> That said, I could definitely pick out the difference between the lesser (or perhaps it's more accurate to say better) compressed versions and the higher compressed versions. The difference is mostly in the presence, or ambience. The lossless, Dolby Digital Plus, and DTS-HD High Resolution compressed tracks were just a little more open and airy. I hate to say it, but they just sounded more realistic and transparent. The 448 kbps Dolby Digital and standard DTS tracks were less so, a little more closed off. Between the 640 kbps Dolby Digital and the uncompressed, the difference was even less noticeable. Enough so that most people, even those trained to listen for it, probably won't be able to hear the difference.
> 
> 
> The core DTS call is a little harder, as there wasn't the same blind system in place to A/B as precisely as at Dolby. Results were similar, though.So by all means go for the new codecs, as they definitely sound better than what was on DVD. Uncompressed PCM, on the other hand, is just a waste of space (though compatible with everything).
> 
> 
> If you've been listening at home and are sure you can hear a difference on your favorite discs, be wary. There is absolutely no way to tell that compressed and uncompressed tracks on any disc have anything to do with each other. *They could come from different masters, they could be mixed differently, or any number of other variables that makes an in-home test, unfortunately, impossible.* That said, trust your ears, and go with the one that sounds best to you. *-Geoffrey Morrison*




Ian


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21225947
> 
> 
> Not necessary. From _Home Entertainment_:
> 
> 
> Ian



The instances where there would be a different mix or master are


----------



## mojomike

I rewatched Jurassic Park III for the first time in a couple of years. It is the real deal. Any scenes involving the larger dinos are absolutely thunderous. They are excellent to both hear and feel. It's got a great surround soundtrack overall.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21227901
> 
> 
> I rewatched Jurassic Park III for the first time in a couple of years. It is the real deal. Any scenes involving the larger dinos are absolutely thunderous. They are excellent to both hear and feel. It's got a great surround soundtrack overall.



I agree that Jurassic Park III is terrific. I loved the audiotrack, especially the thundering LFE. I recently bought the Jurassic Park Ultimate Trilogy BDs and was surprised when I ended up enjoying Jurassic Park III almost as much as the classic Jurassic Park. Jurassic Park III's incredible special effects, great audio, and 91 minute runtime, gave me a lot to like.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/21228431
> 
> 
> I agree that Jurassic Park III is terrific. I loved the audiotrack, especially the thundering LFE. I recently bought the Jurassic Park Ultimate Trilogy BDs and was surprised when I ended up enjoying Jurassic Park III almost as much as the classic Jurassic Park. Jurassic Park III's incredible special effects, great audio, and 91 minute runtime, gave me a lot to like.



Part 3 used to be my go to disc for a demo. I played the scene where the girl is on the megaphone until the t-rex gets killed, one awesome demo for sure. I have not watched the bluray yet but I will now!


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21226313
> 
> 
> The instances where there would be a different mix or master are


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21229968
> 
> 
> True. However, we are comparing DD with DTS. Isn't it feasible that different labs have different mixes?
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



Not unless another master is purposely created, which, as FM points out, is costly for no apparent reason. Although it has apparently happened in the past, sometimes for no apparent reason, it is indeed a


----------



## kemiza

Help me out guys with an BASS question. I listened to SPR & WOTW on dvd. If I'm not mistaken there seems to be more bass on the dvd compared to the bluray. Is that so?


----------



## saprano

What kind of differences are you guys talking about with cars2 DD and DTSMA track? high frequencies or low?


Uncompressed tracks are more noticeable better than lossy in the high frequencies than low. Still, i find a bigger difference with lossy tracks on DVD vs the lossless on BD of the same movie. BD lossy sounds way better than the DVD too. I mean really good. On some movies i can't even tell the difference between the lossy and uncompressed track. The pirates movies is one example. The 640kbps DD sounds just as good as the constant 6.9 bitrate PCM track.


Then on other movies, like say V for vendetta, the TrueHD track is so obviously better than the DD track. It really depends on the movie. Though i'd say when BD first came out the movies i bought clearly had a difference. Movies released now don't have that same difference to me. But alot of movies released now only have one lossless track with various lossy language tracks so you can't really compare.


The last movies i watched where i heard an immediate difference between lossy and lossless on BD were Transformers 3 and The Patriot.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21229968
> 
> 
> True. However, we are comparing DD with DTS. Isn't it feasible that different labs have different mixes?
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



Labs don't encode, neither do DTS or Dolby.


Studios and authoring houses do the encoding use the tools supplied by Dolby and DTS..


But on a more practical note, we spends hundreds of thousands or dollars (sometimes in the million +) to create a sound track. Why would a director want various versions of a mix he created to even exist (and I'm not talking about home theater mixes, but the same logic follows..)


We create a PCM 5.1, 6.1 or 7.1 master/"mix."


In the 21+ years I've been doing this, there are exception to that rule on less fingers than I have on 1 hand that I know of.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano* /forum/post/21230620
> 
> 
> But alot of movies released now only have one lossless track with various lossy language tracks so you can't really compare.
> 
> 
> The last movies i watched where i heard an immediate difference between lossy and lossless on BD were Transformers 3 and The Patriot.



Every lossless track has a lossy counterpart... if you want to compare the two, all you need do is hook up the optical/coax digital output of your BR player.


That being said, the lossy track on TF3 is indeed a different mix (it's 5.1) and it's hard to compare unless they are level matched, and with dialog norm, thats hard to do, even on the same track and it's lossy counterpart. (not so much with DTS tracks..)


But since we live in a world with lossless as the norm, it's really a needless comparison...


I'm happy we can deliver to the home what we intended.


----------



## Scott Simonian

And I sincerely thank you, FilmMixer, for all the hard work you and your colleagues do.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21231103
> 
> 
> I'm happy we can deliver to the home what we intended.



Me too! Thanks for all of the helpful insight into the what you pros really do.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21227901
> 
> 
> I rewatched Jurassic Park III for the first time in a couple of years. It is the real deal. Any scenes involving the larger dinos are absolutely thunderous. They are excellent to both hear and feel. It's got a great surround soundtrack overall.



I agree. I recently picked up the BD steel book of the trilogy. The AQ is outstanding and offers a great sub workout. JP III really pumps.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21231103
> 
> 
> Studios and authoring houses do the encoding use the tools supplied by Dolby and DTS.




I guess I was confusing labs with the studios and authoring houses. When I was a PA back in the day, we out sourced labs to process our video masters. That was thirty years ago, so I'm a little out of it.













> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21231103
> 
> 
> Every lossless track has a lossy counterpart... if you want to compare the two, all you need do is hook up the optical/coax digital output of your BR player.
> 
> 
> That being said, the lossy track on TF3 is indeed a different mix (it's 5.1) and it's hard to compare unless they are level matched, and with dialog norm, thats hard to do, even on the same track and it's lossy counterpart. (not so much with DTS tracks..)
> 
> 
> But since we live in a world with lossless as the norm, it's really a needless comparison...
> 
> 
> I'm happy we can deliver to the home what we intended.




I believe there maybe a noticeable difference when comparing DVD lossy to Blu-Ray lossless. but since the data reduction schemes are lower on lossy Blu-Ray tracks due to the increase in bandwidth, the differences are more subtle. DTS claims that it's core data rate is twice that on Blu-Ray then on other video formats.


http://www.hemagazine.com/node/Dolby...PCM?page=0%2C0 


http://www.dts.com/DTS_Audio_Formats...ter_Audio.aspx 



As always, thanks for your input.











Ian


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I believe there maybe a noticeable difference when comparing DVD lossy to Blu-Ray lossless. but since the data reduction schemes are lower on lossy Blu-Ray tracks due to the increase in bandwidth, the differences are more subtle. DTS claims that it's core data rate is twice that on Blu-Ray then on other video formats.
> 
> http://www.hemagazine.com/node/Dolby...PCM?page=0%2C0
> 
> http://www.dts.com/DTS_Audio_Formats...ter_Audio.aspx
> 
> 
> As always, thanks for your input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



You're welcome. I've been very lucky to make a living in my "hobby."


DVD could contain the same 1509kbps DTS core that BR can.


And the bandwidth of BR didn't change the efficiency of the codecs.... DTS core is the same as it was since its introduction.


You misread the statement, which was comparing to other codecs, I.e. Dolby.


"Your older receiver will play back DTS-HD material with DTS surround audio at twice the data rate of other DVD video surround formats."


What has changed is the introduction of DTS-HD HR, which is a new lossy codec which goes up to 6.0 mbps.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21233407
> 
> 
> 
> DVD could contain the same 1509kbps DTS core that BR can.
> 
> 
> And the bandwidth of BR didn't change the efficiency of the codecs.... DTS core is the same as it was since its introduction.
> 
> 
> What has changed is the introduction of DTS-HD HR, which is a new lossy codec which goes up to 6.0 mbps.



If the bandwidth of BR doesn't change the efficiency of the codecs, how do they achieve the higher new codec's data rate? And why isn't it available on DVD? Also, Dolby's data rate is higher on BR then it is on DVD.





Ian


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21233534
> 
> 
> If the bandwidth didn't change the efficiency of the codecs, how do they achieve the higher new codec's data rate? And why isn't it available on DVD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



When you have more bandwidth, you need less data reduction to transfer the data. For a while, at least, Disney issued its BDs with uncompressed PCM multichannel. You can't do that or lossless compression on DVD because DVD lacks the bandwidth to hold all that data. Why DVDs did not use the highest bitrates available with the lossy systems is not clear to me, but apparently they don't, most of the time.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz* /forum/post/21233614
> 
> 
> When you have more bandwidth, you need less data reduction to transfer the data. For a while, at least, Disney issued its BDs with uncompressed PCM multichannel. You can't do that or lossless compression on DVD because DVD lacks the bandwidth to hold all that data. Why DVDs did not use the highest bitrates available with the lossy systems is not clear to me, but apparently they don't, most of the time.




That's my point. Here are Dolby's specs for DVD and Blu-Ray:

http://www.dolby.com/us/en/consumer/...-digital.html# 



Ian


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21230006
> 
> 
> 
> IOW, if the Cars 2 BR DTS-MA soundtrack is significantly different from the DVD DD-5.1 EX, I will be surprised. Maybe someone can post some caps, which would confirm or deny what I heard immediately.



Caps or not, I've watched a few BD's over the years that were in DD rather than one of the lossless codecs and I never suspected anything was wrong until I accidentally discovered I wasn't using the TrueHD or DTS-MA track. Avatar a few months ago was the most recent. Probably didn't notice it because of the incredibly original script, top notch acting, and mind blowing direction.


Lossless is overrated and I'd love to see properly done double-blind testing done on it.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1* /forum/post/21233718
> 
> 
> 
> Lossless is overrated and I'd love to see properly done double-blind testing done on it.




So can I assume your are not convinced by the results in Home Entertainment that I posted recently?



Ian


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21233823
> 
> 
> So can I assume your are not convinced by the results in Home Entertainment that I posted recently?
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



No idea what you're talking about, but I'm going to assume the answer is no. Just based on my own findings so far with the subject matter at hand. But, then again, advertising doesn't work on me either. Maybe I'm just an outllaw.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/21230302
> 
> 
> Help me out guys with an BASS question. I listened to SPR & WOTW on dvd. If I'm not mistaken there seems to be more bass on the dvd compared to the bluray. Is that so?



Yep, dvd dts track have 2db bigger amplitude in wotw than blu-ray, i don't know yet spr, but i think i can compare it in next week. Also i have compared others movies too.


District 9 dvd dts 6.1 have 4db bigger amplitude in bass than blu-ray dts hd-ma 7.1. Though blu-ray track sounds better than dvd one in everything else.


Rare exports region b blu-ray dd track have about 3-4db bigger amplitude in bass than dts hd-ma 6.1 track, but it sounds like dts 6.1 mix is different than dd one.


I listened only core versions dts-hd ma tracks of the films.

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...odsemergin.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...odsemergin.jpg


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/21230302
> 
> 
> Help me out guys with an BASS question. I listened to SPR & WOTW on dvd. If I'm not mistaken there seems to be more bass on the dvd compared to the bluray. Is that so?



I do notice significant bass level difference in Saving Private Ryan although without checking them in speclab.

Compared them back to back using the end battle scene when the heroes are expecting an approaching tank in the crater,

the shaking bass level on DVD(R1, DD only) has bumped more than BD.


On the other hand WotW seems to be consistent in bass level between DVD and BD.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu* /forum/post/21234440
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand WotW seems to be consistent in bass level between DVD and BD.



Yes. I concur!







Both present with equal fervor.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If the bandwidth of BR doesn't change the efficiency of the codecs, how do they achieve the higher new codec's data rate? And why isn't it available on DVD? Also, Dolby's data rate is higher on BR then it is on DVD.
> 
> 
> Ian



Well now your changing what you said,

which was specifically on reference to DTS cored, not DTS-HD or TrueHD.


Go back and read what you said again.










Dolby was limited by the data frame size in DVD which changed with BR, hence the official adoption of 640DD. Except for very early exceptions, DD decodes have handled 640 with no problems (and a handful of DVD's which flaunted the spec did indeed contain a 640 track.)


In the end however, it has nothing to do with the original assertion that higher bandwidth increased the coding efficiency of the lossy offerings. The 2 are mutually exclusive.


It changed the maximum data rate available to the codecs, not the efficiency.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you have more bandwidth, you need less data reduction to transfer the data. For a while, at least, Disney issued its BDs with uncompressed PCM multichannel. You can't do that or lossless compression on DVD because DVD lacks the bandwidth to hold all that data. Why DVDs did not use the highest bitrates available with the lossy systems is not clear to me, but apparently they don't, most of the time.



It actually a little more convoluted than that, because you have to separate the goal of the codec at some point. Lossy and lossless aren't trying to achieve the same thing.


Since lossy is constant bit rate and lossless is variable, coding efficiency Ganges its meaning depending of what you are trying to discuss.


Lossless requires a variable amount of data to achieve its goal. But once again bandwidth doesn't determine the efficiency of the codec, only the maximum data rate which the codec can use (which in the end sets the limit in what the codec can reliably encode and decide without loss of data. )


Its still the same amount of data reduction to achieve the same output.


Said another way, the availability of bandwidth doesn't hange how the encoders work (I.e. efficiency,) only what the maximum operating parameters of said codec can be.


And technically there was no reason DVD couldn't do 6 channels of 24 bit 48k PCM (6.9mbps)... Or even lossless (DVD-A used MLP, which is the foundation of Dolby TrueHD.) (it obviously wasn't in the DVD-V spec of course, but it has enough bandwidth to do it. )


Practically, however, you are correct that DVD has a bandwidth of ~ 10mbps. It wouldn't leave much room for video.


In the beginning, there were plenty of DVD's made with 1509 full bandwidth DTS lossy. IIRC, Saving Private Ryan was the first to use the half rate 768kbps.


Once again, however, the extra 768 was seen by most as being more beneficial allocated to video.


As to why DD was limited to 448, see my above post.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So can I assume your are not convinced by the results in Home Entertainment that I posted recently?
> 
> 
> Ian



Unless I am reading the article wrong, the magazine link you posted seems to support Stephens feelings about the subtle difference between lossy and lossless. Maybe not as blunt a critique as sb1's, but.....


"We switched back and forth between the original PCM master and the core DTS version, and here we found only the slightest, barely noticeable difference."


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21234583
> 
> 
> Well now your changing what you said,
> 
> which was specifically on reference to DTS cored, not DTS-HD or TrueHD.
> 
> 
> Go back and read what you said again.



Actually I was alluding to your comments on bandwidth which I believed to be paramount when it comes to higher bit rates. Your recent posts clarifying codec efficiency verses higher data rates made me realize that we were talking about two different things. You have to admit, my posts have been keeping you busy.












Ian


----------



## Flageborg

Star Trek 2009 - Opening scene...


----------



## Flageborg

War of the Worlds - 3 scenes in one chart


Scene 1 - Trucks passing...

Scene 2 - Lightning strikes...

Scene 3 - Rise of the machine...


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21234661
> 
> 
> Unless I am reading the article wrong, the magazine link you posted seems to support Stephens feelings about the subtle difference between lossy and lossless. *Maybe not as blunt a critique as sb1's, but.....*
> 
> 
> "We switched back and forth between the original PCM master and the core DTS version, and here we found only the slightest, barely noticeable difference."



Damn rum.







But that doesn't change my opinion. I could have been a little classier, though.










To stay on topic, I'm not sure what it is about Sunshine (there's movies with more impressive graphs), but it just hits the right chords with my system. More of an experience than a viewing.


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21234191
> 
> 
> Yep, dvd dts track have 2db bigger amplitude in wotw than blu-ray, i don't know yet spr, but i think i can compare it in next week. Also i have compared others movies too.
> 
> 
> District 9 dvd dts 6.1 have 4db bigger amplitude in bass than blu-ray dts hd-ma 7.1. Though blu-ray track sounds better than dvd one in everything else.
> 
> 
> Rare exports region b blu-ray dd track have about 3-4db bigger amplitude in bass than dts hd-ma 6.1 track, but it sounds like dts 6.1 mix is different than dd one.
> 
> 
> I listened only core versions dts-hd ma tracks of the films.
> 
> http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...odsemergin.jpg
> http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...odsemergin.jpg



I"ve noticed this with DVD's. Any reason why DVD versions are louder than BD?


Twister is overall louder on DVD compared to bluray. The bluray is lower but sounds more........cleaner and controlled.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21235797
> 
> 
> War of the Worlds - 3 scenes in one chart
> 
> 
> Scene 1 - Trucks passing...
> 
> Scene 2 - Lightning strikes...
> 
> Scene 3 - Rise of the machine...




War of the Worlds - DVD version - DTS soundtrack - 4 scenes in one chart


Scene 1 - Trucks passing...

Scene 2 - Lightning strikes...

Scene 3 - Rise of the machine...

Scene 4 - Machine vaporize crowd...


----------



## MIkeDuke

Saw the Immortals. Could have potential if the don't "mess" up the sound track.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Saw the Immortals. Could have potential if the don't "mess" up the sound track.



That's good news...I feel that way about cowboys and aliens...hopefully favreau will stick to the same techniques as the first iron man.


----------



## NicksHitachi

Oh Serenity on BR is stout! The intro scene where the universal earth logo fades into the movie is pretty cool too!


Watched long ago but forgot.......


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21239366
> 
> 
> That's good news...I feel that way about cowboys and aliens...hopefully favreau will stick to the same techniques as the first iron man.



You mean boomy bass and not much surround use?


----------



## johnfusco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21240137
> 
> 
> You mean boomy bass and not much surround use?



I thought they did a much much better job on iron man 2. Hate the way iron man 1 sounds


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You mean boomy bass and not much surround use?



I'm a fan of the Jericho and the sonic booms when he takes off. I don't have the movie...both scenes are on the blu ray demo disk that the member was passing out.


----------



## Scott Simonian

The opening ambush and the sequence when he takes off to the Middle East are the best sounding parts. The rest... meh. Jericho part was cool too but short.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21241404
> 
> 
> The opening ambush and the sequence when he takes off to the Middle East are the best sounding parts. The rest... meh. Jericho part was cool too but short.



IM (1 and 2) are not terribly challenging for the better subs out there, but I have read of people discovering the limits of their subs with those movies. In IM1 the part where the prototype walks out of the cave caused numerous subs distress.










The Jericho missle explosions are pretty demanding too.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Causing my ears distress. Boomy boom boom.










WotW, Incredible Hulk, Battle:LA, Cloverfield, How to Train Your Dragon... now _those_ are demanding.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Causing my ears distress. Boomy boom boom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WotW, Incredible Hulk, Battle:LA, Cloverfield, How to Train Your Dragon... now those are demanding.



All I was originally talking about was that Favreau's movies usually contain some good LFE and Cowboys & Aliens will give us something to hopefully look forward too. I wasn't trying to say it was better than any of the titles you mentioned.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Causing my ears distress. Boomy boom boom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WotW, Incredible Hulk, Battle:LA, Cloverfield, How to Train Your Dragon... now those are demanding.



I will have to say that the flight into the stage at flushing meadows and the fireworks after were pretty good in IM2...shoot to thrill backing didn't hurt either...


The zoom in prior to the landing can give most subs quite the challenge....


Battle:LA and Hulk are films done right....great ultra-lows, great lows, and thump....great use of entire bandwidth.


JSS


----------



## dicey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21241540
> 
> 
> WotW, Incredible Hulk, Battle:LA, Cloverfield, How to Train Your Dragon... now _those_ are demanding.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21242518
> 
> 
> Battle:LA and Hulk are films done right....great ultra-lows, great lows, and thump....great use of entire bandwidth.



I agree with WotW, B:LA, Cloverfield and HTTYD. Those soundtracks have some serious bass scenes.










But what scenes in The Incredible Hulk have bass?!


I haven't seen the whole movie, but I was _not_ impressed with the shootout in the drink factory scene or the soundwave HumVees scene. There should have been tons of bass, but as usual, there was almost no bass in either of them. Is it the fight scene at the end that's good? I thought the movie sucked, so I never made it that far.










Please let me know.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dicey* /forum/post/21242841
> 
> 
> I agree with WotW, B:LA, Cloverfield and HTTYD. Those soundtracks have some serious bass scenes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what scenes in The Incredible Hulk have bass?!
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the whole movie, but I was _not_ impressed with the shootout in the drink factory scene or the soundwave HumVees scene. There should have been tons of bass, but as usual, there was almost no bass in either of them. Is it the fight scene at the end that's good? I thought the movie sucked, so I never made it that far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know.



If you can't find bass in Hulk, you better check your system.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21242290
> 
> 
> All I was originally talking about was that Favreau's movies usually contain some good LFE and Cowboys & Aliens will give us something to hopefully look forward too. I wasn't trying to say it was better than any of the titles you mentioned.



Oh I know. I guess I was just feeling a bit cynical today. My hopes are that C&A sounds wicked sweet. The early sequence where the aliens bombard the western town has really nice bass at my local cinema.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21242518
> 
> 
> I will have to say that the flight into the stage at flushing meadows and the fireworks after were pretty good in IM2...shoot to thrill backing didn't hurt either...
> 
> 
> The zoom in prior to the landing can give most subs quite the challenge....
> 
> 
> Battle:LA and Hulk are films done right....great ultra-lows, great lows, and thump....great use of entire bandwidth.
> 
> 
> JSS



Ah... well, IM2 must be a lot better than IM1 in terms of bass. I still don't have IM2 on BD yet so I haven't run it through my system. IM1, otoh, has been through several times. Love the Middle East sequence. That part sounds good.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dicey* /forum/post/21242841
> 
> 
> But what scenes in The Incredible Hulk have bass?!



Watch it again but this next time... turn on your subwoofer.

















Oh ... and the answer to the question is... everywhere. Incredible Hulk is a bass monster. What kind of subwoofer do you have?


----------



## centauro74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Watch it again but this next time... turn on your subwoofer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ... and the answer to the question is... everywhere. Incredible Hulk is a bass monster. What kind of subwoofer do you have?



+1, I watched last night and this movies has plenty of bass, the scene with with subsonic canons is incredible like the movie and when he smash the roof of the building at end is so cool. And I like the movie also.


----------



## tony123

The clip from Hulk on Scubasteve's disc is my "go to" demo piece. Guaranteed to scare the bajeezus out of the newly initiated!


----------



## mrcoop

picking up super 8 today..any word on the bass front?


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21244141
> 
> 
> picking up super 8 today..any word on the bass front?



"SPOILER ALERT"









There is some good bass in this movie. Watch in particular for the train wreck.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dicey* /forum/post/21242841
> 
> 
> But what scenes in The Incredible Hulk have bass?!
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the whole movie, but I was _not_ impressed with the shootout in the drink factory scene or the soundwave HumVees scene. There should have been tons of bass, but as usual, there was almost no bass in either of them. Is it the fight scene at the end that's good? I thought the movie sucked, so I never made it that far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know.



After recalibrating EQ on my subs, the scene starting with when he transforms and busts through the glass in the overpass thing and the EMP pulses etc., that was one of the first tests I'd use. I did notice though that before getting EQ right, it felt like something was missing, but after I leveled things out, it really pounded (at around -13 for me) - love the .50 cal guns.


I'm in SoCal too if you want to come listen and compare.










I thought was on "okay" movie, but mostly because of the audio.


----------



## drewTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21244206
> 
> 
> "SPOILER ALERT"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some good bass in this movie. Watch in particular for the train wreck.



Nice. Been looking forward to this one.


----------



## bossobass

The Hulk/Abomination fight scenes (and below is just a smidgen of that) is one of the most sub-punishing stretches of movie soundtrack available:











Bosso


----------



## croseiv

Plus there's the whole sound canon scene (15 Hz material). I can feel the wind blowing with that scene from the Ultras.







It really pumps.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> "SPOILER ALERT"
> 
> 
> There is some good bass in this movie. Watch in particular for the train wreck.



Watch the first hour and definitely the train wreck was awesome.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21244206
> 
> 
> "SPOILER ALERT"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some good bass in this movie [Super 8]. Watch in particular for the train wreck.



I just posted to the Super 8 thread that I thought the audio in the scene you referenced was stunning, particularly the LFE. The BD has a Dolby TrueHD 7.1 audiotrack. Super 8 is a pretty good movie in other ways, too.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/21245705
> 
> 
> I just posted to the Super 8 thread that I thought the audio in the scene you referenced was stunning, particularly the LFE. The BD has a Dolby TrueHD 7.1 audiotrack. Super 8 is a pretty good movie in other ways, too.



The movie has that touch of classic Spielberg.


----------



## mailiang

I rented 3 BD's for this long holiday weekend. _Super 8_ which I hear seems to have pretty good sound quality, _Conan_ and _Carjack_. I was just wondering what to expect.



Ian


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21245767
> 
> 
> I rented 3 BD's for this long holiday weekend. _Super 8_ which I hear seems to have pretty good sound quality, _Conan_ and _Carjack_. I was just wondering what to expect.
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



Conan has a few decent bass scenes ususally involving giant boulders, but I wouldn't consider it all that special.


----------



## MKtheater

I loved Super 8 as it brought me back to classic Spielberg movies. If it has a killer audio track and some 4.5 bass scenes I will use it all the time. Kind of like the Dark Night. I can't forget about my older favorites though like LOTR trilogy and JP 3.


----------



## bori

Super 8 up there with WOW,CLOVERFIELD, AND THE HAUNTING!


----------



## Scott Simonian

Good. Maybe I'll have to pick it up then. I haven't seen it yet. Skipped it in the theaters.


----------



## sb1

Just skipped to the train scene in S8 before we view it tonight (impatient, I know). Damn. No idea how it measures and don't care. Sounds spectacular.


----------



## croseiv

Picked up my copy of Super 8! Fixin' to watch it now. I hope the Ultras make me smile.


----------



## mrcoop

Super 8 = QUALITY BASS.


I have a dedicated theater and the 7 channel track was excellent when called upon. During the credits, my son and I had to do a double check in the rear of the theater...we thought we had an 8mm running in the background that was showing the kids movie. Fun







.


Anyone see the blue streaks throughout the movie?...maybe it was my projector?..never seen that before and figure it was part of the movie...strange.


----------



## mrcoop

ok, just read they were flares...did not care for that at all during the movie...I understand the usage but it seemed way over the top and way too often. It actually distracted from the movie being so frequent...but still fun movie!


----------



## crazy4daisy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21247316
> 
> 
> ok, just read they were flares...did not care for that at all during the movie...I understand the usage but it seemed way over the top and way too often. It actually distracted from the movie being so frequent...but still fun movie!



JJ Abrams directed it and he also directed Star Trek 2009, which had the same flaring but from memory much more than Super 8. I actually dont mind it (flaring) but fully understand how many do.


As far as bass goes Super 8 is brilliant. As far as the movie goes i would rate the first half of it 4.5/5 but sadly the second half maybe a 2.5/5. Wont spoil it for others for giving my reasons why.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dicey* /forum/post/21242841
> 
> 
> 
> But what scenes in The Incredible Hulk have bass?!
> 
> 
> Please let me know.



Now you know...


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazy4daisy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> JJ Abrams directed it and he also directed Star Trek 2009, which had the same flaring but from memory much more than Super 8. I actually dont mind it (flaring) but fully understand how many do.
> 
> 
> As far as bass goes Super 8 is brilliant. As far as the movie goes i would rate the first half of it 4.5/5 but sadly the second half maybe a 2.5/5. Wont spoil it for others for giving my reasons why.




****POTENTIAL SPOILER****

I agree with this statement the front part of movie carries the ending IMO.


The ending was just too much "here you go, all the answers!"


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21244908
> 
> 
> The Hulk/Abomination fight scenes (and below is just a smidgen of that) is one of the most sub-punishing stretches of movie soundtrack available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso



This whole last section of the film is still my overall favorite audio on blu ray I think, especially for LFE.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dicey* /forum/post/21242841
> 
> 
> I agree with WotW, B:LA, Cloverfield and HTTYD. Those soundtracks have some serious bass scenes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what scenes in The Incredible Hulk have bass?!
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the whole movie, but I was _not_ impressed with the shootout in the drink factory scene or the soundwave HumVees scene. There should have been tons of bass, but as usual, there was almost no bass in either of them. Is it the fight scene at the end that's good? I thought the movie sucked, so I never made it that far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know.



Not to be bold, BUT you have some sub or system issues if you are not impressed with the LFE in TIH. This film is just insane in the low end (and overall as well). The last big ~15 minute fight scene in TIH is just jaw dropping audio IMO.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21248438
> 
> 
> This whole last section of the film is still my overall favorite audio on blu ray I think, especially for LFE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be bold, BUT you have some sub or system issues if you are not impressed with the LFE in TIH. This film is just insane in the low end (and overall as well). The last big ~15 minute fight scene in TIH is just jaw dropping audio IMO.



+1


Not only is it some of the strongest LFE, the action sequences and ULF are perfectly aligned and timed to deliver that wow factor. Other strong LFE/ULF movies just tend to just be 'loud' (explosions, crashes, etc.). Whereas the Hulk's LFE has the precision and matching screen content to make the LFE/ULF experience a lot more 'impactful'. Definitely at the top of my list...


----------



## D.T.MIKE

For some serious bass check out the latest Harry Potter, it will not disappoint! Looking fwd to some charts on this one.


----------



## centauro74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For some serious bass check out the latest Harry Potter, it will not disappoint! Looking fwd to some charts on this one.



Sure it was a fun movie to watch, the bass is very good on this movie but the thing that impress me more was the use of surrounds, one demo movie for my HT.


----------



## bossobass

Just finished Super 8.


2 Stars for low end zero for ULF.


There is not even background noise below 25 Hz in this one. A freight train crashes right next to you and there's nothing below 25 Hz? Huge disappointment for me, YMMV.


I ran SL for the train scene but there's nothing there worth the trouble to cap, crop, upload and post.


Bosso


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21251696
> 
> 
> Just finished Super 8.
> 
> 
> 2 Stars for low end zero for ULF.
> 
> 
> There is not even background noise below 25 Hz in this one. A freight train crashes right next to you and there's nothing below 25 Hz? Huge disappointment for me, YMMV.
> 
> 
> I ran SL for the train scene but there's nothing there worth the trouble to cap, crop, upload and post.
> 
> 
> Bosso



Wow. I definitely give it more than two stars for LFE. Hmmm. Are we watching the same movie?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Haven't been able to get my hands on Super 8 yet, so I made up for it with King Kong out of the five dollar DVD bin. This one needs an upgrade... 3.5 is too low for it. Not sure if there are any waterfalls, so maybe I'll try for some when I get the time.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21251696
> 
> 
> Just finished Super 8.
> 
> 
> 2 Stars for low end zero for ULF.
> 
> 
> There is not even background noise below 25 Hz in this one. A freight train crashes right next to you and there's nothing below 25 Hz? Huge disappointment for me, YMMV.
> 
> 
> I ran SL for the train scene but there's nothing there worth the trouble to cap, crop, upload and post.
> 
> 
> Bosso





BD or DVD?




Ian


----------



## centauro74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I definitely give it more than two stars for LFE. Hmmm. Are we watching the same movie?



Yeah, I just finish watching this movie is pretty good, I wasn't expecting much but even my wife like it. I give it 4 stars.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21252234
> 
> 
> BD or DVD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



Shouldn't make any difference.


----------



## MKtheater

Well I will rate it based on other movies I have seen. I give the Dark night 4.5 stars because it has deep bass and the SPL was loud. This movie it seemed the SPL was stronger than that BUT I did not feel that under water sensation. How to rate this, if it went deep I would give it 5 stars for sure, but without that I say 4 stars but with loud SPL. I liked it better than Transformers, actually it was exactly like Cloverfield but filtered or something. Anyone chart this as I am curious. I watched the Bluray, I only watch Blurays now.


----------



## Tooley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I will rate it based on other movies I have seen. I give the Dark night 4.5 stars because it has deep bass and the SPL was loud. This movie it seemed the SPL was stronger than that BUT I did not feel that under water sensation. How to rate this, if it went deep I would give it 5 stars for sure, but without that I say 4 stars but with loud SPL. I liked it better than Transformers, actually it was exactly like Cloverfield but filtered or something. Anyone chart this as I am curious. I watched the Bluray, I only watch Blurays now.



Bossobass did some but he said it is not worth wasting his time to post so i would say that means not that good in the LFE department.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21251696
> 
> 
> Just finished Super 8.
> 
> 
> 2 Stars for low end zero for ULF.
> 
> 
> There is not even background noise below 25 Hz in this one.



Just goes to show low end and ULF are not as important as such things as SPL and quantity when we rate movies for bass since other reports differ so much.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21252874
> 
> 
> Just goes to show low end and ULF are not as important as such things as SPL and quantity when we rate movies for bass since other reports differ so much.



It (Super 8)was a good LFE movie IMO, but not up there with the top tier of movies.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

*King Kong - DVD, Dolby Digital*


Voting four stars. Not enough infra extension for better than that (though there is some), but there's plenty of quantity. Not feeling three and a half.


Short on time so I only got two scenes - the dino stampede and the T-Rex attack (part of it). Used my extraction via hypercube method with 80Hz bass redirection.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21252630
> 
> 
> Shouldn't make any difference.



It can on some films.



Ian


----------



## ken wu

I have a question for speclab users.

As we know not all the movie soundtracks are recorded at the same level. Even if we can try to close-match the color palette, besides the equipment (PC, soundcard..) and source (PC-direct or SW pre out),

the volume/level everyone uses are not the same, and the plots for one scene can look different.

How do you determine the volume that affects your speclab plots? Do you have any reference to it?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

I go for the highest level that doesn't clip without boosting the input volume on my UCA222... it's too oversensitive to do that.


In the case of Kong, the whole LFE seems mastered cool. I had the playback volume maxed out for the above shots. Seriously, I run my LFE hot by 7dB and it only sounded balanced at that level... not hot like it should have.


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21253674
> 
> 
> I go for the highest level that doesn't clip without boosting the input volume on my UCA222... it's too oversensitive to do that.
> 
> 
> In the case of Kong, the whole LFE seems mastered cool. I had the playback volume maxed out for the above shots. Seriously, I run my LFE hot by 7dB and it only sounded balanced at that level... not hot like it should have.



Thanks you for explanation.

I have no idea how many speclab users plot from SW preout signal from pre-pro (like me) instead of PC-direct.

Also it's hard to know the approximate playback level from others' plots.

Do you think its meaningful to plot at regular playback level?

To match the similar level on everyone's plots may not be an easy task.

Currently I'm using some test tone marked at -20dBFS and try to match them on the color palette, here's the example:











Despite the effort I would fine-tune the playback level based loosely on hearing since soundtrack levels are not the same, unfortunately that would jeopardize its credibility. Any thoughts?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

I rip the audio off the disc and transcode/process it directly. My HT gear is nowhere near the computer, so this ends up being the easiest option for me. Also, I don't want the processing in the receiver to color the waterfalls.


Still can't work with Blu-Ray sources, but I'm giving some thought to changing that. Right now I don't have enough BR's to bother though. Nobody sells or rents them for reasonable prices around here, and I usually don't buy them unless they're under $20 at Walmart.


----------



## bossobass

Here's the S-8 train wreck, which is about all the movie has to offer. This is mic'd at the LP, MV at full reference level.


At full reference level, we could only stand it long enough to graph this scene, then HAD to turn it down to -7dBRL to save our ears from bleeding. The vocals were equally annoying. Compare the dialog from the CC in S-8 to, say, LOTR FOTR and you'll see what I'm talking about.


My wife said it hurt her ears and then asked me if my subs were broken. That's because most of the energy in this scene is in the 100-1000 Hz range. Ear-splitting and annoying with no low end relative to the midrange sound.



















Compare that to some recent favorites:


Tron:











X-Men 1st Class:











Hanna:











Transformers 3 DSOTM:











Thor:











Take a wild guess:











Thor and X-formers 3, although largely missing the 1st 3 octaves, blow S-8 out of the water and X-Men, Hanna and Tron make S-8 sound like a ProLogic Laser Disc from the 90s.


We're talking about a freakin' freight train running full tilt. The visual part is excellent, but the audio is just lame, no matter how you slice it. If your sub rolls off at 25 Hz and you run it +10dB hot and watch at -10dBRL, you will probably lump this sound track in with many others. Otherwise, it a horrifically bad sound track.


Bosso


----------



## Scott Simonian

Hmmm... rather disappointing. Was hoping Super 8 was going to have a soundtrack on par with Star Trek or WotW... or something. Good to know and glad I didn't impulse buy.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .... S-8 sound like a ProLogic Laser Disc from the 90s.
> 
> 
> We're talking about a freakin' freight train running full tilt. The visual part is excellent, but the audio is just lame, no matter how you slice it. If your sub rolls off at 25 Hz and you run it +10dB hot and watch at -10dBRL, you will probably lump this sound track in with many others. Otherwise, it a horrifically bad sound track.
> 
> 
> Bosso



Did it ever occur to anyone that maybe it was designed to sound "vintage" to match the films time period?


I'm just saying.....


----------



## Mpray1983

I agree that it was impressive but not one of the big boys


----------



## Tooley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to anyone that maybe it was designed to sound "vintage" to match the films time period?
> 
> 
> I'm just saying.....



I did not know train crashes were quieter back then compared to now I'm just saying...


----------



## mojomike

On Bluray.com, a review says this about the soundtrack:


"Super 8's Dolby TrueHD 7.1 lossless soundtrack is the stuff of Blu-ray legend. This is one stout, enveloping, energized, satisfying, and dare say perfect listen. The track handles both extremes and everything in between with equal flair, vigor, and authenticity. The track yields phenomenal ambience throughout. The light background clatter and chatter at the funeral home as heard at film's start practically transports the listener to the somber locale. Light background music in a diner plays with a realistic authenticity that might have listeners believing the jukebox is in the house, not on the disc. Outdoor ambience is wonderful, too, whether the din of a small town floating on by in the background or the most delicate trace of a chilly wind blowing through the soundstage. On the other end, the track delivers a wonderfully robust low end that will test the limits of the subwoofer, wake the neighbors, and plaster a smile across the faces of every listener. Whether heavy footsteps on an old rickety wooden platform at the train station or the sounds of destruction and chaos that define the film's climactic action scene, there's no shortage of crisp, accurate, and deep bass. The surround channels are extensively used in support of the film's action, ambience, and satisfyingly spacious and crisp music, both score and popular alike. Indeed, sounds maneuver through the listening area with such ease and natural flow that the listener will be pulled into every scene, whether in Charles' bustling and loud house or in the streets of Lillian that have transformed into a war zone. The track amazingly excels no matter the scene, even when it goes practically silent save for the ever-so-slight buzzing of an electric sign outside of a gas station in chapter six.


But for all the wonderful moments in Paramount's champion lossless soundtrack, there's one that stands above the rest: the train derailment sequence. It's not only the highlight of this track, it's a sonic marvel and a perfectly engineered moment that's frighteningly authentic, devastatingly potent, and chillingly enveloping, all of which make it, arguably, the finest demo-worthy scene ever. The scene yields incredibly tight and heavy bass. It offers a terrifyingly immersive structure that takes full advantage of all seven speakers, sending everything from debris to complete train cars, from whooshing fire to screaming children, all over the listening area. Both the bass and the seamless directional effects come together in perfect harmony to create a sonic marvel, a naturally high-energy, eardrum-devastating, and infinitely enjoyable moment, a powerhouse scene that should be the reference audio clip for some time. But what's perhaps best about this track is that, for as wonderful a moment as this is, it doesn't feel detached from the rest of the presentation. The track is so well-engineered and the movie so well-constructed that the entire thing just works together seamlessly, from this moment all the way down to that flickering sign in an otherwise silent environment. Supported by perfect center-focused dialogue that's never garbled or lost under the heavy effects, Paramount's track is an unequivocal winner and is well on its way to being the year's finest."


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21254280
> 
> 
> 
> At full reference level, we could only stand it long enough to graph this scene, then HAD to turn it down to -7dBRL to save our ears from bleeding. The vocals were equally annoying. Compare the dialog from the CC in S-8 to, say, LOTR FOTR and you'll see what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> My wife said it hurt her ears and then asked me if my subs were broken. That's because most of the energy in this scene is in the 100-1000 Hz range. Ear-splitting and annoying with no low end relative to the midrange sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso



Funny you said that,my wife plugged her ears during that scene.


----------



## Flageborg

Scene 12 - It starts with Mjølner take-off, but then.....expected more


----------



## mojomike

Ok, Cowboys and Aliens: Let's cut to the "bass chase." All of the scenes involving the aliens have fantastic bass. It is some of the best I've heard from new movies of 2011. The problem is that there are some long, dry stretches in the movie that move kind of slow, especially in the first two-thirds or so. But believe me, when the the bass is there, it's really there. I'm not one to actually take waterfalls and measure the depth of the bass in soundtracks, but I'm trusting my gut on this one.


----------



## mrcoop

sorry,but it doesn't need to be below 25 to still have good lf. What amazed me more was the use of 7 channels.


----------



## dicey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21254739
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to anyone that maybe it was designed to sound "vintage" to match the films time period?
> 
> 
> I'm just saying.....






Wow........._Seriously_????




.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21255528
> 
> 
> 
> sorry,but it doesn't need to be below 25 to still have good lf.



Yes, it DOES - thats what LFE is all about. How is it possible NOT to know










Even a vintage - like Sin City - confirms: Todays sound-tracks can(should) do better...


----------



## crazy4daisy

Well i reckon the bass and overall soundtrack of Super 8 is superb. I'm running with 2 Submersives and a front LCR stage of 3 Seaton Cat 12C's and the train wreck scene in Super 8 is totally insane (all imho).


I must say that in my experience most people seem to have their playback sytems (whether HT, home stereo, car radio, etc.) running with way too much bass for my personal taste (again imho).


Anyone running their sub/s "hot" should check out the special feature on the blu-ray edition of Apocolypse Now, the one titled "the birth of 5.1 surround sound". It goes for just 5 mins and Ioan Allen from Dolby Labs mentions at the end that most people have their surround channels set way too high and their subwoofer/s much too loud (all in his humble opinion, of course).


I fully realise this thread is specifically to discuss LFE in movies, and i love LFE, just pointing out that not everything we listen to needs to crush our internal organs to still sound awesome.


Cheers.


----------



## tim_1335

Anyone thinks that the treble in Super 8 is extremely ear piercing and harsh?


----------



## Scott Simonian

Like, LOTR's harsh?


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21255398
> 
> 
> Ok, Cowboys and Aliens: Let's cut to the "bass chase." All of the scenes involving the aliens have fantastic bass. It is some of the best I've heard from new movies of 2011. The problem is that there are some long, dry stretches in the movie that move kind of slow, especially in the first two-thirds or so. But believe me, when the the bass is there, it's really there. I'm not one to actually take waterfalls and measure the depth of the bass in soundtracks, but I'm trusting my gut on this one.



Fantastic low end on this - very solid - one of those movies worth it just for the audio


----------



## centauro74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazy4daisy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well i reckon the bass and overall soundtrack of Super 8 is superb. I'm running with 2 Submersives and a front LCR stage of 3 Seaton Cat 12C's and the train wreck scene in Super 8 is totally insane (all imho).
> 
> 
> I must say that in my experience most people seem to have their playback sytems (whether HT, home stereo, car radio, etc.) running with way too much bass for my personal taste (again imho).
> 
> 
> Anyone running their sub/s "hot" should check out the special feature on the blu-ray edition of Apocolypse Now, the one titled "the birth of 5.1 surround sound". It goes for just 5 mins and Ioan Allen from Dolby Labs mentions at the end that most people have their surround channels set way too high and their subwoofer/s much too loud (all in his humble opinion, of course).
> 
> 
> I fully realise this thread is specifically to discuss LFE in movies, and i love LFE, just pointing out that not everything we listen to needs to crush our internal organs to still sound awesome.
> 
> 
> Cheers.



I agree, I have dual mfw-15 and the movie sound pretty good to me, I don't run my subs hot either


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazy4daisy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well i reckon the bass and overall soundtrack of Super 8 is superb. I'm running with 2 Submersives and a front LCR stage of 3 Seaton Cat 12C's and the train wreck scene in Super 8 is totally insane (all imho).
> 
> 
> I must say that in my experience most people seem to have their playback sytems (whether HT, home stereo, car radio, etc.) running with way too much bass for my personal taste (again imho).
> 
> 
> Anyone running their sub/s "hot" should check out the special feature on the blu-ray edition of Apocolypse Now, the one titled "the birth of 5.1 surround sound". It goes for just 5 mins and Ioan Allen from Dolby Labs mentions at the end that most people have their surround channels set way too high and their subwoofer/s much too loud (all in his humble opinion, of course).
> 
> 
> I fully realise this thread is specifically to discuss LFE in movies, and i love LFE, just pointing out that not everything we listen to needs to crush our internal organs to still sound awesome.
> 
> 
> Cheers.



I love the audio in this movie.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim_1335* /forum/post/21256215
> 
> 
> Anyone thinks that the treble in Super 8 is extremely ear piercing and harsh?




Me!

I thought something was wrong with my receiver settings as the soundtrack was very VERY fatiguing and harsh. I had to turn it down from my usual -5db to -15db just to be able to finish the movie. No combination of Re-EQ or THX modes could make the soundtrack bareable. The train scene in particular had me diving for the remote control. Had to rewatch Star Trek afterwars just to make sure my settings were correct and I had that one at -3db and I was loving it!


On the other hand I enjoyed the LFE.


**SPOILER**













In particular the (iirc) footsteps in the cave scene


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21254031
> 
> 
> I rip the audio off the disc and transcode/process it directly. My HT gear is nowhere near the computer, so this ends up being the easiest option for me. Also, I don't want the processing in the receiver to color the waterfalls.



My new computer can read bluray but I haven't decided the software yet..

Would you mind recommending the software to play, process the blu-ray,

with bass management ability, which I suppose is necessary for sake of speclab bass plotting.


IMHO speclab plots made by different persons are hardly comparable unless all has a somewhat level matching basis.

Maybe we could use some test tones on the internet and try to tune our speclab graphs toward that?


FOr fun's sake this is what I plotted from the realtraps test tone at the same level of my earlier stepped sweep signal:


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim_1335* /forum/post/21256215
> 
> 
> Anyone thinks that the treble in Super 8 is extremely ear piercing and harsh?



Nope.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim_1335* /forum/post/21256215
> 
> 
> Anyone thinks that the treble in Super 8 is extremely ear piercing and harsh?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1* /forum/post/21256668
> 
> 
> Nope.



Me neither.


Sometimes that's how the mains in a system can sound when the system is running out of headroom or the speakers are reaching their limits.


----------



## ironhead1230




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu* /forum/post/21256560
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO speclab plots made by different persons are hardly comparable unless all has a somewhat level matching basis.
> 
> Maybe we could use some test tones on the internet and try to tune our speclab graphs toward that?
> 
> 
> FOr fun's sake this is what I plotted from the realtraps test tone at the same level of my earlier stepped sweep signal:



This is something I am also interested in. I haven't setup spec lab yet to get a mic'd input, but I started another thread on this subject. It would be great to get a standardized color palette for people to use and a specific calibration method so graphs from different people can be directly compared.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1374817 


-Mike


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21256683
> 
> 
> Me neither.
> 
> 
> Sometimes that's how the mains in a system can sound when the system is running out of headroom or the speakers are reaching their limits.





Agreed! I personally thought Super 8 sounded very good and the dynamics were outstanding. LFE is strong, and I'm only running my Ultras only 3db hot, but in 20 Hz tune. I didn't find the treble to be harsh at all. No one seems to be talking about the alien's nice powerful steps throughout the movie either. Am I the only one who noticed?


----------



## mrcoop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it DOES - thats what LFE is all about. How is it possible NOT to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even a vintage - like Sin City - confirms: Todays sound-tracks can(should) do better...



I don't care about measurements. If it thumps me in chest or rattle my walls, it has lf.


More importantly is the quality and use of lf in a particular scene.


A perfect example is deathproof. The car chase at the end had me in the car with my couch rumbling. Not low but very effective. You won't see that posted in this thread.


I watched the train wreck again, and yes it could of had more but still wasn't, dissapointed.


I don't see where it's the ulf thread. Sorry, for me quality and use of lf matter more to me and others. Heck, I've seen movies that had some great bass where the effect did'nt match what was going on in the movie.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21256901
> 
> 
> I don't care about measurements. If it thumps me in chest or rattle my walls, it has lf.
> 
> 
> More importantly is the quality and use of lf in a particular scene.
> 
> 
> A perfect example is deathproof. The car chase at the end had me in the car with my couch rumbling. Not low but very effective. You won't see that posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> I watched the train wreck again, and yes it could of had more but still wasn't, dissapointed.




I tend to agree with you. I recall a couple of years ago a few folks thought Star Trek didn't have quite enought bass in it. I thought it had quality bass all at the appropriate times rather than just thrown in everywhere.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dicey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow.........Seriously????



Yes. Seriously.


Sometimes we do things (like play the music more up front, etc.) to date the track. (The most obvious example Being "Forrest Gump," which was mixed with no surrounds, I.e. it is a 3.1 nix.)


While I am not saying that was their intention or method, it is a possibility.


Why so dismissive of that?


With some of the best sound designers in the business, not to mention mixers (who also mixed "Cloverfield" and "War of the Worlds" among others,) unless there was a catastrophic error in the near field mix or mastering, it would be by design, and "dating" the track might be one of the possible rationales behind the track.


Not saying its pleasing, or everyone's cup of tea. (Haven't heard the BR yet, so can't compare it to other films from last summer.)


Also not saying that the track sounds dated.


But unless you were there, and the track sounds "different" to you, I was simply pointing out why.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21256901
> 
> 
> I don't care about measurements. If it thumps me in chest or rattle my walls, it has lf.
> 
> 
> More importantly is the quality and use of lf in a particular scene.
> 
> 
> A perfect example is deathproof. The car chase at the end had me in the car with my couch rumbling. Not low but very effective. You won't see that posted in this thread.



To be perfectly honest, if anything is not seen in this thread it's because people depend on a relative few to do all the work. Most who visit here appreciate that effort and the rest just tell everyone what they think.


If you don't care about measurements, you're in the wrong thread.


Bosso


----------



## MKtheater

We don't need measurements to enjoy a movie(after EQ) but knowing where the bass is to me is pretty cool. I for one enjoyed Super 8 at reference and it was not harsh at all. It was loud but not harsh in my room. I had 5 people watch it at reference and everyone that it sound good. The bass it hard but not deep but still enjoyable. This movie could have been 5 star with deep bass I mean the train should have gone down to 1 hz as in real life. I don't know why you guys thought it was harsh, prince of Persia was much louder than this as vocals and treble is concerned.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21257434
> 
> 
> We don't need measurements to enjoy a movie(after EQ) but knowing where the bass is to me is pretty cool. I for one enjoyed Super 8 at reference and it was not harsh at all. It was loud but not harsh in my room. I had 5 people watch it at reference and everyone that it sound good. The bass it hard but not deep but still enjoyable. This movie could have been 5 star with deep bass I mean the train should have gone down to 1 hz as in real life. I don't know why you guys thought it was harsh, prince of Persia was much louder than this as vocals and treble is concerned.



If you run the S-8 and Prince of Persia (I haven't seen it) and do a peak hold from 200-4000 Hz (instead of 0-120 Hz as we usually do) then the whole "I think" part of the equation would be irrelevant to what is actually the harsher track.


To me, I prefer the heads up through measurements. I know what I prefer as far as a movie I'd put in my library or not and the graphs narrow the contenders down quite a bit. Whether or not people like a mix doesn't help me at all and many times leads me to waste money on a flick I end up giving away.


Bosso


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If you run the S-8 and Prince of Persia (I haven't seen it) and do a peak hold from 200-4000 Hz (instead of 0-120 Hz as we usually do) then the whole "I think" part of the equation would be irrelevant to what is actually the harsher track.
> 
> 
> To me, I prefer the heads up through measurements. I know what I prefer as far as a movie I'd put in my library or not and the graphs narrow the contenders down quite a bit. Whether or not people like a mix doesn't help me at all and many times leads me to waste money on a flick I end up giving away.
> 
> 
> Bosso



I understand where you re coming from and I won't use this movie as demo material but I like this type of movie. I am still trying to figure out my premobile and behringer mic.


----------



## Flageborg

Lets have a look at what we experienced - 10 years ago(almost)

DVD version - DTS sound track










(the first 20 seconds from THX explode intro)


----------



## mumps

I thoroughly enjoy the graphs, and the input from all the participants in this thread. Helps me decide which movies to rent, or buy, for that matter.


Not that there aren't a couple of "mistakes"... I agree some of the bass in Percy Jackson is decent, but the movie is terrible and I'll never watch it again - though I bought it from the recommendations in this thread. But there are far more positive acquisitions than negative ones. Keep 'em coming!










Chris


----------



## mrcoop

I like seeing the measurements, but it's certainly not going to impress me how low it goes... Heck, I prefer mid bass slam over the deep stuff. Something about that actual hit in the chest from the mid bass stuff...my subs have adequate bass down to 10 and maybe even lower and still like the mid spectrum better.


Back to super 8, the bass was very good and WELL DONE regardless of the lack of ulf and the measurements that prove that.


----------



## mrcoop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't care about measurements, you're in the wrong thread.
> 
> 
> Bosso




Didn't know it was a requirement to enjoy the graphs to enjoy the thread.


----------



## Gary J

_Well know you know!_


----------



## crazy4daisy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21257488
> 
> 
> 
> To me, I prefer the heads up through measurements. I know what I prefer as far as a movie I'd put in my library or not and the graphs narrow the contenders down quite a bit. Whether or not people like a mix doesn't help me at all and many times leads me to waste money on a flick I end up giving away.
> 
> 
> Bosso



Fair enough, measurements dont lie. OTOH people "liking" a mix or not is just an opinion. Not how i would go about selecting titles for my library, but can see where you are coming from.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21254739
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to anyone that maybe it was designed to sound "vintage" to match the films time period?
> 
> 
> I'm just saying.....



Just passed the train scene myself, and I'm getting this impression of both video and audio. Considering who's in the sound credits, it's not like there are no good credentials in there. There isn't much infra content in this scene so I reckon it must be like that on purpose.


Doesn't really sound harsh to me either - I'm at my -13 master volume level. This is a DVD version.


The scene kind of reminds me of Daylight, only better sounding. No star rating from me until I get through the rest of it


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21258017
> 
> 
> I like seeing the measurements, but it's certainly not going to impress me how low it goes... Heck, I prefer mid bass slam over the deep stuff. Something about that actual hit in the chest from the mid bass stuff...my subs have adequate bass down to 10 and maybe even lower and still like the mid spectrum better.
> 
> 
> Back to super 8, the bass was very good and WELL DONE regardless of the lack of ulf and the measurements that prove that.



Green Lantern was good for midbass slam, as well as Thor.


JSS


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ironhead1230* /forum/post/21256779
> 
> 
> This is something I am also interested in. I haven't setup spec lab yet to get a mic'd input, but I started another thread on this subject. It would be great to get a standardized color palette for people to use and a specific calibration method so graphs from different people can be directly compared.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1374817
> 
> 
> -Mike



I do appreciate your effort on the standardization approach.

Level matching of the speclab captures may bring us closer to comparable reference,

but the levels of the soundtracks have vast discrepancies that we will adjust the volume to our liking, making the level matching hard to achieve if we want to truly reflect the usual playback level in our houses, which is what matters most imho.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Super 8 - four stars. Loved the movie at the end of the movie, complete with projector sounds from behind










Reminds me of Daylight in many ways. The bass isn't that low, but is it ever forceful. Doesn't quite have enough of it to do what I did for Unstoppable and give it an extra half star, but I have no complaints.


I need to return my rental DVD and go buy the Blu-Ray now.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu* /forum/post/21234440
> 
> 
> I do notice significant bass level difference in Saving Private Ryan although without checking them in speclab.
> 
> Compared them back to back using the end battle scene when the heroes are expecting an approaching tank in the crater,
> 
> the shaking bass level on DVD(R1, DD only) has bumped more than BD.
> 
> 
> On the other hand WotW seems to be consistent in bass level between DVD and BD.



Hmm weird, i just compared blu-ray dts ma and dvd DD track and found that dts ma is about 2db louder in amplitude than dvd dolby digital and overall better sounding in surrounds area and wow what a picture quality in blu-ray version have.

















In those wotw charts that i made the 2db difference is very hard to see, but if you look that amplitude bar you can see little bigger energy in dts dvd chart(that first big 5-40hz info in bottom).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano* /forum/post/21238458
> 
> 
> I"ve noticed this with DVD's. Any reason why DVD versions are louder than BD?
> 
> 
> Twister is overall louder on DVD compared to bluray. The bluray is lower but sounds more........cleaner and controlled.



Not always louder, but what i have now compared some dvd dts and dd tracks to blu-ray ones, seems that some dvd audio track are about 2-4db louder in amplitude(like wotw, district 9, rare exports). Most shocking example what i have found is The Shawshank Redemption region 2 scandinavian sony/columbia(opening credits) dvd 224kps DD 5.1 track which have 13db louder bass







than warner 664kps DD blu-ray version, but it seems that dvd have different mix than blu-ray.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu* /forum/post/21222061
> 
> 
> Watched KFP2 and snapped some speclab plots on my regular listening level.
> 
> From the plots you can see the bass extension are deep but seems a bit tamed in level.
> 
> 
> 01:14:14
> 
> 01:15:15



Yep, it's lower level than usual, but it sounded great in reference level.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21223506
> 
> 
> Flage,
> 
> 
> Any reason for the stupid dice pictures or are you just intentionally trying to junk up the thread?



Did you say something about junk up the thread?


















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21228620
> 
> 
> Part 3 used to be my go to disc for a demo. I played the scene where the girl is on the megaphone until the t-rex gets killed, one awesome demo for sure. I have not watched the bluray yet but I will now!



Agreed, it's in my top3 demos, it never get old(like wotw or tih are starting to feel like it).


----------



## lfe man

Flageborg, do you have scandinavian blu-ray version of black hawk down. I'm interested that ****in irene scene because dvd version in here didn't have that strong 7hz info at all, so i wonder is the blu-ray taken from same master like that dvd....and little friendly advise, your charts are clipping pretty badly, so drop your recording volume a little bit.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21259532
> 
> 
> Hmm weird, i just compared blu-ray dts ma and dvd DD track and found that dts ma is about 2db louder in amplitude than dvd dolby digital and overall better sounding in surrounds area and wow what a picture quality in blu-ray version have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In those wotw charts that i made the 2db difference is very hard to see, but if you look that amplitude bar you can see little bigger energy in dts dvd chart(that first big 5-40hz info in bottom).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not always louder, but what i have now compared some dvd dts and dd tracks to blu-ray ones, seems that some dvd audio track are about 2-4db louder in amplitude(like wotw, district 9, rare exports). Most shocking example what i have found is The Shawshank Redemption region 2 scandinavian sony/columbia(opening credits) dvd 224kps DD 5.1 track which have 13db louder bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> than warner 664kps DD blu-ray version, but it seems that dvd have different mix than blu-ray.






Did you check on what Dialnorm value was used on each track? Bluray DTS can also use Dialnorm, so you have to check DTS on Bluray these days just in case Dialnorm was used.


On the Region1 WOTW DVD, the DTS track plays back 8 dB (DN = -23) louder than the DD track due to the use of Dialnorm. Which track plays back at "reference level"?


----------



## milkfat

Just got done watching Hanna... I'm surprise it isn't in the bass list yet. I think this film deserves at least 4.5 stars and perhaps even a full 5. It would be nice to see some good graphs of this film as there are so many good quality bass scenes, but I don't have much idea of how low they go (it seemed there were at least a handful of scenes to keep you ultra-low guys happy). The Chemical Brothers covered the sound track, so there's no shortage of low end there.


It's also nice to have a unique genre to add to the bass list. A dark-thriller-comedy-fantasy-self-discovery film. It truly is refreshing to have something beyond the _Transformer_s and _Battle: LA_s of late. Apparently it is a love-it or hate-it film... I loved it.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21259657
> 
> 
> 
> Flageborg, do you have scandinavian blu-ray version of black hawk down. I'm interested that ****in irene scene because dvd version in here didn't have that strong 7hz info at all, so i wonder is the blu-ray taken from same master like that dvd....



Yes I do...










But first you may have a look at an analysis performed almost 4 years ago...

DVD version - Dolby sound track













And now the Bluray version


----------



## Ricci

I thought Super 8 was ok as far as bass goes. Didn't seem to be much of anything below 25-30Hz but what was there was loud. I recall a couple of parts being very loud. At the end of the train crash when the creature is trying to escape the train car being one. There was a really loud upper bass slam on that part. I wasn't bothered by the high end being harsh either. Yes there were some very loud upper frequencies during the train crash and later on... Very loud. Glass exploding and steel twisting and ripping apart is going to be harsh and loud though so I see that as the mixer doing their job well. I do wish there would have been a little bit more extension and level from the bass overall but what was there wasn't bad at all IMHO. YMMV.


----------



## mailiang

My vote goes to Harry Potter And The Deathly Hollows BD's!




Ian


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ken wu
> 
> I do notice significant bass level difference in Saving Private Ryan although without checking them in speclab.
> 
> Compared them back to back using the end battle scene when the heroes are expecting an approaching tank in the crater,
> 
> the shaking bass level on DVD(R1, DD only) has bumped more than BD.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21259532
> 
> 
> Hmm weird, i just compared blu-ray dts ma and dvd DD track and found that dts ma is about 2db louder in amplitude than dvd dolby digital and overall better sounding in surrounds area and wow what a picture quality in blu-ray version have.



I took some time comparing SPR BD with DVD, placing the speclab results *here* .


The captures for the BD (DTS core) I made were set at volume 15 on pre-pro, 0-120Hz (SW output) and 200-2kHz (Center channel output) respectively.


As for R1 dvd (DD only) I took 3 captures for volume 15, 16, 17 for 0-120Hz and another 3 caps for 200-2kHz.


I'm not sure if dialnorm was applied, from the captures I notice some soundtrack discrepancies between BD and DVD, although they don't seem to be caused simply by level difference, the bass for the DVD has bumped prominently as I see (and hear) it.


----------



## drewTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21257488
> 
> 
> If you run the S-8 and Prince of Persia (I haven't seen it) and do a peak hold from 200-4000 Hz (instead of 0-120 Hz as we usually do) then the whole "I think" part of the equation would be irrelevant to what is actually the harsher track.
> 
> 
> To me, I prefer the heads up through measurements. I know what I prefer as far as a movie I'd put in my library or not and the graphs narrow the contenders down quite a bit. Whether or not people like a mix doesn't help me at all and many times leads me to waste money on a flick I end up giving away.
> 
> 
> Bosso



What kind of a system do you have? Speakers, subs, processor, amps, etc.


Thanks!


----------



## FOH

^^^^


He's prolly got something nice, like a multi CHT bas sub system, or if it's DIY, it's prolly a big Callas style LLT.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Hey, my LLT rocks the place quite appropriately.











Soooo... just got done with Super 8. Rented the Blu-ray from RedBox.


The 7.1 was pretty good! When the split surrounds were used, it was done very well. The bass was really ... not that great. What a let down. I honestly lol'd at the end of the train crash. I was like, "That's it?". All the commotion about this spectacular train crash. As a visual ... it as good. Aurally, kind fell flat. No harshness in my HT. Bass was loud but not extended. Didn't take me out of the movie or anything. I'm not that picky but this most certainly won't be a demo disk at all.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, my LLT rocks the place quite appropriately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo... just got done with Super 8. Rented the Blu-ray from RedBox.
> 
> 
> The 7.1 was pretty good! When the split surrounds were used, it was done very well. The bass was really ... not that great. What a let down. I honestly lol'd at the end of the train crash. I was like, "That's it?". All the commotion about this spectacular train crash. As a visual ... it as good. Aurally, kind fell flat. No harshness in my HT. Bass was loud but not extended. Didn't take me out of the movie or anything. I'm not that picky but this most certainly won't be a demo disk at all.



Exactly what I said but I enjoyed the movie. The bass was very loud as I put in some 5 star movies and it was the same except of course the 5 star pressurized the room and sometimes you felt like you were underwater.


----------



## bcrowso

Just finished super8- good movie but I would have to agree with bosso and some others..... Not super impressed- good surrounds and good movie overall... But when compared to some of my favs (flight of the Phoenix, wotw, battle of la) prob a four star at best


----------



## bcrowso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought Super 8 was ok as far as bass goes. Didn't seem to be much of anything below 25-30Hz but what was there was loud. I recall a couple of parts being very loud. At the end of the train crash when the creature is trying to escape the train car being one. There was a really loud upper bass slam on that part. I wasn't bothered by the high end being harsh either. Yes there were some very loud upper frequencies during the train crash and later on... Very loud. Glass exploding and steel twisting and ripping apart is going to be harsh and loud though so I see that as the mixer doing their job well. I do wish there would have been a little bit more extension and level from the bass overall but what was there wasn't bad at all IMHO. YMMV.



A few scenes were a bit harsh for me but not bad at all- reminded me of that 2012 movie


----------



## Ricci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21262748
> 
> 
> Hey, my LLT rocks the place quite appropriately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo... just got done with Super 8. Rented the Blu-ray from RedBox.
> 
> 
> The 7.1 was pretty good! When the split surrounds were used, it was done very well. The bass was really ... not that great. What a let down. I honestly lol'd at the end of the train crash. I was like, "That's it?". All the commotion about this spectacular train crash. As a visual ... it as good. Aurally, kind fell flat. No harshness in my HT. Bass was loud but not extended. Didn't take me out of the movie or anything. I'm not that picky but this most certainly won't be a demo disk at all.



Yeah. It could have been better for sure but I thought it was Ok. I'd give it 3 or maybe 3.5 stars for the bass. I think with all of the hype over it and the train crash that it ended up being a let down. Sort of like Avatar. Even though there is some bass there and it's not bad on some parts it just could have been so much more.


Lowered Expectations....


----------



## Ricci

I watched X-men First Class again last night. Has anyone SL captured the scene at the end where the ships all fire at the beach and Magneto halts all of the ordinance? That part and a little bit later when Magneto chokes the female CIA operative with her necklace has some huge ULF. I'm just going from my gut here and what I felt in my room but I expect that there is a very large amount of sustained


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/21264784
> 
> 
> Yeah. It could have been better for sure but I thought it was Ok. I'd give it 3 or maybe 3.5 stars for the bass. I think with all of the hype over it and the train crash that it ended up being a let down. Sort of like Avatar. Even though there is some bass there and it's not bad on some parts it just could have been so much more.
> 
> 
> Lowered Expectations....



Good point, especially wrt Avatar. I'd really like to understand the thinking used by the individuals involved with these major releases. When one considers the amount of investment involved, it's absolutely extraordinary. Taking it a few steps further, what valid reasons would the studio, a production team, director, sound designer, and engineering team possibly have to preclude them from utilizing world class extension, extension that truly imparts a more realistic sense of the action so expertly crafted on screen. Obviously capturing, recording, and post production techniques have diligently worked toward the realization of high resolution LF effects, and implementing them into the cinematic experience. Likewise, advancements in high resolution LF reproduction in the home cinematic experience have somewhat mirrored those from the studios.

*That said, again,... why would anyone involved in these productions, knowingly limit the extension, and ultimate realism, associated with bringing these releases to the public?*



We know;


1.) We encounter sounds that are well into the single digits, approaching DC, when exposed to our daily activities. Planes, trains, and automobiles, car doors, foot-falls, firearms, ordinance and explosions, percussive tools and instruments, you name it, it's all around and at varying levels of magnitude.


2.) When considering production efforts, including such encounters, _*with*_ the associated extension *is realistic.*


3.) When considering production efforts, including such encounters, *with-out* the associated extension *is un-realistic.*


4.) Production efforts *maximize* these effects to *heighten* our level of excitement, impending sense of doom.


5.) Production efforts that *minimize* these effects, *lower* our level of excitement, and our impending sense of doom.


There should be no reason a big action, special effects blockbuster, should not possess state of the art extension. Now the magnitude, and the frequency of utilization of said extension is entirely an artistic one. Balance is key, just as spectral balance is. The skill-set of the design team should ultimately be the final arbiter, not a mis-applied HP filter somewhere between capture, and final dub stage mastering.


Similar to the bottom end, if the top two octaves were omitted, for whatever reason, an equal amount of disappointment, and outcry should also accompany a major release's acceptance.



Thoughts? Where am I wrong?


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/21264824
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso? Have you checked this part? I'd be interested to see what is actually occurring there.



Is a pigs a$$ pork?


Missiles:











Missiles halted and turned back:











Yeah, XMFC is the real deal. You're probably right about low end of the year.


The contenders for 2011:


Battle:LA

X-Men

Hanna


Bosso


----------



## Ricci

Thanks Bosso.


Chart #2 = Eeeewwwww...

















That looks about right. Seems the ULF was centered even lower than I thought. That is some rough stuff right there. I will have to try that with some "normal" subs and see how much of a difference there is.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21265640
> 
> 
> Is a pigs a$$ pork?
> 
> 
> Yeah, XMFC is the real deal. You're probably right about low end of the year.
> 
> 
> The contenders for 2011:
> 
> 
> Battle:LA
> 
> X-Men
> 
> Hanna
> 
> 
> Bosso



I concur Bosso. I now own the first two and we recently rented Hanna. Will add that to the collection next year. I had at least a couple of wow moments with XMFC when we rented it so I ordered it during BF. Plus now I want to hear it with three ULS-15s in the house.


----------



## RMK!

I have noticed that there are systems here that are heavily weighted toward bass or VLF







. When you play a scene like the train crash in Super 8, you need to have a system (including the room itself) that is capable of producing the full frequency range at reference level without sounding "harsh". Only then do you get the full impact (pun intended). I believe that those who were disappointed in that scene are missing that balance. For the pure Holy ****e







reaction, the Super 8 train crash and Knowing plane crash are really good HT demos regardless of the waterfall specifics of the content. I've got a neighborhood full of people who can attest to that.










Of course, those of you who have in-person experience with a locomotive crashing might, and likely will disagree.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!* /forum/post/21268888
> 
> 
> Of course, those of you who have in-person experience with a locomotive crashing might, and likely will disagree.



My Uncle works at a rail yard now and I think he as seen and heard his fair share of derailments







.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!* /forum/post/21268888
> 
> 
> I have noticed that there are systems here that are heavily weighted toward bass or VLF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When you play a scene like the train crash in Super 8, you need to have a system (including the room itself) that is capable of producing the full frequency range at reference level without sounding "harsh". Only then do you get the full impact (pun intended). I believe that those who were disappointed in that scene are missing that balance. For the pure Holy ****e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reaction, the Super 8 train crash and Knowing plane crash are really good HT demos regardless of the waterfall specifics of the content. I've got a neighborhood full of people who can attest to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, those of you who have in-person experience with a locomotive crashing might, and likely will disagree.



Nonsense.


If you bump 1k-4k Hz, the Equal Loudness Curves tell you it will sound harsh. What speaker it comes out of is irrelevant.


Compared to the X-Men First Class-type effects, Super 8 is a 1980s boom box. As I said earlier, those (you included) who have systems that roll off at 20 Hz will not hear much difference from one movie to another, and that's cool, but to blame the difference on inadequate satellites is silly.


You have it bass-ackwards. Those of us who have wider bandwidth systems enjoy the full effect. A flat response to a lower F3 is not a weighted system. OTOH, a system that loses the 1st 3 octaves by early roll off is indeed a weighted system.










Bosso


----------



## Scott Simonian

I've played both scenes (Knowing plane crash) on my system with the same settings and Knowing sounds much better. Even though the sequences in Knowing do not extend much below 20hz. It just sounds better and much more dynamic, imo. In fact, I think other than the one in Cast Away, Knowing has the best sounding plane crash in a movie. However, I have not experienced a train or plane crash in person so maybe I have no say in this.


Heck, even with the seldom low extending Unstoppable train movie... those sure sounded a whole lot more robust and heavy than the huge train crash in Super 8.


EDIT: ahh, Mike and Bosso have the better response.


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21269055
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> 
> If you bump 1k-4k Hz, the Equal Loudness Curves tell you it will sound harsh. What speaker it comes out of is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> Compared to the X-Men First Class-type effects, Super 8 is a 1980s boom box. As I said earlier, those (you included) who have systems that roll off at 20 Hz will not hear much difference from one movie to another, and that's cool, but to blame the difference on inadequate satellites is silly.
> 
> 
> You have it bass-ackwards. Those of us who have wider bandwidth systems enjoy the full effect. A flat response to a lower F3 is not a weighted system. OTOH, a system that loses the 1st 3 octaves by early roll off is indeed a weighted system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso



I'm thinking your ponytail is a little too tight Dave. It's not "satellites" that are often inadequate ... unless of course you consider all loudspeakers other than subs satellites ...


----------



## MKtheater

I liked Super 8 and the bass was OK, just not deep. I do like the Knowing much better and X-men is above both. It covers more frequencies and let's you feel and hear them. I would vote FOTP for best plane crash but the Knowing is very dynamic because it is super quiet right before it happens.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Oh, duh. Forgot about FotP. That's another one that is good.


----------



## Gary J

Part of High Def Digests' take on Super 8 - "an audio presentation that's simply out of this world. The full-bodied 7.1 mix is sure to rumble your home's foundation."


----------



## Scott Simonian

Anyone could say that just by watching the trailer. The 7.1 was good when it was used but the mix was very front heavy. The bass was just average. Many members here have high standards when it comes to bass output and extension. Especially when there are so many others that do bass much better than Super 8. Hence the existence of this very thread.


The recent Dukes of Hazard remake had louder and deeper bass than Super 8. That should say something.


----------



## centauro74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, duh. Forgot about FotP. That's another one that is good.



Scott what movie is FotP, sorry for my ignorance


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *centauro74* /forum/post/21269867
> 
> 
> Scott what movie is FotP, sorry for my ignorance



Sorry. We're so used to abbreviating movies around here.










FotP = Flight of the Phoenix


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!* /forum/post/21269484
> 
> 
> I'm thinking your ponytail is a little too tight Dave. It's not "satellites" that are often inadequate ... unless of course you consider all loudspeakers other than subs satellites ...



Gotcha... good information.


Bosso


----------



## tony123

I had to run through my standard demo clips after watching Super 8. I thought I had a setting wrong or something....ran WOTW, FotP and Hulk tp verify that all was right with the world.







Each of those three clips have a whole dimension that S8 did not.


Since it was mentioned, I'd personally rank the train scenes in Unstoppable several notches above the one in S8.


That being said, my guests specifically commented on how much the subs add to the experience. Go figure.


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21270157
> 
> 
> I had to run through my standard demo clips after watching Super 8. I thought I had a setting wrong or something....ran WOTW, FotP and Hulk tp verify that all was right with the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each of those three clips have a whole dimension that S8 did not.
> 
> 
> Since it was mentioned, I'd personally rank the train scenes in Unstoppable several notches above the one in S8.
> 
> 
> That being said, my guests specifically commented on how much the subs add to the experience. Go figure.



Wow, tony. I just finished watching S8 and i feel the EXACT same way. I don't understand what the big deal is with the train scene as far as low end information goes. It was mostly high frequency information. It had a little LFE but it didn't even go that low. The scene overall as a whole is definitely reference though.


Now to run through the same movies you are to see if everything is ok.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Everything should be okay.










It's Super 8's train crash that is the problem.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21269865
> 
> 
> Anyone could say that just by watching the trailer. The 7.1 was good when it was used but the mix was very front heavy. The bass was just average. Many members here have high standards when it comes to bass output and extension. Especially when there are so many others that do bass much better than Super 8. Hence the existence of this very thread.
> 
> 
> The recent Dukes of Hazard remake had louder and deeper bass than Super 8. That should say something.





How about Master and Commander Bluray version. Some well regarded people say it is better than the DVD version!










http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post21267743


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21270157
> 
> 
> i had to run through my standard demo clips after watching super 8. I thought i had a setting wrong or something....ran wotw, fotp and hulk tp verify that all was right with the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> each of those three clips have a whole dimension that s8 did not.
> 
> 
> Since it was mentioned, i'd personally rank the train scenes in unstoppable several notches above the one in s8.
> 
> 
> That being said, my guests specifically commented on how much the subs add to the experience. Go figure.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano* /forum/post/21270780
> 
> 
> wow, tony. I just finished watching s8 and i feel the exact same way. I don't understand what the big deal is with the train scene as far as low end information goes. It was mostly high frequency information. It had a little lfe but it didn't even go that low. The scene overall as a whole is definitely reference though.
> 
> 
> Now to run through the same movies you are to see if everything is ok.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott simonian* /forum/post/21270803
> 
> 
> everything should be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's super 8's train crash that is the problem.



+1


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21270965
> 
> 
> How about Master and Commander Bluray version. Some well regarded people say it is better than the DVD version!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post21267743




That's cuz it's got the words: Blu-ray on it. So it must be better.










A lot of people think Bose products sound full and crystal clear ya know.



I own the M&C BD. The video is pretty average. Way too low bitrate. Many compression artifacts. An overall soft look but that doesn't bother me as much as the blocky fog. The sound is pretty good save for the highpass filter @ 25hz. Although that wouldn't affect very many people who own it.





















I don't own the dvd version so just like Roger, I would rather watch the BD. As it is my only choice.










And I have no idea what kind of system Mr. Dressler has in his home but I know mine is quite robust down to 10hz.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21271026
> 
> 
> That's cuz it's got the words: Blu-ray on it. So it must be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people think Bose products sound full and crystal clear ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> I own the M&C BD. The video is pretty average. Way too low bitrate. Many compression artifacts. An overall soft look but that doesn't bother me as much as the blocky fog. The sound is pretty good save for the highpass filter @ 25hz. Although that wouldn't affect very many people who own it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own the dvd version so just like Roger, I would rather watch the BD. As it is my only choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have no idea what kind of system Mr. Dressler has in his home but I know mine is quite robust down to 10hz.



Even with my Ultras in 20 Hz tune, I could audibly hear that something was different between the recordings on the DVD vs BD in the LFE department with the DVD (DTS) sounding fuller and having more impact with the canon shots. This was over a year or so ago. It was as if something was missing on the BD.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Says plenty about M&C. For sure. Damn... dare I say "defective" version of the movie.


Super 8 has no excuse!


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21271026
> 
> 
> That's cuz it's got the words: Blu-ray on it. So it must be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people think Bose products sound full and crystal clear ya know.
> 
> 
> And I have no idea what kind of system Mr. Dressler has in his home but I know mine is quite robust down to 10hz.



You could say that about a lot of people.. Roger is definitely not one of them.


And I also think to characterize him as someone who thinks it's better just cause it's BR isn't too insightful... he knows more about sound for home video than almost anyone I've ever met (working for Dolby for 20+ years will do that for you.)










I'd say his custom built room is probably more accurate than most.










(His setup:


Speakers:

L/R Aerial Acoustics 7B


C Aerial Acoustics CC3B


4 Hsu ULS-15 subs


4 surrounds B&W CWM-8180 inwalls in custom back boxes lined with MLV


Electronics


Amplifiers

· Classe CA-201 for L/R

· Classe CAV-150 for C and 4 surrounds

AV processor: Classe SSP-800

Bass processor: JBL BassQ driving 4 subs.)


----------



## Scott Simonian

Hey, Mixer. Thanks for dropping in. About time I got you to quote one of my posts (you're my hero)... too bad it was this one. : /


My comment was not directed at Mr. Dressler but the average consumer that might write a review on Amazon saying how awesome it sounds cuz it made their HTiB sub make some boomy noises.


Also, note that I know of JPC's posting 'style' and we like to josh each other around often. Anymore these days, I happen to enjoy it.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21271026
> 
> 
> That's cuz it's got the words: Blu-ray on it. So it must be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A lot of people think Bose products sound full and crystal clear ya know.*
> 
> 
> I own the M&C BD. The video is pretty average. Way too low bitrate. Many compression artifacts. An overall soft look but that doesn't bother me as much as the blocky fog. The sound is pretty good save for the highpass filter @ 25hz. Although that wouldn't affect very many people who own it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own the dvd version so just like Roger, I would rather watch the BD. As it is my only choice.




What makes you so sure that a 25 hz HP filter was used on M&C? No one has proven that yet to my satisfaction.


I only own the DVD, so I can not test the Bluray version. I would like to see what content exists on the LFE channel with no redirected bass.



Roger Dressler owns both versions.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21271026
> 
> 
> 
> And I have no idea what kind of system Mr. Dressler has in his home but I know mine is quite robust down to 10hz.




He does not even have a Bose system!











http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post17170088


----------



## croseiv




J_Palmer_Cass said:


> Roger Dressler owns both versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to revisit them and do a comparison and see if things are as I remember. I have added an new receiver since I last listened to both.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




croseiv said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21271528
> 
> 
> Roger Dressler owns both versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to revisit them and do a comparison and see if things are as I remember. I have added an new receiver since I last listened to both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have time, do a spectrogram / waterfall of both the DVD and the Bluray with only the LFE channel activated (no redirected bass). The opening salvo is a good scene to use for a test.
Click to expand...


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21271528
> 
> 
> What makes you so sure that a 25 hz HP filter was used on M&C? No one has proven that yet to my satisfaction.



That's a shame. I'm convinced and so are many others around here. You've seen the graphs. The filter is clearly visible in them. If you can't see that, I don't know what to tell you.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21271528
> 
> 
> 
> I only own the DVD, so I can not test the Bluray version. I would like to see what content exists on the LFE channel with no redirected bass.



From looking at the said graphs, I can definitely see where you're coming from. Although the 25hz filter is clearly visible. Had that not been the case, I'd want to see some isolated LFE graphs myself. Those of us that have capable subwoofer systems that also extend below 25hz seem to see eye-to-eye that there should be more bass and more extended bass. Had the dvd been just like the Blu-ray, this would be a total non-issue. Fact is that the dvd exists and it contains bass below 25hz which the BD doesn't. Thank goodness it's just this one movie. Whew!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21271528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roger Dressler owns both versions.



Okay? Cool? We are entitled to our opinions on a public forum. The BD does sound good... it's just missing the bottom octaves. Doesn't stop me from enjoying a full length movie. It's just no longer a demo worthy disk wrt deep, powerful bass. Again, if the dvd had it's balls cut off from the get-go, this wouldn't be an issue.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21271528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does not even have a Bose system!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post17170088



Oh _you_!


----------



## croseiv




J_Palmer_Cass said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/21271583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have time, do a spectrogram / waterfall of both the DVD and the Bluray with only the LFE channel activated (no redirected bass). The opening salvo is a good scene to use for a test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I don't do spec lab....
Click to expand...


----------



## Scott Simonian

And how the hell are we back to M&C again?


DO NOT WANT!!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21271647
> 
> 
> That's a shame. I'm convinced and so are many others around here. You've seen the graphs. The filter is clearly visible in them. If you can't see that, I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From looking at the said graphs, I can definitely see where you're coming from. Although the 25hz filter is clearly visible. Had that not been the case, I'd want to see some isolated LFE graphs myself. Those of us that have capable subwoofer systems that also extend below 25hz seem to see eye-to-eye that there should be more bass and more extended bass. Had the dvd been just like the Blu-ray, this would be a total non-issue. Fact is that the dvd exists and it contains bass below 25hz which the BD doesn't. Thank goodness it's just this one movie. Whew!




Here is an old one for M&C. Opening salvo scene, LFE on the left and L, C, R bass on the right.


The combined L, C and R look to be filtered at what frequency? Somewhere near 25 hz.


The LFE channel chart speaks for itself!


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21271691
> 
> 
> Here is an old one for M&C. Opening salvo scene, LFE on the left and L, C, R bass on the right.
> 
> 
> The combined L, C and R look to be filtered at what frequency? Some what near 25 hz.
> 
> 
> The LFE channel chart speaks for itself!



I have no idea. Your 'measurements' are microscopic, man!


Here's a picture of an ant. How many hairs are on it?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21271719
> 
> 
> I have no idea. Your 'measurements' are microscopic, man!
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of an ant. How many hairs are on it?





Use IE zoom feature if you need to count the hairs on the ant!


----------



## mojomike

This is from an old thread which show aterfalls from the M&C bluray vs. DVD alternating back and forth. It appears obvious that there is some difference going on below 25hz. Click on the image or icon below.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21270803
> 
> 
> It's Super 8's train crash that is the problem.



Not for me - I liked it fine










Again, given who did the sound for Super 8, they had to have been rolling it off early on purpose. That and the blue streaking in the video makes me think they were going retro 80's on the whole thing.


Lack of extension is only a problem until I run Cloverfield again











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21270965
> 
> 
> How about Master and Commander Bluray version. Some well regarded people say it is better than the DVD version!



Funny this one should come up again. I have the DVD, but had somehow never gotten around to watching it since I got serious about LFE. Hadn't seen it since before even the LLT came and went. Ran it last night, and the cannons through the tapped horns had my hair moving. Very few movies do that unless I crank the LFE to unreasonable levels.


Judging from the reports, I'd be very disappointed with the Blu-Ray. Then again, not too many people without subs like ours can tell there's extension missing.


----------



## Scott Simonian

If they were going for that 80's sound then why is there bass at all extending to nearly 20hz? Why is it in 7.1 surround sound and not Pro-logic with mono, bandwidth limited surrounds? Why use CGI and not puppets? Why did the BD copies not come with a VHS copy of the movie? Maybe a letterboxed AC3 laserdisc to exercise a demodulator for home 5.1 Dolby? Guess that would be too 90's.











C'mon. It's 2011, nearly 2012 now. No excuse, I'm sorry.



Sigh. Cowboys and Aliens need to hurry up and come out cuz this whimpy train crash is getting crusty already.


----------



## dominguez1

Just watched Hanna...holy





















!!!!


One of the most memorable scenes for me lasted about 3 seconds. It was the scene in the beginning (after she turns on the homing beacon IIRC) where the father is reading Hanna the story about the dog that went to outerspace. When they turn the page to the picture of the moon, for a few seconds I couldn't 'hear' anything...except my HT door shaking, and I believe I got that ear popping sensation...


Anyone care to SpecLab that one?


----------



## milkfat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21272346
> 
> 
> Sigh. Cowboys and Aliens need to hurry up and come out cuz this whimpy train crash is getting crusty already.



I can't believe all the "controversy" over a single scene. It certainly has made this thread interesting if nothing else.










Has anyone considered that real-life trains are full of ear-splitting higher-than-bass frequencies? On a nearly daily basis I stand within 10ft of freight trains going ~45-50mph, and except for the locomotive there isn't really much bass to be had (or at least it is vastly overpowered by the higher frequencies). The clacking, the screeching, the rattling of sheet metal; I can imagine an epic train crash such as this being likened to an epic giant drummer tossing about his epic giant cymbals. Sad to say, but the VLF guys are going to be left out if the audio engineers are aiming for realism.










No-one enjoyed the war zone scene or the alien footsteps? Nah... who am I kidding... the Cloverfield monster has ruined us.


----------



## tony123

Who cares about realism? Me want BOOM.


----------



## mumps

^^^
























Chris


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milkfat* /forum/post/21272991
> 
> 
> I can't believe all the "controversy" over a single scene. It certainly has made this thread interesting if nothing else.



this is nothing. You should have seen the posts in multiple threads focused on the falling tree scene in Avatar.


----------



## Strike Ace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21273384
> 
> 
> Who cares about realism? Me want BOOM.



Then "Hot Fuzz" is the movie for you.


----------



## mrcoop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz* /forum/post/21273607
> 
> 
> this is nothing. You should have seen the posts in multiple threads focused on the falling tree scene in Avatar.



I would agree about the tree and would have been apropriate for some strong low stuff...but the train scene...was it more of mangled metal, rather then box cars flying off and hitting the ground?...can't remember...Iam gonna have to watch that scene again...for the third time. I was impressed with it both times, but gonna have to see exactly where the bass is...I understand the extension wasn't there but there was bass...in reality, I would think mangled metal can be very LOUD in the upper frequenceis with little bass, unless it was more box cars flying off and hitting the ground...can't remember. Still enjoyed the scene from an visual/audio stand point.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milkfat* /forum/post/21272991
> 
> 
> I can't believe all the "controversy" over a single scene. It certainly has made this thread interesting if nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone considered that real-life trains are full of ear-splitting higher-than-bass frequencies? On a nearly daily basis I stand within 10ft of freight trains going ~45-50mph, and except for the locomotive there isn't really much bass to be had (or at least it is vastly overpowered by the higher frequencies). The clacking, the screeching, the rattling of sheet metal; I can imagine an epic train crash such as this being likened to an epic giant drummer tossing about his epic giant cymbals. Sad to say, but the VLF guys are going to be left out if the audio engineers are aiming for realism.



As a lurker here who enjoys the thread but has little to contribute, mainly because I don't share your guys' extreme love of extreme bass, I'm intrigued by any mention of "realism" and I agree with your comments above.


No matter how big nor good our subs, no matter how powerful our amps, we will never, fortunately, achieve 'realistic' impressions of things like explosions and earthquakes, or even gun shots.


I had the misfortune to be within 50 metres of a terrorist bomb explosion some years ago. The noise was so loud that it was literally deafening. I could not hear properly for at least 48 hours and my hearing has never totally recovered to where it was before. Also, at the same time, the force of the blast literally picked me up and hurled me many metres distant. You will never get that in a home theatre, and nor would you want it, for obvious reasons! Similarly, if you achieved anything even approaching a 'realistic' earthquake, then your house would actually shake and probably fall down. That is what happens in earthquakes. And even those gun shots you hear in your HT are not realistic - if they were, then you'd have to wear ear defenders just like guys have to do on the shooting range to prevent permanent hearing loss or damage. Same with an aircraft taking off - when Bruce leaps onto the undercarriage as the 747 takes off, his hearing would be gone for all time. He would be totally, permanently deaf. So when we watch a scene like that sure it sounds absolutely great in a good HT - but no way is it even remotely 'realistic' and nor would we want it to be.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21272239
> 
> 
> This is from an old thread which show aterfalls from the M&C bluray vs. DVD alternating back and forth. It appears obvious that there is some difference going on below 25hz. Click on the image or icon below.



Yes it appears obvious, and that's only because it *was* obvious upon popping in the BR version and listening. And, anyone who couldn't hear the difference immediately should not be rating soundtracks, especially ones that contain as renowned a scene as this one, IMHO, YMMV.

 


Bosso


----------



## mrcoop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701* /forum/post/21273784
> 
> 
> As a lurker here who enjoys the thread but has little to contribute, mainly because I don't share your guys' extreme love of extreme bass, I'm intrigued by any mention of "realism" and I agree with your comments above.
> 
> 
> No matter how big nor good our subs, no matter how powerful our amps, we will never, fortunately, achieve 'realistic' impressions of things like explosions and earthquakes, or even gun shots.
> 
> 
> I had the misfortune to be within 50 metres of a terrorist bomb explosion some years ago. The noise was so loud that it was literally deafening. I could not hear properly for at least 48 hours and my hearing has never totally recovered to where it was before. Also, at the same time, the force of the blast literally picked me up and hurled me many metres distant. You will never get that in a home theatre, and nor would you want it, for obvious reasons! Similarly, if you achieved anything even approaching a 'realistic' earthquake, then your house would actually shake and probably fall down. That is what happens in earthquakes. And even those gun shots you hear in your HT are not realistic - if they were, then you'd have to wear ear defenders just like guys have to do on the shooting range to prevent permanent hearing loss or damage. Same with an aircraft taking off - when Bruce leaps onto the undercarriage as the 747 takes off, his hearing would be gone for all time. He would be totally, permanently deaf. So when we watch a scene like that sure it sounds absolutely great in a good HT - but no way is it even remotely 'realistic' and nor would we want it to be.



I would agree with milkfat and the statement above...Iam more interested in realism of a scene...I understand that its not possible to have 100% realism, but its nice to get as close as possible at reasonable levels...but there are scenes in movies where the bass is very extreme but IMO, not appropiate...Bass heads luv it...I do to from a bass stand point, but it still leaves me shaking my head, why in the heck was that put in there??


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21273853
> 
> 
> I would agree with milkfat and the statement above...Iam more interested in realism of a scene...I understand that its not possible to have 100% realism, but its nice to get as close as possible at reasonable levels...but there are scenes in movies where the bass is very extreme but IMO, not appropiate...Bass heads luv it...I do to from a bass stand point but it still leaves me shaking my head, why in the heck was that put in there??



Yeah - it's all about enjoyment really. Whatever floats your boat is good - after all it's your HT, you paid for it etc. I'm no bass head - I like a good level of performance from my single SVS subwoofer, but the lack of what I perceive to be 'true' bass doesn't spoil my enjoyment of an otherwise good film. For example, I think some guys didn't enjoy Transformers 3 because it didn't have bass down into single figures, but I thought that, on the whole, it had one of the very best sound tracks I have ever heard. In terms of clarity, dynamics, precision and so on it was reference material IMO.


Often I think, as you do, that the bass has been put in there 'just because they can'. I've never heard car doors slam in such a way they shake the surrounding buildings for instance







And when someone punches someone on the head, it does NOT have a huge deep bass component in real life! But yeah, I enjoy it even though I know it is all very far from 'realistic'. I can get realism in everyday life - when I watch a movie I want to enter a different world for a couple of hours.


----------



## Ricci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milkfat* /forum/post/21272991
> 
> 
> i can imagine an epic train crash such as this being likened to an epic giant drummer tossing about his epic giant cymbals.



Nice descriptor


----------



## mojomike

I'm a bass-head as much as most who hang out here, but I find that it isn't necessary to have room-shuddering bass in every action scene in order to enjoy a movie. Of course Super 8 does not exrecise your subs the way WOTW or Cloverfield does, but the scenes in the movie are fun and well-recorded despite that fact.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21272346
> 
> 
> If they were going for that 80's sound then why is there bass at all extending to nearly 20hz? Why is it in 7.1 surround sound and not Pro-logic with mono, bandwidth limited surrounds? Why use CGI and not puppets? Why did the BD copies not come with a VHS copy of the movie? Maybe a letterboxed AC3 laserdisc to exercise a demodulator for home 5.1 Dolby? Guess that would be too 90's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon. It's 2011, nearly 2012 now. No excuse, I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. Cowboys and Aliens need to hurry up and come out cuz this whimpy train crash is getting crusty already.



I think you'll find that Cowboys and Aliens will give you the fix you need.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21273839
> 
> 
> Yes it appears obvious, and that's only because it *was* obvious upon popping in the BR version and listening. And, anyone who couldn't hear the difference immediately should not be rating soundtracks, especially ones that contain as renowned a scene as this one, IMHO, YMMV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso





Unless one has his infrasonics blinders on, higher level bass content all the way up to 60 Hz is obviously missing from your Bluray waterfall. To my eyes it looks like the LFE track is missing from the Bluray. Not sure if that means a hardware or software problem.


I am also confused by the fact that Roger Dressler says that the M&C Bluray audio is better than the DVD since he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Scott Simonian

It's all a crazy conspiracy, man! The evil housewives have grown sick of our bassery and were able to convince 20th Century Fox to neuter M&C. Since, as manly men, we no longer refer to our movies by name and now abreviation... it was the only movie they could remember off hand.


And that's how the mighty Goliath was brought down...


RIP Master and Commander


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21274572
> 
> 
> It's all a crazy conspiracy, man! The evil housewives have grown sick of our bassery and were able to convince 20th Century Fox to neuter M&C. Since, as manly men, we no longer refer to our movies by name and now abreviation... it was the only movie they could remember off hand.
> 
> 
> And that's how the mighty Goliath was brought down...
> 
> 
> RIP Master and Commander



"Bassery" for some reason that just made me snort my coffee. nice one. lol


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21274526
> 
> 
> Unless one has his infrasonics blinders on, higher level bass content all the way up to 60 Hz is obviously missing from your Bluray waterfall. To my eyes it looks like the LFE track is missing from the Bluray. Not sure if that means a hardware or software problem.
> 
> 
> I am also confused by the fact that Roger Dressler says that the M&C Bluray audio is better than the DVD since he knows what he is talking about.



The "audio" is not only about bass. Perhaps the Bluray audio in general is better even if the heavier bass is lacking. We here are fixated on bass with this being a subwoofer forum and all, but in the rest of the world, there is more to the audio track than just the deep bass.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21274685
> 
> 
> The "audio" is not only about bass. Perhaps the Bluray audio in general is better even if the heavier bass is lacking. We here are fixated on bass with this being a subwoofer forum and all, but in the rest of the world, there is more to the audio track than just the deep bass.



Exactly and for those playing the home game, one would notice that in each post I've ever mentioned the BD of M&C I've mentioned how much better the lossless DTS-MA is over the lossy stuff on disc. If the bass had not had it's balls cut off, it would be perfect.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21274526
> 
> 
> Unless one has his infrasonics blinders on, higher level bass content all the way up to 60 Hz is obviously missing from your Bluray waterfall. To my eyes it looks like the LFE track is missing from the Bluray. Not sure if that means a hardware or software problem.
> 
> 
> I am also confused by the fact that Roger Dressler says that the M&C Bluray audio is better than the DVD since he knows what he is talking about.



I'll just say that if there is a problem it's definitely software related. And then there is the French dubbed version on the BR, which has what appears to be a completely different 3rd audio version.


It would be great if Roger could post his in-room FR. Then we might get to the crux of his "better" comment. Otherwise, it's nothing more than a subjective review.


Bosso


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21274946
> 
> 
> I'll just say that if there is a problem it's definitely software related. And then there is the French dubbed version on the BR, which has what appears to be a completely different 3rd audio version.
> 
> 
> It would be great if Roger could post his in-room FR. Then we might get to the crux of his "better" comment. Otherwise, it's nothing more than a subjective review.
> 
> 
> Bosso





Ask him. He posted about M&C yesterday on a new M&C thread in the subwoofer section.



Subjective comment by RD:


"I have both the DVD and the BD. The BD is indeed stunning. Very few systems can reveal the difference in the bass. Mine can, but the DVD is no fun to watch after the BD."


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post21267743


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21274347
> 
> 
> I'm a bass-head as much as most who hang out here, but I find that it isn't necessary to have room-shuddering bass in every action scene in order to enjoy a movie. Of course Super 8 does not exrecise your subs the way WOTW or Cloverfield does, but the scenes in the movie are fun and well-recorded despite that fact.



I agree. I watched the Super 8 BD last night and thought the sound design of its 7.1 soundtrack was terrific. That said, the lower end of its LFE track was curiously lacking, most noticeably so during the train wreck scene. As good as the rest of the film's sound was, I can't figure why its low end fell short but there it is.


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21274946
> 
> 
> I'll just say that if there is a problem it's definitely software related. And then there is the French dubbed version on the BR, which has what appears to be a completely different 3rd audio version.
> 
> 
> It would be great if Roger could post his in-room FR. Then we might get to the crux of his "better" comment. Otherwise, it's nothing more than a subjective review.
> 
> 
> Bosso



FWIW, I thought Roger was saying he preferred the BluRay despite the audio mishaps, which I took to mean he liked the picture better. Would not be the first (or even second) time I was wrong.


And, Bosso, thanks for the way you keep things real around here. Even though I'm not a bottom dweller at this point, I get a lot out of your posts.


----------



## pokekevin

Was not expecting that bass in Hanna when the house gets raided lol


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21270157
> 
> 
> I had to run through my standard demo clips after watching Super 8. I thought I had a setting wrong or something....ran WOTW, FotP and Hulk tp verify that all was right with the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each of those three clips have a whole dimension that S8 did not.
> 
> 
> Since it was mentioned, I'd personally rank the train scenes in Unstoppable several notches above the one in S8.
> 
> 
> That being said, my guests specifically commented on how much the subs add to the experience. Go figure.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano* /forum/post/21270780
> 
> 
> Wow, tony. I just finished watching S8 and i feel the EXACT same way. I don't understand what the big deal is with the train scene as far as low end information goes. It was mostly high frequency information. It had a little LFE but it didn't even go that low. The scene overall as a whole is definitely reference though.
> 
> 
> Now to run through the same movies you are to see if everything is ok.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21270803
> 
> 
> Everything should be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Super 8's train crash that is the problem.



Well, scott, it turned there was something wrong with my settings.


I put on the usual demo movies and they didn't sound like i remember. LFE was lacking. I couldn't figure out what it was. So i chalked it up to me "looking for a problem so i expect a problem".


Today i decided to do more test. I put on X-Men FC. That movie has some amazing lows when magneto does his thing. I played the beginning when young magneto crushes the bell. It was average. I didn't remember it sounding like this! Something is definitely wrong! What made me check a certain setting was that my front right speaker was rattling at that part. I removed the grill and listened and it was the driver rattling.


The heck? Why is rattling i say to myself. So i go into my speaker setting to try a higher Xover to see if that would relieve it. What do i find? The Xover is set to 50hz!!!!!!!!! And i have a pioneer elite SC37 so ALL speakers including the sub is crossed at 50hz!!!!!!!! I was missing a ton of LFE information that my speakers cant obviously handle. I raised it back to 100hz (i would like 80hz but like i said the pioneers dont do individual Xovers so i use 100hz for the sub) and everything sounded great again. The magneto lows pressurized my room. I have no idea how the settings changed to 50hz.


I looked over at my super 8 case shaking my head thinking what the hell did i miss? I played the train scene again and while i still agree it doesn't go that low, it sounded so much better than before. I missed alot. Before the train comes and they show the track the LFE was so low in volume. Now with fixed settings it much more louder. LFE throughout the whole movie sound 10x better. I have to watch it again.


So i guess my comment about the train scene still stands a little bit but it sounds way better than before. LFE was there but not the kind this thread about.


Check your settings!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21274347
> 
> 
> I'm a bass-head as much as most who hang out here, but I find that it isn't necessary to have room-shuddering bass in every action scene in order to enjoy a movie. Of course Super 8 does not exrecise your subs the way WOTW or Cloverfield does, but the scenes in the movie are fun and well-recorded despite that fact.



The train wreck was freaking colossal. ULF or not.


Colossal.


James


----------



## UDubFan17

Watched Super 8 and Capt. America back to back. Super 8 may have been lacking in the deep lows but by my ears the sound was much better then Capt. and it seems like my subs were working much harder during many scenes in Super 8 compared to Capt. By the way, thought super 8 overall sounded amazing.


----------



## bossobass

No, Battle LA was colossal:











Train wreck is Epic, as in Epic Fail:



















Bosso


----------



## mojomike

Bosso, why do you even bother to turn your mains on? It seems as though all those highs that come out would only annoy you.


----------



## gwsat

Bosso -- I agree that Battle LA's LFE was spectacular and that Super 8's was not. As noted in an earlier post, though, thought the overall sound design of Super 8 was excellent, which made its inadequate low end even more frustrating and disappointing.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21281287
> 
> 
> Bosso, why do you even bother to turn your mains on? It seems as though all those highs that come out would only annoy you.



You could always start a Master List Of TREBLE in Movies With Frequency Charts thread and let me know how that turns out.










Calling the scene Colossal is stretching it 'til the lens cracks. And, to remind you, the movie was 110 more minutes than the train wreck. When the military was tanking through the town, being obliterated by homing missiles, the sound (and video) was like a home movie.










Bosso


----------



## mojomike

There is no crime to turning up the sub level for movies that are mixed a little light on the bass. While that won't miraculously produce ultra-low content if none exists, it will bring the mix back into harmony. Your waterfalls show that there is content extending to and slightly below 20hz, but the level is not that high. Turn it up. The same thing applies to music as well.


If the cook didn't use enough salt, then sprinkle on some salt.


----------



## Gary J

Unfortunate analogy since there is not too much worse for you than too much salt (sodium) !


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21282377
> 
> 
> Unfortunate analogy since there is not too much worse for you than too much salt (sodium) !



I would applaud a cook for undersalting rather than over salting. It's easy to add salt, but you can't really remove it.


----------



## NicksHitachi

It would be really nice if we could enhance this already awesome effort to include time stamps for the heaviest sequence of bass in a film so people could FF to that scene(presumably before watching the whole movie) and dial in their bass levels. This would also provide some assistance for folks with DIY subs who like to run right up to clipping or mechanical limits without potential damage.


Further enhancement would be a way to measure the levels of some commonly accepted scenes like inception-dunk, WOTW-emerge, and assign like a + or - db rating to new movies. This would give a heads up for folks to expect the mix to be "x" many dbs from what those benchmarks produce.

Scene time stamps for heaviest bass scene
Possibly a +/- db rating system for folks who want to bump/trim their sub levels.

Has this ground been plowed before?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Narnia 3 - don't know how this hasn't been waterfalled yet, but I'll get a few tomorrow hopefully. Easy 4.5 stars on this one, particularly the storm at sea, dragon attack, and sea monster scenes. Made good use of the tapped horns.


I bought the BR+DVD combo pack, so I'll be yanking the waterfalls off the DVD copy's Dolby Digital. Hope it's not too much different from the DTS-MA LFE.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21282377
> 
> 
> Unfortunate analogy since there is not too much worse for you than too much salt (sodium) !





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21282458
> 
> 
> I would applaud a cook for undersalting rather than over salting. It's easy to add salt, but you can't really remove it.




What's wrong with a slight raise in your blood pressure? Isn't that what all that deep bass is about?




Ian


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21281778
> 
> 
> You could always start a Master List Of TREBLE in Movies With Frequency Charts thread and let me know how that turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling the scene Colossal is stretching it 'til the lens cracks. And, to remind you, the movie was 110 more minutes than the train wreck. *When the military was tanking through the town, being obliterated by homing missiles, the sound (and video) was like a home movie*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso





Tee hee, you mean it is related to the title and plot and style of the movie?


Maybe you should make a movie called Super Bass Ass BossoBass!


http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/...IEWS/110609989 



"All the same, "Super 8" is a wonderful film, *nostalgia not for a time but for a style of filmmaking*, when shell-shocked young audiences were told a story and not pounded over the head with aggressive action. Abrams treats early adolescence with tenderness and affection. He uses his camera to accumulate emotion. He has the rural town locations right."


----------



## frankie2075

hey guys what about the IMAX shuttle launch?


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankie2075* /forum/post/21284763
> 
> 
> hey guys what about the IMAX shuttle launch?



I don't know about that one, but the shuttle launch in the IMAX Hubble movie is very impressive.


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21283385
> 
> 
> Narnia 3 - don't know how this hasn't been waterfalled yet, but I'll get a few tomorrow hopefully. Easy 4.5 stars on this one, particularly the storm at sea, dragon attack, and sea monster scenes. Made good use of the tapped horns.
> 
> 
> I bought the BR+DVD combo pack, so I'll be yanking the waterfalls off the DVD copy's Dolby Digital. Hope it's not too much different from the DTS-MA LFE.



There's some good stuff in that movie. Lot's of scenes where the lows make me smile.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

*The Chronicles of Narnia - Voyage of the Dawn Treader - DVD, Dolby Digital*


Audio ripped and processed right off the DVD via Hypercube, as usual. Playback and capture via the Behringer UCA222. 80Hz bass redirection in effect.


Extension to below 5Hz, but not too much quantity that low. Most of it is 10Hz and up. _Definitely_ four and a half stars. The sound mixers did a great job on this one. Wish I could see if the DTS-MA audio adds even more below 10Hz, but I'm just not set up for it.


Stormy weather at sea:




















Dragon attack:





























Sea serpent attack:















































The scene was not over when I shut things down, but the sea serpent attack goes on for ages and it's all like the above shots.


----------



## sb1

^ The entire track on that movie is top notch.


----------



## HeffeMusic

I watched Conan last night DTS master 7.1, there were definitely house shaking moments! I would like to know how low those moment actually were?


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/21281558
> 
> 
> Bosso -- I agree that Battle LA's LFE was spectacular and that Super 8's was not. As noted in an earlier post, though, thought the overall sound design of Super 8 was excellent, which made its inadequate low end even more frustrating and disappointing.



This is spot on. Doesn't mean Super 8 did not have good or enjoyable audio, just that the LFE was lower than you would expect, or get, in a comparable level movie.


Battle LA is a blast and seems appropriate to the action on screen. Need to check that out again.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21259892
> 
> 
> Did you check on what Dialnorm value was used on each track? Bluray DTS can also use Dialnorm, so you have to check DTS on Bluray these days just in case Dialnorm was used.
> 
> 
> On the Region1 WOTW DVD, the DTS track plays back 8 dB (DN = -23) louder than the DD track due to the use of Dialnorm. Which track plays back at "reference level"?



No dialnorm in dts hd ma track, dolby tracks are -4db dialnorm value in that disk. And speaking of dolby versions of wotw, it's little different in low end spectrum than dts version actually.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21260071
> 
> 
> Yes I do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But first you may have a look at an analysis performed almost 4 years ago...
> 
> DVD version - Dolby sound track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the Bluray version



But, that looks like you have uk blu-ray which have PCM 5.1, scandinavian have dts hd ma 7.1. Well i think i will got the uk blu-ray for the extras anyway.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu* /forum/post/21261207
> 
> 
> I took some time comparing SPR BD with DVD, placing the speclab results *here* .
> 
> 
> The captures for the BD (DTS core) I made were set at volume 15 on pre-pro, 0-120Hz (SW output) and 200-2kHz (Center channel output) respectively.
> 
> 
> As for R1 dvd (DD only) I took 3 captures for volume 15, 16, 17 for 0-120Hz and another 3 caps for 200-2kHz.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if dialnorm was applied, from the captures I notice some soundtrack discrepancies between BD and DVD, although they don't seem to be caused simply by level difference, the bass for the DVD has bumped prominently as I see (and hear) it.



Well again my blu-ray have better bass than my r2 dvd and it have bigger amplitude than dvd with same volume level and even lower bass than that dvd.







,but it looks to be same as your blu-ray.

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...Dtankscene.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...etankscene.jpg 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1* /forum/post/21272615
> 
> 
> Just watched Hanna...holy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!
> 
> 
> One of the most memorable scenes for me lasted about 3 seconds. It was the scene in the beginning (after she turns on the homing beacon IIRC) where the father is reading Hanna the story about the dog that went to outerspace. When they turn the page to the picture of the moon, for a few seconds I couldn't 'hear' anything...except my HT door shaking, and I believe I got that ear popping sensation...
> 
> 
> Anyone care to SpecLab that one?



That was 20hz.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milkfat* /forum/post/21272991
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone considered that real-life trains are full of ear-splitting higher-than-bass frequencies? On a nearly daily basis I stand within 10ft of freight trains going ~45-50mph, and except for the locomotive there isn't really much bass to be had (or at least it is vastly overpowered by the higher frequencies). The clacking, the screeching, the rattling of sheet metal; I can imagine an epic train crash such as this being likened to an epic giant drummer tossing about his epic giant cymbals. Sad to say, but the VLF guys are going to be left out if the audio engineers are aiming for realism.



Whaat, real life big trains have toons of lfe, you newer noticed that the ground shakes/vibrates when they pass near of you and if some heavy cargo drops from somewhere in 20 meters in near of you it should and it do some serious shockwave that make you loose your balance and make you fall in your knees.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701* /forum/post/21273882
> 
> 
> 
> Often I think, as you do, that the bass has been put in there 'just because they can'. I've never heard car doors slam in such a way they shake the surrounding buildings for instance



Try some fun and go your car and sit in front seat and ask someone to hit backdoor shut with full force, its quite experience and nice pressure wave you got right there.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21274882
> 
> 
> Exactly and for those playing the home game, one would notice that in each post I've ever mentioned the BD of M&C I've mentioned how much better the lossless DTS-MA is over the lossy stuff on disc. If the bass had not had it's balls cut off, it would be perfect.



Hmm, weird that you say that because that dd french track have even lower and stronger bass than dvd dts track, though dts hd ma(core) sounds little more open(i only quickly compared them in some scenes). What else i found in region b blu-ray it have dts spain track and wow what a cannons shot this audio track have...totally nuts







(i think it have same low end than french dolby track in region a blu-ray)... maybe flageborg can light us and give us some comparisons.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21274946
> 
> 
> I'll just say that if there is a problem it's definitely software related. And then there is the French dubbed version on the BR, which has what appears to be a completely different 3rd audio version.
> 
> 
> It would be great if Roger could post his in-room FR. Then we might get to the crux of his "better" comment. Otherwise, it's nothing more than a subjective review.
> 
> 
> Bosso



You may have null in your room in that 60-80hz area, if those are from mic from listening position charts. I have noticed this in your other charts too. You should post only right from the disk charts..just saying











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21276776
> 
> 
> Was not expecting that bass in Hanna when the house gets raided lol



Yep, it was loud 48-60hz bass, i was what fuuk just happened my ears. Needed to blow them open with pushing my nose and hmmm... yeah like that.










New conan have very low bass to single digs. This is for sure 4.5 star movie, sadly it sucked other way. Rent it only.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Right. I found the overall SQ of the DTS-MA English track to sound the best but the bass was lacking.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21288548
> 
> 
> No dialnorm in dts hd ma track, *dolby tracks are -4db dialnorm value in that disk*. And speaking of dolby versions of wotw, it's little different in low end spectrum than dts version actually.





If you have a dialnorm readout in your receiver, it reads the dialnorm value direct between -31 (no dialnorm) and 0 (full dialnorm reduction).


Since your display reads as -4dB, that means your receiver calculates something called dialnorm offset. Dialnorm Offset calculates the amount of volume reduction based on a typical movie dialnorm value of -27. The THX Dialnorm Offset formula is (-27 dB minus Dialnorm value = Dialnorm Offset).


A dialnorm value of -27 shows a dialnorm offset of 0 dB (-27 - (-27) = 0).


A dialnorm value of -31 shows a dialnorm value of +4 dB (-27 - (-31) = +4).


A dialnorm value of -23 shows a dialnorm value of -4 dB (-27 - (-23) = -4).


Your WOTW DD dialnorm value should be -23, which gives you 8 dB of volume reduction as compared with the Dolby standard. The Dialnorm Offset reading of -4 dB means the Dialnorm value is 4 dB lower than the typical -27 Dialnorm value used at encoding.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21288548
> 
> 
> You may have null in your room in that 60-80hz area, if those are from mic from listening position charts. I have noticed this in your other charts too. You should post only right from the disk charts..just saying



Depends on where I set the mic.



















These days I just set the mic on the floor next to me as I watch a movie. Even that is a huge effort, and, believe me, a dip in response at the mic at 73 Hz has NOTHING to do with what I heard in S-8 at the LP or the track in general.


No way I give up the sweet spot for this thread. Of course no in-room FR is perfectly flat to 2 Hz so you can see minor omissions, dips and peaks if you study the comparos, but I've been through this before with other nit pickers.


I could instead just post no charts and pick at your preference for settings of your right to disc charts.










Bosso


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21288548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by ken wu
> 
> I took some time comparing SPR BD with DVD, placing the speclab results here.
> 
> 
> The captures for the BD (DTS core) I made were set at volume 15 on pre-pro, 0-120Hz (SW output) and 200-2kHz (Center channel output) respectively.
> 
> 
> As for R1 dvd (DD only) I took 3 captures for volume 15, 16, 17 for 0-120Hz and another 3 caps for 200-2kHz.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if dialnorm was applied, from the captures I notice some soundtrack discrepancies between BD and DVD, although they don't seem to be caused simply by level difference, the bass for the DVD has bumped prominently as I see (and hear) it.
> 
> 
> Well again my blu-ray have better bass than my r2 dvd and it have bigger amplitude than dvd with same volume level and even lower bass than that dvd.,but it looks to be same as your blu-ray.
> 
> http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...Dtankscene.jpg
> http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...etankscene.jpg



Thanks for your reply and captures.

By adjusting and matching the level and color palette settings,I guess it's safe to say that we could compare the graphs on a closer basis.

Now if we can come up with a methodology on this..


----------



## SbWillie

Uh oh, did bosso just say he is miking the room in his charts?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SbWillie* /forum/post/21290492
> 
> 
> Uh oh, did bosso just say he is miking the room in his charts?



He has been doing that for some time now. That's how freakin' awesome his subs are.







It's been brought up a few times somewhere around these parts. Might have to dig around for more on that though.


----------



## SbWillie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21290559
> 
> 
> He has been doing that for some time now. That's how freakin' awesome his subs are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been brought up a few times somewhere around these parts. Might have to dig around for more on that though.



Sorry, I just started having flashbacks of massive screenshots with _*Left rear near side upper middle channel*_ bass graphs!


----------



## Scott Simonian

I miss that JBLPRO4648 guy.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21291881
> 
> 
> 
> I miss that JBLPRO4648 guy.



What about him?


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21291881
> 
> 
> I miss that JBLPRO4648 guy.



He was....dedicated.


----------



## milkfat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21288548
> 
> 
> Whaat, real life big trains have toons of lfe, you newer noticed that the ground shakes/vibrates when they pass near of you and if some heavy cargo drops from somewhere in 20 meters in near of you it should and it do some serious shockwave that make you loose your balance and make you fall in your knees.



Ha ha ha! Are you standing on Jello? I admit, you may be knocked over if you are standing on a huge Jello platform and there is a heavy cargo impact within 20 meters of you.


Otherwise, trains are plug-your-ears annoying... not cuddly, lovey, warm, bass blankets... except for maybe that one in The Polar Express. I seem to remember that one in Unstoppable sounding pretty cool too.


----------



## LowBudget5.1

Super 8 Blu-ray


Request: Could one of you waterfall gurus please post a graph of the scene when the creature knocks over the military bus with the kids locked in the back. That scene was (among others) absolutely brutal, at least in terms of amplitude. I watched it at -11 reference. My software isn't working for me right now. - Thanks


Time counter: 1:22.02 - 1:22:12


----------



## Steveo1234

Where can I find a guide on how to do these waterfall plots for blu-ray movies? I need to do them without the help of a receiver, external soundcard or mic. Just using a computer with a blu-ray player and the necessary software.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milkfat* /forum/post/21293172
> 
> 
> Otherwise, trains are plug-your-ears annoying... not cuddly, lovey, warm, bass blankets... except for maybe that one in The Polar Express. I seem to remember that one in Unstoppable sounding pretty cool too.



Bummer, you've never had the pleasure....


As an individual that's been involved in making hi-fidelity, two channel recordings of locomotives of all types since the 70's







, I'd have to have strongly disagree with your post. I've made environmental recordings of many things loud and deep, nothing I record pushes the limits of extension like trains. Even today, the LF from an occasional train on a CSX line, .9 miles from my property, supports my contention. Whether one's right next to the tracks, or .9 miles away, the spectral content of a passing locomotive is weighted strongly toward the bottom octaves.


Oddly, I believe I've only taken in Unstoppable at the theater, which resulted in the ubiquitous JBL mid-bass spectacular.



Thanks


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1* /forum/post/21293125
> 
> 
> He was....dedicated.



Think I just blew a little coffee out my nose reading this........










Dedicated.................he was.


----------



## pokekevin

I wonder how the bass looks like in Sunshine. Saw the film awhile ago and really enjoyed it.


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21295499
> 
> 
> I wonder how the bass looks like in Sunshine. Saw the film awhile ago and really enjoyed it.



Don't remember how it looks, but it sounds damn impressive. There's some body pounding scenes in that one.


----------



## tony123

Smurfs had a few moments! LOL. And there was a trailer for the new movie "The Pirates" by the folks that did Wallace and Gromit. That trailer has a moment in it that shook my room to the likes of Cloverfield and Hulk. May be promising!


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21272321
> 
> 
> _Originally Posted by J_Palmer_Cass:
> 
> How about Master and Commander Bluray version. Some well regarded people say it is better than the DVD version!
> _
> 
> 
> Funny this one should come up again. I have the DVD, but had somehow never gotten around to watching it since I got serious about LFE. Hadn't seen it since before even the LLT came and went. Ran it last night, and the cannons through the tapped horns had my hair moving. Very few movies do that unless I crank the LFE to unreasonable levels.
> 
> 
> Judging from the reports, *I'd be very disappointed with the Blu-Ray*. Then again, not too many people without subs like ours can tell there's extension missing.



Yes, just like "something" missing...?!


Just curious....wonder who those "well regarded people" are....?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21297981
> 
> 
> Smurfs had a few moments! LOL. And there was a trailer for the new movie "The Pirates" by the folks that did Wallace and Gromit. That trailer has a moment in it that shook my room to the likes of Cloverfield and Hulk. May be promising!



Do you happen toknow what scene theyare? I dont think i can watch the full movie haha


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just like "something" missing...?!
> 
> 
> Just curious....wonder who those "well regarded people" are....?



Roger Dressler was the specific person In this case.


----------



## mailiang

Just watched _5 Days Of War_. You want bass? The True HD sound track rivals films like _Saving Private Ryan_. Excellent surround and depth. My small den was shaking during the bombing attacks. Loved the tank scenes, especially when they were moving. Beware, lots of blood, but a good movie with a sensitive and very compelling story line.



Ian


----------



## pokekevin

Was watching cowboys and aliens and WOW. the attack scene gee


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21300613
> 
> 
> 
> Roger Dressler was the specific person In this case.



Very interesting conclusion he has....


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler* /forum/post/21267743
> 
> 
> _I have both the DVD and the BD. The BD is indeed stunning. Very few systems can reveal the difference in the bass. Mine can, but the DVD is no fun to watch after the BD.
> _



Master & Commander in the DVD/DTS-version has one of the best soundtracks so far....


What about the Bluray-version?


I had to re-capture the soundtracks from both DVD and BD to find out.


Please find enclosed three graphs from Master & Commander - 3 different soundtracks - and the question is WHY?



Master & Commander - DVD/DTS - English

(First sequence in this graph is THXplode intro...)














Master & Commander - BD/DTS HD Master - English














Master & Commander - BD/DTS 5.1 - Castellano


----------



## dicey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21301784
> 
> 
> 
> I had to re-capture the soundtracks from both DVD and BD to find out.




What country is each DVD and Blu-ray from?


Also, by 'Castellano', do you mean that the third measurement was taken from the Spanish language track from the Blu-ray?


Thanks


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dicey* /forum/post/21303036
> 
> 
> 
> What country is each DVD and Blu-ray from?
> 
> 
> Also, by 'Castellano', do you mean that the third measurement was taken from the Spanish language track from the Blu-ray?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Both DVD and Bluray are from Norwegian versions.


Yes, Castellano = Spanish soundtrack


----------



## Scott Simonian

I'm only seeing three red x's.


----------



## MKtheater

Does the english version of the Bluray contain that spanish mix as it is by far the best bass of the three!! I will buy it just to demo that scene in spanish for that bass!!


----------



## drewTT

Anyone catch the new DTS HD-MA intro clip on the Conan Bluray? I didn't have it turned up very high but it was still pretty impressive.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Yikes! I want the bass from the Spanish audio track.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21301784
> 
> 
> Very interesting conclusion he has....
> 
> 
> 
> Master & Commander in the DVD/DTS-version has one of the best soundtracks so far....
> 
> 
> What about the Bluray-version?
> 
> 
> I had to re-capture the soundtracks from both DVD and BD to find out.
> 
> 
> Please find enclosed three graphs from Master & Commander - 3 different soundtracks - and the question is WHY?




If you have time, could you turn off bass management and only show the LFE channel output?


One waterfall for the DVD.


One waterfall for the Bluray English version.



Also, I am having trouble getting all three of your waterfalls to display. I keep getting half charts along with some full charts. Can you size the charts for a 17" screen? I can do that resize at Photobucket.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21304750
> 
> 
> Yikes! I want the bass from the Spanish audio track.




Just turn on the English subtitles and then you are all set!


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21304916
> 
> 
> Just turn on the English subtitles and then you are all set!



Lol, I would have tried that with the French track that is on the Blu-ray. For whatever reason, that track has more deep bass but the overall fidelity didn't seem as good to me. Though that was a lossy DD 5.1 track and not DTS-MA. I usually find 640k tracks to sound okay enough but I felt that it sounded flat and tinny. Very frustrating. Glad M&C isn't one of my favorite movies.


----------



## mailiang

Maybe you guys should try some of the independent films like the one I mentioned earlier.







They actually have very good sound.











Ian


----------



## pokekevin

I basically ripped M&C bluray and merged it with the DVD track. Pretty pleased


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21289035
> 
> 
> If you have a dialnorm readout in your receiver, it reads the dialnorm value direct between -31 (no dialnorm) and 0 (full dialnorm reduction).
> 
> 
> Since your display reads as -4dB, that means your receiver calculates something called dialnorm offset. Dialnorm Offset calculates the amount of volume reduction based on a typical movie dialnorm value of -27. The THX Dialnorm Offset formula is (-27 dB minus Dialnorm value = Dialnorm Offset).
> 
> 
> A dialnorm value of -27 shows a dialnorm offset of 0 dB (-27 - (-27) = 0).
> 
> 
> A dialnorm value of -31 shows a dialnorm value of +4 dB (-27 - (-31) = +4).
> 
> 
> A dialnorm value of -23 shows a dialnorm value of -4 dB (-27 - (-23) = -4).
> 
> 
> Your WOTW DD dialnorm value should be -23, which gives you 8 dB of volume reduction as compared with the Dolby standard. The Dialnorm Offset reading of -4 dB means the Dialnorm value is 4 dB lower than the typical -27 Dialnorm value used at encoding.



My receiver don't have dn value ability, i just got the information from here.

http://caps-a-holic.com/hd_vergleich..._of_the_worlds 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21289171
> 
> 
> Depends on where I set the mic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These days I just set the mic on the floor next to me as I watch a movie. Even that is a huge effort, and, believe me, a dip in response at the mic at 73 Hz has NOTHING to do with what I heard in S-8 at the LP or the track in general.
> 
> 
> No way I give up the sweet spot for this thread. Of course no in-room FR is perfectly flat to 2 Hz so you can see minor omissions, dips and peaks if you study the comparos, but I've been through this before with other nit pickers.
> 
> 
> I could instead just post no charts and pick at your preference for settings of your right to disc charts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso



Ok, i understand. Keep the good work up bosso and thanks for your contributions.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milkfat* /forum/post/21293172
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, trains are plug-your-ears annoying... not cuddly, lovey, warm, bass blankets...



No boomy boom boom bass?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234* /forum/post/21294388
> 
> 
> Where can I find a guide on how to do these waterfall plots for blu-ray movies? I need to do them without the help of a receiver, external soundcard or mic. Just using a computer with a blu-ray player and the necessary software.



You need spectrum lab software.

http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/spectra1.html 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21294515
> 
> 
> Bummer, you've never had the pleasure....
> 
> 
> As an individual that's been involved in making hi-fidelity, two channel recordings of locomotives of all types since the 70's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'd have to have strongly disagree with your post. I've made environmental recordings of many things loud and deep, nothing I record pushes the limits of extension like trains. Even today, the LF from an occasional train on a CSX line, .9 miles from my property, supports my contention. Whether one's right next to the tracks, or .9 miles away, the spectral content of a passing locomotive is weighted strongly toward the bottom octaves.
> 
> 
> Oddly, I believe I've only taken in Unstoppable at the theater, which resulted in the ubiquitous JBL mid-bass spectacular.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yep, those danley train demo tracks should proof something and be pretty bassy in low end... i have not yet listened them(just dl them), but fireworks track was fun...the last big shells...holy crap.


















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1* /forum/post/21296886
> 
> 
> Don't remember how it looks, but it sounds damn impressive. There's some body pounding scenes in that one.



There is lotsa ulf bass in that movie, but the dvd DD track what i have now sounds...not very good in higher area(was it the last chapter were they are inside in sun).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21304316
> 
> 
> Does the english version of the Bluray contain that spanish mix as it is by far the best bass of the three!! I will buy it just to demo that scene in spanish for that bass!!



It's only in region b blu-rays that spain dts track, but if you can play b blu-rays...go a head, it's worthy every penny and i think the end battle was even crazier than that first one(at least it feels like it).










Edit: just found that region a blu-ray have that spain track too, but its only in dolby digital form.


----------



## ReneV

I was wondering if there's someone here who

- can reproduce seriously low frequencies

- can reproduce at reference level without distortion and compression

- is able to do real-time monitoring of the power consumption of the complete audio system


and who would be willing to post some reference-level power consumption numbers for some of the most demanding scenes documented here?


(Of course, we would need efficiency numbers, speaker distances, room size, and similar, too.)


It could be interesting ...


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21306533
> 
> 
> You need spectrum lab software.
> 
> http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/spectra1.html




Well, yes, I know. But, I have no idea how to get SpecLab to analyze the audio of a blu-ray disk, or any other format. There doesnt seem to be any way to select an input that makes speclab monitor the HDMI-audio. Atleast not one that I found.


EDIT: I can get it working for cd-records ripped to .wav-format. No luck with anything else though.


----------



## frankie2075

IMAX: Hubble 3D Blu-ray


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21306454
> 
> 
> Maybe you guys should try some of the independent films like the one I mentioned earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They actually have very good sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



Lol! One day has gone by since you mentioned it. Give me a chance and _maybe_ I'll get to it.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21306478
> 
> 
> I basically ripped M&C bluray and merged it with the DVD track. Pretty pleased



Hey! Quit holdin' out on us, man!


No really... gimme!











Well, I'd prefer the DTS-MA track.... in a *corrected* form.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21308420
> 
> 
> Lol! One day has gone by since you mentioned it. Give me a chance and _maybe_ I'll get to it.



Thanks Scott. The point I was making was aimed at Independent films, which I would like to see discussed more often on this thread.



Ian


----------



## Scott Simonian

No worries.


----------



## Kimwyn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ReneV* /forum/post/21306962
> 
> 
> I was wondering if there's someone here who
> 
> - can reproduce seriously low frequencies
> 
> - can reproduce at reference level without distortion and compression
> 
> - is able to do real-time monitoring of the power consumption of the complete audio system
> 
> 
> and who would be willing to post some reference-level power consumption numbers for some of the most demanding scenes documented here?
> 
> 
> (Of course, we would need efficiency numbers, speaker distances, room size, and similar, too.)
> 
> 
> It could be interesting ...



I think this is a very interesting query. It would be quite interesting to see what the power consumption at that type of level would be.


Another thing i usually say is, why the hell do people, such as myself even, worry about having subs if, according to bosso, most of us cannot replicate what information is actually on the disc???? I personally think it would be a pleasure to visit such people like bosso (most interested),MK,Simon,penngray,counsil and the likes to see what an actual movie is "supposed" to feel and sound like because i know my system cannot reproduce the information correctly (by that i mean, cleanly reproduce it at reference) but i still enjoy watching movies on it but then that joy goes when i think that how i am hearing it, it really not what it is supposed to sound like.


Question, once a system can cleaning reproduce everything on a track at reference level, is it fair to say that the system is 100% complete?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21308420
> 
> 
> Lol! One day has gone by since you mentioned it. Give me a chance and _maybe_ I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Quit holdin' out on us, man!
> 
> 
> No really... gimme!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'd prefer the DTS-MA track.... in a *corrected* form.




Hahah why didthey messwith the loseless track


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/20434838
> 
> 
> Watched The Rite tonight. The movie wasn't that great, but it had some crazy bass!



I agree and would vote at least 4 stars for this one.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimwyn* /forum/post/21310276
> 
> 
> I think this is a very interesting query. It would be quite interesting to see what the power consumption at that type of level would be.
> 
> 
> Another thing i usually say is, why the hell do people, such as myself even, worry about having subs if, according to bosso, most of us cannot replicate what information is actually on the disc???? I personally think it would be a pleasure to visit such people like bosso (most interested),MK,Simon,penngray,counsil and the likes to see what an actual movie is "supposed" to feel and sound like because i know my system cannot reproduce the information correctly (by that i mean, cleanly reproduce it at reference) but i still enjoy watching movies on it but then that joy goes when i think that how i am hearing it, it really not what it is supposed to sound like.
> 
> 
> Question, once a system can cleaning reproduce everything on a track at reference level, is it fair to say that the system is 100% complete?



A system is complete when you are happy with it.


According to FilmMixer, most mixing stages can only reproduce to the low teens in Hz, and nearly every theater cannot reproduce below 20-25Hz. So the "artist's intent" is kind of a moving target....


Yes, a bosso type system is the goal. Reproduce everything on the disc, without distortion or compression, with a flat frequency response for all listeners from 3Hz to 20kHz. Pretty lofty goal.


JSS


----------



## Metalbender

Have any of you seen the new prequel Neverland? In the second half of the movie has the most LFE of any made for tv movie I have ever heard. Not that it knocks pictures off the wall but impressive for a tv show.


----------



## GPBURNS

watched Warrior's Way tonight

tons of slam and extension in the fight scenes

worth checking out


----------



## sukumar

I would like to extract special effect portion of movies. I have dvdfab. I never tried extracting before. Is dvdfab good for this? I believe I should use blu-ray ripper. It seems it supports to extract as MKV, M2TS and vob. Not sure which one is good


What is the best software and best way and format to clip portions of blu-ray without loosing quality of audo or video.


Thanks,

sukumar


----------



## mailiang

No activity







Where did everybody go yesterday?




Ian


----------



## Flageborg

X-Men First Class


Scene 19: Magneto - turning satellite dish

Scene 26: Magneto - rise of the sub


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Watched the directors cut BD of the watchmen.


Not overly crazy on the bass but it was still a great movie and the additional footage gave the movie a more complete feel. For bass heads probably just a 2.5-3ish.


The one big bass scene would probably the sequence on Mars.


----------



## Elfather

What program is that all you folks use to measure the bass? What do I need to do to get some cool measurements like that?


----------



## SbWillie

Speclab, there should be a link on the first page to DL it.


----------



## mrcoop

cowboys and aliens seem to be missing bass...the launch and what follows was very good, but the rest just seemed to be lacking







.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SbWillie* /forum/post/21328216
> 
> 
> Speclab, there should be a link on the first page to DL it.



Yup, it's now.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21329477
> 
> 
> cowboys and aliens seem to be missing bass...the launch and what follows was very good, but the rest just seemed to be lacking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I agree. The funny thing is that the bass seemed to have more authority with the Alien moving around then the explosions, especially in the first couple of scenes.



Ian


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Finally got around to Captain America. Four stars for the DVD version... didn't seem to have much below 20Hz.


----------



## Flageborg

Tron Legacy


Scene 7: From beginning - first part...

Scene 7: skipped to where race begins...


----------



## wth718

Check out Drive w/Ryan Goseling. I'd be really interested to see what speclab shows. Doesn't seem to got too deep, with the exception of the Mustang chase scene but lord there is lots of bass, both in the effects and in the soundtrack.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718* /forum/post/21332746
> 
> 
> Check out Drive w/Ryan Goseling. I'd be really interested to see what speclab shows. Doesn't seem to got too deep, with the exception of the Mustang chase scene but lord there is lots of bass, both in the effects and in the soundtrack.



It's really a great sound job... one of my favorites of the year.. watched it again last week, and it's really solid (not in terms of low end, but craft, dynamics and style.)


As another side note, I watched the first half of "Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy" yesterday... again, nothing earth shattering to report on low end (although the score is beautiful with great warmth), but a really subtle, dense track, great surround work, fantastic dialog reproduction, and detail detail detail.... highly recommended as a study of the craft of film sound..


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21332812
> 
> 
> It's really a great sound job... one of my favorites of the year.. watched it again last week, and it's really solid (not in terms of low end, but craft, dynamics and style.)



Can't wait to see it. Can you get me a copy? I use to drag race at street meets and at the local track.




Ian


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21301291
> 
> 
> Just watched _5 Days Of War_. You want bass? The True HD sound track rivals films like _Saving Private Ryan_. Excellent surround and depth. My small den was shaking during the bombing attacks. Loved the tank scenes, especially when they were moving. Beware, lots of blood, but a good movie with a sensitive and very compelling story line.
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



Ordered this from Netflix after reading your comments and watched it a few nights ago. The bass is really strong on several parts in this movie. Even at the begining attack scene my room was pounded with deep low bass. A great find..... thanks


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/21336451
> 
> 
> Ordered this from Netflix after reading your comments and watched it a few nights ago. The bass is really strong on several parts in this movie. Even at the begining attack scene my room was pounded with deep low bass. A great find..... thanks




Your welcome. You probably got the copy that I just sent back.












Ian


----------



## pokekevin

is it 5 days of war or 5 days of august??


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21337639
> 
> 
> Your welcome. You probably got the copy that I just sent back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



Was it that bad, because i ordered it too...well i hope the bass rocks atleast.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21337965
> 
> 
> Was it that bad, because i ordered it too...well i hope the bass rocks atleast.



Au contraire:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post21301291 



I rented it.











Ian


----------



## jasonmichaelh

Nothing really below 20 but the heartbeats and bass strobing from about 40z to 22hz were pretty cool. The whole movie is judiciously sprinkled with this type of bass and some okay explosions.


----------



## Elfather




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SbWillie* /forum/post/21328216
> 
> 
> Speclab, there should be a link on the first page to DL it.



It looks like it is not compatible with Mac?


----------



## SbWillie

Sorry...


----------



## Elfather

:-(


----------



## pokekevin

Just watched 5 days of war/august. Pretty darn good!


----------



## sb1

The new Apes movie didn't have much to offer in LFE.


----------



## LJwelr

Does anyone have anything on Kung Fu Panda 2? The first one had great bass and the second one seemed to have it too but that was in the movie theater. How is it on a real system?


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1* /forum/post/21344804
> 
> 
> The new Apes movie didn't have much to offer in LFE.



I hate when you guys get this stuff before I do!












Ian


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LJwelr* /forum/post/21344810
> 
> 
> Does anyone have anything on Kung Fu Panda 2? The first one had great bass and the second one seemed to have it too but that was in the movie theater. How is it on a real system?




Great bass in cannon shots in this movie.


----------



## D.T.MIKE

Kung Fu Panda 2 has an outstanding sound track. The Bass in this dvd is sure to please everyone, it has another "skadoosh" type scene that hits very hard!


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1* /forum/post/21344804
> 
> 
> The new Apes movie didn't have much to offer in LFE.













No bass, for Apes?












Ian


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21353850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No bass, for Apes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



If it had anything ultra low I missed it. Some good upper bass in parts but I didn't hear (or feel) anything really down low. Maybe one or two scenes that sounded more impressive than others but that's it. Someone can measure it and prove me very wrong, though. I was drinking rather heavily while enjoying the movie, so you never know...


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1* /forum/post/21357481
> 
> 
> If it had anything ultra low I missed it. Some good upper bass in parts but I didn't hear (or feel) anything really down low. Maybe one or two scenes that sounded more impressive than others but that's it. Someone can measure it and prove me very wrong, though. I was drinking rather heavily while enjoying the movie, so you never know...



My impression of the BD's LFE matches yours. The overall sound design was just fine but I detected no earthshaking LFE.


----------



## walamoonbeam

The film "Hanna" _needs_ to be added to this list. I watched it at a friends house, and he has a purpose built home theater with Wilson Audio mains, surrounds, subs, and two trw rotary's. It clipped one of his subs. The room sounded like it was stretching in some scenes. There weren't tons of those scenes though. So I give it a 4/5 for LFE. Great movie too.


----------



## walamoonbeam

Oh and there is a lot of below 20hz. Even below 10hz in Hanna. The rotary subs caused the garage door to rattle a lot during viewing


----------



## pokekevin

Just saw Sherlock Holmes. Can't wait for the bluray to test!


----------



## kemiza

Does anybody know if they fix the bass on the bluray of Star Wars Episode 3? The dvd sounds horrible. Alot of compression.


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/21360489
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if they fix the bass on the bluray of Star Wars Episode 3? The dvd sounds horrible. Alot of compression.



From what I've read it's simply a lossless version of the same track. Meaning no change, basically.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walamoonbeam* /forum/post/21360253
> 
> 
> The film "Hanna" _needs_ to be added to this list. I watched it at a friends house, and he has a purpose built home theater with Wilson Audio mains, surrounds, subs, and two trw rotary's. It clipped one of his subs. The room sounded like it was stretching in some scenes. There weren't tons of those scenes though. So I give it a 4/5 for LFE. Great movie too.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walamoonbeam* /forum/post/21360255
> 
> 
> Oh and there is a lot of below 20hz. Even below 10hz in Hanna. The rotary subs caused the garage door to rattle a lot during viewing



Yeah, it's been mentioned for months. Bosso noted the quality of the bass in the movie, too. Here's his take + waterfalls: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...a#post21039966 


I was surprisingly entertained by the movie. It's done well all-around. It should be on the list. Somewhere in the 4-4.5 range sounds about right.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if they fix the bass on the bluray of Star Wars Episode 3? The dvd sounds horrible. Alot of compression.



All of the saga have stronger bass on DVD than on BD. Episode II was good for its time....ep3 was a total bust, sounds like it was mixed for tv speakers....well, not that bad, but compared to ep2, could be much better.


JSS


----------



## mailiang

Just watched _Fright Night_ (2011) BD. No scary bass.












Ian


----------



## croseiv

I finally had time to sit down and watch this movie (BD-Dolby True HD). Overall I thought the SQ was very good. The LFE does what it is supposed to, and there are several deep trolling, potent scenes.


As was mentioned earlier, the canon battle at the end is like a bass crescendo of sorts in the movie, but there's plenty of deep stuff throughout. I give it a solid 4 stars.


----------



## sb1

I'm late to the Xmen:FC party. What a track. Wife came in from the kitchen asking if I "felt that" during one scene. Good stuff.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21361280
> 
> 
> All of the saga have stronger bass on DVD than on BD. Episode II was good for its time....ep3 was a total bust, sounds like it was mixed for tv speakers....well, not that bad, but compared to ep2, could be much better.
> 
> 
> JSS



So they released a sucky "lossless" version of Ep. 3?


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1* /forum/post/21361072
> 
> 
> From what I've read it's simply a lossless version of the same track. Meaning no change, basically.



So they released a sucky "lossless" version of Ep. 3?


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/21362603
> 
> 
> So they released a sucky "lossless" version of Ep. 3?



"Sucky" is subjective, but it's the same track. I didn't like it either. Lack of dynamics overall and weak LFE.


----------



## tony123

I just finished KFP2 as well. Extremely well balanced, detailed and dynamic soundtrack. I actually recognized the 7 channel mix. In some I don't. The LFE was very solid. Not in the top tier, but enough to induce smiles.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21362683
> 
> 
> i just finished kfp2 as well. Extremely well balanced, detailed and dynamic soundtrack. I actually recognized the 7 channel mix. In some i don't. The lfe was very solid. Not in the top tier, but enough to induce smiles.



kfp2?


----------



## centauro74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> kfp2?



Kunfu panda 2


----------



## Toe

Just watched KFP2 as well. LFE was good, not great. A bit conservative IMO. 3.5-4.0 is how I would rate it.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21363526
> 
> 
> Just watched KFP2 as well. LFE was good, not great. A bit conservative IMO. 3.5-4.0 is how I would rate it.




Never mind the LFE, how about the Kung Fu?




Ian


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21363665
> 
> 
> Never mind the LFE, how about the Kung Fu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian




The Kung Fu was a 5 all the way!


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21363840
> 
> 
> The Kung Fu was a 5 all the way!




Better watch out Jackie Chan!











Ian


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> better watch out jackie chan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ian :d



+1


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21365836
> 
> 
> Better watch out Jackie Chan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian













I would take on Jackie before I would take on the Panda!


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/21362603
> 
> 
> So they released a sucky "lossless" version of Ep. 3?



Lol!


Dull mix in, dull mix out. Lossy, lossless or uncompressed.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21366011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would take on Jackie before I would take on the Panda!




I bet!



Ian


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just watched KFP2 as well. LFE was good, not great. A bit conservative IMO. 3.5-4.0 is how I would rate it.



I agree the bass in the first one was so much better!


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718* /forum/post/21332746
> 
> 
> Check out Drive w/Ryan Goseling. I'd be really interested to see what speclab shows. Doesn't seem to got too deep, with the exception of the Mustang chase scene but lord there is lots of bass, both in the effects and in the soundtrack.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21332812
> 
> 
> It's really a great sound job... one of my favorites of the year.. watched it again last week, and it's really solid (not in terms of low end, but craft, dynamics and style.)
> 
> 
> As another side note, I watched the first half of "Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy" yesterday... again, nothing earth shattering to report on low end (although the score is beautiful with great warmth), but a really subtle, dense track, great surround work, fantastic dialog reproduction, and detail detail detail.... highly recommended as a study of the craft of film sound..



"Drive" is a very, very solid flick. All around, it's great in cinematography, direction, acting (though Gosling's character has a little too much "No Country for Old Men" in him), and sound production, but it doesn't have the most low end. What it does have is utilized expertly and with good impact. I give it 4.5/5 as a movie, and 3.5 with regards to this thread. I thoroughly enjoyed the movie.


As for "Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy," it looks pretty decent, and I'd love to check it out but it doesn't appear to be available for us lay people yet. Perhaps that will change as I make more friends in the film industry down here?










For me, "Kung Fu Panda 2" was a letdown after the first. Its depth, volume and variety of bass wasn't nearly what I was expecting. The whole score seemed muted. It's decent, but nowhere near the first. That's actually how I felt about the movie as a whole, too.


----------



## pokekevin

Tinker whatever soldier spy is suppsed to be out in dec for us right? Also just saw mi4, not bad on the low end


----------



## mojomike

I expected much more from KungFu Panda 2 than what it actually delivered. It was ok, but nothing special. As far as recent movies go, Cowboys & Aliens was the one that really delivered in the bass department for me.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21367914
> 
> 
> Tinker whatever soldier spy is suppsed to be out in dec for us right? Also just saw mi4, not bad on the low end



Tinker will open in theaters wide sometime in Q1 2012... right now it is in limited "awards contention" release... I would imagine you will see it wide in January and coming to the home ~May.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21369807
> 
> 
> Tinker will open in theaters wide sometime in Q1 2012... right now it is in limited "awards contention" release... I would imagine you will see it wide in January and coming to the home ~May.



"'Awards contention' release" is precisely the source of viewing I was hoping for, especially in these movies that are limited or international release. Out of curiosity, are those screeners still provided on dvd, or has the academy increased the quality?


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21366139
> 
> 
> Lol!
> 
> 
> Dull mix in, dull mix out. Lossy, lossless or uncompressed.



Good point, which bears keeping in mind. If the quality of the recorded sound was garbage going in it will remain garbage coming out.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21369906
> 
> 
> "'Awards contention' release" is precisely the source of viewing I was hoping for, especially in these movies that are limited or international release. Out of curiosity, are those screeners still provided on dvd, or has the academy increased the quality?



"Tinker" is a BR with DTS-HD MA.


However, almost all of the others this year are still DVD, although some look quite fantastic... which seems wholly proportional to the length of the film (as expected.)







The other BR's I received were mostly for films already available commercially.


And as a side note, for clarification, all of the studios are individually responsible for their screeners, not the Academy... almost all of the studios maintain awards staff and offices.


----------



## nube

FilmMixer, thank you very much for the clarification. It's good to see that a transition may begin soon, where studios put their best foot forward with regards to the screener quality. In the past, I've read about some occasional dogs being passed to voters for consideration.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21370334
> 
> 
> FilmMixer, thank you very much for the clarification. It's good to see that a transition may begin soon, where studios put their best foot forward with regards to the screener quality. In the past, I've read about some occasional dogs being passed to voters for consideration.



Another off topic side note... they have been very aggresive this year in suggesting that we see the films in theaters.. and the studios have gone out of there way to accommodate with tons of screenings.... they are really stepping it up this year to make it easy to see the films..


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21370393
> 
> 
> Another off topic side note... they have been very aggresive this year in suggesting that we see the films in theaters.. and the studios have gone out of there way to accommodate with tons of screenings.... they are really stepping it up this year to make it easy to see the films..



Thanks again for the good insider information. I think it is broadly related to the thread, so not too terribly off topic!










Back directly on topic, though, do you have any other suggestions that haven't yet been mentioned in this thread? I'm always up for viewing a great movie with great sound. Also, I don't think I've seen you divulge this info in the past, but, if you don't mind my asking, what does your HT consist of for LF reproduction? I guess that assumes that you do watch movies at home, which may be erroneous given your workplace.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> "Drive" is a very, very solid flick. All around, it's great in cinematography, direction, acting (though Gosling's character has a little too much "No Country for Old Men" in him), and sound production, but it doesn't have the most low end. What it does have is utilized expertly and with good impact. I give it 4.5/5 as a movie, and 3.5 with regards to this thread. I thoroughly enjoyed the movie.
> 
> 
> As for "Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy," it looks pretty decent, and I'd love to check it out but it doesn't appear to be available for us lay people yet. Perhaps that will change as I make more friends in the film industry down here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, "Kung Fu Panda 2" was a letdown after the first. Its depth, volume and variety of bass wasn't nearly what I was expecting. The whole score seemed muted. It's decent, but nowhere near the first. That's actually how I felt about the movie as a whole, too.



I agree with KFP 2 I kept checking my DRC was not active with the TrueHd track. Very disappointed


----------



## D.T.MIKE

I thought KFP 2 had a good sound mix. One thing I did find is had to turn up the volume much more than usual to get the normal dialog level in line with what I am used to. The good thing about that is when cranked everything sounds in balance and not weighing in to much in the upper range. It definitely does not bring the boom as much as the first episode but to me it still sounded very good.


----------



## gwsat

Thanks to the good things many of you have said about Kung Fu Panda's LFE, I picked it up at my neighborhood Blockbuster this morning and will watch it tonight. I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE* /forum/post/21374445
> 
> 
> I thought KFP 2 had a good sound mix. One thing I did find is had to turn up the volume much more than usual to get the normal dialog level in line with what I am used to. The good thing about that is when cranked everything sounds in balance and not weighing in to much in the upper range. It definitely does not bring the boom as much as the first episode but to me it still sounded very good.



Agreed. The overall sound mix is fantastic, but the low end is conservative.


----------



## croseiv

It's funny how different people respond to the same movie's LFE. I did think KFP2 had good LFE but it was presented differently than the original KFP. The canon shots near the end seemed very potent to me at -17 dB. I plan to crank it later today and see what the SPL meter does. Honestly, I thought the canon scene near the end of KFP2 rivaled the large dragon crashing scene in HTTYD.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/21375141
> 
> 
> Honestly, I thought the canon scene near the end of KFP2 rivaled the large dragon crashing scene in HTTYD.



Interesting. I thought the canon scene was good, but the dragon scene in HTTYD was considerably better in my setup. The LFE in general just seemed very conservative in KFP2. I also watched Monst vs Aliens yesterday and the overall LFE in that movie was easily a notch or so above KFP2 in variety and volume especially.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21375181
> 
> 
> Interesting. I thought the canon scene was good, but the dragon scene in HTTYD was considerably better in my setup. The LFE in general just seemed very conservative in KFP2. I also watched Monst vs Aliens yesterday and the overall LFE in that movie was easily a notch or so above KFP2 in variety and volume especially.



It can make a real difference if someone has a flat bass response vs one that has some peaks. If the peaks correspond to where the bass happens to be in a particular movie, it's going to sound more potent compared with the system with the flatter and more accurate response.


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21375252
> 
> 
> it can make a real difference if someone has a flat bass response vs one that has some peaks. If the peaks correspond to where the bass happens to be in a particular movie, it's going to sound more potent compared with the system with the flatter and more accurate response.



+1


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21375252
> 
> 
> It can make a real difference if someone has a flat bass response vs one that has some peaks. If the peaks correspond to where the bass happens to be in a particular movie, it's going to sound more potent compared with the system with the flatter and more accurate response.



True. I dont run flat for action movies as I have a big bump from about 40hz on down (on purpose







), but do flatten things out for music.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21375252
> 
> 
> It can make a real difference if someone has a flat bass response vs one that has some peaks. If the peaks correspond to where the bass happens to be in a particular movie, it's going to sound more potent compared with the system with the flatter and more accurate response.



Conversely, someone who isn't hearing things that are present may have a null at said frequency. I am pretty flat FR wise all the way to 18 Hz in 20 Hz tune with my Ultras. Although I do run my subs 3 dB hot for movies.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/21375334
> 
> 
> Conversely, someone who isn't hearing things that are present may have a null at said frequency. I am pretty flat FR wise all the way to 18 Hz in 20 Hz tune with my Ultras. Although I do run my subs 3 dB hot for movies.



Very true. It works that way as well.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/21375334
> 
> 
> Conversely, someone who isn't hearing things that are present may have a null at said frequency. I am pretty flat FR wise all the way to 18 Hz in 20 Hz tune with my Ultras. Although I do run my subs 3 dB hot for movies.




Good point. No nulls here as I am relatively flat to ~50hz and then the bump comes in, but nulls could definitely be a reason for different findings between posters.


----------



## kemiza

I saw Mission Impossible 4 and The Dark Knight Rises trailer at Imax yesterday. All I can say is WOW! I pray when the blurays come out for these movies they don't hold back on the bass.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/21375948
> 
> 
> I saw Mission Impossible 4 and The Dark Knight Rises trailer at Imax yesterday. All I can say is WOW! I pray when the blurays come out for these movies they don't hold back on the bass.



I did too, the bass was great for a theater!


----------



## ReneV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/21375141
> 
> 
> the large dragon crashing scene in HTTYD.



I thought I'd note that the scene with the large dragon breaking out of the mountain requires significantly more power (electricity) than the crashing scene at my place. My system is flat to 16Hz.


----------



## croseiv

So I just did a quick comparison of the "Skidoosh" scenes between KFP and KFP 2 (ch 13) using my SPL meter. The MV was at -15 db. KFP 1 peaked at 108 dB and KFP 2 only peaked at 101 dB. So at least between those two scenes the first version is 7 dB louder (more intense) in the LFE department. I'm knocking KFP 2 down to 3.5 stars. The original SKidoosh scene is really intense! I had forgotten how powerful it was. I think it is centered at 25 Hz.


----------



## Kimwyn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/21375141
> 
> 
> It's funny how different people respond to the same movie's LFE. I did think KFP2 had good LFE but it was presented differently than the original KFP. The canon shots near the end seemed very potent to me at -17 dB. I plan to crank it later today and see what the SPL meter does. Honestly, I thought the canon scene near the end of KFP2 rivaled the large dragon crashing scene in HTTYD.



I am still a bit skeptical about the dragon scene in HTTYD. I have dual ULS-15s and that scene isnt at all that spectacular. KFP, on the other hand, is as awesome as it gets. I need to get KFP2 and see what the difference is.


----------



## Kimwyn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/21377161
> 
> 
> So I just did a quick comparison of the "Skidoosh" scenes between KFP and KFP 2 (ch 13) using my SPL meter. The MV was at -15 db. KFP 1 peaked at 108 dB and KFP 2 only peaked at 101 dB. So at least between those two scenes the first version is 7 dB louder (more intense) in the LFE department. I'm knocking KFP 2 down to 3.5 stars. The original SKidoosh scene is really intense! I had forgotten how powerful it was. I think it is centered at 25 Hz.



are there waterfalls anywhere for the "Skidoosh" scene?


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimwyn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I am still a bit skeptical about the dragon scene in HTTYD. I have dual ULS-15s and that scene isnt at all that spectacular. KFP, on the other hand, is as awesome as it gets. I need to get KFP2 and see what the difference is.



I have a quick question regarding the bass in httyd. I have the Samsung exclusive version and thought the whole soundtrack sounded a bit soft. Does the best buy exclusive version have more punch to it? I thought I heard it did


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/21378948
> 
> 
> I have a quick question regarding the bass in httyd. I have the Samsung exclusive version and thought the whole soundtrack sounded a bit soft. Does the best buy exclusive version have more punch to it? I thought I heard it did



You have to turn the volume up to get this movie going. I have to go up another 5db more than my normal listening position.


----------



## kemiza

How come dvds have more bass than the bluray version? From what I've read it appears to be alot.


----------



## ken wu

HTTYD 01:14:37












KFP 01:19:51












KFP2 :


01:11:33













01:14:14












01:15:15












*I can't guarantee that these captures were taken under identical volume settings, but I believe they were somewhat close.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimwyn* /forum/post/21378646
> 
> 
> 
> are there waterfalls anywhere for the "Skidoosh" scene?



Something like this one?


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21380738
> 
> 
> Something like this one?



Wow, That one looks totally different from what I have seen and heard.! Is that the right scene, and is that one the BD or DVD?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/21380858
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, That one looks totally different from what I have seen and heard.! Is that the right scene, and is that one the BD or DVD?



It is the "Wushi Finger Hold" from the DVD...


Which other different ways have you seen and heard...?


----------



## Shadowdane

I know we generally talk about movies, but saw this trailer for the new SSX game (360/PS3). Holy crap it has some serious bass! I'm sure my neighbors will love me when I start playing this! lol


Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAl-V...=youtu.be&hd=1 

Waterfall


----------



## Toe

Thanks for posting that shadowdane! I play very few games, but I cant wait for this SSX game and have been following it for months now. The new game play that was released today looks incredible! Nice to see the audio is going to rock as well!


----------



## Flageborg

Super 8 - spectacular - all the way - deep down


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/21379389
> 
> 
> How come dvds have more bass than the bluray version? From what I've read it appears to be alot.



why did flat panel LCD dominate the HD market ?


we'll never know the answers to these things


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21251696
> 
> 
> Just finished Super 8.
> 
> 
> 2 Stars for low end zero for ULF.
> 
> 
> There is not even background noise below 25 Hz in this one. A freight train crashes right next to you and there's nothing below 25 Hz? Huge disappointment for me, YMMV.
> 
> 
> I ran SL for the train scene but there's nothing there worth the trouble to cap, crop, upload and post.
> 
> 
> Bosso





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21383404
> 
> 
> Super 8 - spectacular - all the way - deep down



Seems to be some conflicting info here.


----------



## ken wu

Flageborg, beware of clipping while you are capturing


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21383444
> 
> 
> Seems to be some conflicting info here.



maybe bosso needs better subs


----------



## maxmercy

Folks....


There are a lot of people who believe that 25Hz *IS* way deep down....


For, me, unfortunately, way deep down only exists to 15Hz, but in the past, it was 30Hz, and before that, 40Hz....


I do not think Bosso needs new subs....










I saw Super 8 to see the film, not to have my drywall flex, esp after reading the stuff here. Different expectations make for a different experience. I thought the sound appropriate for the target audience; it was essentially a film to attract a large audience, and it did remind me some of ET (the wide set eyes) and Close Encounters (lens flares everywhere, almost to the point of detracting from the film). I think that the sound was OK. Not super impressive, but the acting made up for it, IMO, and dialogue was always very intelligible. Of course it could have knocked paintings off the wall, but maybe the sound guys or JJ Abrams didn't feel the need to have an Incredible Hulk experience in the film.....


I thought it akin to a modern "Goonies"....Another film like it but more adult oriented is Attack the Block....good film as well, no ULF, but fun to watch.


JSS


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it akin to a modern "Goonies"....Another film like it but more adult oriented is Attack the Block....good film as well, no ULF, but fun to watch.
> 
> 
> JSS



Thats what i thought too E.T. meets the Goonies.


----------



## T( )( )L

Due to the lack of movies with infra bas,try this test disc we made at a swedish forum,it is sine tones recorded at -20dB,it have 99 tracks and is configured so track 1 is 1Hz,track 2 is 2Hz and so on,each track is 30sec long,easy to see on your player what frequence you are listening to with this config,enjoy ; )


New working Link: http://skiss.viaduct.se/faktiskt_test_disc.zip 



Nicke


----------



## croseiv

Hey guys- if you think the bass is too low on a movie turn up the LFE level! It did that for KFP2 last night (bumped it up 3 more db or 6 db hot). It was a totally different experience for the better IMO.


----------



## Gary J

Prefer EQ'd bass, thanks.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21383956
> 
> 
> Prefer EQ'd bass, thanks.



If you are referring to my post, I think you missed the point.


----------



## MKtheater

You can have EQ'd bass even if you turn up the LFE.


croseiv,

Was that a shot at me? No problem as it is all preference. I just watched Mission Impossible twice, once at my local THX cinema and once at the IMAX. Same movie, same low end, the difference was spl! They both were rated down to 20hz but the IMAX was turned way up and produced pants flapping bass during every trailer and the movie, it made the experience so much better. Which one is accurate? I always say I want a better experience than at the IMAX so if I have to turn up the LFE a little to do so why not? My mains are certainly capable of keeping up!


OH yeah, the IMAX had the bass turned up for this MI 4 and it was about time I felt some 20hz bass flapping my pants!


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21384300
> 
> 
> OH yeah, the IMAX had the bass turned up for this MI 4 and it was about time I felt some 20hz bass flapping my pants!



Wow! Pant leg flapping bass at an IMAX?


Nearly *every visit* to a theater for me is underwhelming,..._wrt sound_. In Toole's book, he mentions the theater reference, and he also has some pics of a nice theater in Hollywood, Ca. In the rare occasion that I do go, I'm always a bit too critical of the tonality (harshness, anemic bottom octaves) and it's a distraction.


Thanks for sharing MK


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21384589
> 
> 
> Wow! Pant leg flapping bass at an IMAX?
> 
> 
> Nearly *every visit* to a theater for me is underwhelming,..._wrt sound_. In Toole's book, he mentions the theater reference, and he also has some pics of a nice theater in Hollywood, Ca. In the rare occasion that I do go, I'm always a bit too critical of the tonality (harshness, anemic bottom octaves) and it's a distraction.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing MK



Yeah, theaters are usually lack luster for me too but it is our fault for we have created high expectations compared to our homes. I went with my office manager, Andreas and Dillon(sorry if spelled wrong) on these forums. Andreas is known for building or in the process of building the first DIY rotary sub. We all said the bass was the best ever for a cinema! You could actually feel it move the pants on every bass scene you would expect! Quite nice for a change. I went on Monday and last night I went to my local THX cinema which has great JBL screenarrays and the sound was just OK. The bass was absent so now I am used to that IMAX in Albany! Of course the experience at home is much better but we don't have the new movies. It is a smaller IMAX which is better because less room to fill!


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21383404
> 
> 
> Super 8 - spectacular - all the way - deep down



Hmmm.. Definitely conflicts with my experience with S8. There is a ton of clipping going on in that graph so maybe that's making it look like there is more (extended and louder) bass than there really is.


Or Norway gets a non-filtered version of the movie. Uh oh.




Here we go again......... _again_.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T( )( )L* /forum/post/21383876
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the lack of movies with infra bas,try this test disc we made at a swedish forum,it is sine tones recorded at -20dB,it have 99 tracks and is configured so track 1 is 1Hz,track 2 is 2Hz and so on,each track is 30sec long,easy to see on your player what frequence you are listening to wih this config,enjoy ; )
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.monova.org/details/218245...20DISC%09.html
> 
> 
> 
> Nicke



"You need to SignUp to download Faktiskt Test Disc"...


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21384790
> 
> 
> 
> There is a ton of clipping going on in that graph so maybe that's making it look like there is more (extended and louder) bass than there really is.



Interesting.....or is it possible that you are "reading" that graph incorrectly?


Do you have some reference recordings to share? to check out tons of clipping?

Ex. Youtube...?


----------



## T( )( )L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21384853
> 
> 
> "You need to SignUp to download Faktiskt Test Disc"...





Try this link: http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4638...iskt_Test_Disc 





Nicke


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T( )( )L* /forum/post/21384987
> 
> 
> 
> Try this link: http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4638...iskt_Test_Disc
> 
> 
> Nicke



Nope...

Link to a standard zip-file download is ok


----------



## MKtheater

Flageborg,

What scene or scenes are those? I think they mean clipping by looking at the right sided graph and the signal goes to the end of the graph. Usually people turn it down so the signal is not touching the left and right sides.


Oops, the whole graph finally loaded, it is the train crash scene.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21384967
> 
> 
> Interesting.....or is it possible that you are "reading" that graph incorrectly?
> 
> 
> Do you have some reference recordings to share? to check out tons of clipping?
> 
> Ex. Youtube...?



Ummm..yeah. I know how to read them. I used to provide them.










There is a TON of clipping going on in that S8 graph. Look at the right of the screen.


My only reference is what I've heard/felt from my own system which is good to 10hz and the other graphs provided from other AVS members.


----------



## T( )( )L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21385061
> 
> 
> Nope...
> 
> Link to a standard zip-file download is ok




Not sure if it works,give it a try, i am on my iphone


Link: http://skiss.viaduct.se/faktiskt_test_disc.zip 




Nicke


----------



## SbWillie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21385258
> 
> 
> Ummm..yeah. I know how to read them. I used to provide them.



We have passed that torch to a new generation.


----------



## sukumar

I saw referene to wotw. What is this movie?


Also, I think it shows spectrum lab software. Where do I download it from and any tips to learn.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Came back from Wal-Mart yesterday with the Spiderwick Chronicles DVD - any interest in waterfalls? I know it was mentioned a couple times in the old thread. If no interest, I won't bother.


Also scored Polar Express and Battle LA for cheap... both on Blu-Ray. Wasn't expecting the latter to hit the $15 mark so quickly, but for that price I thought I might as well see if there's any difference in the LFE from the DVD.


----------



## Elfather




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sukumar* /forum/post/21385546
> 
> 
> I saw referene to wotw. What is this movie?
> 
> 
> Also, I think it shows spectrum lab software. Where do I download it from and any tips to learn.



"War of the Worlds"


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21385567
> 
> 
> Came back from Wal-Mart yesterday with the Spiderwick Chronicles DVD - any interest in waterfalls? I know it was mentioned a couple times in the old thread. If no interest, I won't bother.
> 
> 
> Also scored Polar Express and Battle LA for cheap... both on Blu-Ray. Wasn't expecting the latter to hit the $15 mark so quickly, but for that price I thought I might as well see if there's any difference in the LFE from the DVD.



i picked up Polar Express last year on blu ray. has some nice bass at certain spots


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/21385589
> 
> 
> i picked up Polar Express last year on blu ray. has some nice bass at certain spots



It ought to, with Randy Thom mixing










I had my eye on one of FilmMixer's too yesterday, only I didn't realize what I was looking at. Too bad they don't credit the sound guys on the box or I wouldn't have passed on it for Battle LA.


----------



## Ricci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21384790
> 
> 
> There is a ton of clipping going on in that graph so maybe that's making it look like there is more (extended and louder) bass than there really is.



Yep. Lots of clipping. Not trying to pick on you Flageborg just bring it to your attention. You have to watch out for that when doing the waterfall thingamajiggies.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21384725
> 
> 
> Yeah, theaters are usually lack luster for me too but it is our fault for we have created high expectations compared to our homes.



I know exactly what you mean,...however many enthusiasts choose to reproduce what the material actually contains. Typically, the theaters opt out around 30-40hz or so. And,







....with little PVG reciprocity at the -3db point, the big theater space doesn't help at all.


Makes me want to check something out in IMAX,...just for a fresh reference (or lack thereof).


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21385979
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you mean,...however many enthusiasts choose to reproduce what the material actually contains. Typically, the theaters opt out around 30-40hz or so. And,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with little PVG reciprocity at the -3db point, the big theater space doesn't help at all.
> 
> 
> Makes me want to check something out in IMAX,...just for a fresh reference (or lack thereof).



I have watched a few movies in that IMAX now including Fast Five, Puss in Boots, and MI4. I watched Transformers 3 in another IMAX and it was not as good. MI4 was the best bass by far in this IMAX. I wonder if they turned it up or the movie itself had more bass? I know my local THX cinema sucked in comparison. Anyways, MI4 should be a great bass movie on bluray if they don't mess it up!


----------



## laugsbach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T( )( )L* /forum/post/21385262
> 
> 
> Not sure if it works,give it a try, i am on my iphone
> 
> 
> Link: http://skiss.viaduct.se/faktiskt_test_disc.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicke



It worked for me Nicke...thanks!


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21385258
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the right of the screen.



Please explain...

It would be nice if you can provide a graph with a reference test scene?


----------



## Scott Simonian

I don't need to provide a graph. Look at the waveform on the right of the screen in your own screenshot. See all the loudest parts that look smashed? That's clipped transients.


Back down the input volume and try that scene again.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21386269
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the waveform on the right of the screen in your own screenshot. See all the loudest parts that look smashed? That's clipped transients.



Looks like the scale is in % of dB...?

What if the signal hits at 0dB level, or -1 dB or -2dB ?

Is it possible to see a difference between "clipped transients" and 99% or 98% with a small scale like that?


When I open SpecLab


1. Configuration and Display Control

2. choose Spectrum(1)

3. Change from "Waterfall only" to "both/Plot left" in the Show-field in upper right corner


there is no clipping shown in the top plot...


----------



## ken wu

There is a test tone generator in speclab,




















Or find some test discs or test tones on internet specified in -20dBFS to approximate the result.




AVIA (test DVD) chapter7 LFE sweep :











I routinely capture from the SW out from pre-pro, by matching these -20dBFS signals to the speclab color display I find the headroom quite sufficient for almost all the soundtracks.


----------



## T( )( )L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laugsbach* /forum/post/21386025
> 
> 
> It worked for me Nicke...thanks!




Good,first post on this test disc @ previous page updated with a new link



Nicke


----------



## bossobass

So, I'm watching Blackthorn last night. Other than gunshots, there is no low end to speak of. Then in chapter 10 (IIRC), a horse drawn cart is slowly moving across the screen. No low end and nothing else happening in the scene audio-wise.


All of a sudden, I feel this pressure wave move the room. I didn't know it was the soundtrack because there was nothing in the movie to justify it and the rest of the movie had nothing


----------



## Scott Simonian

Ah.. nice grab, Bosso and quite interesting. Very rarely are there any significant ULF moments that are alone and not complimenting higher bass content. No doubt at all that it would have been quite noticable, even at lower volume levels.


----------



## FOH

Fascinating Bosso,...shame really as it's somewhat indicative of the monitoring capabilities (or lack thereof) in the dubbing stage, or whatever that process is called. I realize most studios get it, however it's gotta rank up there as rule number one,..ie; The rig has got to cover the spec.


OTOH, they chose to leave it,...that makes little sense IMO.


----------



## saprano

Are there any charts for sherlock holmes? I watched it last week and it had some pretty good lows.


The mummy tomb of the dragon emperor also had some very deep bass. Underwater feeling type bass as its called.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano* /forum/post/21391272
> 
> 
> Are there any charts for sherlock holmes? I watched it last week and it had some pretty good lows.
> 
> 
> The mummy tomb of the dragon emperor also had some very deep bass. Underwater feeling type bass as its called.



I definitely want to see how the forest scene sounds like in mysystem


----------



## the_abbot

Finally getting around to seeing A Christmas Carol. Man, this movie has some serious bass! The CGI is great too!


----------



## kryptonitewhite

Awesome awesome AWESOME! Thank you LFE!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20407287
> 
> 
> Nope, Inception gets 4 1/2 from me. Lots of fantastic LFE moments, but a little too much LFE weirdness to get that last little bit.
> 
> 
> I still believe the strange LFE in this one is intentional. Especially since the re-recording mixer and the sound designer also worked on The Dark Knight.




Such as that thump in the intro, like a mic tap?


----------



## kryptonitewhite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21389555
> 
> 
> So, I'm watching Blackthorn last night. Other than gunshots, there is no low end to speak of. Then in chapter 10 (IIRC), a horse drawn cart is slowly moving across the screen. No low end and nothing else happening in the scene audio-wise.
> 
> 
> All of a sudden, I feel this pressure wave move the room. I didn't know it was the soundtrack because there was nothing in the movie to justify it and the rest of the movie had nothing


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21394724
> 
> 
> Finally getting around to seeing A Christmas Carol. Man, this movie has some serious bass! The CGI is great too!



A Christmas Carol has its moments in bass though not many scenes (the speclab caps here )

Interestingly I noticed a brief moment of ultra low bass at the snow field hovering scene (00:32:38 ):


----------



## pokekevin

How's the bass near the end of the fighter? Felt like there was a decent presense


----------



## Kimwyn

Has anyone ever tried to graph Monster's Inc? When the little girl laughs, that hits really hard. I wonder where does that bass lie????


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimwyn* /forum/post/21399035
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever tried to graph Monster's Inc? When the little girl laughs, that hits really hard. I wonder where does that bass lie????



That's actually one my all time LFE favs! There are several really hard hitting scenes in that one.


----------



## SbWillie

I know its months away from br release but the
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Kremlin bombing
in M:I 4 is gonna be sick! The Warren Grande was hitting that scene very hard!


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SbWillie* /forum/post/21399271
> 
> 
> I know its months away from br release but the
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Kremlin bombing
> in M:I 4 is gonna be sick! The Warren Grande was hitting that scene very hard!



Gary Rydstrom is back...










A great design job and fantastic mix.....


On another note, "Dragon Tattoo" is a really great study in design and ambience in creating tension... no ULF for you bass heads, but a really sublime job (great transitions and backgrounds... my surrounds were singing the whole time.)


----------



## SbWillie

I will add that it was the best M:I overall!







Now back to bass.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Just did a Jurassic Park marathon since we got the BD trilogy.


Don't think there is anything low hz but the bass was definitely present throughout! They did a great job overall with the sound mix.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Spiderwick Chronicles on DVD - four stars. Seems like it has the extension, but not a lot of quantity.


Polar Express on BR - sounds like four and a half, but I was off to the side in a non optimal position for listening to this one. Disappointed the BR only had Dolby Digital, but it still sounded great.


Hobo With a Shotgun BR - three and a half to four stars. Decent quantity, some extension. Really hot mix, I found, but overall well done. Five stars for gore.


----------



## holyindian

I read here on the forum about the movie "Pulse" has some of the best LFE effects. Can someone help me locate an IMDB link to that movie... i see two or three different movies with that title on imdb.. hence confused.


----------



## Scott Simonian

It's the one starring Kristen Bell.


Here you go: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0454919/


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21401718
> 
> 
> It's the one starring Kristen Bell.
> 
> 
> Here you go: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0454919/



Thanks for the link. Is there a blu-ray out for this movie?


----------



## holyindian

ok, i think i got it on amazon..
http://www.amazon.com/NEW-Pulse-blu-...4968240&sr=1-3 


Thanks for the link again.


----------



## mrcoop

5 days of war = excellent bass!...very well done and appropriate...like the shelter scene...with the bass and the surrounds...very cool...felt like I was in the shelter.


----------



## mrcoop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21399412
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, "Dragon Tattoo" is a really great study in design and ambience in creating tension... no ULF for you bass heads, but a really sublime job (great transitions and backgrounds... my surrounds were singing the whole time.)



Agree!


----------



## Toe

Watched Super 8 yesterday. While it did not dig as deep as some tracks, I thought the LFE otherwise was excellent. Hit in all the right places, plenty of ooommpphhh! At least a 4 star in my book.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21402375
> 
> 
> 5 days of war = excellent bass!...very well done and appropriate...like the shelter scene...with the bass and the surrounds...very cool...felt like I was in the shelter.




I agree. Can I assume you watched it on BD? Because, I believe that it is these type of nuances, that provide just enough extra depth and clarity to distinguish a lossless from a lossy audio format.



Ian


----------



## SbWillie

nm


----------



## SbWillie

ONE *glaring* omission in the rankings: The exorcism of Emily Rose. Either its a 4 and 1/2 or a 5.


----------



## T( )( )L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21399412
> 
> 
> Gary Rydstrom is back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great design job and fantastic mix.....
> 
> 
> On another note, "Dragon Tattoo" is a really great study in design and ambience in creating tension... no ULF for you bass heads, but a really sublime job (great transitions and backgrounds... my surrounds were singing the whole time.)





Are you sure Gary is doing MI:4?? cant find him on imdb,if you look at him he`s doing the new Spielberg movie "War Horse" though,hope for some thunder : )


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T( )( )L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure Gary is doing MI:4?? cant find him on imdb,if you look at him he`s doing the new Spielberg movie "War Horse" though,hope for some thunder : )



Doing?


Done.










I enjoyed MI4 much more than War Horse, btw.


----------



## T( )( )L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21406621
> 
> 
> Doing?
> 
> 
> Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed MI4 much more than War Horse, btw.






Picky,picky FM : ) still have gary something to with MI:4??


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21399412
> 
> 
> Gary Rydstrom is back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great design job and fantastic mix.....
> 
> 
> On another note, "Dragon Tattoo" is a really great study in design and ambience in creating tension... no ULF for you bass heads, but a really sublime job (great transitions and backgrounds... my surrounds were singing the whole time.)



Thanks for the info! Excited to hear both of these.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SbWillie* /forum/post/21405966
> 
> 
> ONE *glaring* omission in the rankings: The exorcism of Emily Rose. Either its a 4 and 1/2 or a 5.



Four and a half for me... seems to lack extension a bit.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T( )( )L* /forum/post/21406758
> 
> 
> Picky,picky FM : ) still have gary something to with MI:4??



He mixed the film with Andy Nelson and was the sound designer...











> Quote:
> Film Title:
> 
> 
> MISSION: IMPOSSIBLE--GHOST PROTOCOL
> 
> SO Re Re: Gary Rydstrom, Andy Nelson
> 
> SO Prod Mixer: Michael McGee
> 
> SSE: Richard Hymns (SSE), Gary Rydstrom (SD)


 http://www.skysound.com/bio/gary_rydstrom.html


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21407260
> 
> 
> Four and a half for me... seems to lack extension a bit.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21407260
> 
> 
> ... seems to lack extension a bit.






















I give you.... the Exorcism of Emily Rose.




















Time to get extension below 15hz, mate.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21402375
> 
> 
> 5 days of war = excellent bass!...very well done and appropriate...like the shelter scene...with the bass and the surrounds...very cool...felt like I was in the shelter.



I'll have to add this flick to my blu-ray collection when the price drops to the $9.99 price point.


----------



## Mpray1983

MI:4 had some good stuff. I saw it at IMAX in Reading Mass and that place has the buttkickers built into every seat. Too bad the best part of the movie was the batman prologue.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21408256
> 
> 
> MI:4 had some good stuff.....
> 
> ....Too bad the best part of the movie was the batman prologue.



I felt the exact opposite about the content.... loved MI:4, was sorely disappointed with the prologue (still cannot wait to see the film, but TDK prologue was such a great setup and scene... this just seemed arbitrary and didn't make a whole lot of sense.)


But I'm always so glad when people get out to the theaters... I know I live in LA, but presentation seems to have gotten more consistent, and of better quality over the last couple of years (thank you D-Cinema...)


Now just to work on those manners people..


----------



## adrenaline1273

I am loving this thread! I've checked out several movies from this list and they had my HT system singing in glorious surround and my new SVS PC12-NSD sledge400 accurately putting down the LFE.

Just watched Hannah this weekend and it has some great low end. It's a very good movie as well. Can someone run it and post the waterfall? I'd love to see it. Thanks!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21407957
> 
> 
> Time to get extension below 15hz, mate.



Are you paying for it?










I'll take eight Mach 5 Pi 18's and a couple LG clones, please...


----------



## Scott Simonian

Having enough trouble paying for my own rig...










I'll be sure to hook you up though. Don't need Pi18's to get down


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the exact opposite about the content.... loved MI:4, was sorely disappointed with the prologue (still cannot wait to see the film, but TDK prologue was such a great setup and scene... this just seemed arbitrary and didn't make a whole lot of sense.)
> 
> 
> But I'm always so glad when people get out to the theaters... I know I live in LA, but presentation seems to have gotten more consistent, and of better quality over the last couple of years (thank you D-Cinema...)
> 
> 
> Now just to work on those manners people..



MI:4 was entertaining for two hours but there was nothing that was unique about it or got me to think about anything. After seeing the prologue and visually seeing two things that have never been done before...the plane hookup and the transfusion and then going to a Michael Bay type action movie I was disappointed.


What do you mean by manners?


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21408580
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by manners?



I suspect he means the thing that has put me off going to movie theatres for years: the ill-mannered, talking, texting, mobile-phone-using people sitting around me.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect he means the thing that has put me off going to movie theatres for years: the ill-mannered, talking, texting, mobile-phone-using people sitting around me.



Isn't that at least a small part why we spend thousands to recreate these movies in our homes.


I asked my girlfriend if I could throw popcorn at the guy texting in front of me at MI:4....she said "no."


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21409688
> 
> 
> Isn't that at least a small part why we spend thousands to recreate these movies in our homes.
> 
> 
> I asked my girlfriend if I could throw popcorn at the guy texting in front of me at MI:4....she said "no."



That is part of it. The greater part, at least to me, is that the bass in almost all movie theaters with the exception of some IMAX theaters truly sucks.


----------



## nube

It bothers me that there is no longer a projectionist in any theater. They used to make sure that sound and picture was calibrated for every movie. Now, I have to put up with sub-par sound AND picture quality at every single theater I've been to in the last ten years. Not to mention the rude audience members.


The film industry has squeezed the theater industry to the point of breaking, and it means we consumers have to spend thousands at home to get a good quality movie viewing experience. Granted, it can be an _excellent_ experience at home, but nothing quite rivals what can be in the proper theater setting. I'd spend money for that experience, but not for what I know I'll get.


Let's not even get started on the crap most of the industry is producing...different strokes for different folks, but I only REALLY ENJOY!!! about five movies a year, and two or three of those are foreign, with the others often being animated...and I don't have kids!


/rant


Back on topic, I sure do love Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy. Thanks for turning me on to that, FilmMixer. Over the weekend I spent the holidays with relations who had the screener. I really enjoyed it! It's not going to get high praise in this thread, but it's very solid. The whole mix is fantastic in the right setting.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrenaline1273* /forum/post/21408474
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched Hannah this weekend and it has some great low end. It's a very good movie as well. Can someone run it and post the waterfall? I'd love to see it. Thanks!



Which scene do you want a waterfall from?


Here is a waterfall from the trailer/intro-section of Hanna Bluray Disc...


----------



## Gary J

Is that saying it goes to 1Hz?


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701* /forum/post/21408617
> 
> 
> I suspect he means the thing that has put me off going to movie theatres for years: the ill-mannered, talking, texting, mobile-phone-using people sitting around me.



The last couple of times I have seen a film in my favorite local cineplex they have run a VERY tough message instructing patrons to turn off their cellphones and warning that texting, talking, and surfing are strictly prohibited, and anyone who ignores the prohibition will be removed from the theater. So far it has worked. I haven't seen a single instance of anyone using a cellphone for any reason since.


----------



## Ricci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21411926
> 
> 
> Is that saying it goes to 1Hz?



There is a lot of input clipping involved in the signal used for that waterfall so it shows a lot of ultra low frequencies that arent real. See the right side of the waterfall where it shows the input signal. The white part.


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu* /forum/post/21395561
> 
> 
> A Christmas Carol has its moments in bass though not many scenes (the speclab caps here )
> 
> Interestingly I noticed a brief moment of ultra low bass at the snow field hovering scene (00:32:38 ):



Thanks for posting this! I inquired about this very scene earlier this year on the original Master List of Bass in Movie thread.

I'll admit that while I am not on a suspended floor or in a sealed room, it's sometimes hard for me to indentify ULF in certain movies but this particular scene was different. It was not audible but sent quivers to my chair, made me feel a tad bit queasy and gave the impression that you were hovering/flying.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/21412516
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of input clipping involved in the signal used for that waterfall so it shows a lot of ultra low frequencies that arent real.



Do you have a link to a reference track on ex. Youtube so we can check out your misunderstanding of "clipping" and "ultra low frequencies that arent real"?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrenaline1273* /forum/post/21408474
> 
> 
> Just watched Hannah this weekend and it has some great low end. It's a very good movie as well. Can someone run it and post the waterfall? I'd love to see it. Thanks!



Been there, done that. There's a useful thread search function that should prove helpful there.


Honestly, I think I'm probably calling it quits on doing my own waterfalls. Doing the ones for Hanna left a bad taste in my mouth... people were so busy arguing with FilmMixer they got overlooked, and suddenly people started talking about Hanna several pages later. It's like I never did them at all.


At any rate, I still can't process Blu-Rays and I can't get the newest releases fast enough to matter. So, I don't know that it's worth the time investment for me to do them anymore.


----------



## maxmercy

Wolf,


I only do them now when I am curious about a film's LF spectrum.....It takes me about 20 min to set up to do it, and then I have to run the whole film w/o sound....


I've gotten to enjoy films as a whole presentation more and not be so concerned about the couch-shaking, unless it fits in with the film...


Bass without good visuals and context is not much fun....if it was, everyone would just play sinewaves...



JSS


----------



## SbWillie

Saying Emily Rose lacks extension is like calling Dwight Howard's arms `stubs'!!


----------



## obsi

Just finished watching The Pacific. The sound mix, bass, & score was a work of art! I haven't heard stuff this good in a while, hopefully this becomes a benchmark. The Iwo Jima scene was intense! My chair, clothes, hair, & vision was shaking from the blasts.


----------



## T( )( )L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21407879
> 
> 
> He mixed the film with Andy Nelson and was the sound designer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skysound.com/bio/gary_rydstrom.html






Oki,thanks for info looking forward to see those : )


Nicke


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21060535
> 
> 
> Just because a movie is new doesn't mean it's worthy of being mentioned here. Fast five shouldn't even be on the list.



Agree! Watched Fast Five last night and there was nothing special about the low end in this one. Very tame considering how over the top the material was. 3 stars at best IMO.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21415090
> 
> 
> I only do them now when I am curious about a film's LF spectrum



That's probably what I'll do... a waterfall every now and then to satisfy my curiosity. I want to do one on the piano throw in Spiderwick to see what was in there. But I think my days of sitting here running Hypercube all night and trying to seek through a demuxed WAV file to find the good bass moments are probably done. I just don't have time for that anymore.


As for my opinion of Emily Rose... it's just my opinion. Nobody has to agree with it. I felt something was lacking in that movie, so I gave it four and a half. I'm not going to change my mind unless I run it again and it impresses me more. No plans on that anytime soon.


And I'm not chasing 5Hz in this house - it's impossible with my income


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obsi* /forum/post/21416948
> 
> 
> Just finished watching The Pacific. The sound mix, bass, & score was a work of art! I haven't heard stuff this good in a while, hopefully this becomes a benchmark. The Iwo Jima scene was intense! My chair, clothes, hair, & vision was shaking from the blasts.



Iwo Jima scene was unreal, best of the series. Only thing that compares IMO is the helo ride to the staging area in Battle:LA....


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SbWillie* /forum/post/21416513
> 
> 
> Saying Emily Rose lacks extension is like calling Dwight Howard's arms `stubs'!!



+1. I just rewatched the movie for the first time in several years. It's a pretty good horror flick and it has bass galore. It lacks nothing in the bass department. My room was groaning at times.


----------



## Ricci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21414626
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to a reference track on ex. Youtube so we can check out your misunderstanding of "clipping" and "ultra low frequencies that arent real"?



I don't have time to debate something this simple that is common knowledge. There is plenty of literature available on the subject from a variety of sources. I am legitimately trying to help you get accurate waterfalls that is all.


Your waterfall screenshot from SL for Hanna shows very obvious clipping of the input on the peaks. I have cut out and blown up parts of your picture that show it and attached them.

Attachment 232392 
Attachment 232393 


The signal strength bar on the right of the picture indicates clipping if the signal ever reaches the edge or -0. The top chart that indicates signal strength by frequency is also indicating -0 or zero headroom if the level reaches the top. However in practice this chart will indicate much lower energy as the total signal strength is much stronger than indicated at any one frequency peak. The fact that this chart also shows that the input headroom is being exceeded is yet another indicator.


A simple test that anyone can do with spectrum lab is to feed it a signal that leaves some headroom on the input and then crank the level up on the same signal to where it overloads the input and compare the apparent frequencies captured in the signal. The 2 will result in notable differences with the clipped signal producing much more apparent ultra low frequencies.


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrenaline1273* /forum/post/21408474
> 
> 
> I am loving this thread! I've checked out several movies from this list and they had my HT system singing in glorious surround and my new SVS PC12-NSD sledge400 accurately putting down the LFE.
> 
> Just watched Hannah this weekend and it has some great low end. It's a very good movie as well. Can someone run it and post the waterfall? I'd love to see it. Thanks!



Ha! Last week I bought my first SVSound, the same PC12 as you. After work today, I swung around the local video re-seller and browsed their shelf with the Master List page loaded on my mobile. Picked up How To Train Your Dragon and War Of The Worlds because the prices were right. New Year get-together tomorrow with good friends and girlfriends. I can't wait, I feel like I was born for this. No, really.


Thread starter and contributors, thank you so much.


----------



## Elisha

District 13 Ultimatum has plenty of bass but not sure how much of it is below 20hz.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obsi* /forum/post/21416948
> 
> 
> Just finished watching The Pacific. The sound mix, bass, & score was a work of art! I haven't heard stuff this good in a while, hopefully this becomes a benchmark. The Iwo Jima scene was intense! My chair, clothes, hair, & vision was shaking from the blasts.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21417720
> 
> 
> Iwo Jima scene was unreal, best of the series. Only thing that compares IMO is the helo ride to the staging area in Battle:LA....



Wow, reading your posts brings back the feeling of how much we enjoyed the series. We've been blowing through _at least_ one film a day recently, and looking back after all the films we've seen this year, it just makes me realize how incredibly powerful the series was.


The quality of the film-making in general just pulled me in entirely. From stellar cinema-photography, superb sound design, compelling performances, and of course the tight, concussive LF that accompanies the warfare genre. We were absolutely riveted, and few films elicit that type of response. When I consider the historical significance element, and the entire shared sacrifice of the greatest generation, I find it nearly overwhelming. Plus, the bass is just bad ass,...that's what $200,000,000 gets you,....bad ass bass!



Thanks


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrenaline1273* /forum/post/21408474
> 
> 
> I am loving this thread! I've checked out several movies from this list and they had my HT system singing in glorious surround and my new SVS PC12-NSD sledge400 accurately putting down the LFE.
> 
> Just watched Hannah this weekend and it has some great low end. It's a very good movie as well. Can someone run it and post the waterfall? I'd love to see it. Thanks!



I don't think your PC-12-NSD can give you all of Hanna. It has plenty of content in your subs range, but the


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21421961
> 
> 
> I don't think your PC-12-NSD can give you all of Hanna. It has plenty of content in your subs range, but the


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrenaline1273* /forum/post/21408474
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched Hannah this weekend and it has some great low end. It's a very good movie as well. Can someone run it and post the waterfall? I'd love to see it. Thanks!



Here is a waterfall from Hanna - when the plane passes at approx. 9:36 to 9:50


----------



## Flageborg

Hanna - escape from lab - 23:56 to 27:20


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21422426
> 
> 
> Here is a waterfall from Hanna - when the plane passes at approx. 9:36 to 9:50



Here's mine for comparison:


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21421920
> 
> 
> The quality of the film-making in general just pulled me in entirely. From stellar cinema-photography, superb sound design, compelling performances, and of course the tight, concussive LF that accompanies the warfare genre. We were absolutely riveted, and few films elicit that type of response. When I consider the historical significance element, and the entire shared sacrifice of the greatest generation, I find it nearly overwhelming. Plus, the bass is just bad ass,...that's what $200,000,000 gets you,....bad ass bass!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



I must again say thanks for all the nice comments... Episode 8 was one of the two I helped out on (and on the series I was also lucky to also contribute to the sound effects pre mixes...)


And you are absolutely right.. not only about the money, but when the film makers hire you to do a job and let you give it your best shot, this is what you can end up with, even for television.


I just wanted to pass along a funny story about the mix.. when we were doing Episode 8, for most of the time, they were doing the final mix next door of "G.I. Joe.." The two stages are parallel, separated down it's length by the hallway... needless to say, there is a slight amount of LF "leakage" but I used to sit in the hallway between the two for a break and the entire hall was shaking for weeks on end... it was an experience.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I must again say thanks for all the nice comments... Episode 8 was one of the two I helped out on (and on the series I was also lucky to also contribute to the sound effects pre mixes...)
> 
> 
> And you are absolutely right.. not only about the money, but when the film makers hire you to do a job and let you give it your best shot, this is what you can end up with, even for television.
> 
> 
> I just wanted to pass along a funny story about the mix.. when we were doing Episode 8, for most of the time, they were doing the final mix next door of "G.I. Joe.." The two stages are parallel, separated down it's length by the hallway... needless to say, there is a slight amount of LF "leakage" but I used to sit in the hallway between the two for a break and the entire hall was shaking for weeks on end... it was an experience.



Haha what I would have given to be there. I really want to grab the new combo BoB/Pacific set


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21417316
> 
> 
> Agree! Watched Fast Five last night and there was nothing special about the low end in this one. Very tame considering how over the top the material was. 3 stars at best IMO.



I saw this one in the theater and even there the bass was not very good. While sitting there I was thinking how much better the bass sounds in my theater at home...


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Last week I bought my first SVSound, the same PC12 as you. After work today, I swung around the local video re-seller and browsed their shelf with the Master List page loaded on my mobile. Picked up How To Train Your Dragon and War Of The Worlds because the prices were right. New Year get-together tomorrow with good friends and girlfriends. I can't wait, I feel like I was born for this. No, really.
> 
> 
> Thread starter and contributors, thank you so much.



I've been there my man. I think I own everything from 3 stars and up at this point. The list is a great resource when I'm looking for a movie but not sure what I want to get. At least with bass heavy movies the re-watch percentage goes through the roof!


----------



## capricorn kid

Anyone check out Mars Needs Moms? Me and my son watched this one on Christmas night. It has some really good bass especially when the aliens rocket blasts off after they took the little boy's mother. There is good bass during lots of other scenes also. This was the first time I experienced this in my room. When the aliens rocket takes off, I felt a slight breeze in the rom and thought it was the HVAC system clicking on but it stopped in a few seconds. I then realized it was the air coming from my rear subs behind my seats. They are rear ported so I guess the pressure was blowing out of the ports to the wall and into the seats. I might buy this movie just because of that one scene.


----------



## FOH

How about Troll Hunter,...I've read good things? Anyone ever capture a spectral profile of it,..or perhaps merely subjective impressions?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21423811
> 
> 
> How about Troll Hunter,...I've read good things? Anyone ever capture a spectral profile of it,..or perhaps merely subjective impressions?



This one ?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21423811
> 
> 
> How about Troll Hunter,...I've read good things? Anyone ever capture a spectral profile of it,..or perhaps merely subjective impressions?



Troll Hunter has some great LFE moments. Not sure how deep it goes, but its a good LFE flick IMO







Not on the same level as the big boys (WOTW, TIH, Cloverfield, etc.......), but will still give you a good LFE fix.


Watched Conan the Barbarian last night and this was easily a 4.5, maybe 5 for LFE IMO......Nice!


----------



## SbWillie

So are the old LOTR waterfalls not available since HTS revamped their site??


----------



## Flageborg

Troll Hunter - first "hit" approx. 25:20


----------



## Gary J

Once again a lot of distortion.


----------



## blackangst

Just watched Star Trek (2009) this weekend...WOW! Now I know why its rated 5 star! Man the first 10 minutes are amazing!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Watched a double feature last night - How to Train Your Dragon followed by Battle LA. Both on Blu-Ray. Was anxious to see if the latter still felt lacking to me.


I did get the impression Battle LA's DTS Master track was better than the DVD, but as far as it being a five star... I don't know. It still falls short of that for me, especially when HTTYD had my hair moving around and the couch shaking frequently.


I do think Battle LA is still a fiver, but it's not the best of them. No match for HTTYD, anyway.


I'd forgotten how utterly distracting the camera work in Battle LA was. Oh look, a conversation in a hall. Zoom in, zoom out, twitch left, twitch right, up, down, up again, zoom out a little more. Annoying.


----------



## SbWillie




> Quote:
> but as far as it being a five star... I don't know.
> 
> 
> I do think Battle LA is still a fiver, but it's not the best of them



I don't know if you think it is a five either.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackangst* /forum/post/21426374
> 
> 
> Just watched Star Trek (2009) this weekend...WOW! Now I know why its rated 5 star! Man the first 10 minutes are amazing!



i love the bass punch when the ships jumps to warp


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SbWillie* /forum/post/21427094
> 
> 
> I don't know if you think it is a five either.



Gimme a break, I haven't slept much since 2011


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackangst* /forum/post/21426374
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched Star Trek (2009) this weekend...WOW! Now I know why its rated 5 star! Man the first 10 minutes are amazing!



Yes, but it requires a "full range" system


----------



## Gary J

Star Trek goes to 0 Hz. Amazing!


----------



## Sonies

I know this is a bit late, but the scene in lord of the rings: the two towers (extended blu ray version) when the orcs blow up the bomb they place in the helm's keep wall was one of the most insanely loud bass scenes I have ever witnessed on my subwoofer, just awesome!


----------



## pokekevin

could that be clipping on the star trek one? Also battle LA had some pretty good bass. Movie wise...I'm a marine...BIASED. hzahah


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonies* /forum/post/21428025
> 
> 
> I know this is a bit late, but the scene in lord of the rings: the two towers (extended blu ray version) when the orcs blow up the bomb they place in the helm's keep wall was one of the most insanely loud bass scenes I have ever witnessed on my subwoofer, just awesome!



Im going to find that scene on my dvd when my girlfriends karaoke party is over....Complete misalocation of resources


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21427705
> 
> 
> Yes, but it requires a "full range" system



More clipping, Flageborg.










Otherwise... yes, Star Trek is very good with the deep bass. Actually the whole track is pretty good.


----------



## T( )( )L

Flageborg...as the guys says,you need to lower the input so that every peak (highest peak) in a movie fitts within the frame,now its clipping the signal.



Nicke


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T( )( )L* /forum/post/21428843
> 
> 
> Flageborg...as the guys says,you need to lower the input so that every peak (highest peak) in a movie fitts within the frame,now its clipping the signal.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicke



Yeah and Flageborg, I sincerely appreciate the work you're putting into these but if they aren't done right then they aren't very relevant, I'm sorry to say. All it would take is to simply lower your input level but just a little bit to prevent that clipping.


----------



## Intimdtr77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I must again say thanks for all the nice comments... Episode 8 was one of the two I helped out on (and on the series I was also lucky to also contribute to the sound effects pre mixes...)
> 
> 
> And you are absolutely right.. not only about the money, but when the film makers hire you to do a job and let you give it your best shot, this is what you can end up with, even for television.
> 
> 
> I just wanted to pass along a funny story about the mix.. when we were doing Episode 8, for most of the time, they were doing the final mix next door of "G.I. Joe.." The two stages are parallel, separated down it's length by the hallway... needless to say, there is a slight amount of LF "leakage" but I used to sit in the hallway between the two for a break and the entire hall was shaking for weeks on end... it was an experience.



So it's safe to say the new GI Joe will be awesome on the LF side of things!


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21428948
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely appreciate the work you're putting into these but if they aren't done right then they aren't very relevant, I'm sorry to say. All it would take is to simply lower your input level but just a little bit to prevent that clipping.



Thank you.

Added top graph and lowered level a little bit.


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I've been there my man. I think I own everything from 3 stars and up at this point. The list is a great resource when I'm looking for a movie but not sure what I want to get. At least with bass heavy movies the re-watch percentage goes through the roof!



You said it. I have a new criterion to consider when I'm in the mood to buy a blu-ray, and I can tell that I'm going to be in the mood way more often now.


So, the gang rolled up while the girlfriend and I were halfway through HTTYD. After that we watched Super 8.


My buddy rakes in >$100k per year, but throughout 2011, I couldn't convince him that he could do much better than his Klipsch Synergy satellite + SW-350 sub setup for his HT. Yeah, right? Here I thought I was a good salesman, too. I think his pride was involved. Anyway after HTTYD, he's all "Let's build me a home theater, budget five Gs." I started rubbing my mitts together. I've led the horse to water and he finally understands what to do there; hell yes.


It helps that HTTYD is actually a good movie. A little hammy with its Important Message For The Kids, but that comes with the territory. Terrific visuals, successful humor, and a very good performance by the protagonist's voice actor (almost makes up for a handful of very inconsistent Scottish accents). Plus the bass is BONKERS.


War Of The Worlds was the big surprise, though. I didn't expect to like it because I really hate Tom Cruise. Can't deny it though, it's a great interpretation of Wells' original. The family-angst stuff, pure Spielberg, didn't make me vomit, probably because Dakota Fanning is such a marvel. And oh yeah, *the bass.*


So satisfied right now.


----------



## maxmercy

Flage,


The easy way would just be to lower level by as much as you need to to get to -3dBFS. That means it would only reach the 50% level on the right sided overall level graph.


The top graph is a good 'snapshot' graph, but it cannot tell you overall level, you would have to integrate under the top graph to get overall level. To see, play LFE pink noise at -3.0dBFS and see that the top graph will not reach above -10dB.....


To ensure there is not clipping, make the right hand graph only go to 50%. That is only 3dB down, and will not hide any data.


I made the same mistakes a while back....


JSS


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine* /forum/post/21429427
> 
> 
> "Let's build me a home theater, budget five Gs." I started rubbing my mitts together.



Get you started on subs anyway.


----------



## maxmercy

Clear example:











Now, better:











Of course they are not the same scene, but you get the idea.


JSS


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Get you started on subs anyway.



Hahaha. You guys are nuts, and it's awesome that people like you really do exist


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21429434
> 
> 
> The easy way would just be to lower level by as much as you need to to get to -3dBFS. That means it would only reach the 50% level on the right sided overall level graph.



+1... had my own battles with clipping. I'm using a Behringer UCA222, which is extremely sensitive on the inputs. Setting the input volume from 2 to 3 (out of 100) in the Windows 7 mixer makes it go from a clean signal to clipping like crazy.


These days, I have to watch both my input level and my playback volume to make sure clipping stays out of it.


----------



## moparfan

There are people who advocate very high power amps to take care of dynamic peaks. Since most of us use subwoofers, these demands are taken care of by powered or outboard sub amp providing most of this power. I know the power demanded is much greater for bass, so how much is left for the F,L,C,LS.RS amp/receiver channels to provide?


Is there a similar thread for dynamic range (peaks) for in movies? Does bass take up the majority of these high-level events?


----------



## pokekevin

I decided to run my sub mild today (1db) and whoa. The u571 dept charge scene scared the beep out of me. How's the star wars 2 scene at the start with the explosion?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21429434
> 
> 
> 
> To see, play LFE pink noise at -3.0dBFS and see that the top graph will not reach above -10dB.....



How about using this disc to level calibration ?


----------



## maxmercy

That disc's test tones are not at full strength.


Try this: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=742969 


It has tones encoded at -0.5dBFS


Or use RoomEQ Wizard.



JSS


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21433544
> 
> 
> How about using this disc to level calibration ?





How do you connect your DVD audio to the SL program?


I can use my PC's DVD player and internal AC-3 sound decoder, or I can use my receiver via it's subwoofer output.


You can not really calibrate SL unless you are calibrating one single channel (or 2 if stereo SL setup). If you are connecting your receiver via the subwoofer output to your soundcard, all bass from all channels is mixed together via the Dolby BM mixer.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Walked away from Wal-Mart today with the Elektra Blu-Ray for $5... also got myself Drive Angry for cheap, and also the LOTR extended trilogy for... relatively cheap.


Noticed Doug Hemphill in the sound credits for Elektra. I've come to expect great things from him. Anybody ever try this movie? I'll run it tomorrow and see what it's like.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21434020
> 
> 
> 
> How do you connect your DVD audio to the SL program?



I use Computer with BDplayer/writer


----------



## cuzed2

My system is "LFE-capable" to only about 12Hz (running 3 SVS cylinders).

My question: Choosing between these two BluRays; which would be the best work-out to test and demo my system?
*

Hanna -or- War of the Worlds?*


(I rented Hanna and was quite impressed, have not yet rented War of the Worlds, therefore not sure how it compares)


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2* /forum/post/21439163
> 
> 
> My system is "LFE-capable" to only about 12Hz (running 3 SVS cylinders).
> 
> My question: Choosing between these two BluRays; which would be the best work-out to test and demo my system?
> *
> 
> Hanna -or- War of the Worlds?*
> 
> 
> (I rented Hanna and was quite impressed, have not yet rented War of the Worlds, therefore not sure how it compares)



Both awesome, but a bit different as far as the low end. WOTW to me is more of a powerhouse blow you out of the chair type LFE experience (not that there are not subtle moments though). Hanna uses LFE a bit more artistically if I had to describe it, but still has some great very powerful moments/scenes. Both are excellent low end movies.


For demo purposes, no question I would personally go with WOTW. The big LFE scenes in WOTW lend themselves better for demo purposes IMO.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21439192
> 
> 
> Both awesome, but a bit different as far as the low end. WOTW to me is more of a powerhouse blow you out of the chair type LFE experience (not that there are not subtle moments though). Hanna uses LFE a bit more artistically if I had to describe it, but still has some great very powerful moments/scenes. Both are excellent low end movies.
> 
> 
> For demo purposes, no question I would personally go with WOTW. The big LFE scenes in WOTW lend themselves better for demo purposes IMO.



+1! War of the Worlds is the LFE demo disc from central casting but the overall sound design of Hanna, including its LFE is a little more subtle. Come to think of it, though, there is nothing subtle about the LFE in the scene in Hanna with the low flying airplane.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

WotW is still in the top three best of the five stars for me, the other two being Hulk and Flight of the Phoenix. Hanna definitely has the quality, but not the quantity. But Hanna is also the better movie, if that counts for anything


----------



## MKtheater

What I find funny is that we all love FOTP as it hits the highest spl of any movie I have demoed but does it really go that deep? I think the plane roll is why it is so impressive, it just goes on with awesome pressurization!


WOTW is for sure the go to for demo purposes between it and Hanna. Others I have been using lately are Tron Legacy and still the Dark Night. I have not run TIH or HTTYD in a long time and maybe I should!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21438899
> 
> 
> I use Computer with BDplayer/writer




Cool. My PC is way too slow for BD.


I suggest that you increase the size of the amplitide bar to 125, and set the scale to 130%. Then adjust your soundcard volume so peaks never hit 100 %.


Can you adjust the internal individual channel mixer coefficients in the Dolby Digital sound mixer, or is that information hidden from your view with no way to adjust?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21439462
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest that you increase the size of the amplitide bar to 125, and set the scale to 130%. Then adjust your soundcard volume so peaks never hit 100 %.



Like this one?


----------



## Elfather

Any of these programs available for Mac??


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21439462
> 
> 
> 
> Can you adjust the internal individual channel mixer coefficients in the Dolby Digital sound mixer, or is that information hidden from your view with no way to adjust?



I can choose between Movie, Music and Game...


----------



## nube

I watched a few of the recent mentions in the past week.

The Exorcism of Emily Rose definitely needs to be on the list, although I don't think it's beyond a 4.0-4.5. Probably tending towards the lower range list. I really didn't think there was much LFE compared to a lot of flicks on this list, but what it had was solid and seemed to dig deep. I did find the movie to be reasonably good, not great, though that doesn't count for anything here.

Conan The Barbarian (2011) was such a terrible movie, it took me three nights to finish it. However, it has a few scenes with decent-to-good LFE. I can't even remember if I thought it was very low, and my system can't go below about 14hz with any authority, but the amount of bass here qualifies it for probably a 3.5-4.0 rating. I wouldn't recommend buying or renting it, though, as it's so bad that it's hard to watch.
Cowboys and Aliens was a decent flick with gobs of LFE. I don't know what the last two people to mention it were watching, but it wasn't what I saw. The Bluray has huge amounts of LFE. It felt like it was mostly in the 20-40hz range, but it's still huge. And, it wasn't terrible to watch. It was goofy and hokey, and the love story was a complete waste of time, but overall it was pretty decent. Definitely worth watching.


As an aside, where are the updates to the original post? No offense, lfe man, but I hope this isn't another Dr. PainMD.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21440401
> 
> 
> I can choose between Movie, Music and Game...





That must be for PL-2, not DD. Same thing is a receiver. You have to pick which PL-2 decode you want to use.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21440198
> 
> 
> Like this one?



Close. Increase the scale up from 130% in 5% increments. When you see the number 100% mark the 100% point, that is where I leave my scale set.


125% on my SL setting looks like your amplitude scale (no 100% number shows up). 130% brings up the 100% number on my program. Personal preference is the reason I like to see the 100% number at the top of the amplitude scale.


I wish that they used a dB amplitude scale (log) rather than a % scale (linear).


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/21439263
> 
> 
> +1! War of the Worlds is the LFE demo disc from central casting but the overall sound design of Hanna, including its LFE is a little more subtle. Come to think of it, though, there is nothing subtle about the LFE in the scene in Hanna with the low flying airplane.



That airplane scene was awesome! I was totally caught by surprise!


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That airplane scene was awesome! I was totally caught by surprise!



Just watched it for the first time. Very fun movie! I do think that the sound engineers were trying too hard--deep, loud bass when the scene didn't really justify it. I don't really care though


----------



## Snowmanick

My wife and I went to see the new Sherlock Holmes and MI:4 this last weekend. Both had plentiful bass, in both depth and extension (the last part being subject to a theaters constraints of course). While I remember the first Guy Ritchie Sherlock had some bass in it, I was still surprised by how much was in the new one. I think this will be a fun title to watch for when it comes out on BR/DVD.


On a side note, if any one here is subjected to watching One Day, there is a nightclub scene towards the end that had a surprising amount of bass. Not worth watching the film over, but if your S.O. makes you, that one scene is fun.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21440841
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside, where are the updates to the original post? No offense, lfe man, but I hope this isn't another Dr. PainMD.



Sorry for lack of updates, i have been busy lately with my other hobbies.. but yeah lets go to now for some updates...


Iron man 2 4-->4.5 star(this was better what i remembered, devinitely better than first one)


Iron man 4.5--> 4 star


Conan the barbarian(2011) 4.5 star(this is actually five star material, but i give it penalty drop, because it's horrible, horrible and horrible movie...














)


The Exorcism of Emily Rose 4 star(this is from my dvd dd track...bass amplitude could be better, because if you crank it near reference it may sound annoying in possession scenes.














. Atleast it did to me)


Hanna 3.5 star(only hand full of bass scenes to speak of)


Kun-fu panda 2 4 star(great in reference level)


Star trek(2009) 5 star-->4.5(Again not so good amplitude in this movie in low bass, and when there is it's usually 30hz and up, though blu-ray were 2db hotter than dvd in bass scenes and overall better sounding).


The Expendaples 4 star(i think this sound track is overall in near clipping, sound very harsh in explosions and terrys gun. My surprise blu-ray dolby digital was better sounding than dts hd-ma.


What you guys think?...


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Ok... Elektra. Guys, this one is absolutely NUTS. Blu-Ray audio was in DTS Master 5.1.


Above 20Hz, this one is a total monster. It tried to rearrange my internal organs several times via the tapped horns. Below 20, well, it's kind of a mixed bag. Most scenes don't seem to extend that low, but they are loud. That said, there are a few scenes that bring the extension to the party as well. The kitchen explosion by itself is completely insane, not to mention the couple of scenes where it surprises you with a rumble fest that would just about rival the WotW pod scene. I ain't kidding.


This was already worth the five bucks out of the discount bin just for Jennifer Garner. The fact that it brings the goods in the LFE as well is a nice surprise. Mine was hardly the only copy in the store... nobody should have trouble getting his hands on this movie.


Could well be a five star, but I don't have the extension to say for sure. What I can say for sure is it's at least good for four and a half. Reminds me of Thor, actually.


So, my vote's four and a half. Will get around to Drive Angry in a couple days.


As for the movie itself... not as bad as I was expecting. Not _good_, mind you, but not bad either.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21443012
> 
> 
> What you guys think?...



Iron Man 2, agreed.


Iron Man 1, disagreed... I think they're both good for 4.5.


Conan, haven't seen it yet.


Emily Rose... maybe on that one - I should watch it again.


Hanna - I voted four, but could see 3.5.


KFP, haven't seen in a long time, no real interest in seeing it again.


Star Trek '09... not sure I agree there, it does have a lot of extension in places. That said, 4.5 was my original vote for that one.


Expendables, I'm ok with four there. It just doesn't do it for me like even a 4.5 would.


Oh, and I'm downgrading my vote on Machete to four stars. Maybe three and a half. Not enough scenes that bring the bass. Cowboys and Aliens sounded like another four and a half... maybe four. Can't remember much - too tired that night.


----------



## saprano

Caught iron man 2 on EPIXHD. Didn't watch it, terrible movie. But when i was channel surfing the part when war machine flys by the base was on. Damn, my walls were vibrating. This was broadcast so i can imagine the BD being better.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21442181
> 
> 
> 
> Increase the scale up from 130% in 5% increments. When you see the number 100% mark the 100% point, that is where I leave my scale set.



This is with 135% and where I should leave my scale set?


----------



## detroit1

have people noticed that Iron Man 1 is like several db lower volume than Iron Man 2?


----------



## maxmercy

Yes.


Iron Man:











Iron Man 2:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...1&d=1325766496 


JSS


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21444144
> 
> 
> This is with 135% and where I should leave my scale set?




Looks good. I just prefer to see the 100% number on the top of the scale with enough room to spare.


50% is the -6 dB FS level.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21443012
> 
> 
> Sorry for lack of updates, i have been busy lately with my other hobbies.. but yeah lets go to now for some updates...
> 
> 
> Iron man 2 4-->4.5 star(this was better what i remembered, devinitely better than first one)
> 
> 
> Iron man 4.5--> 4 star
> 
> 
> Conan the barbarian(2011) 4.5 star(this is actually five star material, but i give it penalty drop, because it's horrible, horrible and horrible movie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> The Exorcism of Emily Rose 4 star(this is from my dvd dd track...bass amplitude could be better, because if you crank it near reference it may sound annoying in possession scenes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Atleast it did to me)
> 
> 
> Hanna 3.5 star(only hand full of bass scenes to speak of)
> 
> 
> Kun-fu panda 2 4 star(great in reference level)
> 
> 
> Star trek(2009) 5 star-->4.5(Again not so good amplitude in this movie in low bass, and when there is it's usually 30hz and up, though blu-ray were 2db hotter than dvd in bass scenes and overall better sounding).
> 
> 
> The Expendaples 4 star(i think this sound track is overall in near clipping, sound very harsh in explosions and terrys gun. My surprise blu-ray dolby digital was better sounding than dts hd-ma.
> 
> 
> What you guys think?...





Iron Man 2--agreed


Iron Man--keep at 4.5


Conan--Haven't seen


Excorsim of ER--Haven't seen


Hanna--Haven't seen


KFP2--Agreed


Star Trek 2009-Personally I'd put at 4 stars. Never a 5 star in my book.


----------



## Toe

Star Trek 2009 is an easy 5 in my book.


----------



## Elfather

Just watched M&C & Tron and i didn't think there was any crazy bass scene, not what i was expecting with all the hype they get in this thread. in Iron man 1 where he's walking out the cave in the robot suit, i thought it digs deeper than any other part on the entire m&c and tron movies.


Off to watch Thor and WOTW hopefully i won't be disappointed.


----------



## Tooley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just watched M&C & Tron and i didn't think there was any crazy bass scene, not what i was expecting with all the hype they get in this thread. in Iron man 1 where he's walking out the cave in the robot suit, i thought it digs deeper than any other part on the entire m&c and tron movies.
> 
> 
> Off to watch Thor and WOTW hopefully i won't be disappointed.



If you did not think those movies had much bass then you must have a 4" sub or your system is not hooked up right.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

For M&C, you need the DVD version. The BR version is neutered










Something's off though if Tron didn't do it for you.


----------



## Elfather

I didnt mean as quantity, more like deep bass I guess. Or maybe i wasnt playing them loud enough? (-35db) I'm watching Thor now and it's much better (-20db) my Couch it's shaking violently with Thor. I just didnt get that from mc and tron. However I did get the best surround experience from M&C


I have a PB13 ULTRA corner loaded.


Wow so the DVD version of M&C IT'S BETTER? darn it. Well at least I got the bluray on sale for $6 bucks at best buy


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather* /forum/post/21449275
> 
> 
> I didnt mean as quantity, more like deep bass I guess. Or maybe i wasnt playing them loud enough? (-35db) I'm watching Thor now and it's much better (-20db) my Couch it's shaking violently with Thor. I just didnt get that from mc and tron. However I did get the best surround experience from M&C
> 
> 
> I have a PB13 ULTRA corner loaded.
> 
> 
> Wow so the DVD version of M&C IT'S BETTER? darn it. Well at least I got the bluray on sale for $6 bucks at best buy



Try spanish track in blu-ray if you want real deal cannon shots, it's even better than dvd english dts track, and if you have region b blu-ray version with spain dts track... that is..EPIC..


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather* /forum/post/21449275
> 
> 
> I didnt mean as quantity, more like deep bass I guess. Or maybe i wasnt playing them loud enough? (-35db) I'm watching Thor now and it's much better (-20db) my Couch it's shaking violently with Thor. I just didnt get that from mc and tron. However I did get the best surround experience from M&C
> 
> 
> I have a PB13 ULTRA corner loaded.
> 
> 
> Wow so the DVD version of M&C IT'S BETTER? darn it. Well at least I got the bluray on sale for $6 bucks at best buy



Tron should be giving you a LARGE grin in the LFE department and is one of the top 2 or 3 LFE tracks from last year IMO. Check your low end freq resp or maybe you just need to up the volume.


Edit: I assume you mean Tron Legacy and not the orignal correct?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Yeah, there's just a wee bit of difference between Tron and Tron Legacy... I should have mentioned that.


So... nobody but me is willing to try Elektra? I'm telling you guys, it does bring the goods


----------



## tony123

Columbiana- Not at the top of an LFE shootout for sure, but well balanced and memorable. Worthy of mention on this thread.


----------



## Toe

I put Elektra in my que because of your post OW. Looking forward to it


----------



## Elfather




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21449379
> 
> 
> Try spanish track in blu-ray if you want real deal cannon shots, it's even better than dvd english dts track, and if you have region b blu-ray version with spain dts track... that is..EPIC..



I don't think i have the spain dts track, but l do the dolby spanish one. Good thing i speak spanish too lol.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21449927
> 
> 
> Tron should be giving you a LARGE grin in the LFE department and is one of the top 2 or 3 LFE tracks from last year IMO. Check your low end freq resp or maybe you just need to up the volume.
> 
> 
> Edit: I assume you mean Tron Legacy and not the orignal correct?



Yes i meant Legacy. Gonna watch it again tonight. Any remarkable scene i should look for? I don't want to watch the whole thing again.


PS


Can you guys recommend me a good test tone cd>?


Thanks!


----------



## tony123

Elf, the scene when they first do the neon motorcycle competition is the one used on scubasteve's demo disc. It will blow out all my incandescent bulbs if I'm not careful.










Do a search for scubasteve's disc. It also has the test tones on it you're looking for.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather* /forum/post/21450285
> 
> 
> Yes i meant Legacy. Gonna watch it again tonight. Any remarkable scene i should look for? I don't want to watch the whole thing again.



For me, its as soon as he enters the grid - flying around on those giant staple looking ships







and when in the arena. Just awesome.


----------



## Elfather




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21450369
> 
> 
> Elf, the scene when they first do the neon motorcycle competition is the one used on scubasteve's demo disc. It will blow out all my incandescent bulbs if I'm not careful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do a search for scubasteve's disc. It also has the test tones on it you're looking for.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte* /forum/post/21450384
> 
> 
> For me, its as soon as he enters the grid - flying around on those giant staple looking ships
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when in the arena. Just awesome.



Thanks Fellas. Will watch it again @ -20DB and report back


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Caveat: I tend to listen at between -15 and -10 - subs flat.


----------



## javanpohl

Yeah, you've definitely got some issues if you're not getting much out of Tron. Probably a dip in your room response at whatever frequency Tron is hot at, 'cause it goes pretty deep and powerful. Deepest bass I've EVER heard in a theater and it's equally impressive in my system.


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather* /forum/post/21450285
> 
> 
> PS
> 
> 
> Can you guys recommend me a good test tone cd>?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 http://www.realtraps.com/test-cd.htm


----------



## mrcoop

anyone know how low and loud star trek goes when the volcan planet turns into a black hole...its the first time my a7s-650 bottomed out...I have 2, one did not and the other did. Not sure if its my sub or I just have them too hot.


----------



## Elfather




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/21450752
> 
> http://www.realtraps.com/test-cd.htm





Looks like I can AirPlay the tones. Is that ok? Or do I have to burn a cd to get accurate results?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Columbiana- Not at the top of an LFE shootout for sure, but well balanced and memorable. Worthy of mention on this thread.



That film had the most exaggerated explosions lol


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21448874
> 
> 
> Star Trek 2009 is an easy 5 in my book.



I need to re-watch.







This gives me a good reason too. It has been a while so my memory could be off a little. This is the BD correct?


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather* /forum/post/21450909
> 
> 
> Looks like I can AirPlay the tones. Is that ok? Or do I have to burn a cd to get accurate results?



I dont use AirPlay so I dont know. I've only done it via CD. It's a lot more time consuming that something like REW or OmniMic but it was free, simple enough to use and helped me narrow down a good location for my sub.


I've used the CD but I'm not terribly knowledgeable about it so if you have any detailed questions on it, you may want to contact Ethan Winer via PM or email or start a new thread.


Just an FYI. You will want to use an actual SPL meter and follow the instrx on that site. I only mention that as I know some folks starting using their Iphones as an SPL meter with certain apps but I'm not sure that's accurate.


Sorry for the Off Topic.


----------



## FOH

I again want to thank all those that contribute to this tremendous thread.

*Question;*

Just as some of the big LF effects are spectrally wide-band in nature (like relatively high levels of 5hz, all the way up to 60-80hz and above), which _movie scenes_ come to mind that possess low frequency effects that are primarily hot in the range of around 20hz or so, and below?


Thanks


----------



## Elfather




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/21451196
> 
> 
> I dont use AirPlay so I dont know. I've only done it via CD. It's a lot more time consuming that something like REW or OmniMic but it was free, simple enough to use and helped me narrow down a good location for my sub.
> 
> 
> I've used the CD but I'm not terribly knowledgeable about it so if you have any detailed questions on it, you may want to contact Ethan Winer via PM or email or start a new thread.
> 
> 
> Just an FYI. You will want to use an actual SPL meter and follow the instrx on that site. I only mention that as I know some folks starting using their Iphones as an SPL meter with certain apps but I'm not sure that's accurate.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the Off Topic.



Thanks. I will shoot him a pm.


Ps


I watched tron and again at 20db ans was much better. I think I still like Thor better though.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/21451160
> 
> 
> I need to re-watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gives me a good reason too. It has been a while so my memory could be off a little. This is the BD correct?



Yes. I had to turn this one up a little more than most, but after that it was awesome!


----------



## obsi

Mortal Kombat Legacy has some really good bass. Nice watch too, it reminds me of Battlestar Galactica only much more action and much faster paced. It has to be cuz each of the 9 episodes is only about 10 minutes long.


----------



## Elfather

Wow colombiana sure had a lot of bass.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather* /forum/post/21454031
> 
> 
> Wow colombiana sure had a lot of bass.



That's because I haven't been able to rent it.












Ian


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tooley* /forum/post/20588778
> 
> 
> Drive Angry has a few good spots of long low LFE but not that great overall.



Got around to it this evening. I was at four and a half for most of the movie, and then the police barricade scene came along. Good grief. The god killer gun vs. the motorhome was equally impressive.


I think I'm going to vote five stars on this one, just for those two scenes. About as demo worthy as it gets from where I sit. Would love to see how far the extension goes on this one, but of course I'm limited to about 14Hz or so.


Between this and Elektra, I think I've had enough bass movies for one week.


----------



## Elfather




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21454076
> 
> 
> That's because I haven't been able to rent it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



The movie was ok.


How many stars would you experts rate this movie for lfe?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21451501
> 
> 
> 
> ...which _movie scenes_ come to mind that possess low frequency effects that are primarily hot in the range of around 20hz or so, and below?



Have you tried this one?


Pulse(2006)
_"There are some frequencies we were never meant to find.


Based on Kiyoshi Kurosawa's cult J-horror movie Kairo, Pulse delivers an equally frightening dose of supernatural horror fused with a distinct fear of technology."_


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21454707
> 
> 
> Have you tried this one?
> 
> 
> Pulse(2006)



That's one of the most famous bass scenes in the history of cinema. Too bad the movie is terrible, an absolute cinematic disaster. Also, its content is almost all centered at 20hz going up, and I think FOH was talking about movies that have content trending the opposite direction. Here are just a few of the many waterfalls taken of Pulse: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1127163 


And here's a more succinct link: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post12748382


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21455523
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I think FOH was talking about movies that have content trending the opposite direction.



Have you tried this one?


----------



## Mpray1983

I'm doing a screening of Real Steel tonight with some "subwoofer buddies" and will let the masses know how it sounds. I was really disappointed to find this one isn't in 3D...it seems like the perfect film for 3D.


Hopefully the studios will smarten up when it comes to 3D and use it when they should in certain cases like Real Steel. They should just quit the post-production converting of films into 3D which is just a major waste of time. So many movies which could have been epic if filmed properly in 3D but instead they are converted. Films like Thor and Captain America should have just been left alone. I'm really looking forward to Transformers: Dark of the Moon. At least this was shot in 3D and when I saw it in IMAX it was beautiful. Had the 3D blu been available for XMas I'm sure the amount of 3D tv's sold before 2012 would have been noticed. Instead the studios screwed up again...


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The movie was ok.
> 
> 
> How many stars would you experts rate this movie for lfe?



The movie reminded me so much of HITMAN. Almost the same type of story.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21455873
> 
> 
> Have you tried this one?
> 
> 
> (Faithless Live at Alexandria Palace)



Nope, but I'm gonna check it out tonight. I like what I've heard of theirs before. Also, it still doesn't really fit what FOH was talking about, I think.


----------



## Elfather




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21454707
> 
> 
> Have you tried this one?
> 
> 
> Pulse(2006)
> _"There are some frequencies we were never meant to find.
> 
> 
> Based on Kiyoshi Kurosawa's cult J-horror movie Kairo, Pulse delivers an equally frightening dose of supernatural horror fused with a distinct fear of technology."_



wow is that your video??


----------



## Mpray1983

Real Steel had okay bass but no scenes worthy of individual mention that would be subwoofer demo material. The movie was actually pretty good tho for what amounts to a kids movie.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather* /forum/post/21458622
> 
> 
> 
> wow is that your video??



Sorry about the video quality, but it was more the subwaves and what they do to the inventory - that I wanted to capture...


When playing Jurassic Park from the CD _"The Great Fantasy Adventure Album"_ I captured this one too...


----------



## Elfather

Sweet. What sub do you have??


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather* /forum/post/21459366
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet. What sub do you have??




Thank you.


I did the recordings of the Stereo-sound with these settings:


Speaker-front: Bowers & Wilkins 801 Matrix Series 2

Sub-front 1: 1 x SVS 25-31PC-Plus

Sub-front 2: 2 x SVS PB12Plus/2

Sub-EQ Sofa: Behringer DSP1124P

Sub-sofa-back: 2 x Cerwin Vega 15" XL

Sub-sofa-seat: 2 x Cerwin Vega XL-18S

Sub-sofa-puff: 1﻿ x RH 18"



Some changes since then, and now I am using Bowers & Wilkins 801 Matrix Series 2 as surround speakers...

and they still do a very impressive job in movie-mode


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Today's movie was Source Code on BD. Darn it, FilmMixer, you just about knocked the chocolate out of my hand with that first explosion. Not that I'm complaining... it was fun










Have to vote four stars though due to the bass moments in the movie kind of stopping after a while. Nice work though. Also really enjoyed The Next Three Days.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21462838
> 
> 
> Today's movie was Source Code on BD. Darn it, FilmMixer, you just about knocked the chocolate out of my hand with that first explosion. Not that I'm complaining... it was fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to vote four stars though due to the bass moments in the movie kind of stopping after a while. Nice work though. Also really enjoyed The Next Three Days.



Glad you enjoyed both (I only mixed the dialog on SC.. but I am really proud of the mix on N3D's... sorry more people didn't see the film (I think it is also one of Danny Elfman's best scores.)


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Oh, I don't know about that... Edward Scissorhands is still my favorite work of Elfman's.


Originally passed on N3D at the store because I wasn't sure about picking up a recent Crowe movie after being disappointed with Robin Hood, but almost bought it due to the 7.1 channel mix. Don't have too many in my collection that make use of all the speakers (actually, that might be the only one). Then I got another chance at it and bought it. Glad I did - it's a decent movie.


----------



## Elfather




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21459417
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> I did the recordings of the Stereo-sound with these settings:
> 
> 
> Speaker-front: Bowers & Wilkins 801 Matrix Series 2
> 
> Sub-front 1: 1 x SVS 25-31PC-Plus
> 
> Sub-front 2: 2 x SVS PB12Plus/2
> 
> Sub-EQ Sofa: Behringer DSP1124P
> 
> Sub-sofa-back: 2 x Cerwin Vega 15" XL
> 
> Sub-sofa-seat: 2 x Cerwin Vega XL-18S
> 
> Sub-sofa-puff: 1﻿ x RH 18"
> 
> 
> 
> Some changes since then, and now I am using Bowers & Wilkins 801 Matrix Series 2 as surround speakers...
> 
> and they still do a very impressive job in movie-mode



Wow! That Is a lot of sub. Must sound incredible. Sounds Like you have quite the Nice set up. Contrats


----------



## Saints

This had to have been mentioned before, but I just watched We Were Soldiers the other day. Wow talk about a constant surround sound bass work out movie. It starts out slow, but once Mel Gibson steps off of the chopper for battle its on for the rest of the movie.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Yeah, save for some of the really sappy parts, I really like WWS and use it as a demo. Good stuff!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

Scott, do you use Audyssey EQ with your subwoofers or do you do your own EQ?


----------



## Scott Simonian

I have the capability to use Audyssey XT and I also have a Behringer BFD for parametric EQ on the subwoofer channel but... I don't use either at the moment. My HT room has been in a standby status this past year. Awaiting new installation of a whole new extreme frontend.


----------



## SbWillie

Filmixer,


Great job on Source Code! Its also one of the few scifi films my wife likes (along with me of course).


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21465036
> 
> 
> 
> ...I really like WWS and use it as a demo. Good stuff!



This is a collection of my favourites...


----------



## Scott Simonian

Fantastic choices there, Flageborg.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21463199
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoyed both (I only mixed the dialog on SC.. but I am really proud of the mix on N3D's... sorry more people didn't see the film (I think it is also one of Danny Elfman's best scores.)



FM,


What's your take on the Barco Auro3D (sp?)? RedTails is supposed to be mixed in the new format...


JSS


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saints* /forum/post/21465011
> 
> 
> This had to have been mentioned before, but I just watched We Were Soldiers the other day. Wow talk about a constant surround sound bass work out movie.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21465036
> 
> 
> Yeah, save for some of the really sappy parts, I really like WWS and use it as a demo. Good stuff!



Thanks to both of you... really proud of that track.










As a side note, it is the only film ever mixed in the Dolby Digital Whole Overhead Surround format. (and another note.. the video releases do not contain the information from that mix (contrary to what some report hearing on the track)... they all were derived from the Dolby EX masters.







)


----------



## Scott Simonian

Mixer, you're very welcome. WWS has a fantastic mix that holds up with the best of them to this day. Many lurkers would not be privy to the whole overhead surround mix for a special viewing of WWS but I have read quite a bit on the subject thanks to you. In fact, I've been following your posts ever since those discussions started.


Many were trying to extract that overhead information at home with matrix processors only to find that the mix on dvd was not the same as that special one.







It's too bad that wasn't the one to make it home. Oh well. The one that did is VERY good. Easily one of my favorite surround fields mixes with great use of the center surround.


----------



## goku14139268520




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21440841
> 
> Conan The Barbarian (2011) was such a terrible movie, it took me three nights to finish it. However, it has a few scenes with decent-to-good LFE. I can't even remember if I thought it was very low, and my system can't go below about 14hz with any authority, but the amount of bass here qualifies it for probably a 3.5-4.0 rating. I wouldn't recommend buying or renting it, though, as it's so bad that it's hard to watch.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21443012
> 
> 
> Conan the barbarian(2011) 4.5 star(this is actually five star material, but i give it penalty drop, because it's horrible, horrible and horrible movie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



This is disappointing (...the universal panning of the movie...) since I enjoyed "Stargate Atlantis" during it's runtime on the air, and was hoping for the best for Jason Mamoa wrt this movie. However, I'll leave it on my list- gotta have my bass fix.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21467848
> 
> 
> Mixer, you're very welcome. WWS has a fantastic mix that holds up with the best of them to this day. Many lurkers would not be privy to the whole overhead surround mix for a special viewing of WWS but I have read quite a bit on the subject thanks to you. In fact, I've been following your posts ever since those discussions started.
> 
> 
> Many were trying to extract that overhead information at home with matrix processors only to find that the mix on dvd was not the same as that special one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad that wasn't the one to make it home. Oh well. The one that did is VERY good. Easily one of my favorite surround fields mixes with great use of the center surround.



Interesting,..never had the pleasure, although it's been highly recommended over and over to me. Meanwhile, the kids talk me into crap like Quarantine







...gotta take the bad w/the good,..cause my daughter turned me onto Colombiana,...and that was fun for sure.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21466815
> 
> 
> FM,
> 
> 
> What's your take on the Barco Auro3D (sp?)? RedTails is supposed to be mixed in the new format...
> 
> 
> JSS



Haven't heard it yet... it's a really interesting concept, but seems fairly impractical to implement into an existing room.... my understudying is that the film was mixed traditionally and then "re-purposed" for the codec.


We were really close to seeing Iosono get off the ground (which is a system that uses 384 speakers to create some really fantastic sound, along with 8 discrete sub channels... and you could really address all those speakers if you wanted, making, essentially, a 384.8 system.....







) but installation costs, lack of content (chicken and egg), etc, have made it really hard to get theater owners (and the studios) to see the cost benefit of doing that type of upgrade to an existing theaters, especially since the transition to D-Cinema is in full swing....


Being a provider of D-Cinema solutions gives Barco a leg up... but, even as a sound professional, I am not sure that the increase in wow factor could justify a ticket price increase that would prove profitable, even over the long term...


We are definitely seeing many more films done in 7.1, and that is where I see the most push for the next 5 years (along with post processing in the home like Neo:X, etc...)


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21469775
> 
> 
> Being a provider of D-Cinema solutions gives Barco a leg up... but, even as a sound professional, I am not sure that the increase in wow factor [from using hundreds of speakers and 8 discrete LFE channels] could justify a ticket price increase that would prove profitable, even over the long term...



I agree that spending a bundle on improved audio and then increasing ticket prices to support it probably wouldn't work. Like virtually all of us who post to this thread, first class audio means at least as much to me as does first class video. Still, I recognize that we aren't typical moviegoers by any means and that most film buffs are far less interested in audio than we are. Too bad, they don't know what they're missing.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21469775
> 
> 
> We are definitely seeing many more films done in 7.1, and that is where I see the most push for the next 5 years (along with post processing in the home like Neo:X, etc...)



This is for the best, imo. The idea of a nearly 400 channel







system sounds almost absurd but in a good way.







Though realistically pretty impractical. A lot can be done with 7.1 (over 5.1) in my opinion and if the cinema chains wanted a greater "effect" I don't see what's stopping the chains from using technology similar to Neo:X and the like.


I'll be heading to CES tomorrow and this year I'm definitely going to hit up the DTS booth. Been ignoring them for the past couple years. I gotta hear Neo:X!










You going to be in Vega$ this week, Mixer? Would be great to meet you and shake your hand.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21469775
> 
> 
> We are definitely seeing many more films done in 7.1, and that is where I see the most push for the next 5 years (along with post processing in the home like Neo:X, etc...)



I'd love more movies in 7.1... need some more vindication for building all those speakers when my room isn't really that large to begin with











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21470484
> 
> 
> Would be great to meet you and shake your hand.



That goes for me, too. No plans on Vegas for me, though... no money. Would love to get a tour of the Todd-AO facilities one day, if I ever manage to get back to the area. People may visit California for Disneyland, but I'd rather go somewhere that caters more to my interests. I'm an audio geek, I want to see where the magic happens and the toys used to make it happen.


Besides, I got enough of Disney last time I was there... in 1993


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21470717
> 
> 
> I'd love more movies in 7.1... need some more vindication for building all those speakers when my room isn't really that large to begin with



Sidewall imaging, ftw!










If you can physically fit the extra speakers, I highly recommend it. The room doesn't _need_ to be "large". My room certainly isn't but is damn well improved with 7.1 > 5.1, I feel. Eh, I might be biased though. I've been running 6.1 or greater since 2000.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21470717
> 
> 
> 
> That goes for me, too. No plans on Vegas for me, though... no money. Would love to get a tour of the Todd-AO facilities one day, if I ever manage to get back to the area. People may visit California for Disneyland, but I'd rather go somewhere that caters more to my interests. I'm an audio geek, I want to see where the magic happens and the toys used to make it happen.
> 
> 
> Besides, I got enough of Disney last time I was there... in 1993



Werd. I have lived in California my whole life. Been to Disneyland many times. Was there just this November, actually. It's nice but I'd rather spend a day hanging out in a wicked sweet sound mixing studio or something.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21470484
> 
> 
> You going to be in Vega$ this week, Mixer?



No CES for me this year... but you guys are always welcome to hit me up for a tour when in So Cal.


----------



## Scott Simonian

That would be.... awesome!


----------



## pokekevin

If you guys are in cali let's set up a subwoofer meet lol


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

I'm always in So Cal, and would definitely be interested in a tour! Or a subwoofer meet for that matter!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm always in So Cal, and would definitely be interested in a tour! Or a subwoofer meet for that matter!



I'm interested in your diy subs! They look ...."powerful" . Did you ever finish mounting your projector? Last pic I remember seeing was it on a table lol


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21470838
> 
> 
> If you can physically fit the extra speakers, I highly recommend it. The room doesn't _need_ to be "large".



Heh - I already have 7.1 ... I just want more movies that use those extra speakers










Double checked my collection - the Next Three Days is indeed the only one I have in 7.1. Lots of 6.1 titles though, both DVD and BR.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21471156
> 
> 
> No CES for me this year... but you guys are always welcome to hit me up for a tour when in So Cal.



Sweet


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21471322
> 
> 
> If you guys are in cali let's set up a subwoofer meet lol



That's great idea. They can do some karaoke!












Ian


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21472979
> 
> 
> That's great idea. They can do some karaoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



right on!


----------



## mrcoop

had to pick up my fillings in my teeth after watching troll hunter. I think my bass is to hot.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21483395
> 
> 
> 
> had to pick up my fillings in my teeth after watching troll hunter. I think my bass is to hot.



Trolls & Dinosaurs do a lot of serious "stomping"...










Here is a waterfall from Jurassic Park...


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21451501
> 
> *Question;*
> 
> Just as some of the big LF effects are spectrally wide-band in nature (like relatively high levels of 5hz, all the way up to 60-80hz and above), which _movie scenes_ come to mind that possess low frequency effects that are primarily hot in the range of around 20hz or so, and below?
> 
> 
> Thanks




Still on the lookout for scenes (from any title) with bass energy primarily existing in the lowest octaves, maybe around 20 hz on down,...any suggestions?


For example, a scene that would pressurize your room, gobble up your headroom with little _audible_ content. However, I realize that's a tough one to find, so how about a scene with bass energy _primarily_ in the bottom octaves?


Thanks


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21489628
> 
> 
> 
> ...a scene that would pressurize your room,



Flight of the Phoenix

- when plane enters the first sky/storm and then both first and second roll


If you have these three pressurizesssss...









(It is quite normal - NOT to have)


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21489827
> 
> 
> Flight of the Phoenix
> 
> - when plane enters the first sky/storm and then both first and second roll
> 
> 
> If you have these three pressurizesssss...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It is quite normal - NOT to have)



I've got it, great scene. I've viewed the graph many times as well,......spectrally, it's weighted a little too high for what I'm after.


I'm referring to a scene whereby your meters are nearly pegging, but it's not perceptibly excessively loud in the audible band.


Thanks


----------



## SbWillie

Doubt anyone can really peak this one:

Hitchhikers' Guide:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ers_ch6_22.jpg


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21489628
> 
> 
> Still on the lookout for scenes (from any title) with bass energy primarily existing in the lowest octaves, maybe around 20 hz on down,...any suggestions?
> 
> 
> For example, a scene that would pressurize your room, gobble up your headroom with little _audible_ content. However, I realize that's a tough one to find, so how about a scene with bass energy _primarily_ in the bottom octaves?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Unbreakable has a couple scenes sort of like that:


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21489628
> 
> 
> Still on the lookout for scenes (from any title) with bass energy primarily existing in the lowest octaves, maybe around 20 hz on down,...any suggestions?
> 
> 
> For example, a scene that would pressurize your room, gobble up your headroom with little _audible_ content. However, I realize that's a tough one to find, so how about a scene with bass energy _primarily_ in the bottom octaves?
> 
> 
> Thanks



These were a few of my favs:
REC 2 

New Daughter 

Christmas Carol 


Also Kryto had a Thread a while back that you might find interesting.


----------



## mojomike

Wow! Wait till y'all get a hold of Paranormal Activity 3!!! Absolutely crazy bass. Things are real quiet and then out of nowhere, it's *BAM!!* It feels like you're actually getting hit with something large and heavy. Get your hands on this one.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SbWillie* /forum/post/21489966
> 
> 
> Doubt anyone can really peak this one:
> 
> Hitchhikers' Guide:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ers_ch6_22.jpg



That looks cool, I will have to rent this just to see if anything happens in the room. What scene is it?


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21489628
> 
> 
> Still on the lookout for scenes (from any title) with bass energy primarily existing in the lowest octaves, maybe around 20 hz on down,...any suggestions?
> 
> 
> For example, a scene that would pressurize your room, gobble up your headroom with little _audible_ content. However, I realize that's a tough one to find, so how about a scene with bass energy _primarily_ in the bottom octaves?
> 
> 
> Thanks



WOTW Lightning Strikes (when Cruise and Fanning are inside the house)


This scene fits your description best of any scenes I know of. It's very difficult to reproduce at ref level, pressurizes and has almost no audible sound. I keep this digital vs mic'd comparison to show how much slower the extremely long sound waves decay in-room vs the digital transfer:

 


Bosso


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21493173
> 
> 
> WOTW Lightning Strikes (when Cruise and Fanning are inside the house)
> 
> 
> This scene fits your description best of any scenes I know of. It's very difficult to reproduce at ref level, pressurizes and has almost no audible sound.


*WotW hill attack scene* (01:07:50 /DVD)











These tank firings dig deep. I find those tank shots possess a bit more infrasonic content than the "silenced thunder".

*Thunder behind the house* (00:15:40 /DVD, same volume)










*The above caps contain less amount of bass above 50~60Hz due to bass management filtering.


----------



## pokekevin

I never really liked WOTW but I find myself struggling on whether or not to buy the bluray to rewatch those scenes lol


----------



## goku14139268520

Anyone know Suckerpunch's dialnorm value?


----------



## pokekevin

Watching crimson tide and gee I can't tell whether its because my sub is hot but the bass during the torperdo scene is pretty good


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21492940
> 
> 
> That looks cool, I will have to rent this just to see if anything happens in the room. What scene is it?



It's scene where those fellas are roped to pillars and they are forced to listen some alien poetry or something, cant remember sure.







Also check out the the alien fleet arrives with ships, earth explosion, alien ships land to alien planet scenes. Those have very strong


----------



## drewTT

Is it just me or was KF Panda 2 mastered a bit low? I had to raise my MV about 5dbs and it still seemed low...


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21494767
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but you have wrong markers on those. Tank climbs hill is actually scene after where soldier says something like "we need to get those people safety, so keep firing" and then tom says "why dont you listen"(who basshead wouldn't know all wotw dialogue by heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to his child and then happens one of most demanding bass scenes to put any movie(with httyd dragon crash IMO). Also those marked silent thunder behind house are lighting scenes from outside of house.



Done a recap from WotW blu-ray and raised the volume a bit ^^



Thunder scene in WotW:


Part 1:











Part 2:











Uphill attack:


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT* /forum/post/21494908
> 
> 
> Is it just me or was KF Panda 2 mastered a bit low? I had to raise my MV about 5dbs and it still seemed low...



It's not just you. Quite a few mentioned it a month or two ago. Like you, even when I turned it up, it didn't sound right.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Finally got around to waterfalling the piano throw scene in Spiderwick. Takes place at 1:14:55. Yeah... I'm sticking to four and a half.


----------



## SaviorMachine

Just took delivery of LOTR Director's Cut on blu-ray. Yes. Oh, yes.


----------



## Shift

Just a head's up, which I know TRON LEGACY was pumping some bass / low frequencies, but wait for the movie "Immortals" to come out on BluRay in March.


I'm just saying you guys are in for a treat; of course I mean this to the bass-heads








































In this scene you are going to love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary J

Can you make it a little bigger?


----------



## Shift




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21510495
> 
> 
> Can you make it a little bigger?



Nope.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21510495
> 
> 
> Can you make it a little bigger?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shift* /forum/post/21510598
> 
> 
> Nope.
















Ian


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21492699
> 
> 
> Wow! Wait till y'all get a hold of Paranormal Activity 3!!! Absolutely crazy bass. Things are real quiet and then out of nowhere, it's *BAM!!* It feels like you're actually getting hit with something large and heavy. Get your hands on this one.



Oh great, another film that will make my wife crush my hand.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Look forward to the bass! I liked the movie so I'll be picking it up, fo sho.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shift* /forum/post/21510478
> 
> 
> Just a head's up, which I know TRON LEGACY was pumping some bass / low frequencies, but wait for the movie "Immortals" to come out on BluRay in March.
> 
> 
> I'm just saying you guys are in for a treat; of course I mean this to the bass-heads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this scene you are going to love it!!!!!!!!!!!




The theater mix was not that impressive for me, and the movie much less so IMO.


I'll be skipping this unless they blow out the BR on bass and you guys start raving about it being 4*s.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21493173
> 
> 
> WOTW Lightning Strikes (when Cruise and Fanning are inside the house)
> 
> 
> This scene fits your description best of any scenes I know of. It's very difficult to reproduce at ref level, pressurizes and has almost no audible sound. I keep this digital vs mic'd comparison to show how much slower the extremely long sound waves decay in-room vs the digital transfer:
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso



Perfect


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu* /forum/post/21493303
> 
> *WotW hill attack scene* (01:07:50 /DVD)
> 
> 
> These tank firings dig deep. I find those tank shots possess a bit more infrasonic content than the "silenced thunder".
> 
> *Thunder behind the house* (00:15:40 /DVD, same volume)
> 
> 
> 
> *The above caps contain less amount of bass above 50~60Hz due to bass management filtering.



Great scene, just what I'm looking for.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great, another film that will make my wife crush my hand.



#2 had some good bass too,


----------



## Flageborg

The Fast & The Furious: Tokyo Drift (Chapter 15)


----------



## nube

Flageborg: Everyone appreciates your effort, but you're still clipping most of the time. It makes your graphs worthless.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21515792
> 
> 
> Flageborg: Everyone appreciates your effort, but you're still clipping most of the time. It makes your graphs worthless.





Flageborg is not clipping his soundcard. He never hits 100% on the amplitude graph.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21515792
> 
> 
> Flageborg: Everyone appreciates your effort, but you're still clipping most of the time. It makes your graphs worthless.



Lol, I was gonna say... I can't even see the pic. Most of the time his pictures don't load past the first 1/4 of the picture. Then after a day or so the picture loads fine. So it's 'clipped' but this time not in level related sense. Just actually 'clipped off'.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21516783
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I was gonna say... I can't even see the pic. Most of the time his pictures don't load past the first 1/4 of the picture.



Just curious.....at what internet-connection speed are you having this "download" problem?

Picture size is about 700KB.

The server is located in Norway and I don't experience any problems here with my 20/20Mbit/s internet-connection.


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21516297
> 
> 
> Flageborg is not clipping his soundcard. He never hits 100% on the amplitude graph.



But everything looks like a loudness war era CD - - no dynamics at all, and the little green line above the waterfall appears to go off the charts repeatedly. IDK the system, but have toyed with getting it, but those (forgive me, they look like .wav graphs) look like a hard limited/digitally clipped track turned down 2 dB rather than the kind of highly dynamic (lots of low levels mixed in with the higher levels) waveforms I'm used to seeing for movies. IDK what it means, but it does seem curious.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21518450
> 
> 
> Just curious.....at what internet-connection speed are you having this "download" problem?
> 
> Picture size is about 700KB.
> 
> The server is located in Norway and I don't experience any problems here with my 20/20Mbit/s internet-connection.



I'm at work at the moment which has a very crappy DSL connection. However, I get EVERYTHING ANYWHERE just fine. Just....slow. You're the only person who posts pics where the image just stops about 1/4 down. So I get just a cut 'top' of the picture. Usually a few days after you have posted it, it clears up, so I haven't brought it up. This happens at my home too where I have a very fast cable connection.


No worries, just commenting on it.










The one second of the very top of that graph looks pretty good though! Deep extension there.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz* /forum/post/21518516
> 
> 
> 
> But everything looks like a loudness war era CD - - no dynamics at all,
> 
> ....(forgive me, they look like .wav graphs)



Maybe this example of .wav graphs with a lot of known dynamics can help?



André Previn & The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra - Telarc Sampler 5 - 13 - Also sprach Zarathustra, excerpt


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21518549
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, just commenting on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one second of the very top of that graph looks pretty good though! Deep extension there.



Thank you










I am using Google Chrome - and it makes a big difference on my computers.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Ah... now your F&F Tokyo Drift graph comes up perfectly. Your new Telarc one? Cut off.










Wow! Nice 5hz extension on Tokyo Drift. Sweet.


----------



## YeuEmMaiMai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21515792
> 
> 
> Flageborg: Everyone appreciates your effort, but you're still clipping most of the time. It makes your graphs worthless.



right click, show picture


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YeuEmMaiMai* /forum/post/21518784
> 
> 
> right click, show picture



Nube was talking about Flageborg's *signal* clipping, not the picture itself. His most recent graphs have been free of overloaded input, as far as I can tell. I think I'm the only one mentioning the picture being incomplete was me but the issue fixes itself over time anyway so I'm not too bothered.


However, the 'show picture' method does not work. The browser sees the incomplete picture as fully loaded. No amount of refreshes ever fixes it. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21518811
> 
> 
> His most recent graphs have been free of overloaded input, as far as I can tell.



So you are saying those samples have some content at 1 Hz?


----------



## nube

I could be completely off here, but when looking at SpecLab's documentation and user discussion groups, it sure sounds like anytime you can draw a ruler-straight line down the peaks of the right side of these graphs and have 25% (or more) of peaks end at this line, you have clipping taking place somewhere in the signal chain. Every one of Flageborg's much-appreciated graphs exhibit this tendency, and it manifests itself by showing up as more and higher level content than actually exists in the media selection. Nobody else's graphs do this, even on the same material/scenes.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21518874
> 
> 
> So you are saying those samples have some content at 1 Hz?



Which one?


And some stuff does have content there. Yup.


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21518670
> 
> 
> Maybe this example of .wav graphs with a lot of known dynamics can help?
> 
> 
> 
> André Previn & The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra - Telarc Sampler 5 - 13 - Also sprach Zarathustra, excerpt



Seems to me the movie clips should look similar, and certainly should not go off the map on the top which I assume shows average and peak values for the relevant frequencies. Like post 2331


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21518670
> 
> 
> Maybe this example of .wav graphs with a lot of known dynamics can help?
> 
> 
> 
> André Previn & The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra - Telarc Sampler 5 - 13 - Also sprach Zarathustra, excerpt





Let's try a comparison of the same content. How about track #3 and # 4 of this CD sample from Amazon. Leave the volume control located up on top of the Amazon sampler page at full volume.

http://www.amazon.com/Telarc-Sampler...=5336055023-20 



Here is my quick waterfall of those two tracks. The right side amplitude graph shows both channels with no compression. 50% is equal to -6 dB FS, and I do not show many peaks above that 50% point with my soundcard settings.


SL scroll speed is set to 140 ms for this sample.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21518889
> 
> 
> I could be completely off here, but when looking at SpecLab's documentation and user discussion groups, it sure sounds like anytime you can draw a ruler-straight line down the peaks of the right side of these graphs and have 25% (or more) of peaks end at this line, you have clipping taking place somewhere in the signal chain. Every one of Flageborg's much-appreciated graphs exhibit this tendency, and it manifests itself by showing up as more and higher level content than actually exists in the media selection. Nobody else's graphs do this, even on the same material/scenes.




You are not wrong. Volume levels are off somewhere in the PC chain. There are multiple volume level controls that can interact, so a little detective work must be done.


Probably at least too strong a signal level caused by the soundcard record setting. Then a contrast and brightness readjust will be needed after signal levels are lowered.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21519333
> 
> 
> 
> Let's try a comparison of the same content. How about track #3 and # 4 of this CD sample from Amazon. Leave the volume control located up on top of the Amazon sampler page at full volume.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Telarc-Sampler...=5336055023-20



Ok, just to confirm the correct track choices...?

#3 Song of the Blacksmith

#4 Conclusion


----------



## Flageborg

Tracks...


----------



## Flageborg

Waterfall...

#3 Song of the Blacksmith

#4 Conclusion


----------



## erray

*Underworld Awakening: An IMAX 3D Experience*


Just got back from viewing this one, and I believe everyone here will love the bass that I heard unless of course they ruin it on Blu-ray.

Anyway, I loved the entire experience!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Finally got my hands on Conan... I think I'd be ok with five stars, but only just. No scenes really stood out to me for demo material except the wheel battle. Prefer Drive Angry to this one.


As far as the movie itself, let's just say it sucked the will to live right out of me. This was a rental copy, so tonight is the last night I'll ever see it. Not adding this one to my collection.


----------



## mailiang

Where has all the deep bass gone, long time passing?

Where has all the deep bass gone, long time ago?

Where has all the deep bass gone?

Gone from Blu-Ray, almost everyone

Oh when will they ever learn?

Oh when will they....ever learn?




Ian


----------



## maxmercy

It is in X:1C, B:LA, T:L......


We also must realize that most cinemas are multiplexes that can not only barely replicate 25-30Hz, but to do so would mean sound leaking into other auditoriums.....I think we will see more films mixed like Thor, than less....


JSS


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21525569
> 
> 
> We also must realize that most cinemas are multiplexes that can not only barely replicate 25-30Hz, but to do so would mean sound leaking into other auditoriums.....I think we will see more films mixed like Thor, than less....



My experience at the two large cineplexes I frequently attend has been for loud, low bass tones from adjoining auditoriums to routinely be audible. It happened again yesterday at the AMC Quail Springs Mall cineplex in OKC. I was watching The Artist while Underworld: Awakening was playing in the IMAX 3D theater next door. The bass output from next door was loud enough and happened often enough to be disconcerting. In short, if AMC Quail Springs or the engineers who mix the films they show have been pulling any LFE punches you couldn't prove it by me.


----------



## Toe

Watched The Tree of Life last night and it had some surprisingly great LFE moments here and there. This is no WOTW of course, but there are some great LFE spots in this one.


Also watched Elektra a few days ago or so and it was a very good LFE track. Certainly not up to par with the big boys IMO, but it was well worth a rent for a good LFE fix (thanks OW!







). I would give a solid 4 on this one. Having said that, I thought the movie itself was absolutely horrible......glad I rented!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21525279
> 
> 
> Finally got my hands on Conan... I think I'd be ok with five stars, but only just. No scenes really stood out to me for demo material except the wheel battle.



I felt the same way about Conan. I could go 5 on this one, but just barely. Great overall LFE track though as there is tons of it.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21526886
> 
> 
> Having said that, I thought the movie itself was absolutely horrible......glad I rented!



Heh - there's a good reason why I found it in the five dollar Blu-Ray bin


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21520665
> 
> 
> Waterfall...
> 
> #3 Song of the Blacksmith
> 
> #4 Conclusion







Those are the correct tracks.


You should turn down the record volume level on your sound mixer to get your amplitude graph peaks near 50% (down 6 dB FS). Then fine tune the SL brightness & contrast to make your waterfalls look the way that you want them to look.


Not sure if that clipping will affect the waterfall in that you use the internal PC bluray player to play your content.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21525569
> 
> 
> It is in X:1C, B:LA, T:L......
> 
> 
> We also must realize that most cinemas are multiplexes that *can not only barely replicate 25-30Hz*, but to do so would mean sound leaking into other auditoriums.....I think we will see more films mixed like Thor, than less....
> 
> 
> JSS





You have to know what channels the infra is on before you can even make that claim. Barely make 25 to 30 Hz on what channels?


The main channel speakers in that setting can not go as deep as the LFE/subwoofer channel. A lot of movies have next to nothing below 20 hz on the LFE channel along with plenty on infra on the main channels.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Heh - there's a good reason why I found it in the five dollar Blu-Ray bin



Elektra was decent...kind of like that one film daredevil ithink lol


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21527045
> 
> 
> Heh - there's a good reason why I found it in the five dollar Blu-Ray bin



For $5 it was worth a shot. The audio is great at least


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21528152
> 
> 
> For $5 it was worth a shot. The audio is great at least



That it is.


Tonight's undiscovered gem: TMNT. Terrible animation, forgettable story, potentially five star LFE. Got it out of the two dollar DVD bin, just for nostalgia's sake - constantly watched the show as a kid. Was not expecting this kind of LFE from it. Lots of scenes that went down to the bottom of the tapped horns' capabilities, and it doesn't make you wait long.


Currently running Hypercube on it to see just how low some scenes go, but from what I could hear it's promising. The lightning bolts near the end remind me of the WotW ray gun blasts.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

*TMNT - DVD, Dolby Digital*


Hypercube via the Behringer UCA222, as usual.


I was too curious to wait, so I got some waterfalls. Good gravy. Yeah, this is a fiver to me. I only got a couple scenes because it's getting late, but it's a short movie. This is by no means the end of the LFE in this movie.


Now, I know what's coming... honestly, I was sure I was getting clipping. But after multiple level tweaks of both input and output levels, I'm not so sure anymore. I get the feeling this one really does get down that low.


----------



## Mrkazador

Melancholia has two good scenes of LFE.


Same volume level for both screencaps.

00:07:05
​

02:03:28
​


----------



## Metalbender

Just sitting down and watching Real Steal wow the opening bull fight seen has a dam good LFE


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metalbender* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just sitting down and watching Real Steal wow the opening bull fight seen has a dam good LFE



I like the dancing robots


----------



## Metalbender




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21543614
> 
> 
> I like the dancing robots



me too I saw dancing with the stars once


----------



## Metalbender

Real steel is at least a 4.5 if not 5 on lfe. R.S. has real puncy tight and hard hitting bas throughout the movie. My FW15.3 was rocking the house


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metalbender* /forum/post/21544767
> 
> 
> Real steel is at least a 4.5 if not 5 on lfe. R.S. has real puncy tight and hard hitting bas throughout the movie. My FW15.3 was rocking the house



Agreed. I would say a solid 4.5. Great LFE film!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Tonight's movie was Babylon AD on DVD. Voting 4.5 stars on this one. Good thing it has the LFE, because I wasn't that impressed with the story. The submarine scene was fun. Thought I'd seen it before, which is why it took me so long to get it, but I must not have. Vin Diesel has that effect on me - if I've seen one of his characters, I've seen them all










Downgrading my vote for TMNT to 4.5 as well... great extension, but it doesn't really have enough scenes with that extension to carry the five.


----------



## lfe man

Trollhunter- 4 star, decent bass in footsteps of various trolls, levels are pretty low side though, but bosso may like that big mountaintroll breathing.







Ok movie and great picture quality in dvd.


Elektra- 3,5 star, this was quite dissapoinment after all that wolfs raving, nowhere near of daredevil bass, though some punches go very low but thats pretty much all. Movie was better what i remembered and i was impressed dvd picture quality, sadly it was theatrical cut so i think i need to find that dir cut blu-ray somewhere.


Turistas- 3,5 star. Bus rolling down hill was nice bass scene and those diving in caves in end of movie have decent low rumblings. Good movie and olivia wilde in bikinis is always nice to see.







Some charts below.

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...ngdownhill.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...efromcages.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...econtinues.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...econtinues.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...gcontinues.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...endfight-1.jpg


----------



## bori

Final Destination 5 has some good bass scenes!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21550115
> 
> 
> nowhere near of daredevil bass



Hmm... that one was also in the $5 bin. Should have grabbed that too, I guess. I'd already seen it a couple times though, and it's not my favorite.


I'll downgrade my own vote on Elektra to four stars from 4.5. Now that I think about it, it doesn't have a whole lot of major LFE scenes compared to even Babylon AD. That said, mine is the director's cut.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tonight's movie was Babylon AD on DVD. Voting 4.5 stars on this one. Good thing it has the LFE, because I wasn't that impressed with the story. The submarine scene was fun. Thought I'd seen it before, which is why it took me so long to get it, but I must not have. Vin Diesel has that effect on me - if I've seen one of his characters, I've seen them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downgrading my vote for TMNT to 4.5 as well... great extension, but it doesn't really have enough scenes with that extension to carry the five.



i watched that a bit ago, when car drops on pavement was quite a thump!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21527779
> 
> 
> You have to know what channels the infra is on before you can even make that claim. Barely make 25 to 30 Hz on what channels?
> 
> 
> The main channel speakers in that setting can not go as deep as the LFE/subwoofer channel. A lot of movies have next to nothing below 20 hz on the LFE channel along with plenty on infra on the main channels.



I believe you and the reason I use bass management so I never miss any bass no matter what channel it comes from. My new discovery is to crossover at 150hz and the midbass is just fantastic letting the subs do it. I used to have giant speakers before to get this midbass and cross over at 40-80hz but no need now, just make sure the speakers sound as dynamic and big as the sub system though. The reason theaters don't have much bass is because there mains are only good to 50hz or so and they use full range mixing. There subs can go down to 20-22hz so if the LFE channel has more info that movie will have more bass because the subs are doing it. The only theater I have been to that actually has bass that can raise your hair was from the Albany, NY IMAX at crossgates mall. The bass is great especially for a 500 plus seat theater.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21551241
> 
> 
> I believe you and the reason I use bass management so I never miss any bass no matter what channel it comes from. *My new discovery is to crossover at 150hz and the midbass is just fantastic letting the subs do it.* I used to have giant speakers before to get this midbass and cross over at 40-80hz but no need now, just make sure the speakers sound as dynamic and big as the sub system though. The reason theaters don't have much bass is because there mains are only good to 50hz or so and they use full range mixing. There subs can go down to 20-22hz so if the LFE channel has more info that movie will have more bass because the subs are doing it. The only theater I have been to that actually has bass that can raise your hair was from the Albany, NY IMAX at crossgates mall. The bass is great especially for a 500 plus seat theater.





Do you run your subwoofers in stereo since you crossover at 150 hz?


A lot of subwoofers do not play well when crossed at 150 Hz, but obviously yours do well up that high. Do you have a current thread on your present setup?


Anyway, I should do a 5.1 channel waterfall of Star Trek. Interesting mix method that they used on that one!


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21554196
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I should do a 5.1 channel waterfall of Star Trek. Interesting mix method that they used on that one!



If you do, make them bigger what you are used to do them and don't say that use that IE zoom function, i don't touch that pile of ****e program even with long stick.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21554334
> 
> 
> If you do, make them bigger what you are used to do them and don't say that use that IE zoom function, i don't touch that pile of ****e program even with long stick.





Tee hee. I changed the frequency range a bit, and did not resize.


Star Trek starting at 40 minutes and 15 seconds. This is the part when Sulu is introduced, the fleet warps out into space and the Enterprise follows with it's own warp (top).


The sound mixer is working all channels when they go to warp. The end result is that there is significant bass being redirected at the same time from all channels to the subwoofer.





TOP Spectrogram: White line represents estimated "Reference Level", Red line represents long term average, and Green line represents peak levels. Note that the signal generator used for the "reference level" estimate was only rated to 10 Hz.



RIGHT Amplitude Graph: Blue is left side amplitude, Red is right side amplitude, White is overlap between the two channels.




Left channel on left and Right channel on right. Seems to be some significant infra here at times (red & pink color in waterfall). A little stereo bass can be seen at times here also (compare R & L channels).

















LFE channel on left and Center channel on right. LFE channel has the highest amplitude of any channel. At times the Center channel also has a very high amount of energy relative to the Right and Left channels.


Also notice the frequency range that the LFE channel is working at high levels. Turn off your LFE channel and listen to this sample to see what that means.














Left Surround channel on left and Right Surround channel on right.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Awesome! Nice work, JPC.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Real Steel is the real deal. I can't see this one being anything other than a five star. Every single time the robots were on screen, my hair was moving and the couch was shaking.


It's movies like this that make me glad I went to the trouble of building the tapped horns. Need to take the rental copy back tomorrow and go get myself the Blu-Ray next time I'm in the city. Didn't hurt that the movie itself was better than I was expecting. Although still not that great - I mean, come on... a soldering _gun_ on a small PCB? You fail electronics class, Evangeline.


----------



## intoflatlines

Watching Inception on BD (DTS-HD Master) and right at the beginning of the movie there's a very loud thud that makes it feel like someone kicked the back of my couch hard. I haven't read much about this, does anyone have more info about this scene, or maybe I got a defective BD?


----------



## Steveo1234

I vote 4 star for real steel. Good LFE but not very deep and high level at the same time. 5 stars would be same as Cloverfield and WotW and I dont think RS is anywhere close to that. A couple of very good scenes though in the movie, but, I want more of them for a higher score.

Movie was much better than expected though.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /forum/post/21560439
> 
> 
> Watching Inception on BD (DTS-HD Master) and right at the beginning of the movie there's a very loud thud that makes it feel like someone kicked the back of my couch hard. I haven't read much about this, does anyone have more info about this scene, or maybe I got a defective BD?



Theres a low frequency thud in the beginning are the beach scene I believe. See the waterfall plots on page 1?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /forum/post/21560439
> 
> 
> Watching Inception on BD (DTS-HD Master) and right at the beginning of the movie there's a very loud thud that makes it feel like someone kicked the back of my couch hard. I haven't read much about this, does anyone have more info about this scene, or maybe I got a defective BD?



Yeah, there is a nice 10hz thump in the beginning when the camera lands on Leo laying on the beach.


----------



## mrcoop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /forum/post/21560439
> 
> 
> Watching Inception on BD (DTS-HD Master) and right at the beginning of the movie there's a very loud thud that makes it feel like someone kicked the back of my couch hard. I haven't read much about this, does anyone have more info about this scene, or maybe I got a defective BD?



That is funny...noticed the same thing...just watched this a couple days ago and when he is lying on the beach...some lfe (waves crashing) then a pause and big time thud...not sure why it was there and rewinded to listen to it several times....just seemed inappropriate







. Lots of fun lf in that one.


Watched super 8 for the second time...after hearing some not thinking the lf was very good decided to slide it back in after a month or two. Well, IMO, the 2nd time was just as good as the first...alot of fun.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234* /forum/post/21560622
> 
> 
> I vote 4 star for real steel. Good LFE but not very deep and high level at the same time.



I tried to get the scene where Zeus jumps into the ring, but not sure this is it. Looks like it has lots of extension to me. I'm still at five stars, but could see four and a half too. It's just this movie has so many scenes like this, I don't have a problem arguing with five stars. It's a little like Scott Pilgrim for me.


----------



## intoflatlines




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234* /forum/post/21560624
> 
> 
> Theres a low frequency thud in the beginning are the beach scene I believe. See the waterfall plots on page 1?



Page 1 of this thread? I don't see any waterfall plot for Inception there, can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## Flageborg

Battle: Los Angeles (Blu-ray) - Chapter 14













Battle: Los Angeles (Blu-ray) - Chapter 15


----------



## Toe

^^^^^Which scenes are these exactly? I just watched this again recently and man........what a fantastic LFE track!







It is just a great track all around, but the LFE is a standout. The past few people who have stopped by I have been using the last big action sequence in Battle LA for demo purposes


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21561844
> 
> 
> ^^^^^Which scenes are these exactly? I just watched this again recently and man........what a fantastic LFE track!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just a great track all around, but the LFE is a standout. The past few people who have stopped by I have been using the last big action sequence in Battle LA for demo purposes




Unfortunately, the movie was awful.












Ian


----------



## Mpray1983

I kinda liked the movie for what it was...compared to skyline which is very similar and came out around the same time it shines.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I kinda liked the movie for what it was...compared to skyline which is very similar and came out around the same time it shines.



Yes. Skyline was unbelievably bad!


----------



## maxmercy

Battle:LA and The Incredible Hulk are my two favs for all-time bass films. If they would have just knocked down the cheese factor a bit, Battle:LA would have been incredible.


I know WOTW is awesome, but it just didn't captivate me like the other two films. It's a personal preference. I loved the Hulk comics as a kid, and I am a former active duty Marine, so I am obviously biased....


JSS


----------



## the_abbot

Real Steel:

FANTASTIC LFE!!


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21561844
> 
> 
> 
> Which scenes are these exactly?



Battle: Los Angeles (Blu-ray) - Chapter 14













Battle: Los Angeles (Blu-ray) - Chapter 15


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /forum/post/21561344
> 
> 
> Page 1 of this thread? I don't see any waterfall plot for Inception there, can you point me in the right direction?



Sorry, nothing on page 1 apparently. I believe i have seen waterfall plots for Inception at avsforum though. So, i google search would probably turn something up.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21561115
> 
> 
> I tried to get the scene where Zeus jumps into the ring, but not sure this is it. Looks like it has lots of extension to me. I'm still at five stars, but could see four and a half too. It's just this movie has so many scenes like this, I don't have a problem arguing with five stars. It's a little like Scott Pilgrim for me.



Comparing your speclabs plot to the B:LA two posts above correlates to what I heard. B:LA had bone crushing insane bass, RS had excelllent bass as well ,but, not anywhere near the true 5 star ones. Although, theres a bit of taste involved as well i guess.

Or I had very different playback levels for the two movies. Could be.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Yeah... problem is, I can't reproduce the single digit content in Battle LA. The horns are good for 14Hz at reasonable volume, and that's it. They probably could do a bit lower since I have two of them, but the room becomes a problem around 12Hz anyway. So, I usually have to guess what's down there. As long as it has massive content above 14Hz with some single digit stuff, I tend to call it a five star. Four and a half if it stops around 10Hz.


Anyway, Battle LA still doesn't compare to other five stars for me. It just doesn't use the horns to their utmost potential. Real Steel is actually a better demo movie in here, along with most of the other five stars.


Finally got the scene where Zeus enters the ring. I think I'm at four and a half now:


----------



## the_abbot

I would love to see a waterfall from the scene where Zues walks by the kid and stares him down. His foot steps were thunderous!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21565352
> 
> 
> I would love to see a waterfall from the scene where Zues walks by the kid and stares him down. His foot steps were thunderous!



Here you go, sir:


----------



## the_abbot

Wow.... seemed ALOT lower and louder that that. I was pretty wasted when I watched it last night though!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Well... louder is relative. I had my LFE 7dB hot, so it would be played at reference at my normal master volume settings. It made that scene a lot more fun


----------



## Toe

Thanks Flageborg. Chapter 15 is what I have been using for demos lately and I love it!


----------



## SaviorMachine

Pixar's Up? I have no measuring equipment but I just watched it for the first time since my upgrade and it's got much louder, deeper lows than I remember or would have guessed.


----------



## maxmercy

Real Steel: 4 stars for bass, zero stars for the rest of the audio mix. There was a horrible 'slap-back' delay applied to voices at what seemed to be random times in the film, it was over-acted, and it overall under-delivers (I was probably expecting more than I should have); I finally just shut it off before the end. No real action below 20Hz, but only a peak/avg graph will tell that tale...


JSS


----------



## FOH

I enjoyed Battle LA, straight up unconditional. Within it's genre, I thought it was very good.


Now last night, we rented Warrior . An outstanding motion picture. Well, it doesn't possess any big, bombastic LF effects. However, there is one scene, a scene that took me entirely by surprise. It's a fireworks/pyrotechnic launch, however they're characterized in a lush, reverberant manner that's absolutely splendid. Wow, good stuff. The initial explosive transient, really well placed. The film, again it's very well done. I'm big on not spoiling film details, but I wanted to share this small detail, as it was well done and quite effective. minutia such as this pales in comparison to the acting/directing etc, ....yep, we're ate up. But that's ok.


Anyone had the opportunity to see this release yet?


Thanks


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I enjoyed Battle LA, straight up unconditional. Within it's genre, I thought it was very good.
> 
> 
> Now last night, we rented Warrior . An outstanding motion picture. Well, it doesn't possess any big, bombastic LF effects. However, there is one scene, a scene that took me entirely by surprise. It's a fireworks/pyrotechnic launch, however they're characterized in a lush, reverberant manner that's absolutely splendid. Wow, good stuff. The initial explosive transient, really well placed. The film, again it's very well done. I'm big on not spoiling film details, but I wanted to share this small detail, as it was well done and quite effective. minutia such as this pales in comparison to the acting/directing etc, ....yep, we're ate up. But that's ok.
> 
> 
> Anyone had the opportunity to see this release yet?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yea I remember that scene! Came out of no where


----------



## mailiang

Lots of room rattling bass!




Ian


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21567787
> 
> 
> I enjoyed Battle LA, straight up unconditional. Within it's genre, I thought it was very good.
> 
> 
> Now last night, we rented Warrior . An outstanding motion picture. Well, it doesn't possess any big, bombastic LF effects. However, there is one scene, a scene that took me entirely by surprise. It's a fireworks/pyrotechnic launch, however they're characterized in a lush, reverberant manner that's absolutely splendid. Wow, good stuff. The initial explosive transient, really well placed. The film, again it's very well done. I'm big on not spoiling film details, but I wanted to share this small detail, as it was well done and quite effective. minutia such as this pales in comparison to the acting/directing etc, ....yep, we're ate up. But that's ok.
> 
> 
> Anyone had the opportunity to see this release yet?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'll have to check it out....


I think way too many films are really only seeing 4-5 star ratings. We ought to change the ranking to only include 4.0-5.0, they way things currently stand...


The way I see it, star ratings should be as follows:


0 stars - No audio, silent films?


1 star - Mono, older films highpassed at around 60Hz, dialogue heavy.


2 stars - Most older stereo films, some Dolby Surround films, still highpassed, usually around 40Hz, Think the original Star Wars (THX began with Return of the Jedi) Top Gun and older action/war films, like Heartbreak ridge, Full Metal Jacket, A Bridge too Far, etc.


3 stars - Most Dolby Surround (mono surrounds) films, Great levels but exntension limited to 30Hz or so, +/- a few Hz. Think Aliens, Predator, Return of the Jedi, etc. "Really good" films for the time (even now, in some cases), or the equivalent today, the 'good but gutless' mixes.


4 stars - 5.1+ Audio, dedicated LFE, great level, good extension, but leaves something to be desired. By no means a 'fail'. Thor, Scott Pilgrim, Transformers, Iron Man 1&2, Terminator Salvation, etc. Good demo material for most systems that can reach to 20Hz or to the high teens Hz-wise. These are solid performances, that most cinemas cannot do justice to, and the bluray tells the story in good home theaters.


5 stars - Unparalleled Audio quality; at times you lunge for the volume control to check you are not at 10dB above reference, or look around the room to see if something hanging on the walls will fall or things just "don't feel right", like you may have to leave the collapsing room. Lots of folks know that feeling, where you glance around the room to convince yourself that your sub(s) didn't _really_ break anything. These are the Battle:LAs of the world, the Incredible Hulks, How to Train Your Dragons, Tron:Legacies (less so, only a few scenes reach single digits), War of the Worlds, etc. These are the films that can scare you into thinking you have pushed your equipment too far, or your house too far, and do so at appropriate times in the film. These are great demo material, but will only really shine with a system capable of delivering low teens and single digit freq response. No cinemas can do this, must be experienced in premium home theaters.



JSS


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21573881
> 
> 
> Lots of folks know that feeling, where you glance around the room to convince yourself that your sub(s) didn't _really_ break anything.



That's just it... Scott Pilgrim _did_ break stuff in here. It was as brutal for me as any of the other five stars. I'd say Terminator Salvation deserves the four, though. Wasn't that impressed with it.


Single digit playback in here is still unattainable on my current income level, with my current living situation (concrete floor and walls, open to the rest of the house). Have to say I don't plan on never voting five again just because the horns only reach to 14Hz. I just don't like to put too much dependence on the single digit content, knowing that not many people have systems that can reproduce it. Don't have a problem with people disagreeing with what I vote though, of course


----------



## mumps

Strolling through a local grocery store here the other day, and had a look in the Blu-ray bargain bin. Sitting there was _Pulse_. I thought to myself "That's on the five star list!" Hadn't seen it or heard much about it, but a fiver is a fiver so I grabbed it.


Holy crap! Not a terrible fright flick, some good scares, but when the "Pulse" starts in the server room, the doors to my room start sucking in and out, and I got a REEAAALL negative response from my girlfriend's sister who was upstairs



































. Man the whole house was rocking!


If you haven't picked this one up, that scene alone is worth the price of admission...


Chris


----------



## Toe

I definitely think we should have .5 star ratings still since some tracks definitely fall between 2 numbers IMO. Some tracks are better than a 4, but definitely not a 5 so 4.5 is perfect in this case.


----------



## Gary J

That's better than 1-10?


----------



## Toe

1-10 would be the same thing and would work as well.


----------



## Kimwyn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mumps* /forum/post/21574871
> 
> 
> Strolling through a local grocery store here the other day, and had a look in the Blu-ray bargain bin. Sitting there was _Pulse_. I thought to myself "That's on the five star list!" Hadn't seen it or heard much about it, but a fiver is a fiver so I grabbed it.
> 
> 
> Holy crap! Not a terrible fright flick, some good scares, but when the "Pulse" starts in the server room, the doors to my room start sucking in and out, and I got a REEAAALL negative response from my girlfriend's sister who was upstairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Man the whole house was rocking!
> 
> 
> If you haven't picked this one up, that scene alone is worth the price of admission...
> 
> 
> Chris



what subs do you own and how big is your room?


----------



## blackangst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mumps* /forum/post/21574871
> 
> 
> Strolling through a local grocery store here the other day, and had a look in the Blu-ray bargain bin. Sitting there was _Pulse_. I thought to myself "That's on the five star list!" Hadn't seen it or heard much about it, but a fiver is a fiver so I grabbed it.
> 
> 
> Holy crap! Not a terrible fright flick, some good scares, but when the "Pulse" starts in the server room, the doors to my room start sucking in and out, and I got a REEAAALL negative response from my girlfriend's sister who was upstairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Man the whole house was rocking!
> 
> 
> If you haven't picked this one up, that scene alone is worth the price of admission...
> 
> 
> Chris



I agree the server room scene is absolutely crushing. And it goes on...and on...and on. I have a 2400sqf 2 story house, and I had stuff rattling in my office upstairs...which is at the exact opposite end of the house...through that scene.


----------



## MKtheater

I suggested this before but if you want just a demo the New Daughter is also good. The movie is horror so be warned and there is no bass until the scene which happens to be at the end of the movie. YOu can pick these up for $5 on bluray used at Blockbuster(I can anyways) and this scene will pressurize your house! It feels like you are 10 feet underwater. I think one of the guys here did a waterfall for it as well.


----------



## Metalbender




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21560348
> 
> 
> Real Steel is the real deal. I can't see this one being anything other than a five star. Every single time the robots were on screen, my hair was moving and the couch was shaking.
> 
> 
> It's movies like this that make me glad I went to the trouble of building the tapped horns. Need to take the rental copy back tomorrow and go get myself the Blu-Ray next time I'm in the city. Didn't hurt that the movie itself was better than I was expecting. Although still not that great - I mean, come on... a soldering _gun_ on a small PCB? You fail electronics class, Evangeline.



i 2nd this vote. I have watched the movie a few times and I believe it is a 5 star


----------



## raistline

I just wanted to chime in real quick about a 4.5 star movie, or rather an Epic.


I have been watching the Star Wars Blu-Ray Epic over the last month or so. I have to say that the audio quality is spectacular. I am really impressed by the level and quality of Bass output. Without going into detail with each movie, I would have to say the entire series is a solid 4.5 in the Bass realm. There is a lot of dynamics going on throughout and I cannot think of a single scene where the bass seem inappropriate. It hits when it needs to hit and with plenty of force and you don't have any big hits when it is not deserved.


The Star Wars Epic would get a 5 if only there were more bass, but to do so you would change the movies--even more than Lucas already has.


----------



## mojomike

I'm surprised nobody yet but myself has mentioned this, but get your hands on Paranormal Activity 3. There is bass that will shake your walls. Of course it's not constant, but when it kicks, it really kicks.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That's just it... Scott Pilgrim did break stuff in here. It was as brutal for me as any of the other five stars. I'd say Terminator Salvation deserves the four, though. Wasn't that impressed with it.
> 
> 
> Single digit playback in here is still unattainable on my current income level, with my current living situation (concrete floor and walls, open to the rest of the house). Have to say I don't plan on never voting five again just because the horns only reach to 14Hz. I just don't like to put too much dependence on the single digit content, knowing that not many people have systems that can reproduce it. Don't have a problem with people disagreeing with what I vote though, of course



You and me both, Wolf. I can only do 16Hz.... I rely on others for the lower stuff...


Pilgrim is one of my faves. I liked the sound overall in that film, and was blown away by the LFE. Wasn't expecting it in the least....


JSS


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just wanted to chime in real quick about a 4.5 star movie, or rather an Epic.
> 
> 
> I have been watching the Star Wars Blu-Ray Epic over the last month or so. I have to say that the audio quality is spectacular. I am really impressed by the level and quality of Bass output. Without going into detail with each movie, I would have to say the entire series is a solid 4.5 in the Bass realm. There is a lot of dynamics going on throughout and I cannot think of a single scene where the bass seem inappropriate. It hits when it needs to hit and with plenty of force and you don't have any big hits when it is not deserved.
> 
> 
> The Star Wars Epic would get a 5 if only there were more bass, but to do so you would change the movies--even more than Lucas already has.



Funny thing is the dvds pack a lot more bass than the blurays, but the blurays are better balanced.


Episode IV's Millennium Falcon sounds are great....


For a good room rattle, play the Episode II dvd near or at reference....


----------



## MKtheater

4.5 star movies for me are movies like The Dark Night, Transformers 2, Super 8, and LOTR etc....They have great dynamic bass but just not either deep enough, loud enough, or often enough to be a 5 star. 5 stars are a no brainer for me, Tron, Battle LA, WOTW, TIH, Cloverfield, X-men First class, HTTYD, Pulse, and FOTP. FOTP and Pulse has just that one scene but does it sound awesome.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21576490
> 
> 
> 4.5 star movies for me are movies like The Dark Night, Transformers 2, Super 8, and LOTR etc....They have great dynamic bass but just not either deep enough, loud enough, or often enough to be a 5 star. 5 stars are a no brainer for me, Tron, Battle LA, WOTW, TIH, Cloverfield, X-men First class, HTTYD, Pulse, and FOTP. FOTP and Pulse has just that one scene but does it sound awesome.


_

Inception_ also fits in the 5 star category. It's on the top of my list. That movie shook my room through out and my wife drove me crazy!







Can't wait for the sequel. Better get ready to rumble!








Ian


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21576129
> 
> 
> I'm surprised nobody yet but myself has mentioned this, but get your hands on Paranormal Activity 3. There is bass that will shake your walls. Of course it's not constant, but when it kicks, it really kicks.



There were some nice moments, but nothing spectacular IMO. Watched Real Steel right after and it blew PA3 way out of the water.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21576187
> 
> 
> You and me both, Wolf. I can only do 16Hz.... I rely on others for the lower stuff...
> 
> 
> Pilgrim is one of my faves. I liked the sound overall in that film, and was blown away by the LFE. Wasn't expecting it in the least....
> 
> 
> JSS



Agreed! SP caught me by surprise and was a phenominal LFE film! 5 stars IMO!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21576711
> 
> _
> 
> Inception_ also fits in the 5 star category. It's on the top of my list. That movie shook my room through out and my wife drove me crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the sequel. Better get ready to rumble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



I forgot about this movie, I rated it 4.5 before. That little video makes me want to watch it again just from the soundtrack! I want to hear it again with my new system! Full 7.0 horn loaded BFM designs with my 8x18 sealed sub system should kick butt!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21576711
> 
> _Inception_ also fits in the 5 star category.



4.5 for me. That's the thing with some of these movies... anytime there isn't an overwhelming majority of 5 star votes, I'm thinking it should drop to 4.5 by default. Real Steel is another one of these... I'd say Unstoppable is another one.


The LFE in Inception is a little weird, but great fun


----------



## mumps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimwyn* /forum/post/21575238
> 
> 
> what subs do you own and how big is your room?



My room is real small. 10x12x8. I have one SuperCube Reference (DefTech) running.


Chris


----------



## intoflatlines




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21576230
> 
> 
> For a good room rattle, play the Episode II dvd near or at reference....



Tried that once, my GF was upset because she was at the other side of the house trying to read. Things started rattling around in the master bathroom cabinet


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21576833
> 
> 
> I want to hear it again with my new system! Full 7.0 horn loaded BFM designs with my 8x18 sealed sub system should kick butt!



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.



Coming!


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21576856
> 
> 
> 
> The LFE in Inception is a little weird, but great fun



Actually I found it a bit over whelming. There was lfe's in almost every scene.



Ian


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott simonian* /forum/post/21577325
> 
> 
> pics or it didn't happen.



no joke!


Jss


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> no joke!
> 
> 
> Jss



Hey, you no I am a picture whore on AVS. Once I get everything cleaned up I will upload some pics and they will be everywhere! I am very proud of what I put together and the performance for dollar is off the charts! My best performing system and with the least money ever! The subs are actually stands for the DR-200's with one in the front right corner. I have them firing sideways so you will not see any drivers which won't look as impressive as my JBL and eD system but it is more impressive for sure! I probably have about the same power into the subs except I have much more down low. 4 EP amps VS one clone and the clone rules!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Decided to give the good scenes in TMNT another run this evening, just to compare against Real Steel. Going to downgrade my vote on this one to four star.


It's got bass, just not enough of it. Even for a short movie.


----------



## maxmercy

Agreed. Horrible sound mix as well. Dialogue is not mixed well, and delay was used with reckless abandon.


Strange how after a relative 'dry spell', almost any film can garner a high star rating until the 'way back' machine is kicked in...


MK, I look forward to seeing the pics.


JSS


----------



## tony123

Are you downgrading TMNT or Real Steel?


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you downgrading TMNT or Real Steel?



Real Steel. Haven't seen TMNT.


Also, cheese factor was off charts for Real Steel.


JSS


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21580184
> 
> 
> Are you downgrading TMNT or Real Steel?



TMNT. Real Steel is still a good 4.5 for me for bass. TMNT does have the better audio in general though, which is saying something. Might have something to do with Doug Hemphill being a re-recording mixer on that one.


----------



## the_abbot

Real Steel is 4.5 for me as well. Every time a robot was onscreen the LFE shook my whole room. Not on Tron level, but highly enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Decided to give the good scenes in TMNT another run this evening, just to compare against Real Steel. Going to downgrade my vote on this one to four star.
> 
> 
> It's got bass, just not enough of it. Even for a short movie.



Sorry for my ignorance but what film is TMNT?


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/21581245
> 
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance but what film is TMNT?



Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (the latest one)


----------



## markmathers

Thanks, I kinda thought so but wasn't sure


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Yeah, it's the computer animated Ninja Turtle movie from a couple years ago.


----------



## Mpray1983

I really didn't think real steel was that awesome. It was good and I definitely enjoyed but it's not gonna be the disk I pull out to show off my subs to people. I Think 4.5 stars is waaaaaay to high.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21581475
> 
> 
> I really didn't think real steel was that awesome. It was good and I definitely enjoyed but it's not gonna be the disk I pull out to show off my subs to people. I Think 4.5 stars is waaaaaay to high.



It is very easy to just pull out Tron with it's loud sondtrack in every channel not just the bass.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21581544
> 
> 
> It is very easy to just pull out Tron with it's loud sondtrack in every channel not just the bass.



+1

From entering the arcade to beyond the grid is pretty wild, especially when Sam enters the grid. The first time I watched it I thought I was going to hurt my subs.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21580193
> 
> 
> Real Steel. Haven't seen TMNT.
> 
> 
> Also, cheese factor was off charts for Real Steel.
> 
> 
> JSS



I kept expecting the kid to start yelling "Indy! Indy!"


----------



## Mpray1983

I wish that scene started 10 seconds earlier instead of starting right in the middle of the grid entering boom.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

See, I went into Real Steel expecting "Rock 'em Sock 'em Robots: The Movie." With that mindset, I wasn't disappointed. I was in it to check out the LFE only











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1* /forum/post/21581741
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> From entering the arcade to beyond the grid is pretty wild, especially when Sam enters the grid. The first time I watched it I thought I was going to hurt my subs.



That makes two of us. That was back when I only had the one tapped horn, and was feeding it way more power than it needed to reach full output.


My go-to demo movie is still Flight of the Phoenix. That one requires zero effort on my part to find the good scene. Chapter 6, press play, sit back and watch things in the room move around on their own


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21581766
> 
> 
> I wish that scene started 10 seconds earlier instead of starting right in the middle of the grid entering boom.



I completely agree!

I enjoy having a moment to 'relax' before a major lfe scene so that I can truly appreciate the sound. That chapter mark begins so abruptly, I usually have to start on the previous chapter then fast forward to the point where I like it to begin (which just happens to be Flynn typing away on the touchscreen).


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21581766
> 
> 
> I wish that scene started 10 seconds earlier instead of starting right in the middle of the grid entering boom.



Yeah. It should start just as he is about to active the laser thingy. That would be perfect.


----------



## Metalbender




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21581790
> 
> 
> See, I went into Real Steel expecting "Rock 'em Sock 'em Robots: The Movie." With that mindset, I wasn't disappointed. I was in it to check out the LFE only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes two of us. That was back when I only had the one tapped horn, and was feeding it way more power than it needed to reach full output.
> 
> 
> My go-to demo movie is still Flight of the Phoenix. That one requires zero effort on my part to find the good scene. Chapter 6, press play, sit back and watch things in the room move around on their own



does flight of the phoenix have better LFE on dvd or is the BD disk better?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

No idea. I have it on DVD, fullscreen. Never really felt the need to upgrade to the BR as it's not that great of a movie.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21582117
> 
> 
> No idea. I have it on DVD, fullscreen. Never really felt the need to upgrade to the BR as it's not that great of a movie.














Fullscreen?!?!


Noooo!!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21582156
> 
> 
> Fullscreen?!?!
> 
> 
> Noooo!!



It came out of the five dollar bin back when I still watched movies on a 27" JVC i'Art - literally the only copy I could find in the city at the time










Seeing the BR on eBay for $10 is making me think about making the switch, finally.


----------



## Mpray1983

So transformers came out in 3D yesterday and i always thought the bass wasnt that great but it reslly is awesome and i guess the tweaking I have done since the last time I watched the 2D version was really for the best. The 3D is incredible as well!!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21582156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fullscreen?!?!
> 
> 
> Noooo!!




Widescreen , Yessssssss!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21557114
> 
> 
> Awesome! Nice work, JPC.






Waterfalls with each discrete channel being shown gives you a very good feel about how a movie was mixed. In general I knew how those Star Trek warp sounds were mixed, but I finally took the time to document the waterfall for each channel on this thread.


I don't look at the surround channels all the time, so I was surprised to find that all six channels were used to push the warp sound levels to the max. Infra was limited to the main channels, but that was not a big surprise.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metalbender* /forum/post/21581986
> 
> 
> 
> does flight of the phoenix have better LFE on dvd or is the BD disk better?



Here you have both DVD and BD version


Flight of the Phoenix - DVD - chapter 5 & 6












Flight of the Phoenix - BD - chapter 5 & 6


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

FOTP Bluray is going to frustrate a lot of people. Infra rolloff!


----------



## SaviorMachine

Why are the publishers doing this :sad:


----------



## maxmercy

My guess? Because the majority of people use HTIB subs that cry in agony and make bad sounds when played at any reasonable level with that much


----------



## tony123

The only version I have is the clip that ScubaSteve put on his demo disc. It's from the Bluray. It's easily a top3 clip in my room. Now that I see those graphs, I've got to give the DVD a whirl.


I'm not the best at reading graphs, but I'm quite familiar with what frequencies sound like. I've done lots of sine wave playback looking for rattles, etc. What I'm hearing on the BR version does not sound like what I see in the graph??? My FR must be changing things a whole lot.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only version I have is the clip that ScubaSteve put on his demo disc. It's from the Bluray. It's easily a top3 clip in my room. Now that I see those graphs, I've got to give the DVD a whirl.
> 
> 
> I'm not the best at reading graphs, but I'm quite familiar with what frequencies sound like. I've done lots of sine wave playback looking for rattles, etc. What I'm hearing on the BR version does not sound like what I see in the graph??? My FR must be changing things a whole lot.



I'll see if I can graph the scubasteve clip w/ avg peak. Maybe this evening.


JSS


----------



## the_abbot

Wow... It's amazing to see how much of the low end is snuffed on the BR versus the DVD...


----------



## SbWillie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21585172
> 
> 
> Waterfalls with each discrete channel being shown gives you a very good feel about how a movie was mixed. In general I knew how those Star Trek warp sounds were mixed, but *I finally took the time to document the waterfall for each channel on this thread*.
> 
> 
> I don't look at the surround channels all the time, so I was surprised to find that all six channels were used to push the warp sound levels to the max. Infra was limited to the main channels, but that was not a big surprise.



Is that you, JBLsound??


----------



## MIkeDuke

Well, as for FOTP, I don't have it but I have heard it(I am guessing BR). Now granted that was in Craig's theater with his three SubMersive subs, but it sounded pretty good to me. This was also pre-Triad speakers.


----------



## Metalbender




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21585202
> 
> 
> Here you have both DVD and BD version
> 
> 
> Flight of the Phoenix - DVD - chapter 5 & 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flight of the Phoenix - BD - chapter 5 & 6




Wow the

BD disk cuts all of the good cheddar out.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Toe

Why the filter?!?!


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metalbender* /forum/post/21586246
> 
> 
> Wow the
> 
> BD disk cuts all of the good cheddar out.
> 
> Thanks for the post.



I have to question the waterfall in this case. Let me tell you, I have the BD (DTS HD audio), and the pressurisation during the plane rolling scene is incredible. And I know it is producing the 30 hz energy just from familiarity with my system.. I think there's something funky with the speclab here.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/21586994
> 
> 
> I have to question the waterfall in this case. Let me tell you, I have the BD (DTS HD audio), and the pressurisation during the plane rolling scene is incredible. And I know it is producing the 30 hz energy just from familiarity with my system.. I think there's something funky with the speclab here.



Same. I'm thinking the LFE channel is being lopped off or something is inline in the digital domain that is messing with the results.


Not convinced yet.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21586526
> 
> 
> Why the filter?!?!



Ask DTS. I have often found that Dolby sound tracks on my BD's seem to offer deeper bass then DTS MA. Even many previews which are in DD, sound more robust then the actual movie.



Ian


----------



## tony123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21587025
> 
> 
> Same. I'm thinking the LFE channel is being lopped off or something is inline in the digital domain that is messing with the results.
> 
> 
> Not convinced yet.



Glad to hear some support for my comments this morning. I know my room is really digging down in that roll scene.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21587091
> 
> 
> Ask DTS. I have often found that Dolby sound tracks on my BD's seem to offer deeper bass then DTS MA. Even many previews which are in DD, sound more robust then the actual movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



I've often noticed the DTS/DD soundtracks carry a little more punch than the DTS MA. I just figured it was my avr (Denon 2310), as I haven't updated my firmware yet.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21587091
> 
> 
> Ask DTS. I have often found that Dolby sound tracks on my BD's seem to offer deeper bass then DTS MA. Even many previews which are in DD, sound more robust then the actual movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



Lol! You mean, "ask 20th Century Fox". Both this and Master and Commander are from them. DTS doesn't make mixes for movies anymore and hasn't done so in nearly 15 years. If you think that Dolby stuff sounds more 'robust' it might be because somewhere in your signal chain that the bass in DTS stuff is lower in level. I know I can set different levels for all channels based on audio codec selected. If I wanted to, I could set my LFE channel louder for *insert codec of choice here* if I wanted to. If you feel that the DTS stuff is lacking, go into your settings and give the DTS LFE level a boost. Problem solved.


Anyway...the buck stops at the studio.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21587205
> 
> 
> I know I can set different levels for all channels based on audio codec selected. If I wanted to, I could set my LFE channel louder for *insert codec of choice here* if I wanted to. If you feel that the DTS stuff is lacking, go into your settings and give the DTS LFE level a boost. Problem solved.




Interesting. Can you set the LFE channel above 0 dB (AKA no cut)? I can set my LFE channel level down from 0 dB, but I can not raise it above 0 dB. Note that I assume that you are not talking about the subwoofer output level.


Not sure how your LFE adjustment helps with the control of infra in a lot of cases. A lot of movies have infra recorded only on the main channels and not on the LFE channel.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21587205
> 
> 
> Lol! You mean, "ask 20th Century Fox". Both this and Master and Commander are from them.
> 
> 
> Anyway...the buck stops at the studio.




Yup, Fox seems to be doing something with the real low end by intent. Not sure why some people think that SpectrumLab may be off. SL only reports the results of what frequencies exist on the recording subject to the end user setup of SL.


I don't own the new FOTP on DVD / Bluray, so I can't check either version out.


----------



## raffin

Is it just me or are Flageborg's input levels severely clipped on the speclab graphs for FOTP? I wouldn't make too many assumptions on B-Ray vs DVD on FOTP until we have a proper sleclab graph.


----------



## Kimwyn

i was thinking the same thing because i know there was an argument in here stating that most of his graphs are clipped but i thought that was rectified and that was why people were accepting his graphs.........but glad to see it isnt just me, i thought i was the only crazy one.


----------



## Metalbender




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raffin* /forum/post/21587541
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are Flageborg's input levels severely clipped on the speclab graphs for FOTP? I wouldn't make too many assumptions on B-Ray vs DVD on FOTP until we have a proper sleclab graph.



Can you point out what makes his levels clipped? I do not have spec lab and I would like to try and understand.

Thanks


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21587450
> 
> 
> Interesting. Can you set the LFE channel above 0 dB (AKA no cut)? I can set my LFE channel level down from 0 dB, but I can not raise it above 0 dB. Note that I assume that you are not talking about the subwoofer output level.
> 
> 
> Not sure how your LFE adjustment helps with the control of infra in a lot of cases. A lot of movies have infra recorded only on the main channels and not on the LFE channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Fox seems to be doing something with the real low end by intent. Not sure why some people think that SpectrumLab may be off. SL only reports the results of what frequencies exist on the recording subject to the end user setup of SL.
> 
> 
> I don't own the new FOTP on DVD / Bluray, so I can't check either version out.



Oh yeah, I meant the subwoofer output. I haven't seen any audio component that allows the LFE to be boosted relative but they should... just in case.














Still.... if one find that one codec has more bass than another, it's a simple fix.


There are all sorts of different components in peoples computers and there are many, MANY ways for software to alter how audio is processed. Even if you see some DD/DTS decoding going on, there can be _other_ things going on behind the scenes that the operator may not be aware of. Sorry, I'm not completely convinced that something that goes into SL is completely perfect. Just like good room/speaker/sub measurements, it's easier to get things wrong then it is doing things correctly.


I don't own FotP on either format to check but I remember the dvd (rented) was pretty insane during that crash sequence.


----------



## pokekevin

To me the crash sequence was the only part I really enjoyed. I still prefer the original







(not for bass just enjoyment lol)


----------



## MKtheater

The bluray seems just as intense to me. I may have to play the DVD and Bluray back to back.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metalbender* /forum/post/21587914
> 
> 
> Can you point out what makes his levels clipped? I do not have spec lab and I would like to try and understand.
> 
> Thanks





Below is a waterfall of Flight of the Phoenix 1963. The amplitude graph is located on the right hand side. 100% equates to 0 dBFS, which is the maximum digital level of the A/D conveter in the soundcard.


Clipping is not the main issue, but I try to stay away from the clipping point anyways. What I try to do on each capture is set my peak level to be near 50%, which equates to - 6dB FS. That way you can somewhat compare DVD-A to DVD-B to DVD-C. Peak levels are always in the same ballpark.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21588098
> 
> 
> To me the crash sequence was the only part I really enjoyed. *I still prefer the original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * (not for bass just enjoyment lol)





I also like the 1963 version.


Flight of the Phoenix 1963.


Kind of limited bandwidth. Left is the left channel, and right is the right channel. 2-channel Stereo movie.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21587966
> 
> 
> There are all sorts of different components in peoples computers and there are many, MANY ways for software to alter how audio is processed. Even if you see some DD/DTS decoding going on, there can be _other_ things going on behind the scenes that the operator may not be aware of. Sorry, I'm not completely convinced that something that goes into SL is completely perfect. Just like good room/speaker/sub measurements, it's easier to get things wrong then it is doing things correctly.




If you feed your soundcard from your AVR, then there is not that much you can screw up as long as you do not clip. How you setup the colors is a subjective issue. I setup brightness and contrast the way that I like, and others setup the way that they like.


SL is also useful to look for ground loops that you can not hear but you can measure!


----------



## Metalbender




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21588345
> 
> 
> Below is a waterfall of Flight of the Phoenix 1963. The amplitude graph is located on the right hand side. 100% equates to 0 dBFS, which is the maximum digital level of the A/D conveter in the soundcard.
> 
> 
> Clipping is not the main issue, but I try to stay away from the clipping point anyways. What I try to do on each capture is set my peak level to be near 50%, which equates to - 6dB FS. That way you can somewhat compare DVD-A to DVD-B to DVD-C. Peak levels are always in the same ballpark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also like the 1963 version.
> 
> 
> Flight of the Phoenix 1963.
> 
> 
> Kind of limited bandwidth. Left is the left channel, and right is the right channel. 2-channel Stereo movie.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21588387
> 
> 
> If you feed your soundcard from your AVR, then there is not that much you can screw up as long as you do not clip. How you setup the colors is a subjective issue. I setup brightness and contrast the way that I like, and others setup the way that they like.
> 
> 
> SL is also useful to look for ground loops that you can not hear but you can measure!



it looks like Flagborg has the DVD at apx. 100 and the BD at apx 40-50. So it is not an apples to apples comparison, correct?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21588387
> 
> 
> If you feed your soundcard from your AVR, then there is not that much you can screw up as long as you do not clip. How you setup the colors is a subjective issue. I setup brightness and contrast the way that I like, and others setup the way that they like.
> 
> 
> SL is also useful to look for ground loops that you can not hear but you can measure!



I hear ya but I'm not all hung up on colors, mate. You gotta understand that there are a million different configurations of a basic computer. There could be all sorts of different drivers in effect that can do all sorts of things to the audio. Who knows if this is a direct feed from an internal BD player, rip or hooked up from a player and feed through an analog input. There are thousands of things that can be screwed up _before_ you even get a chance to clip the signal.


JPC, I'm not trying to be a d**k (not like I have to 'try'







) but just take a quick glance in plane-jane windows audio settings, preferences, options, what have you and you'll see that there are tabs that can be ticked to make output audio different from one system to another even with identical components. Whew. Sorry, as an 'audio guy' who uses Windows, I see it all too often. Let's not forget that this is a A/V science site where many users may very tinker with computer software including drivers that may stack or override one another. It's not just the matter of SL sees what or not because even in SL you can have many options of how you want to input whatever audio you are trying to analyze.


Sorry. It's just not as simple as _that_.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metalbender* /forum/post/21588413
> 
> 
> it looks like Flagborg has the DVD at apx. 100 and the BD at apx 40-50. So it is not an apples to apples comparison, correct?





Flagborg has his record levels set to high as seen on his amplitude graph. Both the DVD and Bluray peak at 100%, so they may be an apples to apples comparison.



My waterfall is for a different movie. My waterfall is from the original 1963 version of Flight of the Phoenix, so it is not an apples to apples comparison of Flagborg's waterfalls for sure.


Still, no need to set levels so high that you are near the clipping point (the 100% area). One must note that even when you clip lightly, you may not see it on the waterfall. Soundcard AGC may kick in to prevent clipping.


----------



## ReneV

Re Flageborg's FOTP plots: could the seemingly filtered BD plot be a result of only the core part of the codec being used?


Flageborg?


----------



## Scott Simonian

No. Being lossless or not should not effect the bass extension at all.


Well, unless we want to get *really* nitpicky. DTS @ 768kbps on dvd had a sharp rolloff (actually seen in Flage's dvd plot for FotP) at 15*k*hz.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21588512
> 
> 
> I hear ya but I'm not all hung up on colors, mate. *You gotta understand that there are a million different configurations of a basic computer.* There could be all sorts of different drivers in effect that can do all sorts of things to the audio. Who knows if this is a direct feed from an internal BD player, rip or hooked up from a player and feed through an analog input. *There are thousands of things that can be screwed up before you even get a chance to clip the signal*.




Thousands?










Millions?










Hey, this is not rocket science. My PC is getting on in years, but there is not that much I can touch and still have a working audio system. As long as I can copy movies from cable I am happy with what I have (no bluray).


There are plenty of people who can not get SL to work for some reason. But if we stick with people who have a working version of SL, I have seen no evidence of anything out of line with the resukts that I get via SL. Then again, it did take a while to get my settings right.


I know what Flageborg does because I asked him. I know what Bosso does because I asked him. If I want to know waht others do exactly, I just have to ask.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21588512
> 
> 
> JPC, I'm not trying to be a d**k (not like I have to 'try'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but just take a quick glance in plane-jane windows audio settings, preferences, options, what have you and you'll see that there are tabs that can be ticked to make output audio different from one system to another even with identical components. Whew. Sorry, as an 'audio guy' who uses Windows, I see it all too often. Let's not forget that this is a A/V science site where many users may very tinker with computer software including drivers that may stack or override one another. It's not just the matter of SL sees what or not because even in SL you can have many options of how you want to input whatever audio you are trying to analyze.
> 
> 
> Sorry. It's just not as simple as _that_.




It is just as simple as that in most cases as long as you know what you are doing. People who have no idea what they are doing do not post waterfalls. For that matterm people who do know what they are doing do not post that many waterfalls either!










What do you have to work with at a minimum?


A PC soundcard with an audio input cable if an AVR analog input is used..


A DD decoder if a PC based DVD drive is used. No decoder required for a CD.


The appropriate decoder for Bluray if internal to PC. My PC is way too slow for that, so analog in for Bluray in my case.


A working version of SL.


An appropriate test DVD/CD is nice to have to check things out!



Now there are soundcards and there are soundcards but if you can get TrueRTA, REW and SL to work on your PC, then what is the issue? You have to be able to find the souncard software to set the mixer, but that is up to the user to figure out. If you can play a CD and play a DVD with DD decode, then you should be all set to go if you know what you are doing.


----------



## Scott Simonian

JPC, simple question: do you run Windows XP, Vista or Win7?


If XP.... are you aware of how huge of a change audio in general went thru when Vista came out? If this is new to you and you are still in the XP era, I'd highly suggest reading up on the subject because audio (and how soundcards interact with) in Win7 is very different from how it used to be.


Btw, just cuz someone is posted waterfalls from SL that doesn't mean they know what they are doing. Clipping much? Exactly and it can be that simple or crazy complex. Not all soundcards are made alike. Some have rolloff that must be compensated for. You need a decoder for DD, DTS, TrueHD, DTS-HD MA and they are not all authored the same, unfortunately. Nobody is plotting cd's so we can ignore that. However, anyone can install some audio driver that does all sorts of things including crazy EQ, upsampling and blah blah blah. The possibilities are endless. Thousands, millions? Ummm yeah. Have you ever looked at how many motherboards are out there? Compound that by a large assortment of soundcards, operating systems, drivers, updates. Even videocards are handling audio these days. Omg, yes! There are millions of combinations of computer hardware/software that can make all sorts of results come up in SL.


It may sound like a bunch of hubbub and I'm not trying to spit out noise. It's the unfortunate truth when we're talking about multi-channel audio from a computer. It's not like a HT system although it can be easier these days with HDMI to get one integrated into an HT system.


Seriously, JPC, I'm not trying to be a jerk but if you are not familiar with the HUGE changes wrt audio in a Windows environment (Vista/Win7) then you really got to go read up on it because things are not the same anymore.


----------



## ReneV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21588633
> 
> 
> No. Being lossless or not should not effect the bass extension at all.



I agree that it shouldn't but do we know if there are standards in place to prevent it from happening on core-vs-full tracks?


(To clarify: my question is not about the perceived or actual quality of lossy-vs-lossless codecs, whether in theory or practice; it merely concerns the manner in which the core vs the full part of a HD sound track is created.)


----------



## Scott Simonian

Well... I'm not super clear on how Dolby TrueHD (Meridian Lossless Packing) deals with core and lossless but with DTS-HD Master Audio it's pretty easy.


We know that regular DTS is 'lossy' as in, it drops content that is supposed to be inaudible to consume less space/bandwidth. Let's keep it there and simple. DTS-HD Master Audio (the lossless part) is attached to the lossy core and is just the content that would have been thrown away.


Easy as this:


DTS core + HD lossless content = PCM


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21560348
> 
> 
> Real Steel is the real deal. I can't see this one being anything other than a five star. Every single time the robots were on screen, my hair was moving and the couch was shaking.
> 
> 
> It's movies like this that make me glad I went to the trouble of building the tapped horns. Need to take the rental copy back tomorrow and go get myself the Blu-Ray next time I'm in the city. Didn't hurt that the movie itself was better than I was expecting. Although still not that great - I mean, come on... a soldering _gun_ on a small PCB? You fail electronics class, Evangeline.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234* /forum/post/21560622
> 
> 
> I vote 4 star for real steel. Good LFE but not very deep and high level at the same time. 5 stars would be same as Cloverfield and WotW and I dont think RS is anywhere close to that. A couple of very good scenes though in the movie, but, I want more of them for a higher score.
> 
> Movie was much better than expected though.



I'll vote 4 or possibly 4.5 stars for Real Steel as well. It was Great but having recently watched Percy Jackson Lightning Thief, I dont feel it's quite a 5 star bass flick.


Anyone seen Drive yet? It had some very impressive, albeit few, gun shots!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21588717
> 
> 
> JPC, simple question: do you run Windows XP, Vista or Win7?
> 
> 
> If XP.... are you aware of how huge of a change audio in general went thru when Vista came out? If this is new to you and you are still in the XP era, I'd highly suggest reading up on the subject because audio (and how soundcards interact with) in Win7 is very different from how it used to be.
> 
> 
> Btw, just cuz someone is posted waterfalls from SL that doesn't mean they know what they are doing. Clipping much? Exactly and it can be that simple or crazy complex. Not all soundcards are made alike. Some have rolloff that must be compensated for. You need a decoder for DD, DTS, TrueHD, DTS-HD MA and they are not all authored the same, unfortunately. Nobody is plotting cd's so we can ignore that. However, anyone can install some audio driver that does all sorts of things including crazy EQ, upsampling and blah blah blah. The possibilities are endless. Thousands, millions? Ummm yeah. Have you ever looked at how many motherboards are out there? Compound that by a large assortment of soundcards, operating systems, drivers, updates. Even videocards are handling audio these days. Omg, yes! There are millions of combinations of computer hardware/software that can make all sorts of results come up in SL.
> 
> 
> It may sound like a bunch of hubbub and I'm not trying to spit out noise. It's the unfortunate truth when we're talking about multi-channel audio from a computer. It's not like a HT system although it can be easier these days with HDMI to get one integrated into an HT system.
> 
> 
> Seriously, JPC, I'm not trying to be a jerk but if you are not familiar with the HUGE changes wrt audio in a Windows environment (Vista/Win7) then you really got to go read up on it because things are not the same anymore.




Still have Windows XP, but that is not a major issue for most of my programs. If and when I update my PC to a new unit, then I will get the windows version that has the Widows XP capabilty built in (at extra cost). Some of my programs may not work properly on Windows 7. Does SL work on Windows 7?


One can make life difficult for oneself, or one can make life easy. Assuming that one can get SL to work on the latest windows version (now and in future), the only thing that you need to get SL to work properly is a stereo analog audio input plugged into a properly working soundcard.


All one has to do is plug a cable into your AVR. All the needed decoders are built into the Bluray player and AVR. Now if one wants to turn their PC into a HT setup, they can be my guest.



Test signals are available from REW and other programs. Can be used direct or recorded on CD, DVD, whatever.


Test results of FR for my PC system via SL. Seems to be flat to 10 hz. I perform a similar test for TrueRTA.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21588387
> 
> 
> If you feed your soundcard from your AVR, then there is not that much you can screw up as long as you do not clip.



Sound cards don't have a flat response.


Bosso


----------



## jmnaas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'll vote 4 or possibly 4.5 stars for Real Steel as well. It was Great but having recently watched Percy Jackson Lightning Thief, I dont feel it's quite a 5 star bass flick.
> 
> 
> Anyone seen Drive yet? It had some very impressive, albeit few, gun shots!



Saw Drive last night. Had volume cranked up. All of a sudden at pawn shop scene, unexpected shotgun blast. Dual empires have wife practically messing herself and dogs breaking for the exit. Completely unexpected. Worth watching.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmnaas* /forum/post/21589803
> 
> 
> Saw Drive last night. Had volume cranked up. All of a sudden at pawn shop scene, unexpected shotgun blast. Dual empires have wife practically messing herself and dogs breaking for the exit. Completely unexpected. Worth watching.













I was going to watch it tomorrow night! You spoiled the surprise!



Ian


----------



## jmnaas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to watch it tomorrow night! You spoiled the surprise!
> 
> 
> Ian



No I didn't. Take my word. You will enjoy.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21589757
> 
> 
> Sound cards don't have a flat response.
> 
> 
> Bosso





Tee hee. Is that one of those "not flat to DC" comments?










Everything depends on the specific soundcard being used. Regardless, the soundcard in question must be FR tested to see how flat it is.


My internal PC soundcard (meaning dedicated soundcard - not "on board" sound) measures pretty flat to 10 Hz as is. For TrueRTA I use the soundcard loopback system calibration to generate correction factors. SL has no similar easy to use function.


The REW generated test signals are flat as far as I know, and even with SL (no soundcard correction) my system measures flat to about 10 Hz then shows a roll off. The SL waterfall above clearly shows the sub 10 Hz low frequency roll off (assuming the REW test signal is flat to DC). The green calibration line in the upper spectrogram is flat to 10 hz!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21589757
> 
> 
> Sound cards don't have a flat response.
> 
> 
> Bosso




I might add this question. What soundcard (internal/external) do you use to generate your SL waterfalls? Is it is flat to DC with no compensation?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21588717
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is plotting cd's so we can ignore that.













How is your SL waterfall with this "reference recorded" test file?

http://www.kringlyd.no/kalibrering/k...se_inphase.rar


----------



## maxmercy

Kind of off topic, but bass related nonetheless....


iPhone app. Called 'Fireworks Show'.


Here's the show on its own:











And with a 'finale' done with quick tapping:











This thing pulls no punches.....for best audio quality, use something like a SendStation to send line out and not headphone out...


JSS


----------



## Flageborg

How is your SL waterfall with this "reference recorded" test file?


TEST CD - Test CD - 16 - Pink Noise In Phase, -10 Db
http://www.kringlyd.no/kalibrering/T...20-10%20Db.rar 



Here is my Player...












And here is my waterfall - Amplitude Bar 100%












And here is my waterfall - Amplitude Bar 50%


----------



## maxmercy

For reference, Tom Danley's Fireworks Finale:











JSS


----------



## Shan87

Just watched Real Steel last night and the robot bass effects were pretty good...


----------



## raffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metalbender* /forum/post/21587914
> 
> 
> Can you point out what makes his levels clipped? I do not have spec lab and I would like to try and understand.
> 
> Thanks



Check the right most window for each speclab graph shown below. I've circled the worst areas on the one on the right (Flageborg's BR FOTP) in red. See how even though the maximum amplitude of the audio doesn't reach 100% in speclab it seems like it hits a max and won't go higher. It seems like there is some sort of clipping going on somewhere in the signal chain for that max to be so consistent. Contrast that with the one on the left where even though it has a few spots that hit 100% in speclab the max amplitude for each section of the waveform varies quite a bit (there are no "flat spots").


I guess the only other possibility is that it was mixed that way (doubt it though).


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raffin* /forum/post/21593242
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the only other possibility is that it was mixed that way (doubt it though).



What is your guess about this "Amplitude Bar 40%" version ?


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21593400
> 
> 
> What is your guess about this "Amplitude Bar 40%" version ?



It's not your amplitude that matters, Flageborg. It's that somewhere in your signal chain, the audio is clipping. See how all of your graphs show an absolute maximum on the amplitude bar that for some reason all of your content hits but never exceeds? It shouldn't be that way. None of the content of ANYTHING is mixed at 0dbfs. None, ever. Yet your graphs show that a majority of it is, and that means that somewhere along the line, your signal is clipping.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21593422
> 
> 
> 
> It's that somewhere in your signal chain, the audio is clipping.



Hmmmmm.....have to try to find out more...

Do you have a graph I can compare to?


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21593708
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm.....have to try to find out more...
> 
> Do you have a graph I can compare to?



Other than having a graph to compare to, just adust your waterfall level so that your graph profile doesn't look like a plateau. Essentially all of your waterfalls are generated at a level that is too high for accurate rendering in speclab.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/21593730
> 
> 
> 
> just adust your waterfall level so that your graph profile doesn't look like a plateau.



Which level/parameter do you suggest?


----------



## Scott Simonian

What OS are you using? Win7? Looks like it.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21593827
> 
> 
> What OS are you using? Win7? Looks like it.



Yes, Win7...


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21593837
> 
> 
> Yes, Win7...



Go through you sound settings and check out all your recording sources options. I can't check now on this computer (at work) unfortunately. There should be an option to possibly lower the gain. Otherwise, just go to the general mixer. Have this up while you are doing a water fall. Watch the levels while you do a waterfall. You might be clipping at one place or another and you should see this in the mixer. Each program has its own level... thingy.







If you see one maxing out a lot, that's your problem spot. Lower the input level of that source or program.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21593818
> 
> 
> Which level/parameter do you suggest?



Somehow you need to decrease your output signal. I don't know enough about your set up to tell you. What is being fed to spec lab is way to hot like you have the gain turned up to high somewhere in the signal path.


----------



## Flageborg

Input level = 49(100)

Output level = 54(100)


----------



## Scott Simonian

Input level of what source though? Like I mentioned previously, each program will have it's own level.


Here's what I'd do. Right click on the speaker in the system tray. Go to playback devices. Click on the speakers 'device' and then properties for that device. You may have several other options here other than 'speakers'. Once in the properties, you'll see a few tabs like: General, levels, enhancements, advanced. Stuff like that. First of all, make sure ANY enhancements are turned OFF. Then check you levels in the 'levels' tab. Win7 is very flexible but it can be confusing sometimes and it makes it easy to step on your own toes will working with a program like SL. It took me some finicking around to get mine to play nice.


Run a scene you would plot with SL running and watch all the levels in your Windows mixer and play around with some of these settings. You should see a much more dynamic looking waveform in SL. Even though these sequences are loud, they shouldn't look so crushed like yours do. Before you were running the input to SL really high so you could really see the clipping. Now you have the overall input to SL lower, which we can see but you can still clearly see the signal is being clipped somewhere.


Take a look at JPC's previous post of the older FotP and you can see that his waveform from his graph looks more natural and that a much older movie with lower fidelity. Heheh.


Anyway, not trying to bust your balls or anything. Just want these graphs to be accurate.


----------



## Mpray1983

Someone should take all this info and make a "best practice" instructions on how to run spectrum labs since so many on here including myself have no idea how to run SL. It would lead to so many more graphs being posted.


I once downloaded spectrum labs and was so lost that I deleted almost as soon as I downloaded it when I couldn't find any instructions on how to run it.


----------



## Flageborg

Checking, checking and checking...


Maybe I found the reason why...?


First graph is with Dolby = disabled

Second graph is with Dolby = enabled


What do you think?


----------



## JHAz

Flageborg, when you say Dolby do you mean night mode? That would explain it. That is by definition heavy compression.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz* /forum/post/21594206
> 
> 
> 
> when you say Dolby do you mean night mode?
> 
> 
> That is by definition heavy compression.



No, Dolby is a part of computer sound system which can be disabled/enabled when clicking on the standby symbol in upper left corner.


Additional to enabled there are 3 separate modus = movie, music and game.

Each modus has it's own way of "boosting"/"level-align" all signals...

Dolby Volume...


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21594187
> 
> 
> Checking, checking and checking...
> 
> 
> Maybe I found the reason why...?
> 
> 
> First graph is with Dolby = disabled
> 
> Second graph is with Dolby = enabled
> 
> 
> What do you think?



It's better. Much better. See how many fewer artifacts there are in the bottom octaves? That's good, as FOTP doesn't have much at all below 15hz, though I'm not sure what scene you're capturing. I'm sure the SpecLab experts can tell you more.


I did a simple line drawing to emphasize my point.









The red lines on the right side of this picture show why you're clipping in the first capture. As you can see, that's your absolute limit, or 0dbfs location, even though your scale says it's below 100%. (I think?) You're still reaching that point on some effects, but it's MUCH better in the second capture. I think you're still bordering on the danger zone with your new settings, since I don't think any effects should hit 0dbfs, and there's still some garbage below 20hz in the 2nd attempt that correspond directly to where you're redlining on the right, but you're getting closer! A little more fine tuning and you'll get it perfect.


Edit: Most of the FOTP SpecLab graphs from the first page of this thread are clipped, but here's a GREAT one to compare to with exact timestamps. I believe this is from the DVD version:











See how few artifacts there are? This is pretty much how your new settings look, though the other person's graph is vertically stretched compared to yours, which is a bit compressed.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Colombiana - sounds like a four star to me. Seems like there's a ton of stuff above 20Hz, but not much below there. Have to see some waterfalls to be sure.


----------



## [KYA]Mega

Even from the test tone, I can see there is some clipping with the Amplitude bar at 100%.


I zoomed in the 50% one to make it a similar width to the 100% one, and I circled some peaks that seem to have been stripped away from the 100% one presumably because of clipping:


















Now, it appears you could go much higher than 50% before you start losing the peaks, but definitely not all the way to 100%.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21594322
> 
> 
> No, Dolby is a part of computer sound system which can be disabled/enabled when clicking on the standby symbol in upper left corner.
> 
> 
> Additional to enabled there are 3 separate modus = movie, music and game.
> 
> Each modus has it's own way of "boosting"/"level-align" all signals...
> 
> Dolby Volume...





Flage, can you find your sound mixer?


http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/w...e-b08ef3120a50


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21593827
> 
> 
> What OS are you using? Win7? Looks like it.




Scott, I checked out the software that comes with the replacement / current version of my Turtle Beach PC internal soundcard. I don't see any significant difference between the Windows XP and Windows 7 software.


The various audio decoders are part of the DVD/Bluray player software, and I only have a DVD player in my PC.



Audio card instruction manual PDF below. Minor differences in Windows XP and Windows 7 mixer is clearly shown. Almost looks identical to my present software, and I can clearly identify what is different.


http://www.turtlebeach.com/support/i...CategoryID=390


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega* /forum/post/21595066
> 
> 
> Even from the test tone, I can see there is some clipping with the Amplitude bar at 100%.
> 
> 
> I zoomed in the 50% one to make it a similar width to the 100% one, and I circled some peaks that seem to have been stripped away from the 100% one presumably because of clipping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, it appears you could go much higher than 50% before you start losing the peaks, but definitely not all the way to 100%.





The -10 dB FS test tone (pink noise) may be a bit too high in level. A -20 dB FS test tone (pink noise) would be more appropriate.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21594970
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is from the DVD version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how few artifacts there are? This is pretty much how your new settings look, though the other person's graph is vertically stretched compared to yours, which is a bit compressed.



What about this one from the same scene and timestamps?


----------



## nube

Looks way better. I think you might just have it, finally (though there is one effect that is still clipped in your graph, as seen by the top level measurement). Glad we got that figured out! But now you gotta redo all your previous graphs for accuracy's sake.










Thanks so much for your time and dedication to getting this right, Flageborg. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Took a look at Columbiana in Speclab this morning - I'm now at three stars on this one (DVD version). There is some content down to below 10Hz but very, very little. Most of it is 30Hz and up, where there is a lot of content.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21595844
> 
> 
> 
> Looks way better. I think you might just have it, finally (though there is one effect that is still clipped in your graph, as seen by the top level measurement).



Thank you.


Output Level is now reduced a little bit more...


----------



## nube

That one spiky clipped part is now totally under control, and the pic looks really clean! Great job!


I am no expert (just offering uneducated opinions), so I hope others can chime in, but what I would guess to do now is go back through your favorite movie scenes that are mixed super hot, like the Kungfu Panda Skadoosh scene, the WOTW Pod Emerge scene, Tron, or others to see if you ever have any effects that clip.


Also, if you feel like your graphs don't have enough red/purple/white or aren't correspondingly representative of REALLY HOT effects, you can change the color palette a bit. I don't know what bosso has his set to, but his graphs always look impressively clean, yet also clearly highlight the best effects.


I'm really interested to see new captures compared to your old clipped settings. It would also be really informative to know what source medium they came from, and what language/codec track.


Again, though, thanks a bunch!


----------



## jmnaas

What is the time for the skadoosh scene in lung fu panda. I am sure this is elsewhere in thread but cannot find it. Thanks.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21590333
> 
> 
> Tee hee. Is that one of those "not flat to DC" comments?



Tee hee?










No.



> Quote:
> Everything depends on the specific soundcard being used. Regardless, the soundcard in question must be FR tested to see how flat it is.
> 
> 
> My internal PC soundcard (meaning dedicated soundcard - not "on board" sound) measures pretty flat to 10 Hz as is. For TrueRTA I use the soundcard loopback system calibration to generate correction factors. SL has no similar easy to use function.
> 
> 
> The REW generated test signals are flat as far as I know, and even with SL (no soundcard correction) my system measures flat to about 10 Hz then shows a roll off. The SL waterfall above clearly shows the sub 10 Hz low frequency roll off (assuming the REW test signal is flat to DC). The green calibration line in the upper spectrogram is flat to 10 hz!



Since you're taking your info from the player, everything does not depend on the specific sound card, it depends on the specific player plus the specific sound card.


Here's a smattering of sound card loopback measurements (excluding the additive roll off of whatever player is used:











Some of these sound cards will virtually eliminate everything below 10 Hz, and a couple of the worst ones are from the 2012 "10 best sound cards" list.


The green trace is my interface (I never used a SC for any measurement).


Please post yours.










To measure the player you need to burn a sweep and play it with the player connected to your SC.


You're stuck with whatever the Player=>SC, or Player=>AVR=>SC (depending on which method you use) combined roll off may be, and that data should be posted with your SL caps.


Bosso


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21596158
> 
> 
> 
> Flight of the Phoenix - DVD



Kungfu Panda Skadoosh scene - DVD - at same levels(42%) as above graph from Flight of the Phoenix













Kungfu Panda Skadoosh scene - DVD - at level adjusted output volume(100%)


----------



## nube

Hmm, I feel the egg dripping down my face. My advice is probably bad!


Compare some other graphs of that same scene:











and











Time for others to chime in with assistance, cuz I'm clearly unqualified! Though, I must say that the top graph has an interesting color palette that likely enhances the appearance of effects from -20 to 0dbfs.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21596363
> 
> 
> 
> ...the WOTW Pod Emerge scene,



DVD - at level adjusted output volume(72%)


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21596616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're taking your info from the player, everything does not depend on the specific sound card, it depends on the specific player plus the specific sound card.
> 
> 
> Here's a smattering of sound card loopback measurements (excluding the additive roll off of whatever player is used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these sound cards will virtually eliminate everything below 10 Hz, and a couple of the worst ones are from the 2012 "10 best sound cards" list.
> 
> 
> The green trace is my interface (I never used a SC for any measurement).
> 
> 
> Please post yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To measure the player you need to burn a sweep and play it with the player connected to your SC.
> 
> 
> You're stuck with whatever the Player=>SC, or Player=>AVR=>SC (depending on which method you use) combined roll off may be, and that data should be posted with your SL caps.
> 
> 
> Bosso




I can't disagree with most of that. I have not done any testing of newer equipment. However, if a current bluray / CD player can not reproduce the spec on a reasonbly flat basis to below 10 Hz (3Hz all channel spec) then that would surprise me. Not sure if I want to try to evaluate a limited amount of players to that extent.


I can't find my test CDs at the moment, so later on for the player test. The CD's are always around when I do not need them.


Perhaps I should make a DD test disc to checkout frequency response of the Dolby Digital DVD system. I have been meaning make a test DD DVD, but never got around to it. For players that I can test I have DVD drives in my PC and Bluray players for my audio systems. I also have an older CD player that I could test just for laughs, but that requires a standard CD test disc.



Here is the basic REW sweep of my PC soundcard. Compensation on and off. Looks the same as the SL FR test (green line in the upper spectrogram of SL).



























> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21596616
> 
> 
> 
> The green trace is my interface (I never used a SC for any measurement).
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso





Your "interface" connects to your PC by what method?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21596889
> 
> 
> DVD - at level adjusted output volume(72%)




Flage, on the tab marked Spectrum (2), what value do you use for your offset?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21597991
> 
> 
> 
> Flage, on the tab marked Spectrum (2), what value do you use for your offset?



Adjustments I have to do?


----------



## nube

I don't want to sound like a broken record, but the color palette/scale settings make a big difference in how your graphs look.


Take, for example, the comparison of one of those Skadoosh scene graphs to yours:











(these are rough estimates) Their graph shows below -60 as the blue of the background; your background starts at -42. That's a huge difference. HUGE. Theirs has -60 to -48dbfs elements as greenish gradients; yours has -42 to -32 as green. Theirs has -48 to -38 as yellowish gradients; yours has -32 to -20 as yellow. Theirs has -38 to -20 as reddish gradients; yours has -20 to -5 as red. Theirs has -20 to -10 as pinkish/whitish gradients; yours has -5 to 0, with none ever going whitish. And then theirs continues from -10 to 0 being sorta violet gradients; your scale doesn't include this color.


That was kinda an exhaustive/pedantic list, but I hope you get the point. They're showing content as green that doesn't exist in your graphs. Their green is your background; their yellow is your green; their red is your yellow; their pink/white is your red, and their violet is your red/mild pink. All along, their color palette is making their graphs "pop" with apparently more content, yet you're measuring the same content.


I think an adjustment of your color palette will make your graphs look the same as theirs with your volumes set to the original level of the first FOTP graph you took that eliminated clipping.


Edit: also, by keeping the volume low to avoid clipping, but then adjusting your color palette, you avoid re-incorporating a bunch of the artifacts of your signal chain's clipping (or whatever) into the graphs (which can be seen to occur in this [your] volume increase comparison: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post21596747 ). It's actually kinda the same, really, I guess. Because if you mirrored what the other color palette showed, your palette would be about 18dbfs more 'sensitive' than before.


----------



## mbfleming

Anyone watch Drive yet? There are some foreboding very low bass pulses at points in the movie that shook everything in my apartment. Check out the elevator scene, chapter 13 at total elapsed time 1:10:33


If you have a subwoofer that goes well below 20Hz you will hear what I'm talking about.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbfleming* /forum/post/21600645
> 
> 
> Anyone watch Drive yet? There are some foreboding very low bass pulses at points in the movie that shook everything in my apartment. Check out the elevator scene, chapter 13 at total elapsed time 1:10:33
> 
> 
> If you have a subwoofer that goes well below 20Hz you will hear what I'm talking about.



And that's about all the real bass you will get in what I though was a very mediocre movie. Also, the next time they name a movie 'Drive', it should either be about auto racing or have a few real 'Bullet' like chase scenes.



Ian


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> And that's about all the real bass you will get in what I though was a very mediocre movie. Also, the next time they name a movie 'Drive', it better have a few real 'Bullet' like chase scenes.
> 
> 
> Ian



I thought the mustang scene was pretty good and very "bullitt-esque"


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21600899
> 
> 
> I thought the mustang scene was pretty good and very "bullitt-esque"



I used to road race in my day, lol. The chase scene had it's moments, but unlike Bullet, it was too short, and didn't really impress me.



Ian


----------



## tony123

I agree, not enough "driving" for a movie called "drive".







I remember the elevator scene and the car crashes were nicely done, but a total of 10 seconds of LFE doesn't make the cut in this thread!


----------



## mbfleming




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21600928
> 
> 
> I agree, not enough "driving" for a movie called "drive".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the elevator scene and the car crashes were nicely done, but a total of 10 seconds of LFE doesn't make the cut in this thread!



I thought the movie was great; the LFE was very effective because it was used sparingly. It catches you completely by surprise. I liked this more than the heavy-handed approach in other movies where the bass is constant and loses dramatic effect.


Many of the great LFE moments in other movies are very short.


----------



## tony123

I agree. My favorite LFE is the surprise moments too. I really liked that aspect of Drive. The shotgun blasts sent my wife to her feet! Just pointing out that most movies at the top of this thread include quantity heavily in the formula. Again, not my particular taste.


----------



## JBrax

I also thought it was an excellent movie and the car crash scenes were pretty deep with LFE. Very gruesome in parts and actually had me cringing.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBrax* /forum/post/21601145
> 
> 
> I also thought it was an excellent movie and the car crash scenes were pretty deep with LFE. Very gruesome in parts and actually had me cringing.




The only part of this movie that had me cringing was the non-creative script and the supporting roles shallow acting. However, Mulligan was OK and Brooks portrayal of a mobster surprised me. When I was an actor, I worked at Warner's Hollywood as a PA. One morning when I was walking past Brook's office window, he started making silly faces at me. You can make an actor out of a comic, but you can't take the comic out of the actor.



Ian


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21600928
> 
> 
> I agree, not enough "driving" for a movie called "drive".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the elevator scene and the car crashes were nicely done, but a total of 10 seconds of LFE doesn't make the cut in this thread!



Agreed. Totally forgettable as far as LFE movies go for me. It had a few good parts, but nothing special.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21601133
> 
> 
> I agree. *My favorite LFE is the surprise moments too.* I really liked that aspect of Drive. *The shotgun blasts sent my wife to her feet!* Just pointing out that most movies at the top of this thread include quantity heavily in the formula. Again, not my particular taste.



I agree with you regarding the "surprise moments." I watched the 2011 version of _The Thing_ last night on Blu-ray and there's a classic *surprise* early on; it sent chills up and down my spine with thunderous, deep bass. Has anyone seen that Blu-ray yet?


I just purchased and set up a new SVS PC12-NSD sub for my dedicated Home Theater room and for an "entry level" (so to speak) sub I was blown away by the LFE in scenes such as the one mentioned above.


----------



## chong67

My BIC F12 is coming tomorrow.


Just pick any of the 5* movie to test the subwoofer?


How do I test for the 20hz and below thing.


What other test can I do?


Thanks for your help.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21598147
> 
> 
> Adjustments I have to do?






Offset is fine.


Since your upper spectrogram is always hugging 0 dB, I would raise the range up higher to say +20 dB.


I can't figure out why your upper spectrogram levels are so high. I can't hit those levels even with everything set to maximum.


Click on "amplitude calibration" and see what shows up on that tab.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chong67* /forum/post/21602949
> 
> 
> My BIC F12 is coming tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Just pick any of the 5* movie to test the subwoofer?
> 
> 
> How do I test for the 20hz and below thing.
> 
> 
> What other test can I do?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Just put in cloverfield and your set! Honestly though just watch your favorite films again. Best way to enjoy the sub


----------



## intoflatlines




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21605133
> 
> 
> Just put in cloverfield and your set! Honestly though just watch your favorite films again. Best way to enjoy the sub



How is Cloverfield DVD vs BD?


----------



## Gellidius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chong67* /forum/post/21602949
> 
> 
> My BIC F12 is coming tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Just pick any of the 5* movie to test the subwoofer?
> 
> 
> How do I test for the 20hz and below thing.
> 
> 
> What other test can I do?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



be aware that your F12 is rated down to 25 Hz, and at unspecified points.

i doubt that you will be able to playback frequencies lower than 20-25 Hz.


----------



## jaramill

Okay I just downloaded Kanye West's song "Runaway" from his album My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy on iTunes. The reason I got it is because I liked the opening beat which was featured on the Bud Light Platinum commercial during the Super Bowl. Didn't know it was Kanye West til I googled it to find it out it was him.


The point?? Well I played the track through AppleTV on my Marantz SR7005 AVR with Martin Logan ESLs and the Outlaw LFM-1 EX subwoofer.


I was NOT expecting this massive low rumble bass on this song. The first minute (30-60 seconds) is where it kicked in. Definitely a nice song to test out your sub. Now to see the video just search for the 9min video on YouTube.com


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21603975
> 
> 
> 
> Offset is fine.
> 
> 
> Click on "amplitude calibration" and see what shows up on that tab.



Thank you - your help is much appreciated - step by step

Here is my next tab...


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21606361
> 
> 
> Thank you - your help is much appreciated - step by step
> 
> Here is my next tab...





Change the calibration factor to 1. That should take care of a lot of things that do not look right. When I changed the calibration factor from 1 to your setting of 6, my spectrograms read much higher in dB level than usual.


If you want to be more precise, later on if you have a test tone (sine wave) recorded at a known value with your usual mixer settings, you can use the calculator to set the "calibration factor" so -20 dB FS= -20 dB FS.


----------



## Flageborg

Is it ok to use this file with known values?



TEST CD - Test CD - 16 - Pink Noise In Phase, -10 Db
http://www.kringlyd.no/kalibrering/T...20-10%20Db.rar


----------



## Metalbender




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21600362
> 
> 
> Mailing out some copies of the demo this week. I can't believe the amount of people that don't have this thing yet...I thought everyone had it. Anyone lookin for a copy PM me becuz i'm moving soon and will be out of commission for a little while.
> 
> 
> I also watched Three Musketeers last night and I was shocked by the amount of deep bass but it also seemed to have some quality as well. Would definitely recommend as a good bass movie. At least a 4 and I am a tough critic when it comes to bass. I think it blows away real steel in the bass department.



Thanks for getting the demo out.

Also which one there are a bunch of three musketeers movies?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21606578
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to be more precise, later on if you have a test tone (sine wave) recorded at a known value with your usual mixer settings, you can use the calculator to set the "calibration factor" so -20 dB FS= -20 dB FS.



Is this ok?


TEST CD - Test CD - 52 - Sinusoidal Tone 100 Hz -10 Db


----------



## Flageborg

Star Wars Episode II: Attack Of The Clones (2 Discs) - DVD


Opening scene - StarWars_ATOC_Flyover_explosion


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21601133
> 
> 
> I agree. My favorite LFE is the surprise moments too. I really liked that aspect of Drive. The shotgun blasts sent my wife to her feet! Just pointing out that most movies at the top of this thread include quantity heavily in the formula. Again, not my particular taste.



I thought the movie was pretty good. I agree about the surprise loud deep bass moments. There were not that many here but when they came it was very explosive. The gun shots were devastatingly loud !!! The elevator scene had a weird low boom that shook my room everytime it happened. Abducted had two good deep bass moments. The house explosion and then the train roaring down the tracks.


----------



## Flageborg

Die Hard 4.0 [2007] [DVD]

Chapter 5


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21607122
> 
> 
> Star Wars Episode II: Attack Of The Clones (2 Discs)
> 
> 
> Opening scene - StarWars_ATOC_Flyover_explosion



Is that from the BluRay? Here's the DVD:











The BluRay was gutted.


JSS


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21607216
> 
> 
> 
> Is that from the BluRay?
> 
> The BluRay was gutted.



Yes, it is from the DVD with DVD cover included in Graph

I use Bluray covers in graphs with BD content


Have to check Bluray version tomorrow


----------



## Flageborg

Black Hawk Down - Superbit Collection (5.1/DTS) DVD

F****** Irene Scene


----------



## Flageborg

The Incredible Hulk (2008) DVD

Scene with Sound Canons in Park


----------



## manthatsnice

.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Flageborg.... dude, you got it!










Those look _very_ good!


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manthatsnice* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> Sorry for the threadjack but please do not buy the demo disk from Mpray1983. He is simply copying Scubasteve's v2.0 disk ( Home Theater Demo Disc - Version 2.0 ) which has been available for free for more than a year.
> 
> 
> My understanding is that he is charging $50 for the copies.
> 
> 
> Feel free to waste your $ if you like. But I think what he is doing is unethical, immoral, and downright wrong. Consider yourself warned.
> 
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled LFE talk...
> 
> 
> Cory



I'm sorry you feel that way. I had a couple blank disks and decided to send them out since I had cancel my GTG. The supplies needed aren't cheap at all. Furthermore I never claimed that it was mine.


If your so high and mighty why don't you make copies for everyone and buy in bulk to keep the cost down on the 50gb disks. Then take the time to figure out the shipping to every individual persons address so as to make sure you don't even make a cent off of it. What did you expect...did you want me to go through a bunch of trouble with the chance of losing money?


This is not what I wanted to happen at all. I'm just not going to do it anymore. I hear of people lookin for it all the time so I decided to help out with my extra disks.


----------



## Mpray1983

Scubasteve wrote this himself in his own thread.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scubasteve2365* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think the price is fair cause it's a time consuming process with many steps, however price isn't the issue. At least from my position. No money, even under costs, should change hands. The outcome, if any such attention is called to this thread, is AVS banning such content and everyone losing out. Burn copies for any local friends, or for a theater meet, but beyond that don't let any money exchange hands. Again, content creators, those that worked on some of these movies, have seen this thread and we don't want the pot stirred.


----------



## manthatsnice

.


----------



## bori

Has anyone seen the blu ray ice quake? Saw it today and it has very strong LFE during the quake scenes which were plenty throughout.


----------



## drewTT

Anyone catch 'The River' tonight? Some pretty decent bass for a TV show at parts.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21607216
> 
> 
> Is that from the BluRay? Here's the DVD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BluRay was gutted.
> 
> 
> JSS



Nope. It's a difference in color scales. All of Flageborg's content is mirrored in the graph you posted, and vice versa, but with a different intensity. See my comparison of different color palette scales and an analysis of its effects here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post21599864


----------



## Toe

Watched Pulse on DVD last night for the first time and damn! That scene toward the end in the boiler room/basement was crazy! I have never heard/seen my surround speakers jump/shake/vibrate so violently!










Is the blu ray just as good? I hope it has not been filtered? Is the PQ on the blu ray significantly better? The DVD PQ was pretty rough I thought.


Thanks


----------



## Mpray1983

We should all make a new thread with a poll to decide the very best LFE scenes to make one compilation demo disk that covers everything just for LFE. LFEman and I were discussing this earlier. Anyone interested?


----------



## tony123

That graph on "Irene" explains why I've never found it to be a good demo. Looks like the impressiveness is down at 7hz. My -3 point is 11hz and I then drop sharply. I'd love to hear it on capable subs.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21616562
> 
> 
> That graph on "Irene" explains why I've never found it to be a good demo. Looks like the impressiveness is down at 7hz. My -3 point is 11hz and I then drop sharply. I'd love to hear it on capable subs.



Yeah - that scene in BHD requires extension below what our tapped horns can do. Sounds like nothing special to me, too.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21616562
> 
> 
> That graph on "Irene" explains why I've never found it to be a good demo. Looks like the impressiveness is down at 7hz. My -3 point is 11hz and I then drop sharply. I'd love to hear it on capable subs.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21616576
> 
> 
> Yeah - that scene in BHD requires extension below what our tapped horns can do. Sounds like nothing special to me, too.



There is PLENTY of content right there at 18hz ... and then 32hz .... and then 45hz .... and then.....


C'mon guys.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21616468
> 
> 
> We should all make a new thread with a poll to decide the very best LFE scenes to make one compilation demo disk that covers everything just for LFE. LFEman and I were discussing this earlier. Anyone interested?



Interested. Please consider some of these (scroll down to Dolby/DTS/THX):

http://www.demo-world.eu/trailers/hi...n-trailers.php 


Lots of what's on ScubaSteve's disc is good stuff. I submit the following in addition:


Hulk - Sonic Cannons. Damn is this powerful.

Battle:LA - Helo ride to Santa Monica FOB.

Battle:LA - Battle with the heavy weapon that has legs ending with the Lt blowing hisself up to save the rest of the guys

X-Men:1st Class - Magneto Mayhem; you choose, there's plenty

Iron Man 2 - Jumping off C-17 into the Expo, beginning of film, great fireworks booms after he lands

Tron:Legacy - Transport to the grid

Scott Pilgrim - Rockit battle, Bass battle and Amp v Amp battle

Thor - Heimdall's Observatory crashing down, 1st warp on BiFrost and some Jotunheim footage

The Pacific - Iwo Jima battle. You will leap for your volume knob. This is STRONG stuff.


'Oldies' but goodies:


Lots of bits from Transformers 1&2 - (not 'true' ULFE, but damn I love those films), gotta have the Ironhide flip, I bet that one scene caused many people to upgrade their subs! Bee killing Brawl, Highway chase, etc. From TF2, demolisher transforming, sideswipe intro, Megs brought back to life and beating on Starscream, Ravage hitting the beach, final fight with Devs assembling and the B-1 bombing run, The Fallen stabbing Optimus. Great chest thump on the rail gun firing and killing Devs.

Attack of the Clones intro scene prior to the most over-done explosion of all time

Batman Begins - Tumbler introduction and Tumbler doing 180 during chase

The Dark Knight - Gatling Gun firing into bricks

Star Trek - Warp 'booms', Vulcan bites the dust

Xmen: Wolverine - Gambit intro; this rocked my world in cinema.


JSS


----------



## Mpray1983

I think scuba Steve's disk is great but still leaves a lot to be desired. His disk is also geared towards visual and surround effects as well. I think with one just dedicated to LFE tracks would be waaaaaay cooler. Also if we could fit it onto a 25gb single layer blu ray instead of the 50gb dual layer it would be much more cost effective.


The skadoosh scene


A couple scenes from dark of the moon


The three musketeers 2011 (flying ship crash)


The light jet battle from tron

Welcome to the grid


Xmen first class magneto scenes


Granted many of these came out after he did his disk but we should come up with out own.


----------



## Metalbender

not to be un orginall but Archaeas sub test had a pretty good list




Movie Track List

Animusic - Last Track with the deep bass

BattleField LA - Ship Thrusters

Book of Eli - Town Square Gunfight

Dolby Digital - Canyon trailer

Dolby Digital - Rain trailer

Drumline - final faceoff

Flight of the Phoenix - initial crash scene

How to Train your Dragon - megadragon bursts through cliff

Hulk - Cop Car Smash - comes out of ground, shockwave, smashes car

Hulk - Sonic Cannon

Iron Man - Jericho Missle

John Mayor Song - Waiting for the World to Change

Kung Foo Panda - Skadoosh scene

Master and Commander - Cannons in ship battle

Matrix Revolutions - Architect voice

Red Cliff - Drum Beats during ship battle scene

Star Wars - Pod Race warmup

Terminator Salvataion - Robot destroys shed

THX - Amazing Life Trailer

Titan AE - Ice Field

Transformers 3 - Bumblebee Highway Flip

Tron Legacy - entering club scene

War of the Worlds - Pod emerges


----------



## Kimwyn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metalbender* /forum/post/21618709
> 
> 
> not to be un orginall but Archaeas sub test had a pretty good list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movie Track List
> 
> Animusic - Last Track with the deep bass
> 
> BattleField LA - Ship Thrusters
> 
> Book of Eli - Town Square Gunfight
> 
> Dolby Digital - Canyon trailer
> 
> Dolby Digital - Rain trailer
> 
> Drumline - final faceoff
> 
> Flight of the Phoenix - initial crash scene
> 
> How to Train your Dragon - megadragon bursts through cliff *(Click)*
> 
> Hulk - Cop Car Smash - comes out of ground, shockwave, smashes car
> 
> Hulk - Sonic Cannon *(Click)*
> 
> Iron Man - Jericho Missle *(Click)*
> 
> John Mayor Song - Waiting for the World to Change
> 
> Kung Foo Panda - Skadoosh scene
> 
> Master and Commander - Cannons in ship battle
> 
> Matrix Revolutions - Architect voice
> 
> Red Cliff - Drum Beats during ship battle scene
> 
> Star Wars - Pod Race warmup
> 
> Terminator Salvataion - Robot destroys shed
> 
> THX - Amazing Life Trailer
> 
> Titan AE - Ice Field
> 
> Transformers 3 - Bumblebee Highway Flip
> 
> Tron Legacy - entering club scene
> 
> War of the Worlds - Pod emerges



The scenes i have noted above do not have any type of "WOW" effect in my room. If i decide to listen to these scenes at near reference, they still dont make me go







even when i play them for others who come to listen to my system it doesnt get a good reaction and i am appalled as these always get the nod for great LFE scenes. Does anyone have the graphs for those particular scenes? Because i want to see if those scenes have similar FRs so i can know exactly where i am lacking.


P.S I have a HSU ULS-15 dual drive and my room is about 4500^3 ft with solid concrete walls all around.


----------



## Kimwyn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21618311
> 
> 
> I think scuba Steve's disk is great but still leaves a lot to be desired. His disk is also geared towards visual and surround effects as well. I think with one just dedicated to LFE tracks would be waaaaaay cooler. Also if we could fit it onto a 25gb single layer blu ray instead of the 50gb dual layer it would be much more cost effective.
> 
> 
> The skadoosh scene
> 
> 
> A couple scenes from dark of the moon
> 
> 
> The three musketeers 2011 (flying ship crash)
> 
> 
> The light jet battle from tron
> 
> Welcome to the grid
> 
> 
> Xmen first class magneto scenes
> 
> 
> Granted many of these came out after he did his disk but we should come up with out own.



Have you shipped my demo disc as yet? I emailed you and you have not replied so maybe you will see this.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metalbender* /forum/post/21618709
> 
> 
> not to be un orginall but Archaeas sub test had a pretty good list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movie Track List
> 
> Animusic - Last Track with the deep bass
> 
> BattleField LA - Ship Thrusters
> 
> Book of Eli - Town Square Gunfight
> 
> Dolby Digital - Canyon trailer
> 
> Dolby Digital - Rain trailer
> 
> Drumline - final faceoff
> 
> Flight of the Phoenix - initial crash scene
> 
> How to Train your Dragon - megadragon bursts through cliff
> 
> Hulk - Cop Car Smash - comes out of ground, shockwave, smashes car
> 
> Hulk - Sonic Cannon
> 
> Iron Man - Jericho Missle
> 
> John Mayor Song - Waiting for the World to Change
> 
> Kung Foo Panda - Skadoosh scene
> 
> Master and Commander - Cannons in ship battle
> 
> Matrix Revolutions - Architect voice
> 
> Red Cliff - Drum Beats during ship battle scene
> 
> Star Wars - Pod Race warmup
> 
> Terminator Salvataion - Robot destroys shed
> 
> THX - Amazing Life Trailer
> 
> Titan AE - Ice Field
> 
> Transformers 3 - Bumblebee Highway Flip
> 
> Tron Legacy - entering club scene
> 
> War of the Worlds - Pod emerges





If you think the Canyon and Rain trailers are good, you need to see/hear the dolby bit harvest, spheres, and countdown trailers, as well as the DTS SFX trailer. Available at the link above in my last post. Short and to the point. Bit harvest shakes the room.


JSS


----------



## tony123

I'd enjoy an LFE only disc, but realize that the majority of these lists ARE on Scuba's disc. The current disc gives me LFE until I cry uncle. Seems like the payoff for the work involved would be really slim. But hey... someone does it, I'll be looking to get a copy.


----------



## Kimwyn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21619552
> 
> 
> If you think the Canyon and Rain trailers are good, you need to see/hear the dolby bit harvest, spheres, and countdown trailers, as well as the DTS SFX trailer. Available at the link above in my last post. Short and to the point. Bit harvest shakes the room.
> 
> 
> JSS



So, can you burn those demos on the link to a BD or do you have to listen via the cpu?


----------



## mrcoop

what the hell is up with the short dts clip before some movies...darn thing has got to 10db's higher then the movie...with some low end...I set my receiver @ -8 to -12 depending on the movie and when that darn dts plays for 10 seconds, I jump right out of my dam seat everytime. Anyone else hear it...WAY LOUD and I like my movies loud (reference).


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21619799
> 
> 
> what the hell is up with the short dts clip before some movies...darn thing has got to 10db's higher then the movie...with some low end...I set my receiver @ -8 to -12 depending on the movie and when that darn dts plays for 10 seconds, I jump right out of my dam seat everytime. Anyone else hear it...WAY LOUD and I like my movies loud (reference).



I've noticed the same thing. Someone mentioned this a few pages back. I've noticed that some previews run very hot.


----------



## Toe

Definitely need that scene at the end of Airbender with the huge title wave as far as a LFE demo disc goes.


I just watched Transformers 3 again and did not think the Bumblebee highway flip was anything special for LFE. Much better choices in the last 45 minutes of that movie for LFE demo purposes including the skyscraper scene and a few others IMO.


The twin battle in Scott Pilgrim would be a good choice.


The last battle part near the end of the animated film "9" is great demo material.


Of course all the obvious ones like WOTW, TIH, Cloverfield, FOTP, etc....need to be on there.


----------



## Gellidius

they're starting to do the same thing as advertising on TV: much louder than the rest, to attract attention.

for me, it does exactly the reverse, i never watch those previews for this reason, and they sure lose sales as i'm sure lots of people do like me.


----------



## the_abbot

I want to take a look at the process of creating a demo disc. I am very curious about it. I would love to create a demo for myself that is not limited by optical media (i.e. runs from HDD versus bluray disc). It would be awesome to have ALL of the LFE scenes I enjoy in one place and not have to worry about a 25 or 50 gig limit.


----------



## manthatsnice

May be old news to some but here is a fairly new BD LFE demo disk, sized and formatted to fit on a DL DVD. Small effort but may be worth a dL, especially for free.









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1391873 


Sorry for possibly poor hyperlink--I'm on my phone.


Cory


----------



## SbWillie

 This place is opening in two weeks and is gonna be sweet! (See sub stack in lower portion of screen's frame + corner loaded surround sub encl.!)


----------



## drewTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SbWillie* /forum/post/21621020
> 
> This place is opening in two weeks and is gonna be sweet! (See sub stack in lower portion of screen's frame + corner loaded surround sub encl.!)



Needs more cowbell.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gellidius* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> they're starting to do the same thing as advertising on TV: much louder than the rest, to attract attention.
> 
> for me, it does exactly the reverse, i never watch those previews for this reason, and they sure lose sales as i'm sure lots of people do like me.



Congress just passed a new law that makes it so tv commercials and maybe movie previews are no longer allowed to make the volume dramatically louder anymore.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21622364
> 
> 
> Congress just passed a new law that makes it so tv commercials and maybe movie previews are no longer allowed to make the volume dramatically louder anymore.




True, but it will take close to a year to implement it.












Ian


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21614833
> 
> 
> Nope. It's a difference in color scales. All of Flageborg's content is mirrored in the graph you posted, and vice versa, but with a different intensity. See my comparison of different color palette scales and an analysis of its effects here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post21599864



Gotcha, I see the (lack of) difference now. It was from the DVD, which IMO had much hotter LFE than the BluRay (I own both).


JSS


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimwyn* /forum/post/21619704
> 
> 
> So, can you burn those demos on the link to a BD or do you have to listen via the cpu?



Yup, and some are available with lossless audio. I only have a DVD burner, so I have to use AVCHD format, which only allows lossy Dolby Digital 5.1, and it is still pretty impressive.


JSS


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and some are available with lossless audio. I only have a DVD burner, so I have to use AVCHD format, which only allows lossy Dolby Digital 5.1, and it is still pretty impressive.
> 
> 
> JSS



I find it hard to tell the difference between Dolby digital and Dolby true HD but I definitely do use the lossless audio tracks whenever they are available.


----------



## maxmercy

The lossless allows for greater than 5.1 channels that several of the trailers use.


JSS


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The lossless allows for greater than 5.1 channels that several of the trailers use.
> 
> 
> JSS



Are you talking about 7.1 stuff?


----------



## Toe

I would love to see some graphs for many scenes in Hellboy 2 which I just watched, but the 2 I am most curious about, both of which nearly tore the house off its foundation are the "Elemental" scene and the scene where the huge rock giant emerges to let them into the Golden Army chamber. Both of these would also be prime candidates for the demo disc!


Oh in case its not obvious, Hellboy 2 is an EASY 5 star IMO.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21623028
> 
> 
> Are you talking about 7.1 stuff?



Yup. Almost all of the Dolby and DTS trailers on the site have 7.1 available (lossless versions).


JSS


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Almost all of the Dolby and DTS trailers on the site have 7.1 available (lossless versions).
> 
> 
> JSS



There really isn't a lot of 7.1 soundtracks available. Until recently there was next to nothing. Before 2010 I can only think of 2...3:10 to Yuma and master and commander.


----------



## tony123

I can't recall titles, but I bet I've watched 6-8 of 7.1 movies in the last year. Only one did I notice a real advantage and I can't remember that either.







maybe KFP2 ?


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't recall titles, but I bet I've watched 6-8 of 7.1 movies in the last year. Only one did I notice a real advantage and I can't remember that either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe KFP2 ?



In the last year there was tons...tron, dark of the moon, captain America...to name

A few. Even with only 5 speakers I still notice a difference with movies with 7.1 sound tracks sounding better.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21623671
> 
> 
> There really isn't a lot of 7.1 soundtracks available. Until recently there was next to nothing. Before 2010 I can only think of 2...3:10 to Yuma and master and commander.



M&C has never been 7.1 but there were at least a several dozen upmixed/remixed titles in 7.1 on BD long before 2010.


According to Blu-raystats.com

*2007*

13 releases in 7.1

*2008*

45 releases in 7.1

*2009*

76 releases in 7.1

*2010*

65 releases in 7.1

*2011*

87 releases in 7.1


That's 287 movies in 7.1 from the beginning to Dec 31st 2011. Not bad.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> M&C has never been 7.1 but there were at least a couple dozen upmixed/remixed titles in 7.1 on BD long before 2010.



You are right I just checked it...someone told me it was


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> M&C has never been 7.1 but there were at least a several dozen upmixed/remixed titles in 7.1 on BD long before 2010.
> 
> 
> According to Blu-raystats.com
> 
> 
> 2007
> 
> 13 releases in 7.1
> 
> 
> 2008
> 
> 45 releases in 7.1
> 
> 
> 2009
> 
> 76 releases in 7.1
> 
> 
> 2010
> 
> 65 releases in 7.1
> 
> 
> 2011
> 
> 87 releases in 7.1
> 
> 
> That's 287 movies in 7.1 from the beginning to Dec 31st 2011. Not bad.



How many of those titles are any good tho? Pre-2010


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21620183
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take a look at the process of creating a demo disc. I am very curious about it. I would love to create a demo for myself that is not limited by optical media (i.e. runs from HDD versus bluray disc). It would be awesome to have ALL of the LFE scenes I enjoy in one place and not have to worry about a 25 or 50 gig limit.



All you need is a Boxee + Hard Drive


Then you have something like this on your screen...


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21624526
> 
> 
> All you need is a Boxee + Hard Drive
> 
> 
> Then you have something like this on your screen...



Is that a porno I see between Rambo and Tron


----------



## the_abbot

LOL @ raistline!

Flageborg, I own a Dune so I know what you mean. I am interested in having one very large "disc" (i.e. collection) of the scenes I like to use for demo purposes. None of the other demo discs contain *all* the scenes I enjoy. And there are some scenes that are included that I would've left out. The other discs are great, don't get me wrong, but there always seems to be a few great scenes left out. I want it all. In one place.









The only way to accomplish that is to do it myself.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline* /forum/post/21624752
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a porno I see between Rambo and Tron



I don't understand how it is possible to jump in to a conclusion like that....


But anyway - this is the movie


----------



## Matt1966

.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> All you need is a Boxee + Hard Drive
> 
> 
> Then you have something like this on your screen...



Or an htpc!


----------



## TimVG

Three musketeers (2011) has great bass throughout. Anyone have any scans on that? Could be 4 to 5 star material imo.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Three musketeers (2011) has great bass throughout. Anyone have any scans on that? Could be 4 to 5 star material imo.



I completely agree!!! Especially when the ship crashes!!!


----------



## the_abbot

I plan on watching that over the next couple of days.

But I really think we need to establish a true grading scale for LFE. People are tossing around the 5 star rating waaaay too easily these days IMO. We all know that LFE performance is relative, but there should be a base reference point that we all agree on.


----------



## pokekevin

other than lfe was the film any good?


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> other than lfe was the film any good?



It's alright and entertaining to watch once. It's one of those movies that gives red box it's purpose.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand how it is possible to jump in to a conclusion like that....
> 
> 
> But anyway - this is the movie



Pretty sure he was joking:...


----------



## nube

The Three Musketeers might just be a 5 star movie. Lots of bass effects, although their use was neither subtle nor elegant - they were often completely unwarranted by the action on the screen (or lack thereof), and were just brown notes on the mix. Speaking of, the LFE mix seemed very hot, almost too much at times, kinda like Tron. Overall a terrible teen movie, too. But it does have a large quantity of bass, the only thing required for this rating.


There was one scene I really liked.
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Towards the end of the movie, The Three Musketeers has a scene very similar to M&C.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Evaluated Running Scared last night. Agree with the current rating on it. That club scene was off the wall... someone had fun with their subharmonic synthesizer on that scene. The horns were really letting loose there.


Lots of nice gunshots, too.


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21633674
> 
> 
> The Three Musketeers might just be a 5 star movie. Lots of bass effects, although their use was neither subtle nor elegant - they were often completely unwarranted by the action on the screen (or lack thereof), and were just brown notes on the mix. Speaking of, the LFE mix seemed very hot, almost too much at times, kinda like Tron. Overall a terrible teen movie, too. But it does have a large quantity of bass, the only thing required for this rating.
> 
> 
> There was one scene I really liked.
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Towards the end of the movie, The Three Musketeers has a scene very similar to M&C.



Completely agree with this. I'd love to see some scans, as I'm 20hz limited at the moment, and am curious to see if has content below that.


----------



## Toe

I would still love to see some graphs of Hellboy 2 with the 2 scenes that I mentioned if you guys get a chance







The 2 scenes were the Elemental chapter and the part where the rock creature comes out of the ground toward the last part of the movie.


Thanks!


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21634780
> 
> 
> I would still love to see some graphs of Hellboy 2 with the 2 scenes that I mentioned if you guys get a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 scenes were the Elemental chapter and the part where the rock creature comes out of the ground toward the last part of the movie.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I'm a fan of the Hellboy movies. I found that the bass in Hellboy I was even better than that of Hellboy II. I thought it was a better movie overall as well.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21634881
> 
> 
> I'm a fan of the Hellboy movies. I found that the bass in Hellboy I was even better than that of Hellboy II. I thought it was a better movie overall as well.



I enjoy both movies, but I think my feelings are the opposite of yours all around







. I watched both of them back to back on Thurs last week and in my setup there was absolutely no comparison.........Hellboy II was in a completely different league as far as LFE vs HB1







HB1 was good, but HB2 was stunning. I thought HB2 was much more entertaining in general as well. HB1 dragged a bit for me in the middle. Different strokes, its all good.


Maybe there are some graphs from HB2 from the old threads? I did not even think to check that.


Edit: Just noticed on the front page that Hellboy is under the 3 star list and HB2 is under the 4.5. I thought HB2 was easily good enough for 5 star and HB1 I would probably rate a 3.5, so 1/2 star more for each.


----------



## mojomike

It's been a while since I've watched either of them. I'm going to have to revisit both.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21634780
> 
> 
> I would still love to see some graphs of Hellboy 2 with the 2 scenes that I mentioned if you guys get a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 scenes were the Elemental chapter and the part where the rock creature comes out of the ground toward the last part of the movie.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



There is some in first page but not those what you asked, i might check those scenes later.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21635239
> 
> 
> There is some in first page but not those what you asked, i might check those scenes later.



Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## Intimdtr77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21617977
> 
> 
> Interested. Please consider some of these (scroll down to Dolby/DTS/THX):
> 
> http://www.demo-world.eu/trailers/hi...n-trailers.php
> 
> 
> Lots of what's on ScubaSteve's disc is good stuff. I submit the following in addition:
> 
> 
> Hulk - Sonic Cannons. Damn is this powerful.
> 
> Battle:LA - Helo ride to Santa Monica FOB.
> 
> Battle:LA - Battle with the heavy weapon that has legs ending with the Lt blowing hisself up to save the rest of the guys
> 
> X-Men:1st Class - Magneto Mayhem; you choose, there's plenty
> 
> Iron Man 2 - Jumping off C-17 into the Expo, beginning of film, great fireworks booms after he lands
> 
> Tron:Legacy - Transport to the grid
> 
> Scott Pilgrim - Rockit battle, Bass battle and Amp v Amp battle
> 
> Thor - Heimdall's Observatory crashing down, 1st warp on BiFrost and some Jotunheim footage
> 
> The Pacific - Iwo Jima battle. You will leap for your volume knob. This is STRONG stuff.
> 
> 
> 'Oldies' but goodies:
> 
> 
> Lots of bits from Transformers 1&2 - (not 'true' ULFE, but damn I love those films), gotta have the Ironhide flip, I bet that one scene caused many people to upgrade their subs! Bee killing Brawl, Highway chase, etc. From TF2, demolisher transforming, sideswipe intro, Megs brought back to life and beating on Starscream, Ravage hitting the beach, final fight with Devs assembling and the B-1 bombing run, The Fallen stabbing Optimus. Great chest thump on the rail gun firing and killing Devs.
> 
> Attack of the Clones intro scene prior to the most over-done explosion of all time
> 
> Batman Begins - Tumbler introduction and Tumbler doing 180 during chase
> 
> The Dark Knight - Gatling Gun firing into bricks
> 
> Star Trek - Warp 'booms', Vulcan bites the dust
> 
> Xmen: Wolverine - Gambit intro; this rocked my world in cinema.
> 
> 
> JSS



Has there been any other threads started regarding this? I would love to have a DVD with all of my favorite LFE and surround scenes to show off to friends!


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte* /forum/post/21158099
> 
> 
> To me, it felt like the overall level on CA was a bit low - I left it that way because I was watching with my wife, but I may go back and rewatch all or parts with it turned up (master, not just LFE) to see what I missed out on.



Watched Captain America this weekend - a good watch. Curious, has anyone plotted or graphed this one. Seems to have the opportunity for some good bass moments - but seemed to be lacking some "LFE gain" (especially for the bomber take-off scenes near the end of the move, also the propeller effects on the pilot guided bombs). In fact at one point I had to get up and check, to make make sure all of my SVS cylinders were firing - they were


----------



## Metalbender

Has any one done waterfall of Batman dark knight? Im sure it has been done I cant find them thanks.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Newcomers to the bass waterfall/graph/plot/chart/measurement thing, remember, there is an older thread with plenty of charts.









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=755493


----------



## Ricci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21634935
> 
> 
> I enjoy both movies, but I think my feelings are the opposite of yours all around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I watched both of them back to back on Thurs last week and in my setup there was absolutely no comparison.........Hellboy II was in a completely different league as far as LFE vs HB1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HB1 was good, but HB2 was stunning. I thought HB2 was much more entertaining in general as well. HB1 dragged a bit for me in the middle. Different strokes, its all good.
> 
> 
> Maybe there are some graphs from HB2 from the old threads? I did not even think to check that.
> 
> 
> Edit: Just noticed on the front page that Hellboy is under the 3 star list and HB2 is under the 4.5. I thought HB2 was easily good enough for 5 star and HB1 I would probably rate a 3.5, so 1/2 star more for each.



I think I put some HB2 waterfalls in the old thread towards the end. It's a fun one. Nothing super loud but lots of sludgy deep sub 20Hz stuff.


----------



## Metalbender




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21638943
> 
> 
> Newcomers to the bass waterfall/graph/plot/chart/measurement thing, remember, there is an older thread with plenty of charts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=755493



thanks


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/21639315
> 
> 
> I think I put some HB2 waterfalls in the old thread towards the end. It's a fun one. Nothing super loud but lots of sludgy deep sub 20Hz stuff.



Thanks Ricci. I will check it out.


----------



## the_abbot

I went to see The Phantom Menance 3D yesterday and was reminded about something only we LFE nerds can appreciate. During a quiet part of the movie, you could hear some THUNDEROUS lfe coming from the theater next door(I never found out what the movie was). I always sit there and try to guess how low the lfe must be dropping. Most people hate hearing it, but I love it. LOL

It also makes me wonder if that is what my next door neighbors hear when I put my home system into reference mode.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Hahah. I'm the same way. It will be some quiet dialog or something and ''rrrbbbmmmmmbbbb" from the next theater. I'm like, "oooooOOOoo ominous."


----------



## croseiv

Just finished watching Tron:Legacy. Lfe was stellar. I did notice several scenes where the audio seemed to clip (as has already been mentioned). But it didn't detract too much from the movie IMO.


----------



## maxmercy

I found that after I upgraded the firmware in my receiver, some mini-dropouts were fixed that were much worse than the clipping that has been noted in several scenes. Overall, good soundtrack, GREAT score, decent film, apparently a sequel is in the works.


JSS


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/21641358
> 
> 
> Just finished watching Tron:Legacy. Lfe was stellar. I did notice several scenes where the audio seemed to clip (as has already been mentioned). But it didn't detract too much from the movie IMO.



Can you tell what scenes have this clipping?


----------



## maxmercy

Unfortubately, several. The ones that come to mind are in the lightcycle sequence, the opening to disc wars, the lightjet battle, the end sequence at the portal. The worst one was probably the entrance into the grid, where the front channels clip what looks like a 10Hz waveform (not that audible, though, as the harmonics from a 10Hz waveform are all handled by the sub, and could be perceived as 'belonging there'). This thread has some of the images:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post20798139 


You will be able to tell, as it sounds like the soundtrack was run through a fuzz pedal during the loudest passages.


The confusion comes from the large amount of intentional distortion in the film, making one wonder if the clipping at -2.0dB was intentional or not...my guess is not, as it just makes the score sound bad in places. Not as noticeable in certian effects scenes.


JSS


----------



## Upgrader

Hi guys,


Can somebody suggest a song with solid bass in the 20-30 hertz but that it is also a GOOD SONG, preferably popular (possibly top-40 at some point in time) with great melody and a pleasure to listen to for a long time without pain?


I want to play it through my dual subs for at least 5-10 minutes to not only test the sound quality but also to enjoy. (Sorry but I can't listen to the gangsta stuff for more than 1 second.)


Thank you.


----------



## manthatsnice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Upgrader* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Can somebody suggest a song with solid bass in the 20-30 hertz but that it is also a GOOD SONG, preferably popular (possibly top-40 at some point in time) with great melody and a pleasure to listen to for a long time without pain?
> 
> 
> I want to play it through my dual subs for at least 5-10 minutes to not only test the sound quality but also to enjoy. (Sorry but I can't listen to the gangsta stuff for more than 1 second.)
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Check out this thread...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1324979 


Did a quick scan and saw a lot of mainstream you and your friends may know/like...


Post #s 35, 37, 59 (lots of hits), 84, 97 (I love "Smack My B*tch Up" - great highs and lows), 115, 167, 208, 211, 220.


Btw, I'm just taking these posts at face value. I'd imagine you'd want to test them on your system first because I'm not sure really how many would be in the 20 Hz range.


Thanks,

Cory


----------



## pokekevin

Anybody check out the art of flight?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21645522
> 
> 
> Anybody check out the art of flight?



Yes! Some of the best PQ I have seen to date on blu ray and the audio is also surprisingly good. Some pretty deep LFE spots as well it seems. Great disc!


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Upgrader* /forum/post/21644433
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Can somebody suggest a song with solid bass in the 20-30 hertz but that it is also a GOOD SONG, preferably popular (possibly top-40 at some point in time) with great melody and a pleasure to listen to for a long time without pain?
> 
> 
> I want to play it through my dual subs for at least 5-10 minutes to not only test the sound quality but also to enjoy. (Sorry but I can't listen to the gangsta stuff for more than 1 second.)
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Good luck. 20-30Hz is rarely used even in bass-heavy music. Hardly any system can reproduce it, especially pro sound systems.


There's a Phil Collins 'In the Air Tonight' remix out there with strong 20Hz stuff.....


JSS


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. 20-30Hz is rarely used even in bass-heavy music. Hardly any system can reproduce it, especially pro sound systems.
> 
> 
> There's a Phil Collins 'In the Air Tonight' remix out there with strong 20Hz stuff.....
> 
> 
> JSS



Are you referring to the song on the Miami Vice movie soundtrack by Nonpoint or is it a different remix.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Upgrader* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Can somebody suggest a song with solid bass in the 20-30 hertz but that it is also a GOOD SONG, preferably popular (possibly top-40 at some point in time) with great melody and a pleasure to listen to for a long time without pain?
> 
> 
> I want to play it through my dual subs for at least 5-10 minutes to not only test the sound quality but also to enjoy. (Sorry but I can't listen to the gangsta stuff for more than 1 second.)
> 
> 
> Thank you.



"Good Life" by One Republic


"The Way I Am" by Ingrid Michaelson. Not deep, but good solid acoustic low end which will also show imaging in your mains.


----------



## Mpray1983

Pink Floyd dark of the moon is impressive


----------



## maxmercy

Different one. Air bass.


Here:

http://forum.realmofexcursion.com/mu...stem-raul.html 


Also, for more super bass tracks, here (scroll down):

http://realmofexcursion.com/downloads.htm 


JSS


"Good Life" by One Republic: Good to 30Hz...










"Air Bass" is mainly sub torture backed by Phil Collins: not ver 'musical', but you get the idea of what 20-30Hz is like. It really doesn't fit into too much music:










I once took a sampling of over 24 hours of DnB songs, here's the total spectrum (clipped a little, soundcard input up too high):










Here's 15 of the hardest hitting DnB tracks I have heard NOTE THE DIFFERENT SCALE, ONLY GOES TO 10Hz!!!:










As you can see, most music is hard pressed to dig below 30Hz, too much 'mud'. Even on the DnB compilation, not much below 30Hz, and rarely below 25Hz. Looking at peak v average, you can see that below 30Hz really doesn't get much play, and even 30-40Hz is less than >40Hz.


JSS


----------



## Gellidius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Upgrader* /forum/post/21644433
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Can somebody suggest a song with solid bass in the 20-30 hertz but that it is also a GOOD SONG, preferably popular (possibly top-40 at some point in time) with great melody and a pleasure to listen to for a long time without pain?
> 
> 
> I want to play it through my dual subs for at least 5-10 minutes to not only test the sound quality but also to enjoy. (Sorry but I can't listen to the gangsta stuff for more than 1 second.)
> 
> 
> Thank you.



if you can't find any in pop, you should try to find this one at a reasonable price:
http://www.amazon.com/Roots-African-.../dp/B0000034P2 


it's drums and singing, and on one track the group jumps up and down on the stage's wooden floor (Frequency of around 16 Hz). the drums are of many different kinds.


----------



## Imageless83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Upgrader* /forum/post/21644433
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Can somebody suggest a song with solid bass in the 20-30 hertz but that it is also a GOOD SONG, preferably popular (possibly top-40 at some point in time) with great melody and a pleasure to listen to for a long time without pain?
> 
> 
> I want to play it through my dual subs for at least 5-10 minutes to not only test the sound quality but also to enjoy. (Sorry but I can't listen to the gangsta stuff for more than 1 second.)
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Anybody found the Busta Rhymes song in Transporter 3 BD to have some deep bass. I watched the movie again and was impressed with that scene.


"It's the scene at gas station before the car chase begins."


I replayed the downloaded track on its own and was pretty disappointed










Also i dont think that song is really gangsta


----------



## Ricci

Anybody check out 13? It's not a 5 star but there are some ridiculous gun blasts throughout the movie. Fun times.


----------



## drewTT

This track absolutely slams at around the 1 minute mark.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AL0iC5h6fY8


----------



## blackangst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Upgrader* /forum/post/21644433
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Can somebody suggest a song with solid bass in the 20-30 hertz but that it is also a GOOD SONG, preferably popular (possibly top-40 at some point in time) with great melody and a pleasure to listen to for a long time without pain?
> 
> 
> I want to play it through my dual subs for at least 5-10 minutes to not only test the sound quality but also to enjoy. (Sorry but I can't listen to the gangsta stuff for more than 1 second.)
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Youve gotten a few suggestions, I'll add a couple.


Annie Lennox Medusa CD, track 1 "No More I Love You's" and track 8 "Thin Line Between Love and Hate".


Also, even deeper, Sarah McLachlan Surfacing CD, track 2 "I Love You".


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Imageless83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody found the Busta Rhymes song in Transporter 3 BD to have some deep bass. I watched the movie again and was impressed with that scene.
> 
> 
> "It's the scene at gas station before the car chase begins."
> 
> 
> I replayed the downloaded track on its own and was pretty disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i dont think that song is really gangsta



Songs in movie soundtracks seem to be altered to me. Maybe it's the visual effect that gives it a stronger presence but I'm sure Film Mixer can enlighten us.


----------



## the_abbot

I know it's technically not a movie, but I want to share my thoughts. Tonight I decided to sit down and watch one of the Cartoon Networks 'Clone Wars' blurays. Season two disc one to be precise. Holy cow the LFE rocks! And the visuals are outstanding!


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT* /forum/post/21649740
> 
> 
> This track absolutely slams at around the 1 minute mark.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AL0iC5h6fY8



Holly smokes


----------



## jaramill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21651006
> 
> 
> I know it's technically not a movie, but I want to share my thoughts. Tonight I decided to sit down and watch one of the Cartoon Networks 'Clone Wars' blurays. Season two disc one to be precise. Holy cow the LFE rocks! And the visuals are outstanding!



Oh you are correct. And I watch it as it's recorded onto my DIRECTV HD DVR and there are some serious LFE moments that catch me off-guard for a cartoon. Definitely under-estimated the sound in these cartoons. The sub brings it to life!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

*Dark City, Director's Cut - DVD, Dolby Digital EX*


Thinking three stars for this one. Lots of quantity, but little extension. There are a couple places it gets below 20Hz, but not many. I guess that's to be expected from a 1998 title. Audio mix wasn't very good to the point I had trouble understanding what people were saying, but the LFE was a lot of fun in places despite the lack of extension.


I only got the one scene - pretty much tells you all you need to know about this one.


----------



## mrcoop

the mummy avalanche scene...no idea how low it goes but haven't watched it in a long while...watched again a few days ago and I didn't realize the intensity of that scene...1 minute of pure bass shaking/rumbling bliss. Went outside just to see what was going on outside of the house during that scene...theater room is over garage...soffits were shaking...exterior of house was shaking...and the bass was very noticeable even outside...if someone was walking thier dog outside, they would be completely dumbfounded as to what was going on in the house. I heard people saying about nieghbors and never really went outside during a scene until a few days ago...now I know...can't be good for the house? and Iam thinking about going to dual orbit shifters or a pair of the new jtr s2 and not sure if I even should.


----------



## Gary J

I guess that's good if a goal is exterior shaking of a house.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Dark City doesn't have a lot of deep deep bass but there is some. Lol, those shots must be when they are shifting the city around.


Check for some deep stuff during the finale fight. There should be some there, iirc.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21645522
> 
> 
> Anybody check out the art of flight?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21645767
> 
> 
> Yes! Some of the best PQ I have seen to date on blu ray and the audio is also surprisingly good. Some pretty deep LFE spots as well it seems. Great disc!



Thanks guys for the heads-up on this disc! I read three reviews on Cinema Squid's site (for Blu-ray reviews) and they praise both the PQ and SQ, noting that it has some pretty spectacular "LFE moments" (helicopter blades, avalanches, etc.). They also speak well of the amazing talents of the snowboarders. This should be pure entertainment on every level!










I was able to order this (with a coupon) for under $25 at Spinnaker Extreme. A good price considering most online stores are selling it for $30 or more.

http://www.spinnakerextreme.com/the-...rain-farm.html


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21654382
> 
> 
> Dark City doesn't have a lot of deep deep bass but there is some. Lol, those shots must be when they are shifting the city around.
> 
> 
> Check for some deep stuff during the finale fight. There should be some there, iirc.



IIRC, that _was_ the final fight. Have to look over it again - didn't have a lot of time to get waterfalls this morning.


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21653428
> 
> 
> the mummy avalanche scene...no idea how low it goes but haven't watched it in a long while...watched again a few days ago and I didn't realize the intensity of that scene...1 minute of pure bass shaking/rumbling bliss. Went outside just to see what was going on outside of the house during that scene...theater room is over garage...soffits were shaking...exterior of house was shaking...and the bass was very noticeable even outside...if someone was walking thier dog outside, they would be completely dumbfounded as to what was going on in the house. I heard people saying about nieghbors and never really went outside during a scene until a few days ago...now I know...can't be good for the house? and Iam thinking about going to dual orbit shifters or a pair of the new jtr s2 and not sure if I even should.



Yeah the mummy 3 has some good bass.


I like the part where jet li changes into that beast thing and starts chasing after them. And when he sticks his head into the water.


----------



## Mpray1983

The immortals is badass on BLU


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21658635
> 
> 
> The immortals is badass on BLU



Yes. Very impressive. BS story, but great visuals and sound including some strong LFE.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Very impressive. BS story, but great visuals and sound including some strong LFE.



So worth just rental and not buy?


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/21660913
> 
> 
> So worth just rental and not buy?



That gets down to personal choice. I wouldnt consider it to be a great film, but there were a few demo-worthy scenes.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/21660913
> 
> 
> So worth just rental and not buy?



I would say ANY movie is worth a rental if you're interested at all. I mean, how much is a rental? $2-5 tops? C'mon.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21661045
> 
> 
> I would say ANY movie is worth a rental if you're interested at all. I mean, how much is a rental? $2-5 tops? C'mon.



$1.75 for each, on my current Block Buster plan, and I can keep it as long as I want. $1.50 a day at Redbox. (All prices include Blu-Ray).











Ian


----------



## Scott Simonian

Yup. Same here.


I rarely rent but when I do, I use Redbox BD for $2.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yup. Same here.
> 
> 
> I rarely rent but when I do, I use Redbox BD for $2.



Haha well played.


----------



## Mpray1983

The immortals is the number 1 bass movie of the year...probably better than anything last year. 5 star all the way. Probably worth purchasing to be able to jump scene to scene for demo purposes.


----------



## intoflatlines

Has anyone done an analysis thing of the THX demo/Deep Note thing at the end of the Avatar BD? That shook my couch pretty good


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21661440
> 
> 
> Yup. Same here.
> 
> 
> I rarely rent but when I do, I use Redbox BD for $2.












Now that's a good one!




Arnold


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone done an analysis thing of the THX demo/Deep Note thing at the end of the Avatar BD? That shook my couch pretty good



Are you talkin about the avatar one with the plants where the mushrooms are the drums and other things like that?


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21661923
> 
> 
> The immortals is the number 1 bass movie of the year...probably better than anything last year. 5 star all the way. Probably worth purchasing to be able to jump scene to scene for demo purposes.



I'm not sure I agree. Immortals' DTS-HD MA soundtrack has some exceptional LFE moments, but there are just too many quiet sequences in the movie to say it's better, with regard to this thread, than everything produced in the last year. I would say Tron, Battle:LA, and Conan all have more bass quantity than this one. Whether it's deeper or not is for the SpecLab folks to say.


I will say that Immortals had quite a few underwater / pressurized moments. Disappointingly like Tron, there seemed to be a few parts of the mix that were clipping, and this was most evident in the surround channels during heavy action sequences. It's a shame the movie is so bad. Not even a short sex scene with the gorgeous Freida Pinto could salvage it. I have to wonder why every single actor/actress gets CGI enhanced, the same with every landscape, in these types of movies? It's really obvious in the shading/texturing detail (in 1080p) and is terribly distracting for me, completely removing my suspension of disbelief. It's much like the poorly stitched-together cardboard cutout or scale model effects of yesteryear.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /forum/post/21662465
> 
> 
> Has anyone done an analysis thing of the THX demo/Deep Note thing at the end of the Avatar BD? That shook my couch pretty good



There are some around here somewhere. I looked for you but the only ones I found weren't being hosted anymore.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21663625
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I agree. Immortals' DTS-HD MA soundtrack has some exceptional LFE moments, but there are just too many quiet sequences in the movie to say it's better, with regard to this thread, than everything produced in the last year. I would say Tron, Battle:LA, and Conan all have more bass quantity than this one. Whether it's deeper or not is for the SpecLab folks to say.
> 
> 
> I will say that Immortals had quite a few underwater / pressurized moments. Disappointingly like Tron, there seemed to be a few parts of the mix that were clipping, and this was most evident in the surround channels during heavy action sequences. It's a shame the movie is so bad. Not even a short sex scene with the gorgeous Freida Pinto could salvage it. I have to wonder why every single actor/actress gets CGI enhanced, the same with every landscape, in these types of movies? It's really obvious in the shading/texturing detail (in 1080p) and is terribly distracting for me, completely removing my suspension of disbelief. It's much like the poorly stitched-together cardboard cutout or scale model effects of yesteryear.



My friend had a bootleg of it and we played it on my system last night. Bass was good but so few. Movie was bad. Whatever really happened to the bow lol.


But yea one of the scenes caused both of my Outlaw LFM-1 ex's to bottom out. Feeling pretty blah about it now. Turned off Audyssesy's Dynamic EQ and now everythings better


----------



## wth718

I dunno, Immortals is an awesome, awesome lfe experience. I don't know how deep it goes, because I can't get to the lowest octave, but man! Tons of bass and in quite a few scenes, too. Yes, I did hear some clipping, but as I watched it I was thinking 5 stars all the way.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dunno, Immortals is an awesome, awesome lfe experience. I don't know how deep it goes, because I can't get to the lowest octave, but man! Tons of bass and in quite a few scenes, too. Yes, I did hear some clipping, but as I watched it I was thinking 5 stars all the way.



Not to pick, but I think you just admitted this would not be 5 stars 


5 stars should be reserved for top notch movies with no issues, clipping would be a hit of at least half a point.


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dunno, Immortals is an awesome, awesome lfe experience. I don't know how deep it goes, because I can't get to the lowest octave, but man! Tons of bass and in quite a few scenes, too. Yes, I did hear some clipping, but as I watched it I was thinking 5 stars all the way.



Which scenes did you hear clipping?


----------



## Mpray1983

A few spoilers...


We really can't make judgements on the clipping until we get the real blu rays and can run the DTS:MA. Im lookin forward to checking out the 3D as well but that might not look that great due to the movie being so dark: I thought the LFE was plentiful and went deep especially when the gods come down, the slow motion fighting and every time that bow fires. The question about the bow can be answered when the 5 gods come to the mountain and one throws a hammer and destroys it. It is purely a demo disk though because you guys are right...the story sucked.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Which scenes did you hear clipping?



I need to rewatch and reassess. I just made the discovery tonight about the huge effect dynamic eq has on my system. I just turned it off for the first time since I got my new receiver in September. Wow, what a huge, huge difference. I think that has a lot to do with what I was hearing on the more intense scenes.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I need to rewatch and reassess. I just made the discovery tonight about the huge effect dynamic eq has on my system. I just turned it off for the first time since I got my new receiver in September. Wow, what a huge, huge difference. I think that has a lot to do with what I was hearing on the more intense scenes.



Do you prefer it on or off? I personally have never turned it off and my usually

Listening level is around -15db to -10db when I sit down to enjoy my system with a new movie.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer it on or off? I personally have never turned it off and my usually
> 
> Listening level is around -15db to -10db when I sit down to enjoy my system with a new movie.



I decided to turn off cause at -13 my outlaws bottomed out. Not with it off though


----------



## Mpray1983

It's rare I run into a track that can bottom out my subs and if I do its the digital clipping kind from boosting too much. That's why I like to keep it on...I think it sounds better. I also like how I can hear the center channel clearly whether it's at -40db on a reality tv show or -15 on an action blu ray.


Dynamic volume can even be useful when I cant sleep and I don't want to wake up my GF at 4am but I still want to use my 55" LED rather than the 32" LCD in the bedroom with only the tv speakers. I don't thInk it is ever necessary to use anything greater than dynamic volume's "low" setting. Everything else is just overkill and takes away all dynamics completely:


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer it on or off? I personally have never turned it off and my usually
> 
> Listening level is around -15db to -10db when I sit down to enjoy my system with a new movie.



Had you asked me yesterday I'd have said it was fine. But I read somewhere about someone who had their sub bottom out on a certain scene and then turned off dyn eq and all was well. That prompted me to try it and my system came alive. Better output from the entire system, better extension from the subs and just better sounding bass.


I used to be able to play bass-heavy scenes at reference to audition the system. Can't do that anymore. -5 dbs is about the most I can stand.


Bottom line, turn it off! If it's too loud, use the master volume. I do make use of the dyn volume when listening at night, but I know going in that will affect the dynamics.


Edit: I guess now I know where I read about someone's subs bottoming out. Lol.


----------



## pokekevin

my sub was doing that!


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718* /forum/post/21666055
> 
> 
> Had you asked me yesterday I'd have said it was fine. But I read somewhere about someone who had their sub bottom out on a certain scene and then turned off dyn eq and all was well. That prompted me to try it and my system came alive. Better output from the entire system, better extension from the subs and just better sounding bass.
> 
> 
> I used to be able to play bass-heavy scenes at reference to audition the system. Can't do that anymore. -5 dbs is about the most I can stand.
> 
> 
> Bottom line, turn it off! If it's too loud, use the master volume. I do make use of the dyn volume when listening at night, but I know going in that will affect the dynamics.
> 
> 
> Edit: I guess now I know where I read about someone's subs bottoming out. Lol.



That was probably me from a few pages back. I definitely agree things perform ALOT better with DEQ off.


----------



## wth718

Having watched Immortals again, I take back what I said about clipping. It's just a bass heavy movie that exposed the issues with dynamic eq. As far as I'm concerned, it's 5 star material. Again, I can't get to the lowest octaves, so if sl graphs show it to not dig as deep as I think, it might be less than 5. But from what I can experience, this has to be one of the best movies for bass I've heard in a long time. It looks great, too. As for the movie itself...meh.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Had you asked me yesterday I'd have said it was fine. But I read somewhere about someone who had their sub bottom out on a certain scene and then turned off dyn eq and all was well. That prompted me to try it and my system came alive. Better output from the entire system, better extension from the subs and just better sounding bass.
> 
> 
> I used to be able to play bass-heavy scenes at reference to audition the system. Can't do that anymore. -5 dbs is about the most I can stand.
> 
> 
> Bottom line, turn it off! If it's too loud, use the master volume. I do make use of the dyn volume when listening at night, but I know going in that will affect the dynamics.
> 
> 
> Edit: I guess now I know where I read about someone's subs bottoming out. Lol.



Hey guys, what receivers do you have that have dynamic EQ? Or perhaps I'm not understanding fully what this is? I just recently bought the pioneer VSX 50 receiver so I am thinking this may have some of those options. Or maybe not. Anyways, I understand this may sound like a stupid question so bare with me. Just trying to get the most out of my setup. Thanks


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, what receivers do you have that have dynamic EQ? Or perhaps I'm not understanding fully what this is? I just recently bought the pioneer VSX 50 receiver so I am thinking this may have some of those options. Or maybe not. Anyways, I understand this may sound like a stupid question so bare with me. Just trying to get the most out of my setup. Thanks



Dynamic eq is a audyssesy feature. Your avr might have mcacc, just run it if you do and you'll be fine


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, what receivers do you have that have dynamic EQ? Or perhaps I'm not understanding fully what this is?



I can't speak for anyone else but I have a Denon 891. This is how it's described:


Audyssey Dynamic EQ maintains bass, clarity and surround sound at low volumes letting you enjoy late-night movies and television.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for anyone else but I have a Denon 891. This is how it's described:
> 
> 
> Audyssey Dynamic EQ maintains bass, clarity and surround sound at low volumes letting you enjoy late-night movies and television.



Yea I'm really enjoying transformers 3 without dyn eq


----------



## Mpray1983

I've heard dynamic eq also described as a pseudo house curve which I guess is somewhat true


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/21666293
> 
> 
> Hey guys, what receivers do you have that have dynamic EQ? Or perhaps I'm not understanding fully what this is? I just recently bought the pioneer VSX 50 receiver so I am thinking this may have some of those options. Or maybe not. Anyways, I understand this may sound like a stupid question so bare with me. Just trying to get the most out of my setup. Thanks



I have a Denon 2310ci that uses Audyssey.


----------



## [KYA]Mega

It seems some folks may be confusing Dynamic EQ with Dynamic Volume (these are Denon/Audyssey terms, but most receivers have something similar).


Dynamic EQ = similar to the "loudness" setting on older stuff, and it really just boosts bass, treble, and some of the surround channels at lower volume... but it does it based on a dynamic curve unique to your listening environment which is set using Audyssey. So while comparable to loudness, it's quite a bit more sophisticated (and better).


Dynamic Volume = reduction in dynamic range, which in laymen's terms means the loud stuff is quieter and the quiet stuff is louder so it maintains a more even volume throughout.


I don't feel Dynamic EQ has any ill effect, so I leave it on all the time. When it's loud, it has little to no effect, and when volume is soft, it sounds WAAAY fuller and richer with it on.


Dynamic Volume however can do HORRIBLE things. It basically reduces your expensive equipment to a HTIAB (home theatre in a box). Someone in my house (probably accidentally) turned it on, and I watched a couple of movies and was thinking they were horribly mixed with no dynamics... then when I found that setting on, I turned it off, and it was like pulling cotton out of your ears. So now I am paranoid and check that setting before every movie. Even its lowest setting ruins the experience for me.


Dynamic volume can be handy if you want to watch a movie at low volume and you can't hear the dialog, but otherwise I highly recommend leaving dynamic volume off, especially if you have nice speakers. You paid lots of money to have wide dynamic range so don't turn it off. To me, the thrill of watching a movie is when those loud moments knock you back in your chair.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems some folks may be confusing Dynamic EQ with Dynamic Volume (these are Denon/Audyssey terms, but most receivers have something similar).
> 
> 
> Dynamic EQ = similar to the "loudness" setting on older stuff, and it really just boosts bass, treble, and some of the surround channels at lower volume... but it does it based on a dynamic curve unique to your listening environment which is set using Audyssey. So while comparable to loudness, it's quite a bit more sophisticated (and better).
> 
> 
> Dynamic Volume = reduction in dynamic range, which in laymen's terms means the loud stuff is quieter and the quiet stuff is louder so it maintains a more even volume throughout.
> 
> 
> I don't feel Dynamic EQ has any ill effect, so I leave it on all the time. When it's loud, it has little to no effect, and when volume is soft, it sounds WAAAY fuller and richer with it on.



Is your AVR a Denon? I ask because the change I described occurred only when I turned deq off. I use dvol only during late night viewing. There's no question what caused the change for me, but ymmv.


----------



## intoflatlines




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21662652
> 
> 
> Are you talkin about the avatar one with the plants where the mushrooms are the drums and other things like that?



Yep, that's the one.. not sure how much sub 20Hz stuff there is, but it sounds pretty cool



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21664781
> 
> 
> There are some around here somewhere. I looked for you but the only ones I found weren't being hosted anymore.










I'll look some more but if you can't find it I don't think I can


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems some folks may be confusing Dynamic EQ with Dynamic Volume (these are Denon/Audyssey terms, but most receivers have something similar).
> 
> 
> Dynamic EQ = similar to the "loudness" setting on older stuff, and it really just boosts bass, treble, and some of the surround channels at lower volume... but it does it based on a dynamic curve unique to your listening environment which is set using Audyssey. So while comparable to loudness, it's quite a bit more sophisticated (and better).
> 
> 
> Dynamic Volume = reduction in dynamic range, which in laymen's terms means the loud stuff is quieter and the quiet stuff is louder so it maintains a more even volume throughout.
> 
> 
> I don't feel Dynamic EQ has any ill effect, so I leave it on all the time. When it's loud, it has little to no effect, and when volume is soft, it sounds WAAAY fuller and richer with it on.
> 
> 
> Dynamic Volume however can do HORRIBLE things. It basically reduces your expensive equipment to a HTIAB (home theatre in a box). Someone in my house (probably accidentally) turned it on, and I watched a couple of movies and was thinking they were horribly mixed with no dynamics... then when I found that setting on, I turned it off, and it was like pulling cotton out of your ears. So now I am paranoid and check that setting before every movie. Even its lowest setting ruins the experience for me.
> 
> 
> Dynamic volume can be handy if you want to watch a movie at low volume and you can't hear the dialog, but otherwise I highly recommend leaving dynamic volume off, especially if you have nice speakers. You paid lots of money to have wide dynamic range so don't turn it off. To me, the thrill of watching a movie is when those loud moments knock you back in your chair.



I used to use dyn eq with the rlo at 5. Felt like the surrounds were too hot. With music I completely turn it off


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I used to use dyn eq with the rlo at 5. Felt like the surrounds were too hot. With music I completely turn it off



Ya, with music you need to use RLO 10 or 15 since music is mixed at much different levels than film.


----------



## blackangst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/21666293
> 
> 
> Hey guys, what receivers do you have that have dynamic EQ? Or perhaps I'm not understanding fully what this is? I just recently bought the pioneer VSX 50 receiver so I am thinking this may have some of those options. Or maybe not. Anyways, I understand this may sound like a stupid question so bare with me. Just trying to get the most out of my setup. Thanks



Ive got the VSX-52, and its in the manual under THX Loudness Plus. I took a quick search through the VSX-50 and didnt see this setting, but you may want to ask in the VSX-50 thread.


----------



## wth718

The 3 Musketeers must be considered a contender, too.


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackangst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got the VSX-52, and its in the manual under THX Loudness Plus. I took a quick search through the VSX-50 and didnt see this setting, but you may want to ask in the VSX-50 thread.



Just to be clear, audyssey dynamic eq and thx loudness plus are similar but competing options.


----------



## blackangst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy* /forum/post/21667579
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, audyssey dynamic eq and thx loudness plus are similar but competing options.



Yes. I was replying specifically to a Pioneer question, which doesnt use Audyssey.


----------



## the_abbot

Watched Immortals last night. I will definitely be using some scenes from the movie in my giant sized "bluray image" LFE demo.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21668294
> 
> 
> Watched Immortals last night. I will definitely be using some scenes from the movie in my giant sized "bluray image" LFE demo.



The water scene with Poseidon sounded like it was about to destroy my speakers and subs lol


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackangst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got the VSX-52, and its in the manual under THX Loudness Plus. I took a quick search through the VSX-50 and didnt see this setting, but you may want to ask in the VSX-50 thread.



Ok I see. Thank you for clarifying. I did run the MCACC function so I guess that's the most I can expect from my receiver. Thanks to everyone who offered suggestions!


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21668757
> 
> 
> The water scene with Poseidon sounded like it was about to destroy my speakers and subs lol













When does Immortals come out? I actually liked it.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> When does Immortals come out? I actually liked it.



Yea I liked it too! Not for sure, but I wanna say sometime in mid March.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21669043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When does Immortals come out? I actually liked it.



Its not whether you can accept the challenge or not...your house foundation has to ahahha


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21669093
> 
> 
> Its not whether you can accept the challenge or not...your house foundation has to ahahha




You live in Southern Ca. You should be used to it.






















Ian


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You live in Southern Ca. You should be used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



So true haha


----------



## tim_1335

Tons of clipping in Immortals. Everything seems to be over the top.


----------



## croseiv

Watched Superman Returns (BD-True HD). Holy cow does it have some good LFE. The scene where Luther tests the ice crystal really surprised me with its impact. Very powerful and well worth its 4.5 star rating.


----------



## sourbeef




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/21669489
> 
> 
> Watched Superman Returns (BD-True HD). Holy cow does it have some good LFE. The scene where Luther tests the ice crystal really surprised me with its impact. Very powerful and well worth its 4.5 star rating.



Dude, long time. Are those Ultras keeping you happy







?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/21669489
> 
> 
> Watched Superman Returns (BD-True HD). Holy cow does it have some good LFE. The scene where Luther tests the ice crystal really surprised me with its impact. Very powerful and well worth its 4.5 star rating.



Yup. Did the graphs for it on dvd. I'd vote 4.5 stars on that one. Fo sho.


----------



## the_abbot

I'm going to have to re-watch alot of these 4.5/5 films as I am now Dyn EQ free.


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21670548
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to re-watch alot of these 4.5/5 films as I am now Dyn EQ free.



They will most definitely have less bass then, isn't that counter to this thread?










You should try changing the offset to reduce the effect of it. Many users prefer an offset of 5db to their liking.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> They will most definitely have less bass then, isn't that counter to this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should try changing the offset to reduce the effect of it. Many users prefer an offset of 5db to their liking.



I tried 5 at mv-13 and liked it. But for someodd reasn im loving it off. Even the folks i had over agreed lol (they come over a lot)


----------



## the_abbot

Yes, my system performer is better with it off. Much better actually.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, my system performer is better with it off. Much better actually.



^^this. I also spent hours rewatching all the usual suspects this weekend.


----------



## tony123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy* /forum/post/21671271
> 
> 
> They will most definitely have less bass then, isn't that counter to this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should try changing the offset to reduce the effect of it. Many users prefer an offset of 5db to their liking.



My system is much less impressive without Dynamic EQ. The only downside I hear is that at lower volumes my surrounds are so much louder (relatively) that it's hard to hear the dialogue. With DE I'm almost forced to watch at least at -12db MV. Which is rarely a concern.


----------



## the_abbot

I wonder if this problem only effects Denon avr's?

The only negative symptom that I encountered with Dyn Eq was that it was boosting lower end frequencies, and causing my sub to bottom out. With Dyn Eq off my system sounds overall better and my subwoofer is now destroying my room with ease.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if this problem only effects Denon avr's?
> 
> The only negative symptom that I encountered with Dyn Eq was that it was boosting lower end frequencies, and causing my sub to bottom out. With Dyn Eq off my system sounds overall better and my subwoofer is now destroying my room with ease.



Do NOT ask that in the audyssesy thread. Youd spark world war3 lol


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21671736
> 
> 
> do not ask that in the audyssesy thread. Youd spark world war3 lol



lol!


----------



## tony123

I'm using an Integra processor (DHC-40.1)


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if this problem only effects Denon avr's?
> 
> The only negative symptom that I encountered with Dyn Eq was that it was boosting lower end frequencies, and causing my sub to bottom out. With Dyn Eq off my system sounds overall better and my subwoofer is now destroying my room with ease.



AFAIK DEQ works the same across platforms. There was one Denon with a bug that messed up DEQ something awful but that's a thing of the past.

FWIW until a minor room rearrangement I felt that my sub was a bit too hot after autosetup. I turned it down a couple of dB and used DEQ essentially all the time. Worked great.


----------



## pokekevin

Could just be immortals screwing me up. But like I said, my pref is deq off now :0 just rewatched transformers and enjoyed it a bit better


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21672023
> 
> 
> Could just be immortals screwing me up. But like I said, my pref is deq off now :0 just rewatched transformers and enjoyed it a bit better



I'm curious as to how it was better? Can you elaborate?


----------



## Gary J

Uh no please don't.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to how it was better? Can you elaborate?



Possibly a set up issue but from the movie night I had last night, a lot of my guests were reporting that the bass sounded less "boomy" or "bloated". Most of them had already seen the film (the incredible hulk) on my system (with dyn eq on) but we wanted to watch it again. They didn't know that dyn eq was off and I wasn't the one who initiated the conversation about it either. Like I said though, possibly a set up issue or just different preference. Also my THX calibrator/ audy pro installer said turn it off lol. Won't argue haha


On the side note: I'm still amazed that I was able to sit thru transformers again lol


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21672114
> 
> 
> Possibly a set up issue but from the movie night I had last night, a lot of my guests were reporting that the bass sounded less "boomy" or "bloated". Most of them had already seen the film (the incredible hulk) on my system (with dyn eq on) but we wanted to watch it again. They didn't know that dyn eq was off and I wasn't the one who initiated the conversation about it either. Like I said though, possibly a set up issue or just different preference.
> 
> 
> On the side note: I'm still amazed that I was able to sit thru transformers again lol



Thanks, just trying to understand people's viewpoints that don't prefer DynEQ.


----------



## Saints

This is an interesting debate about dynamic eq and we should probably bring it to a thread of its own where it would get more recognition, but I wonder why some people prefer it on or off. I have an Onkyo and a Denon and I prefer it on on both of the avrs. I did notice that the signal seemed to be boosted more on the Onkyo (which can be corrected on both avrs), but the closer you get to reference listening volumes dynamic eq boosts the signal less and less, so at reference dynamic eq should have no effect at all.


Edit* On a side notre I watched Margin Call last night that had some solid bass parts in it. Not action explosions as its not that kind of movie, but solid long low bass that reminded me of Tron in a way with the soundtrack.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saints* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is an interesting debate about dynamic eq and we should probably bring it to a thread of its own where it would get more recognition, but I wonder why some people prefer it on or off. I have an Onkyo and a Denon and I prefer it on on both of the avrs. I did notice that the signal seemed to be boosted more on the Onkyo (which can be corrected on both avrs), but the closer you get to reference listening volumes dynamic eq boosts the signal less and less, so at reference dynamic eq should have no effect at all.



Nooooooo....like I said you can spark world war 3. Out of the 1000s of posts in the audyssesy thread I think 70% came from this debate in less than a week hahah. It must die here! No one shall speak of dyn eq preferences again!


----------



## wth718

I think the way I'd describe it is that the added boost causes some distortion or even bottoming out in some cases. When off, the sub can play comfortably in its zone. Certain movies/scenes that have hot LFE channels exacerbate this (Immortals). Once I turned it off, the subs stopped trying to play outside of their comfort zone and just sounded cleaner.


I also think the fact that someone had an Aud installer advise them to turn it off says something. As always, ymmv.


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21672242
> 
> 
> Nooooooo....like I said you can spark world war 3. Out of the 1000s of posts in the audyssesy thread I think 70% came from this debate in less than a week hahah. It must die here! No one shall speak of dyn eq preferences again!



Actually, I don't think so. There are more experts over there and I would say 90% of the "problems" with DynEQ come down to setup or configuration problems. But yes, most of the experts there are pro DynEQ and come at it from it can do no wrong. But in the end you will get more help over there.


And I would say for people who really enjoy bass it may be in their best interest to found out how it can better help their system.


----------



## the_abbot

I'm curious to see this thread you speak of. I will try searching for it now.


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21672371
> 
> 
> I'm curious to see this thread you speak of. I will try searching for it now.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=795421


----------



## pokekevin

You could just turn it off and run the lfe hot if you preferthat extra bass!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I don't think so. There are more experts over there and I would say 90% of the "problems" with DynEQ come down to setup or configuration problems. But yes, most of the experts there are pro DynEQ and come at it from it can do no wrong. But in the end you will get more help over there.
> 
> 
> And I would say for people who really enjoy bass it may be in their best interest to found out how it can better help their system.



Like I said, mustve been immortals than as same report it to be "hot". I followed that topic from the start and it was good till rlo was brought up for music :/


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21672446
> 
> 
> You could just turn it off and run the lfe hot if you preferthat extra bass!



Yep, DynEQ is really just a smart way to do that. Rather than boosting all bass freq the same it boosts them based on how our ears hear them. The research behind Dynamic EQ seems to back up why a lot of people prefer a boosted subwoofer output.


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21672453
> 
> 
> Like I said, mustve been immortals than as same report it to be "hot". I followed that topic from the start and it was good till rlo was brought up for music :/



?


DynEQ was designed for film content with known standards. Music levels are all over the map without standards, so you need to tweak it to make it work....or just turn it off.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> DynEQ was designed for film content with known standards. Music levels are all over the map without standards, so you need to tweak it to make it work....or just turn it off.



Exactly. Some guys just wouldn't accept that lol. Also the main thing everyone agreed on though was audyssesy started their experiments with a flawed premise. Something about hearing blah blah surrounds being hotter than needed. That's why some like the rlo a little higher


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21672806
> 
> 
> Exactly. Some guys just wouldn't accept that lol. Also the main thing everyone agreed on though was audyssesy started their experiments with a flawed premise. Something about hearing blah blah surrounds being hotter than needed. That's why some like the rlo a little higher



Well, I wouldn't say everyone agreed they started with a flawed premise.










Afterall, THX Loudness Plus does the same thing.










So do we trust those of us on AVS who think we know it all or the ones who did the research?


But I will say, I dropped my surround levels by 1db to reduce the effect, which equates to about a RLO of 5db in handling of the surround boost while still keeping the bass boost as if no RLO is used.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wouldn't say everyone agreed they started with a flawed premise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterall, THX Loudness Plus does the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do we trust those of us on AVS who think we know it all or the ones who did the research?
> 
> 
> But I will say, I dropped my surround levels by 1db to reduce the effect, which equates to about a RLO of 5db in handling of the surround boost while still keeping the bass boost as if no RLO is used.



Some of the actual guys who do mixing chimed in










If I can recall correctly, it wasn't that their experiment procedures were wrong but their belief in the rate of how fast our hearing from the rear goes "down" was a bit in correct. So as a result, the rears are hot. You know the small things that audio guys freak over lol. What you did with your surrounds is actually what I did too to compensate for it. I might try lowering my sub a bit and see how it goes.


----------



## Mpray1983

If your watching your movies at reference levels won't dynamic eq not matter?


----------



## primetimeguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21672901
> 
> 
> If your watching your movies at reference levels won't dynamic eq not matter?



Correct, at reference level it does nothing.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If your watching your movies at reference levels won't dynamic eq not matter?



Yeap. But I don't lol


----------



## blackangst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21671665
> 
> 
> I wonder if this problem only effects Denon avr's?
> 
> The only negative symptom that I encountered with Dyn Eq was that it was boosting lower end frequencies, and causing my sub to bottom out. With Dyn Eq off my system sounds overall better and my subwoofer is now destroying my room with ease.



Well, I hate to necro a thread, but I found THIS : Volume Technologies (Audyssey Dynamic Volume and EQ, THX Loudness Plus, DRC..)


----------



## blackangst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saints* /forum/post/21672230
> 
> 
> This is an interesting debate about dynamic eq and we should probably bring it to a thread of its own where it would get more recognition, but I wonder why some people prefer it on or off. I have an Onkyo and a Denon and I prefer it on on both of the avrs. I did notice that the signal seemed to be boosted more on the Onkyo (which can be corrected on both avrs), but the closer you get to reference listening volumes dynamic eq boosts the signal less and less, so at reference dynamic eq should have no effect at all.
> 
> 
> Edit* On a side notre I watched Margin Call last night that had some solid bass parts in it. Not action explosions as its not that kind of movie, but solid long low bass that reminded me of Tron in a way with the soundtrack.



Worst ending to a movie Ive seen in a long, long time. Disappointing, really.


----------



## Mpray1983

This movie call DOA: Dead of Alive is currently on HBO's HD channel and had some pretty good bass but is hard to watch In every other aspect


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This movie call DOA: Dead of Alive is currently on HBO's HD channel and had some pretty good bass but is hard to watch In every other aspect



The kung fu one?


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sourbeef* /forum/post/21670511
> 
> 
> Dude, long time. Are those Ultras keeping you happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



Heck yeah baby!


----------



## croseiv

Currently I'm watching Ponyo. I know it's not really a bass movie, but at the beginning of the movie there's a scene where a giant squid swims by. There's some interesting LFE that I would love to see a waterfall of. It has to troll into the low twenties


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Currently I'm watching Ponyo. I know it's not really a bass movie, but at the beginning of the movie there's a scene where a giant squid swims by. There's some interesting LFE that I would love to see a waterfall of. It has to troll into the low twenties



I remember that. Gotta replay that scene to check it out. The bluray is stunning pq


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/21674187
> 
> 
> Currently I'm watching Ponyo. I know it's not really a bass movie, but at the beginning of the movie there's a scene where a giant squid swims by. There's some interesting LFE that I would love to see a waterfall of. It has to troll into the low twenties



Great film. That movie elicited an emotional response from me. For that I will always view this movie in high regard.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This movie call DOA: Dead of Alive is currently on HBO's HD channel and had some pretty good bass but is hard to watch In every other aspect



Oh so bad haha except for the eye candy.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The kung fu one?



Ya I turned it off tho.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21669043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When does Immortals come out? I actually liked it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/21674518
> 
> 
> Oh so bad haha except for the eye candy.



ehhh the eye candy was so so. I didn;t think the visials were that great


But yea that ponyo scene, I think its like 3 different times it goes pretty low. Curious to see a water fall for that. Wanted to watch a movie tonight but now my gf has taken over the tv watching the rest of ponyo...


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718* /forum/post/21666667
> 
> 
> Is your AVR a Denon? I ask because the change I described occurred only when I turned deq off. I use dvol only during late night viewing. There's no question what caused the change for me, but ymmv.



Yes. I have a Denon AVR-3311CI.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21666757
> 
> 
> I used to use dyn eq with the rlo at 5. Felt like the surrounds were too hot. With music I completely turn it off



I kind of like hot surrounds, so the fact they are relatively louder with lower volume is a good thing (for me) so I can still notice them.

With music I use "stereo" mode. I don't like any matrixed surrounds or DSP stuff. I don't use "pure" though because it disables Audyssey completely so no more correction for my room.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21671665
> 
> 
> I wonder if this problem only effects Denon avr's?
> 
> The only negative symptom that I encountered with Dyn Eq was that it was boosting lower end frequencies, and causing my sub to bottom out. With Dyn Eq off my system sounds overall better and my subwoofer is now destroying my room with ease.



I guess if the sub can't handle reference level, then DynEQ will cause it to fail sooner.


My normal level for movies is -10 to -12. At that volume DynEQ is probably still pretty "active" but I love the way my system sounds. But with all this talk, I'll probably do an A/B test with scubasteve's demo.


----------



## Steveo1234

I vote an easy 4.5 for Immortal. Not quite in the "cloverfield" division for me, but still very good. Almost made the movie watchable.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21671665
> 
> 
> I wonder if this problem only effects Denon avr's?
> 
> The only negative symptom that I encountered with Dyn Eq was that it was boosting lower end frequencies, and causing my sub to bottom out. With Dyn Eq off my system sounds overall better and my subwoofer is now destroying my room with ease.



Using a proper highpass will eliminate bottoming out.


JSS


----------



## Saints




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackangst* /forum/post/21673157
> 
> 
> Worst ending to a movie Ive seen in a long, long time. Disappointing, really.



Ya I agree the ending was terrible. It is disappointing because the rest of the movie had me interested the whole time.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Using a proper highpass will eliminate bottoming out.
> 
> 
> JSS



The vast majority of commercial subs don't have user definable hpf. The manufacturers aren't going to limit the extension of their subs to protect against subs being run too hot, nor should they, imo.


----------



## nube

Margin Call had the same effect on me - I was interested, at least mildly, throughout. The ending was a complete letdown, though. It made the movie a complete waste of my time. And, it did have a few sequences of good bass, but nothing great.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718* /forum/post/21676326
> 
> 
> The vast majority of commercial subs don't have user definable hpf. The manufacturers aren't going to limit the extension of their subs to protect against subs being run too hot, nor should they, imo.



Actually, they do. This doesn't stop them from being overdriven though.


----------



## Mpray1983

I'm selling my entire blu ray collection tonight and these are what I pulled to save...war of the worlds is going to a friend for helping me move and I'm keeping the rest. These are my favs and the ones I can't be without. I think it's kinda interesting because they aren't my favorite movies or the best for that matter. They are the ones I want to keep though out of about 200 blu rays.


Edit: also add "the runaways" to this collection. This is the one my gf wants out of the collection.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm selling my entire blu ray collection tonight and these are what I pulled to save...war of the worlds is going to a friend for helping me move and I'm keeping the rest. These are my favs and the ones I can't be without. I think it's kinda interesting because they aren't my favorite movies or the best for that matter. They are the ones I want to keep though out of about 200 blu rays.
> 
> 
> Edit: also add "the runaways" to this collection. This is the one my gf wants out of the collection.



Why ! Don't like bluray anymore? Making room for 4k ;D


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21678719
> 
> 
> Why ! Don't like bluray anymore? Making room for 4k ;D



I was going to ask the very same thing. WHY ON EARTH would you ever get rid of the video medium that simply has the best Video and Audio output available today. That just seems like madness to me.


----------



## Scott Simonian

I read, "...helping me move." I'm sure it has something to do with that, guys.


----------



## siniestro02

very helpful section


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I read, "...helping me move." I'm sure it has something to do with that, guys.



I suspected that but giving up his movies! Maybe he has a movie server lol


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Why ! Don't like bluray anymore? Making room for 4k ;D



I'm selling my house and my home theater with it. I'm getting Retail prices for it as he has no idea what he is buying. Anyways I threw in my blu ray collection for an extra $1K. Less I have to move and I can always rebuild. I actually want to get an HTPC with my next setup. I have to wait a few months until we get our new place 5 states away to start shopping which is so very exciting. Should be just in time for the 2012 models and I can get 2011 stuff dirt cheap.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling my house and my home theater with it. I'm getting Retail prices for it as he has no idea what he is buying. Anyways I threw in my blu ray collection for an extra $1K. Less I have to move and I can always rebuild. I actually want to get an HTPC with my next setup. I have to wait a few months until we get our new place 5 states away to start shopping which is so very exciting. Should be just in time for the 2012 models and I can get 2011 stuff dirt cheap.



Htpc ftw! Don't forget to start a build thread when you start up again!


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Htpc ftw! Don't forget to start a build thread when you start up again!



I won't be building...I can build subs all day long but I think I'm just gonna order a custom one from Assassin on amazon.


----------



## the_abbot

HTPC's always seemed so troublesome to me. Which is why I went with a Dune. Have they made improvements with the software/hardware on htpc's?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HTPC's always seemed so troublesome to me. Which is why I went with a Dune. Have they made improvements with the software/hardware on htpc's?



Pssh bluray disc playback is still a pita. But I just rip my disc and play em thru mpc hc player. I still have my old pch a 110 for back up







.


On other news, I don't know why it took me so long but I finally rewatched saving private ryan. Wow. Just wow. The arty hits on the beach sounded / felt like the real stuff (dyn eq of that is)


----------



## the_abbot

Yes! Great scene! Hmmmm..... I will have to give it a spin with dyn eq off.

I might be showing my age here, but that scene from SPR reminds me of the infamous Omaha Beach scene from the first Medal of Honor game. That game scene blew my mind. Ahhhh the memories....


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21680146
> 
> 
> Yes! Great scene! Hmmmm..... I will have to give it a spin with dyn eq off.
> 
> I might be showing my age here, but that scene from SPR reminds me of the infamous Omaha Beach scene from the first Medal of Honor game. That game scene blew my mind. Ahhhh the memories....



Ah yea! I liked Frontlines still better







.


With Dyn EQ on it was noticeably louder but it felt more like a "boom". With it off it felt more like what I was used to when M777s were firing near us.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21680104
> 
> 
> HTPC's always seemed so troublesome to me. Which is why I went with a Dune. Have they made improvements with the software/hardware on htpc's?



Yes media players are the way to go these days.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21680104
> 
> 
> HTPC's always seemed so troublesome to me. Which is why I went with a Dune. Have they made improvements with the software/hardware on htpc's?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21681010
> 
> 
> Yes media players are the way to go these days.



Couldn't agree more. Especially ones that bitstream pcm and do the full range of HD audio codecs. Those ones, of course, are also the ones that have bluray drives, and play folders and ISOs with full menu support. And, nowadays, they're not only _much_ cheaper than any HTPC, they also use a LOT less electricity. Plus, you can use them to surf the web, torrent, nntp, chat, get weather, watch hulu/netflix/youtube, do internet radio...pretty much anything you can do with a HTPC. Plus they have keyboard support, etc. etc. etc.


There's basically no reason to get a HTPC anymore.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21682026
> 
> 
> There's basically no reason to get a HTPC anymore.



You can play PC games on them.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more. Especially ones that bitstream pcm and do the full range of HD audio codecs. Those ones, of course, are also the ones that have bluray drives, and play folders and ISOs with full menu support. And, nowadays, they're not only much cheaper than any HTPC, they also use a LOT less electricity. Plus, you can use them to surf the web, torrent, nntp, chat, get weather, watch hulu/netflix/youtube, do internet radio...pretty much anything you can do with a HTPC. Plus they have keyboard support, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> 
> There's basically no reason to get a HTPC anymore.



I prefer the tweaking capabilities with the htpc and plus the premovie show and trailers I can play before my main movie


----------



## Gary J

Yeah that's the problem, I don't want to tweak I want to watch. No problem watching or skipping trailers on the Popcorn Hour.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21682245
> 
> 
> You can play PC games on them.



Fair enough.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21682374
> 
> 
> I prefer the tweaking capabilities with the htpc and plus the premovie show and trailers I can play before my main movie



You can do all of that on the medium to higher end media players.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21683339
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can do all of that on the medium to higher end media players.



Most media players do not play MKV or OGM files and allow you to choose which audio and/or subtitle format you want to said compact media container or allow you to run NES and SNES emulators (already covered in Video gaming). I fact I can't think of a single media player/streamer that allows switching Subtitles or Audio formats in the aforementioned media container formats.


----------



## pokekevin

For me I went from a pch to htpc and loved it. Felt it was easier to get to my movies than from the pch. Plus I like using the mouse/keyboard







. Plus my pre movies + itunes trailers won't perfect for me. I don't see the need to switch back to media players yet...who knows


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Most media players do not play MKV or OGM files and allow you to choose which audio and/or subtitle format you want to said compact media container or allow you to run NES and SNES emulators (already covered in Video gaming). I fact I can't think of a single media player/streamer that allows switching Subtitles or Audio formats in the aforementioned media container formats.



How about a 2yr old, $50 for a refurbished WDTV Live? It'll do all of that besides the emu stuff.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21683501
> 
> 
> How about a 2yr old, $50 for a refurbished WDTV Live? It'll do all of that besides the emu stuff.



I know the WDTV allows you to play OGM files, but does it allow you to switch from say Japanese to English Audio and turn subtitles off or on? If you can than I color me surprised as I have been looking for that capability for quite a while.


----------



## pokekevin

Hmmm imy pch 110 can turn subs on/off. Audio I can't recall.


Media players are getting better and better :0


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline* /forum/post/21683511
> 
> 
> I know the WDTV allows you to play OGM files, but does it allow you to switch from say Japanese to English Audio and turn subtitles off or on? If you can than I color me surprised as I have been looking for that capability for quite a while.



My Dune does all of the above.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21683557
> 
> 
> My Dune does all of the above.



Which Dune do you have, and have you actually tested audio switching?


----------



## the_abbot

I just have a Dune Base 3. It allows me to switch every week when I watch a new episode of Bleach or Naruto. Or a dual audio file.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21683598
> 
> 
> I just have a Dune Base 3. It allows me to switch every week when I watch a new episode of Bleach or Naruto. Or a dual audio file.



I have looked it up and my only issue that I can make a Silent HTPC that is a bit larger with Blu-Ray playback for the same price.


Anyone else have a slightly more reasonable option that can do the same.

And yes, my main concern is switching Audio and Subtitle feeds when watching Anime.


I just realized we all just kind of derailed this thread. Maybe we should get back to heavy hitting bass as our topic of choice.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I know the WDTV allows you to play OGM files, but does it allow you to switch from say Japanese to English Audio and turn subtitles off or on? If you can than I color me surprised as I have been looking for that capability for quite a while.



Yep, it definitely does it with the WDLXTVcustom firmware, and probably does so with the latest stock, too. You can also setup defaults for each of those things, iirc. I use both of these features all the time.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21683429
> 
> 
> Plus my pre movies + itunes trailers won't perfect for me.



huh?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> huh?



Oops swype on the phone failed me lol. Meant "works" hah


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline* /forum/post/21683655
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized we all just kind of derailed this thread. Maybe we should get back to heavy hitting bass as our topic of choice.



Really, no hurry.


----------



## MKtheater

OK, I have been away for a week, what is the latest Badass sub movie and if it has a great score it is even better! Like the Dark Night and Inception! I really built my theater for blockbuster movies like these.


----------



## the_abbot

Welcome back dude!

For me it's probably Immortals. Or at least a couple scenes from it. The movie is definitely "blockbuster" style, but the storyline is horrible. Has some GREAT LFE moments though!


----------



## tony123

MK, Xmen First Class comes to my mind.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21687664
> 
> 
> MK, Xmen First Class comes to my mind.



Yeah, I watched that 4 times already and you are right, the LFE is great! I like movies such as Immortals and 300 but I am easy to please if the sound is good!


Hey tony123, I am starting to miss my DTS-10's for some reason, I don't know why. I know my subs kick butt and go to 5 hz at reference but for some reason I am thinking 4 DTS-10's in my theater would be great! I know they will extend to 9hz in my room with even more authority than what I have now but who knows. They measure great at Databass except for the THD at 54hz which I could not tell during movies. What the hell is wrong with me!


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21687692
> 
> 
> I know my subs kick butt and go to 5 hz at reference but for some reason I am thinking 4 DTS-10's in my theater would be great!










I am green with envy I tell ya!


----------



## the_abbot

I can't even imagine what some of those intense scenes in Immortals sounds like on your system MK.


----------



## pokekevin

Water scene. That will blow your socks off


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21687743
> 
> 
> Water scene. That will blow your socks off



Yep. I watched this scene last night at -12 and my wife yelled out "that's just insanity". I was like









I have to also admit, the visuals in the movie are stunning.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep. I watched this scene last night at -12 and my wife yelled out "that's just insanity". I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to also admit, the visuals in the movie are stunning.



Indeed! I just wish he used his bow more often... its def a film where you need to get brightness adjusted right


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21687692
> 
> 
> What the hell is wrong with me!



You have acute theataris upgraditis










I can't honestly see that four DTS-10's would make you any happier than two of them did. I've got two TH's almost as capable as those units myself, and I don't even know where the limits are. I can't drive them hard enough to find out, because they try to break the house after a point.


I'd say maybe give DB's Housewrecker a try instead. The design looks to have an extension advantage over the DTS.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21687692
> 
> 
> Yeah, I watched that 4 times already and you are right, the LFE is great! I like movies such as Immortals and 300 but I am easy to please if the sound is good!
> 
> 
> Hey tony123, I am starting to miss my DTS-10's for some reason, I don't know why. I know my subs kick butt and go to 5 hz at reference but for some reason I am thinking 4 DTS-10's in my theater would be great! I know they will extend to 9hz in my room with even more authority than what I have now but who knows. They measure great at Databass except for the THD at 54hz which I could not tell during movies. What the hell is wrong with me!



I think, instead of sidegrading yet again, go full-bore and get the LMS Ultra or the XXX 18s. Why go cheap when you have the play money to go hog wild?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21688186
> 
> 
> I think, instead of sidegrading yet again, go full-bore and get the LMS Ultra or the XXX 18s. Why go cheap when you have the play money to go hog wild?



Yeah, really. After all these years, it's time to go for the gold.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, really. After all these years, it's time to go for the gold.



You guys do realize there are different ways to get similar results? Right now I have 152 mm of excursion which is plenty for 10 dB's over Reference for any movie scene.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You guys do realize there are different ways to get similar results? Right now I have 152 mm of excursion which is plenty for 10 dB's over Reference for any movie scene.



Then, if you're not already doing so, may I suggest EQing a few different curves based on your changing preferences? If you have all the output you could ever want at every frequency, seems EQ is the answer.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21688352
> 
> 
> You guys do realize there are different ways to get similar results? Right now I have 152 mm of excursion which is plenty for 10 dB's over Reference for any movie scene.



That's all well and good but why would you want to cut off bandwidth and add distortion for more money (going back to several DTS-10's)?


152mm of excursion, eh?


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That's all well and good but why would you want to cut off bandwidth and add distortion for more money (going back to several DTS-10's)?
> 
> 
> 152mm of excursion, eh?
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.



I have 8 18's again from CHT. Using a clone amp to power them. I have pics in my shootout thread with the subs and DR's.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Ohhh... so that's not 152mm of excursion. Extra drivers doesn't really add up that way.


----------



## mojomike

More importantly, displacement actually does add up that way.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21687564
> 
> 
> OK, I have been away for a week, what is the latest Badass sub movie and if
> 
> it has a great score it is even better!
> 
> Like the Dark Night and Inception!
> 
> I really built my theater for blockbuster movies like these.



Would you please list the equipment in your home theater and post some pics.

Just curious.

Thanks.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843* /forum/post/21691758
> 
> 
> Would you please list the equipment in your home theater and post some pics.
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Thanks.



I have had more impressive looking speakers and subs but nothing sounds better to me than what I have right now. I will change it eventually.


Scott, I meant to say 152 mm of x-max. I am not sure of total displacement.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21692140
> 
> 
> Scott, I meant to say 152 mm of x-max. I am not sure of total displacement.



Oh I know, I was just joking with ya and had to segway into mentioning new pics of your set up somehow.













> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21690718
> 
> 
> More importantly, displacement actually does add up that way.



Displacement, yes. Extra drivers doesn't mean more excursion though. Just means you have more total displacement.










Two 40mm Xmax drivers doesn't add up to, "I have 80mm excursion." At least, I don't think I would ever word it like that. It's misleading.


----------



## tony123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I watched that 4 times already and you are right, the LFE is great! I like movies such as Immortals and 300 but I am easy to please if the sound is good!
> 
> 
> Hey tony123, I am starting to miss my DTS-10's for some reason, I don't know why. I know my subs kick butt and go to 5 hz at reference but for some reason I am thinking 4 DTS-10's in my theater would be great! I know they will extend to 9hz in my room with even more authority than what I have now but who knows. They measure great at Databass except for the THD at 54hz which I could not tell during movies. What the hell is wrong with me!



I'm with the other guys. Make the next move something that should be a clear jump in performance. That being said, I feel no desire to change from the Danleys. As Wolf said, my room and my head give up before they do. Distortion? I don't hear it. Guess I'm lucky.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21692184
> 
> 
> I'm with the other guys. Make the next move something that should be a clear jump in performance. That being said, I feel no desire to change from the Danleys. As Wolf said, my room and my head give up before they do. Distortion? I don't hear it. Guess I'm lucky.



I did not hear the distortion either. The two Danleys had a 5 db advantage at 20hz than my current setup but at 10hz I have 9 db's more output than the Danleys, give and take I guess.


----------



## elvinps2626




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have had more impressive looking speakers and subs but nothing sounds better to me than what I have right now. I will change it eventually.
> 
> 
> Scott, I meant to say 152 mm of x-max. I am not sure of total displacement.



Dammmm that is crazy nice ill pay anything to watch a movie there hahahah


----------



## bossobass

MKT,


For reference:


The LMS-U has more than double the displacement of a CHT 18.


Heck, my new 8x15 system has 20% more displacement than your 8x18 CHT system in a bit more than 1/2 the box volume. (That means you could fit 16x15)










Also, as nube suggested, I have 12 preset curves to mimic any alignment, less the compression and distortion.


Bosso


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MKT,
> 
> 
> For reference:
> 
> 
> The LMS-U has more than double the displacement of a CHT 18.
> 
> 
> Heck, my new 8x15 system has 20% more displacement than your 8x18 CHT system in a bit more than 1/2 the box volume. (That means you could fit 16x15)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, as nube suggested, I have 12 preset curves to mimic any alignment, less the compression and distortion.
> 
> 
> Bosso



How do you know, we don't have the T/S parameters to know for sure. I know when I did the same test with the same equipment(not amps), the CHT system went 4 dB's higher at 10 hz with 10%THD. Either way I have plenty of displacement. I am very intrigued by the LMSR 15's in a dual opposed sealed system. Smaller and killer!


----------



## Scott Simonian

The LMS-R15's are pretty sweet!


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21694154
> 
> 
> How do you know, we don't have the T/S parameters to know for sure. I know when I did the same test with the same equipment(not amps), the CHT system went 4 dB's higher at 10 hz with 10%THD. Either way I have plenty of displacement. I am very intrigued by the LMSR 15's in a dual opposed sealed system. Smaller and killer!



I know, trust me.










Bosso


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I know, trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso



Well like I said I still have enough displacement for my 2100 cubic foot room. I am still curious though. I still need EQ either way and some form of boost.


----------



## Mpray1983

Do you guys think two LMSR 15's in two separate enclosures would beat out 2 dual opposed rss390-HF's (4x subs) if I give each sub 3cf in their respective cabs? The cost is pretty close and I can save on space going with the single units.


----------



## Intimdtr77

I don't think I saw Kick Ass in the list. How was this movie with regards to LFE?


I thought it was a good movie, but I haven't seen it with my new setup in the new house.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Intimdtr77* /forum/post/21695380
> 
> 
> I don't think I saw Kick Ass in the list. How was this movie with regards to LFE?



Bazooka? !!!


----------



## Flageborg

Kick-Ass chapter 9 - shooting scene at end of chapter -







-movie


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Intimdtr77* /forum/post/21695380
> 
> 
> I don't think I saw Kick Ass in the list. How was this movie with regards to LFE?



I voted 4.5 stars in the old thread on that one. It does have moments.


----------



## mrcoop

kick ass was fun in the lf department.


Watched drive last night...There was know quantity of bass...several scenes where the bass was good but it was very very brief.


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21695981
> 
> 
> kick ass was fun in the lf department.
> 
> 
> Watched drive last night...There was know quantity of bass...several scenes where the bass was good but it was very very brief.



Agreed, Drive isn't a bass-fest like Inception or Hot Fuzz. It has just a handful of sudden, extreme bass moments, jarring and scary each one.

I think the blu-ray's audio recording is terrific overall, though, and of course it's a _much_ better film than lots of movies that get five stars for bass, so hey


----------



## kemiza

I thought this thread was about BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts. Why are we talking about subwoofer enclosures?


----------



## maxmercy

Not movies, but trailers from

www.demo-world.eu 


Some of the best:


Dolby Bit Harvest (quite short but POWERFUL):










Dolby Catalyst (digs deeper, but not as loud):










Dolby Countdown 2 (I like the overall sound of Dolby Countdown 1, but this is a bass thread):










Dolby Spheres (GREAT Trailer, and again, not super low, but powerful):










DTS Animated Logo (newer trailer, digs deep, but not as loud):










With a program like MultiAVCHD (free), you can make your own trailer demo discs. It generates menus and everything. I have not listened to the lossless versions of these trailers, as I do not have a BD write drive (on wishlist), but that should not affect the LFE channel as much. These trailers make me want to upgrade to 7.1, just to see howmuch more envelopment takes place.


JSS


----------



## maxmercy

Some other notables (some are SD, not HD):


DTS SFX (short, packs a great punch, and some ULF):










DTS Sparks (older trailer, but still nice with upconversion):










THX Amazing Life (many have experienced its goodness):










THX Broadway (this is a newer trailer, with the 'older' sound):










THX Broadway 2000 (great upper bass sweep in the mixdown (120-60Hz) before the deep note; it's amazing how upper bass can lend more of a tactile feel than lower bass, yet we often ignore it on this thread):










Most older THX trailers do not have the 18Hz component. The oldest have their fundamental above 40Hz, and others are in the 30-35Hz region. Newer THX trailers have their fundamental at 18Hz.


JSS


----------



## maxmercy

And finally,


The trailer that made me upgrade from a basic sub-satellite system to the rig I run now:


THX Cavalcade (the HD version of this is not as powerful as the SD. I have not tried the lossless version, though):










This was the trailer at the beginning of the StarWars DVDs. It was this trailer that bottomed out my old 12" sealed sub, and started the whole HT DIY audio 'hobby' in me. I went from the sealed sub to a 30Hz folded horn, to two large 22Hz folded horns that give me 15Hz capability from two 15" drives and only 500W. Needless to say, I cannot appreciate the 10Hz content in some of these, but they are fun nonetheless....


Without this trailer, I would have no idea what 'reference level' even means....pretty amazing how 19 seconds of sound can change your life...


JSS


----------



## tojo_m

I watched that movie the other night in blu ray and even at moderate volumes (something like -18db) the doors and cabinets in my house were rattling away, something I have not experienced before with other movies except Tron.


----------



## the_abbot

Watched troll Hunter again tonight. The LFE scenes in this film were ALOT of fun!


----------



## nube

I agree with regards to Troll Hunter, and wonder why it was very arbitrarily placed at a 3.5 after almost no discussion of it. It has the bass quantity on the level of many of the 4.0 movies, and perhaps a couple of the 4.5's. Plus, it's fun, and reasonably well-written and well-acted for a cheesy monster movie.


I think this has been talked about before, but is there a grading rubric for the star lists?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/21696895
> 
> 
> I thought this thread was about BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts. Why are we talking about subwoofer enclosures?



Not to mention dynamic EQ, etc.......


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21699308
> 
> 
> I agree with regards to Troll Hunter, and wonder why it was very arbitrarily placed at a 3.5 after almost no discussion of it. It has the bass quantity on the level of many of the 4.0 movies, and perhaps a couple of the 4.5's. Plus, it's fun, and reasonably well-written and well-acted for a cheesy monster movie.
> 
> 
> I think this has been talked about before, but is there a grading rubric for the star lists?



Wow... TH only got a 3.5?? I totally disagree with that!


----------



## croseiv

Agreed! Troll Hunter has lots of LFE. Should be 4-4.5 stars for sure. I watched it last night. It was pretty entertaining.


----------



## SbWillie

Now which chart is of the THX 'flowers' (my fav since the Warren opened)??


----------



## maxmercy

THX Amazing Life. Good trailer. If you like it, try Dolby Bit Harvest, DTS SFX and Dolby Spheres.


JSS


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21702137
> 
> 
> THX Amazing Life. Good trailer. If you like it, try Dolby Bit Harvest, DTS SFX and Dolby Spheres.
> 
> 
> JSS



Dude! Fantastic work on those DD/DTS/THX fanfare trailers! I love always love these sound format trailers.










Interesting fact, my favorite THX trailer has been the Cavalcade one also. It was one of the first audio...thingies that really made give the last straw with my last 'name brand' subwoofer. Popped protection every time on it. Built my first DIY object (Adire Tempest vented) and the rest is history.


Good stuff.


----------



## maxmercy

Thanks Scott!


It is a PITA to setup to measure this stuff now, so I won't be doing more of these charts anytime soon, unless I have reason to reach the back panel of my receiver, which is wy I did this set, I was doing some cable management...


That Cavalcade trailer has cost me some $$ over time, but I do love the fact that I get better sound in my house than in any of the cinemas in town...there is a new IMAX in town though that I have to check out....


JSS


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Just watched Real Steel, definitely did not let down especially since a movie with robots must have bass 


Probably not much in lower freq but for mid range it had a lot of moments. I would say at least a 4.


Also was not half bad, pretty entertaining.


----------



## Hksvr4

Demo the Black hawk down scene. I have a JTR Captivator 1k watt and nothing impressive there or is it me? I've seen this scene before with a smaller sub and though the sub couldn't reproduce the scene.


----------



## qx56

When the robot walks in the hall and mugs the others on real steal. Thats some low stuff. My 11 year old son was like what Hz do you think that is dad. Then told me it must be close to 20 cuz he felt it more fun heard it. Man I love this kid.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qx56* /forum/post/21707169
> 
> 
> When the robot walks in the hall and mugs the others on real steal. Thats some low stuff. My 11 year old son was like what Hz do you think that is dad. Then told me it must be close to 20 cuz he felt it more fun heard it. Man I love this kid.



Close - mostly 22Hz and 43Hz


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hksvr4* /forum/post/21707077
> 
> 
> Demo the Black hawk down scene. I have a JTR Captivator 1k watt and nothing impressive there or is it me? I've seen this scene before with a smaller sub and though the sub couldn't reproduce the scene.



Most of the good stuff is ~18hz and below. The Cap is tuned ~20hz sooo....


That's probably why.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the good stuff is ~18hz and below. The Cap is tuned ~20hz sooo....
> 
> 
> That's probably why.



+1


That is a very cool scene...if I had some wind in my room, i'd think I was on the helicopter....it really 'feels' like you're there (I get extension down to 9hz or so).


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21707403
> 
> 
> Most of the good stuff is ~18hz and below. The Cap is tuned ~20hz sooo....
> 
> 
> That's probably why.




Much to do about nothing.


There is so little 8 Hz in Black Hawk Down that it is easy to miss. There is only about 3 seconds in the F'ing Irene scene with high level 8 hz. Most people can not even tell you what is happening on-screen when that 3 seconds worth of 8 Hz is available.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1* /forum/post/21712215
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> That is a very cool scene...if I had some wind in my room, i'd think I was on the helicopter....it really 'feels' like you're there (I get extension down to 9hz or so).





Get a ceiling fan and turn it on!


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21718556
> 
> 
> Much to do about nothing.
> 
> 
> There is so little 8 Hz in Black Hawk Down that it is easy to miss. There is only about 3 seconds in the F'ing Irene scene with high level 8 hz. Most people can not even tell you what is happening on-screen when that 3 seconds worth of 8 Hz is available.



If you had a sub that could reproduce


----------



## MKtheater

How do you think we find these scenes to begin with? We watch the movie and feel that low stuff an say what was that, then we break out the gear and see just how low. It happens all the time.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21719608
> 
> 
> If you had a sub that could reproduce


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21720460
> 
> *Most* people do not have systems that can play 6 Hz content at loud enough levels to matter. Quite a large number of people have systems that can play back 18 Hz content at loud levels.
> 
> 
> The vast vast majority of Black Hawk Down does not have any 6 Hz content. Explosions and gun fire do not have 6 Hz content in that movie. There is plenty of content in the 18 Hz area (with simultaneous harmonics).
> 
> 
> Futhermore, the 18 Hz content is the primary frequency of the content that does have that 8 Hz sideband. When the 6 Hz content does show up, I suspect that it is just an unfiltered generated sound (AKA not real -simulated) AM artifact. The 6 Hz content does not show up in the "live" helicopter shots.
> 
> 
> Like I said, anyone should be able to tell you exactly where that 6 Hz content appears based on what is going on in that 6 Hz scene based on listening experience. The time stamp is not important, just the action.
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso has done this in room comparison for his system, but I have not seen others do so.
> 
> 
> http://www.hometheater.com/images/ar...waterfalls.jpg



That is because we need that measuring gear which works with spec lab. There are no files that can be loaded for the low end so you need a mic that is flat without files, Bosso has one and why he can show all this as well as flat to 4hz graphs. I really believe there are many sealed systems that can do it but the measurement gear just rolls off too early.


----------



## ironhead1230




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21720548
> 
> 
> That is because we need that measuring gear which works with spec lab. There are no files that can be loaded for the low end so you need a mic that is flat without files, Bosso has one and why he can show all this as well as flat to 4hz graphs. I really believe there are many sealed systems that can do it but the measurement gear just rolls off too early.



I am pretty sure there is a way to enter your mic's correction values into speclab, it just isn't easy or straight forward. I've been working on a spreadsheet that uses a standard mic correction file, like the one from CS labs, and soundcard correction file from REW, and will automatically create a file to use in speclab. I just haven't had a chance to test it with my gear yet to make sure it actually works like I think it should. If anyone wants to try it out, PM me.


-Mike


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21720548
> 
> 
> That is because we need that measuring gear which works with spec lab. There are no files that can be loaded for the low end so you need a mic that is flat without files, Bosso has one and why he can show all this as well as flat to 4hz graphs. I really believe there are many sealed systems that can do it but the measurement gear just rolls off too early.






Even the common microphones will show something "down low" if it is being reproduced. Regardless, you need to use significant levels to even begin to notice under 10 Hz content. More SPL level is required than I will ever use.



Notnyt's system is high pass filtered:


"The effects of bass in the single digits isn't really worth chasing. Even at 130db I can't really detect much under 7hz. I see it on the meter going crazy, but with no distortion, you just don't really notice it. This is why I have an 18db high pass filter set on my system at 11hz. I have enough room gain to remain flat down to 7hz, and below that I can't be bothered. This also protects the subs from over excursion."


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post21293425


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21720548
> 
> 
> That is because we need that measuring gear which works with spec lab. There are no files that can be loaded for the low end so you need a mic that is flat without files, Bosso has one and why he can show all this as well as flat to 4hz graphs. I really believe there are many sealed systems that can do it but the measurement gear just rolls off too early.





Here are a few 3 year old "in room" waterfalls of my system. Apollo-13 launch sequence.

*The RS Digital SPL meter C scale fast was used for a microphone with no compensation factors being used.*


While the under 20 Hz content is under represented with this C scale filtered waterfall, you still get a general picture of what is going on in room.





Electronic preamp level taken from the AVR subwoofer output jack.















In room FR of same scene with RS Digital SPL meter C scale being used as a microphone. Notice the dip in FR in the 90 Hz and 180 Hz area.














In room FR of same scene with RS Digital SPL meter C scale being used as a microphone. I added an "overlap MBM" speaker to clean up the dip in the 90 Hz and 180 Hz area.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21720460
> 
> *Most* people do not have systems that can play 6 Hz content at loud enough levels to matter. Quite a large number of people have systems that can play back 18 Hz content at loud levels.



How about the content between 6hz and 18hz? Isn't there a lot of content there? For those systems that rolloff at 18hz, aren't they missing a lot of content during those scenes?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Tonight's movie was Speed Racer on DVD - I'm thinking four stars on this one. Definitely has a few bass moments, but for the most part the audio is drowned out by the cinematography.


Now, if y'all will excuse me, I need to blindfold myself for a couple hours. This movie was like a root canal for the eyes.


----------



## maxmercy

People with epilepsy should not watch that movie.


Only thing I found nice about it was the race that included the Mach 5; that sequence reminded me of the cartoon series. Not a fan of the Mach 6 or the T120 cars that can spin at will...


Decent sound, though.


JSS


----------



## tony123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21722251
> 
> 
> Now, if y'all will excuse me, I need to blindfold myself for a couple hours. This movie was like a root canal for the eyes.



How true is that!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21722251
> 
> 
> Tonight's movie was Speed Racer on DVD - I'm thinking four stars on this one. Definitely has a few bass moments, but for the most part the audio is drowned out by the cinematography.
> 
> 
> Now, if y'all will excuse me, I need to blindfold myself for a couple hours. This movie was like a root canal for the eyes.



I would go 3-3.5 for Speed Racer. Nothing special IMO. The only real standout part of SR I thought was the video which was fantastic!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1* /forum/post/21721333
> 
> 
> How about the content between 6hz and 18hz? Isn't there a lot of content there? For those systems that rolloff at 18hz, aren't they missing a lot of content during those scenes?





Not in Black Hawk Down. Not much content between 18 hz and 6 Hz!


Now other DVD's do have content in the sub 18 Hz range, but that is not the DVD that was mentioned.


----------



## bossobass

It's impossible to get a picture of what's happening in the room with the data you provided.


Making a SL graph of a scene from the AVR SW out:


1) Player roll off.

2) AVR roll off.

3) SC roll off.


Post the results.


Making a SL graph with mic @ the LP:


1) Player roll off.

2) AVR roll off.

3) Sub amp roll off.

4) Any signal chain processors roll off.

5) FR at the mic position.

6) Measurement mic roll off.


Post the results.


Otherwise, we're not seeing the actual content and certainly not seeing what the subs are doing or can't do, so pretty bad comparison.


Since you've mentioned BHD several times, run the comparison of the digits vs subs of Irene @ 0dBRL.










BTW...


How much content below 20 Hz? Irrelevant.

Is it noticeable to 'most'? Irrelevant.

Percentage of systems that can reproduce that content? Irrelevant.


The only question worth addressing is; Is the system accurately reproducing the content? If not, opinions on the 1st 3 octaves of content are as silly as it gets. It's exactly like if a blind member continually posted why the color red isn't necessary because it would be least favorite color if he could see and because he believed most things aren't red anyway.


Bosso


----------



## Scott Simonian

Bwahaha! Well said, Bosso.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21725020
> 
> 
> It's impossible to get a picture of what's happening in the room with the data you provided.
> 
> 
> Bosso




Only if your blinders are on and all that you are looking at is related to sub 20 Hz content.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21725020
> 
> 
> 
> Making a SL graph of a scene from the AVR SW out:
> 
> 
> 1) Player roll off.
> 
> 2) AVR roll off.
> 
> 3) SC roll off.
> 
> 
> 
> Post the results.
> 
> 
> Bosso





I did that already in the first waterfall posted above.


We went though that SL / Soundcard calibration already. Here is a new one that shows the same thing as the old one. No soundcard calibration files are used. REW generator was used for the source. Accuracy or REW generator below 10 Hz is an unknown (AKA no settings available below 10 Hz).


The green calibration line is pretty flat to my eyes.













The day that you prove that your DVD/Bluray player and AVR meets your specifications is the day that I will consider evaluating my player and AVR. While you are at it, you only need to show us the Digital and HDMI rolloff in the Bluray player and AVR.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21725020
> 
> 
> Making a SL graph with mic @ the LP:
> 
> 
> 1) Player roll off.
> 
> 2) AVR roll off.
> 
> 3) Sub amp roll off.
> 
> 4) Any signal chain processors roll off.
> 
> 5) FR at the mic position.
> 
> 6) Measurement mic roll off.
> 
> 
> Post the results.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, we're not seeing the actual content and certainly not seeing what the subs are doing or can't do, so pretty bad comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso





I showed the results measured at the LP in waterfall 2 and 3 above. I specified exactly what was being used as a "microphone" as well as the "microphone" rolloff.



I have no intention on spending any significant money on a "quality" measurement microphone.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21725020
> 
> 
> 
> Since you've mentioned BHD several times, run the comparison of the digits vs subs of Irene @ 0dBRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso




I could do that, but why? I never ever listen to any movie (meaning newer action movie) at full reference level. The loudest level that I use is -5 dB RL. Dialnorm for BHD is probably -27, so there goes another 4 dB of SPL level. I HP filter my subwoofer, so there goes the 6 Hz content anyhow.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21725020
> 
> 
> BTW...
> 
> 
> How much content below 20 Hz? Irrelevant.
> 
> Is it noticeable to 'most'? Irrelevant.
> 
> Percentage of systems that can reproduce that content? Irrelevant.
> 
> 
> The only question worth addressing is; Is the system accurately reproducing the content? If not, opinions on the 1st 3 octaves of content are as silly as it gets. It's exactly like if a blind member continually posted why the color red isn't necessary because it would be least favorite color if he could see and because he believed most things aren't red anyway.
> 
> 
> Bosso





All the above is subjective. The systems the movies are mixed in are not flat to 3 Hz on all channels either!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21725048
> 
> 
> Bwahaha! Well said, Bosso.





Are you still afraid to play your BHD at full reference level on your system? Give it a try and see what happens to your unfiltered subwoofers!











Just for laughs, why not show us your in room waterfall of BHD at 0 dB RL (Bosso recommendation that you must follow) for a comparison!


----------



## djoberg

I just had the immense pleasure of watching _The Art of Flight_. This title was mentioned several pages ago as one that was filled with amazing LFE material throughout the 81 minute running time. I was blown away by the audio, and am so thankful for my new SVS PC12-NSD sub that added to the ear candy that this film affords you. The PQ was just as amazing, as was the incredible snowboarding runs from the world's best snowboarders. I could heap more praise upon this phenomenal Blu-ray, but let me just give you the option of reading the review I just submitted to the BLU-RAY PQ THREAD:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...ostcount=19177


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just had the immense pleasure of watching The Art of Flight. This title was mentioned several pages ago as one that was filled with amazing LFE material throughout the 81 minute running time. I was blown away by the audio, and am so thankful for my new SVS PC12-NSD sub that added to the ear candy that this film affords you. The PQ was just as amazing, as was the incredible snowboarding runs from the world's best snowboarders. I could heap more praise upon this phenomenal Blu-ray, but let me just give you the option of reading the review I just submitted to the BLU-RAY PQ THREAD:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...ostcount=19177



Finally someone else saw it! I enjoyed it too! Great footage and audio


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21727430
> 
> 
> Finally someone else saw it! I enjoyed it too! Great footage and audio



I wish every HD enthusiast could see this film, especially those with good displays and awesome 7.1 audio systems. I will be using it this weekend to WOW some of my relatives!


BTW, I see you're from Huntington Beach. That was one of my old stomping grounds "back in the day" when I lived and worked in Anaheim, CA. I used to hitchhike to the beach there every Saturday (until I moved back to the Midwest).


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21727245
> 
> 
> I just had the immense pleasure of watching _The Art of Flight_. This title was mentioned several pages ago as one that was filled with amazing LFE material throughout the 81 minute running time. I was blown away by the audio, and am so thankful for my new SVS PC12-NSD sub that added to the ear candy that this film affords you. The PQ was just as amazing, as was the incredible snowboarding runs from the world's best snowboarders. I could heap more praise upon this phenomenal Blu-ray, but let me just give you the option of reading the review I just submitted to the BLU-RAY PQ THREAD:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...ostcount=19177



Agreed! This is a fantastic all around disc. Awesome for demo purposes as well.







I thought the PQ was the overall standout, but the audio is awesome as well.


On a somewhat related note, the new SSX snowboarding game which has AoF star Travis Rice as a guest character is a ton of fun and one amazing HT experience. Actually has a really nice LFE moment any time you land a "Super Tricky" trick


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I wish every HD enthusiast could see this film, especially those with good displays and awesome 7.1 audio systems. I will be using it this weekend to WOW some of my relatives!
> 
> 
> BTW, I see you're from Huntington Beach. That was one of my old stomping grounds "back in the day" when I lived and worked in Anaheim, CA. I used to hitchhike to the beach there every Saturday (until I moved back to the Midwest).



The avalanche scenes are great! Hb surf city







. Love the weather out here







.


----------



## jaramill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21728801
> 
> 
> The avalanche scenes are great! Hb surf city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Love the weather out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



You're making me jealous. Just moved out to Arizona (though not bad) from Los Angeles (Brentwood, next to Santa Monica). Miss the ocean, and I will be experiencing what HELL on EARTH is like when summer comes to Phoenix!







That's when I'll really miss SoCal


----------



## mrcoop

art of flight...where is this...in imax now...can't find it in netflix


----------



## JBrax

I just ordered my copy from Amazon. I have to check this out after watching some trailers on YouTube. Those guys are NUTS!


----------



## pokekevin

You guys will enjoy the film


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21729551
> 
> 
> art of flight...where is this...in imax now...can't find it in netflix



I found the best deal right here:

http://www.spinnakerextreme.com/the-...rain-farm.html 


I was also able to do a Google Search for "coupons for spinnakerextreme" and that brought the price down a little more. Most other online stores, including Amazon, are selling it for a good $5 more.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21728785
> 
> 
> Agreed! This is a fantastic all around disc. Awesome for demo purposes as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the PQ was the overall standout, but the audio is awesome as well.
> 
> 
> On a somewhat related note, the new SSX snowboarding game which has AoF star Travis Rice as a guest character is a ton of fun and one amazing HT experience. Actually has a really nice LFE moment any time you land a "Super Tricky" trick



Yes, the PQ was reference quality all the way! But in my thinking, the audio was too (especially for a film in that genre).


I'm NOT a gamer, or I would definitely check out the game you mentioned.


Good to hear from you Toe, and thanks again for giving me the heads up on _The Art of Flight_. When will I be reading a post from you again on the PQ Thread?


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Finally catching Hanna (on HBO), soundtrack is rocking in LFE . May need to watch through since I was skeptical on the actual movie itself.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21730253
> 
> 
> Yes, the PQ was reference quality all the way! But in my thinking, the audio was too (especially for a film in that genre).
> 
> 
> I'm NOT a gamer, or I would definitely check out the game you mentioned.
> 
> 
> Good to hear from you Toe, and thanks again for giving me the heads up on _The Art of Flight_. When will I be reading a post from you again on the PQ Thread?



Glad you enjoyed it! That disc is worth every pennie!


I love the PQ thread and am a regular reader. You guys give fantastic reviews with such great attention to detail. If I felt I could give a review worthy of that thread, I would.....I might give it another shot one of these days







I almost posted a review after watching Tree of Life since I was blown away with the PQ of that one as well.


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21728785
> 
> 
> On a somewhat related note, the new SSX snowboarding game which has AoF star Travis Rice as a guest character is a ton of fun and one amazing HT experience. Actually has a really nice LFE moment any time you land a "Super Tricky" trick



I've been playing that a bunch this weekend, and I LOVE that bass "thud" when you hit the ground after an uber trick. Not sure how much infrasonic it has, but it certainly shakes my room.


Regarding "The Art of Flight"... are there different editions? I want to make sure I get the right thing:


Definitely blu-ray, but out of stock:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005WWTW8M/ 


In the DVD section, but the box has a blu-ray log on it:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IU1OMA/ 


Item name says Blu-Ray but box doesn't show the logo:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005R1F8SG/


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega* /forum/post/21731289
> 
> 
> I've been playing that a bunch this weekend, and I LOVE that bass "thud" when you hit the ground after an uber trick. Not sure how much infrasonic it has, but it certainly shakes my room.
> 
> 
> Regarding "The Art of Flight"... are there different editions? I want to make sure I get the right thing:
> 
> 
> Definitely blu-ray, but out of stock:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005WWTW8M/
> 
> 
> In the DVD section, but the box has a blu-ray log on it:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IU1OMA/
> 
> 
> Item name says Blu-Ray but box doesn't show the logo:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005R1F8SG/



You can't go wrong if you order it from here:

http://www.spinnakerextreme.com/the-...rain-farm.html 


If you want 5% off from that then do a Google Search for "coupons for spinnakerextreme."


----------



## [KYA]Mega

Thanks for the info... just ordered with 5% off.


----------



## intoflatlines

Watched Life Free or Die Hard last night, good action movie with a lot of great bass.. no wonder it's 5 star


----------



## Gary J

Never heard of it.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Watched Life Free or Die Hard last night, good action movie with a lot of great bass.. no wonder it's 5 star



Same here! Watching xmen first class right now. Should def be five star


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg* /forum/post/21733695
> 
> 
> Same here! Watching xmen first class right now. Should def be five star



I picked up a copy on Saturday and will be watching it later this week.


So many Blu-rays to watch...and so little time!!!


----------



## Shadowdane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega* /forum/post/21731289
> 
> 
> I've been playing that a bunch this weekend, and I LOVE that bass "thud" when you hit the ground after an uber trick. Not sure how much infrasonic it has, but it certainly shakes my room.



Yah I've been playing SSX nearly non-stop here since it came out... yah the bass hit is pretty intense. Yah I'd guess it is around 30-35Hz, not infrasonic but still shakes my room! I'll have to connect my Xbox360 to my PC to capture it with SpecLab.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg* /forum/post/21733695
> 
> 
> Same here! Watching xmen first class right now. Should def be five star



I watched X men first class last night and it was excellent. Good sub workout!


----------



## Bunga99

The Last Airbender should be on this list. I'd vote no lower than 4.5 stars for the LFE in this one. The movie itself is bleh but I've seen worse.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Watching transformers 3. Holy crap. A lot of bass!!


----------



## derrickdj1

X-men 1st class is excellent for a sub workout. It was well done. Inception and 9(kid flick) are also great bass effect movies. No great new releases lately IMO.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1* /forum/post/21740234
> 
> 
> X-men 1st class is excellent for a sub workout. It was well done. Inception and 9(kid flick) are also great bass effect movies. No great new releases lately IMO.



I will have to disagree with your assertion of 9. It is an animated flick and not a Kid Flick. I cannot honestly say that any Tim Burton animated film is a Kid Flick. They all involve an underlying theme that is beyond your normal Kid Flick. The stories themes are too dark and involved along with much more violent action than a Kid Flick allows. HTTYD is Kid Flick.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /forum/post/21733558
> 
> 
> Watched Life Free or Die Hard last night, good action movie with a lot of great bass.. no wonder it's 5 star



Yep, been saying that for a long time. One of the best out there in my book. And I only have it on a regular DVD.


----------



## ozar

Watched _Flight of the Phoenix_ last night and while it doesn't have heavy bass throughout the film, those sections that do have it are awesome. Surround sound effects are done very well so that you get the feeling you are really there.


The entire home theater room was rumbling heavily!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane* /forum/post/21735940
> 
> 
> Yah I've been playing SSX nearly non-stop here since it came out... yah the bass hit is pretty intense. Yah I'd guess it is around 30-35Hz, not infrasonic but still shakes my room! I'll have to connect my Xbox360 to my PC to capture it with SpecLab.



I would be curious to see this if you happen to do it. Not super deep, but a lot of fun and just wondering where this one falls on the graph.


My HT has turned into SSX world over the past week........I am hooked!


----------



## D.T.MIKE

Immortals, new bass movie of the month! Got to be a real bass head to enjoy this one...made the wife leave the room.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE* /forum/post/21742746
> 
> 
> Immortals, new bass movie of the month! Got to be a real bass head to enjoy this one...made the wife leave the room.



Agreed


----------



## Shadowdane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21741411
> 
> 
> I would be curious to see this if you happen to do it. Not super deep, but a lot of fun and just wondering where this one falls on the graph.
> 
> 
> My HT has turned into SSX world over the past week........I am hooked!



Just did a quick capture of SSX, yah the bass slams alternate between 36Hz & 39Hz. Granted there is no rolloff here, so there is some subsonic content here.


This is from an entire 3 minute run down the mountain, so shows a pretty decent summary of what the bass is like.


----------



## the_abbot

I have GOT to get this game!


----------



## Toe

Thanks Shadowdane. I have a pretty good room peak below about 45hz which is probably emphasizing this one even more. It is a lot of fun hitting those big tricks for this bass hit though.







I also noticed yesterday that there might be some fairly low stuff when you rewind.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE* /forum/post/21742746
> 
> 
> Immortals, new bass movie of the month! Got to be a real bass head to enjoy this one...*made the wife leave the room*.



Ditto!


My wife left the house! Actually, she went to visit our daughters in Minneapolis so I'm home alone for 4-5 days where I'll be enjoying a "Blu-ray feast" of titles that have tons of bass. She would NEVER allow me to play these at the volume I'm playing it at.










During several scenes (such as the scene where Zeus throws the fireball at his fellow-god and the scene where Hyperion fires the magic bow and arrow into the castle) the room shook so much I just had to replay it while I went to the upper level of the house to see the response in various rooms. In our kitchen, which is NOT directly above my Home Theater room, dishware was shaking in the cupboards when I turned it up to -10. I can't imagine what would happen if I would have turned it all the way up to reference level!







Man, I am LOVING my new sub (SVS PC12-NSD)!!


----------



## kemiza

Will Immortals get a 5 star rating?


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto!
> 
> 
> My wife left the house! Actually, she went to visit our daughters in Minneapolis so I'm home alone for 4-5 days where I'll be enjoying a "Blu-ray feast" of titles that have tons of bass. She would NEVER allow me to play these at the volume I'm playing it at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During several scenes (such as the scene where Zeus throws the fireball at his fellow-god and the scene where Hyperion fires the magic bow and arrow into the castle) the room shook so much I just had to replay it while I went to the upper level of the house to see the response in various rooms. In our kitchen, which is NOT directly above my Home Theater room, dishware was shaking in the cupboards when I turned it up to -10. I can't imagine what would happen if I would have turned it all the way up to reference level!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I am LOVING my new sub (SVS PC12-NSD)!!



I am envious


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/21744271
> 
> 
> Will Immortals get a 5 star rating?



I'm relatively new to this thread (having just purchased a sub that qualifies to post on here







) and have never chimed in with a placement recommendation, but IMHO if this title doesn't fit into that category, nothing will. I see that _Master and Commander: Far Side of the World_ was given 4.5 stars; I just viewed that the other night and aside from the cannon scenes it had nothing on _Immortals_. _Immortals_ rocks the house in MANY scenes, and several times it definitely reaches subsonic levels.


----------



## MKtheater

There was a very low scene in immortals that was pulsing and then you can hear it get louder as the frequency moved up. I forgot which scene it was but I wonder how low it was.


----------



## pokekevin

U guys should check out War of the Arrows. Pretty good lfe scenes


----------



## Luke Kamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/21744271
> 
> 
> Will Immortals get a 5 star rating?



Just finished and it gets my vote for a 5!


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luke Kamp* /forum/post/21745353
> 
> 
> Just finished and it gets my vote for a 5!



Why do I get the feeling this will be unanimous?


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> U guys should check out War of the Arrows. Pretty good lfe scenes



Just got that last weekend, pretty good movie although I am not having much for memorable LFE. I could just be having a brain fart though lol.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21745361
> 
> 
> Why do I get the feeling this will be unanimous?



Looking forward to checking this out!







Is Immortals in the same league LFE wise as something like Tron Legacy, Cloverfield, TIH, etc.....?


----------



## SaviorMachine

Not a movie: Mass Effect 3 has a *stunning* LFE track and a superb surround mix in general.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21746561
> 
> 
> Looking forward to checking this out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Immortals in the same league LFE wise as something like Tron Legacy, Cloverfield, TIH, etc.....?



I think it depends on what you look for in an LFE movie. For me personally, I prefer movies that have that "Whoa" factor. The bass may not drop into the single digits, but the bass it does have is physically overwhelming. Gives you that pressurized feeling. Which is why my go to demo disc is Tron. Sure WoTW goes deeper, but for sheer "Holy Sh!t!" reactions, I prefer to use Tron. So I guess my sweet spot hovers between 18-30hz.









Immortals easily fits into that category for me. Several scenes are definitely demo worthy.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21746847
> 
> 
> I think it depends on what you look for in an LFE movie. For me personally, I prefer movies that have that "Whoa" factor. The bass may not drop into the single digits, but the bass it does have is physically overwhelming. Gives you that pressurized feeling. Which is why my go to demo disc is Tron. Sure WoTW goes deeper, but for sheer "Holy Sh!t!" reactions, I prefer to use Tron. So I guess my sweet spot hovers between 18-30hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immortals easily fits into that category for me. Several scenes are definitely demo worthy.



I fit this category as well







You got me even more excited to check this out now!


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21746561
> 
> 
> Looking forward to checking this out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Immortals in the same league LFE wise as something like Tron Legacy, Cloverfield, TIH, etc.....?



I will second what the_abbot said...._Immortals_ is in the same league as _Tron Legacy_. Believe me Toe, once you experience the bass produced by "the magic bow and arrow," you will long to see someone...anyone...drawing it back...and then you wait for its release and for the bull's eye to be hit!










There are MANY other good bass sequences throughout the movie, but my favorites were the bow and arrow.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21748496
> 
> 
> I will second what the_abbot said...._Immortals_ is in the same league as _Tron Legacy_. Believe me Toe, once you experience the bass produced by "the magic bow and arrow," you will long to see someone...anyone...drawing it back...and then you wait for its release and for the bull's eye to be hit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are MANY other good bass sequences throughout the movie, but my favorites were the bow and arrow.



Awesome! Unfortunately Netflix will not have this until April 3 it looks like so it is going to be a month before I can check it out


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21748658
> 
> 
> Awesome! Unfortunately Netflix will not have this until April 3 it looks like so it is going to be a month before I can check it out



Not necessarily.


----------



## maxmercy

Whoever has the Immortals disc and the means, post up a SpecLab peakv average graph of the film...


JSS


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21748698
> 
> 
> Not necessarily.



?


Says April 3 for me.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21746561
> 
> 
> Looking forward to checking this out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Immortals in the same league LFE wise as something like Tron Legacy, Cloverfield, TIH, etc.....?



Going to go against the rest of you guys. The LFE of Immortal was very very good. But, imo not quite in Cloverfield territory. I vote a solid 4.5.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21749636
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> Says April 3 for me.



You could also beg, borrow or steal.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21748658
> 
> 
> Awesome! Unfortunately Netflix will not have this until April 3 it looks like so it is going to be a month before I can check it out



Block Buster has it, but it went into a very long wait status as soon as it came out. They just can't meet the demand for BD and for some reason their remaining stores, which are losing money, get them first, which makes no sense to me.



Ian


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21751223
> 
> 
> Block Buster has it, but it went into a very long wait status as soon as it came out. They just can't meet the demand for BD and for some reason their remaining stores, which are losing money, get them first, which makes no sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



I thought about running over to BB to try and rent it, but the nearest one for me is not all that close now. Oh well, I will just wait until April.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21751479
> 
> 
> I thought about running over to BB to try and rent it, but the nearest one for me is not all that close now. Oh well, I will just wait until April.



April 3rd for REDBOX


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234* /forum/post/21750525
> 
> 
> Going to go against the rest of you guys. The LFE of Immortal was very very good. But, imo not quite in Cloverfield territory. I vote a solid 4.5.



Help me out! I'm a newcomer to this thread and thus I'm ignorant of the exact criteria used for each tier. In a previous post I compared _Immortals_ to _Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World_ and I made the observation that _Immortals_ has much more *quantity* of bass than MAC:TFSOTW (which is pretty much limited to the two cannon scenes and the storm at sea scene; they are impressive, but don't occupy much of the running time of the movie) and so I concluded that _Immortals_ should be bumped up a notch to 5 stars. Is this faulty reasoning?


Again, what I really want to know is the criteria for judging the placement of each Blu-ray. Is it the *quality* of the bass heard that matters most? (As opposed to *quantity* which may not be as precise and dynamic.) Help me out!


----------



## Reefdvr27

I have been on a Blu Ray tear and I picked up like 10 Blu Rays this week. I had the house to myself for about three hours last night so I unwrapped a new copy of U571 popped it in and opened up the volume and man, it gets a 5 in my book! You feel like you are in that sub with them getting depth charged!! BOOOOOOOMMMM!! BOOOOMMMM! Good Stuff! I know it is an old movie, but all around a good flick with some good LFE!


----------



## Shadowdane

I thought some of the bass heads here would love this! A few guys built a giant speaker modeled after the one from Back to the Future.

http://www.ludoislabs.com/Giant_Speaker.html 


I love this quote...
_The mechanical sweet spot of operation was 5Hz to 50Hz, that's where the speaker put out appreciable audio power. Above those frequecies the inertia of the cone was simply too large. We found the resonant frequency of the building to be approximately 7 Hz, as nodes cropped up around the building resulting in numerous complaints, headaches, and all-around team giddiness._


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21751863
> 
> 
> Help me out! I'm a newcomer to this thread and thus I'm ignorant of the exact criteria used for each tier. In a previous post I compared _Immortals_ to _Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World_ and I made the observation that _Immortals_ has much more *quantity* of bass than MAC:TFSOTW (which is pretty much limited to the two cannon scenes and the storm at sea scene; they are impressive, but don't occupy much of the running time of the movie) and so I concluded that _Immortals_ should be bumped up a notch to 5 stars. Is this faulty reasoning?
> 
> 
> Again, what I really want to know is the criteria for judging the placement of each Blu-ray. Is it the *quality* of the bass heard that matters most? (As opposed to *quantity* which may not be as precise and dynamic.) Help me out!



Quality, quantity, amplitude and depth seem to be the main factors. As far as how much importance to put behind each one, well that is subjective and depends on who you ask. Some seem to put depth above all else, some volume, some quantity or quality...........lots of factors and it is not nearly as organized as something like the PQ thread!







There do seem to be some tracks that just about everyone agrees on though such as Cloverfield, TIH, WOTW, Tron Legacy, etc........


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21753247
> 
> 
> Quality, quantity, amplitude and depth seem to be the main factors. As far as how much importance to put behind each one, well that is subjective and depends on who you ask. Some seem to put depth above all else, some volume, some quantity or quality...........lots of factors and it is not nearly as organized as something like the PQ thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There do seem to be some tracks that just about everyone agrees on though such as Cloverfield, TIH, WOTW, Tron Legacy, etc........



Thanks Toe!


So...you're saying if I'm impressed with the LFE in a movie/film just post it and see what others think. But who determines the final placement? In other words, who is moderating the thread? As you know, in the PQ Thread we have Phantom Stranger at the helm, and he does a fantastic job.


----------



## the_abbot

Would someone mind pointing me to PQ thread?


----------



## kemetblk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not a movie: Mass Effect 3 has a *stunning* LFE track and a superb surround mix in general.



I second this. ME3 has imo the best sound mix of any game ever. Tremendous LFE, but also good DR and great usage of the rear channels.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would someone mind pointing me to PQ thread?



Blurat software thread. Its a sticky. I believe there was also a surround sound thread too lol


----------



## drewTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemetblk* /forum/post/21753401
> 
> 
> I second this. ME3 has imo the best sound mix of any game ever. Tremendous LFE, but also good DR and great usage of the rear channels.



How is the sound quality? The thing I hate about video games is that the sound is usually very compressed. You would think that with such huge budgets they would do something about the overall sound...


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21753363
> 
> 
> Would someone mind pointing me to PQ thread?



Right here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=858316 


As you will see, this thread is actually the "Discussion Thread" where we give reviews on Blu-rays along with placement recommendations. The "Tier List" for the Blu-rays that are placed has its own separate thread which is listed on the first page of the "Discussion Thread" (at the top of the page). This thread has been active for a VERY LONG TIME! I started posting in it several years ago and it is growing stronger with each passing day.


We would welcome you (or anyone reading this) with open arms if you ever care to chime in with a review after viewing a Blu-ray. We have the criteria listed on the first page of the "Tier List" thread. This makes it a lot easier to be objective and gives you some concrete standards for judging the PQ of any Blu-ray.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21753687
> 
> 
> Right here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=858316
> 
> 
> As you will see, this thread is actually the "Discussion Thread" where we give reviews on Blu-rays along with placement recommendations. The "Tier List" for the Blu-rays that are placed has its own separate thread which is listed on the first page of the "Discussion Thread" (at the top of the page). This thread has been active for a VERY LONG TIME! I started posting in it several years ago and it is growing stronger with each passing day.
> 
> 
> We would welcome you (or anyone reading this) with open arms if you ever care to chime in with a review after viewing a Blu-ray. We have the criteria listed on the first page of the "Tier List" thread. This makes it a lot easier to be objective and gives you some concrete standards for judging the PQ of any Blu-ray.



Excellent!

I have equal interest in both PQ & SQ. Some might even call it an obsession. LOL


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21753712
> 
> 
> Excellent!
> *I have equal interest in both PQ & SQ. Some might even call it an obsession.* LOL



Believe me, I share that obsession!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I share that obsession!



Believe me, that obsession is dangerous!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Got my hands on The Art of Flight... this may become my new favorite demo disc. Four stars easy for the LFE, probably good for four and a half. The avalanche scenes around fifty minutes in made me stop to clean up the stuff the horns knocked off the shelves.


Picture and sound are both outstanding. Made me wish my projector was 1080P, and the screen was a little bigger, but I'm not complaining much.


Now, I'll just have to see if I can rent The Immortals this week.


----------



## cubalis2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got my hands on The Art of Flight... this may become my new favorite demo disc. Four stars easy for the LFE, probably good for four and a half. The avalanche scenes around fifty minutes in made me stop to clean up the stuff the horns knocked off the shelves.
> 
> 
> Picture and sound are both outstanding. Made me wish my projector was 1080P, and the screen was a little bigger, but I'm not complaining much.
> 
> 
> Now, I'll just have to see if I can rent The Immortals this week.



Art of flight was outstanding, both picture quality and lfe. Definitely some ulf scattered throughout as well.


----------



## yuxiaoyaowei




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/20413920
> 
> 
> yep, that is so true.:d
> 
> 
> how much stars?...to me it's not quite in five star category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much both, i think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added "9" to five star list,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to watch the hurt locker soon again(50. Cal scene was awesome).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah haa, good one.:d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have seen it once a long time ago and was not that impressed what i remember, but i may check it again.



oh!it's great!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubalis2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Art of flight was outstanding, both picture quality and lfe. Definitely some ulf scattered throughout as well.



Finally people are watching that film! Been saying its awesome!


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> How is the sound quality? The thing I hate about video games is that the sound is usually very compressed. You would think that with such huge budgets they would do something about the overall sound...



Hm, it's hard for me to tell what you consider good sound quality or bad. It's got a lot of science fiction sounds in it so there's little basis for comparison. Voices sound natural to me.


Just see if you can find a way to watch the opening chapter, where Shepard joins an old friend to meet the Council. There's some talky bits and then...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21754356
> 
> 
> Got my hands on The Art of Flight... this may become my new favorite demo disc. Four stars easy for the LFE, probably good for four and a half. The avalanche scenes around fifty minutes in made me stop to clean up the stuff the horns knocked off the shelves.
> 
> 
> Picture and sound are both outstanding. Made me wish my projector was 1080P, and the screen was a little bigger, but I'm not complaining much.
> 
> 
> Now, I'll just have to see if I can rent The Immortals this week.



Nice!







AoF is awesome all around for sure! In the spirit of AoF, but even more over the top, the new SSX snowboarding game has completely consumed me........still. I dont play too many games these days, but man this game might be the biggest HT gaming rush I have ever had! Once you get a feel for the controls, the tracks and the tricking/racing strategies, this game is like crack!







You can load up your own music which gets mixed in real time exactly like the included in game music. I was snowboarding down Everest last night cranking out Widespread Panic...........it was ****ing awesome!!!


----------



## obsi

From The Inside Out is good too...mountain biking with great cinematography and music.


----------



## mrcoop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21756164
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AoF is awesome all around for sure! In the spirit of AoF, but even more over the top, the new SSX snowboarding game has completely consumed me........still. I dont play too many games these days, but man this game might be the biggest HT gaming rush I have ever had! Once you get a feel for the controls, the tracks and the tricking/racing strategies, this game is like crack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can load up your own music which gets mixed in real time exactly like the included in game music. I was snowboarding down Everest last night cranking out Widespread Panic...........it was ****ing awesome!!!



thats it...Iam getting this game tonight!!...loved the other ssx's in the past. This sounds like it will be awsome in my home theater.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21756578
> 
> 
> thats it...Iam getting this game tonight!!...loved the other ssx's in the past. This sounds like it will be awsome in my home theater.



Report back when you have spent some time with it. It is a HUGE HT gaming rush..........the speed, the thrill of trying to stay on the mountain with the tracks that are more technical, your own music pumping away, etc.......it is a total rush!


Are you on PS3 or 360? If 360, send me a friend request XBL: KING TOE


----------



## kemetblk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT* /forum/post/21753672
> 
> 
> How is the sound quality? The thing I hate about video games is that the sound is usually very compressed. You would think that with such huge budgets they would do something about the overall sound...



I find the sound to be very good. It's definitely not the same as blu-ray (it is lossy Dolby Digital afterall), but sounds as good as some of my favorite dvd's with DD audio. Good dynamic range, clear dialogue, tremendous LFE and great sound effects and music.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Ran Immortals on DVD through the system tonight. Will reserve my star rating for tomorrow, after I've Hypercubed it and can take a look at a couple scenes first.


I will say this... I had to get up and open the door to my bedroom, which is up by the screen and about 12' away from the tapped horns. It was rattling back and forth so loud it was distracting. Just to put that into perspective, that door does _not_ just rattle. It's too tight a fit. Takes a lot of LFE energy to do it.


Also found myself lowering the LFE level just a bit by the end. Got to be a little much for me this evening.


----------



## Gary J

Ought to EQ it. Anyone can make stuff rattle.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21759667
> 
> 
> Ought to EQ it. Anyone can make stuff rattle.



EQ has nothing to do with it. The tapped horns are capable of sustaining 125dB at listening position. Anytime there's really loud 14-15Hz content near or above reference, it gets that door flapping. Movies don't often do that, but this movie did. Speaking of which...

*Immortals - DVD, Dolby Digital*


Yep, it's a five star. No question at all. Same method I always use - rip the audio off the disc, transcode it to wav files via Hypercube, play back the LFE wav file through the UCA222.


Have a look:


----------



## mcmountainman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21754356
> 
> 
> Got my hands on The Art of Flight... this may become my new favorite demo disc. Four stars easy for the LFE, probably good for four and a half. The avalanche scenes around fifty minutes in made me stop to clean up the stuff the horns knocked off the shelves.
> 
> 
> Picture and sound are both outstanding. Made me wish my projector was 1080P, and the screen was a little bigger, but I'm not complaining much.
> 
> 
> Now, I'll just have to see if I can rent The Immortals this week.



Agree totally this is now my go to demo disc ! The music score just throbs base ,deep and guttural ( My guest said wow the whole seat is vibrating )

Add to that the best picture Quality that I've seen on Blu Ray bar none

and it went straight to the top of my A list.


----------



## D.T.MIKE

Well done Oklahoma Wolf! After running countless sweeps and test tones with REW I can tell just about at what freq a movie passage is playing at. After watching Immortals and looking at your chart it confirms what I was expecting.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Hehe - any time I get a couple minutes into a movie and that bedroom door starts rattling like a jackhammer I sit up and pay attention. Then I get up and open that door so it won't disrupt the fun










Wasn't quite expecting the extension this movie has in it, but I'm not complaining. My graphs are just two scenes, the tsunami and the waking of the titans. Didn't get all the way to the mountain collapse, but I'm sure it's impressive too.


I did find it amusing that apparently, titans like to gnaw on steel rebar when they aren't wreaking havoc.


----------



## Remara

The mountain collapse -scene (time 1.34,00) got mine Rythmik Audio DS-1500 to bottom.. That has never happened before!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Remara* /forum/post/21763266
> 
> 
> The mountain collapse -scene (time 1.34,00) got mine Rythmik Audio DS-1500 to bottom.. That has never happened before!



I wouldn't be surprised if a few subs were hurting after that scene:


----------



## maxmercy

OKW,


You have a peak/avg graph for this film? Jeez, should rival Battle:LA


JSS


----------



## mrcoop

Immortals....seemed excessive in the bass in some scenes...didn't feel super clean with some of those scenes...i guess i like punch then rumble...alot of rumbling at least in my system. Gonna have to watch it again...you bass heads are gonna love it...even the previews, alot of bass. Running my bass now about 8 db's hot.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21763397
> 
> 
> OKW,
> 
> 
> You have a peak/avg graph for this film? Jeez, should rival Battle:LA
> 
> 
> JSS



Nope, sorry











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/21763413
> 
> 
> Immortals....seemed excessive in the bass in some scenes...didn't feel super clean with some of those scenes...i guess i like punch then rumble...alot of rumbling at least in my system. Gonna have to watch it again...you bass heads are gonna love it...even the previews, alot of bass. Running my bass now about 8 db's hot.



There was some clipping every now and then, if my ears aren't lying to me. I almost feel like the re-recording mixers were hanging out here at AVS thinking, "They want bass? We'll give them something to talk about."


Here's apparently where the movie was mixed: http://www.meyersound.com/news/2011/wildfire_studios/


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21763427
> 
> 
> Nope, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was some clipping every now and then, if my ears aren't lying to me. I almost feel like the re-recording mixers were hanging out here at AVS thinking, "They want bass? We'll give them something to talk about."
> 
> 
> Here's apparently where the movie was mixed: http://www.meyersound.com/news/2011/wildfire_studios/



Interesting... Your link says they use X-800 subs. If you search for these subs, you find this:



> Quote:
> Operating Frequency Range1 20 Hz - 200 Hz
> 
> Frequency Response2 23 Hz - 160 Hz ±4 dB
> 
> Phase Response 32 Hz to 175 Hz ±30°
> 
> Maximum Peak SPL3 136 dB
> 
> Dynamic Range >110 dB
> 
> 
> 1. Recommended maximum operating
> 
> frequency range. Response depends on
> 
> loading conditions and room acoustics.
> 
> 2. Free field, measured with one-third
> 
> octave frequency resolution at 4
> 
> meters.
> 
> 3. Measured with music at 1 meter.
> 
> 4. Power handling is measured under
> 
> AES standard conditions: transducer
> 
> driven continuously for two hours with
> 
> band-limited noise signal having a 6
> 
> dB peak-average ratio.
> 
> 5. Amplifier wattage rating is based
> 
> on the maximum unclipped burst
> 
> sine-wave rms voltage the amplifier
> 
> will produce into the nominal load
> 
> impedance. Both Channels 70 V rms
> 
> (100 V pk) into 8 ohms.


 http://www.meyersound.com/pdf/produc.../x-800c_ds.pdf 


They're dual 18" drivers with 1,240 watts, (2,480 peak) in a ported cabinet.


These appear to be awesome subs, with prodigious output. However, they're down 4 dB @ 23 Hz. I wonder how they get 10 Hz and lower out of those subs.


Craig


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

My guess: they're watching a spectrograph or something to see what's going on below 20Hz. Certainly they aren't getting much below 20Hz out of those bad boys.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/21763566
> 
> 
> Interesting... Your link says they use X-800 subs. If you search for these subs, you find this:
> 
> 
> They're dual 18" drivers with 1,240 watts, (2,480 peak) in a ported cabinet.
> 
> 
> These appear to be awesome subs, with prodigious output. However, they're down 4 dB @ 23 Hz. I wonder how they get 10 Hz and lower out of those subs.
> 
> 
> Craig



They have 5 of them for a uniformed bass response.... they aren't intended to monitor single digits with them.. I haven't heard the system yet, but their old chief engineer who installed the system now is with our company.. he say's it's truly amazing how the bass is wholly uniform over most of the stage.


In addition to Wildfire, I believe some of the stages at Skywalker have also upgraded to similar systems.


Don't forget... just because there is something in the infra on the track, it doesn't mean it was heard on the dub stage.


----------



## pokekevin

Yea immortals bottomed my subs during the tidal wave


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21763690
> 
> 
> They have 5 of them for a uniformed bass response.... they aren't intended to monitor single digits with them.. I haven't heard the system yet, but their old chief engineer who installed the system now is with our company.. he say's it's truly amazing how the bass is wholly uniform over most of the stage.
> 
> 
> In addition to Wildfire, I believe some of the stages at Skywalker have also upgraded to similar systems.
> 
> 
> Don't forget... just because there is something in the infra on the track, it doesn't mean it was heard on the dub stage.



Thanks!!!










Craig


PS. Do they use system-wide Bass Management in those systems, with main channel bass re-directed to the subs? Or, with 5 subs, do they have one sub for each channel? If they do it the later way, what do they use for LFE? Also, if they use one sub for each channel, do they mix for "directional bass"?


----------



## FOH

Craig,


FilmMixer has been quite generous with his sharing of information from behind the scenes. Good stuff for sure. You've hit upon the exact same questions and concerns I've posed to both FilmMixer and others; *how do you monitor/balance the bottom octaves accurately on the dub stage?*


BagEnd , a loudspeaker mfr for such use, used to be a prevalent choice for some post production and studio work. If you follow their product link, and into their Cinema line, you'll find their InfraSub cabinets, and associated processors, whereby they employ a steep boosting compensation circuit, with a sealed alignment 18", to subsequently attain acoustic output into the infra range. In quantity, these could do the trick, but I've never seen ample quantity to really monitor properly into the single digits.



That said, I'm guessing their priorities don't align with chasing accurate, _acoustic_ monitoring of the bottom octaves of the LFE spec., ie., 3-120hz. Now, just like any recording engineer, mastering engineer, I'm hoping that perhaps they check to see how their mix translates over rigs of varying capability. However, very few systems anywhere have adequate capability into the single digits. PVG, and it's inherent reciprocity helps enormously in the smaller environs of the typical HT.



As simple as it would seem to us to employ real resolving power into the single digits in a dub stage/post production facility, they've got their hands full the way it is. We often focus on the sexiness, and sheer madness of the bottom octaves, but clearly the dub stage engineers have their priorities focused right where they need to be,....as evidenced by their outstanding production of popular titles.



There are questions yet to be answered,.. like why is Master and Commander BD high passed,..when the DVD version is not? Why neuter an existing infra-sound masterpiece? If the choice was made initially, and consistent throughout various releases, that's much more palatable. But the anomalous high-passed release, every now and then, is quite perplexing.



As a FOH engineer for decades, I'm well aware of elements of excess in a particular mix. While mixing, one makes constant decisions, ever changing the summed product while it's occurring in real time. Oftentimes, there exists a correct amount of "x", whereas anymore and it's excessive, any less and it's somewhat less than ideal. Mixing a live rock act, the lead vocals have got to be spot on. (A visual acuity analogy can be made**.*) By nearly all standards, it's the overwhelmingly most important component of the live rock mix. The foremost quality, a rock lead vocal mix, must maintain ideal articulation, intelligibility, and clarity, _without_ any overly harsh characteristics. The vocal needs to be smooth and bright, with presence, and without any hint of harshness. This is a tough balancing act. If excess exists, it's pulled back out a bit.



Secondly, the LF region needs to be a *powerful, tactile, and strongly prominent*,... as high levels of quality LF are exactly what many attendees are here for in the first place. *Strongly prominent*, _but not at the expense of any other more important element._ *What's high quality LF?* Above all, and _this is the key for this discussion_, the bass must not *mask* any other element of the music. It must be a natural partner with all the other parts, an inherent part of the fabric, _not merely an effect_. It must possess a textural quality, and has clear pitch,... changing quickly and easily with _zero drone_. If the bass content has percussive element, then the beginning must possess a clearly defined, easily delineated leading edge. It must have quick, strong and hard transients, with easily discerned start, and an easy to follow trailing edge. Transparent, or musical, are oftentimes the most frequent terms that come to mind to me when describing high quality bass.



When I say tactile bass, when referring to live sound, I mean that when called for the bass encounters your body in a _physical manner,_ that communicates the intent clearly. Good, high resolution bass has a characteristic transparency that easily differentiates wannabees quickly.


*OK, the point*; Is there a case to be made wrt psycho-acoustic masking of the existing LF, when the ULF is present? If so, what particular characteristics of ULF offends? Temporal aspects, certain frequencies? The only reason I can even guess that a studio would prefer a neutered remix is for additional perceived clarity.



Does this have any measure of merit? Why would they do this, I don't understand.




Thoughts?


Thanks


***Take a given amount of resolution in any given format. It must be viewed at a specific distance to allow for optimum quality. any closer and pixel spacing etc., can be discerned. Viewed any father away and one loses the resolution. Thus an optimum viewing distance exists. Is this correct? I hope so I used it before







Regardless, it's similar to the vocal EQ'ing in the example above. _*Any less, results in less clarity, any more becomes harsh.*_


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> They have 5 of them for a uniformed bass response.... they aren't intended to monitor single digits with them.. I haven't heard the system yet, but their old chief engineer who installed the system now is with our company.. he say's it's truly amazing how the bass is wholly uniform over most of the stage.
> 
> 
> In addition to Wildfire, I believe some of the stages at Skywalker have also upgraded to similar systems.
> 
> 
> Don't forget... just because there is something in the infra on the track, it doesn't mean it was heard on the dub stage.



FM,


Always good when you check in. Since the X-800s are ported with a powerful amp, the question arises: are they highpassed? They must be, to avoid overexcursion, correct? Not much unloads a driver quite like a vented box below tuning....some pro drivers use such strong surrounds and spiders that voice coils don't hit another motor structure unless driven with enormous amounts of power, but the non-linear distortion would be very high.....


Do you highpass subs on your stage? IIRC, you guys changed your subs not too long ago...


JSS


----------



## maxmercy

FOH,


Great post. I can think of a few tracks I really like that use bass very well in the music world, just like you describe....


JSS


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21764876
> 
> 
> Craig,
> 
> 
> FilmMixer has been quite generous with his sharing of information from behind the scenes.



So have you, from you're own perspective. Your contributions are also much appreciated, here and all around the forum.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21764876
> 
> 
> Good stuff for sure. You've hit upon the exact same questions and concerns I've posed to both FilmMixer and others; *how do you monitor/balance the bottom octaves accurately on the dub stage?*



FilmMixer alluded to monitoring the infra electronically instead of sonically. I find that surprising, but I guess I shouldn't.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21764876
> 
> BagEnd , a loudspeaker mfr for such use, used to be a prevalent choice for some post production and studio work. If you follow their product link, and into their Cinema line, you'll find their InfraSub cabinets, and associated processors, whereby they employ a steep boosting compensation circuit, with a sealed alignment 18", to subsequently attain acoustic output into the infra range. In quantity, these could do the trick, but I've never seen ample quantity to really monitor properly into the single digits.



Maybe the new sound engineer they've acquired from Meyer Sound can fix it!












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21764876
> 
> 
> That said, I'm guessing their priorities don't align with chasing accurate, _acoustic_ monitoring of the bottom octaves of the LFE spec., ie., 3-120hz. Now, just like any recording engineer, mastering engineer, I'm hoping that perhaps they check to see how their mix translates over rigs of varying capability. However, very few systems anywhere have adequate capability into the single digits. PVG, and it's inherent reciprocity helps enormously in the smaller environs of the typical HT.



I think they should demo their mixes at my house!












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21764876
> 
> 
> As simple as it would seem to us to employ real resolving power into the single digits in a dub stage/post production facility, they've got their hands full the way it is. We often focus on the sexiness, and sheer madness of the bottom octaves, but clearly the dub stage engineers have their priorities focused right where they need to be,....as evidenced by their outstanding production of popular titles.
> 
> 
> 
> There are questions yet to be answered,.. like why is Master and Commander BD high passed,..when the DVD version is not? Why neuter an existing infra-sound masterpiece? If the choice was made initially, and consistent throughout various releases, that's much more palatable. But the anomalous high-passed release, every now and then, is quite perplexing.
> 
> 
> 
> As a FOH engineer for decades, I'm well aware of elements of excess in a particular mix. While mixing, one makes constant decisions, ever changing the summed product while it's occurring in real time. Oftentimes, there exists a correct amount of "x", whereas anymore and it's excessive, any less and it's somewhat less than ideal. Mixing a live rock act, the lead vocals have got to be spot on. (A visual acuity analogy can be made**.*) By nearly all standards, it's the overwhelmingly most important component of the live rock mix. The foremost quality, a rock lead vocal mix, must maintain ideal articulation, intelligibility, and clarity, _without_ any overly harsh characteristics. The vocal needs to be smooth and bright, with presence, and without any hint of harshness. This is a tough balancing act. If excess exists, it's pulled back out a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, the LF region needs to be a *powerful, tactile, and strongly prominent*,... as high levels of quality LF are exactly what many attendees are here for in the first place. *Strongly prominent*, _but not at the expense of any other more important element._ *What's high quality LF?* Above all, and _this is the key for this discussion_, the bass must not *mask* any other element of the music. It must be a natural partner with all the other parts, an inherent part of the fabric, _not merely an effect_. It must possess a textural quality, and has clear pitch,... changing quickly and easily with _zero drone_. If the bass content has percussive element, then the beginning must possess a clearly defined, easily delineated leading edge. It must have quick, strong and hard transients, with easily discerned start, and an easy to follow trailing edge. Transparent, or musical, are oftentimes the most frequent terms that come to mind to me when describing high quality bass.



Excellent insights! You're perspective as an FOH engineer are enlightening to thos of us who've ner functioned inthat capacity. I'm sure your concepts in live sound carry over to recording/mixing. I had never considered that the infra could overpower or "mask" the sonic. I've never been aware if it happening, but I will pay attention to it in the future.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21764876
> 
> 
> When I say tactile bass, when referring to live sound, I mean that when called for the bass encounters your body in a _physical manner,_ that communicates the intent clearly. Good, high resolution bass has a characteristic transparency that easily differentiates wannabees quickly.



Yes, I've hear it both ways, transparent, articulate bass vs. muddy, indistinct bass. The former is a revelation, for sure. The later is much more common.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21764876
> 
> *OK, the point*; Is there a case to be made wrt psycho-acoustic masking of the existing LF, when the ULF is present? If so, what particular characteristics of ULF offends? Temporal aspects, certain frequencies? The only reason I can even guess that a studio would prefer a neutered remix is for additional perceived clarity.



The infra on M&C didn't mask the sonic on the DVD, so I see no reason why the BD needed to be neutered. I believe it was a simple, inadvertent mistake that the infra was filtered from the M&C BD. I'll stick with that until someone owns up to doing it on purpose, and explains the reason it was done.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21764876
> 
> ***Take a given amount of resolution in any given format. It must be viewed at a specific distance to allow for optimum quality. any closer and pixel spacing etc., can be discerned. Viewed any father away and one loses the resolution. Thus an optimum viewing distance exists. Is this correct? I hope so I used it before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, it's similar to the vocal EQ'ing in the example above. _*Any less, results in less clarity, any more becomes harsh.*_



I understand your analogy perfectly, and I think it's a very good one. I've used visual analogies to describe audio many times: Deep blacks analogous to deep bass, audio "sondstage" analogous to a large, projected image, etc. Resolution, whether it's audio or video, is just as analogous.










Thanks again for offering your unique perspective on this. Lucas Oil Field has lost two superstars recently... you and Peyton Manning.










Craig


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21722251
> 
> 
> Tonight's movie was Speed Racer on DVD - I'm thinking four stars on this one. Definitely has a few bass moments, but for the most part the audio is drowned out by the cinematography.
> 
> 
> Now, if y'all will excuse me, I need to blindfold myself for a couple hours. This movie was like a root canal for the eyes.



LOL.....There was plenty of color.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bunga99* /forum/post/21737436
> 
> 
> the last airbender should be on this list. I'd vote no lower than 4.5 stars for the lfe in this one. The movie itself is bleh but i've seen worse.



+1


----------



## Shift

Thanks for posting this.


As I said about 2 months ago and warned everyone about Immortals










Glad you enjoyed the LFE!!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21759884
> 
> 
> EQ has nothing to do with it. The tapped horns are capable of sustaining 125dB at listening position. Anytime there's really loud 14-15Hz content near or above reference, it gets that door flapping. Movies don't often do that, but this movie did. Speaking of which...
> 
> *Immortals - DVD, Dolby Digital*
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a five star. No question at all. Same method I always use - rip the audio off the disc, transcode it to wav files via Hypercube, play back the LFE wav file through the UCA222.
> 
> 
> Have a look:


----------



## theturtle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21668757
> 
> 
> The water scene with Poseidon sounded like it was about to destroy my speakers and subs lol



I don't have a sub yet (F15HP on order). This scene and the movie in general made my RF-7 II's sound like dog *(@*#@. They were bottoming out every other minute. This movie has a ridiculous amount of bass. And my speakers aren't bass wimps!


----------



## FOH

Craig, thank you for the kind words.


You state your room should be used for monitoring of LF/LFE (jokingly or not),...it would do the industry professional good to take a finished mix, and check to hear how it translates over a capable, calibrated system,...in an HT environment that possesses adequate bottom octave resolution and capability at reference levels, w/ample headroom to facilitate a low distortion rendering across the entire spec.


This translation check is oft mentioned in the music studio/mastering world, whereby the engineer listens to the creation in the car, the home, over a boom-box, clock radio, etc., why not employ such a technique with HT releases? Perhaps they do employ such checks, as it doesn't make sense otherwise. Then again, making a mistake by cutting out the fantastically realistic ULF/LF wallops that accompany the artillery scenes in M&C, certainly doesn't make sense either. Clearly, in my opinion, if the dubbing stage LF system possessed ample capability for playback of the intended effect, I would think they could've heard the difference in ULF/LF energy.


All said, I know very little regarding their standards and best practices etc.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21725020
> 
> 
> How much content below 20 Hz? Irrelevant.
> 
> Is it noticeable to 'most'? Irrelevant.
> 
> Percentage of systems that can reproduce that content? Irrelevant.
> 
> 
> The only question worth addressing is; Is the system accurately reproducing the content? If not, opinions on the 1st 3 octaves of content are as silly as it gets. It's exactly like if a blind member continually posted why the color red isn't necessary because it would be least favorite color if he could see and because he believed most things aren't red anyway.
> 
> 
> Bosso










Very nice Bosso


---


We enjoyed the release entitled " In Time ", last night. Enjoyable, and the sound was really nice. Very sparse ULF usage, but well executed. However, similar to Open Range, the soundtrack gunfire is truly *superb*. The various shots have different characteristics, but some of them are really nicely done. They have a quick, tight, concussive wavefront, and a nice component of LF that's just bad-ass. Very effective.


Sound Design, Supervising Editor, and Re-Recording Mixer, are all Michael Babcock. I mention this because upon determining if I like the over-all soundtrack/sound design/effects, I typically determine who had their hand in on the effort. I learned Babcock has been involved with, in a more ancillary manner, The Dark Knight, War of the Worlds, and Transformers. For me,...I like restraint, or judicious use of the big effects. So was the effort in this release. I did detect some harshness/clipping maybe in the CC. Whether that was on the disc, or not I can't say for sure. Returned the disc after we viewed it so no second look.


I would enjoy seeing the spectral content of the handgun shots. Anyone have the opportunity to check this out? Did you like the gun-fire?


















Thanks


----------



## tony123

Agreed on the gunshots in "In Time". When we jump in our seats, we know they did it right! I don't understand why some of these effects can't be patterned more. There should be known formulas for getting it "right".


----------



## bori

Check out the latest Three Musketeers blu ray. It has awesome LFE. :O


----------



## mrcoop

The movie I Melt With You.... Wierd, dark, depressing, yet it had some bass that i wasn't expecting.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21767633
> 
> 
> Sound Design, Supervising Editor, and Re-Recording Mixer, are all Michael Babcock. I mention this because upon determining if I like the over-all soundtrack/sound design/effects, I typically determine who had their hand in on the effort. I learned Babcock's work includes The Dark Knight, War of the Worlds, and Transformers. For me,...I like restraint, or judicious use of the big effects. So was the effort in this release. I did detect some harshness/clipping maybe in the CC. Whether that was on the disc, or not I can't say for sure. Returned the disc after we viewed it so no second look.
> 
> 
> Thanks



For the records, Michael Babcock was not a mixer, sound designer or supervisor on TDK, WOTW or Transformers... while he did work on them, he was only an editor and did some additional sound design..


Not to slight his contributions, but on those films it wasn't nearly as involved as it was on "In Time."


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21775884
> 
> 
> For the records, Michael Babcock was not a mixer, sound designer or supervisor on TDK, WOTW or Transformers... while he did work on them, he was only an editor and did some additional sound design..
> 
> 
> Not to slight his contributions, but on those films it wasn't nearly as involved as it was on "In Time."



You're absolutely right,..and perhaps I should've noted that and been more clear.


I'll correct the post


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/21763566
> 
> 
> However, they're down 4 dB @ 23 Hz. I wonder how they get 10 Hz and lower out of those subs.



I'm sure the 136 db max has something to do with it. Even if you drop off 30 db from peak at 10hz that's still 106 dbs... with one sub. The DTS-20 has the same deal, I believe, not rated very low (on its +/- scale) but it can still GO low just because it has insane levels of output.


Though I imagine they system may not actually be getting useful output at 10hz, but I'm sure it has decent output in the teens.


----------



## djoberg

I just watched _X-Men: First Class_ this last weekend and I most certainly agree with its present 4.5 Star Rating. Comparing it with _Immortals_, I do believe _Immortals_ has *more* LFE moments, and that they go lower at times. Thus I believe it deserves a 5 Star Rating.


----------



## the_abbot

Watched The Troll Hunter again late last night. It is SUCH a fun movie!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21782348
> 
> 
> I just watched _X-Men: First Class_ this last weekend and I most certainly agree with its present 4.5 Star Rating. Comparing it with _Immortals_, I do believe _Immortals_ has *more* LFE moments, and that they go lower at times. Thus I believe it deserves a 5 Star Rating.



To add to this, I watched War of the Worlds last night for the first time since I built the second tapped horn.


WotW is still the top dog, but Immortals is really not that far behind. At least, for my system. Still very much at five stars on it.


----------



## tony123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21787421
> 
> 
> Watched The Troll Hunter again late last night. It is SUCH a fun movie!



I had never heard of it, but just saw it on netflix. I'll give it a geaux.







Of course, streaming won't get my subs singing.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> To add to this, I watched War of the Worlds last night for the first time since I built the second tapped horn.
> 
> 
> WotW is still the top dog, but Immortals is really not that far behind. At least, for my system. Still very much at five stars on it.



Agreed!


Spoiler alert!


Hey, can someone do a waterfall for Immortals and the scene right after the king releases the titans. It shows Thesius lying down and there is some low stuff going on.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21787663
> 
> 
> I had never heard of it, but just saw it on netflix. I'll give it a geaux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, streaming won't get my subs singing.



It was on one of the movie channels so I recorded it on my DTV DVR in DD, but haven't watched it yet. Hope the plot is as good as the bass







.



Ian


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21787802
> 
> 
> It was on one of the movie channels so I recorded it on my DTV DVR in DD, but haven't watched it yet. Hope the plot is as good as the bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



As long as you don't take the movie too seriously, you will enjoy it!

And yes, the LFE will surprise you!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21787670
> 
> 
> Hey, can someone do a waterfall for Immortals and the scene right after the king releases the titans. It shows Thesius lying down and there is some low stuff going on.



Pfft. That scene only has extension to about 2Hz or so. DVD version again:





























I may be in love with this movie.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21787597
> 
> 
> To add to this, I watched War of the Worlds last night for the first time since I built the second tapped horn.
> 
> 
> WotW is still the top dog, but Immortals is really not that far behind. At least, for my system. Still very much at five stars on it.



I have NOT seen WOTW since I bought my SVS PC12-NSD sub, but I'm hoping to see it in a few days. I'll chime in after the credits roll.


----------



## MKtheater

Thanks man, I knew it was ultra deep because it was not loud , just that feeling of doom kind of sensation.


The one thing about movies like Cloverfield and WOTW is that not only do they have that low stuff they have very loud 20-40hz bass as well which will rattle your teeth! The best part is that they seem to do it at almost all action sequences which other movies don't. TIH and Tron does very well too! Many other movies will have a few scenes so guys remember the best 5 stars will do it all movie long!


----------



## [unique]

War horse seems to dig quite deep as well...


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[unique]* /forum/post/21790619
> 
> 
> War horse seems to dig quite deep as well...













You must be unique! It's not out on disc yet.



Ian


----------



## billpan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[unique]* /forum/post/21790619
> 
> 
> War horse seems to dig quite deep as well...



Yes it does!!watched it yesterday,and the LFE was great..from the gallop of the horses to the explosions in the battlefield it digs quite deep.Sound is exactly like saving private ryan,also mixed by Gary Rydstrom..


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billpan* /forum/post/21791127
> 
> 
> Yes it does!!watched it yesterday,and the LFE was great..from the gallop of the horses to the explosions in the battlefield it digs quite deep.Sound is exactly like saving private ryan,also mixed by Gary Rydstrom..




I guess you guys aren't in the states. We seem to be behind in everything lately.












Ian


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have NOT seen WOTW since I bought my SVS PC12-NSD sub, but I'm hoping to see it in a few days. I'll chime in after the credits roll.



You're in for such a treat.


----------



## gainiac

Great. Now you guys have me all worked to go buy Immortals and an excuse to upgrade the sub... thanks..


----------



## pokekevin

That scene in X-MEn First Class where Magneto moves the SatDish got one of my outlaws to make 2 barely audible thumps. Panic?


----------



## mojomike

Don't panic. Upgrade.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't panic. Upgrade.



Damn it hahah


----------



## SbWillie

I took my daughtr to see Journey y'day at a nearby cheapo theater ( not worth the xtra Warren $$ for that flick) and noticed plenty of lfe content (theater had weak subs however) in the movie particularly in the final 20 minutes.......... NO surprise after seeing RANDY THOM'S name in the credits! Not a movie that will entertain anyone over 14 or so but the br lfe is gonna be tight!!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine* /forum/post/21791948
> 
> 
> You're in for such a treat.



Yeah, WoTW is one of the greats for sure. I have to say though that after doing the WoTW/9 double feature a week ago, I was just as impressed with 9 overall, maybe even slightly more. Both are 5 star though IMO easily.


----------



## tony123

Something was wrong with my setup when I watched "9". Gotta give that one another go now.


----------



## LowBudget5.1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had never heard of it, but just saw it on netflix. I'll give it a geaux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, streaming won't get my subs singing.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It was on one of the movie channels so I recorded it on my DTV DVR in DD, but haven't watched it yet. Hope the plot is as good as the bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Ian



Trollhunter on Netflix streams in 384kbps DD+ 5.1


That's the same typical bit rate as a retransmitted DD cable broadcast. There should be no real discernible difference between the two. At least, it sounded hot on my end streaming with the Panny BDT210.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That scene in X-MEn First Class where Magneto moves the SatDish got one of my outlaws to make 2 barely audible thumps. Panic?



Hmm..DÃ©jÃ* vu . I've too have been down that road with Outlaw. With the same scene, in fact (among many others). You'll even see a lot of posts around here where some members are turning off Dynamic EQ to keep their Outlaw subs from bottoming out. I have bad news for you guys. It's not the content, it's the sub. After getting my EMOTIVA subs, I was able to re-watch these top tier LFE movies without the "barely audible thumps" or bottoming out. Just very clean, loud, and fast bass.


Didn't intend for this to be a rant against Outlaw, but I felt obligated to disabuse some of the many Outlaw sub owners of their apprehension that it's the EQ - source material - or extension that's the problem. It's not.


My 2 cents...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Immortals gets a 5 from me!


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21764876
> 
> 
> As a FOH engineer for decades



Pardon my ignorance, what's a FOH engineer?


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21788298
> 
> 
> Pfft. That scene only has extension to about 2Hz or so. DVD version again:
> 
> 
> I may be in love with this movie.



Those charts are insane!


I just hope they don't neuter it for the bluray release.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowBudget5.1* /forum/post/21794597
> 
> 
> Trollhunter on Netflix streams in 384kbps DD+ 5.1
> 
> 
> That's the same typical bit rate as a retransmitted DD cable broadcast. There should be no real discernible difference between the two. At least, it sounded hot on my end streaming with the Panny BDT210.



How do you know what the cable bit rate is? Besides, I would think that it not only varies from channel to channel but from one service provider to the next. I would think that DTV would probably be a bit higher since its audio and video quality is better and less compressed then many cable services that I've experienced in the past. Anyhow, it's kind of a mute point since I'm not a big fan of subtitles and the film lost my interest pretty fast.



Ian


----------



## SlowcarIX

played Super 8 this weekend....all i can say is WOW. The train crash scene maxed out the dcx2496 for my mains at my usual listening level


----------



## bori

5 days of war should be a 5 star for bass!


----------



## tony123

So I watched *"Troll Hunter"* over Netflix. It was the best LFE I've heard through Netflix streaming, but still, nothing special in my room.

*"Three Muskateers",* the new one. Very impressive soundtrack. I would give it a 4 of 5 in LFE. When the flying war ship first comes on the scene and hits the building and the ground, it was shaking the house for sure. Aside from the 5 or 6 big LFE moments, I enjoyed that it was always present. Even the more subtle scenes had some impact. A lot of movies seem to have big moments and then the subs disappear for the rest. Not the case with this one.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong* /forum/post/21796561
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, what's a FOH engineer?




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_sound_mixing


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_sound_mixing



Has anybody ever ran a level reading on the Blue Ray knowing in 2 scenes, the plane crash, and the Subway crash? Also I have never heard anybody discuss the Film Children of men. the battle towards the end of the movie has some of the deepest LFE I have ever experienced on my system?


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21797134
> 
> *"three muskateers",* the new one. Very impressive soundtrack. I would give it a 4 of 5 in lfe.



+1 I'd vote 4 stars too.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Knowing is good but doesn't go too much below 20hz. Nonetheless, it's an awesomely dynamic mix. The 'end' is pretty cool sounding too.


----------



## djoberg

I JUST received my new copy of _Cloverfield_. Last week I purchased _War of the Worlds_, _9_, and _How to Train Your Dragon_. I bought them based on their 5 Star Rating and can't wait to view them now that I have a sub that can do them justice. I hope to see them all back to back (for comparison purposes), but that may not happen until my wife goes to visit our daughters and grandchildren in Minneapolis. I guess I'll have to plant the idea in her mind using subliminal techniques!


----------



## SbWillie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic* /forum/post/21797319
> 
> 
> Has anybody ever ran a level reading on the Blue Ray knowing in 2 scenes, the plane crash, and the Subway crash? Also I have never heard anybody discuss the Film Children of men. the battle towards the end of the movie has some of the deepest LFE I have ever experienced on my system?



That film was discussed in the older Master List thread.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Three musketeers was full of bass!! My limiter light was glowing lol


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg* /forum/post/21800513
> 
> 
> Three musketeers was full of bass!! My limiter light was glowing lol











*All for bass and bass for all!*





Ian


----------



## SbWillie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbwillie* /forum/post/21793559
> 
> 
> i took my daughtr to see journey y'day at a nearby cheapo theater ( not worth the xtra warren $$ for that flick) and noticed plenty of lfe content (theater had weak subs , however) in the movie particularly in the final 20 minutes. No surprise after seeing *randy thom's* name in the credits! Not a movie that will entertain anyone over 14 or so but the br lfe is gonna be pretty tight!!



:d


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21798764
> 
> 
> I JUST received my new copy of _Cloverfield_. Last week I purchased _War of the Worlds_, _9_, and _How to Train Your Dragon_. I bought them based on their 5 Star Rating and can't wait to view them now that I have a sub that can do them justice. I hope to see them all back to back (for comparison purposes), but that may not happen until my wife goes to visit our daughters and grandchildren in Minneapolis. I guess I'll have to plant the idea in her mind using subliminal techniques!



Hahaha, during my Master List movie run I collected all of them (except 9--I kind of hate Tim Burton). HTTYD, WOTW and Cloverfield are all perfect choices when you're in the mood to demonstrate your system's LF extension and output. Enjoy


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine* /forum/post/21802444
> 
> 
> Hahaha, during my Master List movie run I collected all of them (except 9--I kind of hate Tim Burton). HTTYD, WOTW and Cloverfield are all perfect choices when you're in the mood to demonstrate your system's LF extension and output. Enjoy



I blame you SaviorMachine for my increased credit card bill...you're the one who turned me on to this thread!!


----------



## swgod98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21800916
> 
> 
> Three Muskateers:
> *All for bass and bass for all!*
> 
> 
> Ian



I couldn't even get 20 minutes into this movie before turning it off. Guess I just wasn't in the mood, but man...not recommended. I almost wish this rating system had a secondary scoring system which included how good the movie was. I realize that's much more subjective than a listening (for bass) test, but if it saves one person from wasting time on a crappy movie, I'm all for it


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swgod98* /forum/post/21802661
> 
> 
> I almost wish this rating system had a secondary scoring system which included how good the movie was. I realize that's much more subjective than a listening (for bass) test, but if it saves one person from wasting time on a crappy movie, I'm all for it



There's a good reason why I passed on the Immortals Blu-Ray in favor of Tintin the other day... which, by the way, sounded like a four star.


Immortals will have to be a lot cheaper before I buy it. I'm glad I only rented it. Looks good, sounds good, but does not compute too well story wise. I will say it's better than some others on the list though (I'm looking at you, Pulse).


Tintin was worth the money, I thought.


----------



## bori

You want bass check out 5 Days of War.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swgod98* /forum/post/21802661
> 
> 
> I couldn't even get 20 minutes into this movie before turning it off. Guess I just wasn't in the mood, but man...not recommended. I almost wish this rating system had a secondary scoring system which included how good the movie was. I realize that's much more subjective than a listening (for bass) test, but if it saves one person from wasting time on a crappy movie, I'm all for it



There are plenty of threads where you can discuss the movie itself and I am glad that has no part in this thread since LFE is the focus and how good/bad a movie is should have no influence at all in this area.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swgod98* /forum/post/21802661
> 
> 
> I couldn't even get 20 minutes into this movie before turning it off. Guess I just wasn't in the mood, but man...not recommended. I almost wish this rating system had a secondary scoring system which included how good the movie was. I realize that's much more subjective than a listening (for bass) test, but if it saves one person from wasting time on a crappy movie, I'm all for it



I have to admit it wasn't a very creative film. These movie makers should take a lesson from the late Errol Flynn. Pretty much for teenagers and the like. But the sound and PQ was very good.



Ian


----------



## mumps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swgod98* /forum/post/21802661
> 
> 
> I couldn't even get 20 minutes into this movie before turning it off. Guess I just wasn't in the mood, but man...not recommended. I almost wish this rating system had a secondary scoring system which included how good the movie was. I realize that's much more subjective than a listening (for bass) test, but if it saves one person from wasting time on a crappy movie, I'm all for it



If there were a secondary scoring system then Percy Jackson would be omitted from everything BUT the bass.


I say leave it "as is"; tastes vary as to types of movies preferred, but we all love the LFE here!


Chris


----------



## swgod98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mumps* /forum/post/21807128
> 
> 
> If there were a secondary scoring system then Percy Jackson would be omitted from everything BUT the bass.
> 
> 
> I say leave it "as is"; tastes vary as to types of movies preferred, but we all love the LFE here!
> 
> 
> Chris



My intention wasn't to jump in this thread and completely change the structure. Just saw so many posts about TTM and it kept reminding me of my experience with it


----------



## djoberg

I just watched _Cloverfield_ and all I can say is...*AMAZING!!* I can't believe pictures stayed on my walls during the "attack" scenes. My Home Theater is in a dedicated room in the basement and I felt constrained to check out the upper level during some of the intense, bass scenes and I could hear and feel it throughout. This is a ranch-style home (with 2,000 sq. ft. on each level) and there was no place for me to escape.

















There is absolutely no doubt it deserves the 5 Star placement it has received. If I have time today or tomorrow I'll be slipping _War Of The Worlds_ into my Pioneer Elite Blu-ray player. Sweet!!


----------



## Saints




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21817627
> 
> 
> I just watched _Cloverfield_ and all I can say is...*AMAZING!!* I can't believe pictures stayed on my walls during the "attack" scenes. My Home Theater is in a dedicated room in the basement and I felt constrained to check out the upper level during some of the intense, bass scenes and I could hear and feel it throughout. This is a ranch-style home (with 2,000 sq. ft. on each level) and there was no place for me to escape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no doubt it deserves the 5 Star placement it has received. If I have time today or tomorrow I'll be slipping _War Of The Worlds_ into my Pioneer Elite Blu-ray player. Sweet!!



Cloverfield was one of my favorites as it has a lot of great bass moments and not just some here or there. Funny thing is I never saw the movie until I got my sub.


Another one for the books is Man On Fire with Denzel Washington that I dont recall reading anyone on here talk about. Maybe not 5 stars, but it has a lot of good bass in it and that was watching it on cable. i would imagine the dvd/blu ray would be much better.


----------



## ozar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saints* /forum/post/21818698
> 
> 
> Another one for the books is Man On Fire with Denzel Washington that I dont recall reading anyone on here talk about. Maybe not 5 stars, but it has a lot of good bass in it and that was watching it on cable. i would imagine the dvd/blu ray would be much better.



Yeah, it's listed under the *Four and half star* segment in the first post in this thread.


As for Cloverfield, I'd never even heard of it until I started looking for good sub material.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saints* /forum/post/21818698
> 
> 
> Cloverfield was one of my favorites as it has a lot of great bass moments and not just some here or there. Funny thing is I never saw the movie until I got my sub.



I saw it when I had my old Velodyne sealed sub, but I just had to check it out again with my new SVS PC12-NSD and man was I glad I did.


The credits just got done rolling on _War Of The Worlds_ and I was even more impressed with the LFE material in this movie. It not only had more *quantity*, but the *quality* was on a higher level too (with a lot more different kinds of explosions, crashes, etc. and with very *precise* bass). On a few different occasions I had to turn my Pioneer receiver down after experiencing a few shutdowns!! (I'm thankful the receiver can protect itself in these events, but it's a bummer when you have power-up again in the middle of an awesome scene.)


My wife will be home in an hour so it's time to lower the volume and return to *normal* listening levels.


----------



## cat-222ASR

Chapter 26, Caesar sends in the gorillas heavy footed Foley rumbles, then sudden slam into the side of tour bus, metal buckling/creaking then lifting it over to onto its side use a barrier shield.


The scrapping sound of it rumbled the room not with an unpleasantness, thou still loud in portions of LCRS. Low end pressured the room along with LFE.1 sub on its own. Puck sub bass transducers handle the rest in the cinema seat buckets down to lowest it can handle vibrated the seats with a few rattles now and then until the scene calmed down.


Effects wise its pretty cleaver.


Plenty of good moments to choice from the film. I guess with canisters containing the drug which is poisonous to humans and will spread globally as shown into the end credits after a few seconds then fades out into the end credits roll. Would the apes take over the planet due to virus now, rather than nuclear war. Would their be second film that ties into this, one followed by third fourth and final?

_Take your stinking paws off me, you damn dirty ape!_


Player used for individual waterfalls Sony BDP-S550 using each of its RCA phone outputs.





























Surprisingly the stereo surrounds carried some low end support.


----------



## cat-222ASR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21188466
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=mxuvgFW49tI
> 
> 
> This is it - having FUN



Its nice piece for non-sync playing before the film show starts.


----------



## Flageborg

Drive - Scene 7 - it starts with "the shooting" at the Pawn Shop..

(was about to "sleep" because of this boring movie, at the local cinema last year - then suddenly - at about 50 minutes - this shooting woke me up, but wasn't much to it anyway...)


----------



## adpayne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21820761
> 
> 
> Drive - Scene 7 - it starts with "the shooting" at the Pawn Shop..
> 
> (was about to "sleep" because of this boring movie, at the local cinema last year - then suddenly - at about 50 minutes - this shooting woke me up, but wasn't much to it anyway...)



This is one of the first movies I put in to demo since replacing a small, passive sub, with an Epik Legend. I know the Legend isn't a monster, but it is in an 10x12 room. Anyway, I jumped out of my seat when I heard/felt the gunshots, even though I knew what was coming.










I'm no LFE expert, but this movie seems to deliver.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adpayne* /forum/post/21821253
> 
> 
> This is one of the first movies I put in to demo since replacing a small, passive sub, with an Epik Legend. I know the Legend isn't a monster, but it is in an 10x12 room. Anyway, I jumped out of my seat when I heard/felt the gunshots, even though I knew what was coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no LFE expert, but this movie seems to deliver.



My Blu-Ray demo is _Pirates Of The Caribbean Worlds End_. It's the last movie of the series that offers a PCM audio option which is significantly better then the standard DD version (I've compared the two). It not only has really good bass through out, but very good surround envelopment and a decent story line too.



Ian


----------



## qx56

The car chase after the shooting in Drive seemed to have some spots that would be worth checking.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> My Blu-Ray demo is Pirates Of The Caribbean Worlds End. It's the last movie of the series that offers a PCM audio option which is significantly better then the standard DD version (I've compared the two). It not only has really good bass through out, but very good surround envelopment and a decent story line too.
> 
> 
> Ian



You can probably do much better for a go to demo disk in my opinion.


----------



## djoberg

My most recent "demo disc" is _The Art of Flight_. It has phenomenal PQ and AQ.


----------



## jmnaas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My most recent "demo disc" is The Art of Flight. It has phenomenal PQ and AQ.



I agree. Fantastic soundtrack and outstanding pq.


----------



## ozar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21822690
> 
> 
> My most recent "demo disc" is _The Art of Flight_. It has phenomenal PQ and AQ.



Yes, it's a great demo disc, although I wish it were a little shorter, as some if it started feeling repetitious after about 30 or 40 minutes. That said, I might watch it again tomorrow!


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozar* /forum/post/21823240
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a great demo disc, although *I wish it were a little shorter*, as some if it started feeling repetitious after about 30 or 40 minutes. That said, I might watch it again tomorrow!



I've watched it now five times (three of those viewings were to show off the virtues of Blu-ray and my sound/audio system to friends and relatives) and I would agree with you that it is too long. 45 minutes would have sufficed, IMHO (they could have eliminated some of the long, repetitious scenes in Jackson, Wyoming and some of the "down-time" scenes in other locations).


Having said that, I've got this disc pretty well memorized and so I'm being a bit selective when I demo it for friends/relatives. That way I don't lose those with a really short attention span.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21822690
> 
> 
> My most recent "demo disc" is _The Art of Flight_. It has phenomenal PQ and AQ.



Awesome disc all around. I was most impressed with this one from a video perspective, but the audio is still great especially for this type of material.


Glad you liked Cloverfield. Personally I like it even more than WOTW for LFE, but both are 5 star.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21822553
> 
> 
> You can probably do much better for a go to demo disk in my opinion.



Maybe so, but it works for me.



Ian


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21823866
> 
> 
> Awesome disc all around. I was most impressed with this one from a video perspective, but the audio is still great especially for this type of material.
> 
> 
> Glad you liked Cloverfield. Personally I like it even more than WOTW for LFE, but both are 5 star.



Yes, the PQ was definitely the real standout of _The Art of Flight_, but the AQ really fit the snowboard runs perfectly and it's nice having so much good, driving bass.


Regarding WOTW, I just thought it had more *variety* of sounds in the bass department. One of the most impressive was when the machine first came up from beneath the street (with Tom Cruise and others standing and watching). Man, was that crazy bass or what!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Just finished watching flight of the pheonix since getting my new sub. Damn this movies has great bass. Why cant all movies have mixes like this. It wasnt even a blockbuster.


Now i have to get cloverfield and wotw.


Robin hood has some good bass too btw


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21826114
> 
> 
> Yes, the PQ was definitely the real standout of _The Art of Flight_, but the AQ really fit the snowboard runs perfectly and it's nice having so much good, driving bass.
> 
> 
> Regarding WOTW, I just thought it had more *variety* of sounds in the bass department. One of the most impressive was when the machine first came up from beneath the street (with Tom Cruise and others standing and watching). Man, was that crazy bass or what!



No doubt! That Pod Emergence scene is a classic. WOTW was the first DVD I popped in after installing my BKs years ago when the DVD first hit and I was just floored! Anytime I watch that movie now, I always go back after its over and watch that scene one or two more times.


----------



## tvuong

What is WOTW?


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong* /forum/post/21828672
> 
> 
> What is WOTW?



War of the Worlds


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong* /forum/post/21828672
> 
> 
> What is WOTW?



Hi tvuong, WOTW = War of the Worlds


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21820761
> 
> 
> Drive - Scene 7 - it starts with "the shooting" at the Pawn Shop..
> 
> (was about to "sleep" because of this boring movie, at the local cinema last year - then suddenly - at about 50 minutes - this shooting woke me up, but wasn't much to it anyway...)



I really liked the "being lulled into comfort" feeling and atmosphere. Actually, without any spoilers, the exact scene that begins all the chaos is superbly crafted IMO. Quiet, tense, then the first effect is outstandingly effective,...due precisely to the dynamic contrast.


Enjoyable, quite the ride.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21828730
> 
> 
> I really liked the "being lulled into comfort" feeling and atmosphere. Actually, without any spoilers, the exact scene that begins all the chaos is superbly crafted IMO. Quiet, tense, then the first effect is outstandingly effective,...due precisely to the dynamic contrast.
> 
> 
> Enjoyable, quite the ride.



I have not watched Drive yet but this sounds like how the movie The Knowing did with their plane crash scene. It was very dynamic!


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21828730
> 
> 
> I really liked the "being lulled into comfort" feeling and atmosphere. Actually, without any spoilers, the exact scene that begins all the chaos is superbly crafted IMO. Quiet, tense, then the first effect is outstandingly effective,...due precisely to the dynamic contrast.
> 
> 
> Enjoyable, quite the ride.



I agree! I thoroughly enjoyed the film...it was well-paced, with exceptional character development and acting, along with some intense action scenes. A "well-rounded" movie.


----------



## SaviorMachine

Drive was one of the best movies of 2011... sorry Flageborg, your opinion is simply _wrong_


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt! That Pod Emergence scene is a classic. WOTW was the first DVD I popped in after installing my BKs years ago when the DVD first hit and I was just floored! Anytime I watch that movie now, I always go back after its over and watch that scene one or two more times.



Yes, and that scene is hot on more than just the sub channel. The last time I demoed it for someone my power conditioner showed 80% draw which i believe is of 15amps!!!!


Nevermind that the subs and projector are on a separate circuit, 12amps put through the mains is quite astonishing.....


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine* /forum/post/21828833
> 
> 
> Drive was one of the best movies of 2011... sorry Flageborg, your opinion is simply _wrong_




Drive was one of the worst movies of 2011...sorry SaviorMachine, your opinion is simply _wrong_.











Ian


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21828956
> 
> 
> Drive was one of the worst movies of 2011...sorry SaviorMachine, your opinion is simply _wrong_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



You're already the worst movie of 2012, homeslice


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine* /forum/post/21828989
> 
> 
> You're already the worst movie of 2012, homeslice















Ian


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21829024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



I'm just foolin'.


----------



## the_abbot

Watching a movie called "Take Shelter". The LFE sounds impressive in my room!


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21830812
> 
> 
> Watching a movie called "Take Shelter". The LFE sounds impressive in my room!




I guess that's why the call it "Take Shelter".












Ian


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



I get it


----------



## ozar

As indicated in the first post of this thread, the animated film " 9 " comes with plenty of good bass tones. In fact, it has much more than I remembered from the first time seeing it, but back then I didn't have a good subwoofer to bring out all that great bass.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21831124
> 
> 
> I get it



Must be from a different generation.



Ian


----------



## mrrame

THOR is worth watching for LFE.


Movie is great too.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrrame* /forum/post/21840147
> 
> 
> THOR is worth watching for LFE.
> 
> 
> Movie is great too.



I rented _Thor_ shortly before I purchased the SVS PC12-NSD sub and the LFE sounded awesome on my modest Velodyne sealed sub. I'm sure that pales in comparison to what it would sound like now. I will have to give this another rent to experience it with a REAL SUB!


----------



## Flageborg

Immortals - Chapter 13


----------



## maxmercy

Damn. Roll-off below 10.


JSS


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21695595
> 
> 
> Kick-Ass chapter 9 - shooting scene at end of chapter -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -movie



My charts are little different, maybe yours are only stereo bass charts(that fotp one too). How you do them exactly?

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...inglfeonly.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/m...lchannels2.jpg 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21699863
> 
> 
> Wow... TH only got a 3.5?? I totally disagree with that!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/21701520
> 
> 
> Agreed! Troll Hunter has lots of LFE. Should be 4-4.5 stars for sure. I watched it last night. It was pretty entertaining.



Why, it's pretty weak bass movie. That huge troll was so lame in bass, only half good scene was that bridge scene. Did you guys watch dubbed track, it may have better bass than original norge track. Maybe flageborg can give us comparison, my dvd have only norge DD 5.1.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21703996
> 
> 
> Thanks Scott!
> 
> 
> It is a PITA to setup to measure this stuff now, so I won't be doing more of these charts anytime soon, unless I have reason to reach the back panel of my receiver, which is wy I did this set, I was doing some cable management...
> 
> 
> JSS



Hey, welcome to my world. I have done that a loong time that way, though not so long time ago i bought y-splitter to my receiver sub out, so no need to crawl anymore to back of my receiver.










Thanks for a thx charts, my favorite is that what is in those old indy dvd before movie.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/21718556
> 
> 
> Much to do about nothing.
> 
> 
> There is so little 8 Hz in Black Hawk Down that it is easy to miss. There is only about 3 seconds in the F'ing Irene scene with high level 8 hz. Most people can not even tell you what is happening on-screen when that 3 seconds worth of 8 Hz is available.



It have nothing to do how many seconds there is that 7hz signal, if you have good extension to there, you got it, like this funny guy did.(RIP Krypto)









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3V1F...7&feature=plcp 


btw listened this scene in local digiexpo with genelec 150k 7.3 system and of course didn't feel much anything because room response only to 15hz in that big room.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE* /forum/post/21742746
> 
> 
> Immortals, new bass movie of the month! Got to be a real bass head to enjoy this one...made the wife leave the room.



Yep, for some time...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21744485
> 
> 
> I'm relatively new to this thread (having just purchased a sub that qualifies to post on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and have never chimed in with a placement recommendation, but IMHO if this title doesn't fit into that category, nothing will. I see that _Master and Commander: Far Side of the World_ was given 4.5 stars; I just viewed that the other night and aside from the cannon scenes it had nothing on _Immortals_. _Immortals_ rocks the house in MANY scenes, and several times it definitely reaches subsonic levels.



Did you watch blu-ray, because it have filtered bass response at 35hz and down and if you didnt notice 4.5 star ranking was meant to dvd dts track(though region b blu-ray have spanish dts track which is even better than english dts track).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21744856
> 
> 
> There was a very low scene in immortals that was pulsing and then you can hear it get louder as the frequency moved up. I forgot which scene it was but I wonder how low it was.



Maybe it was that bull statue scene, it did have very low(was it 12hz tone), but no where near amplitude like that spike helmet god comes down(35hz?) scene.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234* /forum/post/21750525
> 
> 
> Going to go against the rest of you guys. The LFE of Immortal was very very good. But, imo not quite in Cloverfield territory. I vote a solid 4.5.



Agreed fully, not quite there with wotw, hot fuzz, and others fives.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21751863
> 
> 
> Help me out! I'm a newcomer to this thread and thus I'm ignorant of the exact criteria used for each tier. In a previous post I compared _Immortals_ to _Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World_ and I made the observation that _Immortals_ has much more *quantity* of bass than MAC:TFSOTW (which is pretty much limited to the two cannon scenes and the storm at sea scene; they are impressive, but don't occupy much of the running time of the movie) and so I concluded that _Immortals_ should be bumped up a notch to 5 stars. Is this faulty reasoning?
> 
> 
> Again, what I really want to know is the criteria for judging the placement of each Blu-ray. Is it the *quality* of the bass heard that matters most? (As opposed to *quantity* which may not be as precise and dynamic.) Help me out!



Yep, quality, quantity, peak amplitude and what hertz it have mainly.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21753353
> 
> 
> 
> But who determines the final placement? In other words, who is moderating the thread?



Hello, it is me.












There was some clipping every now and then, if my ears aren't lying to me. I almost feel like the re-recording mixers were hanging out here at AVS thinking, "They want bass? We'll give them something to talk about."


Here's apparently where the movie was mixed: http://www.meyersound.com/news/2011/wildfire_studios/ [/quote]



Yep, it was pretty bad in places(that fire whip and tsunami sounded baad). I wonder what they where smoking in Wildfire Studios.










"We mixed 'Immortals' on the system, a film with some serious action scenes in the last reel. I was struck by the clarity in the low frequencies and the total lack of high-frequency distortion even at very high levels."


Maybe only 4 star max. What you guy's think?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21841117
> 
> 
> Maybe only 4 star max. What you guy's think?



I'm still at five stars for Immortals. I was less impressed with Hot Fuzz, honestly, than this movie. WotW... everything's going to come up short compared to that one. It's the five star movie which all other fivers aspire to be


----------



## maxmercy

I'll check out Immortals in the next week or so, but my judgment is clouded by only a 15Hz system:











JSS


----------



## billpan

I agree with 4 stars for immortals..there was definitely distortion in the fire whip and tsunami scenes.It seemed as if the sound wasnt filtered for home playback,so you have to engage some sort of thx processing if your receiver has it.And at the end when the mountain comes down,i expected a lot more bass..As for black hawk down,i never understood where is the great bass in that..all the explosions dont have depth compared to a similar war movie like saving private ryan..


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21841117
> 
> 
> 
> It have nothing to do how many seconds there is that 7hz signal, if you have good extension to there, you got it, like this funny guy did.(RIP Krypto)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3V1F...7&feature=plcp



Here is a waterfall of your Youtube link....


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billpan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree with 4 stars for immortals..there was definitely distortion in the fire whip and tsunami scenes.It seemed as if the sound wasnt filtered for home playback,so you have to engage some sort of thx processing if your receiver has it.And at the end when the mountain comes down,i expected a lot more bass..As for black hawk down,i never understood where is the great bass in that..all the explosions dont have depth compared to a similar war movie like saving private ryan..



You'd only notice the bass in the irene scene if you had subs that can dig really low and play loud! Not even my dual lfm1 ex's do that scene justice


Saw war horse at a second run theater and thought the arty scenes were pretty good. Same with the galloping horses


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21841117
> 
> 
> 
> My charts are little different....



My recordings from Kick-Ass are when Girl shoots her way, from elevator through library hallway, and killing a lot of guys in spectacular ways....messy


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billpan* /forum/post/21842126
> 
> 
> 
> And at the end when the mountain comes down,i expected a lot more bass..



Yeah.....me too










Immortals - Chapter 18 - Mountain Comes Down...


----------



## jchong

You expect more bass??! Doesn't that SpecLab graph above show a lot of bass right across the spectrum from 6 - 100Hz?


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong* /forum/post/21842516
> 
> 
> You expect more bass??! Doesn't that SpecLab graph above show a lot of bass right across the spectrum from 6 - 100Hz?



Think he might've been being sarcastic. If Immortals is a 4 and Hot Fuzz is a 5, something's wrong.


----------



## the_abbot

I still maintain a 5 for Immortals as well. That movie and Tron are my two favorite lfe demo source material discs because they have several scenes of intense lfe. WOTW is amazing, but only for that one scene.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21841238
> 
> 
> I'm still at five stars for Immortals. I was less impressed with Hot Fuzz, honestly, than this movie. WotW... everything's going to come up short compared to that one. It's the five star movie which all other fivers aspire to be



From the titles I've seen in the 5 star list, I agree that WOTW is "King of the hill."


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21842123
> 
> 
> I'll check out Immortals in the next week or so, but my judgment is clouded by only a 15Hz system:



15Hz is low enough to get most of the fun out of Immortals. After I saw it on my system I got the chance to see it with a sub that could do reference to only 40Hz... that was not pleasant.


Personally, I was already at four and a half after watching it... I tend to try and vote five only after looking at it in Speclab. Once I did, I saw enough for five stars there. For me, the mountain collapse is not as impressive as the tsunami, but it's still rather potent.


It just compares well, I think, to most of the other five stars not named War of the Worlds


----------



## mumps

I personally can't go above 4 stars for Immortals. I found Transformers DOTM to be more impressive with the bass; maybe not as low, but quantity!!


Chris


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mumps* /forum/post/21843371
> 
> 
> I personally can't go above 4 stars for Immortals. I found Transformers DOTM to be more impressive with the bass; maybe not as low, but quantity!!
> 
> 
> Chris



I have yet to hear a Blue Ray as good as DOTM!


----------



## eNoize

Been following the thread, but first-time posting.


I'll also throw in my vote on 'Immortals' as no higher than 4 stars -- the quantity is there for sure but terribly lacking in quality. It's not very clean and much too muddled and boomy, such as the mountain collapse.


----------



## Luke Kamp

Quality, quantity, peak amplitude and what hertz it have mainly.


Immortals has it all in spades. I also thought that there may have been some clipping, but this has not been shown yet. It may just sound like it is such as Inception bath tub dunk and been designed that way. Also may sound clipped to some because your subs are clipping.







Besides I thought Tron showed some clipping, and its still a 5. If you are going to punish it for quality, there is still no 4 stars that compare and it would be a strong 4.5 IMO.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic* /forum/post/21843833
> 
> 
> I have yet to hear a Blue Ray as good as DOTM!



Revenge of the Fallen is better, IMO overall for sound... More unique sounds, less rehash, less robot drool/blood, but also plagued by a bad storyline. Great use of ~20Hz for effect, and some sub-20Hz subharmonics and extension for the heftier blows. One of the deepest 'thuds' is when Megs jams a knee into Starscream's chest on the Nemesis after he is 'resurrected', with extension to just under 10Hz, IIRC. If that movie would have had a better plot and story arc, it would have been the best of the series.


JSS


----------



## Scott Simonian

DOTM has a crazy awesome 7.1 mix though.


----------



## isasize

First off, let me begin by thanking everyone for their recommendations on movies with 5 star bass. I've added quite a few to my dvd/bluray library and have enjoyed watching them countless times. I don't know if there are any fans of the AMC show Breaking Bad out there, but I'm rather impressed with the hot LFE in the 3rd season episodes. I've got no way of measuring it, but if someone else wants to take a listen, it'd be the episode called Más at the 2:05. There are quite a few episodes in Season 3 that have impressive LFE, and I hope there are others that are fans of the show as I am.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DOTM has a crazy awesome 7.1 mix though.



Watching some scenes of it again right now lol. I still prefer rotf


----------



## obsi

The Divide has some nice lfe


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21844530
> 
> 
> DOTM has a crazy awesome 7.1 mix though.



Unfortunately, I am still 7.1 challenged, otherwise I may think differently. I think DOTM for me suffers from way-too-high expectations on my part....ROTF met all sonic and visual expectations for me, but the storyline sucked.....I was expecting all of the goodness of ROTF with a better story, and I just was let down some, it's strange. The visuals were just as good or better, and the sound was great, but too many recycled sounds that didn't seem to fit in where they were shoe-horned in place... It is a GREAT sound mix, though. Amazing what your attitude going into something can really affect overall perception. I thought Scott Pilgrim was gonna be a piece of trash, and was pleasantly surprised, so much so I own the film.


JSS


----------



## [KYA]Mega

I know there are a bazillion posts about War of the Worlds... but all this talk about possible distortion in the Immortals soundtrack got me thinking about this... There is one sound in the famous "emergence" scene of WOTW that has always bothered me... it's after most of the good bass when the tripod stands all the way up and some liquid comes out of it and it makes some kind of a "horn" type sound. That "horn" is terribly distorted. I assume it's part of the sound design, but nevertheless, it kind of ruins the "cleanness" of that sequence for me. It always makes it sound like I have a blown speaker or something.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know there are a bazillion posts about War of the Worlds... but all this talk about possible distortion in the Immortals soundtrack got me thinking about this... There is one sound in the famous "emergence" scene of WOTW that has always bothered me... it's after most of the good bass when the tripod stands all the way up and some liquid comes out of it and it makes some kind of a "horn" type sound. That "horn" is terribly distorted. I assume it's part of the sound design, but nevertheless, it kind of ruins the "cleanness" of that sequence for me. It always makes it sound like I have a blown speaker or something.



Hmmm do you feel this distortion is centered above or below 80hz?


I dont remember this.....


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega* /forum/post/21846141
> 
> 
> I know there are a bazillion posts about War of the Worlds... but all this talk about possible distortion in the Immortals soundtrack got me thinking about this... There is one sound in the famous "emergence" scene of WOTW that has always bothered me... it's after most of the good bass when the tripod stands all the way up and some liquid comes out of it and it makes some kind of a "horn" type sound. That "horn" is terribly distorted. I assume it's part of the sound design, but nevertheless, it kind of ruins the "cleanness" of that sequence for me. It always makes it sound like I have a blown speaker or something.



The horn sounds a bit weird yes. But, compared to the very harsh sound of the car crashing and glass being smashed it doesnt bother me much.


----------



## Tooley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steveo1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> the horn sounds a bit weird yes. But, compared to the very harsh sound of the car crashing and glass being smashed it doesnt bother me much.



+1


----------



## isasize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega* /forum/post/21846141
> 
> 
> I know there are a bazillion posts about War of the Worlds... but all this talk about possible distortion in the Immortals soundtrack got me thinking about this... There is one sound in the famous "emergence" scene of WOTW that has always bothered me... it's after most of the good bass when the tripod stands all the way up and some liquid comes out of it and it makes some kind of a "horn" type sound. That "horn" is terribly distorted. I assume it's part of the sound design, but nevertheless, it kind of ruins the "cleanness" of that sequence for me. It always makes it sound like I have a blown speaker or something.



I know EXACTLY what part you're talking about. I know it was planned that way, but whenever that scene comes up I think "CRAP, is my speaker ok?"


----------



## mrcoop

yep...that wow scene when the horn blows has a crackling sound.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega* /forum/post/21846141
> 
> 
> I know there are a bazillion posts about War of the Worlds... but all this talk about possible distortion in the Immortals soundtrack got me thinking about this... There is one sound in the famous "emergence" scene of WOTW that has always bothered me... it's after most of the good bass when the tripod stands all the way up and some liquid comes out of it and it makes some kind of a "horn" type sound. That "horn" is terribly distorted. I assume it's part of the sound design, but nevertheless, it kind of ruins the "cleanness" of that sequence for me. It always makes it sound like I have a blown speaker or something.



See, being a horn player, I know that sound well. You can make pretty much any of the midrange or bass musical horns sound that way, brash and blaring, by overblowing. And that's what she said. But, honestly, that's not nearly as bad as the clipped signals I mentioned hearing over a month ago in the DTS-MA track on Immortals.


Also, a little off topic yet I've meant to ask this for years, but are you from clan kick your a$$, with Heavy and others, who used to play q2 and q3?


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21846849
> 
> 
> See, being a horn player, I know that sound well. You can make pretty much any of the midrange or bass musical horns sound that way, brash and blaring, by overblowing.



I loved hearing that sound from the bass trombones while playing in jazz bands/symphonic orchestras.


----------



## MKtheater

I don't know if that sound is clipping or not but my speakers don't make it sound bad at all. If you notice it is supposed to be loud and suprising as everyone ducks when it happens!


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isasize* /forum/post/21844577
> 
> 
> First off, let me begin by thanking everyone for their recommendations on movies with 5 star bass. I've added quite a few to my dvd/bluray library and have enjoyed watching them countless times. I don't know if there are any fans of the AMC show Breaking Bad out there, but I'm rather impressed with the hot LFE in the 3rd season episodes. I've got no way of measuring it, but if someone else wants to take a listen, it'd be the episode called Más at the 2:05. There are quite a few episodes in Season 3 that have impressive LFE, and I hope there are others that are fans of the show as I am.



Big fan,...I've posted about the extremely rare, but very effective explosive/gunshots effects. Discovered it last summer,..blew through the entire series on blu-ray,....a true gem. Highly recomended,..must be enjoyed in order, as there are huge spoilers otherwise.


----------



## pokekevin

Has anyone figured out why clipping was recorded during immortals? any interviews?


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21595051
> 
> 
> Colombiana - sounds like a four star to me. Seems like there's a ton of stuff above 20Hz, but not much below there. Have to see some waterfalls to be sure.



I just watched _Colombiana_ and I would agree with this assessment (though it wouldn't bother me one bit if it ended up with 4.5 Stars). There was an ABUNDANCE of explosions that rattled my Home Theater big time, but I doubt that they went below 20 Hz. Gunfire also yielded some very good mid-bass. A solid audio track, generally speaking (with a lot of action in the surrounds too).


----------



## SmokenAshes

Just by the previews I cannot wait for Wrath of the Titans on bluray. That movie looks like it will have insane bass! It should at least.


----------



## SaviorMachine

Just fired up Live Free Or Die Hard to see it for the first time. I can tell that I won't enjoy it much, but the bass is gonzo =]


----------



## SaviorMachine

15 minutes in, maybe I was all wrong about this, OMG the gunshots, I have my sub down to -9 now...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes* /forum/post/21849285
> 
> 
> Just by the previews I cannot wait for Wrath of the Titans on bluray. That movie looks like it will have insane bass! It should at least.



Yes, this does look promising! Ever since "2012" though, I dont get my hopes up too high.


----------



## SaviorMachine

43 minutes into LFODH, the tunnel scene, that cinches it, I have to buy this movie.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine* /forum/post/21849554
> 
> 
> 43 minutes into LFODH, the tunnel scene, that cinches it, I have to buy this movie.



Just wait, it gets better.







You have not even experienced the best LFE moments yet.


----------



## busaman79

How about the movie TAKERS, with the shoot out towards the end. That has to be one of the better ones.


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this does look promising! Ever since "2012" though, I dont get my hopes up too high.



True, 2012 was a major letdown in sound quality where it had potential.


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *busaman79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How about the movie TAKERS, with the shoot out towards the end. That has to be one of the better ones.



Or HEAT?


----------



## cat-222ASR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes* /forum/post/21849962
> 
> 
> True, 2012 was a major letdown in sound quality where it had potential.



Remember all films are mixed differently and its interesting looking back at earlier films to see how they have progressed with low end over the years. The 90’s was TOO DAMN LOUD (loud bright on the HF horns that is) on some films would have one easily thinking of walking out to protect their hearing.


I thought the film was a letdown as whole never mind the low end or some really cool panning effects that had me looking all around the room. I think what you need to do is put more of the same subs in EQ them a little bit and watch the film again it plays fine in my living room.


Add some outboard sub harmonic processing to the subs and put a few extra subs in connected to each of the LCRS and experiment a little bit. Common AVR don’t offer much so use the RCA phone outputs and let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## cat-222ASR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes* /forum/post/21849966
> 
> 
> Or HEAT?



I have listened to that film too many times at the cinema in Dolby Stereo A-type which was great and once in Dolby SR as the cinema didn’t have SR-D DA20 at the time of its release.


Listened to it way too many times on Laserdisc then DVD and the bluray is total letdown its not the theatrical release!!! Its a good thing I keep my DVD as the region 1 is more HD Dolby Digital lossless and lossless I think is a new way to sale a loaf of bread or paint of milk, to consumers.


I can still hear the music playing leading up to shootout the voices panning and doors closing opening left and closing right and Foley footsteps sounding very convincing enough, then Chris catching a cop in his, sights and opening firing without a seconds pause!


Bullets shattering and ricocheting of cars, anything that is, metal or concrete walls within the bullets path. Echoing loudly off all the surrounding buildings people screaming and running away in panic!


That whole scene is hands down best Dolby SR-D film mix and I have yet to listening to another film where music cuts off and let the sound effects play for once. HEAT is 100% classic!


It should have gotten the sound team an Oscar nomination nod for sound effects editing and best achievement in sound, but somehow flew under Oscars radar screen.


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cat-222ASR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have listened to that film too many times at the cinema in Dolby Stereo A-type which was great and once in Dolby SR as the cinema didn't have SR-D DA20 at the time of its release.
> 
> 
> Listened to it way too many times on Laserdisc then DVD and the bluray is total letdown its not the theatrical release!!! Its a good thing I keep my DVD as the region 1 is more HD Dolby Digital lossless and lossless I think is a new way to sale a loaf of bread or paint of milk, to consumers.
> 
> 
> I can still hear the music playing leading up to shootout the voices panning and doors closing opening left and closing right and Foley footsteps sounding very convincing enough, then Chris catching a cop in his, sights and opening firing without a seconds pause!
> 
> 
> Bullets shattering and ricocheting of cars, anything that is, metal or concrete walls within the bullets path. Echoing loudly off all the surrounding buildings people screaming and running away in panic!
> 
> 
> That whole scene is hands down best Dolby SR-D film mix and I have yet to listening to another film where music cuts off and let the sound effects play for once. HEAT is 100% classic!
> 
> 
> It should have gotten the sound team an Oscar nomination nod for sound effects editing and best achievement in sound, but somehow flew under Oscars radar screen.



Totally agree! I had a small klipsch 5.1 back in the day and that scene was epic. I think I still have it on dvd somewhere and will have to try it on my new HT system. The only thing that comes close to that scene is playing Battlefield 3.


----------



## cat-222ASR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes* /forum/post/21851272
> 
> 
> Totally agree! I had a small klipsch 5.1 back in the day and that scene was epic. I think I still have it on dvd somewhere and will have to try it on my new HT system. The only thing that comes close to that scene is playing Battlefield 3.



If I was going to play that for friends or guests I'd dismiss the bluray like a bad habit and reach for the region 1 DVD. Yeah I like the fact HEAT is Dolby TrueHD but when reading on imdb forums sigh I didn't believe what I was reading I wanted to think? The poster is wrong and reached for the region 2 DVD that I had at the time and compare it with the scenes on the bluray. WTF!


I later brought the region 1 DVD as I can't stand British PAL with speeding the film up by 4%.


Several scenes have been cut! "Because She has a great a$$ had you got your head all the way up"! LOL


This is the original HEAT 1995
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s81gW...eature=related 



I don’t believe not for one second that Mann supervised the bluray same goes for a lot of directors. The version was from the special edition DVD sigh which is what they do now they rush it and make cheap second rated bluray that has brainwashed people that 1080p and lossless is the way its suppose to be BS! Otherwise why else would it be cut!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_(1995_film )


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cat-222ASR* /forum/post/21850867
> 
> 
> HEAT is 100% classic!



One thing is certain,.... it's one of my all time faves. *Stellar cast*, I mean rarely do you get a cast with the credentials that strong,...accross the board, in a violent, "shoot 'em up" heist type flick. With no reliance on computer generated effects, there are some killer scenes, superbly filmed.


Produced essentially twenty years ago, even as well done as it was,...I'd love to see this released with contemporary bottom octave extension/resolution, and a 7.1 surround effort.


If you've not had the pleasure, highly recommended.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cat-222ASR* /forum/post/21851347
> 
> 
> I don't believe not for one second that Mann supervised the bluray same goes for a lot of directors. The version was from the special edition DVD sigh which is what they do now they rush it and make cheap second rated bluray that has brainwashed people that 1080p and lossless is the way its suppose to be BS! Otherwise why else would it be cut!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_(1995_film )



Most every director supervises/signs off on the master elements.... since so few films are finished now without a DI (digital intermediate) the final master made for theatrical release are easily repurposed for home video..


While I cannot speak for what Michael did or didn't approve on this BR, I can tell you (having just spent 6 months mixing with him) that he isn't one to let things go out without his approval, direct input or supervision...


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21847973
> 
> 
> Big fan,...I've posted about the extremely rare, but very effective explosive/gunshots effects. Discovered it last summer,..blew through the entire series on blu-ray,....a true gem. Highly recomended,..must be enjoyed in order, as there are huge spoilers otherwise.



Some of the best sound design in a TV show

Superbly done-

Awesome series to boot


----------



## cat-222ASR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21851354
> 
> 
> One thing is certain,.... it's one of my all time faves. *Stellar cast*, I mean rarely do you get a cast with the credentials that strong,...accross the board, in a violent, "shoot 'em up" heist type flick. With no reliance on computer generated effects, there are some killer scenes, superbly filmed.
> 
> 
> Produced essentially twenty years ago, even as well done as it was,...I'd love to see this released with contemporary bottom octave extension/resolution, and a 7.1 surround effort.
> 
> 
> If you've not had the pleasure, highly recommended.



I’m rigged for Dolby/dts 7.1.

I’d rather Dolby invent some format codes like they do for Dolby cinema processors for 70mm and 35mm so that this, 7.1 can be used in several ways to present the original film back into the home as exhibited by the Dolby listeners for the past 40 years!


Why not encoded the rear back to be channelled to mono overhead and mono below surround as that is all there is at present? At least it would be discrete.


The decoder can then take the centre phantom from the side wall stereo surrounds and place at the back and it would still work out great. Then we can have true like overhead pans and below surrounds panning from underneath us and up along the sidewall if it was Ti-Fighter or X-Wing in Death Star dogfight before the image is on screen as that is what some scenes do only we hear it along the sidewalls, only.


The encoding called also put back 5 screen fronts of classic 70mm releases as I have only heard maybe a few 5 screen 70mm releases the rest being regular 70mm LCR mono/stereo surrounds. Never mind this wide width stuff Dolby and dts are trying to delude us with, their tricking us away from it.


Anyone of can put in matrix five-screen I’ve got the decoders for it all In need is two more of the same amps crossover and matching speakers for 5 matched fronts.


HEAT had and SDDS release but only in SDDS6 not SDDS8 and that would be cool, five screen front discrete.


Also Dolby 7.1 is the reverse of SDDS8 like its anything new? This Barco 11.1 well I'm not a Barco fan I'm a Dolby fan and I'm sure Dolby have something working around the table to compete with it. I'm still waiting for Dolby 16channels I'm only getting older, not younger.


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21851387
> 
> 
> Most every director supervises/signs off on the master elements.... since so few films are finished now without a DI (digital intermediate) the final master made for theatrical release are easily repurposed for home video..
> 
> 
> While I cannot speak for what Michael did or didn't approve on this BR, I can tell you (having just spent 6 months mixing with him) that he isn't one to let things go out without his approval, direct input or supervision...



Interesting, I remember the Heat shootout being incredibly dynamic on DVD but found the Bluray disappointing. My system usually does gun shots really well but the Heat BR soundtrack seems to have been neutered.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!* /forum/post/21851458
> 
> 
> Interesting, I remember the Heat shootout being incredibly dynamic on DVD but found the Bluray disappointing. My system usually does gun shots really well but the Heat BR soundtrack seems to have been neutered.



The volume is recorded really low. You got to give it some gas to get it going. T3 UK version is the same way. IMO the audio on the laserdisc is king!


----------



## cat-222ASR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!* /forum/post/21851458
> 
> 
> Interesting, I remember the Heat shootout being incredibly dynamic on DVD but found the Bluray disappointing. My system usually does gun shots really well but the Heat BR soundtrack seems to have been neutered.



I'm in HEAT shoot-out mood right now I'm, going to get the R1 and bluray and playing the shot-out pausing listening looking at what the SPL db shows and in room response on the RTA.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cat-222ASR* /forum/post/21851457
> 
> 
> I'm a Dolby fan and I'm sure Dolby have something working around the table to compete with it.
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Dolby 16channels I'm only getting older, not younger.



I don't think you'll be waiting much longer....


















> Quote:
> Why not encoded the rear back to be channelled to mono overhead and mono below surround as that is all there is at present? At least it would be discrete.



We did that with "Dolby Whole Sonic Overhead" (I mixed the one film released in the format.(and we actually did it by treating the LS/RS as an LCRS with LCR being LCR EX surrounds and the S being overhead)) However, there is limited space with the available real estate on film prints, and discrete wasn't/isn't an option.


With D-Cinema, things are changing.. as I said, be patient...


----------



## cat-222ASR

When Chris, Kilmer opens fire on DVD region 1 I have set the fader for an easy read 80dbc with tiny rise at 81dbc between chapter 32, 107min 33sec the level slowly starts to rise upwards 107m.37sec 81db


On the bluray after the first few seconds the auto machine gun fire rises a tiny faction 82dbc. 01h:47m:37s its up at 80dbc it appears to be a bit quicker 01h:47m:37 its up at 80dbc a lot faster now does this have something to do with the lossless as my SPL db is not lying. (correction I think its LOL the -1db less) I can see the slow rise between DVD and bluray. The higher gunfire is up at 82dbc start at 01h:47m:40s then cuts to the inside of the car where it reaches 82dbc 01h:47m:41s.


I don’t want to play the film at Dolby “7” today I had mild tinnitus last night since Earthquake in 1975, “5.5” on the fader seems good enough for middle to high range.


I don't have the time to switch over to the Sony and use its 6channel outputs and level match the +-1db difference.


I've got the bluray in the Phillips BDP7300 the DVD R1 in the Pioneer DV-515 both using optical outputs to the Yamaha RX-V650 then passing though the Dolby CP65.


The analogue on the Bluray is way, way below the DVD? Ether its the compression or possibly the level output not easy to put the bluray in the Pioneer same goes for the R1 DVD into the Phillips as the BDP-7300 is region2. I could compare the region 2 DVD in the Phillips against the region 1 DVD.


The Dolby digital is only about 1db might be more or less as the film moves on in some scenes.


Tested the R2 I think its some auto compression that is squishing down on the analogue on the Phillips. I can't be asked to look at the sound menu there's hardly much to switch ON or OFF on it.


I need to get secondary level controls on the Lt-Rt analogue outputs to match the analogue as close as possible to the digital. when switching from Format 10 6channel discrete to format 60 that is programmed for Dolby pro-logic.


I did level match last night with sine wave between format 10 and 60 its mix and compression that is lowering the sound, I have to keep manually adjusting, yet when playing mono film like Futureworld (1995) its up at +10db and sounds loud than HEAT!


Edit: Okay sorted the analogue to digital on HEAT with my trusty Harman Kardon AVP1a which serves as analogue server from the Yamaha to the CP65. I had to rise the levels by playing the same scene over and over and took the db up until within a hairline fraction db of the digital but I’d have to set it back down later on otherwise Futureworld will be in my face!


----------



## Reefdvr27

Anyone see War Horse in the theater? I think it is released on 4/3. It looks like it should have some LFE?


----------



## cat-222ASR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21851563
> 
> 
> I don't think you'll be waiting much longer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did that with "Dolby Whole Sonic Overhead" (I mixed the one film released in the format.(and we actually did it by treating the LS/RS as an LCRS with LCR being LCR EX surrounds and the S being overhead)) However, there is limited space with the available real estate on film prints, and discrete wasn't/isn't an option.
> 
> 
> With D-Cinema, things are changing.. as I said, be patient...



Hello there


I can hold my, horses and wait and in fact sleep a year and it will be here.










Yeah using the surround rear on encoding but I don't mind if it has crosstalk just as long as it works and pleases listening audiences.


I'd like to buy a SA10 plenty of them going around cheaply on eBay but the CP45 is umm, same processor only modified the rear back is totally different layout.


So is it down the S.M.P.T.E. what to do with Dolby 16channel? Its been a good few years now and we're only still at 8channels. But there are thousands of classic Dolby mixes out there and they should really remain intact preserved as I haven't heard them all, maybe a 1k but what about the rest!










I think its crazy when Dolby put consumer EX out its messing the extra channel! I was rigged with surround-EX in 1998 and didn't even know about Dolby-EX until 1999 and only spoke to Dolby New York for 15 to 20 mins on the phone from 9pm in 1998 about the idea of using a Dolby pro-logic decoder connected to the stereo surrounds with the Millennium dts 6.4.2 decoder with my Pioneer laserdisc player and using GoldenEye 1995 sounded WOW I was ducking for cover when the tank came rolling down road, and derbies crashing on the sidewalls and moving into the centre back.


It didn't think of using the extra channel or surround rear on the Yamaha DSR-70 at the time.


Well Dolby New York thought it was neat idea and was puzzled as to why I only wanted to use 5 speakers placed on the back wall and few on the sidewall. Well I had hole in the wall and I wanted an even match even thou it was common in some 70mm houses to see 6 surrounds on the back wall two halves evenly spaced and lots on the sidewalls.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone see War Horse in the theater? I think it is released on 4/3. It looks like it should have some LFE?



It definitely has some lfe! The horses galloping and the artillery shells in particular.


----------



## the_abbot

Watched "Justice League Doom" animated movie tonight. Great movie and it had some awesome LFE moments!


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234* /forum/post/21846326
> 
> 
> The horn sounds a bit weird yes. But, compared to the very harsh sound of the car crashing and glass being smashed it doesnt bother me much.



The car and glass sound awesome in my HT. It is really loud and in your face. I love the way the scene is mixed (not just the bass). But that "horn" sound is not really that loud... but it has an unpleasant "buzz" to it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21846849
> 
> 
> See, being a horn player, I know that sound well. You can make pretty much any of the midrange or bass musical horns sound that way, brash and blaring, by overblowing. And that's what she said. But, honestly, that's not nearly as bad as the clipped signals I mentioned hearing over a month ago in the DTS-MA track on Immortals.



If you are referring to the "splat" sound of a horn, what I am (apparently poorly) describing is nothing like that. This sounds like an overdriven microphone or a blown speaker. Way more "metallic" than a horn splat (which I like the sound of).


Okay, this is interesting... I was trying to find a clip on YouTube of that sound... and I found it... and the "fuzz" is not in this clip. So now I'm starting to think there is actually something wrong with the DTS-MA mix. I have noticed that fuzz on two different sets of speakers, so I know it's not ACTUALLY a blown speaker in my system. but the fact the 2-channel mix on YouTube doesn't seem to have the "issue" is interesting.


Here is the sound: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnUDQyOWbi8&t=12s 



> Quote:
> Also, a little off topic yet I've meant to ask this for years, but are you from clan kick your a$$, with Heavy and others, who used to play q2 and q3?



You are very close... "KYA" does in fact come from a Quake 2 / Quake 3 clan... but it was called "Kill Your Attitude". I wanted to register as just "Mega" but that was taken, so I added my quake tag, which now 10+ years later... seems pretty silly... oh well. If you click my name in the sig, it will take you to my profile on our old site... but we are (obviously) not active any more.


----------



## Flageborg

Immortals - Chapter 9 - Tsunami

(Waterfall from beginning of chapter....)


----------



## billpan

Yesterday i revisited Twister(the U.S bluray with dolby true hd).My ps3 decodes it and sends it to my yamaha 661 as multi pcm.During some scenes i switched to the dolby lossy 640kbps track,and the LFE was much better!Has anyone tried a comparison?


----------



## cat-222ASR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billpan* /forum/post/21853684
> 
> 
> Yesterday i revisited Twister(the U.S bluray with dolby true hd).My ps3 decodes it and sends it to my yamaha 661 as multi pcm.During some scenes i switched to the dolby lossy 640kbps track,and the LFE was much better!Has anyone tried a comparison?



I didn't buy the UK bluray as its been converted to dtsHDMA not a real fan of dtsHDMA.


I still have the CAV THX Laserdisc region 2 DVD first edition and special edition Dolby with dts and not a great deal of difference same sounds placed in the same locations same tone. Unlike STAR TREK Generations on special edition DVD the stereo surrounds do sound tonally different between Dolby digital and dts. I had to switch the LCR to mute and pay attention only to the surrounds. I also still have the first edition STAR TREK Generations, and I sold the THX Laserdisc years before and wish I hadn't now.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> You are very close... "KYA" does in fact come from a Quake 2 / Quake 3 clan... but it was called "Kill Your Attitude". I wanted to register as just "Mega" but that was taken, so I added my quake tag, which now 10+ years later... seems pretty silly... oh well. If you click my name in the sig, it will take you to my profile on our old site... but we are (obviously) not active any more.



Funny, I used to be in a little Q3 clan myself. I even still go back and play it every once in a great while.

My clan was the "Sailors" Clan. We were primarily an Instagib and trick jump clan but also dabbled in a few regular matches here and there. If you ever ran across us I was "Sailor Hunted"

We all used female skins to replicate Sailor Moon as a joke.


p.s. You missed your biennial update in 2011


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27* /forum/post/21851695
> 
> 
> Anyone see War Horse in the theater? I think it is released on 4/3. It looks like it should have some LFE?



Hi Reefdvr27, be watching this tonight and WOTW bluray







.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/21854157
> 
> 
> Hi Reefdvr27, be watching this tonight and WOTW bluray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



How is it possible to watch _Warhorse_ tonight when the release is on Tuesday? Perhaps you bought the UK version, eh?


Enjoy WOTW! I'll look forward to your take on the LFE. It's still the BEST of all the 5 Star titles I've seen.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21855016
> 
> 
> How is it possible to watch _Warhorse_ tonight when the release is on Tuesday? Perhaps you bought the UK version, eh?
> 
> 
> Enjoy WOTW! I'll look forward to your take on the LFE. It's still the BEST of all the 5 Star titles I've seen.



Hi djoberg, not UK version ... normally I can get new Bluray movie two days before release







.


I seen WOTW way back but with no sub







. Recently got two Outlaw EX and wanted to see if subwoofer can hold up to the challenge







.


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline* /forum/post/21853878
> 
> 
> Funny, I used to be in a little Q3 clan myself. I even still go back and play it every once in a great while.
> 
> My clan was the "Sailors" Clan. We were primarily an Instagib and trick jump clan but also dabbled in a few regular matches here and there. If you ever ran across us I was "Sailor Hunted"
> 
> We all used female skins to replicate Sailor Moon as a joke.
> 
> 
> p.s. You missed your biennial update in 2011



LOL. Yeah... guess I haven't updated the site in a very long time.


I don't recall ever playing you or your clan, but it's very possible, we were on an InstaGib ladder for a while.


I also still occasionally play, but usually on QuakeLive (which is free):
http://www.quakelive.com/r/profile/summary/kyamega 


Sorry everyone else for the off-topic tangent.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27* /forum/post/21851695
> 
> 
> Anyone see War Horse in the theater? I think it is released on 4/3. It looks like it should have some LFE?



Hi Reefdvr27, I watched War Horse last night and it has some LFE moments (IMO not demo material) like exploding shells from the artillery fire (about 132.00 mark) and some of the charging horses scene. The movie was kind of long but I actually enjoy it.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21855016
> 
> 
> Enjoy WOTW! I'll look forward to your take on the LFE. It's still the BEST of all the 5 Star titles I've seen.



Hi djoberg, this is one of the intense bass movies since getting the Outlaw EX's and certainly the biggest subwoofer workout movie I've seen to date on my system. It has so much hard hitting bass, one right after another it just rocks the house







. My house may even sustained some structural damage







.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21855016
> 
> 
> How is it possible to watch _Warhorse_ tonight when the release is on Tuesday? Perhaps you bought the UK version, eh?
> 
> 
> Enjoy WOTW! I'll look forward to your take on the LFE. It's still the BEST of all the 5 Star titles I've seen.




I actually like quite a few better than WOTW for LFE *overall* in the 5 star list including TIH, Tron Legacy, Cloverfield, 9, Star Trek 2009, Battle LA and even the third Matrix film. Dont get me wrong as I love WOTW and it is clearly a 5 star, but it is not my absolute favorite LFE film overall at this point. I think the problem with WOTW for me is that the best LFE scene happens pretty early on with the pod emergence and while there are great scenes throughout, nothing ever matches this scene. I tend to be more impressed overall with LFE tracks that save the best for last which is largely dictated by the film content of course. Films like Battle LA, Tron Legacy and the others I mentioned (maybe not Star Trek, but that movie still ends VERY strong with LFE even if not quite the best in the film) all save their best LFE moments for last and really leave you with a lasting final impression. Just my opinion though as everyone is different.


Have you watched TIH djoberg? I should be able to finally watch Immortals this week since it comes out tom for Netflix and am looking forward to it!


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21857759
> 
> 
> I actually like quite a few better than WOTW for LFE *overall* in the 5 star list including TIH, Tron Legacy, Cloverfield, 9, Star Trek 2009, Battle LA and even the third Matrix film. Dont get me wrong as I love WOTW and it is clearly a 5 star, but it is not my absolute favorite LFE film overall at this point. I think the problem with WOTW for me is that the best LFE scene happens pretty early on with the pod emergence and while there are great scenes throughout, nothing ever matches this scene. I tend to be more impressed overall with LFE tracks that save the best for last which is largely dictated by the film content of course. Films like Battle LA, Tron Legacy and the others I mentioned (maybe not Star Trek, but that movie still ends VERY strong with LFE even if not quite the best in the film) all save their best LFE moments for last and really leave you with a lasting final impression. Just my opinion though as everyone is different.
> 
> *Have you watched TIH djoberg*? I should be able to finally watch Immortals this week since it comes out tom for Netflix and am looking forward to it!



I have NOT watched TIH yet, but I plan to. I have about half of the titles listed in the 5 Star tier, including TIH, 9, HTTYD, et al. The trouble is I watch a lot of other movies (so I can post reviews in the PQ Thread) and there is a WAF too when it comes to the loud, bass-heavy movies. I try to save them for when she's out of town.










I trust you'll be impressed with _Immortals_. I'm surprised no one is commenting on the bass involved whenever the magic bow fires an arrow. To me those are some of the best LFE moments, especially the scene where Mickey Rourke's character fires it into the castle. Let me know what you think about that scene (and others) after you view it.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21858523
> 
> 
> I have NOT watched TIH yet, but I plan to. I have about half of the titles listed in the 5 Star tier, including TIH, 9, HTTYD, et al. The trouble is I watch a lot of other movies (so I can post reviews in the PQ Thread) and there is a WAF too when it comes to the loud, bass-heavy movies. I try to save them for when she's out of town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trust you'll be impressed with _Immortals_. I'm surprised no one is commenting on the bass involved whenever the magic bow fires an arrow. To me those are some of the best LFE moments, especially the scene where Mickey Rourke's character fires it into the castle. Let me know what you think about that scene (and others) after you view it.



I understand that. I save the big sound movies for when I am alone.


I will report back on Immortals.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21858523
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised no one is commenting on the bass involved whenever the magic bow fires an arrow. To me those are some of the best LFE moments, especially the scene where Mickey Rourke's character fires it into the castle. Let me know what you think about that scene (and others) after you view it.


_"...the legendary Epirus Bow, a weapon of unimaginable power forged in the heavens by Ares."_


Here is the waterfall from all of the 3 magic LFE moments with the Epirus Bow...


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/21861368
> 
> _"...the legendary Epirus Bow, a weapon of unimaginable power forged in the heavens by Ares."_
> 
> 
> Here is the waterfall from all of the 3 magic LFE moments with the Epirus Bow...



Thanks Flageborg!


As a newbie to reading these graphs, could you give me your interpretation of those three?


----------



## Scottfox

I have a medium sized room that is open to the kitchen. 12" HSU VTF2.3 and I gotta say that I was impressed with the bass in Immortals. Best I've heard since Tron Legacy. Easily a 4.5. Had my room shaking in many scenes.


----------



## Steveo1234

So, Mission implossible 5..

Anyone had a chance to listen?


----------



## billpan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234* /forum/post/21870282
> 
> 
> So, Mission implossible 5..
> 
> Anyone had a chance to listen?



Its MI4 actually..watched it yesterday in dolby 5.1 640kbps,and the overall sound design is excellent.The LFE hits hard when it is supposed to,especially during the sandstorm scene in dubai..


----------



## Toe

Watched Immortals yesterday and GREAT LFE flick!







Lots of fun and great moments throughout. Those bow scenes like djoberg mentioned were all awesome, especially the one where it blew a hole in the fortress gate........the wave of LFE after the arrow hit the gate was fantastic! Easy 4.5, maybe 5 in my book.


Watched 3 Musketeers as well which had surprisingly good LFE. Not quite up to Immortals level, but still VERY good.


----------



## aandpwoodley

Just watched Jurassic park on the new blu-ray box set & have to say its a 5, totally amazing on my DD18+


----------



## SaviorMachine

God Of War 3 has got some really good bass.


----------



## coolcat4843

Are you kidding me!!!
_Hellboy_ is only rated 3 stars???
*WTF!?!?!*

That movie has some serious bass.

It should be 4.5 to 5 stars.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843* /forum/post/21872642
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me!!!
> _Hellboy_ is only rated 3 stars???
> *WTF!?!?!*
> 
> That movie has some serious bass.
> 
> It should be 4.5 to 5 stars.



That's ok, there isn't much talk about _Pirates Of The Caribbean AT Worlds End_ either, which is full of very good bass scenes. However to get the best sound, you need to select the PCM version.



Ian


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21870758
> 
> 
> Watched Immortals yesterday and GREAT LFE flick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of fun and great moments throughout. Those bow scenes like djoberg mentioned were all awesome, especially the one where it blew a hole in the fortress gate........the wave of LFE after the arrow hit the gate was fantastic! Easy 4.5, maybe 5 in my book.
> 
> 
> Watched 3 Musketeers as well which had surprisingly good LFE. Not quite up to Immortals level, but still VERY good.



I KNEW you'd be impressed with _Immortals_ Toe! And I agree with your comment that it's an "easy 4.5, maybe 5 in my book."


I'm sure you saw the graph Flageborg posted on the three bow scenes. I mentioned that I'm a newbie in reading those graphs, so what is your interpretation of them?


I also watched _The Three Musketeers_ and enjoyed the LFE, especially some of the battle scenes with the cannons going off. It's probably worthy of a 4 Star placement.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21872723
> 
> 
> I KNEW you'd be impressed with _Immortals_ Toe! And I agree with your comment that it's an "easy 4.5, maybe 5 in my book."
> 
> 
> I'm sure you saw the graph Flageborg posted on the three bow scenes. I mentioned that I'm a newbie in reading those graphs, so what is your interpretation of them?
> 
> 
> I also watched _The Three Musketeers_ and enjoyed the LFE, especially some of the battle scenes with the cannons going off. It's probably worthy of a 4 Star placement.



Those graphs from immortals means there are high levels of bass down to 3HZ!


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21872773
> 
> 
> Those graphs from immortals means there are high levels of bass down to 3HZ!



Thank you.....and AWESOME!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843* /forum/post/21872642
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me!!!
> _Hellboy_ is only rated 3 stars???
> *WTF!?!?!*
> 
> That movie has some serious bass.
> 
> It should be 4.5 to 5 stars.



I might go 3.5 for Hellboy 1, but that is it and I certainly would not argue against a 3 either, but that is just me. Hellboy 2..........5 star in my book. Watch Hellboy 1 and Hellboy 2 back to back which will put Hellboy 1 LFE into perspective. I did this just a few months ago and was surprised how Hellboy 1 seems a bit limp in quite a few places these days to my ears. Its funny how this happens though because when I first heard this PCM track when it first hit blu, I probably would have rated it a 4.5-5. Not sure what has happened between now and then, but 3-3.5 sounds about right to me in light of today's competition. Throw on Immortals, Battle LA, Tron Legacy, TIH, Cloverfield, Hellboy 2, etc.......does Hellboy still seem like a 4.5-5 star?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21872723
> 
> 
> I KNEW you'd be impressed with _Immortals_ Toe! And I agree with your comment that it's an "easy 4.5, maybe 5 in my book."
> 
> 
> I'm sure you saw the graph Flageborg posted on the three bow scenes. I mentioned that I'm a newbie in reading those graphs, so what is your interpretation of them?
> 
> 
> I also watched _The Three Musketeers_ and enjoyed the LFE, especially some of the battle scenes with the cannons going off. It's probably worthy of a 4 Star placement.



Immortals was awesome! Great LFE fix







I almost watched it again, but ended up getting side tracked last night.


Sorry man! I missed your question on the graphs somehow. Someone here can explain it better than me, but basically like MKtheater said, those graphs mean there is lots of LFE (at least in those particular scenes, but we know this movie is loaded with it off/on throughout), it is loud and it has not been filtered which are all good things


----------



## MKtheater

What I like about immortals is that you can really feel the lows which are not covered up by very high spl Midbass. The bass is strong up high and then you can feel it go lower into a shutter effect! It also starts with the shutter and goes louder into the 20-40hz range, excellent!


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21874139
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> .......The bass is strong up high and then you can feel it go lower into a shutter effect! It also starts with the shutter and goes louder into the 20-40hz range, excellent!










Nice.....


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21875056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.....



Yeah, one example was when the King shot the bow at the titans to release them, the next scene showed Thesius waking up. During that scene the sound is just very low with a blurred vision and faint yelling in the back ground. Not much going on but the room felt like it was underwater and there was that shutter effect(slight shake with no sound where you just feel something). Then the scene kept getting louder as Thesius cleared his head and you can feel the bass getting more audible and louder. Very cool. This is where I thank Bosso because without sealed subs, lots of power, and boost down low, some of that will be missed completely. Most will get the bass but not that underwater sensation and shutter effect which is subtle. It really sticks out here because there is hardly any sound but that and it usually happens with big spl's within the 20-40hz range which can be covered up. I watch that scene for the first time and thought to myself, that has to be a ULF scene.


----------



## FOH

^^^


Thanks, I'll have to make a point to check it out.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I might go 3.5 for Hellboy 1, but that is it and I certainly would not argue against a 3 either, but that is just me. Hellboy 2..........5 star in my book. Watch Hellboy 1 and Hellboy 2 back to back which will put Hellboy 1 LFE into perspective. I did this just a few months ago and was surprised how Hellboy 1 seems a bit limp in quite a few places these days to my ears. Its funny how this happens though because when I first heard this PCM track when it first hit blu, I probably would have rated it a 4.5-5. Not sure what has happened between now and then, but 3-3.5 sounds about right to me in light of today's competition. Throw on Immortals, Battle LA, Tron Legacy, TIH, Cloverfield, Hellboy 2, etc.......does Hellboy still seem like a 4.5-5 star?
> 
> 
> Immortals was awesome! Great LFE fix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost watched it again, but ended up getting side tracked last night.
> 
> 
> Sorry man! I missed your question on the graphs somehow. Someone here can explain it better than me, but basically like MKtheater said, those graphs mean there is lots of LFE (at least in those particular scenes, but we know this movie is loaded with it off/on throughout), it is loud and it has not been filtered which are all good things



What does TIH stand for?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21878260
> 
> 
> What does TIH stand for?



Hi Mpray1983, TIH = The Incredible Hulk


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Off topic but dusted off my copy of Need foe Speed: Hot Pursuit.... great balanced LFE but wait till you use the EMP blast


----------



## jproy13

...and to continue somewhat off topic, I was watching 20/20 last night and in the second story, they were reincarnating the story they were talking about and out of nowhere, everything started rattling, my wife came running downstairs...what the H-E, double hockey sticks was that? I have no way to measure how deep the LFE was but I'd say it was as good as a some of the movies talked about here.


Grant you, my subs are nothing like you guys subs, but still....


----------



## the_abbot

Have you guys noticed that some of the demo blurays being shared here don't really contain many scenes that have major LFE? Most of the scenes (aside from the two obvious clips), are just "okay". We need a true LFE demo.


----------



## ozar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/20899602
> 
> 
> The Day After Tomorrow out of the Walmart $8 Blu-Ray bin today. Will be running it through the tapped horns the day after today to see what it's like.



I just finished watching _The Day After Tomorrow_ and there is some scattered LFE, mostly at the beginning, but there is not as much of it present as I expected there to be. Overall, the sound track is pretty good, though.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mpray1983, TIH = The Incredible Hulk



Don't I feel dumb...thanks


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you guys noticed that some of the demo blurays being shared here don't really contain many scenes that have major LFE? Most of the scenes (aside from the two obvious clips), are just "okay". We need a true LFE demo.



Scuba Steve 2.0 has like 15 clips that are all great. What disks are you talking about? Even the surround section on 2.0 had some good bass tracks also like transformers Optimus flip.


----------



## maxmercy

Just finished up Immortals.


Incredible amount of LFE. More rumble than slam throughout, but definitive use of ULF to accentuate nearly all hits, especially when the gods deal them out. But there is more than just 'some' clipping, at least to my ears. I ran it at my 'reference' (-10dB), where I know I run cleanly and well within 5% THD throughout, and some scenes were just painful. Not so good. Clipped more often than Tron:Legacy. Even though lots of the scenes were tremendous, the more than few that appeared to clip left a bad taste in my mouth. I understand that total sonic power is limited on a mixing stage, but don't just push the knobs to '11' to get the point across....put a quiet portion ahead, or mix with more dynamic range. A good example of using dynamic range is the film Gran Torino. Most of it is dialogue, but the gunshots that ring out scare the bejeezus out of you. If everything is loud, the only way to make it 'sound' louder is distortion....


Perfect example are the Pawn shop gunshots in 'Drive'. Great use of dynamic range. This film could stand to learn a thing or two from it.....


Enjoyable, but not good enough for demo material in my opinion, unless scenes are chosen very wisely.


My 2c.


Did anyone notice that the film was mixed with a -4dB dialnorm?


JSS


----------



## nube

Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol was an entertaining film. The plot was a little flimsy, but decent overall, with some pretty lush settings.


The LFE on the BR's TrueHD track was also decent in some cases. There are three or four scenes in particular that are pretty fun. One REALLY took me by surprise. It actually got my heart racing. Another five or six times, I felt my forehead vibrating strangely. Nothing else really stood out for me, even playing it about 10db hotter than normal. I'd have to watch it again to really be super definitive, but perhaps a 3-3.5 is my vote.


----------



## tony123

War horse had the best use of LFE that I've heard yet for thundering horses. The war scenes had some shocking LFE too. Probably only a 3.5 or 4.0 in the contact of this thread, but I enjoyed my subs with it just the same.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

I saw War Horse last night - excellent LFE but not too many scenes that required it. I'd say 4 stars.


----------



## capricorn kid

Getting ready for Immortals in a few minutes. I hope my subs survive this....


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/21880797
> 
> 
> Getting ready for Immortals in a few minutes. *I hope my subs survive this*....



...and your house!


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21880659
> 
> 
> I saw War Horse last night - excellent LFE but not too many scenes that required it. I'd say 4 stars.



I purchased this a few days ago and hope to view it within the next day or two.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg* /forum/post/21881016
> 
> 
> ...and your house!



Well, my subs did survive (dual klipsch RW-12Ds up front and dual PL-200s in the rear). I have a 1/2 bathroom in the back of my theater. On several scenes during the movie there was a rattle coming from the bathroom. The medicine cabinet above the sink is now loose.







I really heard it on the tidal wave scene and the fire whip scene. The whip circled thru the surround channels violently and struck the god then knocked him thru the wall !!! It made me get up and see what came loose in the bathroom !!!







IMO most of the bass was over done and not very detailed. _Dark of the Moon_ still stands as the best audio experience I had in my theater.


----------



## cdub563




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/21881151
> 
> 
> Well, my subs did survive (dual klipsch RW-12Ds up front and dual PL-200s in the rear). I have a 1/2 bathroom in the back of my theater. On several scenes during the movie there was a rattle coming from the bathroom. The medicine cabinet above the sink is now loose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really heard it on the tidal wave scene and the fire whip scene. The whip circled thru the surround channels violently and struck the god then knocked him thru the wall !!! It made me get up and see what came loose in the bathroom !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO most of the bass was over done and not very detailed. _Dark of the Moon_ still stands as the best audio experience I had in my theater.



I watched Dark of the Moon that last night and the sound and LFE was insane!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw War Horse last night - excellent LFE but not too many scenes that required it. I'd say 4 stars.



I concur


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21880659
> 
> 
> I saw War Horse last night - excellent LFE but not too many scenes that required it. I'd say 4 stars.



Were there even that many LFE scenes to rate 4 stars? I was thinking more along the lines of a 3.


Full disclosure: I only made it through to the part where Joey is discovered by the guys w/ binoculars. I couldn't force myself to go any farther because the movie was so sappy and boring. Perhaps there are a lot of bass sequences after that point?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

I don't remember where that scene is, honestly. I was also a little tired of the sap factor by that point.


----------



## nube

It's the scene where the soldiers bust out 50 different types of binoculars, each more ridiculous than the last, and spot "a cow" out in the barbed/razor wire.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21881912
> 
> 
> Perhaps there are a lot of bass sequences after that point?



Hi nube, as I recall none after that scene. Most LFE was just before that scene (during the bombing).


----------



## nube

That's too bad. In that case, it definitely doesn't get more than a 3 from me. There just weren't enough moments outside of the war/explosion sequences to warrant anything more. I admit, I'm becoming more and more conservative on these ratings because there just aren't many Cloverfield, WOTW, TIH, Tron:Legacy, or HTTYD movies out there. To me, War Horse is _maybe_ 3/5ths as good for bass content as any of those listed. That may be a stretch, too.


The one thing I did really like about War Horse was the great use of the surrounds. A few times, I heard noises that I honestly thought were coming from my house or outside, not the movie. It's rare for me to find that level of immersion.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21881930
> 
> 
> It's the scene where the soldiers bust out 50 different types of binoculars, each more ridiculous than the last, and spot "a cow" out in the barbed/razor wire.



Ah, right. Yeah, most of the LFE was over by that point.


----------



## LowellG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my subs did survive (dual klipsch RW-12Ds up front and dual PL-200s in the rear). I have a 1/2 bathroom in the back of my theater. On several scenes during the movie there was a rattle coming from the bathroom. The medicine cabinet above the sink is now loose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really heard it on the tidal wave scene and the fire whip scene. The whip circled thru the surround channels violently and struck the god then knocked him thru the wall !!! It made me get up and see what came loose in the bathroom !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO most of the bass was over done and not very detailed. Dark of the Moon still stands as the best audio experience I had in my theater.



I wouldn't say the bass was over done. Also, the circling fire whips has to be one of the coolest surround effects I have heard in a long time.


----------



## capricorn kid

What I mean by over done is at times it seemed like the sound mixer added extra bass where it did not need to be. During some fight scenes if someone was thrown to the ground, there was a deep thud that was too pronounced. For the Gods and the Titans fight I thought it was used properly. They are mighty gods and powerful so it should sound over the top. And yes the fire whip scene was one of the coolest effects I heard in a while.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Were there even that many LFE scenes to rate 4 stars? I was thinking more along the lines of a 3.
> 
> 
> Full disclosure: I only made it through to the part where Joey is discovered by the guys w/ binoculars. I couldn't force myself to go any farther because the movie was so sappy and boring. Perhaps there are a lot of bass sequences after that point?



No bass after that. Yea it was a sappy movie


----------



## JChin

Anyone see "The Darkest Hour" and how was it? Will be watching it tonight.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone see "The Darkest Hour" and how was it? Will be watching it tonight.



So so film...felt like a scifi channel film


----------



## Shinyav

Anyone check out Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs? I'm new to real bass but around 25:00 is a scene with a T-Rex that I think is really impressive. There are some footsteps that seem unbelievably clear.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowellG* /forum/post/21882091
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say the bass was over done. Also, the circling fire whips has to be one of the coolest surround effects I have heard in a long time.



Over done LFE? What is that?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Just watched warhorse. Very well done sound. Id say 4 for bass


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21883659
> 
> 
> Over done LFE? What is that?



I need to apologize for me saying the bass was over done in some scenes in Immortals. This morning I kept thinking about how the bass just seemed to be too much during the movie. I then used my SPL meter to check my subs and the reason I felt this way was my subs were set way too high !!! I must have been doing some tweaking to the levels and did not set it back. I run all four subs thru my SMS-1 and I have the volume for the movie pre-set at 27. When I checked it today, it was at 37 !!!







I set it back to the proper volume and went thru some of the scenes again and the bass is really good in this movie. It was tight and deep and not over done. My settings were what was over done !!! Yes Toe, I love bass in my movies but I was most likely hearing some distortion with my levels that high. The scenes I watched again today sounded much better. So again...my apologies for the over done bass comment.







But now I feel like I ruined my Saturday movie night !!!


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/21883752
> 
> 
> I need to apologize for me saying the bass was over done in some scenes in Immortals. This morning I kept thinking about how the bass just seemed to be too much during the movie. I then used my SPL meter to check my subs and the reason I felt this way was my subs were set way too high !!! I must have been doing some tweaking to the levels and did not set it back. I run all four subs thru my SMS-1 and I have the volume for the movie pre-set at 27. When I checked it today, it was at 37 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set it back to the proper volume and went thru some of the scenes again and the bass is really good in this movie. It was tight and deep and not over done. My settings were what was over done !!! Yes Toe, I love bass in my movies but I was most likely hearing some distortion with my levels that high. The scenes I watched again today sounded much better. So again...my apologies for the over done bass comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now I feel like I ruined my Saturday movie night !!!



Just a note of observation.. and not even wholly related to your post (and it must've been over the top!!!!!!!!!)


How one perceives the bass in a film is going to be so subjectively different from room to room (obviously)...


In a film like "Immortals" which has infrasonic bass which wasn't heard on the dub stage (and remeber that a 16Hz tone takes over 60 feet to devilop, which mean it isn't _properly_ reporducable in any normal sized home theater, much less most dub stages) the reactions and subjective experiences are going to be so varied it's not surprising to see such a wild range of opinions (in your case there was an unexpected volume discrepancy, but still a valid jumping off point for my comment)....


(BTW, I work with the engineer than installed the Meyer Sound system on the stage where the Immortals was mixed... he's not surprised by the infra content, but confirmed the over the top nature of said track, and what they _could_ and _couldn't_ hear of said LF information..)


It's a fascinating discussion to watch from the sidelines.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filmmixer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> just a note of observation.. And not even wholly related to your post (and it must've been over the top!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> 
> how one perceives the bass in a film is going to be so subjectively different from room to room (obviously)...
> 
> 
> In a film like "immortals" which has infrasonic bass which wasn't heard on the dub stage (and remeber that a 16hz tone takes over 60 feet to devilop, which mean it isn't properly reporducable in any normal sized home theater, much less most dub stages) the reactions and subjective experiences are going to be so varied it's not surprising to see such a wild range of opinions (in your case there was an unexpected volume discrepancy, but still a valid jumping off point for my comment)....
> 
> 
> (btw, i work with the engineer than installed the meyer sound system on the stage where the immortals was mixed... He's not surprised by the infra content, but confirmed the over the top nature of said track, and what they could and couldn't hear of said lf information..)
> 
> 
> it's a fascinating discussion to watch from the sidelines.



+1


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21883172
> 
> 
> So so film...felt like a scifi channel film



The Darkest Hour previews looked really promising but I just watched this and the LFE was a let down







.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21884043
> 
> 
> Just a note of observation.. and not even wholly related to your post (and it must've been over the top!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> 
> How one perceives the bass in a film is going to be so subjectively different from room to room (obviously)...
> 
> 
> In a film like "Immortals" which has infrasonic bass which wasn't heard on the dub stage (and remeber that a 16Hz tone takes over 60 feet to devilop, which mean it isn't _properly_ reporducable in any normal sized home theater, much less most dub stages) the reactions and subjective experiences are going to be so varied it's not surprising to see such a wild range of opinions (in your case there was an unexpected volume discrepancy, but still a valid jumping off point for my comment)....
> 
> 
> (BTW, I work with the engineer than installed the Meyer Sound system on the stage where the Immortals was mixed... he's not surprised by the infra content, but confirmed the over the top nature of said track, and what they _could_ and _couldn't_ hear of said LF information..)
> 
> 
> It's a fascinating discussion to watch from the sidelines.



FM,


You might know this, but to prevent overexcursion to the subs because they are vented, are there highpass filters in place in the MeyerSound amplification chain?


You are correct, freq response from room to room and seat to seat in smaller rooms can be quite different. Pressure Vessel or Room Gain helps the HT folks out a lot more in replicating the ULF that dub stages would need unreal amounts of drivers and power to monitor.


Didn't your stage get a subwoofer makeover recently? What are you guys running now?


JSS


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/21883752
> 
> 
> I need to apologize for me saying the bass was over done in some scenes in Immortals. This morning I kept thinking about how the bass just seemed to be too much during the movie. I then used my SPL meter to check my subs and the reason I felt this way was my subs were set way too high !!! I must have been doing some tweaking to the levels and did not set it back. I run all four subs thru my SMS-1 and I have the volume for the movie pre-set at 27. When I checked it today, it was at 37 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set it back to the proper volume and went thru some of the scenes again and the bass is really good in this movie. It was tight and deep and not over done. My settings were what was over done !!! Yes Toe, I love bass in my movies but I was most likely hearing some distortion with my levels that high. The scenes I watched again today sounded much better. So again...my apologies for the over done bass comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now I feel like I ruined my Saturday movie night !!!



Glad you got it sorted out. In all seriousness, I did not think the LFE was overdone in Immortals considering the film which was over the top in general. For me, a film like Immortals needs a audio track (including LFE of course) to match which this one did.


FilmMixer makes some great points as well. There are quite a few variables from one room/system/set of ears to the next so its not surprising opinions can vary as wildly as they do at times.


----------



## ozar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/21884362
> 
> 
> The Darkest Hour previews looked really promising but I just watched this and the LFE was a let down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I've noticed that happening with a number of movies. They seem to be using heavy bass in trailers and previews to get your attention, then it's not the same at all in the movie itself.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozar* /forum/post/21884935
> 
> 
> I've noticed that happening with a number of movies. They seem to be using heavy bass in trailers and previews to get your attention, then it's not the same at all in the movie itself.



Hi ozar, +1 ... very disappointed. The Iron Lady appears to have lower LFE and couch rumbling then this movie







.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that happening with a number of movies. They seem to be using heavy bass in trailers and previews to get your attention, then it's not the same at all in the movie itself.



I never fully trust audio from trailers.... My guess is that often they are set 'hot' to pull the attention of viewers.


----------



## swgod98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21875178
> 
> 
> Yeah, one example was when the King shot the bow at the titans to release them, the next scene showed Thesius waking up. During that scene the sound is just very low with a blurred vision and faint yelling in the back ground. Not much going on but the room felt like it was underwater and there was that shutter effect(slight shake with no sound where you just feel something).



That was a pretty awesome scene! I actually just rented this through Uverse (my TV service), so I don't even know if I got the full audio experience. But, that ending battle was EPIC!!







In the scene you are describing, I also got a very high pitched sound which made me worry my sub was going to blow up. But, I figured it was meant to be there as a sign that he was deafened...


Please tell me that is the case










I may buy the Blu Ray just so I can rewatch that last battle over, and over. And over.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swgod98* /forum/post/21885859
> 
> 
> That was a pretty awesome scene! I actually just rented this through Uverse (my TV service), so I don't even know if I got the full audio experience. But, that ending battle was EPIC!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the scene you are describing, I also got a very high pitched sound which made me worry my sub was going to blow up. But, I figured it was meant to be there as a sign that he was deafened...
> 
> 
> Please tell me that is the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may buy the Blu Ray just so I can rewatch that last battle over, and over. And over.



I will have to watch it again.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21884043
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> and remeber that a 16Hz tone takes over 60 feet to devilop, which mean it isn't _properly_ reporducable in any normal sized home theater, much less most dub stages......













Common misconception perhaps?


Although a rooms dimensions may not be big enough to allow full propagation of the waveform,..... what occurs at this point is the acoustic propagation transitions to acoustic pressurization. Oftentimes what you cited is commonly posted, reposted. However it's incorrect. The way that the acoustic energy is reproduced into the space changes from a normal cyclic propagation, to pressurization because the wavelengths are too big for the space. But they still can be reproduced with all the quality available to the original signal. The frequency at which this occurs is approximately the point whereby half the wavelength of a given frequency is equal to the rooms longest dimension. So, a 20 hz frequency has a wavelength 56.5 feet. So half of that, 28.25 feet, is the point of transition. Any frequency below that point pressurizes the room, and any frequency above that point propagates freely.


This is where the wonderful benefits of PVG, or Pressure Vessel Gain occur. One of the few examples of free lunch in all of audio. Another great one is whereby the fundamental frequency receives greater reciprocal benefits of PVG than that of the harmonic elements above.


Yes, these low frequencies can be reproduced in a room smaller than the wavelength,...and if the system is up to it, reproduced with all the quality in the original source material.



Thanks


----------



## the_abbot

Wow... What a great tidbit of information FOH. I could spend all day reading your posts.


----------



## MajorJuggler

Hi FilmMixer,


I have been following this thread for quite a while and have bought quite a few movies just to give my subwoofers an excercise, never with any regrets.







I always find your comments to be very insightful, particularly as an industry insider. However, this part left me a little confused:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21884043
> 
> 
> 
> ...(and remeber that a 16Hz tone takes over 60 feet to devilop, which mean it isn't _properly_ reporducable in any normal sized home theater, much less most dub stages)



What exactly do you mean by "_properly_", and what is the basis for claiming that "proper" reproduction is not possible when the listening environment is smaller than the longest wavelength?


Using your logic, headphones are not able to properly reproduce anything below several kHz, which doesn't make any intuitive sense to me. I have taken a few graduate level acoustics classes and understand the fundamentals of acoustics from the theory side, and I wasn't sure where you were going with that statement.


Also, forgive my engineering-bred-specificity, but using "develop" to describe tones makes me cringe a little on the inside.







A tone takes _time_ to complete one cycle, and sound waves _propagate_.


// steps off soap box










Best regards,


-- Bob



Edit: I just saw FOH's reply, it looks like someone else noticed this too! I was trying to stay away from getting into the technical side before FilmMixer answered, but FOH essentially covered it.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MajorJuggler* /forum/post/21890749
> 
> 
> ...........
> 
> 
> I always find your comments to be very insightful, particularly as an industry insider.



Very good point and I concur.


I agree, FilmMixer's input here is quite valued, and I intend zero disrespect. I'm merely attempting to terminate any potential audio myths. Yes, it's entirely possible he intended something else, however it's a myth that's oft cited as fact and possesses a strong position (right next to small subs and fast bass) within the enthusiast community. Upon first interacting with FilmMixer some time ago, I researched him and have lauded his credentials on multiple occasion in previous contributions.



Sincerely, ...._no disrespect intended._




Thanks


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21890068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Common misconception perhaps?
> 
> 
> Although a rooms dimensions may not be big enough to allow full propagation of the waveform,..... what occurs at this point is the acoustic propagation transitions to acoustic pressurization. Oftentimes what you cited is commonly posted, reposted. However it's incorrect. The way that the acoustic energy is reproduced into the space changes from a normal cyclic propagation, to pressurization because the wavelengths are too big for the space. But they still can be reproduced with all the quality available to the original signal. The frequency at which this occurs is approximately the point whereby half the wavelength of a given frequency is equal to the rooms longest dimension. So, a 20 hz frequency has a wavelength 56.5 feet. So half of that, 28.25 feet, is the point of transition. Any frequency below that point pressurizes the room, and any frequency above that point propagates freely.
> 
> 
> This is where the wonderful benefits of PVG, or Pressure Vessel Gain occur. One of the few examples of free lunch in all of audio. Another great one is whereby the fundamental frequency receives greater reciprocal benefits of PVG than that of the harmonic elements above.
> 
> 
> Yes, these low frequencies can be reproduced in a room smaller than the wavelength,...and if the system is up to it, reproduced with all the quality in the original source material.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MajorJuggler* /forum/post/21890749
> 
> 
> Hi FilmMixer,
> 
> 
> I have been following this thread for quite a while and have bought quite a few movies just to give my subwoofers an excercise, never with any regrets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always find your comments to be very insightful, particularly as an industry insider. However, this part left me a little confused:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you mean by "_properly_", and what is the basis for claiming that "proper" reproduction is not possible when the listening environment is smaller than the longest wavelength?
> 
> 
> Using your logic, headphones are not able to properly reproduce anything below several kHz, which doesn't make any intuitive sense to me. I have taken a few graduate level acoustics classes and understand the fundamentals of acoustics from the theory side, and I wasn't sure where you were going with that statement.
> 
> 
> Also, forgive my engineering-bred-specificity, but using "develop" to describe tones makes me cringe a little on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tone takes _time_ to complete one cycle, and sound waves _propagate_.
> 
> 
> // steps off soap box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> 
> -- Bob
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I just saw FOH's reply, it looks like someone else noticed this too! I was trying to stay away from getting into the technical side before FilmMixer answered, but FOH essentially covered it.



^^^ So I've heard it said.










I would also add (for the zillionth time) ULF is not primarily perceived by the sense of hearing.


Bosso


----------



## maxmercy

Bosso,


I would conditionally disagree on that point, as one ULF perception study I read used deaf people as a control group, since they had non-functioning cochleas or 8th nerves, and would have a more attuned sense of tactile perception. They found that thresholds for detecting ULF were lower for people with normal hearing and functioning cochleas. What I do not remember is whether or not harmonics were appropriately measured and controlled (it may not have been addressed, and could be a fatal flaw of the study, hence the 'conditionally' above). The experiment essentially used PVG to generate the spls with a multi driver array above the person in the chamber with absorptive material to conceal driver movement as well as higher freq sounds.


The most sensitive device on our bodies to detect changes in pressure are our ears (this is not a disputed fact, meissner and pacinian corpsucles that detect pressure on our skin are many orders of magnitude less sensitive than our cochleas, which can send 8th nerve impulses with minute hair cell moevement, on the order of microns or less, despite the fact that meissner's corpuscles are most sensitive under 50Hz; other methods of detecting ULF can be with hair follicle receptors, but at this point, pressure (compression and rarefaction) is not being detected, but air or other object movement), and in a PVG scenario, it is overall room pressure that is changing and being measured, not necessarily air velocity or movement of resonant structures, both of which may be sufficient to DETECT ULF by other physical means outside of air pressure, but would be harder to quantify.


It all depends on how you define 'hear' vs 'detect'....and the mode by which said ULF is being transmitted (air vs other medium). I stand by the view that in a true PVG scenario, your cochleas are the primary detector. It of course is not that simple, given the resonances of everything in our listening rooms (furniture, walls, our own bodies, etc).


I will say this anectodally, though. Aural masking can completely drown out subsonics as far as hearing is concerned, and there are many scenes in which I know LF is present from 15-20Hz only because my couch has a fundamental resonance at those frequencies, detected by me by physical movement, and not hearing (best example that comes to mind is TF:ROTF, pillars crashing around the D-Cons has some 16-19Hz rumble at a non-trivial level)...makes you wonder how resonances in mixing consoles/risers/chairs contribute to equalization of a particular sound effect, and whether or not those resonances occur in theaters not equipped with consoles/desks...


JSS


----------



## bossobass

Hey Doc,


IMHO, A-L-L so-called hearing tests below 20 Hz are 'flawed' by the presence of harmonics, whether they be generated by the source or extraneous sympathetic vibrations. On the other side of that, they may also be 'flawed' if the controls eliminate all extraneous vibrations, which is not a real world test.


IOW, if it's strictly a hearing test, then it really doesn't translate well to our application.


It's my opinion that, generally speaking, sound designers create the effect and mixers determine the level of the effect, by ear, listening to what their monitor system presents to them and by the flashing red light that tells them they've exceeded max headroom. Unless they purposely filter the effect, it's there as it was created and the monitoring hardware is irrelevant.


When real world sounds are included in the effect (from howitzers to whale sounds), then rest assured there is content to very low frequencies. Accurate playback includes all of the spectral content. It's the difference between playback on a flat-to-3 Hz system and playback through ear buds on an iPod, and everything in between.


How it's detected or perceived by a listener is really not of that much interest to me because I haven't the equipment to nail it down. I only know that it makes an obvious difference with and without.


A while back, watching Blackthorn, I was alerted to a spot of ULF out of nowhere. Since it was unrelated to the scene (no gunshots, explosions, etc.), I thought the sensation was external. When I backed up the movie and replayed the scene, I then knew it was on the soundtrack, so I SpecLab'ed it:











Did I hear it or did I otherwise perceive it? I guess that's the question. As I said, in the final analysis, for me, it's irrelevant, so I'll leave that debate to others more qualified. The pertinent fact is that I did indeed perceived it.


Bosso


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21893643
> 
> 
> Hey Doc,
> 
> 
> IMHO, A-L-L so-called hearing tests below 20 Hz are 'flawed' by the presence of harmonics, whether they be generated by the source or extraneous sympathetic vibrations. On the other side of that, they may also be 'flawed' if the controls eliminate all extraneous vibrations, which is not a real world test.
> 
> 
> IOW, if it's strictly a hearing test, then it really doesn't translate well to our application.
> 
> 
> It's my opinion that, generally speaking, sound designers create the effect and mixers determine the level of the effect, by ear, listening to what their monitor system presents to them and by the flashing red light that tells them they've exceeded max headroom. Unless they purposely filter the effect, it's there as it was created and the monitoring hardware is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> When real world sounds are included in the effect (from howitzers to whale sounds), then rest assured there is content to very low frequencies. Accurate playback includes all of the spectral content. It's the difference between playback on a flat-to-3 Hz system and playback through ear buds on an iPod, and everything in between.
> 
> 
> How it's detected or perceived by a listener is really not of that much interest to me because I haven't the equipment to nail it down. I only know that it makes an obvious difference with and without.
> 
> 
> A while back, watching Blackthorn, I was alerted to a spot of ULF out of nowhere. Since it was unrelated to the scene (no gunshots, explosions, etc.), I thought the sensation was external. When I backed up the movie and replayed the scene, I then knew it was on the soundtrack, so I SpecLab'ed it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I hear it or did I otherwise perceive it? I guess that's the question. As I said, in the final analysis, for me, it's irrelevant, so I'll leave that debate to others more qualified. The pertinent fact is that I did indeed perceived it.
> 
> 
> Bosso



The question is how did you perceive it? Did the floor shutter, the pressure change, etc..? I usually feel different pressures and if the scene is just ULF then you can really feel the shutter or bass wave pass by. BTW Max, are you a Doctor? That was a great description and most people don't even know what you were talking about. What movie were you referring? For the life of me I can't figure it out! Wait! Transformers 2? Anyways, I have been trying different sub systems for a while now and Bosso is the guy who convinced me to try sealed with his debates with Callas! Callas is the reason I went with the 4 towers. I finally for the first time boosted my low end(have a better mic now) and I can feel the low end much better now and the effect is really cool! I always had pressure but now that bass wave is actually felt, subtle, but cool! I am trying out some different drivers this weekend to see if there will ne any differences. I have eD's 13's on the way, 12 of them. Should have lots of displacement, even more than I have now.


----------



## the_abbot

If there are any comic book fans out there(X-Men in particular), you should appreciate this thought:

I wonder how insane the LFE would be when the character 'Rictor' used his power on screen! Hopefully they include him in the next film!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If there are any comic book fans out there(X-Men in particular), you should appreciate this thought:
> 
> I wonder how insane the LFE would be when the character 'Rictor' used his power on screen! Hopefully they include him in the next film!



Who was Rictor? I never read a comic but watched the cartoons as a kid.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21894844
> 
> 
> Who was Rictor? I never read a comic but watched the cartoons as a kid.



This is from his wikipedia:
_Rictor is a mutant capable of generating and releasing seismic energy and tremendously powerful waves of vibrations in any nearby object, causing objects to shatter or crumble. When used against objects with a larger surface, the effects are much like an earthquake._


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21894855
> 
> 
> This is from his wikipedia:
> _Rictor is a mutant capable of generating and releasing seismic energy and tremendously powerful waves of vibrations in any nearby object, causing objects to shatter or crumble. When used against objects with a larger surface, the effects are much like an earthquake._



The death of the HTIB as we know it were it to be implemented Immortals-style...


MK, yes, I am a resident. Transformers 2 was the film. When the humans kill a few D-Cons at 'the pillars', an LF shudder takes place, pretty strong one at that...


Bosso, I agree with you, perception is the key, not necessarily the modality. But too many folks have misconceptions about 'hearing', and think that skin receptors are as sensitive as the cochlear apparatus. Not so, unless damaged.


When I perceive ULF in my room, (and I am limited to flat to 16Hz before rolloff), I can feel the 'shudder' MK talks about, mainly from 18-24Hz, and mainly manifested in my seating, but I can also hear the walls creak a little, my front wall moves enough to jiggle the screen enough for the felt pads to percuss on the wall, and the room just feels 'smaller' for a bit during an LF blast that contains content below 25Hz. I really like it when effects editors control how deeply a blast/gunshot/impact reaches, to emphasize some more than others... Good example, Sin City, when Marv fires his gun at Kevin prior to handcuffing himself to him...much louder and deeper than the other shots in the film to that point.


I wish I could analyze blurays on my PC, that way I could pinpoint where Immortals clips. Seems worst on the tsunami sequence, but it could be intentional, and not actually hitting the -0dBFS brickwall...


JSS


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21895033
> 
> 
> The death of the HTIB as we know it were it to be implemented Immortals-style...
> 
> 
> MK, yes, I am a resident. Transformers 2 was the film. When the humans kill a few D-Cons at 'the pillars', an LF shudder takes place, pretty strong one at that...
> 
> 
> Bosso, I agree with you, perception is the key, not necessarily the modality. But too many folks have misconceptions about 'hearing', and think that skin receptors are as sensitive as the cochlear apparatus. Not so, unless damaged.
> 
> 
> When I perceive ULF in my room, (and I am limited to flat to 16Hz before rolloff), I can feel the 'shudder' MK talks about, mainly from 18-24Hz, and mainly manifested in my seating, but I can also hear the walls creak a little, my front wall moves enough to jiggle the screen enough for the felt pads to percuss on the wall, and the room just feels 'smaller' for a bit during an LF blast that contains content below 25Hz. I really like it when effects editors control how deeply a blast/gunshot/impact reaches, to emphasize some more than others... Good example, Sin City, when Marv fires his gun at Kevin prior to handcuffing himself to him...much louder and deeper than the other shots in the film to that point.
> 
> 
> I wish I could analyze blurays on my PC, that way I could pinpoint where Immortals clips. Seems worst on the tsunami sequence, but it could be intentional, and not actually hitting the -0dBFS brickwall...
> 
> 
> JSS



Very nice Maxmercy! Yes, that shutter effect happens really down low as well but more subtle, different than the Transformer scenes you are referring. Actually that last scene has multiple scenes where you can feel the bass wave pass thru and it is delayed a second or two after the event! Very cool effect but different from the shutter effect. The shutter effect is like when you get cold and the chills and you quiver, it feels like that! Maybe I should call it the quiver effect! I called the TF effects the pulse wave effect. I have weird terminology for things but I do try to explain. They are all sound waves at different frequencies.


----------



## Flageborg

Here is one of my own Movies with BASS and Waterfall made when visiting a Norwegian Home Cinema Enthusiast.....

Read more about recording-location here: http://avforum.no/minhjemmekino/show.php/Dolbytor 


The movie was recorded with Nikon P300 with its built-in microphones and the Spectrum analyse is based on the Youtube-recording...


----------



## maxmercy

MK,


I apparently cannot reach low enough for the 'shudder', only the 'wave'.....maybe next year, I'll be able to reach an octave lower, we'll see.


JSS


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MK,
> 
> 
> I apparently cannot reach low enough for the 'shudder', only the 'wave'.....maybe next year, I'll be able to reach an octave lower, we'll see.
> 
> 
> JSS



Before we set that in stone I wan to know from others if they get that effect. Bosso should chime in here. It is subtle and it just vibrates you like a quiver an also underwater pressure, not deep underwater pressure but just putting your head under enough to cover your ears. I must say I don't remember feeling this quiver before until I boosted the low end some. Bosso, do you get something similar or is this something higher in frequency? It happens in immortals a few times which is the only movie I have tested with my boosted low end. My theater has been down for a while except I am putting it back together now. Maxmercy, I took a 1 meter sweep(no EQ) of one of my DR's and it drops steeply at 169hz or so. I will also move the mic to left and right about 30 degrees and see what happens. Then I will take a sweep at the LP and also at 30 degrees. Do I need to do both 30 degrees or just at the LP? My room maybe different than others so I will start with 1 meter which will take away some room interactions. Of course I will post graphs at my speaker shootout thread. The response does go out to 20khz(-3 dBs)!


----------



## Bunga99

Just finished watching The Iron Lady. I know, its not for everyone but I thought it was ok. Anyways for the guys that like their LFE used sparingly yet dynamic (ie pawn shop scene in the movie Drive), you will enjoy the few LFE scenes in the Iron Lady as well. Scared us both and the wife actually screamed Holy $#%! during one of those scenes.


----------



## MKtheater

Dynamic does not mean fall asleep and then wake up because it was loud! This reminds me of the movie the Curious case of Benjamin Button which I fell asleep and then that damn boat scene which was loud as hell and woke me up. When the movie is nothing but dialogue of course any action scene is dynamic. We want dynamics during action scenes and more than once in a movie.


----------



## Snowmanick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21896924
> 
> 
> ... reminds me of the movie the Curious case of Benjamin Button which I fell asleep and then that damn boat scene which was loud as hell and woke me up...



Same exact thing happened with me. My wife tells me it was a good movie though. I'll just take her word for it.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snowmanick* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Same exact thing happened with me. My wife tells me it was a good movie though. I'll just take her word for it.



I ended up watching it again or at least parts on TV and it was interesting on some parts but it is a chick flick so the wives would like it.


----------



## MKtheater

For Maxmercy, I ran sweeps of my DR's with an without EQ and I also ran sweeps at about 30-35 degrees to the right and left with EQ to see what happens. I will post the graphs later when I get to my office.


----------



## bezlar

War horse. When the war scene with the cannons comes on watch out. I've never heard my subs take a pounding like that. It last a while also so be warned.


----------



## Shinyav

I picked up WotW yesterday. It all makes sense now.


----------



## kemiza

Has anybody test drove Mission Impossible 4 yet?


----------



## the_abbot

I watched it last night. Good film but the LFE was not all that impressive.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched it last night. Good film but the LFE was not all that impressive.



Was this a prereleased BD? It doesn't come out til Tuesday, waiting for my preorder. I would imagine a solid 3-3.5 for blockbuster action flick type explosions.


----------



## the_abbot

Yes, it was a prerelease.

I watched Flight of the Phoenix last night also. There were moments during the crash scene that literally turned my stomach because the LFE was so deep.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/21910251
> 
> 
> Was this a prereleased BD? It doesn't come out til Tuesday, waiting for my preorder. I would imagine a solid 3-3.5 for blockbuster action flick type explosions.



That's what I thought . Nothing more.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bezlar* /forum/post/21905807
> 
> 
> War horse. When the war scene with the cannons comes on watch out. I've never heard my subs take a pounding like that. It last a while also so be warned.




I wish you had offered a warning about the last big battle scene with all those explosions. My wife hates movies with a lot of bass.








She went to sleep early, and came running down 3 flights of stairs! Haven't seen her that upset since I watched Jurassic Park!












Ian


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/21910018
> 
> 
> Has anybody test drove Mission Impossible 4 yet?



Looking forward to seeing plots of the Kremlin explosion and the entire sandstorm sequence.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21910082
> 
> 
> I watched it last night. Good film but the LFE was not all that impressive.



All the reviews claim the audio is the best ever. I saw this at Imax the bass was killer!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/21914370
> 
> 
> All the reviews claim the audio is the best ever. I saw this at Imax the bass was killer!



I also saw it at IMax and it shook your pants legs quite often, it should better home!


----------



## the_abbot

Hmmm..... Well I was pretty drunk when I watched it. Maybe it deserves a second viewing.....


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm..... Well I was pretty drunk when I watched it. Maybe it deserves a second viewing.....



Go figure. I watched Breaking Dawn p1 with the little lady last night and was pleasantly surprised. Lots of ULF. The movie was horrible though. So I was either too drunk during MI, or I've lost my mind! LOL!


----------



## Gary J

Ignore Poster button.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21914463
> 
> 
> Hmmm..... Well I was pretty drunk when I watched it. Maybe it deserves a second viewing.....












I'll drink to that!




Ian


----------



## Metalbender




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21880531
> 
> 
> War horse had the best use of LFE that I've heard yet for thundering horses. The war scenes had some shocking LFE too. Probably only a 3.5 or 4.0 in the contact of this thread, but I enjoyed my subs with it just the same.



I agree. I just got around to watching War horse, and the no mans land seen rocks the house and the surround on the gun fire was amazing.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21911344
> 
> 
> I wish you had offered a warning about the last big battle scene with all those explosions. My wife hates movies with a lot of bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She went to sleep early, and came running down 3 flights of stairs! Haven't seen her that upset since I watched Jurassic Park!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



"Haven't seen her that upset since I watched Jurassic Park!"







LMAO


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metalbender* /forum/post/21918817
> 
> 
> I agree. I just got around to watching War horse, and the no mans land seen rocks the house and the surround on the gun fire was amazing.




I'm not surprise. After all, when it comes to the battle scenes , (ie: _Saving Private Ryan,_ _Band Of Brothers_ and _The Pacific_), Spielberg is a master at this.



Ian


----------



## obsi

Saw Battleship last week at the cinema, LFE looks promising...


----------



## MKtheater

Mission impossible has great overall audio and very dynamic! The LFE is about Transformers 1 level, or about a 4.0.


----------



## tony123

I just finished Mission Impossible. I agree with James. Outstanding soundtrack as a whole, with dynamics in spades. Several jump in your seat moments, and the handguns were killer. LFE was good, but not Top tier. Damn, did I mention those handguns?


----------



## mojomike

MI was a pretty good movie in general. Great LFE during the sandstorm scenes.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just finished Mission Impossible. I agree with James. Outstanding soundtrack as a whole, with dynamics in spades. Several jump in your seat moments, and the handguns were killer. LFE was good, but not Top tier. Damn, did I mention those handguns?



Yeah that one scene made me jump and I am not kidding, made my friend almost pee his pants as I had to pause the movie so he could go! Do you think you know what scene I am referencing? PM me! It was an awesome effect!


----------



## capricorn kid

I got my Netflix copy of M I ...I'll be watching this on Friday night. Watched the Darkest Hour last night. The LFE was not bad. It was not great but a good scene was near the end when they were getting on the submarine and the alien energy beam knocked the building down. It made my room light up with some good bass energy.


----------



## Bluvette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21920421
> 
> 
> Yeah that one scene made me jump and I am not kidding, made my friend almost pee his pants as I had to pause the movie so he could go! Do you think you know what scene I am referencing? PM me! It was an awesome effect!



True that, need to put the depends on before watching.


----------



## intoflatlines

Watched Finding Nemo on DVD last night. The scene where the dentist's niece is tapping her finger on the aquarium shook my house. It was awesome


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21920292
> 
> 
> I just finished Mission Impossible. I agree with James. Outstanding soundtrack as a whole, with dynamics in spades. Several jump in your seat moments, and the handguns were killer. LFE was good, but not Top tier. Damn, did I mention those handguns?



My wife jumped a number of times. I had one "startle" in the film because I didn't see it coming. It takes a lot to make me jump.


----------



## obsi

Underworld Awakening had some amazing LFE, it's now my favorite bass demo.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obsi* /forum/post/21927164
> 
> 
> Underworld Awakening had some amazing LFE, it's now my favorite bass demo.



Cool beans! I think I'll watch it tonight. Kate Beckinsale is one hot-looking vampire.


----------



## mojomike

Awww Yeah! This is the one! The is without a doubt the best LFE flick I"ve seen all year. Besides bass, it's got plenty of action and of course it's got Kate.


Highly recommended. Play it loud and really put your subs to the test!


----------



## MKtheater

Awesome as I like these movies!


----------



## mojomike

This movie had my big ol' concrete and cinder block room shuddering more than it has in a long while.


----------



## obsi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21927459
> 
> 
> Cool beans! I think I'll watch it tonight. Kate Beckinsale is one hot-looking vampire.



Yeah, she can bite me anytime


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obsi* /forum/post/21927164
> 
> 
> Underworld Awakening had some amazing LFE, it's now my favorite bass demo.



I'm looking forward to it. I'm a fan of the first three.


----------



## hemogoblin

Just watched War of the Worlds or the first time with my setup and was kind of disappointed. I thought this would be the king of LFE, but I think Cloverfield is still my number one. WATW was probably the same as TIH, both had very good LFE moments, but Cloverfield seemed like it was 2 hours of non stop LFE.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21928057
> 
> 
> Awww Yeah! This is the one! The is without a doubt the best LFE flick I"ve seen all year. Besides bass, it's got plenty of action and of course it's got Kate.
> 
> 
> Highly recommended. Play it loud and really put your subs to the test!



Completely agree. Underworld Awakening has _ridiculous_ bass, yet the sound mix isn't so hot that there's clipping in the mains/surrounds. Sometimes the bass is excessive and unnecessary, but for the most part it's great. Definitely the best of the year thusfar!


----------



## the_abbot

Ok. I can't take it anymore. You guys are gonna make me watch this movie over the weekend...


----------



## intoflatlines

Cloverfield time!


The first seconds of the opening credits just passed, I know I'm in for a treat (my previous system did not reproduce _any_ of those footsteps..)


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Ghost Protocol - I'd say four stars on this one. Definitely has a few good LFE scenes, but not too many.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21928057
> 
> 
> Awww Yeah! This is the one! The is without a doubt the best LFE flick I"ve seen all year. Besides bass, it's got plenty of action and of course it's got Kate.
> 
> 
> Highly recommended. Play it loud and really put your subs to the test!



Blind buy, done.







Loved the first three and looking forward to this.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21928057
> 
> 
> Awww Yeah! This is the one! The is without a doubt the best LFE flick I"ve seen all year. Besides bass, it's got plenty of action and of course it's got Kate.
> 
> 
> Highly recommended. Play it loud and really put your subs to the test!




I'll have to find a way to get my wife out of the house.












Ian


----------



## ozar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21934466
> 
> 
> I'll have to find a way to get my wife out of the house.



Just curious... would that be because of Kate, the LFE, or both?


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozar* /forum/post/21934486
> 
> 
> Just curious... would that be because of Kate, the LFE, or both?




The LFE. It's not exactly Kate she should be worried about.












Ian


----------



## SbWillie

Kremlin explosion waterfall anyone??


----------



## the_abbot

Wow..... Watching the new Underworld now. Crazy LFE!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SbWillie* /forum/post/21934881
> 
> 
> Kremlin explosion waterfall anyone??


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21936276
> 
> 
> Wow..... Watching the new Underworld now. Crazy LFE!













How are all you guys getting copies that haven't been released yet? I'm lucky to get them on a timely bases when they come out from Netflix or Block Buster!












Ian


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21937062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are all you guys getting copies that haven't been released yet? I'm lucky to get them on a timely bases when they come out from Netflix or Block Buster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



I know a guy who knows a guy who gets releases a few days early.


----------



## the_abbot

Also,


I had to stop watching the movie about 30 mins into it as I was shaking the house too much, too late at night(according to the GF)....


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21937281
> 
> 
> I know a guy who knows a guy who gets releases a few days early.




You mean more like a few weeks. Underworld isn't due for release until May 8th.




Ian


----------



## Gary J

It's all on a need to know basis.


----------



## MKtheater

This will be my first movie with my new sub setup!


----------



## obsi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21937062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are all you guys getting copies that haven't been released yet? I'm lucky to get them on a timely bases when they come out from Netflix or Block Buster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian




I could tell you...but I'd have to kill you


----------



## LowellG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are all you guys getting copies that haven't been released yet? I'm lucky to get them on a timely bases when they come out from Netflix or Block Buster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



The legal term for it is theft.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowellG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The legal term for it is theft.



Not quite my friend.


----------



## LowellG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite my friend.



Unless you work for the studio or own an officially released copy, what is it?


----------



## tony123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21937046



That graph looks like what I thought I heard....not anything low.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21937408
> 
> 
> This will be my first movie with my new sub setup!



Eh?


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21937734
> 
> 
> That graph looks like what I thought I heard....not anything low.



I just watcdhed Mission Impossible last night and thought it was quite good. As you said, I thought the LFE was good but not drywall bending. The Kremlin explosion was deep but there was no reason for me to get worried about the well being of my subs. I don't think this movie should be placed very high on the list. Even the hole in the floor explosion scene was not that thrilling to me. ( 3.5 stars )


----------



## Toe

Solid 4 stars for MI4 IMO. One of the best all around tracks I have heard this year though.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/21938374
> 
> 
> I just watcdhed Mission Impossible last night and thought it was quite good. As you said, I thought the LFE was good but not drywall bending. The Kremlin explosion was deep but there was no reason for me to get worried about the well being of my subs. I don't think this movie should be placed very high on the list. Even the hole in the floor explosion scene was not that thrilling to me. ( 3.5 stars )



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## tony123

I just finished MI4 a second time. Definitely cream of the crop as an overall track!


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21936276
> 
> 
> Wow..... Watching the new Underworld now. Crazy LFE!



do you need to have seen the previous ones for this movie to make sense?


I might blind buy it


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/21938374
> 
> 
> Even the hole in the floor explosion scene was not that thrilling to me. ( 3.5 stars )



Maybe you need new subs.


Because the _"hole in the floor explosion scene,"_ was *EXTREMELY* thrilling to me!

I could _"feel"_ the bass energy, as my entire home theater shook.

This, with only two budget priced, lowly, BIC America F12 subwoofers in my HT.


I can only imagine, what that scene would have been like, with two real subs,

like the Velodyne Digital Drive Plus 18 18" Subwoofer.


(4.5/5)


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg* /forum/post/21940264
> 
> 
> do you need to have seen the previous ones for this movie to make sense?
> 
> 
> I might blind buy it



I don't think so. They give a small recap of past events at the beginning of the movie. You will certainly be up to full speed if you've seen the others, but definitely not a requirement.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843* /forum/post/21940265
> 
> 
> Maybe you need new subs.
> 
> 
> Because the _"hole in the floor explosion scene,"_ was *EXTREMELY* thrilling to me!
> 
> I could _"feel"_ the bass energy, as my entire home theater shook.
> 
> This, with only two budget priced, lowly, BIC America F12 subwoofers in my HT.
> 
> 
> I can only imagine, what that scene would have been like, with two real subs,
> 
> like the Velodyne Digital Drive Plus 18 18" Subwoofer.
> 
> 
> (4.5/5)



I have an eD a7-450 and it wasn't very impressive to me. I'd give it a 3.5 or a 4.

It just didn't dig deep enough for me. The soundtrack was amazing though!


----------



## tony123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843* /forum/post/21940265
> 
> 
> Maybe you need new subs.
> 
> 
> Because the _"hole in the floor explosion scene,"_ was *EXTREMELY* thrilling to me!
> 
> I could _"feel"_ the bass energy, as my entire home theater shook.
> 
> This, with only two budget priced, lowly, BIC America F12 subwoofers in my HT.
> 
> 
> I can only imagine, what that scene would have been like, with two real subs,
> 
> like the Velodyne Digital Drive Plus 18 18" Subwoofer.
> 
> 
> (4.5/5)



I'm running a pair of capable subs and that scene was just average for me. Every room will have different frequencies where it performs best. But I have noticed a phenomenon when visiting friends with HTIB subs or even the few hundred dollar variety. I hear their sub alot more than I do my own. Every little thing gets their sub rumbling. Mine is mostly subtle and integrated, but then can rip your head off with a 5 star bass scene. You might be led to think that the lesser sub is outperforming.


Someone of better knowlege chime in, but I think what might be happening is that the smaller subs have less dynamic range and thus owners run them hot to compensate. Therefore, even a closing car door goes "boom", but there isn't much more "boom" available when the big moments hit. So it's always booming and seems more active, but overall fairly "flat". Compression I suppose is what it is.







An overall compressed performance.


I suppose another reason could be that your sub may not dig as deep as others, so you never hear the lower scenes that get higher ratings?


----------



## Tooley

Going to watch MI4 today with 2 Paradigm sub 2's and 2 sub 12's will update if I can stop vibrating.


----------



## MKtheater

We can make ranking these movies very easy. Just watch a movie and then throw in WOTW or Cloverfield and then compare. Those are 5's, no question, so it makes it simple. MI4 is one awesome movie overall, the sound is very clear and dynamic even at reference for the whole film! The bass was good but not great, enough to make it satisfying to me. I rated the Dark Night a 4.5 and have watched the chase scene so many times and it has deeper and louder bass than MI4, but MI4 reminds me of a movie like Transformers 1 which I ranked a 4 so it makes sense to me. The Ironhide flip was a better effect than any scene in MI4 but Transformers does not have the jump out of your seat dynamics either.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21940290
> 
> 
> I don't think so. They give a small recap of past events at the beginning of the movie. You will certainly be up to full speed if you've seen the others, but definitely not a requirement.



The back story doesn't matter at all. The movie is just an excuse for Kate Beckinsale kicking CGI werewolf ass with the backdrop of some of the heaviest LFE I've heard in a while. All-in-all it works quite well. No real thinking required.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843* /forum/post/21940265
> 
> 
> Because the _"hole in the floor explosion scene,"_ was *EXTREMELY* thrilling to me!
> 
> I could _"feel"_ the bass energy, as my entire home theater shook.
> 
> This, with only two budget priced, lowly, BIC America F12 subwoofers in my HT.



That scene was ok, but nothing really special. The tapped horns are capable of shaking my couch rather forcefully on concrete when the sub 20Hz stuff really gets going, and the hole in the floor scene had none of that. Nothing in MI4 did, really.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21940329
> 
> 
> We can make ranking these movies very easy. Just watch a movie and then throw in WOTW or Cloverfield and then compare. Those are 5's, no question, so it makes it simple. MI4 is one awesome movie overall, the sound is very clear and dynamic even at reference for the whole film! The bass was good but not great, enough to make it satisfying to me. I rated the Dark Night a 4.5 and have watched the chase scene so many times and it has deeper and louder bass than MI4, but MI4 reminds me of a movie like Transformers 1 which I ranked a 4 so it makes sense to me. The Ironhide flip was a better effect than any scene in MI4 but Transformers does not have the jump out of your seat dynamics either.



Similar to what you propose, I've started comparing new movies to the best of the best on the 5 star list. As such, I think of it in terms of a ratio,


bass quantity and quality in new movie

vs.

bass quantity and quality in the best 5 star movies.


Since I'm missing about an octave's worth of bandwidth, roughly (3-14hz), by having a Captivator in 15hz tune, I figure that my margin of comparison error is at least 7% - about 20% for the missing octave, but considering what low portion of content digs that deep, dropping it by about two thirds to 7%. (Caveat - That's all terribly arbitrary and not scientific at all, not to mention audio memory, etc.) I plan to rectify this missing bandwidth over the summer.


Anyway, the point:


MI4 and War Horse definitely do NOT have 80% (4/5 stars) of the bass quantity or quality in WOTW or Cloverfield. They have somewhere between 60-70%, though, or 3-3.5/5 stars. On the other hand, Underworld Awakening has 100% of that contained in the best 5 star titles, within the bandwidth my system can reproduce.


----------



## MKtheater

I guess I can quantify the rankings by taking spl readings of the movies using the same levels. 5 star bass movies hit 125+ dBs this 4 times(in one scene) and others hit XXX dBs XXX times. We can get technical but I don't think that is needed. The reason for that is one movie might hit 125 dBs from 25-80hz in a scene while another might hit 110 dbs from 13-20hz, which is more impressive? That is subjective for sure.


----------



## the_abbot

Completely agree Nube.

I was watching Awakening again last night, and I actually found myself reaching for the remote to my Denon several times to lower the volume, because things were beginning to shake a little too violently.

(Unfortunately I do not have a dedicated HT room yet, so the GF has decorations around my listening area. I have to keep things under control to prevent collateral damage.)

For those of you wondering, the first 10+ mins of the movie will absolutely PUNISH your subs.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running a pair of capable subs and that scene was just average for me. Every room will have different frequencies where it performs best. But I have noticed a phenomenon when visiting friends with HTIB subs or even the few hundred dollar variety. I hear their sub alot more than I do my own. Every little thing gets their sub rumbling. Mine is mostly subtle and integrated, but then can rip your head off with a 5 star bass scene. You might be led to think that the lesser sub is outperforming.
> 
> 
> Someone of better knowlege chime in, but I think what might be happening is that the smaller subs have less dynamic range and thus owners run them hot to compensate. Therefore, even a closing car door goes "boom", but there isn't much more "boom" available when the big moments hit. So it's always booming and seems more active, but overall fairly "flat". Compression I suppose is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An overall compressed performance.
> 
> 
> I suppose another reason could be that your sub may not dig as deep as others, so you never hear the lower scenes that get higher ratings?



Subs can be loud but not good. Just because someone else's rumbles more isn't indicative of quality.


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21939077
> 
> 
> I just finished MI4 a second time. Definitely cream of the crop as an overall track!



I agree, watched it last night and loved the A&V quality. MI is a really good action movie franchise.


----------



## tony123

Wing nut, I hope I was clear, but I'm agreeing with your comment.


James, I don't even get as technical as measuring SPL. I determine by how big my smile is! For the 5star list, it's a pretty big grin! But that's within the realm of an LFE discussion. In that discussion (which this is), mi4 doesn't get higher than a 4 for me. However, as an audio experience, I give it a 5 and would take several of the usual suspects for LFE and drop them on the rankings. IOW, shaking the walls is not the only ingredient. I know, heresy on this thread.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wing nut, I hope I was clear, but I'm agreeing with your comment.
> 
> 
> James, I don't even get as technical as measuring SPL. I determine by how big my smile is! For the 5star list, it's a pretty big grin! But that's within the realm of an LFE discussion. In that discussion (which this is), mi4 doesn't get higher than a 4 for me. However, as an audio experience, I give it a 5 and would take several of the usual suspects for LFE and drop them on the rankings. IOW, shaking the walls is not the only ingredient. I know, heresy on this thread.



Yes. I was agreeing with yours.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21940643
> 
> 
> Wing nut, I hope I was clear, but I'm agreeing with your comment.
> 
> 
> James, I don't even get as technical as measuring SPL. I determine by how big my smile is! For the 5star list, it's a pretty big grin! But that's within the realm of an LFE discussion. In that discussion (which this is), mi4 doesn't get higher than a 4 for me. However, as an audio experience, I give it a 5 and would take several of the usual suspects for LFE and drop them on the rankings. IOW, shaking the walls is not the only ingredient. I know, heresy on this thread.



I agree, the dynamics and clarity at reference makes this a very well recorded movie. If the bass was recorded louder it would have been a 5 star overall movie soundtrack for sure and mu go to disc! That one scene I will use to scare people! It was just incredible!


----------



## Ricci

I know that I am behind the curve a bit here but I just watched Immortals and while there was some good bass and a few cool action scenes I just couldn't get over the terrible plot arc, huge holes in the script and the mix. I seriously could not quit noticing the obviously cheap pleather "armor" that is supposed to be metal but moves like paper and the "gods" just looked like a they were wearing overdone Halloween costumes. I remember 2 points where the soundtrack was clearly clipping and distorted. I read this being mentioned before but I didn't expect it to be that obvious. One was during the giant wave and the other I believe was involving the bow breking through the gate. Both just sounded terrible. I don't know how that got through production. There may have been more scenes but those 2 were glaringly obvious. Meh...I liked 300 a lot too.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21940312
> 
> 
> 
> Someone of better knowlege chime in, but I think what might be happening is that the smaller subs have less dynamic range and thus owners run them hot to compensate.
> 
> 
> I suppose another reason could be that your sub may not dig as deep as others, so you never hear the lower scenes that get higher ratings?



First of all, my subwoofers are not set to run _"hot."_

My _Yamaha_ RX-V667 YPAO speaker calibration program set my subwoofers level at -10db.


Five star rated movies for bass, that I have in my blu-ray collection, are _Battle: Los Angeles_, _Live Free or Die Hard_

and _War of the Worlds_.

All of those flicks rock my _HT_ even more so than _Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol_.


My cheap F12's put out plenty of clean, tight, deep bass without a trace of _"boominess."_

The volume on my AVR is set at -35db, because I'am an apartment building dweller.

Any louder and I'am sure that there will be an eviction notice on my door, when I get home from the office.


----------



## tony123

I should have been more descriptive. I wasn't directing those comments directly at you. It was more a comment regarding friends of mine and my experiences in there rooms. And sort of fishing for discussion on the topic.


----------



## Tooley

Just finished MI4 and the LFE was very nicely done the floor collapsing scene shook my fillings loose.I rate it a solid 4.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tooley* /forum/post/21941766
> 
> 
> Just finished MI4 and the LFE was very nicely done *the floor collapsing scene shook my fillings loose*.I rate it a solid 4.



It's my new favorite _"demo"_ scene I use to show off my _HT_.

I love the way the bass energy slowly builds to a powerful climax.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843* /forum/post/21941923
> 
> 
> It's my new favorite _"demo"_ scene I use to show off my _HT_.
> 
> I love the way the bass energy slowly builds to a powerful climax.




Are you sure it was just the bass energy? I thought it was Paula Patton!














Ian


----------



## capricorn kid

I don't really like to be knocked around with strong bass during the entire movie. I don't think WOTW had incredible bass for the full stretch of the film but when it was required, as in the pod emergence scene it was an unforgettable experience. I feel the same way about Titan A.E. The opening scene when the earth is destroyed is my go to test when I do some adjustments to my subs. Cloverfield has plenty of bass during most of the movie but it was not the distracting type of bass that irritates me.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21942369
> 
> 
> Are you sure it was just the bass energy? I thought it was Paula Patton!



Loved her cat fight scene!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21940643
> 
> 
> However, as an audio experience, I give it a 5 and would take several of the usual suspects for LFE and drop them on the rankings.



Agreed - I was impressed with the way the surrounds were used. Added to an already enjoyable movie.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/21941041
> 
> 
> I know that I am behind the curve a bit here but I just watched Immortals and while there was some good bass and a few cool action scenes I just couldn't get over the terrible plot arc, huge holes in the script and the mix.



Yeah, Immortals is just not a good movie. I saw it twice, and that was enough. Way too many plot holes. Second time was on a pro sub that could only reach to 40Hz, which made it even less fun. Glad I only rented it.


I think I'm ready to drop my vote on it to four and a half. The clipping does get to be a little distracting at times.


----------



## jaramill

See what you guys did??? I saw the movie in IMAX and it was awesome. But now that I finally received my ML EM-FX2 surround speakers and all this talk of MI:4 - GP, on this thread I went to Best Buy and bought it










Granted I have MI-1, & 2 (not 3 as it was a crappy movie and WAY too loud even in a theater), I liked MI-4 and look forward to testing out my Outlaw LFM-1 EX sub


----------



## MajorJuggler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21940499
> 
> 
> Similar to what you propose, I've started comparing new movies to the best of the best on the 5 star list. As such, I think of it in terms of a ratio,
> 
> 
> bass quantity and quality in new movie
> 
> vs.
> 
> bass quantity and quality in the best 5 star movies.
> 
> 
> Since I'm missing about an octave's worth of bandwidth, roughly (3-14hz), by having a Captivator in 15hz tune, I figure that my margin of comparison error is at least 7% - about 20% for the missing octave, but considering what low portion of content digs that deep, dropping it by about two thirds to 7%. (Caveat - That's all terribly arbitrary and not scientific at all, not to mention audio memory, etc.) I plan to rectify this missing bandwidth over the summer.
> 
> 
> Anyway, the point:
> 
> 
> MI4 and War Horse definitely do NOT have 80% (4/5 stars) of the bass quantity or quality in WOTW or Cloverfield. They have somewhere between 60-70%, though, or 3-3.5/5 stars. On the other hand, Underworld Awakening has 100% of that contained in the best 5 star titles, within the bandwidth my system can reproduce.



Hi nube, 3Hz - 14Hz is actually slightly more than two octaves. Each octave is a doubling/halving of frequency, so two octaves above 3Hz is 3Hz*2*2 = 12Hz.


That being said, I like your method, and getting to 3Hz like bosso's system does is inspirational.







I "only" run a pair of Paradigm Sub 15's myself, and my in-room response rolls off before yours does (although not so steeply since I'm sealed), so I am missing the first ~2.5 octaves myself.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/21942531
> 
> 
> Agreed - I was impressed with the way the surrounds were used. Added to an already enjoyable movie.



Still running 5.1, Wolf? The added surrounds were very well used in this one. These movie mixers have been getting much better at using all four surrounds. Each new 7.1 mix I bring home is better and better. Well, worth the upgrade, imho even for small rooms like ours.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21942679
> 
> 
> Still running 5.1, Wolf? The added surrounds were very well used in this one. These movie mixers have been getting much better at using all four surrounds. Each new 7.1 mix I bring home is better and better. Well, worth the upgrade, imho even for small rooms like ours.



7.1, but the DVD I rented was only 5.1. My Pioneer 919 did a pretty good job interpreting what to play on which surround speaker though. Had me looking behind a few times.


Only have two 7.1 movies in the collection - Tintin and the Next Three Days. Both are mixed really well.


----------



## Ray77085

Could MI4 been better in terms of deeper bass if the Blue Ray was done with a DTS track ? I thought the over all Dolby track was done very nice. But I seem to favor the DTS tracks over Dolby. Don't know if I could tell the difference in blind test though.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Still running 5.1, Wolf? The added surrounds were very well used in this one. These movie mixers have been getting much better at using all four surrounds. Each new 7.1 mix I bring home is better and better. Well, worth the upgrade, imho even for small rooms like ours.



I am, I have found that 5 identical powerful speakers sound better overall than 4 small surrounds. I would need small surrounds to fit 7.1. My surrounds were quite powerful though compared to most. I am going to go with 5 DR-200's or 3 DR-280's with 2 DR-200's for surrounds. It really depends on the room. My side channels were too close to the front seats and dominated the surround field which annoyed me!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could MI4 been better in terms of deeper bass if the Blue Ray was done with a DTS track ? I thought the over all Dolby track was done very nice. But I seem to favor the DTS tracks over Dolby. Don't know if I could tell the difference in blind test though.



Nope. I believe back the dvd days dts was preferred since it was mixed louder


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/21941041
> 
> 
> I know that I am behind the curve a bit here but I just watched Immortals and while there was some good bass and a few cool action scenes I just couldn't get over the terrible plot arc, huge holes in the script and the mix. I seriously could not quit noticing the obviously cheap pleather "armor" that is supposed to be metal but moves like paper and the "gods" just looked like a they were wearing overdone Halloween costumes. I remember 2 points where the soundtrack was clearly clipping and distorted. I read this being mentioned before but I didn't expect it to be that obvious. One was during the giant wave and the other I believe was involving the bow breking through the gate. Both just sounded terrible. I don't know how that got through production. There may have been more scenes but those 2 were glaringly obvious. Meh...I liked 300 a lot too.



The clipping did suck. Only film I had to turn off DynEQ to 'enjoy', due to the problems in the track. I liked the visuals for the Gods v whatever scenes, and the idea of an Epirus Bow, but other than that, not a good film. Hopefully Wrath of the Titans will be better.


JSS


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The clipping did suck. Only film I had to turn off DynEQ to 'enjoy', due to the problems in the track. I liked the visuals for the Gods v whatever scenes, and the idea of an Epirus Bow, but other than that, not a good film. Hopefully Wrath of the Titans will be better.
> 
> 
> JSS



Don't count on it. Wrath was a pile of,you know what. The bass was decent but the sound is not great, at least in theater and the movie was far worse.


Best description is boring.


----------



## MKtheater

I love Greek mythology movies and Wrath sucked! I will rent it hoping there is bass but damn, it was bad. If someone gets it first and says it is 4 stars or below I will pass.


Just watched Priest, did you guys ever waterfall this movie? It seems it had some great LFE moments and the soundtrack was very dynamic.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21943181
> 
> 
> Nope. I believe back the dvd days dts was preferred since it was mixed louder



This was even more prevalent in the laserdisc days. LFE and surrounds were mixed louder frequently.


----------



## pennynike1

Is there a list of top bass movies that produce better bass below 20 hz on DVD? I know that Master and Commander is one of them. Which others? I am buying bass movies and don't want to pick up the more expensive bluray version if I am better served with the DVD version.


----------



## hemogoblin

I definitely agree with making your own ratings. Just watched U571 followed by Underworld Awakening. U571 is a very solid lfe movie. Good lfe for probably 30-40% of the movie.


The hype is true with Underworld Awakening, definite audio system reference movie, easy 5 star. Underworld Awakening and Cloverfield are my two favorite lfe movies since your sub is working hard during 80% of the movie.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21940643
> 
> 
> Wing nut, I hope I was clear, but I'm agreeing with your comment.
> 
> 
> James, I don't even get as technical as measuring SPL. I determine by how big my smile is! For the 5star list, it's a pretty big grin! But that's within the realm of an LFE discussion. In that discussion (which this is), mi4 doesn't get higher than a 4 for me. However, as an audio experience, I give it a 5 and would take several of the usual suspects for LFE and drop them on the rankings. IOW, shaking the walls is not the only ingredient. I know, heresy on this thread.



No SPL-meter for me either.

I rate according to this very unscientific method:


3 - nice bass that doesnt really get noticed.

Most movies are around a 3.


4 - some hard hitting moments that makes you go WOW. Might give a shudder-effect once in a while.

Most good action/horror movies in this region.


5 - bass that makes you duck down and triggers the "fight or flight" respons. Makes you fearful for the integrity of your room and you are certain that something is going to break, somewhere.

Reserved for the crazy blow-your-windows-out-of-the-room kind of movies (cloverfield, wotw and so on)


Im running six IB15" in a room around 200square feet.


----------



## Ricci

Just watched MI4. I'd give it a solid 4 stars for bass. I particularily liked the abrupt attack on the SUV. It made me and my woman both jump like we were watching a horror movie. I love parts like that.







Overall I thought it was entertaining, full of action and the sound was well mixed and varied. Killer gunshots at the beginning and a few chunky bass parts such as the Kremlin explosion too.


When does Sherlock Holmes 2 come to BR? I have high hopes for that mix.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/21945035
> 
> 
> Just watched MI4. I'd give it a solid 4 stars for bass. I particularily liked the abrupt attack on the SUV. It made me and my woman both jump like we were watching a horror movie. I love parts like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I thought it was entertaining, full of action and the sound was well mixed and varied. Killer gunshots at the beginning and a few chunky bass parts such as the Kremlin explosion too.
> 
> 
> When does Sherlock Holmes 2 come to BR? I have high hopes for that mix.



Haha. Yeah, that attack on the SUV made my girl jump off the couch.








I saw it coming though.










Josh... June 12th for the new Sherlock release.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/21945035
> 
> 
> Just watched MI4. I'd give it a solid 4 stars for bass. I particularily liked the abrupt attack on the SUV. It made me and my woman both jump like we were watching a horror movie.



That seems to be the common response.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. Yeah, that attack on the SUV made my girl jump off the couch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it coming though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh... June 12th for the new Sherlock release.



I jumped up and yelled holy shizzle!


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/21945035
> 
> 
> Just watched MI4. I'd give it a solid 4 stars for bass. I particularily liked the abrupt attack on the SUV. It made me and my woman both jump like we were watching a horror movie. I love parts like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I thought it was entertaining, full of action and the sound was well mixed and varied. Killer gunshots at the beginning and a few chunky bass parts such as the Kremlin explosion too.
> 
> 
> When does Sherlock Holmes 2 come to BR? I have high hopes for that mix.



Not much going on LFE-wise in Sherlock Holmes 2. The first one was much better IMO.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21945793
> 
> 
> Not much going on LFE-wise in Sherlock Holmes 2. The first one was much better IMO.



Concur. The DTS-MA track on the BR is nothing special with regards to this thread. Some good use of surrounds and blending to envelop the user, but otherwise a forgettable movie and mix.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/21945793
> 
> 
> Not much going on LFE-wise in Sherlock Holmes 2. The first one was much better IMO.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/21946172
> 
> 
> Concur. The DTS-MA track on the BR is nothing special with regards to this thread. Some good use of surrounds and blending to envelop the user, but otherwise a forgettable movie and mix.













Come on guys, what's the deal? We know that movie doesn't come out until June!




Ian


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I know this doesnt count. But game of thrones BR has some pretty good bass to it


----------



## the_abbot

Holy cow! That was a very early leak of Sherlock Holmes(if that's what you watched Nube). I was looking forward to seeing that one.


----------



## billpan

It"s released in the US on june 12,but the date for UK is may 14..


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billpan* /forum/post/21949412
> 
> 
> It"s released in the US on june 12,but the date for UK is may 14..




Getting BD's well before they're released, seems pretty

fishy to me.























Ian


----------



## LowellG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21951166
> 
> 
> Getting BD's well before they're released, seems pretty
> 
> fishy to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



Don't you mean pretty theify.


----------



## billpan

Its pretty obvious that we are talking about torrents.Nobody is saying you shouldnt buy the BR and download it instead..we are just trying to give you a heads up as far as the bass is concerned..Its always better to try before you buy..


----------



## Steveo1234

Please, enough of the "where are you getting X so and so many days before official release".

If you want to discuss those questions please start a new thread.

This is the LFE thread for discussion of movies with BASS. Can we keep it ontopic?


----------



## mumps

I don't care where you're getting advance copies.


I appreciate the info before release date, as it helps in my purchasing decisions.


I am now eager for Underworld, and not so for Sherlock Holmes...


So the consensus is Underworld is at least a 4.5er???


Chris


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mumps* /forum/post/21953171
> 
> 
> I don't care where you're getting advance copies.
> 
> 
> I appreciate the info before release date, as it helps in my purchasing decisions.
> 
> 
> I am now eager for Underworld, and not so for Sherlock Holmes...
> 
> 
> So the consensus is Underworld is at least a 4.5er???
> 
> 
> Chris



At least, IMO.


----------



## the_abbot

It's a definite five for me.

But now I'm starting to wonder if the bass is running a little too "hot" in this film, or I had my sub too hot. I will re-watch it again to verify.


----------



## Test123455

So i rented immortals (the movie SUCKED...imo) per your guys' recommendation for bass. I barely heard any. I also rented mission impossible 4 and the bass was freaking amazing. The aforementioned rocket in suv scene scared the **** out of me.










I have an LFM-1 EX. I know it's not the greatest but i thought it was odd that immortals sucked so bad for me. Go figure.


----------



## raistline

I just watched MI4 last night and I cannot rate this any higher than a 3.75. It is better than a 3.5 but not quite a 4 but If i had to choose between the two i'd say 3.5.


The movie does have some really fun spots, floor dissolving and the SUV scene, and yes both me and my wife Jumped at the SUV scene. The Kremlin scene lacked the impact I was expecting.


Side note though---surround use was spectacular. Audio as a whole gets 4.5 for me with the bass being the weakest point.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/21954050
> 
> 
> So i rented immortals (the movie SUCKED...imo) per your guys' recommendation for bass. I barely heard any. I also rented mission impossible 4 and the bass was freaking amazing. The aforementioned rocket in suv scene scared the **** out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an LFM-1 EX. I know it's not the greatest but i thought it was odd that immortals sucked so bad for me. Go figure.



That proves to me the theory that there is a whole lot more mid-bass in MI4 than ULF.

Certain scenes in Immortals shook my whole house. Your sub may not have reproduced those lower frequencies.

But you're right, the movie did suck.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/21954050
> 
> 
> I have an LFM-1 EX. I know it's not the greatest but i thought it was odd that immortals sucked so bad for me. Go figure.



Immortals is IMO one of those movies where the lower and louder the sub goes, the better.


I heard it the second time on an EAW FR250z. Only extends to about 40Hz or so, but will happily kick you in the chest almost until ribs break above that number. It had almost nothing to do in this movie... it was laughable.


Meanwhile, the tapped horns will do 14Hz at reference in room and they worked rather hard on Immortals.


MI4 has a lot more above 30Hz than Immortals did, I reckon.


----------



## thebriman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/21954050
> 
> 
> So i rented immortals (the movie SUCKED...imo) per your guys' recommendation for bass. I barely heard any. I also rented mission impossible 4 and the bass was freaking amazing. The aforementioned rocket in suv scene scared the **** out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an LFM-1 EX. I know it's not the greatest but i thought it was odd that immortals sucked so bad for me. Go figure.



I thought it sounded alright on my EX. It was definitely pushing its limits and I'm sure I missed out on some of the lowest stuff, but I enjoyed the sound nonetheless. MI4 sounded great on the EX as well.


----------



## LowellG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billpan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its pretty obvious that we are talking about torrents.Nobody is saying you shouldnt buy the BR and download it instead..we are just trying to give you a heads up as far as the bass is concerned..Its always better to try before you buy..



Really, that's your excuse for theft, you are just trying to help us out? That's what Blockbuster, Netflix, etc are for.


----------



## Metalbender

I am already salivating in wait for Battleship. that move looks to have huge potential


----------



## MKtheater

Immortals had better bass than MI4, it was just much lower. The overall soundtrack to MI4 was better. If Immortals did not clip it would have been right up there with the soundtrack. 5 star bass movies have both and louder 20-40hz than MI4.


----------



## FOH

I've not heard it in the material mentioned, the overload/clipping whatever,...however detecting the effects of clipping is off the chart irresponsible IMO,...I mean give me a break.


I apologize in advance, I'm guessing this has been covered here, I don't touch base in this thread as often as I'd like. Any additional information from any of these discussions? Audible channel overload, unless it's a recording of the Gettysburg Address or something not re-doable, is ridiculous. Clipping, overload, saturation etc., happens more often than we think. But audible, noticeable, effects on the final product seems in-excusable.


Just sayin'


Another thing,....while I'm at it, I really don't like reading little spoilers in this section of AVS,...that's what keeps me away. I recognize it's tough discussing scenes without spoiling elements. Oh well, my loss,....I know,...I'm a *****


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21955202
> 
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> 
> Another thing,....while I'm at it, I really don't like reading little spoilers in this section of AVS,...that's what keeps me away. I recognize it's tough discussing scenes without spoiling elements.



I agree. Some of us need to start using the spoiler text (see below if you are not aware how to use it) so it does not ruin it for others.

*[$poiler]Replace this text with text you want hidden[/$poiler]*

You can use the method above just replace the *$* in *$*poiler with a "*S*"


ends up like this.
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Replace this text with text you want hidden


----------



## Azz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843* /forum/post/21941533
> 
> 
> First of all, my subwoofers are not set to run _"hot."_
> 
> My _Yamaha_ RX-V667 YPAO speaker calibration program set my subwoofers level at -10db.
> 
> 
> Five star rated movies for bass, that I have in my blu-ray collection, are _Battle: Los Angeles_, _Live Free or Die Hard_
> 
> and _War of the Worlds_.
> 
> All of those flicks rock my _HT_ even more so than _Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol_.
> 
> 
> My cheap F12's put out plenty of clean, tight, deep bass without a trace of _"boominess."_
> 
> The volume on my AVR is set at -35db, because I'am an apartment building dweller.
> 
> Any louder and I'am sure that there will be an eviction notice on my door, when I get home from the office.



Slightly off topic - sorry guys..


Coolcat


The Yamaha levels maximum adjustment is -10 with regard to trying to tame a sub.

YPAO has turned it down as much as it can - it actually might be still running hot in your system.

If your other speakers have significant positive values it could be trying to compensate by doing that to get 75dB flat across your system.

To confirm either way, lower the volume on your sub and run YPAO again. If you get a sub level at -9 or higher you know YPAO has control and it's not outside its scope.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21955202
> 
> 
> I've not heard it in the material mentioned, the overload/clipping whatever,...however detecting the effects of clipping is off the chart irresponsible IMO,...I mean give me a break.
> 
> 
> I apologize in advance, I'm guessing this has been covered here, I don't touch base in this thread as often as I'd like. Any additional information from any of these discussions? Audible channel overload, unless it's a recording of the Gettysburg Address or something not re-doable, is ridiculous. Clipping, overload, saturation etc., happens more often than we think. But audible, noticeable, effects on the final product seems in-excusable.
> 
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> 
> Another thing,....while I'm at it, I really don't like reading little spoilers in this section of AVS,...that's what keeps me away. I recognize it's tough discussing scenes without spoiling elements. Oh well, my loss,....I know,...I'm a *****



Hey FOH,


Several of the hottest elements in Immortals appear to clip, but I have not confirmed this with individual channel analysis. I run my system well below reference and within all of my amplification and driver capabilities, and when things clip, it is the recording, not my equipment. I can hear mics clip in film voices all the time, best example of that is in Transformers:Revenge of the Fallen. Lots of louder dialogue (screams and such) audibly distort the mics.


Best example in Immortals I can think of is the tsunami scene. The initial impact and the rumble is just a bit too much. I know I am well within my speaker's limits, but it sounds like they are being pushed too far, and worse, it still sounds that way when MV is lowered even further, confirming all suspicions. When I am running less than 5V to all speakers and it sounds like ass, there is a problem, whether it was 'artistic intent' or not....


JSS


----------



## goku14139268520




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21955202
> 
> 
> Another thing,....while I'm at it, I really don't like reading little spoilers in this section of AVS,...that's what keeps me away. I recognize it's tough discussing scenes without spoiling elements. Oh well, my loss,....I know,...I'm a *****





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/21955251
> 
> 
> I agree. Some of us need to start using the spoiler text (see below if you are not aware how to use it) so it does not ruin it for others.
> 
> *[$poiler]Replace this text with text you want hidden[/$poiler]*
> 
> You can use the method above just replace the *$* in *$*poiler with a "*S*"
> 
> 
> ends up like this.
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Replace this text with text you want hidden



I must say, I'm glad to see this brought up. I frequently peruse this thread, but find myself slightly disappointed at times as I learn somewhat sensitive info with regards to a movie's plotline. It seems regularly incorporating spoiler tags within posts would make an awesome thread even better.


----------



## dicey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21956049
> 
> 
> Best example in Immortals I can think of is the tsunami scene. The initial impact and the rumble is just a bit too much. I know I am well within my speaker's limits, but it sounds like they are being pushed too far, and worse, it still sounds that way when MV is lowered even further, confirming all suspicions. When I am running less than 5V to all speakers and it sounds like ass, there is a problem, whether it was 'artistic intent' or not....



+1. The Immortals bass has some of the most horrendous clipping I've ever heard in an LFE track. Great job, guys.


----------



## MajorJuggler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowellG* /forum/post/21954680
> 
> 
> Really, that's your excuse for theft, you are just trying to help us out? That's what Blockbuster, Netflix, etc are for.



Note: the correct term is actually _copyright infringement_, not theft. You may wish to check out Attorney Ray Beckerman's blog / website if you are interested in educating yourself about the legal and moral implications of the RIAA/MPAA business practices.


That said, this is a BASS thread, not a SOPA/political thread, can we please stay on topic? Thank you.










Disclaimer: IANAL, I own ~200 Blu rays, and don't download any movies / music / etc.


----------



## LowellG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MajorJuggler* /forum/post/21957999
> 
> 
> Note: the correct term is actually _copyright infringement_, not theft. You may wish to check out Attorney Ray Beckerman's blog / website if you are interested in educating yourself about the legal and moral implications of the RIAA/MPAA business practices.
> 
> 
> That said, this is a BASS thread, not a SOPA/political thread, can we please stay on topic? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: IANAL, I own ~200 Blu rays, and don't download any movies / music / etc.



No matter how many ways a lawyer spins it, it's taking something that doesn't belong to you.


And to keep on topic, this thread needs a measurable scale, otherwise it's all perception.


----------



## johnfusco

Watched Underworld last night on Vudu. It's got some serious LFE and that's

only Dolby Digital plus! I can only imagine what the Blu ray is going to sound like when it comes out..


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/21954050
> 
> 
> So i rented immortals (the movie SUCKED...imo) per your guys' recommendation for bass. I barely heard any.



Good, so it wasn't just me; I didn't really hear the bass either, and I suffered through that entire flick waiting for it to materialize too. Anyone want to buy a copy of the Immortals? Used only one time.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Good, so it wasn't just me; I didn't really hear the bass either, and I suffered through that entire flick waiting for it to materialize too. Anyone want to buy a copy of the Immortals? Used only one time.



It amazes how LFE experiences can differ so much. If you don't have a decent sub, you miss out on a WHOLE lot of the low end experience.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline* /forum/post/21954101
> 
> 
> I just watched MI4 last night and I cannot rate this any higher than a 3.75. It is better than a 3.5 but not quite a 4 but If i had to choose between the two i'd say 3.5.
> 
> 
> The movie does have some really fun spots, floor dissolving and the SUV scene, and yes both me and my wife Jumped at the SUV scene. The Kremlin scene lacked the impact I was expecting.
> 
> 
> Side note though---surround use was spectacular. Audio as a whole gets 4.5 for me with the bass being the weakest point.



+1


My sentiments exactly, though I might go along with a 4 Star rating (a 3.5 seems a tad too low).


My wife, who usually won't watch LOUD and bass-heavy movies with me, really jumped during the SUV scene. I thought she might just bail on me after that, but she watched it to the end.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson* /forum/post/21959901
> 
> 
> Good, so it wasn't just me; I didn't really hear the bass either, and I suffered through that entire flick waiting for it to materialize too. Anyone want to buy a copy of the Immortals? Used only one time.



2d or 3d? How much? Awesome LFE film IMO.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21960329
> 
> 
> It amazes how LFE experiences can differ so much. If you don't have a decent sub, you miss out on a WHOLE lot of the low end experience.



How do you know whether or not I have a decent sub?


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know whether or not I have a decent sub?



We don't, but immortals had lots of bass below Audibility.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson* /forum/post/21961193
> 
> 
> How do you know whether or not I have a decent sub?



I think he's just making an assumption based on the fact that your 'The Budget Sub Dude'.












Ian


----------



## drewTT

Ghost Protocol was a lot of fun with great bass especially when the prison floor opens and the rocket launches. The sandstorm was a great audio experience too.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson* /forum/post/21961193
> 
> 
> How do you know whether or not I have a decent sub?



I expect because the film had a lot of bass but you felt it didn't?


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I expect because the film had a lot of bass but you felt it didn't?



This. Only seems like a logical assumption. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## LowellG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21961222
> 
> 
> We don't, but immortals had lots of bass below Audibility.



That's how I felt about it, and the fire whip scene was one of the best surround effects I have heard.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21961223
> 
> 
> I think he's just making an assumption based on the fact that your 'The Budget Sub Dude'.



That does kind of make me a target, eh?


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson* /forum/post/21961483
> 
> 
> That does kind of make me a target, eh?



Not a target, (I like reading your posts) but folks might come to that conclusion however.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That does kind of make me a target, eh?



LOL

I wasn't really speaking negatively about you Jim. I've got nothing but love for my fellow AVS'ers. 

I was just observing how missing out on the lower octaves can change the movie experience.


----------



## Test123455

Thing is, i usually feel somewhat of what youre talking about though. I figure the LFM-1 EX in a small room should be able to do _something_ with that movie...but i felt barely anything. I suppose its because i dont watch my movies anywhere near reference. Wish I could buy a better sub but i cant spend anymore money on toys, ha.


----------



## JimWilson

*sputter1, the_abbot*; just curious, what type of sub(s) do you own? I would have thought an LFM-1 EX should be pretty decent for something like that, but it seems you might need a beast instead.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sputter1, the_abbot; just curious, what type of sub(s) do you own? I would have thought an LFM-1 EX should be pretty decent for something like that, but it seems you might need a beast instead.



I have an eD A7-450. A couple scenes from Immortals damn near shook my room apart.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson* /forum/post/21962139
> 
> *sputter1, the_abbot*; just curious, what type of sub(s) do you own? I would have thought an LFM-1 EX should be pretty decent for something like that, but it seems you might need a beast instead.



Dual Hsu 15Hs for me. I\\m quite happy with what I get out of them, I don't think i'd call them beasts compared to some others.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1* /forum/post/21962209
> 
> 
> Dual Hsu 15Hs for me. I\\m quite happy with what I get out of them, I don't think i'd call them beasts compared to some others.







































Ian


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21962257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



What I mean to say Ian is that there are a number of others that put out more SPL maybe not at 15H's price though.


----------



## [KYA]Mega

I have what many would consider a "budget" sub, and Immortals was extremely impressive bass-wise. I totally got the whole underwater feeling during the big bow shot towards the end that others with significantly better systems described. I remember poking my wife during that part and saying, "You feel that? It's called ULF. I'll explain after the movie." LOL


I have an Hsu VTF-3 MK3. The MK4 is the current model. Mine hits 15Hz with authority. Maybe not at reference, but I usually listen at about -10 to -12 dB.


----------



## mojomike

Obviously there are many variables here. A so-called budget sub set to low tuning Ina small room may perform as well as a kick-ass sub which is in a much larger room. Set up, calibration, and loudness preferences are also equally important.


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21962172
> 
> 
> I have an eD A7-450. A couple scenes from Immortals damn near shook my room apart.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1* /forum/post/21962172
> 
> 
> Dual Hsu 15Hs for me. I\\m quite happy with what I get out of them, I don't think i'd call them beasts compared to some others.



Well that certainly explains a lot. Personally, I wouldn't consider either of those setups lacking in output or extension.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson* /forum/post/21959901
> 
> 
> Good, so it wasn't just me; I didn't really hear the bass either, and I suffered through that entire flick waiting for it to materialize too. Anyone want to buy a copy of the Immortals? Used only one time.



Wow....I thought the movie was not that great but the bass was there in spades. I don't know what type of subs you guys are using or how they are set up but in my room there was TONS of bass....Again as what was said, it is funny how some rooms and sub mixes can give you a totally different experience. But to say you heard no bass at all is hard to understand.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson* /forum/post/21962139
> 
> *sputter1, the_abbot*; just curious, what type of sub(s) do you own? I would have thought an LFM-1 EX should be pretty decent for something like that, but it seems you might need a beast instead.



I really think you should just give me the movie and get it out of your house! I will help you out!


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/21962561
> 
> 
> Wow....I thought the movie was not that great but the bass was there in spades. I don't know what type of subs you guys are using or how they are set up but in my room there was TONS of bass....Again as what was said, it is funny how some rooms and sub mixes can give you a totally different experience. But to say you heard no bass at all is hard to understand.



I never said I didn't hear any bass, just not the kidney splitting amount others have mentioned. It's definitely weird; WOTW, Tron: Legacy, LOTR, for those movies the bass is definitely there, so the sub and/or configuration really isn't an issue.







Oh well...


----------



## JimWilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/21962602
> 
> 
> I really think you should just give me the movie and get it out of your house! I will help you out!



Gonna take one for the team, are you? What a trooper...


----------



## Test123455




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimWilson* /forum/post/21962693
> 
> 
> I never said I didn't hear any bass, just not the kidney splitting amount others have mentioned. It's definitely weird; WOTW, Tron: Legacy, LOTR, for those movies the bass is definitely there, so the sub and/or configuration really isn't an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well...



maybe our Immortals discs were messed up lol


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1* /forum/post/21962283
> 
> 
> What I mean to say Ian is that there are a number of others that put out more SPL maybe not at 15H's price though.













How big is your room?


From S&V Magazine:



> Quote:
> Bass output (CEA-2010 standard, 2 ports open, EQ2)
> 
> Ultra-low bass (20-31.5 Hz) average: 119.2 dB
> 
> 20 Hz 113.4 dB
> 
> 25 Hz 122.1 dB
> 
> 31.5 Hz 122.2 dB
> 
> 
> No matter who measures it or how they measure it, the VTF-15H puts out tremendous low-frequency energy, especially for its price, and is exceeded in output by only a handful of subs currently on the market.



And you have two! Please.




Ian


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/21961929
> 
> 
> Thing is, i usually feel somewhat of what youre talking about though. I figure the LFM-1 EX in a small room should be able to do _something_ with that movie...but i felt barely anything. I suppose its because i dont watch my movies anywhere near reference. Wish I could buy a better sub but i cant spend anymore money on toys, ha.



Room acoustics can be very interesting. Just because the room is small does not mean you are going to get super low extension. The acoustics and positioning/listening area play a huge role here.

For example, my room with both doors open I get a lot lower extension down to 12hz or so.

Have you measured your room response?

The Immortals has an insane quantity of base but its very deep so my guess will be your current setup is lacking there but you can only tell with a SPL meter then you might be able to find a better position to increase that end.

Is well worth the effort imo.

Regards


----------



## Mpray1983

Just do the sub crawl


----------



## morrischestnut60

How does Three Musketeers stack up against Ghost Protocol? Just watched TM with an Empire and it is now one of my favorite for overall audio. Tons of bass. It would be nice to see a chart from someone with measuring equipment. Amazing audio.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *morrischestnut60* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How does Three Musketeers stack up against Ghost Protocol? Just watched TM with an Empire and it is now one of my favorite for overall audio. Tons of bass. It would be nice to see a chart from someone with measuring equipment. Amazing audio.



IMO, TM was MUCH better in terms of LFE! I was pleasantly surprised. It definitely has a couple demo worthy scenes.


----------



## nube

Right! TM was much better than MI:GP, but still not a 5 star movie. That being the case, I cannot rate MI:GP above a 3.5. The scale must be relational, and if TM is at most a 4.5, but much better than MI:GP, how can MI:GP be considered a 4 star? It can't, in my mind.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right! TM was much better than MI:GP, but still not a 5 star movie. That being the case, I cannot rate MI:GP above a 3.5. The scale must be relational, and if TM is at most a 4.5, but much better than MI:GP, how can MI:GP be considered a 4 star? It can't, in my mind.



Agreed!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *morrischestnut60* /forum/post/21965490
> 
> 
> How does Three Musketeers stack up against Ghost Protocol? Just watched TM with an Empire and it is now one of my favorite for overall audio. Tons of bass. It would be nice to see a chart from someone with measuring equipment. Amazing audio.



They were not that far apart for me. I would probably give TM a .5 advantage overall. I thought the LFE in MI:GP was very well done. It may not be the deepest or hardest hitting, but it did hit in all the right spots and really supported the movie beautifully IMO. There are certainly better LFE movies, but there was technically nothing wrong with MI IMO.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/21945035
> 
> 
> Just watched MI4.....
> 
> 
> ......Overall I thought it was entertaining, full of action and the sound was well mixed and varied. *Killer gunshots at the beginning* and a few chunky bass parts such as the Kremlin explosion too.



Yes, an enjoyable, fun romp.


Josh, like you, I really liked the percussive wallop that accompanies the gunshots near the begining,...it's just killer. That particular effect, is something I really dig. The gunfire in the superbly produced _Open Range_, pretty much set the bar pretty high for me.


In contrast, it was difficult to adjust to a high budget action flick such as this,....due to the thin character development. It's all perspective because typically this is the stuff we really like. However, we just got thru a mega-marathon, multi-day viewing of three entire seasons of Sons of Anarchy on BluRay. Wow, that stuff is like crack,....so compelling we essentially got nothing done other that pure essentials during the days we spent viewing the series. *Highly recommended*, w/thick, dense plot-lines and thoroughly developed characters of dozens and dozens of hours. Point being, took a significant edge off the enjoyment of the MI Ghost Protocol due to the crammed in all too brief experience.


Anyway, I didn't see that coming,...the difficulty in adjusting genres. Really took the edge off MI-GP




If you're interested in Sons,....start at the beginning and don't research anything as there are spoilers out there easily found. We bought all three seasons out, the fourth is due sometime soon. Good stuff













Thanks


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, an enjoyable, fun romp.
> 
> 
> Josh, like you, I really liked the percussive wallop that accompanies the gunshots near the begining,...it's just killer. That particular effect, is something I really dig. The gunfire in the superbly produced Open Range, pretty much set the bar pretty high for me.
> 
> 
> In contrast, it was difficult to adjust to a high budget action flick such as this,....due to the thin character development. It's all perspective because typically this is the stuff we really like. However, we just got thru a mega-marathon, multi-day viewing of three entire seasons of Sons of Anarchy on BluRay. Wow, that stuff is like crack,....so compelling we essentially got nothing done other that pure essentials during the days we spent viewing the series. Highly recommended, w/thick, dense plot-lines and thoroughly developed characters of dozens and dozens of hours. Point being, took a significant edge off the enjoyment of the MI Ghost Protocol due to the crammed in all too brief experience.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I didn't see that coming,...the difficulty in adjusting genres. Really took the edge off MI-GP
> 
> 
> If you're interested in Sons,....start at the beginning and don't research anything as there are spoilers out there easily found. We bought all three seasons out, the fourth is due sometime soon. Good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Thanks for the suggestion! Is sons of anarchy an AMC series?


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the suggestion! Is sons of anarchy an amc series?



fx


----------



## [KYA]Mega

I'm late in the game here... but just watched Real Steel. I really enjoyed the impactful bass in that one. Robots walking jarred you just the perfect amount to give them the proper weight you'd expect. I'm surprised that movie never made the first post list. It has been edited within the last 30 days, yet no mention. I searched the thread and it seemed most put it between 4.0 and 4.5. I'd agree with that, though I usually refrain from voting since my system doesn't reach manfully much below 15 Hz.


The other surprise was, this was a rental blu-ray, and it had what seemed to be a pretty new Avengers trailer, and oh man, that trailer was thumpin' really hard. Not only were the sound effects bassy, but the music selection had some deep bass as well. I recall seeing a very similar trailer in IMAX a few weeks ago, and it was even more impressive at home. I hope the actual movie has as much awesome bass as the trailer. I know it's a silly popcorn movie, but I'm fairly geeked about seeing Avengers.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

just watched cloverfield for the first time...now I know waht everyone was talking about!! WOW!!!


WotW is up next


----------



## Reefdvr27

Premature, but my daughter told me they are filming Percy Jackson Sea of Monsters!! Don't know if it has been talked about, just thought I would pass it on. This is one that should be very promising!! I absolutely loved Percy Jackson and the lightning thief, great LFE along with a pretty good movie. I just watched it again last night as I finally picked up a BD copy this past weekend!


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg* /forum/post/21970123
> 
> 
> just watched cloverfield for the first time...now I know waht everyone was talking about!! WOW!!!
> 
> 
> WotW is up next



I picked it up a couple of months ago and have not got to it yet! It is next on my watch list!


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21966465
> 
> 
> The gunfire in the superbly produced _Open Range_, pretty much set the bar pretty high for me.



It is a really great scene but, those are the slowest traveling bullets ever ... bang and then a second or so later the bullet hit the water trough.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!* /forum/post/21971564
> 
> 
> It is a really great scene but, those are the slowest traveling bullets ever ... bang and then a second or so later the bullet hit the water trough.



Ok, instead of "superbly produced", how about "superb _*spectral content*_ of the gunfire"


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21971969
> 
> 
> Ok, instead of "superbly produced", how about "superb _*spectral content*_ of the gunfire"



Much better without the picture ...










Once you look at that scene and note the bullet lag, it is never quite the same...


----------



## Scott Simonian

It's called dramatic effect.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21966465
> 
> 
> Yes, an enjoyable, fun romp.
> 
> 
> Josh, like you, I really liked the percussive wallop that accompanies the gunshots near the begining,...it's just killer. That particular effect, is something I really dig. The gunfire in the superbly produced _Open Range_, pretty much set the bar pretty high for me.
> 
> 
> In contrast, it was difficult to adjust to a high budget action flick such as this,....due to the thin character development. It's all perspective because typically this is the stuff we really like. However, we just got thru a mega-marathon, multi-day viewing of three entire seasons of Sons of Anarchy on BluRay. Wow, that stuff is like crack,....so compelling we essentially got nothing done other that pure essentials during the days we spent viewing the series. *Highly recommended*, w/thick, dense plot-lines and thoroughly developed characters of dozens and dozens of hours. Point being, took a significant edge off the enjoyment of the MI Ghost Protocol due to the crammed in all too brief experience.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I didn't see that coming,...the difficulty in adjusting genres. Really took the edge off MI-GP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're interested in Sons,....start at the beginning and don't research anything as there are spoilers out there easily found. We bought all three seasons out, the fourth is due sometime soon. Good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




FOH,


You need to see 'The Wire'. Best series I have ever seen.


JSS


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27* /forum/post/21971477
> 
> 
> Premature, but my daughter told me they are filming Percy Jackson Sea of Monsters!! Don't know if it has been talked about, just thought I would pass it on. This is one that should be very promising!! I absolutely loved Percy Jackson and the lightning thief, great LFE along with a pretty good movie. I just watched it again last night as I finally picked up a BD copy this past weekend!



Nice...


The Minotaur and Hydra were good ones in that film...


JSS


----------



## putox1051

_FOH,


You need to see 'The Wire'. Best series I have ever seen.


JSS_


^^^^^^^^

+1


----------



## jaramill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *putox1051* /forum/post/21973402
> 
> _FOH,
> 
> 
> You need to see 'The Wire'. Best series I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> JSS_
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> +1



+1000! Loved that SERIES! Slow but the patience pays off in certain episodes


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> FOH,
> 
> 
> You need to see 'The Wire'. Best series I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> JSS



Totally agree about the wire. The only show I have ever seen better than the wire is game of thrones....also check out boardwalk empire, rescue me and person of interest.


----------



## jaramill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/21973664
> 
> 
> person of interest.



Definitely for sure! I wonder if Jonathan Nolan (creator or exec producer) is related to Christopher Nolan (director of the latest Batman films)


----------



## dicey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!* /forum/post/21971564
> 
> 
> It is a really great scene but, those are the slowest traveling bullets ever ... bang and then a second or so later the bullet hit the water trough.



I also love how Costner rapid-fires about 12 shots from his revolver at the beginning of the shootout! So much for Neo-Westen realism!


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21973382
> 
> 
> Nice...
> 
> 
> The Minotaur and Hydra were good ones in that film...
> 
> 
> JSS



One of my top five movies now! Probably the only other movie besides Shawshank and Gladiator that I can watch over and over. My daughter turned me onto this movie, she reads all the Percy Jackson books. I think one of the coolest parts in the movie is in the beginning with the crack of Lighting and then the Thunder, at reference level It sounds like the real thing!


----------



## ozar

_Watchmen_ has some nice heavy bass in it, especially toward the end of the movie. I watched the director's cut so can't say regarding the other versions.


Anyway, I wouldn't call it a 5 star, but maybe a 4 star LFE movie.


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21973376
> 
> 
> FOH,
> 
> 
> You need to see 'The Wire'. Best series I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> JSS



Agreed. The Wire was so good. It's the only show that I watched every single episode twice before deleting it from the DVR. Game of Thrones is amazing, but I don't know if anything will ever top The Wire.


Too bad it wasn't in HD though...


----------



## otk

watched the latest Mission Impossible movie last night on blu ray


lots of good bass and 2 really awesome bass scenes come to mind

*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) the explosion at the Kremlin was pretty awesome and reminds me of the war of the worlds tri-pods emerging type of bass. the submarine ICMB launch when the missile is coming out of the water had some pretty sick bass also


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp* /forum/post/21974566
> 
> 
> Agreed. The Wire was so good. It's the only show that I watched every single episode twice before deleting it from the DVR. Game of Thrones is amazing, but I don't know if anything will ever top The Wire.
> 
> 
> Too bad it wasn't in HD though...



LOVED The Wire!

That show had so many layers to it! Excellent writing!


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp* /forum/post/21974566
> 
> 
> Agreed. The Wire was so good. It's the only show that I watched every single episode twice before deleting it from the DVR. Game of Thrones is amazing, but I don't know if anything will ever top The Wire.
> 
> 
> Too bad it wasn't in HD though...



I would love to get into game of thrones, I just cannot. I had the same problem with Dexter, but finally the more and more I watched Dexter, it now is the best show ever. I will have to give it somemore time I guess. I am so looking forward to fall for the new seasons of Dexter and Homeland!!


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27* /forum/post/21974694
> 
> 
> I would love to get into game of thrones, I just cannot. I had the same problem with Dexter, but finally the more and more I watched Dexter, it now is the best show ever. I will have to give it somemore time I guess. I am so looking forward to fall for the new seasons of Dexter and Homeland!!



I felt like that about the first season of The Wire. I was trying so hard to like it but I just thought it was ok. I stuck it out though and I was hooked a couple of episodes into season 2. I went back and re-watched season 1 and loved it. My absolute favorite though is season 3. BRILLIANT.


I don't know why I stuck it out with the first season that first time through... it was like I knew I was watching something great even if I wasn't hooked yet.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp* /forum/post/21974804
> 
> 
> I felt like that about the first season of The Wire. I was trying so hard to like it but I just thought it was ok. I stuck it out though and I was hooked a couple of episodes into season 2. I went back and re-watched season 1 and loved it. My absolute favorite though is season 3. BRILLIANT.
> 
> 
> I don't know why I stuck it out with the first season that first time through... it was like I knew I was watching something great even if I wasn't hooked yet.



The success of _The Wire_ was mostly contributed to the authenticity of it's screen play, which was created by it's executive producer _David Simon_, a former _Baltimore Sun_ police reporter. Even the former Mayor of Baltimore had a role in the show, both as a consultant and as an actor.



Ian


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21975127
> 
> 
> The success of _The Wire_ was mostly contributed to the authenticity of it's screen play, which was created by it's executive producer _David Simon_, a former _Baltimore Sun_ police reporter. Even the former Mayor of Baltimore had a role in the show, both as a consultant and as an actor.
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



Wow... I didn't know the Mayor was actually on the show!

I would love to know what eventually happened to some of those characters. In particular the two kids who were childhood friends but ended up taking two entirely different paths when they got older. And of course, F'n McNulty....


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp* /forum/post/21974804
> 
> 
> 
> it was like I knew I was watching something great even if I wasn't hooked yet.



Same with Dexter for me. A bunch of people I know kept telling me how great Dexter was this past year, I just kept hearing how it was the greatest show ever. I watched 5 episodes of season 1 Showtime ondemand and really nothing and then on the 6th it hit me, I was hooked. My wife and I watched 6 seasons ondemand over a few months, now were jonsen for season 7. Homeland was an instant success for me, I was hooked from the first 20 minutes. I don't know which show I love more!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

game of thrones and boarwalk empire...2 of the best shows I have ever seen.


right there with sapranos


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg* /forum/post/21975772
> 
> 
> game of thrones and boarwalk empire...2 of the best shows I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> right there with sapranos



I was into Boardwalk Empire, but I lost touch with it. I am going to have to catch up with it. One of the reasons I was into Boardwalk is because I live 40 minutes from AC. It has been pretty cool to watch some of the history of AC, whether or not how true any of it is. As for the Sopranos, oddly enough another show set in NJ


----------



## Scott Simonian

Aight guys, this isn't the tv discussion section.


----------



## swgod98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21976160
> 
> 
> Aight guys, this isn't the tv discussion section.



Not unless they add bass ratings


----------



## thebriman

Watched haywire last night...yikes. Hopefully I'm not alone here but i thought that movie was terrible. The sound mix wasn't great and it had very little lfe. Big disappointment.


----------



## Tooley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebriman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Watched haywire last night...yikes. Hopefully I'm not alone here but i thought that movie was terrible. The sound mix wasn't great and it had very little lfe. Big disappointment.



I am with you on this one very slow and terrible movie


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg* /forum/post/21975772
> 
> 
> game of thrones and boarwalk empire...2 of the best shows I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> right there with sapranos



I believe _Boss_ on Starz is right up there with the best. Kelsey Grammer's acting is Oscar material and the supporting actors aren't too shabby either. Character development is top notch!


----------



## crazy4daisy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Aight guys, this isn't the tv discussion section.



+1


The discussions on tv series sounds like half a dozen women sitting around a table sipping lattes all cackling away at once.


----------



## Mpray1983

Sometimes it's nice to get the thread moving a little bit tho but I agree it's a thread about bass


----------



## drewTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/21974627
> 
> 
> watched the latest Mission Impossible movie last night on blu ray
> 
> 
> lots of good bass and 2 really awesome bass scenes come to mind
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) the explosion at the Kremlin was pretty awesome and reminds me of the war of the worlds tri-pods emerging type of bass. the submarine ICMB launch when the missile is coming out of the water had some pretty sick bass also



I thought the best one was when the prison floor came apart. Anyone know how deep that went?


----------



## maxmercy

Gonna go see Avengers at the new IMAX in town. Will report my findings. Too bad there's not a spectrum lab like App on iPhone, or I would analyze it...to see if this IMAX has any ass to it, and to see if this film will get the 'Thor' or 'The Incredible Hulk' treatment, sound-wise....


Anyone know if the same mixing team that did any of the other Marvel movies is doing this one?


Just please no Immortals clipping insanity moments...


JSS


----------



## Tooley

There is an app for that I have it on my IPhone iPad iPod and Android


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tooley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is an app for that I have it on my IPhone iPad iPod and Android



Name it. Does it save peaks and/or averages?


JSS


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21977758
> 
> 
> Too bad there's not a spectrum lab like App on iPhone, or I would analyze it...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tooley* /forum/post/21977835
> 
> 
> There is an app for that I have it on my IPhone iPad iPod and Android





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21977923
> 
> 
> Name it.



Be careful. Theatres are particularly diligent about recording devices during opening week. Not that analyzing the sound would be considered recording, but I wouldn't want to have to explain that to an usher/manager/security person while trying to enjoy the movie.


If the preview is any indication, Avengers should be bass-heavy.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT* /forum/post/21977416
> 
> 
> I thought the best one was when the prison floor came apart. Anyone know how deep that went?



yeah i forgot about that scene. that was freaking awesome


----------



## MKtheater

I really thought MI4 was an excellent audio fest. The sounds were perfect and the bass was right, just needed to be louder. If any movie was to be played at reference this one sounds perfect for it! Did anyone get some waterfalls done on it?


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/21979377
> 
> 
> I really thought MI4 was an excellent audio fest. The sounds were perfect and the bass was right, just needed to be louder. If any movie was to be played at reference this one sounds perfect for it! Did anyone get some waterfalls done on it?



Don't lose sight of the fact that level controls are designed to be adjusted. If you like a soundtrack in general but feel the bass need to be louder, feel free to kick it up a notch or two for that soundtrack. That is actually one of the beautiful things about the SMS-1. Remote control bass levels up, bass levels down, choice of custom programmed curves with their own levels, and a one button reset to your normal levels.


----------



## TimVG

Watched Batman: Under The Red Hood today (found it in this thread)


Awesome bass, the lower you have usuable output, the more you'll enjoy it. It's a non stop bass fest.


Here's the chart again


----------



## the_abbot

Yeah those DC animated movies have EXCELLENT LFE and sound in general. The most recent one Justice League Doom, was ALOT of fun to watch!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lose sight of the fact that level controls are designed to be adjusted. If you like a soundtrack in general but feel the bass need to be louder, feel free to kick it up a notch or two for that soundtrack. That is actually one of the beautiful things about the SMS-1. Remote control bass levels up, bass levels down, choice of custom programmed curves with their own levels, and a one button reset to your normal levels.



I am not the one to be told this as I always will turn up the bass when needed. I was just comparing to others. Same goes for Captain America, just needed to be turned up. I watch all my movies with my LFE anywhere from 5 dBs hot to 10 dBs hot.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21980053
> 
> 
> yeah those dc animated movies have excellent lfe and sound in general. The most recent one justice league doom, was alot of fun to watch!



*a lot


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline* /forum/post/21980350
> 
> 
> *a lot












LOL


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21973376
> 
> 
> FOH,
> 
> 
> You need to see 'The Wire'. Best series I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> JSS



Thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21977758
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the same mixing team that did any of the other Marvel movies is doing this one?
> 
> 
> JSS



Christopher Boyes, sound designer and re-recording mixer.


Soundtracks of note include... Tron:Legacy









http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0102110/ 


Bosso


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21981793
> 
> 
> Christopher Boyes, sound designer and re-recording mixer.
> 
> 
> Soundtracks of note include... Tron:Legacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0102110/
> 
> 
> Bosso



And... also from the 5-start list:

The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring

The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King

Titan A.E.


...from the 4.5 star list:

Iron Man

Iron Man 2

Jurassic Park III


And... he's doing the new Avengers movie that comes out tomorrow. Yaay!


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/21977758
> 
> 
> Gonna go see Avengers at the new IMAX in town. Will report my findings.
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the same mixing team that did any of the other Marvel movies is doing this one?
> 
> 
> JSS



I was final mixing "Five Year Engagement" while they were mixing next door.


One the first day of final mixing on their show, I happened to walk into the common hallway our stage entrances share the same time Chris Boyes was walking out of his..


He said two things to me...


"Hi Marc..." followed by "Sorry."


They blew 3 18" sub drivers..... twice.


I've no doubt the low end on this track is massive... I heard it (and felt it) through the wall for the better part of 2 1/2 weeks.










Remember that IMAX has no dedicated LFE channel.. it is all bass managed through the mains...


Enjoy...


----------



## drewTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21981954
> 
> 
> I was final mixing "Five Year Engagement" while they were mixing next door.
> 
> 
> One the first day of final mixing on their show, I happened to walk into the common hallway our stage entrances share the same time Chris Boyes was walking out of his..
> 
> 
> He said two things to me...
> 
> 
> "Hi Marc..." followed by "Sorry."
> 
> 
> They blew 3 18" sub drivers..... twice.
> 
> 
> I've no doubt the low end on this track is massive... I heard it (and felt it) through the wall for the better part of 2 1/2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that IMAX has no dedicated LFE channel.. it is all bass managed through the mains...
> 
> 
> Enjoy...



That's freaking cool.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21981954
> 
> 
> I was final mixing "Five Year Engagement" while they were mixing next door.
> 
> 
> One the first day of final mixing on their show, I happened to walk into the common hallway our stage entrances share the same time Chris Boyes was walking out of his..
> 
> 
> He said two things to me...
> 
> 
> "Hi Marc..." followed by "Sorry."
> 
> 
> They blew 3 18" sub drivers..... twice.
> 
> 
> I've no doubt the low end on this track is massive... I heard it (and felt it) through the wall for the better part of 2 1/2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that IMAX has no dedicated LFE channel.. it is all bass managed through the mains...
> 
> 
> Enjoy...




Great post







Excited to see and hear it!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21981954
> 
> 
> He said two things to me...
> 
> 
> "Hi Marc..." followed by "Sorry."
> 
> 
> They blew 3 18" sub drivers..... twice.



LOL!


Note to self... remove bulbs from light fixtures when screening that movie...


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21981954
> 
> 
> I was final mixing "Five Year Engagement" while they were mixing next door.
> 
> 
> One the first day of final mixing on their show, I happened to walk into the common hallway our stage entrances share the same time Chris Boyes was walking out of his..
> 
> 
> He said two things to me...
> 
> 
> "Hi Marc..." followed by "Sorry."
> 
> 
> They blew 3 18" sub drivers..... twice.
> 
> 
> I've no doubt the low end on this track is massive... I heard it (and felt it) through the wall for the better part of 2 1/2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that IMAX has no dedicated LFE channel.. it is all bass managed through the mains...
> 
> 
> Enjoy...



It's little insider stories like this which make this thread so interesting. Thanks for sharing Marc.


BTW, I suppose that kind of bass seeping into your own mixing stage must make it a bit difficult to do your work?


----------



## Mpray1983

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIblZ...e_gdata_player 


So this is not subs?


----------



## ReneV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So this is not subs?



LFE channel =/= subs


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21981954
> 
> 
> I was final mixing "Five Year Engagement" while they were mixing next door.
> 
> 
> One the first day of final mixing on their show, I happened to walk into the common hallway our stage entrances share the same time Chris Boyes was walking out of his..
> 
> 
> He said two things to me...
> 
> 
> "Hi Marc..." followed by "Sorry."
> 
> 
> They blew 3 18" sub drivers..... twice.
> 
> 
> I've no doubt the low end on this track is massive... I heard it (and felt it) through the wall for the better part of 2 1/2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that IMAX has no dedicated LFE channel.. it is all bass managed through the mains...
> 
> 
> Enjoy...



Which would you rather mix? comedy or action. I assume the challenges would be similar.


----------



## otk

every movie no matter what genre should have a scene were a big hole opens up in the ground


----------



## mumps

^^^ Agreed.


Chris


----------



## maxmercy

I'm guessing the six 18" blown drivers were mechanical failures from over-excursion?


If lots of ULF was there without highpassing on vented boxes, this would be the case.


If they were thermal failures, may the sonic gods help us all, and be kind to our subs and amps.


T minus 6 1/2 hrs. This IMAX better have some ass to it, LF-wise to handle this....hope they didn't skimp when purchasing the sound system.


JSS


----------



## [KYA]Mega

I saw Avengers this morning at 12:00AM. Unfortunately it was in a dinky theatre with almost zero bottom end, so I can't report on the bass yet. I already have IMAX tickets for Saturday, but I'm sure by then someone else will have commented on it.


Non-bass-related, the movie was awesome. It had the best action and humor compared to all other comic book based movies I have seen, which I believe is all of them. It's that good. Just turn off your critical thinking and enjoy. It's a fun ride.


----------



## Mpray1983

I saw it at a LieMax theater becuz apparently the avengers is only available digitally and the good IMAX by my house in Reading Mass is not equipped for digital. Anyways it was pretty good at the LieMax but it's so hard to tell until we get these movies home on Blu.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21981954
> 
> 
> I was final mixing "Five Year Engagement" while they were mixing next door.
> 
> 
> One the first day of final mixing on their show, I happened to walk into the common hallway our stage entrances share the same time Chris Boyes was walking out of his..
> 
> 
> He said two things to me...
> 
> 
> "Hi Marc..." followed by "Sorry."
> 
> 
> They blew 3 18" sub drivers..... twice.



Marc,


I remember you mentioning the strong LF next door back at the time it happened. Interesting about the drivers.


-----------


Additionally, the dub houses, mixing facilities, whatever they're called, have some sweet systems. However, I've posted before skeptically on the bottom few octave capability of these places. I'm just unsure how it's done *at reference, at spec*










Those bottom three octaves are a tall order. Is it essential? Evidently not, because these wonderful gems do occasionally surface. Perhaps spectral analysis, and prudent metering goes a long way. Also, maybe the mix is checked on another rig to check if it translates similar to the record biz. Maybe this is how Bosso is funding the Black Ops Skunk Works Sub Lab,....he's allowing Randy Thom et al in on all that 3-24hz goodness

















Just sayin'...


----------



## maxmercy

Bosso has a skunk works? Good stuff.


Anyway, just got back from the IMAX Avengers.


Stuff that sucked:


1. Good but not great post-conversion 3D. I wish it would have been shown in 2D, esp since it was shot that way.


2. The IMAX in town cannot do anything below 25Hz. Just as good as some of the better non-IMAX theaters, and I wasn't really impressed with the 'slam' in there. Just kinda disappointed as far as that was concerned. Same thing happened to me with Tron:Legacy. Not crazy at the theatre, but INSANE at the house.


Stuff that was good:


1. TREMENDOUS opportunities for ULF. I mean close to 10% of the film had 'events' warranting sub-25Hz goodness.


2. Great imagery, can't wait to see it in 2D in a well equipped auditorium.


3. Better plot, character development, and story arc than I had expected. I was basically expecting a visual and auditory candy fest with little else, but it was a nice surprise that at least a semi-decent story was told. I actually don't remember some sound moments, as I was completely immersed and had completely suspended disbelief for non-trivial stretches of time, white knuckle moments and all.


Great moviewatching experience, was just expecting to be literally blown back by the LF (if not ULF) energy. To this day, best LF experience in a theatre was during Transformers:Revenge of the Fallen in a 200 seat THX theater with a Sony 4k projector.


Overall, this will be a blind buy when out on Blu. I can't wait to hear what it 'really' sounds like with clean 15Hz LFE support.....wish I could do lower, it might be there for this one.


The IMAX system seemed strained at times, with some harsh sounds coming from the compression drivers and horns during the louder passages. I would rather just a few dB down, without the harshness that comes with those last few dB when you are pushing a driver to limits.


FOH - Great points, I wonder how studio guys monitor 3-25Hz with 25Hz vented boxes. I remember FilmMixer saying that they used to be able to get to low teens, but that the subs were changed from the large BagEnd sub array to something else at his facility.


JSS


----------



## Venturai

Here in Australia, I've seen The Avengers three times now, and I'm going again for another showing tomorrow morning. I will be seeing it in the same cinema I watched it the third time - Reading Cinemas' Titan XC . It it widely regarded as the best setup in this city, and I can actually feel the low end when it hits (which, in my experience, is very rare in these parts). Not quite as much as in my own room with my SubMersive, but actually close.


It will be my number one Blu Ray for quite some time when it finally releases, and I'll be surprised to see it score anything less than 4 and a half stars in this thread.


----------



## pokekevin

Question for the mixers here, I know IMAX doesnt use a .1 channel so what happens when they release an IMAX film like Hubble on bluray? Different mix?


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21988149
> 
> 
> Question for the mixers here, I know IMAX doesnt use a .1 channel so what happens when they release an IMAX film like Hubble on bluray? Different mix?



Individuals like FilmMixer above, make a living in the Audio/Motion Picture industry, and one example of what they do is making such mixes. I'm not in that business, however typically a film audio/soundtrack is remixed according to the specific end user, and each individual platform,...(ie., different mix for BluRay and DVD). Channel additions/assignments, frequency equalization, dynamics processing, LFE high passing







,... are possible examples of changes made for various different products.


Marc may wish to elaborate further as he's clearly best suited to do so.


----------



## blackangst

Watched The Divide over the weekend, and wow. There is a TON of LFE I will say this is a very dark and macabre movie, not for the faint of heart, so youve been warned. But, 4 stars IMHO.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackangst* /forum/post/21990618
> 
> 
> Watched The Divide over the weekend, and wow. There is a TON of LFE I will say this is a very dark and macabre movie, not for the faint of heart, so youve been warned. But, 4 stars IMHO.



I knew I should have tried that one instead of The Darkest Hour. Which, by the way, is 2.5 stars at most.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21986023
> 
> 
> Marc,
> 
> 
> I remember you mentioning the strong LF next door back at the time it happened. Interesting about the drivers.
> 
> 
> -----------
> 
> 
> Additionally, the dub houses, mixing facilities, whatever they're called, have some sweet systems. However, I've posted before skeptically on the bottom few octave capability of these places. I'm just unsure how it's done *at reference, at spec*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those bottom three octaves are a tall order. Is it essential? Evidently not, because these wonderful gems do occasionally surface. Perhaps spectral analysis, and prudent metering goes a long way. Also, maybe the mix is checked on another rig to check if it translates similar to the record biz. Maybe this is how Bosso is funding the Black Ops Skunk Works Sub Lab,....he's allowing Randy Thom et al in on all that 3-24hz goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'...



We all follow the industry standard spec which sharply drops off at 20Hz on the sub channel..


We aren't hearing all the ULF stuff you guys are talking about.. and it's why I've said in the past that if you suspect stuff is down there, as a mixer, you either filter it if you're concerned about it translating down the line, or leavie it in for later, knowing that some HT's go that low...


As I've said in the past, you guys are monitoring stuff which wasn't heard on a dub stage becuase we have subs that are tuned to a standard which most on this thread are not followiing.


Our ELF LCR systems do go into the teens (and have no filters on them.....).. but almost all theaters are only good to ~30Hz in the LCR using 2x or 4x 15" drivers..


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21988149
> 
> 
> Question for the mixers here, I know IMAX doesnt use a .1 channel so what happens when they release an IMAX film like Hubble on bluray? Different mix?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21988557
> 
> 
> Individuals like FilmMixer above, make a living in the Audio/Motion Picture industry, and one example of what they do is making such mixes. I'm not in that business, however typically a film audio/soundtrack is remixed according to the specific end user, and each individual platform,...(ie., different mix for BluRay and DVD). Channel additions/assignments, frequency equalization, dynamics processing, LFE high passing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,... are possible examples of changes made for various different products.
> 
> 
> Marc may wish to elaborate further as he's clearly best suited to do so.



Kevin.. most IMAX films are still mixed in true 5.1 (or with a voice of god speaker in addition) and then "mastered" in an IMAX theater, where you then have control over the fold of the LFE into the mains..


One of our mixers has done almost all of the McGillvery Freeman films and that's the way we do it at ToddAO.. I can't speak for all others...


In addition if you only made 5.0 stems (with the LFE folded into the LCR) you could split it out after the fact and re-route it to the LFE... reverse bass management if you will.


FOH.. that's actually not how it happens at all.


There are two things that happen:


1. All subsequent releases after the theaterical release use the theatrical printmasters.


2. They are remastered for near field, but it only happens to make one new master (or two if doing 5.1..) There aren't different masteres for different media... it's not cost effective, and doesn't gain anything.


This is all dependant on the studio, sometimes the films budget, etc.. it's become much more popular to do over the last couple of years.


Two weeks ago, I had two films open..


"Safe" and "Five Year Engement."


"Safe" will have the theatrical mix on the DVD/BR and broadcast...


"Five Year Engement" will have the near field mix we did for all of those..


We don't mix for the codec either..


And as a side note, we're wholly reluctant to make radical changes to anything becuase we work for a director who has signed off on a mix... while we occasionally need to make changes due to the differences in monitoring (no x-curve, bass management, speaker proximity, etc..) it's not usually anything anyone would notice.. and it shouldn't be...


----------



## drewTT

Finally saw Immortals. Holy ****, now that was a fun soundtrack!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT* /forum/post/21991202
> 
> 
> Finally saw Immortals. Holy ****, now that was a fun soundtrack!



Clip mania!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21990901
> 
> 
> Kevin.. most IMAX films are still mixed in true 5.1 (or with a voice of god speaker in addition) and then "mastered" in an IMAX theater, where you then have control over the fold of the LFE into the mains..
> 
> 
> One of our mixers has done almost all of the McGillvery Freeman films and that's the way we do it at ToddAO.. I can't speak for all others...
> 
> 
> In addition if you only made 5.0 stems (with the LFE folded into the LCR) you could split it out after the fact and re-route it to the LFE... reverse bass management if you will.
> 
> 
> FOH.. that's actually not how it happens at all.
> 
> 
> There are two things that happen:
> 
> 
> 1. All subsequent releases after the theaterical release use the theatrical printmasters.
> 
> 
> 2. They are remastered for near field, but it only happens to make one new master (or two if doing 5.1..) There aren't different masteres for different media... it's not cost effective, and doesn't gain anything.
> 
> 
> This is all dependant on the studio, sometimes the films budget, etc.. it's become much more popular to do over the last couple of years.
> 
> 
> Two weeks ago, I had two films open..
> 
> 
> "Safe" and "Five Year Engement."
> 
> 
> "Safe" will have the theatrical mix on the DVD/BR and broadcast...
> 
> 
> "Five Year Engement" will have the near field mix we did for all of those..
> 
> 
> We don't mix for the codec either..
> 
> 
> And as a side note, we're wholly reluctant to make radical changes to anything becuase we work for a director who has signed off on a mix... while we occasionally need to make changes due to the differences in monitoring (no x-curve, bass management, speaker proximity, etc..) it's not usually anything anyone would notice.. and it shouldn't be...



Good stuff Marc! Appreciate it!


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21990901
> 
> 
> FOH.. that's actually not how it happens at all.
> 
> 
> ........
> 
> And as a side note, we're wholly reluctant to make radical changes to anything becuase we work for a director who has signed off on a mix... while we occasionally need to make changes due to the differences in monitoring (no x-curve, bass management, speaker proximity, etc..) it's not usually anything anyone would notice.. and it shouldn't be...



Thanks Marc,...good stuff.


I only mentioned aspects that I've heard or read were made for whatever reason,...I'm just glad that as you said, as few changes are made as possible,... and it's entirely possible I'm confusing who is involved at which stage. For example, the dynamics, channel assignment changes Greg Russel discussed for Trans-DotM. Also, it's fortunately very rare, however there have been stellar DVD soundtracks neutered with high pass filtration on the subsequent BluRay release.


I agree, I'm unaware of _all_ the differences between,... for example, your tasks at your facility, and what individuals like Greg Russell do. I realize he's tied to the release, and what you do is an intermediary between the release and the next consumer market.


Bottom line, you're right, I'm not aware of everything that you and your facility does,...I do know this, you do good work. I've just always struggled with the changes I've mentioned,...ie inexplicable high passing.*** I do agree if it doesn't belong there, filter it out. However if it adds to the realism and suspension of dis-belief of the accompanying visual element, leave it in. There's an entire group of enthusiasts very interested in its inclusion,.....as evidenced by the interest in this thread










Thanks for taking the time. Industry pros such as yourself stopping by and contributing, and correcting armchair Sound Designers like moi is just fantastic,...that's what's important,...and thank you for that.



***Master and Commander, I've not a clue how that happens










1.) Intential cleaning up of ULF energy? Inexcusable,...just ask the Sound Designer that placed it there.

2.) Mistakenly removing it,....again, inexcusable.


I realize this has been covered, just sayin' it'd be so nice to enjoy the BluRay with the full spectral inclusion of all that goodness down low. With a system of adequate resolving capability of the LFE spec, it matters. Therein lies the problemo.



Thanks


_btw;

Upon implementing *real* LF capability into my home rig around 20-25 years ago, with multiple Velodyne subs (JBL mains), I discovered my local NBC afiliate output an audio stream that was strongly contaminated with ULF/LF from what sounded like HVAC noise. I called,... to no avail. It was bad enough to have to turn off the subs because I had no good way to high pass properly at the time. Anyway, they couldn't/didn't monitor that low,....so they had no clue. Just sayin'......_


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21991577
> 
> 
> Thanks Marc,...good stuff.
> 
> 
> I only mentioned aspects that I've heard or read were made for whatever reason,...I'm just glad that as you said, as few changes are made as possible,... and it's entirely possible I'm confusing who is involved at which stage. For example, the dynamics, channel assignment changes Greg Russel discussed for Trans-DotM. Also, it's fortunately very rare, however there have been stellar DVD soundtracks neutered with high pass filtration on the subsequent BluRay release.



There are authoring tools that can make changes to the masters they are provided... however, in my experience, they are rarely used incorrectly.



> Quote:
> I agree, I'm unaware of _all_the differences between... for example, your tasks at your facility, and what individuals like Greg Russell do. I realize he's tied to the release, and what you do is an intermediary between the release and the next consumer market.



There is no difference.. Greg and I are both mixers (I know him and he's been very good to me over the years...)


Ok.. two differences..


Greg mixes sound effects, I mix dialog and music.. (most mix teams consist of two mixers... rarely now a days are there three (dialog, music and effects (and the last two Transformers films were three man crews..)


And Greg tends to mix fairly "high profile" effects driven films.. he's currently on "G.I. Joe 2" and will then be mixing the next Bond film..


I have a steady stream of drama and comedy clients.. different challenges, same skill set.


To clarify.. we both deal with "the release" and the "next consumer market.." It's, IMO, imperative that the original mixers remaster since they are the only one's who really know the tracks inside out.. the only companies that still use "outside" talent to remaster are Lionsgate and New Line...




> Quote:
> Bottom line, you're right, I'm not aware of everything that you and your facility does,...I do know this, you do good work. I've just always struggled with the changes I've mentioned,...ie inexplicable high passing.*** I do agree if it doesn't belong there, filter it out. However if it adds to the realism and suspension of dis-belief of the accompanying visual element, leave it in. There's an entire group of enthusiasts very interested in its inclusion,.....as evidenced by the interest in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time. Industry pros such as yourself stopping by and contributing, and correcting armchair Sound Designers like moi is just fantastic,...that's what's important,...and thank you for that.
> 
> ***Master and Commander, I've not a clue how that happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) Intential cleaning up of ULF energy? Inexcusable,...just ask the Sound Designer that placed it there.
> 
> 2.) Mistakenly removing it,....again, inexcusable.
> 
> 
> I realize this has been covered, just sayin' it'd be so nice to enjoy the BluRay with the full spectral inclusion of all that goodness down low. With a system of adequate resolving capability of the LFE spec, it matters. Therein lies the problemo.



I tried to get clarity on Master and Commander... the people at Fox I spoke to weren't involved with both releases, so nobody knew the answer....


Point 1... the sound designer and mixers are on the same team... they would be at the mix.. if it happened in authoring another story.. but they would be around while the mixer made a change..


Point 2.. of course, it was a mistake, it would be inexcusable.



> Quote:
> _btw;
> 
> Upon implementing *real* LF capability into my home rig around 20-25 years ago, with multiple Velodyne subs (JBL mains), I discovered my local NBC afiliate output an audio stream that was strongly contaminated with ULF/LF from what sounded like HVAC noise. I called,... to no avail. It was bad enough to have to turn off the subs because I had no good way to high pass properly at the time. Anyway, they couldn't/didn't monitor that low,....so they had no clue. Just sayin'......_



Sound like a 60Hz analog ground loop or hum... could be a bad patch cable at the transmitter, etc... and that long ago we were struggling to standardize stereo TV broadcasts, so there was no real LF monitoring anywhere in the chain.


----------



## FOH

Thanks Marc, again nice little window into your world.



> Quote:
> Sound like a 60Hz analog ground loop or hum... could be a bad patch cable at the transmitter, etc... and that long ago we were struggling to standardize stereo TV broadcasts, so there was no real LF monitoring anywhere in the chain.



It was HVAC. It was more of a "flutter", if you know what I mean. It was fundamentally infra,...perhaps just discernible so maybe as deep as 15-18hz, and maybe into the low 20's,... but wow it's been a long time ago. It wasn't real prominent, however once you become aware of such a thing.....







My CDO kicking in.....


As fate would have it, I was involved professionally with the four local network affiliates, and their respective engineers. We met for various reasons when we began planning all the cabling/connectivity for the then upcoming Lucas Oil Stadium, and we subsequently discussed all kinds of things including that issue years earlier.


-----------



Thanks again for your contributions. I really enjoy reading those specifics.


Not you specifically, however in your trade, how much does metering in general, (spectrograph?) come into play when gauging the relative levels of the big LF/ULF effects? This is something I'm really curious about. I know the sound system is quite potent, however as I stated, the deep stuff is a tall order. How is the deepest elements of the LFE spec balanced according to relative level?


Thank you


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your contributions. I really enjoy reading those specifics.
> 
> 
> Not you specifically, however in your trade, how much does metering in general, (spectrograph?) come into play when gauging the relative levels of the big LF/ULF effects? This is something I'm really curious about. I know the sound system is quite potent, however as I stated, the deep stuff is a tall order. How is the deepest elements of the LFE spec balanced according to relative level?
> 
> 
> Thank you



It.might surprise you, but in my experience its not based on meterig but just your ears.


I have comprehensive meters available, but I don't think I've used them more than a couple times to look at frequency content.


Most mixer I know would say the same.


I do know that sound designers, in general, are quite well aware of what ULF exists in their material... I know people like Randy Thom work hard at it, as is evidenced by their consistently potent tracks.


What they can monitor on the dub stage is another matter, and its always going to be a compromise when you have an established standard in place (with over 15,000 plus movie screens, etc. )


The new Meyer Sound systems can expand our LF response, and the standards for tuning, the x-curve, etc. are being re-examined, and new exciting things like Dolby Atmos on the horizon, I think well see more potent low frequency solutions in theaters soon, as well as on the dub stages.


----------



## pennynike1

I am surprised that the movie Valkyrie is not on the list. The first action scene in the film alone should warrant a mention. I have noted the scenes below with notable action (explosions or gun fire).


“Valkyrie” Blu-ray DTS-HD: MA 5.1


1. Chap 2 (0:04:38 - 0:5:55)

2. Chap 7 (0:22:25 - 0:22:58)

3. Chap 23 (1:11:15 - 1:11:27)

4. Chap 31 (1:47:30 - 1:49:25)


Also, the first page lists "The Dark Knight" and "Hellboy II," but the chapters were missing. Below you will find the chapters filled in for the films:


"The Dark Knight" Blu-ray TrueHD

1. Chap 2 (0:08:40)
http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/2806/37748935dy8.jpg 

2. Chap 9 (0:37:00)
http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/3567/52860767yy3.jpg 

3. Chap 14 (0:56:46)
http://www.imagebam.com/image/83569221152675 

4. Chap 20 (1:15:40 - 1:15:55)
http://img389.imageshack.us/img389/5711/75072204dd9.jpg 

5. Chap 20 (1:17:12 - 1:17:17)
http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/3694/22813014vf6.jpg 

6. Chap 30 (1:52:30)
http://img384.imageshack.us/img384/1622/24198356xe1.jpg 

7. Chap 34 (2:08:20)
http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/6218/16178512ay1.jpg 



"Hellboy II: The Golden Army" DC Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA 7.1

1. Chap 1 (0:03:17)
http://www.imagebam.com/image/98b9a121054319 

2. Chap 1 (0:06:19)
http://www.imagebam.com/image/a5340d21054321 

3. Chap 3 (0:14:30)
http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/5351/hellyu9.jpg 

4. Chap 4 (0:22:34)
http://www.imagebam.com/image/96dc1721054324 

5. Chap 8 (0:42:30)
http://www.imagebam.com/image/194e3121054325 

6. Chap 15 (1:20:39)
http://www.imagebam.com/image/bee59721054327 

7. Chap 17 (1:30:10)
http://www.imagebam.com/image/c2904321054329


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21992185
> 
> 
> It.might surprise you, but in my experience its not based on meterig but just your ears.
> 
> 
> I have comprehensive meters available, but I don't think I've used them more than a couple times to look at frequency content.
> 
> 
> Most mixer I know would say the same.
> 
> 
> I do know that sound designers, in general, are quite well aware of what ULF exists in their material... I know people like Randy Thom work hard at it, as is evidenced by their consistently potent tracks.
> 
> 
> What they can monitor on the dub stage is another matter, and its always going to be a compromise when you have an established standard in place (with over 15,000 plus movie screens, etc. )
> 
> 
> The new Meyer Sound systems can expand our LF response, and the standards for tuning, the x-curve, etc. are being re-examined, and new exciting things like Dolby Atmos on the horizon, I think well see more potent low frequency solutions in theaters soon, as well as on the dub stages.



I have no experience mixing sound, but, as an avid fan for a decade and after conducting probably more serious analysis of ULF content in movie soundtracks through subwoofers of all sorts than the industry has in total, It's hard not to shed the 'H' in IMHO on this subject.


What 'they' can monitor on the dub stage is prehistoric. Someone should seriously have whomever buys the monitoring hardware ping me.


What new Meyer Sound subwoofer gives much below 30 Hz, except in their irrationally exuberant specs? As long as these pro sound guys are designing (copying age-old designs) subs and fudging the response specs, 'they' are never going to monitor any infrasonic content except by metering.


The only difference here is that the rooms are larger than HT rooms. All that means is that the PVG begins an octave lower so the flat response needs to be extended accordingly. The rest is achieved by displacement, power and signal chain integrity.


ToddAO spends ungodly cash on hardware and software. Heck, I would venture a guess that they spend more on furniture than they do on the low end reproduction systems. Personally, I'd rather sit on a cardboard box and have proper subs than sit on the bridge of the star ship Enterprise with a Meyer Sound ported sub.


Rant aside, I was compelled to go to the Cinema last night for the first time since 2007, based on the recommendations of friends, to see The Avengers. It sounded like the mains were LPF'd at 80 Hz and there were no subwoofers.


The movie is off-the-charts-by-far the best Marvel flick of all time. The writing is superb, the cast is as good as it gets, the villain is oscar-worthy, the visual effects are so good they have a chain hangin' off them.


You've got Thor, The Incredible Hulk, Iron Man, Captain America, Black Widow and Hawkeye vs Loki, his masterful machinations and his latest army of formidable dupes. How you gonna beat that? You ain't!


I sure hope the sound is as good as it needs to be to keep up with the rest of the movie. I got no indication from the AMC mega-plex sound system.


Really, really, really looking forward to popping this one in the BR player.


Bosso


----------



## the_abbot

I went to an "IMAX" here in Jax, FL over the weekend to see Avengers. I had never been to this particular theater before. I sat down and started watching the previews. HOLY ****! The lows were LOWWWWW...... I mean, I literally felt my teeth rattle at one point! Same thing happened at various points during the Avengers. I don't know if it was my seat location (Directly in the middle of the theater. The first row behind the main walkway split in the stadium seating. I sat there because I'm tall, and since there is only a walkway in front of those seats, I could stretch my legs out.) I couldn't believe what I was feeling/hearing.


----------



## FilmMixer

Bosso.


I don't disagree that we could build rooms that go down much lower and deeper than we do... that's obvious.


But we have a standard in place in tens of thoussands of theaters... and many large rooms at that.


While we could do what you suggest, it would play nowhere else but in our stages..


While you and the other one percenters (owners of ULF capable HT setups) might be a vocal groups, and I for one wholly enjoy and appreciate your feelings and comments, anyone who works in our business always must balance our art with the commerce that allows us to keep creating it.


As I mentioned, we as an industry group are working on redefining our standards, measuring techniques and overall quality of sound for films.


D-Cinema has been a great boon for us.


We expect 35mm to be gone in the US by the end of 2013.


We as an industry need to help police the exhibitors and at the least get them to the point where the experience is consistent and as intended.


My local AMC has been really great in the last 2 years


All 16 screens have digital projection. We have a digital IMAX screen as well as an ETX auditorium (11.1 up mixed sound system. )


Those two rooms, which both have ticket surcharges, are consistently bright and at volume.


I was furious when I went to see Avengers in one of the smaller rooms.


Played at around 5 (about 4-6 DB low)


And the subs were OFF!!!!!!


Exhibitors need to get their acts together.


That's my rant.


Once again I appreciate your want for better reproduction systems.


But reality and our target venue will always drive how we set up our rooms.


To one of your other points....


Our B Chains are not cheap, but by no means are they expensive. A Meyer system for one of our larger rooms would run close to 100k....


Post sound isn't a huge money maker. Labor accounts for over 45-55% of what we charge per hour to... add engineering staff, runners, management, etc.


The relalsize that we are constantly upgrading our workstaions, servers, projectors, etc.


Outside of all that, however, we are in the business of client service.


Chairs and funrishing is important.


Not as important as what comes out of the speakers, or the talent that gets it there.


But I need to both make the client comfortable and also have a reasonably high confidence that I can take their mix, play it back in any theater tuned to our standard and it will translate.


Were working on getting it better for everyone....










PS. The Meyer systems are not wholly more capable that what we have...

Its the systems management, setup, efficiency and integration that are really fantastic.


Its not always about the specs.


----------



## FOH

Bosso, good points....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21994545
> 
> 
> I don't disagree that we could build rooms that go down much lower and deeper than we do... that's obvious.
> 
> 
> *While we could do what you suggest, it would play nowhere else but in our stages..*



Marc, we've touched on this a few times, but I respectfully disagree with that approach.


In my opinion, to limit your own bandwidth because your matching the systems out in the field seems myopic. The music biz, and recording studios/mastering facilities have always had reference quality playback to assure they have a handle on the relative level of all content in the release.


I realize the film industry has some measure of standardization wrt levels, Eq etc., that the music biz doesn't have. It just seems inexplicable to me that the ability to reproduce the LFE spec doesn't exist at such a high caliber house as ToddAO.



I know there's financial considerations, but were not talking that much here. If you want pro boxes, someone like Danley could get you mucho closer than you are today. Even Meyer knows you've got to seal those boxes, as they did in the MythBusters brown note experiment.


-----------------



> Quote:
> And the subs were OFF!!!!!!



Damn, unbelievable!


In theaters, I'm convinced a significant amount of the harsh/bright quality I see so often described (and heard myself), comes from HOM distortions generated by horn loaded compression drive units and high acoustic levels. Unless the driver is bad, it's very likely it's the horn generating the nasties....



Thanks


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21994545
> 
> 
> I was furious when I went to see Avengers in one of the smaller rooms.
> 
> 
> Played at around 5 (about 4-6 DB low)
> 
> 
> And the subs were OFF!!!!!!



I'll go one better... I saw Quantum of Solace in a theater where only the screen channels were working and the HF section of all those speakers were blown out. And the sound was all mono. Spent the whole movie not understanding a word that was said.


I've not been back to that theater since. Nothing worse than audio done wrong.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21994545
> 
> 
> My local AMC has been really great in the last 2 years
> 
> 
> All 16 screens have digital projection. We have a digital IMAX screen as well as an ETX auditorium (*11.1 up mixed sound system.* )



How do you feel about "upmixing"? IIRC, you were not in favor of it when you discussed Audyssey DSX in the Audyssey thread a while back. You thought it added something that was not the sound designer's intent. (If I am misrepresenting your position on this, I apologize. I'm going from memory, not from actually finding your posts in the Audyssey thread.)










Craig


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Marc, we've touched on this a few times, but I respectfully disagree with that approach.
> 
> 
> In my opinion, to limit your own bandwidth because your matching the systems out in the field seems myopic. The music biz, and recording studios/mastering facilities have always had reference quality playback to assure they have a handle on the relative level of all content in the release.
> 
> 
> I realize the film industry has some measure of standardization wrt levels, Eq etc., that the music biz doesn't have. It just seems inexplicable to me that the ability to reproduce the LFE spec doesn't exist at such a high caliber house as ToddAO.
> 
> 
> I know there's financial considerations, but were not talking that much here. If you want pro boxes, someone like Danley could get you mucho closer than you are today. Even Meyer knows you've got to seal those boxes, as they did in the MythBusters brown note experiment.



And I will respectfully disagree back.










We have a standard.... not just for tuning but for frequency response.


I can't see how its myopic to mix for the venue where your content will be played back.


The problem with using the music business as an example.is while I agree that they do listen on "reference " gear to get a handle on things, they almost always then compromise the integrity of said track so it will play back as well on earbuds and car speakers.


We aren't shackled by having to do that (even on a near field mix...)


We mix the best product we can, knowing with a high degree of certainty that if we playback on a system that is set up to industry standards it should rather faithfully reproduce (outside of room acoustic issues, faulty or bad speakers, etc. )


You make a comment about pro boxes......


I assure you everything in our facility is "pro.."


If we wanted to extend low frequency reporduction we have hundreds of choices.... Danley need not help us get there.










As you know there are plenty of live reinforcement solutions.


Unless the theaters were committed to the same type of upgrade as a rule, its pointless.


And practically speaking, what if we could reproduce content down to 8-12Hz?


Should I filter it knowing it won't play anywhere else?


If I let it go, I know, based on experience, that I will over compensate the LFE down, and it will be anemic on 99% of the systems it plays back on...... and all that information takes up a lot if headroom (which is one of the reasons filtering isn't always a bad idea...)


Let me ask you a question back...


If I had the extra octave below 20hz on my stage, what will it gain me knowing it wont sound that way in any commercial cinema, and in a a miniscule number of home theaters?


I get that you guys are passionate about ULF....


We get rally close on our stages...... trust me that 4 x (or 8x on some of our stages) 18" subs will move the floors and shake the walls...


However, as I've pointed it out in the past, no one on here seems to be interested in reference playback..... if they were they would tune their rooms to match our standard.


Thanks for the civilized discussion. It's always great to have an informed debate with people I respect... and haven't yet had the pleasure of meeting in person.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT* /forum/post/21991202
> 
> 
> Finally saw Immortals. Holy ****, now that was a fun soundtrack!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21991204
> 
> 
> Clip mania!



Mixed on a Myers EXP dub stage, btw.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/21995122
> 
> 
> How do you feel about "upmixing"? IIRC, you were not in favor of it when you discussed Audyssey DSX in the Audyssey thread a while back. You thought it added something that was not the sound designer's intent. (If I am misrepresenting your position on this, I apologize. I'm going from memory, not from actually finding your posts in the Audyssey thread.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



Craig... almost no one in the sound community is actually aware that AMC is doing this...


I'm starting to reach out to other mixers and industry pros...


AMC won't tell us what they are doing, and I'm sure this will start becoming a little more transparent to the creative community in the next couple of months...


I've seen a couple films in the ETX room... my impressions were that the imaging was indeed more diffuse (on both the front wall and surrounds to front pans....)


And they always play at a level that is easily reference, and I suspect a little louder...


One of the things that drives me nuts about that theater, and the IMAX across the hall, is all of the LFE sounds similar, and it shakes the ceiling tiles constantly... adding an annoying buzz to the track...


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21995228
> 
> 
> And I will respectfully disagree back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a standard.... not just for tuning but for frequency response.
> 
> 
> I can't see how its myopic to mix for the venue where your content will be played back.
> 
> 
> The problem with using the music business as an example.is while I agree that they do listen on "reference " gear to get a handle on things, they almost always then compromise the integrity of said track so it will play back as well on earbuds and car speakers.
> 
> 
> We aren't shackled by having to do that (even on a near field mix...)
> 
> 
> We mix the best product we can, knowing with a high degree of certainty that if we playback on a system that is set up to industry standards it should rather faithfully reproduce (outside of room acoustic issues, faulty or bad speakers, etc. )
> 
> 
> You make a comment about pro boxes......
> 
> 
> I assure you everything in our facility is "pro.."
> 
> 
> If we wanted to extend low frequency reporduction we have hundreds of choices.... Danley need not help us get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know there are plenty of live reinforcement solutions.
> 
> 
> Unless the theaters were committed to the same type of upgrade as a rule, its pointless.
> 
> 
> And practically speaking, what if we could reproduce content down to 8-12Hz?
> 
> 
> Should I filter it knowing it won't play anywhere else?
> 
> 
> If I let it go, I know, based on experience, that I will over compensate the LFE down, and it will be anemic on 99% of the systems it plays back on...... and all that information takes up a lot if headroom (which is one of the reasons filtering isn't always a bad idea...)
> 
> 
> Let me ask you a question back...
> 
> 
> If I had the extra octave below 20hz on my stage, what will it gain me knowing it wont sound that way in any commercial cinema, and in a a miniscule number of home theaters?
> 
> 
> I get that you guys are passionate about ULF....
> 
> 
> We get rally close on our stages...... trust me that 4 x (or 8x on some of our stages) 18" subs will move the floors and shake the walls...
> 
> 
> However, as I've pointed it out in the past, no one on here seems to be interested in reference playback..... if they were they would tune their rooms to match our standard.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the civilized discussion. It's always great to have an informed debate with people I respect... and haven't yet had the pleasure of meeting in person.



What are the standards? Are your standards for mixing for cinemas the same for mixing for the home? I actually owned cinema speakers to get the same experience but with more potent subs for my space which has an abundance of PVG. 20hz tuned subs are flat to 15hz in my room and 12hz tuned are flat to 9hz in my room. Sealed subs are flat to where ever my electronics rolloff.


----------



## FilmMixer

I've been meaning to post this and kept forgetting.. I requested a room tuning before we started the last two shows and here is the after chart... scaled for channel comparisons...


I don't have the 1/6 and 1/12 octave charts...


Enjoy...


----------



## SbWillie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21994481
> 
> 
> I went to an "IMAX" here in Jax, FL over the weekend to see Avengers. I had never been to this particular theater before. I sat down and started watching the previews. HOLY ****! The lows were LOWWWWW...... I mean, I literally felt my teeth rattle at one point! Same thing happened at various points during the Avengers. I don't know if it was my seat location (Directly in the middle of the theater. The first row behind the main walkway split in the stadium seating. I sat there because I'm tall, and since there is only a walkway in front of those seats, I could stretch my legs out.) I couldn't believe what I was feeling/hearing.



Wich is what I will experience (finally) when I go see it tomorrow at the Moore Warren IMAX! Lorax had nothing bass wise and I haven't been back since that one!! Fired up for the stomach kicks!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Craig... almost no one in the sound community is actually aware that AMC is doing this...
> 
> 
> I'm starting to reach out to other mixers and industry pros...
> 
> 
> AMC won't tell us what they are doing, and I'm sure this will start becoming a little more transparent to the creative community in the next couple of months...
> 
> 
> I've seen a couple films in the ETX room... my impressions were that the imaging was indeed more diffuse (on both the front wall and surrounds to front pans....)
> 
> 
> And they always play at a level that is easily reference, and I suspect a little louder...
> 
> 
> One of the things that drives me nuts about that theater, and the IMAX across the hall, is all of the LFE sounds similar, and it shakes the ceiling tiles constantly... adding an annoying buzz to the track...



Sounded like my experience while watching avengers at burbanks etx


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21994545
> 
> 
> Bosso.
> 
> 
> I don't disagree that we could build rooms that go down much lower and deeper than we do... that's obvious.
> 
> 
> But we have a standard in place in tens of thoussands of theaters... and many large rooms at that.
> 
> 
> While we could do what you suggest, it would play nowhere else but in our stages..
> 
> 
> While you and the other one percenters (owners of ULF capable HT setups) might be a vocal groups, and I for one wholly enjoy and appreciate your feelings and comments, anyone who works in our business always must balance our art with the commerce that allows us to keep creating it.
> 
> 
> As I mentioned, we as an industry group are working on redefining our standards, measuring techniques and overall quality of sound for films.



Two things:


1) DVD/BR sales/profits eclipse the box office every year, according to the stats I've seen. As far as what percentage of HT system owners get below 20 Hz, it would be zero if we weren't vocal. We've driven the state-of-the-art since its inception, mostly through the ID market. 25 Hz tuned ported was the king. Then, 20 Hz was the target. Soon, it dipped into the teens and then there were 10 Hz tuned subs. Then, sealed appeared, followed closely by claims of "no HPF".


No 'vocal', no push for a better product. Most of what a few of us debated in the beginning was a new frontier. I know that most of it is talked about these days as if it's always been common knowledge, but that simply is not so.


2) A simple processor can dial in any frequency response you wish at the click of a switch when you have a proper subwoofer system in place. Conversely, with a ported sub, you get one tune. I just don't see the problem with having the option to audition the soundtrack as the bigger audience is able to experience it, and, as it was designed to be experienced.



> Quote:
> I was furious when I went to see Avengers in one of the smaller rooms.
> 
> 
> Played at around 5 (about 4-6 DB low)
> 
> 
> And the subs were OFF!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Exhibitors need to get their acts together.
> 
> 
> That's my rant.



Same here. The movie was so strong, it overcame my disappointment is the piss-poor treatment of half of the experience, the audio.



> Quote:
> Once again I appreciate your want for better reproduction systems.
> 
> 
> But reality and our target venue will always drive how we set up our rooms.



And, once again for the record, when I look at disc sales/profits vs box office, I argue that your target venue is bass-ackwards.











> Quote:
> To one of your other points....
> 
> 
> Our B Chains are not cheap, but by no means are they expensive. A Meyer system for one of our larger rooms would run close to 100k....
> 
> 
> Outside of all that, however, we are in the business of client service.
> 
> 
> Chairs and funrishing is important.
> 
> 
> Not as important as what comes out of the speakers, or the talent that gets it there.
> 
> 
> But I need to both make the client comfortable and also have a reasonably high confidence that I can take their mix, play it back in any theater tuned to our standard and it will translate.
> 
> 
> Its not always about the specs.



Of course, I understand that. It just seemed the best illustration to make my point.










Bosso


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21995279
> 
> 
> Mixed on a Myers EXP dub stage, btw.



Is that in response to me wanting to check out the EXP theaters










Btw did they know it was clipping when they made the mix??


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> 
> 1) DVD/BR sales/profits eclipse the box office every year, according to the stats I've seen. As far as what percentage of HT system owners get below 20 Hz, it would be zero if we weren't vocal. We've driven the state-of-the-art since its inception, mostly through the ID market. 25 Hz tuned ported was the king. Then, 20 Hz was the target. Soon, it dipped into the teens and then there were 10 Hz tuned subs. Then, sealed appeared, followed closely by claims of "no HPF".
> 
> 
> No 'vocal', no push for a better product. Most of what a few of us debated in the beginning was a new frontier. I know that most of it is talked about these days as if it's always been common knowledge, but that simply is not so.
> 
> 
> 2) A simple processor can dial in any frequency response you wish at the click of a switch when you have a proper subwoofer system in place. Conversely, with a ported sub, you get one tune. I just don't see the problem with having the option to audition the soundtrack as the bigger audience is able to experience it, and, as it was designed to be experienced.
> 
> 
> Same here. The movie was so strong, it overcame my disappointment is the piss-poor treatment of half of the experience, the audio.
> 
> 
> And, once again for the record, when I look at disc sales/profits vs box office, I argue that your target venue is bass-ackwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I understand that. It just seemed the best illustration to make my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso



Domestic box office last year was around 9.7 billion vs. $18B for all ancillary (DVD, BR sales rentals streaming combined..)


You state as that the "bigger audience" has better abilities than we do and we should just install a switch to hear what they can and we can't in a theaer..... I disagree strongly with that position.


You really want me to believe that position?


Tell me what part of that general audience has the ability to reproduce our standard (lets say flat to 20-25Hz) vs. what you think we should be able to go down to 5 or 10hz which is essentially one additional, inaudible octave.


To reproduce even to 20 properly I'll guess is small.....


10-20hz......


Less than 1/10 of 1% would be a guess... and that would be on the high side I'd imagine...


Please present the business proposal I should submit to our money folks to spend on a sound system that will pressurized a 5000 sq foot dub stage flat down to 10hz..... that will translate to no commercial theater in the world.


I don't think the ID food chain is going to stop innovating..... they're in business to make money after all...


I've no problem with products that go that low... but they were built to reproduce what content? Surely they knew what our standards are....


They surely give you something we can't.


Hopefully you take my comments for what they are which is counterpoint.


I've no issues with your opinions and value them.


And you are right about needing to make noise to enact changes....


I just think your opinion of what the general public needs and wants from us is way different than mine.










Edit to add.... its also important to remeber tthat despite this debate it'd not like.most mixers aren't going down that low regardless.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What are the standards? Are your standards for mixing for cinemas the same for mixing for the home? I actually owned cinema speakers to get the same experience but with more potent subs for my space which has an abundance of PVG. 20hz tuned subs are flat to 15hz in my room and 12hz tuned are flat to 9hz in my room. Sealed subs are flat to where ever my electronics rolloff.



The general accepted standard for theaters is to be around 2 or 3 db down at 25 and then they fall off naturally below that.


Our chief engineer says there are a miniscule amount of theaters using 20" drivers but they only get you another 5hz down.


Adding more subs, of course, only gets you better coverage and more efficient output.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The general accepted standard for theaters is to be around 2 or 3 db down at 25 and then they fall off naturally below that.
> 
> 
> Our chief engineer says there are a miniscule amount of theaters using 20" drivers but they only get you another 5hz down.
> 
> 
> Adding more subs, of course, only gets you better coverage and more efficient output.



What about the home mix on bluray? Is it remastered again or just a copy of the original mix for the cinemas? Does it vary? Many of the movies for the hone has content under 20hz which cinema subs don't handle so I am assuming it is a remix for HT.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What about the home mix on bluray? Is it remastered again or just a copy of the original mix for the cinemas? Does it vary? Many of the movies for the hone has content under 20hz which cinema subs don't handle so I am assuming it is a remix for HT.



Don't assume anything.


Sometimes its the theatriclal, someumes a remastr.


However, except in only one instance I know of, there should be no difference in the low.frqeucny content of the two even if remastered.


If we remaster, we use the theatrical stems to do so... we don't remix from the final elements.


Its already cooked so to speak.


----------



## drewTT

Thanks for posting here Marc. Good to finally have some industry feedback...


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you feel about "upmixing"? IIRC, you were not in favor of it when you discussed Audyssey DSX in the Audyssey thread a while back. You thought it added something that was not the sound designer's intent. (If I am misrepresenting your position on this, I apologize. I'm going from memory, not from actually finding your posts in the Audyssey thread.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



To the best of my knowledge, Audyssey DSX is not a matrixing system. It uses high and wide channels to add 'reflections' to the sound, making it seem as if you are in a theater-like space....it does not 'fill in' pans from surrounds to mains....


FilmMixer,


On the room tuning graph, does the high end drop off due to reverb issues in the room? It is a significant drop above 2kHz....


JSS


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *"maxmercy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> FilmMixer,
> 
> 
> On the room tuning graph, does the high end drop off due to reverb issues in the room? It is a significant drop above 2kHz....
> 
> 
> JSS



X curve.


----------



## TimVG




----------



## pokekevin

If they can't hear sub 20hz in the dub stages, than how can they mix it in?


Is sub 20hz content just added by mistake? Well not really mistake but can't think of a better word for now lol


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21992185
> 
> 
> 
> I do know that sound designers, in general, are quite well aware of what ULF exists in their material... I know people like Randy Thom work hard at it, as is evidenced by their consistently potent tracks.
> 
> 
> What they can monitor on the dub stage is another matter,



This is the quote that inspired me to post ^^


I really don't care what the industry does or thinks. Nor do I care what the "vast majority" of consumers have, want, know or care about.


I'm just tellin' ya that it's absurd to me in this day and age that you can't monitor the sound effects you're supposed to be mixing.


Every time I stumble upon this subject, I picture a blind editor, chuckle, shake my head and move on.


FWIW, the term "pressurize" is an invented and abused cliche with no meaning to this subject.


For example, if you're in this dub stage of a gozillion cubic feet, or whatever it is, and someone comes into the room and lets the door slam behind him, you're monitoring ULF because the event has content to DC and is not being filtered through your big plywood box 25 Hz ported subs.


It does not have to be 125dB (which I assume people mean when they say "pressurize") to be monitored. It just has to be there. I'll write the proposal for you.


BTW, who presented the business proposal for this silliness?...



> Quote:
> *On Stage 2, Todd-AO Burbank was outfitted with an array of 672 speakers, reproducing 224 audio channels and delivering 44,000 watts of amplification.*



And they forgot to mention ...but with a subwoofer from the 40s.










Bosso


----------



## mojomike

It's probably a good thing for us that the soundstages have subs that suck. If they were able to monitor all that ULF content that accidentally makes it into some of our cult favorites, they would filter it out.


We would have left WOTW dead and buried back in 2005 if it's ULF content had been filtered out.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/21997239
> 
> 
> This is the quote that inspired me to post ^^
> 
> 
> I really don't care what the industry does or thinks. Nor do I care what the "vast majority" of consumers have, want, know or care about.



That attitude says all I need to know...


It's, IMO, the easy way out of having an educated discussion about why things are they way they are...


No more from me on this subject..


Enjoy your thread.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21998115
> 
> 
> That attitude says all I need to know...
> 
> 
> It's, IMO, the easy way out of having an educated discussion about why things are they way they are...
> 
> 
> No more from me on this subject..
> 
> 
> Enjoy your thread.



Dammit guys.... He was openly sharing insider information with us. Leave ego's at the door please.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Is that in response to me wanting to check out the EXP theaters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw did they know it was clipping when they made the mix??



Yes, in a matter of speaking.


I spoke with someone which was there..


The clipping is the result of the buss limiters.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21995228
> 
> 
> And I will respectfully disagree back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> Thanks for the civilized discussion. It's always great to have an informed debate with people I respect... and haven't yet had the pleasure of meeting in person.



First, you're right, it is a pleasure and I truly want it to remain an enriching, and civil exchange of ideas.


-----



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21995228
> 
> 
> We have a standard.... not just for tuning but for frequency response.
> 
> 
> I can't see how its myopic to mix for the venue where your content will be played back.



Interesting, is the frequency response standard intended to omit the bottom two or three octaves? That's the myopic element in my opinion. Does the theater spec, dub stage spec actually call for this?



-------------




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21995228
> 
> 
> We mix the best product we can, knowing with a high degree of certainty that if we playback on a system that is set up to industry standards it should rather faithfully reproduce (outside of room acoustic issues, faulty or bad speakers, etc. )



Yes, and your industry is way ahead of the music industry with regard to a standardization spec. And that's a good thing,...it's the spec I take exception to.


"_In the music biz, the "Circle of Confusion", is problematic. This is a term coined by Floyd Toole that describes the confusion that exists within the audio recording and reproduction chain due to the lack of a standardized, calibrated monitoring environment. Music recordings are made with microphones that are selected, processed, and mixed by listening through professional loudspeakers, which are designed by listening to recordings, which are made with microphones that are selected, processed, and mixed by listening through professional monitors.


Both the creation of the art (the recording) and its reproduction (the loudspeakers and room) are trapped in an interdependent circular relationship where the quality of one is dependent on the quality of the other. Since the playback chain and room through which recordings are monitored are not standardized, the quality of recordings remains highly variable._"




-------------------



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21995228
> 
> 
> You make a comment about pro boxes......
> 
> 
> I assure you everything in our facility is "pro.."
> 
> 
> If we wanted to extend low frequency reproduction we have hundreds of choices.... Danley need not help us get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know there are plenty of live reinforcement solutions.



In no way was I disparaging your gear, or quality of your gear. I love Meyer's line, and I'm sure it sounds fantastic and yields outstanding work.


My use of "Pro" was merely intended to delineate the difference between the Internet Direct retailers, the DIY avenues of superbly constructed one off solutions for reproduction of the LF/ULF down to 5hz or so, and what I was referring to of the "Pro Audio" subwoofer offerings.


I didn't just throw Danley out there...


Maybe I'm wrong, but for you to say there's hundreds of choices to pursue the bottom octaves, I believe you may be mistaken. This is precisely why I stated Danley. For a fixed install ie., theater, dub stage, club, whatever, to pursue real LF/ULF, there are few choices when examining the pro audio loudspeaker manufacturers. Something like Bag-End, actually has promise, as a sealed 12dB/octave roll off combined with their "integrating" electronics LT circuit could get you deep response, if used in ample quantity.


Regardless, it's not tough to get the deep response,...merely a choice.




---------------------



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21995228
> 
> 
> Unless the theaters were committed to the same type of upgrade as a rule, its pointless.
> 
> 
> And practically speaking, what if we could reproduce content down to 8-12Hz?
> 
> 
> Should I filter it knowing it won't play anywhere else?
> 
> 
> If I let it go, I know, based on experience, that I will over compensate the LFE down, and it will be anemic on 99% of the systems it plays back on...... and all that information takes up a lot if headroom (which is one of the reasons filtering isn't always a bad idea...)
> 
> 
> Let me ask you a question back...
> 
> 
> If I had the extra octave below 20hz on my stage, what will it gain me knowing it wont sound that way in any commercial cinema, and in a a miniscule number of home theaters?



In my opinion, and in no way do I intend to offend anyone in the industry....
*It's very simple; the content is there for a reason,... the intended effect,...be it realism, suspension of dis-belief, whatever. You remove that acoustic energy, the effect diminishes. When one has that capability in their system, the intended effect is conveyed.*


If it's permanently removed, it cannot be retrieved regardless of system capability. If it remains in the film, the end user has the choice of how to handle it. Currently, many movie houses high pass it. It's inclusion doesn't hinder any properly designed, properly operated theater sound system does it?



----------------


In my opinion, the myopic aspect is that sound system enthusiasts, and appreciation for deep bass is a growing segment of the population. The inclusion of the deep, deep effects like Randy Thom et al, feel make the experience more effective, _is increasing, not decreasing_. This ULF sound design trend, combined with aging of increased discretionary spending of these bass heads, renders a professional system with limited ULF/LF capability as inexplicable to me.


My 2 cents....



Thanks Marc


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/21998179
> 
> 
> Dammit guys.... He was openly sharing insider information with us. Leave ego's at the door please.



I for one value FilmMixer's contributions here more than probably those of anyone else. I do hope he will not leave the thread because of the inflammatory remarks of some of the other dudes here.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit guys.... He was openly sharing insider information with us. Leave ego's at the door please.



I'm not going anywhere.


Just going to disengage in conversations with some members.


----------



## tony123

FilmMixer, your contributions to this thread are one of the true joys of the AVSforum! Glad to hear you aren't going anywhere! It would be a very sad day.


There have been far too many good people chased away by bullies. Sometimes it takes years and 20,000+ posts, but they eventually go away.


----------



## pokekevin

Great stuff Marc! Look forward to meeting you sometime at a la hometheater group meet!


----------



## MKtheater

Well, all I know is that some movies have 3-20hz hz content and some don't, I will take what I can. As long as they don't filter every movie we will be fine because the trend is more movies have low end than not, the movies that matter anyways.


----------



## cuzed2

FilmMixer,


Glad you are staying with us - I enjoy your insight !!


----------



## D.T.MIKE

Underworld Awakening, all of your speakers will get a workout from this one. Your walls will be flexing and hallways will be shaking. Should see lots of the color magenta on waterfall plots to come.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21998500
> 
> 
> In my opinion, the myopic aspect is that sound system enthusiasts, and appreciation for deep bass is a growing segment of the population.



On the other hand, I think there's only so much growth we can expect there until someone comes up with a way to reproduce the really low stuff cheaply, both in theaters and in homes. Most people don't have a clue what they're missing until they hear (or feel) it










I'd imagine if there ever is a strong push from consumers to start going for the ULF stuff, the people in charge will start looking into delivering it more consistently for us and order up some TRW's for the dub stages.


This thread will get a lot less interesting though if all movies start showing up as five stars. Half the fun of this thread is just in looking for them.


----------



## bori

Watching Underworld awakening awesome bass. Plus Kate :-D makes it a perfect movie for me!


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori* /forum/post/21999074
> 
> 
> Watching Underworld awakening awesome bass. Plus Kate :-D makes it a perfect movie for me!



That opening sequence had things all around my entire house shaking!


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21981954
> 
> 
> I was final mixing "Five Year Engagement" while they were mixing next door.
> 
> 
> One the first day of final mixing on their show, I happened to walk into the common hallway our stage entrances share the same time Chris Boyes was walking out of his..
> 
> 
> He said two things to me...
> 
> 
> "Hi Marc..." followed by "Sorry."
> 
> 
> They blew 3 18" sub drivers..... twice.
> 
> 
> I've no doubt the low end on this track is massive... I heard it (and felt it) through the wall for the better part of 2 1/2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that IMAX has no dedicated LFE channel.. it is all bass managed through the mains...
> 
> 
> Enjoy...



What a great story, heard good things about the Avengers. My neighbor went to the local IMAX premier and said he can't wait to hear it on my system.


Part of the 1/10 of 1% and loving it.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/21998500
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, but for you to say there's hundreds of choices to pursue the bottom octaves, I believe you may be mistaken.



^^This. When I saw the 'hundreds of choices'... Maybe it would help to name one and include the measurements.


Bosso


----------



## maxmercy

For large spaces where PVG doesn't really begin until under 15 Hz, lots of displacement is needed, whether by LLT, sealed, or very large horns (mouth area proportional to displacement. Only sealed systems offer unlimited bandwidth based on total volume displaced.


Material costs v driver costs v amplification costs would dictate a new, higher efficiency, large Sd and large Xmax driver like the TC Pro 5100 (except without the enormous price tag) would need to be developed. Likely a 21" driver w/ 20+mm Xmax or so..... Arraying these in large enough quantities could lead to problems in polars higher up in the LFE band, though....no free lunch.


Then there's the fan subwoofer. An array of those could easily complement existing subs, but ULF would leak out into every auditorium in a cineplex. Best used for individual theaters.


JSS


----------



## D.T.MIKE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori* /forum/post/21999074
> 
> 
> Watching Underworld awakening awesome bass. Plus Kate :-D makes it a perfect movie for me!



No doubt! This one has a very high re-watch factor for me.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE* /forum/post/21999657
> 
> 
> No doubt! This one has a very high re-watch factor for me.




Just got if from Netflix.











Now, how do I get the wife out of the house?




Ian


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21999866
> 
> 
> Just got if from Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, how do I get the wife out of the house?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



pff, that is easy, hand her the credit card!


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27* /forum/post/21999920
> 
> 
> pff, that is easy, hand her the credit card!



No way! She makes more money then I do!



Ian


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21995228
> 
> 
> The problem with using the music business as an example.is while I agree that they do listen on "reference " gear to get a handle on things, they almost always then compromise the integrity of said track so it will play back as well on earbuds and car speakers.



This is such a good point. We are really quite spoiled with our movie soundtracks. Pushing the limits of the technology when it comes to dynamic range and frequency response. I sometimes just like watching the closing credits of a movie just to hear a song with a dynamic 5.1 mix that often times is not even commercially available otherwise.


I get that MP3 players and car audio competing with road noise is the more common listening environments... but I wish the dynamic compression happened inside the playback units, so when you pop the CD into your home system you can get the good mix. It's so sad. Ironically my best music mixes are usually from independent artists that produce their own stuff with their own equipment. They probably have studios that pale in potential quality to the ones used to mix top 40 artists that end up with enough compression to be indistinguishable on a VU meter from pink noise.


So that is my long-winded way to say: Thanks FilmMixer and the movie industry in general for providing us with beautifully masterful sonic content to test the limits of our systems and our ears.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori* /forum/post/21999074
> 
> 
> Watching Underworld awakening awesome bass. Plus Kate :-D makes it a perfect movie for me!



Underworld awakening is an easy 5-star movie. Now, ive only watched it once, but, i could see that this is the first movie that actually deserves a 5.5 rating. From my memory it beats both cloverfield an wotw. Not an easy task, but, it is incredible.


Very much looking forward to the waterfall plots!


----------



## pokekevin

Saw underworld in theaters and didn't think the bass was that great lol. Was there for sure but not like cloverfield. But I'll have to wait and see when I can play it on my system


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234* /forum/post/22001370
> 
> 
> Underworld awakening is an easy 5-star movie. Now, ive only watched it once, but, i could see that this is the first movie that actually deserves a 5.5 rating. From my memory it beats both cloverfield an wotw. Not an easy task, but, it is incredible.
> 
> 
> Very much looking forward to the waterfall plots!



mie will be here tomrrow! cant wait!


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!* /forum/post/22000799
> 
> 
> Ahh my dear Bosso, still tilting at windmills I see ... Good point though. Hollywood should ping you and tap into the vast experiential knowledge base ... or is it bass (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> You need to read and try to comprehend the post below as it pertains to you.



Yes, I appreciate the kind and fatherly advice, as always, but it's my reading and comprehension skills that have resulted in the cleanest, widest bandwidth system I'm aware of.


FM says that it's obvious that he could build full bandwidth monitoring. He also mentioned that there are literally hundreds of choices in that regard. I'm sorry, but that's either condescension or naivete, but it's far from the reality.


He then mentions a standard that's in place. Apparently, he's never graphed any of the movies listed in this thread. They're literally all over the map in levels and bandwidth. And, as both he and I experienced, the theaters we viewed the end product of Avengers at had the subs shut off. Some standard.


He says that "we as an industry are working on redefining our standards, measuring techniques...". Excellent news. Apparently, sadly, that doesn't include proper monitoring capabilities.


He and Max both mention "better reproduction systems". That's where he has missed my point in this discussion. I haven't ever advocated full bandwidth reproduction in theaters. Heck, they barely cover to 30 Hz now, and shut the damned subs of at that. What I'm saying is that they should be able to monitor the sound effects they're mixing.


FM says he mixes by ear, meters be damned. He says most mixers do likewise. When it comes to the subject of this thread, does that sound reasonable to anyone here? Is that the sort of insight everyone craves? Am I truly the only person who's left to tilt at that windmill?


The venue for him includes the AMC theater that shuts off the subs. The venue in this thread is Home Theater, in which every participant gets response to at least an octave below what he can monitor. Seriously, does anyone imagine my response being "Oh, OK then, never mind and thanks for the insight."?


I've put a lot of hours into this and many threads like it. Just set up and fine tune SpecLab and go through a hundred or so movies graphing a couple dozen scenes from each, capping the pertinent ones, uploading them to a hosting site, posting them here and then filing the scenes in folders on your hard drive. Spend a few hundred hours running loopback measurements to compare components and try to unravel the analog I/O vs digital, where the blocking caps are, what the differences, if any, are and how that translates to what we see in the graphs.


There have been countless threads over the years. One I recall was titled something like "Does anything below 18 Hz matter?" It was replete with "quotes from an industry insider" that purported to settle the matter once and for all that the answer was NO. How about the Geddes thread in which he declared "I'm not including you bass freaks" because "below 20 Hz doesn't matter".


I've been referred to as a bass 'freak', called a 'frequency response Nazi', chided for being on a 'quest for 3 Hz Nirvana', talking 'tweako-fast-bass', and one of my favorites came from you: "Bosso is missing the point that his vaunted objective measurements are really just subjectives of a different color guised as true science.".


We've been told that it's inaudible, a mistake, sloppy mixing, noise, distortion, artifact, we've been inundated with lectures about the Equal Loudness Curves, Perceptual Masking, Auditory Masking, Transmission Loss, Displacement, and many other really cool-sounding phenomena types, all aimed at helping us to see the error of our ways.


Yet, folks still bluster at my responses to some of this crapola. Good thing we tilted against those windmills, IMO. Long live Randy Thom!


I haven't seen Underworld yet. Is anyone gonna post graphs? lfeman, you still out there?


Bosso


----------



## MKtheater

Who mixed the Avengers?


I have not seen Underworld at home. I have some building to do first.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/22002100
> 
> 
> Who mixed the Avengers?



I believe it's Christopher Boyes, sound design and re-recording mixer.


He's got a nice LFE resume.


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/22002053
> 
> 
> I've been referred to as a bass 'freak', called a 'frequency response Nazi', chided for being on a 'quest for 3 Hz Nirvana', talking 'tweako-fast-bass', and one of my favorites came from you: "Bosso is missing the point that his vaunted objective measurements are really just subjectives of a different color guised as true science.".
> 
> 
> We've been told that it's inaudible, a mistake, sloppy mixing, noise, distortion, artifact, we've been inundated with lectures about the Equal Loudness Curves, Perceptual Masking, Auditory Masking, Transmission Loss, Displacement, and many other really cool-sounding phenomena types, all aimed at helping us to see the error of our ways.
> 
> 
> Yet, folks still bluster at my responses to some of this crapola. Good thing we tilted against those windmills, IMO. Long live Randy Thom!
> 
> 
> Bosso



and long live Bossobass…










What I find frustrating (actually more of an amusement) is your pedantic pursuit of something that no one save you and a few others care about. These non-audible, nearly impossible to re-create effects whether they be naturally occurring recorded sounds or, synthesized by a computer simply have no mass appeal. The film business does not care about you and your cause. You are an outlier on this issue and no matter how hard you push, you will not be getting what you want from Hollywood until it is commercially viable. It’s all about the Benjamin’s and you and your cause don’t got em.


That said your efforts and opinions are interesting and appreciated by many here myself included. But, if it was a choice of my interest in what Filmmixer has to say about the movie business and his take on movie sound vs. you and your ULF quest, you my friend are out … way out!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/22002219
> 
> 
> I believe it's Christopher Boyes, sound design and re-recording mixer.
> 
> 
> He's got a nice LFE resume.



Lora Hirschberg's also listed in the credits... she may be the one mixing the effects, as she did for the Dark Knight:

http://www.dolby.com/gb/en/about-us/...rk-knight.html


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/22002219
> 
> 
> I believe it's Christopher Boyes, sound design and re-recording mixer.
> 
> 
> He's got a nice LFE resume.



Ok, very good!


----------



## javanpohl

From reading this thread, you'd think it would be prohibitavely costly and time-consuming to put ULF _into_ a soundtrack. Maybe I'm misunderstanding the whole process, but wouldn't it have to be taken _out_? If ULF is something that is naturally picked up in the foley recording process or that is in the recorded sound byte or whatever it is you use, why not just leave it there? As long as it doesn't make the subwoofer explode, we should be fine, right?







I mean, who's to say that some of the movies with extreme LF (single hz like Black Hawk Down and, more notably, Hitchhiker's Guide) actually had that put in on purpose? It's not hurting anybody so just leave it in there. It's not like Bose bass modules explode when you put in one of these movies.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Lora Hirschberg's also listed in the credits... she may be the one mixing the effects, as she did for the Dark Knight:
> 
> http://www.dolby.com/gb/en/about-us/...rk-knight.html



Great interview! Thanks.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772* /forum/post/22002393
> 
> 
> Great interview! Thanks.



Also found this fascinating video - she worked on Inception too: http://designingsound.tv/inception-s...-film-profile/ 


Edit - hey, they have one for the Avengers, too (spoiler alert): http://designingsound.tv/the-sound-of-the-avengers/


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/22002345
> 
> 
> Lora Hirschberg's also listed in the credits... she may be the one mixing the effects, as she did for the Dark Knight:
> 
> http://www.dolby.com/gb/en/about-us/...rk-knight.html



Lora mixed dialog and music, Chris SFX.


And she is not mixing the new Dark Knight film with Gary, just FYI...


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Interview with Randy Thom: http://designingsound.tv/randy-thom-...nference-2011/ 


Oh, I am so bookmarking this site. Loving these videos so far.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/22002426
> 
> 
> Lora mixed dialog and music, Chris SFX.
> 
> 
> And she is not mixing the new Dark Knight film with Gary, just FYI...



Ah, ok. Wish IMDB's sound credits were a little more specific... hard to tell who's doing what.


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/22002100
> 
> 
> Who mixed the Avengers?
> 
> 
> I have not seen Underworld at home. I have some building to do first.



On a side note, Michael Babcock was sound designer for Underworld Awakening. He also did THOR and the The Dark Night Rises - so we could be in for a treat on the new Batman flic.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/22002053
> 
> 
> FM says that it's obvious that he could build full bandwidth monitoring. He also mentioned that there are literally hundreds of choices in that regard. I'm sorry, but that's either condescension or naivete, but it's far from the reality.



First... I didn't say "I" could build anything..


My comment, which was taken out of context, was that our engineers and studio designers don't need a company like Danley to help us out if we wanted to configure one of our rooms to sound like yours or other members on this thread.. our guys are pretty amazing with this stuff.


If you can build the system you are so proud of, why couldn't we do the same in one of our smaller dub stages or in our design rooms?


The larger rooms are much tougher to accomplish, and there are few ready to go solutions available.. but there are solutions none the less that would get us better than where we are today..


All you do is bully me with comments that we should monitor what we are mixing, giving me the suggestion that we introduce a filter into our b-chain that we can turn on and off at will, and in the same breath then say you're not advocating full range monitoring, then saying we need to monitor the ULF...


Am I the only one confused by this?



> Quote:
> He then mentions a standard that's in place. Apparently, he's never graphed any of the movies listed in this thread. They're literally all over the map in levels and bandwidth. And, as both he and I experienced, the theaters we viewed the end product of Avengers at had the subs shut off. Some standard.



We have an SPL and tuning standard.


We are not the standard police. Do I have any more ability to control every theater in the US, or every home theater... it's just as easy for them to make changes to their rooms as it is for you to raise your sub up 5db because you like it that way.


You are absolutely right I've never graphed any of the movies in this thread..


But why is being all over the place a bad thing... each film I mix sounds different... they all have different needs and issues...


Each one is like a child...


I mixed "Safe" differently than "Bridesmaids..."


It should be obvious to you, but apparently it isn't, so here are just a couple of things I need to think about when mixing..


1. The way the film is shot dictates how you get the production dialog to sit into the track.... "Safe" was shot a little wider than "Brides..." hence the dialog sits back a little more... IMO, I don't want the dialog to sit above the picture...


2. The quality of the production dialog can make how loud you play it a factor.


3. What dynamic range you are shooting for (overall, scene by scene, and inter scene...) If you need more bang for your guns, you will scale the dialog back...


Do you want them all to have the same dynamic range and frequency content..


You can stare at the RTA and level meters when mixing, and sit there hit your "targets..."


That doesn't make for good sounding tracks..



> Quote:
> He says that "we as an industry are working on redefining our standards, measuring techniques...". Excellent news. Apparently, sadly, that doesn't include proper monitoring capabilities.



Once again we disagree that we need to spend the resources on material that won't play back in a great majority of venues (theaters or the home...)



> Quote:
> He and Max both mention "better reproduction systems". That's where he has missed my point in this discussion. *I haven't ever advocated full bandwidth reproduction in theaters*. Heck, they barely cover to 30 Hz now, and shut the damned subs of at that. _*What I'm saying is that they should be able to monitor the sound effects they're mixing.*_



As I've stated many time, it is extremely expensive on a larger scale to monitor said content (10-20..)


Not cost effective but doable..


And once again, a standard is not a mandate.. we can't police theaters...


We have a standard that if followed, will get them as close to the directors intent as they can get.


And, once again, like it or not, the commerce of film, in the end, dictates a lot of what can or can't be accomplished.



> Quote:
> FM says he mixes by ear, meters be damned. He says most mixers do likewise. When it comes to the subject of this thread, does that sound reasonable to anyone here? Is that the sort of insight everyone craves? Am I truly the only person who's left to tilt at that windmill?



Now you're putting word in my mouth and I don't appreciate it.


I never said metering wasn't important....


I don't use it as a a barometer to gauge what should be coming out of the speakers...


I use my ears for that....


When it comes to the subject of this thread, why does it sound "unreasonable."


In the end, it's what it sounds like, not what the RTA is telling you...



> Quote:
> I've put a lot of hours into this and many threads like it. Just set up and fine tune SpecLab and go through a hundred or so movies graphing a couple dozen scenes from each, capping the pertinent ones, uploading them to a hosting site, posting them here and then filing the scenes in folders on your hard drive. Spend a few hundred hours running loopback measurements to compare components and try to unravel the analog I/O vs digital, where the blocking caps are, what the differences, if any, are and how that translates to what we see in the graphs.



Do that effort make you an authority on how we should mix films?


I think not.



> Quote:
> There have been countless threads over the years. One I recall was titled something like "Does anything below 18 Hz matter?" It was replete with "quotes from an industry insider" that purported to settle the matter once and for all that the answer was NO. How about the Geddes thread in which he declared "I'm not including you bass freaks" because "below 20 Hz doesn't matter".
> 
> 
> I've been referred to as a bass 'freak', called a 'frequency response Nazi', chided for being on a 'quest for 3 Hz Nirvana', talking 'tweako-fast-bass', and one of my favorites came from you: "Bosso is missing the point that his vaunted objective measurements are really just subjectives of a different color guised as true science.".
> 
> 
> We've been told that it's inaudible, a mistake, sloppy mixing, noise, distortion, artifact, we've been inundated with lectures about the Equal Loudness Curves, Perceptual Masking, Auditory Masking, Transmission Loss, Displacement, and many other really cool-sounding phenomena types, all aimed at helping us to see the error of our ways.
> 
> 
> Yet, folks still bluster at my responses to some of this crapola. Good thing we tilted against those windmills, IMO. Long live Randy Thom!
> 
> 
> Bosso



Just because you disagree with someone else's premise (which may or may not be an educated, studied opinion) doesn't make yours any more right or wrong than his...


Does below 18Hz matter? Matter for what?


I had a long talk the other day with our chief engineer about many things (including some of the distortion on "Immortals") and the subject of ULF came up...


He pointed out some of the reasons it not only doesn't matter for him, but in his extremely informed opinion (a 20 year engineer, studio building and mixer to boot) it can cause issues with the audible portion of LFE content...


Once again, just because you now have the ability to monitor below 18Hz at home, I am of the, unpopular on this thread as it might be, opinion that if you are interested in hearing the films as intended you would follow what you know to be our tuning, knowing full well how most every theater and dub stage is designed and tuned.


You're not... and that's fine...


Things aren't always black and white, and as much as I let my opinion greatly inform my work, I'm the first to admit I'm not always right...


The world would be a boring place without debate and discourse...


In the end, and it's a really obvious point you seem to keep missing, without all of the proper monitoring us poor mixers have to live with, we keep turing out tracks that you guys love.... even Randy Thom..


Bosso.. I won't have any more debate or badgering from you..


It's bordering on personal towards me, my company and our industry.


Good day.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow* /forum/post/22002614
> 
> 
> On a side note, Michael Babcock was sound designer for Underworld Awakening. He also did THOR and the The Dark Night Rises - so we could be in for a treat on the new Batman flic.



He was _one_ of the SD's on "TDK"...


Richard King was the supervisor and lead on TDK, and is doing the new film.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/22002461
> 
> 
> Interview with Randy Thom: http://designingsound.tv/randy-thom-...nference-2011/
> 
> 
> Oh, I am so bookmarking this site. Loving these videos so far.
> 
> 
> Ah, ok. Wish IMDB's sound credits were a little more specific... hard to tell who's doing what.



Only when seeing a film can you usually get the order right..


Traditionally in the credits it's DX/FX/MX top to bottom..


When a designer mixes, they usually get first mixer credit..


But there is no separate credit for many reasons, but IMDB has no way of knowing for sure.


Check out this site too:

http://soundworkscollection.com/ 


They just put up "The Avengers..."


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow* /forum/post/22002614
> 
> 
> On a side note, Michael Babcock was sound designer for Underworld Awakening. He also did THOR and the The Dark Night Rises - so we could be in for a treat on the new Batman flic.



Well bravo for Michael. It's as if he's making those soundtracks just for s bass freaks. Well done.


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/22002628
> 
> 
> He was _one_ of the SD's on "TDK"...
> 
> 
> Richard King was the supervisor and lead on TDK, and is doing the new film.



Ah, thank you.


Hopefully, he will put a Hospital explosion like scene, or two







, in the new one.


----------



## MKtheater

From the trailers they blow up a couple bridges and a stadium!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/22002641
> 
> 
> Check out this site too:
> 
> http://soundworkscollection.com/
> 
> 
> They just put up "The Avengers..."



Thanks - bookmarked that one too. I've just about blown the whole morning already watching these videos. Good thing I don't really need to be that productive today


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/22002641
> 
> 
> Check out this site too:
> 
> http://soundworkscollection.com/
> 
> 
> They just put up "The Avengers..."




So, when is The Avengers coming out on BD?


----------



## f1nels

Well, Underworld-Awakenings should be 5 star and also bass movie of the week/month. My couch hasn't shook that much in a while! Awesome!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *f1nels* /forum/post/22002924
> 
> 
> Well, Underworld-Awakenings should be 5 star and also bass movie of the week/month. My couch hasn't shook that much in a while! Awesome!



You guys are pushing me to buy this movie................not too hard to do it anyway.....










Anyone has it in 3D? If yes, what do you think?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/22002053
> 
> 
> 
> He then mentions a standard that's in place. *Apparently, he's never graphed any of the movies listed in this thread.* They're literally all over the map in levels and bandwidth. And, as both he and I experienced, the theaters we viewed the end product of Avengers at had the subs shut off. Some standard.
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso





You have never shown a graph of a movie the way it was mixed. The sound mix rooms use a subwoofer channel and "full range" channels for other content. You only show a combined bass managed chart, and only the bass at that.


A lot of movies have all of the sub 20 Hz content placed on the main channels along with a ballpark 18 Hz rolloff on the LFE channel.




FM's system calibration file. The main channels roll off earlier than the subwoofer.


















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/22002053
> 
> 
> 
> FM says he mixes by ear, meters be damned. He says most mixers do likewise. When it comes to the subject of this thread, does that sound reasonable to anyone here? Is that the sort of insight everyone craves? Am I truly the only person who's left to tilt at that windmill?
> 
> 
> Bosso





I have heard others say the same thing. Sound mixers do mix by ear (AKA the way the mix sounds to the mixer by listening). The "meters be damned" comment is yours and yours alone.


----------



## the_abbot

Man, it sounds like some people get way too caught up in the science of LFE versus enjoying the final product. I could care less about the sound stage the track is recorded on or if they mixed it by ear. As long as I enjoy the LFE (and overall mix), I am happy!


----------



## drewTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega* /forum/post/22001332
> 
> 
> This is such a good point. We are really quite spoiled with our movie soundtracks. Pushing the limits of the technology when it comes to dynamic range and frequency response. *I sometimes just like watching the closing credits of a movie just to hear a song with a dynamic 5.1 mix that often times is not even commercially available otherwise.*
> 
> 
> I get that MP3 players and car audio competing with road noise is the more common listening environments... but I wish the dynamic compression happened inside the playback units, so when you pop the CD into your home system you can get the good mix. It's so sad. Ironically my best music mixes are usually from independent artists that produce their own stuff with their own equipment. They probably have studios that pale in potential quality to the ones used to mix top 40 artists that end up with enough compression to be indistinguishable on a VU meter from pink noise.
> 
> 
> So that is my long-winded way to say: Thanks FilmMixer and the movie industry in general for providing us with beautifully masterful sonic content to test the limits of our systems and our ears.



I do the same exact thing, especially if it's a BD with an uncompressed track. I love bass but for me it's more about the soundtrack as a whole. I really do enjoy a balanced, well mixed soundtrack.


----------



## nube

Marc,


Your input is valuable and appreciated by all, even bosso. I think there's a major disconnect between what you're both saying and wanting that isn't being elucidated well and, as a result, remains unaddressed. I don't want to put words in anyone's mouth, but I think this is where the disconnect lies:


As I understand it from what you've written, the mixing studios have monitoring and reproduction capabilities to the spec (and perhaps slightly beyond) that theaters are expected to be able to reproduce. There is no financial incentive for the studios to deviate too far from this spec because they are almost exclusively concerned with how their sound mixes will sound in a properly specified environment at a typical movie theater. The studio equipment provides this playback capability. This makes sense.


What I don't get, and what I think part of bosso is asking (in his own abrasive way), is how can a sound effects designer create effects that are so far below the spec that mixing studios and movie theaters can reproduce, without being able to reproduce those effects in the effects designer's own listening environment? We all kind of assume that this stuff outside of theater spec has to be intentional, but if it is, surely the people designing the extreme ULF effects must have a way of monitoring and reproducing those effects to judge their impact in the overall sound mix.


I think, also, perhaps there is a misunderstanding in the sequence of development for the sound mix. Are the sound effects designed before, after, or during the main mix? And, are they designed on the same equipment you use, or is there an entirely different set of equipment that they work with?


I find it hard to believe that Randy Thom is creating amazing 3hz effects in How To Train Your Dragon, yet he has no ability to reproduce those effects locally exactly as designed. I also find it impossible to believe that he creates those effects unintentionally. These two aspects have never been exactly clarified, to my knowledge.


I guess if you could clear up any of these misconceptions, or provide some clarity as to how these sound designers are monitoring those ULF effects and reproducing them, when the effects are so far outside the theater spec, and whether or not the effects are intentionally that far outside of the spec in an attempt to cater to the .1% of the home theater crowd. We appreciate it, but we don't understand how it's done, and we'd like to!


Honestly, I'd love nothing more than to hear that Randy Thom has some ridiculous system that includes 30 high xmax 21" sealed subs, each driven by its own bridged LG FP14000 @ 4ohms, with a proper L/T circuit, and that he's flat to 2hz at reference in a 50,000 cubic foot studio. I'll understand if its a matter of industry secret, but we're all just curious to know how he creates these effects and then reproduces them to verify they're accomplishing his creative vision.


Lastly, as regards the clipping/distortion in Immortals, I'm very curious to hear some anecdotes or explanation from your discussion of the subject with your chief engineer. I can't imagine how that passed the ear test in-house, and your brief remark about it having to do with some technology used didn't clarify the issue for me. That clipping/distortion subtracted a lot from the movie, for me personally.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/22003386
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'd love nothing more than to hear that Randy Thom has some ridiculous system that includes 30 high xmax 21" sealed subs, each driven by its own bridged LG FP14000 @ 4ohms, with a proper L/T circuit, and that he's flat to 2hz at reference in a 50,000 cubic foot studio.



So would I. One thing that stood out to me in that video interview with him is that he does in fact have his own home studio that is linked to Skywalker. I would love to know what his toys look like


----------



## maxmercy

Good post, nube.


Although Immortals was a fun ride, it was too much, and not a film I will own.


I bet the designers have smaller rooms that can benefit from PVG.


I also think that if lots of mixers necessarily knew lots of ULF was sneaking by by being able to monitor it at reference, it just might get filtered out, ruining our proverbial day(s).....makes me wonder if that's what happened with THOR. that film was begging for ULF, but it looks like below 20Hz, a brick wall of filtration.


JSS


----------



## MajorJuggler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!* /forum/post/22002286
> 
> 
> and long live Bossobass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find frustrating (actually more of an amusement) is your pedantic pursuit of something that no one save you and a few others care about. These non-audible, nearly impossible to re-create effects whether they be naturally occurring recorded sounds or, synthesized by a computer simply have no mass appeal. The film business does not care about you and your cause. You are an outlier on this issue and no matter how hard you push, you will not be getting what you want from Hollywood until it is commercially viable. It's all about the Benjamin's and you and your cause don't got em.
> 
> 
> That said your efforts and opinions are interesting and appreciated by many here myself included. But, if it was a choice of my interest in what Filmmixer has to say about the movie business and his take on movie sound vs. you and your ULF quest, you my friend are out way out!



With respect, I would point out that the Dolby spec calls for reproduction from 3Hz-20kHz, with the LFE channel from 3Hz-120Hz, so the "few others" that care about it would, at a minimum, include some heavyweights in the industry. Bosso and I see this as an area that needs improvement. Where do you think most engineering innovations come from? Hint: it's not from listening to the naysayers and accepting the status quo, it's striving to always improve, always "build a better mouse trap". Most of our modern technology (let alone most your HT gear) was probably motivated by this mindset at one point, so I wouldn't be so quick to knock people who are pushing the envelope. After all, ultimately you benefit.


Clearly physics makes it difficult for most home theaters and venues to reach anywhere near that low, and unfortunately consumer electronics seems to be largely driven by the lowest common denominator HTIB Wal-Mart specials. In my opinion, the lack of mass market appeal is primarily because the overwhelming majority of people have never heard solid


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/22003386
> 
> 
> Marc,
> 
> 
> What I don't get, and what I think part of bosso is asking (in his own abrasive way), is how can a sound effects designer create effects that are so far below the spec that mixing studios and movie theaters can reproduce, without being able to reproduce those effects in the effects designer's own listening environment? We all kind of assume that this stuff outside of theater spec has to be intentional, but if it is, surely the people designing the extreme ULF effects must have a way of monitoring and reproducing those effects to judge their impact in the overall sound mix.
> 
> 
> I think, also, perhaps there is a misunderstanding in the sequence of development for the sound mix. Are the sound effects designed before, after, or during the main mix? And, are they designed on the same equipment you use, or is there an entirely different set of equipment that they work with?



Obviously not FM, but I don't see the difficulty with understanding the idea of content that went unheard. As long as the monitoring system is not flat to DC, ther is a significant chance for signals below the FR (or above it) of the playback system to exist either in a recorded ound effect or in a manipulated (or purely "created" one). When you point a mic at some sound source and encode what it picks up digitally, it may contain information that is below the frequency range that your system can reproduce. THeoretically if the mic is flat enough, it could contain 1 Hz material (and if the sampling frequency is high enough, 30 KHz, too). If the mic is flatish to below 20 Hz and the original sound had content below 20 Hz, that sub 20 Hz content will be there whether anybody hears it or not. Much like in some stereo music recordings there turn out to be things like the subway going by the recording hall that could be heard on an LP if played back loudly enough, but the mixer and producers were blissfully unaware of.


Now, take your noise that you've recorded and slow it down to half speed. You get everything an octave lower. Including the octave below 20 Hz or 15 Hz or 10 Hz if it was encoded onto the original sound. It's there digitally unless you filter it out. Doesn't mean you ever heard it when designing the sound. Same thing with an digital or analog octave divider/sub-bass producer or other things out of the bag of tricks. If the designer is listening to what he hears, he designs the sound to sound the way he wants it to. If he's not staring at an RTA (or doesn't care or thinks "those home theater buffs that are flat to below 5 Hz surely will find something to like in this") he may or may not even be aware that the content he can't hear is on the track. If he's doing his job the way we'd want him to, he's not focused on what he can't hear, he's designing the sound effect to sound great.


Which means the effects person arguably doesn't "design" the part that's below his playback system's capability. They could (and some might argue should, for a variety of potentially appeling reasons) filter out the "subsonics" (choose your own cutoff point) since they did not specifically consider them in developing the sound. But obviously they don't always do that. It has long been clear, whether it came from an original microphone recording, pure digital creation, or analog and/or digital manipulation of a sound recording, many effects have content well below 20 Hz that clearly was present at the time the effect was created, because it's clearly correllated directly with the part of the effect that exists between 20 Hz and 20 KHz. Think of it however you want to. To my mind, it's a bonus for those of you who have the capability to reproduce it. It's not exactly unintended, but it's unmonitored as a part of the total effect. IMO, it's "real" enough that those who want to reproduce it aren't being unreasonable. (Although I think it makes perfect commercial sense to monitor and mix to the existing standard while it exists - - movie tickets are already too expensive and any significant additional cost is coming straight to you and me).


I don't think that sound effects are designed for the most part on the big mixing stages where final mixing occurs. Too expensive, and not really needed. Just like they don't bring the orchestra into the mixing stage to record them . . . . I'd guess that development of individual sounds, which seems to engage a great deal of ingenuity and creativity, often occurs, for specific sounds, in multiple locations (record somewhere, manipulate in a studio, take your laptop home and keep manipulating when an idea hits you in the middle of the night, etc.).


----------



## MajorJuggler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/22002616
> 
> 
> Once again, just because you now have the ability to monitor below 18Hz at home, I am of the, unpopular on this thread as it might be, opinion that *if you are interested in hearing the films as intended you would follow what you know to be our tuning*, knowing full well how most every theater and dub stage is designed and tuned.



(emphasis mine)


I really don't understand this point. As a consumer, all I have is the blu-ray. I actually *don't* know how most every theater and dub stage is designed and tuned. But lets say that I have a system which can play everything back on that disk perfectly, as it is represented on the disk. So, you're saying that if such a playback system is different from how it sounded in the studio, that the consumer with the perfect playback system is doing it wrong?


----------



## kemiza

FilmMixer vs. bossobass....Let it go gentlemen. Please get back on topic. Whats up with that Avengers movie? I saw it in a digital theater the bass sucked. Anybody see it at Imax?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FilmMixer vs. bossobass....Let it go gentlemen. Please get back on topic. Whats up with that Avengers movie? I saw it in a digital theater the bass sucked. Anybody see it at Imax?



I saw it in etx and thought the bad was pretty good. Bd release date in September??


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/22004143
> 
> 
> FilmMixer vs. bossobass....Let it go gentlemen. Please get back on topic. Whats up with that Avengers movie? I saw it in a digital theater the bass sucked. Anybody see it at Imax?



Thank you!!!


I went to an IMAX last Friday and it wasn't that bad (bass point of view). I'm really looking forward for the BD.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MajorJuggler* /forum/post/22003804
> 
> 
> With respect, I would point out that the Dolby spec calls for reproduction from 3Hz-20kHz, with the LFE channel from 3Hz-120Hz, so the "few others" that care about it would, at a minimum, include some heavyweights in the industry. Bosso and I see this as an area that needs improvement.
> 
> 
> http://www.dolby.com/uploadedFiles/z...2.5.1guide.pdf



First of all, the PDF you are linking to is for mixing 5.1 for broadcast/video.. it isn't a "spec" for mixing films..


It was created by Dolby to help people who were used to mixing in stereo adapt to the "new" world of 5.1... even though there are references to dub stages, it was resigned in spirit for smaller mixing rooms and near field setups...



> Quote:
> These guidelines provide starting points for producing 5.1-channel audio content by explaining terms, highlighting areas where there are alternative courses of action, and clarifying outcomes that may not be immediately apparent. The multichannel audio concept originated in the film world; therefore some cinematic terms are used.



More importantly,it requires the recording spec to be withing 3-20k, not reproduction... while I did see where it says that about the sub (which is a mistake in the literature) it clearly states:



> Quote:
> When using an RTA, proper calibration requires setting the LFE channel signal sent to the *subwoofer*, within its *typical bandwidth of 25-120 Hz*, 10 dB higher than the main channels.



As I've stated, I've never been on a dub stage, small or large, that has been certified by Dolby to mix on that extends much further that the tuning chart I posted earlier for our dub stage..


As a side note, the chart I posted was for the stage where they mixed "Black Hawk Down," "Kill Bill," "Saving Private Ryan," and many others..


It is also the twin of the stage where "Avengers" was mixed, which tuned almost identically..


Oh, and Dolby tunes our rooms... it keeps us in sync with all the other dubbing stages in the US, in additon to their screening room in Burbank and the Goldwyn Theater at the Motion Picture Academy (which both chart almost identically to our rooms)...


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MajorJuggler* /forum/post/22003804
> 
> 
> Bosso and I see this as an area that needs improvement.



Also with respect, Don Quixote had his Sancho Panza.


Good luck with the Dissertation.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz* /forum/post/22003832
> 
> 
> Obviously not FM, but I don't see the difficulty with understanding the idea of content that went unheard. As long as the monitoring system is not flat to DC, ther is a significant chance for signals below the FR (or above it) of the playback system to exist either in a recorded ound effect or in a manipulated (or purely "created" one). When you point a mic at some sound source and encode what it picks up digitally, it may contain information that is below the frequency range that your system can reproduce. THeoretically if the mic is flat enough, it could contain 1 Hz material (and if the sampling frequency is high enough, 30 KHz, too). If the mic is flatish to below 20 Hz and the original sound had content below 20 Hz, that sub 20 Hz content will be there whether anybody hears it or not. Much like in some stereo music recordings there turn out to be things like the subway going by the recording hall that could be heard on an LP if played back loudly enough, but the mixer and producers were blissfully unaware of.
> 
> 
> Now, take your noise that you've recorded and slow it down to half speed. You get everything an octave lower. Including the octave below 20 Hz or 15 Hz or 10 Hz if it was encoded onto the original sound. It's there digitally unless you filter it out. Doesn't mean you ever heard it when designing the sound. Same thing with an digital or analog octave divider/sub-bass producer or other things out of the bag of tricks. If the designer is listening to what he hears, he designs the sound to sound the way he wants it to. If he's not staring at an RTA (or doesn't care or thinks "those home theater buffs that are flat to below 5 Hz surely will find something to like in this") he may or may not even be aware that the content he can't hear is on the track. If he's doing his job the way we'd want him to, he's not focused on what he can't hear, he's designing the sound effect to sound great.
> 
> 
> Which means the effects person arguably doesn't "design" the part that's below his playback system's capability. They could (and some might argue should, for a variety of potentially appeling reasons) filter out the "subsonics" (choose your own cutoff point) since they did not specifically consider them in developing the sound. But obviously they don't always do that. It has long been clear, whether it came from an original microphone recording, pure digital creation, or analog and/or digital manipulation of a sound recording, many effects have content well below 20 Hz that clearly was present at the time the effect was created, because it's clearly correllated directly with the part of the effect that exists between 20 Hz and 20 KHz. Think of it however you want to. To my mind, it's a bonus for those of you who have the capability to reproduce it. It's not exactly unintended, but it's unmonitored as a part of the total effect. IMO, it's "real" enough that those who want to reproduce it aren't being unreasonable. (Although I think it makes perfect commercial sense to monitor and mix to the existing standard while it exists - - movie tickets are already too expensive and any significant additional cost is coming straight to you and me).
> 
> 
> I don't think that sound effects are designed for the most part on the big mixing stages where final mixing occurs. Too expensive, and not really needed. Just like they don't bring the orchestra into the mixing stage to record them . . . . I'd guess that development of individual sounds, which seems to engage a great deal of ingenuity and creativity, often occurs, for specific sounds, in multiple locations (record somewhere, manipulate in a studio, take your laptop home and keep manipulating when an idea hits you in the middle of the night, etc.).



Agree.. very well said..


For nube, who asked me earlier about Randy Thom.. next Wednesday night I'm having dinner with one person who can most definielty shed some light on your questions







..


What I am able to share I most certainly will.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filmmixer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> agree.. Very well said..
> 
> 
> To the poster who asked me earlier about randy thom.. Next wednesday night i'm going staright to one person who can answer your questions..
> 
> 
> What i am able to share i most certainly will.



:ddddddd


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are pushing me to buy this movie................not too hard to do it anyway.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone has it in 3D? If yes, what do you think?



I got the 3D BD delivered yesterday but probably won't get to watch until friday :-( Will definitely confirm after I get to. But reviews have it up there for 3D.


----------



## cr136124

I'm at MovieStop with the movie right in front of me saying "buy me"


Not sure what to do?


;o)


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm at MovieStop with the movie right in front of me saying "buy me"
> 
> 
> Not sure what to do?
> 
> 
> ;o)



It was entertaining


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/22004542
> 
> 
> It was entertaining



Kate is going home with me....


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124* /forum/post/22004663
> 
> 
> Kate is going home with me....



How can that be?? She's already coming home with me!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/22005240
> 
> 
> How can that be?? She's already coming home with me!



LOL.....a clone perhaps!?!?


No luck watching that movie today, I received my Velodyne SMS-1 and I was hooking it up and testing it with some know material.....what a difference!!!


----------



## MajorJuggler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/22004238
> 
> 
> First of all, the PDF you are linking to is for mixing 5.1 for broadcast/video.. it isn't a "spec" for mixing films..
> 
> 
> It was created by Dolby to help people who were used to mixing in stereo adapt to the "new" world of 5.1... even though there are references to dub stages, it was resigned in spirit for smaller mixing rooms and near field setups...



Ah-ha! That makes sense, and if I used sources that liberally without looking into them first in my regular profession I would be flogged,







thanks for the clarification. All good info, very cool, thanks for the thoughtful response. The world of sound production / reproduction is pretty interesting to me. I'm also listening to the Randy Thom interview now. Ha, even his VOICE has bass in it.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!* /forum/post/22004241
> 
> 
> Good luck with the Dissertation.



Thanks! Working on it now, but more on control theory than acoustics at the moment!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/22004411
> 
> 
> I got the 3D BD delivered yesterday but probably won't get to watch until friday :-( Will definitely confirm after I get to. But reviews have it up there for 3D.



Thanks! As you might noticed already, I purchased my 3D copy today and looking forward to see it tomorrow!


Cheers.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124* /forum/post/22005427
> 
> 
> Thanks! As you might noticed already, I purchased my 3D copy today and looking forward to see it tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Cheers.




I've just received Underworld and The Divide. Will watch them both this weekend. Paid off the neighbors, but now it's back to what to do about the wife.












Ian


----------



## pokekevin

Just read that Immortals was the first film mixed with an IOSONO system? Also said ToddAO went with IOSONO? Marc??


----------



## javanpohl

Underworld was too much for my sub (Outlaw LFM-ex plus)--the poor guy was having a hard time with the really intense stuff (the super Lycan). Also, that was the first time I had to turn my sub down, I don't know if that was because the level knob was messed with (high possibility) or if the bass was just really that hot. It reminded me of Hot Fuzz, where everything goes SWOOSH and BOOM! I guess I have to disagree with some of the posters on here... yeah, you CAN have too much bass.


----------



## SmokenAshes

Thinking about buying Awakening. How is it in terms of story, action, and sound?


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes* /forum/post/22006575
> 
> 
> Thinking about buying Awakening. How is it in terms of story, action, and sound?



It depends on what you like. The story is nonsense. Have you seen any of the previous Underworld movies? It's basically vampires vs werewolves. There's plenty of action and it's mostly Kate Beckinsale kicking ass. The sound is great and the bass is some of the most intense ever.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes* /forum/post/22006575
> 
> 
> Thinking about buying Awakening. How is it in terms of story, action, and sound?



Audiowise it's decent, not over cooked like some more recent releases.

I'm a fan of the previous films. The film felt short to me and missing something, I bet it's laying on the cutting room floor.

I'm hoping there will be an extended cut at some point.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Audiowise it's decent, not over cooked like some more recent releases.
> 
> I'm a fan of the previous films. The film felt short to me and missing something, I bet it's laying on the cutting room floor.
> 
> I'm hoping there will be an extended cut at some point.



Wow yeah. Just looked at the run time. That's kinda a red flag.


----------



## mojomike

Maybe it's just me getting old, but I find most movies at 2 hours + seem overly long unless they happen to have gripping stories. Underworld Awakening's story was really nothing special. It was basically just a lot of dumb, though very effective action. At under an hour and a half, I though it was just right.


----------



## Test123455

Pretty crappy movie story wise, good sound, and pretty sweet action. Kate beckinsale (sp) is hot.


----------



## Rubicon_Joey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/22007010
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me getting old, but I find most movies at 2 hours + seem overly long unless they happen to have gripping stories. Underworld Awakening's story was really nothing special. It was basically just a lot of dumb, though very effective action. At under an hour and a half, I though it was just right.



I'm 24 and have the same thoughts. Anything more than 2 hours better be well worth it. I gave up on Avatar after the first hour. Tried to watch the Thin Red Line a few nights ago and gave up on it to. I had seen it before when I was younger but, just couldn't sit through 3 hours of it again. Catch Me If You Can, Braveheart, The Green Mile, and Dances with Wolves are all on my list of long movies that push the threshold of too long. They are all good movies but, after the first couple hours I found myself wondering when they would end.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/22002616
> 
> 
> 
> All you do is bully me with comments that we should monitor what we are mixing, giving me the suggestion that we introduce a filter into our b-chain that we can turn on and off at will, and in the same breath then say you're not advocating full range monitoring, then saying we need to monitor the ULF...
> 
> 
> Am I the only one confused by this?



Hopefully, yes. I do not advocate full BW reproduction _in cinemas_. That has nothing to do with the discussion of what content you're mixing with what monitoring capability. I made the distinction (apparently unsuccessfully) to attempt to keep the cinema playback systems out of the discussion.


There's nothing more to it.













> Quote:
> Now you're putting word in my mouth and I don't appreciate it.
> 
> 
> I never said metering wasn't important....
> 
> 
> I don't use it as a a barometer to gauge what should be coming out of the speakers...
> 
> 
> I use my ears for that....
> 
> 
> When it comes to the subject of this thread, why does it sound "unreasonable."
> 
> 
> In the end, it's what it sounds like, not what the RTA is telling you...



As far as putting words in your mouth goes, here are your words, quoted:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/21992185
> 
> *It.might surprise you, but in my experience its not based on meterig but just your ears.
> 
> 
> I have comprehensive meters available, but I don't think I've used them more than a couple times to look at frequency content.
> 
> 
> Most mixer I know would say the same.
> 
> 
> I do know that sound designers, in general, are quite well aware of what ULF exists in their material... I know people like Randy Thom work hard at it, as is evidenced by their consistently potent tracks.*
> 
> 
> What they can monitor on the dub stage is another matter, and its always going to be a compromise when you have an established standard in place (with over 15,000 plus movie screens, etc. )



Here ^^ is what compelled me to post in this "discussion".


What I take away from this is that you are confirming what others have said in the past, that mixers have no way to monitor ULF, most of them doing the mix by ear, so it can only be viewed in the end as unintended artifact that may actually be a detriment to the overall soundtrack, which you have subsequently confirmed with your chief engineer.


I'm sorry but this is huge.


If you choose to ignore the content in the process of creating your end product, for whatever reason, and your chief engineer believes it may actually take away from the quality of your product, why is it in there?


Am I the only one confused by this?


Bosso


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Audiowise it's decent, not over cooked like some more recent releases.
> 
> I'm a fan of the previous films. The film felt short to me and missing something, I bet it's laying on the cutting room floor.
> 
> I'm hoping there will be an extended cut at some point.



So more of a rental than anything huh?


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, yes. I do not advocate full BW reproduction in cinemas. That has nothing to do with the discussion of what content you're mixing with what monitoring capability. I made the distinction (apparently unsuccessfully) to attempt to keep the cinema playback systems out of the discussion.
> 
> 
> There's nothing more to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as putting words in your mouth goes, here are your words, quoted:
> 
> 
> Here ^^ is what compelled me to post in this "discussion".
> 
> 
> What I take away from this is that you are confirming what others have said in the past, that mixers have no way to monitor ULF, most of them doing the mix by ear, so it can only be viewed in the end as unintended artifact that may actually be a detriment to the overall soundtrack, which you have subsequently confirmed with your chief engineer.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but this is huge.
> 
> 
> If you choose to ignore the content in the process of creating your end product, for whatever reason, and your chief engineer believes it may actually take away from the quality of your product, why is it in there?
> 
> 
> Am I the only one confused by this?
> 
> 
> Bosso



You think its huge.


You're the only one making a big deal about.this.


Stop trying to make me and my peers seem incompetent.


We all know there is content in there we can not hear....


There is no difference between a dub and tthe cinema.


Have fun on your crusade.


I have nothing more to add to.this.conversation.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You think its huge.
> 
> 
> You're the only one making a big deal about.this.
> 
> 
> Stop trying to make me and my peers seem incompetent.
> 
> 
> We all know there is content.in there we can not hear....
> 
> 
> There is no difference between a dub and tthe cinema.
> 
> 
> Have fun on your crusade.
> 
> 
> I have nothing more to add to.this.conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Omg yes to this. Now let's talk more about which movies are slammin'.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772* /forum/post/22007333
> 
> 
> Omg yes to this. Now let's talk more about which movies are slammin'.



does it matter how low those movies go?


for a while this thread only seemed interested in movies that had content below 15hz


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

Randy Thom comments on "low frequency" effects. ULF is not mentioned, so does Randy Thom even care about that issue?


http://www.filmsound.org/QA/low_freq.htm


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl* /forum/post/22006495
> 
> 
> Underworld was too much for my sub (Outlaw LFM-ex plus)--the poor guy was having a hard time with the really intense stuff (the super Lycan). Also, that was the first time I had to turn my sub down, I don't know if that was because the level knob was messed with (high possibility) or if the bass was just really that hot. It reminded me of Hot Fuzz, where everything goes SWOOSH and BOOM! I guess I have to disagree with some of the posters on here... yeah, you CAN have too much bass.



I watched the first 5-10 mins of it and it had some good intense bass. I plan to watch the whole movie tonite. What do you mean by 'too much for your Outlaw'? Did it distort?


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl* /forum/post/22006495
> 
> 
> Underworld was too much for my sub (Outlaw LFM-ex plus)--the poor guy was having a hard time with the really intense stuff (the super Lycan). Also, that was the first time I had to turn my sub down, I don't know if that was because the level knob was messed with (high possibility) or if the bass was just really that hot. It reminded me of Hot Fuzz, where everything goes SWOOSH and BOOM! I guess I have to disagree with some of the posters on here... *yeah, you CAN have too much bass*.



*Gasp!* BLASPHEMY!!!

I was more concerned with my room falling apart than my sub!


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/22007351
> 
> 
> does it matter how low those movies go?
> 
> 
> for a while this thread only seemed interested in movies that had content below 15hz



Personally, what really matters to me is whether the soundtrack moves me, both figuratively and literally. How it achieves that end doesn't overly concern me. If it gets there with a dollop of very low frequencies as some do, that's fine. If it does it with big power at 30hz, that too is fine. The bottom line is whether the sound effects make the film more exciting and engaging. It's like a tasty hot dog. Maybe it's better not to get overly concerned about what goes into it. If it tastes good, enjoy.


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/22007127
> 
> 
> Hopefully, yes. I do not advocate full BW reproduction _in cinemas_. That has nothing to do with the discussion of what content you're mixing with what monitoring capability. I made the distinction (apparently unsuccessfully) to attempt to keep the cinema playback systems out of the discussion.
> 
> 
> There's nothing more to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as putting words in your mouth goes, here are your words, quoted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ^^ is what compelled me to post in this "discussion".
> 
> 
> What I take away from this is that you are confirming what others have said in the past, that mixers have no way to monitor ULF, most of them doing the mix by ear, so it can only be viewed in the end as unintended artifact that may actually be a detriment to the overall soundtrack, which you have subsequently confirmed with your chief engineer.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but this is huge.
> 
> 
> If you choose to ignore the content in the process of creating your end product, for whatever reason, and your chief engineer believes it may actually take away from the quality of your product, why is it in there?
> 
> 
> Am I the only one confused by this?
> 
> 
> Bosso




I just don't see it as a big deal. There reportedly guys out there in the music arena that can and did make dynamite huge-selling mixes on Yamaha NS10 monitors. Those things sound to me like they are holding their nose and they roll off sharply below about 90 Hz. So the mixer never heard the bass drum sock that they put in at 50 or 60 Hz, at least in its full glory, but knew how to set it relative to the rest of the bass drum sound.


But much like the fundamental of a low E on the bass, the sub 20Hz content in movies is created "naturally" as part of the creation of the effects to which it attaches itself. Which is why it doesn't eff everything up on a system like yours. Get the 20Hz plus part right and the lower frequencies fall in line simply because that's what they do.


I wouldn't go pushing for high passing film mixes if I enjoyed (and could reproduce) the deep stuff. Presumably they don't high pass because they feel that in most cases it doesn't cause real problems. If the theater has ported speakers, they'll be high passed well above the infra region being discussed here, so the signal doesn't get to the woofers or sub at all. IDK if sealed subs would be high passed, but presumably in most sealed speakers the effect of the cab itself would keep the sub from causing massive wasted excursion below the system's ability to output levels high enough to be audible, so that you aren't losing the ability to reproduce higher frequencies (say 30 Hz and up for a typicalish theater) audibly and without undue distortion.


To some degree the issue begins to boil down to how deep one's own system goes. IIRC, yours is lfat to 5 Hz or maybe lower. Hell, there's 2 octaves between 5 Hz and 1.25 Hz that maybe somebody else can reproduce. Should somebody whose system goes to 1.25 Hz be worried if their mixes were made on speaekrs that only go to 5 Hz?


If, as seems to be the case based on the wild if narrow popularity of very low frequency reproduction on this board, the monitoring system currently in use results in a mix that translates well onto systems with deeper extension, isn't that enough? Or should we throw out every recording from the last 2 or 3 decades that was mixed on NS10s because the mixer didn't hear the 40 to 80 Hz octave as it would be reporduced on a fuller range system? If it works, it works. To me that's the end of the story.


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/22007127
> 
> 
> What I take away from this is that you are confirming what others have said in the past, that mixers have no way to monitor ULF, most of them doing the mix by ear, so it can only be viewed in the end as unintended artifact that may actually be a detriment to the overall soundtrack, which you have subsequently confirmed with your chief engineer.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but this is huge.



It's only "huge" for people that are obsessed with faithfully reproducing content down to single digit numbers and if there were excessive amounts of perceivable low frequency energy in recordings. How much perceived loudness do sounds below 20Hz add or better, how much perceived loudness is taken away when subs roll off below 20Hz? How much sense does it even make to think in pitch and octaves below 20Hz?


Nevertheless it would probably be a good idea to standardize a low frequency roll-off to end this secondary discussion in sound reproduction.


----------



## maxmercy

As JHaz says above (paraphrased) 'leave well enough alone'....


If mix stages had 5Hz capability, what's to say that some editors/mixers/whoever wouldn't highpass more than they do now (to preserve headroom, etc)? I LIKE the fact that some films reach to 15, 10Hz and below. But look at all the peak/avg graphs out there, most take a dive below 30 Hz. Could be a shallow dive, but dive nonetheless....


I hope sound editors keep leaving plenty of sub-25Hz goodness like they do now.....I'd hate to lose that just because people 'knew' it was there...


Let's face it. It boils down to economics. An actuary out there has probably done the numbers and concluded that 25Hz was the point where not too much had to be spent per auditorium to reproduce, whether that auditorium was used for production or exhibition. Every octave down requires 4x the displacement.


Although those of us that can reproduce sub-20 and even sub-10Hz content may seem 'plentiful' here, we are not even on the radar as far as general sales. Go around your neighborhood and see who can even do 30Hz. Odds are not many. We are the minority, whether we like it or not. And telling folks in charge at Todd AO that they will need to spend $xx to get to 10Hz, and $xxxxxxxxxxxx to insulate one auditorium from another for 10Hz when 25Hz already bleeds through, they would have you sent to a psych ward, especially if it was to cater to the .01% of BluRay disc purchasers......there is simply NO economic incentive to go 1Hz lower, as much as some of us would want it.....


JSS


----------



## RMK!

Gold Stars for maxmercy and JHaz.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the first 5-10 mins of it and it had some good intense bass. I plan to watch the whole movie tonite. What do you mean by 'too much for your Outlaw'? Did it distort?



My outlaw didn't distort!


----------



## wingnut4772

Good lawd the bass on Underworld Awakening is ridiculous. Distractingly so IMO.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/22008318
> 
> 
> there is simply NO economic incentive to go 1Hz lower, as much as some of us would want it.....
> 
> 
> JSS



you would think they would want something special for IMAX theaters


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/22007783
> 
> 
> it's like a tasty hot dog. Maybe it's better not to get overly concerned about what goes into it. If it tastes good, enjoy.



:d


----------



## jchong

This exchange between bossobass and FilmMixer has been interesting.


I see a few people above (like JHAz and maxmercy and RMK!) seeming to support the notion that the low, low bass content isn't important and this is indirectly in defense of what FilmMixer wrote. From the enthusiast's point of view, this appears to me to be a major paradigm shift here on AVS. In the past have we not seen many enthusiasts pushing the envelope of bass reproduction, people like bossobass, MKtheater, notnyt... whenever these guys talk about their equipment and rooms and post graphs showing FR graphs down to the single-digits and how loud they can go, everybody goes "ooh" and "aaah". Nowadays we also have many owners of multiple uber-subs, multiples of PB13s, Submersives, Captivators, etc... many also which can hit the low teens or high single-digits with headroom to spare.


In general these systems are praised and everybody seems to want to shoot for these targets. Yes, the vast majority of people don't have the means or space to do it, but it remains a dream, a dream that many live vicariously through the posts of the members with these uber sub systems.


Correspondingly, with these systems the enthusiasts want to look for content that will justify these systems. Hence isn't that the whole point of this thread? People talking about movies with great bass. Listening is just not enough and there are many calls for graphs to be posted of monster scenes. When the SpecLab or what-have-you chart shows strong bass below 20Hz (or even better below 10Hz) everybody goes "whoa" and there's a rush to buy the title or rent it. Similarly when there is a filter in place (infamously with M&C) everybody expresses their disappointment with the release.


I mean generally isn't this the view portrayed on AVS? People aiming for the best bass reproduction system and best bass movies?


Now we learn that the standards used in mixing don't really require such deep, deep bass reproduction. My impression from reading what FilmMixer said is that if you have a system that does down to 20Hz well, that is sufficient to reproduce what the mixers intended. If this is so, then suddenly the targets have changed. No longer do we need to lust after systems that go down to 10Hz. To me that part of it is huge because it is a paradigm shift from what we've come to expect.


Another huge part is that we thought that some of these uber low sound effects (as evidenced by the many SpecLab graphs posted before) were deliberately mixed in. Like an Easter Egg thrown in by the mixers for those enthusiasts with the mega sub bass systems. Now we learn that these might be artifacts or unintended. To me that was quite a revelation.


Again I do thank FilmMixer for sharing his views. I helps me to understand the industry practice and standards. It also causes me to review my expectations and what I should aim for.


----------



## maxmercy

jchong,


I am in the 'love the bass' minority, and love all the releases where clean, ULF is included. I picked up Underworld:Awakening on Redbox today to see how it does (please no clipping...). I can go to 15Hz, but distortion limits me below that, so I highpass (unfortunately).


I think the sound designers may include the ULF as easter eggs, especially if the sound design rooms are small and outfitted with big sealed subs. It may be very intentional, and that makes me happy, even if the mix stage is unaware due to lack of capability.


But thinking that we can influence an industry into spending millions of dollars equipping all mix facilities to a new spec (I'm talking more spent on insulating ULF bleed than actually getting the output), is kinda far fetched. Would I like it to happen? Yes and no. Yes, in that some mixers may go to town with ULF effects. No, in that some mixers/directors/whoever may want the film to be mixed for the 'majority' of theaters, and cut out the ULF, or for a 'home' mix, because the majority cannot reach down to 20Hz. THAT scares me more than the blissful ignorance that may exist now, due to the spec.


Remember, Stanley Kubrick had ALL of his films mixed in MONO, so that he would know how his film would look and sound in the least well equipped of theaters.....George Lucas' Stag screening theater only goes to 25Hz, IIRC.


As far as IMAX, I dunno. I know the Chicago IMAX was re-equipped with Danley TH50s and they got response down to 10Hz (not sure how many dB down or THD at that freq, but they claim it, even though the TH50 is a 20Hz tapped horn). I use two 15" loaded 22Hz folded horns and due to using them less than full tilt, I can boost below 22Hz and use room gain to get solid output to 15Hz. Eventually I will move to eight 15" drivers and hopefully get flat down to 10Hz, but the quest will likely end there, and what I get below is what I get, until I move into a different house or something.


The IMAX where I live really had an anemic low end, but I was about 8 rows from the top. I imagine ten rows up from the bottom center would get some pretty decent slam.....just due to -6dB/doubling. I SINCERELY HOPE Avengers does not get the THOR treatment. There are moments in that film that BEG for sub-20Hz content. Please tell me that blowing the six 18" drivers during mixing didn't make the mix team highpass the whole flick......fingers CROSSED.


JSS


PS - FilmMixer's insight is awesome. I feel very privileged having him contribute here; like having an 'inside look' into some of the parts of movie-making we love....


By the same token, I have learned so much from Bosso and consider him a friend, even if he gets really enthusiastic at times. I see his point. I see FilmMixer's point. I kind of live in the middle. I see the economics of scale working against changing the spec, but I love ULF, and films that do it right....


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong* /forum/post/22009077
> 
> 
> This exchange between bossobass and FilmMixer has been interesting.
> 
> 
> I see a few people above (like JHAz and maxmercy and RMK!) seeming to support the notion that the low, low bass content isn't important and this is indirectly in defense of what FilmMixer wrote. From the enthusiast's point of view, this appears to me to be a major paradigm shift here on AVS. In the past have we not seen many enthusiasts pushing the envelope of bass reproduction, people like bossobass, MKtheater, notnyt... whenever these guys talk about their equipment and rooms and post graphs showing FR graphs down to the single-digits and how loud they can go, everybody goes "ooh" and "aaah". Nowadays we also have many owners of multiple uber-subs, multiples of PB13s, Submersives, Captivators, etc... many also which can hit the low teens or high single-digits with headroom to spare.
> 
> 
> In general these systems are praised and everybody seems to want to shoot for these targets. Yes, the vast majority of people don't have the means or space to do it, but it remains a dream, a dream that many live vicariously through the posts of the members with these uber sub systems.
> 
> 
> Correspondingly, with these systems the enthusiasts want to look for content that will justify these systems. Hence isn't that the whole point of this thread? People talking about movies with great bass. Listening is just not enough and there are many calls for graphs to be posted of monster scenes. When the SpecLab or what-have-you chart shows strong bass below 20Hz (or even better below 10Hz) everybody goes "whoa" and there's a rush to buy the title or rent it. Similarly when there is a filter in place (infamously with M&C) everybody expresses their disappointment with the release.
> 
> 
> I mean generally isn't this the view portrayed on AVS? People aiming for the best bass reproduction system and best bass movies?
> 
> 
> Now we learn that the standards used in mixing don't really require such deep, deep bass reproduction. My impression from reading what FilmMixer said is that if you have a system that does down to 20Hz well, that is sufficient to reproduce what the mixers intended. If this is so, then suddenly the targets have changed. No longer do we need to lust after systems that go down to 10Hz. To me that part of it is huge because it is a paradigm shift from what we've come to expect.
> 
> 
> Another huge part is that we thought that some of these uber low sound effects (as evidenced by the many SpecLab graphs posted before) were deliberately mixed in. Like an Easter Egg thrown in by the mixers for those enthusiasts with the mega sub bass systems. Now we learn that these might be artifacts or unintended. To me that was quite a revelation.
> 
> 
> Again I do thank FilmMixer for sharing his views. I helps me to understand the industry practice and standards. It also causes me to review my expectations and what I should aim for.



Good post!


----------



## FilmMixer

max...


Avengers did not get filtered at all.


And thanks for the kind words


I am truly lucky to be a part of this business.


And I am truly lucky to have a place like AVS to learn from, contribute to and rely upon to continuously amaze me.


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong* /forum/post/22007726
> 
> 
> I watched the first 5-10 mins of it and it had some good intense bass. I plan to watch the whole movie tonite. What do you mean by 'too much for your Outlaw'? Did it distort?



Yeah, it distorted on several scenes. I've only had it do that once so far, on the Kremlin explosion scene in Ghost Protocol


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/22009196
> 
> 
> jchong,
> 
> 
> I am in the 'love the bass' minority, and love all the releases where clean, ULF is included. I picked up Underworld:Awakening on Redbox today to see how it does (please no clipping...). I can go to 15Hz, but distortion limits me below that, so I highpass (unfortunately).
> 
> 
> I think the sound designers may include the ULF as easter eggs, especially if the sound design rooms are small and outfitted with big sealed subs. It may be very intentional, and that makes me happy, even if the mix stage is unaware due to lack of capability.
> 
> 
> But thinking that we can influence an industry into spending millions of dollars equipping all mix facilities to a new spec (I'm talking more spent on insulating ULF bleed than actually getting the output), is kinda far fetched. Would I like it to happen? Yes and no. Yes, in that some mixers may go to town with ULF effects. No, in that some mixers/directors/whoever may want the film to be mixed for the 'majority' of theaters, and cut out the ULF, or for a 'home' mix, because the majority cannot reach down to 20Hz. THAT scares me more than the blissful ignorance that may exist now, due to the spec.



I'm under no illusion that we can influence the industry. FilmMixer has stated the economic and practical considerations and I can understand that.


The revelation to me was more of how mixers deliberately design the soundtrack. I've always thought that in the last few years mixers were purposefully creating more and more potent soundtracks. We eagerly anticipate the latest bassfest movie and it seemed like some newer releases were pushing the envelope - this whole thread exists for that purpose. We had HTTYD, Tron, Immortals, Underworld Awakening... movies like this justified the enthusiast spending big bucks to get better bass systems to extract every bit of bass from the movies.


So it was an eye-opener to read that mixers were actually mixing to a different standard. I assumed that mixers mixed in subterranean bass and if certain theaters can't reproduce that low, it would be left to the individual theater to high pass it or their equipment already has subsonic filters built in. But looking at it again, if the majority of theaters don't go that low, it might not justify a studio spending extra money to get the mixers to spend time and effort to deliberately design another octave below. I think this was FilmMixer's point about how the economics drives the design of a soundtrack. From a technical standpoint there is nothing that would prevent a mixer from purposefully designing a soundtrack down to single-digits. The barrier is money. Does it justify spending more money to equip a stage to play to single-digits, does it justify spending more money on a mixer's time to design to single-digits? I guess the producer or director makes that call.


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/22009391
> 
> 
> max...
> 
> 
> Avengers did not get filtered at all.
> 
> 
> And thanks for the kind words
> 
> 
> I am truly lucky to be a part of this business.
> 
> 
> And I am truly lucky to have a place like AVS to learn from, contribute to and rely upon to continuously amaze me.



Great to know about Avengers. Really looking forward to the bluray release.


Some questions Marc... when you do your work on the stage what level do you monitor at? It is at reference level? Or do you play it softer than that?


Is hearing health one of the occupational hazards for you guys?


----------



## jaramill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/22009226
> 
> 
> Good post!



+1 as well.


"Jchong's" post was the ONLY one that I read that was in laymen's terms in describing the argument between member "bossobass" and "Film Mixer" with regards to ULF (Ultra-Low Frequency - aka bass) in movies. In the end there are 2 sides and I'm just a new enthusiast that has a true HTS (Martin Logan with an Outlaw LFM-1 EX sub). I'm not hardcore but we are lucky to have "industry people" posting on here. Let's just keep it civil and we're all good.


P.S. - Will be seeing The Avengers this Sat at my local IMAX 3D. Will post my views on how it sounded this weekend.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Great to know about Avengers. Really looking forward to the bluray release.
> 
> 
> Some questions Marc... when you do your work on the stage what level do you monitor at? It is at reference level? Or do you play it softer than that?
> 
> 
> Is hearing health one of the occupational hazards for you guys?



Reference level is nothing to him!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, it distorted on several scenes. I've only had it do that once so far, on the Kremlin explosion scene in Ghost Protocol



Which scenes? I had no issues thankfully


----------



## maxmercy

FM,


So glad to hear that Avengers was not high-passed. Any other good tidbits from an alleged dinner conversation you may want to add?


All,


Just got done with U:A. It is for real, but only a peak/avg graph will tell the full tale. I got a T:L feel from it, without the terrible clipping.


There is much more above 25Hz in this film than below, and it is used well. I equate it to T:L as far as bass depth. Content % is off the charts, but that is due to script. It is a rollercoaster from beginning to end, a little exposition, and just boom from the outset. For a barely feature film (it is short and sweet), it packs a TON of action and sound, and doesn't bore.


No clipping I could pick up with the MarkI eardrum, but with an 11-month-old sleeping in the house, -16dB and subwoofer line out set 2dB hot with DynEQ engaged was all I could wager (clipping reveals itself at all volumes, though).


Very well done. Decent story, there will likely be sequels. Sort of a 'reboot' feel to it, with lots of homage to the original film (still be best one, 2nd best is Rise of the Lycans).


I know a lot of films will depend on the room and particular resonances of walls/furniture, but the Sonic Cannon scene in The Incredible Hulk is still the best single scene I have ever experienced in my room. It makes people want to simply run for cover, thinking the room is gonna collapse.


I may think otherwise with this flick at my normal -10dBRef that I listen at. That would be 4x the wattage to the speakers.


BTW - Great ending credit track choice and mix.


Will I buy it? Prob not. Bass is secondary to story and overall experience for me.


JSS


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good lawd the bass on Underworld Awakening is ridiculous..



+1. Ridiculously awesome. Just finish watching the whole movie and it has just become my favorite demo movie. Not only just the loud intensive deep bass but the surround mix is just fantastic all around. Love it.


----------



## pokekevin

To test whether or not my subs are EQed correctly I use X-Men First Class and the Art of Flight. Art of Flight bottomed out my sub worse than any other film hahah. It was due to EQ errors though


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/22009196
> 
> 
> jchong,
> 
> 
> I am in the 'love the bass' minority, and love all the releases where clean, ULF is included. I picked up Underworld:Awakening on Redbox today to see how it does (please no clipping...). I can go to 15Hz, but distortion limits me below that, so I highpass (unfortunately).
> 
> 
> I think the sound designers may include the ULF as easter eggs, especially if the sound design rooms are small and outfitted with big sealed subs. It may be very intentional, and that makes me happy, even if the mix stage is unaware due to lack of capability.
> 
> 
> But thinking that we can influence an industry into spending millions of dollars equipping all mix facilities to a new spec (I'm talking more spent on insulating ULF bleed than actually getting the output), is kinda far fetched. Would I like it to happen? Yes and no. Yes, in that some mixers may go to town with ULF effects. No, in that some mixers/directors/whoever may want the film to be mixed for the 'majority' of theaters, and cut out the ULF, or for a 'home' mix, because the majority cannot reach down to 20Hz. THAT scares me more than the blissful ignorance that may exist now, due to the spec.
> 
> 
> Remember, Stanley Kubrick had ALL of his films mixed in MONO, so that he would know how his film would look and sound in the least well equipped of theaters.....George Lucas' Stag screening theater only goes to 25Hz, IIRC.
> 
> 
> As far as IMAX, I dunno. I know the Chicago IMAX was re-equipped with Danley TH50s and they got response down to 10Hz (not sure how many dB down or THD at that freq, but they claim it, even though the TH50 is a 20Hz tapped horn). I use two 15" loaded 22Hz folded horns and due to using them less than full tilt, I can boost below 22Hz and use room gain to get solid output to 15Hz. Eventually I will move to eight 15" drivers and hopefully get flat down to 10Hz, but the quest will likely end there, and what I get below is what I get, until I move into a different house or something.
> 
> 
> The IMAX where I live really had an anemic low end, but I was about 8 rows from the top. I imagine ten rows up from the bottom center would get some pretty decent slam.....just due to -6dB/doubling. I SINCERELY HOPE Avengers does not get the THOR treatment. There are moments in that film that BEG for sub-20Hz content. Please tell me that blowing the six 18" drivers during mixing didn't make the mix team highpass the whole flick......fingers CROSSED.
> 
> 
> JSS
> 
> 
> PS - FilmMixer's insight is awesome. I feel very privileged having him contribute here; like having an 'inside look' into some of the parts of movie-making we love....
> 
> 
> By the same token, I have learned so much from Bosso and consider him a friend, even if he gets really enthusiastic at times. I see his point. I see FilmMixer's point. I kind of live in the middle. I see the economics of scale working against changing the spec, but I love ULF, and films that do it right....



Now _this_ is a good post! Add me to the list of 'Love the Bass' bassheads. Gimme clean, dynamic 3-120hz LFE please. Well said, JSS.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer* /forum/post/22009391
> 
> 
> max...
> 
> 
> Avengers did not get filtered at all.
> 
> 
> And thanks for the kind words
> 
> 
> I am truly lucky to be a part of this business.
> 
> 
> And I am truly lucky to have a place like AVS to learn from, contribute to and rely upon to continuously amaze me.



Marc, always a pleasure to read your posts. I feel honored to have your presence here at AVS and I can not thank you enough for your contributions. Sure would like to meet you someday to shake your hand. Thought any more on a get-together tour down where you work?


----------



## pokekevin

Not really related but was on youtube on saw this video about a car subwoofer set up. Makes me wonder how it would sound in the car lool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf3X1nNKpgM


----------



## DrPainMD

anyone have a link to where i can get it?


----------



## maxmercy

 http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/spectra1.html#download 


Newest version is 2.77


JSS


Good to see you back DrP!


----------



## DrPainMD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/22010470
> 
> http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/spectra1.html#download
> 
> 
> Newest version is 2.77
> 
> 
> JSS
> 
> 
> Good to see you back DrP!



thanks for the link


i need help getting it to work now, LOL


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/22009706
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of films will depend on the room and particular resonances of walls/furniture, but the Sonic Cannon scene in The Incredible Hulk is still the best single scene I have ever experienced in my room. It makes people want to simply run for cover, thinking the room is gonna collapse.
> 
> 
> JSS




Maybe we should review that scene again.


I don't recall continuous major league infra in that scene, but there was plenty of loud bass in the audible range.


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong* /forum/post/22009077
> 
> 
> This exchange between bossobass and FilmMixer has been interesting.
> 
> 
> I see a few people above (like JHAz and maxmercy and RMK!) seeming to support the notion that the low, low bass content isn't important and this is indirectly in defense of what FilmMixer wrote. From the enthusiast's point of view, this appears to me to be a major paradigm shift here on AVS. In the past have we not seen many enthusiasts pushing the envelope of bass reproduction, people like bossobass, MKtheater, notnyt... whenever these guys talk about their equipment and rooms and post graphs showing FR graphs down to the single-digits and how loud they can go, everybody goes "ooh" and "aaah". Nowadays we also have many owners of multiple uber-subs, multiples of PB13s, Submersives, Captivators, etc... many also which can hit the low teens or high single-digits with headroom to spare.
> 
> 
> In general these systems are praised and everybody seems to want to shoot for these targets. Yes, the vast majority of people don't have the means or space to do it, but it remains a dream, a dream that many live vicariously through the posts of the members with these uber sub systems.
> 
> 
> Correspondingly, with these systems the enthusiasts want to look for content that will justify these systems. Hence isn't that the whole point of this thread? People talking about movies with great bass. Listening is just not enough and there are many calls for graphs to be posted of monster scenes. When the SpecLab or what-have-you chart shows strong bass below 20Hz (or even better below 10Hz) everybody goes "whoa" and there's a rush to buy the title or rent it. Similarly when there is a filter in place (infamously with M&C) everybody expresses their disappointment with the release.
> 
> 
> I mean generally isn't this the view portrayed on AVS? People aiming for the best bass reproduction system and best bass movies?
> 
> 
> Now we learn that the standards used in mixing don't really require such deep, deep bass reproduction. My impression from reading what FilmMixer said is that if you have a system that does down to 20Hz well, that is sufficient to reproduce what the mixers intended. If this is so, then suddenly the targets have changed. No longer do we need to lust after systems that go down to 10Hz. To me that part of it is huge because it is a paradigm shift from what we've come to expect.
> 
> 
> Another huge part is that we thought that some of these uber low sound effects (as evidenced by the many SpecLab graphs posted before) were deliberately mixed in. Like an Easter Egg thrown in by the mixers for those enthusiasts with the mega sub bass systems. Now we learn that these might be artifacts or unintended. To me that was quite a revelation.
> 
> 
> Again I do thank FilmMixer for sharing his views. I helps me to understand the industry practice and standards. It also causes me to review my expectations and what I should aim for.




I am surprised that this information was such a revelation for you, but I think your last sentence is a good takeaway







. I like ULF effects to the extent that my system can produce them. It has never been my goal to reproduce significant


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!* /forum/post/22010909
> 
> 
> I am surprised that this information was such a revelation for you, but I think your last sentence is a good takeaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I like ULF effects to the extent that my system can produce them. It has never been my goal to reproduce significant


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/22010965
> 
> 
> That is just it though, it is not hard to do it, just takes multiple sealed subs with power and a boost depending on your room. No filters needed at all and you know everything on that disc is accounted for. It took me a minute to boost my low end and EQ my subs.



You missed my point. I want to hear what the films director and sound engineering team intended for me to hear and, at the levels that a top tier commercial theater would re-produce them. That is all I want/need ...


----------



## MKtheater

True, I want everything on the disc at reference. My closest IMAX actually plays movies at reference and the bass seems like it goes to 20hz with authority. MI:4 had a ton of bass at the IMAX.


----------



## mojomike

I too am happy with ref levels down to 14 or 15 hz or so. Getting deeper in my room would require many more subs, much more power, beefed up circuitry, etc. For me, I can't see sufficient benefit vs. the cost and hassle.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/22011134
> 
> 
> I too am happy with ref levels down to 14 or 15 hz or so. Getting deeper in my room would require many more subs, much more power, beefed up circuitry, etc. For me, I can't see sufficient benefit vs. the cost and hassle.



Exactly! Every room has different requirements. Anyone can do it with DIY but not everyone wants to.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/22009196
> 
> 
> 
> By the same token, I have learned so much from Bosso and consider him a friend, even if he gets really enthusiastic at times. I see his point. I see FilmMixer's point. I kind of live in the middle. I see the economics of scale working against changing the spec, but I love ULF, and films that do it right....



Thanks, Doc. You are one of the few who gets it. Don't think for a second that I wouldn't very much prefer that comfy middle ground. Everyone loves everyone and it matters while it doesn't matter. My position is that if no one takes the so-called "extreme" side, there would be no middle.


For the record, it's the sound designer who makes the soundtrack in the octaves this thread is dedicated to, not the mixer. What would there be to mix if the effect wasn't created in the first place?


FM has confirmed that "guys like" Randy Thom are well aware of the content in the effects they create specifically for the movie. I have agreed with that fact for a long time, save for I correction in my personal preferences: There are no guys like Randy Thom:


Indeed, if you take WOTW, HTTYD, Percy Jackson, The Incredibles, Last Airbender, Horton Hears A Who, The Simpson's Movie, Ratatouille, Eragon, Polar Express, Monster House, Harry Potter, Laura Croft, Iron Giant, Jumanji, Backdraft, etc... all the way back to Apocalypse Now... out of the master list, the gaping hole and its effect on the rest of the list would probably have been enough that the list might not exist at all.


Those who cling to this notion that the first 3 octaves of the effect (more than half of the 3-120 Hz bandwidth, BTW, in case you're counting) are no big deal, with all sorts of quotes, links and opinions (mostly opinions), are the fanatics from where I sit. Really, just suggest taking out the top 3 octaves and roll off with no ability to monitor above 2500 Hz and there would be an instant gigantic and universal ROFL.


I find it insulting that FM tells me his chief engineer thinks that 55% of the .1 channel is a detriment to the remaining 45%, that he thinks it's no big deal. He says that they know sound designers are well aware of the content of their effects, but that mixers have no way to monitor that content because of a self imposed standard. And then accuses me of "trying to make him and his peers seem incompetent".


Right. Just leave the effect intact and don't red line... good job, thank you.


To the accusations that I'm somehow obsessed with accurate .1 channel audio reproduction; I built a simple sealed dual opposed driver sub 9 years ago, minded the signal chain roll off and attached a signal shaper and amplifier and that was it. 3-120 Hz at the LP. It cost far less than the so-called Uber Subs folks talk about here. It cost less than the measurement hardware that confirmed its response. Since then I've refined the process and scaled it larger with better amplification, but that only gave headroom. It didn't change the FR at the LP.


I've only been obsessed with fighting off the inane objections to that simple truth. It was my HVAC, a passing plane, a passing truck, flawed measurement hardware, flawed measurement methodology. In fact, JPC is still riding that scooter with the accusations that I'm improperly graphing scenes with SpecLab. After fending off that nonsense it's on to this artifact, not important, isn't audible, has to be 130dB, costs too much, needs a nuke power plant, etc., baloney.


Fun stuff, but far from obsession. Seriously, get real with that one.


One more thing; don't bet your stethoscope we've had no influence on commercial enterprise over the years.


Bosso


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!* /forum/post/22010909
> 
> 
> I like ULF effects to the extent that my system can produce them. It has never been my goal to reproduce significant


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/22010612
> 
> 
> Maybe we should review that scene again.
> 
> 
> I don't recall continuous major league infra in that scene, but there was plenty of loud bass in the audible range.



When they first turn on the sonic cannon and hit the Hulk with it, there is a moment where it movies goes slow motion as the Hulk is hit with the sound. At that moment, there is a solid 10-30hz up sweep. It's pretty awesome if you have the capability to reproduce what's there.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/22011203
> 
> 
> Thanks, Doc. You are one of the few who gets it. Don't think for a second that I wouldn't very much prefer that comfy middle ground. Everyone loves everyone and it matters while it doesn't matter. My position is that if no one takes the so-called "extreme" side, there would be no middle.
> 
> 
> For the record, it's the sound designer who makes the soundtrack in the octaves this thread is dedicated to, not the mixer. What would there be to mix if the effect wasn't created in the first place?
> 
> 
> FM has confirmed that "guys like" Randy Thom are well aware of the content in the effects they create specifically for the movie. I have agreed with that fact for a long time, save for I correction in my personal preferences: There are no guys like Randy Thom:
> 
> 
> Indeed, if you take WOTW, HTTYD, Percy Jackson, The Incredibles, Last Airbender, Horton Hears A Who, The Simpson's Movie, Ratatouille, Eragon, Polar Express, Monster House, Harry Potter, Laura Croft, Iron Giant, Jumanji, Backdraft, etc... all the way back to Apocalypse Now... out of the master list, the gaping hole and its effect on the rest of the list would probably have been enough that the list might not exist at all.
> 
> 
> Those who cling to this notion that the first 3 octaves of the effect (more than half of the 3-120 Hz bandwidth, BTW, in case you're counting) are no big deal, with all sorts of quotes, links and opinions (mostly opinions), are the fanatics from where I sit. Really, just suggest taking out the top 3 octaves and roll off with no ability to monitor above 2500 Hz and there would be an instant gigantic and universal ROFL.
> 
> 
> I find it insulting that FM tells me his chief engineer thinks that 55% of the .1 channel is a detriment to the remaining 45%, that he thinks it's no big deal. He says that they know sound designers are well aware of the content of their effects, but that mixers have no way to monitor that content because of a self imposed standard. And then accuses me of "trying to make him and his peers seem incompetent".
> 
> 
> Right. Just leave the effect intact and don't red line... good job, thank you.
> 
> 
> To the accusations that I'm somehow obsessed with accurate .1 channel audio reproduction; I built a simple sealed dual opposed driver sub 9 years ago, minded the signal chain roll off and attached a signal shaper and amplifier and that was it. 3-120 Hz at the LP. It cost far less than the so-called Uber Subs folks talk about here. It cost less than the measurement hardware that confirmed its response. Since then I've refined the process and scaled it larger with better amplification, but that only gave headroom. It didn't change the FR at the LP.
> 
> 
> I've only been obsessed with fighting off the inane objections to that simple truth. It was my HVAC, a passing plane, a passing truck, flawed measurement hardware, flawed measurement methodology. In fact, JPC is still riding that scooter with the accusations that I'm improperly graphing scenes with SpecLab. After fending off that nonsense it's on to this artifact, not important, isn't audible, has to be 130dB, costs too much, needs a nuke power plant, etc., baloney.
> 
> 
> Fun stuff, but far from obsession. Seriously, get real with that one.
> 
> 
> One more thing; don't bet your stethoscope we've had no influence on commercial enterprise over the years.
> 
> 
> Bosso



Well said, Dave. Well said.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/22011203
> 
> *For the record, it's the sound designer who makes the soundtrack in the octaves this thread is dedicated to, not the mixer. What would there be to mix if the effect wasn't created in the first place?*
> 
> 
> FM has confirmed that "guys like" Randy Thom are well aware of the content in the effects they create specifically for the movie. I have agreed with that fact for a long time, save for I correction in my personal preferences: There are no guys like Randy Thom:
> 
> 
> Indeed, if you take WOTW, HTTYD, Percy Jackson, The Incredibles, Last Airbender, Horton Hears A Who, The Simpson's Movie, Ratatouille, Eragon, Polar Express, Monster House, Harry Potter, Laura Croft, Iron Giant, Jumanji, Backdraft, etc... all the way back to Apocalypse Now... out of the master list, the gaping hole and its effect on the rest of the list would probably have been enough that the list might not exist at all.



Thanks, bosso, for putting this bolded part out there. I'm not qualified to say with certainty, but I feel this is the big disconnect that people are arguing on both sides of.


The content exists because these sound designers create it. The sound mixers may not be able to adequately hear it reproduced or monitor it because it's well outside the spec they mix for, but if they leave it in, we all potentially benefit from a more immersive experience. Nobody suffers from the ULF in a mix, since most theater systems high pass this content out of necessity.


I'm completely convinced that there is value in trying to reproduce everything that's contained on the disc. I didn't get that a few years ago, but it seems obvious to me now. Certainly, a fine experience can be had by shooting for the theater spec, but that's clearly not all that's in the mix, and I'm thankful for it! I also entirely agree that, without pushing the envelope, there would be no envelope. Every industry is like that; this one is no exception.


For the record, though your bedside manner may not win many fans, I realize it's not your objective - I'm also not here to lick any boots or curry favor, but I'm appreciative of your contributions and Marc's, both professionally and in this thread, in addition to the multitude of others with more experience, knowledge, and financial latitude than I have. The two of you are often (though not always) talking about much different things, but your concepts of necessary and sufficient are not mutually exclusive. I think that's why there's so much lively debate.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/22011203
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, JPC is still riding that scooter with the accusations that I'm improperly graphing scenes with SpecLab.
> 
> 
> Bosso




If you are trying to evaluate what the sound mixers did, yes indeed you are improperly graphing scenes. All that you (AKA meaning not exclusive to "you") show is a bass managed mono sum of what was encoded on a DVD. That hardly represents what was heard in a mixing room.


Note that FM clearly stated that has the capability to "monitor" ULF via his meters. He also said that he almost never does so.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/22011350
> 
> 
> When they first turn on the sonic cannon and hit the Hulk with it, there is a moment where it movies goes slow motion as the Hulk is hit with the sound. *At that moment, there is a solid 10-30hz up sweep*. It's pretty awesome if you have the capability to reproduce what's there.




I not so sure that Max was talking about that momentary 1/2 second part of the sonic cannon scene.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Sorry, I must have glossed over the part where you mentioned it being *continuous*.










It's early.


----------



## cr136124

Does anyone has the Hubble 3D Bluray? How does this movie rate on the bass dept?


----------



## Ricci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124* /forum/post/22011713
> 
> 
> Does anyone has the Hubble 3D Bluray? How does this movie rate on the bass dept?



I just got this a few weeks back. Really the only bass moments of note are 2 launches of the space shuttle which are very nice. The visuals, especially the space walks are very good though. If you are into space exploration or astronomy it is very cool with a lot of behind the scenes footage in the extras. It makes me sad that we are slashing NASA budgets so much and have nothing in line to replace the shuttle.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/22011782
> 
> 
> I just got this a few weeks back. Really the only bass moments of note are 2 launches of the space shuttle which are very nice. The visuals, especially the space walks are very good though. If you are into space exploration or astronomy it is very cool with a lot of behind the scenes footage in the extras. It makes me sad that we are slashing NASA budgets so much and have nothing in line to replace the shuttle.



Thanks Ricci!


It is currently on sale at Frys for $16.99.....so, my copy is ready for pick up










Plus Batman Begin Begins, Terminator Salvation and Inception......










I do share the feeling on the NASA budget / shuttle replacement as well.


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/22011506
> 
> 
> If you are trying to evaluate what the sound mixers did, yes indeed you are improperly graphing scenes. All that you (AKA meaning not exclusive to "you") show is a bass managed mono sum of what was encoded on a DVD. That hardly represents what was heard in a mixing room.
> 
> 
> Note that FM clearly stated that has the capability to "monitor" ULF via his meters. He also said that he almost never does so.



I have to disagree. Graphing what is actually there shows what is actually there. Using my Yamaha NS10 studio monitor analogy, you would not suggest that there should be no interest in looking at,or reproducing the frequency spectrum of a great old rock record all the way down to at least 40 Hz even if the mixer never heard it?


Moreover, these are two vastly different things. One person (or team of people) creates content. Others reproduce it. The creators don't really need to know squat about the frequency content, dynamic range, etc of their content unless it will create a technical problem. LIke if I decided I really wanted to record my cymbals out to 30 KHz on a 44.1 KHz digital system. Can't do it. SOmething has to give.


I do not need to know what the frequency response, amount of clipping etc of any guitar amp I use actually is. I get satisfactory results from a wide range of different amps, pretty much always driving something into clipping (either power tubes or a preamp section or both) and as long as I get what I want, I don't care what the frequency response looks like. I can be happy with the Vox sound, which is inherently quite different from a FR stand point from classic Marshall or Fender tonality, and frankly not usually my very favorite. You get the thing you are plugged in to to give you the "best of what it has," for you. If the device won't give you something you can live with you either (a) suck it up because that's what was supplied for backline and the show must go on, or (b) get this piece of [email protected] out of here and bring in something I can use if you have the time and funds and circumstances otherwise allow.


Moreover, the spectrum for any single note, let alone a chord, is completely different in less than a second's time as the initial transient goes away and the various harmonics start decaying at different rates. It sounds to me like these things happen differently with different amps, and clearly once you've pushed something in the amp into compression, the decays occuring within that amp are different from what they were 3 dB lower.


You might be able to derive something insteresting and perhaps even usable (and I assume this is what the digital modelers try to do) by looking at the entire envelope of a dozen different smps and comparing how they react differently at different settings, with different kinds of inputs. But in truth, if a model of a Fender tweed deluxe is designed with the Neil Young freakout sound in mind (massive distortion from those lil'ol' 6v6s) I might find I cannot with any amount of tweaking get that digital model to give me what I can get from about any tweed deluxe or clone with 2 minutes or less of knob twiddling.


Again the creation process is not "about" the technical aspects like frequency response, dynamic range, etc) of the thing being created. But reproduction of the created thing is about those aspects, so seeing them, knowing about them etc. is of value IMO.


All with the caveat that IMO at my preferred listening levels even if I had capability down to 5 Hz, I'd never experience it (except if I rarely cranked her up just for the heck of it). That doesn't make what Bosso and others do irrelevant in general and frankly I love seeing the spectrograms of various movies, even if I know I'll never likely fully experience them in my room. I think it's amazing that a person would develop the technical chops and take the time necessary to create a system that, in his room, tracks what's on the disk, from a FR perspective, to the depths with the precision that Bosso's system does.


So I disagree with Bosso about whether the creators ought to care at all about the low frequencies they may not experience (in the sense of looking at their frequency spectra), but have zero disagreement with the idea of seeing and reproducing what is actually there. Whether anybody ever heard or felt those frequencies at any time in their production process, the process itself yields, imo, "subsonics" that appropriately match the higher frequency apsects of the sound, and those who wanna experience them routinely oughta have at it.


----------



## jasonmichaelh

I took these graphs from Speclab with the Player output downmixed to stereo, looped the L/R output of the Creative X-Fi card to the Line-In output. That should capture exactly what is on the mix - no room or sub limitations










I assume there should be a way to hook just the audiostream from software, but this was quick and easy.


Set SpecLab to auto capture every two minutes and perused through the captures to find the best ones.


Index time on the graphs should be within plus/minus 7 seconds of movie play time.


I could have boosted the Line Level (it was set to 25% only), but at least the levels didn't clip and the captures should give a pretty good idea of the content distribution. Looks pretty heavy in the 20-45 range as someone guessed earlier, but there is also some content in the 10's and even lower...


Feedback on captures appreciated.


----------



## jasonmichaelh

More graphs


----------



## realjetavenger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/22011203
> 
> 
> *To the accusations that I'm somehow obsessed with accurate .1 channel audio reproduction; I built a simple sealed dual opposed driver sub 9 years ago, minded the signal chain roll off and attached a signal shaper and amplifier and that was it. 3-120 Hz at the LP. It cost far less than the so-called Uber Subs folks talk about here. It cost less than the measurement hardware that confirmed its response. Since then I've refined the process and scaled it larger with better amplification, but that only gave headroom. It didn't change the FR at the LP.*
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso



I found this part of your post very interesting (do not want to get into the middle of any debates/arguments going on). Right now I have an ID sub that can go down to about 14Hz. However, that single digit response from your diy is impressive. How large is the box? My problem is to get that low in the frequency range typically requires sub(s) sized much larger than the space available, whether it is diy or ID solutions.


----------



## pennynike1

How does the bass in Underworld Awakening compare to War Of The Worlds, Master & Commander and Terminator: Salvation?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong* /forum/post/22009835
> 
> 
> +1. Ridiculously awesome. Just finish watching the whole movie and it has just become my favorite demo movie. Not only just the loud intensive deep bass but the surround mix is just fantastic all around. Love it.


----------



## tvuong

^^

have not watched other movies you mentioned yet. I just see Underworld Awakening listed as 5 here (definitely agree). The whole movie is filled with loud deep BASS, not just a scene here and there.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realjetavenger* /forum/post/22012110
> 
> 
> I found this part of your post very interesting (do not want to get into the middle of any debates/arguments going on). Right now I have an ID sub that can go down to about 14Hz. However, that single digit response from your diy is impressive. How large is the box? My problem is to get that low in the frequency range typically requires sub(s) sized much larger than the space available, whether it is diy or ID solutions.




Bosso thinks this should be the standard home setup!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pKyh6gB1bI


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz* /forum/post/22011925
> 
> 
> I have to disagree. Graphing what is actually there shows what is actually there. Using my Yamaha NS10 studio monitor analogy, you would not suggest that there should be no interest in looking at,or reproducing the frequency spectrum of a great old rock record all the way down to at least 40 Hz even if the mixer never heard it?




You missed the point. I chart the full frequency range 3-24,000 Hz by individual channel (AKA no bass management) so there is no doubt about what is recorded on each channel.



Example here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=2391


----------



## jaramill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /forum/post/22011782
> 
> 
> I just got this a few weeks back. Really the only bass moments of note are 2 launches of the space shuttle which are very nice. The visuals, especially the space walks are very good though. If you are into space exploration or astronomy it is very cool with a lot of behind the scenes footage in the extras. It makes me sad that we are slashing NASA budgets so much and have nothing in line to replace the shuttle.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124* /forum/post/22011713
> 
> 
> Does anyone has the Hubble 3D Bluray? How does this movie rate on the bass dept?



I concur with "Ricci". I have it too and just the launches produce some good bass. The rest is pure 3D eye candy







Great to see on my Panny VT30 55".


----------



## pokekevin

I use the launch scene to blow out candles to impress my friends


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/22011518
> 
> 
> I not so sure that Max was talking about that momentary 1/2 second part of the sonic cannon scene.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/22011518
> 
> 
> Maybe we should review that scene again.
> 
> 
> I don't recall continuous major league infra in that scene, but there was plenty of loud bass in the audible range.



Max had just finished telling you that his in-room response is to 15 Hz, below which is steeply HPF'd, so infra had nothing to do with his comment.


He did one of the best investigations of the limits of his system regarding harmonic distortion, which his ears are particularly sensitive to and which he therefore finds particularly offensive, and documented it superbly in the DIY forum.


It should have been made a sticky.


In any case, his point was well stated that specific room/in-room response and system capabilities usually dictate what your particular favorite demo scene may be. His is the sonic cannon scene from Hulk.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/22011506
> 
> 
> If you are trying to evaluate what the sound mixers did, yes indeed you are improperly graphing scenes. All that you (AKA meaning not exclusive to "you") show is a bass managed mono sum of what was encoded on a DVD. That hardly represents what was heard in a mixing room.
> 
> 
> Note that FM clearly stated that has the capability to "monitor" ULF via his meters. He also said that he almost never does so.



Bass-managed mono SW output is the signal everyone here uses to feed their subwoofers. What channel(s) the content is redirected from is irrelevant to this thread and doesn't change what content ends up in the presentation.


We've been over this many times. You just like to keep bringing it up for some reason.


Bosso


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/22009196
> 
> 
> I love ULF, and films that do it right....



I think of ULF as the fourth dimension in film and a great tool to really make you feel like you are in the moment. Conversely, when something huge happens and it is barely more impactlful than the smaller scenes it is a let down and takes me out of the movie a bit. Many of Randy Thom's movies have these special scenes and all this time I thought it was him and turns out it was just blind luck?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/22012419
> 
> 
> Bosso thinks this should be the standard home setup!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pKyh6gB1bI



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realjetavenger* /forum/post/22012110
> 
> 
> I found this part of your post very interesting (do not want to get into the middle of any debates/arguments going on). Right now I have an ID sub that can go down to about 14Hz. However, that single digit response from your diy is impressive. How large is the box? My problem is to get that low in the frequency range typically requires sub(s) sized much larger than the space available, whether it is diy or ID solutions.



5 cubes is my limit. Most have averaged 4 cubes. Some are 3 cubes.


The key to reproduction and measurements and SpecLab graphs accuracy is the signal chain.


All components have blocking capacitors to prevent DC offset. The values of those capacitors are arbitrary and they determine the frequency response roll off of the particular component.


In the typical signal chain for subwoofers is the DVD/BR player, the AVR SW output, any outboard smoothing EQ, the amplifier and the subwoofer alignment.


All of those components roll offs are cumulative.


Commercial subs all err on the safe side and roll off higher than need be to make their products "idiot proof" (an industry term, not mine) and to prevent early triggering of protection circuits, because the bottom octaves are more difficult for amplifiers.


The typical player is down -3dB at 3 Hz. AVR SW outputs are down -3dB to -18dB at 3 Hz. A Behringer DCX PEQ is down -5dB at 3 Hz and amplifiers are all over the map, anywhere from -15 to -30dB at 3 Hz.


All resonant systems (ported, horn, bandpass, passive radiator) roll off at a higher order below tune, where the driver unloads, preventing a boost solution to extend response below their designed tune.


Sealed is technically a 2nd order roll off to DC. If the box is designed to exclude the need for external forces to control over excursion (limiters, HPFs, compressors, etc.), its frequency response can be re-shaped to compliment the rooms transfer function to achieve a flat in-room response as the signal chain roll off permits.


So, build a sealed system wherein the box controls excursion, pay special attention to the signal chain roll off and transform the naked response to the desired response to work with your room and you'll get most everything that's on the disc as it was encoded.


Overall playback level is achieved by using multiples of the same and can only be determined by you personally.


notnyt and MKT, for 2 examples, like to run the subs 10-15dB hot with MVL at '0', so they have much larger systems to meet that requirement safely with headroom. (and they call me a fanatic)










Bosso


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/22012584
> 
> 
> Max had just finished telling you that his in-room response is to 15 Hz, below which is steeply HPF'd, so infra had nothing to do with his comment.
> 
> 
> He did one of the best investigations of the limits of his system regarding harmonic distortion, which his ears are particularly sensitive to and which he therefore finds particularly offensive, and documented it superbly in the DIY forum.
> 
> 
> It should have been made a sticky.
> 
> 
> In any case, his point was well stated that specific room/in-room response and system capabilities usually dictate what your particular favorite demo scene may be. His is the sonic cannon scene from Hulk.
> 
> 
> Bosso






15 Hz is infra regardless of your custom definition of ULF!







> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/22012584
> 
> 
> 
> *Bass-managed mono SW output is the signal everyone here uses to feed their subwoofers.* What channel(s) the content is redirected from is irrelevant to this thread and doesn't change what content ends up in the presentation.
> 
> 
> We've been over this many times. You just like to keep bringing it up for some reason.
> 
> 
> Bosso





Bass management theory and practice does not apply to FM when he is mixing film soundtracks on a system that does not use bass management.


You can get a very good idea of what the sound mixers can "hear" if you compare the FR of each speaker in the system that FM uses with the content recorded on each individual channel of a DVD.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/22012680
> 
> 
> 15 Hz is infra regardless of your custom definition of ULF!



It absolutely is NOT. Infra implies below the range of hearing, yet almost everyone can hear (not merely feel) that frequency, and significantly below it. If you want to challenge that point, we can do it in another thread, or you can get Auditor55 to take up your banner, but please don't spread misinformation.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/22012700
> 
> 
> It absolutely is NOT. Infra implies below the range of hearing, yet almost everyone can hear (not merely feel) that frequency, and significantly below it. If you want to challenge that point, we can do it in another thread, or you can get Auditor55 to take up your banner, but please don't spread misinformation.





Be careful there child. At what SPL level can you (meaning you) hear 15 Hz?


Are you hearing the infra frequency, harmonics of same, suspension noise or room vibration noise?


Does 15 Hz content exist on commercial DVD's that has been recorded to playback at levels that you can hear? If so, give an example of same.




Write your own defintion of infra and publish it!

http://www.yourdictionary.com/infrasonic


----------



## Saints

I've seen it mentioned here before,but I just got finished watching War of the Arrows on Netflix and it has some really good LFE. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/22012743
> 
> 
> Be careful there child. At what SPL level can you (meaning you) hear 15 Hz?
> 
> 
> Are you hearing the infra frequency, harmonics of same, suspension noise or room vibration noise?
> 
> 
> Does 15 Hz content exist on commercial DVD's that has been recorded to playback at levels that you can hear? If so, give an example of same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Write your own defintion of infra and publish it!
> 
> http://www.yourdictionary.com/infrasonic



15hz is not low enough to be in the cool club


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saints* /forum/post/22012796
> 
> 
> I've seen it mentioned here before,but I just got finished watching War of the Arrows on Netflix and it has some really good LFE. Definitely worth checking out.



The BD was pretty good. Simple story good execution. Plus the mix was pretty good


----------



## maxmercy

If I get time tomorrow, I'll run peak/avg for U:A.


Have you seen it yet, bosso?


Any insight from FilmMixer on this title?



JSS


PS - I like the sonic cannon scene on Hulk (I start from the moment the HMMWV hits the gate to the gunship showing up when I demo) is because the guns have great slam, the .50 cals have deeper reach, the transformation has some ULF, the breakout from the glass covered bridge/overpass is a 30Hz T:L like festival, All of the weapons fired have distinct but powerful signatures, surround use is amazing. Then the Sonic Cannons kick in. Great 60-80Hz chest kick when they are turned on, a continuous 40Hz drone with very high harmonics, and during the slo-mo sweep, the room feels like it will burst. I used to be only able to reach to 30Hz, and there is a significant difference between 15Hz extension and 30Hz extension. It is simply the scene I reach for when people ask "How does it sound"? No clipping/brickwall limiting I can tell other than the overpass breakout that may have a bit. The rest is clean goodness, and uses the entire LFE band, and it is what I believe is the best scene in my limited room, with a dirt cheap sound system. Remember, I spent $80 in drivers for LCR, which can only play clean to -7dBRef, hence my 'reference' level of -10dBRef. I spent $300 for drivers for my subs, and $400 in amps. My surrounds were $90 in drivers. I have a very compromised system, that sounds great at the LP due to array use. Other places in the room sound like crap, but that is a choice I made, with the budget I had at the time...and I play well within its limits. I can play at reference, if I wouldn't mind 10+% THD. But I do.


The fight between Hulk and Abom is not as good for me, because I cannot reproduce those 7-12Hz hits, so although I know the content is there, it is not as powerful as the hits that are primarily above 20Hz... Maybe soon I'll reach lower.....we'll see. I have ideas for new LCRS....and subs....


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/22011203
> 
> 
> Those who cling to this notion that the first 3 octaves of the effect (more than half of the 3-120 Hz bandwidth, BTW, in case you're counting) are no big deal, with all sorts of quotes, links and opinions (mostly opinions), are the fanatics from where I sit.



I've no doubt that if effects were designed to 3Hz and a person had the capability to reproduce that, it would be awesome! The theory is good, but you don't seem to temper that with practicality and commercial viability issues and those are the real life considerations which dictate industry practice.


On this you seem to be living in an ivory tower, espousing your theory but ignoring the fact that your theory is unattainable by the vast majority. Yet you keep pushing it... to what end may I ask? So that you get movies that only you and perhaps a handful out there can playback properly? You want the industry to change its standards and practices to cater to the needs of a 0.1% group? Just trying to understand what you are aiming for.



> Quote:
> Really, just suggest taking out the top 3 octaves and roll off with no ability to monitor above 2500 Hz and there would be an instant gigantic and universal ROFL.



The difference is that reproducing up to 20kHz is far easier than reproducing down to 3Hz. It is commercially viable and practical to implement. Also doesn't bleed and travel like ULF.



> Quote:
> To the accusations that I'm somehow obsessed with accurate .1 channel audio reproduction; I built a simple sealed dual opposed driver sub 9 years ago, minded the signal chain roll off and attached a signal shaper and amplifier and that was it. 3-120 Hz at the LP. It cost far less than the so-called Uber Subs folks talk about here. It cost less than the measurement hardware that confirmed its response. Since then I've refined the process and scaled it larger with better amplification, but that only gave headroom. It didn't change the FR at the LP.



Good for you. You make it sound so easy to get 3-120Hz at the LP. You want to make a real contribution to the masses? Find a way to mass produce a bass system that can play down to 3Hz at a realistic volume and at a realistic price and realistic size. Put that kind of a system in many, many households and then I think the industry would sit up and take notice.


That's just the way it works bosso. At this moment you're just an outlier, a fringe element. Industry doesn't cater to you, it caters to the masses. As unfortunate as that may be, it's the present state of things.



> Quote:
> Right. Just leave the effect intact and don't red line... good job, thank you.



On this I fully agree. Don't filter the soundtrack.


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/22012743
> 
> 
> At what SPL level can you (meaning you) hear 15 Hz?



Say is the audible threshold for 15Hz at 90dB?


----------



## maxmercy

OK folks....back to data. I'm about 30 mins into peak/avg for U:A. Not much below 10Hz, but we have a winner. 10-20Hz is amazing. And best of all, over 30dB between peak and avg, making for great dynamics....I'l post the graph later.


JSS


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/22013295
> 
> 
> OK folks....back to data. I'm about 30 mins into peak/avg for U:A. Not much below 10Hz, but we have a winner. 10-20Hz is amazing. And best of all, over 30dB between peak and avg, making for great dynamics....I'l post the graph later.
> 
> 
> JSS



Great to know. This peak/avg is run on just the LFE channel? Sorry, not familiar with how peak/avg graphs are taken.


----------



## maxmercy

I route all


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong* /forum/post/22013263
> 
> 
> I've no doubt that if effects were designed to 3Hz and a person had the capability to reproduce that, it would be awesome! The theory is good, but you don't seem to temper that with practicality and commercial viability issues and those are the real life considerations which dictate industry practice.
> 
> 
> On this you seem to be living in an ivory tower, espousing your theory but ignoring the fact that your theory is unattainable by the vast majority. Yet you keep pushing it... to what end may I ask? So that you get movies that only you and perhaps a handful out there can playback properly? You want the industry to change its standards and practices to cater to the needs of a 0.1% group? Just trying to understand what you are aiming for.



It doesn't have to be one way or the other. It could in theory be a win/win. If the ULF was mixed in on purpose, it would not detract from the mix anywhere it doesn't play, and would enhance the mix where it does. Advertising that it is there could even get more people interested. I think it could work, and even be commercially viable.



> Quote:
> You make it sound so easy to get 3-120Hz at the LP. You want to make a real contribution to the masses? Find a way to mass produce a bass system that can play down to 3Hz at a realistic volume and at a realistic price and realistic size. Put that kind of a system in many, many households and then I think the industry would sit up and take notice.



That might actually be exactly what bossobass is trying to do, ahve you seen this? http://web.mac.com/bossobass.com/


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Just watched Underworld.....


WOW! Constant bass, definitely not shy on quantity at all. Very good action and overall soundtrack, only had it at -15db (but smaller room so gain is high).


The 3D was also on par with other top releases even though the mood is dark. No brightness issues, ghosting, xtalk.


Glad I bought it.... Kate wasn't bad either ;-P


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega* /forum/post/22013336
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be one way or the other. It could in theory be a win/win. If the ULF was mixed in on purpose, it would not detract from the mix anywhere it doesn't play, and would enhance the mix where it does. Advertising that it is there could even get more people interested. I think it could work, and even be commercially viable.



In theory yes. In practice I don't know. As mentioned earlier, to mix in the ULF deliberately there would need to be upgrade of equipment at the stage and more importantly extra time cost for the mixer's efforts. Plus a clear instruction from the client (I suppose producer/director) bearing all that in mind. That said, with the amount of money a blockbuster can make... I'm sure the producer can spare some change for ULF sound design










Of course there have been instances where this has been done. Some of the work by Randy Thom is often mentioned.


At the end of the day it is a commercial decision - that was simply what I was trying to convey. Of course I applaud those movies that make the decision to have deliberate ULF.



> Quote:
> That might actually be exactly what bossobass is trying to do, ahve you seen this? http://web.mac.com/bossobass.com/



I have seen his website in the past. I was drawn there by his claims of superb low end performance. Even thought of buying from him if he does sell ready made subs. Anyway, it appears to be more a showcase rather than a sales portal. More importantly, the system doesn't appear to be cheap and probably not affordable to the masses (nor was it intended to be I venture).


----------



## maxmercy

So here is peak/avg for U:A.











A few things explained: my signal chain rolls off at -3dB at 5Hz, and cliff below, so below 7Hz cannot really be trusted.


That being said, a few effects dig to 7Hz (and possibly lower), but most everything is 20Hz on up save for some ~15Hz stuff. Avg graph shows that most high power effects are centered at 30Hz, right in the wheelhouse for commercial cinema subs.


Not quite top tier, save your 5.5 ratings for something else.


Good bass flick, though. I compare it to Terminator:Salvation or Tron:Legacy. It is not X-Men:1st Class or Battle:LA good, IMO.


JSS


----------



## jchong

Thanks for the graph. This is the reading of a particular scene or the whole movie?


----------



## maxmercy

Entire film.


JSS


----------



## pokekevin

Battle la was "better" than tron?!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/22013736
> 
> 
> Battle la was "better" than tron?!



Not in my home theater. Last time I saw Battle LA it was right after How to Train Your Dragon. Didn't measure up, honestly. I'm still at 4.5 for Battle LA.


Tron Legacy, on the other hand, does match HTTYD for me.


----------



## maxmercy

Battle:LA does not clip AFAIK. It is a known fact T:L does.


JSS


PS - I am not impartial. I am a Marine.


----------



## pokekevin

Still in?


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Not in my home theater. Last time I saw Battle LA it was right after How to Train Your Dragon. Didn't measure up, honestly. I'm still at 4.5 for Battle LA.
> 
> 
> Tron Legacy, on the other hand, does match HTTYD for me.



There is no way that Battle LA tops TL. Underworld even tops Battle LA on my system.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/22013585
> 
> 
> So here is peak/avg for U:A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few things explained: my signal chain rolls off at -3dB at 5Hz, and cliff below, so below 7Hz cannot really be trusted.
> 
> 
> That being said, a few effects dig to 7Hz (and possibly lower), but most everything is 20Hz on up save for some ~15Hz stuff. Avg graph shows that most high power effects are centered at 30Hz, right in the wheelhouse for commercial cinema subs.
> 
> 
> Not quite top tier, save your 5.5 ratings for something else.
> 
> 
> Good bass flick, though. I compare it to Terminator:Salvation or Tron:Legacy. It is not X-Men:1st Class or Battle:LA good, IMO.
> 
> 
> JSS



On my system (which does reference easy down to 6-7hz) U:A sounded much more powerful than Battle:LA. Perhaps this is due to the higher dynamics of U:A. Perhaps it is due to something else. To my ears U:A is significally better LFE-wise than Battle:LA. Not that B:LA is bad, its definitly not. Its awesome but it is still a bit behind imo.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonmichaelh* /forum/post/22012066
> 
> 
> I took these graphs from Speclab with the Player output downmixed to stereo, looped the L/R output of the Creative X-Fi card to the Line-In output. That should capture exactly what is on the mix - no room or sub limitations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume there should be a way to hook just the audiostream from software, but this was quick and easy.
> 
> 
> Set SpecLab to auto capture every two minutes and perused through the captures to find the best ones.
> 
> 
> Index time on the graphs should be within plus/minus 7 seconds of movie play time.
> 
> 
> I could have boosted the Line Level (it was set to 25% only), but at least the levels didn't clip and the captures should give a pretty good idea of the content distribution. Looks pretty heavy in the 20-45 range as someone guessed earlier, but there is also some content in the 10's and even lower...
> 
> 
> Feedback on captures appreciated.



Thank you very much for doing these waterfalls. But, would it be possible to use the "standard" color scale instead? Makes it much easier to see what is happening. Please see the other plots in this thread and adjust your colors.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong* /forum/post/22013263
> 
> 
> I've no doubt that if effects were designed to 3Hz and a person had the capability to reproduce that, it would be awesome! The theory is good, but you don't seem to temper that with practicality and commercial viability issues and those are the real life considerations which dictate industry practice.
> 
> 
> On this you seem to be living in an ivory tower, espousing your theory but ignoring the fact that your theory is unattainable by the vast majority. Yet you keep pushing it... to what end may I ask? So that you get movies that only you and perhaps a handful out there can playback properly? You want the industry to change its standards and practices to cater to the needs of a 0.1% group? Just trying to understand what you are aiming for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that reproducing up to 20kHz is far easier than reproducing down to 3Hz. It is commercially viable and practical to implement. Also doesn't bleed and travel like ULF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. You make it sound so easy to get 3-120Hz at the LP. You want to make a real contribution to the masses? Find a way to mass produce a bass system that can play down to 3Hz at a realistic volume and at a realistic price and realistic size. Put that kind of a system in many, many households and then I think the industry would sit up and take notice.
> 
> 
> That's just the way it works bosso. At this moment you're just an outlier, a fringe element. Industry doesn't cater to you, it caters to the masses. As unfortunate as that may be, it's the present state of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this I fully agree. Don't filter the soundtrack.



Good post.


I just wanted to say for the record:


Words like "masses" and "vast majority" are what usually get me fired up to post here these days.


Does anyone actually think masses and vast majorities visit this thread?


Secondly, and I tried to touch on this subject several times to no avail, but "ivory tower"? Is that serious?


Please, if the subject interests you, visit the DIY forum and use the search function. Healthnut, Robert Charles, notnyt, MKTheater, IB (dozens if not hundreds of those) and many many more folks have built systems that dwarf mine and who have spent multiples more $$. Then there's the ultra high end forums, the Thigpen Rotary Woofer clientele, the Keith Yates clientele and then there's thousands of folks who don't post on line.


That's just how it is, jchong.


This thread is the Master List of Movies With Bass thread with Spectrograms. All of the screen shots are of direct-inject graphs, so they'll all show the content to 3 Hz, or lower, depending on the signal chain roll off of the hardware and connection scheme.


I don't know what the 'vast majority' is or where the 'masses' hang out and post, but I'm pretty darned sure they don't bother with subwoofers, much less visit this thread.










Bosso


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/22013585
> 
> 
> So here is peak/avg for U:A.
> 
> 
> A few things explained: my signal chain rolls off at -3dB at 5Hz, and cliff below, so below 7Hz cannot really be trusted.
> 
> 
> JSS



Thanks Doc. Finally some actual data on the movie.


No, I haven't seen it yet. The whole Vampire/Werewolf thing isn't my cup o' tea, so I've been waiting for someone to post screen shots before taking the plunge.


Meanwhile, I've written a SL setup guide and I've been looking at connection schemes and signal chain effects for this and general measurement apps.


Curious to know... what connection method do you use for your SL graphs?


Thanks,


Bosso


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/22009196
> 
> 
> [...] I love ULF, and films that do it right....



But isn't that exactly the problem? How can anyone in mixing "do it right" when their monitoring doesn't make ULF audible/perceivable?


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/22012743
> 
> 
> Be careful there child. At what SPL level can you (meaning you) hear 15 Hz?
> 
> 
> Are you hearing the infra frequency, harmonics of same, suspension noise or room vibration noise?
> 
> 
> Does 15 Hz content exist on commercial DVD's that has been recorded to playback at levels that you can hear? If so, give an example of same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Write your own defintion of infra and publish it!
> 
> http://www.yourdictionary.com/infrasonic



That is unbelievably condescending. I wonder what your mother would think.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That is unbelievably condescending. I wonder what your mother would think.



Nube, I find the 'ignore' function to be invaluable on this forum. Unless someone quotes JPC, I am blissfully ignorant of his presence.


JSS


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> On my system (which does reference easy down to 6-7hz) U:A sounded much more powerful than Battle:LA. Perhaps this is due to the higher dynamics of U:A. Perhaps it is due to something else. To my ears U:A is significally better LFE-wise than Battle:LA. Not that B:LA is bad, its definitly not. Its awesome but it is still a bit behind imo.



I am not sure how loud everyone runs their graphs but underworld has 0 FSdB at 30 hz and -10 FsdB from 10-20 which is very loud! I have not seen 0 FsdB in a while. Never below 20hz but I could be wrong. Do you guys have some 5 star movies to compare? Either way underworld is kick ass and I have not seen it yet!


Bosso, I enjoy many movies, even the many crappy 5 star bass movies as I am easy to please. I agree with you about Avengers, it was great and knowing it was not filtered is a good start!


----------



## DrPainMD

any waterfalls for underworld?


and who can help me setup speclab on my laptop?


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/22014333
> 
> 
> Words like "masses" and "vast majority" are what usually get me fired up to post here these days.
> 
> 
> Does anyone actually think masses and vast majorities visit this thread?



I hope you're not suggesting that only people with elite sub systems visit this thread? Seriously bosso that's a rather strange point you're making.


I do believe a lot of people visit this thread and that a majority of those who visit (they might not post, just lurk) do not have near anywhere what you have in terms of subs.


Again, just look at a lot of the sub recommendation threads started on this forum. What kind of price ranges are people looking at? Several hundreds is the most common, then you see those perhaps up to 1k or a bit more. These are the masses. Are you saying they don't visit this thread?


Just to be clear when I mention "masses" and "vast majority" I'm talking about those people who are interested in home theater or have a home theater system (from HTIB upwards).



> Quote:
> Secondly, and I tried to touch on this subject several times to no avail, but "ivory tower"? Is that serious?



I hope you understood the context in which I mentioned you were in an ivory tower. I wasn't talking about your subject being esoteric, rather that you are so caught up in it that you don't seem to see the commercial and practical realities.



> Quote:
> Please, if the subject interests you, visit the DIY forum and use the search function. Healthnut, Robert Charles, notnyt, MKTheater, IB (dozens if not hundreds of those) and many many more folks have built systems that dwarf mine and who have spent multiples more $$. Then there's the ultra high end forums, the Thigpen Rotary Woofer clientele, the Keith Yates clientele and then there's thousands of folks who don't post on line.



I have indeed seen some of those threads and admired the bass systems these people have. They are awesome (as is yours). But my question remains: do you think these people and yourself are in the majority? Reading the DIY forum a person might get the impression that these kinds of systems are common. But really in the context of HT systems all across USA (not even factoring in the world), the number of you guys is statistically very, very small.



> Quote:
> This thread is the Master List of Movies With Bass thread with Spectrograms. All of the screen shots are of direct-inject graphs, so they'll all show the content to 3 Hz, or lower, depending on the signal chain roll off of the hardware and connection scheme.



I have seen those graphs and yes I do see there is ULF content. The question is whether those were deliberately included or were artifacts (or whatever else they have been called).



> Quote:
> I don't know what the 'vast majority' is or where the 'masses' hang out and post, but I'm pretty darned sure they don't bother with subwoofers, much less visit this thread.



Why, they hang out in AVS of course. Haven't you met them?


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/22014333
> 
> 
> Good post.
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say for the record:
> 
> 
> Words like "masses" and "vast majority" are what usually get me fired up to post here these days.
> 
> 
> Does anyone actually think masses and vast majorities visit this thread?
> 
> 
> Secondly, and I tried to touch on this subject several times to no avail, but "ivory tower"? Is that serious?
> 
> 
> Please, if the subject interests you, visit the DIY forum and use the search function. Healthnut, Robert Charles, notnyt, MKTheater, IB (dozens if not hundreds of those) and many many more folks have built systems that dwarf mine and who have spent multiples more $$. Then there's the ultra high end forums, the Thigpen Rotary Woofer clientele, the Keith Yates clientele and then there's thousands of folks who don't post on line.
> 
> 
> That's just how it is, jchong.
> 
> 
> This thread is the Master List of Movies With Bass thread with Spectrograms. All of the screen shots are of direct-inject graphs, so they'll all show the content to 3 Hz, or lower, depending on the signal chain roll off of the hardware and connection scheme.
> 
> 
> I don't know what the 'vast majority' is or where the 'masses' hang out and post, but I'm pretty darned sure they don't bother with subwoofers, much less visit this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso



Bosso,


Spot on.


I couldn't agree more. When I see comments like that, in this environment, it is perplexing. We're examining the minutia of the spectral characteristics of LFE/RB in motion picture releases on BluRay/DVD. We're certainly not the anywhere near the masses.


Bosso's subwoofer system is relatively modest when compared to many systems that contributors share here at AVS, and elsewhere all over the web. It's the attention to detail, the due diligence in assuring path the signal takes is free from the deleterious effects of accumulative high pass filtration that's an inherent element of electronics design. His system is visually un-obtrusive, and physically takes very little floorspace.


He doesn't need me or anyone to defend him, his contributions here at AVS have advanced the state of the art like few others. This has been explored, that's why he recoils at attempts to diminish the importance of full bandwidth LFE reproduction. _*Whatever film it is, experiencing it with a system that's less capable in the bottom octaves reduces the intended effect,...no getting around it.*_ Regardless if the sensation is aural, physical, or most likely a blend of the two, if the filmmakers want a floor rippling, wall pulsing, room pressurization flutter effect, then anything less is just that,....less.


I also read comments regarding how financially un-attainable this is, everyone's finances differ, however one of the finest contributors and avid ULF explorer, the late Jordan (aka Krypto), was a contributor of very modest finances. And he managed in solid room response to 5-7 hz with the ubiquitous combo of Fi/EP4K, @ less than approx $1500. He asked questions and got creative. Point being, these positions citing excessive expense for the masses, too much floorspace, etc, really don't apply in my opinion.



There's much more to say... I'll stop here.




Thanks




Looking forward to UA,... re-watched _Man On Fire_ last evening,..... damn what a treat that is. Enjoyable, strong LF/ULF, not over the top usage,...just what I prefer.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrPainMD* /forum/post/22014932
> 
> 
> any waterfalls for underworld?
> 
> 
> and who can help me setup speclab on my laptop?



nice to see you again pain


----------



## maxmercy

the abbot,


So, U:A and T:L both top B:LA? The numbers say yes from 30-40Hz, but not at all below.


Here's U:A










Here's T:L










Note that both of them are one trick ponies. Look at the average graph (the red one). Anytime an effect is needed in these two films, 30Hz it is. In U:A, 30Hz is 10dB above 20Hz, and 15dB above 10Hz. The peak graphs show that occasionally more ULF is used (the ONE 10Hz hit when Sam hits the grid in T:L), but not enough to affect the average graph much.


Now, look at the area under 5-25Hz. That is the overall amount of ULF energy in the film.


Here's Battle:LA










IMO, better use of ULF. Area under the curve from 2-25 is weighted lower, even if it is the same overall area. Look at the area under the curve from 0-20, and Battle:LA wins hands down, IMO. T:L cannot compete from 0-20, but U:A comes close.


Bosso,


my signal chain is:


1. BluRay

2. AVR

3. Soundcard


I am flat to 7Hz, 3dB down at 5Hz, and a very sharp cliff below.


JSS


----------



## SteveSatch

I know that there have been a couple blu-ray demo discs available to download and/or traded around. I don't have the ability to burn blu-ray anyway. If anyone has one or two of these demo discs and could burn me a copy I'd appreciate it and pay for the blank disc(s) and shipping.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## the_abbot

Maxmercy,

My evaluation is based purely on overall viewing enjoyment. I am a bass head, so the more bass the better. I am not on of those guys who is only impressed with ULF graph content. UA might not surpass Battle LA technically, but after watching both movies on my system, I was absolutely blown away by UA. Battle LA was good, but nowhere nearly as entertaining as UA.


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/22015007
> 
> 
> Whatever film it is, experiencing it with a system that's less capable in the bottom octaves reduces the intended effect,...no getting around it.



Again, "intended effect" - if the monitoring in a dubbing stage doesn't allow you to perceive anything substantial below 20Hz, then how intentional can anything below 20Hz really be? There's simply no way of getting loudness right if the bandwith of the system used in mixing is different from the bandwith of the reproduction setup.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/22015523
> 
> 
> Maxmercy,
> 
> My evaluation is based purely on overall viewing enjoyment. I am a bass head, so the more bass the better. I am not on of those guys who is only impressed with ULF graph content. UA might not surpass Battle LA technically, but after watching both movies on my system, I was absolutely blown away by UA. Battle LA was good, but nowhere nearly as entertaining as UA.



I also judge a track with my ears and how much enjoyment I get out of it instead of going primarily off a graph...........crazy!














That said, Battle LA and Tron Legacy for me are pretty much neck and neck as far as LFE...............if pushed, I would give Tron a slight edge, but its close. Both blow me away in my room.



Just got Underworld in the mail today and looking forward to it! Probably wont get to it tonight since I have to watch the Nuggets beat the Lakers, but maybe tom (or maybe even late tonight which would be fun if we get home early enough).


On a side note, I would just like to send a big thanks to FilmMixer for all his contributions here. We are fortunate to have an insider giving us a glimpse into his world and we should all be appreciative. Not only that, he is one hell of a nice guy.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/22015144
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso,
> 
> 
> my signal chain is:
> 
> 
> 1. BluRay
> 
> 2. AVR
> 
> 3. Soundcard
> 
> 
> I am flat to 7Hz, 3dB down at 5Hz, and a very sharp cliff below.
> 
> 
> JSS



I assume the BR is HDMI to the AVR and the AVRs analog SW out, using bass management, goes into the SC?


Which AVR?


Sorry for all the Qs, but if you don't mind it'll help me out a lot.


Bosso


----------



## DrPainMD

can someone help me setup speclab on my laptop?


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maxmercy,
> 
> My evaluation is based purely on overall viewing enjoyment. I am a bass head, so the more bass the better. I am not on of those guys who is only impressed with ULF graph content. UA might not surpass Battle LA technically, but after watching both movies on my system, I was absolutely blown away by UA. Battle LA was good, but nowhere nearly as entertaining as UA.



That's where subjectivity comes in. I thought B:LA was better than U:A, and U:A reminded me of T:L. T:L sucks IMO because of all the clipping. Turns out, the spectrums backed up my hunches. What's the freq response at your LP? That may explain your preference....


JSS


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That's where subjectivity comes in. I thought B:LA was better than U:A, and U:A reminded me of T:L. T:L sucks IMO because of all the clipping. Turns out, the spectrums backed up my hunches. What's the freq response at your LP? That may explain your preference....
> 
> 
> JSS



Was the clipping in tron during the scene where he enters the grid?


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I also judge a track with my ears and how much enjoyment I get out of it instead of going primarily off a graph...........crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, Battle LA and Tron Legacy for me are pretty much neck and neck as far as LFE...............if pushed, I would give Tron a slight edge, but its close. Both blow me away in my room.
> 
> 
> Just got Underworld in the mail today and looking forward to it! Probably wont get to it tonight since I have to watch the Nuggets beat the Lakers, but maybe tom (or maybe even late tonight which would be fun if we get home early enough).
> 
> 
> On a side note, I would just like to send a big thanks to FilmMixer for all his contributions here. We are fortunate to have an insider giving us a glimpse into his world and we should all be appreciative. Not only that, he is one hell of a nice guy.



I listen to a film, THEN get a spectrum if I think it warrants it, or I like it. Not the other way around. I do the graphs to see what is really there, to confirm what my ears were telling me.


I have to run the film in its entirety and set all delays to zero, highpass all channels to the sub, reset levels, stop all room correction and vole EQ, disconnect all speakers, and route the SW OUT to my soundcard. Then I turn on SpecLab and watch the film unfold on the waterfall as well as spectrum screen. Doing this a few times will train your ear to know what 15Hz vs 25Hz feels/sounds like.


I am surprised sometimes, since I cannot monitor under 15Hz cleanly or with authority.



JSS


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I assume the BR is HDMI to the AVR and the AVRs analog SW out, using bass management, goes into the SC?
> 
> 
> Which AVR?
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the Qs, but if you don't mind it'll help me out a lot.
> 
> 
> Bosso



HDMI from BDP to AVR, AVR is Denon 2809CI. I use SW OUT with bass mgmt (all small speakers crossed at 250Hz).


I was underwhelmed by U:A, so I rigged up to measure, seeing as I saw a '5.5' rating thrown out for it.....


JSS


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/22014436
> 
> 
> That is unbelievably condescending. I wonder what your mother would think.




My mother would think that you are one rude and immature wannabee bully.



My posting to Bosso was 100% acurate.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/22012680
> 
> 
> 15 Hz is infra regardless of your custom definition of ULF!




Your response below is accuate except for the silly and inaccurate last sentence, but that is not the issue that was being discussed.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/22012700
> 
> 
> It absolutely is NOT. Infra implies below the range of hearing, yet almost everyone can hear (not merely feel) that frequency, and significantly below it. If you want to challenge that point, we can do it in another thread, or you can get Auditor55 to take up your banner, but please don't spread misinformation.




That is like a stranger who walks up to me, starts screaming at me, kicks me is the shins and tells me that I should respond to you actions elsewhere.


Instead I respond with a prompt punch in the nose, and then you start crying. What a wuss.



The bottom line is that audible frequencies have been defined as the frequencies between 20 to 20,000 Hz. This is not a recent developement.


Infrasonic sounds have been defined as those frequencies that are under 20 Hz. That is not a recent development.


Ultrasonic Sounds have been defined as those frequencies that are over 20,000 Hz. That is not a recent development.



You should not get upset with me just because you think that your subwoofer can not play nubefrasonic frequencies.


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH* /forum/post/22015007
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more. When I see comments like that, in this environment, it is perplexing. We're examining the minutia of the spectral characteristics of LFE/RB in motion picture releases on BluRay/DVD. We're certainly not the anywhere near the masses.



It's not really that perplexing FOH. I'm not talking about the validity of graphing the spectral content of movies or the nature of people who do so. Certainly those who examine spectral graphs are not the masses and more than likely they have superb sub systems.


But again I ask, is the movie industry only catering to this group of people and those who visit this thread? Are you the target market?



> Quote:
> Bosso's subwoofer system is relatively modest when compared to many systems that contributors share here at AVS, and elsewhere all over the web. It's the attention to detail, the due diligence in assuring path the signal takes is free from the deleterious effects of accumulative high pass filtration that's an inherent element of electronics design. His system is visually un-obtrusive, and physically takes very little floorspace.



No need to defend bosso's system or contributions. I'm well aware of them. That is not the issue here.



> Quote:
> This has been explored, that's why he recoils at attempts to diminish the importance of full bandwidth LFE reproduction. _*Whatever film it is, experiencing it with a system that's less capable in the bottom octaves reduces the intended effect,...no getting around it.*_ Regardless if the sensation is aural, physical, or most likely a blend of the two, if the filmmakers want a floor rippling, wall pulsing, room pressurization flutter effect, then anything less is just that,....less.



Can I clarify something here, is full bandwidth LFE reproduction from 3-120Hz?


Next question, certainly I agree that the goal is to reproduce the intended effect. No dispute there. The question is what is the intended effect? Is it intended to cover the first 3 octaves? FilmMixer has said:



> Quote:
> We all follow the industry standard spec which sharply drops off at 20Hz on the sub channel..
> 
> 
> We aren't hearing all the ULF stuff you guys are talking about.. and it's why I've said in the past that if you suspect stuff is down there, as a mixer, you either filter it if you're concerned about it translating down the line, or leavie it in for later, knowing that some HT's go that low...
> 
> 
> As I've said in the past, you guys are monitoring stuff which wasn't heard on a dub stage becuase we have subs that are tuned to a standard which most on this thread are not followiing.



I know you disagree with that spec (and bosso does too). Personally I wish the spec allows them to go lower too. However, the rationale was explained for the spec but bosso and perhaps yourself still don't accept it. So we're just discussing that.



> Quote:
> I also read comments regarding how financially un-attainable this is, everyone's finances differ, however one of the finest contributors and avid ULF explorer, the late Jordan (aka Krypto), was a contributor of very modest finances. And he managed in solid room response to 5-7 hz with the ubiquitous combo of Fi/EP4K, @ less than approx $1500. He asked questions and got creative. Point being, these positions citing excessive expense for the masses, too much floorspace, etc, really don't apply in my opinion.



Good for Krypto. Again you try to paint a picture that it is easy to attain performance below 10Hz. If it is so easy, why don't we see everyone having such capable systems? Because the fact is that it is not so easy.


Most of these guys are DIY. Many people don't have the time or skill or interest in going DIY. They prefer buying ready made subs and even so, the budget for many people is several hundred. Even that figure of $1500 you mentioned above is above the budget for the "masses". So going back to subs at several hundred dollars, you'll be lucky if it does 20Hz.


I'd like to hear you point of view on "these positions citing excessive expense for the masses, too much floorspace, etc, really don't apply in my opinion."

- What is a reasonable expense for the masses?

- As for excessive floorspace, bosso's stacking solution is very neat I agree. But not many stack like that. At the other end of the scale is notnyt's system which is very imposing. What is your opinion on reasonable floorspace? I'm asking because you see so many comments about people unboxing something like a VTF-15H or FV15HP and saying "it's huge" or they can't get something like that because of WAF and wanted to get a sealed sub.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

U:A easily a 5. Better than T:L imho. Non stop clean bass. Pretty sick movie too


Closing credits song is badd ass in the bass depot as well. Well done!


----------



## ReneV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong* /forum/post/22016207
> 
> 
> Next question, certainly I agree that the goal is to reproduce the intended effect. No dispute there. The question is what is the intended effect?



I'm fairly certain that your question is not well-defined, and that at least some of the difference of opinion stems from this. As stated, your question presupposes that there is at most one intended effect. It seems to me that there will have to be at least two: that of the sound designer and that of the mixer (and, for the music industry, that of the masterer).


Even if the mixer leaves the signal below the studio cut-off point alone, it is entirely possible that the designer knows what he or she is doing to the point that, when those frequencies *are* reproduced, things work as intended *by the designer*.


----------



## capricorn kid

Getting ready to watch the Three Musketeers in a little while....what should I expect???


----------



## otk

is Immortals any good ?


----------



## LowellG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is Immortals any good ?



Good base and surround. Don't expect another 300 for movie quality though.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/22016305
> 
> 
> Getting ready to watch the Three Musketeers in a little while....what should I expect???



Hi capricorn kid, will be watching this also plus The Grey. Heard Three Musketeers has some decent LFE.


----------



## beezar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/22015674
> 
> 
> Just got Underworld in the mail today and looking forward to it! Probably wont get to it tonight since I have to watch the Nuggets beat the Lakers, but maybe tom (or maybe even late tonight which would be fun if we get home early enough).



If you have to wait until the Nuggets beak the Lakers to watch Underworld, then you'd have to wait close to a year because the Nuggets are going to lose tonight...


Sorry, couldn't help but smack talk...


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/22016348
> 
> 
> Hi capricorn kid, will be watching this also plus The Grey. Heard Three Musketeers has some decent LFE.



Three Musketeers had some EXCELLENT LFE scenes!


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/22015999
> 
> 
> That's where subjectivity comes in. I thought B:LA was better than U:A, and U:A reminded me of T:L. T:L sucks IMO because of all the clipping. Turns out, the spectrums backed up my hunches. What's the freq response at your LP? That may explain your preference....
> 
> 
> JSS



Subjectively I thought U:A was better than B:LA. It's interesting how different people rate the films differently. Perhaps it has to do with the playback system and room.


As for me, at the LP I'm flat to about 13-14Hz. I see you get down to 15Hz. So we should be experiencing more or less the same thing, but yet arrive at different subjective impressions.


Perhaps I need to train my hearing for the stuff between 15-20Hz.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong* /forum/post/22016408
> 
> 
> Subjectively I thought U:A was better than B:LA. It's interesting how different people rate the films differently. Perhaps it has to do with the playback system and room.
> 
> 
> As for me, at the LP I'm flat to about 13-14Hz. I see you get down to 15Hz. So we should be experiencing more or less the same thing, but yet arrive at different subjective impressions.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I need to train my hearing for the stuff between 15-20Hz.



I get down to about 12-13hz flat. I also enjoyed UA a lot more.


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong* /forum/post/22016408
> 
> 
> Subjectively I thought U:A was better than B:LA. It's interesting how different people rate the films differently. Perhaps it has to do with the playback system and room.
> 
> 
> As for me, at the LP I'm flat to about 13-14Hz. I see you get down to 15Hz. So we should be experiencing more or less the same thing, but yet arrive at different subjective impressions.
> 
> *Perhaps I need to train my hearing for the stuff between 15-20Hz.*



UA was fun. My basement room is pretty tight with cement walls and flooring but my seating starts resonating around 20 hz and the lower the frequency the more violent the seats and riser move. Below that is when the hair on my head starts to twirl. I don't do graphs, but reference scenes that are graphed back up these tactile cues for me. UA did not perform, in my room, as good as B-LA, WOTW, HTTYD, Percy Jackson or even TL. It hit some there but not as violent. Still a great fun track with a lot of seat rumbling and also some nice clean low sounds that my IB loves to replicate and, as mentioned, is a fun 7.1.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong* /forum/post/22016408
> 
> 
> Subjectively I thought U:A was better than B:LA. It's interesting how different people rate the films differently. Perhaps it has to do with the playback system and room.
> 
> 
> As for me, at the LP I'm flat to about 13-14Hz. I see you get down to 15Hz. So we should be experiencing more or less the same thing, but yet arrive at different subjective impressions.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I need to train my hearing for the stuff between 15-20Hz.



I am biased, as I am a former Marine. Also, I think a room's resonating structures make a big difference. My main listening couch moves/shakes a lot from 17-23Hz. So of course, a film w/ lots of that will be quite engaging in my room. I also like lots of 'chest thump' or 'slam' Thor did that pretty well. The sub-20Hz stuff is more detected than heard. from 15-17Hz, it is more of a feeling (it will also modulate your voice, instant vibrato), and from 17-25, the couch as well as the walls and ceiling move, creating a 'the room is gonna collapse' feeling. Above 25Hz, we are mainly in hearing as main mode of detection unless at a high enough level to be felt as clothes movement, etc.


I can dial in four different responses at the LP with a switch:










Depending on how much distortion I want to put up with. I choose the one where I'm 3dB down at 15Hz. The next one drives THD up to 10%, and I can tell when it is doing so. I also have a hole at ~70Hz, sucks, right in the 'slam' territory. Some new bass traps will address that.


Don't get me wrong, I like T:L, I bought it. But I always thought something was off, and sure enough, a member at AVS discovered the clipping. I really liked U:A, but not enough to buy. But Battle:LA's scene where they are moving to the FOB in the helos is done VERY well, as well as the rest of the film, at least sound-wise. If they would have cut down on the cheese factor and made it more like Generation:Kill, it would have been awesome. But I guess they needed the PG-13 rating.


JSS


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Tonight's movie was Melancholia. The two planet collision scenes had what sounded like five star LFE, but I had to sit through about 130 minutes of five star boredom to get to them. Going to waterfall those two scenes as soon as the transcoding process is finished, just so I can pretend I didn't waste the last 135 minutes of my life on this one.


Not even going to vote on a star rating for the LFE in general. I'll just waterfall those scenes and send the movie back to the rental place. This movie will never be on my shopping list.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beezar* /forum/post/22016393
> 
> 
> If you have to wait until the Nuggets beak the Lakers to watch Underworld, then you'd have to wait close to a year because the Nuggets are going to lose tonight...
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help but smack talk...


----------



## pennynike1

Even with the action scenes, Immortals was almost unwatchable. The acting was terrible, but there are a few decent action scenes to offer some eye candy. They are few and far between unfortunately, and the story is cheesy. Not up to par with 300 by any stretch of the imagination.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/22016313
> 
> 
> is Immortals any good ?


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pennynike1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Even with the action scenes, Immortals was almost unwatchable. The acting was terrible, but there are a few decent action scenes to offer some eye candy. They are few and far between unfortunately, and the story is cheesy. Not up to par with 300 by any stretch of the imagination.



If that film didn't have the bow and the nice god vs fight scenes, I would have shut it off. I am a fan of Greek mythos films, and while it had GREAT potential, if was a let down, esp with the clipping....you would think that would have been caught by someone before release....unless it was intentional.


JSS


----------



## Toe

I thought Immortals was more entertaining then 300 by a fair margin.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

The two interesting scenes in Melancholia:


----------



## DrPainMD




----------



## Ray77085

All I can say is WOW !!! I'm certainly impressed with Underworld Awakening on Blue Ray Disc !!!

That 7.1 DTS-HD Master track had my system rocking.

The surround sound mix was very nicely done ,all 7-channels working hard and the LFE was A** kicking from start to finish. Definitely a 5-star !!!


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/22015674
> 
> 
> Just got Underworld in the mail today and looking forward to it! Probably wont get to it tonight since I have to watch the Nuggets beat the Lakers



Guess you'll have plenty of time now, unless, you are gonna root for another team-->










HH


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/22017143
> 
> 
> Guess you'll have plenty of time now, unless, you are gonna root for another team-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH













I just knew at least one person was going to give me a well deserved hard time










To keep this on topic, I cant go more than 2/5 for the LFE in the Nuggets and Lakers game 7. Nice subtle bass when the ball bounced.......the best moments came during the 2 thumps right after the "de-FENSE" crowd chant.......these were firmly nessled at 38-39hz going off my trained ear, but I did not detect much below this. I could be wrong though and if the graphs confirm single digit ULF, I will for sure change my vote to 5 stars!

















Just a joke fellas......I love the graphs as much as anyone and find them interesting.


----------



## Kevin12586




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/22016709
> 
> 
> I thought Immortals was more entertaining then 300 by a fair margin.
























WOW!


For me, Immortals isn't even in 300's class as far as the actual movie goes.


But to each his own of course


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin12586* /forum/post/22018098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!
> 
> 
> For me, Immortals isn't even in 300's class as far as the actual movie goes.
> 
> 
> But to each his own of course



300 is the better movie, but I was just much more entertained by Immortals in my HT. I thought the audio was considerably better in Immortals for one and I just had more "fun" with it for whatever reason. I watched 300 once, and dont feel any need to rewatch it again. I would watch Immortals if I owned it another time or two just for the audio experience alone.


Its all subjective though as you say.


----------



## capricorn kid

The Three Musketeers did not impress me too much in the LFE area. It had it's good moments. The Airship scenes were really good in the bass department. I thought the overall mix was done very well. Very dynamic and strong. Just thought it could have dug down a little deeper on certain scenes. Just to be sure it was not my set up I put in Underword : Awakening right after to view the first few minutes of it, ( have not watched it yet ) I actually had to turn down the volume because the bass was so much more punishing than the Three Musketeers. I'll probably watch Underworld sometime during the week. When those airships entered the storm cloud during the battle there was some deep stuff going on there.


----------



## pennynike1

I agree JSS. I also am a big fan of Greek mythos films. I found the few God vs. Titan fights entertaining at the end, but I was dissapointed that they had to interdisburse the human fight scenes between King Hyperion and Theseus. IMO, Mickey Rourke's portayal of Hyperion was ultra stinky in the film. Of course, it was hard to take him seriously with those ridiculous helmets he wore throughout the film.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/22016657
> 
> 
> If that film didn't have the bow and the nice god vs fight scenes, I would have shut it off. I am a fan of Greek mythos films, and while it had GREAT potential, if was a let down, esp with the clipping....you would think that would have been caught by someone before release....unless it was intentional.
> 
> 
> JSS


----------



## pennynike1

I noticed that MI4: Ghost Protocol is not on the movie list. I have to think that is at least in the 4 star range.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pennynike1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed that MI4: Ghost Protocol is not on the movie list. I have to think that is at least in the 4 star range.



I agree, Watched last night def 3.5-4 stars. i hesitate for 4stars bc there was not that much variety of bass, some really strong explosions though! The explosions were particularly sharp, abrupt, and startling.........


I had a couple friends over their first experience in my theater and they both were startled multiple times by this one.


----------



## Steveo1234

Watched some movies this weekend:

Take shelter - pretty good movie. Storms and thunder sounding very realistic. Id give it a weak 4.


Chronicle - very good movie. Good LFE but nothing crazy. 3.5-4 or so.


Puss in boots. Cant really remember anything in particular about the LFE. 3.5-4 or so id guess.


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/22016744
> 
> 
> The two interesting scenes in Melancholia:



Looks like there's nothing above listening threshold below 10Hz?


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You should not get upset with me just because you think that your subwoofer can not play nubefrasonic frequencies.



This should be in someone's Sig somewhere. Lmao!


(not weighing in on the merits of the argument, but this was too funny)


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Watched some movies this weekend:
> 
> Take shelter - pretty good movie. Storms and thunder sounding very realistic. Id give it a weak 4.
> 
> 
> Chronicle - very good movie. Good LFE but nothing crazy. 3.5-4 or so.
> 
> 
> Puss in boots. Cant really remember anything in particular about the LFE. 3.5-4 or so id guess.



I was gonna ask how is Chronicle as a movie, story and sound?


Also does anyone know if The Grey is a good movie? I'm gonna guess there won't be much LFE in that movie but maybe good surround.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes* /forum/post/22020049
> 
> 
> I was gonna ask how is Chronicle as a movie, story and sound?



I liked it. An unusual twist on the old "superhero story". The story wasnt anything special but the sound was good.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/22016744
> 
> 
> The two interesting scenes in Melancholia:



The first ten minutes of Melancholia was SO surreal! It was great!

The planet collision scene really shook my room.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markus767* /forum/post/22019878
> 
> 
> Looks like there's nothing above listening threshold below 10Hz?



There's some there, but for the most part it rolls off at 9-10Hz. I can't monitor that low, but I'm good to 14Hz or so. It was definitely making full use of the tapped horns.


There's a quieter version of that rumble throughout a large part of the second half of the movie whenever Melancholia gets close to Earth, but the only times it gets loud are the two scenes I graphed.


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/22020454
> 
> 
> There's some there, but for the most part it rolls off at 9-10Hz. I can't monitor that low, but I'm good to 14Hz or so. It was definitely making full use of the tapped horns.
> 
> 
> There's a quieter version of that rumble throughout a large part of the second half of the movie whenever Melancholia gets close to Earth, but the only times it gets loud are the two scenes I graphed.



I was under the impression that your graphs showed digital data from the disc?


Here's the listening threshold of low frequencies (taken from the paper "Low Frequency Hearing Thresholds in Pressure Field and in Free Field" by Watanabe/Moller) compared to movie reference level:


----------



## otk

where there any waterfalls for MI4. specifically the submarine missile launch ?


it was the only scene that shut one of my subs down which is rare but i did have the MV up quite high also


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/22009706
> 
> 
> I know a lot of films will depend on the room and particular resonances of walls/furniture, but the Sonic Cannon scene in The Incredible Hulk is still the best single scene I have ever experienced in my room. It makes people want to simply run for cover, thinking the room is gonna collapse.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/22011350
> 
> 
> When they first turn on the sonic cannon and hit the Hulk with it, there is a moment where it movies goes slow motion as the Hulk is hit with the sound. At that moment, there is a solid 10-30hz up sweep. It's pretty awesome if you have the capability to reproduce what's there.



I just watched The Incredible Hulk (again) last night. That entire track is awesome. I can't comment much on ULF because I only go down to 15Hz, but even the shootout in the factory towards the beginning is an awesome demo-worthy scene. The gunfire is very impactful and dynamic, and there are some LFE moments with the Hulk.


Then the sonic cannons scene is really fun with those pressure waves (not the lowest hitting, but just a fun effect) and the 50 cal guns you can feel in your chest.


And of course the end battle with all the huge floor-shaking impacts.


Comparing this to what I experienced in the IMAX theater during the Avengers, I'm going to predict Hulk wins for overall dynamic range.


I distinctly remember the gunfire in Avengers to be on the wimpy side. Not to say Avengers will be bad... I think it's got some really nice sound. It was just an artistic choice to make the guns almost background noise the characters could talk over... but from a realism standpoint, it does make you wonder if the sound designers/mixers have ever been around live gunfire. That is some crazy-loud stuff (and quite dangerous for your ears without protection). And I like a soundtrack better when they acknowledge that (even if they are using LFE to give you the impression of loudness without drowning out the entire rest of the mix).


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega* /forum/post/22021942
> 
> 
> I just watched The Incredible Hulk (again) last night. That entire track is awesome. I can't comment much on ULF because I only go down to 15Hz, but even the shootout in the factory towards the beginning is an awesome demo-worthy scene. The gunfire is very impactful and dynamic, and there are some LFE moments with the Hulk.
> 
> 
> Then the sonic cannons scene is really fun with those pressure waves (not the lowest hitting, but just a fun effect) and the 50 cal guns you can feel in your chest.
> 
> 
> And of course the end battle with all the huge floor-shaking impacts.
> 
> 
> Comparing this to what I experienced in the IMAX theater during the Avengers, I'm going to predict Hulk wins for overall dynamic range.
> 
> 
> I distinctly remember the gunfire in Avengers to be on the wimpy side. Not to say Avengers will be bad... I think it's got some really nice sound. It was just an artistic choice to make the guns almost background noise the characters could talk over... but from a realism standpoint, it does make you wonder if the sound designers/mixers have ever been around live gunfire. That is some crazy-loud stuff (and quite dangerous for your ears without protection). And I like a soundtrack better when they acknowledge that (even if they are using LFE to give you the impression of loudness without drowning out the entire rest of the mix).



I agree, I remember when the Dark night came out you can really feel the punch from the midbass with little shaking which The Avengers did not have in the same cinema.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega* /forum/post/22021942
> 
> 
> I distinctly remember the gunfire in Avengers to be on the wimpy side. Not to say Avengers will be bad... I think it's got some really nice sound. It was just an artistic choice to make the guns almost background noise the characters could talk over... but from a realism standpoint, it does make you wonder if the sound designers/mixers have ever been around live gunfire. That is some crazy-loud stuff (and quite dangerous for your ears without protection). And I like a soundtrack better when they acknowledge that (even if they are using LFE to give you the impression of loudness without drowning out the entire rest of the mix).



I'm totally with you on this one. I am still hoping it was due to my cinema setup (not capable of handling the sound pretty well) and hopefully the BluRay version will sound much better at my home. It seems I will have to wait until September to clarify that.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/22021992
> 
> 
> I agree, I remember when the Dark night came out you can really feel the punch from the midbass with little shaking which The Avengers did not have in the same cinema.



That seems to depend on what theater the movie is seen in. I saw The Avengers in one of the smaller type IMax's. The most impressive part of the sound to me was the mid-bass slam. It could have been because we were fairly close to the screen, but the mid-bass was some of the most impressive I've heard in a movie theater. The deep bass, not nearly as much.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/22022034
> 
> 
> That seems to depend on what theater the movie is seen in. I saw The Avengers in one of the smaller type IMax's. The most impressive part of the sound to me was the mid-bass slam. It could have been because we were fairly close to the screen, but the mid-bass was some of the most impressive I've heard in a movie theater. The deep bass, not nearly as much.



Yes but I watched it in the same exact cinema, maybe the volume was louder for the Dark Night, but who knows. Hell, I watched MI:4 in an IMAX that made both sound weak in comparison but that is a different cinema so I can not compare. Avengers was better than MI:4 in the same cinema though. Yes, I watch them more than once at different cinemas.


----------



## pokekevin

Sigh my sub doesn't do the sonic cannon scene justice lol


----------



## thebriman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/22022144
> 
> 
> Sigh my sub doesn't do the sonic cannon scene justice lol



If your quads were hooked up, think that would make a difference?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebriman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If your quads were hooked up, think that would make a difference?



Haven't even started the build yet







. They are sitting in their boxes in the garage haha


----------



## pennynike1

So, I went and rented Immortals last night and watched the action scenes. There are a fair number of good action scenes in the film, with some good bass action. Here is a list of the more prominent scenes worth viewing from an audio perspective:


1:45 to 2:11 (this scene also repeats later in the film)

40:58 to 42:09

49:43 to 50:35

1:02:27 to 1:02:58

1:03:13 to 1:03:29

1:03:51 to 1:04:24

1:29:33 to 1:29:00

1:29:26 to 1:29:46

1:30:22 to 1:30:57

1:30:55 to 1:31:07

1:31:17 to 1:31:24

1:31:44 to 1:31:54

1:32:02 to 1:32:10

1:32:15 to 1:32:20

1:33:25 to 1:33:34

1:35:19 to 1:35:41

1:36:37 to 1:38:09


Quite a few segments actually, and there are a few others that I didn't mention.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/22018167
> 
> 
> 300 is the better movie, but I was just much more entertained by Immortals in my HT. I thought the audio was considerably better in Immortals for one and I just had more "fun" with it for whatever reason.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pennynike1* /forum/post/22022931
> 
> 
> So, I went and rented Immortals last night and watched the action scenes. There are a fair number of good action scenes in the film, with some good bass action. Here is a list of the more prominent scenes worth viewing from an audio perspective:
> 
> 
> 1:45 to 2:11 (this scene also repeats later in the film)
> 
> 40:58 to 42:09
> 
> 49:43 to 50:35
> 
> 1:02:27 to 1:02:58
> 
> 1:03:13 to 1:03:29
> 
> 1:03:51 to 1:04:24
> 
> 1:29:33 to 1:29:00
> 
> 1:29:26 to 1:29:46
> 
> 1:30:22 to 1:30:57
> 
> 1:30:55 to 1:31:07
> 
> 1:31:17 to 1:31:24
> 
> 1:31:44 to 1:31:54
> 
> 1:32:02 to 1:32:10
> 
> 1:32:15 to 1:32:20
> 
> 1:33:25 to 1:33:34
> 
> 1:35:19 to 1:35:41
> 
> 1:36:37 to 1:38:09
> 
> 
> Quite a few segments actually, and there are a few others that I didn't mention.



i watched it last night also. dropped the blu ray back to netflix today. now i need something good to put in my Queue


----------



## Follz20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes* /forum/post/22020049
> 
> 
> Also does anyone know if The Grey is a good movie? I'm gonna guess there won't be much LFE in that movie but maybe good surround.



I liked The Grey very much. Liam Neeson is superb.


Regarding the LFE, it was actually quite impressive throughout the movie, especially during the plane crash sequence. The dynamics can be startling, also.


There is a lot of howling wind during the film which will give your sub(s) a thorough workout; not only for output, but for detail as well. A good test would be to listen to some of those strong wind scenes with capable headphones so you can hear the detail of the bass clearly, then listen at your normal listening level and see if there is any difference.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Follz20* /forum/post/22022983
> 
> 
> I liked The Grey very much. Liam Neeson is superb.
> 
> 
> Regarding the LFE, it was actually quite impressive throughout the movie, especially during the plane crash sequence. The dynamics can be startling, also.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of howling wind during the film which will give your sub(s) a thorough workout; not only for output, but for detail as well. A good test would be to listen to some of those strong wind scenes with capable headphones so you can hear the detail of the bass clearly, then listen at your normal listening level and see if there is any difference.




The Grey, Underworld...I guess where there's wolves, there are woofers!













Ian


----------



## Toe

Tons of LFE in this movie! I would go a solid 4.5 overall. Some demo worthy moments IMO.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/22025074
> 
> 
> Tons of LFE in this movie! I would go a solid 4.5 overall. Some demo worthy moments IMO.



I agree...this was a pretty good movie also. The bass was overall really strong and deep. I might be tempted to go with a full 5 for this one.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/22026756
> 
> 
> I agree...this was a pretty good movie also. The bass was overall really strong and deep. I might be tempted to go with a full 5 for this one.



I would be curious to see some graphs. My Buttkickers bottomed quite a few times in this one which usually only happens with tracks that dig DEEP. I enjoyed the movie as well. Tanks, helicopters and jets in particular all had a LOT of weight and impact behind them which was awesome!


----------



## ozar

Noting that _Underworld: Awakening_ has been added to the 5-star section of the bass movies database, and I'm in full agreement that it belongs there. In fact the entire sound track is pretty aggressive. Some have complained that the bass was over the top and simply too much in this movie. I'm not sure that it was over done, but it probably could have been improved on in a few places.


Either way, it's definitely a good movie for a heavy bass subwoofer workout!


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/22027111
> 
> 
> My Buttkickers bottomed quite a few times in this one which usually only happens with tracks that dig DEEP.



I have been considering adding a Buttkicker to my system. I have a decent sub ( HSU VTF-3 MK3 ) that hits 15Hz, and I usually do movies at around -10dB, so they are fairly loud. So I don't really *need* a Buttkicker... but I thought it might be fun, and add some additional punch/feel to movies without adding any volume.


But I didn't realize they could "bottom out". What does that mean... is it a negative experience like clipping/distortion, or is it simply that they don't shake enough??


Also, just in general, what are other people's thoughts of adding shakers to enhance movies with bass? If this is too off-topic I can take it elsewhere, but I really do want to hear from bass enthusiasts.


----------



## jchong

Same here, I didn't know a Buttkicker could bottom out.


----------



## HuskerHarley

If a *Buttkicker* is *Bottoming Out* does it also scare the *Crap out of ya* while *Kicking your Butt*?-->










HH


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega* /forum/post/22028206
> 
> 
> I have been considering adding a Buttkicker to my system. I have a decent sub ( HSU VTF-3 MK3 ) that hits 15Hz, and I usually do movies at around -10dB, so they are fairly loud. So I don't really *need* a Buttkicker... but I thought it might be fun, and add some additional punch/feel to movies without adding any volume.
> 
> 
> But I didn't realize they could "bottom out". What does that mean... is it a negative experience like clipping/distortion, or is it simply that they don't shake enough??
> 
> 
> Also, just in general, what are other people's thoughts of adding shakers to enhance movies with bass? If this is too off-topic I can take it elsewhere, but I really do want to hear from bass enthusiasts.



The crazy thing is I am running 4 SVS subs (3 PB13 Ultras and a 12/2 Ultra) in a sealed 12x17.5 room and the BKs still provide a sensation my subs cant. It is hard to describe, but the BKs bring the whole tactile experience to a higher level if they are implemented properly IMO.


It is crucial how you implement the shakers in my experience as far as how good, natural and seamless the experience is. I have been in theaters much nicer than mine where they had shakers attached directly to the seat, not enough sub (so the shakers stood out which you dont want), the shakers crossed over much to high, and where the shakers were just turned up to high in relation to the subs and it actually took me OUT of the experience. A shaker should compliment your subs and feel like a natural enhancement, not stand out from them. In my experience the only way to do this is to do an indirect attachment either to a riser, or beneath your floor onto the floor joists. I built a very simple mini riser that my couch sits on and the 2 BKs are attached to the riser. I took my legs off the couch so the entire perimeter wood frame comes in contact with the riser so the shake comes up through the entire couch, but indirectly. Combined with the fair amount of sub power I got, it simply feels like I gave my subs a Redbull or a steroid shot







It really does feel very natural though and the only time they stand out is if they bottom (which can be controlled by simply turning down the volume on the shaker amp or making some high/low pass adjustments).


When a BK bottoms, it sounds like a knock. You cant miss it if you know what you should be listening for. I usually dont have problems with where I have mine set, but sometimes in the right type of scene or film it will happen on occasion.


There used to be a lot of good info on the BK site and I am sure there is a lot of great info here as well as far as how to implement these most effectively. Check out the BK site for more info.


Some people like shakers and some dont. I could not go without them now as the experience simply would not be complete, especially with big time action films. I hate them for music though and always go for the more pure approach there, but even that is subjective and some people like them for music as well.


Oh, another perk of a BK equipped couch...........girls love it....


----------



## D.T.MIKE

Well said Toe. I agree a properly integrated and setup buttkicker will IMO add another level of enjoyment to ones home theater enjoyment. The sub or subs will provide the room pressurization and "chest slam" if you will, the buttkicker the physical shaking of your body. WOTW is an outstanding example of a movie tailor made for this kind of affect!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/22028724
> 
> 
> The crazy thing is I am running 4 SVS subs (3 PB13 Ultras and a 12/2 Ultra) in a sealed 12x17.5 room and the BKs still provide a sensation my subs cant. It is hard to describe, but the BKs bring the whole tactile experience to a higher level if they are implemented properly IMO.
> 
> 
> It is crucial how you implement the shakers in my experience as far as how good, natural and seamless the experience is. I have been in theaters much nicer than mine where they had shakers attached directly to the seat, not enough sub (so the shakers stood out which you dont want), the shakers crossed over much to high, and where the shakers were just turned up to high in relation to the subs and it actually took me OUT of the experience. A shaker should compliment your subs and feel like a natural enhancement, not stand out from them. In my experience the only way to do this is to do an indirect attachment either to a riser, or beneath your floor onto the floor joists. I built a very simple mini riser that my couch sits on and the 2 BKs are attached to the riser. I took my legs off the couch so the entire perimeter wood frame comes in contact with the riser so the shake comes up through the entire couch, but indirectly. Combined with the fair amount of sub power I got, it simply feels like I gave my subs a Redbull or a steroid shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really does feel very natural though and the only time they stand out is if they bottom (which can be controlled by simply turning down the volume on the shaker amp or making some high/low pass adjustments).
> 
> 
> When a BK bottoms, it sounds like a knock. You cant miss it if you know what you should be listening for. I usually dont have problems with where I have mine set, but sometimes in the right type of scene or film it will happen on occasion.
> 
> 
> There used to be a lot of good info on the BK site and I am sure there is a lot of great info here as well as far as how to implement these most effectively. Check out the BK site for more info.
> 
> 
> Some people like shakers and some dont. I could not go without them now as the experience simply would not be complete, especially with big time action films. I hate them for music though and always go for the more pure approach there, but even that is subjective and some people like them for music as well.
> 
> 
> Oh, another perk of a BK equipped couch...........girls love it....



What response are they set for?


----------



## trinifox

Can you combine d-motion with butt kickers in the same install?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/22028857
> 
> 
> What response are they set for?



*Channeling my best Groucho Marx*


"... ya mean the goyles, or da butt kickers?"


*rimshot*






Carry on...


----------



## tvuong

So my quetion for y'all is that if i have to choose one: adding another sub or butt kicker, which one would you guys choose? What is the price range for 4 seat BKs?


----------



## MIkeDuke

I am using a Crowson Transducer along with my SubMersive HP. I am powering the Crowson with a Butt Kicker amp. I had CraigJohn set it up for me. When it's dialed in right(with the crossover and blending with the sub) which he did, it is a really cool feeling. My SubMersive HP is no slouch in the low bass department. My room is only 1000cf. But the Crowson just adds that extra to movies that makes you smile just a bit more. I was really impressed with what it did for Unstoppable. That made the movie even more fun then it was before. Plus, TRON really put it to the test. Even if you have a killer sub setup, I think the tactile feel you get from a transducer system is wort it. I know that I will never get rid of it and no matter what system I have, I will have a transducer setup as well.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trinifox* /forum/post/22029650
> 
> 
> Can you combine d-motion with butt kickers in the same install?



Now that would be an _*AWESOME*_ experience!


Especially with four of these in the room:
http://velodyne.com/digital-drive-plus-18.html


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dr. Spankenstein* /forum/post/22029878
> 
> 
> *Channeling my best Groucho Marx*
> 
> 
> "... ya mean the goyles, or da butt kickers?"
> 
> 
> *rimshot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on...



Say da secret woid and win a hundad dollas.


----------



## beezar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/22028724
> 
> 
> The crazy thing is I am running 4 SVS subs (3 PB13 Ultras and a 12/2 Ultra) in a sealed 12x17.5 room and the BKs still provide a sensation my subs cant. It is hard to describe, but the BKs bring the whole tactile experience to a higher level if they are implemented properly IMO.



4 high quality SVS subs and BK in that size room










I am officially jealous


----------



## tvuong

^^

+1


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/22028724
> 
> 
> The crazy thing is I am running 4 SVS subs (3 PB13 Ultras and a 12/2 Ultra) in a sealed 12x17.5 room and the BKs still provide a sensation my subs cant. It is hard to describe, but the BKs bring the whole tactile experience to a higher level if they are implemented properly IMO.




This is how most people react when Toe watches movies like 5 days of war!
























Ian


----------



## Toe

^^^^^^^^^^







I just want to know what its like in a MKtheater type setup or some of these other members who are hitting hard into the single digits which I cant do!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/22028857
> 
> 
> What response are they set for?



My subs are in the 15hz tune and my BKs start in at ~50hz (which is a bit high, but for movies I like it). I have not tried the 10hz tune, but I might at some point. I just dont want to give up any slam up top, but maybe it would be worth it.......will try it at some point.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beezar* /forum/post/22030150
> 
> 
> 4 high quality SVS subs and BK in that size room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am officially jealous



If it makes you feel any better, there are plenty of sub/low end setups I am jealous of as well. MKtheater and some of the other members here have some absolutely amazing setups from what I have seen that I would love to experience at some point. Dont get me wrong as I am very happy and proud of what I have (it has taken me a long time to get to this point), but I cant dig into the single digits like a lot of these guys can and I would love to experience that some day







I would also love to experience a sealed sub setup in my room which might be better than ported for my size/dimensions. At this point though, I am really just enjoying what I have which is important to do. It is easy to get caught up in constantly trying to get to that next step and not truly enjoying what you got. I think the happiest I have ever been with my HT was when I had my first HT setup with a 36" tube tv, 1 sub, did not have a clue what my in room FR was, surround speakers sitting on milk crates, etc.......... lol.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am using a Crowson Transducer along with my SubMersive HP. I am powering the Crowson with a Butt Kicker amp. I had CraigJohn set it up for me. When it's dialed in right(with the crossover and blending with the sub) which he did, it is a really cool feeling. My SubMersive HP is no slouch in the low bass department. My room is only 1000cf. But the Crowson just adds that extra to movies that makes you smile just a bit more. I was really impressed with what it did for Unstoppable. That made the movie even more fun then it was before. Plus, TRON really put it to the test. Even if you have a killer sub setup, I think the tactile feel you get from a transducer system is wort it. I know that I will never get rid of it and no matter what system I have, I will have a transducer setup as well.



I have wanted to try the Crowson products for a long time. Can you give us more details about your setup? Are the transducers under a piece of furniture or a riser? How low will they go or be detected, Hz-wise?


JSS


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Just watched wotw. I thought cloverfield, LFoDH, and uderworld were all better.


It was good but not in the same level as the others imho.


----------



## tvuong

Brian,

I think you have the SVS Sb12, how does it handle these movies? Not quite follow you, which one of those movies has the best bass? I like UW Awakening.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just watched wotw. I thought cloverfield, LFoDH, and uderworld were all better.
> 
> 
> It was good but not in the same level as the others imho.



Live free or die hard IMHO is not better than WOTW. I was one of the first to say Cloverfield is a WOTW beater. I have not seen awakenings yet.


----------



## Mpray1983




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just watched wotw. I thought cloverfield, LFoDH, and uderworld were all better.
> 
> 
> It was good but not in the same level as the others imho.



What kind of sub are you using? I only ask because your impression varies from most and I wonder if your equipment has something to do with the reason why. Purely asking just out of curiosity.


----------



## mrcoop

Just watched The Babysitter. Funny movie...one scene in the van, the bass was way loud... Not sure why it was made so hot. Music scene, but the bass spl was actually overwhelming for the music playing...in fact its all i could here...weird?? Not low just LOUD!


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass* /forum/post/22002053
> 
> 
> lfeman, you still out there?
> 
> 
> Bosso



Yeah, im still here.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/22013860
> 
> 
> Battle:LA does not clip AFAIK. It is a known fact T:L does.
> 
> 
> JSS
> 
> 
> PS - I am not impartial. I am a Marine.



Hmm, it looks like that it may clip. The scene where those marines are coming out of that helo and are running to barracks you can heard some nasty sounding explosion in your left surround speaker, even more crappy sounding when putting all speakers to small and sub to off. And to tron where are those scenes excatly where it clips/distort?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234* /forum/post/22014231
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for doing these waterfalls. But, would it be possible to use the "standard" color scale instead? Makes it much easier to see what is happening. Please see the other plots in this thread and adjust your colors.



Agreed, otherwise good job.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrPainMD* /forum/post/22014932
> 
> 
> any waterfalls for underworld?
> 
> 
> and who can help me setup speclab on my laptop?



First page have info and welcome back.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/22016557
> 
> 
> Tonight's movie was Melancholia. The two planet collision scenes had what sounded like five star LFE, but I had to sit through about 130 minutes of five star boredom to get to them. Going to waterfall those two scenes as soon as the transcoding process is finished, just so I can pretend I didn't waste the last 135 minutes of my life on this one.
> 
> 
> Not even going to vote on a star rating for the LFE in general. I'll just waterfall those scenes and send the movie back to the rental place. This movie will never be on my shopping list.



I actually liked it, great visuals/audio in opening and what a lfe scene that last pretty long time(had to blow my ears open after that.







)


----------



## Steveo1234

Sherlock Holmes: game of shadows.

Big wtf.

Movie contained slow motion fight scenes, artillery, gunshot, explosions, buildings coming down, crashes and a lot more of "Ooooh, here comes the OOMMPFF!" scenes.

Id rate the movie below a 2. Way below. Sounded like the whole movie (well, almost) was highpassed at 40hz or had a very low amplitude overall. I had to check that my LFE-amp was on...

Either something was very wrong with my setup or this movie just sucks for LFE. Anyone?


----------



## DrPainMD

I cant get speclab to read straight from the dvd. Any ideas?


----------



## maxmercy

If your DVD player has individual line outs for each channel, no problem. Not sure how others have done it straight off the disc. I use my signal chain (not the best, but it works).


JSS


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234* /forum/post/22036479
> 
> 
> Sherlock Holmes: game of shadows.
> 
> Big wtf.
> 
> Movie contained slow motion fight scenes, artillery, gunshot, explosions, buildings coming down, crashes and a lot more of "Ooooh, here comes the OOMMPFF!" scenes.
> 
> Id rate the movie below a 2. Way below. Sounded like the whole movie (well, almost) was highpassed at 40hz or had a very low amplitude overall. I had to check that my LFE-amp was on...
> 
> Either something was very wrong with my setup or this movie just sucks for LFE. Anyone?



I'll let you know after June 12.


JSS


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234* /forum/post/22036479
> 
> 
> Sherlock Holmes: game of shadows.
> 
> Big wtf.
> 
> Movie contained slow motion fight scenes, artillery, gunshot, explosions, buildings coming down, crashes and a lot more of "Ooooh, here comes the OOMMPFF!" scenes.
> 
> Id rate the movie below a 2. Way below. Sounded like the whole movie (well, almost) was highpassed at 40hz or had a very low amplitude overall. I had to check that my LFE-amp was on...
> 
> Either something was very wrong with my setup or this movie just sucks for LFE. Anyone?



I agree. Not much in the way of bass for Sherlock Holmes 2.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong* /forum/post/22036732
> 
> 
> I agree. Not much in the way of bass for Sherlock Holmes 2.



The first one was a better movie and it had better bass.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy* /forum/post/22033134
> 
> 
> I have wanted to try the Crowson products for a long time. Can you give us more details about your setup? Are the transducers under a piece of furniture or a riser? How low will they go or be detected, Hz-wise?
> 
> 
> JSS



Sorry I missed this yesterday. I have two Lazyboy recliners. I don't have a riser. I am only using it for my one, main chair. The Transducer just goes right under one of the corners of the chair( I have mine in the right front corner. The chair just sits on it. But, that by itself would have made the chair uneven. So I also bought 3 motion isolators(They get screwed into the chair). That helps raise the chair so it is even and isolates the chair from the floor. I have it connected to a Butt Kicker BKA-1000 amp. There is only one Transducer.
http://crowsontech.com/go/crowsontec...opDefault.aspx 


I know CraigJohn has a riser built so I think his are connected to the riser. If I am right, I think they go down to 5Hz. Again, I really recommend these things. They put a big shot of fun into a lot of movies. If you have any real detailed questions, I can recommend that you talk to him. I know he connected the system through my OPPO's analog outputs so he can get an unfiltered signal and uses the bass management in the OPPO and not in my preamp. But again, Craig could probably explain that better.


P.S If you want to get some more detailed thoughts on what I think about the Crowson, click on my system link. I have some more details in there. I don't want to fill up this thread with just my thoughts on the Crowson. Although I would be more then willing to







.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrPainMD* /forum/post/22036538
> 
> 
> I cant get speclab to read straight from the dvd. Any ideas?



Check your soundcard settings-recording, usually there mono mix or stereo mix, should work?


Also some updates to list.


Mission impossible: Ghost protocol-3,5 stars(Where is the dynamics that were in theatres, or maybe the dvd dolby just sucks, had to put it reference to get over 100db sound effects)

Fast five-3 stars

Prince of persia- 4 stars

Melancholia- 4 star(only one major bass scene, but it's pretty freakin insane)

Sherlock Holmes- 4 stars

Piranha 3D-4,5 star(this movie have a lot of ulf bass)

Clash of the titans- 4.5 stars(I think this did go very low)

Avatar- 3,5 stars


Any opinions?


Will check soon real steel, five days of war and some others...


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Check your soundcard settings-recording, usually there mono mix or stereo mix, should work?
> 
> 
> Also some updates to list.
> 
> 
> Mission impossible: Ghost protocol-3,5 stars(Where is the dynamics that were in theatres, or maybe the dvd dolby just sucks, had to put it reference to get over 100db sound effects)
> 
> Fast five-3 stars
> 
> Prince of persia- 4 stars
> 
> Melancholia- 4 star(only one major bass scene, but it's pretty freakin insane)
> 
> Sherlock Holmes- 4 stars
> 
> Piranha 3D-4,5 star(this movie have a lot of ulf bass)
> 
> Clash of the titans- 4.5 stars(I think this did go very low)
> 
> Avatar- 3,5 stars
> 
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> 
> Will check soon real steel, five days of war and some others...



Just curious, what subs are you running?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/22037520
> 
> 
> Any opinions?



No real objection to any of those.


Melancholia... I must be in the minority on my opinion of that movie because Rotten Tomatoes gave it a fresh rating. I like that you don't have to wait long to get that first big LFE scene from it.


----------



## Metalbender

Off topic

but what ever happened to Real Steal it had more LFE than Thore and is at least a 4 star? I don't see it on the main list.


----------



## mojomike

I just saw Battleship at a Cinemark XD theater. The movie is a lot of fun, but a bit too long, IMO. Once the action starts, there's alot of it. The premium XD theater is supposed to rival Imax. The PQ was great, but the sound was only ok. There was plenty of volume and clarity, but the place was sorely lacking in deep bass and I doubt is was the fault of the movie itself. I have every reason to believe that at home, this movie will kick butt.


----------



## DrPainMD

I'm trying to get speclab to read straight from the dvd drive off my laptop.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/22038502
> 
> 
> I just saw Battleship at a Cinemark XD theater. The movie is a lot of fun, but a bit too long, IMO. Once the action starts, there's alot of it. The premium XD theater is supposed to rival Imax. The PQ was great, but the sound was only ok. There was plenty of volume and clarity, but the place was sorely lacking in deep bass and I doubt is was the fault of the movie itself. I have every reason to believe that at home, this movie will kick butt.



We also have an XD theater here in town. I normally go see the latest movies there, but after seeing Avengers at a local (smaller version) IMAX, it totally blew me away. The bass was THUNDEROUS! I am sure it was due to the smaller room. But I will be going there to see the new flicks from now on. XD is great and all, but like you said, the bass is the only thing that is lacking.


----------



## DrPainMD

what water color palette are you using?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/22038502
> 
> 
> I just saw Battleship at a Cinemark XD theater. The movie is a lot of fun, but a bit too long, IMO. Once the action starts, there's alot of it. The premium XD theater is supposed to rival Imax. The PQ was great, but the sound was only ok. There was plenty of volume and clarity, but the place was sorely lacking in deep bass and I doubt is was the fault of the movie itself. I have every reason to believe that at home, this movie will kick butt.



Thanks for the report. Yeah this one looks to have serious potential for audio and I am looking forward to the blu ray.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Watched Chronicle this evening. Thinking four stars - going to get a few waterfalls if I can. Had many good LFE moments.


----------



## capricorn kid

How was the movie itself?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Not bad, I thought.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

A couple of Chronicle waterfalls. Dropping my vote to three stars on this one. Extension to only 25Hz or so, with clipping in places.


----------



## otk

the stars are based on how low the sound track goes ?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Can someone explain what clipping is? What is it? And what does it sound like? Thanks!!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/22040523
> 
> 
> the stars are based on how low the sound track goes ?



It depends on the judge. Most of us seem to consider multiple elements in our grading such as depth, frequency of LFE, amplitude, etc........For me, a track like Thor is still 4.5-5 star material overall even though it is apparently filtered. That LFE track in my HT was absolutely fantastic overall even in light of the slightly filtered extension.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

For me, it's extension, quality, and quantity. Quantity's the only thing stopping me from going to 2.5 on Chronicle... there are a lot of LFE scenes in there, even if they do only stop at 25Hz or so.


For the clipping, on the amplitude graph (right side of the waterfall), I just look for places when the peaks look like a straight line. Then I run it at a lower level to make sure it's not my gear.


Don't recall offhand what that first scene sounded like, but it was loud. Really loud. Usually at those levels I can't tell if it's something in the room dancing around or the soundtrack.


----------



## DrPainMD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf* /forum/post/22040503
> 
> 
> A couple of Chronicle waterfalls. Dropping my vote to three stars on this one. Extension to only 25Hz or so, with clipping in places.



what color palette are you using?


----------



## pokekevin

How do you tell its clipping


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrPainMD* /forum/post/22041873
> 
> 
> what color palette are you using?



RDF multisweep 2... I think.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Surprised Sherlock Holmes is not on any lists


----------



## pennynike1

I don't think utilizing a DVD is a good way to test out the bass on MI4. From what I have heard on blu ray and at the theater, it sounded like it had some very good bass scenes.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/22037520
> 
> 
> Check your soundcard settings-recording, usually there mono mix or stereo mix, should work?
> 
> 
> Also some updates to list.
> 
> 
> Mission impossible: Ghost protocol-3,5 stars(Where is the dynamics that were in theatres, or maybe the dvd dolby just sucks, had to put it reference to get over 100db sound effects)
> 
> Fast five-3 stars
> 
> Prince of persia- 4 stars
> 
> Melancholia- 4 star(only one major bass scene, but it's pretty freakin insane)
> 
> Sherlock Holmes- 4 stars
> 
> Piranha 3D-4,5 star(this movie have a lot of ulf bass)
> 
> Clash of the titans- 4.5 stars(I think this did go very low)
> 
> Avatar- 3,5 stars
> 
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> 
> Will check soon real steel, five days of war and some others...


----------



## cr136124

Anyone here using the Velodyne SMS-1 mic with Spectrum Lab?


I purchased a SMS-1 with the mic kit (used) a couple of weeks ago. It helped me a lot to EQ my sub. But now that everything is set and running great on my SVS PB12-Plus DSP; I am just wondering if it can be used with Spectrum Lab and if I can use a XLR to USB cable to connect it to my laptop.


Any input will be highly appreciated.


----------



## the_abbot

Wow!! The plane crash scene in The Grey was awesome!!!

Gonna rewind it!


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124* /forum/post/22042281
> 
> 
> Anyone here using the Velodyne SMS-1 mic with Spectrum Lab?
> 
> 
> I purchased a SMS-1 with the mic kit (used) a couple of weeks ago. It helped me a lot to EQ my sub. But now that everything is set and running great on my SVS PB12-Plus DSP; I am just wondering if it can be used with Spectrum Lab and if I can use a XLR to USB cable to connect it to my laptop.
> 
> 
> Any input will be highly appreciated.



The SMS-1 mic (rebadged ECM8000) works. I compared my 5 years old SMS-1 mic to another calibrated mic (Earthworks M23) and the discrepancy below 2kHz was less than 1-2dB.


----------



## javry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/22038502
> 
> 
> I just saw Battleship at a Cinemark XD theater. The movie is a lot of fun, but a bit too long, IMO. Once the action starts, there's alot of it. The premium XD theater is supposed to rival Imax. The PQ was great, but the sound was only ok. There was plenty of volume and clarity, but the place was sorely lacking in deep bass and I doubt is was the fault of the movie itself. I have every reason to believe that at home, this movie will kick butt.



that's good to know - because I'm probably going to be watching it at home.


----------



## javry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/22041886
> 
> 
> How do you tell its clipping



Got this off Wikipedia

*Clipping* is a form of waveform distortion that occurs when an amplifier is overdriven and attempts to deliver an output voltage or current beyond its maximum capability. Driving an amplifier into clipping may cause it to output power in excess of its published ratings

*Overview of clipping*

When an amplifier is pushed to create a signal with more power than its power supply can produce, it will amplify the signal only up to its maximum capacity, at which point the signal can be amplified no further. As the signal simply "cuts" or "clips" at the maximum capacity of the amplifier, the signal is said to be "clipping". The extra signal which is beyond the capability of the amplifier is simply cut off, resulting in a sine wave becoming a distorted square-wave-type waveform.

Many electric guitar players intentionally overdrive their guitar amplifiers to cause clipping in order to get a desired sound (see guitar distortion ).

Amplifiers have voltage, current and thermal limits. Clipping may occur due to limitations in the power supply or the output stage. Some amplifiers are able to deliver peak power without clipping for short durations before energy stored in the power supply is depleted or the amplifier begins to overheat.

Amplifier power ratings are typically established by driving the device-under-test to the onset of clipping, to a predetermined distortion level, variable per manufacturer or per product line. Driving an amplifier to 1% distortion levels will yield a higher rating than driving it to 0.01% distortion levels. [1] Similarly, testing an amplifier at a single mid-range frequency, or testing just one of two channels, will yield a higher rating than if it is tested throughout its intended frequency range with both channels working. Manufacturers may use these methods to market amplifiers whose published maximum power output includes some amount of clipping in order to show higher numbers. [1] For instance, the Federal Trade Commission (FTC) established an amplifier rating system in which the device is tested with both channels driven throughout its advertised frequency range, at no more than its published distortion level. The Electronic Industries Association (EIA) rating system, however, determines amplifier power by measuring a single channel at 1,000 Hz, with a 1% distortion level—1% clipping. Using the EIA method rates an amplifier 10 to 20% higher than the FTC method, at the cost of audio fidelity.

*Clipping detection*

Clipping in a circuit can be detected by comparing the original input signal with an output signal that has been adjusted for changes in applied gain. For instance, if a circuit has 10 dB of applied gain, it can be tested for clipping by attenuating the output signal's gain by 10 dB and comparing it to the input signal. If the circuit is driven into clipping, the attenuated output signal will show less voltage in the comparison. The electrical offset between the two signals can be used to illuminate clipping detection indicators, such as a red LED , and can be used to decrease the gain of a preceding circuit so that the level of clipping distortion can be limited


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu* /forum/post/22042926
> 
> 
> The SMS-1 mic (rebadged ECM8000) works. I compared my 5 years old SMS-1 mic to another calibrated mic (Earthworks M23) and the discrepancy below 2kHz was less than 1-2dB.



Thanks Ken!


It is great to hear that I should be able to use this mic. Now, can I use a simple XLR to USB cable to hook it to my computer (Windows XP) or do I need something like Icicle XLR to USB Mic Converter or Tascam US-144MKII?


----------



## SmokenAshes

I have a HSU VTF3 MK4 and it already shakes my butt, would a buttkicker really make an improvement in my theater?


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes* /forum/post/22043826
> 
> 
> I have a HSU VTF3 MK4 and it already shakes my butt, would a buttkicker really make an improvement in my theater?



Is your theater on a concrete floor or a "suspended" floor?


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Is your theater on a concrete floor or a "suspended" floor?



Its on the second floor in my house.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javry* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Got this off Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Clipping is a form of waveform distortion that occurs when an amplifier is overdriven and attempts to deliver an output voltage or current beyond its maximum capability. Driving an amplifier into clipping may cause it to output power in excess of its published ratings
> 
> 
> Overview of clipping
> 
> When an amplifier is pushed to create a signal with more power than its power supply can produce, it will amplify the signal only up to its maximum capacity, at which point the signal can be amplified no further. As the signal simply "cuts" or "clips" at the maximum capacity of the amplifier, the signal is said to be "clipping". The extra signal which is beyond the capability of the amplifier is simply cut off, resulting in a sine wave becoming a distorted square-wave-type waveform.
> 
> Many electric guitar players intentionally overdrive their guitar amplifiers to cause clipping in order to get a desired sound (see guitar distortion ).
> 
> Amplifiers have voltage, current and thermal limits. Clipping may occur due to limitations in the power supply or the output stage. Some amplifiers are able to deliver peak power without clipping for short durations before energy stored in the power supply is depleted or the amplifier begins to overheat.
> 
> Amplifier power ratings are typically established by driving the device-under-test to the onset of clipping, to a predetermined distortion level, variable per manufacturer or per product line. Driving an amplifier to 1% distortion levels will yield a higher rating than driving it to 0.01% distortion levels. [1] Similarly, testing an amplifier at a single mid-range frequency, or testing just one of two channels, will yield a higher rating than if it is tested throughout its intended frequency range with both channels working. Manufacturers may use these methods to market amplifiers whose published maximum power output includes some amount of clipping in order to show higher numbers. [1] For instance, the Federal Trade Commission (FTC) established an amplifier rating system in which the device is tested with both channels driven throughout its advertised frequency range, at no more than its published distortion level. The Electronic Industries Association (EIA) rating system, however, determines amplifier power by measuring a single channel at 1,000 Hz, with a 1% distortion level--1% clipping. Using the EIA method rates an amplifier 10 to 20% higher than the FTC method, at the cost of audio fidelity.
> 
> 
> Clipping detection
> 
> Clipping in a circuit can be detected by comparing the original input signal with an output signal that has been adjusted for changes in applied gain. For instance, if a circuit has 10 dB of applied gain, it can be tested for clipping by attenuating the output signal's gain by 10 dB and comparing it to the input signal. If the circuit is driven into clipping, the attenuated output signal will show less voltage in the comparison. The electrical offset between the two signals can be used to illuminate clipping detection indicators, such as a red LED , and can be used to decrease the gain of a preceding circuit so that the level of clipping distortion can be limited



I appreciate the response! But I meant on the graph! I'm assuming its the chart on the right with "blocks"


----------



## drewTT

Saw Contraband on BD and pretty disappointed with the LFE. Some pretty good midbass energy during the Panama shootout scene but that's about it.


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124* /forum/post/22043420
> 
> 
> Thanks Ken!
> 
> 
> It is great to hear that I should be able to use this mic. Now, can I use a simple XLR to USB cable to hook it to my computer (Windows XP) or do I need something like Icicle XLR to USB Mic Converter or Tascam US-144MKII?



I use a mic preamp (with phantom power) and soundcard between mic and PC and have no experience on XLR to USB mic converters.


Out of curiousity I once hooked up the Galaxy CM-140 (SPL meter) to the soundcard (without mic preamp) and found out that the noise floor was too high.

On the other hand, Icicle XLR to USB Mic Converter seems to be promising with 48V phantom power compared to plain SPL meter.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes* /forum/post/22043826
> 
> 
> I have a HSU VTF3 MK4 and it already shakes my butt, would a buttkicker really make an improvement in my theater?



If you set it up right, yes.


----------



## GiTcHaSuM

Hello all,

I could be mistaken but I don't remember seeing Super 8 on the list. After watching about half of it last night (I'll finish it tonight after work), it had some pretty good bass moments, could be a solid 4 stars. What do you think?


----------



## mrcoop

the grey...plane crash was fun, but that was about it...the wind created some rumbling.


----------



## mrcoop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GiTcHaSuM* /forum/post/22047780
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I could be mistaken but I don't remember seeing Super 8 on the list. After watching about half of it last night (I'll finish it tonight after work), it had some pretty good bass moments, could be a solid 4 stars. What do you think?



I would agree...tho many disagreed due to the lack of extension...I thought the dynamics and mix of this movie was simply awsome...and enjoyed the low end


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GiTcHaSuM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I could be mistaken but I don't remember seeing Super 8 on the list. After watching about half of it last night (I'll finish it tonight after work), it had some pretty good bass moments, could be a solid 4 stars. What do you think?



The train crash scene is awesome.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong* /forum/post/22048255
> 
> 
> the train crash scene is awesome.



+1000


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GiTcHaSuM* /forum/post/22047780
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I could be mistaken but I don't remember seeing Super 8 on the list. After watching about half of it last night (I'll finish it tonight after work), it had some pretty good bass moments, could be a solid 4 stars. What do you think?



Use the Search this Thread function and you will see a lot about it. No much really low frequency but that only shows you do not really need it to be well done.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

The grey? Solid 4


----------



## KevinH

Just watched UA and Battle LA and agree they both are on the 5* list.....both big thumbs up!


----------



## Toe

UA, 5 stars. We were laughing at one point from the pure LFE joy


----------



## wth718

I don't see Real Steel on the list anywhere. I thought most of those fighting scenes were quite impressive.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH* /forum/post/22049543
> 
> 
> Just watched UA and Battle LA and agree they both are on the 5* list.....both big thumbs up!



I loved Battle Los Angeles too. Despite the film's terminal stupidity, it looked great and sounded better. Great fun!


----------



## D.T.MIKE

Just watched Chronicle, I thought it was done very well in the LFE department especially when listened to at spirited levels.


----------



## Metalbender




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718* /forum/post/22049709
> 
> 
> I don't see Real Steel on the list anywhere. I thought most of those fighting scenes were quite impressive.



yes


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just watched Chronicle, I thought it was done very well in the LFE department especially when listened to at spirited levels.



I agree! Thought it sounded great. I really liked the film itself as well!


----------



## D.T.MIKE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/22051922
> 
> 
> I agree! Thought it sounded great. I really liked the film itself as well!



Yea I went for a rental not expecting much but it surprised me also! This is one of those flicks that just didn't get that much recognition I think due to all of the blockbusters released recently in the theaters. Well worth a watch.


----------



## capricorn kid

Is Chronicle worth a blind buy or should I rent it first befrore buying? I did not think much of the sound in Super 8. The dynamics were very good but to me the LFE was not that impressive. Gonna watch Underworld tonight. Real Steel was good but not more than 3.5 stars. I still think Transformers DoTM is a solid 5 without a doubt. What about 5 Days of War? The LFE was fantastic.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is Chronicle worth a blind buy or should I rent it first befrore buying? I did not think much of the sound in Super 8. The dynamics were very good but to me the LFE was not that impressive. Gonna watch Underworld tonight. Real Steel was good but not more than 3.5 stars. I still think Transformers DoTM is a solid 5 without a doubt. What about 5 Days of War? The LFE was fantastic.



I blind bought Chronicle and like I said wasn't disappointed.


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is Chronicle worth a blind buy or should I rent it first befrore buying? I did not think much of the sound in Super 8. The dynamics were very good but to me the LFE was not that impressive. Gonna watch Underworld tonight. Real Steel was good but not more than 3.5 stars. I still think Transformers DoTM is a solid 5 without a doubt. What about 5 Days of War? The LFE was fantastic.



I watched Underworld:Awakening last night.........it is raucous all the way through


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/22052780
> 
> 
> I still think Transformers DoTM is a solid 5 without a doubt.



I agree. I watched it again last night. I have to say it has one of the cleanest soundtracks I have ever heard. Plus, the Crowson system really helped put it over the edge for me. It made it more fun for sure. I can't wait to watch TDK again with the Crowson.


----------



## javry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH* /forum/post/22053227
> 
> 
> I watched Underworld:Awakening last night.........it is raucous all the way through



Not sure if I have it. If I do, I'll give it a whirl tonight. Of course with my stuff these days, everything is on earphones but I generally get the pointif he movie is done well.


----------



## Rod2486

Which War of the Worlds is the best to get???


I see the regular DVD has DTS 5.1 and the blu ray only has Dolby Digital 5.1. Which one is the better of the two????


There is also a limited edition which has DTS HD master audio??


----------



## RBFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rod2486* /forum/post/22054914
> 
> 
> Which War of the Worlds is the best to get???
> 
> 
> I see the regular DVD has DTS 5.1 and the blu ray only has Dolby Digital 5.1. Which one is the better of the two????
> 
> 
> There is also a limited edition which has DTS HD master audio??



Here's the listing, clearly stating that it has "DTS Surround Sound", which is DTS Master Audio on my copy:

http://www.amazon.com/War-Worlds-Blu...7782945&sr=1-1 


Lee


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBFC* /forum/post/22054937
> 
> 
> Here's the listing, clearly stating that it has "DTS Surround Sound", which is DTS Master Audio on my copy:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/War-Worlds-Blu...7782945&sr=1-1
> 
> 
> Lee



Yep, same copy I have and it is DTS HD MA.


----------



## Rod2486

Thanks for the heads up! I was looking at the Walmart description for the blu ray version, it only says it is in Dolby Digital for some reason. Everywhere else now that I have investigated more shows it being DTS.


Can't wait to watch it, just got my VTF 15H in, first subwoofer I have owned so am really looking forward to it!


----------



## mcsoul

Has anyone tried "The Woman in Black"? It's preview on the UA blu-ray had intense bass.


----------



## dunnmike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcsoul* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried "The Woman in Black"? It's preview on the UA blu-ray had intense bass.



I watched it last night and the bass was very impressive.


----------



## Auditor55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/22052780
> 
> 
> Is Chronicle worth a blind buy or should I rent it first befrore buying? I did not think much of the sound in Super 8. The dynamics were very good but to me the LFE was not that impressive. Gonna watch Underworld tonight. Real Steel was good but not more than 3.5 stars. I still think Transformers DoTM is a solid 5 without a doubt. What about 5 Days of War? The LFE was fantastic.



Don't buy Chronicle, its a ridiculous movie. No about amount of LFE can make that movie worth buying.


----------



## Auditor55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong* /forum/post/22048255
> 
> 
> The train crash scene is awesome.



Pretty good movie as well.


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auditor55* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Don't buy Chronicle, its a ridiculous movie. No about amount of LFE can make that movie worth buying.



I rented it last night based on some comments above and didn't really care for it..........I won't be buying.


----------



## dunnmike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I rented it last night based on some comments above and didn't really care for it..........I won't be buying.



Yeah I rented it on ppv. Not for me either. Bought woman in black. It's an ok story but I did enjoy all the lows.


----------



## ratm

In the 5 star category, are they talking about "9" the post apocalyptic animated one, or the musical?


Tried searching but came up empty...


----------



## dunnmike

I'm to assume the animated one. It has some nice bass in it.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ratm* /forum/post/22057565
> 
> 
> In the 5 star category, are they talking about "9" the post apocalyptic animated one, or the musical?
> 
> 
> Tried searching but came up empty...



The animated one by Tim Burton. The bass is incredible !!!!!


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/22054566
> 
> 
> I agree. I watched it again last night. I have to say it has one of the cleanest soundtracks I have ever heard. Plus, the Crowson system really helped put it over the edge for me. It made it more fun for sure. I can't wait to watch TDK again with the Crowson.



Exactly...the dynamics, LFE, everything was so pure and clean sounding. I have said it before, it was the best audio experience I have ever had in my theater. ( and I'm not a fan of the movies )


----------



## [KYA]Mega

I'm coming late to the Underworld Awakening party... but I wanted to add my two cents:


Several comments made me think there was going to be too much bass in this movie, and I would end up with a headache before it was over. I have experienced that before... especially since I run my bass a little hot (so mostly my own fault... hehe).


Anyway, I was very pleasantly surprised. Even though there is lots of bass thorough the movie, my ears never got worn out or tired of hearing it. So much of it is in the near-ULF range it doesn't really wear you out or give you a headache... it just MOVES you. So it really is the BEST kind of bass movie. My wife also commented to me about how awesome the sound is. The best word I can think of is: powerful. It just has that "there is no bottom" feeling without being too "in your face" with it. I'd watch it again JUST for the bass. So glad I bought it.


----------



## KevinH

Tonight it was the blu version of LOTR:FOTR. While the DVD soundtrack was the great, the DTS-HD MA track is that much better and def 5* Two Towers blu coming up!


----------



## Metalbender

Just watched UA last night, dam good low end base shaking the room. I love the low freq. stuff that you can just feel and rattles the pictures on the walls.


----------



## Rod2486

I have not seen Avatar with my sub hooked up yet, is this a movie worth putting 3 hours into??


It seems it would have a great audio track to it, but maybe I am wrong.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rod2486* /forum/post/22060194
> 
> 
> I have not seen Avatar with my sub hooked up yet, is this a movie worth putting 3 hours into??
> 
> 
> It seems it would have a great audio track to it, but maybe I am wrong.



I personally think the movie it's self is worth the 3 hours. The bass on the other hand, well it is nothing impressive. It is average, i'd say 2.5 or 3 stars at most.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rod2486* /forum/post/22060194
> 
> 
> I have not seen Avatar with my sub hooked up yet, is this a movie worth putting 3 hours into??
> 
> 
> It seems it would have a great audio track to it, but maybe I am wrong.



I haven't been able to watch it all the way thru,,,I thought it was something more for the very young-->IMO!


HH


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rod2486* /forum/post/22060194
> 
> 
> I have not seen Avatar with my sub hooked up yet, is this a movie worth putting 3 hours into??
> 
> 
> It seems it would have a great audio track to it, but maybe I am wrong.



Although it lacks world class LFE, from an overall perspective I thought the audiotrack on the Avatar BD was demonstration quality. Better yet the PQ of the BD is as wonderful as anything I have seen on my HT setup. Can't comment on the 3D BD as I haven't seen it but I own and love the 2D version of the Avatar BD. To say the least, Cameron doesn't put much intellectual demand on his viewers but I loved the film anyway.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/22060285
> 
> 
> Although it lacks world class LFE, from an overall perspective I thought the audiotrack on the Avatar BD was demonstration quality. Better yet the PQ of the BD is as wonderful as anything I have seen on my HT setup. Can't comment on the 3D BD as I haven't seen it but I own and love the 2D version of the Avatar BD. To say the least, Cameron doesn't put much intellectual demand on his viewers but I loved the film anyway.



Agreed. Both the 2d and 3d versions are great overall from a tech perspective. Reference audio IMO even if the LFE is not quite 5 star material. I would rate the LFE a solid 4.


----------



## Saints

Just watched Hanna again since it was first released. Such a good flick and one of the best mixes out there.


----------



## jaramill

Forgot to post about Avengers. Saw it 2nd weekend it came out. With regards to LFE, not much that made my chest pound. Saw it at an IMAX 3D in Glendale, AZ. Was expecting some bass but perhaps it was the theater. As for the movie....meh. Was ok. Now Prometheus and The Dark Knight Rising are ones I'm REALLY looking forward to in the theater and eventually on blu-ray disc.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auditor55* /forum/post/22057293
> 
> 
> Don't buy Chronicle, its a ridiculous movie. No about amount of LFE can make that movie worth buying.



I almost bought it last night. I am not fimilar with it, but it had that look like it might have some LFE, thanks for the heads up. I picked up Transformers DOTM 3D and Iron Man 2. I also picked up Black Hawk Down and was pretty disappointed. The copy I got is Dolby Digital, but really did not come close to a 4.5 star rating IMO. Is there a DTS version?


----------



## D.T.MIKE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27* /forum/post/22061421
> 
> 
> I almost bought it last night. I am not fimilar with it, but it had that look like it might have some LFE, thanks for the heads up. I picked up Transformers DOTM 3D and Iron Man 2. I also picked up Black Hawk Down and was pretty disappointed. The copy I got is Dolby Digital, but really did not come close to a 4.5 star rating IMO. Is there a DTS version?



Remember everybody has different likes and preferences when it comes to movies! Transformers and Iron Man both have good audio. I suggest giving Chronicle a rental to see if you like it, the soundtrack is very good as several reviews have noted. This is the bass thread after all.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaramill* /forum/post/22061294
> 
> 
> Forgot to post about Avengers.....As for the movie....meh. Was ok.



Are you frigging kidding me??? I thought the movie was amazing!


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rod2486* /forum/post/22060194
> 
> 
> I have not seen Avatar with my sub hooked up yet, is this a movie worth putting 3 hours into??
> 
> 
> It seems it would have a great audio track to it, but maybe I am wrong.



The movie was OK and the sound was a little better. The picture quality on the other hand I thought was fantastic. I thought the dynamics were really good but there was not enough really deep bass. Some scenes had good rumble and had things shaking in my theater but it was not over powering. I thought the animated movie _Battle for Terra_ was a better movie. I compare the two because the story was basically the same.


----------



## jaramill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot* /forum/post/22061628
> 
> 
> Are you frigging kidding me??? I thought the movie was amazing!



Again just my opinion, but to start, I was never a fan of the Avengers in the comic book so it would take a lot for me to like it. Second, it was 45mins too long, the story with that alien was not interesting. But it WAS funny...favorite was the Hulk and I think Ruffalo is the best of the Dr. Banner's compared to the newer actors (Ed Norton, Eric Bana). Though no one can touch Bill Bixby.


Also not really worth it in 3D (but worth it in IMAX). Again just my opinion. Now Batman and Spiderman I'm jacked up about.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27* /forum/post/22061421
> 
> 
> I almost bought it last night. I am not fimilar with it, but it had that look like it might have some LFE, thanks for the heads up. I picked up Transformers DOTM 3D and Iron Man 2. I also picked up Black Hawk Down and was pretty disappointed. The copy I got is Dolby Digital, but really did not come close to a 4.5 star rating IMO. Is there a DTS version?



DTS wouldn't make any difference. If you can play low enough than the Irene scene is pretty damn cool lol


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/22062473
> 
> 
> DTS wouldn't make any difference. If you can play low enough than the Irene scene is pretty damn cool lol



One actually doesn't even have to play _that_ low to enjoy the scene as there is a strong fundamental ~18hz with others below 10hz around 5hz or so.


----------



## tony123

My room is strong to 14hz and I don't find the Irene scene to be anything worthy of a demo. So I'm not sure how impressive the fundamental is....


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/22062773
> 
> 
> My room is strong to 14hz and I don't find the Irene scene to be anything worthy of a demo. So I'm not sure how impressive the fundamental is....



The Irene scene is actually pretty cool, but not a 5 star bass movie. That effect is is very hard to get and detect but it is neat.


----------



## DrPainMD












anyone remember this?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...3&d=1201035426


----------



## Rod2486

I have to agree with others, watched Underworld Awakening last night and it had alot of house shaking bass!! Movie wasnt that great, but the low frequency bass made it alot better!


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrPainMD* /forum/post/22063023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone remember this?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...3&d=1201035426



haha funny who is that?


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE* /forum/post/22061621
> 
> 
> Remember everybody has different likes and preferences when it comes to movies! Transformers and Iron Man both have good audio. I suggest giving Chronicle a rental to see if you like it, the soundtrack is very good as several reviews have noted. This is the bass thread after all.



Anymore I just wait for the movies to come to HBO, Starz, Showtime, etc.. Between all the channels, I have plenty to watch and if something stands out, I buy it on Bluray for upgraded sound and PQ. This thread has been a tremendous help for buying blurays with LFE.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrPainMD* /forum/post/22063023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone remember this?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...3&d=1201035426



Hey DrPainMD, did anyone help you out with the waterfalls? I don't know how to do it or I would have helped.


As for the picture, Is that JBL?


----------



## mojomike

Yes. Down on his knees, that's James B. Lansing doing some speaker testing.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/22063516
> 
> 
> Yes. Down on his knees, that's James B. Lansing doing some speaker testing.



It actually looks like my wife's uncle! I thought it might be JBL or whatever his name was because he had that huge 18 inch JBL sub with the small JBL control speakers all over the place. 5 fronts and maybe 5-6 surrounds. JBLsound or something like that. He always showed that huge theater in europe with tons of JBL subs and speakers.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27* /forum/post/22063427
> 
> 
> Anymore I just wait for the movies to come to HBO, Starz, Showtime, etc.. Between all the channels, I have plenty to watch and if something stands out, I buy it on Bluray for upgraded sound and PQ. This thread has been a tremendous help for buying blurays with LFE.



I do the same thing. These days there are so many HD movie channels, it's possible to see a lot of good films via cable or satellite. I am very selective about which titles I buy for my BD collection, so it's useful to me to watch possible candidates on cable first. Even in HD, cable movies don't have 1080p video or HD audio, of course, but they generally look and sound very good nonetheless.


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auditor55* /forum/post/22057293
> 
> 
> Don't buy Chronicle, its a ridiculous movie. No about amount of LFE can make that movie worth buying.



I've been kicking myself for buying this movie. Especially since I bought it instead of getting The Grey. Sounds like I would really like that one.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrPainMD* /forum/post/22063023
> 
> 
> anyone remember this?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...3&d=1201035426





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/22063498
> 
> 
> Hey DrPainMD, did anyone help you out with the waterfalls? I don't know how to do it or I would have helped.
> 
> 
> As for the picture, Is that JBL?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/22063534
> 
> 
> It actually looks like my wife's uncle! I thought it might be JBL or whatever his name was because he had that huge 18 inch JBL sub with the small JBL control speakers all over the place. 5 fronts and maybe 5-6 surrounds. JBLsound or something like that. He always showed that huge theater in europe with tons of JBL subs and speakers.



Hahah!. Yeah. Ashley was a hoot! He made a comeback here, actually just a few months ago.









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...50&postcount=1


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein

^^^ Nice!


And he upgraded to a 26" widescreen set!




I tease...


----------



## DrPainMD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/22063498
> 
> 
> Hey DrPainMD, did anyone help you out with the waterfalls? I don't know how to do it or I would have helped.
> 
> 
> As for the picture, Is that JBL?



no one helped me, its not working at all now.


yes thats jbl


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrPainMD* /forum/post/22064028
> 
> 
> no one helped me, its not working at all now.
> 
> 
> yes thats jbl



What operating system you using, Pain? What kind of I/O do you have access to on your lappy?


----------



## bluestang

Just grabbed a buddy's Underworld: Awakening blu-ray to "acquire" into my pc to use with my WD TV HD player. Haven't watched it yet, that will be this weekend!


Quick questions...What's the resolution for that DTS-HD MA 7.1 ??? Mine shows 16/48.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/22062962
> 
> 
> The Irene scene is actually pretty cool, but not a 5 star bass movie. That effect is is very hard to get and detect but it is neat.



True. Was still pretty cool though to experience it with 2 LMS5400s lol


----------



## dunnmike

Finally watched UA tonight. Insane awesome bass. After that I went to see MIB 3. Good movie but now that the ht is improving I was quite disappointed in the audio system at the theater. Sigh.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

The Grey... four stars sounds about right, but I'll look into the plane crash scene with Speclab yet. Just as much fun as the one in FotP, though much less LFE heavy.


Now, if y'all will excuse me, this movie left me with the profound urge to turn on some space heaters.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

As promised, waterfalls for the plane crash in The Grey:


----------



## raistline

Just watched Vudu version of Star Trek: Generations and omg, three bad is plentiful and loud. Since it was an earlier movie it does not get into the sub sonics that often bit it is still a great thrill ride. If this is indicative of how the Blue-Rays are, consider it sold.

I have to give it a solid 4 stars.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/22063547
> 
> 
> I do the same thing. These days there are so many HD movie channels, it's possible to see a lot of good films via cable or satellite. I am very selective about which titles I buy for my BD collection, so it's useful to me to watch possible candidates on cable first. Even in HD, cable movies don't have 1080p video or HD audio, of course, but they generally look and sound very good nonetheless.



I agree, I have so much content to watch with my Xfinity and even with added ondemand, you can basically find any movie with a touch of the button. I have to say that the PQ and sound is almost on the Bluray level (IMO). They just put new lines in for Verizon a month ago, I am seriously considering switching over, just for the new fiber optic lines.


Two movies to add, I watched part of Colombiana last night on HBO and surprisingly it had some great LFE and I picked up the Day after tomorrow on Bluray, DTS HD and it also has some great LFE. Surprised it is not on the list.


----------



## DrPainMD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/22064068
> 
> 
> What operating system you using, Pain? What kind of I/O do you have access to on your lappy?



im using win 7 on my laptop


i/o ? in out?


i have mic in and headphone in


now my screen is showing weird stuff


----------



## eNoize

quick question about speclab:


Can you directly measure from laptop if it has a BD drive? I have two computers with BD drives and have been wondering about this for a short while. If possible, I'm hoping to test it out on 'John Carter' BD because I was somewhat disappointed by the output.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## DrPainMD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize* /forum/post/22067026
> 
> 
> quick question about speclab:
> 
> 
> Can you directly measure from laptop if it has a BD drive? I have two computers with BD drives and have been wondering about this for a short while. If possible, I'm hoping to test it out on 'John Carter' BD because I was somewhat disappointed by the output.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



thats what im trying to do but with dvd. i was able to do it in the past.


download the program and try for yourself and let us know

http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/spectra1.html#download


----------



## eNoize

Thanks, Pain. I'll try it out today and report back.


----------



## DrPainMD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize* /forum/post/22067072
> 
> 
> Thanks, Pain. I'll try it out today and report back.



i think theres a setup on the first post, near the bottom


How to make frequency charts?


First download spectrum lab from here.
http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/spectra1.html 


...and here is how you set most things in that program.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...1&d=1211638401 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...2&d=1211638401 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...3&d=1211638443 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...4&d=1211638443 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...7&d=1211638510 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...8&d=1211638510 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...9&d=1211638538 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...0&d=1211638538 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...6&d=1211638715 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...7&d=1211638715 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...8&d=1211638715 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...9&d=1211638727 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...0&d=1211638727 


Enjoy...



use color palette, RDF multisweep 2


----------



## drewTT

Underworld is my favorite bass movie this year. It was ridiculous.


----------



## eNoize

Thanks again, Pain.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Re watching U:A. The best bass movie ive ever watched. And i have all of the five star movies on the list.


----------



## bootyman81

Long time lurker, first time poster from the UK.


I Just watched John carter blu ray, the bass was mediocre nothing to get excited about. I didn't feel anything much below 20hz. I was hoping for better with this film.


3 stars.


Underworld awakening next & by the sounds of what everyone is saying I'm gonna be having my own awakening


----------



## eNoize

Working on speclab, and I'm clearly doing something wrong. I have it set to default WAV input and output, and it doesn't look right because I barely get anything below 50hz. I've tried other settings, and still doesn't seem right.


I know 'John Carter' has a couple decent moments with the white ape battle scene in the arena, although not much, but the best reading on the above defaults is barely around the low 40s. Either the movie is just altogether terrible in the LFE department or I'm messing something up in speclab.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg* /forum/post/22068062
> 
> 
> Re watching U:A. The best bass movie ive ever watched. And i have all of the five star movies on the list.



I agree! The best bass movie I have bought yet. All good bass movies have their certain little qualities and I love the dual machine guns Selene (Kate Beckinsale) was firing through the movie. Those guns would go right through you! Great effect.


Some movies I seen that have been announced or rumored that look very promising for a good soundtrack in the near future.


Avatar 2

Percy Jackson, Sea of Monsters

Top Gun 2??

Total Recall


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27* /forum/post/22069166
> 
> 
> I agree! The best bass movie I have bought yet. All good bass movies have their certain little qualities and I love the dual machine guns Selene (Kate Beckinsale) was firing through the movie. Those guns would go right through you! Great effect.
> 
> 
> Some movies I seen that have been announced or rumored that look very promising for a good soundtrack in the near future.
> 
> 
> Avatar 2
> 
> Percy Jackson, Sea of Monsters
> 
> Top Gun 2??
> 
> Total Recall



I'm looking forward to watch/hear Prometheus....just few more days


----------



## SmokenAshes

Just saw Avengers and its official....my theater blows the crap out of all the theaters Ive been to. This was the Grand Theater on Panama City Beach and it sounded like TV speakers compared to my speakers.


But this movie was epic! I cannot wait for the bluray! I just hope they remix and remaster the audio because it needs it.


----------



## dunnmike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just saw Avengers and its official....my theater blows the crap out of all the theaters Ive been to. This was the Grand Theater on Panama City Beach and it sounded like TV speakers compared to my speakers.
> 
> 
> But this movie was epic! I cannot wait for the bluray! I just hope they remix and remaster the audio because it needs it.



I hear ya dude. Mine theater probably isn't even close to yours and the rave in destin was a let down compared to home.


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dunnmike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya dude. Mine theater probably isn't even close to yours and the rave in destin was a let down compared to home.



Yeah, I need to goto an IMAX and see if theres a difference with my theater and the IMAX.


I know Avengers is going to have great LFE moments on the bluray because in some scenes I could barely hear the distinct high to low bass sound. Much like the scene in Live Free or Die Hard where the car gets thrown in the tunnel and comes spinning down almost ontop of Matthew and Mclain. Yeah that sound, I could barely hear it but its there.


----------



## dunnmike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I need to goto an IMAX and see if theres a difference with my theater and the IMAX.
> 
> 
> I know Avengers is going to have great LFE moments on the bluray because in some scenes I could barely hear the distinct high to low bass sound. Much like the scene in Live Free or Die Hard where the car gets thrown in the tunnel and comes spinning down almost ontop of Matthew and Mclain. Yeah that sound, I could barely hear it but its there.



You'd thin where we live being a high tourist area there's be an IMAX closer.


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dunnmike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You'd thin where we live being a high tourist area there's be an IMAX closer.



The Grand Theater on Panama City Beach has an IMAX in it. Or you talking about Destin? Though I live up by Eufala Alabama, just visiting this weekend down here.


----------



## dunnmike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Theater on Panama City Beach has an IMAX in it. Or you talking about Destin? Though I live up by Eufala Alabama, just visiting this weekend down here.



Near destin. I live in crestview fl


----------



## nikerret

Is there somewhere where the bass moments are listed by Hz?


Example:


----------



## KevinH

Ok......just spun Mummy-TotDE...........4.5* sure........but kinda scratching my head why it wasn't a 5


----------



## mailiang

Just finished watching _The Woman In Black._ Some very good *scary* bass.














Ian


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikerret* /forum/post/22071040
> 
> 
> Is there somewhere where the bass moments are listed by Hz?
> 
> 
> Example:


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124* /forum/post/22069431
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to watch/hear Prometheus....just few more days



Saw the trailer on Chronicle BR last night and the bass was PUMPIN.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just finished watching the woman in black. Some very good scary bass.
> 
> 
> Ian



+1


----------



## dunnmike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> +1



It surprised me too no pun intended.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27* /forum/post/22069166
> 
> 
> 
> Some movies I seen that have been announced or rumored that look very promising for a good soundtrack in the near future.
> 
> 
> Avatar 2
> 
> Percy Jackson, Sea of Monsters
> 
> Top Gun 2??
> 
> Total Recall



Looking to pickup *Act of Valor* next week on BD.

That flick should have awesome lossless audio.


----------



## A L Wong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/22071466
> 
> 
> Just finished watching _The Woman In Black._ Some very good *scary* bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



It made me jump out of my seats more times than I care to remember.

Every time my missus popped her head in and asked a question, I jumped too....

The bass is in short intense burst with extended low lfe in certain scenes.

Certainly adds to the fear and dread


----------



## cuzed2

Went to the cinema this past weekend and watched "Avengers".

If they do this right - the BR version should have potential !!


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A L Wong* /forum/post/22075040
> 
> 
> It made me jump out of my seats more times than I care to remember.
> 
> Every time my missus popped her head in and asked a question, I jumped too....
> 
> The bass is in short intense burst with extended low lfe in certain scenes.
> 
> Certainly adds to the fear and dread




I thought this film was a great example of how to use the 'e' in the lfe channel to make the most impact on what was already a very scary scene.




Ian


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2* /forum/post/22076861
> 
> 
> Went to the cinema this past weekend and watched "Avengers".
> 
> If they do this right - the BR version should have potential !!



Potential nothing, I will preorder The Avengers BD the minute it goes up on Amazon. I haven't preordered but two or 3 other BDs but The Avengers will be added to that list ASAP.


----------



## dunnmike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Potential nothing, I will preorder The Avengers BD the minute it goes up on Amazon. I haven't preordered but two or 3 other BDs but The Avengers will be added to that list ASAP.



I have that one on preorder already. Looking forward to it.


----------



## eNoize

Watched 'The Divide' earlier today. Average movie, but the bass is amazing, hitting some nice clean moments in various parts. I would rank it around 4 stars, or high in the 3.5 range at the least.


----------



## KevinH

Is the Live Free or Die Hard on the 5* list the DTS DVD version? Or DTS-HD MA Blu version? I have the unrated DVD but it's DD 5.1......watched a bit last night and it certainly doesn't fall in the 5* category.......looking to replace it with the correct DTS version.


----------



## aandpwoodley

Just watched safe house, enjoyable film but nothing special in the bass department, a 2 at best


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the Live Free or Die Hard on the 5* list the DTS DVD version? Or DTS-HD MA Blu version? I have the unrated DVD but it's DD 5.1......watched a bit last night and it certainly doesn't fall in the 5* category.......looking to replace it with the correct DTS version.



Yeah. I watched this blu ray a few nights ago and was very disappointed with the sound. Even my girlfriend said , " Gee, that doesn't sound as good as your other movies."


Are there two versions ?


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I watched this blu ray a few nights ago and was very disappointed with the sound. Even my girlfriend said , " Gee, that doesn't sound as good as your other movies."
> 
> 
> Are there two versions ?



I hope so. The list says "DTS". My unrated DVD is only Dolby Digital 5.1. Guess I'll be on the lookout for a DTS DVD version.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so. The list says "DTS". My unrated DVD is only Dolby Digital 5.1. Guess I'll be on the lookout for a DTS DVD version.



Ohhh you're talking DVD! I meant the Blu Ray.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772* /forum/post/22080294
> 
> 
> Yeah. I watched this blu ray [Live Free or Die Hard] a few nights ago and was very disappointed with the sound. Even my girlfriend said , " Gee, that doesn't sound as good as your other movies."
> 
> 
> Are there two versions ?



So far as I know there are not two versions of the Live Free or Die Hard HD audiotrack. I love the film and have had the BD for some time. I don't remember its DTS-MA soundtrack having spectacular LFE but I do recall thinking that the overall sound design was excellent and worthy of the film's other high production values. I'll try to watch it again soon and follow up.


----------



## Saints




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772* /forum/post/22080294
> 
> 
> Yeah. I watched this blu ray a few nights ago and was very disappointed with the sound. Even my girlfriend said , " Gee, that doesn't sound as good as your other movies."
> 
> 
> Are there two versions ?



Wow thats surprising. I rented it on blu ray not that long ago and it was awesome. Even my wife and kids were glued to the tv because of the sound.


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So far as I know there are not two versions of the Live Free or Die Hard HD audiotrack. I love the film and have had the BD for some time. I don't remember its DTS-MA soundtrack having spectacular LFE but I do recall thinking that the overall sound design was excellent and worthy of the film's other high production values. I'll try to watch it again soon and follow up.



That's why I think the version on the 5* list must be a DTS DVD. You've both stated the Blu track isn't all that great and I'm certain my DD 5.1 DVD track isn't 5* worthy. Therefore there must be a DTS DVD out there.


----------



## Jindrak

There was, but I highly doubt that the DTS version was used. It's more likely it was the DTS-HD track.

DTS DVD which is now out of print. 


Here is a thread talking about the direct comparison of the DTS-HD MA track and the core DTS track of the same Blu-Ray source.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=982090 


EDIT: Actually, on the first page, lfeman gives the source: Live Free or Die Hard (aka Die Hard 4.0) SE Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA


----------



## nube

Act of Valor's DTS-MA mix makes liberal use of the surrounds, and is overall OK for an action flick, but the bass is not nearly as explosive as the movie warranted. It's a 3 or a 3.5. Totally not impressed. I think the best bass scene wasn't even an action sequence.


As for the movie itself, scripts and acting this bad should be outlawed. Plus, there are a bunch of obvious continuity flaws throughout. The only redeeming qualities are its decent cinematography and sound mix. It's tough to make it through 1hr51min or whatever the runtime is.


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jindrak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There was, but I highly doubt that the DTS version was used. It's more likely it was the DTS-HD track.
> 
> DTS DVD which is now out of print.
> 
> 
> Here is a thread talking about the direct comparison of the DTS-HD MA track and the core DTS track of the same Blu-Ray source.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=982090
> 
> 
> EDIT: Actually, on the first page, lfeman gives the source: Live Free or Die Hard (aka Die Hard 4.0) SE Blu-ray DTS-HD:MA



Perfect....thanks Jin


----------



## gwsat

Since I posted earlier, I have reviewed some of the action scenes in The Live Free Or Die Hard BD for their LFE impact. The shootout between McClane and the bad guys at the hacker kid's apartment, which ended with the explosion of the hacker kid's bobbie trapped computer had spectacular LFE. The bad guys' automatic weapons fire had my chair shaking and the explosion was sensational. Based on that scene alone I would give the LFE of the BD's DTS-HD MA soundtrack at least a 4.


Oddly, the LFE in one of my all time favorite action scenes, the one in the elevator shaft involving a fight between McClane and an Asian assassin, played by Maggie Q, didn't have a whole lot of LFE, at least not anything like that in the apartment scene. Go figure.


----------



## wth718

The scene with the jet vs tractor trailer and the gas explosion were also some intense lfe scenes. Def a 5 in my book!


----------



## KevinH

Good, well I just ordered the Blu SE version and will give my DVD to my brother


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772* /forum/post/22080294
> 
> 
> Yeah. I watched this blu ray a few nights ago and was very disappointed with the sound. Even my girlfriend said , " Gee, that doesn't sound as good as your other movies."
> 
> 
> Are there two versions ?



Did you cycle through on the audio playblack on the BR player. I know a couple of movies I have had to go in manually and change the audio. I know with Blackhawk down, I watched half the movie and it did not sound good. I then cycled through the audio menu on the BR player and it was in Eng multi channel, I switched to Eng LPCM multi channel and "Bam" the bass kicked in.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize* /forum/post/22078617
> 
> 
> Watched 'The Divide' earlier today. Average movie, but the bass is amazing, hitting some nice clean moments in various parts. I would rank it around 4 stars, or high in the 3.5 range at the least.



I will agree, The Divide has some very good bass scenes but the movie itself is crap. The longer it went on the less I cared about the characters. The ending was really bad.


----------



## jaramill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube* /forum/post/22080635
> 
> 
> As for the movie itself, scripts and acting this bad should be outlawed.



I'm no casting director and I don't know what good or great acting is. But like porn, I'll know it when I see it....applies to bad acting. Man this acting was ATROCIOUS!







If a movie were made of the video game Call of Duty: Modern Warfare, I would HOPE it would be a little better than Act of Valor.


Surprising the effects weren't good on the DVD/BD.


----------



## drewTT

Didn't they cast actual marines rather then true actors? I think that is what I heard, at least.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Didn't they cast actual marines rather then true actors? I think that is what I heard, at least.



This was an actual seal team doing training exercises for new seal members but thought it would make a good movie. Of course the acting was bad, they were real soldiers doing what they do best! Just be lucky we have people like this protecting us while we bicker or bass movies for crying out loud!


----------



## javry




> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> just be lucky we have people like this protecting us while we bicker or bass movies for crying out loud
Click to expand...


+1


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/22081905
> 
> 
> I will agree, The Divide has some very good bass scenes but the movie itself is crap. The longer it went on the less I cared about the characters. The ending was really bad.



Yeah, the movie could've been much, much better, but the bass made it a tolerably fun ride.


----------



## Reefdvr27

I know it is a small scene, but when the Russian Jet does a fly over in X-Men First class, It is a pretty awesome event. The Anchor swinging around the ship is right there with it. These two scenes are in my top ten.


----------



## obsi

Monster Brawl had some nice lfe, but don't expect much from the movie (if you can call it that).


----------



## wth718

Just saw a preview of Avengers on the Real Steel blu ray. If that is any indication, that is definitely something to look forward to hearing on a capable system.


----------



## GLBright

Re: theater sound quality.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike* /forum/post/22038502
> 
> 
> I just saw Battleship... The PQ was great, but the sound was only ok. There was plenty of volume and clarity, but the place was sorely lacking in deep bass and I doubt is was the fault of the movie itself. I have every reason to believe that at home, this movie will kick butt.



I've been to 3 local IMAX theaters, the local Rave, and several other movie venues nearby. And none of them can produce sound equal to the 10 year old Infinity and DefTech speakers in my own living room/HT. IMAX goes on and on about kilowatts of power driving umpteen huge subs. Doesn't matter. Their systems aren't designed to produce really low bass, just good mid-bass. There is no movie theater I know of that will give the listener the sound quality of a well set up HT, especially if one has a flat to 20Hz subwoofer. That's why I don't go to movies any more. Sound. Sound. Sound.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the movie could've been much, much better, but the bass made it a tolerably fun ride.



When the swccs were dropped in was a good scene


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GLBright* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Re: theater sound quality.
> 
> 
> I've been to 3 local IMAX theaters, the local Rave, and several other movie venues nearby. And none of them can produce sound equal to the 10 year old Infinity and DefTech speakers in my own living room/HT. IMAX goes on and on about kilowatts of power driving umpteen huge subs. Doesn't matter. Their systems aren't designed to produce really low bass, just good mid-bass. There is no movie theater I know of that will give the listener the sound quality of a well set up HT, especially if one has a flat to 20Hz subwoofer. That's why I don't go to movies any more. Sound. Sound. Sound.



I have to concur with this except for not going to the theater. I can honestly say that even with my modest system no theater in my area can compete with what I have at home. Whether it be visual it audio quality. I have 7000 series Samsung with a bic acoustech system paired with an hsu sub.

My audio is more dynamic and harder hitting when needed. My video is crisper, cleaner and more accurate.

Even still, the theater experience is worth it on new films despite my home system being superior.


----------



## the_abbot

You guys must have some pretty crappy theaters nearby. The IMAX in my area damn near shook fillings from mouth! It sounded great too!


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718* /forum/post/22080784
> 
> 
> The scene with the jet vs tractor trailer and the gas explosion were also some intense lfe scenes. Def a 5 in my book!



Jet vs trailer scene on the highway is one of the 5 best LFE scenes ever in my book.


----------



## mrcoop

Killer Elite...couple explosion scenes, but thats about it.


----------



## mumps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234* /forum/post/22086997
> 
> 
> Jet vs trailer scene on the highway is one of the 5 best LFE scenes ever in my book.



Yup, that one ROCKS!!


Chris


----------



## WereWolf84

+1, that "engaged and destroy" scene is one of my all time favourite LFE scenes too


----------



## tvuong

Just ordered WOTW bluray from Amazon and it has dts MA from the picture. Beside the bass, how is the movie itself?


----------



## Gary J

Actually this thread is all about the bass and not the movie.


----------



## tvuong

Funny how I only watch a few clips of my movies for BASS. Just want to know if it worths my time to watch the whole wotw movie. Thanks.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong* /forum/post/22087998
> 
> 
> Funny how I only watch a few clips of my movies for BASS. Just want to know if it worths my time to watch the whole wotw movie. Thanks.



Don't know about YOUR time,,but mine was worth it.


HH


----------



## tvuong

Thanks.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong* /forum/post/22087850
> 
> 
> Just ordered WOTW bluray from Amazon and it has dts MA from the picture. Beside the bass, how is the movie itself?



I will give you an answer and yes, WOTW is a good movie. Not a great movie, but keeps you entertained enough. I would say the first 45 minutes is the best, but then starts to get a little slow, but overall a good flick to own. Certainly if you have a good surround system with good deep bass, it makes the movie come to life. Great special effects and good LFE. Everyone is their own critic. Enjoy


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just ordered WOTW bluray from Amazon and it has dts MA from the picture. Beside the bass, how is the movie itself?



Beware of the film grain......


----------



## dunnmike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Beware of the film grain......



That is my number one complaint with that movie.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong* /forum/post/22087850
> 
> 
> Just ordered WOTW bluray from Amazon and it has dts MA from the picture. Beside the bass, how is the movie itself?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/22087870
> 
> 
> Actually this thread is all about the bass and not the movie.



To me, a little insight into the artistic quality of the film is a welcome addition to assessments regarding the quality and quantity of its LFE. To that end I will say that, like other posters here, I thought War of The Worlds had world class LFE. Artistically, it is beautifully made, as would be expected from a Spielberg film, but is ultimately pretty lightweight. Cruise was adequate and Dakota Fanning, who played the Tom Cruise character's daughter, was terrific. As usual, Tim Robbins did a good job. Despite its lack of dramatic heft, I enjoyed the War of The Worlds BD and thought that due to its high production values and terrific soundtrack watching it was a well spend couple of hours.


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi* /forum/post/22088722
> 
> 
> Beware of the film grain......



Interesting. my take away from threads elsewhere on this site is that some purists are very disappointed when the video is digitally modified to eliminate the film grain. They react, as I recall, about like folks here take high passing a soundtrack with ULF.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. my take away from threads elsewhere on this site is that some purists are very disappointed when the video is digitally modified to eliminate the film grain. They react, as I recall, about like folks here take high passing a soundtrack with ULF.



IDK, the grain on this one was particularly distracting for me. I'm not sure if all the grain was from transfer or artistic addition......


Ive seen much older BR Transfers which were crystal clear..... I paid good money for the picture to be as clear as possible, I dont want to seen that level of grain fuzzying it up.


Sorry to take this one OT, back to the BBBBass!


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi* /forum/post/22088722
> 
> 
> Beware of the film grain......



I noticed the one scene when the kids are getting dropped off at Tom Crusise's house, the picture has a weird look to it, like the sun is washing out the screen. Did anyone notice this.


----------



## SaviorMachine

(I like the graininess of WOTW; I've always assumed that it was an artistic flourish and I think it gives the film a distinctive look)


----------



## stockmonkey2000

I thought that WOTW was shot digitally and digital grain was added in. It does not look like real film grain in my opinion. The grain is a bit excessive but it is effective at giving a sense of foreboding, which I'm sure was the intent. I also think that the film has an undeservedly bad reputation. I think it is much better than most people give it credit for.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stockmonkey2000* /forum/post/22089294
> 
> 
> I thought that WOTW was shot digitally and digital grain was added in. It does not look like real film grain in my opinion. The grain is a bit excessive but it is effective at giving a sense of foreboding, which I'm sure was the intent. I also think that the film has an undeservedly bad reputation. I think it is much better than most people give it credit for.



There are speculations is was meant to be that way to represent the 1900's. I did watch the special features a few weeks ago and it was pretty interesting listening to Speilberg. He really does think and see things in whole different light. Pretty much all of the explanations of the film and characters along with the Alien robots are all there in the special features. Allot of the older movie is in the newer movie, but in a different way. Check it out, pretty cool.


----------



## mumps

^^. How good is the LFE in the extras?


Chris


----------



## bootyman81

WOTW was shot on film, apparently Spielberg has no intentions to shoot digitally he is sticking old school and the look of this film is exactly how he intended it.


The low end on this film is one of if the best I've ever heard on my system.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Red Tails - 4 star vote from me. Good sounding movie, I thought. Not a lot of extension below 20Hz, but there are a few places it does reach below that mark. Not a bad movie, either.


----------



## Kool-aid23

Sorry to bring this back up, but does anyone know if the Hong Kong blu ray version of Master And Commander have the filtered bass like the US?


----------



## wth718

Agreed on Red Tails. Lots of excellent bass content. I'm on board with a 4.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718* /forum/post/22091842
> 
> 
> Agreed on Red Tails. Lots of excellent bass content. I'm on board with a 4.



Worth buying?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Worth buying, but I'd let it hit the discount bin first.


----------



## [unique]

Project X gets a 5 star from me.

Mindcrushing bass


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Worth buying?



I heard it was horrible. Maybe Netflix.


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[unique]* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Project X gets a 5 star from me.
> 
> Mindcrushing bass



Really?? I have this movie but have not watched it.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27* /forum/post/22091882
> 
> 
> Worth buying?



Depends. If you have a collection of BR's specifically for their bass content like I do, I can see buying it. As far as the movie itself, I would pass. I don't know who wrote the dialogue, but jeez.


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[unique]* /forum/post/22092001
> 
> 
> Project X gets a 5 star from me.
> 
> Mindcrushing bass



You're referring to the new one right, about the wild crazy house party. Not the one from the 1960s or the one with a very young Matthew Broderick.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718* /forum/post/22092201
> 
> 
> I don't know who wrote the dialogue, but jeez.



Someone copying verbatim from the Big Book of Movie Clichés, I'd say.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[unique]* /forum/post/22092001
> 
> 
> Project X gets a 5 star from me.
> 
> Mindcrushing bass





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong* /forum/post/22092191
> 
> 
> Really?? I have this movie but have not watched it.










Hmmm...that's funny, it hasn't been released yet.





Ian


----------



## tvuong

^^

the beauty of internet DL


----------



## otk

Transformers Dark of Moon should be a 5. maybe even a 6


----------



## mumps

^Agreed. I saw it in the theater, and thought the bass should sound better...


Then when I played it at home, I thought "Oh yeaaaaaah....."


Chris


----------



## LowellG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong* /forum/post/22092727
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> the beauty of internet DL



Yes, sad but true, there are several openly proud thieves in this thread.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong* /forum/post/22092727
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> the beauty of internet DL




I prefer BD.



Ian


----------



## Flageborg

Mission:Impossible - Ghost Protocol

A strong 3.5 star - I have combined to chapters in one Waterfall


The first is from Chapter 5: Kremlin Gas Explotion and the second

Chapter 7: Attack on Secretary


----------



## aandpwoodley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/22092628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...that's funny, it hasn't been released yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



It's been available for several days on DVDwordUSA


----------



## eNoize

^^Which means that website is doing wrong by selling a product that doesn't release in the U.S. for three more weeks or in Europe until next month. Illegal is still illegal, no matter who you paid to own the movie.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize* /forum/post/22094574
> 
> 
> ^^Which means that website is doing wrong by selling a product that doesn't release in the U.S. for three more weeks or in Europe until next month. Illegal is still illegal, no matter who you paid to own the movie.




I thought DVD's and BD's were usually released in the UK before they're released in the USA.




Ian


----------



## aandpwoodley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize* /forum/post/22094574
> 
> 
> ^^Which means that website is doing wrong by selling a product that doesn't release in the U.S. for three more weeks or in Europe until next month. Illegal is still illegal, no matter who you paid to own the movie.



Think you need to get over yourself,


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/22094666
> 
> 
> I thought DVD's and BD's were usually released in the UK before they're released in the USA.
> 
> 
> Ian



It happens on several occasions that distributors will release earlier in other parts of the world, more often when different distributors in other countries are involved, and sometimes those releases are even handled differently. (Most popular example is 'Gladiator' on BD, one by Paramount in the States and the other by Universal in Europe, released one week apart.) But this isn't a consistent rule, and Warner Bros is handling most of the worldwide distribution for 'Project X (2012).'





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aandpwoodley* /forum/post/22094817
> 
> 
> Think you need to get over yourself,



So according to that logic, I, and everyone else in this forum, must be pompous and arrogant because I care to be a law-abiding citizen. Interesting.


No matter, this is a bass thread and we should not derail it. I have to say since I upgraded my HSU VTF-3 MK3 to the VTF-15H, I feel as if I'm rediscovering or listening for the first time many of the movies on this list. And the same goes for music.







It's funny how it also makes lighter action flicks like 'Man on a Ledge' and 'Contraband' seem so puny and disappointing in the low-end.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/22094666
> 
> 
> I thought DVD's and BD's were usually released in the UK before they're released in the USA.



It happens routinely with British TV series, which are later reaired in the US on PBS. For example, I bought both the Downton Abbey and Sherlock BDs from Amazon UK before they became available in the US. There was nothing illegal about that, of course. In order to stay on topic, let me also report that there is nothing extra in the LFE of either series' soundtrack.


----------



## aandpwoodley

So according to that logic, I, and everyone else in this forum, must be pompous and arrogant because I care to be a law-abiding citizen.


And what law have I broken by ordering from a online store & watching the bluray, none. I can't control if they send the films out early can I.


----------



## Mpray1983

Everyone knows the deal with getting movies early so there is no reason to argue about it and try and act like we are better than one another. Let's just enjoy talking about this hobby that we have all come to love and avoid trying to make others look stupid and trying to prove one another wrong.


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let's just enjoy talking about this hobby that we have all come to love and avoid trying to make others look stupid and trying to prove one another wrong.



+1. Let talk BASS!


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mpray1983* /forum/post/22095331
> 
> 
> Everyone knows the deal with getting movies early so there is no reason to argue about it and try and act like we are better than one another. Let's just enjoy talking about this hobby that we have all come to love and avoid trying to make others look stupid and trying to prove one another wrong.



Agree 100%. Need to move on.


----------



## SbWillie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aandpwoodley* /forum/post/22095081
> 
> 
> So according to that logic, I, and everyone else in this forum, must be pompous and arrogant because I care to be a law-abiding citizen.
> 
> 
> And what law have I broken by ordering from a online store & watching the bluray, none. I can't control if they send the films out early can I.



Guess you avoid youtube as well...


----------



## dunnmike

My brother is an audio engineer so I have learned how much people can lose from boot leg movies/music. That being said I don't see a problem with getting a legit copy of some media early. Its not taking food out of anybody's families mouths breaking a deadline.

Now that that is out of the way this thread is for bass in movies. I would think it stands to reason that a debate on the legalities of the acquiring of various media should be in its own thread maybe in a RIAA forum or ISO forum.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Watching Unstoppable and has some really good bass. Worthy of the 3.5 star rating it has.


----------



## [KYA]Mega

Suffice to say, there are legal, and illegal ways to obtain a movie. Unless it is disclosed how it was obtained, I'm going to assume it was legal, but even if it isn't, it's not my place to judge others. But what I do appreciate is finding out as early as possible the opinions of bass-enthusiasts about new BD releases that I myself am considering for purchase. So keep the early-feedback coming, and let's not even broach the subject of the many ways to get it early.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize* /forum/post/22095003
> 
> 
> I have to say since I upgraded my HSU VTF-3 MK3 to the VTF-15H, I feel as if I'm rediscovering or listening for the first time many of the movies on this list. And the same goes for music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how it also makes lighter action flicks like 'Man on a Ledge' and 'Contraband' seem so puny and disappointing in the low-end.



Hmmmmmm, almost wish you had not said this. I have a VTF-3 MK3 and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. The VTF-15H was not out yet when I got it, and if it had been, I would have considered it. I can't see myself replacing what I love, but your feedback certainly has me thinking about it. Mine already hits pretty low, and with a lot of authority... So I defiantly don't need more bass... and I can already get that bottomless feeling with what I have, and after all the FilmMixer discussion etc, I think I can hit as low as I need to get the director/engineer's intent. So, is your room really huge, or is the 15H even more dynamic/controlled? I just can't imagine my bass getting much better.


----------



## pennynike1

2012 definitely belongs on this list. It has to be at least a 4 star. Plenty of catachlysmic events.


Saw Piranha 3D tonight. That movie was just plain aweful.


----------



## pennynike1

Be safe and purchase the UK version of Master and Commander. The bass on the 5.1 Spanish DTS track is pretty darn impressive.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kool-aid23* /forum/post/22091585
> 
> 
> Sorry to bring this back up, but does anyone know if the Hong Kong blu ray version of Master And Commander have the filtered bass like the US?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pennynike1* /forum/post/22096748
> 
> 
> 2012 definitely belongs on this list. It has to be at least a 4 star.



It was a three star for me.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pennynike1* /forum/post/22096748
> 
> 
> 2012 definitely belongs on this list. It has to be at least a 4 star. Plenty of catachlysmic events.
> 
> 
> Saw Piranha 3D tonight. That movie was just plain aweful.



2012 was covered well if you do a search. 2012 and Revenge of the Sith are two of the biggest LFE letdowns on disc in the opinion of many including me.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27* /forum/post/22096089
> 
> 
> Watching Unstoppable and has some really good bass. Worthy of the 3.5 star rating it has.



Yep. Unstoppable was a solid soundtrack all around I thought. With the Crowson setup, it made the movie even more fun.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/22092791
> 
> 
> Transformers Dark of Moon should be a 5. maybe even a 6



Agree again. This is one of the best sounding disks all around I have ever played on my system.


----------



## djoberg

I saw _Underworld: Awakening_ last night. The wife is out of town so I was able to crank it up to near reference levels....AWESOME, simply AWESOME! Most definitely a 5 star movie but I'm not sure it beats WOTW or Cloverfield, or even Tron Legacy for that matter. It never had a moment like the emergence of the pod in WOTW, so I guess I'm always looking at that as a standard to equal or beat. Of course the bass in U:A was much more pervasive throughout its short running time so maybe it could be considered up there with the best.


----------



## carp

Yes, Underworld Awakening was everything it was cracked up to be. I thought I had solved the rattling door problem with weather stripping, but UA got my doors rattling again dammit.


I was very impressed last night with some of the bass scenes on the season finale of Game of Thrones. The audio is the best of any tv show I have seen by far. What a cool ending too btw, and the video quality is outstanding too. I'm just bummed that the season is over.


----------



## Saints




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp* /forum/post/22098111
> 
> 
> Yes, Underworld Awakening was everything it was cracked up to be. I thought I had solved the rattling door problem with weather stripping, but UA got my doors rattling again dammit.
> 
> 
> I was very impressed last night with some of the bass scenes on the season finale of Game of Thrones. The audio is the best of any tv show I have seen by far. What a cool ending too btw, and the video quality is outstanding too. I'm just bummed that the season is over.



I`ll have to watch it again as I watched it in the bedroom last night. Plus I have a Hsu 15H being delivered today to replace my Outlaw so I`ll be re-watching a lot of stuff in the next few weeks! I just hope it doesn't take another year for the next season to come out...


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saints* /forum/post/22098205
> 
> 
> I`ll have to watch it again as I watched it in the bedroom last night. Plus I have a Hsu 15H being delivered today to replace my Outlaw so I`ll be re-watching a lot of stuff in the next few weeks! I just hope it doesn't take another year for the next season to come out...



It probably will. True Blood is probably next. Then hopefully Boardwalk empire. Then maybe a new one. So I think it will be sometime before next season comes out. But that is just a guess on my part.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/22092791
> 
> 
> Transformers Dark of Moon should be a 5. maybe even a 6



I thought the same with Transformers. I picked up TDOTM 3D last week, looking forward to it.


----------



## dunnmike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought the same with Transformers. I picked up TDOTM 3D last week, looking forward to it.



The 3d was good. But could have done a bit better on the 3d side IMHO.


----------



## Flageborg

.


----------



## Flageborg

*The Art of Flight*


"A new breed of action sports film comes to life as Red Bull Media House, in association with Brain Farm Digital Cinema, present "The Art of FLIGHT",

a Curt Morgan Film."


Impressive sound - outstanding camera work - and picture quality










Chapter 1(new Dolby Intro?)


----------



## beezar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/22099131
> 
> *The Art of Flight*
> 
> 
> Impressive sound - outstanding camera work - and picture quality



Picture quality? What's that, and do we even care?


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega* /forum/post/22096692
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm, almost wish you had not said this. I have a VTF-3 MK3 and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. The VTF-15H was not out yet when I got it, and if it had been, I would have considered it. I can't see myself replacing what I love, but your feedback certainly has me thinking about it. Mine already hits pretty low, and with a lot of authority... So I defiantly don't need more bass... and I can already get that bottomless feeling with what I have, and after all the FilmMixer discussion etc, I think I can hit as low as I need to get the director/engineer's intent. So, is your room really huge, or is the 15H even more dynamic/controlled? I just can't imagine my bass getting much better.



Same here. I purchased the MK3 before the 15H or the MK4 were made available, and I absolutely love it in a 2500 cu ft room! What ultimately sold me to upgrade was the versatility and Q-control function. Of course, I could have just gone with the MK4, but I figured why not make the upgrade really worth the purchase with a 15" driver. I'm even more in love with the fact that I can tune it for a tighter response without losing any of the low extension. It is freaking awesome, especially with music feeling fuller in the soundstage. In the end, the decision was based on the added dynamic control.


I also greatly appreciate FilmMixer's comments and insights on the intentions of a soundtrack's mix. He's convinced me that there's no need to upgrade again unless the 15H somehow fails or breakdowns. I'm completely satisfied for many years to come.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27* /forum/post/22098412
> 
> 
> I thought the same with Transformers. I picked up TDOTM 3D last week, looking forward to it.



I said it before...by far _Dark of the Moon_ was the *BEST* audio experience I ever had in my theater....PERIOD !!!!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg* /forum/post/22099131
> 
> *The Art of Flight*
> 
> 
> "A new breed of action sports film comes to life as Red Bull Media House, in association with Brain Farm Digital Cinema, present "The Art of FLIGHT",
> 
> a Curt Morgan Film."
> 
> 
> Impressive sound - outstanding camera work - and picture quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter 1(new Dolby Intro?)



Great disc. The video is the highlight of this one IMO, but the audio is not far behind.


----------



## Shadowdane

I know this is a movie thread... but I had to post this as well it completely blew me away. I had been playing Elder Scrolls: Skyrim for months on my PC but never bothered to run it on my Home Theater system. My PC speakers really only get down to around 38-40Hz, so I was missing out on a LOT.


Decided to run my PC on my HDTV and HT setup... I'd have to give this a 5 star rating, if we had a Bass Thread for games.


This is from a 5 min clip of me playing... 1 dragon fight & also fighting 2 giants.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe* /forum/post/22100645
> 
> 
> 
> Great disc. The video is the highlight of this one IMO, but the audio is not far behind.



It was a close race between video and audio when it was demonstrated last week, on this system, at a local dealer :


----------



## [KYA]Mega

/me want


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I said it before...by far Dark of the Moon was the BEST audio experience I ever had in my theater....PERIOD !!!!



Ditto!


----------



## Toe

Thanks for the Skyrim graphs Shadowdane. I remember that game having great LFE. The first time one of those dragons came down was shocking with the low end in particular!


----------



## nikerret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4050#post_22101492
> 
> 
> 
> It was a close race between video and audio when it was demonstrated last week, on this system, at a local dealer :




That is beautiful.


What exaclty do you have pictured there?


----------



## djoberg

_The Art Of Flight_ has been my GO TO demo disc for a few months now. It has never failed to WOW everyone I've shown it to. They all are floored just by the first few minutes where Dolby did an excellent job in showing what a good 7.1 system can sound like with good source material.


And yes, the PQ is even more amazing. I nominated it for the top Tier in the Blu-ray PQ Thread for it's even better than the Planet Earth series (it's much more consistent in its rich detail and depth).


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4050#post_22100443
> 
> 
> 
> I said it before...by far _Dark of the Moon_ was the *BEST* audio experience I ever had in my theater....PERIOD !!!!



Most definitely! +1


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4050#post_22102947
> 
> _The Art Of Flight_ has been my GO TO demo disc for a few months now. It has never failed to WOW everyone I've shown it to. They all are floored just by the first few minutes where Dolby did an excellent job in showing what a good 7.1 system can sound like with good source material.
> 
> And yes, the PQ is even more amazing. I nominated it for the top Tier in the Blu-ray PQ Thread for it's even better than the Planet Earth series (it's much more consistent in its rich detail and depth).



I'm very tempted to buy that bluray (The Art of Flight)......


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4050#post_22103480
> 
> 
> I'm very tempted to buy that bluray (The Art of Flight)......



Reference PQ and awesome audio aside, it is a fascinating disc even if you dont ride.


----------



## KevinH

Watched Kim Jee-Woon's "The good, The bad, The wierd" Oriental western last night on Blu. Haven't watched it on my new system or in a long time. It has a cool DTS HD-MA track with some decent bass....especially towards the end. I would say it's a 3*-3.5*. Some of the gun shots in the surrounds had me jump out of my seat!











And everyone should have The Art of Flight in their collection...no brainer.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4050#post_22104372
> 
> 
> And everyone should have The Art of Flight in their collection...no brainer.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4050#post_22104035
> 
> 
> Reference PQ and awesome audio aside, it is a fascinating disc even if you dont ride.



You guys are making me pull the trigger on this bluray.............but, I am strong enough to..........never mind; my disc should arrive this Friday........


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4050#post_22104372
> 
> 
> And everyone should have The Art of Flight in their collection...no brainer.


Last time that movie came up in discussion I ordered it... I was not disappointed. My wife loved it too. Neither of us have any real interest in snowboarding... but it's just a great documentary with amazing production value.


----------



## Shift

Hey all-


Just wanted to give ya fellas a heads-up on the recently release of movie Battleship is also going to have some wonderful LFE. Just make sure to add that to the list for future test







.


----------



## Shift




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4050#post_22106344
> 
> 
> Last time that movie came up in discussion I ordered it... I was not disappointed. My wife loved it too. Neither of us have any real interest in snowboarding... but it's just a great documentary with amazing production value.



I love snowboarding but kinda hard to enjoy that sport in my part of the woods now










~ But I will check it out for sure. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Shift

Hey all-


Just wanted to give ya fellas a heads-up on the recently release of movie Battleship is also going to have some wonderful LFE. Just make sure to add that to the list for future test







.


----------



## Shadowdane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4050#post_22101940
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Skyrim graphs Shadowdane. I remember that game having great LFE. The first time one of those dragons came down was shocking with the low end in particular!



No problem, I've been thinking about trying to put together a list of great 360 & PS3 games for Sound/Bass! There are quite a few games out there just have just as much bass as some of our favorite movies!


----------



## jproy13

^^^^


If you do, me suscribe


----------



## Bone215

wow nice thread, seems like a lot of effort.

Thank you.


----------



## Shift

I just picked up John Carter. It does not seem anyone tested this one out. Hows the bass on it?? Anyone?







Thanks


----------



## WereWolf84

If you are expecting some good LFE from John Carter, you will definitely disappointing


----------



## nikerret

What are everyone's thoughts on the audio and LFE of Act of Valor? I haven't seen it, yet, but was trying decide to rent, buy, or wait to buy cheaper.


----------



## manonfire

Just a quick question, is it safe to assume that all movies listed are the blu ray versions unless stated otherwise.


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shift*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4050#post_22110841
> 
> 
> I just picked up John Carter. It does not seem anyone tested this one out. Hows the bass on it?? Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



John Carter is a major disappointment in LFE. The best it gets is during the arena fight with the white apes, but even that doesn't push the sub very hard, maybe a couple minor pockets that reach mid 30Hz but nothing else.


----------



## Shift




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WereWolf84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4050#post_22110987
> 
> 
> If you are expecting some good LFE from John Carter, you will definitely disappointing



Great to know. I plan on buying it because my sons be begging to get it. I didnt have any intentions in watching it so I dont know what to expect, but by your post it seems to be not all that. Ok, I'll keep the a/v receiver on low volume

















Thanks,


----------



## Shift




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4050#post_22112131
> 
> 
> John Carter is a major disappointment in LFE. The best it gets is during the arena fight with the white apes, but even that doesn't push the sub very hard, maybe a couple minor pockets that reach mid 30Hz but nothing else.



Thanks for the heads up


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikerret*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4050#post_22111706
> 
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on the audio and LFE of Act of Valor? I haven't seen it, yet, but was trying decide to rent, buy, or wait to buy cheaper.



Just watched it last night. I really liked the soundtrack, the SQ was outstanding. As for the LFE said of things, I think i'd give it 3.5 stars. It has a couple of nice scenes where the bass will shake things up a little.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22113593
> 
> 
> Just watched it last night. I really liked the soundtrack, the SQ was outstanding. As for the LFE said of things, I think i'd give it 3.5 stars. It has a couple of nice scenes where the bass will shake things up a little.



The heli scene was nice!


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22113598
> 
> 
> The heli scene was nice!



Kev-I picked up Art Of Flight on your recommendation so it better deliver the goods







.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22113598
> 
> 
> The heli scene was nice!



Sure was!


I liked how the shots from the sniper's rifle would just punch you right in the chest!


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4000_100#post_22107902
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, I've been thinking about trying to put together a list of great 360 & PS3 games for Sound/Bass! There are quite a few games out there just have just as much bass as some of our favorite movies!


IIRC, Max Payne 2 explosions had some deep 20hz bass.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Anyone check out fear and loathing? Unsuspecting, but when Johnny Depp goes off the deep end near the end there is a lot of undulating bass during the bad trip. Short but sweet lol.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KevinH

Rewatching Terminator-Salvation. Might need to get bumped up to at least a 4.5*.....just saying. Yikes


----------



## cr136124

How is Prometheus doing on the bass dept.?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holt7153*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22113768
> 
> 
> Kev-I picked up Art Of Flight on your recommendation so it better deliver the goods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



DDD ...if it doesn't deliver....


I never recommended it to you! I enjoyed its cinematography/visuals and overall use of music. The intro should give your E15s a good work out


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22118600
> 
> 
> I enjoyed its cinematography/visuals and overall use of music. The intro should give your E15s a good work out



Nice, so the overall sound is pretty good as well? Gotta break in the new speakers







.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holt7153*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22118637
> 
> 
> Nice, so the overall sound is pretty good as well? Gotta break in the new speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



new surrounds? ..or new lcr??


Yea the film has some good scenes if you're into the snowboarding stuff. I think its great demo content


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22118652
> 
> 
> new surrounds? ..or new lcr??
> 
> Yea the film has some good scenes if you're into the snowboarding stuff. I think its great demo content



Cool, I ordered the BR so it should arrive sometime this week. I basically upgraded all 5 speakers--went with Sierra Towers & Horizon center, and moved the Sierra-1 bookshelves I had upstairs to surround duty downstairs. Pretty happy with the RAALs so far.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22118600
> 
> 
> DDD ...if it doesn't deliver....
> 
> I never recommended it to you! I enjoyed its cinematography/visuals and overall use of music. The intro should give your E15s a good work out



I am one who recommended this disc, along with several other members, so I'll take partial blame if he's not satisfied.











I agree with you....the PQ is the real highlight of this Blu-ray....the intro by Dolby is fantastic...and the musical score is very good and complements the visuals quite well.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22118926
> 
> 
> I am one who recommended this disc, along with several other members, so I'll take partial blame if he's not satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you....the PQ is the real highlight of this Blu-ray....the intro by Dolby is fantastic...and the musical score is very good and complements the visuals quite well.




Must be a real popular title. Neither BB or Neflix has it listed.












Ian


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22118969
> 
> 
> Must be a real popular title. Neither BB or Neflix has it listed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



For whatever reason, this title hasn't gone mainstream. I'm here to say that whatever the reason is, it's NOT because it isn't a first-class Blu-ray. This title has it all....great PQ, AQ, and entertainment value. So, if BB and Netflix don't want to carry it, it's their loss.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22119263
> 
> 
> For whatever reason, this title hasn't gone mainstream. I'm here to say that whatever the reason is, it's NOT because it isn't a first-class Blu-ray. This title has it all....great PQ, AQ, and entertainment value. So, if BB and Netflix don't want to carry it, it's their loss.



+1 my favorite BD


----------



## the_abbot

I'm sure I'm in the minority here, but I actually enjoyed John Carter. Several scenes seemed to have decent LFE.


----------



## drewTT

Watched War Horse. Outstanding picture and audio quality. Very good bass in a couple artillery scenes.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22119263
> 
> 
> For whatever reason, this title hasn't gone mainstream. I'm here to say that whatever the reason is, it's NOT because it isn't a first-class Blu-ray. This title has it all....great PQ, AQ, and entertainment value. So, if BB and Netflix don't want to carry it, it's their loss.




Unless Red Box gets it, I won't be able to rent it. I'm not in the habit of buying BD's unless they are collectables. It may be a great movie, but it ain't Gone With The Wind so to speak. Oh well.




Ian


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22119421
> 
> 
> Watched War Horse. Outstanding picture and audio quality. Very good bass in a couple artillery scenes.



As does Super 8 and everything Spielberg has a hand in.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22118588
> 
> 
> How is Prometheus doing on the bass dept.?


The bass levels were pretty high at my local theater this weekend on this one.  I do remember remarking how strong the bass was so, it was at least a 3.5 for me, maybe 4.  Its hard for me to judge at the theater since there are so many variables, and the limitations of the theater's bass extension.    Nothing unique with respect to special bass effects just your normal sci-fi boom, bang, pow.......

 

Enjoyed the movie, but I felt it was a bit of a prologue, setting the scene for a possible franchise.  If they could have dove into the action a little earlier it would have been more standout, but I guess they did have to setup the story somewhat since it was so out there.....  Once the action gets going the bass was prevalent and strong, wasnt disappointed.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22120378
> 
> 
> The bass levels were pretty high at my local theater this weekend on this one



You're lucky they know what reference level is....


As a family, w/the HT, we just don't take the time to go see too many films in theaters,...when possible, I typically insist on IMAX/blockbuster, big budget action combo. I caved yesterday and we checked out Men in Black 3 at a nice AMC stadium megaplex.


In a word; pathetic:










Nice place, film presentation,...seated dead center L-to-R, 1/3, to 1/4 from the screen (row five, first row of the stadium section, whereby I can stretch out the #12 dogs). Previews began, the picture was a touch soft,...oh well. As I sat there, every preview lacked any sense of sonic impact. The feature began, I felt perhaps this is where I begin to really enjoy the soundtrack. There's an action scene pretty quick and nothing,...dead, lifeless sound, way down in level. Thinking it was low, I ask my wife, she says it was quiet but it'll pick up w/the action. Well hell, they just has a blaster gun shootout and this was just pathetic. Man, we're up front,....my blood pressure seriously rises, and this is no good as I'm sporting a bad situation with my ticker.


I leave to find a management member. I was directed toward a young man that upon hearing my issue with the low playback level, didn't act the least bit surprised and began keying his mic to relay the message prior to me even being done explaining why I felt it was too low. While I was talking, he, ....nodding in affirmation, clearly seemed to expect someone to complain, fully realizing it was already an issue. It was low, way, way low. Now, within a minute or so after I returned to my seat, I could detect the volume bing raised,...but still, not nearly to anywhere near normal. Me, I can't stand ruining the continuity of the film in the theater,....that's one element a theatrical presentation has over home viewing for me, because I know I can't get up, pause the film for anything.


It was very disappointing. Just wanted to share... we wasted a wonderful afternoon. Upon getting home, we had a little time left to sit and chill and enjoy something on the big system. I only tell you this because it was clearly a superior experience sound wise, ... and it was a 30 min sit-com! I'm not kidding,...we watched a DVR recording of the season finale of the only sitcom we even watch; Modern Family! It was audibly superior in every way. Those familiar, know the opening title scenes are accompanied with a big-band style romp with killer drums, piano, horns, that just rocks. Well, hearing that, just added so much contrast to what we experienced in the theater,...yep pathetic.


Thanks, wanted to vent, my Head-Shrink thanks you


----------



## maxmercy

FOH,


+1000. I have no idea what drives the lower levels used by many theaters, but it is a problem. I have rarely heard a film with true impact at a theater in the past 4-5 years. "Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen" at this place was one:

http://www.palacetheatre.com/gallery/ 


Small, THX certified, first theater in W Texas to have a 4k projection system.


That same year I was seeing "X-Men: Wolverine" at a theater in Lubbock; a cineplex, but it was the 'big' auditorium. Gave me some real good moments LFE-wise on the previews for District 9 and the introduction of Gambit.


I was horribly disappointed with Avengers at the local LieMax, but good 3D conversion, as was with Tron:Legacy. Again, good 3D, but 'meh' sound considering the on-screen action. Hopefully Avengers will bring the goods, but Tron:Legacy...let's just say thanks for the DD2.0 track on the disc, as the HD audio track is so horribly clipped, I no longer even use it for demos...the visuals were too good on that film to have gotten such a horrible and unprofessional sonic treatment.


JSS


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22120378
> 
> 
> The bass levels were pretty high at my local theater this weekend on this one.  I do remember remarking how strong the bass was so, it was at least a 3.5 for me, maybe 4.  Its hard for me to judge at the theater since there are so many variables, and the limitations of the theater's bass extension.    Nothing unique with respect to special bass effects just your normal sci-fi boom, bang, pow.......
> 
> 
> Enjoyed the movie, but I felt it was a bit of a prologue, setting the scene for a possible franchise.  If they could have dove into the action a little earlier it would have been more standout, but I guess they did have to setup the story somewhat since it was so out there.....  Once the action gets going the bass was prevalent and strong, wasnt disappointed.



Thanks for the feedback. I will have to wait until this weekend to go and watch this movie. It seems like a lot of people were keeping their expectations so high on this movie and now that is out....well, they are not really happy with it. But, oh well, I am heading to my theater in few days to evaluate the movie myself. Did you watch it in an Imax theater?


----------



## Scott Simonian

It's simply because people complain and have the owners turn it down. Bleh. Weaksauce.


Thank goodness for home theater.


----------



## FilmMixer

I've now had three really different audio experiences in my local AMC, which is one of their premiere theaters..


1.. I mentioned "Avengers" D-Cinema DCP 7.1>5.1 PCM... subs were off, film playing around 5-7db low.


2. "Snow White," AMC ETX theater, D-Cinema DCP 5.1 PCM up-mixed to 11.1.... great, except the sub was playing 10-15 db too loud... seriously, and I know you will all laugh, there was too much sub... I really thought that the theater was going to have issues... it so happens this is one of the pilot Dolby Atmos theaters, and the ceiling speakers (10 rather large ones) are already installed... it was so large and over the top, I was seriously concerned they would rattle a speaker off the ceiling and when I spoke to management, their first reaction was "It's ETX, it's supposed to be lout..." I explained my concerns, that there was definitely something amiss, and they said they'd look into it... as it's being readied for Atmos at the moment, I know it will be gone over at the beginning of next week with a fine tooth comb... I suspect (and will try and confirm) that the new bass management hardware for Atmos might already in fact be installed, was the culprit, and as set up now is not at all suitable for non Atmos playback in that theater..


Seriously guys... it was not a fun "too much sub" experience.. it was painful.


3. "Prometheus" AMC Digital IMAX PCM 5.1 IMAX DMR.... Went with a good friend of mine who was on the sound crew, who also happened to be on the mix stage the entire time... Good presentation, except the center was about 1-2 db too low.


Single speaker point source surrounds were blazing, and it really is a great track, with great low end (I also spoke to the person responsible for the IMAX mastering and he prefers the 7.1/5.1 for low end, but the IMAX ain't too shabby.)


Three films, not one of them right..


And I've been handing out on the Film-Tech website and listening to some of the projectionists.. who freely admit to jockeying the volume without regard to the fact we have a reference..


As sick as you guys are of it, I'm fairly at the end of my rope.. we lovingly craft these track, only to have them end up presented with some arbitrary decisions...


I'm on a crusade, and expect to drag a lot of my peers into battle...


/rant.......


----------



## RMK!

You are preaching to the choir here and I for one wish you all the best in your crusade ...










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22122237
> 
> 
> I've now had three really different audio experiences in my local AMC, which is one of their premiere theaters..
> 
> 1.. I mentioned "Avengers" D-Cinema DCP 7.1>5.1 PCM... subs were off, film playing around 5-7db low.
> 
> 2. "Snow White," AMC ETX theater, D-Cinema DCP 5.1 PCM up-mixed to 11.1.... great, except the sub was playing 10-15 db too loud... seriously, and I know you will all laugh, there was too much sub... I really thought that the theater was going to have issues... it so happens this is one of the pilot Dolby Atmos theaters, and the ceiling speakers (10 rather large ones) are already installed... it was so large and over the top, I was seriously concerned they would rattle a speaker off the ceiling and when I spoke to management, their first reaction was "It's ETX, it's supposed to be lout..." I explained my concerns, that there was definitely something amiss, and they said they'd look into it... as it's being readied for Atmos at the moment, I know it will be gone over at the beginning of next week with a fine tooth comb... I suspect (and will try and confirm) that the new bass management hardware for Atmos might already in fact be installed, was the culprit, and as set up now is not at all suitable for non Atmos playback in that theater..
> 
> Seriously guys... it was not a fun "too much sub" experience.. it was painful.
> 
> 3. "Prometheus" AMC Digital IMAX PCM 5.1 IMAX DMR.... Went with a good friend of mine who was on the sound crew, who also happened to be on the mix stage the entire time... Good presentation, except the center was about 1-2 db too low.
> 
> Single speaker point source surrounds were blazing, and it really is a great track, with great low end (I also spoke to the person responsible for the IMAX mastering and he prefers the 7.1/5.1 for low end, but the IMAX ain't too shabby.)
> 
> Three films, not one of them right..
> 
> And I've been handing out on the Film-Tech website and listening to some of the projectionists.. who freely admit to jockeying the volume without regard to the fact we have a reference..
> 
> As sick as you guys are of it, I'm fairly at the end of my rope.. we lovingly craft these track, only to have them end up presented with some arbitrary decisions...
> 
> I'm on a crusade, and expect to drag a lot of my peers into battle...
> 
> /rant.......


----------



## nube

FM,


As one who spent a number of years on the exhibition side of your industry, I wholeheartedly agree. You already know this well, so I'm not trying to be pedantic, but the money crunch on the exhibition side of things arose from the greed of Hollywood studios in trying to wring as much money out of exhibitors as possible, and that lead to the demise of the "projectionist" profession. Theaters were able to make less and less from each new feature, and the new features had much less potential for subsequent re-viewing, so theaters were forced to eliminate the skilled projectionist positions and replace them with 16 year old kids who also sell you the popcorn. Theaters also have less money to invest in proper calibration of individual auditoriums, replacement of bulbs, refreshing sound equipment, treating the auditoriums, etc. As a result, many of the people over at Film-Tech (who I had quite a bit of interaction with at trade shows and on individual installs) end up being the knob jockeys who think they know what's best, when in fact they're often little more than internet loudmouths.


This was all supposed to be solved by the introduction of D cinema, but that ended up mostly being a new way to get blood out of a turnip for the big projection room equipment manufacturers. All their special financing deals on ridiculously expensive digital projection and content management systems has served to put theaters even more in the red in an attempt to keep up with the Joneses, and offer only a few benefits that are, again, contingent on the theaters keeping equipment and auditoriums up to snuff.


But, Hollywood doesn't really care, because great content doesn't sell - hype does. As long as they can make profits, there's really little to no incentive to pressure the exhibitors. The mean consumer often doesn't care about the sonic presentation, only the visual. And that's what the equipment manufacturers have banked on. Christie, Barco, Kinoton, Sony, MiT, etc. have, in my opinion, a short-sighted agenda of "sales now, address other exhibition issues later" that fits right in with Hollywood studio's agenda.


I wish you all the luck in the world in changing this philosophy to a more customer-centric and artistic presentation ideal, but you may find yourself making the art vs. profit argument to theaters. They're so financially screwed by the sliding scales on ticket sales and the need to upgrade equipment that they often can't turn a profit, no matter how hard they try to run everything else barebones. In that scenario, and in the case of having level adjustments still done manually, I just don't see a way to a positive outcome. But, because I fail to see it doesn't mean there isn't one!


Lastly, not to beat an off-topic dead horse, but many people assume that those who view movies before their street date are doing so illegally. This isn't necessarily the case, and I think perhaps those who think so might want to consider that they're looking a gift horse in the mouth with regards to this thread.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22122161
> 
> 
> but Tron:Legacy...let's just say thanks for the DD2.0 track on the disc, as the HD audio track is so horribly clipped, I no longer even use it for demos...the visuals were too good on that film to have gotten such a horrible and unprofessional sonic treatment.
> 
> JSS


Horribly?, to me region bc blu-ray dont have any bad sounds, well maybe little in surrounds, but nothing really bad like that epic fail immortals track, though i have only lossy capacity for now.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22122237
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Snow White," AMC ETX theater, D-Cinema DCP 5.1 PCM up-mixed to 11.1.... great, except the sub was playing 10-15 db too loud... seriously, and I know you will all laugh, there was too much sub... I really thought that the theater was going to have issues... it so happens this is one of the pilot Dolby Atmos theaters, and the ceiling speakers (10 rather large ones) are already installed... it was so large and over the top, I was seriously concerned they would rattle a speaker off the ceiling and when I spoke to management, their first reaction was "It's ETX, it's supposed to be lout..." I explained my concerns, that there was definitely something amiss, and they said they'd look into it... as it's being readied for Atmos at the moment, I know it will be gone over at the beginning of next week with a fine tooth comb... I suspect (and will try and confirm) that the new bass management hardware for Atmos might already in fact be installed, was the culprit, and as set up now is not at all suitable for non Atmos playback in that theater..
> 
> Seriously guys... it was not a fun "too much sub" experience.. it was painful.
> 
> 
> /rant.......



Makes me remember my die another day theatrical experience where in end air plane scene did have one long and very loud continuous bass scene where i thinked for god sake when this is going to end, it actually hurt and wasnt pleasant at all(maybe it was some upper frequencies bass). This was my logal town theater where last time noticed that the roof is missing big chunk of plaster. I wonder if it dropped someones head in some movie presentation.










Also did some minor fixes to star list.


----------



## Saints




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22122161
> 
> 
> Tron:Legacy...let's just say thanks for the DD2.0 track on the disc, as the HD audio track is so horribly clipped, I no longer even use it for demos...the visuals were too good on that film to have gotten such a horrible and unprofessional sonic treatment.
> 
> JSS


Srsly? You are the only person that I have read that doesnt think Tron is 5 star. There is a small amount of clipping that is barely audible (nothing like Immortals) and just the overall score is amazing IMO.


----------



## wingnut4772

Tron sounded great to me. How can you tell if there's clipping?


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22122740
> 
> 
> FM,
> 
> As one who spent a number of years on the exhibition side of your industry, I wholeheartedly agree. You already know this well, so I'm not trying to be pedantic, but the money crunch on the exhibition side of things arose from the greed of Hollywood studios in trying to wring as much money out of exhibitors as possible, and that lead to the demise of the "projectionist" profession. Theaters were able to make less and less from each new feature, and the new features had much less potential for subsequent re-viewing, so theaters were forced to eliminate the skilled projectionist positions and replace them with 16 year old kids who also sell you the popcorn. Theaters also have less money to invest in proper calibration of individual auditoriums, replacement of bulbs, refreshing sound equipment, treating the auditoriums, etc. As a result, many of the people over at Film-Tech (who I had quite a bit of interaction with at trade shows and on individual installs) end up being the _*knob jockeys who think they know what's best*_, when in fact they're often little more than internet loudmouths.
> 
> This was all supposed to be solved by the introduction of D cinema, but that ended up mostly being a new way to get blood out of a turnip for the big projection room equipment manufacturers. All their special financing deals on ridiculously expensive digital projection and content management systems has served to put theaters even more in the red in an attempt to keep up with the Joneses, and offer only a few benefits that are, again, contingent on the theaters keeping equipment and auditoriums up to snuff.
> 
> But, Hollywood doesn't really care, because great content doesn't sell - hype does. As long as they can make profits, there's really little to no incentive to pressure the exhibitors. The mean consumer often doesn't care about the sonic presentation, only the visual. And that's what the equipment manufacturers have banked on. Christie, Barco, Kinoton, Sony, MiT, etc. have, in my opinion, a short-sighted agenda of "sales now, address other exhibition issues later" that fits right in with Hollywood studio's agenda.
> 
> I wish you all the luck in the world in changing this philosophy to a more customer-centric and artistic presentation ideal, but you may find yourself making the art vs. profit argument to theaters. They're so financially screwed by the sliding scales on ticket sales and the need to upgrade equipment that they often can't turn a profit, no matter how hard they try to run everything else barebones. In that scenario, and in the case of having level adjustments still done manually, I just don't see a way to a positive outcome. But, because I fail to see it doesn't mean there isn't one!



I'm the first one to say it..


It's not show art, it's show business.


Remember however, that the studios also took a lot of financial responsibility in getting D-Cinema launched... it was by no means entirely on the backs of the exhibitors..


But I agree with almost all of your comments...


And that is why I am not coming at this as a "they need to invest capital to produce acceptable results.."


IMO, it's only a crusade to educated and bring the issue to light with the backing of my peers and the studios..


I don't expect any equipment changes, etc..


What I want is for my colleagues, the studios and the exhibitors to use what they have already as best they can.


While there may be some capital needed for calibrating, etc..... I'm not talking about embarking on a mission in trying to force them to do so..


I mean to start a discussion.. that's all..


If I'm loud, vocal and persistent, maybe I can start at least one small ripple in the current sea of indifference..


I'll let you all know how it proceeds.. my post was the basis for an email I sent to a bunch of my colleagues... I'll already gotten some responses.










> Quote:
> Lastly, not to beat an off-topic dead horse, but many people assume that those who view movies before their street date are doing so illegally. This isn't necessarily the case, and I think perhaps those who think so might want to consider that they're looking a gift horse in the mouth with regards to this thread.



I agree that it's not fair to accuse but most definitely raises red flags for some people... there are a few legitimate avenues to getting early BR's and DVD's.


But for the most part, it is indeed an illegitimate (but not illegal) practice for distributors to make them available to consumers pre-street date.


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22123657
> 
> 
> I agree that it's not fair to accuse but most definitely raises red flags for some people... there are a few legitimate avenues to getting early BR's and DVD's.
> 
> But for the most part, it is indeed an illegitimate (but not illegal) practice for distributors to make them available to consumers pre-street date.



Thank you FM for explaining that far better than I did. "Illegal" is a poor choice of words, one that was never meant as an accusation to anyone but referred only to the company selling the product. "Illegitimate" and poor business practice is more to the point: it's the company which is at fault, not the one innocently making the purchase.


And with that, I hope we can move on and discuss more bass.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22123229
> 
> 
> Tron sounded great to me. How can you tell if there's clipping?



I also would like to see the evidence.


----------



## Scottfox

Maybe the levels at most theaters are set low because they are all multiplexes & too much sound would bleed into the theater next door. That would be annoying if you were watching a movie, & heard the bass from a show next door stepping on your soundtrack. That's why I rarely go to the movies myself. Much better sound on my home system. Plus pause for beer/bathroom breaks. Picture on my Kuro damn near as good too!


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saints*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22123221
> 
> 
> Srsly? You are the only person that I have read that doesnt think Tron is 5 star. There is a small amount of clipping that is barely audible (nothing like Immortals) and just the overall score is amazing IMO.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22123229
> 
> 
> Tron sounded great to me. How can you tell if there's clipping?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22123997
> 
> 
> I also would like to see the evidence.



Hey guys. This was discussed a bit here and in the BD software section when T:L came out on video.


Here's the first post with some measurements. Prod around the page before and after it for more info on the clipping in Legacy.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1310647/tron-legacy/570#post_20795722


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scottfox*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22124584
> 
> 
> Maybe the levels at most theaters are set low because they are all multiplexes & too much sound would bleed into the theater next door. That would be annoying if you were watching a movie, & heard the bass from a show next door stepping on your soundtrack. That's why I rarely go to the movies myself. Much better sound on my home system. Plus pause for beer/bathroom breaks. Picture on my Kuro damn near as good too!



While that can certainly be an issue, I suspect it isn't the general reason the knob goes down immediately...


----------



## Reefdvr27

Umm... I may be asked to leave, but I left the TV on and the Subs started going nuts and to my surprise, it was GLEE the 3D movie. I reran it ondemand and I had to cut the subs back a little, some pretty heavy bass in this movie/concert. it's really surprising!


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scottfox*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22124584
> 
> 
> Maybe the levels at most theaters are set low because they are all multiplexes & too much sound would bleed into the theater next door. That would be annoying if you were watching a movie, & heard the bass from a show next door stepping on your soundtrack. That's why I rarely go to the movies myself. Much better sound on my home system. Plus pause for beer/bathroom breaks. Picture on my Kuro damn near as good too!


I noticed this effect a few years ago when I went to see a movie in the theater with my son. I forgot what the movie was but it was around the same time War of the Worlds was out. While sitting there I could hear and mainly feel the bass impact from the movie playing in the next theater. When we left out of our movie I looked to see what was plying next to us and it was WotW. I'm not sure if anything could have been done when it comes to that movie but it was coming thru the walls.


----------



## capecodorthopod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22125831
> 
> 
> Umm... I may be asked to leave, but I left the TV on and the Subs started going nuts and to my surprise, it was GLEE the 3D movie. I reran it ondemand and I had to cut the subs back a little, some pretty heavy bass in this movie/concert. it's really surprising!



Ummm...sorry, but I'm going to have to ask you to leave the AVS Subforum.









Tim


----------



## maxmercy

FilmMixer,


I fully support your crusade, but must add that exhibitors should not push their equipment past their limits to reach reference. There are many theaters I have been to that have simply skimped, audio-wise, and there is no way reference would be possible without ear splitting distortion.


As for the Tron:Legacy supporters (and I am one of them, except for the clipping):


I first saw this film in theaters. I loved the visuals, and like most local theaters, I was completely disappointed with the sound, and wanted to see what kind of extension I would get at home. I got the disc from Netflix, and from the moment Sam gets onto the grid, I suspected something was wrong. When the Disc War segment' opening music cranked up, I KNEW something was wrong. There were both audio dropouts and distortion. I fixed the audio dropout problem with a firmware upgrade to my receiver, but the distortion was not masked anymore, and was at the forefront of many important segments of the movie.


So I got online and searched Google for Tron Legacy audio distortion, and found the thread that Scott posted up a few posts ago. Then I found this:

http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?s=c32b1d63794cc4a32c17b4e885d3bc93&t=162030 


I also found this:

http://www.assignmentx.com/2011/exclusive-interview-tron-legacy-director-joe-kosinski-talks-about-the-new-blu-ray-release/ 



Coincidence? I think not. Let's face it folks, the director runs the show, and if he wants his soundtrack to be a crunchy, hard clipped mess, whether that was by brickwall limiters (as seems to be the case here, implemented at -2dBFS), or by other means of soft-clipping, he got it. I also think it may not have been an artistic choice, but one in which someome kept pushing faders until it 'sounded right', but I don't really know.


All of the folks who are saying they have no problems with the Tron Legacy soundtrack, I would like to know what your audio setup is. I run inexpensive but decently accurate custom line arrays for LCRSurround, and two 18 cuft folded horns for low end. My bass extension is -3dB at 15Hz, ~12dB at 10Hz. My speakers can [unfortunately] reveal a poor recording quickly. They are not like these:

https://sites.google.com/site/undefinition/classix-ii 


Which can make even crappy recordings sound pretty 'listenable'. I can pick up clipping in Sam Witwicky's voice on the first two transformers movies with ease. The clipping on Immortals was instantly recognizable. Although I have never looked at the waveforms, I can bet that the opening sequence for Iron Man 2 [jumping out of the plane] has a touch of clip when the camera is closest to IM's repulsors [great fireworks sound effects after he lands, BTW].


I did not go looking around the soundtrack for clipped waveforms. I thought something was wrong, and found someone else did find the clipping, and it was too bad that such a visually striking movie had to have such a poor remixing job for the Blu Ray. At least the 2.0 mix is unclipped, but it's problem is the lack of independent surrounds which are used well in this film. I have not thrown in the DVD to see if the 5.1 track is unclipped, because then you soften the amazing visuals. I do not have a BluRay burner, or I would attempt to see if I could take the lossy 5.1 DVD track (if unclipped) and mux it with the 1080p video if the BluRay. It's just disappointing.


Due to the above interview, I cannot blame the sound guys. They work for the director, and if the director says 'louder score for this part' [the worst, or easiest to detect clipping in the film is when the orchestral pieces are pushed too far], the sound guys pretty much have to oblige. It is the director's film, after all. But as many have pointed out, and many glowing reviews have stated, many simply chalk up the clipped mess to 'artistic license' (after all, all the voices are modulated on the grid), or simply do not know it is there. It just kinda grates at me, but doesn't prevent me from watching the film (I bought the BluRay, KNOWING it was clipped, the visuals are that great). I will not buy Immortals, unless it is in the bargain bin.


JSS


----------



## Toe

Tron Legacy sounds absolutely fantastic overall in my system. I did sense some VERY slight distortion on 2nd watch in just a few quick spots after reading some comments here, but to my ears it was SO minor it was hardly worth mentioning. I have never been very sensitive to clipping though for whatever reason so take my comments with a grain of salt. Overall this track is an easy reference IMO and the LFE is off the charts fantastic







Although I dont have the greatest mains, they are pretty revealing. I think for me it is more a case of just not being very sensitive to this issue which I am thankful for in a sense







.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capecodorthopod*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22126838
> 
> 
> Ummm...sorry, but I'm going to have to ask you to leave the AVS Subforum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim



Yeah, I think I am going to have to take whomever on their word as far as Glee 3d goes and the LFE.







Even if that disc was 5 star, there is no way I could get through it I dont think. This is great news for glee fans who love LFE though.


----------



## MKtheater

There is clipping during Tron, watch the air battle scene and once the score starts to get loud. My speakers can play these very loud and clear so it just sounds bad for a few peaks. Maxmercy is correct. I still use this scene as one of my favorite demos because it digs deep, great surrounds, and the visuals are awesome! It would be perfect without that clipping but I suck it up.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capecodorthopod*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22126838
> 
> 
> Ummm...sorry, but I'm going to have to ask you to leave the AVS Subforum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


I redeemed myself by spinning on Private Ryan right after!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22127895
> 
> 
> There is clipping during Tron, watch the air battle scene and once the score starts to get loud. My speakers can play these very loud and clear so it just sounds bad for a few peaks. Maxmercy is correct. I still use this scene as one of my favorite demos because it digs deep, great surrounds, and the visuals are awesome! It would be perfect without that clipping but I suck it up.



Agreed. A few peaks is my experience as well. In light of the track as a whole, these are very minor IMO and still very demo worthy, but this will depend on the listener as well as all the other variables between setups/rooms.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22127512
> 
> 
> All of the folks who are saying they have no problems with the Tron Legacy soundtrack, I would like to know what your audio setup is.



I love it, one of my favorite demos is from entry into the grid through the flying staples - whatever the heck those things are called.


My system consists of two THT LPs (-3 dB point is around 16 or 17 Hz in the room) driven by a QSC RMX850 power amp, and 7 Chase Home Theater speakers driven by a Pioneer 1120K receiver. I listen at about -12 dB most of the time, and sub is hot about +3 dB from where MCACC sets it.


As someone already mentioned, maybe I'm just not as sensitive to clipping, or I accepted it as part of the intent. Some parts do sound a bit square wavey to me, but I didn't get too bothered by it.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Nice writeup, JSS. It is a shame that things like that get out the gate but you know, like you mentioned, it happens much more often then we would like to admit and I don't let it get to me. I'm so used to hearing clipped vocals and such that I just brush it off and knock down the SQ rating of that movie down a notch. Just as we all should.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22128003
> 
> 
> I redeemed myself by spinning on Private Ryan right after!



Good man. And... a great mix!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22128335
> 
> 
> Nice writeup, JSS. It is a shame that things like that get out the gate but you know, like you mentioned, it happens much more often then we would like to admit and I don't let it get to me. I'm so used to hearing clipped vocals and such that I just brush it off and knock down the SQ rating of that movie down a notch. Just as we all should.
> 
> Good man. And... a great mix!



Scott, I finally finished my subs and will start another detailed thread on them.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22128224
> 
> 
> Agreed. A few peaks is my experience as well. In light of the track as a whole, these are very minor IMO and still very demo worthy, but this will depend on the listener as well as all the other variables between setups/rooms.




What does the clipping sound like?


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22128774
> 
> 
> What does the clipping sound like?



Like this: "bvdth bvdth bvdth"










Think of the sound you hear at the mall when a guy in an Escalade with 28"s rolls by, windows rolled down, pumping the latest crap for all to hear


Edit: that's my scientific description for the general case, not specific to the passages in question on Tron:Legacy


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22128819
> 
> 
> Like this: "bvdth bvdth bvdth"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think of the sound you hear at the mall when a guy in an Escalade with 28"s rolls by, windows rolled down, pumping the latest crap for all to hear
> 
> Edit: that's my scientific description for the general case, not specific to the passages in question on Tron:Legacy



Priceless lol


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22128573
> 
> 
> Scott, I finally finished my subs and will start another detailed thread on them.



YYEEESSSSS!!!!1!!!


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22128819
> 
> 
> Like this: "bvdth bvdth bvdth"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think of the sound you hear at the mall when a guy in an Escalade with 28"s rolls by, windows rolled down, pumping the latest crap for all to hear
> 
> Edit: that's my scientific description for the general case, not specific to the passages in question on Tron:Legacy



Ha! That made me lol! Thanks.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22124723
> 
> 
> While that can certainly be an issue, I suspect it isn't the general reason the knob goes down immediately...



Well, please,...do tell







complaints...?


----------



## NewHTbuyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22120378
> 
> 
> The bass levels were pretty high at my local theater this weekend on this one.  I do remember remarking how strong the bass was so, it was at least a 3.5 for me, maybe 4.  Its hard for me to judge at the theater since there are so many variables, and the limitations of the theater's bass extension.    Nothing unique with respect to special bass effects just your normal sci-fi boom, bang, pow.......
> 
> 
> Enjoyed the movie, but I felt it was a bit of a prologue, setting the scene for a possible franchise.  If they could have dove into the action a little earlier it would have been more standout, but I guess they did have to setup the story somewhat since it was so out there.....  Once the action gets going the bass was prevalent and strong, wasnt disappointed.



I saw Prometheus at my local Regal theater in one of their RPX screens. Bass was pretty damn good. When the alien ship takes off my shirt was moving from the air pressure.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22128819
> 
> 
> Think of the sound you hear at the mall when a guy in an Escalade with 28"s rolls by, windows rolled down, pumping the latest crap for all to hear




Hey, come on! Those guys with their high powered car audio, multi sub SUV's, were some of my best customers!












Ian


----------



## cr136124

Ok, I just received Chronicle from Netflix. Is there any particular scene to use as reference material?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## eNoize

^^ For 'Chronicle,' at the beginning when the boys find the mysterious blue orb underground and the final battle sequence where they practically destroy Seattle. Really good bass material in those scenes, around the 3.5 stars range going by the OP master list.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22130325
> 
> 
> ^^ For 'Chronicle,' at the beginning when the boys find the mysterious blue orb underground and the final battle sequence where they practically destroy Seattle. Really good bass material in those scenes, around the 3.5 stars range going by the OP master list.



Thanks for the info. I'm getting a new sub tomorrow and I'm looking forward to give it a proper test......


----------



## eNoize

Cool.







What did you get?


If you want to give it a proper test, there is better material than 'Chronicle,' like 'Underworld: Awakening.'


----------



## eNoize

Also, since the review is now up at HDD, 'Project X' comes out next week and it has some serious bass to it that really digs deep in several spots. Didn't like the movie at all, but the AQ was very impressive.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22130364
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you get?
> 
> If you want to give it a proper test, there is better material than 'Chronicle,' like 'Underworld: Awakening.'



I'm getting a second SVS PB13-Ultra.


I have some of the 5 stars movies on this list at home. But, after a while of trying them, I just want to test something new......;o)


Yeah UA is amazing, but I already returned that movie. So, I will grab it later.


----------



## eNoize

Very nice.










U:A really surprised me, especially listening to Selene's guns rapid fire or the extra-large Lycan stomping on the ground.


Those scenes from 'Chronicle' are the best moments for bass, but the movie in general is pretty good.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22130424
> 
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U:A really surprised me, especially listening to Selene's guns rapid fire or the extra-large Lycan stomping on the ground.
> 
> Those scenes from 'Chronicle' are the best moments for bass, but the movie in general is pretty good.



Sweet, looking forward to watch it.


Oh, I also received The Divide. How about that one?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22130600
> 
> 
> Oh, I also received The Divide. How about that one?



Hi cr136124, just make sure no kids are watching this.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

U-571... first time I've seen it with decent subwoofers. Four stars. Admittedly, I did not hear it in DTS.


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22130600
> 
> 
> Sweet, looking forward to watch it.
> 
> Oh, I also received The Divide. How about that one?



Movie is a total downer, but the LFE is consistent with great but subtle ULF throughout, making it feel like the world above is constantly shifting.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22130600
> 
> 
> Sweet, looking forward to watch it.
> 
> Oh, I also received The Divide. How about that one?


The Divide starts out pretty good with good bass from the nuke blast but the last half of the film is so uninteresting, you just want it to end so you kind of forget about the bass. I give it a 3.5 on bass but a 2 on the actual movie.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22130424
> 
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U:A really surprised me, especially listening to Selene's guns rapid fire or the extra-large Lycan stomping on the ground.
> 
> Those scenes from 'Chronicle' are the best moments for bass, but the movie in general is pretty good.



Yup, the gunfire had some very interesting bass. Very high amplitude over a very short time period. Really tests your subs (and rooms) ability to start and stop withouth rumble.

And lets not forget my favorite scene: The first time we get to see (hear) the extra large lycan. Massive massive bass.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22131048
> 
> 
> Yup, the gunfire had some very interesting bass. Very high amplitude over a very short time period. Really tests your subs (and rooms) ability to start and stop withouth rumble.
> 
> And lets not forget my favorite scene: The first time we get to see (hear) the extra large lycan. Massive massive bass.



Yes! That first Super Lycan scene is my new demo scene. The 2nd SL scene is also killer!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22130650
> 
> 
> Hi cr136124, just make sure no kids are watching this.



Ok. Thanks for the heads up!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22130677
> 
> 
> Movie is a total downer, but the LFE is consistent with great but subtle ULF throughout, making it feel like the world above is constantly shifting.



Thanks, that will help me out to reset my expectations about this movie. ;o)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22130791
> 
> 
> The Divide starts out pretty good with good bass from the nuke blast but the last half of the film is so uninteresting, you just want it to end so you kind of forget about the bass. I give it a 3.5 on bass but a 2 on the actual movie.



Wow, pretty bad then uh?!


Anyway, is a rental from Netflix, so I have to give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22130651
> 
> 
> U-571... first time I've seen it with decent subwoofers. Four stars. Admittedly, I did not hear it in DTS.


I agree with a four star rating, but U-571 gets a 5 in my book! I myself like the fact that the depth charges make you feel like you are in the sub! It was just done right!


----------



## Gary J

Speaking of depth charges is Das Boot on Blu-ray? Now there was some intense depth charge action.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22133046
> 
> 
> Speaking of depth charges is Das Boot on Blu-ray? Now there was some intense depth charge action.


Since we bringing up old movies again...


One of my favorite scenes of all time is the flashbang going off in The Town.

First I was like







.,than i was like







. than I was like


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22123657
> 
> 
> I'm the first one to say it..
> 
> It's not show art, it's show business.
> 
> Remember however, that the studios also took a lot of financial responsibility in getting D-Cinema launched... it was by no means entirely on the backs of the exhibitors..
> 
> But I agree with almost all of your comments...
> 
> And that is why I am not coming at this as a "they need to invest capital to produce acceptable results.."
> 
> IMO, it's only a crusade to educated and bring the issue to light with the backing of my peers and the studios..
> 
> I don't expect any equipment changes, etc..
> 
> What I want is for my colleagues, the studios and the exhibitors to use what they have already as best they can.
> 
> While there may be some capital needed for calibrating, etc..... I'm not talking about embarking on a mission in trying to force them to do so..
> 
> I mean to start a discussion.. that's all..
> 
> If I'm loud, vocal and persistent, maybe I can start at least one small ripple in the current sea of indifference..
> 
> I'll let you all know how it proceeds.. my post was the basis for an email I sent to a bunch of my colleagues... I'll already gotten some responses.



As always, Marc, your comments and professional perspective are greatly appreciated. You're right, the studios did take on financial responsibility in launching D-Cinema, and I had overlooked that when I wrote about it. Thanks for pointing it out.


Your agenda has real validity and merit, and think it's a very good thing to pursue the discussion, especially at your position within the production sequence. People will take you seriously. If you personally have had less-than-great experiences at three of the recent theaters you've visited, and people here are complaining about it, it's gotta be a real issue. Turns out, it is. That's one reason I stopped visiting theaters. The last one I visited was a big auditorium in a Cinemark a couple of years ago. I can't remember what picture we were watching, but the audio was so loud and distorted, even after asking to have it turned down, that the film was unwatchable. My gf (at the time) and I walked out with ringing ears, but without asking for our money back.


The way I see it, the studios have taken the initiative with D-Cinema to address the PQ issues. Now they just need to do the same with AQ. Seems logical to me, and it's such an easy fix in so many cases where it's possible that the only missing piece is a (relatively) inexpensive calibration of each auditorium and notice to the popcorn kids not to mess with it.


I'll be interested to hear what's going on with it, and if there's any way I can assist or add to the discourse, please let me know.


----------



## brian6751

I picked up The Art of Flight as a recommendation here. Tons of bass. The whole thing is demo material. It's a documentary not a movie though, so not sure if it counts.


I know it's been mentioned here before but was wondering if it's going to get added


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22134770
> 
> 
> I picked up The Art of Flight as a recommendation here. Tons of bass. The whole thing is demo material. It's a documentary not a movie though, so not sure if it counts.
> 
> I know it's been mentioned here before but was wondering if it's going to get added



I watched it last night for the 1st time--good stuff







.


----------



## raistline

I just recently watched Chronicle and have to say it is a good movie. The bass is good when it's there but it is not all that frequent, at least not frequent enough to get a high star rating. I would say it is a good 3.5 stars.


----------



## wizard8873




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4080#post_22118588
> 
> 
> How is Prometheus doing on the bass dept.?



Saw it at the Imax and there were some great bass scenes in there. Whole theater shook a few times.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wizard8873*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22136220
> 
> 
> Saw it at the Imax and there were some great bass scenes in there. Whole theater shook a few times.



Thanks for the input. I wasn't sure if pay the premium and watch the movie at Imax or just shoot at the regular cinema. But, it seems it will be Imax at the end.......


----------



## Saints

I watched Warrior last night and theres not much bass in it, but the fireworks at the start of the tournament and a few parts after were pretty good to suck you into the movie. It starts off a little slow, but I liked it more than

I thought i would except for a couple of cheesy parts at the end.


I also watched War Horse last night and I have to say that I honestly didnt have too much interest in the movie from the previews, but it was much better than I thought it would be and in fact I actually really liked it. There are some really good bass moments in this movie and it makes use of the surrounds really nicely. I would say it is worth checking out for anyone with a descent system.


Tonight will be Red Tails which I havent heard too much about in this thread but I figure with war and planes there should be at least something to smile about.


----------



## [KYA]Mega

I live in TX, but happened to be on vacation in CA when Prometheus came out, and I saw it in the IMAX 3D auditorium here: http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/35994 


The sound was very loud, probably reference level. The bass was really loud too. Louder than any theatre I have access to in San Antonio. It may have not been a perfect balance, the bass seemed to take complete control of the sound when a loud bass moment happened, so it was probably too loud, but it was better than the alternative (too soft) which is more the norm for theatres these days. But anyway, with this crazy-loud bass, I can confirm there are some moments in Prometheus that should not disappoint when the Blu-ray comes out. There is a ship lift-off that is just awesome... everything was shaking. No word on ULF of course. This was all mid and low bass probably bottoming out around 25-30Hz.


I know this is the bass thread, but here is my mini-review of the movie itself (that is vague as to not reveal any spoilers): I loved the look of the movie, and the science fiction of it all was great, but I wish it had been a true Alien prequel rather than just playing around in the same "Alien" universe. Everything that was not directly related to the other movies are the parts I thought made the movie weaker and less interesting. So... it was entertaining and fun, but I disagree with many of the choices made in the storytelling. Ironically, I would have liked it more if I was not such a big Alien / Aliens fan.


----------



## drewTT

I saw Prometheus at IMAX 3D. The bass was intense but disappointing movie overall. I will still rent the BR to test out the soundtrack on my system. There were parts where I thought the theater roof was going to cave in. Either the bass was mixed super hot or the theater had it cranked way up. Great sound on this one!


----------



## HD BlackNight

I saw Prometheus in ULTRA AVX ... Man !!! This movie is really BAD ASS in term of bass quantity. The last time I heard so much bass pressurization was for TRON LEGACY !!!


I can t wait for the Blu Ray becausethe movie theater really cannot do justice to this insane bass extension and pressure. At time they were so much bass in the theater that all we can hear is... BASS ! Voice reproduction seems to get lost because of the room pressurization.


I can bet you that the Blu Ray will contain A LOT OF BASS EXTENSION for the bass heads here. The theaters cannot do justice but the Blu Ray will. Even if the cut the bass below 20hz we still can get more at home. It s the kind of bass that remind me EVENT HORIZON with bass extension at every corner, every moment ! So UNREAL !!!


I am expecting 5hz bass and less in A LOT OF SCENES here guys.


----------



## pokekevin

Sigh...hopefully no bottom outs for me










Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance... why did I subject myself to this one? Quite possibly the worst movie I've seen this year. 2.5 stars for the LFE. There's some, but not a lot of it and not a lot of extension. I was almost at three stars, but then remembered I gave 2012 three stars and it had better LFE than this one.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22137596
> 
> 
> Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance... why did I subject myself to this one? Quite possibly the worst movie I've seen this year. 2.5 stars for the LFE. There's some, but not a lot of it and not a lot of extension. I was almost at three stars, but then remembered I gave 2012 three stars and it had better LFE than this one.



Yea horrible flick. I was hoping for more LFE considering its an action flick. Underworld Awakening wasn't that great but the massive LFE made it enjoyable to watch.


----------



## djoberg

I had never watched _9_ after purchasing my SVS sub....the credits are rolling and all I have to say is WOW! My favorite "bass moments" started around the 54 Minute mark with the barrel of explosives rolling down the shaft, followed by a series of explosions that "ROCKED MY WORLD!" There was also a cannon shot that was quite impressive. I most definitely agree with its 5 Star Rating.


I know this title is old news and has most likely been commented on dozens of times, but like I said this was my first viewing of it with a sub that really digs deep into the low frequencies with precision and accuracy, so I just had to weigh in.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22139919
> 
> 
> I had never watched _9_ after purchasing my SVS sub....the credits are rolling and all I have to say is WOW! My favorite "bass moments" started around the 54 Minute mark with the barrel of explosives rolling down the shaft, followed by a series of explosions that "ROCKED MY WORLD!" There was also a cannon shot that was quite impressive. I most definitely agree with its 5 Star Rating.
> 
> I know this title is old news and has most likely been commented on dozens of times, but like I said this was my first viewing of it with a sub that really digs deep into the low frequencies with precision and accuracy, so I just had to weigh in.



Awesome!







I agree. I just recently watched this again and it is fantastic!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD BlackNight*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22137389
> 
> 
> I saw Prometheus in ULTRA AVX ... Man !!! This movie is really BAD ASS in term of bass quantity. The last time I heard so much bass pressurization was for TRON LEGACY !!!
> 
> I can t wait for the Blu Ray becausethe movie theater really cannot do justice to this insane bass extension and pressure. At time they were so much bass in the theater that all we can hear is... BASS ! Voice reproduction seems to get lost because of the room pressurization.
> 
> I can bet you that the Blu Ray will contain A LOT OF BASS EXTENSION for the bass heads here. The theaters cannot do justice but the Blu Ray will. Even if the cut the bass below 20hz we still can get more at home. It s the kind of bass that remind me EVENT HORIZON with bass extension at every corner, every moment ! So UNREAL !!!
> 
> I am expecting 5hz bass and less in A LOT OF SCENES here guys.



I'm totally with you with this movie! I just can't imagine how the sound of this movie at my HT. I must pre-order my Bluray copy ASAP!


And the movie is pretty cool too. Not perfect and it is not Alien, so if you can deal with that, then it is a really cool and fun movie to watch.


Cheers!


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/480#post_20676214
> 
> 
> Alien (Director's Cut) (blu-ray, DTS HD-Master Audio 5.1) :
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Rolloff at 50hz, and I had to raise the level on this one quite a bit. This is by far the worst chart I've seen thus far, even worse than Dr. No which is a movie from 1962, 17 years older than Alien (1979). A 3-year-old girl hitting random keys could have come up with a better bass track than this. 0.5 stars is my vote.
> 
> 
> The Menu on the blu-ray rolloffs at 30hz btw.



Planning on watching Prometheus tomorrow, so wanted to see Alien again in advance - just finished watching, classic movie, but yeah absolutely horrible LFE. Buttkicker crossed at 60 Hz, the only time it wiggled through the entire movie was a few seconds when the ship landed. So I had to search this thread to see if anyone had measured it.


----------



## capricorn kid

Are you guys watching Alien on blu-ray or DVD? I don't own the blu-ray but I have the DVD version and on my system the bass is pretty good. I have noticed the DTS version does not have alot of deep bass. The Dolby Digital track sounds alot better.


----------



## Jindrak

For the purposes of this thread, the Blu-Ray of course.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22127512
> 
> 
> 
> I can pick up clipping in Sam Witwicky's voice on the first two transformers movies with ease.
> 
> 
> Hmm ,didnt find anything wrong on his voice, well at least when he speaks normally and not shout(didnt check any of those scenes though), but yeah first transformers do have atleast one scene that clips quite badly, the scene in opening battle where that one tank drops on those marines and splats them. This scene actually made me think that my speakers are damaged so i did go to one of mu buddys place to listen it and yes same **** there too.
> 
> 
> I can bet that the opening sequence for Iron Man 2 [jumping out of the plane] has a touch of clip when the camera is closest to IM's repulsors.
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong on those repulsors, but in that scene in same time there is one explosion in background that sounds that it might distort a little.
> 
> 
> At least the 2.0 mix is unclipped.
> 
> 
> Funny that i found 2.0 mix is clipping too. Scene where they are in air battle and sam starts to shoot and soon after when that white traces making ship makes that flip it sounds like it distorting, not badly but still. Just found that if i put my treble to max(+6db) it's a lot better sounding, wtf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22133046
> 
> 
> Speaking of depth charges is Das Boot on Blu-ray? Now there was some intense depth charge action.
> 
> 
> 
> Must get that blu-ray, goz dvd dolby wasn't that special in depth charges what i remember.
> 
> 
> Some other submarine goodies.
> 
> 
> Lorelei:witch of the pacific ocean
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXEh76evlTk
> 
> 
> This did have some very good bass(depth charges, explosions) and overall good sound made by skywalker sound guys. But sadly scandinavian dvd did have surrounds in too late mode or was it before anything happened on screen(cant remember anymore).
> 
> 
> Below
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk57TzUtP88
> 
> 
> Good movie with of course good depth charge bass and sound, but if you dont like scary movies, avoid it because its great horror movie too.
> 
> 
> And then there was that william macy u-boat movie, but can't remember much of it, or bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22134770
> 
> 
> I picked up The Art of Flight as a recommendation here. Tons of bass. The whole thing is demo material. It's a documentary not a movie though, so not sure if it counts.
> 
> I know it's been mentioned here before but was wondering if it's going to get added
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubt it, until they release it here i might rent it, not really interested snowboarding though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD BlackNight*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22137389
> 
> 
> I saw Prometheus in ULTRA AVX ... Man !!! This movie is really BAD ASS in term of bass quantity. The last time I heard so much bass pressurization was for TRON LEGACY !!!
> 
> I can t wait for the Blu Ray becausethe movie theater really cannot do justice to this insane bass extension and pressure. At time they were so much bass in the theater that all we can hear is... BASS ! Voice reproduction seems to get lost because of the room pressurization.
> 
> I can bet you that the Blu Ray will contain A LOT OF BASS EXTENSION for the bass heads here. The theaters cannot do justice but the Blu Ray will. Even if the cut the bass below 20hz we still can get more at home. It s the kind of bass that remind me EVENT HORIZON with bass extension at every corner, every moment ! So UNREAL !!!
> 
> I am expecting 5hz bass and less in A LOT OF SCENES here guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounded more like 25-40hz bass on those take off/landing scenes, though theater where i watched it dont have best bass in area, but was ok on there. Picture and 3d was great though and no freaking teal/orange in this movie, that was nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22139919
> 
> 
> ! My favorite "bass moments" started around the 54 Minute mark with the barrel of explosives rolling down the shaft, followed by a series of explosions that "ROCKED MY WORLD!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That scene was nicely done in creative ways on sound mixin. Before that you see that huge fireball explosion coming up, there is underground explosion(15-20hz?) that you can only mainly feel. Quite fun scene on bass wise.
Click to expand...


----------



## FOH

Saw Prometheus this evening.


Since our excursion taking in Men in Black 3 last weekend was so pathetically lame, decided to see something in IMAX today. clearly, examining the choices, Prometheus IMAX 3D was the choice. I prefer non #D, but what the heck. I new nothing about it other than Ridley Scott was the director,...so I quickly made the connections w/Alien.


Well, with the exception of the deepest LF inherent to a theatrical experience, it had superb sound, and I would expect nothing less. We sat mid house,...in all directions. There were some nice,...just really sweet effects, however I only thought one may have been solidly ULF heavy (good structural "ripple" through the facility). Still, make no mistake, great sound,...typical of a blockbuster big budget release, good surround not over done which is my preference. The tonal balance had no apparent harshness, but upon leaving I had significant fatigue that I'd not noticed until walking out in the lot.


The 3D, damn, just superb. Quite the Paradigm shift for me, as I've always felt it got in the way. Well this was just killer. I understand Ridley Scott used entirely 3D cams only throughout the production. Gorgeous images, tack sharp detail without any negative artifacts whatsoever. Storyline, well could of been better, but very enjoyable nonetheless. I had big, long duration stretches whereby I completely forgot I was wearing glasses (over my glasses) and just enjoyed the gorgeous film making until the occasional light bump from the dude behind me







.


Walking out, I overheard a couple in front of me saying it was deafening. It wasn't deafening, it was just right.


All in all, this should be one to watch for home release,....for sure.


Thanks


----------



## HD BlackNight

Yeah, in theater Prometheus was sounding like 25-40hz but I am pretty sure in home we will hear much more bass extension because in a couple dialogue scenes we can only hear silence ou music in the background and it s where CRAZY bass extension normally occur. And it was obvious that the speakers really cannot do judtice to this awesome soundtrack. All movie long I was thinking : 'Man this should be so much better in home !! Better resolution, better extension, much less distorsion, better dynamics


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4170#post_22139965
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I just recently watched this again and it is fantastic!



I agree as well-excellent bass in "9." I had watched certain scenes but just finished my first complete and proper viewing (proper meaning LOUD). In a few scenes I heard something rattling in the back of my room (probably a cabinet or framed print) that I'll need to look into







.


----------



## wizard8873




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4140#post_22137008
> 
> 
> ....Everything that was not directly related to the other movies are the parts I thought made the movie weaker and less interesting. So... it was entertaining and fun, but I disagree with many of the choices made in the storytelling. Ironically, I would have liked it more if I was not such a big Alien / Aliens fan.



haha, i had the exact same view as you pretty much. Liked the movie overall but was waiting for the horror aspects and Alien aspects to happen so i guess I was too hyped up on it. Once I thought of it as its own movie, it was a lot better.


----------



## NicksHitachi


Watched Ghost Rider II last night. 

 

Bass was pretty good and prevalent.  I wouldn't score it over 4 though....

 

*It did have a really cool ULF flutter effect on the scene where Ghost rider takes over a huge mining machine with a digging wheel.  It only occurs for a couple seconds but it was def. sub 20.......*

 

Otherwise cool effect when Ghost rider makes first into to save girl and boy from thugs, but not that low....


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4170#post_22143601
> 
> 
> Watched Ghost Rider II last night.
> 
> 
> Bass was pretty good and prevalent. I wouldn't score it over 4 though....
> 
> _*It did have a really cool ULF flutter effect on the scene where Ghost rider takes over a huge mining machine with a digging wheel. It only occurs for a couple seconds but it was def. sub 20.......*_
> 
> 
> Otherwise cool effect when Ghost rider makes first into to save girl and boy from thugs, but not that low....







What was there was ok, but just not enough lfe's in this movie. PQ was very good, not too crazy about the rather shallow plot.




Ian


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4170#post_22143601
> 
> _*It did have a really cool ULF flutter effect on the scene where Ghost rider takes over a huge mining machine with a digging wheel.  It only occurs for a couple seconds but it was def. sub 20.......*_



I remember that. I also remember thinking, "oh, come on... that's it?"


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4170#post_22143651
> 
> 
> not too crazy about the rather shallow plot.



Wait, wait, wait... there's a plot?


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4170#post_22143601
> 
> 
> Watched Ghost Rider II last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Bass was pretty good and prevalent.  I wouldn't score it over 4 though....
> 
> 
> 
> *It did have a really cool ULF flutter effect on the scene where Ghost rider takes over a huge mining machine with a digging wheel.  It only occurs for a couple seconds but it was def. sub 20.......*
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise cool effect when Ghost rider makes first into to save girl and boy from thugs, but not that low....



Agree was OK, but maybe capped at a 3 or 2.5 due to lack of quantity/quality of LFE. Effects were great for the rider this time, but the sound track was lacking.


Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flageborg

Real Steel - Chapter 16


----------



## KillerYakoo

Watched "Poseidon" last night.


Not a good film, pretty cheesy and predictable--but DAMN when that wave hit, my girl thought the house was coming down.


Despite the quality of the flick, my punishing dual Empires made it much more suspenseful. Up there with Tron, IMO, although the film wasn't as saturated with bass.


On a side note, went bluray shopping @ bestbuy last night. They didn't have Cloverfield, Master and Commander, Star Trek, Titan AE, Flight of the Phoenix, War of the Worlds, or Hot Fuzz. Dernit.


----------



## capricorn kid

Get all of them from Amazon for a much better price.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KillerYakoo*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4170#post_22146928
> 
> 
> Watched "Poseidon" last night.
> 
> Not a good film, pretty cheesy and predictable--but DAMN when that wave hit, my girl thought the house was coming down.
> 
> Despite the quality of the flick, my punishing dual Empires made it much more suspenseful. Up there with Tron, IMO, although the film wasn't as saturated with bass.
> 
> On a side note, went bluray shopping @ bestbuy last night. They didn't have Cloverfield, Master and Commander, Star Trek, Titan AE, Flight of the Phoenix, War of the Worlds, or Hot Fuzz. Dernit.


Amazon has most of them for around $10. I don't think Titan A.E. is available on blu-ray. I could be wrong but I never saw a blu-ray copy. You can also get some good used blu-rays on Half and half.com. It is a ebay site. I got a lot of great blu-rays from that site for around $5.00. I got Salt, Astro Boy, Tron : Legacy and Battle LA all for less than $5.00 each.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KillerYakoo*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4170#post_22146928
> 
> 
> On a side note, went bluray shopping @ bestbuy last night. They didn't have Cloverfield, Master and Commander, Star Trek, Titan AE, Flight of the Phoenix, War of the Worlds, or Hot Fuzz. Dernit.



Go back to _Best Buy_ and get these flicks if your looking for great bass:

_Battle: Los Angeles_
_Underworld: Awakening_
_AVP: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem_
_5 Days of War_
_Live Free or Die Hard_


----------



## Scott Simonian

No Titan A.E on BD ...yet. Still waiting for it. That and The Haunting. Argh! What's the hold up?!!?


----------



## manonfire

On a side note, went bluray shopping @ bestbuy last night. They didn't have Cloverfield, Master and Commander, Star Trek, Titan AE, Flight of the Phoenix, War of the Worlds, or Hot Fuzz. Dernit.[/quote]


Or if you do not have a problem buying used, you can try a Moviestop if one is available in your area.


----------



## KillerYakoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4170#post_22147239
> 
> 
> Amazon has most of them for around $10. I don't think Titan A.E. is available on blu-ray. I could be wrong but I never saw a blu-ray copy. You can also get some good used blu-rays on Half and half.com. It is a ebay site. I got a lot of great blu-rays from that site for around $5.00. I got Salt, Astro Boy, Tron : Legacy and Battle LA all for less than $5.00 each.



Thanks for the tip on half.com. I'm usually a bargain shopper (hate admitting that), so I'll be utilizing that in the near future. I just ordered all but 1 on my list from Amazon moments ago. Some were priced better, and I saved money overall.


I saw Titan AE on my dad's system and really enjoyed it. Don't remember the format, but you may be right.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4170#post_22147329
> 
> 
> Go back to _Best Buy_ and get these flicks if your looking for great bass:
> _Battle: Los Angeles_
> _Underworld: Awakening_
> _AVP: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem_
> _5 Days of War_
> _Live Free or Die Hard_



A couple of those look kinda painful, but I'll try Live Free or Die Hard and AvP:R when I go back. If I see any of the others on clearance, I'll snatch em up.


----------



## holyindian

Wrath of the Titans has pretty good bass, and pretty good surround to boast your 5.1/7.1 setup. Specially when Kronos mumbles its pure lfe.


----------



## Jindrak

No, Titan AE is most definitely not on blu-ray, and so far, it isnt going to be any time soon.


----------



## KevinH

Just replaced my DVD copy of Serenity with the Blu version. I have to say I'm befuddled by some discs on the list. Not that they are on the list, but where they've been ranked. I own most everything on the 5* list. For example, I've watched HTTYD Bluray many times and love it.......but having just watched the Bluray of Serenity, I thought it had better LFE and bass than HTTYD no questions asked. HTTYD belongs very high up there, but if it's a 5*, then Serenity is a no- brainer. Just my observations...........I love the ranking lists and am thankful for them and this thread.


----------



## Flageborg

Cowboys & Aliens - Chapter 5


----------



## maxmercy

Someone needs to post up a comparison peak/avg graph.....of Serenity vs HTTYD. I remember enjoying Serenity before I ever had anything that could be called 'LFE Support'


JSS


----------



## HeffeMusic

Has anybody posted a chart on the The Gray, for the plane crash scene? I thought my speakers blew out! Unbelievable LFE!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4170#post_22152312
> 
> 
> Has anybody posted a chart on the The Gray, for the plane crash scene? I thought my speakers blew out! Unbelievable LFE!



Yup: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/3900#post_22066553


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4170#post_22152312
> 
> 
> Has anybody posted a chart on the The Gray, for the plane crash scene? I thought my speakers blew out! Unbelievable LFE!



I agree, that scene was pretty freaking intense man!


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4170#post_22149465
> 
> 
> Just replaced my DVD copy of Serenity with the Blu version. I have to say I'm befuddled by some discs on the list. Not that they are on the list, but where they've been ranked. I own most everything on the 5* list. For example, I've watched HTTYD Bluray many times and love it.......but having just watched the Bluray of Serenity, I thought it had better LFE and bass than HTTYD no questions asked. HTTYD belongs very high up there, but if it's a 5*, then Serenity is a no- brainer. Just my observations...........I love the ranking lists and am thankful for them and this thread.


SERENITY is one of my favorite sci-fi films. You are 100% correct. It is a solid 5 on the bass chart. The entire film is loaded with lots of great scenes. Have not watched HTTYD in my theater yet. Saw it in the theater in IMAX but not at home yet.


----------



## ReneV

Is a DVD ~> BR upgrade for Serenity worth it, audio-wise?


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ReneV*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200#post_22152842
> 
> 
> Is a DVD ~> BR upgrade for Serenity worth it, audio-wise?




Hell to the yes


----------



## Skylinestar

Is there a difference in LFE/Bass for War of the Worlds in DVD and Bluray?


----------



## ReneV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200#post_22152906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ReneV*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200#post_22152842
> 
> 
> Is a DVD ~> BR upgrade for Serenity worth it, audio-wise?
> 
> 
> 
> Hell to the yes
Click to expand...


Better get on with it, then ... thanks, KevinH.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200#post_22152827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4170#post_22149465
> 
> 
> Just replaced my DVD copy of Serenity with the Blu version. I have to say I'm befuddled by some discs on the list. Not that they are on the list, but where they've been ranked. I own most everything on the 5* list. For example, I've watched HTTYD Bluray many times and love it.......but having just watched the Bluray of Serenity, I thought it had better LFE and bass than HTTYD no questions asked. HTTYD belongs very high up there, but if it's a 5*, then Serenity is a no- brainer. Just my observations...........I love the ranking lists and am thankful for them and this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERENITY is one of my favorite sci-fi films. You are 100% correct. It is a solid 5 on the bass chart. The entire film is loaded with lots of great scenes. Have not watched HTTYD in my theater yet. Saw it in the theater in IMAX but not at home yet.
Click to expand...

Yes def.  the intro where the globe rumbles in is quite nice as well as when Simon stabbs the lance to put those scientists to sleep....

 

I highly enjoyed the Firefly prequel also but havent watched on BR or on my HT for that matter.  I watched it way back on Hulu before they sold out.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200#post_22153198
> 
> 
> Is there a difference in LFE/Bass for War of the Worlds in DVD and Bluray?



Not really but the overall sound is much improved along with the picture. Highly recommended!


----------



## Gary J

Jurassic Park 4 is a go. I can hear those footsteps now.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200#post_22153198
> 
> 
> Is there a difference in LFE/Bass for War of the Worlds in DVD and Bluray?



Yes, and the LFE/Bass has much better definitions on the BD version


Yes, I have both versions


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200#post_22154290
> 
> 
> Jurassic Park 4 is a go. I can hear those footsteps now.




So did my wife one night, and she almost threw me out of the house!





















Ian


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200#post_22155145
> 
> 
> So did my wife one night, and she almost threw me out of the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



awesome pic hahah


----------



## pokekevin

Checked out the serenity bd. Dialogue seemed a bit low :/


Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Just watched how to train your dragon. AWESOME!!!


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KillerYakoo*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4170#post_22147391
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of those look kinda painful, but I'll try Live Free or Die Hard and AvP:R when I go back.
> 
> If I see any of the others on clearance, I'll snatch em up.



Every title on that list IMHO is 5 star rated for deep powerful room shaking bass.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4170#post_22147364
> 
> 
> Still waiting for it. That and The Haunting.



Bought btw dts dvd of the haunting some time ago and was little dissapointed that cold scene, i though there would be some strong 22hz bass but that hardly moved drivers at all, but then scene where that chick is pinned to bed and oven starts to mash those spikes and that ghost come back, very strong 20-25hz bass right there.














Noticed that dolby dvd have louder 40hz bass in one scene what dts dvd have, but dts dvd have so much better bass extension(maybe too hot even in level, there was not much headroom) and surround info.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4170#post_22149465
> 
> 
> Just replaced my DVD copy of Serenity with the Blu version. I have to say I'm befuddled by some discs on the list. Not that they are on the list, but where they've been ranked. I own most everything on the 5* list. For example, I've watched HTTYD Bluray many times and love it.......but having just watched the Bluray of Serenity, I thought it had better LFE and bass than HTTYD no questions asked. HTTYD belongs very high up there, but if it's a 5*, then Serenity is a no- brainer. Just my observations...........I love the ranking lists and am thankful for them and this thread.



I need to watch this again, though i remember re-entry scene in opening did have some good shakes when camera was inside on ship.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200#post_22154487
> 
> 
> Yes, and the LFE/Bass has much better definitions on the BD version
> 
> Yes, I have both versions



Actually dvd dts have 2-3db louder bass than blu-ray, but extension is same.


----------



## Skylinestar

I've watched Megamind. The LFE where the building collapsed is awesome.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Sherlock Holmes: Game of Shadows - sounded like a 3.5-4 star movie to me.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200#post_22160062
> 
> 
> Sherlock Holmes: Game of Shadows - sounded like a 3.5-4 star movie to me.



Agreed, more like a 4 for me.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200#post_22160062
> 
> 
> Sherlock Holmes: Game of Shadows - sounded like a 3.5-4 star movie to me.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200#post_22161123
> 
> 
> Agreed, more like a 4 for me.



I could go along with either 3.5 or 4. There were plenty of LFE moments, to be sure, along with some excellent action in the surrounds as well.


----------



## dunnmike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200#post_22161764
> 
> 
> I could go along with either 3.5 or 4. There were plenty of LFE moments, to be sure, along with some excellent action in the surrounds as well.


I found it to be a solid 4 for me.


----------



## kemiza

I know I'm starting a fight by writing this comment. A few post back fellow members wrote about the difference in bass between dvd and bluray for War of the Worlds. It sounds like the bass on the dvd is louder/fuller but bass on the bluray sounds tighter more accurate. Saving Private Ryan bd/dvd(dts) are recorded the same way. I've seen the graphs for War of the Worlds on this thread. According to the graphs the bass is lower on the bluray.


----------



## maxmercy

I have never compared WotW blu to DVD, but the Star Wars saga has varying bass levels, esp in Episode II. The DVD was hot, the Blu not. In Ep IV, the Blu has more bass, but it is all essentially the Falcon (as it should be).


JSS


----------



## NewHTbuyer

I was just watching There Will Be Blood, the movie with Daniel Day Lewis. Overall not great and very few LFE scenes. But, there was one, about 20 minutes into the movie. He is talking to a couple and then it cuts to a scene of him drilling and hitting a gusher. Really low rumble starts and builds with what feels like lots of ultra low bass. It was pretty impressive, even if it was only a short scene.


----------



## freeyayo50

The Fast and The Furious on Blu Ray... I'd give it 3.5-4. Pretty decent bass from racing scenes and it's jam packed with surround.


----------



## nube

Let's not let ourselves get out of hand with willy-nilly ratings schemes. Consistency is best, so please consider that when coming up with your rating.


How can the new Sherlock Holmes be considered anywhere close to 80% as good as WOTW, Cloverfield, Tron, B:LA, etc.? 4 out of 5 stars on this scale? Not even close. It's not got the depth nor nearly the frequency. In fact, it sounds like the mix was purposely created several dB low in the LFE reproduction because it barely has anything going on.


Remember that audio memory is very, VERY short. Seriously, if you think it's that good, rewatch it, then immediately afterwards demo some of the major 5 star movies. It's not even close, and certainly not anywhere close to a 3.5 or a 4.


Sherlock Holmes: Game of Shadows: 2.5 to 3 stars, at very best when compared to the 5 star list.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200#post_22164401
> 
> 
> Let's not let ourselves get out of hand with willy-nilly ratings schemes. Consistency is best, so please consider that when coming up with your rating.
> 
> How can the new Sherlock Holmes be considered anywhere close to 80% as good as WOTW, Cloverfield, Tron, B:LA, etc.? 4 out of 5 stars on this scale? Not even close. It's not got the depth nor nearly the frequency. In fact, it sounds like the mix was purposely created several dB low in the LFE reproduction because it barely has anything going on.
> 
> Remember that audio memory is very, VERY short. Seriously, if you think it's that good, rewatch it, then immediately afterwards demo some of the major 5 star movies. It's not even close, and certainly not anywhere close to a 3.5 or a 4.
> 
> Sherlock Holmes: Game of Shadows: 2.5 to 3 stars, at very best when compared to the 5 star list.



Yeah, I agree, I watch 5 star demos all the time so I never get wowed with new movies. The new underworld movie was the only one to say 5 stars or very close to it.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200#post_22164401
> 
> 
> Let's not let ourselves get out of hand with willy-nilly ratings schemes. Consistency is best, so please consider that when coming up with your rating.
> 
> How can the new Sherlock Holmes be considered anywhere close to 80% as good as WOTW, Cloverfield, Tron, B:LA, etc.? 4 out of 5 stars on this scale? Not even close. It's not got the depth nor nearly the frequency. In fact, it sounds like the mix was purposely created several dB low in the LFE reproduction because it barely has anything going on.
> 
> Remember that audio memory is very, VERY short. Seriously, if you think it's that good, rewatch it, then immediately afterwards demo some of the major 5 star movies. It's not even close, and certainly not anywhere close to a 3.5 or a 4.
> 
> Sherlock Holmes: Game of Shadows: 2.5 to 3 stars, at very best when compared to the 5 star list.



I will NOT apologize for being impressed with some of the LFE in Sherlock Holmes. Was it on the same level as WOTW, Cloverfiled, or Tron Legacy? No, but it wasn't as bad as you make it out to be. I firmly believe it is worthy of a 3.5 Star rating....that's MY opinion and I'm sticking to it.


For the record, I wouldn't be so condescending if I were you by referring to our ratings as "willy-nilly ratings schemes." I suggest you learn to use more tact and to respect the opinions of your fellow AVS members.


----------



## eNoize

Having watched 'Clash of the Titans' and 'Wrath of the Titans' back-to-back over the weekend, I would move 'Clash' down to the low 4-star area (not as impressed as I originally thought) and 'Wrath' to a high 4 stars.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200#post_22164911
> 
> 
> Having watched 'Clash of the Titans' and 'Wrath of the Titans' back-to-back over the weekend, I would move 'Clash' down to the low 4-star area (not as impressed as I originally thought) and 'Wrath' to a high 4 stars.



Cool, I thought Clash at good bass and Wrath being a bad movie needs something for me to watch it. I mean it was great action but the movie just skipped over to have a finish. I kept waiting for things to happen and all of a sudden the movie was over.


----------



## eNoize

lol.

Yeah, the movie does move at hurried pace but the bass was nice enough, I thought, to keep you invested. Especially when Kronos makes an appearance or we hear his voice in some weird ghostly fashion, LFE was incredibly deep and shook my sitting area. Even Mr. Potts grades the lossless mix as reference quality. It's a really fun soundtrack.


----------



## tvuong

Thinking about picking up King Kong bluray-dvd-digital copy from Amazon. It is only 3.5 stars? Is it not that good? Anyone here has this copy? Are there a bluray, a dvd disc and a digital copy? Thanks.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

King Kong has some very good moments... it's just a long movie that doesn't have too many LFE scenes in it.


----------



## vpn75

Anyone see the Woman in Black? I was quite impressed with the LFE in it. Would love to see a graph as I expect there is a decent amount below 25Hz.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22165427
> 
> 
> King Kong has some very good moments... it's just a long movie that doesn't have too many LFE scenes in it.



Fooled me !


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200#post_22164226
> 
> 
> The Fast and The Furious on Blu Ray... I'd give it 3.5-4. Pretty decent bass from racing scenes and it's jam packed with surround.


Fast Five had some good LFE!


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200#post_22164465
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree, I watch 5 star demos all the time so I never get wowed with new movies. The new underworld movie was the only one to say 5 stars or very close to it.



Same here. After demoing some of these 5star flicks (WOTW, FOTP, Cloverfield, Hulk) about 100 times, most of these new movies just dont compare.


----------



## bradymartin

man that airplane crash scene and the train crash scene in "knowing" scared the hell out of my dog


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22165664
> 
> 
> Fast Five had some good LFE!



Yea, that was a good one too. Scene with big safe at the end had the best LFE. It really thumped when safe is hitting the ground and going through the bank.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22166609
> 
> 
> Same here. After demoing some of these 5star flicks (WOTW, FOTP, Cloverfield, Hulk) about 100 times, most of these new movies just dont compare.



Hopefully Avengers will give us the fun of Immortals w/o the brick wall limiters.


JSS


----------



## gushin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200#post_22155713
> 
> 
> Checked out the serenity bd. Dialogue seemed a bit low :/
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2



Dialog was even lower on the DVD.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradymartin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22166748
> 
> 
> man that airplane crash scene and the train crash scene in "knowing" scared the hell out of my dog


That scene was pretty intense and so was the plane crash scene in The Grey.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22167451
> 
> 
> Hopefully Avengers will give us the fun of Immortals w/o the brick wall limiters.
> 
> JSS


Im hoping for some good LFE out of that one and also Battleship.


----------



## FilmMixer

A lot of answers about a lot of things I said I'd check out.


1. The Skywalker stages aren't monitoring anything differently than we are in regards to ULF... I spoke to someone who has mixed a lot of the films you guys go nuts for (HTTYD, etc..) They are completely aware of what they are putting in the track and their rationale was quite acceptable to me.


2. Immortals was mixed with a fair amount of buss compression on it, hence the clipping. Not my favorite way to mix (I don't use them.) but it explains the clipping.


3. In response to nube and my ranting post about the dismal experiences in theater going over the last couple of months...


I actually contacted AMC corporate through their website and got a call a week and a half later from the venue manager.. needless to say, they were responsive in not only communication but action.. they really spent some time with their techs, and even had the IMAX engineers out to look at that room..


I've been twice since then, and both experiences were fantastic (I'll post more in detail later in the post.)


In addition, I reached out to many of my colleagues and needless to say they were all ready to be pro active about the discussion...


Some great ideas, and they are not going to passively accept the state of the theater experience without at least trying to open a discussion with the exhibitors.


And I didn't take your advice and tried to open a discussion on the film-tech forum...


Not the nicest or most cordial group of fellows.


My last point about my theater experiences was the roll out of the new Dolby system for cinema sound.


For those not familiar, Dolby last Friday premiered a new theatrical sound system called Atmos.


It not only offers a new way of creating content, but some fairly radical new ideas in how the mixes are played back in theaters.


In short, it offers us the ability, at any one time, to have 128 audio objects playing back in real time out of the available 62 discrete outputs (and it add a second .1/LFE/Sub output.)


In addition, it is scalable to smaller installs (at this point I don't think there are any with more than 42 discrete channels).


And it adds *bass management* to cinema sound, in addition to _*overhead speakers*_.


It is in a test run in 14 venues at this point...


Check the Dolby site for more info, and if it's playing in a theater in your area, do not miss it.

Dolby Atmos 


If you go the exhibitors tab there is a Document Download tab which leads to 2 pdfs..


Read the "Dolby Atmos Next Gen for Audio" for a general, but detailed, run down on the technology.

DIRECT PDF LINK TO DOLBY ATMOS NEXT GEN AUDIO FOR CINEMAS PDF 


For this run of Brave there is a Dolby tech in the booth at each showing, and I can assure you that unless there is an equipment failure, you will hear the film as intended.


----------



## cr136124

I just experienced How to Train your Dragon with my new two subwoofers and all I can say is Wwwoooowwww!


I really enjoyed that movie the first time that we saw it at home (rental), but now that I own my 3D copy, plus the fact the subwoofers are now calibrated, it is like a complete new movie for us....it is just incredible!


@ Filmmixer


Really glad to hear that your efforts are paying off. Hopefully, it will something that other theaters will follow and we all enjoy not only amazing digital picture, but also sound at the theaters.


Congrats!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22170007
> 
> 
> I just experienced How to Train your Dragon with my new two subwoofers and all I can say is Wwwoooowwww!
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed that movie the first time that we saw it at home (rental), but now that I own my 3D copy, plus the fact the subwoofers are now calibrated, it is like a complete new movie for us....it is just incredible!
> 
> 
> @ Filmmixer
> 
> 
> Really glad to hear that your efforts are paying off. Hopefully, it will something that other theaters will follow and we all enjoy not only amazing digital picture, but also sound at the theaters.
> 
> 
> Congrats!


httyd bottoms my subs grrr


Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22170046
> 
> 
> httyd bottoms my subs grrr
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2



Well, keep in mind that I was watching it at my wife's reference level.............but, as soon I have a chance I will really give my Ultras a proper test.........


----------



## freeyayo50

How is HTTYD as a movie? Is it enjoyable for an adult?


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22170058
> 
> 
> How is HTTYD as a movie? Is it enjoyable for an adult?



If you like other movies like The Incredibles, Kung Fu Panda, Iron Giant, etc. then you might like it.

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1194522-how_to_train_your_dragon/ 


Give it a try as a rental, that is what I did at first, and now I have my own 3D copy.


Cheers!


----------



## Phantom Stranger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200_50#post_22170058
> 
> 
> How is HTTYD as a movie? Is it enjoyable for an adult?


Its humor is mostly aimed at young teenage boys and there is little originality to the plot or characters. The audio is the best thing about the movie. There are much better animated movies.


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phantom Stranger*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22170090
> 
> 
> Its humor is mostly aimed at young teenage boys and there is little originality to the plot or characters. The audio is the best thing about the movie. There are much better animated movies.



I liked it a lot. As far as the humor I liked how they didn't do any pop culture references at all like a lot of animated movies seem to do. Maybe I have a teenage boy like sense of humor... my wife probably thinks so - but hey, she liked the movie too.


----------



## maxmercy

FilmMixer,

"1. The Skywalker stages aren't monitoring anything differently than we are in regards to ULF... I spoke to someone who has mixed a lot of the films you guys go nuts for (HTTYD, etc..) They are completely aware of what they are putting in the track and their rationale was quite acceptable to me."


This is awesome, but what was their rationale? Can you elaborate? It would be great to know how they go about adding/not highpassing ULF effects even if they can't monitor it on a big mixing stage. Do they just keep track of headroom? Or is it different for BluRay/DVD?


"2. Immortals was mixed with a fair amount of buss compression on it, hence the clipping. Not my favorite way to mix (I don't use them.) but it explains the clipping."


Gotcha. So this was an intended effect, not necessarily a mistake. I can understand. The soundtrack needed to be over the top, even if it sounds like it will definitely wreck the reproduction system with the addition of harmonics by limiters.


Thanks so much for all of your work and effort. I wish there was someone you could get a hold of or someone I could get a hold of in my town to ensure I could get the true experience as intended. I'd probably go to the cinema more often if that was the case...instead of saying "I'd rather wait to see/hear it as intended" and get/rent the BluRay.


JSS


----------



## carp

BTW I saw Brave with the new Atmos surround setup and was very impressed. They must have made sure everything was optimal because the bass was outstanding too, the best I've experienced in a theater. The sound was so good but it sure did scare my little girls to death, they aren't big fans of bears right now!! I highly recommend going to see this if you have a theater with Dolby Atmos nearby. I still prefer my HT but it was great.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22170183
> 
> 
> FilmMixer,
> "1. The Skywalker stages aren't monitoring anything differently than we are in regards to ULF... I spoke to someone who has mixed a lot of the films you guys go nuts for (HTTYD, etc..) They are completely aware of what they are putting in the track and their rationale was quite acceptable to me."
> 
> This is awesome, but what was their rationale? Can you elaborate? It would be great to know how they go about adding/not highpassing ULF effects even if they can't monitor it on a big mixing stage. Do they just keep track of headroom? Or is it different for BluRay/DVD?
> 
> "2. Immortals was mixed with a fair amount of buss compression on it, hence the clipping. Not my favorite way to mix (I don't use them.) but it explains the clipping."
> 
> Gotcha. So this was an intended effect, not necessarily a mistake. I can understand. The soundtrack needed to be over the top, even if it sounds like it will definitely wreck the reproduction system with the addition of harmonics by limiters.
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your work and effort. I wish there was someone you could get a hold of or someone I could get a hold of in my town to ensure I could get the true experience as intended. I'd probably go to the cinema more often if that was the case...instead of saying "I'd rather wait to see/hear it as intended" and get/rent the BluRay.
> 
> JSS



The rationale isn't important (I'm not really sure it's something that I can share).. however, they are getting the intended effect on the dub stage and in most theaters..


The hows I don't know the specifics of, and most sound designers don't share those secrets.. but the fact that it's all intentional, and well thought out, was interesting to confirm.


In regards to Immortals, I can only say my source was there and can confirm the amount of compression on the track... intended effect maybe, but heard on the dub stage that way and not a surprise confirmed.










About your last point... I don't think anyone should have to make an extra effort to make certain they have a proper experience when they pay good money (lots of it with concession, gas, baby sitters, etc..)


Although I did talk to some of the managers / shift bosses while at the theater, my comment from AMC's site seemed to go through the right channels..


I encourage everyone to use them if they're not satisfied with the presentation at a given venue..


And you just gave me a great idea for my "crusade."


Thanks...


----------



## Scott Simonian

Thanks so much, Marc, for going out investigating these things with your colleagues.










Always interesting _hearing_ about this stuff from the guys who really make what we hear in the mix.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22170058
> 
> 
> How is HTTYD as a movie? Is it enjoyable for an adult?




It is one of my favorite animated movies A/V aside (which is fantastic!). I just thought it was a lot of fun, not a dull moment, good message, no eye rolling moments..........one of the better animated films IMO. Top it off with reference audio/video/3d and it is a fantastic all around HT disc!










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22170135
> 
> 
> I liked it a lot. As far as the humor I liked how they didn't do any pop culture references at all like a lot of animated movies seem to do. Maybe I have a teenage boy like sense of humor... my wife probably thinks so - but hey, she liked the movie too.



Exactly! These type of moments are commonly a bit cringe worthy for me and it was a refreshing change to not have any of this in HTTYD. My GF really enjoyed the movie as well. This is one of the few we actually went out to see in the theater and all 4 of us thought it was excellent (2 adults and 2 teenage girls 14 and 16). I now own the 3d blu ray and have watched it 2 or 3 times as well. As with any movie though, it is subjective but this is a great movie IMO!


----------



## desertdome




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22170413
> 
> 
> The rationale isn't important (I'm not really sure it's something that I can share).. however, they are getting the intended effect on the dub stage and in most theaters..
> 
> The hows I don't know the specifics of, and most sound designers don't share those secrets.. but the fact that it's all intentional, and well thought out, was interesting to confirm. . . .


Thanks for the information. Because of your discussion(s) do you think you will make any changes to the way you mix bass content?


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22170797
> 
> 
> It is one of my favorite animated movies A/V aside (which is fantastic!). I just thought it was a lot of fun, not a dull moment, good message, no eye rolling moments..........one of the better animated films IMO. Top it off with reference audio/video/3d and it is a fantastic all around HT disc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! These type of moments are commonly a bit cringe worthy for me and it was a refreshing change to not have any of this in HTTYD. My GF really enjoyed the movie as well. This is one of the few we actually went out to see in the theater and all 4 of us thought it was excellent (2 adults and 2 teenage girls 14 and 16). I now own the 3d blu ray and have watched it 2 or 3 times as well. As with any movie though, it is subjective but this is a great movie IMO!



Good Luck! with the two teenage girls that is










I really liked HTTYD as well.


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22170135
> 
> 
> I liked it a lot. As far as the humor I liked how they didn't do any pop culture references at all like a lot of animated movies seem to do. Maybe I have a teenage boy like sense of humor... my wife probably thinks so - but hey, she liked the movie too.



HTTYD is near the top in my household of girls ranging between 7-14, my wife and myself. Would be hard pressed to find a better animated movie since it came out. And harder yet to find one that was as good in the AV dept.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22170200
> 
> 
> BTW I saw Brave with the new Atmos surround setup and was very impressed. They must have made sure everything was optimal because the bass was outstanding too, the best I've experienced in a theater. The sound was so good but it sure did scare my little girls to death, they aren't big fans of bears right now!! I highly recommend going to see this if you have a theater with Dolby Atmos nearby. I still prefer my HT but it was great.



The audio was anemic where my family and I saw this. Same theater where we, coincidentally, saw HTTYD and the bass was pretty good then. Not as good as at home, but still impactful for a standard commercial theater.


Good that it was just my theater as other reports seem positive as well. I was hoping the audio would be better although Pixar has been a bit conservative since Ratatouille.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22171568
> 
> 
> Good Luck! with the two teenage girls that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked HTTYD as well.



Man, you are not kidding!







Technically, they are the GFs girls, but even getting just a taste of it has been quite the challenge at times. They definitely like to test the waters/limits and try to get away with things that they cant at their Dad's house since I am just "the boyfriend" (the older one is now 17 and asked if her boyfriend could spend the night a few weeks back.............







). I love both of them and we get along great the vast majority of the time, but there have been some interesting moments for sure. I am sure having boys would bring its own unique set of challenges as well.



Sorry if this has been mentioned and I missed it, but have any of you guys seen Wrath of the Titans on blu yet? This looks to have good HT/LFE potential and I am curious to check it out.


----------



## dominguez1

Just watched the Casino Royale scene where Bond is chasing the Free Runner (jumping scene). WOW!







What a great demo scene! Great sound track, but also lots of different types of bass in that scene! The gun shots are some of the strongest 'kick in the chest' I've heard. Some very tight bass like when the front loader bursts through the fence (scared the crap out of me), and a very nice deep bass as part of the sound track. Add the action sequence and it is definitely one of my new favorite demo scenes to show off!


----------



## Bunga99

Watched the Extended Cut of Rambo(2008) last night. I’ve seen the theatrical version years ago and don’t remember being this impressed with the Audio/LFE. I’m at 4 possibly 4.5 on this one. For what its worth, some users reviews online state that the Extended Cut has more oompf and is more dynamic than the theatrical cut. I also feel that the Extended version was a better movie in general.


----------



## aandpwoodley

Watched This Means War, rubbish film but some great bass moments, a solid 3.5 /4


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aandpwoodley*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22174142
> 
> 
> Watched This Means War, *rubbish film* but some great bass moments, a solid 3.5 /4











_*This Means War*_




I'll past then.




Ian


----------



## TimVG

Wrath of the titans: 4,5 stars, perhaps even 5. It has both quantity and quality in spades! (tested on my brand new dual captivators)


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22175421
> 
> 
> Wrath of the titans: 4,5 stars, perhaps even 5. It has both quantity and quality in spades! (tested on my brand new dual captivators)




Great! It's on it's way from Block Buster.




Ian


----------



## D.T.MIKE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22175711
> 
> 
> Great! It's on it's way from Block Buster.
> 
> Ian


You will not disappointed! This one does bring the goods no doubt.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22175421
> 
> 
> Wrath of the titans: 4,5 stars, perhaps even 5. It has both quantity and quality in spades! (tested on my brand new dual captivators)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22175970
> 
> 
> You will not disappointed! This one does bring the goods no doubt.



Good to know! The quads will be getting a workout tonight then!


----------



## aandpwoodley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22175421
> 
> 
> Wrath of the titans: 4,5 stars, perhaps even 5. It has both quantity and quality in spades! (tested on my brand new dual captivators)





Not even close to a 5, at best it's a 4, MI4 is a 3.5 and it's loads better.


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aandpwoodley*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22176836
> 
> 
> Not even close to a 5, at best it's a 4, MI4 is a 3.5 and it's loads better.



Depends on how you look at it. For me MI4 had three good bass scenes; kremlin explosion, SUV explosion and the sandstorm. Wrath of the titans had constant bass throughout, with better extension in a good portion of those scenes. Also, I watched Wrath of the titans after I ran through some scenes from the 5 star movie list.


ps: What sub(s) are you running? and how are they calibrated? I have to say I ran mine hot yesterday, because I watched the movie at -12.


----------



## edoggrc51

Watched Wrath of the Titans last night. I'd give it 3.5 stars based on a scale that places WOTW, FOTP & Cloverfield at 5 stars.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22177668
> 
> 
> Watched Wrath of the Titans last night. I'd give it 3.5 stars based on a scale that places WOTW, FOTP & Cloverfield at 5 stars.




Now it's down to 3.5? And I was sooo...exited!












Ian


----------



## TimVG

I'm sticking to 4,5.. Clash of the titans is also 4,5 stars and i.m.o. the sequel has more and better bass. Perhaps someone can make some speclab graphs.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22178260
> 
> 
> Now it's down to 3.5? And I was sooo...exited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian


Don't get me wrong, it's got some scenes with nice LFE.........


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22178349
> 
> 
> I'm sticking to 4,5.. Clash of the titans is also 4,5 stars and i.m.o. the sequel has more and better bass. Perhaps someone can make some speclab graphs.


...... I just wouldn't give it the same grade (5) as WOTW or FOTP.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Ice age: dawn of the dinosaurs is an easy 4-4.5


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22178772
> 
> 
> Ice age: dawn of the dinosaurs is an easy 4-4.5





I don't think my wife can handle another dinosaur movie.












Ian


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22175421
> 
> 
> Wrath of the titans: 4,5 stars, perhaps even 5. It has both quantity and quality in spades! (tested on my brand new dual captivators)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aandpwoodley*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22176836
> 
> 
> Not even close to a 5, at best it's a 4, MI4 is a 3.5 and it's loads better.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22176932
> 
> 
> Depends on how you look at it. For me MI4 had three good bass scenes; kremlin explosion, SUV explosion and the sandstorm. Wrath of the titans had constant bass throughout, with better extension in a good portion of those scenes. Also, I watched Wrath of the titans after I ran through some scenes from the 5 star movie list.
> 
> ps: What sub(s) are you running? and how are they calibrated? I have to say I ran mine hot yesterday, because I watched the movie at -12.



I'm siding with TimVG on this one. I just hit the OFF button on my Pioneer Elite player and I'm still smiling from all the amazing, wall-shaking LFE I experienced. The second half especially was FILLED with tremendous bass, from the moment they entered the labyrinth until the last blast during the climactic battle at the end. I will be curious to see just how low the LFE was....I'm guessing there were definitely moments that fell below 20 Hz, resulting in rattling walls and the shaking of my recliner. I was reminded often of the LFE in _The Immortals_; this was as good or better than that title. I would say, at the very least, a 4 Star, but I'm tempted to give it a 4.5 Star.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200#post_22162033
> 
> 
> I know I'm starting a fight by writing this comment. A few post back fellow members wrote about the difference in bass between dvd and bluray for War of the Worlds. It sounds like the bass on the dvd is louder/fuller but bass on the bluray sounds tighter more accurate. Saving Private Ryan bd/dvd(dts) are recorded the same way. I've seen the graphs for War of the Worlds on this thread. According to the graphs the bass is lower on the bluray.



It wont matter much, we can always bump blu-ray couple notch more to get same what was in dvd dts track.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4200#post_22164401
> 
> 
> Let's not let ourselves get out of hand with willy-nilly ratings schemes. Consistency is best, so please consider that when coming up with your rating.
> 
> How can the new Sherlock Holmes be considered anywhere close to 80% as good as WOTW, Cloverfield, Tron, B:LA, etc.? 4 out of 5 stars on this scale? Not even close. It's not got the depth nor nearly the frequency. In fact, it sounds like the mix was purposely created several dB low in the LFE reproduction because it barely has anything going on.
> 
> Remember that audio memory is very, VERY short. Seriously, if you think it's that good, rewatch it, then immediately afterwards demo some of the major 5 star movies. It's not even close, and certainly not anywhere close to a 3.5 or a 4.
> 
> Sherlock Holmes: Game of Shadows: 2.5 to 3 stars, at very best when compared to the 5 star list.



Yep, the amplitude is, at least it looks like quite in weak side but there is extension to 5hz what i noticed when quickly checked some scenes on speclab. Will go back to it when i like to see it again, theatrical presentation is still too good on my memory.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22165427
> 
> 
> King Kong has some very good moments... it's just a long movie that doesn't have too many LFE scenes in it.



What i remember about those your charts it looks like this movie is filtered around 30hz in pretty much every scene.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22165664
> 
> 
> Fast Five had some good LFE!


Good midbass, but hardly anything under 40hz what i remember.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22174129
> 
> 
> Watched the Extended Cut of Rambo(2008) last night. I’ve seen the theatrical version years ago and don’t remember being this impressed with the Audio/LFE. I’m at 4 possibly 4.5 on this one. For what its worth, some users reviews online state that the Extended Cut has more oompf and is more dynamic than the theatrical cut. I also feel that the Extended version was a better movie in general.



I have that region 1 theatrical dvd and scandinavian theatrical blu-ray and i remember there was like night and day difference in bass. Must do some comparisons soon to make things clear how is it really.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22183544
> 
> 
> I'm siding with TimVG on this one. I just hit the OFF button on my Pioneer Elite player and I'm still smiling from all the amazing, wall-shaking LFE I experienced. The second half especially was FILLED with tremendous bass, from the moment they entered the labyrinth until the last blast during the climatic battle at the end. I will be curious to see just how low the LFE was....I'm guessing there were definitely moments that fell below 20 Hz, resulting in rattling walls and the shaking of my recliner. I was reminded often of the LFE in _The Immortals_; this was as good or better than that title. I would say, at the very least, a 4 Star, but I'm tempted to give it a 4.5 Star.



Yep, amazing bass in this movie and it have it plenty. Good extension to atleast 10hz and lower. New bass movie of the week/month for sure, but i need to watch it again to make final judge, but sure it is 4.5 star movie for now.


----------



## TimVG

Just watched Project X


The movie itself wasn't worth watching, but the bass in the music is intense, I'm not talking 30hz here either, it digs down below 20hz with authority more than a couple of times. However, the bass, deep and strong as it may be, is very monotonous.. So 4 stars from me in general, but if you only care about SPL and extension, it should be a 5..


You'll need some pretty capable subs to pull this one off with full force, that much's for sure.


Gr


Tim


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22184600
> 
> 
> Just watched Project X
> 
> The movie itself wasn't worth watching, but the bass in the music is intense, I'm not talking 30hz here either, it digs down below 20hz with authority more than a couple of times. However, the bass, deep and strong as it may be, is very monotonous.. So 4 stars from me in general, but if you only care about SPL and extension, it should be a 5..
> 
> You'll need some pretty capable subs to pull this one off with full force, that much's for sure.
> 
> Gr
> 
> Tim



Just curious, what subs are you using and are you running them HOT?? If so how much??


----------



## TimVG

I'm running dual captivators and yes I'm usually running them hot between 6 and 12db, this to compensate for the fact that I don't listen at reference level, but usually between -12 and -6 on the receiver. So the subs are always playing at reference and my ratings should be interpreted as such.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22184738
> 
> 
> I'm running dual captivators and yes I'm usually running them hot between 6 and 12db


Ah ok, now it makes sense to me. IMO, running capable subs that HOT will give almost any decent action flick a 5. lol


Nice subs btw.


----------



## michaelscott73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22170797
> 
> 
> It is one of my favorite animated movies A/V aside (which is fantastic!). I just thought it was a lot of fun, not a dull moment, good message, no eye rolling moments..........one of the better animated films IMO. Top it off with reference audio/video/3d and it is a fantastic all around HT disc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! These type of moments are commonly a bit cringe worthy for me and it was a refreshing change to not have any of this in HTTYD. My GF really enjoyed the movie as well. This is one of the few we actually went out to see in the theater and all 4 of us thought it was excellent (2 adults and 2 teenage girls 14 and 16). I now own the 3d blu ray and have watched it 2 or 3 times as well. As with any movie though, it is subjective but this is a great movie IMO!


What scene should I used to demo bass, 3D, surround sound?


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelscott73*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22184861
> 
> 
> What scene should I used to demo bass, 3D, surround sound?


If you are looking for a full out Audio/Visual, wholly crap that is awesome, scene I suggest the following.

3D, with audio mode set to Direct and play the scene up to and including the Super sized dragon. That entire fight scene is just ridiculous on all levels of amazing.


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22184756
> 
> 
> Ah ok, now it makes sense to me. IMO, running capable subs that HOT will give almost any decent action flick a 5. lol
> 
> Nice subs btw.



You too man! Imo at least the bass should be at reference to grasp the intented effect, you should give it a try, you certainly have the subs for it!


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22185006
> 
> 
> You too man! Imo at least the bass should be at reference to grasp the intented effect, you should give it a try, you certainly have the subs for it!



Thanks mang!










I've tried running them hot but to MY ears anything more than 3db'd just throws everything out of balance. But it is fun to crank it up for those occasional demos.


----------



## TimVG

Have you tried a gradual slope? Flat at crossover and 3-4db hot per octave. e.g. 80hz flat, 40hz +3b, 20hz+6db, etc.. Gives more shake without the dreaded bloat


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22185320
> 
> 
> Have you tried a gradual slope? Flat at crossover and 3-4db hot per octave. e.g. 80hz flat, 40hz +3b, 20hz+6db, etc.. Gives more shake without the dreaded bloat



Are you using EQ to do this or an Audyessy setting?


----------



## TimVG

EQ, a simple shelf filter will do the trick. I use minidsp myself.


----------



## SmokenAshes

Wrath of the Titans has some deeeeep bass.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22185320
> 
> 
> Have you tried a gradual slope? Flat at crossover and 3-4db hot per octave. e.g. 80hz flat, 40hz +3b, 20hz+6db, etc.. Gives more shake without the dreaded bloat



That's sort of how I have it on one of the presets on my SMS-1. Its the one I use when I run them HOT. I still prefer plain old flat curve myself. To each his own.


----------



## Shift

Recently played The Sorcerer's Apprentice and it to has offered some nice LFE


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelscott73*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22184861
> 
> 
> What scene should I used to demo bass, 3D, surround sound?



Just start it right before the big dragon explodes out of the mountain and let it fly from there.


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22185660
> 
> 
> That's sort of how I have it on one of the presets on my SMS-1. Its the one I use when I run them HOT. I still prefer plain old flat curve myself. To each his own.



Indeed, everyone has different tastes. Also the room and placement is a big factor in what sounds and feels good. In your build thread I saw you have the subs placed nearfield, is that correct? That will probably add to the tactile effect anyway.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4260#post_22175421
> 
> 
> Wrath of the titans: 4,5 stars, perhaps even 5. It has both quantity and quality in spades! (tested on my brand new dual captivators)



To bad it's a lousy movie.


2.5/5


----------



## TimVG

2,5 for the bass? I'm starting to think we have a better mix here in europe.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4290#post_22187039
> 
> 
> 2,5 for the bass? I'm starting to think we have a better mix here in europe.


I think he was rating the movie 2.5, but I think me meant it on a scale of 10 instead of 5.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4290#post_22187039
> 
> 
> 2,5 for the bass? I'm starting to think we have a better mix here in europe.



No, I was rating the overall movie.


I gave it 2.5 stars out of a possible 5 stars (excellent).


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4290#post_22186588
> 
> 
> Indeed, everyone has different tastes. Also the room and placement is a big factor in what sounds and feels good. In your build thread I saw you have the subs placed nearfield, is that correct? That will probably add to the tactile effect anyway.



Agreed. Different rooms & where the sub is placed in it make a HUGE difference.


Well I suppose that depends where on the sectional you're sitting. Its a pretty big sofa. lol But yeah if you happen to be near the ends of it you better be prepared to have your insides scrambled!


----------



## Steveo1234

Wrath of the titans:

Played back at -6db with LFE 6db hot below 20hz

Easy 4.5/5. Lots of vey deep stuff although not super high amplitude. Probably not very impressive for people with ported systems tuned in the mid 20´s.


Both audio and video was top notch. One of the best looking blurays in quite some time.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4290#post_22189330
> 
> 
> Wrath of the titans:
> 
> Played back at -6db with LFE 6db hot below 20hz
> 
> Easy 4.5/5. Lots of vey deep stuff although not super high amplitude. Probably not very impressive for people with ported systems tuned in the mid 20´s.
> 
> Both audio and video was top notch. One of the best looking blurays in quite some time.



My SVS PC12-NSD is tuned to below 20 Hz and it did an amazing job on Wrath of the Titans.


The PQ was also quite good, especially details with facial close-ups being some of the best I've seen in some time. My only gripe in the PQ department is occasional softness, which is typical for Warner Bros.


Happy 4th of July to all AVS members!


----------



## freeyayo50

Just watched HTTYD and give it 4 out of 5 for bass. Some scenes are hard hitting. Didn't really notice anything in low frequency to rattle my light fixtures. Movie was ok....just like any other kid friendly animated film.


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4290#post_22188775
> 
> 
> Agreed. Different rooms & where the sub is placed in it make a HUGE difference.
> 
> Well I suppose that depends where on the sectional you're sitting. Its a pretty big sofa. lol But yeah if you happen to be near the ends of it you better be prepared to have your insides scrambled!


Those quad subs must rattle your room May I ask how you connect them to your receiver/pre-amp? With a couple Y cables, I assume? How much does it cost to build one and what kind of FR you get out of one? Thanks.


----------



## freeyayo50

Giving Hot Fuzz 5/5. Great bass and a great movie. Heavy bass throughout the entire film.


I will try to watch some of the other 5 start films on the list.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4290#post_22190820
> 
> 
> Giving Hot Fuzz 5/5. Great bass and a great movie. Heavy bass throughout the entire film.
> 
> I will try to watch some of the other 5 start films on the list.



Whoops! I forgot about this movie. I'll need to add it to my "buy it now" list.


----------



## maxmercy

Hot Fuzz is good, Edgar Wright's penchant for bass is also seen in Scott Pilgrim.


Act of Valor, not so impressive ULF-wise. Going to get Wrath of Titans at Redbox this AM, we'll see how it stacks up in my room.



JSS


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4290#post_22194628
> 
> 
> Hot Fuzz is good, Edgar Wright's penchant for bass is also seen in Scott Pilgrim.
> 
> Act of Valor, not so impressive ULF-wise. Going to get Wrath of Titans at Redbox this AM, we'll see how it stacks up in my room.
> 
> JSS



Good to know. I thought Scott Pilgrim was just an ok movie. I will give it another watch for the bass.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4290#post_22190731
> 
> 
> Those quad subs must rattle your room May I ask how you connect them to your receiver/pre-amp? With a couple Y cables, I assume? How much does it cost to build one and what kind of FR you get out of one? Thanks.



I use an SMS-1 that's connected to my AVR with an RCA to XLR cable. From the SMS I use an XLR cable into a custom 4 into 1 splitter that plugs into the amps.


Cost is about $1500, not including amp.


----------



## coolcat4843

Are there any subwoofers that can go deep enough, to extract all the deep powerful bass,

in the Tripod emergence scene, from _War of the Worlds_ on BD?


If there are, please list some of them.


I'am taking about going down to the single digits.


----------



## maxmercy

Lots of variables there, like room size (smaller the room easier to get to single digits), but multiple sealed boxes or infinite baffle are the best way to get there. Eight mid-price 15" drivers or four premium 15" drivers should get you there at a minimum, with long throw 18" drivers becoming more popular in groups to reach down to the single digits. You will also need plenty of power to get there.


DIY subwoofers are often the best solution for single digit response. If you don't have a woodshop, check this out:

http://www.diysoundgroup.com/flat-packs-1/subwoofer-flatpacks.html 


JSS


----------



## eNoize

With serious authority, you can always save up for the $20-25k rotary subwoofer which can be tuned down to 1Hz:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDkKQdRDNzQ&feature=related 


But for something more on the affordable side, dual JTR Captivators or Seaton SubMersives usually tend to do the trick. Otherwise, the DIY route will be the best way to get the 10Hz information on that soundtrack.


----------



## Scott Simonian

There are much cheaper and practical ways of reproducing single digit bass. Such as a well designed sealed subwoofer system with plenty of power, displacement and a proper signal chain.










Such as what Maxmercy posted above.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4290#post_22196007
> 
> 
> Are there any subwoofers that can go deep enough, to extract all the deep powerful bass,
> 
> in the Tripod emergence scene, from _War of the Worlds_ on BD?
> 
> If there are, please list some of them.
> 
> I'am taking about going down to the single digits.



Haha. Ahhh... to be in that place again. Yes, there are many non-commercial systems that can.


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4290#post_22195354
> 
> 
> I use an SMS-1 that's connected to my AVR with an RCA to XLR cable. From the SMS I use an XLR cable into a custom 4 into 1 splitter that plugs into the amps.
> 
> Cost is about $1500, not including amp.


Wow, $1500 for one passive DIY sub. Look gorgous-Must sound awesome. I like to hear it compare to a passive Captivator which is also $1500 without the DIY part.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4290#post_22196748
> 
> 
> Wow, $1500 for one passive DIY sub. Look gorgous-Must sound awesome. I like to hear it compare to a passive Captivator which is also $1500 without the DIY part.


Thanks. If youre ever in SoCal let me know and you can hear/feel them for yourself.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4300_100#post_22196007
> 
> 
> Are there any subwoofers that can go deep enough, to extract all the deep powerful bass,
> 
> in the Tripod emergence scene, from _War of the Worlds_ on BD?
> 
> 
> If there are, please list some of them.
> 
> 
> I'am taking about going down to the single digits.



you could always go DIY sealed or IB (infinite baffle)


if you're looking for a "turn key" solution the Seaton Submersive comes to mind. there are a lot of happy customers getting single digit response with just 1. you "might" need more than 1 depending on room size, acoustics and how far away you're sitting from the sub but most owners seem to be very happy with a single Submersive


you will find a few who own 2 3 or even more but even those owners would tell you it's not about "needing" more output, it's more about getting smoother in-room response from multiple subs (which applies to all subwoofers) or some people just like having lots of subs


----------



## bsoko2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4290#post_22198025
> 
> 
> you could always go DIY sealed or IB (infinite baffle)
> 
> if you're looking for a "turn key" solution the Seaton Submersive comes to mind. there are a lot of happy customers getting single digit response with just 1. you "might" need more than 1 depending on room size, acoustics and how far away you're sitting from the sub but most owners seem to be very happy with a single Submersive
> 
> you will find a few who own 2 3 or even more but even those owners would tell you it's not about "needing" more output, it's more about getting smoother in-room response from multiple subs (which applies to all subwoofers) or some people just like having lots of subs



It's about "feeling" it at reference!


----------



## KillerYakoo

Watched Green Lantern last night.


Lots of good low bass, hard hitting during the action. A couple of good "oh shiz!" moments.


I'd give it a 4.5/5.


I liked the movie enough, although I'm a comic book fan and that may slant my appreciation for the flick.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aandpwoodley*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/3930#post_22080280
> 
> 
> Just watched safe house, enjoyable film but nothing special in the bass department, a 2 at best



For the most part I agree with you. There were only two *decent* (NOT great) explosions and one car crash with appreciable bass. I would still bump it up a notch though (2.5).


Now if this was a " Surround" thread it would be a different matter. This one was excellent in that department with tons of scenes with bullets going in every direction and an absolutely phenomenal scene with shattering glass.


----------



## popalock

Maybe post #4 can be the go to spot for the "Top 25 Bass Scenes of ALL Time"


Not sure if that has been recommended.


Maybe it could be "Top 25 Lowest Scenes of ALL Time"


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4290#post_22198819
> 
> 
> Maybe post #4 can be the go to spot for the "Top 25 Bass Scenes of ALL Time"
> 
> Not sure if that has been recommended.
> 
> Maybe it could be "Top 25 Lowest Scenes of ALL Time"



+1 for that.


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsoko2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4300_100#post_22198321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4290#post_22198025
> 
> 
> you could always go DIY sealed or IB (infinite baffle)
> 
> if you're looking for a "turn key" solution the Seaton Submersive comes to mind. there are a lot of happy customers getting single digit response with just 1. you "might" need more than 1 depending on room size, acoustics and how far away you're sitting from the sub but most owners seem to be very happy with a single Submersive
> 
> you will find a few who own 2 3 or even more but even those owners would tell you it's not about "needing" more output, it's more about getting smoother in-room response from multiple subs (which applies to all subwoofers) or some people just like having lots of subs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about "feeling" it at reference!
Click to expand...


yup. that's why i said some "might' need more than 1 depending on room size, acoustics and distance from the sub


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4290#post_22198819
> 
> 
> Maybe post #4 can be the go to spot for the "Top 25 Bass Scenes of ALL Time"
> 
> Not sure if that has been recommended.
> 
> Maybe it could be "Top 25 Lowest Scenes of ALL Time"



That's a great idea popalock!


+1 on that one.


BTW - I just added Hot Fuzz and 9 to my collection!


----------



## Elfather

Why is war horse not in the 4.5-5 list? I think it deserves to hold a spot somewhere in that field.


On another note, I am going to pick up wrath of the titans tomorrow night at redbox. I have a pb13 ultra, what tune do you guys recommend I watch the movie? Stock 20, 15, 10 or sealed?


Thanks!


----------



## eNoize

Watched '21 Jump Street' for a second time -- actually like the movie quite a bit -- and must say the bass is pretty darn fun. Nothing really exceptional, but several good bangs from handguns and explosions, something around the mid to low 3.5


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4320#post_22199621
> 
> 
> Why is war horse not in the 4.5-5 list? I think it deserves to hold a spot somewhere in that field.
> 
> On another note, I am going to pick up wrath of the titans tomorrow night at redbox. I have a pb13 ultra, what tune do you guys recommend I watch the movie? Stock 20, 15, 10 or sealed?
> 
> Thanks!




I agree with War Horse. Great battle scenes. Seems to be Spielberg's forte. As far as Wrath Of the Titans is concerned, watched it last night. Some good deep bass effects, but nothing overwhelming. As far as the screenplay goes,







.




Ian


----------



## maxmercy

Got some time to do some avg/peak graphs on some of the films discussed earlier.


First up - Project X
Project X.jpg 139k .jpg file

Simply put - this is a fun film, and if you can replicate the 18-30Hz content, it is a couch and wall shaking good time. Basically, someone generated subharmonics to the tracks, and boosted them above the level of the fundamentals.


Next - Wrath of the Titans
Wrath of the Titans.jpg 138k .jpg file

Great extension and use of most of the LFE band. Terrible movie, though.


For comparison, my all-time fav bass film - The Incredible Hulk
The Incredible Hulk.jpg 137k .jpg file


I may have time to do Immortals later.


JSS


----------



## drewTT

I expected a lot more from Ghost Rider in the bass department. I had it turned up a little more then usual and it was still weak. Pretty awful movie as well...


----------



## freeyayo50

Watched Live Free or Die Hard(Dolby) it was ok in the bass department. Not really deep or loud IMO. Also there wasn't all hat much of it throughout the film. I was expecting more considering it being an action flick. Will try to give the DTS version a watch to compare.


Giving the Dolby version 3-3.5/5.


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4320#post_22200971
> 
> 
> Watched Live Free or Die Hard(Dolby) it was ok in the bass department. Not really deep or loud IMO. Also there wasn't all hat much of it throughout the film. I was expecting more considering it being an action flick. Will try to give the DTS version a watch to compare.
> 
> Giving the Dolby version 3-3.5/5.



?!?! To me it's one of the most impressive bass movies and I think I've seen all of them on the 5 star list. My favorite demo scene is the machine gun shootout/apartment scene. Shakes the couch and pummels the body more than any other scene I've tried. Awesome. I do run my subs hot for that scene, but I run them hot for all scenes.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4320#post_22201000
> 
> 
> ?!?! To me it's one of the most impressive bass movies and I think I've seen all of them on the 5 star list. My favorite demo scene is the machine gun shootout/apartment scene. Shakes the couch and pummels the body more than any other scene I've tried. Awesome. I do run my subs hot for that scene, but I run them hot for all scenes.



Yes, that scene was pretty good but I didn't get the strong bass that I felt from other 5 star movies throughout the rest of the film. Plus I can't base my score on one scene







. Maybe the Dolby track is different form DTS track in that the DTS track puts out more bass.


----------



## maxmercy

Peak/Avg for Immortals:
Immortals.jpg 142k .jpg file


It delivers, down to 8-9Hz. That's all for the measurements for a while....


JSS


----------



## freeyayo50

Just watched Immortals and it's incredible in bass!! I'm as shocked as when I was watching Underworld. Everyone, you must give Immortals a watch. Some parts had me shivering lol. Bass is heavy and low...there is also lots of it. It deffinetly needs to moved up to a 5/5 movie on the list. Movie is also a good watch.


----------



## maxmercy

Last one: X-Men: First Class
XMen First Class.jpg 141k .jpg file


Delivers ULFE in spades.


JSS


----------



## Steveo1234

maxmercy: Thank you so much for your work with the waterfallplots. Very much appriciated!


----------



## maxmercy

Steveo,


No prob. I like to see where most of the LFE comes from in films, and if I have to access the back of my receiver and have a day where I have other chores to do, I'll set up to measure.


Anyone know how to display a pic once attached with the new forum software? Just figured it out.


Here's the ones from yesterday, to make them easier to compare to one another.


Wrath of the Titans:
 


Project X:
 


Immortals:
 


X-Men: First Class
 


The Incredible Hulk
 


Next go-round will probably be when Avengers hits shelves....


JSS


----------



## maxmercy

If someone wants to see how flat my signal chain is, here it is, from 80-1Hz:
 


The stuff above 80Hz was due to a 'turn on bump' as the sweep engaged. I am not flat below 10Hz, but am only 3dB below at 6Hz, and falls off the cliff below, so take that into consideration when you see my graphs. I graph what comes out my BluRay and processed by my AVR into my sound card.


JSS


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4320#post_22202069
> 
> 
> Steveo,
> 
> No prob. I like to see where most of the LFE comes from in films, and if I have to access the back of my receiver and have a day where I have other chores to do, I'll set up to measure.
> 
> Anyone know how to display a pic once attached with the new forum software? Just figured it out.
> 
> Here's the ones from yesterday, to make them easier to compare to one another.
> 
> Wrath of the Titans:
> 
> 
> 
> Next go-round will probably be when Avengers hits shelves....
> 
> JSS



What do the green and red lines refer to?


----------



## maxmercy

Green is peak level, and red is average level for the whole film. By looking at this, you get an idea of the bass content for a whole film, like how low or loud it goes, in general. This graph, combined with the scene waterfalls many people post, give you a great view into the bass content in a film.


I watch films first, and if I hear/feel ULF, I give it a spin through the SpecLab software to get the graphs. Sometimes I'll do other stuff, other times I'll watch the film as it graphs, to see the content being graphed live.


Immortals, although a great bass flick, just does not have such a clean sound, in part because of how the content was mixed, with limiter circuitry applying a soft clipping to the loudest scenes. It makes the film sound louder, but that was the intended effect, and was monitored on the dub stage that way. Too bad they couldn't monitor the sub-20Hz stuff too well on the dub stage, they may have turned some of the levels down when light fixtures and ceiling tiles would have come down from the ULF barrage.....10-20Hz is at just as high a level as 20-40Hz.....


BTW, I listen at 10dB below reference due to equipment limitations. I can listen at reference, but there is too much distortion (>10%), and it is very fatiguing. Hopefully speaker upgrades will change that in the coming year....


JSS


----------



## CrazyNurse

I was thinking that maybe someone could make a list of the best LFE moments by scene, time index, chapter, etc. so we could each put together a demo BD-R.


I know we have the movies listed and divided into ratings but I'm just talking about _*the very best scenes*_ without having to watch the whole movie, as some of the highly rated movies bass-wise are just gawd awful.


Can someone go through all the graphs and do this? I think it would be awesome.


Is this possible using MKV or a similar format?


----------



## Skylinestar

Can somebody post a file for the color pallete of the waterfall?


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CrazyNurse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4320#post_22202405
> 
> 
> I was thinking that maybe someone could make a list of the best LFE moments by scene, time index, chapter, etc. so we could each put together a demo BD-R.
> 
> I know we have the movies listed and divided into ratings but I'm just talking about _*the very best scenes*_ without having to watch the whole movie, as some of the highly rated movies bass-wise are just gawd awful.
> 
> Can someone go through all the graphs and do this? I think it would be awesome.
> 
> Is this possible using MKV or a similar format?



I suggested something like this on post 4317...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4290#post_22198819
> 
> 
> Maybe post #4 can be the go to spot for the "Top 25 Bass Scenes of ALL Time"
> 
> Not sure if that has been recommended.
> 
> Maybe it could be "Top 25 Lowest Scenes of ALL Time"


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Did you check post #2?


----------



## MIkeDuke

I have Live Free or Die Hard on just DVD and it is one of the best movies for bass I have, I have been saying that for a long time. Plenty of bass, Any gun fire shoot out. When the car flips in the tunnel. That entire part with the plane vs truck. When the power station explodes. Those are all pretty impressive. At least I think they are.


----------



## Elfather




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4320#post_22199621
> 
> 
> Why is war horse not in the 4.5-5 list? I think it deserves to hold a spot somewhere in that field.
> 
> On another note, I am going to pick up wrath of the titans tomorrow night at redbox. I have a pb13 ultra, what tune do you guys recommend I watch the movie? Stock 20, 15, 10 or sealed?
> 
> Thanks!



Any experts with suggestions?


----------



## TimVG

15hz and put it a few db hot


----------



## CrazyNurse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4320#post_22202585
> 
> 
> Did you check post #2?



Damn, you're right. Post #2 FTW. Is this continually updated by someone?


Getting this thread mixed up w/ "New Audio Tier Thread". How many more similar threads are out there?


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

I believe the "New Audio Tier Thread" is about overall audio quality, whereas this one is specifically for bass heads and ratings based on low end content alone.


----------



## KevinH

Finally watched Percy Jackson.....pretty crazy bass.....definitely agree with rating.


----------



## WereWolf84

+1, especially the Hydra scene


----------



## Kressilac

I know that I bought the haunting simply to show off my theater. Crazy bass in that movie. Though for me, the reference soundtrack award goes to Master and Commander. I admit that for this list it is not tops but for total package audio, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## lgans316

Sherlock Holmes 2 has some nice bass.


----------



## HelloHelloHello

Came here because of back to the future on the front page... wasn't on list


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4320#post_22201456
> 
> 
> Peak/Avg for Immortals:
> Immortals.jpg 142k .jpg file
> 
> It delivers, down to 8-9Hz. That's all for the measurements for a while....
> 
> JSS



Should be 5 stars instead of the current 4. The overall audio is perhaps rough at points due to intended clipping as has been pointed out before, but the bass is over the top in a good way on more than one occasion in the movie.


----------



## Archaea

This thread got a shoutout on the avsradio chat released today.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1419598/avs-radio-episode-2-7-10-12/0_50 


Hey moderators! When are we going to get the option to wiki some of these sticky threads? For something like this thread if LFE man moves on - we need to be able to pick up the guantlet. Same for any of the sticky threads!


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350#post_22205127
> 
> 
> Should be 5 stars instead of the current 4. The overall audio is perhaps rough at points due to intended clipping as has been pointed out before, but the bass is over the top in a good way on more than one occasion in the movie.



Agree, whether it clips or not, it is still amazing bass throughout the film. I think i may give it another watch with my sub set a little hotter


----------



## pennynike1

Just skip by all the Mickey Rourke scenes and get right to the scenes where the Gods are interfering with the happenings on Earth.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350#post_22205590
> 
> 
> This thread got a shoutout on the avsradio chat released today.
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1419598/avs-radio-episode-2-7-10-12/0_50
> 
> Hey moderators! When are we going to get the option to wiki some of these sticky threads? For something like this thread if LFE man moves on - we need to be able to pick up the guantlet. Same for any of the sticky threads!



I created an Article for this thread topic as Mike has suggested. Any member should be able to edit it. I have copied everything from just the 1st post so far. I hope you dont mind LFE Man.

http://www.avsforum.com/a/the-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350#post_22207220
> 
> 
> I created an Article for this thread



Not sure I get what the Article is for (since we already have this thread)?


By the way, all the image links are broken ("..." hardcoded in the links)


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4290#post_22198819
> 
> 
> Maybe post #4 can be the go to spot for the "Top 25 Bass Scenes of ALL Time"
> 
> Not sure if that has been recommended.
> 
> Maybe it could be "Top 25 Lowest Scenes of ALL Time"



Maybe top 10 is enough? So start to vote guys.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4320#post_22199621
> 
> 
> Why is war horse not in the 4.5-5 list? I think it deserves to hold a spot somewhere in that field.
> 
> Thanks!



Is it that good? Any charts around?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4320#post_22201018
> 
> 
> Yes, that scene was pretty good but I didn't get the strong bass that I felt from other 5 star movies throughout the rest of the film. Plus I can't base my score on one scene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe the Dolby track is different form DTS track in that the DTS track puts out more bass.



Dvd dts track is about 4db louder than dolby one.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CrazyNurse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4320#post_22202405
> 
> 
> I was thinking that maybe someone could make a list of the best LFE moments by scene, time index, chapter, etc. so we could each put together a demo BD-R.


There is already blu-ray demo disk somewhere what have pretty much all good bass movie scenes.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WereWolf84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4320#post_22204769
> 
> 
> +1, especially the Hydra scene



Yup.






















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HelloHelloHello*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4320#post_22204885
> 
> 
> Came here because of back to the future on the front page... wasn't on list


Lol, yup not much bass on that movie. Well, maybe some in delorean, but thats it. 2,5 star for the laughs.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350#post_22205127
> 
> 
> Should be 5 stars instead of the current 4. The overall audio is perhaps rough at points due to intended clipping as has been pointed out before, but the bass is over the top in a good way on more than one occasion in the movie.



Oh,what ever. Done.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350#post_22205590
> 
> 
> This thread got a shoutout on the avsradio chat released today.
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1419598/avs-radio-episode-2-7-10-12/0_50
> 
> Hey moderators! When are we going to get the option to wiki some of these sticky threads? For something like this thread if LFE man moves on - we need to be able to pick up the guantlet. Same for any of the sticky threads!



Don't worry, i'm not going anywhere.







Hmm, interesting. What did they talk about my thread? Good or bad?


----------



## Archaea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350#post_22205590
> 
> 
> This thread got a shoutout on the avsradio chat released today.
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1419598/avs-radio-episode-2-7-10-12/0_50
> 
> Hey moderators! When are we going to get the option to wiki some of these sticky threads? For something like this thread if LFE man moves on - we need to be able to pick up the guantlet. Same for any of the sticky threads!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man*
> 
> Don't worry, i'm not going anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, interesting. What did they talk about my thread? Good or bad?



They said it was an great example of a quality community thread and that if you listened to the podcast within four hours of it's airing and got back with one of the moderators within that same amount of time they would give you a brand new JVC 4K projector worth $5k. Guess you missed that one eh?


----------



## Archaea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350_50#post_22207220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350#post_22205590
> 
> 
> This thread got a shoutout on the avsradio chat released today.
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1419598/avs-radio-episode-2-7-10-12/0_50
> 
> Hey moderators! When are we going to get the option to wiki some of these sticky threads? For something like this thread if LFE man moves on - we need to be able to pick up the guantlet. Same for any of the sticky threads!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I created an Article for this thread topic as Mike has suggested. Any member should be able to edit it. I have copied everything from just the 1st post so far. I hope you dont mind LFE Man.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/a/the-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts
Click to expand...


All the links are broken. That's the bad part of copying and pasting a link that only shows as a shortcut. I'd say delete that article, and let lfe man create the article using his source post so the links work (if he so chooses). There's a certain portion of pride that naturally occurs with maintaining a massive thread like this that belongs solely to lfe man as the thread creator. Thus his name should be atop the article IMO.


----------



## BeeMan458

*...work in progress.*


If I might recommend adding the climatic ending to "The Long Kiss Goodnight." In my opinion, Gina Davis' best movie.


I couldn't find a YouTube clip but the movie climax sends chills up the whole of the body of a real bassman. It's cut out of this video montage but the montage gives you a taste of what was removed. I think I got the room up to 120dB with the bridge explosion scene; pair of 12" Klipsch SW12 II's on an old Marantz receiver that would be the equal of today's SR6007.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=VWr1FkT2B5w 


Enjoy.











-


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350#post_22207306
> 
> 
> Not sure I get what the Article is for (since we already have this thread)?
> 
> By the way, all the image links are broken ("..." hardcoded in the links)



This is the forums "wiki". Members can calaborate on a post. This was for in case LFE man stopped updating his original post.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350#post_22207409
> 
> 
> All the links are broken. That's the bad part of copying and pasting a link that only shows as a shortcut. I'd say delete that article, and let lfe man create the article using his source post so the links work (if he so chooses). There's a certain portion of pride that naturally occurs with maintaining a massive thread like this that belongs solely to lfe man as the thread creator. Thus his name should be atop the article IMO.



I understand. My name is only at the top because I was the last to edit it.


Just say the word LFE man and it's gone


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350#post_22207355
> 
> 
> Maybe top 10 is enough? So start to vote guys.



Top 10 sounds great. How can we get this coordinated?


----------



## MKtheater

OK, guys, there are some awesome bass scenes in movies but then that is it. FOTP has one of the best bass scenes ever but the rest of the film? So that scene is a 5 star! The movie? How do you guys feel about adding FOTP to the top 10, that one scene should be there but who would enjoy the rest of the movie without bass?


Here are my top 5 right off the bat, not in order.


1. WOTW, Pod emerge, lightning strike, etc..

2. Cloverfield, First appearance of monster, bridge collapse, etc..

3. FOTP, plane crash

4. Battle LA: Alien ship rises

5. HTTYD: Final battle

6. The incredible Hulk: Abomination fight, etc..

7. Tron, Grid, light cycle, air battle

8. Underworld: Awakening, Giant lycan(both scenes)

9. Pulse, computer room(crazy like FOTP)

10. Live free and die hard, room shootout, utlitity explosion, etc..



There are many great bass scenes but these are some of the best examples IMHO. I can list more but they are on page one for crying out loud!


----------



## HuskerHarley

Slightly OT.


This thread is my all time favorite at AVS...I check it regularly, I've enjoyed many Movies I would've never rented or purchased thanks to the recommendation's and scoring/rating in this thread.


Thanks lfe man & all the other contributors.


HH


----------



## NuSoardGraphite

Has anyone ever done a master thread of movies that have robust surround content?


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NuSoardGraphite*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350#post_22209350
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever done a master thread of movies that have robust surround content?


Not that I am aware of, and I have scoured the forums for a couple of years now for random things that come up.


----------



## pennynike1

OK, so somehow Immortals got a bump to 5 stars, after spending time in 4 star territory. How is it that "The Last Airbender" is not on the list somewhere? It is my understanding that the last scene with the huge title wave has some nice low frequency content.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pennynike1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350#post_22209479
> 
> 
> OK, so somehow Immortals got a bump to 5 stars, after spending time in 4 star territory. How is it that "The Last Airbender" is not on the list somewhere? It is my understanding that the last scene with the huge title wave has some nice low frequency content.


The Air Bender is only really big in bass in a few select scenes. Outside of these scenes there is hardly any bass at all.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350#post_22208874
> 
> 
> OK, guys, there are some awesome bass scenes in movies but then that is it. FOTP has one of the best bass scenes ever but the rest of the film? So that scene is a 5 star! The movie? How do you guys feel about adding FOTP to the top 10, that one scene should be there but who would enjoy the rest of the movie without bass?
> 
> Here are my top 5 right off the bat, not in order.
> 
> 1. WOTW, Pod emerge, lightning strike, etc..
> 
> 2. Cloverfield, First appearance of monster, bridge collapse, etc..
> 
> 3. FOTP, plane crash
> 
> 4. Battle LA: Alien ship rises
> 
> 5. HTTYD: Final battle
> 
> 6. The incredible Hulk: Abomination fight, etc..
> 
> 7. Tron, Grid, light cycle, air battle
> 
> 8. Underworld: Awakening, Giant lycan(both scenes)
> 
> 9. Pulse, computer room(crazy like FOTP)
> 
> 10. Live free and die hard, room shootout, utlitity explosion, etc..
> 
> There are many great bass scenes but these are some of the best examples IMHO. I can list more but they are on page one for crying out loud!



That's what I'm talking about MK!


More lists like this would be awesome... I've heard most of those movies mentioned, except for Farce of the Pengunis. As soon as I get my two LMS Ultras up and running I am going to get them all on blu-ray!!!!


----------



## desertdome




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NuSoardGraphite*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350#post_22209350
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever done a master thread of movies that have robust surround content?


There is a New Audio Tier Thread (started in 2009







) in the Blu-ray Software forum that discusses and ranks movies based on audio quality. While it isn't based just on surround content, I think most of the reference movies have good surround content. The surround content is also discussed in the thread. The rankings are opposite of this thread in that after Reference, Tier 0 are the movies with the best audio and Tier 4 movies are the worst.


----------



## drewTT

Wrath of the Titans bass on the BD was weaksauce. I expected a lot more especially during the Chronos scenes. It's been a dry spell ever since Underworld: Awakening!


----------



## pennynike1

I don't see why that would exclude the movie from the list. Some of the films on the current list have very little action during the majority of the movie.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350#post_22209587
> 
> 
> The Air Bender is only really big in bass in a few select scenes. Outside of these scenes there is hardly any bass at all.


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350#post_22209587
> 
> 
> The Air Bender is only really big in bass in a few select scenes. Outside of these scenes there is hardly any bass at all.



But you can say the same of several of the movies on the list.


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350#post_22209632
> 
> 
> Wrath of the Titans bass on the BD was weaksauce. I expected a lot more especially during the Chronos scenes. It's been a dry spell ever since Underworld: Awakening!



Seeing some of these comment referencing movies with actually mild to weak bass content, and especially now that something as ugly as 'Immortals' with serious clipping is moved to 5 stars, I'm starting to wonder if perhaps comments/recommendations should also come with the type of subwoofer and how many folks are running for their evaluations -- and whether they listen at reference or how many dB hot.


Just a thought.


----------



## pennynike1

Well, Tron Legacy has clipping as well, so if clipping doesn't exclude that film from the list, I guess it stands to reason that Immortals gets the bump up as well.


----------



## pennynike1

Precisely! There a several 5 star movies on the list with one or two really good action scenes, and then the rest is dialogue. HTTYD doesn't pick up until the very end of the movie, FOTF has one really great scene, Pulse has 2 nice bass scenes, etc.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350#post_22209684
> 
> 
> But you can say the same of several of the movies on the list.


----------



## eNoize

Good point. 'T:L' does contain some noticeable clipping. I wonder if lfe man would consider some strict guidelines for recommendations and adding to the list, similar to the Tier Threads for audio and video.


----------



## KevinH

The last 3 nights I've taken in Hellboy II, Percy Jackson, and Horton Hears a Who. I have a full JTR setup with two Orbit Shifter LF subwoofers calibrated about 3dB hot. Hellboy II and Percy rocked mucho. I was a little disappointed with Horton. I watched Wrath a few days before 2 nights in a row. I was a little disappointed on first view but I also think the whole track was a couple dB lower than most DTS HDMA tracks seem to be. Second viewing, I bumped up the MV two dB and thought it was much better with lots of good LFE/bass moments.


----------



## MKtheater

A few 5 star bass moments but in 4-4.5 star movies exist as well.


Let's see, the cave scene in the New Daughter with Kevin Costner was crazy, The hospital exposion in the Dark Night, Iron hide flip in Transformers, The T-rex fight in Jurassic Park 3, etc... There are many great scenes in lots of movies, the 5 star movies should have 5 star scenes in almost all action sequences. I will let Pulse and FOTP slide because their scenes are just so unique and awesome! I think the list has transformed over time from scenes to the whole movie which could explain why some one hit wonders are there, but they hit harder from that one scene than most. Immortals has great bass throughout but not one scene hit as hard as the one FOTP scene. Immortals is actually a better bass movie but that one scene from FOTP beats all the scenes from Immortals.


----------



## pennynike1

I am looking forward to hearing that scene from "The New Daughter" this weekend. I will be alongside one or two Orbit Shifters, so it should be a blast!


----------



## pennynike1

A 4.5 star movie has "weaksauce" bass content? There are *20* action scenes that I found in that movie that seems like they may have some good bass content. I have yet to hear Wrath of the Titans at reference in a home theater setting with capable subs, but I did hear it in the theater and I will be sampling numerous clips from the movie this weekend from that movie. I am expecting big things, especially during the last 15 minutes of the movie.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350#post_22209632
> 
> 
> Wrath of the Titans bass on the BD was weaksauce. I expected a lot more especially during the Chronos scenes. It's been a dry spell ever since Underworld: Awakening!


----------



## MKtheater

I am not sure what others think but Wrath is a much better movie on bluray than at the theaters, thank goodness for the bass and audio quality! It sucked in the theaters and I said I won't see it at home but with bass I seemed to like it more, man I am a bass head. I would rate it 4.5 stars as it was on par with others I have rated that high like The Dark Night, Transformers 2, ect......... I watched it with a flat calibration too. If I ran it hot like all the others I could imagine some nice yelling from the wife.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350#post_22208874
> 
> 
> Here are my top 5 right off the bat, not in order.



Here are my favorites. Keep in mind I run two 16Hz tapped horns and can do well above reference from 15-80Hz with them. Not so much below 15.


1 - Tripod emergence - WotW

2 - plane crash - FotP

3 - mega dragon - HTTYD

4 - opening cannon battle - Master and Commander

5 - minotaur attack and hydra scene - Percy Jackson

6 - amp vs. amp battle - Scott Pilgrim

7 - knocking, trapped in bed scene - The Haunting

8 - freeway attack - Live Free, Die Hard

9 - dragon attack - Beowulf

10 - battle of Minas Tirith - LotR: RotK


I have yet to see Underworld Awakenings or Wrath due to not being impressed at all with the prequel movies to them. On the other hand, I just grabbed The Spirit on BR for five bucks, so I'm sure I'll get around to them eventually.


----------



## pennynike1

Here are my top 10 from bass movies I have heard thus far:


1) Underworld Awakening (Uber Lycan drops the elevator on Selene);

2) Pulse (computer room scene starting up at 1:12:50, and again a few minutes after);

3) Open Range (Are you the one that killed our friend?);

4) WOTS (Pod Emergence & Deathray);

5) Terminator Salvation (Gas Station);

6) Master & Commander (Opening cannon blast);

7) Cloverfield (1st monster encounter).

8) U-571 (Depth Charges);

9) Battle LA (battle with huge ship at end);

10) Incredible Hulk (Campus altercation).


----------



## KevinH

Is it worth it to get the Blu versions of Master and Commander and WOTW if you have the DTS DVDs?


----------



## eNoize

^^ Oh, yes! Not only is the bass an improvement -- much smoother and cleaner -- but the surrounds in lossless are amazing.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4380#post_22210577
> 
> 
> Is it worth it to get the Blu versions of Master and Commander and WOTW if you have the DTS DVDs?




Fo shizzle!!


----------



## pennynike1

Actually, it is my understanding that the bass is several db louder on the DVD's of WOTW and Master & Commander than their blu ray counterparts.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4380#post_22210322
> 
> 
> Here are my favorites. Keep in mind I run two 16Hz tapped horns and can do well above reference from 15-80Hz with them. Not so much below 15.
> 
> 1 - Tripod emergence - WotW
> 
> 2 - plane crash - FotP
> 
> 3 - mega dragon - HTTYD
> 
> 4 - opening cannon battle - Master and Commander
> 
> 5 - minotaur attack and hydra scene - Percy Jackson
> 
> 6 - amp vs. amp battle - Scott Pilgrim
> 
> 7 - knocking, trapped in bed scene - The Haunting
> 
> 8 - freeway attack - Live Free, Die Hard
> 
> 9 - dragon attack - Beowulf
> 
> 10 - battle of Minas Tirith - LotR: RotK
> 
> I have yet to see Underworld Awakenings or Wrath due to not being impressed at all with the prequel movies to them. On the other hand, I just grabbed The Spirit on BR for five bucks, so I'm sure I'll get around to them eventually.


Good list, I like the ship and anchor scene and the russian fighter jet fly by in X men first class. Xmen first class is an excellent movie for bass.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Unless they've fixed the neutered LFE on the Master and Commander BR, I'm going to say just stick to the DVD.


----------



## pennynike1

Or you can do what I did and purchase the Blu Ray UK version of Master and Commander. The DTS 5.1 Spanish track has better bass than even the DVD.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Spirit - four stars. I found it funny that this movie referenced Elektra, which in the end I think is a better movie than this one.


Seriously, I don't know _what_ I just watched.


----------



## Archaea

Does anyone know what frequency the standard uzzi fire is on Underworld Awakening? Say the elevator scene where she shoots the bottom out before it crashes around her? I don't care about the crash ---- I'm just curious about the uzzi fire specifically.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4380#post_22211295
> 
> 
> Spirit - four stars. I found it funny that this movie referenced Elektra, which in the end I think is a better movie than this one.
> 
> Seriously, I don't know _what_ I just watched.



This movie was eye candy only.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4380#post_22211317
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what frequency the standard uzzi fire is on Underworld Awakening? Say the elevator scene where she shoots the bottom out before it crashes around her? I don't care about the crash ---- I'm just curious about the uzzi fire specifically.



I will have to watch it again but I will guess about 25-35hz?


----------



## desertdome




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4380#post_22210577
> 
> 
> Is it worth it to get the Blu versions of Master and Commander and WOTW if you have the DTS DVDs?


Two weeks ago I listened to the Master & Commander battle scene clip from the DVD (DTS track) and then followed by the Blu-ray (DTS-MA). The Blu-ray clip blew away the DVD clip in dynamics, impact, and tactile feel. My kids (11 & 7) watched with me and they also agreed that the Blu-ray was much better. The canons sounded much more real and you felt like you were there on the ship. The dialogue between the two clips sounded like it was at the same level. I've got an infinite baffles system with eight 15" Acoustic Elegance IB15 drivers and I'm not lacking in the lower octaves.


I use GlissEQ to analyze the audio with maximum output being charted and use 200 Hz crossovers on all channels. GlissEQ is a VST plugin and directly analyzes the digital content. It is used by those mixing/mastering sound to see what is going on in the track.


Here is a chart showing the accuracy of GlissEQ with 5, 10, 15, 25, & 30 Hz test tones.
 


Next is the DVD clip of the opening battle scene
 


Finally is the Blu-ray clip
 


Both actually have bass below 20 Hz at about the same levels with the Blu-ray having a slight advantage from 14-20 Hz. The Blu-ray, though, also has much higher peak output above 20 Hz. This greatly adds to the intensity and impact of the scene. So far, most have looked at it as if the Blu-ray has lower levels below 25 Hz. I look at it as if the Blu-ray has much higher levels above 25 Hz.


----------



## Archaea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350_50#post_22211771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4380#post_22211317
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what frequency the standard uzzi fire is on Underworld Awakening? Say the elevator scene where she shoots the bottom out before it crashes around her? I don't care about the crash ---- I'm just curious about the uzzi fire specifically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to watch it again but I will guess about 25-35hz?
Click to expand...


I guess higher than that, but I don't know where?



They sounded VERY different on the ported cap vs. sealed submersive hp - with these particular gun blasting sounds being much more fun on the submersive! I would have figured if at 25-35hz... the cap should have somewhat of an advantage in a non eq'ed no holds barred demo setting like we did at carps house.


----------



## Archaea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertdome*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350_50#post_22212086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4380#post_22210577
> 
> 
> Is it worth it to get the Blu versions of Master and Commander and WOTW if you have the DTS DVDs?
> 
> 
> 
> Two weeks ago I listened to the Master & Commander battle scene clip from the DVD (DTS track) and then followed by the Blu-ray (DTS-MA). The Blu-ray clip blew away the DVD clip in dynamics, impact, and tactile feel. My kids (11 & 7) watched with me and they also agreed that the Blu-ray was much better. The canons sounded much more real and you felt like you were there on the ship. The dialogue between the two clips sounded like it was at the same level. I've got an infinite baffles system with eight 15" Acoustic Elegance IB15 drivers and I'm not lacking in the lower octaves.
Click to expand...


Oh man - I gotta subjectively disagree. I was a skeptic that either would make much difference. I threw the BluRay and DVD in my system and thought the DVD sounded significantly better on the bass of the cannon fire --- even with my ported subs not doing much below 20hz tune. I was running my subs hot for sure and listening specifically for the sound of the cannons. To me it wasn't even close in favor of the DVD audio.


strange eh...


----------



## pennynike1

The Spanish DTS 5.1 track on the UK version of M&C eclipses the DVD DTS track bass, and certainly the Blu Ray DTS-HD MA:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/1950#post_21301784
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting conclusion he has....
> 
> 
> Master & Commander in the DVD/DTS-version has one of the best soundtracks so far....
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Bluray-version?
> 
> 
> 
> I had to re-capture the soundtracks from both DVD and BD to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Please find enclosed three graphs from Master & Commander - 3 different soundtracks - and the question is WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master & Commander - DVD/DTS - English
> 
> 
> (First sequence in this graph is THXplode intro...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master & Commander - BD/DTS HD Master - English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master & Commander - BD/DTS 5.1 - Castellano


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertdome*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4380#post_22212086
> 
> 
> Two weeks ago I listened to the Master & Commander battle scene clip from the DVD (DTS track) and then followed by the Blu-ray (DTS-MA). The Blu-ray clip blew away the DVD clip in dynamics, impact, and tactile feel. My kids (11 & 7) watched with me and they also agreed that the Blu-ray was much better. The canons sounded much more real and you felt like you were there on the ship. The dialogue between the two clips sounded like it was at the same level. I've got an infinite baffles system with eight 15" Acoustic Elegance IB15 drivers and I'm not lacking in the lower octaves.
> 
> 
> Both actually have bass below 20 Hz at about the same levels with the Blu-ray having a slight advantage from 14-20 Hz. The Blu-ray, though, also has much higher peak output above 20 Hz. This greatly adds to the intensity and impact of the scene. So far, most have looked at it as if the Blu-ray has lower levels below 25 Hz. I look at it as if the Blu-ray has much higher levels above 25 Hz.



Hmmmm..Interesting! I'm wondering if there's a difference in Blurays.


Which copy do you have?


This:
2011 


or this:
2008


----------



## MrSmithers

I'm pretty new to messing around with SpecLab, but how can you tell the levels in the above graphs aren't clipping? It looks like the full amplitude range isn't being shown, but the part that is shown is very much maxed out?


----------



## raistline

Picked up a copy of Underworld 3D and re-ran Audyssey and played it again. Wholy ba-jeeze-uz is did this movie destroy me my house. It shook so hard throughout the whole movie that my ceiling started to squeak. I had already watched a Rental Copy from red box and there is a major difference. I am actually starting to get sick of the fact that many Rental Copies of Blu-Ray discs are starting to be gimped. GRRR


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4380#post_22213002
> 
> 
> Picked up a copy of Underworld 3D and re-ran Audyssey and played it again. Wholy ba-jeeze-uz is did this movie destroy me my house. It shook so hard throughout the whole movie that my ceiling started to squeak.



I would say there is a problem with your calibration. Or your house.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4380#post_22213002
> 
> 
> I am actually starting to get sick of the fact that many Rental Copies of Blu-Ray discs are starting to be gimped. GRRR



First I have heard of that. Do you have a source with more information?


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4380#post_22213426
> 
> 
> I would say there is a problem with your calibration. Or your house.
> 
> 
> First I have heard of that. Do you have a source with more information?



There is not an issue with calibration. I was running it a little louder than normal.


And sorry, I do not have a source but can tell you I have experienced it a few times. One of the most egregious is R.E.D. which did not have DTS-HD MA. It did exaggerate by saying it happens a lot but it seems to be occurring with more frequency and it bothers me a lot. My guess is they are trying to save money by only producing a single layer disc instead of a dual-layer disc. They also often do not have any special features, which I don't care about anyways so that part I am fine with.


----------



## pennynike1

At first I was curious about whether Rental copies were actually compressing audio. If a disc doesn't have special features, however, that would mean that they have more room for quality audio and picture in a blu ray disc. I would be curious to know if the rental copy of Underworld Awekening does have compressed audio compared to the regular movie purchased in stores.


----------



## desertdome




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4380#post_22212385
> 
> 
> Hmmmm..Interesting! I'm wondering if there's a difference in Blurays.
> 
> Which copy do you have?
> 
> This:
> 2011
> 
> or this:
> 2008


Good question. I own the DVD, but used the Blu-ray clip from one of the demo Blu-rays released in the Dedicated Theater Design thread. I actually tried to find any info a few weeks ago about the 2nd release date Blu-ray by searching here and other forums and couldn't find anything.


----------



## desertdome




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4380#post_22212181
> 
> 
> Oh man - I gotta subjectively disagree. I was a skeptic that either would make much difference. I threw the BluRay and DVD in my system and thought the DVD sounded significantly better on the bass of the cannon fire --- even with my ported subs not doing much below 20hz tune. I was running my subs hot for sure and listening specifically for the sound of the cannons. To me it wasn't even close in favor of the DVD audio.
> 
> strange eh...



You mentioned this before in the Master & Commander thread in reply to Roger Dressler:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Roger Dressler
> 
> 
> I have both the DVD and the BD. The BD is indeed stunning. Very few systems can reveal the difference in the bass. Mine can, but the DVD is no fun to watch after the BD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After just comparing them back and forth A/Bing them over and over again, I'd definately take the DVD over the BluRay to watch the movie in full. The cannon effects are that much better.
> 
> 
> I've got two clips I cut out with DVD Fab and TSMuxor and play them back and forth. The cannons on the DVD vibrate my projector screen, chair, body, and room. The BluRay hints at it, but doesn't really come anywhere near the same at the same volume.
> 
> 
> I have Captivator Pro subs tuned to 15hz for the demo session.
Click to expand...


I thought neither DVD Fab nor TSMuxor can preserve the DTS-HD track. Both either re-encode to AC3 or extract only the DTS core. Maybe I'm wrong. At any rate, we'll have to compare when you come up to Omaha for Subfest 2012. Tickets are going on sale soon.










By the way, going forward I'm not using any recopied clips from anyone. All clips will be straight from the Blu-ray. JRiver Media Center has improved its clip handling even since last October and I can make whatever virtual clips of a movie I want and add them to a playlist in any order. To create your entire GTG would probably take 15-30 minutes (I'm being generous) once the time stamps are selected. I recently did clips from 3 Blu-rays for our safety meeting at work (guys had to pick out safety issues







). It only took a few minutes to get it ready for the meeting.


----------



## Archaea

^ NICE on the easy clip edits!!!


and I don't know the answer to your question about TSmuxor or DVDFAB. You know more about that than me I'm quite sure. I just ripped and played. It showed multichannel on my receiver so I don't know which mode it was doing because I used a PHAT ps3 at that time IIRC and it always just shows multi-channel when playing digital sources on the most recommended audio mode that lets you use all 7 channels (darn I've even forgot if that was linear PCM or bitstream at this point). I've now got a slim PS3 available that I could throw the two clips through and see which does what. The Slim PS3 actually shows what sound mode is being used by the receiver. I believe I still have the clips I used, (and the actual discs)


----------



## MrSmithers

The ScubaSteve demo disk has the TrueHD/DTS-MA tracks. I took some of the clips and ran them through MakeMKV and that's what's shown.


----------



## grey9hound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4350#post_22205127
> 
> 
> Should be 5 stars instead of the current 4. The overall audio is perhaps rough at points due to intended clipping as has been pointed out before, but the bass is over the top in a good way on more than one occasion in the movie.


I agree some very GOOd and LOW bass at least 4.75 -5 stars IMHO


----------



## grey9hound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grey9hound*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4380#post_22214170
> 
> 
> I agree some very GOOd and LOW bass at least 4.75 -5 stars IMHO


Sorry . my reply did not include the original OP . It was referring to IMMORTALS B lu-Ray


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4380#post_22213426
> 
> 
> I would say there is a problem with your calibration. Or your house.



And , why would you say that? I had the same experience with that movie, btw


----------



## Steveo1234

1. WOTW, Pod emerge,

2. Cloverfield, Auhm, all of it? (Intro and collapsing bridge comes to mind)

3. 9 , artillery fire.

4. Battle LA: Alien ship rises

5. HTTYD: First showing of the big dragon and final battle

6. Tron, cycle battle, club music

7. Underworld: Awakening, Large lycan. And a lot of other parts. (especially loved the gunshots)

8. The hurt locker . intro explosion, 50cal scene in desert, bombdisposal guy aiming gun at driver

9. Live free and die hard, highway attack

10 Pulse, server room scene


----------



## coolcat4843

Here's my favorite scenes for deep powerful bass:


1. _WOTW_ - The Tripod emergence scene, is still the best bass demo scene of all time.


2. _Battle: Los Angeles_ - The alien command & control center emergence scene, during the final battle between the U.S. Marines and the aliens.


3. _Live Free or Die Hard_ - The apartment shootout scene and the subsequent massive explosion.


4. _Rambo (2008) - The claymore mine trap scene.


5. AVP - Aliens vs Predator - Requiem - The nuclear bomb explosion scene.


6. Black Hawk Down - The F**king Irene scene.


7. Colombiana - The climax in which Cateleya assaults the bad guy's villa with a rocket launcher and the subsequent shootout.


8. Hitman - Booby trapped hotel door detonation scene.


9. Iron Man - The Jericho missle demonstration scene.


10. Air Force One - Air Force tanker explodes during botched mid-air refueling.

(Shook my entire house. Scared the bejesus out of me!)

**EDIT:* I'am running dual SVS PB12-NSD subwoofers. The sub level in my Yamaha RX-V667 receiver is set at -3db. AVR master volume is set at -30db._


----------



## popalock

Sooo.... I'm taking notes. As soon as I get my LMS Ultra's set up (3-4 weeks hopefully) I'll report back with my top scenes as well!


In the mean time, has anyone considered the scene on Angles and Demons when the anti-matter blows up and the shockwave rips through the Vatican?


Seems like it would be a great scene... Top 10 worthy though?


----------



## MKtheater

Top 10? No way!

This is not hard, the hardest hitting scenes with both deep bass and Midbass.


WotW

FOTP

Cloverfield

Underworld

Battle LA

Tron

TIH

Pulse


Those hit low and hard. My highest peaks on the meter were from these. Other movies that have awesome very low frequency effects are The New Daughter, HTTYD, BHD, and Immortals. There are others but just throw those in and hang on!


----------



## pennynike1

Which movie does "TIH" stand for MK?


----------



## nikerret

The Incredible Hulk


----------



## MKtheater

That is the one!


There are other very hard hitting scenes like Stars wars, finding Nemo, etc... Many actually but you can't beat that list!


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4410#post_22216606
> 
> 
> That is the one!
> 
> There are other very hard hitting scenes like Stars wars, finding Nemo, etc... Many actually but you can't beat that list!



The Underworld from your list--is that the newest one?


----------



## MKtheater

Yes


----------



## MKtheater

Another I forget is X-men: first class.


----------



## freeyayo50

Someone mention on this thread that there is a DVD containing good bass scenes from some films. Is it an "illegal" download on the net or somewhere on his forum?


----------



## Archaea

There is the scubasteve discs (v1 and v2) ( http://www.avsforum.com/t/1283375/home-theater-demo-disc-version-2-0/0_50 or http://www.avsforum.com/t/1283375/home-theater-demo-disc-version-2-0/1350_50#post_22147194 )


and the superleo disc ( http://www.avsforum.com/t/1391873/reference-blu-ray-demo-disc-bd9-dvd-dl-media-bd50/0_50 ).


Both discs are excellent.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4410#post_22216935
> 
> 
> There is the scubasteve discs (v1 and v2) ( http://www.avsforum.com/t/1283375/home-theater-demo-disc-version-2-0/0_50 or http://www.avsforum.com/t/1283375/home-theater-demo-disc-version-2-0/1350_50#post_22147194 )
> 
> and the superleo disc ( http://www.avsforum.com/t/1391873/reference-blu-ray-demo-disc-bd9-dvd-dl-media-bd50/0_50 ).
> 
> Both discs are excellent.



Thanks!!! I'm downloading the bass disc now. Says it will take about a day...whomp whomp lol.


Edit:

Scratch that, now 4 hrs!! Cant wait!!!


----------



## kcnitro07

I should get a copy of that...Archaea, can you make me a copy


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4410#post_22216957
> 
> 
> Thanks!!! I'm downloading the bass disc now. Says it will take about a day...whomp whomp lol.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Scratch that, now 4 hrs!! Cant wait!!!



I'm at about 2 weeks on the full reference BD download lol


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4410#post_22217046
> 
> 
> I'm at about 2 weeks on the full reference BD download lol



Oh man, how big is the download for the disc?


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4410#post_22217067
> 
> 
> Oh man, how big is the download for the disc?



the full BD is 36 GBs


----------



## pennynike1

I am a bit amazed to see that nobody is including Titan A.E. in their top 10 bass scenes...


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pennynike1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4410#post_22217085
> 
> 
> I am a bit amazed to see that nobody is including Titan A.E. in their top 10 bass scenes...



Good call penny.....the ice field scene is right there with the best. It's just out of memory for most. It's not on Blu yet either is it?


----------



## pennynike1

Correct. Titan A.E. and The Haunting have both yet to see a blu ray release.


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pennynike1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4410#post_22217085
> 
> 
> I am a bit amazed to see that nobody is including Titan A.E. in their top 10 bass scenes...


It's listed in the first post by lfe man


----------



## mungee

I was peacefully sleeping through _War Horse_ and then the cannons went off....I could feel the blasts hitting me again and again, it was terrific....and then I went back to sleep.


In my set up the _War Horse_ cannons were way better than _U-571_ depth charges.


----------



## MKtheater

Yeah, I am just thinkingof blurays right now. Jurassic park 3 had some serious bass too! LOTR, matrix etc... All have great scenes but we are talking top 10! Half of my list broke something or knocked something down. I mean WOTW knocked down my door knob, FOTP and Cloverfield broke my marble tiles, and Tron and battle:LA almost knocked my projector off the shelf. When I was done with those half my picture was off the screen and the first time I had no idea what happened. I looked behind me and the projector was almost off the shelf. I upgraded to a bigger, heavier, better projector and bolted it to the ceiling. What are your top 10? It has to leave an impression! Or damage!


----------



## pennynike1

Um, yeah. Titan A.E. is a 5 star bass movie. People are listing their top ten scenes from movies in the last 2 pages of this thread. No one is placing it in their top 10.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4410#post_22217097
> 
> 
> It's listed in the first post by lfe man


----------



## pennynike1

A top 10 list is definitely hard (I posted my list a bit earlier in the thread). When the forces become destructive, that is when you know you are listening to a serious bass scene!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4410#post_22217129
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am just thinkingof blurays right now. It has to leave an impression! Or damage!


----------



## MrSmithers

desertdome, when you compared the M&C blu-ray to the DVD did you do any kind of "level matching" with a common piece of dialogue or some such?


In general that's something I've wondered about when comparing different movies. I guess the spread of various frequencies still shows up (relative to the surrounding sound) in something like speclab regardless of master volume but one movie being mastered/mixed with slightly hotter bass than another seems like it could make a pretty big difference if you were just comparing scenes subjectively. Since movies are supposed to be tied to a common reference level, does anybody know where in the process this actually happens? I haven't noticed a specific trend between formats (i.e. DTS-MA always being louder than TrueHD) but some discs definitely seem to run a good bit hotter than others.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Wrath of the Titans - good for 4.5 stars easy.


----------



## coolcat4843

Try this scene from _The Dark Knight_ BD at reference level.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRkKiQA4d4M 

_"Wow. Props to Heath (RIP), it must have taken skill and balls to stay in character while there was a﻿ freaking building exploding right behind him."_


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4410#post_22217573
> 
> 
> Try this scene from _The Dark Knight_ BD at reference level.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRkKiQA4d4M
> _"Wow. Props to Heath (RIP), it must have taken skill and balls to stay in character while there was a﻿ freaking building exploding right behind him."_


C'mon cat!


Green screen. The would never subject a star actor they pay millions of $$$ so a hazard like that... Maybe if this was the late 90's and it was another Leathal Weapon movie. They can (obviously) make sime ridiculously believable stuff with the green screen background.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4410#post_22216515
> 
> 
> Top 10? No way!
> 
> This is not hard, the hardest hitting scenes with both deep bass and Midbass.
> 
> WotW
> 
> FOTP
> 
> Cloverfield
> 
> Underworld
> 
> Battle LA
> 
> Tron
> 
> TIH
> 
> Pulse
> 
> Those hit low and hard. My highest peaks on the meter were from these. Other movies that have awesome very low frequency effects are The New Daughter, HTTYD, BHD, and Immortals. There are others but just throw those in and hang on!



Great list, James. The exceptions are FOTP and Cloverfield, both overrated, IMHO.


I took that scene in Battle: LA (where the alien Command Control Center rises up out of the ground) and ran my subs a bit hot and mic'd it into SpecLab from the sweet spot:











I bow to anyone whose sub can do that without needing a stretcher afterward.










WOTW still tops the charts after all these years. Almost no one knows that the most difficult scene in the movie to accurately reproduce is the plane crash scene as heard in the basement. It never gets any mention and certainly isn't on anyone's list, but that's because it's almost all


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4440#post_22217629
> 
> 
> C'mon cat!
> 
> Green screen. The would never subject a star actor they pay millions of $$$ so a hazard like that... Maybe if this was the late 90's and it was another Leathal Weapon movie. They can (obviously) make sime ridiculously believable stuff with the green screen background.



C'mon polock!

I suggest you actually watch the video. If you do, you'll see actor _Heath Ledger_ wall out of the building, as it begins to explode. Also clean the wax out of your ears and you'll hear the director say, that Heath had some cork debris in his hair, from that scene. They did the whole scene in one take. The director wanted the scene to be real. No blue screen and no stunt doubles were used for that scene.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4440#post_22217701
> 
> 
> Great list, James. The exceptions are FOTP and Cloverfield, both overrated, IMHO.
> 
> I took that scene in Battle: LA (where the alien Command Control Center rises up out of the ground) and ran my subs a bit hot and mic'd it into SpecLab from the sweet spot:
> 
> ]
> 
> I bow to anyone whose sub can do that without needing a stretcher afterward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOTW still tops the charts after all these years. Almost no one knows that the most difficult scene in the movie to accurately reproduce is the plane crash scene as heard in the basement. It never gets any mention and certainly isn't on anyone's list, but that's because it's almost all


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4440#post_22217733
> 
> 
> C'mon polock!
> 
> I suggest you actually watch the video. If you do, you'll see actor _Heath Ledger_ wall out of the building, as it begins to explode. Also clean the wax out of your ears and you'll hear the director say, that Heath had some cork debris in his hair, from that scene. They did the whole scene in one take. The director wanted the scene to be real. No blue screen and no stunt doubles were used for that scene.



Ok. Didn't mean to upset you. Never took the time to watch "the making" of the film.


----------



## myav6000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4440#post_22217701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4410#post_22216515
> 
> 
> 
> WOTW still tops the charts after all these years. Almost no one knows that the most difficult scene in the movie to accurately reproduce is the plane crash scene as heard in the basement. It never gets any mention and certainly isn't on anyone's list, but that's because it's almost all
Click to expand...


----------



## bossobass

Hi My,


Here's a shot of the graphs scaled for comparison:











The calibration and levels for sub/MVL weren't changed between the 2 graphs I capped. Our color scales are a bit different and my resolution settings are much higher than yours, but I believe the major diff is that your signal chain rolls off sooner than mine.


You can see that our bridge scene bottom end agrees with the strong content bottoming at 5 Hz, but the plane crash scene is strong to below 3 Hz, which doesn't show up in your graph.


As you can see by my graph, you missed the toughest part and your scale and title block are covering some of the cap and you included the later easier part of the scene. I use the DTS track of the DVD and I don't know the time stamp, but you should be able to get that part right from looking at the graph, if you decide to go further.


----------



## ken wu

Hi bossobass, thanks for your detailed analysis. My last post (#4446) was a name missuse due to facebook login, sorry about that.

I agree that early rolloff of the soundcard could cause level comparison issues, just saying that particular scene (plane crash explosion heard in the basement ) doesn't seem to be ULF-rich on my plot, especially when its compared with other WotW's demo scenes.


----------



## maxmercy

Hey bosso,


Yes, I am out here. Great graphs. I have actually never played the DVD of Thor on my system, but I am glad the BD has some oomph to it. Decent film, too. It has great low end, too bad it was filtered, as the land tsunami caused by Mjolnir could have been a great opportunity for ULFE. I only get about 5Hz below 20, so no huge loss for me, but I will be moving into the multiple-sealed camp very soon, the goal is to get about what my BD and AVR will give, flat to around 7-10Hz. I think eight 15" midpriced drivers should get me there, I already have 3 of them. New LCR and surrounds are in the works as well, and I may be moving into 7.1 territory, as well as bulding a BOC screen that I can put rigid fiberglass behind to avoid suckouts from the LCR. No AT screen for me, not at this house. First, I have to make some rollarounds for some newer tools in my shop, and do a full analysis of the line arrays I have, and come up with a DIY guide to CBT speakers, then the HT gets an overhaul. I will post all of my line array findings out on DIYSG's forum.


The thing that bugs me about the level differences is that the DVD and BD are different at all, and by such a substantial amount. Why? Is it a rationale that ppl w/ DVD players will not, on average, have a system that can handle LFE, or a mistake in mastering/near field mixing, etc? Same thing, but in reverse for Star Wars Episode II. The DVD has some impressive LF, with lightsaber swings felt as well as heard, but the BD is neutered in comparison......WTF? FIlmMixer, can you offer an answer as to why things can change so dramtically between BD and DVD formats?


Most impact for me in Thor is the scene where the Bifrost/Heimdall's Observatory comes off of its mountings as it starts spinning out of control towards the end.



JSS


----------



## freeyayo50

The bass demo disc is just incredible. Even menu screen bumps heavy in bass







. These scenes on the disc really rock. I'm lovin it.


----------



## MKtheater

Hey Bosso,

You know it has been so long since I have watched WOTW other than the demo disc. I agree, all one really has to do is put WOTW in and play any scene, it is that good. I forgot about that plane crash scene and remember saying holy crap when it was finished. FOTP and Cloverfield are great loud bass scenes and battle La almost knocked my projector off the shelf!


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4440#post_22218179
> 
> 
> Hi bossobass, thanks for your detailed analysis. My last post (#4446) was a name missuse due to facebook login, sorry about that.
> 
> I agree that early rolloff of the soundcard could cause level comparison issues, just saying that particular scene (plane crash explosion heard in the basement ) doesn't seem to be ULF-rich on my plot, especially when its compared with other WotW's demo scenes.



Well, my first indication is the stress on my system. There's no way that happens unless there's strong content to below 3 Hz.










The few Times I make digital graphs (because it's a PITA, having to change the players menu, the interface routing and the interface front panel settings, then change it all back when I'm done), I take the digital out of the player to the digital in of my interface so the digits get straight to SpecLab with no roll off. Here's the scene (note that the first wham, which is also brutal, isn't on these graphs because my scroll speed is too fast to get it all on one cap) taken directly off the disc vs the subs mic'd:











Of course, my system has its Kryptonite and the measurement system isn't flat to DC.










You can see the sub/measurement rig roll off at around 3-4 Hz, but the disc goes all the way down, and strong at that. I know from playing scenes in WOTW and graphing them so many times that this is the most difficult scene on the disc. Other scenes have more total dBSPL, but this one requires the most excursion and power, hands down.


----------



## capricorn kid

Just saw Prometheus in the theater last night. The showed it with a Sony 4K projector. The picture was incredible and the sound was fantastic. Great deep bass. The scenes that come to mind are the engines on the Prometheus and when the alien ship took off from the planet. Also the entire sequence when the Prometheus crashed into the alien ship. The explosion was loud and deep. BTW I thought the movie was really good.


----------



## pennynike1

In my experience, the plane crash scene in wotw gets a bit shrieky. I have asked others to tell me whether this is built-in to the track, and it seems that it may be. I would certainly invite other people's feedback about the scene.


----------



## pennynike1

I got to spend some time today with an orbit shifter again today. My 4th demo experience with an OS. The scene that I kept coming back to was the "Coming mother" door pounds from the movie "The Haunting." The slams of the door in that scene is unreal! Anyone know what frequency those slams are hitting at? They were shaking the entire wall! A most excellent demo scene!


----------



## pennynike1

I would love to find out what frequency the uzzi fire is as well. The Seaton Submersive alongside Catalysts 12C's has produced the best uzzi fire sound I have heard in Underworld Awakening


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4380#post_22211317
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what frequency the standard uzzi fire is on Underworld Awakening? Say the elevator scene where she shoots the bottom out before it crashes around her? I don't care about the crash ---- I'm just curious about the uzzi fire specifically.


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pennynike1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4440#post_22219566
> 
> 
> I got to spend some time today with an orbit shifter again today. My 4th demo experience with an OS. The scene that I kept coming back to was the "Coming mother" door pounds from the movie "The Haunting." The slams of the door in that scene is unreal! Anyone know what frequency those slams are hitting at? They were shaking the entire wall! A most excellent demo scene!





Agree.....and I have dual OSs


----------



## pennynike1

Dual Orbit shifters on The Haunting would be an awesome listening experience! I have heard duals at the jtr open house,but the movie was not part of the demo.


----------



## MKtheater

You guys do realize that when Calibrated correctly all subs will play the same levels when level matched and EQ'd the same. Of course this assumes no compression and one having enough sub for reference in their room. Any differences in spl's are from frequency differences or someone just plain running hot. Even so, if I run 10 dBs hot and another runs 10 dBs we should hit the same SPL's.


----------



## pennynike1

SPL's are one thing. The way a sub sounds is another. Who is to say when a sub is calibrated corrrectly? I hear the excuse of improper calibration too frequently when a sub doesn't appear to be producing results in certain scenes. There are ported and sealed subs, and then there are horns. Are you suggesting that when "properly calibrated" that they should sound the same?


----------



## thebriman

Just watched Wrath of the Titans on my new dual CHT VS18.1's. Great LFE for my first full movie viewing on them. At least 3.5-4 stars. Cant wait for them to have a bit more break-in time to watch a few select flicks.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4440#post_22217701
> 
> 
> Great list, James. The exceptions are FOTP and *Cloverfield*, both *overrated*, IMHO.



We agree to disagree on that one.

















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4440#post_22217701
> 
> 
> I took that scene in Battle: LA (where the alien Command Control Center rises up out of the ground) and ran my subs a bit hot and mic'd it into SpecLab from the sweet spot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bow to anyone whose sub can do that without needing a stretcher afterward.



Damn skippy! The effect during this sequence is nearly indescribable.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4440#post_22217701
> 
> 
> WOTW still tops the charts after all these years. Almost no one knows that the most difficult scene in the movie to accurately reproduce is the plane crash scene as heard in the basement. It never gets any mention and certainly isn't on anyone's list, but that's because it's almost all


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pennynike1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4440#post_22219566
> 
> 
> I got to spend some time today with an orbit shifter again today. My 4th demo experience with an OS. The scene that I kept coming back to was the "Coming mother" door pounds from the movie "The Haunting." The slams of the door in that scene is unreal! Anyone know what frequency those slams are hitting at? They were shaking the entire wall! A most excellent demo scene!



No lower than 20Hz if I remember right. The movie in general has a couple of spots where there is a bit of sub 10Hz, but for the most part the lowest stuff you'll find in there is around 15Hz. And even then it's just a couple of scenes, like Eleanor getting trapped by the bed.


Nice hard hitting movie though, especially if you really crank it. I did a demo video for my tapped horns on that movie last Halloween. Figured I'd scare all the trick or treaters










Daredevil - I need to get that one. I have Elektra and The Spirit, so I'm running low on excuses to not have it.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Wolf, stick with the dvd version (cuz the BR is DC only) so you can still watch it with a rifftrack. It's one of the better ones in their catalog.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4440#post_22219849
> 
> 
> We agree to disagree on that one.



Here's the cpmparo, right off the player, no settings changed:










Most people run their subs stupid hot. Doesn't make the soundtrack 5 stars.











Back when WOTW was released to DVD, I always cringed when I read posts like "Just played WOTW and my 'X' sub handles it with no sweat!". I knew better. There's no sub that handles it with no sweat. If there is, somebody post the details.










Here's how that sort of comment translates as it relates to the WOTW plane crash scene:

 gif maker 


That's a popular 20 Hz tuned sub vs a Raptor, both mic'd from the LP, mic position and calibration identical for both. Here's the FR at the LP, each sub in exactly the same spot and calibrated to the same level and FR above the ported subs tune:











They both 'handled' the scene...







Pictures are worth 1,000 subjective comments.


> Quote:
> Heh, you know, Dave. Just going off of what people say in threads like this...the scenes they like, you can tell who actually can do low. Or ...as low as they think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For instance, I think you and I are the only ones around here that could detect stuff like the wormhole in Star Trek.



Agreed. Pretty hard to detect when it ain't there.


> Quote:
> DUDE!!!! I gotta know more about this.



I 2nd this^^ Max is the man.


----------



## Ricci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4440#post_22217701
> 
> 
> WOTW still tops the charts after all these years. Almost no one knows that the most difficult scene in the movie to accurately reproduce is the plane crash scene as heard in the basement. It never gets any mention and certainly isn't on anyone's list, but that's because it's almost all


----------



## Kevin12586

Loving all the suggestions for top 10 BD scenes and agree with all of them. One scene not mentioned so far is the *plane fly over in Hanna* at the beginning of the movie when she is still in the woods. What is great about it is that it is out of now where. I remember replaying that scene a few times when I first watched it.


----------



## KevinH

Probably not a top 10 on anyone's list but still fun.......Monster's Inc. Blu.......when Mike and Sully take Boo home.....from when she starts to cry and then laughs.......the kicker is the end when she laughs.







I was listening loud(not reference) with dual Orbit Shifters. The sock det earlier of course is also worth checking out.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4440#post_22221119
> 
> 
> Probably not a top 10 on anyone's list but still fun.......Monster's Inc. Blu.......when Mike and Sully take Boo home.....from when she starts to cry and then laughs.......the kicker is the end when she laughs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was listening loud(not reference) with dual Orbit Shifters. The sock det earlier of course is also worth checking out.



That's my fav Pixar movie!


Hey, so I watched Incredible Hulk last night... The pulse cannon scene was awesome... My sub was good up until that point... it cut out and I just laughted a bit... When I get the Ultra's setup I'm going to watch that scene again.


----------



## Steveo1234

Lots of fun scenes being mentioned! I had already forgot about Hanna and Monsters Inc. Not to mention a little gem on the first page: "Inside". Not many have seen it but it is crazy good when it comes to LFE!


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin12586*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4440#post_22221024
> 
> 
> Loving all the suggestions for top 10 BD scenes and agree with all of them. One scene not mentioned so far is the *plane fly over in Hanna* at the beginning of the movie when she is still in the woods. What is great about it is that it is out of now where. I remember replaying that scene a few times when I first watched it.



Time stamp 00:09:34. Yea, its low. Nice find.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4440#post_22220583
> 
> 
> Years ago I was using WOTW to see what my safe headroom limits were and had the volume up way past where I would normally be. During the lightning strikes my receiver (mid grade Pio at the time) actually muted and went into protect twice. I think it is the second or third strike that triggered it but can't remember exactly. It seemed a little odd because there is very little upper frequency content during this and I believe I was using a 80Hz cross on the mains at that time. I can only assume that it triggered some type of DC fault protection. Either that or the current demands from the sub amps somehow browned out the AC line enough to trigger it even though they are on a separate breaker. Never had any other soundtrack do that.



Yeah, over the years, WOTW is the only disc that cooked amps (American Audio V6001, DOA) and popped fuses in amps where no other disc has.



> Quote:
> BTW you don't happen to have an SL capture of the final battle in X-men 1st class do you? Specifically where the navy bombards the beach and Magneto halts the shells? That part is violent in my room and one of my favorite bass effects I've encountered.



Just for you, Josh... and yes, it's a monster!:











> Quote:
> Getting a little elitist there Scott?



We prefer 'realist'.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin12586*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4440#post_22221024
> 
> 
> Loving all the suggestions for top 10 BD scenes and agree with all of them. One scene not mentioned so far is the *plane fly over in Hanna* at the beginning of the movie when she is still in the woods. What is great about it is that it is out of now where. I remember replaying that scene a few times when I first watched it.



Agreed, Hanna has lots of great stuff, and I liked the movie, too:


Here's the flyover:


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4440#post_22220583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a little elitist there Scott?



Haha! Omg, I know...I'm such an ass****.










It is getting kind of old hearing about "awesome, omg so deep" all these simply average bass tracks are. Once one has been doing this for so long and knows the difference, it simply gets old. I'll be the first person to say that bass above 25hz is important and everything but when a movie is a 30hz fest (and most are) it's just inaccurate for a science vessel such as this thread is to claim otherwise. Yeah, I'm talking about YOU Underworld:Awakening. That's right, I said it. What? You wanna fight about it?


----------



## freeyayo50

Hey Scott, your sub looks insane man!! I can't believe your house is still standing lol.


----------



## Ricci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4470#post_22221408
> 
> 
> Just for you, Josh... and yes, it's a monster!:




Eeewww...







That would explain it.









When I bought this I watched it for the first time with one of my buddies who is a car audio guy and yet owns a Best Buy HTIB system for his home theater







. He gets this weird look on his face and turns to me during this part and yells "Is that the bass?!" Pretty funny. Probably my favorite movie soundtrack from 2011. Hanna was great as well.


----------



## maxmercy

Bosso/Scott,


On call earlier today, just saw both of your posts before hitting the rack.


Yes, I am probably gonna upgrade from the two 22Hz horns that I get 15Hz from by room gain and careful highpassing, as well as never listening above -7dB (-10dB most of the time) due to distortion problems (and to preserve the cochleas).


Looks like I will do a bunch of Dayton Ref HF 15" sealed in 3.5 cubes each for subs, 4 at first, and doubling that to eight (I already own three, two of which are in the big horns, and their performance below horn tuning made me decide on them, + reasonable price when on sale) and maybe a pair of fills for mode cancelling as time and budget allows. I should get down to 7-10Hz with no problem at -10dB, then the mains/surrounds become the weakest link....


For mains/surrounds, I am hamstrung by the non-AT screen, so tall and slim will be the course of action, but I will make the screen from blackout cloth, allowing me to put some absorption behind (rigid fiberglass, 4" thick, to get rid of the nice 1/4 wave suckouts a front wall 'gives' us... I will be doing lots of line array work (measuring the arrays I have, and doing experiments with cheap 2" and 5.25" drivers I also have to see how theory and real life compares), with CBTs in mind. It will all be documented over at DIYSG's forum. If the line array experiments do not pan out (I have a feeling CBTs/LineArrays may have a fatal flaw reproducing material at reference, based on theory), I have some ideas that maybe could turn into flat packs for people like myself:


WANTED: Reference Level (or within 3-4 dB) out of L/C/R/S at 4m with AVR power (100W, 8Ohms), with low distortion, slim profile.


This means 95dB sensitivity, minimum. No prob, 4Pi and SEOS have that covered.... But, my prob is the slim profile bit, something the monkey coffins cannot do, without compromise... I am thinking 2x10" woofers, dedicated 6-6.5" midrange, and a CD/waveguide up top. Problems? Yes. Need a well-damped room, as response is nearly omni up to 2-3kHz, making the room the limiting factor. But no different than a conventional line array with it's wide horizontal coverage and horrible vertical lobing (hopefully CBTs fix this). Of course, true point sources would be ideal, and a few ppl have taken on the DIY Synergy challenge. For an AT screen, difficult to beat. But so are SEOS and 4Pi types, and the MONSTER you plan on builidng, Scott.... I sincerely hope you have enough integration distance, because if you do, your ONLY problem will be the noisefloor of your electronics ACTUALLY BEING DEFINITIVELY AUDIBLE with over 100dB sensitivity in LCR. You will be able to hear a blu ray disc player's motor engaging and spooling up if you are not careful. Your amps will never even break a sweat, you will never use even 50W at a films loudest peaks for LCR (read: never). Most of the time, I doubt your amps will 'dig into' into the 1Watt range....


Bosso, what is your L/C/R/S setup? You run 6.1 IIRC, right? What layout?



JSS


----------



## Skylinestar

I hope this War Of The Worlds: Goliath does not disappoint.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4470#post_22222637
> 
> 
> I hope this War Of The Worlds: Goliath does not disappoint.



Produced by _Tripod Entertainment_.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4470#post_22222265
> 
> 
> Bosso/Scott,
> 
> On call earlier today, just saw both of your posts before hitting the rack.
> 
> 
> Bosso, what is your L/C/R/S setup? You run 6.1 IIRC, right? What layout?
> 
> JSS



I built a pair of speakers in the mid-90s and I've resurrected the idea of late. I call it the Anti-Horn. Prelim tests show its worth the effort to see how it pans out. Currently, I run modded active X-over 2-way Rockets. Good response save for a dip at 3.5K. Done on-the-cheap while I worked on the low end, which, as you know, has been a long (and expensive) odyssey.


I've always marveled at the posted graphs of measurements of the so-called CD'Waveguide, etc., schemes. I look at them and see a -20dB drop from on-axis to 'x' degree off-axis and I'm completely stumped by the ensuing rounds of applause, apparently just because the FR holds its linearity during that immense drop.


Here's one of those graphs I snagged. I ran a quick test at 1M, in-room (so not ideal conditions) of the 1st iteration of the Anti-Horn, scaling the graph to the one I snagged and using cheap tweeters I had laying around and with a 4.5K HPF engaged (just the tweets were measured):











I agree with your bass/mid config. With Anti-Horn, you can predesign dispersion width and stay within (+/-) 2dB across the entire FR, across the entire dispersion width (theoretically at this point). We'll see how it turns out.


And, as is always my first concern, they look pretty cool as well.










EDIT: This is a serious thread-jack. We can better flesh it out in a new thread, which I'll start when I have more actual data and pics...


----------



## Archaea

Bosso, I note your previous comment about a popular 20hz capable sub vs. your Raven subwoofer system creation --- and assume may be the JTR Captivator to which you refer. ((post 4465)







yeah -- 4465 - this thread is huge!))


After attending three big subwoofer events, and being very active with local Missouri, and Kansas enthusiasts, -- and hearing more popular subs than most including a slew of five esteemed Submersive HPs in one setup, four Epik Empires, dual JTR orbit shifters, dual LMS-5400 sealed, dual JTR S1's, a pair of CHT sealed 18.1s, an ED sealed18 etc -- and many many many lesser subs -- it's yet to be proven to me subjectively that the stuff below 15 to 20hz even matters in real world material playback. I welcome the chance to experience something unique. I may have another chance coming up this weekend when I go to dlbeck's house during the Iowa speaker meet and experience a pair of JTR Cap s2's setup by Jeff himself the night before. (4) high excursion 18" drivers in the S2 pair powered by 8000 watts total with Jeff's DSP programming and setup skill should be able to provide the subsonic ULF experience. I look forward to this experience as sort of a moment of truth.


To extend this observation beyond my own experience I would also submit that it wasn't proven to the nine voting attendees in the 2012 KC Blind sub meet that extension below audible bass levels actually easily identifiable. The ported Captivator scored within 2-3 percentage points of first place overall on the very movie clips that are so praised on these forums for their subsonic content -- that subsonic ULF material which the ported Captivator does not even have the capability to playback. Moreover the Captivator's INuke DSP 3000 amp failed, overloaded and reset three times during the blind audition. We didn't release this information at the time of the blind audition, or stop the audition and restart or anything of that nature - we just let it ride. The three finishers before it (Seaton Submersive HP pair, JTR Orbit Shifter pair, JTR S1 pair) were on much more powerful dedicated plate amps for each sub. I contend that had the INuke amp not died 3x's during the movie selection, the caps might have finished first for movie viewing. Even if you don't want to play the "what if game" - if nothing else you must agree that the amp resetting itself three times during the audition would have negatively effected the Captivators overall group summary score during the movie contest. It's clear that it did from the comments. Multiple comments themed 'I love this sub audition, but it was mysteriously absent in some bass scenes - and the listed scenese were preciously the sections listed where the amp rebooted). Thus --- if nothing else the overall subjective human detectable difference between sealed capable to low ULF thresholds and ported subs which are incapable of such frequency reproduction would seem to be minimal.


I'm not closed minded to this subject, I've just not experienced anything that would lead me to believe there is some clearly experienced effect occurring that is missed in Theatrical movie reproduction of subsonic ultra low frequencies. As you've noted in my PMs to you I'm interested in finding this wow factor if it exists. I believe jedimastergrant, carp, MrSmithers, and pennynike1 will confirm that when we were testing ULF frequencies on carp's pair of submersive HPs in his room and adjusting 5 -15 hz to 75dB test tone levels most of the guys couldn't confirm if the subs were on or off. For the record, I was one of the ones in the group that could somewhat more readily tell, but the felt evidence of these subsonic tones was soooooo minimal as to be completely outdone by the feel of a 20 or 30 or 40 or 50 hz tone at 75dB. To put my thoughts into a illustration: --- If a pin drops in a quiet room you can hear it. If a pin drops in a busy nightclub you'd likely miss it. The sound is still there, but it is masked by all the other sounds. With subs --- the slight tingle feel of the 10hz might be there, but it is masked by the throbbing intensity of the 30hz tone which is also present.


This discussion topic has been beat to death. I apologize for another post on the matter, but I'm still wanting to experience the subsonic ULF contributing to movie watching in a clear and discernable way.



If you should hold a meet with your raven system, I would definitely like to participate.


----------



## TimVG

I think for ULF to be noticeable you need a lot more sub than 2 submersives or sealed caps can deliver. You also need something else that will have a large effect; room gain. I just looked at Bossobass's new website, wow! Those sub systems look fantastic, and all of it seems perfectly thought out, there is nothing on those subs that seems random. (Price on request only btw?). The modularity is very interesting (need more output? Add more subs).


I'm very happy however with my captivators. I have very strong output to about 13hz, which isn't all that bad imo. My room is U shaped with false walls and has virtually no room gain, simply adding more sealed subs and more power is one way, but it would have cost me at least 2x as much to have a system with this kind of output, and I still would have been down 12db the octave below that. Strong output to 3hz would cost me a fortune in this room.


In a different room I'd look no further than 4 blackbirds (or raptors). They just look badass. I'd probably get two more as side tables, they look that good imo


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4470#post_22223588
> 
> 
> Bosso, I note your previous comment about a popular 20hz capable sub vs. your Raven subwoofer system creation --- and assume may be the JTR Captivator to which you refer. ((post 4465)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah -- 4465 - this thread is huge!))
> 
> After attending three big subwoofer events, and being very active with local Missouri, and Kansas enthusiasts, -- and hearing more popular subs than most including a slew of five esteemed Submersive HPs in one setup, four Epik Empires, dual JTR orbit shifters, dual LMS-5400 sealed, dual JTR S1's, a pair of CHT sealed 18.1s, an ED sealed18 etc -- and many many many lesser subs -- it's yet to be proven to me subjectively that the stuff below 15 to 20hz even matters in real world material playback. I welcome the chance to experience something unique. I may have another chance coming up this weekend when I go to dlbeck's house during the Iowa speaker meet and experience a pair of JTR Cap s2's setup by Jeff himself the night before. (4) high excursion 18" drivers in the S2 pair powered by 8000 watts total with Jeff's DSP programming and setup skill should be able to provide the subsonic ULF experience. I look forward to this experience as sort of a moment of truth.
> 
> To extend this observation beyond my own experience I would also submit that it wasn't proven to the nine voting attendees in the 2012 KC Blind sub meet that extension below audible bass levels actually easily identifiable. The ported Captivator scored within 2-3 percentage points of first place overall on the very movie clips that are so praised on these forums for their subsonic content -- that subsonic ULF material which the ported Captivator does not even have the capability to playback. Moreover the Captivator's INuke DSP 3000 amp failed, overloaded and reset three times during the blind audition. We didn't release this information at the time of the blind audition, or stop the audition and restart or anything of that nature - we just let it ride. The three finishers before it (Seaton Submersive HP pair, JTR Orbit Shifter pair, JTR S1 pair) were on much more powerful dedicated plate amps for each sub. I contend that had the INuke amp not died 3x's during the movie selection, the caps might have finished first for movie viewing. Even if you don't want to play the "what if game" - if nothing else you must agree that the amp resetting itself three times during the audition would have negatively effected the Captivators overall group summary score during the movie contest. It's clear that it did from the comments. Multiple comments themed 'I love this sub audition, but it was mysteriously absent in some bass scenes - and the listed scenese were preciously the sections listed where the amp rebooted). Thus --- if nothing else the overall subjective human detectable difference between sealed capable to low ULF thresholds and ported subs which are incapable of such frequency reproduction would seem to be minimal.
> 
> I'm not closed minded to this subject, I've just not experienced anything that would lead me to believe there is some clearly experienced effect occurring that is missed in Theatrical movie reproduction of subsonic ultra low frequencies. As you've noted in my PMs to you I'm interested in finding this wow factor if it exists. I believe jedimastergrant, carp, MrSmithers, and pennynike1 will confirm that when we were testing ULF frequencies on carp's pair of submersive HPs in his room and adjusting 5 -15 hz to 75dB test tone levels most of the guys couldn't confirm if the subs were on or off. For the record, I was one of the ones in the group that could somewhat more readily tell, but the felt evidence of these subsonic tones was soooooo minimal as to be completely outdone by the feel of a 20 or 30 or 40 or 50 hz tone at 75dB. To put my thoughts into a illustration: --- If a pin drops in a quiet room you can hear it. If a pin drops in a busy nightclub you'd likely miss it. The sound is still there, but it is masked by all the other sounds. With subs --- the slight tingle feel of the 10hz might be there, but it is masked by the throbbing intensity of the 30hz tone which is also present.
> 
> This discussion topic has been beat to death. I apologize for another post on the matter, but I'm still wanting to experience the subsonic ULF contributing to movie watching in a clear and discernable way.
> 
> If you should hold a meet with your raven system, I would definitely like to participate.



I'll convince you with a single scene.










There has never been a single soul who didn't notice the difference in the with/without listening tests I've conducted. Age, gender, race, height or weight... irrelevant. Everyone notices the difference. The descriptives are the only thing that varies, which is why I prefer to use SpecLab and leave the translations of subjective comments to others.


You'd have to show me the FR at your seat and SpecLab caps, using a reliable measurement system for ULF of the scenes auditioned in your various listening experiences in order for me to be able to comment further on that. I'll just say that the subs you auditioned don't give much below 20 Hz, sealed, ported or whatever alignment notwithstanding. As I've said many, many times, the sealed alignment does not insure full bandwidth performance, and if it ain't coming out, you can't notice it.


Referring to a scene like the end of the cop car bashing of Abomination by Hulk as dropping a pin is so far off the mark. As far as auditory masking goes, how do you mask an effect that below human hearing with sounds in the audible region? Using the hulk as an example (because I have it handy, there are many more):











All of this effect is below 20 Hz. There's no higher frequency content of any consequence to mask it, even if it could be masked. When this effect moves the floor, you'll feel it... period, no question, guaranteed. In basements with masonry walls and floor, which can't be rippled by sound pressure waves, it may take more output, but since there is up to 50 times less transmission loss in such a room, you typically have that output vs my room, which is a 2nd floor space. But, that's all just physics trivia. When I get finished messing with the latest new stuff, I'll let you know and set up a demo for you.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4470#post_22223908
> 
> 
> I think for ULF to be noticeable you need a lot more sub than 2 submersives or sealed caps can deliver. You also need something else that will have a large effect; room gain. I just looked at Bossobass's new website, wow! Those sub systems look fantastic, and all of it seems perfectly thought out, there is nothing on those subs that seems random. (Price on request only btw?). The modularity is very interesting (need more output? Add more subs).
> 
> I'm very happy however with my captivators. I have very strong output to about 13hz, which isn't all that bad imo. My room is U shaped with false walls and has virtually no room gain, simply adding more sealed subs and more power is one way, but it would have cost me at least 2x as much to have a system with this kind of output, and I still would have been down 12db the octave below that. Strong output to 3hz would cost me a fortune in this room.
> 
> In a different room I'd look no further than 4 blackbirds (or raptors). They just look badass. I'd probably get two more as side tables, they look that good imo



Yes, it depends on the room one is in. I am not sure in all these GTG's if the low end was boosted for the sealed subs and whether if they had enough drivers and power for that boost? Keeping the subs within their limits and having enough for the bottom is what is needed. If the Caps fall off at 15hz but is playing 120 dBs from 15hz and up then it will sound stronger than say a sealed sub playing 110 dBs from 10hz and up. Now play the sealed subs from 5hz and up at 120 dBs and I bet the difference is felt. Of course you need a scene that has lots of 5-10hz rather than lots of 30hz. Let me guess, the scene with 30hz will sound similar, of course it will. The scene with strong 5-10hz(plane crash in WOTW) should show the difference. Whether someone wants that or not is up to them, but it is the accurate way of running the scene and how it was intended. To each their own and why we have our own setups. I had a friend who came with me to setup dual Cap1000's and he said his single CHT CS18.1 was deeper and felt as strong. I told him he was correct, EXCEPT, I told him his room was 1/3 rd the size so he should put those 2 subs in his room and then talk to me! It is amazing how people view things.


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4470#post_22224135
> 
> 
> I'll convince you with a single scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has never been a single soul who didn't notice the difference in the with/without listening tests I've conducted. Age, gender, race, height or weight... irrelevant. Everyone notices the difference. The descriptives are the only thing that varies, which is why I prefer to use SpecLab and leave the translations of subjective comments to others.
> 
> You'd have to show me the FR at your seat and SpecLab caps, using a reliable measurement system for ULF of the scenes auditioned in your various listening experiences in order for me to be able to comment further on that. I'll just say that the subs you auditioned don't give much below 20 Hz, sealed, ported or whatever alignment notwithstanding. As I've said many, many times, the sealed alignment does not insure full bandwidth performance, and if it ain't coming out, you can't notice it.
> 
> Referring to a scene like the end of the cop car bashing of Abomination by Hulk as dropping a pin is so far off the mark. As far as auditory masking goes, how do you mask an effect that below human hearing with sounds in the audible region? Using the hulk as an example (because I have it handy, there are many more):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of this effect is below 20 Hz. There's no higher frequency content of any consequence to mask it, even if it could be masked. When this effect moves the floor, you'll feel it... period, no question, guaranteed. In basements with masonry walls and floor, which can't be rippled by sound pressure waves, it may take more output, but since there is up to 50 times less transmission loss in such a room, you typically have that output vs my room, which is a 2nd floor space. But, that's all just physics trivia. When I get finished messing with the latest new stuff, I'll let you know and set up a demo for you.




Bosso.....what's your website? Not in your profile.


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4470#post_22224138
> 
> 
> Yes, it depends on the room one is in. I am not sure in all these GTG's if the low end was boosted for the sealed subs and whether if they had enough drivers and power for that boost? Keeping the subs within their limits and having enough for the bottom is what is needed. If the Caps fall off at 15hz but is playing 120 dBs from 15hz and up then it will sound stronger than say a sealed sub playing 110 dBs from 10hz and up. Now play the sealed subs from 5hz and up at 120 dBs and I bet the difference is felt. Of course you need a scene that has lots of 5-10hz rather than lots of 30hz. Let me guess, the scene with 30hz will sound similar, of course it will. The scene with strong 5-10hz(plane crash in WOTW) should show the difference. Whether someone wants that or not is up to them, but it is the accurate way of running the scene and how it was intended. To each their own and why we have our own setups. I had a friend who came with me to setup dual Cap1000's and he said his single CHT CS18.1 was deeper and felt as strong. I told him he was correct, EXCEPT, I told him his room was 1/3 rd the size so he should put those 2 subs in his room and then talk to me! It is amazing how people view things.



Agreed. Without room gain, a low tuned ported sub (12-18hz) will have a substantial advantage over a similar quality sealed sub in the deep bass region. For example, let's assume for the sake of argument a captivator has about 6db more output across the band than an SVS PB13U. If you take the numbers from Databass and compare the PB12U in 15hz tune, add 6db and compare it to the Paradigm Sub2 numbers (which should have comparable displacement, if not more, than the driver used in the captivator). Then we can see the ported sub has about 9db more output at 16hz, and only 3db less at 12,5.


But, as bossobass says, if you want more output then add more subs. Which is why I'm curious at the prices of the systems he's offering. 2 passive caps, an FP14k clone and a minidsp will set you back about $4000 + shipping and taxes. If what bosso is offering can offer equal performance in the deep bass region for the money (and automatically a lot more output in the very deep bass region).. Then it's game over for the caps I guess


----------



## Scott Simonian

^^^^^


There is no magic pixie dust in Bosso's subwoofer system. It is just well implemented and not a mindless mashup of components. Truth be told, it doesn't cost much to build something that performs identically.










If I had $4,000 to spend on a DIY subwoofer system, it would absolutely decimate twin Cap's. Easy.


----------



## TimVG

Of course, no doubt about it. DIY especially in that league of performance can and will save you a lot of $$ if done well.. But I'm not that handy, and not really that interested in building my own stuff. So I'm pretty curious about Bosso's prices.


----------



## MKtheater

Well, I bet this would give dual Caps a run for their money, and they were tuned to 13.4 hz! Total cost was $1000 for the subs and $500 for the two amps, or $1500.

Unfinished of course.


----------



## TimVG

But that's DIY again MK, and a not so inconspicuous example on top (I couldn't imagine putting it my livingroom, no dedicated space here) I know that a lot of DIY subs and even commercial subs will give the caps a run for their money, but I was merely curious about Bosso's prices, that's all. They look fantastic on the photos and I'm sure they're up to spec, so that leaves me wondering only about bang for buck.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4470#post_22224434
> 
> 
> But that's DIY again MK, and a not so inconspicuous example on top (I couldn't imagine putting it my livingroom, no dedicated space here) I know that a lot of DIY subs and even commercial subs will give the caps a run for their money, but I was merely curious about Bosso's prices, that's all. They look fantastic on the photos and I'm sure they're up to spec, so that leaves me wondering only about bang for buck.



Bosso's cost would depend on what output you need for your room. I am sure it is more expensive than my beautiful masterpieces







, but still worth it. That was my first ever DIY build. I know I can feel the difference between flat to 5hz and flat to 20hz in my room! Like I said though, I made sure the output was the same and the only difference was extension. I know with my 4 F-20's, there were bass waves missing from WOTW that I was used to. I had to change it immediately. Since adding my new system, now there are a couple bass waves from that scene and I never knew it. They are subtle but makes me smile!


----------



## TimVG

I haven't experienced noticeable output below 12hz yet, but I'm sure it's noticeable. Why would the handful of people that can actually reproduce it defend it otherwise? For me it has to be a balance between WAF (pretty tolerant







) output (reference), bandwith and price. The caps offered this for me, so if there are other systems out there that offer more performance in my room, better looks and in a similar price range, of course I'm interested


----------



## Scott Simonian

Blast from the past!


Ohh, how far you've come, James.


----------



## MrSmithers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4470#post_22223588
> 
> 
> I believe jedimastergrant, carp, MrSmithers, and pennynike1 will confirm that when we were testing ULF frequencies on carp's pair of submersive HPs in his room and adjusting 5 -15 hz to 75dB test tone levels most of the guys couldn't confirm if the subs were on or off.


I agree that there are a lot of useless posts on topic this but since you mentioned my name I wanted to clear up what I said that night at carp's which was basically that I wasn't sure if the bottom two octaves made a difference to me (because I've never been around a system capable enough to do it) but that the SubM's in carp's room don't go deep enough with enough authority to be able to confirm or deny. Unfortunately it's tough to prove a negative, the only way would be to demo the scenes with and without an HPF on a system like Bosso's (or on a system that was capable down to the level you wanted to test) or to build one yourself. That's kind of where I am right now..you don't know if you want it until you've experienced it but you can't experience it if you don't build or demo such a system.


----------



## Archaea

MrSmithers, do you remember what SPL we stopped testing the subsonic ULF frequencies at? I know we tested lots of them at 75dB, but then we started turning them up and if I remember right we ended around 85+ dB and still were unable to really tell (as a whole group) if the subs were on or off.


----------



## MrSmithers

I don't recall. It turns out giving Alex the volume control for an entire day makes you unable to remember things after


----------



## pennynike1

Lol - Guys, as i recall we started out listening at higher volumes and then i was asked to turn the volume knob down to -40 or -50. I am not an expert on ulf, but i would think that it would become more noticeable at reference.


----------



## maxmercy

EDIT: This is a serious thread-jack. We can better flesh it out in a new thread, which I'll start when I have more actual data and pics...


Agreed. I don't check too many places here on AVS anymore, lemme know with a PM when you start this thread. There are +/- to 'controlled' directivity, just like anything else.


I have to say, when I have run highpassing on my system to cut out below 20Hz, you really miss the 15-20Hz stuff. I can't wait to hear what I am missing on some of my fav films when I can get down to just under 10Hz....


JSS


----------



## freeyayo50

What is the concept of a sub that is "tuned" for a certain frequency? Example, when someone says a sub is tuned for 20hz. Does that mean it achieves the best response at that frequency?


----------



## Scott Simonian

I think it's time for all you single digit fellows to re-watch Superman Returns. Allow me to re-re-repost my own measurements of it.


----------



## zamboniman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pennynike1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4440#post_22219588
> 
> 
> I would love to find out what frequency the uzzi fire is as well. The Seaton Submersive alongside Catalysts 12C's has produced the best uzzi fire sound I have heard in Underworld Awakening



Just off the cuff I'd suspect it's centered above 60Hz.. Where it's more Cat than sub giving the business... Hence it being standout. Not sure what else you're listening to for comparison but there are few other main LCR arrays that have the ability to deliver that region with that level of authority regardless of what subwoofer system is in place. Having 6 high quality 12" woofers optimized to deliver all their energy above 60Hz with a ton of wattage behind them goes a LONG way to delivering a notable presentation compared to many alternatives available. The only other options that come to mind with that kind of firepower would be Danley, Commercial grade cinema (JBL, Klipsch), Possibly some genelec or Meyer offerings. Most aren't found in the typical HT setup regardless of how out of hand the subwoofer system gets.


I standby my theory that the most impressive setup will be a very high performing LCR array with a sub array that can keep up that's had some effort done integrating the two. Going too nutty on an uber subwoofer system will be a dissapointment if the LCR's poop out early.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4470#post_22226479
> 
> 
> I think it's time for all you single digit fellows to re-watch Superman Returns.



DANG Scott!! Looks like i'll have to check it out tonight. Thanks!


----------



## wse

Do you have an updated list ?


----------



## wse

I had my room professionally calibrated now the bass is flat and does rattle the room anymore










Can anyone help!


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500#post_22227659
> 
> 
> I had my room professionally calibrated now the bass is flat and does rattle the room anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help!



Lol! Seriously?


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Go into tyour AVR's manual calibration settings, and bump the LFE channel up - try 3 dB first, season to taste. Not everyone likes "flat" response.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500#post_22227780
> 
> 
> Go into tyour AVR's manual calibration settings, and bump the LFE channel up - try 3 dB first, season to taste. Not everyone likes "flat" response.


Seems to me the response would still be flat.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4470#post_22224135
> 
> 
> 
> I'll convince you with a single scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has never been a single soul who didn't notice the difference in the with/without listening tests I've conducted. Age, gender, race, height or weight... irrelevant. Everyone notices the difference. The descriptives are the only thing that varies, which is why I prefer to use SpecLab and leave the translations of subjective comments to others.
> 
> You'd have to show me the FR at your seat and SpecLab caps, using a reliable measurement system for ULF of the scenes auditioned in your various listening experiences in order for me to be able to comment further on that. I'll just say that the subs you auditioned don't give much below 20 Hz, sealed, ported or whatever alignment notwithstanding. As I've said many, many times, the sealed alignment does not insure full bandwidth performance, and if it ain't coming out, you can't notice it.
> 
> Referring to a scene like the end of the cop car bashing of Abomination by Hulk as dropping a pin is so far off the mark. As far as auditory masking goes, how do you mask an effect that below human hearing with sounds in the audible region? Using the hulk as an example (because I have it handy, there are many more):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of this effect is below 20 Hz. There's no higher frequency content of any consequence to mask it, even if it could be masked. When this effect moves the floor, you'll feel it... period, no question, guaranteed. In basements with masonry walls and floor, which can't be rippled by sound pressure waves, it may take more output, but since there is up to 50 times less transmission loss in such a room, you typically have that output vs my room, which is a 2nd floor space. But, that's all just physics trivia. When I get finished messing with the latest new stuff, I'll let you know and set up a demo for you.


^^^^One of my favorite scenes for ULF 









 

Tryyyying to bring it back on topic....

 

A very good comparison is the movie Thor during the ice world visit, and Hulk. Or Thor and BHD or X-Men First Class. Thor has very hard hitting bass and sounds incredible! but is filtered at 20hz. When you compare it to Hulk, BHD, X-Men First Class, you'll know right away the difference with a capable system. If you can't tell a difference between Thor and those famous ULF scenes in the mentioned movies, you aren't producing the really low stuff....

 

Compared to those scenes, the best way I would describe Thor is that it just feels shallow. Again, the Thor scene is one of my favorites, but it just doesn't have the weight and depth the other movies have when produced with a capable sub system.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500#post_22227910
> 
> 
> Compared to those scenes, the best way I would describe Thor is that it just feels shallow. Again, the Thor scene is one of my favorites, but it just doesn't have the weight and depth the other movies have when produced with a capable sub system.



A big +1


Once you get used to the bass these mega ULF scenes provide, the other stuff just doesnt compare.


----------



## dominguez1


Watched War Horse this weekend, and then played the war scene again just now...

 

The scene has some spectacular explosions that really pummel you! One of my new favorite demo scenes! I'm buying the movie just for that scene...wow. Definitely made my top 10 list. Plus, it's WOTW Pod emergence type duration! Great immersive scene!


----------



## Steveo1234

Project X:

Stong 4 star for me. Excellent bass when music was playing.

Some weird stuff happening with my room, everything bouncing around, almost to the point it making it hard to read the subtitle on the screen.


Would love to see a waterfall...


----------



## maxmercy

Peak/Avg for Project X, LFE + redirected:

 :


It has powerful subharmonics added to the party music at times. Was actually pretty scary, recorded at a very high level, and my room has many resonances in the boosted band.


JSS


----------



## NicksHitachi


Watched Lockout last night, some pretty good bass.  The final explosion was really nice and I'd be comfortable with a 3.5-4.0 star rating for bass.  I never got the urge to check for the dreaded red lights on the amps, thats when I know we're in 4star plus category!

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500#post_22227659
> 
> 
> I had my room professionally calibrated now the bass is flat and does rattle the room anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help!


I assume you mean EQ applied?  Resonance peaks can be 15db+, flat, accurate bass is not necessarily louder(normally not).  I've worked with systems that had huge midbass peaks due to room resonance and once I tamed them with EQ and/or placement the owner was like "that does'nt sound as good."  In actuality, it sounded much more accurate and less accentuated but the user just missed the uber SPL of that peak and the room resonating.....


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500_100#post_22227659
> 
> 
> I had my room professionally calibrated now the bass is flat and does rattle the room anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help!


Similar thing happened to me. I went from an older Yamaha receiver with no self-calibration to a newer Denon with Audyssey. After Audyssey finished, movies seemed "thin" and not nearly as impactful. However, I boosted the sub by 4 dB (I think), and I got the bottom-end back, but it was still not nearly as "boomy" but once I got used to the way it sounds, I wouldn't want to go back. I can hear a lot more detail and texture in everything including the bottom end. Before, almost all bass moments sounded kind of the same, now every movie seems to have its own unique bass signature.


So my advice is don't touch the professional EQ, but go ahead and raise the sub channel to match your taste.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500_100#post_22227797
> 
> 
> Seems to me the response would still be flat.


Flat response is literally defined as all frequencies playing at exactly the same level when pink noise is being played, so raising the sub channel will make it no longer "flat". However the EQ will still be compensating for the room, so while technically not flat, it will be closer to flat than before the EQ was applied. So raising the sub channel a bit can bring it within the taste of the user without losing the benefit of room calibration.


At the end of the day, it's all about the taste of the user. If you like bass (like I do) then crank it up until it sounds right to YOU. But I do think the best starting point is from a calibrated flat response.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500#post_22229381
> 
> 
> Similar thing happened to me. I went from an older Yamaha receiver with no self-calibration to a newer Denon with Audyssey. After Audyssey finished, movies seemed "thin" and not nearly as impactful. However, I boosted the sub by 4 dB (I think), and I got the bottom-end back, but it was still not nearly as "boomy" but once I got used to the way it sounds, I wouldn't want to go back. I can hear a lot more detail and texture in everything including the bottom end. Before, almost all bass moments sounded kind of the same, now every movie seems to have its own unique bass signature.



From _Big Daddy_:


If Audyssey sets the level of the subwoofer to a very large negative number such as -10dB or -12dB, go back and turn the level on the back of the subwoofer down to around 30%+/-. If Audyssey sets the level of the subwoofer very high such as +10dB or +12dB, go back and turn the level on the back of the subwoofer up or move it to a corner.

*After you have made any manual adjustments to the subwoofer, you must run Audyssey again.*


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500#post_22229381
> 
> 
> Similar thing happened to me. I went from an older Yamaha receiver with no self-calibration to a newer Denon with Audyssey. After Audyssey finished, movies seemed "thin" and not nearly as impactful. However, I boosted the sub by 4 dB (I think), and I got the bottom-end back, but it was still not nearly as "boomy" but once I got used to the way it sounds, I wouldn't want to go back. I can hear a lot more detail and texture in everything including the bottom end. Before, almost all bass moments sounded kind of the same, now every movie seems to have its own unique bass signature.
> 
> So my advice is don't touch the professional EQ, but go ahead and raise the sub channel to match your taste.
> 
> Flat response is literally defined as all frequencies playing at exactly the same level when pink noise is being played, so raising the sub channel will make it no longer "flat". However the EQ will still be compensating for the room, so while technically not flat, it will be closer to flat than before the EQ was applied. So raising the sub channel a bit can bring it within the taste of the user without losing the benefit of room calibration.
> 
> At the end of the day, it's all about the taste of the user. If you like bass (like I do) then crank it up until it sounds right to YOU. But I do think the best starting point is from a calibrated flat response.



My faith in this forum has just been given a huge booster shot.










Great post, KM and spot on.


Since having reproduction of the bottom octaves in a home audio system and source to go along with it is a relatively recent phenomenon, there is a lack of acclimation to that phenomenon in most people's brains. The majority of enthusiasts, unfortunately, bring a psychoacoustic memory of years of grossly distorted low end reproduction to the experience.


I remember installing and calibrating a smallish system in a dedicated, sealed game room that I built for a guy. Very nice room and pretty decent little system, all meticulously set up and sounding good. A few months later, he invited me over to watch a boxing match with a few other guys. Before the fight, we were shooting pool while he was jammin' some hits and I was floored by the sub level. I made my way over to the rack, which had an outboard ICBM for the SACD bass management. and saw the SW level set at max. With the ICBM, the SW level control attenuated to minus infinity or boosted to +9dB, so, in his case, spinning it to max was the equivalent to +12dB hot. Sounded like excrement and everyone was impressed.










Great post. Thanks for that.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500#post_22227910
> 
> 
> ^^^^One of my favorite scenes for ULF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryyyying to bring it back on topic....
> 
> 
> A very good comparison is the movie Thor during the ice world visit, and Hulk. Or Thor and BHD or X-Men First Class. Thor has very hard hitting bass and sounds incredible! but is filtered at 20hz. When you compare it to Hulk, BHD, X-Men First Class, you'll know right away the difference with a capable system. If you can't tell a difference between Thor and those famous ULF scenes in the mentioned movies, you aren't producing the really low stuff....
> 
> 
> Compared to those scenes, the best way I would describe Thor is that it just feels shallow. Again, the Thor scene is one of my favorites, but it just doesn't have the weight and depth the other movies have when produced with a capable sub system.



I just happened to play the Thor chapter you referred to and immediately followed it with the Hulk/Abomination battle, and I found your post to perfectly describe the experience.


IMO, Thor is run hot because they had the headroom due to lack of much below 20 Hz. It hits hard and is a crowd pleaser, but when a creature that obviously weighs many tons is bounding across the ground, wiping out the bottom end makes it way too fake and cartoonish (or 'shallow' as you said) vs stepping down the level a bit and including the full BW.


Great description of the difference, Dom.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500#post_22229381
> 
> 
> Similar thing happened to me. I went from an older Yamaha receiver with no self-calibration to a newer Denon with Audyssey. After Audyssey finished, movies seemed "thin" and not nearly as impactful. However, I boosted the sub by 4 dB (I think), and I got the bottom-end back, but it was still not nearly as "boomy" but once I got used to the way it sounds, I wouldn't want to go back. I can hear a lot more detail and texture in everything including the bottom end. Before, almost all bass moments sounded kind of the same, now every movie seems to have its own unique bass signature.
> 
> So my advice is don't touch the professional EQ, but go ahead and raise the sub channel to match your taste.
> 
> Flat response is literally defined as all frequencies playing at exactly the same level when pink noise is being played, so raising the sub channel will make it no longer "flat". However the EQ will still be compensating for the room, so while technically not flat, it will be closer to flat than before the EQ was applied. So raising the sub channel a bit can bring it within the taste of the user without losing the benefit of room calibration.
> 
> At the end of the day, it's all about the taste of the user. If you like bass (like I do) then crank it up until it sounds right to YOU. But I do think the best starting point is from a calibrated flat response.



I think you are confusing a change in flat frequency response with a change in loudness.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audyssey*  /t/795421/official-audyssey-thread-faq-in-post-1/16800#post_16896867
> 
> 
> 
> If someone decides to turn up the subwoofer level, they will end up with Flat, but louder than reference bass. .


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500_100#post_22229602
> 
> 
> From _Big Daddy_:
> 
> If Audyssey sets the level of the subwoofer to a very large negative number such as -10dB or -12dB, go back and turn the level on the back of the subwoofer down to around 30%+/-. If Audyssey sets the level of the subwoofer very high such as +10dB or +12dB, go back and turn the level on the back of the subwoofer up or move it to a corner.
> *After you have made any manual adjustments to the subwoofer, you must run Audyssey again.*


This is different. The reason you need to re-run Audyssey in that case is because Audyssey was not able to achieve flat response because the sub's starting point was too far off for it to fully compensate without touching the physical volume knob.


But once you have your system calibrated, and the starting point for the sub is not maxed out one way or the other... that would be the starting point for tweaking to your taste... and if you ran Audyssey after that it would erase all your tweaks.


I also recomend doing your tweaks in the reciever, not by turning knobs on the sub. That way you can easily come back to flat if you make note of what Audyssey did before you change it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500_100#post_22230257
> 
> 
> I think you are confusing a change in flat frequency response with a change in loudness.


I disagree. If you change the sub's volume and not the volume of any other channel, then the low frequencies are louder, and therefore you no longer have "flat frequency response".


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500_100#post_22229622
> 
> 
> My faith in this forum has just been given a huge booster shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great post, KM and spot on.


Thanks!! That means a lot to me coming from you, someone I consider an expert in the field.


----------



## Gary J

Yes, when you say that you need to put flat frequency response in quotes.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500#post_22230257
> 
> 
> I think you are confusing a change in flat frequency response with a change in loudness.


----------



## TimVG

Since I have headroom to spare, I plugged a port on my captivator to tune it to 11-12hz (new model has 17,5hz stock tune). This gave me flat response to 10hz. Through the minidsp I can instantly change the high pass filter, so I played some scenes from Battle LA, How to train your dragon, The Incredible Hulk and Immortals to experience the difference between a 10hz and a 20hz high pass filter, all listening was done at -10.


The difference in these films with known ULF content is very noticeable, it doesn't hit the body like the 30-40hz stuff, or shake the coach like the 20-30hz stuff, but it's like you can feel an extra pulsing/rippling effect way down deep.. the better experience was hands down the one with the 10hz instead of the 20hz HPF.


Tomorrow I'll try this setting vs a house curve with response to 15hz (no port plug), (house curve boost starts at 30hz -+0db to 15hz-+6db) with a 14hz HPF in place.


----------



## Archaea

Timvg what are you using to measure with? I thought the 2012 caps with the 17.5hz tune didn't have an alternate tune? If you are flat to 10hz you must have some nice room gain gioing on?


Would you mind throwing up a couple graphs? I'd like to see the difference at your listening position between your native tune and alternate tune.


How do you like your minidsp? I don't have any tools to tune below 20hz. On my 20hz tune I have a bump at 20hz that I have to pull down a bit,, but on my 15hz tune I fall off a few db as the fr moves towards 15hz. The caps are definitely flatter to native tune without the luxury of nice room gain on the 15hz/20hz models.


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500#post_22232095
> 
> 
> Timvg what are you using to measure with? I thought the 2012 caps with the 17.5hz tune didn't have an alternate tune? If you are flat to 10hz you must have some nice room gain gioing on?
> 
> Would you mind throwing up a couple graphs? I'd like to see the difference at your listening position between your native tune and alternate tune.
> 
> How do you like your minidsp? I don't have any tools to tune below 20hz. On my 20hz tune I have a bump at 20hz that I have to pull down a bit,, but on my 15hz tune I fall off a few db as the fr moves towards 15hz. The caps are definitely flatter to native tune without the luxury of nice room gain on the 15hz/20hz models.



Hi Archaea


I actually have no room gain at all at the main listening position (lot's of false walls + U shaped room), and the official statement from JTR is that the 2012 model doesn't have an alternate tune, but it does in fact have one albeit with a very low tuning point (11-12hz). You definitely loose output because of this, and port noise can occur in unmasked loud low stuff (only happened once so far). But I usually don't go past -10 on the receiver when I watch a movie (most of the time it's between -18 and -14) so I don't run out of headroom. For people with a lot of room gain in the lower octaves I'm confident you could run these sealed.


I absolutely love the minidsp, I was a bit unsure at first, but once you get to know it (not all that hard) it's hard to go back, in stock mode it allows EQ and filters to 10hz, but in the advanced mode there's no limit really (there's a handy excell file online that does all calculations for you). Plus it works together with REW for auto EQ which does work really nicely.


I have a calibrated mic from the antimode S (which I don't use anymore) with the USB adapter, so I'm confident it's pretty accurate, I only have some graphs from native tuning with a house curve and a 14hz HPF, and one with the 12hz tuning and a 10hz HPF

caps1.jpg 49k .jpg file

caps2.jpg 51k .jpg file


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500#post_22232362
> 
> 
> Hi Archaea
> 
> I actually have no room gain at all at the main listening position



Every room has room gain. Yours is no exception. Can you post a close-mic graph vs at the LP?


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500#post_22232581
> 
> 
> Every room has room gain. Yours is no exception. Can you post a close-mic graph vs at the LP?



I'll try and make some tonight, but you're right, I exaggerated by saying NO room gain. The reality is I have no _substantial_ room gain in de low bass region at listening position (10-40hz) apart from a hump at 30 and 50hz. Other spots in the U shaped room do have more bass (I didn't measure, but it's noticeable by simply sitting/standing there). But the listening position is fixed, so simply moving a couple of feet isn't an option.


----------



## GoBlue34

Watched Underworld Awakeing last night, wow just wow. I've always been happy with my sub (had it 2 months now?) but never given it a workout like it had last night. Absolutely love feeling but not as much hearing the bass through my body.


Movie not so great but could listen to it again.







I run my sub about 3 db hot and it seemed about as perfect as I'm going to get it.


Can't wait to check out some others on the master list


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500_100#post_22230669
> 
> 
> Yes, when you say that you need to put flat frequency response in quotes.


Sorry to beat the dead horse... but how do you define *flat frequency response*? I put it in quotes to emphasize the phrase as opposed to the individual words... guess I should have made it bold instead.


Here is what Wikipedia has to say about it:


> Quote:
> When a system or component reproduces all desired input signals with no emphasis or attenuation of a particular frequency band, the system or component is said to be "flat", or to have a flat frequency response curve.


So when you finish calibrating, you have flat response, and if the EQ curve is dynamic and accurate, the flat line will move up and down in dB as you change the main volume remaining flat. But if you turn up the sub only, then the line will look like the pic bossobass posted above on post #4520 . The line will still move up and down without changing shape (assuming the calibration is good) but it won't be flat anymore regardless of volume.


----------



## Archaea

TimVG,


Man you gotta fix that ~70hz dip of 20dB!!! RIght in the kick drum wheelhouse. That frequency should be alive and well on the ported caps!Have you tried changing the driver facing orientation? Distance from wall, ect. That's a big hit on music sound in my experience.



We recently had a similar problem with bluesprings1's ported caps.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1186832/jtr-captivator/3700_20#post_22204915 


The solution in his case was actually moving his listening position three feet forward, which doesn't sound like would work for you - - - but I'd recommend trying whatever you can to fix that big null at your listening position! I bet your opinion on the subs would jump quite a bit when you get that strong kick drum in play!


----------



## Scott Simonian

Should be alive and well with any subwoofer system. It's a listening position/room related problem, obviously. Could be remedied with alternate positioning and/or multi-sub solution.


I've got a very similar problem with my system but my dip is ~50hz. It sucks.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500#post_22233177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500_100#post_22230669
> 
> 
> Yes, when you say that you need to put flat frequency response in quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to beat the dead horse... but how do you define *flat frequency response*? I put it in quotes to emphasize the phrase as opposed to the individual words... guess I should have made it bold instead.
> 
> 
> Here is what Wikipedia has to say about it:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> When a system or component reproduces all desired input signals with no emphasis or attenuation of a particular frequency band, the system or component is said to be "flat", or to have a flat frequency response curve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when you finish calibrating, you have flat response, and if the EQ curve is dynamic and accurate, the flat line will move up and down in dB as you change the main volume remaining flat. But if you turn up the sub only, then the line will look like the pic bossobass posted above on post #4520 . The line will still move up and down without changing shape (assuming the calibration is good) but it won't be flat anymore regardless of volume.
Click to expand...




Flat applies to the full bandwidth, not just bass frequencies. I have not seen many postings on AVS that show a flat full range frequency response.


In addition if you play back your system below the calibrated" reference level" master volume setting, is "measured flat" the correct FR for the system?


----------



## MKtheater

My system can be flat full bandwidth which happens to sound awesome like that. During demos I will bump up the LFE a little. I remember when I had 4 subs, dual DTS-10 and dual CS 18.2's, located in the 4 corners, and I played a demo for another member. I had it EQ'd and calibrated flat from 10hz to 15khz. He said his single THT sound like it had more bass. I told him he either runs it really hot or it is not EQ'd and there is a big peak since he never measured. We figured out that he was running about 10-12 dBs hot from 22hz and up. So I turned up the LFE 10 dBs and he then said that is what he is used to except mine went deeper.


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500#post_22233444
> 
> 
> TimVG,
> 
> Man you gotta fix that ~70hz dip of 20dB!!! RIght in the kick drum wheelhouse. That frequency should be alive and well on the ported caps!Have you tried changing the driver facing orientation? Distance from wall, ect. That's a big hit on music sound in my experience.
> 
> We recently had a similar problem with bluesprings1's ported caps.
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1186832/jtr-captivator/3700_20#post_22204915
> 
> The solution in his case was actually moving his listening position three feet forward, which doesn't sound like would work for you - - - but I'd recommend trying whatever you can to fix that big null at your listening position! I bet your opinion on the subs would jump quite a bit when you get that strong kick drum in play!



I believe the dip is related to the floor to ceiling distance, as I read about on bosso's website. moving the listening position is not an option, and the subs are fixed as well. I tried playing with delay, but it didn't work. I'll see if I can change their orientation. Asides from that dip, response looks pretty good right?


----------



## MKtheater

Hey guys, I was going thru some movies again and happen to try out LOTR:ROTK and forgot how awesome this sounds. Did anyone ever measure the scene when the ring fell into the lava?


----------



## Steveo1234

X-men first class.

Rewatched yesterday. Very good LFE with lots of variety. Should be 5 star imo.

Watched at -6db with LFE at ref.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500#post_22233177
> 
> 
> Sorry to beat the dead horse... but how do you define *flat frequency response*?.



Measured response is flat to a target reference curve. If you increase the playback volume of a particular band that band is but still flat to the reference curve only *louder* .


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4530#post_22235337
> 
> 
> Measured response is flat to a target reference curve. If you increase the playback volume of a particular band that band is but still flat to the reference curve only *louder* .



IMO it's inaccurate to call a reference curve that's not flat, flat. You can say that your system continues to respond consistent with the curve. But it's not flat, to me. It's accurately reproducing the person's desired non-flat requency response. From an overall system perspective, to me, turning up the sub is no different than designing a speaker (oh, let's say some Sonus Fabers I used to have and love) with a 3 dB upper midrange dip. It's not flat, but to my ears that kind of FR in a speaker still is initially appealing to me. As long as the speaker continues to respond linearly, it's consistent with the intended frequency response, but it's not "still flat" if I turn it up 6 dB. It's still got a 3 dB brightness dip.


If you EQed your sub's passband flat then turned up the sub, the system as a whole would not be flat. The sub within its passband still would be flat, though. So I'd never call either the Audyssey curve or a house curve "flat," to start with, and changes to interdriver balance likely simply change the unflatness of the system as a whole.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4530#post_22235656
> 
> 
> 
> If you EQed your sub's passband flat then turned up the sub, the system as a whole would not be flat. *The sub within its passband still would be flat, though*.



Just louder. All I'm saying.


----------



## MKtheater

I have a question for you guys. Why even bother making the LFE channel flat to your speakers? I mean, how does one do that anyways? What if one speaker like the center channel is going, is the LFE flat with it? How about just a front main, or one surround, or all together? Which speaker or speakers does a person calibrate flat to? I say calibrate using your test tones after you have EQ'd the speakers and subs flat. BTW, once you do this and then measure say the center channel and LFE the sub is still hot. When all my speakers are run then it is flat to the LFE.


----------



## NicksHitachi


Ive said if before, but the *sound on the Breaking Bad BR series is superb. *

 

Strong use of pans and sound rotating the sound field with dialoge and environment, possibly some of the best I've heard on a TV series.

 

The bass is excellent as well, just started last season on BR and some of the ULF effects thrown in there are very unique.  Not just during explosions and such but mood enhancers in the ULF range, the kind that make your hair stand up on back of neck...... 

 

Goin 3.5-4.0 stars on the Bass.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4530#post_22235739
> 
> 
> I have a question for you guys. Why even bother making the LFE channel flat to your speakers? I mean, how does one do that anyways? What if one speaker like the center channel is going, is the LFE flat with it? How about just a front main, or one surround, or all together? Which speaker or speakers does a person calibrate flat to? I say calibrate using your test tones after you have EQ'd the speakers and subs flat. BTW, once you do this and then measure say the center channel and LFE the sub is still hot. When all my speakers are run then it is flat to the LFE.



In a perfect world, the monitoring system used to mix the sound is flat. If not, then the soundtrack is fatally flawed. For example, if the mixer is listening to a system with a peak, he would tend to pull the low end down in the mix. If so, you would get your FR flat and complain the low end is weak.


It doesn't matter what speaker is playing, the low end is mixed to that. There has been this crazy idea around here for years that when the bass is redirected it sums to a higher level through the SW output. This is simply not true. For example, say that bass is mixed equally in the FL and FR and LFE channels using no bass management. If then bass management was engaged and the FL and FR bass was summed with the LFE bass and sent to the sub, the resulting bass level would be exactly the same. It would just put a greater load on the subwoofer, not change the level.


You can calibrate your sub to each of your satellites separately if you feel better doing it that way, but it won't make any difference in the end, unless...


You use the rumble tone (bandwidth-limited pink noise) to calibrate with. That is a flawed system for calibration because: a) the tone is 30-100 Hz and a meter is C-Weighted, so you're off by an average of 2-3dB already, assuming the FR of each of your satellite + sub combinations is perfectly flat from 30-100 Hz (it isn't) and b) because it isn't, peaks and/or dips in the 30-100 Hz range will skew the meter reading.


The only way to properly arrive at a flat level calibration is a FR sweep. You can visually average the response to a flat level only by looking at the FR graph. Doing this in stereo with the bass redirected to the sub is perfectly fine. Seaton used to recommend starting with the center channel, but in the final analysis, it won't matter significantly as far as bass level calibration.


When I use the RS meter + rumble tone and calibrate the sub to 74-75dB, then run a FR sweep, the sub is +4dB hot on the graph. So, if I only used the cal tone/meter method, then bumped the sub +10dB hot, it would actually be +14dB hot.


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500_100#post_22233475
> 
> 
> Flat applies to the full bandwidth, not just bass frequencies.


I was hoping it was clear that is also what I was talking about.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500_100#post_22235337
> 
> 
> Measured response is flat to a target reference curve. If you increase the playback volume of a particular band that band is but still flat to the reference curve only *louder* .


Okay, in this case I don't think we disagree on anything. We just have a different definition of "flat" which is fine.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500_100#post_22235739
> 
> 
> I have a question for you guys. Why even bother making the LFE channel flat to your speakers? I mean, how does one do that anyways? What if one speaker like the center channel is going, is the LFE flat with it? How about just a front main, or one surround, or all together? Which speaker or speakers does a person calibrate flat to? I say calibrate using your test tones after you have EQ'd the speakers and subs flat. BTW, once you do this and then measure say the center channel and LFE the sub is still hot. When all my speakers are run then it is flat to the LFE.


Good question. When I used to run a soundboard and EQ rooms to the PA system, I ran pink noise through all the speakers at the same time trying to approximate the volume of the program. But this was not surround sound either. And, it also was just a starting point, as the room EQ would change quite a bit just from filling all the seats with sound-absorbing people.










I am pretty sure Audyssey does each speaker individually. It also sets up a dynamic EQ curve meaning the EQ changes along with the volume knob in case your speakers change themselves as volume goes up and down. I think that is awesome, and definitely better than anything I could do manually even with good equipment. But still, I am making assumptions about Audyssey producing a "flat" starting point. Regardless, it's better of a starting point than nothing at all... But I am far from a purist, I firmly believe in adjusting the sound beyond the starting point to match your taste. It's your theatre, so it should sound the way YOU like it. So I do run my bass hot, and I like it that way.



I don't have any software to measure my frequency response... does anyone know if there is a way to connect the included mic that comes with say a Denon receiver to a computer, and if so, what software do you recommend? I don't want to invest in expensive hardware/software because hey, if I had more money for my HT, I'd rather it go into better equipment. But I am now envious of your pretty blue lines.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4530#post_22236333
> 
> 
> what software do you recommend?



REW (Room EQ Wizard) - free and great.


> Quote:
> I don't want to invest in expensive hardware/software because hey, if I had more money for my HT, I'd rather it go into better equipment. But I am now envious of your pretty blue lines.



It does really require at least some investment in hardware - mic/preamp/sound card with line in.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4530#post_22236318
> 
> 
> In a perfect world, the monitoring system used to mix the sound is flat. If not, then the soundtrack is fatally flawed. For example, if the mixer is listening to a system with a peak, he would tend to pull the low end down in the mix. If so, you would get your FR flat and complain the low end is weak.
> 
> It doesn't matter what speaker is playing, the low end is mixed to that. There has been this crazy idea around here for years that when the bass is redirected it sums to a higher level through the SW output. This is simply not true. For example, say that bass is mixed equally in the FL and FR and LFE channels using no bass management. If then bass management was engaged and the FL and FR bass was summed with the LFE bass and sent to the sub, the resulting bass level would be exactly the same. It would just put a greater load on the subwoofer, not change the level.
> 
> You can calibrate your sub to each of your satellites separately if you feel better doing it that way, but it won't make any difference in the end, unless...
> 
> You use the rumble tone (bandwidth-limited pink noise) to calibrate with. That is a flawed system for calibration because: a) the tone is 30-100 Hz and a meter is C-Weighted, so you're off by an average of 2-3dB already, assuming the FR of each of your satellite + sub combinations is perfectly flat from 30-100 Hz (it isn't) and b) because it isn't, peaks and/or dips in the 30-100 Hz range will skew the meter reading.
> 
> The only way to properly arrive at a flat level calibration is a FR sweep. You can visually average the response to a flat level only by looking at the FR graph. Doing this in stereo with the bass redirected to the sub is perfectly fine. Seaton used to recommend starting with the center channel, but in the final analysis, it won't matter significantly as far as bass level calibration.
> 
> When I use the RS meter + rumble tone and calibrate the sub to 74-75dB, then run a FR sweep, the sub is +4dB hot on the graph. So, if I only used the cal tone/meter method, then bumped the sub +10dB hot, it would actually be +14dB hot.



I also have found the test tones hot. Without EQ it is 10 dBs hot in my room and after EQ and still using test tones they are 4-5 dBs hot. The problem is people, including me, are used to very hot LFE now. However, once one boosts the low end in the single digits the effects are much better and running hot is not needed, or they blow up their subs from trying to run 5-10hz 10 dBs hot if truly flat. I have been using my center channel and REW to adjust the crossover range with my subs and to level them.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4530#post_22235739
> 
> 
> I have a question for you guys. Why even bother making the LFE channel flat to your speakers? I mean, how does one do that anyways? What if one speaker like the center channel is going, is the LFE flat with it? How about just a front main, or one surround, or all together? Which speaker or speakers does a person calibrate flat to? I say calibrate using your test tones after you have EQ'd the speakers and subs flat. BTW, once you do this and then measure say the center channel and LFE the sub is still hot. When all my speakers are run then it is flat to the LFE.


 

I don't think it affects the relative magnitude of sub response to speaker response playing one channel(mono) or more than one(multiple channels) so long as your not overdriving the sub into compression, but I normally optimize for the center channel integration.  This is especially true when I'm tweaking phase/distance/delay and gain.


----------



## freeyayo50

Just saw Dark Knight Rises last night. Sounds like this movie should have some good bass when it hits Blu Ray. Early assumption 4/5.


It's funny because I find a lot of movie theaters don't have there bass as high as we all have it in our home theater setups. Am I the only one who thinks that.


----------



## Scottfox

Most theaters have another theater right next door. Low frequencies would leak into the surrounding theaters if the subs were set loud.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Yet they still do, for the most part.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Local theaters are kind of hit and miss in many regards, such as how seriously they take getting the video and audio right. For me, the bad end of the spectrum is Krikorian theaters, and the good end is THX. The local THX here does it right, plenty of low end (not to the infrasonic level, but plenty of SPL and balance across the spectrum).


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scottfox*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4530#post_22236857
> 
> 
> Most theaters have another theater right next door. Low frequencies would leak into the surrounding theaters if the subs were set loud.



Yea, but one would think that they have sound canceling material on the walls so they don't bleed into other theaters.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Ah if only there was such a material.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Yeah, seriously.


Even several feet of solid concrete can not contain all deep bass.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4530#post_22237122
> 
> 
> Yeah, seriously.
> 
> Even several feet of solid concrete can not contain all deep bass.



How true this is! I just saw TDKR and it was awesome. My THX cinema sound awesome minus 25hz and below. This movie has potential to be 5 star. Even if it is like TDK it is a must buy! This is my new trilogy FAV! LOTR trilogy is very close though!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4530#post_22236318
> 
> 
> *There has been this crazy idea around here for years that when the bass is redirected it sums to a higher level through the SW output.* This is simply not true. For example, say that bass is mixed equally in the FL and FR and LFE channels using no bass management. If then bass management was engaged and the FL and FR bass was summed with the LFE bass and sent to the sub, the resulting bass level would be exactly the same. It would just put a greater load on the subwoofer, not change the level.





Wrong!


Acoustic coupling is not the same as electrical addition. Same theory as bass addition via multiple subwoofers. Do you get the identical gain if you place two subwoofers at the same location (co-located) as compared with a 20 foot separation of the two subwoofers?






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4530#post_22236318
> 
> 
> 
> You can calibrate your sub to each of your satellites separately if you feel better doing it that way, but it won't make any difference in the end, unless...
> 
> 
> You use the rumble tone (bandwidth-limited pink noise) to calibrate with. That is a flawed system for calibration because: a) the tone is 30-100 Hz and a meter is C-Weighted, so you're off by an average of 2-3dB already, assuming the FR of each of your satellite + sub combinations is perfectly flat from 30-100 Hz (it isn't) and b) because it isn't, peaks and/or dips in the 30-100 Hz range will skew the meter reading.
> 
> 
> The only way to properly arrive at a flat level calibration is a FR sweep. You can visually average the response to a flat level only by looking at the FR graph. Doing this in stereo with the bass redirected to the sub is perfectly fine. Seaton used to recommend starting with the center channel, but in the final analysis, it won't matter significantly as far as bass level calibration.
> 
> 
> When I use the RS meter + rumble tone and calibrate the sub to 74-75dB, then run a FR sweep, the sub is +4dB hot on the graph. So, if I only used the cal tone/meter method, then bumped the sub +10dB hot, it would actually be +14dB hot.






How can a FR sweep come up with the identical results that you get when you use a RS SPL meter set to C scale slow RMS Average? The FR sweep measures swept sine wave peaks, not total SPL RMS Average level that you get when you use an SPL meter with the typical recommended settings. That is not an apples to apples comparison!


Try the MAX settings on the Digital RS SPL meter and then make that same comparison (peaks on sweep and peaks on SPL meter with MAX setting).


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4530#post_22237296
> 
> 
> Wrong!
> 
> Acoustic coupling is not the same as electrical addition. Same theory as bass addition via multiple subwoofers. Do you get the identical gain if you place two subwoofers at the same location (co-located) as compared with a 20 foot separation of the two subwoofers?



Your comparison is irrelevant to the subject. A redirected bass system does not have +12dB more low end vs a non-redirected bass system. That's simply an absurd idea.


> Quote:
> How can a FR sweep come up with the identical results that you get when you use a RS SPL meter set to C scale slow RMS Average? The FR sweep measures swept sine wave peaks, not total SPL RMS Average level that you get when you use an SPL meter with the typical recommended settings. That is not an apples to apples comparison!
> 
> Try the MAX settings on the Digital RS SPL meter and then make that same comparison (peaks on sweep and peaks on SPL meter with MAX setting).



C'mon J, read the post before you blurt... it save a lotta time.


Meter/rumble tone vs sweep graphed using an accurate measurement rig = no contest. Doesn't matter what you set the RS meter to, or how you propose to wave it in the air, etc.


Graphing a sweep is the accurate method for leveling the system.


I'm not buying fruit, I'm leveling my subs to my satellites.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4530#post_22237592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4530#post_22237296
> 
> 
> Wrong!
> 
> Acoustic coupling is not the same as electrical addition. Same theory as bass addition via multiple subwoofers. Do you get the identical gain if you place two subwoofers at the same location (co-located) as compared with a 20 foot separation of the two subwoofers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comparison is irrelevant to the subject. A redirected bass system does not have +12dB more low end vs a non-redirected bass system. That's simply an absurd idea.
Click to expand...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4530#post_22236318
> 
> 
> *There has been this crazy idea around here for years that when the bass is redirected it sums to a higher level through the SW output.* This is simply not true. For example, say that bass is mixed equally in the FL and FR and LFE channels using no bass management. *If then bass management was engaged and the FL and FR bass was summed with the LFE bass and sent to the sub, the resulting bass level would be exactly the same.* It would just put a greater load on the subwoofer, not change the level.




Obviously your scenario of a +12 dB of boost is an absurd idea. That's why you use it as an example.


The part in bold is what I was talking about. A bass managed system will indeed couple bass in a manner that is equal to co-located subwoofers (perfect mix). A non bass managed system will have a different mix of bass because it is an acoustic mix that will change as the distance between speakers changes. Acoustic summation of signals will not be "exactly the same" as electrical summation of signals.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4530#post_22237592
> 
> 
> C'mon J, read the post before you blurt... it save a lotta time.
> 
> 
> Meter/rumble tone vs sweep graphed using an accurate measurement rig = no contest. Doesn't matter what you set the RS meter to, or how you propose to wave it in the air, etc.
> 
> 
> Graphing a sweep is the accurate method for leveling the system.
> 
> 
> I'm not buying fruit, I'm leveling my subs to my satellites.






An SPL meter can not be used to evaluate how "flat" as system's FR measures. All you can do with an SPL meter (when used as an SPL meter) is use it to set relative levels between a subwoofer and individual speakers. Setting each of your 5 main speakers to 75 dB SPL S Scale Slow Average does not mean that all the main speakers measure a "flat" FR.



Here are some charts that show 75 dB Average RMS levels (and peaks) of my receiver's test tones. The "Peak" SPL reading of the subwoofer test tone has a higher peak level than the main speaker test tone (2 dB higher). The test tones are not "flat".


 

 

 





I am not sure what method Scott uses to setup his subwoofer level relative to his main speakers, but he does run his subwoofers "hot" if you use the Bosso "eyeball method" referenced in your posting above. Why does Scott run his subwoofers hot?


----------



## Snowmanick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4500_60#post_22236490
> 
> 
> Just saw Dark Knight Rises last night. Sounds like this movie should have some good bass when it hits Blu Ray. Early assumption 4/5.
> 
> It's funny because I find a lot of movie theaters don't have there bass as high as we all have it in our home theater setups. Am I the only one who thinks that.



Good to hear there is some bass in this. My wife and I saw it last night, but the bass was non-existent. The theater is the same one I watched Prometheus in, so I know it can put out plenty of LF energy (Prometheus was nuts). My guess is since we are in the next community over from Aurora they were taking it easy as a precaution (same reason the police were doing a show of force at several theaters in the area).


Overall, great film and trilogy. I'm looking forward to watching it at home on Blu-ray. As much as it might be sacrilege to say in this thread, even without bass the film is worth seeing.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4530#post_22238246
> 
> 
> A bass managed system will indeed couple bass in a manner that is equal to co-located subwoofers (perfect mix). A non bass managed system will have a different mix of bass because it is an acoustic mix that will change as the distance between speakers changes. Acoustic summation of signals will not be "exactly the same" as electrical summation of signals.



This is baloney. Please show a credible example. If indeed you can show one, it will simply reflect improper setup/room influence/measurements and has nothing to do with the subject.



> Quote:
> An SPL meter can not be used to evaluate how "flat" as system's FR measures. All you can do with an SPL meter (when used as an SPL meter) is use it to set relative levels between a subwoofer and individual speakers. Setting each of your 5 main speakers to 75 dB SPL S Scale Slow Average does not mean that all the main speakers measure a "flat" FR.



Like I said, read the posts before you blurt. No one has said you can measure FR with a meter. Once again, in case you missed it; no one has said that you can measure FR with a meter.


Your speakers/sub responses are not flat, thus my suggestion that the tone/meter method is flawed.


> Quote:
> Here are some charts that show 75 dB Average RMS levels (and peaks) of my receiver's test tones. The "Peak" SPL reading of the subwoofer test tone has a higher peak level than the main speaker test tone (2 dB higher). The test tones are not "flat".



Yes, that was partially my point. Neither is your FR flat, making the rumble tone/RS meter method of level calibration an extremely crude method.


> Quote:
> I am not sure what method Scott uses to setup his subwoofer level relative to his main speakers, but he does run his subwoofers "hot" if you use the Bosso "eyeball method" referenced in your posting above. Why does Scott run his subwoofers hot?



Why does Scott run his subs hot? Are you serious?


The question that would actually pertain to the subject is; Was Scott's subwoofer system level-calibrated by the rumble tone/meter method?


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snowmanick*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4530#post_22238307
> 
> 
> Good to hear there is some bass in this. My wife and I saw it last night, but the bass was non-existent. The theater is the same one I watched Prometheus in, so I know it can put out plenty of LF energy (Prometheus was nuts). My guess is since we are in the next community over from Aurora they were taking it easy as a precaution (same reason the police were doing a show of force at several theaters in the area).
> 
> Overall, great film and trilogy. I'm looking forward to watching it at home on Blu-ray. As much as it might be sacrilege to say in this thread, even without bass the film is worth seeing.



I imagine there's lots of low end in this movie. I saw it last night at the local AMC and, as was Avengers, there was zero low end in the theater. I felt what I would guess to be as low as 60 Hz and nothing below that. I believe they just shut the subs off with this sort of flick because I have no other explanation for it.


Bummer. Just have to wait for the disc.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4530#post_22238365
> 
> 
> I imagine there's lots of low end in this movie. I saw it last night at the local AMC and, as was Avengers, there was zero low end in the theater. I felt what I would guess to be as low as 60 Hz and nothing below that. I believe they just shut the subs off with this sort of flick because I have no other explanation for it.
> 
> Bummer. Just have to wait for the disc.



Your town only has one movie theater?


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4530#post_22236908
> 
> 
> The local THX here does it right, plenty of low end (not to the infrasonic level, but plenty of SPL and balance across the spectrum).



I go to _Las Vegas_ a lot on vacation. I remember always making a point, of catching a flick at the _Orleans_ Century theater. Mainly because it was a THX certified theater, with a great sound system. However, about 5 years ago, _Cinemark_ bought out the Century theater chain. Unfortunately, the sound quality took a nose dive and I no longer see the THX logo prior to the beginning of movies. Cost cutting by the folks at _Cinemark_?


----------



## cuzed2

Going to take in the Dark Knight this evening at the MUVICO in Rosemont IL.

Will be my first time in one of the "high-end" theaters; hope the AQ and PQ live up to the hype...?


----------



## drewTT

Watched Lockout last night. Pretty damn good bass. Not the deepest stuff but plenty of it. Pretty horrible movie but an OK ride if you can turn your brain off.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4560#post_22238835
> 
> 
> Watched Lockout last night. Pretty damn good bass. Not the deepest stuff but plenty of it. Pretty horrible movie but an OK ride if you can turn your brain off.



Funny, I'm about to watch it now.


----------



## freeyayo50

Xmen First Class gets 4.5/5. Some nice bass scenes....especially the battleship sequence.

Listen at -10db on AVR with -2db for sub level.


----------



## freeyayo50

I rate Lockout 3.5-4/5. Decent bass throughout the movie, but like DrewTT says, it's not very deep. Can anyone check how low it goes at 01:20:55...scene where station blows up. I'm guessing 20-30Hz. It's a nice loud bass scene. Only lasts for a few seconds though.


----------



## bsoko2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4560#post_22239583
> 
> 
> I rate Lockout 3.5-4/5. Decent bass throughout the movie, but like DrewTT says, it's not very deep. Can anyone check how low it goes at 01:20:55...scene where station blows up. I'm guessing 20-30Hz. It's a nice loud bass scene. Only lasts for a few seconds though.



Movie sucks for story and bass is so-so. Not a buy!


----------



## SmokenAshes

Watched The Dark Knight Rises tonight at my local Carmike Cinema in the Big D theater. Wow even in the theater this movie has some bass! Chest hitting bass. Especially with "The Bat" loved it. Epic movie!


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsoko2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4560#post_22239633
> 
> 
> Movie sucks for story and bass is so-so. Not a buy!



Most deff agree. Movie was pretty bad.


----------



## Skylinestar

Point Blank (2010)

time frame 00:40:50 --- door thumping scene at 5-7Hz deep and loud.


----------



## ozar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4230#post_22174129
> 
> 
> Watched the Extended Cut of Rambo(2008) last night. I’ve seen the theatrical version years ago and don’t remember being this impressed with the Audio/LFE. I’m at 4 possibly 4.5 on this one. For what its worth, some users reviews online state that the Extended Cut has more oompf and is more dynamic than the theatrical cut. I also feel that the Extended version was a better movie in general.



Same here! I have every movie in the 5 star category and have listened to them all many times. The audio track on _*Rambo (2008) Extended Cut*_ is truly awesome. I didn't do any metered measurements, but I'd say that it belongs in the 4.5 stars category the way it was working over my speakers and subs. Very impressive, indeed, and well worth checking out!


----------



## DDigitalGuy05

I m glad lockout has some decent lfe in the movie,

i haven't it yet but from what i heard it's not a great movie. I gotta say, what ever happen to good acting and good story line and good plot films. :/


I'll be getting lockdown from redbox this week.


----------



## wizard8873




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4560#post_22238790
> 
> 
> Going to take in the Dark Knight this evening at the MUVICO in Rosemont IL.
> 
> Will be my first time in one of the "high-end" theaters; hope the AQ and PQ live up to the hype...?



Haha, saw it there yesterday at the same place. Great bass for a movie. Noticed that they had all the Dark Knight Rises theaters grouped together. Wanted to go see it in Imax but still all selling out quickly. Maybe sometime this week. Can't wait to get it on Blu-Ray


----------



## WagBoss

saw DKR at amc loews lincoln sq 70mm IMAX, best bass I've ever experienced in a movie by far


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wizard8873*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4560#post_22242299
> 
> 
> Haha, saw it there yesterday at the same place. Great bass for a movie. Noticed that they had all the Dark Knight Rises theaters grouped together. Wanted to go see it in Imax but still all selling out quickly. Maybe sometime this week. Can't wait to get it on Blu-Ray



Turns out MUVICO did a very nice job showing this movie.

I will be buying the BR. The bass should make it worthwhile, the story and PQ is also good


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4560#post_22241376
> 
> 
> Same here! I have every movie in the 5 star category and have listened to them all many times. The audio track on _*Rambo (2008) Extended Cut*_ is truly awesome. I didn't do any metered measurements, but I'd say that it belongs in the 4.5 stars category the way it was working over my speakers and subs. Very impressive, indeed, and well worth checking out!



I'am going to pickup _Rambo (2008) (Extended Cut)_ on BD tomorrow at _Best Buy_ for $9.99.

Also picking up _The Incredible Hulk_ on BD for $4.99.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Any new releases worth buying? I am going to BB tomorrow to pick up a handful of Blues.


----------



## cr136124

How does "Behind Enemy Lines" perform on the bass dept?


----------



## Scott Simonian

The first one with Owen Wilson? Mmm...it's okay. I can't remember any ultra deep stuff but its been a long time since Ive watched it in my HT room. I'd say 3.5-4 star bass at best.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4560#post_22243554
> 
> 
> Any new releases worth buying? I am going to BB tomorrow to pick up a handful of Blues.



I've got a demo disc full of movie trailers with DTS audio on DVD.

Will _Best Buy_ accept it as a trade-in?


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4560#post_22243681
> 
> 
> The first one with Owen Wilson? Mmm...it's okay. I can't remember any ultra deep stuff but its been a long time since Ive watched it in my HT room. I'd say 3.5-4 star bass at best.



Yep, that one. Oh well it was only 4.99 at Frys, so I just pulled the trigger.


Thanks for the info anyway....


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4560#post_22243612
> 
> 
> How does "Behind Enemy Lines" perform on the bass dept?


*The Audio: Rating the Sound*


Even better than the _"Behind Enemy Lines"_ video is the DTS-HD Lossless Master Audio 5.1 surround mix. It is a wonderfully immersive, finely constructed soundtrack, and its technical specs are impeccable.


The most noticeable aspect of the mix is how spacious dynamic range is -- particularly during the action scenes. Bass extends way down, delivering powerful low frequencies that will definitely give your subwoofer a workout. The clean highs are never overwhelmed, however, with dialogue holding its own in the mix and volume matching unnecessary. Surround use is also quite effective. A couple of sequences in particular could easily serve as top-notch demo material. The aforementioned minefield set piece is a real winner, with terrific use of the complete 360-degree soundfield, as is the sequence at the dam, which boasts a very inventive discrete effect involving a bullet. In virually all respects, this is a top-flight aural presentation.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Lol and what review was that taken from?


----------



## popalock

Man this thread moves fast!


----------



## Scott Simonian

Yes it do....


Now if only the discussion in here were constrained to _actual_ bass frequency charts.


----------



## Sujay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4560#post_22239738
> 
> 
> Watched The Dark Knight Rises tonight at my local Carmike Cinema in the Big D theater. Wow even in the theater this movie has some bass! Chest hitting bass. Especially with "The Bat" loved it. Epic movie!


The Bat scene was a "whoa, awesome" moment. Then the "explosions" scene... I thought I was going to have a heart attack.


----------



## freeyayo50

Give Man on Fire 4.5/5. Bass is nice but I wanted more of it. Movie itself is absolutely great.


----------



## wizard8873




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4560#post_22242809
> 
> 
> Turns out MUVICO did a very nice job showing this movie.
> 
> I will be buying the BR. The bass should make it worthwhile, the story and PQ is also good



Yeah, I was expecting to be disappointed but came out surprised by how they turned up the bass. Think a large part of it was that they had a lot of the theaters playing TDKR right next to each other.


----------



## ozar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4560#post_22243510
> 
> 
> I'am going to pickup _Rambo (2008) (Extended Cut)_ on BD tomorrow at _Best Buy_ for $9.99.
> 
> Also picking up _The Incredible Hulk_ on BD for $4.99.



I think you'll be very happy with the bass found in both, especially at those prices!


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4560#post_22243894
> 
> 
> Lol and what review was that taken from?


 http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/204/behindenemylines.html 


Here's yet another review:
http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Behind-Enemy-Lines-Blu-ray/6/


----------



## popalock

Just watched HTTYD last night in Bluray on my new PJ. It will be the movie I play to show off the visual competency of my setup.


I'll report back when I have the LMS Ultra's in place. This movie put my Definitive Technology Supercube Reference in a bind. I had it in safe mode several times and finally just had to turn the SMS-1 way down. As to be expected given I boosted the low end in an attempt to compensate for the inflated specs and the sub's realistic roll off @ around 20Hz.


Super fun movie though! I can't wait to watch it again with some _*real*_ subs to see what I am missing out on...


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4560#post_22243845
> 
> *The Audio: Rating the Sound*
> 
> Even better than the _"Behind Enemy Lines"_ video is the DTS-HD Lossless Master Audio 5.1 surround mix. It is a wonderfully immersive, finely constructed soundtrack, and its technical specs are impeccable.
> 
> The most noticeable aspect of the mix is how spacious dynamic range is -- particularly during the action scenes. Bass extends way down, delivering powerful low frequencies that will definitely give your subwoofer a workout. The clean highs are never overwhelmed, however, with dialogue holding its own in the mix and volume matching unnecessary. Surround use is also quite effective. A couple of sequences in particular could easily serve as top-notch demo material. The aforementioned minefield set piece is a real winner, with terrific use of the complete 360-degree soundfield, as is the sequence at the dam, which boasts a very inventive discrete effect involving a bullet. In virually all respects, this is a top-flight aural presentation.



Thanks for the additional info!


I purchased/watched the movie yesterday and the sound was good. The mine field scene was really cool, it is not WOW tripod scene level, but it was really fun to watch/hear again with my new subs.


Cheers!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4560#post_22245039
> 
> 
> I can't wait to watch it again with some _*real*_ subs to see what I am missing out on...



You will be amazed by the sound quality of this movie, specially the whole scene with the super dragon.........be ready to shake your whole house as soon you have your new subs in place and properly calibrated with you setup (SMS-1 did wonders with my Ultras too).


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4590#post_22245475
> 
> 
> You will be amazed by the sound quality of this movie, specially the whole scene with the super dragon.........be ready to shake your whole house as soon you have your new subs in place and properly calibrated with you setup (SMS-1 did wonders with my Ultras too).



Cr, I was just looking at your gallery. What kind of mains are those? I'm researching some speakers for a friend and I'm tying to get some options together for him. They look good, but would you recommend them? You can PM me if you don't want to air it out on this thread.


BTW, I bet your SVS Ultras sound great! I am going a slightly different route with sealed LMS's. I just hope they will finally satisfy my seemingly neverending LFEitch...


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4590#post_22245675
> 
> 
> Cr, I was just looking at your gallery. What kind of mains are those? I'm researching some speakers for a friend and I'm tying to get some options together for him. They look good, but would you recommend them? You can PM me if you don't want to air it out on this thread.
> 
> BTW, I bet your SVS Ultras sound great! I am going a slightly different route with sealed LMS's. I just hope they will finally satisfy my seemingly neverending LFEitch...



Nevermind. Upon further investigation, my assumption of those being the RTiA9's was correct!


Man, they look killer, I wonder how they compare to the Klipsch RF-7II's. I'm going to take that question to the Klipsch thread.


In the meantime! I'm going to go out and buy WOTW today.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4590#post_22245719
> 
> 
> In the meantime! I'm going to go out and buy WOTW today.



About time!!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4590#post_22245675
> 
> 
> Cr, I was just looking at your gallery. What kind of mains are those? I'm researching some speakers for a friend and I'm tying to get some options together for him. They look good, but would you recommend them? You can PM me if you don't want to air it out on this thread.
> 
> BTW, I bet your SVS Ultras sound great! I am going a slightly different route with sealed LMS's. I just hope they will finally satisfy my seemingly neverending LFEitch...



The fronts are Polk Audio RTi A9s. I owned before the Polk Audio RTi A7s, but I finally upgraded to these speakers (top of the line of the series) and I'm really happy with these speakers.










The A9s have a really solid bass (for movies and music), but for sure they can't compete against the two SVS PB13-Ultras. After adding the Ultras, my HT raised to a whole new level. In my case ported was the best option due to the size of my room (+4000 cf), but if you are going with dual subs I think you will be fine. I use a SMS-1 to EQ them and here is a pic of the system response at my room:

 


Where is your friend located? As you noticed in my gallery, my fronts are black and the subs are cherry. So, I decided to pull the trigger and purchased a second pair of RTi A9s but this time on cherry. So, the blacks will be soon up for sale. Touch base with your friend and let me know if he is interested.


Cheers!


----------



## bigbrain28

So, upon watching Wrath of The Titans I began to hear the most God awful sound known to man (no, not the script)... It sounded as if a speaker had blown, or was hyper extending - that crackley fart sound, you know? Upon investigation it turned out to be that there was SO MUCH BASS coming from my in-credenza center channel (center channel!) that the expelled AIR from the ports was blowing so hard on the thinner back board of the center channel's cubby hole that it was vibrating it enough to create this audible atrocity. I have literally never had this happen in any other film. The good news is that the center channel managed to handle it with out any other issues. Time to reinforce the credenza!


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4590#post_22245719
> 
> 
> I'm going to go out and buy WOTW today.



I finally re-watched the COMPLETE flick the other night. EPIC!!!!


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4560#post_22241376
> 
> 
> Same here! I have every movie in the 5 star category and have listened to them all many times. The audio track on _*Rambo (2008) Extended Cut*_ is truly awesome. I didn't do any metered measurements, but I'd say that it belongs in the 4.5 stars category the way it was working over my speakers and subs. Very impressive, indeed, and well worth checking out!



So why is this flick not listed anywhere on _The New Master List of BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts?_


----------



## Scott Simonian

^^^^


It _is_ listed, it just was never given a star rating.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4560#post_22245039
> 
> 
> Just watched HTTYD last night in Bluray on my new PJ. It will be the movie I play to show off the visual competency of my setup.
> 
> I'll report back when I have the LMS Ultra's in place. This movie put my Definitive Technology Supercube Reference in a bind. I had it in safe mode several times and finally just had to turn the SMS-1 way down. As to be expected given I boosted the low end in an attempt to compensate for the inflated specs and the sub's realistic roll off @ around 20Hz.
> 
> Super fun movie though! I can't wait to watch it again with some _*real*_ subs to see what I am missing out on...



Love this release,.... the intricacies of the soundtrack are really something. From the deepest of deep, to all the minutia,...wonderful stuff.


Pure genius sound design.



If you enjoy the visuals, with some real subwoofage, it should cover you on both fronts. Yep, you bet your sweet bippy.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4560#post_22245039
> 
> 
> Just watched HTTYD last night in Bluray on my new PJ. It will be the movie I play to show off the visual competency of my setup.
> 
> I'll report back when I have the LMS Ultra's in place. This movie put my Definitive Technology Supercube Reference in a bind. I had it in safe mode several times and finally just had to turn the SMS-1 way down. As to be expected given I boosted the low end in an attempt to compensate for the inflated specs and the sub's realistic roll off @ around 20Hz.
> 
> Super fun movie though! I can't wait to watch it again with some _*real*_ subs to see what I am missing out on...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4590#post_22247223
> 
> 
> Love this release,.... the intricacies of the soundtrack are really something. From the deepest of deep, to all the minutia,...wonderful stuff.
> 
> Pure genius sound design.
> 
> If you enjoy the visuals, with some real subwoofage, it should cover you on both fronts. Yep, you bet your sweet bippy.




Do you guys have some kind of special AVS hand book that tells you what movie your referring to? HTTYD is all greek to me.













Ian


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4590#post_22247751
> 
> 
> Do you guys have some kind of special AVS hand book that tells you what movie your referring to? HTTYD is all greek to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian


It is just one of the many, many movie acronyms that get thrown around here HTTYD is: How to Train Your Dragon.

TKDR: The Dark Night Rises

TKD: The Dark Night

And so on, and so on.


You get used to the big names quickly enough. There is the oddball one that throws me off from time to time still.


----------



## freeyayo50

Just watch Iron Man 2 and Sky Captain. Both great bass flicks. Sky Captain can stay at 5/5, but I would even bump up Iron Man 2 to 5/5. It had a lot of bass. Not as low as Sky Captain but more bass.


Next on my list is Super 8 and Rambo.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4590#post_22247776
> 
> 
> It is just one of the many, many movie acronyms that get thrown around here HTTYD is: How to Train Your Dragon.
> 
> TKDR: The Dark Night Rises
> 
> TKD: The Dark Night
> 
> And so on, and so on.
> 
> You get used to the big names quickly enough. There is the oddball one that throws me off from time to time still.


And let's not forget 2 of the most popular ones:


WOTW: War Of The Worlds

FOTP: Flight Of The Phoenix


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4590#post_22247751
> 
> 
> Do you guys have some kind of special AVS hand book that tells you what movie your referring to? HTTYD is all greek to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



Too funny! I had the same issue when I started following this thread! I figured them out quick (as Edogg mentioned). If you just google them most pop up in your browser.


The one that threw me off a few weeks back was when people were mentioning the plane crash scene in FOTP. That's your homework assignment...


----------



## bossobass

I've been meaning to post this for a while, but short of time. But, this seems the perfect time, so:


My favorite acronym is LOTR FOTR. This one took me the longest to figure out (of course, it was 10 years ago), and, the real subject of this post is that the 4 disc DVD set, special edition, extended edition, with appendices and with DD EX and DTS-ES options is my all-time, favorite soundtrack, all things considered, overall.


The Balrog sequence has been one of my favorite demos for a decade, back when I was just getting into the sealed L/T subs. I had no idea what the content was, but it was sure a crowd pleaser as a demo, and still is today:



























And later, when Frodo puts the ring on and sees the eye:











There's the giant octopus, Fool of a Took, the cave troll, damaged staircase, staring into the water, avalanche and many more great bass scenes, but as an additional bonus, this soundtrack has, by far an away, the most spectacular CC vocal track of all time.


I also wanted to mention, for anyone who's thought about or tried using SL to make their own graphs, that I've put the SpecLab download on one of my pages and the download includes all of my settings that you can simply upload into SpecLab and have the settings I currently use, ready to graph, no learning curve, no fuss, no muss.

http://www.bossobass.com/Bossobass.com/Technical%20%28cont%29.html 


Under 'Making your own graphs with Spectrumlab". There are caveats like SL doesn't play nice with Vista, it won't run on a 64 bit machine and there are notes with illustrations to show the procedure for loading my settings, etc.


I know it's time consuming to cap scenes, upload them to a host and post them here and hats off to Dr. Pain, lfe man and everyone who has done it in the past like Kweezer, Scott, et al. They got me interested in spectrographs and it opened a whole new world to me. But, it's time for the next-gen to grab the torch. The graphs are dwindling in this thread. Just thought I'd mention it...


----------



## MKtheater

I always use the Balrog scene as a demo. I love that scene and not just for bass.


----------



## carp

Bosso, you mentioned specifically the lord of the rings dvd's being impressive, are the blu-rays any less impressive? I bought the extended dvd's when they came out and have watched them many times and I keep meaning to get the extended blu-rays but haven't gotten around to it yet.


Years ago before we had kids the wife and I watched all 3 extended movies back to back to back. It was a below 0 December day so we hunkered down and did the marathon. That was on my old 65 inch RPTV and a svs cylinder sub and I was loving it. I wish I could do that now on the 158 inch and dual submersives. Ain't gonna happen until the kids get a lot older.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Dude! Dave....I swear we have the most similar favorite scenes for demos and stuff. And I mean, right down to the exact scene.







Most people mention the other two for bass. For me, it's always FOTR. I even made some of the bass charts in the archives on page one.


And hell yeah, new website!


----------



## maxmercy

Bosso/Scott,


Any scuttlebutt on whether LOTR BDs are bassically neutered compared to the DVDs?


The DVDs are powerful. I may have to rewatch since last I saw them I didn't have the same freq response at each main seat.....


JSS


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4590#post_22249006
> 
> 
> Dude! Dave....I swear we have the most similar favorite scenes for demos and stuff. And I mean, right down to the exact scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people mention the other two for bass. For me, it's always FOTR. I even made some of the bass charts in the archives on page one.
> 
> And hell yeah, new website!













Plenty of ULF in this one. When the cave troll whips the chain at bow and arrow guy and the chains hit the walls around him... all the way down to below 3 Hz.



Carp & Max: I've never viewed/heard the BR versions. The 12 disc EE box set is all I'm ever going to be interested in for this series. I'm sure the picture is worth the BR price of admission, but there's something about the EE set for me.


And, seriously, listen to Gandolf's (and the bad-guy white haired dude as well) voice throughout and especially when in the mines. Superb mic/mic pre used, no Q. Great mix as well. Just sounds the way I wish every soundtrack could do vocals. Sadly, not. They're all over the map and usually pretty crappy. FOTR is simply superb.


I guess we won't know about content down low unless someone with the BR runs graphs


----------



## cr136124

Hey guys......I just received my copy of Tron Legacy/Tron Classic and it is A M A Z I N G ...........thanks eBay!!!


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4590#post_22248254
> 
> 
> Too funny! I had the same issue when I started following this thread! I figured them out quick (as Edogg mentioned). If you just google them most pop up in your browser.
> 
> The one that threw me off a few weeks back was when people were mentioning the plane crash scene in FOTP. That's your homework assignment...




I'm very familiar with Flight Of the Phoenix. Been discussed for a few years here. LOTR and WOTW are abbreviations I'm also familiar with. But some of the latest titles leave me guessing, since I don't spend as much time on this forum like I use to. Thanks.




Ian


----------



## wse

Here is my short list for Blu Ray demos:


On a ten feet wide screen with B&W 800Diamonds driven by Classé CA-M600 and SSP-800 Sound is my pleasure










DTS-HD Master Audio™ 7.1 & Aspect ratio: 2.40:1

- Captain America 3D

- Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol

- Inception

- Tron Legacy

- Hugo

- Real Steel

- Cars 2

- Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides 3D

- Keeping Score: Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique


Dolby True HD 7.1: Super 8



DTS-HD Master Audio™ 5.1 & Aspect ratio: 2.40:1

Rango

The Three Musketeers 3D

Source Code

This Is It

Iron Man 2

Knowing

War of the Worlds

X-Men: The Last Stand

King Kong

Live Free, Die Hard

The Dark Knight

The Matrix

Master and Commander

House of Daggers

Prince of Persia


----------



## MrSmithers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4590#post_22250001
> 
> 
> I guess we won't know about content down low unless someone with the BR runs graphs


I have the BR's, I'll put looking at them in SpecLab at the top of my list, I had no idea the DVD's had such aggressive sub 10Hz content. I really need to measure my signal chain first though, and to do either of those things I have to be home instead of on the road. For signal chain I can run the MKV off the PC to an external soundcard to the AVR and then the sub out on the AVR back to the external soundcard. The soundcard is very flat to very low based on a loopback test I've done on it but I don't know anything about what the AVR does yet. Is the best way to check that just to do a frequency sweep in REW with the above mentioned connections? What kind of numbers have people seen for AVR roll-off?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4590#post_22248561
> 
> 
> I always use the Balrog scene as a demo. I love that scene and not just for bass.




Same here. This was one of my first ever demo scenes for HT when the disc first came out years ago and I still love to use it at times. I actually start it at the cave troll part and let it play up until Gandalf falls.......awesome demo stuff!


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4590#post_22250001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of ULF in this one. When the cave troll whips the chain at bow and arrow guy and the chains hit the walls around him... all the way down to below 3 Hz.
> 
> Carp & Max: I've never viewed/heard the BR versions. The 12 disc EE box set is all I'm ever going to be interested in for this series. I'm sure the picture is worth the BR price of admission, but there's something about the EE set for me.
> 
> And, seriously, listen to Gandolf's (and the bad-guy white haired dude as well) voice throughout and especially when in the mines. Superb mic/mic pre used, no Q. Great mix as well. Just sounds the way I wish every soundtrack could do vocals. Sadly, not. They're all over the map and usually pretty crappy. FOTR is simply superb.
> 
> I guess we won't know about content down low unless someone with the BR runs graphs



What part of the movie is this scene? I would like to run this thru my subs to see how they handle it.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4590#post_22249911
> 
> 
> Bosso/Scott,
> 
> Any scuttlebutt on whether LOTR BDs are bassically neutered compared to the DVDs?
> 
> The DVDs are powerful. I may have to rewatch since last I saw them I didn't have the same freq response at each main seat.....
> 
> JSS



Good question. I'll have to look into by watching it again. I haven't spun up the BD version as much as I have the dvd version. I don't have the ability to graphically monitor BD's yet either but I'll look into it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4590#post_22250789
> 
> 
> What part of the movie is this scene? I would like to run this thru my subs to see how they handle it.



Which part? Most of what was just mentioned was during the middle of the movie while they are in the mine.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Hey, Bosso. I spec'd the intro video from your new webpage.


----------



## maxmercy

Reminds me of the Ironhide flip....


JSS


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4590#post_22250789
> 
> 
> What part of the movie is this scene? I would like to run this thru my subs to see how they handle it.



THIS:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4590#post_22250485
> 
> 
> Same here. This was one of my first ever demo scenes for HT when the disc first came out years ago and I still love to use it at times. *I actually start it at the cave troll part and let it play up until Gandalf falls*.......awesome demo stuff!



I actually start at: "Fool of a took! Throw yourself down there next time and rid us of your stupidity!". The low end out of the shaft is a great start to one of the best sequences in soundtrack history.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4590#post_22251190
> 
> 
> Hey, Bosso. I spec'd the intro video from your new webpage.



Awesome. And, that's a compressed version. You should hear it at full quality.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4590#post_22250127
> 
> 
> I'm very familiar with Flight Of the Phoenix. Been discussed for a few years here. LOTR and WOTW are abbreviations I'm also familiar with. But some of the latest titles leave me guessing, since I don't spend as much time on this forum like I use to. Thanks.
> 
> Ian



Flight of the Phoenix...?


Wait? It's not Farce of the Penguins. Always wondered why there would have been such great ULF on a show about Penguins.


----------



## Toe

Good call Bosso. I used to start it just a bit before that where they run into the tomb and Gandalf reads the passage, but your starting point is better I think. Those drum hits out of the shaft like you mention is a great start to the whole sequence.......such a great demo piece. I love it when the Cave Troll is whipping that chain around the room, or when the mine is cracking apart when they are on the crazy steep stairs.........man, I need to watch this again!


Have you or anyone else compared the EE DVD to the EE blu ray to confirm it is the same? It sounded/felt the same to me when watching the blu ray, but it had been a while since I had watched it so who knows. Would love to see some comparison graphs if anyone has by chance done them.


----------



## carp

Yeah, that's the thing about that scene. Not only is the bass great but the surround (with the chain whipping around, arrows, etc.) is also incredible. Ok that's it, I need to buy the blu-rays.


----------



## bgillyjcu

Watched Underworld Awakening last night...I see it is in the 5 star region and I didn't know that before watching it. When the Big Wolf starts walking...I just started smiling! The PB13 was rocking the theater.


Do we have any charts for this flick yet??


----------



## bossobass

Since I had the disc in to make a file of scenes, I'll share the copies:


The Avalanche:










Octopus caves in entrance to mines:










Drums out of the shaft:










Cave troll enters:










Cave troll swings chain:










Cave troll falls:










Staircase falls:










Balrog appears, breathes fire and gives chase:










Look into the mirror:










There are quite a few more great scenes, and I agree with others, the surround mix is as good as it gets with vocals moving off center with the characters, arrows whizzing past your head, swords clanging, birds flying around you, etc.


It's my pick for overall best soundtrack. Other movies have better bass moments, but this one gets my nod to best overall.


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4620#post_22253380
> 
> 
> It's my pick for overall best soundtrack. Other movies have better bass moments, but this one gets my nod to best overall.



Agreed, plenty of killer sound throughout the movie. I love the "get off the road!" scene with the black rider, extending through the Inn of the Prancing Pony scene.


----------



## Toe












One of my favorite things about the FOTR audio is the parts when the vocals spill out into the surround speakers and just engulf you! I would have to watch again to give specific examples, but there are a handful of moments in this film where they do this to dramatic effect and I have never heard a movie track that does it better.


My projector has been out for repair for ~3 weeks and was sitting on my door step when I got home from work today. FOTR will definitely be getting a spin here very soon as I have not watched it since last summer.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Wow.


----------



## edoggrc51

Ok, time to fire up the rig tonight!


----------



## MKtheater

I always start the demo from "To the bridge of kaza doom" and then that awesome score hits and everyone is hooked! I have been using that scene for sub and speaker comparisons since I came out. I love the sound of that disc.


----------



## Scott Simonian

If I am in the mood for it, I'll start at the giant octopus...thing....part. Lol. And then fast forward to, "Fool of a Took!".










Good stuff. Takes me back...


AND WOAH BOY! James, that is post number 10,000 for you.


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4620#post_22255297
> 
> 
> I always start the demo from "To the bridge of kaza doom" and then that awesome score hits and everyone is hooked! I have been using that scene for sub and speaker comparisons since I came out. I love the sound of that disc.



Cool, way to be open about it...


----------



## ken wu

My speclab caps for the LOTR:FOTR (bluray disc part2, DTS core SW out of pre-pro) look a bit tamed compared to bosso's:




18' 22" Octopus caves in entrance to mines:













29' 44" Cave troll enters:













56' 56" Look into mirror:


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4620#post_22255308
> 
> 
> Cool, way to be open about it...



Lol!


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4620#post_22255359
> 
> 
> Lol!



Expect to see some graphs from Brokeback Mountain soon


----------



## edoggrc51

^^^^


I bet they go DEEP!


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4620#post_22255346
> 
> 
> My speclab caps for the LOTR:FOTR (bluray disc part2, DTS core SW out of pre-pro) look a bit tamed compared to bosso's:
> 
> 18' 22" Octopus caves in entrance to mines:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29' 44" Cave troll enters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 56' 56" Look into mirror:



Man, that looks so weak in comparison, maybe I should hold off on buying the blu-ray's after all....


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4620#post_22255346
> 
> 
> My speclab caps for the LOTR:FOTR (bluray disc part2, DTS core SW out of pre-pro) look a bit tamed compared to bosso's:



Is this the Extended Edition on Bluray or the Theatrical Edition?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4620#post_22255487
> 
> 
> Man, that looks so weak in comparison, maybe I should hold off on buying the blu-ray's after all....



Impossible to say for sure as they measured differently and there is no way to see if their levels are identical from one post to another. The content looks exactly the same, just different measured level. Turn it up and the results will be identical.


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4620#post_22255477
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> I bet they go DEEP!



Only in the Extended Edition...


----------



## ken wu

What I measured was extended edition of bluray.

I can honestly say that these caps do look the same on dvd and bluray (both extended versions).


Bosso's were captued at his LP under a lot more playback level or setting than I did.


The level I chose to settle was based on a dvd ( 5.1 audio toolkit DVD that came with the submersive) which contains some signals labelled at -20dBFS.










And this is from Avia DVD, sweep signal -20dBFS:


----------



## MKtheater

Lol! Don't tell my wife! It was supposed to say it came out. 10000 posts, I did not even realize. I need a life!


----------



## bossobass

Nah, they're pretty much spot on. As ken mentions, he's using a different color scale and I'm running +6dB hot (part of the exercise was testing new subs at reference +). It also helps to know the roll off of whatever AVRs analog SW output since that's where the feed signal is coming from.


If he bumps +6dB from where he made this graph and you study the color scale difference, they're the same content. Also, when I mic from the LP, there is always some noise down low at around -45dB.











Ken,


Can you do one of the cave troll chain whip and/or the Balrog on the bridge? I'd like to compare the ULF in those 2 scenes.


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4620#post_22255891
> 
> 
> Nah, they're pretty much spot on. As ken mentions, he's using a different color scale and I'm running +6dB hot (part of the exercise was testing new subs at reference +). It also helps to know the roll off of whatever AVRs analog SW output since that's where the feed signal is coming from.
> 
> If he bumps +6dB from where he made this graph and you study the color scale difference, they're the same content. Also, when I mic from the LP, there is always some noise down low at around -45dB.
> 
> 
> Ken,
> 
> Can you do one of the cave troll chain whip and/or the Balrog on the bridge? I'd like to compare the ULF in those 2 scenes.



My soundcard has a signaificant roll-0ff curve below 20Hz compared to most, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

I attempted a compensation on speclab which I described at this thread (post #8).


I'm planning on capturing from bluray on computer hoping that could take the cheesy soundcard out of the equation, but that may take some time.

If you are still interested in my caps from pro-pro, I may need more accurate time stamp to get it right.

My earlier caps were what I could identify to be the same scene you provided.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4620#post_22255985
> 
> 
> My soundcard has a signaificant roll-0ff curve below 20Hz compared to most, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> I attempted a compensation on speclab which I described at this thread (post #8).
> 
> I'm planning on capturing from bluray on computer hoping that could take the cheesy soundcard out of the equation, but that may take some time.
> 
> If you are still interested in my caps from pro-pro, I may need more accurate time stamp to get it right.
> 
> My earlier caps were what I could identify to be the same scene you provided.



As I've posted before, your SC loopback measurement is irrelevant to a SL graph in nearly every case. Since the blocking caps that cause the roll off in analog components are almost always in the analog output stage, that would not affect your SL graph when plugging the AVR into your SC. In that case, the analog output of the SC (which you use to create the loopback graph) is not in the chain, but only the analog input is. From there, it's digital into SL.


Instead, what matters when you graph off the AVRs analog SW out is the loopback measurement of the AVR.


Time stamps are a no go as my version is the 2 disc set, so the time stamps are different from the DVD/BR.


If you toggle back one page, the scene where Frodo puts on the ring and sees the eye would be a good one. It's pretty simple to nail; he puts the rings on and LFE begins... he takes the ring off and LFE ends abruptly.


Thanks...


----------



## freeyayo50

How do you read the frequency charts. Hot areas mean what? Is that the intensity at that frequency?


Do the numbers on the left mean volume/loudness? Higher the number, the louder it is?


----------



## freeyayo50

Saving Private Ryan gets a firm 5/5. Tons of LFE during battle scenes....first scene and last scene especially. Great bass for a great movie.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4620#post_22256919
> 
> 
> Saving Private Ryan gets a firm 5/5. Tons of LFE during battle scenes....first scene and last scene especially. Great bass for a great movie.



I would agree fully, however, nothing goes below 30hz in SPR so...not up to 5 star status in this thread.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4620#post_22256976
> 
> 
> I would agree fully, however, nothing goes below 30hz in SPR so...not up to 5 star status in this thread.



Yea unfortunately, I would still give it 5 for just the sheer amount of bass. Just my opinion







lol


Been trying to watch bass flicks not on the rating list yet like Fight Club, Kick Ass, some other older action flicks with DTS/DD tracks.


----------



## SbWillie

Read the charts just like a weather radar (colorwise). Faint bass is green the strongest/louest/hardest hitting is pink/purple. Purple or black would destroy your room vs. your roof/car getting demolished with hail in a supercell!


----------



## freeyayo50

Thanks, what does the numbers on the left mean? I know the top is frequency.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Time.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Lockout - sounded like a three star to me. Had some trouble concentrating on the LFE... my brain kept trying to go into a coma to avoid losing too many IQ points. That was one bad movie.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Bummer, was kind of looking forward to that one. Oh well, maybe drink before watching.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4650#post_22258025
> 
> 
> Thanks, what does the numbers on the left mean? I know the top is frequency.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4650#post_22258766
> 
> 
> Time.



Time as in how long the frequency lasts for?


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4620#post_22256095
> 
> 
> As I've posted before, your SC loopback measurement is irrelevant to a SL graph in nearly every case. Since the blocking caps that cause the roll off in analog components are almost always in the analog output stage, that would not affect your SL graph when plugging the AVR into your SC. In that case, the analog output of the SC (which you use to create the loopback graph) is not in the chain, but only the analog input is. From there, it's digital into SL.
> 
> Instead, what matters when you graph off the AVRs analog SW out is the loopback measurement of the AVR.
> 
> Time stamps are a no go as my version is the 2 disc set, so the time stamps are different from the DVD/BR.
> 
> If you toggle back one page, the scene where Frodo puts on the ring and sees the eye would be a good one. It's pretty simple to nail; he puts the rings on and LFE begins... he takes the ring off and LFE ends abruptly.
> 
> Thanks...



Thank You for the reply.


Did you mean that the soundcard won't cause as many changes in ULF as the AVR/player? The signal chain has to go through the soundcard if I'm trying to analyze the SW output from the pre-pro. Using different soundcard should cause some variations in the ULF. I have no ways to measure it but to my knowledge the player and the processor don't roll off as much.



Your "frodo sees sauron" scene:











Here's my capture, 1hr16'28" on the 2nd disc of bluray:












Next is from the same scene only bumped a few dBs:


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4650#post_22259710
> 
> 
> Thank You for the reply.
> 
> Did you mean that the soundcard won't cause as many changes in ULF as the AVR/player? The signal chain has to go through the soundcard if I'm trying to analyze the SW output from the pre-pro. Using different soundcard should cause some variations in the ULF. I have no ways to measure it but to my knowledge the player and the processor don't roll off as much.



I mean the SC roll off should not be relevant in your case because it takes the input from the AVR and converts it to digital and routs it to Speclab. So, its analog output roll off is irrelevant. People make this mistake regularly. They do a loopback measurement of their SCs analog in to analog out, but they don't use the analog out to make measurements. So, when they create a 'correction file' of their SC, based on the analog I/O loopback measurement, they are errantly affecting the measurements with the correction file.


OTOH, the signal is coming from your AVR Analog Out, so its roll off is dominant and depends on what AVR you use. The Onks I've measured are down -3dB at 3 Hz. Your player is not contributing to the roll off because its signal is being sent to the AVR in the digital realm via HDMI.


This is interesting; the comparo shows same content all except for the little area I circled.











I don't know what that is. Otherwise, we're good. My FR at the LP is not dead flat, I use different windowing, higher resolution and a different color scale, but they're close enough to see that the BR is pretty much identical to the SE DTS-ES track.


Thanks for the posts.


----------



## wse

Here are great demo scenes:


Inception

- The Dream Is Collapsing

- An Introduction to Shared Dreaming


The Dark Knight

- Bank Robbery

- Gotham Streets Showdown

- Joker's Magic Trick & Proposal

- Extracting Lau from Hong Kong


Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World

- A Surprise Attack


Tron: Legacy

- The Light Cycle Battle Tron: Legacy

- Sam Duels Rinzler

- Getting Ready for the Games

- Light Jet Battle

- Betrayed by Zuse


Avatar

- The Destruction of Hometree

- The Spirits Gather Around Jake

- Experiencing Freedom in an Avatar

- The Na'vi Fight Back w/the Aid of Eywa


Casino Royale

- Chase to the Embassy


Wall-E

- Dancing in Space

- Fixing Wall-E

- Wall-E and Eve's Introductions

- Wall-E Shows Eve His Home

- The Repair Ward


The Incredibles

- Dash Runs on Water


Star Trek

- Drilling Platform Fight


Ratatouille

- The Old Lady Discovers the Colony

- Cooking with Lightning


Cars

- Radiator Springs Racing Team


Iron Man 2

- The Stark Expo

- A Fight Between Friends


Gladiator:

- The First Battle for New Gladiators


House of Flying Daggers

- Fight Through the Bamboo Forrest

- The Echo Game


Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen

- The Fall of Optimus Prime


Apocalypse Now: Redux

- Ride of the Valkyries


Apollo 13

- The Launch of Apollo 13


Mission: Impossible -Ghost Protocol

- Crawling Across the Burj Khalifa with Broken Gloves


Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace

- The Third and Final Lap of the Podrace


Great music on Blu Ray


Peter Gabriel True Blood


Eagles: Farewell Tour I - Live From Melbourne

- Hotel California

- The Boys of Summer

- Life's Been Good


Michael Jackson: This Is It

- Smooth Criminal

- Beat It Michael Jackson: This Is It

- The Way You Make Me Feel (Take 2)


30 Wrapped Around Your Finger The Police: Certifiable - Live in Buenos Aires


The Police: Certifiable: Walking on the Moon - Live in Buenos Aires


The 25th Anniversary Rock & Roll Hall of Fame: Gimme Shelter (U2 w/ Mick Jagger, Fergie & will.i.am)


Symphonie Fantastique Berlioz SFS


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4650#post_22260334
> 
> 
> Here are great demo scenes:
> 
> Inception
> 
> - The Dream Is Collapsing
> 
> - An Introduction to Shared Dreaming
> 
> The Dark Knight
> 
> - Bank Robbery
> 
> - Gotham Streets Showdown
> 
> - Joker's Magic Trick & Proposal
> 
> - Extracting Lau from Hong Kong
> 
> Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World
> 
> - A Surprise Attack
> 
> Tron: Legacy
> 
> - The Light Cycle Battle Tron: Legacy
> 
> - Sam Duels Rinzler
> 
> - Getting Ready for the Games
> 
> - Light Jet Battle
> 
> - Betrayed by Zuse
> 
> Avatar
> 
> - The Destruction of Hometree
> 
> - The Spirits Gather Around Jake
> 
> - Experiencing Freedom in an Avatar
> 
> - The Na'vi Fight Back w/the Aid of Eywa
> 
> Casino Royale
> 
> - Chase to the Embassy
> 
> Wall-E
> 
> - Dancing in Space
> 
> - Fixing Wall-E
> 
> - Wall-E and Eve's Introductions
> 
> - Wall-E Shows Eve His Home
> 
> - The Repair Ward
> 
> The Incredibles
> 
> - Dash Runs on Water
> 
> Star Trek
> 
> - Drilling Platform Fight
> 
> Ratatouille
> 
> - The Old Lady Discovers the Colony
> 
> - Cooking with Lightning
> 
> Cars
> 
> - Radiator Springs Racing Team
> 
> Iron Man 2
> 
> - The Stark Expo
> 
> - A Fight Between Friends
> 
> Gladiator:
> 
> - The First Battle for New Gladiators
> 
> House of Flying Daggers
> 
> - Fight Through the Bamboo Forrest
> 
> - The Echo Game
> 
> Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
> 
> - The Fall of Optimus Prime
> 
> Apocalypse Now: Redux
> 
> - Ride of the Valkyries
> 
> Apollo 13
> 
> - The Launch of Apollo 13
> 
> Mission: Impossible -Ghost Protocol
> 
> - Crawling Across the Burj Khalifa with Broken Gloves
> 
> Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace
> 
> - The Third and Final Lap of the Podrace
> 
> Great music on Blu Ray
> 
> Peter Gabriel True Blood
> 
> Eagles: Farewell Tour I - Live From Melbourne
> 
> - Hotel California
> 
> - The Boys of Summer
> 
> - Life's Been Good
> 
> Michael Jackson: This Is It
> 
> - Smooth Criminal
> 
> - Beat It Michael Jackson: This Is It
> 
> - The Way You Make Me Feel (Take 2)
> 
> 30 Wrapped Around Your Finger The Police: Certifiable - Live in Buenos Aires
> 
> The Police: Certifiable: Walking on the Moon - Live in Buenos Aires
> 
> The 25th Anniversary Rock & Roll Hall of Fame: Gimme Shelter (U2 w/ Mick Jagger, Fergie & will.i.am)
> 
> 
> Symphonie Fantastique Berlioz SFS















Wow! How long did it take you to do this?




Ian


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4650#post_22260930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! How long did it take you to do this? Ian



I have about 450 Blu Ray and am a movie Buff







I am planning to update the list soon










Also, I am looking forward to see this technology incorporated into AV Receivers: Multi-Dimensional Audio (MDA)

http://www.srslabs.com/landing.aspx?id=2459 


Currently Yamaha and Marantz use SRS technology


----------



## Scott Simonian

That's.....that's going to be a while.


----------



## freeyayo50

Just watched Taken. Giving it 3-3.5/5. It was just ok in the bass department.


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4650#post_22260270
> 
> 
> I mean the SC roll off should not be relevant in your case because it takes the input from the AVR and converts it to digital and routs it to Speclab. So, its analog output roll off is irrelevant. People make this mistake regularly. They do a loopback measurement of their SCs analog in to analog out, but they don't use the analog out to make measurements. So, when they create a 'correction file' of their SC, based on the analog I/O loopback measurement, they are errantly affecting the measurements with the correction file.



So if I understand you right, the roll off data measured by soundcard loopback was only generated from the analog out?

Since I have no way to measure all the equipments in the chain, measuring some ULF test tones may bring more info.


Took sometime to search test tones of ULF to burn into a CD, all I can find so far is 10-300Hz sine waves from the realtraps site.

Unless anyone can point a way to a 1-10Hz sine wave signal for me to observe what they measure up in the signal chain on speclab, here's some of the captures:


10Hz~ 


15~17Hz 


18~21Hz 


24~27Hz 


28~31Hz 


Rest of the caps are HERE 


My soundcard roll-off: [email protected], [email protected] Above 10Hz the deviation was minor juding from the speclab captures.


----------



## edoggrc51

Here ya go: http://realmofexcursion.com/downloads.htm


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4650#post_22263837
> 
> 
> Here ya go: http://realmofexcursion.com/downloads.htm


+1


Lil 5Hz action for you...


Might want to mute your computer speakers because it doesn't sound pretty!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hs_K-oHL_Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## coolcat4843

Has anyone charted the _'Jericho Missile Demostration Scene'_ from *Iron Man*?

It's very brief, but one of my favorite demo scenes.


----------



## Jindrak

Most of those scenes wse just gave are going to be on the Ultimate Bass Demo Disc. Here are some readings of Underworld: Awakening. Some of these scenes will also be on the disc.


Near the beginning, when Selene kills the flamethrower guy:

 


Gun shots in the tunnel scene:

 


Lycans vs Vampires Shootout (also has automatic gunfire):

 


When the elevator's are blown up:

 


And most surprising of all, the credits at the end of the movie:

 



Links:
http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/5124/creditszd.jpg 
http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/7696/elevatorexplosion.jpg 
http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/6295/flamethrowerexplodes.jpg 
http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/476/gunshotsintunnel.jpg 
http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/5282/lycanandvampireshootout.jpg


----------



## myav6000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4650#post_22263837
> 
> 
> Here ya go: http://realmofexcursion.com/downloads.htm



Thanks!


Same volume on the prepro, levels adjusted to match -20dBFS 20-50Hz:

1-30 Hz sweep collection 


20, 30, 40, 50, 70 Hz sine waves[/ur]


 1, 5, 6 ,7, 8, 9, 10Hz sine waves 


1Hz 


Cheers,

ken wu


----------



## obsi

Just saw Dr. Seus' The Lorax, nice lfe, kinda hot though so had to play it 3db cool...NOT!


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obsi*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4650#post_22265452
> 
> 
> Just saw Dr. Seus' The Lorax, nice lfe, kinda hot though so had to play it 3db cool...NOT!


A NOT joke, are we still living in the 90's?


----------



## obsi

Trying my best to


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4650#post_22264206
> 
> 
> Has anyone charted the _'Jericho Missile Demostration Scene'_ from *Iron Man*?
> 
> It's very brief, but one of my favorite demo scenes.



According to the first page of this thread and time stamp it should be this:
 


"IronMan" SE Blu-ray TrueHD


2. Chap 2 (0:15:28 - 0:15:48)
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3165/...c462cd56_o.jpg


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obsi*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4650#post_22265452
> 
> 
> Just saw Dr. Seus' The Lorax, nice lfe, kinda hot though so had to play it 3db cool...NOT!



Always wondered about this one as its done by Randy Thom . Randy is the same guy that did a bunch of the 5 star movies on this thread like HTTYD and WOTW but the few reviews I read about the Lorax did not seem to mention outstanding Bass/LFE.


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4440#post_22217701
> 
> 
> 
> WOTW still tops the charts after all these years. Almost no one knows that the most difficult scene in the movie to accurately reproduce is the plane crash scene as heard in the basement. It never gets any mention and certainly isn't on anyone's list, but that's because it's almost all


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obsi*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4650#post_22265452
> 
> 
> Just saw Dr. Seus' The Lorax, nice lfe, kinda hot though so had to play it 3db cool...NOT!



Anyone else had a chance to see this?

Movie seems so-so, but, if its Randy Thom style LFE im going to buy the movie just for that..


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4590#post_22248444
> 
> 
> I also wanted to mention, for anyone who's thought about or tried using SL to make their own graphs, that I've put the SpecLab download on one of my pages and the download includes all of my settings that you can simply upload into SpecLab and have the settings I currently use, ready to graph, no learning curve, no fuss, no muss.
> http://www.bossobass.com/Bossobass.com/Technical%20%28cont%29.html
> 
> Under 'Making your own graphs with Spectrumlab". There are caveats like SL doesn't play nice with Vista, it won't run on a 64 bit machine and there are notes with illustrations to show the procedure for loading my settings, etc.
> 
> I know it's time consuming to cap scenes, upload them to a host and post them here and hats off to Dr. Pain, lfe man and everyone who has done it in the past like Kweezer, Scott, et al. They got me interested in spectrographs and it opened a whole new world to me. But, it's time for the next-gen to grab the torch. The graphs are dwindling in this thread. Just thought I'd mention it...



Thank you a lot.

I downloaded the link and loaded the ini-file. Speclabs seems to be working as its plotting the background noise in the system. But, I dont have a standalone Blueray player. Is it possible to have speclabs graph a blue-ray movie that is playing on the computer without he use of external equipment? Id like to jjust have speclabs graph the audio sent from the computer and out to the HDMI.


----------



## WagBoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4600_100#post_22264206
> 
> 
> Has anyone charted the _'Jericho Missile Demostration Scene'_ from *Iron Man*?
> 
> It's very brief, but one of my favorite demo scenes.



my favourite demo scene by far too


----------



## Jindrak

Ah, the WotW plane crash scene. Another goodie I have on my list for the Bass Demo Disc.


----------



## coolcat4843

Looking for a great demo disc?


Go to _Walmart_ and pickup a copy of Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen 

on BD for $5.


Reference quality picture and foundation shaking lossless audio.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22268869
> 
> 
> Looking for a great demo disc?
> 
> Go to _Walmart_ and pickup a copy of Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
> 
> on BD for $5.
> 
> Reference quality picture and foundation shaking lossless audio.



A demo worthy pick to be sure but a crapfest of a movie.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22268907
> 
> 
> A demo worthy pick to be sure but a crapfest of a movie.



Can't beat it for only five bucks!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22269035
> 
> 
> Can't beat it for only five bucks!



I beg to differ... I tossed it back into the five dollar bin in favor of American Psycho on BR. Who needs five star LFE when you can have a monologue on Phil Collins and Genesis


----------



## bossobass

The wife and I watched Batman Begins last night. She turns to me and says "Whoa, check out Scarecrow's voice!".


Indeed:











So much for "Below 20 Hz is [fill in the blank with incorrect assessment], so why have it?". Scarecrow's voice is all below 20 Hz.


Great flick and great night at the home movies.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22269257
> 
> 
> I beg to differ... I tossed it back into the five dollar bin in favor of *American Psycho* on BR.



I would have tossed _American Psycho_ in the trash can, because of lousy picture and audio quality.

Never settle for mediocre blu-ray releases.

Your sending the wrong message to the studios.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22269282
> 
> 
> The wife and I watched Batman Begins last night. She turns to me and says "Whoa, check out Scarecrow's voice!".
> 
> Indeed:
> 
> So much for "Below 20 Hz is [fill in the blank with incorrect assessment], so why have it?". Scarecrow's voice is all below 20 Hz.
> 
> Great flick and great night at the home movies.



Oh yes. That's an older documented single digit cap right there. I know you do all your graphs at the LP now but measured digitally, there is plenty of content in his voice ~2hz.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22270130
> 
> 
> I would have tossed _American Psycho_ in the trash can, because of lousy picture and audio quality.
> 
> Never settle for mediocre blu-ray releases.
> 
> Your sending the wrong message to the studios.



I told them I like seeing Blu-Ray movies in the five dollar bin. I wouldn't have spent a dime more than that... the same BR up here in Canada is $10. Got my copy of American Psycho the last time I was in the US, a few weeks ago.


Transformers 2 on the other hand was such a bad movie I don't think I'll ever buy it. I don't need to when I own so many other five star LFE movies. At least I get some entertainment from AP.


But who knows... if it's still in the five dollar bin next time I'm in the US, I might go ahead and get it to have it for the Rifftrax.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22269282
> 
> 
> The wife and I watched Batman Begins last night. She turns to me and says "Whoa, check out Scarecrow's voice!".
> 
> 
> Indeed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for "Below 20 Hz is [fill in the blank with incorrect assessment], so why have it?". *Scarecrow's voice is all below 20 Hz.*
> 
> 
> Great flick and great night at the home movies.





"Scarecrow's voice is all below 20 Hz?" I don't think so (as can be seen in your partial waterfall). Everyone can hear the words that Scarecrow speaks, and those words are clearly in the audible range!


Batman Begins is still a great movie even when the sound system only matches up with the frequencies that the sound mixers can monitor on their systems!


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22271961
> 
> 
> "Scarecrow's voice is all below 20 Hz?" I don't think so (as can be seen in your partial waterfall). Everyone can hear the words that Scarecrow speaks, and those words are clearly in the audible range!
> 
> Batman Begins is still a great movie even when the sound system only matches up with the frequencies that the sound mixers can monitor on their systems!



Of course I'm referring to the LFE on his voice, for those who are in a coma, or the wrong thread.


What you meant to say is that when you watch BB, Scarecrow's voice sounds like everyone else's in the movie.










Regarding the content of the effect, unless they purposely filter it, sound mixers are irrelevant, as this case in point illustrates.


As always, I appreciate your scanning all threads looking for some way to counter everything I post on the subject, but I really think you should consider retirement.


----------



## maxmercy

Bosso,


I cannot tell you how much better browsing this forum is with the 'block' function engaged on some folks. I'll have to remember BB when I upgrade the LFE system (hopefully sooner rather than later).



JSS


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22272341
> 
> 
> Regarding the content of the effect, unless they purposely filter it, sound mixers are irrelevant, as this case in point illustrates.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22273304
> 
> 
> Bosso,
> 
> I cannot tell you how much better browsing this forum is with the 'block' function engaged on some folks. I'll have to remember BB when I upgrade the LFE system (hopefully sooner rather than later).
> 
> JSS


You don't own Batman Begins already? For shame.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22273944
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate?



I wanna say that he means that mixers don't create the content that would or would not have infra content.


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22269282
> 
> 
> So much for "Below 20 Hz is [fill in the blank with incorrect assessment], so why have it?"



My fill in: "...probably not really monitored by film mixers and therefore does not necessarily represent what the director intended..."


If they (the movie industry) would define flat to 5Hz as reference, I would probably spend more effort on getting another 10 subs but there is no such reference specification.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22274017
> 
> 
> You don't own Batman Begins already? For shame.



I have BB, but no monitoring capability below 15Hz.


JSS


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22274021
> 
> 
> I wanna say that he means that mixers don't create the content that would or would not have infra content.



Since some (most?) mixing stages cannot effectively monitor below 25Hz, an effect that is mainly below would require monitoring by something other than just hearing the effect, something like an RTA or an FFT program like spec lab...


JSS


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22274437
> 
> 
> Since some (most?) mixing stages cannot effectively monitor below 25Hz, an effect that is mainly below would require monitoring by something other than just hearing the effect, something like an RTA or an FFT program like spec lab...
> 
> JSS



I'd appreciate FilmMixer commenting on how they handle those ultra low frequency contents while mixing.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22273304
> 
> 
> Bosso,
> 
> 
> I cannot tell you how much better browsing this forum is with the 'block' function engaged on some folks. I'll have to remember BB when I upgrade the LFE system (hopefully sooner rather than later).
> 
> 
> 
> JSS




You should monitor the ULF in the movie Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


Check out the waterfall where the dialog goes:


"I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty headed animal food trough wiper. I fart in your general direction. Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries."


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22272341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22271961
> 
> 
> "Scarecrow's voice is all below 20 Hz?" I don't think so (as can be seen in your partial waterfall). Everyone can hear the words that Scarecrow speaks, and those words are clearly in the audible range!
> 
> Batman Begins is still a great movie even when the sound system only matches up with the frequencies that the sound mixers can monitor on their systems!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm referring to the LFE on his voice, for those who are in a coma, or the wrong thread.
> 
> 
> What you meant to say is that when you watch BB, Scarecrow's voice sounds like everyone else's in the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the content of the effect, unless they purposely filter it, sound mixers are irrelevant, as this case in point illustrates.
> 
> 
> As always, I appreciate your scanning all threads looking for some way to counter everything I post on the subject, but I really think you should consider retirement.
Click to expand...




There is plenty of easily audible LFE above 20 Hz content per your waterfall, so I don't know what you are talking about when you make the claim that ""Scarecrow's voice is all below 20 Hz". Care to elaborate or clarify on what you meant when you made that claim?


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22274500
> 
> 
> There is plenty of easily audible LFE above 20 Hz content per your waterfall, so I don't know what you are talking about when you make the claim that ""Scarecrow's voice is all below 20 Hz". Care to elaborate or clarify on what you meant when you made that claim?



Well just look at the waterfall. There IS lots of energy below 20Hz.


The question is: is it there on purpose, i.e. would the mixer have handeled the sound differently when his monitoring could have reproduced those frequencies?

Another question is, what's the perceptual difference between adding such low frequency content either via subs or via bass shakers?


----------



## ken wu

Anyone care to indicate which "scarecrow voice" sound effect in "Batman Begins" has that ULF?

I tried 3 different scenes in BB but failed to see that.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markus767*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22274684
> 
> 
> Well just look at the waterfall. There IS lots of energy below 20Hz.
> 
> The question is: is it there on purpose, i.e. would the mixer have handeled the sound differently when his monitoring could have reproduced those frequencies?
> 
> Another question is, what's the perceptual difference between adding such low frequency content either via subs or via bass shakers?



Full Bandwith is more realistic. When someone records and explosion or whatever and they pick up low frequencies from it because it was there. Why would you get rid of it? Real life has these all the time so leaving them there makes it more real. Even recording voices, maybe in that room the HVAC was kicking in when Scarecrow was talking, that is what was going on in the room. Why get rid of that effect since it makes you feel that the HVAC was kicking on when watching. When you are in a room with a furnace or something there are low frequencies, I happen to like real effects or accurate recordings. The effect is the same when you are in a room when talking and then your furnace kicks on, or your air conditioning, their is a sudden thump and low frequency waves, that it how it should be when watching a movie, more realistic.


----------



## markus767

Movies are about realism?







I think it's more about effects and that's why I would fully understand if there was a 10Hz reference specification, but there is none.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22274021
> 
> 
> I wanna say that he means that mixers don't create the content that would or would not have infra content.



That's not always the case.. sometimes the sound designers/editors do it, sometimes we do.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markus767*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22275065
> 
> 
> Movies are about realism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's more about effects and that's why I would fully understand if there was a 10Hz reference specification, but there is none.



The more realistic the effects the better! A movie is about entertainment and to some, story telling. The dolby LFE spec is 3-120hz. How loud and how much LFE there is varies with each movie. The movies with real recorded sounds and then unfiltered always have the most ULF's. Maybe filmmixer can tell us if there are people who actually put added ULF's in that are not recorded just for the effect?


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markus767*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22274441
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate FilmMixer commenting on how they handle those ultra low frequency contents while mixing.



It's as varied as the mixers...


I can only speak for myself.


I don't filter, and I don't monitor moment to moment on an RTA....


When this subject first came up, I started talking to a bunch of sound designers and mixers about how they handle it.


I haven't found anyone who was monitoring much below 18Hz... and a lot of sound designers I spoke to were not interested in creating much below 18Hz.


What I did find in specific cases, however, was that some mixers, knowing how low the content was, and some of them actively creating it, and also having a full understanding that our systems weren't recreating it, liked the way the LFE "felt" with the ULF rater than without (which is most surely a function of how the enclosures are reacting to the content, rather than the "audible benefits..")


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22275098
> 
> 
> The more realistic the effects the better! A movie is about entertainment and to some, story telling. The dolby LFE spec is 3-120hz. How loud and how much LFE there is varies with each movie. The movies with real recorded sounds and then unfiltered always have the most ULF's. Maybe filmmixer can tell us if there are people who actually put added ULF's in that are not recorded just for the effect?



EQing sounds is a mixer's bread and butter.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22275098
> 
> 
> The more realistic the effects the better! A movie is about entertainment and to some, story telling. The dolby LFE spec is 3-120hz. How loud and how much LFE there is varies with each movie. The movies with real recorded sounds and then unfiltered always have the most ULF's.



That is Dolby's spec for the _recordable_ bandwidth, not the requirements for reproduction through a subwoofer, just to be clear.


> Quote:
> Maybe filmmixer can tell us if there are people who actually put added ULF's in that are not recorded just for the effect?



Yes, as is evidenced but some of the tracks you guys love so much.


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22275108
> 
> 
> It's as varied as the mixers...
> 
> I can only speak for myself.
> 
> I don't filter, and I don't monitor moment to moment on an RTA....
> 
> When this subject first came up, I started talking to a bunch of sound designers and mixers about how they handle it.
> 
> I haven't found anyone who was monitoring much below 18Hz... and a lot of sound designers I spoke to were not interested in creating much below 18Hz.
> 
> What I did find in specific cases, however, was that some mixers, knowing how low the content was, and some of them actively creating it, and also having a full understanding that our systems weren't recreating it, liked the way the LFE "felt" with the ULF rater than without (which is most surely a function of how the enclosures are reacting to the content, rather than the "audible benefits..")



Thanks for the insight Marc. This was also my understanding how things are handled.

I'm not entirely decided on the topic but it's probably more practical to add ULF via bass shakers than with monster subs and amps.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22275108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't filter, and I don't monitor moment to moment on an RTA....






The SpectrumLab waterfalls shown on this thread are not RTA weighted waterfalls, so the audio content would look different even if you monitored moment to moment with an RTA program.


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22274437
> 
> 
> Since some (most?) mixing stages cannot effectively monitor below 25Hz, an effect that is mainly below would require monitoring by something other than just hearing the effect, something like an RTA or an FFT program like spec lab...
> 
> JSS



IIRC, Marc has mentioned several times that his mixing stage is flat to below 20 Hz. For the milllions they spend on 'em (and where you might have a dozen and a half 18 inch subs) you'd expect them to capture at least the full "typical/nominal/let's please not fight about how far the bottom really extends" bandwidth of human hearing.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22275197
> 
> 
> The SpectrumLab waterfalls shown on this thread are not RTA weighted waterfalls, so the audio content would look different even if you monitored moment to moment with an RTA program.



Who said they were?


Surely not me...


Using a real time RTA with a hold on it is more than sufficient to see what is coming out of the console.


----------



## ken wu

Came across an old thread during my searching, I thought many of you might remember it..
Batman Begins, Scarecrow, Pink, and 2hz;P


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22275564
> 
> 
> Came across an old thread during my searching, I thought many of you might remember it..
> Batman Begins, Scarecrow, Pink, and 2hz;P



Very cool. Nice work and thanks for the heads up.


I stayed out of that one, but the same old stuff is in every one of these discussions. "It's spurious noise", "Even good subs won't be able to translate", "Your equipment is broken", "You can't hear below 16 Hz anyway", "The mixers didn't even know it was there", etc., etc.


My thoughts have been consistent and remain unchanged; It's there, it's most definitely perceivable, It adds immensely to the experience, I purposely built systems to reproduce it accurately in the home and it's the reason I still post in these forums.


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22275871
> 
> 
> Very cool. Nice work and thanks for the heads up.
> 
> I stayed out of that one, but the same old stuff is in every one of these discussions. "It's spurious noise", "Even good subs won't be able to translate", "Your equipment is broken", "You can't hear below 16 Hz anyway", "The mixers didn't even know it was there", etc., etc.
> 
> My thoughts have been consistent and remain unchanged; It's there, it's most definitely perceivable, It adds immensely to the experience, I purposely built systems to reproduce it accurately in the home and it's the reason I still post in these forums.



The differences between flat to 20hz and flat to 10hz are enormous if the content is present. One of many scenes is at the 20min mark in Battle LA, when they're flying in the helicopter. Even my pets notice the difference. And this is just to 10hz, flat to 5 is another complete octave. I don't have the subs for that, but I don't doubt it makes a difference. Keep on posting, it's your postings that got me wondering, I can't be the only one.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22276095
> 
> 
> The differences between flat to 20hz and flat to 10hz are enormous if the content is present. One of many scenes is at the 20min mark in Battle LA, when they're flying in the helicopter. Even my pets notice the difference. And this is just to 10hz, flat to 5 is another complete octave. I don't have the subs for that, but I don't doubt it makes a difference. Keep on posting, it's your postings that got me wondering, I can't be the only one.



It sure was for me going from a smaller vented 15" sub to the dual 18" low tuned subs I have now. Enormous difference in extension.


----------



## FOH

The material is there, and it matters.


---


Ok, we've got the input from seasoned enthusiasts, with world class LF/ULF reproduction, et-al.


We've got input from FilmMixer.


I've seen interviews, and read interviews with other mixers and world class sound designers (incl. Thom).


Does anyone here have links to any discussions with sound design team, or even directors with regard to the ULF region effects? For me, I'm past (never entered it to begin with) any debate regarding it's merit, if it matters etc., personally I'd truly enjoy reading more of the individual sound designers philosophy toward certain scenes/effects, and of course the technical elements of it's inclusion.


Additionally, I'm guessing most of you have had the pleasure of reading Bruce Thigpen's take on the topic ... ? He's got significant experience with audibility of infra bass, and ability to detect frequency modulation of ULF on material higher in frequency. It's nothing new, I believe most everyone has read it. If not, hit me up I'll dig it up for those so interested.



Thanks


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22274885
> 
> 
> Anyone care to indicate which "scarecrow voice" sound effect in "Batman Begins" has that ULF?
> 
> I tried 3 different scenes in BB but failed to see that.




Left side is LFE channel alone, and right side is L, C, and R channels mixed together.


Green line on spectrogram is peak level.


Red line on spectrogram is long term average level.


White line on spectrogram is reference level -20 dB FS pink noise.





Scarecrow voice in mental ward.


Time near 1hr 13 min. Peak ULF level near reference level line.


 





Scarecrow voice on street on horse. ULF on main channels and not on LFE channel. Peak ULF level about 15 dB higher than reference level line.


Time near 1 hr and 55 min.


 





Tumbler sequence.


Time near 1hr 32min 30 sec. Peak ULF level near reference level line.


For a comparison, here is the Tumbler sequence from start of chapter to after Tumbler "launch" from garage roof. Less ULF than Scarecrow voice @ 1hr 55 min.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22275245
> 
> 
> IIRC, Marc has mentioned several times that his mixing stage is flat to below 20 Hz. For the milllions they spend on 'em (and where you might have a dozen and a half 18 inch subs) you'd expect them to capture at least the full "typical/nominal/let's please not fight about how far the bottom really extends" bandwidth of human hearing.


 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/3510#post_21995351 


I wouldn't call that flat below 20 Hz.


But FilmMixer's point is well made. Even with bandwidth limited subs, he states some sound designers can feel a difference when ULF is not filtered. I hope sound designers have smaller rooms where they can monitor down to 10Hz or below, so they can experience what we feel at times in our homes..


JSS


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22276305
> 
> 
> The material is there, and it matters.
> 
> ---
> 
> Ok, we've got the input from seasoned enthusiasts, with world class LF/ULF reproduction, et-al.
> 
> We've got input from FilmMixer.
> 
> I've seen interviews, and read interviews with other mixers and world class sound designers (incl. Thom).
> 
> Does anyone here have links to any discussions with sound design team, or even directors with regard to the ULF region effects? For me, I'm past (never entered it to begin with) any debate regarding it's merit, if it matters etc., personally I'd truly enjoy reading more of the individual sound designers philosophy toward certain scenes/effects, and of course the technical elements of it's inclusion.
> 
> Additionally, I'm guessing most of you have had the pleasure of reading Bruce Thigpen's take on the topic ... ? He's got significant experience with audibility of infra bass, and ability to detect frequency modulation of ULF on material higher in frequency. It's nothing new, I believe most everyone has read it. If not, hit me up I'll dig it up for those so interested.
> 
> Thanks



Count me interested. Had no idea Thigpen had papers on the subject. And as far as the first line in your post.......well, it matters to me too.


JSS


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22275871
> 
> 
> Very cool. Nice work and thanks for the heads up.
> 
> I stayed out of that one, but the same old stuff is in every one of these discussions. "It's spurious noise", "Even good subs won't be able to translate", "Your equipment is broken", "You can't hear below 16 Hz anyway", "The mixers didn't even know it was there", etc., etc.
> 
> My thoughts have been consistent and remain unchanged; It's there, it's most definitely perceivable, It adds immensely to the experience, I purposely built systems to reproduce it accurately in the home and it's the reason I still post in these forums.



Did you every try bass shakers to replace the ULFs? I'd most interested in how this perceptually compares to subs.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markus767*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22277621
> 
> 
> 
> Did you every try bass shakers to replace the ULFs? I'd most interested in how this perceptually compares to subs.


In my room, I use shakers for the seats that don't feel like as good as my main LP. My main LP gets some serious shaking naturally (see sig).

 

The seats with the shakers definitely feel much better than when I didn't have them. I tried to exactly mimic the shaking I was getting at my main LP. However, there is definitely a difference. My main LP feels more natural and uniform. Also, my shakers are only good down to 16hz.

 

One thing that shakers will also never replicate is that 'pressurization/pressure wave' feeling. This is the feeling you get regardless of if you are sitting or standing. The pressure wave is directly impacting your body, and not indirectly shaking you through the floor, seating, etc. Some have described it as the 'kick in the chest' (for higher sub frequencies) or 'ear popping/under water/wobble' sensations (for lower frequencies).


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22276651
> 
> 
> Left side is LFE channel alone, and right side is L, C, and R channels mixed together.
> 
> Green line on spectrogram is peak level.
> 
> Red line on spectrogram is long term average level.
> 
> White line on spectrogram is reference level -20 dB FS pink noise.



Thanks for your reply and excellent captures.

I'll post 2 links to my captures behind yours, one with an ordinary volume setting (vol15, close to -20dBFS) and followed by a bumped capture(vol20).


Scarecrow voice in mental ward.

Time near 1hr 13 min. Peak ULF level near reference level line.
 


My caps: vol15 and vol20 



Scarecrow voice on street on horse. ULF on main channels and not on LFE channel. Peak ULF level about 15 dB higher than reference level line.

Time near 1 hr and 55 min.
 


My caps: vol15 vol20 


Tumbler sequence.

Time near 1hr 32min 30 sec. Peak ULF level near reference level line.

For a comparison, here is the Tumbler sequence from start of chapter to after Tumbler "launch" from garage roof. Less ULF than Scarecrow voice @ 1hr 55 min.
 


My caps: vol15 vol20 



For comparison's sake, the capture links from the 20-80Hz sweep signal(-20dBFS) for vol15 and vol 20 .


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22277919
> 
> 
> In my room, I use shakers for the seats that don't feel like as good as my main LP. My main LP gets some serious shaking naturally (see sig).
> 
> 
> The seats with the shakers definitely feel much better than when I didn't have them. I tried to exactly mimic the shaking I was getting at my main LP. However, there is definitely a difference. My main LP feels more natural and uniform. Also, my shakers are only good down to 16hz.
> 
> 
> One thing that shakers will also never replicate is that 'pressurization/pressure wave' feeling. This is the feeling you get regardless of if you are sitting or standing. The pressure wave is directly impacting your body, and not indirectly shaking you through the floor, seating, etc. Some have described it as the 'kick in the chest' (for higher sub frequencies) or 'ear popping/under water/wobble' sensations (for lower frequencies).



So the perception of "pitchless" sounds is physical shaking of the environment (felt through shaking ground, seats, etc.) and the bodily felt pressure. I'm wondering if this can be replicated in a more economical way than with subs going down to single digit frequencies. A combination of shaker and small band "pressure wave generator" controlled by a low frequency processor that monitors the energy up to 20Hz (or even higher if we could define the threshold where the sensation of pitch stops). From there normal subs could take over?


My assumption here is that below a certain frequency it's not the frequency itself that matters but more the overall energy.


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22276305
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have links to any discussions with sound design team, or even directors with regard to the ULF region effects? For me, I'm past (never entered it to begin with) any debate regarding it's merit, if it matters etc., personally I'd truly enjoy reading more of the individual sound designers philosophy toward certain scenes/effects, and of course the technical elements of it's inclusion.


 http://soundworkscollection.com/


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22278113
> 
> http://soundworkscollection.com/



Are the videos working for you? Nothing plays.


----------



## myav6000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22278295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22278113
> 
> http://soundworkscollection.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the videos working for you? Nothing plays.
Click to expand...


You may have to wait a while for it to load, after that it plays smoothly. Enjoy!


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22278295
> 
> 
> Are the videos working for you? Nothing plays.



Wait for a brief moment for it to load, after that it plays smoothly. Enjoy!


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22277267
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/3510#post_21995351
> 
> I wouldn't call that flat below 20 Hz.
> 
> But FilmMixer's point is well made. Even with bandwidth limited subs, he states some sound designers can feel a difference when ULF is not filtered. I hope sound designers have smaller rooms where they can monitor down to 10Hz or below, so they can experience what we feel at times in our homes..
> 
> JSS



I mentioned it in that discussion, but over the last 4-5 years we have evolved the way we tuned our rooms, especially in the way we use the Bag End ELF's for main channel LF extension... we used to go down further in the mains (and also of note is that chart is not for my "home" room.)


Our sound design rooms don't go that low with the subs we have...


I did have a conversation with the mixer who did all of the Randy Thom films most of you end up discussing (HTTYD, Percy, Incredibleetc..)


We did have an in depth discussion about ULF, and I did confirm that neither the dub stage or the design rooms were recreating it..


They put it there for a reason, even without having the means to "hear"/ reproduce it.


I don't want to speak for him, or the others that work on the films we are talking about..


If he choses to chime in here (he is an AVS member) I'll let him.










I also talked with a bunch of sound designers..


A bunch of them I spoke with filter down at 18Hz, and a couple of them like to do quick "sweeps" (i.e. start at 40Hz and sweep quickly down to


----------



## FOH

Surely the individuals tied more closely to the label/studio (directors, producers, bean counters, major stars) have private screening rooms with killer systems. Now, ability to resolve to 10hz, to 6hz, .... I'd hope so, but I don't know.


I did discuss the high end screening room business with the principals of Pro audio Technology, last year at Cedia. They contend the major stars have the ability in their rooms, but no details out of privacy concerns. He did mention a couple names, but no good details. He primarily wanted to brag about the trend toward very high end "Pro" equipped rooms.


If you're not familiar with their stuff, it's nice. But, even their big 21" subs,....yep, vented. Here's the 21".


Their mains steal the show IMO. fwiw , be sure to examine the coaxial, three way MTM big boy, and the 12" two way is ideal for virtually any reasonable HT. Build quality is superb.


At Cedia they demoed their smallest stuff in a sound room,... a double 5", recessed two way, .... quite impressive. Just remembered, they offer a sealed 14", that's what they demoed at Cedia. Maybe Cruise's screening room is flat to 5-6hz, .... there's hope.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markus767*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22277621
> 
> 
> Did you every try bass shakers to replace the ULFs? I'd most interested in how this perceptually compares to subs.



I'm not bosso, (no one is







), but I think I'm in a good position to answer this. My subwoofer system is pretty capable of high output, ULF response, (3 Seaton Submersive HP's with six, 15" drivers in sealed, dual-opposed boxes, driven by three, 2.4 kilowatt amps.) The Submersives by themselves have plenty of infrasonic capability:

 


(The graph only goes to 16 Hz, but the 2D waterfall goes to 8 Hz and it shows plenty of energy at 8 Hz.)


The Submersives can generate palpable tactile response that is sensed as "pressure." Sometimes, at very low frequencies, that pressure can be sensed as "waves" of pressure. There is no doubt that having a subwoofer system that is capable of infrasonics adds an effect to the system that is noticeable and palpable. I find that I miss the effect when I listen to a system that is not capable of the infrasonics. For example, I have a friend who's system is capable of ~23 Hz extension at fairly high output. A couple of weeks ago, I listened to Tron on his system. Afterwards I came home and watched some of those scenes again on my system. The addition of the infrasonics on my system *transformed* the LF effects. When Sam finds the "portal" and warps to the grid, there is a palpable bass wave that flows through the room. You could "hear" it on my friend's system; on my system you could hear and *FEEL* it. Totally different experience.


However, I also use a tactile transducer system, (dual Crowson Technology Tactile Actuators, ( http://crowsontech.com/go/crowsontech/3332/en-US/DesktopDefault.aspx ), driven by a Buttkicker BKA-100, 1 kilowatt amp: ( http://www.thebuttkicker.com/home_theater/products/bka1000-n.htm ). The tactile transducer system is capable of 3 to 5 Hz response, at least based on manufacturer's spec's. The seating is placed on a suspended riser, (details available on the link in my signature, post #89 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1349395/craig-johns-theater/60#post_21093230 ), and the transducers are placed beneath the frame of the seating, such that the transducers shake the seating directly, (as opposed to shaking the platform and secondarily shaking the seating.) The amp is LPF'd at 40 Hz with the HPF disabled, so the system shakes from about 3 Hz up to 40 Hz.


Going back to the previous example, after listening without the Crowson Transducers, I then added the Crowson's back in... and the effect was transformed once again. Where the subs could make the seat vibrate, the transducers literally *shook* the seating and the listener. More importantly, the shaking was distinguishable by frequency. Shaking at 5 Hz feels completely different than shaking at 40 Hz. At 40 Hz, it feels like a vibration. At 5Hz, your whole body moves appreciably and each oscillation of the vibration is discernible as an individual movement. The bass wave that was "palpable" without the Crowsons now became a visceral intense shaking superimposed on the palpable pressurization. It's a unique sensation, and one that can't really be duplicated any other way.


Some systems that are on suspended floors can get close, but suspended floors will have a resonance frequency, and they'll vibrate/shake most prominently at that frequency. They don't provide the frequency-linked shaking/sensation that a good tactile transducer system can provide. Don't get me wrong... a good sub system on a suspended floor can provide an exciting tactile experience; it's just a little different than the experience with a tactile transducer.


So, to answer your question about how a tactile transducer perceptually compares to a subwoofer system with infrasonic capability, the transducer system provides a different and unique experience that can't be duplicated, (at least not completely), by even a very powerful subwoofer system.


Craig


----------



## freeyayo50

Giving Battleship 3.5-4/5. Bass was good. Few hard hitting scenes but nothing crazy.


----------



## obsi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22279285
> 
> 
> Giving Battleship 3.5-4/5. Bass was good. Few hard hitting scenes but nothing crazy.



Can't wait to watch this tonight


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22276651
> 
> 
> Left side is LFE channel alone, and right side is L, C, and R channels mixed together.
> 
> Green line on spectrogram is peak level.
> 
> Red line on spectrogram is long term average level.
> 
> White line on spectrogram is reference level -20 dB FS pink noise.
> 
> Scarecrow voice in mental ward.
> 
> Time near 1hr 13 min. Peak ULF level near reference level line.
> 
> 
> Scarecrow voice on street on horse. ULF on main channels and not on LFE channel. Peak ULF level about 15 dB higher than reference level line.
> 
> Time near 1 hr and 55 min.
> 
> 
> Tumbler sequence.
> 
> Time near 1hr 32min 30 sec. Peak ULF level near reference level line.
> 
> For a comparison, here is the Tumbler sequence from start of chapter to after Tumbler "launch" from garage roof. Less ULF than Scarecrow voice @ 1hr 55 min.



Very interesting stuff!!! Thanks for posting. I know you've made the point many times in the past that there is content where the ULF is recorded hotter in the main channels than in the LFE channel, and this seems to confirm that, (at least if I'm reading your graphs properly.) It seems non-nonsensical for a sound designer/recording engineer to do this, but the evidence is right there.


A question: Does the LFE channel have the 10 dB boost applied to it?


A comment: This is the best argument I've ever seen for Bass Management with re-direction of the deepest bass to the subwoofer(s)! There are *very few* main speakers that can reproduce the circled content.

 


There are not even a lot of subwoofers that can reproduce that content. Nonetheless, pretty much the *only* way to reproduce that content in most systems is to send it to capable subwoofer systems.


Craig


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22279285
> 
> 
> Giving Battleship 3.5-4/5. Bass was good. Few hard hitting scenes but nothing crazy.



Thats a bit of a disapointment. I was looking forward to the LFE of this movie and thought it would be an easy 4.5´er..


----------



## billpan

I give Battleship a solid 4,5..Bass was constant,hard hitting when needed,and when the aliens first put up their shield,41 min into the movie,hits deep but i cant measure it.


----------



## coolcat4843

How are you guys watching _Battleship_, when the movie doesn't come out on BD, until August 28th?


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22279902
> 
> 
> How are you guys watching _Battleship_, when the movie doesn't come out on BD, until August 28th?



This is the thread for bass in movies. You are looking for another thread.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billpan*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22279851
> 
> 
> I give Battleship a solid 4,5..Bass was constant,hard hitting when needed,and when the aliens first put up their shield,41 min into the movie,hits deep but i cant measure it.



Yea that scene was GREAT. Replayed it about 2-3 times







. Sounded like 15-20Hz and loud.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22280125
> 
> 
> Yea that scene was GREAT. Replayed it about 2-3 times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sounded like 15-20Hz and loud.



Watching illegal bootleg copies of the movie?


----------



## wth718

Sigh. How many times is this going to be brought up in this thread? Want to kvetch about it? Start a new thread. I really don't know what the aim is. Shaming people to stop? It is what it is. I'm just glad to know what movies to look forward to bss-wise.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4740#post_22280374
> 
> 
> Watching illegal bootleg copies of the movie?










lol


----------



## Rubicon_Joey

For those looking for a good sunday afternoon rumble, Black hawk Down is about to play on the FX channel...


----------



## kcnitro07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rubicon_Joey*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4700_100#post_22280634
> 
> 
> For those looking for a good sunday afternoon rumble, Black hawk Down is about to play on the FX channel...



I picked that up at Best buy on blu ray the other week for like 7.99 I think it were....


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rubicon_Joey*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4740#post_22280634
> 
> 
> For those looking for a good sunday afternoon rumble, Black hawk Down is about to play on the FX channel...



I find movies sound different on TV than the actual disc. I think they compress the sound more.


----------



## Rubicon_Joey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4740#post_22281207
> 
> 
> I find movies sound different on TV than the actual disc. I think they compress the sound more.


Probably so, I don't have it on disc (typically don't watch movies more than once) but, none the less my apartment was a war zone for a couple hours.


----------



## kcnitro07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rubicon_Joey*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4700_100#post_22281364
> 
> 
> Probably so, I don't have it on disc (typically don't watch movies more than once) but, none the less my apartment was a war zone for a couple hours.



redbox FTW


----------



## Steveo1234

The hunger games - 3,5-4 stars. Not much LFE, but, used to good effect when there. Cannonblasts and fly overs sounded especially great.


----------



## tony123

This is old news, I just saw where you guys discussed "Red Tails" about two months ago, but I just saw it. I thought it was a very well done soundtrack and was the best workout for my subs in months. It had quantity and quality in just the right mix for my taste. Enough LFE to keep you on the edge of your seat without droning on and on about it.







I would give it a 4.5 for that reason.


----------



## wth718

^^^ +1


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4740#post_22282175
> 
> 
> This is old news, I just saw where you guys discussed "Red Tails" about two months ago, but I just saw it. I thought it was a very well done soundtrack and was the best workout for my subs in months. It had quantity and quality in just the right mix for my taste. Enough LFE to keep you on the edge of your seat without droning on and on about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would give it a 4.5 for that reason.



Tony,

Not old news for me!

Thanks for the comments on Red Tails, I have yet to watch this, and this is the nudge I needed.

Glad to see you are managing to find the time to enjoy the theater, and stop in here to comment


----------



## tony123

Hey Craig, thanks. I'm on break between semesters.







I'm enjoying reading "fun stuff" again! It's a fun movie from strictly and audio perspective, so don't mistake that for a recommendation for a good overall movie!







The love of audio overcomes all its faults though.


----------



## cuzed2

Tony,

Good to know. At least the AQ alone will make it worth a redbox rental.

Enjoy the rest of your semester break!


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4740#post_22282131
> 
> 
> The hunger games - 3,5-4 stars. Not much LFE, but, used to good effect when there. Cannonblasts and fly overs sounded especially great.



3.5-4 Really!? I was skipping through this flic to some parts I think there would have been bass and found dissapointment. I'm going to have to watch it straight through now. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## kcnitro07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4700_100#post_22283127
> 
> 
> 3.5-4 Really!? I was skipping through this flic to some parts I think there would have been bass and found dissapointment. I'm going to have to watch it straight through now. Thanks for the input though.



I don't remember any bass that stood out to me, but then again I saw it at a cinema sweets at AMC, not sure what their audio set up is...The movie was alright, but a total let down from the books IMO, but I do plan on buying it on Blu ray when it comes out


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22278991
> 
> 
> I'm not bosso, (no one is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but I think I'm in a good position to answer this. My subwoofer system is pretty capable of high output, ULF response, (3 Seaton Submersive HP's with six, 15" drivers in sealed, dual-opposed boxes, driven by three, 2.4 kilowatt amps.) The Submersives by themselves have plenty of infrasonic capability:
> 
> 
> (The graph only goes to 16 Hz, but the 2D waterfall goes to 8 Hz and it shows plenty of energy at 8 Hz.)
> 
> The Submersives can generate palpable tactile response that is sensed as "pressure." Sometimes, at very low frequencies, that pressure can be sensed as "waves" of pressure. There is no doubt that having a subwoofer system that is capable of infrasonics adds an effect to the system that is noticeable and palpable. I find that I miss the effect when I listen to a system that is not capable of the infrasonics. For example, I have a friend who's system is capable of ~23 Hz extension at fairly high output. A couple of weeks ago, I listened to Tron on his system. Afterwards I came home and watched some of those scenes again on my system. The addition of the infrasonics on my system *transformed* the LF effects. When Sam finds the "portal" and warps to the grid, there is a palpable bass wave that flows through the room. You could "hear" it on my friend's system; on my system you could hear and *FEEL* it. Totally different experience.
> 
> However, I also use a tactile transducer system, (dual Crowson Technology Tactile Actuators, ( http://crowsontech.com/go/crowsontech/3332/en-US/DesktopDefault.aspx ), driven by a Buttkicker BKA-100, 1 kilowatt amp: ( http://www.thebuttkicker.com/home_theater/products/bka1000-n.htm ). The tactile transducer system is capable of 3 to 5 Hz response, at least based on manufacturer's spec's. The seating is placed on a suspended riser, (details available on the link in my signature, post #89 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1349395/craig-johns-theater/60#post_21093230 ), and the transducers are placed beneath the frame of the seating, such that the transducers shake the seating directly, (as opposed to shaking the platform and secondarily shaking the seating.) The amp is LPF'd at 40 Hz with the HPF disabled, so the system shakes from about 3 Hz up to 40 Hz.
> 
> Going back to the previous example, after listening without the Crowson Transducers, I then added the Crowson's back in... and the effect was transformed once again. Where the subs could make the seat vibrate, the transducers literally *shook* the seating and the listener. More importantly, the shaking was distinguishable by frequency. Shaking at 5 Hz feels completely different than shaking at 40 Hz. At 40 Hz, it feels like a vibration. At 5Hz, your whole body moves appreciably and each oscillation of the vibration is discernible as an individual movement. The bass wave that was "palpable" without the Crowsons now became a visceral intense shaking superimposed on the palpable pressurization. It's a unique sensation, and one that can't really be duplicated any other way.
> 
> Some systems that are on suspended floors can get close, but suspended floors will have a resonance frequency, and they'll vibrate/shake most prominently at that frequency. They don't provide the frequency-linked shaking/sensation that a good tactile transducer system can provide. Don't get me wrong... a good sub system on a suspended floor can provide an exciting tactile experience; it's just a little different than the experience with a tactile transducer.
> 
> So, to answer your question about how a tactile transducer perceptually compares to a subwoofer system with infrasonic capability, the transducer system provides a different and unique experience that can't be duplicated, (at least not completely), by even a very powerful subwoofer system.
> 
> Craig



Regarding subjective comments, I most always defer to others. Here, I defer to CJ, who has a superb system and knows how to set it up properly (and measure the results and pass on the excellent info in very good posts, consistently).


I've only ever been about accuracy. That's why I spent multi-k$ on measurement hardware and have poured over as much info as is available on the subject of low frequencies.


I just prefer to have presented at my seat what's on the disc, as accurately as possible. Instead of trying to compensate for personal preferences, the overwhelming chief amongst them being bumping the sub level to 4-10 times what's on the disc, I just say the mix is not so good and toss the disc out the window.


Thanks to this thread, I can skip the needless expense of buy-it-to-try-it in many cases, saving library space and $$.


The bottom line is that I get reference level with no bad baggage for all available discs. How my room and body react to that presentation is what it is.


The primary difference in sound pressure waves and shakers is that one travels through the room using air as a medium and the other moves through your seat frame using vibration transmission as its medium. The former may be of sufficient force to cause the same chair to vibrate while the latter is dependent solely on that phenomenon.


I'm on a large suspended wood frame floor which moves with sufficient levels of low freqs from the sub. I've also set up systems in rooms that are wood frame boxes bolted to a slab and basement systems that are >50% masonry. I prefer the tactile feel of my suspended floor, but the masonry rooms exhibit far less transmission loss and thus far greater intensity of ULF pressure waves. They're different, but I'm biased because the huge majority of my experience in with one and not the others.


I haven't experienced a system as finely tuned as CJ's, but I have experienced various iterations of shaker type systems. IMO, they don't accurately convey the effect and, to answer the original Q, why would I try them if the BW is already covered? I think the better Q would be if folks think it's a viable alternative to a larger, more expensive system.


----------



## Steveo1234

Battleship.

Total dissapointment! Not more than 3,5 stars for me. Sure, there was bass. But nothing low and nothign loud. Wouldnt be surprised if it was either low level of filtered at 20-30hz. I havnt been this let down since 2012...


A movie like that NEEDS bass to make it watchable. The horrible story and some of the cast didnt help. On the other hand, the blond was beautiful and saved every scene she was is and visual effects were among the best Ive ever seen on a bluray.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4740#post_22283636
> 
> 
> I haven't experienced a system as finely tuned as CJ's, but I have experienced various iterations of shaker type systems. IMO, they don't accurately convey the effect and, to answer the original Q, why would I try them if the BW is already covered? *I think the better Q would be if folks think it's a viable alternative to a larger, more expensive system*.



Always thought provoking, many good points.


Craig has a concrete floor based room w/his tactile rig. However, Mike Duke, has a timber framed structure, such as yours. Mike implemented a Crowson tactile rig, to augment the already capable SubMersive based sub system. Combined with his superb Focal mains, and killer ancillary gear, Mike clearly has attained a high degree of satisfaction with his system and room. His story is a good one, and no-one loves to share their love for experiencing both music and movies than Mike.


His system _thread_ is a great read, top to bottom. His foray into tactile transducers encompasses many posts, but one such experience begins _here_ . Anyway, he really likes the combination, and properly optimized*, I think they could be quite the addition with a lot of material. Mike is quite an asset around here, he's a no nonsense kind of audio enthusiast. He's got some sweet high end gear, but he doesn't buy into the BS that typically accompanies some audiophiles,...so that's a welcome and refreshing approach in my opinion.


*(optimized properly, I think is critical, but I'm convinced it's not a trivial task either, .. I'd take a WAG that 95-99% of all such systems are improperly set up)



Anyway, if one's so inclined, ... check out Mike's thread, quite a good read.



Thanks


----------



## tealfan

Hi. New to the thread. Even though it's just the one scene in the Ruby Skye club, has anyone done measurements on that? I didn't find any discussion about it in the thread. Understandable, since it's The Social Network and not some action flick...lol


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22278397
> 
> 
> We did have an in depth discussion about ULF, and I did confirm that neither the dub stage or the design rooms were recreating it..
> 
> 
> They put it there for a reason, even without having the means to "hear"/ reproduce it.
> 
> I don't want to speak for him, or the others that work on the films we are talking about..
> 
> If he choses to chime in here (he is an AVS member) I'll let him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of them I spoke with filter down at 18Hz, and a couple of them like to do quick "sweeps" (i.e. start at 40Hz and sweep quickly down to


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4740#post_22288091
> 
> 
> I would very much like more details about why ULF is included though ...



Not speaking for anyone but myself, but in my opinion there's no valid reason not to include it. A system not capable merely doesn't reproduce, a system thusly capable, can reproduce it,...albeit some certainly not without struggle. But this is what drives upgrades, enthusiasm etc. An analogy may be drawn to aftermarket auto parts/hot rodding, etc. Or even computer gaming, hell I'll never forget my first PC and attempting to get thru the final level of Doom. FPS down to nothing and that got me to open my desktop PC up, and find the memory and go down to the HHGregg to purchase me 8megs of RAM. Yeah, the machine had 4megs on board, I added 8, and voilà! That high performance upgrade got me thru the last level of Doom. Those software designers didn't wuss out and not include anything demanding of the machine,.... I remember reading system requirements on a Formula One sim for PC that required a minimum of Pentium166, man, high end stuff. I'll never have such a machine, as I was still rockin' a DX2-66







Pentium my ass. I digress...



It's quite a buzz kill upon hitting the most exciting scene of a highly riveting film, only to encounter the nasty hard bottoming of your sub system. Quickly, aspirations are formed to make a significant upgrade to allow for enough bottom end to make it through that scene (at an appreciable level), and whatever scene your BluRay machine unexpectedly throws at you. Sure, you can high-pass, but then you're back to square one,...with a system that doesn't produce the intended effect.





> Quote:
> why ULF is included



Perhaps a better question would be; _why would one filter out, or otherwise remove the intended effect?_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4740#post_22288091
> 
> 
> FilmMixer, have you ever heard one of your films (or one of the 5-star films listed here) on a flat to single digits system? I would be interested in your impressions on the experience.
> 
> JSS



That, is a great question.




Thanks


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4700_100#post_22278638
> 
> 
> If you're not familiar with their stuff, it's nice. But, even their big 21" subs,....yep, vented. Here's the 21".
> 
> Their mains steal the show IMO. fwiw , be sure to examine the coaxial, three way MTM big boy, and the 12" two way is ideal for virtually any reasonable HT. Build quality is superb.


Reading the marketing on that site for the mains, I'm not saying they aren't amazing, but I have to LOL at their wording:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *professionalhomecinema.com*
> 
> 
> If the truth be told, nearly all “home theater” products are merely “home audio” products renamed for marketing purposes. However, there is a fundamental flaw in attempting to reproduce the theater sound with this approach, home audio loudspeakers and electronics are based on technologies that were never intended for Cinema reproduction. Compressed dynamics, limited volume levels, and driver failure are but a few of the issues resulting from this technology mismatch. The fact is, today’s “home theater” products fall far short of creating anything close to the commercial cinema experience.


Does anyone else find that hilarious? I have a very modest HT compared to most of you guys, but mine sounds better than the best IMAX I've ever been to. I realize that filling a huge room with sound is a lot harder than my own living room, but that just makes their comparison all the more irrelevant.


So again, I'm not making fun of the product itself... It's probably the best of the best. But that first paragraph makes it sound like I'd be spending way more money so my home theatre could sound worse so it matches the local (crappy) "commercial cinema experience".


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4530#post_22238353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4530#post_22238246
> 
> 
> A bass managed system will indeed couple bass in a manner that is equal to co-located subwoofers (perfect mix). A non bass managed system will have a different mix of bass because it is an acoustic mix that will change as the distance between speakers changes. Acoustic summation of signals will not be "exactly the same" as electrical summation of signals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is baloney. Please show a credible example. If indeed you can show one, it will simply reflect improper setup/room influence/measurements and has nothing to do with the subject.
Click to expand...





Here is a source that meets your requirements. Simply replace the two mono subwoofers with the stereo single channel subwoofers that are used in a sound mix room that does not use bass redirection.


"One sub in left corner vs one sub in right corner vs both subs. An increase in SPL of +3-6dB is seen."


The bass mix in a bass managed system is fixed, and does vary with the +3-6dB that you get with an acoustic mix.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1422068/seperate-drivers-for-lf-and-ulf-or-one-driver/90#post_22285617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *noah katz*  /t/1422068/seperate-drivers-for-lf-and-ulf-or-one-driver/90#post_22284019
> 
> 
> Why do you think the pressure region is called that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone coined the phrase and folks nicked it as a convenience, like every other phrase that's been bandied about here. Sorta like 'there's no replacement for displacement'.
> 
> 
> Why I believe it's a misnomer:
> 
> 
> If the pressure increases everywhere in the room, there would have to be an area or areas where the pressure simultaneously decreases because you aren't introducing more air molecules. If all of the air molecules compress, there will have to be simultaneous ares of rarefaction. Of course, that would mean that the ambient air pressure does not increase.
> 
> 
> If the pressure increases everywhere in the room, it wouldn't matter where the subs are placed in the room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One sub in left corner vs one sub in right corner vs both subs. An increase in SPL of +3-6dB is seen*,
> 
> 
> but a decrease in SPL is seen in the so-called pressure region. Both point sources inject the same wave at the same time, yet there is cancellation below the modal region at the mic location.
> 
> 
> The pressure pot theory does not explain how SPL increases as frequency decreases.
> 
> 
> Why do you think the open/shut, separate placement, stack vs floor placement and onset of room gain discrepancies are evidence that ULF increases ambient air pressure?
> 
> 
> I need more than you or anyone else saying 'because it does' to shift the weight of evidence.
Click to expand...



http://www.avsforum.com/t/1422068/seperate-drivers-for-lf-and-ulf-or-one-driver/90#post_22285617


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22279524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22276651
> 
> 
> Left side is LFE channel alone, and right side is L, C, and R channels mixed together.
> 
> Green line on spectrogram is peak level.
> 
> Red line on spectrogram is long term average level.
> 
> White line on spectrogram is reference level -20 dB FS pink noise.
> 
> Scarecrow voice in mental ward.
> 
> Time near 1hr 13 min. Peak ULF level near reference level line.
> 
> 
> Scarecrow voice on street on horse. ULF on main channels and not on LFE channel. Peak ULF level about 15 dB higher than reference level line.
> 
> Time near 1 hr and 55 min.
> 
> 
> Tumbler sequence.
> 
> Time near 1hr 32min 30 sec. Peak ULF level near reference level line.
> 
> For a comparison, here is the Tumbler sequence from start of chapter to after Tumbler "launch" from garage roof. Less ULF than Scarecrow voice @ 1hr 55 min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting stuff!!! Thanks for posting. I know you've made the point many times in the past that there is content where the ULF is recorded hotter in the main channels than in the LFE channel, and this seems to confirm that, (at least if I'm reading your graphs properly.) It seems non-nonsensical for a sound designer/recording engineer to do this, but the evidence is right there.
> 
> 
> A question: Does the LFE channel have the 10 dB boost applied to it?
> 
> 
> A comment: This is the best argument I've ever seen for Bass Management with re-direction of the deepest bass to the subwoofer(s)! There are *very few* main speakers that can reproduce the circled content.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are not even a lot of subwoofers that can reproduce that content. Nonetheless, pretty much the *only* way to reproduce that content in most systems is to send it to capable subwoofer systems.
> 
> 
> Craig
Click to expand...





Yes the LFE channel shown on the chart includes the 10 dB of boost.


These days I tend to use SpectrumLab to evaluate what specific channels have the same or different bass recorded on them. Different mixers seem to use different styles of mixing bass signals on a non-bass manged system.


As far as ULF is concerned, more often that not high leel ULF exists only on the main channels.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4740#post_22283657
> 
> 
> Battleship.
> 
> Total dissapointment! Not more than 3,5 stars for me. Sure, there was bass. But nothing low and nothign loud. Wouldnt be surprised if it was either low level of filtered at 20-30hz. I havnt been this let down since 2012...
> 
> A movie like that NEEDS bass to make it watchable. The horrible story and some of the cast didnt help. On the other hand, the blond was beautiful and saved every scene she was is and visual effects were among the best Ive ever seen on a bluray.



Agreed!!!!...I thought I was the only one! lol.


I got the DTS HD MA version too and also found the bass was severely lacking. There was bass but nowhere near the amount of bass that should of been present in this movie. Im guessing it was filtered as well 25-30hz. 2012 was also a big dissapointment with its soundtrack for me.


I was looking forward to this movie, I liked the movie...it was a great popcorn flick but the sound was just meh.....3-3.5 stars for me.


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4740#post_22295382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4740#post_22283657
> 
> 
> Battleship.
> 
> Total dissapointment! Not more than 3,5 stars for me. Sure, there was bass. But nothing low and nothign loud. Wouldnt be surprised if it was either low level of filtered at 20-30hz. I havnt been this let down since 2012...
> 
> A movie like that NEEDS bass to make it watchable. The horrible story and some of the cast didnt help. On the other hand, the blond was beautiful and saved every scene she was is and visual effects were among the best Ive ever seen on a bluray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!!!!...I thought I was the only one! lol.
> 
> 
> I got the DTS HD MA version too and also found the bass was severely lacking. There was bass but nowhere near the amount of bass that should of been present in this movie. Im guessing it was filtered as well 25-30hz. 2012 was also a big dissapointment with its soundtrack for me.
> 
> 
> I was looking forward to this movie, I liked the movie...it was a great popcorn flick but the sound was just meh.....3-3.5 stars for me.
Click to expand...


Well that blows


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billpan*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4710#post_22279851
> 
> 
> I give Battleship a solid 4,5..Bass was constant,hard hitting when needed,and when the aliens first put up their shield,41 min into the movie,hits deep but i cant measure it.



Which audio track and release of the movie did you watch? The DTS MA on my system was nowhere near a 4,5 star. What sort of subwoofer are you using and how loud did you listen?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4740#post_22283657
> 
> 
> Battleship.
> 
> Total dissapointment! Not more than 3,5 stars for me. Sure, there was bass. But nothing low and nothign loud. Wouldnt be surprised if it was either low level of filtered at 20-30hz. *I havnt been this let down since 2012...*
> 
> A movie like that NEEDS bass to make it watchable. The horrible story and some of the cast didnt help. On the other hand, the blond was beautiful and saved every scene she was is and visual effects were among the best Ive ever seen on a bluray.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4740#post_22295382
> 
> 
> Agreed!!!!...I thought I was the only one! lol.
> 
> I got the DTS HD MA version too and also found the bass was severely lacking. There was bass but nowhere near the amount of bass that should of been present in this movie. Im guessing it was filtered as well 25-30hz. 2012 was also a big dissapointment with its soundtrack for me.
> 
> I was looking forward to this movie, I liked the movie...it was a great popcorn flick but the sound was just meh.....3-3.5 stars for me.





NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! Not another 2012!














SO MUCH potential for a killer LFE track in that one that just went to waste overall.


Still curious to see this, but glad you guys are getting my expectations in check. What is up with conservative low end in a movie like this or 2012??????


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4740#post_22298530
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! Not another 2012!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO MUCH potential for a killer LFE track in that one that just went to waste overall.
> 
> Still curious to see this, but glad you guys are getting my expectations in check. What is up with conservative low end in a movie like this or 2012??????



My guess would be that it cost more money in sound design. It's probably easier just to through in some basic 50-60Hz content than some 10-15Hz content. Studio wants to save a buck. Just my guess.


----------



## wth718

Battleship is certainly nowhere near as bad as 2012. There is a lot of bass content in it, just not really deep bass. When the force-field/shield goes up is a good scene


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4770#post_22298877
> 
> 
> Battleship is certainly nowhere near as bad as 2012. There is a lot of bass content in it, just not really deep bass. When the force-field/shield goes up is a good scene



Yeah that scene was ok, but still I did not find it that special compared to most movies that are discussed on here. Bass was there throughout the whole movie..........but it just felt the LFE channel was lacking all that deep bass that should be present with all those massive spaceships and gun fires...could of been something special because that movie had tons of action scenes.


Im running 3 Seaton Sound Catalysts and 2 Submersives...just to give anyone an idea....watched Hunger Games and that had deeper bass than Battlefield and the overall surround sound was better too. Both still awesome movies!


----------



## freeyayo50

Just watched Starship Troopers. Horrible bass movie. Rate it 2.5/5. I would have thought heavy bass for a movie like this.


----------



## freeyayo50

Watched Demolition Man. No bass either in this one. Rate it 2/5. Im starting to find older movies don't have much bass or even ULF.


----------



## GPM

Nope, at that point in time, cinema design specified it only extend/be flat to 40 Hz, which few cinemas could actually achieve, consequently HT 'sub' design was typically no better unless both were designed/certified THX. Until fairly recently, deep, pounding, 'bass' in both cinema and live music meant elevated mid-bass beginning around ~50 Hz, ramping up quickly to a prominent ~80-120 Hz depending on several variables and carrying into the lower mids around 300 Hz, the criteria established circa 1935.


GM


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4770#post_22299770
> 
> 
> Yeah that scene was ok, but still I did not find it that special compared to most movies that are discussed on here. Bass was there throughout the whole movie..........but it just felt the LFE channel was lacking all that deep bass that should be present with all those massive spaceships and gun fires...could of been something special because that movie had tons of action scenes.



Funny movie - insanely stupid story but funny. There is low frequency content but the problem is that the mixer was obviously only allowed loud sounds and soft sounds, nothing in between. The low frequency parts all seem to be masked by highly compressed sound effects. Looks like the dreaded loudness war has arrived at movie mixing.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markus767*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4770#post_22301238
> 
> 
> Funny movie - insanely stupid story but funny. There is low frequency content but the problem is that the mixer was obviously only allowed loud sounds and soft sounds, nothing in between. The low frequency parts all seem to be masked by highly compressed sound effects. Looks like the dreaded loudness war has arrived at movie mixing.



It's one film... not an overall trend.


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4770#post_22301252
> 
> 
> It's one film... not an overall trend.



Pretty quick answer







Hope you're right.


----------



## markus767

I have to correct myself. Battleship seems to be high-pass filtered. Alien shield goes up:

 


This is from Tron Legacy when he is taken to the arena:

 


Both scenes show about 2 min. of C and LFE.


----------



## Steveo1234

Hmm, frequency on y-axel I assume? What program is that waterfall generated in?


Also, that looks just as crappy as it sounded. The people in here hearing a strong 15-20hz tone in that scene needs to seriously revaluate something....


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4770#post_22302753
> 
> 
> Hmm, frequency on y-axel I assume? What program is that waterfall generated in?



X-axis = time

Y-axis = frequency

Color scale is dBV^2 to better match what is actually perceived.

Sonic Visualizer


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4770#post_22302753
> 
> 
> Hmm, frequency on y-axel I assume? What program is that waterfall generated in?
> 
> Also, that looks just as crappy as it sounded. The people in here hearing a strong 15-20hz tone in that scene needs to seriously revaluate something....



Agree with you on many levels mate!


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4770#post_22300856
> 
> 
> Watched Demolition Man. No bass either in this one. Rate it 2/5. Im starting to find older movies don't have much bass or even ULF.



One does not watch Demolition Man for the LFE.


----------



## [KYA]Mega

I'm late to the party on Battleship. I still haven't heard it at home, but a Regal RPX ( http://www.regmovies.com/rpx/ ) theatre just opened near me, and they had $2 movies so I went to see Battleship, and I was lucky it happened to be in one of their RPX auditoriums (which normally has an up-charge similar to IMAX).


The bass was actually too loud and to make matters worse, the rest of the mix was not loud enough. So it was actually hard to hear the dialogue over the bass. So I was fairly impressed how much volume they could get out of the subs, but of course none of it was even close to ULF. After reading all of your reviews of the movie, that makes sense, so I won't judge RPX's bottom end from that one movie.


As we exited the theatre there happened to be a manager standing at the exit asking us about our experience, so I at least got to voice my concerns. I started off with: "I don't think I've ever said this out loud before... but that movie had too much bass." I then went on to explain that I *LOVE* bass, but in this case, because the rest of the sound seemed to be not loud enough that the bass actually interfered with the dialogue, etc. So I recommended that they turn everything else up, and the bass down a bit. He told me he would have "one of his professional technicians" take a look.


It never ceases to amaze me that such a huge investment in equipment and facility can result in such a poor experience because they don't bother to adjust it properly. You would think they would have something like Audyssey that could at least get them close... and if they do, then how can things get that far askew within a week of opening? I realize not everyone is an audiophile, but even my kids recognized there was a problem. One of them said: "it was hard to hear what they said, but it was still loud" which is not a bad description.


----------



## fecund

Any one have an impulse graph for Tron: Legacy. In particular the end scene when they blow up the tron universe?


Pretty sure that scene popped/blew my sub, was curious to see what it took to make that happen. I had a pop during the airplane scenes as well but the end scene is definitive.


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fecund*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4770#post_22303946
> 
> 
> Any one have an impulse graph for Tron: Legacy. In particular the end scene when they blow up the tron universe?
> 
> Pretty sure that scene popped/blew my sub, was curious to see what it took to make that happen. I had a pop during the airplane scenes as well but the end scene is definitive.



Here you go - last 2 minutes of the showdown (C and LFE):


----------



## fecund

Those last two dips tell the story right there. Man it gets low. Thank you very much for that.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markus767*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4770#post_22304181
> 
> 
> Here you go - last 2 minutes of the showdown (C and LFE):




What do you mean by C and LFE?


----------



## Jindrak

Kinda basic.....


C = Center Channel

LFE = Low Freq Channel


----------



## markus767

More from the Tron Legacy showdown (about 3 min.) - C/L/R/SL/SR/LFE:

 

 

 

 

 

 


Looks like a 30Hz movie, i.e. if your system is capable of 30Hz in-room you should get most of the story soundwise.


----------



## freeyayo50

Watched Fight Club (love this movie). There surprisingly was a bit of bass in his one. Don't feel it went really low though. Rate it 3.5/5.


If possible, can someone chart the last scene with the buildings falling. Around 02:15:35 mark.


----------



## Scott Simonian

It's mostly 30-40hz stuff with the occasional dips down to 20hz and below. Look in the old thread for some graphs I did of Fight Club.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markus767*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4770#post_22305870
> 
> 
> More from the Tron Legacy showdown (about 3 min.) - C/L/R/SL/SR/LFE:
> 
> 
> Looks like a 30Hz movie, i.e. if your system is capable of 30Hz in-room you should get most of the story soundwise.



You would be correct. Peak/Avg for all of Tron:Legacy.

 


JSS


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4770#post_22308040
> 
> 
> Watched Fight Club (love this movie). There surprisingly was a bit of bass in his one. Don't feel it went really low though. Rate it 3.5/5.
> 
> If possible, can someone chart the last scene with the buildings falling. Around 02:15:35 mark.













It's got some decent amount of quality bass besides aggressive surround soundtrack.


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4680#post_22269282
> 
> 
> The wife and I watched Batman Begins last night. She turns to me and says "Whoa, check out Scarecrow's voice!".
> 
> Indeed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for "Below 20 Hz is [fill in the blank with incorrect assessment], so why have it?". Scarecrow's voice is all below 20 Hz.
> 
> Great flick and great night at the home movies.



Does your graph show the "you need to lighten up" scene? This is C/LFE/L/R from the Blu-ray:

 


Looks different from what you're showing. By the way, the high level LF content is not in Scarecrow's voice but a separate sound effect.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4770#post_22308083
> 
> 
> It's mostly 30-40hz stuff with the occasional dips down to 20hz and below. Look in the old thread for some graphs I did of Fight Club.



Thanks, I found it.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4770#post_22308482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got some decent amount of quality bass besides aggressive surround soundtrack.



Thanks for the chart. Soundtrack was great. Lots of surround action.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markus767*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4770#post_22309529
> 
> 
> Does your graph show the "you need to lighten up" scene? This is C/LFE/L/R from the Blu-ray:
> 
> 
> Looks different from what you're showing. By the way, the high level LF content is not in Scarecrow's voice but a separate sound effect.



Check out the scene when the vaporizer thing has gone off and Scarecrow ambushes Katie Holmes and the kid in the alley when they're all drugged up. That scene should be loaded with single digit bass.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4770#post_22310658
> 
> 
> Thanks, I found it.
> 
> Thanks for the chart. Soundtrack was great. Lots of surround action.



Yeah. Fight Club is still one of my favorite surround tracks.


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4770#post_22311339
> 
> 
> Check out the scene when the vaporizer thing has gone off and Scarecrow ambushes Katie Holmes and the kid in the alley when they're all drugged up. That scene should be loaded with single digit bass.



Not sure which scene that is. Do you know at what time this approximately happens?


----------



## Scott Simonian

Towards the end of the movie right before Batman comes to Arkham Island. Don't know the timestamp.


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4770#post_22311623
> 
> 
> Towards the end of the movie right before Batman comes to Arkham Island. Don't know the timestamp.



You mean the car chase scene?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fecund*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4770#post_22303946
> 
> 
> 
> Any one have an impulse graph for Tron: Legacy. In particular the end scene when they blow up the tron universe?
> 
> Pretty sure that scene popped/blew my sub, was curious to see what it took to make that happen. I had a pop during the airplane scenes as well but the end scene is definitive.



Yes, this is it









The end scene is not of any interest...to people who have LFE-capable systems.


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22311747
> 
> 
> Yes, this is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end scene is not of any interest...to people who have LFE-capable systems.



Sorry, can't read the labels.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markus767*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22311781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22311747
> 
> 
> Yes, this is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end scene is not of any interest...to people who have LFE-capable systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, can't read the labels.
Click to expand...




Use the Zoom function on Internat Explorer!


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markus767*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22311781
> 
> 
> Sorry, can't read the labels.



Just saw that the page reduced the image's size. Sorry for the confusion.


Flageborg,


What source is this graph derived from?


----------



## fecund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22311747
> 
> 
> Yes, this is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end scene is not of any interest...to people who have LFE-capable systems.



You mean to those who don't? Without LFE its just a woosh, no biggie. The pulse was just too much for mine, good news is i have a new woofer on the way. I'll just need to turn the sub level down a bit next time.


The LFE is so part of that movie, if you watch that movie without it you miss so much.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markus767*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4770#post_22311633
> 
> 
> You mean the car chase scene?



Lol. No.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4770#post_22311339
> 
> 
> Check out the scene when the vaporizer thing has gone off and Scarecrow ambushes Katie Holmes and the kid in the alley when they're all drugged up. That scene should be loaded with single digit bass.



It's in the last 15-20 minutes of the movie. Scarecrow ambushes Rachel in an alleyway while she has the little boy on her side. He's riding a horse and she shoots him in the face is a stungun. You don't remember this?


----------



## aandpwoodley

Watched Raid Redemption & thought it has some good bass moments, a solid 3.5 for me


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22312646
> 
> 
> It's in the last 15-20 minutes of the movie. Scarecrow ambushes Rachel in an alleyway while she has the little boy on her side. He's riding a horse and she shoots him in the face is a stungun. You don't remember this?



That is at 1:53:00. Here's 5 min of C and LFE:

 


Looks like there are only very few occasions where the level of ULF is above listening threshold.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markus767*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22313028
> 
> 
> That is at 1:53:00. Here's 5 min of C and LFE:
> 
> 
> Looks like there are only very few occasions where the level of ULF is above listening threshold.



Feeling the ULFs are just as fun, no need to hear them. Real life has ULFs all the time and the movies should to if they want to sound and feel more realistic. Everytime I am sitting at my desk I can hear a big truck go by and then my chair and pants will vibrate. I don't hear it, I just feel it, I love that effect and if a movie has it I am happy.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Still don't get why people expect to "hear" such low infrasonic material especially when so many people say they love to 'feel' deep bass. It's tactical. You feel it. That's it.


_"Oh! What's the point in having extension to 5hz when the only way you can hear it is to produce 135dB of it?"_











Not that I would snuff out the capability to have 135dB @ 5hz. Wheeeewwww!


----------



## Auditor55




> Quote:
> Still don't get why people expect to "hear" such low infrasonic material especially when so many people say they love to 'feel' deep bass. It's tactical. You feel it. That's it.



That is true.


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22313417
> 
> 
> Feeling the ULFs are just as fun, no need to hear them. Real life has ULFs all the time and the movies should to if they want to sound and feel more realistic. Everytime I am sitting at my desk I can hear a big truck go by and then my chair and pants will vibrate. I don't hear it, I just feel it, I love that effect and if a movie has it I am happy.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22313505
> 
> 
> Still don't get why people expect to "hear" such low infrasonic material especially when so many people say they love to 'feel' deep bass. It's tactical. You feel it. That's it.
> _"Oh! What's the point in having extension to 5hz when the only way you can hear it is to produce 135dB of it?"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I would snuff out the capability to have 135dB @ 5hz. Wheeeewwww!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auditor55*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22313821
> 
> 
> That is true.



Do you feel 5Hz at 80dB SPL?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22313417
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling the ULFs are just as fun, no need to hear them. Real life has ULFs all the time and the movies should to if they want to sound and feel more realistic. Everytime I am sitting at my desk *I can hear a big truck go by* and then my chair and pants will vibrate. *I don't hear it*, I just feel it, I love that effect and if a movie has it I am happy.





First you claim that you "can hear a big truck go by", then you claim you "don't hear it"? That does not compute.


You should prove your observation by showing us a spectrogram, waterfall, RTA, or whatever that you can use to prove what frequencies make your "chair and pants" vibrate. Feeling room reasonance effects does mean that those frequencies are in the ULF range!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22314944
> 
> 
> First you claim that you "can hear a big truck go by", then you claim you "don't hear it"? That does not compute.
> 
> You should prove your observation by showing us a spectrogram, waterfall, RTA, or whatever that you can use to prove what frequencies make your "chair and pants" vibrate. Feeling room reasonance effects does mean that those frequencies are in the ULF range!



You guys love to argue semantics. When a truck goes by you hear it, no? After hearing it pass by you feel the vibration which is now the only thing happening. A very cool effect. I never had to explain everything in detail so much before. You really needed me to explain what I meant? ULF's to me are frequencies that one can not hear but feel. It depends on the spl's on whether one can hear them or not. When I felt those vibrations so I would assume they were under 20hz. I don't care if they were harmonics, 30hz, 10hz, or whatever, it was unfiltered live sound and real life effects which movies should have!


----------



## markus767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22315113
> 
> 
> You guys love to argue semantics. When a truck goes by you hear it, no? After hearing it pass by you feel the vibration which is now the only thing happening. A very cool effect. I never had to explain everything in detail so much before. You really needed me to explain what I meant? ULF's to me are frequencies that one can not hear but feel. It depends on the spl's on whether one can hear them or not. When I felt those vibrations so I would assume they were under 20hz. I don't care if they were harmonics, 30hz, 10hz, or whatever, it was unfiltered live sound and real life effects which movies should have!



If it's just about vibrations then bass shakers seem to be more practical and economical, no?


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markus767*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22315146
> 
> 
> If it's just about vibrations then bass shakers seem to be more practical and economical, no?



Well, shakers don't give you the pressure that comes with subs. Anyone can do what they wish, my shakers are not even wired to an amp anymore but still in the chairs. One can get 95% of the material with a great 20hz sub and 98% with a 15hz tuned sub. I just happen to like to get everything and not worry about what if.


----------



## Kimwyn

Sorry for breaking up the debate but i just wanted to note here that Xmen FC killed my subs!!!!!























































































what a workout they had, it was awesome.


P.S - i think it blew my mid and tweeter also.....dont know for sure and dont even know how is that even possible but i have to get a new mid/tweeter combo for my centre channel.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimwyn*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22315316
> 
> 
> Sorry for breaking up the debate but i just wanted to note here that Xmen FC killed my subs!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a workout they had, it was awesome.
> 
> P.S - i think it blew my mid and tweeter also.....dont know for sure and dont even know how is that even possible but i have to get a new mid/tweeter combo for my centre channel.



Where did you have the volume set at on your AVR?


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimwyn*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22315316
> 
> 
> Sorry for breaking up the debate but i just wanted to note here that Xmen FC killed my subs!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a workout they had, it was awesome.
> 
> P.S - i think it blew my mid and tweeter also.....dont know for sure and dont even know how is that even possible but i have to get a new mid/tweeter combo for my centre channel.



This is exactly why I do what I do. I want to be able to put in any movie, crank it to reference, and never worry something will break or miss any content. Call me crazy but I never worry about my equipment. I watched WOTW pod emerge and lightning strikes yesterday at 5 dBs over reference just to see. The subs were 10 dBs hot overall. I have everything EQ'd flat to 5hz as well. Let's just say I don't want to do that again, it was too loud and the pressure on my ears from the bass was almost painful. Guess what, all the gear was fine.


----------



## Gary J

Maybe worse for wear though.


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimwyn*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22315316
> 
> 
> Sorry for breaking up the debate but i just wanted to note here that Xmen FC killed my subs!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a workout they had, it was awesome.
> 
> P.S - i think it blew my mid and tweeter also.....dont know for sure and dont even know how is that even possible but i have to get a new mid/tweeter combo for my centre channel.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22315403
> 
> 
> Where did you have the volume set at on your AVR?



I'm curious too. What's the master volume on your AVR? Perhaps gotta check out this list of reference-level-tested speakers


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22315113
> 
> 
> You guys love to argue semantics. When a truck goes by you hear it, no? After hearing it pass by you feel the vibration which is now the only thing happening. A very cool effect. I never had to explain everything in detail so much before. You really needed me to explain what I meant? ULF's to me are frequencies that one can not hear but feel. It depends on the spl's on whether one can hear them or not. When I felt those vibrations so I would assume they were under 20hz. I don't care if they were harmonics, 30hz, 10hz, or whatever, it was unfiltered live sound and real life effects which movies should have!


I understood EXACTLY what you meant.







Your "hear" the sonic stuff; you "feel" the infrasonic stuff. Of course, it takes a system capable of infrasonics to "feel" them


Craig


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markus767*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22315146
> 
> 
> If it's just about vibrations then bass shakers seem to be more practical and economical, no?


As I tried to explain once before, the sensations from a shaker, (i.e., tactile actuator), are different than the sensation of pressure from infrasonic acoustic SPL. In my system, I find that they compliment each other. However, if I were forced to make a decision based on "practical and economical" terms, I would chose the Crowson Tactile Actuator system over infrasonics, (for my basement, concrete floor.) Now, if I was on a suspended floor, then I would prioritize acoustic infrasonic SPL and let the floor provide the shaking.


Craig


----------



## carp

I'm sure it's on here but I can't find it. Does anyone have a waterfall chart of the machine gun/apartment scene in Live Free or Die Hard? That is still my favorite "show off the system" scene. It shakes me and the couch and the hotter you run the subs the more shake you get with no bloatiness or a feeling that the bass is too loud. Both my old captivators and my submersives sound (well, more feel than sound) great on this scene in my room.


----------



## boothman

Someone should check Battleship DVD for ULF just for the heck of it.


----------



## myav6000

*deleted for repeated post*


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22316567
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's on here but I can't find it. Does anyone have a waterfall chart of the machine gun/apartment scene in Live Free or Die Hard? That is still my favorite "show off the system" scene. It shakes me and the couch and the hotter you run the subs the more shake you get with no bloatiness or a feeling that the bass is too loud. Both my old captivators and my submersives sound (well, more feel than sound) great on this scene in my room.



My speclab caps for DH4 here 


Some gun shots extend really low.


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22317480
> 
> 
> My speclab caps for DH4 here
> 
> Some gun shots extend really low.



Cool, thanks Ken. Wow, that makes sense that the Caps would be awesome - looks like a lot of bass right in the 20hz wheelhouse with the machine gun. I guess I'm a fan of ~ 20hz bass, I'm sure I'm not alone with that opinion. The Submersives love that scene too though, I would say it's about equal however the Caps were under powered with a ep4000.


The other scenes don't do it for me quite as much, because if you run the subs too hot the bass sounds too loud and out of balance. My ears have no limit on the machine gun no matter how hot the bass.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Project X - finally got around to it. I'm thinking 4.5 stars.


Going to run Speclab tomorrow and see what's in there, but clearly somebody decided to run all the music through a bass synth. Everything bass in the music was shifted an octave down.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boothman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22316586
> 
> 
> Someone should check Battleship DVD for ULF just for the heck of it.



It has none mate, look a few pages back....its been high pass filtered from 25-30hz pretty much. Sucks


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Waterfalls of Project X - music just before the flamethrower scene. Dolby Digital LFE track from the rental DVD processed via Hypercube, with 80Hz bass redirection. I think I'm just going to vote four stars on this one... it's almost got enough infra to give it the extra half star, but not quite. There's an awful lot around 20Hz for most of the movie, but only a few times does it get below that. Usually when the high level sub 20Hz stuff gets going my couch starts really shaking, and I never really got much of that this time.


The very first drum hits in the movie are down to 10Hz though... those woke me up fast.


----------



## Kimwyn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22316203
> 
> 
> I'm curious too. What's the master volume on your AVR? Perhaps gotta check out this list of reference-level-tested speakers



I was watching it at -7dB on my Pioneer SC-27. As I said, I am not sure if it was that that did it or it was just the time for the part to go.


----------



## boothman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800#post_22317704
> 
> 
> It has none mate, look a few pages back....its been high pass filtered from 25-30hz pretty much. Sucks



I thought they reviewed the bluray. Was hoping maybe the DVD could be different like Master and Commander. I know the possibility is remote since this is a new release for both formats but not sure how the sound is put to disc. Maybe ULF could've been passed through to DVD and not Bluray.


----------



## bossobass

Hunger Games!!


Finally we have proof positive of the knowledge of the ULF content







For that reason alone, I'm giving this soundtrack 5 stars. There's a scene wherein the entire soundtrack has repeating sine sweeps from 70 Hz down to off the chart, so there's no chance in Opinionville the designers didn't know what the content was as they swept the sine waves D-O-W-N to the very bottom, rinsed and repeated....


No big sub-destroying heavy-handed sound design and/or mix. Very subtle, to add tension, which it does very nicely. Also notice the droning dissonant 2 note chord of 17.5 Hz + 37.5 Hz while the sweeps crawl lower then repeat. Very cool stuff here, IMO.


Here's a zoomed snapshot:











Here's a composite of the scene, which as you can see is of quite long duration:











There are also scenes with way hot low end that every sub owner will LOVE


The soundtrack is uniquely designed and very well done (as in not overdone). I enjoyed this one from top to bottom.



























Def worth the rent and I plan to add it to my collection.


----------



## MKtheater

Bosso, was that the scene near the beginning? I don't remember exactly where but it was a tension scene where they were getting ready to read the names or something like that. No action, just tension building because I remember feeling bass waves throughout. There were many scenes with low stuff and I did not even watch it at reference yet, 10 dBs below(with the wife).


----------



## Scott Simonian

Nope. Unintentional artifiact. No cinema or mixing studio has subwoofers capable of that kind of low end, yet alone a home theater subwoofer.


----------



## FOH

Yeah, I agree it's very well done from an over all sound design aspect. Subtle, powerful story telling utilizing the soundtrack as the proper tool it should be. Quite a surprise in the theater while I reluctantly attended with my son and teenage daughter,....glad I did,..thoroughly enjoyable. Solid film-making, understated-wideband effects at home. More Lenny, he was perfectly cast.


I love the powerful dynamics associated with the "aerial death bombs". Killer leading edge, strong punch, then the effects trails away bathed in the ambient echo one would encounter outdoor with such an event,..splendidly done. . Super dynamic,..clip lights surprised me. Peak to average levels seemed high. Dynamic range, executed _properly_, _for my taste_.


Viewed it in the theater the day it came out,...and similarly, daughter picked it up midnight Friday after the HS football game.



Bosso, thanks for running those. I love to see the sparsely populated, yet strong effects.


----------



## FOH

Hunger Games sound design by William Dean.


Dean learned how to throw in that un-intentional ULF stuff from working with Michael Babcock on the '08 Hulk. Uh,...


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4830#post_22323379
> 
> 
> Bosso, was that the scene near the beginning? I don't remember exactly where but it was a tension scene where they were getting ready to read the names or something like that. No action, just tension building because I remember feeling bass waves throughout. There were many scenes with low stuff and I did not even watch it at reference yet, 10 dBs below(with the wife).



Yes.


I didn't want to add any spoilers, so none of the post is identified with chapters, descriptions, etc.


Crank it and LMK what you think.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4830#post_22323441
> 
> 
> Nope. Unintentional artifiact. No cinema or mixing studio has subwoofers capable of that kind of low end, yet alone a home theater subwoofer.




Such... a... ball... breaker... you... are.


----------



## carp

I wish I had the same opinion of the movie that you guys have. I saw it in the theater and couldn't stand it. The first 30 minutes I really thought I was going to be sick with all the camera shaking - they are just having a conversation for god's sake, why does it look like there is an earthquake going on?? Also, all action scenes required 50 camera angle switches per second/per second.


Still you guys have me tempted to give it another chance just for the bass but I'm afraid the shaking effect would bother me even more in my room.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4830#post_22323725
> 
> 
> Still you guys have me tempted to give it another chance just for the bass but I'm afraid the shaking effect would bother me even more in my room.



Perhaps the combo of theatrical frame rates, and the motion you describe would be better served in the home,...? I don't really know the physiology/mechanism behind it, but I'd think the larger relative viewing angles in a theater would make said effect worse. Smaller, modest home setups and _perhaps_ some higher playback frame rates (even tho the native rate goes un-changed) would help. That's a way over simplified overview, for sure. Maybe you'll like it a bit better.


----------



## spiritfox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4830#post_22323325
> 
> Hunger Games!!
> 
> Finally we have proof positive of the knowledge of the ULF content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For that reason alone, I'm giving this soundtrack 5 stars. There's a scene wherein the entire soundtrack has repeating sine sweeps from 70 Hz down to off the chart, so there's no chance in Opinionville the designers didn't know what the content was as they swept the sine waves D-O-W-N to the very bottom, rinsed and repeated....
> 
> No big sub-destroying heavy-handed sound design and/or mix. Very subtle, to add tension, which it does very nicely. Also notice the droning dissonant 2 note chord of 17.5 Hz + 37.5 Hz while the sweeps crawl lower then repeat. Very cool stuff here, IMO.
> 
> Def worth the rent and I plan to add it to my collection.



Thanks for the charts--I love the movie and did see it in the theater and remember during the forest fire I wished I was watching it at home--watched it at home Saturday night and really enjoyed it--and as expected--the forest fire was awesome in my HT (w/ SVS PC-13 Ultra). I know the movie is not for everyone but this is one in my collection for the movie and how it looks and sounds in my HT.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4830#post_22323547
> 
> 
> Hunger Games sound design by William Dean.
> 
> Dean learned how to throw in that un-intentional ULF stuff from working with Michael Babcock on the '08 Hulk. Uh,...



"The Hunger Games..."


Supervised by Lon Bender, mixed on my "home" stage at Todd AO Hollywood Stage 2 in 7,1 by Michael Presswood Smith and Michael Keller.


Mastered for HT by Lon Bender and Tim Hooganakker at POP.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4830#post_22323325
> 
> Hunger Games!!
> 
> Finally we have proof positive of the knowledge of the ULF content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For that reason alone, I'm giving this soundtrack 5 stars. There's a scene wherein the entire soundtrack has repeating sine sweeps from 70 Hz down to off the chart, so there's no chance in Opinionville the designers didn't know what the content was as they swept the sine waves D-O-W-N to the very bottom, rinsed and repeated....



Who ever claimed designers didn't know the content was there?


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4830#post_22323916
> 
> 
> Who ever claimed designers didn't know the content was there?



Does the phrase "unintended artifacts" ring any bells?










I'd retire if I could have a nickel for every time I've read it here and elsewhere.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4830#post_22324261
> 
> 
> Does the phrase "unintended artifacts" ring any bells?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd retire if I could have a nickel for every time I've read it here and elsewhere.



Of course it rings some bells.


That doesn't mean it's unintended every time.


----------



## Saints

Funny, I watched it on uverse on demand because I had a free coupon and I found myself wanting more bass. I guess I'll have to give the blu ray a shot.


----------



## Spanglo

It only had serious bass in a handful scenes. As mentioned the fire scene, but also great bass the times when the ship flies overhead. I can remember one good explosion and that's about it. Good stuff when it happens, but kinda sparse overall.


----------



## loopaddiction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spanglo*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4830#post_22324694
> 
> 
> It only had serious bass in a handful scenes. As mentioned the fire scene, but also great bass the times when the ship flies overhead. I can remember one good explosion and that's about it. Good stuff when it happens, but kinda sparse overall.



Agreed about the sparseness of low-end. Also felt the movie itself was pretty horrendous, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4830#post_22323325
> 
> Hunger Games!!
> 
> Finally we have proof positive of the knowledge of the ULF content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For that reason alone, I'm giving this soundtrack 5 stars. There's a scene wherein the entire soundtrack has repeating sine sweeps from 70 Hz down to off the chart, so there's no chance in Opinionville the designers didn't know what the content was as they swept the sine waves D-O-W-N to the very bottom, rinsed and repeated....
> 
> No big sub-destroying heavy-handed sound design and/or mix. Very subtle, to add tension, which it does very nicely. Also notice the droning dissonant 2 note chord of 17.5 Hz + 37.5 Hz while the sweeps crawl lower then repeat. Very cool stuff here, IMO.
> 
> 
> Def worth the rent and I plan to add it to my collection.



Yup, this soundtrack compared to the Battleship soundtrack. was loads better in surround and ULF content I thought!...and you just confirmed it for me







. Battleships soundtrack was such a massive let down!....I was surprised when Ralph gave Battleship a 94 compared to 91 for The Hunger Games


----------



## dominguez1


While I agree the Hunger Games' ULF is in pockets, it's the use and timing of the ULF that makes it a 4.5 to 5 in my books. While it's not a WOTW or Hulk as far as demo-ability (playing a certain scene over and over), it's one of the best 'subtle' ULF movies to date. Subtle meaning; adds to the drama of the scene without the typical 'crash, boom, bang' visuals of the WOTW, HTTYD, Hulk types movies.

 

With this movie, to really appreciate the ULF, you have to watch the movie in it entirety as the ULF helps add dimension to the plot, IMO. The scene that bosso references was awesome. The drama of the moment combined with a relatively infrasonic bass line really added a sense of uneasiness and fear to the scene. Similarly, the 'booms' as competitors fell had a significant 'kick in the chest' factor that added to the shock and realization to that moment. 

 

I watched the movie at -10db, but run my subs 7db hot. At -10db, it worked well. However after I replayed it at -0db an +7db hot, it detracted from the scene IMO. It went from subtle, to in your face (particularly in the uneasiness scene). This is one of those movies that excels running the subs even or just slightly above, if you plan to listen at reference.


----------



## MrSmithers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4830#post_22323725
> 
> 
> I wish I had the same opinion of the movie that you guys have. I saw it in the theater and couldn't stand it. The first 30 minutes I really thought I was going to be sick with all the camera shaking - they are just having a conversation for god's sake, why does it look like there is an earthquake going on?? Also, all action scenes required 50 camera angle switches per second/per second.
> 
> Still you guys have me tempted to give it another chance just for the bass but I'm afraid the shaking effect would bother me even more in my room.


I just watched and although I didn't see it in the theater to compare it didn't bother me at all. In fact, it was an hour into the movie before I even remembered you saying this and remembered that I was going to look for it! Of course, things might be different on a larger screen. I too thought the bass in this was well done, certainly not near the quantity of the heavy hitters, but there wasn't any extraneous/random/overdone bass either. in fact I thought it ranked very high on all of the elements of the soundtrack (especially some of the more subtle ones) being very purposeful.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4830#post_22323907
> 
> 
> "The Hunger Games..."
> 
> Supervised by Lon Bender, mixed on my "home" stage at Todd AO Hollywood Stage 2 in 7,1 by Michael Presswood Smith and Michael Keller.
> 
> Mastered for HT by Lon Bender and Tim Hooganakker at POP.



Where is POP?


Saw HG last night, albeit at -17dB (15 month old sleeping). Agree that the sound was crafted well. I usually judge films by how much I can suspend disbelief and allow a 24 fps illusion to transport me away from my basement, and through most of the film I simply could not. But once the main contest starts, I was able to quite easily.


may need to run a peak/avg on this one....




JSS


----------



## tony123

Glad to hear the good reviews of HG. I was reading elsewhere and opinions were that it was disappointing. I couldn't understand where they were coming from, as I thought it was outstanding! It was exactly what I most like in soundtracks. Boy, that first death cannon pulled both my wife and I out of our seats! Literally.


----------



## popalock

I watched Master & Commander last night on my single LMS Ultra. Came to the conclusion that I need to really make sure I get some serious protection in place... All I have is my SMS-1, so I'm hoping I can dial everything in where I won't have to worry about bottoming these bad boys out.


I'll be watching The Dictator tonight... I'm expecting some serious bass!


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4830#post_22326251
> 
> 
> Where is POP?



It might be Pacific Ocean Post in Santa Monica.


----------



## Kimwyn

Just wanted to say:


TRON IS EASILY THE MOST BRUTAL BD I HAVE PLAYED ON MY SYSTEM!!!!!!!


This movie just beats throughout.....PERIOD!!!!!! I was so scared of it damaginf my system i actually turned it off and opted to watch a different movie.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimwyn*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4830#post_22326631
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say:
> 
> TRON IS EASILY THE MOST BRUTAL BD I HAVE PLAYED ON MY SYSTEM!!!!!!!
> 
> This movie just beats throughout.....PERIOD!!!!!! I was so scared of it damaginf my system i actually turned it off and opted to watch a different movie.



Well technically it could...since there was talks about the centre channel and sub channel on the bluray clipping







......be careful with that one


----------



## wse

I recently watched "Wrath of the Titans" not that good of a movie but the room was shaking









http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Wrath-of-the-Titans-Blu-ray/35587/ 


I paid $9 on amazon last week


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4830#post_22326530
> 
> 
> I watched Master & Commander last night on my single LMS Ultra. Came to the conclusion that I need to really make sure I get some serious protection in place... All I have is my SMS-1, so I'm hoping I can dial everything in where I won't have to worry about bottoming these bad boys out.
> 
> I'll be watching The Dictator tonight... I'm expecting some serious bass!



The Dictator is not heavy in bass at all. Just a heads up. Hilarious movie though.


----------



## maxmercy

Tron clips the LCR&S channels at differing points in the film, but the tops of the waveforms are clipped at -2dBFS, so no damage potential in a system run within its means.


JSS


PS - Lookep up POP, and it seems there are many different sound system as well as room treatment choices to their individual studios... I wonder if anyone has done sweeps at the mixing position vs at the client position, given the smaller size of those rooms, many without any acoustic treatment.....


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4830#post_22326936
> 
> 
> Well technically it could...since there was talks about the centre channel and sub channel on the bluray clipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......be careful with that one



Shouldn't be an issue. WHen you clip digitally, you stop a signal that should be quantified above 0 dBFS at 0 dBFS. Digital simply cannot go louder than 0dBFS. SO in theory at least digital clipping of the source material cannot exceed the capabilities of a system that can handle reference levels . . .


And of course if one plays recent (say last five years or so) rock or pop or hip hop music, you're listening to lots and lots of digital clipping because that's (part of) what mastering engineers do to achieve ever higher average levels in music because nobody remembers how to use a volume control, apparently.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800_100#post_22327239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4830#post_22326530
> 
> 
> I watched Master & Commander last night on my single LMS Ultra. Came to the conclusion that I need to really make sure I get some serious protection in place... All I have is my SMS-1, so I'm hoping I can dial everything in where I won't have to worry about bottoming these bad boys out.
> 
> I'll be watching The Dictator tonight... I'm expecting some serious bass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dictator is not heavy in bass at all. Just a heads up. Hilarious movie though.
Click to expand...


Poor attempt at humor on my part...










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800_100#post_22327590
> 
> 
> PS - Lookep up POP, and it seems there are many different sound system as well as room treatment choices to their individual studios... I wonder if anyone has done sweeps at the mixing position vs at the client position, given the smaller size of those rooms, many without any acoustic treatment.....



Pop is here guys... I'm here...


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22327590
> 
> 
> Tron clips the LCR&S channels at differing points in the film, but the tops of the waveforms are clipped at -2dBFS, so no damage potential in a system run within its means.
> 
> JSS
> 
> PS - Lookep up POP, and it seems there are many different sound system as well as room treatment choices to their individual studios... I wonder if anyone has done sweeps at the mixing position vs at the client position, given the smaller size of those rooms, many without any acoustic treatment.....



Ahhh cheers for that







....always thought it might do some damage.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22327657
> 
> 
> Shouldn't be an issue. WHen you clip digitally, you stop a signal that should be quantified above 0 dBFS at 0 dBFS. Digital simply cannot go louder than 0dBFS. SO in theory at least digital clipping of the source material cannot exceed the capabilities of a system that can handle reference levels . . .
> 
> And of course if one plays recent (say last five years or so) rock or pop or hip hop music, you're listening to lots and lots of digital clipping because that's (part of) what mastering engineers do to achieve ever higher average levels in music because nobody remembers how to use a volume control, apparently.



hahaha, true to that...bloody loudness wars!!


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22328978
> 
> 
> Ahhh cheers for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....always thought it might do some damage.



It sure sounds like it when I play it, as it sounds like a strained speaker distorting....


Even though some of it could be chalked up to 'artistic license', I still think it is distracting....esp. If you have decently hi resolution speakers that reveal flaws in soundtracks...mine barely qualify, and I picked up on the distortion/clipping right away...


JSS


----------



## GPBURNS

I am Number 4 has a really powerfull scene near the end of film

- end of the major fight sceen on the football field- 5/10 seconds of very deep subsonics

very similiar sounding to effect in plane crash in Flight of the Phoenix


----------



## freeyayo50

The Avengers!!!! Hoping the bass lives up to the movie. So far 15 minutes into it and its very good in the bass department. Can't wait to finish it.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800_100#post_22330735
> 
> 
> The Avengers!!!! Hoping the bass lives up to the movie. So far 15 minutes into it and its very good in the bass department. Can't wait to finish it.


Haha, Really... Who posts in the middle of a movie? Did you at least pause it?


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22331364
> 
> 
> Haha, Really... Who posts in the middle of a movie? Did you at least pause it?



LOL! I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22331364
> 
> 
> Haha, Really... Who posts in the middle of a movie? Did you at least pause it?



LOL, I know. I have an iPad so I watch movies and surf Internet at the same time. I saw Avengers twice in the theater so I know the plot and everything. I had to stop watching it though like 25 minutes in because I had other things to do. Will try and watch the rest tonight or tomorrow.


I really wish I had a dedicated audio card so I can use spectrum lab to get some waterfalls for you guys.


----------



## cuzed2

Will be interested in your comments when you see it all the way thru at home.

I had no idea that Avengers was already available, on BR?


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22331567
> 
> 
> Will be interested in your comments when you see it all the way thru at home.
> 
> I had no idea that Avengers was already available, on BR?



It's not available yet. Will be released Sep 25. I think I will be buying it when it's released because its probably the greatest comic film yet.


----------



## mojomike

The Avengers will not disappoint bass-wise. It will prove to be the newest demo piece.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22331857
> 
> 
> The Avengers will not disappoint bass-wise. It will prove to be the newest demo piece.



I hope you're right boss!


----------



## maxmercy

As well....it has a lot to live up to. The ULF mayhem of Hulk, the incredible punch and mid-bass of Thor, and the slam+roar of Iron Man's repulsors.....my sights are set high for this one.


JSS


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22332111
> 
> 
> As well....it has a lot to live up to. The ULF mayhem of Hulk, the incredible punch and mid-bass of Thor, and the slam+roar of Iron Man's repulsors.....my sights are set high for this one.
> 
> JSS



I can confirm it is a reference BD...........just watched it and it blew my socks off!. Hulk scenes have a lot of bass in it. Iron Man scenes are also pretty cool. The fight between Thor and Iron Man in the middle of the movie sounded brilliant...not to mention the last battle scene. This is my new Reference BD


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22332216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22332111
> 
> 
> As well....it has a lot to live up to. The ULF mayhem of Hulk, the incredible punch and mid-bass of Thor, and the slam+roar of Iron Man's repulsors.....my sights are set high for this one.
> 
> JSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm it is a reference BD...........just watched it and it blew my socks off!. Hulk scenes have a lot of bass in it. Iron Man scenes are also pretty cool. The fight between Thor and Iron Man in the middle of the movie sounded brilliant...not to mention the last battle scene. This is my new Reference BD
Click to expand...


Would you give it 5/5?


----------



## buddhamus

For me yes, I would!







...the whole soundtrack was done great.


Not sure about what others might think tho, as they might be more picky.....need some of those bass charts to see how low some scenes go as it did feel there was some ULF bass in quite a few scenes.


----------



## intoflatlines

Just watched The Hunger Games on BD.. made my VTF 3.3 bottom out










I've watched other very bass heavy films (many 4.5-5 star from this list in both DVD and BD) at high volume without bottoming out, anyone else think that the LFE on The Hunger Games was super hot?


----------



## Spanglo

Cabin In The Woods has a very nice earth shaking scene at 51mins that rattled my furniture in a way that I never heard before. There were also some good sustained bass scenes in the last 15 mins of the flick.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intoflatlines*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22332523
> 
> 
> Just watched The Hunger Games on BD.. made my VTF 3.3 bottom out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched other very bass heavy films (many 4.5-5 star from this list in both DVD and BD) at high volume without bottoming out, anyone else think that the LFE on The Hunger Games was super hot?


If you bottomed out to the Hunger Games, you might want to avoid the Avengers altogether.


----------



## lfe man

Hunger games 4 stars(forest fire scene was nice)

Battleship 3 stars(wtf, filtered in around 40hz and overall veak levels of bass)

Rambo 4 stars(theatrical cut blu-ray?)

Project X 4,5 stars?(though not seen yet)

Blue Crush 4.5 star(this have some crazy bass(big crashing waves), but check opening where that imagine logo water drops and hits bottom of screen, nice ulf bass effect right in the start.)

Red State 4 star( best gun fire bass since die hard 4 in around 18hz(cop machine guns) and even lower in riffles


----------



## Kurolicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22331597
> 
> 
> It's not available yet. Will be released Sep 25. I think I will be buying it when it's released because its probably the greatest comic film yet.



If it's not released yet, how can you claim to be watching it?


----------



## Saints




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kurolicious*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22333082
> 
> 
> If it's not released yet, how can you claim to be watching it?


Did you really have to ask that question?


----------



## Gary J

If I don't get mine from the Academy or studio head I call POTUS.


----------



## Cowboys

I was watching the Avengers dts Master 7.1 version last night and it deserves 5 stars. My new favorite demo movie.

Folk, this is the bass movies thread, please DO NOT ask 'the movie is not out yet' or 'where do you get your copy so early?', etc...questions. Thanks.


----------



## Jindrak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4880_40#post_22333213
> 
> 
> I was watching the Avengers dts Master 7.1 version last night and it deserves 5 stars. My new favorite demo movie.
> 
> Folk, this is the bass movies thread, please DO NOT ask 'the movie is not out yet' or 'where do you get your copy so early?', etc...questions. Thanks.



Except that it HAS to be asked, because then it'll be an illegal copy you have, since there's still more than a month to go till the actual release. Doesn't matter what the hell kind of thread this is.


Also, on Hunger Games: I wouldn't put it at 4 stars. It does not even compare to the likes of Iron Man, Dark Knight, Hellboy 2, LotR, etc. The bass scenes are few and far between and most don't really touch below 20Hz for a few seconds. For me it's a 3.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jindrak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4800_100#post_22333221
> 
> 
> Except that it HAS to be asked, because then it'll be an illegal copy you have, since there's still more than a month to go till the actual release. Doesn't matter what the hell kind of thread this is.



5.0 - Run!


----------



## bossobass

Wrath Of The Titans!


This is a Five-0 bass flick. Massive amounts of bass throughout the movie.


For those with full bandwidth subs, beware your levels! This one comes out of the gate full-bore, but the effects levels increase with the intensity of the scenes.


I've been running my new system 5-6dB hot at reference level to test its minerals. Ha! Not too far into the movie I saw clip lights, so I punked it back to flat at reference level. The scene that clipped the amp is noted below and here are only 8 of the countless scenes in this movie that are LOADED with low end:



























This is the scene that clipped the system. Its also loaded with low end, but I isolated the effect that caused the clip at reference +5dB.











































I also liked the movie. The cast is as good as it gets, the action is non-stop and over-the-top, which is apropos to the subject. In any case, you want bass, this movie has it in full bandwidth glory. No frequency left on the table, so some huge bass for every sub owner.


----------



## cuzed2

bossobass,


Thanks for putting these up. We red-boxed "Wrath" this past weekend. Because of other's comments > I went into it with low expectations.

However: even with my modest SVS cylinders (including a 16-46); I was impressed with the bass, and went away wondering how much low-end I was missing?


My subsonic filters are engaged (12Hz), I guess this was a good thing.

As everything is still functioning










Everything considered - I thought it was a good popcorn watch.

And after seeing your graphs - will probably buy it, in order to evaluate my future LF upgrades


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22332878
> 
> 
> If you bottomed out to the Hunger Games, you might want to avoid the Avengers altogether.



Watched Hunger Games with my 4 ULS 15s and everything sounded great. It might be a bit hot but my subs had no issues.


----------



## TimVG

In Wrath of the Titans; the scene where they visit hephaestus.. that scene has some great ULF without anything else but some dialog going on


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22332878
> 
> 
> If you bottomed out to the Hunger Games, you might want to avoid the Avengers altogether.



True that, it has low end but it wasnt that bad.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kurolicious*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22333082
> 
> 
> If it's not released yet, how can you claim to be watching it?



From what I know, its been released in certain countries...in Aus it gets released on bluray on the 29th of August










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saints*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22333149
> 
> 
> Did you really have to ask that question?



Nah, he didnt but I guess some people dont know lol.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22333164
> 
> 
> If I don't get mine from the Academy or studio head I call POTUS.



LMAO!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22333213
> 
> 
> I was watching the Avengers dts Master 7.1 version last night and it deserves 5 stars. My new favorite demo movie.
> 
> Folk, this is the bass movies thread, please DO NOT ask 'the movie is not out yet' or 'where do you get your copy so early?', etc...questions. Thanks.



Yep, I watched it and I give it 5/5 in the bass and surround department....its an awesome soundtrack!....its my new favorite demo disc too











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jindrak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22333221
> 
> 
> Except that it HAS to be asked, because then it'll be an illegal copy you have, since there's still more than a month to go till the actual release. Doesn't matter what the hell kind of thread this is.
> 
> Also, on Hunger Games: I wouldn't put it at 4 stars. It does not even compare to the likes of Iron Man, Dark Knight, Hellboy 2, LotR, etc. The bass scenes are few and far between and most don't really touch below 20Hz for a few seconds. For me it's a 3.



Not necessarly....movies are being released worldwide on different dates....I think the US actually gets it last which is Septemeber 25th...us aussies get it next week on the 29th of august







.....now please dont ask how I got my copy before the release date. I have a friend in a country where it was released and he was kind enough to send me a copy







lol.


----------



## intoflatlines




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22332878
> 
> 
> If you bottomed out to the Hunger Games, you might want to avoid the Avengers altogether.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4890#post_22333478
> 
> 
> Watched Hunger Games with my 4 ULS 15s and everything sounded great. It might be a bit hot but my subs had no issues.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4890#post_22333638
> 
> 
> True that, it has low end but it wasnt that bad.


I've watched other highly rated "bass movies" (e.g., Cloverfield, Live Free Or Die Hard, Tron: Legacy, Star Wars II: AOTC, etc.) at the same level if not higher (-9dB) and I've never bottomed out before.. I'll have to check what my sub level is at when I get home, but maybe that's just the limit for the VTF 3.3 with Turbo..


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intoflatlines*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4890#post_22333672
> 
> 
> I've watched other highly rated "bass movies" (e.g., Cloverfield, Live Free Or Die Hard, Tron: Legacy, Star Wars II: AOTC, etc.) at the same level if not higher (-9dB) and I've never bottomed out before.. I'll have to check what my sub level is at when I get home, but maybe that's just the limit for the VTF 3.3 with Turbo..



Sometimes it's just a matter of exactly what frequency the power is concentrated. This graph posted by Bosso shows a heavy concentration of bass in the mid to upper teens. Depending on your tuning, something like this may cause you problems.


----------



## WagBoss

The hunger games has like 2 scenes with good bass, other then that it has nothing. I wouldn't even put it on this chart, it belongs on a "demo scene" chart as it has 2 good scenes for that.


----------



## drewTT

Yeah, I thought the Hunger Games was pretty weak in the bass department too. Didn't like the movie either...more like Boredom Games, soap opera style....


----------



## mojomike

True. It was a real snorer and the bass scenes were far apart.


----------



## WagBoss

meh, I enjoyed the movie. It's a pretty good metaphor / parody to the 1st world countries vs 3rd world countries, olympics, and dictatorships.


----------



## intoflatlines




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4890#post_22333736
> 
> 
> Sometimes it's just a matter of exactly what frequency the power is concentrated. This graph posted by Bosso shows a heavy concentration of bass in the mid to upper teens. Depending on your tuning, something like this may cause you problems.


Thanks for the graph. Maybe there was some sort of interference/resonance from the different frequencies that caused my particular setup to go crazy. Yeah other than a few scenes, there wasn't a huge amount of bass overall. I did like the film very much though.


----------



## Kurolicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22333213
> 
> 
> I was watching the Avengers dts Master 7.1 version last night and it deserves 5 stars. My new favorite demo movie.
> 
> Folk, this is the bass movies thread, please DO NOT ask 'the movie is not out yet' or 'where do you get your copy so early?', etc...questions. Thanks.



Typical snotty response. What are you, the AVS police? You obviously have a bootleg copy or you wouldn't be so defensive about the question. It was a perfectly legitimate question considering it's not released yet in any country, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## raistline

They could be watching a Rental store pre-release copy or could know someone in the release studio that is able to give out some copies so they can start a viral marketing campaign.

Both of the above are valid possibilities and occur on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## wth718

^^^ Can we please stay on topic? This line of inquiry has been beaten to death. When and how a movie was obtained is irrelevant. This thread is about the bass content. Feel free to start a new thread about that topic if you wish. I'm sure it will be riveting.


Edit: this is for the post 2 above this.


----------



## Kurolicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4890#post_22334634
> 
> 
> ^^^ Can we please stay on topic? This line of inquiry has been beaten to death. When and how a movie was obtained is irrelevant. This thread is about the bass content. Feel free to start a new thread about that topic if you wish. I'm sure it will be riveting.
> 
> Edit: this is for the post 2 above this.



I couldn't agree more. However, if you're going to talk about bass in a movie, it should be a release that's actually available. I could care less how these people got their copy but trust me, they are well aware that their copy is illegal. They know that you can't buy it yet so it probably makes them feel superior to say they have some copy they probably got off the street. Making claims about the audio is ridiculous if you have some bootleg copy and that IS relevant.


----------



## markus767

I always knew it - they put in all that extra ULF to be able to identify illegal copies.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markus767*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4890#post_22334719
> 
> 
> I always knew it - they put in all that extra ULF to be able to identify illegal copies.



Now that would just tend to promote even more bootlegging.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kurolicious*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4890#post_22334706
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more. However, if you're going to talk about bass in a movie, it should be a release that's actually available. I could care less how these people got their copy but trust me, they are well aware that their copy is illegal. They know that you can't buy it yet so it probably makes them feel superior to say they have some copy they probably got off the street. Making claims about the audio is ridiculous if you have some bootleg copy and that IS relevant.


This is a BASS movies thread- PERIOD. Say whatever you want to say..... Bass wise.


----------



## mojomike

The question here is whether or not the majority of bass lovers here prefer to get an early preview of a movie's performance bass wise from those who are able to get an early copy. It can serve to sell more copies of a worthwhile movie while possible deterring folks from buying worthless crap.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4890#post_22334958
> 
> 
> The question here is whether or not the majority of bass lovers here prefer to get an early preview of a movie's performance bass wise from those who are able to get an early copy. It can serve to sell more copies of a worthwhile movie while possible deterring folks from buying worthless crap.



Be nice if these 'early birds' would actualy contribute with some bass waterfall charts, graphs, plots, whathaveyou.










A comment of, "the bass is awesome, yo!" is useless to me.


----------



## Aknot5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4890#post_22334958
> 
> 
> The question here is whether or not the majority of bass lovers here prefer to get an early preview of a movie's performance bass wise from those who are able to get an early copy. It can serve to sell more copies of a worthwhile movie while possible deterring folks from buying worthless crap.



Yup, exactly. Nothing else matters, Kurolicious. If you like you can close your eyes when you begin to accidentally read early reviews. Or just stay out of this thread if you can't handle it.










Either way, I'm thinking we'd all prefer if you'd leave your irrelevant and obviously rhetorical inquiries out or over to PM.


Back to the BASS?


----------



## beezar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4890#post_22334967
> 
> 
> A comment of, "the bass is awesome, yo!" is useless to me.



But what if it is true that the bass is awesome? Yo.


----------



## wse

Sorry, I don't measure the bass I just feel it.


Check it out







http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=wes&folderid=3141 


The Woman in Black has some nice house shaking Bass


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beezar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4890#post_22335118
> 
> 
> But what if it is true that the bass is awesome? Yo.



I think Scott is saying that if there's no graphs, then it didn't happen.


----------



## Kurolicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4890#post_22334915
> 
> 
> This is a BASS movies thread- PERIOD. Say whatever you want to say..... Bass wise.



So, instead of explaining where you got your copy from, you avoid the question which only goes to prove my point.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4890#post_22335187
> 
> 
> I think Scott is saying that if there's no graphs, then it didn't happen.



That and if you're gonna pirate, contribute that early stuff. C'mon. Stop bogarting the goods.


----------



## Aknot5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kurolicious*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4890#post_22334557
> 
> 
> What are you, the AVS police?



Irony of the day folks.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kurolicious*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4890#post_22335368
> 
> 
> So, instead of explaining where you got your copy from, you avoid the question which only goes to prove my point.


Where I got my copy is none of your business, ghost. Are you the police?







Keep it a BASS thread. Sigh!


----------



## maxmercy

Bosso,


Did you miss when I put this up on WotT?

 


JSS


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4890#post_22335376
> 
> 
> That and if you're gonna pirate, contribute that early stuff. C'mon. Stop bogarting the goods.


True confession time. No, not to piracy. I confess that I haven't learned how to do waterfalls. I'll look into it though.


----------



## Spanglo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4890#post_22334915
> 
> 
> This is a BASS movies thread- PERIOD. Say whatever you want to say..... Bass wise.



This +1.


Is there a tutorial on how to make waterfalls?


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22333335
> 
> Wrath Of The Titans!
> 
> This is a Five-0 bass flick. Massive amounts of bass throughout the movie.
> 
> For those with full bandwidth subs, beware your levels! This one comes out of the gate full-bore, but the effects levels increase with the intensity of the scenes.
> 
> I've been running my new system 5-6dB hot at reference level to test its minerals. Ha! Not too far into the movie I saw clip lights, so I punked it back to flat at reference level. The scene that clipped the amp is noted below and here are only 8 of the countless scenes in this movie that are LOADED with low end:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the scene that clipped the system. Its also loaded with low end, but I isolated the effect that caused the clip at reference +5dB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also liked the movie. The cast is as good as it gets, the action is non-stop and over-the-top, which is apropos to the subject. In any case, you want bass, this movie has it in full bandwidth glory. No frequency left on the table, so some huge bass for every sub owner.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4890#post_22333617
> 
> 
> In Wrath of the Titans; the scene where they visit hephaestus.. that scene has some great ULF without anything else but some dialog going on



Yes, that's the one that caused the clip (see it noted above). Awesome bass flick. Best of the year so far.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4890#post_22335591
> 
> 
> Bosso,
> 
> Did you miss when I put this up on WotT?
> 
> 
> JSS



Hey Doc, I sure did miss that one. Haven't been paying enough attention these days. This soundtrack has low end pouring out of its ears. Shook the room like nothing else this year. Veery strong ULF to below 3 Hz, and lots of it, as your graph indicates. Next time ping me if you get the chance, I'll appreciate it.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spanglo*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4920#post_22335758
> 
> 
> This +1.
> 
> Is there a tutorial on how to make waterfalls?



I have the SpecLab download and my settings in a file. All you have to do is follow the instructions on the page after you download SL and the settings. Just upload my settings into SL and you're cookin' with gas, sans the learning curve.










Scroll down to the SpecLab section of the page:

http://www.bossobass.com/Bossobass.com/Technical%20%28cont%29.html 


Post here if you have issues and I'll help however I can. The more, the merrier.


----------



## Spanglo

Gracias.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4900_100#post_22336005
> 
> 
> I have the SpecLab download and my settings in a file. All you have to do is follow the instructions on the page after you download SL and the settings. Just upload my settings into SL and you're cookin' with gas, sans the learning curve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll down to the SpecLab section of the page:
> http://www.bossobass.com/Bossobass.com/Technical%20%28cont%29.html
> 
> Post here if you have issues and I'll help however I can. The more, the merrier.



Thanks for the link Bosso!


First time visiting your website. It's sick man. It's funny how bad I thought I had the LFE bug, looking at what some of you guys have gone though in your pursuit of LFEiness it's pretty mind blowing. I would have visited your website along time ago if you would have had it posted in your sig. Just sayin... Not sure if that is against the rules though?


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4890#post_22335577
> 
> 
> Where I got my copy is none of your business, ghost. Are you the police?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it a BASS thread. Sigh!


If fell off the back of a truck, right?


----------



## Toe

Watched Hunger games last night and thought the OVERALL sound was fantastic. Dialog mixed in just right, awesome use of the surrounds in both action and more ambient type moments, great dynamics and LFE supported the film perfectly. No complaints.


Now, as a pure LFE movie, the big bass scenes are few and far between and most are very brief. There are some excellent moments like the ship flyovers, fire scene in the forest (this one was demo worthy!), etc......but overall when compared to what I think of when it comes to GREAT LFE flicks like WOTW, BLA, Cloverfield, TIH, etc......, this does not make the list. Not a complaint since this is due to the nature of the film and the material in general which rarely calls for big bass (and when it does it delivers).


So overall as far as how I judge LFE flicks for this thread, this feels like a 3.5/5.....maybe a 4. I certainly wont be using this for demo purposes in light of the competition, but again this is not a complaint since the LFE supported the film VERY well for what it was.



Looking forward to WotT though after reading the last few pages and it just shot up to the top of my que.


----------



## MKtheater

The Hunger Games is like FOTP, great bass when there, and we rated it 5 stars, no?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4920#post_22336672
> 
> 
> The Hunger Games is like FOTP, great bass when there, and we rated it 5 stars, no?



Good point. Maybe I am harder to impress at this point.







Either way, I feel HG is 4 star at best overall, but that is just my opinion. It has nowhere near the WOW factor of something like TIH from a LFE perspective overall.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4920#post_22336672
> 
> 
> The Hunger Games is like FOTP, great bass when there, and we rated it 5 stars, no?



FOTP had some killer bass for a short but a decent amount of time during that crash scene.....Hunger Games has a lot of LFE effects and low ones at that...but very very brief. I felt the LFE supported this movie more for its ambience rather than for demo material. Id rate it 3.5 for bass. Great movie though...i quite enjoyed it


----------



## loopaddiction

I'm not sure if it's been discussed in this thread but what's the consensus on the Star Wars Episode IV-VI THX remastered Blu-Rays? I just recently went through them for the first time and was surprised to find out they added in lots of bass effects into the soundtrack. Many of the scenes almost feel overpowering and bloated with low-end. Has anybody spectrally analyzed these Blu-Rays to see if the bass clips?


----------



## myav6000

I did the captures and basically the bass content of bluray version looks just the same as the 04' DVD box set.. except for ep 2, which was a bit tamed on the bluray.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loopaddiction*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4920#post_22340661
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's been discussed in this thread but what's the consensus on the Star Wars Episode IV-VI THX remastered Blu-Rays? I just recently went through them for the first time and was surprised to find out they added in lots of bass effects into the soundtrack. Many of the scenes almost feel overpowering and bloated with low-end. Has anybody spectrally analyzed these Blu-Rays to see if the bass clips?



There have been rumors of the bass clipping on the SW BluRays, but I have not bothered to look at them carefully. There definitely is what sounds like clipping in episode 5 in the millennium falcon scenes, but it is not lfe clipping (more like the surrounds), or it does not sound like the blatant lfe clipping Immortals had (intentional or not)... Episode 4 got the biggest increase in lfe. Episode 2 got neutered compared to the DVD. Maybe I'll set up again to measure in a week or two and do level-matched comparisons, we'll see....


JSS


----------



## Gellidius


this is kind of OT, but i think it's the best place to ask this.

 

has anyone done a waterfall of this cd/sacd:  http://www.amazon.com/Revolutionary-Includes-Bonus-Frederic-Chopin/dp/B001DDBCWI/ref=pd_sim_m_1

 

if so, please post the link.

 

thanks.


----------



## kemiza

Does anybody think DKR will be a 5 star bass movie on blu-ray? I saw it in Imax last week the bass was crazy! I know that's on a much bigger scale than most home theaters but still impressive. Imax at home in my man cave hmmmm.


----------



## WagBoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4900_100#post_22342121
> 
> 
> Does anybody think DKR will be a 5 star bass movie on blu-ray? I saw it in Imax last week the bass was crazy! I know that's on a much bigger scale than most home theaters but still impressive. Imax at home in my man cave hmmmm.



Yes I'd estimate a 5.5 star.


----------



## freeyayo50

Just finished THE AVENGERS. Rating this a 4.5-5. Ton of bass in this one. Can't wait for the waterfalls to actually see how low the bass goes.


----------



## buddhamus

Yep, there was quite a lot of infrasonic bass in the Avengers. You could feel it lol. Awesome movie and an insane soundtrack to boot!. Thank god it wasn't another Battleship....filtered at 30hz lol


----------



## myav6000

"Dark Knight Rises" has its moments but personally I didn't notice big bass scenes in the local IMAX theater. Althought those taking-off scenes of the BAT sound LF-riched.


----------



## maxmercy

IMAX subs will not play below 25Hz NEARLY as strongly as they will play above 25Hz (regardless of how many candles they can blow out in a video), so judging ULF content from an IMAX presentation is sketchy. That being said, I thought the amount of LFE was pretty impressive, esp for the bat effects when I saw it in IMAX.


JSS


----------



## bradymartin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4920#post_22342797
> 
> 
> Just finished THE AVENGERS. Rating this a 4.5-5. Ton of bass in this one. Can't wait for the waterfalls to actually see how low the bass goes.



what? the avengers cant be out on bluray yet?


----------



## yadfgp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradymartin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4920#post_22343316
> 
> 
> what? the avengers cant be out on bluray yet?



It's not out yet. It will be on September 25th.


----------



## venkatesh_m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yadfgp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4920#post_22343321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradymartin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4920#post_22343316
> 
> 
> what? the avengers cant be out on bluray yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not out yet. It will be on September 25th.
Click to expand...


Its actually out here in South East Asia (Singapore & Malaysia among other SEA countries ).


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *venkatesh_m*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4920#post_22343665
> 
> 
> Its actually out here in South East Asia (Singapore & Malaysia among other SEA countries ).
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2



Yep, poor America gets it last lol.


----------



## WagBoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myav6000*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4900_100#post_22343214
> 
> 
> "Dark Knight Rises" has its moments but personally I didn't notice big bass scenes in the local IMAX theater. Althought those taking-off scenes of the BAT sound LF-riched.



Your IMAX must of had it's subs low or off, the IMAX I went to had insane bass throughout the entire movie pretty much.


----------



## jproy13

Late to the party and I do not have 1/2 the setup most of you guys and gals have here but I just finished watching 5 Days of War and holly shnitz!! Not only it's an excellent movie but the audio was and absolute spectacle. Attempted to watch the movie at near "reference" level (-8db on my AVR) but couldn't endure it for the full movie.


Done blabbering, just needed to tell ppl that understand....










cheers


----------



## myav6000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WagBoss*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4920#post_22343925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myav6000*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4900_100#post_22343214
> 
> 
> "Dark Knight Rises" has its moments but personally I didn't notice big bass scenes in the local IMAX theater. Althought those taking-off scenes of the BAT sound LF-riched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your IMAX must of had it's subs low or off, the IMAX I went to had insane bass throughout the entire movie pretty much.
Click to expand...


Some of the cinema enthusiasts here rated the Imax theater I went one of the best in my country. Since I went there only once and I didn't go to the local theaters often, my comparison basis is lacking. The overall soundtrack was quite good, don't get me wrong. I guess we'll have to wait 'till the bluray comes out to see how the bass goes.


----------



## maxmercy

The LFE experience in the newer digitally projected IMAX theaters (called LieMAX by purists because the screen size is huge, but still utilizes a 4k projector, so you can see the pixels), they can have a very variable LFE depending on your seating location, I know this from firsthand experience at my local LieMAX.


JSS


----------



## myav6000

OK, call me nuts if you like.. While I was watching DKR I actually launched a timer once the "legendary" logo appeared


If you're interested I include the playing time of the bass scenes below. The timing may not be exact.
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) 50' ; 1hr15' ; 1hr30' (the Bat take-off scene) ; 2hr 25'30"(bridge explosion)~2hr31'00(nuke scene)


----------



## mailiang

I was a bit disappointed in _Hunger Games_ which I finally watched last night. The LFE was very good, but I would have like to have heard more. I felt I was was being tease.







What I really don't understand is, why was it only available in standard DD? It's rare to comes across lossy movie soundtracks, especially block busters, on BD these days.




Ian


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4920#post_22344292
> 
> 
> I was a bit disappointed in _Hunger Games_ which I finally watched last night. The LFE was very good, but I would have like to have heard more. I felt I was was being teased What I really don't understand is, why was it only available in standard DD? It's rare to comes across lossy movie soundtracks, especially block busters, on BD these days.
> 
> Ian


Sounds like you were a victim of the dreaded Rental Copy neutering.


----------



## WagBoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4900_100#post_22344292
> 
> 
> I was a bit disappointed in _Hunger Games_ which I finally watched last night. The LFE was very good, but I would have like to have heard more. I felt I was was being teased What I really don't understand is, why was it only available in standard DD? It's rare to comes across lossy movie soundtracks, especially block busters, on BD these days.
> 
> Ian



My copy has 7.1 DTS-HD Master audio


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4950#post_22344338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4920#post_22344292
> 
> 
> I was a bit disappointed in _Hunger Games_ which I finally watched last night. The LFE was very good, but I would have like to have heard more. I felt I was was being teased What I really don't understand is, why was it only available in standard DD? It's rare to comes across lossy movie soundtracks, especially block busters, on BD these days.
> 
> Ian
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you were a victim of the dreaded Rental Copy neutering.
Click to expand...

Yep. Lucky for me, my local rental store gets the retail versions, which they later offer for purchase on sale once the rental demand dies down. The upside is, I get the full experience with the DTS HD track (and all the extras, not that I watch those too often, unless the movie is really eye opening).



Max


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4950#post_22344452
> 
> 
> Yep. Lucky for me, my local rental store gets the retail versions, which they later offer for purchase on sale once the rental demand dies down. The upside is, I get the full experience with the DTS HD track (and all the extras, not that I watch those too often, unless the movie is really eye opening).
> 
> Max




I usually get regular discs from Neflix, and rental only from BB. This copy was from Neflix, which surprised me. This is the first time I came across a rental copy that was available in lossy audio only.












Ian


----------



## srw1000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loopaddiction*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4920#post_22340661
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's been discussed in this thread but what's the consensus on the Star Wars Episode IV-VI THX remastered Blu-Rays? I just recently went through them for the first time and was surprised to find out they added in lots of bass effects into the soundtrack. Many of the scenes almost feel overpowering and bloated with low-end. Has anybody spectrally analyzed these Blu-Rays to see if the bass clips?


I attended the Masters of Sound panel, featuring Ben Burtt, Matthew Wood, and David Acord at Star Wars Celebration VI this weekend and asked about bass content in the films they work on. My intent was to follow up on some of the discussions on this forum about the sub-20 Hz content in today's films, and how conscious they are of it during production. I'm not sure if I didn't ask it quite right, or if I was misunderstood, but there wasn't much of an answer. The moderator made a comment about that kind of frequency actually making people sick.


But, David Acord did mention that people always mentioned about how they had actually felt the Star Destroyer flying overhead in A New Hope, but when they went back to the soundtrack for the Blu-ray release, there wasn't really that much low-frequency content. So, to meet the expectations of the audience and give them the experience they they thought they had had, they actually had to go back and sweeten the bass.


He didn't elaborate on whether or not they did it with any other scenes.


At a later Indiana Jones panel, Ben Burtt said that they did the same thing for Raiders. The subwoofer content has become much more important in the years since Raiders was made. We'll have to see how that one sounds next month.


Scott


----------



## ken wu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srw1000*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4950#post_22345855
> 
> 
> I attended the Masters of Sound panel, featuring Ben Burtt, Matthew Wood, and David Acord at Star Wars Celebration VI this weekend and asked about bass content in the films they work on. My intent was to follow up on some of the discussions on this forum about the sub-20 Hz content in today's films, and how conscious they are of it during production. I'm not sure if I didn't ask it quite right, or if I was misunderstood, but there wasn't much of an answer. The moderator made a comment about that kind of frequency actually making people sick.
> 
> But, David Acord did mention that people always mentioned about how they had actually felt the Star Destroyer flying overhead in A New Hope, but when they went back to the soundtrack for the Blu-ray release, there wasn't really that much low-frequency content. So, to meet the expectations of the audience and give them the experience they they thought they had had, they actually had to go back and sweeten the bass.
> 
> He didn't elaborate on whether or not they did it with any other scenes.
> 
> At a later Indiana Jones panel, Ben Burtt said that they did the same thing for Raiders. The subwoofer content has become much more important in the years since Raiders was made. We'll have to see how that one sounds next month.
> 
> Scott



Thanks for the info.

I'd done some comparison through speclab capture between the DVD(04' boxset) and bluray but couldn't find any real evidence that the bass was sweetened.

If you're interested I'd put the results in a local (mandarin) forum here and its next page.


----------



## coolcat4843

Has anyone ever charted the scene in _Close Encounters of the Third Kind_, where Roy Neary

first encounters a UFO in his pickup truck?


That scene delivers some of the most intense low bass ever put in a home theater mix.


----------



## The_Nephilim1

Hi is anyone going to do a Chapters, Timestamps & Frequency Charts



for Immortals and Tron:Legacy??


----------



## Jindrak

@The_Nephilim1


Search the thread, this has already been done numerious times.


----------



## The_Nephilim1

Umm OK I thought all that was done was on the first page will look for the Charts thnx for the heads up.. there are just so many posts to sif through


----------



## tealfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Nephilim1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4950#post_22349678
> 
> 
> Umm OK I thought all that was done was on the first page will look for the Charts thnx for the heads up.. there are just so many posts to sif through



There's a "Search This Thread" link at the top of each page. Right below the thread title. Hope that helps.


----------



## Metalbender

I just watched Battleship I thought there would at least be some good LFE in this movie, but no I was disappointed


----------



## venkatesh_m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4920#post_22336005
> 
> 
> I have the SpecLab download and my settings in a file. All you have to do is follow the instructions on the page after you download SL and the settings. Just upload my settings into SL and you're cookin' with gas, sans the learning curve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll down to the SpecLab section of the page:
> http://www.bossobass.com/Bossobass.com/Technical%20%28cont%29.html
> 
> Post here if you have issues and I'll help however I can. The more, the merrier.



Tried setting up Speclab and downloaded ur settings as per the instruction. I took the pre-out for the sub from the Onkyo, set all speaker crossover to 120Hz and disabled Audyssey but could not reproduce the waterfalls to look the same as some that have been shown in the 1st page (ie, Black Hawk Down (do not get the 8.5Hz peaks)). Iron Man Jericho scene looks similar not but the same as what was shown a few posts earlier as well.


I am on a 64bit Windows 7 OS and saw ur note on the possible issues with this. Will it fail to install or will the graphs look off.


I also use a Creative SB Live External USB Sound Card (which is where I send the sub pre out to line in) and set the SpecLab settings to 48kHz. The graphs do not seem to have as much fine resolution as what u show, is this a setup issue.


Lastly, if this is not appropriate to discuss here, let me know I can PM u instead. Would like to iron this out so that I can do some waterfalls as well.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metalbender*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4950#post_22352407
> 
> 
> I just watched Battleship I thought there would at least be some good LFE in this movie, but no I was disappointed


Just got done watching this one too. I thought there was quite a few scenes with LFE, nothing really in the ULF range and nothing super spectacular, but there was some bass in there. I'd give it 3 stars.


----------



## Metalbender




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4950#post_22352692
> 
> 
> Just got done watching this one too. I thought there was quite a few scenes with LFE, nothing really in the ULF range and nothing super spectacular, but there was some bass in there. I'd give it 3 stars.



I would agree on the 3


----------



## raistline

So yeah, I picked up Hunger Games from RedBox and was quite disappointed by the audio on disc. It was barely better than when I saw it in the theater. Stupid Rental copy gimping the audio just so they can use a Single Layer 25GB disc. How much more can it really cost to press a Dual Layer disc vs a Single layer. I know, part of the reasoning is to push you to buy instead of rent but still..


----------



## WagBoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4900_100#post_22353574
> 
> 
> So yeah, I picked up Hunger Games from RedBox and was quite disappointed by the audio on disc. It was barely better than when I saw it in the theater. Stupid Rental copy gimping the audio just so they can use a Single Layer 25GB disc. How much more can it really cost to press a Dual Layer disc vs a Single layer. I know, part of the reasoning is to push you to buy instead of rent but still..



probably twice as much?


----------



## Kini62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4950#post_22353574
> 
> 
> So yeah, I picked up Hunger Games from RedBox and was quite disappointed by the audio on disc. It was barely better than when I saw it in the theater. Stupid Rental copy gimping the audio just so they can use a Single Layer 25GB disc. How much more can it really cost to press a Dual Layer disc vs a Single layer. I know, part of the reasoning is to push you to buy instead of rent but still..




I watched a rental copy and it had the full uncompressed HD soundtrack. Don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kini62*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4950#post_22353668
> 
> 
> I watched a rental copy and it had the full uncompressed HD soundtrack. Don't know what you're talking about.


Some movies have rental copies that are not gimped, but it has become a a bit of a growing trend. Which movie did you watch that had full uncompressed audio, I would be flabbergasted if it was Hunger Games? I'm just curious.


----------



## fecund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22329596
> 
> 
> I am Number 4 has a really powerfull scene near the end of film
> 
> - end of the major fight sceen on the football field- 5/10 seconds of very deep subsonics



This is certainly confirmed. Though not an LFE crazed movie that scene fills the room with boom.


The train crash in Super8 may have been mentioned before, its good too.


----------



## Elfather

can anyone tell me a scene with ULF in any movie? i keep hearing ULF but i can't tell the difference between that and LFE.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4950#post_22354148
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me a scene with ULF in any movie? i keep hearing ULF but i can't tell the difference between that and LFE.



The climatic bridge being blown up scene in "The Long Kiss Good Night."


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *venkatesh_m*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4950#post_22352408
> 
> 
> Tried setting up Speclab and downloaded ur settings as per the instruction. I took the pre-out for the sub from the Onkyo, set all speaker crossover to 120Hz and disabled Audyssey but could not reproduce the waterfalls to look the same as some that have been shown in the 1st page (ie, Black Hawk Down (do not get the 8.5Hz peaks)). Iron Man Jericho scene looks similar not but the same as what was shown a few posts earlier as well.
> 
> I am on a 64bit Windows 7 OS and saw ur note on the possible issues with this. Will it fail to install or will the graphs look off.
> 
> I also use a Creative SB Live External USB Sound Card (which is where I send the sub pre out to line in) and set the SpecLab settings to 48kHz. The graphs do not seem to have as much fine resolution as what u show, is this a setup issue.
> 
> Lastly, if this is not appropriate to discuss here, let me know I can PM u instead. Would like to iron this out so that I can do some waterfalls as well.



Unfortunately, I'm windows illiterate. I use a Mac for everything but measurements and SpecLab graphs. I have read from one source who claims that Windows 7 64 bit works for him, but there are no details to qualify that remark with. Other W7 64 bit users have told me it does not work, but there are no specific details there either. This is from the SL author:



> Quote:
> System Requirements
> 
> You will need the following to use "SpecLab":
> 
> 
> - a PC with Win95, Win98, WinME, Win2k, WinXP, or Linux+Wine
> 
> - a soundcard with an audio input resolution of 16 bits
> 
> - a color graphics mode with at least 800*600 pixels with 256 colors
> 
> (a graphics mode with higher resolution and "true color" is preferred, and even required under WinXP)





> Quote:
> Spectrum Lab runs under Windows 98, 2000, ME, XP (home and professional), Linux/WINE, but obviously not under Windows Vista. The reason why it doesn't work under "Vista" is unknown. Since I don't use Vista myself, there's little I can do about this. Use Linux/WINE, or a virtual PC running XP (inside your shiny power-hogging Vista machine).



I know there can be issues getting your sound card routed properly into SL, but again, I can't advise you as to the correct procedures because I don't use a sound card.


I'll have my tech PM you when he gets a chance and maybe you can get up and running with W7 64 bit because it will be great to have another graphs contributor.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fecund*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4950#post_22354114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22329596
> 
> 
> I am Number 4 has a really powerfull scene near the end of film
> 
> - end of the major fight sceen on the football field- 5/10 seconds of very deep subsonics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is certainly confirmed. Though not an LFE crazed movie that scene fills the room with boom.
> 
> 
> The train crash in Super8 may have been mentioned before, its good too.
Click to expand...

There is no real subsonic content to speak of in Super 8. For some silly reason, they filtered the audio on that soundtrack. Sure the train crash scene gets loud, but it is mostly ear piercingly high frequencies and not much bass (especially compared to the standouts in this thread). That's why there are so many complaints about it from the bassheads here (myself included). A real train crash would produce tremendous ULF and subsonic (read: below 20Hz) content. This is completely missing from Super 8.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4950#post_22354148
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me a scene with ULF in any movie? i keep hearing ULF but i can't tell the difference between that and LFE.


ULF = Ultra Low Frequencies. Meaning frequencies below 20Hz.


Some movies go DEEP, as in down to single digit Hz (there are a few with substantial content down to 3Hz). The problem is, your system has to be capable of reproducing ULF at fairly high SPLs and this is pretty uncommon. The vast majority of subwoofers have a frequency response that falls off a cliff below 20-25 Hz. In other words, they can't reproduce ULF to any appreciable degree to be felt (note they're subsonic, i.e. below the commonly held lowest audible frequency of 20Hz. Frequencies below that aren't heard, they're felt, but ONLY if a system can reproduce them at high enough SPLs). Oh, and there aren't ANY speakers I'm aware of that can reproduce 20Hz and below at appreciable SPLs that don't cost an arm, a leg and numerous other body parts, and even at stratospheric prices, it's still rare.


What does your setup consist of? A quick list will tell us if it's capable of decent ULF output.


As far as movies with ULF, check the first post for all the 5-star movies. They all have prodigious ULF in certain scenes. One of my all time favorite ULF demo scenes is still the alien tripod emerging from the ground in the remake of 'War Of The Worlds' starring Tom Cruise.



Max


----------



## djbluemax1

Bossobass, if you guys can figure out how to get SpecLabs running properly on W7-64, that'd be awesome! I'd like to run a few scans myself, but my W7-64 980-Extreme laptop is the only working PC I have at this time.



Max


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4950#post_22354575
> 
> 
> There is no real subsonic content to speak of in Super 8. For some silly reason, they filtered the audio on that soundtrack. Sure the train crash scene gets loud, but it is mostly ear piercingly high frequencies and not much bass (especially compared to the standouts in this thread). That's why there are so many complaints about it from the bassheads here (myself included). A real train crash would produce tremendous ULF and subsonic (read: below 20Hz) content. This is completely missing from Super 8.



For a scene that doesn't contain much bass, the train crash/derailment scene in _Super 8_, rattles the windows and shakes my whole room, whenever I sample it.

It's my favorite demo scene and I like it better than the tripode emergence scene in _War of the Worlds_, for shear chest pounding impact.


----------



## Kini62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4950#post_22353680
> 
> 
> Some movies have rental copies that are not gimped, but it has become a a bit of a growing trend. Which movie did you watch that had full uncompressed audio, I would be flabbergasted if it was Hunger Games? I'm just curious.



It was Hunger Games via Redbox played through my PS3. I'm sure my AVR showed a HD stream. Now you have me thinking. I really don't want to rent it again even though it was pretty good.


I do recall that it rocked my room pretty good in certain parts like the forest fire scene.


----------



## Elfather




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4950#post_22354575
> 
> 
> There is no real subsonic content to speak of in Super 8. For some silly reason, they filtered the audio on that soundtrack. Sure the train crash scene gets loud, but it is mostly ear piercingly high frequencies and not much bass (especially compared to the standouts in this thread). That's why there are so many complaints about it from the bassheads here (myself included). A real train crash would produce tremendous ULF and subsonic (read: below 20Hz) content. This is completely missing from Super 8.
> 
> ULF = Ultra Low Frequencies. Meaning frequencies below 20Hz.
> 
> Some movies go DEEP, as in down to single digit Hz (there are a few with substantial content down to 3Hz). The problem is, your system has to be capable of reproducing ULF at fairly high SPLs and this is pretty uncommon. The vast majority of subwoofers have a frequency response that falls off a cliff below 20-25 Hz. In other words, they can't reproduce ULF to any appreciable degree to be felt (note they're subsonic, i.e. below the commonly held lowest audible frequency of 20Hz. Frequencies below that aren't heard, they're felt, but ONLY if a system can reproduce them at high enough SPLs). Oh, and there aren't ANY speakers I'm aware of that can reproduce 20Hz and below at appreciable SPLs that don't cost an arm, a leg and numerous other body parts, and even at stratospheric prices, it's still rare.
> 
> What does your setup consist of? A quick list will tell us if it's capable of decent ULF output.
> 
> As far as movies with ULF, check the first post for all the 5-star movies. They all have prodigious ULF in certain scenes. One of my all time favorite ULF demo scenes is still the alien tripod emerging from the ground in the remake of 'War Of The Worlds' starring Tom Cruise.
> 
> Max



Thanks for the reply, Max!


My system consist of the following;

Deftech BP 8060ST L&R


Deftech CS-8080 Center


Deftech RSS II surrounds


SVS PB13 Ultra


Denon 3311


PS3 as blue ray player.


----------



## blackangst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4950#post_22354666
> 
> 
> For a scene that doesn't contain much bass, the train crash/derailment scene in _Super 8_, rattles the windows and shakes my whole room, whenever I sample it.
> 
> It's my favorite demo scene and I like it better than the tripode emergence scene in _War of the Worlds_, for shear chest pounding impact.



Now my go-to demo scene is the first 15-20 minutes of Avengers.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4950#post_22354666
> 
> 
> For a scene that doesn't contain much bass, the train crash/derailment scene in _Super 8_, rattles the windows and shakes my whole room, whenever I sample it.
> 
> It's my favorite demo scene and I like it better than the tripode emergence scene in _War of the Worlds_, for shear chest pounding impact.



Yes Super 8 proves that a movie does not need to contain much ULF to be a great bass movie. Anyone all hang up on how much ULF a movie contains and passes on this one is just missing out.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4950#post_22354666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4950#post_22354575
> 
> 
> There is no real subsonic content to speak of in Super 8. For some silly reason, they filtered the audio on that soundtrack. Sure the train crash scene gets loud, but it is mostly ear piercingly high frequencies and not much bass (especially compared to the standouts in this thread). That's why there are so many complaints about it from the bassheads here (myself included). A real train crash would produce tremendous ULF and subsonic (read: below 20Hz) content. This is completely missing from Super 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a scene that doesn't contain much bass, the train crash/derailment scene in _Super 8_, rattles the windows and shakes my whole room, whenever I sample it.
> 
> It's my favorite demo scene and I like it better than the tripode emergence scene in _War of the Worlds_, for shear chest pounding impact.
Click to expand...

Never said the scene doesn't have bass, I said it is filtered and lacks SUBSONICS, i.e below 20Hz info which is just plain silly when you have a multiton object bouncing around.


In your case, since the SVS PB12-NSD and BIC F12's roll off below 20Hz, the point is moot. Your setup can't reproduce the low end in the pod scene in WOTW.


For what it's worth, the resonant frequency of my windows is about 41 Hz. Compared to my calibrated subs, my Boston Acoustics E100's powered by Emotiva XPA-1's rattle the windows WAY more than the pair of Seaton Submersive HP calibrated subs do, partly because my room has a modal peak in the low 40 Hz region. The Legacy Focus SEs sans room correction exacerbate this even more as there's a HUGE hump in that region without XT32.


One of the reasons I chose the SubM HP was because it has some of the best low frequency extension in a non-DIY sub available, and can dig into the single digit Hz region in my room, but even these pale in comparison to something like bossobass's setup.



Max


----------



## djbluemax1

Elfather, what setting XO you have the PB13-Ultra in? One setting falls off a cliff below 20Hz, another below 14Hz, and the sealed setting starts rolling off below 30Hz, but goes lower, but has a rumble filter below a certain frequency.



Max


----------



## buddhamus

Few ppl in AUS are reporting The Avengers bluray being filtered at 30hz....I'm gonna hold off buying it until the US version is out on the 25th.....this is not the first time studios have done this....****ing pissed off with this filtration **** that's happening with a few big releases lately.


----------



## Elfather




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22355046
> 
> 
> Elfather, what setting XO you have the PB13-Ultra in? One setting falls off a cliff below 20Hz, another below 14Hz, and the sealed setting starts rolling off below 30Hz, but goes lower, but has a rumble filter below a certain frequency.
> 
> Max



I have all ports open so 20Hz. I have the older bash version amp so it actually goes 20,15,10 and sealed. What tune should I have it set to for better results in this particular scene you mentioned? I have the movie so I want to give it a try and see what my pony can do.

Thanks!

-Aldo


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4950#post_22347440
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Has anyone ever charted the scene in _Close Encounters of the Third Kind_, where Roy Neary
> 
> first encounters a UFO in his pickup truck?
> 
> 
> 2. That scene delivers some of the most intense low bass ever put in a home theater mix.



1. Yes, this is from Chapter 5 - at the railroad crossing


2. No, you're talking mid-bass


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22355913
> 
> 
> 
> I have all ports open so 20Hz. I have the older bash version amp so it actually goes 20,15,10 and sealed. What tune should I have it set to for better results in this particular scene you mentioned?



To get the "best" results - always tune your SVS Ultra PB or PC to 15Hz before doing auto-calibration with receiver


If you have done auto-calibration in a "wrong" setting - tune it right - and re-calibrate receiver.


----------



## bsoko2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4920#post_22342968
> 
> 
> Yep, there was quite a lot of infrasonic bass in the Avengers. You could feel it lol. Awesome movie and an insane soundtrack to boot!. Thank god it wasn't another Battleship....filtered at 30hz lol





I don't know how low the bass went in Battleship but in my HT room the seat shook quite a lot. Of course I listen at -5 with 1 DB hot on the subs, so that could explain why the bass and surround was most excellent!


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22355913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22355046
> 
> 
> Elfather, what setting XO you have the PB13-Ultra in? One setting falls off a cliff below 20Hz, another below 14Hz, and the sealed setting starts rolling off below 30Hz, but goes lower, but has a rumble filter below a certain frequency.
> 
> Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all ports open so 20Hz. I have the older bash version amp so it actually goes 20,15,10 and sealed. What tune should I have it set to for better results in this particular scene you mentioned? I have the movie so I want to give it a try and see what my pony can do.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Aldo
Click to expand...

Ilkka's ground plane measurements indicate that the 10Hz tune would be the best starting point for ULF with the PB13-Ultra. The sealed setting engages the rumble filter which kills any possible decent SPL output below 14Hz, the 15Hz setting begins rolling off earlier being -7db down at 10Hz and dropping fast below that. The 20Hz setting you were using, in comparison is -13db down compared to the 10Hz setting and dropping precipitously, which is why you're pretty much not hearing any of the WOTW pod scene's goodies.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsoko2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22355944
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how low the bass went in Battleship but in my HT room the seat shook quite a lot. Of course I listen at -5 with 1 DB hot on the subs, so that could explain why the bass and surround was most excellent!


Just watched that. I think it's filtered at about 25-30Hz. There is some mid-bass stuff, but they castrated this movie like they did with Super-8. The potential for the LFE and specifically ULF was so much better than what we ended up getting.



Max


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22355994
> 
> 
> Ilkka's ground plane measurements indicate that the 10Hz tune would be the best starting point for ULF with the PB13-Ultra. The sealed setting engages the rumble filter which kills any possible decent SPL output below 14Hz, the 15Hz setting begins rolling off earlier being -7db down at 10Hz and dropping fast below that. The 20Hz setting you were using, in comparison is -13db down compared to the 10Hz setting and dropping precipitously, which is why you're pretty much not hearing any of the WOTW pod scene's goodies.



The PB13 is very underported with just one port open in 10hz tune. Ed Mullen had recommended against using the sub in that mode. That's one of the reasons that they eliminated that tuning mode on the newer PB13.


The 15hz mode is an excellent compromise between strong output and deep, extended response to about 13 or 14 hz with very low distortion.


In sealed mode, the high-pass filter is at actually at about 9hz. You'll notice in the graph that the rolloff in sealed mode follows a steady 12db/octave slope right down to the 10hz area with no change in slope to indicate a filter in that range.


----------



## Toe

I also feel that the 15hz tune is the best for the PB13. More extension vs 20hz and not as much output loss vs 10hz..........its a nice middle ground IMO.


----------



## Elfather




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22355994
> 
> 
> Ilkka's ground plane measurements indicate that the 10Hz tune would be the best starting point for ULF with the PB13-Ultra. The sealed setting engages the rumble filter which kills any possible decent SPL output below 14Hz, the 15Hz setting begins rolling off earlier being -7db down at 10Hz and dropping fast below that. The 20Hz setting you were using, in comparison is -13db down compared to the 10Hz setting and dropping precipitously, which is why you're pretty much not hearing any of the WOTW pod scene's goodies.



I'm not sure I understand what you mean by -13db down? I'm not good with these numbers, in a simplified way what your saying that is i get a big loud bass hit and then my sup stops reproducing the frequencies is supposed to because I have it set at 20hz?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22356293
> 
> 
> The PB13 is very underported with just one port open in 10hz tune. Ed Mullen had recommended against using the sub in that mode. That's one of the reasons that they eliminated that tuning mode on the newer PB13.
> 
> The 15hz mode is an excellent compromise between strong output and deep, extended response to about 13 or 14 hz with very low distortion.
> 
> In sealed mode, the high-pass filter is at actually at about 9hz. You'll notice in the graph that the rolloff in sealed mode follows a steady 12db/octave slope right down to the 10hz area with no change in slope to indicate a filter in that range.



Excuse my ignorance once more, but which tune is which in this graph?


----------



## mojomike

Sealed.


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22357098
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand what you mean by -13db down? I'm not good with these numbers, in a simplified way what your saying that is i get a big loud bass hit and then my sup stops reproducing the frequencies is supposed to because I have it set at 20hz?
> 
> Excuse my ignorance once more, but which tune is which in this graph?



Seems to me this discussion is a tad off topic, but for the good of the order, let me suggest that the testing of this SVS sub at www.avtalk.co.uk is comprehensive (all tunings) and frakly pretty amazing in some ways. Plus there's pretty decent discussion in the equipment tests/sub tests threads about what the various measurements mean as a practical matter (not sub by sub but in general). Prettty user friendly. Easy place to begin putting one's arms around the measurements' meanings. IMO.


----------



## Scott Simonian

And don't forget Data-Bass









http://www.data-bass.com/data?page=system&id=55


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22355878
> 
> 
> Few ppl in AUS are reporting The Avengers bluray being filtered at 30hz....I'm gonna hold off buying it until the US version is out on the 25th.....this is not the first time studios have done this....****ing pissed off with this filtration **** that's happening with a few big releases lately.



30hz!!!!???????


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22356293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22355994
> 
> 
> Ilkka's ground plane measurements indicate that the 10Hz tune would be the best starting point for ULF with the PB13-Ultra. The sealed setting engages the rumble filter which kills any possible decent SPL output below 14Hz, the 15Hz setting begins rolling off earlier being -7db down at 10Hz and dropping fast below that. The 20Hz setting you were using, in comparison is -13db down compared to the 10Hz setting and dropping precipitously, which is why you're pretty much not hearing any of the WOTW pod scene's goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PB13 is very underported with just one port open in 10hz tune. Ed Mullen had recommended against using the sub in that mode. That's one of the reasons that they eliminated that tuning mode on the newer PB13.
> 
> 
> The 15hz mode is an excellent compromise between strong output and deep, extended response to about 13 or 14 hz with very low distortion.
> 
> 
> In sealed mode, the high-pass filter is at actually at about 9hz. You'll notice in the graph that the rolloff in sealed mode follows a steady 12db/octave slope right down to the 10hz area with no change in slope to indicate a filter in that range.
Click to expand...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22358052
> 
> 
> And don't forget Data-Bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.data-bass.com/data?page=system&id=55





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22358052
> 
> 
> And don't forget Data-Bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.data-bass.com/data?page=system&id=55


Hmmm... I wonder why there's such a difference between the graphs? The ones I was going by were from Ilkka's subwoofer testing on Hometheatershack:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/subwoofer-tests-archived/8148-svs-pb13-ultra-10-hz-tune.html 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/subwoofer-tests-archived/8149-svs-pb13-ultra-15-hz-tune.html 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/subwoofer-tests-archived/8147-svs-pb13-ultra-sealed.html 


vs

http://www.data-bass.com/data?page=system&id=55&mset=61 


Looks like the PBS13-Ultra might not be capable of much below 15Hz.



Max


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22358674
> 
> 
> 30hz!!!!???????



They are saying they didnt feel the bass go much below that...but I got another copy of the bluray from another region and it pretty much rattled my windows. Battleship sounded like **** and that was filtered around 30-35hz....I dont think Avengers was filtered that high as they were some substantial bass scenes in it. Probably around 20hz maybe.


----------



## mojomike

The Ilkka tests and AVtalk tests are with the old Bash amp. The Data-Base tests are with the newer Sledge amp. The Sledge powered ones are tuned to 16hz instead of 15hz and the curves may be dialed in and filtered differently with the DSP controlled Sledge amps.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22355878
> 
> 
> Few ppl in AUS are reporting The Avengers bluray being filtered at 30hz....I'm gonna hold off buying it until the US version is out on the 25th.....this is not the first time studios have done this....****ing pissed off with this filtration **** that's happening with a few big releases lately.



That's if Avengers even had any bass below 30hz. Everyone like to claim that they think they heard 20hz bass or below but at their local cinema? Laughable.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22358808
> 
> 
> They are saying they didnt feel the bass go much below that...but I got another copy of the bluray from another region and it pretty much rattled my windows. Battleship sounded like **** and that was filtered around 30-35hz....I dont think Avengers was filtered that high as they were some substantial bass scenes in it. Probably around 20hz maybe.



30hz and above can 'rattle windows' so that doesn't say much if it did or didn't. I'm waiting for recorded spectral content and from what I remember, there wasn't that much bass worth getting excited for the two times I saw Avengers. People just like to get excited every time a big blockbuster comes out and claims "it's going to be awesome". I hope they're all correct but.... I'll wait and see.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22358724
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I wonder why there's such a difference between the graphs? The ones I was going by were from Ilkka's subwoofer testing on Hometheatershack:
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/subwoofer-tests-archived/8148-svs-pb13-ultra-10-hz-tune.html
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/subwoofer-tests-archived/8149-svs-pb13-ultra-15-hz-tune.html
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/subwoofer-tests-archived/8147-svs-pb13-ultra-sealed.html
> 
> vs
> http://www.data-bass.com/data?page=system&id=55&mset=61
> 
> Looks like the PBS13-Ultra might not be capable of much below 15Hz.
> 
> Max



The link I provided contained tests of each the: 20hz, 15hz and sealed configuration of the PB13-Ultra.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22359071
> 
> 
> That's if Avengers even had any bass below 30hz. Everyone like to claim that they think they heard 20hz bass or below but at their local cinema? Laughable.
> 
> 
> They didn't say that about the Cinema lol, they said it about the bluray.
> 
> 
> 30hz and above can 'rattle windows' so that doesn't say much if it did or didn't. I'm waiting for recorded spectral content and from what I remember, there wasn't that much bass worth getting excited for the two times I saw Avengers. People just like to get excited every time a big blockbuster comes out and claims "it's going to be awesome". I hope they're all correct but.... I'll wait and see.
> 
> 
> Yeah 30hz can rattle windows, but in my home 30hz doesnt do much to the windows lol. 20hz or below rattles them in a certain way that I can hear different things rattle in the house. I used test tones to try it out lol.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

I went old school today with Chain Reaction on BR. Decent LFE movie for the mid 90's. There were a couple good clean LFE scenes in there. Lots of quantity and quality, but not a lot of extension. I might have expected as much from the sound credits, which include Randy Thom as sound designer and quite a few re-recording mixers I recognize from other good titles.


The movie itself was kind of blah, but not bad.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22359120



I'm not sure you follow. I wasn't directing my comment to yours, exactly but the general excited-ness everyone has been for the release of Avengers (or many big blockbusters that eventually come out). Everyone is like, "oh yeah, this one is going to be 5 star, for sure!". I'll wait til the final product is played at home base, thank you.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22359214
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you follow. I wasn't directing my comment to yours, exactly but the general excited-ness everyone has been for the release of Avengers (or many big blockbusters that eventually come out). Everyone is like, "oh yeah, this one is going to be 5 star, for sure!". I'll wait til the final product is played at home base, thank you.



Ahhh, i get ya. I know I guess a lot of people expect certain movies to have a great soundtrack...Its definetly good to reserve expectations until the movie is actually out.


----------



## Steveo1234

Avengers.

Easy 4.5. Could imagine that the graphs will convince people that its a 5 star movie. I watched it a bit lower than usual (-9db) so I could be persuaded to upgrade my vote on a second viewing.

Nothing really stood out though, none of the "omg" scenes that I love so much in WOTW and other 5 star movies. LFE was very well balanced and never drew attention to itself.


Movie was excellent as well, I just love when action movies are well done and the picture quality is as good as any bluray on the market.


----------



## TimVG

Avengers had lots of strong LFE moments, but nothing in the ULF range, it's still a very enjoyable movie nonetheless. I thought FilmMixer said the guy that mixed this film blew a couple of 18" subs on this one, must have been either the reason it got filtered or a valid point to invest in better equipment.


----------



## Kurolicious

Well, c'mon guys, if you're going to makes claims that the bass on Avengers was filtered, put your money where your mouth is and show us some charts to prove it. Until then, it's all speculation.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22359389
> 
> 
> Avengers had lots of strong LFE moments, but nothing in the ULF range, it's still a very enjoyable movie nonetheless. I thought FilmMixer said the guy that mixed this film blew a couple of 18" subs on this one, must have been either the reason it got filtered or a valid point to invest in better equipment.



First off, it's pure speculation it got filtered for home video release.


Without measuring the theatrical print master, you can't say it wasn't designed as such from the get go.


Secondly, blowing drivers isn't a "rare" occurrence.


If you're mixing a loud film, for 10-14 hours a day, for two months straight, and going over the same sections for prolonged periods of time, at rather healthy SPL levels, thermal failures of the sub drivers aren't uncommon.


It's also easy to blow the HF drivers...


It's not like listening to the film in one's home theater, or even in a commercial theater.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22358818
> 
> 
> The Ilkka tests and AVtalk tests are with the old Bash amp. The Data-Base tests are with the newer Sledge amp. The Sledge powered ones are tuned to 16hz instead of 15hz and the curves may be dialed in and filtered differently with the DSP controlled Sledge amps.


That explains it. IIRC, the poster said he has the old amp.



Max


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22359968
> 
> 
> First off, it's pure speculation it got filtered for home video release.
> 
> Without measuring the theatrical print master, you can't say it wasn't designed as such from the get go.



I'm really not speculating, I'm saying it as it is.. And filtered or not, it just doesn't have the feel of ULF. Someone who's capable of making a speclab shot will prove so sooner or later. When Wrath of the Titans came out, I believe I was the first to give it 4,5 - 5 stars, and some people didn't agree. A few pages back Bossobass provided the speclab measurements which proves the ULF content. I know my system, and I know what ULF feels like in my room, even subtle use like in Hunger Games. Avengers just doesn't have that feel, filtered or unfiltered, it's just not there.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22359968
> 
> 
> Secondly, blowing drivers isn't a "rare" occurrence.
> 
> If you're mixing a loud film, for 10-14 hours a day, for two months straight, and going over the same sections for prolonged periods of time, at rather healthy SPL levels, thermal failures of the sub drivers aren't uncommon.
> 
> It's also easy to blow the HF drivers...
> 
> It's not like listening to the film in one's home theater, or even in a commercial theater. :



I assumed it was mechanical failure. If thermal failure is the case because of prolonged, very loud playing, I sincerely hope you guys have hearing protection.


----------



## maxmercy

Tim,


Man do I hope you are wrong, but even though Thor was filtered at 20Hz, it was a pretty good soundtrack, just kind of a 'wasted potential' type thing....hope the same is not true of Avengers.


Do you have SpecLab capability?



On a side note, the reason some may have not rated Wrath of the Titans as high was due to the fact that even though the ULF was there (nearly FLAT to 10Hz on the peak and avg curve!), it was recorded at a lower spl than the films most rave about, like Tron:Legacy, Underworld:Awakening or Immortals, which do not reach as low on the average, but are recorded at higher levels, with most of the highest spl moments centered at 30Hz.


JSS


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22359968
> 
> 
> Secondly, blowing drivers isn't a "rare" occurrence.
> 
> If you're mixing a loud film, for 10-14 hours a day, for two months straight, and going over the same sections for prolonged periods of time, at rather healthy SPL levels, thermal failures of the sub drivers aren't uncommon.
> 
> It's also easy to blow the HF drivers...




















Mark, et al, .... I'm entirely perplexed.


I recognize your skill-set, done,..you're accomplished, and I like specific titles within your body of work. Additionally, I recognize you're work environs, and there's truly a relatively limited number of individuals that perform what you do at the level at which you perform it,.... I get it. But, blowing drivers should be a rare occurrence. Period. HF, LF, .... MF, whatever F.


Now, granted I'm not very well versed on what your system tech does, whether they're in house, farmed out, whatever, ..point is I don't know. I do know you've stated Dolby representatives come in on occasion to check calibration,...that's cool. Standards are awesome, I wish the music side of the industry adopted some. Whatever.


What I know is this,....if you're encounter failures, and they're not rare, this is incredulous to me. I can't believe it, really. This means you're way into the drive units thermal compression profile,....this lends itself to inaccuracies. Drive unit failures should be rare. Thermal compression alters the spectral balance of playback in a variable and unpredictable manner.


So, is it me? Anyone else find this odd? Seriously, that's wild in my opinion. If you're experiencing failures that often, in a fixed environment, then you need a more robust system. Again, I've got no experience or credentials within this mixing environment. Maybe I'm way off here about the failures. But you are hard into compression though ...... wow.


Interesting to say the least. I've said it before, looks to me like you need more system.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22361078
> 
> 
> I'm really not speculating, I'm saying it as it is.. And filtered or not, it just doesn't have the feel of ULF. Someone who's capable of making a speclab shot will prove so sooner or later. When Wrath of the Titans came out, I believe I was the first to give it 4,5 - 5 stars, and some people didn't agree. A few pages back Bossobass provided the speclab measurements which proves the ULF content.



Amen, and thanks for the heads up.


Sorry I missed your rating and comments on WOTT. I shied away from it because of some of the neg comments here and missed yours completely.


The wife and I just watched it and she gave it 2 thumbs up. She turned to me at the end and asked, "Why don't wives like bass? That movie was FUN!"


There's no denying WOTT is a 5 star monster.



















And this scene is indicative of the huge


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5010#post_22361430
> 
> 
> Amen, and thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Sorry I missed your rating and comments on WOTT. I shied away from it because of some of the neg comments here and missed yours completely.
> 
> The wife and I just watched it and she gave it 2 thumbs up. She turned to me at the end and asked, "Why don't wives like bass? That movie was FUN!"
> 
> There's no denying WOTT is a 5 star monster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this scene is indicative of the huge


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22361365
> 
> 
> On a side note, the reason some may have not rated Wrath of the Titans as high was due to the fact that even though the ULF was there (nearly FLAT to 10Hz on the peak and avg curve!), it was recorded at a lower spl than the films most rave about, like Tron:Legacy, Underworld:Awakening or Immortals, which do not reach as low on the average, but are recorded at higher levels, with most of the highest spl moments centered at 30Hz.
> 
> JSS



There's probably something to that. IIRC I gave it 4.5, but I have no problem letting it have the whole five stars. I certainly thought it was better than Clash, which I gave four stars.


Been a while since I saw Clash, though, and that last time it was with the LFE turned down so I could concentrate on listening to the Rifftrax.


Hunger Games is tonight's movie, so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5010#post_22361413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark, et al, .... I'm entirely perplexed.
> 
> I recognize your skill-set, done,..you're accomplished, and I like specific titles within your body of work. Additionally, I recognize you're work environs, and there's truly a relatively limited number of individuals that perform what you do at the level at which you perform it,.... I get it. But, blowing drivers should be a rare occurrence. Period. HF, LF, .... MF, whatever F.
> 
> Now, granted I'm not very well versed on what your system tech does, whether they're in house, farmed out, whatever, ..point is I don't know. I do know you've stated Dolby representatives come in on occasion to check calibration,...that's cool. Standards are awesome, I wish the music side of the industry adopted some. Whatever.
> 
> What I know is this,....if you're encounter failures, and they're not rare, this is incredulous to me. I can't believe it, really. This means you're way into the drive units thermal compression profile,....this lends itself to inaccuracies. Drive unit failures should be rare. Thermal compression alters the spectral balance of playback in a variable and unpredictable manner.
> 
> So, is it me? Anyone else find this odd? Seriously, that's wild in my opinion. If you're experiencing failures that often, in a fixed environment, then you need a more robust system. Again, I've got no experience or credentials within this mixing environment. Maybe I'm way off here about the failures. But you are hard into compression though ...... wow.
> 
> Interesting to say the least. I've said it before, looks to me like you need more system.



FOH,


Completely agree. This may be a budget thing, but I would think that a mixing stage would have at LEAST a 6dB if not a 10dB system.


By 10dB system I mean that to reach reference levels, they would still have 10dB of headroom before reaching amp limits or driver distortion limits (not even CLOSE to driver thermal or mechanical limits). I personally run a '-7dB' system. I cannot reach reference without unacceptable distortion, and distortion is not under 5% throughout until -7dBRef. I listen at -10dBRef, to get a clean audio presentation, and that's why I can pick up clipping in audio tracks, because my speakers are not contributing the distortion, the soundtrack is.


I think most cinema systems are 0dB systems. They are running at the ragged edge to produce reference, and cannot do so without distortion. My local IMAX is proof positive; simply painful distortion heard during The Dark Knight Rises on some gunshots and punches. I pray that distortion is in the playback system and not encoded on the soundtrack.


The only thing I can think of for the mixing stage blowing drivers often is that they try to use the equipemnt that would be found in a 'typical cinema', with it's inherent pluses and minuses. I know for a fact that I have heard blown drivers in cinemas, and no, not rarely, but about one time in 20. That's still 95% success, but that one bad presentation will keep you from going to the cinema, and instead spending the cash on a playback system where you know what you will be getting. At home.


JSS


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Hunger Games - 3.5 stars. This is a Hanna type movie... excellent LFE and brutal when it's called to be, but not a lot of scenes requiring it. The audio in general was fantastic.


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22361365
> 
> 
> Tim,
> 
> Man do I hope you are wrong, but even though Thor was filtered at 20Hz, it was a pretty good soundtrack, just kind of a 'wasted potential' type thing....hope the same is not true of Avengers.
> 
> Do you have SpecLab capability?



Speclab won't run on any of my computers, I hope it gets updated one day so it will run on more recent machines. It could be a regional thing, and I do hope that's the case.

Don't get me wrong, it's a fun soundtrack in general.. But as a big fan of ULF I can't deny being left somewhat disappointed. Wasted potential is exactly the term.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22361365
> 
> 
> On a side note, the reason some may have not rated Wrath of the Titans as high was due to the fact that even though the ULF was there (nearly FLAT to 10Hz on the peak and avg curve!), it was recorded at a lower spl than the films most rave about, like Tron:Legacy, Underworld:Awakening or Immortals, which do not reach as low on the average, but are recorded at higher levels, with most of the highest spl moments centered at 30Hz.



A lot of the films that most people rave about seem to have most of their LFE energy at the 30hz point, which isn't a bad strategy one could argue, that way even the people with a less capable system can enjoy it up to a certain level. It does start to get annoying for us when they start filtering content below that though.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5010#post_22361430
> 
> 
> Amen, and thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Sorry I missed your rating and comments on WOTT. I shied away from it because of some of the neg comments here and missed yours completely.
> 
> The wife and I just watched it and she gave it 2 thumbs up. She turned to me at the end and asked, "Why don't wives like bass? That movie was FUN!"
> 
> There's no denying WOTT is a 5 star monster.



I'm only flat to 10hz, but I'm a big fan of having as much bandwith as possible. I've read the arguments here on AVS, and I do not get the critics at all. The difference between using a 20hz and a 10hz HPF if the content is there is huge, and I'll bet the difference between 5 and 10hz will be equally huge.. Anyone who says otherwise simply hasn't experienced the difference.


I was surprised that the mixing studios don't have full range capability. I'm an orchestral musician, and I can't imagine going to a local band and finding out my own instrument is limited compared to what the amateurs play. Just saying.


Tim


----------



## mojomike

I must have watched a copy that was way different from the one you watched. Mine had incredible bass. Probably the among the best two or three I've seen all year. Unfortunately I also couldn't get speclab to run properly. It opens, but I can seem to feed it any sound.


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5010#post_22362146
> 
> 
> I must have watched a copy that was way different from the one you watched. Mine had incredible bass. Probably the among the best two or three I've seen all year. Unfortunately I also couldn't get speclab to run properly. It opens, but I can seem to feed it any sound.



Regional differences are a possibility, I do hope that's the case!


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5010#post_22362052
> 
> 
> Hunger Games - 3.5 stars. This is a Hanna type movie... excellent LFE and brutal when it's called to be, but not a lot of scenes requiring it. The audio in general was fantastic.



Agree on the 3,5 rating for HG, but, Hanna has much better LFE than HG imo.


----------



## Steveo1234

Are you guys giving votes based on ULF level alone?

Im not.

I think that while ULF is very important its not the ONLY criteria. The subjective feel (anyone remember the horrible LFE texture of inception?) of the soundtrack is more important to me than what speclabs says. Underworld Awakening is a good exemple, not the most ULF around, but, if you consider >20hz as well as the subjective impression of the audio then nothing below 5stars is realistic.


Ratings should be given on how the track sounds, not how it measures in a few graphs in speclabs.


----------



## TimVG

I haven't rated Avengers yet, and I would give it 4 stars, as it is a really good mix, great sound in general, lot's of LFE from start to finish.. If it would have gone an octave lower it would have a definite 5 for me.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5010#post_22361413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark, et al, .... I'm entirely perplexed.
> 
> I recognize your skill-set, done,..you're accomplished, and I like specific titles within your body of work. Additionally, I recognize you're work environs, and there's truly a relatively limited number of individuals that perform what you do at the level at which you perform it,.... I get it. But, blowing drivers should be a rare occurrence. Period. HF, LF, .... MF, whatever F.
> 
> Now, granted I'm not very well versed on what your system tech does, whether they're in house, farmed out, whatever, ..point is I don't know. I do know you've stated Dolby representatives come in on occasion to check calibration,...that's cool. Standards are awesome, I wish the music side of the industry adopted some. Whatever.
> 
> What I know is this,....if you're encounter failures, and they're not rare, this is incredulous to me. I can't believe it, really. This means you're way into the drive units thermal compression profile,....this lends itself to inaccuracies. Drive unit failures should be rare. Thermal compression alters the spectral balance of playback in a variable and unpredictable manner.
> 
> So, is it me? Anyone else find this odd? Seriously, that's wild in my opinion. If you're experiencing failures that often, in a fixed environment, then you need a more robust system. Again, I've got no experience or credentials within this mixing environment. Maybe I'm way off here about the failures. But you are hard into compression though ...... wow.
> 
> Interesting to say the least. I've said it before, looks to me like you need more system.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5010#post_22361554
> 
> 
> FOH,
> 
> Completely agree. This may be a budget thing, but I would think that a mixing stage would have at LEAST a 6dB if not a 10dB system.
> 
> By 10dB system I mean that to reach reference levels, they would still have 10dB of headroom before reaching amp limits or driver distortion limits (not even CLOSE to driver thermal or mechanical limits). I personally run a '-7dB' system. I cannot reach reference without unacceptable distortion, and distortion is not under 5% throughout until -7dBRef. I listen at -10dBRef, to get a clean audio presentation, and that's why I can pick up clipping in audio tracks, because my speakers are not contributing the distortion, the soundtrack is.
> 
> I think most cinema systems are 0dB systems. They are running at the ragged edge to produce reference, and cannot do so without distortion. My local IMAX is proof positive; simply painful distortion heard during The Dark Knight Rises on some gunshots and punches. I pray that distortion is in the playback system and not encoded on the soundtrack.
> 
> The only thing I can think of for the mixing stage blowing drivers often is that they try to use the equipemnt that would be found in a 'typical cinema', with it's inherent pluses and minuses. I know for a fact that I have heard blown drivers in cinemas, and no, not rarely, but about one time in 20. That's still 95% success, but that one bad presentation will keep you from going to the cinema, and instead spending the cash on a playback system where you know what you will be getting. At home.
> 
> JSS





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5010#post_22362142
> 
> 
> I was surprised that the mixing studios don't have full range capability. I'm an orchestral musician, and I can't imagine going to a local band and finding out my own instrument is limited compared to what the amateurs play. Just saying.
> 
> Tim



Tim's got the correct analogy. My cousin's a retired concert violinist and years ago he told me "The instrument is half the battle. Get the best one you can afford". It would be like him shopping for a violin at Walmart and complaining about all of that practicing causing the violin to go out of tune often.


Filmmixer gets bent out of shape if you tell him his studio needs a serious subwoofer upgrade 'cause us mundanes can't possibly know anything they don't.










There's no such thing as a venue that can't be outfitted properly for low end.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5010#post_22362220
> 
> 
> Are you guys giving votes based on ULF level alone?
> 
> Im not.
> 
> I think that while ULF is very important its not the ONLY criteria. The subjective feel (anyone remember the horrible LFE texture of inception?) of the soundtrack is more important to me than what speclabs says. Underworld Awakening is a good exemple, not the most ULF around, but, if you consider >20hz as well as the subjective impression of the audio then nothing below 5stars is realistic.
> 
> Ratings should be given on how the track sounds, not how it measures in a few graphs in speclabs.



Absolutely. I actually watch movies, believe it or not. Then, if I feel or hear something that piques my interest, I'll speclab it later. I only fire up SpecLab once every few months. Since I do not know the freq response of all of the folks who post here that say "Film X had AWESOME bass!", the graphs come up. It is an objective comparison.


After enough iteration, you don't even need SpecLab. I could tell while watching that Underworld Awakening was a 30Hz monster. to be sure, I ran a peak/avg graph:

 


30Hz (actually 28Hz) overpowers everything else. The peak graph lets you know that some under 30Hz stuff was thrown in from time to time, but the average graph does not lie. This is basically a single bass-note film. If you have a dip near 30Hz in your room, people would have thought this film was not very good in the bass department. I remember thnking it sounded like Tron:Legacy. Lo and behold:

 


And my hunch was right. I also remember thinking Wrath of the Titans was like XMen:1st Class:


WotT:
 


X:1st Class:
 


But I was blinded by the fact that my freq response drops below 15Hz, so X:1C did sound better in my room. It was also mixed louder, as these graphs are all level-matched.


Still, IMO nothing beats The Incredible Hulk:
 

Or Battle:LA:
 


WotT does come very close, and I agree with it's 5-star rating.


Immortals is another good one, but the clipping is annoying:
 



JSS


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5010#post_22362220
> 
> 
> Are you guys giving votes based on ULF level alone?
> 
> Im not.
> 
> I think that while ULF is very important its not the ONLY criteria. The subjective feel (anyone remember the horrible LFE texture of inception?) of the soundtrack is more important to me than what speclabs says. Underworld Awakening is a good exemple, not the most ULF around, but, if you consider >20hz as well as the subjective impression of the audio then nothing below 5stars is realistic.
> 
> Ratings should be given on how the track sounds, not how it measures in a few graphs in speclabs.




100% agreed. Extension is something I take note of, but my ratings are based on many things. I feel THOR for example is easy 5 star material overall, but the graphs show it to be filtered. I do find the graphs interesting and appreciate those who put them up, but honestly they have VERY little impact on how I rate.


----------



## T( )( )L

I miss sometimes those shocking moments using bass (darla taps the tank in nemo,those door knockings in the Haunting) those are not Ulf but they Sure are some rememberly moments in sound mixing,maybe the best : )


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5010#post_22362285
> 
> 
> Filmmixer gets bent out of shape if you tell him his studio needs a serious subwoofer upgrade



I understand that.


I think that's likely a product of being a proud and loyal representative of one's employer, and that's a good thing.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5010#post_22362285
> 
> 
> 'cause us mundanes can't possibly know anything they don't.



This, I take issue with. I don't know if this is consistent with his opinion or not. What I do know is one should never underestimate the level of technical savvy here within the AVS community, as it's without question, world class.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5010#post_22362285
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as a venue that can't be outfitted properly for low end.



As my two teens would say; .... IKR !


Yep, considering the big wavelengths involved, .. _throw more displacement at it_. One doesn't as easily have that option in the upper octaves.



After I posted concerning the blown driver scenarios, my only possible line of thinking that could come close to rationalizing this would be system similarity/capability to that of commercial venues. And even that is so fraught with holes, based on a flawed premise, and just plain silly. So I don't know, the almighty buck I reckon....










What's the point of the industry standardized FR, when specific loudspeaker elements are exhibiting significant amounts of compression induced loss?


Destroyed is the precisely designed and tuned tonal balance of your multi-way/multi-driver system. Whatever drive unit possesses the greatest amount of compression becomes the softest relative to all other drivers within the system. And as I noted before, it's a varying, dynamic scenario. The increase in VC temps causes the VC impedance to change, and this affects any the corner freqs of any passive Xover network within the system. Many well put together active, multi-way systems, still may have some passive components. It just depends. This may or may not be the case here, but either way compression is certainly detrimental.


----------



## MKtheater

I thought Tron was better than Underworld for sure. I think many people here don't realize the difference low frequencies do when played flat. Underworld was great, but to me there are better 20hz and over movies and Tron had better lower frequencies than it. Although the Hunger Games and Hanna( watched this last night) had much less quantity of bass the quality was just awesome! My wife told me to turn Hanna's bass down because it was too strong which she never said before. I watched it at 8 dBs below reference with the bass 13 dBs below reference! I am flat to 4hz and never felt this low stuff before unless I ran it 10-12 dBs hot! Displacement, power, and very important(LP boost under 20hz) makes a world of difference!


----------



## Gellidius


Is there a way to do a search for the waterfall for a specific movie ?

if not, it is very inconvenient.


----------



## Kini62

Does the WOTW DVD have the same ULF as the blu-ray?


I've watched the movie before so I don't want to buy it but I can rent the DVD. I would like to see if my sub puts out anything during the pod scene.


Thanks


----------



## MKtheater

Most of the scenes mentioned have lots of 20hz and above so there will always be people getting the effects, we are saying when done properly(not sticking subs in a room) the experience is better.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5010#post_22365198
> 
> 
> Most of the scenes mentioned have lots of 20hz and above so there will always be people getting the effects, we are saying when done properly(not sticking subs in a room) the experience is better.



I couldn't agree more. Let's face it, Tranformers is just a silly kid's toy fantasy. But, with the amazing leaps forward in CGI capability, the visual representation becomes far more lifelike. Likewise, the sound adds even more, to the point where it becomes enjoyable to adults as well.


I don't rate the sub channel production by ULF alone and I don't think most ULF capable sub owners do either. It's just that, exactly as MKT said, it adds a far more credible realism. Let's face it, if a multi-ton mechanical creature was stomping around you on the street, you would feel the shake all the way to DC.


Here's a scene that's never mentioned amongst the big-boom favorites from the 1st Tranformers movie, which happens to be one of my all-time favorite SW soundtracks. It's when the Autobots formally meet LaBeouf and Fox and introduce themselves and tell why they're on Earth, etc. This is a clip of them doing just that, stomping around in the street:











The ULF isn't wall-crumblinbly loud, but just enough to remind you that these things a huge and heavy.


My favorite low freq effect is when Bee is being driven toward Brawl/Devastator and delivers the kill shot:











It's not a big ULF effect, just sounds awesome and like no other explosion I've heard.


Like MKT, I judge a soundtrack by originality and context to the visual and it usually goes without saying, except for a very very few exceptions, that the wider the bandwidth (the more ULF) the more the sound adds to the film viewing experience. Conversely, the absence of any ULF can make the scene seem cartoonish and yank you right out of the story. (Can you say Avatar: Destruction of Home Tree?)


----------



## MKtheater

I can't believe that you just showed that Transformer scene! When the movie came out I used to use those scenes all the time! mikeduke(he owns a submersive in a 1000 cubic foot room) and I traded PMs back then discussing how that bumble bee scene was even lower and cooler than the ironclad flip. We were discussing if we both were feeling it! I forgot all about it, time to throw it back in!


----------



## Gellidius


"Like MKT, I judge a soundtrack by originality and context to the visual and it usually goes without saying, except for a very very few exceptions, that the wider the bandwidth (the more ULF) the more the sound adds to the film viewing experience. Conversely, the absence of any ULF can make the scene seem cartoonish and yank you right out of the story."

 

Bossobass, this is exactly what i think too.

 

i remember during the fight in the village near the end of Saving Private Ryan when a tank comes towards the camera and the front of the tank goes up a pile of debris and then slams down on the ground;  i was expecting ULF effects from such a heavy machine doing this right in front of the camera, but there were no "ULF", just the ordinary track and engine noises.  

that took a lot of the realism out of the movie.  it was quite a deception for me.


----------



## capricorn kid

Just watched The Raid: Redemption last night. A very violent action film. There is a part in the movie when the police are in the building and preparing to enter a door. The scene is in slow motion when he fires a shot from his rifle and the bass is so strong and deep it made my posters rattle. Just wondering if anyone has watched this movie yet. It had some good deep gun shots also.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5010#post_22365398
> 
> 
> Just watched The Raid: Redemption last night. A very violent action film. There is a part in the movie when the police are in the building and preparing to enter a door. The scene is in slow motion when he fires a shot from his rifle and the bass is so strong and deep it made my posters rattle. Just wondering if anyone has watched this movie yet. It had some good deep gun shots also.



Watched the movie about a week ago. Good action flick. Bass was good too which made me happy







.



I just watched Death Race and there was a good amount of bass in it. Nothing low but a good amount above maybe 30hz.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5010#post_22365398
> 
> 
> Just watched The Raid: Redemption last night. A very violent action film. There is a part in the movie when the police are in the building and preparing to enter a door. The scene is in slow motion when he fires a shot from his rifle and the bass is so strong and deep it made my posters rattle. Just wondering if anyone has watched this movie yet. It had some good deep gun shots also.



Watched it a few weeks ago and if I recall correctly it had a ton of chest hitting mid-bass. I guess that goes along perfectly with all the chest hitting bullets and karate chops it had. People got MESSED UP on this one!!!


----------



## loopaddiction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5010#post_22365398
> 
> 
> Just watched The Raid: Redemption last night. A very violent action film. There is a part in the movie when the police are in the building and preparing to enter a door. The scene is in slow motion when he fires a shot from his rifle and the bass is so strong and deep it made my posters rattle. Just wondering if anyone has watched this movie yet. It had some good deep gun shots also.



Saw this in the theaters a while back and really liked it...glad to know the blu-ray is fitted with a proper bass track. Gotta get my hands on it.


----------



## capricorn kid

Yeah, I rented it on blu-ray from Netflix and watched it on Saturday night. I might pick this one up.


----------



## freeyayo50

Just watch Snow White and the Huntsman. Giving his one 3.5/5. Ok amount of bass. Nothin low...except for maybe at the scene at the 01:27:10 mark where crows are flying around her


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5010#post_22365262
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite low freq effect is when Bee is being driven toward Brawl/Devastator and delivers the kill shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a big ULF effect, just sounds awesome and like no other explosion I've heard.
> 
> Like MKT, I judge a soundtrack by originality and context to the visual and it usually goes without saying, except for a very very few exceptions, that the wider the bandwidth (the more ULF) the more the sound adds to the film viewing experience. Conversely, the absence of any ULF can make the scene seem cartoonish and yank you right out of the story. (Can you say Avatar: Destruction of Home Tree?)



Yup. One of my favorite deep rumbles from T1.







Lot's of 20hz in that shot.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22333335
> 
> Wrath Of The Titans!
> 
> This is a Five-0 bass flick. Massive amounts of bass throughout the movie.
> 
> For those with full bandwidth subs, beware your levels! This one comes out of the gate full-bore, but the effects levels increase with the intensity of the scenes.
> 
> I've been running my new system 5-6dB hot at reference level to test its minerals. Ha! Not too far into the movie I saw clip lights, so I punked it back to flat at reference level. The scene that clipped the amp is noted below and here are only 8 of the countless scenes in this movie that are LOADED with low end:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the scene that clipped the system. Its also loaded with low end, but I isolated the effect that caused the clip at reference +5dB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also liked the movie. The cast is as good as it gets, the action is non-stop and over-the-top, which is apropos to the subject. In any case, you want bass, this movie has it in full bandwidth glory. No frequency left on the table, so some huge bass for every sub owner.


+1! Watched this last night....massive LFE in this one! Very entertaining from an audio/visual standpoint accompanied by a decent story line.

 

There were many many scenes that stood out. Two that I really liked were when they are first going into the maze (they were crossing over a 'bridge') and when they leave the maze right before they see Zuess. These were two scenes that weren't accompanied by huge monsters, but added ULF for the suspense effect IMO.

 

Anyone have or care to speclab those scenes?

 

Also, bosso, what scenes are the ones you speclab'd above?


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22366593
> 
> 
> Yup. One of my favorite deep rumbles from T1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's of 20hz in that shot.



Got a time stamp for that scene?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22369265
> 
> 
> Got a time stamp for that scene?



No but its towards the end of Transformers 1. Bumblebee is being dragged by a tow truck shooting the baddies when he plugs whoever baddie bot that was (lol I cant keep track) and it is a slo-mo shot of it getting hit. Can't miss it.


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5010#post_22362285
> 
> 
> Tim's got the correct analogy. My cousin's a retired concert violinist and years ago he told me "The instrument is half the battle. Get the best one you can afford". It would be like him shopping for a violin at Walmart and complaining about all of that practicing causing the violin to go out of tune often.
> 
> Filmmixer gets bent out of shape if you tell him his studio needs a serious subwoofer upgrade 'cause us mundanes can't possibly know anything they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as a venue that can't be outfitted properly for low end.



the issue though is heat from high power, and if you play a movie, that's different from repeatedly playing the most taxing part of the movie 20 times in a row with no chance for the drivers to cool. Eventually they overheat and die, while you might be able to play the movie straight through forever without coming close to harming them. I'm confident they don't have a problem with limited excursion, but I supose even 10 dB of headroom might not be enough on the thermal side when you start really abusing the system in a mixing environment, which is what I think FM was getting at. Although on a theoretical basis I agree it's surprising that those guys blow subs at all . . . .


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22369627
> 
> 
> the issue though is heat from high power, and if you play a movie, that's different from repeatedly playing the most taxing part of the movie 20 times in a row with no chance for the drivers to cool. Eventually they overheat and die, while you might be able to play the movie straight through forever without coming close to harming them. I'm confident they don't have a problem with limited excursion, but I supose even 10 dB of headroom might not be enough on the thermal side when you start really abusing the system in a mixing environment, which is what I think FM was getting at. Although on a theoretical basis I agree it's surprising that those guys blow subs at all . . . .



Forcing myself to take another half step back there may be a simple business/practicality issue here. To get 12 dB of headroom would require (assuming you're pushing your drivers as hard as you're willing to) 4 times more subs. So if they used to have 18 18 inchers, they'd need 72 of them to get an extra 12 dB (plus 72 times more power). Maybe there's simply a practical limit where it's better to replace the odd sub than try to find space (leaving budget out of it) for all those subs.


----------



## michaelscott73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T( )( )L*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5010#post_22363023
> 
> 
> I miss sometimes those shocking moments using bass (darla taps the tank in nemo,those door knockings in the Haunting) those are not Ulf but they Sure are some rememberly moments in sound mixing,maybe the best : )



To your point, what are some good demonstration scenes with that mid bass thump.

A scene that comes to mind is from Warhorse, no mans land. As discussed here, it wasn't ultra low...but for someone with only dual VTF15's it's probably more impressive than the pod scene.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22369649
> 
> 
> Forcing myself to take another half step back there may be a simple business/practicality issue here.



Sure it is.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22369649
> 
> 
> To get 12 dB of headroom would require (assuming you're pushing your drivers as hard as you're willing to) 4 times more subs. So if they used to have 18 18 inchers, they'd need 72 of them to get an extra 12 dB (plus 72 times more power).



If they retained their current bass drivers/cabs, yeah they'd need a lot more of them.


Examining the situation in even broader terms, the potential exists to get both a more robust LF system, and one that could resolve deeper into the spec.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22369649
> 
> 
> Maybe there's simply a practical limit where it's better to replace the odd sub than try to find space (leaving budget out of it) for all those subs.



Here's the rub in my opinion; if you're leaning that hard into a system whereby you're encountering failures that aren't uncommon, then you're mixing thru a rig that may as well be named _*Sybil.*_











I hope I'm wrong ....


Maybe there's some element here I'm not seeing.


----------



## maxmercy

IIRC,


FilmMixer's home stage once had sixteen Bag End ELF 18" units across the bottom of the front of the stage, with dual 18" BagEnd ELF units for each LCR channel, for a total of 22 18" subs, all sealed, with the BagEnd LT-like processing which gave them extension via LF boost to counteract the -12dB/octave rolloff of a sealed sub.


That is no longer the case. If I am following FM's posts correctly, his stage now has dual 18" vented cabs for LFE, but still retains the dual 18" sealed units for monitoring ULF in the LCR channels.


He once said his stage could extend into the teens Hz-wise with the BagEnd units, but with the new vented subs, that extension is no longer, and -3dB (or -6dB) at 25Hz is how far the rig extends, due to vented box limitations.


My GUESS is that they are now using four dual 18" vented cabs for LFE, to get the same output above 25Hz that the sixteen sealed 18" drivers gave them. Doubling that cab and amp count gives you 6dB of headroom, instantly, but at a signifiant financial cost, and the conservation of the limited bandwidth.


We also do not know the modal behavior of the soundstage, and if any EQ is applied for a particular seating position that could rob headroom away very quickly.


Unfortunately, ALL of this is speculation based on forum posts.


I would love to see a stage outfitted with eight properly designed 15Hz front loaded basshorns, and see if the mixers think anything was missing in comparison to before. Front-loaded 15Hz horns will get you to the tweens depending on the size of the room. Tapped horns won't extend as low (must highpass, just like vented), but will give you more output at the low corner compared to front loaded horns, and will be smaller cabs.


I would like to know if there are ANY sound designers/mixers that have experienced a flat to 10Hz or below room, and if it would change whether or not highpass filtering would be applied to their effects/mixes....



JSS


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22372040
> 
> 
> I would like to know if there are ANY sound designers/mixers that have experienced a flat to 10Hz or below room, and if it would change whether or not highpass filtering would be applied to their effects/mixes....
> 
> JSS



I've mentioned before that even though these mix environments don't have the deep LF/ULF capability, I'd think private screening room facilities do. I visited last year with some high end loudspeaker mfrs that outfit such rooms while attending Cedia. I'm leaving shortly for day one, I'll make it a point to find him again and discuss this further.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22373708
> 
> 
> I've mentioned before that even though these mix environments don't have the deep LF/ULF capability, I'd think private screening room facilities do.



I bet you _Steven Spielberg_ and _George Lucas_ private screening rooms do.


----------



## freeyayo50

Give Men in Black 3 3.5/5. Average bass for an action flick. Nothing great IMO.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22387456
> 
> 
> Give Men in Black 3 3.5/5. Average bass for an action flick. Nothing great IMO.



Agreed. Could perhaps be persuaded to give a 4/5 if the last 30 minutes have better bass than the first hour or so.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22388313
> 
> 
> Agreed. Could perhaps be persuaded to give a 4/5 if the last 30 minutes have better bass than the first hour or so.



Yes, I was expecting to feel a rumble instead of hearing it during the rocket scene. It could have been great.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22388313
> 
> 
> Agreed. Could perhaps be persuaded to give a 4/5 if the last 30 minutes have better bass than the first hour or so.



Upgrading to a 4 out of 5. Nothing special but pretty ok.


----------



## zombie10k

Avengers 3D and Wrath of the Titans 3D restored my faith in my current setup... excellent, chest pounding bass from both movies.


----------



## cuzed2

I was also impressed with; Wrath of the Titans (2D version)!


----------



## Toe

I also was impressed with WOTT! Tons of LFE, great extension, etc.......honestly though, for me it was overall not quite up there with what I consider the best. Battle LA, Cloverfield, Tron Legacy, TIH, etc.....left me a *little* more WOWED by the end for whatever reason. Dont get me wrong though, still a killer LFE flick no question!


Watched The Grey yesterday and was caught off guard by the awesome audio as I was not expecting much. Very dynamic, Great use of the LFE channel and another awesome plane crash scene for audio!







Not on par with FotP, but still demo worthy in my book. Awesome use of surround as well.


----------



## michaelscott73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22398307
> 
> 
> I also was impressed with WOTT! Tons of LFE, great extension, etc.......honestly though, for me it was overall not quite up there with what I consider the best. Battle LA, Cloverfield, Tron Legacy, TIH, etc.....left me a *little* more WOWED by the end for whatever reason. Dont get me wrong though, still a killer LFE flick no question!
> 
> Watched The Grey yesterday and was caught off guard by the awesome audio as I was not expecting much. Very dynamic, Great use of the LFE channel and another awesome plane crash scene for audio!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not on par with FotP, but still demo worthy in my book. Awesome use of surround as well.


I'm curious if the usuals on this thread that rate the Pod scence as one of the best to demo have systems that reach the non audible ULF. I'm running dual VTF-15's, and as much as the scene is bass heavy, to me it isn't something that really wow's me. I find scenes with chest ponding mid bass more impressive...like opening of master and commander. Is it the 20 and below that does it for this scene?


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelscott73*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22398425
> 
> 
> I'm curious if the usuals on this thread that rate the Pod scence as one of the best to demo have systems that reach the non audible ULF. I'm running dual VTF-15's, and as much as the scene is bass heavy, to me it isn't something that really wow's me. I find scenes with chest ponding mid bass more impressive...like opening of master and commander. Is it the 20 and below that does it for this scene?



Have you measured your response? WOTW is both loud and deep and why it impresses.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelscott73*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22398425
> 
> 
> Is it the 20 and below that does it for this scene?


BINGO!


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelscott73*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22398425
> 
> 
> I'm curious if the usuals on this thread that rate the Pod scence as one of the best to demo have systems that reach the non audible ULF. I'm running dual VTF-15's, and as much as the scene is bass heavy, to me it isn't something that really wow's me. I find scenes with chest ponding mid bass more impressive...like opening of master and commander. Is it the 20 and below that does it for this scene?


I'm running dual FV15HPs in a big area (tv area about 3000cuft and opens to the rest of the house totaling about 8000cuft. It can handle the job well at >20Hz frequency. For


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelscott73*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22398425
> 
> 
> I'm curious if the usuals on this thread that rate the Pod scence as one of the best to demo have systems that reach the non audible ULF. I'm running dual VTF-15's, and as much as the scene is bass heavy, to me it isn't something that really wow's me. I find scenes with chest ponding mid bass more impressive...like opening of master and commander. Is it the 20 and below that does it for this scene?



Even though my extension is only good to around 14hz or so with my PB13s, that Emergence scene is still very impressive. Even when I had my subs in 20hz tune that scene had just as much wow factor subjectively though. Having said that, it is not the first scene I turn to for demo these days, but part of the reason for that is I have demoed it so many times I am feeling a bit over it at this point. Maybe extension into single digits would give it new life which MK or others can speak to. I certainly dont think it is just 20hz and under that makes this scene what it is since like I mentioned it still hit hard even when I was only good to around 20hz or so. I do run my subs hot below about 45hz though so I am sure that helps as well.


Another thing that helps in my setup is the dual BKs I am using which are rated down to 5hz. Where my subs leave off, the BKs take over and keep going which makes a big difference.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22398711
> 
> 
> Even though my extension is only good to around 14hz or so with my PB13s, that Emergence scene is still very impressive. Even when I had my subs in 20hz tune that scene had just as much wow factor subjectively though. Having said that, it is not the first scene I turn to for demo these days, but part of the reason for that is I have demoed it so many times I am feeling a bit over it at this point. Maybe extension into single digits would give it new life which MK or others can speak to. I certainly dont think it is just 20hz and under that makes this scene what it is since like I mentioned it still hit hard even when I was only good to around 20hz or so. I do run my subs hot below about 45hz though so I am sure that helps as well.
> 
> Another thing that helps in my setup is the dual BKs I am using which are rated down to 5hz. Where my subs leave off, the BKs take over and keep going which makes a big difference.



What is your frequency set for on your buttkickers? You can figure things out fast if you LP them at 20hz and run them from 5-20hz. Then when they are going you know it is the deep stuff only. You can clearly then say which scenes have the low stuff and if it adds to the fun! Put it this way, WOTW rocks with a 20hz ported sub or a flat to 5hz system. It is like comparing your system with your PB13 tuned to 20hz with and without buttkickers, do the buttkickers make a difference? Also, that deep stuff also creates pressure to be added to the mix which the buttkickers don't get. The foot stomps and heat ray both are 20-25hz spl monsters BUT they also contain subtle effects down low. The difference is subtle but cool. I like cool.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22398812
> 
> 
> What is your frequency set for on your buttkickers? You can figure things out fast if you LP them at 20hz and run them from 5-20hz. Then when they are going you know it is the deep stuff only. You can clearly then say which scenes have the low stuff and if it adds to the fun! Put it this way, WOTW rocks with a 20hz ported sub or a flat to 5hz system. It is like comparing your system with your PB13 tuned to 20hz with and without buttkickers, do the buttkickers make a difference? Also, that deep stuff also creates pressure to be added to the mix which the buttkickers don't get. The foot stomps and heat ray both are 20-25hz spl monsters BUT they also contain subtle effects down low. The difference is subtle but cool. I like cool.



Thanks MK and that makes sense. I hope to have a single digit sub system at some point.....I am sure it would add a whole new element that I dont have now.







The BK amp is at about 50hz right now. That is a great idea as far as doing the LP test. I will experiment with that at some point soon here.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22399415
> 
> 
> Thanks MK and that makes sense. I hope to have a single digit sub system at some point.....I am sure it would add a whole new element that I dont have now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BK amp is at about 50hz right now. That is a great idea as far as doing the LP test. I will experiment with that at some point soon here.



Cool, let us know how it turns out. Do the buttkickers vibrate the same no matter what frequency or are the lower frequencies slower?


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22399473
> 
> 
> Cool, let us know how it turns out. Do the buttkickers vibrate the same no matter what frequency or are the lower frequencies slower?


I can't speak to the Buttkickers, but my Crowson Tactile Actuators have response to 3 to 5 Hz, and shaking at those low frequencies is a much different sensation than shaking up around 40 Hz. 40 Hz feels like vibration; at 5 Hz you can feel each oscillation of the movement. You said you like "cool"... well, "cool" is shaking at 5 Hz. You can't HEAR anything, but you definitely FEEL it.










Craig


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5000_100#post_22399473
> 
> 
> Cool, let us know how it turns out. Do the buttkickers vibrate the same no matter what frequency or are the lower frequencies slower?


Buttkickers are just like speakers except without cones. So they vibrate at exactly the frequency they receive.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22399821
> 
> 
> I can't speak to the Buttkickers, but my Crowson Tactile Actuators have response to 3 to 5 Hz, and shaking at those low frequencies is a much different sensation than shaking up around 40 Hz. 40 Hz feels like vibration; at 5 Hz you can feel each oscillation of the movement. You said you like "cool"... well, "cool" is shaking at 5 Hz. You can't HEAR anything, but you definitely FEEL it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



Yes, it kind of wobbles the seats at low frequencies. .


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5040#post_22399473
> 
> 
> Cool, let us know how it turns out. Do the buttkickers vibrate the same no matter what frequency or are the lower frequencies slower?



Like the posters above mention, the BK is basically a silent subwoofer and reacts differently depending on what the .1 throws at it, just like a sub. This is why if setup well the BK feels like a seamless natural extension of your subs. The more subs I have added, the more the BK just vanishes into the LFE frenzy which is what you want. The coolest sensation is what I call the imploding couch sensation which is rare, but it feels like the whole couch is imploding and is going to suck you in with it.







My BKs are mounted to a mini platform so the vibration is indirect which is much more convincing IMO.


----------



## Flageborg

Avenger Bluray - DTS HD Master: Why have the producers actually destroyed the soundtrack below 30Hz









(This is worse than Master and Commander Bluray DTS HD Master in English(we all know Castellano-version is BELOW reasonable single digit...) )

*WHY ? are you(filmproducers) doing this to us - WHY?*


----------



## Mihadis




----------



## freeyayo50

Why do you say that Flag? Did you hear something about it or seen waterfalls?


----------



## jchong

What, you mean Avengers bluray is filtered below 30Hz!?!


----------



## Bluvette

Say it ain't so, I have been waiting for this one. Don't say bad things like this.


----------



## Mihadis

First time doing this, so might have wrong settings (Transformers 1 looked correct) but here is the DTS HD MA for Avengers NY parts:


----------



## Skylinestar

yet still deserve a Four and half star rating?


----------



## MKtheater

If that chart is correct then that sucks! It seems like this might be the original mix for the cinemas which can't play below 25hz and not a Bluray mix? Maybe when they release the criterion, platinum, director's special, or some hero's edition it will have an unfiltered mix! I hope that chart or version of your movie is way off!


----------



## Flageborg

Waterfall from Avenger Bluray(Europe,Norway) - Chapter 14 - from when Loke throws Stark through glasswindow, Stark is "dressing up" on the fly and fighting his way up towards the Portal - VERY disappointing


----------



## Bluvette

Well I guess this is a rent first movie







No to go off topic, but how do you get your transducers to play lets say just below the 15 to 20 hz??


----------



## Steveo1234

The avengers version I saw was definitly was not filtered below 30hz. CEE version with DTS-HD MA 7.1


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bluvette*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5070#post_22406272
> 
> 
> Well I guess this is a rent first movie



I'll wait for _*Black* Friday_


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5070#post_22406096
> 
> 
> Waterfall from Avenger Bluray(Europe,Norway) - Chapter 14 - from when Loke throws Stark through glasswindow, Stark is "dressing up" on the fly and fighting his way up towards the Portal - VERY disappointing



Agreed mate, quite a few people here in AUS are reporting the same thing....****ing *******s these studios are. Such a big release and they shaft us with the 3rd biggest grossing movie of all time and still try and save a few bucks.....Go figure!


----------



## WagBoss

Does anyone have a waterfall of the NA avengers release?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5070#post_22405924
> 
> 
> If that chart is correct then that sucks! It seems like this might be the original mix for the cinemas which can't play below 25hz and not a Bluray mix? Maybe when they release the criterion, platinum, director's special, or some hero's edition it will have an unfiltered mix! I hope that chart or version of your movie is way off!



No doubt. That does suck. Maybe there is still hope the NA version is not filtered?


----------



## mailiang

Keep an eye out next month for the return of _American Horror Story_ on FX.













I saw the preview this week. Some pretty scary bass!





Ian


----------



## bossobass

I'm taking Avengers off my Netflix list. They get not dime one from me unless someone shows a different SL graph than the Euro Boys.


Thanks for the heads up, Flag and budd.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5070#post_22406635
> 
> 
> I'm taking Avengers off my Netflix list. They get not dime one from me unless someone shows a different SL graph than the Euro Boys.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, Flag and budd.



Thanks










Did a check on both Russian and Ukrainian soundtrack as well - cut-off is similiar to the English version









..and double-checked SL with Immortals soundtrack, just to make sure, and Immortals is still "tons" of ULF


----------



## maxmercy

Guys,


There are 2 channels graphed on that SpecLab graph. How was this done? Is this LFE channel only, bass managed subwoofer out, or something else? I see 2 distinct traces on the right hand graph, and 2 separate peak graphs (LFE + another channel?). I still have some hope, but if the graph above is correct, this is 10Hz above the Thor filtration. Good thing is I still liked the movie.....but this is kind of a letdown.


I seriously hope this is not just a 'selling to the lowest common denominator' thing....I hope FilmMixer can chime in on this, if we have not chased him away.



JSS



PS - even if this soundtrack is gutted, I am glad that there are films out there that surprise us, like Battle:LA, WotT, U:A, Immortals, Scott Pilgrim and others.


----------



## freeyayo50

I cannot below what I am seeing with the avengers waterfalls. Really disappointing. Thanks to all posting the graphs.


----------



## Steveo1234

  


Not much below 20hz. But, not filtered at 30hz atleast.


EDIT: Running a max and average graph now. Will post when I wake up.


----------



## MKtheater

I hope it has and unfiltered track for NA but still a great movie. It just won't be a demo movie but some are saying they have low bass.


----------



## kemiza

Oh no! I got 2 Klipsch RSW 12's ready for the Avengers bluray next week. Where's my low bass!!!


----------



## djbluemax1

I'm going to borrow an operatic term and hereby dub these Castrato's.


Similar concept right? Castrate the low end for the high end?



Max


----------



## Reefdvr27

Bummer! I preordered the Avengers months ago!! Oh well!


----------



## lfe man

Guys, dont worry. Bass is still awesome in avengers and it have tons of it, just crank your sub level more and your pants will flap. I remember it have lower bass than 30hz in that "you want hammer down" scene, i think it was near down 20hz sweep there. Easy 4.5 star movie for quantity and a lot better sounding movie than thor(clipping there too), but yeah hulk scenes where quite laughable to compare what was in TIH.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5070#post_22407647
> 
> 
> Guys, dont worry. Bass is still awesome in avengers and it have tons of it, just crank your sub level more and your pants will flap. I remember it have lower bass than 30hz in that "you want hammer down" scene, i think it was near down 20hz sweep there. Easy 4.5 star movie for quantity and a lot better sounding movie than thor(clipping there too), but yeah hulk scenes where quite laughable to compare what was in TIH.



You are absolutely right. The bass is thick and solid right down to 20hz. If you didn't see the spectrographs, you would never really notice the absence of the material


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5070#post_22407505
> 
> 
> Oh no! I got 2 Klipsch RSW 12's ready for the Avengers bluray next week. Where's my low bass!!!



That sub is only spec'd down to 22hz. There's no need to be concerned about movies that lack content


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5070#post_22407647
> 
> 
> Guys, dont worry. Bass is still awesome in avengers and it have tons of it, just crank your sub level more and your pants will flap. I remember it have lower bass than 30hz in that "you want hammer down" scene, i think it was near down 20hz sweep there. Easy 4.5 star movie for quantity and a lot better sounding movie than thor(clipping there too), but yeah hulk scenes where quite laughable to compare what was in TIH.



Damn! I was really hoping for the Hulk scenes to rival TIH, but I guess that is expecting a LOT. I still think TIH might be my absolute favorite LFE track. Good to hear Avengers is still very good overall. Still curious to see some graphs from the NA version. What was THOR filtered at again?


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5070#post_22407687
> 
> 
> That sub is only spec'd down to 22hz. There's no need to be concerned about movies that lack content


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5070#post_22407906
> 
> 
> What if he were in a small room and had the volume cranked up on the subs? Then they would hear/feel content below 20hz right?



Not if it's not on the disc they won't!


----------



## sputter1

lol umm no.


----------



## venkatesh_m

Flageborg,


I am not sure why, but there seems to a slight difference in our graphs. I am using bosso's .ini file and colour scheme. Direct sub out from Oppo, all speakers set to small and 120Hz. Soundcard 48000 input as per bosso's file. I checked the levels using the discrete DVD disc with only LFE channel using sweeps and it was about right. The version is also different as I am in Asia. The long term charts does show that the output below 30Hz is limited. The 1st chart is the same Chapter 14 from when Loki throws Stark out of the window. Due to our window settings being different the differences are there but general chart stays the same.

 


The next one is the part where Banner changes into the Hulk (I'm always angry)

 


Last chart - Hulk Smash!

 


The chart in the bottom shows the long term average from the start of Chap 14 (Loki throwing Stark out of window) till the battle ending and they all part ways.(1:40 till 2:10) The output below 30Hz seems to be low as well.

 


There is a lot of bass content but as I mentioned content below 30Hz seems much less. Still there seems to be output till about 10Hz. As this is my 1st time trying to get waterfalls correct (in Win 7), let me know if there are any mistakes.


----------



## bradymartin

hey guys what is this tih movie? i cant figure out the acronym.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

League of Extraordinary Gentlemen on Blu-Ray - good for 4 stars, maybe four and a half. Had a few good scenes, but only a couple of great ones.


The movie was better than I remembered, too. Slightly.


----------



## WagBoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradymartin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100_100#post_22408261
> 
> 
> hey guys what is this tih movie? i cant figure out the acronym.



the incredible hulk


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradymartin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100#post_22408261
> 
> 
> hey guys what is this tih movie? i cant figure out the acronym.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradymartin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100#post_22408261
> 
> 
> hey guys what is this tih movie? i cant figure out the acronym.


The Incredible Hulk


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *venkatesh_m*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100#post_22408177
> 
> 
> Flageborg,
> 
> I am not sure why, but there seems to a slight difference in our graphs. I am using bosso's .ini file and colour scheme. Direct sub out from Oppo, all speakers set to small and 120Hz. Soundcard 48000 input as per bosso's file. I checked the levels using the discrete DVD disc with only LFE channel using sweeps and it was about right. The version is also different as I am in Asia. The long term charts does show that the output below 30Hz is limited. The 1st chart is the same Chapter 14 from when Loki throws Stark out of the window. Due to our window settings being different the differences are there but general chart stays the same.
> 
> 
> The next one is the part where Banner changes into the Hulk (I'm always angry)
> 
> 
> Last chart - Hulk Smash!
> 
> 
> The chart in the bottom shows the long term average from the start of Chap 14 (Loki throwing Stark out of window) till the battle ending and they all part ways.(1:40 till 2:10) The output below 30Hz seems to be low as well.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of bass content but as I mentioned content below 30Hz seems much less. Still there seems to be output till about 10Hz. As this is my 1st time trying to get waterfalls correct (in Win 7), let me know if there are any mistakes.


Is this the Malaysia Speedy version of Avengers BD?


----------



## Steveo1234

As promised, a speclab for Avengers CEE, DTS-MA HD LFE. The average sweep didnt come out right, but, the max level is correct unless I did something wrong.


Slow rolloff at 30hz but no brickwall filter. Compared to HTTYD this soundtrack lacks the OMPF keeping it from a 5 star movie in my opinion but it was still very good.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Lol @ Avengers bass. Saw it coming from a mile away. No impressive bass remembered at the theater at all.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22359071
> 
> 
> That's if Avengers even had any bass below 30hz. Everyone like to claim that they think they heard 20hz bass or below but at their local cinema? Laughable.
> 
> 30hz and above can 'rattle windows' so that doesn't say much if it did or didn't. I'm waiting for recorded spectral content and from what I remember, there wasn't that much bass worth getting excited for the two times I saw Avengers. People just like to get excited every time a big blockbuster comes out and claims "it's going to be awesome". I hope they're all correct but.... I'll wait and see.
> 
> The link I provided contained tests of each the: 20hz, 15hz and sealed configuration of the PB13-Ultra.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4980#post_22359214
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you follow. I wasn't directing my comment to yours, exactly but the general excited-ness everyone has been for the release of Avengers (or many big blockbusters that eventually come out). Everyone is like, "oh yeah, this one is going to be 5 star, for sure!". I'll wait til the final product is played at home base, thank you.



F**kin' aye. Guys in here need to slow down on their favorite blockbuster coming out with the comments of "OMG IT'S GOT AWESOME BASS, YO!!!1!!"







Just because you REALLY like the movie and it's an "action" movie doesn't mean it's going to have 5-star bass.

_Bass. Charts. Waterfalls. Thread._


New initiative guys....

*Proof of Bass.*


----------



## mojomike

Some of you guys are a real piece of work. You read a chart and it actually prevents you from being able to enjoy a terrific movie with great sound and impressive bass which might happen to not have a lot of content below 20hz. Absolutely ridiculous.







Maybe y'all should just try to watch and enjoy the movie _*before*_ looking at the charts.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100#post_22409683
> 
> 
> Some of you guys are a real piece of work. You read a chart and it actually prevents you from being able to enjoy a terrific movie with great sound and impressive bass which might happen to not have a lot of content below 20hz. Absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe y'all should just try to watch and enjoy the movie _*before*_ looking at the charts.




Absolutely. I dont like filtering either, but I never judge a track until I experience it in my HT. Word of mouth from a few forum friends tells me this one is awesome overall as far as audio. Looking forward to it.


----------



## SbWillie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100#post_22409683
> 
> 
> Some of you guys are a real piece of work. You read a chart and it actually prevents you from being able to enjoy a terrific movie with great sound and impressive bass which might happen to not have a lot of content below 20hz. Absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe y'all should just try to watch and enjoy the movie _*before*_ looking at the charts.


What do you expect when these are charts from a stolen movie?


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100#post_22409683
> 
> 
> Some of you guys are a real piece of work. You read a chart and it actually prevents you from being able to enjoy a terrific movie with great sound and impressive bass which might happen to not have a lot of content below 20hz. Absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe y'all should just try to watch and enjoy the movie _*before*_ looking at the charts.



I don't think so, that is such a generalization.


Believe it or not, most of us actually watch the films and will go back to see if what we thought we experienced was actually there (the experienced among us can tell you what a peak/avg graph will look like prior to even running it). If you think I just run speclab and don't watch films, you are mistaken. This thread is about movies with bass WITH frequency charts. Well done films do not necessarily need sub-20Hz content, but it sure makes them more fun for the folks that can replicate it.


BTW, I still do not have a copy of Avengers, and I am not incredibly confident in the FFT bin settings I am seeing for these graphs, so I will see the film, make a judgment, and if the film warrants it, I'll run a speclab graph for it.


One of my latest favs is Project X, because I was expecting no bass below 40Hz, and got lots more than that, it literally surprised me.


Like Scott, I get irritated at the folks that rant and rave about a films super deep bass, only to find out it is a 30Hz film, and rolls off below. My guess is that these are the same folks that rarely if ever provide frequency charts, and probably refer to their subs as 'puppies' or 'bad boys'.


Avengers had a lot to live up to. Iron Man 1&2, while 30Hz monsters, still had decent extension for some explosions, and good overall sound. Thor was a pretty good sound flick, but filtered at 20Hz, and it left A LOT on the table. The Incredible Hulk had incredible low end, and the charts show it. It is literally a monster. Captain America had a few scenes with sub-15Hz stuff.


I am hoping that Avengers will be close to Thor given the graphs above (I hope they are wrong), and I enjoyed the film in IMAX. But this is a bass thread, not an overall sound review thread, please keep that in mind. We are rating films based on their quantity and extension, and when films have both, they get 5 stars. If it happens to be a good movie too, bonus.



JSS


----------



## mojomike

Max, I wasn't generalizing. I said "_*Some*_ of you guys..." Basically, I was referring to those who said that they wouldn't rent or buy the movie based on the graphs presented here. It's their loss if they choose to prejudge the quality of this soundtrack without actually hearing it.


----------



## MKtheater

The movie itself was awesome, even in the theater so it is a buy for me. Having bass is a bonus but still sucks that it does not have that much low bass. How about this, leave the damn movies unfiltered, requires less work anyways. This way the guys that can't get the deep stuff will sound the same and the guys with it will be rewarded(JMHO).


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100#post_22409967
> 
> 
> Max, I wasn't generalizing. I said "_*Some*_ of you guys..." Basically, I was referring to those who said that they wouldn't rent or buy the movie based on the graphs presented here. It's their loss if they choose to prejudge the quality of this soundtrack without actually hearing it.



The same thing happened with Super 8 which was a great bass movie until somebody posted a chart and all of a sudden it was no good. Just goes to show you don't need ULF or even be able to reproduce it (even if you just think you can).


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100#post_22410054
> 
> 
> The same thing happened with Super 8 which was a great bass movie until somebody posted a chart and all of a sudden it was no good. Just goes to show you don't need ULF or even be able to reproduce it (even if you just think you can).



Thor as well IMO. 5 star in my book even in light of the filtering.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100#post_22409683
> 
> 
> Some of you guys are a real piece of work. You read a chart and it actually prevents you from being able to enjoy a terrific movie with great sound and impressive bass which might happen to not have a lot of content below 20hz. Absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe y'all should just try to watch and enjoy the movie _*before*_ looking at the charts.



Not sure if that was directed at me and/or my previous post but.... I liked the movie. I saw it twice in theaters and will buy it on BD. However, I knew when I saw it that it was bass-shy imho and would not be anything special. So far, this has been documented as proven. I'd like to be wrong, I really would. I still don't have the capability to do charts for BD but I used to do them for dvd.


That being said, it's a free country and if anyone feels that this movie doesn't belong in their collection for what ever reason, then that is that and you should respect that.


----------



## mojomike

Of course folks are completely free to choose to not watch this or any particular movie for any reason whatsoever. What I am finding ridiculous is the overreaction to the early bass charts being posted up here and the over-importance being placed on whether a film has an abundance of


----------



## MKtheater

I thought Avatar was just fine in the bass, just not too deep. I remember the first part of the film hit me like a hammer.


----------



## MKtheater

Maybe Avengers will be like Underworld 4?


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100#post_22410246
> 
> 
> Maybe Avengers will be like Underworld 4?



I would put it about on par with Underworld 4, though I'd consider Avengers to be a better movie overall. To me, the bass feels similar to the Iron Man movies.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100#post_22410301
> 
> 
> I would put it about on par with Underworld 4, though I'd consider Avengers to be a better movie overall. To me, the bass feels similar to the Iron Man movies.



NICE! We watched Underworld 4 3 times the week it came out due largely to the awesome audio/LFE. That Super Lycan............














Similar bass + better movie=Avengers? Hell yeah!


----------



## drewTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100#post_22409683
> 
> 
> Some of you guys are a real piece of work. You read a chart and it actually prevents you from being able to enjoy a terrific movie with great sound and impressive bass which might happen to not have a lot of content below 20hz. Absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe y'all should just try to watch and enjoy the movie _*before*_ looking at the charts.



Right on...


----------



## matrixj3

I use Underworld Awakening to sell subs that i do not use anymore or for demoing my theater...Avengers is ok but Underworld seems to play louder in the bass channels than the rest of the audio channels and is way more impressive in my room. As much as i like 20hz i much rather have bass that abundant in 30 to 50zh energy...much more impressive..not only can you feel it but it is of course louder. I asked this in an earlier post but no one responded. When Selene is shooting her double magnums and your body and room is pulsating with every bullet being fired, what frequency is doing that "violent "punching"?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100#post_22410229
> 
> 
> What I am finding ridiculous is the overreaction to the early bass charts being posted up here and the over-importance being placed on whether a film has an abundance of


----------



## mojomike

The reason why I consider the bass in Avengers to be satisfying is because it is an action movie that uses bass at the proper time and with the proper dosage to accompany what happening on the screen. it doesn't simple "have" bass like movies that use arbitary rumbling for no other reason than to set a mood.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100#post_22410443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100#post_22410229
> 
> 
> What I am finding ridiculous is the overreaction to the early bass charts being posted up here and the over-importance being placed on whether a film has an abundance of
Click to expand...


----------



## laeriq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100#post_22410598
> 
> 
> Proof of Bass from the movie Innocence of Muslims. You have to hear it to believe it!



Yeah that wasn't funny. Poor form...


----------



## kemiza

What about we wait til next week when the blu-ray(Avengers) comes out and you're at home on your OWN system and listen to it. Then you determine the quality, quantity and extension of bass in the movie. Filtered or not you're going to buy the movie anyway.


----------



## RTSW

Anyone else find the bass in Men In Black 3 (blu-ray) way too loud? I figured it might've been my new receiver since this is the first movie I've tested it on but I dropped the gain on the receiver and the volume on the subs themselves and it was still way too loud. I then turned off one sub and left just the one on and it was still overwhelming.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100#post_22409683
> 
> 
> Some of you guys are a real piece of work. You read a chart and it actually prevents you from being able to enjoy a terrific movie with great sound and impressive bass which might happen to not have a lot of content below 20hz. Absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe y'all should just try to watch and enjoy the movie _*before*_ looking at the charts.



I must say, this post is a riot.


The 'charts' tell me if it's worth buying or not. That's what this thread is all about.


Apparently, you prefer "Wow, it's really good! Get your copy now!", or worse yet, "Just buy it and see if you like it", but "some" of us prefer a bit more substantiation before we add another title to our library that will never get played twice, if it's alright with you, that is.










The sound design and mix supervisor is the same guy who covered those duties for Thor (Christopher Boyes) and the preliminary charts tell me that exactly the same filtering was used. The method seems to be to filter ULF to allow headroom to over blow (and even clip) 30-50 Hz.


You and others may call that "impressive bass", but then, who's the piece of work here?


I find the SL caps to be interesting and good information, as I would not have purchased Thor on BR had I been given the data up front and will not purchase Avengers for the same reason. OTOH, if you want to send me a free copy, I'll gladly ignore the charts and give it a spin.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5130#post_22411713
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, you prefer "Wow, it's really good! Get your copy now!",



I know I do. A chart only tells a small part of the story. In fact I would hate to miss out on a good bass movie because some chart says it does not have much ULF.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5130#post_22411752
> 
> 
> I know I do. A chart only tells a small part of the story. In fact I would hate to miss out on a good bass movie because some chart says it does not have much ULF.



Cool, where are you reviews?


----------



## mojomike

No biggie. Don't watch the movie. Problem solved. It can't possible sound any good because it's got little or no content under 20hz.











Bosso, I'd suggest you skip watching movies altogether. Who need all that action, visuals, character developement and plot stuff. Just run videos of the waterfalls accompanied by a soundtrack of sinewave sweeps from 4 to 20hz. What could be better than that?


----------



## mojomike

Oh, and don't forget to make some popcorn.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5130#post_22411765
> 
> 
> No biggie. Don't watch the movie. Problem solved. It can't possible sound any good because it's got little or no content under 20hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso, I'd suggest you skip watching movies altogether. Who need all that action, visuals, character developement and plot stuff. Just run videos of the waterfalls accompanied by a soundtrack of sinewave sweeps from 4 to 20hz. What could be better than that?



I suggest you and Gary J start a new thread; Movies We say You Should Buy.


No charts, no commentary, no rating system, just "impressive" or "not impressive".


Since neither of you have ever posted anything in this thread that's in keeping with its title and intended content, that would seem to be the logical move, no?


Oh, and, you'll probably need more than popcorn.










BS aside, Dr Pain MD and LFE Man have contributed monumentally to this forum. It pi$$es me off when know-it-all snarks invade the thread as a slap in the face of their efforts.


----------



## RTSW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5130#post_22411713
> 
> 
> I must say, this post is a riot.
> 
> The 'charts' tell me if it's worth buying or not. That's what this thread is all about.
> 
> Apparently, you prefer "Wow, it's really good! Get your copy now!", or worse yet, "Just buy it and see if you like it", but "some" of us prefer a bit more substantiation before we add another title to our library that will never get played twice, if it's alright with you, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sound design and mix supervisor is the same guy who covered those duties for Thor (Christopher Boyes) and the preliminary charts tell me that exactly the same filtering was used. The method seems to be to filter ULF to allow headroom to over blow (and even clip) 30-50 Hz.
> 
> You and others may call that "impressive bass", but then, who's the piece of work here?
> 
> I find the SL caps to be interesting and good information, as I would not have purchased Thor on BR had I been given the data up front and will not purchase Avengers for the same reason. OTOH, if you want to send me a free copy, I'll gladly ignore the charts and give it a spin.


I understand what you are saying but aren't you losing sight of why anyone watches movies in the first place? While bass is enjoyable on a primal level an incredible movie regardless of bass can be enjoyed on a much deeper and immersive level. I can't imagine passing up an experience like 2001: A Space Odyssey simply because it has barely any (if any at all) ULF.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5130#post_22411794
> 
> 
> I suggest you and Gary J start a new thread; Movies We say You Should Buy.
> 
> No charts, no commentary, no rating system, just "impressive" or "not impressive".
> 
> Since neither of you have ever posted anything in this thread that's in keeping with its title and intended content, that would seem to be the logical move, no?
> 
> Oh, and, you'll probably need more than popcorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS aside, Dr Pain MD and LFE Man have contributed monumentally to this forum. It pi$$es me off when know-it-all snarks invade the thread as a slap in the face of their efforts.



Talk about losing sight of the forest for the trees...


Bosso, if I were going to run a study on "The Deleterious Effects of Long-Term Exposure of Ultra Low Frequencies on Normal Brain Function," I'd be citing you as an example.


Seriously folks, the charts are great for educational purposes and I do appreciate the effforts of those who post them up here, but it is absurd to judge the enjoyability of a movie from a bass-worthy standpoint purely form the absence of


----------



## cuzed2

Interesting debate(s)










I use and value this thread more in the way it is titled, as a reference:

"which movies contain truly low bass, backed up by data from the hard work posted by others"

For this I say Thank You!! to all contributors


As for which movies to buy; I make this determination largely from many factors, for example:

the genre, what reviewers are saying, what friends have said, did I like it in the theater, did I like it on Redbox, favorite actors, etc ,etc....
_occasionally (when I am on the fence about demo material) this thread then becomes a "should I buy it factor"_


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5130#post_22411794
> 
> 
> 
> BS aside, Dr Pain MD and LFE Man have contributed monumentally to this forum. It pi$$es me off when know-it-all snarks invade the thread as a slap in the face of their efforts.



Check out LFE Man Bass Movie of the Week/Month in post #1. !!!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RTSW*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5130#post_22411805
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying but aren't you losing sight of why anyone watches movies in the first place? While bass is enjoyable on a primal level an incredible movie regardless of bass can be enjoyed on a much deeper and immersive level. I can't imagine passing up an experience like 2001: A Space Odyssey simply because it has barely any (if any at all) ULF.



No doubt. If all Bosso or some others care about is ULF content, buy a test tone disc and just keep playing ULF tones over and over and over. This will also get rid of all the distracting visual information going on since there will be no distracting picture to deal with!










Bosso, send me your copy THOR since it is of no use to you considering there are no ULFs.....it is garbage! I will take one for the team and some how deal with it being in my collection. Happy to help out!











Like a poster mentioned above, maybe each one of us should actually listen to the Avengers track as a whole before judging it? Crazy concept, but its worth a shot! By the way, we dont have to buy it........you can now rent movies! This is a great way to test out a movie you are not sure that you want to purchase!











Seriously, I enjoy seeing the charts and very much appreciate the efforts of those who put them up, but some much needed perspective is in order especially when most of us have not even heard this track yet!


----------



## mrcoop

I guess you need a disc that just plays short clips from movies and put them all together for that ultra low stuff below 18hz....sounds enjoyable...not for me.


I do like the chart and I love bass, but it certainly isn't gonna get me real excited when there is really low stuff to be heard, since there is very little IMO...I can get down to 10 with some authority, but it makes no difference to me...99% of the movies probably don't go much below 18 anyway.


Bosso, I love your passion, but many aren't as thrilled about the ultra low stuff as you are...whether they can or not makes no difference, they just don't care...Iam one of them, but still like to see the charts, one of reasons I like this thread...but its not the deciding factor for me to buy it.


----------



## MKtheater

For all you guys who don't think under 20hz matters you can do this, just compare TIH with Thor and decide for yourselves. Both have huge amounts of bass above 20hz but TIH has lots of under 20hz which gives it that kick!


Anyways, I love movies and having bass is why I built what I did. I don't expect all movies to have ULF but they would if movies were unfiltered. The Avengers was a great comic book movie which being a guy I loved super heros as a kid so this was awesome. I will buy it for sure. I just tweaked my new front stage and watched some movies and WOW, I think I have found what I was looking for! The sound was incredible, big and poweful like the JBLs, clear and dynamic like the JTR's, and great feel like SHO-10's and triads! Anyways, I put in Avatar and forgot how awesome of a picture that has as well as great audio! The bass was actually quite impressive and I could feel everything BUT it did not have that deep stuff. I still enjoyed it and again, it had some powerful bass in spades! I then threw in LOTR and the bass was not louder at all, it was deeper with the same spl.


I buy movies because I enjoy them hoping for 5 star bass soundtracks but this thread is about finding out which ones have 5 star bass tracks which means the best of the best, ULF's included.


----------



## mojomike

Mk, I'm definitely not in the camp who says that


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5130#post_22411955
> 
> 
> For all you guys who don't think under 20hz matters you can do this, just compare TIH with Thor and decide for yourselves. Both have huge amounts of bass above 20hz but TIH has lots of under 20hz which gives it that kick!
> 
> Anyways, I love movies and having bass is why I built what I did. I don't expect all movies to have ULF but they would if movies were unfiltered. The Avengers was a great comic book movie which being a guy I loved super heros as a kid so this was awesome. I will buy it for sure. I just tweaked my new front stage and watched some movies and WOW, I think I have found what I was looking for! The sound was incredible, big and poweful like the JBLs, clear and dynamic like the JTR's, and great feel like SHO-10's and triads! Anyways, I put in Avatar and forgot how awesome of a picture that has as well as great audio! The bass was actually quite impressive and I could feel everything BUT it did not have that deep stuff. I still enjoyed it and again, it had some powerful bass in spades! I then threw in LOTR and the bass was not louder at all, it was deeper with the same spl.
> 
> I buy movies because I enjoy them hoping for 5 star bass soundtracks but this thread is about finding out which ones have 5 star bass tracks which means the best of the best, ULF's included.



Who is saying under 20hz doesnt matter? What me and others are saying is that just because a track stops at 20hz does not make it garbage from a LFE perspective. Thor is a great example of a filtered track that is still demo worthy in the minds of many even in light of the filtering. I agree TIH edges it out, but hell TIH edges ouy everything IMO. Both are still awesome LFE tracks overall.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5130#post_22412212
> 
> 
> Who is saying under 20hz doesnt matter? What me and others are saying is that just because a track stops at 20hz does not make it garbage from a LFE perspective. Thor is a great example of a filtered track that is still demo worthy in the minds of many even in light of the filtering. I agree TIH edges it out, but hell TIH edges ouy everything IMO. Both are still awesome LFE tracks overall.



I agree, BUT the reason TIH beats many is because it has a full bandwidth badass track! That is why the 5 stars are 5 stars, not only do they have that Thor 20hz and above, they have a tactile sensation and pressure you don't get with Thor, that is all I am saying. Like I said, I just watched some of Avatar and it had some nice quality bass that made my hair stand up! Add that tactile and pressure low stuff it would have been a 5! I still show the Dark Night as I demo and it is not 5 stars. I am going to start using TIH, Immortals, and Battle:LA to change things up. I know for a fact when I demo Avatar people are still blown away as the picture is so good and they still feel the bass. That also has a great score with clarity and dynamics, like Immortals! There is a sense of feel with the high end that I love. Dynamics!!! Priest has it as well! I love the sound of that thru the speakers.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5130#post_22412273
> 
> 
> Priest has it as well! I love the sound of that thru the speakers.



I'm planning on buying Priest, any particular scene that you recommend on this movie?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5130#post_22412273
> 
> 
> I agree, BUT the reason TIH beats many is because it has a full bandwidth badass track! That is why the 5 stars are 5 stars, not only do they have that Thor 20hz and above, they have a tactile sensation and pressure you don't get with Thor, that is all I am saying. Like I said, I just watched some of Avatar and it had some nice quality bass that made my hair stand up! Add that tactile and pressure low stuff it would have been a 5! I still show the Dark Night as I demo and it is not 5 stars. I am going to start using TIH, Immortals, and Battle:LA to change things up. I know for a fact when I demo Avatar people are still blown away as the picture is so good and they still feel the bass. That also has a great score with clarity and dynamics, like Immortals! There is a sense of feel with the high end that I love. Dynamics!!! Priest has it as well! I love the sound of that thru the speakers.



You have a level headed perspective on it, as do I and most others. There are a few people who blow the whole 20hz filter WAY out of perspective though and that is what gets some of us. Nobody is saying filtering is good, but we need to keep it in perspective in light of not only the audio track as a whole, but the entire movie experience as well.


----------



## MKtheater

Priest is very loud, clear, and dynamic! Any scene with audio you can feel the energy in the air(from the speakers). Immortals has it too, just watch the opening scene with the titans. You can feel the energy like a live recording, that is how I know I will like the soundtrack. As for bass, Any of the train scenes has it but I will have to watch it again to know all the spots, it has been a while. Super hero, vampires, basically any super powers(Matrix) and I like the film. If it is done well, it becomes one of my must own(The batman trilogy), Iron man, Avengers, etc... My two favorite movies for story telling are Braveheart and Gladiator. For audio they are good but not great.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5130#post_22412309
> 
> 
> You have a level headed perspective on it, as do I and most others. There are a few people who blow the whole 20hz filter WAY out of perspective though and that is what gets some of us. Nobody is saying filtering is good, but we need to keep it in perspective in light of not only the audio track as a whole, but the entire movie experience as well.



Well, lets just look at the 5 star bass lists, how many movies are there? Not many at all but when we throw those in we say Man! I wish all the movies had bass like this! Many 4.5 star movies have full bandwidth as well, I think it just adds that depth to make it more real sounding. I have the luck of owning an office about 20 feet away from a road that is 40 MPH. I can hear and then feel big trucks going by all the time, I want that experience in my room! I hear them coming and then pass by, then all of a sudden my counter wobbles and nothing is heard at that time, so cool! I want cool! No to filters! I know that truck sound was not filtered and I get the whole experience, this is real life and I want my movies to be like real life, except without 150-200 dBs of real explosions, 120 dBs is just fine just keep the whole range, please? I can imagine Avatar with a full range! Look at captain America, full range bandwidth but not loud(I think). I just turn that up and now it is awesome. At least I had a choice.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve1981*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5130#post_22412403
> 
> 
> What, you're too good for full, realistic dynamic range? You're not a real man unless you've fired off some 357 rounds with no hearing protection


_"WWWHHHHHHAAAAAATTTTTTT?"_


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5130#post_22412344
> 
> 
> Well, lets just look at the 5 star bass lists, how many movies are there? Not many at all but when we throw those in we say Man! I wish all the movies had bass like this! Many 4.5 star movies have full bandwidth as well, I think it just adds that depth to make it more real sounding. I have the luck of owning an office about 20 feet away from a road that is 40 MPH. I can hear and then feel big trucks going by all the time, I want that experience in my room! I hear them coming and then pass by, then all of a sudden my counter wobbles and nothing is heard at that time, so cool! I want cool! No to filters! I know that truck sound was not filtered and I get the whole experience, this is real life and I want my movies to be like real life, except without 150-200 dBs of real explosions, 120 dBs is just fine just keep the whole range, please? I can imagine Avatar with a full range! Look at captain America, full range bandwidth but not loud(I think). I just turn that up and now it is awesome. At least I had a choice.



I get it and agree. What I dont get is the spoiled lets blow it all out of perspective "I wont even watch the movie because it does not have LFE below 20hz" mentality by some here. That is ridiculous.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5130#post_22412315
> 
> 
> Priest is very loud, clear, and dynamic! Any scene with audio you can feel the energy in the air(from the speakers). Immortals has it too, just watch the opening scene with the titans. You can feel the energy like a live recording, that is how I know I will like the soundtrack. As for bass, Any of the train scenes has it but I will have to watch it again to know all the spots, it has been a while. Super hero, vampires, basically any super powers(Matrix) and I like the film. If it is done well, it becomes one of my must own(The batman trilogy), Iron man, Avengers, etc... My two favorite movies for story telling are Braveheart and Gladiator. For audio they are good but not great.



Thanks for the info!


I'll have to wait a bit until Fry's has it on sale and I might buy it on 3D.......LOL*


* That will help me to increase my 3D collection.........Avengers and Prometheus are already pre-ordered.


----------



## MKtheater

I will just say to each their own. I know I will enjoy Avengers in my HT and it will still sound better than the theater, however it had the potential for the all time top bass movie, I mean it had the Hulk!


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5130#post_22412774
> 
> 
> I will just say to each their own. I know I will enjoy Avengers in my HT and it will still sound better than the theater, however it had the potential for the all time top bass movie, I mean it had the Hulk!


HAD The Hulk, you mean the took him out of the movie. *gasp*


Please say it ain't so.


----------



## Ricci

I suspect that there is a bit of creeping in of the loudness wars going on in some of these movie mixes, combined with targeting the lowest common denominator. All of that extra low bass energy sucks up headroom and signal strength. If you remove it, what the old sound guys usually call the "mud", you can mix what is left in the more audible and much more easily reproduced range just a little bit hotter, making it more impressive on the typical system that might be reproducing it. The average person buying a movie do they even have a HTIB? Maybe? Possibly a very low cost 10" sub from someplace like BB? Perhaps a small 5% amount of the total even went so far as to do some research online and bought a decent $500 subwoofer. Can you blame the mixing engineer for targeting the 95% instead of the 5% really if that is indeed part of what is going on? The average theaters certainly aren't doing much of anything below 25-30Hz either. We know at least some of the sound stages are done by 25Hz as well.


TIH has been mentioned a couple of times. I would be willing to bet that if you watch TIH on a 95% of the movie buyers system, which doesn't have any real power below 30Hz, it would not be nearly as powerful or loud subjectively. Thor on the other hand would not sound that much different and would probably be much more impressive than TIH on that type of set-up.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5130#post_22412599
> 
> 
> I get it and agree. What I dont get is the spoiled lets blow it all out of perspective "I wont even watch the movie because it does not have LFE below 20hz" mentality by some here. That is ridiculous.



You miss the point just to voice an irrelevant opinion.


When I say I was disappointed in the Thor soundtrack, it's because of several factors that go to poor quality. A) filtering is ridiculous, not the fact that some see it for what it is, B) Thor seems to have been filtered so that a small slice of BW could be bumped way out of proportion. Some may be oblivious to that and just dig really loud 45 Hz peaks, but others find it not so "impressive" sounding and, most importantly, C) It appears that the BR version of Thor was goosed significantly (see the comparison between the DVD and the BR below) for an unknown reason. From the SL graphs posted so far, it looks as though exactly the same thing was done with Avengers by the same team in the same sound house. Those purple peaks shown in the Thor cap below are at >+10dBFS, clipping the SL app vs the DVDs 0dBFS, which is what my settings are calibrated to show. These are not perfectly calibrated settings, but they're relative in my system for comparison.

 


It doesn't play well, sound good or reflect my moneys worth, regardless of BW of the content. IMO, it's severely clipped. Maybe someone with less commentary and more elbow grease like maxmercy will run the peak to average graph and investigate clipping while you pony up to buy your copy and tell us how good it sounds to you.


Another poster using my settings shows the same MO and, again, thanks for the heads up. That sort of thing is not for me and I appreciate the data before I waste the dough.


I gave flag a thumbs up for the heads up before I buy the thing for the reasons stated, not that I had to go that far into depth to defend a simple thank you post, much less being called a piece of work, ridiculous and the other similarly lame comments. I said nothing about ULF and have no idea who you're supposedly quoting in your post as no one else did either.


Buy and like whatever floats your boat. No one is blasting you for preferring a poorly done transfer. I come to this thread to get better info first, not to hear a bunch of irrelevant opinions.


----------



## Toe

I stand by my comments Boso. Every single time we get something like this there are a few people who blow it so far out of perspective that it is flat out ridiculous. Buy a test tone disk and just play 20hz and under test tones and be done with every other element that goes into a movie experience that apparently does not mean $hit if the low end of a track is not ****ing perfect. Give me a break!


I dont like filtering either, but Jesus how about some perspective?










Send me your copy of Thor if it is that bad so someone can enjoy it.


----------



## djbluemax1

A) This IS the Master List Of Bass In Movies (with frequency charts) thread.

B) Therefore, I don't think it's unreasonable for folks in this thread to focus on the BASS

C) Criticizing someone for their personal tastes/preference about bass in a thread for bassheads is ridiculous

D) If this were the Subjective Opinions Of Best Overall Audio Mixes In Movies thread, sure, fine, whatever. But coming to this BASS thread and criticizing someone about their personal preferences about the bass in mixes is as silly as going to a Best Audio Mixes In Movies thread and telling someone in that thread that they're being ridiculous for not watching that silent film that was recently released because they're missing out on a great film simply because it has no sound. The people in that thread would be there specifically FOR movies with great audio tracks.


If someone in a thread specifically about BASS doesn't want to buy a movie because they consider the bass sub par, what's it to you? Are you personally invested in this movie and how well its BD sales do? If someone refuses to buy a specific subwoofer because it falls off a cliff below 22Hz and they prefer subs that can play into the single digit Hz range, what's it to you?


Offering an opinion that a movie is worth watching for other reasons is one thing, criticizing someone over their preferences for a specific quality that the thread you're in is dedicated to is what's ridiculous.


Now let's get back to more graphs, and a big THANK-YOU to those willing to take the time and make the effort to provide such graphs.



Max


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22413135
> 
> 
> A) This IS the Master List Of Bass In Movies (with frequency charts) thread.
> 
> B) Therefore, I don't think it's unreasonable for folks in this thread to focus on the BASS
> 
> C) Criticizing someone for their personal tastes/preference about bass in a thread for bassheads is ridiculous
> 
> D) If this were the Subjective Opinions Of Best Overall Audio Mixes In Movies thread, sure, fine, whatever. But coming to this BASS thread and criticizing someone about their personal preferences about the bass in mixes is as silly as going to a Best Audio Mixes In Movies thread and telling someone in that thread that they're being ridiculous for not watching that silent film that was recently released because they're missing out on a great film simply because it has no sound. The people in that thread would be there specifically FOR movies with great audio tracks.
> 
> 
> If someone in a thread specifically about BASS doesn't want to buy a movie because they consider the bass sub par, what's it to you? Are you personally invested in this movie and how well its BD sales do? If someone refuses to buy a specific subwoofer because it falls off a cliff below 22Hz and they prefer subs that can play into the single digit Hz range, what's it to you?
> 
> 
> Offering an opinion that a movie is worth watching for other reasons is one thing, criticizing someone over their preferences for a specific quality that the thread you're in is dedicated to is what's ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Now let's get back to more graphs, and a big THANK-YOU to those willing to take the time and make the effort to provide such graphs.
> 
> 
> 
> Max


 

+1

 

I'm not really a basshead and I have almost never posted in this thread, although I have followed it for a very long time. I don't post because I have nothing to contribute that is relevant to the thread's title, not having the means nor the knowledge to produce these fascinating charts. I find the thread fascinating however and it gives me good insights into what I might expect from my subs when the guys here review movies that I own. Personally, I would never buy a movie solely because it had good bass, but as you so eloquently point out - what's it to anyone else what a guy decides to do with his own money?


----------



## Flageborg

Thor is a part of my Bluray Demo-Drive...







and The Avengers, but I want it(soundtrack) all - at full level - from 20Hz(10Hz) to 20kHz..


Because of your discussion about Thor, I had to have a look at my earlier waterfalls and re-check today.

(Thanks to you guys who helped me to "tune in" SL on my computers...)


Waterfall of Thor - Chapter 12 - some months ago...











Waterfall of Thor - Chapter 12 - today...


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22413135
> 
> 
> A) This IS the Master List Of Bass In Movies (with frequency charts) thread.
> 
> B) Therefore, I don't think it's unreasonable for folks in this thread to focus on the BASS
> 
> C) Criticizing someone for their personal tastes/preference about bass in a thread for bassheads is ridiculous
> 
> D) If this were the Subjective Opinions Of Best Overall Audio Mixes In Movies thread, sure, fine, whatever. But coming to this BASS thread and criticizing someone about their personal preferences about the bass in mixes is as silly as going to a Best Audio Mixes In Movies thread and telling someone in that thread that they're being ridiculous for not watching that silent film that was recently released because they're missing out on a great film simply because it has no sound. The people in that thread would be there specifically FOR movies with great audio tracks.
> 
> 
> If someone in a thread specifically about BASS doesn't want to buy a movie because they consider the bass sub par, what's it to you? Are you personally invested in this movie and how well its BD sales do? If someone refuses to buy a specific subwoofer because it falls off a cliff below 22Hz and they prefer subs that can play into the single digit Hz range, what's it to you?
> 
> Offering an opinion that a movie is worth watching for other reasons is one thing, criticizing someone over their preferences for a specific quality that the thread you're in is dedicated to is what's ridiculous.
> 
> Now let's get back to more graphs, and a big THANK-YOU to those willing to take the time and make the effort to provide such graphs.
> 
> Max



Thank you! Well said, sir.


----------



## Mihadis

Serenity, Blu-Ray DTS HD MA, entire space battle sequence, I love this movie


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22413135
> 
> 
> A) This IS the Master List Of Bass In Movies (with frequency charts) thread.
> 
> B) Therefore, I don't think it's unreasonable for folks in this thread to focus on the BASS
> 
> C) Criticizing someone for their personal tastes/preference about bass in a thread for bassheads is ridiculous
> 
> D) If this were the Subjective Opinions Of Best Overall Audio Mixes In Movies thread, sure, fine, whatever. But coming to this BASS thread and criticizing someone about their personal preferences about the bass in mixes is as silly as going to a Best Audio Mixes In Movies thread and telling someone in that thread that they're being ridiculous for not watching that silent film that was recently released because they're missing out on a great film simply because it has no sound. The people in that thread would be there specifically FOR movies with great audio tracks.
> 
> 
> If someone in a thread specifically about BASS doesn't want to buy a movie because they consider the bass sub par, what's it to you? Are you personally invested in this movie and how well its BD sales do? If someone refuses to buy a specific subwoofer because it falls off a cliff below 22Hz and they prefer subs that can play into the single digit Hz range, what's it to you?
> 
> Offering an opinion that a movie is worth watching for other reasons is one thing, criticizing someone over their preferences for a specific quality that the thread you're in is dedicated to is what's ridiculous.
> 
> Now let's get back to more graphs, and a big THANK-YOU to those willing to take the time and make the effort to provide such graphs.
> 
> Max



It is not refusing to buy it that is ridiculous, it is refusing to even watch it AT ALL BECAUSE THERE IS NO LFE BELOW 20hz that is completely ridiculous! How about at least giving it a rent and judging the track AS A WHOLE in your room with your setup and your ears before writing it off completely?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22413135
> 
> 
> A) This IS the Master List Of Bass In Movies (with frequency charts) thread.



Nope. Frequency charts optional.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thehun*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts#post_20410916
> 
> 
> So how the original ranking was created in the first place? Was it based on fr charts[ many don't have it] or personal opinion[who's?] or both?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts#post_20413920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much both, i think.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Star ratings were subjective opinions *backed up by bass chart/waterfalls.*


For example. Imho, (even with subs capable of sub 10hz output) a movie like Saving Private Ryan (one of my favorite movies) would be rated a 5-star bass track because to me, it is. It's a great quality soundtrack with awesome bass but it doesn't hold up that well with modern bass capability because it pretty much has no output at all below 30hz. That doesn't stop me from thinking it is reference quality but I won't make our OP list it as 5-star just because I think it sounds that good. A lot of big blockbusters suffer this fate. Avengers being the most recent.


Nice re-chart, Flageborg. Looks like the content is the same but just slightly less intense (in colors) but more accurate because now you're not clipping. Good work and thanks!


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22413496
> 
> 
> It is not refusing to buy it that is ridiculous, it is refusing to even watch it AT ALL BECAUSE THERE IS NO LFE BELOW 20hz that is completely ridiculous! How about at least giving it a rent and judging the track AS A WHOLE in your room with your setup and your ears before writing it off completely ...


I absolutely refuse to watch ANYTHING with Chris Farley in it. It doesn't matter how funny anyone thinks he is or how great they tell me it is, that's my preference. I don't like watching anything with him in it. I personally don't find him funny and watching anything with him in it is just a (painful) waste of my time. It's a preference, and personal taste.


If someone doesn't want to watch a movie because it doesn't have sub 20Hz content where they think it should, that's their preference. At the most, I might recommend that they give it a try and tell them that I thought although the absence of infrasonic content was disappointing, it was an enjoyable movie despite the lack of ULF content (like Super 8 for instance), but telling them that they're ridiculous for having a certain preference? And posting and reposting the same thing over and over?



Max


P.s. It's also been mentioned that it's not just the lack of ULF, but the potential filtering of it PLUS mixing the 30-50 Hz region hot that he has a problem with


----------



## Toe

I am one opinionated A-hole Max. On that, we can both agree. Not that it matters, but I am not the only one who feels it is completely ridiculous by the way.


----------



## mojomike

What about a Chris Farley movie with bass response down to single digits...?


----------



## maxmercy

Ricci,


Tremendous points, and although sad, true.



Bosso,


Is that the scene where Heimdall's spinning observatory/portal comes off its moorings? I remember that was the subjectively loudest part of the soundtrack. I set my peak/avg collecting gear so that the receiver out nor the soundcard can clip even with full signals, but that does not mean that the track has clipped, just like Tron:Legacy showed us, the tops are chopped off the waveforms at -2dBFS. I would need to examine the actual waveforms with Audacity to see the clipping, which would take precious time, and I would have to care enough to do it. I may do it for Immortals just to see how badly it is clipped.


I pick up clipping mainly by ear, while actually watching a movie. Sometimes I believe clipping is intentional, to get a sound effect to sound louder because of our hearing, and ELC. A bass sound with more harmonics will sound louder than one without.



To all the folks in the thread who think that Thor and other filtered films are great just the way they are and don't feel like they leave anything on the table, feel free to start your own thread. I suggest the title be:

*The Master List of Subjective Impressions of BASS in Movies without Frequency Charts*


Go to town. I can guarantee you will not have folks like bosso, Scott and I around, and you can have a thread full of words like "awesome", "thumpin'" and other great expletives, without any data. I do not post on this thread to simply give subjective reviews, although I will throw my 2c in here and there. I wish folks like LetoAtreides and others would still post graphs....too bad they don't. I hate to say this, but since AVS advertised this thread on its front page, it has somewhat deteriorated.



JSS


----------



## mojomike

These waterfalls from Thor sure don't look like they're filtered. there are areas showing content extending well below 20hz right down to about 10hz.







> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22413179
> 
> 
> Thor is a part of my Bluray Demo-Drive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and The Avengers, but I want it(soundtrack) all - at full level - from 20Hz(10Hz) to 20kHz..
> 
> Because of your discussion about Thor, I had to have a look at my earlier waterfalls and re-check today.
> 
> (Thanks to you guys who helped me to "tune in" SL on my computers...)
> 
> Waterfall of Thor - Chapter 12 - some months ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waterfall of Thor - Chapter 12 - today...


----------



## Toe

I just wish one of the posters in this thread who think Thor is so lackluster would send me their copy. I will be happy to help you out and get that train wreck of an audio track off your hands.......and I wont even charge you anything.







It only looks to be digging down to 10hz.......how can some of you guys even listen to it?


Shoot me a pm if interested.


----------



## buddhamus

Hey guys,


I want to get into SpecLab...just ordered a Dayton Omnimic could I use that to take bass waterfall charts?...or do I need some other mic and preamp?


Cheers,


P.S - I liked Thors soundtrack but I also still think, imagine how good it would sound if the soundtrack was unfiltered!..........I just hate paying for releases that have been butchered!. I still bought it though







.....also did anyone notice that The Avengers surround channels werent as prominent, they hardly used them....only very slightly.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22414207
> 
> 
> I just wish one of the posters in this thread who think Thor is so lackluster would send me their copy. I will be happy to help you out and get that train wreck of an audio track off your hands.......and I wont even charge you anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only looks to be digging down to 10hz.......how can some of you guys even listen to it?
> 
> Shoot me a pm if interested.



Yeah, with 10Hz content only at 1/100th to 1/1000th the power of the rest of the LF. You do realize that a 3dB drop is 1/2 the power, and that a 10dB drop is 1/10th the power, right? And that a 20dB drop is significant enough to be deemed 'filtered'?


The drama over the Avengers track is a case of high expectations not met. When FilmMixer says "Avengers did not get filtered at all", and we get these filtered graphs, it is a let down. Enough for some not to want to buy the disc.


I am still holding out hope that these early graphs out there do not represent what will be available next week.


JSS


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22414317
> 
> 
> Yeah, with 10Hz content only at 1/100th to 1/1000th the power of the rest of the LF. You do realize that a 3dB drop is 1/2 the power, and that a 10dB drop is 1/10th the power, right? And that a 20dB drop is significant enough to be deemed 'filtered'?
> 
> The drama over the Avengers track is a case of high expectations not met. When FilmMixer says "Avengers did not get filtered at all", and we get these filtered graphs, it is a let down. Enough for some not to want to buy the disc.
> 
> I am still holding out hope that these early graphs out there do not represent what will be available next week.
> 
> JSS



When there is something questionable about a disc, I always rent first instead of buy to test it out in my own setup. Having said that, I am still planning a blind buy for The Avengers because I have heard so much good about the movie itself.



I hope so as well, but if not I am sure there will still be much to love.


Still not getting any PMs about Thor. Must not be that bad.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22414317
> 
> *When FilmMixer says "Avengers did not get filtered at all",* and we get these filtered graphs, it is a let down. Enough for some not to want to buy the disc.
> 
> I am still holding out hope that these early graphs out there do not represent what will be available next week.
> 
> JSS



I never said Avenger's was not filtered (don't know either way actually.)


What I said was:


"First off, it's pure speculation it got filtered for home video release.


Without measuring the theatrical print master, you can't say it wasn't designed as such from the get go."


In response to TimVG who surmised:


"I thought FilmMixer said the guy that mixed this film blew a couple of 18" subs on this one, must have been either _*the reason it got filtered*_ or a valid point to invest in better equipment."


TimVG had no proof that the track was filtered, either during theatrical or near field mastering...


He has no way of knowing if the track was filtered, created that way, etc...


I don't know the answer to that assertion, and never said it didn't happen.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/3630#post_22009391
> 
> 
> max...
> 
> 
> 
> Avengers did not get filtered at all.
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks for the kind words
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly lucky to be a part of this business.
> 
> 
> 
> And I am truly lucky to have a place like AVS to learn from, contribute to and rely upon to continuously amaze me.



I think you posted this after you had dinner w/ Randy Thom in May, and it was one of the main reasons I was licking my chops to get a hold of the Avengers next week.


JSS


EDITORIAL - I loved the film. I will buy it, no question. I like how Joss Whedon took superheroes and made them a dysfunctional 'family'. I'll graph it out after I get it.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22414468
> 
> 
> I think you posted this after you had dinner w/ Randy Thom in May, and it was one of the main reasons I was licking my chops to get a hold of the Avengers next week.



Got it.


Just for clarity...


Never said I had dinner with Randy Thom in May.. I did with the other person in the know about the subject we were discussing (who happens to also be an AVS member.)


The filtering comment back then is a wholly separate discussion from what's going on here lately....


> Quote:
> EDITORIAL - I loved the film. I will buy it, no question. I like how Joss Whedon took superheroes and made them a dysfunctional 'family'. I'll graph it out after I get it.
> 
> Edited by maxmercy - Today at 8:20 pm



As a side note, for any Shakespeare fans, I finished mixing Joss' new film of "Much Ado" it July.. a one star bass movie, but enjoyable for many, many other reasons.


----------



## maxmercy

Good to see you still on here, FM. Thought we had lost you for a while. How are things going on your project to get theaters to play back stuff at the same/correct levels as in mixing? I remember you having a good result at a local (to you) theater, after talking with the theater staff.


Also, does this other AVS member you speak of follow this thread?


JSS


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100_100#post_22414317
> 
> 
> Yeah, with 10Hz content only at 1/100th to 1/1000th the power of the rest of the LF. You do realize that a 3dB drop is 1/2 the power, and that a 10dB drop is 1/10th the power, right? And that a 20dB drop is significant enough to be deemed 'filtered'?
> 
> The drama over the Avengers track is a case of high expectations not met. When FilmMixer says "Avengers did not get filtered at all", and we get these filtered graphs, it is a let down. Enough for some not to want to buy the disc.
> 
> I am still holding out hope that these early graphs out there do not represent what will be available next week.
> 
> JSS



Ive heard the soundtrack. I rated the LFE at 4.5 and I believe it is a valid rating. Yes, I pasted waterfalls and no I wont cancel my preorder and will look forward to watching the movie again. If I had rated the LFE from the waterfallplots ONLY I would give about 3.5-4 or so.


But even with a LFE that is a bit lacking below 20 to be honest, its an excellent LFE track even with the roll off. If it had more ULF it would probably qualify for a 5 star. But it doesnt and it still sounds excellent overall.


THen again, I thought that Underworld was great so what do I know..


(And yes, I´m flat to well below 10hz and love the


----------



## edoggrc51

Since we're on a Joss Whedon rampage right now, anyone have charts of The Cabin In The Woods?


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22414447
> 
> 
> I never said Avenger's was not filtered (don't know either way actually.)
> 
> What I said was:
> 
> "First off, it's pure speculation it got filtered for home video release.
> 
> Without measuring the theatrical print master, you can't say it wasn't designed as such from the get go."
> 
> In response to TimVG who surmised:
> 
> "I thought FilmMixer said the guy that mixed this film blew a couple of 18" subs on this one, must have been either _*the reason it got filtered*_ or a valid point to invest in better equipment."
> 
> TimVG had no proof that the track was filtered, either during theatrical or near field mastering...
> 
> He has no way of knowing if the track was filtered, created that way, etc...
> 
> I don't know the answer to that assertion, and never said it didn't happen.



I should have expressed myself differently, I'm sorry English is not my native language. What I meant was that the movie did not appeared to have any significant sub 20hz content, which has been proven by now. Whether intentional or because of filtering.. I wouldn't know.


Would you mind asking the person (or persons) who mixed it if it was filtered? And if so, why?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mihadis*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22413449
> 
> 
> Serenity, Blu-Ray DTS HD MA, entire space battle sequence, I love this movie



Thank you - I still only have DVD-version...







on my Demo-Drive


Serenity - DVD - Chapter 15 - and waterfall starts at 1h 21m 40s (space battle sequence)


----------



## capricorn kid

Just watched The Cabin in the Woods last night. Had a good amount of deep bass.


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22413996
> 
> 
> I am one opinionated A-hole Max. On that, we can both agree. Not that it matters, but I am not the only one who feels it is completely ridiculous by the way.



Of course not. But one man's ridiculous is another man's principal focus. I'd guess that most folks cannot hear a difference between guitar pickups I hate and those I love, especially live and in a mix. They may think me ridiculous for, uh, investing in Fralins or whatever, and they're welcome to. But I don't think I'm ridiculous, and in the end I expect them to allow me to hold my opinions, not to insist that I adopt theirs.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22415069
> 
> 
> Of course not. But one man's ridiculous is another man's principal focus. I'd guess that most folks cannot hear a difference between guitar pickups I hate and those I love, especially live and in a mix. They may think me ridiculous for, uh, investing in Fralins or whatever, and they're welcome to. But I don't think I'm ridiculous, and in the end I expect them to allow me to hold my opinions, not to insist that I adopt theirs.



Shoot me a PM if you want to chat about it (or anyone else) as I am done cluttering up this thread. I will never understand someone dismissing an audio track 100% with their eyes without actually hearing it in proper context (actually watching the movie with the sound in relation to the onscreen events) in their room, with their equipment and with their ears. None of us like filtering, but dismissing the entire experience because of it and making full judgement without even watching/listening to it? Call me judgmental, but that is ridiculous.


Like I said though, this is my last post on the subject so if you want to talk about it, shoot me a PM and we can continue to debate this if you want. My stance is firm though, you dont agree that is cool as well.



On a different note, are there any graphs of MI4 out there? I did a quick search, but did not see anything (but I might have missed them). We just watched this again and while the LFE did not seem to go super deep, I thought it supported the film VERY well with some solid moments like the Kremlin explosion, sandstorm, car wreck (we both JUMPED at this one!), etc.....curious to see the graphs. I would rate it a solid 4 overall.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22413496
> 
> 
> It is not refusing to buy it that is ridiculous, it is refusing to even watch it AT ALL BECAUSE THERE IS NO LFE BELOW 20hz that is completely ridiculous! How about at least giving it a rent and judging the track AS A WHOLE in your room with your setup and your ears before writing it off completely?



I'll give this one more shot, not that it will matter to such an entrenched nonsensical stance.


Since the SL graphs apparently mean nothing to a lot of posters in this thread I'll clarify the Thor graphs I posted. I also gave Thor a rent before buying the BR. The levels on the rented DVD were fine, but the BR produced 130+dB peaks in my system. I don't run my subs hot. I prefer flat and properly calibrated. If I want a buck thirty plus, I want it to be because I did it on purpose, not by shock and awe because the disc is defective. So, the 'give it a rent' baloney fails here.


Judging the track as a whole, that throws it out before you even get to content, originality, or any other useless subjective criteria, and I would have preferred to have a heads up instead of subjective drivel.


BTW, I've seen A in theaters. I have already commented that my cinema shut the subs off but that I thoroughly enjoyed the movie otherwise. I've said that I can't wait to see what the soundtrack holds when it's released to HTers. FM commented that his inside scoop status had the A team blowing subs with an unfiltered track and others have given their subjective thoughts after seeing it in 'more betterer' cinemas, further fueling my can't wait attitude. Instead, we have a repeat of Thor. So, excuse the hell outta me if my anticipointment bothers you to the point of beating your ridiculous point to holy figgin' death, caps and all.


BTW, you don't find it at all ridiculous that a dozen people can post how wowed they are with 'x' soundtrack (like Thor BR) because it's stupid hot at 45 Hz, but anyone who prefers a wider bandwidth soundtrack in his personal Movies With Bass collection is ridiculous? Yeah, wow.


----------



## Toe

Your stance feels just as "nonsensical" from my perspective all things considered and for all the reasons I mentioned, but neither of us is going to convince the other one so this argument is pointless.


Your last paragraph is putting words in my mouth as I have already made the point that of course we all would prefer unfiltered if given the choice.


----------



## Kini62

I like the jalapeño flavored Cheetos the best.


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22415154
> 
> 
> Shoot me a PM if you want to chat about it (or anyone else) as I am done cluttering up this thread. I will never understand someone dismissing an audio track 100% with their eyes without actually hearing it in proper context (actually watching the movie with the sound in relation to the onscreen events) in their room, with their equipment and with their ears. None of us like filtering, but dismissing the entire experience because of it and making full judgement without even watching/listening to it? Call me judgmental, but that is ridiculous.
> 
> Like I said though, this is my last post on the subject so if you want to talk about it, shoot me a PM and we can continue to debate this if you want. My stance is firm though, you dont agree that is cool as well.
> 
> On a different note, are there any graphs of MI4 out there? I did a quick search, but did not see anything (but I might have missed them). We just watched this again and while the LFE did not seem to go super deep, I thought it supported the film VERY well with some solid moments like the Kremlin explosion, sandstorm, car wreck (we both JUMPED at this one!), etc.....curious to see the graphs. I would rate it a solid 4 overall.



Just a quickie and I'm out too. If you accept that some folks here realy really focus on bass content as a measure for movies they want to buy, then reading other folks' subjective opinions is not necessarily valuable. I often believe that some folks are identifying hyped 40-60Hz content as killer deep bass, for example. Simple truth is that very few folks have the training to identify by listening the frequency content of what they are hearing. And unless they compare what they hear to some measurement, or previously measured known reference, they'll never ever be able to do so. So without the graphs, a guy'll end up buying a bunch of movies somebody raves about only to find that the raver either has different preferences or, like most of us, lacks the real ability to identify the frequency spectrum of a given sound . . . thus the charts put meat on the bones of the comments for those who don't want to rent because rentals are being variously disabled these days. I'd want to see simlar data before I'd fully credit a subjective comment that a track was mixed with excessive brightness, for example. Personally although my system is very far from adequate to reproduce loud sub 25Hz or so in my room, and is generating lots of distortion even up to 40 Hz at significant volumes, I find it fun to know what the frequency content looks like when I watch a movie (sometimes). For me it is simply a matter of mild interest. For others it's a sine qua non. To each hisserher own.


----------



## Ricci

Watched Sherlock Holmes 2 last night. Did anyone post waterfalls for that yet? I'd like to see those if anyone has. I'd give it probably 3.5-4 stars. Lots of action and a good amount of bass but nothing that stuck out to me as particularly deep reaching or powerful. Great surround mix. I thought some of the bass mix was a little weird though. For example the loudest most active bass scenes appeared to be some of the score and background music, while the bombs and cannon blasts seemed to be mixed a little lean on the bass at least compared to the large amount of energy present in the mids and high freqs during these short events. I am still trying to get used to a new space so maybe it is just me.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5190#post_22415615
> 
> 
> Just a quickie and I'm out too. If you accept that some folks here realy really focus on bass content as a measure for movies they want to buy, then reading other folks' subjective opinions is not necessarily valuable. I often believe that some folks are identifying hyped 40-60Hz content as killer deep bass, for example. Simple truth is that very few folks have the training to identify by listening the frequency content of what they are hearing. And unless they compare what they hear to some measurement, or previously measured known reference, they'll never ever be able to do so. So without the graphs, a guy'll end up buying a bunch of movies somebody raves about only to find that the raver either has different preferences or, like most of us, lacks the real ability to identify the frequency spectrum of a given sound . . . thus the charts put meat on the bones of the comments for those who don't want to rent because rentals are being variously disabled these days. I'd want to see simlar data before I'd fully credit a subjective comment that a track was mixed with excessive brightness, for example. Personally although my system is very far from adequate to reproduce loud sub 25Hz or so in my room, and is generating lots of distortion even up to 40 Hz at significant volumes, I find it fun to know what the frequency content looks like when I watch a movie (sometimes). For me it is simply a matter of mild interest. For others it's a sine qua non. To each hisserher own.



I agree, I still get confused on what frequencies are playing and I am flat to 4-5hz at reference and beyond. All I know the stuff I feel and don't hear is 20hz and below, I have no idea if it is 5, 10, or 15hz. Same goes for 20, 30, and 40 hz but higher than that you can start getting more accurate. You can listen to sine waves all day but real mixes are just that, different frequencies playing together.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5190#post_22415818
> 
> 
> I agree, I still get confused on what frequencies are playing and I am flat to 4-5hz at reference and beyond. All I know the stuff I feel and don't hear is 20hz and below, I have no idea if it is 5, 10, or 15hz. Same goes for 20, 30, and 40 hz but higher than that you can start getting more accurate. You can listen to sine waves all day but real mixes are just that, different frequencies playing together.


Same here man. lol


Thats why im curious to see what the charts look like for The Cabin In The Woods. We watched it last night and im curious to know what the actual measurements are vs what "I think" they are.


Btw, we watched the "Redbox edition" of it which had the regular Dolby Digital 5.1 track on it even though it had the DTS-HD MA logo on front of the BD.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5130#post_22410858
> 
> 
> What about we wait til next week when the blu-ray(Avengers) comes out and you're at home on your OWN system and listen to it. Then you determine the quality, quantity and extension of bass in the movie. Filtered or not you're going to buy the movie anyway.


I think this is where we should all be on this thread gentlemen. I replied to my own post since no one else had the guts to back me up.


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5190#post_22416423
> 
> 
> Thats why im curious to see what the charts look like for The Cabin In The Woods. We watched it last night and im curious to know what the actual measurements are vs what "I think" they are.



Is it a decent movie?


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holt7153*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5190#post_22416574
> 
> 
> Is it a decent movie?


It was cool. Definitely not what I thought it was gonna be about though.


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5190#post_22416685
> 
> 
> It was cool. Definitely not what I thought it was gonna be about though.



thanks--I'll put it in my Netflix queue.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holt7153*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5190#post_22416694
> 
> 
> thanks--I'll put it in my Netflix queue.


Kewl!


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5190#post_22416709
> 
> 
> Kewl!



and we need another Socal sub GTG...


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22415154
> 
> 
> On a different note, are there any graphs of MI4 out there? I did a quick search, but did not see anything (but I might have missed them). We just watched this again and while the LFE did not seem to go super deep, I thought it supported the film VERY well with some solid moments like the Kremlin explosion, sandstorm, car wreck (we both JUMPED at this one!), etc.....curious to see the graphs. I would rate it a solid 4 overall.



Mission Impossible 4 - maybe its not super deep enough for many of you bass maniacs...










Chapter 2 - hole in prisonfloor











Chapter 5 - Kremlin explosion

Chapter 7 - car wreck











Chapter 8 - "retinal scan...", jumping on train(lab)











Chapter 13 - sandstorm


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holt7153*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5190#post_22416734
> 
> 
> and we need another Socal sub GTG...


Sure do, but this time I think we should be a little more technical about it. lol


In the mean time youre more than welcome to stop by for a DEMO, just say when buddy.


----------



## maxmercy

Flage,


Graphs no longer matter. Why post them?


Was the bass awesome in MI:4, or not?



JSS


----------



## Toe

Thanks Flageborg! Looks awesome!




























vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv That is classic Tim and perfect for this thread!


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5190#post_22416827
> 
> 
> Flage,
> 
> Graphs no longer matter. Why post them?
> 
> Was the bass awesome in MI:4, or not?
> 
> JSS



in the scenes mentioned, yes.


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5190#post_22416806
> 
> 
> Sure do, but this time I think we should be a little more technical about it. lol
> 
> In the mean time youre more than welcome to stop by for a DEMO, just say when buddy.



Sounds good, and if you're ever out in the Valley feel free to swing by and we'll throw my Rythmiks a good beating







.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holt7153*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5190#post_22416863
> 
> 
> we'll throw my Rythmiks a good beating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's the only way to do it my friend!


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holt7153*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5200_100#post_22416863
> 
> 
> Sounds good, and if you're ever out in the Valley feel free to swing by and we'll throw my Rythmiks a good beating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5200_100#post_22417012
> 
> 
> That's the only way to do it my friend!



Raaaa!!!


Jealous...


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5190#post_22417099
> 
> 
> Raaaa!!!
> 
> Jealous...


Not to fuel the fire or anything, but I think I might have a demo lined up with Beast soon. Gonna see me some XXX's in action baby!


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5200_100#post_22417815
> 
> 
> Not too fuel the fire or anything, but I think I might have a demo lineup with Beast soon. Gonna see me some XXX's in action baby!



Oh, trust me... I've seen you guys coordinating. PM me your cell because I want a full report! I talk to MJ frequently, but I forget if he's had a chance to hear the XXX in person. Might have to set up a conference call for your thoughts on a LMS vs XXX comparison...


----------



## Reefdvr27

A question for the Flight of the Phoenix. I see that it is a five star for Bass, but is it worth owning? I have never seen the remake, but oddly enough I watched the original a few weeks back and would certainly own the original. Thanks.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5190#post_22418042
> 
> 
> Oh, trust me... I've seen you guys coordinating. PM me your cell because I want a full report! I talk to MJ frequently, but I forget if he's had a chance to hear the XXX in person. Might have to set up a conference call for your thoughts on a LMS vs XXX comparison...


PM sent!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow - just barely a five star. Could have used a couple more scenes with the really good stuff, but it was fun. I was at four and a half until the underwater battle stuff.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5190#post_22419218
> 
> 
> A question for the Flight of the Phoenix. I see that it is a five star for Bass, but is it worth owning? I have never seen the remake, but oddly enough I watched the original a few weeks back and would certainly own the original. Thanks.



It's no cinematic masterpiece, but better than some of the other five star movies. Way better than the Transformers movies, anyway.


----------



## buddhamus

Review is out for The Avengers on Bluray.com. I dont have any faith in it....but it got a good review. Lets hope for the best you US guys get a good mix on this movie...as Australia always gets rolled with mixes most of the time.

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Avengers-Blu-ray/30654/#Review


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*
> 
> A question for the Flight of the Phoenix. I see that it is a five star for Bass, but is it worth owning?


IMO, no. The movie itself is a PoS and, these days, there are other - and much better - movies that offer "reference-quality" bass.


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5190#post_22419218
> 
> 
> A question for the Flight of the Phoenix. I see that it is a five star for Bass, but is it worth owning? I have never seen the remake, but oddly enough I watched the original a few weeks back and would certainly own the original. Thanks.




The plane crash scene (on a big screen with big sound) makes it worth owning IMO. Most who have seen it like it for what it is. A remake of an old Hollywood classic that doesn't quite measure up as a movie, but the special effects are nice. Also, I like the score (DTS HDMA) ... it sounds great.


----------



## mojomike

I'd agree that overall the film is only perhaps so-so. It might depend on how much of a Dennis Quaid fan you are. It does, however, use LFE about as effectively as I've ever heard and felt in the sandstorm plane crash scene. It manages to bring about an actual physical sensation similar to the sharp air pressure change that one feels in a plane that suddenly drops a few thousand feet in a very short time. I don't know of any other scene quite like that one.


----------



## MKtheater

I use this scene all the time, one of the all time best for that OH CRAP moment! Like Mojo said, the pressure change and effects make you think you are in the plane! Well done and this movie always hits the loudest spl on my meter. This scene also distorts surrounds at reference if they are not capable. It is not the deepest scene but the best for over 20hz IMHO. When the room pressurizes as the plane spins it is about the most drama anyone gets when watching, they clinch the arms of the chairs and start to sweat!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22415257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22413496
> 
> 
> It is not refusing to buy it that is ridiculous, it is refusing to even watch it AT ALL BECAUSE THERE IS NO LFE BELOW 20hz that is completely ridiculous! How about at least giving it a rent and judging the track AS A WHOLE in your room with your setup and your ears before writing it off completely?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give this one more shot, not that it will matter to such an entrenched nonsensical stance.
> 
> 
> Since the SL graphs apparently mean nothing to a lot of posters in this thread I'll clarify the Thor graphs I posted. I also gave Thor a rent before buying the BR. *The levels on the rented DVD were fine, but the BR produced 130+dB peaks in my system.* I don't run my subs hot. I prefer flat and properly calibrated. If I want a buck thirty plus, I want it to be because I did it on purpose, not by shock and awe because the disc is defective. So, the 'give it a rent' baloney fails here.
> 
> 
> Judging the track as a whole, that throws it out before you even get to content, originality, or any other useless subjective criteria, and I would have preferred to have a heads up instead of subjective drivel.
Click to expand...



Just wondering how you can get 130 dB+ peaks on a properly calibrated system that measures flat? As you know, many professionals who post on this forum like to have all of the information presented when dB readings are thrown around. Peaks of 130 dB+ on what dB scale, and how was it measured? Was it 130 dB+ measured on a Digital RS SPL meter set to the SPL C scale MAX Fast, or did you use some other measurement method?


Do you have a THX rated receiver?


What audio tracks were used on the DVD and on the Bluray?


What was the Dialnorm value that was used on the Dolby tracks?


I don't think that a properly calibrated system with a flat subwoofer setup can produce 130 dB+ C scale Fast MAX if you go by the theoretical peak numbers that a bass managed system can produce.


Prove me wrong based on the theory!


----------



## bradymartin

hey guys i want to check out that super 8 train crash scene. problem is there are two different blu rays to choose from. one is cheaper but includes the dvd disk also, the more expensive one does not include a dvd so im not sure which one to choose?

http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do?search_query=super+8+blu+ray&ic=16_0&Find=Find&search_constraint=0


----------



## eljaycanuck

The cheaper one has the artwork I'm familiar with, and it's listed as having the DTS-HD MA soundtrack. Get that one.


----------



## obsi

Prometheus LFE =


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obsi*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5220#post_22423636
> 
> 
> Prometheus LFE =


After the apparent LFE let down of The Avengers, I hope youre right.


----------



## obsi

I actually liked the Avengers, slam is part of the whole lfe experience, and avengers had a ton of it. Man cannot live on ULF alone


----------



## mojomike

Avengers did not let me down LFE-wise.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obsi*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5220#post_22423636
> 
> 
> Prometheus LFE =



Excited for this! Can't wait to watch it even though I hear its overrated.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5220#post_22423834
> 
> 
> Excited for this! Can't wait to watch it even though I hear its overrated.


It's good thought-provoking sci-fi but its long and does have some slow stretches. The sound is good.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5220#post_22423834
> 
> 
> Excited for this! Can't wait to watch it even though I hear its overrated.


Me too! I have a feeling the sound track is going to be a 4 or 5 star. I wanted to see this at the theater, but figured I would wait for the BR anticipating that it would be a good LFE movie.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5220#post_22423822
> 
> 
> Avengers did not let me down LFE-wise.


I've seen a version with 5.1 Dolby Digital and I was happy with it. Though I do get what others are saying about the lack of ULF. Either way I'm taking a trip to Best Buy next Tuesday.


----------



## fivepnt1

Question about Flight of the Phoenix, does it matter Bluray or DVD?


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivepnt1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5220#post_22424645
> 
> 
> Question about Flight of the Phoenix, does it matter Bluray or DVD?



Yes.

_Flight of the Phoenix_ on blu-ray disc, has lossless 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio.

The DVD doesn't have lossless audio.

Get the blu-ray disc and forget about the DVD.


That whole plane crash landing sequence is my favorite demo scene.

Sound quality is just jaw dropping incredible!


----------



## Auditor55




> Quote:
> blu-ray disc, has lossless 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio.
> 
> The DVD doesn't have lossless audio.



What does that matter? Shouldn't the concern here have more to do with the amount LF mixed into the track? What does lossy vs lossless have to with the LF content.


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auditor55*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5220#post_22425300
> 
> 
> What does that matter? Shouldn't the concern here have more to do with the amount LF mixed into the track? What does lossy vs lossless have to with the LF content.



Zilch.


----------



## HD Scanner

I own most of the blu ray's 5 stars rating beginning this thread. That's how I discovered Tron: Legacy (thank you!) I think it would be of great interest for those of us who don't have charts / apps if someone or few of you guys could make a quick list of few blu rays from there with the exact time where it has a 5Hz scene, and in another scene or another blu ray, a 10Hz scene, a 15Hz scene and another one with a 20Hz. That's because with that, we could listen (read FEEL) if our system has the ability to reproduce these frequencies. Personnaly I agree on most of the 5 stars rating and just to give perspective, I own two SB-12 NSD hooked-up to a Denon 3310ci in a 1500 cu.ft. and I must say yes, that crash scene from FOTP, I think I got it all! But, with that quick list maybe me and others will find that from other scenes / movies, nothing emanate from the subs.


----------



## HD Scanner

Sorry, I confused with my sub's model. Actualy these are PC-12 NSD. (And I'm glad with them!).


----------



## nikerret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD Scanner*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5220#post_22425425
> 
> 
> I own most of the blu ray's 5 stars rating beginning this thread. That's how I discovered Tron: Legacy (thank you!) I think it would be of great interest for those of us who don't have charts / apps if someone or few of you guys could make a quick list of few blu rays from there with the exact time where it has a 5Hz scene, and in another scene or another blu ray, a 10Hz scene, a 15Hz scene and another one with a 20Hz. That's because with that, we could listen (read FEEL) if our system has the ability to reproduce these frequencies. Personnaly I agree on most of the 5 stars rating and just to give perspective, I own two SB-12 NSD hooked-up to a Denon 3310ci in a 1500 cu.ft. and I must say yes, that crash scene from FOTP, I think I got it all! But, with that quick list maybe me and others will find that from other scenes / movies, nothing emanate from the subs.



I tried that:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1416102/blu-ray-titles-and-timestamps-with-ulf-bass#post_22145928


----------



## HD Scanner

It was a good starting point nevertheless, thanks Nikerret.


----------



## pukemon

Just did the train wreck at reference on super 8. Onkyo 3009, L/r polk audio monitor 70's, monitor 60's for wides, cs2 and hsu 2.3 and hsu 3.3. Somebody slap this grin off my face. Lol.


butter and jelly please.


----------



## bradymartin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pukemon*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5220#post_22426391
> 
> 
> Just did the train wreck at reference on super 8. Onkyo 3009, L/r polk audio monitor 70's, monitor 60's for wides, cs2 and hsu 2.3 and hsu 3.3. Somebody slap this grin off my face. Lol.
> 
> butter and jelly please.



im going to buy that super 8 movie just for that train crash scene everyone keeps raving about. i want to so bad just watch it on youtube but i must be strong. cant wait for tomorrow.


when you say reference, do you mean the avr volume at 0?


----------



## fecund

I keep hearing about this Flight of the Phoenix scene. I don't suppose there is a m2ts or mkv clip floating around...


I see the thread about the ultimate bass demo disc, but that is slow going. Of course I'd rather people just post m2ts clips. If I'm against forum rules or whatever just delete this post, not trying to hijack this thread.


and no I don't have netflix or a redbox with blurays and its a movie i have no interest in buying.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Finally got around to Battleship. Thoroughly disappointing, terrible movie. Three star vote from me. Lots of loud LFE, but it was all up high.


----------



## Snowmanick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5220_60#post_22426607
> 
> 
> Finally got around to Battleship. Thoroughly disappointing, terrible movie. Three star vote from me. Lots of loud LFE, but it was all up high.



I agree. There were only two reasons to watch the board game movie, the promise of bass and Brooklyn Decker. Sadly, it contained too little of both.


----------



## wlhungdude

I watched Super 8 for the first time today, via Redbox dvd... wifey was napping, so didn't turn it up past -20, but it was still quite impressive. Gonna keep an eye out for it at my local used DVD store... not necessarily cheap, just frugal... but do wish I could've given it a run at full volume.

Yes, reference level = 0 db, if properly calibrated.


----------



## capricorn kid

Did not think much of Super 8 or the train crash scene. The crash was good but I would not say great. The movie itself was not that good to me.


----------



## Gary J

^^ Just the opposite for me. Great movie, scene and bass.


----------



## mojomike

I agree. It was like vintage Spielberg.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5220#post_22426793
> 
> 
> Did not think much of Super 8 or the train crash scene. The crash was good but I would not say great. The movie itself was not that good to me.


Wow. Really? That's a killer demo scene! Something is missing on your end.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5220#post_22427038
> 
> 
> That's a killer demo scene!
> 
> Something is missing on your end.



It is not a "killer demo scene", but very close...


A lot is missing in many home theater systems...


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5220#post_22427131
> 
> 
> It is not a "killer demo scene", but very close...
> 
> A lot is missing in most home theater systems...



Well I guess this is a bass thread but overall I find it a stellar demo scene and it sounds incredible on my system.


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5250#post_22427143
> 
> 
> Well I guess this is a bass thread but overall I find it a stellar demo scene and it sounds incredible on my system.



Seriously! Maybe my beer-budget HT, playing the Super 8 train scene, only seems amazing to me because I haven't listened to any really serious systems playing Pulse. What am _I_ missing? --No, best to leave it alone. This way madness lies.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5250#post_22427315
> 
> 
> Seriously! Maybe my beer-budget HT, playing the Super 8 train scene, only seems amazing to me because I haven't listened to any really serious systems playing Pulse. What am _I_ missing? --No, best to leave it alone. This way madness lies.



Let me help. If you think you need a new pair of subwoofers, then you do.


Did that help?


.....


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pukemon*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5220#post_22426391
> 
> 
> Just did the train wreck at reference on super 8. Onkyo 3009, L/r polk audio monitor 70's, monitor 60's for wides, cs2 and hsu 2.3 and hsu 3.3. Somebody slap this grin off my face. Lol.
> 
> butter and jelly please.



If you want an even bigger grin on your face, sample the beginning and up to and including the whole crash landing in _Flight of the Phoenix_.


The opening titles with Johnny Cash singing in the background and the plane thundering low overhead and then the crash landing, energized my entire room like no other movie, including _WOTW_.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5250#post_22427143
> 
> 
> Well I guess this is a bass thread but overall I find it a stellar demo scene and it sounds incredible on my system.



+1


It's my second favorite demo scene right after the awesome plane crash landing in _Flight of the Phoenix_.


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5250#post_22427475
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> It's my second favorite demo scene right after the awesome plane crash landing in _Flight of the Phoenix_.



It is a good one and pushes all of the loudspeakers to the limit. I have never demo'ed that scene without a lot of audible







from those viewing. Knowing does that too.


----------



## BeeMan458

I might of missed it but I don't see the inclusion of the final bridge scene in "The Long Kiss Good Night."


----------



## fecund

For the record and statistics.


Wrath of Titans 4/5 - It had its moments.


Underworld Awakening solid 5/5 - That movie was a glorious assault on my subwoofers.


----------



## drewTT

I don't see what all the hype is about with Super 8. The train crash didn't do much for me, really, in terms of bass. Excellent sound design in that scene no doubt but the bass was just OK...


----------



## javi404

This thread is way too long to see if this has been posted before but I just randomly put on Once Upon a Time in Mexico about half way through the movie (was playing on MAXHD) and all of a sudden there is the scene where Antonio Banderas is shooting his shotgun. the girlfriend yelled from the kitchen saying the floor was shaking, to turn it down, haha. it was very exagerated for a shutgon going off but that's the general comedy of this franchise. Cant wait to build new sub to see what


----------



## pukemon

Well to comment to all the naysayers and yaysayers since my super 8 post. It was the first time i let reference rip in my ~2000³ listening space. Both subs right next to me in a corner while i sit on the near side on a sectional about 9' from my 51" plasma. I only have a 3.2 system running at the moment and my polks sit at the bottom side of wanna be audiophile but all i can say is it was a glorious moment in home theater history for me. My neighbor upstairs was probably killing zombies and hitting the bong but i can guarantee next time i see him he is gonna ask "was that really a train wreck going on in your living room?"


butter and jelly please.


----------



## wth718

I will say this about Super 8 (and Wrath Of The Titans too, while we're on the subject) is a movie that sounds VERY different depending on how low your subs can play. With just my subs (flat to 15) Super 8 was underwhelming and WOTT was good, not great. Since adding the Buttkicker, Super 8 is demo-worthy, and WOTT is definitely 5 star. I've had a bunch of those eye-opening experiences recently. (Hot Fuzz also comes to mind)


----------



## pukemon

Lol. I just talked to my neighbor and i hit it spot on. He was killing zombies and stoned out of his mind. His couch was shaking hard and he was like wtf? And then his whole living room was shking and his exact words were wtf are ufos landing? And then he started laughing. Oh yeah my obnoxious neighbor downstairs. He enjoyed it though. He couldnt believe how much his couch was shaking and bong was rippling. Good times good times. Lol.


butter and jelly please.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5250#post_22428893
> 
> 
> I will say this about Super 8 (and Wrath Of The Titans too, while we're on the subject) is a movie that sounds VERY different depending on how low your subs can play. With just my subs (flat to 15) Super 8 was underwhelming and WOTT was good, not great. Since adding the Buttkicker, Super 8 is demo-worthy, and WOTT is definitely 5 star. I've had a bunch of those eye-opening experiences recently. (Hot Fuzz also comes to mind)


^^^^^

||||||||

THIS.


With that said, I liked both, but not enough to own either one of them, until they hit the bargain bin.



JSS


----------



## Luke Kamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pukemon*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5250#post_22428945
> 
> 
> Lol. I just talked to my neighbor and i hit it spot on. He was killing zombies and stoned out of his mind. His couch was shaking hard and he was like wtf? And then his whole living room was shking and his exact words were wtf are ufos landing? And then he started laughing. Oh yeah my obnoxious neighbor downstairs. He enjoyed it though. He couldnt believe how much his couch was shaking and bong was rippling. Good times good times. Lol.
> 
> butter and jelly please.



That is hilarious! I think you should invite him over for a The Walking Dead marathon. The two seasons on blu ray are phenomenal (lot of grain, but I don't mind pic wise), however not a lot of bass but some decent gun shots.


While we are talking Super 8 I thought it was very good bass and picked it up as a blind buy and have watched it several times. Even in my pretty heavily treated room the highs were a bit much on the train wreck (as has been mentioned before) and I only watch at -8.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pukemon*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5250#post_22428758
> 
> 
> Well to comment to all the naysayers and yaysayers since my super 8 post. It was the first time i let reference rip in my ~2000³ listening space. Both subs right next to me in a corner while i sit on the near side on a sectional about 9' from my 51" plasma. I only have a 3.2 system running at the moment and my polks sit at the bottom side of wanna be audiophile but all i can say is it was a glorious moment in home theater history for me. My neighbor upstairs was probably killing zombies and hitting the bong but i can guarantee next time i see him he is gonna ask "was that really a train wreck going on in your living room?"
> 
> 
> butter and jelly please.



Which subs are you using? I may have missed that part.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I will say one thing about Super 8. I also thought it was underwhelming in the bass department. Then, I realized that this audio track automatically switched to something like a "night mode" or something like that. If your preamp or receiver has a dynamic mode like night mode or anything that will do something similar, as soon as the movie starts, check it out in your menu system and make sure it is off. When I did, and I watched it a second time, it made a huge difference. The train scene and truck scene were light years better then they were before. So just a thought. Make sure you don't have a "night mode" or something like it turned on. Again, I think this movie does it automatically so you have to go into menu of your processor while the movie is on. I have to do it every time I watch this movie.


----------



## NicksHitachi


One comment on Super 8:

 

It had some good bass moments for me on my system.  However there were some moments, especially in train crash scene where I felt confused by the audio.  I mean a train car would crash and the only effect was like a "ziiiing" sound or a bending metal sound, when I was expecting/wanting a BOOOOM.  There were some major bass moments missed for me although I found what was there enjoyable.

 

The train crash was also extremely harsh on the high end with my system, but that may have been my 1" silk domes running out of steam IDK.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5250#post_22429738
> 
> 
> One comment on Super 8:
> 
> 
> It had some good bass moments for me on my system.  However there were some moments, especially in train crash scene where I felt confused by the audio.  I mean a train car would crash and the only effect was like a "ziiiing" sound or a bending metal sound, when I was expecting/wanting a BOOOOM.  There were some major bass moments missed for me although I found what was there enjoyable.
> 
> 
> The train crash was also extremely harsh on the high end with my system, but that may have been my 1" silk domes running out of steam IDK.



Many movies have the bass hot in the wrong scene. Avatar had bass but wings flapping were more dramatic than that huge tree falling. Super 8 highs were loud but not too bad, I think what is happening is that maybe they are very loud and most speakers are crapping out? I know they sound fine on my system but still loud, I have heard louder in other movies.


----------



## mojomike

Some movies have bass for the sole purpose of conveying a mood. Meanwhile, there's nothing warranting bass happening on the screen. Personally I consider that BS. Hunger Games comes to mind.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5250#post_22429784
> 
> 
> Some movies have bass for the sole purpose of conveying a mood. Meanwhile, there's nothing warranting bass happening on the screen. Personally I consider that BS. Hunger Games comes to mind.



What, I welcome all bass. Those subtle mood effects are very cool. It makes scary movies scary. Watch the Exorcism of Emily rose with subs off and then turn them on and the movie will make you jump.


----------



## mojomike

I tend to jump more when the bass is more dynamic. It's not there, and then suddenly it is in a big way. The cannons in Master and Commander, for example.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5250#post_22429828
> 
> 
> I tend to jump more when the bass is more dynamic. It's not there, and then suddenly it is in a big way. The cannons in Master and Commander, for example.



I will bet you that is mostly because it is accompanied by loud speaker spl's as well. MI4 car crash is one dynamic make you jump scene and also accompanied with highs. Emily rose as dynamic bass(highs) and setting the mood for what's coming, both are needed. Now I have always said I like real life stuff and how many dark corners or homes have subtle low frequencies to scare us? They don't exist, that is just movie effects but I like them. Then again, how many possessions or invinsible killers are there? I guess fake effects for fake movies are OK. Are we really not wanting Bass?


----------



## mojomike

I'm not saying I hate the moody bass effects. I'm just much more impressed with movies that use bass that is appropriate for the action on the screen. It doesn't even have to be over-the-top bass. For example, Star Trek is excellent that way. There was no bass to excess, but when there should be bass, there was certainly bass in a dynamic way. Whenever a ship went to warp, BAMMM!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5250#post_22429864
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I hate the moody bass effects. I'm just much more impressed with movies that use bass that is appropriate for the action on the screen. It doesn't even have to be over-the-top bass. For example, Star Trek is excellent that way. There was no bass to excess, but when there should be bass, there was certainly bass in a dynamic way. Whenever a ship went to warp, BAMMM!



I like accurate bass as well but I am easy to please, just have bass. I remember watching Cloverfield for the first time and during the intro credits there was a very loud bass thud and made me jump! I knew it was going to have major bass because it was just the credits! I do like Star Trek as a movie and sound overall. LOTR and Batman trilogy are my favs for overall movies that are good and with bass.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5250#post_22429738
> 
> 
> One comment on Super 8:
> 
> 
> It had some good bass moments for me on my system.  However there were some moments, especially in train crash scene where I felt confused by the audio.  I mean a train car would crash and the only effect was like a "ziiiing" sound or a bending metal sound, when I was expecting/wanting a BOOOOM.  There were some major bass moments missed for me although I found what was there enjoyable.
> 
> 
> The train crash was also extremely harsh on the high end with my system, but that may have been my 1" silk domes running out of steam IDK.



I agree, but I thought it was my reference KLIPSCH horns. but waaaaay to harsh for me...yuck


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5250#post_22429054
> 
> 
> I liked both, but not enough to own either one of them, until they hit the bargain bin.



Psst...for your information...*Super 8* on BD, is now in the bargain bin at _Best Buy_, for $7.99.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5250#post_22427555
> 
> 
> It is a good one and pushes all of the loudspeakers to the limit. I have never demo'ed that scene without a lot of audible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from those viewing.



Also, as a bonus, _FOTP_ has demo quality picture, to go with the great lossless audio.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pukemon*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5250#post_22428758
> 
> 
> Well to comment to all the naysayers and yaysayers since my super 8 post.



The _fanboys_ that dominate this thread, love to trash _Super 8_, because its bass content doesn't extend

down to the single digit regions.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5250#post_22429905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5250#post_22429738
> 
> 
> One comment on Super 8:
> 
> 
> It had some good bass moments for me on my system.  However there were some moments, especially in train crash scene where I felt confused by the audio.  I mean a train car would crash and the only effect was like a "ziiiing" sound or a bending metal sound, when I was expecting/wanting a BOOOOM.  There were some major bass moments missed for me although I found what was there enjoyable.
> 
> 
> The train crash was also extremely harsh on the high end with my system, but that may have been my 1" silk domes running out of steam IDK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but I thought it was my reference KLIPSCH horns. but waaaaay to harsh for me...yuck
Click to expand...

Yup, I agree. Way too harsh. I measured my system for signs of compression at THX Reference and it was fine. Played Super 8 at -8 on someone else's recommendation and lackluster bass for multi-ton traincars bouncing around, but those metallic screeching sounds were ear piercingly LOUD. I was wincing through most of the train crash because of the ear piercing frequencies.


Now I'll admit, IRL, metallic objects do make those high pitched sounds, but the fact that they were SO loud, yet there was no ultra low end was just disappointingly unrealistic.




Max


----------



## MKtheater

According to that graph above Super 8 train crash does contain single digit bass. I don't know, it was loud but not harsh in my theater. My theater is wall, ceiling, and bass treated with EQ. Do you guys have reflective rooms? I think I will throw this in tonight. What speakers are you guys using for this scene? Have you measured your responses up to 20khz? I have said this before we need to start showing our responses with compression sweeps and equipment information. We can have 3 sweeps from 10 dBs below reference, then 5 dBs and finally at reference. If your system is not compressing the THD is usually lower, this happens for my sub systems anyways. I know one says harsh and another says great, one says awesome bass and another says OK bass, we could actually find out why just from compression and response sweeps. It won't tell us everything but we could at least get an idea what each of us are listening to.


----------



## Gary J

When one uses two Audyssey measurement mic positions out of eight probably more than Super 8 sounds harsh.


----------



## kemiza

Ok. Who has the Avengers in their bd player? Give up the goods!!!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5280#post_22430954
> 
> 
> Ok. Who has the Avengers in their bd player? Give up the goods!!!



Tomorrow.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5280#post_22430968
> 
> 
> Tomorrow.


I refuse to believe no one on this thread has a copy right now.


----------



## Jindrak

Well of course several do. I do.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jindrak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5280#post_22431000
> 
> 
> Well of course several do. I do.


Are we happy?


----------



## matrixj3

Have had Avengers for about 9 weeks already. If fact was just watching it before i logged in. Hooking up some more buddys with the Sammy BD players. Picked up 4 for about 30 bucks each "if you know what i mean".










Eye candy BIG TIME! A fantastic transfer! Sound nice and punchy...a very fun movie..you will be playing the sucker time and time again...i have!


----------



## Luke Kamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5280#post_22430758
> 
> 
> According to that graph above Super 8 train crash does contain single digit bass. I don't know, it was loud but not harsh in my theater. My theater is wall, ceiling, and bass treated with EQ. Do you guys have reflective rooms? I think I will throw this in tonight. What speakers are you guys using for this scene? Have you measured your responses up to 20khz? I have said this before we need to start showing our responses with compression sweeps and equipment information. We can have 3 sweeps from 10 dBs below reference, then 5 dBs and finally at reference. If your system is not compressing the THD is usually lower, this happens for my sub systems anyways. I know one says harsh and another says great, one says awesome bass and another says OK bass, we could actually find out why just from compression and response sweeps. It won't tell us everything but we could at least get an idea what each of us are listening to.



I agree 100%. I am clean at my listening levels and have come more accustomed to flat bass to ~14hz. The thing with this soundtrack that if running a level setup, the highs coverup some of the bass. Turning on a THX listening setting or something that rolls off the highs or running your subs hot makes this scene better for demos IMHO.


----------



## HuskerOmaha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5280#post_22431005
> 
> 
> Are we happy?



Have had for a few weeks. I was happy with it. Hope you are happy with it!


----------



## drewTT

I am excited about Avengers and Prometheus. Been sort of a dry spell with recent releases...


----------



## Toe

I can only think of VERY, VERY few times/moments when I would describe the sound as harsh in my HT, but there were definitely harsh moments during that Super 8 train crash scene for me. In fact, I cant think of any other examples of harsh sound now that I think about it. I know there have been a few, but Super 8 is the only one that comes to mind right now. I thought the LFE served the scene well.......not underdone and not overdone IMO (I would not have objected to a bit more though). Overall a great demo scene IMO even with the slight bit of harshness (if anything, the bit of harshness made it a bit more realistic IMO as far as what I imagine that would sound like).


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5280#post_22430758
> 
> 
> According to that graph above Super 8 train crash does contain single digit bass. I don't know, it was loud but not harsh in my theater. My theater is wall, ceiling, and bass treated with EQ. Do you guys have reflective rooms? I think I will throw this in tonight. What speakers are you guys using for this scene? Have you measured your responses up to 20khz? I have said this before we need to start showing our responses with compression sweeps and equipment information. We can have 3 sweeps from 10 dBs below reference, then 5 dBs and finally at reference. If your system is not compressing the THD is usually lower, this happens for my sub systems anyways. I know one says harsh and another says great, one says awesome bass and another says OK bass, we could actually find out why just from compression and response sweeps. It won't tell us everything but we could at least get an idea what each of us are listening to.



That's a great idea. I always wonder if the folks who DON'T find the Super 8 train crash to be ear piercingly sharp have systems that give them all the high end this scene has.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5280#post_22430867
> 
> 
> When one uses two Audyssey measurement mic positions out of eight probably more than Super 8 sounds harsh.



Says the guy who has no clue how to measure his setup. I've measured mine for frequency response and power compression to THX Reference at my MLP and it was fine. Obviously you have no idea how to do this since you've never provided any information of any kind whatsoever. Just stupid one-liners.


Hmmm... good point. Gary J, don't bother responding. Adding you to my block list. Won't waste space seeing your pointless posts now.



Max


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5280#post_22430758
> 
> 
> According to that graph above Super 8 train crash does contain single digit bass. I don't know, it was loud but not harsh in my theater. My theater is wall, ceiling, and bass treated with EQ. Do you guys have reflective rooms? I think I will throw this in tonight. What speakers are you guys using for this scene? Have you measured your responses up to 20khz? I have said this before we need to start showing our responses with compression sweeps and equipment information. We can have 3 sweeps from 10 dBs below reference, then 5 dBs and finally at reference. If your system is not compressing the THD is usually lower, this happens for my sub systems anyways. I know one says harsh and another says great, one says awesome bass and another says OK bass, we could actually find out why just from compression and response sweeps. It won't tell us everything but we could at least get an idea what each of us are listening to.



+1.


Unfortunately, I can only do -7dBRef, to 15-16Hz. Distortion limits me from going any louder without bad (to me) sounds. I think more than just a few folks here play their systems far beyond their (low distortion) limits. If you have 87dB 1W/1m mains and you are using an AVR to power them, and you sit 6 feet or more away, you are simply lying to yourself about reaching 'reference'.


With AVR power, you need at minimum 91dB sensitive speakers, and that's if you are gonna sit 6 feet away from them. There is no arguing the simple physical constraints of a modest home theater system. When I owned 87dB speakers, -15dBRef was all they would do before sounding bad.


Also, if you have two 12" subs in anything larger than a walk-in closet, you are likely not reaching reference without serious power demands, larger than are readily available in most consumer products. And you certainly are not doing it down to 10-15Hz with low (less than 5% THD) distortion.


I run 92dB LCR and 89dB surrounds, and -7dBRef is all they can manage. Granted, they can play louder, but then the words 'harsh', 'shrill', and 'fatiguing' come to mind,


My subs are 92dB each down to 22Hz with one watt, outdoors. They usually see no more than 100W each. My mains never see more than 15W, and the surrounds never more than 40W. When systems are run well within their limits, you get a superbly clean audio presentation. MK knows what this is like, running 100+dB mains, double stacked. I bet his mains never see more than 10W each, and he gets one of the cleanest presentations a Reference anywhere. Better than any commercial cinema, as they always seem to run at the ragged edge on louder passages. I need to check out the Academy Theater FilmMixer talks about.........


REW now does Distortion calculations in its sweeps in the new beta version. It is very handy to see how clean your system really is.


JSS


----------



## MKtheater

I am guessing that my mains peak at about 4 watts each! My subs are not sensitive but there are 12 drivers boosting that sensitivity and watching my amp meters(if accurate) only uses 3000 watts flat to 4 hz at reference. Oh yeah, I have 500 watts RMS available with each speaker and 14000 watts with the subs. Trust me when I say this makes a huge difference in dynamics! I have never felt or heard this level of dynamics before. The down side is ultra revealing of OK recordings but great recordings are live! I have heard CD's sound awful and Dave Matthews concert sounds amazing. I watched both Avatar and battleship 5 dBs above reference and battleship sound great at times and just OK at times. Avatar sound much better overall but again at reference they both sound great. Battleships bass stinks, I am just talking vocals and sound effects. I did not get a chance to watch Super 8 tonight but I will tomorrow.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Today is the big day!! Waiting for feedback on the Avengers! I preordered from Amazon, so it will be a few days till I get mine.


I watched Rise of the Planet of the Apes last night. I would not say great Bass, but it had a pretty strong soundtrack and bass when needed I guess you could say.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5280#post_22430867
> 
> 
> When one uses two Audyssey measurement mic positions out of eight probably more than Super 8 sounds harsh.



I used all 8 and it was redic harsh


----------



## Gary J

A screeching train wreck crash sounding harsh. Imagine that.


----------



## mojomike

lol


----------



## popalock

Chillin at 9:56am waiting for BB to open to scoop up my copy of Avengers!


----------



## obsi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5280#post_22432509
> 
> 
> A screeching train wreck crash sounding harsh. Imagine that.



Now THAT is a great comment


----------



## popalock

Score...


----------



## edoggrc51

Youre a sick man Pop!


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5280#post_22432509
> 
> 
> A screeching train wreck crash sounding harsh. Imagine that.



I get what your saying







but I love that scene and it doesn't sound "harsh". There is a difference between realistic train wreck screeching and harshness due to speaker distortion.


----------



## pukemon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5200_100#post_22429424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pukemon*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5250#post_22428758
> 
> 
> Well to comment to all the naysayers and yaysayers since my super 8 post. It was the first time i let reference rip in my ~2000³ listening space. Both subs right next to me in a corner while i sit on the near side on a sectional about 9' from my 51" plasma. I only have a 3.2 system running at the moment and my polks sit at the bottom side of wanna be audiophile but all i can say is it was a glorious moment in home theater history for me. My neighbor upstairs was probably killing zombies and hitting the bong but i can guarantee next time i see him he is gonna ask "was that really a train wreck going on in your living room?"
> 
> 
> butter and jelly please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which subs are you using? I may have missed that part.
Click to expand...


Hsu 2.3 and hsu 3.3. Both one port open.


butter and jelly please.


----------



## raistline

Mine is on the UPS truck just miles from my home as I await the arrival eagerly. And since I got it from Amazon with my Prime Membership as a pre-order I am getting it for only 24.95 for the 4-disc 3D combo. I cannot wait!.


----------



## pukemon




> Quote:
> A screeching train wreck crash sounding harsh. Imagine that.



Lol. Exactly what i was thinking.


butter and jelly please.


----------



## wingnut4772

I got my Avengers 3D copy in my hot little hands !


----------



## Brian Fineberg

fyi target has the 3d edition for 19.99...lower than their advertised price


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5280#post_22433213
> 
> 
> fyi target has the 3d edition for 19.99...lower than their advertised price



Confirmed! Picked mine up at opening. (Had to fight off 3 other nerds. They went down easy, though...) What a no-brainer! 3D version that includes the regular BD, DVD, Digital Copy and Exclusive content for $20!?!


Listened to the first 45min on my system (eD A7S-450 that's flat and only -3dB down at 10Hz in-room) and I thought the LFE was pretty darn good! Lots of nice interspersed moments (Loki/Tesseract transport, Helicarrier first lift-off, Thor/Iron Man fight culminating with Mjölnir on Cap's shield!)


Now, I'm sure the best is yet to come (don't ridicule me, I didn't see this in the theaters) but I won't know until tonight!


----------



## femi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dr. Spankenstein*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5280#post_22433437
> 
> 
> Confirmed! Picked mine up at opening. (Had to fight off 3 other nerds. They went down easy, though...) What a no-brainer! 3D version that includes the regular BD, DVD, Digital Copy and Exclusive content for $20!?!
> 
> Listened to the first 45min on my system (eD A7S-450 that's flat and only -3dB down at 10Hz in-room) and I thought the LFE was pretty darn good! Lots of nice interspersed moments (Loki/Tesseract transport, Helicarrier first lift-off, Thor/Iron Man fight culminating with Mjölnir on Cap's shield!)
> 
> Now, I'm sure the best is yet to come (don't ridicule me, I didn't see this in the theaters) but I won't know until tonight!



WHAT U DIDNT SEE IT AT THE MOVIE THEATER, WHAT IS WRONG WITH U MAN.....







just kidding, hope u enjoy it. It is a great movie.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein

Well played, sir!










...back to topic.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5280#post_22432890
> 
> 
> Mine is on the UPS truck just miles from my home as I await the arrival eagerly. And since I got it from Amazon with my Prime Membership as a pre-order I am getting it for only 24.95 for the 4-disc 3D combo. I cannot wait!.


_Target_ has the same 4-Disc 3D combo for $19.99.










But you'll probably be able to get this for $10 on _*Black* Friday_.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5280#post_22432873
> 
> 
> I get what your saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I love that scene and it doesn't sound "harsh". There is a difference between realistic train wreck screeching and harshness due to speaker distortion.



Thank you! I feel the same way, I have put 4 speakers thru this scene and not one was harsh. The SHO-10, triple 8, eD cinema 12 upgrade and my DR's.


----------



## kong

I just finished watching The Avengers. I would rate this a 4.5/5 for bass. There was lots of Bass present and tactical feel was somewhat present( NO HULK single digit levels). but it does seem that the ULF(under 20hz) is lacking. There were some moments that probably do dig into sub 20hz range BUT it rolls off too quickly in my opinion. This is the 3D combo pack that I bought for $19.99 at Best Buy.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5310#post_22433706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5280#post_22432890
> 
> 
> Mine is on the UPS truck just miles from my home as I await the arrival eagerly. And since I got it from Amazon with my Prime Membership as a pre-order I am getting it for only 24.95 for the 4-disc 3D combo. I cannot wait!.
> 
> 
> 
> _Target_ has the same 4-Disc 3D combo for $19.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you'll probably be able to get this for $10 on _*Black* Friday_.
Click to expand...


So much for the naysayers claim that 3D is a dying format. ALL the local Target stores that I called in Cleveland AND SW Michigan sold out of the 3D versions in the first hour.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5310#post_22433741
> 
> 
> I just finished watching The Avengers. I would rate this a 4.5/5 for bass. There was lots of Bass present and tactical feel was somewhat present( NO HULK single digit levels). but it does seem that the ULF(under 20hz) is lacking. There were some moments that probably do dig into sub 20hz range BUT it rolls off too quickly in my opinion. This is the 3D combo pack that I bought for $19.99 at Best Buy.



BB has it for $19.99 too? Ok, gonna try that now.



Max


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5310#post_22433741
> 
> 
> I just finished watching The Avengers. I would rate this a 4.5/5 for bass. There was lots of Bass present and tactical feel was somewhat present( NO HULK single digit levels). but it does seem that the ULF(under 20hz) is lacking. There were some moments that probably do dig into sub 20hz range BUT it rolls off too quickly in my opinion. This is the 3D combo pack that I bought for $19.99 at Best Buy.


How'd you get it at BB for that price? The local BB has it for $29.99 and said they won't match Target's price if Target doesn't have it in stock.



Max


----------



## kong

BB had no problem matching Target price. Target is only 10 stores away from our BB.


----------



## cr136124

Amazon has The Avengers (four-disc combo) at $19.99 as well.


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5310#post_22433859
> 
> 
> Amazon has The Avengers (four-disc combo) at $19.99 as well.




If you pre-ordered through Amazon, do they automatically give you the new price? Mine was 24.99 ++........30.28 total. It might have already shipped?


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5310#post_22433875
> 
> 
> If you pre-ordered through Amazon, do they automatically give you the new price? Mine was 24.99 ++........30.28 total. It might have already shipped?


I spoke to Amazon today and they refund the difference within 48hours of release day. With end of day release price being the one they refund to.


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5310#post_22433878
> 
> 
> I spoke to Amazon today and they refund the difference within 48hours of release day. With end of day release price being the one they refund to.




Cool. Automatically or do we have to request?


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5310#post_22433878
> 
> 
> I spoke to Amazon today and they refund the difference within 48hours of release day. With end of day release price being the one they refund to.



As per Amazon's website:


"Special Offers and Product Promotions

Pre-order Price Guarantee! Order now and if the Amazon.com price decreases between your order time and the end of the day of the release date, you'll receive the lowest price."


The question is: do you need to call them or is it automatic?


So, I guess to play safe, it is a good idea to call them right away.....


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5310#post_22433754
> 
> 
> So much for the naysayers claim that 3D is a dying format.



It is a dying format.


Most folks recognized the better value in the 4-disk 3D set for $19.99.

Why buy just the 2-disk set for the same price?


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5310#post_22433885
> 
> 
> As per Amazon's website:
> 
> "Special Offers and Product Promotions
> 
> Pre-order Price Guarantee! Order now and if the Amazon.com price decreases between your order time and the end of the day of the release date, you'll receive the lowest price."
> 
> The question is: do you need to call them or is it automatic?
> 
> So, I guess to play safe, it is a good idea to call them right away.....


Amazon Support told me it is automatic. Just to be safe, take a screenshot of the price at end of day, and if you don't get it in 48 hours contact them with proof.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5310#post_22433898
> 
> 
> Amazon Support told me it is automatic. Just to be safe, take a screenshot of the price at end of day, and if you don't get it in 48 hours contact them with proof.



LOL...........that is exactly what I did. So, I'll be checking my Amazon account tomorrow (end of the day) to see if the price has been adjusted.


Did you receive yours already? Mine is waiting for me at home.......


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5310#post_22433754
> 
> 
> ALL the local Target stores that I called in Cleveland AND SW Michigan sold out of the 3D versions in the first hour.



Why not just order online and get it for $19.99?


----------



## holt7153

Just ordered through Amazon. I forgot they charge tax now







.


----------



## coolcat4843

I wonder if _Target_ stores nationwide will replenish there store shelves with the 4-disk 3D set for $19.99?

Anybody know how long this deal will be in effect?


----------



## Scott Simonian

Lol. The Avengers order thread!!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein

Pritn ad says: Suppy limited. NO RAINCHECKS."


But folks on SlickDeals say that they ARE getting rainchecks for the 3D version at $19.99. Question will be: will they still contain the bonus disc?


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5310#post_22433946
> 
> 
> I wonder if _Target_ stores nationwide will replenish there store shelves with the 4-disk 3D set for $19.99?
> 
> Anybody know how long this deal will be in effect?


I would say not long at all, as the only reason prices are this low is a price war. Amazon started it by going to 29.96, Wal-Mart followed suit. Target dropped to 24.99, then Wal-Mart copied and dropped a penny, as they usually do. So Amazon had to get in on it and go to 24.99, then Target not to be beat dropped to 19.99 and Amazon followed. All along Best Buy is still trying to sell at 29.99 or 34.99 wherever possible unless someone brings in a price match.

This is my observance as of Yesterday. It may not be 100% correct but I have been price watching since last Friday closely to since it meant whether or not I get the Amazon pre-order guarantee.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5280#post_22432509
> 
> 
> A screeching train wreck crash sounding harsh. Imagine that.



Good point.







The harshness I heard was definitely the sound design/effect, not speaker distortion.


Just scored Avengers at BB with a Target price match. Looking forward to it!


----------



## WagBoss

So am I the only one here that got the Special Edition Steelbook 4 disc combo pack?


----------



## Luke Kamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5310#post_22433995
> 
> 
> Lol. The Avengers order thread!!



+1 We don't need three pages of where to get the blu here. I started a general discussion of the movie here.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1431085/the-avengers-blu-ray-bass-and-general-discussion


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5310#post_22434058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5280#post_22432509
> 
> 
> A screeching train wreck crash sounding harsh. Imagine that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The harshness I heard was definitely the sound design/effect, not speaker distortion.
Click to expand...


It wasnt all that bad and i didnt notice it at other spots in the movie.


Sound design or my speakers idk, it was unpleasant though. Audyssey rolls off my system ~3db per oct above 10k all primary reflection points treated 3 of 4 vertical corners treated w/bass trapping.


I was at normal listening volume where other movies dont complain.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5310#post_22434127
> 
> 
> it was unpleasant though.



As J.J. Abrams takes a reassured bow.


----------



## eljaycanuck

I enjoyed "Super 8" overall, but the train crash actually didn't impress me that much.


"X-Men: First Class" - now _*that*_ was a movie with lots of really solid LFE (in addition to AQ that was, overall, very well-balanced and dynamic)!


----------



## Auditor55




> Quote:
> It is a dying format.



There is a God!!


----------



## Shadowdane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5220#post_22427131
> 
> 
> It is not a "killer demo scene", but very close...
> 
> A lot is missing in many home theater systems...



Your clipping your input signal... you can clearly see in the waveform it's clipped.


----------



## Luke Kamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5310#post_22434227
> 
> 
> Your clipping your input signal... you can clearly see in the waveform it's clipped.



Yep and it makes the


----------



## wth718

Re: Super 8. That sucka is a bit bright. lol. Nothing ridiculous, but other scenes don't exhibit this at the same levels.


----------



## Elfather

I just received my 4 disc combo of the avengers that I preorder on amazon and notice the movies are all in dolby digital. WTFF!!!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Just finished it. Great great audio. Would give the bass a 4.5/5. Would liked a little bit more but nice nonetheless.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5340#post_22434516
> 
> 
> I just received my 4 disc combo of the avengers that I preorder on amazon and notice the movies are all in dolby digital. WTFF!!!














According to the BD specs I read on line, it has a 7.1 DTS Master Audio track.




Ian


----------



## bradymartin

with all you guys talking about that super 8 harshness or screeching sound (i havent seen the movie, yet, but plan to)


did you also notice it on the plane crash scene in Knowing? when the plane wing first touches the ground? a huge long screeching sound that hurt my ears, i hope im not getting old but yeah metal hitting the ground should sound that way. just wondering if its just me, my speakers, or if thats what the sound engineers wanted it to sound like. btw i love that scene


----------



## MKtheater

Avengers is 7.1 DTS-HD. So far half way thru the bass is 4 stars. The overall audio is awesome. I remember the Dark Night having better bass which I ranked 4.5.


----------



## bradymartin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5340#post_22434516
> 
> 
> I just received my 4 disc combo of the avengers that I preorder on amazon and notice the movies are all in dolby digital. WTFF!!!



i just got my 2 disc blu ray/dvd combo. i dont have a chance to watch the movie today but i did put the bluray disk in my bluray player just to make sure everything is working fine. i will be watching the movie in all its glory tomorrow. (i have not seen the movie)


i watched the first minute of the movie and it showed dts hd on my denon 1712 receiver. i dont have 7.1, i have 5.1 speaker system so its strange to me it showed im receiving dts hd on my receiver. i hope nothing is wrong in my setup.


----------



## MKtheater

I watched the whole movie, just finished. I would say it sounds like Avatar, great audio and bass but 4 stars just like Avatar. Lots of feel during the whole movie but just not quite deep or loud enough bass to get to 4.5 and above. It really does remind me of avatar.


----------



## Elfather




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5340#post_22435031
> 
> 
> Avengers is 7.1 DTS-HD. So far half way thru the bass is 4 stars. The overall audio is awesome. I remember the Dark Night having better bass which I ranked 4.5.



This is weird, on the disc '" Dolby Digital'' is imprinted but my receiver reads DTS Master HD. Either way, bass was pretty good, def a solid 4/5


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradymartin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5340#post_22435033
> 
> 
> i just got my 2 disc blu ray/dvd combo. i dont have a chance to watch the movie today but i did put the bluray disk in my bluray player just to make sure everything is working fine. i will be watching the movie in all its glory tomorrow. (i have not seen the movie)
> 
> i watched the first minute of the movie and it showed dts hd on my denon 1712 receiver. i dont have 7.1, i have 5.1 speaker system so its strange to me it showed im receiving dts hd on my receiver. i hope nothing is wrong in my setup.



I don't think it matters if you have a 7.1 system, the receiver is gonna show the sound being decoded.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luke Kamp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5340#post_22434231
> 
> 
> Yep and it makes the


----------



## wingnut4772

Avengers is pretty anemic on the bass in the first 1/2 of the movie but I think it ends strongly. Doesn't sound too low overall but it had moments. Overall sound is pretty good. I wouldn't say reference though. PQ was pretty stunning on my Elite with the exception of the Widow meeting Banner scene. That one looked a little washed out. But I am still experimenting with settings.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5340#post_22435291
> 
> 
> Avengers is pretty anemic on the bass in the first 1/2 of the movie but I think it ends strongly. Doesn't sound too low overall but it had moments. Overall sound is pretty good. I wouldn't say reference though.



If you take into account the content of the film and the films preceding it, it is definitely not reference. I may run some charts this weekend for comparison to the Iron Man films, TIH and Thor.


JSS


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5340#post_22435368
> 
> 
> If you take into account the content of the film and the films preceding it, it is definitely not reference. I may run some charts this weekend for comparison to the Iron Man films, TIH and Thor.
> 
> JSS



That would be awesome....very eager to c waterfall charts on the legal version.


----------



## Scottfox

Wingnut- is your Elite a new sharp version LED, or an older Kuro plasma?


----------



## Luke Kamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5340#post_22435234
> 
> 
> Thanks, did a new waterfall - with latest settings...



Thanks bud your new settings look fantastic and you can see what I mean. And this goes to all of you who take the time to put these charts together. GREAT JOB!!

Unfortunately I don't have any compatible computers.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5340#post_22435234
> 
> 
> Thanks, did a new waterfall - with latest settings...
> 
> Previous settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays settings



Are these max graphsor reference level graphs? It shows -10 dBs etc.. so I was wondering if that means 20hz is never above -20 dBs which means it would never exceed 95 dbs at 20hz. It has under 20hz info but never at a high enough level to be felt at all.


----------



## Scott Simonian

The loudest bass in that train wreck.....of a scene is 85hz. The rest looks pretty weak. Definitely mirrors what I experienced at home.


----------



## Luke Kamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5340#post_22436160
> 
> 
> The loudest bass in that train wreck.....of a scene is 85hz. The rest looks pretty weak. Definitely mirrors what I experienced at home.



It only peaks at 85hz because he cuts off at 120hz, if he went to 20 kHz bet there would be more peaks!


----------



## Scott Simonian

Actually, he _doesn't_ cut it off at 120hz. Look at the right side of any of his graphs. He also shows the FULL spectrum that we would hear and the largest peak is still 85hz.







Movies rarely have content that extends beyond 10khz anyway.


----------



## Luke Kamp

Most of that on the graph looks -40db down from that 85hz peak correct? I see a few red specs here and there and I realize the subwoofer channel is 10db hot but that seems a bit off maybe. I always thought that those graphs were rolled off up high, interesting. I will have to take a look at some of his other graphs using his current calibration to compare the upper content with other movies. Thanks! I don't hear much north of 15 khz anyway.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luke Kamp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5340#post_22436391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5340#post_22436160
> 
> 
> The loudest bass in that train wreck.....of a scene is 85hz. The rest looks pretty weak. Definitely mirrors what I experienced at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only peaks at 85hz because he cuts off at 200hz, if he went to 20 kHz bet there would be more peaks!
Click to expand...

Yep, that definitely syncs with the weak impression of the low end from that scene.


Now I'm REALLY curious to see what the peaks and averages would look like in a

chart going all the way to 20kHz. I'd put my money on a LOT more high frequency crap compared to lower frequency than in just about any of our Reference scenes (including WOTW pod scene with all the breaking glass and the higher frequencies when the car falls on another car).


In fact, I don't know if I can think of ANY other scene in ANY other movie where I immediately wanted to stick my fingers in my ears while needing a third hand to turn the volume down, all while listening at -8 from calibrated THX Reference.


As I've said numerous times, sure, huge metal objects in real life getting smashed are going to make those kinds of high frequency sounds at very loud levels too. But if you want to mix the sound to be pseudo realistic and then castrate the low end where HUGE multiton objects slam into the ground and each other... that's like someone saying they tried to make a photo look as realistic as possible while photoshopping it to filter all the blue out of it. You want to make it pseudo realistic? Then everything should be loud, including the ULF.


Note that I keep using the term 'pseudo realistic', because in real life, there is no cap on the maximum SPL. For instance, I sure as heck wouldn't want actual realistic gunfire. Be deaf in an instant inside a closed room, if the system could even handle it without blowing speakers/amps.


If the audio mixers want to convey an impression of realism though, then they need to not ignore/exclude a whole section of the frequency spectrum.


A giant, 2-3 story tall robot just taking a step is going to generate a huge ULF shockwave, and the folks who did the first Transformers movie were aware of that. Watching the scene where all the autobots first meet Sam, on a BIG screen with a capable sound system that can plumb the depths produces that sensation of awe, that these are MASSIVE metal objects. Watching that scene on a screen the size of a smartphone with the typical speakers on a phone takes all the impact away, when the robots don't look particularly big in your field of view, and sound like they're about 6 inches tall.


That's what was so disappointing about the train wreck scene in Super 8. It COULD have been so much more... but wasn't. All it ended up being was an ear piercing screech fest.


Would really appreciate it if someone would graph that scene all the way to 20kHz just so we could see how much of a disproportionate disparity there is in the high vs low end.



Max


P.S. I see Scott's right, the graph does appear to go all the way up. Why does it look like that though? With half the graph only going to 120Hz, and the other half starting at what frequency?


----------



## Luke Kamp

Game Set Match Max


----------



## Flageborg

Waterfall

Left window = 0Hz to 120Hz

Green line = peak holding graph within that frequency range (120Hz)

Red line = long-term average graph within that frequency range (120Hz)



Right window = 0Hz to 24kHz

Green line = peak holding graph within that frequency range (24 000Hz)

Red line = long-term average graph within that frequency range (24 000Hz)



Men In Black 3 - arrived today - Party-Time !!!










Lets begin from the - beginning...I love commercials - Coming to a theater near You - SOON!


First runner up was the new Total Recall - and then it continued with the new SpiderMan...


The soundtrack in these Trailers are very promising...












I am always watching the movie in my Hometheater FIRST, before I do any waterfall...

But what about Men In Black 3 - at the same level as the Trailers?

I have to admit I expected more - a LOT more - is this it? Really?

Please let me know if any of you guys experience this soundtrack better than in my Hometheater(waterfall)

Is it a 3? or maybe 2,5?


Chapter 3


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5340#post_22436582
> 
> 
> Why does it look like that though? With half the graph only going to 120Hz, and the other half starting at what frequency?



The left half shows what we would want to see in this thread, just the bass isolated. The right half is just an inclusion that shows the entire spectrum from ~2hz to about 24,000hz. I actually like this inclusion, personally and would like to figure out how to have it that way on my SL settings. It's nice to see what is going on through the whole spectrum. And it's nice to have a laugh cuz most people get so hung up on their speakers having extension to 20khz and saying they can tell if it's lower than that with movies. LOL!


Good times.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5340#post_22436822
> 
> 
> The left half shows what we would want to see in this thread, just the bass isolated. The right half is just an inclusion that shows the entire spectrum from ~2hz to about 24,000hz. I actually like this inclusion, personally and would like to figure out how to have it that way on my SL settings. It's nice to see what is going on through the whole spectrum. And it's nice to have a laugh cuz most people get so hung up on their speakers having extension to 20khz and saying they can tell if it's lower than that with movies. LOL!
> 
> Good times.



Yes and it also shows there are only two huge peaks in Super 8, 85 hz and around 1khz. The 1khz looks to be the loudest at close to -5dbs. So much for too much high frequency energy, this is the vocal range people! This is exactly why measurements are needed and trumps over subjective opinion. The harshness anyone would get from Super 8 would come from that 1Khz peak, so basically if it sounds harsh your speakers may not like that high of spl at 1Khz. There is basically nothing else to it. My speakers can play near 139 dBs with the amp I have so a 100-105 dB peak is crystal clear and not harsh at all. Super 8 had loud moments but not harsh in my room. Maybe you guys have peaks in the vocal range in your room to even add to spl? Prince of Persia seemed like a louder movie to me overall.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5340#post_22436858
> 
> 
> The harshness anyone would get from Super 8 would come from that 1Khz peak, so basically if it sounds harsh your speakers may not like that high of spl at 1Khz.



Or mis- calibrated.


----------



## Scott Simonian

That's also where the human ear is most sensitive.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5340#post_22436899
> 
> 
> That's also where the human ear is most sensitive.



Bingo, which means this is not because someone can hear better than others or something silly like that, this is where most people can hear!


Gary,

I agree and where a measured response comes in handy. Even after Audyssey I would measure to see what happened, My MCAAC response was awful at my seats and now I run separates(due to 4 ohm speaker array) with my own EQ and I am flat. I also run a THX setting which gradually rolloff the highs which many prefer(Like -6 dBs at 20khz compared to 20hz) but Super 8 would only be harsh at 1Khz!


----------



## NicksHitachi


Its hard to see anything meaningful on the right graph the scale makes it too compact and scrunched.  The area of most importance is scaled out.  Yes exactly what Scot said though 500-3K is where we are most sensitive to breakup or distortion.  Ask anyone whos designed a crossover and they will tell you that general region contributes to listener fatigue faster than any other area.  I wouldn't mind a 10db peak above 15k anyways, I'd never hear it.


----------



## Luke Kamp

The upper limit of frequency depends primarily on the condition of the person's hearing and on the intensity of the sound.

The human ear is more sensitive to high-frequency sounds (2,000 to 8,000 Hz) than it is to low-frequency sounds.

http://www.osha.gov/dts/osta/otm/noise/health_effects/physics.html 


I also wondered if its not the time length of the frequency also. Such as running a nail down a chalkboard an inch vs. a foot. Also there look to be several wide band bursts in that range.


Anyways really enjoy the discussion guys.


Flage- thanks again for your work! I do think I have heard before that trailers are mixed independently of the film sometimes and don't always necessarily line up. Looking forward to checking out both of those movies.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5340#post_22436960
> 
> 
> Its hard to see anything meaningful on the right graph the scale makes it too compact and scrunched.  The area of most importance is scaled out.  Yes exactly what Scot said though 500-3K is where we are most sensitive to breakup or distortion.  Ask anyone whos designed a crossover and they will tell you that general region contributes to listener fatigue faster than any other area.  I wouldn't mind a 10db peak above 15k anyways, I'd never hear it.



I agree, I bet most of what people describe as bright or that sizzle is in the 3khz-7khz range and not extension to 100khz. That graph does show a peak at 1khz though.


----------



## NicksHitachi


Back on topic:  Watched Battleship last night.  3.0 stars. 

 

Two things I noticed most about this mix were:

 
The surrounds were used very well.  I very much enjoyed the pans and fly-overs.  Surround use I would actually give 4.0-4.5 stars but I digress.
The mix was very "punchy"  Upper mid bass was very strong.  Not kick in the chest classic mid-bass, more of what I would classify as upper-mid-bass.  Very tight and present in this area IMO.
I wanted more in the deep dept though, and no real show stopper tricks with original LFE effects, just a bunch of booms and some low level sweeps.

 

OT:  Wasnt very much acting in this two hours either.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5340#post_22436960
> 
> 
> Its hard to see anything meaningful on the right graph the scale makes it too compact and scrunched.  The area of most importance is scaled out.  Yes exactly what Scot said though 500-3K is where we are most sensitive to breakup or distortion.  Ask anyone whos designed a crossover and they will tell you that general region contributes to listener fatigue faster than any other area.  I wouldn't mind a 10db peak above 15k anyways, I'd never hear it.





I setup my waterfalls a bit different. Here are three that I made of Star Trek.


Star Trek waterfalls here


----------



## djbluemax1

Yep, the Fletcher Munson/eqal loudness contours show the human ear is most sensitive to the midrange frequencies, (interestingly, from an evolutionary standpoint, centered somewhere around the frequencies of a female or child's scream). This also happens to be the region in which hearing damage from high SPL exposure occurs fairly easily. Age related hearing loss tends to affect the highest frequencies soonest (which is why younger folks can hear up to 20kHz, older folks, not much beyond 15-16kHz). Exposure related damage though in the midrange that we tend to be most sensitive to, interferes with speech recognition and perception.


Why do Flageborg's graphs seem to lack consistency? Even discounting the fact that the levels always need to be changed because one graph or another is clipping, Look at the 2 graphs for Super 8. Why does the beginning of the range for the right side appear to be different?


I'd like to see a comparison of the train wreck scene in Super 8, vs say the WOTW pod scene both taken with the exact same SpecLab settings.


If only they would come out with a damned version that works on a 64-bit platform, I could play around with it. I don't have any 32-bit systems any longer (not since my old Dell XPS laptop fried its video card after ~ 12 hours of daily use for a few years, those things did NOT dissipate heat well).


Mabe if I have the time, I'll see if I can find a way to rig up REW to read/measure the frequency response of certain scenes. Even with a measured flat response with the typical Audyssey rolloff above 10kHz, that train wreck scene is ear piercing. Then again, there are some women I know whose voices I find to be ear piercing anytime they're excited. Mus be the distortion in their voices eh? No, it's simply an overabundance of sound in those particular frequencies (yes, it's in the midrange, but we're in the BASS thread, those are higher frequencies, no one's talking about dog or bat eared ultrasonic frequencies here).



Max


----------



## bossobass

Man, I can't believe we're still talking about S8, one of the worst movies with bass on the list.


We have Spielberg's goofy blue lens, JJ Abram's annoying lens flare, the worst rip off alien/monster ever and a 3 star bass track.




















And yes, the screeching high end is just salt in the wounds.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437093
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see a comparison of the train wreck scene in Super 8, vs say the WOTW pod scene both taken with the exact same SpecLab settings.



A comparison like this one?


----------



## gbaby

I saw the Avengers in blu-ray last night and the bass is a 5.00 not 4.5 as rated. It is reference standard in my opinion.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbaby*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437363
> 
> 
> I saw the Avengers in blu-ray last night and the bass is a 5.00 not 4.5 as rated. It is reference standard in my opinion.



You must not have listened to the same film, or you lack extension below 28Hz.


Post your frequency response at the listening position.


I saw the film last night at -20dB, hence my comments that the film is DEFINITIVELY NOT reference material. I am running a peak v avg graph right now to confirm my suspicions, and while it has healthy levels, 1/2-way through the film, there is a BRICK WALL filter that begins cutting at 28Hz, with 20Hz EIGHTEEN dB down from the 28Hz average level.


This is the biggest bass disappointment this year, bar none. Bar none.


I have double checked my settings, my levels, and SpecLab. I pray that the second half of the film gets better, but do not have my hopes up.


This is pure conjecture, but it Looks like the mixers took the blown subwoofer drivers seriously and then put the brick wall in place prior to the finished product to prevent any further delays? Who knows.


Maybe I have a defective disc. Got the 2D version at Wal-Mart. Can someone else confirm these findings?


I'll post the finished graph when the film has finished, hope the final battle somehow does not get filtered.


And to all of you who gave 4.5+ stars, I question your system's frequency response.


JSS


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437309
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437093
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see a comparison of the train wreck scene in Super 8, vs say the WOTW pod scene both taken with the exact same SpecLab settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A comparison like this one?
Click to expand...

Thanks Flageborg, that's definitely a HUGE difference in bass, if they're both run on the same settings.


Is there a way to run them with the peak and average graphs from 0 - 20kHz zoomed in?



Max


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437604
> 
> 
> 1. Thanks Flageborg, that's definitely a HUGE difference in bass, if they're both run on the same settings.
> 
> 2. Is there a way to run them with the peak and average graphs from 0 - 20kHz zoomed in?



1. Yes, same settings with both soundtracks.


2. Zoomed in? - keep only right window on the screen?? Please explain...


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbaby*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437363
> 
> 
> I saw the Avengers in blu-ray last night and the bass is a 5.00 not 4.5 as rated. It is reference standard *in my opinion*.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437564
> 
> 
> You must not have listened to the same film, or you lack extension below 28Hz.
> 
> Post your frequency response at the listening position.



Same old tired argument. He does not need graphs. It is a great bass movie in his opinion regardless of any charts.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thehun*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts#post_20410916
> 
> 
> So how the original ranking was created in the first place? Was it based on fr charts[ many don't have it] or personal opinion[who's?] or both?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts#post_20413920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much both, i think.


----------



## NicksHitachi

Mad max,


what blown subwoofer drivers?


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437629
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, same settings with both soundtracks.
> 
> 
> 2. Zoomed in? - keep only right window on the screen?? Please explain...


1. Those graphs right there are the simple and obvious reason why most of us consider that WOTW scene top demo (and especially ULF demo) material, and the Super 8 scene so disappointing for bass. Thanks Flageborg. For the comparisons in bass, it couldn't be clearer.


2. Yes, keep only the right window onscreen so we can have something like the kind of detail we see in the Left 0-120Hz graphs, but over the whole range from 0-20kHz (or at least from 500Hz to 10kHz), so we can see what the midrange peaks are like. The right graphs don't currently have enough detail to see tat. It looks like the WOTW scene has way more high frequency energy, but although there were some sharp sounds in that scene, I never found it anywhere near as ear piercing as the Super 8 scene.



Max


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437720
> 
> 
> Mad max,
> 
> what blown subwoofer drivers?



The ones blown in the sound mixing of The Avengers.


JSS


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437657
> 
> 
> Same old tired argument. He does not need graphs. It is a great bass movie in his opinion regardless of any charts.



Same old tired all subjective, no objective, no repeatable data, no freq response proof people like you spew out all the time. It is funny how the folks who do not know their freq response dismiss the graphs the most. BTW, I SAW THE FILM BEFORE I RAN THE GRAPH, and I ran the graph because I wanted to believe more ULF was there, but I had listened at too low a level for it to be significant. You have made it to my ignore list with your choice comments. Post your freq response. Better yet, don't.


So, for all of the rest who enjoy charts, and can actually read them and have an idea what a film contains bass-wise when you see them, here's the 30-50Hz 5-star 'masterpiece' that is Avengers:

 


I really wanted this film to be the ultimate, ULF-wise. With precedents like The Hulk and the two Iron Man films, it had a lot to live up to. It is a GREAT film, which is why I am let down so much. For folks with HTIB and 10-12" store bought subs, they will love it. Back when I only had 30Hz capability, I would have thought this film terrific all around. Tons of level at 30-50Hz. But to those who can replicate an octave lower or below, complete letdown. Hell, the freakin' CAMERA shudders at ~5-20Hz in impact scenes, with no sonic counterpart!!! I Hope it is a faulty disc. Someone please prove me wrong.


Biggest disappointment of the year, and last graph I will ever post. This thread has taken a turn for the worst. LFE Man, take away the star ratings. Why have 5 stars when NO films even get less than 4-stars? Just have two ratings: whether the bass rocks, or sucks. Then people can puke out all the wonderful, yet meaningless audiophile words like 'palpability' and 'articulation'......who needs charts? Did the bass rock, or suck?


See you guys, this thread was fun for a long time.



JSS


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437657
> 
> 
> Same old tired argument. He does not need graphs. It is a great bass movie in his opinion regardless of any charts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same old tired all subjective, no objective, no repeatable data, no freq response proof people like you spew out all the time. It is funny how the folks who do not know their freq response dismiss the graphs the most. BTW, I SAW THE FILM BEFORE I RAN THE GRAPH, and I ran the graph because I wanted to believe more ULF was there, but I had listened at too low a level for it to be significant. You have made it to my ignore list with your choice comments. Post your freq response. Better yet, don't.
> 
> 
> So, for all of the rest who enjoy charts, and can actually read them and have an idea what a film contains bass-wise when you see them, here's the 30-50Hz 5-star 'masterpiece' that is Avengers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted this film to be the ultimate, ULF-wise. With precedents like The Hulk and the two Iron Man films, it had a lot to live up to. It is a GREAT film, which is why I am let down so much. For folks with HTIB and 10-12" store bought subs, they will love it. Back when I only had 30Hz capability, I would have thought this film terrific all around. Tons of level at 30-50Hz. But to those who can replicate an octave lower or below, complete letdown. Hell, the freakin' CAMERA shudders at ~5-20Hz in impact scenes, with no sonic counterpart!!! I Hope it is a faulty disc. Someone please prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> Biggest disappointment of the year, and last graph I will ever post. This thread has taken a turn for the worst. LFE Man, take away the star ratings. Why have 5 stars when NO films even get less than 4-stars? Just have two ratings: whether the bass rocks, or sucks. Then people can puke out all the wonderful, yet meaningless audiophile words like 'palpability' and 'articulation'......who needs charts? Did the bass rock, or suck?
> 
> 
> See you guys, this thread was fun for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> JSS
Click to expand...

Nah, don't go, just put guys like Gary J on your Blocked/Ignore list like I did and all is good. There are lots of folks (like me) who actually appreciate the info and data provided by folks like you, as opposed to the typical mindless blather spouted by some who have NEVER provided any data or information of any use whatsoever, in ANY thread I've ever seen them post.



Max


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437820
> 
> 
> So, for all of the rest who enjoy charts, and can actually read them and have an idea what a film contains bass-wise when you see them, here's the 30-50Hz 5-star 'masterpiece' that is Avengers:



Looks like a three star, the way I rate them these days. Hoping to find out otherwise once I can get my hands on a rental copy, but so far it's looking like the second coming of Battleship.


----------



## wingnut4772

I have 4 HSU ULS 15 subs and the bass in Avengers was just adequate. Even my wife was disappointed. It did have a couple of good moments though. I am speaking overall.


----------



## petetherock

Hmm... I didn't do any measurements, but Avengers was good enough for my 11.1 system and gave my F 113 plenty to do... ULF notwithstanding, it was a hoot and I will still recommend it to others. There maybe a "revised" or "Ultimate Bass" version later on, but I won't lose any sleep over it and will enjoy the thrill, spills and booms many times..

Cheers.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437820
> 
> 
> Same old tired all subjective, no objective, no repeatable data, no freq response proof people like you spew out all the time. It is funny how the folks who do not know their freq response dismiss the graphs the most. BTW, I SAW THE FILM BEFORE I RAN THE GRAPH, and I ran the graph because I wanted to believe more ULF was there, but I had listened at too low a level for it to be significant. You have made it to my ignore list with your choice comments. Post your freq response. Better yet, don't.
> 
> So, for all of the rest who enjoy charts, and can actually read them and have an idea what a film contains bass-wise when you see them, here's the 30-50Hz 5-star 'masterpiece' that is Avengers:
> 
> 
> I really wanted this film to be the ultimate, ULF-wise. With precedents like The Hulk and the two Iron Man films, it had a lot to live up to. It is a GREAT film, which is why I am let down so much. For folks with HTIB and 10-12" store bought subs, they will love it. Back when I only had 30Hz capability, I would have thought this film terrific all around. Tons of level at 30-50Hz. But to those who can replicate an octave lower or below, complete letdown. Hell, the freakin' CAMERA shudders at ~5-20Hz in impact scenes, with no sonic counterpart!!! I Hope it is a faulty disc. Someone please prove me wrong.
> 
> Biggest disappointment of the year, and last graph I will ever post. This thread has taken a turn for the worst. LFE Man, take away the star ratings. Why have 5 stars when NO films even get less than 4-stars? Just have two ratings: whether the bass rocks, or sucks. Then people can puke out all the wonderful, yet meaningless audiophile words like 'palpability' and 'articulation'......who needs charts? Did the bass rock, or suck?
> 
> See you guys, this thread was fun for a long time.
> 
> JSS



Awesome stuff, and quick, too. Thanks for the confirmation that another estimated quarter billion dollar budget got wasted on sound weenies (got auto-censored, so I changed the descriptive).


Here's the building collapse and the battle begins at the LP, calibrated flat, (+/-) 3dB, 4-120 Hz, reference level:



















Here's a big chunk of the battle scene with the scroll speed slowed to get it all in on one graph and to confirm, filtered at 30 Hz. My guess is a 4th order HPF, not a brick wall.











And yes, the folks who listen to these soundtracks through a BB fart box are the ones who nettle the posters who actually contribute to the thread.


----------



## NicksHitachi

Haha, "fartbox."


----------



## venkatesh_m

Bosso,


The charts look essentially the same as the ones I showed for the Asian region blu rays but the differences seem to be the intensity of mine. I believe I am not clipping as well, why the differences?


I am taking the signal from the LFE out from my BD player and the volume is set at 100%. Maybe that is the reason

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100#post_22408177


----------



## freeyayo50

Just watched Promethius. Given it 4-4.5/5. Really good base for the movie. Fits it well. Movie itself is eh. I would rather see what happens during Shaw's journey after the flick.


----------



## Kool-aid23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437820
> 
> 
> Same old tired all subjective, no objective, no repeatable data, no freq response proof people like you spew out all the time. It is funny how the folks who do not know their freq response dismiss the graphs the most. BTW, I SAW THE FILM BEFORE I RAN THE GRAPH, and I ran the graph because I wanted to believe more ULF was there, but I had listened at too low a level for it to be significant. You have made it to my ignore list with your choice comments. Post your freq response. Better yet, don't.
> 
> So, for all of the rest who enjoy charts, and can actually read them and have an idea what a film contains bass-wise when you see them, here's the 30-50Hz 5-star 'masterpiece' that is Avengers:
> 
> 
> I really wanted this film to be the ultimate, ULF-wise. With precedents like The Hulk and the two Iron Man films, it had a lot to live up to. It is a GREAT film, which is why I am let down so much. For folks with HTIB and 10-12" store bought subs, they will love it. Back when I only had 30Hz capability, I would have thought this film terrific all around. Tons of level at 30-50Hz. But to those who can replicate an octave lower or below, complete letdown. Hell, the freakin' CAMERA shudders at ~5-20Hz in impact scenes, with no sonic counterpart!!! I Hope it is a faulty disc. Someone please prove me wrong.
> 
> Biggest disappointment of the year, and last graph I will ever post. This thread has taken a turn for the worst. LFE Man, take away the star ratings. Why have 5 stars when NO films even get less than 4-stars? Just have two ratings: whether the bass rocks, or sucks. Then people can puke out all the wonderful, yet meaningless audiophile words like 'palpability' and 'articulation'......who needs charts? Did the bass rock, or suck?
> 
> See you guys, this thread was fun for a long time.
> 
> JSS




Thanks JSS for all the time you invested in helping me gain a greater appreciation for LFE. I too was hoping for a new king of the hill bass movie (one that's actually a good movie). Reminds me how I felt when you and others posted the graph of Master and Commander.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Tried Aeon Flux tonight after finding the Blu-Ray for five bucks at Walmart. Not too impressive - maybe 3-3.5 stars.


The movie itself makes for a splendid cure for insomnia. I've seen blocks of wood show more emotion than the actors did.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437309
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437093
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see a comparison of the train wreck scene in Super 8, vs say the WOTW pod scene both taken with the exact same SpecLab settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A comparison like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Flageborg, that's definitely a HUGE difference in bass, if they're both run on the same settings.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to run them with the peak and average graphs from 0 - 20kHz zoomed in?
> 
> 
> 
> Max
Click to expand...



Flage would have to equalize the amplitude graph (right side graph) in order to make a valid comparison of levels in the waterfall as well as levels in the peak and average spectrogram shown at the top of the waterfall. Same Spectrumlab settings, he just has to change the input level via his sound mixer.


WOTW DD and WOTW DTS (identical mix on same DVD) would not display the same waterfalls unless you equalize the volume levels of the two audio tracks.


Flage would also have to run Spectrumlab in LOG scale instead of Linear scale in order to see 0 - 24 kHz properly. People who post here only use the Linear scale.


----------



## djbluemax1

Thanks for the clarification. If they could get SL to work on a 64-bit platform, I could try messing around with it. As it is, I can only watch from the sidelines and try to make sense of what I'm seeing. So the graphs don't represent absolute digitally encoded levels? i.e. how would you know if a particular peak is really 0db or -8db?


I wonder if there's a way to set it to show that, or alternatively, another program that has that facility? You would think if you could read the audio track right off the BD, you could see if something was encoded at 0dbfs or -30db or anywhere in between. That would make it even easier to see if clipping was actually in the audio track or a problem with the measurement settings.



Max


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5300_100#post_22437921
> 
> 
> Looks like a three star, the way I rate them these days. Hoping to find out otherwise once I can get my hands on a rental copy, but so far it's looking like the second coming of Battleship.



When you get a chance to watch battleship please give a comparison to Avengers. Im interested....


Also, if Battleship and avngers looks similar on the waterfalls we are measuring the wrong things. Battleship was horribel (3 stars), avengers was really good (4,5 stars) in my own subjective opinion.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437772
> 
> 
> 1. Those graphs right there are the simple and obvious reason why most of us consider that WOTW scene top demo (and especially ULF demo) material, and the Super 8 scene so disappointing for bass. Thanks Flageborg. For the comparisons in bass, it couldn't be clearer.
> 
> 2. Yes, keep only the right window onscreen so we can have something like the kind of detail we see in the Left 0-120Hz graphs, but over the whole range from 0-20kHz (or at least from 500Hz to 10kHz), so we can see what the midrange peaks are like. The right graphs don't currently have enough detail to see tat. It looks like the WOTW scene has way more high frequency energy, but although there were some sharp sounds in that scene, I never found it anywhere near as ear piercing as the Super 8 scene.
> 
> Max



Maybe this version will give you more detailed information?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22438746
> 
> 
> 
> If they could get SL to work on a 64-bit platform, I could try messing around with it. As it is, I can only watch from the sidelines and try to make sense of what I'm seeing.



I am running SL on computers with Windows 7 and 64-bit version....


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22438560
> 
> 
> 
> Flage would also have to run Spectrumlab in LOG scale instead of Linear scale in order to see 0 - 24 kHz properly. People who post here only use the Linear scale.



When comparing two movies with the same settings in SL - we also see the difference in "output level".

The difference in output level is always adjusted to the Volume we prefer in our Hometheater when we actually see the movie.

Isnt the difference within in each movie more interesting?


Will this version make it easier to "see/feel" ULF bass in our systems? I prefer to stay the way it is today - at linear level.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *venkatesh_m*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22438077
> 
> 
> Bosso,
> 
> The charts look essentially the same as the ones I showed for the Asian region blu rays but the differences seem to be the intensity of mine. I believe I am not clipping as well, why the differences?
> 
> I am taking the signal from the LFE out from my BD player and the volume is set at 100%. Maybe that is the reason
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100#post_22408177



Mine is set up for optimal transfer from my mic through my interface. Since you're going straight off your player into your sound card there may be a level setting difference in your sound card menu, which, since I don't use that method, is something I'm not familiar with.


You can go to "options" in SpecLab, "Spectrum (2), and change the "offset" to correct the intensity difference.











Also check your scroll speed. Mine is 80 ms. Yours looks to be slower, so LMK if it's 80 or different.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22438772
> 
> 
> When you get a chance to watch battleship please give a comparison to Avengers. Im interested....
> 
> Also, if Battleship and avngers looks similar on the waterfalls we are measuring the wrong things. Battleship was horribel (3 stars), avengers was really good (4,5 stars) in my own subjective opinion.



I just checked out some scenes from different movies. Avatar is better than Avengers which is better than Battleship. I gave Avatar a 4 rating so Avengers a 3.5 and battleship a 3. This is based on feel. I used to get out my spl meter and judge by what it hit during the scene and how that spl created tactile sensations(extension). Transformers would be a 4 or 4.5. I have to recheck it again.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22438772
> 
> 
> When you get a chance to watch battleship please give a comparison to Avengers. Im interested....
> 
> Also, if Battleship and avngers looks similar on the waterfalls we are measuring the wrong things. Battleship was horribel (3 stars), avengers was really good (4,5 stars) in my own subjective opinion.



It's Avengers I haven't seen. Battleship was a three star to my ears.


I'm actually not sure which was the worse movie: Aeon Flux or Battleship. Bass content seemed about the same, though AF is a lot shorter movie.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein

If you were capturing from the AVR sub out, it would certainly make sense to disable any auto-EQ (Audyssey, MCACC, YPAO). My question is: Where would you want to set the crossovers as this would have an impact due to re-directed bass from other channels, no?


I plan on getting myself set-up to provide graphs, but wanted to make sure we're all on a level playing field.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dr. Spankenstein*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5400#post_22439332
> 
> 
> If you were capturing from the AVR sub out, it would certainly make sense to disable any auto-EQ (Audyssey, MCACC, YPAO). My question is: Where would you want to set the crossovers as this would have an impact due to re-directed bass from other channels, no?
> 
> I plan on getting myself set-up to provide graphs, but wanted to make sure we're all on a level playing field.



My suggestion is to take the feed off the player, digitally, if you have that capability. That eliminates the AVRs analog SW out roll off and gives the most accurate presentation.


----------



## gbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437564
> 
> 
> You must not have listened to the same film, or you lack extension below 28Hz.
> 
> Post your frequency response at the listening position.
> 
> I saw the film last night at -20dB, hence my comments that the film is DEFINITIVELY NOT reference material. I am running a peak v avg graph right now to confirm my suspicions, and while it has healthy levels, 1/2-way through the film, there is a BRICK WALL filter that begins cutting at 28Hz, with 20Hz EIGHTEEN dB down from the 28Hz average level.
> 
> This is the biggest bass disappointment this year, bar none. Bar none.
> 
> I have double checked my settings, my levels, and SpecLab. I pray that the second half of the film gets better, but do not have my hopes up.
> 
> This is pure conjecture, but it Looks like the mixers took the blown subwoofer drivers seriously and then put the brick wall in place prior to the finished product to prevent any further delays? Who knows.
> 
> Maybe I have a defective disc. Got the 2D version at Wal-Mart. Can someone else confirm these findings?
> 
> I'll post the finished graph when the film has finished, hope the final battle somehow does not get filtered.
> 
> And to all of you who gave 4.5+ stars, I question your system's frequency response.
> 
> JSS



Actually, my sub is -3db @ 16Hz. In fact, I thought the bass I heard from the beginning of the movie prior to the credits was riveting.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5400#post_22439793
> 
> 
> My suggestion is to take the feed off the player, digitally, if you have that capability. That eliminates the AVRs analog SW out roll off and gives the most accurate presentation.



Thanks, Dave. I'll either have to use the 7.1 analog out from the Sony BDP-1000ES since my PC doesn't have an HDMI audio IN and optical won't be passing the HD audio formats. Maybe there is a way for SL to capture from a BD while being played within the PC.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dr. Spankenstein*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5400#post_22440372
> 
> 
> Thanks, Dave. I'll either have to use the 7.1 analog out from the Sony BDP-1000ES since my PC doesn't have an HDMI audio IN and optical won't be passing the HD audio formats. Maybe there is a way for SL to capture from a BD while being played within the PC.



That will work. My experience with Sony players analog out is that they're flat to 3 Hz, so should be accurate enough. Make sure you set the sats to small and sub to yes in the players menu to send all bass to the SW out. I've done both and compared them and I think the anny out of the player is gonna be just fine.


I have my settings in a file that you can just upload into SL and be running, if you're interested, LMK.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein

Great news! I knew Sony was good fer sumpthin'!


If you're refering to the .INI file for SpecLab, I'll just get it in the .zip file from your site, correct?


Kinda excited to get this going and contribute positively to this thread.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dr. Spankenstein*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5400#post_22440542
> 
> 
> Great news! I knew Sony was good fer sumpthin'!
> 
> If you're refering to the .INI file for SpecLab, I'll just get it in the .zip file from your site, correct?
> 
> Kinda excited to get this going and contribute positively to this thread.



Yes, the zip has SL and the .ini file.


I posted earlier for another member that you may have to adjust the "offset" if the levels are too high. Just play a scene and adjust the offset until it looks right, with highest peaks at around -5dBFS (whitish color).


Love to see more posters with SL graphs. Good luck and LMK if there's anything I can help with.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein

Saw that. I'll dink around with it this weekend.


Thanks again for the help!


----------



## kemiza

4.5 stars for The Avengers huh? About to take it for a spin right now...


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5400#post_22438815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22438746
> 
> 
> 
> If they could get SL to work on a 64-bit platform, I could try messing around with it. As it is, I can only watch from the sidelines and try to make sense of what I'm seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running SL on computers with Windows 7 and 64-bit version....
Click to expand...

You are? Hmm... I'm going to try it on my laptop.



Max


----------



## venkatesh_m

FWIW, the waterfalls I posted were also done in a windows 7, 64bit os version.


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MKtheater

I just demoed a few scenes to compare to the avengers to get an idea what to rate it which I gave 4 stars initially. Avatar, avengers, batman begins, and LOTR:FOTR. I compared them to each other and Avengers comes close to Avatar with the difference being Avatar digging deeper with more hair raising bass and Avengers havin more Midbass punch. Then came batman which went deeper and louder than both. FOTR wins this hands down with its overall soundtrack as good as any. It reminds me of immortals without clipping. All the bass and the surround and front stage is awesome. There was an effect that happned several times in one scene that never happened ever during Avatar and the Avengers. So I give it 4 stars if prefer Midbass punch and I give it 3.5 stars if you like 20hz stuff. Avatar is 4 stars. I think all the transformer movies, batman(Christian bale), LOTR, etc... Have better bass than the Avengers. I still love the movie!


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbaby*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5400#post_22440230
> 
> 
> Actually, my sub is -3db @ 16Hz. In fact, I thought the bass I heard from the beginning of the movie prior to the credits was riveting.



What speakers/subwoofers/receiver do you have in your system?


----------



## Ricci

Watched the Avengers last night at -12. I had not seen it. The movie was really entertaining and I got some good laughs out of it, plenty of action too. I thought the movie itself was great. I also thought the picture quality was great and the surround use was good but not top tier. I would give it a 3.5 for bass maybe even a 3. It had tons of bass quantity and loudness but it didn't have the diversity and creative use of the bass that my favorites do. I don't mean just the sub bass either. Still a really enjoyable movie just not bass demo material. YMMV


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5400#post_22442524
> 
> 
> Watched the Avengers last night at -12. I had not seen it. The movie was really entertaining and I got some good laughs out of it, plenty of action too. I thought the movie itself was great. I also thought the picture quality was great and the surround use was good but not top tier. I would give it a 3.5 for bass maybe even a 3. It had tons of bass quantity and loudness but it didn't have the diversity and creative use of the bass that my favorites do. I don't mean just the sub bass either. Still a really enjoyable movie just not bass demo material. YMMV



Agree 100% the bass is there with quantity but the quality of it and the way it was used was not very diverse or creative. I could understand if they filtered it at 20hz thats fine...but 30hz?....seriously WTF!. Surround use was ok, but nothing special at all compared to other movies. Enjoyable movie regardless of that though.....just wish the studios wouldnt do an half arsed effort in mixing these movies.


----------



## mojomike

Where exactly is the evidence of filtering at 30hz? I'm not seeing that. these graphs are showing plenty of content down to 20hz and even some below that.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *venkatesh_m*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5100#post_22408177
> 
> 
> Flageborg,
> 
> I am not sure why, but there seems to a slight difference in our graphs. I am using bosso's .ini file and colour scheme. Direct sub out from Oppo, all speakers set to small and 120Hz. Soundcard 48000 input as per bosso's file. I checked the levels using the discrete DVD disc with only LFE channel using sweeps and it was about right. The version is also different as I am in Asia. The long term charts does show that the output below 30Hz is limited. The 1st chart is the same Chapter 14 from when Loki throws Stark out of the window. Due to our window settings being different the differences are there but general chart stays the same.
> 
> 
> The next one is the part where Banner changes into the Hulk (I'm always angry)
> 
> 
> Last chart - Hulk Smash!
> 
> 
> The chart in the bottom shows the long term average from the start of Chap 14 (Loki throwing Stark out of window) till the battle ending and they all part ways.(1:40 till 2:10) The output below 30Hz seems to be low as well.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of bass content but as I mentioned content below 30Hz seems much less. Still there seems to be output till about 10Hz. As this is my 1st time trying to get waterfalls correct (in Win 7), let me know if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein

@ mojomike,


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437820



I have to assue that is the MIN-MAX average for the entire film. That being the assumption, look at the roll-off below the peak @ 30Hz. Looks suspicously like a 4th/5th order pass filter. Even in the other waterfalls, (dependant on intensity) everything has that same charateristic.


That's the definition of "filtered" that I and others are meaning, not a brick-wall filter at a specific frequency.


----------



## T( )( )L

Flageborg,i appreciate your charts god work : ) hope you can give the movie "Inside" à shot,its à french horror flick With insane bass into singel digits,check it out ; ) even Bosso cant complain on this one : )


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5400#post_22443088
> 
> 
> Where exactly is the evidence of filtering at 30hz? I'm not seeing that. these graphs are showing plenty of content down to 20hz and even some below that.


Thanks for that. I thought I was looking at the charts wrong, I know nothing is like a brick wall, but I figured that if it were filtered, then there would be absolutely nothing down low, It looks like there is content, just not that loud or intense because it looks green instead of red. Unless I am reading the charts wrong.


----------



## mojomike

There is certainly a lack of content below 20hz, but do to the emphasis of output between 30 and 50hz, the strength at 20hz is still up there with everything at 70hz and above. It does look like the sound guys were shooting for bass that would be most useful for the commercial theaters as well as probably 99+% of home theaters. The bottom line is that the only bass content that is lacking is that which is below 20hz.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dr. Spankenstein*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5400#post_22443383
> 
> 
> I have to assue that is the MIN-MAX average for the entire film. That being the assumption, look at the roll-off below the peak @ 30Hz. Looks suspicously like a 4th/5th order pass filter. Even in the other waterfalls, (dependant on intensity) everything has that same charateristic.
> 
> That's the definition of "filtered" that I and others are meaning, not a brick-wall filter at a specific frequency.


----------



## stockmonkey2000

I just watched Avengers last night with a group of friends, Everyone was impressed with the bass and there is certainly a lot of it, but I could easily tell there was a real lack of


----------



## wingnut4772

I was wondering why it filled the whole screen lol. I thought I had my PQ settings messed up.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5400#post_22443491
> 
> 
> There is certainly a lack of content below 20hz, but do to the emphasis of output between 30 and 50hz, the strength at 20hz is still up there with everything at 70hz and above. It does look like the sound guys were shooting for bass that would be most useful for the commercial theaters as well as probably 99+% of home theaters. The bottom line is that the only bass content that is lacking is that which is below 20hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dr. Spankenstein*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5400#post_22443383
> 
> 
> I have to assue that is the MIN-MAX average for the entire film. That being the assumption, look at the roll-off below the peak @ 30Hz. Looks suspicously like a 4th/5th order pass filter. Even in the other waterfalls, (dependant on intensity) everything has that same charateristic.
> 
> That's the definition of "filtered" that I and others are meaning, not a brick-wall filter at a specific frequency.
Click to expand...

The bass at 20Hz is down 15-20db from 30Hz. That difference coupled with the typical reduced perception of lower frequencies means that there isn't much at 20Hz at all. Yep, filtered at 30Hz.


The movie itself was definitely enjoyable, the audio was pretty good, but the bass could definitely have been better, especially when you consider the bass in some of the other movies within the franchise (TIH and Iron Man). It appears that this trend is occurring in the newer movies in the franchise (Thor and now Avengers). Definitely looking forward to the next Avengers movie with the appearance of Thanos at the end of the first one, but hopefully, by then, they'll have moved away from this silly trend of filtering at 30Hz.



Max


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22438746
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. If they could get SL to work on a 64-bit platform, I could try messing around with it. As it is, I can only watch from the sidelines and try to make sense of what I'm seeing. *So the graphs don't represent absolute digitally encoded levels? i.e. how would you know if a particular peak is really 0db or -8db?*
> 
> 
> I wonder if there's a way to set it to show that, or alternatively, another program that has that facility? You would think if you could read the audio track right off the BD, you could see if something was encoded at 0dbfs or -30db or anywhere in between. That would make it even easier to see if clipping was actually in the audio track or a problem with the measurement settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Max





You only know peak dB FS levels in a waterfall if you calibrate your system, only show one input channel on the waterfall, and you account for DD Dialnorm variances. In addition the color RED (as an example) shows a range of SPL levels that vary poster to poster. It could be +/- 3 B, or +/- 6 dB or whatever scale the poster uses.


In addition, only the upper spectrogram shows PEAK dB FS by frequency bin with any accuracy.


On a bass managed system, calibration is impossible. Add 5 channels of bass plus the LFE channel together, and the combined bass total will easily go over the 0 dB FS limit that is used on each individual digital channel if you do the math. Even 2 channels encoded with a -3 dB FS signal level will peak at a theoretical level of +3 dB FS.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5400#post_22438844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22438560
> 
> 
> 
> Flage would also have to run Spectrumlab in LOG scale instead of Linear scale in order to see 0 - 24 kHz properly. People who post here only use the Linear scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When comparing two movies with the same settings in SL - we also see the difference in "output level".
> 
> The difference in output level is always adjusted to the Volume we prefer in our Hometheater when we actually see the movie.
> 
> Isnt the difference within in each movie more interesting?
> 
> *Will this version make it easier to "see/feel" ULF bass in our systems?* I prefer to stay the way it is today - at linear level.
Click to expand...




Not the way that you show it!


Try a single channel waterfall 3 to 24 kHz.


----------



## bossobass

I just wanted to clarify my stance on this Avengers soundtrack for the few who seem rabid about my opinions and especially because they've chosen to give this soundtrack a 5 star (or A level, or whatever the top rating for others may be) rating.


First, yes, this soundtrack is filtered with at least a 4th order HPF at 30 Hz. There is no question about that, so please don't try to bait me with baloney on this point.


Second, concerning the so-called filtered 5 star soundtracks claim, alleging that there are "massive" numbers or "the vast majority" of titles that fit this description and that the titles with


----------



## Kool-aid23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5430#post_22444754
> 
> 
> I just wanted to clarify my stance on this Avengers soundtrack for the few who seem rabid about my opinions and especially because they've chosen to give this soundtrack a 5 star (or A level, or whatever the top rating for others may be) rating.
> 
> First, yes, this soundtrack is filtered with at least a 4th order HPF at 30 Hz. There is no question about that, so please don't try to bait me with baloney on this point.
> 
> Second, concerning the so-called filtered 5 star soundtracks claim, alleging that there are "massive" numbers or "the vast majority" of titles that fit this description and that the titles with


----------



## Toe

Finally had the chance to watch this just now. As far as the LFE is concerned after hearing this in my system, I would go 4.25 overall (if we can only go in .5 increments, I would go 4). I watched right at reference level "0". Yep, the filter is noticeable as my subs and buttkickers were not doing the things that they are capable of doing with unfiltered tracks such as Battle LA, Star Trek, TIH, etc.......these unfiltered tracks commonly push my BKs in particular to the brink in at least a scene or two and nothing in The Avengers came close to that. Deep hits also have a certain feel from my PB13s in 15hz tune (and yeah I know I am only good to around 14hz







) where I can literally feel an air current hit the listening position, and again none of that from Avengers. Having said all that, this movie was loaded to the gills with LFE, it hit hard and there were no missed spots where I thought there should have been bass and there was not. Overall my subjective rating to my ears, in my system and by how I judge is a 4.25. I feel a .5 point is warranted for the filter and one other minor, but noticeable complaint I had was a lot of the bass seemed very similar. I think the sound designers could have been a bit more creative with the type of bass, but again this was a minor critique from my perspective in the grand scheme of things. Overall, I still thought this was a very enjoyable movie strictly from a LFE perspective and I have absolutely no regrets with my purchase from this standpoint. I cant deny though wondering how much better it would have been without the filter. For reference, I run 3 PB13s and a 12/2 Ultra in 15hz tune in a 12x17.5 sealed room. I am flat to ~50hz at which point I start to run hot which peaks at ~40hz and maintain this same level within reason until my subs run out of gas ~14hz. I do run flat for music, but movies I prefer this bump in the mid/low end in my room.


Overall sound I would give a 4.5/5. I thought the track as a whole was excellent, but also shy of the best tracks out there. Surround work while very good IMO was not quite up to the best of the best to my ears. Tracks that clearly are a notch better as far as surround goes are tracks like Avatar, FOTR, Star Trek, TIH (the surround work is almost as good as the LFE on this track IMO!), etc.....The Avengers was certainly no slouch, but just not quite up to the best out there.


On a unrelated note, I thought the PQ WAS reference quality. I watched the 2d version (will check out the 3d next watch) and maybe this being the first movie I have watched with the Darbee in the video chain had an unfair advantage vs everything else I have watched on my RS40/45 up to this point, but I was extremely impressed with the PQ.........NICE!










Oh, the movie was a lot of fun as well as this was my first time seeing it. Maybe a bit over hyped, but I still enjoyed the hell out of it and all things considered, this was a fantastic overall HT experience even if not quite as good as it could and should have been.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kool-aid23*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5430#post_22444828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5430#post_22444754
> 
> 
> I just wanted to clarify my stance on this Avengers soundtrack for the few who seem rabid about my opinions and especially because they've chosen to give this soundtrack a 5 star (or A level, or whatever the top rating for others may be) rating.
> 
> First, yes, this soundtrack is filtered with at least a 4th order HPF at 30 Hz. There is no question about that, so please don't try to bait me with baloney on this point.
> 
> Second, concerning the so-called filtered 5 star soundtracks claim, alleging that there are "massive" numbers or "the vast majority" of titles that fit this description and that the titles with
Click to expand...


----------



## KevinH

Ok I just finished Avengers. I concur with most everything on the 4, 4.5 and 5 star list and I personally have to give the Avengers a 4. That seems to be where it falls played on my system(All JTR Triple 8s, Single 8s and a pair of Orbit Shifters). I can't measure the response of my HT right now, it's just my seat of pants meter. Liked it......more Hulk please. I'll have to watch again but I thought there were a couple of neat effects and bass moments....off the top of my head earlier on when Thor hits CA's shield, later in the high rise when energy grenade goes off. I'll hafta give it a spin again soon.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5430#post_22445236
> 
> 
> ....off the top of my head earlier on when Thor hits CA's shield, l .



I actually noted this exact scene watching the movie today since this was one of the scenes where it _*seemed*_ like the filter really hurt the moment. To me, this scene just felt like it hit a wall and awkward without the LFE digging deeper (I got the impression that it wanted to dig deeper here). This is almost exactly at the 50:00 minute mark as I remember, or maybe just a hair before. I would be curious to see where this hits since I might be off, but it just seemed like this scene felt filtered.


Just watched Cabin in the Woods and I was caught off guard by the LFE!







Some extremely potent moments that had my system working big time.


----------



## buddhamus

Yep, I felt the same way at that bit...it just felt like a big letdown at that scene.


BTW Cabin In The Woods had better bass than Avengers I thought too, the bass was very cleverly used and it felt like it did dig alot deeper too.....great movie too.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5430#post_22445355
> 
> 
> Yep, I felt the same way at that bit...it just felt like a big letdown at that scene.
> 
> BTW Cabin In The Woods had better bass than Avengers I thought too, the bass was very cleverly used and it felt like it did dig alot deeper too.....great movie too.



I feel the same way.


----------



## pokekevin

HmmI always felt that scene in avengers was lacking


----------



## Gary J

I too give Avengers at least a 4 based on critical listening and opinion as per the Thread Starter. Don't need no stinkin charts.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5430#post_22445258
> 
> 
> Just watched Cabin in the Woods and I was caught off guard by the LFE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some extremely potent moments that had my system working big time.



Yup!!!


Anyone have any charts from Cabin in the Woods? I'm curious to know if what I think is on there is actually there.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5430#post_22444754
> 
> 
> I just wanted to clarify my stance on this Avengers soundtrack for the few who seem rabid about my opinions and especially because they've chosen to give this soundtrack a 5 star (or A level, or whatever the top rating for others may be) rating.
> 
> First, yes, this soundtrack is filtered with at least a 4th order HPF at 30 Hz. There is no question about that, so please don't try to bait me with baloney on this point.
> 
> Second, concerning the so-called filtered 5 star soundtracks claim, alleging that there are "massive" numbers or "the vast majority" of titles that fit this description and that the titles with


----------



## Luke Kamp

Once again another invaluable post from Bosso that puts repeatable documentable evidence in front of us. Not another 95/100, or awesome....


Blind testing doesn't just stop at speakers and subwoofers. When something is great eye candy with amazing story... well the bass already sounds better. Actual presentable evidence trumps subjective comments 10 out of 10 times.


Maxmercy- your measurements are key to the understanding of and making sense of what we hear/feel during presentations of the movies we all enjoy. I plead with you to keep it coming, or at the very least include me in your pm's with the data.


----------



## Ed Roach

I thought the whole point of having a multi-channel system and large screens was to have that sense of immersion, like you were watching things unfold around you in person. It's part of the allure of going to a quality cinema. If the sound designers/mixers are filtering off the lowest frequencies, it seems to go against what the home theater or movie theater experience was meant to be. When you have capable equipment, It's like having a Ferrari and having to put a governor in it! The ride may be fun, but it could be so much better!


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ed Roach*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5430#post_22447037
> 
> 
> It's like having a Ferrari and having to put a governor in it! The ride may be fun, but it could be so much better!



That's what both Avengers and Thor suffer from. Great films, good sound, but you know that it could have been much better, especially with the known impressive soundtracks like what are cataloged in this thread.


I will take advice given and block the imbeciles on this thread who exist only for the subjective, and rely only on a contrary opinion to fuel their fire. My ignore list has grown, thanks for the advice.


With that being said, here's Thor. If someone has the capability, you could superimpose Thor's peak/avg graph over Avengers to see the difference.

 


As you can see, it does dig deeper than Avengers, but not by much, with not much signal below 20Hz. Seeing as I have a 15Hz system, it was enjoyable for me. Avengers was simply a let down. Such potential for a truly reference soundtrack, and it was simply filtered away with a highpass engaged. Just put in The Incredible Hulk and listen to the 2008 Hulk scream and you will hear an IMMENSE difference. No comparison. He was neutered in Avengers.


The following is all speculative: I do know that film mixing is something that is very time limited, and the clock is always ticking. If those subwoofer drivers were blown, and delays took place in which precious mix time was lost, that may have contributed to the LR24 filter put in place. Just a speculation. Or just SOP for the mix team on the film, as they are mixing with 25Hz vented subs. Either way, total let down for people with capable systems.



JSS


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Tonight's movie was Cabin in the Woods. Now this is the kind of LFE I want to hear. It really put the smackdown on Battleship, anyway. Going to try for some waterfalls tomorrow, but before then I think I need to put my internal organs back into alignment.


Starting at about 1 hour 20 minutes, the tapped horns just went nuts. Been a while since they've done that


----------



## Scott Simonian

F**king fantastic posts by Bosso and Max. Thanks a ton, my friends for what you do and thanks Max for returning. We don't want to lose you around these parts.










Wolf, I didn't get to watch CitW on my system but I did get to watch it for the first time tonight. Wow! What an interesting movie. I usually hate horror but I may go out and buy this one. Highly recommended.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5430#post_22447628
> 
> 
> 
> I will take advice given and block the imbeciles on this thread who exist only for the subjective, and rely only on a contrary opinion to fuel their fire. My ignore list has grown, thanks for the advice.


Great idea! Please share your ignore list with the group so we can make this thread a better forum for those that understand the purpose of this thread!


----------



## pokekevin

I


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stockmonkey2000*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5400#post_22444051
> 
> 
> I just watched Avengers last night with a group of friends, Everyone was impressed with the bass and there is certainly a lot of it, but I could easily tell there was a real lack of


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5430#post_22445572
> 
> 
> Yup!!!
> 
> Anyone have any charts from Cabin in the Woods? I'm curious to know if what I think is on there is actually there.



I would love to see these as well. There were several impressive scenes in this one and a few of those prolonged violent type LFE moments where you start getting concerned for your room and equipment!







I am curious where some of these hit on the graphs.


I would also like to see a graph of the Thor hammer hitting CAs shield right near the 50:00 mark. There were several moments in Avengers where the filter was noticeable unfortunately, and this scene seemed like one of the worst as it really felt chopped.







Watching CitW (or some of the 4.5-5 star tracks like MK mentions) after Avengers made the filtering in Avengers even more noticeable.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Here we go - Cabin in the Woods. From the Dolby Digital track of the DVD, ripped right off the disc.


Re-recording mixers are Doug Hemphill (Flight of the Phoenix) and Ron Bartlett (X-Men First Class and Serenity), and they did an awesome job.


Voting 4.5 stars. This one's going on my "to buy" list. The movie's good enough to own, and the LFE speaks for itself.


----------



## Toe

^^^^^^^^^Thanks OW! Yeah, this one is going on my to buy list as well when I can find a deal on it. Not only was the LFE awesome, but the rest of the track as well and the movie was a lot of fun I thought. I listened to the DD track as well since that was the only option on the rental, but I assume/hope the DTS-HD-MA 7.1 track is the same mix?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

I have no idea, but I'm looking forward to finding out.


Bartlett and Hemphill also mixed on Prometheus. My expectations for that one just went to the moon...


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5430#post_22448501
> 
> 
> I have no idea, but I'm looking forward to finding out.
> 
> Bartlett and Hemphill also mixed on Prometheus. My expectations for that one just went to the moon...



In that case alone, I will buy Prometheus for sure!....why couldnt those guys do Avengers!!!!!. Hope they change the mixers for Avengers 2.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5430#post_22448536
> 
> 
> In that case alone, I will buy Prometheus for sure!....why couldnt those guys do Avengers!!!!!. Hope they change the mixers for Avengers 2.



No doubt. Prometheus just went from a rent to a blind buy considering the mixers.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Don't forget though that they also worked on Red Riding Hood and We Bought a Zoo as well, so we're not necessarily guaranteed a five star LFE fest from them. Rather, it just seems like they aren't afraid to drop the filters and let 'er rip when the directors tell them to.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5430#post_22448578
> 
> 
> Don't forget though that they also worked on Red Riding Hood and We Bought a Zoo as well, so we're not necessarily guaranteed a five star LFE fest from them. Rather, it just seems like they aren't afraid to drop the filters and let 'er rip when the directors tell them to.



I actually thought Red Riding Hood had a good amount of bass. Have you seen it yet?...


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Yeah - IIRC it sounded like a four star to me, but was nothing really special. Cabin in the Woods had way better LFE.


----------



## Luke Kamp

Well I had a lot of fun watching The Hunger Games the other day. Probably a bit biased since I have read the series and enjoyed the books. I thought the use of surrounds was fantastic, and the LFE was broadband, dynamic, and layered.


From your guys recommendation I plan on a blind buy of Cabin in the Woods as I enjoy the writer and it looks fun!










Thanks for the data guys.


----------



## Steveo1234

Prometheus. 4 stars. Pretty good but nothing demo worthy.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5430#post_22448238
> 
> 
> I beileve the original ar was 1.89 butchanged to 16:9 for bd. I think wheldon said he picked 1.89 cause all the characters well some were big and tall apnd he wanted them to fit on screen. "Fit"


LOL, sounds like Spielberg on Jurassic Park, "Because dinosaurs are TALL".


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5430#post_22449055
> 
> 
> Prometheus. 4 stars. Pretty good but nothing demo worthy.


Screener? Non US release? Illegal copy? Please specify. Occasionally, there are significant differences in the audio quality (especially the ULF extension) between regional releases.


If folks could clarify which release it is they're talking about, that would help eg. the folks who mentioned the Australian Avengers release, EU release, Asian release etc. In the case of Avengers of course, it didn't matter. The audio was neutered from the Master.


I wonder if folks with the inside track to get early screeners have ANY pull whatsoever to get the studios to add ULF extension? Most times, it seems it's just to have reviews drum up publicity.



Max


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

Why are people having meltdowns over the ratings of a movie soundtrack that has limited infrasonics? The same posters say that the movie (Avengers) is a good movie, so what is the big deal?


Does anyone know if Obamacare covers therapy for "infrasonics addiction"?


Not sure if I even care about seeing the Avengers right now, but I may buy it later on after the price comes down.


----------



## djbluemax1

Why are folks in a BASS in movies thread bothering about everything else about a movie besides the BASS?


You want to comment about how great a movie is? Go to the 'Subjective opinions of the AWESOMENESS of the latest thing I watched' thread.


This is a thread for bassheads. Non-basshead-subjective-opinion-wannabe-movie-reviewers, please reserve opinions about BASS discussion in a thread about BASS, or go elsewhere.



Max


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

 Are you talking to me? 







Anyhow, it looks like Ralph Potts is going to be on a small number of ignore lists. He rated the audio for the Avengers as 5 out of 5!


Avengers review here!


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22449655
> 
> Are you talking to me?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, it looks like Ralph Potts is going to be on a small number of ignore lists. He rated the audio for the Avengers as 5 out of 5!
> Avengers review here!



Potts schmotts. It means nothing. Where's the graphs? We need graphs!


----------



## djbluemax1

King P's reviews are exactly what I'll talking about, subjective reviews about the movie overall. He's not a basshead and his system doesn't have the capacity to plunge the depths. I take his reviews for what they're worth, pretty close to my preferences for movies in general, but yes, I noted his ratings for LFE for Avengers and am aware that folks who don't have systems that can go deep don't typically know what the difference is, or what they're missing.


Look at all the posts about WOTW from folks who've upgraded their subs. The typical person whose FR drops off below 20Hz generally goes, "Eh, whatever. I prefer these other scenes for bass demos", and when they FINALLY get something that can dig down to single digits, they go, "Holy SH##! NOW I see what all the fuss is about with that scene".


If folks want to discuss their opinions and the overall merits of movies in a general thread, sure, but this thread is specifically about the BASS content, in which case, why do people find it surprising that the discussion is focused SPECIFICALLY on the bass content, or lack thereof?


An analogous example would be a car forum I used to spend a lot of time on. There was a section for roadracing (roadracing = racing on roadcourse style racetracks eg. Road America, Virginia International Raceway, Infineon, etc.). Where we're all discussing performance mods and tire choices to reduce laptimes and some folks are providing telemetry, laptimes and data showing the results of changes, some folks want to bring up paintjobs and subjective opinions of how they thought the fartcan muffler felt like it made their Hon-duhh faster.


Those same folks would then turn around and wonder why the roadracers were so obsessed with the brake upgrades discussion, even with numerous telemetry and laptime measurements showing how much time could be cut off from laptimes with the right brake upgrades. When the data was pointed out, they would then talk about how great their gas mileage was and how reliable their cars are as grocery getters. That's great, discuss that all you want in the grocery getter/mommy mobile thread. Who cares about that in the roadracing thread?



Max


----------



## Luke Kamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22449426
> 
> 
> Why are people having meltdowns over the ratings of a movie soundtrack that has limited infrasonics? The same posters say that the movie (Avengers) is a good movie, so what is the big deal?
> 
> Does anyone know if Obamacare covers therapy for "infrasonics addiction"?
> 
> Not sure if I even care about seeing the Avengers right now, but I may buy it later on after the price comes down.



So how hot would 30hz be relative to 80hz with a house curve watching Avengers?


----------



## Luke Kamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22449761
> 
> 
> King P's reviews are exactly what I'll talking about, subjective reviews about the movie overall. He's not a basshead and his system doesn't have the capacity to plunge the depths. I take his reviews for what they're worth, pretty close to my preferences for movies in general, but yes, I noted his ratings for LFE for Avengers and am aware that folks who don't have systems that can go deep don't typically know what the difference is, or what they're missing.
> 
> Look at all the posts about WOTW from folks who've upgraded their subs. The typical person whose FR drops off below 20Hz generally goes, "Eh, whatever. I prefer these other scenes for bass demos", and when they FINALLY get something that can dig down to single digits, they go, "Holy SH##! NOW I see what all the fuss is about with that scene".
> 
> If folks want to discuss their opinions and the overall merits of movies in a general thread, sure, but this thread is specifically about the BASS content, in which case, why do people find it surprising that the discussion is focused SPECIFICALLY on the bass content, or lack thereof?
> 
> An analogous example would be a car forum I used to spend a lot of time on. There was a section for roadracing (roadracing = racing on roadcourse style racetracks eg. Road America, Virginia International Raceway, Infineon, etc.). Where we're all discussing performance mods and tire choices to reduce laptimes and some folks are providing telemetry, laptimes and data showing the results of changes, some folks want to bring up paintjobs and subjective opinions of how they thought the fartcan muffler felt like it made their Hon-duhh faster.
> 
> Those same folks would then turn around and wonder why the roadracers were so obsessed with the brake upgrades discussion, even with numerous telemetry and laptime measurements showing how much time could be cut off from laptimes with the right brake upgrades. When the data was pointed out, they would then talk about how great their gas mileage was and how reliable their cars are as grocery getters. That's great, discuss that all you want in the grocery getter/mommy mobile thread. Who cares about that in the roadracing thread?
> 
> Max



+1 Some people throw a fit without seeing the response of a subwoofer in question, but to see the actual spectral content of a film, well thats just not important.


I enjoy Mr. Potts reviews. If he rates a movie 4 star or above I usually check it out. However I am not sure I have seen a frequency response of his MLP, and I don't recall seeing him post much in this bass dedicated thread. His subjective reviews of the movies are enjoyable, well written, and give great insight into the movie and its production value. But I don't take his bass ratings as be all end all. IMO


----------



## dominguez1


Just watched the Avengers. What a HUGE disappointment! I struggle giving it 3 stars, but I guess I will.

 

No pressure waves, no couch wobble, no weight in the room...reminded me of a video game. What a shame.

 

Enjoyed the movie, but it will never make a demo list....ever. When you compare TIH with this...Avengers is a joke.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22449839
> 
> 
> Just watched the Avengers. What a HUGE disappointment! I struggle giving it 3 stars, but I guess I will.
> 
> 
> No pressure waves, no couch wobble, no weight in the room...reminded me of a video game. What a shame.
> 
> 
> Enjoyed the movie, but it will never make a demo list....ever. When you compare TIH with this...Avengers is a joke.



+1. I kept waiting for the big ULF hit, but it never came. It was like watching the film on TV. When compared to the outstanding imagery, the LF in that film was just poor. The sound team must know that they put out an inferior LF track, but who knows.....


Well, time to look forward to the next great use of LF. Maybe Looper? The next Star Trek? One thing I like about this thread is you can find films that surprise you, like Project X, Scott Pilgrim, and Hot Fuzz....


JSS


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22450061
> 
> 
> One thing I like about this thread is you can find films that surprise you, like Project X, Scott Pilgrim, and Hot Fuzz....



Cabin in the Woods...


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22450061
> 
> 
> +1. I kept waiting for the big ULF hit, but it never came. It was like watching the film on TV. When compared to the outstanding imagery, the LF in that film was just poor. The sound team must know that they put out an inferior LF track, but who knows.....
> 
> Well, time to look forward to the next great use of LF. Maybe Looper? The next Star Trek? One thing I like about this thread is you can find films that surprise you, like Project X, Scott Pilgrim, and Hot Fuzz....
> 
> JSS



I am hoping TDKR has the same or better track as TDK, that would make me happy. I just demoed WOTW, TRON, and ROTK and just smiled. I have been testing the new system and I had a friend come over who has heard everything(his favorite were JTR's with LLT's) and he looked at me and said WOW! What have you done! I laughed and said I saved money.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22450106
> 
> 
> Cabin in the Woods...



This was definitely a sleeper LFE hit for me as well. Love those!


----------



## SimonNo10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22449761
> 
> 
> King P's reviews are exactly what I'll talking about, subjective reviews about the movie overall. He's not a basshead and his system doesn't have the capacity to plunge the depths. I take his reviews for what they're worth, pretty close to my preferences for movies in general, but yes, I noted his ratings for LFE for Avengers and am aware that folks who don't have systems that can go deep don't typically know what the difference is, or what they're missing.
> 
> Look at all the posts about WOTW from folks who've upgraded their subs. The typical person whose FR drops off below 20Hz generally goes, "Eh, whatever. I prefer these other scenes for bass demos", and when they FINALLY get something that can dig down to single digits, they go, "Holy SH##! NOW I see what all the fuss is about with that scene".
> 
> If folks want to discuss their opinions and the overall merits of movies in a general thread, sure, but this thread is specifically about the BASS content, in which case, why do people find it surprising that the discussion is focused SPECIFICALLY on the bass content, or lack thereof?
> 
> An analogous example would be a car forum I used to spend a lot of time on. There was a section for roadracing (roadracing = racing on roadcourse style racetracks eg. Road America, Virginia International Raceway, Infineon, etc.). Where we're all discussing performance mods and tire choices to reduce laptimes and some folks are providing telemetry, laptimes and data showing the results of changes, some folks want to bring up paintjobs and subjective opinions of how they thought the fartcan muffler felt like it made their Hon-duhh faster.
> 
> Those same folks would then turn around and wonder why the roadracers were so obsessed with the brake upgrades discussion, even with numerous telemetry and laptime measurements showing how much time could be cut off from laptimes with the right brake upgrades. When the data was pointed out, they would then talk about how great their gas mileage was and how reliable their cars are as grocery getters. That's great, discuss that all you want in the grocery getter/mommy mobile thread. Who cares about that in the roadracing thread?
> 
> Max



What a top post and was going to write something similar but couldn't be bothered. It's a thread specific for bass, it's not a difficult concept to understand so graphs are most welcome and I find them very interesting. I'm in Australia and had the Avengers BD obviously earlier than the US folks here, and when I sat and listened to it I couldn't believe how disappointing it was when compared to many mentioned titles like TIH which is just awesome. Everything that required weight/presence had it in spades but Avengers just didn't have that, just nothing really memorable. Oh well it is what it is and we are stuck with it, unless of course the studio that did the mix hears us and brings out the non filtered version







. We can dream.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luke Kamp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22449770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22449761
> 
> 
> King P's reviews are exactly what I'll talking about, subjective reviews about the movie overall. He's not a basshead and his system doesn't have the capacity to plunge the depths. I take his reviews for what they're worth, pretty close to my preferences for movies in general, but yes, I noted his ratings for LFE for Avengers and am aware that folks who don't have systems that can go deep don't typically know what the difference is, or what they're missing.
> 
> Look at all the posts about WOTW from folks who've upgraded their subs. The typical person whose FR drops off below 20Hz generally goes, "Eh, whatever. I prefer these other scenes for bass demos", and when they FINALLY get something that can dig down to single digits, they go, "Holy SH##! NOW I see what all the fuss is about with that scene".
> 
> If folks want to discuss their opinions and the overall merits of movies in a general thread, sure, but this thread is specifically about the BASS content, in which case, why do people find it surprising that the discussion is focused SPECIFICALLY on the bass content, or lack thereof?
> 
> An analogous example would be a car forum I used to spend a lot of time on. There was a section for roadracing (roadracing = racing on roadcourse style racetracks eg. Road America, Virginia International Raceway, Infineon, etc.). Where we're all discussing performance mods and tire choices to reduce laptimes and some folks are providing telemetry, laptimes and data showing the results of changes, some folks want to bring up paintjobs and subjective opinions of how they thought the fartcan muffler felt like it made their Hon-duhh faster.
> 
> Those same folks would then turn around and wonder why the roadracers were so obsessed with the brake upgrades discussion, even with numerous telemetry and laptime measurements showing how much time could be cut off from laptimes with the right brake upgrades. When the data was pointed out, they would then talk about how great their gas mileage was and how reliable their cars are as grocery getters. That's great, discuss that all you want in the grocery getter/mommy mobile thread. Who cares about that in the roadracing thread?
> 
> Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 Some people throw a fit without seeing the response of a subwoofer in question, but to see the actual spectral content of a film, well thats just not important.
> 
> 
> I enjoy Mr. Potts reviews. If he rates a movie 4 star or above I usually check it out. However I am not sure I have seen a frequency response of his MLP, and I don't recall seeing him post much in this bass dedicated thread. His subjective reviews of the movies are enjoyable, well written, and give great insight into the movie and its production value. But I don't take his bass ratings as be all end all. IMO
Click to expand...





The Avengers is rated at 4 1/2 stars on page 1 of this AVS thread:


http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts 




Four and half star


Blackhawk Down(blu-ray pcm track)

The Dark Knight

Domino

Finding Nemo

Hellboy II: The Golden Army

Horton Hears a Who!

Iron Man

Man on Fire

Mr. & Mrs. Smith

The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor

Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones

Jurassic Park 3(dts dvd)

Master & Commander: The Far Side of the World(dts dvd)

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World

Sunshine

Superman Returns

Hulk (2003)

AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem

X-Men First Class

Transformers: Dark of the Moon

Iron Man 2

Conan the barbarian(2011)

Star Trek (2009)

Clash of the Titans(2010)

Five days of war(blu-ray)

U-571(dts)

Pearl Harbor(dts dir cut)

Immortals

Project X

Blue Crush(blu-ray)

The Avengers


----------



## djbluemax1

Avengers ranked the same as XMFC? Who was smoking what when they put Avengers there?



Max


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*
> 
> Screener? Non US release? Illegal copy? Please specify. Occasionally, there are significant differences in the audio quality (especially the ULF extension) between regional releases.
> 
> If folks could clarify which release it is they're talking about, that would help eg. the folks who mentioned the Australian Avengers release, EU release, Asian release etc. In the case of Avengers of course, it didn't matter. The audio was neutered from the Master.
> 
> I wonder if folks with the inside track to get early screeners have ANY pull whatsoever to get the studios to add ULF extension? Most times, it seems it's just to have reviews drum up publicity.
> 
> Max



French Bluray with 7.1 HD audio. DTS MA I belive, but not sure.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5400_100#post_22450625
> 
> 
> Avengers ranked the same as XMFC? Who was smoking what when they put Avengers there?
> 
> Max



Yeah, thats not right... Im downgrading Avengers to a 4.0.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

agreed...not even close to TIH. that movie is #1 imho


----------



## djbluemax1

Hmmm... never actually perused the entire list for movies below the 4.5 - 5 star ratings. Upon further inspection, it appears that the list is in fact, pretty subjective.


I suppose if Thor is a 4 star, then Avengers belongs in the same category. And yet, Super 8 is a 4 star, Battleship is a 3? I didn't think S8 really had anything better than Battleship. There's no way XMFC and A belong in the same classification though.


As for the rest of the movies on the list, I haven't seen many of them in a while. When I get my avr back from service, I'll have to watch quite a few of those just to refresh my memory. The only ones I routinely use these days are WOTW, Tron:Legacy, HTTYD and XMFC. I have WOTT, but haven't watched it enough times to remember where the particularly memorable scenes are. Need to get FOTP, KFP and TIH.



Max


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22450609
> 
> 
> The Avengers is rated at 4 1/2 stars on page 1 of this AVS thread:
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts
> 
> Four and half star
> 
> Blackhawk Down(blu-ray pcm track)
> 
> The Dark Knight
> 
> Domino
> 
> Finding Nemo
> 
> Hellboy II: The Golden Army
> 
> Horton Hears a Who!
> 
> Iron Man
> 
> Man on Fire
> 
> Mr. & Mrs. Smith
> 
> The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor
> 
> Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones
> 
> Jurassic Park 3(dts dvd)
> 
> Master & Commander: The Far Side of the World(dts dvd)
> 
> Scott Pilgrim vs. the World
> 
> Sunshine
> 
> Superman Returns
> 
> Hulk (2003)
> 
> AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem
> 
> X-Men First Class
> 
> Transformers: Dark of the Moon
> 
> Iron Man 2
> 
> Conan the barbarian(2011)
> 
> Star Trek (2009)
> 
> Clash of the Titans(2010)
> 
> Five days of war(blu-ray)
> 
> U-571(dts)
> 
> Pearl Harbor(dts dir cut)
> 
> Immortals
> 
> Project X
> 
> Blue Crush(blu-ray)
> 
> The Avengers



Everyone makes mistakes. The Dark Night had a much better bass mix than Avengers. There are quite a few others that were better as well on that 4.5 list. Why is it so hard to know that when something loud happens with the Avengers it is a 30-50hz blast. I have already said if someone likes 30-50hz bass better than they will like this movie but still not loud enough to be 4.5 stars.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22450649
> 
> 
> Yeah, thats not right... Im downgrading Avengers to a 4.0.



4.0 gets my vote as well for Avengers. Cabin in the Woods, 4.5.


----------



## TimVG

Anyone have a speclab shot on the Dolby intro from The Art of Flight? Nothing ultra deep but great tactile energy (my hair literally moved on that one).


----------



## coolcat4843

 _Click here for The Art of Flight trailer_ 

*The Audio: Rating the Sound*



[NOTE: Before we start this portion of the review, I should openly say that the first time I heard this soundtrack, I was sitting in the Dolby Laboratories San Francisco headquarters theater, which easily puts every other surround sound environment I've ever heard to shame. Also, Dolby flew me up there, hosted a cocktail party, and then showed us the movie. However, I didn't expect the film to look and sound this amazing. Though my system can't compete with Dolby's, the audio experience is damn close.]


What a year. With 7.1 becoming more common in theatrical and Blu-ray catalog releases, we're living in the heyday of home cinema surround sound. It feels like the last few months have seen back to back reference surround sound tracks. Well, here's another for your listening pleasure. And let me say this, if anyone reading this is every making a film, and Dolby approaches you and says, "hey, we'd love to mix your film in 7.1 at Skywalker Sound." You must immediately shout, yes! Because that's what happened here.


'The Art of Flight' sounds brilliant in 7.1 Dolby TrueHD. It's not as technical as 'Transformers: Dark of the Moon', but it's an immersive, enveloping experience. Voice over and interviews are clear and well centered. Music, ranging from pop rock to orchestral dance remixes, is super wide, opening up not only the front channels, but sides and rears as well. LFE is killer, but not obtrusive. It fills the room with thudding helicopter blades and rumbling avalanches, supporting the action on screen and exploding when necessary. Sound effects are minimal and often second to the music, but they are exactly and discretely placed all around the listener as needed. Panning effects are not overused, but there are a number of nice moments where sounds arc in full 360-degree circles. This is a track I've heard a few times now, and I can't wait to listen to it again and show it off to friends and family.


----------



## JChin

Watched Red Lights this weekend, nice decent LFE (3.5 to 4) and sound effects.


----------



## gbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5400#post_22442250
> 
> 
> What speakers/subwoofers/receiver do you have in your system?



Coolcat, I am sorry it has taken so long for me to respond to your inquiry, but it took me a while to re-locate this thread.







In any event, my speakers are Infinity Composition Preludes P-FR with its surrounds, my sub is a Velodyne HGS-18, and my processor is a newly acquired Bryston SP3 and all my connections are balanced XLR silver cables from bettercables.com. Again, I thought the bass in Avengers was excellent and it was referenced quality. By way of reference, I was at a friend's house watching the first 15 minutes of this movie, and due to his sub, I felt he was missing at least 60% of the low frequency material, and its bass was totally uninvolving. Again, the bass for Avengers warrants a 5 rather than 4.5.


----------



## Toe

Art of Flight is a great disc all around. Fascinating material even if you dont snowboard (if you do board though, it is even better







), surprisingly good audio and this is another that will take you by surprise with the low end, especially for a documentary (it cant compete with the better and best movie tracks of course, but still fantastic considering the material). PQ is demo worthy as well (JVC has been using this disc at the latest trade shows to show off their projectors). Well worth checking out for anyone who has not seen it.


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22451923
> 
> 
> Art of Flight is a great disc all around. Fascinating material even if you dont snowboard



+1


----------



## thebriman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22451923
> 
> 
> Art of Flight is a great disc all around. Fascinating material even if you dont snowboard (if you do board though, it is even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), surprisingly good audio and this is another that will take you by surprise with the low end, especially for a documentary (it cant compete with the better and best movie tracks of course, but still fantastic considering the material). PQ is demo worthy as well (JVC has been using this disc at the latest trade shows to show off their projectors). Well worth checking out for anyone who has not seen it.



+2


----------



## maxmercy

OK folks,


It seems obvious that Avengers was obviously a 5 star bass film, if not 5.5 star. Let's go back in the time machine and see what other films have been robbed of 5 star ratings:


Predator, obviously robbed of it just due, being given only 2 STARS!
 


Predator 2, obviously a case of GRAND LARCENY with its 3 star rating:
 


Predators, the newest film in the franchise, obviously slighted with 3 stars:
 


Deep Impact. A freakin' COMET STRIKES EARTH! WTF is up with only 2 STARS???? Where, I say, WHERE were all the Avenger Bass Defender Crew when this atrocity was committed?
 


Even further in the way back machine: Star Wars GOUT DVD release in Dolby 2.0:
 

Obviously 5-star material, if not 6. This should literally be off the scale. It was awesome. It was before HT subs existed!


And the worst case of 5-star injustice: I present to you, Resident Evil:Extinction:
 

We should be ASHAMED of ourselves, giving Milla Jovovich only 3 measly stars, with nary an argument. HOW CAN WE EVEN CALL OURSELVES HUMAN?


LFE Man, it is high f'in time we really took a look at all the ratings we have thrown about in cavalier fashion in this thread, basing them on actual LF content. WTF WERE WE THINKING? I'm so glad the patience of the subjective sages of this thread have finally led us to the beacon of light of that is 'awesome' vs 'suck'. I decree that all films should only receive 4, 4.5, or 5 star ratings (if not higher!) from now on, and that the first page of this thread is a sacrilegious mess that should either be torn down piece by piece or razed to the ground, and all charts deleted, or even better, BURNED. The charts have misled us so.........how can we ever repent in the face of a simple choice? Awesome = 5 star, Suck = 4 star, can't make up your mind? 4.5. Easy. Just watch Idiocracy. Good film (4-star bass by the current rating scheme that prevails here), and the parallels to this thread as it has evolved are peculiar.


JSS


----------



## Toe

Curious if "The Hole" coming out tom has a decent LFE track. I watched an import of this a while back, but it was hard to judge since it was on a system I was not familiar with. Anyone watched this yet either import or the NA version which hits tom?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22453293
> 
> 
> OK folks...
> 
> 
> 
> JSS



ROFLZZ!!!










Nice.


----------



## Steveo1234

maxmercy: Funny, but, slightly missing the mark imo.

The graphs you post may have a similar shape, but, Avengers peaks out at -5db which is a lot stronger than the movies you compare it to. so, if those movies are rated at 2-3 then Avengers sits good at 4. Again, IMO.


----------



## petetherock

Anyone measured Fringe Season 3 and 4?

There is some serious bass there..


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5490#post_22453749
> 
> 
> maxmercy: Funny, but, slightly missing the mark imo.
> 
> The graphs you post may have a similar shape, but, Avengers peaks out at -5db which is a lot stronger than the movies you compare it to. so, if those movies are rated at 2-3 then Avengers sits good at 4. Again, IMO.


Those graphs are long term averages, aren't they? Judging a movie with those is like trying to judge a painting by it's average color.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5490#post_22453898
> 
> 
> Those graphs are long term averages, aren't they? Judging a movie with those is like trying to judge a painting by it's average color.



Green is max, red is average?


----------



## maxmercy

All of the graphs shown are not level matched to my graph of Avengers, they were done by someone who was a great contributor to the thread, but does not post here anymore.


The green line is peak, the red average, for the entire film. After some experience, you can really put together a snapshot of what the film will sound like LF-wise by looking at the graph. It is a limited view, but can be VERY telling of the overall bass content in a film.


What I am trying to show is that many people's audio 'memory' is quite short, and that some folks may not be able to replicate ULF well, hence the bias.


I was biased when I saw Avengers at IMAX. I chalked the less than impressive bass to my less than impressive seats, so close to the Right Surround that it dominated everything else.


There was also a high expectation bias on my behalf for BluRay, as I can do better at home than any local theater. It is a very good film, certainly has that 'replay-ability' I look for in a BD purchase. But it simply did not deliver. It was great for an 80's or early 90's film bass-wise, but gimme Predator any day of the week if I am going to get cut off at 30Hz. BTW - Alan Silvestri did the score for it as well as Avengers, and Predator is a terrific score, perfectly matches the material, but of course, I was more impressionable whe I first saw Predator, so there may be another hidden bias there.


MK's advice is spot on. Playback some Hulk footage in Avengers, then put in The Incredible Hulk's battle at Culver University, only if you have a system capable of at least 15Hz playback. That missing octave in Avengers makes so much difference on a system capable of linear, flat FR, low distortion playback. It is no contest.


Once experienced, having that 15-30Hz octave missing is plainly obvious, just like interlacing is obvious now when watching VHS or older TV shows played back in HD, or how no matter how good the 'up conversion' of a DVD is, it is still softer than a BluRay.


Don't you ever watch old hockey or basketball highlights on ESPN and wonder 'how in the HELL did we ever think think that 480i was adequate?' Same thing here. Call me a ULF snob, but it is definitely noticeable if missing.


The reason I like this thread is that I can catalogue the films that have sub-15Hz content, for when I upgrade to a multiple sealed configuration to get hopefully another octave of extension, to experience the difference it makes, and to make up my mind as to how much extension I need in a system. I think the answer lies in the 7-10Hz region, for a decent budget, and 15-20Hz for a low budget with DIY skills (my current subwoofage cost me only $850, but takes up 36 cu ft).


JSS


----------



## Toe

You dont even have to put in something of TIH caliber to hear the difference. I watched CitW right after Avengers and could clearly tell a difference and I am "only" good to about 14hz. Having said that, I still feel OVERALL Avengers is a solid 4. Extension is only one part of the grading scale for me and most other people. The fact is the Avengers is absolutely loaded with LFE and even though it is filtered, what is there is still a lot of fun. Another plus is there are no missed bass spots in this film from my perspective like there are in something like a 3 star 2012......this also helps get this one up to a 4 in my book. All these reasons are why you cant just look at a graph and trust that it tells the whole story LFE wise because it cant. You have to actually hear the LFE in conjunction with actual content.


I am NOT trying to persuade anyones score/opinion on this bass track by the way. As long as the poster has actually listened to the track and is not ONLY going off the graphs, I can respect that score even if it does not reflect my own. There are too many variables for people to get offended over someone elses score when it does not match their own which seems to be the case with a small select few here for some unknown reason.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5490#post_22453938
> 
> 
> All of the graphs shown are not level matched to my graph of Avengers, they were done by someone who was a great contributor to the thread, but does not post here anymore.
> 
> The green line is peak, the red average, for the entire film. After some experience, you can really put together a snapshot of what the film will sound like LF-wise by looking at the graph. It is a limited view, but can be VERY telling of the overall bass content in a film.
> 
> What I am trying to show is that many people's audio 'memory' is quite short, and that some folks may not be able to replicate ULF well, hence the bias.
> 
> I was biased when I saw Avengers at IMAX. I chalked the less than impressive bass to my less than impressive seats, so close to the Right Surround that it dominated everything else.
> 
> There was also a high expectation bias on my behalf for BluRay, as I can do better at home than any local theater. It is a very good film, certainly has that 'replay-ability' I look for in a BD purchase. But it simply did not deliver. It was great for an 80's or early 90's film bass-wise, but gimme Predator any day of the week if I am going to get cut off at 30Hz. BTW - Alan Silvestri did the score for it as well as Avengers, and Predator is a terrific score, perfectly matches the material, but of course, I was more impressionable whe I first saw Predator, so there may be another hidden bias there.
> 
> MK's advice is spot on. Playback some Hulk footage in Avengers, then put in The Incredible Hulk's battle at Culver University, only if you have a system capable of at least 15Hz playback. That missing octave in Avengers makes so much difference on a system capable of linear, flat FR, low distortion playback. It is no contest.
> 
> Once experienced, having that 15-30Hz octave missing is plainly obvious, just like interlacing is obvious now when watching VHS or older TV shows played back in HD, or how no matter how good the 'up conversion' of a DVD is, it is still softer than a BluRay.
> 
> Don't you ever watch old hockey or basketball highlights on ESPN and wonder 'how in the HELL did we ever think think that 480i was adequate?' Same thing here. Call me a ULF snob, but it is definitely noticeable if missing.
> 
> The reason I like this thread is that I can catalogue the films that have sub-15Hz content, for when I upgrade to a multiple sealed configuration to get hopefully another octave of extension, to experience the difference it makes, and to make up my mind as to how much extension I need in a system. I think the answer lies in the 7-10Hz region, for a decent budget, and 15-20Hz for a low budget with DIY skills (my current subwoofage cost me only $850, but takes up 36 cu ft).
> 
> JSS



funny with room gain, my sb12 gets to about 18hz...and i can totally see the differnce!!


----------



## Gary J

+1


The Thread Starter has said this thread is not only about charts but opinion. If you think it is a good bass movie, it is. If you want a charts only thread, start one.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5490#post_22453938
> 
> 
> All of the graphs shown are not level matched to my graph of Avengers, they were done by someone who was a great contributor to the thread, but does not post here anymore.
> 
> The green line is peak, the red average, for the entire film. After some experience, you can really put together a snapshot of what the film will sound like LF-wise by looking at the graph. It is a limited view, but can be VERY telling of the overall bass content in a film.
> 
> What I am trying to show is that many people's audio 'memory' is quite short, and that some folks may not be able to replicate ULF well, hence the bias.
> 
> I was biased when I saw Avengers at IMAX. I chalked the less than impressive bass to my less than impressive seats, so close to the Right Surround that it dominated everything else.
> 
> There was also a high expectation bias on my behalf for BluRay, as I can do better at home than any local theater. It is a very good film, certainly has that 'replay-ability' I look for in a BD purchase. But it simply did not deliver. It was great for an 80's or early 90's film bass-wise, but gimme Predator any day of the week if I am going to get cut off at 30Hz. BTW - Alan Silvestri did the score for it as well as Avengers, and Predator is a terrific score, perfectly matches the material, but of course, I was more impressionable whe I first saw Predator, so there may be another hidden bias there.
> 
> MK's advice is spot on. Playback some Hulk footage in Avengers, then put in The Incredible Hulk's battle at Culver University, only if you have a system capable of at least 15Hz playback. That missing octave in Avengers makes so much difference on a system capable of linear, flat FR, low distortion playback. It is no contest.
> 
> Once experienced, having that 15-30Hz octave missing is plainly obvious, just like interlacing is obvious now when watching VHS or older TV shows played back in HD, or how no matter how good the 'up conversion' of a DVD is, it is still softer than a BluRay.
> 
> Don't you ever watch old hockey or basketball highlights on ESPN and wonder 'how in the HELL did we ever think think that 480i was adequate?' Same thing here. Call me a ULF snob, but it is definitely noticeable if missing.
> 
> The reason I like this thread is that I can catalogue the films that have sub-15Hz content, for when I upgrade to a multiple sealed configuration to get hopefully another octave of extension, to experience the difference it makes, and to make up my mind as to how much extension I need in a system. I think the answer lies in the 7-10Hz region, for a decent budget, and 15-20Hz for a low budget with DIY skills (my current subwoofage cost me only $850, but takes up 36 cu ft).
> 
> JSS



Love the "Subjective Sages". Think I'l just refer to them as the SS.


Sad how even when you post the graphs that clearly you understand in every detail, the SS tries to use that data against you as though they have it properly diagnosed and you are clueless. Again, thanks for posting Thor here... added to the P2A folder. Saves me a ton of work. Valuable data for the reasons you'll use it for and much more.


It would be outstanding if someone would compile the data and offer a comparo graph a la the one Josh has for comparing Max CEA 2010 data for the subs he's tested.


Toe, Yeah, we've seen your 'solid 4' rating for A. I doubt repeating it a hundred times will change its actual content any.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5490#post_22453977
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> The Thread Starter has said this thread is not only about charts but opinion. If you think it is a good bass movie, it is. If you want a charts only thread, start one.



I think you have to actually own a sub to tell max what belongs in this thread and what doesn't.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5490#post_22453977
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> The Thread Starter has said this thread is not only about charts but opinion. If you think it is a good bass movie, it is. If you want a charts only thread, start one.



Exactly. I dont see ANY rule as far as grading a track that says "X" percentage of your vote must depend on the graphs. Their is a lot of subjective swing with all these votes the way the thread is setup. If some of these guys want a graph only voting scale, another thread should be started.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5490#post_22453982
> 
> 
> Love the "Subjective Sages". Think I'l just refer to them as the SS.
> 
> Sad how even when you post the graphs that clearly you understand in every detail, the SS tries to use that data against you as though they have it properly diagnosed and you are clueless. Again, thanks for posting Thor here... added to the P2A folder. Saves me a ton of work. Valuable data for the reasons you'll use it for and much more.
> 
> It would be outstanding if someone would compile the data and offer a comparo graph a la the one Josh has for comparing Max CEA 2010 data for the subs he's tested.
> 
> Toe, Yeah, we've seen your 'solid 4' rating for A. I doubt repeating it a hundred times will change its actual content any.



Did you miss the part where I said I am NOT trying to persuade anyones opinion/vote? On the contrary when maxmercy posts all these other movies that are similar graph wise to Avengers that are 2-3 star films, it certainly suggests he IS trying to persuade others to his opinion of the LFE track as a whole. The point of my last post was that the graphs can ONLY tell a part of the story and you still have to actually.......gasp........listen to the track before giving it a final grade. Only reason I bring up my score is I am trying to explain how someone could come to a score that people like you and maxmercy dont understand and are clearly offended by for some reason














. As long as you guys have actually watched the movie and are not just listening with your eyes, I respect your score even if I dont agree with it.


EDIT: By the way, I certainly wish I could "change its actual content" as I would put the ULF back in and make ALL of us happy. No matter if you judge this track a 3 or a 4 or whatever, I dont think there is anyone here who would not want the track unfiltered if given the choice. We are all on the same page as far as this goes. No matter what your final grade, I think we can all agree the LFE track is not what it could and should have been.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5490#post_22453982
> 
> 
> Love the "Subjective Sages". Think I'l just refer to them as the SS.
> 
> Sad how even when you post the graphs that clearly you understand in every detail, the SS tries to use that data against you as though they have it properly diagnosed and you are clueless. Again, thanks for posting Thor here... added to the P2A folder. Saves me a ton of work. Valuable data for the reasons you'll use it for and much more.
> 
> It would be outstanding if someone would compile the data and offer a comparo graph a la the one Josh has for comparing Max CEA 2010 data for the subs he's tested.
> 
> Toe, Yeah, we've seen your 'solid 4' rating for A. I doubt repeating it a hundred times will change its actual content any.



Not sure how to read you posts..

Are you of the opinion that the waterfall plots show everything that is needed to give a rating for the LFE?

How would you deal with, say, Inception. Im sure the waterfall looks pretty good. But, the subjective feel of the bass is, in my opinion , crappy.


----------



## MKtheater

Guys, you are missing the point. It seems lately that many movies are getting higher rankings than they should because we are not really getting great bass movies that often. We are forgetting what really were 4.5-5 star bass movies. These graphs are not generated first and then people say the bass is lousy because of it.(This happened with Avengers because people who received it first made graphs). The guys watch a movie and then say WOW! what was that and graph it. Then people start asking for graphs of everything. The graphs do show everything, how loud and where the bass is. The reason people are rating Avengers high is because the movie was damn good and enjoyable and it is hard to say something bad about the movie. I love this movie but I had a friend over who wanted to hear the usual suspects and Avengers sucks compared to them as bass is concerned. Why, because there is bass but nothing that moves you. The ULF's add weight to the scene, gives you that sense of doom as well as other things. When people watch a comedy in my theater they come out laughing and smiling, when they watch a 4.5 to 5 star movie they come out like they were involved in the movie and always comment on the bass! Not the great picture, not the great surrounds, the bass and how they felt the movie. After the Avengers everyone walked out saying how great the movie was, nothing about bass.


----------



## mojomike

No matter how you cut it, this is more of a subjective thing than an objective thing, graph or no graphs. Sure, the graphs will tell you whether there is a lot of bass or not as well as how deep the bass goes, but they can't tell you how well the bass is applied to what's happening on the screen. That is always going to be based on subjective judgement. That's what really matters in a bass-worthy movie otherwise it's just deep tones and nothing more.


----------



## maxmercy

MK,


Thanks for seeing what I was getting at. It was my attempt at incisive humor. Thanks for not taking it literally.


Toe,


I know your rating is a 4, and I know why. I also share the view that it could have been so much better, and that's why this track stings so much. I saw the movie twice before generating my graph, so my graph has little to do with my opinion of the film. It simply is there to either reinforce what I thought I heard, vs what is on the disc.


I will post a peak/avg how-to. If more people generate these graphs, you will see that they are very useful, once you know how to read them. Judging a track simply by the graph is wrong. But many iterations of listening then graphing can provide a very good predictive value to a peak/avg graph.


What I do not like is the recent trollish behavior in which graphs are taken as completely un-necessary and frivolous. Ideally, a peak/avg graph of the signal (what I provide), compared to a peak/avg from the LP with a calibrated mic would be the a VERY good tool for seeing WHY people give the star ratings they give, but that leaves out the CRUCIAL data that is the resonant frequencies of the furniture people sit on, and the floor the furniture is on, which contribute dramatically to the perceived impact of a bass track.


Why graphs? Because you cannot come to my house to see a film, and I cannot go to yours. Freq responses vary so greatly in small rooms, and those responses are very important to the perception/enjoyment of a soundtrack. A 10-12dB peak at 60Hz and every film you see will have 'slam'......


JSS


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein

All great points! The issue will still remain as to how many care or even have the equipment to measure their response. Even then, people's techniques/set-up will eventually be called into question.


For instance, my response at the listening position. Taken with a RS analog meter w/correction tables:
 


Many will poo-poo the RS meter or some such, but it is a baseline for determining if there are any anomolies in the FR that may contribute to the sensation of "great" bass...


----------



## MKtheater

I am working on Spec lab now since my room is done. Should I run the graphs like Maxmercy or Bosso? PM me the settings and I will start to learn. Once I get the graphs dialed in I will plaster this thread with graphs! Oh, and my opinions too.


Mojomike, the problem we are running across is that people are saying that WOTW is OK and the Avengers is awesome for bass. Every measurement known to man knows this is BS yet their subjective opinion says otherwise. Why is that? It is because of their capability and response in room. This is like saying people who say amps make a huge difference other than power are right because it is their opinion yet we have zero measurements proving it. I know their is more to sound than graphs but we can at least get on the same bandwagon for comparisons, it will help everyone.


----------



## HeffeMusic

Guy's

I just thought I would jump in to this conversation. So far this year all the so called block busters have have fallen flat in regards to LFE. I cant believe how tame movies like Battle Ship, Hunger Games and Avengers are. Is this becoming a Hollywood standard to nuder the track below 30HZ? I just took the advice of one the posts and watched the Avengers movie. After my viewing I watched the Blue Ray of 30 Days of night (True HD). There is absolutely no comparison in the Depth of the sound! Now I do not know if this has to do with the lack of sub frequencies, but it sure seems like it? I will say that the Latest Under World film measures up to some of the greats. Does this mean If I buy the Prometheus BR next week am I going to be underwhelmed again?


----------



## mojomike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5490#post_22454485
> 
> 
> Mojomike, the problem we are running across is that people are saying that WOTW is OK and the Avengers is awesome for bass. Every measurement known to man knows this is BS yet their subjective opinion says otherwise. Why is that? It is because of their capability and response in room. This is like saying people who say amps make a huge difference other than power are right because it is their opinion yet we have zero measurements proving it. I know their is more to sound than graphs but we can at least get on the same bandwagon for comparisons, it will help everyone.



You are right. The point that I'm making is that to consider the movie rankings to be scientific and objective simply because a graph exists is nonsense. The rankings are not really all that objective because there are so many different ways one can judge the bass-worthiness of a movie. Depth is one of those ways, but not the only one.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5490#post_22454526
> 
> 
> You are right. The point that I'm making is that to consider the movie rankings to be scientific and objective simply because a graph exists is nonsense. The rankings are not really all that objective because there are so many different ways one can judge the bass-worthiness of a movie. Depth is one of those ways, but not the only one.



I agree, some people like punchy bass over depth and would like the Avengers movie. However, there are still better bass movies with 30-50hz bass. I just judge(subjectively) on how real a soundtrack sounds. The Avengers was fun but I always felt something was missing and that is because those characters have caused havoc in my room before and this time they did not(even above 30hz). All the other Marvel movies had better bass, Captain America had about the same loudness, deeper, but not as often(from memory). I have always believed the wheel house for a 5 star bass movie was from 10-25hz and when they have loud spl in this area it covers many systems and many rooms where they are floored. The Avengers did not cover this area and even from 30hz and above it was not as loud. One of my secret LFE detection devices never went off during 4 showings of the Avengers at reference. The 4.5 to 5 star movies always set this detector off, My wife yelling down to me that the house is going to break. During the Avengers you would think she was not home. I rated Avengers close to Avatar. Avatar still had some moments that moved my hair on my head, The Avengers did not.


----------



## Reefdvr27

I finally got around to watching the Avengers and I was very pleased with the sound track.. I mean from the first 10 minutes the room was shaking!! I was a little disappointed with the building explosion. IMO It seems that more and more certain moments in movies are lacking that key moment with some good deep LFE. I am talking about in scenes like a car explosion or a building collapse. I cannot say how many times a car crashes or explodes and nothing. I would certainly say that the Avengers has tons of Bass maybe not as deep as some were hoping, but still some good LFE.


As far as the movie, I thought it was good. It really seemed like Iron man 3 with some buddies to me, but I am looking forward to part 2 of the Avengers. My daughter would like to see Spiderman, as the Spidy movies are her favorites.


Rainy day here, nobody home so I am finally going to open Wrath of the Titans and put the system on full!!


----------



## TimVG

I think it's clear to me now. Those flat to 10hz and below are very disappointed with avengers. Those flat to max 20hz are having the time of their life because they don't know any better.


I get it though, I was very happy once with my SVS PB12+. Then I started wondering and started upgrading, now I have two caps tuned to 11hz with two LLT subs in progress. Once you know what's going on below 20hz it's so very hard to go back.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5490#post_22454808
> 
> 
> I think it's clear to me now. Those flat to 10hz and below are very disappointed with avengers. Those flat to max 20hz are having the time of their life because they don't know any better.
> 
> I get it though, I was very happy once with my SVS PB12+. Then I started wondering and started upgrading, now I have two caps tuned to 11hz with two LLT subs in progress. Once you know what's going on below 20hz it's so very hard to go back.



Hey, you left out those flat to 15hz(16 in my case)!





















j/k


Even still, we may not notice it as much as the flat to 10 crowd but even I notice a lack of pressure in Avengers. Still an outstanding film in all other aspects both audio and video.


I'd rate it a 4.0 on the bass scale.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5490#post_22454166
> 
> 
> Not sure how to read you posts..
> 
> Are you of the opinion that the waterfall plots show everything that is needed to give a rating for the LFE?
> 
> How would you deal with, say, Inception. Im sure the waterfall looks pretty good. But, the subjective feel of the bass is, in my opinion , crappy.



I'm of the opinion that a spectrograph of a scene shows everything regarding content and intensity... because it does. This should be a no-brainer, but there are suddenly folks in this thread attempting to say that this simple fact is somehow not true.


How is it that your opinion is that you're sure the spectrographs of Inception "look pretty good"?


----------



## eljaycanuck

Anyone have a link to a graph of "Inception" versus a well-rated movie like TIH or WOTW? The loudest stuff on "Inception" sounds - for lack of better terms - horribly bloated and distorted.


I remember when I first heard it, I thought my until-then flawlessly-performing PB12-NSD had finally met its match. But the bass sounds just as crappy with my CHT SS-18.1 subs, and every other well-rated bass track I've played on them (TIH, WOTW, Tron: Legacy, 9, FOTP, etc.) sounds like gold, so I know there's something just not right about "Inception".


On a side note: I watched "Sucker Punch" again this past weekend. I really enjoy everything about the flick, including the overall soundtrack, but the very noticeable lack of deep bass throughout the movie is disappointing.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5490#post_22454808
> 
> 
> I think it's clear to me now.



O Rly? Here are some descriptions of Avengers all in the same post!











> Quote:
> I finally got around to watching the Avengers and I was *very pleased* with the sound track.. I mean from the first 10 minutes *the room was shaking!!* I was a little *disappointed* with the building explosion. IMO It seems that more and more certain moments in movies are *lacking* that key moment with some good deep LFE. I am talking about in scenes like a car explosion or a building collapse. I cannot say how many times *a car crashes or explodes and nothing*. I would certainly say that the Avengers has *tons of Bass* maybe not as deep as some were hoping, but still some good LFE.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5490#post_22454166
> 
> 
> Not sure how to read you posts..
> 
> Are you of the opinion that the waterfall plots show everything that is needed to give a rating for the LFE?
> 
> How would you deal with, say, Inception. Im sure the waterfall looks pretty good. But, the subjective feel of the bass is, in my opinion , crappy.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5490#post_22454808
> 
> 
> I think it's clear to me now. Those flat to 10hz and below are very disappointed with avengers. Those flat to max 20hz are having the time of their life because they don't know any better.
> 
> I get it though, I was very happy once with my SVS PB12+. Then I started wondering and started upgrading, now I have two caps tuned to 11hz with two LLT subs in progress. Once you know what's going on below 20hz it's so very hard to go back.



There's more to it, and thus why Scott, Max, myself and others who prefer "graphs" are answering the mostly condescending barbs posted by those who believe they are either "only part of the story" or have said "it's ridiculous to rely on them" sorts of bull snot.


In all likelihood, we'll just stop posting the data at all and move on.


But, here's more to the point of the value of actual data vs whatever other metric there is or ever has been:


First, I find it humorous that the graph haters always, without exception, accept the RS Meter peak reading numbers for "what the sub hit in that scene". It's been used in G2Gs as a metric and that includes those in this thread barking on about graphs vs ears.


In one instance, I snagged the in-room response and compared it to the "wow, Avatar is great and my sub hit 124dB in this scene (which the posters of the comments didn't bother to).


So, here we have the SL cap of the scene being subjectively described and clocked using a RS meter, made by mic'ing the sub at the LP with the system FR at (+/-)3dB, 4-200 Hz, calibrated flat in level. Laid over that is the in-room response of the subjective posters. The dotted blue is the response if it were calibrated flat, but the subjective posters said that the sub was being "run 6dB hot", which is shown in the red trace, relatively.











The "graphs" clearly show the source of both the subjective bias and the errant RS meter reading. Whereas the RS meter should have read 110-113dB as a peak, it was said to have read 124+dB. More importantly, instead of the listeners being presented an accurate reproduction of what's actually on the soundtrack, they were hearing a bump at the center of the effect of some forty times what's on the soundtrack.


Without the FR and SL cap, the subjective comments are all but useless. Instead of the entire thread being what it has currently devolved into, a subjective baloney sandwich eating contest, it is instead a Master List with charts. Instead of it evolving to ever better format with more and comparative objective data, it will most likely just fade into the subset, just as the last Master List thread did when the first crop of "chart posters" stopped posting those charts and moved on.


----------



## TimVG

Look, it's very simple. Those are opinions by people with no capability of reproducing sub 20hz content on a serious level and have no point of reference. Sure for them the midbass fest is awesome. But for those who can, and are used of producing very low content, it's very annoying to read how avengers is a 4,5 or even a 5 star bass movie. It's not. It's a 5 star mid bass movie but it's oceans away from a true, full range, non-filtered bass heavy movie with a 5 star rating. Absurd to put it on the same level as X-Men FC. Some here do have a system capable enough of reproducing said content, and we even have the objective graphs to back up our claim. Of course this one sounds as good as TIH to most folks, but let me repeat it: for those with a capable enough system, the difference couldn't be greater.


This whole star rating thing isn't working if we're totally honest. What we need is a subdivision based on actual content, not on what's popular. That way, everyone'll be happy.


----------



## maxmercy

How about a new thread with objective data and graphs as the main focus, with subjective opinions given less importance?


Both peak/avg and scene waterfalls welcome.


Interest?


JSS


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22455268
> 
> 
> How about a new thread with objective data and graphs as the main focus, with subjective opinions given less importance?
> 
> Both peak/avg and scene waterfalls welcome.
> 
> Interest?
> 
> JSS



You mean, _this_ thread? Is that kind of stuff no longer welcome in the ....bass waterfall thread?











How the subjective only peeps keep making their movie-specific threads like they've been doing for years now and the rest of us who actually this damn thread and it's predecessor for many years now keep doing what we're doing. Sounds good!


----------



## Auditor55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22449426
> 
> 
> Why are people having meltdowns over the ratings of a movie soundtrack that has limited infrasonics? The same posters say that the movie (Avengers) is a good movie, so what is the big deal?
> 
> Does anyone know if Obamacare covers therapy for "infrasonics addiction"?
> 
> Not sure if I even care about seeing the Avengers right now, but I may buy it later on after the price comes down.



Interesting point.


----------



## Auditor55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22449839
> 
> 
> Just watched the Avengers. What a HUGE disappointment! I struggle giving it 3 stars, but I guess I will.
> 
> 
> No pressure waves, no couch wobble, no weight in the room...reminded me of a video game. What a shame.
> 
> 
> Enjoyed the movie, but it will never make a demo list....ever. When you compare TIH with this...Avengers is a joke.



WOW, comments like the above is why Auditor55 is needed in the subwoofer forum. I see I have much work to do.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5490#post_22455189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5490#post_22454166
> 
> 
> Not sure how to read you posts..
> 
> Are you of the opinion that the waterfall plots show everything that is needed to give a rating for the LFE?
> 
> How would you deal with, say, Inception. Im sure the waterfall looks pretty good. But, the subjective feel of the bass is, in my opinion , crappy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5490#post_22454808
> 
> 
> I think it's clear to me now. Those flat to 10hz and below are very disappointed with avengers. Those flat to max 20hz are having the time of their life because they don't know any better.
> 
> I get it though, I was very happy once with my SVS PB12+. Then I started wondering and started upgrading, now I have two caps tuned to 11hz with two LLT subs in progress. Once you know what's going on below 20hz it's so very hard to go back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's more to it, and thus why Scott, Max, myself and others who prefer "graphs" are answering the mostly condescending barbs posted by those who believe they are either "only part of the story" or have said "it's ridiculous to rely on them" sorts of bull snot.
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, we'll just stop posting the data at all and move on.
> 
> 
> But, here's more to the point of the value of actual data vs whatever other metric there is or ever has been:
> 
> 
> First, I find it humorous that the graph haters always, without exception, accept the RS Meter peak reading numbers for "what the sub hit in that scene". It's been used in G2Gs as a metric and that includes those in this thread barking on about graphs vs ears.
> 
> 
> In one instance, I snagged the in-room response and compared it to the "wow, Avatar is great and my sub hit 124dB in this scene (which the posters of the comments didn't bother to).
> 
> 
> So, here we have the SL cap of the scene being subjectively described and clocked using a RS meter, made by mic'ing the sub at the LP with the system FR at (+/-)3dB, 4-200 Hz, calibrated flat in level. Laid over that is the in-room response of the subjective posters. The dotted blue is the response if it were calibrated flat, but the subjective posters said that the sub was being "run 6dB hot", which is shown in the red trace, relatively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "graphs" clearly show the source of both the subjective bias and the errant RS meter reading. Whereas the RS meter should have read 110-113dB as a peak, it was said to have read 124+dB. More importantly, instead of the listeners being presented an accurate reproduction of what's actually on the soundtrack, they were hearing a bump at the center of the effect of some forty times what's on the soundtrack.
> 
> 
> Without the FR and SL cap, the subjective comments are all but useless. Instead of the entire thread being what it has currently devolved into, a subjective baloney sandwich eating contest, it is instead a Master List with charts. Instead of it evolving to ever better format with more and comparative objective data, it will most likely just fade into the subset, just as the last Master List thread did when the first crop of "chart posters" stopped posting those charts and moved on.
Click to expand...




Just wondering how you can claim that you get 130 dB+ PEAKS on your flat full range system when you play back at calibrated reference level?


http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22415257


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22455268
> 
> 
> How about a new thread with objective data and graphs as the main focus, with subjective opinions given less importance?
> 
> Both peak/avg and scene waterfalls welcome.
> 
> Interest?
> 
> JSS



That is exactly what needs to happen. The fact of the matter is that there are no hard rules as far as how a track is judged. Some seem to judge almost entirely on graphs, some entirely on the experience they had listening and others a combination of both. Throw in the fact that there is no requirement for those rating as far as extension, sub eq, etc......is it any wonder we have such a wide range of ratings? For those like you, Bosso, MK, etc......who feel graphs tell all or most of the story, you should establish a thread that has a grading scale reflective of that. There is way to wide a range as far as how people can rate a track in this thread. You guys should also have some sort of requirement as far as how your subs are setup and eq'd. People in this thread throwing out ratings range anywhere from flat calibration to single digits all the way to not even knowing what type of FR they have and everything in between! If you guys want to tighten things up on the ratings, the variables need to be eliminated as much as possible. WAY to many variables with the way this particular thread is structured.


----------



## Flageborg

Tomorrow I will be watching this movie, and then do some charts with SL....









http://www.elkjop.no/product/filmer-og-serier/film-blu-ray/BDVDPROMETH/prometheus-blu-ray


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22455273
> 
> 
> You mean, _this_ thread? Is that kind of stuff no longer welcome in the ....bass waterfall thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the subjective only peeps keep making their movie-specific threads like they've been doing for years now and the rest of us who actually this damn thread and it's predecessor for many years now keep doing what we're doing. Sounds good!



No, I mean this thread minus all the chaff to have to sort through. You know, like Zilch's (RIP) old sig...


"More data, less wank."


JSS


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22455268
> 
> 
> How about a new thread with objective data and graphs as the main focus, with subjective opinions given less importance?
> 
> Both peak/avg and scene waterfalls welcome.
> 
> Interest?
> 
> JSS



No, this thread is great, if "people" with "opinions"(only), and not contributing with facts, could stay away....with their "kind of" ratings...


Avenger is a strong 3 - nothing more...


Did calibration on a system today - which is qualified to rate BASS in movies...









(MV = -20dB)


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5490#post_22455189
> 
> 
> There's more to it, and thus why Scott, Max, myself and others who prefer "graphs" are answering the mostly condescending barbs posted by those who believe they are either "only part of the story" or have said "it's ridiculous to rely on them" sorts of bull snot.
> 
> In all likelihood, we'll just stop posting the data at all and move on.
> 
> But, here's more to the point of the value of actual data vs whatever other metric there is or ever has been:
> 
> First, I find it humorous that the graph haters always, without exception, accept the RS Meter peak reading numbers for "what the sub hit in that scene". It's been used in G2Gs as a metric and that includes those in this thread barking on about graphs vs ears.
> 
> In one instance, I snagged the in-room response and compared it to the "wow, Avatar is great and my sub hit 124dB in this scene (which the posters of the comments didn't bother to).
> 
> So, here we have the SL cap of the scene being subjectively described and clocked using a RS meter, made by mic'ing the sub at the LP with the system FR at (+/-)3dB, 4-200 Hz, calibrated flat in level. Laid over that is the in-room response of the subjective posters. The dotted blue is the response if it were calibrated flat, but the subjective posters said that the sub was being "run 6dB hot", which is shown in the red trace, relatively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "graphs" clearly show the source of both the subjective bias and the errant RS meter reading. Whereas the RS meter should have read 110-113dB as a peak, it was said to have read 124+dB. More importantly, instead of the listeners being presented an accurate reproduction of what's actually on the soundtrack, they were hearing a bump at the center of the effect of some forty times what's on the soundtrack.
> 
> Without the FR and SL cap, the subjective comments are all but useless. Instead of the entire thread being what it has currently devolved into, a subjective baloney sandwich eating contest, it is instead a Master List with charts. Instead of it evolving to ever better format with more and comparative objective data, it will most likely just fade into the subset, just as the last Master List thread did when the first crop of "chart posters" stopped posting those charts and moved on.



This post is so important on how movies can vary from one room to another. I always use Transformers ROTF for a demo to compare subs because it created a wave that no other subs could do but my Danley's. The reason this was the case was the Danleys were tuned to 12hz and reached 9hz in room(10 dBs hot). My sealed subs rolloff too much and could never deliver this sensation.I had to run the sealed subs 20 dBs hot to get the same sensation so I chalked up the Danley as better low end. Well, my new sub system has less rolloff down low and then I added a boost below 20hz and now I can get the same thing at 5 dBs hot. At 10 dBs hot it is much more powerful than the Danleys down low. If I never researched why I would just say Danleys are the best period. I needed to measure and EQ to make things equal. It was not a fair fight at all. That response above will never, ever feel the low end and always boost the midbass and create that pinning the meter effect. I pin the meter with a flat response but running the subs 5-10 dBs hot only. Usually 120-123 dBs is max running flat and that happened during FOTP with one of the airplane flying bye the screen scenes. I can have a WOTW pod stomp at 125 dBs hot or 115-116 dBs flat(I think). The point is with all these variables it is impossible to say what movie has what stars except we can correlate the graphs with our experiences. TIH would still be a louder bass movie than Avengers even with a HP at 30hz with a 24 dB/octave slope. I don't think the scene from FOTP goes very deep but compare it to Avengers, not even close(that one scene anyways). Is Avengers the better movie, to me yes, but not bass. Why is this hard to grasp for people?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22455555
> 
> 
> No, I mean this thread minus all the chaff to have to sort through. You know, like Zilch's (RIP) old sig...
> 
> "More data, less wank."
> 
> JSS



I was being silly but yeah, that's what I meant.... _*this*_ thread. The original idea was to post up waterfalls and such but the talking and even worse, the speculation, just got too much.


----------



## djbluemax1

I will never understand the subjective fanboys. As folks have mentioned, measurement data provides repeatable results for those who know how to interpret the data.


When I was in India, we played a movie clip for some kids on a laptop computer. They were wowed by the brilliant color and clarity of the 17" HD screen and the "amazing" sound and the bass from the laptop speakers. Their only Reference was the one ancient 15" tube TV in the village. Yes, the bass from that laptop (Dell XPS) is better than many laptops I've heard, but bass from a


----------



## Scott Simonian

_"Man. There was this one time me and my buddy were driving this one car. We were driving REALLY fast! Pretty impressive."_

_"Avengers had awesome bass, yo!"_



Yeah. Sounds about right to me.


----------



## bukiwhitey

Max,


Great post.


David


----------



## wth718

All this Avengers controversy just brings to the fore what is clearly evident and has been the case for much longer than these past couple of weeks--much of the list has a certain level of subjectivity to it. There are certainly some ratings that I disagree with, some being too high (Avengers, Superman Returns) and some too low (30 Days of Night, Elektra). I can say this with a certain level of confidence since installing a Buttkicker and having my eyes opened to what some of these movies can REALLY do.


But the fact is, a lot of movies on the list don't have graphs, and some subjectivity has to be used. I think Bosso rated Hunger Games a 5, but it's on the list as a 3.5. He provided graphs, but the scenes with such content were very few and far between. Do 2-3 short scenes equal a 5 star movie? Subjective. Immortals has some scenes with obvious clipping, but has a TON of LFE used in different ways on the track. Tron also has clipping, and doesn't go as low as Immortals. Yet one is a 4.5 and the other an unquestioned 5. Subjective. Inception, Super 8, Avatar, and 30 Days of Night are all 4 stars. Super 8 shouldn't be that high, period, IMO. Avatar shouldn't be there either unless you're talking about it as an overall track, which is what many are saying re: Avengers. To me, I think the difference in quality of Inception vs 30 Days is pretty vast. To my ears, 30 Days is reference quality, although not on the level of the really heavy hitters. The LFE effects are immersive, layered, and varied, all contributing to the overall excellence of the track. Inception? Not so much. There's just something off about the sound of the bass. Does a graph show that or does some subjectivity come into play there, too?


This thread is like democracy--messy and frustrating, but ultimately the best we've got. I wouldn't change a thing. People who find utility in graphs will continue to do so. Same with the subjective comments. I suspect it will be a mix of both for most people. The list, to me, is not the end all, be all, but a guide. I've looked up and down the list to find movies whose bass I might enjoy. Where they are on the list might affect my decisions somewhat, but not totally.


I will say this, though. I have seen way too many movies recently being given 4-5 stars almost by default. If it doesn't suck, give it a 4.Luckily, LFE Man mostly sifts through this recent noise.


IMO, fwiw, yada yada yada.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22455326
> 
> 
> Just wondering how you can claim that you get 130 dB+ PEAKS on your flat full range system when you play back at calibrated reference level?
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22415257



Have you tried Thor BR at reference level calibrated flat?


After you do, get back to me.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22455985
> 
> 
> But the fact is, a lot of movies on the list don't have graphs, and some subjectivity has to be used.



If you miss some graphs?....just let me know and maybe I can provide some...


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22455985
> 
> 
> I think Bosso rated Hunger Games a 5, but it's on the list as a 3.5. He provided graphs, but the scenes with such content were very few and far between.



Honestly, people need to read more and skim less.


I said I was rating HG a 5 for the sole reason that it proved beyond a doubt that sound designers know exactly what content they're dealing with and that it in no way could be "unintended artifact" because someone had to spin the generator knob from 'x' Hx to 'x' Hz below 20 Hz.


It has nothing whatever to do with content or the standard star rating. It is just that it can be used heretofore as a reference to refute the incredibly errant "They can't monitor the content so everything below 20 Hz is unintended artifact", a ridiculous statement that resurfaces in some form every year since I've been a member here. That makes it a 5 score. IMO.


----------



## Flageborg

Thor - chapter 12 - graphs few months ago...













Thor - chapter 12 - recently


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22456005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22455326
> 
> 
> Just wondering how you can claim that you get 130 dB+ PEAKS on your flat full range system when you play back at calibrated reference level?
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5160#post_22415257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried Thor BR at reference level calibrated flat?
> 
> 
> After you do, get back to me.
Click to expand...



Explain the math on how to get 130 dB+ SPL level from a Bluray!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22456031
> 
> 
> Thor - chapter 12 - graphs few months ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor - chapter 12 - recently






Do you get 130 dB+ PEAKS when listening to THOR at the calibrated master volume "reference level"?


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22455793
> 
> 
> I will never understand the subjective fanboys. As folks have mentioned, measurement data provides repeatable results for those who know how to interpret the data.
> 
> 
> Give me the data and measurements with a solid frame of reference every time, because I know I can get much more consistent results that way.
> 
> Max



Dunno nuthin' about cars, but when it comes to audio, this nails it. Anyone who designs subs by ear isn't selling many subs.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22456034
> 
> 
> Explain the math on how to get 130 dB+ SPL level from a Bluray!



...then get back to me.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22455793
> 
> 
> 
> I will never understand the subjective fanboys. As folks have mentioned, measurement data provides repeatable results for those who know how to interpret the data.
> 
> 
> 
> The graphs DO show you what the movie's bass will sound like, especially the peak/average graph. It shows how loud the bass was ever recorded at any point in the movie for a particular bass frequency, and the average trace shows how much/often there is that much bass content throughout the entire movie. A movie with ONE sole stellar bass scene to 7Hz will show that with a high peak on the Peak trace, but the Average trace will be lower overall, showing that although the movie hits that frequency LOUD at some point, it doesn't do it often or much over the course of the whole movie.
> 
> 
> The measurements and data give a solid frame of reference to folks who HAVE a solid reference point to refer to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max





Below is a waterfall / peak-average spectrogram of a random DVD.



What does this movie sound like? Peak/Average spectrogram plus waterfall.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22456050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22456034
> 
> 
> Explain the math on how to get 130 dB+ SPL level from a Bluray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...then get back to me.
Click to expand...




I already did the math per theory.


Care to disclose the audio track that you used, how many channels were encoded and is your receiver THX rated?


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22456028
> 
> 
> Honestly, people need to read more and skim less.
> 
> I said I was rating HG a 5 for the sole reason that it proved beyond a doubt that sound designers know exactly what content they're dealing with and that it in no way could be "unintended artifact" because someone had to spin the generator knob from 'x' Hx to 'x' Hz below 20 Hz.
> 
> It has nothing whatever to do with content or the standard star rating. It is just that it can be used heretofore as a reference to refute the incredibly errant "They can't monitor the content so everything below 20 Hz is unintended artifact", a ridiculous statement that resurfaces in some form every year since I've been a member here. That makes it a 5 score. IMO.



No need, to get snippy, dude. I wasn't calling you out or anything. Regardless of the reason WHY you said it was a 5, you said it. And reiterated it again above. My point is that you rated it that and provided graphs backing it up, but others might not have seen it that way because of the paucity of scenes involved. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22456068
> 
> 
> I already did the math per theory.
> 
> Care to disclose the audio track that you used, how many channels were encoded and is your receiver THX rated?



No, J, I don't care to disclose anything you ask because you'll just look for more to ask and beat this to death.


Just because Flag lowered his levels for the 2nd run doesn't mean anything. You know this, so why use it in your query (unless you don't know this)?


Here's the SL caps of a) Thor on DVD and b) Thor on BR:











Nothing was changed except the disc. As you can see, the BR clipped mine as well as individual frequencies well exceeded 0dBFS, so be sure to factor that into your maths. The BR levels are +10dB over the DVD levels. I asked Max to look into whether or not it clips on the disc and maybe he'll get around to it and we'll go from there.


Please do not give me a tutorial on peaks and maths and channels and THX. You asked how, I just explained how... for the 2nd time.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22456078
> 
> 
> No need, to get snippy, dude. I wasn't calling you out or anything. Regardless of the reason WHY you said it was a 5, you said it. And reiterated it again above. My point is that you rated it that and provided graphs backing it up, but others might not have seen it that way because of the paucity of scenes involved. Nothing more, nothing less.



I didn't feel called out or I would have gotten snippy, dude.


It's just a bad example, taken out of context. Other than that example, every disc I personally rate a 5 is on the 5 star list.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22456110
> 
> 
> I didn't feel called out or I would have gotten snippy, dude.
> 
> It's just a bad example, taken out of context. Other than that example, every disc I personally rate a 5 is on the 5 star list.



Given the point I was making, I think it a perfectly fine example. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22456044
> 
> 
> Do you get 130 dB+ PEAKS when listening to THOR at the calibrated master volume "reference level"?



No, calibrated master volume "reference level" is 115dB+++ at MV = 0 dB


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22456101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22456068
> 
> 
> I already did the math per theory.
> 
> Care to disclose the audio track that you used, how many channels were encoded and is your receiver THX rated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, J, I don't care to disclose anything you ask because you'll just look for more to ask and beat this to death.
> 
> 
> Just because Flag lowered his levels for the 2nd run doesn't mean anything. You know this, so why use it in your query (unless you don't know this)?
> 
> 
> Here's the SL caps of a) Thor on DVD and b) Thor on BR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing was changed except the disc. As you can see, the BR clipped mine as well as individual frequencies well exceeded 0dBFS, so be sure to factor that into your maths. The BR levels are +10dB over the DVD levels. I asked Max to look into whether or not it clips on the disc and maybe he'll get around to it and we'll go from there.
> 
> 
> Please do not give me a tutorial on peaks and maths and channels and THX. You asked how, I just explained how... for the 2nd time.
Click to expand...




Just a quick check at Amazon show that the THOR DVD uses an AC-3 track, and the THOR Bluray uses a DTS track. Dolby Dialnorm could explain the entire volume difference, but it will not boost DTS volume levels.


The WOTW DD AC-3 track plays back 8 dB softer than the DTS track located on the same DVD. No mystery as to the cause of that volume level difference!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22456127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22456044
> 
> 
> Do you get 130 dB+ PEAKS when listening to THOR at the calibrated master volume "reference level"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, calibrated master volume "reference level" is 115dB+++ at MV = 0 dB
Click to expand...




It can be over that on a bass managed system (LFE plus RB (redirected bass) but I know what you are saying.


Bosso claims that the THOR Bluray plays back at 130 dB+ PEAKS when it is played back at the calibrated master volume reference level. Can you confirm or deny any PEAK SPL playback level when THOR is played back on your system?


Just wondering!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22456028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22455985
> 
> 
> I think Bosso rated Hunger Games a 5, but it's on the list as a 3.5. He provided graphs, but the scenes with such content were very few and far between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, people need to read more and skim less.
> 
> 
> I said I was rating HG a 5 for the sole reason that it proved beyond a doubt that sound designers know exactly what content they're dealing with and that it in no way could be "unintended artifact" because someone had to spin the generator knob from 'x' Hx to 'x' Hz below 20 Hz.
> 
> 
> It has nothing whatever to do with content or the standard star rating. It is just that it can be used heretofore as a reference to refute the incredibly errant "They can't monitor the content so everything below 20 Hz is unintended artifact", a ridiculous statement that resurfaces in some form every year since I've been a member here. That makes it a 5 score. IMO.
Click to expand...




Do you see any unintended content on the waterfall shown below?


How would you rate the bass on the Bosso scale?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

Anyone else care to give this waterfall and peak/average chart a bass rating?


If I am not mistaken, the chart tells all!


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22456250
> 
> 
> Anyone else care to give this waterfall and peak/average chart a bass rating?
> 
> If I am not mistaken, the chart tells all!



Eleventy billion. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## HeffeMusic

Hello all,

I just wanted to make a point. I don't have the luxuary like most of you to view Movies at ref levels. I live in a NYC 1 bedroom apt. With a listening area of 16'/14'. I watch movies at -30 at the loudest. I don't have to blast these movies at ref level to know that the LFE on some of these movies is weak! I have an all Paradigm speaker system, studio 20s v5, 10s, and a cc 490 paired with a Rythmik 12se. I just watched the latest Terminator Blueray in DTSMaster. If you want to feel What a 5 sounds like for LFE watch this. FYI, I have an Anthem MRX 700, ( room calibrated with ARC) my sub is set to flat. Movies like the Avengers have the potential to sound like the Last Transformers Movie! The Avenger' lacks the ULF + I feel that the subs depth is very upfront which takes away from the proper overall LFE experience.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

All this Avengers debate is giving me a migraine. I'll watch, but if it sounds like it graphs it's an automatic 3-3.5 star. Probably not going to post anything more about that movie. Everybody's talking about it, so I don't need to.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22455520
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will be watching this movie, and then do some charts with SL....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.elkjop.no/product/filmer-og-serier/film-blu-ray/BDVDPROMETH/prometheus-blu-ray



Very anxiously awaiting those


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22455226
> 
> 
> Look, it's very simple. Those are opinions by people with no capability of reproducing sub 20hz content on a serious level and have no point of reference. Sure for them the midbass fest is awesome. But for those who can, and are used of producing very low content, it's very annoying to read how avengers is a 4,5 or even a 5 star bass movie. It's not. It's a 5 star mid bass movie but it's oceans away from a true, full range, non-filtered bass heavy movie with a 5 star rating. Absurd to put it on the same level as X-Men FC. Some here do have a system capable enough of reproducing said content, and we even have the objective graphs to back up our claim. Of course this one sounds as good as TIH to most folks, but let me repeat it: for those with a capable enough system, the difference couldn't be greater.
> 
> This whole star rating thing isn't working if we're totally honest. What we need is a subdivision based on actual content, not on what's popular. That way, everyone'll be happy.


Look, everyone has their own opinion on what bass they enjoy. I mean this is an opinion thread on Bass and people give opinions. Some of the folks like deep pounding bass and others like softer bass and then there are those that enjoy nice tight bass and I am very happy with my dual PSA XV-15's. It is really interesting to get a perspective from all the angles. I myself like a nice deep punch. It's nice that you have your system tuned to 11hz and don't have the same opinion of the movie that others did, but everyone has an opinion.


Don't take this the wrong way, but some people around seem to think that this is THIER thread only just because they have more bass than others and the others opinions don't count. This is a public forum and others enjoy talking bass whether they have a $99 sub or a 10K system. Not everyone has the cash to go out and buy what it takes to duplicate bass under 20hz. The goal is to get your system to what sound good to "YOU" and it is nice to have this thread to get opinions from all the guys. Just my two pennies.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22456250
> 
> 
> Anyone else care to give this waterfall and peak/average chart a bass rating?
> 
> 
> If I am not mistaken, the chart tells all!


Once again, no frame of reference. How is the capture setup calibrated? Those volumes are pretty low and the strongest signal is at 100Hz. But is that the movie? Or the capture setup?


Provide graphs with the same settings of some of the acknowledged 5 star scenes/movies like WOTW and TIH and we'll be able to estimate how much bass that movie does or doesn't have.



Max


----------



## bcrowso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22456394
> 
> 
> Look, everyone has their own opinion on what bass they enjoy. I mean this is an opinion thread on Bass and people give opinions. Some of the folks like deep pounding bass and others like softer bass and then there are those that enjoy nice tight bass and I am very happy with my dual PSA XV-15's. It is really interesting to get a perspective from all the angles. I myself like a nice deep punch. It's nice that you have your system tuned to 11hz and don't have the same opinion of the movie that others did, but everyone has an opinion.
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, but some people around seem to think that this is THIER thread only just because they have more bass than others and the others opinions don't count. This is a public forum and others enjoy talking bass whether they have a $99 sub or a 10K system. Not everyone has the cash to go out and buy what it takes to duplicate bass under 20hz. The goal is to get your system to what sound good to "YOU" and it is nice to have this thread to get opinions from all the guys. Just my two pennies.



Hate to be blunt, but this is an enthusiast's thread about bass WITH frequency charts- not how dope does your soundbar system rock your mom's basement. I have been following this thread since the old thread and have enjoyed seeing what the people with sub 20hz setups think of various soundtracks coupled with frequency charts..... honestly, I could care less about what someone with a 99 dollar sub who likes "softer bass" thinks of a sound track. And it has nothing to do with money spent: I scored an new old stock 15" adire tempest as well as a 300 watt bash plate amp on craigslist for 50 bucks. Coupled with a used behringer parametric eq in a 214 liter sonotube tuned to 15 hz in a dedicated sound proofed theater room with ~18 total linear feet of superchunk basstrapping and countless hours of eq tuning I feel i can somewhat hang with the sub 20 hz crowd (flat to ~13 hx with room gain). Rambling aside I have never felt this to be an "elitist" thread- simply one that offers objective data coupled with a vast knowledge base- please let's keep it as such.... I have learned a great deal over the years in this thread alone!


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22456394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22455226
> 
> 
> Look, it's very simple. Those are opinions by people with no capability of reproducing sub 20hz content on a serious level and have no point of reference. Sure for them the midbass fest is awesome. But for those who can, and are used of producing very low content, it's very annoying to read how avengers is a 4,5 or even a 5 star bass movie. It's not. It's a 5 star mid bass movie but it's oceans away from a true, full range, non-filtered bass heavy movie with a 5 star rating. Absurd to put it on the same level as X-Men FC. Some here do have a system capable enough of reproducing said content, and we even have the objective graphs to back up our claim. Of course this one sounds as good as TIH to most folks, but let me repeat it: for those with a capable enough system, the difference couldn't be greater.
> 
> This whole star rating thing isn't working if we're totally honest. What we need is a subdivision based on actual content, not on what's popular. That way, everyone'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Look, everyone has their own opinion on what bass they enjoy. I mean this is an opinion thread on Bass and people give opinions. Some of the folks like deep pounding bass and others like softer bass and then there are those that enjoy nice tight bass and I am very happy with my dual PSA XV-15's. It is really interesting to get a perspective from all the angles. I myself like a nice deep punch. It's nice that you have your system tuned to 11hz and don't have the same opinion of the movie that others did, but everyone has an opinion.
> 
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, but some people around seem to think that this is THIER thread only just because they have more bass than others and the others opinions don't count. This is a public forum and others enjoy talking bass whether they have a $99 sub or a 10K system. Not everyone has the cash to go out and buy what it takes to duplicate bass under 20hz. The goal is to get your system to what sound good to "YOU" and it is nice to have this thread to get opinions from all the guys. Just my two pennies.
Click to expand...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22456394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22455226
> 
> 
> Look, it's very simple. Those are opinions by people with no capability of reproducing sub 20hz content on a serious level and have no point of reference. Sure for them the midbass fest is awesome. But for those who can, and are used of producing very low content, it's very annoying to read how avengers is a 4,5 or even a 5 star bass movie. It's not. It's a 5 star mid bass movie but it's oceans away from a true, full range, non-filtered bass heavy movie with a 5 star rating. Absurd to put it on the same level as X-Men FC. Some here do have a system capable enough of reproducing said content, and we even have the objective graphs to back up our claim. Of course this one sounds as good as TIH to most folks, but let me repeat it: for those with a capable enough system, the difference couldn't be greater.
> 
> This whole star rating thing isn't working if we're totally honest. What we need is a subdivision based on actual content, not on what's popular. That way, everyone'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Look, everyone has their own opinion on what bass they enjoy. I mean this is an opinion thread on Bass and people give opinions. Some of the folks like deep pounding bass and others like softer bass and then there are those that enjoy nice tight bass and I am very happy with my dual PSA XV-15's. It is really interesting to get a perspective from all the angles. I myself like a nice deep punch. It's nice that you have your system tuned to 11hz and don't have the same opinion of the movie that others did, but everyone has an opinion.
> 
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, but some people around seem to think that this is THIER thread only just because they have more bass than others and the others opinions don't count. This is a public forum and others enjoy talking bass whether they have a $99 sub or a 10K system. Not everyone has the cash to go out and buy what it takes to duplicate bass under 20hz. The goal is to get your system to what sound good to "YOU" and it is nice to have this thread to get opinions from all the guys. Just my two pennies.
Click to expand...


The subjectivists just don't get it. Yes, everyone has an opinion and is entitled to one, but there is very little point to creating a Master list of Reference Bass movies/scenes if it's all just based on purely subjective conjecture, with folks going, "I think it's AWESOME", any more than it being pointless to make a list of the worlds fastest production cars based on, "My buddy gave me a ride and it was hella fast yo!".


With movies that at least pass a certain standard to attain their ranking, you can pop any of the 5-star movies in any Reference system that can play flat, loud and deep and go, "WOW!!!". Similarly, you can put someone in any of the Top 20 fastest (measured; whether it's top speed or acceleration) production cars in the world and get that reaction.


With the subjective list of cars, you might have some folks whose only experience of fast is their mom's Honda going "Wow", but you're going to have many folks going, "Huh? You call THIS hella fast? Compared to what? My grandma's Hover Round electric wheelchair?", just as you would get reactions of, "You call THIS a 4.5 star BASS movie? Compared to what? Driving Miss Daisy?" with a list based largely on opinions with no frame of reference.



Max


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Too late now I suppose - but could be split into two ratings, both measured: overall bass, and bass extension.


----------



## bsoko2

Avengers - has been beaten to death, ressurected, then dead again and again. Can we all it DEAD?


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5490#post_22454906
> 
> 
> I'm of the opinion that a spectrograph of a scene shows everything regarding content and intensity... because it does. This should be a no-brainer, but there are suddenly folks in this thread attempting to say that this simple fact is somehow not true.
> 
> How is it that your opinion is that you're sure the spectrographs of Inception "look pretty good"?



Well, then Id have to disagree with you. The graphs show intensity (level) and frequency, and a few other things. It does not show how the LFE works with the rest of the soundtrack, either in timing or level. Or anything else that can be detected when using your ears. Does that mean that the graphs are useless? Ofcourse not. I believe I was the first to post an Avengers graph and I still believe that graphs are a (the most?) important part. But, to me its not the only input for the ratings system.


Regarding the spectrographs of inception: IIRC theres a few scenes with excellent sub content, for instance the beach scene in the beginning. Im sure those look good on a speclab plot. Im also sure that I would rate the bass of inception low. Not because there isnt both level and frequency to give it a good review but because the LFE sounds horrible. Subjetivly. To me.

Im sure others would like it..


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22456842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22456250
> 
> 
> Anyone else care to give this waterfall and peak/average chart a bass rating?
> 
> 
> If I am not mistaken, the chart tells all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, no frame of reference. How is the capture setup calibrated? Those volumes are pretty low and the strongest signal is at 100Hz. But is that the movie? Or the capture setup?
> 
> 
> Provide graphs with the same settings of some of the acknowledged 5 star scenes/movies like WOTW and TIH and we'll be able to estimate how much bass that movie does or doesn't have.
> 
> 
> 
> Max
Click to expand...





See old posting shown below for a similar type of chart that I posted for Star Trek. A different frequency range was used on Star Trek as shown on the charts.


As usual the white line in the upper spectrogram represents "reference level" (ballpark -20 dB FS). Do you need anything else for a comparison? The amplitude graph on the right side shows composite input signal levels.


Note that Bosso adds 16 dB to his waterfalls (Offset = +16).








> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21554334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do, make them bigger what you are used to do them and don't say that use that IE zoom function, i don't touch that pile of ****e program even with long stick.









I changed the frequency range a bit, and did not resize.




Star Trek starting at 40 minutes and 15 seconds. This is the part when Sulu is introduced, the fleet warps out into space and the Enterprise follows with it's own warp (top).




The sound mixer is working all channels when they go to warp. The end result is that there is significant bass being redirected at the same time from all channels to the subwoofer.










TOP Spectrogram: White line represents estimated "Reference Level", Red line represents long term average, and Green line represents peak levels. Note that the signal generator used for the "reference level" estimate was only rated to 10 Hz.






RIGHT Amplitude Graph: Blue is left side amplitude, Red is right side amplitude, White is overlap between the two channels.








Left channel on left and Right channel on right. Seems to be some significant infra here at times (red & pink color in waterfall). A little stereo bass can be seen at times here also (compare R & L channels).



























LFE channel on left and Center channel on right. LFE channel has the highest amplitude of any channel. At times the Center channel also has a very high amount of energy relative to the Right and Left channels.




Also notice the frequency range that the LFE channel is working at high levels. Turn off your LFE channel and listen to this sample to see what that means.





















Left Surround channel on left and Right Surround channel on right.


----------



## mtbdudex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5430#post_22444754
> 
> 
> I just wanted to clarify my stance on this Avengers soundtrack for the few who seem rabid about my opinions and especially because they've chosen to give this soundtrack a 5 star (or A level, or whatever the top rating for others may be) rating.
> 
> 
> First, yes, this soundtrack is filtered with at least a 4th order HPF at 30 Hz. There is no question about that, so please don't try to bait me with baloney on this point.
> 
> 
> Second, concerning the so-called filtered 5 star soundtracks claim, alleging that there are "massive" numbers or "the vast majority" of titles that fit this description and that the titles with


----------



## Flageborg

....and still waiting for Prometheus BD - why not play some music from ho Kari?


----------



## Steveo1234

Prometheus. Red is long term average or max peak.
 


Not sure which settings to use so, this is the best I can get. Lets see how accurate it is when other post theirs..


----------



## laugsbach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5400_100#post_22449839
> 
> 
> Just watched the Avengers. What a HUGE disappointment! I struggle giving it 3 stars, but I guess I will.
> 
> 
> No pressure waves, no couch wobble, no weight in the room...reminded me of a video game. What a shame.
> 
> 
> Enjoyed the movie, but it will never make a demo list....ever. When you compare TIH with this...Avengers is a joke.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auditor55*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5500_100#post_22455313
> 
> 
> WOW, comments like the above is why Auditor55 is needed in the subwoofer forum. I see I have much work to do.



If you find yourself in the Ohio area it would serve you to visit dom's incredible home theater and then you would understand how the both of us rate the Avengers a 3 to 3.5 stars. If you can tell no difference between the bass track in TIH & Avengers then you are in luck...Cincinnati has a wonderful medical community that can help with your obvious physical problem.


----------



## Gary J

^^You have today's most condescending post award already locked up!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22457106
> 
> 
> See old posting shown below for a similar type of chart that I posted for Star Trek. A different frequency range was used on Star Trek as shown on the charts.
> 
> As usual the white line in the upper spectrogram represents "reference level" (ballpark -20 dB FS). Do you need anything else for a comparison? The amplitude graph on the right side shows composite input signal levels.
> 
> Note that Bosso adds 16 dB to his waterfalls (Offset = +16).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21554334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do, make them bigger what you are used to do them and don't say that use that IE zoom function, i don't touch that pile of ****e program even with long stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed the frequency range a bit, and did not resize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Trek starting at 40 minutes and 15 seconds. This is the part when Sulu is introduced, the fleet warps out into space and the Enterprise follows with it's own warp (top).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sound mixer is working all channels when they go to warp. The end result is that there is significant bass being redirected at the same time from all channels to the subwoofer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOP Spectrogram: White line represents estimated "Reference Level", Red line represents long term average, and Green line represents peak levels. Note that the signal generator used for the "reference level" estimate was only rated to 10 Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT Amplitude Graph: Blue is left side amplitude, Red is right side amplitude, White is overlap between the two channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left channel on left and Right channel on right. Seems to be some significant infra here at times (red & pink color in waterfall). A little stereo bass can be seen at times here also (compare R & L channels).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LFE channel on left and Center channel on right. LFE channel has the highest amplitude of any channel. At times the Center channel also has a very high amount of energy relative to the Right and Left channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also notice the frequency range that the LFE channel is working at high levels. Turn off your LFE channel and listen to this sample to see what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Surround channel on left and Right Surround channel on right.
Click to expand...


I still don't understand these graphs. The white line is reference but I see stuff over reference volume? I also see -20 dBs and below on the right and reference is 0 dBs.


BTW are all the peak and average graphs running at reference so when I see a -5 dBs at 30 hz I know it is playing 110 dBs max peak(highest possible 118 dBs with all channels rerouted and active)?


----------



## RBFC

I've read this thread for a long time. _Opinions_ about bass quantity and quality for many movies are varied, influenced by such factors as system setup, listening position affected by room nulls/peaks, playback volume, etc. While enjoyment of the subjective experience is the end result of audio/home theater, I believe it's essential to have an objective archive of what information is actually encoded on the disc. Otherwise, my quadruple tapped horn system will disappoint me when I wonder why _The Secret Garden_ isn't pressurizing my room with single-digit bass!


Emotion and involvement in an experience makes it difficult to state truly what occurred. Watching a fun movie, hearing a live symphony, or seeing "Stomp" live all affect our judgement of certain aspects of that experience. How many folks here just eyeball how far their speakers are from the listening position? Or do they measure the distance to get them equal? Objective measurements are an important part of the entire studio-to-theater chain.


This thread would benefit from the following:


1. Please continue the graphs and objective analysis of soundtracks.


2. Instead of saying that a movie (with no bass below 30 Hz) has "crappy bass", simply state that there is no content below 30 Hz. This way of stating it will not aggravate those whose systems play that 30Hz bass and provide a fun experience. I hope you understand how placing subjective judgements on objective measurements is what has caused the many pages of turmoil. We all know by now that many folks will absolutely enjoy _The Avengers_ regardless of what content lies below a chosen point. In the context of this thread, those subjective experiences are another aspect of "value" of a disc. Very few folks would replay a disc that had good ULF content, but was totally garbage otherwise (the "audiophile recording" effect). So, refrain from making subjective comments about a given movie; more harm than good. Some here may choose to buy/pass on a disc by virtue of content, but leave that decision to the reader.


3. Thank you for all the hard work and time in assembling this list and continuing this thread.


Lee


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22457546
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't understand these graphs. The white line is reference but I see stuff over reference volume? I also see -20 dBs and below on the right and reference is 0 dBs.
> 
> 
> BTW are all the peak and average graphs running at reference so when I see a -5 dBs at 30 hz I know it is playing 110 dBs max peak(highest possible 118 dBs with all channels rerouted and active)?





Reference level = Alignment level

 



A single frequency sine wave with a -20 dB FS level will show up as -20 dB on my scale.


A wide band -20 dB FS signal (AKA pink noise) will show up as shown by the white line on the spectrogram. Pink noise is the best signal that you can use to try to simulate the frequency distribution of audio content.


Yes, any specific frequency bin can show up at any dB level as long as the total signal is not clipping.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcrowso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22456885
> 
> 
> Hate to be blunt, but this is an enthusiast's thread about bass WITH frequency charts- not how dope does your soundbar system rock your mom's basement. I have been following this thread since the old thread and have enjoyed seeing what the people with sub 20hz setups think of various soundtracks coupled with frequency charts..... honestly, I could care less about what someone with a 99 dollar sub who likes "softer bass" thinks of a sound track. And it has nothing to do with money spent: I scored an new old stock 15" adire tempest as well as a 300 watt bash plate amp on craigslist for 50 bucks. Coupled with a used behringer parametric eq in a 214 liter sonotube tuned to 15 hz in a dedicated sound proofed theater room with ~18 total linear feet of superchunk basstrapping and countless hours of eq tuning I feel i can somewhat hang with the sub 20 hz crowd (flat to ~13 hx with room gain). Rambling aside I have never felt this to be an "elitist" thread- simply one that offers objective data coupled with a vast knowledge base- please let's keep it as such.... I have learned a great deal over the years in this thread alone!


Oh I'm sorry, I read it wrong, This is the Enthusiast thread with charts. Gotcha! So only Enthusiast need apply right?


----------



## bcrowso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22457849
> 
> 
> Oh I'm sorry, I read it wrong, This is the Enthusiast thread with charts. Gotcha! So only Enthusiast need apply right?


Yup - there are tons of other threads out there that welcome subjective feed back on how a movie sounds/overall sound design and wow factor etc. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but this thread in my mind is for people who are bass enthusiasts...... Not those who enjoy "soft bass" or mid bass etc.


----------



## MKtheater

It is amazing how a movie can cause all this crap. Must be a good movie! People need to understand that just because one might have 4hz capability and another has 20hz does not mean one is being better than the other. It just changes our reference point, that is all. I thought the Avengers was enjoyable and fun. The bass was loud and fun, hit in the right spots BUT those things in real life would create more tactile sensations. I have felt them in my theater so I was expecting them, that is all. The LOTR trilogy has deep bass and you can just feel different effects watching an action scene, that is all.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22457849
> 
> 
> Oh I'm sorry, I read it wrong, This is the Enthusiast thread with charts. Gotcha! So only Enthusiast need apply right?


Can't we all just get along and stop this pointless bickering and these venomous comments. Really now, what is the point in this comment here other than to insight a quarrelsome response. I think everyone would be best served if you and others stopped with these kind of arguments.

I am sure that I am not the only one who is sick of this 20+ page argument of back and forth riddled with nothing but ridicule and piousness.


Please, I beg of you, everyone. Let's just get back on the primary subject matter of this forum and agree to disagree about what each individual person finds to be most pertinent.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22457992
> 
> 
> Can't we all just get along and stop this pointless bickering and these venomous comments. Really now, what is the point in this comment here other than to insight a quarrelsome response. I think everyone would be best served if you and others stopped with these kind of arguments.
> 
> I am sure that I am not the only one who is sick of this 20+ page argument of back and forth riddled with nothing but ridicule and piousness.
> 
> Please, I beg of you, everyone. Let's just get back on the primary subject matter of this forum and agree to disagree about what each individual person finds to be most pertinent.



Ditto. It's pretty ridiculous. These are just movies.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22457106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22456842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22456250
> 
> 
> Anyone else care to give this waterfall and peak/average chart a bass rating?
> 
> 
> If I am not mistaken, the chart tells all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, no frame of reference. How is the capture setup calibrated? Those volumes are pretty low and the strongest signal is at 100Hz. But is that the movie? Or the capture setup?
> 
> 
> Provide graphs with the same settings of some of the acknowledged 5 star scenes/movies like WOTW and TIH and we'll be able to estimate how much bass that movie does or doesn't have.
> 
> 
> 
> Max
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See old posting shown below for a similar type of chart that I posted for Star Trek. A different frequency range was used on Star Trek as shown on the charts.
> 
> 
> As usual the white line in the upper spectrogram represents "reference level" (ballpark -20 dB FS). Do you need anything else for a comparison? The amplitude graph on the right side shows composite input signal levels.
> 
> 
> Note that Bosso adds 16 dB to his waterfalls (Offset = +16).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man* /forum/post/21554334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do, make them bigger what you are used to do them and don't say that use that IE zoom function, i don't touch that pile of ****e program even with long stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed the frequency range a bit, and did not resize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Trek starting at 40 minutes and 15 seconds. This is the part when Sulu is introduced, the fleet warps out into space and the Enterprise follows with it's own warp (top).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sound mixer is working all channels when they go to warp. The end result is that there is significant bass being redirected at the same time from all channels to the subwoofer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOP Spectrogram: White line represents estimated "Reference Level", Red line represents long term average, and Green line represents peak levels. Note that the signal generator used for the "reference level" estimate was only rated to 10 Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT Amplitude Graph: Blue is left side amplitude, Red is right side amplitude, White is overlap between the two channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left channel on left and Right channel on right. Seems to be some significant infra here at times (red & pink color in waterfall). A little stereo bass can be seen at times here also (compare R & L channels).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LFE channel on left and Center channel on right. LFE channel has the highest amplitude of any channel. At times the Center channel also has a very high amount of energy relative to the Right and Left channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also notice the frequency range that the LFE channel is working at high levels. Turn off your LFE channel and listen to this sample to see what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Surround channel on left and Right Surround channel on right.
Click to expand...


Since the frequency ranges are different, it's not easy to tell. Is the unknown movie Super 8 or something?


If the white lines both represent THX Reference, the mystery movie has far less content below 70Hz and MUCH less below 10Hz. It appears to have more content at 1kHz (and possibly above? Though the Star Trek graph doesn't go above 1kHz).


Like I said, if the graphs have a common frame of Reference for FR and levels then you can compare movies you're familiar with to new movies you may not have yet seen. Folks who have systems capable of playing down to single digits and have watched the bass reference scenes from TIH, WOTW and the like as well as scenes from S8 and Battleship etc. have a frame of reference as to which types of graphs sound a certain way, i.e. if you see the graph for a new movie and it falls off a cliff below 30Hz, you know it won't sound anywhere near as impressive to folks with single digit Hz capable systems. For folks whose systems fall off a cliff below 25-30Hz though, the 30Hz wonders may quite likely sound as impressive if not more so than the movies that plunge to single digit Hz, simply because they're systems can't reproduce that, and they've never heard/felt what those scenes can do.



Max


----------



## bossobass

Regarding JPC's consistent invasions with how his settings are somehow superior to everyone else's (and in particular, mine) but with pretty much zero reference to Movies With Bass:


There are at least 4 ways to set level in my system and infinite variations therein. The "offset" control is only relevant and has no other significance. Like every other measurement methodology, the results are valuable as a comparative tool, not for lab grade accuracy.


JPC's graphs go to 24,000 Hz. That means he has to severely compromise the low end resolution, or the entire subwoofer range, to make his graphs. That means that regardless of how correct he thinks his levels are, what good is it when the area of interest has such poor resolution? The answer is, not so much.


As to the posts about which channel has bass, who here really cares where the low end originates in the mix when it all gets redirected to the SW output after bass management processing? Apparently, JPC does. The rest of us do not. There are several reasons why a soundtrack may contain some or most of its low end in channels other than the .1 channel, but it's irrelevant since we all use bass management.


I began using SL years back inspired by the old thread. I studied all of the settings used by those who regularly posted graphs in that thread and used an amalgam of them as a starting point. Since then, I've experimented with SpectrumLab as it pertains to graphing 0-120 Hz. I've ended up with what I believe is the easiest to read and most accurate visual presentation with the highest resolution possible using the hardware I have, which is extremely accurate before SpectrumLab.


Instead of his extremely compressed graphs that contain 8 octaves that are of no interest in this thread and that severely compromise the accuracy in the SW range, JPC should be doing his best to follow the traditional format and settings this and the older thread have fairly consistently used to ADD to the thread instead of constantly derailing it.


Unfortunately, after wading through all of the childish barbs, false accusations, misinterpreted comments and data, negative spew and JPC's badgering about my settings, results and other pseudo-technical irrelevant trivia, I've come to agree with Max. It's not worth the effort.


I hope the thread thrives because I've enjoyed it more than most of the info this sub forum offers, but I predict that without the objective data it will fade away, as the old thread did after those first slew of SL graph posters moved on.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22457992
> 
> 
> Can't we all just get along and stop this pointless bickering and these venomous comments. Really now, what is the point in this comment here other than to insight a quarrelsome response. I think everyone would be best served if you and others stopped with these kind of arguments.
> 
> I am sure that I am not the only one who is sick of this 20+ page argument of back and forth riddled with nothing but ridicule and piousness.
> 
> Please, I beg of you, everyone. Let's just get back on the primary subject matter of this forum and agree to disagree about what each individual person finds to be most pertinent.


The point of the comment is that this is an open forum to the public and opinions will be discussed and nobody will ever agree and that is part of putting your opinion out on and open forum. The part that bothers me is when it gets pompous and some belittle others just because they have this and that. Argue the science of it, but please don't think you are any better because you have a 2K sub and the other guy does not. Now with that, I don't understand why others care about what others post? Read what you want to read and ignore what does not pertain to you. Everything is just serious anymore.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22458010
> 
> 
> 
> Since the frequency ranges are different, it's not easy to tell. Is the unknown movie Super 8 or something?
> 
> 
> Max




Niagara 1952. Broadband signal with no filtering.


Does that ULF content move Niagara into the 5 star category?














> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22458010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the white lines both represent THX Reference, the mystery movie has far less content below 70Hz and MUCH less below 10Hz. It appears to have more content at 1kHz (and possibly above? Though the Star Trek graph doesn't go above 1kHz).
> 
> 
> 
> Max



Star Trek goes up to 2200 Hz as indicated in the top right corner scale.


I don't recall mentioning THX reference playback level (or any particular playback level at all). You can't get SPL levels from this program.


Yes, energy levels are different in different movies. The master volume control will take care of that.


Note that hearing is octave based and not frequency bin based. The octave from 10 to 20 Hz has about 10 frequency bins, and the octave from 1000 Hz to 2000 Hz has about 1000 frequency bins. The spectrogram does not represent what you hear very well at all, but it does show how energy levels are distributed on an audio track.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22458010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, if the graphs have a common frame of Reference for FR and levels then you can compare movies you're familiar with to new movies you may not have yet seen. Folks who have systems capable of playing down to single digits and have watched the bass reference scenes from TIH, WOTW and the like as well as scenes from S8 and Battleship etc. have a frame of reference as to which types of graphs sound a certain way, i.e. if you see the graph for a new movie and it falls off a cliff below 30Hz, you know it won't sound anywhere near as impressive to folks with single digit Hz capable systems. For folks whose systems fall off a cliff below 25-30Hz though, the 30Hz wonders may quite likely sound as impressive if not more so than the movies that plunge to single digit Hz, simply because they're systems can't reproduce that, and they've never heard/felt what those scenes can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Max




Movies are not all recorded at the same volume levels, so it is hard to compare one movie with another. There is no common frame of reference. Anyone can use any input volume level that they want to, and they can shift spectrogram colors / contrast / brightness / offset at will.


You can use any old RTA program to see where the FR drops off on an audio track. Perhaps an RTA is "better" than a Spectrumlab spectrogram in that it is octave based and not frequency bin based. In other words, an RTA is more representative of the way that hearing is based. However, try to find an RTA program that has a waterfall function to record the time based data.


----------



## Steveo1234

Ok. New settings for SpecLabs.

Here is the peak max (green) and long time average (red) plot of PROMETHEUS.


I will post the same for TIH so you can see if my settings are good.


----------



## Steveo1234

TIH for reference :
 


Avengers for reference.
 


So, whats the verdict? Are these plots incorrect or should I keep doing them for future releases?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

For starters, increase your signal level so you have peaks near the 50% mark (right hand plot). You probably have to get into your PC sound mixer and increase the record level.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22458613
> 
> 
> For starters, increase your signal level so you have peaks near the 50% mark (right hand plot). You probably have to get into your PC sound mixer and increase the record level.



Signal level appears fine to me. I plotted a 25hz sine recorded at -12db. After setting my offset to 0 it was shown as -12db. I believe it is correct?


Signalchain is bluray disk to tsmuxer to audacity to spectrum labs.


----------



## Steveo1234

And just for the fun of it:

À l'intérieur DTS 1.5Mbps, french.


----------



## Flageborg

Prometheus....is starting - with a smile









(Avenger is filed in #13)


Prometheus - Chapter #1


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22458171
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, after wading through all of the childish barbs, false accusations, misinterpreted comments and data, negative spew and JPC's badgering about my settings, results and other pseudo-technical irrelevant trivia, I've come to agree with Max. It's not worth the effort.
> 
> 
> I hope the thread thrives because I've enjoyed it more than most of the info this sub forum offers, but I predict that without the objective data it will fade away, as the old thread did after those first slew of SL graph posters moved on.


Don't go. Some of us actually appreciate the information and actual data as opposed to the useless/pointless conjecture of, "I think it sounded AWESOME".


Simply do what maxmercy has decided is the best approach and use the 'Block users posts' function to block the posts by the folks who have nothing of value to add. I find it greatly enhances the SNR of the thread.



Max


----------



## maxmercy

Have to agree with bosso here.


This thread is, unfortunately, more than long gone. Don't believe me? Read the first 30 pages or so, and see for yourself what the difference is. It used to be much more data, and some subjective comments, but with comments on the data primarily. I remember getting some films from Netflix based on the data. Then it turned into some data, more commentary, and now it is one graph, and a sh*tstorm follows.


There may be a new thread started, but if it just turns into what this thread has turned into: 95% 'rocks' vs 'sucks' and only 5% data, it may have to die as well. I do not mind a thread that doesn't get updated often; as long as it gets updated with good data, and not just the same old parties arguing over whether or not '20Hz extension is enough/not enough', etc, and the 'data is worthless if you thought it rocked' folks...


It may not even be on this forum. PM me if you are interested in having a primarily data-based thread with a bare minimum of subjective comments.


JSS


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

The main problem here is that the ratings system used by certain posters is primarily based on the amount of Infrasonic content that is recorded on a movie soundtrack. I note that the Avengers is still listed as a 4.5 star movie on page 1 of this thread. Maybe you guys should replace the owner of this thread with a more compliant owner.


Another problem is lack of new content. With 5 years of postings here, the older horses have been beaten to death already. Some have waterfalls, many do not have waterfalls. I wonder how those "objective" ratings were determined? The Avengers shows up with a good soundtrack albeit with no Infrasonic content, and some of the natives have meltdowns because the movie was not mixed the way that they wanted it to be mixed. Too bad, so sad!


I guess that I will have to wait for the December release of Batman for my next "current movie" evaluation / purchase.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22460057
> 
> 
> Have to agree with bosso here.
> 
> 
> This thread is, unfortunately, more than long gone. Don't believe me? Read the first 30 pages or so, and see for yourself what the difference is. It used to be much more data, and some subjective comments, but with comments on the data primarily. I remember getting some films from Netflix based on the data. Then it turned into some data, more commentary, and now it is one graph, and a sh*tstorm follows.
> 
> 
> There may be a new thread started, but if it just turns into what this thread has turned into: 95% 'rocks' vs 'sucks' and only 5% data, it may have to die as well. I do not mind a thread that doesn't get updated often; as long as it gets updated with good data, and not just the same old parties arguing over whether or not '20Hz extension is enough/not enough', etc, and the 'data is worthless if you thought it rocked' folks...
> 
> 
> It may not even be on this forum. PM me if you are interested in having a primarily data-based thread with a bare minimum of subjective comments.
> 
> 
> JSS





Name the thread "Movies with Infrasonic content that rocks".


Three tiers of rating of infrasonic movies, 10 star for over the top full range bass, and 5 star for average bass filtered, and honorable mention for the rest. Then that thread will really "rock"!


----------



## Mihadis

Prometheus looks awesome


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22460057
> 
> 
> Have to agree with bosso here.
> 
> This thread is, unfortunately, more than long gone. Don't believe me? Read the first 30 pages or so, and see for yourself what the difference is. It used to be much more data, and some subjective comments, but with comments on the data primarily. I remember getting some films from Netflix based on the data. Then it turned into some data, more commentary, and now it is one graph, and a sh*tstorm follows.
> 
> There may be a new thread started, but if it just turns into what this thread has turned into: 95% 'rocks' vs 'sucks' and only 5% data, it may have to die as well. I do not mind a thread that doesn't get updated often; as long as it gets updated with good data, and not just the same old parties arguing over whether or not '20Hz extension is enough/not enough', etc, and the 'data is worthless if you thought it rocked' folks...
> 
> It may not even be on this forum. PM me if you are interested in having a primarily data-based thread with a bare minimum of subjective comments.
> 
> JSS


 

+1

 

Perhaps the ground rules of the new thread specify only members that can prove


----------



## MKtheater

I just watched cabin in the woods, did anyone else think it was odd? It was Friday the 13th meets 13 ghosts! Any links to the charts? I may miss them in the mayhem.


----------



## Flageborg

Prometheus - Chapter #7


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22460418
> 
> 
> I just watched cabin in the woods, did anyone else think it was odd? It was Friday the 13th meets 13 ghosts! Any links to the charts? I may miss them in the mayhem.



Cabin in the woods - Its on todays to-do-list...


----------



## Flageborg

Prometheus - Chapter #32


----------



## cr136124

@ Flageborg


Thanks for the chart!!


I don't have my copy of Prometheus yet, so what scene is that one?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22460346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22460057
> 
> 
> Have to agree with bosso here.
> 
> 
> This thread is, unfortunately, more than long gone. Don't believe me? Read the first 30 pages or so, and see for yourself what the difference is. It used to be much more data, and some subjective comments, but with comments on the data primarily. I remember getting some films from Netflix based on the data. Then it turned into some data, more commentary, and now it is one graph, and a sh*tstorm follows.
> 
> 
> There may be a new thread started, but if it just turns into what this thread has turned into: 95% 'rocks' vs 'sucks' and only 5% data, it may have to die as well. I do not mind a thread that doesn't get updated often; as long as it gets updated with good data, and not just the same old parties arguing over whether or not '20Hz extension is enough/not enough', etc, and the 'data is worthless if you thought it rocked' folks...
> 
> 
> It may not even be on this forum. PM me if you are interested in having a primarily data-based thread with a bare minimum of subjective comments.
> 
> 
> JSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> Perhaps the ground rules of the new thread specify only members that can prove
Click to expand...


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22460742
> 
> 
> Prometheus - Chapter #32




What does that yellow line in the upper spectrogram represent? I assume that Red is the long term average and Green is PEAK level.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22460781
> 
> 
> What does that yellow line in the upper spectrogram represent?



Yellow Line represents.....in the graph...nothing.

While recording - the yellow line represents the "live" signal










How did I get it on this chart? I "paused" SL while the movie was still playing...

Normally I start SL before I start the "soundtrack" and stop the ""soundtrack" before i "pause" SL...to avoid the Yellow line.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22460759
> 
> 
> @ Flageborg
> 
> Thanks for the chart!!
> 
> I don't have my copy of Prometheus yet, so what scene is that one?



Thank you - stay tuned - more to come










Chapter #32 is the scene where they all .......... and then suddenly .............


Sorry, can't tell you more in public, BUT those low frequencies might be shocking your body - and give you a lot of fun


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22460418
> 
> 
> I just watched cabin in the woods, did anyone else think it was odd? It was Friday the 13th meets 13 ghosts! Any links to the charts? I may miss them in the mayhem.



Here are mine: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5430#post_22448433


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22460838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22460781
> 
> 
> What does that yellow line in the upper spectrogram represent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow Line represents.....in the graph...nothing.
> 
> While recording - the yellow line represents the "live" signal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did I get it on this chart? I "paused" SL while the movie was still playing...
> 
> Normally I start SL before I start the "soundtrack" and stop the ""soundtrack" before i "pause" SL...to avoid the Yellow line.
Click to expand...




Brain lock. I should have know that. I have my "yellow line" set as a bar graph so I am not used to seeing a third line.


You can use that "yellow line" function to evaluate the spectrum at any time period on your waterfall. Sometimes I will save my waterfall / spectrogram with a specific sound effect time period in mind, and it will show up in the upper spectrogram.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22460901
> 
> 
> Here are mine: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5430#post_22448433



Thank you! Now I know what you mean by The Hand! I told my friend while watching it that I wished the Avengers to have bass like this. I am always curious to see what frequencies some scenes are, or how deep they reach. The bass was not louder but the effects were so much better, I am starting to get used to what unfiltered movies feel like with this new system, not just 5 star super loud movies. There are wobbles(shutters) and waves that I did not feel before so once I feel that I know the soundtrack digs deeper than usual.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

You're welcome










Yeah, I sat up and paid attention as soon as the fifty minute mark came around. That wide bandwidth rumble accompanied by that loud 30-35Hz sweep was a lot of fun in here. Really effective LFE track in that movie.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22461043
> 
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I sat up and paid attention as soon as the fifty minute mark came around. That wide bandwidth rumble accompanied by that loud 30-35Hz sweep was a lot of fun in here. Really effective LFE track in that movie.



I had no idea which direction this movie was going. The bass was very good indeed! The nice part about this movie is there is bass without very loud action sequences. Of course they exist as well but that eerie bass is always great. Chalk another one up to a horror flick. BTW, I rented the bluray and while the disc said DTS-hd only dolby digital was an audio choice. It seems like they are releasing cheaper copies for rent nowadays. Either way, the audio was very good.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricci*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5190#post_22415683
> 
> 
> Watched Sherlock Holmes 2 last night. Did anyone post waterfalls for that yet? I'd like to see those if anyone has. I'd give it probably 3.5-4 stars. Lots of action and a good amount of bass but nothing that stuck out to me as particularly deep reaching or powerful. Great surround mix. I thought some of the bass mix was a little weird though. For example the loudest most active bass scenes appeared to be some of the score and background music, while the bombs and cannon blasts seemed to be mixed a little lean on the bass at least compared to the large amount of energy present in the mids and high freqs during these short events. I am still trying to get used to a new space so maybe it is just me.



No, it's not you. The mix have way too loud music in mains, was actually too much even -15 from reference and the bass is in weak level. First sherlock did have way better mix and bass.

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/sherlock2forestscene_zpse3cab519.png 





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5190#post_22420876
> 
> 
> Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow - just barely a five star. Could have used a couple more scenes with the really good stuff, but it was fun. I was at four and a half until the underwater battle stuff.
> 
> It's no cinematic masterpiece, but better than some of the other five star movies. Way better than the Transformers movies, anyway.



Barely? These charts are taken only from vlc player playing scenes, so only left+right channels from dts fullbitrate dvd.

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain12_zpsa476391e.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain6_zps88926336.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain_zpscc82e568.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain2_zpsd7071c51.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain3_zpsb0893431.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain5_zpscad6c2f5.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain5_zpscad6c2f5.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain6_zps8b86ad95.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain7_zpsfc4f8957.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain8_zps842a5b55.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain9_zps01d64f82.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain10_zpsdc6773c4.jpg 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/skycaptain11_zpsa7569f69.jpg 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5220#post_22425216
> 
> 
> Yes.
> _Flight of the Phoenix_ on blu-ray disc, has lossless 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio.
> 
> The DVD doesn't have lossless audio.
> 
> Get the blu-ray disc and forget about the DVD.
> 
> That whole plane crash landing sequence is my favorite demo scene.
> 
> Sound quality is just jaw dropping incredible!



Was the blu-ray actually filtered around 40hz, i something remember that flage did show chart comparison from it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5220#post_22426607
> 
> 
> Finally got around to Battleship. Thoroughly disappointing, terrible movie. Three star vote from me. Lots of loud LFE, but it was all up high.



I actually liked it more when thinkin that the aliens were actually good guys.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5250#post_22427573
> 
> 
> I might of missed it but I don't see the inclusion of the final bridge scene in "The Long Kiss Good Night."



Anyone have this? I hate geena davis, so im not so interested to check this movie again.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradymartin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5340#post_22434926
> 
> 
> with all you guys talking about that super 8 harshness or screeching sound (i havent seen the movie, yet, but plan to)
> 
> did you also notice it on the plane crash scene in Knowing? when the plane wing first touches the ground? a huge long screeching sound that hurt my ears, i hope im not getting old but yeah metal hitting the ground should sound that way. just wondering if its just me, my speakers, or if thats what the sound engineers wanted it to sound like. btw i love that scene



It's normal. Nothing wrong in your speakers in that scene. Sadly dvd have stronger bass levels than bluray. Even dvd dolby track is louder than blu-ray dolby track. Wtf. Comparison below from sunflare scene.

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/knowingblu-ray-dvdsunflarecomparison_zpsf6de6c2a.png 
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm111/lfeman/knowingdvd-bluraysunflarescene_zpsb39ff308.png 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5340#post_22435031
> 
> 
> Avengers is 7.1 DTS-HD. So far half way thru the bass is 4 stars. The overall audio is awesome. I remember the Dark Night having better bass which I ranked 4.5.



Better bass, i dont know maybe, but i think avengers did have a lot more on it in 25-50hz area. Would be cool to see peak/average chart from dark knight. Hmm did leto do it, i cant remember.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437564
> 
> 
> 
> And to all of you who gave 4.5+ stars, I question your system's frequency response.
> 
> JSS



I have no idea what is my frequency response to listening position, i quess its 18hz at least or even lover(when watchin that scene from wotw when that tripod hits ground). What are some good mic's/program to check this, gos im interested now how it will change when im moving to different place.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437820
> 
> 
> LFE Man, take away the star ratings. Why have 5 stars when NO films even get less than 4-stars? Just have two ratings: whether the bass rocks, or sucks. Then people can puke out all the wonderful, yet meaningless audiophile words like 'palpability' and 'articulation'......who needs charts? Did the bass rock, or suck?
> 
> See you guys, this thread was fun for a long time.
> 
> JSS



No, star ratings will stay. Though there is some work to do on some titles and maybe new category, i dont know.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22437921
> 
> 
> Looks like a three star, the way I rate them these days. Hoping to find out otherwise once I can get my hands on a rental copy, but so far it's looking like the second coming of Battleship.



Not even close how crap the bass is in battleship.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5370#post_22438560
> 
> 
> 
> WOTW DD and WOTW DTS (identical mix on same DVD) would not display the same waterfalls unless you equalize the volume levels of the two audio tracks.



I dont have dvd anymore, but i remember there was differences in those tracks, something like where dolby mix did have stronger lower bass, where dts did have stronger higher bass in that scene where tripod is startin to move underground.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T( )( )L*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5400#post_22443394
> 
> 
> Flageborg,i appreciate your charts god work : ) hope you can give the movie "Inside" à shot,its à french horror flick With insane bass into singel digits,check it out ; ) even Bosso cant complain on this one : )



Heh, many would bottom/kill his system with this movie especially with that dts track.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5430#post_22447632
> 
> 
> Tonight's movie was Cabin in the Woods. Now this is the kind of LFE I want to hear. It really put the smackdown on Battleship, anyway. Going to try for some waterfalls tomorrow, but before then I think I need to put my internal organs back into alignment.
> 
> Starting at about 1 hour 20 minutes, the tapped horns just went nuts. Been a while since they've done that



Was it that scene where that snake did take that woman through roof. Sadly this movie wasnt that good anymore in second time. Though first time with double bill with raid redemtion it was riot/blast with 500+ people.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22449580
> 
> 
> Why are folks in a BASS in movies thread bothering about everything else about a movie besides the BASS?
> 
> You want to comment about how great a movie is? Go to the 'Subjective opinions of the AWESOMENESS of the latest thing I watched' thread.
> 
> This is a thread for bassheads. Non-basshead-subjective-opinion-wannabe-movie-reviewers, please reserve opinions about BASS discussion in a thread about BASS, or go elsewhere.
> 
> Max



Did i hire you to be my moderator on my thread?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22450625
> 
> 
> Avengers ranked the same as XMFC? Who was smoking what when they put Avengers there?
> 
> Max



Yes, i was smokin it in hot bass levels it was awesome and i was so high.







The ratings are not only given by extension. There is quantity, quality and amplitude that matters too and avengers have quantity and quality in spades.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22450700
> 
> 
> Battleship is a 3? I didn't think S8 really had anything better than Battleship. There's no way XMFC and A belong in the same classification though.
> 
> Max



Super 8 have a way better bass than that battleship, just look some footstomp from that monster and compare to them to any scene from battleship. My experience from XMFC is from dvd and what i remember it did have quite weak amplitudeon those bass scenes.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22453293
> 
> 
> OK folks,
> 
> 
> LFE Man, it is high f'in time we really took a look at all the ratings we have thrown about in cavalier fashion in this thread, basing them on actual LF content. WTF WERE WE THINKING? I'm so glad the patience of the subjective sages of this thread have finally led us to the beacon of light of that is 'awesome' vs 'suck'. I decree that all films should only receive 4, 4.5, or 5 star ratings (if not higher!) from now on, and that the first page of this thread is a sacrilegious mess that should either be torn down piece by piece or razed to the ground, and all charts deleted, or even better, BURNED. The charts have misled us so.........how can we ever repent in the face of a simple choice? Awesome = 5 star, Suck = 4 star, can't make up your mind? 4.5. Easy. Just watch Idiocracy. Good film (4-star bass by the current rating scheme that prevails here), and the parallels to this thread as it has evolved are peculiar.
> 
> JSS



What is your problem anyway? You cant take others opinions, if yes... well too bad then, but thanks anyway for your work here.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5490#post_22454485
> 
> 
> I am working on Spec lab now since my room is done. Should I run the graphs like Maxmercy or Bosso? PM me the settings and I will start to learn. Once I get the graphs dialed in I will plaster this thread with graphs! Oh, and my opinions too.



First page have some settings how to do it?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22455985
> 
> 
> All this Avengers controversy just brings to the fore what is clearly evident and has been the case for much longer than these past couple of weeks--much of the list has a certain level of subjectivity to it. There are certainly some ratings that I disagree with, some being too high (Avengers, Superman Returns) and some too low (30 Days of Night, Elektra). I can say this with a certain level of confidence since installing a Buttkicker and having my eyes opened to what some of these movies can REALLY do.
> 
> But the fact is, a lot of movies on the list don't have graphs, and some subjectivity has to be used. I think Bosso rated Hunger Games a 5, but it's on the list as a 3.5. He provided graphs, but the scenes with such content were very few and far between. Do 2-3 short scenes equal a 5 star movie? Subjective. Immortals has some scenes with obvious clipping, but has a TON of LFE used in different ways on the track. Tron also has clipping, and doesn't go as low as Immortals. Yet one is a 4.5 and the other an unquestioned 5. Subjective. Inception, Super 8, Avatar, and 30 Days of Night are all 4 stars. Super 8 shouldn't be that high, period, IMO. Avatar shouldn't be there either unless you're talking about it as an overall track, which is what many are saying re: Avengers. To me, I think the difference in quality of Inception vs 30 Days is pretty vast. To my ears, 30 Days is reference quality, although not on the level of the really heavy hitters. The LFE effects are immersive, layered, and varied, all contributing to the overall excellence of the track. Inception? Not so much. There's just something off about the sound of the bass. Does a graph show that or does some subjectivity come into play there, too?
> 
> This thread is like democracy--messy and frustrating, but ultimately the best we've got. I wouldn't change a thing. People who find utility in graphs will continue to do so. Same with the subjective comments. I suspect it will be a mix of both for most people. The list, to me, is not the end all, be all, but a guide. I've looked up and down the list to find movies whose bass I might enjoy. Where they are on the list might affect my decisions somewhat, but not totally.
> 
> I will say this, though. I have seen way too many movies recently being given 4-5 stars almost by default. If it doesn't suck, give it a 4.Luckily, LFE Man mostly sifts through this recent noise.
> 
> IMO, fwiw, yada yada yada.



Elektra dont have that special bass, atleast theatrical cut. Also 30 days of night sucked in bass, or i remember it did.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22456028
> 
> 
> Honestly, people need to read more and skim less.
> 
> I said I was rating HG a 5 for the sole reason that it proved beyond a doubt that sound designers know exactly what content they're dealing with and that it in no way could be "unintended artifact" because someone had to spin the generator knob from 'x' Hx to 'x' Hz below 20 Hz.
> 
> It has nothing whatever to do with content or the standard star rating. It is just that it can be used heretofore as a reference to refute the incredibly errant "They can't monitor the content so everything below 20 Hz is unintended artifact", a ridiculous statement that resurfaces in some form every year since I've been a member here. That makes it a 5 score. IMO.



I have thinked something funny, would it be actually those low level sweeps in that opening scene are some leaked stuff from other mixin rooms when they recorded that dialogue from those actors in that scene. Probably not, but funny anyway to think.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22456061
> 
> 
> Below is a waterfall / peak-average spectrogram of a random DVD.
> 
> What does this movie sound like? Peak/Average spectrogram plus waterfall.



Probably full of crap bass, like your charts look like.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22456394
> 
> 
> Look, everyone has their own opinion on what bass they enjoy. I mean this is an opinion thread on Bass and people give opinions. Some of the folks like deep pounding bass and others like softer bass and then there are those that enjoy nice tight bass and I am very happy with my dual PSA XV-15's. It is really interesting to get a perspective from all the angles. I myself like a nice deep punch. It's nice that you have your system tuned to 11hz and don't have the same opinion of the movie that others did, but everyone has an opinion.
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, but some people around seem to think that this is THIER thread only just because they have more bass than others and the others opinions don't count. This is a public forum and others enjoy talking bass whether they have a $99 sub or a 10K system. Not everyone has the cash to go out and buy what it takes to duplicate bass under 20hz. The goal is to get your system to what sound good to "YOU" and it is nice to have this thread to get opinions from all the guys. Just my two pennies.



+1 Could'nt say it better.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22457080
> 
> 
> Well, then Id have to disagree with you. The graphs show intensity (level) and frequency, and a few other things. It does not show how the LFE works with the rest of the soundtrack, either in timing or level. Or anything else that can be detected when using your ears. Does that mean that the graphs are useless? Ofcourse not. I believe I was the first to post an Avengers graph and I still believe that graphs are a (the most?) important part. But, to me its not the only input for the ratings system.
> 
> Regarding the spectrographs of inception: IIRC theres a few scenes with excellent sub content, for instance the beach scene in the beginning. Im sure those look good on a speclab plot. Im also sure that I would rate the bass of inception low. Not because there isnt both level and frequency to give it a good review but because the LFE sounds horrible. Subjetivly. To me.
> 
> Im sure others would like it..



It's well known fact that bass in overall sucks in quality on inception.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBFC*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22457747
> 
> 
> I've read this thread for a long time. _Opinions_ about bass quantity and quality for many movies are varied, influenced by such factors as system setup, listening position affected by room nulls/peaks, playback volume, etc. While enjoyment of the subjective experience is the end result of audio/home theater, I believe it's essential to have an objective archive of what information is actually encoded on the disc. Otherwise, my quadruple tapped horn system will disappoint me when I wonder why _The Secret Garden_ isn't pressurizing my room with single-digit bass!
> 
> Emotion and involvement in an experience makes it difficult to state truly what occurred. Watching a fun movie, hearing a live symphony, or seeing "Stomp" live all affect our judgement of certain aspects of that experience. How many folks here just eyeball how far their speakers are from the listening position? Or do they measure the distance to get them equal? Objective measurements are an important part of the entire studio-to-theater chain.
> 
> This thread would benefit from the following:
> 
> 1. Please continue the graphs and objective analysis of soundtracks.
> 
> 2. Instead of saying that a movie (with no bass below 30 Hz) has "crappy bass", simply state that there is no content below 30 Hz. This way of stating it will not aggravate those whose systems play that 30Hz bass and provide a fun experience. I hope you understand how placing subjective judgements on objective measurements is what has caused the many pages of turmoil. We all know by now that many folks will absolutely enjoy _The Avengers_ regardless of what content lies below a chosen point. In the context of this thread, those subjective experiences are another aspect of "value" of a disc. Very few folks would replay a disc that had good ULF content, but was totally garbage otherwise (the "audiophile recording" effect). So, refrain from making subjective comments about a given movie; more harm than good. Some here may choose to buy/pass on a disc by virtue of content, but leave that decision to the reader.
> 
> 3. Thank you for all the hard work and time in assembling this list and continuing this thread.
> 
> Lee



Another thread hijacker/wannabe moderator, but you have some good points.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22457992
> 
> 
> Can't we all just get along and stop this pointless bickering and these venomous comments. Really now, what is the point in this comment here other than to insight a quarrelsome response. I think everyone would be best served if you and others stopped with these kind of arguments.
> 
> I am sure that I am not the only one who is sick of this 20+ page argument of back and forth riddled with nothing but ridicule and piousness.
> 
> Please, I beg of you, everyone. Let's just get back on the primary subject matter of this forum and agree to disagree about what each individual person finds to be most pertinent.



Thumbs up.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5310#post_22433995
> 
> 
> Lol. The Avengers order thread!!



Sigh. Sometimes i wish that i wouldnt resurected this thread.









http://i49.tinypic.com/rwm2bn.gif


----------



## Flageborg

Cabin in the woods - It was on todays to-do-list...


Now its DONE -
























PURE ULF MADNESS !!!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22462081
> 
> 
> 
> Did i hire you to be my moderator on my thread?



lol Here come some more bad car analogies.


----------



## Flageborg

Cabin in the Woods - Chapter 7


Romantic scene in forest...turns in to a....









(all recordings from "Cabin in the Woods" are done at the same level as Prometheus...







)


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22462081
> 
> 
> Elektra dont have that special bass, atleast theatrical cut. Also 30 days of night sucked in bass, or i remember it did.



I beg to differ on Elektra. Good number of fight scenes with lots of LFE.


As far as 30 Days? How could it suck when it's listed on here as a 4? And with charts ?


Not only does it have scenes that dig LOW, but the overall feel, variety, and integration of the bass was excellent. Really contributes to the horror aspect of the movie. Perhaps you are thinking of the sequel? 30 Days of Night: Dark Days


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22462373
> 
> 
> I beg to differ on Elektra. Good number of fight scenes with lots of LFE.



Me too...










Elektra - Chapter 24


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22462414
> 
> 
> Me too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elektra - Chapter 24



Thanks for posting that!


----------



## Flageborg

First handle - one down - 4 to go...










Cabin in the Woods - Chapter 8


----------



## Flageborg

Second handle - two? down - 3 to go...










Cabin in the Woods - Chapter 9


----------



## Scott Simonian

Holy s**t.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22462081
> 
> 
> Sigh. Sometimes i wish that i wouldnt resurected this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/rwm2bn.gif


_Hey!_


There is a lot of good content in this thread.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22462603
> 
> 
> Holy s**t.



I used similar verbiage when that scene hit the tapped horns. I was sure something was going to break.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22462680
> 
> 
> I used similar verbiage when that scene hit the tapped horns. I was sure something was going to break.



Like I mentioned, there were a few moments in this one that had me concerned for things in my room, mainly my surround speakers. I have 4 nails surrounding the perimeter of each of my 4 surround speakers nailed into the shelves so the speakers dont move around and to keep a few of them from literally shaking off the shelves. Even with this safety net in place, I had a few looking over my shoulder moments in CitW to make sure they were not going to come crashing down.







This track was a nice surprise from a LFE perspective especially (the rest of the track was very good as well and I enjoyed the movie).


Curious to hear Prometheus considering the mixers.


----------



## maxmercy

I was using sarcasm in my "how in the hell could we forgive ourselves for overlooking the great 30Hz tracks of years gone by", and how they should have all received 5 stars. I also proposed a rating system composed of only rocks/awesome vs suck, since data is obviously not that important in the star ratings anymore.....


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22462081
> 
> 
> First sherlock did have way better mix and bass.
> 
> 
> I have no idea what is my frequency response to listening position, i quess its 18hz at least or even lover(when watchin that scene from wotw when that tripod hits ground).
> 
> 
> Not even close how crap the bass is in battleship.
> 
> 
> I dont have dvd anymore, but i remember there was differences in those tracks, something like where dolby mix did have stronger lower bass, where dts did have stronger higher bass in that scene where tripod is startin to move underground.
> 
> 
> Yes, i was smokin it in hot bass levels it was awesome
> 
> 
> Super 8 have a way better bass than that battleship
> 
> 
> Also 30 days of night sucked in bass, or i remember it did.
> 
> 
> Probably full of crap bass,
> 
> 
> It's well known fact that bass in overall sucks in quality on inception.



This is what I was talking about, I actually could not have said it better myself.


Keep on pluggin' Flageborg.


Unsubscribed.



JSS


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5190#post_22416423
> 
> 
> Thats why im curious to see what the charts look like for The Cabin In The Woods. We watched it last night and im curious to know what the actual measurements are vs what "I think" they are.


Hate to quote myself here, but at least i know my ULF senses arent too far off.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22462729
> 
> 
> Like I mentioned, there were a few moments in this one that had me concerned for things in my room, mainly my surround speakers. I have 4 nails surrounding the perimeter of each of my 4 surround speakers nailed into the shelves so the speakers dont move around and to keep a few of them from literally shaking off the shelves.



All of my speakers are bolted or chained to the walls or ceiling, including the tapped horns. Movies like this make me glad I did that.


Used to have the subs just sitting there, one on top of the other, but one extra hot run with Flight of the Phoenix had the top one just about walk off the bottom one. 124dB at listening position during the plane crash. Got a bunch of angle brackets and bolted them together, then chained them to the wall.


Next step is to get some wood and brace the left wall of the home theater. It's the only one not concrete, and it rattles like crazy when the horns get frisky. There's some stone attached to it around the fireplace - I want to see if I can make those stop falling off when the King Kong LFE hits.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22463230
> 
> 
> All of my speakers are bolted or chained to the walls or ceiling, including the tapped horns. Movies like this make me glad I did that.
> 
> Used to have the subs just sitting there, one on top of the other, but one extra hot run with Flight of the Phoenix had the top one just about walk off the bottom one. 124dB at listening position during the plane crash. Got a bunch of angle brackets and bolted them together, then chained them to the wall.
> 
> Next step is to get some wood and brace the left wall of the home theater. It's the only one not concrete, and it rattles like crazy when the horns get frisky. There's some stone attached to it around the fireplace - I want to see if I can make those stop falling off when the King Kong LFE hits.




But this is what happens when you tie all those big drivers down!














Ian


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22463230
> 
> 
> All of my speakers are bolted or chained to the walls or ceiling, including the tapped horns. Movies like this make me glad I did that.
> 
> Used to have the subs just sitting there, one on top of the other, but one extra hot run with Flight of the Phoenix had the top one just about walk off the bottom one. 124dB at listening position during the plane crash. Got a bunch of angle brackets and bolted them together, then chained them to the wall.
> 
> Next step is to get some wood and brace the left wall of the home theater. It's the only one not concrete, and it rattles like crazy when the horns get frisky. There's some stone attached to it around the fireplace - I want to see if I can make those stop falling off when the King Kong LFE hits.



I love it!







I have my 12/2 anchored to the wall with nails and picture hanging wire so it does not scoot across the floor.


----------



## RugerRell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22460742
> 
> 
> Prometheus - Chapter #32



Care to do one of Chapter #33? Huge let down on my end. Should of had the most bass and extension of any scene in the movie, but I felt and heard hardly anything







. Thanks


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22462564
> 
> 
> Second handle - two? down - 3 to go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabin in the Woods - Chapter 9



This cant be right. The green curve on the top shows clipping but the signal on the right isnt even past 50%. Something is wrong with your settings? Did you calibrate the offset? Otherwise use a signal with a known amplitude and correct it. The fact that you are putting graphs in this thread is great but it would be even better if they showed the correct info.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RugerRell*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22463504
> 
> 
> Care to do one of Chapter #33? Huge let down on my end. Should of had the most bass and extension of any scene in the movie, but I felt and heard hardly anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks



Prometheus - Chapter#32

(with a little part at the end of Chapter #31 and a bigger part from the beginning of Chapter #33)


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22463591
> 
> 
> 1. This cant be right. The green curve on the top shows clipping but the signal on the right isnt even past 50%. Something is wrong with your settings? Did you calibrate the offset?
> 
> 
> 2. Otherwise use a signal with a known amplitude and correct it.
> 
> 
> 3. The fact that you are putting graphs in this thread is great but it would be even better if they showed the correct info.



1. Thank you. This is right, and it is wrong, but it feels very good.










2. As you know - I have had a lot of help during the last months, from great guys in this thread and thanks to you, to adjust my SL parameters...to become correct.


3. Maybe...if you had paid some attention? to what is being written in addition to the graphs? to what is right and wrong? or what is correct and not correct?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22458171
> 
> 
> Regarding JPC's consistent invasions with how his settings are somehow superior to everyone else's (and in particular, mine) but with pretty much zero reference to Movies With Bass:
> 
> 
> There are at least 4 ways to set level in my system and infinite variations therein. The "offset" control is only relevant and has no other significance. Like every other measurement methodology, the results are valuable as a comparative tool, not for lab grade accuracy.
> 
> 
> JPC's graphs go to 24,000 Hz. That means he has to severely compromise the low end resolution, or the entire subwoofer range, to make his graphs. That means that regardless of how correct he thinks his levels are, what good is it when the area of interest has such poor resolution? The answer is, not so much.
> 
> 
> As to the posts about which channel has bass, who here really cares where the low end originates in the mix when it all gets redirected to the SW output after bass management processing? Apparently, JPC does. The rest of us do not. There are several reasons why a soundtrack may contain some or most of its low end in channels other than the .1 channel, but it's irrelevant since we all use bass management.
> 
> 
> I began using SL years back inspired by the old thread. I studied all of the settings used by those who regularly posted graphs in that thread and used an amalgam of them as a starting point. Since then, I've experimented with SpectrumLab as it pertains to graphing 0-120 Hz. I've ended up with what I believe is the easiest to read and most accurate visual presentation with the highest resolution possible using the hardware I have, which is extremely accurate before SpectrumLab.
> 
> 
> Instead of his extremely compressed graphs that contain 8 octaves that are of no interest in this thread and that severely compromise the accuracy in the SW range, JPC should be doing his best to follow the traditional format and settings this and the older thread have fairly consistently used to ADD to the thread instead of constantly derailing it.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, after wading through all of the childish barbs, false accusations, misinterpreted comments and data, negative spew and JPC's badgering about my settings, results and other pseudo-technical irrelevant trivia, I've come to agree with Max. It's not worth the effort.
> 
> 
> I hope the thread thrives because I've enjoyed it more than most of the info this sub forum offers, but I predict that without the objective data it will fade away, as the old thread did after those first slew of SL graph posters moved on.





Another Bosso rant? We disagree on a lot of things. The Spectrumlab settings of offset and dynamic range are two items (among others) that come to mind that we have discussed in the past.



Take a look at Flages charts. See any problem there?


1. It looks like he uses the OFFSET feature to my eyes. He runs out of range on the high end of the top spectrogram. The OFFSET should be set to 0 for setup purposes.


2. Flage also runs out of range at the low end of the upper spectrogram.


3. I setup the dynamic range of Spectrumlab different than the range you and others use in order to keep the top spectrogram in range (upper and lower)for any type of material, including 0 dB FS sine waves.



Now does any of that make Flages charts invalid? No, but they could be "better".



As far as my charts are concerned, I am going to do what I want to do. If you are not interested, don't look at them. Perhaps you can even act like Maxmercy. Just stamp your feet, take your ball and go home!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22463591
> 
> 
> This cant be right. The green curve on the top shows clipping but the signal on the right isnt even past 50%. Something is wrong with your settings? Did you calibrate the offset? Otherwise use a signal with a known amplitude and correct it. The fact that you are putting graphs in this thread is great but it would be even better if they showed the correct info.





Flage just ran out of range on the upper spectrogram. Those dB numbers are relative numbers, and not dB FS numbers. You can not clip on that spectrogram. You can run out of range on the high end and on the low end of the scale (same thing applies to the waterfall).


The amplitude graph on the right side can indicate clipping. Remember that amplitude scale is linear and not log, so 50% represents about 6 dB down from clipping.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22463842
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can even act like Maxmercy. Just stamp your feet, take your ball and go home!



The over/under this time is 3 days.


----------



## buddhamus

Just ran through a quick run through of Prometheus.....even the intro to the movie has some nice bass moments. I quite enjoyed the movie and the soundtrack looks the goods too and it shows in the movie.


----------



## audioguy

In my opinion, there are three key reasons that there are so many varied opinions of LFE in this thread: (1) the room response of the person making the evaluation. If, for example, some room has a 3 to 5 db hump centered at 50hz, then that person will have a much different perspective than someone who does not have that bass issue. Related to that is how well the room is treated for accurate bass; (2) some just have a preference of mid bass punch rather than ULF bass (3) there are those whose subs are not able to accurately reproduce at or near reference volume anything much below 30hz (or in some cases, even above 30hz).


The only criteria that really can be used as a standard is what is on the disc. After that it is opinions and unknown variables.


----------



## MKtheater

To me the movie scene has to wow you, I mean really make you sit up and take notice! Not 90 dBs at 30hz! I have never even scene the whole movie of FOTP and don't know if that movie has other bass besides the plane crash but that plane crash has bass like no other movie! When the plane rolls and the theater room pressurizes and then goes away and then comes back makes you feel like you are experiencing the same thing as the people on the plane. This seen is a 5 star without a doubt and I don't think it goes that low. 5 star scenes all do something unique that has an effect on my body and room that others don't do, I don't care what the frequency is. The graphs usually will confirm this though and recently graphs are showing movies to be OK but people are being wowed, this tells me something is wrong. I can make battleship have a 5 star moment with the right settings but this is not accurate to do for fair comparisons.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein

Since most (if not all) use some manner of bass-management, what format would people prefer to see in these graphs?


LFE only

LFE + re-directed bass (what XO freqency?)

Separates (L,C,R & summed bass w/XO frequency or L,C,R & LFE)


I agree that this will be hard to please all, but it would be nice to get a consensus on some parameters. Do we calibrate individual soundtracks (based on DialNorm values) or have a set calibration based on a reference (-20dB) signal chain?


Some input would be appreciated. I'd really like to contribute something positive to this thread as it has been a MAJOR reason for my interest in bass reproduction, calibration and enjoyable bass-laden movies.


Willing to listen and learn.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22464357
> 
> 
> In my opinion, there are three key reasons that there are so many varied opinions of LFE in this thread: (1) the room response of the person making the evaluation.



Speaking of which, I've been meaning to post that:











Measured with a cheap SPL meter, but at least it gives people an idea what mine's like.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22463842
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can even act like Maxmercy. Just stamp your feet, take your ball and go home!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22463977
> 
> 
> The over/under this time is 3 days.



Yes. Let's bust the balls of one of this threads greatest contributers.







Excellent idea! Not.


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22464444
> 
> 
> To me the movie scene has to wow you, I mean really make you sit up and take notice! Not 90 dBs at 30hz! I have never even scene the whole movie of FOTP and don't know if that movie has other bass besides the plane crash but that plane crash has bass like no other movie! When the plane rolls and the theater room pressurizes and then goes away and then comes back makes you feel like you are experiencing the same thing as the people on the plane. This seen is a 5 star without a doubt and I don't think it goes that low. 5 star scenes all do something unique that has an effect on my body and room that others don't do, I don't care what the frequency is. The graphs usually will confirm this though and recently graphs are showing movies to be OK but people are being wowed, this tells me something is wrong. I can make battleship have a 5 star moment with the right settings but this is not accurate to do for fair comparisons.



I agree MK (did I just say that





















). I really don't know what all the fuss is about. If the graphs are taken directly from the disk then everyone will know what ULF is available on the disk. Outside of idle curiosity, I really don't give a rats ass what someones in room response is, but I do find the from the disk graphs interesting.


I also found the discussions (at least the civil ones) with FilmMixer very interesting.


Regarding FOTF, I have seen the entire movie and it really isn't a bad film and there are some other good bass moments. Watch the ending credits for some good to great music and if you hang in there until the very end, there is an airplane fly over that has nice bass and super surround effects. Of course, my system is severely crippled in terms of ULF so I really have no justification in posting here ... but thanks for hearing me out.


----------



## datranz

just finished batman (dark knight return part 1) animated. my new ref bass movie. 5 star bass. good movie btw. sorry but no graph to back it up.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5640#post_22464664
> 
> 
> I agree MK (did I just say that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I really don't know what all the fuss is about. If the graphs are taken directly from the disk then everyone will know what ULF is available on the disk. Outside of idle curiosity, I really don't give a rats ass what someones in room response is, but I do find the from the disk graphs interesting.
> 
> I also found the discussions (at least the civil ones) with FilmMixer very interesting.
> 
> Regarding FOTF, I have seen the entire movie and it really isn't a bad film and there are some other good bass moments. Watch the ending credits for some good to great music and if you hang in there until the very end, there is an airplane fly over that has nice bass and super surround effects. Of course, my system is severely crippled in terms of ULF so I really have no justification in posting here ... but thanks for hearing me out.



Your ULF's are not crippled, just not flat. You have two high excursion 18's sealed for your ULF's so you still experience them. You notice them more and more when they are flat, that is all. IMHO, for you to even want a sealed system you would need quad CapS2's. Why? Because until you equal the 20hz and above any bass system will be lacking. You have to get what you are used to to begin with with the flat response to 5hz. So quad S2's will equal what you have now 20hz and above but then you will have 12 dBs more output below 20hz! I bet you will notice that difference!


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5640#post_22464746
> 
> 
> Your ULF's are not crippled, just not flat. You have two high excursion 18's sealed for your ULF's so you still experience them. You notice them more and more when they are flat, that is all. IMHO, for you to even want a sealed system you would need quad CapS2's. Why? Because until you equal the 20hz and above any bass system will be lacking. You have to get what you are used to to begin with with the flat response to 5hz. So quad S2's will equal what you have now 20hz and above but then you will have 12 dBs more output below 20hz! I bet you will notice that difference!



I might ...







but I'm just not convinced that the introduction of another EQ to bring down the 20-70Hz and boost the


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5640#post_22464792
> 
> 
> I might ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm just not convinced that the introduction of another EQ to bring down the 20-70Hz and boost the


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5640#post_22464792
> 
> 
> If I ever hear a system that knocks my socks off with ULF then that may get me moving in that direction.


Im right down the street. Just say when.


----------



## bsoko2

3 of my favorite plane crashes:


Flight of the Phoenix

Knowing

The Grey


----------



## Scott Simonian

Don't forget the one in Cast Away is pretty good as is the one from Fight Club.


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5640#post_22464826
> 
> 
> I understand, just think though what 12 dBs of output would do. I really believe people don't give it a fair shake and don't compare apples to apples. The only way it would wow you is to try quad capS2's. You are used to awesome output above 20hz so no matter what you need to keep that the same.



If I were ever to make a move in that direction, it would probably be an IB setup. My HT's front wall has an attic space directly behind and it would be easy to build. As I said, if I ever have a chance to hear a balanced system with copious 5-20Khz output like your's, I'b be interested. Bass heavy systems that don't address the 99% are of no interest to me.


----------



## djoberg

The credits are rolling on _The Cabin in the Woods_ and I'm still looking for any possible structural damage in my Home Theater....so far, everything looks intact!

















I've seen most of the 5 Star movies and this one competes very well with them, with several scenes (I suspect) below 20 Hz. The last scene (perhaps lasting a good 10 minutes) had some of the best wall/floor-shaking bass I've heard in a quite awhile. I turned it up to near reference volume (my wife is gone







); it was a good workout for my SVS PC-12. This should come in at at least 4.5 Stars, if not 5.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22463842
> 
> 
> Another Bosso rant? We disagree on a lot of things. The Spectrumlab settings of offset and dynamic range are two items (among others) that come to mind that we have discussed in the past.
> 
> Take a look at Flages charts. See any problem there?
> 
> 1. It looks like he uses the OFFSET feature to my eyes. He runs out of range on the high end of the top spectrogram. The OFFSET should be set to 0 for setup purposes.
> 
> 2. Flage also runs out of range at the low end of the upper spectrogram.
> 
> 3. I setup the dynamic range of Spectrumlab different than the range you and others use in order to keep the top spectrogram in range (upper and lower)for any type of material, including 0 dB FS sine waves.
> 
> Now does any of that make Flages charts invalid? No, but they could be "better".
> 
> As far as my charts are concerned, I am going to do what I want to do. If you are not interested, don't look at them. Perhaps you can even act like Maxmercy. Just stamp your feet, take your ball and go home!



Let's not deflect by pointing out another members graphs, shall we?


First, yeah, I don't like your graphs and never look at them, but thanks for the suggestion anyway. It's nothing personal, it's just that this is a Movies With Bass thread and your graphs have just about totally useless data in the 0-120 Hz range.


As I said before, in order to get data on your graph to 24,000 Hz, you have to use settings that end up turning the 1st 2 octaves into a single, unreadable blob and not much worth seeing above that until the content reaches 30 Hz or so.


This is evident in your graphs, which, like the one cited below, are usually of "random movies".











Instead of your usual contentious and condescending posts, why don't YOU try to be more like Max and post some data that pertains to this thread with a usable degree of accuracy?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22464357
> 
> 
> In my opinion, there are three key reasons that there are so many varied opinions of LFE in this thread: (1) the room response of the person making the evaluation. If, for example, some room has a 3 to 5 db hump centered at 50hz, then that person will have a much different perspective than someone who does not have that bass issue. Related to that is how well the room is treated for accurate bass; (2) some just have a preference of mid bass punch rather than ULF bass (3) there are those whose subs are not able to accurately reproduce at or near reference volume anything much below 30hz (or in some cases, even above 30hz).
> 
> The only criteria that really can be used as a standard is what is on the disc. After that it is opinions and unknown variables.



To repeat for those who aren't aware, I'm the only person who posts mic'd SpecLab caps. The only reason I do is because my measurement system is flat to 2 Hz and SL rolls off around 3 Hz for everyone, regardless of the method used to make the graphs. More important, as shown above, is the resolution of the settings and sound card used. The accuracy of the graphs I post is specific to 0-120 Hz with resolution to a fraction of an octave to 4 Hz. If there was a marked difference between the direct feed vs the mic'd playback, I would use the more accurate method. The reason I don't bother to run the feed off the player is that it's a PITA that requires reconfiguring my interface and cabling back and forth from its real purpose, which is to measure FR in my room, not to make spectrograms.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dr. Spankenstein*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22464553
> 
> 
> Since most (if not all) use some manner of bass-management, what format would people prefer to see in these graphs?
> 
> LFE only
> 
> LFE + re-directed bass (what XO freqency?)
> 
> Separates (L,C,R & summed bass w/XO frequency or L,C,R & LFE)
> 
> I agree that this will be hard to please all, but it would be nice to get a consensus on some parameters. Do we calibrate individual soundtracks (based on DialNorm values) or have a set calibration based on a reference (-20dB) signal chain?
> 
> Some input would be appreciated. I'd really like to contribute something positive to this thread as it has been a MAJOR reason for my interest in bass reproduction, calibration and enjoyable bass-laden movies.
> 
> Willing to listen and learn.



Virtually every person who follows this thread uses the single, summed SW output which contains bass from all channels, redirected to the AVR processors summing block where it's level matched and summed with the .1 channels bass.


Most every AVR and Preamp I'm aware of keeps the .1 channel intact to 120 Hz regardless of the LPF chosen for redirected bass. If you take the feed from your AVR SW out, use 120 Hz as the RB LPF. Setting it any higher will yield virtually zero difference in the graphs.


Calibration is irrelevant. All of this talk about setting the 0dBFS value accurately is a waste of time.


From SpecLab: *To realize absolute voltage readings, level readings in dBuV, etc, the program needs to know the relation between input voltage and A/D converter value.*

This requires an accurate oscilloscope and a procedure for Amplitude Calibration to be followed as instructed. But there are many other settings that affect accuracy to a much more relevant degree than amplitude.


Contrary to JPC's derailing comments about the offset feature, that's exactly what the feature is for. If, for example, you use a different color scale that's more coarse, a much lower resolution FFT setting, a scroll speed that doesn't suit your settings, etc., it will be much harder or impossible to see any accuracy that was aimed for in other settings like amplitude.


Just as in Ilkka's, AVTalk's and Josh's ground plane measurements, what is most important is the relative comparison amongst each body of work, not that they are all absolutely of the same accuracy, which is impossible to achieve.


Everyone who post SL graphs should be using the same settings. This has been attempted many times in the past, but each member who graphs believes he has the best settings, so it never happened. Even though I tried to host SL and my settings, which are easily uploaded into SL, I received questions from members who were already changing some of the settings before they ever posted a graph. Short of a universal settings file, the quest for amplitude accuracy is not anywhere near at the top of the list.


Most soundtracks have peaks at center frequencies that don't exceed -3 to -5dBFS, which is simple to see by matching your color scale with your results, using the offset function.


----------



## Spanglo

Yup, Cabin in the Woods at the 51 min mark the bass exposed rattles I never heard before... good stuff. That scene and the tail end of the movie had the only bass I noticed.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22464444
> 
> 
> To me the movie scene has to wow you, I mean really make you sit up and take notice! Not 90 dBs at 30hz! I have never even scene the whole movie of FOTP and don't know if that movie has other bass besides the plane crash but that plane crash has bass like no other movie! When the plane rolls and the theater room pressurizes and then goes away and then comes back makes you feel like you are experiencing the same thing as the people on the plane. This seen is a 5 star without a doubt and I don't think it goes that low. 5 star scenes all do something unique that has an effect on my body and room that others don't do, I don't care what the frequency is. The graphs usually will confirm this though and recently graphs are showing movies to be OK but people are being wowed, this tells me something is wrong. I can make battleship have a 5 star moment with the right settings but this is not accurate to do for fair comparisons.



This post is spot on. And, your description of the scene in FOTP matches the SL caps done by Weezer (who is one of the guys who got me interested in making a SL library of scenes from movies I own and others might be interested in seeing) back when the DVD was released. This post shows your progression of system changes and upgrades as well, including measurement capability, IMO.


Whodathunk that it would ever get to the point in this forum that striving for accurate reproduction would be chided as, not only a waste of time, but a nauseatingly bad thing to do.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5640#post_22465163
> 
> 
> accurate reproduction would be chided as, not only a waste of time, but a nauseatingly bad thing to do.



Can you point to some posts that say that?


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5640#post_22464945
> 
> 
> Don't forget the one in Cast Away is pretty good as is the one from Fight Club.


I don't guess I'll ever forget the first time I saw Fight Club (the plane scene) at home. Totally unexpected. I still don't know where that pair of underwear is.


Can't believe that after all this time I still haven't seen FOTP (other than on tv, which is probably why I never bothered to rent it for the home theater).


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5640#post_22465595
> 
> 
> I don't guess I'll ever forget the first time I saw Fight Club (the plane scene) at home. Totally unexpected. I still don't know where that pair of underwear is.
> 
> Can't believe that after all this time I still haven't seen FOTP (other than on tv, which is probably why I never bothered to rent it for the home theater).



It is worth a rent Stephen even if you only check out the Plane crash. Like many here, it is my favorite of the plane crash demo caliber scenes from various films.


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5640#post_22466230
> 
> 
> It is worth a rent Stephen even if you only check out the Plane crash. Like many here, it is my favorite of the plane crash demo caliber scenes from various films.


Yeah, I know. I'm just lazy. I may make that a goal of mine once one of my sub amps gets back from the doctor. Not going to listen to a top rated LFE track with one sub. That's just crazy.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5640#post_22466268
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know. I'm just lazy. I may make that a goal of mine once one of my sub amps gets back from the doctor. Not going to listen to a top rated LFE track with one sub. That's just crazy.



I dont blame you one bit.







I went through the same thing this time last year as you know.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5550#post_22456232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22456028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5520#post_22455985
> 
> 
> I think Bosso rated Hunger Games a 5, but it's on the list as a 3.5. He provided graphs, but the scenes with such content were very few and far between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, people need to read more and skim less.
> 
> 
> I said I was rating HG a 5 for the sole reason that it proved beyond a doubt that sound designers know exactly what content they're dealing with and that it in no way could be "unintended artifact" because someone had to spin the generator knob from 'x' Hx to 'x' Hz below 20 Hz.
> 
> 
> It has nothing whatever to do with content or the standard star rating. It is just that it can be used heretofore as a reference to refute the incredibly errant "They can't monitor the content so everything below 20 Hz is unintended artifact", a ridiculous statement that resurfaces in some form every year since I've been a member here. That makes it a 5 score. IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see any unintended content on the waterfall shown below?
> 
> 
> How would you rate the bass on the Bosso scale?
Click to expand...





The above was the original question that you chose not answer. I guess you have a hard time reading charts without having the name of a movie for a reference. I guess that moves you directly into the subjective camp!


I also notice that you mention this one time use of a random movie in your posting below. Can you name the movie?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5640#post_22465076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22463842
> 
> 
> Another Bosso rant? We disagree on a lot of things. The Spectrumlab settings of offset and dynamic range are two items (among others) that come to mind that we have discussed in the past.
> 
> Take a look at Flages charts. See any problem there?
> 
> 1. It looks like he uses the OFFSET feature to my eyes. He runs out of range on the high end of the top spectrogram. The OFFSET should be set to 0 for setup purposes.
> 
> 2. Flage also runs out of range at the low end of the upper spectrogram.
> 
> 3. I setup the dynamic range of Spectrumlab different than the range you and others use in order to keep the top spectrogram in range (upper and lower)for any type of material, including 0 dB FS sine waves.
> 
> Now does any of that make Flages charts invalid? No, but they could be "better".
> 
> As far as my charts are concerned, I am going to do what I want to do. If you are not interested, don't look at them. Perhaps you can even act like Maxmercy. Just stamp your feet, take your ball and go home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not deflect by pointing out another members graphs, shall we?
> 
> 
> First, yeah, I don't like your graphs and never look at them, but thanks for the suggestion anyway. It's nothing personal, it's just that this is a Movies With Bass thread and your graphs have just about totally useless data in the 0-120 Hz range.
> 
> 
> As I said before, in order to get data on your graph to 24,000 Hz, you have to use settings that end up turning the 1st 2 octaves into a single, unreadable blob and not much worth seeing above that until the content reaches 30 Hz or so.
> 
> 
> This is evident in your graphs, which, like the one cited below, are usually of "random movies".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of your usual contentious and condescending posts, why don't YOU try to be more like Max and post some data that pertains to this thread with a usable degree of accuracy?
Click to expand...




The graph below my graph probably shows an error message in the SL program (AKA scoll speed to fast). The waterfall is a smeared mess which indicates too fast a scroll speed for the resolution that is being used. Take a look at Flages setup. No smears there.


In addition, the red colors (red and dark red) cover what about 20 dB of range. That +/- 10 dB range does not tell you very much at all.


The resolution that you use (.73 Hz per bin) for SL is 1 step "better" than the resolution that I use (1.47 Hz per bin). However, that .73 Hz resolution has a very slow response time.. No matter how you look at it a 1.5 Hz resolution is still pretty darn good when balanced against speed. Your FFT overlap is pretty high.


64000 frequency bins as compared with 32000 frequency bins.

Resolution of .73 Hz as compared with 1.47 Hz.

Time to calculate one FFT is 1.37 seconds compared with .683 seconds.

Overlap between lines 89.7% as compared with 79.5%.


I get a warning if I use that .73 Hz resolution. The warning can be seen in the Memory tab.




In addition you should always show the upper spectrogram, the amplitude graph as well as the color scale when you post a waterfall. I find that a chart is almost useless without those minor details being shown.





As a further note, for some reason my waterfalls do not show up as clear as they used to be on AVS. Not sure of the reason for that.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5640#post_22465076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dr. Spankenstein*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22464553
> 
> 
> Since most (if not all) use some manner of bass-management, what format would people prefer to see in these graphs?
> 
> LFE only
> 
> LFE + re-directed bass (what XO freqency?)
> 
> Separates (L,C,R & summed bass w/XO frequency or L,C,R & LFE)
> 
> I agree that this will be hard to please all, but it would be nice to get a consensus on some parameters. Do we calibrate individual soundtracks (based on DialNorm values) or have a set calibration based on a reference (-20dB) signal chain?
> 
> Some input would be appreciated. I'd really like to contribute something positive to this thread as it has been a MAJOR reason for my interest in bass reproduction, calibration and enjoyable bass-laden movies.
> 
> Willing to listen and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virtually every person who follows this thread uses the single, summed SW output which contains bass from all channels, redirected to the AVR processors summing block where it's level matched and summed with the .1 channels bass.
> 
> 
> Most every AVR and Preamp I'm aware of keeps the .1 channel intact to 120 Hz regardless of the LPF chosen for redirected bass. If you take the feed from your AVR SW out, use 120 Hz as the RB LPF. Setting it any higher will yield virtually zero difference in the graphs.
> 
> *Calibration is irrelevant. All of this talk about setting the 0dBFS value accurately is a waste of time*.
> 
> 
> From SpecLab: *To realize absolute voltage readings, level readings in dBuV, etc, the program needs to know the relation between input voltage and A/D converter value.*
> 
> This requires an accurate oscilloscope and a procedure for Amplitude Calibration to be followed as instructed. But there are many other settings that affect accuracy to a much more relevant degree than amplitude.
> 
> 
> Contrary to JPC's derailing comments about the offset feature, that's exactly what the feature is for. If, for example, you use a different color scale that's more coarse, a much lower resolution FFT setting, a scroll speed that doesn't suit your settings, etc., it will be much harder or impossible to see any accuracy that was aimed for in other settings like amplitude.
> 
> 
> Just as in Ilkka's, AVTalk's and Josh's ground plane measurements, what is most important is the relative comparison amongst each body of work, not that they are all absolutely of the same accuracy, which is impossible to achieve.
> 
> 
> Everyone who post SL graphs should be using the same settings. This has been attempted many times in the past, but each member who graphs believes he has the best settings, so it never happened. Even though I tried to host SL and my settings, which are easily uploaded into SL, I received questions from members who were already changing some of the settings before they ever posted a graph. Short of a universal settings file, the quest for amplitude accuracy is not anywhere near at the top of the list.
> 
> *Most soundtracks have peaks at center frequencies that don't exceed -3 to -5dBFS, which is simple to see by matching your color scale with your results, using the offset function*.
Click to expand...




No one who has posted on this thread has suggested calibrating the dB scale as a voltage reading. You are the sole person who has made that connection. I did post a chart on why the -20 dB FS point is defined as "reference level".


You said:


"Calibration is irrelevant. All of this talk about setting the 0dBFS value accurately is a waste of time."


and


"Most soundtracks have peaks at center frequencies that don't exceed -3 to -5dBFS, which is simple to see by matching your color scale with your results, using the offset function."




Could you elaborate on that a bit. I don't know what you mean so I will give you the benefit of the doubt for now. Not positive what you mean by matching colors to dB FS levels via the OFFSET function.


A picture is worth a thousand words!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22464596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22463842
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can even act like Maxmercy. Just stamp your feet, take your ball and go home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22463977
> 
> 
> The over/under this time is 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Let's bust the balls of one of this threads greatest contributers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent idea! Not.
Click to expand...



I thought that I was giving Bosso a hard time. I guess not if you say so!










After Maxmercy had the meltdown over rating of The Avengers in the bass in movies thread, Maxmercy decided to run away. After all, the owner of this thread has no right to give an official 4.5 star rating to the Avengers when Max says otherwise.


Maybe you missed the message.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22462750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubscribed.
> 
> 
> 
> JSS


----------



## Flageborg

Boosobass is great - recording "live" from his system... Thumbs up!!!


I am only recording what is on the disc, BUT I am having a lot of fun - with ability to experience all the ULF there is...in my system











When finally our "survivor(s)" meets director...









Cabin in the Woods - Chapter 14


----------



## wingnut4772

Too much bickering. I'm unsubscribing too.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5640#post_22466594
> 
> 
> The graph below my graph probably shows an error message in the SL program (AKA scoll speed to fast). The waterfall is a smeared mess which indicates too fast a scroll speed for the resolution that is being used. Take a look at Flages setup. No smears there.
> 
> In addition, the red colors (red and dark red) cover what about 20 dB of range. That +/- 10 dB range does not tell you very much at all.
> 
> The resolution that you use (.73 Hz per bin) for SL is 1 step "better" than the resolution that I use (1.47 Hz per bin). However, that .73 Hz resolution has a very slow response time.. No matter how you look at it a 1.5 Hz resolution is still pretty darn good when balanced against speed. Your FFT overlap is pretty high.
> 
> 64000 frequency bins as compared with 32000 frequency bins.
> 
> Resolution of .73 Hz as compared with 1.47 Hz.
> 
> Time to calculate one FFT is 1.37 seconds compared with .683 seconds.
> 
> Overlap between lines 89.7% as compared with 79.5%.
> 
> I get a warning if I use that .73 Hz resolution. The warning can be seen in the Memory tab.
> 
> In addition you should always show the upper spectrogram, the amplitude graph as well as the color scale when you post a waterfall. I find that a chart is almost useless without those minor details being shown.
> 
> As a further note, for some reason my waterfalls do not show up as clear as they used to be on AVS. Not sure of the reason for that.



You have resolution confused. You're guessing my settings incorrectly as well. My scroll speed reflects capturing a scene of LFE in high resolution. Flageborg's scroll speed captures an entire chapter on one graph. Far too compressed to see details or to even pick a scene out of the graph. We're not graphing radio signals from space.


People ask for graphs of content at very specific time stamps, not entire chapters of the soundtrack.


Since you haven't paid much attention to the graphs I've posted in the past, here's an analysis of your graph blown up from 3-10 Hz vs one of mine blown up in the same range, ignoring that you use a log scale vs the typical (and much easier to read) linear scale:











As you cans see, my color scale is higher resolution than the one you prefer and the low end resolution is magnitudes higher. This is simply because you spread your bins across 24,000 Hz and I concentrate on the subject frequencies of this thread. Movies With Bass, not; Movies With Dog Whistles.


Your graphs have no relevance to this thread, no one can read them because they're unreadable and you should give the whole "my SL is better than yours" mantra because they aren't, not in any way, shape or form. Still, other than someone occasionally just coming out and saying they can't read your graphs as they pertain to Movies With Bass, no one has treated you like the child you treat others here regularly as.


You can concentrate SL on many different things and it has many applications. I chose to go with the threads original posters' settings and improve them for mic'ing at the LP in my theater and others' theaters because there is no better tool for seeing what your system is doing with what it's being fed. FR, harmonic distortion and other anomalies are easily spotted using actual source in real life vs sine waves and sine sweeps or, worse yet, "holy cow, it flaps my pants". It's a shame we have people like you who have only ever criticized others efforts in this thread (wrongly in most cases) for no apparent reason. It's a bigger shame that people like RMK claim that they couldn't give a rodents butt about accurate reproduction and tools to reveal it (which is obviously untrue) and use that to derail this thread. It's a shame that guys like GaryJ regularly pop in for years with nothing but a snide one-liner barb to contribute.


I used to share the graphs here, but recently it's just an effort that pays less than it costs. Yes, I'll be taking my ball and going home. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## javi404

I've been working my way through breaking bad on netflix on my roku and I cam across one of those oh-**** moments where I had to turn the volume down (it was late at night on a week night)


check out episode 25 (S3:E5)

I don't know how much sub 20Hz content was in that first scene but I definitely felt like I was right there in the scene.


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5600_100#post_22462081
> 
> 
> No, star ratings will stay. Though there is some work to do on some titles and maybe new category, i don’t know.



All of the bickering over Avengers got me thinking. There really are a lot of of factors that affect ratings, and I don’t think anyone can totally avoid them. Avengers is one of the most enjoyable and entertaining movies on the list, and it does have a lot of bass impact. But with almost no ULF, it obviously does not belong at the top of the list, but possibly higher than other movies with an equal amount of ULF because of these additional hard to quantify factors.


Adding some categories might help with this, but then at the end of the day, this is the “Bass Movies with Frequency Charts” thread. This the place where the ULF lovers hang. I love that, and I don’t want it to change. Adding things about the entertainment value, or impact, or anything of that nature would just further degrade this thread in my opinion. The posts I most enjoy reading are from the guys with flat response to single digits, and FilmMixer because of his insights into the process that goes into the content creation.


It saddens me to see some of the best contributors being run off by trolls and overly enthusiastic people that really don’t have much to contribute.


So my proposal is not to add categories, I propose that LFE Man simply put a little more stock in the ratings coming from the guys with known good systems, and maybe bring in some actual AVS moderators to warn/kick the people that had rather argue and post off-topic comments than contribute ratings and/or charts.


I want to say a special thanks to LFE Man for this thread, and for the work that has gone into the first post. I am afraid to mention names as I’ll leave out some good ones, but also thanks to all of you that have phenomenal home systems that are willing to share your insights and experiences. I dream of someday having a home system like that. Mine is pretty good, but nothing like some here. I only get a taste of the upper end of ULF (16Hz or so) with my HSU VTF-3 MK3, but even with that, I’ve found a lot of enjoyable bass movies/scenes through this thread I would have otherwise overlooked.


----------



## Flageborg

Cabin in the Woods - Chapter 15

(all recordings from "Cabin in the Woods" are done at the same level as Prometheus...







)



Long version












Short version - the Hand


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

Bosso, the following wil explain what I mean regarding "resolution and speed". Charts were made the way that you prefer. All settings / levels were identical except as noted.




These settings should be similar to your settings. Slow update speed and smeared detail.


FFT 32768


FFT Divisor 8


Offset = +5


 







These setting are the settings that I would use. Faster update speed and no smeared detail.


FFT 32768


FFT Divisor 2


Offset = 0


 






Full range, Log scale, same resolution as above. Note that the definition of bass does not stop at frequencies in the 100 -120 hz area.


 






Wideband noise speed / detail test.


Identical signal for all.


Generator turned on for 4 different time periods:


First - a 1000 and 1 count.


Second - a 1000 and 1, 1000 and 2 count.


Third - a 1000 and 1 count, 1000 and 2 count and a 1000 and 3 count.


Forth - a 1000 and 1 count, 1000 and 2 count, a 1000 and 3 count, and a 1000 and 4 count.



As you can easily see, the finer resolution frequency responses (lower 4 on chart) look different for each individual signal on time period.


The lower resolution and faster response FFTs (upper 4) look identical for each individual signal on time period.


----------



## tony123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javi404*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5640#post_22467346
> 
> 
> I've been working my way through breaking bad on netflix on my roku and I cam across one of those oh-**** moments where I had to turn the volume down (it was late at night on a week night)
> 
> check out episode 25 (S3:E5)
> 
> I don't know how much sub 20Hz content was in that first scene but I definitely felt like I was right there in the scene.



We're watching "Once Upon a Time" as a family on Netflix streaming through the PS3, and there have been many sub 20hz moments. It's very promising for the future of streaming. A year ago, I thought we may be 5-8 years away from streaming competing with bluray. But it's already very close for my requirements.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22463977
> 
> 
> The over/under this time is 3 days.



As usual, incredibly meaningful post. It will help many improve the performance of their AV systems.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsoko2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5640#post_22464915
> 
> 
> 3 of my favorite plane crashes:
> 
> Flight of the Phoenix
> 
> Knowing
> 
> The Grey



The plane crash in Knowing, when played really loud (reference or more), is one of the most realistic scenes I can think of. Part of that comes from overall envelopment of the sound. The room pressurization of FOTP is unique but for overall realism, I give the nod to Knowing.


----------



## carp

I watched Avengers for the first time last night. Wow was I disappointed. Not in the movie itself, or the bass which wasn't the best I've heard but wasn't too bad.


I had a bunch of my wife's family over so I set up everything before they got here. I took out my masking panels, zoomed to 2:35:1 and made sure it was all good to go. Everyone gets here and I pop in the movie and - what the hell?? - seriously? No 2:35:1??


I'm really surprised by that. I just assumed it would be a "real" movie (that's what her family refers to 2:35:1 when they come over, skinny aspect ration movies seem lame in comparison).


Oh well, not the end of the world but I just couldn't believe that a huge action movie like this wouldn't be in the "correct" aspect ratio. I hope this isn't a sign of things to come with more movies being "skinny". It doesn't bother me with girly romantic comedies... but action movies need to be "real movies".


I know that's off topic, sorry.


----------



## Mihadis

The movie was purposely shot in 16:9, so that is the correct aspect ratio.


----------



## carp

That's why I put "correct" in quotes. I'm quite aware (now) that is how the movie was shot. I'm just saying I prefer WIDE screen.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5670#post_22468464
> 
> 
> That's why I put "correct" in quotes. I'm quite aware (now) that is how the movie was shot. I'm just saying I prefer WIDE screen.



I am with it sucks real movies should be in 2:35 , unfortunately it is Disney for the masses







of course I own all the Disney classics


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

For some 16:9 movies, I just zoom it to fill the screen anyway - crop off the top and bottom (I have black velvet panels above and below the screen that do a pretty good job of swallowing up the cropped content). Doesn't work for everything, but for some titles it works well. Director's intent be damned.


----------



## Toe

Revisited Insidious last night and feel my 3.5 rating last year is a bit to high. I would go 3 at best for this one, maybe 2.5. Nothing wrong with it from my perspective, just nothing really worth mentioning either from a bass standpoint.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5670#post_22468509
> 
> 
> For some 16:9 movies, I just zoom it to fill the screen anyway - crop off the top and bottom (I have black velvet panels above and below the screen that do a pretty good job of swallowing up the cropped content). Doesn't work for everything, but for some titles it works well. Director's intent be damned.



Me too!


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5670#post_22468509
> 
> 
> For some 16:9 movies, I just zoom it to fill the screen anyway - crop off the top and bottom (I have black velvet panels above and below the screen that do a pretty good job of swallowing up the cropped content). Doesn't work for everything, but for some titles it works well. Director's intent be damned.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5670#post_22468905
> 
> 
> Me too!















You guys can't be serious! Your losing up to a third of the picture and you are reducing the resolution!












Ian


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5670#post_22468304
> 
> 
> As usual, incredibly meaningful post. It will help many improve the performance of their AV systems.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5670#post_22468905
> 
> 
> Me too!


dittos


----------



## kemiza

Watched The Raid: Redemption last night. The bass was crazy!!!


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5670#post_22469290
> 
> 
> You guys can't be serious! Your losing up to a third of the picture and you are reducing the resolution!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



Haha, yup, I am just a rebel


----------



## javi404




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5640#post_22467839
> 
> 
> We're watching "Once Upon a Time" as a family on Netflix streaming through the PS3, and there have been many sub 20hz moments. It's very promising for the future of streaming. A year ago, I thought we may be 5-8 years away from streaming competing with bluray. But it's already very close for my requirements.



Tony, I haven't checked on my PS3 because I primarily use the roku for streaming but once I found the setting in netflix for roku to turn on dolby digital + I was a happy camper.

Its a shame netflix doesn't have the all the content it could.


----------



## venkatesh_m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22450923
> 
> 
> Anyone have a speclab shot on the Dolby intro from The Art of Flight? Nothing ultra deep but great tactile energy (my hair literally moved on that one).



This is the Dolby Intro from Art of Flight


----------



## venkatesh_m

Iron Sky


I only watched the first 20mins or so. This one does not show any signs of filters being applied.


Some speclab captures of some scenes from the 1st 15mins.


Iron Sky Main Menu

 


Space Craft shot and destroyed and Main Title "Iron Sky" words come up on screen.

 


Moon Station Door Opened

 


Will post more speclabs once I note down other scenes with bass in them.


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *venkatesh_m*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5670#post_22470193
> 
> 
> This is the Dolby Intro from Art of Flight



Thanks! Kinda what I thought it would be.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5460#post_22450923
> 
> 
> Anyone have a speclab shot on the Dolby intro from The Art of Flight?
> 
> Nothing ultra deep but great tactile energy (my hair literally moved on that one).



Yes, we have - several









Nothing ultra deep??? Maybe its time to dig deeper...?










(this recording is done at the same level as Prometheus)


----------



## Skylinestar

I'm planning to get Flight of the Phoenix in DVD version (I heard it has crappy storyline, BD will be a waste).

Is the bass quality almost equivalent to the BD version?


I have heard WOTW plain DTS track and it's just damn awesome.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5670#post_22470446
> 
> 
> I'm planning to get Flight of the Phoenix in DVD version (I heard it has crappy storyline, BD will be a waste).
> 
> Is the bass quality almost equivalent to the BD version?



I just have the DVD - pan and scan version at that. Never felt any need to get the Blu-Ray. The DTS and Dolby Digital tracks on FotP are pretty much identical for LFE. It's not like War of the Worlds where you need the DTS track for the best LFE.


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5670#post_22470347
> 
> 
> Yes, we have - several
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing ultra deep??? Maybe its time to dig deeper...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this recording is done at the same level as Prometheus)



Thanks! That's an awesome opening at reference. I'm good to 10hz, looks like there's some more stuff going on down from there.


----------



## D.T.MIKE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5610#post_22462176
> 
> 
> Cabin in the woods - It was on todays to-do-list...
> 
> Now its DONE -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PURE ULF MADNESS !!!


Thanks again Flageborg for taking the time and posting all these charts. Cabin In The Woods turned from a rental to a buy for me after giving it a watch!







Attached is a raw sweep sub only no E.Q. in my room when I was comparing two different amps with my passive sub. Just a frame of reference to show system response when making a comment concerning bass in a movie.







mq600 with crown.jpg 47k .jpg file


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5670#post_22471194
> 
> 
> Thanks again Flageborg for taking the time and posting all these charts. Cabin In The Woods turned from a rental to a buy for me after giving it a watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached is a raw sweep sub only no E.Q. in my room when I was comparing two different amps with my passive sub. Just a frame of reference to show system response when making a comment concerning bass in a movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mq600 with crown.jpg 47k .jpg file



Thank you.

CITW turns out to be a "must-have" when it comes to demo-material for us who have systems which can demonstrate real ULF...


----------



## bradymartin

today i watched 3 blu rays. im using a budget system, the pioneer andrew jones 51 towers, c21 center and 21 surrounds. denon 1712 receiver and budget bic-f12 subwoofer. i upped the subwoofer 5 decibles from where audyssey set it at.


i watched the avengers first. the movie itself i rate a B-, not sure why all the hype. my main criticism is for a God, Loki sure was weak. bass was good though


then i watched return of the king, only the olyphant battle. dayum that was sweet with all the elephant stomping. loved it


finally 5 minutes ago i watched knowing blu ray (only the airplane crash scene). HOLY MOSES i played that over and over and over at -10.

at -5 i couldnt take that screeching sound of the wing hitting the ground and cars. but my goodness that scene was incredible


my legs feel like they are on queer street right now.


i cant imagine what these scenes would be like with a real subwoofer but how much better can a subwoofer get really. that was some heart pounding bass.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5670#post_22470446
> 
> 
> I'm planning to get Flight of the Phoenix in DVD version (I heard it has crappy storyline, *BD will be a waste*).
> 
> Is the bass quality almost equivalent to the BD version?
> 
> I have heard WOTW plain DTS track and it's just damn awesome.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5670#post_22470736
> 
> 
> I just have the DVD - *pan and scan version at that.* Never felt any need to get the Blu-Ray. The DTS and Dolby Digital tracks on FotP are pretty much identical for LFE. It's not like War of the Worlds where you need the DTS track for the best LFE.













Guys... the BD is $6 at Amazon on Blu-ray. Lol. Get the Blu-ray if you're going to bother with it at all.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradymartin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5670#post_22472160
> 
> 
> today i watched 3 blu rays. im using
> 
> a budget system, the pioneer andrew jones 51 towers, c21 center and 21 surrounds. denon 1712 receiver and budget bic-f12 subwoofer. i upped the subwoofer 5 decibles from where audyssey set it at.
> 
> i watched the avengers first. the movie itself i rate a B-, not sure why all the hype. my main criticism is for a God, Loki sure was weak. bass was good though
> 
> then i watched return of the king, only the olyphant battle. dayum that was sweet with all the elephant stomping. loved it
> 
> finally 5 minutes ago i watched knowing blu ray (only the airplane crash scene). HOLY MOSES i played that over and over and over at -10.
> 
> at -5 i couldnt take that screeching sound of the wing hitting the ground and cars. but my goodness that scene was incredible
> 
> my legs feel like they are on queer street right now.
> 
> i cant imagine what these scenes would be like with a real subwoofer but how much better can a subwoofer get really. that was some heart pounding bass.



Loci is actually an Ice Giant. He was a defect for being so small. Much stronger than captain America but weaker than Thor. Did you actually think he can take hulk who is the strongest?


----------



## bradymartin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5670#post_22472382
> 
> 
> Loci is actually an Ice Giant. He was a defect for being so small. Much stronger than captain America but weaker than Thor. Did you actually think he can take hulk who is the strongest?



i dont follow comic books so you probably know much more than i do. when the hulk first came out decades ago, he could barely defeat a grizzly bear.

the hulk is way too overpowered these days.


also, i didnt know loki was just an ice giant, not a God.


that being said, Loki said i am a God just before the hulk obliterated him.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5670#post_22468405
> 
> 
> I watched Avengers for the first time last night. Wow was I disappointed. Not in the movie itself, or the bass which wasn't the best I've heard but wasn't too bad.
> 
> I had a bunch of my wife's family over so I set up everything before they got here. I took out my masking panels, zoomed to 2:35:1 and made sure it was all good to go. Everyone gets here and I pop in the movie and - what the hell?? - seriously? No 2:35:1??
> 
> I'm really surprised by that. I just assumed it would be a "real" movie (that's what her family refers to 2:35:1 when they come over, skinny aspect ration movies seem lame in comparison).
> 
> Oh well, not the end of the world but I just couldn't believe that a huge action movie like this wouldn't be in the "correct" aspect ratio. I hope this isn't a sign of things to come with more movies being "skinny". It doesn't bother me with girly romantic comedies... but action movies need to be "real movies".
> 
> I know that's off topic, sorry.


Carp, my reaction was just the reverse. I was shocked it was not in 2.35:1 but kind of glad because it really looked great on my 120" 16:9 screen. I think it really helped me enjoy the movie better. The bass was not too bad. It seemed to get better towards the end during the final battle scene which reminded me just a little too much of _*Dark of the Moon*_. Overall it was a good audio experience.

P.S. I still think your screen is fantastic...


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5670#post_22472589
> 
> 
> Carp, my reaction was just the reverse. I was shocked it was not in 2.35:1 but kind of glad because it really looked great on my 120" 16:9 screen. I think it really helped me enjoy the movie better. The bass was not too bad. It seemed to get better towards the end during the final battle scene which reminded me just a little too much of _*Dark of the Moon*_. Overall it was a good audio experience.
> 
> P.S. I still think your screen is fantastic...



Ha, i guess it just goes to show that it all depends on what aspect ratio our screens are.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradymartin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5670#post_22472563
> 
> 
> i dont follow comic books so you probably know much more than i do. when the hulk first came out decades ago, he could barely defeat a grizzly bear.
> 
> the hulk is way too overpowered these days.
> 
> also, i didnt know loki was just an ice giant, not a God.
> 
> that being said, Loki said i am a God just before the hulk obliterated him.



Either do I, I just watched Thor. The Hulk is much stronger than the TV show which was flaky as Hulk is concerned.


----------



## coolcat4843

Anybody do a graph/chart for _Prometheus_ yet?


I know some people here get blu-ray releases well before the street dates.


----------



## Mihadis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22474207
> 
> 
> Anybody do a graph/chart for _Prometheus_ yet?
> 
> I know some people here get blu-ray releases well before the street dates.


 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5580#post_22460742


----------



## WagBoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradymartin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5600_100#post_22472563
> 
> 
> i dont follow comic books so you probably know much more than i do. when the hulk first came out decades ago, he could barely defeat a grizzly bear.
> 
> the hulk is way too overpowered these days.
> 
> also, i didnt know loki was just an ice giant, not a God.
> 
> that being said, Loki said i am a God just before the hulk obliterated him.



No, the humans view asgardians as gods, because their technology is like magic to the humans. They are not gods, or immortal.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WagBoss*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22474450
> 
> 
> No, the humans view asgardians as gods, because their technology is like magic to the humans. They are not gods, or immortal.


They may also be seen as Gods due to their extreme life span. As the lore goes, Odin has always been, even during the days of the Vikings, which they modeled their culture around the Asgardian way. This would make Odin, many many generations old which is also God-like in the eyes of humans.


----------



## MKtheater

Also loci saying he is a God was just him wanting to be. Loci is powerful to humans and even Captain America but in other worlds not so. Humans may view him as a God and they called him the God of mischief. Thor is the God of Thunder.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5670#post_22470736
> 
> 
> I just have the DVD - pan and scan version at that. Never felt any need to get the Blu-Ray. The DTS and Dolby Digital tracks on FotP are pretty much identical for LFE. It's not like War of the Worlds where you need the DTS track for the best LFE.



wait so the Blu-ray audio of WOTW is not as good as the DVD?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22477265
> 
> 
> wait so the Blu-ray audio of WOTW is not as good as the DVD?



Negative. It is better!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22477265
> 
> 
> wait so the Blu-ray audio of WOTW is not as good as the DVD?



I meant the DTS track on the DVD is better than the Dolby Digital track on the DVD. I said nothing about the Blu-Ray.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

ahh ok, just checking


----------



## javi404




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javi404*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5640#post_22467346
> 
> 
> I've been working my way through breaking bad on netflix on my roku and I cam across one of those oh-**** moments where I had to turn the volume down (it was late at night on a week night)
> 
> check out episode 25 (S3:E5)
> 
> I don't know how much sub 20Hz content was in that first scene but I definitely felt like I was right there in the scene.




Of course for the show there was heavy DSP and mixing done but the song in the club was Teddybears - Rocket Scientist in-case someone was curious. (thanks imdb)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q2wk0wiSC4


----------



## Scottfox

Just watched Cabin in the woods last night. Holy ****







My entire room came alive. 12x 20 room open to the kitchen with a HSU VTF2.3, but there was some serious shaking going on. Couch, windows, doors, lamps. If it wasn't screwed down, it was rattling. I turned the volume down 3 times for fear of damaging the sub, but it kept rattling the room. definitely worth the rental price!


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scottfox*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22478258
> 
> 
> Just watched Cabin in the woods last night. Holy ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My entire room came alive. 12x 20 room open to the kitchen with a HSU VTF2.3, but there was some serious shaking going on. Couch, windows, doors, lamps. If it wasn't screwed down, it was rattling. I turned the volume down 3 times for fear of damaging the sub, but it kept rattling the room. definitely worth the rental price!



Your experience was similar to mine, though my room is a dedicated Home Theater measuring in at 13.5' x 27'. My sub is a SVS PC12-NSD rated down to 18 Hz (same as yours) with a larger amp than found in your HSU VTF2 (400 watts RMS vs. 250 watts RMS). I believe this illustrates that even those of us with subs that don't reach into single digits can have an aural and room-shaking experience that is quite pleasurable. Having said that, I do plan to take my LFE experience to another level someday by adding another PC12, or, if money allows me, a couple of subs rated down to those coveted single digits!


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

You guys weren't kidding about Cabin in the Woods - just finished watching it. First 20 minutes or so I was thinking "oh come on, what's all the fuss about". Toward the end though, my wife was texting me that it was too loud, at -10. She was in the house, 50 feet away from the detached theater. (yes, sound isolation is not a strength of my build)


----------



## drewTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22479442
> 
> 
> You guys weren't kidding about Cabin in the Woods - just finished watching it. First 20 minutes or so I was thinking "oh come on, what's all the fuss about". Toward the end though, my wife was texting me that it was too loud, at -10. She was in the house, 50 feet away from the detached theater. (yes, sound isolation is not a strength of my build)



The "hand" was pretty damn epic.


----------



## Steveo1234

Madagarscar 3.

Very disapointing. 3 stars max. Amplitude way to low I even had to check my gear to see if it was turned on. Several scenes had good opportunity to use the LFE to good effect....

Now, it could be because I had a setting wrong somewhere. Either that, or the LFE-track just sucks.


----------



## bsoko2

Snow Boarding Movie by Red Bull called "Art of Flight". Mountain snow boarding in Alaska, BC, Jackson Hole, Andes, and tip of south America. Your system will get a workout.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsoko2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22479491
> 
> 
> Snow Boarding Movie by Red Bull called "Art of Flight". Mountain snow boarding in Alaska, BC, Jackson Hole, Andes, and tip of south America. Your system will get a workout.



Yepp, definitive demo-material







Intro and 1.st chapter then chapter 7 & 9.


Art of Flight - chapter 7


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22479442
> 
> 
> You guys weren't kidding about Cabin in the Woods - just finished watching it. First 20 minutes or so I was thinking "oh come on, what's all the fuss about". Toward the end though, my wife was texting me that it was too loud, at -10. She was in the house, 50 feet away from the detached theater. (yes, sound isolation is not a strength of my build)



My wife was NOT home so I turned my volume up to -5.....I didn't dare to go any louder!


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsoko2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22479491
> 
> 
> Snow Boarding Movie by Red Bull called "Art of Flight". Mountain snow boarding in Alaska, BC, Jackson Hole, Andes, and tip of south America. Your system will get a workout.



That has been my GO TO Demo Disc now for quite a few months. I love watching the faces of those who have never seen it before, especially during the Intro. I'm usually asked, "Where did you get your subwoofer and how much did it cost?" And of course the PQ is phenomenal too; my Pioneer KURO Elite has never looked better!


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22478646
> 
> 
> I do plan to take my LFE experience to another level someday by adding another PC12, or, if money allows me,
> 
> a couple of subs rated down to those coveted single digits!



You need to add three more PC12-NSD subs to your setup.

A quad subwoofer setup is the only way to go.


More than four subs is overkill and anything less is underkill.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22480047
> 
> 
> You need to add three more PC12-NSD subs to your setup.
> 
> A quad subwoofer setup is the only way to go.
> 
> More than four subs is overkill and anything less is underkill.



Duly noted!










Actually, I would love to have a setup like that, but there are two barriers at this time:


1) Money

2) WAF


Guess which one of the two is an almost insurmountable barrier? (If you're married you guessed right immediately.)


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22480137
> 
> 
> Duly noted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I would love to have a setup like that, but there are two barriers at this time:
> 
> 1) Money
> 
> 2) WAF
> 
> Guess which one of the two is an almost insurmountable barrier? (If you're married you guessed right immediately.)


That insurmountable barrier would be Money because the wife takes all the spending money for her wants and leaves you with petty amounts of cash.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22480137
> 
> 
> Duly noted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I would love to have a setup like that, but there are two barriers at this time:
> 
> 1) Money
> 
> 2) WAF
> 
> Guess which one of the two is an almost insurmountable barrier? (If you're married you guessed right immediately.)



You married guys crack me up. lol

You can't buy anything for your home theaters, unless you get the ok from your wives.









*GROW A PAIR!!!*


Tell her if she dosen't want you to buy stuff, to pack her bags and get the hell out.

No woman is going to tell me what I can and can't buy.

Life is to short to have to put up with crap like that.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22480204
> 
> 
> That insurmountable barrier would be Money because the wife takes all the spending money for her wants and leaves you with petty amounts of cash.



Good one! I wanted to laugh out loud but my wife was sitting a few feet away and she would have asked me, "What's so funny?"


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22480216
> 
> 
> You married guys crack me up. lol
> 
> You can't buy anything for your home theaters, unless you get the ok from your wives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GROW A PAIR!!!*
> 
> Tell her if she dosen't want you to buy stuff, to pack her bags and get the hell out.
> 
> No woman is going to tell me what I can and can't buy.
> 
> Life is to short to have to put up with crap like that.



Have a happy SINGLE life! (Believe me, you'll never find a woman to marry you with that mindset.)


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22480216
> 
> 
> You married guys crack me up. lol
> 
> You can't buy anything for your home theaters, unless you get the ok from your wives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GROW A PAIR!!!*
> 
> Tell her if she dosen't want you to buy stuff, to pack her bags and get the hell out.
> 
> No woman is going to tell me what I can and can't buy.
> 
> Life is to short to have to put up with crap like that.



Well, everything is perspective. I am married with 3 little ones and think I am doing pretty good. One mans overkill is anothers not good enough!


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22480264
> 
> 
> Have a happy SINGLE life! (Believe me, you'll never find a woman to marry you with that mindset.)



And it is a *very* happy SINGLE life.










Women when I want them and no women around when I don't want them.

Best of all, I'am not legally bound to a woman who's hell bent on controlling my life.

Freedom to do what I want to do and not have to answer to anyone else.


Also I like sex so that rules out marriage.










Now how much deep bass is there in _Prometheus_?

Does it qualify for the coveted five star rating?


----------



## bsoko2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22480453
> 
> 
> And it is a *very* happy SINGLE life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women when I want them and no women around when I don't want them.
> 
> Best of all, I'am not legally bound to a woman who's hell bent on controlling my life.
> 
> Freedom to do what I want to do and not have to answer to anyone else.
> 
> Also I like sex so that rules out marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now how much deep bass is there in _Prometheus_?
> 
> Does it qualify for the coveted five star rating?



Married to your sock puppet huh!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

prometheus 3d tonight...i am excited followed by CITW


should be bass bliss


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22480453
> 
> 
> And it is a *very* happy SINGLE life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women when I want them and no women around when I don't want them.
> 
> Best of all, I'am not legally bound to a woman who's hell bent on controlling my life.
> 
> Freedom to do what I want to do and not have to answer to anyone else.
> 
> Also I like sex so that rules out marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now how much deep bass is there in _Prometheus_?
> 
> Does it qualify for the coveted five star rating?



Ahh the bliss of ignorance.....


To not know what it truly is to be married and the perception of thus.







lol.


On a more forum related note. I just recently got my hands on a copy of Captain America 3D and after listening to it, as well as recently demoing Hulk to some friends, I will have to downgrade my rating of Avengers. Captain america had more dynamics in the bass department and Hulk is well, just insane. Even though Avengers has plenty of bass it is not as dynamic nor well plotted as either of the two films mentioned earlier. Earlier I gave it a 4.0 mostly due to the frequent use of bass, but I am beginning to realize that most of the bass just seems to be copy paste. By this I mean, it seems like they take one explosion, copy the LFE and apply it to another random explosion without changing the sound of it.

So you people can know, I have a smaller room with a HSU VTF-2.3 and in my room I get mostly flat from 16hz -50hz with a peak small peak at 60 and a dip between 70-80hz. This is the best I can get without buying a separate EQ for my sub which I cannot yet afford.


As for CITW, This film has got to be at least a 4.0, for it's truly astounding tactile feel and use of bass.


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsoko2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22480486
> 
> 
> Married to your sock puppet huh!



Bwahahahahahahahahah!!!!!!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22480504
> 
> 
> Ahh the bliss of ignorance.....
> 
> To not know what it truly is to be married and the perception of thus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> On a more forum related note. I just recently got my hands on a copy of Captain America 3D and after listening to it, as well as recently demoing Hulk to some friends, I will have to downgrade my rating of Avengers. Captain america had more dynamics in the bass department and Hulk is well, just insane. Even though Avengers has plenty of bass it is not as dynamic nor well plotted as either of the two films mentioned earlier. Earlier I gave it a 4.0 mostly due to the frequent use of bass, but I am beginning to realize that most of the bass just seems to be copy paste. By this I mean, it seems like they take one explosion, copy the LFE and apply it to another random explosion without changing the sound of it.
> 
> So you people can know, I have a smaller room with a HSU VTF-2.3 and in my room I get mostly flat from 16hz -50hz with a peak small peak at 60 and a dip between 70-80hz. This is the best I can get without buying a separate EQ for my sub which I cannot yet afford.
> 
> As for CITW, This film has got to be at least a 4.0, for it's truly astounding tactile feel and use of bass.



Well said, That is what I have been saying all along. I would rate CITW a solid 4.5 stars, maybe more for the cool effects down low.


----------



## raffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22480453
> 
> 
> And it is a *very* happy SINGLE life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women when I want them and no women around when I don't want them.
> 
> Best of all, I'am not legally bound to a woman who's hell bent on controlling my life.
> 
> Freedom to do what I want to do and not have to answer to anyone else.
> 
> Also I like sex so that rules out marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now how much deep bass is there in _Prometheus_?
> 
> Does it qualify for the coveted five star rating?



Three words: Separate bank accounts (and an understanding wife). We each manage our own finances and split the bills. I have no issue buying things like a Danley DTS-10 or other toys


----------



## Gary J

Geez bring back the chart freaks - more interesting than this.


----------



## HD Scanner

I watched Prometheus in DTS HD yesterday and this afternoon, I gave a spin for the french version (DD 5.1). Ironicaly that last track sounded lowder and got deeper in the ULF.First appearance of the ingineer, Prometheus landing and the take-off / crashing near the end are worth mentionning. DTS-HD 7.1; 4/5. DD 5.1 french; 5/5 IMHO (Canadian release, but I don'think it's different from US).


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD Scanner*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5730#post_22481478
> 
> 
> I watched Prometheus in DTS HD yesterday and this afternoon, I gave a spin for the french version (DD 5.1). Ironicaly that last track sounded lowder and got deeper in the ULF.First appearance of the ingineer, Prometheus landing and the take-off / crashing near the end are worth mentionning. DTS-HD 7.1; 4/5. DD 5.1 french; 5/5 IMHO (Canadian release, but I don'think it's different from US).



Is it a good movie?


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22480216
> 
> 
> You married guys crack me up. lol You can't buy anything for your home theaters, unless you get the ok from your wives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GROW A PAIR!!!* Tell her if she dosen't want you to buy stuff, to pack her bags and get the hell out. No woman is going to tell me what I can and can't buy. Life is to short to have to put up with crap like that.



Hum interesting so material stuff takes priority over long lasting relationship







I feel sorry for you, hope your cars, speakers, and so on keep you warm at night


----------



## Snowmanick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700_60#post_22481961
> 
> 
> Is it a good movie?



As a film, I'd say it is better than the Transformer flicks, not as good as Alien(s) IMHO. I watched it in the theater, but the graphs a couple of pages back make me want to watch it again at home. It's at least worth a rental if you like the genre.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD Scanner*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5730#post_22481478
> 
> 
> I watched Prometheus in DTS HD yesterday and this afternoon, I gave a spin for the french version (DD 5.1). Ironicaly that last track sounded lowder and got deeper in the ULF.First appearance of the ingineer, Prometheus landing and the take-off / crashing near the end are worth mentionning. DTS-HD 7.1; 4/5. DD 5.1 french; 5/5 IMHO (Canadian release, but I don'think it's different from US).



Maybe the DD is mastered at a louder volume level which might make it seem better when it is really just louder. Maybe someone can check to make sure they are the same mix?


----------



## HD Scanner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5730#post_22482215
> 
> 
> Maybe the DD is mastered at a louder volume level which might make it seem better when it is really just louder. Maybe someone can check to make sure they are the same mix?



In my opinion, it's lowder in the LFE but not just that. I listened few time back and forth with these two tracks but everytime with a +3 db LFE boost for the DTS HD track and with the DD, WOW, I know the track reach LOW when everything in my room earthquaked (if it's a word) like that! Obviously I would have liked it was the opposite because you know, DST HD = hi-rez audio!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Just a little help.

CITW?


----------



## laugsbach

Cabin In The Woods...


----------



## HD Scanner

All right then, I'm teased enough for a spin of CITW now. One more word and I'm buying it!


----------



## MKtheater

CITW! Now you have to buy it. Seriously, it does gave great bass.


----------



## HD Scanner

Shut-up! Uh too late, I'm buying. Dual PC-12 NSD in a 1500 cu. ft. room is still often makes me smile!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD Scanner*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5730#post_22484380
> 
> 
> Shut-up! Uh too late, I'm buying. Dual PC-12 NSD in a 1500 cu. ft. room is still often makes me smile!



I used to love my SVS cylinder subs. 3 16-46CS plus subs driven by samson amps.


----------



## HD Scanner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5730#post_22484392
> 
> 
> I used to love my SVS cylinder subs. 3 16-46CS plus subs driven by samson amps.


Just looked at these pillars on the web! Better having more powerfull than less powerfull subs so no bottoming out. I tried +4 db hot LFE (-6db ref. level) on Prometheus DD 5.1 then I stoped wright away. It's good only if you want to level the place for a new home-theater from scratch!


----------



## Shadowdane

Not movie related, but was sorting through some music I've had on my PC for ages. And remembered this short tune a friend had written for a Quake 3 level made years ago. I had remembered it had some pretty potent bass, but really I had no idea. At the time it was written I don't think I had anything that could produce anything below ~35Hz. Well this song is a 20Hz monster!









I played it on my HT System at -10db, my god my entire room was breathing!









 
Song Download (Indy - Pathways [MP3 - 4.4Mb])


----------



## wse

Any body experience with these for subs or speakers the pros swear by it!

http://www.primacoustic.com/resources.htm


----------



## T( )( )L

*FFS Could we please stop discussing subs in this thread,hope lfe man can get admin to remove all ********,this thread is about bass in movies nothing else,please play respect to that folks.*


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T( )( )L*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5730#post_22486766
> 
> *FFS Could we please stop discussing subs in this thread,hope lfe man can get admin to remove all ********,this thread is about bass in movies nothing else,please play respect to that folks.*



I tried to ask a simple question about deep bass in the movie _Prometheus_,

a couple of post back and got chastised for it by _raistline_.


So even when you do try to stay on topic, the trolls that populate this thread,

criticise you for it.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5730#post_22487018
> 
> 
> I tried to ask a simple question about deep bass in the movie _Prometheus_,
> 
> a couple of post back and got chastised for it by _raistline_.
> 
> So even when you do try to stay on topic, the trolls that populate this thread,
> 
> criticise you for it.



Excuse me sir, but I do not recall chastising anyone for requesting information about deep bass in a movie. I have looked at both our post histories and cannot find any posts to which I have replied to you in a hostile manner. Are you sure you are speaking about the right person. Can you possibly post quoted text?

So as to not clutter this forum any further if you have quoted text please respond via IM.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5730#post_22487018
> 
> 
> I tried to ask a simple question about deep bass in the movie _Prometheus_,
> 
> a couple of post back



Prometheus chart - have a look from Post #5588


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5730#post_22487178
> 
> 
> Prometheus chart - have a look from Post #5588


In the one post you reference, and beyond I have not chastised anyone. At the post you refer to where I was quoted, there had been near 15-20 pages of nothing but arguing back and forth about the ratings and so on in this forum. I like many others were getting sick of reading the arguments and my post was directly after someone else posted a comment that seemed to be designed to only fuel the fire and keep the argument going.


I Have looked at the last 2 weeks of posts by myself and CoolCat, I have not lashed out on anyone for anything other than what is stated above. I do not operate this way, I am not one to lash out at others on a forum and try to keep on topic and only give informed opinion or fact. I apologize now for derailing the thread a little bit but I do not enjoy being called out for something that I have not done. I do not wish to tarnish my good name I have worked hard at keeping.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laugsbach*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5730#post_22483251
> 
> 
> Cabin In The Woods...


Thanks


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5730#post_22487244
> 
> 
> In the one post you reference, and beyond I have not chastised anyone.



I was only referring to charts...







(What this thread is all about....)


----------



## Gary J

I give 0.0 to this , the first film ever made.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raffin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5730#post_22481126
> 
> 
> Three words: Separate bank accounts (and an understanding wife). We each manage our own finances and split the bills. I have no issue buying things like a Danley DTS-10 or other toys




I pretty much know what you have under the hood, but what's inside the trunk?




Ian


----------



## raffin

Just the factory 10" subwoofer. You might be surprised what is under the hood though. I spend my audio dollars on the home theater.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raffin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5730#post_22488444
> 
> 
> You might be surprised what is under the hood though.


Ok I'll bite. What ya got???


----------



## ambesolman

So the wife and I just watched the Avengers 3d. Great movie, looked and sounded fantastic, but like y'all said it was definitely lacking in good deep bass. I sit next to my Hsu vtf3.3 and it didn't get the workout I was hoping for. Gonna try Prometheus tomorrow and see how it is. We haven't seen it yet. Sounds like I'm gonna have to check out CITW too.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Quick question. How scary is CITW? Wife doesn't like over scary movies but wants to see it. I know this is an odd question. I just want to spin it to hear the bass. She is curious about the actual movie haha


----------



## laugsbach

It is not scary in the traditional sense...the final act plays out to over the top "horror" but I was detached throughout the movie in relation to it being "scary". My wife had no problems until the end...


----------



## raffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5730#post_22488495
> 
> 
> Ok I'll bite. What ya got???



Well, since you asked:
 


2.3 liter supercharger which boosts output to around 550 rear wheel ponies. Lets take it to PMs if you want to discuss further.


----------



## edoggrc51

^^^^^^


SWEET!


----------



## djoberg

I saw _Prometheus_ last night and was really impressed with the LFE in several scenes, most notably the scenes involving the human and alien spaceships....my walls were shaking big-time (though I didn't sense any ULF sitting in my chair). I would rate this at 4.5 Stars, or a very strong 4 Stars. This did NOT compare, IMHO, with a title like _Tron: Legacy_.


Let me add that the action in the surrounds was phenomenal!


----------



## WagBoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700_100#post_22489204
> 
> 
> Quick question. How scary is CITW? Wife doesn't like over scary movies but wants to see it. I know this is an odd question. I just want to spin it to hear the bass. She is curious about the actual movie haha



It's basically a thriller. I didn't find it scary at all.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WagBoss*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5760#post_22490015
> 
> 
> It's basically a thriller. I didn't find it scary at all.




Neither did I. I thought it was silly, which I believe was the point. Sort of a satire, which would be fine, but too predictable for me. I prefer thrillers that keep you on the edge of your seat and then they hit you with lots of scary bass!























Ian


----------



## sb1

This is somewhat interesting, the talk of CitW and Prometheus having some very good LFE moments. I've seen both streamed (via a very good connection) from Vudu, and while they both had prominent low frequencies (the audio was surprisingly good) , it was certainly nothing I would have considered noteworthy. I suppose it's on my mind since the discussion about DVD/BD being phased out in the future to make way for streaming from an online source was recently brought up elsewhere here. Clearly it's not ready yet (which was pretty much obvious anyway). I guess I'll rent these two just so I can compare the audio to the streamed version, if for no other reason than to see just how big the difference is.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5760#post_22490632
> 
> 
> This is somewhat interesting, the talk of CitW and Prometheus having some very good LFE moments. I've seen both streamed (via a very good connection) from Vudu, and while they both had prominent low frequencies (the audio was surprisingly good) , it was certainly nothing I would have considered noteworthy. I suppose it's on my mind since the discussion about DVD/BD being phased out in the future to make way for streaming from an online source was recently brought up elsewhere here. Clearly it's not ready yet (which was pretty much obvious anyway). I guess I'll rent these two just so I can compare the audio to the streamed version, if for no other reason than to see just how big the difference is.




I also stream as well, but I do prefer the higher bit rate of BD. However, Vudu and even some Netflix titles come close in terms of picture and audio quality. I would like to read your results. Thanks.




Ian


----------



## Gary J

The smaller your display the more you will like streaming Netflix.


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5760#post_22490642
> 
> 
> I also stream as well, but I do prefer the higher bit rate of BD. However, Vudu and even some Netflix titles come close in terms of picture and audio quality. I would like to read your results. Thanks.
> 
> Ian


I much prefer watching the BD, but streaming movies makes it sooo easy, though.










What I may do is try to level match the BD and the streamed version on dialog, then see if I get a big variance in the LFE frequencies compared to each other. I use the XTZ room analyzer which makes that pretty easy to do.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5730#post_22484817
> 
> 
> Not movie related, but was sorting through some music I've had on my PC for ages. And remembered this short tune a friend had written for a Quake 3 level made years ago. I had remembered it had some pretty potent bass, but really I had no idea. At the time it was written I don't think I had anything that could produce anything below ~35Hz. Well this song is a 20Hz monster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played it on my HT System at -10db, my god my entire room was breathing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Song Download (Indy - Pathways [MP3 - 4.4Mb])



lost a couple yrs on quake 3 so gave this a whirl - very nice weight

thanks for sharing


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5760#post_22490632
> 
> 
> This is somewhat interesting, the talk of CitW and Prometheus having some very good LFE moments. I've seen both streamed (via a very good connection) from Vudu, and while they both had *prominent* low frequencies (the audio was surprisingly good) , it was certainly nothing I would have considered *noteworthy*.



Could you clarify something for me? I highlighted two words you used to describe the "low frequencies" you heard while streaming those two titles and I would like you to explain to me the main difference between *prominent* and *noteworthy*.


FWIW, I saw both movies on Blu-ray and IMHO they both had some awesome LFE moments. I would go so far as to say they were quite _prominent_....or, some would probably say..._noteworthy_.


----------



## ambesolman

Went ahead and watched CITW after avengers and the wife went to bed. Streamed via Vudu and was quite impressed with the LFE in a few scenes. Had a lot more than the avengers. Really liked the movie too.


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5760#post_22490782
> 
> 
> Could you clarify something for me? I highlighted two words you used to describe the "low frequencies" you heard while streaming those two titles and I would like you to explain to me the main difference between *prominent* and *noteworthy*.
> 
> FWIW, I saw both movies on Blu-ray and IMHO they both had some awesome LFE moments. I would go so far as to say they were quite _prominent_....or, some would probably say..._noteworthy_.


Prominent, as to say it was some very decent LFE. Not, however, noteworthy, as it wasn't anything like Cloverfield or WotW. You do understand I'm talking about the streamed version, right?


I'm trusting that eye rolling smiley (which I wish would be removed from the forum) isn't meant to convey a smart ass attitude.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5760#post_22490811
> 
> 
> Prominent, as to say it was some very decent LFE. Not, however, noteworthy, as it wasn't anything like Cloverfield or WotW. You do understand I'm talking about the streamed version, right?
> 
> I'm trusting that eye rolling smiley (which I wish would be removed from the forum) isn't meant to convey a smart ass attitude.



I used the "eye rolling smiley" because in my mind some people would indeed use either of those two words (prominent....noteworthy) to describe the same thing. In my American Heritage Dictionary the word *prominent* can mean, "immediately noticeable; conspicuous." The word *noteworthy* can mean, "worthy of recognition; remarkable." Interestingly the word *conspicuous* can mean, "attracting attention by being unusual or remarkable." In comparing these meanings one can easily conclude that they are synonymous, given the right context. In my thinking the LFE in both movies were REMARKABLE! Of course I'm referring to the Blu-ray, which I hope you can see someday. It may indeed be a game changer regarding your opinion of the LFE. In closing, my purpose wasn't to be sarcastic, but I could have used more *tact* in making my point.


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5760#post_22490863
> 
> 
> I used the "eye rolling smiley" because in my mind some people would indeed use either of those two words (prominent....noteworthy) to describe the same thing. In my American Heritage Dictionary the word *prominent* can mean, "immediately noticeable; conspicuous." The word *noteworthy* can mean, "worthy of recognition; remarkable." Interestingly the word *conspicuous* can mean, "attracting attention by being unusual or remarkable." In comparing these meanings one can easily conclude that they are synonymous, given the right context. In my thinking the LFE in both movies were REMARKABLE! Of course I'm referring to the Blu-ray, which I hope you can see someday. It may indeed be a game changer regarding your opinion of the LFE. In closing, my purpose wasn't to be sarcastic, but I could have used more *tact* in making my point.


I respect your use of proper adjectives. I really do. But I tend to loosen up on internet forums quite a bit. I should have clarified, though. By "prominent", I was speaking about the soundtracks in relation to them being streamed. In other words, it sounded surprisingly good considering it was coming at me over the interwebs. However, seeing people talk about the prodigious amounts of low frequency these two BD's contain, it seems the streamed versions are lacking quite a bit. All is good.


----------



## Steveo1234

Ice age continental drift.

Didnt have time to do the DTS-HD MA audio so this is just the eng AC3:
 


No roll off really, but, then again, very low amplitude. Probably not to spectacular.


----------



## Steveo1234

Rock of ages. DTS-HD MA 5.1 eng
 


Closest thing to a brick wall filter ive ever seen. Everything just dies below 20hz no matter the level or amount above it. (One scene was not filtered though, but the level was low as you can see on the left side of the "20hz".)

Decent amount of bass though, even though everything is around -40db or so. Almost no red, def no pink.


----------



## Steveo1234

Madagascar 3 . I cant get audacity to open the TrueHD audio so this is the AC3.
 


Looks just like it sounds, i.e good quality and extension but crappy amplitude. The graph matches what I heard pretty well.


----------



## Steveo1234

A lot of disapointing LFE tracks recently methinks.

Heres WOTW to remind everyone how much fun a good track can be :=)


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5760#post_22491385
> 
> 
> Madagascar 3 . I cant get audacity to open the TrueHD audio so this is the AC3.
> 
> 
> Looks just like it sounds, i.e good quality and extension but crappy amplitude. The graph matches what I heard pretty well.



I watched this one last night. Overall sound quality was excellent, even the bass was pretty good, if only the amplitude would have been higher..  3,5 stars for the bass. But it's an enjoyable 3,5 stars.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5760#post_22491404
> 
> 
> Heres WOTW to remind everyone how much fun a good track can be :=)



To me it is all purple....I don't see the fun ?!


This chart is much more easier for me to "see" as fun...


War of the Worlds - Chapter 5


----------



## Shift




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22480216
> 
> 
> You married guys crack me up. lol
> 
> You can't buy anything for your home theaters, unless you get the ok from your wives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GROW A PAIR!!!*
> 
> Tell her if she dosen't want you to buy stuff, to pack her bags and get the hell out.
> 
> No woman is going to tell me what I can and can't buy.
> 
> Life is to short to have to put up with crap like that.



Yea my wife knows I like to play loud and as long as she's part of it she's GAME!!


What she does not like is if I play loud on a weekday when theirs school (kids) or work the next morning then shes not happy with me playing it loud.


I told her to stop being jealous........ not the right answer but it was fun pushing the button.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5760#post_22491404
> 
> 
> A lot of disapointing LFE tracks recently methinks.
> 
> Heres WOTW to remind everyone how much fun a good track can be :=)





That chart is supposed to be a reminder of what?


Your waterfall show no audio content in the frequency range that you have selected, and the amplitude graph on the right side shows that no audio is being input to spectrumlab.


----------



## BeeMan458

Those look like Spectrographs as opposed to waterfall charts. Maybe there're other similar uses for the term that I'm not aware of? Here's an example of a waterfall chart for a SVS PB13-Ultra;


----------



## Mihadis

You meant to say spectrograms, but it's the same thing in this case really, we show here 2D version of the same data, where the 3rd dimension is represented as color variation.


Edit: actually I have no idea what I'm saying


----------



## BeeMan458

 Spectrograph is the graphed information created by the scope.


Enters the confusing world of the English language as you have graph and spectrum in combination. Graph can also refer to writing or illustrations, such as graphics. Photography works out to writing with light and creating a alphabetic letter can be considered graphic as a literal description can be considered a graphic representation. As for more confusion, spectrograph and spectroscope can be used interchangeably to mean the scope or the graph.


Stating the obvious, the English language is an amalgam of history of every tribe who invaded the isles over the last two thousand years and then came to North America to form the U.S. A. Agreeing with you, I had nothing to do with what historically happened, so for me to lay claim to knowing what I was doing, would be equally foolish.










-


----------



## Ashi777

For Terminator Salvation, I would give it a five star in the scene when the massive robot comes along and abducts people in that desert. The bass is pretty insane in that! Overall I would give the movie a 4 in the LFE department.


And also, DISTRICT 9!!! I would give this movie a 5 to be honest. The whole movie has incredibly tight and low LFE. The scene in which the mothership starts up near the end of the film simply shook my room to its core.










I must say, a great list you have here. Nice work!


----------



## ambesolman

Just watched Prometheus and thought it was pretty good. LFE was better than Avengers but less than Cabin in the Woods.


----------



## d_m1010

Yes Prometheus is pretty good in the LFE department.


----------



## Jindrak

Of course the LFE was better than the Avengers. Avengers had its bass filtered....


Screens from Prometheus:

 


Prometheus gliding through space


 


Intro ship noise.


 


Destination Threshold.

 


Ramming speed.


----------



## Shadowdane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jindrak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5790#post_22493160
> 
> 
> Of course the LFE was better than the Avengers. Avengers had its bass filtered....
> 
> Screens from Prometheus



Fix your input levels, your clipped for all those charts.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jindrak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5790#post_22493160
> 
> 
> Of course the LFE was better than the Avengers. Avengers had its bass filtered....
> 
> Screens from Prometheus:
> 
> 
> Prometheus gliding through space
> 
> 
> Intro ship noise.
> 
> 
> Destination Threshold.
> 
> 
> Ramming speed.



Yer doin' it wrong.


----------



## Skylinestar

Watched Transformers1. Just after time 01:57:15, when Megatron fired, there's ULF of 1-5Hz content.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5760#post_22491463
> 
> 
> To me it is all purple....I don't see the fun ?!
> 
> This chart is much more easier for me to "see" as fun...
> 
> War of the Worlds - Chapter 5



Well, that depends on what you are looking for I guess.

I, personally, prefer to see the full movie graphed for max and average (green and red) and not individual scenes. So, thats why I only do full movie runs.


Is this not of interest to anyone? If so, Ill refrain from posting them. Ill still make them for my own sake as I like to see what sort of LFE movies contain before watching them so I can sort out the movies I can watch while the baby is sleeping from the movies I watch when I have the home to myself. I thought that was what this thread was about, "movies with bass". Not "demo scenes with bass".


What is the general opinion in here?


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5760#post_22491920
> 
> 
> That chart is supposed to be a reminder of what?
> 
> Your waterfall show no audio content in the frequency range that you have selected, and the amplitude graph on the right side shows that no audio is being input to spectrumlab.



Yes you are correct, the waterfall shows no audio content and the amplitude graph shows nothing either.

Still the chart clearly shows a lot of information on the LFE-audio of WOTW.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5790#post_22493865
> 
> 
> So, thats why I only do full movie runs.



Since the beginning of Master list of Bass in Movies , back in the old DVD thread, it has always been about sequences and chapters in movies...never "full movie runs"


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5790#post_22493866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5760#post_22491920
> 
> 
> That chart is supposed to be a reminder of what?
> 
> Your waterfall show no audio content in the frequency range that you have selected, and the amplitude graph on the right side shows that no audio is being input to spectrumlab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are correct, the waterfall shows no audio content and the amplitude graph shows nothing either.
> 
> Still the chart clearly shows a lot of information on the LFE-audio of WOTW.
Click to expand...




I guess that you are trying to show a peak and averge chart. Why not get rid of the waterfall and amplitude plot and just show the peak / average spectrogram? As an alternative, you could just make the spectrogram larger on your chart.


I would also increase the amplitude plot range to show over 100% (clipping point). You should also increase the dB range of the spectrogram.


By the way, running about 10 minutes of a movie shows peaks / average near identical to a full movie. You just have to select a "quiet normal audio" time period for a starting point, and make sure that you get the loud bombastic scenes in there.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5790#post_22493904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5790#post_22493865
> 
> 
> So, thats why I only do full movie runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the beginning of Master list of Bass in Movies , back in the old DVD thread, it has always been about sequences and chapters in movies...never "full movie runs"
Click to expand...




Yes, but those old charts did not use the spectrogram, peak and average lines as well as the input amplitude plot. Some waterfalls were useful, some were useless, and a lot of them were deceptive.


While I am at it, some fine tuning for your charts. Your left waterfall ends at 120 hz. Start up the right waterfall at 120 Hz, and your peak and average lines will line up at 120 Hz.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5790#post_22494254
> 
> 
> I guess that you are trying to show a peak and averge chart. Why not get rid of the waterfall and amplitude plot and just show the peak / average spectrogram? As an alternative, you could just make the spectrogram larger on your chart.
> 
> I would also increase the amplitude plot range to show over 100% (clipping point). You should also increase the dB range of the spectrogram.
> 
> By the way, running about 10 minutes of a movie shows peaks / average near identical to a full movie. You just have to select a "quiet normal audio" time period for a starting point, and make sure that you get the loud bombastic scenes in there.



I like to have the waterfall and amplitude present so I can look at them once in a while when doing the plots. Perhaps it should be better if i cut out the empty part of the graph, but, that takes a bit of extra effort and I like to keep it simple.

The dB range seems good to me? 70db of range should be enough, right?


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5790#post_22493904
> 
> 
> Since the beginning of Master list of Bass in Movies , back in the old DVD thread, it has always been about sequences and chapters in movies...never "full movie runs"



Alrighty then. Ill stop posting the full movie charts if noone wants to see them.


----------



## SaviorMachine

Master List Monday--just took delivery from Amazon:


Avengers (Don't judge! I never saw it in theaters! My system is only strong down to 16-18Hz anyway!)

Prometheus

The Cabin in the Woods

Inside (À l'intérieur)

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow


Thanks for everything, guys.


----------



## SbWillie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5790#post_22493367
> 
> 
> Fix your input levels, your clipped for all those charts.


and the color graph







!



> Quote:
> Alrighty then. Ill stop posting the full movie charts if noone wants to see them


]NO I like them...I just hate the psycholdelic hippy color schemes some use...



*"*


> Quote:
> Watched Transformers1. Just after time 01:57:15, when Megatron fired, there'sULF of 1-5Hz conten]


" I posted that scene where he lands and shoots the ground underneath Jazz back in the old thread (it was direct from disc but it clearly showed under 5 hz content)! Glad someone else finally noticed that content!


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5790#post_22494311
> 
> 
> Alrighty then. Ill stop posting the full movie charts if noone wants to see them.



I, for one, don't think you should stop posting them. They are very useful in conjunction with (but not instead of) the scene graphs. Just adjust them so we're not looking at a huge section of space with no information in it.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5790#post_22494309
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5790#post_22494254
> 
> 
> I guess that you are trying to show a peak and averge chart. Why not get rid of the waterfall and amplitude plot and just show the peak / average spectrogram? As an alternative, you could just make the spectrogram larger on your chart.
> 
> I would also increase the amplitude plot range to show over 100% (clipping point). You should also increase the dB range of the spectrogram.
> 
> By the way, running about 10 minutes of a movie shows peaks / average near identical to a full movie. You just have to select a "quiet normal audio" time period for a starting point, and make sure that you get the loud bombastic scenes in there.
> 
> 
> 
> *I like to have the waterfall and amplitude present so I can look at them once in a while when doing the plots*. Perhaps it should be better if i cut out the empty part of the graph, but, that takes a bit of extra effort and I like to keep it simple.
> 
> The dB range seems good to me? 70db of range should be enough, right?
Click to expand...




I get your point. Just go into the menu and increase the size of the upper spectrogram graph. I use 150 pixels most of the time, but you can go larger.


As far as the dynamic range is concerned, I use -84 dB for the low end and +16 dB for the high end. The +16 dB for the high end is never used, but is there for spacing 0 dB from the top of the chart. You can only hit 0 dB with sine wave testing and not with program material. Set the blue color to -60 dB like all the charts use.


I have no objection to your charts now that I know what you are doing. I still think that a 10 or 15 minute test is long enough to get the peak and average lines to stabilize.


----------



## Saints

Just got finished watching Red Lights. I wasn't expecting anything in ULF, I just picked it up because of the actors in it. Wow was I shocked by this one. It's not an action in your face bass movie, but a low rumble thriller that will have your doors shaking.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5790#post_22494276
> 
> 
> While I am at it, some fine tuning for your charts. Your left waterfall ends at 120 hz. Start up the right waterfall at 120 Hz, and your peak and average lines will line up at 120 Hz.



Thanks, here is a "test" with latest settings...


War of the Worlds - Chapter 5


----------



## wse

Can some one explain these beautiful charts, what do the colors represent? Sorry for the dumb question!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5790#post_22501144
> 
> 
> Can some one explain these beautiful charts, what do the colors represent? Sorry for the dumb question!













Look at the color palette on the left column. As the colors go to the right going from red to pink to white the signal is stronger so anything on the graph will be the strongest with these colors. You can see just how loud with the dB scale underneath it. Reading the graph from left to right are your frequency ranges starting from 1hz to 120hz. Flags go beyond that but this is a bass thread so look at the 1-120 hz or left side of the frequency scale. Going from bottom to top is the time of the movie so the top is later in the scene(I think). So when you see blue there is hardly any bass in that range, like at 8:55.30 number and 1-10hz it is all blue so no bass. Right above that you have some green and then orange to pink. This means just right after that no bass scene you will have -40 dBs to -10 dBs of bass from 1-6 hz!


----------



## wse

Thank you for the explanation, so if it is red it means bass? Yes


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5790#post_22503590
> 
> 
> Thank you for the explanation, so if it is red it means bass? Yes



Yes, every chart or graph might have a different scale on the left so someone might have red and another might have pink for the same movie but it is relative to their settings. So red could be the loudest on a graph but Flags go to pink or light pink. It depends on their settings. What you need to do if focus on a persons charts and compare different movies from it as long as they don't change settings including volume. So if flags WOTW is mostly red then most other movies would be orange to green because WOTW has loud bass. There is a reason it has been a reference standard all these years.


----------



## stockmonkey2000

Watched Raiders of the Lost Ark. Not much in terms of ULF but there was a decent amount of bass for an older movie. One thing that really bothered me though was that Indiana Jones pistol sounded like a cannon, It became quite annoying during some scenes.


----------



## JHAz

WSE, the colors correspond to how loud the sound is. SO red does not mean bass. There would likely be red, for example at 1 KHz, if the charts went that high, and that's certainly not bass. Whether it's bass depends on the frequency, typically displayed across the horizontal axis of the chart. Most to all of the charts posted here focus on the bass range (and if they're of teh LFE channel, they almost cannot have any higher frequencies, just because that's how the LFE channel is used.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stockmonkey2000*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5790#post_22504531
> 
> 
> Watched Raiders of the Lost Ark. Not much in terms of ULF but there was a decent amount of bass for an older movie. One thing that really bothered me though was that Indiana Jones pistol sounded like a cannon, It became quite annoying during some scenes.



its always sounded that way


----------



## BeeMan458

I didn't see "Unstoppable" on the list. Lot's of good rumble in this sound track.


(Edit)


-


----------



## SbWillie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5790#post_22504913
> 
> 
> I didn't see "Unstoppable" on the list. Lot's of good rumble is this sound track.


I think the consensus was a 3 to 3.5 . Lots of midrange, over 20 Hz stuff, but nothing super deep.


----------



## BeeMan458

Thanks for the update. Wow! Tough crowd as there was some excellent rumble in the soundtrack.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I thought the train scene there was tons of sub 20?


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5790#post_22504689
> 
> 
> its always sounded that way


I'm too lazy to look it up, but there was an article about what they used for the sound of his pistola. Some rifle or something if I recall correctly. I like it. Along with the blown out of proportion punches. It's Indian Jones. He's a badass.


----------



## desertdome




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5800_100#post_22506030
> 
> 
> I thought the train scene there was tons of sub 20?


I just watched the movie last week. The whole movie is a train scene.


----------



## logicators

Just curious: this thread is about bass in the movies. Why does the majority here seem to ignore bass over 20 Hz?


Don't take me wrong, I like ULF content (I have a JTR Captivator S2) and hate clipping. But it seems rather restrictive to consider only about a subset of the bass frequency range while rating movies with respect to bass.


----------



## MKtheater

People don't ignore it, 20-120 hz bass is the easy part, we assume it is in there, the under 20hz stuff makes the movie have another dimension. I consider a few movies 5 stars without the ULF stuff, but most have it, could be a coincedence.


There are many movies with 5hz material but the movie is not 5 stars.


----------



## logicators

Hmm, ok. To me the rating criteria should focus on two questions.


1) does the movie contain enough bass

2) does bass add significantly to the overall movie watching experience


These two questions seem a lot more important than whether the bass itself is in easy to reproduce range or in a difficult to reproduce range


If there is a strong correlation between bass in the ULF range and the quality of bass (and in return, the experience), it may justify focusing on ULF. I am not entirely sure if that's the case though.


----------



## logicators

Ok saw your edited response. Makes sense.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SbWillie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5790#post_22505299
> 
> 
> I think the consensus was a 3 to 3.5 . Lots of midrange, over 20 Hz stuff, but nothing super deep.



Still nothing less than a 4 to me.


Tonight's movie was Underworld Awakening at last. Found it cheap on Blu-Ray, and decided to give it a try. As soon as the super lycan hit the screen, it was like actually going up and sticking my head into one of the horn mouths... it was that brutally loud. Had my hair moving and all. Had to turn it down - I know from past experience it was past the 120dB point by then, and the horns were fixing to break something. I'm not sure I made it out in one piece myself - I feel somewhat tenderized.


Very much in agreement with five stars on this one.


----------



## myav6000

My take on the weighing in ULF of current bassy movie soundtracks is that its sole apprearance represents ful spectrum integrity. Granted not all the movie soundtracks require lots of deep bass to qualify to be good. It's like to judge gymnastic performance.. Every move counts when asked or, but those who make it through smoothly and then do the difficult skills well get higher scores.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *logicators*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5820#post_22506093
> 
> 
> Just curious: this thread is about bass in the movies. Why does the majority here seem to ignore bass over 20 Hz?
> 
> Don't take me wrong, I like ULF content (I have a JTR Captivator S2) and hate clipping. But it seems rather restrictive to consider only about a subset of the bass frequency range while rating movies with respect to bass.



Look at what the Thread Starter says on the first page of this thread. It is based on


1. What the charts (if any) show

2. opinion


----------



## Brian Fineberg

saw prometheus last night. was good but not great in the bass department. I'd go 4 stars on it.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertdome*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5820#post_22506047
> 
> 
> I just watched the movie last week. The whole movie is a train scene.



haha I misread it!! i thought you meant UNBREAKABLE....hahahahahah


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5760#post_22491370
> 
> 
> Rock of ages. DTS-HD MA 5.1 eng
> 
> 
> Closest thing to a brick wall filter ive ever seen. Everything just dies below 20hz no matter the level or amount above it. (One scene was not filtered though, but the level was low as you can see on the left side of the "20hz".)
> 
> Decent amount of bass though, even though everything is around -40db or so. Almost no red, def no pink.



Saw it yesterday. A bit unusual, but the music was great and it was very entertaining. Bass was as expected ie nothing spectacular. Its quite obvious that something is "missing" in the music. Not sure if its the amplitude thats to low or the 20hz brickwall filter doing that. Still, soundtrack was good with nice dynamics.


3-3.5 stars.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Does anybody have any charts on the movie "9". I think it has been mentioned a few times but I was just curious if there were any charts out there.


----------



## myav6000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5820#post_22518810
> 
> 
> Does anybody have any charts on the movie "9". I think it has been mentioned a few times but I was just curious if there were any charts out there.


Mike, check _this_ out.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myav6000*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5820#post_22518893
> 
> 
> Mike, check _this_ out.


Thanks. I thought I felt some really nice low bass in with my Crowson but I just wanted to be sure. It does have some low stuff in there.


----------



## RMK!

Just saw the Dark Knight Rises at the IMAX in Montreal. This one has some serious bass and I'm really looking forward to the bluray.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5820#post_22507625
> 
> 
> saw prometheus last night. was good but not great in the bass department. I'd go 4 stars on it.



I agree but it's a very good 4 stars. The whole soundtrack was perfect IMO.


----------



## HeffeMusic

Guy's

Finally a movie with heavy ULF,
http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/7414/abraham_hunter.html


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5820#post_22523272
> 
> 
> Guy's
> 
> Finally a movie with heavy ULF,
> http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/7414/abraham_hunter.html



Thanks for the heads up!


I just added it to my Netflix's queue and looking forward to see some charts posted here by the fine folks at this thread.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5820#post_22523272
> 
> 
> Guy's
> 
> Finally a movie with heavy ULF,
> http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/7414/abraham_hunter.html



Nothing special about it. Some content below 20 but nothing to write home about.


Or so I've heard


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5820#post_22523753
> 
> 
> Nothing special about it. Some content below 20 but nothing to write home about.
> 
> Or so I've heard



I got my hopes up there for a day atleast... Oh well, on to the next one...


----------



## Toe

Check out *Triangle* for some FUN LFE and amazing surround work. LOTS of bass in this one and it seemed to dig pretty deep at times as well. Would be curious to see some charts of some of these moments. TOTAL mind **** of a movie to boot. I thought it was a very entertaining HT experience.


----------



## wth718

The Amazing Spider-Man.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5820#post_22526242
> 
> 
> Check out *Triangle* for some FUN LFE and amazing surround work. LOTS of bass in this one and it seemed to dig pretty deep at times as well. Would be curious to see some charts of some of these moments. TOTAL mind **** of a movie to boot. I thought it was a very entertaining HT experience.



Yup seen it on a mates Seaton Setup and even in the background bass is running through the whole movie....adds to the ambience of the movie...and it has LOTS of bass throughout the whole movie and agreed....a mind **** of a movie but a good one!!!


----------



## bradymartin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5820#post_22523496
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> I just added it to my Netflix's queue and looking forward to see some charts posted here by the fine folks at this thread.



do netflix blu ray rentals have hd audio? i read somewhere they dont


----------



## WereWolf84

the new Die Hard looks promising, should be another 5 stars


----------



## Steveo1234

The amazing spiderman. DTS MA full run.
 


LFE is completely unfiltered. A bit more amplitude would have been nice, but still. I expect this one to be pretty damn good!


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5820#post_22528398
> 
> 
> The amazing spiderman. DTS MA full run.
> 
> 
> LFE is completely unfiltered. A bit more amplitude would have been nice, but still. I expect this one to be pretty damn good!



Yep! And really good movie too, IMO. Looking forward to watching the whole thing again during the day so I can crank it. I'm now flat to 7 Hz.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Redbox'd cabin in the woods BR. only DD5.1 grrrrrrr


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5820#post_22527884
> 
> 
> Yup seen it on a mates Seaton Setup and even in the background bass is running through the whole movie....adds to the ambience of the movie...and it has LOTS of bass throughout the whole movie and agreed....a mind **** of a movie but a good one!!!



Cool! I thought the movie was very good as well......I cant stop thinking about it actually as it is left open to interpretation to some degree. Planning on watching it again soon to get a better grasp on things. The bass felt like its own character in this one with the ambiance as you mention along with all the other bass moments........well done!


----------



## quattroatl

So I finally got a DTS DVD copy of The Haunting through fleabay. I remember watching the movie when it was first released way back when. My memory of the movie was that it was horrible in every way. Around the same time I watched House on Haunted Hill, which IMHO was a much better movie with pretty good discrete sound effects.


But holy cow!!!! I played the "creaking pipes" chapter 10 scene, and my heart jumped and skipped a beat like never before. I run dual Emotiva Ultra 12's, so I was fully made aware that I need some 15" or 18" monsters one day. The weak of heart should not watch this scene with big subs!!!



Just wow!


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22529306
> 
> 
> So I finally got a DTS DVD copy of The Haunting through fleabay. I remember watching the movie when it was first released way back when. My memory of the movie was that it was horrible in every way. Around the same time I watched House on Haunted Hill, which IMHO was a much better movie with pretty good discrete sound effects.
> 
> But holy cow!!!! I played the "creaking pipes" chapter 10 scene, and my heart jumped and skipped a beat like never before. I run dual Emotiva Ultra 12's, so I was fully made aware that I need some 15" or 18" monsters one day. The weak of heart should not watched this scene with big subs!!!
> 
> Just wow!



Yup. Pretty scary listening to it with my twins.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5820#post_22526242
> 
> 
> Check out *Triangle* for some FUN LFE and amazing surround work. LOTS of bass in this one and it seemed to dig pretty deep at times as well. Would be curious to see some charts of some of these moments. TOTAL mind **** of a movie to boot. I thought it was a very entertaining HT experience.


What type of soundtrack was on that BD?? The ones I've seen listed online show it be 5.1DD.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22529397
> 
> 
> What type of soundtrack was on that BD?? The ones I've seen listed online show it be 5.1DD.




I rented the blu from Netflix and it was TrueHD 5.1.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22529876
> 
> 
> I rented the blu from Netflix and it was TrueHD 5.1.


Thanks! I'll double check things on-line and order one up soon.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5820#post_22521418
> 
> 
> Just saw the Dark Knight Rises at the IMAX in Montreal. This one has some serious bass and I'm really looking forward to the bluray.



Same here dude!!!! I watched it in IMAX and couldn't help but test out some of the bass on my system, so I went ahead and streamed a very bad quality version of it. Whilst watching the fight scene between Bane and Batman at the end, my sub got surged because its not working anymore







Luckily i still have warranty!


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4860#post_22333335
> 
> Wrath Of The Titans!
> 
> This is a Five-0 bass flick. Massive amounts of bass throughout the movie.
> 
> For those with full bandwidth subs, beware your levels! This one comes out of the gate full-bore, but the effects levels increase with the intensity of the scenes.
> 
> I've been running my new system 5-6dB hot at reference level to test its minerals. Ha! Not too far into the movie I saw clip lights, so I punked it back to flat at reference level. The scene that clipped the amp is noted below and here are only 8 of the countless scenes in this movie that are LOADED with low end:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the scene that clipped the system. Its also loaded with low end, but I isolated the effect that caused the clip at reference +5dB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also liked the movie. The cast is as good as it gets, the action is non-stop and over-the-top, which is apropos to the subject. In any case, you want bass, this movie has it in full bandwidth glory. No frequency left on the table, so some huge bass for every sub owner.



I know I'm a little late to the party, but I just watched this at 0, (full Reference Level). The bass was so intense, I was afraid to go louder.










There were a few scenes where I could "feel" the bass in the room, (and through my Crowson transducers), but I could not "hear" any bass... ALL the bass was infrasonic.










My room started making noises... mechanical vibrations... that I've never heard before.


This was the most incredible bass experience I've had since I've owned my 3 Submersive HP's.


For anyone with high output, infrasonic capability, this one is HIGHLY recommended.










Craig


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Craig and Bosso-


I have the movie, can you let me in on the best scenes (time stamps) for our HT tour tomorrow? If so I'll throw make a cut of them and throw them in the mix.


----------



## TimVG

The scene where they visit Hepaestus (pure ULF without being masked by midbass), the scenes in tartarus and the final battle.. they come to mind.


----------



## HuskerOmaha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22531538
> 
> 
> The scene where they visit Hepaestus (pure ULF without being masked by midbass), the scenes in tartarus and the final battle.. they come to mind.



Thanks!


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22531202
> 
> 
> I know I'm a little late to the party, but I just watched this at 0, (full Reference Level). The bass was so intense, I was afraid to go louder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were a few scenes where I could "feel" the bass in the room, (and through my Crowson transducers), but I could not "hear" any bass... ALL the bass was infrasonic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My room started making noises... mechanical vibrations... that I've never heard before.
> 
> This was the most incredible bass experience I've had since I've owned my 3 Submersive HP's.
> 
> For anyone with high output, infrasonic capability, this one is HIGHLY recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig


Dammit, Craig. Now I have to leave the house today to go get this.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

After finding it out for rental every single time I've been to the store for weeks, I finally got my hands on Avengers this evening.


Absolutely fantastic LFE... for 1995. No need for the tapped horns on this one, my old speakers would have done the job. The ones I had in 1995.


Battleship and 2012 were still more disappointing, so I'll go 3.5 stars on this one. I remember Thor being better. I'm not even sure this one beats the likes of older movies like Daylight and the Frighteners.


Fun movie though. I'm still putting it on my shopping list.


----------



## -RONIN-

Watched Prometheus last night and was impressed with the LFE.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-RONIN-*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22534576
> 
> 
> Watched Prometheus last night and was impressed with the LFE.



Also watched it last night. The sound track was crazy good but the ending was like, "Seriously!" The music track during the credits was terribly mastered, was screechy and had to be turned down. Plot wise I was expecting something wonderful for an ending and instead I got trite. Great sound track, great to okay plot line, fantastic sets but the ending had to of been contrived at the last second of the shoot because they didn't know where to go with the ending. The director should have left the ending with the ship taking off to the stars and cut the last, contrived scene. My reaction was, did they really do that?


"Gee, I don't know how to end this great movie."


After ten tequila shooters.


.................










"Eureka! We'll add this last scene and ruin a perfectly fine movie ending."


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22532262
> 
> 
> Dammit, Craig. Now I have to leave the house today to go get this.



I hope you found the movie... and that you get some treatment for that agoraphobia.










Craig


----------



## wth718

 Fire With Fire - 4.5 Stars. 32 Hz base content so less capable subs can get some love, but tons of unfiltered, driving, ULF. Measured down to 5 Hz at my LP (which is as low as the RTA on REW goes). Definitely audition material.


----------



## Spanglo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5820#post_22526242
> 
> 
> Check out *Triangle* for some FUN LFE and amazing surround work. LOTS of bass in this one and it seemed to dig pretty deep at times as well. Would be curious to see some charts of some of these moments. TOTAL mind **** of a movie to boot. I thought it was a very entertaining HT experience.



+1


Watched it last night... loaded with bass!


----------



## Skylinestar

 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435352/avatar-limited-edition-3d-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review 
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1244812/avatar-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review/0_20 

Ralph rated the LFE as 5 stars?


----------



## saprano

No. He rated the soundtrack _as a whole_ a perfect 5.


This thread is about LFE. Reviewers don't rate a soundtrack on that alone.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22540135
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435352/avatar-limited-edition-3d-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1244812/avatar-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review/0_20
> 
> Ralph rated the LFE as 5 stars?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22545559
> 
> 
> No. He rated the soundtrack _as a whole_ a perfect 5.
> 
> 
> This thread is about LFE. Reviewers don't rate a soundtrack on that alone.


Actually, Ralph DOES have segmented ratings, including one specifically for LFE, BUT as with regular reviewers and normal folks, he isn't a basshead. His system lists a SVS PB-13 Ultra. Avatar is another one that doesn't have any real ULF. Although the soundtrack overall is pretty good, it could have been so much better, just like Avengers.



Max


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22545614
> 
> 
> Actually, Ralph DOES have segmented ratings, including one specifically for LFE, BUT as with regular reviewers and normal folks, he isn't a basshead. His system lists a SVS PB-13 Ultra. Avatar is another one that doesn't have any real ULF. Although the soundtrack overall is pretty good, *it could have been so much better, just like Avengers.*
> 
> Max


----------



## MIkeDuke

Agree on Wrath. It does have some killer bass. I may have to spin that one again after I get a chance to watch Prometheus first. But I do remember being impressed with Wrath.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22545614
> 
> 
> Actually, Ralph DOES have segmented ratings, including one specifically for LFE, *BUT as with regular reviewers and normal folks, he isn't a basshead. His system lists a SVS PB-13 Ultra.* Avatar is another one that doesn't have any real ULF. Although the soundtrack overall is pretty good, it could have been so much better, just like Avengers.
> 
> Max



Okay, I'm a bit confused by the highlighted words above. You say Ralph isn't a basshead and it seems your assumption is based on the fact that "his system lists a SVS PB-13 Ultra." Do you actually consider the SVS PB-13 Ultra sub to be an inferior sub, or one that a "non-basshead" would have in their system? If so, I would take serious issue with that conclusion. The SVS PB-13 Ultra may not reach deep into single digits but it is the flagship sub of SVS that boasts an amp with 1,000 watts continuous (3600 watts peak) that weighs in at 155 lbs and costs 2k. I've read the reviews from owners of that sub and they no NOT sound like "normal folk" to me, but people who truly appreciate deep and accurate bass. Those who aren't "bassheads" would never even consider dishing out that kind of money for a sub, nor would they even have knowledge of a company like SVS that only sells their subs directly through their website.


----------



## Gary J

^^ Plus people continue to confuse good bass with ULF. Avatar and Avengers are listed as 4 and 4 1/2 stars. You do not see the terms basshead and ULF in the title of this thread and you do not need super duper subs to identify and appreciate good bass movies.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22548011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22545614
> 
> 
> Actually, Ralph DOES have segmented ratings, including one specifically for LFE, *BUT as with regular reviewers and normal folks, he isn't a basshead. His system lists a SVS PB-13 Ultra.* Avatar is another one that doesn't have any real ULF. Although the soundtrack overall is pretty good, it could have been so much better, just like Avengers.
> 
> Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm a bit confused by the highlighted words above. You say Ralph isn't a basshead and it seems your assumption is based on the fact that "his system lists a SVS PB-13 Ultra." Do you actually consider the SVS PB-13 Ultra sub to be an inferior sub, or one that a "non-basshead" would have in their system? If so, I would take serious issue with that conclusion. The SVS PB-13 Ultra may not reach deep into single digits but it is the flagship sub of SVS that boasts an amp with 1,000 watts continuous (3600 watts peak) that weighs in at 155 lbs and costs 2k. I've read the reviews from owners of that sub and they no NOT sound like "normal folk" to me, but people who truly appreciate deep and accurate bass. Those who aren't "bassheads" would never even consider dishing out that kind of money for a sub, nor would they even have knowledge of a company like SVS that only sells their subs directly through their website.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't call the SVS PB13 Ultra an inferior sub, but it's not in the same league as subs like the Seaton Submersive HPs and JTR Captivators, or DIY LMS Ultra 5400 (and this is the opinion of SVS PB13 Ultra owners, some who have made the upgrade to some of these other subs, and others who own the SVS's, but have heard the others in shootouts). In addition, bassheads tend to use multi-sub setups to even out the in-room FR, AND to ensure they aren't running out of headroom and into output limits/clipping.


There is a difference between normal folks who have a decent subwoofer because they want good overall sound, and bassheads who are interested in getting the most that they can out of the lower octaves. Since this is a thread specifically about Bass, one would assume that it's more for the bassheads than the average Joe.


In some previous posts, I used automotive analogies. Someone in roadracing is going to be concerned about acceleration, handling and braking performance at the limit (among other things like safety). The performance criteria specifically related to that activity. They don't care about how much you can haul in the vehicle, how comfortable it is while highway cruising from Seattle to Orlando, or how great the gas mileage is. How easily you can fit 7 kids into it to take to the soccer game etc. To the average Joe, a Porsche Cayenne S is a FAST vehicle (and for an SUV, it certainly is, but you're not going to find roadracers raving about its performance on a race course).


Likewise, the soundtracks for movies like Avatar and Avengers are quite good and even excellent to the average Joe, but to a basshead, they could have been so much better. It's like a manufacturer making a car with a really high top speed, but rolls like a boat in the turns. Some folks don't care, the straight line speed is good enough for them to get excited about, but to a roadracer, the car could have been so much more if the manufacturer had rounded it out with handling to match.


Some of these movies have pretty good soundtracks, but they could have been so much better if they had fully fleshed out the audio, and the thing is, there are many examples of movies that take full advantage of this (and in the case of Avengers, other movies within the same franchise), for big budget productions to drop the ball.



Max


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22548197
> 
> 
> ^^ Plus people continue to confuse good bass with ULF. Avatar and Avengers are listed as 4 and 4 1/2 stars. You do not see the terms basshead and ULF in the title of this thread and you do not need super duper subs to identify and appreciate good bass movies.



Ditto!


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22548363
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call the SVS PB13 Ultra an inferior sub, but it's not in the same league as subs like the Seaton Submersive HPs and JTR Captivators, or DIY LMS Ultra 5400 (and this is the opinion of SVS PB13 Ultra owners, some who have made the upgrade to some of these other subs, and others who own the SVS's, but have heard the others in shootouts). In addition, bassheads tend to use multi-sub setups to even out the in-room FR, AND to ensure they aren't running out of headroom and into output limits/clipping.
> 
> There is a difference between normal folks who have a decent subwoofer because they want good overall sound, and bassheads who are interested in getting the most that they can out of the lower octaves. Since this is a thread specifically about Bass, one would assume that it's more for the bassheads than the average Joe.
> 
> In some previous posts, I used automotive analogies. Someone in roadracing is going to be concerned about acceleration, handling and braking performance at the limit (among other things like safety). The performance criteria specifically related to that activity. They don't care about how much you can haul in the vehicle, how comfortable it is while highway cruising from Seattle to Orlando, or how great the gas mileage is. How easily you can fit 7 kids into it to take to the soccer game etc. To the average Joe, a Porsche Cayenne S is a FAST vehicle (and for an SUV, it certainly is, but you're not going to find roadracers raving about its performance on a race course).
> 
> Likewise, the soundtracks for movies like Avatar and Avengers are quite good and even excellent to the average Joe, but to a basshead, they could have been so much better. It's like a manufacturer making a car with a really high top speed, but rolls like a boat in the turns. Some folks don't care, the straight line speed is good enough for them to get excited about, but to a roadracer, the car could have been so much more if the manufacturer had rounded it out with handling to match.
> 
> Some of these movies have pretty good soundtracks, but they could have been so much better if they had fully fleshed out the audio, and the thing is, there are many examples of movies that take full advantage of this (and in the case of Avengers, other movies within the same franchise), for big budget productions to drop the ball.
> 
> Max


Ditto!


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22548363
> 
> *I wouldn't call the SVS PB13 Ultra an inferior sub, but it's not in the same league as subs like the Seaton Submersive HPs and JTR Captivators, or DIY LMS Ultra 5400* (and this is the opinion of SVS PB13 Ultra owners, some who have made the upgrade to some of these other subs, and others who own the SVS's, but have heard the others in shootouts). In addition, bassheads tend to use multi-sub setups to even out the in-room FR, AND to ensure they aren't running out of headroom and into output limits/clipping.
> 
> There is a difference between normal folks who have a decent subwoofer because they want good overall sound, and bassheads who are interested in getting the most that they can out of the lower octaves. Since this is a thread specifically about Bass, one would assume that it's more for the bassheads than the average Joe.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22548505
> 
> 
> Ditto!



Do you realize how condescending your words are? Do you realize that you are implying that unless one has a sub (or multi-subs!) capable of reaching into the very lowest octave, they are not really bass-lovers? In fact, your words are even more far-reaching than that, for they imply that unless you have such a sub (or subs) you really aren't qualified to appreciate and evaluate bass in movies and post on this thread? That is indeed the way you come across to me and I dare say others may have the same opinion as I do. Granted, unless you use a sub capable of reaching into single digits you can't hardly experience and comment on a movie that does go that low, but there are PLENTY of movies with good bass above the lowest octave and thus many members are more than qualifed to give their opinions on their listening experiences. I have been following this thread for awhile and when _The Avengers_ was being discussed there were posts that became quite nasty and some were coming across as *elitists*. I'm sorry to say but your words are reflecting the same pride that I observed in their posts.


Let me add that I have been a consistent participant in the "Blu-ray PQ Thread" for many years and I have never witnessed people on that thread *bragging* about the equipment they have, nor have we ever implied that unless you have the BEST FLAT PANEL or the BEST PROJECTOR you really can't appreciate the high definition resolution seen in Blu-rays (nor have we ever implied that you must have the highest-end panels or projectors to give reviews on that thread). In saying this, you will see that I have been blessed with one of the best flat panels ever made (i.e. Pioneer Kuro Elite PRO-151), but I have NEVER suggested that others, who do not own a KURO or similar display, do not really appreciate PQ as much as I do. Other AVS members can still love, enjoy, and review Blu-rays and their opinion counts even if their flat panel or projector would fall into the "entry level" category. We DO ask members to list the equipment (and viewing distance) they use so others have a "point of reference to follow," but none are made to feel their opinion doesn't really count unless they have the very best HD display. I wish I could say the same of this thread.


----------



## cuzed2

Wow - rough stuff here.

I am ULF limited (16hz ), and I don't understand the last post. One should keep the title of the thread in mind.


----------



## cubalis2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22548737
> 
> 
> Let me add that I have been a consistent participant in the "Blu-ray PQ Thread" for many years and I have never witnessed people on that thread *bragging* about the equipment they have, nor have we ever implied that unless you have the BEST FLAT PANEL or the BEST PROJECTOR you really can't appreciate the high definition resolution seen in Blu-rays (nor have we ever implied that you must have the highest-end panels or projectors to give reviews on that thread). In saying this, you will see that I have been blessed with one of the best flat panels ever made (i.e. Pioneer Kuro Elite PRO-151), but I have NEVER suggested that others, who do not own a KURO or similar display, do not really appreciate PQ as much as I do. Other AVS members can still love, enjoy, and review Blu-rays and their opinion counts even if their flat panel or projector would fall into the "entry level" category. We DO ask members to list the equipment (and viewing distance) they use so others have a "point of reference to follow," but none are made to feel their opinion doesn't really count unless they have the very best HD display. I wish I could say the same of this thread.




Don't want to get in the middle of this, but I feel relating PQ to audio is a big apples to oranges type of comparison. I only say this as home theatre audio can be distinctly measured and calibrated to reference level. While the same can (sort of) be said with regard to picture quality and gamma curves, greyscale, etc... it is a different beast in the audio realm. No amount of tinkering and adjusting can get a lesser audio system to reference levels cleanly.


In order to hit reference specs the LFE channel needs to be able to handle upwards and beyond 115 dB at the listening position through its bandwidth, well down into the single digits. This is something the SVS cannot achieve alone in a normal listening environment. Not very many commercial subs can. I may be mistaken, but I feel like this is the point being made by those calling out the PB13. It's no doubt a great sub, and one of the better commercial offerings, but a single PB13 won't handle clean reference levels through the entire LFE bandwidth.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22548737
> 
> 
> Do you realize how condescending your words are? Do you realize that you are implying that unless one has a sub (or multi-subs!) capable of reaching into the very lowest octave, they are not really bass-lovers? In fact, your words are even more far-reaching than that, for they imply that unless you have such a sub (or subs) you really aren't qualified to appreciate and evaluate bass in movies and post on this thread? That is indeed the way you come across to me and I dare say others may have the same opinion as I do. Granted, unless you use a sub capable of reaching into single digits you can't hardly experience and comment on a movie that does go that low, but there are PLENTY of movies with good bass above the lowest octave and thus many members are more than qualifed to give their opinions on their listening experiences. I have been following this thread for awhile and when _The Avengers_ was being discussed there were posts that became quite nasty and some were coming across as *elitists*. I'm sorry to say but your words are reflecting the same pride that I observed in their posts.
> 
> Let me add that I have been a consistent participant in the "Blu-ray PQ Thread" for many years and I have never witnessed people on that thread *bragging* about the equipment they have, nor have we ever implied that unless you have the BEST FLAT PANEL or the BEST PROJECTOR you really can't appreciate the high definition resolution seen in Blu-rays (nor have we ever implied that you must have the highest-end panels or projectors to give reviews on that thread). In saying this, you will see that I have been blessed with one of the best flat panels ever made (i.e. Pioneer Kuro Elite PRO-151), but I have NEVER suggested that others, who do not own a KURO or similar display, do not really appreciate PQ as much as I do. Other AVS members can still love, enjoy, and review Blu-rays and their opinion counts even if their flat panel or projector would fall into the "entry level" category. We DO ask members to list the equipment (and viewing distance) they use so others have a "point of reference to follow," but none are made to feel their opinion doesn't really count unless they have the very best HD display. I wish I could say the same of this thread.


I am not trying to be elitist or condescending, (and if I come off that way, I apologize)... but have you ever experienced a system capable of high level infrasonics? It's a whole different experience than a system that is limited to 20 Hz, or even 16 Hz. There are 2 whole *octaves* from 20 Hz to 5 Hz. That's like the 2-octave difference between 20 Hz extension and 80 Hz extension.... it is literally that big of a difference. It may be "inaudible", but the sensory input you get is very palpable and very "real."


For those of us who have infrasonic capable systems, movies that "could have had" infrasonics... and don't... are a major disappointment. We can understand that they may "sound" just fine on ULF-limited systems, and they also "sound" just fine on our systems. But they don't "feel" as good as they should have. I, and others, have invested a lot in our ULF-capable systems. We just want the content to be able to take advantage of our investments. It is very disappointing when a movie that should have had deep ULF's, doesn't get it, especially when it comes from a movie house that has done spectacular ULF movies in the past.


Please feel free to enjoy The Avengers. I actually liked the movie. Nonetheless, I was disappointed by the "bass". It could have "felt" so much better.


Craig


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubalis2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22548942
> 
> 
> Don't want to get in the middle of this, but I feel relating PQ to audio is a big apples to oranges type of comparison.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22548363
> 
> 
> There is a difference between normal folks who have a decent subwoofer because they want good overall sound, and bassheads who are interested in getting the most that they can out of the lower octaves. *Since this is a thread specifically about Bass, one would assume that it's more for the bassheads than the average Joe.*



Let me clarify the purpose of my post. I was NOT specifically comparing "PQ to audio," I was comparing "the two threads themselves," and who should be able to participate in them. In the "Bass Thread" anyone who loves bass in movies should be able to participate, whether or not he/she has a sub (or subs) capable of producing bass in the lowest octave or not. In the "PQ Thread" anyone who is interested in the PQ in movies should be able to participate, whether or not they have a display capable of producing the best PQ possible (i.e., the best BLACKS, the best CONTRAST, the best SHADOW DETAILS, etc.). The capability of one's equipment should NOT be the determining factor in who can participate, period!


I highlighted the main words that I take issue with in Max's post, "Since this is a thread specifically about Bass, one would assume that it's more for the bassheads than the average Joe." And he stated, in an earlier post, that Ralph Potts was NOT a basshead, and his implication in his comment about Ralph's sub being a SVS PB-13 Ultra was that his equipment didn't even qualify for one being a basshead. I couldn't disagree with his conclusion anymore than I do. In my thinking, he is basically dissuading those of us who don't have subs that reach into the single digits from participating in this thread, FOR WE ARE NOT TRUE BASSHEADS. This is an elitist mentality that I reject, and I would hope that you and many others would reject it as well.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5880#post_22549023
> 
> 
> I am not trying to be elitist or condescending, (and if I come off that way, I apologize)... but have you ever experienced a system capable of high level infrasonics? It's a whole different experience than a system that is limited to 20 Hz, or even 16 Hz. There are 2 whole *octaves* from 20 Hz to 5 Hz. That's like the 2-octave difference between 20 Hz extension and 80 Hz extension.... it is literally that big of a difference. It may be "inaudible", but the sensory input you get is very palpable and very "real."
> 
> For those of us who have infrasonic capable systems, movies that "could have had" infrasonics... and don't... are a major disappointment. We can understand that they may "sound" just fine on ULF-limited systems, and they also "sound" just fine on our systems. But they don't "feel" as good as they should have. I, and others, have invested a lot in our ULF-capable systems. We just want the content to be able to take advantage of our investments. It is very disappointing when a movie that should have had deep ULF's, doesn't get it, especially when it comes from a movie house that has done spectacular ULF movies in the past.
> 
> Please feel free to enjoy The Avengers. I actually liked the movie. Nonetheless, I was disappointed by the "bass". It could have "felt" so much better.
> 
> Craig



Craig, I sincerely appreciate the spirit in which you write and I assure you that you are NOT coming across as an elitist or condescending (in this post anyway...but you did "Ditto" Max's post that I took issue with). I understand perfectly the point you are making about the difference between ULF-capable systems and those that are limited to 16 Hz or above. I also fully agree with you in your disappointment when filmmakers limit the bass extension (for whatever reason) in their movies. But I DID take issue with some of Max's comments (see my last post above) where he implies that this thread is ONLY for BASSHEADS (i.e., those with subs that are ULF-capable).


Let me close on this note. I truly hope to own a ULF-capable sub (or subs) someday so I can "feel the difference." I have always wanted the best equipment I could afford, so I'm not, in any way, shape, matter, or form, against having and enjoying the best technology available to us. My objection is with making others, who are less fortunate in what they can afford, feel that they can't participate in this thread due to their limited bass extension.


Denny


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5880#post_22549027
> 
> 
> Let me clarify the purpose of my post. I was NOT specifically comparing "PQ to audio," I was comparing "the two threads themselves," and who should be able to participate in them. In the "Bass Thread" anyone who loves bass in movies should be able to participate, whether or not he/she has a sub (or subs) capable of producing bass in the lowest octave or not. In the "PQ Thread" anyone who is interested in the PQ in movies should be able to participate, whether or not they have a display capable of producing the best PQ possible (i.e., the best BLACKS, the best CONTRAST, the best SHADOW DETAILS, etc.). The capability of one's equipment should NOT be the determining factor in who can participate, period!


Certainly, anyone can participate in a thread. However, a poster's "frame of reference" and "perspective" should be taken into account when evaluating their posts. Someone with a 480i display who complains about PQ of a BluRay movie can't be taken seriously. Even someone with an older 720p display, who proffers an opinion on PQ must be taken in perspective. Doesn't mean their opinion is invalid, just that it may not be applicable to your own system.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5880#post_22549027
> 
> 
> I highlighted the main words that I take issue with in Max's post, "Since this is a thread specifically about Bass, one would assume that it's more for the bassheads than the average Joe." And he stated, in an earlier post, that Ralph Potts was NOT a basshead, and his implication in his comment about Ralph's sub being a SVS PB-13 Ultra was that his equipment didn't even qualify for one being a basshead. I couldn't disagree with his conclusion anymore than I do. In my thinking, he is basically dissuading those of us who don't have subs that reach into the single digits from participating in this thread, FOR WE ARE NOT TRUE BASSHEADS. This is an elitist mentality that I reject, and I would hope that you and many others would reject it as well.


Ralph's system, (a single SVS PB13 Ultra), is a very good system. However, it is not what I would consider a SOTA system. A SOTA system would be multiple subs, optimally deployed in the room, that can provide high-SPL infrasonic output with headroom and low distortion and flat response. A *single* PB13 Ultra will do a great job, (depending on the room and setup), but it can;t possibly provide SOTA output and response.


When Ralph designates a movie as 4.5 or 5 stars, that doesn't mean it will, (or should) receive the same rating in this thread. I don't think he even intends it to be an "ultimate bass head" recommendation.


Craig


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5880#post_22549076
> 
> 
> Certainly, anyone can participate in a thread. However, a poster's "frame of reference" and "perspective" should be taken into account when evaluating their posts. Someone with a 480i display who complains about PQ of a BluRay movie can't be taken seriously. Even someone with an older 720p display, who proffers an opinion on PQ must be taken in perspective. Doesn't mean their opinion is invalid, just that it may not be applicable to your own system.
> 
> 
> Ralph's system, (a single SVS PB13 Ultra), is a very good system. However, it is not what I would consider a SOTA system. A SOTA system would be multiple subs, optimally deployed in the room, that can provide high-SPL infrasonic output with headroom and low distortion and flat response. A *single* PB13 Ultra will do a great job, (depending on the room and setup), but it can;t possibly provide SOTA output and response.
> 
> When Ralph designates a movie as 4.5 or 5 stars, that doesn't mean it will, (or should) receive the same rating in this thread. I don't think he even intends it to be an "ultimate bass head" recommendation.
> 
> 
> Craig



Regarding your first point, I agree with you. In fact, if you read my post to Max (#5881) you will see that I mentioned that we ask participants in the Blu-ray PQ Thread to list their equipment and viewing distance "so others have a'point of reference to follow'."


I also agree with your second point as well, for I believe Ralph's rating (for audio) is taking into consideration all factors, not just bass. So, his audio rating includes dialogue, action in the surrounds, and LFE material. If he were to visit this thread and post a comment specifically on the LFE his rating may indeed be different. And regarding ULF material, he would refrain from any comment in this area.


----------



## djbluemax1

djoberg,


intent and perspective are difficult to convey on an internet forum and can be misread. I only just saw the replies posted since my post, but it appears that Craig has already clarified most of the points that I would have.


It wasn't my intent to state that anyone with less capable equipment is not qualified to voice their opinions, my point was simply that you have to look at the context of a person's experience to consider their opinions. Someone was using Ralph's5-star rating of the LFE in Avatar to question posts that stated that the LFE could definitely have been better. The implication is that a reviewer has given it the highest possible rating they could give and thus, there is no possible way the Bass/LFE could be lacking in any form. My point is that different people look at things from a different perspective and context.


To many people, a Porsche Cayenne S and a Toyota Camry are fast, and a stock Dodge Viper is ridiculously fast. To enthusiasts who dragrace, the Cayenne S and Camry will likely be considered average to slow, and depending on what Tier they're racing in, potentially even the stock Viper might be considered slow. If I'm talking to average folks about vehicles and they talk about how fast the new Camry is, I agree, it IS fast for a bone stock passenger vehicle, but if we're talking amongst racing enthusiasts, then the only comment about how fast it is is in comparison to what used to be the fastest cars on the block in the muscle car era decades ago.


This IS a Bass thread isn't it? In that context, I'd say it's perfectly understandable to qualify the difference between an average Joe's perspective and a basshead's perspective. If we're discussing PQ of a movie, and it happens to be a dark movie and someone goes, "The movie had incredible black levels! It was amazing" and they were watching it on a 2003 720p projector with a 2000:1 contrast ratio and someone with a Kuro comes in and comments, "I'd have to disagree. The black levels in that movie never went down to black, they were mostly a dark gray and I would know since I've seen movies that have inky blacks on this TV. In addition, there was a lot of black crush in many of the scenes obscuring shadow detail. I also ran it through an video analyzer which confirmed that there were very few scenes encoded with absolute digital black values for the pixels", to me the 2nd post is more creditable and useful. Based on this thread however, it appears that folks would be jumping on the 2nd poster claiming that they're elitist snobs and that if someone watched the movie, enjoyed it and thought it had excellent blacks, then it does and that's that.



Max


----------



## Steveo1234

Snow white and the huntsmen.

3.5-4 stars. Bass was acceptable. nothing really missing but nothing that stood out either. One scene (crows flying around) had some good stuff and might be enough to push it up to a 4. Not sure about that though.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubalis2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22548942
> 
> 
> a single PB13 won't handle clean reference levels through the entire LFE bandwidth.



Which has nothing to do with this thread. Not to mention those with open sided rooms who have to throw more watts and subs at it.


----------



## Ricci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5880#post_22549438
> 
> 
> Snow white and the huntsmen.
> 
> 3.5-4 stars. Bass was acceptable. nothing really missing but nothing that stood out either. One scene (crows flying around) had some good stuff and might be enough to push it up to a 4. Not sure about that though.



That was really the only scene that I took note of the bass as well. The rest had bass that was appropriate but nothing really impressive. I liked the movie though.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

sorry if this has been covered before, but was going to purchase Gladiator. what was the rating on this?


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5880#post_22550040
> 
> 
> sorry if this has been covered before, but was going to purchase Gladiator. what was the rating on this?


\

Gladiator is not a good movie for bass and is not worthy of buying for that purpose. With that said. It is a truly outstanding movie in and of it's own and is fully worth the purchase just for that fact.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

i know. I love the movie...I have it on DVD (somewhere) but want to grab the bluray. figured id ask about the bass. thanks for the response!


I need new movies with bass. I just bought the last of the 5 stars. time for some new ones. any recomendations. I am looking for good movies...not just bass only. I was fortunate to really enjoy Wrath of the Titans last night...not to mention the outstanding bass


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5880#post_22549337
> 
> 
> djoberg,
> 
> 
> It wasn't my intent to state that anyone with less capable equipment is not qualified to voice their opinions, my point was simply that you have to look at the context of a person's experience to consider their opinions.
> 
> 
> This IS a Bass thread isn't it? In that context, I'd say it's perfectly understandable to qualify the difference between an *average Joe's* perspective and a *basshead's* perspective.
> 
> 
> Max



Max,


I'm glad to read that "it wasn't [your] intent to state that anyone with less capable equipment is not qualified to voice their opinions..." And I do agree with you (as I did with Craig) that one's equipment must be taken into consideration to give other members "a point of reference to follow." So, we are on the same page in that regard.


Where I would still take issue with you is in your use of the words, "average Joe" and "bassheads." You basically stated in a previous post that Ralph Potts is not really a basshead, which would means he's just an "average Joe." Your whole post came across to me as if one MUST own a ULF-capable sub in order to be a true basshead and that if one owned a sub that was limited in its bass extension, they were just an "average Joe." Is that the meaning that you intended to convey? If not, you should retract your statement about Ralph Potts not being a basshead, for one only needs to see what Ralph says quite consistently about bass (in his reviews) to know that he truly loves bass. One does NOT invest in a two thousand dollar sub with the capability that the SVS PB-13 Ultra has if they aren't serious about bass. He might not be AS SERIOUS about the lower octaves as you are, but that does not put him in the camp of the "average Joe." My take on the term "average Joe" (or shall we use the term "Joe Six-Pack") is one who is content to buy a flat panel tv and doesn't even invest in a speaker system, or, if they do, they are quite content to go the route of the "home-theater-in-a-box." The "average" consumer is most definitely in that camp. So, to lump Ralph Potts in that category (or anyone who visits this thread who LOVES BASS) is disingenuous, IMO.


Denny


----------



## Elfather

T.I.L ; I'm still just an ''average Joe'' because i own a PB13 and not 4 Submersives


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elfather*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5880#post_22550691
> 
> 
> T.I.L ; I'm still just an ''average Joe'' because i own a PB13 and not 4 Submersives


Nope, you are "Above Average Joe" but still far below "Basshead" status.


----------



## Elfather

what about someone with a BIC F12, what are they below average joe? Man thats pretty low! How about someone with a Gotham 213???


----------



## raffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5880#post_22550591
> 
> 
> Max,
> 
> I'm glad to read that "it wasn't [your] intent to state that anyone with less capable equipment is not qualified to voice their opinions..." And I do agree with you (as I did with Craig) that one's equipment must be taken into consideration to give other members "a point of reference to follow." So, we are on the same page in that regard.
> 
> Where I would still take issue with you is in your use of the words, "average Joe" and "bassheads." You basically stated in a previous post that Ralph Potts is not really a basshead, which would means he's just an "average Joe." Your whole post came across to me as if one MUST own a ULF-capable sub in order to be a true basshead and that if one owned a sub that was limited in its bass extension, they were just an "average Joe." Is that the meaning that you intended to convey? If not, you should retract your statement about Ralph Potts not being a basshead, for one only needs to see what Ralph says quite consistently about bass (in his reviews) to know that he truly loves bass. One does NOT invest in a two thousand dollar sub with the capability that the SVS PB-13 Ultra has if they aren't serious about bass. He might not be AS SERIOUS about the lower octaves as you are, but that does not put him in the camp of the "average Joe." My take on the term "average Joe" (or shall we use the term "Joe Six-Pack") is one who is content to buy a flat panel tv and doesn't even invest in a speaker system, or, if they do, they are quite content to go the route of the "home-theater-in-a-box." The "average" consumer is most definitely in that camp. So, to lump Ralph Potts in that category (or anyone who visits this thread who LOVES BASS) is disingenuous, IMO.
> 
> Denny



Can we PLEASE return focus to the original subject which is bass in movies and frequency charts? We've already lost some valuable posters to this thread due to all the bickering. Let's try to get the signal to noise ratio back to something reasonable. I personally could not care less what subs someone has other than how it affects their perception of the bass in a movie and how that directly relates to this subject matter.


More charts less arguments...


----------



## SmokenAshes

I got a HSU VTF3 MK4. Am I above average? Lol


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SmokenAshes

I picked up Prometheus and was wondering what someone else thought of the bass in this movie. Good movie though....although I'm still trying to figure out some things with that movie.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elfather

Read the rules dude. You are Average Joe, Bud. I loved that movie! What are you trying to figure out from the movie? I've watched it 3 times so maybe I can help. As far as the bass goes I though it was lacking, but you have to take my comments with a grain of salt.


----------



## cuzed2

This "Joe Average" would love to see the discussion return to the original intent:

The part where a lot of dedicated bass heads share their hard work of; listening, measuring, dissecting, graphing, and pointing out the special "scenes" in


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5880#post_22551494
> 
> 
> This "Joe Average" would love to see the discussion return to the original intent:
> 
> The part where a lot of dedicated bass heads share their hard work of; listening, measuring, dissecting, graphing, and pointing out the special "scenes" in


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5880#post_22550591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5880#post_22549337
> 
> 
> djoberg,
> 
> 
> It wasn't my intent to state that anyone with less capable equipment is not qualified to voice their opinions, my point was simply that you have to look at the context of a person's experience to consider their opinions.
> 
> 
> This IS a Bass thread isn't it? In that context, I'd say it's perfectly understandable to qualify the difference between an *average Joe's* perspective and a *basshead's* perspective.
> 
> 
> Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max,
> 
> 
> I'm glad to read that "it wasn't [your] intent to state that anyone with less capable equipment is not qualified to voice their opinions..." And I do agree with you (as I did with Craig) that one's equipment must be taken into consideration to give other members "a point of reference to follow." So, we are on the same page in that regard.
> 
> *Where I would still take issue with you is in your use of the words, "average Joe" and "bassheads." You basically stated in a previous post that Ralph Potts is not really a basshead, which would means he's just an "average Joe." Your whole post came across to me as if one MUST own a ULF-capable sub in order to be a true basshead and that if one owned a sub that was limited in its bass extension, they were just an "average Joe." Is that the meaning that you intended to convey?
> *
> 
> Denny
Click to expand...

Nope, the bolded is not what I intended to say, the first lines above are more accurate. It was meant to give context, i.e. if someone tells you a car is 'fast', how do you define fast? It's all relative to each individual. Fast to a soccer mom who drives a minivan is different from fast to someone who takes their car to the racetrack on the weekends which in turn is different from fast to someone who dragraces Top Fuel dragsters.


In my case, it was in reply to someone's using Ralph's score of 5 for LFE for Avatar, to give context to the fact that a bass addict would have a different perception. Not so hard to understand and no, I won't be retracting/deleting it from the original post. I don't think there's any further need to discuss these points as I think most folks can easily grasp them by now.



Max


----------



## Gary J

So his original post remains - "off bass base".


----------



## kemiza

Gentlemen! The last time I checked this thread was about "Master List of BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts." Not your subwoofer or yourself.


----------



## Dionyz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5880#post_22551675
> 
> 
> Nope, the bolded is not what I intended to say, the first lines above are more accurate. It was meant to give context, i.e. if someone tells you a car is 'fast', how do you define fast? It's all relative to each individual. Fast to a soccer mom who drives a minivan is different from fast to someone who takes their car to the racetrack on the weekends which in turn is different from fast to someone who dragraces Top Fuel dragsters.
> 
> In my case, it was in reply to someone's using Ralph's score of 5 for LFE for Avatar, to give context to the fact that a bass addict would have a different perception. Not so hard to understand and no, I won't be retracting/deleting it from the original post. I don't think there's any further need to discuss these points as I think most folks can easily grasp them by now.
> 
> Max



This has been debated enough, with all due respect.

One can love bass, even if their equipment does not reproduce the lowest frequencies. However, they do not know what they do not know (what they are missing, since they never experienced it)

Thus both side have a point, and each should be sensitive to the other.


p.s. I have had the equivalent discussion with owners of low efficiency speakers, who have no clue of what true dynamics are (that high efficiency, high power handling speakers provide). same case - you don't know what you don't know (what you are missing)


Now - peace and respect PLEASE - and let's move on.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5850#post_22548737
> 
> 
> Do you realize how condescending your words are? Do you realize that you are implying that unless one has a sub (or multi-subs!) capable of reaching into the very lowest octave, they are not really bass-lovers? In fact, your words are even more far-reaching than that, for they imply that unless you have such a sub (or subs) you really aren't qualified to appreciate and evaluate bass in movies and post on this thread? That is indeed the way you come across to me and I dare say others may have the same opinion as I do. Granted, unless you use a sub capable of reaching into single digits you can't hardly experience and comment on a movie that does go that low, but there are PLENTY of movies with good bass above the lowest octave and thus many members are more than qualifed to give their opinions on their listening experiences. I have been following this thread for awhile and when _The Avengers_ was being discussed there were posts that became quite nasty and some were coming across as *elitists*. I'm sorry to say but your words are reflecting the same pride that I observed in their posts.
> 
> Let me add that I have been a consistent participant in the "Blu-ray PQ Thread" for many years and I have never witnessed people on that thread *bragging* about the equipment they have, nor have we ever implied that unless you have the BEST FLAT PANEL or the BEST PROJECTOR you really can't appreciate the high definition resolution seen in Blu-rays (nor have we ever implied that you must have the highest-end panels or projectors to give reviews on that thread). In saying this, you will see that I have been blessed with one of the best flat panels ever made (i.e. Pioneer Kuro Elite PRO-151), but I have NEVER suggested that others, who do not own a KURO or similar display, do not really appreciate PQ as much as I do. Other AVS members can still love, enjoy, and review Blu-rays and their opinion counts even if their flat panel or projector would fall into the "entry level" category. We DO ask members to list the equipment (and viewing distance) they use so others have a "point of reference to follow," but none are made to feel their opinion doesn't really count unless they have the very best HD display. I wish I could say the same of this thread.




My thoughts exactly


----------



## djoberg

I had NOT seen _Monsters Vs. Aliens_ since I purchased my SVS PC12-NSD but several of my grandchildren (who are with us for the weekend) begged me to watch it and I was surprised at the amount of decent bass sprinkled (heavily) throughout the 90 minute running time. There were a few scenes where walls were shaking big-time and you could really feel it in every chair of the room. We had watched _Madagascar 3_ last night which was terrible in the LFE department so I cranked _Monsters Vs. Aliens_ up to near reference levels and my wife could hear the thunderous bass sitting upstairs on the other end of our 70' rambler. As the credits were rolling I just had to check the list on this thread and I was shocked that this title isn't even listed. Has no one seen this yet (which would be just as surprising)? I can't imagine contributors to this thread seeing this movie and not being impressed with the bass. I would say it is at least a 3.5 Stars if not 4.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Yeah, I believe MvA is at least a 4. Been a while since I last saw it though.


Tonight's movie was Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter. Has a few decent moments, but I wanted a lot more infra than it seems like it had. Going to Speclab it before I decide on a star vote.


----------



## Snowmanick

Watched Dark Shadows on Halloween. While the soundtrack is clean, not much bass. What bass is there does have a nice midbass punch to it, but is mostly from the music. I'd give it a 2.5-3 on the bass. The only redeeming quality of the film for me was Eva Green being in it, but its not her best role. Overall not much to enjoy in the film. I'd recommended skipping it.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5880#post_22554670
> 
> 
> I had NOT seen _Monsters Vs. Aliens_ since I purchased my SVS PC12-NSD but several of my grandchildren (who are with us for the weekend) begged me to watch it and I was surprised at the amount of decent bass sprinkled (heavily) throughout the 90 minute running time. There were a few scenes where walls were shaking big-time and you could really feel it in every chair of the room. We had watched _Madagascar 3_ last night which was terrible in the LFE department so I cranked _Monsters Vs. Aliens_ up to near reference levels and my wife could hear the thunderous bass sitting upstairs on the other end of our 70' rambler. As the credits were rolling I just had to check the list on this thread and I was shocked that this title isn't even listed. Has no one seen this yet (which would be just as surprising)? I can't imagine contributors to this thread seeing this movie and not being impressed with the bass. I would say it is at least a 3.5 Stars if not 4.




Agreed! One of my favorite animated audio tracks overall and great use of LFE. Fantastic in either 2d or 3d as well.


We watched TrickRtreat tonight and there was almost NO LFE in this one. VERY weak low end track.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Just watched 9. Cool little flick. Great bass! Without this thread would never have given it a spin! Totally agree with 5 stars


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Abe Lincoln: Vampire Hunter is a three star for me after looking at the waterfalls. Maybe 2.5. What's frustrating about this one is that most of this movie is above 25Hz, but there are a couple scenes where the ULF is allowed in. Overall, the audio in this movie is very good, but the LFE is pretty disappointing.


I felt the whole train battle should have been full of infra, but it wasn't. Just a little bit towards the end. Here's what I got from the DVDs Dolby Digital track:


----------



## wse

So which subs go down to 20Hz my JL audio Fathom F113 don't


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5910#post_22555584
> 
> 
> Just watched 9. Cool little flick. Great bass! Without this thread would never have given it a spin! Totally agree with 5 stars



+1


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5910#post_22555584
> 
> 
> Just watched 9. Cool little flick. Great bass! Without this thread would never have given it a spin! Totally agree with 5 stars





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holt7153*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5910#post_22555888
> 
> 
> +1



+2


----------



## boe

I like having this list of movies and the times of the subwoofer events - however my times and chapters don't seem to match up with this list. I'm using the original BR discs (not copies) for most of these and I can't seem to figure out where the subwoofer events occur. I would love it if at some point the list was updated to say something like Casino Royal - chapter 2 - moment when truck crashes through...


----------



## jeffw69

This thread has been hazardous to my wallet.


----------



## Kevin12586




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffw69*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5910#post_22556239
> 
> 
> This thread has been hazardous to my wallet.



This forum has done the same for me


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5910#post_22555869
> 
> 
> So which subs go down to 20Hz my JL audio Fathom F113 don't



Seriously ?


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5910#post_22555869
> 
> 
> So which subs go down to 20Hz my JL audio Fathom F113 don't



Then you don't have a F113.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5910#post_22558471
> 
> 
> Then you don't have a F113.



LOOOOL!!!!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5910#post_22558471
> 
> 
> Then you don't have a F113.



Not flat according to their web site.


Frequency Response (Anechoic) 20 - 86 Hz (1.5dB) -3 dB


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5910#post_22558749
> 
> 
> Not flat according to their web site.
> 
> Frequency Response (Anechoic) 20 - 86 Hz (1.5dB) -3 dB



+/- 3 dBs is flat, so the minus 3 dB point being 20hz is flat.


----------



## Gary J

fooled me!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5910#post_22558822
> 
> 
> fooled me!



Well, what do you think is flat? The real question is how flat is it when turned up as compression sets in at the lower frequencies without displacement and power. I think there are members here with responses of their fathoms but who knows where.


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> Not flat according to their web site.
> 
> Frequency Response (Anechoic) 20 - 86 Hz (1.5dB) -3 dB


FWIW, the full FR numbers - listed more clearly in the owner's manual (2.2Mb PDF) - are:


> Quote:
> 20-86 Hz (+1.5dB)
> 
> –3 dB at 18 Hz / 127 Hz
> 
> –10 dB at 16 Hz / 154 Hz


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5910#post_22558882
> 
> 
> FWIW, the full FR numbers - listed more clearly in the owner's manual (2.2Mb PDF) - are:



Much better, flat from 18-127hz.


----------



## wingnut4772

A bit off topic - lets get back to the boom.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5910#post_22558471
> 
> 
> Then you don't have a F113.


 http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=wes&folderid=3141 


ENJOY


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5910#post_22560300
> 
> 
> A bit off topic - lets get back to the boom.



Yes, last night I watched "The Women in Black" and the walls were vibrating









http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Woman-in-Black-Blu-ray/39377/


----------



## Steveo1234

Savages 2.5 stars

No bass to speak of. Did a short 2000sec waterfall only. Rest of movie is the same:
 


Not going to do the extra effort of screenshotting individual scenes until theres a movie worth doing..


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5910#post_22560300
> 
> 
> A bit off topic - lets get back to the boom.


.


not at all


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5910#post_22560347
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=wes&folderid=3141
> 
> ENJOY



Holy moly dude. Is that setup all yours. If so, that is very nice










The Denon D7000's are nice too!


----------



## Jonspicoli

Just saw this thread and eager to try out my new PA-150 Sub. I'm eager to see how it hits the 20-30HZ range. Everything else this sub seems to shine. I want to test it with the new Avengers movie. Any scenes where you suggest?


----------



## fecund

I'd suggest underworld instead, but when they blow up the base at 00:09:50 and then when hulk comes out at 00:01:50 just keep watching.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fecund*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5910#post_22565277
> 
> 
> I'd suggest underworld instead, but when they blow up the base at 00:09:50 and then when hulk comes out at 00:01:50 just keep watching.


I think you mean Avengers right?? Though the new Underworld would also be a good choice.


----------



## Jonspicoli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5910#post_22565405
> 
> 
> I think you mean Avengers right?? Though the new Underworld would also be a good choice.



Havent seen the new Underworld? How is it compared to the previous ones?


----------



## Jonspicoli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fecund*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5910#post_22565277
> 
> 
> I'd suggest underworld instead, but when they blow up the base at 00:09:50 and then when hulk comes out at 00:01:50 just keep watching.



Sweet I will check it out but it is Avengers...lol...Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonspicoli*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5910#post_22565517
> 
> 
> Havent seen the new Underworld? How is it compared to the previous ones?


Mid-bass MONSTER! Its defintely a fun movie to watch.


----------



## fecund

yeah those were avengers's timelines.


In UA when she fires her automatic pistol, i can feel each shot. So much bass in that movie.


----------



## Kain

Which movie is better for LFE (and sound design in general)? Prometheus or The Avengers?


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5910#post_22561406
> 
> 
> Holy moly dude. Is that setup all yours. If so, that is very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Denon D7000's are nice too!



Gracias compadres, si it is mine


----------



## wse

U-51! has the bass


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22566380
> 
> 
> U-51! has the bass


Yep, not only does U-571 have the bass, it is also a good movie.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonspicoli*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5910#post_22563650
> 
> 
> Just saw this thread and eager to try out my new PA-150 Sub. I'm eager to see how it hits the 20-30HZ range. Everything else this sub seems to shine. I want to test it with the new Avengers movie. Any scenes where you suggest?


You can also check out Transformers DOTM. Just 2 hours of insane bass.


----------



## Cowboys

Is Pulse a good movie? Also can someone tell me which time frame of this movie that has ultra low bass? Thanks.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22566924
> 
> 
> Is Pulse a good movie? Also can someone tell me which time frame of this movie that has ultra low bass? Thanks.




Pulse is on the 5 star list, so its bound to have a lot of bass. Don't know what scenes though.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Live free or die hard is one of my favorites


----------



## Elfather




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22566924
> 
> 
> Is Pulse a good movie? Also can someone tell me which time frame of this movie that has ultra low bass? Thanks.



The computer lab scene. About 15-20 min before the end of the movie.


----------



## Cowboys

^^

Thanks.


----------



## wse

Unstoppable what a train I felt like it was runing trough my room, I boosted the JL Fathom to +6db


----------



## drewTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5820#post_22526242
> 
> 
> Check out *Triangle* for some FUN LFE and amazing surround work. LOTS of bass in this one and it seemed to dig pretty deep at times as well. Would be curious to see some charts of some of these moments. TOTAL mind **** of a movie to boot. I thought it was a very entertaining HT experience.



Dude, thanks for the heads up on this flick. I loved it. Right up my alley....


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fecund*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22566120
> 
> 
> In UA when she fires her automatic pistol, i can feel each shot. So much bass in that movie.


Anyone has the speclab waterfall chart for her "gunshot"?

Do you feel the shot hitting your chest? I don't feel the punch, but my couch shakes with very gunshot. I have concrete flooring, so there is no way the sub can rattle the chair through the floor. Perhaps it's just the resonance frequency of my couch matching with her gunshots.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22567443
> 
> 
> Dude, thanks for the heads up on this flick. I loved it. Right up my alley....



Cool!


----------



## airgas1998

i guess i'm a little puzzled by Prometheus. i watched it last night and thought the bass and dynamics were nothing special at all. i had to crank it up as well (-10/-12) usually at -15 or so. it was almost like drc was on, but it wasn't. no filtering in this correct? i rented it through redbox would the disc be different with that rental source?


----------



## Rmb1080p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airgas1998*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22567994
> 
> 
> i guess i'm a little puzzled by Prometheus. i watched it last night and thought the bass and dynamics were nothing special at all. i had to crank it up as well (-10/-12) usually at -15 or so. it was almost like drc was on, but it wasn't. no filtering in this correct? i rented it through redbox would the disc be different with that rental source?



Don't think its filtered. I found Prometheus to be mixed very well. Nicely balanced track, one of the best I've heard this year. I thought the LFE was great as well, not exaggerated, loose, or bloated....like I said, very tight mix. Plenty of moments to shake my seat and stomach with. Felt like the dynamics were better than average too. Watched at -5.


-RMB


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22567065
> 
> 
> Pulse is on the 5 star list, so its bound to have a lot of bass. Don't know what scenes though.


Just to check... is it the original Japanese 'Pulse' or the American re-make?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22566846
> 
> 
> Yep, not only does U-571 have the bass, it is also a good movie.


I saw this film the other day - depth charges were fun







but I'm sorry, I really did not think the film was any good at all







lol


Predictable, dodgy computer graphics integration... Definitely will only be using this film for the bassy bits in the future











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airgas1998*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22567994
> 
> 
> i guess i'm a little puzzled by Prometheus. i watched it last night and thought the bass and dynamics were nothing special at all. i had to crank it up as well (-10/-12) usually at -15 or so. it was almost like drc was on, but it wasn't. no filtering in this correct? i rented it through redbox would the disc be different with that rental source?


I have to say that I thought Transformers: Dark of the Moon was much the same - perhaps all the bass is below the 16Hz my SVS is tuned to? but I really didn't get much bass at all


----------



## fecund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22567697
> 
> 
> Anyone has the speclab waterfall chart for her "gunshot"?
> 
> Do you feel the shot hitting your chest? I don't feel the punch, but my couch shakes with very gunshot. I have concrete flooring, so there is no way the sub can rattle the chair through the floor. Perhaps it's just the resonance frequency of my couch matching with her gunshots.



I get both, the couch feels like it has transducers in it. Then that super werewolf dude comes out and the room starts humming.


----------



## Kain

Why do they filter the bass on some movies? Is it to "protect" home theaters from destroying themselves?


----------



## Shadowdane

Was wanting to play a really old *Playstation 1* game recently and connected up my PS2. I must say I couldn't believe the amount of bass in this game. My god when I last played this I did it on the TV speakers. Makes me wonder if there are a bunch of old games where I missed out on monster bass!! lol


This waterfall is from the first opening video clip in *Chrono Cross*, right after you start a new game.


Waterfall is recorded in-room


----------



## Kain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22569258
> 
> 
> Was wanting to play a really old *Playstation 1* game recently and connected up my PS2. I must say I couldn't believe the amount of bass in this game. My god when I last played this I did it on the TV speakers. Makes me wonder if there are a bunch of old games where I missed out on monster bass!! lol
> 
> This waterfall is from the first opening video clip in *Chrono Cross*, right after you start a new game.
> 
> Waterfall is recorded in-room



I am a PC gamer and I can say that the major explosions in _Battlefield: Bad Company 2_ surely had some nice low-end effects. I play _Battlefield 3_ now and it doesn't seem to have the same "expansive" sound design of _Battlefield: Bad Company 2_ but the sound is better in some ways.


----------



## Onkyoinked5

Perkele LFE_MAN







thank you for this thread! I am still on page 8 and got some ways to go and learn more. Also thanks to all who are passionate about this thread and contribution of waterfall graphs and sharing opinion.


Just watched *Underworld:Awakening* and this was the reason why I am considering a collection of good bass movies. Damn, it will be expensive but fun.


I will rent TRON, I have not watched it yet, but as I read this is one of those that is a MUST have. May I ask which amongst the 5 star list which is a MUST to collect? I have the aura pro bass shaker that helps in the experience.

Some questions below:

What is [Rec]2?

The Haunting(dts) -> Who is the star on this?

Pulse - Who is the star?

Not very interested to buy but I will rent before buying

Cloverfield(blu-ray) -> Wife and I watched this in theater and we had a headache and didn't finish it.

Flight of the Phoenix

Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief

Titan A.E.(dts)

9

Hot Fuzz

Inside(Ã l'interieur)(French dts track)

Battle: Los Angeles

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow(dts)

War of the Worlds(dts)



I have this already

How to Train Your Dragon

Underworld: Awakening -



Your comments are appreciated, those I took away from the list I was not interested to buy already like Lord of the Rings , only because Ive watched them so many times already


----------



## Jonspicoli

How was the new Underworld? I have all the other movie and was thinking of purchasing this one too. I am hesitant to start building a huge collection of movies or add to my existing collection because i am hoping they come out in 3D. Some movies are meant to be played in 3D


----------



## Shadowdane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kain*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22569416
> 
> 
> I am a PC gamer and I can say that the major explosions in _Battlefield: Bad Company 2_ surely had some nice low-end effects. I play _Battlefield 3_ now and it doesn't seem to have the same "expansive" sound design of _Battlefield: Bad Company 2_ but the sound is better in some ways.



Yah BF: Bad Company 2 and Battlefield 3 has some serious bass... granted my 2.1 setup on my PC only gets down to about ~32Hz. At some point I need to do an upgrade for my PC setup.










Did a few more captures from *Chrono Cross* on Playstation 1. Nearly every FMV cutscene is just full of bass also a lot of the magic effects have below 20Hz content. I'm pretty surprised there is soo much bass as this game, it's about 12 years old!










Dream Sequence - Start of the Game
 


Dimension Jump Scene on the Beach


----------



## fecund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonspicoli*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22569549
> 
> 
> How was the new Underworld? I have all the other movie and was thinking of purchasing this one too. I am hesitant to start building a huge collection of movies or add to my existing collection because i am hoping they come out in 3D. Some movies are meant to be played in 3D



You can buy it in 3-D. Saw it in the theater with 3-D, not a lot of 3-D'ness to it. I went to the theater since it was one of the first movies shot with the RED Epic.


----------



## Jonspicoli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fecund*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22569812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonspicoli*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22569549
> 
> 
> How was the new Underworld? I have all the other movie and was thinking of purchasing this one too. I am hesitant to start building a huge collection of movies or add to my existing collection because i am hoping they come out in 3D. Some movies are meant to be played in 3D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy it in 3-D. Saw it in the theater with 3-D, not a lot of 3-D'ness to it. I went to the theater since it was one of the first movies shot with the RED Epic.
Click to expand...


Was it good like the others?


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kain*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22569416
> 
> 
> I am a PC gamer and I can say that the major explosions in _Battlefield: Bad Company 2_ surely had some nice low-end effects. I play _Battlefield 3_ now and it doesn't seem to have the same "expansive" sound design of _Battlefield: Bad Company 2_ but the sound is better in some ways.



Yeah I totally agree with you on that. I think the sound dynamics changed for the worst in BF3. Almost every gun fired in BC2 had a punch to it. Thats certainly not the case in BF3.










Every gun I find, sounds too similar to each other. They all have that 'base' sound. The only positive was how the guns sounded in different environments. Being inside a building made the gun sound way different than inside. Although that was in BC2, it was improved in BF3. Thats about all.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Onkyoinked5*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22569418
> 
> 
> May I ask which amongst the 5 star list which is a MUST to collect? I have the aura pro bass shaker that helps in the experience.



War of the Worlds.


> Quote:
> What is [Rec]2?



Zombie movie.


> Quote:
> The Haunting(dts) -> Who is the star on this?


 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0171363/ 


> Quote:
> Pulse - Who is the star?


 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0454919/ 


I didn't like Pulse - thought it was a waste of my time, even for the LFE.


----------



## Onkyoinked5

Thank you Oklahoma Wolf, and just to verify that war of the world is the one with Tom Cruse right? I was going thru the mail, oh man, I am still on Page 13 and the list is growing for sure.


@Jonspicoli, Underworld: Awakening was one of the first movie that I totally enjoyed the Bass, No I didn't care much on the storyline, well it was not a bad story either. Some of the memorable parts are the ice creeping and cracking (this is not bass related) but I do have a 7.1 set-up and use inwall ceiling for the surround back gave me the suffocating effect that I was also inside trapped on ice.


Nevertheless, the bass of Underworld Awakening was the reason why I subscribed to this tread and highly appreciate (and curse) the addiction. The good part is I am not alone


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22568632
> 
> 
> Just to check... is it the original Japanese 'Pulse' or the American re-make?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22570077
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0454919/
> 
> I didn't like Pulse - thought it was a waste of my time, even for the LFE.



Thanks for the confirmation that it's the American version


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Onkyoinked5*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5970#post_22570954
> 
> 
> Thank you Oklahoma Wolf, and just to verify that war of the world is the one with Tom Cruse right?



Yes indeed.


----------



## fecund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonspicoli*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22569867
> 
> 
> Was it good like the others?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2



Wasn't the best in the series, but it was fun.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Has anyone checked "UP". Watching it now with my little one and there seems to be a lot of LFE


----------



## drewTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5970#post_22573049
> 
> 
> Has anyone checked "UP". Watching it now with my little one and there seems to be a lot of LFE



The lighting storm scene was pretty impressive.


----------



## 465784678

The Expendables 2 was a let down on LFE.


----------



## Tweaked05

Has anyone tested "The Amazing Spiderman"?


----------



## airgas1998




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tweaked05*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5970#post_22573813
> 
> 
> Has anyone tested "The Amazing Spiderman"?



just watched it and thought where is the lfe. very little in this movie nothing like SM2.


----------



## fecund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tweaked05*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5970#post_22573813
> 
> 
> Has anyone tested "The Amazing Spiderman"?



3/5


nothing really demo worthy


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tweaked05*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5970#post_22573813
> 
> 
> Has anyone tested "The Amazing Spiderman"?



Not the loudest bass, but unfiltered with content down into the single digits.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5970#post_22574364
> 
> 
> Not the loudest bass, but unfiltered with content down into the single digits.



Yupp, its one of those movies that i enjoyed much more after increasing the LFE level about 5db´s ..


----------



## Steveo1234

Expendables 2:


Only did about 20mins in the middle of the movie with some action scenes. Its not filtered and the level is okayish but probably wont rate higher than 3.5-4 im guessing.


----------



## Steveo1234

Brave.

Tsmuxer couldnt demux the hd-audio from the bluray so this is the french 5.1 instead.
 


Complete crap! Im very let down by this. I stopped graphing at about 40mins into the movie since it obvious that its using a steep filter. Im going to return this as a defective disc. I refuse to pay for crap like this.


----------



## Sgt_Nick_Fury

Just watched the Battleship Movie the other day and thought the LFE was almost as good as Prometheius....but many of the best scenes to me were just the battleship hitting wave, and engine. It made me wonder if there are any good Ocean or documentaries in general with good LFE? I love HD nature/science type stuff in general because they usually have great eye candy and I can watch with my little boy without fear of bad language (he's in the parrot phase). I saw on here people mention the "Art of Flight", which got me excited (I was hoping it was planes) but less so when I realized it was snow boarding. Can anyone recommend documentaries featuring nature, especially the Ocean, or even Space with good LFE? Seems like it would pair well with wave action.... For that matter, I only saw it on DVD but Journey to the Edge of the Universe seems perfect for that as well. What arre recomendations?


----------



## onesquin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5970#post_22574412
> 
> 
> Yupp, its one of those movies that i enjoyed much more after increasing the LFE level about 5db´s ..





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airgas1998*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5970#post_22573830
> 
> 
> just watched it and thought where is the lfe. very little in this movie nothing like SM2.



I listened to this movie at normal levels and it had my IB subs working hard the entire movie. One of the few movies where there seemed to be way more inaudible content than audible LFE. If your subs can't do reference below 20 Hz than yes you would be wondering where the LFE content was.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onesquin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5970#post_22575825
> 
> 
> I listened to this movie at normal levels and it had my IB subs working hard the entire movie. One of the few movies where there seemed to be way more inaudible content than audible LFE. If your subs can't do reference below 20 Hz than yes you would be wondering where the LFE content was.


I completely agree. I LOVED the LFE in this one. At various points I knew there was inaudible content because I felt the pressure and things around my house started vibrating badly. Couldn't hear a thing though.


----------



## fecund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5970#post_22575875
> 
> 
> I completely agree. I LOVED the LFE in this one. At various points I knew there was inaudible content because I felt the pressure and things around my house started vibrating badly. Couldn't hear a thing though.



I can go below 20hz and was still underwhelmed. Give me a scene/chapter and I'll try again.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fecund*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5970#post_22575962
> 
> 
> I can go below 20hz and was still underwhelmed. Give me a scene/chapter and I'll try again.


I wouldn't give it anything higher than a 4, but the LFE was utilized very effectively in the soundtrack as a whole. I will have to watch again to find those scenes.


----------



## lgans316

Expendables 2 Director's Cut would have a better LFE.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Prometheus is a four star to me. Nothing much below 15Hz, most LFE is above 20Hz. Doesn't quite have that something extra that Cabin in the Woods does, though they're both the work of the same re-recording mixers. Very, very well done audio in general though.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airgas1998*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5970#post_22573830
> 
> 
> just watched it and thought where is the lfe. very little in this movie nothing like SM2.


I just watched this tonight and the movie was much better than I expected. The bass was not very strong but it was good enough for the content. IMO there was nothing in the movie that really needed any ULF. The LFE was there and got better as the movie went on.


----------



## freeyayo50

i wonder if planet earth has good audio


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5970#post_22577007
> 
> 
> I just watched this tonight and the movie was much better than I expected. The bass was not very strong but it was good enough for the content. IMO there was nothing in the movie that really needed any ULF. The LFE was there and got better as the movie went on.



My sentiments exactly.


I know *some* have commented on there being ULF moments, but my SVS sub only has appreciable bass down to around 14-16 Hz. so I missed out on that.







The next time I watch it I may do as Steveo1234 did and increase my LFE levels by 5 dbs (or more) to see if that helps. But to be sure, there was some decent bass sprinkled throughout the movie (especially the last scene when Spider-Man is slinging from crane to crane on his way to do battle with the Lizard...and then the battle itself). I'd probably opt for 3.5 Stars.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I'm going with a solid 4. Not over cooked bass and lots of well times and useful Ulf. I loved it!


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5970#post_22574364
> 
> 
> Not the loudest bass, but unfiltered with content down into the single digits.



I watched this last night and I can't think of one moment in this movie where the LFE went under 20? I actually think avengers had a lower bottom.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5970#post_22579379
> 
> 
> I watched this last night and I can't think of one moment in this movie where the LFE went under 20? I actually think avengers had a lower bottom.



Avengers is no contest as far as deep bass. The scene in the train when he first gets his powers, when he wakes up the next morning, when he fights the gang, the scene with the cranes, most of his scenes with Lizard. I was actually running REW's RTA while re-watching the movie and it definitely has content well into the single digits. Like someone mentioned, this is one movie where it seems the ULF is more prominent than LF. Again, the bass isn't the loudest you'll encounter, but running it hot might make a difference for you.


----------



## Skylinestar

Is it possible for subwoofer bass to shake a couch through sound waves alone? (not through floor)


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5970#post_22579398
> 
> 
> Is it possible for subwoofer bass to shake a couch through sound waves alone? (not through floor)



Yes. My couch is on concrete... the tapped horns can shake it at higher levels. Especially past the 120dB mark.


----------



## cubalis2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5970#post_22579379
> 
> 
> I watched this last night and I can't think of one moment in this movie where the LFE went under 20? I actually think avengers had a lower bottom.



Watched Amazing Spiderman for the second time, and it has plenty of ULF. Almost all cases of it were present without any higher bass. Try the scene where Peter is digging up info on his computer at home - ULF is there in spades, but I'm guessing 10Hz and lower only. The bridge fight had some good moments as well.


----------



## ja.jo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5970#post_22574442
> 
> 
> Brave.
> 
> Tsmuxer couldnt demux the hd-audio from the bluray so this is the french 5.1 instead.
> 
> 
> Complete crap! Im very let down by this. I stopped graphing at about 40mins into the movie since it obvious that its using a steep filter. Im going to return this as a defective disc. I refuse to pay for crap like this.



Are you sure the French DD5.1 and TrueHD have the same bass content?


Anyway, my system is not capable of playing anything below 20hz, but everything above 20hz is probably the best I've heard from a Bluray ever. Incredible mix with plenty of good bass moments (like when the Witch cabin is exploding). Would you really return a disc like that, just because it doesn't have content below 20hz?











/ j


----------



## Flageborg

Underworld Awakening - Chapter 14 - elevator falling...


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ja.jo*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6000#post_22579785
> 
> 
> Are you sure the French DD5.1 and TrueHD have the same bass content?
> 
> Anyway, my system is not capable of playing anything below 20hz, but everything above 20hz is probably the best I've heard from a Bluray ever. Incredible mix with plenty of good bass moments (like when the Witch cabin is exploding). Would you really return a disc like that, just because it doesn't have content below 20hz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> / j



Not sure if the French DD has the same bass audio as the HD. Cant specgraph the last one.


Regarding the disc return. I havnt returned it. I havnt watched it either on the other hand but Im getting rather annoyed about the filtered LFE´s were seeing lately. The only way I can influence anything is to stop buying movies that has been ruined by the mixer. Voting with my wallet and all..


I expected the audio to be top notch, just like most of the animated movies and I was very surprised when I saw the graphs...


----------



## wingnut4772

Just finished watching The Amazing Spiderman. Bass was ok. Maybe a 3.5. Not overwhelming or distracting. Probably about right for the film. ( Hsu ULS15 Quin Drive )


Edit: I did notice the bass was very low in some places.


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5970#post_22579392
> 
> 
> Avengers is no contest as far as deep bass. The scene in the train when he first gets his powers, when he wakes up the next morning, when he fights the gang, the scene with the cranes, most of his scenes with Lizard. I was actually running REW's RTA while re-watching the movie and it definitely has content well into the single digits. Like someone mentioned, this is one movie where it seems the ULF is more prominent than LF. Again, the bass isn't the loudest you'll encounter, but running it hot might make a difference for you.


Thanks, I will watch it again and turn it up a bit.


----------



## Vico38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22567093
> 
> 
> Live free or die hard is one of my favorites



Live Free or Die Hard (highway tunnel scene) is one of my first go to movie scenes after calibrating.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vico38*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6000#post_22580587
> 
> 
> Live Free or Die Hard (highway tunnel scene) is one of my first go to movie scenes after calibrating.



That's a good one. But, I like the apartment's shooting a bit more........


----------



## Kevin12586




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6000#post_22581122
> 
> 
> That's a good one. But, I like the *apartment's shooting* a bit more........



Great scene


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vico38*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6000#post_22580587
> 
> 
> Live Free or Die Hard (highway tunnel scene) is one of my first go to movie scenes after calibrating.



Yes, it is good


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6000#post_22581122
> 
> 
> That's a good one. But, I like the apartment's shooting a bit more........



Yes, it is VERY good


----------



## onesquin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5970#post_22579392
> 
> 
> Avengers is no contest as far as deep bass. The scene in the train when he first gets his powers, when he wakes up the next morning, when he fights the gang, the scene with the cranes, most of his scenes with Lizard. I was actually running REW's RTA while re-watching the movie and it definitely has content well into the single digits. Like someone mentioned, this is one movie where it seems the ULF is more prominent than LF. Again, the bass isn't the loudest you'll encounter, but running it hot might make a difference for you.



I need to watch Amazing Spiderman again but this is the first movie since WOTW where I was nervous while watching the movie as it is easy to bottom out an IB when you get down to the single digits and I made it through the whole movie without bottoming out my IB until the very last scene where they are doing the slow motion special effects. The only other movie I have ever bottomed out my IB is WOTW. Has anybody charted this movie yet?


If you have the equipment, this is the movie of the month and demo material. If you don't then it is just another action film. There is no middle road on this movie.


----------



## wingnut4772

Yeah. I got a little nervous with my HSUs also. I would prefer a little filter. I don't want to have to send any of my subs back in.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

onesquin. I agree...many are saying the bass was lacking but I think it is all sub dependent, now I KNOW i don't get single digits but with room gain I am getting low teens. this movie was great and actually refreshing because the bass wasn't overcooked and bloated, but just plain awesome


----------



## Flageborg

The Amazing Spider-Man - best spider ever...









Soundtrack overall = amazing 5 !!!


Chapter 12


----------



## MIkeDuke

It looks like my SubMersive and Crowson will be having some fun with The Amazing Spider-Man


----------



## Brian Fineberg

i change my vote to a 5


----------



## wingnut4772

I am not sure what my 5 Hsus were able to reproduce. I don't have the measurement stuff.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6000#post_22583402
> 
> 
> The Amazing Spider-Man - best spider ever...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soundtrack overall = amazing 5 !!!
> 
> Chapter 12



Ahh, I was just waiting for visual confirmation of what I thought. And yes, it was the best Spider-Man movie, IMO. Both the movie itself and the audio, which was simply well-done.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onesquin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6000#post_22583205
> 
> 
> I need to watch Amazing Spiderman again but this is the first movie since WOTW where I was nervous while watching the movie as it is easy to bottom out an IB when you get down to the single digits and I made it through the whole movie without bottoming out my IB until the very last scene where they are doing the slow motion special effects. The only other movie I have ever bottomed out my IB is WOTW. Has anybody charted this movie yet?
> 
> If you have the equipment, this is the movie of the month and demo material. If you don't then it is just another action film. There is no middle road on this movie.



I must have missed something here... Amazing spiderman was nice and all but nowhere even close to WOTW in my experience. I even had to turn the LFE up about 5db for it to not be annoyingly weak. I recall watching the movie at an unusually low volume which im sure could color my impressions of it.

Which audio track, format and region did you watch?


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6000#post_22583364
> 
> 
> onesquin. I agree...many are saying the bass was lacking but I think it is all sub dependent, now I KNOW i don't get single digits but with room gain I am getting low teens. this movie was great and actually refreshing because the bass wasn't overcooked and bloated, but just plain awesome



With all due respect, I have the SVS PC12-NSD (basically the same sub as you) and I highly doubt that we are reaching into the low teens, even if room gain.


----------



## Steveo1234

The amazing spiderman.

Looks pretty good. Excellent extension but average amplitude. My subjective rating was around 4 stars or so but that was when listening to a below average level.


----------



## wth718

I guess the scale you and Flag are using explain why they look different. With regard to the WOTW comparison, I don't think there's more involved in what causes a given sub to bottom out than just how much bass a movie has. My brother's system would bottom out during certain scenes from Underworld Awakening and X-Men FC, but have no problem with BLA, TIH, and some of the other heavy hitters. But Amazing Spiderman is NOT WOTW. Much less volume and much more integrated (for lack of a better term) into the overall soundtrack.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6000#post_22583545
> 
> 
> With all due respect, I have the SVS PC12-NSD (basically the same sub as you) and I highly doubt that we are reaching into the low teens, even if room gain.



well considering it was measured (albeit an spl meter) that my SB12 was reaching 16hz, and I am noticeably getting deeper extension with the PB12 (admittedly have not done measurements yet) I am confident it is easily reaching the low teens especially since I KNOW what low teens feels like since I used to use a 20-39CS+ with it tuned to 16hz in a 11x11 sealed room








. but I understand what you are saying. Thus YMMV.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6000#post_22583802
> 
> 
> well considering it was measured (albeit an spl meter) that my SB12 was reaching 16hz, and I am noticeably getting deeper extension with the PB12 (admittedly have not done measurements yet) I am confident it is easily reaching the low teens especially since I KNOW what low teens feels like since I used to use a 20-39CS+ with it tuned to 16hz in a 11x11 sealed room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . but I understand what you are saying. Thus YMMV.



I would be curious to hear from you once you do measurements on your PB12. I was led to believe that we could experience, at best, appreciable bass down to 16 Hz, but I would welcome news to the contrary.










Regarding _The Amazing Spider-Man_, you and I are NOT able to experience what others are whose subs can reach into the lowest octaves, so IMO, I couldn't go any higher than 4 Stars. There were some pretty impressive scenes but those who are really singing its praises are doing so because of what they are _feeling_ (i. e. bass in the single digits), and not because of what they are _hearing_.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6000#post_22583797
> 
> 
> I guess the scale you and Flag are using explain why they look different. With regard to the WOTW comparison, I don't think there's more involved in what causes a given sub to bottom out than just how much bass a movie has. My brother's system would bottom out during certain scenes from Underworld Awakening and X-Men FC, but have no problem with BLA, TIH, and some of the other heavy hitters. But Amazing Spiderman is NOT WOTW. Much less volume and much more integrated (for lack of a better term) into the overall soundtrack.



Could be the different scale or could be playback level. I do the graphs from the disc in a calibrated closed system. Not sure how he does his but I guess probably uncalibrated from RCA.outputs.

I focus on the average and max level. He focuses on individual scenes.


----------



## stockmonkey2000

Just recently watched War Horse. It does not have bass throughout the whole movie, but It seemed to go quite deep when it needed to - the cannons and the cavalry charges had some pretty deep fundamentals. I would rate War Horse a 4. I also watched part of "Shut up and Play the Hits" - a concert Blu Ray of LCD soundsystem. There were few tracks I listened to that seemed to go pretty deep for a concert. It was definitely fun to listen to.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6000#post_22583861
> 
> 
> I would be curious to hear from you once you do measurements on your PB12. I was led to believe that we could experience, at best, appreciable bass down to 16 Hz, but I would welcome news to the contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding _The Amazing Spider-Man_, you and I are NOT able to experience what others are whose subs can reach into the lowest octaves, so IMO, I couldn't go any higher than 4 Stars. There were some pretty impressive scenes but those who are really singing its praises are doing so because of what they are _feeling_ (i. e. bass in the single digits), and not because of what they are _hearing_.



see this is where i disagree with you, and I feel you are mistaken with your information on 16hz extension or do not have your sub setup properly. look at the frequency charts on a ground plane...it reaches 16hz and that is without the benefit of room gain the entire movie i did not hear too much loud bass, but it was all feel and pressurizing of the room. the way I can tell low bass from above say 16hz is the level of large wobbles through the lower portion of the room.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5970#post_22579254
> 
> 
> I'm going with a solid 4. Not over cooked bass and lots of well times and useful Ulf. I loved it!



see how did did i know this had ULF before the charts came out...if i cant feel them?


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6000#post_22584119
> 
> 
> see this is where i disagree with you, and I feel you are mistaken with your information on 16hz extension or do not have your sub setup properly. look at the frequency charts on a ground plane...it reaches 16hz and that is without the benefit of room gain the entire movie i did not hear too much loud bass, but it was all feel and pressurizing of the room. the way I can tell low bass from above say 16hz is the level of large wobbles through the lower portion of the room.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6000#post_22584119
> 
> 
> I hate to argue with you, but until you hear/feel my system you shouldn't really make judgement. I am not claiming single digits but 14-12hz is NOT unrealistic at all.... reference level? no! but definitely enough to be felt. and BTW anything under 20hz IS felt not heard...



I'm not going to argue the point; I was simply going by what I was told to expect from Jack and Ed at SVS.


To be sure, I can most definitely FEEL the bass when it drops below 20 Hz, but I have NEVER experienced true ULF like I've heard it described by those who have ULF-capable subs. I've experienced rattling walls and chairs, but I can't relate to FEELING waves of energy when there is no audible bass....that, to me, is sub-sonic levels that our SVS PB/PC 12 subs can't deliver.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I got what your saying







.


if/when you ever feel them you will know what to expect...it truly is fun. I cant imagine what it would feel like in sub 10hz. that must be awesome!


----------



## Vico38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6000#post_22583199
> 
> 
> Yes, it is VERY good



Yeah, even with two Dayton Audio SUB-1200s I'm not going to see that kind of extension so know wonder that scene was lost on me but I'll get there one day.


----------



## airgas1998




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6000#post_22583542
> 
> 
> I must have missed something here... Amazing spiderman was nice and all but nowhere even close to WOTW in my experience. I even had to turn the LFE up about 5db for it to not be annoyingly weak. I recall watching the movie at an unusually low volume which im sure could color my impressions of it.
> 
> Which audio track, format and region did you watch?


This is exactly what i experienced as well.


----------



## Kini62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airgas1998*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6030#post_22584662
> 
> 
> This is exactly what i experienced as well.



Add me to that list. I don't have a killer sub 20hz system but I didn't give a thought to the soundtrack, meaning it did nothing for me. Maybe because I thought the movie was pedestrian it clouded my thought as to the sound.


I watched LOTR ROTK last night blu-ray, and was really impressed with the soundtrack. This just 2 days after Spiderman. I guess I needed to turn up the sub for Spiderman?


----------



## Jonspicoli

Plan on geting the Amazing Spiderman 3D blu ray because I enjoyed the movie in the theater and look forward to playing it in my home theater. I will crank up the sub and see how it does. I know I wont be hitting the below 20Hz zone but as I remember in the theater there was plenty of good bass in low to mid range. I have found that some movies you have to increase the output on the receiver quite more. If this is one of them that's fine. I have plenty of sub for the room and always have to turn it down.


Anyone seen District 9 on blu ray? How is that movie with regards to sound?


----------



## detroit1

I only watched some scenes from Amazing Spiderman once and thought it was good; not great. Spiderman 3 I thought had more great sounding scenes like the crane crashing into the building and the fight underground


Die Hard 4 is GREAT; lots of great sounding scenes


can anyone post the time stamp in amazing spiderman where the best bass scenes are? I want to go and listen again


----------



## holyindian

I enjoyed Prometheus last night on Blu Ray.

I guess there is a scene in Hunger Games, where the air craft hovers over in the jungle, the entire room rumbles and shivers.

I have a THT sub, and like it a lot.. however soon i will be upgrading my home theater.. and would like to add new subs.. What are the ones that i should consider in adding the upgrade for the subs? Seaton Submersive's? What else makes these LFE's pop out great for these movies??


----------



## onesquin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6000#post_22583797
> 
> 
> I guess the scale you and Flag are using explain why they look different. With regard to the WOTW comparison, I don't think there's more involved in what causes a given sub to bottom out than just how much bass a movie has. My brother's system would bottom out during certain scenes from Underworld Awakening and X-Men FC, but have no problem with BLA, TIH, and some of the other heavy hitters. But Amazing Spiderman is NOT WOTW. Much less volume and much more integrated (for lack of a better term) into the overall soundtrack.



I am not saying Amazing Spider-Man is better than WOTW or even on the same level. However, this is the first movie since WOTW where it was consistently hitting the ULF throughout the movie and not just in one or two scenes... ULF was used for action, emphasis, and drama which is awesome as well... Most movies are just action. The graph above from wth718 proves what I felt. I can't tell you how many times I felt quesy. That is some serious content in the single digits which not too many movies have and I am sure there is plenty more waterfalls to come from Amazing Spider-Man. There are scenes in WOTW where my ceiling fan blades (6 ft from my IB which is installed in 2X6 truss ceilings) are flapping up and down 2 inches like birds wings.


Amazing Spider-Man is not on the WOTW level, but as close as any other movie out there I have heard to date. And what puts this movie in a category for demo material all it's own is that many of the scenes contain ONLY ULF and are not colored by higher frequencies like many other scenes with ULFs. It's not too often I get excited about a movie... Now I need to go home and listen, sorry feel the ULFs again... Time to start running a few scenes hot as well.


----------



## 465784678

Watched Total Recall (2012) last night. I believe it will have some good lower numbers when someone is able to chart it. No real pounding bass but it def had some lower extension bass.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pretsam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6030#post_22585741
> 
> 
> Watched Total Recall (2012) last night. I believe it will have some good lower numbers when someone is able to chart it. No real pounding bass but it def had some lower extension bass.



Agreed. That scene when the police first come in to get him-lots of ULF. Not too many of those really deep scenes, altho good bass throughout. I'd give it 3.5-4, personally.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onesquin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6030#post_22585737
> 
> 
> I am not saying Amazing Spider-Man is better than WOTW or even on the same level. However, this is the first movie since WOTW where it was consistently hitting the ULF throughout the movie and not just in one or two scenes... ULF was used for action, emphasis, and drama which is awesome as well... Most movies are just action. The graph above from wth718 proves what I felt. I can't tell you how many times I felt quesy. That is some serious content in the single digits which not too many movies have and I am sure there is plenty more waterfalls to come from Amazing Spider-Man. There are scenes in WOTW where my ceiling fan blades (6 ft from my IB which is installed in 2X6 truss ceilings) are flapping up and down 2 inches like birds wings.
> 
> Amazing Spider-Man is not on the WOTW level, but as close as any other movie out there I have heard to date. And what puts this movie in a category for demo material all it's own is that many of the scenes contain ONLY ULF and are not colored by higher frequencies like many other scenes with ULFs. It's not too often I get excited about a movie... Now I need to go home and listen, sorry feel the ULFs again... Time to start running a few scenes hot as well.



Couple of quick questions for ya if you don't mind.


1. Is your LFE channel running HOT or is it level matched?


2. At what volume were you listening at?


Thanks!


----------



## cubalis2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6030#post_22586337
> 
> 
> Couple of quick questions for ya if you don't mind.
> 
> 1. Is your LFE channel running HOT or is it level matched?
> 
> 2. At what volume were you listening at?
> 
> Thanks!




Although you didn't ask me I feel remarkably similar about the ULF in this movie, so I'll answer anyways...










I've had 2 viewings, first was a quiet -12dB MV, Subs 2dB higher. Night time watching with the wife home.


Second go around was somewhat more normal for me, -8 MV, Subs 5dB higher. Watching _with_ the wife.


I plan to go full reference with the subs 5dB or so hot on a few scenes shortly. Such a fun movie for the single digit moments which aren't masked by higher frequencies.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubalis2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6030#post_22586400
> 
> 
> Although you didn't ask me I feel remarkably similar about the ULF in this movie, so I'll answer anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had 2 viewings, first was a quiet -12dB MV, Subs 2dB higher. Night time watching with the wife home.
> 
> Second go around was somewhat more normal for me, -8 MV, Subs 5dB higher. Watching _with_ the wife.
> 
> I plan to go full reference with the subs 5dB or so hot on a few scenes shortly. Such a fun movie for the single digit moments which aren't masked by higher frequencies.



What subs are you running?? Just to try and get some sort of reference.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onesquin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6000#post_22583205
> 
> 
> ...I was nervous while watching the movie as it is easy to bottom out an IB when you get down to the single digits and I made it through the whole movie without bottoming out my IB until the very last scene where they are doing the slow motion special effects.



Here is the very last minute(60 seconds) scene from Amazing Spider-Man











Chapter 16


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6000#post_22583542
> 
> 
> I must have missed something here... Amazing spiderman was nice and all but nowhere even close to WOTW in my experience.



It looks(sounds) like several "hometheaters" have missed something here....


War of the Worlds Chapter 5 vs the Amazing Spider-Man Chapter 15


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6030#post_22586784
> 
> 
> It looks(sounds) like several "hometheaters" have missed something here....
> 
> War of the Worlds Chapter 5 vs the Amazing Spider-Man Chapter 15



Seems about right. Spiderman is about 10db lower in level compared to WOTW if I read your graphs correctly. When I graphed Spiderman nothing was louder than -20db on the LFE. The measurements are level-calibrated as shown earlier in this thread somewhere.


Spiderman
 


WOTW


----------



## Brian Fineberg

disappointed with Brave, in the bass dept., I would say a 3/3.5 Not much down low. now the audio overall was STELLAR!! I had to watch in 2D so I could get the lossless audio (i use a ps3) so 3D will be dd5.1


anyone compare the tracks?


----------



## onesquin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6030#post_22586337
> 
> 
> Couple of quick questions for ya if you don't mind.
> 
> 1. Is your LFE channel running HOT or is it level matched?
> 
> 2. At what volume were you listening at?
> 
> Thanks!



1. It is level matched... I hate watching a movie with the bass overpowering unless I am doing a demo.

2. My everyday level is -7 for my sub but for movies I bump it up to -5 or -4 and the system volume is at -4 for pretty much all movies I watch.


----------



## cubalis2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6030#post_22586521
> 
> 
> What subs are you running?? Just to try and get some sort of reference.



A pair of LMS Ultra's nearfield and a pair of LMS-r 15's in a dual opposed config.


----------



## onesquin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6030#post_22586770
> 
> 
> Here is the very last minute(60 seconds) scene from Amazing Spider-Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter 16



Thanks for the graph... So it bottomed out on a 0 db 7 Hz spike... When I bottomed out my sub before was WOTW where the first pod starts coming out of the ground and I was running it HOT like -3 on the sub and -2 on the system volume. I kept relistening to that scene until I hit my system peak.


This last scene in spider man is a good test to see if your system has any guts below 20 Hz and especially 10 Hz. Really the whole movie is from my experience.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onesquin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6030#post_22587021
> 
> 
> Thanks for the graph... So it bottomed out on a 0 db 7 Hz spike... .




Hmm, how do you know its a 0db spike?


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6030#post_22587064
> 
> 
> Hmm, how do you know its a 0db spike?



It looks more like a -5 dB 12 hz spike which is still very loud at 12 hz. This means, depending on where the bass is coming from, you need 110 dBs at 12hz minimum at reference.


----------



## airgas1998

So when you guys say that you are running your sub(s) hot are you making adj. in the avr or are you just turning up the gain on your sub. i know addessey folks say do it in the avr, but not everybody has addessey.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onesquin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6030#post_22586994
> 
> 
> 1. It is level matched... I hate watching a movie with the bass overpowering unless I am doing a demo.
> 
> 2. My everyday level is -7 for my sub but for movies I bump it up to -5 or -4 and the system volume is at -4 for pretty much all movies I watch.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubalis2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6030#post_22587015
> 
> 
> A pair of LMS Ultra's nearfield and a pair of LMS-r 15's in a dual opposed config.



Thanks for the info fellas.










When we wached the movie, i had the MV at -10 and the quads running level with the rest of the channels. I could definitely tell there was some some ULF going on. I think tonight i'll try playing some of the scenes at reference and see how things go.


----------



## eljaycanuck

Most, if not all, people tweak the sub level in their AVR's speaker set-up menu. The ability to adjust the sub level in that menu should be independent of the auto-EQ program found in the AVR.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6030#post_22587337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6030#post_22587064
> 
> 
> Hmm, how do you know its a 0db spike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks more like a -5 dB 12 hz spike which is still very loud at 12 hz. This means, depending on where the bass is coming from, you need 110 dBs at 12hz minimum at reference.
Click to expand...

I'm more inclined to believe Steve01234's graphs as he levels calibrates them. Falgeborg's graphs, while informative are still a little bit all over the place as far as levels go. The peak trace in Steve)'s graphs show that TAS (The Amazing SpiderMan) never goes above -20db, although it definitely hits some low stuff. This would, however, mean that none of the Low stuff ever goes over 95db. WOTW on the other hand, has low stuff that gets up to 105db, requiring approximately 10x the power to reproduce.



Max


----------



## MKtheater

I am sure WOTW is 10 dBs louder than spiderman(I have not watched the bluray yet). I am not sure about these max graphs anyways because according to them WOTW hits 105 dBs(-10 FSdB) which means 105 dBs max or 113 dBS if all channels are active at the same time. When I run WOTW at reference with the LFE flat I hit 118 dBs. Of course I usually watch it at 126+ dBs during demos. 118 dBs should indicate 110 dBs or -5 fsdB. The best thing about spiderman(Captian America too) is that the response is full bandwidth and one can turn up the LFE for awesome effects without it sounding boomy or one note. I usually just turn up the whole bandwidth or MV and it keeps everything flat. I can tolerate up to 5 dBs over reference with my speakers but not movies like LOTR where 0 MV is the limit.


----------



## darrensmooth

I just watched a screener blu-ray copy of Total Recall 2012..that has some decent bass, wouldnt mind seeing some charts of it when it comes out


----------



## Jonspicoli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darrensmooth*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6030#post_22588916
> 
> 
> I just watched a screener blu-ray copy of Total Recall 2012..that has some decent bass, wouldnt mind seeing some charts of it when it comes out



I really enjoyed the new Total Recall. I cant wait to get the blu ray and try it out on my home theater.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Someone refresh my memory why Inmortals is not a five?


----------



## wth718

^^^ Because of clipping in some scenes. Can't say I agree because Tron has some clipping too, but still has a 5 rating. Who knows?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I agree with the bad sounding tidal wave. But c'mon. This movie has crazy bass. And crazy low bass. Right before the titans were releases things were vibrating in the house and no sound was present.


----------



## wth718

Preaching to the choir, man. lol


----------



## 465784678

Just watched some scenes from Dark Knight Rises BluRay. This will for sure be a good one with ULF & LFE. From the opening scene with the plane flying in, the BatPlane taking off and so forth. Will def be a 4.5 for sure(not sure on 5 as I don't get into single Hz but sure it will be), will have to go back later to look for some other scenes. The soundtrack sounded great also!


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pretsam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22589965
> 
> 
> Just watched some scenes from Dark Knight Rises BluRay. This will for sure be a good one with ULF & LFE. From the opening scene with the plane flying in, the BatPlane taking off and so forth. Will def be a 4.5 for sure(not sure on 5 as I don't get into single Hz but sure it will be), will have to go back later to look for some other scenes. The soundtrack sounded great also!



Everytime a new triple-A title is releases someone always comes in here and rates it a 5 star movie. Im not getting my hopes up again just to be dissapointed. Could we , as a group, perhaps become a bit better to post graphs as well as subjective impressions?

I think it would increase the quality of this thread.


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22590092
> 
> 
> Everytime a new triple-A title is releases someone always comes in here and rates it a 5 star movie. Im not getting my hopes up again just to be dissapointed. Could we , as a group, perhaps become a bit better to post graphs as well as subjective impressions?
> 
> I think it would increase the quality of this thread.



No one rated it a 5.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22590092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pretsam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22589965
> 
> 
> Just watched some scenes from Dark Knight Rises BluRay. This will for sure be a good one with ULF & LFE. From the opening scene with the plane flying in, the BatPlane taking off and so forth. Will def be a 4.5 for sure(not sure on 5 as I don't get into single Hz but sure it will be), will have to go back later to look for some other scenes. The soundtrack sounded great also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime a new triple-A title is releases someone always comes in here and rates it a 5 star movie. Im not getting my hopes up again just to be dissapointed. Could we , as a group, perhaps become a bit better to post graphs as well as subjective impressions?
> 
> I think it would increase the quality of this thread.
Click to expand...

Probably not, because there are folks here who say, "Graphs be damned, if you watched this on your 4" smartphone and you feel the bass was AWESOME, then it IS AWESOME!"



Max


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pretsam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22590100
> 
> 
> No one rated it a 5.



Well, thats true. Not yet atleast.


One poster pretty much guaranteed that it will "def be a 4.5 for sure". Im waiting for the "z0mg this is 5 stars yo!" without a single measurement or graph being posted as per usual.


Im not going to comment on it until I hear it and graph it....My disk isnt even in the mail yet so that is gonna take some time.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22590120
> 
> 
> ...if you watched this on your 4" smartphone and you feel the bass was AWESOME, then it IS AWESOME!"



Here I can feel the bass was AWESOME - and it is a little bit more FUN than 4"...


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22590120
> 
> 
> Probably not, because there are folks here who say, "Graphs be damned, if you watched this on your 4" smartphone and you feel the bass was AWESOME, then it IS AWESOME!"
> 
> Max



Post # for what you quoted?


----------



## Toe

YO, YO, YO ALL!!!!


Watched Fire With Fire last night and was VERY impressed with the LFE in this movie, YO. Would love to see some graphs to confirm, but I feel confident that this was not filtered, YO. My BKs even had one bottom out moment which almost always only happens with the DEEP stuff, YO. To be fair, most of the LFE seemed more of the mid type bass so the single digit guys might not get all that excited, but for anyone who likes all kinds of great LFE, this one is worth a spin, YO (and subjectively there still is some deep stuff in there going off what I was feeling with my subs/BKs, YO)! Would be curious to see some graphs if anyone has run any, YO.




NOTE: Those "YOs" were for Scott.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22590487
> 
> 
> YO, YO, YO ALL!!!!
> 
> Watched Fire With Fire last night and was VERY impressed with the LFE in this movie, YO. Would love to see some graphs to confirm, but I feel confident that this was not filtered, YO. My BKs even had one bottom out moment which almost always only happens with the DEEP stuff, YO. To be fair, most of the LFE seemed more of the mid type bass so the single digit guys might not get all that excited, but for anyone who likes all kinds of great LFE, this one is worth a spin, YO (and subjectively there still is some deep stuff in there going off what I was feeling with my subs/BKs, YO)! Would be curious to see some graphs if anyone has run any, YO.
> 
> NOTE: Those "YOs" were for Scott.



I commented on this a couple pages back, but with a few fewer YO's.







I was also very impressed with the LFE and it did have some single-digit moments in there, too. I rate it a 4.5.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22590506
> 
> 
> I commented on this a couple pages back, but with a few fewer YO's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also very impressed with the LFE and it did have some single-digit moments in there, too. I rate it a 4.5.



Very cool! Just looked up your post. Thanks for confirming the ULF moments which I felt very confident were there going off what I experienced in my system. Fun LFE movie with the last big action scene really amping things up.







I would go 4.5 as well.


----------



## Kurolicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pretsam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22589965
> 
> 
> Just watched some scenes from Dark Knight Rises BluRay. This will for sure be a good one with ULF & LFE. From the opening scene with the plane flying in, the BatPlane taking off and so forth. Will def be a 4.5 for sure(not sure on 5 as I don't get into single Hz but sure it will be), will have to go back later to look for some other scenes. The soundtrack sounded great also!



This film has not been released yet on bluray in any country anywhere so this post is ridiculous.


----------



## wth718

I've gotta figure out how to do the Speclab thing...


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22590178
> 
> 
> Here I can feel the bass was AWESOME - and it is a little bit more FUN than 4"...



Flageborg,

I remember seeing a much earlier post when you were unpacking MANY speaker/sub-woofer boxes. This is the first time I have seen a photo of your finished space >> AWESOME, VERY NICE !!

And can you confirm; just how much LFE goodnes is behind those curtains..


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22590516
> 
> 
> I've gotta figure out how to do the Speclab thing...



Not that hard.

1. Rip the bluray using AnyDVD

2. Open the biggest file in bluray file structure in MakeMKV and demux one of the audiostreams.

3. Import the audiostream in Audacity.

4 Delete all tracks except for (usually) number 4 which is the LFE.

5 Export audio as Wav.

6 Open that Wav-file in speclabs and analyze it.

7 Either pause and screenshot individual scenes or let the whole audio run and then take a screen shot on the average and max.

8 Upload to imageshack or similar.

9 Proclaim, with screenshots, that this particualar LFE track i 5 stars YO!


Ez.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22590528
> 
> 
> Not that hard.
> 
> 1. Rip the bluray using AnyDVD
> 
> 2. Open the biggest file in bluray file structure in MakeMKV and demux one of the audiostreams.
> 
> 3. Import the audiostream in Audacity.
> 
> 4 Delete all tracks except for (usually) number 4 which is the LFE.
> 
> 5 Export audio as Wav.
> 
> 6 Open that Wav-file in speclabs and analyze it.
> 
> 7 Either pause and screenshot individual scenes or let the whole audio run and then take a screen shot on the average and max.
> 
> 8 Upload to imageshack or similar.
> 
> 9 Proclaim, with screenshots, that this particualar LFE track i 5 stars YO!
> 
> Ez.



Can't I just skip straight to step 9??? Lol.


Thanks for the info. I'll probably take a look at this after Thanksgimme.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22590532
> 
> 
> Can't I just skip straight to step 9??? Lol.
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'll probably take a look at this after Thanksgimme.



Ofcoarse you can, just ignore the screenshots. Most do!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22590528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22590516
> 
> 
> I've gotta figure out how to do the Speclab thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that hard.
> 
> 1. Rip the bluray using AnyDVD
> 
> 2. Open the biggest file in bluray file structure in MakeMKV and demux one of the audiostreams.
> 
> 3. Import the audiostream in Audacity.
> 
> 4 Delete all tracks except for (usually) number 4 which is the LFE.
> 
> 5 Export audio as Wav.
> 
> 6 Open that Wav-file in speclabs and analyze it.
> 
> 7 Either pause and screenshot individual scenes or let the whole audio run and then take a screen shot on the average and max.
> 
> 8 Upload to imageshack or similar.
> 
> 9 Proclaim, with screenshots, that this particualar LFE track i 5 stars YO!
> 
> 
> Ez.
Click to expand...



As an alternative:


1. Play the Blu-ray in a Blu-ray player.

2. Connect Blu-ray player to AVR.

3. Connect appropriate AVR preamp level output to PC audio input.

4. Start Blu-ray with the appropriate audio track, then use speclab and analyze it.

5. Either pause and screenshot individual scenes or let the whole audio run and then take a screen shot.

6. Upload to imageshack or similar.

7. Proclaim, with screenshots, that this particular LFE track is 6 stars.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22590579
> 
> 
> As an alternative:
> 
> 1. Play the Blu-ray in a Blu-ray player.
> 
> 2. Connect Blu-ray player to AVR.
> 
> 3. Connect appropriate AVR preamp level output to PC audio input.
> 
> 4. Start Blu-ray with the appropriate audio track, then use speclab and analyze it.
> 
> 5. Either pause and screenshot individual scenes or let the whole audio run and then take a screen shot.
> 
> 6. Upload to imageshack or similar.
> 
> 7. Proclaim, with screenshots, that this particular LFE track is 6 stars.



Thats another way of doing it yes. I would add the need to check the electronical roll off and the playback/recording levels since you convert the digital information into the analog world. and then back again.

Also, needs more Yo!.


----------



## KevinG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kurolicious*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22590514
> 
> 
> This film has not been *legally* released yet on bluray in any country anywhere so this post is *a little odd*.



FYP.


----------



## raffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kurolicious*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22590514
> 
> 
> This film has not been released yet on bluray in any country anywhere so this post is ridiculous.



This has been covered before in this very thread. MANY times. Not the correct thread for it. Get over it...


----------



## Shinyav

Cargo(2009)
 
 


My first time










Could use some help on specific adjustments. Got lines all over the place :X


Also is there a better way to do it then simply setting it to analyze and just watching it run?

Is there anyway to scroll up and down in the stream?

Time stamps within the film?

Also this is just the LFE channel, anyone combining all channels into one wav and analyzing?

How do you run the whole movie through and show what frequency is played at what about? The other type of graph I see?


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22590528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22590516
> 
> 
> I've gotta figure out how to do the Speclab thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that hard.
> 
> 1. Rip the bluray using AnyDVD
> 
> 2. Open the biggest file in bluray file structure in MakeMKV and demux one of the audiostreams.
> 
> 3. Import the audiostream in Audacity.
> 
> 4 Delete all tracks except for (usually) number 4 which is the LFE.
> 
> 5 Export audio as Wav.
> 
> 6 Open that Wav-file in speclabs and analyze it.
> 
> 7 Either pause and screenshot individual scenes or let the whole audio run and then take a screen shot on the average and max.
> 
> 8 Upload to imageshack or similar.
> 
> 9 Proclaim, with screenshots, that this particualar LFE track i 5 stars YO!
> 
> 
> Ez.
Click to expand...

So you're analyzing SOLELY the LFE track on a disc? You DO realize that there are a LOT of films that have been released where there is actually more (and deeper) LFE in the 2 main channels than there is in the .1 LFE channel right? This has been documented numerous times in this thread alone.



Max


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Project x well some incredible bass. Way lower than just rap songs. But boy what a pile of dung of a kmovie lol!!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22592540
> 
> 
> Project x well some incredible bass. Way lower than just rap songs. But boy what a pile of dung of a kmovie lol!!



Gotta love those subharmonic synthesizers










Yeah, I agree it's not too good of a movie.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22590178
> 
> 
> Here I can feel the bass was AWESOME - and it is a little bit more FUN than 4"...



Is this your system, Flageborg?


Hmmm... impressive although I see a ton of empty space that should be occupied by a very large amount of subwoofers.


----------



## airgas1998

this room looks to be about as big as my main floor in my house..


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22592654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22590178
> 
> 
> Here I can feel the bass was AWESOME - and it is a little bit more FUN than 4"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your system, Flageborg?
> 
> 
> Hmmm... impressive although I see a ton of empty space that should be occupied by a very large amount of subwoofers.
Click to expand...


They must be in the floor










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shinyav

  
 
 
 
 
 
 


Throughout the movie it was used for the creaking and aches of a ship in space. Also was used for the thrust of the ship.

I would probably say 3.5 to 4.



Alright pretty sure these are decent enough, any suggestions would be great.


This is all channels combined.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6060#post_22592401
> 
> 
> So you're analyzing SOLELY the LFE track on a disc? You DO realize that there are a LOT of films that have been released where there is actually more (and deeper) LFE in the 2 main channels than there is in the .1 LFE channel right? This has been documented numerous times in this thread alone.
> 
> Max



Yes, I do. Yes, I do. Yes, I know.

I would love to combine all tracks and analyse them together. Any idea how this could be done?


----------



## Shinyav

In audacity when you export as a wave it will combine all the tracks to mono


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shinyav*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6090#post_22593643
> 
> 
> In audacity when you export as a wave it will combine all the tracks to mono



That worked!

But, are the levels correct after this or should I adjust using a level offset?


The amazing spiderman LFE
 


The amazing spiderman All channels combined


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6090#post_22593703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shinyav*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6090#post_22593643
> 
> 
> In audacity when you export as a wave it will combine all the tracks to mono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That worked!
> 
> But, are the levels correct after this or should I adjust using a level offset?
> 
> 
> The amazing spiderman LFE
> 
> 
> 
> The amazing spiderman All channels combined
Click to expand...

Lookin good! Curious about the levels too. Since what we hear is the sum total of the levels, I'd THINK this was more accurate, but we know what they say about assuming. Although the per channel standard maximums for THX Reference are 105db for the satellites and 115db, the sum total of all the channels playing on a soundtrack can hit 122+db.



Max


----------



## Steveo1234

So, hmmm, does that mean I should introduce a 7db offset then to reflect the proper 0dB?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6090#post_22593780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6090#post_22593703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shinyav*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6090#post_22593643
> 
> 
> In audacity when you export as a wave it will combine all the tracks to mono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That worked!
> 
> But, are the levels correct after this or should I adjust using a level offset?
> 
> 
> The amazing spiderman LFE
> 
> 
> 
> The amazing spiderman All channels combined
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lookin good! Curious about the levels too. Since what we hear is the sum total of the levels, I'd THINK this was more accurate, but we know what they say about assuming. Although the per channel standard maximums for THX Reference are 105db for the satellites and 115db, the sum total of all the channels playing on a soundtrack can hit 122+db.
> 
> 
> 
> Max
Click to expand...



You can't tell anything about SPL levels from those charts. The dB levels do not represent dB FS levels. They are relative dB levels that are shown for a small part of the signal bandwidth.


If you do a careful calibration of a single input channel, you can calibrate to dB FS.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6090#post_22593786
> 
> 
> You can't tell anything about SPL levels from those charts. The dB levels do not represent dB FS levels. They are relative dB levels that are shown for a small part of the signal bandwidth.
> 
> If you do a careful calibration of a single input channel, you can calibrate to dB FS.



For single channel inputs the graphs are calibrated. (Using a -20db 50hz signal).

How do I calibrate when using (a combined) multi channel input?


----------



## Shinyav

You shouldn't need an offset. the +10db on the LFE is done by the receiver. So a 0db signal on a main channel is 105db if your receiver is calibrated and MV is 0db, if a 0db signal is sent to your LFE channel its 115db if calibrated.


However, weather it should be calibrated or not I am not sure. But once they are all combined 0db should be 0db on all channels vs just one. What that 0db is compared to just the LFE is different but as long as that is understood before looking at the chart it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Jonspicoli

Speaking of LFE....My denon has an LFE and an LFE+Main setting...What is the difference between the two?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonspicoli*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6090#post_22594582
> 
> 
> Speaking of LFE....My denon has an LFE and an LFE+Main setting...What is the difference between the two?



To keep it both simple and accurate, I did a full cut-n-paste from our Marantz, SR5007 user manual; pg 124. The information should translate over to your Denon model.


Manual Setup Default settings are underlined.

Perform when setting the speakers manually or when changing settings made in Audyssey® Setup.

• If you change the speaker settings after performing Audyssey® Setup, it will not be possible to select

Audyssey MultEQ® XT, Audyssey Dynamic EQ® and Audyssey Dynamic Volume® (vpage 109).

• “Manual Setup” can be used without changing the settings. Please set if necessary.

Setting items Setting details

Amp Assign

Select power amplifier

usage method to match

your speaker system.

Assign Mode : Set the assignment mode.

• Surround Back : Setting for 7.1-channel playback using surround back

speakers.

• ZONE2 : Setting to assign the unit’s built-in power amplifier for ZONE2

and output the audio in stereo.

• SPKR-C : Setting to use the front speakers via the bi-amp connection.

• Front B : Setting to use the second set of front speakers for playback.

You can switch the front speakers A and B to be used for playback in

accordance with the 2-channel playback or multi-channel playback mode.

When you select this Front B setting, also perform the “Front Speaker

Setup” (vpage 123) procedure.

• Front Height : Setting for 7.1-channel playback using front height

speakers.



Speaker Config.

Indicate speaker presence

and select speaker size

categories based on bass

reproduction capability.

NOTE

Do not use the outward

shape of the speaker to

determine selection of a

“Large” or “Small” speaker.

Instead, use the frequencies

set in “Crossovers”

(vpage 123) as the

standard for determining

bass reproduction capability.

Front : Set the front speaker size.

• Large : Use a large speaker that can adequately play back low

frequencies.

• Small : Use a small speaker that has inadequate playback capacity for

low frequencies.

• When “Subwoofer” is set to “No”, “Front” is automatically set to

“Large”.

• When “Front” is set to “Small”, “Center”, “Surround“, “Surr. Back”

and “Front Height” can not be set to “Large”.

Center : Set the presence and size of the center speaker.

• Large : Use a large speaker that can adequately play back low

frequencies.

• Small : Use a small speaker that has inadequate playback capacity for

low frequencies.

• None : Select when a center speaker is not connected.

“Large” is not displayed when “Front” is set to “Small”.

Setting items Setting details

Speaker Config.

(Continued)

Subwoofer : Set the presence of a subwoofer.

• Yes : Use a subwoofer.

• No : Select when a subwoofer is not connected.

When “Front” is set to “Small”, “Subwoofer” is automatically set to

“Yes”.

Surround : Set the presence and size of the surround speakers.

• Large : Use a large speaker that can adequately play back low

frequencies.

• Small : Use a small speaker that has inadequate playback capacity for

low frequencies.

• None : Select when the surround speakers are not connected.

• When “Surround” is set to “Large”, “Surr. Back” and “Front Height”

can be set to “Large”.

• When “Surround” is set to “None”, “Surr. Back” and “Front Height” are

automatically set to “None”.

Surr. Back : Set the presence, size and number of surround back speakers.

• Large : Use a large speaker that can adequately play back low

frequencies.

• Small : Use a small speaker that has inadequate playback capacity for

low frequencies.

• None : Select when the surround back speakers are not connected.

• 2spkrs : Use two surround back speakers.

• 1spkr : Use only one surround back speaker. When you select this

setting, connect the surround back speaker to the left (L) channel.

NOTE

When “Assign Mode” setting (vpage 121) is “Surround Back”, you

can make the “Surr. Back” setting.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Next up. Horton hears a who. Them perfect Jackson


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonspicoli*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6030#post_22585527
> 
> 
> .Anyone seen District 9 on blu ray? How is that movie with regards to sound?



Yes and it has got a very very good soundtrack. The picture quality is just as immaculate.

I could give the movie at least 4.5 for bass. If not that high it would be because the really bassy scenes are brief? They aren't throughout the movie. I'm assuming you have watched the movie, the times when the alien mother ship starts up, my whole room quaked.









It's got a 5 star for audio on the bluray.com review of it as well, so check it out!


----------



## Jonspicoli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6090#post_22595533
> 
> 
> Yes and it has got a very very good soundtrack. The picture quality is just as immaculate.
> 
> I could give the movie at least 4.5 for bass. If not that high it would be because the really bassy scenes are brief? They aren't throughout the movie. I'm assuming you have watched the movie, the times when the alien mother ship starts up, my whole room quaked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got a 5 star for audio on the bluray.com review of it as well, so check it out!



I should have bought it when I saw it at Best buy for $9.99. I actually am one of the few people I know thta really enjoyed the movie. I could imagine some of the scenes are crazy bass like you mentioned.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6090#post_22593785
> 
> 
> So, hmmm, does that mean I should introduce a 7db offset then to reflect the proper 0dB?


Hmmm... that depends. If the absolute ceiling for the graph is 0db, then I would use -10db, as it is possible for the sum total of 5 channels at THX Reference to exceed 122db for brief spikes. -10db would accommodate 125db summed totals.


As long as folks understand that, it's good. What actually matters most is the relative levels between consistently taken graphs. If one of your new summed total graphs ever hits 0db on the graph, it's gonna be loud. I'd love to see the comparison between the new and old WOTW graphs.



Max


----------



## SaviorMachine

Hey, have you guys checked out The Raid: Redemption? I'm sorry that I can't contribute measurements, but what I heard through my beer budget system made me feel like it's pretty generous with the low tones. It's also a stunning action movie.


----------



## Toe

Is Brave really filtered?







I just watched this and listened to the TrueHD 7.1 track and it did not sound/feel filtered at all to me, but obviously my perceptions could be off. I had the hair moving, room shaking, etc....like I get with other unfiltered tracks and the LFE in general I thought was VERY well done. I think some of the more recent Pixar offerings have had somewhat conservative LFE use compared to the films like Nemo, Incredibles, Monsters Inc and Brave felt like it was back up to par with the best Pixar films from a low end perspective. Not going to give the big boys a run for their money or anything, but still subjectively I found this to be a great LFE track and it supported the film perfectly.


I know the French track was graphed and shown to be filtered, but have we checked the TrueHD 7.1 English track yet? If this track is filtered, this has to be among the better filtered LFE tracks out there!







Most filtered tracks I can tell something is missing like Avengers for example........it was noticeable. I just did not get that feeling with Brave and if it is filtered, it fooled me.


----------



## Shinyav

The Raid: Redemption.


Definitely some stuff under 20 but not a whole lot.


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shinyav*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6090#post_22596496
> 
> 
> The Raid: Redemption.
> 
> Definitely some stuff under 20 but not a whole lot.



Hey, thanks


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shinyav*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6090#post_22594274
> 
> 
> You shouldn't need an offset. the +10db on the LFE is done by the receiver. So a 0db signal on a main channel is 105db if your receiver is calibrated and MV is 0db, if a 0db signal is sent to your LFE channel its 115db if calibrated.
> 
> However, weather it should be calibrated or not I am not sure. But once they are all combined 0db should be 0db on all channels vs just one. What that 0db is compared to just the LFE is different but as long as that is understood before looking at the chart it shouldn't matter.



I dont have a receiver in the signal path.

Also, I believe it is important that everyones graphs are made in a similar way so they can be compared to each other. A db here or there doesnt really matter much, but the 5-15db we are talking about here is way to much in my opinion.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6090#post_22595691
> 
> 
> Hmmm... that depends. If the absolute ceiling for the graph is 0db, then I would use -10db, as it is possible for the sum total of 5 channels at THX Reference to exceed 122db for brief spikes. -10db would accommodate 125db summed totals.
> 
> As long as folks understand that, it's good. What actually matters most is the relative levels between consistently taken graphs. If one of your new summed total graphs ever hits 0db on the graph, it's gonna be loud. I'd love to see the comparison between the new and old WOTW graphs.
> 
> Max



Since Im going to need to adjust the offset I should do it correctly. I just need to figure out the correct value.


I can post updated WOTW graphs. Gimme a bit of time.


----------



## Steveo1234

WOTW LFE
 


WOTW all channels combined. NO OFFSET!
 



Just looking at the LFE track in Audacity you can tell that its a bass monster....


----------



## Steveo1234

The dark knight rises. DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1

 



Absolute >20hz monster. Its looking awesome! Going to do a few individual scenes of this one. Finally something worth the attention! Slight roll off below 20hz though so not an ULF monster. Guessing 4.5-5 star rating for this one.

Please note that this graph might be missing a level offset. Please compare to WOTW above for reference.


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6000#post_22583861
> 
> 
> I would be curious to hear from you once you do measurements on your PB12. I was led to believe that we could experience, at best, appreciable bass down to 16 Hz, but I would welcome news to the contrary.


 Why not see for yourself?


----------



## sb1

Just watched the new Spiderman. Might be the first movie I've heard with filtering _above_ 20hz. Strange track. Seems to almost be missing some frequencies.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6090#post_22598000
> 
> Why not see for yourself?



Thanks!


----------



## PioManiac


Here's one that may have flown under everyones radar, have not seen it listed anywhere

 

I caught it on MovieCentral HD purely by accident this afternoon,

Holy Crap my Big 15" Velodyne was Very active with intense very low LFE throughout the whole movie!

 

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/6044/afraid_dark.html

 

I may have to get the DTS-HD Bluray now.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6090#post_22598476
> 
> 
> Just watched the new Spiderman. Might be the first movie I've heard with filtering _above_ 20hz. Strange track. Seems to almost be missing some frequencies.



True. Me and The Bland were talking about this in another thread. While I enjoyed the SM LFE, it did seem a bit lacking in the mid bass which hurt the overall score IMO since the bass was missing that full bodied sound in a fair amount of the track. I would go about 4 overall.


----------



## PioManiac


Spider-man kicked my ass! not WOTW hot, but still really deep

it definitely was missing content above 30Hz, weird mix for sure

 

Ran my Yamaha RX-V3900 at 0, sub level at +3 hot

quick screen shot on my 50" plasma, chapter 16, time stamp 2:07:24 to 2:07:28 is a slow-mo helocopter type thumping thats ULF

(near feild 15" Velodyne right behind my center seat sweet spot)


----------



## Phantom Stranger

Something definitely felt off about _The Amazing Spider-Man's_ bass. Was it purposely crippled? For a superhero movie the soundtrack did not wow me in the least.


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6090#post_22598840
> 
> 
> True. Me and The Bland were talking about this in another thread. While I enjoyed the SM LFE, it did seem a bit lacking in the mid bass which hurt the overall score IMO since the bass was missing that full bodied sound in a fair amount of the track. I would go about 4 overall.


I noticed when things were shaking and rattling in the house (inaudibly), yet I couldn't hear much LFE, that something was up. Probably the first track that I've heard (or not heard) like this. Many times you'd feel the low music more than almost any action scene. If I were to critique it on a technical level, in fact, I'd say it was almost a "bad" audio track, but for a completely different reason than most people usually judge LFE tracks.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Late to the party but. Percy Jackson. Holy crap!! Pretty fun movie too


----------



## PioManiac

I have what I consider a fairly modest system, dual 12's and a 15" (velodyne) in a 2000 cf room

Spider-man ROCKED my room, anyone who was not impressed with the ULF/LFE was either under-equipped or didn't run their System hot enough.


It's there, no doubt, whether you can find or not is the only issue up for debate.


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22599156
> 
> 
> Late to the party but. Percy Jackson. Holy crap!! Pretty fun movie too


Yeah, PJ is an LFE fest at times. Seems to run the full spectrum of goodness. The scene when they're riding the fairy (air boat) to see Hades has some really low moments if I recall correctly. Some of that window rattling stuff Spiderman has.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PioManiac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22599352
> 
> 
> I have what I consider a fairly modest system, dual 12's and a 15" (velodyne) in a 2000 cf room
> 
> Spider-man ROCKED my room, anyone who was not impressed with the ULF/LFE was either under-equipped or didn't run their System hot enough.
> 
> It's there, no doubt, whether you can find or not is the only issue up for debate.



No doubt its there and it had me, my room and house rockin as well, but its not the fullest sounding LFE due to being ULF dominated. I still thought it was a great LFE track and it had my subs and BKs going nuts (this film challenged my BKs more than any other that I can think of actually), but I prefer a more even full bandwidth type bass track if given the choice. TIH, Star Trek, Prometheus, etc......are better all around LFE tracks from my perspective since they feel more full range instead of just dominant in one part of the spectrum like SM seemed to be. This is a matter of opinion though and some may prefer this type of LFE which is fine as well obviously.


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6090#post_22597499
> 
> 
> The dark knight rises. DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1
> 
> 
> Absolute >20hz monster. Its looking awesome! Going to do a few individual scenes of this one. Finally something worth the attention! Slight roll off below 20hz though so not an ULF monster. Guessing 4.5-5 star rating for this one.
> 
> Please note that this graph might be missing a level offset. Please compare to WOTW above for reference.



Like I stated a couple days ago.. The stadium explosion scene was a real shaker. The first scene with the plane was pretty good. Still haven't had time to go try other scenes though.


----------



## billpan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pretsam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22599570
> 
> 
> Like I stated a couple days ago.. The stadium explosion scene was a real shaker. The first scene with the plane was pretty good. Still haven't had time to go try other scenes though.


I watched it yesterday and its definitely a 4,5-5!!My mkv had dts 1,5mbps but the bass was awesome!What i enjoyed most were the scenes with the flying batmobile as the bass pressurized the room.


----------



## S_rangeBrew

Hulk vs. Abomination fight scene. Right after the cars that the Hulk is using as glove fly apart

and he punches the downed Abomination with his bare fist...


There is a BASS "BURP" that is off the damn charts!


I was demo'ing my subs for some friends, and they made me stop and play this again, like 5 times, it was so crazy.


I was playing this at reference levels. I have two huge Infinite Baffle subwoofers in the floor that dig down to 5hz

easily. It is a small 1600cf sealed room with insane room gain, and these subs cannot be bottomed out. I've

tried all the traditional sub-killing tracks, and these things just laugh. THX Nature demo, WotW, whatever.


All I can say is watching FOUR 18" long-travel sub drivers do some kind bizzare shake like a naughty belly dancer

was a bassheads dream. My system can displace around 28 liters of air, and I think that "burp" used up like 20 liters of that.


AWESOME.


----------



## nube

S_rangeBrew:


Off the top of my head, you'll also see very similar effects in these places:

*TRON:Legacy*: 2 seconds after the laser zaps him from the arcade into the grid. (7hz, iirc)

*How To Train Your Dragon*: when the big dragon crashes to the ground in the final fight. (3hz)

*Black Hawk Down*: just a few seconds after the pilot says "F'ing Irene!!!" there are chopper blade effects, albeit only for a few seconds. (7hz pulses, iirc)

*Master & Commander* (DVD DTS track, NOT BLURAY!): the first fight, eight min. into the movie, cannon fire sequences have effects like this, although not the first volley. Many of the 2nd volley where you see the cannons being shot and recoiling contain such effects, the same with the ship-to-ship volleys. The DVD DTS-ES track has these, but the bluray is filtered and doesn't have nearly the weight of real cannon fire like the DVD track. (Various frequencies, dipping down to 5hz and possibly lower)

*Kung Fu Panda*: the final battle's skadoosh scene, while not especially low, will move those drivers A LOT! (Centered around 18 or 20hz, but a hot enough effect that it will induce lots of throw.)

*War of the Worlds*: The typical demo scene isn't as impressive as some of the others for watching your drivers go crazy. The lightning before the "pods emerge" scene is spectacular, with I think 3hz or 7hz or something. The plane crash after is also good.


Many, many more that I'm forgetting. You can find them pretty much all spelled out in this thread:

The late kryptonitewhite's "Top 5Hz-15Hz BluRey Movies" thread from the DIY forum here.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pretsam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22599570
> 
> 
> Like I stated a couple days ago.. The stadium explosion scene was a real shaker. The first scene with the plane was pretty good. Still haven't had time to go try other scenes though.



Agreed, watched it tonight and the whole soundtrack was fkn sick!!!!.....Bass and surrounds is one of the best this year I reckon.


----------



## fecund

Went back and tried a few scenes over from spiderman, still unimpressed. Sticking with my 3/5. Gonna try Total Recall...


----------



## Ashi777

What do people here think of the bass in Quantum of Solace? I was thinking of getting it, the Blu ray reviews of it state some insane bass effects...


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22600657
> 
> 
> Agreed, watched it tonight and the whole soundtrack was fkn sick!!!!.....Bass and surrounds is one of the best this year I reckon.




How did you watch it? I thought its releasing in December


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *englechgc*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22599588
> 
> 
> Watched haywire last night...yikes. Hopefully I'm not alone here but i thought that movie was terrible. The sound mix wasn't great and it had very little lfe. Big disappointment.


Sound was not good and the movie was even worse...


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22601128
> 
> 
> What do people here think of the bass in Quantum of Solace? I was thinking of getting it, the Blu ray reviews of it state some insane bass effects...


The opening car chase has very powerful dynamics. Overall I thought it was a very good sound mix with really good bass.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22601454
> 
> 
> The opening car chase has very powerful dynamics. Overall I thought it was a very good sound mix with really good bass.



Yeah, I was surprised to not see it on the list


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22600657
> 
> 
> Agreed, watched it tonight and the whole soundtrack was fkn sick!!!!.....Bass and surrounds is one of the best this year I reckon.



Yea I'd like to see some good charts on TDKR.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *S_rangeBrew*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22600089
> 
> 
> Hulk vs. Abomination fight scene. Right after the cars that the Hulk is using as glove fly apart
> 
> and he punches the downed Abomination with his bare fist...
> 
> There is a BASS "BURP" that is off the damn charts!
> 
> AWESOME.



So you missed this one...?

(old chart from DVD-version)


----------



## fecund

Agree with earlier comment about Total Recall, it had its moments but its not a bass monster. 3/5


----------



## wth718

Regarding Amazing Spiderman, the issue is that while it has tons of LFE, it's not as heavily mixed with the 25-40Hz content that associate with loud, pounding bass. If your system is really strong there and not on the low end, I can see it being very underwhelming. Curious to hear from people with the monster systems that can get close to reference in the ULF octaves.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22604409
> 
> 
> Regarding Amazing Spiderman, the issue is that while it has tons of LFE, it's not as heavily mixed with the 25-40Hz content that associate with loud, pounding bass. If your system is really strong there and not on the low end, I can see it being very underwhelming. Curious to hear from people with the monster systems that can get close to reference in the ULF octaves.



I thought the Amazing spiderman had good bass at reference. I will watch it at 10dB's over reference(LFE) next time to see what happens. It will never be a 5 star.


----------



## wth718

^^^ Agreed. ULF is not the end all, be all. It needs more volume and more non-ULF effects, imo. Which is why I can say that Dark Knight Rises is a def 5 star, even though I don't think it has too much ULF. Great movie, too.


----------



## S_rangeBrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22600288
> 
> 
> S_rangeBrew:
> 
> Off the top of my head, you'll also see very similar effects in these places:
> 
> Many, many more that I'm forgetting. You can find them pretty much all spelled out in this thread:
> The late kryptonitewhite's "Top 5Hz-15Hz BluRey Movies" thread from the DIY forum here.



Thank you kind sir. I'm pouring one out for KW right now, RIP.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22601429
> 
> 
> Sound was not good and the movie was even worse...



If you are a fan of realistic fight scenes and Gina Carano (like me)... it was grade-A moviemaking.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22603754
> 
> 
> So you missed this one...?
> 
> (old chart from DVD-version)



Totally missed, that, and I searched this thread... thanks! Totally confirms what we felt. The couches in my room jumped as a wave rolled across the floor. Absolutely insane.

Anyone who says reference-level output under 10hz is useless..... just doesn't get it.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22604554
> 
> 
> ^^^ Agreed. ULF is not the end all, be all. It needs more volume and more non-ULF effects, imo. Which is why I can say that Dark Knight Rises is a def 5 star, even though I don't think it has too much ULF. Great movie, too.



It's funny. When you are looking for ULF content (like I do with my Infinite Baffle monster) it becomes the be all and end all. Many of the 25hz and above movies others regard as awesome for bass... I find lacking. I've become a ULF snob. If it doesn't displace over 20 liters of air, it's crap. (just kidding.... kinda)


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *S_rangeBrew*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22604765
> 
> 
> Thank you kind sir. I'm pouring one out for KW right now, RIP.
> 
> If you are a fan of realistic fight scenes and Gina Carano (like me)... it was grade-A moviemaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally missed, that, and I searched this thread... thanks! Totally confirms what we felt. The couches in my room jumped as a wave rolled across the floor. Absolutely insane.
> 
> Anyone who says reference-level output under 10hz is useless..... just doesn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny. When you are looking for ULF content (like I do with my Infinite Baffle monster) it becomes the be all and end all. Many of the 25hz and above movies others regard as awesome for bass... I find lacking. I've become a ULF snob. If it doesn't displace over 20 liters of air, it's crap. (just kidding.... kinda)



I love ULF as well and it adds to the experience.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *S_rangeBrew*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22604765
> 
> 
> Anyone who says reference-level output under 10hz is useless..... just doesn't *have* it.



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

I've got a new copy of Amazing Spiderman on Blu-Ray just waiting for an evaluation, but that one will have to wait for my birthday next week. Been too busy catching up on The Walking Dead to evaluate any movies for the past little while.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *S_rangeBrew*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22604765
> 
> 
> Anyone who says reference-level output under 10hz is useless..... just doesn't get it.



With my concrete floors and walls, I'm not sure I'd notice anything below 10Hz at reference. My 11Hz LLT used to rattle things in the room, but you couldn't otherwise tell it was making any noise at all down that low. Except for the port noise, that is.


Now, above reference on the other hand... that might be another story


----------



## S_rangeBrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22604823
> 
> 
> I love ULF as well and it adds to the experience.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22604825
> 
> 
> Fixed that for ya.



ULF freaks unite!

Anyone know what that movie is with Dennis Quaid(?) where the giant silver prop plane is crashing.. there is a part in that which does *freaky* things in my room... I couldn't find any graphs of it.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22604850
> 
> 
> I've got a new copy of Amazing Spiderman on Blu-Ray just waiting for an evaluation, but that one will have to wait for my birthday next week. Been too busy catching up on The Walking Dead to evaluate any movies for the past little while.
> 
> With my concrete floors and walls, I'm not sure I'd notice anything below 10Hz at reference. My 11Hz LLT used to rattle things in the room, but you couldn't otherwise tell it was making any noise at all down that low. Except for the port noise, that is.
> 
> Now, above reference on the other hand... that might be another story



I've been spending most of my time on catching up with Breaking Bad, so I know how you feel....

I almost moved my home theater to my basement, but after experiencing the tactile, couch-moving effects on the standard 2x10 OSB 1st floor, I'm *very* glad I didn't. Tactile transducers such as Buttkickers would add nothing to my setup.

Of course, no port noise on my IB. Just clean bass, way below 10hz. I spent under $2000 on this subwoofer, and I very much doubt I could get noticeably better bass in this small (1600cf) sealed room, no matter how much more I spent. I've reached bass Nirvana, IMHO. Definitely not with any commercial offerings. My system makes a JL Gotham seems like a underperforming piece of garbage. (Hubris rocks)


----------



## laugsbach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *S_rangeBrew*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6100_100#post_22604914
> 
> 
> Anyone know what that movie is with Dennis Quaid(?) where the giant silver prop plane is crashing.. there is a part in that which does *freaky* things in my room...



Flight of the Phoenix...


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6090#post_22597499
> 
> 
> The dark knight rises. DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1
> 
> 
> Absolute >20hz monster. Its looking awesome! Going to do a few individual scenes of this one. Finally something worth the attention! Slight roll off below 20hz though so not an ULF monster. Guessing 4.5-5 star rating for this one.
> 
> Please note that this graph might be missing a level offset. Please compare to WOTW above for reference.



I checked out the initial plane scene, stadium scene, and the last "mushroom" scene....


TDKR is the new reference disc among all Batman movies. The opening plane scene is just fantastic! Wow!


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22606756
> 
> 
> I checked out the initial plane scene, stadium scene, and the last "mushroom" scene....
> 
> TDKR is the new reference disc among all Batman movies. The opening plane scene is just fantastic! Wow!



Can't wait to hear this disc with my PB-13 Ultra!


----------



## Kurolicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave_6*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22607409
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear this disc with my PB-13 Ultra!



You don't have to wait. Just go out and get your own illegal copy of the bluray like he did.


----------



## raffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120#post_22604409
> 
> 
> Regarding Amazing Spiderman, the issue is that while it has tons of LFE, it's not as heavily mixed with the 25-40Hz content that associate with loud, pounding bass. If your system is really strong there and not on the low end, I can see it being very underwhelming. Curious to hear from people with the monster systems that can get close to reference in the ULF octaves.



Unfortunately many of them no longer post in this thread.


----------



## raffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kurolicious*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22607815
> 
> 
> You don't have to wait. Just go out and get your own illegal copy of the bluray like he did.



Welcome to my block list RIAA troll.


----------



## MKtheater

I sure hope you guys are right this time, I would love TDKR to have 4.5 to 5 star bass. If you compare the peaks with WOTW it won't be a 5 star but it is not filterd either so my LFE will get bumped up a little. Lots of people said The Avengers bass was 5 star and it is not even close. Still love that movie though.


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22608097
> 
> 
> I sure hope you guys are right this time, I would love TDKR to have 4.5 to 5 star bass. If you compare the peaks with WOTW it won't be a 5 star but it is not filterd either so my LFE will get bumped up a little. Lots of people said The Avengers bass was 5 star and it is not even close. Still love that movie though.



I had such high hopes for Avengers but when I first watched the BluRay I got up off the couch thinking "wth did I just watch, a poorly done LFE and soundtrack." I still like the overall movie though of course.


----------



## capricorn kid

Prometheus blu-ray is on sale at Amazon for $12.99....3D for $14.99.


----------



## capricorn kid

Thor blu-ray for $9.99


----------



## wth718

Avengers was filtered at 30 Hz, TDKR isn't. It's not filtered, but doesn't have gobs of ulf, either. But it has a ton of content above 20, tho. If Tron and Undeworld Awakening are 5 star, I think this qualifies. People will have their own opinion, of course. But Avengers it is not.


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kurolicious*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22607815
> 
> 
> You don't have to wait. Just go out and get your own illegal copy of the bluray like he did.



You have some nerve. You do realise the movie being sold at local mom and pop stores right now? Mine is selling TDKR for $35. But i don't want to pay that price. So i'll wait.


----------



## cchunter

Just got done watching Expendables 2. Great movie if not better than the first one IMO. Had some good lows as well. Interesting what some of you experts think about it.


----------



## WagBoss

Just watched DKR on blu-ray. Had great bass. Either 4.5 or 5.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22609276
> 
> 
> Avengers was filtered at 30 Hz, TDKR isn't. It's not filtered, but doesn't have gobs of ulf, either. But it has a ton of content above 20, tho. If Tron and Undeworld Awakening are 5 star, I think this qualifies. People will have their own opinion, of course. But Avengers it is not.



Actually TDKR is filtered on the LFE channel at about 20hz although there seems to be lots of bass on the other channels so...


My graphs are probably incorrect. Needs more work.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6090#post_22597499
> 
> 
> The dark knight rises. DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1
> 
> 
> Absolute >20hz monster. Its looking awesome! Going to do a few individual scenes of this one. Finally something worth the attention! Slight roll off below 20hz though so not an ULF monster. Guessing 4.5-5 star rating for this one.
> 
> Please note that this graph might be missing a level offset. Please compare to WOTW above for reference.



Above graph was done by combining all audio tracks in audacity and then analyzing the result in speclabs. I now believe that they are somewhat incorrect.

This is what the LFE only track looks like.
 


I believe that the error came from the combination of files. Im guessing that audacity doesn’t know that the LFE is recorded with 10db more dynamic range and instead treats all channels as if they were of equal level.

So. Should I:

1. Correct the levels somehow? If so, how?

2. Post the speclab´ed graphs of the combined audiotracks even if they are off by an unknown amount?

3. Post the LFE only. This track is likely correct and level calibrated but will ofcoarse not show the 0-120hz info in the other 5-7 channels.

4. Not post anything at all.

5. Post all 6 or 8 individual tracks with seperate graphs?


Using the receiver LFE to computer input is not an option for me. Everything needs to be done in the digital realm.


----------



## Kurolicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22609105
> 
> 
> The last time I checked, I have 165 blu-ray movie discs, 80 or so DVD movies, 98 DVD-audio discs, and 70 sacd discs. Not to mention, I probably have over 200 music cd's. My media collection are all originals and purchased through legal means. Know what you're talking about before accusing someone for stealing.



Let's use a little common sense here. If everyone had the ability to obtain a legal copy of a film that hasn't been released yet, everyone would already have their copy. Unless you are a film critic or someone in the industry who receives an advanced copy, we have to assume you obtained yours illegally. So, if you're going to post on an internet chat board that you have a copy of a bluray that no one else has the ability to buy yet, don't get all defensive when someone calls you out.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22610072
> 
> 
> Above graph was done by combining all audio tracks in audacity and then analyzing the result in speclabs. I now believe that they are somewhat incorrect.
> 
> This is what the LFE only track looks like.
> 
> 
> I believe that the error came from the combination of files. Im guessing that audacity doesn’t know that the LFE is recorded with 10db more dynamic range and instead treats all channels as if they were of equal level.
> 
> So. Should I:
> 
> 1. Correct the levels somehow? If so, how?
> 
> 2. Post the speclab´ed graphs of the combined audiotracks even if they are off by an unknown amount?
> 
> 3. Post the LFE only. This track is likely correct and level calibrated but will ofcoarse not show the 0-120hz info in the other 5-7 channels.
> 
> 4. Not post anything at all.
> 
> 5. Post all 6 or 8 individual tracks with seperate graphs?
> 
> Using the receiver LFE to computer input is not an option for me. Everything needs to be done in the digital realm.



To get a real idea of what is going on you need to add 10 dBs to the LFE and include all the channels as well. If you sum all the channels and add 10 dBs to the LFE channel just do the same thing to all movies so if they are wrong we could still see how it compares to movies we know like WOTW. I have measured THD on my subs with a bad mic before but since I did the same thing we could see the differences between subs and level was not needed. I just knew I had 10 dBs more output than another sub, I just was not accurate on max levels.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22610433
> 
> 
> To get a real idea of what is going on you need to add 10 dBs to the LFE and include all the channels as well. If you sum all the channels and add 10 dBs to the LFE channel just do the same thing to all movies so if they are wrong we could still see how it compares to movies we know like WOTW. I have measured THD on my subs with a bad mic before but since I did the same thing we could see the differences between subs and level was not needed. I just knew I had 10 dBs more output than another sub, I just was not accurate on max levels.



How is this done in Audacity or SpecLabs?


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22609105
> 
> 
> Know what you're talking about before accusing someone of stealing.



+1000. We are here to talk BASS and I hate it when folk accuses people for illegal copy or for where a copy was purchased, etc...it is NONE of everyone business for that matter.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22610439
> 
> 
> How is this done in Audacity or SpecLabs?



Good question. Most just use their AVR's or processors and the 10 dBs is already added.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22610484
> 
> 
> Good question. Most just use their AVR's or processors and the 10 dBs is already added.



I asked somewhat tounge in cheek since scaling and adding amplitude can be a tricky deal. I need to have a way to do it that wont clip the signal for instance.


----------



## Steveo1234

First graph was done by combining all audio tracks in audacity and then analyzing the result in speclabs.
 


This is what the LFE only track looks like.
 


Just for fun I demuxed the audio, imported the DTS into audacity and exported all 6 tracks as seperate files and had speclabs graph them in one graph. Looks like this.
 


Now,,,, is one of these correct? Would one of them be correcti if I added some adjustments? I have NO idea.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22609809
> 
> 
> Just got done watching Expendables 2. Great movie if not better than the first one IMO. Had some good lows as well. Interesting what some of you experts think about it.



I am no expert, but I did watch both of these movies back to back last night and the sound design/LFE impact seemed identical. Neither one is close to 5 star IMO, but both did their job in the low end subjectively and both had some great moments. The most impressive LFE moments out of both films IMO came from the end of the first film during the last 10-15 minutes of the last big action sequence. There are so many explosions in this time period that it becomes comical!







Great 10-15 minutes of audio though with some strong LFE as well. Having said all that, I dont know if either is filtered. Neither film subjectively sounded/felt filtered to me. I would probably go 4 for the first one and 3.5-4 for the second.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kurolicious*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22610409
> 
> 
> Let's use a little common sense here. If everyone had the ability to obtain a legal copy of a film that hasn't been released yet, everyone would already have their copy. Unless you are a film critic or someone in the industry who receives an advanced copy, we have to assume you obtained yours illegally. So, if you're going to post on an internet chat board that you have a copy of a bluray that no one else has the ability to buy yet, don't get all defensive when someone calls you out.



Who cares how he got it and what does this have to do with this thread? Some places do get these blu ray discs early and break street date by the way which is another way to obtain an early copy, but again the bigger question is why are you bringing this up in this thread? If you feel that passionate about it, maybe shoot him a PM and maybe he will let you know how/where he got it.


----------



## drewTT

The Amazing Spider-Man was not very amazing in the bass department.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22611221
> 
> 
> The Amazing Spider-Man was not very amazing in the bass department.



I still disagree. Watched it again last night. The Ulf so very very impressive


----------



## cubalis2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22611656
> 
> 
> I still disagree. Watched it again last night. The Ulf so very very impressive



+1


----------



## drewTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22611656
> 
> 
> I still disagree. Watched it again last night. The Ulf so very very impressive



Hmmm...I have my PB12plus in the 16hz mode and nearfield. I typically pick up most of the ULF stuff. Perhaps my MV wasn't high enough. I was at -25db...There was just nothing that really caught my attention...


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22612203
> 
> 
> Hmmm...I have my PB12plus in the 16hz mode and nearfield. I typically pick up most of the ULF stuff. Perhaps my MV wasn't high enough. I was at -25db...There was just nothing that really caught my attention...



Is that 25 dBs under reference? If so you won't feel anything from most movies.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22612292
> 
> 
> Is that 25 dBs under reference? If so you won't feel anything from most movies.


+1


Especially with a movie like Spiderman where the ULF is there, just not "HOT". I got a chance to re-watch some scenes at 5db's over reference, it was fun.


----------



## ja.jo

Just installed two SVS PB13-Ultra (15hz tune) in my theatre to help my poor Linn Klimax 345 with the deepest LFE.


Holy crap. The end of Amazing Spiderman puts a pressure in my room that is almost, uncomfortable...


Incredible sound track and superb subwoofers, indeed.


/ j


----------



## cuzed2

Excellent!!

Curious what is the volume/dimensions of your room?


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22610072
> 
> 
> Above graph was done by combining all audio tracks in audacity and then analyzing the result in speclabs. I now believe that they are somewhat incorrect.
> 
> This is what the LFE only track looks like.
> 
> 
> I believe that the error came from the combination of files. Im guessing that audacity doesn’t know that the LFE is recorded with 10db more dynamic range and instead treats all channels as if they were of equal level.
> 
> So. Should I:
> 
> 1. Correct the levels somehow? If so, how?
> 
> 2. Post the speclab´ed graphs of the combined audiotracks even if they are off by an unknown amount?
> 
> 3. Post the LFE only. This track is likely correct and level calibrated but will ofcoarse not show the 0-120hz info in the other 5-7 channels.
> 
> 4. Not post anything at all.
> 
> 5. Post all 6 or 8 individual tracks with seperate graphs?
> 
> Using the receiver LFE to computer input is not an option for me. Everything needs to be done in the digital realm.



I think its better that we do it in old school for now on, so scene specific charts thank you. I like them more than those full movie charts, but thanks anyway for them.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22610759
> 
> 
> Having said all that, I dont know if either is filtered. Neither film subjectively sounded/felt filtered to me. I would probably go 4 for the first one and 3.5-4 for the second.



Sly's hand gun did have some near 10hz shots in first part and it's in 4 star section. Not yet seen second one, but lookin forward to it.


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ja.jo*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22612876
> 
> 
> Just installed two SVS PB13-Ultra (15hz tune) in my theatre to help my poor Linn Klimax 345 with the deepest LFE.
> 
> Holy crap. The end of Amazing Spiderman puts a pressure in my room that is almost, uncomfortable...
> 
> Incredible sound track and superb subwoofers, indeed.
> 
> / j



Awesome. My single PB-13 is awesome but I can only imagine what two of them must sound/feel like! Maybe one day...


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6180#post_22613144
> 
> 
> I think its better that we do it in old school for now on, so scene specific charts thank you. I like them more than those full movie charts, but thanks anyway for them.



I could do scene specific graphs as well, but, I would still need to solve the above problem first and I need help doing it.

So, I guess Im out of the thread until that happens and I hope someone else starts putting graphs up. Not a lot of them lately....


----------



## ja.jo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22613012
> 
> 
> Excellent!!
> 
> Curious what is the volume/dimensions of your room?



The apartment is very open so it is hard to determine the exact size of the listening area. But it is about 4*5m and 2.6m high. Plenty of places for the bass to escape to other parts of the apartment but that is not an issue with these beasts... Hope to be able to contribute more in this thread now that I have a LF/ULF capable system.


Regards

Jacob


----------



## MemX

All of you people with your Reference @ 5Hz systems are making me extremely jealous


----------



## Shadowdane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22612843
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Especially with a movie like Spiderman where the ULF is there, just not "HOT". I got a chance to re-watch some scenes at 5db's over reference, it was fun.



Man I wish I could watch stuff at Reference Level, it's just too loud though for an apartment. Loudest I can go is usually -20db to -18db under reference. I tried once at -10db and got complaints from my neighbors.


----------



## ja.jo

One day after I went "ULF" (got two PB13s). And I am shocked how much I have missed.


Watched the beginning of *Unbreakable* again. In one word: shocking... Perfect example when the really low stuff can help tell the story. The second train passing was something I had not prepared myself for... Not my concrete walls either.


A movie with stunning sound track but very very little LFE (I thought) is *Amazing Spiderman*. With my previous subwoofer system. Now I can say that it is completely wrong and it has a few scenes with incredible weight. But not so much in the 30hz region where my old subwoofer played with good strength.


One movie that I thought had great low end with my previous system was *Avengers*. Now it sounds even better, but I can confirm what people has written in this thread. Not much below 20hz here...

*Prometheus* had some nice moments in the beginning and when the big ship is hit in the kamikaze attack.


This is so much more fun than I ever could have imagined...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

+1 ^^^


----------



## fecund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ja.jo*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6150#post_22612876
> 
> 
> Just installed two SVS PB13-Ultra (15hz tune) in my theatre to help my poor Linn Klimax 345 with the deepest LFE.
> 
> Holy crap. The end of Amazing Spiderman puts a pressure in my room that is almost, uncomfortable...
> 
> Incredible sound track and superb subwoofers, indeed.
> 
> / j



Can you give me a scene/time that did that? I'm still rather perplexed about spiderman, it was very unimpressive to me ULF wise. I played the scene where Lizard is in the school attacking peter, then went back and played UWA and TIH and it was just no comparison.


...


Okay I went back and watched the last 15 minutes at reference level. There is definitively ULF there, its just not as intense as other movies. When the tower fell, I could feel the pressure but again I just don't think its as impressive as many other movies. I'll move up 3.5/5


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I think your problem is your looking for bass in places you think it should be (ie explosions crashes etc). In this movie it is in other types of places. The best screen is when he is sleeping on the subway and the end scene right before the credits where he is swinging through the streets


Ulf when there is no other bass going on. Super impressive


----------



## PioManiac


Here's a time stamp to check...

 

Right at the end, specifically the slow motion part of the pre-flight sequence before going through the streets at 2:07:22 to 2:07:30

there's a very low ULF moment. The sound/feel resembles a slow speed helicopter blade thud  thud  thud , that had my Big 15" near field Velo pulsing pretty good

 

I snapped a quick shot of my plasma screen along with my SPL reading/ time stamp info

3 Velodyne Sub's set at mid volume, AVR sub level at +3 hot, AVR (Yamaha RX-V3900) set at level 0

 



 

sorry for the low quality image, didn't have time to fire up the projector for this shot


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6180#post_22615364
> 
> 
> I think your problem is your looking for bass in places you think it should be (ie explosions crashes etc).



I must admit that I am also guilty of this...


----------



## ja.jo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fecund*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6180#post_22615318
> 
> 
> Can you give me a scene/time that did that? I'm still rather perplexed about spiderman, it was very unimpressive to me ULF wise. I played the scene where Lizard is in the school attacking peter, then went back and played UWA and TIH and it was just no comparison.
> 
> ...
> 
> Okay I went back and watched the last 15 minutes at reference level. There is definitively ULF there, its just not as intense as other movies. When the tower fell, I could feel the pressure but again I just don't think its as impressive as many other movies. I'll move up 3.5/5



The scene I am talking about is in the very end, just seconds from the end credits. When he is swinging in slow motion.


/ j


----------



## Steveo1234

Dark knight rises.

Not sure how to rate it. Couldnt stand louder than -11db. Not sure if it was because the rest of the audio was a bit harsh or if I was just tired.

Anyways, I rate it a weakish 4.5.


----------



## fecund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PioManiac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6180#post_22615396
> 
> 
> Here's a time stamp to check...
> 
> 
> Right at the end, specifically the slow motion part of the pre-flight sequence before going through the streets at 2:07:22 to 2:07:30
> 
> there's a very low ULF moment. The sound/feel resembles a slow speed helicopter blade thud  thud  thud , that had my Big 15" near field Velo pulsing pretty good
> 
> 
> I snapped a quick shot of my plasma screen along with my SPL reading/ time stamp info
> 
> 3 Velodyne Sub's set at mid volume, AVR sub level at +3 hot, AVR (Yamaha RX-V3900) set at level 0
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the low quality image, didn't have time to fire up the projector for this shot



Yeah I didn't think much of it the first time I saw it, I remember the matrix type woosh but I went back and watched that scene and yeah there is definitely a good push in the room. I took my meter out and got 110dB (-2 LFE, -3 Sub) @ level 0 (Please no SPL wars just sharing in kind)


As another poster mentioned I went back and watched the subway scene too, I think that showed off the ULF even better.


I think the thing about spiderman maybe the ULF isn't sustained like a movie such as TWotT or Underworld, so it caused me to under-estimate it a bit. Moving it up to 4/5


----------



## wth718

^^^Except Underworld doesn't have much ULF. It's a bass monster and has very loud bass, but it's mostly centered at 30 Hz. Not a ton of content sub-20. See post #3721. That's what I meant when I said earlier that Spider-Man suffers because it doesn't have that strong content higher up where it "sounds" loud. But ULF-wise, there's no contest between Spider-Man and Underworld.


----------



## PioManiac


I think because the ULF/LFE cutoff is almost like a wall at the 30Hz mark

You need to play Spider-man a little hotter than most movies to really feel the hidden little sub 20Hz ULF gems.

it's almost like an easter egg

 










 

Someone will surely correct me if I'm mistaken

But I think running your avr AND your Sub(s) +3 to +5 hotter is required with some systems

because it takes more power to bring out the impact of 30Hz content.


----------



## Sousa86

Anyone tested the lotr two towers? havent seen a graph for that..so many thumper moments but i just finished the two towers extended version ($7 out of pocket expense for the trio set







) but yeah the first time they show the wraith flying over the dead marshes..that first wraith wing flap..my couch literally lifted i swear!! Insane!! And also when treebeard is walking and talking to pip and merry..his foot stomps give a nice low thud for the duration of the scene.


But man that first wraith wing flap has gotta be in the 20s at least! It seems to sweep under you and go across the room from the front end to the back..its awesome how that scene plays!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Abraham Lincoln:vampire hunter. DEFINATLY a 4 star. Great 3d too


----------



## ja.jo

Watched two favorites - Thor and X-men: First Class. Both movies are full with superb ULF. Memorable moments are when Eric (Magneto) in the french bank and when he goes to Argentina (Villa Gasell). The end scene in the submarine is amazing too. My copy of Thor is mixed too hot and it is clearly distorted at times. But basically all scenes with the hammer (when people try to lift it) and the end fight scene between Thor and Loke are very memorable indeed...


Both are recommended...


/ j


----------



## SbWillie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sousa86*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6180#post_22618008
> 
> 
> Anyone tested the lotr two towers? havent seen a graph for that..so many thumper moments but i just finished the two towers extended version ($7 out of pocket expense for the trio set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but yeah the first time they show the wraith flying over the dead marshes..that first wraith wing flap..my couch literally lifted i swear!! Insane!! And also when treebeard is walking and talking to pip and merry..his foot stomps give a nice low thud for the duration of the scene.
> 
> But man that first wraith wing flap has gotta be in the 20s at least! It seems to sweep under you and go across the room from the front end to the back..its awesome how that scene plays!


Scroll down to post #257: http://www.hometheaterforum.com/t/130032/frequency-waterfall-charts-of-a-few-familiar-favourites/240


----------



## Shadowdane

Checked out *Triangle* this afternoon... wow some great LFE in this. Too many scenes to grab really, the movie is just full of bass! The movie looks to be filtered at ~10Hz, so those of you that can really dig deep might find it slightly lacking in the lowest octave. Still the movie is a monster between 10Hz to 20Hz, so I'd vote for 4.5 stars here. The movie is also really damn good for those that like Sci-fi Thrillers.

 
 
 
 
 

http://dvd.netflix.com/Movie/Triangle/70118364 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1187064/ 


[Edit]

Opps, looks like I made a mistake when I had captured this the first time. I had bass boost @ 30Hz turned on my soundcard. The new images I just uploaded are with that turned off.


----------



## Toe

Good to see the graphs confirm my subjective impressions of Triangle when I watched it last month. Great LFE track!


----------



## Shadowdane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6180#post_22621499
> 
> 
> Good to see the graphs confirm my subjective impressions of Triangle when I watched it last month. Great LFE track!



Yah it was a great LFE movie and a good movie too, will have to add this one to the Xmas list.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6120_20#post_22600288
> 
> 
> S_rangeBrew:
> 
> Off the top of my head, you'll also see very similar effects in these places:
> *TRON:Legacy*: 2 seconds after the laser zaps him from the arcade into the grid. (7hz, iirc)
> *How To Train Your Dragon*: when the big dragon crashes to the ground in the final fight. (3hz)
> *Black Hawk Down*: just a few seconds after the pilot says "F'ing Irene!!!" there are chopper blade effects, albeit only for a few seconds. (7hz pulses, iirc)
> *Master & Commander* (DVD DTS track, NOT BLURAY!): the first fight, eight min. into the movie, cannon fire sequences have effects like this, although not the first volley. Many of the 2nd volley where you see the cannons being shot and recoiling contain such effects, the same with the ship-to-ship volleys. The DVD DTS-ES track has these, but the bluray is filtered and doesn't have nearly the weight of real cannon fire like the DVD track. (Various frequencies, dipping down to 5hz and possibly lower)
> *Kung Fu Panda*: the final battle's skadoosh scene, while not especially low, will move those drivers A LOT! (Centered around 18 or 20hz, but a hot enough effect that it will induce lots of throw.)
> *War of the Worlds*: The typical demo scene isn't as impressive as some of the others for watching your drivers go crazy. The lightning before the "pods emerge" scene is spectacular, with I think 3hz or 7hz or something. The plane crash after is also good.
> 
> Many, many more that I'm forgetting. You can find them pretty much all spelled out in this thread:
> The late kryptonitewhite's "Top 5Hz-15Hz BluRey Movies" thread from the DIY forum here.



Just rewatched Tron Legacy and that laser scene into the grid is very ,very potent but overall the movie LFE is just plain fun!! I have not looked at Black Hawk Down or How to train your dragon for awhile so may have to look at those again soon.


----------



## Kadath

So is a single Hsu 15h going to be able to adequately show off ULF or is it room dependent?


----------



## Rod2486

I would like to hear this answer as well, being I have a vtf15 as well. I have moments where I feel like I could be lacking, or it could be the fact this is really the first HT sub I have really listened to. I'm not saying it can't shake the house. I guess it's the poison that is HT and the what if's of having something on another level as far as subwoofers go.


I will say I completely shocked to see inception being rated 4 stars. I feel that is a movie with great strong bass from start to finish. I guess a lot of it may not be ULF but there is ALOT of room pulsating moments in this one. It was the first movie I watched when I got my HSU and it had me hooked. Have seen a lot of the top rated movies and its watched this one again and I am just at a loss how this doesnt rate 4.5 at least,


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sousa86*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6180#post_22618008
> 
> 
> Anyone tested the lotr two towers? havent seen a graph for that..
> 
> ..that first wraith wing flap..my couch literally lifted i swear!! Insane!!
> 
> But man that first wraith wing flap has gotta be in the 20s at least! It seems to sweep under you and go across the room from the front end to the back..its awesome how that scene plays!



This is my favourite LOTR-scene...

(old recording - DVDversion)


----------



## Sousa86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SbWillie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6180#post_22619154
> 
> 
> Scroll down to post #257: http://www.hometheaterforum.com/t/130032/frequency-waterfall-charts-of-a-few-familiar-favourites/240




Thanks! Just the info i was looking for. Looks like the scene i mentioned was in the 20-30hz range..just as i thought. Really potent so i dont even have to turn things up to get a kick in the chest..but that particular scene really thumps!


----------



## Sousa86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6180#post_22624959
> 
> 
> This is my favourite LOTR-scene...
> 
> (old recording - DVDversion)



+1


Just finished rotk last night and that scene really punches you in the chest too ha!


----------



## javi404

How did you get your settings to just say min/max/offs ?


sorry i just started playing with the new version and i feel like min/max makes more sense than the detaults.


----------



## holyindian

Anyone watched The Dark Knight Rises, its out in Australia. How's the LFE there.. AVS reviews gave it a 5


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6210#post_22630671
> 
> 
> Anyone watched The Dark Knight Rises, its out in Australia. How's the LFE there.. AVS reviews gave it a 5



go back a page and read


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PioManiac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6180#post_22615396
> 
> 
> Here's a time stamp to check...
> 
> 
> Right at the end, specifically the slow motion part of the pre-flight sequence before going through the streets at 2:07:22 to 2:07:30
> 
> there's a very low ULF moment. The sound/feel resembles a slow speed helicopter blade thud  thud  thud , that had my Big 15" near field Velo pulsing pretty good





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ja.jo*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6180#post_22615585
> 
> 
> The scene I am talking about is in the very end, just seconds from the end credits. When he is swinging in slow motion.
> 
> / j



In this sequence, all of the "thud" sounds are primarily above 80hz except for one. There's basically a single blip of ULF here.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fecund*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6180#post_22616334
> 
> 
> Yeah I didn't think much of it the first time I saw it, I remember the matrix type woosh but I went back and watched that scene and yeah there is definitely a good push in the room. I took my meter out and got 110dB (-2 LFE, -3 Sub) @ level 0 (Please no SPL wars just sharing in kind)
> 
> As another poster mentioned I went back and watched the subway scene too, I think that showed off the ULF even better.
> 
> I think the thing about spiderman maybe the ULF isn't sustained like a movie such as TWotT or Underworld, so it caused me to under-estimate it a bit. Moving it up to 4/5



The end scene is not that impressive, even if you're REALLY running your stuff hot. I don't think the subway scene is great either. But, I think the mix overall is artfully done and I liked the movie. I can't give it above a 3.5 in this thread because the quantity isn't there.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6180#post_22616309
> 
> 
> Dark knight rises.
> 
> Not sure how to rate it. Couldnt stand louder than -11db. Not sure if it was because the rest of the audio was a bit harsh or if I was just tired.
> 
> Anyways, I rate it a weakish 4.5.



I heard it is 5.1 maybe a 7.1 in the future?


----------



## fecund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6210#post_22631164
> 
> 
> In this sequence, all of the "thud" sounds are primarily above 80hz except for one. There's basically a single blip of ULF here.
> 
> The end scene is not that impressive, even if you're REALLY running your stuff hot. I don't think the subway scene is great either. But, I think the mix overall is artfully done and I liked the movie. I can't give it above a 3.5 in this thread because the quantity isn't there.



That's what I was alluding to before with duration. In spiderman its a blip of ULF, it's not making my room vibrate by any means but it is there.


Now TDKR, that's got some bass so far. Couldn't resist watching the first scene with the airplanes real quick. When the plane approaches the other plane overhead, there is this bass that makes the room vibrate, the couch shake, and things rattle. Be interesting in seeing the chart for that part.


----------



## Kadath

I -LOVED- the drum sequences when I saw TDKR in IMAX, if my new sub can approach that experience at home I will be in heaven!


The drum sequences when I saw it at a regular theater absoultely sucked compared to the IMAX version.


----------



## Shadowdane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javi404*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6210#post_22625908
> 
> 
> How did you get your settings to just say min/max/offs ?
> 
> sorry i just started playing with the new version and i feel like min/max makes more sense than the detaults.



Yah that is an older version v2.7, the latest version is v2.78 b21. I believe v2.7 is over a year old.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Ok recomendations to watch tonight:


Man on fire or Batman begins?


----------



## Jonspicoli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6210#post_22635291
> 
> 
> Ok recomendations to watch tonight:
> 
> Man on fire or Batman begins?



Havent seen any of them in my home theater yet. Both good movies...I bet Batman Begins as I recall has good moments in sound.


----------



## Kadath

Just curious if anyone has measured the "Speaker on the floor" scene in Private Parts. Haven't seen that in a while, but bet there's some good bass there =)


----------



## Jonspicoli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kadath*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6210#post_22636818
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone has measured the "Speaker on the floor" scene in Private Parts. Haven't seen that in a while, but bet there's some good bass there =)



Good One...I saw that movie when it came out and havent recently now that I have a system worthy of that classic scene...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Soon batman begins. Was just ok for bass nothing special


Also watched again Abraham Lincoln vampire hunter. This is a STRONG 4.5. Very impressive in the bass depot. Have we graphed it yet?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

The Amazing Spiderman - 4 stars. I'm in full agreement with those who say the LFE needs to be run hot on this one. I was at +8dB as I usually am, and it sounded only level balanced to me. Also missing a bit from the upper end of the LFE spectrum, but still a lot of fun.


As for the movie itself... meh. After a while, it all started getting a bit stale for me. I do like some of the changes they made, but this is probably the last time I'm going to watch a reboot of something only ten years old. It just wasn't fresh enough for me. Then again, I've never been much of a Spiderman fan.


Looking forward to the Dark Knight Rises, hopefully next week.


----------



## Venturai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6210#post_22639319
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the Dark Knight Rises, hopefully next week.



TDKR will sound better than the Amazing Spiderman, guaranteed.


Some of the titles in the list still aren't available on Blu-Ray, right? Off the top of my head for the 5 star flicks, I'm talking about The Haunting, Pulse and Titan AE, right? I don't know about anyone else, but I couldn't tell you the last time I watched a DVD in my theatre room. Actually, I couldn't tell you the last time I watched a DVD here on my computer, either. The only thing I care more about more than bass is 1080p.


Also, was a determination ever reached for Transformers: Dark of the Moon on Blu-Ray? The DVD version is the one specifically listed at 4 1/2 stars, which I find a little odd. The movie is no slouch in the bass department, it pisses all over Revenge of the Fallen. That said, I'll keep discussion of Michael Bay's movies in here to a minimum; don't wanna make anyone sick or anything










Bit surprised to see Battleship down at 2 1/2 stars. It's no award-winner, granted, but really, it's that bad?


----------



## Steveo1234

Triangle - 4 or 4.5 stars.

Almost constant LFE throughout the movie. Good amplitude and depth to it and plenty of variety. Texture/quality was a little lacking but still very good. Would love to see a plot of scene where a body is filmed underwater near the end.


Thx to this thread I found this movie. Thank you all. I would never have picked it out otherwise.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Venturai*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6210#post_22639450
> 
> 
> Bit surprised to see Battleship down at 2 1/2 stars. It's no award-winner, granted, but really, it's that bad?



Yes, It is that bad.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Venturai*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6210#post_22639450
> 
> 
> TDKR will sound better than the Amazing Spiderman, guaranteed.
> 
> Some of the titles in the list still aren't available on Blu-Ray, right? Off the top of my head for the 5 star flicks, I'm talking about The Haunting, Pulse and Titan AE, right? I don't know about anyone else, but I couldn't tell you the last time I watched a DVD in my theatre room. Actually, I couldn't tell you the last time I watched a DVD here on my computer, either. The only thing I care more about more than bass is 1080p.
> 
> Also, was a determination ever reached for Transformers: Dark of the Moon on Blu-Ray? The DVD version is the one specifically listed at 4 1/2 stars, which I find a little odd. The movie is no slouch in the bass department, it pisses all over Revenge of the Fallen. That said, I'll keep discussion of Michael Bay's movies in here to a minimum; don't wanna make anyone sick or anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit surprised to see Battleship down at 2 1/2 stars. It's no award-winner, granted, but really, it's that bad?



Good movie, horrible soundtrack.....2012's worst soundtrack for me LOL.....the bass was filtered at 30-35hz lol.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

i am starting to again not understand the purpose of filtering bass....doesnt make sense. and now with a capable to 16hz system I am now getting frustrated...not to the point where I wont watch a movie I WANT to see/own but enough to think during the movie...this is lacking! how I was last night with batman begins...could have been so much mroe...oh well


it makes you appreciate the movies that are full range sound glory. on the tap tonight is Man on fire


----------



## MIkeDuke

So filtering is saying that bass below say, 30Hz is completely gone. At least that's way I look at it. The other issue is amplitude. The bass is there, below 30hz, it's just not that pronounced or loud. I don't see the reason for doing either even though it has caused me more than one headache in my system. It's not like these mixers all of a sudden forgot how to mix low bass. I mean WOTW, HTTYD, TRON, The Immortals(admittedly clipped I think) are some that come to mind that got it right so clearly it can be done. I am guessing that when the studios put the movies on disk for home use they have to do a re-mix. I wonder why at that point they don't make it more full range. I don't know how much they care that we have sound systems that can go below 20Hz, 16Hz and beyond, I just enjoy the movies now regardless if it is filtered or not.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

but what happened to "as the director intended"


it compares to Pan and Scan as opposed to letterbox debate. you are missing what was happening in the original mix. I dont get it


----------



## MIkeDuke

I agree %100. I guess what we really don't know is if the master that we see in theaters are filtered or they are just doing it for the home release.


----------



## Gary J

Wow the first time this has come up - this week!


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6210#post_22640457
> 
> 
> Wow the first time this has come up - this week!



I know I didnt want to bring it up...but I got diahrea of the keyboard....couldnt help myself from ranting about this...


----------



## Vico38

I got Event Horizon from WalMart from the $7.88 blu-ray bin and wow, I forgot what a fun movie this is and lots of good bass also!


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6210#post_22638809
> 
> 
> Soon batman begins. Was just ok for bass nothing special
> 
> Also watched again Abraham Lincoln vampire hunter. This is a STRONG 4.5. Very impressive in the bass depot. Have we graphed it yet?



Wasn't that impressed with Vampire Hunter, frankly. Lots of bass and lots of bass sweeps in particular, but nothing to speak of below 20Hz.


----------



## Kadath




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonspicoli*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6180_60#post_22637907
> 
> 
> Good One...I saw that movie when it came out and havent recently now that I have a system worthy of that classic scene...



Glad someone else thought so, we need to do a science on this!


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6210#post_22641065
> 
> 
> Wasn't that impressed with Vampire Hunter, frankly. Lots of bass and lots of bass sweeps in particular, but nothing to speak of below 20Hz.




Honestly, I just can't get myself to watch a film about our 16th President hunting vampires.


 




Ian


----------



## Brian Fineberg

i actually thought the same thing until I got it on the cheap. if you forget about him being president...its actually pretty good.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6210#post_22639586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Venturai*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6210#post_22639450
> 
> 
> Bit surprised to see Battleship down at 2 1/2 stars. It's no award-winner, granted, but really, it's that bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, It is that bad.
Click to expand...


If you want to see bad you have to see the Mario Peebles knock off called American Warships, makes Battleship look great.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6210#post_22641633
> 
> 
> i actually thought the same thing until I got it on the cheap. if you forget about him being president...its actually pretty good.



I actually really enjoyed ALVH as well, much more than I expected. Watched it the other night and would probably go 4 on the LFE overall. Some very good moments, but nothing special overall subjectively.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6210#post_22641678
> 
> 
> If you want to see bad you have to see the Mario Peebles knock off called American Warships, makes Battleship look great.



American Warships has worse LFE than Battleship? Hard to belive, but I guess it could happen.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

while Man of Fire was very good in the bass department, i would not have it as a 4.5 A 4, yes but just not enough ULF for me. mostly ambiance type stuff.


----------



## pokekevin

Just got my Halo Forward Unto Dawn BD. WOW the lfe is awesome! Well not the best but really enjoyable. You guys should check it out! The last scene is pretty good


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6240#post_22646773
> 
> 
> Just got my Halo Forward Unto Dawn BD. WOW the lfe is awesome! Well not the best but really enjoyable. You guys should check it out! The last scene is pretty good



Seen it and I must agree. There is more LFE towards the end of the movie though.


Side note...I wish they would make a big budget flic of Halo after seeing this







.


----------



## burdoglovr

i know this is an older thread, but you really need to add Footloose 2011. has a great deal of bass. and definately in the 4 category or maybe even 5.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6240#post_22647058
> 
> 
> Seen it and I must agree. There is more LFE towards the end of the movie though.
> 
> Side note...I wish they would make a big budget flic of Halo after seeing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I'd love to see a Halo film made!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vico38*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6210#post_22641017
> 
> 
> I got Event Horizon from WalMart from the $7.88 blu-ray bin and wow, I forgot what a fun movie this is and lots of good bass also!









































Love that film! The scene where they first arrived at the Event Horizon was awesome


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6210#post_22641514
> 
> 
> Honestly, I just can't get myself to watch a film about our 16th President hunting vampires.
> 
> 
> Ian



Film actually was enjoyable (more than Battlefield). Not the best but not the worse but glad to have it in my collection!


----------



## kcnitro07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6200_100#post_22641705
> 
> 
> I actually really enjoyed ALVH as well, much more than I expected. Watched it the other night and would probably go 4 on the LFE overall. Some very good moments, but nothing special overall subjectively.



I did not like it much at all and don't remember a ton of LFE, but everything was turned down so maybe that's why


----------



## D.T.MIKE

Men In Black 3, crank it up and enjoy the bass. Cant wait to watch this in its full glory when I have the house to myself !


----------



## BeeMan458

Today it was "Expendables II." Tomorrow it will be "MIB 3."


Yesterday I received an Anti-Mode, 8033S II and this morning set it up and dialed the subwoofers in. When it comes to music, since one listens at such low volumes (we do) there's little difference in the bass sound quality. But when listening at -5, next to THX reference, the Anti-Mode really comes shining through as the subs light up as if having new life breathed into them. Before, the subwoofers were there. Now, they're alive with rumble and lots of impact bass. At $450.00, the Anti-Mode, 8033S II is what I consider to be expensive but once the pain of the price is gone and you're listening to what it does for your subwoofers, you forget all about what you paid and only hear/feel, the difference the Anti-Mode makes to the bass listening experience.


The point, if one has the extra green, get one.


Looking forward to "MIB 3" tomorrow. After the 49er/Rams game of course.


----------



## XStanleyX

I just finished watching MIB 3. The LFE is simply awesome. Especially in the later part of the movie. I really enjoyed the movie.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XStanleyX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6240#post_22648008
> 
> 
> I just finished watching MIB 3. The LFE is simply awesome. Especially in the later part of the movie. I really enjoyed the movie.



Yesterday I installed and dialed in the Anti-Mode system. Today I'll go thought a full fledged dial in process (start to finish, nuts to bolts, A - Z, Yada, yada, yada.) and then this evening, it's "MIB 3."


Slowly, ever so slowly, I've acclimated the wife to reference listening levels. She still holds her temples but loves the full on impact bass.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6240#post_22647383
> 
> 
> I'd love to see a Halo film made!



They are making some sh**ty little mini-series with a bunch of kiddies playing soldier. Looks terrible.


If you want to see how a proper Halo movie would look, imo.... check out the old Landfall video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hL73Yf14WQY


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

MIB3 on DVD - I'm thinking 3.5 stars on this one. Lots of LFE, but it's all mostly up high again. Not a lot below 20-25Hz that I could tell.


----------



## kcnitro07

I'm watching the blu ray and man that's a lot of bass.....granted I'm not eq'ed at the moment and so I have a huge spike at 60-70 Hz....right where this bass likes to live


----------



## SmokenAshes

Cabin in the Woods, holy hell that is some crazy bass near the end. My VTF3 MK4 was going bat **** crazy!


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spidey.joe80

Heads up on Resident Evil Retribution and The.Bourne.Legacy just came out on dvd. Both had fun lfe.. I felt TBL went deeper of the two. Id say solid 4 stars on Bourne.

Can we please demote Avengers to 3.5-4 (or less) that movie was such a disappointment. Theres no way that movie should be sharing the same rank as Star Trek or Sunshine imo.

Cant wait for the hobbit!


----------



## pokekevin

It's been almost maybe 5 months since I used my subwoofers and decided to watch the Hulk again today. Holy **** nearly had a heart attack due to the immense bass in the movie


----------



## BeeMan458

We watched "MIB 3" last night and I for one was very disappointed on many levels with this movie. Regarding bass, there was some good bass during the moon shot ignition scene but other than that, I found the bass track to be very forgettable. If I were rating only the bass, overall, I'd give this movie a one star for in my opinion, "MIB 3" barely shows up as a blip on a bass meter graph; total bass fail.


By comparison, a couple nights ago, we watched "Expendables 2" and other than it being a fun time, good old boy's compliment of every aging action figure of the last thirty years thrown gratuitously into the same movie plot line (these guys had to of had a blast during filming), this movie was purposefully designed to have lots of impact bass and on a five star bass meter, I'd give "Expendables 2," a three and a half or four star rating.


-


----------



## airgas1998




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6240#post_22651765
> 
> 
> We watched "MIB 3" last night and I for one was very disappointed on many levels with this movie. Regarding bass, there was some good bass during the moon shot ignition scene but other than that, I found the bass track to be very forgettable. If I were rating only the bass, overall, I'd give this movie a one star for in my opinion, "MIB 3" barely shows up as a blip on a bass meter graph; total bass fail.
> 
> By comparison, a couple nights ago, we watched "Expendables 2" and other than it being a fun time, good old boy's compliment of every aging action figure of the last thirty years thrown gratuitously into the same movie plot line (these guys had to of had a blast during filming), this movie was purposefully designed to have lots of impact bass and on a five star bass meter, I'd give "Expendables 2," a three and a half or four star rating.
> 
> -


i agree with mib3....some audible stuff with moon launch and every time they would fire up their car, but that's about it. even the resturant scene where they are shooting there weapons.(nothing)


----------



## freeyayo50

Just watched Total Recall last night with my new SVS PC12-Plus. Giving this one 3/5. Just not enough bass for me for an action flick.


Can't wait to give The Bourne Legacy and Resident Evil Damnation a watch.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6240#post_22652003
> 
> 
> Just watched Total Recall last night with my new SVS PC12-Plus. Giving this one 3/5. Just not enough bass for me for an action flick.
> 
> Can't wait to give The Bourne Legacy and Resident Evil Damnation a watch.


  

Hmmmm.....another disk that hasn't been released yet.





Ian


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6240#post_22652364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6240#post_22652003
> 
> 
> Just watched Total Recall last night with my new SVS PC12-Plus. Giving this one 3/5. Just not enough bass for me for an action flick.
> 
> Can't wait to give The Bourne Legacy and Resident Evil Damnation a watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.....another disk that hasn't been released yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian
Click to expand...


They're available on Vudu to buy now.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6240#post_22652364
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.....another disk that hasn't been released yet.
> 
> Ian










lol


----------



## sb1

No way to measure it, but Paranorman sounds great on the low stuff. The quality is really good.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6240#post_22652464
> 
> 
> They're available on Vudu to buy now.




Then the question should be, how will it compare to BD?




Ian


----------



## freeyayo50

The Bourne Legacy gets 3/5. Nothing crazy wih this one either. Same as Total Recall. Really disappointing.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6240#post_22653023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6240#post_22652464
> 
> 
> They're available on Vudu to buy now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the question should be, how will it compare to BD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian
Click to expand...


Yup, wondering the same thing or even if they have not so great bootleg discs. Either way still rather judge the bass by the best mix possible. Will wait til these films hit my Netflix BD list in any case, and will still wonder if the BD rental, if limited to 5.1 will be as good as anything that can be purchased with 7.1 ....


----------



## Luisfc1972

just received super 8 from netflix. here goes...............


should i watch the whole movie or should i skip to the train wreck? if skip to wreck at what point of the movie is it?


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luisfc1972*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6240#post_22653302
> 
> 
> just received super 8 from netflix. here goes...............
> 
> 
> should i watch the whole movie or should i skip to the train wreck? if skip to wreck at what point of the movie is it?



I really liked Super 8 overall myself. For another great audio scene check out not just the train wreck but the attack on the bus. Can't help you with the timing as much as google probably could...


----------



## Luisfc1972

well, that wreck was good. jesus


gonna watch it again with more bass


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6240#post_22653144
> 
> 
> Yup, wondering the same thing or even if they have not so great bootleg discs. Either way still rather judge the bass by the best mix possible. Will wait til these films hit my Netflix BD list in any case, and will still wonder if the BD rental, if limited to 5.1 will be as good as anything that can be purchased with 7.1 ....




BD 5.1 DD lossy only rentals seem to be limited to Lionsgate. If you have an issue with this studio like I do, I would file a formal complaint with Netflix, their largest buyer.




Ian


----------



## fecund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6240#post_22651765
> 
> 
> We watched "MIB 3" last night and I for one was very disappointed on many levels with this movie. Regarding bass, there was some good bass during the moon shot ignition scene but other than that, I found the bass track to be very forgettable. If I were rating only the bass, overall, I'd give this movie a one star for in my opinion, "MIB 3" barely shows up as a blip on a bass meter graph; total bass fail.
> 
> -



Totally agree on this. The launch scene barely saves a 3/5 rating.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

That's weird. I have heard a bunch that the bass was great! Damn. I have it just havnt watched yet. I'll have to judge for myslef


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fecund*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6270#post_22653728
> 
> 
> Totally agree on this. The launch scene barely saves a 3/5 rating.



Yeah, I've been thinking about it and I'm dropping my own vote to 3. MIB3 was very disappointing.


Come on, Tuesday... get here already so I can go get Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Just finished MIB3. Yup. It's a 3. Even the launch was meh


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6270#post_22653696
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> BD 5.1 DD lossy only rentals seem to be limited to Lionsgate. If you have an issue with this studio like I do, I would file a formal complaint with Netflix, their largest buyer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



Universal's Snow White & the Huntsman doesn't have the 7.1 soundtrack on my Netflix BD rental I've got now, and I'm pretty sure I've had other than Lionsgate films with limitations before that too. It's a rental, can't expect the owners to necessarily give it away (along the lines of if I want to copy it, that would encourage me to buy instead, that sort of thinking). Nice if the rental were everything but the extra packages are often turned off too, which is another aspect of me wanting to buy a disc rather than rent it. The only rental many owners really are interested in is the 2 or 3 hours for $$ at the movie theater....


So is MIB3 just lacking in bass or is the movie disappointing itself?


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6270#post_22654550
> 
> 
> Universal's Snow White & the Huntsman doesn't have the 7.1 soundtrack on my Netflix BD rental I've got now, and I'm pretty sure I've had other than Lionsgate films with limitations before that too. It's a rental, can't expect the owners to necessarily give it away (along the lines of if I want to copy it, that would encourage me to buy instead, that sort of thinking). Nice if the rental were everything but the extra packages are often turned off too, which is another aspect of me wanting to buy a disc rather than rent it. The only rental many owners really are interested in is the 2 or 3 hours for $$ at the movie theater....
> 
> So is MIB3 just lacking in bass or is the movie disappointing itself?




Mine was in DTS, but I rented it from BB. Regardless, If you pay extra for a Blu-Ray rental, the least they can do is provide the same audio and video quality. They're just being petty. As far as MIB3 is concerned, I just saw it tonight and enjoyed it, but the bass was few and far between which surprised me since Sonnenfeld loves bass in movies. Says it's manly. See his interview in Home Theater Magazine this month.




Ian


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6270#post_22654550
> 
> 
> So is MIB3 just lacking in bass or is the movie disappointing itself?



MIB 3 was a bust. The first one was great and the second one carried the theme of the first but the third lacked the style and character of the first two. IMO, it was a bad after thought effort to cash in on the success of the first two versions.


Drunk producer to writer: "I know, let's do a third MIB." Rent it, buy it as I won't tell you what's in it but to prevent disappointment, I'd wait until it comes out on commercial cable.


Think Ghostbusters 1 vs Ghostbusters II.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I liked mib3 quite a bit. Just lacking in bass which is always disappointing


----------



## tony123

I enjoyed MIB3 more than MIB2. It wouldn't be described as an LFE pleaser, but it had enough impact to be fun! Certainly wasn't "weak".


----------



## XStanleyX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6240#post_22652930
> 
> 
> No way to measure it, but Paranorman sounds great on the low stuff. The quality is really good.



I watched that last night. Totally agree.


----------



## Kini62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6270#post_22655393
> 
> 
> I enjoyed MIB3 more than MIB2. It wouldn't be described as an LFE pleaser, but it had enough impact to be fun! Certainly wasn't "weak".



+1. I thought MIB2 was the money grab. MIB3 was actually very enjoyable.


----------



## freeyayo50

Bootleg Dvds have horrible quality for sound. I only listen/download DTS 5.1 or Dolby Digital 5.1. downloaded avengers at DTSHD-MA. I only listen to the best now


----------



## Gary J

Even the bit-for-bit identical ones?


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6270#post_22657211
> 
> 
> Even the bit-for-bit identical ones?


Most bootleg and downloadable versions are not bit-for-bit. Most are ripped, re-encoded piles of crap, or even worse....ShakyCam capture at the theater.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6270#post_22657074
> 
> 
> Bootleg Dvds have horrible quality for sound. I only listen/download DTS 5.1 or Dolby Digital 5.1. downloaded avengers at DTSHD-MA. I only listen to the best now




Sound? How about the picture quality? Of course if you're going to go that route, why not try a free movie torrent site where you can download the latest releases that are still in theaters! Just be aware that you may be a little bit distracted if the camera shakes, or when you see people coming in late and moving in front of the screen!




Ian


----------



## Prochambers

I will never understand why people think they are getting a great deal when purchasing those SORRY bootleg's filmed on whatever camera. My brother-in-law came with a copy of True Lies when it was out years ago, and it was so dark that I thought the part when Arnold was running through the SNOW with the guards chasing him was SAND because he only had on the tuxedo. When I finally looked at the original dvd release version of the film, I was totally shocked to see it was filmed in the SNOW. Of course, when I showed it to my brother-in-law, he then tells me I already saw it.


So I said... you are really missing out on a lot of pertinent material that's being presented in the actual movie. He had this look on his face like he knew I was right but wouldn't admit it especially when I showed him the scene with Arnold running in the SNOW! Not to mention the sound quality as well. Lol!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6270#post_22657229
> 
> 
> Most bootleg and downloadable versions are not bit-for-bit. Most are ripped, re-encoded piles of crap, or even worse....ShakyCam capture at the theater.



Identifying which is which before downloading is trivial.


----------



## Snowmanick

Bootleg DVD's? Where are we, North Korea? Movies don't cost _that_ much, and you can rent them for $1 at Redbox.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6270#post_22657229
> 
> 
> Most bootleg and downloadable versions are not bit-for-bit. Most are ripped, re-encoded piles of crap, or even worse....ShakyCam capture at the theater.



It all depends. Usually a month or two before it is released on BluRay, they have downloads available. Screener copies a pretty good too. The ones I download have the audio right from the disc. I believe no encoding is done for the audio....just the video side. HD audio is only about 1GB of the entire file...it's not that much.


Has anyone watched True Lies yet? How's the bass in that one?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Captain America was tonight's flik. Not bad. Could have been better bass. But a solid 3.5


----------



## 465784678

Once again this thread goes off topic, this must be the 4th time now.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pretsam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6270#post_22659024
> 
> 
> Once again this thread goes off topic, this must be the 4th time now.



Dang 4 times in 6300 posts. That is so inconsiderate. Who's responsible? Where's that steel ruler to whack their knuckles with? Or shall they just be subjected Tron-like to an existence in a waterfall from here on?


----------



## Steveo1234

The Bourne Legacy. 4/5.

One of those hard to rate movies. Not a lot of bass, but the bass is excellent when its there.

Kinda reminded me of the Hunger games in that perspective. The "machines turning off" scene and a few others were solid top notch 4.5-5 star stuff. But, that only happened a few times in the movie.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

havnt seen a graphed movie in this thread in forever!


----------



## Mihadis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6270#post_22660271
> 
> 
> havnt seen a graphed movie in this thread in forever!



+1


----------



## Shadowdane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6270#post_22660271
> 
> 
> havnt seen a graphed movie in this thread in forever!



I posted *Triangle* about a week ago... well worth seeing, great bass flick.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6180#post_22621477


----------



## SbWillie

ANY DKR charts??


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SbWillie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6270#post_22660906
> 
> 
> ANY DKR charts??



^^^

What he said.


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6270#post_22659177
> 
> 
> Dang 4 times in 6300 posts. That is so inconsiderate. Who's responsible? Where's that steel ruler to whack their knuckles with? Or shall they just be subjected Tron-like to an existence in a waterfall from here on?



Yup.. Note the topic.. sigh..


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6270#post_22659619
> 
> 
> The Bourne Legacy. 4/5.
> 
> One of those hard to rate movies. Not a lot of bass, but the bass is excellent when its there.
> 
> Kinda reminded me of the Hunger games in that perspective. The "machines turning off" scene and a few others were solid top notch 4.5-5 star stuff. But, that only happened a few times in the movie.




To me there isnt enough bass in that movie to make it a 4/5. There are a couple spots really. Cabin blowing up, the factory and I think a spot near the end but they are all pretty short. Nevertheless it is pretty good bass just not enough.


----------



## Mpray1983

The Bourne legacy a 3.5. I would compare it to Hanna in the amount of bass just not as intense. The dark knight rises deserves a 4. Anything above that is people overlly excited because its a batman movie.


By the way I'm just getting back in the game after a solid 9 months after selling off my entire system. I'm know just rebuilding but have enough to be able to comment on bass in movies.


----------



## freeyayo50

Giving Resident Evil Damnation 3/5. Just not enough bass smh. There is 1-2 scenes that are good but short in the bass department. Last fight scene where missile hits the coat zombie guy.


Next on my list (if I can find it) Resident Evil Retribution.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

So far VERY good for the bass on finding nemo BR. Much better than the already good DVD version


----------



## DDigitalGuy05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6300#post_22663132
> 
> 
> So far VERY good for the bass on finding nemo BR. Much better than the already good DVD version


That's good to hear, if the bass is "better" on blu ray.

I couldn't make my mind up if i should replace it the dvd disk. But, i may now


----------



## popalock

Dark Knight Rises...


I'm watching it now and noticing excessive background noise while playing at reference... Unlike anything I have ever heard on other Blurays...


Has anyone else noticed this, or is it just me?


----------



## Rmb1080p

-2 from reference on Rises twice today! No background noise at all... one of the cleanest mixes I've heard recently.


----------



## holt7153

I'm on hour in @ -5 (RLO 0/Dyn EQ) and sounds very clean. Nice bass so far but nothing crazy. Bain dialog more clear than theater.


----------



## popalock

Great... One more thing to try to figure out. I need something to blame the excess background noise on...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6300#post_22663132
> 
> 
> So far VERY good for the bass on finding nemo BR. Much better than the already good DVD version



Just got done watching this and it was fantastic! LFE, overall audio, video, movie....this is the full package IMO. Same mix from the dvd to my ears which I always thought was amazing.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6300#post_22663597
> 
> 
> Just got done watching this and it was fantastic! LFE, overall audio, video, movie....this is the full package IMO. Same mix from the dvd to my ears which I always thought was amazing.



I just finished _Finding Nemo_ too and the LFE (and overall audio) was indeed fantastic. This is my first time watching it with my new SVS PC12 and two scenes really stood out:


1) When Marlin & Dora were being ejected from the whale.

2) When Darla was tapping the aquarium.


I cranked up the Pioneer receiver to -5 for those two scenes....WOW!!!!! Bass Nirvana, for sure!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6300#post_22663638
> 
> 
> I just finished _Finding Nemo_ too and the LFE (and overall audio) was indeed fantastic. This is my first time watching it with my new SVS PC12 and two scenes really stood out:
> 
> 1) When Marlin & Dora were being ejected from the whale.
> 
> 2) When Darla was tapping the aquarium.
> 
> I cranked up the Pioneer receiver to -5 for those two scenes....WOW!!!!! Bass Nirvana, for sure!



Nice!!!







I was just going to shoot you a PM asking if you watched it. What a great HT experience! Along with the scenes you mentioned, I thought the submarine sliding off the cliff was an awesome LFE moment as well. It was so great hearing/feeling Darla tap the glass again though as it has been years since I last experienced it.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6300#post_22663738
> 
> 
> Nice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just going to shoot you a PM asking if you watched it. What a great HT experience! Along with the scenes you mentioned, I thought the submarine sliding off the cliff was an awesome LFE moment as well. It was so great hearing/feeling Darla tap the glass again though as it has been years since I last experienced it.



I just got done PMing you!










Yeah, the sub scene was good too, but at that point I didn't turn it up to -5 (I watched most the movie on -15). Well, like I said in my PM, my mind is shutting down so I'm calling it a day.


----------



## Brown Eye

In Thor, how low does the bass go in the scene when Thor flips the table?


----------



## ja.jo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6300#post_22663381
> 
> 
> Dark Knight Rises...
> 
> I'm watching it now and noticing excessive background noise while playing at reference... Unlike anything I have ever heard on other Blurays...
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this, or is it just me?



I noticed some slight noise from the surround channels in some scenes. It stopped immediately when the scene changed. It wasn't anything that distracted or sounded bad, just something I noticed. Played it at -5dB on the ADA.


/ j


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pretsam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6300#post_22661062
> 
> 
> To me there isnt enough bass in that movie to make it a 4/5. There are a couple spots really. Cabin blowing up, the factory and I think a spot near the end but they are all pretty short. Nevertheless it is pretty good bass just not enough.



No disagreement on my part. Changing to 3.5 stars.


----------



## BeeMan458

We watched "Green Lantern" last night on cable. To me, "Green Lantern" is an excellent example of a movie soundtrack that uses bass as bass should be used; in a non-overpowering sophisticated fashion that enhances and doesn't distract. Where bass frequencies add to the sound track and movie watching experience (a blend of sight and sound) as opposed to being all about bass frequencies. Correct my characterization if I'm wrong or misunderstand but some of the reviews here come across as if it's not about how bass is used to enhance the emotion of the movie soundtrack but instead, their reviews are about how loud and often the low can go low. In other words, their reviews come across as if they're looking for a soundtrack that's a 100%


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6300#post_22663738
> 
> 
> Nice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just going to shoot you a PM asking if you watched it. What a great HT experience! Along with the scenes you mentioned, I thought the submarine sliding off the cliff was an awesome LFE moment as well. It was so great hearing/feeling Darla tap the glass again though as it has been years since I last experienced it.



I thought it was great up through the angler fish...i didnt even get to the good scenes yet.







btw I just watched the dvd version last week...this is much better mix


----------



## crazy4daisy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6300#post_22664255
> 
> 
> We watched Green Lantern 1 last night on cable. To me, Green Lantern 1 is an excellent example of a movie soundtrack that uses bass as bass should be used;in a non-overpowering yet sophisticated fashion that enhances and doesn't distract. Where bass frequencies add to the sound track and movie watching experience (a blend of sight and sound) as opposed to being all about bass frequencies. Correct my characterization if I'm wrong or misunderstand but some of the reviews here come across as it's not about how bass is used to enhance the emotion of the movie soundtrack but instead instead, their reviews are about how loud and often the low can go low. In other words, their reviews come across as if they're looking for a soundtrack that's a 100%


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazy4daisy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6300#post_22664309
> 
> 
> BeeMan458, please for your own safety could you slip on your flame retardant suit now if you haven't already done so. Thanks. Now time for me to grab a coffee and some biscuits and wait for the show to begin! Cheers



One way to get an education is to jump into page number two hundred and eleven of a long running thread and offer an opinion.










No flame suit available, can I use my Green Lantern ring instead?










-


----------



## cuzed2

BeeMan,

I hear what you are saying about BR mixing and listening enjoyment in general terms.

However: "Buckle up", I think that's a "fire-storm" I see on the horizon


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6300#post_22664255
> 
> 
> We watched "Green Lantern" last night on cable. To me, "Green Lantern" is an excellent example of a movie soundtrack that uses bass as bass should be used; in a non-overpowering sophisticated fashion that enhances and doesn't distract. Where bass frequencies add to the sound track and movie watching experience (a blend of sight and sound) as opposed to being all about bass frequencies. Correct my characterization if I'm wrong or misunderstand but some of the reviews here come across as if it's not about how bass is used to enhance the emotion of the movie soundtrack but instead , their reviews are about how loud and often the low can go low. In other words, their reviews come across as if they're looking for a soundtrack that's a 100%


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6300#post_22664830
> 
> 
> Ah, so thats how its done.
> 
> Alrighty then, my turn!
> 
> Since I personally prefer bass that is centered at exactly 74hz and without any useful level and in combination with a beautiful blond I declare Battleship the #1 bass movie ever! 5 STARS!
> 
> Anyone else up for an additional rating system that is both irrelevant, useless and 100% subjective? Yo!



Since this is a dig, I understand, but come on, we all know the beautiful blond "is" the bass line.


-


----------



## Reefdvr27

I picked up Batman Rises yesterday on BRD and we got around to watching around 9pm. I fell asleep 15 minutes into it. My wife woke me up around midnight and said man that movie was great and has great BASS!!!







I think Im breaking the old girl!


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6300#post_22665762
> 
> 
> I picked up Batman Rises yesterday on BRD and we got around to watching around 9pm. I fell asleep 15 minutes into it. My wife woke me up around midnight and said man that movie was great and has great BASS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Im breaking the old girl!



So, the "husband" falls asleep and the "wife" stays awake to enjoy the movie and revel in the bass.....hmmmmm, it sounds like "you broke the old girl" AND "she broke the old guy."


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6300#post_22665936
> 
> 
> So, the "husband" falls asleep and the "wife" stays awake to enjoy the movie and revel in the bass.....hmmmmm, it sounds like "you broke the old girl" AND "she broke the old guy."



+2


----------



## Steveo1234

Pitch perfect.

Nice little chick flick with some redeaming qualities. Somewhat enjoyable. Bass was nonexistant: I have started loving the musicals (like Rock of ages a few weeks ago) but missed that this was a musical with a capella. So, no bass at all. So, a 2 star. And im being generous.


Finding Nemo.

As awesome as I remember it! Plenty of hard hitting bass.Especially the Whale scene and the Darla scene are great as well. Listened to this with LFE at ref and I believe the old rating was 4.5? No need to change that then. Dialog had a bit of, hmm, whats a good word... brightness to it that bothered me slightly though.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6300#post_22665762
> 
> 
> I picked up Batman Rises yesterday on BRD and we got around to watching around 9pm. I fell asleep 15 minutes into it. My wife woke me up around midnight and said man that movie was great and has great BASS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Im breaking the old girl!




Shes a keeper.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Dark knight rises is badass!! Some sick sick bass too my favorite little sound effect is subtle. Just when the "bat" is first shown to Bruce. You'll know what I mean. Second favorite is last 30 seconds of the movie


Easily 4.5/5


----------



## holt7153

The first bat scene grabbed my attention as well. I actually replayed the first Bain-Batman fight scene and bumped the MV up to 0. Quite a dynamic scene.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Love how in that fight scene there is no music. Very cool


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holt7153*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22667966
> 
> 
> The first bat scene grabbed my attention as well. I actually replayed the first Bain-Batman fight scene and bumped the MV up to 0. Quite a dynamic scene.



You crazy


----------



## holt7153

Just pushing the new(er) gear a little, and waiting for you to bring Art of Flight over.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6300#post_22665762
> 
> 
> I picked up Batman Rises yesterday on BRD and we got around to watching around 9pm. I fell asleep 15 minutes into it. My wife woke me up around midnight and said man that movie was great and has great BASS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Im breaking the old girl!



My lady (bless her heart) fell asleep during TDKR in the IMAX theater. TDKR on blu ray in the home theater? Different story! Bass performance is just one of the reasons why movies are more enjoyable in a good or great home theater environment, as opposed to the cineplex! At the movie house, you may feel bass in your feet; in the home theater, you feel it in your chest and buttocks (both hemispheres).


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holt7153*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22667966
> 
> 
> The first bat scene grabbed my attention as well. I actually replayed the first Bain-Batman fight scene and bumped the MV up to 0. Quite a dynamic scene.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22667974
> 
> 
> Love how in that fight scene there is no music. Very cool



I LOVE that scene. IMO not having any music makes it even more intense and I can feel every punch and kick.


I also like the scene in the alley just before Gordon goes down in the sewer. The shots from the sniper rifle sound amazing IMO (even if there isn't much LFE with them).


----------



## Brian Fineberg

incredible sound mixed with bass is in TDKR and my personal favorite:
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) at the end when Alfred looks up and see Bruce and the chick (what is her real name?) such a powerful mix there with bass...gave me goosebumps


----------



## Snowmanick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6300_60#post_22669676
> 
> 
> incredible sound mixed with bass is in TDKR and my personal favorite:
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) at the end when Alfred looks up and see Bruce and the chick (what is her real name?) such a powerful mix there with bass...gave me goosebumps



To answer your spoiler question, her name is Anne Hathaway. It'll be interesting to hear her sing in Les Mis this winter.


----------



## wth718

IMO, if Dark Knight rates a 4.5 stars, then TDKR has to be a 5. The 3rd installment clearly has the best LFE (to my ears, anyway), although none of the 3 has a whole lot of really deep content.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snowmanick*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670080
> 
> 
> To answer your spoiler question, her name is Anne Hathaway. It'll be interesting to hear her sing in Les Mis this winter.



haha no i knew that. i meant her name in the movie other than catwoman


and I am looking forward to her in Les Mis, apparantly her performance brought the staff to tears (in a good way)


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670213
> 
> 
> IMO, if Dark Knight rates a 4.5 stars, then TDKR has to be a 5. The 3rd installment clearly has the best LFE (to my ears, anyway), although none of the 3 has a whole lot of really deep content.


Nope. TDKR, aside from one scene, is filtered at 30Hz. TDK is decent for bass, but Batman Begins actually has some segments with loud low bass. IIRC, the scene where the folks are on the hallucinogen and the bad guy is on a horse, his voice goes down to 7Hz.



Max


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snowmanick*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670080
> 
> 
> To answer your spoiler question, her name is Anne Hathaway. It'll be interesting to hear her sing in Les Mis this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha no i knew that. i meant her name in the movie other than catwoman
> 
> 
> and I am looking forward to her in Les Mis, apparantly her performance brought the staff to tears (in a good way)
Click to expand...

Off-topic since I doubt it'll be a bass monster, but I'm looking forward to this too.


Anne Hathaway was the first choice for the remake of Phantom Of The Opera, but wasn't available due to contractual obligations and scheduling for Princess Diaries 2, and though Emmy Rossum did a decent job with it, unlike Rossum, Hathaway was actually classically trained growing up. Can't wait.


P.S. Catwoman's name is Selina Kyle



Max


----------



## MKtheater

The bass in the DKR reminds me of Avengers but 10 dBs louder. It does have a couple moments with much deeper than Avengers bass but mostly around 30hz. It is loud though and Bane's voice is crystal clear and vibrates my chest. So that is what he has been saying










Anyways, I watched this at reference with my subs 6 dBs hot. I thought the Dark Night sound much better overall. The surrounds are more powerful in this one but that could be my new tower surrounds.


----------



## Gary J

The over 3 days wins.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670213
> 
> 
> IMO, if Dark Knight rates a 4.5 stars, then TDKR has to be a 5. The 3rd installment clearly has the best LFE (to my ears, anyway), although none of the 3 has a whole lot of really deep content.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670474
> 
> 
> Nope. TDKR, aside from one scene, is filtered at 30Hz.



This is where I go with the opinions over charts. If it sounds like good LFE it is good LFE.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670573
> 
> 
> The over 3 days wins.



What is wrong with stating what kind of bass a movie has? I still enjoyed it. My theater was rocking.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

ok it appears the only usefulness of this thread is now the first post. the rest of this crap is just that a bunch of people being crybabies.


charts are good to find out what your actually hearing/feeling, and thats about it. Its about the amount of nice clean bass a movie has not what frequency it is. if it were soley about sub 30hz bass then a new thread should be made "Bass movies with sub 30hz bass" this is about a list of bass movies...with charts to display what you are hearing.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6270#post_22654550
> 
> 
> Universal's Snow White & the Huntsman doesn't have the 7.1 soundtrack on my Netflix BD rental I've got now, and I'm pretty sure I've had other than Lionsgate films with limitations before that too.



Sorry to bust your bubble, but I thought I would share this discussion with you:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1430959/netflix-bds-without-dts-hd-master-audio-dd-5-1-instead/570#post_22667406 



Ian


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670638
> 
> 
> ok it appears the only usefulness of this thread is now the first post. the rest of this crap is just that a bunch of people being crybabies.
> 
> charts are good to find out what your actually hearing/feeling, and thats about it. Its about the amount of nice clean bass a movie has not what frequency it is. if it were soley about sub 30hz bass then a new thread should be made "Bass movies with sub 30hz bass" this is about a list of bass movies...with charts to display what you are hearing.


We could also just make a flat rule like this. Every movie that is filtered at 20/25/30 hz gets .5 stars deducted from it right off the bat. This way no single filtered movie can get a 5 star, and the rest of the ratings can go as they always have, by user judgement, consensus and charts.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670474
> 
> 
> Nope. TDKR, aside from one scene, is filtered at 30Hz. TDK is decent for bass, but Batman Begins actually has some segments with loud low bass. IIRC, the scene where the folks are on the hallucinogen and the bad guy is on a horse, his voice goes down to 7Hz.
> 
> Max



I can't do charts at this point, but I have used RTA before to see what I'm hearing, In this case I didn't because I was too busy just enjoying the movie. The last time this thread had the great debate about charts vs subjectivity, I opined that a balance was needed. I'll fire up the RTA tonight and see how low TDKR digs. But even if it doesn't have tons of ULF (which I suspect it doesn't, because I know what that feels like) I think it is CLEARLY a better bass experience than Batman Begins. Others might disagree, that's cool.


Tron Legacy doesn't have ULF like Amazing Spider-Man. Which is a better bass experience? That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670720
> 
> 
> I can't do charts at this point, but I have used RTA before to see what I'm hearing, In this case I didn't because I was too busy just enjoying the movie. The last time this thread had the great debate about charts vs subjectivity, I opined that a balance was needed. I'll fire up the RTA tonight and see how low TDKR digs. But even if it doesn't have tons of ULF (which I suspect it doesn't, because I know what that feels like) I think it is CLEARLY a better bass experience than Batman Begins. Others might disagree, that's cool.
> 
> Tron Legacy doesn't have ULF like Amazing Spider-Man. Which is a better bass experience? That's all I'm saying.



well put!


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670697
> 
> 
> We could also just make a flat rule like this. Every movie that is filtered at 20/25/30 hz gets .5 stars deducted from it right off the bat. This way no single filtered movie can get a 5 star, and the rest of the ratings can go as they always have, by user judgement, consensus and charts.



That's one idea. Of course, some of the top ratings would be scrambled.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670474
> 
> 
> Nope. TDKR, aside from one scene, is filtered at 30Hz. TDK is decent for bass, but Batman Begins actually has some segments with loud low bass. IIRC, the scene where the folks are on the hallucinogen and the bad guy is on a horse, his voice goes down to 7Hz.
> 
> Max



This always perplexes me.


How do you know the content is "filtered"?


"filtered" from what? Do you have access to the masters or, at the very least, those dispersed to imax/commercial theaters? The definition of the word "filtered" clearly states that something is being extracted/removed/separated/disallowed from something else...so where is the "else" in this case?


Perhaps the content in the film- like the VAST majority of sounds on earth- resides in the 40+hz side of the spectrum..or was never captured to begin with? I mean id the content itself doesn't please the "bass-heads" that's one thing- but if the content's original, well, _content_ is being neutered when it arrives on blu-ray, that's something else altogether. And I only know of a few real egregious cases of that (master and commander comes to mind).


I'd really like to know, thanks.


James


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670720
> 
> 
> I can't do charts at this point, but I have used RTA before to see what I'm hearing, In this case I didn't because I was too busy just enjoying the movie. The last time this thread had the great debate about charts vs subjectivity, I opined that a balance was needed. I'll fire up the RTA tonight and see how low TDKR digs. But even if it doesn't have tons of ULF (which I suspect it doesn't, because I know what that feels like) I think it is CLEARLY a better bass experience than Batman Begins. Others might disagree, that's cool.
> 
> Tron Legacy doesn't have ULF like Amazing Spider-Man. Which is a better bass experience? That's all I'm saying.



Very nicely done, but you should know by now you're fighting an uphill, against the win, piano-on-thy-back battle with a number here who place this incalculable premium on films with content that plunges into the single digit arena...even if it only lasts for 2 out of the 5,000+ seconds of the movie.



James


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670944
> 
> 
> Very nicely done, but you should know by now you're fighting an uphill, against the win, piano-on-thy-back battle with a number here who place this incalculable premium on films with content that plunges into the single digit arena...even if it only lasts for 2 out of the 5,000+ seconds of the movie.
> 
> James



Don't get me wrong, I'm flat to 7 Hz and have Buttkickers to boot, so I know the benefit of the ULF. But just because it doesn't dig into single digits, doesn't mean it can't be a great bass movie. I don't think the Haunting goes much below 15, but most will agree it deserves the 5 star rating it gets.


But anywho, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Auditor55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670983
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm flat to 7 Hz and have Buttkickers to boot, so I know the benefit of the ULF. But just because it doesn't dig into single digits, doesn't mean it can't be a great bass movie. I don't think the Haunting goes much below 15, but most will agree it deserves the 5 star rating it gets.
> 
> But anywho, different strokes for different folks.



Absolutely. DKR is a great example of that, great bass movies.


----------



## Auditor55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670944
> 
> 
> Very nicely done, but you should know by now you're fighting an uphill, against the win, piano-on-thy-back battle with a number here who place this incalculable premium on films with content that plunges into the single digit arena...even if it only lasts for 2 out of the 5,000+ seconds of the movie.
> 
> James



Ha ha ha, you're right on point


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670801
> 
> 
> This always perplexes me.
> 
> How do you know the content is "filtered"?
> 
> "filtered" from what? Do you have access to the masters or, at the very least, those dispersed to imax/commercial theaters? The definition of the word "filtered" clearly states that something is being extracted/removed/separated/disallowed from something else...so where is the "else" in this case?
> 
> Perhaps the content in the film- like the VAST majority of sounds on earth- resides in the 40+hz side of the spectrum..or was never captured to begin with? I mean id the content itself doesn't please the "bass-heads" that's one thing- but if the content's original, well, _content_ is being neutered when it arrives on blu-ray, that's something else altogether. And I only know of a few real egregious cases of that (master and commander comes to mind).
> 
> I'd really like to know, thanks.
> 
> James



Notice that no-it-all hasn't bothered to reply to your post?


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670474
> 
> 
> Nope. TDKR, aside from one scene, is filtered at 30Hz. TDK is decent for bass, but Batman Begins actually has some segments with loud low bass. IIRC, the scene where the folks are on the hallucinogen and the bad guy is on a horse, his voice goes down to 7Hz.
> 
> Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This always perplexes me.
> 
> 
> How do you know the content is "filtered"?
> 
> 
> "filtered" from what? Do you have access to the masters or, at the very least, those dispersed to imax/commercial theaters? The definition of the word "filtered" clearly states that something is being extracted/removed/separated/disallowed from something else...so where is the "else" in this case?
> 
> 
> Perhaps the content in the film- like the VAST majority of sounds on earth- resides in the 40+hz side of the spectrum..or was never captured to begin with? I mean id the content itself doesn't please the "bass-heads" that's one thing- but if the content's original, well, _content_ is being neutered when it arrives on blu-ray, that's something else altogether. And I only know of a few real egregious cases of that (master and commander comes to mind).
> 
> 
> I'd really like to know, thanks.
> 
> 
> James
Click to expand...

OK, a couple of questions to help get on the same page so we can understand the discussion.


a) do you know what a HPF High Pass Filter is and what it does/how it works?


Nowhere did I say that the track was filtered for the nearfield mix/home video release. To me, it doesn't matter whether the mix is filtered for the original soundtrack or whether it's filtered for the Blu Ray release, filtered is filtered.


What's confusing for this track is having one scene that goes down to about 20Hz and everything else rolling off below 30Hz. If you can mix one scene so it can at least dig down to 20Hz, then why not the rest? A few of us were discussing and pondering this elsewhere and there is a theory that has to do with the mixing studio's equipment and a new form of Loudness Wars by the studios. If the monitoring setup in the studios roll off below 20-30Hz, then they won't actually hear any content below that. Now if they want to make a scene as loud as possible, including ULF content eats up the system's available headroom, potentially driving the system to clipping much sooner, so they try adding filters to remove the ULF content, thus allowing them to raise the audio levels higher. TDKR seems to be employing this approach, making the 30-40Hz and up much louder, but cutting off everything below in order to allow the headroom to make everything else louder. Thor showed a similar approach.


The Amazing Spiderman on the other hand, uses an opposing philosophy, allowing for the full frequency range down t the lowest octaves, but reducing the levels. In most of our systems that CAN play these octaves loud, TAS could ave raised their LFE levels by about 10db to make for a very dynamic soundtrack, but who knows what the monitoring equipment is capable of and how much headroom there is? There was a point in time when things like Bag End subwoofers were used in some monitoring setups. Subs that COULD hit infrasonic frequencies, but they couldn't hit them very loud and not for very long. Using subs like that, you would be able to perceive the differences between infrasonic content and filtering it at a higher frequency. Unfortunately, with a setup like that, you can't have the levels too loud or you'd drive the system to clipping/distortion. Then there are the ported setups that roll off below 30Hz. In those setups, you wouldn't hear much difference between content filtered at 30Hz and content that is unfiltered and contains infrasonics. All you'd know is that placing the filter allowed the system to play the 30Hz content louder without distortion/clipping or triggering the protection.


It would seem that there are some studios and audio engineers who appreciate that there are more folks achieving infrasonic capability in their home systems these days, whilst there are others who are attempting to cater to the more common "nothing below 30Hz, but we like the 30Hz+ LOUD" camp. Battleship has a filter that begins rolling off as high as 40Hz. As one of the folks mentioned in the discussion elsewhere, if this trend continues, we won't need subwoofers any longer. There are lots of speakers that can play 40Hz LOUD.



Max


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22671055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670801
> 
> 
> This always perplexes me.
> 
> How do you know the content is "filtered"?
> 
> "filtered" from what? Do you have access to the masters or, at the very least, those dispersed to imax/commercial theaters? The definition of the word "filtered" clearly states that something is being extracted/removed/separated/disallowed from something else...so where is the "else" in this case?
> 
> Perhaps the content in the film- like the VAST majority of sounds on earth- resides in the 40+hz side of the spectrum..or was never captured to begin with? I mean id the content itself doesn't please the "bass-heads" that's one thing- but if the content's original, well, _content_ is being neutered when it arrives on blu-ray, that's something else altogether. And I only know of a few real egregious cases of that (master and commander comes to mind).
> 
> I'd really like to know, thanks.
> 
> James
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that no-it-all hasn't bothered to reply to your post?
Click to expand...

Some of us actually have lives beyond monitoring some internet forum every minute of the day










Anyway, there's a much better place for me to discuss Movies With Bass than this thread full of whining subjective "The Bass is AWESOME YO!" and a complete lack of data, so all of you folks have fun patting each other on the back and giving your subjective opinions about 5-star bass to everything that comes out. I'm out. Don't bother replying to this post or asking me any further questions on this thread. I won't see them.


Unsubscribing.



Max


----------



## Luke Kamp

Good post as usual max. I still come by for a chuckle!


----------



## MKtheater

Is this a better bass movie than Batman Begins, maybe, depends on ones type of bass. Take the sandstorm scene FOTP which is one of my favorite scenes ever, it does not have much below 20hz but at 20hz is very loud and what makes this scene a 5 star. That barrel roll is amazing and that is what loud 20-25hz feels like. You don't get any of that in TDNR. However, there are some nice bass moments that pressurize the room which I love. I thought the tumbler effects in TDN were better than this film. TDN tumbler scenes just gripped you more. I did like the score especially at the end of the movie and Bane's voice was crystal clear and resonated my chest! Very cool. I will watch this movie 5 more times as I liked it. I just like deep sounding bass better than midbass and when a movie has both, well, awesome.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22671128
> 
> 
> Some of us actually have lives beyond monitoring some internet forum every minute of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, there's a much better place for me to discuss Movies With Bass than this thread full of whining subjective "The Bass is AWESOME YO!" and a complete lack of data, so all of you folks have fun patting each other on the back and giving your subjective opinions about 5-star bass to everything that comes out. I'm out. Don't bother replying to this post or asking me any further questions on this thread. I won't see them.
> 
> Unsubscribing.
> 
> Max


----------



## wth718

Lol. I will never understand the whole "people don't agree with me 100% so I'm taking my ball and going home." Most long-running threads in the sub forum have disagreements and differences of opinion. Why should this be any different? I wish there were more graphs, too. But graphs alone don't encompass ALL of the fun in these movies. There are countless scenes/movies that we cite on here that may not have ULF but are demo-worthy (MK just mentioned FOTP). Underworld Awakening is a 30 Hz-fest, but one of my favorite demo movies cuz there's just so much of it!










I'm all for objective data. But at present I don't have the time or ability to post my own. But there's nothing wrong with people stating what movies they've enjoyed on their systems.


Folks, it's not that serious!


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22671428
> 
> 
> Lol. I will never understand the whole "people don't agree with me 100% so I'm taking my ball and going home." Most long-running threads in the sub forum have disagreements and differences of opinion. Why should this be any different? I wish there were more graphs, too. But graphs alone don't encompass ALL of the fun in these movies. There are countless scenes/movies that we cite on here that may not have ULF but are demo-worthy (MK just mentioned FOTP). Underworld Awakening is a 30 Hz-fest, but one of my favorite demo movies cuz there's just so much of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for objective data. But at present I don't have the time or ability to post my own. But there's nothing wrong with people stating what movies they've enjoyed on their systems.
> 
> Folks, it's not that serious!


NOT SERIOUS! ARE YOU KIDDING ME! Bass is life, it can get no more serious than that.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22671440
> 
> 
> NOT SERIOUS! ARE YOU KIDDING ME! Bass is *LFE*, it can get no more serious than that.



Fixed that for ya!


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670638
> 
> 
> ...with charts to display what you are hearing.



No, in most Hometheaters it's not about what you are hearing......but to actually feel and hear what is recorded on your media....as with DVD, Bluray etc.


Very few hometheater owner's actually know what is recorded on a disc....that's why Spectrum Lab is such a "clearifying" tool - put simply - it shows what IS recorded - GO for it!

(and get yourself some more ULF capable subs to experience what is recorded)


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22671428
> 
> 
> Lol. I will never understand the whole "people don't agree with me 100% so I'm taking my ball and going home." Most long-running threads in the sub forum have disagreements and differences of opinion. Why should this be any different? I wish there were more graphs, too. But graphs alone don't encompass ALL of the fun in these movies. There are countless scenes/movies that we cite on here that may not have ULF but are demo-worthy (MK just mentioned FOTP). Underworld Awakening is a 30 Hz-fest, but one of my favorite demo movies cuz there's just so much of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for objective data. But at present I don't have the time or ability to post my own. But there's nothing wrong with people stating what movies they've enjoyed on their systems.
> 
> Folks, it's not that serious!



The issue is that those of us that started this thread did so for actual objective data and to quantify films with bass instead of just saying every movie that comes out that makes boom sounds out of their subwoofer automatically top echelon.


"Wow! I felt a wave of bass. 5 star, brah!"










There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with liking a movie that happens to be a 30hz fest or whatever. It's claiming that it IS the best or as good as the best because .... of what? Simply because you liked it? No. That's not objective.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22671669
> 
> 
> The issue is that those of us that started this thread did so for actual objective data and to quantify films with bass instead of just saying every movie that comes out that makes boom sounds out of their subwoofer automatically top echelon.
> 
> "Wow! I felt a wave of bass. 5 star, brah!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with liking a movie that happens to be a 30hz fest or whatever. It's claiming that it IS the best or as good as the best because .... of what? Simply because you liked it? No. That's not objective.



Well, I've had a little time with the RTA and have a bit of a mea culpa. TDKR isn't a 5. I'd say 4/4.5. Couple of quick observations. it has most content centered at 30 Hz, and some down to 20, but not much to speak of below that, as I suspected. Compared to Dark Knight, I would say they are different, but roughly equal. TDK plays lower, but TDKR plays louder and has more content. (Side note; the Tumbler scenes are centered squarely at 30 Hz) I still hold the opinion that TDKR is a more fun bass movie because of the frequency and volume of the bass.


I don't disagree that there are some people who give ratings based on systems that can't play anywhere close to what is actually found on the disc. But the essential question is what makes a great bass movie? Aside from the obvious ones. Look at the last few pages-some downgrade Spider-Man for the exact opposite reason they downgrade TDKR. One has superb ULF and not much low/mid-bass or volume. The other has lots of low/mid-bass with plenty of volume, but no ULF. Tron, UA, Finding Nemo, all have the majority of their content at 25-30. All great bass flicks deserving of the high ratings they get. Everyone has their views, obviously. I'm someone lucky enough to have a pretty capable system and can experience the ULFs although not at the volume as some others. I just advocate some balance, that's all.


That's my 2 cents and the last I'll say on the matter. Carry on...


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22671669
> 
> 
> The issue is that those of us that started this thread did so for actual objective data and to quantify films with bass instead of just saying every movie that comes out that makes boom sounds out of their subwoofer automatically top echelon.
> 
> "Wow! I felt a wave of bass. 5 star, brah!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with liking a movie that happens to be a 30hz fest or whatever. It's claiming that it IS the best or as good as the best because .... of what? Simply because you liked it? No. That's not objective.


How about starting up a CHARTS ONLY thread?? No ratings, no prefences, just a chart and some basic info on the flick.


Just thinking out loud.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22671812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22671669
> 
> 
> The issue is that those of us that started this thread did so for actual objective data and to quantify films with bass instead of just saying every movie that comes out that makes boom sounds out of their subwoofer automatically top echelon.
> 
> "Wow! I felt a wave of bass. 5 star, brah!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with liking a movie that happens to be a 30hz fest or whatever. It's claiming that it IS the best or as good as the best because .... of what? Simply because you liked it? No. That's not objective.
> 
> 
> 
> How about starting up a CHARTS ONLY thread?? No ratings, no prefences, just a chart and some basic info on the flick.
> 
> 
> Just thinking out loud.
Click to expand...


There is, just not here. lol This tread is too polluted with subjective opinions.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22671839
> 
> 
> There is, just not here. lol This tread is too polluted with subjective opinions.


Where? Show me! lol


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holt7153*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22668334
> 
> 
> Just pushing the new(er) gear a little, and waiting for you to bring Art of Flight over.



Art of Flight might be too much for your system


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22672324
> 
> 
> Art of Flight might be too much for your system


Oh dang!!! Them sum fighting words right there!


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22672324
> 
> 
> Art of Flight might be too much for your system



Nonsense-I own it but loaned it to Ivan before I put up the PJ/screen and haven't seen it since














.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holt7153*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22672585
> 
> 
> Nonsense-I own it but loaned it to Ivan before I put up the PJ/screen and haven't seen it since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Lies!

Just because it bottomed your subs doesn't mean you need to pretend you never owned it!! (It bottomed mine...due to a bad audyssey run)


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22672670
> 
> 
> It bottomed mine...due to a bad audyssey run



Sorry it bottomed out your Polk PSW10s, but don't blame that on Audyssey


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holt7153*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22672703
> 
> 
> Sorry it bottomed out your Polk PSW10s, but don't blame that on Audyssey


----------



## pokekevin




----------



## RBFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22671669
> 
> 
> The issue is that those of us that started this thread did so for actual objective data and to quantify films with bass instead of just saying every movie that comes out that makes boom sounds out of their subwoofer automatically top echelon.
> 
> "Wow! I felt a wave of bass. 5 star, brah!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with liking a movie that happens to be a 30hz fest or whatever. It's claiming that it IS the best or as good as the best because .... of what? Simply because you liked it? No. That's not objective.



I've read this thread for a long time. This post clearly states one of the reasons that this thread is dying. Another factor that makes anything (except properly-presented graphs) virtually useless is the continual comment such as _"I ran my subs 6dB hot!"_, which gives an artificial flavor to the opinions that follow. So, someone has a different system than you, a different room/acoustic environment than you, and runs his sub(s) outside flat calibration values on purpose. It's quite easy to see how the original posters (with their graphs) couldn't abide anymore.


On the other hand, there's nothing wrong with liking the bass in any movie, as long as one doesn't make unfounded claims of "greatness" for a soundtrack that sounds pretty good.


My two cents'


Lee


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Dark Knight Rises... I'm thinking four stars. It's definitely hotter in the LFE than usual for me. Way hotter than Amazing Spiderman was.


I personally didn't feel the "grab the back of the couch and shake it" effect the horns give me when the mid to upper teens content is present at high levels... just a lot of 20Hz and up. Reminds me of Thor, actually, which I've also started thinking of as a four.


I just feel that if the LFE levels on AS and DKR were made equal, it would be two sides of the same coin. AS... not enough upper bass. DKR... not enough infrasonic bass. Put them together, you have your five star.


Just my opinion. Nobody has to agree with it


----------



## saprano

This thread has seriously gone to crap. What the hell is going on guys?


I wish people like JBLsound was still here. Have we all forgot what this thread is suppose to be about? There's too much arguing going on. The original thread had so much order.


Here is the original thread in case everyone needs a reminder about the purpose of this thread- http://www.avsforum.com/t/755493/the-master-list-of-dvd-hd-dvd-blu-ray-movies-with-bass-thread-with-waterfalls


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6330#post_22670638
> 
> 
> ok it appears the only usefulness of this thread is now the first post. the rest of this crap is just that a bunch of people being crybabies.
> 
> 
> charts are good to find out what your actually hearing/feeling, and thats about it. Its about the amount of nice clean bass a movie has not what frequency it is. if it were soley about sub 30hz bass then a new thread should be made "Bass movies with sub 30hz bass" this is about a list of bass movies...with charts to display what you are hearing.


 

You think a movie that only scrape down to 30Hz is a *bass movie*??


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22671428
> 
> 
> Lol. I will never understand the whole "people don't agree with me 100% so I'm taking my ball and going home." Most long-running threads in the sub forum have disagreements and differences of opinion. Why should this be any different? I wish there were more graphs, too. But graphs alone don't encompass ALL of the fun in these movies. There are countless scenes/movies that we cite on here that may not have ULF but are demo-worthy (MK just mentioned FOTP). Underworld Awakening is a 30 Hz-fest, but one of my favorite demo movies cuz there's just so much of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for objective data. But at present I don't have the time or ability to post my own. But there's nothing wrong with people stating what movies they've enjoyed on their systems.
> 
> 
> Folks, it's not that serious!


Max didn't leave because people disagree with him - he left because there is a much better bass forum now someplace else. Since the heavyweight contributors left this thread it has become just "the bass in xxxx is awesome!" which is just pointlessly subjective because one person's 'awesome' is another person's 'average'. That is why graphs are needed - to remove the subjectivity as to what constitues deep, loud bass. A good example of the pointlessness of subjectivity is in the recent posts about TDKR - the graphs show nothing below 30Hz (except for one brief scene) yet people here are calling the bass 'awesome'. It isn't. It is just *very* loud above 30Hz. Also, if someone has subs that only go down to about 20Hz, flat, then their subjective opinion about really deep bass, well into single figures, is also pointless. Again, graphs tell it like it is.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22671839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22671812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22671669
> 
> 
> The issue is that those of us that started this thread did so for actual objective data and to quantify films with bass instead of just saying every movie that comes out that makes boom sounds out of their subwoofer automatically top echelon.
> 
> "Wow! I felt a wave of bass. 5 star, brah!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with liking a movie that happens to be a 30hz fest or whatever. It's claiming that it IS the best or as good as the best because .... of what? Simply because you liked it? No. That's not objective.
> 
> 
> 
> How about starting up a CHARTS ONLY thread?? No ratings, no prefences, just a chart and some basic info on the flick.
> 
> 
> Just thinking out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is, just not here. lol This tread is too polluted with subjective opinions.
Click to expand...

 

PLEASE don't publish where the other forum is, or the people who ruined this thread will migrate over there and ruin that one too.


----------



## Gary J

Yes it sounds like where you should be.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22673118
> 
> 
> You think a movie that only scrape down to 30Hz is a *bass movie*??



if it is loaded with it, then yes I do. AKA the Avengers is a bass movie. Is it the best deepest bass around? no. but it definitly has a ton of bass.


----------



## Prime316

Questions from someone who has never posted here in this thread.


Is a movie only as good as the bass that's in it? Would you all seriously entertain watching a movie just to hear your subs go crazy? This is just the impression I get. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## ReneV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22673261
> 
> 
> Questions from someone who has never posted here in this thread.
> 
> 
> Is a movie only as good as the bass that's in it? Would you all seriously entertain watching a movie just to hear your subs go crazy? This is just the impression I get. Maybe I'm missing something.



You are missing compartmentalization. Yes, I would seriously consider watching a movie just for the subs to go crazy. And, one for my kids to go crazy. And, one for many other things, either in isolation or in combination. It's not really a difficult concept


----------



## Brown Eye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brown Eye*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6300#post_22663831
> 
> 
> In Thor, how low does the bass go in the scene when Thor flips the table?



Should I post this question in a different thread? I got a feeling it may be off topic here.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22673130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22671839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22671812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22671669
> 
> 
> The issue is that those of us that started this thread did so for actual objective data and to quantify films with bass instead of just saying every movie that comes out that makes boom sounds out of their subwoofer automatically top echelon.
> 
> 
> "Wow! I felt a wave of bass. 5 star, brah!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with liking a movie that happens to be a 30hz fest or whatever. It's claiming that it IS the best or as good as the best because .... of what? Simply because you liked it? No. That's not objective.
> 
> 
> 
> How about starting up a CHARTS ONLY thread?? No ratings, no prefences, just a chart and some basic info on the flick.
> 
> 
> 
> Just thinking out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is, just not here. lol This tread is too polluted with subjective opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PLEASE don't publish where the other forum is, or the people who ruined this thread will migrate over there and ruin that one too.
Click to expand...



http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ReneV*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22673267
> 
> 
> You are missing compartmentalization. Yes, I would seriously consider watching a movie just for the subs to go crazy. And, one for my kids to go crazy. And, one for many other things, either in isolation or in combination. It's not really a difficult concept



Understood. Different strokes for different folks. Sounds like a huge waste of time to me for anyone other than kids.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBFC*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22672780
> 
> 
> This post clearly states one of the reasons that this thread is dying.



Threads die because participants won't allow other reindeer to join in the fun.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22673274
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/



Now that looks like one snoozer of a thread!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

that thread is how it should be done! love it!!


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22673333
> 
> 
> Are you saying that is how everybody should do things; end of thinking? There's no room for other personalities or thinking? You will do it our way or there's the door? We don't like your kind around here. Is that what you're saying to all who don't meet with approval? Are you saying that it's an exclusive club and outside thinkers are not welcome?



no not at all? I meant...if you want to know if a movie is great for bass, look at that thread, it tells you all you need to know. it tells you dynamics, extension etc.


it is very objective which is the ONLY was to accurately put a rating system in place.


do i agree that opinion matters? absolutely!! its just hard to use a rating system when everyone is using different equipment etc


for example I LOVED the bass in Thor (I watched it last night) I would personally rate it a 4.5...I have no data to abck it up...so how do we rate it?


I think having the two separate threads is the only solution. this one for opinion based bass (kind of like the bass moments in movies over at HTS) and THAT one where it has very data bass meathod.







dont get defensive I am a good guy here..not a bad guy


----------



## wth718

One of the recent comments is exactly what I mean when I talk about balance. Does a movie that only gets to 30 Hz qualify as a bass movie? Of course it can!! Last I checked 30 Hz is closer to the bottom of the LFE spectrum than the top. Are all movies that only get down that low "bass movies?" Obviously not. But just as a movie that has moments of single digit bass doesn't automatically qualify, the opposite doesn't automatically disqualify a movie.


Hunger Games gets into the single digits. But there a only a few scenes with deep bass, one lasting a few seconds. Does that make it a better bass flick than let's say Avengers? I don't think so at all. No, Avengers doesn't dig low, but there are lots of scenes, lots of bass. It sure excites my room.


I think what we have to realize is that there subjectivity even with objective data. What differentiates a 4 from a 4.5? How loud does it need to get? How low does it need to go? How many scenes does it have to have? People can look at the graphs of 2 movies and come up with different opinions about them. It's the nature of our different perspectives and that every movie is different. Posters who insist that there is no use for sub 20 Hz playback are wrong. People who insist that if a movie doesn't dig below 20 Hz it's not worthy of being called a bass movie are wrong. There are too many variables to dismiss ones that don't meet your SPECIFIC criteria out of hand.


Ok, I'm really done now. lol. It just drives me crazy to see these extreme positions staked out.


----------



## Toe

^^^^^^^^^^^^^Great posts wth718!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6360#post_22672864
> 
> 
> Dark Knight Rises... I'm thinking four stars. It's definitely hotter in the LFE than usual for me. Way hotter than Amazing Spiderman was.
> 
> I personally didn't feel the "grab the back of the couch and shake it" effect the horns give me when the mid to upper teens content is present at high levels... just a lot of 20Hz and up. Reminds me of Thor, actually, which I've also started thinking of as a four.
> 
> I just feel that if the LFE levels on AS and DKR were made equal, it would be two sides of the same coin. AS... not enough upper bass. DKR... not enough infrasonic bass. Put them together, you have your five star.
> 
> Just my opinion. Nobody has to agree with it



I very much agree with your philosophy here. AS would never be a 5 in my book even though it has single digit response since it feels lacking in the upper/mid bass area. Avengers will never be a 5 even though it is loaded with LFE up to about 30hz because it lacks the real deep stuff. Both of course are still very good LFE movies IMO, but neither is complete. Combine them and get AS levels up a bit andyou have a 5 star track.


I watched TDKR last night and even though it apparently has largely been filtered below 30hz from what you guys are saying, this is still one excellent LFE film IMO. The movie is just loaded with the stuff and it hits hard! It also hits in all the right spots which is important in my book and one reason why you cant ONLY judge a LFE track by graphs alone......the graphs will never be able to tell the full story which is why it is always important to actually watch the film as well.


I would go 4 or 4.5 on TDKR all things considered. If this track had more of the deep stuff, it would have been a 4.5 or 5 IMO.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22673607
> 
> 
> One of the recent comments is exactly what I mean when I talk about balance. Does a movie that only gets to 30 Hz qualify as a bass movie? Of course it can!! Last I checked 30 Hz is closer to the bottom of the LFE spectrum than the top. Are all movies that only get down that low "bass movies?" Obviously not. But just as a movie that has moments of single digit bass doesn't automatically qualify, the opposite doesn't automatically disqualify a movie.
> 
> Hunger Games gets into the single digits. But there a only a few scenes with deep bass, one lasting a few seconds. Does that make it a better bass flick than let's say Avengers? I don't think so at all. No, Avengers doesn't dig low, but there are lots of scenes, lots of bass. It sure excites my room.
> 
> I think what we have to realize is that there subjectivity even with objective data. What differentiates a 4 from a 4.5? How loud does it need to get? How low does it need to go? How many scenes does it have to have? People can look at the graphs of 2 movies and come up with different opinions about them. It's the nature of our different perspectives and that every movie is different. Posters who insist that there is no use for sub 20 Hz playback are wrong. People who insist that if a movie doesn't dig below 20 Hz it's not worthy of being called a bass movie are wrong. There are too many variables to dismiss ones that don't meet your SPECIFIC criteria out of hand.
> 
> Ok, I'm really done now. lol. It just drives me crazy to see these extreme positions staked out.



well put.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22673274
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/


Thanks so much! Just what i was looking for!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22673320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22673274
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that looks like one snoozer of a thread!
Click to expand...



Limited participation on that thread, and limited views. Not too many downloads of Maxmercy's charts.


Bosso and Maxmercy are the only ones making charts over there. Kind of a lot of work when no one really cares about how a movie is rated going by charts rather than going by how a movie sounds.


----------



## nube

Wow, JPC, you're such a nice guy...


The reason it doesn't have many views/downloads is because it was kept intentionally quiet to avoid the garbage going on here. You know that, but you're still being snarky and crashing the party...why?


Those guys have done something that has not been done in 10 years of waterfalls/charts, until now. They deserve a standing f'ing ovation for the gumption and wherewithall to get that done, and in a way that incorporates objectivity with a small smattering of subjectivity. It really is a fantastic system they've devised, and it is an epic undertaking fueled by a few guys who really wanted to flesh out the science aspect of the debate.


Anybody can like any movie they want, but, as others here have said, proclaiming movies are incredible is fine, if you say "in my opinion, on my limited system...," not, "this is right up there with WOTW..." when it clearly isn't in any meaningful way aside from your enjoyment of the movie.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22674160
> 
> 
> They deserve a standing f'ing ovation for the gumption and wherewithall to get that done, and in a way that incorporates objectivity with a small smattering of subjectivity.



According to THX standards, mastering a movie soundtrack is more art than religion. And when it's about religion, it's no longer about art and when you define art beyond that of an artisan's competent skill sets, art ceases to be art as it then becomes void of soul.



> Quote:
> Anybody can like any movie they want, but, as others here have said, proclaiming movies are incredible is fine, if you say "in my opinion, on my limited system...," not, "this is right up there with WOTW..." when it clearly isn't in any meaningful way aside from your enjoyment of the movie.



What the above implies is, one's opinion is superior to another. A frequency is a fact, how a frequency is used in a sound track is an opinion of both the sound engineer and the person listening to the sound track. In this case, there is no right or wrong and there is no superior or inferior as we're all the final arbiters of the mix-master's efforts.


-


----------



## MKtheater

That thread is to actually see which movies measure best for bass. That is all, whether you like the movie or not does not matter, as this one was supposed to be. It says right in bold that it is not about if you like the movie. This thread has been awesome and going on forever and just recently been more subjective so it did not need all this subjective stuff.


----------



## saprano

You guys never learn. Jesus christ. STOP ARGUING AND POST CHARTS OR TALK ABOUT BASS!


This thread needs to be deleted. It's ****ing useless now. When i first discover the original thread i was so damn there was a place to discuss bass and have information about how much bass a scene has. I didn't know 4 years later babies were going to take over the thread.


You're ruining my hobby, stop it.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22674548
> 
> 
> You guys never learn. Jesus christ. STOP ARGUING AND POST CHARTS OR TALK ABOUT BASS!
> 
> This thread needs to be deleted. It's ****ing useless now. When i first discover the original thread i was so damn there was a place to discuss bass and have information about how much bass a scene has. I didn't know 4 years later babies were going to take over the thread.
> 
> You're ruining my hobby, stop it.



There's the rub. The hobby belongs to everybody.


Did you like the bass in "Rambo 4"?


As to charts, I'm still getting together all the necessary patch cords. Hopefully the last one needed will be here this afternoon. 


The point, it's entertainment, a hobby, not life-n-death.


-


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22674548
> 
> 
> You guys never learn. Jesus christ. STOP ARGUING AND POST CHARTS OR TALK ABOUT BASS!
> 
> 
> This thread needs to be deleted. It's ****ing useless now. When i first discover the original thread i was so damn there was a place to discuss bass and have information about how much bass a scene has. I didn't know 4 years later babies were going to take over the thread.
> 
> 
> You're ruining my hobby, stop it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1425288/the-dark-knight-rises/270#post_22672054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phantom Stranger*  /t/1425288/the-dark-knight-rises/240#post_22667888
> 
> 
> Comments for the Picture Quality Tiers that might hold interest here...
> *The Dark Knight Rises
> 
> recommendation: Tier 1.25/1.5**
> 
> A somewhat disappointing release by Warner Bros. for video quality considering expectations, but that is nothing new for Nolan's Batman trilogy on Blu-ray. The IMAX footage looks spectacular and amazing in its scope and depth. The city-wide vistas possess an incredible sense of pop for a 2-D presentation and clearly deserve Tier 0 consideration on their own. Absolutely perfect black levels allow Batman to jump in and out of the shadows.
> 
> Not all is well in Gotham, however. Practically the entire film has been low-pass filtered, removing a layer of high-frequency detail and content while leaving behind a relatively constant level of ringing to the picture. If it weren't for the incredible cinematography on display and the amount of money behind the film's production, the transfer might be labeled a disaster. Some scenes are affected more than others, but it's tough picking out a truly extraordinary close-up. Yes, the image is razor-sharp and clarity is never less than excellent.
> 
> The AVC video encode is adequate for a movie that runs nearly three hours, but the obvious filtering applied in post-production was totally unnecessary. _The Dark Knight Rises_ simply lacks the absolute fine-detail necessary for a disc to be ranked in Tier 0 and it was definitely there in the film's principal photography before digital processing got to it. There is also an unhealthy orange glow to flesh-tones that becomes noticeable in a few of the warmer scenes.
> 
> If the IMAX footage and a few of the best moments are taken out of play, _The Dark Knight Rises_ probably merits a Tier 1.5 ranking. In totality for the entire movie, giving a bit of extra credit for the IMAX footage, I will recommend Tier 1.25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the 35mm scenes were clearly better than TDK's. I didn't see anything that bothered me too much. Looked exactly as i saw it in IMAX. To me it had a nice film look to it. The IMAX scene were just out of this world. The best PQ on BD to date.
> 
> *I thought the audio was reference too*.
Click to expand...




Hmmm, you said that the audio of TDKR is "reference"? Those are (were) fighting words on this thread. You would probably be banned from the other site for making that subjective claim.


You're ruining our hobby, stop it!


----------



## cuzed2

Saprano's comment should be considered


These skirmishes and debates are getting old :

- What is this thread all about?

- And who's definition/opinion of bass is best?

- To me this thread is all about xxxxx

- Etc, etc.......


Anybody wonder why the charts started going away several weeks back?

Hint > has something to do with the endless debates mentioned above










I'm unsubscribing.


----------



## Auditor55




> Quote:
> There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with liking a movie that happens to be a 30hz fest or whatever. It's claiming that it IS the best or as good as the best because .... of what? Simply because you liked it? No. That's not objective.



Any time you starting talking about "best" bass that's not objective. There is no way to measure someone's preference or they might think is good. Even when you start talking about 4 or 5 star bass, that's all aubjective. Infrasounds doesn't automatically mean great bass.


----------



## Auditor55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22674245
> 
> 
> That thread is to actually see which movies measure best for bass. That is all, whether you like the movie or not does not matter, as this one was supposed to be. It says right in bold that it is not about if you like the movie. This thread has been awesome and going on forever and just recently been more subjective so it did not need all this subjective stuff.



Subjective is giving ratings to the bass. Objective is when you get the cold hard numbers of way the bass measure without saying its good, great, reference quality, etc. those are all subjective terms.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22673274
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/



Ah, JPC.... always spittin in the Navy man's soup for a little flavor.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auditor55*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22674919
> 
> 
> Any time you starting talking about "best" bass that's not objective. There is no way to measure someone's preference or they might think is good. Even when you start talking about 4 or 5 star bass, that's all aubjective. *Infrasounds doesn't automatically mean great bass.*



It doesn't. Obviously you don't get it.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22673320
> 
> 
> Now that looks like one snoozer of a thread!



Heh. Yeah. It's a real party in here.


----------



## Gary J

But now you have a choice. Don't like it here? Unsub and go look at all the pretty colors!


----------



## Auditor55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22674989
> 
> 
> It doesn't. Obviously you don't get it.
> 
> Heh. Yeah. It's a real party in here.



I get it, I really do. The thread is supposedly about objective measurements only, however, when you start rating bass,it becomes subjective. Isn't that when other subjectivist do, like movie critics, giving star rating to movies.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22674983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22673274
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, JPC.... always spittin in the Navy man's soup for a little flavor.
Click to expand...



Ah, my favorite Seagal movie. What does he fight like?


Anyhow kbarnes dared someone to post that link. Do you think that they are going to take me to The Hanging Tree?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

*The Dark Knight Rises*


Ooh, look... Wolfie now has the ability to rip the audio off his Blu-Ray discs. This is the DTS core audio, bass redirection below 80Hz enabled, straight off my BR copy of DKR. Played back as a WAV file through the Behringer UCA222 just like all my other waterfalls.


Surprised to see more ULF in this movie than I thought there was, but I'm staying with four stars. It sounded clipped a bit when I was watching it, and I now see some evidence of that in the waterfalls. 30Hz and up absolutely dominates this movie to the point it's hard to know the real low stuff is there. But, it _is_ there.


I got two scenes. First, the plane ride at 2 minutes in. Second, the end of the police chase where the Bat fires up... that's the final image.


----------



## saprano

Charts! They do exists!


Yeah the beginning of rises sounded good. And the scene when batman flys out from the alley caused a few things to shake in my room. I love the soundtrack.


Do you have charts for when batman first fights bane? Thats another scene i liked.


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22674838
> 
> 
> Hmmm, you said that the audio of TDKR is "reference"? Those are (were) fighting words on this thread. You would probably be banned from the other site for making that subjective claim.
> 
> You're ruining our hobby, stop it!



Dude, the entire soundtrack not just LFE.


And i didn't post that in this thread, you dragged it over here. So what you said is completely pointless.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22675468
> 
> 
> Do you have charts for when batman first fights bane? Thats another scene i liked.



Now that you mention it, I was curious about that too. Here you go:


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22675471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22674838
> 
> 
> Hmmm, you said that the audio of TDKR is "reference"? Those are (were) fighting words on this thread. You would probably be banned from the other site for making that subjective claim.
> 
> You're ruining our hobby, stop it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, the entire soundtrack not just LFE.
> 
> 
> And i didn't post that in this thread, you dragged it over here. So what you said is completely pointless.
Click to expand...




Soundtracks that do not have deep extension are not rated as "reference" on AVS even if you are talking the entire soundtrack. Your rating system would be classified as subjective, and that places you in the problem group of posters that you (and others) are complaining about.


I don't recall seeing you post any waterfalls or bass ratings on this thread. However, you do make requests for others to do them for you.


That is the primary reason this thread has gone downhill over the years. Little to no participation by the peanut gallery.


There have only been a hand full of people who have posted waterfalls in the past year. For the most part, even I gave up posting waterfalls some time ago. These days I do look at content to see how a specific movie was mixed on a per channel basis, but no one cares about different mixing styles on this thread.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22673274
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/



The thread linked above answers the questions at the heart of all this debate: what criteria equate to what star ratings? I've just skimmed it, but they have done a great job. They've added objectivity to the ratings of the objective data, which is something that was never done here, on either this or the original thread. The only subjective pieces are Execution and Buy/Rent. Without something like this--consistent, repeatable--it was inevitably going to be subjective opinions. Both resources are useful, IMO.


----------



## bossobass




----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

Comparison of two waterfall styles of the same scene from what I can tell from teh notations. Time period near 50 min 50 seconds.



BossoDave method. Nice if you like the smeared look that does not clearly show transients.


 




Oklahoma Wolf method.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6420#post_22676002
> 
> 
> The thread linked above answers the questions at the heart of all this debate: what criteria equate to what star ratings? I've just skimmed it, but they have done a great job. They've added objectivity to the ratings of the objective data, which is something that was never done here, on either this or the original thread. The only subjective pieces are Execution and Buy/Rent. Without something like this--consistent, repeatable--it was inevitably going to be subjective opinions. Both resources are useful, IMO.



No doubt. Pick the thread or threads that you want to participate in and quit mucking up the other. Either way and no matter which thread or threads you choose, lets get back to what we all love and have in common...........our love for the low end.







I like that this thread is a mixture of BOTH subjective and the graphs. If you are looking more for a hard and fast set of rules that eliminates the subjective, the other thread looks like your ticket. Either way, how about we get this thread back on track.


Just watched Batman Begins and am going to watch DK and DKR (if I have time) tonight as well. Should be interesting to watch all 3 back to back and see how I subjectively feel about not only the LFE, but sound in general and how each compare to the others.


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6420#post_22675977
> 
> 
> Soundtracks that do not have deep extension are not rated as "reference" on AVS even if you are talking the entire soundtrack. Your rating system would be classified as subjective, and that places you in the problem group of posters that you (and others) are complaining about.
> 
> I don't recall seeing you post any waterfalls or bass ratings on this thread. However, you do make requests for others to do them for you.
> 
> That is the primary reason this thread has gone downhill over the years. Little to no participation by the peanut gallery.
> 
> There have only been a hand full of people who have posted waterfalls in the past year. For the most part, even I gave up posting waterfalls some time ago. These days I do look at content to see how a specific movie was mixed on a per channel basis, but no one cares about different mixing styles on this thread.



You have no idea what you're talking about. It's people like that turned this thread to **** bringing up stupid little arguments. I have no idea why you stalked my post and brought it over here.


I have nothing else to say on the matter. Wow.


EDIT-


Good to see you back, bossobass.


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22675518
> 
> 
> Now that you mention it, I was curious about that too. Here you go:



Thanks! Mostly strong mid bass but i liked the way it felt.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22673916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22673274
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! Just what i was looking for!
Click to expand...


----------



## ja.jo

I'd give Dark Knight RIses a 3.5-4 for bass. After seing it in the local theatre I couldn't think of anything else than trying it out at home. The bat scene is pretty awesome but I expected more ULF. I am missing deep and loud in this movie.


Bourne Legacy is a 2.5-3. Very well made mix, but not many ULF moments except for the cabin explosion and the drones.


----------



## tony123

Maybe I speak for others, maybe I don't. But I quit coming to this thread a long time ago because I knew I was one that didn't have the technical knowledge and was made to feel uncomfortable by many of the folks complaining that the thread went to ^%[email protected] There's been very little tolerance for those that are trying to learn. God forbid we make some subjective comment or don't read a chart right. I know that many don't want this thread to have that element, but surely there was a way to participate peacefully together.


There are parts of my life that are worth the energy. This is not one of them. And it's a shame, because I enjoyed it here.


----------



## quattroatl

I'll chime in as well....



One of the problems with this thread is that the people with systems that can go 5-15hz feel the need to frown upon those of us with much more modest systems that can only go to 30hz or so. Does Cloverfield or WOTW sound as good on my system as it would on someone else's system with a quad sub setup with multiple (PB13U's, or JTR's, or Submersives, etc) ULF capable subs? Of course not. But do I enjoy the bass that is there in those movies? Of course I do. I too will one day have a ULF capable system, but until then I'll still enjoy the plethora of bass (midbass or not) in all the movies out there.



As indicated by the much appreciated charts provided by much more technically capable and advanced people in this forum, I know what movies have fun bass. I know more about HT equipment today than I did yesterday because of avsforum.


The people who are crying about leaving this thread, to them I say good riddance. You guys can continue to lurk and read this thread and be frustrated with the morons and other people who comment on enjoying the less than stellar movies like TDKR, The Avengers, etc....these movies have great bass yo...how condescending...


Just go to your holes and keep re-listening to the same scenes with ULF over and over again.


----------



## HeffeMusic

Hello,

I am curious, one of the prior posts mentioned that The Amazing Spiderman had more ULF Moments than the TDNR.

Can you be specific and prove this to me with graphs? Or at least tell me the scenes when they occur? I am asking this because it felt like the TDNR, had much better LFE. I do have a sub that digs under -15.

,


----------



## Auditor55




> Quote:
> One of the problems with this thread is that the people with systems that can go 5-15hz feel the need to frown upon those of us with much more modest systems that can only go to 30hz or so. Does Cloverfield or WOTW sound as good on my system as it would on someone else's system with a quad sub setup with multiple (PB13U's, or JTR's, or Submersives, etc) ULF capable subs? Of course not. But do I enjoy the bass that is there in those movies?



This statement is steeped in subjectivism. First of all, when dealing with 5-15 hz that's a range that's not even audible. That range have more to do with feeling than hearing. Quite honestly it doesn't really belong in a discussion of audio or psychoacoustics. Its more relevant to a discussions like physiology, a science that deal with how that body respond to physical touch, it belongs in that field of discussion and not audio. Having said that, I get where you're going with it, alot what you describe have more to do with some folks trying to out do others when it comes to bass. ULF does not equal good bass, that is a personal opinion or preference.


----------



## markrubin

posts deleted


we are looking at reports: in the meantime please limit posts to technical issue


PM me any concerns


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auditor55*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6420#post_22677932
> 
> 
> This statement is steeped in subjectivism. First of all, when dealing with 5-15 hz that's a range that's not even audible. That range have more to do with feeling than hearing. Quite honestly it doesn't really belong in a discussion of audio or psychoacoustics. Its more relevant to a discussions like physiology, a science that deal with how that body respond to physical touch, it belongs in that field of discussion and not audio. Having said that, I get where you're going with it, alot what you describe have more to do with some folks trying to out do others when it comes to bass. ULF does not equal good bass, that is a personal opinion or preference.



You make a very good point. I just read a review in HT magazine on the _Gallo Nucleus Classico Cl-2 speaker system_, which incorporates a10'' 300 watt sub. What surprised me was that it received a top pick despite the fact it's extension below 30hz was far from robust. It's surprisingly clean output during action scenes in movies like War Horse, and it's accuracy with music, gave it a big thumbs up despite it's $699.00 price tag. Personally it wouldn't be my first choice, but for many audiophiles who consider sound quality as their top priority, it is a very good sub.




Ian


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6420#post_22677837
> 
> 
> I'll chime in as well....
> 
> 
> 
> One of the problems with this thread is that the people with systems that can go 5-15hz feel the need to frown upon those of us with much more modest systems that can only go to 30hz or so. Does Cloverfield or WOTW sound as good on my system as it would on someone else's system with a quad sub setup with multiple (PB13U's, or JTR's, or Submersives, etc) ULF capable subs? Of course not. But do I enjoy the bass that is there in those movies? Of course I do. I too will one day have a ULF capable system, but until then I'll still enjoy the plethora of bass (midbass or not) in all the movies out there.


 

As one of the people with a system that can do very well indeed at 7Hz and even lower on occasion, I'd like to chime in back   I would not frown upon you and your system or anyone else's, but would you agree that if someone has a system that can only go down authoritatively to 30Hz, then any subjective comment from the owner of such a system - such as "Wow - the bass in XXXXXX is freakin' awesome" - is pretty meaningless. That person may well enjoy the bass he is getting from his system, but he is also missing a lot of bass between 30Hz and, say, 10Hz. The point about the objective graphs is that the response is there for anyone to see, regardless of his own system's capabilities or his own subjective take on it. So, for example, anyone can look at a graph of The Dark Knight Rises and see there is nothing below 30Hz (except in one brief scene). Similarly, anyone can look at How To Train Your Dragon and see that at one point the movie is asking your system to play a 2 Hz (yes TWO Hz) signal at something like 107dB IIRC. Isn’t this information more useful than "Wow, this bass is awesome"?  Especially when the reader may not know the low end capabilities of the poster's system, the SPL he can achieve, whether he has goosed his sub by 10dB and so on?

 

Subjective opinions are great for the subject who holds them, but they are not transferrable to anyone else. One man's awesome is another man's average. Objective data is useful to everyone. One day you may, and I hope you do, have a system that can get down into single figure bass frequencies, and if you have the graphs you can choose the movies you want to demo your new system, easily. Ging back through a thread and looking for "Wow, the bass in XXXXX is awesome" isn't going to help you, if you have no way of knowing what that commenter's definition of 'awesome' is.

 

 


> Quote:
> As indicated by the much appreciated charts provided by much more technically capable and advanced people in this forum, I know what movies have fun bass. I know more about HT equipment today than I did yesterday because of avsforum.
> 
> 
> The people who are crying about leaving this thread, to them I say good riddance. You guys can continue to lurk and read this thread and be frustrated with the morons and other people who comment on enjoying the less than stellar movies like TDKR, The Avengers, etc....these movies have great bass yo...how condescending...
> 
> 
> Just go to your holes and keep re-listening to the same scenes with ULF over and over again.


 

Name calling and just being obnoxious isn't going to help anyone's cause. Nobody is trying to tell anyone what to enjoy. Nobody has said anyone is a 'moron' for enjoying TDKR or Avengers - they are great movies with good sound. But ULF isn't part of that great sound. That is all anyone is saying, and proving it with graphs.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6420#post_22677699
> 
> 
> Maybe I speak for others, maybe I don't. But I quit coming to this thread a long time ago because I knew I was one that didn't have the technical knowledge and was made to feel uncomfortable by many of the folks complaining that the thread went to ^%[email protected] There's been very little tolerance for those that are trying to learn. God forbid we make some subjective comment or don't read a chart right. I know that many don't want this thread to have that element, but surely there was a way to participate peacefully together.
> 
> 
> There are parts of my life that are worth the energy. This is not one of them. And it's a shame, because I enjoyed it here.


 

I sympathise with your position. I too have none of the technical knowledge to make the charts. I came to the thread to learn too. But unlike you, I have never felt uncomfortable or talked down to. But a few subjectivists, who are loud-mouthed and either want to try to make themselves look big by dissing others, or who just want to be able to say "the bass is awesome" without ever being challenged, ruined the thread for me and, like you, I quit bothering with it too. It’s a shame because the thread was terrific at one stage - but driving away (deliberately too it seems to me) the guys who spent the time making the charts and graphs, was never going to improve the quality of the contributions here was it?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6420#post_22678357
> 
> 
> So, for example, anyone can look at a graph of The Dark Knight Rises and see there is nothing below 30Hz (except in one brief scene).



Actually, I've found sub 30Hz in several scenes, at least in the North American release. It's just rather attenuated relative to everything above that mark, except for the plane ride at the beginning of the movie. There, I found high level 18-20Hz material.


My waterfalls are a page back.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6420#post_22678400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6420#post_22678357
> 
> 
> So, for example, anyone can look at a graph of The Dark Knight Rises and see there is nothing below 30Hz (except in one brief scene).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I've found sub 30Hz in several scenes, at least in the North American release. It's just rather attenuated relative to everything above that mark, except for the plane ride at the beginning of the movie. There, I found high level 18-20Hz material.
> 
> 
> My waterfalls are a page back.
Click to expand...

 

Sorry, I should have said "anyone can look at the graphs *I have seen*, and see there......"


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6420#post_22678357
> 
> 
> As one of the people with a system that can do very well indeed at 7Hz and even lower on occasion, I'd like to chime in back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not frown upon you and your system or anyone else's, but would you agree that if someone has a system that can only go down authoritatively to 30Hz, then any subjective comment from the owner of such a system - such as "Wow - the bass in XXXXXX is freakin' awesome" - is pretty meaningless. That person may well enjoy the bass he is getting from his system, but he is also missing a lot of bass between 30Hz and, say, 10Hz. The point about the objective graphs is that the response is there for anyone to see, regardless of his own system's capabilities or his own subjective take on it. So, for example, anyone can look at a graph of The Dark Knight Rises and see there is nothing below 30Hz (except in one brief scene). Similarly, anyone can look at How To Train Your Dragon and see that at one point the movie is asking your system to play a 2 Hz (yes TWO Hz) signal at something like 107dB IIRC. Isn’t this information more useful than "Wow, this bass is awesome"?  Especially when the reader may not know the low end capabilities of the poster's system, the SPL he can achieve, whether he has goosed his sub by 10dB and so on?
> 
> 
> Subjective opinions are great for the subject who holds them, but they are not transferrable to anyone else. One man's awesome is another man's average. Objective data is useful to everyone. One day you may, and I hope you do, have a system that can get down into single figure bass frequencies, and if you have the graphs you can choose the movies you want to demo your new system, easily. Ging back through a thread and looking for "Wow, the bass in XXXXX is awesome" isn't going to help you, if you have no way of knowing what that commenter's definition of 'awesome' is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name calling and just being obnoxious isn't going to help anyone's cause. Nobody is trying to tell anyone what to enjoy. Nobody has said anyone is a 'moron' for enjoying TDKR or Avengers - they are great movies with good sound. But ULF isn't part of that great sound. That is all anyone is saying, and proving it with graphs.




This thread is over 200 pages long. There is mix of subjective and objective opinions. Some comments are more helpful than others. I am not name calling, but I am merely pointing out that some people find the need to diss others' comments which they disagree with in terms of bass content and the quality. A bit of eliteism is all I'm pointing out.


I choose to find the useful comments and take others with a grain of salt. Others could choose to do the same.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6420#post_22678454
> 
> 
> Sorry, I should have said "anyone can look at the graphs *I have seen*, and see there......"



No problem. Easy to miss stuff in a thread this long and full of off or barely on topic bickering... just didn't want my graphs getting lost in the shuffle.


I look forward to the mods being able to trim the excess soon.


----------



## Metalbender

Well on a lighter note, I just got done watching TDKR and it was a lot of fun, I ran it 2db hot and it shook the hell out of the pictures on my walls and my couch. I do enjoy the waterfalls but hate all the

bs involved with posting them.

I give TDKR a 5 star rating it had strong LFE through the movie and some good ULF at times.


----------



## freeyayo50

Resident Evil Retribution gets a solid 4.5/5....maybe even a full 5 stars. So much bass in this one. Gun shots at this time stamp are amazing 0:22:00. Probably better than the Uzi fired in Underworld Awakening. Bass hits hard too.


Movies itself is so so. Good enough to watch. It's like all the other ones.


----------



## Auditor55




> Quote:
> Subjective opinions are great for the subject who holds them, but they are not transferrable to anyone else. One man's awesome is another man's average. Objective data is useful to everyone. One day you may, and I hope you do, have a system that can get down into single figure bass frequencies, and if you have the graphs you can choose the movies you want to demo your new system, easily



Objective data is good as long as it remains just that, objective. The charts are great, as long as the information they provide stand alone. However, to use charts and or graphs to try to substantiate what is essentially subjective, that is good or inferior bass, isn't useful. If this thread is supposed to about objective measurements only, that's fine, there shouldn't be any or very little bickering if that is understood. A problem might arise when someone, for example, post a graph that shows a movie with LF that only measure in the mid twenties (without any infrasounds) and then conclude that soundtrack, do to a lack of infrasounds, does not contain great bass. There is no way you can use objective measurements to substaniate a subjective opinion or preference. To some, infrasounds does not equate to great bass, to others it does, that is not objective but subjective.


Personally I find the pursuit of infrasound impratical and superflous, however that's just me I'm sure others would strongly disagree. If I used the amount infrasonic content in soundtrack as to what determines superior or inferior bass as criteria for making Blu Ray purchase, the graphs found in this thread would be most useful. I would just do check off of movies lacking infrasonic and scratch them

off my list of possible purchases. Again, that would be just me, my preference.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6420#post_22677879
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am curious, one of the prior posts mentioned that The Amazing Spiderman had more ULF Moments than the TDNR.
> 
> Can you be specific and prove this to me with graphs? Or at least tell me the scenes when they occur? I am asking this because it felt like the TDNR, had much better LFE. I do have a sub that digs under -15.
> 
> ,



There are graphs of TDKR in this thread, and Amazing Spider-Man a few pages back...


----------



## Metalbender

I have a very scientific way of measuring ULF. When the pictures on my walls rattle and you just feel the base then I know its good. Or my daughter yells at me that stuff is falling off her shelves down the hall then I know its a 5 star..................


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22673607
> 
> 
> One of the recent comments is exactly what I mean when I talk about balance. Does a movie that only gets to 30 Hz qualify as a bass movie? Of course it can!! Last I checked 30 Hz is closer to the bottom of the LFE spectrum than the top. Are all movies that only get down that low "bass movies?" Obviously not. But just as a movie that has moments of single digit bass doesn't automatically qualify, the opposite doesn't automatically disqualify a movie.
> 
> Hunger Games gets into the single digits. But there a only a few scenes with deep bass, one lasting a few seconds. Does that make it a better bass flick than let's say Avengers? I don't think so at all. No, Avengers doesn't dig low, but there are lots of scenes, lots of bass. It sure excites my room.
> 
> I think what we have to realize is that there subjectivity even with objective data. What differentiates a 4 from a 4.5? How loud does it need to get? How low does it need to go? How many scenes does it have to have? People can look at the graphs of 2 movies and come up with different opinions about them. It's the nature of our different perspectives and that every movie is different. Posters who insist that there is no use for sub 20 Hz playback are wrong. People who insist that if a movie doesn't dig below 20 Hz it's not worthy of being called a bass movie are wrong. There are too many variables to dismiss ones that don't meet your SPECIFIC criteria out of hand.
> 
> Ok, I'm really done now. lol. It just drives me crazy to see these extreme positions staked out.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6390#post_22673773
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^Great posts wth718!
> 
> I very much agree with your philosophy here. AS would never be a 5 in my book even though it has single digit response since it feels lacking in the upper/mid bass area. Avengers will never be a 5 even though it is loaded with LFE up to about 30hz because it lacks the real deep stuff. Both of course are still very good LFE movies IMO, but neither is complete. Combine them and get AS levels up a bit andyou have a 5 star track.
> 
> I watched TDKR last night and even though it apparently has largely been filtered below 30hz from what you guys are saying, this is still one excellent LFE film IMO. The movie is just loaded with the stuff and it hits hard! It also hits in all the right spots which is important in my book and one reason why you cant ONLY judge a LFE track by graphs alone......the graphs will never be able to tell the full story which is why it is always important to actually watch the film as well.
> 
> I would go 4 or 4.5 on TDKR all things considered. If this track had more of the deep stuff, it would have been a 4.5 or 5 IMO.



After reading the last 4-5 pages (where the ongoing battle continues as to how to define and rate bass in a movie), the two posts cited above hit the proverbial "nail on the head." I also agree with Toe's assessment and rating of TDKR.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6420#post_22678473
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is over 200 pages long. There is mix of subjective and objective opinions. Some comments are more helpful than others. *I am not name calling*, but I am merely pointing out that some people find the need to diss others' comments which they disagree with in terms of bass content and the quality. A bit of eliteism is all I'm pointing out.


 

Well you did call people 'morons' in your earlier post *("morons and other people who comment on enjoying the less than stellar movies like TDKR, The Avengers, etc.") *but let's let it go.

 

Personally I haven't been bothered by any elitism but maybe I am less sensitive to it. 

 

 


> Quote:
> I choose to find the useful comments and take others with a grain of salt. Others could choose to do the same.


 

I think this is a very good philosophy.


----------



## Metalbender




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6420#post_22678866
> 
> 
> After reading the last 4-5 pages (where the ongoing battle continues as to how to define and rate bass in a movie), the two posts cited above hit the proverbial "nail on the head." I also agree with Toe's assessment and rating of TDKR.



yes I agree with Toe's opinion is right on, nothing replaces the feeling you get when you watch a movie, and compare it too other movies


----------



## UofAZ1

I'm a member who appreciates tight clean mid bass as much as ULF. Now my SVS NSD 12/2 cannot reach anything below 16Hz but my four mid bass subs used in conjunction with my SVS gives me a far more enjoyable sound than my local IMAX. I recall seeing TDKR with about 30 friends at IMAX and enjoying the bass, but when watching the Bluray at home in my smallish great room sitting there grinning from ear to ear and its the first movie in awhile where I actually got lost in the movie instead of critiquing how the movies audio could be improved.


Granted the majority of bass in this movie was mid bass when my SVS was active (below 40Hz) it did it with authority. I have been in many home theaters with incredible ULF subs (IB, Seatons etc) and find the real subsonic bass exciting but distracting. I want to get lost in a movie but not be distracted by below 10Hz frequencies that I never hear in real life. Are there better bass heavy movies out there, heck yeah but for overall enjoyment of a good bass movie you can't go wrong with TDKR. After all if it makes you smile than what others think is unimportant. Enjoy what you have.


----------



## crazy4daisy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metalbender*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6420#post_22678822
> 
> 
> I have a very scientific way of measuring ULF. When the pictures on my walls rattle and you just feel the base then I know its good. Or my daughter yells at me that stuff is falling off her shelves down the hall then I know its a 5 star..................



Hehe, good one Metalbender, I have a similar system in place, when the cops rock up saying the neighbours house 3 doors down is shaking, I know I have a 5 star bass movie! Oops sorry, our humour and bass rating methods may not be appreciated around here, best we leave.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metalbender*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6420#post_22678822
> 
> 
> I have a very scientific way of measuring ULF. When the pictures on my walls rattle and you just feel the base then I know its good. Or my daughter yells at me that stuff is falling off her shelves down the hall then I know its a 5 star..................



Actually it means you need to EQ.


----------



## crazy4daisy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6420#post_22679579
> 
> 
> Actually it means you need to EQ.



In the words of The Joker - "why so serious?"


Lighten up dude, the guys posted a light hearted comment, have a laugh ffs.


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6420#post_22678942
> 
> 
> Well you did call people 'morons' in your earlier post _("morons and other people who comment on enjoying the less than stellar movies like TDKR, The Avengers, etc.") _but let's let it go.
> 
> 
> Personally I haven't been bothered by any elitism but maybe I am less sensitive to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a very good philosophy.





You are misreading my sarcasm, as I was including myself as one of the morons...meaning just because some people voiced their enthusiasm for movies like The Avengers, some here ridiculed their opinions. I too was very disappointed with The Avengers lack of good bass, but I refrained from frowning upon others who felt different.


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metalbender*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6420#post_22678822
> 
> 
> I have a very scientific way of measuring ULF. When the pictures on my walls rattle and you just feel the base then I know its good. Or my daughter yells at me that stuff is falling off her shelves down the hall then I know its a 5 star..................



Or the wife CALLING your phone from DOWNSTAIRS to tell you the house is shaking and is trying to get our daughter to take a nap. You know its a 5 star rating lol.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metalbender




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6420#post_22679579
> 
> 
> Actually it means you need to EQ.



yea I don't have anything to EQ with


----------



## Metalbender




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazy4daisy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22679609
> 
> 
> In the words of The Joker - "why so serious?"
> 
> Lighten up dude, the guys posted a light hearted comment, have a laugh ffs.



Yep I love it, life is tooooo short to be that serious


----------



## Metalbender




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22679745
> 
> 
> Or the wife CALLING your phone from DOWNSTAIRS to tell you the house is shaking and is trying to get our daughter to take a nap. You know its a 5 star rating lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



I love it this My wife yells at me all the time when the house is shaking, but i love it. Funny when my 11 year old daughter has friends over and wants to show off she has me shake the hell out of the house, then its ok !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary J

hilarious!


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metalbender*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6420#post_22678822
> 
> 
> I have a very scientific way of measuring ULF. When the pictures on my walls rattle and you just feel the base then I know its good. Or my daughter yells at me that stuff is falling off her shelves down the hall then I know its a 5 star..................





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6420#post_22679579
> 
> 
> Actually it means you need to EQ.


Please explain how EQ would impact a sound transmission problem.


Craig


----------



## Gary J

Who are you and why do I owe you anything esp. explanations?


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22680751
> 
> 
> Who are you and why do I owe you anything esp. explanations?


You made a recommendation to someone. It is the wrong recommendation, as EQ won't correct problems with sound transmission. I just want to know why you think it will fix the problem. If you can't back up your recommendations with sound, (PI), logic, you shouldn't make the recommendations.


Craig


----------



## Gary J

Anyone want to be forwarded a bizarre PM?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Sure send it along


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22681065
> 
> 
> Anyone want to be forwarded a bizarre PM?



I enjoy bizarre posts. lol


----------



## holt7153

Sure, send it.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22680751
> 
> 
> Who are you and why do I owe you anything esp. explanations?



You've been around long enough to know that Craig is a great resource on this forum. He's well worth listening to imho.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22681202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22680751
> 
> 
> Who are you and why do I owe you anything esp. explanations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been around long enough to know that Craig is a great resource on this forum. He's well worth listening to imho.
Click to expand...

 

Yes indeed. And conversely....


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metalbender*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6400_100#post_22678525
> 
> 
> Well on a lighter note, I just got done watching TDKR and it was a lot of fun, I ran it 2db hot and it shook the hell out of the pictures on my walls and my couch. I do enjoy the waterfalls but hate all the
> 
> bs involved with posting them.
> 
> I give TDKR a 5 star rating it had strong LFE through the movie and some good ULF at times.




I forgot I still have my ib 4db hot from the Avengers. TDKR was a crazy ride last night...


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22681065
> 
> 
> Anyone want to be forwarded a bizarre PM?


I don't want to see it, but just so everyone knows, it wasn't from me.


Craig


----------



## Gary J

Now that's a post with a much more pleasant tone.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22680742
> 
> 
> Please explain how EQ would impact a sound transmission problem.
> 
> Craig





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22681731
> 
> 
> Now that's a post with a much more pleasant tone.



I didn't think I was being "unpleasant" with my other post, quoted above. I merely asked for an explanation of how EQ would impact a sound transmission problem. I even said "please." The answer is that it won't, but that whole discussion is off-topic for this thread, so I'll let you off the hook.


Now, let's get back to the "pretty colors".


Craig


----------



## Luke Kamp

If anyone is interested in seeing Gary J's excellent contributions to the thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/newsearch/?search=&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=Gary+J&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread%5B0%5D=1333462&advanced=1 


I think there are at least 5 posts about bass in movies with frequency charts.


I think I am finally going to try DKR sometime this week. This filtering has turned me off from watching so far. Hasn't been the best movie bass year IMO. I hope we get a sleeper bass movie sometime soon, maybe Looper?


----------



## sb1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luke Kamp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22681925
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in seeing Gary J's excellent contributions to the thread.


Funny. I've had him on the ignore list for some time now. Seems others feel the same way.


----------



## the_abbot

I just watched a movie called 'Love'. Has some great LFE moments in it. It's a weird movie about an astronaut being stuck on the space station with no way to communicate back to Earth.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22682232
> 
> 
> I just watched a movie called 'Love'. Has some great LFE moments in it. It's a weird movie about an astronaut being stuck on the space station with no way to communicate back to Earth.



Interesting...Even though you found it weird. Did you think it was a good watch? I might want to see it, but its rated 5.7 on imdb.


----------



## the_abbot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22682256
> 
> 
> Interesting...Even though you found it weird. Did you think it was a good watch? I might want to see it, but its rated 5.7 on imdb.


I would only recommend this movie to true LFE nuts like myself. The story is all over the place, but the soundtrack is very well done.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

This weekend finally got around to Dark Knight Rises (3.5) and LoTR: Fellowship Extended Edition (4/4.5). Really enjoyed both even though LoTR is almost 4 hours lol. Have to set aside a whole day to watch the last two movies. The mine scene was great, esp when the Balrog comes in!


Also can't wait for my Band of Brothers BD set coming from BB when it was the deal of the day!


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flageborg

The Dark Knight Rises - Chapter 5



...beginning of Chapter #5
 



...end of Chapter #5


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22683967
> 
> 
> The Dark Knight Rises - Chapter 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...beginning of Chapter #5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...end of Chapter #5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing, What did you think of it? I found it muddy/bloated, pick your name. It seems it was mixed for the $250 dollar sub crowd, boom but very little separation/detail.
> 
> 
> YMMV.
> 
> 
> MEH, I messed up the quote.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luke Kamp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22681925
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in seeing Gary J's excellent *contributions* to the thread.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22684024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22683967
> 
> 
> The Dark Knight Rises - Chapter 5
> 
> ...beginning of Chapter #5
> 
> ...end of Chapter #5
> 
> Thanks for sharing, What did you think of it? I found it muddy/bloated, pick your name. It seems it was mixed for the $250 dollar sub crowd, boom but very little separation/detail.
> 
> YMMV.
> 
> MEH, I messed up the quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree with you, for I thought the bass was very accurate, precise, and tight throughout the whole title. I'm using a SVS PC12-NSD, which could hardly be defined as a low-end sub.
Click to expand...


----------



## fecund

watched TDKR completely yesterday. I heard no muddiness or anything negative. It was quite a good and challenging soundtrack. It was a 4/5 for me. When the "bat" comes out for the first time it found a new rattle in my HT I need to fix.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6210#post_22639582
> 
> 
> Triangle - 4 or 4.5 stars.
> 
> Almost constant LFE throughout the movie. Good amplitude and depth to it and plenty of variety. Texture/quality was a little lacking but still very good. Would love to see a plot of scene where a body is filmed underwater near the end.
> 
> Thx to this thread I found this movie. Thank you all. I would never have picked it out otherwise.



Yeah that movie had some great LFE. Especially when she is running from the killer the first time and heads down into the control room.


[/quote]


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kadath*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6210#post_22633479
> 
> 
> I -LOVED- the drum sequences when I saw TDKR in IMAX, if my new sub can approach that experience at home I will be in heaven!
> 
> The drum sequences when I saw it at a regular theater absoultely sucked compared to the IMAX version.



The drum sequence in the second fight between Bane and Batman is REALLY good.


----------



## SmokenAshes

I see these charts and have no idea what I'm looking at.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22684024
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing, What did you think of it? I found it muddy/bloated, pick your name. It seems it was mixed for the $250 dollar sub crowd, boom but very little separation/detail.



Impressive soundtrack!

Pure and defined complexity in a new dimension - reference material.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22686674
> 
> 
> I see these charts and have no idea what I'm looking at.



Why not start reading Spectrum Lab manual?


You find a lot of information here:
http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/spectra1.html


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22685258
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree with you, for I thought the bass was very accurate, precise, and tight throughout the whole title. I'm using a SVS PC12-NSD, which could hardly be defined as a low-end sub.


Ok fellas here we go I know I'm about to start a fire with this one. I'm not a bass expert like most people on this thread







but there is such thing as a bad soundtrack on a disc. The bass is muddy and or bloated(DKR) no matter how expensive your subwoofer is it won't fix bad sound. For some reason when someone challenges a post the first thing they ask is "what type of subwoofer do you have and is it setup correctly?" Sometimes that is the case but if its crappy sound going in its crappy sound coming out. Bad sound does exist on bd's believe it or not and I own several. Why is everyone running their subs so hot?







I prefer accuracy over how much I pay and turning the volume up sky high way past the original sound designers intent. Just a thought.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22686961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22684024
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing, What did you think of it? I found it muddy/bloated, pick your name. It seems it was mixed for the $250 dollar sub crowd, boom but very little separation/detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive soundtrack!
> 
> Pure and defined complexity in a new dimension - reference material.
Click to expand...


Assuming you're not pulling m leg here. lol

It shows how much subjective opinions vary. I thought it was terrible and no way reference.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22687946
> 
> 
> Why is everyone running their subs so hot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer accuracy over how much I pay and turning the volume up sky high way past the original sound designers intent. Just a thought.



Products of the boom box era.







I think most run a couple of dB hot though rather than "sky high way past the original sound designers intent".


----------



## WereWolf84

Resident Evil Retribution has a lot of heavy bass throughout the whole movie


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688102
> 
> 
> I thought it was terrible and no way reference.



Agreed. It was bloated and harsh compared to what I consider reference tracks. Listened to on a system that's flat from 11hz -20khz.


----------



## Smigro

I just ordered myself a Rythmik FV15HP over the weekend and am expected to receive this Thursday. I cannot wait to get it all set up and dialed in and start to watch my BD collection all over again. I am coming from a cheap 8" Boston Acoustic sub from a satellite setup from years ago and expect big things with this beast of a sub that is on its way.


What would be your recommendation for the first movie I should play on it to give it a work out?


----------



## WereWolf84

WOTW


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22687946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22685258
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree with you, for I thought the bass was very accurate, precise, and tight throughout the whole title. I'm using a SVS PC12-NSD, which could hardly be defined as a low-end sub.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas here we go I know I'm about to start a fire with this one. I'm not a bass expert like most people on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but there is such thing as a bad soundtrack on a disc. The bass is muddy and or bloated(DKR) no matter how expensive your subwoofer is it won't fix bad sound. For some reason when someone challenges a post the first thing they ask is "what type of subwoofer do you have and is it setup correctly?" Sometimes that is the case but if its crappy sound going in its crappy sound coming out. Bad sound does exist on bd's believe it or not and I own several. *Why is everyone running their subs so hot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer accuracy over how much I pay and turning the volume up sky high way past the original sound designers intent.* Just a thought.
Click to expand...





Define accuracy.


Some people here setup their systems with a different bandwidth than the one that is used in the production of a movie soundtrack. Once you make that change (AKA flat to 3 Hz) then you are not reproducing the soundtrack the way it was designed to be reproduced.



QUOTE:


"5. When you have a system that reproduces ULF, and are using the full frequency response of the system to calibrate your SPL using pink noise, and knowing what the standard is for most dub stages (talking about films here,) the variance from what most film makers and mixers intended is going to be a wildly varying experience for a lot of people


.....depending on how you calibrate your room, films that don't have any


----------



## TimVG

You do not calibrate subwoofers using pink noise. Ever.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688539
> 
> 
> You do not calibrate subwoofers using pink noise. Ever.




It would be more accurate to say that *you* do not use pink noise to calibrate signal levels.


Funny how my receiver's internal test tones generate "pink noise" for speaker calibration signals. It happens to be filtered pink noise, but it is pink noise none the less.


Main channels "pink noise" is centered near 700 Hz.


The LFE channel's test noise varies with the setting of the LFE high cut filter. The three LFE filter settings shown are for 80, 120 and 200 Hz.


----------



## TimVG

Better to use frequency sweeps I'd say.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688539
> 
> 
> You do not calibrate subwoofers using pink noise. Ever.



Unless using a sound meter for SPL checks in which to set internal AVR gain settings.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688613
> 
> 
> Better to use frequency sweeps I'd say.




Better than what?


I tend to use periodic noise most of the time.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688642
> 
> 
> Better than what?
> 
> I tend to use periodic noise most of the time.



If doing a SPL check to set internal AVR gain settings, pink noise is fine. If doing a RTA check, you need a frequency sweep so as to be able to read the room's acoustical response to see where nulls and modes are located.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22687946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22685258
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree with you, for I thought the bass was very accurate, precise, and tight throughout the whole title. I'm using a SVS PC12-NSD, which could hardly be defined as a low-end sub.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas here we go I know I'm about to start a fire with this one. I'm not a bass expert like most people on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but there is such thing as a bad soundtrack on a disc. The bass is muddy and or bloated(DKR) no matter how expensive your subwoofer is it won't fix bad sound. For some reason when someone challenges a post the first thing they ask is "what type of subwoofer do you have and is it setup correctly?" Sometimes that is the case but if its crappy sound going in its crappy sound coming out. Bad sound does exist on bd's believe it or not and I own several. *Why is everyone running their subs so hot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer accuracy over how much I pay and turning the volume up sky high way past the original sound designers intent.* Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define accuracy.
> 
> 
> Some people here setup their systems with a different bandwidth than the one that is used in the production of a movie soundtrack. Once you make that change (AKA flat to 3 Hz) then you are not reproducing the soundtrack the way it was designed to be reproduced.
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE:
> 
> 
> "5. When you have a system that reproduces ULF, and are using the full frequency response of the system to calibrate your SPL using pink noise, and knowing what the standard is for most dub stages (talking about films here,) the variance from what most film makers and mixers intended is going to be a wildly varying experience for a lot of people
> 
> 
> .....depending on how you calibrate your room, films that don't have any
Click to expand...


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688642
> 
> 
> Better than what?
> 
> I tend to use periodic noise most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If doing a SPL check to set internal AVR gain settings, pink noise is fine. If doing a RTA check, you need a frequency sweep so as to be able to read the room's acoustical response to see where nulls and modes are located.
Click to expand...



You can also use periodic noise recorded on a CD. I use periodic noise with TrueRTA, REW and SpectrumLab.


You only need to use a sweep when you want to see an in room waterfall as used in REW.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22687946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22685258
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree with you, for I thought the bass was very accurate, precise, and tight throughout the whole title. I'm using a SVS PC12-NSD, which could hardly be defined as a low-end sub.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas here we go I know I'm about to start a fire with this one. I'm not a bass expert like most people on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but there is such thing as a bad soundtrack on a disc. The bass is muddy and or bloated(DKR) no matter how expensive your subwoofer is it won't fix bad sound. For some reason when someone challenges a post the first thing they ask is "what type of subwoofer do you have and is it setup correctly?" Sometimes that is the case but if its crappy sound going in its crappy sound coming out. Bad sound does exist on bd's believe it or not and I own several. *Why is everyone running their subs so hot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer accuracy over how much I pay and turning the volume up sky high way past the original sound designers intent.* Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define accuracy.
> 
> 
> Some people here setup their systems with a different bandwidth than the one that is used in the production of a movie soundtrack. Once you make that change (AKA flat to 3 Hz) then you are not reproducing the soundtrack the way it was designed to be reproduced.
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE:
> 
> 
> "5. When you have a system that reproduces ULF, and are using the full frequency response of the system to calibrate your SPL using pink noise, and knowing what the standard is for most dub stages (talking about films here,) the variance from what most film makers and mixers intended is going to be a wildly varying experience for a lot of people
> 
> 
> .....depending on how you calibrate your room, films that don't have any
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688675
> 
> 
> You can also use periodic noise recorded on a CD. I use periodic noise with TrueRTA, REW and SpectrumLab.
> 
> You only need to use a sweep when you want to see an in room waterfall as used in REW.



When you post about "periodic noise" are you saying a set frequency tone?


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688613
> 
> 
> Better to use frequency sweeps I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better than what?
> 
> 
> I tend to use periodic noise most of the time.
Click to expand...


It makes wonder if that's why some folks run their sub channel hotter because the pink noise is very high hzwise. (i forget off hand what, 60hz or maybe 40hz)


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688675
> 
> 
> You can also use periodic noise recorded on a CD. I use periodic noise with TrueRTA, REW and SpectrumLab.
> 
> You only need to use a sweep when you want to see an in room waterfall as used in REW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you post about "periodic noise" are you saying a set frequency tone?
Click to expand...



I use full bandwidth periodic noise.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22687946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6450#post_22685258
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree with you, for I thought the bass was very accurate, precise, and tight throughout the whole title. I'm using a SVS PC12-NSD, which could hardly be defined as a low-end sub.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas here we go I know I'm about to start a fire with this one. I'm not a bass expert like most people on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but there is such thing as a bad soundtrack on a disc. The bass is muddy and or bloated(DKR) no matter how expensive your subwoofer is it won't fix bad sound. For some reason when someone challenges a post the first thing they ask is "what type of subwoofer do you have and is it setup correctly?" Sometimes that is the case but if its crappy sound going in its crappy sound coming out. Bad sound does exist on bd's believe it or not and I own several. *Why is everyone running their subs so hot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer accuracy over how much I pay and turning the volume up sky high way past the original sound designers intent.* Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define accuracy.
> 
> 
> Some people here setup their systems with a different bandwidth than the one that is used in the production of a movie soundtrack. Once you make that change (AKA flat to 3 Hz) then you are not reproducing the soundtrack the way it was designed to be reproduced.
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE:
> 
> 
> "5. When you have a system that reproduces ULF, and are using the full frequency response of the system to calibrate your SPL using pink noise, and knowing what the standard is for most dub stages (talking about films here,) the variance from what most film makers and mixers intended is going to be a wildly varying experience for a lot of people
> 
> 
> .....depending on how you calibrate your room, films that don't have any
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688613
> 
> 
> Better to use frequency sweeps I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better than what?
> 
> 
> I tend to use periodic noise most of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It makes wonder if that's why some folks run their sub channel hotter because the pink noise is very high hzwise. (i forget off hand what, 60hz or maybe 40hz)
Click to expand...




Some people double talk the issue. Hot relative to what frequency?


----------



## MKtheater

My first real subwoofer was purchased from SVS. In their manual it stated that you can run the sub hot 2-3 dBs so I have been running 2-3 dBs hot ever since then. MY processor's manual read to calibrate my speakers a certain way and that is how I do it everytime with this processor. I use REW to EQ and make my response flat but I don't use it for levels, I use my processors test tones after I EQ. My REW uses analog outs so I am not sure if even the digital out is calibrated the same so again, I EQ with REW and calibrate with my test tones, for all channels(using spl meter). If using Audyssey then just run it and be done.


----------



## HeffeMusic

Just to add my 2 cents in this discussion. If your system was set up correctly, TDKR, was the farthest thing from Bloated??? The Audio on this Movie was like a Sledge Hammer Pounding away from all sides of the Room!. Ok I agree it did not have allot of ULF, but the sound was as crisp as it gets!


----------



## TimVG

My system is set up correctly, I'm flat from 11hz to 20khz +/- 3db. And in fact I've never heard more bloat in any movie than in TDKR.


Here's part of what I wrote about TDKR on a different forum

_Some issues: apart from the aggressive (harsh) mix, the bass, although present and used with abbudance sounded very bloated and monotonous. I can definitely put the graphs in perspective. Less (mid)bass and some ULF could (would) have done wonders for this one. You begin to wonder about stuff when Tom Danley's firework recording has more feel to it than a nuclear bomb exploding in TDKR._


----------



## MKtheater

I enjoyed TDKR myself but it did get harsh at times and the bass was mostly 30hz and above. The harshness did seem to get less as the movie progressed. I liked the bass much better than avengers but you can hear a limiter or something kick in during some parts. I know there was a nuclear explosion but that scene was never meant to be loud as it was shot from over 6 miles away. If you want a well balanced bass track and at loud levels just put in FOTR Balrog scene. I love that scene. Again, I guess if they are going to filter or not include ULF from the beginning than they better have loud 20hz and above at least and TDKR does. The avengers in comparison was not powerful enough but again I still enjoy all these movies.


----------



## the_abbot

I watched Project X last night. Holy CRAP! Had my whole house shaking. What a surprise!


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6510#post_22688895
> 
> 
> I know there was a nuclear explosion but that scene was never meant to be loud as it was shot from over 6 miles away.



Yes, and it is something like this...


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688613
> 
> 
> Better to use frequency sweeps I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better than what?
> 
> 
> I tend to use periodic noise most of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It makes wonder if that's why some folks run their sub channel hotter because the pink noise is very high hzwise. (i forget off hand what, 60hz or maybe 40hz)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people double talk the issue. Hot relative to what frequency?
Click to expand...


I'm assuming hot relative to their mains, so +Xdb to the rest of their speakers.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688804
> 
> 
> Just to add my 2 cents in this discussion. If your system was set up correctly, TDKR, was the farthest thing from Bloated??? The Audio on this Movie was like a Sledge Hammer Pounding away from all sides of the Room!. Ok I agree it did not have allot of ULF, but the sound was as crisp as it gets!



Loud means little in this case besides I can adjust my gain. I hope this isn't the new "crisp", if it is then we're all screwed for any new releases. imho


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6510#post_22689244
> 
> 
> Loud means little in this case besides I can adjust my gain. I hope this isn't the new "crisp", if it is then we're all screwed for any new releases. imho



I agree, just put in a movie like Immortals and listen to the very first opening scene, very loud, clear, and you can feel the energy even before the subs kick in.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688514
> 
> 
> Define accuracy.
> 
> Some people here setup their systems with a different bandwidth than the one that is used in the production of a movie soundtrack. Once you make that change (AKA flat to 3 Hz) then you are not reproducing the soundtrack the way it was designed to be reproduced.
> 
> QUOTE:
> 
> "5. When you have a system that reproduces ULF, and are using the full frequency response of the system to calibrate your SPL using pink noise, and knowing what the standard is for most dub stages (talking about films here,) the variance from what most film makers and mixers intended is going to be a wildly varying experience for a lot of people
> 
> .....depending on how you calibrate your room, films that don't have any


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688275
> 
> 
> Products of the boom box era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most run a couple of dB hot though rather than "sky high way past the original sound designers intent".


I like this guy! You totally ignored the post about the bass on the DKR bd. Just because you turn it up a few db higher or SKY HIGH







does not change the sound of the soundtrack.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688674
> 
> 
> I read Marcs posts as well.
> 
> Bloated is bloated and no amount of calibration 'in home' work will help. It seems a number of people like that bloated oompf while other prefer detailed and seems some designers do as well.
> 
> We all have our preferences and one isn't more important than another except to ourselves.


+3!


----------



## kemiza

In all honesty I recall the bass from DKR sounds exactly the way I heard it in Imax. No, I'm not implying my system is just like the one in an Imax theater. That line would be too easy for everyone to jump on.


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6510#post_22690681
> 
> 
> In all honesty I recall the bass from DKR sounds exactly the way I heard it in Imax. No, I'm not implying my system is just like the one in an Imax theater. That line would be too easy for everyone to jump on.



Wow, I had already pounced. Caught myself midair.


----------



## kemiza

Ok back on topic gentlemen. Any upcoming movies out there we can't wait to rip apart in the bass department?


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fecund*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22685812
> 
> 
> watched TDKR completely yesterday. I heard no muddiness or anything negative. It was quite a good and challenging soundtrack. It was a 4/5 for me. When the "bat" comes out for the first time it found a new rattle in my HT I need to fix.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22686961
> 
> 
> Impressive soundtrack!
> 
> Pure and defined complexity in a new dimension - reference material.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688804
> 
> 
> Just to add my 2 cents in this discussion. If your system was set up correctly, TDKR, was the farthest thing from Bloated??? The Audio on this Movie was like a Sledge Hammer Pounding away from all sides of the Room!. Ok I agree it did not have allot of ULF, but the sound was as crisp as it gets!



In response to all the "naysayers" who described TDKR as *bloated*, I believe this is a perfect example of the "subjectivity" that comes into play on this thread. The varying opinions (I only listed *positive* opinions above because of the many and recent *negative* opinions) can not be explained by reading the graphs that have been posted, so why is there such a diversity of thought on this? Beats me!! All I can say is that I didn't hear any *boominess*; instead I heard nice *tight* bass that wasn't overdone or underdone (that's what I meant by precise/accurate). For those who care to read a host of other "positive opinions" on the audio (including LFE), here is Cinema Squid's site with multiple reviews of TDKR:

http://www.cinemasquid.com/blu-ray/movies/reviews?release-key=2a9fbb91-7b4f-4ff6-a5c6-b5bd3dfa39a2&view=table 


Let me add that my SVS sub is tuned flat down to 20 Hz and I used my Pioneer receiver's MCACC for calibration.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6510#post_22691269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fecund*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22685812
> 
> 
> watched TDKR completely yesterday. I heard no muddiness or anything negative. It was quite a good and challenging soundtrack. It was a 4/5 for me. When the "bat" comes out for the first time it found a new rattle in my HT I need to fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22686961
> 
> 
> Impressive soundtrack!
> 
> Pure and defined complexity in a new dimension - reference material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688804
> 
> 
> Just to add my 2 cents in this discussion. If your system was set up correctly, TDKR, was the farthest thing from Bloated??? The Audio on this Movie was like a Sledge Hammer Pounding away from all sides of the Room!. Ok I agree it did not have allot of ULF, but the sound was as crisp as it gets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In response to all the "naysayers" who described TDKR as *bloated*, I believe this is a perfect example of the "subjectivity" that comes into play on this thread. The varying opinions (I only listed *positive* opinions above because of the many an recent *negative* opinions) can not be explained by reading the graphs that have been posted, so why is there such a diversity of thought on this? Beats me!! All I can say is that I didn't hear any *boominess*; instead I heard nice *tight* bass that wasn't overdone or underdone (that's what I meant by precise/accurate). For those who care to read a host of other "positive opinions" on the audio (including LFE), here is Cinema Squid's site with mulitple reviews of TDKR:
> 
> http://www.cinemasquid.com/blu-ray/movies/reviews?release-key=2a9fbb91-7b4f-4ff6-a5c6-b5bd3dfa39a2&view=table
> 
> 
> Let me add that my SVS sub is tuned flat down to 20 Hz and I used my Pioneer receiver's MCACC for calibration.
Click to expand...


I dunno why the difference in opinions.

Mcacc does nothing for subs, (in case you weren't aware) it sets the trim level but that's all.

You liked it and that's what matters (for you







)


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6510#post_22691299
> 
> 
> You liked it and that's what matters (for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Guess what? I think you would like it too if you came and watched it (and listened to it) with me!


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smigro*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688357
> 
> 
> I just ordered myself a Rythmik FV15HP over the weekend and am expected to receive this Thursday. I cannot wait to get it all set up and dialed in and start to watch my BD collection all over again. I am coming from a cheap 8" Boston Acoustic sub from a satellite setup from years ago and expect big things with this beast of a sub that is on its way.
> 
> What would be your recommendation for the first movie I should play on it to give it a work out?



Terminator Salvation is a good sub test. Or TDK.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6510#post_22691269
> 
> 
> In response to all the "naysayers" who described TDKR as *bloated*, I believe this is a perfect example of the "subjectivity" that comes into play on this thread. The varying opinions (I only listed *positive* opinions above because of the many and recent *negative* opinions) can not be explained by reading the graphs that have been posted, so why is there such a diversity of thought on this? Beats me!! All I can say is that I didn't hear any *boominess*; instead I heard nice *tight* bass that wasn't overdone or underdone (that's what I meant by precise/accurate). For those who care to read a host of other "positive opinions" on the audio (including LFE), here is Cinema Squid's site with multiple reviews of TDKR:
> http://www.cinemasquid.com/blu-ray/movies/reviews?release-key=2a9fbb91-7b4f-4ff6-a5c6-b5bd3dfa39a2&view=table
> 
> Let me add that my SVS sub is tuned flat down to 20 Hz and I used my Pioneer receiver's MCACC for calibration.



I hafta mostly agree. Bass from my two HSU VTF-2 MK-4's on TDKR was as you described except I would't call it incredibly tight. Still great tho. I loved the soundtrack.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6510#post_22691475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6510#post_22691299
> 
> 
> You liked it and that's what matters (for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what? I think you would like it too if you came and watched it (and listened to it) with me!
Click to expand...


Only if you're a Hot red head.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6510#post_22690802
> 
> 
> Ok back on topic gentlemen. Any upcoming movies out there we can't wait to rip apart in the bass department?



Resident Evil Retribution! 


release date is Dec 21


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5820#post_22526242
> 
> 
> Check out *Triangle* for some FUN LFE and amazing surround work. LOTS of bass in this one and it seemed to dig pretty deep at times as well. Would be curious to see some charts of some of these moments. TOTAL mind **** of a movie to boot. I thought it was a very entertaining HT experience.



Yes indeed.....









Picked up my BR copy of this movie from FRYS for 5.00. Movie is silly, but the LFE is insane. While watching the movie, I'm like while what tha ????... was that ??










Why is it not on the rating list that ranges from 5-star to 2-1/2 star ? Just curious is all.....


----------



## freeyayo50

Triangle is 6.8/10 on imdb. Looks like a download to me.


----------



## bsoko2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6510#post_22691299
> 
> 
> I dunno why the difference in opinions.
> 
> Mcacc does nothing for subs, (in case you weren't aware) it sets the trim level but that's all.
> 
> You liked it and that's what matters (for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



I use a Dual Core 2.0 Anti Mode for my subs with MCACC and I'm down to 12 hz in a treated room.


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6510#post_22691299
> 
> 
> I dunno why the difference in opinions.
> 
> Mcacc does nothing for subs, (in case you weren't aware) it sets the trim level but that's all.
> 
> You liked it and that's what matters (for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Well,

I am using using ARC on my Rythmik Sub? ARC does an amazing job on subs!


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6510#post_22693624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6510#post_22691299
> 
> 
> I dunno why the difference in opinions.
> 
> Mcacc does nothing for subs, (in case you weren't aware) it sets the trim level but that's all.
> 
> You liked it and that's what matters (for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,
> 
> I am using using ARC on my Rythmik Sub? ARC does an amazing job on subs!
Click to expand...


I use SMS-1/REW for my dual HSU 15H's. I haven't heard anything bad about ARC. When Emotiva gets around to releasing their XMC-1 it will have a version of ARC (or a subset) iirc.


----------



## Bond 007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6510#post_22693624
> 
> 
> Well,
> 
> I am using using ARC on my Rythmik Sub? ARC does an amazing job on subs!


Interesting. As in Auto Return Channel?


----------



## bsoko2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bond 007*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6510#post_22693645
> 
> 
> Interesting. As in Auto Return Channel?



Is he talking about Anthem recievers with ARC?


----------



## crazy4daisy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bond 007*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6520_20#post_22693645
> 
> 
> Interesting. As in Auto Return Channel?



ARC as in Anthem Room Correction I would have thought.


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsoko2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6510#post_22694006
> 
> 
> Is he talking about Anthem recievers with ARC?



Yes,

I am referring to Anthems room correction tool. it works wonders on my sub as well as all the other speakers.


----------



## Snowmanick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480_60#post_22693641
> 
> 
> I use SMS-1/REW for my dual HSU 15H's. I haven't heard anything bad about ARC. When Emotiva gets around to releasing their XMC-1 it will have a version of ARC (or a subset) iirc.



Lonnie Vaughn told me they were using a version of TACT, not ARC, in their upcoming processors, when I spoke with him at RMAF.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6480#post_22688539
> 
> 
> You do not calibrate subwoofers using pink noise. Ever.



Thats is what we use to tune our subs (both when calibrating the frequency response and SPL (and Dolvy tunes our rooms.)


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6510#post_22695256
> 
> 
> Thats is what we use to tune our subs (both when calibrating the frequency response and SPL (and Dolvy tunes our rooms.)



The only thing you need are frequency sweeps, it shows everything you need to know. Pink noise alone will not suffice to callibrate a system. If that's the only thing they use to callibrate, it's very wrong.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6540#post_22695515
> 
> 
> The only thing you need are frequency sweeps, it shows everything you need to know. Pink noise alone will not suffice to callibrate a system. If that's the only thing they use to callibrate, it's very wrong.



The Dolby engineer who is next door tuning speakers for Atmos disagrees with the sentiment....


Frequency sweeps are OK, but need to be averaged and also won't show interaction between frequencies that can occur due to room modes.


I'm not here to argue about this, or how flat your system might be..... I just need to tell you that I trust what we've been doing for a long time, and the expertise of the engineers I've spoken to.


----------



## TimVG

I'd like to know how a frequency sweep would fail to show interaction between frequencies due to room modes? That doesn't make sense to me.


PS: Is that the same dolby engineer who advised on installing the 30hz ported subs?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6510#post_22690681
> 
> 
> In all honesty I recall the bass from DKR sounds exactly the way I heard it in Imax. No, I'm not implying my system is just like the one in an Imax theater.



Me too...almost...like beeing there







, but anyway

I had an opportunity to visit another "hometheater" today - to explore TDKR,

and I am still very impressed regarding the soundtrack in this movie.


This system is with Bowers & Wilkins 804D in front, wide & surround

and powered by Denon 4520 with Audyssey


----------



## Steveo1234

Looper:

Pretty damn good LFE in this one. Most of ir unexpected as well. Really curious what the waterfalls will tell us.


Movie was excellent by the way. Nice to watch a hollywood movie that crosses a few lines once in a while.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6540#post_22695865
> 
> 
> Me too...almost...like beeing there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but anyway
> 
> I had an opportunity to visit another "hometheater" today - to explore TDKR,
> 
> and I am still very impressed regarding the soundtrack in this movie.
> 
> This system is with Bowers & Wilkins 804D in front, wide & surround
> 
> and powered by Denon 4520 with Audyssey


I knew somebody would jump on that. At least copy the entire quote next time.







Btw is that the setup in your house?


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6540#post_22699158
> 
> 
> Looper:
> 
> Pretty damn good LFE in this one. Most of ir unexpected as well. Really curious what the waterfalls will tell us.
> 
> Movie was excellent by the way. Nice to watch a hollywood movie that crosses a few lines once in a while.



Yep, should be interesting. Unfiltered, good, clean output. I showed content to 6 Hz, which is where my response dives off a cliff.


Really good movie, too. Hadn't seen trailers for it before, so it was a nice end-of-year surprise.


----------



## SmokenAshes

Has anyone done charts for Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol? This movie feels like it has some strong mid bass from all the punches to the sand storm. But don't think I've felt anything lower than 20hz in this movie. Anyone else concur?


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## detroit1

Anthem ARC does a great job with all speakers but especially subs; it gives a smooth response if you measure different bass frequencies after running it


this is gives it a huge advantage over MCAAC, which I had before getting Anthem


The Anthem Receivers are worth getting just for the ARC feature itself


If you have multiple subs, room correction is a Must Have to get the maximum performance


----------



## detroit1

I don't know how low MI 4 Ghost goes, but it is a GREAT sounding movie; very punchy real bass


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6510#post_22691624
> 
> 
> Yes indeed.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my BR copy of this movie from FRYS for 5.00. Movie is silly, but the LFE is insane. While watching the movie, I'm like while what tha ????... was that ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it not on the rating list that ranges from 5-star to 2-1/2 star ? Just curious is all.....



The whole story is pretty good TBH. Its really complex and thought out. But I did have one question at the end, Why? Why did all those events happen with her, why are they even happening etc. Those were the areas the movie should have delved deeper into.


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6540#post_22695515
> 
> 
> The only thing you need are frequency sweeps, it shows everything you need to know. Pink noise alone will not suffice to callibrate a system. If that's the only thing they use to callibrate, it's very wrong.



In case you are interested, the guy you are talking to is http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0279892/ He has a fair amount of experience and mixes at a sound stage like this:

http://www.toddao.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=127&Itemid=163 


I don't actually know which Todd-AO soundstage he works on but the big uns are somewhat similar.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6540#post_22708122
> 
> 
> The whole story is pretty good TBH. Its really complex and thought out. But I did have one question at the end, Why? Why did all those events happen with her, why are they even happening etc. Those were the areas the movie should have delved deeper into.



I don't know.







However I do know that the LFE was Awesome !!!


----------



## drewTT

The Dark Knight Rises was spectacular. My favorite soundtrack of 2012 overall. I had my system up much higher then usual on this one and I couldn't stop grinning throughout the movie. The scenes with the "Bat" were my favorite...


----------



## mojomike

One very cool movie: Universal Soldier Day of Reckoning. While the plot made no sense to me whatsoever, the fight scenes were some of the best I've ever seen. Some pretty good bass too. Forget the plot and just enjoy the ride.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6510#post_22694778
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> I am referring to Anthems room correction tool. it works wonders on my sub as well as all the other speakers.


Plus 1. I love ARC for my subs.


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6540#post_22708270
> 
> 
> In case you are interested, the guy you are talking to is http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0279892/ He has a fair amount of experience and mixes at a sound stage like this:
> http://www.toddao.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=127&Itemid=163
> 
> I don't actually know which Todd-AO soundstage he works on but the big uns are somewhat similar.



I know who Marc is and what he does, and in no way do I discredit his work, he's a pro who is where he is and does what he does for a reason.

I think it's very nice of him to post on forums and give us an insight.


However, he's not the equipment/technical nut, he merely uses the tools presented to him. Other people make those decisions and implement them. So no, I do not withdraw anything I've said.

I still consider sweeps superior to pink noise and still think anything but a full range system is the way to go when mixing a film/music project. Some of those people might know what that content does without experiencing, but as Marc himself said, they are few. The mxing stage has to be the pinnacle in performance, afterall it's where the master mix is made. If even a handfull of home users have better, more capable systems than the pro's behind the desk, then whatever they have is not good enough in my view.


Again, nothing but respect to the man. I hope he continues to post on forums, he's very much appreciated.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6540#post_22706715
> 
> 
> Has anyone done charts for Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol? This movie feels like it has some strong mid bass from all the punches to the sand storm. But don't think I've felt anything lower than 20hz in this movie. Anyone else concur?



Yes, this chart is from chapter #5 and chapter #7....and as you can see....maybe it's time to upgrade your subsystem...?!


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6500_100#post_22695825
> 
> 
> The Dolby engineer who is next door tuning speakers for Atmos disagrees with the sentiment....
> 
> Frequency sweeps are OK, but need to be averaged and also won't show interaction between frequencies that can occur due to room modes.
> 
> I'm not here to argue about this, or how flat your system might be..... I just need to tell you that I trust what we've been doing for a long time, and the expertise of the engineers I've spoken to.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6500_100#post_22695856
> 
> 
> I'd like to know how a frequency sweep would fail to show interaction between frequencies due to room modes? That doesn't make sense to me.



I do not claim to be an expert, but just using logic skills I can see where pink noise would be better than sweeps.


Pink noise plays all frequencies at the same time, so each frequency has a chance to interact with every other frequency.


A sweep plays every frequency separately. So you might get a perfect flat EQ if you never had multiple frequencies playing at the same time, but in reality, many frequencies are playing at the same time for a majority of the time, so pink noise is a better approximation of actual program material.


I have a quick question for FilmMixer:

I spent some time doing sound reinforcement for small indoor concerts, and one thing I noticed is that the presence of an audience affected the sound significantly. But of course it would not be cool to do the pink noise test with a full house. LOL It is probably less dramatic in a movie theatre since the room tends to be sound treated, but still, is there an equation that is factored in when configuring a theatre to optimize it for a room full of people, or do you just make it flat empty, and assume it will still be pretty close when full?


----------



## javanpohl

A thought on "bloated" bass, just because you have a flat response doesn't mean your room is immune to reverb.


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6540#post_22715371
> 
> 
> I know who Marc is and what he does, and in no way do I discredit his work, he's a pro who is where he is and does what he does for a reason.
> 
> I think it's very nice of him to post on forums and give us an insight.
> 
> However, he's not the equipment/technical nut, he merely uses the tools presented to him. Other people make those decisions and implement them. So no, I do not withdraw anything I've said.
> 
> I still consider sweeps superior to pink noise and still think anything but a full range system is the way to go when mixing a film/music project. Some of those people might know what that content does without experiencing, but as Marc himself said, they are few. The mxing stage has to be the pinnacle in performance, afterall it's where the master mix is made. If even a handfull of home users have better, more capable systems than the pro's behind the desk, then whatever they have is not good enough in my view.
> 
> Again, nothing but respect to the man. I hope he continues to post on forums, he's very much appreciated.



You know he's consulted for Dolby and DTS, too? So you're thinking that after spending a few million on a mixing stage, the folks at Todd Ao aren't able to find engineers who can actually tune them properly? Or don't care enough to do so?


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6540#post_22715371
> 
> 
> I know who Marc is and what he does, and in no way do I discredit his work, he's a pro who is where he is and does what he does for a reason.
> 
> I think it's very nice of him to post on forums and give us an insight.
> 
> However, he's not the equipment/technical nut, he merely uses the tools presented to him. Other people make those decisions and implement them. So no, I do not withdraw anything I've said..



Tim.... I don't have an engineering degree (EE), and acoustics/physics is not my "specialty.."


But I'm not simply one who only sits down and doesn't have a deep understanding of how things work, how rooms are set up..


I didn't go to the Doby engineers I spoke to in response to your comments because I don't know if pink or sweeps are better.. the question I posed to them if there were issues in doing what you suggested....


Their four pertinent comments about using sweeps vs. noise were:


1.) It takes much longer than using pink (and produces no advantage vs. the time put in.).


2.) You must thke the results obtained when using sweeps and know how to average them properly to arrive at a flat response over the frequency range..


3.) Even if using sweeps you need to RTA with noise to see what interactions are present when playing something more than a pure tone.


4.) You need to check with pink and an RTA after you've averaged and compensated to see if there are any unexpected room interactions not experienced when doing the sweeps.


You made a comment ("they are they the same ones who speced 30Hz ported subs (paraphrasing)...


I guarantte you the two engineers I spoke with are among two of the brighest minds working in audio for film.


> Quote:
> I still consider sweeps superior to pink noise and still think anything but a full range system is the way to go when mixing a film/music project. Some of those people might know what that content does without experiencing, but as Marc himself said, they are few.



I can't reallly have any kind of debate because you have a definition of full range that is different than the film industry as a whole.


You want it to mean 5Hz-20kHz...


Again, not trying to start a debate...


The commonlyy accetped range of human auditory frequency response is 20-20kHz...


You know I don't agree with the need for


----------



## TimVG

As are my replies, Marc. Nothing but respect, I hope we're clear on that. And if I come of blunt from time to time, it's nothing personal, but sometimes you get a more in-depth reaction if you make some noise than simply ask a polite question.


And one could argue for days, but the proof is in the pudding. Take Dave (Bosso) for example, the digital LFE feed from the source material is extremely close to what he records with a calibrated microphone at the listening position, that's direct proof of a well calibrated system to me.


I'm not saying pink noise does not have it's place. But saying that it's better because it shows interaction between frequencies better.. I'm not too sure. First of all, will those interacting frequencies be part of all (or any) source material? What if they're not, and they're compensated for anyway? How far apart are those frequencies? Are we able to detect these interactions if they're in the audible domain? It's faster than using sweeps I'll give you that.


I agree we should let the equipment thing rest, we don't agree on certain topics, which is just fine. I'll just ask you one more question though. Have you seen some of the films, rich in ULF on a system that is able to reproduce them at reference? Have you then compared it with a high pass filter in place?


As always, thank you for contributing.


Tim


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6540#post_22717256
> 
> 
> I'm not saying pink noise does not have it's place.



This is what you said:


> Quote:
> Pink noise alone will not suffice to callibrate a system.



I disagree, and find it works pretty well.










> Quote:
> I agree we should let the equipment thing rest, we don't agree on certain topics, which is just fine. I'll just ask you one more question though. Have you seen some of the films, rich in ULF on a system that is able to reproduce them at reference? Have you then compared it with a high pass filter in place?



I don't desire to compare them.. I'm interested in hearing them as they were mixed on the stage..


I know what standard they were mixed to, and it doesn't include "rich ULF."


That's the big divide between you and I... you know what the standard is, and think the entire industry can/should/would easily conform to what _you_ think is important/desirable.


We're focused on different avenues of raising the quality of cinematic play back, be it Atmos, Auro 3d, etc, and the experience as a whole...


Again..


----------



## TimVG

Actually, that quote goes for calibrating a subwoofer or multiples into a system, in a home environment, as this is the home theatre section afterall. But fine, let's agree to disagree then.. There's more stuff I don't agree with, starting with those dreadful genelec monitors you guys use, talk about listening fatigue










But then again, I'm just really giving some of you guys a lot of credit, putting out great mixes with exactly that kind of equipment.


And yes, Dolby Atmos.. since when did full bandwith playback become more difficult to implement than to use dozens of extra speaker channels. I can see the 60.1 HT-in-a-box sets in the stores already


----------



## MKtheater

I will just say this, frequencies below 20hz exist in real life and on many movies, so why even bother changing it? I mean you can't get more accurate than real life as explosions and effects are concerned. If one wants to create a new sound for a movie and not include so be it but when an explosion goes off in real life I can guarantee you there are very low frequencies to add to the effect and in some movies they are missing, that is not accurate in my mind. To get all the "who wants a real explosion in our homes" out of the way we just turn it down. Go in your garage and slam your car door and feel the energy from it, why can't that happen on film? Realism is a good thing, of course, at 105 dBs and 115 dBs peak and not 130-150 dBs peak.


----------



## Shadowdane

Yah there are many things that produce ULF in real life... i live in an apartment and the sound of someone walking on hardwood in the apartment above shows up in Spectrum Lab if I'm capturing in room at around ~5-12Hz. Granted that is probably only at ~50-60db, but still ULF isn't only caused by explosions.


The people that have systems that can produce ULF at over 100db is probably less than 1% of the market though... so I can understand why studios don't bother to monitor down that low.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6540#post_22718476
> 
> 
> Go in your garage and slam your car door and feel the energy from it, why can't that happen on film?



It's happening on film - Hitman - chapter #16, when he parks the car outside - before the "shooting" takes place - and we love it











...recording was done long time ago...


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6540#post_22700248
> 
> 
> I knew somebody would jump on that. At least copy the entire quote next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw is that the setup in your house?



It's all about having fun - in a "hometheater" - no, this setup is not in my house, but at our local dealer - in one of their showrooms...


Did some testing today with a "new" disc - thanks to Superleo for this awesome collection of Bluray demo tracks








http://www.avsforum.com/t/1391873/reference-blu-ray-demo-disc-bd9-dvd-dl-media-bd50


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6540#post_22718476
> 
> 
> I will just say this, frequencies below 20hz exist in real life and on many movies, so why even bother changing it? I mean you can't get more accurate than real life as explosions and effects are concerned. If one wants to create a new sound for a movie and not include so be it but when an explosion goes off in real life I can guarantee you there are very low frequencies to add to the effect and in some movies they are missing, that is not accurate in my mind. To get all the "who wants a real explosion in our homes" out of the way we just turn it down. Go in your garage and slam your car door and feel the energy from it, why can't that happen on film? Realism is a good thing, of course, at 105 dBs and 115 dBs peak and not 130-150 dBs peak.


 

Some years ago I was unfortunate enough to be in a mainline train station in London when a terrorist bomb exploded. I was about 100 yards from the blast and, fortunately, shielded from it by structural brickwork. I can tell you that there is no HT system in the world that comes even close to approximating what I heard and felt on that day. I was instantly (temporarily) deafened and I felt the blast in my chest like I had been hit there very hard by a sledgehammer. People closer to the blast were lifted bodily and flung through the air, some tragically losing their lives in the process. I have no idea what the frequencies of the blast sound were, but I can definitely say that I will never hear them in a theatre - and nor would anyone want to as physical and psychological damage can easily ensue. We will never have (or want) an accurate portrayal of a 'real explosion in our homes'. At best we have a 'concept' of what an explosion is like - a sort of sanitised version if you will. 

 

I have no experience of close-quarter gunfire, but I am told by friends who have served in active military duty that the sound levels made by live weapon fire are incredibly loud - far louder than we can experience in our HTs - and again, it's fortunate that we don't - if someone opens fire with a powerful automatic weapon, 6 inches from your unprotected ear (as you often see in movies) you will suffer permanent hearing damage.  So I don't think 'realism' is the aim really - a realistic portrayal that meets our expectations is perhaps more accurate.


----------



## Vincent Kompany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6540#post_22719140
> 
> 
> It's all about having fun - in a "hometheater" - no, this setup is not in my house, but at our local dealer - in one of their showrooms...
> 
> Did some testing today with a "new" disc - thanks to Superleo for this awesome collection of Bluray demo tracks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1391873/reference-blu-ray-demo-disc-bd9-dvd-dl-media-bd50



what/where are the subwoofers?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6540#post_22719097
> 
> 
> It's happening on film - Hitman - chapter #16, when he parks the car outside - before the "shooting" takes place - and we love it



Just had to do a new recording with my recent settings for Spectrum Lab...


If we could have more movies recorded with the same frequency range...










Hitman - chapter #16


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vincent Kompany*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6570#post_22719266
> 
> 
> what/where are the subwoofers?



"Stacked" - behind the curtains...


----------



## Shadowdane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6540#post_22719251
> 
> 
> Some years ago I was unfortunate enough to be in a mainline train station in London when a terrorist bomb exploded. I was about 100 yards from the blast and, fortunately, shielded from it by structural brickwork. I can tell you that there is no HT system in the world that comes even close to approximating what I heard and felt on that day. I was instantly (temporarily) deafened and I felt the blast in my chest like I had been hit there very hard by a sledgehammer. People closer to the blast were lifted bodily and flung through the air, some tragically losing their lives in the process. I have no idea what the frequencies of the blast sound were, but I can definitely say that I will never hear them in a theatre - and nor would anyone want to as physical and psychological damage can easily ensue. We will never have (or want) an accurate portrayal of a 'real explosion in our homes'. At best we have a 'concept' of what an explosion is like - a sort of sanitised version if you will.
> 
> 
> I have no experience of close-quarter gunfire, but I am told by friends who have served in active military duty that the sound levels made by live weapon fire are incredibly loud - far louder than we can experience in our HTs - and again, it's fortunate that we don't - if someone opens fire with a powerful automatic weapon, 6 inches from your unprotected ear (as you often see in movies) you will suffer permanent hearing damage.  So I don't think 'realism' is the aim really - a realistic portrayal that meets our expectations is perhaps more accurate.



You were likely hit with a shockwave which can't be reproduced by a speaker... that is a single wave of pressure travelling through the air. As far as audio goes a shockwave would be under 1Hz and at very high pressure levels. And as you said you wouldn't want a HT system to reproduce audio like that unless you want your house torn apart. lol


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6540#post_22719251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6540#post_22718476
> 
> 
> I will just say this, frequencies below 20hz exist in real life and on many movies, so why even bother changing it? I mean you can't get more accurate than real life as explosions and effects are concerned. If one wants to create a new sound for a movie and not include so be it but when an explosion goes off in real life I can guarantee you there are very low frequencies to add to the effect and in some movies they are missing, that is not accurate in my mind. To get all the "who wants a real explosion in our homes" out of the way we just turn it down. Go in your garage and slam your car door and feel the energy from it, why can't that happen on film? Realism is a good thing, of course, at 105 dBs and 115 dBs peak and not 130-150 dBs peak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some years ago I was unfortunate enough to be in a mainline train station in London when a terrorist bomb exploded. I was about 100 yards from the blast and, fortunately, shielded from it by structural brickwork. I can tell you that there is no HT system in the world that comes even close to approximating what I heard and felt on that day. I was instantly (temporarily) deafened and I felt the blast in my chest like I had been hit there very hard by a sledgehammer. People closer to the blast were lifted bodily and flung through the air, some tragically losing their lives in the process. I have no idea what the frequencies of the blast sound were, but I can definitely say that I will never hear them in a theatre - and nor would anyone want to as physical and psychological damage can easily ensue. We will never have (or want) an accurate portrayal of a 'real explosion in our homes'. At best we have a 'concept' of what an explosion is like - a sort of sanitised version if you will.
> 
> 
> I have no experience of close-quarter gunfire, but I am told by friends who have served in active military duty that the sound levels made by live weapon fire are incredibly loud - far louder than we can experience in our HTs - and again, it's fortunate that we don't - if someone opens fire with a powerful automatic weapon, 6 inches from your unprotected ear (as you often see in movies) you will suffer permanent hearing damage.  So I don't think 'realism' is the aim really - a realistic portrayal that meets our expectations is perhaps more accurate.
Click to expand...


I can tell you that there is a reason why I wear hearing protection when i'm firing my .338 win mag. It's loud.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6540#post_22717016
> 
> 
> I can't reallly have any kind of debate because you have a definition of full range that is different than the film industry as a whole.
> 
> You want it to mean 5Hz-20kHz...
> 
> Again, not trying to start a debate...
> 
> The commonlyy accetped range of human auditory frequency response is 20-20kHz...
> 
> You know I don't agree with the need for


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6540#post_22718211
> 
> 
> Actually, that quote goes for calibrating a subwoofer or multiples into a system, in a home environment, as this is the home theatre section afterall. But fine, let's agree to disagree then.. There's more stuff I don't agree with, starting with those dreadful genelec monitors you guys use, talk about listening fatigue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again, I'm just really giving some of you guys a lot of credit, putting out great mixes with exactly that kind of equipment.
> 
> And yes, Dolby Atmos.. since when did full bandwith playback become more difficult to implement than to use dozens of extra speaker channels. I can see the 60.1 HT-in-a-box sets in the stores already



Tim.. again, you use backhanded comments....


We do just fine on our "that kind of equipment.."


I don't need to defend how or why our business and industry has decided to monitor, calibrate, etc...


We do put out great mixes despite our best to muck it up but not monitoring ULF or using Genelec's as near fields....










You're right.... I'll agree to disagree....


Best. Marc.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6570#post_22719479
> 
> 
> Hi Marc,
> 
> Please help me understand something...
> 
> The Dolby spec for a "full range" channel is 3 Hz to 20 kHz, correct?
> 
> If mixing control rooms are limited to 20 to 30 Hz reproduction capability, how does the infrasonic content get into the soundtrack? We know it's there because we can measure it, as many have done in this thread. Does the "sound designer" create an effect with infrasonic content, but the mixer only monitors the "sonic" portion of it? If that is the case, how can the mixer be sure that the effect was recorded at the proper level? *Wouldn't the mixer want to be able to monitor the entire bandwidth of the effect to be sure it was recorded correctly*?
> 
> Thanks for your insights.
> 
> Craig



No.. that is the Dolby spec for recording bandwidth, not reproduction capability.


Most designers I've talked to can't monitor that content... most sound design rooms in our company don't go much lower than 15Hz, and others I've spoken to at other companies concur.


I'm not going to answer the bold question because we've been down this road too many times to count, and then people like Tim point out how much better their rooms are and we should all cater to that ideal.


That position presupposed the notion that everyone thinks that ULF content is valuable in capture, playback and reproduction... that conclusion is an opinion, and not a fact.


----------



## MKtheater

I guess someone did not read my whole post. I said we don't want real levels of explosions, etc... 105 dBs and 115 dBs is good enough for me but like the real thing, unfiltered. I still enjoy movies that are filtered, old, etc... But I don't use them for audio demos. I have watched Avengers 5 times in my theater and enjoy it very much, I just don't put it in for a sub demo when I have many others with better. If avengers had the bass of FOTP, WOTW, or TIH it would be my go to demo for sure!


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6570#post_22719522
> 
> 
> No.. that is the Dolby spec for recording bandwidth, not reproduction capability.
> 
> Most designers I've talked to can't monitor that content... most sound design rooms in our company don't go much lower than 15Hz, and others I've spoken to at other companies concur.
> 
> I'm not going to answer the bold question because we've been down this road too many times to count, and then people like Tim point out how much better their rooms are and we should all cater to that ideal.
> 
> That position presupposed the notion that everyone thinks that ULF content is valuable in capture, playback and reproduction... that conclusion is an opinion, and not a fact.


Marc, I'm still confused... if the sound designers can't get below 15 Hz, how does the content below that get into the mix? We have plenty of examples of sub-10 Hz content in movies. If the film industry says it can't do that and doesn't monitor it, how does it get in there?


Craig


----------



## TimVG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6570#post_22719485
> 
> 
> Tim.. again, you use backhanded comments....
> 
> We do just fine on our "that kind of equipment.."
> 
> I don't need to defend how or why our business and industry has decided to monitor, calibrate, etc...
> 
> We do put out great mixes despite our best to muck it up but not monitoring ULF or using Genelec's as near fields....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.... I'll agree to disagree....
> 
> Best. Marc.



Marc


Please don't take my comments from a technical viewpoint as a personal insult, as I stated before, nothing but respect to your work.


And you're correct that whatever equipment is being used is none of our business. The only outcome of said equipment I regret is that certain material is getting filtered because on said equipment the effects go unnoticed and are perceived as a waste of dynamic range.


I do not believe I'm more skilled than a dolby technician, my statements come from personal preferences on which I try to keep an open but analytical mind.


Also note that English is not my native language and that some things are a bit more difficult for me to explain.


I believe we've gotten off on a wrong foot here. I apologize for equipment or method bashing, it's a discussion based on preference which never end well. Instead I'd like to work constructive, perhaps if some pro's like yourself could support us here, less material would get filtered to no ill effect whatsoever.


PS: I see you're working on riddick.. Hope you get 5 stars;-)


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimVG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6570#post_22719855
> 
> 
> Marc
> 
> Please don't take my comments from a technical viewpoint as a personal insult, as I stated before, nothing but respect to your work.
> 
> And you're correct that whatever equipment is being used is none of our business. The only outcome of said equipment I regret is that certain material is getting filtered because on said equipment the effects go unnoticed and are perceived as a waste of dynamic range.
> 
> I do not believe I'm more skilled than a dolby technician, my statements come from personal preferences on which I try to keep an open but analytical mind.
> 
> Also note that English is not my native language and that some things are a bit more difficult for me to explain.
> 
> I believe we've gotten off on a wrong foot here. I apologize for equipment or method bashing, it's a discussion based on preference which never end well. Instead I'd like to work constructive, perhaps if some pro's like yourself could support us here, less material would get filtered to no ill effect whatsoever.
> 
> PS: I see you're working on riddick.. Hope you get 5 stars;-)



Tim.. no offense was taken, no need to apologize... I've also got quite a sense of humor, and don't take most things to heart (even with a rolleyes emoticon.







)


And no wrong feet... having conversations and debates online is difficult, and I've had the pleasure of meeting many people from AVS in person..


"Riddick" is big in a couple of places.. lots of creatures, lots of guns.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6570#post_22719834
> 
> 
> Marc, I'm still confused... if the sound designers can't get below 15 Hz, how does the content below that get into the mix? We have plenty of examples of sub-10 Hz content in movies. If the film industry says it can't do that and doesn't monitor it, how does it get in there?
> 
> Craig



A lot of them (a generalization to be sure) can't monitor that low.. you don't need to be able to hear the content to put it into the track.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6570#post_22720058
> 
> 
> A lot of them (a generalization to be sure) can't monitor that low.. you don't need to be able to hear the content to put it into the track.


OK, but how do you know it's at the right level if you can't monitor it it? Do you just make sure you don't get any "overs" and accept whatever you get below that?


Edit: Do you ever look at spectrographs of the content to "see" what is recorded?


Craig


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6570#post_22719522
> 
> 
> 
> That position presupposed the notion that everyone thinks that ULF content is valuable in capture, playback and reproduction... that conclusion is an opinion, and not a fact.



As evidenced in Super 8 and countless other great bass movies.


----------



## myav6000

Not to fuel the flame here.. as I understand most theaters can't generate much below 20hz. I wonder if most soundtrack monitoring process don't pay much attention to ULF has anything to do with it..how many theaters actually use low-tuned (below 12hz for instance) ported subs?


The speclab graphs below are what I captured in an local theater which was regarded to be one of the most dynamic theaters , from the Hobbit (Timestamp starts from the first heard voice,please ignore the noise below 20Hz).


12'04" Part 1"

 


~Part2
 




1hr51'25" Part 1
 


~Part 2


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myav6000*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6570#post_22720910
> 
> 
> .how many theaters actually use low-tuned (below 12hz for instance) ported subs?]


AFAIK none. They'd be too big and it would require too many of them, along with the amps to drive them. High output below 20Hz is mainly sourced by cabin gain, and theaters are too large for cabin gain to exist. The systems are high passed to prevent speaker damage, and that being the case there's no need to worry about what below 20Hz content is there since it won't get past the high pass filters anyway.


----------



## SbWillie

Most theaters hit in the 40s and rarely go lower. Here, the only theater that truly hits even into the 30s or lower is the Warren(their new $20M WC IMAX hits in the 20s although seating position varies the experience)

. You can't tell me the Hobbit only goes into the 40s!


----------



## SmokenAshes

Don't they remix the audio for the bluray and dvd FOR home use?


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6570#post_22719522
> 
> 
> That position presupposed the notion that everyone thinks that ULF content is valuable in capture, playback and reproduction... that conclusion is an opinion, and not a fact.



Sorry if this has been asked before, but, im very curious. Have you heard a movie with lots of ULF on a system that could reproduce it? If so, what did you think of it?


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6570#post_22719375
> 
> 
> You were likely hit with a shockwave which can't be reproduced by a speaker... that is a single wave of pressure travelling through the air. As far as audio goes a shockwave would be under 1Hz and at very high pressure levels. And as you said you wouldn't want a HT system to reproduce audio like that unless you want your house torn apart. lol


Quite likely. But it was also loud enough to deafen me completely for a little while and left my ears ringing for much longer. It was the loudest thing I have ever heard.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6570#post_22719451
> I can tell you that there is a reason why I wear hearing protection when i'm firing my .338 win mag. It's loud.


 

Yes, that was my point. If our audio systems reproduced that noise at real-life levels, we'd have to wear ear defenders every time we watched a Michael Bay movie


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6570#post_22719615
> 
> 
> I guess someone did not read my whole post. I said we don't want real levels of explosions, etc... 105 dBs and 115 dBs is good enough for me but like the real thing, unfiltered. I still enjoy movies that are filtered, old, etc... But I don't use them for audio demos. I have watched Avengers 5 times in my theater and enjoy it very much, I just don't put it in for a sub demo when I have many others with better. If avengers had the bass of FOTP, WOTW, or TIH it would be my go to demo for sure!


I agree. I wasn't trying to contradict you, but just adding another perspective and pointing out that our HTs are not really designed to achieve, nor capable of, realistic levels, at least so far as explosions are concerned.

 

When you said: *"but when an explosion goes off in real life I can guarantee you there are very low frequencies to add to the effect and in some movies they are missing, that is not accurate in my mind. To get all the "who wants a real explosion in our homes" out of the way we just turn it down." *

 

... I did interpret that as you implying that we could get close to 'realistic' on explosions. Apologies if I misunderstood you.


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6570#post_22721338
> 
> 
> Don't they remix the audio for the bluray and dvd FOR home use?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



No. remastering is becoming more prevalent, and changes can be made in frequency (witness the Master and Commander highpass filter) but after spending many many thousands of dolars to get the mix the director and producer like, they don't turn a new mixer loose with all 300 wsome odd channels of audio to do it again.


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6570#post_22721631
> 
> 
> I agree. I wasn't trying to contradict you, but just adding another perspective and pointing out that our HTs are not really designed to achieve, nor capable of, realistic levels, at least so far as explosions are concerned.


If you've ever been aboard a naval vessel doing live fire with 8 inch or larger guns you know that the decks are cleared first, not for ear protection, but so that crew won't be thrown overboard by the concussion.


----------



## Rod2486

I just watched X-men First Class last night and that is without a doubt the movie with more ULF than any other that i have seen to date! The movie is basically start to finish of just sub 20hz content. I set my VTF 15H to its deepest extension setting and the whole movie it was just shaking everything. You couldnt hear it really just feel it and watch the lights bounce around. That movie definitely had the woofer going crazy. Any time Magneto is using his powers expect some deep deep bass, and he uses them alot in the movie.


To date it was my favorite movie as far as bass goes out of all the 5 star moivies I have seen so far and I have seen almost all of them. It also was a very good movie in itself in my eyes.


If anyone wants to test there subwoofer out with some low content this is the one you want to watch. I couldnt imagine how amazing this movie would be with a real high performance sub that digs much lower and harder than my VTF 15H, say something like a Submersive HP. It would probably break something.


----------



## dominguez1


Just watched 1/2 of Total Recall last night...

 

This one is a bass fest! To my ears and body, this one is run HOT like Tron, and digs deep! It's got a nice array of some strong FR sweeps, but also has good upper bass. Half way through, I'd give it a 4.5...going to have to add this title to the library!

 

I know there was some initial reviews before the blu-ray release that were average...not sure if the blu-ray is different, but this one has bass/ULF in spades!

 

Has anyone spec lab'd this one yet? The opening scene is a great one, and when he first goes into ReKall during the fight scene was also impressive! Hopefully, the second half is just as good.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Fitzmaurice*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6570#post_22721060
> 
> 
> AFAIK none. They'd be too big and it would require too many of them, along with the amps to drive them. High output below 20Hz is mainly sourced by cabin gain, and theaters are too large for cabin gain to exist. The systems are high passed to prevent speaker damage, and that being the case there's no need to worry about what below 20Hz content is there since it won't get past the high pass filters anyway.



You and I know this is crap but true. Just think, they use 4-8 subs from JBL and each one costs $1000. So $4000-$8000, if you can somehow contract them with THT's and for the same price you can put in 26 of them. Oh wait, you need to make money so let's say they are $700 each. That means they could put in 11 THT's which would get(based on my F-20's) about 130 dBs at 20hz outside so with no room gain they can generate 130 dBs at 2 meters at 20hz. Now we have theaters that can have 20hz output at reference! Of course most are built with the name brand subs which can't get low so why bother mixing low when the equipment can't. I accept that if a recording never had ULF's in the mix then so be it, I don't like the filtering of content that is on the recording to begin with.


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6570#post_22722159
> 
> 
> You and I know this is crap but true. Just think, they use 4-8 subs from JBL and each one costs $1000. So $4000-$8000, if you can somehow contract them with THT's and for the same price you can put in 26 of them. Oh wait, you need to make money so let's say they are $700 each. That means they could put in 11 THT's which would get(based on my F-20's) about 130 dBs at 20hz outside so with no room gain they can generate 130 dBs at 2 meters at 20hz. Now we have theaters that can have 20hz output at reference! Of course most are built with the name brand subs which can't get low so why bother mixing low when the equipment can't. I accept that if a recording never had ULF's in the mix then so be it, I don't like the filtering of content that is on the recording to begin with.



Heck with two meters. To be within 50 feet of me in my usual commercial theaters, they'd have to be on the sidewalls, so you'd have to beef up said walls to reduce bleed through to the adjoining theater, put a false wall in front of the subs, and remove enough seating to keep the aisle legal under the fire codes. And the various subs won't add 6 dB each when no longer colocated, so one of the "hey, I can actually get broad flat response in the bass" benefits of a commercial theater (room too big for cabin gain or nodes to control bass response) gets eliminated by the interaction of multiple subs at multiple locations fighting each other.


And while I cannot in any way speak for Bill, I know a lot of his work is in music reproduction (and bass instrument reproduction) where flat to 40 Hz is not necessarily a desirable trait(!), or at least not commonly provided. Let alone flat to or below 20 Hz. Yet somehow those fools at my local dance and live music bars are able to find the beat and dance (well at least some of them are - there's always somebody who seems to hear the proverbial different drummer more clearly than the actual drummer)


----------



## capricorn kid

This looks like it might be worth checking out in the theaters. Another heavy big bass movie might be on the way......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K529HU8bB8A


----------



## saprano

I just finished Underworld Awakening. The bass in this movie is intense! When i turned on the lights after it was finished, i saw my sub had movied up from its spot a couple of inches. Haha. I have it on a subdude too.


Whats the lowest this movie went?


----------



## D.T.MIKE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6570#post_22722114
> 
> 
> Just watched 1/2 of Total Recall last night...
> 
> 
> This one is a bass fest! To my ears and body, this one is run HOT like Tron, and digs deep! It's got a nice array of some strong FR sweeps, but also has good upper bass. Half way through, I'd give it a 4.5...going to have to add this title to the library!
> 
> 
> I know there was some initial reviews before the blu-ray release that were average...not sure if the blu-ray is different, but this one has bass/ULF in spades!
> 
> 
> Has anyone spec lab'd this one yet? The opening scene is a great one, and when he first goes into ReKall during the fight scene was also impressive! Hopefully, the second half is just as good.


Agreed 100%! This movie is indeed a bass feast with tons of material to satisfy us bass heads. For those with wife "constraints" I recommend a once over viewing when the house is empty.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22725323
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed 100%! This movie is indeed a bass feast with tons of material to satisfy us bass heads. For those with wife "constraints" I recommend a once over viewing when the house is empty.


Just got finished with the other 1/2 of Total Recall. I'm confirming my 4.5 rating...might be even a 5...need to listen at reference to firm that up.

 

As soon as I saw the director: Len Wiseman, it started to make a lot more sense to me. Kate, great bass...both run HOT! 







 Like the last Underworld, but more ULF. Love the sweeps in this one...some of them dig very low IMO. Also love the usage and variation of the LF and ULF!


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22725037
> 
> 
> I just finished Underworld Awakening. The bass in this movie is intense! When i turned on the lights after it was finished, i saw my sub had movied up from its spot a couple of inches. Haha. I have it on a subdude too.
> 
> Whats the lowest this movie went?



My favorite scene for bass, is the one when the Super Lycan, first appeared onscreen.

The entire room shook and I thought that all my windows would shatter at any moment!


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22725037
> 
> 
> I just finished Underworld Awakening. The bass in this movie is intense! When i turned on the lights after it was finished, i saw my sub had movied up from its spot a couple of inches. Haha. I have it on a subdude too.
> 
> Whats the lowest this movie went?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22726155
> 
> 
> My favorite scene for bass, is the one when the Super Lycan, first appeared onscreen.
> 
> The entire room shook and I thought that all my windows would shatter at any moment!



I ordered this and Immortals yesterday as well as picking up Percy Jackson. If Underworld Awakening has better LFE than Percy then my PB-13 is in for a treat!










Edit: The Art of Flight is another great disc, for LFE as well as PQ.


----------



## D.T.MIKE

Got to watchTotal Recall at my preferred listening levels this morning...demo material IMO. Some of the sweeps go low and strong, like when you can feel the bass at first and then works it's way up until you can hear it.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22728656
> 
> 
> Got to watchTotal Recall at my preferred listening levels this morning...demo material IMO. Some of the sweeps go low and strong, like when you can feel the bass at first and then works it's way up until you can hear it.



+1 When my walls vibrate with no tone then I know it's low. In my case i'm only good for 13hz before I drop off.


----------



## Steveo1234

Total recall 2012.

Giving it a solid 4.5 stars.

Excellent executions as well as the rest of the soundtrack being so well done that I could pretty much turn it up as much as I wanted to without being harsh.


Would love to see a waterfall of when the "helicopter" ´takes off. That was an INTENSE wave of energy I havnt felt since Underworld..


----------



## Brian Fineberg

agreed with TR it was a GREAT bass movie....my favortie bass moment was when
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) he saw his friend trying to convince him everything wasnt real..he looked at him and said he is still at Rekall...wow sick bass sweep there!


----------



## 465784678

Looper is a great one to check out. It provides a lot of goodies!







Will definitely like to see some charts on this movie.


----------



## Smigro

N00B alert...what movie is TIH. I tried googling it and could not come up with anything except for some low budget love movie.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

The Incredible Hulk


----------



## Smigro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22731392
> 
> 
> The Incredible Hulk



Thanks, just bought that on BD. Can't wait to give my new FV15HP a workout with it over the holiday.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22729968
> 
> 
> Would love to see a waterfall of when the "helicopter" ´takes off. That was an INTENSE wave of energy I havnt felt since Underworld..



Total Recall - chapter #14


"helicopter" take off is the middle section of this graph...


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22729968
> 
> 
> That was an INTENSE wave of energy I havnt felt since Underworld..



Are you referring to _Underworld: Awakening_, when the Super Lycan first appeared onscreen?


----------



## D.T.MIKE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22728986
> 
> 
> +1 When my walls vibrate with no tone then I know it's low. In my case i'm only good for 13hz before I drop off.


13hz is pretty darn impressive sputter1, especially when reproduced at meaningful levels! I have always been of the opinion that solid down to 15hz is golden and anything below that is icing on the cake.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22732249
> 
> 
> Total Recall - chapter #14
> 
> "helicopter" take off is the middle section of this graph...


Thanks for the graph Flageborg, that definitely confirms what several of us have reported or should I say have felt!


----------



## MKtheater

DTmike,

What's up? How is everything? I have not watched TR yet in the theater but that one graph shows it is full bandwidth, nice! BTW, I am up to 130 dBs at 10hz now! Not sure about 5 hz limits though.


----------



## D.T.MIKE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22733241
> 
> 
> DTmike,
> 
> What's up? How is everything? I have not watched TR yet in the theater but that one graph shows it is full bandwidth, nice! BTW, I am up to 130 dBs at 10hz now! Not sure about 5 hz limits though.


Doing great hope you are to! Been very busy and have had little time to post till now. 130 dbs at 10 hz...damn thats nice and set at the level it needs to be to have usable output at that range. Wait till you watch TR, it will reward you for all the hard work you have put in your system in your effort at full range audio reproduction!


----------



## the_abbot

Just watched a documentary film called 'Where the trail ends'. WOW! Some great LFE moments in this one! Have any of you guys seen it?


----------



## pokekevin

J ust got back from zero dark thirty. Liked it. Its a thriller not an action film. Bass wise there was some nice midbass. In the second half of the film. Some good bass during the helo take off. But overall nothing intense. I did however like the dynamics. 9/10


----------



## fecund

Just got the demo disc and watched the FOTP plane crash. What a brilliant demo of ULF. I actually liked all the preceding bass before the actual crash.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fecund*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22735223
> 
> 
> Just got the demo disc and watched the FOTP plane crash. What a brilliant demo of ULF. I actually liked all the preceding bass before the actual crash.



This disc was my first time experiencing that FOTP plane crash as well! What a jaw-dropper!!!


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22735096
> 
> 
> J ust got back from zero dark thirty. Liked it. Its a thriller not an action film. Bass wise there was some nice midbass. In the second half of the film. Some good bass during the helo take off. But overall nothing intense. I did however like the dynamics. 9/10



Did you enjoy it as much as Hurt Locker? (assuming you liked it )


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22735242
> 
> 
> Did you enjoy it as much as Hurt Locker? (assuming you liked it )



Hurt Locker was a decent film to me. Felt like it dragged on.


But Zero Dark Thirty imho had better pacing. Not the best but still good if that makes any sense lol. Its a film about finding him, not killing him. Even my girlfriend liked the film!


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22735374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22735242
> 
> 
> Did you enjoy it as much as Hurt Locker? (assuming you liked it )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurt Locker was a decent film to me. Felt like it dragged on.
> 
> 
> But Zero Dark Thirty imho had better pacing. Not the best but still good if that makes any sense lol. Its a film about finding him, not killing him. Even my girlfriend liked the film!
Click to expand...


I asked because i'm big fan of Hurt locker.


No money shot? I guess it's not important since we know the ending.


----------



## pokekevin

Don't get me wrong I liked the hurt locker but its hard to compare these two films even though it was directed by the same person.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22735478
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong I liked the hurt locker but its hard to compare these two films even though it was directed by the same person.



I was meaning in the audio/visual sense. I'm looking for it to hit blu-ray


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22735813
> 
> 
> I was meaning in the audio/visual sense. I'm looking for it to hit blu-ray



AWESOME dynamics. scared the crap out of me during a few scenes. Only real bass was the helicopter scenes. Not overdone like some films but jsut there to add to the immersion


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22735391
> 
> 
> I guess it's not important since we know the ending.



Hey-no spoilers


----------



## RugerRell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pretsam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22731208
> 
> 
> Looper is a great one to check out. It provides a lot of goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will definitely like to see some charts on this movie.



Agreed!!! Awesome dynamics too. What did you think when
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) the kid fell down the stairs? I thought I felt some real deep stuff there. Hope someone makes some graphs of that scene.


----------



## SbWillie

ANyone up for graphing the Bat intro from DKR??


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RugerRell*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22736365
> 
> 
> Agreed!!! Awesome dynamics too. What did you think when
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) the kid fell down the stairs? I thought I felt some real deep stuff there. Hope someone makes some graphs of that scene.



Oh ya for sure! Then the scene right at the end there was some nice stuff and a short sweep that felt pretty low. Really interested to see some graphs on this movie. I felt there was some real nice bass throughout the whole movie. I almost felt there was a little to much but it was really enjoyable.


----------



## walke108




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SbWillie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6630#post_22738063
> 
> 
> ANyone up for graphing the Bat intro from DKR??



Check out post 6477...the second graph that says "end of Chapter 5." I verified that's the Bat scene although not labeled in the post.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22726155
> 
> 
> My favorite scene for bass, is the one when the Super Lycan, first appeared onscreen.
> 
> The entire room shook and I thought that all my windows would shatter at any moment!



The foot steps of the super Lucan were really amped up in low bass. My room shook just as much as yours did it seems.










What are people's opinions on wrath of the titans? I thought underworld was better.


So far I think battle Los Angeles has the most aggressive bass I've ever heard. Thoughts?


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6630#post_22739895
> 
> 
> The foot steps of the super Lucan were really amped up in low bass. My room shook just as much as yours did it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are people's opinions on wrath of the titans? I thought underworld was better.
> 
> So far I think battle Los Angeles has the most aggressive bass I've ever heard. Thoughts?



Battle LA was such a terrible movie that I could got finish watching the movie. It was by far one of the worst movies I've partially watched in my lifetime. Bass or no bass.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SbWillie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6630#post_22738063
> 
> 
> ANyone up for graphing the Bat intro from DKR??


 The Dark Knight Rises - chapter #1- spectrum lab graph


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6630#post_22740111
> 
> 
> Battle LA was such a terrible movie that I could got finish watching the movie. It was by far one of the worst movies I've partially watched in my lifetime. Bass or no bass.



I didn't think it was that bad hahah


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6630#post_22741186
> 
> 
> I didn't think it was that bad hahah



+1


It was not good but not so bad that it was unbearable


----------



## ReneV

I, too, got annoyed with it, not least the laziness of the writing. It was so blatant in how it set up its own action sequences that almost everything was either giving or given away ahead of time. Female character is slow, male character has to help; BOOM: male character gets killed for the trouble. Kids not being allowed on helicopter; BOOM: helicopter goes boom.


And, the misogyny! Good grief, the misogyny!


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ReneV*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6630#post_22741427
> 
> 
> I, too, got annoyed with it, not least the laziness of the writing. It was so blatant in how it set up its own action sequences that almost everything was either giving or given away ahead of time. Female character is slow, male character has to help; BOOM: male character gets killed for the trouble. Kids not being allowed on helicopter; BOOM: helicopter goes boom.
> 
> And, the misogyny! Good grief, the misogyny!



Yeah I agree lots of it was very predictable


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ReneV*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6630#post_22741427
> 
> 
> I, too, got annoyed with it, not least the laziness of the writing. It was so blatant in how it set up its own action sequences that almost everything was either giving or given away ahead of time. Female character is slow, male character has to help; BOOM: male character gets killed for the trouble. Kids not being allowed on helicopter; BOOM: helicopter goes boom.
> 
> And, the misogyny! Good grief, the misogyny!



"That's entertainment."


Nobody is going accuse "Battle LA" of anything more than what it was, a "B" flix.


As far as "Aliens Taking Over The World" movies that deserve Home Theater viewing, "Battle LA" (fiction) was one of the best down to earth versions recently presented. But that's one viewer's opinion over that of many.


Considering "Battle LA" was unquestionably considered a "B" flix, on that level, I give all; the sound track, plot and presentation, high marks.


(As a vet I post, if one has ever been out on Ops, for the most part, everything is predictable except, when.)


-


----------



## SmokenAshes

No IMO Battle LA wasn't bad, it was decent. The title of worst movie ever made goes to Doom. That movie was down right epic in the horrendous category.


----------



## freeyayo50

Dredd has some killer bass moments. 4.5/5. It has good hi to low sweeps.


----------



## SbWillie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6630#post_22740300
> 
> The Dark Knight Rises - chapter #1- spectrum lab graph


Thanks...do you happen to have the cornered Batman/Bat (first scene of the flying Bat) flying out of the alley scene?


----------



## walke108




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SbWillie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6630#post_22743607
> 
> 
> Thanks...do you happen to have the cornered Batman/Bat (first scene of the flying Bat) flying out of the alley scene?



As I said before, check post 6477...it's the one that states, end of chapter 5.


----------



## Ashi777

.


----------



## wkingincharge

We decided to give the New Spider Man a spin today and its like opening a surprise gift lol!! if I run the subs a little hotter than usual.Overall not a bad movie at all actually one person liked it more than the original. Go figure!!


The preview for Total Recall before Spider Man looked really good so that may be this weekends movie attraction.


----------



## Benz63amg

i wanted to u guys, on your reciever's, do u guys have DYNAMIC EQ?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamonsasa*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6630#post_22743955
> 
> 
> i wanted to u guys, on your reciever's, do u guys have DYNAMIC EQ?


Audyssey Dyn EQ? Yea. I have my ref set to -5 for it


----------



## Benz63amg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6630#post_22743962
> 
> 
> Audyssey Dyn EQ? Yea. I have my ref set to -5 for it



yup thats what i ment, so you have dynamic eq set to -5 for Movies? can you please clarify on why you chose -5 and not 0? as in do you think that having the reference level offset at 0 results in dynamic eq applying too much boost for the bass?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamonsasa*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6630#post_22744045
> 
> 
> yup thats what i ment, so you have dynamic eq set to -5 for Movies? can you please clarify on why you chose -5 and not 0? as in do you think that having the reference level offset at 0 results in dynamic eq applying too much boost for the bass?



IMHO,

when it was set to 0 (I listened at -15mv) the bass sounded boomy. At -5 it was just about right for my tastes. I rarely watch TV so I never know what to set it at for that stuff. For music, I turn it off completely.


----------



## Benz63amg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6630#post_22744085
> 
> 
> IMHO,
> 
> when it was set to 0 (I listened at -15mv) the bass sounded boomy. At -5 it was just about right for my tastes. I rarely watch TV so I never know what to set it at for that stuff. For music, I turn it off completely.



i see, i think i agree with you. i do find some action scences kindda boomy at times,, for cable tv or sattelite you should set it to 10db as thats the reference level tv material is mixed at.


for games im not sure what the proper setting to set it to would be so i just left it at 0, for music i have it set to 10db, i tried turning it off for music but i think music sounds better with dynamic eq on with reference level 10db..


can someone else chime in.. ? what reference level do u guys use with movies/blurays?


----------



## djoberg

The credits are rolling on _Ice Age: Continental Drift_ and I must say....that's one of the worst, if not the worst, audio tracks I've heard in animated Blu-ray, especially the LFE. It will be lucky to get 2 Stars.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SbWillie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6630#post_22743607
> 
> 
> Thanks...do you happen to have the cornered Batman/Bat (first scene of the flying Bat) flying out of the alley scene?



Yes....end of chapter #5


----------



## Steveo1234

Dredd 2012.

Solid 4 stars. Really good. Excellent use of LFE and the rest of the audio is so well done you could probably listen to it at +10db from ref without problems.


Would love to see a waterfall of the scene before the "interrogation", since there was a contatant LFE effect there. Kinda lika Pulse, but weaker and deeper.,


----------



## coolcat4843

Anybody do a spectrum lab graph of the shuttle launch from the _IMAX: Hubble 3D_ Blu-ray disc?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6630#post_22747410
> 
> 
> Anybody do a spectrum lab graph of the shuttle launch from the _IMAX: Hubble 3D_ Blu-ray disc?



Maybe this old recording is the same shuttle launch?


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6630#post_22748645
> 
> 
> Maybe this is old recording is the same shuttle launch?



Thanks for posting that graph, but that is an old recording.

I believe that I still have that launch on laserdisc.


----------



## kick ass sub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Venturai*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6210#post_22639450
> 
> 
> Bit surprised to see Battleship down at 2 1/2 stars. It's no award-winner, granted, but really, it's that bad?



Actually I enjoyed Battleship quit a bit. It was better then I feared. I thought the bass was very descent, and I say this as a SVS PC13 owner. I admit there were some missed spots where the bass could penetrate deeper and with more force but there's just loads of forcefull mid bass all over the film that still hits hard and fills the room nicely. The bass isn't as poor as say 2012 or Avatar, which were close to including no bass at all. I would still give it 4/5 stars. But I'm probably one of the only one that thinks that.


I also thought The Avengers had very good bass too. No complaints whatsoever. Don't get me wrong, I also love ULF bass but only if it's controlled and not present all the time because that makes the soundtrack very monotonous after a while IMO.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22732249
> 
> 
> Total Recall - chapter #14
> 
> "helicopter" take off is the middle section of this graph...



Hmm, this part? (Marked in black)
http://forumbilder.se  


Guess I like the sub 10hz stuff then...


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6600#post_22732352
> 
> 
> Are you referring to _Underworld: Awakening_, when the Super Lycan first appeared onscreen?



No, the super lycan is more of a room pressure thing where it feels like the room is breathing. The chopper scene in Total recall was more of a "shake the whole room" sensation.

I cant remember the scene in U:A that I thought of :/


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6630#post_22748813
> 
> 
> Hmm, this part? (Marked in black)
> http://forumbilder.se
> 
> Guess I like the sub 10hz stuff then...



Yes, and here is a closer look...


Total Recall - chapter #14 - Helicopter Start Up Sequence


----------



## wingnut4772

I agree


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6630#post_22744399
> 
> 
> The credits are rolling on _Ice Age: Continental Drift_ and I must say....that's one of the worst, if not the worst, audio tracks I've heard in animated Blu-ray, especially the LFE. It will be lucky to get 2 Stars.


. I agree. Very disappointing.


----------



## JapanDave

Anyone else think that Tron Legacy has awesome amounts of base?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6660#post_22751346
> 
> 
> Anyone else think that Tron Legacy has awesome amounts of base?



I had that thought about 2 years ago .... Im assuming you just saw it now?

lol but yea it has great bass but I think theirs some clipping in it? The scene where hes on that flying thing.


Another scene thats good is when he firsts gets into the arena.


----------



## spidey.joe80

I also liked dredd. The interogation scene from dredd has a strong 15 and 16hz tone which gets louder through the scene, Plus it looks like content under 10hz! which is not shown accurately due to my hardware limitations. also heads up on Man with the Iron Fists strong content to and below 20hz.


Graph starts right after "Does that sound like overkill to you?"

 


a louder more accurate graph reveals a 8 and 7hz tone. too bad its -40db on my system


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6660#post_22751376
> 
> 
> I had that thought about 2 years ago .... Im assuming you just saw it now?
> 
> lol but yea it has great bass but I think theirs some clipping in it? The scene where hes on that flying thing.
> 
> Another scene thats good is when he firsts gets into the arena.



I had seen it when it first came out, but I just finally got my theater to be able to get some bass out of it.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6660#post_22751775
> 
> 
> I had seen it when it first came out, but I just finally got my theater to be able to get some bass out of it.



Definitely, I never get tired of the scene when he first enters the grid from the arcade, to riding the giant staples, to the white latex girls ("he's different"), and the arena. My goto demo scene.


----------



## club968

Yeah, that interrogation scene in Dredd had my couch flapping around for what seemed like 15-20 seconds. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6660#post_22751524
> 
> 
> I also liked dredd. The interogation scene from dredd has a strong 15 and 16hz tone which gets louder through the scene, Plus it looks like content under 10hz! which is not shown accurately due to my hardware limitations. also heads up on Man with the Iron Fists strong content to and below 20hz.
> 
> Graph starts right after "Does that sound like overkill to you?"
> 
> 
> 
> a louder more accurate graph reveals a 8 and 7hz tone. too bad its -40db on my system



In my room the sub 10hz tone was significant. Not sure whats on the disc though as I cant measure that low. Anyone able to get an confirmed accurate graph of it?


----------



## quattroatl

I am really looking forward to "Looper" and "Dredd". Both movies look to be reference type material from what I gather.


----------



## Smigro

I did not see this anywhere on the list, but has anyone had a chance to watch the anniversary edition of Backdraft on BD yet. On www.blu-ray.com they talk it up pretty good and as a kid this was one of the favorite movies and would love to get it again to relive my youth.


----------



## quattroatl

^^Looks like a no-brainer purchase for you, if it's a favorite of yours! Work your new Rythmik!

_"LFE is absolutely gut wrenching at times, with wall shaking amplitude."_


----------



## Smigro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6660#post_22752986
> 
> 
> ^^Looks like a no-brainer purchase for you, if it's a favorite of yours! Work your new Rythmik!
> _"LFE is absolutely gut wrenching at times, with wall shaking amplitude."_



Yeah, I just placed the order with Amazon. Can't wait to relive this movie with the updated picture and lossless audio track.


----------



## Alembicjeff

Any one else experiencing audio dropouts during playback of the 2012 version of the Total Recall blu-ray? At first I thought I must have purchased a defective disc because every other blu-ray disc I have played in my Oppo bdp-93 has played without any problem. I exchanged the blu-ray at Best Buy for a new one, but I am having the same audio dropout issue with the new one! Interestingly, when I rewind the blu-ray to attempt to replay the audio dropout, there is none. I also checked all cables to be sure of a good connection, and everything is solid. I have played several blu-ray discs before and after both Total Recall discs, with no problems. I also checked both discs for any obvious signs of damage, but none was visible. Any thoughts on what the cause is of the dropouts? Thanks.


Jeff.


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alembicjeff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6660#post_22753622
> 
> 
> Any one else experiencing audio dropouts during playback of the 2012 version of the Total Recall blu-ray? At first I thought I must have purchased a defective disc because every other blu-ray disc I have played in my Oppo bdp-93 has played without any problem. I exchanged the blu-ray at Best Buy for a new one, but I am having the same audio dropout issue with the new one! Interestingly, when I rewind the blu-ray to attempt to replay the audio dropout, there is none. I also checked all cables to be sure of a good connection, and everything is solid. I have played several blu-ray discs before and after both Total Recall discs, with no problems. I also checked both discs for any obvious signs of damage, but none was visible. Any thoughts on what the cause is of the dropouts? Thanks.
> 
> Jeff.



I noticed this at least 3 times during the movie.


----------



## detroit1

Many people have seen audio problems with Total Recall Blu-Ray



some people have changed from bitstream to lpcm to help but bottom line is the disc is screwed up


normally, bitstream is ok and works


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alembicjeff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6660#post_22753622
> 
> 
> Any one else experiencing audio dropouts during playback of the 2012 version of the Total Recall blu-ray?



Yes...same problem here.


----------



## jeffw69

Yes, I rented TR and the audio was messed up.

Also, this was the only BD ever for me to cause voice syncing issues.

There seemed to be a delay from when someone was talking and the lips moving.


----------



## fecund

Dredd had some good bass. 4.5/5


----------



## cr136124



Is anyone here using the Dayton Audio OmniMic V2 to graph movies?


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6660#post_22753705
> 
> 
> I noticed this at least 3 times during the movie.



Same here...three times.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alembicjeff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6660#post_22753622
> 
> 
> Any one else experiencing audio dropouts during playback of the 2012 version of the Total Recall blu-ray? At first I thought I must have purchased a defective disc because every other blu-ray disc I have played in my Oppo bdp-93 has played without any problem. I exchanged the blu-ray at Best Buy for a new one, but I am having the same audio dropout issue with the new one! Interestingly, when I rewind the blu-ray to attempt to replay the audio dropout, there is none.



Found the same issue with the rental DVD this evening - happened six times. The disc itself was in excellent shape yet.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6660#post_22755707
> 
> 
> Found the same issue with the rental DVD this evening - happened six times. The disc itself was in excellent shape yet.



This really sucks, I purchased this movie (blind buy for me) and I like it a lot. But the audio issue is very annoying.


Only workaround that I found was to go back to the beginning of each chapter to force the audio to re-sync.


So, for the buyers of this movie, what are the options?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Most people report that switching over to LPCM on the Blu-Ray helps. As for the DVD, it doesn't seem to be quite as big of an issue... haven't seen too many other reports of issues with it.


Either way, this movie isn't on my "buy" list. It almost put me to sleep. It's not a terrible movie, I just found it rather bland and unmemorable.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Finally got around to wrapping up Return of the King on the LoTR Extended Edition. Great bass and all around soundtrack! Loved the Mt Doom portions.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joshjp

Or switch the Blu-ray player to PCM, that's what I did and it worked for me.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6660#post_22756050
> 
> 
> Most people report that switching over to LPCM on the Blu-Ray helps. As for the DVD, it doesn't seem to be quite as big of an issue... haven't seen too many other reports of issues with it.
> 
> Either way, this movie isn't on my "buy" list. It almost put me to sleep. It's not a terrible movie, I just found it rather bland and unmemorable.



I'll try that. I had low expectations on this movie after several reviews, so I guess that help me out to enjoy it more...........I guess?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joshjp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6660#post_22756418
> 
> 
> Or switch the Blu-ray player to PCM, that's what I did and it worked for me.



Thanks Josh! I'll give it a try this afternoon!


----------



## coolcat4843

Has anyone here got an advance copy of _Dredd_?

From the reviews I've read of the BD, the LFE in this flick is off the charts great!


----------



## Spanglo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6660#post_22757049
> 
> 
> Has anyone here got an advance copy of _Dredd_?
> 
> From the reviews I've read of the BD, the LFE in this flick is off the charts great!



Opinions will vary on this one like they do with every movie. There were a few good scenes that rocked the foundation, but I wouldn't say the LFE's were off the charts. Dredd is similar to Hunger Games, where it isn't loaded with LFE moments, but when it does happen there good ones.


----------



## speedoflight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alembicjeff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6660#post_22753622
> 
> 
> Any one else experiencing audio dropouts during playback of the 2012 version of the Total Recall blu-ray? At first I thought I must have purchased a defective disc because every other blu-ray disc I have played in my Oppo bdp-93 has played without any problem. I exchanged the blu-ray at Best Buy for a new one, but I am having the same audio dropout issue with the new one! Interestingly, when I rewind the blu-ray to attempt to replay the audio dropout, there is none. I also checked all cables to be sure of a good connection, and everything is solid. I have played several blu-ray discs before and after both Total Recall discs, with no problems. I also checked both discs for any obvious signs of damage, but none was visible. Any thoughts on what the cause is of the dropouts? Thanks.
> 
> Jeff.



Total Recall 2012 Blu-ray is a defective release. The TrueHD audio is messed up. The only way to make it play correctly is to have your player convert to PCM or AC3, which defeats the purpose of bitstreaming. I returned mine to Amazon as a defective disk.


----------



## Auditor55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speedoflight*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6690#post_22757950
> 
> 
> Total Recall 2012 Blu-ray is a defective release. The TrueHD audio is messed up. The only way to make it play correctly is to have your player convert to PCM or AC3, which defeats the purpose of bitstreaming. I returned mine to Amazon as a defective disk.



And just why is converting to PCM a bad thing? Its the same audio, no difference whatsoever in SQ.


----------



## Smigro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auditor55*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6690#post_22758046
> 
> 
> And just why is converting to PCM a bad thing? Its the same audio, no difference whatsoever in SQ.



This is what I always thought. From what I remember reading some time ago is people like to bitstream so they can see the light turn on on their AVR.


----------



## SimonNo10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smigro*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6690#post_22758419
> 
> 
> This is what I always thought. From what I remember reading some time ago is people like to bitstream so they can see the light turn on on their AVR.



I can't tell you the number of times I've seen this topic brought up in HT forums over the years. For some reason when users are switching to LPCM they are complaining about lack of sound stage and low volume etc. Back in the DVD days I used to experiment switching between them and also came to the conclusion that bitstream sounded fuller and produced a larger sound field. I personally don't know why this was happening but one solution was just to turn the volume up but still didn't sound as good. About 3-5 months ago I had to switch my Oppo BD-95 to output LPCM to watch Underworld-Awakening on BD as at the time my Anthem D2v wasn't decoding the DTS-MA track correctly (has been fixed by firmware update). Switching between them produced the same large sound stage but I had to turn the volume up when using LPCM a few notches to match the output volume of bitstream (using HDMI all the way).


Like you I believed owners used Bitstream just to see the words DTS or Dolby Digital (DTS-Master Audio/TrueHD and the nice lights on their equipment







. I will purchase Total Recall when and if they fix the issue with the disc as it sounds like it's a winner for bass.


----------



## Gary J

When a receiver gets bitstream it converts it to - you guessed it LPCM, bit for bit identical per Dolby and DTS licensing agreements.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spanglo*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6660#post_22757372
> 
> 
> Opinions will vary on this one like they do with every movie. There were a few good scenes that rocked the foundation, but I wouldn't say the LFE's were off the charts. Dredd is similar to Hunger Games, where it isn't loaded with LFE moments, but when it does happen there good ones.



Are you basing your opinion on after seeing the movie in a commercial theater, or do you have a copy of _Dredd_ on BD?


----------



## fecund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6660#post_22754487
> 
> 
> Is anyone here using the Dayton Audio OmniMic V2 to graph movies?



I have one of these on the way. Though it doesn't go down to 5hz like that one it would seem, but its much cheaper.


----------



## RBFC

The Dolby decoders and digital output sections in one's receiver and in the Blu-ray player may be of different quality, so it's quite possible that there are audible differences between using Bitstream and LPCM output on the player.


There may also be volume differences between the two different playbacks which could account for some of the variation in sound quality.


However, studios should not issue a major release like _Total Recall_ when there are problems with the chosen lossless track. If these problems are not discovered until the "beta-testers" (in other words, the first wave of buyers) have difficulties, then a replacement program should be instituted that is convenient to the customers.


My two cents'


Lee


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fecund*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6690#post_22759221
> 
> 
> I have one of these on the way. Though it doesn't go down to 5hz like that one it would seem, but its much cheaper.



Thanks for sharing that information. I just received my OmniMic today, but I didn't have the chance to try it yet. I have 45 days to test it and if doesn't work for me, then I'll consider the UMIK-1.


----------



## Flageborg

Last night I experienced 2 hours of my "most wasted" time this year - watching the "copy & paste" movie of the year 2012



Triangle - Chapter #11 - at the end of chapter


----------



## Steveo1234

Flageborg: Which scene is that?


----------



## Auditor55




> Quote:
> I will purchase Total Recall when and if they fix the issue with the disc as it sounds like it's a winner for bass.



I would advise not, what a horrifically bad novie.


----------



## Dbuudo07

Hi all,


Which movies have the best mid-range punch? I have a DVD copy of Open Range, but I was wondering if there are others. I have two JTR T8s and a pair of custom dual 12", front firing custom Funk Audio. I just feel like my mid-bass is a little light. I only sit 7' away and I'm going to be making a massive amount of adjustments to my Anthem AVM20 tomorrow and would love some recommendations on which movies have great punch. Not concerned with the uber deep stuff.


You guys rock!


----------



## Gary J

Look for the ones most lamely criticized in this thread







Like Super 8.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbuudo07*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6690#post_22761021
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Which movies have the best mid-range punch? I have a DVD copy of Open Range, but I was wondering if there are others. I have two JTR T8s and a pair of custom dual 12", front firing custom Funk Audio. I just feel like my mid-bass is a little light. I only sit 7' away and I'm going to be making a massive amount of adjustments to my Anthem AVM20 tomorrow and would love some recommendations on which movies have great punch. Not concerned with the uber deep stuff.
> 
> 
> You guys rock!



Hurt Locker has a bunch and it's a pretty good film.

If you're making changes be sure your sub is well placed. I see comments like the lack of mid bass with really nice subs and it turns out they only had one spot to put it (non-optimal). If that is the case don't expect much till you improve your placement.

YMMV


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbuudo07*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6690#post_22761021
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Which movies have the best mid-range punch? I have a DVD copy of Open Range, but I was wondering if there are others. I have two JTR T8s and a pair of custom dual 12", front firing custom Funk Audio. I just feel like my mid-bass is a little light. I only sit 7' away and I'm going to be making a massive amount of adjustments to my Anthem AVM20 tomorrow and would love some recommendations on which movies have great punch. Not concerned with the uber deep stuff.
> 
> You guys rock!



Recent movies? I'd nominate The Dark Knight Rises. The high stuff tends to overwhelm the low stuff in that movie. The warp scenes in Star Trek 2009 are pretty good, too.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6690#post_22761098
> 
> 
> Recent movies? I'd nominate The Dark Knight Rises. The high stuff tends to overwhelm the low stuff in that movie. The warp scenes in Star Trek 2009 are pretty good, too.



I love the warp scenes...........good call man, good call!


----------



## Dbuudo07

Awesome! Completely forgot about the warp scenes, which is one of my favourite blu ray bass moments. I still have to get The Hurt Locker and I don't like TDKR.


As far as placement goes, I am limited. Both subs act as stands for my Triple 8s and they are against a wall. However, I know I could do a better job with a few hours of tweaking. I have a lot of flexibility with the crossover options in the Anthem.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6690#post_22760600
> 
> 
> Flageborg: Which scene is that?



...at the end of Chapter 11, when she fight herself on deck...


----------



## Slingblayde

A friend of mine brought over Total Recall on bluray last night, it played fine, the sound never acted up once. The Bass was great IMO. Seemed like there was a lot of LFE to me, even moreso than a lot of other movies I've watched. The movie is worth watching just for Kate Beckinsale, shes a knockout 

I play my blurays on a PS3 and it ran without a hitch.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBFC*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6690#post_22759595
> 
> 
> The Dolby decoders and digital output sections in one's receiver and in the Blu-ray player may be of different quality, so it's quite possible that there are audible differences between using Bitstream and LPCM output on the player.


 

Think of the codec like it was a ZIP file. If you make a Word document on a flash drive and then you Zip it (compress it losslessly) you end up with the equivalent of the sound codec (DTS-HD MA, Dolby True HD) on the thumb drive. If you then give the thumb drive to someone with your WORD.ZIP file on it, they have two choices to get the file to their hard drive where they want it:

 

1. They can unzip the file on the thumb drive and then copy the Word document to the hard drive, or

2. They can copy the Zip file to their hard drive and unzip it there.

 

Wherever they choose to unzip the file, the Word document is identical. It's the same with unpacking the codec. There's no issue of the quality of the hardware, any more than there is with the Zip file. You can use a $10,000 SOTA PC or the cheapest laptop you can buy, the Word document will still be the same once it is unzipped. Thus there can be no audible differences (or indeed any differences) when you unpack the codec in the player, or in the AVR.


----------



## Smigro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slingblayde*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6690#post_22764302
> 
> 
> A friend of mine brought over Total Recall on bluray last night, it played fine, the sound never acted up once. The Bass was great IMO. Seemed like there was a lot of LFE to me, even moreso than a lot of other movies I've watched. The movie is worth watching just for Kate Beckinsale, shes a knockout
> 
> I play my blurays on a PS3 and it ran without a hitch.



Considering you did not experience the problems most others have, I wonder if your PS3 is set to LPCM instead of bitstreamng.


----------



## Slingblayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smigro*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6690#post_22764542
> 
> 
> Considering you did not experience the problems most others have, I wonder if your PS3 is set to LPCM instead of bitstreamng.



How do I check that? I will look and post the results.


Edit: I looked at the sound settings, when I set them up I let it do it automatically, so every box option was checked. I dont know what it used when we watched the movie then.


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slingblayde*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6690#post_22765397
> 
> 
> How do I check that? I will look and post the results.
> 
> Edit: I looked at the sound settings, when I set them up I let it do it automatically, so every box option was checked. I dont know what it used when we watched the movie then.



Go to video settings and go down to audio output format. What does it say?


----------



## Legairre

Also what does it say on the receiver's display? if it always says PCM then the PS3 is set to LPCM. If it says DD, Dolby, DTS , TrueHD etc... then the PS3 is set to bitstream.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Ps3 can't send along any lossless signal not decoded so it had to be lpcm. I watched it on a ps3 with no audio probs


----------



## Legairre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6700_50#post_22766268
> 
> 
> Ps3 can't send along any lossless signal not decoded so it had to be lpcm. I watched it on a ps3 with no audio probs


The the old fat boy PS3 can only do LPCM, but the PS3 slim can be set to LPCM or bitstream. It's under the "_BD / DVD - Audio Output Format (HDMI)_" settings and I have mine set to bitstream. http://manuals.playstation.net/document/en/ps3/current/settings/bdsettings.html#1855


----------



## Smigro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Legairre*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6690#post_22766419
> 
> 
> The old fat boy PS3 can only do LPCM, but the PS3 slim can be set to LPCM or bitstream. It's under the "_BD / DVD - Audio Output Format (HDMI)_" settings and I have mine set to bitstream. http://manuals.playstation.net/document/en/ps3/current/settings/bdsettings.html#1855



Yup, I have a slim PS3 and have it set to bitstream.


----------



## MKtheater

Correct, slim good fat not good, we are talking PS3's right?


----------



## Prime316

Anyone got any home theater feedback on Looper yet?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Damnit looks like my ps3 has a New Years resolution


----------



## SmokenAshes

Looper sounds phenomenal! The bass is heavy, and gets deep. It will shake the holy hell out of you.


----------



## SmokenAshes

Looper sounds phenomenal! The bass is heavy, and gets deep. It will shake the holy hell out of you.


----------



## Prime316

Wow, it sounds so good, he had to post it twice.


----------



## wingnut4772

I just watched Looper. The movie itself is great. Sound is great. TDKR hits a lot harder though.


----------



## SmokenAshes

Or is it Deja Vu?


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22767333
> 
> 
> I just watched Looper. The movie itself is great. Sound is great. TDKR hits a lot harder though.



What sub or subs do you have?


----------



## Benz63amg

i agree looper sounds fantastic, so is tdkr, total recall is fantastic as well, the beginning part will rattle your minds!


----------



## NicksHitachi

*Just watched Looper, it's a strong 4star movie IMO.* There were a few strong ULF flutters in there and overall bass was strong. I'd have to rewatch at a louder volume to see if maybe a 4.5* is in order but a strong 4* fur shur.


OT: Movie concept was original also and enjoyed it.


Happy New Year!


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22767569
> 
> 
> What sub or subs do you have?


I have 5 HSU ULS 15s.


----------



## JD in NJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22768182
> 
> 
> I have 5 HSU ULS 15s.



What do you do, put cushions on them and use them for seating?


----------



## Benz63amg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22768182
> 
> 
> I have 5 HSU ULS 15s.



5


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22768182
> 
> 
> I have 5 HSU ULS 15s.



How do you hookup 5 subwoofers to your receiver?

Most AVR's only have two sub outputs.

Using Y-connectors will only hookup four subwoofers.


----------



## Benz63amg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22768865
> 
> 
> How do you hookup 5 subwoofers to your receiver?
> 
> Most AVR's only have two sub outputs.
> 
> Using Y-connectors will only hookup four subwoofers.



i think he was joking lol


----------



## Prime316

Ok, Looper had some nice bass in it but the movie itself was not good. The concept was original but they just made a mockery out of what time travel might be like. It's like the director said to himself..Yeah, this is going to make no sense but just keep watching all the action and it'll make up for it.


----------



## Benz63amg

just watched resident evil retribution, some great bass in the movie guys, 4 out of 5 for sure, there were some great sweeps.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamonsasa*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22768914
> 
> 
> i think he was joking lol


Ha!


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22768996
> 
> 
> Ok, Looper had some nice bass in it but the movie itself was not good. The concept was original but they just made a mockery out of what time travel might be like. It's like the director said to himself..Yeah, this is going to make
> 
> no sense but just keep watching all the action and it'll make up for it.



How did they make a mockery out of it?


----------



## RBFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6690#post_22764440
> 
> 
> Think of the codec like it was a ZIP file. If you make a Word document on a flash drive and then you Zip it (compress it losslessly) you end up with the equivalent of the sound codec (DTS-HD MA, Dolby True HD) on the thumb drive. If you then give the thumb drive to someone with your WORD.ZIP file on it, they have two choices to get the file to their hard drive where they want it:
> 
> 
> 1. They can unzip the file on the thumb drive and then copy the Word document to the hard drive, or
> 
> 2. They can copy the Zip file to their hard drive and unzip it there.
> 
> 
> Wherever they choose to unzip the file, the Word document is identical. It's the same with unpacking the codec. There's no issue of the quality of the hardware, any more than there is with the Zip file. You can use a $10,000 SOTA PC or the cheapest laptop you can buy, the Word document will still be the same once it is unzipped. Thus there can be no audible differences (or indeed any differences) when you unpack the codec in the player, or in the AVR.



Here is a quote from a discussion I had with a former vice president of Microsoft, who knows more about digital conversion and transmission than most all of us together:


> Quote:
> _At high level, no. If you give the bit stream to the AVR/processor to decode, the transfer across HDMI link is therefore "data." People assume this means that jitter is done away with. Unfortunately, such is not the case. Once the local processor (DSP) decodes the bit stream, it then needs to output them using the HDMI clock. Otherwise, audio and video data lose sync. So we are back to square one, using the HDMI clock to drive out DAC. I think the incorrect assumption about how the bit stream works makes people think it sounds better when decoded by the processor as opposed to it actually sounding different.
> 
> 
> At a micro level, local decoding or not, changes the signature of the system on power supplies and leakage onto the DAC clock circuits. There is no way to quantify this or say which is better as the DSP is always doing something.
> 
> 
> For best functionality, decoding in the player is best as that way it can perform audio mixing for the extras._



My take-away from this is that different decoding schemes (location and devices) can indeed sound different, with there being no set rules. Individual system configurations and noise profiles during these processes can change the sound of the playback, depending upon the various interactions within the system.


Thanks,


Lee


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamonsasa*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22768561
> 
> 
> 5



Lol, you guys need to look around here more often. Quite a few members around here have more than 4 or 5 subs.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22768865
> 
> 
> How do you hookup 5 subwoofers to your receiver?
> 
> Most AVR's only have two sub outputs.
> 
> Using Y-connectors will only hookup four subwoofers.



You can connect more than one y-adapter to one. It's really not that hard to grasp as a concept. Just sayin'.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22773630
> 
> 
> You can connect more than one y-adapter to one..



Explain how then.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22778930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22773630
> 
> 
> You can connect more than one y-adapter to one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how then.
Click to expand...


umm, add a Y to a Y?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22778955
> 
> 
> umm, add a Y to a Y?



OH S*(*(&.


MIND F*(*(*&


----------



## MKtheater

I would buy a 1 to 4 splitter and then add one more y splitter and done! I had 8 drivers and now 12 drivers for subs. I now run all 12 drivers as one sub into one channel of my amp, much better control and calibrating!


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22778983
> 
> 
> I would buy a 1 to 4 splitter and then add one more y splitter and done! I had 8 drivers and now 12 drivers for subs. I now run all 12 drivers as one sub into one channel of my amp, much better control and calibrating!



With that much going on I trust you bought stock in Depends.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22778998
> 
> 
> With that much going on I trust you bought stock in Depends.



Not a bad idea


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22779015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22778998
> 
> 
> With that much going on I trust you bought stock in Depends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad idea
Click to expand...


heh, I just had a image of seat backs with the depends in,similar to air sickness bags in a plane.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22778983
> 
> 
> I would buy a 1 to 4 splitter and then add one more y splitter and done! I had 8 drivers and now 12 drivers for subs. I now run all 12 drivers as one sub into one channel of my amp, much better control and calibrating!



What is this madness!


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22778955
> 
> 
> umm, add a Y to a Y?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22778970
> 
> 
> OH S*(*(&.
> 
> MIND F*(*(*&


  


Yeah, I know. Crazy concept, eh?


----------



## tential

I


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22767333
> 
> 
> I just watched Looper. The movie itself is great. Sound is great. TDKR hits a lot harder though.


been talking about this movie too lol, the first scene I almost fell off my chair since I hadn't gotten into listening position. I was still on my laptop and boom! I only have a klipscb rw-12d but it rocked my small room.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22768996
> 
> 
> Ok, Looper had some nice bass in it but the movie itself was not good. The concept was original but they just made a mockery out of what time travel might be like. It's like the director said to himself..Yeah, this is going to make no sense but just keep watching all the action and it'll make up for it.



We must not have seen the same film.


----------



## Prime316

....


----------



## Steveo1234

Brave.

4-5 stars.


Why hasnt this little gem of a movie received more attention? I think Randy Thom was involved in this (?) and it has his "signature". Starts out a bit slow, bass wise, but definitly makes up for it towards the end. A few "Kung fu Panda" moments with surprise bass that at one time hit so hard that my HDMI connector jumped out of the projector. That was a first










Not a lot of the low shudder effects or the sub 10hz stuff, but, the 20hz or so was excellent. 4 stars for the ULF crowd, 5 stars for the guys that love the higher stuff. Also, the LFE was very well done and the movie was great too. Loved it!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6750#post_22780896
> 
> 
> Brave.
> 
> 4-5 stars.



I've seen it - wasn't too terribly impressed with the rental DVD. Four stars at most. Didn't see Randy's name in the credits.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6750#post_22781414
> 
> 
> I've seen it - wasn't too terribly impressed with the rental DVD. Four stars at most. Didn't see Randy's name in the credits.



I wonder if the DVD has the same LFE as the Bluray.

And, I might be wrong about Randys involvement in the movie. Still, the LFE sounded like a typical RT product. Reminded me of HTTYD, but with less bottom oompf.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6750#post_22780896
> 
> 
> Brave.
> 
> 4-5 stars.
> 
> Why hasnt this little gem of a movie received more attention? I think Randy Thom was involved in this (?) and it has his "signature". !



Gary Rydstrom ("Monster's Inc," "Nemo" "Saving Private Ryan") was the sound designer, not Randy Thom.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6750#post_22781647
> 
> 
> Gary Rydstrom ("Monster's Inc," "Nemo" "Saving Private Ryan") was the sound designer, not Randy Thom.



Thank you for the correction.


Now, has anyone graphed it?


----------



## javanpohl

Gary rydstrom? No wonder I was impressed.


----------



## Shift




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22767242
> 
> 
> Looper sounds phenomenal! The bass is heavy, and gets deep. It will shake the holy hell out of you.



I have to agree!! It shook all four of my theater chairs and the floor and thats what I expect from movies that offer sweet LFE!!











A+ for Looper on bass and movie enjoyment!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6750#post_22781462
> 
> 
> I wonder if the DVD has the same LFE as the Bluray.
> 
> And, I might be wrong about Randys involvement in the movie. Still, the LFE sounded like a typical RT product. Reminded me of HTTYD, but with less bottom oompf.



Didn't sound anything like HTTYD, in my opinion. Then again, I watched the entire LotR extended trilogy on Blu-Ray this week, and only Fellowship really gave me the five star vibe I remembered from the last time.


Actually got up during Return of the King to make sure both tapped horns were working. They were. I can now only assume that...


[singing]I've grown accustomed to the baaaaaaaass...[/singing]


Need to re-measure my Reckhorn B-2 and see if it's drifted off its settings again. If not, maybe I'll let the horns have a little more fun next time and goose the LFE a bit more.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6750#post_22781647
> 
> 
> Gary Rydstrom ("Monster's Inc," "Nemo" "Saving Private Ryan") was the sound designer, not Randy Thom.



Makes sense. I commented after watching Brave that it felt/sounded like Pixar LFE at its best and reminded me of Nemo, Monsters Inc, Toy Story 2 and The Incredibles. Great LFE and audio in general!


----------



## lfe man

Some updates


Dark knight rises-3.5 star

Amazing Spiderman -4 star

Triangle- 4.5 star

Total rekall(2012)- 4 star

Looper -4 star

The Brave- 3 star

Dredd 3D- 4 star

Machete- 4 star

Captain America: The first avenger -3.5 star

Fight Club- 4.5 star(blu-ray)

The Raid: Redemption 3.5 star

Crank High Voltage 4 star


Not seen triangle, total rekall,Looper, the brave, dredd yet though, but looks like they can deliver some what i have read this far.


Oh and freeyoyo, i have forget this but delete that article.


----------



## SimonNo10

Hi guys. I purchased Cabin in the Woods on BD (local Australian version) and watched it after reading here about the bass (I have seen the movie before and enjoyed it), but I was underwelmed and thinking that we got rolled with the local disc compared to the US release. I have a very capable system IMO (3x JTR Triple 8's and 2 Slanted JTR's for rears, 2x Seaton Submersives powered by Krell TAS 5 channel amp, Anthem D2v processor, Oppo BD-95 player).


I believe it was mentioned the bass moments are chapter 9 and at the 51min mark, is this correct? I'm visiting by brother tonight who has a full Mark Seaton setup (3 Catalyst, 2 Sparks, 2 submersives and D2v processor), so will try the disc tonight and report back.


----------



## stockmonkey2000

I think I would rate Looper 4.5 stars - The first scene scared the crap out of me at reference. I had friends over and dialed back to -7 and it was still a bass fest. Not all the bass was super low, but there were some scenes with some ULF content as measured by my pant legs shaking and hair moving. The blunderbuss shots and the shots from the big pistol were awesome.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

When I watched it, Cabin in the Woods was downright violent during about the last 20-30 minutes - first time my wife texted me to turn it down - and she wasn't in the same physical building (my HT is a converted half of a detached garage, about 70 feet from the house itself).


----------



## laugsbach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SimonNo10*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6700_100#post_22783369
> 
> 
> I believe it was mentioned the bass moments are chapter 9 and at the 51min mark, is this correct?



I use the following time marks at Reference Level:

CH 17 @ 51 min

CH 18 @ 57 min

CH 23 @ 01:21:39

CH 24 @ 01:29:19


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6750#post_22783066
> 
> 
> Some updates
> *Dark knight rises-3.5 star
> 
> Amazing Spiderman -4 star*
> 
> Triangle- 4.5 star
> 
> Total rekall(2012)- 4 star
> 
> Looper -4 star
> 
> The Brave- 3 star
> 
> Dredd 3D- 4 star
> 
> Machete- 4 star
> 
> Captain America: The first avenger -3.5 star
> 
> Fight Club- 4.5 star(blu-ray)
> 
> The Raid: Redemption 3.5 star
> 
> Crank High Voltage 4 star
> 
> Not seen triangle, total rekall,Looper, the brave, dredd yet though, but looks like they can deliver some what i have read this far.
> 
> Oh and freeyoyo, i have forget this but delete that article.



Wow, these two are surprising grades. IMHO, TDKR is far surperior to TAS in overall bass quality. Maybe I'll have to re-watch both movies now that I have my Seaton Submersive HP







. I also think that the bass quality in Brave deserves a better rating. The bass with the running horse or the bears fighting was very impressive to me.


Dredd does have some amazing bass. I enjoyed Dredd and Looper very much. Total Rekall...not as much.


----------



## SimonNo10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laugsbach*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6750#post_22783491
> 
> 
> I use the following time marks at Reference Level:
> 
> CH 17 @ 51 min
> 
> CH 18 @ 57 min
> 
> CH 23 @ 01:21:39
> 
> CH 24 @ 01:29:19



Thank you for that. I'm not going to my brothers place now so will test on my system tonight again but a bit louder this time







.


----------



## Skylinestar

My sister just watched Jack Reacher in my local cinema. The bass from the car engines is badly produced by the subwoofers in the cinema...with annoying loud distortions. Looks like the subs are not up to the task in reproducing pure engine sounds. I'll wait for the Bluray release and test it on my HT setup.


----------



## dominguez1


Just watched Looper. Enjoyed the movie. Some good bass in there, but Total Rekall is a lot better, IMO.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6750#post_22789816
> 
> 
> Just watched Looper. Enjoyed the movie. Some good bass in there, but Total Rekall is a lot better, IMO.



+1 Not that Looper was bad (it wasn't) Recall had a lot more over the spectrum. imho. Both films killed the dreck that was the Dark Knight's sound track.


----------



## kong

In my setup i give the following ratings:

Looper 4.5 stars.

Total Recall 4 stars.

Finding Nemo 4.5 stars.

Resident Evil: Retribution 4 stars.

Rock of Ages 2.75 stars

I put in the Scuba Steve disc in for several demos over the holiday season. 5 stars!!!


----------



## Slingblayde

I just downloaded Leo's BD50 Demo disc, that means I blew through 25% of my monthly allowed bandwidth in 1 day lol, I will probably wait till next month to d/l ScubaSteve's demo disc because its almost 50gig. Im only allowed 175gig total bandwidth per month or its a buck a gig for going over.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slingblayde*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6750#post_22793184
> 
> 
> I just downloaded Leo's BD50 Demo disc, that means I blew through 25% of my monthly allowed bandwidth in 1 day lol, I will probably wait till next month to d/l ScubaSteve's demo disc because its almost 50gig. Im only allowed 175gig total bandwidth per month or its a buck a gig for going over.



Both discs are superb! I definitely hope to see more from those two! But a 175gb cap? You've got to switch service providers man!


----------



## Smigro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slingblayde*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6750#post_22793184
> 
> 
> I just downloaded Leo's BD50 Demo disc, that means I blew through 25% of my monthly allowed bandwidth in 1 day lol, I will probably wait till next month to d/l ScubaSteve's demo disc because its almost 50gig. Im only allowed 175gig total bandwidth per month or its a buck a gig for going over.



Where can you DL these from?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

would anyone be willing to burn a blu-ray copy of each for me? I would pay you of course


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smigro*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6750#post_22793780
> 
> 
> Where can you DL these from?



I belive they are botth located in the Dedicated Home Theater Construction thread. Search for Scubasteve demo disc and Superleo Demo Disc and the reults should be somewhere on the page...might have to scroll down to find it. Superleo's begins with something like \\\\reference\\\ or something like that.


----------



## Smigro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6750#post_22794857
> 
> 
> I belive they are botth located in the Dedicated Home Theater Construction thread. Search for Scubasteve demo disc and Superleo Demo Disc and the reults should be somewhere on the page...might have to scroll down to find it. Superleo's begins with something like \\\\reference\\\ or something like that.



Thanks man.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smigro*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6750#post_22793780
> 
> 
> Where can you DL these from?


 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1391873/reference-blu-ray-demo-disc-bd9-dvd-dl-media-bd50


----------



## HeffeMusic

I just watched Dredd! Very immersive sonic experience! Some very cool ULF scenes. I am curious has anybody run charts on this yet? I felt the LFE dug deeper than both Looper and Total Recall!


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6750#post_22803227
> 
> 
> I just watched Dredd! Very immersive sonic experience! Some very cool ULF scenes. I am curious has anybody run charts on this yet? I felt the LFE dug deeper than both Looper and Total Recall!



Wow!!!!!! Can't wait to watch it. Came in from Amazon today.


----------



## D.T.MIKE

Agreed on Dredd! It will give all your speakers a workout, it definitely brings the goods for LFE.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6750#post_22803227
> 
> 
> I just watched Dredd! Very immersive sonic experience! Some very cool ULF scenes. I am curious has anybody run charts on this yet? I felt the LFE dug deeper than both Looper and Total Recall!


Will be watching this in 3D tonight. Looking forward to it.


----------



## D.T.MIKE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22807421
> 
> 
> Will be watching this in 3D tonight. Looking forward to it.


The 3D version of this movie looks fantastic with all of the slow motion action scenes. The Bass will definitely put a smile on your face!


----------



## wingnut4772

For some reason the pic really looked crappy on my display. The audio was great though. ( Sharp Elite 70)


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22808447
> 
> 
> For some reason the pic really looked crappy on my display. The audio was great though. ( Sharp Elite 70)



2d or 3d?


----------



## pokekevin

Just watched Dredd. The scene where they are in the class room had some nice low bass imho. Was a bit disappointed though in the gun shot sounds. Didn't really have that bam to it or dynamics


----------



## iBoB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22809311
> 
> 
> Just watched Dredd. The scene where they are in the class room had some nice low bass imho. Was a bit disappointed though in the gun shot sounds. Didn't really have that bam to it or dynamics



Yea that scene has some jaw dropping ULF (from around 0:51.04 to 0:52.26). I'd love to see a chart on that.


----------



## lewdogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22808447
> 
> 
> For some reason the pic really looked crappy on my display. The audio was great though. ( Sharp Elite 70)



WOWSA! Sharp Elite 70 display and five HSU ULS-15s!







*JEALOUS*


----------



## wingnut4772

Yeah except I obviously don't have the Sharp dialed in because Dredd looked dreadful. ( see what I did there ?) the bass, however, was great!



Edit: both 2D and 3D


----------



## quattroatl

Though I'm late to the party, I got superleo's awesome reference demo disc along with scuba steve's two blu-ray demo discs.


Holy cow!!!


All three demos just ooze quality. I own most of the movies in the demos, but the few I do not have now must be purchased!


All except Battle LA and Super 8...no amount of bass or ear-candy can overcome how bad both of these movies are IMO.



On a side note, I watched Hot Fuzz last night. Talk about bass in hyper-drive! Just insane amounts of bass in a good way!


----------



## DrPainMD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22814810
> 
> 
> Though I'm late to the party, I got superleo's awesome reference demo disc along with scuba steve's two blu-ray demo discs.
> 
> 
> Holy cow!!!
> 
> 
> All three demos just ooze quality. I own most of the movies in the demos, but the few I do not have now must be purchased!
> 
> 
> All except Battle LA and Super 8...no amount of bass or ear-candy can overcome how bad both of these movies are IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I watched Hot Fuzz last night. Talk about bass in hyper-drive! Just insane amounts of bass in a good way!




Where do you get these disks?


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrPainMD*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22818979
> 
> 
> Where do you get these disks?



Same. I want them is be willing to pay someone to burn me a copy


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrPainMD*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22818979
> 
> 
> Where do you get these disks?



Google scuba steve demo disc, space, avsforum. He has versions 1 and 2. Google superleo reference demo disc, space, avsforum. You can then "dl" the 3 discs.


I don't have a blu-ray burner, but I do have an Oppo 93 that plays iso and BD files.


Good luck!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrPainMD*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22818979
> 
> 
> Where do you get these disks?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22819023
> 
> 
> Same. I want them is be willing to pay someone to burn me a copy



Here is the link for SuperLeo's demo disc:


http://www.avsforum.com/t/1391873/reference-blu-ray-demo-disc-bd9-dvd-dl-media-bd50 



And, here is the link for scubasteve's HT demo disc:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1283375/home-theater-demo-disc-version-2-0


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22810480
> 
> 
> Yeah except I obviously don't have the Sharp dialed in because Dredd looked dreadful. ( see what I did there ?) the bass, however, was great!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: both 2D and 3D



Nope, you have it all dialed in fine....I have Dredd as well and the PQ pretty much sucked in some scenes...almost blurred and looks like the cameraman forgot to focus on some scenes.....audio was pretty ****ing sick though!


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22819430
> 
> 
> Nope, you have it all dialed in fine....I have Dredd as well and the PQ pretty much sucked in some scenes...almost blurred and looks like the cameraman forgot to focus on some scenes.....audio was pretty ****ing sick though!


Thanks. I feel better.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22819430
> 
> 
> Nope, you have it all dialed in fine....I have Dredd as well and the PQ pretty much sucked in some scenes...almost blurred and looks like the cameraman forgot to focus on some scenes.....audio was pretty ****ing sick though!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22819465
> 
> 
> Thanks. I feel better.



+1 here!


Picture quality is pretty bad in this movie, scenes that looked out of focus and some other scenes with a lot of picture noise (like filmed with a cheap camera).


Audio is pretty cool though.


----------



## Slingblayde

I watched Looper last night on bluray. I REALLY liked it, such an odd premise for a movie, and things happen in it that you dont see happening in too many movies nowadays.

Kind of a drab atmosphere the story takes place in so there wasnt anything visually stunning in it, but the story, and the sound were great (Emily Blunt was hot as hell in it also)


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Cueing up Dredd right now.


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22821278
> 
> 
> Cueing up Dredd right now.



You'll deff be happy with it.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22821319
> 
> 
> You'll deff be happy with it.



First off not too bad a flick. But the sound! Oh my!!


----------



## DrPainMD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22819271
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link for SuperLeo's demo disc:
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1391873/reference-blu-ray-demo-disc-bd9-dvd-dl-media-bd50
> 
> 
> 
> And, here is the link for scubasteve's HT demo disc:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1283375/home-theater-demo-disc-version-2-0




Thanks for the links


----------



## matrixj3

If you like VERY different takes on time travel try the BBC tv series Doctor Who...the time travel in Looper echoed the time travel with the "weeping angels".


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D.T.MIKE*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22805159
> 
> 
> Agreed on Dredd! It will give all your speakers a workout, it definitely brings the goods for LFE.



Did not even get up a sweat.


But, who ever did the sound track for Dredd was base hungry. That whole film has base that shakes the room all the way through it. I got nausea at one stage.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Another sub workout is Redient Evil: ret. If you can get by what a bad movie it is this thing is great. reminded me a lot of Tron (just not as good) but incredible sound


----------



## Shadowdane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22819271
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link for SuperLeo's demo disc:
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1391873/reference-blu-ray-demo-disc-bd9-dvd-dl-media-bd50
> 
> 
> 
> And, here is the link for scubasteve's HT demo disc:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1283375/home-theater-demo-disc-version-2-0



Thanks for the links... grabbed the Reference BluRay, will have to buy some DL disks for this.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrPainMD*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22822764
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links



No problem!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22827897
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links... grabbed the Reference BluRay, will have to buy some DL disks for this.



Enjoy!


----------



## quattroatl

cr136124,


You have an awesome setup! Dual svs pb13U along with all those lovely Emotiva amps!!!! Talk about power on tap!



Jealous am I!!!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22828355
> 
> 
> cr136124,
> 
> 
> You have an awesome setup! Dual svs pb13U along with all those lovely Emotiva amps!!!! Talk about power on tap!
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous am I!!!



Thanks a lot!


It has been really fun adding and upgrading the gear at my room. Next step for me is do work on the acoustic panels to help to control reflections in my room.


Man this thing never ends...........


----------



## LowellG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22828355
> 
> 
> cr136124,
> 
> 
> You have an awesome setup! Dual svs pb13U along with all those lovely Emotiva amps!!!! Talk about power on tap!
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous am I!!!



I didn't know whether to ask a dual sub question here or not, but since it came up, I will.  I have a room that's 21'x12.5'x9. I have BA VS line with 4.5" woofers and a 5.25"CC with PB12NSD. I was thinking of adding a second PB 12 NSD, but I don't know if it's really needed. The room shake during the Underworld Awakening scene in the new coven with the giant Werewolf first appearance. Will I really gain that much with a second sub?


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowellG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6810#post_22829816
> 
> 
> I didn't know whether to ask a dual sub question here or not, but since it came up, I will.  I have a room that's 21'x12.5'x9. I have BA VS line with 4.5" woofers and a 5.25"CC with PB12NSD. I was thinking of adding a second PB 12 NSD, but I don't know if it's really needed. The room shake during the Underworld Awakening scene in the new coven with the giant Werewolf first appearance. Will I really gain that much with a second sub?



To avoid taking this thread out of topic, I will invite you to post your question here:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/737143/official-svs-owners-support-thread 


Lot of folks there running dual SVS subs that might be able to answer all your questions and/or guide you in the process to add a second sub in your room.


Looking forward to see you there!


----------



## Slingblayde

Watched the new Judge Dredd in 3D last night with 3 other buddies, what a great movie, TONS of bass, lots of gore, the slo-mo was awesome. You can tell whoever made that movie was a gamer (like me!







) the way some of the action scenes were shot. A definite buy in 3D for me.


----------



## kemiza

Is Dredd a 5 star movie?


----------



## jeremymak

4 STAR only


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6810#post_22834768
> 
> 
> 4 STAR only



More like a solid 3...


Dredd - Chapter 1


----------



## MKtheater

I think I need a better scale to do this because some movies are in between. For instance I rated WOTW as a 5, probably still the best ever! I rated TDK and TDKR both around the same. TDK I gave a 4.5 but I thought both Total Recall and Dredd and better ULF's than TDK but the TDK had a little better midbass. Since I prefer that pressurizing low frequency more than the midbass(Think FOTP plane roll as the best example) I would rate Dredd and Total Recall higher than TDK. It is not a 5 like FOTP and WOTW so where do I go? 4.75? I need a better scale because there a many movies in between now. I guess based on the half scale I would rate both Dredd and Total Recall a 4.5 like I did TDK. I don't know where you guys are getting a 3 or even 4 with these. They have lots of the low stuff that just pulse and is a cool effect. I like it better than a midbass punch which is easy to get.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slingblayde*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6810#post_22830496
> 
> 
> .....TONS of bass, lots of gore, the slo-mo was awesome. You can tell whoever made that movie was a gamer (like me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the way some of the action scenes were shot. A definite buy in 3D for me.



The slo-mo-effect......nice









...and this movie is a point-and-shoot gameway movie....

those "tons of bass" should have been more related to action-effects like weaponry and explosions rather than a synth-bass-music-drop & pump...


Which reminds me of this concert...


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6800_100#post_22843392
> 
> 
> I think I need a better scale to do this because some movies are in between. For instance I rated WOTW as a 5, probably still the best ever! I rated TDK and TDKR both around the same. TDK I gave a 4.5 but I thought both Total Recall and Dredd and better ULF's than TDK but the TDK had a little better midbass. *Since I prefer that pressurizing low frequency more than the midbass*(Think FOTP plane roll as the best example) I would rate Dredd and Total Recall higher than TDK. It is not a 5 like FOTP and WOTW so where do I go? 4.75? I need a better scale because there a many movies in between now. I guess based on the half scale I would rate both Dredd and Total Recall a 4.5 like I did TDK. *I don't know where you guys are getting a 3 or even 4 with these.* They have lots of the low stuff that just pulse and is a cool effect. I like it better than a midbass punch which is easy to get.



I would venture to say that even 90% of the bassheads on this thread have a system no where near as capable as yours when it comes to recreating the ULF's...


It's one of those "they can't miss what they have never experienced" scenarios...


----------



## Toe

Quite the wide range of opinion on Dredd! Everything from 3 to 4.75. I should get to this tonight and am curious how it plays out for me with my mere mortal subs (no single digit response).










Total Recall was a solid 4 in my setup.


Just watched Underworld Awakening again which is a solid 5 IMO.


----------



## adpayne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6780#post_22819539
> 
> 
> 
> +1 here!
> 
> 
> Picture quality is pretty bad in this movie, scenes that looked out of focus and some other scenes with a lot of picture noise (like filmed with a cheap camera).
> 
> 
> Audio is pretty cool though.



The blurred scenes are the slo-mo ones where people have taken the drug of the same name. The rest of the film looks fine on my 3D projector and 8 foot high power screen.


The sound ain't bad either.


----------



## javanpohl

Dredd, as a film, was surprisingly good. A lot like raid, but, I thought, a lot better. Some really great deep bass and awesome sound design in general. It's more about smartly chosen and placed effects than a cacophony.


However, I too thought the picture looked really noisy at times. Wasn't in the slow mo scenes, but in some of the darker ones. Most of the film looked fantastic though


----------



## coolcat4843

I would love to _"experience"_ Dredd in Art Sonneborns Sun Cinema .


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adpayne*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6810#post_22847969
> 
> 
> The blurred scenes are the slo-mo ones where people have taken the drug of the same name. The rest of the film looks fine on my 3D projector and 8 foot high power screen.
> 
> 
> The sound ain't bad either.



Yeah, I understand the effect they gave to the slo-mo scenes in relation to the use of the drug. My issue is with other "regular" scenes in which you can notice "noise" on dark scenes.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6810#post_22848334
> 
> 
> Dredd, as a film, was surprisingly good. A lot like raid, but, I thought, a lot better. Some really great deep bass and awesome sound design in general. It's more about smartly chosen and placed effects than a cacophony.
> 
> 
> However, I too thought the picture looked really noisy at times. Wasn't in the slow mo scenes, but in some of the darker ones. Most of the film looked fantastic though



Bingo! That is exactly what I was referring to.


----------



## mailiang

Just watched Death Race 3 on Netflix. It's available to stream, but the DVD/BD is not available to rent until next month.







Silly movie, but I like the girls and effects.







The DD Plus audio has some decent LFE as well.




Ian


----------



## SmokenAshes

Maybe they did the gritty pic quality on purpose since it is a gritty movie. I kinda look at it like an artistic effect. Star Trek and Total Recall has their flashy lens flares and Dredd has its gritty picture.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6810#post_22851006
> 
> 
> Maybe they did the gritty pic quality on purpose since it is a gritty movie. I kinda look at it like an artistic effect. Star Trek and Total Recall has their flashy lens flares and Dredd has its gritty picture.



Probably, but I should expect that it will be like that the whole movie. Just like Spielberg's WOW.


But in Dredd's there are some really clear scenes and then you will have others with noise. In any case, I think most agree that bass is pretty cool in this movie.


Cheers!


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6810#post_22843392
> 
> 
> I think I need a better scale to do this because some movies are in between. For instance I rated WOTW as a 5, probably still the best ever! I rated TDK and TDKR both around the same. TDK I gave a 4.5 but I thought both Total Recall and Dredd and better ULF's than TDK but the TDK had a little better midbass. *Since I prefer that pressurizing low frequency more than the midbass*(Think FOTP plane roll as the best example) I would rate Dredd and Total Recall higher than TDK. It is not a 5 like FOTP and WOTW so where do I go? 4.75? I need a better scale because there a many movies in between now. I guess based on the half scale I would rate both Dredd and Total Recall a 4.5 like I did TDK. I don't know where you guys are getting a 3 or even 4 with these. They have lots of the low stuff that just pulse and is a cool effect. I like it better than a midbass punch which is easy to get.



I'm curious MKtheater, how many subs do you have in your home theater and what size drivers do they have?


----------



## MKtheater

I have 12 13's.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6810#post_22851224
> 
> 
> I have 12 13's.




Only 12?




Ian


----------



## MKtheater

130 dBs at 10hz is enough(at the LP)


----------



## XStanleyX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6810#post_22851358
> 
> 
> 130 dBs at 10hz is enough(at the LP)



My gawd, you must be miserable.


----------



## jeffw69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6810#post_22851358
> 
> 
> 130 dBs at 10hz is enough(at the LP)



Did I tell you I was seeking adoption?


----------



## mailiang

This video was shot in a near by building while MKTheater was watching TDKR.











 





Ian


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6810#post_22851224
> 
> 
> I have 12 13's.



Good thing it's not 12 of these , otherwise the entire east coast would probably breakoff into the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## MKtheater

One caps2 costs as much as all my subs combined. I use the tools for the job needed. 24 18's would be a big waist of money as 4 LMS 5400's or 7-8 SI's would get me there too.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6810#post_22852165
> 
> 
> as 4 LMS 5400's would get me there too.


They sure do!


----------



## iBoB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6810#post_22843392
> 
> 
> I think I need a better scale to do this because some movies are in between. For instance I rated WOTW as a 5, probably still the best ever! I rated TDK and TDKR both around the same. TDK I gave a 4.5 but I thought both Total Recall and Dredd and better ULF's than TDK but the TDK had a little better midbass. *Since I prefer that pressurizing low frequency more than the midbass*(Think FOTP plane roll as the best example) I would rate Dredd and Total Recall higher than TDK. It is not a 5 like FOTP and WOTW so where do I go? 4.75? I need a better scale because there a many movies in between now. I guess based on the half scale I would rate both Dredd and Total Recall a 4.5 like I did TDK. I don't know where you guys are getting a 3 or even 4 with these. They have lots of the low stuff that just pulse and is a cool effect. I like it better than a midbass punch which is easy to get.



Agreed. I'd go further and consider Dredd a five star because it does the very thing FOTP does, and does it for a longer duration. I'm referring to the long ULF rumble that lasts from around 0:51.04 to 0:52.26. (classroom scene).


----------



## Toe

Watched Dredd last night and my opinion is middle of the pack and I am feeling a solid 4 OVERALL. If I was judging just on the insane classroom scene and one other early on scene which I cant recall exactly now, I would go higher, but on the whole IMO this is a 4. The music bass vs the effects (weapons, explosions, etc...) bass felt a bit unbalanced and unconvincing at times in relation to the onscreen action I thought. I am considerably more impressed overall with tracks like Underworld Awakening or Tron Legacy both of which are solid 5 star in my book. Still a great LFE track though and the overall sound was very good.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Agreed. After watching dredd the other day then U:A last night. U:A is in a world of its own. Holy crap


----------



## SmokenAshes

Which do you most prefer. Mid chest-punching bass or that non-hearing room-trembling ULF bass?


----------



## Gary J

I can't tell if Taken 2 has a lot of good bass or the shakers I just added make it seem that way.


----------



## capricorn kid

I made a few minor adjustments to my SMS-1. Can someone tell me was it the minor adjustments I made or was the bass in Looper recorded hot. I run my subs 4 dbs hot and I actually turned the level in the avr down midway into the movie.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6840#post_22856656
> 
> 
> I made a few minor adjustments to my SMS-1. Can someone tell me was it the minor adjustments I made or was the bass in Looper recorded hot. I run my subs 4 dbs hot and I actually turned the level in the avr down midway into the movie.



It think it is the movie. I do run my two subwoofers hot and I had to do the same thing (turn the level down on my receiver) to keep watching the movie. It was crazy .....


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6800_100#post_22855717
> 
> 
> Which do you most prefer. Mid chest-punching bass or that non-hearing room-trembling ULF bass?



Both!


But if I had to choose between the two, I would pick the ULF stuff.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6800_80#post_22856741
> 
> 
> Both!
> 
> 
> But if I gad to choose between the two, I would pick the ULF stuff.



+1


----------



## edoggrc51

+2


But more emphasis on the BOTH part!


----------



## freeyayo50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6840#post_22855717
> 
> 
> Which do you most prefer. Mid chest-punching bass or that non-hearing room-trembling ULF bass?



I think I like mid bass more than the low stuff. Rumbling is nice but I like the punch in the chest feeling more.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freeyayo50*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6800_80#post_22857043
> 
> 
> I think I like mid bass more than the low stuff. Rumbling is nice but I like the punch in the chest feeling more.



I used to say that too until I experienced true ULF.










There is something to be said about the feeling like the room is pushing in on you.










If you have a setup capable of true ULF, you are pretty much also guaranteed the chest punching as well. This can't be said the other way around.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6840#post_22855717
> 
> 
> Which do you most prefer. Mid chest-punching bass or that non-hearing room-trembling ULF bass?



Both.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6720#post_22778930
> 
> 
> Explain how then.


Buy a receiver with 16 channels to start.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6810#post_22843392
> 
> 
> I think I need a better scale to do this because some movies are in between. For instance I rated WOTW as a 5, probably still the best ever! I rated TDK and TDKR both around the same. TDK I gave a 4.5 but I thought both Total Recall and Dredd and better ULF's than TDK but the TDK had a little better midbass. Since I prefer that pressurizing low frequency more than the midbass(Think FOTP plane roll as the best example) I would rate Dredd and Total Recall higher than TDK. It is not a 5 like FOTP and WOTW so where do I go? 4.75? I need a better scale because there a many movies in between now. I guess based on the half scale I would rate both Dredd and Total Recall a 4.5 like I did TDK. I don't know where you guys are getting a 3 or even 4 with these. They have lots of the low stuff that just pulse and is a cool effect. I like it better than a midbass punch which is easy to get.


MK, I would have to agree with you there on most points.

Although I think WOTW is the greatest , Dredd seemed (to me) to have more scenes of ULF through out the movie. Some of those scenes were quite prolonged and really played with the senses. So where do you go with that?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6810#post_22851925
> 
> 
> Good thing it's not 12 of these , otherwise the entire east coast would probably breakoff into the Atlantic Ocean.



You need to start looking at specialty drivers that can produce ULF .


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iBoB*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6810#post_22855128
> 
> 
> I'd go further and consider Dredd a five star because it does the very thing FOTP does, and does it for a longer duration. I'm referring to the long ULF rumble that lasts from around 0:51.04 to 0:52.26. (classroom scene).



Disagree - totally, FOTP has IT, Dredd doesn't, but here is the graph from classroom scene which is the beginning of Chapter 5


----------



## MKtheater

WOTW has more for sure, the difference is Dredd has less high level midbass to accompany the low end so it seems like it has more. WOTW reaches lower and louder on most frequencies. The classroom scene reminds me of the movie pulse, not FOTP. Iron flip in TF 1 gets closest to the FOTP scene but to me FOTP and WOTW are my favorites for demos.


----------



## djoberg

Has anyone ever seen (and more importantly, HEARD) the movie _The Fog_ on Blu-ray/DVD? I saw it the other night on one of the movie channels and the bass was quite impressive throughout. When it was over I immediately checked the list and was surprised to see it wasn't listed.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6840#post_22859811
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever seen (and more importantly, HEARD) the movie _The Fog_ on Blu-ray/DVD? I saw it the other night on one of the movie channels and the bass was quite impressive throughout. When it was over I immediately checked the list and was surprised to see it wasn't listed.




Yes. I watched it when it was originally released on DVD. Lots of of SCARY bass!



 





Ian


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6840#post_22860097
> 
> 
> Yes. I watched it when it was originally released on DVD. Lots of of SCARY bass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



I'm talking about the 2006 release (a *remake* of the original movie with Tom Welling and Maggie Grace...a terrible remake at that, except for the audio). I don't know if the original version had the scene in it that takes place in a radio studio, but the sound in that scene is absolutely awesome...with bass enveloping you from every channel, sometimes one channel at a time until it makes a full circuit. Again, this was satellite viewing with DD5.1 and I was impressed.


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6840#post_22859377
> 
> 
> WOTW has more for sure, the difference is Dredd has less high level midbass to accompany the low end so it seems like it has more. WOTW reaches lower and louder on most frequencies. The classroom scene reminds me of the movie pulse, not FOTP. Iron flip in TF 1 gets closest to the FOTP scene but to me FOTP and WOTW are my favorites for demos.



Does Underworld: Awakening beat it??


----------



## Brian Fineberg

U:A is my #1 disc. then WotW. Then HTTYD


----------



## jeremymak

which BD movie gives most chest punch??


Me:

Star trek

or

Percy Jackson and the lightling thief


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6800_100#post_22862703
> 
> 
> which BD movie gives most chest punch??
> 
> 
> Me:
> 
> Star trek
> 
> or
> 
> Percy Jackson and the lightling thief



Debatable...


I know everytime Percy Jackson is on, I want to punch someone in the chest repeatedly until the channel is changed...


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6840#post_22862382
> 
> 
> Does Underworld: Awakening beat it??



Nothing beats WOTW or FOTP to me. There are plenty that are still awesome and Underworld is one of them.


----------



## Steveo1234

I dont get why FOTF is mentioned so often. Sure, there is one good scene. But, thats pretty much it. Rest is a boring bass-less desert drama...


----------



## obxdiver

It sure would be nice if the folks posting here would take an extra 5 seconds and actually type the name of the movies u are referring to instead of using letters only

What is:

FOTF

FOTP

HTTYD

TF 1

WOTW


These are just a few from just this one page


Someone who is just finding this thread will not know what movies you guys are talking about


----------



## crazy4daisy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6840#post_22866936
> 
> 
> It sure would be nice if the folks posting here would take an extra 5 seconds and actually type the name of the movies u are referring to instead of using letters only
> 
> What is:
> 
> FOTF
> 
> FOTP
> 
> HTTYD
> 
> TF 1
> 
> WOTW
> 
> 
> These are just a few from just this one page
> 
> 
> Someone who is just finding this thread will not know what movies you guys are talking about



FOTP/FOTF = Flight of the Pheonix

HTTYD = How to train your Dragon

TF1 = Transformers

WOTW = War of the Worlds


----------



## obxdiver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazy4daisy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6840#post_22866963
> 
> 
> FOTP/FOTF = Flight of the Pheonix
> 
> HTTYD = How to train your Dragon
> 
> TF1 = Transformers
> 
> WOTW = War of the Worlds



Thanks very much crazy4daisy

A suggestion for the person maintaining this list

Put these acronyms in parentheses beside the movie title on page 1 of this thread.

Then people could search that page for the real name of the movie being discussed

Thanks again


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6840#post_22866968
> 
> 
> Thanks very much crazy4daisy
> 
> A suggestion for the person maintaining this list
> 
> Put these acronyms in parentheses beside the movie title on page 1 of this thread.
> 
> Then people could search that page for the real name of the movie being discussed
> 
> Thanks again



thats a very good idea...took me forever to find out what TIH was (the Incredible Hulk )


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6840#post_22866894
> 
> 
> I dont get why FOTF is mentioned so often. Sure, there is one good scene. But, thats pretty much it. Rest is a boring bass-less desert drama...



I thought the same thing....until I rewatched it. There's actually a lot of bass in that movie. Beyond the scene scene everyone always cites, there are a number of others. On the bass thread on that other site, it's one of the very few that gets an full 5 star rating.


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6840#post_22866894
> 
> 
> I dont get why FOTF is mentioned so often. Sure, there is one good scene. But, thats pretty much it. Rest is a boring bass-less desert drama...



I have not watched the original, but thought that this remake was a decent movie. Master and Commander also got bad reviews, but all of us bassheads probably own it as well. I like both M&C and FOTP







. I also own Cloverfield but have only watched it one time. I despise shaky camera movies...


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6840#post_22857110
> 
> 
> I used to say that too until I experienced true ULF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is something to be said about the feeling like the room is pushing in on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a setup capable of true ULF, you are pretty much also guaranteed the chest punching as well. This can't be said the other way around.


Very true indeed!


----------



## petetherock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6840#post_22862703
> 
> 
> which BD movie gives most chest punch??
> 
> 
> Me:
> 
> Star trek
> 
> or
> 
> Percy Jackson and the lightling thief



If you can expand beyond these discs, try a HKG movie: Dragon Tiger Gate... the mid bass will knock your socks off...


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6800_100#post_22866968
> 
> 
> Thanks very much crazy4daisy
> 
> A suggestion for the person maintaining this list
> 
> Put these acronyms in parentheses beside the movie title on page 1 of this thread.
> 
> Then people could search that page for the real name of the movie being discussed
> 
> Thanks again





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6800_100#post_22867131
> 
> 
> thats a very good idea...took me forever to find out what TIH was (the Incredible Hulk )


 Acronym Finder 


Or dig through the forums until you find the definitions...


Researching to find the answers was half the fun for me. I kinda felt like it was a "right of passage" thing that every basshead must experience...


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6840#post_22869458
> 
> 
> I also own Cloverfield but have only watched it one time. *I despise shaky camera movies*...



Same here, I do own that movie and I only use it when friends ask me to try a movie with a lot of bass. So, I give my back to the screen and enjoy seeing the faces of my friends experiencing what a couple of subs can do. Priceless!


----------



## obxdiver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6870#post_22870739
> 
> 
> Acronym Finder
> 
> 
> Or dig through the forums until you find the definitions...
> 
> 
> Researching to find the answers was half the fun for me. I kinda felt like it was a "right of passage" thing that every basshead must experience...


No Thanks

You link does not show acronyms from these list of movies

Did you really think that that link would help others?

Go there an try to see if you can find out what movie TLOEG is

I am not going to sift through thousands of posts to try to see what that means.

I will instead ask the stupid question for others to see.

My recommendation stands

Put these acronyms on page 1 with the list of movies if people are going to discuss them in that way


----------



## Flageborg

Movie of the Year 2012


Drive - Chapter 5


----------



## Brian Fineberg

TLOEG-the league of extraordinary gentleman....e-cookie for me!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6870#post_22872136
> 
> 
> TLOEG-the league of extraordinary gentleman....e-cookie for me!


----------



## Gary J

WTF is WTF?


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6870#post_22872183



YUM!!


----------



## RickMa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6870#post_22872136
> 
> 
> TLOEG-the league of extraordinary gentleman....e-cookie for me!


Beat me to it.


----------



## jeremymak

wow

thats interesting


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6800_100#post_22871926
> 
> 
> No Thanks
> 
> You link does not show acronyms from these list of movies
> 
> Did you really think that that link would help others?
> 
> Go there an try to see if you can find out what movie TLOEG is
> 
> I am not going to sift through thousands of posts to try to see what that means.
> 
> I will instead ask the stupid question for others to see.
> 
> My recommendation stands
> 
> Put these acronyms on page 1 with the list of movies if people are going to discuss them in that way



You live close enough to me. How about some one on one training.


----------



## ironhead1230




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6870#post_22871926
> 
> 
> No Thanks
> 
> You link does not show acronyms from these list of movies
> 
> Did you really think that that link would help others?
> 
> Go there an try to see if you can find out what movie TLOEG is



Umm... Did you even try it?
http://www.acronymfinder.com/The-League-of-Extraordinary-Gentlemen-(2003-movie)-(TLOEG).html 
 


or a quick google search.
https://www.google.com/search?q=TLOEG&oq=TLOEG&aqs=chrome.0.57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6870#post_22871926
> 
> 
> I am not going to sift through thousands of posts to try to see what that means.
> 
> I will instead ask the stupid question for others to see.
> 
> My recommendation stands
> 
> Put these acronyms on page 1 with the list of movies if people are going to discuss them in that way



Would it really be easier to go to a list on page 1 and search through it, then doing a quick google search or using that website? If you feel it's something that is worthwhile, there is nothing stopping you from creating and maintaining a list yourself, instead of asking others to do it for you. Or PM the OP and help him add the abbreviations to the first post. Oops, I just used more acronyms. I guess I should have said, private message the original poster.


-Mike


----------



## Ashi777

Dark knight rises is at 3.5?!


That seriously has to be a error. That movie has more bass then half of the movies in the 4.5 category. Has some decent low frequency scenes even though its filtered at 20hz. Eg plane hijack when the other plane comes along. Stadium detonation.


----------



## WagBoss

how did you guys get your color palette set up to those colors? I can't get mine anywhere close.


----------



## club968

TDKR gets a 3.5 because all ratings are completely subjective here. There are waterfalls and whatnot to base your judgememt, but its still all very subjective. If someone could come up with a scheme or objective rating system that is strictly followed, then the ratings here would make sense.


For example, low frqiemcy extension could be one of the criteria. If it goes below 20hz it gets 4 stars....if it goes lower than 10 it gets 5 stars in that particular category. Sound level could be another criteria...and so on.


Then you would know where every movie stands against every other one in a more objective manner.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Landed Blitz on Blu-Ray the other day for cheap. LFE isn't loud, but it does have pretty decent extension in many places.


Liked the way this movie was mixed... that low subtle rumble really added to things. Not that great a movie, but it'll probably get played more than once.


This is one scene - about two minutes worth of the movie starting at 33:45.


----------



## Ashi777

Yeah


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *club968*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6870#post_22880296
> 
> 
> TDKR gets a 3.5 because all ratings are completely subjective here. There are waterfalls and whatnot to base your judgememt, but its still all very subjective. If someone could come up with a scheme or objective rating system that is strictly followed, then the ratings here would make sense.
> 
> 
> For example, low frqiemcy extension could be one of the criteria. If it goes below 20hz it gets 4 stars....if it goes lower than 10 it gets 5 stars in that particular category. Sound level could be another criteria...and so on.
> 
> 
> Then you would know where every movie stands against every other one in a more objective manner.



Yeah that could be a legit way of sussing things out. But then when you have a movie like batman begins where most of the movie is relatively mild on bass. But then you have a couple of 5 second scenes where you have Scarecrows voice going down to 2hz!


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6870#post_22880892
> 
> 
> Landed Blitz on Blu-Ray the other day for cheap. LFE isn't loud, but it does have pretty decent extension in many places.



I have _Blitz_ in my Blu-ray collection.

Good flick!

I'll have to revisit that spot on the disc you mentioned.



If you like _Jason Statham_ movies, then you'll like _Blitz_.


----------



## SmokenAshes

What do you guys think about this. Instead of rating it based on the film reaching a certain frequency once in a film it should be a mix of frequencies and how many times it hits each one. For example


"Movie Title"


Frequency.....Scenes

60hz............10


Frequency.....Points per

60hz.............1


Total score= 108 points / 5 stars


5 stars = >100 points

4 stars = 80-99 points

3 stars = 60-79 points

2 stars = 40-59 points

1 star =


----------



## Onkyoinked5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6840#post_22862423
> 
> 
> U:A is my #1 disc. then WotW. Then HTTYD



I have to agree with this, underword Awakening is my favorite demo bliu ray. I also particularly like the cracking ice part as i have ceiling speakers that seems to creep up.


I have to add WOTW in my collection as it has been mentioned here alot of times.


Just an addition Hanna is not on the5 star rating but the soundtrack on that is great. Any other recommendation of such movie with great soundtracks?


My collection includes HTTYD, 9, Inception, Hot fuzz, xmen first class, hellboy 2 sky captain. Looking to get a good balance between bass and storyline.


----------



## Reefdvr27

I am going out with the wife to dinner and some shopping tonight. Can anyone give me a list of some new Blu Ray titles with bass or not that are worth buying. I have been out of the loop a bit the past couple of months and I have missed some of the discussion on some of the new releases. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I need some new material for the BD player. Thanks


----------



## Gary J

^^post#1 says it all.


----------



## WagBoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6800_100#post_22881728
> 
> 
> What do you guys think about this. Instead of rating it based on the film reaching a certain frequency once in a film it should be a mix of frequencies and how many times it hits each one. For example
> 
> 
> "Movie Title"
> 
> 
> Frequency.....Scenes
> 
> 60hz............10
> 
> 
> Frequency.....Points per
> 
> 60hz.............1
> 
> 
> Total score= 108 points / 5 stars
> 
> 
> 5 stars = >100 points
> 
> 4 stars = 80-99 points
> 
> 3 stars = 60-79 points
> 
> 2 stars = 40-59 points
> 
> 1 star =


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WagBoss*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6870#post_22882910
> 
> 
> yeah that's a good idea, and make it like 60-100hz instead of just >60hz



Good point


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6870#post_22882791
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me a list of some new Blu Ray titles with bass or not that are worth buying.



This is my recommended shopping-list...


----------



## fecund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6870#post_22883006
> 
> 
> Good point



Have you seen the thread on the other forum? They use peak and average to do ratings.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6870#post_22881728
> 
> 
> What do you guys think about this. Instead of rating it based on the film reaching a certain frequency once in a film it should be a mix of frequencies and how many times it hits each one.



I think this thread should continue the way it has been since the beginning....keeping up the good work from the original master bass list...


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6870#post_22883021
> 
> 
> This is my recommended shopping-list...



Is there an English version of the site in your signature? I'm interested in this disc if there's one with English menus.


----------



## cr136124

Ok, so what am I doing wrong?


WOW - 3 pod scene - captured using an Omnimic V2.


Fronts - Polk RTi A9's

Center - Polk CSi A6

Subs - SVS PB13 Ultra x 2


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6870#post_22883021
> 
> 
> This is my recommended shopping-list...


Thanks for the feed back. I have those except for FOTP and Bolt. I will grab them if I see them. Thanks.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6870#post_22882861
> 
> 
> ^^post#1 says it all.


You are right, I forgot all about it. I have actually pulled that page up on the phone while I was shopping for movies in the store. My bad.


----------



## Ashi777

Thats a really really good idea


----------



## Onkyoinked5

James Bond Skygfall will be out Feb.12, just a heads up, please do a review to the graph masters.. Really looking forward to that. Just for reference I didnt like the Quantum of Solace movie, but Skyfall gave hope again to thew franchise.


Will be looking forward to what the bass looks like in that film. Thank you all great folks of avs.


----------



## coolcat4843

I watched _Dredd_ yesterday afternoon for the first time.


During a relatively quiet scene, when _Dredd_ and his partner were walking through the hallway of the high rise, a loud explosion emanated from the left rear surround speaker.

Scared the living Bejesus out of me!

I must have jumped two feet off my sofa.

It was as if a grenade had just detonated, just off camera.

Anybody else catch that scene?


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6870#post_22876794
> 
> 
> Dark knight rises is at 3.5?!
> 
> 
> That seriously has to be a error. That movie has more bass then half of the movies in the 4.5 category. Has some decent low frequency scenes even though its filtered at 20hz. Eg plane hijack when the other plane comes along. Stadium detonation.


I just watched TDKR and I have to agree with that 3.5, the base was good in parts ,but was it was not room shaking good and not to mention the ULF was very anemic. Rather disappointed.


Edit just reread your post again, and now I know why the ULF was anemic.


----------



## NicksHitachi

I got to watch Total Rekall this weekend.


I really enjoyed the flick, as well as the sound in this one.


It has quite a few bass drops and sweeps which were different. Especially the intro and first few scenes have several sweeps/drops which dig pretty deep. Not a midbass monster but enough to keep most happy. I was kinda on the fence about rating but the uniqueness of the bass sweeps to me justified going a solid 4 Stars. I was in-between 3.5-4 range since the midbass wasn't as strong as some, but to me a unique bass effect scores higher for originality IMO.


----------



## Ashi777

I see what you mean. There was only that scene which shook my room real good. Things on the other side of my house were shaking too.


I'm talking about the first scene, where the plane is Hijacked. Just when the second plane comes along.


At the 2:00 mark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNUSDu-Tehg 


Otherwise yeah I guess you are right, there wasn't much other ULF.


----------



## Reefdvr27

I have been watching the last half an hour or so of Mars Attacks on MAX and I have to say, it has some pretty slamming bass at times.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6840#post_22857467
> 
> 
> Disagree - totally, FOTP has IT, *Dredd* doesn't, but here is the graph from classroom scene which is the beginning of Chapter 5



Do a graph from the minigun scene.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgEOaMgbfIE


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6900#post_22892619
> 
> 
> Do a graph from the minigun scene.



Yepp, but it was a bit disappointing...


Dredd - Chapter 4 - minigun scene


----------



## Flageborg

The best "shooting" scenes so far in movie history...


Open Range - Chapter 9










Die Hard 4 - Chapter 5


----------



## SmokenAshes

What about the movie Heat? That scene is a bamf


----------



## clipper57

finished watching death race 3 wow that got the walls shaking. nice bass in that movie.


----------



## RiverSide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/1230#post_21025847
> 
> 
> The only guy I've praised by name is Randy Thom. When it comes to movie magic, he's my hero. War Of The Worlds, The Incredibles, Monster House, How To Train Your Dragon, Percy Jackson...The Lightning Thief, The Last Airbender, Horton Hears A Who, Despicable Me, The Simpson's Movie, etc. His interviews in which he goes into some detail about how he creates different effects, etc., also adds a dimension to the enjoyment for me personally.



Reading this I'm even more surprised why Despicable Me is missing from the master list.. I liked several places in it with good deep bass.


----------



## jeremymak

cant agree with u anymore


the silver car jet engine and aircraft engine sound superb


----------



## michaelscott73

FOTP has been my demo scene, mainly because of the "pulsing" during the roll. I want to use something else tomorrow, any suggestions for a scene that's not letterbox? Maybe something in Avatar or in one of the Batmans during an IMAX scene?


----------



## SmokenAshes

In TDKR (The Dark Knight Rises) the fight scene with Bane and Batman for the first time has excellent mid bass slam with no background music. Also IMO the best demo scene is the space shuttle launch in the IMAX Hubble. No words can describe it, just make sure you have house insurance.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelscott73*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6900#post_22916013
> 
> 
> FOTP has been my demo scene, mainly because of the "pulsing" during the roll. I want to use something else tomorrow, any suggestions for a scene that's not letterbox? Maybe something in Avatar or in one of the Batmans during an IMAX scene?



I think kung fu panda was 16:9.


See the firework scene when panda is named Dragon warrior and of course the scadush scene- Final scene.


----------



## crazy4daisy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6900#post_22917585
> 
> 
> I think kung fu panda was 16:9.
> 
> 
> See the firework scene when panda is named Dragon warrior and of course the scadush scene- Final scene.



Nope, Kung Fu Panda is 21.9


----------



## SmokenAshes

Don't forget the bluray Avatar has THX demo at the end credits.


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6900#post_22918222
> 
> 
> Don't forget the bluray Avatar has THX demo at the end credits.



That was nice!


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelscott73*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6900#post_22916013
> 
> 
> FOTP has been my demo scene, mainly because of the "pulsing" during the roll. I want to use something else tomorrow, any suggestions for a scene that's not letterbox? Maybe something in Avatar or in one of the Batmans during an IMAX scene?


Did you try *9* ? That movie is a big 5 star bass movie. There are several scenes to choose from during that movie.


----------



## [KYA]Mega

One of my favorite demos is Tron Legacy... I queue up the scene right when he transports to the Grid. The chapter marker is in a stupid place though... you have to back up a few seconds to get the nice sound when he first arrives. Then just watch until your audience is ready for another demo because the next few scenes are all great for bass, surround, music and visuals.


Not bass related, but if your display has good contrast ratio, Tron is the perfect movie to show that off as well. In fact I used the light cycle scene to convince my wife that she should wear her glasses while watching movies: I freeze-framed the part where the bike is materializing, and said, okay, see all that detail... now put on your glasses... and she had an "OMG!" moment, and now she always wears her glasses when we watch movies.


----------



## michaelscott73

Thanks for the suggestions. I ended up going with an oldie but goodie...opening from Master and Commander. I know it's clipped below 20 but it's hard to beat...especially with the surround effects. I do have to check 9 out though


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6880_80#post_22922304
> 
> 
> One of my favorite demos is Tron Legacy... I queue up the scene right when he transports to the Grid. The chapter marker is in a stupid place though... you have to back up a few seconds to get the nice sound when he first arrives. Then just watch until your audience is ready for another demo because the next few scenes are all great for bass, surround, music and visuals.
> 
> 
> Not bass related, but if your display has good contrast ratio, Tron is the perfect movie to show that off as well. In fact I used the light cycle scene to convince my wife that she should wear her glasses while watching movies: I freeze-framed the part where the bike is materializing, and said, okay, see all that detail... now put on your glasses... and she had an "OMG!" moment, and now she always wears her glasses when we watch movies.



I really want to try Tron in my theater, but won't do it due to the clipping issues.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6900#post_22924792
> 
> 
> I really want to try Tron in my theater, but won't do it due to the clipping issues.



Does the clipping bother you? Its still a good movie D


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

The clipping doesn't bother me one iota, IMHO its still a fantastic soundtrack (for ears, maybe not charts).


----------



## JapanDave

Underworld awakening, now that is getting very close to WOTW's for ULF.


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6900#post_22924883
> 
> 
> The clipping doesn't bother me one iota, IMHO its still a fantastic soundtrack (for ears, maybe not charts).




Why does the clipping not bother you? Doesn't clipping damage speakers? When the horseshoe looking ship flies by, I notice clipping in my speakers. I make sure to lower the volume on that pass.


----------



## SmokenAshes

I noticed clipping in my rear speakers during the whale scene in Finding Nemo when the whale stops and let's out a loud yell. Anyone else?


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6900#post_22926183
> 
> 
> Why does the clipping not bother you? Doesn't clipping damage speakers? When the horseshoe looking ship flies by, I notice clipping in my speakers. I make sure to lower the volume on that pass.



I could be wrong but I think the clipping sound is the soundtrack and not your speakers or we would have fried something by now with. It was recorded that way so no matter how loud you play it you should still hear it. Now Tron is a loud movie so it could clip some lesser speakers and subs at reference. I watch Tron at reference all the time and never had any problems and my amps are not clipping, it is the soundtrack itself.


----------



## SmokenAshes

How can you watch Tron at reference level? With my newly acquired PSA XV30 I watched a few scenes and I was starting to get sick from all the bass at -10 from reference. Lol,


----------



## SmokenAshes

How can you watch Tron at reference level? With my newly acquired PSA XV30 I watched a few scenes and I was starting to get sick from all the bass at -10 from reference. Lol,


----------



## SmokenAshes

Sorry for double post (dang phone)


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6880_80#post_22926262
> 
> 
> Sorry for double post (dang phone)



You mean triple post.


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6930#post_22926231
> 
> 
> I could be wrong but I think the clipping sound is the soundtrack and not your speakers or we would have fried something by now with. It was recorded that way so no matter how loud you play it you should still hear it. Now Tron is a loud movie so it could clip some lesser speakers and subs at reference. I watch Tron at reference all the time and never had any problems and my amps are not clipping, it is the soundtrack itself.




Maybe I am not properly explaining what I hear. I am referring to "clipping" as noticeable distortion. And yes, I notice this distortion at lower volume. Thus, I lower the volume before getting to that scene. Kinda sucks, if you ask me that Disney let this pressing get a pass. Someone should be demoted.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Do I worry when playing back heavy metal that I'm going to damage my speakers? Nope (ears maybe), and rock guitar is full of clipping. But its clipping in the recorded material, not clipping caused by exceeding the headroom of the reproduction chain.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6930#post_22926395
> 
> 
> Maybe I am not properly explaining what I hear. I am referring to "clipping" as noticeable distortion. And yes, I notice this distortion at lower volume. Thus, I lower the volume before getting to that scene. Kinda sucks, if you ask me that Disney let this pressing get a pass. Someone should be demoted.



Try watching Immortals







OR the Hubble 3D launch scene. That clipping is from the recording so changing the volume won't prevent you from hearing it.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6930#post_22926257
> 
> 
> How can you watch Tron at reference level? With my newly acquired PSA XV30 I watched a few scenes and I was starting to get sick from all the bass at -10 from reference. Lol,



I watched it at reference and my subs were 5 dBs hot with a 3 dBs boost below 20hz. So 20hz and under was 8 dBs hot. I demo like this all the time.


----------



## NicksHitachi

Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter. 4.0*


During the movie I was thinking about rating this a 4.5 due to the levels of the bass. Not much bass variety on this one. A few textbook sweeps probably not extending much below 20. However after the movie I was left wanting. The lack of originality in effects and lack of any significant wow moment with ULF, left me feeling a solid 4 STARS was prob more applicable.


----------



## Kimwyn

With all this talk about clipping, does anyone in here get clipping when they watch X men First Class? Is there any known scenes in that movie which has clipping?


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimwyn*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6930#post_22926882
> 
> 
> With all this talk about clipping, does anyone in here get clipping when they watch X men First Class? Is there any known scenes in that movie which has clipping?



only movies I know of clipping are immortals and Tron


----------



## bowmah

Wasn't there some massive sub clipping on Star Wars Clone Wars when one spaceship does a fly by?


----------



## SmokenAshes

Yeah speaking if clipping,I noticed clipping in my rear speakers during the whale scene in Finding Nemo when the whale stops and let's out a loud yell. Anyone else?


----------



## JapanDave

Clipping on Tron does get to me a bit.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimwyn*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6930#post_22926882
> 
> 
> With all this talk about clipping, does anyone in here get clipping when they watch X men First Class? Is there any known scenes in that movie which has clipping?


One my favorite scenes is in X-men first class. The Russian Jet fly over!! Short but sweet!



Anyone know if there is any LFE in Denzel Washinton's Flight??


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6930#post_22928208
> 
> 
> One my favorite scenes is in X-men first class. The Russian Jet fly over!! Short but sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if there is any LFE in Denzel Washinton's Flight??



I don't know if it is my set up but I was a bit disappointed due to the lack of lfe during the airplane scene. (Quad LFM-1 EXs) Still enjoyed the movie though!


----------



## wth718

Wasn't your setup. There was not much in the way of LFE to speak of in that scene.


----------



## sojodave

I just got a new Klipsch RW-12D sub and I set up dual subs with my Klipsch Sub-10. I ran Audyssey and put on Flight Of The Phoenix. The couch and my chest were shaking and I thought my back window was going to blow out. I have yet to find a better demo than the sandstorm in Flight Of The Phoenix.


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6930#post_22926609
> 
> 
> Do I worry when playing back heavy metal that I'm going to damage my speakers? Nope (ears maybe), and rock guitar is full of clipping. But its clipping in the recorded material, not clipping caused by exceeding the headroom of the reproduction chain.



+1. I've read that typical guitarists will say an amp running at 10% THD is playing clean! Also, FWIW, I was poking around yesterday and ran across an article on achieving loudness in final masters (early 2000s IIRC, not Mixonline but one of the simllar mags) and it pointed out a trend to intentionally digitally clip drums. Like to clip 100 consecutive samples or so for each bass drum hit. Claimed it changed the sound of the drum but didn't sound like distortion. What those kooky recordists will do . . .


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6930#post_22926609
> 
> 
> Do I worry when playing back heavy metal that I'm going to damage my speakers? Nope (ears maybe), and rock guitar is full of clipping. But its clipping in the recorded material, not clipping caused by exceeding the headroom of the reproduction chain.



+1. I've read that typical guitarists will say an amp running at 10% THD is playing clean! Also, FWIW, I was poking around yesterday and ran across an article on achieving loudness in final masters (early 2000s IIRC, not Mixonline but one of the simllar mags) and it pointed out a trend to intentionally digitally clip drums. Like to clip 100 consecutive samples or so for each bass drum hit. Claimed it changed the sound of the drum but didn't sound like distortion. What those kooky recordists will do . . .


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6930#post_22928208
> 
> 
> One my favorite scenes is in X-men first class. The Russian Jet fly over!! Short but sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if there is any LFE in Denzel Washinton's Flight??



In regards to the question about Flight, Great Movie, but very little LFE.


----------



## michaelscott73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6930#post_22930597
> 
> 
> I just got a new Klipsch RW-12D sub and I set up dual subs with my Klipsch Sub-10. I ran Audyssey and put on Flight Of The Phoenix. The couch and my chest were shaking and I thought my back window was going to blow out. I have yet to find a better demo than the sandstorm in Flight Of The Phoenix.


A lot of members feel WOTW is the best reference scene...I think because of the ULF...but I think the plane roll and "pulsing" it creates is much more impressive.


----------



## Ashi777

I just watched Black Hawk Down. I found the bass to be pretty disappointing? There was not one scene which featured some ULF content except for one RPG explosion. Why does it have a 4.5 rating on this list?


Am I the only one who thinks this?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6930#post_22932328
> 
> 
> I just watched Black Hawk Down. I found the bass to be pretty disappointing? There was not one scene which featured some ULF content except for one RPG explosion. Why does it have a 4.5 rating on this list?
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks this?



It's because your set up is not capable of doing the scene justice. It's the Irene taking off scene that has the ULF. I have quad EXs and still can't do the scene justice lol. Only time I thought the scene was awesome was when I heard it in a quad LMS5400 set up


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6930#post_22932341
> 
> 
> It's because your set up is not capable of doing the scene justice. It's the Irene taking off scene that has the ULF. I have quad EXs and still can't do the scene justice lol. Only time I thought the scene was awesome was when I heard it in a quad LMS5400 set up



Another reason why I think the scoring should be changed. Or at least change the name of the thread to "BASS REFERENCE LEVEL MOVIES" or something.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6930#post_22932341
> 
> 
> Only time I thought the scene was awesome was when I heard it in a quad LMS5400 set up


Wut yu talkin bout Willis??!!


----------



## capricorn kid

This not a big bass movie but I watched "Safety not Guaranteed" last night and without giving away the ending too much, there is about 60 seconds of great deep loud bass that shocked me. The movie was not bad at all, I actually enjoyed it but it is a drama / comedy with no action at all. That is why the ending shocked me. It filled my theater room with LOTS of energy.


----------



## laugsbach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6900_100#post_22933270
> 
> 
> It filled my theater room with LOTS of energy.



+1


A very good movie with an awesome scene at the end....made my room feel like what was going on during the scene.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laugsbach*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6930#post_22933376
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> A very good movie with an awesome scene at the end....made my room feel like what was going on during the scene.


Shocking scene and sound at the end.....


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6930#post_22932858
> 
> 
> Another reason why I think the scoring should be changed. Or at least change the name of the thread to "BASS REFERENCE LEVEL MOVIES" or something.



Why? If we change it than the people who cant play below 35hz will want to change it again lol


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6930#post_22933270
> 
> 
> This not a big bass movie but I watched "Safety not Guaranteed" last night and without giving away the ending too much, there is about 60 seconds of great deep loud bass that shocked me. The movie was not bad at all, I actually enjoyed it but it is a drama / comedy with no action at all. That is why the ending shocked me. It filled my theater room with LOTS of energy.



I watched a very entertaining movie just to check out the scene you mentioned. The lfe moment was nice and different, but the movie itself was flat out good.


What a refreshing movie! The acting was exceptional!


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6930#post_22932341
> 
> 
> It's because your set up is not capable of doing the scene justice. It's the Irene taking off scene that has the ULF. I have quad EXs and still can't do the scene justice lol. Only time I thought the scene was awesome was when I heard it in a quad LMS5400 set up



7hz is nothing...


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6930#post_22932328
> 
> 
> I just watched Black Hawk Down. I found the bass to be pretty disappointing? There was not one scene which featured some ULF content except for one RPG explosion. Why does it have a 4.5 rating on this list?
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks this?



Oh man, right before the pilot says "[email protected]#! Irene" and the Black Hawks take off, there's a ULF moment that you FEEL more than you HEAR.


----------



## MIkeDuke

BHD is one of the monsters because of that scene. If I remember correctly it goes as low as 5Hz during that part.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6960#post_22934405
> 
> 
> 7hz is nothing...


OH DANG!!!! You'e a mad man!!


----------



## MKtheater

Hey guys I just measured my system and without any boost my -6 dB point was at 9hz and my -10 db point is at 4.5hz!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6960#post_22936008
> 
> 
> Hey guys I just measured my system and without any boost my -6 dB point was at 9hz and my -10 db point is at 4.5hz!



Go away. You are to awesome for us lol


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6960#post_22935872
> 
> 
> BHD is one of the monsters because of that scene. If I remember correctly it goes as low as 5Hz during that part.



The effects are centered at 7hz. For reference, here's one of many graphs of that scene. http://www.hometheater.com/images/archivesart/1004way.waterfalls.jpg 


By the way, it's not like this *high amplitude* ULF is lengthy. It's a few pulses at 7hz, right after the guy says, "F'ing Irene!" and then Jimi starts playing Voodoo Child. Lower level ULF continues for 30s or so, again centered at 7hz, but it's not nearly as hot as those first few pulses.


Edit (for googling): Black Hawk Down F'ing Irene Timestamp. It starts approximately around the 35:20 mark.


----------



## kemiza

Gladiator was one of my favorite dts-es dvd's. I finally purchased it on bluray(dts-hd master) this week. What happen to the fantastic audio(bass) that was so evident on the dvd? I know I'm not the only person that hears this.







I own the latest release it came out last month. All the reviews online claim the audio was excellent. I think not.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6960#post_22936008
> 
> 
> Hey guys I just measured my system and without any boost my -6 dB point was at 9hz and my -10 db point is at 4.5hz!


Nice!


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6960#post_22934405
> 
> 
> 7hz is nothing...


Toggle through the audio/sound settings on the BD player and I think it is Multi Channel something,( it has been a long time since I scene it) When you hit the right one you will know.


----------



## mjaudio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6960#post_22937428
> 
> 
> Toggle through the audio/sound settings on the BD player and I think it is Multi Channel something,( it has been a long time since I scene it) *When you hit the right one you will know*.



Trust me, Dave knows it better than just about anyone on this forum, In fact I am pretty sure his neighbors in a 5 mile radius know it too


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6960#post_22937428
> 
> 
> Toggle through the audio/sound settings on the BD player and I think it is Multi Channel something,( it has been a long time since I scene it) When you hit the right one you will know.


No need to toggle, just batten down the hatches and hold on for grim death. But it is not the 7hz you really have to worry about, it the 2-3hz stuff that will get you. I am seriously scared of WOTW, I would bet that my 10" thick re-enforced concrete ceiling flexes in that movie!!!
























> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjaudio*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6960#post_22937499
> 
> 
> Trust me, Dave knows it better than just about anyone on this forum, In fact I am pretty sure his neighbors in a 5 mile radius know it too


For some reason we get a local earthquake waning in our area on the TV, right around 9-12 pm on some nights!


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6960#post_22933904
> 
> 
> I watched a very entertaining movie just to check out the scene you mentioned. The lfe moment was nice and different, but the movie itself was flat out good.
> 
> 
> What a refreshing movie! The acting was exceptional!


Very refreshing....An interesting story and yes the acting was very good. I might pick this one up one day if I catch a good sale on Amazon.


----------



## Toe

Could someone be kind enough to link some graphs from The Art of Flight? I cant do a search on my phone and am not near a CPU. We just watched this again and man some of the LFE had me and a friend laughing from pure joy!







Really curious to see some graphs from this one. What a fantastic disc all around. The all too rare full package for me. Killer LFE, overall sound, PQ and the actual material is amazing. Would love to check out the 3d version at some point.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6900_100#post_22932328
> 
> 
> I just watched Black Hawk Down. I found the bass to be pretty disappointing? There was not one scene which featured some ULF content except for one RPG explosion. Why does it have a 4.5 rating on this list?
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks this?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6900_100#post_22935844
> 
> 
> Oh man, right before the pilot says "[email protected]#! Irene" and the Black Hawks take off, there's a ULF moment that you FEEL more than you HEAR.




Some of you guys saw this was coming...lol


Irene!!!








I plan to "re-visit" this scene here in a few weeks. Brolic, I might have to invite you over when I get my new setup dialed-in. I'll be in touch...


----------



## tony123

If I remember, that scene will only do it for you if you reach into single digits? no? I go to 14hz in my room and that scene does nothing for me either.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6960#post_22938500
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you guys saw this was coming...lol
> 
> 
> Irene!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to "re-visit" this scene here in a few weeks. Brolic, I might have to invite you over when I get my new setup dialed-in. I'll be in touch...



I also love looking at my subs during that scene. The excursions, coupled with the feel of pressure on the body, is a superb experience. Once you're all dialed in, let me know and I'll definitely swing by.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6930#post_22932328
> 
> 
> I just watched Black Hawk Down. I found the bass to be pretty disappointing? There was not one scene which featured some ULF content except for one RPG explosion. Why does it have a 4.5 rating on this list?
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks this?



How about buying some subs...? and try again ?


Black Hawk Down - Chapter 4 & 5


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6900_100#post_22938646
> 
> 
> How about buying some subs...? and try again ?



Ah snap!


Oh no he didn't!


----------



## Golfdad123

I've been wanting to buy War of the Worlds and saw it in dvd at Costco the other night. Does anyone know if the bass is the same quality on the dvd as the bluray. Not sure if it's worth getting the bluray since I'll be getting it mainly just to hear the bass since many here seem to rate is as the best. I have several 5 star movies on the list already that I use for demos for friends, but might switch to this. It seems some blurays (Master and Comm) end up having the bass dumbed down on the bluray version.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Golfdad123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6960#post_22938907
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to buy War of the Worlds and saw it in dvd at Costco the other night. Does anyone know if the bass is the same quality on the dvd as the bluray.



The DTS track is off the wall insane. The Dolby Digital track, not so much. You'll definitely want to be sure the DTS track is on there before buying.


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> The DTS track is off the wall insane.


+1. I don't particularly like the movie, but when I saw the DVD on sale for ~$4.99, I couldn't resist buying a "demo material" copy. Ditto FOTP, when I saw the BD for ~$7.99 a year or two ago.


----------



## Golfdad123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6960#post_22939592
> 
> 
> The DTS track is off the wall insane. The Dolby Digital track, not so much. You'll definitely want to be sure the DTS track is on there before buying.



Thanks. I'll check when I'm in there this weekend. Looks like Amazon has it used for a penny plus shipping so I may just go that route since the description says it has the DTS and Dolby tracks.


----------



## Golfdad123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6960#post_22939631
> 
> 
> +1. I don't particularly like the movie, but when I saw the DVD on sale for ~$4.99, I couldn't resist buying a "demo material" copy. Ditto FOTP, when I saw the BD for ~$7.99 a year or two ago.


I saw FOTP BD on Amazon last week for that price but it's back up again. May get it used also.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6960#post_22938646
> 
> 
> How about buying some subs...? and try again ?



Wellll.... i do have a submersive










I will be trying that scene again VERY SOON. If I still don't get anything, it will be my room response. Its terrible right now. Going to get some EQing equipment very soon.


Anyways, I take back what I said about Black Hawk Down and its bass.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6960#post_22936008
> 
> 
> Hey guys I just measured my system and without any boost my -6 dB point was at 9hz and my -10 db point is at 4.5hz!




 

What are you, some kind of wise guy?


----------



## wkingincharge

I do not have WOTW or Black Hawk but have seen them both numerous times and after seeing that Irene demo these 2 Blurays will be picked up by me ASAP!!.


----------



## BornSlippyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Golfdad123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6960#post_22938907
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to buy *War of the Worlds* and saw it in dvd at Costco the other night. Does anyone know if the bass is the same quality on the dvd as the bluray. Not sure if it's worth getting the bluray since I'll be getting it mainly just to hear the bass since many here seem to rate is as the best. I have several 5 star movies on the list already that I use for demos for friends, but might switch to this. It seems some blurays (Master and Comm) end up having the bass dumbed down on the bluray version.



Keep checking Amazon because I bought mine for $8 last year on BD. That movie and Tron Legacy are my bass demo's. My favorite is WOTW because that whole pod scene rattles my house and I only have one sub (HSU VTF15H).


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6950_50#post_22938646
> 
> 
> How about buying some subs...? and try again ?
> 
> 
> Black Hawk Down - Chapter 4 & 5



It's really only the Irene scene which put BHD on the map. The rest of the movie doesn't have many great bass scenes.


And coming back to the Irene scene, again you need some highly capable subs in order to reproduce it properly. A vast majority of the subs out there won't cut it and people will wonder "what's the big deal about the scene?".


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6950_50#post_22940890
> 
> 
> Wellll.... i do have a submersive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be trying that scene again VERY SOON. If I still don't get anything, it will be my room response. Its terrible right now. Going to get some EQing equipment very soon.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I take back what I said about Black Hawk Down and its bass.



Well a Submersive ought to do it







What volume level were you playing the scene at?


Could be a room or setup issue as you said.


----------



## Ashi777

Well I tried it. And nothing happened. Very slight rumble in the couch. So I checked out the excursion on the sub, there was a fair amount. But I didn't feel anything.


It's weird. I played batman begins on the same volume level. (Scarecrows voice). Cause I believe it is mixed down to 2hz, lower than the "Irene" scene, and it felt like my couch moved







the excursion is wild on that scene. As if the driver is almost about to pop out!


----------



## bowmah

Just watched WOTW where alien emerges for the first time. Fun but scared to turn above -20 dB. Sitting close to the sub and was nervous I would blow something lol


Also checked out Cloverfield at 19:50. Wow fun scene.


Definitely cannot run +2dB hot on the sub. Audyssey level was just fine.


Will watch last 20 minutes of Hulk tomorrow. Bass weekend!


----------



## Flageborg

Ahhh....Bass Weekend coming up...










Looper - Chapter 1 - from beginning first shot till meeting Beatrix at Diner...all french...of course...c la vie


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6990#post_22942417
> 
> 
> Just watched WOTW where alien emerges for the first time. Fun but scared to turn above -20 dB. Sitting close to the sub and was nervous I would blow something lol
> 
> 
> Also checked out Cloverfield at 19:50. Wow fun scene.
> 
> 
> Definitely cannot run +2dB hot on the sub. Audyssey level was just fine.
> 
> 
> Will watch last 20 minutes of Hulk tomorrow. Bass weekend!



Be sure to check out the end of Cloverfield where Hud (the guy who holds the camera) gets killed by the monster. The ULF is so good in that scene.


Have a good "bass weekend"


----------



## woody777

Anybody watch Beasts of the Southern Wild? It's not a typical LFE movie, but between a huge storm and these weird buffalo/dinosaur things stomping around, it actually had quite a bit of low end. However (on my system at least -- and I'm having a few issues), it sounded pretty bad. Can anybody confirm? I would love to see a graph of how low it actually hit if anybody has any interest.


----------



## bowmah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6990#post_22942620
> 
> 
> Be sure to check out the end of Cloverfield where Hud (the guy who holds the camera) gets killed by the monster. The ULF is so good in that scene.
> 
> 
> Have a good "bass weekend"



Luckily I did not plan in watching the entire movie lol. Spoiler alert.


Looking forward to Skyfall as well. How was the story and what about the action audio?


----------



## UofAZ1

Wound up watching a DVD quality movie called "Sinister" via the web then transmitted to my Appletv for my main HT system. Although the video hasn't been released yet and my Apple was playing stereo then PrologicIIx from there. That movie had some intense bass scenes. Caused me to jump several times and that's rare and caused my GF's asthma to go off. Can't wait to get this one on Bluray for lossless because just the web version was insane.


----------



## ttnuagmada




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6900_100#post_22943769
> 
> 
> Luckily I did not plan in watching the entire movie lol. Spoiler alert.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to Skyfall as well. How was the story and what about the action audio?



I saw Skyfall at a Carmike BigD theater (6 21 inch subs). There's a train wreck scene that had bass so deep that it made me queasy.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UofAZ1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6990#post_22943906
> 
> 
> caused my GF's asthma to go off. .


THAT'S BASS! I know it's not funny but it still made me laugh.


----------



## UofAZ1

My main system has 12 sub drivers so her asthma goes off all the time. ;-). For me it's a sign of a good bass movie....for her not so much.


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6900_100#post_22926183
> 
> 
> Why does the clipping not bother you? Doesn't clipping damage speakers? When the horseshoe looking ship flies by, I notice clipping in my speakers. I make sure to lower the volume on that pass.


Sorry for bringing this back up a few days late, and I think several people hinted at the answer, but I thought I would spell it out plainly:


If there is clipping in the recording, it does not harm your speakers AT ALL to play it back. It is simply a diminishment to the sound quality.


If the recording is clean, and your amp is clipping, this is REAL BAD for your speakers. An amp that is distorting can send bursts of high amperage to your speakers and they can be damaged in a fraction of a second.


If your amp is clean and your speakers start to distort (due to exceeding their max rating), this is also bad, but you can almost always fix this with a reduction in the volume before any damage occurs.


So the moral of the story is... Get Tron Legacy, crank it up, and enjoy.


Here comes my opinion on the clipping in Tron... I think a lot of what people are complaining about is intentional. The Daft Punk soundtrack uses a lot of digital clipping or low sample rates to create kind of a metallic, synthetic "digital" effect. This is not to everyone's liking, but it is for sure intentional. The "crackle" when the recognizer flies over I also believe to be intentional. It sounds very much like the real-life sound blast of a jet fly-by when it is close. You can't really call that clipping or distortion since it's real, but it still kind of "splats" your ears if you will.


Anyway, I REALLY like the way those scenes sound in Tron. But I am clipping-aware as the clipping in Immortals bugged me a lot. So to each his own, but Tron is still my go-to demo, clipping and all.


----------



## SmokenAshes

I never hear clipping in Tron because exactly what you said about the fly by. Its supposed to sound like that. Listen to the space shuttle launch in IMAX Hubble, that's what extreme power sounds like. Also being on a aircraft carrier for over a year, I know what jets sound like as they fly by lol. Now Immortals drives me nuts with the amount of clipping in that movie. A movie I like to use to show off my speakers that has LOUD but yet CLEAN sound is Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol during the sand storm scene with the car crash at the end. It'll make you cringe lol.


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7000_100#post_22945510
> 
> 
> ...Listen to the space shuttle launch in IMAX Hubble, that's what extreme power sounds like...


Technically, the "crackle" you hear in all the recordings of the space shuttle ARE clipping. The mic / sound equipment just cannot record that sound perfectly. But, that brings me back to my original point. That is what we (the audience) associate with extreme power, so that is why I think the clipping sound when the Recognizer flies by is intentional.


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7000_50#post_22945753
> 
> 
> so that is why I think the clipping sound when the Recognizer flies by is intentional.



Sorry, which scene or time stamp is that scene. I'd like to rerun it to hear what you are referring to as the "crackle"


----------



## SmokenAshes

When Sam first enters the Grid and gets picked up by the Recognizers. Shortly after he gets picked up there is a fly by.


----------



## Kain

Which movie is better for bass/LFE? _The Avengers_ or _The Amazing Spider-Man_?


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kain*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6990#post_22946462
> 
> 
> Which movie is better for bass/LFE? _The Avengers_ or _The Amazing Spider-Man_?



Low, but not loud - Amazing Spider-Man

Loud, but not low - Avengers


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kain*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6990#post_22946462
> 
> 
> Which movie is better for bass/LFE? _The Avengers_ or _The Amazing Spider-Man_?



The Amazing Spider-Man


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6960#post_22937886
> 
> 
> Could someone be kind enough to link some graphs from The Art of Flight? I cant do a search on my phone and am not near a CPU. We just watched this again and man some of the LFE had me and a friend laughing from pure joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really curious to see some graphs from this one. What a fantastic disc all around. The all too rare full package for me. Killer LFE, overall sound, PQ and the actual material is amazing. Would love to check out the 3d version at some point.



This is all I could find:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22479660


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7000_100#post_22946012
> 
> 
> Sorry, which scene or time stamp is that scene. I'd like to rerun it to hear what you are referring to as the "crackle"


SmokenAshes already answered... but to be a little more specific, if you hit chapter next until Sam is in the grid, it's soon after, and there is a Recognizer that flies from off-screen kind of over your head. It's a nice surround effect as well as some pretty deep and intense bass. But in the high-end of the bass sound there is some crackle or pop or whatever you want to call it. I never hear that as clipping, but after this discussion, I am assuming it is... especially since it is reminiscent of the clipping you hear on virtually every recording of the Space Shuttle I have ever heard. But I can also see how it can be interpreted as distortion, and for someone showing how clean their system is, I could see a discerning audience member not familiar with the movie thinking it's their amp or speaker breaking up which would of course be unfortunate.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6990#post_22946758
> 
> 
> This is all I could find:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5700#post_22479660



Thanks djoberg, I appreciate it.







I cant search from my phone and my CPU is down at the moment.


Watched Domino last night and wow that movie is loaded with LFE! FUN bass movie.




Also, if anyone has any thoughts on the LFE of Silent Hill Revelation which gets released tom I would love to hear some opinions. I enjoyed the overall audio of the first film, so I am curious how this one stacks up both in general and in terms of LFE in particular. Thanks!


----------



## Okv

Kon-Tiki, a norwegian film, quite surprising audio on this one, i think the storm scene alone is worth it, even if you may not like the rest of the film:

 


There are a couple of other scenes as well, with "artistic" lfe.

I think the storm scene is very good, and useful for showing off a capable system on material different from cannons and aliens.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6990#post_22949299
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone has any thoughts on the LFE of Silent Hill Revelation which gets released tom I would love to hear some opinions. I enjoyed the overall audio of the first film, so I am curious how this one stacks up both in general and in terms of LFE in particular. Thanks!



I also had big expectations. Unfortunately, it was a disappointment all around. Bass was meh, and the film itself was bad.


----------



## Slingblayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Okv*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6990#post_22951899
> 
> *material different from cannons and aliens.*



You mean there are other movies out there? j/k


----------



## mrcoop

Shotgun shot in The Raid Redemption.


----------



## bsoko2

Borne Legacy - Drone/Missle stike on the cabin & in the Phillipines when the factory shuts down.


----------



## mrcoop

Anyone know the IMAX extreme sports that has tons of bass. Read it ways back on this thread...I think its about extreme sports???


----------



## jeremymak

i like the 1st silent hill episode much more for both story and sounding


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6990#post_22952148
> 
> 
> I also had big expectations. Unfortunately, it was a disappointment all around. Bass was meh, and the film itself was bad.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6990#post_22953007
> 
> 
> i like the 1st silent hill episode much more for both story and sounding





Bummer! Thanks for the report. I will just stick with the original plan and rent instead of buy.


----------



## Okv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slingblayde*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6990#post_22952380
> 
> 
> You mean there are other movies out there? j/k



Seems so, but I suspect most of them are boring.

I think this one could be classified as a action movie of sorts, the storm comes along just when you are about to fall asleep, end then there is the shark..


----------



## woody777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woody777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6990#post_22943326
> 
> 
> Anybody watch Beasts of the Southern Wild? It's not a typical LFE movie, but between a huge storm and these weird buffalo/dinosaur things stomping around, it actually had quite a bit of low end. However (on my system at least -- and I'm having a few issues), it sounded pretty bad. Can anybody confirm? I would love to see a graph of how low it actually hit if anybody has any interest.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Okv*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6990#post_22951899
> 
> 
> I think the storm scene is very good, and useful for showing off a capable system on material different from cannons and aliens.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slingblayde*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6990#post_22952380
> 
> 
> You mean there are other movies out there? j/k



Is this why nobody responded to my question about the movie Beasts of the Southern Wild


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6990#post_22952921
> 
> 
> Anyone know the IMAX extreme sports that has tons of bass. Read it ways back on this thread...I think its about extreme sports???



ART of FLIGHT


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7020#post_22953623
> 
> 
> ART of FLIGHT



Thats just snowboarding but does have intense bass



hate how I've been telling people it had a bunch of bass since 2011...now you guys get it


----------



## sojodave

We have a home theater business next to our office and I stopped by to talk about calibrating my subs. He suggested that I set my speakers at 75 db and to try my subs at three settings to see what I like. He suggested setting them at 75, then 78, then 82. I tried 82 db and put on Master & Commander. The first canon ball scared the crap out of me. I tried it with Chris Botti music and 82 was too hot. I tried 75 and settled on 78 db. I tried out WOTW and 78 db sounded incredible on the thunder scenes. I can't wait for Skyfall.


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7020#post_22954572
> 
> 
> We have a home theater business next to our office and I stopped by to talk about calibrating my subs. He suggested that I set my speakers at 75 db and to try my subs at three settings to see what I like. He suggested setting them at 75, then 78, then 82. I tried 82 db and put on Master & Commander. The first canon ball scared the crap out of me. I tried it with Chris Botti music and 82 was too hot. I tried 75 and settled on 78 db. I tried out WOTW and 78 db sounded incredible on the thunder scenes. I can't wait for Skyfall.




skyfall only has 1 scene has big boom


train crash


----------



## GrooveRite

Started watching The Impossible last night. Lots of bass and I have a very underwhelming sub!


----------



## josay

I have a minor request. On Call of Duty B-ops 2. They have the EMP Grenade and the EMP perk. When you throw the grenade close to yourself or its thrown at you. You get low explosion that you feel then hear. Also with the EMP perk but its much stronger. I set my audio options to low freq on the game. Anyway, is some one able to measure these and get a graph please? Its one of those "holy crap, my rooms gonna collapse"! I know its not a movie but a graph would be nice. Thanks guys.


----------



## pokekevin

Just got the iTunes version of Wreck-It Ralph and will check out if there is any bass


----------



## RugerRell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7020#post_22954727
> 
> 
> skyfall only has 1 scene has big boom
> 
> 
> train crash



It has two scenes that I thought were pretty good and had a lot of bass. The train crash, as you mentioned, and when the big house blows up. Would love to see some graphs on these two scenes.


----------



## pokekevin

In Skyfall, that house explosion was pretty damn good! I was cringing the whole time expecting my quads to bottom out lol


----------



## Reefdvr27

Picked up handful of new rays this past week. Looper was one and It has some really nice LFE, not to mention a really good flick, one of the best movies I seen in some time, sort of along the lines of Inception in the fact that it made you think and oddly enough Joseph Gordon -Levitt was casted.


Also got the Mummy trilogy, Sherlock Homes and Dread. . Never seen any of them, but all seem to be listed in the 4 star range.


----------



## Reddig

Just watched The Man with the Iron Fist. It had some great bass sweeps during some of the action scenes you don't hear very often. I loved the whole mix. Very active surrounds. Awesome action too.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7020#post_22958271
> 
> 
> Just watched The Man with the Iron Fist. It had some great bass sweeps during some of the action scenes you don't here much.



Now how was the movie lol


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7020#post_22958275
> 
> 
> Now how was the movie lol



Sorry I was editing and adding to my last post when you replied. It had some good fight scenes and a simple revenge plot. Nothing to special but a good renter if you like that kind of flick.


----------



## crazy4daisy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7020#post_22954727
> 
> 
> skyfall only has 1 scene has big boom
> 
> 
> train crash





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RugerRell*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7020#post_22957485
> 
> 
> It has two scenes that I thought were pretty good and had a lot of bass. The train crash, as you mentioned, and when the big house blows up. Would love to see some graphs on these two scenes.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7020#post_22957689
> 
> 
> In Skyfall, that house explosion was pretty damn good! I was cringing the whole time expecting my quads to bottom out lol



Any chance you guys could show a bit of respect to the people who haven't had the chance to watch Skyfall yet, and use spoilers?


----------



## HTFanboi1200

Lol, I haven't seen Skyfall either but who cares, I'm just enjoying the others comments here about all the kickass bass parts in the movies I'll eventually wait til movies go on sale at $7.99, maybe buy them at $10.99 if they have a 5 STAR soundtrack rating.


----------



## HTFanboi1200

Josay, dude, you have to check out the Battlefield Bad Company 2 game. Somewhere in the game there's a HUGE BOMBASTIC BLAST that goes off when a satellite crashes.. LOL, I was playing the game around 1 AM & I had my system turned up pretty good and wasn't expecting the blast. It literally shook my house and I wouldn't doubt it alarmed some of the neighborhood.







PS Check out episode11 at 6:47 for the explosion. Lol, love Pvt. Haggart's comment afterwards, "that is,_ the greatest thing_ I have ever_ seen, in my entire_ life".


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazy4daisy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7020#post_22958693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you guys could show a bit of respect to the people who haven't had the chance to watch Skyfall yet, and use spoilers?



You can see the explosion on the trailers







my bad though for those who haven't seen it. It's been out (well in theaters that is lol) for a few months so I thought it was ok not to use the spoiler tags.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7020#post_22962074
> 
> 
> It's been out (well in theaters that is lol) for a few months



What is a "theater"???


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazy4daisy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7020#post_22958693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you guys could show a bit of respect to the people who haven't had the chance to watch Skyfall yet, and use spoilers?


Talking about the bass in a train crash and a house explosion is hardly giving the movie away.


Craig


----------



## josay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTFanboi1200*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7020#post_22961765
> 
> 
> Josay, dude, you have to check out the Battlefield Bad Company 2 game. Somewhere in the game there's a HUGE BOMBASTIC BLAST that goes off when a satellite crashes.. LOL, I was playing the game around 1 AM & I had my system turned up pretty good and wasn't expecting the blast. It literally shook my house and I wouldn't doubt it alarmed some of the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS Check out episode11 at 6:47 for the explosion. Lol, love Pvt. Haggart's comment afterwards, "that is,_ the greatest thing_ I have ever_ seen, in my entire_ life".


I've actually always liked the the sound on the battlefield series. Ill have to revisit that game and experience that level.When I first played BF2 bc I didn't have my Empire sub.

On the black ops however, its my favorite demo for friends. This EMP grenade or perk literally shakes everything. But you have to set your audio settings In game to boost low freq. You have to try it. I can seriously not play the game and just do EMP grenades all day!:-D


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7020#post_22962154
> 
> 
> What is a "theater"???



A place you go to when you want to pay double for confections and audition multiple cellphone ringtones at once.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7020#post_22962214
> 
> 
> A place you go to when you want to pay double for confections and audition multiple cellphone ringtones at once.


Ah no wonder i stopped going.


I think I'll stick to laying around in my boxers with a brewski (or two) in hand(s) all while being able to hit the pause button if wanna take a squirt!


----------



## bowmah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7020#post_22962214
> 
> 
> A place you go to when you want to pay double for confections and audition multiple cellphone ringtones at once.



Or if you like soda-covered sticky floors where the kid behind you keeps kicking your chair and their parents pretend they don't see it.


Or even when there are plenty of seats available and the guy with massive BO has to sit right eside you. Just as you get up to move the theater packs up.


And somehow a tall dude always happens to be sitting right in front of you in a packed theater. There is no where to move so you have to lean close to the strong BO guy for a chance to even see more than 50% of the screen.


----------



## Gary J

I watched a crazy movie called Project X and it had my room rocking and shakers shaking pretty hard so I took a look in post #1. Sure enough 5*****


----------



## Brian Fineberg

yeah...all music too...i heard they use a bass booster for those notes..


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

I got more of a 4.5 star vibe from Project X.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7020#post_22962818
> 
> 
> And somehow a tall dude always happens to be sitting right in front of you in a packed theater.



Not usually a problem for me... I _am_ the tall dude


----------



## quattroatl

I just finished watching "Knowing" and was definitely impressed with the overall soundtrack. There are 2 scenes that are right up there with other top reference scenes available to us all. Most are familiar with the plane scene, but the final flare scene is jaw dropping.


It definitely needs to be on the next reference demo disc.


----------



## bowmah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7020#post_22963731
> 
> 
> Not usually a problem for me... I _am_ the tall dude



At least your are not the BO dude.


----------



## DrPainMD

I'm looking for Tron:Legacy waterfalls?

Where can I find them?


----------



## laugsbach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrPainMD*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7000_100#post_22965004
> 
> 
> I'm looking for Tron:Legacy waterfalls?
> 
> Where can I find them?



In your old thread...









http://www.avsforum.com/t/755493/the-master-list-of-dvd-hd-dvd-blu-ray-movies-with-bass-thread-with-waterfalls/5500_100#post_20264148


----------



## SbWillie

Dr. PAin is back!


----------



## wingnut4772

I'd give Skyfall a 3.75 on bass overall. A couple of decent scenes.


----------



## ttnuagmada




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazy4daisy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7000_100#post_22958693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you guys could show a bit of respect to the people who haven't had the chance to watch Skyfall yet, and use spoilers?



if it makes you feel any better, it's not much of a spoiler without knowing when or why the train crashes.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7050#post_22967181
> 
> 
> if it makes you feel any better, it's not much of a spoiler without knowing when or why the train crashes.


The train crashes?


----------



## UofAZ1

Yeah the train crashes it was only seen in the trailer on TV ad naseum every commercial break when they were advertising the movie.


I was more surprised to learn that M and Q were Bond's illegitimate parents.....oh wait spoiler alert. ;-)


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UofAZ1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7050#post_22967629
> 
> 
> Yeah the train crashes it was only seen in the trailer on TV ad naseum every commercial break when they were advertising the movie.
> 
> 
> I was more surprised to learn that M and Q were Bond's illegitimate parents.....oh wait spoiler alert. ;-)


What, Bond is the name of the main character?


----------



## jeremymak

Deep Impact or Armageddon, bwhich blu ray give more chest punch?


----------



## ambesolman

Don't know as I haven't watched either since buying my hsu vtf3.3. Armageddon is the better movie IMO. I really like Deep Impact when it came out, then I saw the other one.


----------



## djoberg

I just watched _Skyfall_ and there are actually three good LFE moments, though the one not mentioned previously is very short-lived (I don't want to put out a *spoiler* but let me just remind you that it takes place in London, above ground).


I also want to comment on the whole audio track; it was REFERENCE all the way...a very "well-balanced" track with engaging action in the surrounds, excellent dialogue in the center, and then those three top-notch LFE events. Another word that comes to mind is PRECISE, for nothing was dominating or obscuring. From the quietest moments of dialogue to the thunderous, wall-shaking LFE, every sound was exactly spot on!


As far as a rating for bass, someone mentioned 3.5 Stars and I would tend to agree with that, though the last explosion was so dramatic (and continuous) that I might be willing to go along with 4 Stars.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7050#post_22971543
> 
> 
> I just watched _Skyfall_ and there are actually three good LFE moments, though the one not mentioned previously is very short-lived (I don't want to put out a *spoiler* but let me just remind you that it takes place in London, above ground).
> 
> 
> I also want to comment on the whole audio track; it was REFERENCE all the way...a very "well-balanced" track with engaging action in the surrounds, excellent dialogue in the center, and then those three top-notch LFE events. Another word that comes to mind is PRECISE, for nothing was dominating or obscuring. From the quietest moments of dialogue to the thunderous, wall-shaking LFE, every sound was exactly spot on!
> 
> 
> As far as a rating for bass, someone mentioned 3.5 Stars and I would tend to agree with that, though the last explosion was so dramatic (and continuous) that I might be willing to go along with 4 Stars.



I did like the bass in the film but felt the mix was hot just like the TDKR which I didn't really like..


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7050#post_22971789
> 
> 
> I did like the bass in the film but felt the mix was hot just like the TDKR which I didn't really like..



I will agree with you that TDKR ran a bit hot, but _Skyfall_ sounded excellent on my system. Do you run your subs hot? I don't....after running Audyssey my system sounded great so I haven't touched it.


When I think of a Blu- ray that most definitely had a hot mix I instantly think of _Underworld: Awakening_.


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7050#post_22971789
> 
> 
> I did like the bass in the film but felt the mix was hot just like the TDKR which I didn't really like..



To me its better than TDKR, skyfall has more chest punch


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7050#post_22972376
> 
> 
> I will agree with you that TDKR ran a bit hot, but _Skyfall_ sounded excellent on my system. Do you run your subs hot? I don't....after running Audyssey my system sounded great so I haven't touched it.
> 
> 
> When I think of a Blu- ray that most definitely had a hot mix I instantly think of _Underworld: Awakening_.



Awakening is awesome is LFE all the time


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7050#post_22972410
> 
> 
> Awakening is awesome is LFE all the time



Yes, the bass/LFE is awesome in _Underworld: Awakening_, but IMHO it was too hot. Just to be clear, when I say "too hot" I mean it was too overpowering at times where it ended up obscuring other sounds, like dialogue.


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7050#post_22972480
> 
> 
> Yes, the bass/LFE is awesome in _Underworld: Awakening_, but IMHO it was too hot. Just to be clear, when I say "too hot" I mean it was too overpowering at times where it ended up obscuring other sounds, like dialogue.


 http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Underworld-Awakening-3D-Blu-ray/33103/ 


above sound review is similar to my experience


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7050#post_22971543
> 
> 
> I just watched _Skyfall_ and there are actually three good LFE moments, though the one not mentioned previously is very short-lived (I don't want to put out a *spoiler* but let me just remind you that it takes place in London, above ground).
> 
> 
> I also want to comment on the whole audio track; it was REFERENCE all the way...a very "well-balanced" track with engaging action in the surrounds, excellent dialogue in the center, and then those three top-notch LFE events. Another word that comes to mind is PRECISE, for nothing was dominating or obscuring. From the quietest moments of dialogue to the thunderous, wall-shaking LFE, every sound was exactly spot on!
> 
> 
> As far as a rating for bass, someone mentioned 3.5 Stars and I would tend to agree with that, though the last explosion was so dramatic (and continuous) that I might be willing to go along with 4 Stars.



I thought the audio was excellent as well in Skyfall, but I was even more impressed with the video on this disc. I know I said this about Samsara, but I think Skyfall might be the best I have ever seen my RS45 look as far as a live action title goes all things considered. I just did a full calibration on my projector last week for my scope setting and a transfer like Skyfall makes all the time, effort and money spent with the gear seem worth it.










Underworld Awakening is hot for sure, but I absolutely love that audio track, especially the LFE. That first Super Lycan appearance is a mind blower for LFE IMO.







While the LFE is hot, I never felt it drowned out the other elements of the mix as far as surround and dialog goes, but just my opinion as I know some dont agree.


To keep on track, I would probably go 3.5 for Skyfall for LFE overall. It had the 3 fairly memorable moments like you mention and some other less memorable hits throughout the film. LFE hit in all the right spots as well which is always important in my book.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7050#post_22972480
> 
> 
> Yes, the bass/LFE is awesome in _Underworld: Awakening_, but IMHO it was too hot. Just to be clear, when I say "too hot" I mean it was too overpowering at times where it ended up obscuring other sounds, like dialogue.



I definitely did not have that problem with UA. While it was loud and aggressive, especially in the low end, dialog was never an issue and I never felt the surrounds and/or LFE was drowned out by each other. One of the most engaging and immersive audio experiences on blu ray from my perspective.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7050#post_22972648
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Underworld-Awakening-3D-Blu-ray/33103/
> 
> 
> above sound review is similar to my experience





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7050#post_22972935
> 
> 
> 
> Underworld Awakening is hot for sure, but I absolutely love that audio track, especially the LFE. That first Super Lycan appearance is a mind blower for LFE IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the LFE is hot, I never felt it drowned out the other elements of the mix as far as surround and dialog goes, but just my opinion as I know some dont agree.
> 
> 
> To keep on track, I would probably go 3.5 for Skyfall for LFE overall. It had the 3 fairly memorable moments like you mention and some other less memorable hits throughout the film. LFE hit in all the right spots as well which is always important in my book.
> 
> I definitely did not have that problem with UA. While it was loud and aggressive, especially in the low end, dialog was never an issue and I never felt the surrounds and/or LFE was drowned out by each other. One of the most engaging and immersive audio experiences on blu ray from my perspective.



In fairness, I may need to revisit _Underworld: Awakening_. I *may* be confusing this title with another one. FTR, I really did LOVE the audio track in UA (I've told you that before Toe in a PM) and I truly wish more Blus came out with aggressive tracks like that. I just thought there were moments (I stress that word *moments*) when the bass was a bit too aggressive and unbalanced. Not that it actually drowned out dialogue, but I thought I remember instances where the bass and dialogue weren't balanced, where I wished I could turn up the dialogue. But again, it's been awhile since I viewed it so I will have to think seriously about watching it again. I'm not crazy about the movie itself, but the audio is good enough to give it another rent!


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7050#post_22972935
> 
> 
> I thought the audio was excellent as well in Skyfall, but I was even more impressed with the video on this disc. I know I said this about Samsara, but I think Skyfall might be the best I have ever seen my RS45 look as far as a live action title goes all things considered. I just did a full calibration on my projector last week for my scope setting and a transfer like Skyfall makes all the time, effort and money spent with the gear seem worth it.



Did you read my review yet on the PQ Thread for _Skyfall_? I thought it was as close to "reference" as you can get, yet it fell short due to the ORANGE/TEAL hues in earlier scenes. The "orange" hues especially wreaked havoc on fleshtones, making Mr. Craig look more like a pumpkin than a man!







A case in point is the scene in the nightclub where he first meets the beautiful brunette. Other than that, this was one beautiful Blu!!


----------



## djoberg

^^^^


No need to respond Toe...I just saw your comments in your review of _Skyfall_ on the PQ Thread. I'm glad to read of the excellent results you're getting after your calibration of your JVC Projector.


----------



## bowmah

Skyfall PQ is very good. 2 explosion scenes startled me so I went back and watched it again. When it hits, you will know


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Agreed especially the second one. Great bass just wish there was more of it. I'd give it a 4


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *josay*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7020#post_22955619
> 
> 
> I have a minor request. On Call of Duty B-ops 2. They have the EMP Grenade and the EMP perk. When you throw the grenade close to yourself or its thrown at you. You get low explosion that you feel then hear. Also with the EMP perk but its much stronger. I set my audio options to low freq on the game. Anyway, is some one able to measure these and get a graph please? Its one of those "holy crap, my rooms gonna collapse"! I know its not a movie but a graph would be nice. Thanks guys.



I've been waiting for someone to ask about this! Yea the EMP perk shakes the crap out of my house. Would be nice to see a graph on that explosion.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Thought I would get my own waterfalls of ye olde Super Lycan in Underworld Awakening. This is straight off the Blu-Ray, DTS Core, via Hypercube transcoder and Behringer UCA222.

 

 


No wonder the tapped horns tried to turn me inside out.


----------



## bowmah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7050#post_22975771
> 
> 
> Agreed especially the second one. Great bass just wish there was more of it. I'd give it a 4



I thought the first one startled me much more lol


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *josay*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7020#post_22955619
> 
> 
> I have a minor request. On Call of Duty B-ops 2. They have the EMP Grenade and the EMP perk. When you throw the grenade close to yourself or its thrown at you. You get low explosion that you feel then hear. Also with the EMP perk but its much stronger. I set my audio options to low freq on the game. Anyway, is some one able to measure these and get a graph please? Its one of those "holy crap, my rooms gonna collapse"! I know its not a movie but a graph would be nice. Thanks guys.



yes, I have noticed this too! I always make sure I put the volume right up when I get the EMP systems score streak







Thats pretty much the only decent LFE in the game though.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *josay*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7020#post_22962192
> 
> 
> I've actually always liked the the sound on the battlefield series. Ill have to revisit that game and experience that level.When I first played BF2 bc I didn't have my Empire sub.
> 
> On the black ops however, its my favorite demo for friends. This EMP grenade or perk literally shakes everything. But you have to set your audio settings In game to boost low freq. You have to try it. I can seriously not play the game and just do EMP grenades all day!:-D



BC2 has great bass all round. Some very LFE when you fire rounds from one of the smaller tanks. Its either the BM-3 Badchka or the other one. Also right before buildings collapse there is a low kick. BF3 is disappointing in comparison to BC2. Sound and game IMO.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7050#post_22975166
> 
> 
> Skyfall PQ is very good. 2 explosion scenes startled me so I went back and watched it again. When it hits, you will know



Just watched Casino Royale the other day. It has exceptional picture quality as well. If only there were no black bars


----------



## edoggrc51

Maybe I missed it but is there any graphs on Dredd? Specifically of chapter 10 between the 51:30 & 52:30 mark. That part does some hairy stuff in my room!


----------



## djoberg

I just watched _Skyfall_ again and during the explosions in the last scene I had the volume at -8...my wife came running downstairs telling me the whole house was shaking!! She hasn't done that in a very long time, so that says something for the LFE in that scene. I would love to see a waterfall of that scene (and the train crash scene as well). They just have to be at least 20 Hz and below....my bet is the last scene is the lowest.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7050#post_22977626
> 
> 
> Maybe I missed it but is there any graphs on Dredd? Specifically of chapter 10 between the 51:30 & 52:30 mark. That part does some hairy stuff in my room!



Yep, you missed it. I assume you're talking about the Classroom scene in Dredd, as that is roughly the timestamp on it: 51:30-52:30. Flageborg did graph it here:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6840#post_22857467 


It's good, but so low level that, unless you're running your subs super hot, it's nothing more than a slight-yet-constant pressurization. As MK said, it's reminiscent of the Pulse server room scene, though not recorded nearly so hot. Speaking of, remember when that scene was regarded as a sub killer??? Hahaha I can't imagine that destroying any high-end ID or DIY subs these days...


----------



## Joshjp

What about graphs on the THX DEMO SCENE, at the end of Avatar, that scene is NUTS, both in the low And high freq.


----------



## Slingblayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joshjp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7080#post_22978790
> 
> 
> What about graphs on the THX DEMO SCENE, at the end of Avatar, that scene is NUTS, both in the low And high freq.



Is this demo you are talking about after the end credits?


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slingblayde*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7080#post_22978800
> 
> 
> Is this demo you are talking about after the end credits?




Yes, it is.


----------



## Slingblayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7080#post_22978812
> 
> 
> Yes, it is.



Right on, I know what I am watching tomorrow after work


----------



## Joshjp

Yea it really good, to bad i dont have that movie anymore, i NEED it back.


----------



## Joshjp

Dont forget to tell us what you think.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joshjp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7080#post_22978790
> 
> 
> What about graphs on the THX DEMO SCENE, at the end of Avatar, that scene is NUTS, both in the low And high freq.



THX Amazing Life - it is more "userfriendly" due to it's long-range bass...












One of many youtube-versions...do you experience any difference?


----------



## Follz20

THX amazing life can be found on this page under THX along with a lot of other trailers.


----------



## Slingblayde

Oh thats the THX demo on both of the blurays Scuba and Leo made, with the things that look like metallic flowers and mushrooms. I have seen it, it is fantastic.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Follz20*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7080#post_22979026
> 
> 
> THX amazing life can be found on this page under THX along with a lot of other trailers.



Downloaded demo, but why is the soundtrack different? Anyone?


----------



## Joshjp

Ok please correct me if im wrong, but the purple dota on the graphs are were the bass is? Thanks


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joshjp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7080#post_22979721
> 
> 
> Ok please correct me if im wrong, but the purple dota on the graphs are were the bass is? Thanks



purple is where the bass is loudest. frequencies (which define what is bass and what is treble) are shown just above the colored area you are looking a runnign from left (low) to right. about the left half is certainly in the bass region. the pretty colors are how loud the sound is at the particular frequency (at the top) and time (axis running vertically at left)


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7020#post_22958271
> 
> 
> Just watched The Man with the Iron Fist. It had some great bass sweeps during some of the action scenes you don't hear very often. I loved the whole mix. Very active surrounds. Awesome action too.



Just finished watching this - WOW - insane amounts of LFE. The movie itself, well, pretty over the top, but the visuals and audio were very good, might buy it just for that.


----------



## obsi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7080#post_22978788
> 
> 
> Yep, you missed it. I assume you're talking about the Classroom scene in Dredd, as that is roughly the timestamp on it: 51:30-52:30. Flageborg did graph it here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6840#post_22857467
> 
> 
> It's good, but so low level that, unless you're running your subs super hot, it's nothing more than a slight-yet-constant pressurization. As MK said, it's reminiscent of the Pulse server room scene, though not recorded nearly so hot. Speaking of, remember when that scene was regarded as a sub killer??? Hahaha I can't imagine that destroying any high-end ID or DIY subs these days...



that part was buffetting my room, keep having to pop my ears after...


----------



## JapanDave

Double post


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7080#post_22978788
> 
> 
> Yep, you missed it. I assume you're talking about the Classroom scene in Dredd, as that is roughly the timestamp on it: 51:30-52:30. Flageborg did graph it here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6840#post_22857467
> 
> 
> It's good, but so low level that, unless you're running your subs super hot, it's nothing more than a slight-yet-constant pressurization. As MK said, it's reminiscent of the Pulse server room scene, though not recorded nearly so hot. Speaking of, remember when that scene was regarded as a sub killer??? Hahaha I can't imagine that destroying any high-end ID or DIY subs these days...


Don't have to run the subs hot to get full effects or that scene at all IMO.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7080#post_22983337
> 
> 
> Don't have to run the subs hot to get full effects or that scene at all IMO.


+1

I'm not running my subs hot, but yet I still picked up on the effects of that a scene.


----------



## airgas1998




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7080#post_22978266
> 
> 
> I just watched _Skyfall_ again and during the explosions in the last scene I had the volume at -8...my wife came running downstairs telling me the whole house was shaking!! She hasn't done that in a very long time, so that says something for the LFE in that scene. I would love to see a waterfall of that scene (and the train crash scene as well). They just have to be at least 20 Hz and below....my bet is the last scene is the lowest.



i thought those scenes were great as well. several pictures on the wall were out of adjustment.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airgas1998*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7080#post_22986471
> 
> 
> i thought those scenes were great as well. several pictures on the wall were out of adjustment.



Yeah, well....with that PC13 Ultra at work it's no wonder you had "pictures...out of adjustment."


----------



## saprano

I can't believe Greg Russell mixed Skyfall. It's a good track but a far cry from

Transformers 3. And it's a few DB's too hot.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7080#post_22983026
> 
> 
> Just finished watching this - WOW - insane amounts of LFE. The movie itself, well, pretty over the top, but the visuals and audio were very good, might buy it just for that.



Cool man. I ended up buying it myself.


----------



## mtbdudex

Is this worthwhile to watch/listen on our subwoofer systems?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javi404*  /t/1459032/can-your-system-reproduce-this-bass-test-nope-it-sure-cant#post_22986316
> 
> 
> found this, it has been sped up for audibility, but unknown to what speed factor.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-8ij80vs1E





> Quote:
> .Russian Fireball Largest Ever Detected by CTBTO's Infrasound Sensors .
> 
> Published on Feb 19, 2013
> 
> 
> Infrasonic waves from the meteor that broke up over Russia's Ural mountains last week were the largest ever recorded by the CTBTO's International Monitoring System. Infrasound is low frequency sound with a range of less than 10 Hz. The blast was detected by 17 infrasound stations in the CTBTO's network, which tracks atomic blasts across the planet. Listen to the audio files of the infrasound recording after it has been filtered and the signal accelerated.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7080#post_22983337
> 
> 
> Don't have to run the subs hot to get full effects or that scene at all IMO.



Really? Sure looks like you're running the subs exceptionally hot in your recently posted response here:

 


Seems to me, if 70hz is your crossover, you're running the subs


+10dB hot at 20hz

+12dB hot at 10hz


Now, obviously I don't care how you like your system and particular house curve, but compared to flat response, you most definitely ARE running your subs hot, and you're doing so across almost the entire bandwidth.


And, I think it's more than a little disingenuous to claim that "you don't have to run the subs hot to get full effects or[sic] that scene." You're basically getting double and or quadruple the output at the ULF frequencies in question in that scene than I am, simply by not having flat response. No kidding you're going to feel it more...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7080#post_22983815
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> I'm not running my subs hot, but yet I still picked up on the effects of that a scene.



See above. Also, sure, you can "pick up" on the effects, but, as I was saying, it's not especially spectacular if you're playing back the content exactly as it's recorded. It's just not a hot effect. Noticeable? Yes. Hot like scenes in some other movies? Definitely not. Liked it, but not overwhelmed.


----------



## MKtheater

I run the subs hot so I can feel the low end more as well but I only mention if a movie has bass compared to the reference movies of WOTW amd FOTP.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7080#post_22993306
> 
> 
> It's just not a hot effect. Noticeable? Yes. Hot like scenes in some other movies? Definitely not. Liked it, but not overwhelmed.


I can agree with this. Definitely not mixed HOT, but the effect is noticeable.


FWIW, I was listening at reference levels so im sure that helped bring it out some.


----------



## MKtheater

I also watch at reference but with the subs about 5 dBs hot.


----------



## kemetblk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7080#post_22983026
> 
> 
> Just finished watching this - WOW - insane amounts of LFE. The movie itself, well, pretty over the top, but the visuals and audio were very good, might buy it just for that.



Totally in agreement on MwtIF. Awesome bass, had my room shaking. The story and the movie itself is an homage to old school kung fu flicks. I loved it.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7080#post_22993306
> 
> 
> Really? Sure looks like you're running the subs exceptionally hot in your recently posted response here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me, if 70hz is your crossover, you're running the subs
> 
> 
> +10dB hot at 20hz
> 
> +12dB hot at 10hz
> 
> 
> Now, obviously I don't care how you like your system and particular house curve, but compared to flat response, you most definitely ARE running your subs hot, and you're doing so across almost the entire bandwidth.
> 
> 
> And, I think it's more than a little disingenuous to claim that "you don't have to run the subs hot to get full effects or[sic] that scene." You're basically getting double and or quadruple the output at the ULF frequencies in question in that scene than I am, simply by not having flat response. No kidding you're going to feel it more...
> 
> See above. Also, sure, you can "pick up" on the effects, but, as I was saying, it's not especially spectacular if you're playing back the content exactly as it's recorded. It's just not a hot effect. Noticeable? Yes. Hot like scenes in some other movies? Definitely not. Liked it, but not overwhelmed.


You can think it's more than a little disingenuous all you like, at reference level I would have to agree with you. But, you can't go around assuming how someone has watched a movie. No matter how the 'house curve' is setup , I very rarely watch a movie at reference level, usually -10 to -15 dB's , so the SPL of 20hz will still only be reference level. If I am not mistaken all of these movies are rated on their merits @ reference level, correct me if I am wrong. If I ever did watch a movie @ reference I state that fact, but all things relative my base is no louder than anyone else's who has a flat in room response and watches the movie at reference..


And just for you information, I set the highpass @ 35hz for my mains and surrounds so more like +5dB's `20hz.


----------



## Gary J

Nice try but you are making statements relative to a flat response ("you don't have to run the subs hot to get full effects or[sic] that scene." ) and you are nowhere near it.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7110#post_22995527
> 
> 
> Nice try but you are making statements relative to a flat response ("you don't have to run the subs hot to get full effects or[sic] that scene." ) and you are nowhere near it.


Hows so? 105db is 105db @ 20hz, no matter if 100hz is 95db the effects are the same if you are talking about the 20hz content.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7110#post_22995612
> 
> 
> 
> Hows so? 105db is 105db @ 20hz, no matter if 100hz is 95db the effects are the same if you are talking about the 20hz content.


But the overall effect of the scene will be different relative to a flat response.

 

Take WOTW Pod scene for example. As an extreme, if 21hz to 100hz was 15db down compared to 20hz and below, you would most definitely notice the ULF effect more. However, if everything was flat, the ULF would not be as prevalent; as the above 20hz would mask the ULF (relative to it running the ULF hot).

 

Yes, 105db at 20hz is the same output in both instances, but the combined effect and relative sound and tactile feeling of each curve would be perceived much differently.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7080#post_22995415
> 
> 
> You can think it's more than a little disingenuous all you like, at reference level I would have to agree with you. But, you can't go around assuming how someone has watched a movie. No matter how the 'house curve' is setup , I very rarely watch a movie at reference level, usually -10 to -15 dB's , so the SPL of 20hz will still only be reference level. If I am not mistaken all of these movies are rated on their merits @ reference level, correct me if I am wrong. If I ever did watch a movie @ reference I state that fact, but all things relative my base is no louder than anyone else's who has a flat in room response and watches the movie at reference..
> 
> 
> And just for you information, I set the highpass @ 35hz for my mains and surrounds so more like +5dB's `20hz.


And that's all fine, Dave, but it's still about double the actual volume of somebody with a flat response listening at reference.







That's a big difference!


----------



## MKtheater

JD,

You should have said that we should try listening to it with a house curve and then it sounds incredible. I watched Captain America hot and the LFE was great, same for amazing Spider-Man. At reference they were both OK and at least full bandwidth. I course running hot for me goes for all movies like WOTW so I can still compare fairly. I just feel and here any movie with bass.


----------



## bowmah

So are we saying that if on average we watch most movies at -10dB, and we want reference gain for LFE, then we should run +10 on the sub channel. Does not sound right to me.


----------



## MKtheater

Yes that is right, but the response for the LFE still needs to be flat and you better have speakers to keep up or they will get drowned out. The whole point of HT is that we can watch any way we want but if we want to compare we need to have a reference poin and since there is a reference level it makes things easier.


----------



## bowmah

I watch many movies at -8 to -15dB. Running the sub this hot (+8 - +15dB) would make it a horrible experience, at least for me. I can imagine it would be like watching movies in a done out show car with Cerwin Vegas.


By the way, does Audyssey not tweak LFE channel somewhat when it knows you are at -15dB and output accordingly somewhat?


----------



## Snowmanick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7080_60#post_22996531
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, does Audyssey not tweak LFE channel somewhat when it knows you are at -15dB and output accordingly somewhat?



Not everyone runs room correction, but even for those that do, if they change the trim levels post setup, Audyssey won't override them. So, no.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7110#post_22996531
> 
> 
> I watch many movies at -8 to -15dB. Running the sub this hot (+8 - +15dB) would make it a horrible experience, at least for me. I can imagine it would be like watching movies in a done out show car with Cerwin Vegas.
> 
> 
> By the way, does Audyssey not tweak LFE channel somewhat when it knows you are at -15dB and output accordingly somewhat?



You need better mains or something. I can run my subs 10 dBs hot and it still sounds awesome! Of course the subs are flat within their band but the speakers keep up in dynamics anyways.

 


This is with a 80hz crossover and mains on. +/- 2.5 dBs from 6-100hz.


----------



## MKtheater

I don't use room correction.


----------



## bowmah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7110#post_22997614
> 
> 
> You need better mains or something. I can run my subs 10 dBs hot and it still sounds awesome!



I am not sure how someone can determine if others need better mains from that statement. Good one.


Yes those cerwin wegas sounded awesome to the acne nosed dude with the mullet hair doo too.


Glad you enjoy your system at +10dB on LFE.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7110#post_22998079
> 
> 
> I am not sure how someone can determine if others need better mains from that statement. Good one.
> 
> 
> Yes those cerwin wegas sounded awesome to the acne nosed dude with the mullet hair doo too.
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoy your system at +10dB on LFE.



bass frequencies that are flat but 10 dBs louder should not sound bad, just louder and in a proper room they should not drown out the speakers, vocals, etc... If they do then something is wrong with the setup, either subs, room, speakers, etc... It could be a peak or null or something.


BTW, it is just a guess. How does anyone determine what is good, most people stick speakers and subs in their living rooms and claim miracles anyways. We get so many opinions and comparisons of speakers and subs and most of the time they don't even know why things sound different and claim one to be better than another without making things on a level playing field. I know this because I was one of them and was scrutinized so I started to get more precise in my comparisons. Measurements can tell you many things and why certain things sound better than others. Why me, well I post many times and try many things and share my experiences. Warts and all.


----------



## Gary J

I would go with Mark Seaton, who has seen many a room, who said he has never seen one that would not benefit from electronic room correction.


----------



## MKtheater

Well, I use EQ, just manually. My room keeps the response the same at every seat when I EQ the main LP. It is a beautiful thing. Well not exactly the same but within a certain range to be inaudible. Our mics measure more accurately than we can hear. Variances within a certain +/- range can't be heard. Of course everyone is different.


----------



## crazy4daisy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7110#post_22996531
> 
> 
> I watch many movies at -8 to -15dB. Running the sub this hot (+8 - +15dB) would make it a horrible experience, at least for me. I can imagine it would be like watching movies in a done out show car with Cerwin Vegas.
> 
> 
> By the way, does Audyssey not tweak LFE channel somewhat when it knows you are at -15dB and output accordingly somewhat?



If you have Audyssey Dynamic EQ engaged then yes Audyssey is constantly tweaking lfe as well as other frequencies so as to keep it as realistic sounding at lower volumes as it would if played back at reference. I think that's why it would sound horrible if you were to run your sub 10db hot and engage dynamic EQ at the same time.

My understanding is that the closer the volume is turned towards reference the less dynamic EQing Audyssey is applying and once reference level is reached no dynamic EQing is being applied.

I'm purely talking about the Audyssey Dynamic EQ function. Audyssey room correction has to have been run for the dynamic EQ function to work.


----------



## bowmah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazy4daisy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7110#post_22999057
> 
> 
> If you have Audyssey Dynamic EQ engaged then yes Audyssey is constantly tweaking lfe as well as other frequencies so as to keep it as realistic sounding at lower volumes as it would if played back at reference.



That is what I thought. Running at +10dB LFE and listening at -10dB volume at 19 minutes in Cloverfield is asking trouble ain't it? lol I just assumed most people would use Audyssey. I paid for a decent receiver, it has tools to help me tweak room variances. Personally, I would use it.


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7110#post_22999495
> 
> 
> Running at +10dB LFE and listening at -10dB volume at 19 minutes in Cloverfield is asking trouble ain't it?



Not if you have enough woofage (headroom)


----------



## Gary J

Think of it as Dynamic EQ for abused ears.


----------



## bowmah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edoggrc51*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7110#post_22999603
> 
> 
> Not if you have enough woofage (headroom)



Alright. Who has enough headroom to take on @edoggrc51's challenge? Volume at 0dB. LFE at +10dB.


Scenes:


WOTW where the alien pod first emerges from the ground


Cloverfield at 19:30 and watch for 4 mins


Disclaimer: if you are not familiar with these scenes, do not try this at home. Some users have reported not daring to go past -10dB on WOTW let alone at reference and +10 LFE.


Should be great if a system can handle if.


----------



## edoggrc51

Hey hey! I said volume at -10 with subs 10bd's hot. lol


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7110#post_23000085
> 
> 
> Alright. Who has enough headroom to take on @edoggrc51's challenge? Volume at 0dB. LFE at +10dB.
> 
> 
> Scenes:
> 
> 
> WOTW where the alien pod first emerges from the ground
> 
> 
> Cloverfield at 19:30 and watch for 4 mins
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: if you are not familiar with these scenes, do not try this at home. Some users have reported not daring to go past -10dB on WOTW let alone at reference and +10 LFE.
> 
> 
> Should be great if a system can handle if.



I have done that plenty of times. I did it for WOTW and FOTP as well. I even showed a video at one time peaking the meter. Let me get you some data.

 

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kgUbAeoI7U 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp4jY3rJya4&feature=endscreen&NR=1 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG0qBO4W3Wo 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MGf32aDeLc 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pi3k3aP4FA 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oADUmJGetXc


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7110#post_22995700
> 
> 
> But the overall effect of the scene will be different relative to a flat response.
> 
> 
> Take WOTW Pod scene for example. As an extreme, if 21hz to 100hz was 15db down compared to 20hz and below, you would most definitely notice the ULF effect more. However, if everything was flat, the ULF would not be as prevalent; as the above 20hz would mask the ULF (relative to it running the ULF hot).
> 
> 
> Yes, 105db at 20hz is the same output in both instances, but the combined effect and relative sound and tactile feeling of each curve would be perceived much differently.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7110#post_22996277
> 
> 
> And that's all fine, Dave, but it's still about double the actual volume of somebody with a flat response listening at reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a big difference!


I understand what both of you are saying, but wouldn't watching the scene with a house curve where the loudest base frequency is @ reference have less tactile effects then a ruler flat room response @ reference?


----------



## BuzzKillBob

will there be any updates made to the master list as movies come out? i have a few that should be added (im sure im not alone) would i post that here or i.m. the op?


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuzzKillBob*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7110#post_23000751
> 
> 
> will there be any updates made to the master list as movies come out? i have a few that should be added (im sure im not alone) would i post that here or i.m. the op?





what is the latest??


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7110#post_23000713
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what both of you are saying, but wouldn't watching the scene with a house curve where the loudest base frequency is @ reference have less tactile effects then a ruler flat room response @ reference?



The problem is that your 20hz will be much louder than a flat response 20hz and the midbass will be lower. Normally you would get strong say 20-40hz in a scene with 5-10hz components involved but you are making the 5-10hz stronger so it will feel stronger down low in your room. I like that myself but that is not a flat response at reference. I know what you are doing and it does sound awesome like that because what you are bumping up is all the pressure, tactile, effects and the audible range is still heard nicely.


After posting all those videos I forgot how much time I used to spend down there. Those videos were done with my JBL 3622N's and 8 sealed eD 190v2's all powered with EP-2500's and an Ada processor at the helm.


----------



## cr136124

Just in case someone is interested - The Art of Flight is available for streaming at Netflix (HD and 5.1)!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7110#post_23002044
> 
> 
> Just in case someone is interested - The Art of Flight is available for streaming at Netflix (HD and 5.1)!




That is good to know. One of my absolute favorite blu rays for A/V.







Well worth streaming if you have Netflix, but dont know if you want to buy the disc or not.


Watched Sinister last night and while not the lowest or loudest LFE out there, there was plenty of it and it was used VERY well I thought as it felt like its own character in the film and really helped pull me in. There is one great LFE scene toward the end as well which is worth mentioning (not CitW great, but still very good).


I am really curious about the upcoming Wreck it Ralph as far as LFE. Could go either way obviously, but if anyone happens to get this early, I would love to hear your thoughts on the low end.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Dredd - four stars from me. Almost four and a half. More loud than low, for the most part.


The classroom scene was the most fun I've had in a while. Nothing audible, no pressurization in this room, just a subtle trembling of the couch indicating the tapped horns were letting loose with the really low content. Very effective, I thought.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7110#post_23001501
> 
> 
> The problem is that your 20hz will be much louder than a flat response 20hz and the midbass will be lower. Normally you would get strong say 20-40hz in a scene with 5-10hz components involved but you are making the 5-10hz stronger so it will feel stronger down low in your room. I like that myself but that is not a flat response at reference. I know what you are doing and it does sound awesome like that because what you are bumping up is all the pressure, tactile, effects and the audible range is still heard nicely.
> 
> 
> After posting all those videos I forgot how much time I used to spend down there. Those videos were done with my JBL 3622N's and 8 sealed eD 190v2's all powered with EP-2500's and an Ada processor at the helm.


Your school of thought and mine seems pretty much the same. Flat does nothing for me.


----------



## Gary J

Great for a one person HT. For everyone else in the room Reference is a good common denominator.


----------



## JapanDave

Hold on a second, so we are building these home theaters for 'everyone else'? If that is the case, go to your local theater...


----------



## Gary J

I certainly take family and guests into consideration, yes.


----------



## bowmah

Just watched Iron Man (2008) again. Never noticed the bass until this time around. I think in previous years, I had Dynamic Volumne ON = Midnight so I won't disturb others in the house. Now I have changed it to Day and watch movies loud! lol Time to dig up all the movies from the list on the first page! (well at least some, others I won't watch no matter how good the bass lol)


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23007702
> 
> 
> Just watched Iron Man (2008) again. Never noticed the bass until this time around. I think in previous years, I had Dynamic Volumne ON = Midnight so I won't disturb others in the house. Now I have changed it to Day and watch movies loud! lol Time to dig up all the movies from the list on the first page! (well at least some, others I won't watch no matter how good the bass lol)



percy Jackson Lightning theif....Hydra scene


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23007702
> 
> 
> Just watched Iron Man (2008) again. Never noticed the bass until this time around. I think in previous years, I had Dynamic Volumne ON = Midnight so I won't disturb others in the house. Now I have changed it to Day and watch movies loud! lol Time to dig up all the movies from the list on the first page! (well at least some, others I won't watch no matter how good the bass lol)


Try to turn DV to off and watch movies at higher volume (-10db or so)


----------



## bowmah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23007859
> 
> 
> percy Jackson Lightning theif....Hydra scene



Thanks for the recommendation, never even heard of this movie. Looks like a good movie night one.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23008247
> 
> 
> Try to turn DV to off and watch movies at higher volume (-10db or so)



I will have to play around with this. Sometimes, circumstances make it so I can't do this but will have to try it more often!


----------



## lewdogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23008247
> 
> 
> Try to turn DV to off and watch movies at higher volume (-10db or so)



I know this is an Audyssey question so I won't hijack the thread, but when I turn my DV from Day to Off the volume actually gets lower. Is this standard? I was reading the Audyssey threads yesterday but couldn't find anything to suggest what the difference from Day to Off would be.


----------



## bowmah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewdogg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23008691
> 
> 
> I know this is an Audyssey question so I won't hijack the thread, but when I turn my DV from Day to Off the volume actually gets lower. Is this standard? I was reading the Audyssey threads yesterday but couldn't find anything to suggest what the difference from Day to Off would be.



Dynamic Volume in theory, issupposed to shrink the peaks of the volume magnitude. Maybe it also tweaks volume valleys then? I am not sure if this happens but if it does, it may mean that Audyssey is boosting the median volume? I read somewhere that Dynamic volume is supposed to maintain an even dialogue across all modes but tone down peaks so large explosions just won't sound as loud?


Interesting how you noticed that though.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewdogg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23008691
> 
> 
> I know this is an Audyssey question so I won't hijack the thread, but when I turn my DV from Day to Off the volume actually gets lower. Is this standard? I was reading the Audyssey threads yesterday but couldn't find anything to suggest what the difference from Day to Off would be.



Dynamic volume will boost the quiet parts and silence the loud parts. By turning it off, the same mv you listened at originally will sound "quieter"


----------



## Eyleron


I'm surprised people posting in this thread --that is all about the bass peaks in film soundtracks-- would be using Dynamic Volume?


----------



## Metalbender

Just finished watching The man with Iron Fists. It had some very nice LFE i would love to see some waterfalls. I would give it 4stars.


----------



## obsi

Red Dawn's LFE was quite nice


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23004536
> 
> 
> I certainly take family and guests into consideration, yes.


Clearly, as we can see by your sig...


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23012116
> 
> 
> Clearly, as we can see by your sig...













Yes would not lay +10dB LFE on anyone else unless asked, for sure.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23012135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes would not lay +10dB LFE on anyone else unless asked, for sure.


I am +5 db from 20 up.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewdogg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23008691
> 
> 
> I was reading the Audyssey threads yesterday but couldn't find anything to suggest what the difference from Day to Off would be.



Here is an explanation from my setup.


Red: Dynamic EQ = off, Dynamic Volume = off

Green: Dynamic EQ = on, Dynamic Volume = Midnight

Blue: Dynamic EQ = on, Dynamic Volume = Evening

Purple: Dynamic EQ = on, Dynamic Volume = Day


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23012649
> 
> 
> Here is an explanation from my setup.
> 
> 
> Red: Dynamic EQ = off, Dynamic Volume = off
> 
> Green: Dynamic EQ = on, Dynamic Volume = Midnight
> 
> Blue: Dynamic EQ = on, Dynamic Volume = Evening
> 
> Purple: Dynamic EQ = on, Dynamic Volume = Day



will u try EQ on and vol. off??


----------



## sojodave

I watched House of Flying Daggers and the drum scene has amazing bass. I looked up on here to see what rating it was and it's only a 3.5??? The uncompressed Chinese soundtrack is amazing. Just wish the blu ray picture was as good as the sound.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23012786
> 
> 
> will u try EQ on and vol. off??



I have posted different settings here:

http://avforum.no/forum/receivere-forsterkere/108757-kalibreringstrad-hvordan-fa-mest-mulig-ut-av-receiveren-din.html


----------



## Flageborg

James Bond movie with a decent soundtrack











Skyfall - Chapter 22 - Train crash


----------



## Flageborg

Skyfall - Chapter 28 - Helicopter attack


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23013469
> 
> 
> James Bond movie with a decent soundtrack



Oscar Best Achievement in Sound Editing decent in fact.


----------



## michaelscott73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23013337
> 
> 
> I have posted different settings here:
> 
> http://avforum.no/forum/receivere-forsterkere/108757-kalibreringstrad-hvordan-fa-mest-mulig-ut-av-receiveren-din.html



Curious where EQ on and DV off would fall on your initial graph here. Higher than purple?


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23013598
> 
> 
> Oscar Best Achievement in Sound Editing decent in fact.



For LFE not a 5 star, However:

If considered for all-around sound mix (including music and surround effects) I would agree completely.

My system is extension limited to about 16 Hz - that said; I think Skyfall had some of the best "all-around audio quality". It's demo-quality; for my visitors


----------



## obxdiver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23013551
> 
> 
> Skyfall - Chapter 28 - Helicopter attack


Hi Flageborg

I have downloaded the same software "Spectrum Lab V2.75 B12"

I was wondering which microphone you are using to feed the software

The mic I have is a cheap one. On the waterfall display, I am seeing good levels from 1500Hz and below. However, I think my cheap mic is not picking up anything over 1500Hz. The waterfall is blank above this freq.

I would like to get a good mic to make the same analysis like you are doing.


Also, what is the name of the color palette you use. I am using one called "spectrogram" with a black background. I like your palette, but don't seem to find the exact one you have selected.


Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## coolcat4843

Anybody do a Spectrum Lab graph of this...

*Apocalypse Now* - Ride of the Valkyries scene.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23013551
> 
> 
> Skyfall - Chapter 28 - Helicopter attack



Hey Flageborg,


Thanks for the graphs but I think you should check your chain's gain structure. Just like a year ago, you're clipping again. As a result, I don't think anything in Skyfall was quite as hot as you're showing.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23014630
> 
> 
> I was wondering which microphone you are using to feed the software
> 
> Also, what is the name of the color palette you use.
> 
> Thanks for any info you can provide.



Hi.

It is important to know what actually is recorded - in any setting - so you know what to "look for"

and that is why I am only recording soundtracks directly from media, such as Bluray, DVD, CD, YouTube etc.


To measure a system, I am using PC with REW V5, M-AUDIO FireWire Solo og Behringer ECM8000

My color palette is "too many colours". You find it second from bottom in the list.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelscott73*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23013968
> 
> 
> Curious where EQ on and DV off would fall on your initial graph here. Higher than purple?



Ask Audyssey and read more here: How does Dynamic EQ work?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23016293
> 
> 
> Hey Flageborg,
> 
> Thanks for the graphs but I think you should check your chain's gain structure. Just like a year ago, you're clipping again. As a result, I don't think anything in Skyfall was quite as hot as you're showing.



Thank you, and here is a reduced gain version, but doesn't seem to affect how hot Skyfall actually is?


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7140#post_23014027
> 
> 
> For LFE not a 5 star, However:
> 
> If considered for all-around sound mix (including music and surround effects) I would agree completely.
> 
> My system is extension limited to about 16 Hz - that said; I think Skyfall had some of the best "all-around audio quality". It's demo-quality; for my visitors



I agree 100% with your impressions! BTW, my sub's extension is also limited to 16 Hz.


----------



## cuzed2

djoberg,

I see you are a fellow SVS owner - good on you!

I have a pretty large volume (an open floor plan) to fill so I am managing to get by with 3 used SVS cylinders (2x16-46's, and a single 20-39+). I have them "almost-tamed" with a Velodyne SMS-1 equalizer.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7170#post_23019546
> 
> 
> djoberg,
> 
> I see you are a fellow SVS owner - good on you!
> 
> I have a pretty large volume (an open floor plan) to fill so I am managing to get by with 3 used SVS cylinders (2x16-46's, and a single 20-39+). I have them "almost-tamed" with a Velodyne SMS-1 equalizer.



My SVS sub was the best addition to my Home Theater since purchasing the KURO Elite 3 years ago. I absolutely love it and believe it's worth twice the price I paid for it. Awesome bass extension with remarkably low distortion. It's quite musical too (for a ported sub) with tight and accurate bass. Of course I realize I'm preaching to the choir!










If and when I upgrade to a PJ with about a 130" screen and 2-3 tiers of seating, I will buy another PC12-NSD or upgrade to dual PC13 Ultras. My room measures 2800 cu. ft., so it's not too large.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7170#post_23016651
> 
> 
> Thank you, and here is a reduced gain version, but doesn't seem to affect how hot Skyfall actually is?



I think if you look at the right you'll see that you're still experiencing clipping somewhere in the chain. You reduced the overall volume, but the signal levels are still hitting a brick wall somewhere, as evidenced by the straight line that a large portion of that graph's signal level hits.


What will happen, then, is your Speclab will incorrectly show large swaths of ALL RED & YELLOW, instead of the transients of RED (high level) to green/blue (low level) because it's seeing everything as higher level than it should be. I think this is also why your graphs are showing high-level content down to 6 or 7hz, when the film has what appears to be a 13hz HPF.


The movie itself has some MAJOR MAJOR scenes, and the one you're graphing is one of them, but I think your graph seems fuller than the actual source because of this clipping issue. In fact, this movie clipped JSS' sound card during that scene when he was recording levels.


----------



## bowmah

Just watched The Man With the Iron Fists. Some cool bass sweeps, but that darn rock / rap music in some background of scenes just ruin it, musically and for the story telling as well. Only can this be done in Hollywood. Fun bass, crappy movie. Ouch. The movie is highly produced with a Hollywood budget, but for sure, it will not be winning any awards even with the star power that was brought in for the movie. Double ouch lol


Am I the only one who feel this way?


----------



## wth718

^^^you have to remember what the movie is meant to be--an homage to the old, campy kung fu flicks. Given that, I think it worked. I wasn't expecting a great movie. With regard to the music, the RZA wrote or directed the movie. That's his thing-combining hip hop and kung fu since the nineties. Nothing unexpected to me. Except for the bass, which wad a pleasant surprise indeed.


----------



## bowmah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7170#post_23024704
> 
> 
> Nothing unexpected to me.



Yup, just like a good US flick. The white guy from another country comes in and saves the day. In this case, there is a black guy too. Next movie please. Thank goodness I have Iron Man 2 loaded and ready.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7120_80#post_23019705
> 
> 
> It's quite musical too (for a ported sub) with tight and accurate bass.



And would be just as "musical" if sealed.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7170#post_23019546
> 
> 
> djoberg,
> 
> I see you are a fellow SVS owner - good on you!
> 
> I have a pretty large volume (an open floor plan) to fill so I am managing to get by with 3 used SVS cylinders (2x16-46's, and a single 20-39+). I have them "almost-tamed" with a Velodyne SMS-1 equalizer.



I had dual 16-46s for a bit







My friend who has em now liked em too!


----------



## MKtheater

SVS is what opened my eyes to true bass. I had 3 16-46cs+ subs and was pretty awesome. Of course then I discovered DIY and it was all over.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7120_80#post_23026692
> 
> 
> SVS is what opened my eyes to true bass. I had 3 16-46cs+ subs and was pretty awesome. Of course then I discovered DIY and it was all over.



I think a lot of us have gone down that path.


My first "true" subwoofer was a pair of 16-46 pc+'s, to a PB12/2+, to a PB12/2Ultra, then on to DIY.


----------



## cuzed2

Just to confirm the trend. And in my HT#2, I will also be going DIY


----------



## woody777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6930#post_22933270
> 
> 
> This not a big bass movie but I watched "Safety not Guaranteed" last night and without giving away the ending too much, there is about 60 seconds of great deep loud bass that shocked me. The movie was not bad at all, I actually enjoyed it but it is a drama / comedy with no action at all. That is why the ending shocked me. It filled my theater room with LOTS of energy.



I watched this one last night -- I thought it was a good movie! The scene you're talking about -- I didn't get much bass at all. I was watching the movie on Netflix though -- did you watch it on blu ray? Does Netflix fllter LFE or something?


----------



## Flageborg

Comparison between Skyfall and Black Hawk Down

Re-recorded/re-graphed - at same level - present day


How do you experience the different soundtracks when it comes to helicopter and ULF level?


----------



## lennyp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woody777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7170#post_23031323
> 
> 
> I watched this one last night -- I thought it was a good movie! The scene you're talking about -- I didn't get much bass at all. I was watching the movie on Netflix though -- did you watch it on blu ray? Does Netflix fllter LFE or something?



I also thought is was a decent movie to chill with. There was a good amount of bass in that scene - I definitely felt it. I also watched it through my netflix service - I think it was thru my Panasonic (ARC). I kept rewinding and playing that scene. I don't have any measuring equipment graph.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woody777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7170#post_23031323
> 
> 
> I watched this one last night -- I thought it was a good movie! The scene you're talking about -- I didn't get much bass at all. I was watching the movie on Netflix though -- did you watch it on blu ray? Does Netflix fllter LFE or something?


Yes I watched it on Blu-ray from Netflix. I don't stream movies in my theater. I only use the hard disc. From what I know, the steaming from Netflix is only in Dolby Digital I think. The bass was very potent and strong during that last scene in my room.


----------



## bowmah

@Flageborg, Skyfall is clipping most of the time so the graph is showing you much hotter than it actually is? isn't the right side of the image showing clipping? I like the idea to compare though.


----------



## mikeygator

Hey everyone!

New to this thread...did anybody watch The Man with the Iron Fists on Blu-ray yet? Amazing bass! Check it out if you get the chance!


----------



## Joshjp

Nope nobody watched it yet.


----------



## bsoko2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeygator*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7170#post_23036489
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> New to this thread...did anybody watch The Man with the Iron Fists on Blu-ray yet? Amazing bass! Check it out if you get the chance!



Ya, it was fun watching fat boy R. Crowe!


----------



## Shadowdane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7170#post_23034116
> 
> 
> Comparison between Skyfall and Black Hawk Down
> 
> Re-recorded/re-graphed - at same level - present day
> 
> 
> How do you experience the different soundtracks when it comes to helicopter and ULF level?
> 
> [image removed]



What method are you using to capture into SpecLab? Your charts always look clipped. Are you capturing the raw audio direct from the DVD/Bluray or the output from your AVR?


----------



## obxdiver

I have always assumed that he has a microphone hooked up to a PC sound card and the SpectraLab software is recording what the mic hears through his speakers.


I downloaded the software (it's free) and I am using my cheap webcam mic and it works. But, I am sure that my mic is not very accurate.

It also does not show any info above 2000 Hz., which I am sure is also my cheap mic.

But, I do see the bass frequencies quite well, similar to his screen shots.


----------



## Shadowdane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7170#post_23044450
> 
> 
> I have always assumed that he has a microphone hooked up to a PC sound card and the SpectraLab software is recording what the mic hears through his speakers.
> 
> 
> I downloaded the software (it's free) and I am using my cheap webcam mic and it works. But, I am sure that my mic is not very accurate.
> 
> It also does not show any info above 2000 Hz., which I am sure is also my cheap mic.
> 
> But, I do see the bass frequencies quite well, similar to his screen shots.



My computer has a virtual audio Input called "What You Hear", it lets you capture whatever is playing on your computer directly. This way I get SpecLab chart that is exactly what is on the actual BluRay or DVD.

The charts that Flageborg posts look like they are clipped or have some type of Dynamic Range processing applied.


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7170#post_23048318
> 
> 
> My computer has a virtual audio Input called "What You Hear", it lets you capture whatever is playing on your computer directly. This way I get SpecLab chart that is exactly what is on the actual BluRay or DVD.
> 
> The charts that Flageborg posts look like they are clipped or have some type of Dynamic Range processing applied.


It's called Stereo Mix.
 

Just play the movie on the pc, launch speclab & start the graph plotting.


----------



## Metalbender




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7170#post_23024450
> 
> 
> Just watched The Man With the Iron Fists. Some cool bass sweeps, but that darn rock / rap music in some background of scenes just ruin it, musically and for the story telling as well. Only can this be done in Hollywood. Fun bass, crappy movie. Ouch. The movie is highly produced with a Hollywood budget, but for sure, it will not be winning any awards even with the star power that was brought in for the movie. Double ouch lol
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who feel this way?



yep crappy movie but some fun lfe


----------



## spidey.joe80

That program Stereo Mix is awesome. I downloaded it and now I can graph full range waterfalls, no subwoofer required nice!

here is Bass i love you


Holy 7hz batman!
 


and heres my webcam mic and svs 16hz tune. for comparison
 


Quite respectable for such a cheap component.


@obxdiver if your still having trouble with speclab try downloading these settings.
http://www.avsforum.com/attachments/18051 

replace ur old settings.ini with this one (default location C:\Spectrum)


----------



## obxdiver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7170#post_23055381
> 
> 
> @obxdiver if your still having trouble with speclab try downloading these settings.
> http://www.avsforum.com/attachments/18051
> 
> replace ur old settings.ini with this one (default location C:\Spectrum)



Thanks

I will give these INI settings a try over the weekend


----------



## Reefdvr27

I am watching the Green Lantern and I have to say not much in the deep bass department, however a very good soundtrack with bass done right! Pretty impressed with this one.


----------



## scalip36

Watched Sinister lastnight. Nice bass throughout the movie. At one point the wife was startled thinking someone had hit the back of the couch. It also had some nice discrete surround effects (which also creeped her out)


----------



## eljaycanuck

I watched "Underworld: Awakening" this past weekend. Not a particularly good film, but:

- it featured numerous scenes with Kate Beckinsale in tight, black latex...







...; and

- it had a phenomenal audio track which, in addition to being well-balanced, dynamic and immersive, had copious amounts of deep and strong LFE. It was one of the few movies where there seemed to be satisfying bass every time I expected some. Impressive.


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> Nice equipment list for a non-dedicated room by the way. (I followed your signature link.)


Thanks!










I followed your link, too, and, man, that is one impressive HT room you've got! I'm not worthy!!!



















Oh, and unless I'm mistaken, "Up the Irons!"


----------



## Slingblayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7200#post_23076454
> 
> 
> numerous of scenes with Kate Beckinsale in tight, black latex...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..



She is a real knockout. She looks awesome in Underworld, and she also looks smokin hot in the new Recall.


----------



## SergeantYnot

Has anyone done any demo or tests on Prometheus? The ending crash sequence was the most gut wrenching LFE experience I have ever had.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7200#post_23081555
> 
> 
> Has anyone done any demo or tests on Prometheus? The ending crash sequence was the most gut wrenching LFE experience I have ever had.



Prometheus - ending crash sequence - Chapter 33


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7200#post_23081555
> 
> 
> Has anyone done any demo or tests on Prometheus? The ending crash sequence was the most gut wrenching LFE experience I have ever had.



That's a huge demo scene for me, Sarge. The intro has some nice LFE moments as well.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7200#post_23084078
> 
> 
> That's a huge demo scene for me, Sarge. The intro has some nice LFE moments as well.



Brolic,


I guess I am just curious why Prometheus is not on the master list anywhere. I'm glad to see Die Hard 4 is up there


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7200#post_23076454
> 
> 
> I watched "Underworld: Awakening" this past weekend. Not a particularly good film, but:
> 
> - it featured numerous scenes with Kate Beckinsale in tight, black latex...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...; and
> 
> - it had a phenomenal audio track which, in addition to being well-balanced, dynamic and immersive, had copious amounts of deep and strong LFE. It was one of the few movies where there seemed to be satisfying bass every time I expected some. Impressive.



Kate looks even better if you see it in 3D.
_Underworld: Awakening_ is 5 star rated for bass on page one of this thread.


How did you like the scene where the _Super Lycan_ first appeared onscreen?

My entire room shook!


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7200#post_23083518
> 
> 
> Prometheus - ending crash sequence - Chapter 33



Flageborg, that's a big improvement with your clipping issues.







Thank you for that; we all appreciate your graphs and just want them to be the best they could.


To that end, I have one final point: in the graph above you can see that it's very, very nearly (or actually) clipped at the 30hz and 34hz frequencies, and at multiple frequencies from 40-53hz.


With that in mind, I suggest it might be worthwhile to play the loudest soundtrack out there - Immortals BluRay- and adjust your chain's settings to make sure it never clips the Speclab graphs in any passages, then use that as the baseline config for future graphing.


----------



## ambesolman

What does the clipping look like?


----------



## Elrowyn

I just came accross a scene I thought was impressive. I used to think it was the darth vader choke scene but in SW A New Hope the deepest bass is when Han flies into the remnants of Planet Alderon. I guess it's engine noise but it keeps going lower, and lower, and lower. Feels like you are being compressed. Had never seen this scene with 2 subwoofers before. Would definitely put it up there as a demo moment.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7200#post_23085254
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Flageborg, that's a big improvement with your clipping issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that; we all appreciate your graphs and just want them to be the best they could.
> 
> 
> 2. To that end, I have one final point: in the graph above you can see that it's very, very nearly (or actually) clipped at the 30hz and 34hz frequencies, and at multiple frequencies from 40-53hz.
> 
> 
> 3. With that in mind, I suggest it might be worthwhile to play the loudest soundtrack out there - Immortals BluRay- and adjust your chain's settings to make sure it never clips the Speclab graphs in any passages, then use that as the baseline config for future graphing.



1. Thank you - we are all learning something new - every day










2. Yes, it is a tiny bit clipped...or maybe not...


3. No, we all know that does not make sense. Movies are recorded with different levels. Immortals can never be a reference with it's "over-the-edge" clipping soundtrack.



This graph is recorded at same levels...

WOTW Chapter 5

Super8 Chapter 3


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elrowyn*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7200#post_23086888
> 
> 
> I just came accross a scene I thought was impressive. I used to think it was the darth vader choke scene but in SW A New Hope the deepest bass is when Han flies into the remnants of Planet Alderon. I guess it's engine noise but it keeps going lower, and lower, and lower. Feels like you are being compressed. Had never seen this scene with 2 subwoofers before. Would definitely put it up there as a demo moment.


I noticed that also when I doubled up on my subwoofers. Then noticed it even more when I started running with four subs. It is the engine noise from the Millenium Falcon slowing down from coming out of hyper drive. You are right, it feels like it swells up in the room going lower and lower.


----------



## Elrowyn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7200#post_23087037
> 
> 
> I noticed that also when I doubled up on my subwoofers. Then noticed it even more when I started running with four subs. It is the engine noise from the Millenium Falcon slowing down from coming out of hyper drive. You are right, it feels like it swells up in the room going lower and lower.



Ah the wonders of multiple subs, eh?


I'm on a quest now to find more awesome demo moments. I'm using this thread ofcourse. I have War of the Worlds on the way from amazon because I hear the pod horn is pretty crazy. When I first watched it I thought it was cool and kinda freaky scarey. Can't wait to hear it now that my system is beefed up!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airgas1998*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/5940#post_22567994
> 
> 
> i guess i'm a little puzzled by Prometheus. i watched it last night and thought the bass and dynamics were nothing special at all. i had to crank it up as well (-10/-12) usually at -15 or so. it was almost like drc was on, but it wasn't. no filtering in this correct? i rented it through redbox would the disc be different with that rental source?



Well you should come to my place the walls are moving when I play this movie!


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elrowyn*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7200#post_23090311
> 
> 
> Ah the wonders of multiple subs, eh?
> 
> 
> I'm on a quest now to find more awesome demo moments. I'm using this thread ofcourse. I have War of the Worlds on the way from amazon because I hear the pod horn is pretty crazy. When I first watched it I thought it was cool and kinda freaky scarey. Can't wait to hear it now that my system is beefed up!


The most impressive sounds are when the pods come up from the ground. The first foot stomp from the alien pod out of the ground is incredible. Then it crushes the car in front of Tom Cruise. Just those two notes alone are worth the price of the disc. Another good demo scene is when Tom Cruise steals the car and the aliens destroy the bridge behind him as he is driving away. A truck fall off the bridge into a house and several explosions occur. Massive sound and destruction. Some of my personal favorites when it comes to bass movies are : Serenity, Percy Jackson, Cloverfield and 9. The attack of Pearl Harbor is really good also.


----------



## Elrowyn

I'll have to watch Serenity again since I finally bought it recently. I plan to watch as many movies in the 4.0 to 5 star ratings in this thread.


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7200#post_23091087
> 
> 
> The most impressive sounds are when the pods come up from the ground. The first foot stomp from the alien pod out of the ground is incredible. Then it crushes the car in front of Tom Cruise. Just those two notes alone are worth the price of the disc. Another good demo scene is when Tom Cruise steals the car and the aliens destroy the bridge behind him as he is driving away. A truck fall off the bridge into a house and several explosions occur. Massive sound and destruction. Some of my personal favorites when it comes to bass movies are : Serenity, Percy Jackson, Cloverfield and 9. The attack of Pearl Harbor is really good also.


But 9 is too boring to rewatch


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> But 9 is too boring to rewatch


I actually enjoyed it a lot more the second time around.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7200#post_23092517
> 
> 
> I actually enjoyed it a lot more the second time around.



I experienced this with Tron Legacy, but then enjoyed the 3D BD much more at home.


----------



## bumprunlogan

In the beginning of War of the Worlds the lightning strikes had my couch and a painting on the wall vibrating. I have some Dynamat left over from a car speaker installation that I can stick to the back of the painting and it should take care of the rattle.


----------



## wse


New list of 5 star movies!

 

Where is Prometheus! Also Knowing the plane crash scene is unreal 

 

In addition to those two, my favorites in no particular order.

 

 

*-** X-Men: The Last Stand*

*- Total Recall (2012)*

*- **Expendables 2*

*- Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows*

*- Tron: Legacy*

*- Inception*

*- **Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World*

*- Captain America*

*- War of the worlds*

*- X-Men First Class*

*- Flight of the Phoenix*

*- **The Dark Knight Rises*

*- The Dark Knight*

*- Apocalypse Now*

*- Three Musketeers (2011)*

*- Planet of the Apes (2007)*

*- Dredd*

*- Battleship*

 

- Imax Hubble 3D; When the rocket takes off "..extraordinarily robust, ear-crackling, ribcage-rattling sounds, such as when shuttles blast off, sending incredible waves of energy through the listening area that play with a startling amount of clarity"

 

_- The Thin Red Line Criterion Collection "..._exceptionally potent, boasting a variety of different dynamics that will undoubtedly test the muscles of your audio system. The bass is thunderous, the rear channels very active and very effective (the memory flashbacks sound incredible), and the high-frequencies not overdone."

 

- The Lord of the Rings: (All of them) but The Return of the King crowns it  "LFE output deserves a score of its own, aggressively supporting every amassing horde, topping tower, rickety weapon of war and exploding wall the various members of the Fellowship encounter."


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7200#post_23091087
> 
> 
> The most impressive sounds are when the pods come up from the ground. The first foot stomp from the alien pod out of the ground is incredible. Then it crushes the car in front of Tom Cruise. Just those two notes alone are worth the price of the disc. Another good demo scene is when Tom Cruise steals the car and the aliens destroy the bridge behind him as he is driving away. A truck fall off the bridge into a house and several explosions occur. Massive sound and destruction. Some of my personal favorites when it comes to bass movies are : Serenity, Percy Jackson, Cloverfield and 9. The attack of Pearl Harbor is really good also.



Dude, you got to add _Underworld: Awakening 3D_ to your list of bass movies.


The scene where the _Super Lycan_ first appears onscreen, has prodigious amounts of deep powerful subsonic bass.


Its foot steps and roar never fail to shake the apartment building that I live in.


----------



## Jindrak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7200_40#post_23094613
> 
> 
> New list of 5 star movies!
> 
> 
> Where is Prometheus! Also Knowing the plane crash scene is unreal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to those two, my favorites in no particular order.
> 
> 
> _-__ X-Men: The Last Stand_
> _- Total Recall (2012)_
> _- __Expendables 2_
> _- Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows_
> _- Tron: Legacy_
> _- Inception_
> _- __Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World_
> _- Captain America_
> _- War of the worlds_
> _- X-Men First Class_
> _- Flight of the Phoenix_
> _- __The Dark Knight Rises_
> _- The Dark Knight_
> _- Apocalypse Now_
> _- Three Musketeers (2011)_
> _- Planet of the Apes (2007)_
> _- Dredd_
> _- Battleship_
> 
> - Imax Hubble 3D; When the rocket takes off
> "..extraordinarily robust, ear-crackling, ribcage-rattling sounds, such as when shuttles blast off, sending incredible waves of energy through the listening area that play with a startling amount of clarity"
> 
> 
> _- The Thin Red Line Criterion Collection "..._
> exceptionally potent, boasting a variety of different dynamics that will undoubtedly test the muscles of your audio system. The bass is thunderous, the rear channels very active and very effective (the memory flashbacks sound incredible), and the high-frequencies not overdone."
> 
> 
> -
> The Lord of the Rings: (All of them) but The Return of the King crowns it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> LFE output deserves a score of its own, aggressively supporting every amassing horde, topping tower, rickety weapon of war and exploding wall the various members of the Fellowship encounter."



Prometheus has been measured in here before. Just look back. It's not very deep, and very few moments of it. Knowing isn't that deep, just loud. battleship has been measured. Crappy sound that includes a 30Hz cutoff.


----------



## Follz20

Some random graphs. My apologies if they have been done before. All are from Bluray sources.


Skyfall:

 


Sinister:

 


Priest:

 


Man on Fire:

 


Fight Club:

 


The Grey:

 


Next:

 


A comparison between the Master & Commander English DTSHD-MA track:

 


..and the Spanish Dolby Digital track:

 


Cloud Atlas:

 


Edit: fixed image sizes.


----------



## crazy4daisy

Not a movie but Game Of Thrones season 2 episode 9 when the "wild fire" is set alight as Stannis arrives by ship is sensational. As is episode 10 when the gate at the wall is opened as Deneries walks through. Only short but the crunch sound it makes is mint.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazy4daisy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7200#post_23098059
> 
> 
> Not a movie but Game Of Thrones season 2 episode 9 when the "wild fire" is set alight as Stannis arrives by ship is sensational. As is episode 10 when the gate at the wall is opened as Deneries walks through. Only short but the crunch sound it makes is mint.



+1. The wildfire scene sure is one reference scene that blew me away when I first watched it. I probably have watched it 500 times since. I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't make it in this list anywhere though...


----------



## Steveo1234

Wow, Cloud atlas looks GREAT in that plot! Can anyone confirm it?


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7200#post_23098206
> 
> 
> Wow, Cloud atlas looks GREAT in that plot! Can anyone confirm it?


me 2


just watched 2 hrs.

few scenes got the moment

3-4 stars


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Follz20*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7200#post_23098038
> 
> 
> Some random graphs. My apologies if they have been done before. All are from Bluray sources.


The scales are too fuzzy to read. Can you upload any one of them in higher rez? Or tell us what they are?


Thanks!


----------



## Follz20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7230#post_23101046
> 
> 
> The scales are too fuzzy to read. Can you upload any one of them in higher rez? Or tell us what they are?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry about that; resize fail. Now fixed.


----------



## Toe

Anybody watch The Hobbit tonight? I have not been this disappointed with a LFE track since 2012 and Revenge of the Sith!







What happened?????????







No depth, no output, MANY missed spots where you would expect BIG LFE and basically nothing or VERY little. I am left scratching my head on this one!


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7230#post_23101910
> 
> 
> Anybody watch The Hobbit tonight? I have not been this disappointed with a LFE track since 2012 and Revenge of the Sith!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?????????



The Hobbit:

Boring....boring.....and boring.....so I fell asleep....several times, and everytime I woke up...thinking...haven't I seen this before?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7230#post_23102157
> 
> 
> The Hobbit:
> 
> Boring....boring.....and boring.....so I fell asleep....several times, and everytime I woke up...thinking...haven't I seen this before?



Agreed. The movie itself was as disappointing as the LFE track!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

LFE was like that in the IMAX theater too...so might just be the overall sound mixing...was actually not surprised it wasnt nominated for an oscar


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7230#post_23102204
> 
> 
> LFE was like that in the IMAX theater too...so might just be the overall sound mixing...was actually not surprised it wasnt nominated for an oscar



Agreed. I was hoping it was just the IMAX I was at but apparently and unfortunately it is the mix. Bummer!


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7230#post_23102204
> 
> 
> LFE was like that in the IMAX theater too...so might just be the overall sound mixing...was actually not surprised it wasnt nominated for an oscar



LOL, well that just might be the prerequisite to win one. Dark Knight lost to Slumdog Millionaire in this category, and Die Hard 4 wasn't even nominated for any sound recognition at all (No Country For Old Men was though). Gotta love Hollywood politics!


----------



## spidey.joe80

So, it is true. I had watched a soft copy and hoped it was just missing the lfe channel. cant expect much from the 2 sequels now... biggest dissapointment since avengers


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Follz20*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7230#post_23101766
> 
> 
> Sorry about that; resize fail. Now fixed.


Wow! So much better! Thanks.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7230#post_23103962
> 
> 
> So, it is true. I had watched a soft copy and hoped it was just missing the lfe channel. cant expect much from the 2 sequels now... biggest dissapointment since avengers



This is much more disappointing than the Avengers. Sure, the Avengers had the filter, but the movie was absolutely loaded to the gills with the LFE that was there, the LFE hit in all the right spots and it hit plenty hard. Not only does The Hobbit feel like it has been filtered, but the LFE that is there is weak and there are MANY missed spots where you would expect bass and it is either not there or very tame. This is disappointment on the level of 2012 and Revenge of the Sith IMO.










Like you mention, the real bummer is this does not bode well for the sequels since I assume the same mix team will do those films. This cant be the same crew that did the LOTR films, or is it? The sound design feels similar besides the LFE, so maybe it is?


----------



## McStyvie

Damn, disappointing about the Hobbit... Can't be as disappointing as the Bourne legacy though, my subs actually went into standby for half that movie!


----------



## kong

I'm an hour into The Hobbit and thought to myself that the LFE was weak also. So many missed opportunities were it could have been great.

Into second hour, bass got better! 40 minutes to go!


----------



## D.T.MIKE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7230#post_23101910
> 
> 
> Anybody watch The Hobbit tonight? I have not been this disappointed with a LFE track since 2012 and Revenge of the Sith!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No depth, no output, MANY missed spots where you would expect BIG LFE and basically nothing or VERY little. I am left scratching my head on this one!


Same here sat back and expected another awesome LOTR style audio low end presentation but it was not to be. At one point in time I even checked to see if the amp powering the sub was even on!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

At least I know I didn't get screwed at the theater lol


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7230#post_23103203
> 
> 
> LOL, well that just might be the prerequisite to win one. Dark Knight lost to Slumdog Millionaire in this category, and Die Hard 4 wasn't even nominated for any sound recognition at all (No Country For Old Men was though). Gotta love Hollywood politics!



I think that Slumdog was sublime mix, and had a lot of things going for it to justify the award..


I can only speak for myself and what I look for when thinking about awards, but for me personally, politics don't factor into such a personal process.... I would say that's true for most of my colleagues...


----------



## JonThor

I don't have the Hobbit yet, but I found it funny how others find the soundtrack "A fantastic audio track that is just nigh perfect." Hmm, I guess I'll have to check it out for myself.


There is a review at the Shack where they gave the audio 4 1/2 stars.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonThor*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7230#post_23106299
> 
> 
> I don't have the Hobbit yet, but I found it funny how others find the soundtrack "A fantastic audio track that is just nigh perfect." Hmm, I guess I'll have to check it out for myself.
> 
> 
> There is a review at the Shack where they gave the audio 4 1/2 stars.



Most sites gave it a 5 for audio, but most sites gave tracks like Avengers, 2012, RotS and other LFE letdowns 5s as well. I suspect most of these reviewers are not bass heads.


Check it out for yourself though of course, but I dont know how any LFE head would not feel letdown with The Hobbit low end especially in light of how awesome the three LOTR films were in comparison.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7230#post_23103203
> 
> 
> LOL, well that just might be the prerequisite to win one. Dark Knight lost to Slumdog Millionaire in this category, and Die Hard 4 wasn't even nominated for any sound recognition at all (No Country For Old Men was though). Gotta love Hollywood politics!



How the hell did No Country for old men get nominated?!


The movie is supposed to give you the chills through the fact there is almost no soundtrack music to it. One of my fav movies though. Cant comprehend that nomination though.


----------



## crazy4daisy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7230#post_23106468
> 
> 
> How the hell did No Country for old men get nominated?!
> 
> 
> The movie is supposed to give you the chills through the fact there is almost no soundtrack music to it. One of my fav movies though. Cant comprehend that nomination though.



Best score or best sound?


No Country is an absolute belter of an audio track. The gunshots lift you out of your seat they are so realistic. The car accident at the end is heart attack material for unsuspecting guests viewing for the first time. All the ambient noises are perfection and the quietest parts with just the rustling of wind couldn't be done better. No surprises it was nominated. There's more to great audio then just big explosions


----------



## Ashi777

You point out some very true features. I was focusing more on score side of things.


As I said, the ambience in the film is done so well, and makes scenes all the more tense.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazy4daisy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7230#post_23106474
> 
> 
> Best score or best sound?
> 
> 
> No Country is an absolute belter of an audio track. The gunshots lift you out of your seat they are so realistic. The car accident at the end is heart attack material for unsuspecting guests viewing for the first time. All the ambient noises are perfection and the quietest parts with just the rustling of wind couldn't be done better. No surprises it was nominated. There's more to great audio then just big explosions


cosigned


----------



## MKtheater

I agree except this is not the thread for that, this thread is about loud explosions or whatever produces bass.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazy4daisy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7230#post_23106474
> 
> 
> Best score or best sound?
> 
> 
> No Country is an absolute belter of an audio track. The gunshots lift you out of your seat they are so realistic. The car accident at the end is heart attack material for unsuspecting guests viewing for the first time. All the ambient noises are perfection and the quietest parts with just the rustling of wind couldn't be done better. No surprises it was nominated. There's more to great audio then just big explosions





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7230#post_23106519
> 
> 
> cosigned





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7230#post_23106088
> 
> 
> I think that Slumdog was sublime mix, and had a lot of things going for it to justify the award..




The nominations and wins were not for score obviously, but for sound. If gunshots float your boat, then continue to be impressed. Not sure what reference scenes are in Slumdog, but so be it. Try doing an audio mixing of a 20 second scene from Dark Knight and then tell me you believe those drama films have more "sublime" audio .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umNO0Xal9WM 


However, feel free to enjoy Slumdog and No Country in your home theater. I will stick with Dark Knight and Die Hard for mine


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7230#post_23107060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nominations and wins were not for score obviously, but for sound. If gunshots float your boat, then continue to be impressed. Not sure what reference scenes are in Slumdog, but so be it. Try doing an audio mixing of a 20 second scene from Dark Knight and then tell me you believe those drama films have more "sublime" audio .
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umNO0Xal9WM
> 
> 
> However, feel free to enjoy Slumdog and No Country in your home theater. I will stick with Dark Knight and Die Hard for mine



Ive mixed my share of loud films and quiet ones...


Trust me the quiet ones are much harder...


----------



## pokekevin

Remember just because it's loud doesn't mean it's better







. I honestly thought the TDKR mix was eh and everyone seemed to like it...


----------



## MKtheater

So the master list for movies with bass now is accepting slum dog over TDK. I guess if the oscars say so! I wonder how WOTW did at the oscars. Seriously guys, this thread is about movies with bass. It is like going in the hottest girl thread and saying you would rather have a good actress. Fine but the thread is what it is.


BTW the hobbit was awful(bass). His can they mix this after having world class from the first 3! The rest of the audio was great but what are these people doing these days. The LOTR trilogy were not 5 star bass monsters but you could feel the bass on the scenes when called upon and it was done well. I guess I is hard to just copy what you did before. Please don't fix it if it is not broken!


----------



## MKtheater

I guess they really want us to have the movie experience after all. We were better off with DVD and the home mix rather than these unaltered masters. Great, I have better clarity just no bass. The lower budget films do it much better these days. Even King Kong blows this out of the water for bass.


Ok rant over, watched Dredd again and at least they remembered there is a subwoofer.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7230#post_23107608
> 
> 
> So the master list for movies with bass now is accepting slum dog over TDK. I guess if the oscars say so! I wonder how WOTW did at the oscars. Seriously guys, this thread is about movies with bass. It is like going in the hottest girl thread and saying you would rather have a good actress. Fine but the thread is what it is.



Amen! I was wondering if the Oscar kool-aid affected everyone, and was surprised when I started getting opposition on my examples of Slumdog vs Dark Knight, and No Country vs Die Hard 4.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7230#post_23107608
> 
> 
> 
> BTW the hobbit was awful(bass). His can they mix this after having world class from the first 3! The rest of the audio was great but what are these people doing these days. The LOTR trilogy were not 5 star bass monsters but you could feel the bass on the scenes when called upon and it was done well. I guess I is hard to just copy what you did before. Please don't fix it if it is not broken!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7230#post_23107622
> 
> 
> I guess they really want us to have the movie experience after all. We were better off with DVD and the home mix rather than these unaltered masters. Great, I have better clarity just no bass. The lower budget films do it much better these days. Even King Kong blows this out of the water for bass.
> 
> 
> Ok rant over, watched Dredd again and at least they remembered there is a subwoofer.



Well said and 100% agreed!!! I think the last film I watched before The Hobbit was Tron Legacy and talk about night/day difference...........part way through The Hobbit, I turned on the lights just to make sure I still had subwoofers!







Where's the bass????


----------



## MKtheater

Same thing happened to the avengers but at least te avengers had bass above 30hz so you felt something. I have this strange feeling I can save some serious money in the future and just build some monster speakers for all channels that go to 30hz and I will cover everything running on large.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7260#post_23107795
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to the avengers but at least te avengers had bass above 30hz so you felt something. I have this strange feeling I can save some serious money in the future and just build some monster speakers for all channels that go to 30hz and *I will cover everything running on large*.



Don't use the large word on a bass forum, that might ignite the "large vs small" debate.


----------



## MKtheater

It is easy, unless you have double bass using small is the only way of getting reference level bass at the LP without being in a closet.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7260#post_23107795
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to the avengers but at least te avengers had bass above 30hz so you felt something. I have this strange feeling I can save some serious money in the future and just build some monster speakers for all channels that go to 30hz and I will cover everything running on large.



Exactly. At least The Avengers hit in all the right spots and while it was filtered, the bass that was there hit pretty hard and there was gobs of it which still made for a fun (even if it did not reach its full potential due to the filter) LFE film. The Hobbit was lacking all around IMO as there were many missed spots, it did not hit hard when it should (or at all for that matter), etc......HUGE letdown IMO.


----------



## MKtheater

Well the avengers was a huge let down as well after watching TIH! This is just another big budget prequel they forgot to leave the sound alone! I mean ROTK was great. Even TDKR was filtered apparently after they blew up a sub from the first scene which was awesome. Loud Midbass is easy to do guys, not impressive anymore.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7260#post_23107926
> 
> 
> Well the avengers was a huge let down as well after watching TIH!



No argument there and I agree!


----------



## Mihadis

Hey folk, I'm working on something neat in my spare time, stay tuned








www.bassmovies.com


----------



## shadyJ

Is there any non-action or non-science fiction movies with a good dynamic soundtrack and heavy bass?


----------



## holt7153

What about something like _Art of Flight_?


----------



## ja.jo

Can confirm the disappointing comments about Hobbit. Everything above 30Hz is great but something is seriously wrong with this mix when it comes to low stuff. I heard this already in the theatre. Massive disappointment.


/ j


----------



## Ashi777

This would be a bit irrelevant but I would say its worth mentioning anyways.


If any of you guys are into games with decent bass, Mass Effect 3 should seriously be checked out.


The best sound mixing I've ever experienced in a game. There are moments when the bass is HUGE and very low.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39dCMUzjj_s 


Those two explosions have some very low frequency effects within them. I would keep the volume low on this vid, as there is a bit of clipping, since the bass is right up there. It literally shakes my room when it occurs. Just something I wouldn't expect from a game.



Crysis 3 is also very legitimate in its sound. It uses dts-audio, so thats a start.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7230#post_23107743 Well said and 100% agreed!!! I think the last film I watched before The Hobbit was Tron Legacy and talk about night/day difference...........part way through The Hobbit, I turned on the lights just to make sure I still had subwoofers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the bass????


Heard the movie is boring as hell!


----------



## MKtheater

Just like the beginning of FOTR it starts speeding up. Hey, it is a prequel and we have seen all the great effects already so it is what it is.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7260#post_23108997
> 
> 
> This would be a bit irrelevant but I would say its worth mentioning anyways.
> 
> 
> If any of you guys are into games with decent bass, Mass Effect 3 should seriously be checked out.
> 
> 
> The best sound mixing I've ever experienced in a game. There are moments when the bass is HUGE and very low.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39dCMUzjj_s
> 
> 
> Those two explosions have some very low frequency effects within them. I would keep the volume low on this vid, as there is a bit of clipping, since the bass is right up there. It literally shakes my room when it occurs. Just something I wouldn't expect from a game.
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 3 is also very legitimate in its sound. It uses dts-audio, so thats a start.



Havent played Mass Effect, but i was not overly impressed with Crysis at all. What did you think of Halo 4? That was an incredible game soundtrack with excellent LFE and surround sound.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7260#post_23109258
> 
> 
> Havent played Mass Effect, but i was not overly impressed with Crysis at all. What did you think of Halo 4? That was an incredible game soundtrack with excellent LFE and surround sound.



Wow really? I found that the sound mixing in Crysis 3 was well done. All gun sound effects sound really decent. The surround sound on it, sounds great on my 7.1 You should perhaps give it another try.


Definitely try mass effect 3! Its really cheap to get a product key for that game. No more then $20. I love it for the gameplay, and the bass!










I haven't tried Halo 4 yet. I dont game much, but when I do, its PC.


----------



## Shan87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7260#post_23108997
> 
> 
> This would be a bit irrelevant but I would say its worth mentioning anyways.
> 
> 
> If any of you guys are into games with decent bass, Mass Effect 3 should seriously be checked out.
> 
> 
> The best sound mixing I've ever experienced in a game. There are moments when the bass is HUGE and very low.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39dCMUzjj_s
> 
> 
> Those two explosions have some very low frequency effects within them. I would keep the volume low on this vid, as there is a bit of clipping, since the bass is right up there. It literally shakes my room when it occurs. Just something I wouldn't expect from a game.
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 3 is also very legitimate in its sound. It uses dts-audio, so thats a start.



The Reaper's cannon in mass effect 3 is insane... best bass effect I've heard to date in any video game. You hear that it about to fire and then the walls start to shake.


Halo 4 as far as the game play bass like from grenades/explosions is pretty weak.


----------



## detroit1

What is the time stamp on the Batpod eject scene ?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holt7153*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7260#post_23108641
> 
> 
> What about something like _Art of Flight_?


Been saying that since 2011.... sigh lol


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7260#post_23109826
> 
> 
> Been saying that since 2011.... sigh lol



I know-you've been busting my balls about it since 2011


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shan87*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7260#post_23109709
> 
> 
> The Reaper's cannon in mass effect 3 is insane... best bass effect I've heard to date in any video game. You hear that it about to fire and then the walls start to shake.
> 
> 
> Halo 4 as far as the game play bass like from grenades/explosions is pretty weak.



How can I hear the reaper cannon? I've never experienced it...


What do you think of Possessed abominations? When they die, that effect. Is bliss.







also, Banshees.


Edit: was just playing it an hour ago. Found a new hefty bass effect. When the Krogan warlord uses his electrical hammer. As it crashes to the ground, there is a massive slam of bass.


----------



## Heinrich S

Sorry, maybe some can help. I watched Dark City at a friends house who has a very nice sub and I noticed the whole house pressurised .. at the tuning scene at the end, when Murdock realised he is The One and fought off those alien things. Especially Murdock vs the Elder. It had a sustained low note ...


Can anyone tell me how low that scene goes?


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7260#post_23109756
> 
> 
> What is the time stamp on the Batpod eject scene ?



Are you talking about this scene that I previously posted? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umNO0Xal9WM 


If so, it's around 1:18:00, where the whole chase sequence starts around 1:14:00. This is one of my reference scenes for both audio and black levels, and have gone to it many times. The eject sequence is beautifully done, and to me seems accurate to what a mechanical apparatus that is deconstructing itself would sound like. The Oscars apparently didn't find it "sublime" enough to win an award over Slumdog, but I certainly would.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7260#post_23111048
> 
> 
> Are you talking about this scene that I previously posted? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umNO0Xal9WM
> 
> 
> If so, it's around 1:18:00, where the whole chase sequence starts around 1:14:00. This is one of my reference scenes for both audio and black levels, and have gone to it many times. The eject sequence is beautifully done, and to me seems accurate to what a mechanical apparatus that is deconstructing itself would sound like. The Oscars apparently didn't find it "sublime" enough to win an award over Slumdog, but I certainly would.



The pod emerge from WOTW, Plane crash in FOTP, Air battle in Tron, The chase scene in TDK, are my go to scenes. TIH and others can be used as well. TDK has bass, a great picture, and a great musical score with awesome surround effects just from that scene. Besides, I really like that movie. I only watched TDKR once so I need to rewatch to see if anything in there is as good.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7260#post_23111048
> 
> 
> Are you talking about this scene that I previously posted? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umNO0Xal9WM
> 
> 
> If so, it's around 1:18:00, where the whole chase sequence starts around 1:14:00. This is one of my reference scenes for both audio and black levels, and have gone to it many times. The eject sequence is beautifully done, and to me seems accurate to what a mechanical apparatus that is deconstructing itself would sound like. The Oscars apparently didn't find it "sublime" enough to win an award over Slumdog, but I certainly would.



"The Dark Knight" won for Sound Editing that year...


Best Sound is awarded to the production sound mixer and the re-recording mixers...


It seems as if you don't understand the distinction.....


For full disclosure, I am an Academy member.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7260#post_23111096
> 
> 
> "The Dark Knight" won for Sound Editing that year...
> 
> 
> Best Sound is awarded to the production sound mixer and the re-recording mixers...
> 
> *I seems as if you don't understand the distinction.....*
> 
> 
> For full disclosure, I am an Academy member.



"The Academy Award for Best Sound Mixing is an Academy Award that recognizes the finest or most euphonic sound mixing or recording"


According to the Academies, Slumdog has the "finest" and/or "most euphonic" sound mixing of the year. Do you agree with that assessment?


"I seems" to understand the distinction quite well. Thank you


----------



## MKtheater

At least that got it right with TDK. Listen, I would not get mad at the Academy but this thread is not about what the industry likes. This is a bass thread and we should stay on topic. I just hate big movies that decide bass is not part of the mix. There is bass all over the place and is part of our everyday lives, not just in music. Of course with these special effects they need to get creative(why they get the big bucks) and create what they think it should sound like. I mean during the scene in the Hobbit when the stone giants were fighting you would think it should have had bass. I mean giant stones should have loud bass from the foot steps and rocks crushing one another. They could have easily recorded boulders or something and I remember there was a thunder storm going on too, I thought thunder created awesome bass. Wait, maybe middle earth has different kind of thunder, no, wrong, because they had it the other movies. Alright, I won't get started on this again. We are going from awesome bass to bass over 30hz to no bass. I am breaking out the no sub system soon.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7260#post_23111156
> 
> 
> At least that got it right with TDK. Listen, I would not get mad at the Academy but this thread is not about what the industry likes. This is a bass thread and we should stay on topic. I just hate big movies that decide bass is not part of the mix. There is bass all over the place and is part of our everyday lives, not just in music. Of course with these special effects they need to get creative(why they get the big bucks) and create what they think it should sound like. *I mean during the scene in the Hobbit when the stone giants were fighting you would think it should have had bass*. I mean giant stones should have loud bass from the foot steps and rocks crushing one another. They could have easily recorded boulders or something and I remember there was a thunder storm going on too, I thought thunder created awesome bass. Wait, maybe middle earth has different kind of thunder, no, wrong, because they had it the other movies. Alright, I won't get started on this again. We are going from awesome bass to bass over 30hz to no bass. I am breaking out the no sub system soon.



Well since we have expert film mixers that work on these tracks, they obviously know what they are doing. I'm sure The Hobbit is considered an auditory triumph in the Hollywood circles


----------



## MKtheater

I can't speak for all the mixers out there but some are still letting the bass rip.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7260#post_23111096
> 
> 
> "The Dark Knight" won for Sound Editing that year...
> 
> 
> Best Sound is awarded to the production sound mixer and the re-recording mixers...
> 
> 
> I seems as if you don't understand the distinction.....
> 
> 
> For full disclosure, I am an Academy member.



Why is there rarely any subsonic bass in movies on Blu-ray anymore?


Can you name some recent or upcoming releases that have it?


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7260#post_23109065
> 
> 
> Heard the movie is boring as hell!


I watched 20 min turned it off and have not looked at it since!


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7260#post_23111642
> 
> 
> I watched 20 min turned it off and have not looked at it since!


Do you do that with all movies?


----------



## MKtheater

The original was similar to this one as the beginning is concerned. The Hobbit voice was not as good as Cate Blanchett's though. I mean it showed hobbits and a past fight with a Dragon. The Fellowship showed a past fight with Sauron and hobbits. I guess they were both boring in the beginning. The problem I see with the Hobbit for most is that we have seen it all already and this seemed to be just more of the same with the climax already done. I am sure the Dragon scenes will be awesome with the upcoming movies.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

the best LFE in the movie was the last 10 seconds when the dragon wakes up


----------



## xMEATx

This is a cool topic. I have been looking for good material to feed my new sub. ^^ I agree. Another strong bass video game is the new tomb raider.


----------



## tboe77

Hi, everybody. I'm new to the thread. Planning to get a new sub in a couple of months, and I'm looking at threads like this one to pick out some good bass content to enjoy (or perhaps revisit) once I get my new sub.


I've got a question. I've heard the Avengers being described as "filtered". Does this mean that the soundtrack was altered prior to the blu-ray release (when compared to the theatrical release) to eliminate frequencies below 30 Hz?


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7290#post_23112950
> 
> 
> I've got a question. I've heard the Avengers being described as "filtered". Does this mean that the soundtrack was altered prior to the blu-ray release (when compared to the theatrical release) to eliminate frequencies below 30 Hz?



Unless you have the original master to compare it to, no one here can answer that question for you.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7260#post_23111117
> 
> 
> "The Academy Award for Best Sound Mixing is an Academy Award that recognizes the finest or most euphonic sound mixing or recording"
> 
> 
> According to the Academies, Slumdog has the "finest" and/or "most euphonic" sound mixing of the year. Do you agree with that assessment?
> 
> 
> "I seems" to understand the distinction quite well. Thank you



Again.. how you describe why you like the sequence you describe is attributed to the sound design and editing, not the mix.


> Quote:
> The eject sequence is beautifully done, and _to me seems accurate to what a mechanical apparatus that is deconstructing itself would sound like._ The Oscars apparently didn't find it "sublime" enough to win an award over Slumdog, but I certainly would.



To me that is a great of fantastic sound choices and design, which is the domain of the sound editors.


The sound editors create the ingredients that the mixers cook with.


Great sound editorial can be ruined by a bad mix, and vice versa.. but you can differentiate between the two, hence two awards.


And yes I agree with that assessment, since I understand how the awards differ.


I'm not going to argue subjective virtues of one films mix over another, but as I said I think there are good reasons why the Best Sound award went the way it did that year (and why Richard was honored with best Sound Editing...)


Gary (a good friend of mine) and Lora did a great job on the mix for TDK (and were awarded with a nomination and win for "Inception"...) I would venture a guess that you are more upset with their loss to "Slumdog" than they are.


PS.. And there is one Academy, not "Academies..."


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7260#post_23107885
> 
> 
> Exactly. At least The Avengers hit in all the right spots and while it was filtered, the bass that was there hit pretty hard and there was gobs of it which still made for a fun (even if it did not reach its full potential due to the filter) LFE film. The Hobbit was lacking all around IMO as there were many missed spots, it did not hit hard when it should (or at all for that matter), etc......HUGE letdown IMO.



This post is an example of the term "filtered" being used to describe the Avengers. To me, that implies an active removal of existing content. So, I was asking those who are using this terminology to explain if that is what was meant.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7290#post_23113823
> 
> 
> This post is an example of the term "filtered" being used to describe the Avengers. To me, that implies an active removal of existing content. So, I was asking those who are using this terminology to explain if that is what was meant.



There were numerous graphs posted here when the Avengers hit blu showing an ~30hz filter. As FM has said, unless we get a copy of the master we dont know if the filter was placed for the home release or before (theatrical release).


----------



## tboe77

Thank you for the explanation, Toe. I appreciate it!


----------



## MKtheater

I just watched TDKR again and it has tons of bass.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7290#post_23111902
> 
> 
> The original was similar to this one as the beginning is concerned. The Hobbit voice was not as good as Cate Blanchett's though. I mean it showed hobbits and a past fight with a Dragon. The Fellowship showed a past fight with Sauron and hobbits. I guess they were both boring in the beginning. The problem I see with the Hobbit for most is that we have seen it all already and this seemed to be just more of the same with the climax already done. I am sure the Dragon scenes will be awesome with the upcoming movies.



Just curious, since my opinion is way different, are you a fan of the books? I just finished watching my copy of the Hobbit, as I wasn't able to see the film at the theater, and am quite pleased once again. Jackson's interpretation is excellent IMHO. Boring? Not at all.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7290#post_23114429
> 
> 
> I just watched TDKR again and it has tons of bass.




True it had lots of bass.


But how much of it is ULF?


Not much unfortunately










Whats your opinion?


----------



## Heinrich S

I asked in the previous page about Dark City. Any very deep bass in the tuning scene at the end, where Murdock is fighting the chief alien?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

After finally watching the bluray if the hobbit. It did have bass. But very little lfe. Was the sound great? Yes. Was it a good movie? Yes. Just missed the mark with LFE. Not really a huge problem since the list on the first page is oozing with great lfe movies. They all don't have to have lfe


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7290#post_23114894
> 
> 
> After finally watching the bluray if the hobbit. It did have bass. But very little lfe. Was the sound great? Yes. Was it a good movie? Yes. Just missed the mark with LFE. Not really a huge problem since the list on the first page is oozing with great lfe movies. They all don't have to have lfe



The film did not have near the impact it should have due to the weak LFE though which took me right out of the action scenes many times from the limp dragon steps, mountain troll scene, rock giants, goblin town, end battle......it was all weak in the low end and very unconvincing. A film like this NEEDS big LFE to fully pull me in and this one fell way short.


I wont get into the movie much since its off topic, but it fell flat for me as well. Great book, but it has not translated all that well to the big screen in this first installment overall (there were a few great scenes like the Gollum section, but in general the film dragged IMO). It seems like it has remained faithful to the book from what I remember (been years since I read it), but that does not make it compelling and engaging cinema. Each of the Rings books which were longer and much more complex story wise each got one film which worked great, but The Hobbit which is a shorter, much more simple fun adventure story geared more toward kids gets 3 movies????? No wonder it drags!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7290#post_23114514
> 
> 
> Just curious, since my opinion is way different, are you a fan of the books? I just finished watching my copy of the Hobbit, as I wasn't able to see the film at the theater, and am quite pleased once again. Jackson's interpretation is excellent IMHO. Boring? Not at all.



I love the movies! I have seen it 3 times and once in a HBR theater.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7290#post_23114794
> 
> 
> True it had lots of bass.
> 
> 
> But how much of it is ULF?
> 
> 
> Not much unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your opinion?



It had very loud 20hz and above bass which moved my pants and vibrated my chair. The opening scene is demo material as it digs deeper. I do wish the whole film had that deep bass like the beginning but at least it was not The Avengers with no deep bass and not even that loud in comparsion. The whole soundtrack was much better.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7290#post_23113692
> 
> 
> Again.. how you describe why you like the sequence you describe is attributed to the sound design and editing, not the mix. To me that is a great of fantastic sound choices and design, which is the domain of the sound editors. The sound editors create the ingredients that the mixers cook with. Great sound editorial can be ruined by a bad mix, and vice versa.. but you can differentiate between the two, hence two awards. And yes I agree with that assessment, since I understand how the awards differ. I'm not going to argue subjective virtues of one films mix over another, but as I said I think there are good reasons why the Best Sound award went the way it did that year (and why Richard was honored with best Sound Editing...) Gary (a good friend of mine) and Lora did a great job on the mix for TDK (and were awarded with a nomination and win for "Inception"...) I would venture a guess that you are more upset with their loss to "Slumdog" than they are.
> 
> 
> PS.. And there is one Academy, not "Academies..."



"I seems" to have been corrected on grammatical usage of Academy. Touche!


Inception was a slam dunk win back in 2010, especially when competing with the likes of the King's Speech and Social Network. Though I imagine you might add a comment about those being technical achievements in their own regard. Interesting that your friends are the ones mixing TDK and Inception. What might your credits include that we have "heard" of? (Pun intended). By the way, if your friends also include the mixing (and editing) team that did Prometheus, be sure to tell them that the work they did was above reproach and they were robbed of both a nomination and win. Nevermind, you probably didn't vote for that film.


I was going to think of a witty reply to you educating me on the distinction of mixing versus editing, but then realized, why bother when neither of us will agree to disagree? We need not continue this whole Slumdog vs Dark Knight sound debate. Frankly, it is absolutely absurd when you think about it. Especially since you are on the premier online forum for home theater technology, where one movie will forever be heralded as a technological triumph, and the other is a faded memory never to be discussed for any of the sound mixing prowess you and the Academy claim it to be. Just know that the more strange the votes are the Academy chooses in the future, the more jovial the jokes will be on our lovely forum.


----------



## Saints

So Zero Dark Thirty didn't disappoint.


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7290#post_23111848
> 
> 
> Do you do that with all movies?


Ha I thought I was replying to WSE's post about the Hobbit! Heard the movie is boring as hell!


----------



## Snowmanick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7260_60#post_23115454
> 
> 
> "I seems" to have been corrected on grammatical usage of Academy. Touche!
> 
> 
> Inception was a slam dunk win back in 2010, especially when competing with the likes of the King's Speech and Social Network. Though I imagine you might add a comment about those being technical achievements in their own regard. Interesting that your friends are the ones mixing TDK and Inception. What might your credits include that we have "heard" of? (Pun intended). By the way, if your friends also include the mixing (and editing) team that did Prometheus, be sure to tell them that the work they did was above reproach and they were robbed of both a nomination and win. Nevermind, you probably didn't vote for that film.
> 
> 
> I was going to think of a witty reply to you educating me on the distinction of mixing versus editing, but then realized, why bother when neither of us will agree to disagree? We need not continue this whole Slumdog vs Dark Knight sound debate. Frankly, it is absolutely absurd when you think about it. Especially since you are on the premier online forum for home theater technology, where one movie will forever be heralded as a technological triumph, and the other is a faded memory never to be discussed for any of the sound mixing prowess you and the Academy claim it to be. Just know that the more strange the votes are the Academy chooses in the future, the more jovial the jokes will be on our lovely forum.



You seem to be rather aggressive in your responses, perhaps more than is warranted. As a neutral third party, at least IMHO, it is not helping your arguments.


As an aside, here is a list of FilmMixer's work, which is rather prodigious.


----------



## wingnut4772

Just watched Zero Dark 30. A couple of good explosions and the helicopter scenes seemed like they went pretty deep.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7290#post_23113692
> 
> 
> sound editors create the ingredients that the mixers cook with.



Thanks for this...I shamelessly admit that I've never really understood (or, to be honest, sought out) the difference between editing and mixing. Your analogy puts it in my ballpark, as the way I usually describe RAM is as a table, with apps and processes as the "food." The larger the table, the more it can hold at once. Thanks again.


----------



## walke108

Anybody have any thoughts on Rise of the Guardians? It is the same creator from How to Train Your Dragon. I thought it had some decent scenes with LFE and overall wisely used LFE throughout.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walke108*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7290#post_23116302
> 
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts on Rise of the Guardians? It is the same creator from How to Train Your Dragon. I thought it had some decent scenes with LFE and overall wisely used LFE throughout.



Just watched this a few nights ago. Rise is no HTTYD in the LFE department that is for sure, but there is nothing to complain about either. The low end supported the film very well and hit in all the right spots with solid impact when needed from my perspective. Nothing demo worthy as far as LFE, but solid none the less. The star of this track was the surround work I thought. Amazing PQ as well. Curious to check out the 3d version next watch as DreamWorks is the studio to beat in this department.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snowmanick*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7290#post_23116025
> 
> 
> You seem to be rather aggressive in your responses, perhaps more than is warranted. As a neutral third party, at least IMHO, it is not helping your arguments.
> 
> 
> As an aside, here is a list of FilmMixer's work, which is rather prodigious.



Agreed! I think we are fortunate to have FM contributing here as I love getting an inside perspective from someone in his position and have learned a ton from his posts. He is a super nice guy as well.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7290#post_23115240
> 
> 
> It had very loud 20hz and above bass which moved my pants and vibrated my chair. The opening scene is demo material as it digs deeper. I do wish the whole film had that deep bass like the beginning but at least it was not The Avengers with no deep bass and not even that loud in comparsion. The whole soundtrack was much better.



I completely agree with you. In the beginning, there is some very decent low material when the plane starts to shake. My room starts to as well.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7290#post_23115228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7290#post_23114514
> 
> 
> Just curious, since my opinion is way different, are you a fan of the books? I just finished watching my copy of the Hobbit, as I wasn't able to see the film at the theater, and am quite pleased once again. Jackson's interpretation is excellent IMHO. Boring? Not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the movies! I have seen it 3 times and once in a HBR theater.
Click to expand...


But not the books?


----------



## bradymartin

oh WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW


i just saw war horse, the bass in that 15 minutes or so battle scene was just awesome. im using one bic f12 and man im thinking about upgrading already just because of that scene. those bombs man i think i need to go watch it again right now.


----------



## UofAZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snowmanick*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7290#post_23116025
> 
> 
> You seem to be rather aggressive in your responses, perhaps more than is warranted. As a neutral third party, at least IMHO, it is not helping your arguments.
> 
> 
> As an aside, here is a list of FilmMixer's work, which is rather prodigious.



Wow he did "Hoodwinked Too" I never laughed harder in any film than when that singing Billy goat thought he was gonna get squashed by Hantzel and Gretal and starts belting out Pavarotti. Laughed myself silly.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7290#post_23111930
> 
> 
> the best LFE in the movie was the last 10 seconds when the dragon wakes up



Yeah, I've played this part a few times on both of my systems now and have to agree---delicious! Can't wait for the movie.


----------



## walke108




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7290#post_23116480
> 
> 
> Just watched this a few nights ago. Rise is no HTTYD in the LFE department that is for sure, but there is nothing to complain about either. The low end supported the film very well and hit in all the right spots with solid impact when needed from my perspective. Nothing demo worthy as far as LFE, but solid none the less. The star of this track was the surround work I thought. Amazing PQ as well. Curious to check out the 3d version next watch as DreamWorks is the studio to beat in this department.


Agreed, definitely no HTTYD, but just had fun pop and punch throughout....morseso than most other movies. The PQ was indeed amazing. I


----------



## djoberg

We have company this weekend and they asked if we could watch _Super 8_. They were blown away by the LFE in this movie (starting, obviously, with the train wreck, but including the bus scene and the subterranean scene with the alien romping around). I had the volume near reference and it was incredible. I just checked the list and see it's only at 3.5 Stars. I couldn't disagree more with that rating....it's a 4 Star, at the very least, IMHO.


----------



## Follz20

The bass in Super 8 is very good, but there is a substantial roll-off at around 30hz so it is hard to give a higher rating than 3.5.


Super 8:


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7320#post_23117802
> 
> 
> We have company this weekend and they asked if we could watch _Super 8_. They were blown away by the LFE in this movie (starting, obviously, with the train wreck, but including the bus scene and the subterranean scene with the alien romping around). I had the volume near reference and it was incredible. I just checked the list and see it's only at 3.5 Stars. I couldn't disagree more with that rating....it's a 4 Star, at the very least, IMHO.



Proving once again you don't need ULF to be a great bass movie. 4+ in my book.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Follz20*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7320#post_23118088
> 
> 
> The bass in Super 8 is very good, but there is a substantial roll-off at around 30hz so *it is hard to give a higher rating than 3.5*.
> 
> 
> Super 8:



I found it rather "easy to give a higher rating than 3.5."

















Besides the three amazing LFE scenes referred to in my previous post, there were other good bass moments sprinkled throughout the movie (such as the scene at the gas station where the sheriff was abducted). When bass is clean, and yet produces a wall-shaking experience, I don't care if it's rolling off at around 30 Hz. My friends were impressed...and so was I...and that translates into a movie that should be recognized for its bass/LFE, regardless of whether or not there is any ULF content.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7320#post_23118453
> 
> 
> Proving once again you don't need ULF to be a great bass movie. 4+ in my book.



Ditto! I couldn't agree more.


----------



## PioManiac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7290#post_23111930
> 
> 
> the best LFE in the movie was the last 10 seconds when the dragon wakes up





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7320#post_23117253
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've played this part a few times on both of my systems now and have to agree---delicious! Can't wait for the movie.



I thought the LFE levels were well balanced to what I was seeing on screen.

Chapter 21 provided the highest SPL on my cheap radio shack meter.


Yamaha RX-V3900 at -15, 7.3 setup.

3 Velodyne subs (dual 12's front, single 15" rear near field)

Ran the subs flat, even though I often run them 3dB hot.


Futureshop (Canada) 3 disc steel book.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7320#post_23117802
> 
> 
> We have company this weekend and they asked if we could watch _Super 8_. They were blown away by the LFE in this movie (starting, obviously, with the train wreck, but including the bus scene and the subterranean scene with the alien romping around).



Super 8 - read chart from bottom


chapter 3 - train wrecking

chapter 14 - bus attack

chapter 15 - house attack


----------



## Toe

I needed a good LFE fix after the train wreck this week called The Hobbit so I settled on the Matrix trilogy which I have not watched in years. The first is nothing to get excited about LFE wise these days (a few good moments), but Reloaded and Revolutions are just as mind blowing and 5 star worthy as ever IMO!







The Neo/Smiths battle in Reloaded was as great as I remember. The highway chase scene is still IMO one of the best HT audio demos around with amazing LFE to support the action!


Revolutions is still a flat out jaw dropper for LFE! Its all here it seems....depth, output are both absolutely stunning. To top it off, the sheer amount of LFE on this track is probably second to none. I cant think of another movie that has more LFE than this one as most of the last hour is almost non stop with many HARD hitting and deep moments. From the battle with the machines, to machine voice (WOW!!!!) to the final Neo/Smith fight there is so much LFE I started laughing out of bass bliss at one point as stupid as that sounds, but I know you guys can relate to these all too rare moments.


I am curious to look up some old charts from two and three as I assume they are out there in one of the old threads?


I know I am preaching to the choir, but if guys have not taken the last two Matrix films on a spin lately, do so since IMO it is one of the overall most amazing LFE/sound experiences on blu! 5star all the way....STILL!!!


Like I mentioned above, can anyone name a disc that has more LFE than the third Matrix Revolutions? I cant think of one......


EDIT: I am SHOCKED to see Revolutions in particular at only 4 stars on the front page..........














This LFE track is as 5 star as it gets *overall* in my book.


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradymartin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7290#post_23117052
> 
> 
> oh WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW
> 
> 
> i just saw war horse, the bass in that 15 minutes or so battle scene was just awesome. im using one bic f12 and man im thinking about upgrading already just because of that scene. those bombs man i think i need to go watch it again right now.


How is the movie? I have this movie for a while now but have not got a chance to see it.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Follz20*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7320#post_23118088
> 
> 
> The bass in Super 8 is very good, but there is a substantial roll-off at around 30hz so it is hard to give a higher rating than 3.5.
> 
> 
> Super 8:





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7320#post_23119038
> 
> 
> Super 8 - read chart from bottom
> 
> 
> chapter 3 - train wrecking
> 
> chapter 14 - bus attack
> 
> chapter 15 - house attack



Thanks Flageborg for the graphs....which definitely show subtantial bass content down to 20 Hz in those three scenes. I wasn't going to argue with Follz20, but I was quite sure the LFE felt much greater than 30 Hz and your graphs confirm it. Another point to be made in these scenes is that it wasn't a quick LFE moment; they were rather prolonged, especially the train wreck, which must have lasted a good, solid minute or longer.


----------



## SbWillie

I hope I didn't just have a JBLSOundish sighting on here..


----------



## Heinrich S

Does Dark City have any deep bass in it? Anyone confirm this? I would love to see the graphs on that film. One my favourite movies of all time.


----------



## Luke Kamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7320#post_23119394
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Flageborg for the graphs....which definitely show subtantial bass content down to 20 Hz in those three scenes. I wasn't going to argue with Follz20, but I was quite sure the LFE felt much greater than 30 Hz and your graphs confirm it. Another point to be made in these scenes is that it wasn't a quick LFE moment; they were rather prolonged, especially the train wreck, which must have lasted a good, solid minute or longer.



Actually they line up very well. The red on Flageborg's graphs at 20hz equates to ~ -20db on both graphs. The filters aren't brickwalls, it is gradual but you can see on all graphs how 20hz is 10db+ down from 30hz and above. Flageborg also has a peak average at the top that shows the roll-off starting at 30hz as well and he has shown a comparison with WOTW and the level + extension difference in the past.


----------



## MKtheater

Here we go again. Guys these movies have good bass but when compared to true 5 star bass movies they are just lacking. The ULF matters as it adds a whole new level. There are reasons they are 5 stars and they sound awesome and graph well to prove it. Super 8 is fun and I like the bass but it is no WOTW by a Long shot. When you can't reproduce the 5 star bass movies from 15hz and below at high levels then yeah many movies seem closer than they really are. When I watch Avengers and the TDKR I immediately recognize that TDKR goes deeper and louder. Then I through in WOTW and it is even deeper and louder.


----------



## Gary J

Here we go again. Read the posts of the thread starter who when asked if ratings are based on charts or opinion says "Pretty much both, i think."


IOW if you think it's a good bass movie... it's a good bass movie.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7320#post_23119644
> 
> 
> Here we go again. Guys these movies have good bass but when compared to true 5 star bass movies they are just lacking. The ULF matters as it adds a whole new level. There are reasons they are 5 stars and they sound awesome and graph well to prove it. Super 8 is fun and I like the bass but it is no WOTW by a Long shot. When you can't reproduce the 5 star bass movies from 15hz and below at high levels then yeah many movies seem closer than they really are. When I watch Avengers and the TDKR I immediately recognize that TDKR goes deeper and louder. Then I through in WOTW and it is even deeper and louder.



It depends on how one grades LFE tracks though as well as how much weight they put behind each of the grading parameters. Depth, output, amount of LFE, hitting in all the right spots going off the on screen action are all pretty equally important in my book. As great as WOTW is, something like Matrix Revolutions destroys it for sheer amount of LFE so which one is "better" is largely subjective. Matrix Revolutions or something like Tron Legacy are both *overall* more impressive LFE films IMO vs WOTW simply due to the sheer amount of LFE and the fact that both save the best LFE for last while WOTW blows it best LFE load so to speak early (pod emergence). At the same time as you mention, WOTW has its own advantages. All are 5 star IMO, but for slightly different reasons (while sharing some similarities as well).


There is no hard set of rules for grading LFE in this thread which is part of the problem as well. The graphs are not required to be taken into account at all from my perspective as far as judging a track, or you can put all your voting weight behind them, or some combination of both. MK you obviously put depth above all else reading your posts, but not all of us grade like that. I am not saying that is your only important grading parameter, but your posts give off the impression that it is the most important one from your perspective which there is nothing wrong with obviously, but not all of us judge like that.


There is also no minimum system requirement as far as subs go so all we can all do is judge tracks with the equipment we have and by the judging parameters we each have which is different depending on the person/setup obviously. Not to mention we are not all running and using the same curves as some prefer to go flat, some house curves, etc.......


Bottom line is there is NO WAY we are all going to always agree on what constitutes a 5 star bass track as far as how this thread is loosely setup. A track like Revolutions is clearly and without question as 5 star as it gets in my book, yet it is only 4 star on the front page which is fine due to all the variables between people/setups and that does not make me or the rest of the voters right or wrong with how this thread is loosely structured.


----------



## MKtheater

I don't base off graphs, they just confirm what I feel. WoTW has stronger lower effects which I feel on my body on every action scene. So I base on what I feel in my room. I don't dismiss a movie because it does not have lots of LFE but I won't say it is as good just because I liked the movie. If I put a HP on my system at 20hz then there would be many movies that are similar.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7320#post_23119760
> 
> 
> I don't base off graphs, they just confirm what I feel. WoTW has stronger lower effects which I feel on my body on every action scene. So I base on what I feel in my room. I don't dismiss a movie because it does not have lots of LFE but I won't say it is as good just because I liked the movie. If I put a HP on my system at 20hz then there would be many movies that are similar.



Understood. Graphs confirm what I feel as well in accordance with my systems abilities.


To be clear, I dont "dismiss a movie because it does not have lots of LFE" either, but one of my grading parameters for what constitutes a "good" LFE track is how much LFE there is in the track since this is certainly part of the overall bass experience of a film. For this reason, something like Revolutions will always be a more impressive *overall* LFE experience to something like WOTW *for me*.


Also to be clear, and I dont think you are suggesting this as far as I am concerned, but my liking or not liking the actual movie has NOTHING to do with how I judge its technical abilities, in this case LFE. There are movies I hate with bass tracks I love and the other way around............the movie has no bearing in my grading of technical achievement. PQ is the same way for me. There are tons of movies I did not care for which have amazing PQ to some degree........the actual film has no bearing on this, why would it?


----------



## MKtheater

I am the same as I liked the Hobbit and have watched it twice at home. I just watched the Avengers last night too and the bass was good but nothing to blow my mind. I mean FOTP had a great scene and I never even seen the movie. I don't even know if the rest has bass in it. However, that one scene is one of the best ever and very memorable so it gets 5 stars easily. I used to just rate scenes and not the whole movie. I also love Immortals and Tron.


----------



## McStyvie

I just saw Jack the Giant Slayer at IMAX last night, and this movie has a lot of potential...lots of potential...here is to hoping they don't flog the LFE in the blu release. Movie itself was just meh...but entertaining and IMAX rarely disappoints anyway.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7320#post_23119644
> 
> 
> Here we go again. *Guys these movies have good bass but when compared to true 5 star bass movies they are just lacking. The ULF matters as it adds a whole new level. There are reasons they are 5 stars and they sound awesome and graph well to prove it. Super 8 is fun and I like the bass but it is no WOTW by a Long shot.* When you can't reproduce the 5 star bass movies from 15hz and below at high levels then yeah many movies seem closer than they really are. When I watch Avengers and the TDKR I immediately recognize that TDKR goes deeper and louder. Then I through in WOTW and it is even deeper and louder.



If you look at my posts regarding _Super 8_ and compare them with the highlighted words from your post, you will have to admit that I'm NOT comparing _Super 8_ with _War of the Worlds_. I suggested a 4 Star rating, NOT a 5 Star!! So, you are the one who is making a false comparison.


Toe's remarks in his last two posts say a lot. This thread IS INDEED "very loosely structured," for it has no clearly, stated CRITERIA on which to judge a movie's Bass/LFE. That being the case, you are always going to have a host of _subjective_ opinions based on many variables (the equipment someone uses, the position of one's sub, the volume of one's receiver/sub, etc). If only someone could come up with a list of standards by which bass could be judged we could avoid arguments such as the one above. We could also avoid those dreaded words, "Here we go again!"










Edit: I should have mentioned that any criteria for judging bass would have to INCLUSIVE, for it should not EXCLUDE someone if their sub only extended down to 20 or even 30 Hz. I say this because BASS is not limited to ULF and thus it would be unfair to exclude someone who has limited bass extension. Having said that, it would be nice if everyone giving a recommended rating would list the equipment they have so all would have a "point of reference" for making comparisons to their own viewing experience.


----------



## crazy4daisy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7320#post_23119097
> 
> 
> Revolutions is still a flat out jaw dropper for LFE! Its all here it seems....depth, output are both absolutely stunning. To top it off, the sheer amount of LFE on this track is probably second to none. I cant think of another movie that has more LFE than this one as most of the last hour is almost non stop with many HARD hitting and deep moments. From the battle with the machines, to machine voice (WOW!!!!) to the final Neo/Smith fight there is so much LFE I started laughing out of bass bliss at one point as stupid as that sounds, but I know you guys can relate to these all too rare moments.



Ever heard the saying "less is more" lol? I love the second Matrix, Reloaded, but I actually get to the point during Revolutions of just wanting it to be over. Give me a short sharp burst of bass over a continuous monotonous "when's it going to end" one and I'll much prefer it every time. I'm not questioning the rating of Revolutions for bass, it definitely should be right up there, but it does show how subjective it can be when you love the last hour and I just want it over lol










Edit - I'm guessing I won't have too many fans around here for the above comment, probably the wrong thread to say what I said, lol!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazy4daisy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7320#post_23120646
> 
> 
> Ever heard the saying "less is more" lol? I love the second Matrix, Reloaded, but I actually get to the point during Revolutions of just wanting it to be over. Give me a short sharp burst of bass over a continuous monotonous "when's it going to end" one and I'll much prefer it every time. I'm not questioning the rating of Revolutions for bass, it definitely should be right up there, but it does show how subjective it can be when you love the last hour and I just want it over lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - I'm guessing I won't have too many fans around here for the above comment, probably the wrong thread to say what I said, lol!



I hear ya. Its very subjective as you mention. I personally love feeling assaulted by LFE which I am sure is why Revolutions is near the top for me. Having said that, sometimes I am looking more for the type of bass track you mention. A lot depends on my bass mood.


----------



## MKtheater

Well the movies can objectively be measured to see how loud, low, dynamic, etc.. the bass is to be very fair with no subjective comments at all. It is not that hard. So if a movie plays 120 dBs from 30-120hz and another plays 3-120hz at the same level which one do you think will be better? I know for a fact the full bandwidth movie is more realistic because ULF's exist in abundance in everyday life. However, if someone can only play it at 110 dBs from 30-120hz it will sound just like a movie that plays at 110 dBs from 30-120hz. So comparing a movie that plays 3-120hz at 120 dBs to a movie that plays 110 dBs from 30-120hz would both be 5 star for that individual. Great, except it does not truely tell us which movie has better bass. Liking certain movies with bass is different then what bass is actually within the movie. So do you guys want to keep saying any movie that might shake your couch is awesome because anyone can do that. Or do you want to actually have some kind of scale to separate the men from the boys(movie wise, not systems).


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PioManiac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7320#post_23119015
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the LFE levels were well balanced to what I was seeing on screen.
> 
> Chapter 21 provided the highest SPL on my cheap radio shack meter.
> 
> 
> Yamaha RX-V3900 at -15, 7.3 setup.
> 
> 3 Velodyne subs (dual 12's front, single 15" rear near field)
> 
> Ran the subs flat, even though I often run them 3dB hot.
> 
> 
> Futureshop (Canada) 3 disc steel book.



First of all, something is way off with either your calibrations or your spl meter. Why? Becasue if a movie is played at -15 on the Master volume with the subs flat there is no possible way to get to 122 dBs, unless you have a 20 dBs peak in your response somewhere.


----------



## MKtheater

If you guys want to know what I am running here is the front stage:


Sorry about the phone pic

 


It can play reference at my seats with 1.6 %THD through the whole band(5hz-15khz)


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7320#post_23120715
> 
> 
> If you guys want to know what I am running here is the front stage:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the phone pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can play reference at my seats with 1.6 %THD through the whole band(5hz-15khz)



Do you live in a movie theater?!?!?!?











Sweet!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7320#post_23120720
> 
> 
> Do you live in a movie theater?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!



I try to.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7320#post_23120697
> 
> 
> Well the movies can objectively be measured to see how loud, low, dynamic, etc.. the bass is to be very fair with no subjective comments at all. It is not that hard. So if a movie plays 120 dBs from 30-120hz and another plays 3-120hz at the same level which one do you think will be better? I know for a fact the full bandwidth movie is more realistic because ULF's exist in abundance in everyday life. However, if someone can only play it at 110 dBs from 30-120hz it will sound just like a movie that plays at 110 dBs from 30-120hz. So comparing a movie that plays 3-120hz at 120 dBs to a movie that plays 110 dBs from 30-120hz would both be 5 star for that individual. Great, except it does not truely tell us which movie has better bass. Liking certain movies with bass is different then what bass is actually within the movie. So do you guys want to keep saying any movie that might shake your couch is awesome because anyone can do that. Or do you want to actually have some kind of scale to separate the men from the boys(movie wise, not systems).



I think the thread should stay as it is with both subjective and objective input. Graphs cant tell the full story IMO as you cant see how bass interacts with the on screen events by looking at a graph and this for me is a crucial grading parameter. Subjective analysis is also important for other various reasons IMO.


I think if someone wants the type of thread you mention they would find what they are looking for in the new Bosso thread mentioned here a few months back.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7290#post_23115454
> 
> 
> "I seems" to have been corrected on grammatical usage of Academy. Touche!



You seem to delight in repeatedly highlighting my typo.. which shows me you're really not interested in an intelligent discussion that could add to the conversation about the awards or sound in general.


> Quote:
> Inception was a slam dunk win back in 2010, especially when competing with the likes of the King's Speech and Social Network. Though I imagine you might add a comment about those being technical achievements in their own regard. Interesting that your friends are the ones mixing TDK and Inception. What might your credits include that we have "heard" of? (Pun intended).



Why do you think there are 5 nominees both for editing and mixing? Only one film is worthy in a year to be considred?


So yes, I think there is room for commentary about those films and their mixes merits over Inception (and IMO I really think in the Chris Nolan body of work that "The Prestige" is a shining example of the use of sound as a story telling mechanism.. I really like TDK, Inception and TDKR but The Prestige is still my personal favortie)...


The point of this thread is focused on a narrow aspect of sound for film, and I always find it enlightening to see what is goiing on with my peers work.


I always try and look at how the sound as a whole helps tell the story... in the case of our conversation about Slumdog, a *majority* of the voters that year felt that the mix of SM helped _*tell the story through sound*_ better than they thought for TDK.... it was a majority opinion, and there is room for those that voted for TDK.. neither one is more "right...." it was an opinion.... but you seem to only have room for absolutes.


> Quote:
> By the way, if your friends also include the mixing (and editing) team that did Prometheus, be sure to tell them that the work they did was above reproach and they were robbed of both a nomination and win. *Nevermind, you probably didn't vote for that film.* :



Our company did the sound editorial for "Prometheus" (it was mixed at Fox by the same crew that did "Life of Pi") and it was stellar work, and yes, those are my "friends" (who are currently finishing IM3, which I cannot wait to hear). I was lucky to work with Mark on "Law Abiding Citizen" and "We Werer Soldiers" and he is truly an amazingly talented supervisor, and leads a great crew of collaborators (designers and editros..) He's also responsible for "Star Trek" among many others..


What I did and didn't nominate is none of your business.. and I have a really good understanding of why it didn't get a nomination (in additon to the other great bodies of work that did receive recognition from the Academy vying for those 5 spots)...


Snarky comments like that say more about you than they do about me or the Academy..


> Quote:
> I was going to think of a witty reply to you educating me on the distinction of mixing versus editing, but then realized, why bother when neither of us will agree to disagree? We need not continue this whole Slumdog vs Dark Knight sound debate. Frankly, it is absolutely absurd when you think about it.



As I said earlier, the award represents a _majority_ _*opinion*_...


Since you're not in the film business, are not in the sound business, and have no experience what so ever in evaluating sound editing vs. the mixing of said effects, there's nothing for you to agree to disagree with me about, is there?


> Quote:
> Especially since you are on the premier online forum for home theater technology, where one movie will forever be heralded as a technological triumph, and the other is a faded memory never to be discussed for any of the sound mixing prowess you and the Academy claim it to be. Just know that the more strange the votes are the Academy chooses in the future, the more jovial the jokes will be on our lovely forum.



And as a member of AVS for almost 14 years, vs. your 3, I've seen it all..


Bellowing insults at other members follow an all too familiar pattern, and I expect this line of discussion will end no differently.


I find my membership on this site a priviledge.


I love interacting with and learning from all the other member who share my passion of the techology of presenting film and music in the home..


I usually don't engage with replies to comments as you've made.


However, to come on here and disparage the awards and the membership behind them is most certainly against the spirit of AVS, whose reputation you are trying to hide behind..


I encourage any following this debate (and I'm sorry for the thread derail) and who has access to the two films (TDK and SM) to listen with an ear to telling the story through the mix..


The use of music, the sense of space _and_ place, dialog mixing, scene and time transitions, complexitiy of the dialog tracks, timbre of the spoken word, overall complexity of the tracks (not just 1 or 2 minute FX sequences...)


While I certainly can see how people find TDK a great go to disc in terms or volume, power and LFE, SM was rather well reveiwed upon release.


Both films are amazing examples of beautful craftsmanship and artistry with sound... I'm not advocating for either... I'm just trying to help point out how they can both be seen as "Best."










(And my post might contain typos again... feel free to point them out...)


In a bit of a rush...


----------



## crazy4daisy

I'm no expert and I'm not taking sides, but I think that is a slam dunk, a home run, the sealer, game set match!


----------



## MKtheater

The prestige, I think I remember that having good bass. It has been a long time though.


I used the matrix reloaded all the time for demos. I am not just a bass head. I did not even use the loudest bass part of the film with the hammer arriving at the end. I use the car chase scene and when neo fights sarif. Nice audio with subtle bass that you feel. I like that too.


----------



## Toe

I think I have used that highway chase scene from Reloaded more than any other as far as demo material goes for guests.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7350#post_23121173
> 
> 
> The prestige, I think I remember that having good bass. It has been a long time though.
> 
> 
> I used the matrix reloaded all the time for demos. I am not just a bass head. I did not even use the loudest bass part of the film with the hammer arriving at the end. I use the car chase scene and when neo fights sarif. Nice audio with subtle bass that you feel. I like that too.





YES. The Prestige had some very low bass moments.
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) 


A couple of scenes involving the Tesla machine got my couch shaking pretty well.


----------



## RPGMasta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7350#post_23121307
> 
> 
> I think I have used that highway chase scene from Reloaded more than any other as far as demo material goes for guests.



Is my SVS SB12-NSD just missing the parts you're raving about? I rewatched Star Wars: Episode II yesterday and it was amazing. Wrath of the Titans and Transformers: Dark Side of the Moon are also fantastic. I love the Matrix movies, with or without the bass, just makes me wonder now.


----------



## MKtheater

What do you mean missing the bass? You don't get bass on the car chase on the highway? Everytime a car flips and hits the pavement there is a bass wave and everytime trinity drives under a truck there is bass. Morpheus flipping has lots of bass and everytime the truck goes under a highway there is bass.


Toe,

I used to use this on a daily basis because I love how real it felt when they passed under a highway. I remember living in Phoenix and when I would be sitting at an intersection I could feel every big truck pass by and then I saw this movie and just smiled and said this is why a sub woofer is needed! I have watched that scene countless times and just had it on the other day. I even like the effect of the agent landing on the caddy and when trinity takes off on the Ducati as they both have a deep thud. I can tell you every bass moment of that scene and the sarif and neo fight.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7350#post_23121572
> 
> 
> What do you mean missing the bass? You don't get bass on the car chase on the highway? Everytime a car flips and hits the pavement there is a bass wave and everytime trinity drives under a truck there is bass. Morpheus flipping has lots of bass and everytime the truck goes under a highway there is bass.
> 
> 
> Toe,
> 
> I used to use this on a daily basis because I love how real it felt when they passed under a highway. I remember living in Phoenix and when I would be sitting at an intersection I could feel every big truck pass by and then I saw this movie and just smiled and said this is why a sub woofer is needed! I have watched that scene countless times and just had it on the other day. I even like the effect of the agent landing on the caddy and when trinity takes off on the Ducati as they both have a deep thud. I can tell you every bass moment of that scene and the sarif and neo fight.



Awesome MK!







I echo all your comments on that scene. Such a great demo section. Last night was the first time I had seen it since upgrading to my bigger 2.35 screen which took it to the next level. I love when Trinity is on the Ducati going against traffic! When she first fires it up and takes off as you mention is fantastic.


RPGmasta,


Sorry, not sure why these are not impressive for you.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7350#post_23121173
> 
> 
> 
> I used the matrix reloaded all the time for demos.



I use the _"bullet time"_ scenes and the helicopter crashing into the side of the building scene, from _The Matrix_, all the time for demos.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7350#post_23122014
> 
> 
> I use the _"bullet time"_ scenes and the helicopter crashing into the side of the building scene, from _The Matrix_, all the time for demos.



My favorite is most definitely the plane crash in _Flight of the Pheonix_. I had to cancel a business trip out of the country recently which would have required flying, and after seeing that demo shortly before the trip I was actually relieved it was cancelled.


----------



## Louquid

I haven't watched Reloaded in years. I need to test it out tonight, as I never realized that highway scene would be filled with awesome bass.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Louquid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7350#post_23123239
> 
> 
> I haven't watched Reloaded in years. I need to test it out tonight, as I never realized that highway scene would be filled with awesome bass.



Well.....have FUN tonight










Matrix Reloaded - Highway Chase Scene - From Bike Start to Truck Demolition


----------



## bumprunlogan

Why isn't Doom anywhere on this list?


Over the weekend I took out a bunch of dvd's to demo and Doom was one of them. The scene in the beginning where they were dropped off was vibrating my floor and closet doors. Even scenes when they are going through the airlocks have deep bass but there are a lot of times where the sub would go to sleep in the movie. But when the action was happenning the bass was deep!


I don't have a meter but I'm sure in spots it maybe hit hard as Cloverfield.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7350#post_23120780
> 
> 
> *Wow, I didn't expect to see this today. I assumed the matter was done and closed, and I would have preferred continuing this over a PM, but oh well. I estimate it took you 2 hours to compose that reply. Let's see what I can come up with in 20 minutes...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> So yes, I think there is room for commentary about those films and their mixes merits over Inception (and IMO I really think in the Chris Nolan body of work that "The Prestige" is a shining example of the use of sound as a story telling mechanism.. I really like TDK, Inception and TDKR but The Prestige is still my personal favortie)...
> 
> 
> 
> *Agreed, from a filmmaking standpoint, Prestige is one of my favorite Nolan films that usually gets overlooked, as did Insomnia (I particularly remember the shotgun effects mixed with the music and scenery, and thought it was very well done).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> I always try and look at how the sound as a whole helps tell the story... in the case of our conversation about Slumdog, a *majority* of the voters that year felt that the mix of SM helped _*tell the story through sound*_ better than they thought for TDK.... it was a majority opinion, and there is room for those that voted for TDK.. neither one is more "right...." it was an opinion.... but you seem to only have room for absolutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This statement is a contradiction in itself. Wouldn't an Academy win BE an example of an absolute that you are so viciously defending? As you said, that's why there are 5 nominees. If everyone accepted the dogmatic selection of winners only, we would have a limited choice of films to enjoy and discuss about, wouldn't we?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Our company did the sound editorial for "Prometheus" (it was mixed at Fox by the same crew that did "Life of Pi") and it was stellar work, and yes, those are my "friends" (who are currently finishing IM3, which I cannot wait to hear). .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *My comment still stands about Prometheus, please be sure to tell your friends it was the best reference soundtrack in 2012.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> What I did and didn't nominate is none of your business.. and I have a really good understanding of why it didn't get a nomination (in additon to the other great bodies of work that did receive recognition from the Academy vying for those 5 spots)...
> 
> 
> Snarky comments like that say more about you than they do about me or the Academy..
> 
> As I said earlier, the award represents a _majority_ _*opinion*_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *As you yourself stated several posts ago (post 7246), you can't say with 100% certainty that your colleague's votes are free from political influence. Do you mean to tell me that if Slumdog was not nominated for Best Picture or any other Academy, that it would still have won, or even been nominated? Forgive me, but you confirmed my own skepticism. The fact that I have seen other jokes on this thread about terrible sounding films being nominated for sound awards goes to show there are others that agree. I never see you reply to those comments for some reason...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Since you're not in the film business, are not in the sound business, and have no experience what so ever in evaluating sound editing vs. the mixing of said effects, there's nothing for you to agree to disagree with me about, is there?
> 
> And as a member of AVS for almost 14 years, vs. your 3, I've seen it all..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I admit, I am a complete hobbyist. I may not work in the industry, but I definitely know good sound. Having blowhard comments like these definitely says more about you than it does me. Since you took the time to look at my timestamp (your arithmetic is off by the way), the day you add an Academy to your portfolio will be the day I take my hat off to you, sir. Until then, these comments of yours are just adding to your tenure of 14 years/6,000+ posts on AVS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> The use of music, the sense of space _and_ place, dialog mixing, scene and time transitions, complexitiy of the dialog tracks, timbre of the spoken word, overall complexity of the tracks (not just 1 or 2 minute FX sequences...)
> 
> 
> Both films are amazing examples of beautful craftsmanship and artistry with sound... I'm not advocating for either... I'm just trying to help point out how they can both be seen as "Best."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Okay, but we are discussing the fact that one of these films IS viewed as the best. At the end of the day, you completely glossed over the entire reason for this debate: Slumdog has faded away and will never again be discussed on here for its sound mixing achievement that won it an Academy over TDK. TDK will continue to be discussed here on a daily basis and enjoyed by the home theater community, probably forever. This is entirely why I tried to walk away from this silly debate, it's just too absurd. And like it or not, you can write an entire dissertation on the "emotion", "sublimity", "artistry", "spirituality", and "feeling" of the sound and the way Slumdog was mixed, but the fact is, no one cares about Slumdog in the home theater world.*
> 
> 
> *For the sake of not derailing this thread further, I suggest a PM from now on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## Toe

Thanks Flageborg for the Reloaded graph! Hate to be a pest, but could you do one more from the point Trinity first gets on the highway driving the car with Morpheous and the key maker up to where this last graph started (taking off on the bike)? There are some great bass moments in this section as well with cars flipping and hitting the pavement, etc....If you have a free moment I would love to see this section as well, but if not no worries.










Thanks!


----------



## Heinrich S

Can anyone put up graphs of Dark City? My posts are being overlooked for some reason.







I've asked repeatedly and no answer.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Heinrich S*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7350#post_23124270
> 
> 
> Can anyone put up graphs of Dark City?



This one? Recommended movie...?


----------



## Heinrich S

Yes that one!


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bumprunlogan*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7350#post_23123556
> 
> 
> Why isn't Doom anywhere on this list?
> 
> 
> Over the weekend I took out a bunch of dvd's to demo and Doom was one of them. The scene in the beginning where they were dropped off was vibrating my floor and closet doors. Even scenes when they are going through the airlocks have deep bass but there are a lot of times where the sub would go to sleep in the movie. But when the action was happenning the bass was deep!
> 
> 
> I don't have a meter but I'm sure in spots it maybe hit hard as Cloverfield.



How hot do you run your subs?


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Heinrich S*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7350#post_23124270
> 
> 
> Can anyone put up graphs of Dark City? My posts are being overlooked for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked repeatedly and no answer.



Could you also do one for _The Fifth Element_?


I revisited my remastered Blu-ray copy, with uncompressed LPCM 5.1 audio, Sunday afternoon.

There was a lot of bass energy rolling through my HT, during some scenes with big explosions.


----------



## bumprunlogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7350#post_23124716
> 
> 
> How hot do you run your subs?



-4 on sub volume, on avr volume for sub -8. At the time of watching the movie master volume on my avr between -20 to -12.


----------



## Louquid

Matrix Reloaded - Bike/Truck Crash scene was pretty decent. Nothing too spectacular though.


The bass was nice and low, but for some reason movies with a Dolby track seem to lack the punch that DTS-HD tracks have. For a movie with a DTS-HD track I typically watch with my receiver around -30db while the same volume for a movie with a Dolby track seems to be around -24db.


----------



## SergeantYnot

Someone mentioned Dredd on here earlier, there is a specific scene that goes very low I can think of. Check out the second "slo-mo" scene, when there are two guys that are forced to take a hit of slo-mo, and are thrown from a balcony. It's about 20 minutes or so into the film.


----------



## Follz20

Yep... very low:


----------



## RPGMasta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Louquid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7350#post_23126208
> 
> 
> Matrix Reloaded - Bike/Truck Crash scene was pretty decent. Nothing too spectacular though.
> 
> 
> The bass was nice and low, but for some reason movies with a Dolby track seem to lack the punch that DTS-HD tracks have. For a movie with a DTS-HD track I typically watch with my receiver around -30db while the same volume for a movie with a Dolby track seems to be around -24db.


+1

I agree. I had my receiver on Direct. I changed to multichannel and it was an improvement, but still nowhere as good as Star Wars Ep. 2 in DTS-HD.


----------



## osogovo


Hi guys,I have a question about the Master list. I can't seem to figure out which movie is listed as Blu Ray and which as DVD.Movies like, War of the Worlds,Sky Captain and Live free or Die Hard.Would you help me tell the difference.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## bsoko2

Survey taken last year http://www.avsforum.com/t/1414921/how-hot-do-you-run-your-sub-s-for-movie . So just how hot are some of you running your subs for a movie rating?


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsoko2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7350#post_23127128
> 
> 
> Survey taken last year http://www.avsforum.com/t/1414921/how-hot-do-you-run-your-sub-s-for-movie . So just how hot are some of you running your subs for a movie rating?



Thanks for the link bro.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osogovo*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7350#post_23127076
> 
> 
> Hi guys,I have a question about the Master list. I can't seem to figure out which movie is listed as Blu Ray and which as DVD.Movies like, War of the Worlds,Sky Captain and Live free or Die Hard.Would you help me tell the difference.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



That master list is all screwed up.

Everything on that list should be Blu-ray only.


Instead, they got DVD's mixed together with Blu-rays.


The person who made up that list, must work at _Walmart_.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osogovo*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7350#post_23127076
> 
> 
> Hi guys,I have a question about the Master list. I can't seem to figure out which movie is listed as Blu Ray and which as DVD.Movies like, War of the Worlds,Sky Captain and Live free or Die Hard.Would you help me tell the difference.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



That master list is all screwed up.

Everything on that list should be Blu-ray only.


Instead, they got DVD's mixed together with Blu-rays.


The person who made up that list, must work at _Walmart_.


----------



## osogovo


Which Walmart?


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7350#post_23127239
> 
> 
> That master list is all screwed up.
> 
> Everything on that list should be Blu-ray only.
> 
> 
> Instead, they got DVD's mixed together with Blu-rays.
> 
> 
> The person who made up that list, must work at _Walmart_.



That is wholly incorrect. There are many Blu-ray copies that were butchered compared to their DVD brethren back in the earlier days of Blu-Ray releases. Even now this still happens once in a while.


----------



## osogovo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23127275
> 
> 
> 
> That is wholly incorrect. There are many Blu-ray copies that were butchered compared to their DVD brethren back in the earlier days of Blu-Ray releases. Even now this still happens once in a while.


I know,but it's really hard to tell from the list which is what.


----------



## MKtheater

I just don't use those for demos anymore. Bluray has such a better picture I have to use them now so I use only good ones, which is most of them. All one has to do is ask if there is a question about a certain Bluray.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osogovo*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23127266
> 
> 
> Which Walmart?



It really doesn't matter, because they're all crappy.
_Sam Walton_ must be turning over in his grave.


----------



## SergeantYnot

Anything with a 7.1 designator would be Bluray since there were no DVDs with 7.1 native audio (with the exception of Mission To Mars back in 2000; released as the first concept THX-EX format). I know HD DVD was capable of 7.1 playback, but I don't remember if there were any discs that were actually released as 7.1.


One other way to decipher which are DVDs are based on the codecs used. For example, the following would be:


DVD:

Dolby Digital EX (DD-EX)

THX (will also be listed as DD-EX THX)


HD DVD

Dolby Digital Plus (DD+)

Dolby TrueHD (also found on various Bluray discs)


DTS-ES can be both DVD and Bluray, as is the case with Gladiator; this was a native 6.1 format, and one of the first DTS codecs released of its kind when the DVD launched in 2000.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23127620
> 
> 
> Anything with a 7.1 designator would be Bluray since there were no DVDs with 7.1 native audio (with the exception of Mission To Mars back in 2000; released as the first concept THX-EX format). I know HD DVD was capable of 7.1 playback, but I don't remember if there were any discs that were actually released as 7.1.
> 
> 
> One other way to decipher which are DVDs are based on the codecs used. For example, the following would be:
> 
> 
> DVD:
> 
> Dolby Digital EX (DD-EX)
> 
> THX (will also be listed as DD-EX THX)



THX is not a codec/format, nor a way of encoding audio content.. there is no DD-EX THX.


In regards to audio on optical discs, it is only a designator that the disc met certain QC specifications when authored..


Confused about the Mission to Mars comment.. can you clarify? The film wasn't the first released (SW:EP 1 was) and the DVD was not THX certified.....


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23128479
> 
> 
> THX is not a codec/format, nor a way of encoding audio content.. there is no DD-EX THX.
> 
> .



To clarify further, technically what I am calling "THX format" is actually referring to the THX Surround EX onboard decoder that early THX certified AVRs adopted, or "Ultra Cinema" in higher-end flagship units. This only worked with DD-EX authored discs, hence why I am referring to this as DD-EX THX.


And I agree, there technically is no THX format, but I am trying to offer an explanation as to why "THX" is listed as a designator for movies on page 1 of the master list. To my knowledge there are no THX DD-EX blurays, so this would be a simple way to point out which titles are the DVDs.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23128479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Confused about the Mission to Mars comment.. can you clarify? The film wasn't the first released (SW:EP 1 was) and the DVD was not THX certified.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mission To Mars DVD was not THX certified, but it was DD-EX 5.1. At the time, I remember reading a release article about the Mission to Mars DVD being one of the first, if not the absolute first, official DVDs ever to incorporate DD-EX. As the way I remember reading it, DD-EX would essentially be 7.1, which is why this release was so important to DVD history.
> 
> 
> Since 7.1 AVRs were just hitting the market in 2000, and I was hungry to have content to play, I assumed it was actually 7.1. As more receivers started being released, and I did my due diligence and research, I would eventually find out there was no such thing as 7.1 on DVD and it would just be matrixed audio going to the rear back channels.
> 
> 
> I had to dig way back in my memory recesses on this one (thank you for that by the way). I don't even know if I still have this DVD, but now it makes me want to watch it again.
Click to expand...


----------



## kick ass sub

Poseidon had also nice bass. The movie wasn't really memorable and that's probably why most people forgot about it's sound design. I kind of enjoy watching disaster movies, even if they are often cheesy and have poor character development.


I just love the deep punch when an engine crashes through the upside down floor. There are also a good amount of deep explosions that can be felt.


----------



## croseiv

The Hobbit was quite lacking in the LFE department. I was a bit disappointed there. The movie itself was good though. There were several scenes where it was obvios that he LFE just wasn't there (like the fighting mountain giants). Oh well...


----------



## mtbdudex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23131218
> 
> 
> The Hobbit was quite lacking in the LFE department. I was a bit disappointed there. The movie itself was good though. There were several scenes where it was obvios that he LFE just wasn't there (like the fighting mountain giants). Oh well...



+1, major disappointment on LFE.

The surround mix was actually very good, movie was sloooowwww pace.



Sent from my 32GB iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## D.T.MIKE

Just re-visited Event Horizon and it quickly reminded me of why it is one of the best bass demo DVDs out there. For those that have not heard or "felt" the audio in this I highly recommend it. This was the standard DVD DTS mix BTW so I don't know how the Blue- ray version stacks up.


----------



## Steveo1234

Django Unchained. Not much LFE. Some of it is kinda nice but nothing to write home about.

Movie on the other hand was excellent.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23132946
> 
> 
> Django Unchained. Not much LFE. Some of it is kinda nice but nothing to write home about.
> 
> Movie on the other hand was excellent.


What audio track and format did you listen to?


----------



## wse


So what would be the best movie with great sound that would convert a non passionate person like us, that an HT with good subs is the way to go


----------



## Cowboys

^^

Try Underworld Awakening.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23133702 ^^ Try Underworld Awakening.


Thanks not my cup of tea


----------



## HeffeMusic

Hello All

Just a major heads up to all you ULF and LFE lovers Dredd is an absolutely amazing audio experience! The mix is huge and the depth in the rear channels is insane! Has anybody graphed the school room scene?


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23134037
> 
> 
> Thanks not my cup of tea


The Notebook?


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23134040
> 
> 
> Hello All
> 
> Just a major heads up to all you ULF and LFE lovers Dredd is an absolutely amazing audio experience! The mix is huge and the depth in the rear channels is insane! Has anybody graphed the school room scene?



A few posts ago there was a thread graphing the slo-mo scene. It appears to start with a 10hz rolloff.


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23134058
> 
> 
> A few posts ago there was a thread graphing the slo-mo scene. It appears to start with a 10hz rolloff.


Hello,

Yea that was a great scene but the classroom scene where Dredd is beating the crap out of the guy, you can feel it in your gut. I would love to know how deep that went?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23134037
> 
> 
> Thanks not my cup of tea


Here you go .


----------



## Follz20

It was graphed here by Flageborg.


It is a strong 16-17hz fundamental so most people wouldn't be able to hear it. If you heard it very audibly, chances are it was distortion.


----------



## PioManiac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23131218
> 
> 
> The Hobbit was quite lacking in the LFE department. I was a bit disappointed there. The movie itself was good though. *There were several scenes where it was obvios that he LFE just wasn't there (like the fighting mountain giants).* Oh well...



I wish someone would post a chart of that scene already.


The mountain scene was shaking my seat, but maybe that was due to my ass being less than a foot from a 15" sub.


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Follz20*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23134303
> 
> 
> It was graphed here by Flageborg.
> 
> 
> It is a strong 16-17hz fundamental so most people wouldn't be able to hear it. If you heard it very audibly, chances are it was distortion.


Hello,

If you read what I stated I said I felt it? That is why I asked about how low it went. It was definitely a nice ULF moment!


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23133511
> 
> 
> So what would be the best movie with great sound that would convert a non passionate person like us, that an HT with good subs is the way to go



There are a bunch, but most are action movies. Some high(ish) caliber movies that also have great bass are:

*Action*

Star Trek (2009)

LOTR trilogy, specifically 1 & 3

Cloverfield (if you like monster movies)

X-Men First Class

The Dark Knight

Tron:Legacy

Fight Club

The Incredible Hulk

*Animated*

How To Train Your Dragon

The Incredibles (Blu-ray)

Finding Nemo

Toy Story trilogy

Monsters Inc.

The Simpsons Movie

*Comedy*

Hot Fuzz

??


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Follz20*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23134303
> 
> 
> It was graphed here by Flageborg.
> 
> 
> It is a strong 16-17hz fundamental so most people wouldn't be able to hear it. If you heard it very audibly, chances are it was distortion.



Read the links in my sig, and others I've posted on. The large body of scientific research disagrees completely with the assertion that those frequencies aren't audible.


----------



## Follz20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23134400
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> If you read what I stated I said I felt it? That is why I asked about how low it went. It was definitely a nice ULF moment!



It was a good scene. I wasn't directing that particular comment at yourself, it was more a general point











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23134490
> 
> 
> Read the links in my sig, and others I've posted on. The large body of scientific research disagrees completely with the assertion that those frequencies aren't audible.



Absolutely, they are audible, and that is why I said most.


The research agrees, though, that our hearing is not sensitive to such low frequencies and that the only way to hear that low is at greater amplitude relative to other (higher) frequencies.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23132959
> 
> 
> What audio track and format did you listen to?



BR DTS-HD MA 5.1


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23133511
> 
> 
> So what would be the best movie with great sound that would convert a non passionate person like us, that an HT with good subs is the way to go


*Battle: Los Angeles*


Near the end of the movie, when the alien command and control ship rises from its underground hiding spot and the final firefight between the U.S. Marines and the aliens.


Tons of deep powerful foundation shaking bass throughout the entire movie.

The scenes I mentioned above are my favorites in this flick.

*5 Star Rated!!!*


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23133511
> 
> 
> So what would be the best movie with great sound that would convert a non passionate person like us, that an HT with good subs is the way to go



Look at page 1.


Pick any of the 4+ star movies YOU like.


Converted.


----------



## BigSlade




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtbdudex*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23131462
> 
> 
> +1, major disappointment on LFE.
> 
> The surround mix was actually very good, movie was sloooowwww pace.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 32GB iPhone4 using Tapatalk



I'm glad I was not the only one who was disappointed with the LFE on The Hobbit. The mountain giant fight scene left me wanting.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23131218
> 
> 
> The Hobbit was quite lacking in the LFE department.



I was ok with it. Then again I ran it 10dB hot on the LFE...


Will likely be graphing the shipwreck scene from Life of Pi later. That was a real good LFE scene for me. Not too surprised about the names I saw in the mixing credits.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23134291 Here you go .


Thank you how did you know, 

 

I would rather see this: 1


----------



## wse


These will do in Blu Ray any one stands out?

 

I like 2:35 aspect ration and DTS Master Audio 7.1

 

 

*Five star*

Flight of the Phoenix

The Incredible Hulk

Live Free or Die Hard

The Lord of the Rings - The Fellowship of the Ring

The Lord of the Rings - The Return of the King

Pulse

War of the Worlds

Tron: Legacy

How to Train Your Dragon

Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow

Wrath of the Titans

X-Men First Class

*Four and half star*

Blackhawk Down

The Dark Knight

Finding Nemo

Hellboy II: The Golden Army

Iron Man

Man on Fire

Mr. & Mrs. Smith

The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor

Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones

Jurassic Park 3

Master & Commander: The Far Side of the World

Sunshine

Superman Returns

Hulk

Transformers: Dark of the Moon

Iron Man 2

Star Trek

Clash of the Titans

U-571

Pearl Harbor

The Avengers


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7410#post_23136821
> 
> 
> These will do in Blu Ray any one stands out?
> 
> 
> I like 2:35 aspect ration and DTS Master Audio 7.1


*Transformers: Dark of the Moon* - Has outstanding picture and lossless Dolby TrueHD 7.1 audio quality.


The aspect ratio is 2.35: 1.


I have the 3D Blu-ray version in my collection.


Click here for a review of the movie on Blu-ray.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7410#post_23136821
> 
> 
> These will do in Blu Ray any one stands out?
> 
> 
> I like 2:35 aspect ration and DTS Master Audio 7.1



Problem is that most of those in your list, while being decent action flicks, are real stinkers in terms of plot, scripting, acting, and overall cinematography. They generally won't appeal to someone who has little interest in a sub-supported HT system. That's why I made the list of high(ish) caliber films.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7410#post_23136479
> 
> 
> I was ok with it. Then again I ran it 10dB hot on the LFE...
> 
> 
> Will likely be graphing the shipwreck scene from Life of Pi later. That was a real good LFE scene for me. Not too surprised about the names I saw in the mixing credits.



If you have to run your subs 10db hot to get just an "OK" bass experience though, there is something wrong with the LFE track/mix in general, especially for this type of film!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7410#post_23137257 Problem is that most of those in your list, while being decent action flicks, are real stinkers in terms of plot, scripting, acting, and overall cinematography. They generally won't appeal to someone who has little interest in a sub-supported HT system.
> *Where is the list!*
> That's why I made the list of high(ish) caliber films.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7410#post_23137809
> 
> _Where is the list!_


 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23134490 


Just a few posts back...


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7410#post_23137853
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23134490
> 
> 
> Just a few posts back...


_Cloverfield_ and the _LOTR_ films on that list are all crappy.


----------



## nube










Sure they are!


----------



## Prime316

That's the same problem I have with these lists. I've either seen the movie and can't bear to watch it again or the movie is soooo bad that it's just not worth the effort.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23134050
> 
> 
> The Notebook?


The Notebook...


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7410#post_23137450
> 
> 
> If you have to run your subs 10db hot to get just an "OK" bass experience though, there is something wrong with the LFE track/mix in general, especially for this type of film!



I always run them that hot... the mains can't keep up with the tapped horns, and if nothing else I still want the LFE at or just above reference. I actually have to run Battle LA hotter than that to get the five star goodness out of that title.


At the moment I'd go 3.5-4 stars for The Hobbit. That's my story and I'm sticking to it










Here's the Life of Pi shipwreck. This is off the DVD, not the Blu-Ray. There's not enough LFE in this movie to go to that much trouble. The scene does go on for a bit, however:


----------



## Toe

I am thinking 2.5 for The Hobbit.............3 if I am being generous! Most unconvincing LFE track since 2012 and RotS IMO.


----------



## mungee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7380#post_23133511
> 
> 
> So what would be the best movie with great sound that would convert a non passionate person like us, that an HT with good subs is the way to go



I am amazed with the bass in Pixar movies.

_Finding Nemo_, the famous "Darla Taps on the Tank" and my personal favorite-scenes inside the whale (its really surreal on my setup).
_Monster's Inc,_ when they detonate the sock and when Boo starts laughing.


Non-Pixar:
_Cast Away_ with Tom Hanks, the plane crash scene is gut wrenching (it was my demo scene for a long time)


All great movies where bass is used extremely well to support the story line.


----------



## JapanDave

Just watched spider man and that has some OK base in it.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mungee*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7410#post_23138581
> 
> 
> I am amazed with the bass in Pixar movies.
> 
> _Finding Nemo_, the famous "Darla Taps on the Tank" and my personal favorite-scenes inside the whale (its really surreal on my setup).
> _Monster's Inc,_ when they detonate the sock and when Boo starts laughing.
> 
> 
> Non-Pixar:
> _Cast Away_ with Tom Hanks, the plane crash scene is gut wrenching (it was my demo scene for a long time)
> 
> 
> All great movies where bass is used extremely well to support the story line.



Finding Nemo - Mr. Turtle, named Crush, riding East Australian Current(EAC) - "Grab Shell Dude"


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7410#post_23138654
> 
> 
> Just watched spider man and that has some OK base in it.


How is the bass?


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7410#post_23138548
> 
> 
> I am thinking 2.5 for The Hobbit.............3 if I am being generous! Most unconvincing LFE track since 2012 and RotS IMO.




I agree. Maybe a 3 at best.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7410#post_23138654
> 
> 
> Just watched spider man and that has some OK base in it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7410#post_23139637
> 
> 
> How is the bass?



It was a waist.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7410#post_23140019
> 
> 
> 
> It was a waist.



What size?





Anyone else seen Melancholia? Certainly not a bass movie in general, but there are two notable LFE scenes that I would be curious to see graphed. One is right near the beginning and one is at the very end right before the credits hit.


----------



## Saints




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7410#post_23140409
> 
> 
> What size?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else seen Melancholia? Certainly not a bass movie in general, but there are two notable LFE scenes that I would be curious to see graphed. One is right near the beginning and one is at the very end right before the credits hit.


If I remember correctly it was graphed in this thread when it was released, but that is one of the worst movies I have ever seen and I will never watch it again even if it had the best bass ever.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saints*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7410#post_23140906
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly it was graphed in this thread when it was released, but that is one of the worst movies I have ever seen and I will never watch it again even if it had the best bass ever.



Thanks for the info! I will do a search in a bit and see what I can find.


Not sure how I feel about the film. Had a Tree of Life type vibe in a sense which I loved, but this one definitely did not click with me nearly as well. I did not hate it, but nothing I feel any need to own as it was depressing!


----------



## Saints




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7410#post_23140953
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info! I will do a search in a bit and see what I can find.
> 
> 
> Not sure how I feel about the film. Had a Tree of Life type vibe in a sense which I loved, but this one definitely did not click with me nearly as well. I did not hate it, but nothing I feel any need to own as it was depressing!


Yeah that's the thing about it, it had a good concept, but it was just so damn slow and depressing that I couldn't bring myself to watch it again lol.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saints*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7410#post_23141918
> 
> 
> Yeah that's the thing about it, it had a good concept, but it was just so damn slow and depressing that I couldn't bring myself to watch it again lol.


Know what you mean. Felt like a junkie after seeing Basketball Diaries.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7410#post_23138548
> 
> 
> I am thinking 2.5 for The Hobbit.............3 if I am being generous! Most unconvincing LFE track since 2012 and RotS IMO.



+1


My thoughts exactly! I kept waiting for a LFE moment but it never really happened.


----------



## audiofan1

"Man with the Iron Fist"


and that's all I'm gonna say


----------



## jjl4004




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7410#post_23146524
> 
> 
> "Man with the Iron Fist"
> 
> 
> and that's all I'm gonna say



I watched that last night for the first time and was wondering if that has made the list here. The sub I have now isn't capable of extremely low and loud bass, but the soundtrack seemed to have spots where it was digging deep. I have a new sub on the way that will be able to play low and loud...can't wait to get it!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjl4004*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7440#post_23147656
> 
> 
> I watched that last night for the first time and was wondering if that has made the list here. The sub I have now isn't capable of extremely low and loud bass, but the soundtrack seemed to have spots where it was digging deep. I have a new sub on the way that will be able to play low and loud...can't wait to get it!



Its deep! some spots sent pressure waves that hit me at my legs and traveled up up to my chest which was an amazing feeling! once you get your new sub in definitely watch it again


----------



## HeffeMusic

You guy's should check out looper. Some great LFE. Amazing huge sound. Highly recommended!


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7440#post_23148868
> 
> 
> You guy's should check out looper. Some great LFE. Amazing huge sound. Highly recommended!



Yes...if you got what it takes...


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7440#post_23148868
> 
> 
> You guy's should check out looper. Some great LFE. Amazing huge sound. Highly recommended!



+1


Definitely some ultra low bass at the end of the film


----------



## popalock

The Man with the Iron Fists

1:38:10


Made my LG Clone clip without bottoming out my 18's. It got LOW... Stupid low...


Plenty of other great ULF scenes. IIRC one around 31:00ish and another around 41:00ish.


I haven't even checked to see if there were any charts on the movie yet. Just wanted to post this up so I could reference it tomorrow to see what I could find.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7440#post_23149161
> 
> 
> The Man with the Iron Fists
> 
> 1:38:10
> 
> 
> Made my LG Clone clip without bottoming out my 18's. It got LOW... Stupid low...
> 
> 
> Plenty of other great ULF scenes. IIRC one around 31:00ish and another around 41:00ish.
> 
> 
> I haven't even checked to see if there were any charts on the movie yet. Just wanted to post this up so I could reference it tomorrow to see what I could find.



It really was nuts, it must have set an LFE/ULF record of sorts! if you find the charts that would be great.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7400_100#post_23149862
> 
> 
> It really was nuts, it must have set an LFE/ULF record of sorts! if you find the charts that would be great.



How did your M&K sub handle it man? Does it have a built HPF like other subs?


I felt like that scene went down to like 3Hz or something ridiculous...lol


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7440#post_23149161
> 
> 
> The Man with the Iron Fists
> 
> 1:38:10
> 
> 
> Made my LG Clone clip without bottoming out my 18's. It got LOW... Stupid low...
> 
> 
> Plenty of other great ULF scenes. IIRC one around 31:00ish and another around 41:00ish.
> 
> 
> I haven't even checked to see if there were any charts on the movie yet. Just wanted to post this up so I could reference it tomorrow to see what I could find.



I don't understand the LG clone clipping at all. If your subs can handle 1000 watts and that amp is bridged it has 8000 to 14000 watts available so before it clips your drivers should be struggling or worse.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7440#post_23150199
> 
> 
> How did your M&K sub handle it man? Does it have a built HPF like other subs?
> 
> 
> I felt like that scene went down to like 3Hz or something ridiculous...lol



No HPF on the KK DXD12012, and handled it with ease as I pushed the volume up! I didn't go reference levels ( the wife was in the next seat), I was around -7.5 from reference level and had Dynamic EQ on set to "0" at 2.5 db hot on the sub !


I haven't done it yet but one of these days I'm gonna see what it takes to get the 12012 to lose composure but so far even at reference levels and up to 3.0 db hot I chicken out first


----------



## bowmah

Noticed Matrix Reloaded highway chase scene has been mentioned a few times. Got that loaded and ready for a re-view this afternoon. Seeing all the bass chart makes me want to upgrade my sub! lol Unfortunately, there is no budget set for this.


----------



## nube

Pics are too small to see, spidey.joe80!


----------



## spidey.joe80

2nd attempt at MWIF graphs


 


 


Seems to be stuff going on at DC/0hz all in this movie. strange

Also I didnt reset the spectrum graph after the 138:00 scene so the avg/peak on the 35:00 scene is a combination of the two.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7400_100#post_23152891
> 
> 
> 2nd attempt at MWIF graphs
> 
> *Seems to be stuff going on at DC/0hz all in this movie.* strange
> 
> Also I didnt reset the spectrum graph after the 138:00 scene so the avg/peak on the 35:00 scene is a combination of the two.



Ha! That makes sense...or does it? Can this be verified?


----------



## the_abbot

Watched the Hobbit tonight. LOVED the film, but the LFE was virtually non existent. The battle of the stone Giants could've been an LFE masterpiece had the lower frequencies been utilized/allowed through.


----------



## Kelvin1965S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7410#post_23138654
> 
> 
> Just watched spider man and that has some OK base in it.



If you mean 'The Amazing Spiderman' then there is a section at the start of chapter 4 that caused my sub to bottom out and damaged the driver







, even though I was 10db down from reference. My sub is ported so strong signals below 18Hz or so can allow the driver to hit the stops. Someone produced a chart for this section on AVForums when I mentioned it had damaged my sub and there is quite strong signal down to 10Hz.


I didn't think much of the film either, especially now I need to buy a new driver...


----------



## Toe

Thanks to everyone who suggested MWTIF. I watched this film last night and LOVED It from a LFE perspective!







The movie is just LOADED with the goods and it certainly seems to dig DEEP as well as both my BKs and subs were going NUTS. Tons of those sweeping, travel up your body and blow your hair around type moments.







Hell, the rest of the sound was exceptional as well I thought with the surround track being just as aggressive as the low end. FUN audio!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PioManiac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7440#post_23154786
> 
> 
> Would it be too much to ask that someone please post a chart of the Stone Giants fight in The Hobbit



I may look into the rental DVD's Dolby Digital track in a day or three depending on how much time I have. I won't buy the movie on Blu-Ray until the extended edition is available. I can wait... I did for the LotR trilogy


----------



## dtsdig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7410#post_23140409
> 
> 
> What size?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else seen Melancholia? Certainly not a bass movie in general, but there are two notable LFE scenes that I would be curious to see graphed. One is right near the beginning and one is at the very end right before the credits hit.



Yes, the scene at the beginning had my (small and lacking) Polk PSW505 making all sorts of bad noises! It was moving itself all over the floor and the driver was borderline bottoming out. In fact, that was the movie that made me install spikes on the bottom of the sub in place of the cheap plastic feet to keep it in one place.

I didn't mind the movie for the most part and thought that the cinematography was really mesmerizing but as has been mentioned, it was depressing and I would not actually purchase it.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7400_100#post_23157149
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who suggested MWTIF. I watched this film last night and LOVED It from a LFE perspective!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The movie is just LOADED with the goods and it certainly seems to dig DEEP as well as both my BKs and subs were going NUTS. Tons of those sweeping, travel up your body and blow your hair around type moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, the rest of the sound was exceptional as well I thought with the surround track being just as aggressive as the low end. FUN audio!



+1


I would still like a second opinion and/or validation of spidey's graps on post #7453...


Only movie I've ever heard of where someone mentioned content potentially extending down to DC...?!?!?


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7440#post_23159778
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> I would still like a second opinion and/or validation of spidey's graps on post #7453...
> 
> 
> Only movie I've ever heard of where someone mentioned content potentially extending down to DC...?!?!?



There are others.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7440#post_23159778
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> I would still like a second opinion and/or validation of spidey's graps on post #7453...
> 
> 
> Only movie I've ever heard of where someone mentioned content potentially extending down to DC...?!?!?


DC?


----------



## MKtheater

Hitchhikers guide to the Galaxy has some as well. Just lok at looper, very strong to 1hz. WOTW and HTTYD are a couple.


----------



## wse


So LOOPER is the best Bass of them all!  I could have sworn it was Prometheus


----------



## bumprunlogan

Looper had my sub flexing.


The weekend is coming up if i'm not smoking some ribs I'll be watching movies. Is there any other movies that maybe wasn't listed that has good bass and enjoyable to watch?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bumprunlogan*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7440_40#post_23160230
> 
> 
> Looper had my sub flexing.
> 
> 
> The weekend is coming up if i'm not smoking some ribs I'll be watching movies. Is there any other movies that maybe wasn't listed that has good bass and enjoyable to watch?



"Man with the Iron Fist"


Its not just one or two good LFE/ULF scenes, it's almost the whole movie ! and the way its mixed is nothing short of amazing, it feels good and sounds good which is rare enough. If you haven't seen it and dig deep bass, its like giving your dog (sub) a prime cut steak for dinner


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7440#post_23159923
> 
> 
> DC?



Direct Current ie 0hz.










Not that any equipment can actually support that kind of extension. It's quite litterally impossible.


But yes, not the first to have content that low. Actually a whole lot more than one would think has "stuff" at DC.


----------



## MKtheater

Also bad for equipment.


----------



## bumprunlogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7440#post_23160386
> 
> 
> "Man with the Iron Fist"
> 
> 
> Its not just one or two good LFE/ULF scenes, it's almost the whole movie ! and the way its mixed is nothing short of amazing, it feels good and sounds good which is rare enough. If you haven't seen it and dig deep bass, its like giving your dog (sub) a prime cut steak for dinner



Thanks I'll see if Redbox has the Bluray version of it.


I've always had el cheapo HTIB systems and the movie Twister always had my speakers rockin. I can only imagine with only the 4 speakers I have now how it would sound. Has anyone watched Twister lately?


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7400_100#post_23160426
> 
> 
> Also bad for equipment.



As in, could be the culprit for my Clone clipping?!?!?


----------



## MKtheater

I am not sure what DC current does to an amp. It could be but other movies have high levels of low stuff and my amp never clipped. What load are you using? 8 or 4 ohm? I know you are running stereo so 4 drivers per channel? So a 4 ohm load to one channel which is 4400 watts. Your drivers can take 1000 watts in a small enough cabinet but most likely not at 1-5hz. So you are very close to the limits of the amp and drivers so depending on volume and source and you found it.


----------



## JHAz

If there's a DC component in teh input to the power stage, it'll be subject to the same gain as everything else. Whether that makes a difference in total available power depends on what else is going on, I suppose.


Being DC, it cannot be "sound" or even "subsonic" because that implies a wave and there's no wave.


I always thought that at least most pro power amps had a DC blocking capacitor, because DC is quite bad indeed for speakers. If all you had was the DC component, the speaker would move from its neutral position however far the voltage called for and sit there. Forever, or until you turned the amp off or the speaker's voice coil overheated and failed.


DC into the speaker also eliminates some of the available excursion in one direction, because you're already partway there all the time. SInce under a DC load the voice coil never moves, the cooling benefits of having the speaker moving while it's under load are lost. I'm pretty sure you can find a DC offset spec or measurement for typical amps, because it becomes kind of a big deal with big systems intended to get sound out at high levels to a lot of folks.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7440#post_23160103
> 
> 
> So LOOPER is the best Bass of them all!  I could have sworn it was Prometheus



The first time I watched Looper, I had no idea that shotgun would have such insane LFE feedback. The opening scene with the first shotgun death was an unexpected surprise for my home theater.


----------



## PioManiac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7440#post_23160386
> 
> 
> 
> "Man with the Iron Fist"
> 
> 
> Its not just one or two good LFE/ULF scenes, it's almost the whole movie ! and the way its mixed is nothing short of amazing, it feels good and sounds good which is rare enough. If you haven't seen it and dig deep bass, its like giving your dog (sub) a prime cut steak for dinner


Thanks for the heads up, got my copy at BB today for $19.99


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtsdig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7440#post_23159691
> 
> 
> Yes, the scene at the beginning had my (small and lacking) Polk PSW505 making all sorts of bad noises! It was moving itself all over the floor and the driver was borderline bottoming out. In fact, that was the movie that made me install spikes on the bottom of the sub in place of the cheap plastic feet to keep it in one place.
> 
> I didn't mind the movie for the most part and thought that the cinematography was really mesmerizing but as has been mentioned, it was depressing and I would not actually purchase it.



Those were two great LFE scenes. I was just thinking about it though and were they actually the same scene as far as the sound goes? The end scene might have just repeated from the beginning as far as the actual audio, but I am not sure and cant check as it was a rental.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PioManiac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7470#post_23160749
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, got my copy at BB today for $19.99



Even though we dont fully agree on The Hobbit LFE, I feel confident that we will agree on MWTIF.







Enjoy!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7440#post_23160386
> 
> 
> "Man with the Iron Fist"
> 
> 
> Its not just one or two good LFE/ULF scenes, it's almost the whole movie ! and the way its mixed is nothing short of amazing, it feels good and sounds good which is rare enough. If you haven't seen it and dig deep bass, its like giving your dog (sub) a prime cut steak for dinner



Agreed! As impressive as the LFE was, the surround element was just as engaging and aggressive. Combine the two and what a potent audio experience!







I lost count of all the hair movement I was getting from the low end on this one.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PioManiac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7440#post_23154786
> 
> 
> Would it be too much to ask that someone please post a chart of the Stone Giants fight in The Hobbit?



I got 'em. Also graphed the dragon attack at the start of the movie and the awakening at the end.


As expected, the LFE isn't "non existent." It's just all up high. Way up high. Someone loves their filtering WAY too much.


Quantity's fine, as I could tell from the beating the horns were giving me on what was there. I think I'll go down to three stars, as I didn't quite realize how bad the filtering was, but really... the hype in this thread just drives me crazy sometimes. The subwoofers were on, I could tell they were on the whole movie, the LFE didn't just up and vanish thanks to the ridiculous filtering










And really... I would hope they bottom out the LFE before the extended edition goes on sale. I'd like the last two octaves of my horns' usable range to be fully utilized, please...


----------



## D.T.MIKE

Ha thanks for posting that Oklahoma Wolf. Looks like the bass in that soundtrack was designed for your typical HTIB kit!


----------



## MKtheater

OR the use of no subs at all. Hell many tower speakers would do just fine with that. I could have ran large and not tell the difference.


----------



## PioManiac


Finally, Thank You!

 

Yup, no questioning that filtering was introduced, and intentional.

 

I concede that I was dead wrong on this one.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7470#post_23161097
> 
> 
> OR the use of no subs at all. Hell many tower speakers would do just fine with that. I could have ran large and not tell the difference.



Yup. 70's-80's movie bass at its finest.


----------



## Toe

WTF is that?














My 2.5 vote might have actually been generous. Thanks for confirming my subjective impressions OW and like I have mentioned several times, biggest LFE letdown since 2012 and RotS. ****ing horrible!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7440_40#post_23160910
> 
> 
> Even though we dont fully agree on The Hobbit LFE, I feel confident that we will agree on MWTIF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Agreed! As impressive as the LFE was, the surround element was just as engaging and aggressive. Combine the two and what a potent audio experience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost count of all the hair movement I was getting from the low end on this one.



Agreed! the surround element was on par with the LFE, it could be said the entire track was uncompressed! This was a good movie to remind us why we love Hometheater and got into it in the first place! The fun factor on this one is very high


----------



## wse


How about: Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows


----------



## RPGMasta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7470#post_23161444
> 
> 
> How about: Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows


i don't have charts and data, but the couple of times i have watched it on cable, it was awesome.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7470#post_23161337
> 
> 
> Agreed! the surround element was on par with the LFE, it could be said the entire track was uncompressed! This was a good movie to remind us why we love Hometheater and got into it in the first place! The fun factor on this one is very high



Absolutely! Well said.


----------



## audiofan1

Guys while your at it , go ahead and add the remake of "Red Dawn" good LFE/ULF in the bass with some sweet pans in the sound field that adds to the precision and delivery of the mix , the movie itself wasn't terrible but not great either! still I enjoyed it


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7470#post_23162667
> 
> 
> Guys while your at it , go ahead and add the remake of "Red Dawn" good LFE/ULF in the bass with some sweet pans in the sound field that adds to the precision and delivery of the mix , the movie itself wasn't terrible but not great either! still I enjoyed it



Ditto, The movie Sucked, but boy those explosions were room shaking!


----------



## lfe man

Looks like really bad filtering on hobbit home releases, because bass was great in theaters hfr 3d presentation. I remember those smaug foot stomps to be thunderous and easily felt(they even tell in newspapers rewievs in here that theater shaked on that scene) and it wasnt 50hz and up bass there. Was it japandave or someone who recorded some stuff on movie theater and made some charts from those sounds what was there?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7470#post_23162967
> 
> 
> Looks like really bad filtering on hobbit home releases, because bass was great in theaters hfr 3d presentation. I remember those smaug foot stomps to be thunderous and easily felt(they even tell in newspapers rewievs in here that theater shaked on that scene) and it wasnt 50hz and up bass there. Was it japandave or someone who recorded some stuff on movie theater and made some charts from those sounds what was there?



I saw a non HFR IMAX presentation that was very similar to the blu ray, so maybe we got that mix?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

i saw the Hobbit in the san antonio Imax (w/ dolby atmos) and the bass was just about non existant.....worst audio presentation i had ever heard to be honest...I thought the heter wasnt fully working.


but now with the blu-ray release it makes sense


----------



## MKtheater

I saw it twice, once in a THX theater and a HFR theater, both had very little bass. I have more bass than either and at reference with my subs hot 9 dBs there was very little. 1 star from me. It does not get much worse than this IMHO. Again, run your speakers on large and even bookshelves could handle this! When you don't need subs for a movie it is 1 star or lower! I still like the movie but this was a huge let down since LOTR are some of my favorite audio experiences.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7470#post_23162967
> 
> 
> Looks like really bad filtering on hobbit home releases, because bass was great in theaters hfr 3d presentation.



Yeah... it looks to me like there is down to single digit content there, it's just filtered so badly you can't hear it.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7470#post_23163364
> 
> 
> Yeah... it looks to me like there is down to single digit content there, it's just filtered so badly you can't hear it.



That is because in real life when something goes boom, or even the wind blowing you get single digits. It is there, whether it gets to a disc or not is the problem. Of course someone can create a sound effect as well with no low end.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7470#post_23161444
> 
> 
> How about: Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows



Both Sherlock Holmes movies had soundtracks that were extremely well done. The scene in part one with the dry dock had some awesome LFE, while the scene in the butcher's warehouse has one of the best surround sound effects I have heard for any movie. Game of Shadows also had that cannon scene that made my subs flex.


----------



## the_abbot

That is SOOOOOO disappointing to see how bad the filtering is on the Stone Giant scene. That would've been ultimate demo material if the LFE was unfiltered.


----------



## coolcat4843

Are there any Hollywood film mixers that are anti-filtering?


----------



## myav6000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7470#post_23162967
> 
> 
> Looks like really bad filtering on hobbit home releases, because bass was great in theaters hfr 3d presentation. I remember those smaug foot stomps to be thunderous and easily felt(they even tell in newspapers rewievs in here that theater shaked on that scene) and it wasnt 50hz and up bass there. Was it japandave or someone who recorded some stuff on movie theater and made some charts from those sounds what was there?



It's I that posted what I captured the Hobbit in the theater earlier in this thread .

I haven't got the chance to watch the hobbit in bluray or dvd but I still kept my capture files (periodic capture every 30"). Comparing what Wolf has kindly shared with my captures, the time stamp on my caps minus 18:06:xx would be close to the time on the disc.. if my estimation is correct ^^


For instance, you may compare Wolf’s capture for the end scene with my capture below

 


The bass for the Hobbit I heard at the theater was loud but not much below 20Hz, but I was astonished that the speclab caps weren’t showing much below 30Hz.


----------



## myav6000

Comparing the Stone Giants scene(1hr44'45" disc timestamp)with Wolf's capture, it seems that the sonic signature, LF extension.. are similar besides the 40-50Hz booming as well as some peaks and dips. Please realize that I'm not suggesting there were filtering on the soundtrack..just thought I picked the wrong movie to check the ULF reproducing capability. Putting my next hope on the coming Tom Cruise film.


The stone giants:


----------



## PioManiac


Because you cant spell Kung Fu without F and U









 

Cant wait for this weekend!


----------



## RugerRell

I know this is a bass in MOVIES thread, but if any of you are gamers, I suggest checking out Dead Space 3. Felt like it went pretty low in some spots during the game. Also, really good sound design in it too. It will make you jump out of your seat if you listen to it loud.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PioManiac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500#post_23164597 Because you cant spell Kung Fu without F and U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for this weekend!


I was disappointed too much slashing!


----------



## caloyzki

I AM wondering if anyone from here using Klipsch rw 12d as a subwoofer, if yes how does it sound on some of these reccommended movies? is that sub is good?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7480_40#post_23165779
> 
> 
> I was disappointed too much slashing!



Yeah! it was







, but hey its a Kung Fu flick to the extreme , but forget all that what did you think about the sound track, the bass in particular ?


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500#post_23165887
> 
> 
> I AM wondering if anyone from here using Klipsch rw 12d as a subwoofer, if yes how does it sound on some of these reccommended movies? is that sub is good?



You should start a thread about this


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RugerRell*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500#post_23165144
> 
> 
> I know this is a bass in MOVIES thread, but if any of you are gamers, I suggest checking out Dead Space 3. Felt like it went pretty low in some spots during the game. Also, really good sound design in it too. It will make you jump out of your seat if you listen to it loud.



I will probably get that some time soon.


As I have mentioned before, Mass Effect 3 has some very big bass moments. I recommend you check it out!


----------



## bumprunlogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500#post_23165887
> 
> 
> I AM wondering if anyone from here using Klipsch rw 12d as a subwoofer, if yes how does it sound on some of these reccommended movies? is that sub is good?



I had this sub about 1/2 months now and it sounds great. For the price point it's a steal, I plan on buying another one to even out the bass but my family doesn't like me to go in the living room now.

















Looper, Battle Los Angeles, LOTR, Cloverfield, Doom and WOTW had me hearing lows I haven't heard before in my living room. Based on recent recommendations my next movie to watch is Man With the Iron Fist.


The LCD screen makes it easy to tune it just the way you want it, still a noob at home audio so a lot of trial and error for me right now.


----------



## McStyvie

As for the Klipsch, It is a decent first sub, but trust me you will be wanting more soon...better to save a bit longer and get something better IMO.


----------



## RugerRell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500#post_23166222
> 
> 
> I will probably get that some time soon.
> 
> 
> As I have mentioned before, Mass Effect 3 has some very big bass moments. I recommend you check it out!



Will do Ashi777. Also, while were still talking about games. I was very disappointed with the sound in the new Bioshock Infinity. Everything sounds like it's low bitrate audio and the bass if almost non existent.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PioManiac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500#post_23164597



This movie is terrible!

Really a lousy flick.


A total waste of money.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Not for 1.50 at redbox


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500#post_23167162
> 
> 
> Not for 1.50 at redbox



Ding, ding, ding................ we have a winner!


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RugerRell*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500#post_23166902
> 
> 
> Will do Ashi777. Also, while were still talking about games. I was very disappointed with the sound in the new Bioshock Infinity. Everything sounds like it's low bitrate audio and the bass if almost non existent.



Yes make sure you do, you will be VERY pleasantly surprised.










Unfortunately I've never played any of the Bioshock franchise. But audio is definitely a disappointment in most games. Developers should look more to that side as it really makes a huge difference in experience for people like us. The new crysis has some pretty decent sound mixing.


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500#post_23166773
> 
> 
> As for the Klipsch, It is a decent first sub, but trust me you will be wanting more soon...better to save a bit longer and get something better IMO.


like what sub you can recommend?


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500#post_23167311
> 
> 
> like what sub you can recommend?



Hard to say without knowing a few things first:


1. Music/ movie ratio? i.e. 60/40

2. Size of your listening room

3. Budget?

4. Do we have to factor in Wife Approval Factor?



Regards,


----------



## PioManiac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500#post_23167162
> 
> 
> Not for 1.50 at redbox



No redbox in Canada :'(


O'well $19 is nothing, I made that much in the time it took to type this lol.

There's actually a lot of bad movies on the list in this thread with 4 or more stars that peeps have in their collection.


Look how many here wasted +$20 on the Hobbit and say they will never watch it again.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500#post_23167232
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I've never played any of the Bioshock franchise. But audio is definitely a disappointment in most games. Developers should look more to that side as it really makes a huge difference in experience for people like us. The new crysis has some pretty decent sound mixing.



If there was a game audio award, Bioshock would have won it. That's the only franchise that I am aware of that was selling LP versions of the soundtrack (the limited edition of part 2 was bundled with it as well). The game was rendered with a live classical orchestra, which is unheard of in a video game.


I agree that LFE is lacking in most games, but for the last decade where 5.1 has made it to gaming, with games like Doom, FarCry, Halo, Gears of War, Killzone, and Unreal Tournament, I find the surround sound tracks to be extremely realistic and better than most movies.


----------



## jjl4004




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PioManiac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500#post_23167411
> 
> 
> No redbox in Canada :'(
> 
> 
> O'well $19 is nothing, I made that much in the time it took to type this lol.
> 
> There's actually a lot of bad movies on the list in this thread with 4 or more stars that peeps have in their collection.
> 
> 
> Look how many here wasted +$20 on the Hobbit and say they will never watch it again.



I thought the point of this thread was to list movies with good bass in it, as opposed to "good" movies. That's why the thread is in a subwoofer forum as opposed to a film critic forum. Maybe I'm wrong?


I completely agree with you about the Hobbit though!


----------



## bowmah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjl4004*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500#post_23167598
> 
> 
> I thought the point of this thread was to list movies with good bass in it, as opposed to "good" movies. That's why the thread is in a subwoofer forum as opposed to a film critic forum. Maybe I'm wrong?
> 
> 
> I completely agree with you about the Hobbit though!



Good is subjective I guess but MWTIF sucked as a movie. Fun bass only. Others have said it was a take on old school Kung Fu movies. As someone who loves Bruce Lee movies, I can say MWTIF felt very short on that regard.


As for The Hobbit, I have yet to finish it after 3 sittings. The Bluray version of this movie is a reference for other movies to show how a system that can go down to 16hz and lower will sound exactly like a system that is only capable of 30hz.










Need to find a better movie to watch over the weekend to make up for The Hobbit.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500#post_23167139 This movie is terrible! Really a lousy flick. A total waste of money.


Agreed that's why I rented it! Rent First Buy Latter


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500#post_23167495
> 
> 
> If there was a game audio award, Bioshock would have won it. That's the only franchise that I am aware of that was selling LP versions of the soundtrack (the limited edition of part 2 was bundled with it as well). The game was rendered with a live classical orchestra, which is unheard of in a video game.
> 
> 
> I agree that LFE is lacking in most games, but for the last decade where 5.1 has made it to gaming, with games like Doom, FarCry, Halo, Gears of War, Killzone, and Unreal Tournament, I find the surround sound tracks to be extremely realistic and better than most movies.



Yep I would agree with you on that one


----------



## SmokenAshes

LFE in Skyrim is actually insane. Especially in the DLC Dragonborn, which has an erupted volcano in the background and on the island your on has tremors every now and then. This video is how I feel when it happens.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=r8Ps9310ih8


----------



## wse

Back to movies


----------



## RugerRell

Wow. You guys weren't kidding. The bass is crazy in," The Man with the Iron Fists"







. Anytime that dude that's made of steel is on the screen there is crazy deep bass. Favorite part was towards the end of the movie where the black dude is punching him. Would really love to see someone do some graphs on this movie. I guarantee it goes below 20hz with lot's of output. This is the type of movie where you can feel that the bass is unfiltered, lol. 4 1/2 or 5 for me. Leaning towards 5 though till I see some graphs. I actually didn't think the movie was as bad as everyone is saying. Crow was pretty hilarious.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Finally got my hands on the Three Musketeers. The local rental place never got it, and the local Walmart never sold it. Had to go to the next nearest Walmart to find it.


Four stars, I'm thinking. It has its moments, but not sure there's enough to give it more. Not a fan of the audio mix in general on this one, but my tinnitus has been acting up today too. I'll have to watch it again sometime, if I feel like overlooking the ridiculous plot again.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RugerRell*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7520_40#post_23170636
> 
> 
> Wow. You guys weren't kidding. The bass is crazy in," The Man with the Iron Fists"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anytime that dude that's made of steel is on the screen there is crazy deep bass. Favorite part was towards the end of the movie where the black dude is punching him. Would really love to see someone do some graphs on this movie. I guarantee it goes below 20hz with lot's of output. This is the type of movie where you can feel that the bass is unfiltered, lol. 4 1/2 or 5 for me. Leaning towards 5 though till I see some graphs. I actually didn't think the movie was as bad as everyone is saying. Crow was pretty hilarious.



This just in! someone came forth and admitted to inadvertently placing the ULF content from the 'Hobbit" in the "Man with the Iron Fist" which could explain why the Bass is sooo!! good and low!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500#post_23171110
> 
> 
> This just in! someone came forth and admitted to inadvertently placing the ULF content from the 'Hobbit" in the "Man with the Iron Fist" which could explain why the Bass is sooo!! good and low!



LOL!


----------



## bowmah

For those who have more time to kill, another bad movie with lots of fun bass is Project X. Absolutely horrible teenage movie but bass is fun.


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500#post_23172424
> 
> 
> For those who have more time to kill, another bad movie with lots of fun bass is Project X. Absolutely horrible teenage movie but bass is fun.


Pah, Project X is quality










I want to do that







lol


----------



## caloyzki

need your help guys, deciding which one to get. which one is better SVS PB-1000 vs. klipsch rw 12d? and why. ty


----------



## bowmah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500#post_23172699
> 
> 
> Pah, Project X is quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Which part do you ant to do?


1. Buy high school frinds by throwing a house party and thrashing your parent's house?


2. Thrash your parents house and let them tell you they are proud of you because they thought you were a loser and has no friends?


Project X sucked as a movie man. Not to mention the horrible message we send to our kids. Lol


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Movie was absolutely horrendous. But he bass was out of this world


----------



## wse


I don't care if it has good sound if the movie is a dud, I can't waist two hours watching that!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Lol. Yup. I kept waiting for some sort of meaning to come out of the movie. But it was just ridiculousness over and over. But it DID have lots of bass and boobs lol


----------



## centauro74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7530#post_23172713
> 
> 
> need your help guys, deciding which one to get. which one is better SVS PB-1000 vs. klipsch rw 12d? and why. ty


The SVS is a better sub all around in quality, brand, warranty and can play lower and harder. The klipsch is $200 cheaper thought. You can buy almost 2 subs with the price of the SVS. Right now the klipsch has $70 off the price in newegg promo code EMCXSXV78.

If I was me, I'd chose the SVS but the ported one.


----------



## crazy4daisy

Has anyone watched Life Of Pi? Had some good bass during certain scenes but the interesting thing was after I finished watching I played the 3d trailer in the extras section. I left the volume at the same level as I had watched the movie at (-5db MV) and man I was near blown out of my chair with bass! It was completely different to the movie, not sure but just thinking the trailer I think was in Dolby Digital. I then played the 2d trailer and it had next to no bass. Weird. Can someone else check who has the 3d disc or can explain what's going on, thanks?


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500#post_23169754
> 
> 
> LFE in Skyrim is actually insane. Especially in the DLC Dragonborn, which has an erupted volcano in the background and on the island your on has tremors every now and then. This video is how I feel when it happens.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=r8Ps9310ih8



Not a fan of Skyrim, havn't tried it.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Yeah, Project X has a lot of fun low end, that's for sure. IIRC I voted 4.5 for that one. Terrible movie indeed.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazy4daisy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7530#post_23173455
> 
> 
> Has anyone watched Life Of Pi?



I posted a waterfall or two a couple pages back


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7530#post_23172713
> 
> 
> need your help guys, deciding which one to get. which one is better SVS PB-1000 vs. klipsch rw 12d? and why. ty



The SVS. Its going a bit lower then the Klipsch.


Plus you have the trial period that SVS gives you.


----------



## crazy4daisy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7530#post_23173483
> 
> 
> I posted a waterfall or two a couple pages back



Any comment on what's going on when the trailer blows the movie out of the park for bass though?


----------



## tboe77

Marketing.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Mwtif wasn't as bad a movie as everyone makes it out to be. By great bass in it yes.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazy4daisy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7530#post_23173515
> 
> 
> Any comment on what's going on when the trailer blows the movie out of the park for bass though?



This is not unusual. I have noticed many times through the years how a trailer mix will be noticeably different vs the same scene in the actual film.


----------



## crazy4daisy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7530#post_23173660
> 
> 
> This is not unusual. I have noticed many times through the years how a trailer mix will be noticeably different vs the same scene in the actual film.



Yeah this one just seemed exceptional though. I had the Crowson transducers on and the couch shook violently and completely caught me off guard. Really need someone else with the 3d version to play some scenes and then go straight to the 3d trailer in extras and feel/hear the difference. It is remarkable!


----------



## PioManiac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7530#post_23173646
> 
> 
> Mwtif wasn't as bad a movie as everyone makes it out to be. By great bass in it yes.




X2!


After some of the negative comments I was prepared for much worse.

Turns out I was totally impressed and thoroughly entertained from start to finish.


The LFE//ULF ranks about as good as it gets for most of the movie, vs some movies on the list with just one or two scenes.


I'm totally happy to have this one in my collection for $20


----------



## datranz

Wow, mwtif is my go to ref demo movie now, it just unseated underworld, and tron. Pure fun nonstop ulf. I give it 5 1/2 stars.:d


----------



## nube

I have two problems with Man With the Iron Fist.


1) Related to this thread, the bass in MWTIF, while relatively big in quantity, is not great in quality. It's mostly just 20-40hz sweeps, or the reverse, with varying levels. The same effects are used and reused throughout the movie. The production of the mix sounds artless and overused. If all you want is a lot of bass, this movie will give it to you, although it's certainly not anywhere near the most from any film. Looks like it's ranked at a 4.5 on maxmercy's project at Data-bass.com (last page).


It has very little ULF. In fact, if you look at the charts, it has significant rolloff below 20hz. This means it was mixed to sound "OOOH AHHH!" impressive to folks that don't know any better; it seems like it's not much more than a, "Hear that? That's a sub-woofer!" mix. However, this is a critical bass thread, and we most certainly do know better.


2) You guys can like what you want; I have no quarrel with that. But, tangentially related to this thread, the movie is crudely made. There is nothing entertaining, engaging, or immersive. Just about every aspect of it is exceedingly obvious and grossly exaggerated (bass included), and not in a good way. Can you imagine it winning any awards for anything, and from anybody? It's just mindless bass sweeps, terrible wire fu, gratuitous blood splatters, and characters grinning or grimacing ridiculously at each other - all repeated ad nauseum. MWTIF was made with no imagination, with very little skill, and that goes for the bass as well.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I should've redbox MWTIF yesterday just to see what all the hubbub is about. Side note I watched Poseidon for the first time on BD and it had some decent bass and I agree with the 3 star rating.


----------



## Reefdvr27

A little shift here. I picked up the Jurassic Park trilogy yesterday on BD and watched the first disk last night and I have to say what a fantastic soundtrack!!! I have never really been into the Jurassic park thing, but I have to say this was done right. Probably not the deepest of bass but the bass was great with the foot steps. The whole soundtrack just worked great together. Looking forward to the next two discs.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7530#post_23174959
> 
> 
> I have two problems with Man With the Iron Fist.
> 
> 
> 1) Related to this thread, the bass in MWTIF, while relatively big in quantity, is not great in quality. It's mostly just 20-40hz sweeps, or the reverse, with varying levels. The same effects are used and reused throughout the movie. The production of the mix sounds artless and overused. If all you want is a lot of bass, this movie will give it to you, although it's certainly not anywhere near the most from any film. Looks like it's ranked at a 4.5 on maxmercy's project at Data-bass.com (last page).
> 
> 
> It has very little ULF. In fact, if you look at the charts, it has significant rolloff below 20hz. This means it was mixed to sound "OOOH AHHH!" impressive to folks that don't know any better; it seems like it's not much more than a, "Hear that? That's a sub-woofer!" mix. However, this is a critical bass thread, and we most certainly do know better.
> 
> 
> 2) You guys can like what you want; I have no quarrel with that. But, tangentially related to this thread, the movie is crudely made. There is nothing entertaining, engaging, or immersive. Just about every aspect of it is exceedingly obvious and grossly exaggerated (bass included), and not in a good way. Can you imagine it winning any awards for anything, and from anybody? It's just mindless bass sweeps, terrible wire fu, gratuitous blood splatters, and characters grinning or grimacing ridiculously at each other - all repeated ad nauseum. MWTIF was made with no imagination, with very little skill, and that goes for the bass as well.



Either you or I missed the intended point of the film I think.







From my perspective, and similar to something like Hot Fuzz, the exceedingly obvious and grossly over exaggeration in nearly every way was very deliberate in a combination of homage, spoof and even comedic spirit. Was this not intentional because that is how I saw it and from that perspective, the movie was highly entertaining and even a bit funny (which I assumed was the goal of the filmmakers). Movies are VERY subjective though and one persons pain is another's pleasure, so there is no right or wrong answer here and will change depending on the individual.


In light of the (I assume) intentional overblown action/film, the audio/LFE fit the film perfectly I thought and the repetitious moments were there for a purpose from my perspective (as opposed to something like The Avengers which feels repetitive without purpose and because of this feels a bit lazy). The overdone LFE made sense here and fit the over the top story/action, same with the surround element which was incredibly aggressive and highly imaginative.


Even if we judge this film strictly from objective means, it received 5 stars for both extension and level at db.com even with the roll off. Execution is debatable depending on your perspective of the film and I found this element to be excellent as well for all the reasons I mentioned above.


Is it my favorite LFE film? Absolutely not, but it is a lot of fun and is certainly a highly entertaining film for not only LFE heads IMO, but sound fans in general. It certainly wont take over my personal LFE favorites such as TIH, Matrix Revolutions, Tron Legacy, HTTYD, Underworld Awakening, etc.........but a solid 4.5 star film from my perspective and by how I judge in accordance with my system.


Overall, I would rate it a 4.5.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7530#post_23174959
> 
> 
> 
> It has very little ULF. In fact, if you look at the charts, it has significant rolloff below 20hz. This means it was mixed to sound "OOOH AHHH!" impressive to folks that don't know any better; it seems like it's not much more than a, "Hear that? That's a sub-woofer!" mix. However, this is a critical bass thread, and we most certainly do know better.
> 
> .



So what? We are not talking The Hobbit filtering here as the film still digs pretty deep and even with the roll off, it still gets down to 9hz going off db.com. Maybe the folks that found this impressive are just generally impressed with this type of LFE. Does that make them wrong and warrant the type of comment you made above?







There is certainly some subjective element to all this and just because you were not impressed does not mean others cant be. This also partially comes back to how you perceived the film in the first place at which point the bass could be more thought of one way (yours) vs another (someone who enjoyed it). I think the above paragraph of yours though is uncalled for in light of all that.


----------



## McStyvie

If films here don't go ULF, i.e. 5hz and have a lot of it, people here will be hard pressed to give it five stars...My system only goes to about 16Hz, but I don't think a film that has tons of 20-40hz bass deserves five stars personally.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7530#post_23175517
> 
> 
> If films here don't go ULF, i.e. 5hz and have a lot of it, people here will be hard pressed to give it five stars...My system only goes to about 16Hz, but I don't think a film that has tons of 20-40hz bass deserves five stars personally.



Can you give us guys with weenie systems a break here? Reference is >20Hz and I just got our system to do a solid 19Hz; +/-3db in the all important 19hz to 78Hz range.


----------



## nube

Well, Toe, you pretty much ignored my comment that I have no problem with other people liking it. However, the vast, vast majority of people who have seen and rated this movie, from critics (who, as paid professionals, certainly know good parody when they see it) to average Joes like us, rate it terrible according to IMDB , RottenTomatoes and MetaCritic . To repeat - you're free to like whatever you like, though.


As to how low it goes, if you look at the graph (and not just read JSS's comments), you'll see that that 9hz is barely achieved. It has steep rolloff from 20hz, with a small comeback at 12-14hz, then drops like a rock thereafter. According to the extension criteria, this comeback basically saved its -10dB point. Without it, it's basically a 16hz film. That ain't bad, but it also ain't great. Extension isn't everything, but it's something.


The bass quality in this flick is terrible, though there is a lot of it. Think about it critically - there are mostly just sweeps up and down, with effects used and reused. Objectively, there isn't much variance, hence my comments about it being a mix made only to note the use of a sub, not really to use it artfully. If you merely want the presence of bass frequencies, again, I have no problem with that. It ain't my bag, though. I want the artful, varied, and ingenious use of them to aid in the film's immersiveness and my suspension of disbelief.


These types of comments from critics are exactly how I feel about it:


> Quote:
> Lunatic, slipshod, absurdly violent, horribly acted, and borderline incomprehensible.





> Quote:
> There's little happening here except slavish imitation and embarrassing hackwork.





> Quote:
> At 96 minutes it is exactly 93 1/2 minutes too long.



I have tried watching it all the way through twice, and didn't make it. I'm not gonna try again. To sum up my feelings


> Quote:
> Psychopaths will love it.













> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7530#post_23175531
> 
> 
> Can you give us guys with weenie systems a break here? Reference is >20Hz and I just got our system to do a solid 19Hz; +/-3db in the all important 19hz to 78Hz range.



Edit: Dolby LFE spec, as a reference, is actually 3-120hz, afaik.


----------



## BeeMan458

 From the THX web site. 


Heading: "A Mighty Subwoofer"


" For this reason, THX Certified Subwoofers must extend to 20Hz (-6dB) to handle the very highest bass levels with ease."


Here, we use +/-3dB and THX uses -6dB.


Yes I understand, this is a bit of a wonky standard. Some here extend the reference standard to be 3Hz to 20kHz and do so with the understanding, this standard, due to subwoofer driver limitations and locatibility problems above 80Hz, is not rational.


I'm just trying to kid you guys with your uber cool capabilities vs the rest of us whom are happy to be able to break 20Hz and still be in the +/-3dB standard or what I call a solid 20Hz. A couple of nights ago, we finally were able to listen to the 2004 version of FOTP as it was intended to be listened to.










As to getting lower then what we're currently capable of, we'd have to spend a good two to four thousand dollars so that's not going happen anytime soon.


Boo-hoo us.










-


----------



## bowmah

Yes everyone can enjoy what they choose. But as a massive Bruce Lee fan, here is my take.


TMWTIF = http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7170#post_23024450 


TMWTIF = http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7170#post_23024921 


On a side note, I am 30% done watching I Am Bruce Lee documentary. After watching this, TMWTIF sucked even more.


Back to weekend movies!


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7530#post_23175561
> 
> From the THX web site.
> 
> 
> Heading: "A Mighty Subwoofer"
> 
> 
> " For this reason, THX Certified Subwoofers must extend to 20Hz (-6dB) to handle the very highest bass levels with ease."
> 
> 
> Here, we use +/-3dB and THX uses -6dB.



I apologize. I was thinking the LFE channel spec from Dolby, which is 3-120hz


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7530#post_23175607
> 
> 
> I apologize. I was thinking the LFE channel spec from Dolby, which is 3-120hz



Ya buy a diamond, who's standards is the certificate based on? That sort of thing. It's hard for anybody to keep up with all these various sound standards running around. I should have posted I was using the THX reference standard. Again, i was simply throwing out a compliment to you guys and your systems that are capable of digging with authority, so low as the rest of us are happy in our struggles when we break 20Hz.


----------



## Toe

Nube,


I understand what you are saying, but my general perception of the film was apparently different vs most which I am fine with. Dont get me wrong as it was no award winner or anything, but viewing it as somewhat of a spoof, homage and comedy mix which is how I thought it meant to be viewed, it worked well enough for me and was fun and entertaining. It is very subjective though obviously.


I understand what you are saying about the generic quality of the bass, but considering the film and my perspective of it, I dont see this as a negative necessarily for THIS film in particular. Again, I do see this as a negative in general most of the time and I have this complaint with certain tracks at times like I mentioned with The Avengers which to me felt a bit recycled and generic as far as the bass (not to mention the filter) after a while.


Good point about the extension as I had not looked at the graph and this track obviously does not dig as deep as the best out there. Having said that, my PB13s "only" dig down to about 14hz, so subjectively (which this particular thread is based to some degree) I did not find anything lacking here in my setup and again this is certainly no "Hobbit" filtering issue.


My vote still stands at 4.5 all things considered.


----------



## ambesolman

FOTP?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7530#post_23175745
> 
> 
> FOTP?



"Flight of the Phoenix"


----------



## audiofan1

Wow! looks like the parties over and just when we were having fun in the " Bass in Movies thread"







there is a disc review thread which I see some of you post in regularly to review a movie from a more critical standpoint







This was just "bass" created "bass" not by any means real and to say its not well done is to say its distorted in some way which its not, unless your sub or your room reproduces one note favoring bass and didn't do those sweeps well







. its indeed sad to see that a Bass in movies thread could be derailed as well as the others here so easily , Oh well it was fun anyhow while it lasted .


until the next movie with bass


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7560#post_23175824
> 
> 
> Wow! looks like the parties over ...



Did my post cause trouble as your comment followed my comment. If it did, I'll edit it out.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7560_40#post_23175867
> 
> 
> Did my post cause trouble as your comment followed my comment. If it did, I'll edit it out.



Na ! that rant was posted in general, it just sucks the fun is over , guess its time to get serious again


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7530#post_23175667
> 
> 
> Nube,
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying, but my general perception of the film was apparently different vs most which I am fine with. Dont get me wrong as it was no award winner or anything, but viewing it as somewhat of a spoof, homage and comedy mix which is how I thought it meant to be viewed, it worked well enough for me and was fun and entertaining. It is very subjective though obviously.
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying about the generic quality of the bass, but considering the film and my perspective of it, I dont see this as a negative necessarily for THIS film in particular. Again, I do see this as a negative in general most of the time and I have this complaint with certain tracks at times like I mentioned with The Avengers which to me felt a bit recycled and generic as far as the bass (not to mention the filter) after a while.
> 
> 
> Good point about the extension as I had not looked at the graph and this track obviously does not dig as deep as the best out there. Having said that, my PB13s "only" dig down to about 14hz, so subjectively (which this particular thread is based to some degree) I did not find anything lacking here in my setup and again this is certainly no "Hobbit" filtering issue.
> 
> 
> My vote still stands at 4.5 all things considered.



I agree with all of your reasoning. I didn't like the movie and you did. I'm glad we can disagree amicably! Three cheers for liberty!







I'm fine with a 4.5 rating, but not with people blindly asserting it's the best demo ever. It's not.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7530#post_23175745
> 
> 
> FOTP?



Flight of the Phoenix


----------



## LFE Junkie

what is the htz range for the lightning pods in war of the worlds? I believe this would be the lowest range in the movie, is that righ?


----------



## wth718

This film was never meant to be an ode to Bruce Lee movies. Those are sort of the "Hollywood-ized" films of the genre. What this is an ode to are those super campy, ridiculous kung fu flicks you used to be able to get on vhs. Return to the 36 chambers, the Flying Guillotine. Movies like that. Over the top, ridiculous, with characters who possess impossible powers? How do I know? Well, that's ALWAYS been the director's schtick. The group's very name is an ode to those types of movies. If you aren't a fan of this, you wouldn't be a fan of those, either. And that's cool. I just wish ppl would stop comparing it to movies it was never meant to be compared to. And also remember what this thread is about. There are plenty of bad movies on the list. As far as it not having enough ULF? Cloverfield gets down to 11 Hz. That's one of my personal faves and has plenty of ULF to me. But to each his own.


----------



## PioManiac

Yup, this thread is not titled "Best martial arts flicks,

Bruce Lee movies don't even deserve a mention here,

You'd be hard pressed to find ANY content below 80Hz in those old movies.


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PioManiac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7560#post_23176806
> 
> 
> Yup, this thread is not titled "Best martial arts flicks,
> 
> Bruce Lee movies don't even deserve a mention here,
> 
> You'd be hard pressed to find ANY content below 80Hz in those old movies.



when you say 80hz, is that for the speakers?


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7530#post_23175517
> 
> 
> If films here don't go ULF, i.e. 5hz and have a lot of it, people here will be hard pressed to give it five stars...My system only goes to about 16Hz, but I don't think a film that has tons of 20-40hz bass deserves five stars personally.



So you're stuck at 16?

So am I, with 3 SVS cylinders and smiling


----------



## bowmah

Bruce Lee rocks. He is like digging down to 10Hz.


----------



## PioManiac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7560#post_23177059
> 
> 
> Bruce Lee rocks. He is like digging down to 10Hz.



I hope you're joking because intentionally posting false information is against forum rules here.


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7560#post_23177059
> 
> 
> Bruce Lee rocks. He is like digging down to 10Hz.



When I read this post, I was pretty sure he was speaking metaphorically, not literally.


----------



## spidey.joe80

I dont doubt for a minute a kick or punch from bruce lee would produce 10hz content. imho


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7560#post_23177334
> 
> 
> I dont doubt for a minute a kick or punch from bruce lee would produce 10hz content. imho


Probably not. BUT, I bet a kick or punch from Bruce Lee would FEEL like it


----------



## newc33

For those who haven't seen it check out Bruce Lee ping pong on YouTube. Its in black and white. But its pretty awesome. He beats ppl at ping pong using his numchucks crazy fast and accurate. I know its way off topic bit just wanted to through that out there


----------



## PioManiac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7560#post_23177357
> 
> 
> For those who haven't seen it check out Bruce Lee ping pong on YouTube. Its in black and white. But its pretty awesome. He beats ppl at ping pong using his numchucks crazy fast and accurate. I know its way off topic bit just wanted to through that out there



O/T and total BS


It was a commercial created in 2005 by Nokia for a limited edition Bruce Lee cell phone. The award-winning commercial was﻿ produced by JWT Shanghai, and was created to look as if it were filmed in the late 60s or early 70s. They used a Bruce Lee lookalike. The men playing ping pong mimicked the motions of an actual game, but the ball was inserted digitally after the fact..


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PioManiac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7560#post_23177386
> 
> 
> O/T and total BS
> 
> 
> It was a commercial created in 2005 by Nokia for a limited edition Bruce Lee cell phone. The award-winning commercial was﻿ produced by JWT Shanghai, and was created to look as if it were filmed in the late 60s or early 70s. They used a Bruce Lee lookalike. The men playing ping pong mimicked the motions of an actual game, but the ball was inserted digitally after the fact..



Nice well some friend showed me it a little while ago and I only looked at it once. And never even occluded to me as being fake as I didn't have the ambition or desire to do a background check on it. But I belive your prolly right and I honestly didn't mean to make a false statement.


Fool me once shame on you

Fool me twice shame on me


Guess ill double check sourcrs next time


----------



## bass addict

Are you done with your trivial pursuit debate so we can get back to the gist of the thread?


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7560#post_23177549
> 
> 
> Are you done with your trivial pursuit debate so we can get back to the gist of the thread?


There's an even worse one going on in the Paradigm thread. Post this over there too!


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7560#post_23176885
> 
> 
> So you're stuck at 16?
> 
> So am I, with 3 SVS cylinders and smiling



hehe, if that!


I just have one Empire and one 10" B&W, not sure exactly how low it goes as my UMIK only just got the calibration file to measure to 10 hz, but they (well the Empire at least) were hitting hard at 20hz (which was the previous cut off for the mic)


EDIT - The wife and kid were out yesterday, so I got a chance to truly test Scubasteve's HT Demo disc V 2.0. No complaints whatsoever on the bass!!


----------



## RugerRell

Can someone post the graphs for "The Man with the Iron Fists"?


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7530#post_23172737
> 
> 
> Which part do you ant to do?
> 
> 
> 1. Buy high school frinds by throwing a house party and thrashing your parent's house?
> 
> 
> 2. Thrash your parents house and let them tell you they are proud of you because they thought you were a loser and has no friends?
> 
> 
> Project X sucked as a movie man. Not to mention the horrible message we send to our kids. Lol




Brian sums it up well:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7530#post_23173360
> 
> 
> I kept waiting for some sort of meaning to come out of the movie. But it was just ridiculousness over and over. But it DID have lots of bass and boobs lol














Who wouldn't want to just let their hair down completely once in a while with no regard for the consequences? Such are the joys of youth, when you are free of the responsibilties of adulthood and don't always think about such things. And TBH, once things get out of hand past a certain point, you might as well roll with it lol


I guess everything is better and has less consequences in movies - after all, when was the last time you saw an action movie where the hero ended up in hours and hours of police interviews, doing paperwork and building his evidence base as to how and why he killed all the baddies?


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7560#post_23177922
> 
> 
> Brian sums it up well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wouldn't want to just let their hair down completely once in a while with no regard for the consequences? Such are the joys of youth, when you are free of the responsibilties of adulthood and don't always think about such things. And TBH, once things get out of hand past a certain point, you might as well roll with it lol
> 
> 
> I guess everything is better and has less consequences in movies - after all, when was the last time you saw an action movie where the hero ended up in hours and hours of police interviews, doing paperwork and building his evidence base as to how and why he killed all the baddies?



Well said. After all it is just a movie. It keep me entertained with funny parts ,good bass and over the top scenes. With that being said once was enough for me and prolly wont see this again for a long while def wont own it on blue ray


----------



## Brian Fineberg

just ordered hot fuzz for 8$ on amazon


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GIEGAR*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7560#post_23178363
> 
> 
> Spooky Brian! My copy arrived today from Amazon.



nice!


----------



## DrPainMD

sigh


----------



## pitviper33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7530#post_23175561
> 
> 
> As to getting lower then what we're currently capable of, we'd have to spend a good two to four thousand dollars so that's not going happen anytime soon.
> 
> -


Two to four thousand dollars to get lower than 19Hz? Have you looked around the DIY forum? My subwoofer cost me about 800$, and I measure nearly flat to 9Hz at the MLP in my medium sized room.


Being able to decide when enough is enough is great, and 19Hz is definitely not a bad place to stop. But if the money is the only thing holding you back, then the situation may not be as bad as you're thinking.


Back on topic: If anyone's feeling a bit nostalgic, check out the old Die Hard movies. I rewatched the blu-rays recently and was pleasantly surprised with the quality and depth of the LFE track.


----------



## MKtheater

It is cheap to get low, it just takes space.


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7560#post_23179151
> 
> 
> Back on topic: If anyone's feeling a bit nostalgic, check out the old Die Hard movies. I rewatched the blu-rays recently and was pleasantly surprised with the quality and depth of the LFE track.



Especially the first film and 'Live Free.' The second and third have great bass as well, but it's more mid-bass and not quite with the same commanding impact as the other two. I love that you can really feel each bullet and punch in the first 'Die Hard.'


----------



## PioManiac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RugerRell*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7560#post_23177831
> 
> 
> Can someone post the graphs for "The Man with the Iron Fists"?



4 pages back, post 7453


----------



## PioManiac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LFE Junkie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7560#post_23176447
> 
> 
> what is the htz range for the lightning pods in war of the worlds? I believe this would be the lowest range in the movie, is that righ?



Charts are on page 1, second post.


----------



## Metalbender




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7530#post_23175113
> 
> 
> A little shift here. I picked up the Jurassic Park trilogy yesterday on BD and watched the first disk last night and I have to say what a fantastic soundtrack!!! I have never really been into the Jurassic park thing, but I have to say this was done right. Probably not the deepest of bass but the bass was great with the foot steps. The whole soundtrack just worked great together. Looking forward to the next two discs.



I love the original sound track to Jurassic Park one of my favorite of all time done by my favorite composer John Williams.


----------



## MKtheater

Enjoy


110 dBs in stereo recorded with phone

http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/phone482013050_zps1804c3ef.mp4.html


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7590#post_23180323
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 110 dBs in stereo recorded with phone
> 
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/phone482013050_zps1804c3ef.mp4.html



Very nice


----------



## croseiv

I'm giving TDK Rises 4.5 stars for LFE. So far I have been very impressed with this flick. Much better than 3.5 stars IMO.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7470#post_23161062
> 
> 
> I got 'em. Also graphed the dragon attack at the start of the movie and the awakening at the end.
> 
> 
> As expected, the LFE isn't "non existent." It's just all up high. Way up high. Someone loves their filtering WAY too much.
> 
> 
> Quantity's fine, as I could tell from the beating the horns were giving me on what was there. I think I'll go down to three stars, as I didn't quite realize how bad the filtering was, but really... the hype in this thread just drives me crazy sometimes. The subwoofers were on, I could tell they were on the whole movie, the LFE didn't just up and vanish thanks to the ridiculous filtering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And really... I would hope they bottom out the LFE before the extended edition goes on sale. I'd like the last two octaves of my horns' usable range to be fully utilized, please...




"filtering"


I've asked before and never received a sensible answer so I'll try here again:


Filtered from _what_, exactly?


How do we know this isn't precisely the way the audio is intentionally presented? I realize this may be counter intuitive and in dis accord with history, but without evidence, how can one assume _anything_ other than this is how the mix was authored?


thanks!


James


----------



## OllieS

Can anyone list a few movies that have dangerous levels of deep bass in the main channels? I'm looking for stuff for the center and surrounds as well. I just want to know what movies have this kind of deep bass.


----------



## bsoko2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OllieS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7590#post_23184184
> 
> 
> Can anyone list a few movies that have dangerous levels of deep bass in the main channels? I'm looking for stuff for the center and surrounds as well. I just want to know what movies have this kind of deep bass.




The list of movies is on the first page of this thread from 5 Stars on down!


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OllieS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7590#post_23184184
> 
> 
> Can anyone list a few movies that have dangerous levels of deep bass in the main channels? I'm looking for stuff for the center and surrounds as well. I just want to know what movies have this kind of deep bass.


Set all your speakers to large and be careful playing those heavy low bass movies.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OllieS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500_100#post_23184184
> 
> 
> Can anyone list a few movies that have dangerous levels of deep bass in the main channels? I'm looking for stuff for the center and surrounds as well. I just want to know what movies have this kind of deep bass.



Main channels vs (or in addition to) the dedicated LFE channel?


----------



## sivadselim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7590#post_23184465
> 
> 
> Main channels vs (or in addition to) the dedicated LFE channel?


I suspect he is curious about how much non-LFE low-frequency content is really encoded in the main channels. So, he wants to see spectra with the LFE channel bass teased out.


OllieS, rest assured that there are many scenes where there is plenty of low-frequency info encoded in the main channels, most often along with substantial LFE content also encoded in the LFE channel. But, IIRC, there are a few examples of moments where there is considerable bass encoded in the main channels without much accompanying bass encoded in the LFE channel. A scene or two in WotW comes to mind.


----------



## wse

Tron Legacy great movie for all ages as demo for bass would you rank it a 5 ?


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7590#post_23184093
> 
> 
> I'm giving TDK Rises 4.5 stars for LFE. So far I have been very impressed with this flick. Much better than 3.5 stars IMO.



Thats almost exactly what I posted on this thread a little while back. Someone managed to convince me that it isn't worth a higher rating then 4 because it doesn't have much ULF at all. Due to the fact its filtered at 20hz.


Nevertheless its still a very fun mid-bass movie. The drum sequences at the beginning and at the end are so good


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7590#post_23184637
> 
> 
> Tron Legacy great movie for all ages as demo for bass would you rank it a 5 ?



Absolutely not. It's a great film, with great bass, but the clipping is ridiculous and unnecessary, easily heard on even the worst systems, and detracts greatly from the overall quality of the sound mix.


----------



## OllieS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*
> 
> Main channels vs (or in addition to) the dedicated LFE channel?



Yes, just the main channels themselves. I'm curious, as I've heard some people say that there is very deep bass that can fry speakers, but out of interest I would like to know which movies in particular.


----------



## OllieS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sivadselim*
> 
> llieS, rest assured that there are many scenes where there is plenty of low-frequency info encoded in the main channels, most often along with substantial LFE content also encoded in the LFE channel. But, IIRC, there are a few examples of moments where there is considerable bass encoded in the main channels without much accompanying bass encoded in the LFE channel. A scene or two in WotW comes to mind.



But if main speakers can get trashed by deep bass they can't handle and there is a subwoofer in the chain then surely the LFE isn't damaging the speakers, it's the bass in the main channels. Hence my question. If the bass exists that can cause problems then the LFE wouldn't have any direct effect since the main speakers shouldn't be playing LFE.


I'm asking for non-LFE here. I want to test my system out with some of the deep bass in the main channels. I just need help finding them.


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7590#post_23184881
> 
> 
> Absolutely not. It's a great film, with great bass, but the clipping is ridiculous and unnecessary, easily heard on even the worst systems, and detracts greatly from the overall quality of the sound mix.



Tron with clipping? Huh? Now Immortals has clipping....but Tron?


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7590#post_23184178
> 
> 
> "filtering"
> 
> 
> I've asked before and never received a sensible answer so I'll try here again:
> 
> 
> Filtered from _what_, exactly?
> 
> 
> How do we know this isn't precisely the way the audio is intentionally presented? I realize this may be counter intuitive and in dis accord with history, but without evidence, how can one assume _anything_ other than this is how the mix was authored?
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> James





Those waterfalls support my experience 100%. There's really not much LFE below about 60 hz. Appallingly absent IMO. I actually went back and played some other movies to make sure my system was still playing right.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7590#post_23184936
> 
> 
> Tron with clipping? Huh? Now Immortals has clipping....but Tron?



This subject has been discussed extensively in this thread and elsewhere. A good place to start (though not the start of the conversation) is JSS's post here:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/4110#post_22127512 


You can read that specific post, or from the top of that page, or the one before it. Lots of evidence of clipping.


----------



## sivadselim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OllieS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7590#post_23184931
> 
> 
> But if main speakers can get trashed by deep bass they can't handle and there is a subwoofer in the chain then surely the LFE isn't damaging the speakers, it's the bass in the main channels. Hence my question. If the bass exists that can cause problems then the LFE wouldn't have any direct effect since the main speakers shouldn't be playing LFE.
> 
> 
> I'm asking for non-LFE here. I want to test my system out with some of the deep bass in the main channels. I just need help finding them.


What part of what I said did you not understand? Yes, with almost all AVRs, unless the AVR is configured as having no subwoofer connected, the LFE channel will always be sent to the subwoofer and the subwoofer only. *But the main channels can still have plenty of bass encoded in them* (it seems you do not believe this), particularly the L and R channels. And if these channels are configured as LARGE (full-range) then this bass will, of course, be sent to the speakers. Whether that bass could "trash" the speakers or not would depend upon several variables. But there are other reasons to reroute this main channel bass to the subwoofer besides simply avoiding "trashing" the speakers. *Do you know what these reasons are?
*

I know exactly what you are asking about. But I wonder if you understand the responses people give you.


BTW, there is discussion in this thread and elsewhere in these forums regarding how much bass might be encoded in the main channels as well as how low it might go. Try a search on "bass encoded in main channels" or "low frequencies in main channels" or something like that, maybe.


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> I want to test my system out with some of the deep bass in the main channels.


Download some low-frequency test tones or sweeps and test your mains with those.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7590#post_23184881
> 
> 
> Absolutely not. It's a great film, with great bass, but the clipping is ridiculous and unnecessary, easily heard on even the worst systems, and detracts greatly from the overall quality of the sound mix.



How can it clip I thought that only an underpowered system could clip?


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7590#post_23185102
> 
> 
> Download some low-frequency test tones or sweeps and test your mains with those.



Where?


----------



## nube

The mix itself is clipped.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7590#post_23185545
> 
> 
> The mix itself is clipped.



When they encoded the movie!


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7590#post_23184816
> 
> 
> Thats almost exactly what I posted on this thread a little while back. Someone managed to convince me that it isn't worth a higher rating then 4 because it doesn't have much ULF at all. Due to the fact its filtered at 20hz.
> 
> 
> Nevertheless its still a very fun mid-bass movie. The drum sequences at the beginning and at the end are so good



There's much more than just "mid-bass" in this flick.


----------



## MKtheater

Well I always used a scene from TDK for demos and it had a great score, bass, surrounds, etc.. The opening scene from TDKR may be better overall. Louder bass, just as low, with the same score.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7590#post_23185960
> 
> 
> Well I always used a scene from TDK for demos and it had a great score, bass, surrounds, etc.. The opening scene from TDKR may be better overall. Louder bass, just as low, with the same score.



TDKR?


----------



## MKtheater

The dark knight rises


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7590#post_23185960
> 
> 
> Well I always used a scene from TDK for demos and it had a great score, bass, surrounds, etc.. The opening scene from TDKR may be better overall. Louder bass, just as low, with the same score.



There are a quite a few ULF scenes in TDK, but not so much in TDKR.


The part where joker is shooting his shotgun at the police van has some great ULF. The last shot has the most.


In TDKR, the part where the plane starts shaking is quite low.


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> Where?


The Internet. Google *test tones sweeps* or *test tone generator* and take your pick.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7590#post_23186137
> 
> 
> TDKR?


The Dark Knight Rises


*corrected*


----------



## MKtheater

Rises, not returns.


----------



## spidey.joe80

I think its a bit misleading to say TDKR is filtered at 20hz. TDKR is a 30hz fest with only the loudest scenes breaking through the 30hz filter and even then you'd be lucky to get 25hz with decent volume. Reminded me of avengers with not as steep rolloff. Quite disappointing.

From a bass standpoint just watch the first scene of the movie which was not filtered. That scene is great and is demo material for sure.


----------



## caloyzki

i am wondering how much master volume you guys set while watching those movies? above reference or below reference level?


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> above reference or below reference level?


What about at reference?










I tend to watch most movies at -18dB to -16dB. Occasionally, they're not recorded as loud, so maybe I'll bump it to -14dB. For demo-ing, I might go as high as -10dB or -8dB.


----------



## MKtheater

MV is set at reference for me with my LFE channel 9 dBs hot. TDKR is much better than the Avengers for bass and on par with TDK. I would say the opening scene is demo worthy for sure. TDKR is also a loud movie, much louder than TDK.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7620#post_23186922
> 
> 
> Rises, not returns.


Shush you..


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7620#post_23187041
> 
> 
> MV is set at reference for me with my LFE channel 9 dBs hot. TDKR is much better than the Avengers for bass and on par with TDK. I would say the opening scene is demo worthy for sure. TDKR is also a loud movie, much louder than TDK.



thanks guys, that is good to know what mv you guys listening. i watched last night twilight part two with wife, sets mv -10 0.00 too loud, but very good.


@mktheater when you say LFE channel 9 dbs hot, you referring it as youre subwoofer?


----------



## MKtheater

Yes, subs running 9 dBs hot. I set my first two subs at reference or flat. So playing reference is a breeze. Then I just added 4 more subs and whatever it ended up being over reference I kept as is.


----------



## Follz20

Now for something random..


This scene is from The Crazies where the tractor is running in the shed:

 


I found it very impressive ;P


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7620#post_23187117
> 
> 
> Yes, subs running 9 dBs hot. I set my first two subs at reference or flat. So playing reference is a breeze. Then I just added 4 more subs and whatever it ended up being over reference I kept as is.



wow, how many subs you got? but you just only tweaked the sub from the avr level trim right? where you located here in ny? maybe you can help me tweak my set up help fellow ny'rkers ?


----------



## MKtheater

I have this

 


They are running as one sub with one amp.


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7620#post_23187211
> 
> 
> I have this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are running as one sub with one amp.


holy cow!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7620#post_23186932
> 
> 
> I think its a bit misleading to say TDKR is filtered at 20hz. TDKR is a 30hz fest with only the loudest scenes breaking through the 30hz filter and even then you'd be lucky to get 25hz with decent volume. Reminded me of avengers with not as steep rolloff. Quite disappointing.
> 
> From a bass standpoint just watch the first scene of the movie which was not filtered. That scene is great and is demo material for sure.




Yeah, I watched all 3 of these Batman movies back to back to back one day over the holidays and If I had to rate them for not only LFE but overall audio quality as well, I thought TDK mix was the best of the 3. TDK had a better quality mix to my ears and was not just LOUD all the time which is how TDKR came off to some degree which made it feel less dynamic in comparison. Also while TDKR had a ton of bass and was a lot of fun IMO, the bass took on a generic quality after a while as it seemed like the same or similar effect used over and over which gave it a bit of a recycled quality. I enjoyed both and both were a lot of fun at reference in the HT, but there was clearly more care and attention to detail put into TDK vs TDKR to my ears as far as bass quality and the sound mix in general.


Watched a couple oldie, but still goodies last night with Serenity and Beowulf. Neither are 5 star, but both are still excellent LFE/audio tracks with some powerful low end moments when called for. The space battle in Serenity and the Dragon battle at the end of Beowulf are both demo worthy still IMO for audio in general with great LFE support, excellent dynamics and awesome surround action.


----------



## MKtheater

Yeah, The TDKR is like having the hospital explosion all the time and TDK had those cooler effects when the tumbler would drive by.


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7470#post_23161062
> 
> 
> I got 'em. Also graphed the dragon attack at the start of the movie and the awakening at the end.
> 
> 
> As expected, the LFE isn't "non existent." It's just all up high. Way up high. Someone loves their filtering WAY too much.
> 
> 
> Quantity's fine, as I could tell from the beating the horns were giving me on what was there. I think I'll go down to three stars, as I didn't quite realize how bad the filtering was, but really... the hype in this thread just drives me crazy sometimes. The subwoofers were on, I could tell they were on the whole movie, the LFE didn't just up and vanish thanks to the ridiculous filtering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And really... I would hope they bottom out the LFE before the extended edition goes on sale. I'd like the last two octaves of my horns' usable range to be fully utilized, please...


I am slightly confused...


I have heard from a guy that is testing out a new sub (in the UK) that Hobbit has quite a lot of bass!


Could the US and UK mixes be different, perhaps??



I've not seen any graphs, though, so can't provide any evidence for this postulation







lol


----------



## McStyvie

I have the UK version of the Hobbit, just got it yesterday and watched it last night(I bought the 3D version and it comes with the 2D version as well. I watched the 2D version as I have not yet upgraded to 3D...yet...). I can confirm that the bass is facking lacking big time.


What a disappointment. I know it has been beaten to death here but FFS, almost nothing under 40hz???? My experience definitely mirrors the graphs that OW has posted above.


I really wonder if the reviewer at Blu-Ray.com hast an HTIB...


> Quote:
> The LFE channel is forceful yet discerning, producing deep, resonant thooms and weighty low-end support.



WHAT? Did we watch the same movie??


----------



## Flageborg

Hi BassMonsters...


I am visiting Chicago/Milwaukee next week and plan to experience some REAL ULF/LFE cinema/hometheater/retail store...


Any suggestions?


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7600_100#post_23190626
> 
> 
> Hi BassMonsters...
> 
> 
> I am visiting Chicago/Milwaukee next week and plan to experience some REAL ULF/LFE cinema/hometheater/retail store...
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



Check out these threads for fellow AVS members willing to give a demo of their gear! Doesn't matter where you land in the US, there most likely will be someone close that is willing to give you demo of their system. Good luck!

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1354149/the-ill-demo-my-subwoofer-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/0_100 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1354492/the-ill-demo-my-speakers-for-other-enthusiasts-thread/0_100


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7620#post_23190582
> 
> 
> I have the UK version of the Hobbit, just got it yesterday and watched it last night(I bought the 3D version and it comes with the 2D version as well. I watched the 2D version as I have not yet upgraded to 3D...yet...). I can confirm that the bass is facking lacking big time.
> 
> 
> What a disappointment. I know it has been beaten to death here but FFS, almost nothing under 40hz???? My experience definitely mirrors the graphs that OW has posted above.
> 
> 
> I really wonder if the reviewer at Blu-Ray.com hast an HTIB...
> 
> WHAT? Did we watch the same movie??



I was wondering if there may be a difference between regions, or maybe even on the steelbook versions. All I know is my version lacks LFE!!! And it ain't beacuse of my set-up


----------



## FilmMixer

In regards to "The Hobbit" I suspect the LFE channel might be missing....


More to come......


----------



## desertdome




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7600_100#post_23191636
> 
> 
> In regards to "The Hobbit" I suspect the LFE channel might be missing....
> 
> 
> More to come......



Wow! I haven't seen it yet and was hoping to finally watch it in the next few weeks.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7620#post_23191636
> 
> 
> In regards to "The Hobbit" I suspect the LFE channel might be missing....
> 
> 
> More to come......



Interesting... I still have the ac3 file on the hard drive at home. Maybe I'll Hypercube it this afternoon without running it through bass redirection first. That'll at least answer the question for the DVD release.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7620#post_23191636
> 
> 
> In regards to "The Hobbit" I suspect the LFE channel might be missing....
> 
> 
> More to come......



Very very interesting!. Looking forward to your response regarding this movie, its seems unusually high filtered.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7620#post_23191822
> 
> 
> Interesting... I still have the ac3 file on the hard drive at home. Maybe I'll Hypercube it this afternoon without running it through bass redirection first. That'll at least answer the question for the DVD release.



Is the DVD better in the LFE department?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7620#post_23191839
> 
> 
> Is the DVD better in the LFE department?



I don't have a clue - I won't buy the movie on Blu-Ray until the extended version comes out.


----------



## Steve544

Surprised that the BD version of Das Boot isn't on here. It should have 5 stars for bass and is even slightly better than U-571 in terms of discreet usage as well as bass.

Steve


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve544*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7620#post_23192061
> 
> 
> Surprised that the BD version of Das Boot isn't on here. It should have 5 stars for bass and is even slightly better than U-571 in terms of discreet usage as well as bass.
> 
> Steve



Overall a much better movie as well. When it was re-released with an 8 channel soundtrack in 1997, I remember sitting on the edge of my seat watching on my modest home theater in a box system as the boat has intricacies you could feel like the water rushing in and LFE explosions.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7620#post_23191636
> 
> 
> In regards to "The Hobbit" I suspect the LFE channel might be missing....
> 
> 
> More to come......




Looking forward to your findings!


----------



## D.T.MIKE

Allot of use are looking fwd to your findings concerning "The Hobbit" FilmMixer, something definitely is amiss with the low-end of this soundtrack. There simply is no "weight" to the action that ULF sound brings to the stage like the sound and feel of very heavy falling rocks smashing to the ground and such. This draws me out of the movie and makes me almost feel like I am watching it on TV speakers.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7620#post_23191636
> 
> 
> In regards to "The Hobbit" I suspect the LFE channel might be missing....



Unless I did something wrong, the DVD does indeed have an LFE track. Here's the opening dragon attack without 80Hz bass redirection from the main channels. Processed via Hypercube once again via the UCA222 and AC3Filter.


Disabling bass redirection took a _lot_ away from this scene.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Oklawolf/media/Speakers/Waterfalls/hobbit1b_zps5c1ebaf5.jpg.html  

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Oklawolf/media/Speakers/Waterfalls/hobbit2b_zps69778da8.jpg.html


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7650#post_23193469
> 
> 
> Unless I did something wrong, the DVD does indeed have an LFE track. Here's the opening dragon attack without 80Hz bass redirection from the main channels. Processed via Hypercube once again via the UCA222 and AC3Filter.



I also confirmed there is indeed an LFE track on the BR.. however, it sounds like your graph (i.e. very low output, very little below 50Hz...)


Still more to come.


----------



## Steveo1234

Very much looking forward to more info from you!


----------



## McStyvie

Even still OW, 25HZ as the lowest is still severely lacking in the oomph department...

but better than 50 HZ!!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7650#post_23194720
> 
> 
> Even still OW, 25HZ as the lowest is still severely lacking in the oomph department...
> 
> but better than 50 HZ!!



Not at 50 dBs below reference.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7650#post_23194576
> 
> 
> I also confirmed there is indeed an LFE track on the BR.. however, it sounds like your graph (i.e. very low output, very little below 50Hz...)
> 
> 
> Still more to come.



Interesting stuff, at any rate. Looking forward to hearing what you find out










Never occurred to me to turn off bass redirection while I was watching it, or I suspect I'd be joining people at the "I thought my subs were turned off" party. Makes a big difference on this movie.


----------



## bowmah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7650#post_23195782
> 
> 
> Never occurred to me to turn off bass redirection while I was watching it



Do you mean setting speakers to large? Not sure I follow. Can you elaborate on what bass redirection is?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

In my case, it's an 80Hz crossover that sends all the bass from the main channels to the tapped horns










In other words, yeah... anyone setting their speakers to large with the Hobbit would leave their subs without a lot to do.


----------



## bowmah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7650#post_23196374
> 
> 
> In my case, it's an 80Hz crossover that sends all the bass from the main channels to the tapped horns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, yeah... anyone setting their speakers to large with the Hobbit would leave their subs without a lot to do.



But I am pretty sure users here who are set to small were still disappointed with low freq effects from The Hobbit no?


----------



## raistline

I am very disappointed with the LFE in The Hobbit: AUJ. The rest of the sound is pure excellence, I wonder how on earth they screwed the LFE up so badly. The bass hit hard and when needed in theaters.

Has anyone seen if DVD is any better?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7650#post_23196391
> 
> 
> But I am pretty sure users here who are set to small were still disappointed with low freq effects from The Hobbit no?



I have no idea who sets things to what settings. All I do know is I have a pair of THs that are more than capable of 125dB throughout their passband at LP, and they were obviously working. I could tell the low end under 40Hz was lacking, but there's no lack of that upper midbass slam in my system with this movie. And a lot of that was redirected from the main channels, because my mains can't handle below 80Hz with any authority.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7650#post_23196427
> 
> 
> I am very disappointed with the LFE in The Hobbit: AUJ. The rest of the sound is pure excellence, I wonder how on earth they screwed the LFE up so badly. The bass hit hard and when needed in theaters.
> 
> Has anyone seen if DVD is any better?



Yep. It isn't.


----------



## sivadselim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7650#post_23196391
> 
> 
> But I am pretty sure users here who are set to small were still disappointed with low freq effects from The Hobbit no?


I think he is just saying that it would sound really bad with no bass redirection (bass management).


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7650#post_23196391
> 
> 
> But I am pretty sure users here who are set to small were still disappointed with low freq effects from The Hobbit no?




Absolutely and VERY disappointed at that. I could tell my subs were certainly working, but I could also clearly tell something was WAY lacking which I suspected was extension.


Looking forward to what FilmMixer finds out.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7650#post_23196427
> 
> 
> I am very disappointed with the LFE in The Hobbit: AUJ. The rest of the sound is pure excellence, I wonder how on earth they screwed the LFE up so badly. The bass hit hard and when needed in theaters.
> 
> Has anyone seen if DVD is any better?



I agree with you on the blu ray, but not the theater experience (which could very well just be the particular theater I watched this in). LFE was relatively anemic in both the theater and the blu ray for me.


----------



## UofAZ1

Was looking through an issue of HT Magazine and it was mentioned that "The Hobbit" was the first movie mixed with the new Dolby "Atmos" codec and am wondering if this has anything to do with the lackluster bass. Just pondering mind you.


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UofAZ1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7600_100#post_23198363
> 
> 
> Was looking through an issue of HT Magazine and it was mentioned that "The Hobbit" was the first movie mixed with the new Dolby "Atmos" codec and am wondering if this has anything to do with the lackluster bass. Just pondering mind you.



Wasn't Brave mixed with the Dolby Atmos codec also?


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7620#post_23190626
> 
> 
> Hi BassMonsters...
> 
> 
> I am visiting Chicago/Milwaukee next week and plan to experience some REAL ULF/LFE cinema/hometheater/retail store...
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



I live in Chicago, but never shop locally. And I think you would be that impressed with my system.


Mark


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7650#post_23195437
> 
> 
> Not at 50 dBs below reference.



Sorry, I couldn't hear you...


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UofAZ1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7650#post_23198363
> 
> 
> Was looking through an issue of HT Magazine and it was mentioned that "The Hobbit" was the first movie mixed with the new Dolby "Atmos" codec and am wondering if this has anything to do with the lackluster bass. Just pondering mind you.



"The Hobbit" wan't the first film mixed in Atmos


It is a format, not a codec.


Regardless, it has nothing to do with what may or may not be wrong with the LFE on the home video release.


As a side note, Atmos has a 9.1 channel "bed" (LCR, LS array, RS array, LSB array,RSB array and new to the format Overhead L and R arrays..) In addition, you can have up to 118 discrete objects that can be placed into any ot the 62 full range channel outputs (and by full range I mean 5 full range channles behind the screen LCR LE RE or bass managed speakers in the audiorium..) Becuase the objects are panned in real time during playback, the rendering engine will play the pans back optimally no matter how many channels you have... the more channles obviously, the smoother the pan...)


Our renovated Atmos dubbing stage has 58 discrete channels..


In addition to all of these other changes, the surround / in the "sphere" speakers can be bass managed to extend fairly low, and are individually capable of 105 SPL each..


----------



## SmokenAshes

Which U-571 to get? There are 2 Blurays on Amazon. One has dolby digital 5.1 and the other has DTS. One of the blurays has the dvd combo and that one has the Dolby.


----------



## Joshjp

Get either one, they both have dts-hd master audio


----------



## detroit1

U571 sounds excellent on blu-ray ! the popping explosions early and the depth charges later are great


----------



## nube

Flageborg,


In addition to the audition thread somebody else mentioned, I strongly, STRONGLY recommend visiting both Mark Seaton and Jeff Permanian. You're going to be in the area to visit both, and I know they like to demo stuff. Bring your best demo scenes/discs/files and I'm sure they'll be able to accommodate you. But, call them now to make a reservation.


Also, you might look up some of the big LMS Ultra setups that people in WI have. I think there are a few from the DIY forum that have spectacular setups and might be willing to give a demo.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7650#post_23200181
> 
> 
> Which U-571 to get? There are 2 Blurays on Amazon. One has dolby digital 5.1 and the other has DTS. One of the blurays has the dvd combo and that one has the Dolby.



Get the Home Theater Demo V.2 from this forum for free instead. It has the U571 scene and many, many more. All for the cost of an 8$ 50GB Blu Ray (you need a burner )


----------



## McStyvie

BTW - is Game of Thrones II worth mentioning here at all? Deciding on whether to buy it...all reviews point to fantastic AQ and PQ, but is there any bass?


----------



## xMEATx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7650#post_23201532
> 
> 
> BTW - is Game of Thrones II worth mentioning here at all? Deciding on whether to buy it...all reviews point to fantastic AQ and PQ, but is there any bass?



There is...it is on disk 9 of the series, the wildfire attack. Very impressive on my system.


----------



## Torqdog

I haven't seen any mention of Prometheus. The opening scene and the one where the alien spaceship unsuccesffully tries to leave the planet sure get things rockin in the Cave.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xMEATx*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7650#post_23202272
> 
> 
> There is...it is on disk 9 of the series, the wildfire attack. Very impressive on my system.



Good to hear! Thanks!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7650#post_23200876
> 
> 
> U571 sounds excellent on blu-ray ! the popping explosions early and the depth charges later are great



What a sleeper! Great moments for sound but bad movie IMHO


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7650#post_23201497
> 
> 
> Get the Home Theater Demo V.2 from this forum for free instead. It has the U571 scene and many, many more. All for the cost of an 8$ 50GB Blu Ray (you need a burner )



Link please I want one!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7680#post_23202523
> 
> 
> Link please I want one!


 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1283375/home-theater-demo-disc-version-2-0 


Have fun!


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7680#post_23202542
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1283375/home-theater-demo-disc-version-2-0
> 
> 
> Have fun!



Here's a better one. I suggest downloading the torrent and burning it yourself unless you have a good network media player that can do the HD codecs and bitstream PCM.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1412846/the-ultimate-bass-demo-disc#post_22077275


----------



## HeffeMusic

Hello,

I see you are discussing older top tier LFE movies. I have to add Terminator Salvation to this discussion! With out a doubt one of the Top ten, maybe top 5 sounding movies (blue ray) in my collection. If you haven't experienced this movie yet I advise you to jump on it!


----------



## detroit1

yes Terminator Salvation is one of the best sounding blu-ray movies on the market. People should be talking about that movie more. Multiple great demo scenes in that movie


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Terminator Salvation has great audio and I always fast forward to the big robot attack scene. Curious, what do you guys rate a movie like Lockout for LFE?


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BornSlippyZ*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7680#post_23203500
> 
> 
> Terminator Salvation has great audio and I always fast forward to the big robot attack scene. Curious, what do you guys rate a movie like Lockout for LFE?



Yes powerful sound, just saw Olympus and thought the sound could have been better, good action movie the Blu ray my be better?


----------



## newc33

Anyone know how low the emp grenades on cod black ops 2?


----------



## josay

^^ I've been curious myself w/ those EMPs. The actual perk feels lower and longer. Anyone? Please. ;-)


----------



## newc33

Ya IV noticed that about the actuall perk. They make my windows rattle pretty good-


----------



## jeremymak

guys,


did u check on the sinister?

curious on such horror movie


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7680#post_23204383
> 
> 
> Ya IV noticed that about the actuall perk. They make my windows rattle pretty good-



+1


----------



## ambesolman

Ordered the demo bluray part 2 from mrvideo and watched just the LFE demo scenes today. This thing is awesome! The scenes are categorized into LFE, Visuals and Surround. It's obvious that A LOT of work went into editing and organizing everything because it shows. It was worth every penny to have all this great material in one place that I can use to show off my setup. Highly recommended and great job! Thanks again!


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7680#post_23208159
> 
> 
> Ordered the demo bluray part 2 from mrvideo and watched just the LFE demo scenes today. This thing is awesome! The scenes are categorized into LFE, Visuals and Surround. It's obvious that A LOT of work went into editing and organizing everything because it shows. It was worth every penny to have all this great material in one place that I can use to show off my setup. Highly recommended and great job! Thanks again!



What movie are you actually referring to?


----------



## Jindrak

It's not a movie, it's a demo disc that was done by ScubaSteve but is no longer available.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7650#post_23200980
> 
> 
> I strongly, STRONGLY recommend visiting both Mark Seaton and Jeff Permanian. You're going to be in the area to visit both, and I know they like to demo stuff. Bring your best demo scenes/discs/files and I'm sure they'll be able to accommodate you.



Thank you....anyone have adresses/phonenumbers/mailadress?

I'm about to bag my top 500 demofiles(500GB USB3 HD) along with camera and stuff, and hope to experience a fun hometheater in Chicago area


----------



## Jindrak

You could always go to their websites, look at their contact numbers, and call them.......


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jindrak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7680#post_23208376
> 
> 
> It's not a movie, it's a demo disc that was done by ScubaSteve but is no longer available.



I beg to differ. I downloaded it not two weeks ago and it is absolutely stunning.



Link is in post 8

HT Demo Version 2


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7680#post_23205634
> 
> 
> guys,
> 
> 
> did u check on the sinister?
> 
> curious on such horror movie



The film was good and very good lfe!


----------



## Flageborg

So much for "....the legends are true......Giants....Stoooooone Giants..."










Hobbit - Chapter 21


----------



## Elrowyn

If anyone has the ability to make these, I would love a LFE demo bluray but don't think a bluray burner hardware and software liscense is worth it for just one disc. If you can burn these yourself or know of a place to purchase one I would appreciate a PM. I have a few of these top movies but a demo disc would be amazing.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Sa


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elrowyn*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7680#post_23209981
> 
> 
> If anyone has the ability to make these, I would love a LFE demo bluray but don't think a bluray burner hardware and software liscense is worth it for just one disc. If you can burn these yourself or know of a place to purchase one I would appreciate a PM. I have a few of these top movies but a demo disc would be amazing.


me too


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elrowyn*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7680#post_23209981 If anyone has the ability to make these, I would love a LFE demo bluray but don't think a bluray burner hardware and software liscense is worth it for just one disc. If you can burn these yourself or know of a place to purchase one I would appreciate a PM. I have a few of these top movies but a demo disc would be amazing.


So would I


----------



## tboe77

See here:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1412846/the-ultimate-bass-demo-disc


----------



## bowmah

I feel nauseous after 30 min of demo'ing. http://www.avsforum.com/t/1283375/home-theater-demo-disc-version-2-0/1560#post_23211138 


Also, if you have an HTPC, you won't need to burn a Blu-Ray disc. Play the m2ts files directly. Just WOW! . ! . !


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7650#post_23200980
> 
> 
> In addition to the audition thread somebody else mentioned, I strongly, STRONGLY recommend visiting both Mark Seaton and Jeff Permanian. You're going to be in the area to visit both, and I know they like to demo stuff. Bring your best demo scenes/discs/files and I'm sure they'll be able to accommodate you. But, call them now to make a reservation.



Once again, thank you. Mailed my request to both Mark And Jeff - got answer from both within an hour - impressive!

Crossing my fingers....for a possible experience within the next week


----------



## tvuong

Bowmah, What program do you play it with?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7680#post_23211142
> 
> 
> Play the m2ts files directly. Just WOW! . ! . !



Who needs a disc....these are modern times










Picture of my player with Bluray-demo USB-stick


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7680#post_23211324
> 
> 
> Who needs a disc....these are modern times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of my player with Bluray-demo USB-stick



Good call!







I did not even think of putting this on a thumb drive for some reason. Thanks!


----------



## bowmah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7680#post_23211311
> 
> 
> Bowmah, What program do you play it with?



I use XBMC. Make sure you go through audio setup and tell it if you are on 5.1 / 7.1 etc...


----------



## bowmah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7680#post_23211324
> 
> 
> Who needs a disc....these are modern times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of my player with Bluray-demo USB-stick



Nice. Not sure if anyone has a large enough (50GB) thumb drive. And pretty sure most if not all the files are less than 4GB each so there is no Fat32 / NTFS issue with the blu-ray players recognizing the thumb drives. Is your drive large enough to hold all contents? If so, do you get the nice menu then? My guess is Yes since all the folders are in the right place.


----------



## jjl4004

Just got Lego Star Wars, The Empire Strikes out. Yeah, I know...but my 4 and 3 year old boys (and their father) like Star Wars, so I picked it up. Really cheesy (on purpose) but it has some really nice, deep bass. Hopefully somebody else out there is as dorky as me and likes it too!


----------



## nube

I play back demo files through a network media player from a major manufacturer. Pretty decent for $50 and the cost of HDDs.


Also, that movie Sinister is pretty bad, but does have a few nice ULF moments. The mix was overall pretty decent, though the movie was loaded with the ubiquitous pop-around-the-corner-REALLY-EFFING-LOUD moments so common in bad thrillers/horror. The movie wasn't scary at all - it was tired and formulaic. But, again, some really sweet bass moments.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23212832
> 
> 
> I play back demo files through a network media player from a major manufacturer. Pretty decent for $50 and the cost of HDDs.
> 
> 
> Also, that movie Sinister is pretty bad, but does have a few nice ULF moments. The mix was overall pretty decent, though the movie was loaded with the ubiquitous pop-around-the-corner-REALLY-EFFING-LOUD moments so common in bad thrillers/horror. The movie wasn't scary at all - it was tired and formulaic. But, again, some really sweet bass moments.



Funny how subjective movies can be. Me, the GF and her daughter loved the movie and it scared the $hit out of us! Fun audio/bass track as well.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23212903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23212832
> 
> 
> I play back demo files through a network media player from a major manufacturer. Pretty decent for $50 and the cost of HDDs.
> 
> 
> Also, that movie Sinister is pretty bad, but does have a few nice ULF moments. The mix was overall pretty decent, though the movie was loaded with the ubiquitous pop-around-the-corner-REALLY-EFFING-LOUD moments so common in bad thrillers/horror. The movie wasn't scary at all - it was tired and formulaic. But, again, some really sweet bass moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how subjective movies can be. Me, the GF and her daughter loved the movie and it scared the $hit out of us! Fun audio/bass track as well.
Click to expand...


+1 my wife and watched it twice.


----------



## jeremymak

thx, dude

at least bass is good in Sinister


----------



## Fresh Air 516

Whats up everyone. I watched Prometheus blu-ray last night and had some low spots when any space ship was present It shook my whole house and reminded me of the magneto spots in XMFC. anyone else feel the same?


Love this thread.


----------



## bowmah

Hey Fresh, was Prometheus freaky? Heard it may scare some people.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23224606
> 
> 
> Hey Fresh, was Prometheus freaky? Heard it may scare some people.



You should try the movie "triangle" if you want something relatively freaky and with lots of low bass.


----------



## eujin209

Watched Live Free or Die Hard on blu-ray a few hours ago. Good god It has some great moments!


One scene in particular is when they are in the tunnel and a car is barreling at them overhead...Idk what frequency it hit, but I'm sure it it had to be below 30 because that part had my house shaking! Good stuff!


----------



## SARHENTO

Sold my PB 13ULTRA BASH AMP two days ago after I demoed MASTER AND COMMANDER to the buyer. He never had second thought about the sub after hearing the CREAKING of the ship and the CANON BLAST.


----------



## SARHENTO

Perhaps my sense of hearing is playing tricks on me but the DVD version of MASTER AND COMMANDER seems to render the sound with more clarity and LFE than the Blu ray. Anyone else noticed that?


----------



## PioManiac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SARHENTO*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23225141
> 
> 
> Perhaps my sense of hearing is playing tricks on me but the DVD version of MASTER AND COMMANDER seems to render the sound with more clarity and LFE than the Blu ray. Anyone else noticed that?



Yes, it was noted shortly after the Bluray version was released,

And why the list on page 1 states "dts DVD" right after the title.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LetoAtreides82*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/270#post_20598115
> 
> 
> Master And Commander (blu-ray, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rolloff begins at 38hz


----------



## Fresh Air 516




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23224606
> 
> 
> Hey Fresh, was Prometheus freaky? Heard it may scare some people.


Bowman it was not that freak actually compared to aliens I find the movie lacking however the bass is awesome and I think that it will end up with either 4 or 4.5 stars after it is said and done.


----------



## landshark1

Anyone has any opinion for Jack Reacher yet? Or it's nobody gets their hands on it yet?


----------



## SARHENTO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PioManiac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23225193
> 
> 
> Yes, it was noted shortly after the Bluray version was released,
> 
> And why the list on page 1 states "dts DVD" right after the title.



Thanks so much. I appreciate the response. Any other titles you know that are better in DVD than Blu ray when it comes to sound? Are these titles indicated as such on page 1 list and if so, how can I tell?


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Watching Sunshine and man this soundtrack is awesome! Great bass and other sounds through out the entire film!


----------



## bowmah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fresh Air 516*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23225247
> 
> 
> Bowman it was not that freak actually compared to aliens I find the movie lacking however the bass is awesome and I think that it will end up with either 4 or 4.5 stars after it is said and done.


Thanks appreciate the info and Ashi, I am trying to avoid freaky movies lol


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23224606
> 
> 
> Hey Fresh, was Prometheus freaky? Heard it may scare some people.



Prometheus is a cool movie to watch if you like Alien, I know the pseudo intellectual critics did like it but I though it was entertaining and the sound is a +5 in my book! Not that scary!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PioManiac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23225193
> 
> 
> Yes, it was noted shortly after the Bluray version was released, And why the list on page 1 states "dts DVD" right after the title.



Master & Commander; Really the DVD sound track is better or just the Bass!


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *landshark1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23225290
> 
> 
> Anyone has any opinion for Jack Reacher yet? Or it's nobody gets their hands on it yet?


I'm wondering too. Over here , the gun shots were emphasized.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23227583
> 
> 
> Prometheus is a cool movie to watch if you like Alien, I know the pseudo intellectual critics did like it but I though it was entertaining and *the sound is a +5 in my book!* Not that scary!


+1

The part where the alien spaceship unsuccessfully tries to leave the planet was epic.


----------



## pitviper33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SARHENTO*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23225350
> 
> 
> Thanks so much. I appreciate the response. Any other titles you know that are better in DVD than Blu ray when it comes to sound? Are these titles indicated as such on page 1 list and if so, how can I tell?


I don't believe there are any other titles well known to have been so neutered during the conversion to blu ray. You can basically reach for the blu ray with confidence you're getting the best version available for every movie out there except for M&C.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23230305
> 
> 
> I don't believe there are any other titles well known to have been so neutered during the conversion to blu ray. You can basically reach for the blu ray with confidence you're getting the best version available for every movie out there except for M&C.



Top of my head Armageddon was neutered and so was Apollo13.............I got both versions and the bluray lacked a lot of bass. It's almost like they are just caring about PQ quality and dialing the AQ quality down on blurays..........**** this ****!


----------



## pitviper33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23230315
> 
> 
> Top of my head Armageddon was neutered and so was Apollo13.............I got both versions and the bluray lacked a lot of bass. It's almost like they are just caring about PQ quality and dialing the AQ quality down on blurays..........**** this ****!


Well shoot. I knew someone would correct me if I was wrong. And it sure didn't take long!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23230305
> 
> 
> I don't believe there are any other titles well known to have been so neutered during the conversion to blu ray. You can basically reach for the blu ray with confidence you're getting the best version available for every movie out there except for M&C.



Maybe they will release a new version remastered!


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23230294
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> The part where the alien spaceship unsuccessfully tries to leave the planet was epic.



+2 I saw this in IMAX 3D and the amount of bass was literally gut wrenching, I had never experienced LFE like that before. It was the major motivator for me to upgrade to dual subs.


----------



## SergeantYnot

I re-watched scenes from Saving Private Ryan...that has got to be the WW2 reference movie for audio and LFE. Some of those tank scenes are earth moving alone.


----------



## wse

The hobbit, what a disappointment!


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23232029
> 
> 
> The hobbit, what a disappointment!


Probably just because you replaced your diamond surrounds


----------



## kemiza

I saw Oblivion at Imax this weekend. The bass was crazy!!! It should make a nice bluray demo when it comes out.


----------



## manonfire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7740#post_23232374
> 
> 
> I saw Oblivion at Imax this weekend. The bass was crazy!!! It should make a nice bluray demo when it comes out.


+1


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23231483
> 
> 
> I re-watched scenes from Saving Private Ryan...that has got to be the WW2 reference movie for audio and LFE. Some of those tank scenes are earth moving alone.



Bluray or dvd?


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7740#post_23233323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23231483
> 
> 
> I re-watched scenes from Saving Private Ryan...that has got to be the WW2 reference movie for audio and LFE. Some of those tank scenes are earth moving alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluray or dvd?
Click to expand...




On the bluray iirc it had lots of mid bass but I think the plane at end had the lowest content. Overall it had little ulf.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7740#post_23233323
> 
> 
> Bluray or dvd?



Technically, it was a bluray 1080p rip, but with a lossy DTS soundtrack.


----------



## asere

The animated 9 is a must see for the film and also the LFE. Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## SARHENTO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7740#post_23235569
> 
> 
> The animated 9 is a must see for the film and also the LFE. Awesome!!!!!!



+1

I'm surprised there's not much discussion on this film here.


----------



## detroit1

9 is one of the best sounding blu-ray's out there. The early war memory scene is great. Great Bass and Great Highs


----------



## McStyvie

9 has been discussed here a plenty and I totally agree... Freaking awesome. It definitely deserves the five star rating


----------



## lunxbox

The new television series Hannibal has some deep bass every time the main character enters the mind of the killer at a crime scene. Reminds me of the pulse scene.


----------



## asere

American Horror Story and Asylum had deep bass too!


----------



## lunxbox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7700_100#post_23237341
> 
> 
> American Horror Story and Asylum had deep bass too!



Yes. An excellent show too.


----------



## Fresh Air 516




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23230294
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> The part where the alien spaceship unsuccessfully tries to leave the planet was epic.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7710#post_23231479
> 
> 
> +2 I saw this in IMAX 3D and the amount of bass was literally gut wrenching, I had never experienced LFE like that before. It was the major motivator for me to upgrade to dual subs.


+3 I stand corrected! had to watch it again and take my receiver off of my neighbors profile because I have knocked some stuff off of their walls before and Prometheus is definitely a +5. Had been watching movies on that setting so long I forgot how low my sub really went...cant wait to transfer back to the states.


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fresh Air 516*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7740#post_23237598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +3 I stand corrected! had to watch it again and take my receiver off of my neighbors profile because I have knocked some stuff off of their walls before and Prometheus is definitely a +5. Had been watching movies on that setting so long I forgot how low my sub really went...cant wait to transfer back to the states.



What do u mean by Prometheus was +5 ? Is that like the original audio is already +5dbs?


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7740#post_23237972
> 
> 
> What do u mean by Prometheus was +5 ? Is that like the original audio is already +5dbs?


"+5" means it's better than 5 on a 5 scale. No dbs involved other than the devastation from so much LFE.


----------



## spidey.joe80

Jack reacher is pretty good on bass. I enjoyed the movie too. I graphed one scene which had content to 10hz
 

car chase scene.


----------



## newc33

OK i thought ubwere reffering to how some movies seem a lot louder than others. Lol stupid question


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7740#post_23238179
> 
> 
> OK i thought ubwere reffering to how some movies seem a lot louder than others. *Lol stupid question*


Nah, no stupid questions, just uninformed inquiries. I've had similar misunderstandings many times in my life and am still standing. LOL


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7740#post_23232075 Probably just because you replaced your diamond surrounds


Not yet


----------



## landshark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7740#post_23238152
> 
> 
> Jack reacher is pretty good on bass. I enjoyed the movie too. I graphed one scene which had content to 10hz
> 
> 
> car chase scene.


Great! I'm looking forward to it next month.


----------



## McStyvie

Wow, good news on JR, love the books and didn't get to see the film in the cinema. How were the shoot out scenes? Blu-ray review says they were epic, but then they also said the LFE in the Hobbit was authoritative lol...


----------



## eujin209

Just got done watching Men: First Class blu-ray. So many great lfe moments!


I forget what scene, but at one point me and my wife looked at each other and was like


----------



## eujin209




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eujin209*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7740#post_23239016
> 
> 
> Just got done watching Men: First Class blu-ray. So many great lfe moments!
> 
> 
> I forget what scene, but at one point me and my wife looked at each other and was like



X-Men*


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7740#post_23238947
> 
> 
> Wow, good news on JR, love the books and didn't get to see the film in the cinema. How were the shoot out scenes? Blu-ray review says they were epic, but then they also said the LFE in the Hobbit was authoritative lol...


It is an okay movie with not much action.


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eujin209*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7740#post_23239023
> 
> 
> X-Men*



That movie knocked my lens out of its lens shift position. The picture on the screen dropped about 6 inches. I thought my projector was falling.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7740#post_23240505
> 
> 
> That movie knocked my lens out of its lens shift position. The picture on the screen dropped about 6 inches. I thought my projector was falling.


Bet that made you pucker up!


----------



## bori

What happened to the bass in the Hobbit. It has none. I have Conquest it barely did anything.


Sent from the TermiNOTEr! ;-)


----------



## eujin209




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7740#post_23240505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eujin209*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7740#post_23239023
> 
> 
> X-Men*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That movie knocked my lens out of its lens shift position. The picture on the screen dropped about 6 inches. I thought my projector was falling.
Click to expand...


Lol, I could only imagine. That's nuts!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7740#post_23240505
> 
> 
> That movie knocked my lens out of its lens shift position. The picture on the screen dropped about 6 inches. I thought my projector was falling.




I am surprised this topic has not been discussed more, especially with some of the sub setups on this forum which far exceed mine. Even with my 4 SVS subs, I have had countless LFE heavy films knock out my manual lens projectors over the years, most recently my fairly new BenQ W7000. With my other manual lens units, I have always solved the issue with some foam padding between the lens and projector body which did a good enough job stabilizing it so there was minimal movement (still not perfect). With the way this 7000 lens is situated though, there is no room to do that, so in order to solve the issue I have to jam toothpicks into the lens shift joystick area which again solves the issue good enough, but not quite perfect as I still have to readjust the lens at times. I also use a RS45 as a second 2d only projector which is mounted in the closet behind the HT which shoots through a hole in the wall, but due to not as much LFE exposure since only the front gets hit combined with the motorized optics (along with the vibration absorbing sorbothene feet) I get VERY little movement with the lens which is nice.


What projector are you using out of curiosity SmokenAshes?


It would be interesting to start up a dedicated thread on this topic though as I would love to know how people have ended up solving this issue in their setups. Like I mentioned, foam padding and/or toothpicks are the best solutions I have found so far along with Sorbothene pads and/or feet to help kill the vibrations. Needless to say, this can be VERY annoying though when you have a lot of LFE in your room (certainly a good problem to have though







).


----------



## MKtheater

Toe,

I had to change my whole soffit and projector setup due to the bass. At first I kept knocking the lens down and the picture shifted about 1/4th down the screen. I put acoustic foam(I had some lying around) in between the lens gaps and it fixed that problem. Then I noticed that my picture fell half way off the screen and I knocked my projector out of the soffit shelf it was standing on. I actually had to ceiling mount the projector and decouple it from the walls. Now I just get the usual slight screen shaking since my subs are all behind the screen. You can't notice it unless there is writing or subtitles.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7770#post_23241278
> 
> 
> Toe,
> 
> I had to change my whole soffit and projector setup due to the bass. At first I kept knocking the lens down and the picture shifted about 1/4th down the screen. I put acoustic foam(I had some lying around) in between the lens gaps and it fixed that problem. Then I noticed that my picture fell half way off the screen and I knocked my projector out of the soffit shelf it was standing on. I actually had to ceiling mount the projector and decouple it from the walls. Now I just get the usual slight screen shaking since my subs are all behind the screen. You can't notice it unless there is writing or subtitles.



Thanks for sharing and I could only imagine some of the measures that have to be taken with a sub setup of your caliber or similar just knowing what I have had to go through with my relatively modest setup. It would be interesting to start a thread on this topic, or maybe this has been discussed in the past but I missed it?


What projector or projectors have you used over the years? If any of them had a motorized lens, did you also have less issues vs a manual lens? The two motorized lens units I have used have fared much better in general as the lens just seems more stable overall. I am a bit surprised there is not a bit more care taken in this part of the design/development of these projectors since subwoofers and LFE are obviously a big part of the HT experience for a lot of people.


----------



## audiofan1

Guys and Gals! there is good reason as to why "Flight of the Phoenix" is on the bass list and I don't know how I missed this one, but glad over the weeks its been mentioned more than once. The very nature of the bass here is what I refer to as untouched from the original and the same goes for the rest of the sound track as well! The sound is simply raw and full and weighty and thanks to a proper setup I heard it in all its glory. There are more than enough moments in this one to call one a favorite, and be sure your sub is placed well and can produce clean bass as this flick will show you if you got the goods to get it done right










If you got a short list for bass movies , this bad boy needs to slide to the top of your Queue!


----------



## SARHENTO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7770#post_23243009
> 
> 
> Guys and Gals! there is good reason as to why "Flight of the Phoenix" is on the bass list and I don't know how I missed this one, but glad over the weeks its been mentioned more than once. The very nature of the bass here is what I refer to as untouched from the original and the same goes for the rest of the sound track as well! The sound is simply raw and full and weighty and thanks to a proper setup I heard it in all its glory. There are more than enough moments in this one to call one a favorite, and be sure your sub is placed well and can produce clean bass as this flick will show you if you got the goods to get it done right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you got a short list for bass movies , this bad boy needs to slide to the top of your Queue!



A definite +1.


----------



## MKtheater

FOTP is one of my go to demos, all the time.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7770#post_23243009
> 
> 
> Guys and Gals! there is good reason as to why "Flight of the Phoenix" is on the bass list and I don't know how I missed this one, but glad over the weeks its been mentioned more than once. The very nature of the bass here is what I refer to as untouched from the original and the same goes for the rest of the sound track as well! The sound is simply raw and full and weighty and thanks to a proper setup I heard it in all its glory. There are more than enough moments in this one to call one a favorite, and be sure your sub is placed well and can produce clean bass as this flick will show you if you got the goods to get it done right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you got a short list for bass movies , this bad boy needs to slide to the top of your Queue!



How have you missed this one until now!?







Yeah, the plane crash scene in particular is an absolute classic and as demo worthy as they come for bass/sound.


----------



## SmokenAshes

I use a Epson 8350 projector. Mine is bolted to the ceiling, so it takes allot to get it shaking.


(spoilers)


The scene that it happened is when Magneto was levitating the dead guy (sorry I forgot his name, Sebastian?) out of the broken up sub.


----------



## caloyzki

can anybody can recomment a blu ray movies that i can demo for my subwoofer? one of my friend will come to listen to my set up. maybe you guys can recommend which movie/s should i rent at redbox? thanks.


----------



## McStyvie

Page 1,any of the five star movies


----------



## caloyzki

did anybody know which track or part i can try my bass from underworld awakening?


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7700_100#post_23246019
> 
> 
> did anybody know which track or part i can try my bass from underworld awakening?



The first scene with the super werewolf down in the vampire lair.


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7770#post_23246081
> 
> 
> The first scene with the super werewolf down in the vampire lair.


THANKS. i will try that tonight, thats the only scene on that movie?


----------



## duc135

IIRC that whole movie is a bass fest. The scenes with the super werewolf are the best, but the whole movie is pretty good. It doesn't dig super deep, but there's gobs of what it does have.


----------



## holt7153

I like when the pods emerge and the Balrog escapes on the light cycle then gets hit by the cannonball.


----------



## bowmah

What is iirc?


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7770#post_23246290
> 
> 
> What is iirc?


If I recall/remember correctly

http://www.gaarde.org/acronyms/?lookup=A


----------



## bowmah

I knew I saw that somewhere. lol Thought IIRC was a movie name! Doh!


----------



## SmokenAshes

Just saw Oblivion at an IMAX. Movie has potential, I don't think it has allot of ULF but does have allot of mud bass slam in the chest feel.


----------



## SmokenAshes

Something I want to add (possible spoilers about Oblivion.)


I watched this at an IMAX in Panama City Beach and its near some small amusement rides or whatever. Anyways I come out of the IMAX and I hear a loud horn and a ride starting. Well it sounded EXACTLY like a drone and I was like WTF!


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7770#post_23245838
> 
> 
> can anybody can recomment a blu ray movies that i can demo for my subwoofer? one of my friend will come to listen to my set up. maybe you guys can recommend which movie/s should i rent at redbox? thanks.




While it is not at the Redbox I suggest sometime you go out and get the animated film 9. The film has some serious LFE and depending on room mode, size and the type of sub you have the film has been used as a sub test demo and it can drop as low as 10hz.


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7770#post_23247846
> 
> 
> While it is not at the Redbox I suggest sometime you go out and get the animated film 9. The film has some serious LFE and depending on room mode, size and the type of sub you have the film has been used as a sub test demo and it can drop as low as 10hz.


thanks. what the the correct title for the movie? i couldnt find it on ebay.


is this the right one? http://www.bestbuy.com/site/9.+%28Bby%29+-+Blu-ray+Disc/8821176.p?id=2669157&skuId=8821176&st=9&lp=6&cp=1


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7770#post_23248151
> 
> 
> thanks. what the the correct title for the movie? i couldnt find it on ebay.



9


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7770#post_23248151
> 
> 
> is this the right one? http://www.bestbuy.com/site/9.+%28Bby%29+-+Blu-ray+Disc/8821176.p?id=2669157&skuId=8821176&st=9&lp=6&cp=1



That's the one, and apparently decently priced at BB for the BD.


----------



## caloyzki

ok thanks. i will purchase now at BB. any idea which scene has a best part to demo the subwoofer?


----------



## eNoize

IIRC, any scene with the mechanical cat creature and towards the end when characters fight the giant spider machine.


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7770#post_23248315
> 
> 
> IIRC, any scene with the mechanical cat creature and towards the end when characters fight the giant spider machine.


THANKS.


----------



## McStyvie

The war scene at the beginning is fun too


----------



## Steveo1234

artillery fire at the end of the movie was my fav part of "9"


----------



## holt7153

I avoided "9" for a while thinking it's a kids type movie but it's really not. Nice surround sound as well and a good movie overall.


----------



## audiofan1

Can someone give me a good reason why the "Haunting" hasn't been released yet on blu ray ? it's the one movie I dream of trying on my current setup and was my goto movie for both impact and room shuttering lows










meanwhile I'm going to revisit "Cloverfield" this weekend ! though for the most part I can't stand the way it was filmed i do remember the more than reference LFE soundtrack and should be fun !


----------



## caloyzki

Just purchased 9 from ebay. Waiting til i get it next week and demo my dual sub.


----------



## Goride




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holt7153*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7770#post_23246252
> 
> 
> I like when the pods emerge and the Balrog escapes on the light cycle then gets hit by the cannonball.




What are you referring to?


----------



## PioManiac


Only the Best Bass demo Bluray Evar!!!!

 

WOTRmT&C

 

 

War Of The Rings meets Tron & Commander


----------



## coolcat4843

Can someone please post a _Spectrum Labs Waterfall Graph_ of _*Independence Day*_ from the BD?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holt7153*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7770#post_23246252
> 
> 
> I like when the pods emerge and the Balrog escapes on the light cycle then gets hit by the cannonball.



Clever humor...i love it.


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goride*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800#post_23249831
> 
> 
> What are you referring to?



Just bored at work yesterday and having fun with a certain poster who doesn't believe in the "search" function here on AVS


----------



## nube

Jack Reacher had very little bass, and what little it had sounded high in the range. There was one scene that reminded me of F'ing Irene...oh wait, that was last night's viewing of The Day After Tomorrow. Sorry!


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800_100#post_23252890
> 
> 
> Jack Reacher had very little bass, and what little it had sounded high in the range. There was one scene that reminded me of *F'ing Irene*...oh wait, that was last night's viewing of The Day After Tomorrow. Sorry!



IREEEEENE!


----------



## landshark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800#post_23253323
> 
> 
> IREEEEENE!































I guess I'll need another demo again bud!!


----------



## jlpowell84

Well I watched Flight of the Phoenix since I got my new 7.1 system with a HSU VTF15h subwoofer. Some good bass for sure. Also when they were flying through the storm was good surround effects. Once when the plane flew right at you and passed my roommate followed it through the room and jumped! I love it!


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *landshark1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800#post_23253442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll need another demo again bud!!



Almost looks like some poltergeist action lol


----------



## wse

I rented the Hobbit from Netflix the only audio was in stereo! That's not good at all, any one else with that problem?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800#post_23254509
> 
> 
> I rented the Hobbit from Netflix the only audio was in stereo! That's not good at all, any one else with that problem?



That was a big wtf I'm sure.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Lol at Popalock's door! That is pretty rad!


----------



## landshark1

I shown Popalock's clip to my wife this morning, and told her: "Honey, remember Popalock's HT? Look what his subs could do! That's awesome!" and she just said: "I don't need my door do that. In fact, I don't WANT my door to that." End of conversation....  


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800#post_23254509
> 
> 
> I rented the Hobbit from Netflix the only audio was in stereo! That's not good at all, any one else with that problem?


Yeah, the LFE was a known "issue" on the new Hobbit. However, besides lacking in the LFE, the sound (sound stage, surround use, etc.) isn't all that bad IMHO.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *landshark1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800#post_23254887
> 
> 
> Yeah, the LFE was a known "issue" on the new Hobbit. However, besides lacking in the LFE, the sound (sound stage, surround use, etc.) isn't all that bad IMHO.



So I guess I had a defective Blu ray!


----------



## jlpowell84

How many of you have you sub or subs firing into a wall, turned around or whatever. I've had my HSU VTF 15h for a few months and have just recently flipped it firing into a corner. What are your thoughts?


----------



## jlpowell84

^also from a technical standpoint what does it actually do?


----------



## GPM

It turns it into a quasi- 4th [sealed] or 6th [vented] order band-pass or even 8th order if a tapped sub, any of which can be good or bad depending on a number of factors, so one pretty much has to just experiment with the gap and XO point/slope to find out if there's any real or at least some subjective improvement in overall system performance. Also, adding a top plate to seal it against the corner can sometimes be beneficial, in essence creating a crude compression loaded mid-bass corner horn.


GM


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *landshark1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800_100#post_23253442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll need another demo again bud!!



Yeah man... Give me a few weeks to get a few electrical issues straightened out and you and the wifey are welcome to come by anytime!











That was only half of my subs active...lolz


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800#post_23255392
> 
> 
> How many of you have you sub or subs firing into a wall, turned around or whatever. I've had my HSU VTF 15h for a few months and have just recently flipped it firing into a corner. What are your thoughts?


I recently turned my Rythmik FV15HP which is similar to your HSU (15" front firing/front ported) towards the corner. In my less than ideal square (24x24x10) room (5800 cu/ft) with the sub ~3 feet out from the corner, turning it towards the corner flattened my frequency curve considerably.


The only way for you to truly assess your situation is to measure frequency responses with an spl meter and a sine wave test tone cd or download. You can find a good one * here * and best of all, it's free!


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800#post_23253323
> 
> 
> IREEEEENE!



Nice !










How is the PULSE scene shakedown in your system? Embedding a video from my experience...


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800#post_23253323
> 
> 
> IREEEEENE!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800#post_23255792
> 
> 
> Nice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the PULSE scene shakedown in your system? Embedding a video from my experience...


I wonder how do you guys tweak ur sub? Do you guys run aud then tweak the sub trim or you guys max the gain from the sub?


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800_100#post_23255792
> 
> 
> Nice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the PULSE scene shakedown in your system? Embedding a video from my experience...



Thanks man. Sweet video...











I actually don't have the pulse scene on any of my reference demo discs, so I couldn't tell ya. That is one of my favorite scenes though.


What are you using for sub duty Flage?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800_100#post_23256136
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how do you guys tweak ur sub? Do you guys run aud then tweak the sub trim or you guys max the gain from the sub?



My subs are DIY. I use Omnimic and miniDSP to get the frequency response I desire and simply adjust the sub volume (trim) through my miniDSP if I want to run it hot... Well, hotter than I normally do.


----------



## Jindrak

The Pulse - Server Room scene is on my Bass demo disc.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7770#post_23248151
> 
> 
> thanks. what the the correct title for the movie? i couldnt find it on ebay.
> 
> 
> is this the right one? http://www.bestbuy.com/site/9.+%28Bby%29+-+Blu-ray+Disc/8821176.p?id=2669157&skuId=8821176&st=9&lp=6&cp=1




Yes it is the correct movie. Glad you bought it. Let me know what you think please!


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800#post_23258043
> 
> 
> Yes it is the correct movie. Glad you bought it. Let me know what you think please!


Yes i will let you know. I will be getting it tom.


----------



## kemetblk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7500#post_23167495
> 
> 
> If there was a game audio award, Bioshock would have won it. That's the only franchise that I am aware of that was selling LP versions of the soundtrack (the limited edition of part 2 was bundled with it as well). The game was rendered with a live classical orchestra, which is unheard of in a video game.
> 
> 
> I agree that LFE is lacking in most games, but for the last decade where 5.1 has made it to gaming, with games like Doom, FarCry, Halo, Gears of War, Killzone, and Unreal Tournament, I find the surround sound tracks to be extremely realistic and better than most movies.



Not unheard of at all. Advent Rising used a full orchestra as well, producing IMO one the 10 best game soundtracks ever. And it came way before Bioshock.

Halo sold its soundtrack in stores before Bioshock, also. I know because I bought it (along with soundtracks for Fable, Jade Empire and the aforementioned Mass Effect games, Bioshock and Advent Rising).


I agree about games becoming better and better in the audio dept though. Mass Effect 3 is the current pinnacle of game audio IMO, and some awesome LFE moments.


----------



## audiofan1

Just finished watching "Clover field" as I haven't seen it since the DVD release back when first released! Uhrm ! (clearing throat) good gravy







I'm gonna file charges in the morning as I'm still recovering from the assault







and as I'm working my way down the list to the last two, which are 9 and WOTW thus far "Clover Field" and" FOTP" and of course "Man with the Iron fist" have been some good stand outs in the visceral, room locking fun category while a few others go on the reference list ( still to be determined). And a heads up for those who may have doubted Ken Kresiel ( the K in M&K ) return to the business the DXD12012 of which I only have one is a beast and produces bass quality regardless of frequency up to 200hz and down to 10hz, unlike anything on the market with the exception of few!


Next up 9, wish me luck!


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800#post_23261007
> 
> 
> 
> Next up 9, wish me luck!


Pls let us know about the 9.just purchases the movie havent got yet. Let us know how it goes. Ty


----------



## bowmah

9 is awesome. Watched it again and we were all on the edge of our seat for the entire movie. Audio and bass were great too.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Yup bits a hidden gem


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowmah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7830#post_23261560
> 
> 
> 9 is awesome. Watched it again and we were all on the edge of our seat for the entire movie. Audio and bass were great too.


hi, which part of the movie scene can you recommend with the good sub for demo? thanks.


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> hi, which part of the movie scene can you recommend with the good sub for demo?


If you watch the movie, you'll hit every scene that has good sub for demo, guaranteed.


If you skim through the movie, you'll easily find many such scenes.


Or you can just go to the scene toward the end of the movie where the Stitchpunks are firing a mortar at the Fabrication Machine.


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7830#post_23261910
> 
> 
> If you watch the movie, you'll hit every scene that has good sub for demo, guaranteed.
> 
> 
> If you skim through the movie, you'll easily find many such scenes.
> 
> 
> Or you can just go to the scene toward the end of the movie where the Stitchpunks are firing a mortar at the Fabrication Machine.


thanks. might watch the movie tonight.


----------



## bumprunlogan

9 is awesome because kids will actually sit down and watch it instead of trying to climb on the sub.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800#post_23255792
> 
> 
> Nice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the PULSE scene shakedown in your system? Embedding a video from my experience...




Is this Pulse with Kristen Bell? I need to try it out.


----------



## Golfdad123

Is 9 scary for younger kids? I almost got it last night at Best Buy but thought it might be too scary for my 5 year old. BB has their trade in a dvd deal going so you can get it for seven bucks. I got WOTW in bluray for five net.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Golfdad123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7830#post_23262370
> 
> 
> Is 9 scary for younger kids? I almost got it last night at Best Buy but thought it might be too scary for my 5 year old. BB has their trade in a dvd deal going so you can get it for seven bucks. I got WOTW in bluray for five net.



id say yes it is a lil on the scary side for kids that young...but for 7 bucks its a must own


----------



## Golfdad123

Thanks, that's what I figured. I'll probably pick it up anyway for the older kids and to add to the collection of 5 star base movies.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7830#post_23262151
> 
> 
> Is this Pulse with Kristen Bell? I need to try it out.


Yes. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0454919/?ref_=sr_1


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Golfdad123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7830#post_23262820
> 
> 
> Thanks, that's what I figured. I'll probably pick it up anyway for the older kids and to add to the collection of 5 star base movies.



no problem...its just a bunch of scary looking things (like spider/dinosaur/monsters) that like to attakc the characters and jump out at them...along with the powerful soundtrack and effects....makes it a bit scary


its a very dark themed movie anyhow...but good story...typical Tim Burton


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7830#post_23262854
> 
> 
> Yes. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0454919/?ref_=sr_1



Cool I think I have it on my collection but only on dvd.


----------



## bowmah

Agreed. 9 will be scary for most 5 yr olds. When turned down, it's still a great movie to watch with 7+. The movie deals with death (not in a negative way) so if your kids are not ready, crank up the volume and watch it without them! Have fun.


Saw Back To The Future 1 with the kids. Now there is some scary language used in that movie


----------



## mailiang

Finally got around to watch The Hobbit on BD. You guys were right! Where's the beef? No LFE.













Ian


----------



## eNoize

LOL. "Where's the beef?" Love those 80s commercials!


.


----------



## jlpowell84

I have ordered 9. A co worker also said the Hulk movie with Edward Nortan is good. Ordered that one too. Still have Babylon AD and 3:10 tomYuma as well.


----------



## caloyzki

JUST watch 9 last night, my 4 yr old son is fine with low volume, but scared with high volume lol. and i can tell 9 is awesome my apartment was rattling lastnight lol.


----------



## SergeantYnot

I will be watching the Hobbit soon for the first time; I surely am glad I have read the LFE reviews here first. I will save the power and just turn off my subs when I watch.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800_100#post_23266067
> 
> 
> I will be watching the Hobbit soon for the first time; I surely am glad I have read the LFE reviews here first. I will save the power and just turn off my subs when I watch.



Or...run them like 30db hot.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7830#post_23266048
> 
> 
> JUST watch 9 last night, my 4 yr old son is fine with low volume, but scared with high volume lol. and i can tell 9 is awesome my apartment was rattling lastnight lol.



Glad you enjoyed it. Is it worth using as a demo now that you saw it?


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7830#post_23266105
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it. Is it worth using as a demo now that you saw it?


absolutely sir. thanks again for a good recommendation.


----------



## bumprunlogan

Just curious, where do you guys buy your Blu rays from cheap? I saw Walmart had site to store for Pulse for around $9 bucks.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7830#post_23266132
> 
> 
> absolutely sir. thanks again for a good recommendation.



Anytime!


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bumprunlogan*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7830#post_23266844
> 
> 
> Just curious, where do you guys buy your Blu rays from cheap? I saw Walmart had site to store for Pulse for around $9 bucks.



Amazon is also a good place. Target has some good deals on them when they first release.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bumprunlogan*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7830#post_23266844
> 
> 
> Just curious, where do you guys buy your Blu rays from cheap? I saw Walmart had site to store for Pulse for around $9 bucks.



amazon usually is the cheapest


also bestbuy when they have the 5$ trade-up


----------



## bumprunlogan

Thanks I will go into Best Buy and see what the trade up is about.


I gotta stop hearing "how many times are we going to watch WOTW again", or The Fellowship of the Ring or Cloverfield.


----------



## caloyzki

which part of the war of the world has a more bass part? i have recorded it on my avr from TNT channel. but it seems like the movie is not that much bass though. it could be because it was just braodcast from TNT, not the Bluray CD movie?


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bumprunlogan*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7830#post_23266844
> 
> 
> Just curious, where do you guys buy your Blu rays from cheap? I saw Walmart had site to store for Pulse for around $9 bucks.


if do you

if you have a store like these where you live you can buy/sell movies with good price. http://us.webuy.com/stores/store_details.php?id=302 i go here all the time to buy movies and sell it to them afer i watch it.


----------



## bumprunlogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7830#post_23267222
> 
> 
> which part of the war of the world has a more bass part? i have recorded it on my avr from TNT channel. but it seems like the movie is not that much bass though. it could be because it was just braodcast from TNT, not the Bluray CD movie?



Refer to post 7219


----------



## bumprunlogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7830#post_23267243
> 
> 
> if do you
> 
> if you have a store like these where you live you can buy/sell movies with good price. http://us.webuy.com/stores/store_details.php?id=302 i go here all the time to buy movies and sell it to them afer i watch it.



Thanks


----------



## jlpowell84

I have been doing amazon. I put like 600 bucks worth of blu rays in my cart then just watch the prices from there. Every time you go back to your login, or on my ipad I stay logged in, it will notify you of price changes up or down. Usually not much but I found flight of the Phoenix for 5.90. Usually from the get go amazon is the cheapest. But do a simple google search and compare. Btw I just buy a couple or few every couple weeks...


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7830#post_23266033
> 
> 
> I have ordered 9. A co worker also said the Hulk movie with Edward Nortan is good. Ordered that one too. Still have Babylon AD and 3:10 tomYuma as well.



The Incredible Hulk (with Edward Norton) is one of the finest bass movies in existence. So much low, LOW bass in this. In fact, it has one of the hottest ULF scenes in history - the one where Abomination and Hulk fight at the end. Where Hulk smashes the cop car, his final punch on Abomination before he gets kicked off is 3hz massiveness! It's really quite astonishing. Hell, that whole movie is. Not a terrible movie, either.


From that movie, you'll also like the sonic cannons, although they are only high teens, low 20hz, if I recall. They still really bring it, though, with waves upon waves of bass!


----------



## tboe77

Oh, man. I really like that movie too. I can't wait to watch it with the XS30 in my system!


----------



## manonfire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bumprunlogan*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7830#post_23266844
> 
> 
> Just curious, where do you guys buy your Blu rays from cheap? I saw Walmart had site to store for Pulse for around $9 bucks.



All the ones mentioned by other poster plus every now and then I swing by blockbuster and they will have a 4 for $20 or something like that on blu rays


----------



## Ashi777

Just saw Ralph Potts' review of the movie 'Gamer' on bluray.


He gave 5/5 for low frequency extension.


What do you guys reckon?


----------



## Follz20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7860#post_23268864
> 
> 
> Just saw Ralph Potts' review of the movie 'Gamer' on bluray.
> 
> 
> He gave 5/5 for low frequency extension.
> 
> 
> What do you guys reckon?



Most of the energy is focused on the 30-50hz band (like most other movies), but there is very little below 30hz and almost nothing below 20.


----------



## bumprunlogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manonfire*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7860#post_23268812
> 
> 
> All the ones mentioned by other poster plus every now and then I swing by blockbuster and they will have a 4 for $20 or something like that on blu rays


Thanks everyone for the suggestions. Im trying to buy/rent all the level 5 movies on blu ray not so much so for the 4.5 yet.


I know there's this scene in The Mist in the beginning in the supermarket. Theres this explosion which is sick. There was a piece of plastic in front of my sub on my floor which blew about 5 or 6 feet away from it after the explosion. Im not saying to go buy the movie but if you have it in your stash that scene is worth checking out.


----------



## tboe77

I've got over 40 of the titles rated 4 stars and up. Just waiting (not so patiently) for the arrival of my new PSA XS30.


Soon, my preciousssss . . .


----------



## SergeantYnot

One of my favorite demo scenes lately is at the end of Saving Private Ryan, when the tank blows up the house across the bridge. That boom nearly throws me out of my seat.


----------



## SARHENTO

Just watched 2012 again and I thought there are a few scenes with good bass but I'm surprised it's not on the list.


----------



## mungee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800#post_23253323
> 
> 
> IREEEEENE!



My Irene does not do what your Irene does. Are you playing that at normal listening levels or some sort of ear splitting reference levels?


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mungee*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7860#post_23270881
> 
> 
> My Irene does not do what your Irene does. Are you playing that at normal listening levels or some sort of ear splitting reference levels?



mine doesn't do it either, because I don't have response into the single digits, which AFAIK is necessary to fully appreciate the scene's bass content.


----------



## PioManiac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SARHENTO*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7860#post_23270766
> 
> 
> Just watched 2012 again and I thought there are a few scenes with good bass but I'm surprised it's not on the list.


There's not much happening below 35Hz, go way back to post #502 (page 17) and see for yourself

 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/480#post_20671224


----------



## pitviper33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7860#post_23268864
> 
> 
> Just saw Ralph Potts' review of the movie 'Gamer' on bluray.
> 
> 
> He gave 5/5 for low frequency extension.
> 
> 
> What do you guys reckon?



I generally like Ralph's reviews. He does a great job with them. But you have to be aware when reading one that what he means by "extension" is not the same thing that the people in this thread call extension. I'm not really sure what his definition is. What I do know is that if you're in this thread, you should pretty much ignore that score in any of his reviews. There's no reason to believe that it will have any correlation with the real bass extension present in the movie. But don't let that keep you away from the rest of his reviews.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mungee*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800_100#post_23270881
> 
> 
> My Irene does not do what your Irene does. Are you playing that at normal listening levels or some sort of ear splitting reference levels?



For that video I was about 15db below reference. 90db is a very comfortable everyday listening volume.


However, I'm running my subs a bit "hot." About 30db hot @ 7Hz... Here is my nasty smoothed house curve for reference. Red line is where I am currently, but the black line represents the front subs only that were playing during the movie:

 


The feedback that I've gotten thus far is that my house curve is not over bearing at all. Just takes you a little deeper in the movie...











What subs do you have mung?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800_100#post_23271201
> 
> 
> mine doesn't do it either, because I don't have response into the single digits, which AFAIK is necessary to fully appreciate the scene's bass content.



+1. I think that scene gets down to 5Hz IIRC? Someone correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7860#post_23268864
> 
> 
> Just saw Ralph Potts' review of the movie 'Gamer' on bluray.
> 
> 
> He gave 5/5 for low frequency extension.
> 
> 
> What do you guys reckon?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7860#post_23271835
> 
> 
> I generally like Ralph's reviews. He does a great job with them. But you have to be aware when reading one that what he means by "extension" is not the same thing that the people in this thread call extension. I'm not really sure what his definition is. What I do know is that if you're in this thread, you should pretty much ignore that score in any of his reviews. There's no reason to believe that it will have any correlation with the real bass extension present in the movie. But don't let that keep you away from the rest of his reviews.



There was a reference above for another movie ("2012"), and near the original 2012 data was this evaluation of Gamer:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/480#post_20660206 


A couple of subsequent posts offered up a 4.5 rating.


:shrug: Take it for what its worth - just thought I'd point out the existing data.


shinksma


----------



## Cowboys

Not many people have sub(s) that can play down to a single digit. My FV15hp does not even produce sound on the Irene scene. I hear and feel nothing. Definitely not a demo scene for my sub.


----------



## SARHENTO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PioManiac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7860#post_23271511
> 
> 
> 
> There's not much happening below 35Hz, go way back to post #502 (page 17) and see for yourself
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/480#post_20671224



Before checking the link you provided, I would have given it a 3 star rating myself. There are quite a few scenes that they could have deepen the LFE but overall it was not too bad - a good 3 star but it never made it on the list.


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7860#post_23272079
> 
> 
> Not many people have sub(s) that can play down to a single digit. My FV15hp does not even produce sound on the Irene scene. I hear and feel nothing. Definitely not a demo scene for my sub.



Really. How useful would that really be? Well, besides to come here and post that your sub can do it, Papalock excluded of course. For some reason he has a sub fettish the likes of which we've never seen...










It's the same as those who keep posting that their one sub rattles and shakes their whole house. One sub...Really? Try buying a home that isn't already falling down.


----------



## PioManiac


F'ing Irene may not shake everyone's house,

but there is still content right around 19Hz that most should be able to here (feel)

It's just the lowest octave that would be missing if you cant hit the single digits

 

Flageborg's SpecLab...from http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/2580#post_21616562


----------



## Flageborg

The Man With The Iron Fists - Chapter 1 - just got blown away by this soundtrack, and especially the crisp,clear and deep vocal from my center...


The first part of the graph is the Universal Intro...


----------



## PioManiac


+1

 

Great audio all around on MWTIF, the over cooked LFE was fun! ....played it 3 times already!

 

Flageborg, Have you ever watched Sunshine, or graphed it with SpecLab?

 

http://www.amazon.com/Sunshine-Blu-ray-Cillian-Murphy/dp/B000Y7U98W

 



 

It's an old one, 2010 I think,  but a good one worth charting...

 

chart source: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/570#post_20701096


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800_100#post_23272181
> 
> 
> The Man With The Iron Fists - Chapter 1 - just got blown away by this soundtrack, and especially the crisp,clear and deep vocal from my center...
> 
> 
> The first part of the graph is the Universal Intro...



MWTIF. 1:38:10 is burned into my memory. Not sure if Prime316 would really be able to appreciate the scene though.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800_50#post_23266080
> 
> 
> Or...run them like 30db hot.




I don't think even that will help. You can't squeeze water from a stone.




Ian


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7860#post_23272279
> 
> 
> MWTIF. 1:38:10 is burned into my memory. Not sure if Prime316 would really be able to appreciate the scene though.



In your theater.....probably.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7860#post_23272279
> 
> 
> MWTIF. 1:38:10 is burned into my memory. Not sure if Prime316 would really be able to appreciate the scene though.



The Man With The Iron Fists - Chapter 19


The final fight...nice, but a NASTY "popper" at 36Hz - you have been warned


----------



## Snowmanick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7860_60#post_23272118
> 
> 
> It's the same as those who keep posting that their one sub rattles and shakes their whole house. One sub...Really? *Try buying a home that isn't already falling down.*



That was the funniest [email protected] thing I've read all day. Thanks!


----------



## edlittle

Guys who've seen Oblivion in IMAX: how far down would you say that bass went? I've never actually experienced sub 30 Hz bass that I know of. I'd say Oblivion was the best bass that I have experience, but then again the only subs I've ever had are my parent's HTiB and the subwoofer drivers in my Pionner FS52!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7840_40#post_23272118
> 
> 
> Really. How useful would that really be? Well, besides to come here and post that your sub can do it, Papalock excluded of course. For some reason he has a sub fettish the likes of which we've never seen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same as those who keep posting that their one sub rattles and shakes their whole house. One sub...Really? Try buying a home that isn't already falling down.



Sound house well built + 1 count "em 1 DXD12012 corner loaded as instructed =










You should look into getting a better sub or subs , as I ponder getting my second one its not my house but my neighbors house







and as I let my imagination runaway and consider 2 Quattro stacks!

I consider how much the Nation spends on infrastructure ( laughs evil laugh) ! so for now one more than gets the job done and very, very well


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snowmanick*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7860#post_23272813
> 
> 
> That was the funniest [email protected] thing I've read all day. Thanks!



Yeah, I Lol'd just now. That was waaay over the top if I should say so myself...lol


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7860#post_23273441
> 
> 
> Sound house well built + 1 count "em 1 DXD12012 corner loaded as instructed =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should look into getting a better sub or subs , as I ponder getting my second one its not my house but my neighbors house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as I let my imagination runaway and consider 2 Quattro stacks!
> 
> I consider how much the Nation spends on infrastructure ( laughs evil laugh) ! so for now one more than gets the job done and very, very well



Yeah, maybe I do need better subs but I'll pass for now. My 15H's hold their own.


----------



## audiofan1

Just finished "9" and I'll make it short , In terms of an overall audio presentation its perfect, not one disappointing aspect. This bass is of true reference quality from the deep lows and clean upper bass its, pitch perfect !


until this weekend when WOTW hits the deck for its spin, I'll say "9" is at the moment the best I've heard! Wow man, Wow


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7880_40#post_23273457
> 
> 
> Yeah, maybe I do need better subs but I'll pass for now. My 15H's hold their own.



Pulling your leg, I have much love for Hsu!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7890#post_23273457
> 
> 
> Yeah, maybe I do need better subs but I'll pass for now. My 15H's hold their own.



I will have 2 15h's someday. Could get it at any time but I have a small room and most likely wont be at my current residence for maybe another 10 months. So I think I'll just wait.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800_100#post_23272398
> 
> 
> In your theater.....probably.



Give me a shout anytime your around the DC Metro area. I'm always down to give fellow AVSers a demo.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800_100#post_23273468
> 
> 
> Just finished "9" and I'll make it short , In terms of an overall audio presentation its perfect, not one disappointing aspect. This bass is of true reference quality from the deep lows and clean upper bass its, pitch perfect !
> 
> 
> until this weekend when WOTW hits the deck for its spin, I'll say "9" is at the moment the best I've heard! Wow man, Wow



This is the first comment I've seen that has me seriously considering picking up 9. Had it off the radar because a few friends said the movie itself wasn't all that great.


I gotta be careful because my wife and daughter have started to pick up on my movie preferences ever since I forced them to sit through Pulse with me. Wife thought it was a horrible movie and honestly barely remember what the movie was about. Something about red tape keeping the bad guys out? I actually caught it on the Sci fi channel, so I couldn't fast forward or anything.


Now when I suggest a movie I always get "why, because it has good bass?"


----------



## eljaycanuck

Overall, and IMO, it's actually a pretty decent flick, with an imaginative and well-paced story and impressive visuals (animation and PQ).


Oh, yeah, and it has good bass.


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7890#post_23273836
> 
> 
> Now when I suggest a movie I always get "why, because it has good bass?"


Busted







lol




You really should pick up 9 - it may be an animated film and therefore seen by some as a 'cartoon', but it is beautifully crafted and draws you in from the start with a storyline that touches on some interesting themes, such as over-reliance on technology, the different elements of people's personaliities and how they are distinct but work together to form part of a whole, and how it is sometimes necessary to take brave steps to move on and overcome difficult situations. It is quite adult-themed IMHO.


The fact it also has some superb bass spread through the movie, from swelling crescendos to short, sharp attacks on your ears and internal organs, is just a bonus


















See if you can find it secondhand on Amazon or ebay for cheap if you really aren't sure!


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7890#post_23273836
> 
> 
> Now when I suggest a movie I always get "why, because it has good bass?"



What else is there?


----------



## McStyvie

Agree on 9, though my wife hated it. It has an awesome sound track, not just lots of good, quality bass, but just an excellent surround track in general.


Entertaining too, but rewatchability maybe not so high...


And I get that too about movies....oh, why did you rent that, for the bass? Why do you need a third sub?


----------



## eujin209




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7890#post_23274165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7890#post_23273836
> 
> 
> Now when I suggest a movie I always get "why, because it has good bass?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else is there?
Click to expand...


Same here! Lol :thumbup:


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7880_40#post_23273836
> 
> 
> Give me a shout anytime your around the DC Metro area. I'm always down to give fellow AVSers a demo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first comment I've seen that has me seriously considering picking up 9. Had it off the radar because a few friends said the movie itself wasn't all that great.
> 
> 
> I gotta be careful because my wife and daughter have started to pick up on my movie preferences ever since I forced them to sit through Pulse with me. Wife thought it was a horrible movie and honestly barely remember what the movie was about. Something about red tape keeping the bad guys out? I actually caught it on the Sci fi channel, so I couldn't fast forward or anything.
> 
> 
> Now when I suggest a movie I always get "why, because it has good bass?"



One unique aspect of "9" is the soundtrack is so well done, the fidelity remains in tact all the way up to reference levels and does not get compressed







your room simply runs out of air space as the effects from lows,mids and highs are all equally no longer pressurizing the room but you









It's a true crescendo indeed so when you get to that specific place on the volume where the average soundtrack reaches its limit and you back down a couple of db from reference to compensate for the loss of fidelity with "9" you can add + 3-4db to that and you'll see what I mean. My wife slept through it the first time we watched a few years back and really enjoyed it this time around as she swore she watched it







but after a few I don't remember that's she caved in . I asked her opinion thus far as we are putting the new setup through trial runs, which movie has stood out for enjoyment sound wise and she said "this one" referring to 9. As for the movie itself as others have said its a great story and is very well done!


Warning!! this movie will incur a little searing from your right or left side depending which side your spouse is on, should you decide to turn this one up and don't run the sub s hot ( ok maybe + 2-3 db as long as she doesn't know)! be brave and stay the course and apologize when over


----------



## eljaycanuck

The first time I watched '9', I'd had one (or two) too many pours of Scotch and I thought the movie was boring as hell. I mean, it actually made me sleepy! Mind you, that could've been the Scotch's fault...nah, not likely.










Then I watched it again, completely sober, and I liked it quite a bit.


Not exactly sure what this all means but, well, there you have it.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Maybe some movies you just need to be in a certain mood for - certainly that way for me - first time I watched "Drive", I got about 45 minutes in and stopped it, it just seemed so slow - tried again a few months later, from the start, and really enjoyed it, and found it very enjoyable and immersive. Maybe the first stop, I was expecting more fast action, and the second time I had adjusted my expectations.


----------



## eljaycanuck

"Drive" is a solid film* but, yeah, you really need to be ready for its slow pace and minimalism.


(*I'm not crazy about the soundtrack. IMO, that's its biggest weakness.)


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

I actually enjoyed the soundtrack and thought it worked, albeit quirky - but I can see it might not be everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## eljaycanuck

More accurate to say I didn't enjoy the entire soundtrack. Some of it was good, some of it I found a little discordant or jarring. Maybe that's what the director was aiming for, dunno. Regardless, I didn't find that it detracted from the overall enjoyment of the flick.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7890#post_23275612
> 
> 
> One unique aspect of "9" is the soundtrack is so well done, the fidelity remains in tact all the way up to reference levels and does not get compressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your room simply runs out of air space as the effects from lows,mids and highs are all equally no longer pressurizing the room but you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a true crescendo indeed so when you get to that specific place on the volume where the average soundtrack reaches its limit and you back down a couple of db from reference to compensate for the loss of fidelity with "9" you can add + 3-4db to that and you'll see what I mean. My wife slept through it the first time we watched a few years back and really enjoyed it this time around as she swore she watched it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but after a few I don't remember that's she caved in . I asked her opinion thus far as we are putting the new setup through trial runs, which movie has stood out for enjoyment sound wise and she said "this one" referring to 9. As for the movie itself as others have said its a great story and is very well done!
> 
> 
> Warning!! this movie will incur a little searing from your right or left side depending which side your spouse is on, should you decide to turn this one up and don't run the sub s hot ( ok maybe + 2-3 db as long as she doesn't know)! be brave and stay the course and apologize when over





I fully agree with you on 9. Such a fantastic audio track LFE wise and just overall. I should not admit this here as I will probably get burned at the stake (







), but last time I watched 9 I did a double feature with WOTW and OVERALL I was more impressed with the audio in 9. Don't get me wrong as WOTW deserves all its accolades, but for overall audio 9 gets the nod IMO.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7890#post_23275645
> 
> 
> Maybe some movies you just need to be in a certain mood for - certainly that way for me - first time I watched "Drive", I got about 45 minutes in and stopped it, it just seemed so slow - tried again a few months later, from the start, and really enjoyed it, and found it very enjoyable and immersive. Maybe the first stop, I was expecting more fast action, and the second time I had adjusted my expectations.




Yep, I have had this happen a few times that I can think of. The movie Big Fish always comes to mind as I was bored with my first watch with that film, but decided to try it again and LOVED it.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7880_40#post_23275673
> 
> 
> I fully agree with you on 9. Such a fantastic audio track LFE wise and just overall. I should not admit this here as I will probably get burned at the stake (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but last time I watched 9 I did a double feature with WOTW and OVERALL I was more impressed with the audio in 9. Don't get me wrong as WOTW deserves all its accolades, but for overall audio 9 gets the nod IMO.
> 
> Yep, I have had this happen a few times that I can think of. The movie Big Fish always comes to mind as I was bored with my first watch with that film, but decided to try it again and LOVED it.



Kudos on "Big fish" the tub scene really hits home, after 20+ years and counting (God willing) with my Lovely wife!







and is on my all time favorite list. And I get the feeling as inquisition may be in order for the heresy regarding 9 vs. WOTW, as I only rely on memory here for WOTW, but I think 9 will get the nod as well









But I'll reserve that final outcome for Saturday night


----------



## tboe77

Mood is very important when choosing what film to watch.


Also, realistic expectations are also important.


My favourite example is when people criticized the _Transformers_ movies for their plot/script/acting/whatever . . .


They're movies, based on cartoons and comics, that were created as a marketing device for toys. They're movies about giant, fighting robots. The movies are about 4 things: action, special effects, more action, more special effects.










However, if you understand that's what it is about, and you have that expectation going into it, there's no reason that you can't enjoy it for what it is. I grew up on that stuff and those movies are definitely a guilty pleasure for me. But I knew going into it not to expect superior plot, or acting . . . and I enjoyed these movies just fine.


I think if you set your expectations at a reasonable level, you can enjoy a lot of movies that aren't exactly award-winners (or at least not be too disappointed). And if the movie happens to exceed your expectations, then it is all the more enjoyable.


That's my take, anyway.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7880_40#post_23275806
> 
> 
> Mood is very important when choosing what film to watch.
> 
> 
> Also, realistic expectations are also important.
> 
> 
> My favourite example is when people criticized the _Transformers_ movies for their plot/script/acting/whatever . . .
> 
> 
> They're movies, based on cartoons and comics, that were created as a marketing device for toys. They're movies about giant, fighting robots. The movies are about 4 things: action, special effects, more action, more special effects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, if you understand that's what it is about, and you have that expectation going into it, there's no reason that you can't enjoy it for what it is. I grew up on that stuff and those movies are definitely a guilty pleasure for me. But I knew going into it not to expect superior plot, or acting . . . and I enjoyed these movies just fine.
> 
> 
> I think if you set your expectations at a reasonable level, you can enjoy a lot of movies that aren't exactly award-winners (or at least not be too disappointed). And if the movie happens to exceed your expectations, then it is all the more enjoyable.
> 
> 
> That's my take, anyway.



Well said! mood is everything no matter what your gonna watch LOTR/Star Wars/Star Trek etc etc...! during the first one when Optimus Prime transformed, it sent chills up my spine







and the kid in me was totally ecstatic, whoever says otherwise "Really" for crying out loud its the transformers brought to life


----------



## spidey.joe80

Heres a DVD/BD comparison of the BHD Irene scene.


Blu-Ray
 


DVD
 


The BD is filtered somewhat, almost 10db at 7hz. The 20's are missing quite a bit as well.

As a general rule of thumb whatever format the movie was originally released on is best. But the DVD to BD conversions aren't nearly as bad as the BD to DVD. Current DVD releases are gutted beyond belief.


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7890#post_23275830
> 
> 
> Well said! mood is everything no matter what your gonna watch LOTR/Star Wars/Star Trek etc etc...! during the first one when Optimus Prime transformed, it sent chills up my spine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the kid in me was totally ecstatic, whoever says otherwise "Really" for crying out loud its the transformers brought to life



Absolutely. It really was all about getting the Transformers themselves to look realistic . . . and they did it. Like you said, the kid in me was FREAKING OUT over how cool it was.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7890#post_23275804
> 
> 
> Kudos on "Big fish" the tub scene really hits home, after 20+ years and counting (God willing) with my Lovely wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and is on my all time favorite list. And I get the feeling as inquisition may be in order for the heresy regarding 9 vs. WOTW, as I only rely on memory here for WOTW, but I think 9 will get the nod as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll reserve that final outcome for Saturday night



Awesome! Enjoy.


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7890#post_23275841
> 
> 
> Heres a DVD/BD comparison of the BHD Irene scene.
> 
> 
> Blu-Ray
> 
> 
> 
> DVD
> 
> 
> 
> The BD is filtered somewhat, almost 10db at 7hz. The 20's are missing quite a bit as well.
> 
> As a general rule of thumb whatever format the movie was originally released on is best. But the DVD to BD conversions aren't nearly as bad as the BD to DVD. Current DVD releases are gutted beyond belief.



Thanks for posting this!


The Bluray has 2 English tracks (Uncompressed PCM 5.1 and a DD 5.1 track). Which one did you use on the Bluray screen shot above? Is there a difference on the Uncompressed PCM5.1 vs DD 5.1 track on Bluray? Just curious.


----------



## tboe77

An interesting point. One would think that the DD 5.1 track would be identical to the DVD release.


----------



## spidey.joe80

Both copies I used were digital rips. I couldnt find out which audio track was used on the BD. But if I were to guess Id say they didn't use the uncompressed track to keep down file size.


----------



## Torqdog

I just received a copy of Looper which is listed as the "Bass movie of the Month" at the beginning of this thread. Has anyone seen it and what were your impressions?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Very good movie. With a great fresh look at time travel.


Very nice bass not a tin of it. But when it hits. It hits low loud and hard


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7890#post_23276226
> 
> 
> I just received a copy of Looper which is listed as the "Bass movie of the Month" at the beginning of this thread. Has anyone seen it and what were your impressions?



Lens flare.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7890#post_23276342
> 
> 
> Lens flare.


Don't really understand what that is other than being involved in cinematography. Got a pic?


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7920#post_23276353
> 
> 
> Don't really understand what that is other than being involved in cinematography. Got a pic?




Google....lens flare in Looper. There should be plenty of images. You really can't watch the movie for more than 5 mins without seeing it.


----------



## centauro74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7890#post_23275830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7880_40#post_23275806
> 
> 
> Mood is very important when choosing what film to watch.
> 
> 
> Also, realistic expectations are also important.
> 
> 
> My favourite example is when people criticized the _Transformers_ movies for their plot/script/acting/whatever . . .
> 
> 
> They're movies, based on cartoons and comics, that were created as a marketing device for toys. They're movies about giant, fighting robots. The movies are about 4 things: action, special effects, more action, more special effects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, if you understand that's what it is about, and you have that expectation going into it, there's no reason that you can't enjoy it for what it is. I grew up on that stuff and those movies are definitely a guilty pleasure for me. But I knew going into it not to expect superior plot, or acting . . . and I enjoyed these movies just fine.
> 
> 
> I think if you set your expectations at a reasonable level, you can enjoy a lot of movies that aren't exactly award-winners (or at least not be too disappointed). And if the movie happens to exceed your expectations, then it is all the more enjoyable.
> 
> 
> That's my take, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said! mood is everything no matter what your gonna watch LOTR/Star Wars/Star Trek etc etc...! during the first one when Optimus Prime transformed, it sent chills up my spine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the kid in me was totally ecstatic, whoever says otherwise "Really" for crying out loud its the transformers brought to life
Click to expand...

+1. I almost cry, specially with the original voice of optimus prime of the 80's cartoons.


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> Google....lens flare in Looper.


Or just Google "JJ Abrams". The guy is obsessed with lens flare.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7890#post_23273468
> 
> 
> Just finished "9" and I'll make it short , In terms of an overall audio presentation its perfect, not one disappointing aspect. This bass is of true reference quality from the deep lows and clean upper bass its, pitch perfect !
> 
> 
> until this weekend when WOTW hits the deck for its spin, I'll say "9" is at the moment the best I've heard! Wow man, Wow


I'm definitely going to have to watch this again...last time I watched it, my HT was VERY different from what it is now; especially in the LFE department.

 

I originally watched it with just an eD a2-300. I thought the bass was insane, and at the time thought -18db MV was the loudest I'd go. Fast forward to today, with my dual FTW21's and Rythmik FV15HP, and listening at -0 MV...I'm sure I'd going to appreciate it that much more.


----------



## jlpowell84

Just starting 9. 7.1 setup with definitive technology and HSU VTF 15H sub. I know it pretty basic compared to some but I just got into the hobby in December.


----------



## jlpowell84

^ive never been into animated but the bass rating got me too it


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *centauro74*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7920#post_23276534
> 
> 
> +1. I almost cry, specially with the original voice of optimus prime of the 80's cartoons.


I definitely got a little misty eyed when I first saw transformers for the exact same reason.


----------



## holt7153

And I got misty eyed when they replaced Megan Fox.


----------



## wse

Have to seen Megan Fox lately, she looks used and abused, alcohol, cigarettes, drugs pathetic!


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7920#post_23277124
> 
> 
> Have to seen Megan Fox lately, she looks used and abused, alcohol, cigarettes, drugs pathetic!



Aww.. Dang.. Really! Just watched transformers again last week. You know? The part when she lifts up BB's hood? Then after that movie I plopped in Sin City.. You know? Jessica Alba on stage?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7920_40#post_23276824
> 
> 
> Just starting 9. 7.1 setup with definitive technology and HSU VTF 15H sub. I know it pretty basic compared to some but I just got into the hobby in December.



That's one heck of a start, well done!


----------



## audiofan1

I just finished transformers Dark side of the Moon as all the talk earlier got me pumped (you know that mood stuff) I was gonna save this for later when ready but glad I didn't wait, while there's enough gut wrenching moments of LFE and ULF that I'm sure we can all attest to, one in particularly stood out and that's the last fight scene when Prime finishes Sentinel Prime there is a pressure wave that traveled to through what sounded like the whole house, through walls like it was RF







are there any charts on this one! As I need to know


----------



## mechx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7920#post_23277240
> 
> 
> Sin City.. You know? Jessica Alba on stage?



If you're a fan of Jessica, you have to watch "The Killer inside me" One of the most shocking movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7920#post_23277124
> 
> 
> Have to seen Megan Fox lately, she looks used and abused, alcohol, cigarettes, drugs pathetic!


Agreed, and I'll take Megyn Kelly over her any day of the week.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Yeah, but not too much of it that I recall - and as far as gimmicks, I'll take a little lens flare over godawful shaky cam (cinema verite run amok) any day!


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7920#post_23277124
> 
> 
> Have to seen Megan Fox lately, she looks used and abused, alcohol, cigarettes, drugs pathetic!


She could still add me to her list of things to abuse.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7920#post_23277124
> 
> 
> Have to seen Megan Fox lately, she looks used and abused, alcohol, cigarettes, drugs pathetic!



Feb 2013 - granted it could be Photoshopped to hell, and her mouth probably smells like an ashtray, but not too shabby:


----------



## wse

Of course it is the beauty of computers, http://www.portraitprofessional.com/


----------



## wse

 http://www.blu-ray.com/Megan-Fox/69060/?show=bluray#


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Gangster squad could be the first great bass movie in a long while. Great bass. I would go 4.5 stars


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7920#post_23278535
> 
> 
> She could still add me to her list of things to abuse.



Oh! Definitely!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7920#post_23279340
> 
> 
> Oh! Definitely!



She looks to sultry and prostitute looking for me.....


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7920#post_23279564
> 
> 
> She looks to sultry and prostitute looking for me.....


Perhaps Donna Reed's more your speed?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Lmfao!!!!


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7920#post_23279564
> 
> 
> She looks to sultry and prostitute looking for me.....



Serious! You mean if she was in front of you and tell she wants you. You would say "no! you look to sultry. And you look like a prostitute!"


----------



## rhed

Just watched "UnderWorld Awakening" again. Oh man, all that LFE and all that Kate!


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7920#post_23276824
> 
> 
> Just starting 9. 7.1 setup with definitive technology and HSU VTF 15H sub. I know it pretty basic compared to some but I just got into the hobby in December.



How are you integrating those subs in your towers into your setup?


----------



## jeremymak

any update of the list??


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7920#post_23279933
> 
> 
> How are you integrating those subs in your towers into your setup?



Speaker wire. No lfe. I level matched the tower subs at about 72db with the lfe but that's it. After Audyssey I set the crossovers to 80hz. The built in crossovers roll off on the top end around 130hz and then obviously 80hz on the bottom for the sub. In one perspective it is a bit of a waste but I got the 15H after I had the speakers so it is what it is. Another perspective is capable mid bass woofers.


I tried all the setups just to see how it sounded. I knew the answers technically but it was good experience. When the towers were connected lfe along with the 15H it was dull and highly lacking the punch the 15H can deliver. But Audyssey will only EQ to the ability of the lesser sub. But like I said I knew all that. I will say if someone was in need of small footprints for speakers and couldn't integrate a sub these towers then become THE top choice.


So final is fronts, center, side surrounds at 80hz, back surrounds at 150hz. Also I went from -5db on the sub to 0db because I am a bass head.


----------



## Prime316

The wife and I just finished watching 9. The soundtrack was excellent. Every sound was spot on. As for the movie...seems that it was cut a bit short. I didn't see a real ending to it.


----------



## audiofan1

The jury is in ! after a list of fantastic run over the last to months with some of the best bass in movies known to man, it came down to only two ! "9" which was watched a couple of nights ago and put on a very impressive show and bested the two previous contenders being the likes of Tron ,Underworld Awakening , Clover field "FOTP" Man with the Iron Fist and a few others of which deserve there place on the top listing of 5 stars. But there can only be one bass track to rule them all!


The "Silverback" Alpha dog, Top cat, Head Honcho or The one bass track to rule them all has to be beyond a shadow of a doubt! "War of The Worlds" !







The wife and I watched the Bluray tonight and she got a little pff!! because it kept moving her hair







I own this on DVD but it doesn't hold a candle to the Dts Master Hd soundtrack! My sub went into a controlled "berserker Rage" and I could'nt get to reference during the emergence scene due to the fact I've never heard anything this Dynamic and clean in my life! so I settled 3db away. The ULF where felt and LFE where loud. That bellowing from the invaders could make you feel as though your head was trapped in the device making the sound itself, this is one memorable experience in what is possible in sound mixing that gets my highest praise










I'm sorry I ever even considered another contender against "WOTW"


----------



## Toe

Any good LFE moments in Jack Reacher?


----------



## Joshjp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7950#post_23280225
> 
> 
> The jury is in ! after a list of fantastic run over the last to months with some of the best bass in movies known to man, it came down to only two ! "9" which was watched a couple of nights ago and put on a very impressive show and bested the two previous contenders being the likes of Tron ,Underworld Awakening , Clover field "FOTP" Man with the Iron Fist and a few others of which deserve there place on the top listing of 5 stars. But there can only be one bass track to rule them all!
> 
> 
> The "Silverback" Alpha dog, Top cat, Head Honcho or The one bass track to rule them all has to be beyond a shadow of a doubt! "War of The Worlds" !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I watched the Bluray tonight and she got a little pff!! because it kept moving her hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own this on DVD but it doesn't hold a candle to the Dts Master Hd soundtrack! My sub went into a controlled "berserker Rage" and I could get to reference during the emergence scene due to the fact I've never heard anything this Dynamic and clean in my life! The ULF where felt and LFE where loud. That bellowing from the invaders could make you feel as though your head was trapped in the device making the sound itself, this is one memorable experience in what is possible in sound mixing that gets my highest praise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I ever even considered another contender against "WOTW"


What sub do you have?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joshjp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7920_40#post_23280242
> 
> 
> What sub do you have?



Its the new Ken Kreisel DXD 12012, Ken was the "K" in M&K or Miller and Kreisel and is back, he's the godfather of the subwoofer and some of the best soundtracks in the world are and where mixed using Ken's subs at Lucas ranch( under the M&K speaker brand) His new stuff is just getting out and the worlds first Quattro 11.1 setup was used at the Dolby theater in Hollywood CA. for the Oscars! These aren't the old M&K subs by a long shot and where meant to astound with clean , deep articulate reference bass and from what I'm hearing with one it can make one rethink bass quality and quantity!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7950#post_23280225
> 
> 
> I own this on DVD but it doesn't hold a candle to the Dts Master Hd soundtrack!



The DTS track on the DVD does... it's considerably more potent than the Dolby Digital audio. Last time I ran this movie (I still only have the DVD) I had the pod emergence scene at +7 dB. 122dB peaks at listening position. Turned it down after the tapped horns started taking the room apart. But it sure was fun for a while, there










Yeah, there's really nothing above WotW on the five star list. The FotP plane crash is insane, but doesn't last that long. WotW just goes on and on and on with the LFE.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7950#post_23280789
> 
> 
> The DTS track on the DVD does... it's considerably more potent than the Dolby Digital audio. Last time I ran this movie (I still only have the DVD) I had the pod emergence scene at +7 dB. 122dB peaks at listening position. Turned it down after the tapped horns started taking the room apart. But it sure was fun for a while, there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there's really nothing above WotW on the five star list. The FotP plane crash is insane, but doesn't last that long. WotW just goes on and on and on with the LFE.




Agreed. The DTS mix from the DVD vs the DTS-MA from the blu seemed subjectively the same to me which I think was confirmed with the graphs a while back as well (?). Its fantastic on both!


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7950#post_23280225
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I ever even considered another contender against "WOTW"



I use to feel that way about _WOTW_, until I *"experienced"* this flick...

http://www.use.com/66fe9159b50eaae65305  


In chapter 9, when the _Super Lycan_ approaches, the beast footsteps contain some of the

deepest and most powerful bass that's ever been put on Blu-ray.

It's the kind of bass you "feel" deep within your sternum.

The entire movie contains great bass scenes like that one.


Also, at the beginning of the disc, before the feature presentation, your treated to four

3D movie trailers, all of which have deep powerful foundation shaking bass content.


The four trailers are _Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance 3D_, _The Amazing Spider-Man 3D_,
_Men in Black 3 3D_ and _Resident Evil: Retribution 3D_.


So in theory, all you need to do, is pop _Underworld: Awakening 3D_ into your 3D Blu-ray

player and use it as a reference demo disc, to impress the visitors to your HT.


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7950#post_23281094
> 
> 
> I use to feel that way about _WOTW_, until I *"experienced"* this flick...
> 
> http://www.use.com/66fe9159b50eaae65305
> 
> 
> In chapter 9, when the _Super Lycan_ approaches, the beast footsteps contain some of the
> 
> deepest and most powerful bass that's ever been put on Blu-ray.
> 
> It's the kind of bass you "feel" deep within your sternum.
> 
> The entire movie contains great bass scenes like that one.
> 
> 
> Also, at the beginning of the disc, before the feature presentation, your treated to four
> 
> 3D movie trailers, all of which have deep powerful foundation shaking bass content.
> 
> 
> The four trailers are _Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance 3D_, _The Amazing Spider-Man 3D_,
> _Men in Black 3 3D_ and _Resident Evil: Retribution 3D_.
> 
> 
> So in theory, all you need to do, is pop _Underworld: Awakening 3D_ into your 3D Blu-ray
> 
> player and use it as a reference demo disc, to impress the visitors to your HT.



THE best way is shown the graph


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7900_100#post_23280283
> 
> 
> Its the new Ken Kreisel DXD 12012, Ken was the "K" in M&K or Miller and Kreisel and is back, he's the godfather of the subwoofer and some of the best soundtracks in the world are and where mixed using Ken's subs at Lucas ranch( under the M&K speaker brand) His new stuff is just getting out and the worlds first Quattro 11.1 setup was used at the Dolby theater in Hollywood CA. for the Oscars! These aren't the old M&K subs by a long shot and where meant to astound with clean , deep articulate reference bass and from what I'm hearing with one it can make one rethink bass quality and quantity!



Just looked up the Kreisel DXD subs. No discount for purchasing multiples? That quatro-quatro looks fun.










What subs did you have before the Kreisel's? Trying to get a point of reference because I haven't heard or seem them before. I've heard a SubM a few times, would you have thoughts on your DXD vs a SubM?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7920_40#post_23280789
> 
> 
> The DTS track on the DVD does... it's considerably more potent than the Dolby Digital audio. Last time I ran this movie (I still only have the DVD) I had the pod emergence scene at +7 dB. 122dB peaks at listening position. Turned it down after the tapped horns started taking the room apart. But it sure was fun for a while, there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there's really nothing above WotW on the five star list. The FotP plane crash is insane, but doesn't last that long. WotW just goes on and on and on with the LFE.



More potent indeed! I remember a few weeks back while messing around after a movie i put in the DVD and played the emergence scene and was underwhelmed until switching to the DTS track and was shocked at the difference! but for some reason when viewing it last night on the Bluray with the Master HD soundtrack it went a few steps further in sheer dynamics to the point it seemed in human to subject oneself to that kind of force







the blu was from Netflix but a copy for the collection is order and a little A/B comparison should confirm!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7920_40#post_23281094
> 
> 
> I use to feel that way about _WOTW_, until I *"experienced"* this flick...
> 
> http://www.use.com/66fe9159b50eaae65305
> 
> 
> In chapter 9, when the _Super Lycan_ approaches, the beast footsteps contain some of the
> 
> deepest and most powerful bass that's ever been put on Blu-ray.
> 
> It's the kind of bass you "feel" deep within your sternum.
> 
> The entire movie contains great bass scenes like that one.
> 
> 
> Also, at the beginning of the disc, before the feature presentation, your treated to four
> 
> 3D movie trailers, all of which have deep powerful foundation shaking bass content.
> 
> 
> The four trailers are _Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance 3D_, _The Amazing Spider-Man 3D_,
> _Men in Black 3 3D_ and _Resident Evil: Retribution 3D_.
> 
> 
> So in theory, all you need to do, is pop _Underworld: Awakening 3D_ into your 3D Blu-ray
> 
> player and use it as a reference demo disc, to impress the visitors to your HT.



You'll get no arguments there on the lycan foot falls, but WOTW should be illegal


----------



## RPGMasta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7950#post_23281450
> 
> 
> Just looked up the Kreisel DXD subs. No discount for purchasing multiples? That quatro-quatro looks fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What subs did you have before the Kreisel's? Trying to get a point of reference because I haven't heard or seem them before. I've heard a SubM a few times, would you have thoughts on your DXD vs a SubM?



i think you already have a quatro-quatro going on, you don't need more subs


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7920_40#post_23281450
> 
> 
> Just looked up the Kreisel DXD subs. No discount for purchasing multiples? That quatro-quatro looks fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What subs did you have before the Kreisel's? Trying to get a point of reference because I haven't heard or seem them before. I've heard a SubM a few times, would you have thoughts on your DXD vs a SubM?



Hey ! popalock the sub i had before the DXD12012 was an M&K MX150 THX sub which I had for over 14yrs and I was long due an upgrade and Seaton and JL where at the top of the list, the M&K of old where well known for great midbass punch and musicality and the JL came along afterwards and claimed that title, as well as being able to play low and loud and Seaton has rep unmatched by its owners. When I got word last year about Ken's come back to the industry it peeked my curiosity as i'm sure he was well aware of what was out there and was going to need to bring something new to the table. As luck would have it he was offering a trade up program for M&K sub owners and I got my DXD12012 for just under 2K with the trade in







it was a no brainer and I jumped all over it! As for references I came from the days of old in home and car audio and Am fully aware of what good bass sounds like! back in the 80's the last "Crank it up " contest I attended was indeed a lasting memory and why I love your setup








they took an chevy Astro van and used the newly released at that time Rockford Fosgate power 1000 pro series amps 6 in total and 16 16" M&M godfather woofers in a "W" diamond shaped box







which upon one look was like looking at Medusa







needless to say they did this to beat a guy with also new at the time Rockford Fosgate The punch 15 subs of which he had 8 in a "W" shaped box in a toyota cab plus truck driven by 9 Rockford Fosgate punch 150 amps! in which he still won by 3db!







Ahhh! the good old days and while much has indeed changed much hasn't .


the only down side to this is my wife told me to get two, but I spent the funds on seating and now say to myself Really!! Really!! you could've' had two










Here's a link where some guys had fun with Seaton , JL and DXD12012!
http://www.xtremeplace.com/yabbse/index.php?PHPSESSID=109b92d9e9a4256e733659327a329ab6&topic=122438.0 
http://www.xtremeplace.com/yabbse/index.php?PHPSESSID=109b92d9e9a4256e733659327a329ab6&topic=122438.0


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7900_100#post_23280233
> 
> 
> Any good LFE moments in Jack Reacher?


 

Watched it last night and I don't think there were any great lfe moments. The car chase was probably the only scene with decent LFE but it seemed to be in the >30hz  area.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7950#post_23281662
> 
> 
> Watched it last night and I don't think there were any great lfe moments. The car chase was probably the only scene with decent LFE but it seemed to be in the >30hz  area.



Thanks for the report.


----------



## wse


*Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World  in digibook is it the same?*


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Red Dawn - 4 star vote from me. Has some fantastic moments for sure.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7950#post_23281533
> 
> 
> You'll get no arguments there on the lycan foot falls, but WOTW should be illegal



I believe you're confusing "illegal" with "more common"


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7920#post_23276390
> 
> 
> Google....lens flare in Looper. There should be plenty of images. You really can't watch the movie for more than 5 mins without seeing it.


We just finished watching this movie. Compared to JJ Abrams films like Star Trek and Super 8, I found these Looper lens flares toned down and quite a bit less obnoxious.


As far as ULF LFE content, this movie definitely has it's "shake the foundation" moments. Explosions are especially dynamic and came out of no-where on more than one occasion.


----------



## manonfire

Just watched The Last Stand while it may not have ultra low bass it definitely has plenty of mid bass slam factor.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7950#post_23281094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7950#post_23280225
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I ever even considered another contender against "WOTW"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use to feel that way about _WOTW_, until I *"experienced"* this flick...
> 
> http://www.use.com/66fe9159b50eaae65305
> 
> 
> In chapter 9, when the _Super Lycan_ approaches, the beast footsteps contain some of the
> 
> deepest and most powerful bass that's ever been put on Blu-ray.
> 
> It's the kind of bass you "feel" deep within your sternum.
> 
> The entire movie contains great bass scenes like that one.
> 
> 
> Also, at the beginning of the disc, before the feature presentation, your treated to four
> 
> 3D movie trailers, all of which have deep powerful foundation shaking bass content.
> 
> 
> The four trailers are _Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance 3D_, _The Amazing Spider-Man 3D_,
> _Men in Black 3 3D_ and _Resident Evil: Retribution 3D_.
> 
> 
> So in theory, all you need to do, is pop _Underworld: Awakening 3D_ into your 3D Blu-ray
> 
> player and use it as a reference demo disc, to impress the visitors to your HT.
Click to expand...

Therein is the key difference between having good single digit Hz capability, or not.


WOTW deserves its title for folks capable of appreciating it. As some folks mentioned with the Irene scene, some get the experience, and those without single Hz capability go "Meh".


U:A is a 30Hz fest. Lots of 30Hz (BTW chest thumping bass is usually around 40-60Hz) with the Super Lycan. WOTW dips down to 3Hz in some scenes.


The pod emergence is my favorite scene because of the dynamics with breaking glass, cracking stone etc. AND bass and ULF, but for anyone with huge single digit capability, the lightning strikes go deeper louder. The basement airplane is also crazy for ULF. Without HUGE single digit capability though, those two scenes are just "meh".


For folks who rolloff below 20-30Hz, U:A will take the cake because there's more that they can hear/feel. For folks with single digit capability, there's no question why WOTW is one of the greatest bass movies thus far. The ULF adds another dimension that has to be felt to be understood. Folks hearing it for the first time on capable setups always have the same reaction. More or less, "HOLY S##T!!!! That's CRAZY!!! So THAT'S what all the fuss is about! I always wondered why this was considered one of the most incredible bass movies ever. I always thought XXX or YYY had more bass. NOW I see. DANG!!!"



Max


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7900_100#post_23281645
> 
> 
> When I got word last year about Ken's come back to the industry it peeked my curiosity as i'm sure he was well aware of what was out there and was going to need to bring something new to the table. As luck would have it he was offering a trade up program for M&K sub owners and I got my DXD12012 for just under 2K with the trade in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was a no brainer and I jumped all over it!



Awesome man! I think it's great when a company has a customer loyality program in place! I would have done the same thing if I was in your shoes.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7900_100#post_23283254
> 
> 
> Therein is the key difference between having good single digit Hz capability, or not.
> 
> 
> WOTW deserves its title for folks capable of appreciating it. As some folks mentioned with the Irene scene, some get the experience, and *those without single Hz capability go "Meh"*.
> 
> 
> U:A is a 30Hz fest. Lots of 30Hz (BTW chest thumping bass is usually around 40-60Hz) with the Super Lycan. WOTW dips down to 3Hz in some scenes.
> 
> 
> The pod emergence is my favorite scene because of the dynamics with breaking glass, cracking stone etc. AND bass and ULF, but for anyone with huge single digit capability, the lightning strikes go deeper louder. *The basement airplane is also crazy for ULF*. Without HUGE single digit capability though, those two scenes are just "meh".
> 
> 
> For folks who rolloff below 20-30Hz, U:A will take the cake because there's more that they can hear/feel. For folks with single digit capability, there's no question why WOTW is one of the greatest bass movies thus far. *The ULF adds another dimension that has to be felt to be understood*. Folks hearing it for the first time on capable setups always have the same reaction. More or less, "HOLY S##T!!!! That's CRAZY!!! So THAT'S what all the fuss is about! I always wondered why this was considered one of the most incredible bass movies ever. I always thought XXX or YYY had more bass. NOW I see. DANG!!!"
> 
> 
> Max



Another scene I've revisited was the fight scene on "The Incredible Hulk," it's the scene at the end of the movie when he falls out of the helicopter. I initially heard this at a sub GTG, then found it on one of my reference demo disks and played it on my dual LMS-U's. I thought it sounded ok at that time, but I just watched that scene again this weekend and it made me realize that I am going to have to revisit good bass movie again now that I have more ULF capability. Every step the Hulk made was jarring and having ample ULF capability really brings that scene to life.


The FOTP is my go-to scene at the moment. The explosions are awesome, but when the plane rolls it just kills it. I mean, just....kills....it.


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7890#post_23275612
> 
> 
> One unique aspect of "9" is the soundtrack is so well done, the fidelity remains in tact all the way up to reference levels and does not get compressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your room simply runs out of air space as the effects from lows,mids and highs are all equally no longer pressurizing the room but you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a true crescendo indeed so when you get to that specific place on the volume where the average soundtrack reaches its limit and you back down a couple of db from reference to compensate for the loss of fidelity with "9" you can add + 3-4db to that and you'll see what I mean. My wife slept through it the first time we watched a few years back and really enjoyed it this time around as she swore she watched it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but after a few I don't remember that's she caved in . I asked her opinion thus far as we are putting the new setup through trial runs, which movie has stood out for enjoyment sound wise and she said "this one" referring to 9. As for the movie itself as others have said its a great story and is very well done!
> 
> 
> Warning!! this movie will incur a little searing from your right or left side depending which side your spouse is on, should you decide to turn this one up and don't run the sub s hot ( ok maybe + 2-3 db as long as she doesn't know)! be brave and stay the course and apologize when over


My mum came round yesterday and between exclamations of "it's shaking the floor!"







she thought it was a really good film











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7950#post_23280138
> 
> 
> The wife and I just finished watching 9. The soundtrack was excellent. Every sound was spot on. As for the movie...seems that it was cut a bit short. I didn't see a real ending to it.


What was the ending were you expecting it to have or thought it should have had?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7950#post_23283254
> 
> 
> Therein is the key difference between having good single digit Hz capability, or not.
> 
> 
> WOTW deserves its title for folks capable of appreciating it. As some folks mentioned with the Irene scene, some get the experience, and those without single Hz capability go "Meh".
> 
> 
> U:A is a 30Hz fest. Lots of 30Hz (BTW chest thumping bass is usually around 40-60Hz) with the Super Lycan. WOTW dips down to 3Hz in some scenes.
> 
> 
> The pod emergence is my favorite scene because of the dynamics with breaking glass, cracking stone etc. AND bass and ULF, but for anyone with huge single digit capability, the lightning strikes go deeper louder. The basement airplane is also crazy for ULF. Without HUGE single digit capability though, those two scenes are just "meh".
> 
> 
> For folks who rolloff below 20-30Hz, U:A will take the cake because there's more that they can hear/feel. For folks with single digit capability, there's no question why WOTW is one of the greatest bass movies thus far. The ULF adds another dimension that has to be felt to be understood. Folks hearing it for the first time on capable setups always have the same reaction. More or less, "HOLY S##T!!!! That's CRAZY!!! So THAT'S what all the fuss is about! I always wondered why this was considered one of the most incredible bass movies ever. I always thought XXX or YYY had more bass. NOW I see. DANG!!!"
> 
> 
> Max


You speak the truth re: the plane crash scene - I can't see the fuss, my SVS is in 16Hz tune and drops off below that! You just make me want to build something crazy







lol


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7890#post_23276226
> 
> 
> I just received a copy of Looper which is listed as the "Bass movie of the Month" at the beginning of this thread. Has anyone seen it and what were your impressions?



I had seen Looper before it made it to the list here, and had no idea I would be turning the volume down. The LFE from the first shotgun blast in the beginning was definitely a pleasant shocker.


----------



## MKtheater

Man, I have not even seen Looper yet, I need to buy it as I don't trust Blockbuster or netflix anymore(audio might be neutered).


I concur with the above posts about single digit stuff, it is not loud like the 30hz stuff but gives an experience that systems without it would think there is no bass in the scene.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7950#post_23283920
> 
> 
> Man, I have not even seen Looper yet, I need to buy it as I don't trust Blockbuster or netflix anymore(audio might be neutered).
> 
> 
> I concur with the above posts about single digit stuff, it is not loud like the 30hz stuff but gives an experience that systems without it would think there is no bass in the scene.




Nothing to worry about with Looper as far as being neutered at BB, Netflix or Redbox. Rent with confidence if that was the only reason you were going to buy since the rentals have the DTS-HD-MA. Besides the few Lionsgate titles like CitW, what other rental discs are neutered for audio? Those are the only ones I know of, so hardly reason to stop renting.



Would love to hear WOTW in a single digit sub system since I am only good down to the low teens with my subs (my BKs hit single digits, but obviously not the same as the subs doing it).


----------



## asere

I watched 9 again this weekend and the walls were rattling far from the family room.


----------



## cuzed2

After further tweaking my 3 SVS cylinders;

I re-watched TRON. A nice audio smorgasbord for sure - the subs were busy (also great surround effects).


Anyone recall how low TRON hits??

I am only good to 16 Hz, and this was probably a good demo piece for my LFE challenged setup..


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7960_40#post_23283254
> 
> 
> Therein is the key difference between having good single digit Hz capability, or not.
> 
> 
> WOTW deserves its title for folks capable of appreciating it. As some folks mentioned with the Irene scene, some get the experience, and those without single Hz capability go "Meh".
> 
> 
> U:A is a 30Hz fest. Lots of 30Hz (BTW chest thumping bass is usually around 40-60Hz) with the Super Lycan. WOTW dips down to 3Hz in some scenes.
> 
> 
> The pod emergence is my favorite scene because of the dynamics with breaking glass, cracking stone etc. AND bass and ULF, but for anyone with huge single digit capability, the lightning strikes go deeper louder. The basement airplane is also crazy for ULF. Without HUGE single digit capability though, those two scenes are just "meh".
> 
> 
> For folks who rolloff below 20-30Hz, U:A will take the cake because there's more that they can hear/feel. For folks with single digit capability, there's no question why WOTW is one of the greatest bass movies thus far. The ULF adds another dimension that has to be felt to be understood. Folks hearing it for the first time on capable setups always have the same reaction. More or less, "HOLY S##T!!!! That's CRAZY!!! So THAT'S what all the fuss is about! I always wondered why this was considered one of the most incredible bass movies ever. I always thought XXX or YYY had more bass. NOW I see. DANG!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> Max



Yes!! Its like looking directly at the sun! it just rips through the room like its nothing, as has no consideration for others , how rude


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7950#post_23284054
> 
> 
> Nothing to worry about with Looper as far as being neutered at BB, Netflix or Redbox. Rent with confidence if that was the only reason you were going to buy since the rentals have the DTS-HD-MA. Besides the few Lionsgate titles like CitW, what other rental discs are neutered for audio? Those are the only ones I know of, so hardly reason to stop renting.
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to hear WOTW in a single digit sub system since I am only good down to the low teens with my subs (my BKs hit single digits, but obviously not the same as the subs doing it).



If you have the 5 hz BK's then all you are missing is the air movement which creates pressure. At least you still get the shake. I think there was a few discs I rented that had the DD soundtrack and it said DTS-MA on the disc. Not an epidemic.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7950#post_23283296
> 
> 
> Another scene I've revisited was the fight scene on "The Incredible Hulk," it's the scene at the end of the movie when he falls out of the helicopter. I initially heard this at a sub GTG, then found it on one of my reference demo disks and played it on my dual LMS-U's. I thought it sounded ok at that time, but I just watched that scene again this weekend and it made me realize that I am going to have to revisit good bass movie again now that I have more ULF capability. Every step the Hulk made was jarring and having ample ULF capability really brings that scene to life.
> 
> 
> The FOTP is my go-to scene at the moment. The explosions are awesome, but when the plane rolls it just kills it. I mean, just....kills....it.



This movie just arrived today. Gonna give it a go this weekend!


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7980#post_23286822
> 
> 
> This movie just arrived today. Gonna give it a go this weekend!



I would love to hear how the 15H put the BIG HURT on it. Be sure to listen with one port and two ports open.


----------



## edlittle

You guys are all killing me! I'm several years out from any kind of proper bass set up, as I'm a student living in an apartment and my parents won't let me do anything other than keep the terrible HtiB in the small side house. Can't wait to shake the foundations of my future house!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7980#post_23286880
> 
> 
> I would love to hear how the 15H put the BIG HURT on it. Be sure to listen with one port and two ports open.



I can't remember what settings do your have your 2 15h's on? I think I am leaning towards 2 ports open. I tried 1 port and turned it into the wall but didn't like it. I may try 2 open and turn the q control to .5 then pull it out just a bit further front the corner than last time and run Audyssey.


2 open EQ 2 and Q .3 is what I first began at...


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlittle*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7980#post_23286935
> 
> 
> You guys are all killing me! I'm several years out from any kind of proper bass set up, as I'm a student living in an apartment and my parents won't let me do anything other than keep the terrible HtiB in the small side house. Can't wait to shake the foundations of my future house!



But you will have tons of perspective when you do. I think it's safe to say some of us have rushed into a purchase and later regretted it when we became better informed from spending more to e on these forums and researching products. I first bought my definitive technology speakers and was very unlearned (I still am but have learned more) and rushed into the purchase. I love the speakers, how the sound and would prob be a little more upset if I didn't get a great deal. But the towers have built in 10 inch subs and an 250 watt amp. I later decided to buy an HSU sub and then set the crossover on my towers at 80hz. This 'kind of' renders the tower subs useless. I say kind off because there is an upper bass contribution. But nonetheless I could have saved even more by knowing what I wanted to do from the get go. Anyway best of success!


----------



## tboe77

Good point!


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7980#post_23286957
> 
> 
> I can't remember what settings do your have your 2 15h's on? I think I am leaning towards 2 ports open. I tried 1 port and turned it into the wall but didn't like it. I may try 2 open and turn the q control to .5 then pull it out just a bit further front the corner than last time and run Audyssey.
> 
> 
> 2 open EQ 2 and Q .3 is what I first began at...



I'm currently rockin' max output mode.....2 ports open....Eq2 of course...Q of .5.


Do you notice any difference when running Audyssey in max extension mode? A.k.a 1 port open....Q of .7...EQ1? I've never run Audyssey outside of it.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7980#post_23287203
> 
> *I'm currently rockin' max output mode.....2 ports open....Eq2 of course...Q of .5.*
> 
> 
> Do you notice any difference when running Audyssey in max extension mode? A.k.a 1 port open....Q of .7...EQ1? I've never run Audyssey outside of it.



This is an excellent setting.


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlittle*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7980#post_23286935
> 
> 
> You guys are all killing me! I'm several years out from any kind of proper bass set up, as I'm a student living in an apartment and my parents won't let me do anything other than keep the terrible HtiB in the small side house. Can't wait to shake the foundations of my future house!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7980#post_23286974
> 
> 
> But you will have tons of perspective when you do. I think it's safe to say some of us have rushed into a purchase and later regretted it when we became better informed from spending more to e on these forums and researching products. I first bought my definitive technology speakers and was very unlearned (I still am but have learned more) and rushed into the purchase. I love the speakers, how the sound and would prob be a little more upset if I didn't get a great deal. But the towers have built in 10 inch subs and an 250 watt amp. I later decided to buy an HSU sub and then set the crossover on my towers at 80hz. This 'kind of' renders the tower subs useless. I say kind off because there is an upper bass contribution. But nonetheless I could have saved even more by knowing what I wanted to do from the get go. Anyway best of success!



Yes, you have found an excellent resource in AVS. As jlpowell has pointed out, use the time to figure out what gear you really want. You can also use the time to begin saving money for it!


Some of us have buyers remorse because we purchased gear that was not the right choice. Another cause of buyer's remorse is being unable or unwilling to wait until the funds are available for the gear we _really_ want, so we settle for something less and end up regretting it later.


Use the time to figure out what's going to work best for you, and save up the money for it, so that you don't have to settle for less!


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7900_100#post_23287818
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have found an excellent resource in AVS. As jlpowell has pointed out, use the time to figure out what gear you really want. You can also use the time to begin saving money for it!
> 
> *Some of us have buyers remorse because we purchased gear that was not the right choice. Another cause of buyer's remorse is being unable or unwilling to wait until the funds are available for the gear we really want, so we settle for something less and end up regretting it later.*
> 
> 
> Use the time to figure out what's going to work best for you, and save up the money for it, so that you don't have to settle for less!



Great post tboe. I actually made a thread with the intention of helping others to avoid buyers remorse by getting a sense of the path others have taken to achieve their own satisfaction level.


Here is the consolidated list. If a name looks familiar, or if you see that someone owns some gear that you are thinking about picking up, click their name and it will bring you to their post.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1444191/subwoofer-ownership-your-path-to-satisfaction/0_100#post_22679472


----------



## tboe77

Nice!


I'm getting my PSA XS30 tomorrow! Perhaps I'll post in that thread after I've had some time with it.


----------



## Steve544

So, what, in peoples opinions, is the very best all around Blu Ray that you would use as a DEMO disc? There are many great ones available and many that aren't worth a thing, but, other than animated cartoon stuff, what would be your choice as the best demo disc?


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve544*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7980#post_23288640
> 
> 
> So, what, in peoples opinions, is the very best all around Blu Ray that you would use as a DEMO disc? There are many great ones available and many that aren't worth a thing, but, other than animated cartoon stuff, what would be your choice as the best demo disc?



For me one would be Prometheus!


----------



## Snowmanick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve544*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7980_60#post_23288640
> 
> 
> So, what, in peoples opinions, is the very best all around Blu Ray that you would use as a DEMO disc? There are many great ones available and many that aren't worth a thing, but, other than animated cartoon stuff, what would be your choice as the best demo disc?



Considering this thread:


For all around bass (variety, depth, magnitude, appropriateness to action on screen, etc): War of the Worlds

Looking beyond bass: Skyfall or Star Trek (2009)



Best all around movie (forgetting bass, heresy I know): The Great Escape or Patton.


These are just my .02 of course.


----------



## Sean Spamilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7950#post_23281094
> 
> 
> I use to feel that way about _WOTW_, until I *"experienced"* this flick...
> 
> http://www.use.com/66fe9159b50eaae65305
> 
> 
> I



Agreed, popped this in the other night - Wow.. The LFE just keeps on coming. TERRIBLE writing though, so if you're using it to impress your friends with the bass make sure you don't actually subject them to the entire thing!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve544*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7980#post_23288640
> 
> 
> So, what, in peoples opinions, is the very best all around Blu Ray that you would use as a DEMO disc? There are many great ones available and many that aren't worth a thing, but, other than animated cartoon stuff, what would be your choice as the best demo disc?



TIH would be my #1 if I had to pick just one. This one has it all!


----------



## MKtheater

WOTW

FOTP

TIH

HTTYD

U:A

Cloverfield

Battle:LA


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve544*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7980#post_23288640
> 
> 
> So, what, in peoples opinions, is the very best all around Blu Ray that you would use as a DEMO disc? There are many great ones available and many that aren't worth a thing, but, other than animated cartoon stuff, what would be your choice as the best demo disc?



IMHO, excluding animated movies (many of which are VERY good as both entertainment and bass demos), my list of bass demo flicks that are also pretty great movies, would include


Looper

Star Trek (2009)

Inception

X-Men: First Class

LOTR 1 & 3


and to a lesser degree (good, but not great movies)


Live Free or Die Hard

Tron: Legacy

Skyfall

The Incredible Hulk

Hot Fuzz

Cloverfield

Running Scared

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World

The Dark Knight

Drive


then the just OK movies:


Underworld: Awakening (bass + babe in tight leather = watchable)

Transformers 1&2

Thor

Total Recall

Dredd

Master & Commander (dvd version only)

Xmen 3


I'm not much of a fan of WOTW, Battle: LA, The Day After Tomorrow, or FOTP for entertainment, but they are all HUGE bass movies.


Then there are IMHO the really bad movies that have a lot of bass, such as:


Percy Jackson & The Olympians:The Lightning Thief (unwatchable)

Pulse (unwatchable)

Immortals (terrible clipping)

The Matrix Revolutions (bad)

The Last Airbender (completely unwatchable)

Daredevil (hahahahaha)

Gamer (terrible)


----------



## SergeantYnot

Live Free or Die Hard.


This was immediately the first movie that came to mind. No other film even comes close to the pure raw action and sound quality, including the new Die Hard that came out this year. The highway sequence alone should be in the top 5 of everyone's demo.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7980#post_23288679  For me one would be Prometheus!


Sounds good +1


----------



## SergeantYnot

Just noticed Battle LA is being released next week in 4K. I am surprised this isn't being hyped more. At least 4K content doesn't appear to be going down the 3D pricing strategy...

http://www.amazon.com/Angeles-Mastered-Single-Disc-Blu-ray-Digital/dp/B00BPA2PGG


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8000_100#post_23289335
> 
> 
> Just noticed Battle LA is being released next week in 4K. I am surprised this isn't being hyped more. At least 4K content doesn't appear to be going down the 3D pricing strategy...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Angeles-Mastered-Single-Disc-Blu-ray-Digital/dp/B00BPA2PGG


Its mastered in 4k but still 1080p.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7980#post_23289384
> 
> 
> 
> Its mastered in 4k but still 1080p.



So unless you have a 4K tv then 1080p is all you get right?


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7980#post_23288679
> 
> 
> For me one would be Prometheus!


+2

Again, the scene where the Alien spaceship unsuccesfully tries to leave the planet is just shear awesome, both visually and lots and lots of ULF LFE


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7980#post_23289335
> 
> 
> Just noticed Battle LA is being released next week in 4K. I am surprised this isn't being hyped more. *At least 4K content doesn't appear to be going down the 3D pricing strategy...*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Angeles-Mastered-Single-Disc-Blu-ray-Digital/dp/B00BPA2PGG


That is interesting indeed. Is the movie bad? (I haven't seen it)


----------



## Sean Spamilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8010#post_23296383
> 
> 
> I watched F&F Tokyo Drift the other night because it was on TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice if they actually filmed it at proper speed - filming a car doing 35mph and then shaking the camera around to make it 'look' like they're apparently doing 80mph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does not make it look realistic...



Lol! Nice one


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8010#post_23295618
> 
> 
> Any opinions on "Fast Five, Tokyo Drift"? Watched it for the first time last night and was quite impressed though I couldn't really tell how low the bass actually went.



Yes, it is a 5 - and on my DemoUSBStick










The Fast And The Furious: Tokyo Drift - Chapter 15

(Graph from beginning of chapter to cutting crowd in silence)













(Graph with gap at 21:46 when cutting crowd in silence to end)


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8010#post_23296383
> 
> 
> I watched F&F Tokyo Drift the other night because it was on TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass was pretty good, and the driving was actually more realistic than the earlier films, although that's not saying much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice if they actually filmed it at proper speed - filming a car doing 35mph and then shaking the camera around to make it 'look' like they're apparently doing 80mph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does not make it look realistic...
> 
> *I recommend the original French version of Taxi (and its sequels) if you want to see drivers actually doing close to the speeds they are alleged to be doing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



My favorite scene in that one is the cat and mouse chase the Peugeot has with the Evo near the end; that was the first time I had seen that car before it started making its way to the states.


----------



## caloyzki

hi guys, can anyone can tell me which part of the movie or scene i can try the good bass from the battle of los angeles movie?


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8000_100#post_23297300
> 
> 
> hi guys, can anyone can tell me which part of the movie or scene i can try the good bass from the battle of los angeles movie?


That I can remember is at 00:52:00 (bus/gas station scene) and 01:38:00(ending).


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8010#post_23297300
> 
> 
> hi guys, can anyone can tell me which part of the movie or scene i can try the good bass from the battle of los angeles movie?



Start it at the part near the end when they go into the sewers and play it until the end of the film (or at least until the action stops). Lots of amazing sound moments in this one, but this whole section is the best IMO.


----------



## caloyzki

but, is the battle of los angeles from StARZ channel has the same sound quality from bluray? i recorded the movie from starz, so im not sure if they have the same sound quality.


----------



## nube

Flageborg:


Your graphs are all still clipped to heck and, therefore, not representative of the content on the disc. Turn your gain down, guy.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8010#post_23297300
> 
> 
> hi guys, can anyone can tell me which part of the movie or scene i can try the good bass from the battle of los angeles movie?



The final laser targeting battle scene is full of loud, deep bass. It'll make your RW-12 produce the brown note, as it's not nearly enough sub to handle such a movie. And, no, the STARZ channel presentation of it will not have the same audio quality as the BR. Not even close.


As an aside, Tarantino's latest has a few good bass moments, including some gunfights, explosions, and horses galloping. Not a fan of his style, but it's still a decent movie, though not one I'd call demo-worthy.


----------



## newc33

What is.the brown note?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8010#post_23297679
> 
> 
> Flageborg:
> 
> Your graphs are all still clipped to heck and, therefore, not representative of the content on the disc. Turn your gain down, guy.



Thanks, it should be more like this?


----------



## club968

Brown note, lol, nice...


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8010#post_23297699
> 
> 
> What is.the brown note?



7Hz, but it is not documented so far...


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8010#post_23297300
> 
> 
> hi guys, can anyone can tell me which part of the movie or scene i can try the good bass from the battle of los angeles movie?



Chapter 15


----------



## caloyzki

THANK YOU all guys, i will try to watch it later tonigt. but it only from the starz channel though


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8010#post_23297792
> 
> 
> Chapter 15



Ya esspecially 1:45:30


Sounds amazing on my lv12r


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8010#post_23297783
> 
> 
> 7Hz, but it is not documented so far...



Hahahah losing control of your bowels = brown note. NICE


----------



## spidey.joe80

do all movies on tv have filtered bass? Are pay channels like HBO filtered as well and if so how much?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040_40#post_23298001
> 
> 
> do all movies on tv have filtered bass? Are pay channels like HBO filtered as well and if so how much?



Good question! however there are some episodes of "Game of Thrones" that can put a smile on your face


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8010#post_23297783
> 
> 
> 7Hz, but it is not documented so far...


Mythbusters did an episode about it. Adam was standing surrounded by a bunch of subs wearing a diaper. I think he started to feel ill but he never sharded.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23298050
> 
> 
> Mythbusters did an episode about it. Adam was standing surrounded by a bunch of subs wearing a diaper. I think he started to feel ill but he never sharded.




I love the South Park episode about this topic.


----------



## jlpowell84

Just got war of the worlds in. Where is the epic bass scene in this movie? Haven't seen it in a few years


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040_40#post_23298125
> 
> 
> Just got war of the worlds in. Where is the epic bass scene in this movie? Haven't seen it in a few years



Bluray? just put it in sit back and well


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8010#post_23297124
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a 5 - and on my DemoUSBStick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fast And The Furious: Tokyo Drift - Chapter 15
> 
> (Graph from beginning of chapter to cutting crowd in silence)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Graph with gap at 21:46 when cutting crowd in silence to end)


Thanks. This definitely confirms what I was experiencing.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23298125
> 
> 
> Just got war of the worlds in. Where is the epic bass scene in this movie? Haven't seen it in a few years


Lightning (chapter 4?), pod emerging from under the intersection just to name a couple.


----------



## wse


Really crappy movie battle of LA!!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23298146
> 
> 
> Bluray? just put it in sit back and well



Yea bluray. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23298411
> 
> 
> Really crappy movie battle of LA!!



Definitely not worth watching...for any reason.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8010#post_23297783
> 
> 
> 7Hz, but it is not documented so far...



Maybe after a very dairy rich meal


----------



## Blu_One

Since I already had the BD at home, I watched Live Free or Die Hard yesterday based on the 5-star rating in post #1, was pretty impressed







My equipment is listed below in my sig..


----------



## Sean Spamilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23298905
> 
> 
> Since I already had the BD at home, I watched Live Free or Die Hard yesterday based on the 5-star rating in post #1, was pretty impressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My equipment is listed below in my sig..



Yeah I just watched it as well today. Some good bass in it, but ( at least on my system ) didn't compete with Underworld: Awakening and WOTW ...


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8010#post_23297775
> 
> 
> Thanks, it should be more like this?



Everyone appreciates graphs, but I'd like them to be a more accurate representation of the content.


We've been over this before: your speclab meter level is completely (in this graph) or frequently (in your other graphs) creating a straight line of peaks, which shows the peaks are getting cut off by clipping somewhere in your chain. Thus, every segment of the graphs are shown too hot, and the dynamics are being cut out. This is why your graphs show big blood clots of yellow-to-red throughout the entire graph, with little variation, like the bottom of your B:LA Ch. 15 posted above.


Long story short, the dynamic peaks in your graphs are not showing the true peaks, and everything below the peaks is being shown as too hot in reference to the true peaks. The effect is that your graphs compress the entirety of the program material and don't show enough variation; instead they misrepresent the content below the peaks as hotter than it really is, across the board.


My mention of it is not to get you to overall lower the levels; it's about eliminating the clipping that you're experiencing so that the real dynamics of the scenes are represented in your graphs.


Here are several examples of graphs with proper signal chains. Compare their meter levels to yours (they never create straight lines - no consistent clipping - no matter what content):

Oklohoma Wolf's 
bossobass's 
lfe man's 


Different color schemes, different fft lengths (I think that controls scroll speed?), so the graphs have different presentation, but none of their level meters (right side) consistently clip, if ever.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sean Spamilton*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23298999
> 
> 
> Yeah I just watched it as well today. Some good bass in it, but ( at least on my system ) didn't compete with Underworld: Awakening and WOTW ...



Live Free or Die Hard doesn't compete with those two in level or extension, but it does, I think, really artfully use the LF content in a way that makes for great presentation.


Two other recommendations that do compete with U:A and WOTW are Looper (great movie) and Flight of the Phoenix (not so great movie; about the same as Battle: LA).


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sean Spamilton*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23298999
> 
> 
> Yeah I just watched it as well today. Some good bass in it, but ( at least on my system ) didn't compete with Underworld: Awakening and WOTW ...



Thx I'll be sure to check that one out.. I had it on my pvr previously off TMN HD, but the sound off cable is junk, no dynamic range I find. I'll have to get the BD


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23298834
> 
> 
> Definitely not worth watching...for any reason.



On the Movies With Bass thread, you're saying that one of the BEST bass movies isn't worth watching for any reason? Wow.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23299172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8010#post_23297775
> 
> 
> Thanks, it should be more like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone appreciates graphs, but I'd like them to be a more accurate representation of the content.
> 
> 
> We've been over this before: your speclab meter level is completely (in this graph) or frequently (in your other graphs) creating a straight line of peaks, which shows the peaks are getting cut off by clipping somewhere in your chain. Thus, every segment of the graphs are shown too hot, and the dynamics are being cut out. This is why your graphs show big blood clots of yellow-to-red throughout the entire graph, with little variation, like the bottom of your B:LA Ch. 15 posted above.
> 
> 
> Long story short, the dynamic peaks in your graphs are not showing the true peaks, and everything below the peaks is being shown as too hot in reference to the true peaks. The effect is that your graphs compress the entirety of the program material and don't show enough variation; instead they misrepresent the content below the peaks as hotter than it really is, across the board.
> 
> 
> My mention of it is not to get you to overall lower the levels; it's about eliminating the clipping that you're experiencing so that the real dynamics of the scenes are represented in your graphs.
> 
> 
> Here are several examples of graphs with proper signal chains. Compare their meter levels to yours (they never create straight lines - no consistent clipping - no matter what content):
> 
> Oklohoma Wolf's
> bossobass's
> lfe man's
> 
> 
> Different color schemes, different fft lengths (I think that controls scroll speed?), so the graphs have different presentation, but none of their level meters (right side) consistently clip, if ever.
Click to expand...






Maybe you should post some sample waterfalls (on this site) that you have made on your own system. Maybe that would give you more insight on what represents "an accurate representation of the content".


At this point in time. I only use Speclab to figure out how a movie was mixed (what signal is on what channel). Not worth the time to post any results here because no one is interested!


----------



## SergeantYnot

I know this has been asked before, but has the explosion scene (at 26 minutes) from Game of Thrones season 2, episode 9 been formally graphed yet? The BDs have been out for awhile now.


----------



## jeremymak

any update of the list???


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23299570
> 
> 
> any update of the list???



+1 !


----------



## MKtheater

Hey guys, if you like vampire movies you should give Priest a go, great soundtrack and the bass is good. Not 5 stars but it does move you.


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23297854
> 
> 
> Ya esspecially 1:45:30
> 
> 
> Sounds amazing on my lv12r



I just watchED this film last night, i thought i recorded it thru starz, but its on FX and the sound IS AWFUL! i didnt enjoy it.


----------



## MKtheater

Guys, PLEASE stop watching these bass movies from cable or even streaming as the blurays are much better for audio!


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23299811
> 
> 
> Guys, PLEASE stop watching these bass movies from cable or even streaming as the blurays are much better for audio!


+1

I don't even bother with anything other than shiny disc media unless of course it's some chick flick that has no sound to speak of anyway.


----------



## Blu_One

If


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23299811
> 
> 
> Guys, PLEASE stop watching these bass movies from cable or even streaming as the blurays are much better for audio!



If you rip them properly, put it on a USB drive, connect to an Oppo 103 going to an Onkyo AVR, would the sound from that match the BD ?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23299763
> 
> 
> I just watchED this film last night, i thought i recorded it thru starz, but its on FX and the sound IS AWFUL! i didnt enjoy it.



Try the blu ray and report back. I would not come to any conclusions based on your cable audio experience.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23298834
> 
> 
> Definitely not worth watching...for any reason.



Considering the thread you are responding in, can you honestly not think of ANY reason to watch one of the absolute best LFE flicks on blu ray?


----------



## KJSmitty

Y


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23299862
> 
> 
> If
> 
> If you rip them properly, put it on a USB drive, connect to an Oppo 103 going to an Onkyo AVR, would the sound from that match the BD ?



Yes,

I have all my media ripped to my 36TB NAS. All BDs as M2TS files, all HD DD/DTS as applicable and there is no difference between disc and file etc.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23299862
> 
> 
> If
> 
> If you rip them properly, put it on a USB drive, connect to an Oppo 103 going to an Onkyo AVR, would the sound from that match the BD ?



IDK, never tried it. I still like my blurays better than my Bluray demo disc but not because of the bass.


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23300029
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> Yes,
> 
> I have all my media ripped to my 36TB NAS. All BDs as M2TS files, all HD DD/DTS as applicable and there is no difference between disc and file etc.



Very nice, thx !










I don't have that many BDs yet, so I got a 4TB WD USB hard drive, good for now. Just need to get a BD drive installed on my PC and I'll be good to go !


I've never ripped anything before, no BDs or even DVDs, so I just need to look up the best way to do it.. But like I said I want to maintain BD quality for video and sound. Any suggestions how the best approach to take to accomplish this fairly easily? If you do.. you could pm me to keep the thread on topic I guess.. Thx !


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23300239
> 
> 
> Very nice, thx !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have that many BDs yet, so I got a 4TB WD USB hard drive, good for now. Just need to get a BD drive installed on my PC and I'll be good to go !
> 
> 
> I've never ripped anything before, no BDs or even DVDs, so I just need to look up the best way to do it.. But like I said I want to maintain BD quality for video and sound. Any suggestions how the best approach to take to accomplish this fairly easily? If you do.. you could pm me to keep the thread on topic I guess.. Thx !


Man you're bout to open a huge can if worms, good luck.


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23300328
> 
> 
> Man you're bout to open a huge can if worms, good luck.



lol oh really eh..










Thx..


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23300239
> 
> 
> I don't have that many BDs yet, so I got a 4TB WD USB hard drive, good for now. Just need to get a BD drive installed on my PC and I'll be good to go !



Thanks.

I don't either...







. Actually, only 12TB of the NAS is allocated to media with another 12TB as media backup. The remaining 12TB is for data storage/backup and my home surveillance cameras.


Even with 4TB you should have room for about 150-175 BDs (movie only/no compression and HD audio). As you know there are many options out there. I'll PM you what has worked for me.


Cheers


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23300384
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I don't either...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Actually, only 12TB of the NAS is allocated to media with another 12TB as media backup. The remaining 12TB is for data storage/backup and my home surveillance cameras.
> 
> 
> Even with 4TB you should have room for about 150-175 BDs (movie only/no compression and HD audio). As you know there are many options out there. I'll PM you what has worked for me.
> 
> 
> Cheers



I appreciate that, thx very much, no rush..


----------



## bsoko2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23299811
> 
> 
> Guys, PLEASE stop watching these bass movies from cable or even streaming as the blurays are much better for audio!



Agree! I don't stream any movie, I buy the BD and only listen to BD for the better quality audio and video. Some bass in BD discs are not as good the older DVD DTS release and there is a list somewhere with what movie. I figured that BD movies on the shelf cost $200 a foot and I so far have 20 feet.


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsoko2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23300526
> 
> 
> Agree! I don't stream any movie, I buy the BD and only listen to BD for the better quality audio and video. Some bass in BD discs are not as good the older DVD DTS release and there is a list somewhere with what movie. I figured that BD movies on the shelf cost $200 a foot and I so far have 20 feet.



Funny you should mention "$ by the foot".. We ended up at a friend of a friends house one afternoon and they were showing my wife and I their modest HT room above the garage. It was nice and all but nothing over the top etc. in the right rear of the room there was a small two foot wide door that I figured was a closet yet when he opened it up it led to a narrow hallway of sorts that ran the length of the room which was close to 30 feet. At the far end it wrapped around where you could access the front wall of the theater/equipment etc. What impressed me was there were 6 stacked shelves that ran the length of the hallway on the one side. Each was plumb full of BDs and some DVDs. I remember commenting to my wife: "that's like 180 feet of movies at on average probably $350 a foot!!" I don't think there was a movie they didn't own....


----------



## Questions123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23299763
> 
> 
> I just watchED this film last night, i thought i recorded it thru starz, but its on FX and the sound IS AWFUL! i didnt enjoy it.


FX does something funky with the .1 audio... I've never watched a movie from there, but watching various shows it's clearly different than any other TV/cable channel.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23299477
> 
> 
> Maybe you should post some sample waterfalls (on this site) that you have made on your own system. Maybe that would give you more insight on what represents "an accurate representation of the content".
> 
> 
> At this point in time. I only use Speclab to figure out how a movie was mixed (what signal is on what channel). Not worth the time to post any results here because no one is interested!



His stuff is clipped, and badly. Do you agree or disagree with that and/or my other assertions? You've said nothing of substance here, and I hope you don't reply with more of the same.


Why be a contrarian? You're essentially saying, "If you don't do it, you have no right to criticize." That's a logical fallacy.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23299172
> 
> 
> Everyone appreciates graphs, but I'd like them to be a more accurate representation of the content.
> 
> My mention of it is not to get you to overall lower the levels;
> 
> 
> Here are several examples of graphs with proper signal chains. Compare their meter levels to yours (they never create straight lines - no consistent clipping - no matter what content):
> 
> bossobass's
> 
> 
> Different color schemes, different fft lengths (I think that controls scroll speed?), so the graphs have different presentation, but none of their level meters (right side) consistently clip, if ever.



Thanks for input. Tried some adjustments to compare with your examples...and now it looks a bit closer.













Or maybe this is closer...?



Battle: Los Angeles - Chapter 14 - last minute...


----------



## Blu_One

Quick question guys..


Is there a general consensus on the absolute very best BD for LFE content ?? Now I realize that's a loaded question... so maybe a top 3.. I need something to bring down the house







Well maybe it's the ex's house.. but that's just a minor detail

















#1. ?

#2. ?

#3. ?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23304419
> 
> 
> Quick question guys..
> 
> 
> Is there a general consensus on the absolute very best BD for LFE content ?? Now I realize that's a loaded question... so maybe a top 3.. I need something to bring down the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe it's the ex's house.. but that's just a minor detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1. ?
> 
> #2. ?
> 
> #3. ?



You should really listen to all the 4.5-5 star tracks and come up with your own 3 since this will be subjective to some degree for a variety of reasons (different subs, different responses, different likes as far as what you consider the most impressive part of the bass spectrum, etc......). Having said that, I think MKtheater summed it up best a few pages back with this list.......


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7980#post_23288933
> 
> 
> WOTW
> 
> FOTP
> 
> TIH
> 
> HTTYD
> 
> U:A
> 
> Cloverfield
> 
> Battle:LA



Personally, I would also add Tron Legacy (yes, I know about the clipping.....still one hell of a killer LFE ride IMO!) and Matrix Revolutions to the list above. I think in general though these would be considered the best.



Another personal favorite of mine which rarely gets mentioned is Hellboy 2. I don't know how deep it digs (been a while since I watched, but probably not up to par with the big boys), but it is such a fun LFE movie IMO. I would be curious to see this graphed at the other site and put through the grading scale.


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23304463
> 
> 
> You should really listen to all the 4.5-5 star tracks and come up with your own 3 since this will be subjective to some degree for a variety of reasons (different subs, different responses, different likes as far as what you consider the most impressive part of the bass spectrum, etc......). Having said that, I think MKtheater summed it up best a few pages back with this list.......
> 
> Personally, I would also add Tron Legacy (yes, I know about the clipping.....still one hell of a killer LFE ride IMO!) and Matrix Revolutions to the list above. I think in general though these would be considered the best.



10-4, sounds great man, thx for the suggestions, much appreciated !


----------



## jlpowell84

Tonight it's the Hulk! Edward Norton version


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23304990
> 
> 
> Edward Norton version


----------



## Blu_One

^

LOL


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Fitzmaurice*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23305186


What kind of response does the Eric Bana version get?


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23299824
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> I don't even bother with anything other than shiny disc media unless of course it's some chick flick that has no sound to speak of anyway.



Big +2


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8040#post_23299824
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> I don't even bother with anything other than shiny disc media unless of course it's some chick flick that has no sound to speak of anyway.



Big +2


Sorry bout double post. Damn phone


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23305326
> 
> 
> Big +2



I find streaming to be a valuable option. VUDU is the best there is from what I use. Sure, shiny disc or rips are the best yet with a "great" internet connection VUDU gives you 1080p and DD minimum. If the movie is great then I buy it... I've got about 2000 feet of CAT6 throughout the house thus no wireless streaming for me. Heck, depending on the movie, you would never know the difference in many cases.


Cheers


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23305365
> 
> 
> I find streaming to be a valuable option. VUDU is the best there is from what I use. Sure, shiny disc or rips are the best yet with a "great" internet connection VUDU gives you 1080p and DD minimum. If the movie is great then I buy it... I've got about 2000 feet of CAT6 throughout the house thus no wireless streaming for me. Heck, depending on the movie, you would never know the difference in many cases.
> 
> 
> Cheers



That's a lot of CAT up in there, sweet !


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Fitzmaurice*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23305186



Oh Bill...


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23302911
> 
> 
> Thanks for input. Tried some adjustments to compare with your examples...and now it looks a bit closer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe this is closer...?
> 
> 
> 
> Battle: Los Angeles - Chapter 14 - last minute...



That looks MUCH better.


Side note: Just came back from seeing Iron Man 3 in Imax. Yeah...can't wait to see what that does on Blu Ray. Easily the best, most action packed of the trilogy. Great movie.


----------



## Prime316

Why didn't someone stop me from wasting my money buying Jack Reacher?


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23307217
> 
> 
> Why didn't someone stop me from wasting my money buying Jack Reacher?



Damn, I was hoping for better from "Reacher".

Prime316; Thanks for the heads-up - you just saved me some money - I'll be red-boxing this one


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve544*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7980#post_23288640
> 
> 
> So, what, in peoples opinions, is the very best all around Blu Ray that you would use as a DEMO disc? There are many great ones available and many that aren't worth a thing, but, other than animated cartoon stuff, what would be your choice as the best demo disc?



HT Demo Disc v2.0 to be had for free on this forum, or any of Superleo's discs... Also free on this forum


----------



## myav6000

Just went back from a local 3D IMAX theater and these are on-site caps from Star Trek: Into Darkness.

The 30Hz roll-off might be the result of high pass filter setting or limitation of cinema subwoofer capability.



26',
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Gunship attack

 





1hr52',
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Crashing into downtown


----------



## Sean Spamilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23307269
> 
> 
> Damn, I was hoping for better from "Reacher".
> 
> Prime316; Thanks for the heads-up - you just saved me some money - I'll be red-boxing this one



I watched it last week and have already forgotten what it was about ... dragons? the inexorable march towards death? fly fishing? who knows. Not a good sign.


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23307371
> 
> 
> HT Demo Disc v2.0 to be had for free on this forum, or any of Superleo's discs... Also free on this forum



For FREE !


Where ?? When ??


I want it


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myav6000*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23307453
> 
> 
> Just went back from a local 3D IMAX theater and these are on-site caps from Star Trek: Into Darkness.
> 
> The 30Hz roll-off might be the result of high pass filter setting or limitation of cinema subwoofer capability.
> 
> 
> 
> 26',
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Gunship attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1hr52',
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Crashing into downtown



The movie is out already? You overseas?


Those charts are worrying.


----------



## jlpowell84

Btw bill the Hulk was amazing!


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8100#post_23308020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myav6000*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23307453
> 
> 
> Just went back from a local 3D IMAX theater and these are on-site caps from Star Trek: Into Darkness.
> 
> The 30Hz roll-off might be the result of high pass filter setting or limitation of cinema subwoofer capability.
> 
> 
> 
> 26',
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Gunship attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1hr52',
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Crashing into downtown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The movie is out already? You overseas?
> 
> 
> Those charts are worrying.
Click to expand...

MOST theaters can't do much of anything below 30Hz (takes a LOT more power at 15Hz than 30Hz) and there is way more cubic volume. That's why some of us find it amusing when someone goes to the theater and comes back proclaiming something will be a ULF monster.


I can't think of any commercial theater that can play flat to 20Hz much less from 5-20Hz.



Max


----------



## SARHENTO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23307815
> 
> 
> For FREE !
> 
> 
> Where ?? When ??
> 
> 
> I want it



Me too. I want it! Any link ?


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23307815
> 
> 
> For FREE !
> 
> 
> Where ?? When ??
> 
> 
> I want it



Superleo's: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1391873/reference-blu-ray-demo-disc-bd9-dvd-dl-media-bd50 

Ultimate Bass Demo Disc: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1412846/the-ultimate-bass-demo-disc


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23307217
> 
> 
> Why didn't someone stop me from wasting my money buying Jack Reacher?



+1. Not sure what all the fuss about the sound quality and LFE being top of the line. My subs had more of a workout with Gangster Squad.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23307217
> 
> 
> Why didn't someone stop me from wasting my money buying Jack Reacher?



I tried to warn everyone a couple weeks back that Jack Reacher is not a bass movie:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7800#post_23252890
> 
> 
> Jack Reacher had very little bass, and what little it had sounded high in the range. There was one scene that reminded me of F'ing Irene...oh wait, that was last night's viewing of The Day After Tomorrow. Sorry!


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8070#post_23302911
> 
> 
> Thanks for input. Tried some adjustments to compare with your examples...and now it looks a bit closer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe this is closer...?
> 
> 
> 
> Battle: Los Angeles - Chapter 14 - last minute...



Still pretty clipped on the top one. But, nice to see some effort to getting it figured out.


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8100#post_23309106
> 
> 
> Superleo's: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1391873/reference-blu-ray-demo-disc-bd9-dvd-dl-media-bd50
> 
> Ultimate Bass Demo Disc: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1412846/the-ultimate-bass-demo-disc



Perfect, thx !


----------



## Blu_One

Does anyone know how the bass is in Saving Private Ryan ?


It's been a while since I've seen it, but I'm thinking about that opening scene when they come in on the beach, wow.


Anyone ?


I'm gonna pick up the BD if its decent..


----------



## Torqdog

Has anyone watched The Impossible yet? A friend of mine watched it on his Yamaha HTIB and said it was pretty phenomenal which of course I took with a grain of salt considering the sub is something like a 6 incher. But then looking at the bluray.com review, maybe he is on to something.

From the review;


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluray.com*
> 
> The Impossible features lossless DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 mixes in both English and Spanish. Both of these tracks offer *astounding LFE* as well as sterling fidelity and awesome dynamic range. *As Bayona mentions in the commentary, a lot of attention was paid to the sound design of this film*, and that care comes through immaculately well on both of these lossless offerings. From the first disturbing rumble that begins the film (is it a tsunami or something else entirely?) through the big set piece of the waves crashing ashore to later, more relatively restrained moments, these tracks offer brilliantly immersive qualities that regularly place discrete effects around the soundfield, adding immeasurably to the generally realistic ambience of the film.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8100#post_23312952
> 
> 
> Has anyone watched The Impossible yet? A friend of mine watched it on his Yamaha HTIB and said it was pretty phenomenal which of course I took with a grain of salt considering the sub is something like a 6 incher. But then looking at the bluray.com review, maybe he is on to something.
> 
> From the review;



Good sounding track overall IMO, but you won't be pulling it out to demo your subs in light of the better and best demo scenes/films on tap. I certainly would not call the LFE "astounding".


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8100#post_23313132
> 
> 
> Good sounding track overall IMO, but you won't be pulling it out to demo your subs in light of the better and best demo scenes/films on tap. I certainly would not call the LFE "astounding".


Thanks


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8100#post_23308698
> 
> 
> MOST theaters can't do much of anything below 30Hz (takes a LOT more power at 15Hz than 30Hz) and there is way more cubic volume. That's why some of us find it amusing when someone goes to the theater and comes back proclaiming something will be a ULF monster.
> 
> 
> I can't think of any commercial theater that can play flat to 20Hz much less from 5-20Hz.
> 
> 
> Max


I want to build that theatre














although would the masses appreciate it? Probably not...












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8100#post_23311394
> 
> 
> Still pretty clipped on the top one. But, nice to see some effort to getting it figured out.


Does Battle:LA really have that much under 15Hz? No wonder I didn't think much of it, my SVS is in 16Hz tune! lol


----------



## MKtheater

Battle:LA is an awesome bass movie.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Does anyone know if there is anything to keep an eye out for with some decent LFE coming to Blu Ray soon??


I know there are some great movies coming to the theaters in the next year. We should have lots to discuss in the near future


----------



## caloyzki

i am about to rent jack reacher for movie tonight from redbox. i am expecting good bass on this movie? anybody seen this movie? how is the bass?


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8100_100#post_23315458
> 
> 
> i am about to rent jack reacher for movie tonight from redbox. i am expecting good bass on this movie? anybody seen this movie? how is the bass?


 

There is no good lfe in this movie that I can remember. There is a car scene but the bass is higher up like 80hz.


----------



## edlittle

From what I saw in the IMAX of Oblivion, that'll be a treat in a couple of months.


----------



## eljaycanuck

+1. I saw that movie at an UltraAVX cinema recently and, yeah, it should both look and sound great on BD.


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8100#post_23315458
> 
> 
> i am about to rent jack reacher for movie tonight from redbox. i am expecting good bass on this movie? anybody seen this movie? how is the bass?



Son and I just watched it last night. I would agree not a movie one would consider for LFE bragging but overall entertaining. It definitely has some mid-level moments that will work the rest of your system with a few lower hits now and then. I know my system/theater definitely had that Big Block Chevelle sounding good.... Had me reminiscing about my old LS6.







.


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8100#post_23315767
> 
> 
> Son and I just watched it last night. I would agree not a movie one would consider for LFE bragging but overall entertaining. It definitely has some mid-level moments that will work the rest of your system with a few lower hits now and then. I know my system/theater definitely had that Big Block Chevelle sounding good.... Had me reminiscing about my old LS6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yeah, the cars sounded great but that was about all. There was way too much talking and way too little action. I could have enjoyed it as much as I did...not much...by watching it on a 19 inch set without a sound system attached.


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8100#post_23316013
> 
> 
> Yeah, the cars sounded great but that was about all. There was way too much talking and way too little action. I could have enjoyed it as much as I did...not much...by watching it on a 19 inch set without a sound system attached.



I agree the movie could have been about 15 min shorter. However, much of the talk was an attempt to get you into the characters thoughts. As for the 19 inch set.... Ahhhh no. Not that I would like it yet I would take a big screen and a single speaker experience over a screen size that I couldn't even stomach on my computer now days....


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8100#post_23315169
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is anything to keep an eye out for with some decent LFE coming to Blu Ray soon??
> 
> 
> I know there are some great movies coming to the theaters in the next year. We should have lots to discuss in the near future



Schwarzenegger's "The Last Stand" is out next Tuesday. There are a couple of reviews of the blu-ray out already. Looks promising.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8100#post_23314263
> 
> 
> I want to build that theatre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although would the masses appreciate it? Probably not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Battle:LA really have that much under 15Hz? No wonder I didn't think much of it, my SVS is in 16Hz tune! lol



Yes, B:LA really has that much under 15hz. Check out the real graphs: http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/?p=134 .


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8100#post_23315458
> 
> 
> i am about to rent jack reacher for movie tonight from redbox. i am expecting good bass on this movie? anybody seen this movie? how is the bass?



None whatsoever. Decent movie actually, but I'm not really sure how it even ended up on the LFE thread.


----------



## subyguy

The rifle shots sounded great but no real LFE to speak of.


----------



## mailiang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subyguy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8100_50#post_23318637
> 
> 
> The rifle shots sounded great but no real LFE to speak of.



+1



Ian


----------



## Blu_One

Been following this thread for about a week now.. very interesting stuff.


Based on the chatter here and given that I had to wait to pick up my wife at work today, and that there's a best buy right across from her office, I picked up *Battle Los Angeles*..


Very nice, good call on that one I must say










Also picked up all of the Fast and Furious BDs for $10 each but that's probably not for this thread..







Anyways I guess it can get expensive if you have to wait for your wife and there's a best buy right there..


Does *HURT LOCKER* have good bass or just good sound in general ?


EDIT: I see that Hurt Locker and some of the Fast and Furious are on The List, good stuff


----------



## Blu_One

Hot Fuzz (_insane_ bass and that was on TMN HD on my cable)

Cloverfield

War of the Worlds (keep hearing about this one (?)

Fight Club







amazing movie

Inception - very very well thought out..

Project X









U-571- bass must be good with those depth charges









Wishlist.. need these bad, gonna work on it I think


----------



## Slingblayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8100#post_23321782
> 
> Hot Fuzz (_insane_ bass and that was on TMN HD on my cable)
> 
> Cloverfield
> 
> War of the Worlds (keep hearing about this one (?)
> 
> Fight Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing movie
> 
> Inception - very very well thought out..
> 
> Project X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U-571- bass must be good with those depth charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishlist.. need these bad, gonna work on it I think



Several of these titles have the best Bass scenes on a couple of the demo blurays that some fine gentlemen from this forum have produced, and made available for download.


----------



## Blu_One

Thx, I recently heard about those discs, I have the link to the torrent for one of them, I'll get it soon


----------



## Shadowdane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8100#post_23308698
> 
> 
> MOST theaters can't do much of anything below 30Hz (takes a LOT more power at 15Hz than 30Hz) and there is way more cubic volume. That's why some of us find it amusing when someone goes to the theater and comes back proclaiming something will be a ULF monster.
> 
> 
> I can't think of any commercial theater that can play flat to 20Hz much less from 5-20Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



Yah one of my buddies worked as a contractor for IMAX doing the audio calibrations. He said they use a high-pass filter, so they don't even attempt to play the lower frequencies. I can't remember what frequency they filtered at, I'd guess around 25-30Hz.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8130#post_23323218
> 
> 
> Yah one of my buddies worked as a contractor for IMAX doing the audio calibrations. He said they use a high-pass filter, so they don't even attempt to play the lower frequencies. I can't remember what frequency they filtered at, I'd guess around 25-30Hz.



I wonder if this still applies to newer theaters as well; how long ago was that? The IMAX I frequent was built in the past few years, and goes low enough to give the impression you are sitting in some kind D-Box seat and then some. When I saw Prometheus, the LFE was wonderful and literally gut-wrenching. I have never experienced that in another theater before.


----------



## Shadowdane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8130#post_23323326
> 
> 
> I wonder if this still applies to newer theaters as well; how long ago was that? The IMAX I frequent was built in the past few years, and goes low enough to give the impression you are sitting in some kind D-Box seat and then some. When I saw Prometheus, the LFE was wonderful and literally gut-wrenching. I have never experienced that in another theater before.



This was about 4-5yrs ago, he only worked the job for about 6 months. So not sure if the process has changed. I do remember hearing that IMAX is using Audyssey technology now.


----------



## asere

Is there a link that shows us how low (HZ) a movie goes with the scenes?


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8130#post_23324007
> 
> 
> Is there a link that shows us how low (HZ) a movie goes with the scenes?


Try this one;

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/


----------



## edlittle

Just got back from Star Trek in IMAX. I'm almost positive they cut out some bass, as when I saw Oblivion in the exact same theater I got hit with way better (and more importantly lower) bass. Hopefully that will be fixed in the BD release.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlittle*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8130#post_23324476
> 
> 
> Just got back from Star Trek in IMAX. I'm almost positive they cut out some bass, as when I saw Oblivion in the exact same theater I got hit with way better (and more importantly lower) bass. Hopefully that will be fixed in the BD release.





Man, I hope this blu ray is not filtered. ST 2009 is one of my favorite audio tracks and some of the best LFE execution on blu IMO including excellent extension. It would be a BIG bummer if this new film gets filtered which I am optimistic it wont going off the first film (then again I don't know if the same sound team is working on the new one). Fingers crossed!


----------



## caloyzki

If some one already watched the movie 9 can you please tell which scene or partof the movie with the great bass? Thanks I really appreciate it.


----------



## edlittle

Looks like different sound designers. Could also be clipped for the theater however, as shown by the graph a few posts back.


----------



## newc33

If someone could point me in a better area to post this let me know. I watched the dark night rises tonight on DVD from redbox. To my surprise it is just in sterio!? I'm watching it using pl2 and spectacle on the cinema dsp and it sounds good for 2 channel converted to surround. The bass is decent but all in all a lil dissapointed. This is not the blue ray BTW. Are all dark night rises from red box like this? And if so why???


----------



## MKtheater

Bluray kicks butt.


----------



## newc33

Ya I have a bunch of blue rays, that's actually all I buy and look for at redbox. Sucks they didn't have it in blueray or I would gladly pay the extra 30 cents. I just don't understand why this isn't at least Dolby digital 5.1 Why 2 channel???


----------



## audiofan1

I just finished watching X-Men First Class and although its the second time, the welcome presence of some serious ULF previously unheard or felt when the soundtrack called for it could place it very close to 9 and WOTW , and in some places maybe exceeding them in room coupling







I gotta admit I didn't see ,hear or feel this coming when it came time to view and came away far more impressed with the movie as well!


If like me you need an LFE workout for your sub, keep moving up or down the 5 star list, Xmen First Class has the goods and may make you revise your list


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8130#post_23325341
> 
> 
> I just finished watching X-Men First Class and although its the second time, the welcome presence of some serious ULF previously unheard or felt when the soundtrack called for it could place it very close to 9 and WOTW , and in some places maybe exceeding them in room coupling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta admit I didn't see ,hear or feel this coming when it came time to view and came away far more impressed with the movie as well!
> 
> 
> If like me you need an LFE workout for your sub, keep moving up or down the 5 star list, Xmen First Class has the goods and may make you revise your list


+1

The scene on the beach when Magneto plays games with the missles and ships gets things shakin big time.


----------



## UofAZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8130#post_23325323
> 
> 
> Ya I have a bunch of blue rays, that's actually all I buy and look for at redbox. Sucks they didn't have it in blueray or I would gladly pay the extra 30 cents. I just don't understand why this isn't at least Dolby digital 5.1 Why 2 channel???



Alot of RedBox and some store bought movies revert to stereo when you first put the disc in. Best to go into the DVD menu and select Audio setup and manually switch the audio from stereo to Multi Channel. I recently rented Disney's "Brave" on Bluray and noticed it was set to stereo but just clicked menu and then audio settings and switched from stereo to DTS True HD 7.1. Have no idea why some movies revert to stereo but it happens.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8130#post_23324032
> 
> 
> Try this one;
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/



Thanks for the link but can someone explain it? Does the red color on the graph indicate how low the bass goes?


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8130#post_23324551
> 
> 
> If some one already watched the movie 9 can you please tell which scene or partof the movie with the great bass? Thanks I really appreciate it.



I apologize that I don't remember the name of the chapters that have great bass because I am at work and do not have the dvd in front of me but if you go to chapters select the one that has something to do with the great bird or destroy the bird (you will see the bird flying on the chapter menu) and also look for the destruction scene of the machine towards the end. Overall look for a scene with action but as you already know the movie has good bass regardless of the scenes you choose.


You could also get War of the Words with Tom Cruise. That movie has intense LFE.


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8130#post_23326027
> 
> 
> I apologize that I don't remember the name of the chapters that have great bass because I am at work and do not have the dvd in front of me but if you go to chapters select the one that has something to do with the great bird or destroy the bird (you will see the bird flying on the chapter menu) and also look for the destruction scene of the machine towards the end. Overall look for a scene with action but as you already know the movie has good bass regardless of the scenes you choose.
> 
> 
> You could also get War of the Words with Tom Cruise. That movie has intense LFE.


thanks a lot sir. when you have time later if you can check it out for me? i really appreciate a lot. thanks.


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*
> 
> If some one already watched the movie 9 can you please tell which scene or partof the movie with the great bass?


 Ask this guy - he watched the movie just over two weeks ago .


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8130#post_23326043
> 
> 
> thanks a lot sir. when you have time later if you can check it out for me? i really appreciate a lot. thanks.



I sure will!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8130#post_23326052
> 
> Ask this guy - he watched the movie just over two weeks ago .



What's going on here? !!! Lol


----------



## Snowmanick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8100_60#post_23315169
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is anything to keep an eye out for with some decent LFE coming to Blu Ray soon??
> 
> 
> I know there are some great movies coming to the theaters in the next year. We should have lots to discuss in the near future



A Good Day to Die Hard comes out in a few weeks (6/4/13). The movie itself got panned, but it seems there are a lot of things blowing up. Maybe it redeems itself with some good LFE.


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snowmanick*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8130#post_23326473
> 
> 
> A Good Day to Die Hard comes out in a few weeks (6/4/13). The movie itself got panned, but it seems there are a lot of things blowing up. Maybe it redeems itself with some good LFE.



Hopefully so










Live Free or Die Hard is 5 star for LFE, so hopefully they keep this going with this latest one


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Just watched the Pacific Rim trailer #2 and when that BD releases it should be a five star with all of that destruction from massive robots/monsters.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8130#post_23325341
> 
> 
> I just finished watching X-Men First Class and although its the second time, the welcome presence of some serious ULF previously unheard or felt when the soundtrack called for it could place it very close to 9 and WOTW , and in some places maybe exceeding them in room coupling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta admit I didn't see ,hear or feel this coming when it came time to view and came away far more impressed with the movie as well!
> 
> 
> If like me you need an LFE workout for your sub, keep moving up or down the 5 star list, Xmen First Class has the goods and may make you revise your list



While I agree that it's pretty great for ULF, I don't think it's got enough goods to warrant 5 star. Close, though!







It's also a really, really good movie.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8130#post_23326012
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link but can someone explain it? Does the red color on the graph indicate how low the bass goes?



Not sure what parts you want explained. The top of that post explains the peak hold and average trace charts, and how they're used to determine the scores of the movies. Those graphs' axes are labeled, so it's really self-explanatory.


If you're talking about the graphs of individual scenes of the movies, here's an example taking one of bossobass's images from databass to illustrate the various components:

 


The recording of the graph starts at the bottom, ends at the top, with 5 second increments listed on the left hand side. The intensity level is pretty self-explanatory - but this is a common point of departure when comparing graphs from different people, so pay particular attention to their intensity color palette. The right signal level should never show something that looks like you can draw a straight line down it, as that would indicate clipping (another important thing to look for when comparing graphs).


The top shows the peak and avg. levels throughout the selected clip, at the frequency indicated (left is lower, right is higher frequency). The frequency also applies to the graph with all the color splotches (this is the part we typically care about) - the graph displays from DC (0hz) to 120hz, though in reality I think his chain only measures 2hz to 120hz. That color-filled portion of the window shows us, over the length of the clip, what frequency (hz) and at what intensity (-dB from the individual user's reference level) the bass content occurs.


In this particular graph, there are no effects that are very intense. It looks like the hottest effects are around -18dB. Generally, graphs from the same person are comparable (assuming they keep their setup the same), so comparing the graphs from different movies in the data-bass.com thread is apples-to-apples.


Hope that helps!


----------



## bumprunlogan

Looking at the 5 star list and I only have Underworld & Fellowship of the Ring on bluray. I have the rest of those titles on dvd except maybe 3 or 4 but now I have my system complete (until I upgrade) I was wondering if it's worth it replacing those dvd's with blu rays for the 5 star movies.


For example 9 scares my nephew when I play it and last night used WOTW as a demo for my son n law. Would the pod coming out of the ground be that more intense.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bumprunlogan*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8130#post_23326597
> 
> 
> Looking at the 5 star list and I only have Underworld & Fellowship of the Ring on bluray. I have the rest of those titles on dvd except maybe 3 or 4 but now I have my system complete (until I upgrade) I was wondering if it's worth it replacing those dvd's with blu rays for the 5 star movies.
> 
> 
> For example 9 scares my nephew when I play it and last night used WOTW as a demo for my son n law. Would the pod coming out of the ground be that more intense.



Generally, no, for the audio mixes, the DVD is sufficient. There may be differences in the clarity and detail of surround effects when upgrading to the BR, but almost no changes in LFE content. There are only one or two known cases of the DVD and BR being significantly different audio mixes in the bass frequencies, out of the thousands of movies examined. But, as you know, the picture quality is a significant difference and probably a worthwhile reason to upgrade!


I highly suggest checking out Looper. It's not a kid's movie (very violent), but it's very entertaining and pretty much just as good as WOTW as a bass demo. I don't think it gets nearly as much credit on this thread as it deserves.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8120_40#post_23326590
> 
> 
> While I agree that it's pretty great for ULF, I don't think it's got enough goods to warrant 5 star. Close, though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also a really, really good movie.
> 
> Not sure what parts you want explained. The top of that post explains the peak hold and average trace charts, and how they're used to determine the scores of the movies. Those graphs' axes are labeled, so it's really self-explanatory.
> 
> 
> If you're talking about the graphs of individual scenes of the movies, here's an example taking one of bossobass's images from databass to illustrate the various components:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The recording of the graph starts at the bottom, ends at the top, with 5 second increments listed on the left hand side. The intensity level is pretty self-explanatory - but this is a common point of departure when comparing graphs from different people, so pay particular attention to their intensity color palette. The right signal level should never show something that looks like you can draw a straight line down it, as that would indicate clipping (another important thing to look for when comparing graphs).
> 
> 
> The top shows the peak and avg. levels throughout the selected clip, at the frequency indicated (left is lower, right is higher frequency). The frequency also applies to the graph with all the color splotches (this is the part we typically care about) - the graph displays from DC (0hz) to 120hz, though in reality I think his chain only measures 2hz to 120hz. That color-filled portion of the window shows us, over the length of the clip, what frequency (hz) and at what intensity (-dB from the individual user's reference level) the bass content occurs.
> 
> 
> In this particular graph, there are no effects that are very intense. It looks like the hottest effects are around -18dB. Generally, graphs from the same person are comparable (assuming they keep their setup the same), so comparing the graphs from different movies in the data-bass.com thread is apples-to-apples.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!



It's beyond pretty good







its not just the ULF its also the attack it convey's with the rest of the soundtrack that lends a sense of tactile sensation especially when its not heard but mostly felt, that room shuttering effect ( you know that bass that's off the ground but in the air around you completely) lends a great quality to what's going on in the film itself! that to me speaks volumes of bass qaulity! not just one note but many different shades of bass and if one's sub is up to it, the overall experience is gripping and not distracting!


It's secure in my book with the 5 star rating and idles close to the top


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8130#post_23326590
> 
> 
> While I agree that it's pretty great for ULF, I don't think it's got enough goods to warrant 5 star. Close, though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also a really, really good movie.
> 
> Not sure what parts you want explained. The top of that post explains the peak hold and average trace charts, and how they're used to determine the scores of the movies. Those graphs' axes are labeled, so it's really self-explanatory.
> 
> 
> If you're talking about the graphs of individual scenes of the movies, here's an example taking one of bossobass's images from databass to illustrate the various components:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The recording of the graph starts at the bottom, ends at the top, with 5 second increments listed on the left hand side. The intensity level is pretty self-explanatory - but this is a common point of departure when comparing graphs from different people, so pay particular attention to their intensity color palette. The right signal level should never show something that looks like you can draw a straight line down it, as that would indicate clipping (another important thing to look for when comparing graphs).
> 
> 
> The top shows the peak and avg. levels throughout the selected clip, at the frequency indicated (left is lower, right is higher frequency). The frequency also applies to the graph with all the color splotches (this is the part we typically care about) - the graph displays from DC (0hz) to 120hz, though in reality I think his chain only measures 2hz to 120hz. That color-filled portion of the window shows us, over the length of the clip, what frequency (hz) and at what intensity (-dB from the individual user's reference level) the bass content occurs.
> 
> 
> In this particular graph, there are no effects that are very intense. It looks like the hottest effects are around -18dB. Generally, graphs from the same person are comparable (assuming they keep their setup the same), so comparing the graphs from different movies in the data-bass.com thread is apples-to-apples.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thanks for the explanation


----------



## bumprunlogan

quote name="nube" url="/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8130#post_23326635"]

Generally, no, for the audio mixes, the DVD is sufficient. There may be differences in the clarity and detail of surround effects when upgrading to the BR, but almost no changes in LFE content. There are only one or two known cases of the DVD and BR being significantly different audio mixes in the bass frequencies, out of the thousands of movies examined. But, as you know, the picture quality is a significant difference and probably a worthwhile reason to upgrade!


I highly suggest checking out Looper. It's not a kid's movie (very violent), but it's very entertaining and pretty much just as good as WOTW as a bass demo. I don't think it gets nearly as much credit on this thread as it deserves.[/quote]


Thanks!


----------



## Reefdvr27

Wal Mart is selling allot Blu Rays in a no frills, just the movie in a special metal case. (Steelbook) I think they are $12.96 and allot of the titles discussed in here. Not my favorite place to shop, but it is the only place close to me with a good selection of Blu Rays. However a pretty good deal and a pretty cool case. If any one is interested.


----------



## wse

[[/B]The New Master List of BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts


Five star*


Flight of the Phoenix

Hot Fuzz

The Incredible Hulk (2008)

Live Free or Die Hard(dts)

The Lord of the Rings - The Fellowship of the Ring

The Lord of the Rings - The Return of the King

Pulse

War of the Worlds(dts)

Tron: Legacy(blu-ray)

How to Train Your Dragon

Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning thief

Underworld: Awakening

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow(dts)

Wrath of the Titans

X-Men First Class(blu-ray)



Four and half star

Blackhawk Down(blu-ray pcm track)

The Dark Knight

Finding Nemo

Hellboy II: The Golden Army

Iron Man

Man on Fire

Mr. & Mrs. Smith

The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor

Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones

Jurassic Park 3(dts dvd)

Master & Commander: The Far Side of the World(dts dvd)

Sunshine

Superman Returns

Transformers: Dark of the Moon(dvd)

Iron Man 2

Conan the barbarian(2011)

Star Trek (2009)

Clash of the Titans(2010)

Five days of war(blu-ray)

U-571(dts)

Pearl Harbor(dts dir cut )

The Avengers



Are all those rated in Blu Ray? I see some DVD does that mean the Blu Ray ate not as good?*


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160#post_23328202
> 
> 
> 
> Are all those rated in Blu Ray? I see some DVD does that mean the Blu Ray ate not as good?



It does not mean that, typically, just that they were rated based on a specific mix.


The only case, out of that list, where there is a verified difference is the Master & Commander DTS-ES mix from the DVD. It's much, much louder & deeper than the BluRay version's mix. bossobass and others have shown this with animated gifs of SpecLab charts showing the differences between the two, but I can't find those at the moment. The best I can do right now is:

 


Oh, and JSS did a comparison that can be seen in the images of this post: http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-22#entry602 


All of the rest of the mixes in that list are exactly the same on DVD or BR, afaik. This, of course, means you should prefer the BR for the vastly superior picture quality.


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8130#post_23326072
> 
> 
> I sure will!



hi sir. did you already find out sir? not in a hurry, only if you have time. thanks.


----------



## jlpowell84

So I've had the ol original mission impossible trilogy on blu ray sitting on the shelf unopened for some time. Decided to pop in the first one and start from there. Not a bad movie but I might as well have had the woofage turned off! Maybe hit 50hz like once, maybe...


----------



## jlpowell84

I haven't the slightest idea of how the industry works and audio mixing but seriously if there is an explosion the it should feel like an explosion! Or is this just a victim of older technology? Have we come that far in a short amount of time?


----------



## kemiza

I saw the new Star Trek Into Darkness movie today. I hope the bluray has bass in it. The AMC theater I was in was lacking seriously.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160_40#post_23333941
> 
> 
> I saw the new Star Trek Into Darkness movie today. I hope the bluray has bass in it. The AMC theater I was in was lacking seriously.



Just saw it too! while not so deep, it did have upper bass kick, which is still bass







I'm sure if the ULF content is there my DXD 12012 will fill it in


----------



## club968

Just watched A Good Day To Die Hard, definitely significant low end in that movie. This wasn't a bluray though, it was streaming content off Vudu. Pretty much all helicopter scenes were full of low frequency glory, however the last scene with the helicopter crash was spectacular. This is all subjective mind you, I didn't do any objective measurements......so this is all just IMHO.


Didn't care for the movie itself though, could've found something better for $15.


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160#post_23334038
> 
> 
> Just saw it too! while not so deep, it did have upper bass kick, which is still bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure if the ULF content is there my DXD 12012 will fill it in



Agree, took the family today. Like the last Star Trek, this one will sound so much better in my HT.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160#post_23328821
> 
> 
> hi sir. did you already find out sir? not in a hurry, only if you have time. thanks.



Sorry for the delay. Go to scne 11 The Winged Bird and play from the beginning to the part where the bird is destroyed. Like I mentioned before you cannot go wrong with any scene lots of LFE within the movie.


----------



## Torqdog

I watched Cloverfield for the first time last night. VERY impressive!


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160#post_23335565
> 
> 
> I watched Cloverfield for the first time last night. VERY impressive!



Nice - I need to get that BD soon.. but I wonder if this will be one that will get re-released on BD again as one of those new Mastered in 4K 1080p BDs ?


They just did that with Battle LA, it's available now as a Mastered in 4K BD..


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160#post_23335778
> 
> 
> Nice - I need to get that BD soon.. but I wonder if this will be one that will get re-released on BD again as one of those new Mastered in 4K 1080p BDs ?
> 
> 
> They just did that with Battle LA, it's available now as a Mastered in 4K BD..



Cloverfield is a Warner Brothers film so it won't get a Superbit release. All the Mastered in 4k are Sony movies.


Battle LA already has a reference level transfer on the old release, so whatever improvements are brought on by the 4k version will be negligible at best. You certainly won't see the improvement of something like Ghostbusters which needed (and received) a full overhaul. Audio which is the biggest reason to own this disc will of course be identical between the two versions.


----------



## Blu_One

^^^


Oh ok, thx for the info, very good to know this


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160#post_23335778
> 
> 
> Nice - I need to get that BD soon.. but I wonder if this will be one that will get re-released on BD again as one of those new Mastered in 4K 1080p BDs ?
> 
> 
> They just did that with Battle LA, it's available now as a Mastered in 4K BD..



Walmart has it for 7.88 I think.


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160#post_23335998
> 
> 
> Walmart has it for 7.88 I think.



For the 4K version ??' Cloverfield or Battle LA ?










I have the original Battle LA BD already, so according to the post above looks like I'm good with that, no need to spend more. I do like the PQ of the 'regular' BD Battle LA to start with







.


Feels kinda weird to call a 1080p Blu-ray disc a 'regular' or 'standard' or 'normal' version now










I don't have Cloverfield BD though and want it just to check out the sound - had it on my PVR off TMN HD, but the sound off cable......







need the BD for this one.


By the way I'm just curious about the Wal-Mart deal, because I'm in Canada and it won't be the same deals here obviously, not even close unfortunately










I do have family in California though, I should get them to pick up some BDs for me when there's good deals to be had, we see them at least once a year either here or in CA so getting them wouldn't be an issue.. I should definitely get on that now that I think of it..







Actually, you're the one that made me think of it, lol, thx man !


----------



## SergeantYnot

We really need to get Raid Redemption on this list. It was a welcome surprise that I wound up having to turn down my subs a couple times throughout the movie.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160#post_23335565
> 
> 
> I watched Cloverfield for the first time last night. VERY impressive!



Impressive and a thrill ride too. If you haven't already check out Super 8.


----------



## audiofan1

I just got Battle LA in, and plan a viewing tonight .


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160#post_23336941
> 
> 
> I just got Battle LA in, and plan a viewing tonight .



Nice !










Make sure you crank that up, especially that scene about 18-20 minutes in when they're coming into LA on the choppers.. WoW
























Enjoy !


----------



## rhed

I watched " The Hulk" 2008 version.. WOW! Lot of ULF.. Also for all of us gamers.. CODBO.. Try throwing a EMP..lol! I always get a kick off that..


----------



## wse

Cool I saw Iron Man three and th subs should get a great workout with that movie


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160#post_23336941
> 
> 
> I just got Battle LA in, and plan a viewing tonight .



The last 20 minutes are glorious indeed.


----------



## caloyzki

Is Battle LA worth to buy it? There is a store near I live selling used BD and I saw battle LA for 5 bucks.


----------



## audiofan1

Cool ! funny thing about watching movies I may have seen once or twice and most likely forgot about because of the passage of time is new gear has the potential to breath new life into them especially in the bass department as its the foundation of a soundtrack and only enhances everything that rest above it , that includes dialog, panning of effects and placement of those effects within the soundfield, not to add it making what you take away from the movie or music experience that much more engaging! I'll post back on Battle LA should be fun!


OH! and just to say out loud! Forget about what they say about" the center channel is the most important speaker"







they all are! and careful attention to the selection of each is extremely important for superb playback experience


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160#post_23337664
> 
> 
> Is Battle LA worth to buy it? There is a store near I live selling used BD and I saw battle LA for 5 bucks.


For $5...yeah. If you like sci-fi action then I think it is pretty good. Good strong bass and strong dynamics. I got my copy used also from Half.com for $3.99.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160#post_23337638
> 
> 
> The last 20 minutes are glorious indeed.



Absolutely! Great moments throughout, but those last ~20 minutes................










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160#post_23337664
> 
> 
> Is Battle LA worth to buy it? There is a store near I live selling used BD and I saw battle LA for 5 bucks.




If you are a bass head (or movie audio fan in general), it is without question worth it for that alone IMO, especially for $5.


----------



## Mrkazador

5 bucks is definitely worth it. Not the best movie in the world but the audio makes up for it.


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160#post_23337755
> 
> 
> Absolutely! Great moments throughout, but those last ~20 minutes................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a bass head (or movie audio fan in general), it is without question worth it for that alone IMO, especially for $5.



Exactly, big +1........


----------



## eujin209

I just watched the chopper part from Battle LA...good god Lol


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160_40#post_23337638
> 
> 
> The last 20 minutes are glorious indeed.



This one indeed started well and finished very well ! loved the many shades of bass detail and the faint ULF foundation that reared its head ever so often to remind one that deep bass is here "feel me"







I forgot I did like this movie and would put it up there with the better flicks!


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8190#post_23338660
> 
> 
> This one indeed started well and finished very well ! loved the many shades of bass detail and the faint ULF foundation that reared its head ever so often to remind one that deep bass is here "feel me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot I did like this movie and would put it up there with the better flicks!


Cool! I just received my 4k(lol) superbit copy and intend to watch it soon. Nice to hear that the movie is better than some of the critics have indicated. I like sci-fi adventure/end of the world stuff. Break out the popcorn, turn off the brain and enjoy.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8190#post_23339384
> 
> 
> Cool! I just received my 4k(lol) superbit copy and intend to watch it soon. Nice to hear that the movie is better than some of the critics have indicated. I like sci-fi adventure/end of the world stuff. Break out the popcorn, turn off the brain and enjoy.


This is a main reason I never listen to critics. I love apocalyptic movies, but I'm easily entertained I guess. Critics seem to always like the movies I usually have no interest in seeing.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8190#post_23339384
> 
> 
> Cool! I just received my 4k(lol) superbit copy and intend to watch it soon. Nice to hear that the movie is better than some of the critics have indicated. I like sci-fi adventure/end of the world stuff. Break out the popcorn, turn off the brain and enjoy.



Keep your expectations low. This movie IMO is the perfect argument for a quality HT setup. Honestly, I don't know if I would have sat through this film once if I was watching upstairs on the small flat panel and crappy TV speakers since the film can be eye rolling corny at times I thought. In the HT however it takes on new life when the LFE is blowing your hair back, the surround work kicks in and so on. I can certainly understand those critics who trashed the movie. Its all subjective though and you could love it, hate it or something in between. Just make sure you not only turn your brain off, but remove it from your skull completely, crank up to reference and enjoy.


----------



## MKtheater

I could not agree more with these movies. There are many movies that are really good but almost a waste of electricity to fire up in the theater. I can't wait for the summer movies to come out as I know at least half of them will sound great in the theater. I mean Cloverfield is boring on my TV but in the theater it is an event! Same goes for many movies. I find it funny that just the other day my friend came over to watch a movie and put in Skyfall. He said he did not like that movie when we saw it at the theater. While watching it in my theater he mentioned that he does not remember this movie being that good! I told him the audio has drawn you in now and makes the movie a whole different experience.


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8190#post_23339646
> 
> 
> I could not agree more with these movies. There are many movies that are really good but almost a waste of electricity to fire up in the theater. I can't wait for the summer movies to come out as I know at least half of them will sound great in the theater. I mean Cloverfield is boring on my TV but in the theater it is an event! Same goes for many movies. I find it funny that just the other day my friend came over to watch a movie and put in Skyfall. He said he did not like that movie when we saw it at the theater. While watching it in my theater he mentioned that he does not remember this movie being that good! I told him the audio has drawn you in now and makes the movie a whole different experience.



So true... good point !


Most focus on the picture quality of a movie... but the audio is 50% of the game really when you think about it. Some, I would think, would even argue that the audio is even more than half the experience of 'experiencing' a film in a home theater with quality audio/video components


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8190#post_23339646
> 
> 
> I could not agree more with these movies. There are many movies that are really good but almost a waste of electricity to fire up in the theater. I can't wait for the summer movies to come out as I know at least half of them will sound great in the theater. I mean Cloverfield is boring on my TV but in the theater it is an event! Same goes for many movies. I find it funny that just the other day my friend came over to watch a movie and put in Skyfall. He said he did not like that movie when we saw it at the theater. While watching it in my theater he mentioned that he does not remember this movie being that good! I told him the audio has drawn you in now and makes the movie a whole different experience.




Exactly. I actually had that happen with THOR a few summers ago. Went and watched THOR with a friend of mine at the local hole in the wall $1.50 theater and did not care for the movie. Dark picture, horrible sound and so on. Watching it a few months later in my HT it seemed like a completely different film/experience!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8190#post_23339440 This is a main reason I never listen to critics. I love apocalyptic movies, but I'm easily entertained I guess. Critics seem to always like the movies I usually have no interest in seeing.


Same here, critics like depressing movies that reminds them it's time for their antidepressant


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8190#post_23339702 So true... good point !  Most focus on the picture quality of a movie... but the audio is 50% of the game really when you think about it. Some, I would think, would even argue that the audio is even more than half the experience of 'experiencing' a film in a home theater with quality audio/video components


I would say Audio is at least 65% if not more especially with a good system


----------



## cuzed2

>65%,

Couldn't agree more!


----------



## caloyzki

Just picked up battle of los Angeles. I'm gonna demo it on my friend. Anyone of you guys can tell me which Part or scene with the good bass? So that I can go directly over there when we get home. Ty


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8190#post_23341163
> 
> 
> Just picked up battle of los Angeles. I'm gonna demo it on my friend. Anyone of you guys can tell me which Part or scene with the good bass? So that I can go directly over there when we get home. Ty



I never looked at the response on a graph, but at 18-20 minutes in, when they're coming into LA on the choppers, that's pretty powerful










Oh and the last 20min approx. of the movie..


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8190#post_23341174
> 
> 
> I never looked at the response on a graph, but at 18-20 minutes in, when they're coming into LA on the choppers, that's pretty powerful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the last 20min approx. of the movie..


So I will jump right away all the end of the movie.


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> Just picked up battle of los Angeles. I'm gonna demo it on my friend. Anyone of you guys can tell me which Part or scene with the good bass?


According to these replies ( 1 | 2 ) to that question the last time you asked it:


> Quote:
> 00:52:00 (bus/gas station scene) and 01:38:00(ending)





> Quote:
> Chapter 15


----------



## caloyzki

Thank you!


----------



## saprano

I really have to bring up Underworld Awakening again. Damn, the bass from the super lycan ridiculously powerful. I love that scene.


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160#post_23335861
> 
> *Cloverfield is a Warner Brothers film*so it won't get a Superbit release. All the Mastered in 4k are Sony movies.
> 
> 
> Battle LA already has a reference level transfer on the old release, so whatever improvements are brought on by the 4k version will be negligible at best. You certainly won't see the improvement of something like Ghostbusters which needed (and received) a full overhaul. Audio which is the biggest reason to own this disc will of course be identical between the two versions.



It's actually Paramount.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8190#post_23341870
> 
> 
> It's actually Paramount.




Thanks for the correction Saprano! My bad.


----------



## Torqdog

Just finished watching Battle L.A.. The script was weak as it followed the usual formula and was quite predictable. But the movie wasn't so bad that it was rendered unwatchable. In fact, both my wife and I enjoyed it and yes, we did check in our intellect at the entrance to the cave. LOL


The audio portion.........well that is on a whole entirely different level. This flick has one of, if not the best soundtracks for this type of genre out there......... the fidelity is excellent. Everything military, whether it be machine guns, grenades, bombs, explosions, sonic booms........everything is top notch realistic sounding in this movie. The LFE is over the top clean and smooth digging down WAAAAAAAY low. This is now gonna be my reference demo disc for this genre.......nothing I've seen or heard comes close.


BTW;, I have the newly released 4k superbit master. Having not seen the original I cannot comment as to whether there is much of an improvement. What I will say is the video looked excellent and clocked in at an average of 40mbps.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8190#post_23342628
> 
> 
> Just finished watching Battle L.A.. The script was weak as it followed the usual formula and was quite predictable. But the movie wasn't so bad that it was rendered unwatchable. In fact, both my wife and I enjoyed it and yes, we did check in our intellect at the entrance to the cave. LOL



Overall I will watch Battle LA over Flight of the Phoenix and War of the Worlds anytime. I'm fairly sure Dennis Quaid and Tim Robbins have no idea people still talk about their B movies over on AVS


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8190#post_23343439
> 
> 
> Overall I will watch Battle LA over Flight of the Phoenix and War of the Worlds anytime. I'm fairly sure Dennis Quaid and Tim Robbins have no idea people still talk about their B movies over on AVS



Hahah yeah most probably


----------



## asere

How about the Blade Trilogy? Any deep bass with those films?


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8190#post_23340655
> 
> 
> I would say Audio is at least 65% if not more especially with a good system



Agreed, quality sound is essential and at the least, the majority of the movie-going experience, if not more. Otherwise, images are nothing more than just images flashing in your eyes at 24 frames per second.

Sound is what brings them to life.



.


----------



## Oliver Deplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8190#post_23343439
> 
> 
> I'm fairly sure Dennis Quaid and Tim Robbins have no idea people still talk about their B movies over on AVS




AVS? Isn't that what keeps the car from skidding? - Tim Robbins


No-no, it's how the car knows where you are. - Dennis Quaid


----------



## rhed

Is Hot Fuzz worth buying? I have most of the 5 and 4 1/2 stars to my library. Just never seen HF yet..


----------



## Mrkazador


I thought Hot Fuzz was an ok movie but the LFE is kind of ridiculous (in a good way).


----------



## ambesolman

Shaun of the Dead was their best movie.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8190#post_23345281
> 
> 
> Is Hot Fuzz worth buying? I have most of the 5 and 4 1/2 stars to my library. Just never seen HF yet..




Worth buying how exactly? From a movie standpoint, movies are SO subjective its impossible to say how you will feel about it without any additional info (do you like the main actors in general? Have you seen anything else with these guys in it? Do you like Edgar Wright's work in general? etc....).


Now if you are asking if it is worth buying from a LFE/sound standpoint, IMO 100000% YES! Totally over the top LFE that is a LOT of fun and will give your subs a huge workout!


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8190#post_23344178
> 
> 
> How about the Blade Trilogy? Any deep bass with those films?



No, but this movie is maybe too much of everything - but it keeps our systems ALIVE


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8190#post_23344575
> 
> 
> Agreed, quality sound is essential and at the least, the majority of the movie-going experience, if not more. Otherwise, images are nothing more than just images flashing in your eyes at 24 frames per second. ]



Being a group that loves bass, sure a good sound track makes a big difference. But think back when theaters were just a "big screen" prior to anything more than just primarily dialogue. Sound didnt define movies, the "big screen" did. Enhanced sound systems and multi channel soundtracks just added a new dimension to the movie experience.

I've been into Hometheater and sound since the early 80s. I've always had great sound but have always hated small TVs/displays.

Don't get me wrong, regardless of display size I would still maximize my audio yet if I had to choose I would take a large screen and min sound over the opposite any day of the week. Same as I would take sight over being deaf.

The great thing for all of us is now days we can have both. I admit I would take more of one over the other, yet I don't want to. I want the audible to be equal to the visual experience - and make both large and dynamic...










Cheers.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8200_40#post_23345669
> 
> 
> Being a group that loves bass, sure a good sound track makes a big difference. But think back when theaters were just a "big screen" prior to anything more than just primarily dialogue. Sound didnt define movies, the "big screen" did. Enhanced sound systems and multi channel soundtracks just added a new dimension to the movie experience.
> 
> I've been into Hometheater and sound since the early 80s. I've always had great sound but have always hated small TVs/displays.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, regardless of display size I would still maximize my audio yet if I had to choose I would take a large screen and min sound over the opposite any day of the week. Same as I would take sight over being deaf.
> 
> The great thing for all of us is now days we can have both. I admit I would take more of one over the other, yet I don't want to. I want the audible to be equal to the visual experience - and make both large and dynamic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.



I'll take better sound first in this regard as that's what home cinema has been largely about due to the pricing of FP during the earlier days ( not so much now), don't get me wrong I plan to do my first front projector soon, but to equalize them both I choose to go for the best picture and best sound over the years and this approach has kept me engaged even after visiting the local the local Imax theater. From 25", 32" ( both tube based) to 57" (Pioneer Elite Widescreen rptv) to 64" (Pioneer Elite rptv) and now 73" Mitsubishi DLP at 10 ft more than gets the job done and can more than convey the Home cinema experience!

I'll post back when I get around to purchsing that cinema curved 120" 4k projector setup


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8220#post_23345669
> 
> 
> Being a group that loves bass, sure a good sound track makes a big difference. But think back when theaters were just a "big screen" prior to anything more than just primarily dialogue. Sound didnt define movies, the "big screen" did. Enhanced sound systems and multi channel soundtracks just added a new dimension to the movie experience.
> 
> I've been into Hometheater and sound since the early 80s. I've always had great sound but have always hated small TVs/displays.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, regardless of display size I would still maximize my audio yet if I had to choose I would take a large screen and min sound over the opposite any day of the week. Same as I would take sight over being deaf.
> 
> The great thing for all of us is now days we can have both. I admit I would take more of one over the other, yet I don't want to. I want the audible to be equal to the visual experience - and make both large and dynamic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.



Big picture and big sound are close to equal for me. If pushed, I would choose big audio first, but a nice big FP image is crucial to the full experience as well. It definitely feels a bit odd and unbalaced having huge sound with a relatively small flat panel. Both are very important.


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8220#post_23345464
> 
> 
> No, but this movie is maybe too much of everything - but it keeps our systems ALIVE



Your Ht looks amazing!!! I wish one day ill have something around that caliber!


----------



## KJSmitty

^^^

I concur with both Audiofan and you Toe,

Audiofan, back in the mid to late 90s I wanted one of the Pio Elite RPTVs extremely bad.. Just never could fit it in our initial house, then when we could we started a family and it wasn't in the budget, then moved again and the next house didn't accommodate.. . But Pioneer Elites were the creme of the crop as their Plasmas were in mid 2000s to just as we all know just a few years ago.. I still own our 50 inch Elite. As Toe mentioned, I was in the "unbalanced" zone where sound was great yet the 32 and 36 inch CRTs left me craving more, much more.. 57, 64, and 73 inch displays "are" large in my book Audiofan, and can easily accommodate a great sound system in near all home settings. Our current home has me being fortunate and balanced. It accommodated my first PJ/screen setup. The sad is if you ever have to downsize.

OK, back on topic. Screen size is key and sound is a must - subwoofers on the other hand not only added to the "sound" yet to the tactile "feel" of the movie. I near consider it yet another dimension. Something that came to my home later than many. I've always loved bass, from having two 10 inch drivers and two 6x9s in the rear deck of my Firebird in HS to the large speakers facilitating both stereo and pro-logic HT action back in the day. Single and/or multiple dedicated subs in your home system however adds dramatically to the movie experience. We wouldn't have this thread if we all didn't agree on that.










Cheers


----------



## cr136124

^^^^


Here are a couple of pics to illustrate your point.



 


 




Now can you guess the size of the plasma TV on the first pic?


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8220#post_23345455
> 
> 
> Worth buying how exactly? From a movie standpoint, movies are SO subjective its impossible to say how you will feel about it without any additional info (do you like the main actors in general? Have you seen anything else with these guys in it? Do you like Edgar Wright's work in general? etc....).
> 
> 
> Now if you are asking if it is worth buying from a LFE/sound standpoint, IMO 100000% YES! Totally over the top LFE that is a LOT of fun and will give your subs a huge workout!



I'm sorry forgot to be more specific... Yes.. On the LFE/sound standpoint.. I had to check to see if I posted this on the right thread (The New List of BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts).. Yes that's the one I want. I thought I was on the Blu Ray reviews.


----------



## trp3383




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8220#post_23346247
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of pics to illustrate your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now can you guess the size of the plasma TV on the first pic?



46?


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trp3383*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8220#post_23346285
> 
> 
> 46?


I might even guesstimate as small as a 42inch? By the way, what did you feed it to get it to bulk up!


----------



## cr136124

Ok. So far we have these results:


trp3383 - 46"

KJSmitty - 42"


Anyone else?


----------



## saprano

It's either a 46", 52", or 55". And the big screen is 96".


----------



## cr136124

Plasma TV is 51"

Screen is 120" (16:9)


Big difference?


Oh, yeah!!!!












Now back to our regular programming!


I need to buy Looper...........pronto.


----------



## saprano

51"- i was close.


120" is massive. I can imagine the movie enjoyment you get when watching them on that screen. In the future when i eventually build a dedicated room, i want something like 30' diagnal scope screen. With 4K projectors out now i might even go bigger. I never want to get use to the size.


----------



## audiofan1

So I finally got around to my second viewing of what just might be the best demo disc to date to showcase why we love this hobby Oh yeah! MI "Ghost Protocol " has to be the most precise and gripping around when talking about the integration of visceral LFE in a movie ! This soundtrack is a "masterpiece" while not the last word in ULF ( but it goes deep so don't fool yourself) it's done very, very well and is perfectly portioned to the rest of the mix!










And that scene when the car get's you know what! is hands down the best movie sound effect ever period, and caught me off guard again







But that was so cool !


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8220#post_23346373
> 
> 
> Plasma TV is 51"
> 
> Screen is 120" (16:9)
> 
> 
> Big difference?
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to our regular programming!
> 
> 
> I need to buy Looper...........pronto.



I would never have guessed because I have a 120" and for some reason I think your room makes it look smaller than it actually is or something.


----------



## SmokenAshes

  


Case in point, thats my 120"


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8220#post_23346247
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of pics to illustrate your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now can you guess the size of the plasma TV on the first pic?


I was gonna guess 55.


Your demo is why I am hesitant to move to a projection setup. It sure looks like blacks and contrast suffer big time and I have yet to see a projector that comes close to an LCD in those regards.


OTOH, that thing is massive and sure looks like it draws you in.......BIG TIME!


BTW; nice setup!


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8220#post_23347192
> 
> 
> I was gonna guess 55.
> 
> 
> 
> Your demo is why I am hesitant to move to a projection setup. It sure looks like blacks and contrast suffer big time and I have yet to see a projector that comes close to an LCD in those regards.
> 
> 
> OTOH, that thing is massive and sure looks like it draws you in.......BIG TIME!
> 
> 
> BTW; nice setup!



My friends who come over cannot believe the picture quality that I have from a projector, and its only a Epson 8350. They say it looks just like a LCD. You cannot judge from a picture with the lights on. Turn the lights off and BOOM, excellent quality. Trust me, look into a projector because they are the best bang for your buck.


Edit: Btw I can truly say my projector has better picture quality than the theaters.


----------



## eljaycanuck

In a light-controlled room, there's nothing better than a PJ and a big screen.











My old InFocus SP7210 (720p) produced some pretty great images; my current JVC DLA-HD250 (1080p) is nothing short of awesome.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8220#post_23347192
> 
> 
> I was gonna guess 55.
> 
> 
> Your demo is why I am hesitant to move to a projection setup. It sure looks like blacks and contrast suffer big time and I have yet to see a projector that comes close to an LCD in those regards.
> 
> 
> OTOH, that thing is massive and sure looks like it draws you in.......BIG TIME!
> 
> 
> BTW; nice setup!


The room lights are on in that picture.


----------



## KJSmitty

Well, since we're all chat'n size.. 126 inches was my choice - largest my HT room would accommodate.


And yes, any picture taken with lights on or a flash will wash out a screen/PJ. And no one watches a PJ with lights on like that.










I've demoed my theater to folks and had a few say: that's the largest plasma I have ever seen. My JVC PJ and the 126 inch are a good match. And the dual 15 inch subs are great for the "Master list of BASS"!


Cheers


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8220#post_23347192
> 
> 
> I was gonna guess 55.
> 
> 
> Your demo is why I am hesitant to move to a projection setup. It sure looks like blacks and contrast suffer big time and I have yet to see a projector that comes close to an LCD in those regards.
> 
> 
> OTOH, that thing is massive and sure looks like it draws you in.......BIG TIME!
> 
> 
> BTW; nice setup!



You cant even begin to judge a projected image off that picture. First off the lights are on as everyone has mentioned which will immediately wash out the image and raise black levels which that photo demonstrates well. Going from lights on to lights off will produce a dramatic increase in overall PQ in general.


The second problem is screenshots should be taken with a HUGE grain of salt when assessing things like black level (or contrast in general) and color in particular. There are so many variables that can and do skew what you see on whatever you are viewing the shots on vs what is seen in reality. What quality of camera was used? How skilled is the photographer? Has the display been properly calibrated? The monitor or display you are viewing the shots on, is it calibrated to the same exact greyscale, gamma and color standards as the display in the screenshot? As you can see, SO many variables which is why when it comes to color and black levels screenshots are useless to a large degree.


Also keep in mind that you only get out of a projected image what you put into it as far as light control. Light control to many people means turning off all room lights and making sure there is no external light from windows, doors, etc.....creeping in which is only the first step. True light control involves treating your room and making it as dark as realistically possible and even here all methods are not equal. A room with light or white colored walls, ceiling, floor for example is the worst case scenario as these surfaces are going to be very reflective which means all that light coming off that huge screen can hit these surfaces, bounce off and make its way back to your screen washing out the image to some degree sacrificing black levels, color, etc.......The difference between this type of room and even one where all dark flat paint has been used is dramatic. To then take it a step further, the difference between a room that has been painted flat black and one that has been treated in all black velvet is even another dramatic improvement. Black velvet is the ultimate as far as making your room as dark and light absorbing as possible. Obviously not everyone can cover their ceiling, walls, floor, etc.... in all black velvet due to practical restrictions (WAF, aesthetic goals, etc.....), but the point is the more strides you make in blacking out your room, the more you will realize your projectors potential and many people who think they have light control don't if they have not put in the effort to treat the actual room.


To see how various surfaces do as far as light reflection/control goes you can do the flashlight test as well. Basically put your room into optimal lights out movie watching mode with your display off and shine a flashlight on various surfaces in your room taking note at how each one will reflect the light and cause your projection screen to light up to one degree or another. Like mentioned above, you will get more reflection from a light or white surface vs a flat dark painted surface. You will also notice again that you will get even significantly less reflection going from even flat black paint to black velvet. Be sure to test out your carpet and front row seating as well as you would be surprised how reflective both these can be! Even my dark blue carpet I found very reflective and black velvet made a huge difference. Even a nice black throw rug in front of a screen where you have light carpet that cant be changed will go a long way.


The other added benefit of blacking out your room and making it disappear as much as possible is it improves your perceived contrast and overall PQ level since you have now worked toward the floating window in space goal where all you see is the image. The closer you can get to making your room disappear, the more dramatic your image will look.


Another thing to keep in mind is the light pollution caused by A/V equipment which even a small LED light can cause pollution as far as lighting up your screen. Again, put your room into lights out optimal movie mode with the projector off but all other equipment on and if you can see your screen light up at all, you are getting light pollution from your equipment as far as making its way back to your screen. This should be easy to correct for though by simply making sure your equipment front panel display is off, or in the case of LEDs' that you cant turn off simply using a piece of electrical tape. All these type equipment lights are also simply distracting visual cues which again take attention away from the projected image.



Another thing that many seem to overlook is how visually distracting things like movie posters and various decorating items can be all of which take attention away from the projected image. Posters and decorations look cool when the lights are on and you are not watching anything, but they only harm the overall experience when actually watching something since these things are visual cues that draw your attention away from the image.


In my near all black velvet treated HT room, my calibrated RS45 where I am getting ~40,000:1 real world contrast with the way I have it setup (max throw, low lamp, iris -15) produces a better overall image vs my Panasonic plasma, and its much bigger as well.











Point of all this being that there is a lot to getting the most out of a projected image and to judge one by the picture above is flat out not fair since you are not realizing anywhere near the potential of the image with lights on in a non treated room (not to mention again the huge number of variables with screenshots in general as mentioned above).


Sorry for the off topic rant though. Back to Bass...........


----------



## KJSmitty

Yes, what he said (Toe)..









My wife would love to populate the walls in our modest HT but I rejected due to distraction issues. The paint color is actually darker than the photo looks - its a dark chocolate. I had to fight for that as well. It's all a compromise and a battle of limitations etc.


This has been a great chat yet sorry for my part of the off-road topics...










My front wall:

 


Cheers.


----------



## Torqdog

WOW! Looks like I opened a big old can of worms. So it sounds like maybe my brief experiences with a projector might have not been ideal since lighting and control were not at all prime.


Since we have strayed off topic here, whadda all you projection folk think of these ever increasing LCD screen sizes? I think Sharp has one now that is 90".


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8220#post_23348630
> 
> 
> WOW! Looks like I opened a big old can of worms. So it sounds like maybe my brief experiences with a projector might have not been ideal since lighting and control were not at all prime.
> 
> 
> Since we have strayed off topic here, whadda all you projection folk think of these ever increasing LCD screen sizes? I think Sharp has one now that is 90".


Can you put the CC behind a 90" flat panel?










Craig


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8240_40#post_23348672
> 
> 
> Can you put the CC behind a 90" flat panel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



Center behind the screen in a dedicated theater mabe! but, I use my setup for multi/ch sacd as well and besides its to pretty to hide


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8220#post_23345464
> 
> 
> No, but this movie is maybe too much of everything - but it keeps our systems ALIVE


What kind of speakers are those?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8220#post_23348630
> 
> 
> WOW! Looks like I opened a big old can of worms. So it sounds like maybe my brief experiences with a projector might have not been ideal since lighting and control were not at all prime.
> 
> 
> Since we have strayed off topic here, whadda all you projection folk think of these ever increasing LCD screen sizes? I think Sharp has one now that is 90".




Only 4 instances where I would consider a 90" flat panel over a FP setup.


1. I did not have an appropriate room for a FP setup (living room for example with large bay windows, white ceiling/walls, etc.......)


2. I was not interested in doing a AT setup as Craig mentions above.


3. I could not fit a significantly larger size screen than 90" and/or my seating distance would not accommodate anything larger.


4. I was not interested in a CIH setup.


Assuming the above four were not a factor, I would opt for front projection over a 90" flat panel. 90" while relatively big compared to a small 65" flat panel will look small compared to an ~120" or larger FP setup.


----------



## tealfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8220#post_23346554
> 
> 
> So I finally got around to my second viewing of what just might be the best demo disc to date to showcase why we love this hobby Oh yeah! MI "Ghost Protocol " has to be the most precise and gripping around when talking about the integration of visceral LFE in a movie ! This soundtrack is a "masterpiece" while not the last word in ULF ( but it goes deep so don't fool yourself) it's done very, very well and is perfectly portioned to the rest of the mix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that scene when the car get's you know what! is hands down the best movie sound effect ever period, and caught me off guard again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that was so cool !


Yes, that car scene has a nice little...bonus.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8220#post_23347192
> 
> 
> I was gonna guess 55.
> 
> 
> Your demo is why I am hesitant to move to a projection setup. It sure looks like blacks and contrast suffer big time and I have yet to see a projector that comes close to an LCD in those regards.
> 
> 
> OTOH, that thing is massive and sure looks like it draws you in.......BIG TIME!
> 
> 
> BTW; nice setup!



Just to do justice to my PJ, here are few pics with the lights off.


----------



## popalock

Jesus toe novel.










IRENE!!!!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8250#post_23348920
> 
> 
> Jesus toe novel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRENE!!!!



Sorry man. I know that got off topic and long winded











Watched The Last Stand the other night which was decent for bass, but nothing to get excited about.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8220#post_23348672
> 
> 
> Can you put the CC behind a 90" flat panel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig


No, but you can put one underneath.


Never mind the disarray.......it's a work in progress with a ways to go.

 


Back on topic.........so Ghost Protocol is pretty good eh? I haven't watched it since upgrading my sub to the FV15HP. Guess I'll be checkin that out soon.


----------



## wse


You are all bass heads so I will ask this question: Why do you have to turn the crossover all the way up on your subs when you are using the crossover in your pre/pro, and what happens if you don't?

 

I asked that question in an other forum but realized this is probably the best place to ask


----------



## Mrkazador


I would assume the roll off doubles if the sub and receiver are both set the same.


----------



## SARHENTO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8250#post_23349139
> 
> 
> You are all bass heads so I will ask this question: Why do you have to turn the crossover all the way up on your subs when you are using the crossover in your pre/pro, and what happens if you don't?
> 
> 
> I asked that question in an other forum but realized this is probably the best place to ask



My sub's highest xover frequency is 125Hz which means that it can handle and reproduce sounds from that point down to 16Hz. If my other speakers have been assigned a crossover of 80Hz, then any frequency from that level down will be channelled to my sub and it can handle that because as stated it can handle from 125hz and below.


If say i set my sub crossover at 40hz, then the frequency range of 80hz - 40Hz will be lost creating a gap in my sound spectrum.


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8190#post_23345281
> 
> 
> Is Hot Fuzz worth buying? I have most of the 5 and 4 1/2 stars to my library. Just never seen HF yet..





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8190#post_23345294
> 
> 
> I thought Hot Fuzz was an ok movie but the LFE is kind of ridiculous (in a good way).



Insane bass in that movie


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8250#post_23348950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8250#post_23348920
> 
> 
> Jesus toe novel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRENE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man. I know that got off topic and long winded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watched The Last Stand the other night which was decent for bass, but nothing to get excited about.
Click to expand...


I was hoping for more, but still very enjoyable. Did you notice any audio drop outs by any chance? There were several starting at approximately the 37 minute mark when they found the dead farmer (hilariously played by Harry Dean Stanton). I exchanged it for another, but they were still there, maybe a couple less.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8250#post_23350009
> 
> 
> I was hoping for more, but still very enjoyable. Did you notice any audio drop outs by any chance? There were several starting at approximately the 37 minute mark when they found the dead farmer (hilariously played by Harry Dean Stanton). I exchanged it for another, but they were still there, maybe a couple less.



I just had a rental here from Netflix Tom, but I did not have any drops. Sorry, wish I could help.


That farmer scene was great.


----------



## Sean Spamilton

Just watched Tron: Legacy in DTS - The list came through again! Great LFE. Also looked AWESOME on my Plasma with the lights turned out. Must have been something in 3D! Too bad the story was kind of Meh. But with the visual and audio effects it could have been written by monkey's and I'd have still enjoyed it.


----------



## asere

Does anyone's ear ring daily from maybe loud volume?


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8240_80#post_23350447
> 
> 
> Does anyone's ear ring daily from maybe loud volume?



If you value your hearing at all, I'd back off the volume knob.


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8250#post_23350447
> 
> 
> Does anyone's ear ring daily from maybe loud volume?



Time to go see a ear doctor before it's too late I think.. imo


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8250#post_23350513
> 
> 
> If you value your hearing at all, I'd back off the volume knob.


That's the thing I think its not loud the avr volume is usually at 35 to 50db.


----------



## Archaea

That's called tinnitus. You have damaged your hearing when you hear that sound. Take it easy for a while and it will usually go away.


----------



## asere

Could be from the sub pressure even at moderate volume.


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> Could be from the sub pressure even at moderate volume.


If your ears "ring daily from maybe loud volume", it's not likely related to "sub pressure even at moderate volume".


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8250#post_23350984
> 
> 
> That's called tinnitus. You have damaged your hearing when you hear that sound. *Take it easy for a while and it will usually go away.*


Not true! Once you have it, it's there for good. There are devices that can help mask it to some degree but you can't reverse years upon years of damage and any medications or treatments you see or hear about that supposedly "fix" the problem are nothing but snake oil.


There is a thread here on AVS with many testimonials and good info about tinnitus.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1352145/tinnitus-scare-last-night-makes-me-rethink-this-hobby 


If asere doesn't have one already, I think it would be a good idea to pick up an SPL meter from a place like Radio Shack or Amazon. That way he can see exactly how loud the system is running. I try not to run music any higher than 85dbs if it's gonna be for an extended session.


----------



## asere

I think it maybe ear wax from qtip use. I feel relief when I try to remove it.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8240_80#post_23351284
> 
> 
> I think it maybe ear wax from qtip use. I feel relief when I try to remove it.



Huh?


----------



## Sean Spamilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8250#post_23351143
> 
> 
> Not true! Once you have it, it's there for good. There are devices that can help mask it to some degree but you can't reverse years upon years of damage and any medications or treatments you see or hear about that supposedly "fix" the problem are nothing but snake oil.
> 
> 
> There is a thread here on AVS with many testimonials and good info about tinnitus.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1352145/tinnitus-scare-last-night-makes-me-rethink-this-hobby
> 
> 
> If asere doesn't have one already, I think it would be a good idea to pick up an SPL meter from a place like Radio Shack or Amazon. That way he can see exactly how loud the system is running. I try not to run music any higher than 85dbs if it's gonna be for an extended session.



Did you know William Shatner has had this affliction for years? Even Bones couldn't fix it! ( har har)


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8250#post_23351284
> 
> 
> I think it maybe ear wax from qtip use. I feel relief when I try to remove it.


That is a common problem that may be remedied with a trip to the doctor. Q-tips can actually shove wax up against the ear-drum. If a doctor visit is out of the question, look into some sort of ear wash/flush. I've heard they can have positive results. And by all means, stop using those Q-tips.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

And please, don't use these! (my wife does once in a while, drives me nuts, won't listen when I say its a terrible idea):

http://myearpick.com/


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8250#post_23351898
> 
> 
> And please, don't use these! (my wife does once in a while, drives me nuts, won't listen when I say its a terrible idea):
> 
> http://myearpick.com/



What the heck..............


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8250#post_23351849
> 
> 
> look into some sort of ear wash/flush. I've heard they can have positive results.



Or negative, in my case. That's how I got tinnitus in my left ear.


----------



## saprano

Minority Report laser blast when they're at the factory is some crazy feeling.


----------



## jlpowell84

Couple reports for bass heads. Tonight I will watch looper. Second I have come to the point of CONSIDERING dual Seaton Submersives...


----------



## hockeynut

Greetings. Just wanted to chime in and thank everyone for their hard work in posting all the waterfalls.


Two weeks ago I upgraded to a Power Sound Audio XV30. So I am just now re-discovering the sound in all of these movies.


So far, stands outs for me are:


Plenty of moments in 9, but in particular when the guys holds the magnet over his head.


The scene in the Incredible Hulk when they use the Sonic laser (WOW!)


Scott Pilgrim when he battles the twins.


Tron when he first enters the grid.


Looking forward to the many other scenes suggested in this thread.


----------



## hockeynut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8250#post_23350447
> 
> 
> Does anyone's ear ring daily from maybe loud volume?



Yep, for sure don't listen to loud music for extended periods. I have ringing in my ears permanently now from listening to loud music in my car when I was younger. It's annoying. Hopefully yours goes away.


----------



## jlpowell84

For those of you with subs that can flat below 20-25hz. What was it like when you made that transition? Was it, "mother of god!" Or just meh...I would love to hear you impressions and descriptions.


----------



## jlpowell84

I've seen some graphs of dual Submersives flat to 7hz


----------



## jlpowell84




----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8280#post_23352788
> 
> 
> For those of you with subs that can flat below 20-25hz. What was it like when you made that transition? Was it, "mother of god!" Or just meh...I would love to hear you impressions and descriptions.



A major **** eating grin on my face ever since!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8280#post_23352908
> 
> 
> A major **** eating grin on my face ever since!



What was your setup Tom? I know I've heard before but I forget


----------



## Torqdog

What Tom C said.


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8280#post_23352908
> 
> 
> A major **** eating grin on my face ever since!



This. ^^^ Every time I hear my new XS30 in action.


Especially when I'm watching something I'm familiar with and hear bass content that I never heard before.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8280#post_23353138
> 
> 
> This. ^^^ Every time I hear my new XS30 in action.
> 
> 
> Especially when I'm watching something I'm familiar with and hear bass content that I never heard before.



NICE! Thanks for posting your sub (s) choice as well. I have a single HSU VTF 15h now. But it rolls off about 20hz down. I would like to go flat into the single digits.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8280#post_23353189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8280#post_23353138
> 
> 
> This. ^^^ Every time I hear my new XS30 in action.
> 
> 
> Especially when I'm watching something I'm familiar with and hear bass content that I never heard before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE! Thanks for posting your sub (s) choice as well. I have a single HSU VTF 15h now. But it rolls off about 20hz down. I would like to go flat into the single digits.
Click to expand...


I get 13hz with my dual 15H in my 4500^3 room.


----------



## jlpowell84

^by no means is she a slouch but I'm looking to the future


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8280#post_23353034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8280#post_23352908
> 
> 
> A major **** eating grin on my face ever since!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was your setup Tom? I know I've heard before but I forget
Click to expand...


Denon 3808ci, NHT speakers and VTF-15h sub. I also have the SMS-1. It only reads down to 15Hz and I have a flat line going off the screen. When I run the Bass test by Sad Fantasy ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTha0u_kIXc&list=FLWo_NU72Dop4aOUU8ViAglA ) I start to hear/feel/sense at about 10Hz and it really comes on strong at 13. From 13 on everything is moving.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8280#post_23353284
> 
> 
> Denon 3808ci, NHT speakers and VTF-15h sub. I also have the SMS-1. It only reads down to 15Hz and I have a flat line going off the screen. When I run the Bass test by Sad Fantasy ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTha0u_kIXc&list=FLWo_NU72Dop4aOUU8ViAglA ) I start to hear/feel/sense at about 10Hz and it really comes on strong at 13. From 13 on everything is moving.



Nice!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SARHENTO*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8250#post_23349368
> 
> 
> My sub's highest xover frequency is 125Hz which means that it can handle and reproduce sounds from that point down to 16Hz. If my other speakers have been assigned a crossover of 80Hz, then any frequency from that level down will be channelled to my sub and it can handle that because as stated it can handle from 125hz and below. If say i set my sub crossover at 40hz, then the frequency range of 80hz - 40Hz will be lost creating a gap in my sound spectrum.



Oh now I get it so I should set the sub cross over at the highest level and in the pre/pro at what ever level I want like 50 for example? I thought the frequencies cross over needed tube the same on the sub and the pre/ pro!


----------



## capricorn kid

They should never be the same. You don't want the two crossovers fighting with each other.


----------



## SARHENTO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8280#post_23353678
> 
> 
> Oh now I get it so I should set the sub cross over at the highest level and in the pre/pro at what ever level I want like 50 for example? I thought the frequencies cross over needed tube the same on the sub and the pre/ pro!



The sub crossover should never be set lower than the highest crossover set for your satellite speakers. My AVR for instance set the following xover in auto setup:


L/C/R speakers 60Hz

Surround. 80Hz

Surround back. 100hz


Given the above setting, the lowest sub xover should be 100Hz. It makes sense therefore when the AVR manual recommends to set the sub crossover at subs max setting when you set the AVR to do bass management


----------



## bumprunlogan

Sorry guys i have the rw-12d and although i dont have the kind of subs most of you guys have it blows me away. Until I can gather up more funds & convince the wife we need something else more robust we are stuck. I never knew what low frequencies i was missing all these years before i bought this sub.


I always thought low frequencies didnt matter -its because i never knew they were there. Its a shame that most people dont know what they are missing.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8280#post_23353728 They should never be the same. You don't want the two crossovers fighting with each other.


Got it I guess that's why it sounded weird? The person who calibrated the system set the sub at the same crossover as the pre/pro


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> Huh?


Maybe he didn't calibrate his Q-tips...


----------



## jlpowell84

Just changed my HSU VTF 15h to max extension mode. Flatter down to 15hz. I went through all 3 settings ( 2 ports open, one port open, and sealed) with some tones from 1hz -100hz. Set on 1 port open, EQ 1, Q control .5. The three graphs are on the link, just scroll down.

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-15h.html


----------



## Jim Cutter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8280#post_23352908
> 
> 
> A major **** eating grin on my face ever since!



This has been my reaction to my new PSA dual XS15 subs. I watched Dredd tonight & I was loving it!


----------



## wse

What music would you use for the crawl test with the subs?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8280#post_23358215
> 
> 
> What music would you use for the crawl test with the subs?



Bassotronics! Haha! Or some bass head? I don't own any albums but have a couple ridiculously heavy bass songs as demos


----------



## eljaycanuck

 Whoomp! (There It Is) - by Tag Team


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8300_100#post_23358215
> 
> 
> What music would you use for the crawl test with the subs?



I hope that you are running REW other some other measurement gear when performing your sub crawl...Unless you just want to base it off of what you "think" sounds good on one particular song...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8300_100#post_23358367
> 
> Whoomp! (There It Is) - by Tag Team



lol...


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8280#post_23360163
> 
> 
> I hope that you are running REW other some other measurement gear when performing your sub crawl...Unless you just want to base it off of what you "think" sounds good on one particular song...
> 
> lol...



The sub crawl technique has been around for quite some time and is a perfectly good "single" process to get an idea where a sub may perform decently in a given space. I was skeptical at first as well yet was amazed on how easy it was to identify different areas - more vs less, tighter vs boomy bass etc.


Either way, when it comes down to it, when dealing with typical room, installation, and or other limitiations, finding the spot that the person "thinks" it sounds best to them is exactly what they are attempting to do..










Whether using REW or not, what stinks is when it identifies a sub location that just won't work given real world/living space limitations.. :-(. That's where having the space to introduce multiple subs comes in handy.


For WSE, I just picked a movie scene that had several minutes of good LFE, then some older dance music with a solid bass beat. In the end, bass was bass and both identified the same locations etc. The consistent bass beat of the music made it easier however in regards to I could move around the room and not worry about the tone or dynamics of the bass changing on me.


Cheers


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8280#post_23360593
> 
> 
> The sub crawl technique has been around for quite some time and is a perfectly good "single" process to get an idea where a sub may perform decently in a given space. I was skeptical at first as well yet was amazed on how easy it was to identify different areas - more vs less, tighter vs boomy bass etc.
> 
> 
> Either way, when it comes down to it, when dealing with typical room, installation, and or other limitiations, finding the spot that the person "thinks" it sounds best to them is exactly what they are attempting to do..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



I would have to agree. I know Popa knows from which he speaks but in anyone's particulat Home theater, what they "think" sounds good is what actually "does" sound good.


----------



## xMEATx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8280#post_23358345
> 
> 
> Bassotronics! Haha! Or some bass head? I don't own any albums but have a couple ridiculously heavy bass songs as demos



Yeah, "Suck my Bass" from their King of Bass CD contains some strong bass. Totally shakes my house.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8280_40#post_23358215
> 
> 
> What music would you use for the crawl test with the subs?



Something with mid bass kick and goes deep in stereo mode, that blends with your mains, and don't be afraid to toe in your subs an inch or two in both directions as it can make all the difference in the world, another tip I use is to set your mains to small and then use an 40,60 and 80hz crossover point ( you can set them back to large when done) while music is playing raising the subs volume in the processor until its localized and move it forward,backwards and side to side (only once final location is determined) use blue tape or whatever you have around to mark positioning next turn the mains off and use your spl meter at the listening position and determine which gives you more output at different frequencies when the music is playing preferably on repeat , I use a Celine Dion cd falling into you track 11 you'll see why







once your done doing this by ear to your satisfaction you can let whatever room correction you have finish the rest by taking care of smoothing !


hope this helps!


----------



## SergeantYnot

Finally finished Man With The Iron Fists. Wow...that has some spine tingling scenes for sure; one that comes to mind is the slow motion punch to the jaw. I'm surprised that never made it on this list...


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8280#post_23361438
> 
> 
> Something with mid bass kick and goes deep in stereo mode, that blends with your mains, and don't be afraid to toe in your subs an inch or two in both directions as it can make all the difference in the world, another tip I use is to set your mains to small and then use an 40,60 and 80hz crossover point ( you can set them back to large when done) while music is playing raising the subs volume in the processor until its localized and move it forward,backwards and side to side (only once final location is determined) use blue tape or whatever you have around to mark positioning next turn the mains off and use your spl meter at the listening position and determine which gives you more output at different frequencies when the music is playing preferably on repeat , I use a Celine Dion cd falling into you track 11 you'll see why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once your done doing this by ear to your satisfaction you can let whatever room correction you have finish the rest by taking care of smoothing !
> 
> 
> hope this helps!



My 12012 sounds really nice with movies but with TV it sounds boomy at times with commercials and shows. Is this pretty normal? My sub is 2 inches from the wall on the front right corner. All corners are symetrical except the front left corner it is diagonal because of the fireplace.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23363663
> 
> 
> My 12012 sounds really nice with movies but with TV it sounds boomy at times with commercials and shows. Is this pretty normal? My sub is 2 inches from the wall on the front right corner. All corners are symetrical except the front left corner it is diagonal because of the fireplace.



Try moving it at least 12 inches away from the wall. That should do it.


----------



## MKtheater

How many of the new guys here even care about waterfalls? I have learned how to do them and they take lots of time and effort but if you guys don't care I won't try. It has to be more than a couple people. Most of the guys who cared left because most new guys here wanted to give subjective bass ratings instead and it was fine with the OP. If this is still the case then maybe the title of the thread should be changed.


----------



## MemX

I like waterfalls


----------



## JWagstaff

Who wants subjective ratings...? I thought this entire thread was based on facts?


ALL I want to see is charts, graphs and the list based on them.


I think a good change would be to make 2 separate lists, one for like 0-25 hz and one for 25-80 hz. Because I think a large amount of readers see this and watch these ULF movies and hear nothing because they don't have the subwoofers capable of handling ULF.


----------



## wth718

Count me in! I'd love to see them for the new Die Hard. Not a ton of ULF, but a pretty damn good bass movie, IMO. As far as the movie itself? Meh.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23364113
> 
> 
> Who wants subjective ratings...? I thought this entire thread was based on facts?
> 
> 
> ALL I want to see is charts, graphs and the list based on them.
> 
> 
> I think a good change would be to make 2 separate lists, one for like 0-25 hz and one for 25-80 hz. Because I think a large amount of readers see this and watch these ULF movies and hear nothing because they don't have the subwoofers capable of handling ULF.



I am not sure I should open up this can of worms again but there are reasons only one person is graphing on this thread.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23364076
> 
> 
> How many of the new guys here even care about waterfalls? I have learned how to do them and they take lots of time and effort but if you guys don't care I won't try. It has to be more than a couple people. Most of the guys who cared left because most new guys here wanted to give subjective bass ratings instead and it was fine with the OP. If this is still the case then maybe the title of the thread should be changed.


Personally, I like waterfalls. The only problem as I understand it is that they are not a completely definitive tool as they, like subjective opinions are only as good as the operator using the software. This was evidenced a few pages back when someone posted a waterfall of a movie sequence that showed allot of clipping. Even still, that waterfall showed that the sequence did have allot of ULF stuff going on.


But I'll take a waterfall anyday over a subjective opinion that utilizes every known descriptive term in the audio-visual dictionary.


----------



## MKtheater

Well, that is the point, I have learned how to do them right, so far, I think. I am using the same technique as the guy that perfected them and still working on how to label them for better understanding.


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23364113
> 
> 
> Who wants subjective ratings...? I thought this entire thread was based on facts?
> 
> 
> ALL I want to see is charts, graphs and the list based on them.
> 
> 
> I think a good change would be to make 2 separate lists, one for like 0-25 hz and one for 25-80 hz. Because I think a large amount of readers see this and watch these ULF movies and hear nothing because they don't have the subwoofers capable of handling ULF.



+1 and I also like looking at graphs with timecodes. Makes it much easier when editing some demo scenes together.


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23364206
> 
> 
> Well, that is the point, I have learned how to do them right, so far, I think. I am using the same technique as the guy that perfected them and still working on how to label them for better understanding.



Is using a mic the only way of making waterfalls, or is it possible to graph directly, like say using an HTPC?


----------



## Torqdog

MK, I just saw this post over on the DB forum;


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*
> 
> Also, I would like to post some graphs over on AVS but I am getting a feel if most there even care anymore. If not I won't bother but it would be as simple as copy and paste since I will have them done for here already.



By all means, if it's that simple please do post them here as well.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23364076
> 
> 
> How many of the new guys here even care about waterfalls? I have learned how to do them and they take lots of time and effort but if you guys don't care I won't try. It has to be more than a couple people. Most of the guys who cared left because most new guys here wanted to give subjective bass ratings instead and it was fine with the OP. If this is still the case then maybe the title of the thread should be changed.



I always enjoy seeing the graphs MK, so if it's not too much trouble I would love to see them here as well.


I also noticed you are taking requests for things to graph and I would love to see Hellboy 2 graphed at some point.


Thanks!


----------



## jlpowell84

I would appreciate them as well. I am just beginning to learn REW and hope to be doing measurements myself by this fall. So any interaction with graphs I find beneficial


----------



## pitviper33

I for one would love to see this thread turn back in a direction that aligns with its title. Bring on the graphs.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23364047
> 
> 
> Try moving it at least 12 inches away from the wall. That should do it.



Do I move it 12 inches from the wall for just the side or also the back?


----------



## eljaycanuck

Try:

- 12" left along the front wall only;

- 12" forward along the side wall only; and

- 12" left along the front wall *and* 12" forward along the side wall.


Go with whichever new location works best for you.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23364076
> 
> 
> How many of the new guys here even care about waterfalls? I have learned how to do them and they take lots of time and effort but if you guys don't care I won't try. It has to be more than a couple people. Most of the guys who cared left because most new guys here wanted to give subjective bass ratings instead and it was fine with the OP. If this is still the case then maybe the title of the thread should be changed.



I like seeing them.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23363663
> 
> 
> My 12012 sounds really nice with movies but with TV it sounds boomy at times with commercials and shows. Is this pretty normal? My sub is 2 inches from the wall on the front right corner. All corners are symetrical except the front left corner it is diagonal because of the fireplace.



If it’s good with movies, but sometimes not with TV shows and commercials, then it maybe just those shows and commercials only. Not everything is done to standards. Just like picture quality your source material is going to vary. When you try different positions with the sub listen to good quality discs to verify the sound. Sometimes I have to remind myself that my setup is OK after listening/watching something of inferior quality.


Hope this helps.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23364319
> 
> 
> Is using a mic the only way of making waterfalls, or is it possible to graph directly, like say using an HTPC?



Mine is direct from bluray from the LFE output. When I use a mic it will be for my own knowledge and how my system performs to the digital source.


----------



## MKtheater

For the guy with boomy TV sound just make sure you have a flat response and then if it is still boomy it is the TV source and not your sub.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23364776
> 
> 
> If it’s good with movies, but sometimes not with TV shows and commercials, then it maybe just those shows and commercials only. Not everything is done to standards. Just like picture quality your source material is going to vary. When you try different positions with the sub listen to good quality discs to verify the sound. Sometimes I have to remind myself that my setup is OK after listening/watching something of inferior quality.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Yes and actually maybe the bommie sound is rather from the mains vs the sub. The mains I think sound boomie with TV.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23364579
> 
> 
> Do I move it 12 inches from the wall for just the side or also the back?



Have you measured your FR at the listening position with REW, SMS-1, etc.....? Until you do that, you wont know for sure what exactly is going on no matter where you place your sub.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23364870
> 
> 
> For the guy with boomy TV sound just make sure you have a flat response and then if it is still boomy it is the TV source and not your sub.



Exactly. First thing I would do is measure your response and see what is going on exactly and then go from there as far as moving the sub and then EQ.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23364874
> 
> 
> Have you measured your FR as the listening position with REW, SMS-1, etc.....? Until you do that, you wont know for sure what exactly is going on no matter where you place your sub.
> 
> Exactly. First thing I would do is measure your response and see what is going on exactly and then go from there as far as moving the sub and then EQ.



No I have been wanting to try REW but it seems complicated. I am not sure I would know how to use it.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23365018
> 
> 
> No I have been wanting to try REW but it seems complicated. I am not sure I would know how to use it.



Not hard at all, you just need a mic, a cable that connects it to a computer and done. You can use a RS spl meter without correction files to get you in the ballpark. I use to use my built in soundcard and spl meter for a long time and they were not that much different than my calibrated mic and sound card. Basically a RS spl meter plugged into the computer input jack and your output jack going to your processor. REW is free and people could help you with setup. If you have to buy a Mic still just do it right and buy a calibrated mic and sound card.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23365044
> 
> 
> Not hard at all, you just need a mic, a cable that connects it to a computer and done. You can use a RS spl meter without correction files to get you in the ballpark. I use to use my built in soundcard and spl meter for a long time and they were not that much different than my calibrated mic and sound card. Basically a RS spl meter plugged into the computer input jack and your output jack going to your processor. REW is free and people could help you with setup. If you have to buy a Mic still just do it right and buy a calibrated mic and sound card.



or get one of the new calibrated usb mic's from cross spectrum labs and you dont' even need a sound card.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23365018
> 
> 
> No I have been wanting to try REW but it seems complicated. I am not sure I would know how to use it.




I use an SMS-1 for measuring response/EQ and have never used REW because of this, so I cant tell you what type of learning curve there is. I am sure another forum member here who has used it can point you in the right direction though and it would be well worth whatever growing pains you would have to go through since you just wont know exactly what your sub is doing in relation to your listening position without graphing your FR. If I did not have my SMS-1, learning how to use REW would be up top of my priority list! I am planning on learning to use it at some point soon anyway so I can see what is going on with the rest of my response since the SMS-1 only graphs the low end. I had a forum member over to my home years ago and he brought his laptop with REW and I did not have any major issues in the rest of the response, but I have changed a few things since then so I need to check it out again.


EDIT: Looks like the guys above me gave you the info you need to get going.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23365054
> 
> 
> or get one of the new calibrated usb mic's from cross spectrum labs and you dont' even need a sound card.



I have not heard of these, sounds great! I needed a sound card with phantom power for my mic.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SergeantYnot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8280#post_23363579
> 
> 
> Finally finished Man With The Iron Fists. Wow...that has some spine tingling scenes for sure; one that comes to mind is the slow motion punch to the jaw. I'm surprised that never made it on this list...



It will be...a high 5


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23365055
> 
> 
> I use an SMS-1 for measuring response/EQ and have never used REW because of this, so I cant tell you what type of learning curve there is. I am sure another forum member here who has used it can point you in the right direction though and it would be well worth whatever growing pains you would have to go through since you just wont know exactly what your sub is doing in relation to your listening position without graphing your FR. If I did not have my SMS-1, learning how to use REW would be up top of my priority list! I am planning on learning to use it at some point soon anyway so I can see what is going on with the rest of my response since the SMS-1 only graphs the low end. I had a forum member over to my home years ago and he brought his laptop with REW and I did not have any major issues in the rest of the response, but I have changed a few things since then so I need to check it out again.



The following was done by placing the sub at MLP and going around the room with spl meter. As you can see the side between the fireplace and components gave me the flattest response. What happens if it is placed in an area with not so much flat response?


The couch by the door on the door side:


68,68,66,75,75,71,66


The sofa side by the door:


68,74,66,72,67,64,60


The sofa side by fireplace:


75,76,70,72,70,64,64


The side between fireplace and components:


76,76,73,73,73,66,60


Original placement:


76,72,71,75,64,64,66


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23364113
> 
> 
> Who wants subjective ratings...?



I prefer this thread is based on facts...


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23364319
> 
> 
> Is using a mic the only way of making waterfalls, or is it possible to graph directly, like say using an HTPC?



You should graph directly...only


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23365044
> 
> 
> Not hard at all, you just need a mic, a cable that connects it to a computer and done. You can use a RS spl meter without correction files to get you in the ballpark. I use to use my built in soundcard and spl meter for a long time and they were not that much different than my calibrated mic and sound card. Basically a RS spl meter plugged into the computer input jack and your output jack going to your processor. REW is free and people could help you with setup. If you have to buy a Mic still just do it right and buy a calibrated mic and sound card.



After I get the sound card and use my spl meter where do I go to find best placement for the sub?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23364364
> 
> 
> I would love to see Hellboy 2 graphed at some point.



Ok...which part of it? Chapter?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8340#post_23365084
> 
> 
> I prefer this thread is based on facts...




The problem with this thread is it is SO loosely based if you read the first post. You can heavily weigh your rating by objective means, subjective means or some combo of both. Is it any wonder there has been so much disagreement due to how open to interpretation the rating parameters (or lack of) are?


You have to give props to the DB thread as the guidelines are VERY clear and concise with no room left for interpretation which is why that thread works and flows so well. I think if we want something similar, a new thread should be started and make the guidelines extremely clear like they have done over there which will eliminate the bickering since there is no open to interpretation issues to deal with.


As far as this thread, it is what it is. Personally, I still enjoy it warts and all. I like reading subjective opinion and I like seeing the graphs as well. I also love the DB thread with its much more objective nature. I think both types of threads have their place.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8340#post_23365125
> 
> 
> Ok...which part of it? Chapter?



I would like to see the film graphed by the same means as they do over in the DB thread just to see where it ranks in accordance with the parameters they have set which I assume is what MK will be doing (?). I should probably just make my request over there unless you would be willing to do it which would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23365066
> 
> 
> I have not heard of these, sounds great! I needed a sound card with phantom power for my mic.



yeah it's so much simpler now that you can just buy a plug and play calibrated usb mic. http://cross-spectrum.com/measurement/calibrated_umik.html 


it's 75 + shipping off the minidsp site too, except the calibration file is only to 20 hz and it's factory calibrated and is +/- 5dB apparently from what I heard.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8340#post_23365152
> 
> 
> I would like to see the film graphed by the same means as they do over in the DB thread just to see where it ranks in accordance with the parameters they have set which I assume is what MK will be doing (?). I should probably just make my request over there unless you would be willing to do it which would be greatly appreciated.



Yes, the dB-thread is very nice and a lot of time in making those charts...


A look back to my demo-DVD from 2008 with Hellboy II - it might get a weak 3 or strong 2


----------



## Mrkazador


I thought Hellboy II had some good ulf effects especially in the end.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8340#post_23365122
> 
> 
> After I get the sound card and use my spl meter where do I go to find best placement for the sub?



You can use the sound card in your computer if your mic does not need phantom power. The one mentioned previously will work. If you have a SPL meter you just need cables to get going. You place the sub in a location and then measure it, move it around and see what gives you the best response and that is how you know which spot is best for that LP.


----------



## MKtheater

I have been graphing many scenes of a movie but I know which scenes to use. For movies I have not seen or have not watched more than once I will also need time stamps or a chapter.


Flag, you are most welcomed here as the only one left doing this. I don't think people realize how much time it takes to do these graphs and getting the graphs done correctly is another whole matter. I want to get my graphs as close to Bosso's as possible as they were always the best IMHO. One guy can't do it all, no way.


----------



## Mrkazador


I may start doing some graphs now, I followed the tutorial at data-bass and results look good so far. I have a bunch of movies on my mediaserver and have a old receiver right next to my pc so it shouldn't be too difficult to do.


----------



## MKtheater

Also, for one to do these graphs here they need to have importance to the rankings. If you look at the 5 star movies you will see a trend in the graphs, etc..


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8340#post_23365349
> 
> 
> You can use the sound card in your computer if your mic does not need phantom power. The one mentioned previously will work. If you have a SPL meter you just need cables to get going. You place the sub in a location and then measure it, move it around and see what gives you the best response and that is how you know which spot is best for that LP.



What happens if a sub is placed in a spot that does not have a flat response?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8340#post_23365339
> 
> 
> I thought Hellboy II had some good ulf effects especially in the end.



Agreed. Subjectively, this is one of my favorite LFE tracks which is why I would love to see it put through the DB grading scale to see how it objectively stacks up (it's sitting at 4.5/5 in this thread at the moment). It looks like the depth is there to some degree (thanks Flageborg).


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8340#post_23365339
> 
> 
> I thought Hellboy II had some good ulf effects especially in the end.




Checking.....


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8340#post_23365339
> 
> 
> I thought Hellboy II had some good ulf effects especially in the end.



Hellboy II - Chapter 19(the end)


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8340#post_23365360
> 
> 
> Flag, you are most welcomed here as the only one left doing this. I don't think people realize how much time it takes to do these graphs and getting the graphs done correctly is another whole matter. I want to get my graphs as close to Bosso's as possible as they were always the best IMHO. One guy can't do it all, no way.



Thanks, I will keep'em coming, but Things Takes Times so nice if more people can add charts







and use the same colorpalette(NOT use a palette with same color more than once within the range)


----------



## crazy4daisy

I like facts but I also like subjective talk too, but what I don't like is the fact that sometimes if someone expresses a subjective view such as "the bass was awesome" others here with better gear want to chop the subjective view down as if the guy making the statement "the bass was awesome" is a fool. Maybe need an entire new thread titled "movies with ULF below ??hz, fact based no subjective views" haha.


----------



## MKtheater

No the problem is when someone who says that a movie is 5 star based on what they feel and they don't feel the low stuff in comparison to something that has both. To me a true 5 star movie should have everything and if it is missing just one thing then it could be 4.75 stars. Still great but not 5 star. You see the graphs don't lie and if people eventually don't care then the time it takes to do them is not worth it and if you look at the title of this thread they are supposed to matter. The problem is people dismiss them because of their subjective opinions and it takes much harder work than one thinks to get them. It took me 2 hours to do two movies and days getting the settings right. If people in a forum don't care because of opinion why do them?


----------



## r8edxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8220#post_23345464
> 
> 
> No, but this movie is maybe too much of everything - but it keeps our systems ALIVE



Which movie is that? Looks good!!!


Thanks.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8340#post_23365406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8340#post_23365349
> 
> 
> You can use the sound card in your computer if your mic does not need phantom power. The one mentioned previously will work. If you have a SPL meter you just need cables to get going. You place the sub in a location and then measure it, move it around and see what gives you the best response and that is how you know which spot is best for that LP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens if a sub is placed in a spot that does not have a flat response?
Click to expand...


I look at it the same way I look at setting the individual channel levels. If one channel is too high it can drown out another channel(s) and obviously will affect what you hear or won't hear. With a response that is not flat or reasonably flat, a sound at one frequency can drown out another, again affecting what you hear or don't hear. Due to various constraints, like the real world, room layout, $$$, etc., we're not going to get a perfectly flat curve so we do the best we can and then enjoy the fruits of our labor.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8320_40#post_23366096
> 
> 
> No the problem is when someone who says that a movie is 5 star based on what they feel and they don't feel the low stuff in comparison to something that has both. To me a true 5 star movie should have everything and if it is missing just one thing then it could be 4.75 stars. Still great but not 5 star. You see the graphs don't lie and if people eventually don't care then the time it takes to do them is not worth it and if you look at the title of this thread they are supposed to matter. The problem is people dismiss them because of their subjective opinions and it takes much harder work than one thinks to get them. It took me 2 hours to do two movies and days getting the settings right. If people in a forum don't care because of opinion why do them?



Excellent points and keep up the good work!







I think we are capable of doing both and the recommendations here can apply to a broad range, I'll go as far as saying I probably enjoy this thread more than most here on AVS







as it can have both measurements /graphs to confirm subjective opinions on movies, while giving those that go through the effort to graph movies, films they may have otherwise not paid attention to! And on top of all that its fun







and can get me excited about a movie I may be getting ready to view.


So post those graphs and thanks again, for the work and time you put into them


----------



## newc33

R8edxxx what kind of speakers do u have?


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23364319
> 
> 
> Is using a mic the only way of making waterfalls, or is it possible to graph directly, like say using an HTPC?


You don't need a mic to see the waterfall.

On your computer, run the SpecLab software with any movie/songs playing. If the audio input is set correctly (easiest being stereo mix with playback done on computer), the waterfall will be plotted easily in SpecLab while the movie is playing.


----------



## MKtheater

All my graphs are directly from a movie playing in whatever format it is in. My processor routes all te bass to the LFE channel which I directly record.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8310#post_23365018
> 
> 
> No I have been wanting to try REW but it seems complicated. I am not sure I would know how to use it.



I am the same it looks quite complicated! Any expert with this software on this forum?


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Best place to start is at the source: http://www.hometheatershack.com/roomeq/ 


But if you have specific questions, ask away (in the acoustics forum probably makes the most sense)


----------



## MKtheater

The hard part is setting up and calibrating the sound card but is easy if already using the one in the computer. Also other hard parts are uploading correction files but it really is easy. I am no computer expert but I do know how to use one and just need to follow instructions.


----------



## MKtheater

BTW,

Here is an example of a graph from Skyfall when the tanks explode and the helicopter crashes into the house.

http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt1305290334_zps54f4a374.jpg.html  


The helicopter first flying towards the house with music playing.

http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt1305290328_zpsd7d1f1c8.jpg.html  


Now a ported sub would never ever get that 6hz stuff in that scene but would seem awesome for the other. In my theater I feel those 6hz effects.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8340#post_23366958
> 
> 
> BTW,
> 
> Here is an example of a graph from Skyfall when the tanks explode and the helicopter crashes into the house.
> 
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt1305290334_zps54f4a374.jpg.html
> 
> 
> The helicopter first flying towards the house with music playing.
> 
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt1305290328_zpsd7d1f1c8.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Now a ported sub would never ever get that 6hz stuff in that scene but would seem awesome for the other. In my theater I feel those 6hz effects.



Nice. My plan is dual F2 Submersives. Should get low!


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8edxxx*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8340#post_23366143
> 
> 
> Which movie is that? Looks good!!!
> 
> Thanks.



It is The Man with Iron Fists - Chapter 16 - and the most spectacular movie both in LFE, Center, Surround and Music Track so far - i'll give it a total of 5+


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8300_100#post_23367309
> 
> 
> It is The Man with Iron Fists - Chapter 16 - and the most spectacular movie both in LFE, Center, Surround and Music Track so far - i'll give it a total of 5+



+1


1:38:10 FTW!


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8340#post_23365131
> 
> 
> You have to give props to the DB thread as the guidelines are VERY clear and concise with no room left for interpretation which is why that thread works and flows so well.



I did a visit in above mentioned thread:
http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-26 


and had to scroll back to January 9th to find a proper graph....


What is happening?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8370#post_23367418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8340#post_23365131
> 
> 
> You have to give props to the DB thread as the guidelines are VERY clear and concise with no room left for interpretation which is why that thread works and flows so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a visit in above mentioned thread:
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-26
> 
> 
> and had to scroll back to January 9th to find a proper graph....
> 
> 
> What is happening?
Click to expand...




Does it matter what the children do over there?


----------



## cuzed2

Does it matter what is dome over there?


Actually they are sharing some very good, and meaningful data!

And I still enjoy visiting this thread for the practical feedback of "Bass in Movies".


Good stuff in both threads


----------



## saprano

Remember this thread?

http://www.avsforum.com/t/755493/the-master-list-of-dvd-hd-dvd-blu-ray-movies-with-bass-thread-with-waterfalls 


Remember this guy?

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1154857/valkyrine-region-2-dvd-cabin-explosion#post_16632392 

http://www.avsforum.com/forums/posts/by_user/id/7604214 


I wish this thread would be as good as the old one. But it seems we spend more time arguing than posting charts and discussing bass.


I learned about redirected bass, and how there's bass in ALL channels, from him and that thread. It was fun to go to and read the charts and learn new things about bass.


The apple has fallen far from the tree.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8370#post_23367418
> 
> 
> I did a visit in above mentioned thread:
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-26
> 
> 
> and had to scroll back to January 9th to find a proper graph....
> 
> 
> What is happening?



Sorry Flageborg, but what are you confused about exactly with the DB thread?


----------



## r8edxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8340#post_23366464
> 
> 
> R8edxxx what kind of speakers do u have?



My speakers are nowhere near as good as some of the sound systems listed on this forum. It's my first home theater setup and I like it but eventually I would like to upgrade.


I have the Pioneers:


SP-FS51

SP-BS41

SP-BS21

SP-C21

BIC F-12


My receiver is a Pioneer VSX-1121.


Thanks for asking.


----------



## r8edxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8370#post_23367309
> 
> 
> It is The Man with Iron Fists - Chapter 16 - and the most spectacular movie both in LFE, Center, Surround and Music Track so far - i'll give it a total of 5+



Thank you - I will definitely pick this up.


----------



## nube

Bleh. I had a big reply to you, Flageborg, regarding your question about what's going on in the other thread, but the AVS forum gods ate it.










Suffice it to say that what maxmercy, Bossobass, and Ricci helped develop over in that data-bass thread is a monumental achievement in objectively quantifying the bass content in movies in a way that is easily repeatable, comparable, and completely apples-to-apples with other movies. A huge round of applause and honest thanks for their hard work and amazing results!


The peak and average hold measurements and graphs that maxmercy has been doing have continued, but people's hobby time varies. It is my feeling that the SpecLab graphs, while useful as a reference tool for indicating the specific times, scenes, and frequencies of bass-heavy content, are eye candy and generally superfluous to the real project of measuring and comparing these movies. Bosso started the thing, and they created beautiful templates to display all the information. He got busy with other things, though. Thankfully, Mktheater has taken up the torch and gotten his rig up to graph all the scenes that aren't already graphed. Huge props to him, and all of the other contributors on that thread!


This AVS thread (and its precursor) was the impetus for maxmercy starting such a scientific project. That thread is as quantitative, transparent, and apples-to-apples as it gets for objectively comparing the bass content in movies. This thread, on the other hand, has a lot of excitement and hyperbolic expressions/projections of how good bass in a given movie may be.


In here, there's no way to compare because so many people's experiences, capacities for hearing/feeling/viewing, and systems used to playback the content are extremely varied. In the DB thread, there's not meant to be discussions of individual's perceptions so much as a discussion of the measured results, and how they translate into a different entertainment experience. I think there's room for both viewpoints, but I am very glad that they're separated into different threads - don't want to clog that one up with too much subjectivity!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Execution in the DB forum is the small part subjective. It is most times open to polls It helps balance out the data driven ranking system. I think it is as close to perfect as it can get.


----------



## McStyvie

+1on the umik mic and rew, it seems they have ironed out their issues. If you can live with the shortcomings, I. E. Only goes to 10Hz and is not calibrated

For every direction, it is plug n play and helped me get my subs playing very nicely together.

I also have the mini dsp which is amazing.

My subs ate as flat as they will be in my room and I am really happy with the sound .


Also +1on the waterfalls!


----------



## Mrkazador


A Good Day to Die Hard has some really good lfe, a lot of it is in the 20hz region and some even goes down to 5hz. Hoping to get some waterfalls up soon, there is 13 scenes to do


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8370#post_23371185
> 
> 
> A Good Day to Die Hard has some really good lfe, a lot of it is in the 20hz region and some even goes down to 5hz. Hoping to get some waterfalls up soon, there is 13 scenes to do




Those hz would be only for the bluray right?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8370#post_23371055
> 
> 
> +1on the umik mic and rew, it seems they have ironed out their issues. If you can live with the shortcomings, I. E. Only goes to 10Hz and is not calibrated
> 
> For every direction, it is plug n play and helped me get my subs playing very nicely together.
> 
> I also have the mini dsp which is amazing.
> 
> My subs ate as flat as they will be in my room and I am really happy with the sound .
> 
> 
> Also +1on the waterfalls!


 http://cross-spectrum.com/measurement/calibrated_umm6.html 


http://cross-spectrum.com/measurement/calibrated_umik.html 


What's the difference between these two?


----------



## jlpowell84

^also what do you guys use to measure into the single digits?


----------



## jlpowell84

I got this in an email response


All of the mics we sell are calibrated down to 5 Hz.


I would recommend the EMM-6 first, UMIK-1 (USB mic) second, and UMM-6 (USB mic) third.


h

--

Herb Singleton, PE, INCE Bd Cert

Managing Partner

Cross-Spectrum Acoustics LLC

P. O. Box 90842

Springfield, MA 01139

(413) 315-5770


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8370#post_23371335
> 
> 
> Those hz would be only for the bluray right?



why? bass is the "easiest" thing for digital to capture. you could cover up to 400 Hz with a sampling frequency of just over 800 samples per second, while 44.1 thousand cycles per second are needed to get up to 20 KHz.


The only glaring example I am aware of that showed of a difference between DVD and BD is master and commander, and the DVD had far deeper bass (because for whatever reason, the sound track was high passed around 30 Hz IIRC when the BVD was mastered.


----------



## Mrkazador


A Good Day to Die Hard

AC3 5.1 384kbps

 

Edit: My settings seems to be incorrect above 30hz. I think its running 10db too hot!


----------



## MKtheater

Mrkazador,

Cool except the same reason I was holding off is that your graphs are going to 0hz at high outputs which is impossible. There should be no output ever at 0hz. I had the same thing happen to me. I like the resolution though which is a step better than mine. I am working on it though.


----------



## Mrkazador


The last line is 1hz in those graphs, I moved the display a bit because I was getting noise at 0hz as shown below.


----------



## MKtheater

Still, 1 hz is even too much. Otherwise this would be the lowest extending movie in history and I doubt that. I still like the resolution, PM me and we can get both of best worlds.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8370#post_23372780
> 
> 
> I got this in an email response
> 
> 
> All of the mics we sell are calibrated down to 5 Hz.
> 
> 
> I would recommend the EMM-6 first, UMIK-1 (USB mic) second, and UMM-6 (USB mic) third.
> 
> 
> h
> 
> --
> 
> Herb Singleton, PE, INCE Bd Cert
> 
> Managing Partner
> 
> Cross-Spectrum Acoustics LLC
> 
> P. O. Box 90842
> 
> Springfield, MA 01139
> 
> (413) 315-5770



Can't argue with the man! Totally agree.


and DAMN, just preordered die hard 5. Even if the waterfalls are a bit off, it is going to be a doozy!


----------



## jlpowell84

"McStyvie

Quote:

Originally Posted by jlpowell84


I got this in an email response


All of the mics we sell are calibrated down to 5 Hz.


I would recommend the EMM-6 first, UMIK-1 (USB mic) second, and UMM-6 (USB mic) third.


h

--

Herb Singleton, PE, INCE Bd Cert

Managing Partner

Cross-Spectrum Acoustics LLC

P. O. Box 90842

Springfield, MA 01139

(413) 315-5770


Can't argue with the man! Totally agree.


and DAMN, just preordered die hard 5. Even if the waterfalls are a bit off, it is going to be a doozy!"



I'm going to order the UMM-6 though. Over on the REW thread they have testified its much easier to use with its simple connectivity. Also there is at least one I know using it who extends into the single digits with Submersives


----------



## eNoize

With all this talk about waterfall graphs, I suddenly had the urge to give it a try. Of course, I'm still learning and I know I don't have it right, but it seems I'm pretty close. Could someone please help to fine tune the settings on SpecLab? With Summer quickly approaching, I'll have some extra time to make graphs. Thanks for any input.


Minority Report (car-assembly factor/sonic gun)
 


Pulse (server room)


----------



## rhed

Just watched The Day the Earth Stood Still. There's lots of LFE in that movie. Don't know how low it goes but there's some ground shaking scenes that you feel it then hearing.


----------



## jeremymak

Die hard 5 should be 5 star


----------



## MKtheater

I will rent Die hard 5 and compare it to my two 5 star reference movies FOTP and WOTW. I will then speclab it and see. It really is hard to see with all the different waterfalls, some make a movie look 5 star and others like it has no bass. I know I just changed my settings and I have to do Skyfall over again.


----------



## MACCA350

Are you guys inputting the sub channel via a sound card or are you using the digital files and converting to wave to import into speclab?


Cheers


----------



## MKtheater

My LFE channel goes right into my soundcard. Of course I have all my speakers bass directed to the LFE channel from 150hz down to get everything.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8370#post_23382115
> 
> 
> Are you guys inputting the sub channel via a sound card or are you using the digital files and converting to wave to import into speclab?
> 
> 
> Cheers




I use the PC DVD drive and send the signal in question direct to speclab. Control of the sound mixer channels is via the DD / DTS sound mixer. There is no significant setup time when I use this method.


For Bluray, I have to use the AVR to PC analog audio connection method.


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400#post_23382125
> 
> 
> My LFE channel goes right into my soundcard. Of course I have all my speakers bass directed to the LFE channel from 150hz down to get everything.


Makes sense, do you arbitrarily set levels based on how they look in the waterfall or have you deduced dBFS levels and set a preset level by having compared one to it's digital version?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400#post_23382492
> 
> 
> I use the PC DVD drive and send the signal in question direct to speclab. Control of the sound mixer channels is via the DD / DTS sound mixer. There is no significant setup time when I use this method.


Can you explain this method a bit more? What programs are you using, how are you adjusting the channel mixing, and how are you importing the LFE+Redirected Bass sub channel into speclab? Are you using the Winamp plugin?


Cheers


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8370#post_23381346
> 
> 
> With all this talk about waterfall graphs, I suddenly had the urge to give it a try. Of course, I'm still learning and I know I don't have it right, but it seems I'm pretty close. Could someone please help to fine tune the settings on SpecLab? With Summer quickly approaching, I'll have some extra time to make graphs. Thanks for any input.
> 
> 
> Minority Report (car-assembly factor/sonic gun)
> 
> 
> 
> Pulse (server room)


This settings file seems to work well http://www.avsforum.com/t/755493/the-master-list-of-dvd-hd-dvd-blu-ray-movies-with-bass-thread-with-waterfalls/1080#post_13315196 


Cheers


----------



## MKtheater

I set my levels based on a DVD test disc with a 5.1 mix. I use rolloff compensation and make sure the levels match my color palate. Meaning if I have a 0 dBs 5 hz signal my spectrum graph better show a purple blob at 5 hz and it does.


----------



## eNoize

Thanks MACC. Those are the same settings I used.


More specifically, I want to change the ruler at top to start reading at 120Hz rather than the 240Hz it's currently at. I can't seem to find where to change that area. As of now, my waterfall graphs are very small and I want to enlarge them, to show more of where content is strongest.


Here's a few more I just did a couple minutes ago:


Minority Report (car-assembly factor/sonic gun)
 


Black Hawk Down (F*king Irene!)
 


Kung Fu Panda (Skadoosh!)


----------



## MKtheater

Here is what a 5 star movie looks for me, this FOTP plane spinning scene


----------



## bass addict

FOTP is still one of my go to movies for a shock and awe demo.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400_100#post_23383698
> 
> 
> Thanks MACC. Those are the same settings I used.
> 
> 
> More specifically, I want to change the ruler at top to start reading at 120Hz rather than the 240Hz it's currently at. I can't seem to find where to change that area. As of now, my waterfall graphs are very small and I want to enlarge them, to show more of where content is strongest.


 

You should check out this tutorial

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/19-speclab-waterfall-scene-capture-tutorial/


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400#post_23383729
> 
> 
> Here is what a 5 star movie looks for me, this FOTP plane spinning scene



Damn! That dark purple 30hz between 25 and 30 looks nasty!!!


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400#post_23383671
> 
> 
> I set my levels based on a DVD test disc with a 5.1 mix. I use rolloff compensation and make sure the levels match my color palate. Meaning if I have a 0 dBs 5 hz signal my spectrum graph better show a purple blob at 5 hz and it does.


Makes sense, looks like that process is spelled out in the tutorial Mrkazador linked.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400#post_23383698
> 
> 
> Thanks MACC. Those are the same settings I used.
> 
> 
> More specifically, I want to change the ruler at top to start reading at 120Hz rather than the 240Hz it's currently at. I can't seem to find where to change that area. As of now, my waterfall graphs are very small and I want to enlarge them, to show more of where content is strongest.


If you installed the settings.ini(iirc) file correctly the graph will be already set. You have to copy, paste and overwrite the current .ini file. I've done this and it works. There's also a settings file in the tutorial Mrkazador linked to.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400#post_23383859
> 
> 
> You should check out this tutorial
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/19-speclab-waterfall-scene-capture-tutorial/


That's the ticket. Is there a tutorial like this for setting up for pc playback or direct file import instead of soundcard import?


It's pretty simple to convert hd bit streams to individual wav files of each channel, but this does not reflect the end result once bass management is applied. I've had a play with comparing content of the LFE channel and say the Center channel in speclab, which is interesting(eg Die Hard 5 center channel contains hot sub 20Hz and even hot sub 10Hz content)..........another reminder of the importance of bass management. But that's little more than an interesting exercise without properly bass managing the signal prior to importing into speclab.


Cheers


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> That's the ticket. Is there a tutorial like this for setting up for pc playback or direct file import instead of soundcard import?


 

Right now I'm using my sound card for bass management which it supports (Xonar DG). I use a 3.5mm cable to connect the lfe output to the line input on the card, basically a loop. I set the playback/record levels just right according to the tutorial I linked, then playback the media on the computer and capture with speclab.


----------



## quattroatl

Having watched "Oz the Great and Powerful," I am eagerly waiting on the blu-ray to arrive home. There will be some amazing bass demo scenes. The kids and I also enjoyed the movie immensely.


----------



## eNoize

Thanks for the help gentleman. It all works perfectly now and looks great.


One last time:


Minority Report (Auto Assembly Line/Sonic Gun) @ around 00:52:00
 


and for comparison to MKtheater's graph, which has a slightly different color scheme,

FotP, plane spinning scene
 


Thanks again for all the help. I'll start contributing some waterfalls as well, as stuff comes my way.


----------



## MKtheater

The hardest part with FOTP was using too small of surrounds as this movie had high level SPL's going to speakers and surrounds too.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400#post_23382125
> 
> 
> My LFE channel goes right into my soundcard. Of course I have all my speakers bass directed to the LFE channel from 150hz down to get everything.


Can I fix that for you please...


"My LFE channel _subwoofer output_ goes right into my soundcard. Of course I have all my speakers bass directed to the LFE channel _subwoofer output_ from 150hz down to get everything."


The "LFE channel" is the ".1" channel on the disc. The subwoofer output is the output on the receiver or processor that contains the summation of the LFE channel and the re-directed bass from all the other channels. It is important that we use the terminology correctly so as not to cause confusion.


Craig


----------



## MKtheater

No problem.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8370#post_23373235
> 
> 
> The last line is 1hz in those graphs, I moved the display a bit because I was getting noise at 0hz as shown below.





Use of the procedure called "correcting for roll off of the signal chain" causes that noise to show up. That "correction" procedure also causes other problems if you monitor wide band audio (0 to 24 kHz).


I tried that setup procedure for the first time, and I got the same results that you show in the DC area.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400#post_23383533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400#post_23382492
> 
> 
> I use the PC DVD drive and send the signal in question direct to speclab. Control of the sound mixer channels is via the DD / DTS sound mixer. There is no significant setup time when I use this method.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain this method a bit more? What programs are you using, how are you adjusting the channel mixing, and how are you importing the LFE+Redirected Bass sub channel into speclab? Are you using the Winamp plugin?
> 
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...




What version of Windows are you running?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400#post_23383729
> 
> 
> Here is what a 5 star movie looks for me, this FOTP plane spinning scene





Your waterfalls have that Bosso preferred smeared look.


What do you use for your FFT settings?


Decimate Divisor and FFT size?


How long does it take to collect data for one new FFT?


What is the overlap scroll interval?


What waterfall scroll interval do you use (found in Spectrum (1) tab)?


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400#post_23383980
> 
> 
> Right now I'm using my sound card for bass management which it supports (Xonar DG). I use a 3.5mm cable to connect the lfe output to the line input on the card, basically a loop. I set the playback/record levels just right according to the tutorial I linked, then playback the media on the computer and capture with speclab.


Did the same on my motherboards multichannel outputs.......bridged the sub output to the line-in. Had to enable 7.1 output and bass management in the driver, but it all seems to be working quite well. Played that test tone DVD to set levels, check redirected bass and ran the reference calibration process.


I'll post up some graphs tomorrow.


Cheer


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400_100#post_23384800
> 
> 
> 
> Use of the procedure called "correcting for roll off of the signal chain" causes that noise to show up. That "correction" procedure also causes other problems if you monitor wide band audio (0 to 24 kHz).
> 
> 
> I tried that setup procedure for the first time, and I got the same results that you show in the DC area.


 

Yeah I figured that out now. I skipped the roll off correction, my card -3db point is at 5hz so its good enough.


----------



## Mrkazador


*Dark Skies 2013*

DTS 1536kbps

 

There was some 25hz stuff in the movie but it was not very loud, a lot of the LFE was in the 40hz region and up. Only one good scene worth posting


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400#post_23384825
> 
> 
> ...waterfalls have that Bosso preferred smeared look.



I am continously learning....so what about this graph - to much "smeared look"?


Minority Report - same track as always to demo


----------



## Mrkazador


*Jack the Giant Slayer* *2013*

DTS 1536kbps

 

Lots of lfe in this movie that is centered around 30hz


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400#post_23384226
> 
> 
> The hardest part with FOTP was using too small of surrounds as this movie had high level SPL's going to speakers and surrounds too.



Especially that part where the plane rips through the room from front to back.


----------



## MACCA350

Not sure whats going on here but I'm trying to save my settings to a new file, which all goes well, but when i restart speclab and load the settings I'm getting a solid pink graph. If i run a sweep or movie and then reload the old settings then the graph shows up correctly and you can see whats been captured. but if i then reload my saved settings im back to a pink screen. its as if its maxed the whole graph out. any ideas? im only trying to save things like my soundcard and reference settings, I make no changes in the graph color palette.


Heres my saved settings graph
 



and heres what it looks like when i load the SCRENECAPTURE.ini
 


The thing is that when ive made the changes and save my settings theres no problem with the graph, its only when i restart speclab or reload my settings that i get the pink screen. I can't work it out, it was working fine yesterday and I was able to save and reload settings without an issue, but today I'm getting what looks to be some stupid bug.


----------



## newc33

I really want to see Jack the giant slayer Ans FOTP. I saw how to train your dragon and I thought it lacked some lfe. Everyone said it was great but I watched the movie 9 and I thought it blew httyd away esspecially in the bass department


----------



## MACCA350

I worked out which setting is causing it. I started with the SCENECAPTURE file and made one change at a time and saved each additional change to a new file. The change that caused this pinkout was loading the reference file and ticking the 'subtract' option. Again doing this doesnt cause the pinkout until you restart speclab or load the file as it loads the last saved file on restart.


looks like i can make all the other changes but ill have to make this change each time i load speclab.......pita


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400#post_23384825
> 
> 
> Your waterfalls have that Bosso preferred smeared look.
> 
> What do you use for your FFT settings?
> 
> Decimate Divisor and FFT size?
> 
> How long does it take to collect data for one new FFT?
> 
> 
> What is the overlap scroll interval?
> 
> 
> What waterfall scroll interval do you use (found in Spectrum (1) tab)?



FOTP what movie is that?


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400#post_23388333
> 
> 
> FOTP what movie is that?


Flight of the Pheonix


----------



## holt7153

Fellowship of the Prometheus


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400#post_23388323
> 
> 
> I worked out which setting is causing it. I started with the SCENECAPTURE file and made one change at a time and saved each additional change to a new file. The change that caused this pinkout was loading the reference file and ticking the 'subtract' option. Again doing this doesnt cause the pinkout until you restart speclab or load the file as it loads the last saved file on restart.
> 
> 
> looks like i can make all the other changes but ill have to make this change each time i load speclab.......pita



I had the same problem... I just skipped the calibration, my sound card is pretty flat.


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400#post_23386267
> 
> 
> Yeah I figured that out now. I skipped the roll off correction, my card -3db point is at 5hz so its good enough.


Mines about the same, -3dB at 2Hz. But the reference graph showed flat up to 37Hz then -3dB at 82Hz -6dB at 115Hz and -9dB at 140Hz. Also the max i could get out of it before excessive distortion was -3.3dB in that 6-37Hz region. So the reference calibration, other than correcting the rolloffs, also brings everything up to 0dB. I'm also getting no noise all the way down to DC, although there is some harmonic distortion in the low end when driving a high amplitude signal though it maxes out at -60dB.


Here's the reference cal graph, Blue line
 


Here's the -.5dB LFE 200-10Hz sweep
 


Here's the -.5dB LFE 80-1Hz sweep
 


You can see some noise creeping in below 5HZ -60dB once the reference file is loaded. Im assuming thats due to the file boosting the rolloff especially sinc the dvd test only runs doen to 1Hz, below that will be boosted quite a bit. Was there a way to get the FFT to start at 1Hz or set the reference to only correct down to 1Hz?


cheers


----------



## Mrkazador

Spec lab has a curve editor you can download. This will allow you to manually edit the reference curve.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holt7153*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23388366
> 
> 
> Fellowship of the Prometheus


ROTFLMAO!


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23388451
> 
> 
> Spec lab has a curve editor you can download. This will allow you to manually edit the reference curve.


Cool, will have a look at that shortly, but for now heres a couple Die Hard 5 (Extended Edition) shots. I've put the curser at the most notable point so the top graph depicts that particular spot.
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


Edited to add timestamps and compile all into one post


----------



## MACCA350

Edited to compile waterfall charts into previous post


----------



## MACCA350

Edited to compile waterfall charts into previous post


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400#post_23388333
> 
> 
> FOTP what movie is that?


Flight of The Phoenix


----------



## MACCA350

OZ the Great and Powerful

DTS 1536kbps
 
 
 
 
 
 


Edited to add timestamps


----------



## Mrkazador


MACCA350, you should put a timestamp or chapter with your waterfalls so people know exactly where the scene is.


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holt7153*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23388366
> 
> 
> Fellowship of the Prometheus



LMAO, nice.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23388363 Flight of the Pheonix


Yes that's a great movie amazing bass, Knowing Plane Crash is not bad either


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23388788
> 
> 
> MACCA350, you should put a timestamp or chapter with your waterfalls so people know exactly where the scene is.


Awww, but then they'd just skip to those scenes and miss the story







Suppose I should


cheers


----------



## jeremymak

A Good Day to Die Hard is a 5 star bass movie


----------



## SergeantYnot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23389434
> 
> 
> Awww, but then they'd just skip to those scenes and miss the story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose I should
> 
> 
> cheers



There was a story in Die Hard 5? LOL


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23388788
> 
> 
> MACCA350, you should put a timestamp or chapter with your waterfalls so people know exactly where the scene is.


Done


----------



## MKtheater

Die hard was a father son bonding theme!


----------



## MACCA350

Not sure if this one's been posted already


Zambezia

DTS 1536kbps


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23390148
> 
> 
> Not sure if this one's been posted already
> 
> Zambezia, DTS 1536kbps


WoW










Are you plotting the sum of all the channels? If so, would it be too much trouble to run the same analysis on one of the clips, but looking only at the LFE? If possible open the bandwidth to at least >200 Hz. I am interested to see how far the LFE content extends. Thanks!


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23390620
> 
> 
> WoW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you plotting the sum of all the channels? If so, would it be too much trouble to run the same analysis on one of the clips, but looking only at the LFE? If possible open the bandwidth to at least >200 Hz. I am interested to see how far the LFE content extends. Thanks!


Yeah, WOW allright, I thought the same when I watched it a while ago..........I knew there was some serious stuff down there, finally got around to checking it out in a waterfall.


I have bass management engaged in my soundcard so all the main channels bass below the crossover(the value of which I don't know until I test it) gets routed to the Sub output along with the LFE channel. It's then looped back into the pc via the Line-In input, which SpecLab uses. I can turn off the bass management and show just the LFE content.

To show you how far the LFE channel content extends I can extend the graph but I'll also have to not load the reference correction file, I'll give it a crack later.


----------



## pitviper33

I've never even heard of Zambezia, but those are some really impressive/unique waterfalls. I need to hear/feel/experience that one! Does it sound as unique as it looks? And though I know this is blasphemy in this thread... Is the movie any good?


----------



## Mrkazador


*À l'intérieur* *2007*   (Inside)

DTS 1536kbps


----------



## wth718

Thanks so much for these and cofirming what I had experienced. Need to check out Zambezia now. And to the poster who said how much better 9 was than HTTYD, that just means your subs likely don't play low enough to appreciate HTTYD. They both have plenty of ULF, but 9 has more mid bass. The upshot? If your subs could do HTTYD justice, you'd appreciate 9 even more.


----------



## osogovo


Where did you find DTS track of  *À l'intérieur* *2007*  ?

I have the DVD but it has DD 5.1 only.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osogovo*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400_100#post_23391277
> 
> 
> Where did you find DTS track of  *À l'intérieur* *2007*  ?
> 
> I have the DVD but it has DD 5.1 only.


Bluray DTS core


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23391210
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for these and cofirming what I had experienced. Need to check out Zambezia now. And to the poster who said how much better 9 was than HTTYD, that just means your subs likely don't play low enough to appreciate HTTYD. They both have plenty of ULF, but 9 has more mid bass. The upshot? If your subs could do HTTYD justice, you'd appreciate 9 even more.




Did anyone post graphs of that movie? I have an lv12r so its should play low enough unless its mostly ultra low


----------



## osogovo


Thanks a lot Mrkazador.


----------



## eNoize

Out of curiosity: are you making waterfalls while audio is in stereo or 5.1?


And where can I find 'Inside (À l'intérieur)' on Blu-ray?


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23391399
> 
> 
> Did anyone post graphs of that movie? I have an lv12r so its should play low enough unless its mostly ultra low



The links to the graphs on this thread are dead, but are available here . Yep, ultra low.


----------



## wse

It looks like a disgusting movie A l'interieur? Inside?


----------



## wth718

It really is a brutal, brutal movie. Great bass, but don't think I can sit through it again.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23391459
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity: are you making waterfalls while audio is in stereo or 5.1?
> 
> 
> And where can I find 'Inside (À l'intérieur)' on Blu-ray?



Audio is captured while playing back the movie in 5.1 and the crossover set to 250hz. I tried looking for a place to import the bluray but i couldn't find one.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23391210
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for these and cofirming what I had experienced. Need to check out Zambezia now. And to the poster who said how much better 9 was than HTTYD, that just means your subs likely don't play low enough to appreciate HTTYD. They both have plenty of ULF, but 9 has more mid bass. The upshot? If your subs could do HTTYD justice, you'd appreciate 9 even more.



I thought 9 was horrible, maybe my mid bass is too quiet. I really liked HTTYD bass.


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23391995
> 
> 
> I thought 9 was horrible, maybe my mid bass is too quiet. I really liked HTTYD bass.[/quote
> 
> 
> Hmmm ya sounds like not very strong mid bass at all cause my lv12r plays 9 with significantly more noticeable strong bass than httyd. My htted is bluray but my 9 is just DVD. I actually really enjoyed 9. IV heard a lot of ppl say they didn't care for it. But I thought it was very original in style and I really enjoyed all the sound effects


----------



## newc33

I mean 9 is def not close to a 5 star bass movie just enjoyed the bass and soundtrack. The best movie IV seen with the strongest bass I'd have to say is man with the iron fist. Not that there isn't better out there but if there is I haven't seen it yet. Or it was to low for my sub. Mwtif had me give my lv12r a tourture test and one scene I was scared to go past -19 while running about 4.5 dbs hot( +3 on reciever and 1oclock on sub) not that I couldn't have pushed it a lil harder but its pretty new and didn't wanna get hit in the face with my woofer all the way from the Couch







she was bumpin!


----------



## BornSlippyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23391912
> 
> 
> It really is a brutal, brutal movie. Great bass, but don't think I can sit through it again.



I agree!


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23392037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23391995
> 
> 
> I thought 9 was horrible, maybe my mid bass is too quiet. I really liked HTTYD bass.[/quote
> 
> 
> Hmmm ya sounds like not very strong mid bass at all cause my lv12r plays 9 with significantly more noticeable strong bass than httyd. My htted is bluray but my 9 is just DVD. I actually really enjoyed 9. IV heard a lot of ppl say they didn't care for it. But I thought it was very original in style and I really enjoyed all the sound effects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, this is from that other site where each movie is given objective (for the most part) ratings. Didn't see waterfalls for the scenes, but it rated the same 4.5 as HTTYD.
> 
> _9
> 
> 
> Level - 4 Stars (267.4dBHz) Missed 5 Star by 0.1dBHz!
> 
> Extension - 5 Stars (2Hz)
> 
> Dynamics - 4 Stars (27.4dB) Missed 5 Stars by 0.1dB!
> 
> Execution - 5 Stars - This film does not want for anything, LFE-wise. It is well done, and a very good film as well. This is debatable, and can be changed if need be.
> 
> 
> Overall Rating - 4.5 Stars_
> 
> 
> P.S. - Maxmercy, if you're not cool with me quoting this, let me know.
Click to expand...


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23390620
> 
> 
> WoW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you plotting the sum of all the channels? If so, would it be too much trouble to run the same analysis on one of the clips, but looking only at the LFE? If possible open the bandwidth to at least >200 Hz. I am interested to see how far the LFE content extends. Thanks!



Heres a few waterfalls for you. The first of each is with bass management the second of each is the LFE content only.
 
 
 
 

And here's that last scene with the reference file unloaded so it can be streatched out to 500Hz
 


cheers


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23391019
> 
> *À l'intérieur* *2007*   (Inside)
> 
> DTS 1536kbps


Damn that looks intense


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BornSlippyZ*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23392212 I agree!


+1, Watched MAMA yesterday great Bass moment on the edge of your seat


----------



## jeremymak

how about snitch??


----------



## BornSlippyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23393439
> 
> 
> +1, Watched MAMA yesterday great Bass moment on the edge of your seat



I will need to give Mama a whirl soon, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23392723
> 
> 
> Heres a few waterfalls for you. The first of each is with bass management the second of each is the LFE content only.


Thanks much for those plots. I think it tells me that I'll need to see about getting that software and run piles of plots if there's to be any conclusions dawn about LFE BW.


Cheers!


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23392615
> 
> 
> Again, this is from that other site where each movie is given objective (for the most part) ratings. Didn't see waterfalls for the scenes, but it rated the same 4.5 as HTTYD.
> 
> _9
> 
> 
> Level - 4 Stars (267.4dBHz) Missed 5 Star by 0.1dBHz!
> 
> Extension - 5 Stars (2Hz)
> 
> Dynamics - 4 Stars (27.4dB) Missed 5 Stars by 0.1dB!
> 
> Execution - 5 Stars - This film does not want for anything, LFE-wise. It is well done, and a very good film as well. This is debatable, and can be changed if need be.
> 
> 
> Overall Rating - 4.5 Stars_
> 
> 
> P.S. - Maxmercy, if you're not cool with me quoting this, let me know.



I'm glad u posted this. You can't say 9 was horrible sound wise jwagstaff, I def do agree with your comment that 9 would seem better to someone with a lesser.sub. I could see where I would enjoy the bass just as much on httyd as 9 if I had fv15hp or something in that ballpark. But i do personally enjoy the 30hz Ish stuff to a lot


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400_100#post_23393439
> 
> 
> +1, Watched MAMA yesterday great Bass moment on the edge of your seat


I scanned through the movie and most of the LFE is around 40hz, nothing worth posting about. It also looks like its filtered below 30hz.

 

This is what the whole movie pretty much looks like


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23394859
> 
> 
> I scanned through the movie and most of the LFE is around 40hz, nothing worth posting about. It also looks like its filtered below 30hz.......



I boost my subs +3db for an extra kick! The movie is totally twisted Guillermo DelTorro is sick! But I always enjoy his movies


- Pan 's Labyrinth is his best http://www.blu-ray.com/Guillermo-del-Toro/67581/


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holt7153*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23388366
> 
> 
> Fellowship of the Prometheus



Just saw it yesterday. Has amazing bass. Down to 1hz and lower. Check it out guys.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23388486
> 
> 
> Cool, will have a look at that shortly, but for now heres a couple Die Hard 5 (Extended Edition) shots. I've put the curser at the most notable point so the top graph depicts that particular spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add timestamps and compile all into one post



and i remember, not long ago, people saying Die hard was disappointing in terms of bass.


----------



## MKtheater

At the movies! The two movies I remember having very good bass at the movies was the TDK and MI:4.


----------



## newc33

+1 for mama. Pretty creepy and I'm hard to be creeped out or even impressed by horror movies. No the bass is isn't crazy low but its thoroughly played throughout the movie and timed apropriatly. Red box is famous for having the worlds cheesiest horrers bit this isn't one of em.


----------



## MKtheater

One of my favorite horror films with creepy bass was The Exorcism of Emily Rose.


----------



## newc33

Ya that was good. I'm really excited to see the new evil dead movie!! Looks pretty good


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23392615
> 
> 
> Again, this is from that other site where each movie is given objective (for the most part) ratings. Didn't see waterfalls for the scenes, but it rated the same 4.5 as HTTYD.
> 
> _9
> 
> 
> Level - 4 Stars (267.4dBHz) Missed 5 Star by 0.1dBHz!
> 
> Extension - 5 Stars (2Hz)
> 
> Dynamics - 4 Stars (27.4dB) Missed 5 Stars by 0.1dB!
> 
> Execution - 5 Stars - This film does not want for anything, LFE-wise. It is well done, and a very good film as well. This is debatable, and can be changed if need be.
> 
> 
> Overall Rating - 4.5 Stars_
> 
> 
> P.S. - Maxmercy, if you're not cool with me quoting this, let me know.



No prob quoting.


There was a flaw in the 'area under the curve' ratings, and the 'Level' and 'Dynamics' Star categories will be done based on measured SPL, which I am busy compiling for all measured films thus far. It will change the star ratings on a few films, but not many. Films with lots of loud transients will get a boost in the rankings, like Star Trek with its warp booms. Glad to see more data on this thread, I check in from time to time. Also glad my tutorial helped get people graphing again.


JSS


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23395668
> 
> 
> One of my favorite horror films with creepy bass was The Exorcism of Emily Rose.



Another horror with bass is 'Triangle.' It has been discussed quite a while ago on this thread.


----------



## SmokenAshes

I just watched Cloverfield for the first time on my system. Holy 8lbs 8oz baby Jesus!! What a ride! I think the bridge scene surpasses all my movies in intensity. Sphincter pucker factor off the scale!


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23396715
> 
> 
> Another horror with bass is 'Triangle.' It has been discussed quite a while ago on this thread.


Yeah that was a good one, can't find any waterfall charts on it in this thread though, has anyone done it yet?

If not I'll give it a crack........will just have to try and recall where all the good spots were, if anyone's got some time stamps post em up


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400_100#post_23396993
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was a good one, can't find any waterfall charts on it in this thread though, has anyone done it yet?
> 
> If not I'll give it a crack........will just have to try and recall where all the good spots were, *if anyone's got some time stamps post em up*


What I do is extract the audio into individual mono wavs and load the lfe channel into Audacity. From there I can see all the lfe spikes in the channel. I'll playback the audio in audacity and look at the waterfall to see if its worth going further. I write down at what times the spikes occur and load up the movie. Now I can go back to the times I wrote down and capture with speclab properly.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23396993
> 
> 
> Yeah that was a good one, can't find any waterfall charts on it in this thread though, has anyone done it yet?
> 
> If not I'll give it a crack........will just have to try and recall where all the good spots were, if anyone's got some time stamps post em up



Here is a link to a page where there was a short discussion on the movie.


http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6690#post_22760484


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23397037
> 
> 
> 
> What I do is extract the audio into individual mono wavs and load the lfe channel into Audacity. From there I can see all the lfe spikes in the channel. I'll playback the audio in audacity and look at the waterfall to see if its worth going further. I write down at what times the spikes occur and load up the movie. Now I can go back to the times I wrote down and capture with speclab properly.


Of course, thats what I normally use SoundForge for (facepalm)







Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23396802
> 
> 
> I just watched Cloverfield for the first time on my system. Holy 8lbs 8oz baby Jesus!! What a ride! I think the bridge scene surpasses all my movies in intensity. Sphincter pucker factor off the scale!



That is definitely a roller coaster ride! Check out Super 8. Not quite the ride, but a good story and some awesome bass, especially the train wreck.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23394339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23392723
> 
> 
> Heres a few waterfalls for you. The first of each is with bass management the second of each is the LFE content only.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks much for those plots. I think it tells me that I'll need to see about getting that software and run piles of plots if there's to be any conclusions dawn about LFE BW.
> 
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...



LFE bandwidth for what encode?


DD?


DTS?


Different "lossless" encodes?


The vast majority of LFE tracks are LP filtered at 120 Hz. Availability of ULF (say sub 18 Hz) varies movie to movie and channel to channel.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23397037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400_100#post_23396993
> 
> 
> Yeah that was a good one, can't find any waterfall charts on it in this thread though, has anyone done it yet?
> 
> 
> If not I'll give it a crack........will just have to try and recall where all the good spots were, *if anyone's got some time stamps post em up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I do is extract the audio into individual mono wavs and load the lfe channel into Audacity. From there I can see all the lfe spikes in the channel. I'll playback the audio in audacity and look at the waterfall to see if its worth going further. I write down at what times the spikes occur and load up the movie. Now I can go back to the times I wrote down and capture with speclab properly.
Click to expand...




Do you extract just the LFE channel by itself or is that the bass managed subwoofer channel?


Do you look at each channel (say each channel in 5.1, 6.1) by itself?


----------



## MACCA350

Triangle

DTS 1536kbps


----------



## BeeMan458

Just saying, because of threads like this, yesterday I ordered a BluRay copy of FOTP, so I would have a movie reference to go to.


Currently, our go to movie content for reference purposes is cable provided movie content or music CD's. Now I'll have FOTP for a test sound track....well, I will come this Friday.










Believe it or not, this will be our first BluRay purchase and personally, is about as exciting as adding a fourth subwoofer.










(now that's what I'm talking about)


-


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8490#post_23397846
> 
> 
> Just saying, because of threads like this, yesterday I ordered a BluRay copy of FOTP, so I would have a movie reference to go to.
> 
> 
> Currently, our go to movie content for reference purposes is cable provided movie content or music CD's. Now I'll have FOTP for a test sound track....well, I will come this Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, this will be our first BluRay purchase and personally, is about as exciting as adding a fourth subwoofer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (now that's what I'm talking about)
> 
> 
> -



what subs u r using??


----------



## BeeMan458

  


Three subs: a Klipsch, RW-12d and two upgraded Klipsch, SW12 II's with new drivers and radiators. The cabinets have been stuffed with poly-fil. Below is our latest graph, so we're good to a solid, +/-3dB @ 20Hz.

 


This BluRay will be the system's first real outing since creating this latest graph. Woo-hoo!


...










I am so looking forward to watching and listening to this BluRay disk as we now have usable 18Hz ability. This day has been long in coming. I've been working on this day since January; making a sow's ear into a silk purse; chasing the


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400_100#post_23397561
> 
> 
> 
> Do you extract just the LFE channel by itself or is that the bass managed subwoofer channel?
> 
> 
> Do you look at each channel (say each channel in 5.1, 6.1) by itself?


LFE channel by itself and I only look at this channel. I could probably just playback the whole thing in Audacity because my sound card is doing the bass management.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8490#post_23397846
> 
> 
> Just saying, because of threads like this, yesterday I ordered a BluRay copy of FOTP, so I would have a movie reference to go to.
> 
> 
> Currently, our go to movie content for reference purposes is cable provided movie content or music CD's. Now I'll have FOTP for a test sound track....well, I will come this Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Believe it or not, this will be our first BluRay purchase* and personally, is about as exciting as adding a fourth subwoofer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (now that's what I'm talking about)
> 
> 
> -


That's amazing........nothing like being late to the show (pun intended







)


If you have capable equipment, you will probably realize a fairly substantial improvement in the audio.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8490#post_23398878
> 
> 
> If you have capable equipment, you will probably realize a fairly substantial improvement in the audio.



Very capable.







...







...
















...







...







...







...







...







...










The first day of the rest of my life capable.








...







...







...







...







...







...










The Beatles: "It's Getting Better All The Time" better.


-


----------



## Oliver Deplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8490#post_23397846
> 
> 
> Just saying, because of threads like this, yesterday I ordered a BluRay copy of FOTP, so I would have a movie reference to go to.
> 
> 
> Currently, our go to movie content for reference purposes is cable provided movie content or music CD's. Now I'll have FOTP for a test sound track....well, I will come this Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, this will be our first BluRay purchase and personally, is about as exciting as adding a fourth subwoofer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (now that's what I'm talking about)
> 
> 
> -



If you've been setting your listening levels according to cable broadcasts, then be very careful with the FOTP BD.


I once measure the output of Cloverfield on cable and it was 20dB down to the BD.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8490#post_23397680
> 
> 
> Triangle
> 
> DTS 1536kbps



Never thought the movie went that low, that often. Pleasant surprise.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8490#post_23397546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23394339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23392723
> 
> 
> Heres a few waterfalls for you. The first of each is with bass management the second of each is the LFE content only.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks much for those plots. I think it tells me that I'll need to see about getting that software and run piles of plots if there's to be any conclusions dawn about LFE BW.
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LFE bandwidth for what encode?
> 
> 
> DD?
> 
> 
> DTS?
> 
> 
> Different "lossless" encodes?
> 
> 
> The vast majority of LFE tracks are LP filtered at 120 Hz. Availability of ULF (say sub 18 Hz) varies movie to movie and channel to channel.
Click to expand...

You're really quoting generic LFE channel specs to ROGER DRESSLER?



Max


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23392723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23390620
> 
> 
> WoW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you plotting the sum of all the channels? If so, would it be too much trouble to run the same analysis on one of the clips, but looking only at the LFE? If possible open the bandwidth to at least >200 Hz. I am interested to see how far the LFE content extends. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a few waterfalls for you. The first of each is with bass management the second of each is the LFE content only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's that last scene with the reference file unloaded so it can be streatched out to 500Hz
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

Is it my imagination or do the LFE only graphs look hotter?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23394339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23392723
> 
> 
> Heres a few waterfalls for you. The first of each is with bass management the second of each is the LFE content only.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks much for those plots. I think it tells me that I'll need to see about getting that software and run piles of plots if there's to be any conclusions dawn about LFE BW.
> 
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...


Wow, I can't wait.











Max


----------



## eljaycanuck

Watched "A Good Day to Die Hard". It sucked. The audio was great but, IMO, "Underworld: Awakening" had better audio and - poor though it was - a better story.


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8490#post_23403588
> 
> 
> Is it my imagination or do the LFE only graphs look hotter?
> 
> Wow, I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max


Not your imagination, IIRC 3dB hotter


Cheers


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8490#post_23403895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8490#post_23403588
> 
> 
> Is it my imagination or do the LFE only graphs look hotter?
> 
> Wow, I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max
> 
> 
> 
> Not your imagination, IIRC 3dB hotter
> 
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

How is it possible for the LFE only to be 3db hotter than LFE + redirected bass?



Max


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8490#post_23404166
> 
> 
> How is it possible for the LFE only to be 3db hotter than LFE + redirected bass?
> 
> 
> 
> Max



It's not possible.


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8490#post_23404166
> 
> 
> How is it possible for the LFE only to be 3db hotter than LFE + redirected bass?
> 
> 
> 
> Max


Roger Dressler would be the man to ask, but as I understand bass management it goes like this.


LFE channel is mastered -10dBFS compared to the other channels so when played back is increased +10dB prior to SUB output giving the LFE content a 10dB increase in headroom over the other channels(115dB compared to 105dB)


Bass Management redirects bass from the main channels below the crossover to be mixed with the LFE content and then output through the SUB output. To do this LFE content is reduced -5dB and redirected bass is reduced -15dB prior to mixing, this is then increased +15dB prior to SUB output.


So AFAIK the LFE content should playback at the same level whether bass management is engaged or not. To me this looks like software controlling bass management on this soundcard is not operating correctly. It's either incorrect level adjustments prior/post mixing or it's the mixing process itself, but either way something's not quite right(I think the difference was closer to 2dB iirc).

I can create a reference file specifically for when bass management is disengaged which will fix any discrepancies between both modes, but given I won't be posting charts without bass management as this was just an exercise for Roger there's really no need.


Cheers


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8480_40#post_23403848
> 
> 
> Watched "A Good Day to Die Hard". It sucked. The audio was great but, IMO, "Underworld: Awakening" had better audio and - poor though it was - a better story.



Nope! I whole heartedly disagree, in fact in my subjective opinion of course, it may very well rival WOTW for ULF as I had a sustained pants and upper torso flap and flutter with no sound at times with some of the best under pining's of any recent movie release







Yeah where talking some MWTIF fun here, as it was over the top bass bonanza, but had had some well timed placement of effects within the sound field that had me bating my eyes! I really can't wait to see the graphs on this one as I'm sure it will indeed impress










Here it is boys and girls better feed your sub a big breakfast as its about to face a challenge on this one


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400_40#post_23388486
> 
> 
> Cool, will have a look at that shortly, but for now heres a couple Die Hard 5 (Extended Edition) shots. I've put the curser at the most notable point so the top graph depicts that particular spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add timestamps and compile all into one post



Ahh there is a graph!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8490#post_23403573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8490#post_23397546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23394339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23392723
> 
> 
> Heres a few waterfalls for you. The first of each is with bass management the second of each is the LFE content only.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks much for those plots. I think it tells me that I'll need to see about getting that software and run piles of plots if there's to be any conclusions dawn about LFE BW.
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LFE bandwidth for what encode?
> 
> 
> DD?
> 
> 
> DTS?
> 
> 
> Different "lossless" encodes?
> 
> 
> The vast majority of LFE tracks are LP filtered at 120 Hz. Availability of ULF (say sub 18 Hz) varies movie to movie and channel to channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're really quoting generic LFE channel specs to ROGER DRESSLER?
> 
> 
> 
> Max
Click to expand...




Perhaps you can clarify what Roger meant when he said this:


"I think it tells me that I'll need to see about getting that software and run piles of plots if there's to be any conclusions dawn about LFE BW."



I have run "piles of plots of the LFE channel" by itself with no RB, and I posted my observations about the upper end on the bandwidth curve.



You indeed do fit in quite well with the DB group think mentality. Your group does not even care about the BW of the LFE channel because your "use bass management" and are only concerned with what is sent the the subwoofer.


Any further crying is best done on the DB site!


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8490#post_23404435
> 
> 
> Any further crying is best done on the DB site!


I am unfamiliar with the DB group. I'd like to visit. Can you give me a pointer?


----------



## jeffw69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8500_100#post_23404522
> 
> 
> I am unfamiliar with the DB group. I'd like to visit. Can you give me a pointer?


 http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oliver Deplace*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8490#post_23400737
> 
> 
> I once measure the output of Cloverfield on cable and it was 20dB down to the BD.



Stop. 20dB down to the BD? Now I'm really getting excited.


For broadcast television, we listen in the -55dBFS to -45dBFS and for cable provided, HD movie content, we listen in the -40dBFS to -20dBFS range. Thanks for the heads-up warning.


Based on your above warning, it reads like one should beware when going to BD content as once one has heard the real thing, they'll never be able to go back and one will become addicted to BD content. Sounds like me and Amazon are going be tight friends as it costs five bucks to rent locally and then there's the return hassles or one has to join up with a place like Netflix and then deal with their monthly charges and mail returns. The BD copy of FOTP was $8.60 with no return hassles and we get to keep it for reference purposes.


Regarding your above comment, I guess I shouldn't act surprised as due to playback quality issues, I'm a music CD junkie. In my opinion, downloads and compressed content are a total musical waste of time. That would explain, despite having an up-n-running BD player, why I've taken so long to get a first BD. I was afraid of the truth and in the case of BD's, the truth costs money.










Flying Lizzards - Money (That's What I Want)


----------



## Roger Dressler

Jeff, thanks for the link. A treasure trove of info for me to wade into.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8490#post_23404435
> 
> 
> I have run "piles of plots of the LFE channel" by itself with no RB, and I posted my observations about the upper end on the bandwidth curve.


What I am looking for are plots of LFE alone with a bandwidth somewhat larger than 120 Hz, so as to see where the content rolls off. Are there such plots a DB? The ones I've seen all stop at 120 Hz.


What is RB? Redirected bass??


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8490#post_23405870
> 
> 
> Jeff, thanks for the link. A treasure trove of info for me to wade into.
> 
> What I am looking for are plots of LFE alone with a bandwidth somewhat larger than 120 Hz, so as to see where the content rolls off. Are there such plots a DB? The ones I've seen all stop at 120 Hz.
> 
> 
> What is RB? Redirected bass??



Roger,


Check Thor BluRay's LFE channel.



JSS


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8490#post_23405870
> 
> 
> Jeff, thanks for the link. A treasure trove of info for me to wade into.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8490#post_23404435
> 
> 
> I have run "piles of plots of the LFE channel" by itself with no RB, and I posted my observations about the upper end on the bandwidth curve.
> 
> 
> 
> What I am looking for are plots of LFE alone with a bandwidth somewhat larger than 120 Hz, so as to see where the content rolls off. Are there such plots a DB? The ones I've seen all stop at 120 Hz.
> 
> 
> What is RB? Redirected bass??
Click to expand...



Yes, RB is redirected bass.


When I evaluate sound tracks, I look at individual channels rather than the subwoofer output. I typically evaluate how bass is mixed in each channel of various movies.




Here is a sample taken from The Last Samurai. Start at 1 hr. 55 min. Scene is the first canon volley at the start of the big battle at the end of the movie.


Left is the LFE channel alone.


Right is combined L, C and R channel full range.


----------



## newc33

I'm watching wow for the first time tonight! Looks like my sub is in for a workout










I wonder how it will compare to mwtif in terms of bass


----------



## jeremymak

why yhe list still not update??


----------



## obxdiver

Hi everyone

I have never posted in this thread, but have been reading it for months.

I have a big room (21' wide x 29' deep)

I have 2 subs.

A Velodyne HGS-18 ( > 10 years old)

An M&K MX350 THX ( > 15 years old)

(See my sig for pictures)
Steve's Theater 

During some of the movies listed here, I have heard my HGS18 "pop" very loud, as if it is bottoming out.

I have some extra cash and am wondering if there is a better sub(s) out there to get. It has been years since I shopped for subs.

With $3000-$4000, can I improve what I currently have in the subwoofer dept?

My subs sit on a carpeted concrete slab floor in the left and right front corners of my room (21' apart).

The seats are 12 feet from the screen (70")


I see the Velodyne DD18+ is $6000 !!!









That is too much $$$ for me


What is the biggest, baddest, and most important, the DEEPEST sub out there in (or below) my price range?


Thanks for a great thread everyone.


----------



## Jindrak

You'd best make a separate thread for this request, as it doesn't really belong in this thread and you will be getting several, several, suggestions as to what you can get for that amount of money.


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520#post_23407332
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I have never posted in this thread, but have been reading it for months.
> 
> I have a big room (21' wide x 29' deep)
> 
> I have 2 subs.
> 
> A Velodyne HGS-18 ( > 10 years old)
> 
> An M&K MX350 THX ( > 15 years old)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for a great thread everyone.



go get a jtr Captivator S2

dual 18″ subwoofer

2400 watt RMS

US$2999


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

A Good Day to Die Hard - I'm voting four stars, maybe four and a half on this one. Has a few really good moments, but not enough of them for me to see it as a five.


Not that great of a movie. Has to be the worst of the series. I'm still feeling a bit nauseous from the shaky vomit-cam work. So much lens flare I think even J.J. Abrams would tell them to dial it back a little.


----------



## MKtheater

WOTW

http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0302262156_zps681a1cbd.jpg.html  


FOTP

http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0302262224_zps9436b5c2.jpg.html  


Skyfall

http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0303012152_zps003476c3.jpg.html  


AGDTDH

http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/scenecapture02_zpse4f06b08.jpg.html  

http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/scenecapture04_zps48a004e3.jpg.html


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520#post_23407332
> 
> 
> What is the biggest, baddest, and most important, the DEEPEST sub out there in (or below) my price range?
> 
> .



I would go with two of these bad boys.


Given your budget, your going to have to save up some more money to get them.

But it will be well worth it.


Always go with at least running dual subwoofers, over just running a single sub.

You'll get smoother bass response from seat to seat and combat the problem of standing waves in your room.


----------



## obxdiver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520#post_23407470
> 
> 
> go get a jtr Captivator S2
> 
> dual 18″ subwoofer
> 
> 2400 watt RMS
> 
> US$2999



Wow...I like the sound of that one. Anyone in this thread have this sub?


Sealed design for in room single digit frequency reproduction.

Two massive excursion 18″ subwoofer (30mm xmax each way)

Almost 200 lbs....Sounds like just what I need......



Thanks for the recommendation.

This next sub I buy must be able to do much much more than my current setup.

I want strong ULF


----------



## tboe77

Also look at the Power Sound Audio Triax. Three 15" drivers, 4000 watt amp., sealed enclosure. Introductory pricing of about $2,800 in effect until the end of June.


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520#post_23407846
> 
> 
> Wow...I like the sound of that one. Anyone in this thread have this sub?
> 
> 
> Sealed design for in room single digit frequency reproduction.
> 
> Two massive excursion 18″ subwoofer (30mm xmax each way)
> 
> Almost 200 lbs....Sounds like just what I need......
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> This next sub I buy must be able to do much much more than my current setup.
> 
> I want strong ULF





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520#post_23407887
> 
> 
> Also look at the Power Sound Audio Triax. Three 15" drivers, 4000 watt amp., sealed enclosure. Introductory pricing of about $2,800 in effect until the end of June.




also take a look for Triax.


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520#post_23407829
> 
> 
> WOTW
> 
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0302262156_zps681a1cbd.jpg.html
> 
> 
> FOTP
> 
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0302262224_zps9436b5c2.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Skyfall
> 
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0303012152_zps003476c3.jpg.html
> 
> 
> AGDTDH
> 
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/scenecapture02_zpse4f06b08.jpg.html
> 
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/scenecapture04_zps48a004e3.jpg.html




WOW


die hard 5 must be 5 star


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520_40#post_23407952
> 
> 
> WOW
> 
> 
> die hard 5 must be 5 star



Told you guys







5 stars all day long! that soundtrack is a beast


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520_40#post_23407846
> 
> 
> Wow...I like the sound of that one. Anyone in this thread have this sub?
> 
> 
> Sealed design for in room single digit frequency reproduction.
> 
> Two massive excursion 18″ subwoofer (30mm xmax each way)
> 
> Almost 200 lbs....Sounds like just what I need......
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> This next sub I buy must be able to do much much more than my current setup.
> 
> I want strong ULF



Not so fast







, use Kens trade in program on the MX 350 ( you'll be amazed at the value) and get yourself a stack of DXD12012's and corner load them and get ready to hear bass all over the room like never before, as your only localization will be where the effects are and its scarey when first heard ! And got luck getting it to pop! my single DXD12012 took on WOTW at +6 db at reference level and ripped me and my 20x21x8 room a new one










thank me later!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520#post_23407846
> 
> 
> Wow...I like the sound of that one. Anyone in this thread have this sub?
> 
> 
> Sealed design for in room single digit frequency reproduction.
> 
> Two massive excursion 18″ subwoofer (30mm xmax each way)
> 
> Almost 200 lbs....Sounds like just what I need......
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> This next sub I buy must be able to do much much more than my current setup.
> 
> I want strong ULF



As far as commercially available subs go, is there anything better than the S2 at its 3k price point? That seems like the best to me overall, but there might be something I am missing. If I ever upgrade from what I have now and go with another bought sub, that S2 (duals) is top of my list. Having said that, I hope I can muster up the courage to take on a DIY project since that seems to be where the real bang/buck factor is highest.



Die Hard 5 on blu can be had for $10 starting today at Target for those who do not know once you take off the $3.00 coupon which you can get for signing up for their text coupons (it is on sale starting today for $13). I am tempted on a blind buy at that price looking at the charts even with the generally bad word of mouth on the film itself. I enjoyed LFoDH quite a bit (watched it last night again) so as long as this one is not to far behind I think I would get a few watches out of it.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520_40#post_23408126
> 
> 
> As far as commercially available subs go, is there anything better than the S2 at its 3k price point? That seems like the best to me overall, but there might be something I am missing. If I ever upgrade from what I have now and go with another bought sub, that S2 (duals) is top of my list. Having said that, I hope I can muster up the courage to take on a DIY project since that seems to be where the real bang/buck factor is highest.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Hard 5 on blu can be had for $10 starting today at Target for those who do not know once you take off the $3.00 coupon which you can get for signing up for their text coupons (it is on sale starting today for $13). I am tempted on a blind buy at that price looking at the charts even with the generally bad word of mouth on the film itself. I enjoyed LFoDH quite a bit (watched it last night again) so as long as this one is not to far behind I think I would get a few watches out of it.



Hey "Toe" the real kicker on GDTDH is the fact I watched it -10db away from reference unlike my +6 at reference for the sub slaughter scenes in WOTW and ULF/LFE was enough to pressurize the room superbly, that ULF content gave me the longest unheard sustained pant and chest pressurization of any film I've watched to date! It was like WOTW and MWTIF ULF/LFE content in the same film


----------



## obxdiver

Thanks for all the replies and PM's

I definitely have some homework to do.

I love M & K. stuff.

I bought the M & K MX 350 sub new in the late 90's.

I also have a pair of the S150's THX as my side surrounds.


But, as the years went past. the MX 350 sub was not cutting it in the ULF dept.

When I added the Velodyne HGS-18 to the room, I finally could "feel" the bass. I bought it used on ebay.

But, as I said earlier, it will pop like a gun if I run it too hard. WOTW will do it for sure.


Never heard the MX350 pop.

I like the idea of a trade in program. I will read into that for sure.


Space is no issue. The front right corner of the room where the HGS-18 sits has lots of extra space for any of the subs you guys have recommended.


Now, I will start reading.


And I really don't want to get into a DIY sub...

I have the means to buy one on the market, but want the right one before I spend $3-4K.


Is the Velodyne DD18+ really worth $6000 ??


Why is that thing so expensive?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520#post_23408165
> 
> 
> Hey "Toe" the real kicker on GDTDH is the fact I watched it -10db away from reference unlike my +6 at reference for the sub slaughter scenes in WOTW and ULF/LFE was enough to pressurize the room superbly, that ULF content gave me the longest unheard sustained pant and chest pressurization of any film I've watched to date! It was like WOTW and MWTIF ULF/LFE content in the same film



I am looking forward to checking it out for the audio alone. I cant pass up a great LFE new release flick for $10.







I just watched LFoDH last night as I mentioned, so I am curious to subjectively hear how the new one compares in my room/setup as well.


----------



## MKtheater

I will graph that movie to compare. It could be a 4.5 to 4.75 movie but a 5 will depend on level.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520#post_23408218
> 
> 
> I will graph that movie to compare. It could be a 4.5 to 4.75 movie but a 5 will depend on level.



Sounds good! Thanks for doing that and looking forward to seeing how the 2 compare.


----------



## popalock

Flight of the Phoenix just started on HBO. This will be the first time I've seen the movie...lol


My theater is totally dis-assembled at the moment.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520#post_23408254
> 
> 
> Flight of the Phoenix just started on HBO. This will be the first time I've seen the movie...lol
> 
> 
> My theater is totally dis-assembled at the moment.


Hey we saw a clip at Andrews full tilt on the JTR's










One thing about Flight of the Phonix, if it is not on HBO HD, you will get nothing bass wise, at least I did not.


----------



## MKtheater

You need the bluray! Nevermind HBO


----------



## Reefdvr27

Not that much bass, but I bought the entire Fast and Furious Blu Ray collection and I put in the first one and I have to say this is the best Blu Ray I have heard yet for surround effects. What a great soundtrack. Looking forward to the next 4


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520#post_23408203
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the replies and PM's
> 
> I definitely have some homework to do.
> 
> I love M & K. stuff.
> 
> I bought the M & K MX 350 sub new in the late 90's.
> 
> I also have a pair of the S150's THX as my side surrounds.
> 
> 
> But, as the years went past. the MX 350 sub was not cutting it in the ULF dept.
> 
> When I added the Velodyne HGS-18 to the room, I finally could "feel" the bass. I bought it used on ebay.
> 
> But, as I said earlier, it will pop like a gun if I run it too hard. WOTW will do it for sure.
> 
> 
> Never heard the MX350 pop.
> 
> I like the idea of a trade in program. I will read into that for sure.
> 
> 
> Space is no issue. The front right corner of the room where the HGS-18 sits has lots of extra space for any of the subs you guys have recommended.
> 
> 
> Now, I will start reading.
> 
> 
> And I really don't want to get into a DIY sub...
> 
> I have the means to buy one on the market, but want the right one before I spend $3-4K.
> 
> 
> Is the Velodyne DD18+ really worth $6000 ??
> 
> 
> Why is that thing so expensive?


Sounds like your sub has some amp issues going on. Is it worth 6000 grand? That's up to the buyer to decide. Velodyne has a good rep as a subwoofer company. Are they the best at that price? Maybe. But they don't have alot of competition at that price either.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520#post_23408203
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the replies and PM's
> 
> I definitely have some homework to do.
> 
> I love M & K. stuff.
> 
> I bought the M & K MX 350 sub new in the late 90's.
> 
> I also have a pair of the S150's THX as my side surrounds.
> 
> 
> But, as the years went past. the MX 350 sub was not cutting it in the ULF dept.
> 
> When I added the Velodyne HGS-18 to the room, I finally could "feel" the bass. I bought it used on ebay.
> 
> But, as I said earlier, it will pop like a gun if I run it too hard. WOTW will do it for sure.
> 
> 
> Never heard the MX350 pop.
> 
> I like the idea of a trade in program. I will read into that for sure.
> 
> 
> Space is no issue. The front right corner of the room where the HGS-18 sits has lots of extra space for any of the subs you guys have recommended.
> 
> 
> Now, I will start reading.
> 
> 
> And I really don't want to get into a DIY sub...
> 
> I have the means to buy one on the market, but want the right one before I spend $3-4K.
> 
> 
> Is the Velodyne DD18+ really worth $6000 ??
> 
> 
> Why is that thing so expensive?



Why has no one recommended dual Seaton Submersives?


Could get dual HP's for about 5k rather than 6+ on the S2's after shipping...just a thought.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520#post_23408218
> 
> 
> I will graph that movie to compare. It could be a 4.5 to 4.75 movie but a 5 will depend on level.



I've got to ask....4.5 vs 4.75 vs 5.0?










I'm not arguing the above. Maybe you can enlighten me to the nuances as to me, the difference between a 4 and a five is logarithmic.... the difference between that's great and "Oh Holy Wow Batman, that's totally kick A.."


Currently I'm listening to some Leonord Cohen through a set of plus three hundred dollar headphone cables vs stock Sennheiser cables which are brighter and more compressed than the custom cables. I'm listening to uncompressed CD quality music ported through a Stello, DA100, attached to a Burson headphone amplifier which is designed to compliment the Sennheiser, HD-650 headphones being used. Once one is on to the nuances, they're not going want to go back.


The point, I'm open to nuances. To a rational point, I know what to look for in a cable but I don't know what to look for in a movie sound track other than the simple: now that's Kick A. Please, help me become useless for anything less than a five star, Blu-ray experience.


(tonight is the night that I finally listen to a Blu-ray copy of FOTP on a dialed in subwoofer system and I need to know what I should be looking for)


-


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520#post_23408415
> 
> 
> I've got to ask....4.5 vs 4.75 vs 5.0?



For me, a 4.5 is basically a five star with only one or two scenes here and there that really bring the bass and/or a movie that does bring the bass but is lacking a bit in extension. I don't vote in quarter stars, so others will have to rise to the defense of the 4.75 rating










To get a five from me, I really want at least half the movie filled with that wide bandwidth "good grief, I think I just broke the house" bass. That's why I'm still thinking 4.5 for Die Hard 5: Die Really Really Super Hard This Time In Russia. The safe house scene was the real highlight of the movie, but I don't remember too many other scenes that had the same effect. Then again this was the DVD, so YMMV, and I got distracted by the vomit-cam action.


Just thinking back to other 4.5s like Project X, it seems like it slots better into that bracket. Just my opinion.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520#post_23408469
> 
> 
> For me, a 4.5 is basically a five star with only one or two scenes here and there that really bring the bass and/or a movie that does bring the bass but is lacking a bit in extension. I don't vote in quarter stars, so others will have to rise to the defense of the 4.75 rating



In the case of FOTP, I want to compare the up front bass of the plane crash to the subtle nature of the lighting storm scene. That was crazy good lightning effects; lots of depth.


-


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520#post_23408402
> 
> 
> Why has no one recommended dual Seaton Submersives?
> 
> 
> Could get dual HP's for about 5k rather than 6+ on the S2's after shipping...just a thought.


Could also look at the new PSA Triax. I just ordered two. Cannot wait to get em.


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520#post_23407332
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I have never posted in this thread, but have been reading it for months.
> 
> I have a big room (21' wide x 29' deep)
> 
> I have 2 subs.
> 
> A Velodyne HGS-18 ( > 10 years old)
> 
> An M&K MX350 THX ( > 15 years old)
> 
> (See my sig for pictures)
> Steve's Theater
> 
> During some of the movies listed here, I have heard my HGS18 "pop" very loud, as if it is bottoming out.
> 
> I have some extra cash and am wondering if there is a better sub(s) out there to get. It has been years since I shopped for subs.
> 
> With $3000-$4000, can I improve what I currently have in the subwoofer dept?
> 
> My subs sit on a carpeted concrete slab floor in the left and right front corners of my room (21' apart).
> 
> The seats are 12 feet from the screen (70")
> 
> 
> I see the Velodyne DD18+ is $6000 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is too much $$$ for me
> 
> 
> What is the biggest, baddest, and most important, the DEEPEST sub out there in (or below) my price range?
> 
> 
> Thanks for a great thread everyone.



Another suggestion would be to get multiple subs of a lower price point, rather than spending your whole budget on a single uber-sub.


You could get three PSA XS30s for around $3,500, or four XS15s for close to $3,000. Multiple subs in different locations will give you the added benefit of a more even frequency response throughout your room.


Send an email to Tom V. at PSA. He'll be able to tell you what kind of performance you could expect in your room with each of these options. He's a super-helpful guy, and he'll tell you which option will provide the performance that you're looking for at the lowest cost to you.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8500_100#post_23408267
> 
> 
> Hey we saw a clip at Andrews full tilt on the JTR's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing about Flight of the Phonix, if it is not on HBO HD, you will get nothing bass wise, at least I did not.



Made a quick video of my backup theater... Things get a bit crazy right before the end of the video.


----------



## MKtheater

Just because a movie has bass does not make it equal to another movie with bass and all that can be measured.


----------



## bumprunlogan

Can someone graph the movie Dark Skies. That movie gave my sub a workout.


----------



## SmokenAshes

Hey guys just wanted to demo out the Super Lycan scene in the movie Underworld Awakening. This is my XV30 from PSA going to town on my room. I really need to try this with my new acquired BD Cloverfield.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520#post_23408520
> 
> 
> Could also look at the new PSA Triax. I just ordered two. Cannot wait to get em.



Haven't seen those ones yet. 4000 rms with 3 15 inch drivers in one enclosure. Running duals? Hello single digits! The back of that amp plate looks almost identical to the amps Mark Seaton uses on the Submersives. I have been in the mindset of dual Submersive upgrade but these would be a worthy comparison!


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bumprunlogan*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8500_100#post_23408638
> 
> 
> Can someone graph the movie Dark Skies. That movie gave my sub a workout.


 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400_100#post_23386429


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400_100#post_23386429
> 
> 
> *Dark Skies 2013*
> 
> DTS 1536kbps
> 
> 
> 
> There was some 25hz stuff in the movie but it was not very loud, a lot of the LFE was in the 40hz region and up. Only one good scene worth posting


----------



## nube

Was not impressed by A Good Day To Die Hard. Compared to the heavy hitters, it has only a couple of scenes, and only one of those is sustained. 4 stars for bass by my ears. Plus, it's an absolutely terrible movie. Much worse than the last one. Total waste of time.


----------



## SmokenAshes

I'm getting tired of these new directors hitting the industry these days. No imagination.


----------



## jlpowell84

It seems like its all selective on where they mix the bass. I watched the Last Stand with Arnold last night. Not bad movie and some decent bass scenes for sure. But for example, there is a scene where (spoiler alert) that a dump truck with a snow plow blasts through a cop car road block. As soon as I seen the dump truck I was like here we go! Then nothing much, soft and seemed like it was glossed over in the sound mix. Now it could be possible my single HSU VTF 15h couldn't reach that low. We could prove by someone who plays flat into the singles by making a graph. Even then it would seem like a blast that huge would start around 45-50hz and go on down. Anyway...


----------



## Mrkazador

I checked out Last Stand a week ago and it does have some 20-30hz content. Most, if not all of that are from the gunshots and its not very loud. Wasn't worth my time to post waterfalls.


----------



## eNoize

A couple graphs from *The Last Stand*.

Movie has a great soundtrack, but in terms of bass, it doesn't impress much. IMO, it falls somewhere between 3 or maybe 3.5 stars.


Beginning with Corvette flying pass a cop car (00:01:30)
 


Scene with snow plow ramming a police barricade (00:35:00)


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I say AGDTDH is easily a 5 star. Holy hell!


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520#post_23408126
> 
> 
> As far as commercially available subs go, is there anything better than the S2 at its 3k price point? That seems like the best to me overall, but there might be something I am missing. If I ever upgrade from what I have now and go with another bought sub, that S2 (duals) is top of my list. Having said that, I hope I can muster up the courage to take on a DIY project since that seems to be where the real bang/buck factor is highest.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Hard 5 on blu can be had for $10 starting today at Target for those who do not know once you take off the $3.00 coupon which you can get for signing up for their text coupons (it is on sale starting today for $13). I am tempted on a blind buy at that price looking at the charts even with the generally bad word of mouth on the film itself. I enjoyed LFoDH quite a bit (watched it last night again) so as long as this one is not to far behind I think I would get a few watches out of it.



DIY destroys S2 at the 3k price point. It's pretty unbelievable what you can do for 3k if you can DIY.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8550#post_23409554
> 
> 
> DIY destroys S2 at the 3k price point. It's pretty unbelievable what you can do for 3k if you can DIY.



Thanks for the info and I thought this might be the case. Sometimes I really want to kick myself when I think what I have invested in my PB13s' and what I could have done for that same money in DIY!







If/when I do upgade I am leaning very heavily toward learning the ins and outs of DIY so I can max the $$$ I spend.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520#post_23408203
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the replies and PM's
> 
> I definitely have some homework to do.
> 
> I love M & K. stuff.
> 
> I bought the M & K MX 350 sub new in the late 90's.
> 
> I also have a pair of the S150's THX as my side surrounds.
> 
> 
> But, as the years went past. the MX 350 sub was not cutting it in the ULF dept.
> 
> When I added the Velodyne HGS-18 to the room, I finally could "feel" the bass. I bought it used on ebay.
> 
> But, as I said earlier, it will pop like a gun if I run it too hard. WOTW will do it for sure.
> 
> 
> Never heard the MX350 pop.
> 
> I like the idea of a trade in program. I will read into that for sure.
> 
> 
> Space is no issue. The front right corner of the room where the HGS-18 sits has lots of extra space for any of the subs you guys have recommended.
> 
> 
> Now, I will start reading.
> 
> 
> And I really don't want to get into a DIY sub...
> 
> I have the means to buy one on the market, but want the right one before I spend $3-4K.
> 
> 
> Is the Velodyne DD18+ really worth $6000 ??
> 
> 
> Why is that thing so expensive?




It depends on many factors. If the "wife' factor is something you must consider. Then the DD18+ is probably the best option out there. Its compact in respect to what it can do. Another benefit I see in the DD18 is that its more room friendly. Its known for its ability to "blend" in with the room almost right away. The SMS-1 Velodyne EQ uses the software on the DD18 for room equalizing.



Despite this, I wouldn't recommend the DD18. Looking at your setup at the moment, the "wife" factor isn't much of a problem for you. Getting multiple subs will help for better room response. This is why, in agreement with JlPowell, I would recommend dual Submersive HP's. Have a good look into these. This would be a more viable option then a Captivator S2 because you can get multiples. And not have to spend as much on dual HP's as you would on dual Captivator S2's.


Just my thoughts. Hope it helps.


----------



## obxdiver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8550#post_23409838
> 
> 
> It depends on many factors. If the "wife' factor is something you must consider.


I have no wife. I am a single man.

So...this is not a factor


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8500_100#post_23410084
> 
> 
> I have no wife. I am a single man.
> 
> So...this is not a factor


Orbit Shifter.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8550#post_23410119
> 
> 
> Orbit Shifter.



Thigpen Rotary.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8550#post_23410119
> 
> 
> Orbit Shifter.



Seriously laughed out loud at this one!


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8550#post_23409554
> 
> 
> DIY destroys S2 at the 3k price point. It's pretty unbelievable what you can do for 3k if you can DIY.



While I'm a fan of DIY, I actually somewhat disagree that you could build a clone of the S2 and beat its performance for less money. The Captivator S2, at only $3000, is quite underpriced. Let's break down the best-in-class S2's components:


It has two high xmax, custom 18" high power handling drivers that cost somewhere around $600-$800 each if you were to buy them retail.


Then you have to consider that perfect cabinet construction, made from the finest real Baltic Birch, with a slick magnetic grille. The cabinet is easily worth $200 just in materials.


Then you have that amazing plate amp, which has the highest output of any plate amp, designed and assembled by a great, USA manufacturer, with a custom DSP programmed to get it ultra flat before the room. That amp, were you to buy it, would cost $1200 or more, retail, and would not incorporate many of its custom features, including DSP.


All told, to replicate the Captivator S2 exactly, you'd need to spend pretty damned close to $3000 yourself, and then there would be labor and a DSP and minor aesthetic compromises, prolly with the magnetic grille, etc. Plus, you wouldn't have a warranty.


Of course, you could go cheap and approximate the S2's performance with 4 low throw, el cheapo (by comparison) drivers, four huge boxes, a large and LOUD external amp (better hope it has no roll off into the single digits!), and a separate DSP. But the tradeoffs are many - likely less displacement, way more space taken by terrible Chinese plywood boxes that took a LOT longer to produce, and a noisy-as-**** pro amp that still needs external DSP.


This "cheap" DIY setup MIGHT be able to perform on par with the S2, but probably not, and if it did, it certainly wouldn't be that much cheaper, yet would have tradeoffs. $1200 for the drivers. $200 for the cabinet materials. $800 for the pro amp. $175 for the DSP. Looks like you're not much cheaper, are taking up a LOT more space, don't have a warranty, but have a noisy amp, all to _maybe_ equal the performance?


The Captivator S2 is not only the best performing sub on the market right now, it's one of the best _values_, maybe barely surpassed by DIY. The poster (obxdiver?) who asked for recommendations absolutely should buy two of them and forget screwing around with other inferior designs that cost nearly the same.


(Apologies to Seaton's Submersive HP which, while a great sub, is pretty damned expensive itself, has less output than the JTR Captivator S2 (wattage, xmax, displacement, etc...), and has a high pass filter at 7hz, which means it does not reproduce the absolutely lowest content, which the poster wanted.)


----------



## MKtheater

You can beat it for less. Still, it is a great sub and I wonder how the new PSA triax would do? When I say beat it I mean not for $1000, it will cost you some money. One can build 8 SIs, powerful amp, DCX for DSP, and build good cabinets for around the same money. 8 SI's have much more displacement. Now I will give you the better cabinet construction but once it is good enough the rest is not needed.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8550#post_23410815
> 
> 
> You can beat it for less. Still, it is a great sub and I wonder how the new PSA triax would do? When I say beat it I mean not for $1000, it will cost you some money. One can build 8 SIs, powerful amp, DCX for DSP, and build good cabinets for around the same money. 8 SI's have much more displacement. Now I will give you the better cabinet construction but once it is good enough the rest is not needed.



I respectfully disagree on all points, aside from the fact that 8 would outperform a single S2. They would be more expensive (if they were even currently available), take up WAY WAY WAY more room, not look as good, and not have the easy single-source warranty.


For a person starting out in DIY, even if they had the woodshop tools available, you'd have to have:


8 SI 18" D2 = ~$1600 minimum (when available)

Amp to drive them all = $800+

Materials for cabinets = $400+

DCX = $350


Looks like you're easily over budget (not including shipping), the drivers are not currently available, 8 cabinets take up a TON of space, the amp is noisy and not as good as the SpeakerPower amp, the cabinets are not as nice, and there's no overall warranty. Plus, you have to construct the damned things (which takes a LOT of time), and there's also a huge time investment in creating the L/T on the DCX (which requires additional measurement gear, know how, and setup).


I'm a big fan of actually DIY, not merely AIY, but I think the S2 represents value that you'd be hard-pressed to equal in DIY. Yes, it could be done, but for more money and with tradeoffs that likely aren't worth it for obxdriver. Given his requirements, he should definitely go with dual Captivator S2 and be happy he did so.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8550#post_23409050
> 
> 
> It seems like its all selective on where they mix the bass. I watched the Last Stand with Arnold last night. Not bad movie and some decent bass scenes for sure. But for example, there is a scene where (spoiler alert) that a dump truck with a snow plow blasts through a cop car road block. As soon as I seen the dump truck I was like here we go! Then nothing much, soft and seemed like it was glossed over in the sound mix. Now it could be possible my single HSU VTF 15h couldn't reach that low. We could prove by someone who plays flat into the singles by making a graph. Even then it would seem like a blast that huge would start around 45-50hz and go on down. Anyway...



I really like the movie, but the bass was a disappointment.


----------



## MKtheater

I don't always recommend DIY but I mentioned 8 SI's because you can get in the same ballpark as the S2 as price is concerned for much more performance. I am not talking small packages or single boxes. I like DIY because of all the options one can have with multiples.


If I had to build a single sub to beat it I would have to use the UXL-18 or FTW-21 drivers to do so.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8550#post_23410740
> 
> 
> While I'm a fan of DIY, I actually somewhat disagree that you could build a clone of the S2 and beat its performance for less money. The Captivator S2, at only $3000, is quite underpriced. Let's break down the best-in-class S2's components:
> 
> 
> It has two high xmax, custom 18" high power handling drivers that cost somewhere around $600-$800 each if you were to buy them retail.
> 
> 
> Then you have to consider that perfect cabinet construction, made from the finest real Baltic Birch, with a slick magnetic grille. The cabinet is easily worth $200 just in materials.
> 
> 
> Then you have that amazing plate amp, which has the highest output of any plate amp, designed and assembled by a great, USA manufacturer, with a custom DSP programmed to get it ultra flat before the room. That amp, were you to buy it, would cost $1200 or more, retail, and would not incorporate many of its custom features, including DSP.
> 
> 
> All told, to replicate the Captivator S2 exactly, you'd need to spend pretty damned close to $3000 yourself, and then there would be labor and a DSP and minor aesthetic compromises, prolly with the magnetic grille, etc. Plus, you wouldn't have a warranty.
> 
> 
> Of course, you could go cheap and approximate the S2's performance with 4 low throw, el cheapo (by comparison) drivers, four huge boxes, a large and LOUD external amp (better hope it has no roll off into the single digits!), and a separate DSP. But the tradeoffs are many - likely less displacement, way more space taken by terrible Chinese plywood boxes that took a LOT longer to produce, and a noisy-as-**** pro amp that still needs external DSP.
> 
> 
> This "cheap" DIY setup MIGHT be able to perform on par with the S2, but probably not, and if it did, it certainly wouldn't be that much cheaper, yet would have tradeoffs. $1200 for the drivers. $200 for the cabinet materials. $800 for the pro amp. $175 for the DSP. Looks like you're not much cheaper, are taking up a LOT more space, don't have a warranty, but have a noisy amp, all to _maybe_ equal the performance?
> 
> 
> The Captivator S2 is not only the best performing sub on the market right now, it's one of the best _values_, maybe barely surpassed by DIY. The poster (obxdiver?) who asked for recommendations absolutely should buy two of them and forget screwing around with other inferior designs that cost nearly the same.
> 
> 
> (Apologies to Seaton's Submersive HP which, while a great sub, is pretty damned expensive itself, has less output than the JTR Captivator S2 (wattage, xmax, displacement, etc...), and has a high pass filter at 7hz, which means it does not reproduce the absolutely lowest content, which the poster wanted.)



So it sounds like if I am saving up for dual F2 Submersives then I might as well go another bit and splurge on dual s2's


----------



## jlpowell84

I would like to see a response graph on the Triax as well


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8550#post_23410740
> 
> 
> While I'm a fan of DIY, I actually somewhat disagree that you could build a clone of the S2 and beat its performance for less money. The Captivator S2, at only $3000, is quite underpriced. Let's break down the best-in-class S2's components:
> 
> 
> It has two high xmax, custom 18" high power handling drivers that cost somewhere around $600-$800 each if you were to buy them retail.
> 
> 
> Then you have to consider that perfect cabinet construction, made from the finest real Baltic Birch, with a slick magnetic grille. The cabinet is easily worth $200 just in materials.
> 
> 
> Then you have that amazing plate amp, which has the highest output of any plate amp, designed and assembled by a great, USA manufacturer, with a custom DSP programmed to get it ultra flat before the room. That amp, were you to buy it, would cost $1200 or more, retail, and would not incorporate many of its custom features, including DSP.
> 
> 
> All told, to replicate the Captivator S2 exactly, you'd need to spend pretty damned close to $3000 yourself, and then there would be labor and a DSP and minor aesthetic compromises, prolly with the magnetic grille, etc. Plus, you wouldn't have a warranty.
> 
> 
> Of course, you could go cheap and approximate the S2's performance with 4 low throw, el cheapo (by comparison) drivers, four huge boxes, a large and LOUD external amp (better hope it has no roll off into the single digits!), and a separate DSP. But the tradeoffs are many - likely less displacement, way more space taken by terrible Chinese plywood boxes that took a LOT longer to produce, and a noisy-as-**** pro amp that still needs external DSP.
> 
> 
> This "cheap" DIY setup MIGHT be able to perform on par with the S2, but probably not, and if it did, it certainly wouldn't be that much cheaper, yet would have tradeoffs. $1200 for the drivers. $200 for the cabinet materials. $800 for the pro amp. $175 for the DSP. Looks like you're not much cheaper, are taking up a LOT more space, don't have a warranty, but have a noisy amp, all to _maybe_ equal the performance?
> 
> 
> The Captivator S2 is not only the best performing sub on the market right now, it's one of the best _values_, maybe barely surpassed by DIY. The poster (obxdiver?) who asked for recommendations absolutely should buy two of them and forget screwing around with other inferior designs that cost nearly the same.
> 
> 
> (Apologies to Seaton's Submersive HP which, while a great sub, is pretty damned expensive itself, has less output than the JTR Captivator S2 (wattage, xmax, displacement, etc...), and has a high pass filter at 7hz, which means it does not reproduce the absolutely lowest content, which the poster wanted.)



As what MKtheater was saying, I'm not talking about making a replica or necessarily a similar subwoofer. I'm talking strictly output/performance wise. Yes you will have many large black wooden boxes, but they will outperform it. They definitely won't look as nice as it or be as compact.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8550#post_23411268
> 
> 
> As what MKtheater was saying, I'm not talking about making a replica or necessarily a similar subwoofer. I'm talking strictly output/performance wise. Yes you will have many large black wooden boxes, but they will outperform it. They definitely won't look as nice as it or be as compact.



I can build a house that's bigger than yours with mud, rope, and sticks. Yeah, it won't be structurally sound, prolly will take me months longer to build, and won't look as nice, but it'll be bigger and cheaper!










Also, what if your mud, rope and sticks aren't available today, but a brand new house is? What will you do _right now_? Wait until next winter when they're available? Ok.










I'm all for DIY, as I've completed DIY subs and speakers. For $3000, my original assertion stands, but I've shown that yours falls with currently available parts. Price it out for me, and show me where these parts are available for that price, right now, and maybe I'll begin to believe you. Then we'll see how it models.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8550#post_23411617
> 
> 
> I can build a house that's bigger than yours with mud, rope, and sticks. Yeah, it won't be structurally sound, prolly will take me months longer to build, and won't look as nice, but it'll be bigger and cheaper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what if your mud, rope and sticks aren't available today, but a brand new house is? What will you do _right now_? Wait until next winter when they're available? Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for DIY, as I've completed DIY subs and speakers. For $3000, my original assertion stands, but I've shown that yours falls with currently available parts. Price it out for me, and show me where these parts are available for that price, right now, and maybe I'll begin to believe you. Then we'll see how it models.



A better comparison would be a large cement cinderblock house vs. a smaller pretty house made of fancy stones.


I did not realize all the 18"s were out of stock, if he needs the subwoofers immediately than of course it's pointless to wait around.


----------



## MKtheater

Yeah, I was going to say what subs are made out of mud? Or, crappy? I bet my AIY subs are built as good as most. The one sub cost me $500 and weighs 200 pounds each. It could be the rocks I put in there.







I know, I know, you can't get them anymore but they can be copied or at least the cabinet could be.


----------



## popalock

Man... I want to jump in so bad! On the road right now though.


----------



## Mrkazador


Since no cheap 18's are available there is always the option of eight 15's.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8580#post_23411838
> 
> 
> Man... I want to jump in so bad! On the road right now though.



Feel free.







An unfettered debate is a healthy one! Sorry that it's off topic, but the guy hasn't made a separate post yet asking his question, so...


Let's make some real comparisons for the sake of argument. This setups include currently available parts at the best prices I'm able to find in a reasonable search right now:


DIY setup to compare to a single JTR Captivator S2:


#1 Single boxes

Drivers $1000 - 2x Fi Q-18 w/ options OR SSA Xcon-18

Amp $800 - CV-5000, bridged mono

Cabinet $200+ - BB, dual opposed or front facing, magnetic grilles, cabling, Duratex, etc.

DSP $175 - MiniDSP 2x4 balanced + 2.1 adv. plugin


Total $2175+, slightly less output compared to S2. Lots of additional work to build the cabinet and do the DSP. No single-source warranty.

72.5% of the cost of an S2, but a ton more hassle and time.


If you don't want to build the cabinet, you might soon be able to buy an Assemble It Yourself (AIY) dual-opposed cabinet from Erich at DIY Sound Group for around the same $200, but it won't include grilles, and will still require you to have clamps and/or brad nailer.


#2 Multiple boxes

Drivers $900 - 4x Obsidian Audio 18-d2 (only value 18" I can find)

Amp $800 - same

Cabinets $200+ - 4x Chinese Birch, magnetic grilles, cabling, Duratex, etc.

DSP $175 - same


Total $2075+, likely slightly less output than the S2, but potentially better room mode smoothing. Lots & lots of additional work to build the cabinet and do the DSP. No single-source warranty.

69.2% of the costof an S2, but way, way more hassle and time.


If you wanted to AIY, with flat packs from Erich, they could be had for ~$170/ea incl. shipping, cabling, glue, connectors, Duratex, etc. That reduces the value, removes magnetic grilles, but also reduces the time and hassle.


If you want to increase that to 8x, basically double the cost and many more hours of assembly. That far exceeds the S2 in price, but would prolly give ~60% more performance, too, with the real world output of the CV-5000.


Switching to 15" drivers poses an even worse price/performance ratio than the 18s, generally. Also, remember that each of these DIY/AIY solutions has the multiple drawbacks I pointed out earlier.


The point is not to trash DIY, as I'm a firm believer in it. It's more to point out the extremely high value of the Captivator S2!


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8580#post_23411838
> 
> 
> Man... I want to jump in so bad! On the road right now though.


Pull Over!


----------



## MKtheater

Wait, I did not know the CapS2s were in stock and available immediately. It takes some time to get them as well unless they are B stock or something. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## obxdiver

Well I have been missing quite the debate.

Just got home and got a chance to read everyone's input.

To put the DIY debate to rest, I do not plan to build my own sub.

I will buy one.


I like the sound of the Cap S2 with 2x 18", but some folks have said I should get 2 of those???

Meaning 4x 18" subs and 2 cabinets?

I don't think I need this much, plus, that would make it $6000...or do not understand something?


Is this because I am currently running 2 subs?


I would think (and hoping) that 1x Cap S2 or similar could replace both of my current subs.


Or, I can still run my Velodyne HGS 18 with the CAP S2 and turn it down a bit so it does not "pop" which only happens on the most aggressive of movies.

That would make 3x 18" subs in the room.


It was a long day at work, so I have not done much research yet.

This decision will take some time.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8580#post_23412264
> 
> 
> Well I have been missing quite the debate.
> 
> Just got home and got a chance to read everyone's input.
> 
> To put the DIY debate to rest, I do not plan to build my own sub.
> 
> I will buy one.
> 
> 
> I like the sound of the Cap S2 with 2x 18", but some folks have said I should get 2 of those???
> 
> Meaning 4x 18" subs and 2 cabinets?
> 
> I don't think I need this much, plus, that would make it $6000...or do not understand something?
> 
> 
> Is this because I am currently running 2 subs?
> 
> 
> I would think (and hoping) that 1x Cap S2 or similar could replace both of my current subs.
> 
> 
> Or, I can still run my Velodyne HGS 18 with the CAP S2 and turn it down a bit so it does not "pop" which only happens on the most aggressive of movies.
> 
> That would make 3x 18" subs in the room.
> 
> 
> It was a long day at work, so I have not done much research yet.
> 
> This decision will take some time.



Multiple subs are helpful to smooth out room modes, or peaks and dips in the frequency response of the subs based on the dimensions of the room, and reflections/absorption by its walls, furniture and accoutrements.


It's likely true that a single S2 will significantly outperform your existing setup. However, with your budget and very large room, your best bet is dual Captivator S2. You can go cheaper, but won't get the output or value from any of the other available options. The difference in output compared to your current setup will be night and day. I would not recommend using your existing subs in conjunction with whatever you buy. There's just little to no point. Get some money back by selling them.










Plus, after talking with Jeff recently, I'm fairly certain that lead time on the JTR subs is minimal at the current time. You'd want to call to make sure, though.


----------



## popalock

Correct me if I'm wrong here guys, but a single OS has about the same output as dual S2's at horn load, right?


S2's dig deeper, but the OS would give you more in the fq range that "most people" want.


Wish I could point obx to D-B to let him draw his own conclusions, but none of the mentioned ID recommendations have been put through the Ricci ringer.











Regardless of what you end up going with, I'm sure it will be such a massive improvement, you will be happy for a long time!


----------



## JWagstaff

$295.00 ep4000 probably a better deal for DIY. 4 of those in 4 ohm bridged gives you 6400 measured REAL RMS WATTS of power.


Then it's like 200 for mdf

50 for duratex

100 for minidsp


and you have 1400 bucks for drivers, which would get you six 18" drivers


6400 watts and six 18" drivers vs 4000 watts and two 18" drivers. Not really even comparable IMO.


----------



## nube

popalock, obxdiver doesn't want what "most people" want, though. He said real specifically that he wants the lowest octaves, or the "deepest" subs. And, now that I look again, he said his budget is only $3-4k. I mistakenly thought it was $6k for some reason. I guess a single S2 will prolly have to suffice!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8580#post_23412631
> 
> 
> $295.00 ep4000 probably a better deal for DIY. 4 of those in 4 ohm bridged gives you 6400 measured REAL RMS WATTS of power.
> 
> 
> Then it's like 200 for mdf
> 
> 50 for duratex
> 
> 100 for minidsp
> 
> 
> and you have 1400 bucks for drivers, which would get you six 18" drivers
> 
> 
> 6400 watts and six 18" drivers vs 4000 watts and two 18" drivers. Not really even comparable IMO.



I agree in principle. However, this isn't a principled discussion.










Your numbers are a bit light for the construction of the boxes and the actual price of the MiniDSP. But, if it was apples-to-apples, you'd be looking at a 1-1.5dB improvement with the 6 drivers due to the power limitations. However, that's still not a super realistic comparison, because driver parameters and box size result in different real world performance. This or a similar conversation has been had before in the DIY section, and a cheapie 18" driver (if they can even be had) isn't nearly the same as the custom manufactured, high xmax, high power capacity drivers in the S2.


----------



## MKtheater

Well to be fair some of those cheaply drivers measured very well under real conditions and the CapS2 has not yet. We are assuming they are much better based on specs. There are cheaper drivers with better specs that did measure well too!


----------



## Imageless83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8520#post_23408126
> 
> 
> As far as commercially available subs go, is there anything better than the S2 at its 3k price point? That seems like the best to me overall, but there might be something I am missing. If I ever upgrade from what I have now and go with another bought sub, that S2 (duals) is top of my list. Having said that, I hope I can muster up the courage to take on a DIY project since that seems to be where the real bang/buck factor is highest.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Hard 5 on blu can be had for $10 starting today at Target for those who do not know once you take off the $3.00 coupon which you can get for signing up for their text coupons (it is on sale starting today for $13). I am tempted on a blind buy at that price looking at the charts even with the generally bad word of mouth on the film itself. I enjoyed LFoDH quite a bit (watched it last night again) so as long as this one is not to far behind I think I would get a few watches out of it.



Thanks for looking out, picked up Die Hard 5 for $10.60 last night.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Imageless83*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8580#post_23415721
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking out, picked up Die Hard 5 for $10.60 last night.



Cool! Glad it worked out.







I still need to get over there.


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Imageless83*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8580#post_23415721
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking out, picked up Die Hard 5 for $10.60 last night.



Man you'd NEVER see those prices in Canada unfortunately


----------



## eljaycanuck

Too true...


----------



## Ray77085

Any deep LFE or good surround sound in this movie ? Please post up before i buy it.

Thanks.
http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Hansel-and-Gretel-Witch-Hunters-Blu-ray/65146/


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8580#post_23417108
> 
> 
> Any deep LFE or good surround sound in this movie ? Please post up before i buy it.
> 
> Thanks.
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Hansel-and-Gretel-Witch-Hunters-Blu-ray/65146/



Absolutely not. Zero bass, horrible movie.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8580#post_23417604
> 
> 
> Absolutely not. Zero bass, horrible movie.


WOW !!!

Thanks for the info and saving my dime !!!


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8550#post_23409515
> 
> 
> I say AGDTDH is easily a 5 star. Holy hell!


AGDTDH? Huh?


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8580#post_23418719
> 
> 
> AGDTDH? Huh?



a good day to die hard


----------



## KJSmitty

^^^

I think we are going to need a sticky at the start of this thread listing all of the movie acronyms for those stopping by.. 😄 I know I had to go looking several times


----------



## MKtheater

Or people can search, I mean it was mentioned for 2 recent pages.


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8580#post_23418805
> 
> 
> Or people can search, I mean it was mentioned for 2 recent pages.



Well yes, there is always that....😏


I work in a world of acronyms.. Many newcomers don't always comprehend them or immediatly apply them to a phrase, word or title. It's always good to have a gouge or cross reference.


Cheers


----------



## LastButNotLeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve544*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7980#post_23288640
> 
> 
> So, what, in peoples opinions, is the very best all around Blu Ray that you would use as a DEMO disc? There are many great ones available and many that aren't worth a thing, but, other than animated cartoon stuff, what would be your choice as the best demo disc?


If you (still) want a demo disc, the best thing is a demo disc. I hope these have been mentioned somewhere here already, as they are each worthy of attention:

ScubaSteve's

http://www.mediafire.com/?ryv68qxb68s8nt4

Superleo's 1

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1391873/reference-blu-ray-demo-disc-bd9-dvd-dl-media-bd50

Superleo's 2

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1469192/reference-2-blu-ray-demo-disc-bd9s-bd50

Jindrak's

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1412846/the-ultimate-bass-demo-disc


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LastButNotLeast*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8580#post_23421355
> 
> 
> If you (still) want a demo disc, the best thing is a demo disc. I hope these have been mentioned somewhere here already, as they are each worthy of attention:
> 
> ScubaSteve's
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ryv68qxb68s8nt4
> 
> Superleo's 1
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1391873/reference-blu-ray-demo-disc-bd9-dvd-dl-media-bd50
> 
> Superleo's 2
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1469192/reference-2-blu-ray-demo-disc-bd9s-bd50
> 
> Jindrak's
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1412846/the-ultimate-bass-demo-disc



All four discs are AMAZING, and FREE


----------



## newc33

Anyone see trailer to pacific rim? Looks like an awsomr movie visually and if it had quality sound and lfe it would be a pretty kick ass I bet


----------



## newc33

Whatched oz the great and powerful yesterday.. when I went to audio options it had the option for dts 7.1 nearfeild mix. What does the nearfeild mix mean? Either way it sounded very good


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8550#post_23408879
> 
> 
> Was not impressed by A Good Day To Die Hard. Compared to the heavy hitters, it has only a couple of scenes, and only one of those is sustained. 4 stars for bass by my ears. Plus, it's an absolutely terrible movie. Much worse than the last one. Total waste of time.



I have to disagree wholeheartedly because AGDTDH along with Oz the Great and Powerful are both stellar in demonstrating demo worthy scenes.



Bass fanatics are lucky to have these 2 movies along with Looper and Judge Dredd in the past 12 months.



Say what you will about the quality of the movies, but the bass scenes are all top notch.


----------



## HeffeMusic

Hello I watched the OZ movie and I have to say there were a few very nice LFE moments. I have to say I would like

To see some graphs on the end of the movie. Near field means the mix was mixed specifically for smaller rooms. The engineer has the speakers closer to him his head when he makes his mix.


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8580#post_23425528
> 
> 
> Hello I watched the OZ movie and I have to say there were a few very nice LFE moments. I have to say I would like
> 
> To see some graphs on the end of the movie. Near field means the mix was mixed specifically for smaller rooms. The engineer has the speakers closer to him his head when he makes his mix.



Okay I kinda figured something like that. So a large room should choose the Dolby 5.1 instead? As far as lfe the last 20 mins or so were awesome and very realistic. I found the fireworks to be my favorite quality wise. When they went off u could feel the percussion as if it were real. I was impressed by the movies lfe all together but everything after the fireworks seemed a step up output wise


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8580#post_23417108
> 
> 
> Any deep LFE or good surround sound in this movie ? Please post up before i buy it.
> 
> Thanks.
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Hansel-and-Gretel-Witch-Hunters-Blu-ray/65146/


Has some decent bass in it, but AGTDH has more. Not a very good movie though, but somewhat OK for mindless popcorn entertainment.



Max


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8490#post_23405870
> 
> 
> Jeff, thanks for the link. A treasure trove of info for me to wade into.
> 
> What I am looking for are plots of LFE alone with a bandwidth somewhat larger than 120 Hz, so as to see where the content rolls off. Are there such plots a DB? The ones I've seen all stop at 120 Hz.



Roger, curious as to what you're looking to find about the LFE bandwidth? Are you looking to see how many studios adhere to or deviate from the generic standards? Perhaps we could introduce this discussion on the other site where there are quite a few folks interested in the technical aspects of things.


BTW, did you ever manage to find out anything from your contacts about The Hobbit's mix/LFE?



Max


----------



## JWagstaff

I'm expecting good things from smaug in the hobbit part 2.


----------



## MKtheater

Why? They filtered out all the bass before so why expect some next time?


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8610#post_23426165
> 
> 
> Why? They filtered out all the bass before so why expect some next time?



Right Hobbit 1 was such a dissapointment in that area.


----------



## holt7153

A disappointment in many areas.


----------



## Steveo1234

Jack the giant slayer had some nice bass. Looking forward to the graphs..


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8610#post_23426467
> 
> 
> Jack the giant slayer had some nice bass. Looking forward to the graphs..


http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400_100#post_23386918

 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400#post_23386918
> 
> 
> *Jack the Giant Slayer* *2013*
> 
> DTS 1536kbps
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of lfe in this movie that is centered around 30hz


----------



## Steveo1234

Missed that! Sounds pretty much the same way it looks like. Nice amplitude down to about 20hz and not much below it.

I rate it a four star LFE track.


EDIT: A bit surprised that the "tree growing through house" sequence didnt go lower. I would have guessed atleast a solid 15hz there. Guess the level tricked me


----------



## jeremymak

Jack the Giant Slayer 2013

few scenes got bass


i vote 3 stars


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8610#post_23426165
> 
> 
> Why? They filtered out all the bass before so why expect some next time?



hopefully they correct their mistakes










also has some different executive producers


I guess I mean I'm hoping, not expecting 


Smaug is going to be a huge focus for their sound and cgi teams so I'm hoping they put extra effort into it.


----------



## scubasteve2365




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8580#post_23412075
> 
> 
> Feel free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An unfettered debate is a healthy one! Sorry that it's off topic, but the guy hasn't made a separate post yet asking his question, so...
> 
> 
> Let's make some real comparisons for the sake of argument. This setups include currently available parts at the best prices I'm able to find in a reasonable search right now:
> 
> 
> DIY setup to compare to a single JTR Captivator S2:
> 
> 
> #1 Single boxes
> 
> Drivers $1000 - 2x Fi Q-18 w/ options OR SSA Xcon-18
> 
> Amp $800 - CV-5000, bridged mono
> 
> Cabinet $200+ - BB, dual opposed or front facing, magnetic grilles, cabling, Duratex, etc.
> 
> DSP $175 - MiniDSP 2x4 balanced + 2.1 adv. plugin
> 
> 
> Total $2175+, slightly less output compared to S2. Lots of additional work to build the cabinet and do the DSP. No single-source warranty.
> 
> 72.5% of the cost of an S2, but a ton more hassle and time.
> 
> 
> If you don't want to build the cabinet, you might soon be able to buy an Assemble It Yourself (AIY) dual-opposed cabinet from Erich at DIY Sound Group for around the same $200, but it won't include grilles, and will still require you to have clamps and/or brad nailer.
> 
> 
> #2 Multiple boxes
> 
> Drivers $900 - 4x Obsidian Audio 18-d2 (only value 18" I can find)
> 
> Amp $800 - same
> 
> Cabinets $200+ - 4x Chinese Birch, magnetic grilles, cabling, Duratex, etc.
> 
> DSP $175 - same
> 
> 
> Total $2075+, likely slightly less output than the S2, but potentially better room mode smoothing. Lots & lots of additional work to build the cabinet and do the DSP. No single-source warranty.
> 
> 69.2% of the costof an S2, but way, way more hassle and time.
> 
> 
> If you wanted to AIY, with flat packs from Erich, they could be had for ~$170/ea incl. shipping, cabling, glue, connectors, Duratex, etc. That reduces the value, removes magnetic grilles, but also reduces the time and hassle.
> 
> 
> If you want to increase that to 8x, basically double the cost and many more hours of assembly. That far exceeds the S2 in price, but would prolly give ~60% more performance, too, with the real world output of the CV-5000.
> 
> 
> Switching to 15" drivers poses an even worse price/performance ratio than the 18s, generally. Also, remember that each of these DIY/AIY solutions has the multiple drawbacks I pointed out earlier.
> 
> 
> The point is not to trash DIY, as I'm a firm believer in it. It's more to point out the extremely high value of the Captivator S2!



Little late but I think you're off base by a large margin here. I'm sure the S2 is a good value, but I don't think it can compete with DIY. Maybe I'm biased but for a little over a grand I have 120+ DBs measured flat to around 7Hz in my listening position. It's more output than I can reasonably use (medium sized dedicated room). For $6000, you can do 8 eighteens, with smaller complimentary subs and complete wall/room treatments.


----------



## countryWV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scubasteve2365*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8610#post_23426979
> 
> 
> Little late but I think you're off base by a large margin here. I'm sure the S2 is a good value, but I don't think it can compete with DIY. Maybe I'm biased but for a little over a grand I have 120+ DBs measured flat to around 7Hz in my listening position. It's more output than I can reasonably use (medium sized dedicated room). For $6000, you can do 8 eighteens, with smaller complimentary subs and complete wall/room treatments.


If one parts out the S2 then it becomes a little more obvious where the value is. The SpeakerPower 4000 wpc amp is about $1300 outright while adding in Jeffs specific DSP program which also helps alleviate the need for separate EQ. Most DIY projects overlook the importance of the amps and choose high wattage rated amps that fall off fast below 20hz. Then look at 2 18" 68lb woofers with 30mm of Xmax that have to cost at least $350 each. Throw in the enclosure and we are well over 2g for parts. I completely understand the value and functionality of owning 8 separate 18" woofers but for 6 grand I would take 2 S2s and call it a day anytime. I also feel like that about the Orbit shifter.

I may be on an island but JTR subwoofers are extremely hard to beat in the triple threat world of subs ( quality, performance, and value).

I agree with most all of your statement I just wanted you read this from a different perspective. I think the S2 can more than compete with DIY projects and Even best most of them.

That's just my 2cent opinion on the S2.

Chris


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scubasteve2365*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8610#post_23426979
> 
> 
> Little late but I think you're off base by a large margin here. I'm sure the S2 is a good value, but I don't think it can compete with DIY. Maybe I'm biased but for a little over a grand I have 120+ DBs measured flat to around 7Hz in my listening position. It's more output than I can reasonably use (medium sized dedicated room). *For $6000, you can do 8 eighteens, with smaller complimentary subs and complete wall/room treatments.*


I did my sub build for well under $6K!


I kinda didn't want to get into the middle of the debate to contribute to the off topic-ism and I also tried to see the point that Nube was trying to make which was (as I interpreted it) that ID offerings these days can make a great product for the money.


With that said, I really do think that would be very tough to get similar/same performance that the S2 offers if you were to attempt to clone it and/or replicate similar performance within the form factor limitations of the S2. My old Dual LMS-U setup was much more impressive than a single S2. However, my boxes were much larger, I had a rack mount amp, separate DSP and the boxes were covered in fur (wooly mammoth style)...lol. Having all of the features the S2 does in one package with a similar form factor as a turnkey product would be very hard to duplicate on the cheap. Sure, one could argue that you could probably get 80% of the performance at 1/2 the cost, but that's really not the point I'm trying to make.


As others have stated, the awesomeness of DIY is that we don't have to make the same compromises that a commercial or (to a lesser degree IMHO) ID manufacturers do in order to appeal to the masses.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *countryWV*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8610#post_23427442
> 
> 
> 
> If one parts out the S2 then it becomes a little more obvious where the value is. The SpeakerPower 4000 wpc amp is about $1300 outright while adding in Jeffs specific DSP program which also helps alleviate the need for separate EQ. Most DIY projects overlook the importance of the amps and choose high wattage rated amps that fall off fast below 20hz. Then look at 2 18" 68lb woofers with 30mm of Xmax that have to cost at least $350 each. Throw in the enclosure and we are well over 2g for parts. I completely understand the value and functionality of owning 8 separate 18" woofers but for 6 grand I would take 2 S2s and call it a day anytime. I also feel like that about the Orbit shifter.
> 
> I may be on an island but JTR subwoofers are extremely hard to beat in the triple threat world of subs ( quality, performance, and value).
> 
> I agree with most all of your statement I just wanted you read this from a different perspective. I think the S2 can more than compete with DIY projects and Even best most of them.
> 
> That's just my 2cent opinion on the S2.
> 
> Chris



Not if done right!


----------



## countryWV

MK

You know you are a special case when I said "most" you and PopaLock are two of the exceptions.









You 2 got it going on in the subwoofer department.









The amps your using to power the subs is what I call extreme risk/reward.









If I was going the DIY route that would be the one I used too.

Chris


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *countryWV*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8610#post_23427702
> 
> 
> MK
> 
> You know you are a special case when I said "most" you and PopaLock are two of the exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You 2 got it going on in the subwoofer department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amps your using to power the subs is what I call extreme risk/reward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was going the DIY route that would be the one I used too.
> 
> Chris



If someone is considering spending 6k on two subwoofers, there shouldn't be a problem risking 700 bucks (is it even a risk? I haven't seen one person get scammed) to buy an amplifier that has more power output than the two subwoofers combined.


----------



## MKtheater

Honestly one does not need that much power as I could reduce my cones to rubble with it. Extending to 2hz is awesome too but my mic and soundcard can't anyways. They are just cheaper than buying multiple amps of lesser power. I could get away with 8KW so 4 EP-4000's would work and get me flat to 5hz but cost more! About the same cost as two CV amps, etc.. Just another bang for buck option.


I love JTR products and have owned dual Cap1000s and triple 8 and 888LPs(still have one) with original slanted 8s. I understand their value and performance but DIY is king as performance for value is considered.


----------



## mailiang

_Oz The Great And Powerful._ Some good bass and great surround from the DTS MA track.



Ian


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8460#post_23393439
> 
> 
> +1, Watched MAMA yesterday great Bass moment on the edge of your seat



That's an understatement







this movie almost had me in a cold sweat ( in all honesty it did), It may not have the deepest of bass but low enough to get the point across in a way to make one afraid of the dark







if you love bass and I do mean all bass frequencies don't let this one go by ! in fact buy it ,this is demo worthy


----------



## kong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8610#post_23430029
> 
> _Oz The Great And Powerful._ Some good bass and great surround from the DTS MA track.
> 
> 
> 
> Ian


I agree! Eye & Sound candy! Worth the purchase.


----------



## crazy4daisy

Well at least after scrolling through the last few pages I don't need to go to the DIY sub section as plenty of info here. Actually maybe I will go to the DIY sub section as it might have off-topic info about BASS IN MOVIES. Sheesh.


----------



## club968

Bullet to the Head. Low frequency rumble fest!


----------



## McStyvie

Jack the Giant Slayer obviously has a 20hz filter, but damn, lots of it to 20. Would that be a 3.5-4 star film? I hope the 3d is impressive on top of that, it may be worth a purchase then.


----------



## audiofan1

*Oz the Great and Powerful*



Has just possibly unseated WOTW as the new king of bass movies










This has been a great year so far for movies with bass!


Post those graphs


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8610#post_23432832
> 
> 
> Jack the Giant Slayer obviously has a 20hz filter, but damn, lots of it to 20. Would that be a 3.5-4 star film? I hope the 3d is impressive on top of that, it may be worth a purchase then.



Well, The Dark Knight Rises was filtered at 20hz. And there was a lot of content going as low as that cut off. There were of course occasional scenes where the bass was lower and it sounded great. If only it happened more often. However, despite this, it has been given 3.5 stars on this list. Its on the first page.


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8610#post_23432927
> 
> *Oz the Great and Powerful*
> 
> 
> 
> Has just possibly unseated WOTW as the new king of bass movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a great year so far for movies with bass!
> 
> 
> Post those graphs



Has great bass but I don't think it was quiet as powerful as wotw. I'd like to see graphs though as it definitely impressed me


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8610#post_23432832
> 
> 
> Jack the Giant Slayer obviously has a 20hz filter, but damn, lots of it to 20. Would that be a 3.5-4 star film? I hope the 3d is impressive on top of that, it may be worth a purchase then.



Why do film mixers filter the bass?

Are there any film mixers out there that consistently avoid filtering the bass?


----------



## arnyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8610#post_23433234
> 
> 
> 
> Why do film mixers filter the bass?



Probably to avoid wasting speaker and amplifier power on signals that give most listeners insufficient listening enjoyment.


> Quote:
> Are there any film mixers out there that consistently avoid filtering the bass?



I hope not.


----------



## Cruzin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8610#post_23432927
> 
> *Oz the Great and Powerful*
> 
> 
> 
> Has just possibly unseated WOTW as the new king of bass movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a great year so far for movies with bass!
> 
> 
> Post those graphs



I agree 100%.


Two scenes in particular are simply amazing ( I wont ruin the surprise for others and say which ones







)


Would love to see the waterfall charts.


Alan


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cruzin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23433321
> 
> 
> I agree 100%.
> 
> 
> Two scenes in particular are simply amazing ( I wont ruin the surprise for others and say which ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Would love to see the waterfall charts.
> 
> 
> Alan



It has some very strong bass scenes, but it definitely doesn't unseat WOTW, Looper, or FOTP as the overall bass champs because it doesn't go low enough. Here are some preliminary graphs:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23388629 


While it has some content down low, none of it is high amplitude. The strongest content in the movie is primarily 30-50hz. It's LOUD and used to great effect, and the movie is surprisingly not terrible, but it's no 5 star if extension is a criteria.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23433487
> 
> 
> 
> It has some very strong bass scenes, but it definitely doesn't unseat WOTW, Looper, or FOTP as the overall bass champs because it doesn't go low enough. Here are some preliminary graphs:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23388629
> 
> 
> While it has some content down low, none of it is high amplitude. The strongest content in the movie is primarily 30-50hz. It's LOUD and used to great effect, and the movie is surprisingly not terrible, but it's no 5 star if extension is a criteria.


You link points to Die Hard 5. The OP was talking about the new Oz movie.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23433533
> 
> 
> You link points to Die Hard 5. The OP was talking about the new Oz movie.



Reload it. It sure links to Oz for me.










(I think it has to do with image loading that sometimes screws up html anchors. A simple reload of the page will make it work.)


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23433487
> 
> 
> It has some very strong bass scenes, but it definitely doesn't unseat WOTW, Looper, or FOTP as the overall bass champs because it doesn't go low enough. Here are some preliminary graphs:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23388629
> 
> 
> While it has some content down low, none of it is high amplitude. The strongest content in the movie is primarily 30-50hz. It's LOUD and used to great effect, and the movie is surprisingly not terrible, but it's no 5 star if extension is a criteria.



Let's wait for more graphs on this one, I suspect there's a lot going on down there and I'm giving it 5 stars regardless


----------



## Cruzin

It's loud enough and low enough .Combine that with all the surround channel effects , and it's become my new demo disk


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cruzin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23434213
> 
> 
> It's loud enough and low enough .Combine that with all the surround channel effects , and it's become my new demo disk



Yup! this is a reference mix that delivers big time , the off screen effects seemed very real in there sound and the dialog was outstanding and my gosh the bass, perfecto! If someone doesn't get an award for this, I'm grabbing my pitch fork


----------



## capricorn kid

I just watched this on Friday night and I must add my opinion. This was one of the best audio experiences I ever had in my theater. Everything about the audio was fantastic. Everything from mains to the surrounds to the bass was 100% golden. Even with my budget subs running 5dbs hot, it had my room shaking. During the tornado scene there was a lot of pressure and I could feel the bass in my chair. Overall the sound mix was very well done.


----------



## Reefdvr27

OZ just non stop insane bass! Even a good movie. Just make sure you have it in DTS. Mine loaded in Dolby digital stereo and there was nothing.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23434378
> 
> 
> OZ just non stop insane bass! Even a good movie. Just make sure you have it in DTS. Mine loaded in Dolby digital stereo and there was nothing.



Good point , indeed remember to insure its in DTS HD. Did anyone notice the beginning had a wonderful sounding mono track







pretty good stuff and a testament to the superb mix.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23434417
> 
> 
> Good point , indeed remember to insure its in DTS HD. Did anyone notice the beginning had a wonderful sounding mono track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty good stuff and a testament to the superb mix.


I think I watched for about an hour in Dolby digital. Was starting to wounder what theses guys were talking about. Switched up to DTS HD and BAMM! I don't usually think about it because 99% of the time the oppo loads up in DTS.


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> OZ just non stop insane bass! Even a good movie. Just make sure you have it in DTS. Mine loaded in Dolby digital stereo ...


I liked the fact that the BD actually contained a full-screen notification that the disc was defaulting to its stereo track, but that other choices were available in the disc's Audio menu. Nicely done!










The movie was visually stunning; PQ and AQ were excellent; there were terrific moments of LFE; but the story was completely soul-less and disappointing.










YMMV, of course.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23434514
> 
> 
> I liked the fact that the BD actually contained a full-screen notification that the disc was defaulting to its stereo track, but that other choices were available in the disc's Audio menu. Nicely done! :cool)



I missed that the first time around. However there is indeed a notification.


----------



## Mrkazador


Just finished watching OZ and the LFE was pretty good, especially near the end. I would give it a 4 out of 5 in the lfe department.


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23435069
> 
> 
> Just finished watching OZ and the LFE was pretty good, especially near the end. I would give it a 4 out of 5 in the lfe department.


Agreed


----------



## wth718

I'm sorry, but there is no way in Hades this unseats WOTW. It's a really good bass flick, I completely agree, but let's not get carried away. If you don't have subs capable of single digit response and/or some transducers to get that really low tactile feel, it's easy to lump good bass movies in with outstanding ones. I know this from my own experience. It's only then you can separate the men from the boys. Oz is good, but it can't hang with the real heavy-hitters (wotw, fotp, TIH, Immortals). Compare graphs and see where the weight of the bass lies in each.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23435582
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but there is no way in Hades this unseats WOTW. It's a really good bass flick, I completely agree, but let's not get carried away. If you don't have subs capable of single digit response and/or some transducers to get that really low tactile feel, it's easy to lump good bass movies in with outstanding ones. I know this from my own experience. It's only then you can separate the men from the boys. Oz is good, but it can't hang with the real heavy-hitters (wotw, fotp, TIH, Immortals). Compare graphs and see where the weight of the bass lies in each.



We shall see indeed on this one , and my sub is indeed capable of single digits and stand by my solid 5 on "Oz" and as a testament to its prowess I ran it 6db hot at reference on WOTW







and to honest words can't describe it. And while that single digit bass is stellar when it couples to the room and causes that silent shutter ,its still part of a complete spectrum to which bass as a whole is judged.


This should be good


----------



## wth718

There are already screen caps up of the best bass scenes of the movie a few pages back. As Nube pointed out, its strongest content is 30-50 Hz, whereas WOTW, TIH, both have STRONG content down to 2 Hz. But, this thread on this site is necessarily mostly based on subjective impressions, as there is no standard criteria. There's value is both types of analysis. Objectively, though, I don't see this being a 5 star click once the db.com measurements are completed. But you're right, we shall see.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arnyk*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8610#post_23433308
> 
> 
> Probably to avoid wasting speaker and amplifier power on signals that give most listeners insufficient listening enjoyment.
> 
> I hope not.



I just don't get the filter. If they want to cater to all crowds, do it a la WOTW. It has great bass no matter what sub(s) you have, and if you are fortunate to have subs that go to 2hz, well, it has that too!


I would love to see more movies with bass across the board. It just makes the ULF stuff even better when you add some mid-bas slam to it IMO.


Oh, and th DIY discussions on this thread have got me thinking about a 18" 1600W 6.1 cubic foot sub for my apartment lol...the wife is gonna kill me.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23434301
> 
> 
> IThis was one of the best audio experiences I ever had in my theater. Everything about the audio was fantastic. Everything from mains to the surrounds to the bass was 100% golden. Even with my budget subs running 5dbs hot, it had my room shaking. During the tornado scene there was a lot of pressure and I could feel the bass in my chair. Overall the sound mix was very well done.



I could say the same thing about _Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol_ on Blu-ray disc.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23434301
> 
> 
> IThis was one of the best audio experiences I ever had in my theater. Everything about the audio was fantastic. Everything from mains to the surrounds to the bass was 100% golden. Even with my budget subs running 5dbs hot, it had my room shaking. During the tornado scene there was a lot of pressure and I could feel the bass in my chair. Overall the sound mix was very well done.



I could say the same thing about _Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol_ on Blu-ray disc.


----------



## MKtheater

Yes, a single sealed sub may do single digits but not at high levels of spl to matter unless the room is very small. I would love to see a compression graph of said sub to see what you are really getting. Subs have their limits and there are reasons why you see many crazy multiple sealed systems here, so they don't compress at reference at 5hz.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23436010
> 
> 
> I just don't get the filter. If they want to cater to all crowds, do it a la WOTW. It has great bass no matter what sub(s) you have, and if you are fortunate to have subs that go to 2hz, well, it has that too!.



I guess the studios don't care about folks who have subs that can go that deep.


Wouldn't it be nice to experience _WOTW_ in a home theater with 4 of these monsters?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23436382
> 
> 
> I guess the studios don't care about folks who have subs that can go that deep.
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice to experience _WOTW_ in a home theater with 4 of these monsters?



Perhaps if anyone could ever buy them!


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23436010
> 
> 
> I just don't get the filter. If they want to cater to all crowds, do it a la WOTW. It has great bass no matter what sub(s) you have, and if you are fortunate to have subs that go to 2hz, well, it has that too!
> 
> 
> I would love to see more movies with bass across the board. It just makes the ULF stuff even better when you add some mid-bas slam to it IMO.
> 
> 
> Oh, and th DIY discussions on this thread have got me thinking about a 18" 1600W 6.1 cubic foot sub for my apartment lol...the wife is gonna kill me.



Do you guys realize how small the target audience is of people who even know of, much less remotely care about, infrasound content (less than 16Hz)? I bet you could fit that small crowd into a decent sized high school gym... I'd guestimate under a thousand people across the world, easily. Most of which are on this and the DB threads. Throw in X amount of industry professionals who care about infrasound content and......Well......We have no voice!


I actually made a linkedin group about it a few weeks back.

http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Home-Theater-Infrasound-Reproduction-4991800?trk=myg_ugrp_ovr 


I did it to be goofy, but hey... If it ever gained traction to get the attention of industry professionals, cool!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23436382
> 
> 
> I guess the studios don't care about folks who have subs that can go that deep.
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice to experience _WOTW_ in a home theater with 4 of http://www.seaton-sound-forum.com/post/undefined/p
> 
> ost?id=4666795&trail=20#1]these[/URL] monsters?



That would indeed be an experience, but 4 or even 8 of the terraforms would not be able to take full advantage of all of the content that WOTW has to offer... Just the nature of the ported design.











However, I have a gut feeling that we are going to be seeing some more info/listening impressions on those big guys soon.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23436642
> 
> 
> Do you guys realize how small the target audience is of people who even know of, much less remotely care about, infrasound content (less than 16Hz)? I bet you could fit that small crowd into a decent sized high school gym... I'd guestimate under a thousand people across the world, easily. Most of which are on this and the DB threads. Throw in X amount of industry professionals who care about infrasound content and......Well......We have no voice!
> 
> 
> I actually made a linkedin group about it a few weeks back.
> 
> http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Home-Theater-Infrasound-Reproduction-4991800?trk=myg_ugrp_ovr
> 
> 
> I did it to be goofy, but hey... If it ever gained traction to get the attention of industry professionals, cool!
> 
> That would indeed be an experience, but 4 or even 8 of the terraforms would not be able to take full advantage of all of the content that WOTW has to offer... Just the nature of the ported design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I have a gut feeling that we are going to be seeing some more info/listening impressions on those big guys soon.



Technically speaking, what is the downside of the ported design? Or the horn design like the OS? Or a sealed design?


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23436664
> 
> 
> Technically speaking, what is the downside of the ported design? Or the horn design like the OS? Or a sealed design?



Ported drivers unload below the tuning frequency requiring a HPF to keep from bottoming. Sealed don't have this problem, but do suffer from steep rolloffs down low requiring more power and a shelf filter to bring up the low end.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23436642
> 
> 
> I actually made a linkedin group about it a few weeks back.



Joined (pending approval anyway) - why not? Well, besides the fact that my pair of folded horns really only get me to the high teens


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23436664
> 
> 
> Technically speaking, what is the downside of the ported design? Or the horn design like the OS? Or a sealed design?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23436719
> 
> 
> Ported drivers unload below the tuning frequency requiring a HPF to keep from bottoming. Sealed don't have this problem, but do suffer from steep rolloffs down low requiring more power and a shelf filter to bring up the low end.



+1


Horn's experience (what I perceive to be) a similar phenomenon, but instead of "port tune" it's often referred to as the "horn load" frequency. I might have to defer to others more knowledgeable on the subject than I if you need further elaboration. Here is a reference from MK I found useful comparing the GH to the OS. http://www.avsforum.com/t/1247005/official-jtr-orbit-shifter-subwoofer-thread/600_100#post_23423266 


Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I MK's post as meaning that the sealed chamber of the OS will at least offer something in the ULF range vs the tapped horn just completely unloading.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Horstkotte*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23437086
> 
> 
> Joined (pending approval anyway) - why not? Well, besides the fact that my pair of folded horns really only get me to the high teens



Couldn't just open it up to anyone. It's a very selective group...lol j/k


Oh man, three request in 10min! I might have to start taking it a bit more seriously.


Who wants to help with a logo...


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23437284
> 
> 
> Couldn't just open it up to anyone. It's a very selective group...lol j/k
> 
> 
> Oh man, three request in 10min! I might have to start taking it a bit more seriously.
> 
> 
> Who wants to help with a logo...



Perhaps I will finally join LinkedIn. I keep getting requests, for awhile now...


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23436642
> 
> 
> Do you guys realize how small the target audience is of people who even know of, much less remotely care about, infrasound content (less than 16Hz)? I bet you could fit that small crowd into a decent sized high school gym... I'd guestimate under a thousand people across the world, easily. Most of which are on this and the DB threads. Throw in X amount of industry professionals who care about infrasound content and......Well......We have no voice!
> 
> 
> I actually made a linkedin group about it a few weeks back.
> 
> http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Home-Theater-Infrasound-Reproduction-4991800?trk=myg_ugrp_ovr
> 
> 
> I did it to be goofy, but hey... If it ever gained traction to get the attention of industry professionals, cool!
> 
> That would indeed be an experience, but 4 or even 8 of the terraforms would not be able to take full advantage of all of the content that WOTW has to offer... Just the nature of the ported design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I have a gut feeling that we are going to be seeing some more info/listening impressions on those big guys soon.



True, but I do wonder how much money/effort it actually takes to add(delete in the case of filter?) that sub 20 hz stuff for those who may enjoy it? If we are talking hundreds of thousands to ditch it, or to eliminate it, I can understand from a business point of view, but given that there are movies with small budgets which go below it makes me think otherwise! If they catered across the board, i.e. sub 10 - 80 hz in the action scenes, would that break the bank?


But like you said, it is the rare person who actually gives a crap about it, so probably not even on the radar of most execs at sound studios. We have to make them aware lol!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23437158
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> Horn's experience (what I perceive to be) a similar phenomenon, but instead of "port tune" it's often referred to as the "horn load" frequency. I might have to defer to others more knowledgeable on the subject than I if you need further elaboration. Here is a reference from MK I found useful comparing the GH to the OS. http://www.avsforum.com/t/1247005/official-jtr-orbit-shifter-subwoofer-thread/600_100#post_23423266
> 
> 
> Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I MK's post as meaning that the sealed chamber of the OS will at least offer something in the ULF range vs the tapped horn just completely unloading.



Ok yes, I remember that post. Now what does it mean the Orbit Shifter acts as a sealed sub below the 22hz tune?


----------



## jlpowell84

^perhaps a question for the OS thread but this one seems pretty loose anyway...


----------



## pennynike1

I was under the impression that ported subs have specific tunes and that sealed subs are utilized when you want to reach that coveted below 20 hz stuff. If the sealed chamber of an Orbit Shifter would work as a sealed sub below 20 hz, then I would think that would be a good thing. Otherwise, things would be limited by the actual tune for the horn of the OS.


----------



## jlpowell84

  

 


Please jump in if I'm wrong but...the first graph was Jeff measuring the OS outside and the second is RMK's dual OS's with room gain


----------



## MKtheater

The OS will act as a sealed single 18 under the load of the horn which is around 22hz. The GH will be horn loaded up to 16hz. So from 16-22hz the GH is horn loaded and will have massive output. It still has output below the horn but it rolls off faster than a sealed sub and the THD will rise fast. The OS will rolloff lower so at some point the ULF will be higher than the GH, probably from 10hz and below. If we don't care about distortion than the GH has aLMS 5400 and will be just like any LMS 5400.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23435892
> 
> 
> There are already screen caps up of the best bass scenes of the movie a few pages back. As Nube pointed out, its strongest content is 30-50 Hz, whereas WOTW, TIH, both have STRONG content down to 2 Hz. But, this thread on this site is necessarily mostly based on subjective impressions, as there is no standard criteria. There's value is both types of analysis. Objectively, though, I don't see this being a 5 star click once the db.com measurements are completed. But you're right, we shall see.



I'd like to see at least 3 graphs before I make a final decision


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23436352
> 
> 
> Yes, a single sealed sub may do single digits but not at high levels of spl to matter unless the room is very small. I would love to see a compression graph of said sub to see what you are really getting. Subs have their limits and there are reasons why you see many crazy multiple sealed systems here, so they don't compress at reference at 5hz.



Not everybody's out to destroy their hearing! I love late night classical and jazz at low levels







but the occasional movie scene at reference is fun as long as its clean, that's all that matters to me







I'm not trying to move the earth off its axis.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8670#post_23437686
> 
> 
> Not everybody's out to destroy their hearing! I love late night classical and jazz at low levels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the occasional movie scene at reference is fun as long as its clean, that's all that matters to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to move the earth off its axis.



While some are trying to move the earth off axis, I am not either. But dual Orbit Shifters may make some think otherwise. I just believe in a physical relationship with bass. That's why they are in the lead for new subs. If you have experienced a clean, powerful, kick drum that literally moves through you then you can relate.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8670#post_23437686
> 
> 
> Not everybody's out to destroy their hearing! I love late night classical and jazz at low levels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the occasional movie scene at reference is fun as long as its clean, that's all that matters to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm not trying to move the earth off its axis*.



It finally makes sens, This is the true reason why weather has been so messed up and the poles magnetic charges are slowly shifting! It's because all the Bass head in the US are causing the Earth's axes to move.


----------



## MKtheater

Well, your sub will not do 5-10hz reference anyways unless you are in a small room.


----------



## Kini62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23434514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The movie was visually stunning; PQ and AQ were excellent; there were terrific moments of LFE; but the story was completely soul-less and disappointing.



I agree. I was so bored with the movie I wasn't even paying attention to the sound effects etc... I was more concerned with trying to stay awake.


The movie itself was just awful. Awful script, awful acting, awful story..... I could not ever use it as a demo because I couldn't stand to have to watch any of it again.


But of course JMHO.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8670#post_23437746
> 
> 
> Well, your sub will not do 5-10hz reference anyways unless you are in a small room.



Ok! you win


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8670#post_23437738
> 
> 
> While some are trying to move the earth off axis, I am not either. But dual Orbit Shifters may make some think otherwise. I just believe in a physical relationship with bass. That's why they are in the lead for new subs. If you have experienced a clean, powerful, kick drum that literally moves through you then you can relate.



No need for tactile transducers here my recliner vibrates just fine







and kick drums and deep organ pedal notes for that matter resonate just fine in my room. And if you need an orbit shifter to rock your world then go for it!







I had that kind of fun in my younger years, but now pursue beautiful bass and it can be in my opinion as pristine as highs and mids and yes that still means I'm a bass head just a different sort I guess. don't get me wrong i do plan to add a second sub down the road ( and gain 6db of output at all the frequencies the one I have now is capable of) but for now I very satisfied with the output and extension I have










More power to ya Man!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8670#post_23437741
> 
> 
> It finally makes sens, This is the true reason why weather has been so messed up and the poles magnetic charges are slowly shifting! It's because all the Bass head in the US are causing the Earth's axes to move.



Yup!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8670#post_23437909
> 
> 
> No need for tactile transducers here my recliner vibrates just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and kick drums and deep organ pedal notes for that matter resonate just fine in my room. And if you need an orbit shifter to rock your world then go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had that kind of fun in my younger years, but now pursue beautiful bass and it can be in my opinion as pristine as highs and mids and yes that still means I'm a bass head just a different sort I guess. don't get me wrong i do plan to add a second sub down the road ( and gain 6db of output at all the frequencies the one I have now is capable of) but for now I very satisfied with the output and extension I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More power to ya Man!



An Orbit Shifter, from what I have read, is not simply and sub so you can brag about output. I am rather particular to clean tight deep bass. And not just making noise and vibrations. It is very precise and accurate and has its sonic signature that Jeff designed it for. But of course I will see for myself during a demo.


----------



## pennynike1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8670#post_23438147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Orbit Shifter, from what I have read, is not simply and sub so you can brag about output. I am rather particular to clean tight deep bass. And not just making noise and vibrations. It is very precise and accurate and has its sonic signature that Jeff designed it for. But of course I will see for myself during a demo.



If you are demoing an Orbit Shifter, I highly recommend that you take a listen to 2 scenes in particular: 1st major shot in the "Open Range" and the door knocking scene (Coming Mother) in "The Haunting."


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8670#post_23438147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Orbit Shifter, from what I have read, is not simply and sub so you can brag about output. I am rather particular to clean tight deep bass.



I'm not taking anything away from the Orbit, but most all well designed drivers in an appropriate cab are going to provide clean, tight bass.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8670#post_23438235
> 
> 
> I'm not taking anything away from the Orbit, but most all well designed drivers in an appropriate cab are going to provide clean, tight bass.



Well I will just have to see during demo season. I'll see dual Submersives as well. And hopefully find some dual cap s2's. The homework will all be done and a very educated decision when that time arrives.










Happy LF's everyone!


----------



## LowellG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23436352
> 
> 
> Yes, a single sealed sub may do single digits but not at high levels of spl to matter unless the room is very small. I would love to see a compression graph of said sub to see what you are really getting. Subs have their limits and there are reasons why you see many crazy multiple sealed systems here, so they don't compress at reference at 5hz.



Where do I find one of these subs that will do single digits? I have an SVS PB12NSD and it's great, but I want the rumble of a movie theater. My room is 12.5x21x9. Maybe I can't achieve that same feel in my room, I don't know.


----------



## MKtheater

A movie theater does not have single digit bass, they have reference level 30hz and above bass.


Single digit subs are either 10hz tuned ported, tapped horns, or sealed subs with a low end boost. To achieve loud levels multiples are needed, or a small room.


----------



## kemiza

Back to movies I guess.....Just finished watching Triangle major bass in that one. Also saw Man of Steel at IMAX yesterday. Don't know if what I heard in the theater will transfer over to bluray but I sure hope so. Nonstop bass from beginning to end!


----------



## MKtheater

OZ


Tornado

http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0303141915_zpsf3cce13b.jpg.html  


Fireworks

http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0303141917_zps3408ae0f.jpg.html  


Witch fight

http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0303141920_zps5e97b90f.jpg.html  http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0303141919_zps94592bdd.jpg.html


----------



## dominguez1


Thanks MK.

 

Sorry if I missed this, but is this from your LP or directly from your blu-ray?

 

Also, is your scale correct? Is there really strong (red) 5hz content?


----------



## MKtheater

Directly from bluray. I am probably 3 dBs hot. Settings on processor are small and 150 hz. I have 5 dBs rolloff on my sound card under 5 hz. Dark red is a -15 dB. Remember this is redirected bass so it can sum to go higher than 0 dBs which is dark purple. To compare look at my FOTP graphs. Basically this hits hard from 20-40hz.


----------



## MKtheater

FOTP plane roll


----------



## dominguez1


So according to your graphs, OZ is definitely not filtered, correct?

 

Have you graphed a filtered movie yet (like Avengers)? I'd be interested in seeing how that looked.

 

Thanks for doing these!


----------



## MKtheater

Does not look like it.


----------



## MKtheater

Give me 30 and I will do avengers


----------



## dominguez1


Nice!!


----------



## MKtheater

Avengers


Shield collapsed cave

http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0303142158_zpsa08269b7.jpg.html  


Hulk smashing big alien

http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0303142202_zpsa1333e2b.jpg.html  


Thor lands on plane

http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0303142205_zpsa9e97f32.jpg.html  


Iron Man hits thor and lands in forest

http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0303142206_zps6903816b.jpg.html  


Thor's Hammer VS Cap's Shield

http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0303142211_zps76ca85a1.jpg.html


----------



## McStyvie

thanks MK! Looks like another 20hz filtered movie the Avengers! Loved that film though and in 3D it is really cool.


Looking forward to Oz!


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8670#post_23438940
> 
> 
> OZ
> 
> 
> Tornado
> 
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0303141915_zpsf3cce13b.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Fireworks
> 
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0303141917_zps3408ae0f.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Witch fight
> 
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0303141920_zps5e97b90f.jpg.html  http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0303141919_zps94592bdd.jpg.html



While nothing near the brick wall that Avengers employed, there does seem to be a shallow high pass being used here. Lots of output 20 and above (especially 30 and above) and a good deal less below 20.


----------



## nube

Thanks for the Oz graphs, MK. They confirm what I experienced on a 3-5hz capable system. It is a good bass movie, but it in no way compares to the heavy hitters because it has no substantial ULF effects. It's more along the lines of a 4 to 4.5 star movie, due to the strongest content being 30-50hz. Really good sound mix in general, and the visuals were pretty good, too. I didn't hate the movie like some others, but it's not gonna win any awards for scripting/acting/directing.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8700#post_23440790
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Oz graphs, MK. They confirm what I experienced on a 3-5hz capable system. It is a good bass movie, but it in no way compares to the heavy hitters because it has no substantial ULF effects. It's more along the lines of a 4 to 4.5 star movie, due to the strongest content being 30-50hz. Really good sound mix in general, and the visuals were pretty good, too. I didn't hate the movie like some others, but it's not gonna win any awards for scripting/acting/directing.



Yea I thought the script was not good and James Franco put out a sub par performance. As we can see from MK's graphs at least it had some decent bass.


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8700#post_23440839
> 
> 
> Yea I thought the script was not good and James Franco put out a sub par performance. As we can see from MK's graphs at least it had some decent bass.



I particularly liked the fireworks lfe. The 40-60 Hz slams were on par for a lifelike sound IMO


----------



## MKtheater

My favorite bass in OZ was the witch fight at the end. That 30-20hz sweep is my favorite effect when the bad witch tried to drop the ceiling on the good witches head. Yes, under 20hz is -15 dBs from reference so 10-20hz requires 100 dBs. This is why, while not accurate, running my subs LFE 10 dBs hot for these kind of movies helps so much. It makes the movie have 115 dBs from 10-20hz and 130 dBs above! Of course you need some woofs for this. With movies like WOTW it is already 115 dBs at 5-20hz and why 5 stars. It also has the 120 dBs 20hz and above so you can see how graphs can really help rate movies without guessing. Every good bass movie has 120 dBs above 30hz, it is the extension and proper use that makes movies better than others.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8700#post_23440991
> 
> 
> My favorite bass in OZ was the witch fight at the end. That 30-20hz sweep is my favorite effect when the bad witch tried to drop the ceiling on the good witches head. Yes, under 20hz is -15 dBs from reference so 10-20hz requires 100 dBs. This is why, while not accurate, running my subs LFE 10 dBs hot for these kind of movies helps so much. It makes the movie have 115 dBs from 10-20hz and 130 dBs above! Of course you need some woofs for this. With movies like WOTW it is already 115 dBs at 5-20hz and why 5 stars. It also has the 120 dBs 20hz and above so you can see how graphs can really help rate movies without guessing. Every good bass movie has 120 dBs above 30hz, it is the extension and proper use that makes movies better than others.



Yea I was hesitant on spoilers but o well. The green lightning laser whatever that came out of the bad witches hands was cool. My UMM-6 will arrive sometime in the far future and I can get started on generating some graphs


----------



## jlpowell84

What program do you use to generate these graphs?


----------



## MKtheater

Spec lab


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8700#post_23441018
> 
> 
> Yea I was hesitant on spoilers but o well. The green lightning laser whatever that came out of the bad witches hands was cool. My UMM-6 will arrive sometime in the far future and I can get started on generating some graphs



That is not a spoiler, you expect some kind of fight and besides, this is a prequel and know what happens to each witch anyways.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8700#post_23441040
> 
> 
> Spec lab



Does spec lab run on Mac OS? If not perhaps a cheap windows notebook would be good since everything else will run on windows. Is spec lab similar to REW?


----------



## MKtheater

It is not similar to REW, I think is works fine on MacOS as Bosso uses a Mac, I believe. I tried to copy his settings because of the higher resolution. You sacrifice transients.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8700#post_23441137
> 
> 
> Does spec lab run on Mac OS? If not perhaps a cheap windows notebook would be good since everything else will run on windows. Is spec lab similar to REW?



1) SpecLab does not run on Mac. It's Win/Linux.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8700#post_23441216
> 
> 
> It is not similar to REW, I think is works fine on MacOS as Bosso uses a Mac, I believe. I tried to copy his settings because of the higher resolution. You sacrifice transients.



It only lists "Windows 98, 2000, ME, XP (home and professional), Linux/WINE, but obviously not under Windows Vista." on its download page at http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/spectra1.html . Perhaps it can work in a virtual OS?


2) A cheap windows notebook will likely not have a sound card adequate for (or even capable of) SpecLab measurements. This is the problem I've run into on mine, and why I use a USB sound card for REW measurements. It's technically possible to get SpecLab to work, using their audio utility control panel, but I haven't figured out how to get it to work with my 4yo Win7/Intel Celeron netbook's integrated software-based sound.


3) SpecLab is nothing like REW. It's much less user friendly, and much more technical. If REW is highly technical to you, SpecLab will be too much.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8700#post_23441219
> 
> 
> 1) SpecLab does not run on Mac. It's Win/Linux.
> 
> It only lists "Windows 98, 2000, ME, XP (home and professional), Linux/WINE, but obviously not under Windows Vista." on its download page at http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/spectra1.html . Perhaps it can work in a virtual OS?
> 
> 
> 2) A cheap windows notebook will likely not have a sound card adequate for (or even capable of) SpecLab measurements. This is the problem I've run into on mine, and why I use a USB sound card for REW measurements. It's technically possible to get SpecLab to work, using their audio utility control panel, but I haven't figured out how to get it to work with my 4yo Win7/Intel Celeron netbook's integrated software-based sound.
> 
> 
> 3) SpecLab is nothing like REW. It's much less user friendly, and much more technical. If REW is highly technical to you, SpecLab will be too much.



Well I have poked around REW but my mic is still back ordered. Learning new software is something I rather enjoy and consider myself a tetchy person. Are there any benefits over REW or will REW be fine for the basic measurements desired in a general sense?


----------



## MKtheater

Thanks for the clarification Nube. I was guessing. Yes, REW is much easier to figure out than speclab.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8700#post_23441362
> 
> 
> Well I have poked around REW but my mic is still back ordered. Learning new software is something I rather enjoy and consider myself a tetchy person. Are there any benefits over REW or will REW be fine for the basic measurements desired in a general sense?



REW and SpecLab are made for two entirely different purposes. REW lets you measure your audio system's response (and all sorts of other things) with a fair amount of ease. SpecLab only measures the frequencies and their amplitude in particular content, whatever it is. You use REW for your system, and SpecLab for the content.


To my knowledge, only one person on these forums (bossobass) has combined the two programs to measure his system's response, the content, then his system's reproduction of that content. As I understand it, MK is gearing up to start doing this as well.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8700#post_23441790
> 
> 
> REW and SpecLab are made for two entirely different purposes. REW lets you measure your audio system's response (and all sorts of other things) with a fair amount of ease. SpecLab only measures the frequencies and their amplitude in particular content, whatever it is. You use REW for your system, and SpecLab for the content.
> 
> 
> To my knowledge, only one person on these forums (bossobass) has combined the two programs to measure his system's response, the content, then his system's reproduction of that content. As I understand it, MK is gearing up to start doing this as well.



Ah I see. So more options with both. Perhaps down the road I may do spec labs. But I have a Mac mini so I would have to get another unit to do so.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8700#post_23441216
> 
> 
> It is not similar to REW, I think is works fine on MacOS as Bosso uses a Mac, I believe. I tried to copy his settings because of the higher resolution. You sacrifice transients.



Hi James,


Transients are recorded in max's peak vs average graphs. The higher resolution to low single digits is preferred in the waterfall graphs. I've compared all settings and with all windowing and my conclusion, obviously, was to opt for the settings I now use because of the huge increase in resolution down low.


You def need to play with your 'offset' setting to get the intensity set right. There is virtually no soundtrack with individual frequencies at +5dBFS and if there were, it most certainly would not be Avengers.










Your intensity settings make Avengers look like a monster bass movie and the reality is that it's a w-e-a-k bass movie at best, with filtering well above 20 Hz.


Here's a comparo of the fight scene in HULK vs most of the battle scene in Avengers. The settings were the same for both mic'ing the system at the LP. I slowed the scroll speed for both soundtracks to get more data in the graph and to show the obvious filtering of the A soundtrack. I also zoomed one of the A soundtrack snips to analyze the filter:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1140325  


Hulk has a few frequencies that tickle -5dBFS and Avengers is around -7dB below that level with 2-1/2 octaves less bandwidth.


----------



## MKtheater

I like the higher Rez settings and know Maxmercy captures the transients. I know I need to lower the input some. If I redo TIH and WOTW it would give a good comparison but I will lower input. Since I can not compensate for rolloff under 5hz I will have to calibrate a 10hz

0 dBFs signal. I used a 3 hz 0 dbFs signal so when it hit purple I was good but everything above 5 hz will get more purple as shown.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8700#post_23442416
> 
> 
> 
> Hi James,
> 
> 
> Transients are recorded in max's peak vs average graphs. The higher resolution to low single digits is preferred in the waterfall graphs. I've compared all settings and with all windowing and my conclusion, obviously, was to opt for the settings I now use because of the huge increase in resolution down low.
> 
> 
> You def need to play with your 'offset' setting to get the intensity set right. There is virtually no soundtrack with individual frequencies at +5dBFS and if there were, it most certainly would not be Avengers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your intensity settings make Avengers look like a monster bass movie and the reality is that it's a w-e-a-k bass movie at best, with filtering well above 20 Hz.
> 
> 
> Here's a comparo of the fight scene in HULK vs most of the battle scene in Avengers. The settings were the same for both mic'ing the system at the LP. I slowed the scroll speed for both soundtracks to get more data in the graph and to show the obvious filtering of the A soundtrack. I also zoomed one of the A soundtrack snips to analyze the filter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hulk has a few frequencies that tickle -5dBFS and Avengers is around -7dB below that level with 2-1/2 octaves less bandwidth.


MK, thanks again for your graphs. I was trying to make this point subtly before, but know there's a lot of work that you put into it, and didn't want to point this out when I was not 100% sure.

 

Bosso, thanks for chiming in as well. I knew Avengers was anemic in the ULF department, and your representation of Avengers matches much more of what I experienced on my system.

 

Oz now makes more sense as well. It felt more like a Thor/Underworld type movie to me, as compared to a TIH or WOTW. MK's graph showed some serious activity to 5hz, and it just didn't seem to come across that way for me.


----------



## MKtheater

When I lower the input the change will be about 5 dBs so any dark red will turn to red. The purple will turn to pink or white.


----------



## MKtheater

Just call me mr. Purple. Kidding!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8700#post_23442930
> 
> 
> Just call me mr. Purple. Kidding!



Nice


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8700#post_23442930
> 
> 
> Just call me mr. Purple. Kidding!



"You're not Mr. Purple. Some other guy, on some other job is Mr. Purple. You're Mr. Pink!!!"


----------



## pennynike1

Thanks for posting those graphs. I was under the impression from other posts on the forum that Avengers was filtered at 30 hz. There seems to be some good bass down to 20 hz in the film. Much better than I was expecting!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8700#post_23439297
> 
> 
> Avengers
> 
> 
> Shield collapsed cave
> 
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0303142158_zpsa08269b7.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Hulk smashing big alien
> 
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0303142202_zpsa1333e2b.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Thor lands on plane
> 
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0303142205_zpsa9e97f32.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Iron Man hits thor and lands in forest
> 
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0303142206_zps6903816b.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Thor's Hammer VS Cap's Shield
> 
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/capt0303142211_zps76ca85a1.jpg.html


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pennynike1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8700#post_23443132
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting those graphs. I was under the impression from other posts on the forum that Avengers was filtered at 30 hz. There seems to be some good bass down to 20 hz in the film. Much better than I was expecting!


No, see bosso's post above. Mk is running too hot on his graphs.


----------



## JWagstaff

if man of steel isn't filtered it will be like 2 hours straight of ULF bass.


----------



## pennynike1

Thanks for bringing that to my attention dominguez1. I was thinking to myself bring on the bass before I took a good look at bosso's post.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8700#post_23443625
> 
> 
> No, see bosso's post above. Mk is running too hot on his graphs.


----------



## MKtheater

It seems my rolloff compensation is not working and my sound card has a 10 dB per octave rolloff starting at 20hz. So this means I am only 20 dBs hot! Disregard all graphs until I get this right. Everything is right except level. I used 5 hz to calibrate not knowing it was 20 dBs down. When I add my compensation file it turns everything purple so something is wrong.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8700#post_23443881
> 
> 
> if man of steel isn't filtered it will be like 2 hours straight of ULF bass.



Saw that in theaters this past Sunday. The action in that movie was borderline ridiculous.


I tried to enjoy it, but they had it LOUD and it felt like this particular theater was neutered more than most.


Should be fun if the content is there. At least more enjoyable IMHO.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23444377
> 
> 
> Saw that in theaters this past Sunday. The action in that movie was borderline ridiculous.
> 
> 
> I tried to enjoy it, but they had it LOUD and it felt like this particular theater was neutered more than most.
> 
> 
> Should be fun if the content is there. At least more enjoyable IMHO.



Was it an IMAX? Or regular?


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23444377
> 
> 
> Saw that in theaters this past Sunday. The action in that movie was borderline ridiculous.
> 
> 
> I tried to enjoy it, but they had it LOUD and it felt like this particular theater was neutered more than most.
> 
> 
> Should be fun if the content is there. At least more enjoyable IMHO.



It was perfect in the theater I was in. The theater seats were constantly shaking, probably a total of 15 minutes of SHAKING at least in the movie lol. The gravity beam thing has such ULF potential


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23444377
> 
> 
> Saw that in theaters this past Sunday. The action in that movie was borderline ridiculous.
> 
> 
> I tried to enjoy it, but they had it LOUD and it felt like this particular theater was neutered more than most.
> 
> 
> Should be fun if the content is there. At least more enjoyable IMHO.


Loud??? I never expected to hear that from you










The next few years are going to be off the hook for the theaters and then to H/T.


In no order

Transformers 4

Iron Man 3

Man of Steal

Percy Jackson Sea of Monsters

Avengers 2

Avatar 2

Fast & Furious 6

Pacific Rim

Thor The Dark World

Captain America The Winter Soldier

The Lone Ranger

World War Z

Guardians of the Galaxy

The Wolverine

X-Men Days of Futures past

Promethus 2


----------



## adpayne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *club968*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8610#post_23432371
> 
> 
> Bullet to the Head. Low frequency rumble fest!



Huh? The BD doesn't even get released till the middle of July.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23444904
> 
> 
> Loud??? I never expected to hear that from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next few years are going to be off the hook for the theaters and then to H/T.
> 
> 
> In no order
> 
> Transformers 4
> 
> Iron Man 3
> 
> Man of Steal
> 
> Percy Jackson Sea of Monsters
> 
> Avengers 2
> 
> Avatar 2
> 
> Fast & Furious 6
> 
> Pacific Rim
> 
> Thor The Dark World
> 
> Captain America The Winter Soldier
> 
> The Lone Ranger
> 
> World War Z
> 
> Guardians of the Galaxy
> 
> The Wolverine
> 
> X-Men Days of Futures past
> 
> Promethus 2



It will be awesome...provided they don't filter all these titles.


----------



## adpayne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8700#post_23443881
> 
> 
> if man of steel isn't filtered it will be like 2 hours straight of ULF bass.



I'm confused by this statement, since theatres are not capable of going nearly as low as most of us have in our dedicated rooms. No matter how they filter it, it should sound at least as good at home.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adpayne*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23445268
> 
> 
> I'm confused by this statement, since theatres are not capable of going nearly as low as most of us have in our dedicated rooms. No matter how they filter it, it should sound at least as good at home.



How is it confusing? ULF means


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adpayne*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23445130
> 
> 
> Huh? The BD doesn't even get released till the middle of July.



Critics and industry people routinely get copies more than a month in advance of retail. Plus, it looks like the BR and other sized versions have been available via "alternative" methods since at least 30 days ago.


This movie is an absolute stinker, though. Not worth wasting 92min of your life just to maybe hear some repeated, unimaginative bass.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23444453
> 
> 
> Was it an IMAX? Or regular?



Theater was called Bowtie Cinemas. Not your mainstream Rave, Regal or MAX type of theater, but it wasn't some back yard po-dunk operation. Probably the most comfortable seats I've ever sat in at a commercial theater.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23444481
> 
> 
> It was perfect in the theater I was in. The theater seats were constantly shaking, probably a total of 15 minutes of SHAKING at least in the movie lol. The gravity beam thing has such ULF potential



Yeah, thanks for rubbing that in man.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23444904
> 
> 
> Loud??? I never expected to hear that from you



Haha, you know how it is... I'll bathe in 120db clean and flat all damn day vs whatever the hell was going on in the theater I was in.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23444904
> 
> 
> The next few years are going to be off the hook for the theaters and then to H/T.
> 
> 
> In no order
> 
> Transformers 4
> 
> Iron Man 3
> 
> Man of Steal
> 
> Percy Jackson Sea of Monsters
> 
> Avengers 2
> 
> Avatar 2
> 
> Fast & Furious 6
> 
> Pacific Rim
> 
> Thor The Dark World
> 
> Captain America The Winter Soldier
> 
> The Lone Ranger
> 
> World War Z
> 
> Guardians of the Galaxy
> 
> The Wolverine
> 
> X-Men Days of Futures past
> 
> Promethus 2



Sounds pretty epic. I saw a trailer for a "My Little Pony" movie coming out this year. Might want to add it to the list. Expecting big things from that one.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23445246
> 
> 
> It will be awesome...provided they don't filter all these titles.



I'm telling you guys, we need to unite as one voice on this issue. I'd venture to say that most movies are filtered for absolutely no reason at all other than the audio mixer/editor saying, "Huh, well no one cares about any content under 20Hz anyway, so I'll just filter this out because I can."


It's one of those things I personally feel are not even on the radar because 99.9% of commercial theaters don't touch 20Hz and 99.99% of individual's purchasing a movie don't have the capability to dig below 20Hz, much less even think about a movies bass response.


I wonder if filtering a movie adds additional cost vs mixing the content and leaving as is. Or does mixing content below 20Hz cost a production company more? Anyone have any idea?


----------



## pennynike1

We should just start a petition that the entire sound team/editor/mixer utilized on War Of The Worlds is utilized for each movie. That would solve a lot of problems!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8610#post_23426034
> 
> 
> Has some decent bass in it, but AGTDH has more. Not a very good movie though, but somewhat OK for mindless popcorn entertainment.Max



That is exactly what I want mindless entertainment


----------



## club968




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adpayne*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23445130
> 
> 
> Huh? The BD doesn't even get released till the middle of July.



Damn youre right.....totally forgot that the U.S. is the only country in the world. What was I thinking.


----------



## club968




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23445915
> 
> 
> Critics and industry people routinely get copies more than a month in advance of retail. Plus, it looks like the BR and other sized versions have been available via "alternative" methods since at least 30 days ago.
> 
> 
> This movie is an absolute stinker, though. Not worth wasting 92min of your life just to maybe hear some repeated, unimaginative bass.



Movie was a stinker to be sure but the bass is done very well. Explosions, gunfire, destruction full of low frequecy. I remember some random low frequency sweeps but overall was fun to listen to. Not watch mind you, but listen to.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23445938
> 
> 
> I'm telling you guys, we need to unite as one voice on this issue. I'd venture to say that most movies are filtered for absolutely no reason at all other than the audio mixer/editor saying, "Huh, well no one cares about any content under 20Hz anyway, so I'll just filter this out because I can."
> 
> 
> It's one of those things I personally feel are not even on the radar because 99.9% of commercial theaters don't touch 20Hz and 99.99% of individual's purchasing a movie don't have the capability to dig below 20Hz, much less even think about a movies bass response.
> 
> 
> I wonder if filtering a movie adds additional cost vs mixing the content and leaving as is. Or does mixing content below 20Hz cost a production company more? Anyone have any idea?



Popa,


Good luck on that one. Hollywood seems quite satisfied with its capabilities in the LFE department, and is looking to expand in other ways (ATMOS). One of the main reasons movies get filtered is headroom and loudness. If some ULF effects take up headroom (and they do) that won't ever get replicated on the mixing stage or the commercial theater, it is actually a pretty wise choice to get rid of it, and focus on what you can replicate. The other reason is loudness. A 70dB 20Hz tone is barely audible. A 70dB 80Hz tone 'sounds' about 40dB 'louder' than the 20Hz tone. By shifting the spectrum upward, you get a louder movie, and there appears to be a loudness war taking place in Hollywood, just as there was/is in music circles ( http://turnmeup.org/ ). Listen to TDKR if you don't think so.


We (people who can replicate less than 1%THD 20Hz and below signals at a designated signal level, maybe even reference) are a very small minority. Think about how many folks now see films on their phones or pads, or even regular TV, to say nothing of the HTIB population who thinks 40Hz is the greatest thing since sliced bread (and for good reason, it beats out TV speakers by over an octave).


We simply wait for releases in which ULF effects are either left in, or generated. We get a few good ones every year (Looper, Dredd, WoTT in 2012), and huge letdowns on others. But to think Hollywood will change their practices based on what the very capable few think, I'm just not sure it is realistic. I really do not want to seem pessimistic here, just realistic. If you can get enough folks to sample the 'Popalock Experience', maybe you could get some groundswell going. But most folks I demo my theater to (15Hz capability), tell me later that they could 'never have subwoofers that big' in their house, or similar things......many enjoy the experience, but few really would want to have it at home, just like you probably wouldn't want that rollercoaster in your backyard (well......)



JSS


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23445938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23445246
> 
> 
> It will be awesome...provided they don't filter all these titles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you guys, we need to unite as one voice on this issue. I'd venture to say that most movies are filtered for absolutely no reason at all other than the audio mixer/editor saying, "Huh, well no one cares about any content under 20Hz anyway, so I'll just filter this out because I can."
> 
> 
> It's one of those things I personally feel are not even on the radar because 99.9% of commercial theaters don't touch 20Hz and 99.99% of individual's purchasing a movie don't have the capability to dig below 20Hz, much less even think about a movies bass response.
> 
> 
> I wonder if filtering a movie adds additional cost vs mixing the content and leaving as is. Or does mixing content below 20Hz cost a production company more? Anyone have any idea?
Click to expand...





This has been discussed in detail earlier in this thread. If you are interested, review the discussion in the link below for a starting point. You have to work your way back from this link to find the staring point of the ULF discussion.


http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/3600#post_22007127


----------



## kick ass sub

Jack The Giant Slayer had incredible bass. I don't care if it didn't go below 20hz, beneath 25hz I already get enough satisfying room pressurization and my couch starts shaking. My PC13 shuck the whole room when that tree grew out of the house. Very powerful and deep bass throughout the whole film. Probably the best bassy film I've seen since Transformer 3, and lucky the movie itself was a lot better.


Die Hard 5 was also had very nice bass. The car chase was disappointing, just nothing very deep. But after that it gets a lot better. Maybe not as much bass moments as Jack The Giant Slayer but still more then enough and it goes very deep at times.


----------



## jlpowell84

Hey guys. Gonna check out Man of Steel in IMAX this weekend. Where is the optimal seat?


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23449164
> 
> 
> Hey guys. Gonna check out Man of Steel in IMAX this weekend. Where is the optimal seat?



Generally 3rd row from the back, if it's a big theater then maybe 5th or 6th row from the back, wherever your eyes are staring straight at the screen is best. And of course the middle of the row for best surround and you won't have to turn your head.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23449164
> 
> 
> Hey guys. Gonna check out Man of Steel in IMAX this weekend. Where is the optimal seat?


When I saw Tron in IMAX I was all alone. I kept climbing up the rows til I found the best seat which seemed about 2/3 the way up in the middle. It put me about the center or just slightly above the middle of the screen.


----------



## jlpowell84

^cool. I was just curios where the audio sweet spot (s) are in those big rooms. I was generally thinking 2/3 way up and middle


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23449391
> 
> 
> ^cool. I was just curios where the audio sweet spot (s) are in those big rooms. I was generally thinking 2/3 way up and middle


You could always use the Sheldon method.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23449654
> 
> 
> You could always use the Sheldon method.



Yes I had that in mind


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8700#post_23443881
> 
> 
> if man of steel isn't filtered it will be like 2 hours straight of ULF bass.



In respect to the bass department I think it will either be very potent or really bad.


----------



## SbWillie

I sat on the same row for SM as I did Die hard 5 and DH 5 had a good 5-10 dbs stronger bass throughout. I was more entertained by Superman than DH so I may not have noticed the bass as much...I was NOT at theMoore World Class Warren IMAX this time but it was a decent theater.


----------



## SbWillie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23449654
> 
> 
> You could always use the Sheldon method.


I do this! Problem is once my wife is IN a row she will not move so I have to be sure the first time! I will NOT give out the sweet spot location for the Warren IMAX.....*[SIZE*


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23445938
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you guys, we need to unite as one voice on this issue. I'd venture to say that most movies are filtered for absolutely no reason at all other than the audio mixer/editor saying, "Huh, well no one cares about any content under 20Hz anyway, so I'll just filter this out because I can."
> 
> 
> It's one of those things I personally feel are not even on the radar because 99.9% of commercial theaters don't touch 20Hz and 99.99% of individual's purchasing a movie don't have the capability to dig below 20Hz, much less even think about a movies bass response.
> 
> 
> I wonder if filtering a movie adds additional cost vs mixing the content and leaving as is. Or does mixing content below 20Hz cost a production company more? Anyone have any idea?



If you do decide to do this, ill definetely sign a petition or whatever it takes....there have been way to many titles this year that have been filtered. I have 3 Submersives and played the hobbit at reference...the woofers werent even flexing lol.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23452552
> 
> 
> If you do decide to do this, ill definetely sign a petition or whatever it takes....there have been way to many titles this year that have been filtered. I have 3 Submersives and played the hobbit at reference...the woofers werent even flexing lol.


+1


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23452552
> 
> 
> If you do decide to do this, ill definetely sign a petition or whatever it takes....there have been way to many titles this year that have been filtered. I have 3 Submersives and played the hobbit at reference...the woofers werent even flexing lol.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23452641
> 
> 
> +1



Join us...

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8600_100#post_23436642


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23447731
> 
> 
> This has been discussed in detail earlier in this thread. If you are interested, review the discussion in the link below for a starting point. You have to work your way back from this link to find the staring point of the ULF discussion.
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/3600#post_22007127



So is the discussion before other after the post you reference above?


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23452552
> 
> 
> If you do decide to do this, ill definetely sign a petition or whatever it takes....there have been way to many titles this year that have been filtered. I have 3 Submersives and played the hobbit at reference...the woofers werent even flexing lol.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23452641
> 
> 
> +1





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23453201
> 
> 
> 
> Join us...
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8600_100#post_23436642



Same here, I'll check this out this weekend hopefully..


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23453211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8730#post_23447731
> 
> 
> This has been discussed in detail earlier in this thread. If you are interested, review the discussion in the link below for a starting point. You have to work your way back from this link to find the staring point of the ULF discussion.
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/3600#post_22007127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is the discussion before other after the post you reference above?
Click to expand...





The discussion starts before that posting and lingers on after that posting.



Click on the icon located beside the posters name to see the previous posting on the topic.


----------



## dr.sound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8580#post_23425103
> 
> 
> I have to disagree wholeheartedly because AGDTDH along with Oz the Great and Powerful are both stellar in demonstrating demo worthy scenes.
> 
> 
> 
> Bass fanatics are lucky to have these 2 movies along with Looper and Judge Dredd in the past 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will about the quality of the movies, but the bass scenes are all top notch.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8580#post_23424825
> 
> 
> Whatched oz the great and powerful yesterday.. when I went to audio options it had the option for dts 7.1 nearfeild mix. What does the nearfeild mix mean? Either way it sounded very good





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8580#post_23425528
> 
> 
> Hello I watched the OZ movie and I have to say there were a few very nice LFE moments. I have to say I would like
> 
> To see some graphs on the end of the movie. Near field means the mix was mixed specifically for smaller rooms. The engineer has the speakers closer to him his head when he makes his mix.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8610#post_23430029
> 
> _Oz The Great And Powerful._ Some good bass and great surround from the DTS MA track.
> 
> 
> Ian





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8610#post_23432927
> 
> *Oz the Great and Powerful*
> 
> 
> 
> Has just possibly unseated WOTW as the new king of bass movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a great year so far for movies with bass!
> 
> 
> Post those graphs






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cruzin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8610#post_23433321
> 
> 
> I agree 100%.
> 
> 
> Two scenes in particular are simply amazing ( I wont ruin the surprise for others and say which ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Would love to see the waterfall charts.
> 
> 
> Alan





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8610#post_23432927
> 
> *Oz the Great and Powerful*
> 
> 
> 
> Has just possibly unseated WOTW as the new king of bass movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a great year so far for movies with bass!
> 
> 
> Post those graphs





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8640#post_23434236
> 
> 
> Yup! this is a reference mix that delivers big time , the off screen effects seemed very real in there sound and the dialog was outstanding and my gosh the bass, perfecto! If someone doesn't get an award for this, I'm grabbing my pitch fork



Thanks for all the kind words about the Sound Mix of

“Oz, The Great and Powerful”. It was a fun project to work on and

Sam Raimi is always a pleasure to have on “The Dub Stage”.


We mixed the movie in 7.1 and 5.1 and “Auro -3D 11.1”

It sounded amazing in Auro.

Here is a link to my facilty:

http://www.thedubstage.com/gallery/ 


Click on the link for Galleries.

The room has 37 Meyer Acheron Self Powered speakers (27,500 Watts of Power)

6 Mains – L, C, R Low, L, C, R High (behind the screen)

10 lower surrounds

10 upper surrounds

4 Voice of Gods

4 Dual 18 “ Subs

3 Dual 12” Subs for Bass management of the Surround Speaker(all 24 of them)


The “Bottom End “ sounds amazing

We don’t mix for graphs, we mix for balance and dynamics

The Blu-Ray was mixed in a nearfield situation to make sure

It translated home. We constantly listened to the “Mains” and A/B

Them to match so what you hear is the best translation to “Home” for all you guys.


Marti D. Humphrey CAS aka "dr.sound"


----------



## myav6000

Hi Dr. sound, welcome to the forum!

Your mixing facility looks amazing, thanks for sharing.

Balance and dynamics aside, I'm curious to know how low can you realistically get in your mixing room, and how good do you think of the sound in the cinemas compared to you own mix result?

Meanwhile you mentioned, "The Blu-Ray was mixed in a nearfield situation to make sure

It translated home".. does it mean that you routinely mix for cinemas and bluray respectively?

What aspect would be the most beneficial in the process?


Thanks again and pardon for my English.


Ken


----------



## jlpowell84

Yes, very cool looking studio. It would be fun to spend some time in there learning stuff!


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr.sound*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23455122
> 
> 
> 6 Mains – L, C, R Low, L, C, R High (behind the screen)
> 
> 4 Dual 18 “ Subs


Hi Marti,


Fab facility!


In this picture, I take it the row of 4 on the left are the subs. The row of three in the middle, that's the lower LCR? Do they get used much in an Auro mix? Do they get mapped to the screen LCR in a normal cinema?


Where do those speakers live in a commercial Auro cinema? Are they well in front of the screen as here or behind the screen/scrim somewhere?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr.sound*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23455122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words about the Sound Mix of
> 
> “Oz, The Great and Powerful”. It was a fun project to work on and
> 
> Sam Raimi is always a pleasure to have on “The Dub Stage”.
> 
> 
> We mixed the movie in 7.1 and 5.1 and “Auro -3D 11.1”
> 
> It sounded amazing in Auro.
> 
> Here is a link to my facilty:
> 
> http://www.thedubstage.com/gallery/
> 
> 
> Click on the link for Galleries.
> 
> The room has 37 Meyer Acheron Self Powered speakers (27,500 Watts of Power)
> 
> 6 Mains – L, C, R Low, L, C, R High (behind the screen)
> 
> 10 lower surrounds
> 
> 10 upper surrounds
> 
> 4 Voice of Gods
> 
> 4 Dual 18 “ Subs
> 
> 3 Dual 12” Subs for Bass management of the Surround Speaker(all 24 of them)
> 
> 
> The “Bottom End “ sounds amazing
> 
> We don’t mix for graphs, we mix for balance and dynamics
> 
> The Blu-Ray was mixed in a nearfield situation to make sure
> 
> It translated home. We constantly listened to the “Mains” and A/B
> 
> Them to match so what you hear is the best translation to “Home” for all you guys.
> 
> 
> Marti D. Humphrey CAS aka "dr.sound"



Maybe this will help as to what a reference in a bass movie really is







I love the choice of words "balance & dynamics" to bad you can't get this from a graph which has its part to play ,but shouldn't be the only deciding factor on what a 5 star bass movie is


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23456509
> 
> 
> With all that amazing equipment I think a few more adjustments to those sliders on the bottom right corner of the board could have made the movie much better.



I think it was fine right where they are


----------



## dr.sound

Roger,

Yes the 4 speakers nearest to you are the 4 main subs. The 3 speakers on the floor near the console are for the bass managed surrounds. Note that they are parallel

to the closest to the screen surround speakers ( low and high). The Low and high surround on the left are bass managed to the sub on the left, right surrounds

to the right sub and the" Voice of God" and rear wall surrounds are bass managed to the center sub.

When you pan around the room the bass managed surrounds have the same timbre and level and freq response as the mains.

Each speaker is EQ'd and time delayed to the mix position.

Behind the screen are 6 Mains L, C, R low and L,C. R High.

You should talk with some of your friends (John) in LA about "The Dub Stage" and how good it sounds!.


----------



## MKtheater

Please, not 5 stars because you say so. If you don't think the true 5 star bass movies have better bass then your sub is not representing them properly. There is no need to apply a filter and if they do they are keeping their equipment safe. The old mixing room with 22 sealed 18's did not use a filter and if they did I bet it was not often because they did not need to. This whole 20hz and above is crazy as that has been easy for years!


----------



## dr.sound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23456884
> 
> 
> Please, not 5 stars because you say so. If you don't think the true 5 star bass movies have better bass then your sub is not representing them properly. There is no need to apply a filter and if they do they are keeping their equipment safe. The old mixing room with 22 sealed 18's did not use a filter and if they did I bet it was not often because they did not need to. This whole 20hz and above is crazy as that has been easy for years!



MK,

Are your comments for me or ?

What "Old mixing room with 22 18's"?

My sub not representing properly?


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23456509
> 
> 
> With all that amazing equipment I think a few more adjustments to those sliders on the bottom right corner of the board could have made the movie much better.


LOL, this is the truth. It is great to have Dr Sound on board to hear what we want!!!


Welcome to the forum Dr Sound. Look forward to reading and learning from your post. I loved OZ, best soundtrack I have heard this year.


----------



## MKtheater

Sorry Dr.Sound, not you. OZ may not be a 5 star but it is close and full bandwidth so great job!


----------



## sickboy013

Anyone curious to see what the specs of the subs at the front of the dub stage, here is the link to the them.

http://www.meyersound.com/sites/default/files/x-800c_ds.pdf


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sickboy013*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23457398
> 
> 
> Anyone curious to see what the specs of the subs at the front of the dub stage, here is the link to the them.
> 
> http://www.meyersound.com/sites/default/files/x-800c_ds.pdf



Looks nice.. I wonder what would happen if you fired up a couple of those in a home


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sickboy013*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23457398
> 
> 
> Anyone curious to see what the specs of the subs at the front of the dub stage, here is the link to the them.
> 
> http://www.meyersound.com/sites/default/files/x-800c_ds.pdf



Peak spl is 136db and dynamic range is 110db.


----------



## Torqdog

I just finished watching Skyfall. There were a couple scenes that seemed to have some fairly decent ULF going on. One was the train crashing in the subway and the other was the destruction of the mansion. Has anyone run waterfalls for this movie?


----------



## ambesolman

I just figured they'd go lower than 20hz looking at the specs.


----------



## Mrkazador


Dead Man Down 2013

DTS 1536kbps

 

 

Looks like the only scene with any good bass.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23457265
> 
> 
> Sorry Dr.Sound, not you. OZ may not be a 5 star but it is close and full bandwidth so great job!



Still 5 star in my book


----------



## jlpowell84

So I just bought a groupon for Cinetopia in Beaverton, OR. One of their unique theaters has an entire Meyers sound system. They also have Dolby Atmos...


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr.sound*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23456882
> 
> 
> Roger,
> 
> Yes the 4 speakers nearest to you are the 4 main subs. The 3 speakers on the floor near the console are for the bass managed surrounds. Note that they are parallel
> 
> to the closest to the screen surround speakers ( low and high). The Low and high surround on the left are bass managed to the sub on the left, right surrounds
> 
> to the right sub and the" Voice of God" and rear wall surrounds are bass managed to the center sub.
> 
> When you pan around the room the bass managed surrounds have the same timbre and level and freq response as the mains.
> 
> Each speaker is EQ'd and time delayed to the mix position.
> 
> Behind the screen are 6 Mains L, C, R low and L,C. R High.
> 
> You should talk with some of your friends (John) in LA about "The Dub Stage" and how good it sounds!.


Thanks, Marti. That makes a lot more sense than what I was thinking.


Yes, John has effused a lot about the sound. I'll be down there next week, but not sure if there's any open time. Nothing would please me more than to meet you and hear it. Someday, though!


----------



## bsoko2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8610#post_23432927
> 
> *Oz the Great and Powerful*
> 
> 
> 
> Has just possibly unseated WOTW as the new king of bass movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a great year so far for movies with bass!
> 
> 
> Post those graphs




Wizard of Oz bass was fantastic thru my Quad Submersives! Pretty much a toss-up with War of the Worlds.


----------



## tony123

I, too, enjoyed Oz tremendously! Thanks for your work Dr. Sound. Of all you've added to this thread, this comment resonates with me most, "We don’t mix for graphs, we mix for balance and dynamics".


I'm going to get a chance to watch it a second time with company today and anxious to show off the full potential of my room!


----------



## jeremymak

dr sound,


any project will have more bass than wotw??


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23457949
> 
> 
> So I just bought a groupon for Cinetopia in Beaverton, OR. One of their unique theaters has an entire Meyers sound system. They also have Dolby Atmos...



I'd love to hear something good in Atmos


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23457508
> 
> 
> Looks nice.. I wonder what would happen if you fired up a couple of those in a home




Although they're quite nice, very nice to be perfectly clear, they're still a pair of 18s in a vented alignment. That said, they have their inherent limits,... chief among them being a steep 24dB/oct acoustic roll-off below tuning. Also, as with any vented design, the drivers quickly un-load below tune, and distortion skyrockets. So they possess significantly robust high pass filtration (within their onboard electronics) taking advantage of the port contribution, yet cut off rapidly below that.



Bottom line, they're fine for _most_ all of the effects associated with filmmaking, but not all*. Short of maybe some of Danley's products, like an array of DTS-10s (which plunge about one octave deeper than these Meyers), the only way to cover the full spectrum of the LFE spec, is via custom subs utilizing the sealed alignment. But still, examining the current major players in pro boxes, the Meyers a likely one of the best choices for these facilities if they're limited to these choices.


*(that doesn't impact the extension limit of a release however)


What would happen if you put these in a home? I've got four 18s, and four 15's in my modest, non-dedicated family room HT. I've got full extension down well into the single digits (7hz high pass), that's what happens ...











We enjoyed Oz last night, only to discover these discussions this morning. The soundtrack/effects were outstanding, very enjoyable. After the movie, we went out to walk our dog around mid-night, and enjoyed the lunar perigee, which was truly a wonderful ending to an enjoyable summer evening.



Dr. Sound, your comments and input here is welcome. Your work with Oz is commendable for sure, good stuff.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23457949
> 
> 
> So I just bought a groupon for Cinetopia in Beaverton, OR. One of their unique theaters has an entire Meyers sound system. They also have Dolby Atmos...



So, what movie are you going to watch/feel?


----------



## MKtheater

If OZ turns out to be a true 5 star movie I will be the first to say so. I have not watched it at reference yet but 10 dBs low. I know it is full bandwidth with great effects. Even the surrounds and picture are first rate.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23458499
> 
> 
> If OZ turns out to be a true 5 star movie I will be the first to say so. I have not watched it at reference yet but 10 dBs low. I know it is full bandwidth with great effects. Even the surrounds and picture are first rate.



Give us your impressions when you try it on your system MK!. Keen to hear it


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23458342
> 
> 
> Although they're quite nice, very nice to be perfectly clear, they're still a pair of 18s in a vented alignment. That said, they have their inherent limits,... chief among them being a steep 24dB/oct acoustic roll-off below tuning. Also, as with any vented design, the drivers quickly un-load below tune, and distortion skyrockets. So they possess significantly robust high pass filtration (within their onboard electronics) taking advantage of the port contribution, yet cut off rapidly below that.
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line, they're fine for _most_ all of the effects associated with filmmaking, but not all*. Short of maybe some of Danley's products, like an array of DTS-10s (which plunge about one octave deeper than these Meyers), the only way to cover the full spectrum of the LFE spec, is via custom subs utilizing the sealed alignment. But still, examining the current major players in pro boxes, the Meyers a likely one of the best choices for these facilities if they're limited to these choices.
> 
> 
> *(that doesn't impact the extension limit of a release however)
> 
> 
> What would happen if you put these in a home? I've got four 18s, and four 15's in my modest, non-dedicated family room HT. I've got full extension down well into the single digits (7hz high pass), that's what happens ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We enjoyed Oz last night, only to discover these discussions this morning. The soundtrack/effects were outstanding, very enjoyable. After the movie, we went out to walk our dog around mid-night, and enjoyed the lunar perigee, which was truly a wonderful ending to an enjoyable summer evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Sound, your comments and input here is welcome. Your work with Oz is commendable for sure, good stuff.



LOL you call that modest.. I also have a non-dedicated family room HT, on the main floor.. I had a hard time convincing my wife to get a 65" ! And 2 SVS 12" subs.. I can't even imagine your setup

















Your neighbors must love you


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr.sound*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23455122
> 
> 
> We don’t mix for graphs, we mix for balance and dynamics
> 
> 
> Marti D. Humphrey CAS aka "dr.sound"





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23456416
> 
> 
> Maybe this will help as to what a reference in a bass movie really is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the choice of words "balance & dynamics" to bad you can't get this from a graph which has its part to play ,but shouldn't be the only deciding factor on what a 5 star bass movie is





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23458056
> 
> 
> Of all you've added to this thread, this comment resonates with me most, "We don’t mix for graphs, we mix for balance and dynamics".



To clarify; balance, dynamics, clipping (if present), peak levels, average levels, center frequency, extension, composition and more, all can be "seen" with graphs and the data derived therefrom.


For those interested, OZ is up on DB. I've included my subjective take as well, FWIW, which is a rare inclusion, but this soundtrack inspired me. Max hasn't gotten around to crunching the numbers, so it isn't rated yet.


Marti,


Check the Title Block and make sure I've got it right this time.










I found OZ to be demo-quality with quite a few audio and video gems throughout. FYI, there's no filtering, the dynamics are indeed top shelf (one example shown in "the graphs" is discussed at DB), there are several unique low end sound effect creations and the surround steering is the best I've experienced.


As far as the rating, we'll have to see what max comes up with from the data, which is all numbers. But, as I mentioned at DB, if I get a subjective vote, this one is def 5 stars, a must-have for your collection. First rate work, thumbs up, hats off, etc. Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## jlpowell84

Quote:

Originally Posted by jlpowell84


So I just bought a groupon for Cinetopia in Beaverton, OR. One of their unique theaters has an entire Meyers sound system. They also have Dolby Atmos...


So, what movie are you going to watch/feel?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23458406
> 
> 
> So, what movie are you going to watch/feel?



Not sure yet. It expires in September so I have a bit. I'm thinking on a Saturday my fiancé and I will head up to Portland for a day. I'm 2 hrs south. Heck we could do it this coming sat. I want to watch two movies now, one in the Dolby Atmos and one in the Meyers sound system. There were people doing interviews on the Meyers website and their system there in Beaverton which were quite praise full. But how could you not pick Dolby Atmos? What current movie would you see if you were going?


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8790#post_23458693
> 
> 
> LOL you call that modest.. I also have a non-dedicated family room HT, on the main floor.. I had a hard time convincing my wife to get a 65" ! And 2 SVS 12" subs.. I can't even imagine your setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your neighbors must love you



I assure you, it's a modest, non-dedicated room. Relative to many of the rooms here at AVS, its quite modest. And wrt the sub system, certainly mid-pack by AVS standards.










By modest, I mean it's the family room half of an open kitchen/family room combo. It's 25'x13'x8, typical sprawling, mid-70s ranch. One sidewall is plagued with a fireplace, the other a huge, triple section, sliding glass door. The noise floor consists of various items including the refrigerator compressor, three PC work stations, etc.


It a modest room. The system on the other hand, isn't modest. It is conceived and put together to fully render the proper dynamic scale of the recorded event. To deliver reference levels, with low distortion, requires much more capability than many realize. That's beyond the scope of this discussion, but suffice it to say, delivering [email protected] LP, from the system is a very tall order. It must be approached systematically, and as always, _the quality of the playback is all about the room_. Yes, I've mitigated many of these ill effects the best I can.





Bosso, you're right, a superb experience is to be had with Oz.


Good lookin' out to all involved.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8790#post_23458754
> 
> 
> Not sure yet. It expires in September so I have a bit. I'm thinking on a Saturday my fiancé and I will head up to Portland for a day. I'm 2 hrs south. Heck we could do it this coming sat. I want to watch two movies now, one in the Dolby Atmos and one in the Meyers sound system. There were people doing interviews on the Meyers website and their system there in Beaverton which were quite praise full. But how could you not pick Dolby Atmos? What current movie would you see if you were going?



Well, there are still few more movie releases for the summer, so you should have plenty of options. I already watched Man of Steel at a StudioMovieGrill, but I'm heading downtown this week to watch it again, but this time at a Dolby Atmos theater.


----------



## dr.sound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23458032
> 
> 
> Thanks, Marti. That makes a lot more sense than what I was thinking.
> 
> 
> Yes, John has effused a lot about the sound. I'll be down there next week, but not sure if there's any open time. Nothing would please me more than to meet you and hear it. Someday, though!



Roger,

Call me at "The Dub Stage". I will make time for you. My clients on the Feature we are mixing this week are very accommodating.

Looking forward to hear from you.


----------



## dr.sound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23458342
> 
> 
> Although they're quite nice, very nice to be perfectly clear, they're still a pair of 18s in a vented alignment. That said, they have their inherent limits,... chief among them being a steep 24dB/oct acoustic roll-off below tuning. Also, as with any vented design, the drivers quickly un-load below tune, and distortion skyrockets. So they possess significantly robust high pass filtration (within their onboard electronics) taking advantage of the port contribution, yet cut off rapidly below that.
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line, they're fine for _most_ all of the effects associated with filmmaking, but not all*. Short of maybe some of Danley's products, like an array of DTS-10s (which plunge about one octave deeper than these Meyers), the only way to cover the full spectrum of the LFE spec, is via custom subs utilizing the sealed alignment. But still, examining the current major players in pro boxes, the Meyers a likely one of the best choices for these facilities if they're limited to these choices.
> 
> 
> *(that doesn't impact the extension limit of a release however)
> 
> 
> What would happen if you put these in a home? I've got four 18s, and four 15's in my modest, non-dedicated family room HT. I've got full extension down well into the single digits (7hz high pass), that's what happens ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We enjoyed Oz last night, only to discover these discussions this morning. The soundtrack/effects were outstanding, very enjoyable. After the movie, we went out to walk our dog around mid-night, and enjoyed the lunar perigee, which was truly a wonderful ending to an enjoyable summer evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Sound, your comments and input here is welcome. Your work with Oz is commendable for sure, good stuff.


*One must understand that you need to integrate and match the subs to the

WHOLE SYSTEM.*

The" Six Meyer Acheron 80" behind the screen are perfectly integrated with the X800 subs and the 24 surrounds and the 3 bass managed LFE for them.

Listening to the mains and the way the room sounds mixing all day

and well into the night sometimes is nothing short of amazing.

The clarity and detail is second to none! There is no other system to my ears that even comes close. I spent countless hours tweaking the sound to

get it right. While I understand the possibility that one possible component

MAY possibly go lower, it's the whole system that I make critical decisions on.

All of my clients leave “The Dub Stage” extremely happy.

That is our goal while Chris Jacobson and I have the times of our life playing in our

“Sonic Sandbox”!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8790#post_23458832
> 
> 
> Well, there are still few more movie releases for the summer, so you should have plenty of options. I already watched Man of Steel at a StudioMovieGrill, but I'm heading downtown this week to watch it again, but this time at a Dolby Atmos theater.



Report back on your experience for sure! MOS is most likely the one we will see. Although I am looking forward to Wolverine.


----------



## nube

It's also important to note that while the mixing stages sound good (though none that I'm aware of have the Skywalker Sound 22x18" sealed setup and capacity to do ULF [below 20hz]), mixing is not where the effects are created. The sound designers are the ones who create the bass effects that plumb the depths. As I understand it from Marc (FilmMixer), the sound mixers, following the vision of the producers, take those effects and incorporate them into the mix. They can choose to implement a HPF (for loudness wars) or not for theatrical or nearfield mixes, or both.


Oz was good, and the mix makes immersive use of all channels and has ingenious + great sounding LFE effects, but it simply doesn't have the peak or avg. amplitude on effects below 20hz like the true 5 stars. It looks like Oz's -10dB point is around 22hz via peak, and 14hz via average. It's good, but it isn't WOTW (not that many are, right?







). The problem is, you won't notice this if you don't have a system that can get to 5hz at or near reference. That includes the mixing stage. I would say that, from an extension standpoint, Oz sounds similar to Underworld: Awakening, Looper and, to a lesser extent, Flight of the Phoenix.


Thanks Marti for your valued input and insight!







I enjoyed Oz a lot more than I thought I would, and that was mostly due to the fun audio & visual experience. It's a shame the scripting/acting/direction was a stinker, but Oz actually has some rewatchability for me because of the A / V.


The only thing I could wish for more of in the sound mix is greater ULF effects to give it more visceral impact and weight. If this thing had similar 2-20hz amplitude as WOTW, we could be talking about Oz as the new champion bass movie of all time.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr.sound*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8790#post_23458937
> 
> 
> *One must understand that you need to integrate and match the subs to the
> 
> WHOLE SYSTEM.*



I entirely agree.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr.sound*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8790#post_23458937
> 
> 
> The" Six Meyer Acheron 80" behind the screen are perfectly integrated with the X800 subs and the 24 surrounds and the 3 bass managed LFE for them. Listening to the mains and the way the room sounds mixing all day and well into the night sometimes is nothing short of amazing.
> 
> The clarity and detail is second to none! There is no other system to my ears that even comes close. I spent countless hours tweaking the sound to get it right. While I understand the possibility that one possible component MAY possibly go lower, it's the whole system that I make critical decisions on.
> 
> 
> All of my clients leave “The Dub Stage” extremely happy. That is our goal while Chris Jacobson and I have the times of our life playing in our “Sonic Sandbox”!



I'm sure this system is absolutely state of the art. In no way am I suggesting otherwise, and I apologize if I in some way didn't make myself perfectly clear.



I'm fully aware of Meyer's offerings, having pointed out and recommending Acheron line and approach previously. The discussion has come up previously, and quite often really. Home enthusiasts are curious what the mix houses/dub stages utilize for the bottom octaves. They're interested in what commercial subwoofers are available to the film industry/dub stages etc,. The poster was curious what would happen if one placed those Meyer subs in a home environment. I was merely pointing out that the physics involved of the approach has it's inherent limits (a high power vented 18 is what it is).



It been brought to my attention, one previous go-to sub for the film mixing industry, were a BagEnd sealed, and extended low shelf design that approached the bottom octaves entirely differently. However effective, it's a dated design.



I understand that if an operation such as your had one off, unfamiliar names on the speaker cabinets, then maybe some clients would shy away toward a Meyer Acheron rig elsewhere. Compatibility, serviceability, standardization for Dolby specs/optimization, etc, may all be factors, I'm not sure.



I'm guessing a Meyer Acheron rig is as good as one can get, for a turn key, non-custom approach. I'm a huge fan of what John Meyer has accomplished, these Acheron boxes are superb. As with any such system, it's about the optimization to the room,... and it sounds like you're fully committed in that regard. Great stuff.



Believe me, after experiencing Oz last night, I'm a fan. Great work, no disparaging comments about that system, quite the contrary. Your room/gear looks absolutely first rate, _and most importantly_ _your work speaks for itself._ Nothing but love here.



I've mixed FOH, I've heard my share of killer studio mains, I've experienced many superb HTs as well. But I'd love to fully experience your room/system. Integrating the visual element into a superbly executed audio experience, can transport one to another level (as you well know). Hence the popularity and enthusiasm for HT.



Thanks for your efforts with Oz


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8790#post_23459172
> 
> 
> It's also important to note that while the mixing stages sound good (though none that I'm aware of have the Skywalker Sound 22x18" sealed setup and capacity to do ULF [below 20hz]), mixing is not where the effects are created. The sound designers are the ones who create the bass effects that plumb the depths. As I understand it from Marc (FilmMixer), the sound mixers, following the vision of the producers, take those effects and incorporate them into the mix. They can choose to implement a HPF (for loudness wars) or not for theatrical or nearfield mixes, or both.
> 
> 
> Oz was good, and the mix makes immersive use of all channels and has ingenious + great sounding LFE effects, but it simply doesn't have the peak or avg. amplitude on effects below 20hz like the true 5 stars. It looks like Oz's -10dB point is around 22hz via peak, and 14hz via average. It's good, but it isn't WOTW (not that many are, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The problem is, you won't notice this if you don't have a system that can get to 5hz at or near reference. That includes the mixing stage. I would say that, from an extension standpoint, Oz sounds similar to Underworld: Awakening, Looper and, to a lesser extent, Flight of the Phoenix.
> 
> 
> Thanks Marti for your valued input and insight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed Oz a lot more than I thought I would, and that was mostly due to the fun audio & visual experience. It's a shame the scripting/acting/direction was a stinker, but Oz actually has some rewatchability for me because of the A / V.
> 
> 
> The only thing I could wish for more of in the sound mix is greater ULF effects to give it more visceral impact and weight. If this thing had similar 2-20hz amplitude as WOTW, we could be talking about Oz as the new champion bass movie of all time.




Jury's still out and even those with Quad Seaton's are giving it it's due! keep in mind most have also viewed the reference list as well ! in the end its all about the sound


----------



## saprano

Are there any charts for Zero Dark Thirty? I thought the audio was good. Nothing like WOTW or TIH of course but enjoyable. The AK gun shots sounded (and felt) very tight. The ending with the helicopters caused my room to rumble like crazy. This was way below my usual listening level of -10 to -15. I only had it at -23db! It was late so i didn't want it too loud. I can't wait to watch it again at a higher level.


It's good to know i have plenty of headroom though.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8790#post_23459044
> 
> 
> Report back on your experience for sure! MOS is most likely the one we will see. Although I am looking forward to Wolverine.



Oh, yeah The Wolverine on Jul 26th is another one on my list too. Really looking forward to watch Elysium as well.


Here is the full list of movies with Dolby Atmos:

http://www.dolby.com/us/en/consumer/content/movie/release/dolby-atmos-movies.html 



Hopefully, these movies will have a really tight and deep bass for our enjoyment....cheers!


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr.sound*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23455122
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words about the Sound Mix of
> 
> “Oz, The Great and Powerful”. It was a fun project to work on and
> 
> Sam Raimi is always a pleasure to have on “The Dub Stage”.
> 
> 
> We mixed the movie in 7.1 and 5.1 and “Auro -3D 11.1”
> 
> It sounded amazing in Auro.
> 
> Here is a link to my facilty:
> 
> http://www.thedubstage.com/gallery/
> 
> 
> Click on the link for Galleries.
> 
> The room has 37 Meyer Acheron Self Powered speakers (27,500 Watts of Power)
> 
> 6 Mains – L, C, R Low, L, C, R High (behind the screen)
> 
> 10 lower surrounds
> 
> 10 upper surrounds
> 
> 4 Voice of Gods
> 
> 4 Dual 18 “ Subs
> 
> 3 Dual 12” Subs for Bass management of the Surround Speaker(all 24 of them)
> 
> 
> The “Bottom End “ sounds amazing
> *We don’t mix for graphs, we mix for balance and dynamics*
> 
> The Blu-Ray was mixed in a nearfield situation to make sure
> 
> It translated home. We constantly listened to the “Mains” and A/B
> 
> Them to match so what you hear is the best translation to “Home” for all you guys.
> 
> 
> Marti D. Humphrey CAS aka "dr.sound"



Marti,


Thanks for posting. I have yet to watch Oz myself, but based on the positive feedback from the rest of the AVS crew, I will be sure to check it out soon!


With that said, I have a question for you regarding the bold comment above. Does that comment imply that your studio does, in fact, feel that infrasound is important part of the overall experience? My next question would be... Are you consciously responsible for all of the content mixed into the movie?


I ask be cause, if you don't mix for graphs and your studio is not capable of reproducing


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8790#post_23460227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr.sound*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8760#post_23455122
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words about the Sound Mix of
> 
> “Oz, The Great and Powerful”. It was a fun project to work on and
> 
> Sam Raimi is always a pleasure to have on “The Dub Stage”.
> 
> 
> We mixed the movie in 7.1 and 5.1 and “Auro -3D 11.1”
> 
> It sounded amazing in Auro.
> 
> Here is a link to my facilty:
> 
> http://www.thedubstage.com/gallery/
> 
> 
> Click on the link for Galleries.
> 
> The room has 37 Meyer Acheron Self Powered speakers (27,500 Watts of Power)
> 
> 6 Mains – L, C, R Low, L, C, R High (behind the screen)
> 
> 10 lower surrounds
> 
> 10 upper surrounds
> 
> 4 Voice of Gods
> 
> 4 Dual 18 “ Subs
> 
> 3 Dual 12” Subs for Bass management of the Surround Speaker(all 24 of them)
> 
> 
> The “Bottom End “ sounds amazing
> *We don’t mix for graphs, we mix for balance and dynamics*
> 
> The Blu-Ray was mixed in a nearfield situation to make sure
> 
> It translated home. We constantly listened to the “Mains” and A/B
> 
> Them to match so what you hear is the best translation to “Home” for all you guys.
> 
> 
> Marti D. Humphrey CAS aka "dr.sound"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marti,
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting. I have yet to watch Oz myself, but based on the positive feedback from the rest of the AVS crew, I will be sure to check it out soon!
> 
> 
> With that said, I have a question for you regarding the bold comment above. Does that comment imply that your studio does, in fact, feel that infrasound is important part of the overall experience? My next question would be... Are you consciously responsible for all of the content mixed into the movie?
> 
> 
> I ask be cause, if you don't mix for graphs and your studio is not capable of reproducing
Click to expand...


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8790#post_23460207
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah The Wolverine on Jul 26th is another one on my list too. Really looking forward to watch Elysium as well.
> 
> 
> Here is the full list of movies with Dolby Atmos:
> 
> http://www.dolby.com/us/en/consumer/content/movie/release/dolby-atmos-movies.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, these movies will have a really tight and deep bass for our enjoyment....cheers!



Upon further investigation Dolby Atmos is at the Vancouver, WA Cinetopia location. A little further, prob worth the experience. Although I found some very good interviews of the Meyers sound systems at the Beaverton, OR location.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8790#post_23459283
> 
> 
> Jury's still out and even those with Quad Seaton's are giving it it's due! keep in mind most have also viewed the reference list as well ! in the end its all about the sound



It's pretty much what I said it was. There's a thread for measurements & objective ratings over at data-bass.com. This one's for subjective appraisals.


I enjoyed the film's mix, and it's OK to enjoy the film - isn't that pretty much what entertainment's all about? - but Oz just isn't WOTW. No amount of superlatives, hyperbole, crazy audio terminology, or gesticulation will make it so. Not from film mixers, flat-to-3hz'ers, "Quad Seaton's," or anybody else.


That sort of stuff is a large part of the reason maxmercy endeavored to develop and refine his methodology for measuring. There's a place for both. I'm glad you and I both enjoyed the movie. Time to move on.


----------



## diaz

Any TRON waterfalls?


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diaz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8790#post_23462490
> 
> 
> Any TRON waterfalls?


http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-3#entry137


----------



## osogovo


http://www.avsforum.com/t/755493/the-master-list-of-dvd-hd-dvd-blu-ray-movies-with-bass-thread-with-waterfalls/5490#post_20264148

 Tron Legacy waterfalls.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

No way in H-E-double hockey sticks OZ is even close to wotw. Is it a great Ulf movie? Yes but just not enoughofnit to rival the best of the best. I would still

L give it 4.5 though


----------



## ambesolman

Thought it felt cooler today. Realized hell must have frozen over cuz we just got Atmos in Atlanta!

Only bad part is that it's at Atlantic Station, I ******* hate Atlantic Station. Guess ill have to suck it up. Oh the things we do for our love of movies...


----------



## ambesolman

We watched Oz last night on Vudu. Thought he sound mix was great, especially the witch fight. Gonna have to get the BR. Great job!


----------



## derrickdj1

Try Jack the Giant Slayer for LFE. I was more than impressed


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8790#post_23462829
> 
> 
> Thought it felt cooler today. Realized hell must have frozen over cuz we just got Atmos in Atlanta!
> 
> Only bad part is that it's at Atlantic Station, I ******* hate Atlantic Station. Guess ill have to suck it up. Oh the things we do for our love of movies...


Really??? I did not know that....Are you talking about the Regal ( I think that is the name of the theater ) . I have not been down there in about a year or so. I need to go check that out.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8790#post_23462829
> 
> 
> Thought it felt cooler today. Realized hell must have frozen over cuz we just got Atmos in Atlanta!
> 
> Only bad part is that it's at Atlantic Station, I ******* hate Atlantic Station. Guess ill have to suck it up. Oh the things we do for our love of movies...


 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8790#post_23463003
> 
> 
> 
> Really??? I did not know that....Are you talking about the Regal ( I think that is the name of the theater ) . I have not been down there in about a year or so. I need to go check that out.


Hey neighbors I might have to check that out too. We really need to all GTG and have a GTG.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8790#post_23463013
> 
> 
> Hey neighbors I might have to check that out too. We really need to all GTG and have a GTG.


+1000!


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8790#post_23463292
> 
> 
> +1000!


I think the new Percy Jackson movie is recorded in Dolby Atmos. It comes out on August 7th. What do you guys think?


----------



## club968

I was mostly meh with the first Percy Jackson in the theater, but it's one of my favorite movies to watch with the kids at home. We've probably watched it every week since their summer break has started..


And this doesn't hurt things.....

 


I have really high hopes for the new movie. Both in Dolby Atmos and once I get it home to play on my system!


----------



## Torqdog

I finally found time to watch Oz tonight and all I can say is that I can understand what all the hoopla is about. The part in the witch fight where the electric beam cuts through the ceiling, the depth of ULF right afterwards is, to put it mildly.......wicked (pun intended). Audiofan thinks this soundtrack may be the new king of the hill and I must say........it is right up there.


I also wanted to point out that the picture quality is second to none. This movie has instantly found it's way into my top tier of reference demonstration material. Congratulations Dr. Sound.......you guys really raised the bar with this soundtrack.


----------



## jeremymak

how come the list is not updated???


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23464768
> 
> 
> how come the list is not updated???



It was last updated on 06/05/2013.


----------



## desertdome

The Art of Flight is now available at Red Box! I just went to rent it, but the power was out due to repairs from yesterday's storm.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertdome*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23465619
> 
> 
> The Art of Flight is now available at Red Box! I just went to rent it, but the power was out due to repairs from yesterday's storm.



I thought everyone on AVS owned that gem!?!?


You prob will after you rent it...


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23466035
> 
> 
> I thought everyone on AVS owned that gem!?!?
> 
> 
> You prob will after you rent it...


Not everyone, I in fact, have yet to see it


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertdome*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23465619
> 
> 
> The Art of Flight is now available at Red Box! I just went to rent it, but the power was out due to repairs from yesterday's storm.



Nice to know that. Other option (if you have a Netflix account) is to watch instantly in HD using the streaming service.


http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/70256641?strkid=1210879910_1_0&trkid=222336&movieid=70256641


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *club968*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8790#post_23464011
> 
> 
> I was mostly meh with the first Percy Jackson in the theater, but it's one of my favorite movies to watch with the kids at home. We've probably watched it every week since their summer break has started..
> 
> 
> And this doesn't hurt things.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have really high hopes for the new movie. Both in Dolby Atmos and once I get it home to play on my system!


Gotta love that climb in response from 50 hz down to about 16 hz. Very impressive to say the least.


----------



## Blu_One

Art of Flight is something else







.. I have the 3D version on the way from Australia










I just hope it's not region locked or else I'll have to modify my Oppo 103 to play it..


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23466591
> 
> 
> Art of Flight is something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I have the 3D version on the way from Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope it's not region locked or else I'll have to modify my Oppo 103 to play it..



Well, you can make a quick stop here at Atlanta and we can try it at my home...........you know.......just to make sure it works...........


----------



## mbuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23466699
> 
> 
> Well, you can make a quick stop here at Atlanta and we can try it at my home...........you know.......just to make sure it works...........



I'm new to Atlanta and working on putting my system together. Where are some good places to buy and more importantly see some systems in place? (I'd love to find a place with the BenQ W7000 and Mitsubishi 7800d)


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23466881
> 
> 
> I'm new to Atlanta and working on putting my system together. Where are some good places to buy and more importantly see some systems in place? (I'd love to find a place with the BenQ W7000 and Mitsubishi 7800d)


I'm pretty sure Danley Sound Labs is out in/near hotlanta.


Setup a tour. Life changing experience (so I've heard).


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23466928
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Danley Sound Labs is out in/near hotlanta.
> 
> 
> Setup a tour. Life changing experience (so I've heard).


I'll do that! Thanks for lookin out!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23466881
> 
> 
> I'm new to Atlanta and working on putting my system together. Where are some good places to buy and more importantly see some systems in place? (I'd love to find a place with the BenQ W7000 and Mitsubishi 7800d)



Welcome to this part of the world!


I'm fairly new to this area too, so I'm afraid I cannot provide much information on places to visit. Actually, to be honest with you, must of the gear that I have it was purchased based on reviews and/or feedback received at multiple forums. I have a Panasonic PT-AE8000U at home, so if you are interested on a demo just let me know.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23466928
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Danley Sound Labs is out in/near hotlanta.
> 
> 
> Setup a tour. Life changing experience (so I've heard).




Nice to know that..........thanks for sharing it!


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23467367
> 
> 
> I'll do that! Thanks for lookin out!



Though not practical for any HT application, you have to check out their Jericho line... Also, I hear they have the Matterhorn somewhere on the property. That would be incredible!


Take pics if you can man!


----------



## mbuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23467471
> 
> 
> Welcome to this part of the world!
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic PT-AE8000U at home, so if you are interested on a demo just let me know.
> 
> Nice to know that..........thanks for sharing it!



Thanks, moved here from Michigan a year ago and loving ATL.


I might take you up on that offer, so hard to get eyes on projectors that aren't $5-25k


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23466699
> 
> 
> Well, you can make a quick stop here at Atlanta and we can try it at my home...........you know.......just to make sure it works...........



Maybe next winter, then I'll go down to Atlanta


----------



## pitviper33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23466591
> 
> 
> Art of Flight is something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I have the 3D version on the way from Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope it's not region locked or else I'll have to modify my Oppo 103 to play it..


There's a 3D version???










Let us know whether it works!


----------



## desertdome

It is now possible to analyze the exact content on the disc in just seconds with no soundcard involved! maxmercy has been very involved in this process and has confirmed that the following procedure creates a mono wave file of all channels mixed together with the proper levels. The mono wave file can then be analyzed in Spectrum Lab.


JRiver Media Center recently added a feature called "Convert Video to Audio" that was primarily intended for converting a Blu-ray concert into individual FLAC files (or other format) for playback without video or for syncing with a handheld device. This feature also enables one to instantly convert the audio from a portion of a movie into a mono wav file that can be read by Spectrum Lab.


To easily produce mono wav files for analysis in Spectrum lab you will need a computer with Windows, a Blu-ray drive, and the following:
JRiver Media Center build 18.0.205 or newer - download from thread at top of JRiver's forum (30 day free trial and then $50)
anyDVD HD (free trial and then $124 for a lifetime license)
dtsdecoderdll.dll file from an Arcsoft TMT installation (or demo)


Install JRiver Media Center and anyDVD HD and reboot.

anyDVD HD will put an icon in the system tray. Right click it, click Settings, click Video Blu-ray, and confirm "Enable Blu-ray Support" is checked.

Copy the dtsdecoderdll.dll file to the Windows\System32 folder for Windows 32-bit or the Windows\SysWOW64 folder for Windows 64-bit. This file enables JRiver to decode DTS-HD. You can uninstall ArcSoft TMT once you have the file.


Since this is only for the purpose of producing mono wav files, I won't go into the audio and video setup in JRiver.


Open JRiver. It will start a countdown timer in the bottom left corner that lets you decide if you want it to search your computer for files or if you want to do it manually. You can stop the import from happening if you prefer.


Go to Tools > Options (or Ctrl + O) > CD, DVD, & Blu-ray > Autoplay and set Blu-ray to Nothing
 

Insert a Blu-ray. anyDVD HD will decrypt the disc and make it available in JRiver in a few seconds.

Click Drives & Devices in the left pane in JRiver and then select the Blu-ray player. The Blu-ray should show up in the right pane.

Click "Get TV & Movie Info" to bring up the dialog box and select the cover art and tag source that you prefer. I usually use TMDb.
 
 

Click "Play" under the movie to trigger the download by JRiver of LAVFilters. You need to hover your cursor over the cover art to see the Play command. Downloading the LAVFilters will only need to be done initially and when JRiver indicates in the build log that it has updated to a more recent version of LAVFilters. LAVFilters is used to decode the audio/video on the Blu-ray. After the download has finished you can stop playback.


Right Click the movie and select "Import Into Library"
 

Click Video > Movies on the left pane and you should see the Blu-ray in your library.
 

Click "Tag" under the Blu-ray and the tag action window will appear on the left.

Right click anywhere on the tag action window and select "Show All Tags"
 

Click in the Playback Range tag and enter the playback range for your clip. For example, in Transformers you would enter 1:57:00-1:57:30 for the Megatron blasts Jazz clip.
 

Right Click the Blu-ray (in the right pane) and navigate to Library Tools > Convert Format. Once selected, the Convert Format command will be available at the top of the list of commands when you right click the Blu-ray in the future.
 


In the Convert Format action window click "Convert video to audio" and select "Uncompressed Wave" from the drop down box.
 

Click Options under the Convert button and enter the directory you would like the converted file

Under Mode click "Leave original file, do not add . . . . "

In the Convert Format Options, the number of files to convert at the same time needs to be set to 1.

Check "Apply DSP"

Click the box next to DSP Settings to bring up the DSP window

Check Output Format and set the channels to "1 channel (mono)" and Mixing to JRSS
 

Check Parametric Equalizer

In Parametric Equalizer click "Add" and then select "Adjust the volume"

Set the gain to -8.44 for 5.1 audio and select just the left channel

Add another "Adjust the volume" and set to -7.90 for 7.1 audio and select just the left channel
 
*Make sure you only have -8.44 selected for a 5.1 track OR -7.9 selected for a 7.1 track.* When JRiver downmixes to mono it applies different level adjustments to 5.1 and 7.1. Both the downmix adjustment and the PEQ adjustment end up making the LFE channel -10.2 dB and all other channels -20.2 dB. This is so no clipping can occur when combining all channels during a worse case scenario (coherent sources on all channels at maximum levels). I recommend that you check the Channels tag to see if there are 6 or 8 channels present on the Blu-ray and then activate the appropriate level adjustment in Parametric Equalizer. I arranged mine so that the 5.1 adjustment is on top and the 7.1 adjustment is on the bottom.

Click the X at the top right to close the the DSP window

Click OK and then Convert

A second or two later your file will be available in its destination folder


You can change the Playback Range tag for a different clip and convert again.

If you want virtual entries in the library for multiple clips then right click the Blu-ray, navigate to Stacks > Advanced > Create Particle. Enter a name, select "Play only this range," and enter the Playback Range. You will now have another entry in the library.
 
 
 


Once you have Particles created, you can also use them to create a view of just the Particles to make a virtual playlist of demo clips.










You can also create a wav file of the entire movie. However, I recommend that you rip the disc first and then create the wav from the ripped disc. JRiver will rip Blu-rays and automatically import them into your library. It takes me between 35-60 minutes to rip a Blu-ray and another 15 minutes to convert the entire audio to a wav file.


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertdome*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23468771
> 
> 
> It is now possible to analyze the exact content on the disc in just seconds with no soundcard involved! maxmercy has been very involved in this process and has confirmed that the following procedure creates a mono wave file of all channels mixed together with the proper levels. The mono wave file can then be analyzed in Spectrum Lab.
> 
> 
> JRiver Media Center recently added a feature called "Convert Video to Audio" that was primarily intended for converting a Blu-ray concert into individual FLAC files (or other format) for playback without video or for syncing with a handheld device. This feature also enables one to instantly convert the audio from a portion of a movie into a mono wav file that can be read by Spectrum Lab.
> 
> 
> To easily produce mono wav files for analysis in Spectrum lab you will need a computer with Windows, a Blu-ray drive, and the following:
> JRiver Media Center build 18.0.205 or newer - download from thread at top of JRiver's forum (30 day free trial and then $50)
> anyDVD HD (free trial and then $124 for a lifetime license)
> dtsdecoderdll.dll file from an Arcsoft TMT installation (or demo)
> 
> 
> Install JRiver Media Center and anyDVD HD and reboot.
> 
> anyDVD HD will put an icon in the system tray. Right click it, click Settings, click Video Blu-ray, and confirm "Enable Blu-ray Support" is checked.
> 
> Copy the dtsdecoderdll.dll file to the Windows\System32 folder for Windows 32-bit or the Windows\SysWOW64 folder for Windows 64-bit. This file enables JRiver to decode DTS-HD. You can uninstall ArcSoft TMT once you have the file.
> 
> 
> Since this is only for the purpose of producing mono wav files, I won't go into the audio and video setup in JRiver.
> 
> 
> Open JRiver. It will start a countdown timer in the bottom left corner that lets you decide if you want it to search your computer for files or if you want to do it manually. You can stop the import from happening if you prefer.
> 
> 
> Go to Tools > Options (or Ctrl + O) > CD, DVD, & Blu-ray > Autoplay and set Blu-ray to Nothing
> 
> 
> Insert a Blu-ray. anyDVD HD will decrypt the disc and make it available in JRiver in a few seconds.
> 
> Click Drives & Devices in the left pane in JRiver and then select the Blu-ray player. The Blu-ray should show up in the right pane.
> 
> Click "Get TV & Movie Info" to bring up the dialog box and select the cover art and tag source that you prefer. I usually use TMDb.
> 
> 
> 
> Click "Play" under the movie to trigger the download by JRiver of LAVFilters. You need to hover your cursor over the cover art to see the Play command. Downloading the LAVFilters will only need to be done initially and when JRiver indicates in the build log that it has updated to a more recent version of LAVFilters. LAVFilters is used to decode the audio/video on the Blu-ray. After the download has finished you can stop playback.
> 
> 
> Right Click the movie and select "Import Into Library"
> 
> 
> Click Video > Movies on the left pane and you should see the Blu-ray in your library.
> 
> 
> Click "Tag" under the Blu-ray and the tag action window will appear on the left.
> 
> Right click anywhere on the tag action window and select "Show All Tags"
> 
> 
> Click in the Playback Range tag and enter the playback range for your clip. For example, in Transformers you would enter 1:57:00-1:57:30 for the Megatron blasts Jazz clip.
> 
> 
> Right Click the Blu-ray (in the right pane) and navigate to Library Tools > Convert Format. Once selected, the Convert Format command will be available at the top of the list of commands when you right click the Blu-ray in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> In the Convert Format action window click "Convert video to audio" and select "Uncompressed Wave" from the drop down box.
> 
> 
> Click Options under the Convert button and enter the directory you would like the converted file
> 
> Under Mode click "Leave original file, do not add . . . . "
> 
> In the Convert Format Options, the number of files to convert at the same time needs to be set to 1.
> 
> Check "Apply DSP"
> 
> Click the box next to DSP Settings to bring up the DSP window
> 
> Check Output Format and set the channels to "1 channel (mono)" and Mixing to JRSS
> 
> 
> Check Parametric Equalizer
> 
> In Parametric Equalizer click "Add" and then select "Adjust the volume"
> 
> Set the gain to -8.44 for 5.1 audio and select just the left channel
> 
> Add another "Adjust the volume" and set to -7.90 for 7.1 audio and select just the left channel
> 
> *Make sure you only have -8.44 selected for a 5.1 track OR -7.9 selected for a 7.1 track.* When JRiver downmixes to mono it applies different level adjustments to 5.1 and 7.1. Both the downmix adjustment and the PEQ adjustment end up making the LFE channel -10.2 dB and all other channels -20.2 dB. This is so no clipping can occur when combining all channels during a worse case scenario (coherent sources on all channels at maximum levels). I recommend that you check the Channels tag to see if there are 6 or 8 channels present on the Blu-ray and then activate the appropriate level adjustment in Parametric Equalizer. I arranged mine so that the 5.1 adjustment is on top and the 7.1 adjustment is on the bottom.
> 
> Click the X at the top right to close the the DSP window
> 
> Click OK and then Convert
> 
> A second or two later your file will be available in its destination folder
> 
> 
> You can change the Playback Range tag for a different clip and convert again.
> 
> If you want virtual entries in the library for multiple clips then right click the Blu-ray, navigate to Stacks > Advanced > Create Particle. Enter a name, select "Play only this range," and enter the Playback Range. You will now have another entry in the library.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you have Particles created, you can also use them to create a view of just the Particles to make a virtual playlist of demo clips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also create a wav file of the entire movie. However, I recommend that you rip the disc first and then create the wav from the ripped disc. JRiver will rip Blu-rays and automatically import them into your library. It takes me between 35-60 minutes to rip a Blu-ray and another 15 minutes to convert the entire audio to a wav file.



Wow, nice work DD ...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23468550
> 
> 
> There's a 3D version???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know whether it works!



Its NOT region free or I would have bought a copy months ago.







There has been some discussion on this in the projector forum, software forum and there is a thread over on bluray.com. You will need a region free player to watch this unfortunately if you are in the US. Check out posts 3950 and 3953 in this thread.........

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1434826/sony-hw50-benq-w7000-epson-5020-jvc-rs55-jvc-rs-46-jvc-rs4810-jvc-rs56-mini-shootout-2012-2013/3930#post_23169070 



Back of the box claims region A, B, C, but it is in fact region B only unfortunately. The general word of mouth has been very positive though as far as the 3d if you have a region free player to play it on. I thought about doing the mod on my Oppo 93, but not worth it since it is really the only reason I would do the mod.


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23469022
> 
> 
> Its NOT region free or I would have bought a copy months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has been some discussion on this in the projector forum, software forum and there is a thread over on bluray.com. You will need a region free player to watch this unfortunately if you are in the US. Check out posts 3950 and 3953 in this thread.........
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1434826/sony-hw50-benq-w7000-epson-5020-jvc-rs55-jvc-rs-46-jvc-rs4810-jvc-rs56-mini-shootout-2012-2013/3930#post_23169070
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the box claims region A, B, C, but it is in fact region B only unfortunately. The general word of mouth has been very positive though as far as the 3d if you have a region free player to play it on.



Wow ok, well I tried..


I might have to mod my Oppo 103 then to play it










I don't think it's that hard to do yourself







I hope not anyways..


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23469036
> 
> 
> Wow ok, well I tried..
> 
> 
> I might have to mod my Oppo 103 then to play it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's that hard to do yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not anyways..




Yeah, the mod looks extremely simple to do if you buy the mod kit. Its really not that expensive, but I just cant personally justify it for one title as there is literally nothing else I care enough about to import.




Watched MAMA on Mon night and I thought the LFE, film, PQ was very forgettable all around. Glad I rented! Certainly nothing demo worthy for LFE though.


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23469067
> 
> 
> Yeah, the mod looks extremely simple to do if you buy the mod kit. Its really not that expensive, but I just cant personally justify it for one title as there is literally nothing else I care enough about to import.



Yeah same here, I couldn't care less for BDs from other regions, except for this one of course..


There's no software that if you rip it you can remove the region lock ??


----------



## Eddie Arkadian

WHAT A THREAD!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23469415
> 
> 
> Yeah same here, I couldn't care less for BDs from other regions, except for this one of course..
> 
> 
> There's no software that if you rip it you can remove the region lock ??



Not that I know of. If you happen to come across something though, shoot me a PM and let me know about it.







I would love to see AoF in 3d!


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23469415
> 
> 
> There's no software that if you rip it you can remove the region lock ??





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23469864
> 
> 
> Not that I know of. If you happen to come across something though, shoot me a PM and let me know about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see AoF in 3d!



I thought just about any BD/DVD ripping software would do this. I know AnyDVD will do it.


----------



## Blu_One

I have DVDFab Blu-ray ripper 3D, I'll check later when I'm home.. Hopefully you're right


----------



## pennynike1

I see that Project X has been given a 5 star bass rating. Are there certain scenes that have particularly good bass in Project X? Anybody have time stamps or frequency charts of most notable scenes?


----------



## Flageborg

WOW !!!


You guys mixing the soundtrack of Die Hard 5 - release today on Bluray - have done an excellent job....just amazing










To sum it up....I'll be back....


----------



## Blu_One

Anyone know why they didn't release a Region A version of AoF 3D ??


Now I know someone said the case does say region A, but that it's actually locked and won't play. So maybe they think they've released a Region A version but actually haven't. Whether the error is on the case or in the encoding of the BD, who knows I guess..


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertdome*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23465619
> 
> 
> The Art of Flight is now available at Red Box! I just went to rent it, but the power was out due to repairs from yesterday's storm.



Great scenes, but their utter lack of respect for nature killed any tiny bit of pleasure I got in watching it.


A travesty that they so disrespect the nature they so much rely on to get rich and famous.


Punks the lot of them.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23471566
> 
> 
> Great scenes, but their utter lack of respect for nature killed any tiny bit of pleasure I got in watching it.
> 
> 
> A travesty that they so disrespect the nature they so much rely on to get rich and famous.
> 
> 
> Punks the lot of them.


Yeah, I could practically hear the mountains screaming every time a snowboarder landed hard or ground their edge in the snow.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23472055
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I could practically hear the mountains screaming every time a snowboarder landed hard or ground their edge in the snow.


Just rented it from Redbox. Will watch it later this afternoon and report back on the utter destruction of the earth.







 Well if the LFE is as good as I had read about maybe just the destruction of my house foundation.


----------



## cuzed2

Redboxed it last night and enjoyed it (although not quite enough to warrant a buy*).

My quasi-technical comments:


The video was some of the best nature eye candy I have seen!

Overall the audio soundtrack (the music mix) was quite good. *The LFE was decent, however not what I would call spectacular.


After seeing lots of pristine nature shots

I was surprised with the scene of them blowing up propane tanks with rifles ????


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23471566
> 
> 
> Great scenes, but their utter lack of respect for nature killed any tiny bit of pleasure I got in watching it.
> 
> 
> A travesty that they so disrespect the nature they so much rely on to get rich and famous.
> 
> 
> Punks the lot of them.




How in your opinion did they disrespect nature? I did not get that at all. Heli-boarding is MUCH more environmentally friendly than going to a resort that has been clear cut for trails, lifts put in and everything else unnatural that goes into creating and maintaining a typical ski/snowboard resort. I would actually argue that anyone doing what they do at their level of expertise/experience has the utmost respect for the mountain as they know from experience what the mountains are capable of at any given moment.


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23472055
> 
> 
> Yeah, I could practically hear the mountains screaming every time a snowboarder landed hard or ground their edge in the snow.



Really ??







thats heli-skiing, doesn't get any better, enjoying what nature gave us.. If they were purposely destroying stuff out there or leaving stuff behind then I'd agree..



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23472340
> 
> 
> After seeing lots of pristine nature shots
> 
> I was surprised with the scene of them blowing up propane tanks with rifles ????



These guys are probably, allegedly, high as [email protected]$k out there listening to their house music on their iPhones.. makes you do crazy stupid things I guess


----------



## myoda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23472093
> 
> 
> Just rented it from Redbox. Will watch it later this afternoon and report back on the utter destruction of the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if the LFE is as good as I had read about maybe just the destruction of my house foundation.



The best LFE was the new Dolby intro at the beginning. Scared my wife and the dog, so it was pretty effective....


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23472602
> 
> 
> Really ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats heli-skiing, doesn't get any better, enjoying what nature gave us.. If they were purposely destroying stuff out there or leaving stuff behind then I'd agree..
> 
> These guys are probably, allegedly, high as [email protected]$k out there listening to their house music on their iPhones.. makes you do crazy stupid things I guess


Guess you missed my sarcasm.


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23472956
> 
> 
> Guess you missed my sarcasm.



Oh ok, 10-4. You gotta put a wink or something for me to figure that out..


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23473355
> 
> 
> Oh ok, 10-4. You gotta put a wink or something for me to figure that out..


Will do


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23472600
> 
> 
> How in your opinion did they disrespect nature? I did not get that at all. Heli-boarding is MUCH more environmentally friendly than going to a resort that has been clear cut for trails, lifts put in and everything else unnatural that goes into creating and maintaining a typical ski/snowboard resort. I would actually argue that anyone doing what they do at their level of expertise/experience has the utmost respect for the mountain as they know from experience what the mountains are capable of at any given moment.



Except, you know...for the blowing up bunches of ****, including propane tanks, and sawing down trees with a shotgun, just to show off. Really standup guys!


Those are, in my several years experience around pro boarders and the circuit, the kind of guys who also don't care at all if they litter on the mountain. They pay people or just expect someone else to pick up after them at events and when they're being filmed. No joke. Respect is a lot different than concern.


Plus, to the other guy who argued it, they couldn't get where they went without a helicopter, so that in no way shows more respect or environmental friendliness.


I liked the cinematography and the sound mix of the movie, but a fair amount of their behavior not on the mountain was both reckless and fairly douchy.


(I write this after going on a morning hike in the Sandias where I went up with nothing but a Nalgene bottle of water, yet came down with an entire grocery shopping bag full of trash.)


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23473454
> 
> 
> Except, you know...for the blowing up bunches of ****, including propane tanks, and sawing down trees with a shotgun, just to show off. Really standup guys!
> 
> 
> Those are, in my several years experience around pro boarders and the circuit, the kind of guys who also don't care at all if they litter on the mountain. They pay people or just expect someone else to pick up after them at events and when they're being filmed. No joke. Respect is a lot different than concern.
> 
> 
> Plus, to the other guy who argued it, they couldn't get where they went without a helicopter, so that in no way shows more respect or environmental friendliness.
> 
> 
> I liked the cinematography and the sound mix of the movie, but a fair amount of their behavior not on the mountain was both reckless and fairly douchy.
> 
> 
> (I write this after going on a morning hike in the Sandias where I went up with nothing but a Nalgene bottle of water, yet came down with an entire grocery shopping bag full of trash.)



Pretty much this... Blowing up propane tanks in the forest, shooting saplings, making it awesome to make a ramp in the snow and break off branches from trees while jumping. Punks.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23473454
> 
> 
> Except, you know...for the blowing up bunches of ****, including propane tanks, and sawing down trees with a shotgun, just to show off. Really standup guys!
> 
> 
> Those are, in my several years experience around pro boarders and the circuit, the kind of guys who also don't care at all if they litter on the mountain. They pay people or just expect someone else to pick up after them at events and when they're being filmed. No joke. Respect is a lot different than concern.
> 
> 
> Plus, to the other guy who argued it, they couldn't get where they went without a helicopter, so that in no way shows more respect or environmental friendliness.
> 
> 
> I liked the cinematography and the sound mix of the movie, but a fair amount of their behavior not on the mountain was both reckless and fairly douchy.
> 
> 
> (I write this after going on a morning hike in the Sandias where I went up with nothing but a Nalgene bottle of water, yet came down with an entire grocery shopping bag full of trash.)



Pretty much this... Blowing up propane tanks in the forest, shooting saplings, making it awesome to make a ramp in the snow and break off branches from trees while jumping. Punks.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23473454
> 
> 
> Except, you know...for the blowing up bunches of ****, including propane tanks, and sawing down trees with a shotgun, just to show off. Really standup guys!
> 
> 
> Those are, in my several years experience around pro boarders and the circuit, the kind of guys who also don't care at all if they litter on the mountain. They pay people or just expect someone else to pick up after them at events and when they're being filmed. No joke. Respect is a lot different than concern.
> 
> 
> Plus, to the other guy who argued it, they couldn't get where they went without a helicopter, so that in no way shows more respect or environmental friendliness.
> 
> 
> I liked the cinematography and the sound mix of the movie, but a fair amount of their behavior not on the mountain was both reckless and fairly douchy.
> 
> (I write this after going on a morning hike in the Sandias where I went up with nothing but a Nalgene bottle of water, yet came down with an entire grocery shopping bag full of trash.)




I am all about respect for nature and leave no trace and so on and so forth as I have spent many hours in the wilderness growing up in Colorado, living/working in Big Sky Montana, doing a semester long outward bound trip in college, countless hiking trips, etc.......... and I still fail to see any major issue or any harm done in this film. Whatever.......its a group of extreme boarders having fun together in the hills, and nothing they did was worth calling out the environmental/moral police. Its not like they are leaving all their trash on the hill, purposely leaving gear littered behind, etc...........there was nothing in the film suggesting anything like that at which point I could see your point. My perspective was very different than yours, but lets just leave it at that. I did not sense a disrespectful vibe from this film in general, and like I said was just the opposite. You don't agree, fine. Lets move on.......



Just rented Oz from RedBox and am looking forward to checking it out in a bit after all the positive word of mouth here and at DB.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8790#post_23460207
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah The Wolverine on Jul 26th is another one on my list too. Really looking forward to watch Elysium as well. Here is the full list of movies with Dolby Atmos: http://www.dolby.com/us/en/consumer/content/movie/release/dolby-atmos-movies.html
> 
> 
> Hopefully, these movies will have a really tight and deep bass for our enjoyment....cheers!



If only they could show them in 2D, I am sick and tired of 3D!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23473651
> 
> 
> If only they could show them in 2D, I am sick and tired of 3D!



That is interesting. The movie theaters that I frequently visit always offer 2D and 3D presentations. I guess..........lucky me. At least that was the case for the recent movies that we watched with my family, including MoS - 3D for the first viewing, but the next one is going to be in 2D...........


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23473630
> 
> 
> I am all about respect for nature and leave no trace and so on and so forth as I have spent many hours in the wilderness growing up in Colorado, living/working in Big Sky Montana, doing a semester long outward bound trip in college, countless hiking trips, etc.......... and I still fail to see any major issue or any harm done in this film. Whatever.......its a group of extreme boarders having fun together in the hills, and nothing they did was worth calling out the environmental/moral police. Its not like they are leaving all their trash on the hill, purposely leaving gear littered behind, etc...........there was nothing in the film suggesting anything like that at which point I could see your point. My perspective was very different than yours, but lets just leave it at that. I did not sense a disrespectful vibe from this film in general, and like I said was just the opposite. You don't agree, fine. Lets move on......:



Yeah, I'm no huge environmentalist, but I thought I'd mention that, having intimate knowledge of pro boarders, many of the guys in that movie display the exact same behavior as the folks I used to know, and that is pretty douchy/disdainful towards everything, including the environment. Some call it boys having fun. Others call it something else. As you said, moving on...


Oz is good. I think you'll enjoy it if your system can do 20hz cleanly and with authority.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23473970
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm no huge environmentalist, but I thought I'd mention that, having intimate knowledge of pro boarders, many of the guys in that movie display the exact same behavior as the folks I used to know, and that is pretty douchy/disdainful towards everything, including the environment. Some call it boys having fun. Others call it something else. As you said, moving on...
> 
> 
> Oz is good. I think you'll enjoy it if your system can do 20hz cleanly and with authority.


Give it a rest, I'm certain these are professional athletes being paid and sponsored by Redbull and would make the guess they cleaned up after themselves. Just because they used a gun instead of a saw to chopped down pine trees that have been chopped down for ages by the local natives does not make them punks. The low end on this flick was great.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23474001
> 
> 
> Give it a rest, I'm certain these are professional athletes being paid and sponsored by Redbull and would make the guess they cleaned up after themselves. Just because they used a gun instead of a saw to chopped down pine trees that have been chopped down for ages by the local natives does not make them punks. The low end on this flick was great.



Take your own advice, chief. I said I was moving on...


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23474017
> 
> 
> 
> Take your own advice, chief. I said I was moving on...


Will do.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23474001
> 
> 
> Give it a rest, I'm certain these are professional athletes being paid and sponsored by Redbull and would make the guess they cleaned up after themselves. Just because they used a gun instead of a saw to chopped down pine trees that have been chopped down for ages by the local natives does not make them punks. The low end on this flick was great.



Yup. Not to mention they did not just shoot it down for no reason. They used these dead or near dead trees for a fire on their property. The propane tank was obviously picked up and at worst melted a little snow, so no harm done. As far as the branches that were broken off, they were all dead anyway from what I remember so again, a non issue IMO.


I just find it fascinating that after watching this whole film that these few questionable negatives are what people choose to focus on. Every time I watch this disc it makes me want to go out and enjoy the mountains and get back into riding or go hiking or some form of mountain fun/appreciation. I thought this disc captured the spirit of riding and the hills beautifully above all else.







To me it felt like a promo piece for nature in general and the mountains in particular.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23473970
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm no huge environmentalist, but I thought I'd mention that, having intimate knowledge of pro boarders, many of the guys in that movie display the exact same behavior as the folks I used to know, and that is pretty douchy/disdainful towards everything, including the environment. Some call it boys having fun. Others call it something else. As you said, moving on...
> 
> 
> Oz is good. I think you'll enjoy it if your system can do 20hz cleanly and with authority.



This will be my last comment I promise..........I just have to disagree with you to a point. I lived, worked and rode with a lot of hard core riders when I was in Big Sky some of whom were "pro" or ex pro and these guys come in all flavors, not just the stereotypical type you allude to. I know the type you speak of and they are not all that way. Having said that, I did not find anything "douchy" with the AoF boys, but what warrants that type of label is obviously subjective.


I am good to a bit below 20hz with my PB13s' and my BKs are good to single digits so that should be good enough for Oz from the looks of it.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23474093
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Not to mention they did not just shoot it down for no reason. They used these dead or near dead trees for a fire on their property. The propane tank was obviously picked up and at worst melted a little snow, so no harm done. As far as the branches that were broken off, they were all dead anyway from what I remember so again, a non issue IMO.
> 
> 
> I just find it fascinating that after watching this whole film that these few questionable negatives are what people choose to focus on. Every time I watch this disc it makes me want to go out and enjoy the mountains and get back into riding or go hiking or some form of mountain fun/appreciation. I thought this disc captured the spirit of riding and the hills beautifully above all else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me it felt like a promo piece for nature in general and the mountains in particular.
> 
> This will be my last comment I promise..........I just have to disagree with you to a point. I lived, worked and rode with a lot of hard core riders when I was in Big Sky some of whom were "pro" or ex pro and these guys come in all flavors, not just the stereotypical type you allude to. I know the type you speak of and they are not all that way. Having said that, I did not find anything "douchy" with the AoF boys, but what warrants that type of label is obviously subjective.
> 
> 
> I am good to a bit below 20hz with my PB13s' and my BKs are good to single digits so that should be good enough for Oz from the looks of it.


There was a couple of moments that the soundtrack dropped below 20. At least that was felt in my room with the three ULS-15s. Even the wife commented after the show that we should get this for future viewing. But every time I check on Amazon they are asking north of $25.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23474144
> 
> 
> There was a couple of moments that the soundtrack dropped below 20. At least that was felt in my room with the three ULS-15s. Even the wife commented after the show that we should get this for future viewing. But every time I check on Amazon they are asking north of $25.



Oh...c'mon that is nothing for you....










Go ahead buy two, and then you can give me one as my early birthday's present.........


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23474196
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...c'mon that is nothing for you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead buy two, and then you can give me one as my early birthday's present.........


Haha buddy. You know me over on that other forum. I tend to be a cheap skate regarding buying BDs.







 So I'll wait for you to buy me a copy.


----------



## popalock

Chopper stuntin... What what!


Been enjoying everyone's comments on The AOF.


I just have to say... The way they shred the nar is criminal. The lot of them should be locked up.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23474380 Haha buddy. You know me over on that other forum. I tend to be a cheap skate regarding buying BDs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll wait for you to buy me a copy.


Agree I buy mine when they are less than $10, rent them first :0

 

My collection is now over 560 BD


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23476637
> 
> 
> Agree I buy mine when they are less than $10, rent them first :0
> 
> 
> My collection is now over 560 BD



Same here, must be under $10 to even consider unless its something I really need


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr.sound*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8790#post_23458894
> 
> 
> Roger,
> 
> Call me at "The Dub Stage". I will make time for you. My clients on the Feature we are mixing this week are very accommodating. Looking forward to hear from you.


I visited The Dub Stage yesterday. As my comments are O/T for this thread, I *posted them here* .


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820#post_23470132
> 
> 
> WOW !!!
> 
> 
> You guys mixing the soundtrack of Die Hard 5 - release today on Bluray - have done an excellent job....just amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To sum it up....I'll be back....



Die Hard 5 - Chapter 9


Daddy driving Mercedes....


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23476886
> 
> 
> Same here, must be under $10 to even consider unless its something I really need


+1

Though I must say that this thread in particular has found me buying stuff for too much money only because it comes so highly recommended. Oz, The Great and Powerful was the latest blu to find me going beyond my limit.


----------



## Flageborg

Die Hard 5 - Chapter 16


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23477458
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Though I must say that this thread in particular has found me buying stuff for too much money only because it comes so highly recommended. Oz, The Great and Powerful was the latest blu to find me going beyond my limit.



Very true, and buying a bunch of BDs only for a few specific scenes.. I tend to stay away from that as well.


There's a bunch of free BD demo discs available here on AVS.. much better than buying all those BDs.. although I'll still get the ones I want for the actual film as a whole, not just those demo scenes..


----------



## nube

Flageborg: you're still clipped, so every one of your graphs looks like the movie has more potent bass than it actually does.


Back to bass in movies, Jack the Giant Slayer was decent, with a fair number of bass scenes high in the range, but definitely not like what you'd expect with giants running around during half of the movie - almost no high amplitude ULF. A lackluster movie, too.


Rise of the Guardians was a disappointment. Not much here at all. Very boring movie, too. Took three tries to get through the movie.


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23477822
> 
> 
> Flageborg: you're still clipped.


How can one tell clipping from hard limiting in that graph?


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23478080
> 
> 
> How can one tell clipping from hard limiting in that graph?



Nearly all of his graphs exhibit a straight line maximum on the amplitude portion of the measurement on the right. Almost no movies should experience this behavior. There have been about a hundred posts on this phenomenon in this thread.


Also, his graphs always show hotter (and, thus, more) bass content than anybody else's graphs, especially those who conscientiously calibrate to avoid clipping.


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23478223
> 
> 
> Nearly all of his graphs exhibit a straight line maximum on the amplitude portion of the measurement on the right. Almost no movies should experience this behavior. There have been about a hundred posts on this phenomenon in this thread.
> 
> 
> Also, his graphs always show hotter (and, thus, more) bass content than anybody else's graphs, especially those who conscientiously calibrate to avoid clipping.


Well, that may all be true. But seeing as how Die Hard was extremely loud, the only way to do that is with a peak limiter in the path. It might be involved in how these plots look. Or not...


----------



## steve nn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23477822
> 
> 
> Flageborg: you're still clipped, so every one of your graphs looks like the movie has more potent bass than it actually does.
> 
> 
> Back to bass in movies, Jack the Giant Slayer was decent, with a fair number of bass scenes high in the range, but definitely not like what you'd expect with giants running around during half of the movie - almost no high amplitude ULF. A lackluster movie, too.
> 
> 
> Rise of the Guardians was a disappointment. Not much here at all. Very boring movie, too. Took three tries to get through the movie.



Yeah I fell asleep. I was expecting much more bass and they had many great opportunities to incorporate some great bass content. Yeah there was some, but not what one would expect! Maybe the disk is better, but I’ll never know. Jack was a let-down in short... imo


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23477822
> 
> 
> Flageborg: you're still clipped, so every one of your graphs looks like the movie has more potent bass than it actually does.



Thank you, but what about this recording? Clipped or not? More bass than actually?

(Ref.: http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-49#entry1254 )


----------



## asere

Does Mama have good LFE?


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23479728
> 
> 
> Does Mama have good LFE?


 

Nothing worth posting if I remember right.


----------



## newc33

I'd say Momma had pretty good bass for a horror. Nothing crazy but above average I'd say in the horror department. Pretty creepy to. I ran my sub 2-3 DB hot to put a little extra umph in it.


----------



## wth718

I can't wait to see the graphs/numbers on Olympus Has Fallen, but I think we have a legit 5 star contender on out hands.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23480263
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the graphs/numbers on Olympus Has Fallen, but I think we have a legit 5 star contender on out hands.



I will check out this movie tonight.


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23480347
> 
> 
> I will check out this movie tonight.




lets see then


----------



## Mrkazador


Olympus Has Fallen 2013

DTS 1536kbps


----------



## jeremymak

OHF has at least 4.5 stars


----------



## club968

Wow, can't wait to watch that one when its out on bluray! The story definitely turned out to be better than I expected the first time I saw it. Entertaining to say the least. All the low frequency stuff will ad to the enjoyment.


----------



## Metalbender

Now that is some chedar


----------



## buddhamus

Fark, those graphs look intense lol...gonna check out this beast lol


----------



## wth718

I'm curious to see what the objective numbers show, but it seems to lack a BIT of the mid/upper bass that the true 5 star ones have. Either way, this is demo-worthy stuff, no doubt.


----------



## buddhamus

Watched Man of Steel twice so far and enjoyed it even more the second time around..........best action movie released so far. Iron Man 3 was the biggest let down for me this year.


Now I'm hoping Man of Steel is not filtered but chances are is that it will be...............mainly because I tracked down the studio who is doing the sound on the movie.......................Soundworks Collection.


Look on their site and most of those movies they have made have all been filtered with bass...with the exception of TRON Legacy and a small few....god knows how those got past lol. They even did The Hobbit, which was an absolute piece of **** in the bass LFE department and I posted my comments here. Maybe it's certain people that work on the movies put the filter in as some movies have the filter and some don't?....Hmmmm..


scroll down and post your comments. My comment is under the name "Kevin" lol.....I whinged about The Hobbit's soundtrack lol.

http://soundworkscollection.com/videos/the-sound-of-man-of-steel 


This filtering of Bass ******** is starting to get on my nerves, just thought I would post my little rant here and add something to the community of bass heads lol.


Cheers,


----------



## cr136124

^^^^


+ 1000


I left a comment too as "NoLFE_FilterPlease"


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23481853
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> + 1000
> 
> 
> I left a comment too as "NoLFE_FilterPlease"



Maybe if we got a lot of ppl spamming their comment sections, maybe they might listen lol.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23481716
> 
> 
> Watched Man of Steel twice so far and enjoyed it even more the second time around..........best action movie released so far. Iron Man 3 was the biggest let down for me this year.
> 
> 
> Now I'm hoping Man of Steel is not filtered but chances are is that it will be...............mainly because I tracked down the studio who is doing the sound on the movie.......................Soundworks Collection.
> 
> 
> Look on their site and most of those movies they have made have all been filtered with bass...with the exception of TRON Legacy and a small few....god knows how those got past lol. They even did The Hobbit, which was an absolute piece of **** in the bass LFE department and I posted my comments here. Maybe it's certain people that work on the movies put the filter in as some movies have the filter and some don't?....Hmmmm..
> 
> 
> scroll down and post your comments. My comment is under the name "Kevin" lol.....I whinged about The Hobbit's soundtrack lol.
> 
> http://soundworkscollection.com/videos/the-sound-of-man-of-steel
> 
> 
> This filtering of Bass ******** is starting to get on my nerves, just thought I would post my little rant here and add something to the community of bass heads lol.
> 
> 
> Cheers,



You are really off bass here (see what I did here..)


Soundworks Collection is not involved with audio production for films in anyway. He is a journalist running a website that highlights all things sound for film.


Man Of Steel was supervised by Scott Hecker (who has done all of ZS's films except LOTG) and mixed at Warner Brother by Chris Jenkins and Frank Montano (again long time ZS collaborators.)


There is no practical reason that an authoring house would filter LFE... what you are seeing 99% of the time is the result of how the soundtrack was created from the get go, not some grand conspiracy to rob you of LFE...


What would be the point in ever filtering the audio for HT vs. theatrical....


Please don't disparage Michael Coleman and Soundworks without knowing what you are talking about... he does great work, and it's really a nice way for film sound professionals to get their work recognized.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23481939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23481716
> 
> 
> Watched Man of Steel twice so far and enjoyed it even more the second time around..........best action movie released so far. Iron Man 3 was the biggest let down for me this year.
> 
> 
> Now I'm hoping Man of Steel is not filtered but chances are is that it will be...............mainly because I tracked down the studio who is doing the sound on the movie.......................Soundworks Collection.
> 
> 
> Look on their site and most of those movies they have made have all been filtered with bass...with the exception of TRON Legacy and a small few....god knows how those got past lol. They even did The Hobbit, which was an absolute piece of **** in the bass LFE department and I posted my comments here. Maybe it's certain people that work on the movies put the filter in as some movies have the filter and some don't?....Hmmmm..
> 
> 
> scroll down and post your comments. My comment is under the name "Kevin" lol.....I whinged about The Hobbit's soundtrack lol.
> 
> http://soundworkscollection.com/videos/the-sound-of-man-of-steel
> 
> 
> This filtering of Bass ******** is starting to get on my nerves, just thought I would post my little rant here and add something to the community of bass heads lol.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are really off bass here (see what I did here..)
> 
> 
> Soundworks Collection is not involved with audio production for films in anyway. He is a journalist running a website that highlights all things sound for film.
> 
> 
> Man Of Steel was supervised by Scott Hecker (who has done all of ZS's films except LOTG) and mixed at Warner Brother by Chris Jenkins and Frank Montano (again long time ZS collaborators.)
> 
> 
> There is no practical reason that an authoring house would filter LFE... what you are seeing 99% of the time is the result of how the soundtrack was created from the get go, not some grand conspiracy to rob you of LFE...
> 
> 
> What would be the point in ever filtering the audio for HT vs. theatrical....
> 
> 
> Please don't disparage Michael Coleman and Soundworks without knowing what you are talking about... he does great work, and it's really a nice way for film sound professionals to get their work recognized.
Click to expand...


Sounds like buddhamus has had a bit of a Roseannadanna moment...


----------



## caloyzki

Hi guys what is the proper position of the subwoofer, it should be facing to the listener or it doesn't matter where the sub is facing?


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23482596
> 
> 
> Hi guys what is the proper position of the subwoofer, it should be facing to the listener or it doesn't matter where the sub is facing?



Bass is omni directional so it is irrelevant whether the sub faces away or towards you. That doesn't mean positioning won't change the FR though. I've seen shifts as small as a few inches make noticeable differences at the LP.


----------



## Mrkazador

Doesn't matter, it should be placed where it gives the best freq response.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23481939
> 
> 
> You are really off bass here (see what I did here..)
> 
> 
> Soundworks Collection is not involved with audio production for films in anyway. He is a journalist running a website that highlights all things sound for film.
> 
> 
> Man Of Steel was supervised by Scott Hecker (who has done all of ZS's films except LOTG) and mixed at Warner Brother by Chris Jenkins and Frank Montano (again long time ZS collaborators.)
> 
> 
> There is no practical reason that an authoring house would filter LFE... what you are seeing 99% of the time is the result of how the soundtrack was created from the get go, not some grand conspiracy to rob you of LFE...
> 
> 
> What would be the point in ever filtering the audio for HT vs. theatrical....
> 
> 
> Please don't disparage Michael Coleman and Soundworks without knowing what you are talking about... he does great work, and it's really a nice way for film sound professionals to get their work recognized.


I was wondering when somebody would chime in with a legitimate reason for the infamous missing LFE.


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23482677
> 
> 
> Bass is omni directional so it is irrelevant whether the sub faces away or towards you. That doesn't mean positioning won't change the FR though. I've seen shifts as small as a few inches make noticeable differences at the LP.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23482678
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter, it should be placed where it gives the best freq response.


Thanks guys. I will try to not having the sub at the listening position and we'll see how it sounds..


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23482596
> 
> 
> Hi guys what is the proper position of the subwoofer, it should be facing to the listener or it doesn't matter where the sub is facing?


It depends on where you put it. IME, with my sub in a corner taking advantage of room gain I found that flipping it around to where it faces the corner gave me a slightly smoother FR and raised the level from 4 to 6 db. Part of that could simply be attributed to the fact that the driver and port are now 26 inches closer to the corner (sub depth dimension). I have the front firing FV15HP.


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8910#post_23482811
> 
> 
> It depends on where you put it. IME, with my sub in the corner taking advantage of room gain I found that flipping it around to where it faces the corner gave me a slightly smoother FR and raised the level from 4 to 6 db. Part of that could simply be attributed to the fact that the driver and port are now 26 inches closer to the corner (sub depth dimension). I have the front firing FV15HP.



That's interesting, I might try flipping 1 or 2 of my SVS, both corner placement.


----------



## caloyzki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8910#post_23482811
> 
> 
> It depends on where you put it. IME, with my sub in a corner taking advantage of room gain I found that flipping it around to where it faces the corner gave me a slightly smoother FR and raised the level from 4 to 6 db. Part of that could simply be attributed to the fact that the driver and port are now 26 inches closer to the corner (sub depth dimension). I have the front firing FV15HP.



can you please show me a picture of how youre subwoofer facing? so that i will get an idea how am i gonna place mine. thanks hope you post a pic. thanks


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23481939
> 
> 
> You are really off bass here (see what I did here..)
> 
> 
> Soundworks Collection is not involved with audio production for films in anyway. He is a journalist running a website that highlights all things sound for film.
> 
> 
> Man Of Steel was supervised by Scott Hecker (who has done all of ZS's films except LOTG) and mixed at Warner Brother by Chris Jenkins and Frank Montano (again long time ZS collaborators.)
> 
> 
> There is no practical reason that an authoring house would filter LFE... what you are seeing 99% of the time is the result of how the soundtrack was created from the get go, not some grand conspiracy to rob you of LFE...
> 
> 
> What would be the point in ever filtering the audio for HT vs. theatrical....
> 
> 
> Please don't disparage Michael Coleman and Soundworks without knowing what you are talking about... he does great work, and it's really a nice way for film sound professionals to get their work recognized.



I see what you did there! LOL!.


Thanks for clarification!...I stand corrected. It just sucks we have to put up with sub par LFE in some big budget movies lately...biggest dissapointment was The Hobbit and The Avengers.


What is the reason for making the soundtracks like this from the get go?


Cheers,


----------



## nube

Mrkazador:


Thanks so much for the graphs of Olympus Has Fallen. While I'm not sure about the movie's overall rating (guessing a 4.75-5), the scene with the Washington Monument may be the hottest ULF sequence I've seen sustained in any movie to date.


In case anyone wants to review it for themselves, the scene's exact timestamps are:


26:55 - 27:16 *Olympus Has Fallen* (Washington Monument scene)


Just be careful. I can see this scene bottoming out a lot of inadequately protected systems and/or drivers. You've been warned.


Flageborg:


I have no idea what you're getting at. The Hitchhiker's graph you quoted has absolutely nothing to do with, nor any relation to, your system. Why did you even bring it up?


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caloyzki*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8910#post_23483016
> 
> 
> can you please show me a picture of how youre subwoofer facing? so that i will get an idea how am i gonna place mine. thanks hope you post a pic. thanks


I could but since every room is different, it wouldn't do you much good. My room is rather large (24 x 24 x 10) and it's a difficult room to say the least. I have my FV15HP about 5 feet out from the right corner and it is positioned equally between the front and right wall. Again, the front of the sub is facing the corner which means of course that the control panel on the amplifier is facing out towards the LP. Definitely not a WAF position but there are certain things that just have to be over-ruled.





















Fortunately, my wife is VERY understanding.


What I would suggest is, if possible, move your sub approx 3 to 4 feet out from one of the two front corners and play around a bit. It really helps to have a sine wave test tone cd or download and an SPL meter. I spent many countless hours moving the sub to various locations throughout the room, playing test tones and analyzing the data. There were spots where the sub actually responded slightly better but were impractical due to location. The corner location was very close to the best and that is where it rests


Most every room has tradeoffs and mine is no exception. Good luck


BTW; *here's* a link to a good sine wave test tone download that is free.


----------



## Torqdog

^^^ I just wanted to add that to help facilitate moving your sub around, go to the local hardware store and get yourself some of those furniture sliders to put under the feet. There is no way I would have been able to move my 125lb Rythmik sub all over the room without them.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8910#post_23483600
> 
> 
> Flageborg:
> 
> I have no idea what you're getting at. The Hitchhiker's graph you quoted has absolutely nothing to do with, nor any relation to, your system. Why did you even bring it up?



Nice to see you post a waterfall. I just wanted your comments, like you do for others. Why don't you post some more waterfalls?


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8910#post_23483600
> 
> 
> Mrkazador:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the graphs of Olympus Has Fallen. While I'm not sure about the movie's overall rating (guessing a 4.75-5), the scene with the Washington Monument may be the hottest ULF sequence I've seen sustained in any movie to date.
> 
> 
> In case anyone wants to review it for themselves, the scene's exact timestamps are:
> 
> 
> 26:55 - 27:16 *Olympus Has Fallen* (Washington Monument scene)
> 
> 
> Just be careful. I can see this scene bottoming out a lot of inadequately protected systems and/or drivers. You've been warned.



100% agreed. One of only a couple of scenes that havr clipped my amp at my typical playback levels, the other 2 being TIH Hulk cop car scene and the final dragon crash scene from HTTYD. Crazy.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8910#post_23483633
> 
> 
> I could but since every room is different, it wouldn't do you much good. My room is rather large (24 x 24 x 10) and it's a difficult room to say the least. I have my FV15HP about 5 feet out from the right corner and it is positioned equally between the front and right wall. Again, the front of the sub is facing the corner which means of course that the control panel on the amplifier is facing out towards the LP. Definitely not a WAF position but there are certain things that just have to be over-ruled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, my wife is VERY understanding.
> 
> 
> What I would suggest is, if possible, move your sub approx 3 to 4 feet out from one of the two front corners and play around a bit. It really helps to have a sine wave test tone cd or download and an SPL meter. I spent many countless hours moving the sub to various locations throughout the room, playing test tones and analyzing the data. There were spots where the sub actually responded slightly better but were impractical due to location. The corner location was very close to the best and that is where it rests
> 
> 
> Most every room has tradeoffs and mine is no exception. Good luck
> 
> 
> BTW; *here's* a link to a good sine wave test tone download that is free.


I assume you had already tried sub facing the main LP and prefer facing corner instead. I like the feeling of the air blowing my feet having the front ports facing me on my FV 15HP.


----------



## McStyvie

Holy crap! Can't wait to watch OHF!!!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23477458 +1 Though I must say that this thread in particular has found me buying stuff for too much money only because it comes so highly recommended. Oz, The Great and Powerful was the latest blu to find me going beyond my limit.


Should be down in November TG, for now I will rent it


----------



## hockeynut

Just watched *Wrath of the Titans* last night. Wow! Definitely deserves that 5 star rating. I didn't know it was on the list. So this movie caught me by suprise.


----------



## myav6000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23480859
> 
> Olympus Has Fallen 2013
> 
> DTS 1536kbps



Thanks for providing the captures. It's interesting that these potent LF moments are mostly under 30Hz, as I understand most of the ciniemas have hard time faithfully reproducing. Since I havn't had the chance to see it I'm intrigued by the overall experience for this seemingly ULF weighing soundtrack. Also curious to know what the sound designer and director were aiming for.


----------



## spidey.joe80

I just watched the monument scene from Olympus has fallen (26:24-27:22)

Mrkazador I have reason to believe your graphs are 10hz too deep. Either that or my BDrip was filtered at 30hz. Trying another source.

Second source also filtered at 30hz.

 


Is someone who listened to this scene able to confirm the strong 20hz content? I suppose its possible both my rips were filtered but I think this is unlikely.


----------



## Mrkazador

That's weird... I have tested using a calibration DVD and if I remember correctly, I'm flat to 7hz.


I'll check later tonight that everything is alright on my end.


----------



## mbuck

Any thoughts on Paradigm's DSP-3200?


This quote my attention:


"What’s special about the DSP-3200 is easy to miss unless you spot the USB port on the back panel. That little port lets this sub get its marching orders from Paradigm’s Perfect Bass Kit (PBK-1). This is a $99 option, but skimping would be a serious mistake. With the PBK, you can tune the sub to compensate for flaws in room acoustics: specifically, the bass unevenness that occurs in a high percentage of real-life home environments."


Thoughts?


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8910#post_23487289
> 
> 
> I just watched the monument scene from Olympus has fallen (26:24-27:22)
> 
> Mrkazador I have reason to believe your graphs are 10hz too deep. Either that or my BDrip was filtered at 30hz. Trying another source.
> 
> Second source also filtered at 30hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is someone who listened to this scene able to confirm the strong 20hz content? I suppose its possible both my rips were filtered but I think this is unlikely.



Absolutely has sub 20Hz content. My Buttkicker got a good workout.


----------



## spidey.joe80

Appologies Mrkazador. Just tried a third source which has the full content. I'm shocked someone took the time to filter those rips. prolly the mpaa









Gonna go watch this beast now.


----------



## Mrkazador

Forget the MPAA, watch out for the NSA!


----------



## asere

I know this has been discussed before but I wanted to know what is the best way to watch movies with low frequencies like when the drop to 20hz or so and not have more issues with Tinnitus. I was told to keep it moderate to low volume but is it ok to listen to the low frequencies when they spike?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8910#post_23487956
> 
> 
> I know this has been discussed before but I wanted to know what is the best way to watch movies with low frequencies like when the drop to 20hz or so and not have more issues with Tinnitus. I was told to keep it moderate to low volume but is it ok to listen to the low frequencies when they spike?



I thought its mostly all high frequencies. I have read you can listen to bass with virtually no issues as it doesn't cause hearing loss but rather the loud 1k-3k that cause loss. Somebody who knows chime in


----------



## MKtheater

The low frequencies could damage your ears, think being under water too deep, but this happens at very high spl's that we won't achieve.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8910#post_23489142
> 
> 
> The low frequencies could damage your ears, think being under water too deep, but this happens at very high spl's that we won't achieve.



How high spl level? 110 and over?


----------



## cuzed2

FWIW:


We recently saw the "Man of Steel" at a local IMAX cinema.

I hope what we experienced is NOT the norm for IMAX theaters >>> the volume was cranked to near the point of pain.

This is the 2nd time I have experienced excessive volume at an IMAX. Also the last time; in the future I will be bringing some form of hearing protection as a "just-in-case" IMAX measure next time.


However that said: I'm thinking the Man of Steel on Blu Ray has got the potential to be a 5.0 . I hope filtering does not come into play!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8910#post_23489156
> 
> 
> How high spl level? 110 and over?



Much higher


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8910#post_23489156
> 
> 
> How high spl level? 110 and over?



Higher than this....for hours - no problem with frequencies below 100Hz

 



Confirmed by several bassoholics at our gathering...









 


Read more about our gathering here...

http://avforum.no/forum/generell-info/68760-landstreff-avforum-takk-alle-som-bidro-flere-bilder-kommer-18.html


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8910#post_23489198
> 
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> 
> We recently saw the "Man of Steel" at a local IMAX cinema.
> 
> I hope what we experienced is NOT the norm for IMAX theaters >>> the volume was cranked to near the point of pain.
> 
> This is the 2nd time I have experienced excessive volume at an IMAX. Also the last time; in the future I will be bringing some form of hearing protection as a "just-in-case" IMAX measure next time.
> 
> 
> However that said: I'm thinking the Man of Steel on Blu Ray has got the potential to be a 5.0 . I hope filtering does not come into play!



Which IMAX? A digital IMAX, or a real IMAX?


There are issues with the digital IMAX theaters that use the nXos calibrator that employs Audyssey MultEQ XT. I have been to three with the same problems you experienced.


Audyssey allows some boost that may be well above the capability of the system in the liemax theaters.


JSS


----------



## cuzed2

Digital IMAX at a local AMC multiplex.

In fact the previous IMAX viewing was also at a digital IMAX....


----------



## MKtheater

How do you know the difference? I know the IMAX in buffalo sounds better than the IMAX in Albany and Whiteplains. The screen is bigger too! They all said laser calibrated.


----------



## pitviper33

Here's an explanation of IMAX versus "liemax".

http://www.slashfilm.com/qa-imax-theatre-real-imax-liemax/ 


His list of theaters at the end is incomplete, as I have confirmed one real IMAX that is missing from the list. The map he links to notes the one I go to, so it may be a good source.


----------



## Mrkazador


Looks like Evil Dead (2013) has some decent lfe in the 20-30hz range. Some content at 10hz but nothing too loud there.


----------



## jeremymak

you got bd already??


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23490850
> 
> 
> Here's an explanation of IMAX versus "liemax".
> 
> http://www.slashfilm.com/qa-imax-theatre-real-imax-liemax/
> 
> 
> His list of theaters at the end is incomplete, as I have confirmed one real IMAX that is missing from the list. The map he links to notes the one I go to, so it may be a good source.



Thx for posting this, very interesting.. The two IMAX (one real one fake) theatres listed for Ottawa are correct


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8910#post_23489871
> 
> 
> Higher than this....for hours - no problem with frequencies below 100Hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed by several bassoholics at our gathering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more about our gathering here...
> 
> http://avforum.no/forum/generell-info/68760-landstreff-avforum-takk-alle-som-bidro-flere-bilder-kommer-18.html



Thanks for the link but I don't the language.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23491675
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link but I don't the language.



My browser - Google Chrome which is THE best(fastest picture browser) - translates every foreign language - on my computers....


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23490811
> 
> 
> How do you know the difference? I know the IMAX in buffalo sounds better than the IMAX in Albany and Whiteplains. The screen is bigger too! They all said laser calibrated.



The LieMAX are smaller screens, with only twin 2k projectors! I can easily see pixels from the back of the auditorium, regardless of the 'theoretical resolution'.


The real IMAX show off the film platen system behind glass, are MUCH bigger screens, and in my experience, have much better sound. Sadly, IMAX filmstock is expensive (and wears out), so I highly doubt more true IMAX theaters will ever be constructed. Not if the masses cannot tell the difference, and will pay extra to see it in LieMAX, thinking they are getting the same thing.


JSS


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23490811
> 
> 
> How do you know the difference? I know the IMAX in buffalo sounds better than the IMAX in Albany and Whiteplains. The screen is bigger too! They all said laser calibrated.



If you're in a real IMAX Theater, you'll know.. You've never seen a screen like that. The layout of seats is also different, and the incline of top rows is much more steep than a traditional movie theater, from the ones I've been to anyways, more like the upper deck of a sports stadium..


----------



## Flageborg

A few weeks ago I had the opportunity to experience IMAX in Chicago with my friends.


How is this cinema compared to other IMAX?


----------



## MKtheater

Well, how big is the screen in Buffalo? The new one in Syracuse is 40 feet by 72 feet. They also have a dome IMAX but they never play movies in there, more museum stuff.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23493197
> 
> 
> Well, how big is the screen in Buffalo? The new one in Syracuse is 40 feet by 72 feet. They also have a dome IMAX but they never play movies in there, more museum stuff.



Lincoln square is 76 x 97 feet


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23493217
> 
> 
> Lincoln square is 76 x 97 feet



Great, how many of the real IMAX theaters actually play movies nowadays?


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23493223
> 
> 
> Great, how many of the real IMAX theaters actually play movies nowadays?


Here's the list
http://www.lfexaminer.com/theaUSA.htm#GA


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23490850
> 
> 
> Here's an explanation of IMAX versus "liemax".
> 
> http://www.slashfilm.com/qa-imax-theatre-real-imax-liemax/
> 
> 
> His list of theaters at the end is incomplete, as I have confirmed one real IMAX that is missing from the list. The map he links to notes the one I go to, so it may be a good source.



pitviper33,


Excellent Article - Thanks for sharing!

Hope all is well for you? By chance; are you busy building SEOS boxes yet?


----------



## Flageborg

We had a fantastic 3D experience in Chicago









(NO popcorns flying around & smelling)


BUT - where are all the people? In their HomeTheaters?


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8910#post_23489198
> 
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> 
> We recently saw the "Man of Steel" at a local IMAX cinema.
> 
> I hope what we experienced is NOT the norm for IMAX theaters >>> the volume was cranked to near the point of pain.
> 
> This is the 2nd time I have experienced excessive volume at an IMAX. Also the last time; in the future I will be bringing some form of hearing protection as a "just-in-case" IMAX measure next time.
> 
> 
> However that said: I'm thinking the Man of Steel on Blu Ray has got the potential to be a 5.0 . I hope filtering does not come into play!


I saw the same movie at Imax in Indianapolis. The volume was very loud. I've seen other movies in the same theater but this was the first time it was that loud. I hope that aggressive soundtrack transfers over to bluray.


----------



## MKtheater

I love loud, as long as it is clean. So the 1570 IMAX theaters are the real ones? I can check one out in Rochester playing MOS. How do you know the screen size? The one in New York seems like the biggest with 600 seats. Maybe smaller theaters have smaller screens but with the same viewing experience because you are closer?


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23493447
> 
> 
> I love loud, as long as it is clean. So the 1570 IMAX theaters are the real ones? I can check one out in Rochester playing MOS. How do you know the screen size? The one in New York seems like the biggest with 600 seats. Maybe smaller theaters have smaller screens but with the same viewing experience because you are closer?



practically all the real imaxes have different size screens. example of a few real ones and a few digital http://forum.videohelp.com/images/guides/p2035529/imax.jpg


----------



## Jindrak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23490850
> 
> 
> Here's an explanation of IMAX versus "liemax".
> 
> http://www.slashfilm.com/qa-imax-theatre-real-imax-liemax/
> 
> 
> His list of theaters at the end is incomplete, as I have confirmed one real IMAX that is missing from the list. The map he links to notes the one I go to, so it may be a good source.



That list will naturally be incomplete as he stopped updating it 2 years ago. There are a few new IMAX theaters that are not on there as well.


----------



## ambesolman

Unfortunately, the only theater they put Atmos in in Atlanta is a digital IMAX. Go figure...


----------



## notnyt

Wow, Olympus has fallen had some of the craziest LFE I've heard in a while. Had this playing a good deal above reference and holy siht. 5 stars. Great action, terrible writing. I was almost afraid for my subs I had it so loud.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23493860
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the only theater they put Atmos in in Atlanta is a digital IMAX. Go figure...



Did you try it already? If yes, how was it?


----------



## Luke Kamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23493860
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the only theater they put Atmos in in Atlanta is a digital IMAX. Go figure...



I dont think there is an imax theater with a dolby atmos sound system afaik.


I also don't think there will be too many more new 70mm imax builds. Its simply cheaper and easier now with digital and can retrofit an existing theater. The 70mm video camera's, projectors, and film are all big and expensive. The size and weight of a 3d movie with a film for each eye is huge.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luke Kamp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23494295
> 
> 
> I dont think there is an imax theater with a dolby atmos sound system afaik.
> 
> 
> I also don't think there will be too many more new 70mm imax builds. Its simply cheaper and easier now with digital and can retrofit an existing theater. The 70mm video camera's, projectors, and film are all big and expensive. The size and weight of a 3d movie with a film for each eye is huge.



Actually, film is such a robust, proven solution that it's SIGNIFICANTLY less expensive than digital. It's 1/2 to 1/4 the price, in fact.


The reason why the industry has gone digital is because of a huge subsidization push by the movie studios, in concert with the manufacturers (mostly Christie), to provide no interest loans and upgrade "rebates" to movie theater chains. Plus, studios claimed that the distribution chain would be cheaper, yet theaters still have to pay HUGE "deposits" on the digital, encrypted and watermarked prints. Digital didn't improve anything for anyone, except it eliminated more skilled technicians from the booth by removing the necessity of a knowledgeable kid in the booth.


The additional problem is, most of the first wave of upgrades in 2004-2008 were for the terrible 2k digital projectors @ $135k each (compared to $35k complete film systems). They will need to be replaced, since people are discerning over time, before their "maintenance" contract term of 15-20yrs is up.


Oddly, the studios only used this upgrade subsidy to lock theaters, mostly big chains who make almost no profits as it stands, into money-losing contractual situations for the next decade+. Why do you think the price of admission continues to go up a lot every year? If digital were cheaper, admission prices wouldn't rise, year on year, ever year.


Imax is a situation where film is always better, and likely will be for the foreseeable future.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23494375
> 
> 
> Actually, film is such a robust, proven solution that it's SIGNIFICANTLY less expensive than digital. It's 1/2 to 1/4 the price, in fact.



Film is way more expensive to print, process and ship.


Where do you get the idea that it is cheaper?


While I won't get into a debate about the quality of the image, which I think is fairly good, it is indefinitely repeatable quality without weave, scratches, etc... add to that the improved quality of the soundtrack, and I don't know I can agree with you there.


I absolutely lament the loss of qualified projectionists...


However, another place I think you are misled is you argument about why studios wanted to switch over..


It's because it's so much cheaper, and raises their profit... again, shipping a hard drive is vastly cheaper than sending 2 canisters of film per screen across the country... not to mention that the a single DCP can be played on multiple screens, and the savings multiply quickly... a KDM costs almost nothing to create and distribute, yet a single 35mm print of a feature can run upwards of $1500.00 depending on the type we're talking about..


Theaters make most of their money on concessions.... period. Add in the fact that IMAX takes a percentage of those profits, and you see the growth and development of the chains own technologies, like RPX at Regal or ETX and AMC.... they get to add to the ticket prices, without giving up a concession percentage to IMAX...


Regarding Atmos in IMAX, there will not be a marriage of the formats anytime soon.. the COO has gone on record as saying he doesn't think very highly of the tech.


The end of 35mm is upon us... the stuidos have said they won't be producing prints after this year (for the US market...)


While that may trickle into 2014, I think we can state with a good degree of certainty that will come to pass..


IMAX will transition to laser projection soon after, and we will have to see how long the film version of that format survives..


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23494391
> 
> 
> Film is way more expensive to print, process and ship.
> 
> 
> Where do you get the idea that it is cheaper?



This is true, but the savings have not been passed on to the exhibition side - see the deposit and sliding scale ticket structures that have not commensurately decreased. The savings in the distribution chain have not made it to exhibitors, not at all, even for the largest chains.


The savings are in the projection systems, as I noted in my other post. The exhibitors have, largely, been "encouraged" to upgrade to more expensive systems. I get these figures from direct comparisons of Christie Digital's 8 & 16 auditorium film system & digital system quotes.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23493860
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the only theater they put Atmos in in Atlanta is a digital IMAX. Go figure...



There is an Atmos install at the Regal Atlantic Station 16 (in the RPX theater.).


I suspect they will book Pacific Rim in there next week.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23494132
> 
> 
> Did you try it already? If yes, how was it?


Not yet. For the most part I'm off til next Wednesday so I may.


----------



## Luke Kamp

I was speaking of imax only. The 70mm projectors, cameras, and film all more $$ and size than 35mm. Skilled projectionist to put together 70mm film and run/maintain projector, late night test runs... more $. If 70mm projector has issue during show, its done for that show. Cant fix or resplice film and start back up. The one i worked at had issues with static and dust bunnies running huge film through all day. Different 3d glasses at the time had to be washed between shows and expensive. That theater since i was there switched their imax to digital.


I agree with you on the digital change reasons and i really like the 70mm imax film. I dont think most would notice the difference and probably believe the picture to be better than their walshart lcd. Everytime the fam has a trip down to branson i make a trip to the real imax in appropriate auditorium on 70mm if possible.


----------



## nube

Marc, I'll address the additional topics you mentioned after your original post.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23494391
> 
> 
> While I won't get into a debate about the quality of the image, which I think is fairly good, it is indefinitely repeatable quality without weave, scratches, etc... add to that the improved quality of the soundtrack, and I don't know I can agree with you there.
> 
> 
> I absolutely lament the loss of qualified projectionists...


There's really not much debate. The best 35mm digital systems reproduce images at least as good as film, and often better. There are a multitude of benefits to digital, but the first two generations of digital projectors didn't live up to the billing for most theaters, and they will have to upgrade long before the 25-35yr duty cycle of similar film projection systems.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23494391
> 
> 
> However, another place I think you are misled is you argument about why studios wanted to switch over..
> 
> 
> It's because it's so much cheaper, and raises their profit... again, shipping a hard drive is vastly cheaper than sending 2 canisters of film per screen across the country... not to mention that the a single DCP can be played on multiple screens, and the savings multiply quickly... a KDM costs almost nothing to create and distribute, yet a single 35mm print of a feature can run upwards of $1500.00 depending on the type we're talking about..


Again, most of these savings have not been passed on to theaters. Perhaps the studios are making higher profits, but that brings up an interesting debate of its own.


On a $250M - $400M production, doesn't it seem odd that movie studios cannot resell props/property after purchasing/manufacturing them? The accounting departments are required, by law &/or SAP, to claim as a loss and waste (destroy) huge, absolutely IMMENSE dollar figures of fungible property. You and I both know a bunch of people in the production side of films, and the amount of waste is...shocking, eye-opening, and excessive.


Given that single facet of the waste in a movie's production, I can't find it palatable to congratulate the studios for finding ways to increase profits by decreasing the profits of the exhibitors.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23494391
> 
> 
> Theaters make most of their money on concessions.... period. Add in the fact that IMAX takes a percentage of those profits, and you see the growth and development of the chains own technologies, like RPX at Regal or ETX and AMC.... they get to add to the ticket prices, without giving up a concession percentage to IMAX...


All true, but the parts you missed are 1) the deposits required for the digital prints, no matter if they're delivered via encrypted DSL/satellite or via shipped HDDs and 2) the sliding scale of % the studio takes from ticket sales.


As for 1), studios haven't decreased the deposits (which end up paying the sliding scale profits on the take) since introducing digital, and the 2) sliding scales haven't gone in favor of exhibitors. They're the same or worse, with blockbusters still seeing most of the ticket prices going to the studios for the first 4wks. This is all while audiences have changed, and even the best movies have almost no audience traction in theaters past 3 weeks, and definitely not 4 weeks.


This means theaters basically make $0 from each ticket sold on the hottest movies. Thus, yes, they make money on concessions, but they keep raising ticket prices in hopes that they'll make something, someday, from those sliding scales.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23494391
> 
> 
> The end of 35mm is upon us... the stuidos have said they won't be producing prints after this year (for the US market...)
> 
> 
> While that may trickle into 2014, I think we can state with a good degree of certainty that will come to pass..


You and I have likely both been to a lot of industry conventions/conferences for the last couple of decades. The studios have been saying this exact quote for more than 20 years. Every year it comes closer to being reality, but it's simply not going to be this year or next. Still some 40%+ of theaters in the USA are film, and many of those are operated by small owners who cannot afford to upgrade to digital (or just built their theaters in the last 15 years and have not yet recouped their investment). Are the studios going to screw them over? Definitely not, nor should they.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luke Kamp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23494469
> 
> 
> I was speaking of imax only. The 70mm projectors, cameras, and film all more $$ and size than 35mm.



No offense, but the equipment & personnel required to project a film IMAX production is significantly less expensive, year on year AND total cost of ownership, than a commensurate digital solution. We're talking about 3-4x more expensive for the digital solution, and it's lower image quality.


----------



## Luke Kamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8970#post_23494488
> 
> 
> No offense, but the equipment & personnel required to project a film IMAX production is significantly less expensive, year on year AND total cost of ownership, than a commensurate digital solution. We're talking about 3-4x more expensive for the digital solution, and it's lower image quality.



None taken. You obviously know more than i on the subject. I still stand by my point that new 70mm imax builds will be few and far between.







Enjoy them if you can!


----------



## nube

No problem, Luke. Digital is the way of the future, for sure. It's the reason I switched to 100% discless five years ago.


Unfortunately, digital so far has only been the way of future profits for studios. It hasn't really increased the experience for movie-goers, or the profitability of theaters. In fact, the top three big theater chains are in dangerous territory - only accounting tricks are keeping them afloat after a big millenial buildout and the subsequent upgrade to digital.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8970#post_23494479
> 
> 
> Marc, I'll address the additional topics you mentioned after your original post.
> 
> There's really not much debate. The best 35mm digital systems reproduce images at least as good as film, and often better. There are a multitude of benefits to digital, but the first two generations of digital projectors didn't live up to the billing for most theaters, and they will have to upgrade long before the 25-35yr duty cycle of similar film projection systems.
> 
> Again, most of these savings have not been passed on to theaters. Perhaps the studios are making higher profits, but that brings up an interesting debate of its own.
> 
> 
> On a $250M - $400M production, doesn't it seem odd that movie studios cannot resell props/property after purchasing/manufacturing them? The accounting departments are required, by law &/or SAP, to claim as a loss and waste (destroy) huge, absolutely IMMENSE dollar figures of fungible property. You and I both know a bunch of people in the production side of films, and the amount of waste is...shocking, eye-opening, and excessive.
> 
> 
> Given that single facet of the waste in a movie's production, I can't find it palatable to congratulate the studios for finding ways to increase profits by decreasing the profits of the exhibitors.
> 
> All true, but the parts you missed are 1) the deposits required for the digital prints, no matter if they're delivered via encrypted DSL/satellite or via shipped HDDs and 2) the sliding scale of % the studio takes from ticket sales.
> 
> 
> As for 1), studios haven't decreased the deposits (which end up paying the sliding scale profits on the take) since introducing digital, and the 2) sliding scales haven't gone in favor of exhibitors. They're the same or worse, with blockbusters still seeing most of the ticket prices going to the studios for the first 4wks. This is all while audiences have changed, and even the best movies have almost no audience traction in theaters past 3 weeks, and definitely not 4 weeks.
> 
> 
> This means theaters basically make $0 from each ticket sold on the hottest movies. Thus, yes, they make money on concessions, but they keep raising ticket prices in hopes that they'll make something, someday, from those sliding scales.
> 
> You and I have likely both been to a lot of industry conventions/conferences for the last couple of decades. The studios have been saying this exact quote for more than 20 years. Every year it comes closer to being reality, but it's simply not going to be this year or next. _*Still some 40%+ of theaters in the USA are film*_, and many of those are operated by small owners who cannot afford to upgrade to digital (or just built their theaters in the last 15 years and have not yet recouped their investment). Are the studios going to screw them over? Definitely not, nor should they.



You are looking at this from the standpoint of exhibitor profit vs. the studios take... some of your assumptions I don't agree with... but I agree for the most part about the state of the business (just not all of your arguments about the "whys.."










However, your numbers about conversion in the US is way off....

Digital Cinema Conversion Nears End Game, Variety June 23, 2013 

 


> Quote:
> In North America, Canada is almost entirely digitized, while _*the U.S. is 83%*_ there.





> Quote:
> At the end of last year, 68.7% of screen had been converted worldwide. _*North America led the way with 84% conversion*_, while Europe stood at 70.4%. Asia Pacific was 59.2%, and Middle East/Africa was at 41.2%. Central/South America came at the back of the pack with 40.6% conversion.



On a film I mixed that opened last weekend, the theater count was ~3200 screens in the US.. they made less than 500 35mm prints.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8970#post_23494531
> 
> 
> No problem, Luke. Digital is the way of the future, for sure. It's the reason I switched to 100% discless five years ago.


Hasn't "discless" proven to be inferior? Just look at the 4 faces of Argo comparison on the right side of any AVS window you open. What you just said right there kinda plays into the hand of the Imax vs. Liemax discussion we're having. One is certainly better than the other and as of right now, nothing beats a disc, both visually and more importantly, sonically which is if I recall the main reason we are all participating in this thread


----------



## lovinthehd

Anyone check out The Numbers Station? Watching now on Netflix and it seems to have some nice moments so far....but no measuring setup going at the moment to see how low.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8850#post_23477452
> 
> 
> Die Hard 5 - Chapter 9Daddy driving Mercedes....



Something must be wrong in my set up I had no bass?


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23477495
> 
> 
> Die Hard 5 - Chapter 16



Still no bass? My subs were on, I wonder what's going on?


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8970#post_23494592
> 
> 
> You are looking at this from the standpoint of exhibitor profit vs. the studios take... some of your assumptions I don't agree with... but I agree for the most part about the state of the business (just not all of your arguments about the "whys.."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, your numbers about conversion in the US is way off....
> 
> Digital Cinema Conversion Nears End Game, Variety June 23, 2013
> 
> 
> On a film I mixed that opened last weekend, the theater count was ~3200 screens in the US.. they made less than 500 35mm prints.


Marc, generally we concur on most of these points.

However, I would counter that Variety's numbers are off, as they only count the top 5 chain exhibitors, and don't count the independent first-run operators or the small operator/owner establishments. I can't say my figures are perfect, as they are from an unpublished industry poll; however, they can't be as far off as Variety claims. There are simply too many exhibitors out there that haven't yet either 1) franchised with one of the large companies or 2) upgraded on their own. Film won't die this year or next, but its death _is_ coming at some point.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8970#post_23494632
> 
> 
> Hasn't "discless" proven to be inferior? Just look at the 4 faces of Argo comparison on the right side of any AVS window you open. What you just said right there kinda plays into the hand of the Imax vs. Liemax discussion we're having. One is certainly better than the other and as of right now, nothing beats a disc, both visually and more importantly, sonically which is if I recall the main reason we are all participating in this thread


I suppose discless quality depends on your medium. Full BR disc structures on HDD are lossless. What theaters project is also discless in all new digital systems.


Imax >>>>>>> Liemax, but not because of digital. It's mostly image quality and theater setup + sound calibration that accounts for the difference. The big problem with Liemax is that there is no qualified//skilled technician to calibrate each movie experience to the auditorium, which there definitely should be. Unfortunately, theaters can't afford to employ skilled individuals to make your viewing experience perfect. This has partially lead to the decline of theater revenues, along with the rise of capable and affordable home theaters.


Soon, within five years, we will see day & date releases.


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8970#post_23494719
> 
> 
> Still no bass? My subs were on, I wonder what's going on?


I did a speclab capture. The bass is centered at 30Hz, just like the screenshot posted.

There is something wrong with your setup...or maybe your movie.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8970#post_23494789
> 
> 
> I did a speclab capture. The bass is centered at 30Hz, just like the screenshot posted. There is something wrong with your setup...or maybe your movie.



It's a rental from Netflix! I will check my set up but I think it's the disc!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8970#post_23495350
> 
> 
> It's a rental from Netflix! I will check my set up but I think it's the disc!



I received this movie yesterday. Did you check at the 'Set Up' Menu -> Audio -> and selected DTS HD Master Audio 7.1?


----------



## kemiza

I watched the Oz movie today. The bass was killer, overall great soundtrack. Audio bit rate was maxed out at 7.7! The last time I saw a bit rate that high was on Tron Legacy.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8970#post_23494789
> 
> 
> I did a speclab capture. The bass is centered at 30Hz, just like the screenshot posted. There is something wrong with your setup...or maybe your movie.



I recallibrated my set up, I think my settings were off! I rematches some of the seems and all was good my favorite way to see if my subs are working is the flower TXH trailler!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8970#post_23495507
> 
> 
> I received this movie yesterday. Did you check at the 'Set Up' Menu -> Audio -> and selected DTS HD Master Audio 7.1?



Yes!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8970#post_23497039
> 
> 
> Yes!



That's weird as we watched the movie with my wife this afternoon (at her reference level -20 dB) andthe bass was really good. So, if your system is working find with other titles, then the problem is with your copy of the movie. My copy is a rental from Netflix too.


So, just report it as a defective disc and they will ship you another disc.


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8940#post_23494391
> 
> 
> Film is way more expensive to print, process and ship.
> 
> 
> Where do you get the idea that it is cheaper?
> 
> 
> While I won't get into a debate about the quality of the image, which I think is fairly good, it is indefinitely repeatable quality without weave, scratches, etc... add to that the improved quality of the soundtrack, and I don't know I can agree with you there.
> 
> 
> I absolutely lament the loss of qualified projectionists...
> 
> 
> However, another place I think you are misled is you argument about why studios wanted to switch over..
> 
> 
> It's because it's so much cheaper, and raises their profit... again, shipping a hard drive is vastly cheaper than sending 2 canisters of film per screen across the country... not to mention that the a single DCP can be played on multiple screens, and the savings multiply quickly... a KDM costs almost nothing to create and distribute, yet a single 35mm print of a feature can run upwards of $1500.00 depending on the type we're talking about..
> 
> 
> Theaters make most of their money on concessions.... period. Add in the fact that IMAX takes a percentage of those profits, and you see the growth and development of the chains own technologies, like RPX at Regal or ETX and AMC.... they get to add to the ticket prices, without giving up a concession percentage to IMAX...
> 
> 
> Regarding Atmos in IMAX, there will not be a marriage of the formats anytime soon.. the COO has gone on record as saying he doesn't think very highly of the tech.
> 
> *The end of 35mm is upon us... the stuidos have said they won't be producing prints after this year (for the US market...)
> 
> 
> While that may trickle into 2014, I think we can state with a good degree of certainty that will come to pass..
> 
> 
> IMAX will transition to laser projection soon after, and we will have to see how long the film version of that format survives..*



Film still has a long way to go-

http://motion.kodak.com/motion/About/News/2013/Jun03_1.htm 


And i don't like when people talk about film going away as if they're happy about it. Digital is no match for film.


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8970#post_23497359
> 
> 
> Film still has a long way to go-
> 
> 
> And i don't like when people talk about film going away as if they're happy about it. Digital is no match for film.


Two comments:

a) This thread is about bass


b) Let's distinguish between production and presentation. I'm very happy to see film as a capture medium. As a presentation medium, film is no match for digital, and I am delighted film has gone away. No dirt, no weave, no blurry prints and unfocused PJs. Oh, and better audio!


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8970#post_23497370
> 
> 
> Two comments:
> 
> a) This thread is about bass
> 
> 
> b) Let's distinguish between production and presentation. I'm very happy to see film as a capture medium. As a presentation medium, film is no match for digital, and I am delighted film has gone away. No dirt, no weave, no blurry prints and unfocused PJs. Oh, and better audio!



A) I know it's a bass thread. I'm just commenting on the current discussion.


B) You can like digital all you want. I like my films having an organic and real texture. Not a flat squeaky clean TV look with no depth or realism. I'm glad movies are still being shot on film and will be for years to come.


----------



## bass addict

Guys, it's been said before; this thread is devoted to frequency charts and the like.


If you want to have a discussion about film vs. digital, fantastic; just do it in a separate thread.


----------



## asere

How low does Die Another Day go?


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8910#post_23488793
> 
> 
> I thought its mostly all high frequencies. I have read you can listen to bass with virtually no issues as it doesn't cause hearing loss but rather the loud 1k-3k that cause loss. Somebody who knows chime in




Low frequencies can cause hearing loss. But it has to be reasonably high SPL's. A sudden spike is not a problem. When you suffer hearing damage resultant from low frequencies, its your hearing in the upper frequencies which go first. Quite odd but yea.


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8910#post_23487289
> 
> 
> I just watched the monument scene from Olympus has fallen (26:24-27:22)
> 
> Mrkazador I have reason to believe your graphs are 10hz too deep. Either that or my BDrip was filtered at 30hz. Trying another source.
> 
> Second source also filtered at 30hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is someone who listened to this scene able to confirm the strong 20hz content? I suppose its possible both my rips were filtered but I think this is unlikely.



There is only 1 source out, Chinese bluray.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8970#post_23499612
> 
> 
> Low frequencies can cause hearing loss. But it has to be reasonably high SPL's. A sudden spike is not a problem. When you suffer hearing damage resultant from low frequencies, its your hearing in the upper frequencies which go first. Quite odd but yea.


so the low frequencies can cause damage but to the high frequencies?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8970#post_23499612
> 
> 
> Low frequencies can cause hearing loss. But it has to be reasonably high SPL's. A sudden spike is not a problem. When you suffer hearing damage resultant from low frequencies, its your hearing in the upper frequencies which go first. Quite odd but yea.



Doesn't it have to be like 150+db of bass to cause loss? Im surely guessing at this point...


----------



## wse

 http://www.dangerousdecibels.org/education/information-center/decibel-exposure-time-guidelines/ 


Listen responsibly









http://www.nidcd.nih.gov/health/hearing/pages/noise.aspx 

http://www.occupationalhearingloss.com/power_point_lecture/Occupational_Hearing_Loss_files/frame.htm 

http://nihseniorhealth.gov/hearingloss/hearinglossdefined/01.html 

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/topics/noise/chart-50yrold.html 


Enjoy the BASS


----------



## jlpowell84

I wasn't condoning ridiculously loud levels.







But 115 db of 25hz noise is much different than 115 db of 2500khz noise on the ears.


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8970#post_23499881
> 
> 
> Doesn't it have to be like 150+db of bass to cause loss? Im surely guessing at this point...


I'm not sure how it changes with frequency, but there is the element of time that is also part of the equation.


----------



## jlpowell84

It would be interesting to actually see how the sliding scale works with frequency change. I mean firing a gun without hearing protection is not fun. Not that I have, but ive been around one fired before I could get my ear plugs in. But 115 db of bass is easily tolerable.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8970#post_23499977
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how it changes with frequency, but there is the element of time that is also part of the equation.
> 
> 
> [URL='http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/236471/width/350/height/700%5B/IMG']http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/236471/width/350/height/700[/IMG[/URL] ]
> [/QUOTE]
> According to the chart one minute at 110causes damage. How about one minute of bass at 110?


----------



## JWagstaff

I wouldn't trust that chart, it says max stereo volume is 90 db....


----------



## jlpowell84

Asere. Surely I am a novice but think about it a minute. Has bass ever hurt your ears? Now think about a time when a higher frequency did. Gun shot, screeching noise of some sort. I had a speaker at work go off right in my right ear the other day. It was sore and numb for a couple hours. Unfortunate yes it was. I have never had any such reaction to bass. 110db of higher frequencies is loud, 110 of bass is lovely


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23500264
> 
> 
> Asere. Surely I am a novice but think about it a minute. Has bass ever hurt your ears? Now think about a time when a higher frequency did. Gun shot, screeching noise of some sort. I had a speaker at work go off right in my right ear the other day. It was sore and numb for a couple hours. Unfortunate yes it was. I have never had any such reaction to bass. 110db of higher frequencies is loud, 110 of bass is lovely


Yes that makes sense what you said. I think my tinnitus is from age even though I am only 40. Some people develop it others do not. I guess that explains why some have it with or without hearing loss.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23500011
> 
> 
> According to the chart one minute at 110causes damage. How about one minute of bass at 110?



Define bass? 1-120Hz? It's been discussed multiple times on this thread that the human threshold for hearing is dependent on the fq in question... i.e - For 20Hz to be audibly as loud as 60Hz it must have a much higher SPL. I'll take 110db at 5Hz all day, but you can keep 110db at 60Hz...no thanks! Haha...











Point being is that sound "pressure" does not equal sound "loudness," per se. Also, how can one suffer hearing loss from a 110db tone they cannot audibly "hear."


I'm no where close to being an authority on the subject... So, I'll pass the baton to Bill, Nube or one of the other pros if further elaboration is demanded....


Post I scavenged the above graph from...
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/3700_100#post_22020599 


However, there are a few other charts touching on the topic in this thread as well.... Just didn't take the time to track them down because I'm on my cell...


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8970#post_23499991
> 
> 
> It would be interesting to actually see how the sliding scale works with frequency change. I mean firing a gun without hearing protection is not fun. Not that I have, but ive been around one fired before I could get my ear plugs in. But 115 db of bass is easily tolerable.


+1.


Just saw this post. I agree, that would very cool!


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23500011
> 
> 
> According to the chart one minute at 110 causes damage. How about one minute of bass at 110?


The ear is 25-30 dB less sensitive to 25 Hz than 2-4 kHz region at high loudness. That means you can enjoy bass all day long.


----------



## Toe

Did the Oz/Giant Slayer double feature last night and thought both were excellent overall for LFE and sound in general. Oz had some great variety to the LFE, hit in all the right places, etc.... just a very well done track in general including bass. Giant Slayer while maybe not as deep digging as some was absolutely loaded with bass, hit in all the right spots at appropriate levels considering the on screen action, and was just a ton of fun as far as low end goes and a fantastic HT audio ride overall.


FUN HT double feature with these two and both are overall excellent LFE experiences IMO.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23500442
> 
> 
> The ear is 25-30 dB less sensitive to 25 Hz than 2-4 kHz region at high loudness. That means you can enjoy bass all day long.



Just because you can't hear it, doesn't mean it isn't doing damage.


I look at it like this; when my wife nags me, sometimes it's the things I don't hear that cause the most problems.


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23501468
> 
> 
> Just because you can't hear it, doesn't mean it isn't doing damage.


First, not hear what? 110 dB SPL bass certainly ought to be audible.


Second, what evidence do you have that inaudible sounds cause hearing damage?


If high levels of bass damaged hearing, we'd all be deaf from riding in cars, even with the sound turned off.


----------



## ambesolman

Hasn't the military used low frequency tactics aimed at enemies to induce disorientation, nausea and vomiting?


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23501791
> 
> 
> Hasn't the military used low frequency tactics aimed at enemies *to induce disorientation, nausea and vomiting?*



Just what I need at my home theater..............do you know the brand/model of the subwoofer that they are using?










Sorry man, I couldn't resist!!!


----------



## braveheart123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23501812
> 
> 
> Just what I need at my home theater..............do you know the brand/model of the subwoofer that they are using?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man, I couldn't resist!!!



Stunner


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23501740
> 
> 
> First, not hear what? 110 dB SPL bass certainly ought to be audible.



So you're telling me you can hear a 5hz tone? You'd be one of the few.







I don't care if it's 50db's or 150.


> Quote:
> Second, what evidence do you have that inaudible sounds cause hearing damage?



As much as you do that it doesn't.


> Quote:
> If high levels of bass damaged hearing, we'd all be deaf from riding in cars, even with the sound turned off.



Last time I checked; I'm pretty sure my car didn't put off 120db 10hz frequencies.


----------



## Mrkazador


What about with the windows rolled down and wind blowing past your ears?


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23502000
> 
> 
> What about with the windows rolled down and wind blowing past your ears?



I can tell from experience that this does damage. I used to ride around on my street bike years ago with no helmet at 100+ mph. I'd get home at night and my ears would ring like crazy.


----------



## asere

I guess we will never know if bass is harmful or not!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23502038
> 
> 
> I can tell from experience that this does damage. I used to ride around on my street bike years ago with no helmet at 100+ mph. I'd get home at night and my ears would ring like crazy.










+ 1


----------



## nube

Regarding the question, "Is bass harmful to your hearing," the answer is definitely YES. It may, by itself, actually be more harmful to your hearing, as it excites the inner ear significantly more than higher frequencies, even if we "perceive" it less because of lower nerve sensitivity.


Note: I am not a hearing researcher, but being in grad school, I have access to all the medical and scientific journals out there. My conclusions aren't gospel, and I could be wrong. Read the relevant literature and decide for yourself, but don't form your own conclusions based on heresay, anecdotes, or conventional wisdom.


If you do a simple Google search, all you'll really find is BS anecdotal evidence from a billion people all claiming "no, bass is not harmful to our ears because they are less sensitive to it than high frequencies." However, that's BS conventional wisdom.


This is not a well-studied question, but with the proliferation of wind farms, and the subsequent complaints by residents close to them, it's gaining more attention. Studies by inner ear specialists show that ultra low frequencies (ULF, which they somewhat inaccurately define as "infrasounds") may actually be significantly more damaging to your hearing than the Fletcher-Munson "audible range" of 20-20kHz, because of a variety of factors. The biggest cause they've found is that anything below 125Hz, and specifically the ULF (below 20Hz), seem to "amplify" the movement of our inner ears. And, to summarize, more movement is bad when it comes to the stereocilia (ear drum hairs). Someone with more expertise can explain this, but I've found a nice public PDF that describes this phenomenon:

http://oto2.wustl.edu/cochlea/SaltInterNoise2012.pdf That's from ear & hearing researchers at Washington University, one of the finest universities in the world. For more info, check out anything on the subject by these two: Alec N Salt, PhD. Professor of Otolaryngology, Jeffery T Lichtenhan, PhD. Assistant Professor of Otolaryngology.


If you scroll down to pg. 19 and read on from there, it gives a quasi-layman's explanation of what causes this phenomenon, and what the results can be.


However, there's a HUGE caveat in this finding: when sounds below 125Hz are heard simultaneously with higher frequency sounds, this "amplification" effect is negated, at least to some degree.


Thus, my bar napkin analysis is that movie soundtrack bass & ULF will probably tend to be less destructive to your hearing, even at very high levels (because it does not last for long and is almost always accompanied by higher frequency sounds), than sine waves, test tones, or music with constant, droning bass.


However, if you ever experience tinnitus, you've almost definitely experienced hearing loss. The same is likely also true if you obviously have lower sensitivity after experiencing loud sounds (concerts, shooting, drag racing) or any type of prolonged pressure or uncomfortable feelings in the ear. Since hearing never grows back in most mammals, once you lose it, it can't be regained. And, with lower frequency hearing loss, you may not notice it, due to the sensitivity of the ear, but it's equally as bad for you as higher-range hearing loss.


TL;DR: Yes, bass is bad for you. In fact, preliminary researcher conducted in the last 2-3 years shows that bass by itself may actually be worse for your ears (and, thus, hearing loss) than higher frequencies. While this goes against the conventional wisdom, it's supported by peer-reviewed research.


Suggestion: don't get in bass cars and listen to high SPL of droning bass music. Don't run your bass too hot. Also, just turn it down, in general, when watching movies. Can't hurt.


----------



## popalock

My subs are for sale and I'm abandoning this thread...


----------



## nube

Haha no.










As all the alcohol commercials say, "Enjoy responsibly!"


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23502752
> 
> 
> My subs are for sale and I'm abandoning this thread...



I vote for the second part.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23502752
> 
> 
> My subs are for sale and I'm abandoning this thread...



I have $100 here! So, I can help you..........










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23502766
> 
> 
> Haha no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As all the alcohol commercials say, "Enjoy responsibly!"



Fixed!


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23502715
> 
> 
> Regarding the question, "Is bass harmful to your hearing," the answer is definitely YES. It may, by itself, actually be more harmful to your hearing, as it excites the inner ear significantly more than higher frequencies, even if we "perceive" it less because of lower nerve sensitivity.
> 
> 
> Note: I am not a hearing researcher, but being in grad school, I have access to all the medical and scientific journals out there. My conclusions aren't gospel, and I could be wrong. Read the relevant literature and decide for yourself, but don't form your own conclusions based on heresay, anecdotes, or conventional wisdom.
> 
> 
> If you do a simple Google search, all you'll really find is BS anecdotal evidence from a billion people all claiming "no, bass is not harmful to our ears because they are less sensitive to it than high frequencies." However, that's BS conventional wisdom.
> 
> 
> This is not a well-studied question, but with the proliferation of wind farms, and the subsequent complaints by residents close to them, it's gaining more attention. Studies by inner ear specialists show that ultra low frequencies (ULF, which they somewhat inaccurately define as "infrasounds") may actually be significantly more damaging to your hearing than the Fletcher-Munson "audible range" of 20-20kHz, because of a variety of factors. The biggest cause they've found is that anything below 125Hz, and specifically the ULF (below 20Hz), seem to "amplify" the movement of our inner ears. And, to summarize, more movement is bad when it comes to the stereocilia (ear drum hairs). Someone with more expertise can explain this, but I've found a nice public PDF that describes this phenomenon:
> 
> http://oto2.wustl.edu/cochlea/SaltInterNoise2012.pdf That's from ear & hearing researchers at Washington University, one of the finest universities in the world. For more info, check out anything on the subject by these two: Alec N Salt, PhD. Professor of Otolaryngology, Jeffery T Lichtenhan, PhD. Assistant Professor of Otolaryngology.
> 
> 
> If you scroll down to pg. 19 and read on from there, it gives a quasi-layman's explanation of what causes this phenomenon, and what the results can be.
> 
> 
> However, there's a HUGE caveat in this finding: when sounds below 125Hz are heard simultaneously with higher frequency sounds, this "amplification" effect is negated, at least to some degree.
> 
> 
> Thus, my bar napkin analysis is that movie soundtrack bass & ULF will probably tend to be less destructive to your hearing, even at very high levels (because it does not last for long and is almost always accompanied by higher frequency sounds), than sine waves, test tones, or music with constant, droning bass.
> 
> 
> However, if you ever experience tinnitus, you've almost definitely experienced hearing loss. The same is likely also true if you obviously have lower sensitivity after experiencing loud sounds (concerts, shooting, drag racing) or any type of prolonged pressure or uncomfortable feelings in the ear. Since hearing never grows back in most mammals, once you lose it, it can't be regained. And, with lower frequency hearing loss, you may not notice it, due to the sensitivity of the ear, but it's equally as bad for you as higher-range hearing loss.
> 
> 
> TL;DR: Yes, bass is bad for you. In fact, preliminary researcher conducted in the last 2-3 years shows that bass by itself may actually be worse for your ears (and, thus, hearing loss) than higher frequencies. While this goes against the conventional wisdom, it's supported by peer-reviewed research.
> 
> 
> Suggestion: don't get in bass cars and listen to high SPL of droning bass music. Don't run your bass too hot. Also, just turn it down, in general, when watching movies. Can't hurt.


I guess I might be right about getting tinnitus from listening to the sub with a test CD at 16hz. While I didn't feel it my ears did and damaged my right ear.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23502038
> 
> 
> I can tell from experience that this does damage. I used to ride around on my street bike years ago with no helmet at 100+ mph. I'd get home at night and my ears would ring like crazy.


if wind can cause damage imagine what the sub waves can do!


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23501971
> 
> 
> So you're telling me you can hear a 5hz tone?


I mentioned 25 Hz. Where'd 5 Hz come from?


> Quote:
> Last time I checked; I'm pretty sure my car didn't put off 120db 10hz frequencies.


The issue is that long term exposure to SPL >85 dB causes permanent hearing loss.


I think people would be surprised how much LF they experience every day riding in a car.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23502970
> 
> 
> if wind can cause damage imagine what the sub waves can do!


What???


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23502977
> 
> What???


someone here had asked about riding in a car with the window rolled down and the wind going in your ear. I was thinking if that can do damage then imagine what a sub can do.


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23502715
> 
> 
> Regarding the question, "Is bass harmful to your hearing," the answer is definitely YES.


I'm sure any sound can damage hearing if it is loud enough for long enough. If the answer is yes, the presentation is not evidence of that conclusion. They make no connection between the "electrical output" and hearing loss, and no connection between low frequency stimuli and HF hearing loss.


----------



## asere

That is why I wonder if the 16hz test cd for the sub caused my tinnitus.


----------



## jlpowell84

I left for the day to head out on the river and look at the intense discussion! Perhaps I got hearing loss tonight from 45 minutes of fireworks! Honestly my thoughts were, "man you could buy a whole JTR setup with the money burned and exploded in 45 min." Seriously it was a crap ton, more than I have ever seen at once!


Please ignore the screams at the beginning.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk0M0ObijJY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9030#post_23503060
> 
> 
> I left for the day to head out on the river and look at the intense discussion! Perhaps I got hearing loss tonight from 45 minutes of fireworks! Honestly my thoughts were, "man you could buy a whole JTR setup with the money burned and exploded in 45 min." Seriously it was a crap ton, more than I have ever seen at once!
> 
> 
> Please ignore the screams at the beginning.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk0M0ObijJY&feature=youtu.be



Man you've got it bad







better get that upgrade soon before you consider the black market , you know thoughts like "I only need one kidney"


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9030#post_23503085
> 
> 
> Man you've got it bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better get that upgrade soon before you consider the black market , you know thoughts like "I only need one kidney"



Hmmmm...


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9030#post_23503100
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23502992
> 
> 
> someone here had asked about riding in a car with the window rolled down and the wind going in your ear. I was thinking if that can do damage then imagine what a sub can do.


No problem.......I was just messin around. "What" in big letters was like saying "What???, I can't hear you" and since this thread has morphed into another hearing loss thread similar to the tinnitus thread, I thought it was kinda funny. I guess I missed my mark.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9030#post_23503468
> 
> 
> No problem.......I was just messin around. "What" in big letters was like saying "What???, I can't hear you" and since this thread has morphed into another hearing loss thread similar to the tinnitus thread, I thought it was kinda funny. I guess I missed my mark.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9030#post_23503060
> 
> 
> I left for the day to head out on the river and look at the intense discussion! Perhaps I got hearing loss tonight from 45 minutes of fireworks! Honestly my thoughts were, "man you could buy a whole JTR setup with the money burned and exploded in 45 min." Seriously it was a crap ton, more than I have ever seen at once!
> 
> 
> Please ignore the screams at the beginning.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk0M0ObijJY&feature=youtu.be


the video was cool!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23502715
> 
> 
> Regarding the question, "Is bass harmful to your hearing," the answer is definitely YES. It may, by itself, actually be more harmful to your hearing, as it excites the inner ear significantly more than higher frequencies, even if we "perceive" it less because of lower nerve sensitivity.
> 
> 
> Note: I am not a hearing researcher, but being in grad school, I have access to all the medical and scientific journals out there. My conclusions aren't gospel, and I could be wrong. Read the relevant literature and decide for yourself, but don't form your own conclusions based on heresay, anecdotes, or conventional wisdom.
> 
> 
> If you do a simple Google search, all you'll really find is BS anecdotal evidence from a billion people all claiming "no, bass is not harmful to our ears because they are less sensitive to it than high frequencies." However, that's BS conventional wisdom.
> 
> 
> This is not a well-studied question, but with the proliferation of wind farms, and the subsequent complaints by residents close to them, it's gaining more attention. Studies by inner ear specialists show that ultra low frequencies (ULF, which they somewhat inaccurately define as "infrasounds") may actually be significantly more damaging to your hearing than the Fletcher-Munson "audible range" of 20-20kHz, because of a variety of factors. The biggest cause they've found is that anything below 125Hz, and specifically the ULF (below 20Hz), seem to "amplify" the movement of our inner ears. And, to summarize, more movement is bad when it comes to the stereocilia (ear drum hairs). Someone with more expertise can explain this, but I've found a nice public PDF that describes this phenomenon:
> 
> http://oto2.wustl.edu/cochlea/SaltInterNoise2012.pdf That's from ear & hearing researchers at Washington University, one of the finest universities in the world. For more info, check out anything on the subject by these two: Alec N Salt, PhD. Professor of Otolaryngology, Jeffery T Lichtenhan, PhD. Assistant Professor of Otolaryngology.
> 
> 
> If you scroll down to pg. 19 and read on from there, it gives a quasi-layman's explanation of what causes this phenomenon, and what the results can be.
> 
> 
> However, there's a HUGE caveat in this finding: when sounds below 125Hz are heard simultaneously with higher frequency sounds, this "amplification" effect is negated, at least to some degree.
> 
> 
> Thus, my bar napkin analysis is that movie soundtrack bass & ULF will probably tend to be less destructive to your hearing, even at very high levels (because it does not last for long and is almost always accompanied by higher frequency sounds), than sine waves, test tones, or music with constant, droning bass.
> 
> 
> However, if you ever experience tinnitus, you've almost definitely experienced hearing loss. The same is likely also true if you obviously have lower sensitivity after experiencing loud sounds (concerts, shooting, drag racing) or any type of prolonged pressure or uncomfortable feelings in the ear. Since hearing never grows back in most mammals, once you lose it, it can't be regained. And, with lower frequency hearing loss, you may not notice it, due to the sensitivity of the ear, but it's equally as bad for you as higher-range hearing loss.
> 
> 
> TL;DR: Yes, bass is bad for you. In fact, preliminary researcher conducted in the last 2-3 years shows that bass by itself may actually be worse for your ears (and, thus, hearing loss) than higher frequencies. While this goes against the conventional wisdom, it's supported by peer-reviewed research.
> 
> 
> Suggestion: don't get in bass cars and listen to high SPL of droning bass music. Don't run your bass too hot. Also, just turn it down, in general, when watching movies. Can't hurt.



I love medical research papers, one just has to be careful to make sure the clinical study is properly conducted!


----------



## kemiza

If you got bad hearing you shouldn't be on this thread anyway. Back on topic gentlemen. Had to go back in time and put in Pearl Harbor today. That movie should get your subs jumping.


----------



## asere

You can have perfect hearing and have tinnitus. Yes I need to take my Pearl Harbor out.


----------



## jlpowell84

I can hear a whisper in another room but get slight ringing in my ear when I listen for it.


On an actual movie note. I have focused entirely on movies for bass but I reserved LINCOLN at red box. I heard its a good MOVIE...


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9030#post_23504253
> 
> 
> I can hear a whisper in another room but get slight ringing in my ear when I listen for it.
> 
> 
> On an actual movie note. I have focused entirely on movies for bass but I reserved LINCOLN at red box. I heard its a good MOVIE...


when its rather quiet I hear hissing, electric circuit coming from my right ear. Yes Lincoln is a great film.


----------



## asere

I wonder if some people's ears are sensitve to bass and cause hearing damage and tinnitus. Even at low volumes.


Any opinions?


----------



## kemiza

Do you have any favorite "bass" movies asere?


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9030#post_23504629
> 
> 
> Do you have any favorite "bass" movies asere?


yes Cloverfield, The Hulk.


----------



## kemiza

Yeah those movies will definitely get your subs jumping. Try that new Oz movie.


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9030#post_23504629
> 
> 
> Do you have any favorite "bass" movies asere?



Try Hot Fuzz


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Basically pick any movie from the five star list


----------



## asere

I went ahead and simulated the same thing I did a month ago. I played the 16hz test cd but this time I used ear plugs placed spl meter to read 110. It read over 85 the entire time with peaks close to 110hz. I don't know if the sub caused my tinnitus but 110hz or not the windows and walls were rattling. Makes me wonder how my ear drum handled it the first time.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9030#post_23504692 Basically pick any movie from the five star list


Is the five star list up to date?

 

- Promethus should be on it


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9030#post_23508017
> 
> 
> Is the five star list up to date?
> 
> 
> - Promethus should be on it



Are you kidding? No, it absolutely does not belong anywhere near a 5-star list. It doesn't have the level, extension, or dynamics. Though I did enjoy the film, they left a lot on the table here.

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-14#entry387 


Reload that url if it doesn't send you to Prometheus right away.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9030#post_23504629
> 
> 
> Do you have any favorite "bass" movies asere?



I made a big list a while back:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/7980#post_23288999 


I'd say Oz and Olympus Has Fallen could be added somewhere near (but not) the top of that list.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9000#post_23501314
> 
> 
> Did the Oz/Giant Slayer double feature last night and thought both were excellent overall for LFE and sound in general. Oz had some great variety to the LFE, hit in all the right places, etc.... just a very well done track in general including bass. Giant Slayer while maybe not as deep digging as some was absolutely loaded with bass, hit in all the right spots at appropriate levels considering the on screen action, and was just a ton of fun as far as low end goes and a fantastic HT audio ride overall.
> 
> 
> FUN HT double feature with these two and both are overall excellent LFE experiences IMO.


+1

 

I enjoyed the Giant Slayer with the family. The bass wasn't Hulk level, but I felt was represented nicely. Yes, there were times when I felt it could have really taken advantage of the use of strong ULF, but was generally implemented thoughtfully. Fun film and bass, IMO. Much better than Avengers anyway....(granted, not hard to do).


----------



## MKtheater

So I was going thru some good oldies tonight and happen to put Jurassic park on bluray in and is it just me or does the bluray sound ten times better than the DVD. The bass was missing on my DVD(bad one) and the bluray had a ton. Granted it did not dig as deep and I have my subs 10 dBs hot but I used to watch this with subs 12 dBs hot. I really enjoyed what I heard! I watched at reference.


----------



## dr.sound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8790#post_23459172
> 
> 
> It's also important to note that while the mixing stages sound good (though none that I'm aware of have the Skywalker Sound 22x18" sealed setup and capacity to do ULF [below 20hz]), mixing is not where the effects are created. The sound designers are the ones who create the bass effects that plumb the depths. As I understand it from Marc (FilmMixer), the sound mixers, following the vision of the producers, take those effects and incorporate them into the mix. They can choose to implement a HPF (for loudness wars) or not for theatrical or nearfield mixes, or both.
> 
> 
> Oz was good, and the mix makes immersive use of all channels and has ingenious + great sounding LFE effects, but it simply doesn't have the peak or avg. amplitude on effects below 20hz like the true 5 stars. It looks like Oz's -10dB point is around 22hz via peak, and 14hz via average. It's good, but it isn't WOTW (not that many are, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The problem is, you won't notice this if you don't have a system that can get to 5hz at or near reference. That includes the mixing stage. I would say that, from an extension standpoint, Oz sounds similar to Underworld: Awakening, Looper and, to a lesser extent, Flight of the Phoenix.
> 
> 
> Thanks Marti for your valued input and insight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed Oz a lot more than I thought I would, and that was mostly due to the fun audio & visual experience. It's a shame the scripting/acting/direction was a stinker, but Oz actually has some rewatchability for me because of the A / V.
> 
> 
> The only thing I could wish for more of in the sound mix is greater ULF effects to give it more visceral impact and weight. If this thing had similar 2-20hz amplitude as WOTW, we could be talking about Oz as the new champion bass movie of all time.


Just to point out a fact: Skywalker has the same set up that "The Dub Stage" has. It is all Meyers and no,Skywalker does not have 22 18" subs. There is a reason that we both chose Meyers.


----------



## MKtheater

There was a studio that had 22 bagend infrasub 18s. Something like that, they recorded Black Hawk Down and the famous 6hz blades, like Skyfall had.


----------



## dr.sound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9030#post_23511072
> 
> 
> There was a studio that had 22 bagend infrasub 18s. Something like that, they recorded Black Hawk Down and the famous 6hz blades, like Skyfall had.


The room with the Bag End subs is/ was Todd AO Hollywood.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr.sound*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9030#post_23511204
> 
> 
> The room with the Bag End subs is/ was Todd AO Hollywood.



We don't use Bag Ends for subs any longer.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9030#post_23511072
> 
> 
> There was a studio that had 22 bagend infrasub 18s. Something like that, they recorded Black Hawk Down and the famous 6hz blades, like Skyfall had.



As a side note the room where BHD was mixed never had Bag Ends for subs.


----------



## MKtheater

Yeah that was the place. Well, I knew someone used sealed subs and lots of them before. I know they have changed to Meyer now(I think). Filmixer aren't you at Todd AO? I wish you guys could hear my setup with DIY, I bet you would understand our passion for the low stuff, it is just fun and adds tension!


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9030#post_23511072
> 
> 
> There was a studio that had 22 bagend infrasub 18s. Something like that, they recorded Black Hawk Down and the famous 6hz blades, like Skyfall had.



Black Hawk Down goes down to 6hz ?










When the blades crash into the ground or some other scene ??


Thx.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu_One*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9030#post_23511556
> 
> 
> Black Hawk Down goes down to 6hz ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the blades crash into the ground or some other scene ??
> 
> 
> Thx.



Yeeeeahhhh....







Had to do it... Timing was perfect...lol


Did the video embed? If not.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l63PpHJ_lE&feature=share&list=UURXYFAP01iqp83P9tTl5n_Q


----------



## dr.sound

Marc,

That's why I put "is/was". I thought you had replaced the whole system with JBL's but I wasn't sure.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9030#post_23511072
> 
> 
> There was a studio that had 22 bagend infrasub 18s. Something like that, they recorded Black Hawk Down and the famous 6hz blades, like Skyfall had.



It reaches 6hz but that depends also on the master volume right?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9060#post_23511572
> 
> 
> Yeeeeahhhh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to do it... Timing was perfect...lol
> 
> 
> Did the video embed? If not.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l63PpHJ_lE&feature=share&list=UURXYFAP01iqp83P9tTl5n_Q



Yep it was perfect timing!


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9060#post_23511572
> 
> 
> Yeeeeahhhh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to do it... Timing was perfect...lol
> 
> 
> Did the video embed? If not.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l63PpHJ_lE&feature=share&list=UURXYFAP01iqp83P9tTl5n_Q



Wow.. craziness, I love it.


So when the door shakes its when the chopper actually lifts off the ground ?


I have to watch the BD today now, no choice

















Very nice insane setup btw, mint.


----------



## Blu_One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9060#post_23511622
> 
> 
> It reaches 6hz but that depends also on the master volume right?



I'll put a 0 dB no problem.. ok maybe -5


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9060#post_23511622
> 
> 
> It reaches 6hz but that depends also on the master volume right?



No, it will always reach 6 hz no matter what volume the master is set to. Whether you feel it or not will depend on subs and volume. There is also 18hz mixed in there and many feel that instead.


----------



## SbWillie

The 'Irene' scene..its linked on page one.


----------



## audiofan1

I know someone posted on the movie "Triangle" and just wanted to say thanks for the recommendation some good stuff down there


----------



## audiofan1

I know someone posted on the movie "Triangle" and just wanted to say thanks for the recommendation some good stuff down there


----------



## asere

This is a stupid question but is 16hz the same as 16,000hz?


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9060#post_23513234
> 
> 
> I know someone posted on the movie "Triangle" and just wanted to say thanks for the recommendation some good stuff down there



Is it the 2009 horror flick?


----------



## pitviper33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9060#post_23513619
> 
> 
> This is a stupid question but is 16hz the same as 16,000hz?


No. In fact they're quite different. 16Hz is right on the edge of what you can hear on the low end. 16kHz is right on the edge of what you can hear on the high end.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9060#post_23513742
> 
> 
> No. In fact they're quite different. 16Hz is right on the edge of what you can hear on the low end. 16kHz is right on the edge of what you can hear on the high end.



Thank you that is what I thought. Someone had mentioned she ruined her ear by listening to a low frequency of 16,000hz but I told her that 16,000hz was actually a high frequency. Wanted to make sure.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9060#post_23513763
> 
> 
> Thank you that is what I thought. Someone had mentioned she ruined her ear by listening to a low frequency of 16,000hz but I told her that 16,000hz was actually a high frequency. Wanted to make sure.



16Hz vs 16kHz


----------



## KJSmitty

WOW,

I "re-watched" FOTP last night for the first time in several years - this time with the addition of the two 15's. A few scenes, including the sandstorm / crash sequence for sure are very impressive.. And I was only watching at -15 range.. One of these days I need to configure up my old XP laptop with a mic and software to document my room/gears response. Great demo scene for sure.


I must admit, even at this volume level given the room/ear pressure, vibrating couch and all It had me considering the above ear damage discussion...










Cheers


----------



## simple man

Saw a pre screening of Pacific Rim last night, the movie was awesome and so was the bass! Can't wait for the Blu-Ray release


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9060#post_23513623
> 
> 
> Is it the 2009 horror flick?



Yes.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simple man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9060#post_23514921
> 
> 
> Saw a pre screening of Pacific Rim last night, the movie was awesome and so was the bass! Can't wait for the Blu-Ray release



Thanks for the report.







This is my most anticipated LFE film of the summer movies. The bass potential is huge from the looks of the material and I really hope it delivers.


I watched DH5 last night which was a 5 in my book on my system for LFE. Loved it!


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simple man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9060#post_23514921
> 
> 
> Saw a pre screening of Pacific Rim last night, the movie was awesome and so was the bass! Can't wait for the Blu-Ray release



The monsters in that film are cousins of Clover, so I'm expecting Pacific Rim to at least be on par with Cloverfield...


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9060#post_23515013
> 
> 
> The monsters in that film are cousins of Clover, so I'm expecting Pacific Rim to at least be on par with Cloverfield...


Pacific Rim looks like an epic bass pounding event on Blu Ray. Lets just hope it is mixed right.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9060#post_23515031
> 
> 
> Pacific Rim looks like an epic bass pounding event on Blu Ray. Lets just hope it is mixed right.


+1


Gotta put those 6 15's to use Reef!!!


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9060#post_23511572
> 
> 
> Yeeeeahhhh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to do it... Timing was perfect...lol
> 
> 
> Did the video embed? If not.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l63PpHJ_lE&feature=share&list=UURXYFAP01iqp83P9tTl5n_Q


I just busted out laughing watching that popa.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9060#post_23515380
> 
> 
> I just busted out laughing watching that popa.


That was sweet! Do you actually watch movies at those levels ?


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9060#post_23515742
> 
> 
> That was sweet! Do you actually watch movies at those levels ?



In that particular scenario I had my AVR at -20 IIRC, just had my ULF boosted like crazy...lol


It was actually very tolerable at all levels. In fact, even though the low-end is crazy boosted it was more of a "feel" vs all out uncomfortable SPL assault.


It's one of those things that you have to experience for yourself. Can't really put it into words, ya know...


----------



## wse

What do you think of this?
*

"If you are not happy with your subwoofer performance in its current location, try locating the subwoofer in a corner of the room. This causes the room modes to be excited maximally, but reduces the occurrence of nulls. The boundary reinforcement from the corner walls also allows the sub to reproduce lower frequencies without using extra power. Run the Anti-Mode calibration after relocating the subwoofer. Therefore, what was once considered the worst place to locate a sub is now the best place when using Anti-Mode"
*

Any of you use the Anti Mode?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9060#post_23518495
> 
> 
> What do you think of this?
> *
> 
> "If you are not happy with your subwoofer performance in its current location, try locating the subwoofer in a corner of the room. This causes the room modes to be excited maximally, but reduces the occurrence of nulls. The boundary reinforcement from the corner walls also allows the sub to reproduce lower frequencies without using extra power. Run the Anti-Mode calibration after relocating the subwoofer. Therefore, what was once considered the worst place to locate a sub is now the best place when using Anti-Mode"
> *
> 
> Any of you use the Anti Mode?



I thought corners were a good place to begin with?


----------



## ambesolman

Wouldn't corner loading just rearrange the locations of nulls instead of reducing the number of them?


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9060#post_23518554
> 
> 
> Wouldn't corner loading just rearrange the locations of nulls instead of reducing the number of them?


Perhaps, but that can happen with any change in the sub location. The main advantage to corner loading is that it will usually reduce the influence of the sidewall closest to it.


----------



## wse


I did the crawl methods and for corners were not the best bass!


----------



## BobL


There are a lot of good articles on subs and placement.  Many of the articles do not always take into account real world scenarios and use the perfect rectangular room as an example.  Room modes exist in every room and are based off the dimensions of the room.  How you place the subwoofer is going to determine how these modes get excited.  Corner placement excites the modes the most and will give the biggest peaks and nulls.  This often causes very uneven bass amongst the various seats in the listening area.  There are advantages to corner placement though such as increased output because it is reinforced by three surfaces.

 

 To even out some of these room modes you can place the sub in the null for the room modes.  If  this is done for the length and width dimensions it would be somewhere in the middle of the room and to do it for height it would have to elevated.  Placing the sub in the middle of the room is not always practical, plus it is only reinforced by the floor so output is considerably less than near a wall.  This is the reasons 2 or more subs are used is it allows us to get more even bass response in the listening area without placing the sub in the middle of the room.  EQ out any peaks.

 

 Since many will not use two or more subs here is some practical advice.  First if possible do not place seating in a null, near the walls or corner.  It is not just about sub placement but about seating placement too.  Avoid bad seating locations when possible, moving the seating 6" or 1 foot can often make a difference.  Don't worry about and bass areas if there is no seating there.

 

As far as where to place the sub?  Well, it depends.  Let's say someone builds a bunker for their HT and they are using some massive sub that easily outperforms their speakers.  This sub is used to by the military to explode mines at a distance.  Then place the sub in at least one of the nulls and try to reduce the room modes.  You don't need to maximize the output.  A lot of people buy HUGE subs and don't have speakers to match.  Who cares if your subs go to 130db if your speakers only go to 95db.  Many large subs do help with low frequency extension but it still has to be balanced with the system.

 

 The second scenario is the interior decorator (or spouse) makes you use this tiny sub that looks like it would be too small for a chihuahua dog house.  And this is going into some big great room that is open to other parts of the house. In this case placing the sub in the corner to maximize the output would be highly suggested even with though exciting all the room modes.

 

 Now a lot of people fall somewhere in the middle and so should the sub.  I'd keep the sub in the front 1/4 of the room, either on the side or front walls.  Although bass frequencies are omni directional and can't be localized, the sub or other objects in the room may resonate at higher frequencies from the subs output making it localizable.  There is nothing wrong with placing it at other parts of the room but these resonances often happen in average rooms and you would have to try to see if it is localizable.  You'll have to measure or do the sub crawl method to find the best location for it.  Avoid nulls and EQ the peaks.

 

 You'll have to set phase and levels correctly.  Be concerned with phase and level at the crossover point.  Don't set crossovers too low, I doesn't matter if your speakers can go lower.  It is about getting the best integration in the room.  Most room this will fall between 80-100hz.  By setting your crossover to 40-60hz because your speakers go lower might give worse sound.  The speakers now excited the room modes because your speakers are not in a good location for bass frequencies.  Plus you changed the SBIR frequency for your speakers and sub and that needs to be corrected.   The crossover is not a cut off, frequencies below your crossover point will still go to the speakers. There are a lot of reasons to not set your crossover too low.

 

It takes a little patience to get the subs integrated well but it is worth the time.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Oz - 4.5 stars on the bass for sure. This one lived up to the hype - the audio is really as good as it gets. Certainly as good as I've ever heard it.


Very glad I bought this movie.


----------



## audiofan1

Any Superman fans? if so, there's an animation out for 2013 called "Superman Unbound" on bluray with a blistering DTS MA soundtrack. And if you just love deep powerful bass I insist you check this out


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9060#post_23518553
> 
> 
> I thought corners were a good place to begin with?



I originally was thinking mid side wall placement but during my "crawl" the four corners were the obvious location with the two rear corners being best. But each room is different.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BobL*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23519707
> 
> 
> There are a lot of good articles on subs and placement.  Many of the articles do not always take into account real world scenarios and use the perfect rectangular room as an example.  Room modes exist in every room and are based off the dimensions of the room.  How you place the subwoofer is going to determine how these modes get excited.  Corner placement excites the modes the most and will give the biggest peaks and nulls.  This often causes very uneven bass amongst the various seats in the listening area.  There are advantages to corner placement though such as increased output because it is reinforced by three surfaces.
> 
> 
> 
> To even out some of these room modes you can place the sub in the null for the room modes.  If  this is done for the length and width dimensions it would be somewhere in the middle of the room and to do it for height it would have to elevated.  Placing the sub in the middle of the room is not always practical, plus it is only reinforced by the floor so output is considerably less than near a wall.  This is the reasons 2 or more subs are used is it allows us to get more even bass response in the listening area without placing the sub in the middle of the room.  EQ out any peaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Since many will not use two or more subs here is some practical advice.  First if possible do not place seating in a null, near the walls or corner.  It is not just about sub placement but about seating placement too.  Avoid bad seating locations when possible, moving the seating 6" or 1 foot can often make a difference.  Don't worry about and bass areas if there is no seating there.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as where to place the sub?  Well, it depends.  Let's say someone builds a bunker for their HT and they are using some massive sub that easily outperforms their speakers.  This sub is used to by the military to explode mines at a distance.  Then place the sub in at least one of the nulls and try to reduce the room modes.  You don't need to maximize the output.  A lot of people buy HUGE subs and don't have speakers to match.  Who cares if your subs go to 130db if your speakers only go to 95db.  Many large subs do help with low frequency extension but it still has to be balanced with the system.
> 
> 
> 
> The second scenario is the interior decorator (or spouse) makes you use this tiny sub that looks like it would be too small for a chihuahua dog house.  And this is going into some big great room that is open to other parts of the house. In this case placing the sub in the corner to maximize the output would be highly suggested even with though exciting all the room modes.
> 
> 
> 
> Now a lot of people fall somewhere in the middle and so should the sub.  I'd keep the sub in the front 1/4 of the room, either on the side or front walls.  Although bass frequencies are omni directional and can't be localized, the sub or other objects in the room may resonate at higher frequencies from the subs output making it localizable.  There is nothing wrong with placing it at other parts of the room but these resonances often happen in average rooms and you would have to try to see if it is localizable.  You'll have to measure or do the sub crawl method to find the best location for it.  Avoid nulls and EQ the peaks.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to set phase and levels correctly.  Be concerned with phase and level at the crossover point.  Don't set crossovers too low, I doesn't matter if your speakers can go lower.  It is about getting the best integration in the room.  Most room this will fall between 80-100hz.  By setting your crossover to 40-60hz because your speakers go lower might give worse sound.  The speakers now excited the room modes because your speakers are not in a good location for bass frequencies.  Plus you changed the SBIR frequency for your speakers and sub and that needs to be corrected.   The crossover is not a cut off, frequencies below your crossover point will still go to the speakers. There are a lot of reasons to not set your crossover too low.
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a little patience to get the subs integrated well but it is worth the time.


 

Lots of good points, I used two subs used the crawl method first with the kids and found the best location for each right by the two B&W 800Diamond in the front


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9060#post_23518553
> 
> 
> I thought corners were a good place to begin with?


Yep! that is where mine are. I had my XV-30's near field, pretty much in my lap in my seating position. Moved them to the corners for space reasons and just could not believe the difference, unbelievable results.


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23521307
> 
> 
> Yep! that is where mine are. I had my XV-30's near field, pretty much in my lap in my seating position. Moved them to the corners for space reasons and just could not believe the difference, unbelievable results.


Really? I had mine corner loaded first then put near field. Love it near field!


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23521307
> 
> 
> Yep! that is where mine are. I had my XV-30's near field, pretty much in my lap in my seating position. Moved them to the corners for space reasons and just could not believe the difference, unbelievable results.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23522035
> 
> 
> Really? I had mine corner loaded first then put near field. Love it near field!


Maybe we oughtta run a poll. I've tried both and in my room, corner is mucho much better.


----------



## jlpowell84

^well with every room being different it's not a 1 vs 2 type of thing.


----------



## SmokenAshes

Total Recall 2012 is only 4 stars....whaaaaaaat? Cmon that has allot of freaking bass, more so than some 5 star movies.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23522065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23521307
> 
> 
> Yep! that is where mine are. I had my XV-30's near field, pretty much in my lap in my seating position. Moved them to the corners for space reasons and just could not believe the difference, unbelievable results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23522035
> 
> 
> Really? I had mine corner loaded first then put near field. Love it near field!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we oughtta run a poll. I've tried both and in my room, corner is mucho much better.
Click to expand...


The poll would only be meaningful if we all had the same sub(s), room and furnishings, and wanted to see who chose what.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23522449
> 
> 
> The poll would only be meaningful if we all had the same sub(s), room and furnishings, and wanted to see who chose what.



True, the best is to place the sub in your seat, p,ay music with low bass and crawl around! It worked it took me a while to do this for what ever reason but it works


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23522535
> 
> 
> True, the best is to place the sub in your seat, p,ay music with low bass and crawl around! It worked it took me a while to do this for what ever reason but it works



What do the guys do who have Orbit Shifters?


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23522585
> 
> 
> What do the guys do who have Orbit Shifters?


Furniture sliders under the feet works great.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23522595
> 
> 
> Furniture sliders under the feet works great.



Right...I was just envisioning an Orbit Shifter sitting on the couch in the MLP. I guess 200lbs is a person...


----------



## wse


I could not put my JL AUDIO F113 on the seat itself


----------



## jlpowell84

^I was just havin fun!


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23522609
> 
> 
> Right...I was just envisioning an Orbit Shifter sitting on the couch in the MLP. I guess 200lbs is a person...


I was thinking in terms of lateral movement and completely forgot about elevation. Dopey me!

A scissor jack intended for elevating people might work.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23522654
> 
> 
> ^I was just havin fun!


Ar-ar-ar, tee-hee, ho-ho, ha-ha!


----------



## SmokenAshes

The XV30 would be no fun either putting on the couch. Its 160lbs!!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23522654 ^I was just havin fun!


Yes I understand but supposedly you should elevate the subs!! God luck with that one!


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23522535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23522449
> 
> 
> The poll would only be meaningful if we all had the same sub(s), room and furnishings, and wanted to see who chose what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, the best is to place the sub in your seat, p,ay music with low bass and crawl around! It worked it took me a while to do this for what ever reason but it works
Click to expand...


Sub crawl is only so useful. Besides, putting a 120 lb sub in my seat is kinda hard by myself.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23523019
> 
> 
> Sub crawl is only so useful. Besides, putting a 120 lb sub in my seat is kinda hard by myself.



Agreed it's just a first step







just like speaker placement!


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23523019
> 
> 
> Sub crawl is only so useful. Besides, putting a 120 lb sub in my seat is kinda hard by myself.



Agreed lol. I don't think my chair would have appreciated these, let alone my back.


----------



## audiofan1

My DXD12012 is corner loaded and is designed to work there at its best at 2-4 inches from the side and rear wall, it achieves a lock on the room and blends like a charm with any speaker in my 5.1 setup , and on 2/ch its' a Ninja dropping a smoke grenade and disappears.


Man I love this sub


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23523304
> 
> 
> Agreed lol. I don't think my chair would have appreciated these, let alone my back.


It's just a hernia or two. Don't be such a sissy.


----------



## BobL


No offense to anyone here but it appears some of you have spent a fair amount on subs and HT, allocate another $200 for some basic test equipment and don't break your back doing the crawl method







  You can then put our sub on a dolly and do some testing.

 

True RTA or Real time EQ Wizard with some inexpensive microphones will work fine for this.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BobL*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23523596
> 
> 
> No offense to anyone here but it appears some of you have spent a fair amount on subs and HT, allocate another $200 for some basic test equipment and don't break your back doing the crawl method   You can then put our sub on a dolly and do some testing.
> 
> 
> True RTA or Real time EQ Wizard with some inexpensive microphones will work fine for this.



Agreed. The sub crawl is still a guessing game to some degree and until you actually test and measure all the various options in your room, you won't know for sure which sub location spot is best relative to the LP. In my room for example the spot I always thought was best was not when I finally measured with my SMS. In my room there was no single great position since each had compromises which is why I had to move to multiple subs which got me what I wanted.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23523557
> 
> 
> It's just a hernia or two. Don't be such a sissy.



LOL. I actually wrestled both of these up on the stage by myself. At 400+ lbs, it's a miracle I didn't get one.


----------



## ambesolman

Discussion about Pacific Rim from Sound and Vision.

"The Jaeger footsteps were tremendous. When this goes to Bluray, there are going to be some blown subwoofers out there."
http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/blog/2013/07/12/movie-premiere-pacific-rim


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23524515
> 
> 
> Discussion about Pacific Rim from Sound and Vision.
> 
> "The Jaeger footsteps were tremendous. When this goes to Bluray, there are going to be some blown subwoofers out there."
> http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/blog/2013/07/12/movie-premiere-pacific-rim


Interesting back and forth between Ken and Leslie. I've never seen a review done quite like that before.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23519839
> 
> 
> Any Superman fans? if so, there's an animation out for 2013 called "Superman Unbound" on bluray with a blistering DTS MA soundtrack. And if you just love deep powerful bass I insist you check this out



I didn't think it was that great (very low level, requiring you to run hot hot hot to make it worthwhile), and it's a terrible movie, but if you can give me some exact timestamps I can graph them for you from its DTS-MA mix.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23522237
> 
> 
> Total Recall 2012 is only 4 stars....whaaaaaaat? Cmon that has allot of freaking bass, more so than some 5 star movies.



That's partially why these purely subjective ratings are inadequate. Over at Data-Bass, it's been measured and verified as a 4.25 star movie - definitely not above or on par with any _real_ 5 star movies.







See for yourself:

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-21#entry567


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23524515
> 
> 
> Discussion about Pacific Rim from Sound and Vision.
> 
> "The Jaeger footsteps were tremendous. When this goes to Bluray, there are going to be some blown subwoofers out there."
> http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/blog/2013/07/12/movie-premiere-pacific-rim



I have a hunch it will be/is filtered :S


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23519779
> 
> 
> Oz - 4.5 stars on the bass for sure. This one lived up to the hype - the audio is really as good as it gets. Certainly as good as I've ever heard it.
> 
> 
> Very glad I bought this movie.



Just watched Oz this evening. I was fairly impressed, but not blown away. The final fight scene at the end between the two witches had some wicked







bass in it. I'd swear my walls were rippling on that one.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23523304
> 
> 
> Agreed lol. I don't think my chair would have appreciated these, let alone my back.



Holy cow! This is your sub! Did you make this yourself this thing is a monster, I have never seen any thing like this! It can blast you out of your seat, while destroying the walls!


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23525994
> 
> 
> Holy cow! This is your sub! Did you make this yourself this thing is a monster, I have never seen any thing like this! It can blast you out of your seat, while destroying the walls!



Those are my _subs_.







DIY SI 18" powered by a pair of EP4000's. This replaced my PB12/2 Ultra, and the difference was ummm, noticeable.










 


Needless to say, I had to upgrade the mains to keep up with them.


----------



## jlpowell84

Nice bass addict! Any chance of seeing a response graph of your room? Looks great


----------



## wse

I watched Master & Commender this evening and I felt like the Canons where going through the walls







it was only -20 I can't only imagine what I must be like at reference level! I love the range of the dynamics on this movies for me it is a FIVE


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23526022
> 
> 
> Those are my _subs_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIY SI 18" powered by a pair of EP4000's. This replaced my PB12/2 Ultra, and the difference was ummm, noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I had to upgrade the mains to keep up with them.



The sound must be unbelievable in your room is it reinforced? I want a demo please


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23526038
> 
> 
> I watched Master & Commender this evening and I felt like the Canons where going through the walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was only -20 I can't only imagine what I must be like at reference level! I love the range of the dynamics on this movies for me it is a FIVE


Did you watch it on BD or DVD? The DVD soundtrack is actually BETTER than the BD. The BD track is filtered (and a lower level IIRC). The DVD audio is not filtered.



Max


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23525767
> 
> 
> Just watched Oz this evening. I was fairly impressed, but not blown away. The final fight scene at the end between the two witches had some wicked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bass in it. I'd swear my walls were rippling on that one.



Any time my couch starts literally shaking on a concrete floor, I tend to get impressed. That scene was like a full body massage.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23526035
> 
> 
> Nice bass addict! Any chance of seeing a response graph of your room? Looks great



I'll dig one up. I'm +- 3db down to 12hz atm at the LP. I could get smoother but the back row of seats would suffer (they are about 2' from the back wall). I am looking at implementing another pair at the back of the room to smooth out the FR further.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23526042
> 
> 
> The sound must be unbelievable in your room is it reinforced? I want a demo please



Well it's in the basement with concrete on 3 sides and a rock fireplace bordering 2/3 of the 4th wall if that counts.










I unfortunately didn't go as crazy with the sound reinforcement as I wanted due to the narrower width. That being said, I can barely hear it in the living room directly above the theater. The rest of the house, both inside and outside, remains mostly unaffected. I'd add myself to the subwoofer demo list, but I doubt anyone would want to travel to BFE to have a listen.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23526703
> 
> 
> Any time my couch starts literally shaking on a concrete floor, I tend to get impressed. That scene was like a full body massage.



That's exactly what I was thinking. The rear riser seats were getting pounded, and the couch at the MLP was vibrating like crazy. I was grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23527221
> 
> 
> I'll dig one up. I'm +- 3db down to 12hz atm at the LP. I could get smoother but the back row of seats would suffer (they are about 2' from the back wall). I am looking at implementing another pair at the back of the room to smooth out the FR further.
> 
> Well it's in the basement with concrete on 3 sides and a rock fireplace bordering 2/3 of the 4th wall if that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I unfortunately didn't go as crazy with the sound reinforcement as I wanted due to the narrower width. That being said, I can barely hear it in the living room directly above the theater. The rest of the house, both inside and outside, remains mostly unaffected. I'd add myself to the subwoofer demo list, but I doubt anyone would want to travel to BFE to have a listen.



So you have 6 SI 18's then? I'm doing research on a future sub setup. Leaning heavily towards JTR subs but a DIY SI 18 build is not out of the question.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23527403
> 
> 
> So you have 6 SI 18's then? I'm doing research on a future sub setup. Leaning heavily towards JTR subs but a DIY SI 18 build is not out of the question.



Yes, I am currently running 6 of them, with another pair slated to be put into duty shortly. JTR makes a great sub. I have owned numerous SV subwoofers; starting with a pair of 16-46 pc+'s and working my way up to a pair of PB12/2 Ultras. I have always been a huge fan of their value and performance, but decided to head down the DIY path for something different.


The SVS can't hold a candle to the sheer output these are capable of. I was hesitant at first, as I prefer quality over quantity (when having to choose, lol), but the SI's did not disappoint. These are easily as clean, and blend seamlessly with my front stage. They have yet to call attention to themselves, and those who don't know about them would never guess there are a wall of them behind the screen.


While DIY isn't for everyone; (I could happily run a JTR or SVS sub again), for those who have the ability I would highly recommend it. I paid almost $5,000 for my pair of Ultras a few years ago. This current setup has cost me less than $2,000 and is a night and day difference. By the time I add another pair, I will have almost a ruler flat FR at all seats, considerably higher output, and still be 2k less than the Ultras.


----------



## nube

Just a heads up - Amazon has the Dark Knight Trilogy on Blu-ray for $24.99, free shipping with Prime or orders over $25.

http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Trilogy-Batman-Begins-Blu-ray/dp/B009JBZH54 


This set includes:


Disc 1: Batman Begins Feature Film

Disc 2: The Dark Knight Feature Film

Disc 3: The Dark Knight Special Features

Disc 4: The Dark Knight Rises Feature Film

Disc 5: The Dark Knight Rises Special Features


Great price for the BR of all three, plus the special features discs if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23527620
> 
> 
> Just a heads up - Amazon has the Dark Knight Trilogy on Blu-ray for $24.99, free shipping with Prime or orders over $25.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Trilogy-Batman-Begins-Blu-ray/dp/B009JBZH54
> 
> 
> This set includes:
> 
> 
> Disc 1: Batman Begins Feature Film
> 
> Disc 2: The Dark Knight Feature Film
> 
> Disc 3: The Dark Knight Special Features
> 
> Disc 4: The Dark Knight Rises Feature Film
> 
> Disc 5: The Dark Knight Rises Special Features
> 
> 
> Great price for the BR of all three, plus the special features discs if you're into that sort of thing.



Yup, just noticed that which doesn't surprise me seeing as I finally just gave in and purchased the third on the other day. Paid the same price for one disc.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23526186
> 
> 
> Did you watch it on BD or DVD? The DVD soundtrack is actually BETTER than the BD. The BD track is filtered (and a lower level IIRC). The DVD audio is not filtered. Max



Seriously! I watched it on BD on a 10 feet wide 2:35 screen the DVDs look like crap even up scaled! I will have to try it on DVD just for the sound!


What are the key chapters I should watch for?


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23527647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the key chapters I should watch for?



Anything with a cannon in it.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23527647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23526186
> 
> 
> Did you watch it on BD or DVD? The DVD soundtrack is actually BETTER than the BD. The BD track is filtered (and a lower level IIRC). The DVD audio is not filtered. Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously! I watched it on BD on a 10 feet wide 2:35 screen the DVDs look like crap even up scaled! I will have to try it on DVD just for the sound!
> 
> 
> What are the key chapters I should watch for?
Click to expand...

The first battle is great. The cannon booms go deeper and louder on the DVD. You can search this thread for the comparison graphs between the BD and DVD.



Max


----------



## kemiza

Another Russell Crowe movie also sounds bad on bluray Gladiator. Listen to Gladiator on dvd preferably the dts version if you have it. Then go back to the bluray its night and day!


----------



## kemetblk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23527970
> 
> 
> Another Russell Crowe movie also sounds bad on bluray Gladiator. Listen to Gladiator on dvd preferably the dts version if you have it. Then go back to the bluray its night and day!



Really?! I was planning on getting both of those on blu-ray, but are you saying that I'm better off sticking with my dvd copies (both dts)? I have a player that does a good job upconverting and my screen isn't so big as to make every SD source look like ass (58"). I prefer an HD picture of course, but when it comes to a movie with sound design as good as these I would prefer better audio. Are there any other movies where the dvd has better sound then the BD?


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23527970
> 
> 
> Another Russell Crowe movie also sounds bad on bluray Gladiator. Listen to Gladiator on dvd preferably the dts version if you have it. Then go back to the bluray its night and day!



WTH. I just broke down and finally bought this on BR and now you're telling me my DVD is better? Sigh.


----------



## wse

May be they will remaster them on BR, I just watched OZ, the sound was unbelievable, the movie itself is a two stars for me. It was cute but not something I will buy, great sub demo!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23528894
> 
> 
> May be they will remaster them on BR, I just watched OZ, the sound was unbelievable, the movie itself is a two stars for me. It was cute but not something I will buy, great sub demo!



Yea, Audibly and Visually it was great. But the script and acting was sub par. James Franco seemed really flat and his lines were cheesy


----------



## Mrkazador


I don't have the exact timestamps for these two but its the first canon shot. I used the DTS core from the Bluray and DTS from the PAL DVD.

 

Master & Commander

 

DTS Core



 

 

DTS DVD



 

 

DTS Core



 

 

DTS DVD


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23527890
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23527647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23526186
> 
> 
> Did you watch it on BD or DVD? The DVD soundtrack is actually BETTER than the BD. The BD track is filtered (and a lower level IIRC). The DVD audio is not filtered. Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously! I watched it on BD on a 10 feet wide 2:35 screen the DVDs look like crap even up scaled! I will have to try it on DVD just for the sound!
> 
> 
> What are the key chapters I should watch for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first battle is great. The cannon booms go deeper and louder on the DVD. You can search this thread for the comparison graphs between the BD and DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> Max
Click to expand...

 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160#post_23328275 


I “borrowed” my old DVD back from my niece and compared scenes to my blu-ray copy. Big difference!


----------



## cuzed2

Mrkazador,


Thanks for those M&C comparison graphs - they are very revealing.

To the point that I need to borrow back my MC DVD from my son for another session....


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23528609
> 
> 
> WTH. I just broke down and finally bought this on BR and now you're telling me my DVD is better? Sigh.


Pretty much.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160#post_23328275 It does not mean that, typically, just that they were rated based on a specific mix.
> 
> 
> The only case, out of that list, where there is a verified difference is the Master & Commander DTS-ES mix from the DVD. It's much, much louder & deeper than the BluRay version's mix. bossobass and others have shown this with animated gifs of SpecLab charts showing the differences between the two, but I can't find those at the moment. The best I can do right now is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and JSS did a comparison that can be seen in the images of this post: http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-22#entry602
> 
> 
> All of the rest of the mixes in that list are exactly the same on DVD or BR, afaik. This, of course, means you should prefer the BR for the vastly superior picture quality.


THey need to re-issue M&C on BluRay with the proper sound :!


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemetblk*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23528439
> 
> 
> Really?! I was planning on getting both of those on blu-ray, but are you saying that I'm better off sticking with my dvd copies (both dts)? I have a player that does a good job upconverting and my screen isn't so big as to make every SD source look like ass (58"). I prefer an HD picture of course, but when it comes to a movie with sound design as good as these I would prefer better audio. Are there any other movies where the dvd has better sound then the BD?


You'll have to pretty much cherry pick like I did. I always felt like Saving Private Ryan(dts) and War of the Worlds(dts) on dvd had fuller bass than the bd. Just my opinion.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23530814 You'll have to pretty much cherry pick like I did. I always felt like Saving Private Ryan(dts) and War of the Worlds(dts) on dvd had fuller bass than the bd. Just my opinion.


Data!


----------



## mantaraydesign

I have a quick question about the 5 Stars and the 4 Stars on the first page. Are these titles for DVD or for Blu-ray movies:


*Five star*


Live Free or Die Hard(dts)

War of the Worlds(dts)

Battle: Los Angeles



*Four and half star*


Jurassic Park 3(dts dvd)

AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem

U-571(dts)

Triangle

A Good day to die hard




I can't tell if these are all for blu-ray movies or DVD movies.


----------



## Kool-aid23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23530791
> 
> 
> THey need to re-issue M&C on BluRay with the proper sound :!



Agreed! Yet, has anyone been able to watch the Italy blu ray version? Apparently, they used a different master and was put out by Miramax. Thus, I wonder if the sound is different.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23527221
> 
> 
> but I doubt anyone would want to travel to BFE to have a listen.


BFE? I travel around the country to work and been to Carp and Archea places. I would love to listen to yours. Super nice set up. Are those SEOS speakers?


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9150#post_23531390
> 
> 
> I have a quick question about the 5 Stars and the 4 Stars on the first page. Are these titles for DVD or for Blu-ray movies:
> 
> 
> *Five star*
> 
> 
> Live Free or Die Hard(dts)
> 
> War of the Worlds(dts)
> 
> Battle: Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> *Four and half star*
> 
> 
> Jurassic Park 3(dts dvd)
> 
> AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem
> 
> U-571(dts)
> 
> Triangle
> 
> A Good day to die hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell if these are all for blu-ray movies or DVD movies.


Bluray unless stated otherwise


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kool-aid23*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9150#post_23531445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23530791
> 
> 
> THey need to re-issue M&C on BluRay with the proper sound :!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! Yet, has anyone been able to watch the Italy blu ray version? Apparently, they used a different master and was put out by Miramax. Thus, I wonder if the sound is different.
Click to expand...

Yes, apparently, there are foreign released BDs where the English track is crippled like the US release, but the foreign language track is similar to the DVD.



Max


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9150#post_23531561
> 
> 
> Bluray unless stated otherwise




Thanks!!


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9120#post_23527970
> 
> 
> Another Russell Crowe movie also sounds bad on bluray Gladiator. Listen to Gladiator on dvd preferably the dts version if you have it. Then go back to the bluray its night and day!




WOW!!!


Which DVD version of Gladiator are you referring to because there are about 50 DVD versions of Gladiator. LOL!
*

Below is the list with Amazon link:*


Gladiator Signature Selection (Two-Disc Collector's Edition) (2000) *DTS-ES*
http://www.amazon.com/Gladiator-Signature-Selection-Two-Disc-Collectors/dp/B00003CXE7/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1373940340&sr=8-2&keywords=gladiator+dvd 


Gladiator (Single-Disc Widescreen Edition) (2000)
http://www.amazon.com/Gladiator-Single-Disc-Widescreen-Edition-Russell/dp/B00009ZYBY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1373940340&sr=8-3&keywords=gladiator+dvd 


Gladiator (Three-Disc Extended Edition) (2000)
http://www.amazon.com/Gladiator-Three-Disc-Extended-Edition-Russell/dp/B0009QTS1M/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1373940340&sr=8-4&keywords=gladiator+dvd 


Gladiator (2000) *DTS*
http://www.amazon.com/Gladiator-Russell-Crowe/dp/B0000521GD/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1373940340&sr=8-5&keywords=gladiator+dvd 


Gladiator (3 Disc Extended Special Edition) (2005) Russell Crowe (2005)
http://www.amazon.com/Gladiator-Extended-Special-Edition-Russell/dp/B000A5RLHK/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1373940340&sr=8-10&keywords=gladiator+dvd 


Gladiator Extended Edition (2007)
http://www.amazon.com/Gladiator-Extended-Edition/dp/1417057785/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1373940340&sr=8-11&keywords=gladiator+dvd 


Gladiator (2000) SUPERBIT
http://www.amazon.com/Gladiator-Russell-Crowe/dp/B00008YNDD/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1373940340&sr=8-12&keywords=gladiator+dvd 




Ok, so there are 2 DVD versions that I see on the front cover which got the *DTS-ES* and just *DTS*. Maybe you are talking about the *DTS-ES* version on the front cover. Isn't *DTS-ES* better than the regular *DTS* version?


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9150#post_23531515
> 
> 
> BFE?



Bum Frick Egypt.










I live on Glacier National Parks doorstep in MT. Beautiful area if you don't mind cold and snow over half the year.










You're more than welcome at my place if you ever make it to this side of the world. I'll forget the fact you're a Cowboys fan.










> Quote:
> I travel around the country to work and been to Carp and Archea places. I would love to listen to yours. Super nice set up. Are those SEOS speakers?



They are.


Mains are TD15m with SEOS12 and BMS4550. Heights are dual TD6's with SEOS12 and BMS4550.


----------



## Cowboys

^^

Look out for my PM when I travel to your area. Without listening to your system, I can tell that you have one of the best system here for A LOT LE$$ or Be$t bang for the buck system.


----------



## kemiza

 http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00003CXE7/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?keywords=gladiator%20dvd&qid=1373940340&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2 This one.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9150#post_23532190
> 
> 
> Bum Frick Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live on Glacier National Parks doorstep in MT. Beautiful area if you don't mind cold and snow over half the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're more than welcome at my place if you ever make it to this side of the world. I'll forget the fact you're a Cowboys fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are.
> 
> 
> Mains are TD15m with SEOS12 and BMS4550. Heights are dual TD6's with SEOS12 and BMS4550.


I don't know how you guys do it. I know we have two cold months (Jan,Feb) and they are not even cold, mid 40's and 50s have been the norm the past ten years. A little or no snow and I cant stand that. I don't know what I would do with that weather up there. Good for working on your H/T I guess.


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9150#post_23533798
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00003CXE7/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?keywords=gladiator%20dvd&qid=1373940340&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2 This one.




Thanks for getting back!!


----------



## kemiza

You're welcome. This movie was one of my favorite DTS dvd's. I was so excited to buy this on bluray I was so disappointed.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9150#post_23534291
> 
> 
> You're welcome. This movie was one of my favorite DTS dvd's. I was so excited to buy this on bluray I was so disappointed.



Why, the sound I guess? The picture was substantially improved on the Blu ray


----------



## kemiza

Yes. DTS sound.


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9150#post_23532190
> 
> 
> Bum Frick Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live on Glacier National Parks doorstep in MT. Beautiful area if you don't mind cold and snow over half the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're more than welcome at my place if you ever make it to this side of the world. I'll forget the fact you're a Cowboys fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Lived in MT for over 26 years. Sold our lake front property on both Whitefish and Flathead lake many many years ago - worst mistake ever made. . Fond memories snow and water skiing. It may get a bit cold but yes, it was and still is extremely beautiful.


Cheers


----------



## padgman1

I know this thread is for movies, but since I have not seen a similar thread for TV shows, I would like to add "Suits" to this list..........a kick -ass show on USA Tuesdays at 10PM Eastern that has a GREAT bass score running through it...........give it a listen ( and a watch)...........


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *padgman1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9150#post_23535648
> 
> 
> I know this thread is for movies, but since I have not seen a similar thread for TV shows, I would like to add "Suits" to this list..........a kick -ass show on USA Tuesdays at 10PM Eastern that has a GREAT bass score running through it...........give it a listen ( and a watch)...........



TV shows please NO NO NO THANK YOU


----------



## audiofan1

Man should've went with my first mind a bought a copy of "Jack the Giant Slayer" and must say I enjoyed the movie itself .The very complete top to bottom well done sound track with more than enough low end and ULF to satisfy the discerning bass head palate







Yep it plays with the big boys and if I'm guessing a solid 4.5 or 4 stars ? Needless to say if you haven't feed this one to your sub or subs , do so and enjoy!


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9150#post_23535778
> 
> 
> Man should've went with my first mind a bought a copy of "Jack the Giant Slayer" and must say I enjoyed the movie itself .The very complete top to bottom well done sound track with more than enough low end and ULF to satisfy the discerning bass head palate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep it plays with the big boys and if I'm guessing a solid 4.5 or 4 stars ? Needless to say if you haven't feed this one to your sub or subs , do so and enjoy!


then u should get Oz the Great and Powerful


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9150#post_23534930
> 
> 
> Lived in MT for over 26 years. Sold our lake front property on both Whitefish and Flathead lake many many years ago - worst mistake ever made. .



Considering if you still had it you could have retired a millionaire up until 08-09.










I am personally growing tired of the snow and cold, but I also love the fact of not having to run the rat race either. We get antsy if we have to sit at a light for a couple minutes.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9090#post_23519839
> 
> 
> Any Superman fans? if so, there's an animation out for 2013 called "Superman Unbound" on bluray with a blistering DTS MA soundtrack. And if you just love deep powerful bass I insist you check this out



I just watched this a few nights ago based off your rec (thanks!







) and TBH I thought the audio in general was lacking. The main issue was how front heavy the track was which is a bit surprising for a new release of this type I thought. Bass was decent, but again nothing special or demo worthy by any means. Nothing went real deep and level seemed average. The low end did hit in all the appropriate spots which was good and certainly not a given. PQ was average for animation (I noticed banding quite a few times). It was a fun enough Netflix rent, but completely forgettable all around at the same time.


Checked out the new Evil Dead last night which had an excellent OVERALL audio track. Nothing special/demo worthy in the low end, but nothing to complain about either. LFE supported the film well, hit in all the right spots, etc......


----------



## wse

Any music recommendation with good bass?


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*
> 
> Any music recommendation with good bass?


 Subwoofer songs - recommendation of the day! 
The Master List of BASS in Music and MORE with Frequency Charts


----------



## jlpowell84

*widdler lost in space part 2, bass I love you by bassotronics, and bass head by bass nectar


----------



## Jon S

I was watching the 4K version of _Battle: Los Angeles_ and was surprised at how aggressive the bass was... I am using two DIY subs, a 12" DA RSS315HF with a 500-watt amp and a 15" DA HF390HO with a 1000-watt amp. With the subs set at levels I normally use, the bass was able to clip both subs in certain scenes and bottomed out the drivers at one point. I had to reduce the bass output on both subs to prevent damage.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9150#post_23536719
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched this a few nights ago based off your rec (thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and TBH I thought the audio in general was lacking. The main issue was how front heavy the track was which is a bit surprising for a new release of this type I thought. Bass was decent, but again nothing special or demo worthy by any means. Nothing went real deep and level seemed average. The low end did hit in all the appropriate spots which was good and certainly not a given. PQ was average for animation (I noticed banding quite a few times). It was a fun enough Netflix rent, but completely forgettable all around at the same time.



I measured it and found that it has really, really low level throughout. Here's my post & Peak vs. Average level graph:

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/?p=1412 


While it does have a lot of ULF content, you'd have to run the LFE ridiculously hot (think +15 or greater in relation to your mains) to be impressive like other movies.


----------



## pitviper33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon S*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9150#post_23536955
> 
> 
> I was watching the 4K version of _Battle: Los Angeles_ ...













How in the world did you get that??? What storage format are you using? Tell us more!


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9150#post_23537246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world did you get that??? What storage format are you using? Tell us more!



It's likely the exact same mix as the normal DVD & BD. I think it's just a marketing gimmick. The 4K version can be had any number of places, but here's an Amazon link .


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9150#post_23537246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world did you get that??? What storage format are you using? Tell us more!


Its mastered in 4k but still 1080p.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9150#post_23536842
> 
> 
> Any music recommendation with good bass?



Ivan fishers Mahlers 2nd channel Classics sacd and Ramsey lewis "Ivory Pyramids" the second track "people make the world go round" has some of the best bass articulation recorded.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9150#post_23536138
> 
> 
> then u should get Oz the Great and Powerful



You'll get no argument from me on "Oz" and I'll dispute its 4.5 star rating







til I'm blue in the face


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9150#post_23536719
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched this a few nights ago based off your rec (thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and TBH I thought the audio in general was lacking. The main issue was how front heavy the track was which is a bit surprising for a new release of this type I thought. Bass was decent, but again nothing special or demo worthy by any means. Nothing went real deep and level seemed average. The low end did hit in all the appropriate spots which was good and certainly not a given. PQ was average for animation (I noticed banding quite a few times). It was a fun enough Netflix rent, but completely forgettable all around at the same time.
> 
> 
> Checked out the new Evil Dead last night which had an excellent OVERALL audio track. Nothing special/demo worthy in the low end, but nothing to complain about either. LFE supported the film well, hit in all the right spots, etc......



Good points on the front heavy as I did feel dialog wasn't its strong suit and where I would say it fell short of being "reference" well balanced to likes of Oz, but the lows lends themselves well to the soundtrack and on more than one occasion in my setup filled the room front to back and top to bottom and with a good amount of chair jolting to boot. The visuals were good and far better than expected, I still plan on a purchase as I could see me watching it again!


Good year for movies , can't wait for these


Pacific Rim ( say it the other day in 4k Imax 85ft screen , Dolby Atmos sound, the best bass in a theater i've heard it sounded unfiltered)


Star trek ( seen it in theater)


Man of Steele ( still deciding to see it in the theater or not)


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9150#post_23537127
> 
> 
> I measured it and found that it has really, really low level throughout. Here's my post & Peak vs. Average le
> 
> vel graph:
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/?p=1412
> 
> 
> While it does have a lot of ULF content, you'd have to run the LFE ridiculously hot (think +15 or greater in relation to your mains) to be impressive like other movies.



Great info, thanks Nube! Makes sense why I did not think much of it.


Audiofan, you did not notice the aliasing, blocking and banding in SU? This was a very average transfer at best for an animated title.


I am looking forward to the summer films hitting blu as well. I have high hopes for many of them and I hope they don't disappoint.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9180#post_23537685
> 
> 
> Great info, thanks Nube! Makes sense why I did not think much of it.
> 
> 
> Audiofan, you did not notice the aliasing, blocking and banding in SU? This was a very average transfer at best for an animated title.



I'll have to post back after a second viewing and pay closer attention, but I felt it was pretty pristine image on the first go around. I hate banding, blocking and aliasing with a passion







and I may regret you ever brought it up, if its indeed present


----------



## Jon S

Sorry, I should have said 4K _Mastered_...


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8490#post_23397680
> 
> 
> Triangle
> 
> DTS 1536kbps


Not sure what's going on here, saw some graphs on the DB site http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/?p=1404 (hope you don't mind Nube) of Triangle which were remarkably different to those I posted. I'll use this last scene as an example. The most notable difference to me is the peak frequencies.


Mine peak at 25Hz

Nube's peak at 39Hz

 



Now I can understand some variation in level, but these differences in frequency are rather perplexing. You can also see a remarkable difference in the audio scope traces. Afaik Noe is using that new method which doesn't use a soundcard but rather mixes all channels into a mono file which is then loaded for analysis. I have posted my calibration graphs which display that my graphs should be reasonably close to what's expected.


My Triangle is the Australian release Bluray so there may be a difference between the AU(which is likely the EU version) and the US version. I also use VLC player and loaded the full DTS-HDMA track, though I believe VLC only plays the DTS core. Bass management is applied by the motherboards soundcard which is looped sub output to input.


Two possibilities I can think of, either there's a difference between the AU and US versions, or there's a difference between the way bass from the main channels is being mixed into the sub channel.


Cheers


----------



## nube

Macca350,


It looks like there are a couple of things going on here. It's possible I could have gotten a bad disc, or the mixes might be different, or we might have different clips by accident. I can't say for sure, though. However, I did want to mention just a few quick things.


The first tip is that your FFT & decimation settings are such that they're overemphasizing the bass content while simultaneously providing low resolution on the bass. Basically, as I understand it, when you have resolution (under file analysis parameters) greater than 0.5Hz (which makes your graphs look very pixelated - same for Mrkazador), it makes more strong colors appear. A great way to show this, visually, is to compare these two graphs of the same content (tops only) in detail:


(you have to actually click on the pics, then use the gallery next/previous buttons to switch back and forth to see the difference clearly)

Mrkazador’s
 


Mine
 


See how my peak & average graph at the top is much less "smoothed?" Try FFT of 2048 & decimation of 48. That's what I'm using. That'll help make clearer graphs.


Secondly, SpecLab does not reset the peak & average graph when you load each new clip. As I understand it, SpecLab keeps the peak & average numbers from all the clips you've been running since you opened the software. I can see this when I run peak vs. average charts on entire movies. You can see this when your peak & average graph at the top shows any content bars that are above the green line, as in your quoted graph.


Then there is the third and associated problem that SpecLab doesn't only show peak & average for the content that's captured in the screen, but ALL content that has been played since the software was loaded. The way I initially was overcoming this was to run a lengthy amount of nothing through the analyzer via the "start sound thread" command. This, however, again isn't accurate because, while it may appear to reset the peak & average to zero, the program seems to still be factoring those old readings in.


Edit: also check your "offset" settings in the "Spectrum (2)" tab in the FFT Settings window. This basically adds a certain dB to all of your content, possibly making it appear much hotter than it is.


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9180#post_23538525
> 
> 
> Try FFT of 2048 & decimation of 48. That's what I'm using. That'll help make clearer graphs.


Hi Nube, thanks for the reply hopefully we can work out whats causing this vast variation.

I run my FFT at 1024/48 because at 2048/48 the sonogram seems to lag in realtime, though I'm not sure if this affects the graphed data.

Here's the same scene comparing both FFT rates:
 

As you can see that's not the cause.


> Quote:
> Secondly, SpecLab does not reset the peak & average graph when you load each new clip. As I understand it, SpecLab keeps the peak & average numbers from all the clips you've been running since you opened the software. I can see this when I run peak vs. average charts on entire movies. You can see this when your peak & average graph at the top shows any content bars that are above the green line, as in your quoted graph.


Yeah, understand that but I was looking at the sonogram itself not the top graph. it's quite easy to see what frequencies are peaking from the sonogram regardless of the peak and average graph. The peak frequency difference between yours and mine is just too remarkable and would suggest different source content because this is not a simple level variation.


> Quote:
> Then there is the third and associated problem that SpecLab doesn't only show peak & average for the content that's captured in the screen, but ALL content that has been played since the software was loaded. The way I initially was overcoming this was to run a lengthy amount of nothing through the analyzer via the "start sound thread" command. This, however, again isn't accurate because, while it may appear to reset the peak & average to zero, the program seems to still be factoring those old readings in.


As Above, I'm ignoring those peak and average readings and looking at the sonogram itself.


> Quote:
> Edit: also check your "offset" settings in the "Spectrum (2)" tab in the FFT Settings window. This basically adds a certain dB to all of your content, possibly making it appear much hotter than it is.


My graphs didn't include any offset value. I recall I did have it active at one stage but after rechecking the calibration disc against Triangle again I've noticed that those graphs I posted were infact about 7dB too low.

Here's a graph of that scene and a calibration sweep from the test DVD posted in the calibration tutorial:
 

I placed the cursor to show the level of the sweep in the top graph, as you can see the colors only max out at about -7dB. As I understand it they should hit 0dB or close to it.


cheers


----------



## MACCA350

Also notice in that first graph that the audioscope(green graph on the right) dB levels are identical(although the time scale as changed due to the differing FFT values).


If you look at the comparison you used there with Mrkazador’s graph you'll note there's a significant difference in the input audioscope dB levels. That would suggest that much of that difference is due to different input levels rather than the FFT values.


If you go back to my previous post which I compared our crash scene graphs you'll note not just the dB level difference in the audioscope but also the shape is quite different. This indicates that your input signal is not just lower in level but different in content.


Here's the graph I just posted in the last post but I've added a +7dB offset to the third set:
 

Notice the input audioscope didn't change(other than the time scale in the last two due to FFT variation) in any of the versions even though the FFT and offset changed.


cheers


----------



## nube

Thanks for the in-depth reply, MACCA350. That's rare in this thread.










I think it's clear that we have different mixes. I don't own the film; I only got it from Redbox. Perhaps this can account for the difference., but it definitely was the 5.1 DTS-HD MA track that I graphed. I compared notes with JSS and found that we both had slightly different results. While our full movie PvAs looked almost exactly the same, at this point, I think the difference is on my end, with my disc. I didn't ever make it through the movie, and didn't like it, so I doubt I'll re-rent it. Luckily, this isn't a demo-worthy disc, so it doesn't really matter. Future stuff I graph will be retail (not rental or downloaded) releases.


The tips I mentioned weren't meant to prove why our graphs are different, but to show how different SpecLab settings can have a drastic effect on the look and feel of graphs. Since I do it completely bit-for-bit what's on the disc, and don't have to deal with the output of any soundcard, things are a bit easier from this end. This means that I can't provide any input on your calibration process. I'm not complaining.







There's no calibration required, and it's just SL settings that account for differences unless different mixes are in play.


As to your sonogram lag, I'm no master at SpecLab, so I don't really have any input. I will just say that changing the various settings and exiting the program, then restarting it, often figured things out for me. For some reason, "play in an endless loop" setting seemed to often fix issues I had. I initially couldn't get 2048/48 settings to work, but check marking that box for endless playback worked.


Also, I'm using SpecLab v.2.77b22. I'm not sure if this makes a difference.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9180#post_23538876
> 
> 
> Also notice in that first graph that the audioscope(green graph on the right) dB levels are identical(although the time scale as changed due to the differing FFT values).
> 
> 
> If you look at the comparison you used there with Mrkazador’s graph you'll note there's a significant difference in the input audioscope dB levels. That would suggest that much of that difference is due to different input levels rather than the FFT values.
> 
> 
> If you go back to my previous post which I compared our crash scene graphs you'll note not just the dB level difference in the audioscope but also the shape is quite different. This indicates that your input signal is not just lower in level but different in content.
> 
> 
> Here's the graph I just posted in the last post but I've added a +7dB offset to the third set:
> 
> 
> Notice the input audioscope didn't change(other than the time scale in the last two due to FFT variation) in any of the versions even though the FFT and offset changed.
> 
> 
> cheers





Just for a quick note, the amplitude graph on the right hand side of the screen is not a dB (log) scale. The amplitude scale is linear. Differences in level are exaggerated in a linear scale or minimized in the log scale.


I use REW (and other) to check my calibration levels.


What method do you use to connect the DVD/Bluray disc to the SpectrumLab program?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9180#post_23538525
> 
> 
> Macca350,
> 
> 
> It looks like there are a couple of things going on here. It's possible I could have gotten a bad disc, or the mixes might be different, or we might have different clips by accident. I can't say for sure, though. However, I did want to mention just a few quick things.
> 
> 
> The first tip is that your FFT & decimation settings are such that they're overemphasizing the bass content while simultaneously providing low resolution on the bass. Basically, as I understand it, when you have resolution (under file analysis parameters) greater than 0.5Hz (which makes your graphs look very pixelated - same for Mrkazador), it makes more strong colors appear. A great way to show this, visually, is to compare these two graphs of the same content (tops only) in detail:
> 
> 
> (you have to actually click on the pics, then use the gallery next/previous buttons to switch back and forth to see the difference clearly)
> 
> Mrkazador’s
> 
> 
> 
> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> See how my peak & average graph at the top is much less "smoothed?" Try FFT of 2048 & decimation of 48. That's what I'm using. That'll help make clearer graphs.
> 
> 
> Secondly, SpecLab does not reset the peak & average graph when you load each new clip. As I understand it, SpecLab keeps the peak & average numbers from all the clips you've been running since you opened the software. I can see this when I run peak vs. average charts on entire movies. You can see this when your peak & average graph at the top shows any content bars that are above the green line, as in your quoted graph.
> 
> 
> Then there is the third and associated problem that SpecLab doesn't only show peak & average for the content that's captured in the screen, but ALL content that has been played since the software was loaded. The way I initially was overcoming this was to run a lengthy amount of nothing through the analyzer via the "start sound thread" command. This, however, again isn't accurate because, while it may appear to reset the peak & average to zero, the program seems to still be factoring those old readings in.
> 
> 
> Edit: also check your "offset" settings in the "Spectrum (2)" tab in the FFT Settings window. This basically adds a certain dB to all of your content, possibly making it appear much hotter than it is.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9180#post_23538525
> 
> 
> Macca350,
> 
> 
> It looks like there are a couple of things going on here. It's possible I could have gotten a bad disc, or the mixes might be different, or we might have different clips by accident. I can't say for sure, though. However, I did want to mention just a few quick things.
> 
> 
> The first tip is that your FFT & decimation settings are such that they're overemphasizing the bass content while simultaneously providing low resolution on the bass. Basically, as I understand it, when you have resolution (under file analysis parameters) greater than 0.5Hz (which makes your graphs look very pixelated - same for Mrkazador), it makes more strong colors appear. A great way to show this, visually, is to compare these two graphs of the same content (tops only) in detail:
> 
> 
> (you have to actually click on the pics, then use the gallery next/previous buttons to switch back and forth to see the difference clearly)
> 
> Mrkazador’s
> 
> 
> 
> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> See how my peak & average graph at the top is much less "smoothed?" Try FFT of 2048 & decimation of 48. That's what I'm using. That'll help make clearer graphs.
> 
> 
> Secondly, SpecLab does not reset the peak & average graph when you load each new clip. As I understand it, SpecLab keeps the peak & average numbers from all the clips you've been running since you opened the software. I can see this when I run peak vs. average charts on entire movies. You can see this when your peak & average graph at the top shows any content bars that are above the green line, as in your quoted graph.
> 
> 
> Then there is the third and associated problem that SpecLab doesn't only show peak & average for the content that's captured in the screen, but ALL content that has been played since the software was loaded. The way I initially was overcoming this was to run a lengthy amount of nothing through the analyzer via the "start sound thread" command. This, however, again isn't accurate because, while it may appear to reset the peak & average to zero, the program seems to still be factoring those old readings in.
> 
> 
> Edit: also check your "offset" settings in the "Spectrum (2)" tab in the FFT Settings window. This basically adds a certain dB to all of your content, possibly making it appear much hotter than it is.





You can reset the long term average and the peak graph any time you want to. You can also set the peak level graph to any time period that will match your waterfall length if that is what you want to do. Just remember that the SL program only does what you tell it to do.


Just wondering what you see in the debugging window of SL. Go to misc. and see if your scroll speed is too fast for your FFT settings. If the scroll speed is good then no error will show up. The 140 ms scale is the "fastest" speed that I can use without getting the scroll speed too fast error.


Also note the time it takes to collect samples for a new FFT. It takes 0.683 seconds with the use of my FFT settings. That will match the numbers in the FFT tab.


Just as a note, if your waterfall does not look a bit pixelated then you are smoothing the waterfall with your FFT settings. Take a look at some Doppler Radar graphs of tornadoes for examples.


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9180#post_23539080
> 
> 
> Thanks for the in-depth reply, MACCA350. That's rare in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's clear that we have different mixes. I don't own the film; I only got it from Redbox. Perhaps this can account for the difference., but it definitely was the 5.1 DTS-HD MA track that I graphed. I compared notes with JSS and found that we both had slightly different results. While our full movie PvAs looked almost exactly the same, at this point, I think the difference is on my end, with my disc. I didn't ever make it through the movie, and didn't like it, so I doubt I'll re-rent it. Luckily, this isn't a demo-worthy disc, so it doesn't really matter. Future stuff I graph will be retail (not rental or downloaded) releases.


It's possibly a different mix, but it's still possibly a difference between the bass management of my soundcard and the way you are processing to a mono track for spectracal input. All we can really say is that our input signals are different in both frequency content and amplitude for at least this title. I can adjust the input signal to approximate the input level of your signal, but that's not really the issue, I'm more interested to find why the frequency content variation.


Later I'll have a look through some of your other movie graphs and see if the variation is common or specific to the Triangle.


> Quote:
> The tips I mentioned weren't meant to prove why our graphs are different, but to show how different SpecLab settings can have a drastic effect on the look and feel of graphs. Since I do it completely bit-for-bit what's on the disc, and don't have to deal with the output of any soundcard, things are a bit easier from this end. This means that I can't provide any input on your calibration process. I'm not complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no calibration required, and it's just SL settings that account for differences unless different mixes are in play.


Yep, understood.


> Quote:
> As to your sonogram lag, I'm no master at SpecLab, so I don't really have any input. I will just say that changing the various settings and exiting the program, then restarting it, often figured things out for me. For some reason, "play in an endless loop" setting seemed to often fix issues I had. I initially couldn't get 2048/48 settings to work, but check marking that box for endless playback worked.


Will give it a go.


> Quote:
> Also, I'm using SpecLab v.2.77b22. I'm not sure if this makes a difference.


I'll let you know which version I'm on next time I jump on it, though it shouldn't really make a difference........unless there's a bug in one of them.



EDIT: As mentioned earlier I think VLC player will only play the DTS core track(I've googled but haven't found a definitive answer) so it's also possible this content difference could be down to the difference between the core and HDMA track. Though I'd have thought that would be unlikely since they are afaik produced from the same master.


Cheers


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9180#post_23539233
> 
> 
> Just for a quick note, the amplitude graph on the right hand side of the screen is not a dB (log) scale. The amplitude scale is linear. Differences in level are exaggerated in a linear scale or minimized in the log scale.


Yep, and that makes it easier to see smaller variations in the higher amplitude.


> Quote:
> I use REW (and other) to check my calibration levels.
> 
> 
> What method do you use to connect the DVD/Bluray disc to the SpectrumLab program?


I'm using VLC player in the PC and looping the motherboards "HD" soundcard subwoofer output to its input. The soundcard has a bass management option which I have engaged.


Cheers


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9180#post_23537728
> 
> 
> I'll have to post back after a second viewing and pay closer attention, but I felt it was pretty pristine image on the first go around. I hate banding, blocking and aliasing with a passion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I may regret you ever brought it up, if its indeed present



I am usually not sensitive to these issues, but I read a few reviews before watching that mentioned them which made me look a bit more closely and sure enough, there they were.







Just try not to over analyze it and you might not notice the problems since they are certainly there!


----------



## Shift




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simple man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9060#post_23514921
> 
> 
> Saw a pre screening of Pacific Rim last night, the movie was awesome and so was the bass! Can't wait for the Blu-Ray release




I didn't watch Pacific Rim at the theater but I was next door (at my local theater) watching Grown-up's 2 and all I heard was the wall vibrate and bass notes due to Pacific Rim.


I may go check this flick out this Saturday!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shift*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9180#post_23542512
> 
> 
> I didn't watch Pacific Rim at the theater but I was next door (at my local theater) watching Grown-up's 2 and all I heard was the wall vibrate and bass notes due to Pacific Rim.
> 
> 
> I may go check this flick out this Saturday!




Wait............you didn't see PR yet?!?!?!


Shame on you............










This is a del Toro's movie, so the bass is strong with this one............


----------



## Prime316

Make sure you do see it. I think I am going to buy me a Jaeger because of that movie. Don't worry, you will understand and want one very early into the movie.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9180#post_23543587
> 
> 
> Make sure you do see it. I think I am going to buy me a Jaeger because of that movie. Don't worry, you will understand and want one very early into the movie.



Also "if possible" see this movie at a real IMAX theater..............the big screen/sound adds a lot to the movie itself!


----------



## kemetblk

Agreed most definitely on Pacific Rim. This movie is why theaters were created in the first place. Seriously, it needs and deserves to be seen on the biggest screen with the best possible sound you can get. I saw it in IMAX, but it was a conversion theater (although a good one) so I think I will need to travel up to Orange County to see it in a true giant screen IMAX theater, or at least visit my local Arclight to catch it in Atmos. The sound is unbelievable shook the entire theater! Day one purchase on blu for me, and I think I'll need to purchase another sub and a projector/screen. 58" of screen and one 12" sub ain't enough for this movie!


----------



## climber07

Looks like I'm gonna have to rent that one. I may not have a super big screen, but the sound system will hold its own.


----------



## wse

Pacific Rim, Robocop meets Godzilla I think I will wait to get the BR


----------



## cr136124

Oh boy, oh boy............hopefully this one is going to be as good as the first one..........


----------



## cuzed2

Looks like fun, thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9180#post_23538174
> 
> 
> I'll use this last scene as an example. The most notable difference to me is the peak frequencies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine peak at 25Hz
> 
> Nube's peak at 39Hz



Nice to see some more graphs...again









This is my peaks...from English version


Triangle - Chapter 13


----------



## Mrkazador


Just for comparison, here is mine which is real similar to MACCA350


----------



## MemX

This weekend I watched the film Soloman Kane on a 7.4 Steinway Lyngdorf system - it was suitably deep at several points!!


I don't suppose anyone's seen or graphed it?


The only thread I can find on here is very short indeed lol: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1272820/soloman-kane


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9180#post_23551741 This weekend I watched ....... on a 7.4 Steinway Lyngdorf system - it was suitably deep at several points!!


Very nice I read that system is amazing! Would love to hear it!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9180#post_23551741
> 
> 
> This weekend I watched the film Soloman Kane on a 7.4 Steinway Lyngdorf system - it was suitably deep at several points!!
> 
> 
> I don't suppose anyone's seen or graphed it?
> 
> 
> The only thread I can find on here is very short indeed lol: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1272820/soloman-kane



looks like a pretty cool movie, ' I'll added to the Netflix queue, I never heard anything about it was the movie itself any good ?


----------



## Flageborg

Triangle - Chapter 12 - time 1:21:00 to 1:21:45


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9180#post_23547694
> 
> 
> Pacific Rim, Robocop meets Godzilla I think I will wait to get the BR



Definitely Pacific Rim. Bass seemed strong with this one in the cinema.


----------



## edlittle

When the Category 5 kaiju came out of the breach? Holy moley was that amazing. Every step of the jaegers, and even the kaijus growls, the very first kaiju attack, so much possibility for UUUULF. It's a shame we can't go lower than single digits because this would be the movie to do that.


----------



## Mrkazador


Oblivion 2013 has some pretty decent LFE in the 30-40hz area and some of it even extends down to 10hz but not very loud, about -20db.


----------



## asere

So if you watch a movie that for example extends to 10hz but the volume is set to around 45db will you still be able to feel the 10hz?


----------



## MKtheater

Most likely not but it really depends on where and what source.


----------



## MAGHUNTER

I have watched underworld awakening, wrath of the titans and looper all on directv max, hobo and starz and these movies are all noticeably better in sound than other movies on the same channels. I watched looper 3 times over the weekend and the dynamic range in that movie is fantastic! Why no love on the star list for this movie?


----------



## Mrkazador

I don't think the list is being updated very often.


----------



## missyman

Pacific rim was probably the loudest movie I've ever seen on theaters. Can't wait for Blu ray release of this movie. It has to be five stars. It'll sound amazing on my dual ed a2 300s!


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9210#post_23560116
> 
> *Pacific rim was probably the loudest movie I've ever seen on theaters*. Can't wait for Blu ray release of this movie. It has to be five stars. It'll sound amazing on my dual ed a2 300s!


Thanks for the heads up. I hate it when they push "loud" to the limit in the theater. I think I'll wait for this one to show up on Blu-ray.


----------



## missyman

It was loud but no doubt it was also quality sound.


----------



## missyman

Where can i find the newest list?


----------



## edlittle

Definitely agree with missyman. Man of Steel was definitely louder and this one deserves a viewing on the big screen.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9210#post_23560179
> 
> 
> Where can i find the newest list?


 

You can check out this thread

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/


----------



## kemiza

I saw Oblivion and Man of Steel at Imax and the volume was cranked up pretty good. And the bass was plentiful too!







Haven't seen Pacific Rim yet but from the posts here it could be promising. Its playing at Imax too but its in 3D.







I think I'll wait for the bluray for this one.


----------



## edlittle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9210#post_23560265
> 
> 
> I saw Oblivion and Man of Steel at Imax and the volume was cranked up pretty good. And the bass was plentiful too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen Pacific Rim yet but from the posts here it could be promising. Its playing at Imax too but its in 3D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll wait for the bluray for this one.



Don't skip out just because of 3D. It is immersive rather than for the flying out objects. I never once thought that there was no point in the 3D, and it really added to the height and depth of the monsters and robots in the movie.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlittle*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9210#post_23560292
> 
> 
> Don't skip out just because of 3D. It is immersive rather than for the flying out objects. I never once thought that there was no point in the 3D, and it really added to the height and depth of the monsters and robots in the movie.



3D gives me migraines, so no thanks


----------



## asere

World War Z has nice LFE!


----------



## mantaraydesign

I hear a lot about Bass Extension. What is Bass Extension and what blu-ray movie will demonstrate Bass Extension? And please specify a certain scene in the movie which show example of Bass Extension.


Is Bass Extension when you hear the Loudest Bass during a movie? Or is Bass Extension define the Lowest Bass during a movie?


----------



## missyman

Great list ! I believe cloverfield is a little low. I think it's the hardest hitting movie as well as war if the worlds


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9210#post_23560477
> 
> 
> I hear a lot about Bass Extension. What is Bass Extension and what blu-ray movie will demonstrate Bass Extension? And please specify a certain scene in the movie which show example of Bass Extension.
> 
> 
> Is Bass Extension when you hear the Loudest Bass during a movie? Or is Bass Extension define the Lowest Bass during a movie?



Bass extension is how low in frequency (Hz) the bass will go. If you want to know how low and what exact scenes just read this thread in its entirety or search this thread for movies you're interested in. Chances are, the movie you're interested in has been measured and posted already if it's recent and has noteworthy bass or was an utter disappointment.


----------



## stereo2.0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9210#post_23560477
> 
> 
> ... And please specify a certain scene in the movie which show example of Bass Extension.



Go to post # 2 of this thread to find specific scenes with deep bass. (The blue links show pictures of just how low the bass actually is)


It would be helpful to first find out just how low your own subwoofer can play before you start buying/renting movies to see if you can hear the low notes listed in the movies.

If you go to http://www.marchandelec.com/fg.html you can download a simple Windows based frequency generator for your laptop or computer. ( www.marchandelec.com/ftp/fg_lite.exe )

If you then connect your computers audio output to your sound systems audio input you can run this little executable (88kB) to produce sine waves that are adjustable in frequency to find out just what your sound systems lowest frequency capability actually is.


I suggest starting with a frequency of 60Hz and setting the left and right amplitudes to -10dB.

Once you hear the 60Hz note on your sound system, click on the left arrow of the frequency adjust bar until you can't hear the note from your sub anymore. That's the approximate low frequency limit of your sub and any movies with noticeable content below that frequency will not be detectable.


Enjoy!


----------



## edlittle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9210#post_23560312
> 
> 
> 3D gives me migraines, so no thanks



Ah oh well. When was the last time you saw a 3D movie in theaters? Honestly I think that it's definitely improved since I thought that I hated the 3D gimmick. OF course, for some people it definitely won't ever work which is a shame.


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stereo2.0*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9210#post_23560739
> 
> 
> Go to post # 2 of this thread to find specific scenes with deep bass. (The blue links show pictures of just how low the bass actually is)
> 
> 
> It would be helpful to first find out just how low your own subwoofer can play before you start buying/renting movies to see if you can hear the low notes listed in the movies.
> 
> If you go to http://www.marchandelec.com/fg.html you can download a simple Windows based frequency generator for your laptop or computer. ( www.marchandelec.com/ftp/fg_lite.exe )
> 
> If you then connect your computers audio output to your sound systems audio input you can run this little executable (88kB) to produce sine waves that are adjustable in frequency to find out just what your sound systems lowest frequency capability actually is.
> 
> 
> I suggest starting with a frequency of 60Hz and setting the left and right amplitudes to -10dB.
> 
> Once you hear the 60Hz note on your sound system, click on the left arrow of the frequency adjust bar until you can't hear the note from your sub anymore. That's the approximate low frequency limit of your sub and any movies with noticeable content below that frequency will not be detectable.
> 
> 
> Enjoy!




Thanks!!


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9210#post_23560679
> 
> 
> Bass extension is how low in frequency (Hz) the bass will go. If you want to know how low and what exact scenes just read this thread in its entirety or search this thread for movies you're interested in. Chances are, the movie you're interested in has been measured and posted already if it's recent and has noteworthy bass or was an utter disappointment.




Thanks!!


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9210#post_23560137
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I hate it when they push "loud" to the limit in the theater. I think I'll wait for this one to show up on Blu-ray.



I found it a bit quiet in the theater I saw it in, in dolby atmos.


----------



## missyman

Wow! , that's wild. I saw it in a bottom of the line theater in a small Georgia town and it sounded superb!


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9210#post_23561859
> 
> 
> I found it a bit quiet in the theater I saw it in, in dolby atmos.


that's weird. It sounded awesome.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9210#post_23562168
> 
> 
> that's weird. It sounded awesome.



oh yes it sounded awesome. I was just saying that it's not super loud everywhere because people were complaining it was too loud


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9210#post_23552938
> 
> 
> looks like a pretty cool movie, ' I'll added to the Netflix queue, I never heard anything about it was the movie itself any good ?


Soloman Kane was pretty good - it's not a loud film the whole way through but has some good parts










The story is one of those gothic action films, if you know what I mean - good fun but not something to take seriously







Only downside for me was thinking the whole way through "is that the guy who plays wolverine?" lol



Post up what you think of it!


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9180#post_23552806
> 
> 
> Very nice I read that system is amazing! Would love to hear it!


The Steinway Lyngdorf stuff is stunning, crystal clear at all volumes and the speaker are tiny (about the size of a old-school telephone directory) yet amazingly loud!


You would probably laugh if you saw them then sit down and be amazed


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9240#post_23562686
> 
> 
> Soloman Kane was pretty good - it's not a loud film the whole way through but has some good parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The story is one of those gothic action films, if you know what I mean - good fun but not something to take seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only downside for me was thinking the whole way through "is that the guy who plays wolverine?" lol
> 
> 
> 
> Post up what you think of it!










Believe it or not its on a long wait in the old Netflix queue


----------



## wse


Yes too many theater crank the sound up over 95db ouch!


----------



## spidey.joe80

Gi.joe had some alright bass. A little underused but decent extension to 20hz.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9240#post_23562692
> 
> 
> The Steinway Lyngdorf stuff is stunning, crystal clear at all volumes and the speaker are tiny (about the size of a old-school telephone directory) yet amazingly loud! You would probably laugh if you saw them then sit down and be amazed



Too bad their is no dealer in my area


----------



## missyman

Just watched oz. Great sound and awesome bass! Really gave my subs a work out!!!!


----------



## Steveo1234

Oblivion was excellent. Sound design was wonderful and no harshness anywhere so I could easily listen to it at reference. Bass suited the movie well but didnt really go very low or loud.

Movie itself was better then I expected as well.

4 solid stars.


----------



## asere

Does anyone know if the original Evil Dead movie has any descent LFE? I know its TrueHD 5.1 and being from early 80's the audio might be weak. I guess I need to see it to find out but was wondering if anyone has seen it already remastered.


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9240#post_23564311
> 
> 
> Too bad their is no dealer in my area


There isn't many, granted! lol
http://www.steinwaylyngdorf.com/dealer-locator/north-america 



Perhaps you could contact SL direct or their dealers and see if they have any clients near to you who would be willing to demo?


----------



## Ashi777

Definitely keen for The Conjuring. Had some promising moments in the LFE department


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9240#post_23565759
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the original Evil Dead movie has any descent LFE? I know its TrueHD 5.1 and being from early 80's the audio might be weak. I guess I need to see it to find out but was wondering if anyone has seen it already remastered.


 

Not that I can remember... Only scene which I think has some decent lfe is when the spirit/monster is following Ash in the forest.

 

Edit: Nvm, I don't think that is in the 1st one.


----------



## audiofan1

I found a copy of the "Golden Compass" for under $5.00, at while I knew it was visually striking it had some decent LFE/ULF content while not much, it was a nice and deep at some points and lends itself well to the movie.


----------



## GLBright




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9150#post_23536842
> 
> 
> Any music recommendation with good bass?



Almost any good pipe organ recording will have deep bass. But one of the best is the Dorian CD of Jean Guillou performing Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition on the Great Organ of the Tonhalle in Zurich (DOR-90117).


----------



## JWagstaff

the nuke in wolverine might be good


----------



## wse

Jack-the-Giant-Slayer might be a good one too, the room was shaking


----------



## jeremymak

Oblivion is a 4 stars LFE MOVIE


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9240#post_23574135
> 
> 
> Oblivion is a 4 stars LFE MOVIE


Would you consider this movie a must buy?


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9240#post_23573994
> 
> 
> Jack-the-Giant-Slayer might be a good one too, the room was shaking



It's OK, but nothing special. It contains essentially no ULF, with what looks like a ~20Hz filter on the mix. That's a shame, given it's a movie about GIANTS.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9240#post_23574135
> 
> 
> Oblivion is a 4 stars LFE MOVIE


 

I have to disagree. The LFE was not all that great and mostly centered around 30-40hz. There is a few ulf scenes but not very loud.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9240#post_23574809 It's OK, but nothing special. It contains essentially no ULF, with what looks like a ~20Hz filter on the mix. That's a shame, given it's a movie about GIANTS.


Really ! Maybe it is because I give my subs an extra +4dbs


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9240#post_23574496
> 
> 
> Would you consider this movie a must buy?



No

It's quite boring


I will wait for iron man3 & man of steel


----------



## spidey.joe80

+1 oblivion. I enjoyed both the movie and the bass. seems like the overall level is low on this one so dont be afraid to turn it up.

here are some of the lowest extending scenes i found


Hyro rig roughly 27 minutes
 


Bike 1h 2m
 


Chase 1h 14m


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9240#post_23576201
> 
> 
> Really ! Maybe it is because I give my subs an extra +4dbs


me too! I have my receiver set on +4 dbs. I like a little extra bass and love to feel the explosions!


----------



## missyman

Watching gi Joe retaliation on Blu ray. Great sound! Deep strong bass. Anxious to see where you all will rate it.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9240#post_23579651
> 
> 
> Watching gi Joe retaliation on Blu ray. Great sound! Deep strong bass. Anxious to see where you all will rate it.



I didnt think it was very good TBH. Id rate it at 3.5 if I remember correctly


----------



## nube

Perhaps infrequent posters on this thread should list their sub setup when making hyperbolic statements about the quality of bass in a new release. Just a thought.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9240#post_23580873
> 
> 
> Perhaps infrequent posters on this thread should list their sub setup when making hyperbolic statements about the quality of bass in a new release. Just a thought.


Lets not open this can of worms again.


----------



## diaz

Just a question... is some of that ULF content merely unfiltered noise - or harmonic content? Or can some of it be simple repetitive pattern occuring at ULF? Like how much of it is actual content?


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9240#post_23580873
> 
> 
> Perhaps infrequent posters on this thread should list their sub setup when making hyperbolic statements about the quality of bass in a new release. Just a thought.


was that statement for me nube?


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diaz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9240#post_23581011
> 
> 
> Just a question... is some of that ULF content merely unfiltered noise - or harmonic content? Or can some of it be simple repetitive pattern occuring at ULF? Like how much of it is actual content?


In ulf heavy movies like war of the worlds, the ULF is specific content.


----------



## diaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9240#post_23581040
> 
> 
> was that statement for me nube?



So... what's your sub setup?


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diaz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9270#post_23581264
> 
> 
> So... what's your sub setup?


i have dual elemental designs a2-300. My receiver is set on +4. My crossover is 80. On my subs the phase is set at 0 my volume and gain are wide open.


----------



## missyman

Meant to say low pass. Not gain. Lol.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9240#post_23581040
> 
> 
> was that statement for me nube?


(apologies to Brian)


No, missyman, my comment was not for you specifically. And just for the record, I'm all for people enthusiastically enjoying anything, especially this stuff called "entertainment media," and I'd never presume to tell someone how to responsibly enjoy themselves.







Also, I was sorta being facetious, as my suggestion will never happen.


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9270#post_23582590
> 
> 
> (apologies to Brian)
> 
> 
> No, missyman, my comment was not for you specifically. And just for the record, I'm all for people enthusiastically enjoying anything, especially this stuff called "entertainment media," and I'd never presume to tell someone how to responsibly enjoy themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I was sorta being facetious, as my suggestion will never happen.


thank you for the clarity.


----------



## kemetblk

Is the “Irene“ scene from BHD that's talked about here so much from the blu-ray? I ask because I have the spec.ed. dvd and honestly I couldn't be any more underwhelmed. I know some movies talked about here sound better on dvd than blu-ray (M&C, WotW, The Haunting?) so I was just wondering. Of course I'm sure it could my equipment which is nothing too special, but sounds good with other films.


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemetblk*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9270#post_23583687
> 
> 
> Is the “Irene“ scene from BHD that's talked about here so much from the blu-ray? I ask because I have the spec.ed. dvd and honestly I couldn't be any more underwhelmed. I know some movies talked about here sound better on dvd than blu-ray (M&C, WotW, The Haunting?) so I was just wondering. Of course I'm sure it could my *equipment which is nothing too special*, but sounds good with other films.



That's your problem. That scene requires a VERY capable system that can reproduce ULF down to the single digits with authority. Those without that capability will not notice anything special.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemetblk*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9270#post_23583687
> 
> 
> Is the “Irene“ scene from BHD that's talked about here so much from the blu-ray? I ask because I have the spec.ed. dvd and honestly I couldn't be any more underwhelmed. I know some movies talked about here sound better on dvd than blu-ray (M&C, WotW, The Haunting?) so I was just wondering. Of course I'm sure it could my equipment which is nothing too special, but sounds good with other films.



if you don't have two to four 18" sealed subs you won't hear a lot of the ULF in these bass movies.


----------



## Cowboys

^^

I listened to Carp's EIGHT 18" seal and that Irene scene didn't impress me either. I believe Archeae told me that scene didn't do much with his dual Captivators either. Now watching Popalock's video of this scene is crazzzzy.


----------



## MKtheater

Did carp has his low end boosted? Without boost most would be down quite a bit at 5 hz.


----------



## Cowboys

^^ not sure. His 8 DIY 18" sounds truly amazing. Matter of fact his whole system just sounds unbelievable with 3 JTR 212 across the front.


----------



## wse

I was wondering if some of think that there are better subs than JL AUDIO FATHOM F113 in the same price range?


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9270#post_23584033
> 
> 
> I was wondering if some of think that there are better subs than JL AUDIO FATHOM F113 in the same price range?



That all depends on what your criteria for "better" is. Sheer output? Absolutely. You can get a JTR or Seaton that can't be touched by the JL at half the retail price of the JL give or take. Better output in a compact size and aesthetics like the JL? Possibly, but it would be difficult and I don't know of any. Then there's the DIY route and you can go nuts. The JL will not be able to touch anything properly built for the same price. For example, you can get eight 18" drivers in sealed boxes powered by a single LG clone amp with plenty of money left over.


----------



## spidey.joe80

I also think it would be a good idea if people had their setup and frequencey response listed in their sig.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9270#post_23584168
> 
> 
> I also think it would be a good idea if people had their setup and frequencey response listed in their sig.



You're kidding right ?


----------



## steve nn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9270#post_23584168
> 
> 
> I also think it would be a good idea if people had their setup and frequencey response listed in their sig.



Hu







Ok























BO E
http://s3.photobucket.com/user/stev...d-4175-a8ae-66dacbc211b3_zps7aa3aa38.jpg.html


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9240#post_23580544
> 
> 
> I didnt think it was very good TBH. Id rate it at 3.5 if I remember correctly



Nothing really special on G.I Joe , and as a sequel it was a let down for me, overall mix was good and there where some bass moments but nothing I would consider even worth graphing to find out.


a solid 3 for me.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9240#post_23580544
> 
> 
> I didnt think it was very good TBH. Id rate it at 3.5 if I remember correctly



Nothing really special on G.I Joe , and as a sequel it was a let down for me, overall mix was good and there where some bass moments but nothing I would consider even worth graphing to find out.


a solid 3 for me.


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9270#post_23583751
> 
> 
> That's your problem. That scene requires a VERY capable system that can reproduce ULF down to the single digits with authority. Those without that capability will not notice anything special.



Sounds like quite a waste since this would exclude the vast majority of us. If it's out of reach of many on a home theater forum, just think about the rest of the world.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9270#post_23584594
> 
> 
> Sounds like quite a waste since this would exclude the vast majority of us. If it's out of reach of many on a home theater forum, just think about the rest of the world.



The whole point of this thread is to find scenes that are super low frequency and very hard to reproduce. That's why you have to post graphs, because the theaters can't get anywhere near it and most people's set-ups can't unless they specifically have gotten a bunch of sealed subs with some nice EQ. All these new movies coming out, most of them don't even hold a candle to movies like war of the worlds and cloverfield, so half of us are wondering how people are rating movies that are clearly 3-4 a 4.5-5, as good as wotw or cloverfield. They just aren't even close.


----------



## kemetblk

Thanks for the responses! I guess my PB12-NSD isn't in that class. Does anyone think two PB1000's or SB1000's would do any better? I ask because I'm still within my full trade up window w/ SVS. Or should I just save up for another PB12-NSD?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9270#post_23584814
> 
> 
> The whole point of this thread is to find scenes that are super low frequency and very hard to reproduce. That's why you have to post graphs, because the theaters can't get anywhere near it and most people's set-ups can't unless they specifically have gotten a bunch of sealed subs with some nice EQ. All these new movies coming out, most of them don't even hold a candle to movies like war of the worlds and cloverfield, so half of us are wondering how people are rating movies that are clearly 3-4 a 4.5-5, as good as wotw or cloverfield. They just aren't even close.



Not trying to start an arguement, but I never thought this thread was just about ULF bass. The thread title is "the new master list of BASS in movies", not "ULF BASS". Many of the movies listed here sound awesome on my system (at least imo), including WotW and Cloverfield. I can only imagine how they must sound on those subs that do reach down into single digits! But it seems that I'm one of those many (majority here?) people that don't have subs capable of that. Again, thanks for the responses!


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemetblk*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9270#post_23585337
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses! I guess my PB12-NSD isn't in that class. Does anyone think two PB1000's or SB1000's would do any better? I ask because I'm still within my full trade up window w/ SVS. Or should I just save up for another PB12-NSD?
> 
> Not trying to start an arguement, but I never thought this thread was just about ULF bass. The thread title is "the new master list of BASS in movies", not "ULF BASS". Many of the movies listed here sound awesome on my system (at least imo), including WotW and Cloverfield. I can only imagine how they must sound on those subs that do reach down into single digits! But it seems that I'm one of those many (majority here?) people that don't have subs capable of that. Again, thanks for the responses!



A few comments:

First I am a very satisfied SVS owner with 3x, 16Hz capable cylinders. IMO; It is unlikely one will be able experience the lowest ULF discussed here with most commercially affordable offerings (incl. SVS).

However I still enjoy the ULF discussions here because it does allow me to choose those few movies that do use use all the range my cylinders offer. And then there are even fewer movies that go beyond what I can recreate (and have me wanting to build IBs in my next HT)


----------



## MKtheater

The ULF's add a sense of realism and weight but it is nothing like very loud 20hz bass. When real life ULF's occur it is just part of the sound and without it something would feel off, we would not know what it was but it would be different. Same goes for movies with the whole audio intact. When I had my 4 F-20's the bass on every movie was awesome but after watching the scenes over and over I just felt something was missing and it was the weight(energy) of the bottom end. I am on concrete so the effects are more subtle but if you are on wood you can feel the vibrations more.


----------



## mjaudio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemetblk*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9270#post_23585337
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses! I guess my PB12-NSD isn't in that class. Does anyone think two PB1000's or SB1000's would do any better? I ask because I'm still within my full trade up window w/ SVS. Or should I just save up for another PB12-NSD?



If your happy with your PB12-NSD then that's all the matters. The truth is most commercial subs are not capable of ULF to do the F-ing Irene Scene justice. DIY subs with multiple high excursion drivers and a careful tailored DSP is were you can really feel the ULF content.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9270#post_23584814
> 
> 
> The whole point of this thread is to find scenes that are super low frequency and very hard to reproduce. That's why you have to post graphs, because the theaters can't get anywhere near it and most people's set-ups can't unless they specifically have gotten a bunch of sealed subs with some nice EQ. All these new movies coming out, most of them don't even hold a candle to movies like war of the worlds and cloverfield, so half of us are wondering how people are rating movies that are clearly 3-4 a 4.5-5, as good as wotw or cloverfield. They just aren't even close.




I disagree. If this thread was titled "the master ULF thread" or something along those lines you would have a point, but its not. This thread is much more than just about ULF.


I also disagree that it is surprising how some can give subjective high star ratings to tracks that don't objectively measure that way since many on here don't have ULF capable setups and can only subjectively report with the capability they have which could broaden the field in their setup as far as what a 5 star bass track is. Those that have ULF systems will obviously be able to put better separation between a 20hz filtered track and one that hits single digits. I personally welcome opinions from both camps since most here don't have truly capable ULF systems.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9270#post_23585687
> 
> 
> I disagree. If this thread was titled "the master ULF thread" or something along those lines you would have a point, but its not. This thread is much more than just about ULF.
> 
> 
> I also disagree that it is surprising how some can give subjective high star ratings to tracks that don't objectively measure that way since many on here don't have ULF capable setups and can only subjectively report with the capability they have which could broaden the field in their setup as far as what a 5 star bass track is. Those that have ULF systems will obviously be able to put better separation between a 20hz filtered track and one that hits single digits. I personally welcome opinions from both camps since most here don't have truly capable ULF systems.



I agree, BHD to me is not a 5 star bass movie even though it is full bandwidth. There are many movies that have ULF but not high enough levels through out. Others have high levels but no ULF, to me a true 5 star means it has everything! 5 star should be the ultimate, perfect, as good as it gets, etc.. Again, all this can be and is measured, no guessing anymore thanks to Maxmercy. Now how it translates to our rooms will depend on systems. If someone says they feel OZ is better than WOTW then it means their system is not getting everything on the disc unless that person just loves something in particular, but I think people should at least say their preferences. My favorite bass demo is FOTP plane roll and that is a 25hz very high level signal and then next is a very high level 15-19hz from the movie pulse. So when movies have similar effects I prefer them to others. When the lightning strikes during WOTW my room builds pressure but nothing else which is cool(5hz stuff) but I prefer the crazy levels at 15-25hz. I want all of it so I put together a system to suit my needs. I had systems that did each well but always missed the whole enchilada. Oh, just because I like certain levels at certain frequencies does not mean I will rate them higher than movies that have more of something else. It just happens that my favorite go to scene is a true 5 star movie! Go figure. WOTW's too!


----------



## audiofan1

It seems this thread has come full circle.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9270#post_23585756
> 
> 
> I agree, BHD to me is not a 5 star bass movie even though it is full bandwidth. There are many movies that have ULF but not high enough levels through out. Others have high levels but no ULF, to me a true 5 star means it has everything! 5 star should be the ultimate, perfect, as good as it gets, etc.. Again, all this can be and is measured, no guessing anymore thanks to Maxmercy. Now how it translates to our rooms will depend on systems. If someone says they feel OZ is better than WOTW then it means their system is not getting everything on the disc unless that person just loves something in particular, but I think people should at least say their preferences. My favorite bass demo is FOTP plane roll and that is a 25hz very high level signal and then next is a very high level 15-19hz from the movie pulse. So when movies have similar effects I prefer them to others. When the lightning strikes during WOTW my room builds pressure but nothing else which is cool(5hz stuff) but I prefer the crazy levels at 15-25hz. I want all of it so I put together a system to suit my needs. I had systems that did each well but always missed the whole enchilada. Oh, just because I like certain levels at certain frequencies does not mean I will rate them higher than movies that have more of something else. It just happens that my favorite go to scene is a true 5 star movie! Go figure. WOTW's too!



Well said.


As far as LFE goes and my personal preferences, my personal favorite LFE tracks are films that are just loaded with the stuff like the third Matrix, TIH, etc......because of this, a track that objectively measures higher like Looper will always place lower on my own personal scale vs something like Giant Slayer. Even though Giant Slayer drops off at ~20 hz, it is a much more impressive LFE experience for me overall due to the sheer amount of LFE while Looper has very little in comparison. Again though, this is just a personal grading criteria I use.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9270#post_23585850
> 
> 
> It seems this thread has come full circle.



It is not the first or last time this will happen.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9270#post_23585756
> 
> 
> I agree, BHD to me is not a 5 star bass movie even though it is full bandwidth. There are many movies that have ULF but not high enough levels through out. Others have high levels but no ULF, to me a true 5 star means it has everything! 5 star should be the ultimate, perfect, as good as it gets, etc.. Again, all this can be and is measured, no guessing anymore thanks to Maxmercy. Now how it translates to our rooms will depend on systems. If someone says they feel OZ is better than WOTW then it means their system is not getting everything on the disc unless that person just loves something in particular, but I think people should at least say their preferences. My favorite bass demo is FOTP plane roll and that is a 25hz very high level signal and then next is a very high level 15-19hz from the movie pulse. So when movies have similar effects I prefer them to others. When the lightning strikes during WOTW my room builds pressure but nothing else which is cool(5hz stuff) but I prefer the crazy levels at 15-25hz. I want all of it so I put together a system to suit my needs. I had systems that did each well but always missed the whole enchilada. Oh, just because I like certain levels at certain frequencies does not mean I will rate them higher than movies that have more of something else. It just happens that my favorite go to scene is a true 5 star movie! Go figure. WOTW's too!



Point of note: the FOTP barrel roll is centered at 32Hz. As proof, I have a graph I made for you on the other site.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9270#post_23585859
> 
> 
> Well said.
> 
> 
> As far as LFE goes and my personal preferences, my personal favorite LFE tracks are films that are just loaded with the stuff like the third Matrix, TIH, etc......because of this, a track that objectively measures higher like Looper will always place lower on my own personal scale vs something like Giant Slayer. Even though Giant Slayer drops off at ~20 hz, it is a much more impressive LFE experience for me overall due to the sheer amount of LFE while Looper has very little in comparison. Again though, this is just a personal grading criteria I use.



I enjoy any high level bass. I take what is presented but I do get disappointed sometimes. Nothing I can do so I just enjoy what the movie has. Imagine if The Avengers had WOTW bass, we would not be using any other movie for demos. I would love for all great action flicks to be 5 star but history shows 5 stars are few and far between, why they are 5 stars. Hey maybe one day a movie will come out with 0 dBFS at 3-120hz and make WOTW look like a 4 star movie and then the scale changes. I just enjoy bass and when a very good one passes by I get excited. I watched Dredd last night and it had very good bass in it although not elite. I still use LOTR:FOTR Balrog scene as a demo because I just like the overall sound, bass, score, etc... as a whole! Great scene to show of the system.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9270#post_23585880
> 
> 
> It is not the first or last time this will happen.



Guess not ! but on another note I received a copy of "Pulse" in from netflix to finish off the 5 star list







What are the key scenes or scene I should look for or shall we say listen for ?


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23585892
> 
> 
> Point of note: the FOTP barrel roll is centered at 32Hz. As proof, I have a graph I made for you on the other site.



I knew I read the graph to quickly! Still, my favorite effect, same for the Ironhide flip. The whole room just pressurizes and is crazy! I think I use the Balrog scene more than most though. I should break out TIH as I never use it that much.


Hey, has Max ever measured Pulse?


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23585930
> 
> 
> Guess not ! but on another note I received a copy of "Pulse" in from netflix to finish off the 5 star list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the key scenes or scene I should look for or shall we say listen for ?



Easy, server room. When they go to the basement and Kristen Bell is walking down the hallway and you start to feel the pulse, then she opens the doors and BAM! It lasts for a while too. 15-19hz of pure waves. Be careful because this pulse is like a sine wave so high levels could be damaging(more so with 18hz ported subs).


----------



## JWagstaff

I was under the impression the ratings were based on ULF content (extension/level). What are the ratings based on?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23585960
> 
> 
> Easy, server room. When they go to the basement and Kristen Bell is walking down the hallway and you start to feel the pulse, then she opens the doors and BAM! It lasts for a while too. 15-19hz of pure waves. Be careful because this pulse is like a sine wave so high levels could be damaging(more so with 18hz ported subs).



That scene is so awesome, my whole room flexes along with the pulse it makes it feel like you're right there.


----------



## Toe

No doubt. Avengers with WOTW or TIH type bass would be a mind blower!


That whole Mines of Moria section starting with the Cave Troll up until where Gandalf falls is STILL one of my absolute favorite audio demos!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23585960
> 
> 
> Easy, server room. When they go to the basement and Kristen Bell is walking down the hallway and you start to feel the pulse, then she opens the doors and BAM! It lasts for a while too. 15-19hz of pure waves. Be careful because this pulse is like a sine wave so high levels could be damaging(more so with 18hz ported subs).



No worries! this will give me a chance to repair the damage I did while watching the pod emergence scene from WOTW at +6 db and at reference







I have had a singularity in my room that's been running a muck and its worn out its welcome







I 've already warned the wife as I can still feel her gaze from the others on the 5 star list , this is gonna be fun


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23586087
> 
> 
> No doubt. Avengers with WOTW or TIH type bass would be a mind blower!
> 
> 
> That whole Mines of Moria section starting with the Cave Troll up until where Gandalf falls is STILL one of my absolute favorite audio demos!



So who's gonna be first to buy the EE of the" Hobbit' to see if its got the missing ULF content ? Me i'm waiting







and letting you guys go first!


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23586150
> 
> 
> So who's gonna be first to buy the EE of the" Hobbit' to see if its got the missing ULF content ? Me i'm waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and letting you guys go first!


Funny you posted this.........I just came here to post the fact that the EE will soon be released. Bluray.com has the audio listed as "TBA" so maybe, just maybe this one will get the mix it deserves. One can surely hope!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23586166
> 
> 
> Funny you posted this.........I just came here to post the fact that the EE will soon be released. *Bluray.com has the audio listed as "TBA" so maybe, just maybe this one will get the mix it deserves*. One can surely hope!



No kidding ! I just sprang for the EE of the LOTR trilogy as amazon had it on sell , that of course means besides Star Wars and Star trek, these multiple buys are going to need a shelf of their own. If its indeed fixed, it can take the movie itself and put it almost on par with LOTR ( I'm pushing it here) as I feel the soundtrack of a movie has the potential to make or break a movie! and this one needs a little help


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23586031
> 
> 
> I was under the impression the ratings were based on ULF content (extension/level). What are the ratings based on?
> 
> That scene is so awesome, my whole room flexes along with the pulse it makes it feel like you're right there.



Extension and level are a couple factors but there are more.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23585960
> 
> 
> Easy, server room. When they go to the basement and Kristen Bell is walking down the hallway and you start to feel the pulse, then she opens the doors and BAM! It lasts for a while too. 15-19hz of pure waves. Be careful because this pulse is like a sine wave so high levels could be damaging(more so with 18hz ported subs).



Damaging to the ears or sub?


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23586264
> 
> 
> Damaging to the ears or sub?



Both...


----------



## MKtheater

Subs! There used to be threads on specific scenes here maybe one can dig it up. I have not tried that scene on my subs now but I used to hit 110 dBs on an uncorrected SPL meter before. This same meter I maxed out on other scenes but Pulse is a lower frequency scene so the meter is off even more.


----------



## nube

James:


Yeah, JSS measured Pulse. It's at the bottom of the 4.75 star list.


Absolutely terrible film. I've never actually watched it all the way through, even though I did pick it up to demo that scene. Now I just have the clip from one of the demo disks to show people because, honestly, it's really effing impressive.


JWagStaff:


This thread's ratings are only loosely defined, and pretty subjective, but I think LFE Man and the parent thread's OP, Dr. PainMD, both weighted things in favor of extension and level. The thread at Ricci's Data-Bass.com has the methodical and rigorous objective measurements and commensurate ratings.


Toe:


Avengers with that level of bass _is_ pretty freakin' awesome!


Asere:


That server room scene in Pulse used to be considered potentially damaging to subs. This was more likely a few years ago when there just weren't a whole lot of quality/heavy duty sub driver manufacturers, but I think most subs now either have limiters (if they're ID), or people around here are building subs that are mechanically robust enough (and not overdriven) to easily handle Pulse.


In my system, there's really no question. In fact, compared to some newer movies, the level on that scene is fairly tame. It's just extended, so it's like running a sine wave for 90 seconds, or however long it is.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23586415
> 
> 
> James:
> 
> 
> Yeah, JSS measured Pulse. It's at the bottom of the 4.75 star list.
> 
> 
> Absolutely terrible film. I've never actually watched it all the way through, even though I did pick it up to demo that scene. Now I just have the clip from one of the demo disks to show people because, honestly, it's really effing impressive.
> 
> 
> JWagStaff:
> 
> 
> This thread's ratings are only loosely defined, and pretty subjective, but I think LFE Man and the parent thread's OP, Dr. PainMD, both weighted things in favor of extension and level. The thread at Ricci's Data-Bass.com has the methodical and rigorous objective measurements and commensurate ratings.
> 
> 
> Toe:
> 
> 
> Avengers with that level of bass _is_ pretty freakin' awesome!
> 
> 
> Asere:
> 
> 
> That server room scene in Pulse used to be considered potentially damaging to subs. This was more likely a few years ago when there just weren't a whole lot of quality/heavy duty sub driver manufacturers, but I think most subs now either have limiters (if they're ID), or people around here are building subs that are mechanically robust enough (and not overdriven) to easily handle Pulse.
> 
> 
> In my system, there's really no question. In fact, compared to some newer movies, the level on that scene is fairly tame. It's just extended, so it's like running a sine wave for 90 seconds, or however long it is.



I own that film and watched it before I got a real sub. I need to try that scene with my Kreisel 12012.


----------



## Toe

Nube, I meant Avengers with an unfiltered low end like WOTW, TIH, etc.....would be killer which we obviously don't have.


----------



## wse


WOTW?


----------



## MKtheater

Common man, every bass head should know that by now.


War of the worlds.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23586796
> 
> WOTW?



face slap...


----------



## audiofan1

Just finished "Pulse" and can hear and feel why its on the 5 star list







not as a movie mind you







but for the home filling, shall we say pulse, that awaits at the end ! If your sub is up to the challenge and that means no distortion as well as the ability to go deep, deep ,deep







your going to love this! This a very clean ULF frequency having movie and while not as low as WOTW don't make the mistake and blow a sub or subs if you ain't got the chips, me! I went all in at reference @+4 db on my sub !


----------



## MKtheater

Don't you have limiters on your subs? Pulse as a movie sucks but that scene is demo worthy.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23587865
> 
> 
> Just finished "Pulse" and can hear and feel why its on the 5 star list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not as a movie mind you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for the home filling, shall we say pulse, that awaits at the end ! If your sub is up to the challenge and that means no distortion as well as the ability to go deep, deep ,deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your going to love this! This a very clean ULF frequency having movie and while not as low as WOTW don't make the mistake and blow a sub or subs if you ain't got the chips, me! I went all in at reference @+4 db on my sub !


deep, deep, deep is like single digits right?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23587961
> 
> 
> deep, deep, deep is like single digits right?



Yes sir single digits , here's a graph of an in room response from a review over at AVF of a single DXD12012 http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9888


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23587865
> 
> 
> Just finished "Pulse" and can hear and feel why its on the 5 star list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not as a movie mind you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for the home filling, shall we say pulse, that awaits at the end ! If your sub is up to the challenge and that means no distortion as well as the ability to go deep, deep ,deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your going to love this! This a very clean ULF frequency having movie and while not as low as WOTW don't make the mistake and blow a sub or subs if you ain't got the chips, me! I went all in at reference @+4 db on my sub !


will the Kreisel 12012 be able to handle it?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23587910
> 
> 
> Don't you have limiters on your subs? Pulse as a movie sucks but that scene is demo worthy.



To best of my knowledge no it does not, and yeah now I may have to buy it ( at $5.00 maybe) , the rental was the dvd version and not bluray, is there a difference on the soundtracks ? that is of course assuming its available on bluray.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23588022
> 
> 
> will the Kreisel 12012 be able to handle it?



It was a warm up for the DXD12012







Not only did it handle it but the pulses where some of the cleanest bass notes I've had the pleasure to feel and hear and not at all what I was expecting , your gonna get a kick out of just how effortless it handles it and love it even more.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23588037
> 
> 
> It was a warm up for the DXD12012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did it handle it but the pulses where some of the cleanest bass notes I've had the pleasure to feel and hear and not at all what I was expecting , your gonna get a kick out of just how effortless it handles it and love it even more.


how loud does the scene have to be?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23588041
> 
> 
> how loud does the scene have to be?



Loud as you want it, even at moderate levels the point will come across, I only do reference levels on occasion if I'm pumped about a movie and only for short durations, I listen normally listen at around -13.5 to -16.5 db away from reference depending on the material but its good to have a calibrated system that will do reference and above if I call upon it to do so


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23588041
> 
> 
> how loud does the scene have to be?



Loud as you want it, even at moderate levels the point will come across, I only do reference levels on occasion if I'm pumped about a movie and only for short durations, I listen normally listen at around -13.5 to -16.5 db away from reference depending on the material but its good to have a calibrated system that will do reference and above if I call upon it to do so


----------



## mjaudio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23587910
> 
> 
> Don't you have limiters on your subs? Pulse as a movie sucks but that scene is demo worthy.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23588030
> 
> 
> To best of my knowledge no it does not



Just about every commercial sub has limiters on it, they have to protect there products from consumers who think reference is just a starting point


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23588053
> 
> 
> its good to have a calibrated system that will do reference and above if I call upon it to do so



You're able to get 115+ dbs out of your subs at your LP? And at what frequency?


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjaudio*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23588711
> 
> 
> 
> Just about every commercial sub has limiters on it, they have to protect there products from consumers who think reference is just a starting point


But I always though that Reference was just the starting point. I have been lied to all these years!


----------



## diaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23587865
> 
> 
> Just finished "Pulse" and can hear and feel why its on the 5 star list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not as a movie mind you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for the home filling, shall we say pulse, that awaits at the end ! If your sub is up to the challenge and that means no distortion as well as the ability to go deep, deep ,deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your going to love this! This a very clean ULF frequency having movie and while not as low as WOTW don't make the mistake and blow a sub or subs if you ain't got the chips, me! I went all in at reference @+4 db on my sub !



I put about 30-40watts through my 15" loaded horn, and for that scene I thought the speaker was hitting Xmech because I could hear clunking noises coming from near the speaker/horn. At first I was kinf od dissapointed because I thought I was well within the limits of Xmax.. as it was designed to go full out up to about 250watts without xmax. Turns out it was just a rattle coming from a table upstairs directly above the subwoofer. That sound for some reason wasn't scary loud - but it rattled most of my house quite a bit. Beware if you have any loose gyprock, because that frequency area WILL shake gyprock from a loose screw / or crack it.


----------



## dominguez1

Audiofan, do you just have a single DXD12012?


----------



## mantaraydesign

When you guys are talking about the movie Pulse, is this the correct movie on blu-ray:


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23589150
> 
> 
> Audiofan, do you just have a single DXD12012?



Yeah just one







When I upgraded a some critical gear at the end of last year my wife said "go ahead get two" And like a you know what, I said one should be fine







and it is by all accounts but I'm so thrilled at its performance I have two hear two







and will put off my projector upgrade a little longer to do so.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23589715
> 
> 
> When you guys are talking about the movie Pulse, is this the correct movie on blu-ray:



So it is on bluray! sweet







I watched the dvd version which was fine but a comparison is due.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diaz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23588867
> 
> 
> I put about 30-40watts through my 15" loaded horn, and for that scene I thought the speaker was hitting Xmech because I could hear clunking noises coming from near the speaker/horn. At first I was kinf od dissapointed because I thought I was well within the limits of Xmax.. as it was designed to go full out up to about 250watts without xmax. Turns out it was just a rattle coming from a table upstairs directly above the subwoofer. That sound for some reason wasn't scary loud - but it rattled most of my house quite a bit. Beware if you have any loose gyprock, because that frequency area WILL shake gyprock from a loose screw / or crack it.



When I did my room remodel , I ran a full sine wave sweep on repeat and did my best to get rid of every rattle I could within the room, now I only hear things in other parts of the house this is a must do to heighten the sensation of ULF content as all you're left with is the pressure all around you and what you may or may not be able to hear, on Pulse its was great feeling as the waves passed through me and just locked on the room


----------



## mantaraydesign

Out of all the movies with 5 stars, if I had to pick the best one, which movie would it be in blu-ray?


*Five star*


Cloverfield(blu-ray)

The Haunting(dts)

Flight of the Phoenix

Hot Fuzz

The Incredible Hulk (2008)

Live Free or Die Hard(dts)

The Lord of the Rings - The Fellowship of the Ring

The Lord of the Rings - The Return of the King

Pulse

War of the Worlds(dts)

Tron: Legacy(blu-ray)

How to Train Your Dragon

Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief

Titan A.E.(dts)

9

Inside(Ã l'interieur)(French dts track)

[Rec]2

Battle: Los Angeles

Underworld: Awakening

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow(dts)

Wrath of the Titans(blu-ray)

Volcano High(dts korea)

Project X

X-Men First Class(blu-ray)

Hellboy II: The Golden Army(blu-ray)


----------



## audiofan1

I'm holding out for the "Haunting" as my kids somehow lost my dvd copy







and nobody knows where it is







but its still not out on bluray.


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23589798
> 
> 
> Out of all the movies with 5 stars, if I had to pick the best one, which movie would it be in blu-ray?



That's a really subjective question depending on personal criteria. Not only that, but it also depends on how capable your system is. For example, if you have a bunch of vented subs that are tuned to 30Hz, but can hit that frequency at 130dBs and you prefer chest slamming bass then you might choose maybe UA. Since you can't reproduce anything below 20Hz you're probably going to think that WOTW or X-Men have nothing special to make them 5-Star movies. Now take another person who has twenty sealed 18" subs that can't hit 130dBs at any frequencies, but can definitely hit 110dBs flat down to 5Hz. This guy likes the deep pressure feeling that ULF brings with it. This guy would say WOTW or Pulse have no peer.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23589798
> 
> 
> Out of all the movies with 5 stars, if I had to pick the best one, which movie would it be in blu-ray?
> 
> 
> *Five star*
> 
> 
> Cloverfield(blu-ray)
> 
> The Haunting(dts)
> 
> Flight of the Phoenix
> 
> Hot Fuzz
> 
> The Incredible Hulk (2008)
> 
> Live Free or Die Hard(dts)
> 
> The Lord of the Rings - The Fellowship of the Ring
> 
> The Lord of the Rings - The Return of the King
> 
> Pulse
> 
> War of the Worlds(dts)
> 
> Tron: Legacy(blu-ray)
> 
> How to Train Your Dragon
> 
> Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief
> 
> Titan A.E.(dts)
> 
> 9
> 
> Inside(Ã l'interieur)(French dts track)
> 
> [Rec]2
> 
> Battle: Los Angeles
> 
> Underworld: Awakening
> 
> Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow(dts)
> 
> Wrath of the Titans(blu-ray)
> 
> Volcano High(dts korea)
> 
> Project X
> 
> X-Men First Class(blu-ray)
> 
> Hellboy II: The Golden Army(blu-ray)



IMO, it depends on the capability of your system. If you can really plumb the depths into the single digits, I'd say WOTW or TIH. But if you can only get into the teens or above, there might be some others that play more in your system's wheelhouse - Cloverfield, Underworld Awakening, Percy Jackson, for example. But the best of the best would be WOTW, TIH, and actually Flight of the Phoenix, which surprisingly gets a full 5 star rating on the d-b.com objective ratings scale.


Just my opinions, of course.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23589798
> 
> 
> Out of all the movies with 5 stars, if I had to pick the best one, which movie would it be in blu-ray?
> 
> 
> *Five star*
> 
> 
> Cloverfield(blu-ray)
> 
> The Haunting(dts)
> 
> Flight of the Phoenix
> 
> Hot Fuzz
> 
> The Incredible Hulk (2008)
> 
> Live Free or Die Hard(dts)
> 
> The Lord of the Rings - The Fellowship of the Ring
> 
> The Lord of the Rings - The Return of the King
> 
> Pulse
> 
> War of the Worlds(dts)
> 
> Tron: Legacy(blu-ray)
> 
> How to Train Your Dragon
> 
> Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief
> 
> Titan A.E.(dts)
> 
> 9
> 
> Inside(Ã l'interieur)(French dts track)
> 
> [Rec]2
> 
> Battle: Los Angeles
> 
> Underworld: Awakening
> 
> Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow(dts)
> 
> Wrath of the Titans(blu-ray)
> 
> Volcano High(dts korea)
> 
> Project X
> 
> X-Men First Class(blu-ray)
> 
> Hellboy II: The Golden Army(blu-ray)


WotW and FOTP, and I only go down to 16hz


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23589852
> 
> 
> IMO, it depends on the capability of your system. If you can really plumb the depths into the single digits, I'd say WOTW or TIH. But if you can only get into the teens or above, there might be some others that play more in your system's wheelhouse - Cloverfield, Underworld Awakening, Percy Jackson, for example. But the best of the best would be WOTW, TIH, and actually Flight of the Phoenix, which surprisingly gets a full 5 star rating on the d-b.com objective ratings scale.
> 
> 
> Just my opinions, of course.


+1.


My personal favorite is The Incredible Hulk. The university scene has such a wide variety of killer mid bass slam and ulf. Combined with the end fight scene with its rippling ulf, make it tops for me. On screen action are represented perfectly with ulf, IMO. For those that can recreate TIH, you'll understand why avengers was such a disappointment!


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23589734
> 
> 
> So it is on bluray! sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the dvd version which was fine but a comparison is due.


sorry I missed it but what scene in Pulse do I view to audition my dub? I only have the dvd version.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23589899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23589734
> 
> 
> So it is on bluray! sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the dvd version which was fine but a comparison is due.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I missed it but what scene in Pulse do I view to audition my dub? I only have the dvd version.
Click to expand...

Near the end of the movie, as Kristen Bell enters the server room.



Max


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23589727
> 
> 
> Yeah just one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I upgraded a some critical gear at the end of last year my wife said "go ahead get two" And like a you know what, I said one should be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is by all accounts but I'm so thrilled at its performance I have two hear two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and will put off my projector upgrade a little longer to do so.



Seriously, and you didn't go for it


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23589798
> 
> 
> Out of all the movies with 5 stars, if I had to pick the best one, which movie would it be in blu-ray?
> 
> *Five star*
> 
> Flight of the Phoenix
> 
> The Incredible Hulk (2008)
> 
> Live Free or Die Hard(dts)
> 
> The Lord of the Rings - The Fellowship of the Ring
> 
> The Lord of the Rings - The Return of the King
> 
> War of the Worlds(dts)
> 
> Tron: Legacy(blu-ray)
> 
> Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow(dts)
> 
> Wrath of the Titans(blu-ray)
> 
> X-Men First Class(blu-ray)
> 
> Hellboy II: The Golden Army(blu-ray)



Those are my favorite, now only one would be X-Men First Class, I am a big X MEN fan


----------



## ambesolman

Sky Captain. Never thought I'd have any interest in seeing that again. So I don't have to waste my time on the whole movie, which scenes?


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23590558
> 
> 
> Sky Captain. Never thought I'd have any interest in seeing that again. So I don't have to waste my time on the whole movie, which scenes?



Is it the DTS track on the Blu Ray? I have the DVD but it's only DD 5.1


----------



## mailiang

A good independent film with Ed Harris and David Duchovny called Phantom about a Russian sub during the cold war, dishes out some nice surround effects and bass. Love the depth charges. Reminds me of another film about a submarine.












Ian


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23590580
> 
> 
> Is it the DTS track on the Blu Ray? I have the DVD but it's only DD 5.1


Dvd here too. Wasn't worth double dippin' for me.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23590426
> 
> 
> Seriously, and you didn't go for it



I upgraded 5 pieces of gear and new furnishings for the room and wouldn't trade or do anything differently as I did close to 4 months research and planning on all the changes! A second DXD12012 and a front projector hopefully will be next up sometime down the road. I love my wife very much and sometimes I try to curb my kid in a candy store behavior







I got what I set out for and Am indeed satisfied or even better content


----------



## missyman

I have wotw on dvd which offers dts which is killer on my system. Is their that much of a difference in sound between the DVD and Blu?


----------



## Mongo171

I would get WOTW, but I'm not a huge Tom Cruise fan.


I can "stand" him in Top Gun. That's about it.


----------



## MKtheater

Are you asking which 5 star bass movie has the best bass or which is the best Movie? WOTW is king because it has it all and in many scenes. Are you looking for a particular scene in a movie, whole movie, etc..


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23592179
> 
> 
> I would get WOTW, but I'm not a huge Tom Cruise fan.
> 
> 
> I can "stand" him in Top Gun. That's about it.



I don't care for him either. I like only two movies with him: Collateral and Mission: Impossible- Ghost Protocol. But I did get WOTW recently. All the talk I hear about the bass in it had me intrigued. I got the blu-ray for $6.99. Chapter 5 is awesome for demo purposes. Wows them every time.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23592719
> 
> 
> I don't care for him either. I like only two movies with him: Collateral and Mission: Impossible- Ghost Protocol. But I did get WOTW recently. All the talk I hear about the bass in it had me intrigued. I got the blu-ray for $6.99. Chapter 5 is awesome for demo purposes. Wows them every time.



He grew on me as an actor and I wasn't a fan ( or appreciated) until I had to retrospect his roles and concluded, I had to respect the man's work which has it's merits. I preordered Oblivion today and Am very much looking forward to it.


----------



## spidey.joe80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23591216
> 
> 
> I have wotw on dvd which offers dts which is killer on my system. Is their that much of a difference in sound between the DVD and Blu?



Essentially the same audio on both bass wise. Actually it looks like the dvd is filtered at 3hz though this is subtle enough to go unnoticed by most if not all.


Wotw Bd Lighting
 


Wotw Dvd Lightning
 


Wotw Bd Pods
 


Wotw Dvd Pods


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23592719
> 
> 
> I don't care for him either. I like only two movies with him: Collateral and Mission: Impossible- Ghost Protocol. But I did get WOTW recently. All the talk I hear about the bass in it had me intrigued. I got the blu-ray for $6.99. Chapter 5 is awesome for demo purposes. Wows them every time.



I think I'll still skip WOTW. Still need to replace my VHS version of Top Gun with a Blu-ray.


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23592887
> 
> 
> I think I'll still skip WOTW. Still need to replace my VHS version of Top Gun with a Blu-ray.



I'm not sure I would bother.... The DVD and BD video quality are near equal and only marginally better than the VHS....







. OK that might be an exaggeration but not by much.. 


If you like a little Scifi I'd break and get WOTWs. Unless you have seen it and didn't care for it as a movie let alone the TC factor.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23592927
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I would bother.... The DVD and BD video quality are near equal and only marginally better than the VHS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . OK that might be an exaggeration but not by much..
> 
> 
> If you like a little Scifi I'd break and get WOTWs. Unless you have seen it and didn't care for it as a movie let alone the TC factor.



It's that damb toothy grin he ALWAYS has. Just freaks me out! The only reason I like Top Gun is because it came out right before I went around the world on an aircraft carrier. I know EVERY mistake in that movie by heart.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23592887
> 
> 
> I think I'll still skip WOTW. Still need to replace my VHS version of Top Gun with a Blu-ray.


Just get one of the demo disks/downloads with WotW on it. It and FotP are the top two for me as I'm good to 16hz.


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23592845
> 
> 
> Essentially the same audio on both bass wise. Actually it looks like the dvd is filtered at 3hz though this is subtle enough to go unnoticed by most if not all.
> 
> 
> Wotw Bd Lighting
> 
> 
> 
> Wotw Dvd Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> Wotw Bd Pods
> 
> 
> 
> Wotw Dvd Pods


gosh! They look identical to me. Thank you so much!


----------



## MKtheater

Well it is a good thing he does not smile in WOTW. You guys are too picky, watching this movie at reference and done! The bass alone carries the movie. The Bluray looks better to me but I use a 137 inch screen so anything helps. Anything not 1080P sucks now!


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23592969
> 
> 
> Just get one of the demo disks/downloads with WotW on it. It and FotP are the top two for me as I'm good to 16hz.



I'm set at 20Hz for now. I don't think I have enough sub in my room area to tune it to 16Hz.


These demo's, where can I get them?


----------



## nube

To the guy who asked what's the "best" movie out of the 5-star list, I'd have to say one that's not listed (but should be): Looper. It doesn't dig as deep as WOTW, but it's a damn good action movie. The list at the data-bass.com forums is updated a little more frequently than this one, at least recently.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23593206
> 
> 
> These demo's, where can I get them?



The threads for them are here on AVS. Here are the links to the two best (IMHO):

Jindrak's 

superleo's 


The combination of the two contain most of the scenes referenced in this thread.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23592887
> 
> 
> I think I'll still skip WOTW. *Still need to replace my VHS version* of Top Gun with a Blu-ray.


What's that?!!! A video 8-track tape?!!! Do they still have players for that format? LOL


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23593234
> 
> 
> To the guy who asked what's the "best" movie out of the 5-star list, I'd have to say one that's not listed (but should be): Looper. It doesn't dig as deep as WOTW, but it's a damn good action movie. The list at the data-bass.com forums is updated a little more frequently than this one, at least recently.
> 
> The threads for them are here on AVS. Here are the links to the two best (IMHO):
> 
> Jindrak's
> 
> superleo's
> 
> 
> The combination of the two contain most of the scenes referenced in this thread.



Thnx. I'll definitely check these out. Maybe get some dusting done around the house.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23593360
> 
> 
> What's that?!!! A video 8-track tape?!!! Do they still have players for that format? LOL



Well, son, a looooong time ago, there was this tape that you could watch on TV. Just like an old cassette tape.


That was before the LaserDisc.


----------



## kemiza

Good ole laserdisc. The format that brought .1(LFE) to home video.


----------



## MKtheater

I used to love laserdisc until the damn thing needed to be turned over! Then came out double sided laserdisc players! I still have a copy of the Lion King on laserdisc.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23593916
> 
> 
> I used to love laserdisc until the damn thing needed to be turned over! Then came out double sided laserdisc players! I still have a copy of the Lion King on laserdisc.



LOL..........I have a copy of that movie too!


----------



## Reefdvr27

Finally picked up FOTP on BD and man, just a superb bass flick. I got a wild hair and ordered every movie on BD from the 5 star, 41/2 and 4 star list that I don't already have (Minus a few I don't care to own) I will be quite busy for a few months


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23594638
> 
> 
> Finally picked up FOTP on BD and man, just a superb bass flick. I got a wild hair and ordered every movie on BD from the 5 star, 41/2 and 4 star list that I don't already have (Minus a few I don't care to own) I will be quite busy for a few months



That crass scene is bone jarring!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23588053
> 
> 
> Loud as you want it, even at moderate levels the point will come across, I only do reference levels on occasion if I'm pumped about a movie and only for short durations, I listen normally listen at around -13.5 to -16.5 db away from reference depending on the material but its good to have a calibrated system that will do reference and above if I call upon it to do so



I usually listen a -30 to -25 max, reference level is way too high when you sit only 8.5 feet away from three B&W 800 Diamonds and four 802Ds surrounds, the JL AUDIO FATHOM F113 are also 8.5 feet away!


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23596179
> 
> 
> I usually listen a -30 to -25 max, reference level is way too high when you sit only 8.5 feet away from three B&W 800 Diamonds and four 802Ds surrounds, the JL AUDIO FATHOM F113 are also 8.5 feet away!


I only listen -40 to 53 on the volume level.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23596179
> 
> 
> I usually listen a -30 to -25 max, reference level is way too high when you sit only 8.5 feet away from three B&W 800 Diamonds and four 802Ds surrounds, the JL AUDIO FATHOM F113 are also 8.5 feet away!



This doesn't really make sense, reference level is identical volume on all speakers. That's the entire point of calling it "reference", so that everything can be compared at the same volume level. -10 dB on htib is the same volume as with B&W 800 diamonds, you don't even have your speakers set-up right if it's not.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23596205
> 
> 
> I only listen -40 to 53 on the volume level.



This does depend on how you track the volume, mine is set to track down to 0, you must have yours set to track up to 75 for reference.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23596179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23588053
> 
> 
> Loud as you want it, even at moderate levels the point will come across, I only do reference levels on occasion if I'm pumped about a movie and only for short durations, I listen normally listen at around -13.5 to -16.5 db away from reference depending on the material but its good to have a calibrated system that will do reference and above if I call upon it to do so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually listen a -30 to -25 max, reference level is way too high when you sit only 8.5 feet away from three B&W 800 Diamonds and four 802Ds surrounds, the JL AUDIO FATHOM F113 are also 8.5 feet away!
Click to expand...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23596205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23596179
> 
> 
> I usually listen a -30 to -25 max, reference level is way too high when you sit only 8.5 feet away from three B&W 800 Diamonds and four 802Ds surrounds, the JL AUDIO FATHOM F113 are also 8.5 feet away!
> 
> 
> 
> I only listen -40 to 53 on the volume level.
Click to expand...

Something's off with those numbers.


Folks are either using the absolute scale, or something like Audyssey's Dynamic Volume.


In a properly calibrated system, THX Reference is THX Reference regardless of where you're sitting and what speakers you're using (as long as they're capable of clean output at the maximum levels). THX specs maximum SPLs of 105db AT THE MEASUREMENT/LISTENING POSITION, for all satellite channels, and 115db for the .1 channel.


Using the THX Relative db scale, the MV numbers are negative and DECREASE as you turn the volume UP (i.e. as you raise the volume, the numbers go from -30, to -20 to -10 etc.), till you hit THX Reference calibrated levels, at which time, the MV readout will show '0'.


-30db is perceptually EIGHT times softer than Reference. -40db is SIXTEEN times softer than Reference. With a 40db noise floor, I can't make out dialogue at -40db MV with no Dyn EQ or Dyn Vol active. With Dyn Vol, I can watch movies at MV as low as -55db. With DEQ On, -30db is still really soft, with very low dialogue volume.


I usually watch anywhere between -15db to Reference, depending on what I'm watching.




Max


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23596443
> 
> 
> 
> Something's off with those numbers.


I was thinking the same thing but wrote it off to others using different gear.



> Quote:
> I usually watch anywhere between -15db to Reference, depending on what I'm watching.
> 
> Max


Same same........with the exception of rarely listening at "0" (reference). It's just a bit too loud for moi.


----------



## Mongo171

"0" for me is mute.


I usually listen to Blu-rays at +71 and DVD's at +80.


I guess +100 for me is Reference. That's as high as my OPPO 105 goes.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23596443
> 
> 
> Something's off with those numbers. Folks are either using the absolute scale, or something like Audyssey's Dynamic Volume. In a properly calibrated system, THX Reference is THX Reference regardless of where you're sitting and what speakers you're using (as long as they're capable of clean output at the maximum levels). THX specs maximum SPLs of 105db AT THE MEASUREMENT/LISTENING POSITION, for all satellite channels, and 115db for the .1 channel. Using the THX Relative db scale, the MV numbers are negative and DECREASE as you turn the volume UP (i.e. as you raise the volume, the numbers go from -30, to -20 to -10 etc.), till you hit THX Reference calibrated levels, at which time, the MV readout will show '0'.
> 
> 
> -30db is perceptually EIGHT times softer than Reference. -40db is SIXTEEN times softer than Reference. With a 40db noise floor, I can't make out dialogue at -40db MV with no Dyn EQ or Dyn Vol active. With Dyn Vol, I can watch movies at MV as low as -55db. With DEQ On, -30db is still really soft, with very low dialogue volume. I usually watch anywhere between -15db to Reference, depending on what I'm watching. Max



0 is reference level, I never watch at reference level that is way too high for my ears! The SSP-800 goes to +14 I tried it once I thought the room was going to explode I was not in the room and I had ear plugs in!


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23596804
> 
> 
> "0" for me is mute.
> 
> 
> I usually listen to Blu-rays at +71 and DVD's at +80.
> 
> 
> I guess +100 for me is Reference. That's as high as my OPPO 105 goes.



I take it your 105 is plugged directly into an Amp or you prefer to use the OPPO remote/volume vs the AVR's?


As many devices go beyond "0" - where 0 is reference (like WSE mentioned +14), running wide open on the 105 - "100" may be beyond reference etc. Don't really know.. 



I'm' with most, typical movie watching/listening is right at -15. I would say -10 is the loudest we have played with and that was during show-off - I mean "demo" sessions...











Cheers


----------



## Toe

I am a bit surprised more here don't listen at reference. I watch all first run movies at -1 from reference and while this is certainly loud, I don't find it uncomfortable, but then again maybe I am going deaf after doing this for years now!


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23597308
> 
> 
> I take it your 105 is plugged directly into an Amp or you prefer to use the OPPO remote/volume vs the AVR's?
> 
> 
> As many devices go beyond "0" - where 0 is reference (like WSE mentioned +14), running wide open on the 105 - "100" may be beyond reference etc. Don't really know..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm' with most, typical movie watching/listening is right at -15. I would say -10 is the loudest we have played with and that was during show-off - I mean "demo" sessions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



Yes, my 105 is plugged directly into my amp and I do use the volume control and speaker settings in the 105, along with the bass management.


No AVR or pre/pro for me.


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23597308
> 
> 
> I take it your 105 is plugged directly into an Amp or you prefer to use the OPPO remote/volume vs the AVR's?
> 
> 
> As many devices go beyond "0" - where 0 is reference (like WSE mentioned +14), running wide open on the 105 - "100" may be beyond reference etc. Don't really know..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm' with most, typical movie watching/listening is right at -15. I would say -10 is the loudest we have played with and that was during show-off - I mean "demo" sessions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I do use dynamic volume so I don't have to listen loud. That's why for me -45 is good enough.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23597308
> 
> 
> I take it your 105 is plugged directly into an Amp or you prefer to use the OPPO remote/volume vs the AVR's?
> 
> 
> As many devices go beyond "0" - where 0 is reference (like WSE mentioned +14), running wide open on the 105 - "100" may be beyond reference etc. Don't really know..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm' with most, typical movie watching/listening is right at -15. I would say -10 is the loudest we have played with and that was during show-off - I mean "demo" sessions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Ditto


----------



## booga24

I am hoping Lone Survivor with Mark Wahlberg is the second coming of Black Hawk Down, meaning another 4 star on this list.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMFLzf-DXXU


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23597361
> 
> 
> I am a bit surprised more here don't listen at reference. I watch all first run movies at -1 from reference and while this is certainly loud, I don't find it uncomfortable, but then again maybe I am going deaf after doing this for years now!



I'll be running *Oblivion* at reference ( which to clarify is "0" in my setup) and at a plus 6 db on the sub for its debut this weekend







Hope its good as we count down to the new Star Trek







And yeah count me in on first run of movies at reference and besides is there any other way to do it right


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23597524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KJSmitty*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23597308
> 
> 
> I take it your 105 is plugged directly into an Amp or you prefer to use the OPPO remote/volume vs the AVR's?
> 
> 
> As many devices go beyond "0" - where 0 is reference (like WSE mentioned +14), running wide open on the 105 - "100" may be beyond reference etc. Don't really know..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm' with most, typical movie watching/listening is right at -15. I would say -10 is the loudest we have played with and that was during show-off - I mean "demo" sessions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I do use dynamic volume so I don't have to listen loud. That's why for me -45 is good enough.
Click to expand...


That's a huge detail to exclude when telling folks you have the MV at -45db from Reference while watching movies.


As far as watching at specific levels, yes, Reference is pretty loud. If the system can play at those levels cleanly without distortion though (calibrated to 105db peaks for each speaker and 115db for the LFE, at the listening position), it's quite watchable, and makes for an entertaining ride with stellar soundtracks like Saving Private Ryan, the Transformers series, WOTW, Tron:Legacy etc.


In fact, one of my favorite audio experiences is from SPR, in the "Taking of Omaha Beach" assault. IMHO, this scene NEEDS to be watched at Reference to get the full impact, because it's that huge change in the dynamics that makes that particular scene. It had me awestruck by the director's vision when I first saw it in the theater. Watching it again when it came out on DVD robbed it of its impact, but rewatching it again on a Reference capable system brought it all back. I won't spoil the scene for folks who haven't seen the movie (hint: Get it. It's a GREAT movie). For those who HAVE seen it, you know what I'm talking about. Watch it at Reference (if your setup is Reference capable) vs -15db and see if the impact of the scene isn't lessened.


It takes a LOT of grunt to actually be able to hit these levels at realistic distances from 9-20 feet away though. The further you are away, the higher the speaker sensitivity needs to be and the more power it takes. Unless the speakers have a 95db/w/m or higher sensitivity, an avr is not going to be able to push enough power to it with an MLP 10' away.


Look at the typical power requirements with a common 89db/w/m speaker. To hit 105db at 3m, you need 358 watts with zero headroom. Add the typical 3db headroom and you need 716 watts. Most 89db/w/m speakers aren't even rated to handle 358watts and I don't know of any avr's that can deliver that per channel. Once distortion is introduced, things sound a lot harsher and people equate this with "too loud".


Conversely, with systems that are way more than capable (high sensitivity plus ample power), if calibrations aren't double checked, Reference '0' may actually be 5-10db louder than it should.



Max


----------



## MKtheater

I watch all movies at reference.


----------



## KJSmitty

My wife and daughter would leave the house, crap probably the neighborhood if I attempted to watch at that level. My son would probably be the only one that could hang with me... For a minute or two..


----------



## MKtheater

The best part is I could do it at 3 in the morning without waking the kids and wife. Unless of course I run the bass 10 dBs hot then I pressurize the bedrooms.


----------



## Cowboys

^^

Are they living in the same house, j/k lol? Nice sound proof room.


----------



## MKtheater

Not sound proof but enough to sleep thru.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9300#post_23588041
> 
> 
> how loud does the scene have to be?



This is an earlier recording of the PULSE scene I did at 122dB.....

(MV at -10dB)


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9390#post_23598078
> 
> 
> I'll be running *Oblivion* at reference ( which to clarify is "0" in my setup) and at a plus 6 db on the sub for its debut this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope its good as we count down to the new Star Trek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah count me in on first run of movies at reference and besides is there any other way to do it right



I have high hopes for STID. The first one is one of my absolute favorite overall movie audio tracks on blu.


----------



## JWagstaff

haha, that is awesome flage


----------



## spidey.joe80

I think frequency response can play a role in how loud people like to listen. I've found that the flatter I get my response the louder i can listen confortably.


----------



## kemiza

Loud and sound quality are two different things. Don't get it confused.


----------



## JWagstaff

it's not frequency response that affects how loud you like to listen solely, it's distortion levels. The lower your distortion, the louder you will like it, and a low distortion set-up usually will also have a good/better frequency response.


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9390#post_23598411
> 
> 
> I watch all movies at reference.



Crazy loud sound


----------



## MKtheater

Depends on the movie.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjaudio*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9330#post_23588711
> 
> 
> 
> Just about every commercial sub has limiters on it, they have to protect there products from consumers who think reference is just a starting point


My HSU ULS 15s do not.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9390#post_23599223
> 
> 
> My HSU ULS 15s do not.



He did say "Just about"...


My SVS doesn't have limiters.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9390#post_23599114
> 
> 
> Crazy loud sound



And the room right? As well as a properly treated room correct? Can handle louder volumes with room treatments working properly, helping created a flat EQ line and absorbing reflections?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9390#post_23598078
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be running *Oblivion* at reference ( which to clarify is "0" in my setup) and at a plus 6 db on the sub for its debut this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope its good as we count down to the new Star Trek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah count me in on first run of movies at reference and besides is there any other way to do it right


 

I'm in the same boat! I only recently started watching movies at reference (I was always between -10 and -5db previously) the detail that comes through at reference is remarkable.  Based on Ralph's review of Oblivion, it seems like *the* summer a/v experience to beat...while we all sit tight for Star Trek Into Darkness, which blew my mind in IMAX 3D.  I'm expecting some serious LFE from both Oblivion and Star Trek: ID.


----------



## Mrkazador


Oblivion doesn't have any serious LFE worth posting. There is one scene that has some loud LFE but its centered around 30-40hz.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9390#post_23599421
> 
> 
> Oblivion doesn't have any serious LFE worth posting. There is one scene that has some loud LFE but its centered around 30-40hz.










Oh well ! but when you say loud are you saying its good strong bass that lends itself well to the movie ? and overall does it suit the soundtrack well ?

I'm still going reference as I tend to judge bass by the same criteria as the rest of the frequencies (as a whole) and if its good 30-40 then so be it


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9390#post_23599421
> 
> 
> Oblivion doesn't have any serious LFE worth posting. There is one scene that has some loud LFE but its centered around 30-40hz.



One 30-40hz scene is the highlight? I take it there is not much material in the film that calls for LFE? I might just Redbox this instead of buying.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9390#post_23599526
> 
> 
> One 30-40hz scene is the highlight? I take it there is not much material in the film that calls for LFE? I might just Redbox this instead of buying.



They could have put tons of LFE in it IMO. So much potential.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9390#post_23599563
> 
> 
> They could have put tons of LFE in it IMO. So much potential.



Hmm!


----------



## Mrkazador


IIRC, this is one of the loudest LFE scenes in the movie

 

00:09:30



 

 

There are a bunch of scenes with ULF but its not very loud.

 

01:02:00



 

 

This user also confirms that its not very loud in the lfe department.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9200_100#post_23577004


----------



## nube

Not true about Oblivion. The mkv rips available through "other means" must have neutered the audio in Oblivion. I've measured the 7.1 DTS-MA track from the real BR and will put up the info on the other site. Here's a teaser:

 


Edit: The following about the mix being low level is incorrect, and was due to settings FUBAR in my AVR. The mix level is perfectly fine.
Code:


Code:


[CODE]The biggest issue is the low level for the entire mix.  I had to run it +7dB hot over my normal volume levels just to hear the dialog, and an extra +3 or +4dB on the LFE channel would not be too much.  However, without running the LFE hot, it was still pretty decent - when the overall mix was turned up.

[/CODE]


Plus, it's a pretty good movie. It's Tom Cruise, so it likely won't win any awards, and it's not Gary Rizzo's best mix, but it's still pretty good. Not HUGE, by any means, but pretty decent.


----------



## MKtheater

Good to hear Nube, I liked the movie myself but I am easy to please!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9390#post_23599586
> 
> 
> Not true about Oblivion. The mkv rips available through "other means" must have neutered the audio in Oblivion. I've measured the 7.1 DTS-MA track from the real BR and will put up the info on the other site. Here's a teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest issue is the low level for the entire mix. I had to run it +7dB hot over my normal volume levels just to hear the dialog, and an extra +3 or +4dB on the LFE channel would not be too much. However, without running the LFE hot, it was still pretty decent - when the overall mix was turned up.
> 
> 
> Plus, it's a pretty good movie. It's Tom Cruise, so it likely won't win any awards, and it's not Gary Rizzo's best mix, but it's still pretty good. Not HUGE, by any means, but pretty decent.



Score!







Ahem! I' mean, that looks better


----------



## spidey.joe80

heres a good one from oblivion

27:30-28:15


----------



## diaz

I would give "State of Emergency" a 3 star rating. Very strong bass "gong" style hit throughout the movie. However, it seems to be the same sound repeated. There are a few more scenes in there, but just thought I would share. Shook my whole house.


----------



## RugerRell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9390#post_23599421
> 
> 
> Oblivion doesn't have any serious LFE worth posting. There is one scene that has some loud LFE but its centered around 30-40hz.



I agree, the movie sounded like the bass was mostly around 30hz. There was a cool little sweep around 19:05-19:20 and the explosion at 27:30-27:45 were the best parts of the movie for me. I would rate it 4 stars for bass.


----------



## nube

Edited my original comment about the Oblivion mix being low level. It was due to settings FUBAR in my AVR. The mix level is perfectly fine.


----------



## moorooys

right,Titan A.E. is indeed worthy of a 5-star bass rating, imo.thanks


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9420#post_23604430
> 
> 
> Edited my original comment about the Oblivion mix being low level. It was due to settings FUBAR in my AVR. The mix level is perfectly fine.




That is good to hear and thanks for the update. I actually thought about your comment last night needing to turn this one up 7-8db and I kept thinking there must be something off with your setup because the volume was great at my normal reference level watch. Bumping up 8db would have trashed me, my speakers or both.










Fantastic overall audio on Oblivion I thought with great use of the low end for both effects and score/music. Very entertaining LFE ride IMO.










Throw in jaw dropping PQ/visuals and a good movie (IMO) and this is one awesome HT experience overall! Also, finally an extra that I will use as far as the isolated score which sounds amazing sitting in the sweet spot of your HT. I am looking forward to listening to this cranked up with the video OFF and just soaking it all up.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9420#post_23604796
> 
> 
> That is good to hear and thanks for the update. I actually thought about your comment last night needing to turn this one up 7-8db and I kept thinking there must be something off with your setup because the volume was great at my normal reference level watch. Bumping up 8db would have trashed me, my speakers or both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic overall audio on Oblivion I thought with great use of the low end for both effects and score/music. Very entertaining LFE ride IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw in jaw dropping PQ/visuals and a good movie (IMO) and this is one awesome HT experience overall! Also, finally an extra that I will use as far as the isolated score which sounds amazing sitting in the sweet spot of your HT. I am looking forward to listening to this cranked up with the video OFF and just soaking it all up.



This is good to hear, can't wait till Saturday


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9420#post_23604430
> 
> 
> Edited my original comment about the Oblivion mix being low level. It was due to settings FUBAR in my AVR. The mix level is perfectly fine.



What a relief. I plan on screening this for a movie night w/ some avs buddies of mine in a week and a half, and I was worried that the film's low volume would screw with *actual reference* level. Glad to hear its properly leveled.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9420#post_23605363
> 
> 
> What a relief. I plan on screening this for a movie night w/ some avs buddies of mine in a week and a half, and I was worried that the film's low volume would screw with *actual reference* level. Glad to hear its properly leveled.



BrolicBeast I'm sure a low level wouldn't be too bothersome for you with the reserves you have on tap







but all jokes aside the proper levels are reassuring when gauging a, what I hope to be, reference soundtrack


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9420#post_23605442
> 
> 
> BrolicBeast I'm sure a low level wouldn't be too bothersome for you with the reserves you have on tap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but all jokes aside the proper levels are reassuring when gauging a, what I hope to be, reference soundtrack




Lol...







I hope it's a reference quality track.....it was rated very high by AVS Official Reviews, and I usually agree with Ralph's ratings. I'm looking forward to this one.


Can anyone share how bass is measured for this thread. I'd like to perform these bass measurents too.


----------



## bossobass

Based on the errant early reports of *Oblivion* lacking in level and ULF, I bumped the sub level to watch this one.


The first landing scene of the bladeless chopper had me scrambling for the remote to TURN IT DOWN!


This flick is low-end-LOADED. Full BW, balls-to-the-walls bass. IMHO, it's the bass flick of the year and, overall, rivals any Movie With Bass.


I didn't rent this one, went straight to purchase on BR, which may have some bearing on SQ as many in the past have. I don't know, but this is a must have for the collection and is chock full of demo-worthy scenes.


The sound re-recordist, Gary Rizzo, has street creed: Tron, Percy Jackson, Dark Knight and How To Train Your Dragon... need we look further.


Here's a teaser, and look for the full spread post at DB later today...


[/URL http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1151517  


FWIW, the Bosso recommendation to low-enders is RUN, don't walk.


----------



## nube

Agreed, bosso, it's really good! It leaves a little on the table compared to the top dogs, but it's a good flick with great visuals and a really good mix. Definitely a "Buy" recommendation.


----------



## steve nn

^^^ Wow that’s great to hear, I have been wondering whether to buy it or rent it.. Thanks bosso, buy it is then.


----------



## sputter1

For me it was better the second time watching it moviewise. The sound track was pretty decent and no complaints. Maybe people that post a sound review should post their subs as well.


2x HSU 15H.


----------



## KevinH

I watched it last night and enjoyed it much more on second viewing(first in theater). I too thought it had some nice moments but left some on the table to the big boys. I have dual JTR Orbit Shifters. The most stand out bass moment for me, in my system, was the slo-mo frequency sweep when his moto winch line was cut and he fell.


----------



## JWagstaff

so a bunch of graphs of oblivion show that the bass is low SPL, then bosso gets the real blu-ray and it's unreal. what were the original graphs from?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9420#post_23608344
> 
> 
> Agreed, bosso, it's really good! It leaves a little on the table compared to the top dogs, but it's a good flick with great visuals and a really good mix. Definitely a "Buy" recommendation.



That was my feeling as well as far as the bass goes. Excellent, but there are others I would put above it. Overall though a fantastic LFE/audio ride! I would go 4 or maybe 4.5 for LFE, but not a 5 for me.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9420#post_23608479
> 
> 
> I watched it last night and enjoyed it much more on second viewing(first in theater). I too thought it had some nice moments but left some on the table to the big boys. I have dual JTR Orbit Shifters. The most stand out bass moment for me, in my system, was the slo-mo frequency sweep when his moto winch line was cut and he fell.



That was a GREAT moment!







Agree with your post in general. Not up to par with the big boys overall, but still a fantastic LFE track.


----------



## wth718

I echo much of the comments here--better on second (and 3rd) viewing. Has some really nice moments, but overall not at the level of the big boys. That said, I really enjoyed it! The bass execution was outstanding and the PQ was off the charts. Add a unique premise and it's already one of my favorites to experience on my system.


----------



## Reefdvr27

I bought Oblivion yesterday, I got it in the steel case. I only watched 10 minutes of it and started to feel my eyes starting to shut, so I shut it off and I will continue later on this evening, however in that 10 minutes, I was hearing some great bass. I was a little shocked, because everyone was saying there was no bass?


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9420#post_23608736
> 
> 
> I bought Oblivion yesterday, I got it in the steel case. I only watched 10 minutes of it and started to feel eyes starting to shut, so I shut it off and I will continue later on this evening, however in that 10 minutes, I was hearing some great bass. I was a little shocked, because everyone was saying there was no bass?



I think they were getting the original graphs off of either mkv rips or foreign blu-rays.


I just bought oblivion in the steel case today too


----------



## booga24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9420#post_23608844
> 
> 
> I think they were getting the original graphs off of either mkv rips or foreign blu-rays.
> 
> 
> I just bought oblivion in the steel case today too





Tell them to stay off the torrent sites


----------



## wth718

In my experience, it's very rare that you find an MKV ripped from a blu ray that has bass response different than the original. 9 is one that comes to mind. YMMV.


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9420#post_23608914
> 
> 
> In my experience, it's very rare that you find an MKV ripped from a blu ray that has bass response different than the original. 9 is one that comes to mind. YMMV.



I rip all of my BDs to a NAS - however I use M2TS (passthrough). Never had one sound or look anything other than like its shinney disk. Like mentioned above, maybe they acquired their version via torrent.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9360#post_23597361 I am a bit surprised more here don't listen at reference. I watch all first run movies at -1 from reference and while this is certainly loud, I don't find it uncomfortable, but then again maybe I am going deaf after doing this for years now!


Whoa how far do you sit and how big is your room at 8.5 feet from the 800Diamonds, that would destroy my ears


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9420#post_23608335
> 
> 
> Based on the errant early reports of *Oblivion* lacking in level and ULF, I bumped the sub level to watch this one.
> 
> 
> The first landing scene of the bladeless chopper had me scrambling for the remote to TURN IT DOWN!
> 
> 
> This flick is low-end-LOADED. Full BW, balls-to-the-walls bass. IMHO, it's the bass flick of the year and, overall, rivals any Movie With Bass.
> 
> 
> I didn't rent this one, went straight to purchase on BR, which may have some bearing on SQ as many in the past have. I don't know, but this is a must have for the collection and is chock full of demo-worthy scenes.
> 
> 
> The sound re-recordist, Gary Rizzo, has street creed: Tron, Percy Jackson, Dark Knight and How To Train Your Dragon... need we look further.
> 
> 
> Here's a teaser, and look for the full spread post at DB later today...
> 
> 
> [/URL http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1151517
> 
> 
> FWIW, the Bosso recommendation to low-enders is RUN, don't walk.










Oh! that's just great, I mean really! I said I was saving this for Saturday night ( got it tuesday) but noooo! you have to post this? If I can't resist the temptation to watch it tonite you owe me a movie for saturday night










Thanks!


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9420#post_23608991
> 
> 
> Whoa how far do you sit and how big is your room at 8.5 feet from the 800Diamonds, that would destroy my ears



it doesn't matter where you are, how far you sit, how big your room is, what amplifier you have, or what speakers you have. REFERENCE LEVEL is at 0 dB, which gives 105 dB peaks from the speakers and 115 dB peaks from the subwoofers. It is always the same volume at the measured position (listening postiion) -1 is 1 dB below reference, -10 is 10 dB below reference. the entire point of it being reference is that it is the same SPL for EVERYONE. If it's not for you, you need to calibrate your system.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-ch/9420#post_23608516
> 
> 
> so a bunch of graphs of oblivion show that the bass is low SPL, then bosso posts the real blu-ray and it's unreal. what were the original graphs from?



I posted the full BR digital measurements and SpecLab graphs a couple of days ago on the other site, including a teaser here. I think the rips out there must have neutered the bass, as I previously mentioned.


Oblivion's good, but not insane by any means. Olympus Has Fallen & Oz are better bass mixes by all objective criteria, but worse movies.


Also, not all graphs are created equally. People can use various settings to make them appear much softer or hotter than they actually are. The actual levels as shown in SL at it's default settings make all mixes look low volume and boring. ;-)


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9240#post_23565166
> 
> 
> Oblivion was excellent. Sound design was wonderful and no harshness anywhere so I could easily listen to it at reference. Bass suited the movie well but didnt really go very low or loud.
> 
> Movie itself was better then I expected as well.
> 
> 4 solid stars.



Nailed it


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9420#post_23608335
> 
> 
> Based on the errant early reports of *Oblivion* lacking in level and ULF, I bumped the sub level to watch this one.
> 
> 
> The first landing scene of the bladeless chopper had me scrambling for the remote to TURN IT DOWN!
> 
> 
> This flick is low-end-LOADED. Full BW, balls-to-the-walls bass. IMHO, it's the bass flick of the year and, overall, rivals any Movie With Bass.
> 
> 
> I didn't rent this one, went straight to purchase on BR, which may have some bearing on SQ as many in the past have. I don't know, but this is a must have for the collection and is chock full of demo-worthy scenes.
> 
> 
> The sound re-recordist, Gary Rizzo, has street creed: Tron, Percy Jackson, Dark Knight and How To Train Your Dragon... need we look further.
> 
> 
> Here's a teaser, and look for the full spread post at DB later today...
> 
> 
> [/URL http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1151517
> 
> 
> FWIW, the Bosso recommendation to low-enders is RUN, don't walk.


Thanks for the data. Extension all the way down to 3-4Hz with a hard filter. Can't ask for better.extension than that. Glad to see some of these guys are still putting out the goods.


Although I didn't think it was quite up there with the best of the best, I was definitely surprised by the bass content based on the early comments here.


It had me wondering the same thing, "are these early comments from neutered pirate copies? Or do the commenter's systems roll off too high?", because I felt decent low end in many scenes that may or may not have included enough in the 40+Hz range for the non low-enders to feel it much.


Overall, a pretty good movie, with great visuals. Two Tom Cruise movies on the bass list now. WOTW is still better for bassheads, but I think Oblivion might be the better movie.



Max


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9420#post_23608991
> 
> 
> Whoa how far do you sit and how big is your room at 8.5 feet from the 800Diamonds, that would destroy my ears




JWagstaff's post above answers your question.


----------



## bossobass

Oblivion



http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1151905  

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1151906  

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1151907  

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1151908  

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1151909  

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1151910  

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1151911  

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1151912  

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1151913  

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1151914  

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1151915  


djbluemax,


I doubt there's any filtering @ 4 Hz. I mic the system from near the LP and that's where my system/measurement rig rolls off. If someone does corrected digital caps I'll bet the content is all the way in a few scenes.


The sound design in this movie was excellent for me. I believe more than a couple views is required to really catch and appreciate all of the unique sound effects, which are found nearly in every scene in the movie.


I've graphed quite a few flicks and every one by watching at 0dBRL and mic'ing the result at or near the main seat. Overall, I put this one up there with any of them.


In any case, here's a good chunk of the scenes with low end for your viewing pleasure...


Bosso


----------



## djbluemax1

Bosso, nice! Thanks for the graphs. Looks like there are quite a few scenes with a lot less over 50Hz than there is under 50Hz, which confirms the impressions I had while watching it.



Max


----------



## nube

bosso,


I think your settings on SL are too hot. For comparison's sake, I've highlighted the hottest part of that final explosion in your last graph that shows as 0dBfs in your pic, and graphed it direct from the disc with 0 offset in the below pic:

 


Looks to me like you're about +16 over what's on the disc. Oblivion just ain't that hot, and certainly not purples hot in every scene or anywhere close to it. Since we've briefly discussed this before on the D-B.com forums, I think it must happen through a combination of running your system hot and using too much offset.


Every one of my caps are digital direct from the disc, but I do a +9 offset to make them more viewable (not including the one in this post, which is 0 offset, exact bit-for-bit what's on the BR disc). More offset makes movies look more impressive, but kinda misrepresents what's actually on the disc, ya know?


----------



## JWagstaff

wait so are bossobass's measurements with a microphone with his subs turned up?


----------



## MKtheater

I am going out right now and buying this movie. Can you guys feel that explosion at the end? I mean really feel it? If so then it has to be louder than 20 dBs under reference. I start to feel things at 115 dBs and above. I will let you guys know later.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9420#post_23609476
> 
> 
> JWagstaff's post above answers your question.



Interesting, so you ate saying distance doesn't affect what you hear!

http://sengpielaudio.com/calculator-distance.htm


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23610856
> 
> 
> I am going out right now and buying this movie. Can you guys feel that explosion at the end? I mean really feel it? If so then it has to be louder than 20 dBs under reference. I start to feel things at 115 dBs and above. I will let you guys know later.



I could definitely feel the end explosion, but it was no WOTW/FOTP type feel.


----------



## MKtheater

FOTP hits 120-122 dBs on my meter.


WSE, distance only tells you how much power you will need.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23610966
> 
> 
> Interesting, so you ate saying distance doesn't affect what you hear!
> 
> http://sengpielaudio.com/calculator-distance.htm



no, your receiver calibrates for distance so reference is the same level.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23610966
> 
> 
> Interesting, so you ate saying distance doesn't affect what you hear!
> 
> http://sengpielaudio.com/calculator-distance.htm



What I am saying is that assuming you are calibrated to reference level and you then listen at reference level and find this hurts your ears, it is not because you are 8.5' away from whatever speakers you are using (B&W in your case) but some other reason.


What is considered too loud and painful as far as your hearing is certainly somewhat dependent on the person as well. For example, my ex had two daughters and the younger one found my normal listening level uncomfortable while the older one loved it and they would argue at times about where the volume should be (we would of course turn it down a bit so nobody was uncomfortable). Me, the ex and the older daughter would always listen at reference if the younger one was not there since we loved it at that volume and it was not uncomfortable to us. Just one example and I could give others.


Having said that, there are a number of variables that can make reference level painful to your ears and obviously you should turn it down in that case.


I assume you are calibrated and know what reference level is in your setup?


----------



## wingnut4772

Oblivion was terrific! Holy cow what a great home theater experience and I loved the movie.


HSU ULS 15 X 5


----------



## audiofan1

Oblivion has some of the most complex bass passages I've heard going at one time while being pitch perfect down to WOTW subterranean levels. Forget about the so so comments on this movie's sound track being low ( doing so will damage something) also forget about it being anything under 5 stars ( this will cause you to rent instead of buying) this is a challenging soundtrack its flat out taunt, tight , impactful and extremely immersive, The lows are atmospheric and slide in on a moments notice and slam you ! and while that is occurring, the lows are still intact and the soundtrack ( which is nice and has its own lows) is still going, this is Fidelity in its purest form.


Slap this one way up on the 5 star list, if not I'll settle for a 5.5


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23611074
> 
> 
> What I am saying is that assuming you are calibrated to reference level and you then listen at reference level and find this hurts your ears, it is not because you are 8.5' away from whatever speakers you are using (B&W in your case) but some other reason.
> 
> 
> What is considered too loud and painful as far as your hearing is certainly somewhat dependent on the person as well. For example, my ex had two daughters and the younger one found my normal listening level uncomfortable while the older one loved it and they would argue at times about where the volume should be (we would of course turn it down a bit so nobody was uncomfortable). Me, the ex and the older daughter would always listen at reference if the younger one was not there since we loved it at that volume and it was not uncomfortable to us. Just one example and I could give others.
> 
> 
> Having said that, there are a number of variables that can make reference level painful to your ears and obviously you should turn it down in that case.
> 
> 
> I assume you are calibrated and know what reference level is in your setup?



Yes my system is calibrated for me listening at reference level is too loud! Which is why the volume never goes above -20!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23611216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23611074
> 
> 
> What I am saying is that assuming you are calibrated to reference level and you then listen at reference level and find this hurts your ears, it is not because you are 8.5' away from whatever speakers you are using (B&W in your case) but some other reason.
> 
> 
> What is considered too loud and painful as far as your hearing is certainly somewhat dependent on the person as well. For example, my ex had two daughters and the younger one found my normal listening level uncomfortable while the older one loved it and they would argue at times about where the volume should be (we would of course turn it down a bit so nobody was uncomfortable). Me, the ex and the older daughter would always listen at reference if the younger one was not there since we loved it at that volume and it was not uncomfortable to us. Just one example and I could give others.
> 
> 
> Having said that, there are a number of variables that can make reference level painful to your ears and obviously you should turn it down in that case.
> 
> 
> I assume you are calibrated and know what reference level is in your setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my system is calibrated for me listening at reference level is too loud! Which is why the volume never goes above -20!
Click to expand...




A lot of receivers do not calibrate 0 dB on the receiver's master volume readout as "reference level". For my receiver, -22 dB represents calibrated "reference level". My typical "loud" volume setting is about 5 dB below "reference level" (or about -27.5 dB on the master volume).


As a further note, my old 2 channel Pioneer receiver reduced volume level by 20 dB when the mute button was activated. Listening to movies (DVD / blueray) at 20 dB below reference level is a very low listening level for movies.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23611216
> 
> 
> Yes my system is calibrated for me listening at reference level is too loud! Which is why the volume never goes above -20!



Is "0" reference level in your setup?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23610757
> 
> 
> bosso,
> 
> 
> I think your settings on SL are too hot. For comparison's sake, I've highlighted the hottest part of that final explosion in your last graph that shows as 0dBfs in your pic, and graphed it direct from the disc with 0 offset in the below pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me like you're about +16 over what's on the disc. Oblivion just ain't that hot, and certainly not purples hot in every scene or anywhere close to it. Since we've briefly discussed this before on the D-B.com forums, I think it must happen through a combination of running your system hot and using too much offset.
> 
> 
> Every one of my caps are digital direct from the disc, but I do a +9 offset to make them more viewable (not including the one in this post, which is 0 offset, exact bit-for-bit what's on the BR disc). More offset makes movies look more impressive, but kinda misrepresents what's actually on the disc, ya know?





Bosso does not calibrate his levels, so 0 dB does not represent 0 dBFS on any of his charts.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23611074
> 
> 
> What I am saying is that assuming you are calibrated to reference level and you then listen at reference level and find this hurts your ears, it is not because you are 8.5' away from whatever speakers you are using (B&W in your case) but some other reason.
> 
> 
> What is considered too loud and painful as far as your hearing is certainly somewhat dependent on the person as well. For example, my ex had two daughters and the younger one found my normal listening level uncomfortable while the older one loved it and they would argue at times about where the volume should be (we would of course turn it down a bit so nobody was uncomfortable). Me, the ex and the older daughter would always listen at reference if the younger one was not there since we loved it at that volume and it was not uncomfortable to us. Just one example and I could give others.
> 
> 
> Having said that, there are a number of variables that can make reference level painful to your ears and obviously you should turn it down in that case.
> 
> 
> I assume you are calibrated and know what reference level is in your setup?



How does room treatments and dealing with reflections and cleaning things up play into this? Perhaps some loud first reflections or a non flat eq could make it unpleasureable?


----------



## Toe

Double post


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23611261
> 
> 
> How does room treatments and dealing with reflections and cleaning things up play into this? Perhaps some loud first reflections or a non flat eq could make it unpleasureable?



Absolutely. I noticed a significant difference in my room when I added first reflection panels, bass traps, velvet (this was to kill light from my screen and I don't know what it does as far as deadening the room so this may or may not be a factor) and eq. What was once a bright more harsh type of listening environment went to a much warmer much more comfortable audio experience.


Also, moving from a low output receiver to separates and my much more powerful stand alone amp allowed me to turn the volume up more since my speakers were powered much more efficiently and the sound was noticeably cleaner at higher volume levels as a result.


Before doing all this, reference level would not have been near as pleasant in this room and I would not be surprised if my normal listening levels were -5 to -10db below ref instead of right at it. Music and concerts were/are an even more noticeable improvement over movies.




To stay on topic, has anyone seen Attack the Block and if so is this a decent LFE film? Just got this from Netflix and have not heard much about it.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23611310
> 
> 
> To stay on topic, has anyone seen Attack the Block and if so is this a decent LFE film? Just got this from Netflix and have not heard much about it.


Don't remember about the LFE but the movie wasn't half bad.


----------



## nube

You guys really need to start checking Josh Ricci's data-bass.com forums where pretty much every bass movie you've ever wondered about is digitally measured direct from the disc and scored on an objective ranking system. Just please leave all the hyperbolic exaggeration and OMG OMG OMG's stuff out of the discussion - that's what this thread is for.


----------



## wth718

^^^ the hyperbole is a bit over the top.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23611239
> 
> 
> Is "0" reference level in your setup?



Just so we are clear reference level is 85db?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23611778
> 
> 
> You guys really need to start checking Josh Ricci's data-bass.com forums where pretty much every bass movie you've ever wondered about is digitally measured direct from the disc and scored on an objective ranking system. Just please leave all the hyperbolic exaggeration and OMG OMG OMG's stuff out of the discussion - that's what this thread is for.



Nube, what are the chances of getting Hellboy 2 put through the data-bass scale by one of you guys over there? I know this track won't measure up to the big boys, but I am still curious where it would rank (3-4 range overall score would be my guess) on that system.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23611829
> 
> 
> Just so we are clear reference level is 85db?



I know its 85 going off Avia which is how I am calibrated.


----------



## JWagstaff

yea 85 dB, 105 dB peak max


sub is 95 dB, 115 dB peak max


----------



## MKtheater

You guys need to know that the movies ranked 3.5 and higher at DB will be one awesome bass movie! We needed to really know the differences of each movie and which movies are actually really recorded with deeper, louder, and more bass.


----------



## nube

Toe,


It's really maxmercy's project - he deserves a lot of credit for determining how to measure bass content objectively. He's the smart, motivated, and accomplished young man who's figured all of this out. I've lauded him plenty in the past but, really, he deserves a few beers. In fact, I'd go so far as to say that the industry could benefit from a guy like this in their stables. He hasn't stopped at merely measuring that content.


Anyway, I can try to dig out Hellboy 1 & 2 discs and get them into the data-bass, but it'll be next week (at least) before I can measure. Going backpacking up into the Sangre De Cristos for the weekend, starting in T minus 3hrs and counting...


JWagstaff,


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23611841
> 
> 
> yea 85 dB, 105 dB peak max
> 
> 
> sub is 95 dB, 115 dB peak max



Right, for the individual, discrete channels that is correct as reference levels, but not the max possible. With bass management (redirection from the other channels), 7.1 mixes can ask for up to 128dB peaks and 5.1 mixes can ask for up to 126dB peaks from your subs.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23611968
> 
> 
> Toe,
> 
> 
> It's really maxmercy's project - he deserves a lot of credit for determining how to measure bass content objectively. He's the smart, motivated, and accomplished young man who's figured all of this out. I've lauded him plenty in the past but, really, he deserves a few beers. In fact, I'd go so far as to say that the industry could benefit from a guy like this in their stables. He hasn't stopped at merely measuring that content.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I can try to dig out Hellboy 1 & 2 discs and get them into the data-bass, but it'll be next week (at least) before I can measure. Going backpacking up into the Sangre De Cristos for the weekend, starting in T minus 3hrs and counting...
> 
> 
> JWagstaff,
> 
> Right, for the individual, discrete channels that is correct as reference levels, but not the max possible. With bass management (redirection from the other channels), 7.1 mixes can ask for up to 128dB peaks and 5.1 mixes can ask for up to 126dB peaks from your subs.



Major props to Maxmercy.







Is he going to Cedia next month by chance? If so, I would love to meet him and buy him a drink. I know you and others have put a lot of time and effort into that thread as well though and just know a lot of us bass heads VERY much appreciate and have enjoyed your efforts. Thanks!


Edit: Just hit that thread for the first time in a few weeks and it looks like the movie I was asking about above (Attack the Block) has been measured.......nice! Looking forward to watching that more now.


No worries on HB2. If you find time at some point, that would be great and much appreciated. Enjoy your backpacking trip which sounds awesome. We are hiking up to Chasm Lake which sits directly below the infamous Longs Peak tom which I have done many times, but it just gets more beautiful each trip it seems!


----------



## mantaraydesign

Is the movie *Flight of the Phoenix* a good movie or is it just good for the Bass demo?


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23611841
> 
> 
> yea 85 dB, 105 dB peak max
> 
> 
> sub is 95 dB, 115 dB peak max


I thought it was 75db all around.


----------



## sputter1

Jimmy steward's was better.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23613102
> 
> 
> I thought it was 75db all around.



75 dB is usually the SPL the avr's pink noise is while calibrating. It calibrates at that level so that it doesn't blow speakers/ isn't too loud. So basically it's being calibrated at -30 dB. Same with the sub, but then the LFE channel is at +10 dB compared to the speakers.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23613094
> 
> 
> Is the movie *Flight of the Phoenix* a good movie or is it just good for the Bass demo?



I believe it's a consensus number two pick. The plane crash scene Can be argued as the best bass demo there is


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23611216
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my system is calibrated for me listening at reference level is too loud! Which is why the volume never goes above -20!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23611216
> 
> 
> 
> Just so we are clear reference level is 85db?


Exactly HOW is your system calibrated? Apparently, you're not entirely sure how a system is Reference calibrated or what it really means, based on your numerous references to the distance.


Here's a simple explanation:


THX Reference calls for 85db SPL in each satellite channel with headroom of +20db for peaks which mean a maximum SPL of 105db for each satellite channel. The .1 LFE channel has +30db of headroom for a maximum SPL of 115db. These are the SPLs AT THE LISTENING POSITION. In other words, it doesn't matter if your listening position is 6" away from the speakers or 60' away. The system is calibrated to produce those levels where the listener is seated.


Now HOW the system is calibrated to THX Reference varies. On systems with Audyssey room correction, the THX Reference level calibration is part of the automated calibration. The first measurement position is the most crucial and is placed at the MLP (Main Listening Position), usually the main centered seat equidistant from the Front Left and Right speakers). The calibration then sends out a series of full frequency sweeps (they're fast sweeps, so they sound like chirps). These Audyssey frequency sweeps were originally set using a -20db chirp (meant to produce 85db SPLs) in the early Audyssey equipped products, but after numerous customer complaints that the sweep 'chirps' were shockingly loud (most folks tended to perform the calibrations at night), Audyssey elected to decrease the sweep levels to -30db chirps which are meant to produce a 75db SPL at the MLP.


The Audyssey microphone measures these sweeps at the MLP and uses the measured SPL to set the trims/gains, i.e. if the mic measures the Right Front speaker at 83db at the MLP, it would set that speaker's trim to -8db. If it measured the Center Channel at 72db at the MLP, it would set THAT speaker's trims to +3db.


For folks NOT using an automated room EQ/calibration, you have to manually calibrate the levels yourself. In order to do this, you either

a) use the avr's internal test tones (check the manual or call up the manufacturer to confirm what SPL the test tones are emitted at, i.e. a -30db test tone means you measure the test tone at the MLP with an SPL meter and adjust the trims so you get 75db at the MLP)

OR

b) use a test disc with calibrated tones at -20db (SPL levels should be adjusted to produce 85db at the MLP) or -30db (should be adjusted to produce 75db at the MLP). When using this method, you need to double check and confirm that the test disc is properly calibrated for the specific levels (some discs don't have calibrated level signals/tones).


Yes, the further you sit from a sound source, the lower the SPL will be comparatively, but that is the whole point of THX Reference level calibration. To normalize the SPL across varying setups in varying rooms.


Let me explain in further detail if you still don't understand:

Take the B&W 800d speakers. They have a 90db/w/m sensitivity. Typically, without room reinforcement (i.e. reflections), you can expect a 6db decrease in SPL for every doubling of distance.


So with this speaker, just for the ease of mathematics, let's take a listener distance of 4m (13.2 feet). At a distance of 1 meter, with 1 watt of power, the speaker is producing 90db SPLs. Double that distance to 2m and you only get 84db, double it again to 4m and you're now down to 78db. To be able to hit 105db at the 4m distance, you need to increase the SPLs by 27db. As a rule of thumb, it takes approximately double the power for each 3db increase, approximately 10X the power for a 10db increase. To hit 105db at 4m, a 90db/w/m speaker needs ~512 watts, and will be producing 117db at 1m. If you include the +3db amplifier headroom to ensure that the amp is not running into distortion, you need an amp capable of just over 1000 watt output.


Now, if for whatever reason, you elected to place these on either side of your seat so they were 6" from your ears, and you then properly calibrated them to THX Reference levels, they would STILL produce maximum peaks of 105db to your ears. The difference is that it only takes 1 watt of power to produce 105db at that distance (0.15m).


So for the last time, the speakers you're using and the distance you are away from them have NO BEARING WHATSOEVER if the system is properly calibrated to THX Reference.


As an aside, from looking at the above power calculations, you can see that it's impossible to use medium sensitivity speakers like these in commercial theaters where average seating distances in the middle of the theater would be maybe 60'/18m away. Those speakers would blow up if you tried to put the 10,000+ watts through them required to hit 105db that far away (not counting the +3db headroom which would mean 20,000+ watts). This is why commercial speakers have very high sensitivity. A 105db/w/m speaker would only need 324 watts at that distance, and 648 watts to include 3 db of headroom. Increase the speaker sensitivity to 110db and you only need 102 watts (204 watts with 3db of headroom).



Max


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613167
> 
> 
> I believe it's a consensus number two pick. The plane crash scene Can be argued as the best bass demo there is



Thanks!


So the movie itself not so good but excellent for bass demo.


----------



## JWagstaff

"THX Reference calls for 85db SPL in each satellite channel with headroom of +30db for peaks which mean a maximum SPL of 105db for each satellite channel. The .1 LFE channel has 40db of headroom for a maximum SPL of 115db. These are the SPLs AT THE LISTENING POSITION. In other words, it doesn't matter if your listening position is 6" away from the speakers or 60' away. The system is calibrated to produce those levels where the listener is seated."


it's 20 dB and 30 dB for peaks I think, not 30 dB and 40 dB. The next paragraph you also say the -30 dB chirp is 85 dB, but I think you meant 75 dB?


Good explanation though.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613189
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> So the movie itself not so good but excellent for bass demo.



I liked the movie. You should still watch the movie at least once  It's not great, but it's not BAD.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23611232
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of receivers do not calibrate 0 dB on the receiver's master volume readout as "reference level". For my receiver, -22 dB represents calibrated "reference level". My typical "loud" volume setting is about 5 dB below "reference level" (or about -27.5 dB on the master volume).
> 
> 
> As a further note, my old 2 channel Pioneer receiver reduced volume level by 20 dB when the mute button was activated. Listening to movies (DVD / blueray) at 20 dB below reference level is a very low listening level for movies.


What receivers are these that don't use '0' as Reference level? That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard from a manufacturer. The whole purpose of the Relative volume level setting is to indicate 'Relative to THX Reference' (i.e. -15db means you are listening at 15db lower than THX Reference), not 'Relative-to-Uncle-John's-25-year-old-system-that-was-calibrated-who-knows-when' or some other completely arbitrary figure. That's what the Absolute volume setting is for. For folks who don't want/understand a reference to Reference.


The purpose of the Relative MV setting in avr's is to provide that relative level compared to THX reference and to standardize it across setups across varying rooms, i.e if everyone has a properly calibrated setup, you know what they mean when they say -15db or -5db etc. When FilmMixer says that -5db sounds closest to what he hears on the Todd AO mixing stage and '0' sounds louder, another user with a properly calibrated setup can try that setting and see how it sounds to them, knowing that comparing the SPLs in properly calibrated (and capable) setups will sound very similar.



Max


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613202
> 
> 
> "THX Reference calls for 85db SPL in each satellite channel with headroom of +30db for peaks which mean a maximum SPL of 105db for each satellite channel. The .1 LFE channel has 40db of headroom for a maximum SPL of 115db. These are the SPLs AT THE LISTENING POSITION. In other words, it doesn't matter if your listening position is 6" away from the speakers or 60' away. The system is calibrated to produce those levels where the listener is seated."
> 
> 
> it's 20 dB and 30 dB for peaks I think, not 30 dB and 40 dB. The next paragraph you also say the -30 dB chirp is 85 dB, but I think you meant 75 dB?
> 
> 
> Good explanation though.


I noticed that when I read the post and ninja edited. Evidently not quick enough LOL


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613208
> 
> 
> I liked the movie. You should still watch the movie at least once  It's not great, but it's not BAD.




I will try to rent it this weekend and see if I like it.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613189
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> So the movie itself not so good but excellent for bass demo.



It's not a terrible movie. It certainly has some entertainment value.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613262
> 
> 
> I will try to rent it this weekend and see if I like it.



you can buy it used like new from amazon for around 5.00 shipped...not even worth the gas to go out and rent at that price.


----------



## eNoize

Thanks to MACCA350 for recommending _Zambezia_, which just released here in the States as _Adventures in Zambezia_ this week. Average but entertaining family animated flick with clean, beautiful ULF spread throughout.

 


Here it is at the 00:29:50 mark when The Hurricanes are first introduced and they do an amazing flyby.


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613275
> 
> 
> you can buy it used like new from amazon for around 5.00 shipped...not even worth the gas to go out and rent at that price.





FOR $5 INCLUDDING SHIPPING!!!


 




LOL!!


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613233
> 
> 
> I noticed that when I read the post and ninja edited. Evidently not quick enough LOL



So basically I'm faster than a ninja


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23610757
> 
> 
> bosso,
> 
> 
> I think your settings on SL are too hot. For comparison's sake, I've highlighted the hottest part of that final explosion in your last graph that shows as 0dBfs in your pic, and graphed it direct from the disc with 0 offset in the below pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me like you're about +16 over what's on the disc. Oblivion just ain't that hot, and certainly not purples hot in every scene or anywhere close to it. Since we've briefly discussed this before on the D-B.com forums, I think it must happen through a combination of running your system hot and using too much offset.
> 
> 
> Every one of my caps are digital direct from the disc, but I do a +9 offset to make them more viewable (not including the one in this post, which is 0 offset, exact bit-for-bit what's on the BR disc). More offset makes movies look more impressive, but kinda misrepresents what's actually on the disc, ya know?



Calibrating SL is a very complex procedure and no one has accurately done it yet to my knowledge.


Looking at your graph, notice you're at 52% on the amplitude graph to the right of the waterfall from 0-120 Hz. When accurately calibrated, that's somewhere between -2 & -3dBFS. Your offset on the waterfall, however, is closer to -15dBFS.


Just because your offset is at zero doesn't mean you are calibrated.


Put as simply as I can say it, there ain't no way the final explosion in O is -15dBFS.


My subs were hot because "someone" said the levels for this movie were low and needed to be bumped.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23610797
> 
> 
> wait so are bossobass's measurements with a microphone with his subs turned up?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23611242
> 
> 
> Bosso does not calibrate his levels, so 0 dB does not represent 0 dBFS on any of his charts.



Yes, all of my SL caps are done by placing a mic at (or near) the LP while I watch the movie. My mic is flat to 2 Hz, the interface is flat to 4 Hz and the SC is irrelevant because it has a digital input from the interface.


Actually, most of my SL caps are calibrated more accurately than most of the posted so-called digital caps. The differences are a) my FR is not ruler flat. Say the primary frequency in a particular effect is 20 Hz and my FR where the mic is sitting is +5dB at 20 Hz, then obviously, the cap will reflect that. And b) sometimes I bump the SW trim. In the cases where I have the sub trim calibrated properly, the caps are pretty darned accurate, save for the +/- 4dB FR.

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1152065  


Another thing to consider is the disc itself. Here's Thor on a rented DVD version with the subs bumped because the low end was very anemic. Then, without changing the playback levels at all, I put in the BR version and found it to be +10dB higher in level:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1152067  


The bottom line here is that I judge Oblivions levels against dozens of Movies With Bass played at ref level in my system. I ran this movie with the subs bumped about +6dB. I can redo the caps if it makes anyone happy, but that won't negate the fact that this ST is up there with all but a tiny handful of other movies and then only because that small handful has some bursts in the BW below 10 Hz that are several dB higher than those found in O.


Oblivion is Gangnamstyle. Your system or playback levels or calibration or FR or any number of other variables may lead you to think otherwise, as it is with most any movie ST through a myriad of systems and personal preferences.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23611830
> 
> 
> Nube, what are the chances of getting Hellboy 2 put through the data-bass scale by one of you guys over there? I know this track won't measure up to the big boys, but I am still curious where it would rank (3-4 range overall score would be my guess) on that system.



Hellboy II - Chapter 19 - yes...it might be a 3-4 range overall, closer to 3...


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613307
> 
> 
> So basically I'm faster than a ninja


Maybe this ninja...


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23611232
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of receivers do not calibrate 0 dB on the receiver's master volume readout as "reference level". For my receiver, -22 dB represents calibrated "reference level". My typical "loud" volume setting is about 5 dB below "reference level" (or about -27.5 dB on the master volume).
> 
> 
> As a further note, my old 2 channel Pioneer receiver reduced volume level by 20 dB when the mute button was activated. Listening to movies (DVD / blueray) at 20 dB below reference level is a very low listening level for movies.
> 
> 
> 
> What receivers are these that don't use '0' as Reference level? That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard from a manufacturer. The whole purpose of the Relative volume level setting is to indicate 'Relative to THX Reference' (i.e. -15db means you are listening at 15db lower than THX Reference), not 'Relative-to-Uncle-John's-25-year-old-system-that-was-calibrated-who-knows-when' or some other completely arbitrary figure. That's what the Absolute volume setting is for. For folks who don't want/understand a reference to Reference.
> 
> 
> The purpose of the Relative MV setting in avr's is to provide that relative level compared to THX reference and to standardize it across setups across varying rooms, i.e if everyone has a properly calibrated setup, you know what they mean when they say -15db or -5db etc. When FilmMixer says that -5db sounds closest to what he hears on the Todd AO mixing stage and '0' sounds louder, another user with a properly calibrated setup can try that setting and see how it sounds to them, knowing that comparing the SPLs in properly calibrated (and capable) setups will sound very similar.
> 
> 
> 
> Max
Click to expand...




You are talking about a current THX receiver. Kind of a big assumption that EVERYONE uses a current THX rated receiver that uses the THX spec for the master volume control. In addition, THX uses a different spec for THX "Reference Level" that Dolby and DTS so reliable comparisons between various THX units and non THX units is not possible.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23610757
> 
> 
> bosso,
> 
> 
> I think your settings on SL are too hot. For comparison's sake, I've highlighted the hottest part of that final explosion in your last graph that shows as 0dBfs in your pic, and graphed it direct from the disc with 0 offset in the below pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me like you're about +16 over what's on the disc. Oblivion just ain't that hot, and certainly not purples hot in every scene or anywhere close to it. Since we've briefly discussed this before on the D-B.com forums, I think it must happen through a combination of running your system hot and using too much offset.
> 
> 
> Every one of my caps are digital direct from the disc, but I do a +9 offset to make them more viewable (not including the one in this post, which is 0 offset, exact bit-for-bit what's on the BR disc). More offset makes movies look more impressive, but kinda misrepresents what's actually on the disc, ya know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calibrating SL is a very complex procedure and no one has accurately done it yet to my knowledge.
> 
> 
> Looking at your graph, notice you're at 52% on the amplitude graph to the right of the waterfall from 0-120 Hz. When accurately calibrated, that's somewhere between -2 & -3dBFS. Your offset on the waterfall, however, is closer to -15dBFS.
> 
> 
> Just because your offset is at zero doesn't mean you are calibrated.
> 
> 
> Put as simply as I can say it, there ain't no way the final explosion in O is -15dBFS.
> 
> 
> My subs were hot because "someone" said the levels for this movie were low and needed to be bumped.
Click to expand...




Calibration of SL for dB FS is a very simple procedure. However, you are limited to a single audio channel (or 2 for stereo SL) for a digital direct capture. For a microphone pickup source, you are limited to playback of only 1 single audio channel. Otherwise, calibration in dB FS is impossible.


It is impossible to calibrate in dBFS for the subwoofer output channel with LFE plus up to 7 channels of redirected bass. Same goes for multi-channel microphone pickup source material.


The amplitude graph on the right hand side of SL is not calibrated in dB FS.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23610797
> 
> 
> wait so are bossobass's measurements with a microphone with his subs turned up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9450#post_23611242
> 
> 
> Bosso does not calibrate his levels, so 0 dB does not represent 0 dBFS on any of his charts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, all of my SL caps are done by placing a mic at (or near) the LP while I watch the movie. My mic is flat to 2 Hz, the interface is flat to 4 Hz and the SC is irrelevant because it has a digital input from the interface.
> 
> 
> Actually, most of my SL caps are calibrated more accurately than most of the posted so-called digital caps. The differences are a) my FR is not ruler flat. Say the primary frequency in a particular effect is 20 Hz and my FR where the mic is sitting is +5dB at 20 Hz, then obviously, the cap will reflect that. And b) sometimes I bump the SW trim. In the cases where I have the sub trim calibrated properly, the caps are pretty darned accurate, save for the +/- 4dB FR.
Click to expand...




Your use of the term "calibrated" is different than my use of the term calibrated as far as SL is concerned. A test sine wave anywhere in the entire audio range that was recorded at the "reference level" of -20 dB FS will be displayed at a level of -20 dB FS on the upper spectrogram of SL as well as in the SL waterfall when SL is calibrated properly.


As per the usual disclaimer, the accurate dB FS calibration only applies when SL is used with a single audio channel as a source.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amplitude graph on the right hand side of SL is not calibrated in dB FS.



Sure it is. % is easily convertible to dB.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Anyone compare the True HD vs the DTS sound track on Oblivion? I switched over to the True HD soundtrack 3/4's of the way through and it sound allot bolded, however I am having a problem playing it because it is stuttering? I am hoping it is a firmware upgrade on my Oppp 103???


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613824
> 
> 
> Anyone compare the True HD vs the DTS sound track on Oblivion? I switched over to the True HD soundtrack 3/4's of the way through and it sound allot bolded, however I am having a problem playing it because it is stuttering? I am hoping it is a firmware upgrade on my Oppp 103???



That is a known issue on the 103 and Ralph mentioned it in his review as well. Oppo is aware of the problem, but not sure when a FW will hit for it.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amplitude graph on the right hand side of SL is not calibrated in dB FS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. % is easily convertible to dB.
Click to expand...




it is not easy and accurate to convert the amplitude % scale to dBFS unless you use only a single audio channel on a DVD/Bluray/CD for your source. Most people show a combined LFE plus redirected bass waterfall, and that is not calibrated in dB FS.


You can convert % to dB for mulit-channel source material, but that is not an accurate representation of dBFS levels that are recorded on a disk. The subwoofer output is not encoded in dBFS on a DVD / bluray. The subwoofer output is an analog output on a receiver (or whatever you use that day).


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613151
> 
> 
> 75 dB is usually the SPL the avr's pink noise is while calibrating. It calibrates at that level so that it doesn't blow speakers/ isn't too loud. So basically it's being calibrated at -30 dB. Same with the sub, but then the LFE channel is at +10 dB compared to the speakers.


 http://www.acousticfrontiers.com/home-theater-blog/2013/3/14/thx-reference-level Something I came across online.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Yeah, Oblivion's pretty sweet - saw the rental DVD last night. Not a five star, but I could tell the tapped horns were running full bandwidth on that movie. Not sure it's a must buy for me, though.


----------



## basshead81

Watched Oblivion lastnight and I must say it was a pretty good flick...plenty a bass and the movie itself was decent.


----------



## steve nn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23614886
> 
> 
> Yeah, Oblivion's pretty sweet - saw the rental DVD last night. Not a five star, but I could tell the tapped horns were running full bandwidth on that movie. Not sure it's a must buy for me, though.



^^ Yeah I wish I would have rented it first instead of buying. It did come in b-ray and reg DVD though. Anyway while I thought the bass was good and plenty of it, it did not seem to me that there was not a lot of variety or flavor of bass going on. I don’t see me wanting to see it over again.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613167
> 
> 
> I believe it's a consensus number two pick. The plane crash scene Can be argued as the best bass demo there is


Later in the evening at the past NE GTG in April, we set my JTR Noesis 212's back up with some more juice from a EP4000 paired with dual JTR S2's and ran demos's. One of the Demo's was FOTP and it was just sick. One of the others was Irene and IMO, the Irene demo gets my nod as best demo!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613848
> 
> 
> That is a known issue on the 103 and Ralph mentioned it in his review as well. Oppo is aware of the problem, but not sure when a FW will hit for it.


Thanks, I went in and read the review and indeed, he mentioned it. He sent a message to oppp and I did also.


----------



## MKtheater

Man, this is why audio is so subjective, I would use FOTP plane crash over BHD anyday for a demo. WOTW too!


----------



## steve nn




> Quote:
> Man, this is why audio is so subjective



+1 totally


----------



## jlpowell84

  


This is my movie experience for awhile. Actually sounds really good with the headphones. They have more than average bass for heaphones plus I can turn it up on the little FIO amp!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23615631
> 
> 
> Man, this is why audio is so subjective, I would use FOTP plane crash over BHD anyday for a demo. WOTW too!



That FOTP scene is intense! Of course I have only experienced it with one HSU VTF 15H with 7.1. It is quite the surround experience as well with everything flying around. Especially when the plane comes RIPPING through the room. I bet the 212 Noesis are amazing for that. My DT speakers were good as it was. But the HSU sub I had running 6db hot on this scene. I tried it in max extension and max output mode. I can't wait until I have Seaton or JTR subs for this scene!


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23615631
> 
> 
> Man, this is why audio is so subjective, I would use FOTP plane crash over BHD anyday for a demo. WOTW too!


Honestly, it is not even worth the debate. If you are doing a demo, all three mentioned would be played. I know I have played them all over and over and over and over and over and over


----------



## MKtheater

Except that WOTW and FOTP are true 5 star movies.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613860
> 
> 
> it is not easy and accurate to convert the amplitude % scale to dBFS unless you use only a single audio channel on a DVD/Bluray/CD for your source. Most people show a combined LFE plus redirected bass waterfall, and that is not calibrated in dB FS.
> 
> 
> You can convert % to dB for mulit-channel source material, but that is not an accurate representation of dBFS levels that are recorded on a disk. The subwoofer output is not encoded in dBFS on a DVD / bluray. The subwoofer output is an analog output on a receiver (or whatever you use that day).



The Amplitude Calibration is indeed possible and highly accurate when you input the correctly measured Input Voltage For Maximum ADC Value number, per the SL manual.


As I've said, no one has accurately calibrated the Amplitude Graph, including yourself. That is reflected in all of the graphs posted to date. It's largely irrelevant for the purpose of this thread. I only brought it up because a poster errantly suggested his graph is accurate while mine is 16dB off.


I only use a single channel.










I don't use the SW output.










You certainly can convert % to dB and it is mathematically precise. It may not be easy for you, but that, like every post you direct at me, is irrelevant.










Calibrating my system to reference level is simple and very accurate, save for the nonlinearity of the FR at the LP. The measurement system is accurate. The interface converts the measurement to digits accurately. My SL settings are optimized for the BW of interest (0-120 Hz).


To correct you, configuring the settings in SL, in my case, to accurately portray the input from my lab grade mic/mic pre/mic PS/interface, for the BW of interest, is certainly more accurate than the majority of posted waterfall graphs in this thread, especially yours.


And yes, we have a different understanding of what accurate SL calibration entails regarding 0-120 Hz waterfall graphing of Movies With Bass, as I've been over this many times with you and as the huge difference in my graphs vs yours clearly shows. Why you insist on rehashing this (a negative thing) instead of posting graphs of scenes from Movies With Bass (a positive thing) is anyone's guess.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23616602
> 
> 
> Except that WOTW and FOTP are true 5 star movies.



C'mon, James... you aren't actually putting FOTP in the same class with WOTW are you?


FOTP has 1 scene and with nothing under 20 Hz. In fact, save for one blip below 30 Hz, there's practically nothing below 30 Hz in that movie.


Plane crash scene vs plane crash scene = no contest:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1152261  

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1152262


----------



## Brian Fineberg

IMHO oblivion is a true 5 star movie. And the graphs back it up over at d-b


One of if not the best sounding and looking BD I have ever seen!!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23616873
> 
> 
> IMHO oblivion is a true 5 star movie. And the graphs back it up over at d-b
> 
> 
> One of if not the best sounding and looking BD I have ever seen!!



Yup!


----------



## MKtheater

To me nothing compares to WOTWs, it has everything a movie could ask for as bass is concerned. I use it and LOTR all the time for different reasons. I love the effect of the plane roll in FOTP and why I use it, I have never seen the movie! In LOTR:FOTR when the Balrog falls there is a shutter effect that is so cool. I don't know how low that is but Madaeel actually had me pause the scene and asked what the hell was that? That sealed the deal on a multiple sealed system for him! Just little things like that I never felt with my ported or horn systems.


I don't know why people think setting levels is hard in SL because once you calibrate it using a known disc with say a 0 dBFs signal at 10hz and your graph shows the exact same level you are there(with the settings at reference of course). I messed mine up because I calibrate at 3hz and I was down maybe 10-15 dBs so it made my graphs hot but only accurate at 3 hz. Of course I need to calibrate at where it is flat in response before the rolloff which I have to investigate once the new build is complete.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23616873
> 
> 
> IMHO oblivion is a true 5 star movie. And the graphs back it up over at d-b
> 
> 
> One of if not the best sounding and looking BD I have ever seen!!



Looks like it will ultimately get a 4.5 at db assuming execution gets voted a 5 which you would have to think it will since it certainly deserves it. 4.5 (definitely not a 5 in my book) overall feels right to me and as great as it is, I would definitely put some others above it for an overall LFE experience such as TIH, WOTW and Battle LA to name a few.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23617050
> 
> 
> Looks like it will ultimately get a 4.5 at db assuming execution gets voted a 5 which you would have to think it will since it certainly deserves it. 4.5 (definitely not a 5 in my book) overall feels right to me and as great as it is, I would definitely put some others above it for an overall LFE experience such as TIH, WOTW and Battle LA to name a few.



What seals it for me is the overall dynamic range in the bass and sound track itself, in Oblivion the bass in this one is very complex and while I'm not saying there are not some other mixes out there that aren't , I was able to hear the low bass in the music score, upper and mid bass effects from bullets and the impact and jolts going on in the scene and lastly the ULF( which is down there) content and discernible and very clean. This occurred often in the movie which gave it a great momentum and energy throughout much like the final fight scene in "Tron" This will indeed be a good one for placing subs for movie playback .


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23616701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613860
> 
> 
> it is not easy and accurate to convert the amplitude % scale to dBFS unless you use only a single audio channel on a DVD/Bluray/CD for your source. Most people show a combined LFE plus redirected bass waterfall, and that is not calibrated in dB FS.
> 
> 
> You can convert % to dB for mulit-channel source material, but that is not an accurate representation of dBFS levels that are recorded on a disk. The subwoofer output is not encoded in dBFS on a DVD / bluray. The subwoofer output is an analog output on a receiver (or whatever you use that day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Amplitude Calibration is indeed possible and highly accurate when you input the correctly measured Input Voltage For Maximum ADC Value number, per the SL manual.
> 
> 
> As I've said, no one has accurately calibrated the Amplitude Graph, including yourself. That is reflected in all of the graphs posted to date. It's largely irrelevant for the purpose of this thread. I only brought it up because a poster errantly suggested his graph is accurate while mine is 16dB off.
> 
> 
> I only use a single channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use the SW output.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly can convert % to dB and it is mathematically precise. It may not be easy for you, but that, like every post you direct at me, is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calibrating my system to reference level is simple and very accurate, save for the nonlinearity of the FR at the LP. The measurement system is accurate. The interface converts the measurement to digits accurately. My SL settings are optimized for the BW of interest (0-120 Hz).
> 
> 
> To correct you, configuring the settings in SL, in my case, to accurately portray the input from my lab grade mic/mic pre/mic PS/interface, for the BW of interest, is certainly more accurate than the majority of posted waterfall graphs in this thread, especially yours.
> 
> 
> And yes, we have a different understanding of what accurate SL calibration entails regarding 0-120 Hz waterfall graphing of Movies With Bass, as I've been over this many times with you and as the huge difference in my graphs vs yours clearly shows. Why you insist on rehashing this (a negative thing) instead of posting graphs of scenes from Movies With Bass (a positive thing) is anyone's guess.
Click to expand...






The SL amplitude graph displays the level that is present in the ADC of the soundcard or other interface unit that is being used by SL. That audio interface ADC level only equates to single channel levels encoded on a DVD/bluray/cd if and when you evaluate single audio channels of source material and if you take dialnorm into account (depending on the DD/DTS decoder being used).


The subwoofer channel is not encoded on a DVD/bluray/cd and is what most people use to generate their waterfalls. You can not get accurate dBFS levels on the subwoofer channels (LFE added to redirected bass) because the subwoofer channel does not exist on a DVD/bluray/cd. The subwoofer signal is a composite signal that is generated by adding signals together when bass management is used.. Sure, the amplitude graph still show the level being sent to the ADC of the audio interface (souncard or whatever), but you have no idea of what the dBFS levels that are encoded on the disk.


You represent that you use only a single channel from your source material (DVD/bluray/cd) , yet you also claim that your waterfall displays all the bass information that exists on the disk via bass management. You know that I am not talking about using a single channel on the SL program.


When I use SL for evauation of single channels of source material (AKA right channel alone, left front channel alone etc), my waterfalls are indeed calibrated. A sine wave test tone at any frequency is displayed at the proper dBFS level when I calibrate SL. As I said, this calibration only applies to a single channel being measured from source material (AKA right channel alone, left front channel alone. LFE channel alone, etc.). SL does allow you to measure two channels at the same time, so the calibration does still hold for evaluating two channels of source material with one each on individual SL channels.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23617175
> 
> 
> What seals it for me is the overall dynamic range in the bass and sound track itself, in Oblivion the bass in this one is very complex and while I'm not saying there are not some other mixes out there that aren't , I was able to hear the low bass in the music score, upper and mid bass effects from bullets and the impact and jolts going on in the scene and lastly the ULF( which is down there) content and discernible and very clean. This occurred often in the movie which gave it a great momentum and energy throughout much like the final fight scene in "Tron" This will indeed be a good one for placing subs for movie playback .



I hear ya and I got all that as well. I would personally put Tron above this one as well for LFE, but technically Oblivion would get the nod overall since it does not clip like Tron. Dont get me wrong as I thought Oblivion was excellent, it is just not a 5 star overall LFE experience for me but a solid 4.5 which is obviously still fantastic. There is nothing in Oblivion that would get demo nods for me over the final battle in Battle LA, the Hulk/Abomination battle in TIH, the pod emergence in WOTW, etc.....Just my opinion though and I certainly respect yours and everyone else's.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23617015
> 
> 
> To me nothing compares to WOTWs, it has everything a movie could ask for as bass is concerned. I use it and LOTR all the time for different reasons. I love the effect of the plane roll in FOTP and why I use it, I have never seen the movie! In LOTR:FOTR when the Balrog falls there is a shutter effect that is so cool. I don't know how low that is but Madaeel actually had me pause the scene and asked what the hell was that? That sealed the deal on a multiple sealed system for him! Just little things like that I never felt with my ported or horn systems.
> 
> *I don't know why people think setting levels is hard in SL because once you calibrate it using a known disc with say a 0 dBFs signal at 10hz and your graph shows the exact same level you are there(with the settings at reference of course).* I messed mine up because I calibrate at 3hz and I was down maybe 10-15 dBs so it made my graphs hot but only accurate at 3 hz. Of course I need to calibrate at where it is flat in response before the rolloff which I have to investigate once the new build is complete.





Yes, calibration holds for single channel source material. A test tone is a single channel source. A reference level source of -20 dBFS is fine to use. I spot check at 1 kHz, in the 300Hz area and somewhere in the normal subwoofer range. Calibrating only for a 10 Hz signal is a terrible idea for a lot of reasons.


You will find that your single channel source dBFS calibration is useless if you add signals together from multiple channels.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23617194
> 
> 
> I hear ya and I got all that as well. I would personally put Tron above this one as well for LFE, but technically Oblivion would get the nod overall since it does not clip like Tron. Dont get me wrong as I thought Oblivion was excellent, it is just not a 5 star overall LFE experience for me but a solid 4.5 which is obviously still fantastic. There is nothing in Oblivion that would get demo nods for me over the final battle in Battle LA, the Hulk/Abomination battle in TIH, the pod emergence in WOTW, etc.....Just my opinion though and I certainly respect yours and everyone else's.



Indeed










The year is still young and some heavy hitters still remain in wait.


----------



## BrianAbington

Went and saw Elysium tonight. There's not a ton of ULF material in this movie but there's one scene involving a ship taking off then some "explosive rounds" shortly there after that was quite incredible.


I'm new to this forum so I'm gonna make a short list of movies that really gave me some serious wow factor in my home.


Prometheus (the ship landing on the planet. My goal is for my eventual home theater to replicate what I felt in the IMAX)

Black Hawk Down (you know why)

Star Trek 6: The undiscovered country (Praxis explosion, & direct torpedo hit that cuts through the dining hall late in the movie) Not a ton of ULF content but what is there is very hard hitting and really dares your full system to not distort.

The Dark Knight (that helicopter thing has such a unique sound to it and covers a very wide frequency range)

Total Recall (Opening scene that's telling you what the hells going on has a huge bass drop in it. Action sequences have ton of bass but sooooo much going on at once that it can be hard to make it all sound cohesive)

Jurassic Park Blu Ray remaster (any scene with dinosaurs walking)


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23617233
> 
> 
> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The year is still young and some heavy hitters still remain in wait.


yes! Like Pacific Rim.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23616873
> 
> 
> IMHO oblivion is a true 5 star movie. And the graphs back it up over at d-b
> 
> 
> One of if not the best sounding and looking BD I have ever seen!!


I will have to rewatch it alone above ref. I watched it with my wife and you know how that goes, probably -10 if I was lucky. I really did not get a 5 star feel from it. 3 1/2 maybe 4, but again I have to rewatch it. I would prefer to watch it on the True HD 5.1 track, but that is not going to happen due to the problem with the soundtrack on the oppo.


We are on our way to go see Percy Jackson Sea of Monsters 3D. Hopefully this one tops the Lighting Thief in LFE.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23617197
> 
> 
> Yes, calibration holds for single channel source material. A test tone is a single channel source. A reference level source of -20 dBFS is fine to use. I spot check at 1 kHz, in the 300Hz area and somewhere in the normal subwoofer range. Calibrating only for a 10 Hz signal is a terrible idea for a lot of reasons.
> 
> 
> You will find that your single channel source dBFS calibration is useless if you add signals together from multiple channels.



What you seem to be trying to say is the equivalent to saying you shouldn't bother calibrating your subwoofer channel because the summed bass being redirected to that channel can yield a much higher output than 115dB.


----------



## bossobass

Nube,


Here's the SL cap I originally posted and:


I calibrated the sub level and redid the cap with the system not running hot. It's a new system and hasn't been properly tweaked for distance/cross/placement and I don't use post smoothing EQ. Theres a dip centered at 68 Hz and it obviously shows up in the graph, but the center frequency is within 1dB of flat in this scene.


The OA FR shows that the subs aren't hot, the scene was mic'd at RL and, although there may be a minor level discrepancy, this graphs OA level is +/- 3dB. After leveling the subs vs running them hot, the scene still exceeds 115dB at the LP. The diff is 6dB, not 16dB.


MKT... LMK what you clock for this and the bladeless chopper landing in Ch 2, uncorrected at your LP at ref level and note how hot you're running the subs, if any...

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1152367


----------



## mantaraydesign

I am not understanding the graphs you guys are showing me. So is the PINK color on the graph shows the Lowest bass like below 20Hz?


For the movie *War of the Worlds*, how low does that movie really produce in the lowest bass? Is it like *11Hz* or lower?


----------



## ozar

Just posting to say I'm in agreement with others above that Oblivion belongs somewhere in the 4.5 to 5.0 stars category.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23618163
> 
> 
> I am not understanding the graphs you guys are showing me. So is the PINK color on the graph shows the Lowest bass like below 20Hz?
> 
> 
> For the movie *War of the Worlds*, how low does that movie really produce in the lowest bass? Is it like *11Hz* or lower?



I believe 5hz is what it goes to. But the pros will chime in soon


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23618224
> 
> 
> I believe 5hz is what it goes to. But the pros will chime in soon



WOW


Are you serious!!


How many subwoofers out there can really produce at 5Hz? Probably none.


It would be nice if someone can put how low the bass is for each movie on the first page. Especially all the movies with the 5 stars bass. Also, anyone update the movie listing on the first page?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23618242
> 
> 
> WOW
> 
> 
> Are you serious!!
> 
> 
> How many subwoofers out there can really produce at 5Hz? Probably none.
> 
> 
> It would be nice if someone can put how low the bass is for each movie on the first page. Especially all the movies with the 5 stars bass. Also, anyone update the movie listing on the first page?



There are some who claim they can with loads of sealed subs. MKtheater comes to mind. I believe he can play above 120db at 7hz, or more possibly. Some on here have some serious setups! Popa lock with 16 18inch woofers and his famous Irene video of the chopper blades at 6hz I think shaking his house. Many more too


Note: these are just guesses on your two systems from my interaction here on AVS


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23618242
> 
> 
> WOW
> 
> 
> Are you serious!!
> 
> 
> How many subwoofers out there can really produce at 5Hz? Probably none.
> 
> 
> It would be nice if someone can put how low the bass is for each movie on the first page. Especially all the movies with the 5 stars bass. Also, anyone update the movie listing on the first page?



Any sealed sub bigger than 12" can do 5 hz. Two 18" sealed subs in a relatively small room will do 5hz content fairly well.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23617657
> 
> 
> I will have to rewatch it alone above ref. I watched it with my wife and you know how that goes, probably -10 if I was lucky. I really did not get a 5 star feel from it. 3 1/2 maybe 4, but again I have to rewatch it. I would prefer to watch it on the True HD 5.1 track, but that is not going to happen due to the problem with the soundtrack on the oppo.
> 
> 
> We are on our way to go see Percy Jackson Sea of Monsters 3D. Hopefully this one tops the Lighting Thief in LFE.


Let us know!


----------



## Oliver Deplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23618163
> 
> 
> I am not understanding the graphs you guys are showing me. So is the PINK color on the graph shows the Lowest bass like below 20Hz?
> 
> 
> For the movie *War of the Worlds*, how low does that movie really produce in the lowest bass? Is it like *11Hz* or lower?



The colour indicates the SPL (pink is very loud), the frequency is displayed numerically along the top edge and the height of the blobs indicate their relative duration.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23618163
> 
> 
> For the movie *War of the Worlds*, how low does that movie really produce in the lowest bass? Is it like *11Hz* or lower?



...lower







when the lightning strikes....


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23618710
> 
> 
> ...lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when the lightning strikes....



Thing of beauty


----------



## derrickdj1

Oblivion has constant complex bass throughout most of the movie and not just one or two scenes. The bass effects don't all sound the same and get's a 5 star for me.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9540#post_23618760
> 
> 
> Thing of beauty



Agreed, but too bad most of us cant fully appreciate it. You can see why looking at that type of graph DIY is so desirable, or monster commercial subs like the S2 (which you would need multiples of to get HIGH level down that low) are sought after.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9540#post_23618858
> 
> 
> Agreed, but too bad most of us cant fully appreciate it. You can see why looking at that type of graph DIY is so desirable, or monster commercial subs like the S2 (which you would need multiples of to get HIGH level down that low) are sought after.



Ain't that for sure ! even though I can get around 84db down to around 4-5 hz which can be felt on WOTW it would be something to hear it at full reference but not somthing high on my list , perhaps when I get a second and talk myself into a third and fourth ! It will be nice! but these days as long as the point comes across and is conveyed , I'm good .


----------



## wse

What brands can do 5Hz would JLAUDIO FATHOM F 113 go that low?


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23618178
> 
> 
> Just posting to say I'm in agreement with others above that Oblivion belongs somewhere in the 4.5 to 5.0 stars category.


no doubt!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9540#post_23618912
> 
> 
> What brands can do 5Hz would JLAUDIO FATHOM F 113 go that low?



My KK DXD12012 has measured output down to 2.5 .


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9540#post_23618912
> 
> 
> What brands can do 5Hz would JLAUDIO FATHOM F 113 go that low?



Pretty sure a lot depends on the room. Closed sealed room with multiple sealed subs. Or some ability of serious output like the OS partnered with some generous room gain. I plan on someday doing a smaller dedicated room built with sub performance in mind. Prob just one row of seating, sealed room, constructed with all of the traditional soundproofing, de coupling, double drywall type stuff. But sticking a few submersives or sealed Captivators in a small room should do the trick. Or like 8 SI 18's...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9540#post_23618893
> 
> 
> Ain't that for sure ! even though I can get around 84db down to around 4-5 hz which can be felt on WOTW it would be something to hear it at full reference but not somthing high on my list , perhaps when I get a second and talk myself into a third and fourth ! It will be nice! but these days as long as the point comes across and is conveyed , I'm good .



Thanks for proving my point.







In all due respect, 84db is not even worth mentioning and the point is nowhere close to coming across at those anemic levels. Don't take offense to that, it is just reality and I am in the same boat as my PB13s fall off in the low teens and don't do anything in the single digits either. Maybe some DIY is in both our futures. My BKs hit single digits, but I'm sure its not the same as the subs doing it.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9540#post_23618961
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all due respect, 84db is not even worth mentioning and the point is nowhere close to coming across at those anemic levels. Don't take offense to that, it is just reality and I am in the same boat as my PB13s fall off in the low teens and don't do anything in the single digits either. Maybe some DIY is in both our futures. My BKs hit single digits, but I'm sure its not the same as the subs doing it.



DIY far down the road for me did a lot as a teen for car audio, I have always wanted to design and build my own floorstanders though and a sub afterwards if all is well with them maybe indeed. As for ULF output in those single digits you can add some room gain and Audyssey boost to that number I gave as the measurements were out into the room and its a bit better







but in the end I'll end up with a second while i wait out a decent priced hdmi 2.0 spec settled 4k FP, which might mean I may have 4 by then


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23617015
> 
> 
> In LOTR:FOTR when the Balrog falls there is a shutter effect that is so cool. I don't know how low that is but Madaeel actually had me pause the scene and asked what the hell was that? That sealed the deal on a multiple sealed system for him! Just little things like that I never felt with my ported or horn systems.


What does this "shutter effect" sound or feel like? Gotta find that scene and test it out in my system.


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9540#post_23619061
> 
> 
> DIY far down the road for me did a lot as a teen for car audio, I have always wanted to design and build my own floorstanders though and a sub afterwards if all is well with them maybe indeed. As for ULF output in those single digits you can add some room gain and Audyssey boost to that number I gave as the measurements were out into the room and its a bit better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but in the end I'll end up with a second while i wait out a decent priced hdmi 2.0 spec settled 4k FP, which might mean I may have 4 by then




What is DIY and where can you buy them? Is there a website link you can provide? Thanks!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9540#post_23619179
> 
> 
> What is DIY and where can you buy them? Is there a website link you can provide? Thanks!



Your the website on this one as it stands for *D*o *I*t *Y*ourself


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23618163
> 
> 
> I am not understanding the graphs you guys are showing me. So is the PINK color on the graph shows the Lowest bass like below 20Hz?
> 
> 
> For the movie *War of the Worlds*, how low does that movie really produce in the lowest bass? Is it like *11Hz* or lower?



WOTW goes to


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9540#post_23619269
> 
> 
> Your the website on this one as it stands for *D*o *I*t *Y*ourself



LOL!!


I thought it was a brand name! I guess I should ask where can you buy parts to build a custom subwoofer?



Thanks!


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9540#post_23619289
> 
> 
> WOTW goes to


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9540#post_23619346
> 
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> 
> I thought it was a brand name! I guess I should ask where can you buy parts to build a custom subwoofer?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



This is an frequently used site
http://www.parts-express.com/


----------



## bossobass

It's quite simple to build a system that reaches reference level to 3-5 Hz. I've been enjoying it for 11 years and have posted exhaustively on the subject on this forum and the DIY subs forum.


Here's a subwoofer reproduction of Irene from BHD at the LP at reference level vs the direct inject digital version showing a virtually exact reproduction with no audible compression or distortions:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1152418  


Here's the same system showing 112dB at 5 Hz at the LP with virtually no compression, which is more than enough to play any disc in my room:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1152436  


Note the native response (outdoors or close-mic response) of the sub in the dashed trace. The rest is "room gain", which every room has.


The key (and the point everyone seems to fail to note in these discussions) is to make sure that your signal chain is feeding 5 Hz to the subs and the subs amplifier(s) are flat to 5 Hz.


Most signal chains (Player, if using analog out, AVR SW out, external EQ, amplifier) roll off between 5-20 Hz at varying rates and the roll off of all of the components in the chain are additive. So, no 5 Hz in, no 5 Hz out. No amount of amp power or driver displacement will change that.


----------



## jlpowell84

Bassobass what sub setup do you have?


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9540#post_23619365
> 
> 
> This is an frequently used site
> http://www.parts-express.com/




Thanks for the link!


I really would not know where to even begin building a custom subwoofer from this website. Maybe some of you can help me if I provide some details of what I would like.


I am looking to build an *18" driver* subwoofer with an *External amp*. I did not see any external amps from Parts Express but I am looking for something like between 1000 watts amp or more powerful.


I probably should not ask these questions within this thread though.


----------



## Mrkazador


http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-7094

 

The EP4000 is probably one of the most popular pro amps for powering subs. It is a little expensive now so I would go with  the iNuke 3000 with DSP for a little more cash.

 

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=248-748

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=248-6706


----------



## dominguez1


Watched Oblivion last night at -10 MV, and then replayed bosso's SL scenes at reference...

 

At -10, I would have put it in the 4.5 category...at reference, it definitely hangs with all the big boys and gets my nod for a 5! As many others have said, the bass has a lot of variation, which is always cool. However, what really makes it great IMO, is that when it delivers those big bass scenes...it DELIVERS it! Each scene has plenty of ULF that really add to the realism...this is where most movies fall short. There's a depth and weight to all those ULF scenes, which really make it outstanding. I don't think TIH and WOTW are as consistent in delivering ULF on nearly every big scene... Additionally, there is no mistaking that this has HOT levels of bass throughout the movie.

 

My favorite scene however is one that no one has referenced yet. It happens at 1:52:21 or so when they are entering to see Sally. It starts with a higher frequency sine wave, and then at the time that the time stamp hits, it goes very low...it's pretty much all by itself too. If I had to guess, it's centered around 13-14hz or so...might be lower even. In my room, this is a great 'wobble' effect. (I'd love for someone to graphs this scene!)

 

Overall, the movie was decent...but the bass was killer. Also, the overall audio track and surrounds were unbelievable. Instabuy in my book!


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9540#post_23619556
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-7094
> 
> 
> The EP4000 is probably one of the most popular pro amps for powering subs. It is a little expensive now so I would go with  the iNuke 3000 with DSP for a little more cash.
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=248-748
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=248-6706




Thanks!


So if I want to do the Dual subwoofer setup, I need to buy 2 external amps correct? Let me put it this way, each external amp is for 1 subwoofer? Let say if I want to make 6 subwoofers, I need to buy 6 external amps correct?


----------



## MKtheater

WOTW has more ULF just based on the graphs, higher levels of it too. I have not seen this movie yet as my system is down until my new build is finished.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9540#post_23619613
> 
> 
> WOTW has more ULF just based on the graphs, higher levels of it too. I have not seen this movie yet as my system is down until my new build is finished.


New build?? Perfection wasn't good enough? 









 

What are you building now?


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9540#post_23618958
> 
> 
> Pretty sure a lot depends on the room. Closed sealed room with multiple sealed subs. Or some ability of serious output like the OS partnered with some generous room gain. I plan on someday doing a smaller dedicated room built with sub performance in mind. Prob just one row of seating, sealed room, constructed with all of the traditional soundproofing, de coupling, double drywall type stuff. But sticking a few submersives or sealed Captivators in a small room should do the trick. Or like 8 SI 18's...



Yes, my dream as well just two rows of seats I need six seats I think I will just use 4 subs one in each corner of the room, but on the other hand the largest screen I can get plus at least 11 speakers probably self powered studio monitors like the FOCAL SOLO6 Be. This will minimize the number of boxes, just a Pre/ pro with OPPO BDP-125 in a few years I intend to be no more than 7 feet away from each speaker smack in the middle


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9540#post_23619289
> 
> 
> WOTW goes to


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9540#post_23619622
> 
> 
> New build?? Perfection wasn't good enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you building now?



I member came by today and bought all 12 drivers or all 6 subs after two demos! I forgot how awesome they were built! These little suckers were very heavy at 200 pounds each. He will post his impressions of my room and the experience of getting this into a small SUV or crossover. I did say bring a bigger vehicle! Anyways I played at reference with the bass 8 dBs hot with LOTR:FOTR and 5 dBs hot for WOTW. They wondered why so many complained about reference being too loud or sounding bad! Man those subs were built extremely well.


I am trying out IB for the first time with those 24's!


----------



## MKtheater

Oh yeah, my new wedge 10 surrounds are awesome but did no realize how big they are! Holy Snikey's!


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9540#post_23619609
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> So if I want to do the Dual subwoofer setup, I need to buy 2 external amps correct? Let me put it this way, each external amp is for 1 subwoofer? Let say if I want to make 6 subwoofers, I need to buy 6 external amps correct?



A single amp can power one or more drivers depending on how much power each driver needs and the resistance of the coils. For example, my new build in progress will be four sub drivers connected to a single amp.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9540#post_23619455
> 
> 
> Bassobass what sub setup do you have?



Currently, this one. Still tweaking, little by little. Have been very busy this year and really haven't had the time to run through it completely yet.

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1152454  


The signal chain is -3dB @ 3 Hz. I'm using the OPPO 105 as a pre/pro/player into the signal shaper I designed and built that's flat to DC. 8 X 15" long throw drivers, approx 36 liters of displacement and 1-9KW peak amp for each stack.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9540#post_23619561
> 
> 
> Watched Oblivion last night at -10 MV, and then replayed bosso's SL scenes at reference...
> 
> 
> At -10, I would have put it in the 4.5 category...at reference, it definitely hangs with all the big boys and gets my nod for a 5! As many others have said, the bass has a lot of variation, which is always cool. However, what really makes it great IMO, is that when it delivers those big bass scenes...it DELIVERS it! Each scene has plenty of ULF that really add to the realism...this is where most movies fall short. There's a depth and weight to all those ULF scenes, which really make it outstanding. I don't think TIH and WOTW are as consistent in delivering ULF on nearly every big scene... Additionally, there is no mistaking that this has HOT levels of bass throughout the movie.
> 
> 
> My favorite scene however is one that no one has referenced yet. It happens at 1:52:21 or so when they are entering to see Sally. It starts with a higher frequency sine wave, and then at the time that the time stamp hits, it goes very low...it's pretty much all by itself too. If I had to guess, it's centered around 13-14hz or so...might be lower even. In my room, this is a great 'wobble' effect. (I'd love for someone to graphs this scene!)
> 
> 
> Overall, the movie was decent...but the bass was killer. Also, the overall audio track and surrounds were unbelievable. Instabuy in my book!



Spot on, Dom. The "Wobble Effect" is a perfect description.










I capped the scene you're talking about, but I missed it when I loaded the flash drive to bring the caps from the Dell to the Mac. I believe you are exactly correct in the 10-15 Hz assessment. When I get a sec, I'll upload it and we'll see...


I capped 1:52:06 to 1: 53:04 and know exactly what you're sayin'.


----------



## eNoize

_Oblivion_ was fantastic in terms of bass -- good, decently entertaining story otherwise. However, I don't know that I'd go as far to suggest it's a contender against 'WotW,' 'TIH' or 'FotP.' Still, it's an excellent soundtrack and loads of fun. My vote is at around 4 or 4.5


Here's what it looks like between 01:52:00-01:53:00, listening at -10
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) "Welcome Home Jack" - when Jack finally meets Sally

 


And then, here's the grand finale between 01:55:00-01:56:00
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) "Sally Explodes" - when Jack denotes the bomb


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9570#post_23619789
> 
> 
> Currently, this one. Still tweaking, little by little. Have been very busy this year and really haven't had the time to run through it completely yet.
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1152454
> 
> 
> The signal chain is -3dB @ 3 Hz. I'm using the OPPO 105 as a pre/pro/player into the signal shaper I designed and built that's flat to DC. 8 X 15" long throw drivers, approx 36 liters of displacement and 1-9KW peak amp for each stack.
> 
> Spot on, Dom. The "Wobble Effect" is a perfect description.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I capped the scene you're talking about, but I missed it when I loaded the flash drive to bring the caps from the Dell to the Mac. I believe you are exactly correct in the 10-15 Hz assessment. When I get a sec, I'll upload it and we'll see...
> 
> 
> I capped 1:52:06 to 1: 53:04 and know exactly what you're sayin'.


Wow, these look handsome. Which drivers are those?


----------



## MKtheater

 www.bossobass.com


----------



## MKtheater

The wobble effect happens with the fall of Balrog as well. I bet it is 10-15hz but I have to spec lab it, now that I can! The only thing I could do right now is spec lab things.


----------



## dominguez1


While there are some graph requests out for Oblivion... 









 

There is also a great suspense bass line somewhere in the 17:00 - 19:00 mark. It is when he is in the Skav hideout and is searching for the drone. As he walks up to the drone there is another subtle shutter/wobble effect that is very cool. I love those subtle, tension builder, ULF effects!


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9570#post_23619789
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, this one. Still tweaking, little by little. Have been very busy this year and really haven't had the time to run through it completely yet.





> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9570#post_23620610
> 
> www.bossobass.com


^^^This. These would be on my short list if I were the market for subs...


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9570#post_23620662
> 
> 
> ^^^This. These would be on my short list if I were the market for subs...



+1


----------



## jlpowell84

What does that basso bass system run? Approx ? Scanned the sight but didn't see any prices


Those are surely some nice looking units!


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9570#post_23620033
> 
> _Oblivion_ was fantastic in terms of bass -- good, decently entertaining story otherwise. However, I don't know that I'd go as far to suggest it's a contender against 'WotW,' 'TIH' or 'FotP.' Still, it's an excellent soundtrack and loads of fun. My vote is at around 4 or 4.5
> 
> 
> Here's what it looks like between 01:52:00-01:53:00, listening at -10
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) "Welcome Home Jack" - when Jack finally meets Sally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, here's the grand finale between 01:55:00-01:56:00
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) "Sally Explodes" - when Jack denotes the bomb


I agree with the 4 stars. I rewatched Oblivion last night at reference and my initial vote for 4 stars remains. Great LFE, mostly when Jack is driving around in his helijet. Also a good shot in the falling scene. I give it a 4 star rating. All around I would say a 5 star with visuals, story and LFE. One to own.


Saw Percy Jackson yesterday
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) IMO it was not as good as the fist one, It reminded me a bit of MIB at times, just how it would go into goofy animated scenes, like MIB does. It appears they tried a little to hard. There was good LFE throughout the movie, there was a pretty good fight with a mechanical fire bull in the beginning that dropped some LFE, but the real treat should be at the end when they fight a giant Hattie's type devil monster that Luke creates. Mixed right, it should be an intense bass scene. The movie theater that I went to sucks for bass, so it is really hard to get a feel on bass with this movie. Does not help I was nodding off at times







The ending does suggest that there will be a third installment in the series. nothing listed yet in IDMB, but I am sure the success of this movie will have allot to do with a 3rd movie.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9570#post_23620838
> 
> 
> What does that basso bass system run? Approx ? Scanned the sight but didn't see any prices
> 
> 
> Those are surely some nice looking units!



Those are some absolutely beautiful subs!










Bosso, what are the dimensions for one of the Raptor's? I looked on your site, but I might have just missed it.


----------



## realjetavenger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9570#post_23621122
> 
> 
> Those are some absolutely beautiful subs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosso, what are the dimensions for one of the Raptor's? I looked on your site, but I might have just missed it.


 http://www.bossobass.com/Bossobass.com/Technical%20%28cont%29.html 


22 1/2 diameter

32 1/2 high

126 lbs


----------



## nube

James,


(Back from a backpacking trip that was a lot of fun. I'll try to get to other questions/responses later tonight.)


I'm not sure what you're referring to regarding the Balrog fall. Here's a graph of all the content from the moment Frodo says, "Nooooooo," to the point where he wakes up and says, "Gandalf!"

 


There really isn't anything that's spectrally similar to the noted content in Oblivion. There isn't high level ULF in that scene, or really any ULF to speak of.


Were you maybe thinking about some other scene, or are your preferences for ~30Hz content truly showing through?







I suggest you shelve that IB project, and just go with some 25Hz ported bassbins. LOL


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realjetavenger*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9570#post_23621537
> 
> http://www.bossobass.com/Bossobass.com/Technical%20%28cont%29.html
> 
> 
> 22 1/2 diameter
> 
> 32 1/2 high
> 
> 126 lbs



Thanks.


----------



## Mrkazador


Kon-Tiki 2012

 

9:00 - 9:40



 

 

35:50 - 36:20



 

 

39:00 - 39:30



 

 

50:45 - 53:00



 

 

1:10:25 - 1:10:45



 

 

1:16:50 - 1:17:45



 

 

1:21:30 - 1:22:00



 

 

1:39:00 - 1:42:40


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9570#post_23620645
> 
> 
> While there are some graph requests out for Oblivion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a great suspense bass line somewhere in the 17:00 - 19:00 mark. It is when he is in the Skav hideout and is searching for the drone. As he walks up to the drone there is another subtle shutter/wobble effect that is very cool. I love those subtle, tension builder, ULF effects!



Here you go. Again, listening at -10 but might try at reference sometime later.


"Jack Falls down to NY Library" (00:19:06 - 00:19:20)
 


"Drone Shoots at Scabs inside NY Library" (00:19:35 - 00:20:15)


----------



## Legairre

Guys I picked up Oblivion and plan to watch it later tonight. I have a Hsu VTF-15H that digs into the mid to low teens in my room. I seems like a lot of people are watching Oblivion at around -10 or reference. Is the bass low on this movie and it needs to be played pretty loud to feel it even thought the bass goes low or can the ULF be felt at say -15 like WOTW which is recorded pretty loud?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Legairre*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9570#post_23622392
> 
> 
> Guys I picked up Oblivion and plan to watch it later tonight. I have a Hsu VTF-15H that digs into the mid to low teens in my room. I seems like a lot of people are watching Oblivion at around -10 or reference. Is the bass low on this movie and it needs to be played pretty loud to feel it even thought the bass goes low or can the ULF be felt at say -15 like WOTW which is recorded pretty loud?



I found the overall reason to go reference is the simple fact its well recorded and not a hot soundtrack but just has flat out impeccable dynamic range over the volume range and the closer to reference the better it sounded and once there its just nirvana as you become immersed in what could *be the best reference level sound track that has fidelity left in tact * (and not just yeah that was loud moments) Go reference or go home on this one







[/B]


----------



## missyman

I watch oblivion this afternoon again and instead of watching it at -25 i watched it at -20 & on the final explosion when they blow up sally i heard a cracking sound then i blew a fuse and everytime i put in another fuse it blows. Any suggestions? I'm running duel elemental designs a2-300. & it only happened to one of them.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9570#post_23622467
> 
> 
> I watch oblivion this afternoon again and instead of watching it at -25 i watched it at -20 & on the final explosion when they blow up sally i heard a cracking sound then i blew a fuse and everytime i put in another fuse it blows. Any suggestions? I'm running duel elemental designs a2-300. & it only happened to one of them.



Yea you torched the amp...probably a cap or transistor fried.


----------



## JWagstaff

missyman,

you should edit your post for spoilers, that's kinda a big one.


----------



## basshead81

I just watched FOTP for the first time and imo Oblivion was a much more dynamic recording. The audio and picture quality is 10 times better. The crash scene on FOTP was insane, but overall I think Oblivion was better.


----------



## kong

Watched Oblivion and Oz again last night. -15 on receiver. For my setup, I give Oblivion and Oz a solid 4.5 as WOTW and TIH are a 5 in my book.


----------



## eNoize

Have the house to myself for a few minutes, so I figured I'd do these scenes again at reference. Here they are:


"Jack Falls down to NY Library"
 


"Drone Shoots at Scabs inside NY Library"


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9570#post_23622496
> 
> 
> missyman,
> 
> you should edit your post for spoilers, that's kinda a big one.


sorry dude . Kind of new here. Don't know how to do that. I'll try to be more discreet next time.


----------



## missyman

*sorry*


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9570#post_23622571
> 
> *sorry*



Well I guess I know what happens now! It's ok man, just giving you a hard time. We all make mistakes. Next time


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23617888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9510#post_23617197
> 
> 
> Yes, calibration holds for single channel source material. A test tone is a single channel source. A reference level source of -20 dBFS is fine to use. I spot check at 1 kHz, in the 300Hz area and somewhere in the normal subwoofer range. Calibrating only for a 10 Hz signal is a terrible idea for a lot of reasons.
> 
> 
> You will find that your single channel source dBFS calibration is useless if you add signals together from multiple channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you seem to be trying to say is the equivalent to saying you shouldn't bother calibrating your subwoofer channel because the summed bass being redirected to that channel can yield a much higher output than 115dB.
Click to expand...




I calibrate my receiver for the LFE channel, not the "subwoofer channel". No subwoofer test tone is available on my receiver.


As far as "calibrating" SL for SPL is concerned, there is no SPL calculation capability that is available in SL. The DB site attempts to show SPL levels in their charts, but they are not close to being accurate.


Doing a reverse SPL to dBFS could be done, but there is no standard that anyone uses. 0 dBFS would equal how many dB SPL? Would that be that SPL A scale, C scale, or no scale?



I do calibrate to make sure that a -30 dBFS test disk does in fact display as -30 dB FS. I use mono Left, mono Right and simultaneous R & L (AKA stereo) test tones. SPL will vary depending on the number of channels being used, but SL shows a -30 dBFS levels for all channels.


----------



## missyman

Appreciate that. I hope a cap or a transistor ain't that expensive. I love my subs and hate i push them too hard sometimes. I just love great sound and i gotta realize my subs have limits. Its hard for me to find the limits though.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9570#post_23622467
> 
> 
> I watch oblivion this afternoon again and instead of watching it at -25 i watched it at -20 & on the final explosion when they blow up sally i heard a cracking sound then i blew a fuse and everytime i put in another fuse it blows. Any suggestions? I'm running duel elemental designs a2-300. & it only happened to one of them.



For the record I did post this three days ago, hope your back up and running soon











"Oblivion has some of the most complex bass passages I've heard going at one time while being pitch perfect down to WOTW subterranean levels. *Forget about the so so comments on this movie's soundtrack being low ( doing so will damage something)* also forget about it being anything under 5 stars ( this will cause you to rent instead of buying) this is a challenging soundtrack its flat out taut, tight , impactful and extremely immersive, The lows are atmospheric and slide in on a moments notice and slam you ! and while that is occurring, the lows are still intact and the soundtrack ( which is nice and has its own lows) is still going, this is Fidelity in its purest form."


Slap this one way up on the 5 star list, if not I'll settle for a 5.5 biggrin.gif


----------



## missyman

You did bro but for some reason i thought my dibs could handle it. But you were totally right and that end scene was massive. I also think its 5 stars.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9570#post_23622613
> 
> 
> For the record I did post this three days ago, hope your back up and running soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oblivion has some of the most complex bass passages I've heard going at one time while being pitch perfect down to WOTW subterranean levels. *Forget about the so so comments on this movie's soundtrack being low ( doing so will damage something)* also forget about it being anything under 5 stars ( this will cause you to rent instead of buying) this is a challenging soundtrack its flat out taut, tight , impactful and extremely immersive, The lows are atmospheric and slide in on a moments notice and slam you ! and while that is occurring, the lows are still intact and the soundtrack ( which is nice and has its own lows) is still going, this is Fidelity in its purest form."
> 
> 
> Slap this one way up on the 5 star list, if not I'll settle for a 5.5 biggrin.gif


----------



## spidey.joe80

I believe this is the balrog scene mk is talking about.

 

Caution this graph is 20db "cold"


I was quite dissapointed when this movie only recieved 13 hz extension on the db, it looks full range.


----------



## mantaraydesign

I noticed the movie *The Lord of the Rings - The Fellowship of the Ring* and *The Lord of the Rings - The Return of the King* got a 5 star rating. Are they in bluray format or DVD?


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9600#post_23622685
> 
> 
> I believe this is the balrog scene mk is talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Caution this graph is 20db "cold"
> 
> 
> I was quite dissapointed when this movie only recieved 13 hz extension on the db, it looks full range.



The extension rating is outlined in the first post of that thread. It's the -10dB point of the bass as measured from the disc, either RMS or peak, whichever extends lower. Really hot content 30-50Hz would make it hard to get an extremely low extension rating. 13Hz is still really good.


MrKazador,


Thanks for the graphs on Kon Tiki. I just found out I'll be getting that disc soon, and hoped there would be some reason to watch it.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9570#post_23622566
> 
> 
> sorry dude . Kind of new here. Don't know how to do that. I'll try to be more discreet next time.



just click on the pencil on your post and delete the spoilers is what I meant, lol.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9600#post_23622685
> 
> 
> I believe this is the balrog scene mk is talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Caution this graph is 20db "cold"
> 
> 
> I was quite dissapointed when this movie only recieved 13 hz extension on the db, it looks full range.



I measured the BluRays, and was disappointed too. I have the DVDs, but have not compared the two.


JSS


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9570#post_23622235
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go. Again, listening at -10 but might try at reference sometime later.
> 
> 
> "Jack Falls down to NY Library" (00:19:06 - 00:19:20)
> 
> 
> 
> "Drone Shoots at Scabs inside NY Library" (00:19:35 - 00:20:15)


Thanks eNoize! But I was actually looking for a scene that happened a minute earlier.

 

I replayed, and the wobble effect / tension builder ULF happened at 17:55 - 18:05 or so. If you started at 17:45 and ended at 18:15 I would think you would have captured it. You'll likely have to turn this one up to reference to make it stand out on the graph and to really hear/feel it, as it is subtle. Again, it is when he takes the cover off the drone object. Thank you!


----------



## eNoize

Oh, sorry, that's my mistake for misreading your post. However, I did actually graph that specific scene earlier; I just thought you meant the part when Jack fell.


Here's the graph I did earlier nonetheless.


----------



## MKtheater

There is definite low stuff going on during the fall of the Balrog(when he starts to fall from the collapsing bridge). I can only sense my arm rests wobbling with hardly any other audio. It is subtle but Madaeel even noticed it as well. I was playing it 5 dBs hot above reference.


Nube,

I had those 25 hz ported subs a long time ago, they were very good. Of course I have not looked back since and since then my weakest low end subs have been Cap1000's and then cinema F-20's. My LLTs were strong to 10hz, DTS-10's to 8hz, and all the multiple sealed systems ranged from 4-7hz. Next up is massive excursion in a huge enclosure.


Try that scene at MV 0(reference) with subs 5-10 dBs hot, it is just really cool and again, I never said anything to Madaeel and he asked me what the hell was that because he felt it, not audible. I assumed it was under 20hz and feels much different than the 30hz stuff.


BTW, the FOTP plane crash does go low and why with very strong 32 hz it feels much better than the 30 hz filtered Avengers. They feel very different with FOTP having much more weight, pressure, etc..


----------



## Legairre

So guys when you watched Oblivion did you run your subs flat or ho?. If hot how hot?


----------



## Steveo1234

Epic . 2.5-3 stars

Complete disaster for LFE.


Anyone else get a chance to listen to it? Im hoping my settings was FUBAR or something but this was really bad.

Watched Project X afterwards and holy crap, THAT was nice










Easy 4.5 stars for that one imo.


----------



## Mrkazador


I did watch Epic and I don't remember anything spectacular about it.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9600#post_23625103
> 
> 
> I did watch Epic and I don't remember anything spectacular about it.



Didn't you say the same about Obvilion?

(maybe it was somebody else)


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9600#post_23625334
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you say the same about Obvilion?
> 
> (maybe it was somebody else)


 

Yeah


----------



## Oliver Deplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9600#post_23623077
> 
> 
> I measured the BluRays, and was disappointed too. I have the DVDs, but have not compared the two.
> 
> 
> JSS



Heh, as it happens, I ran a quick SPL measurement just the other day.


LOTR: FOTR - Kaza Dum. Specifically, Gandalf vs Balrog at the bridge.


MV -15

BD Theatrical HD-MA = 95dB


DVD Extended DD = 102dB

DVD Extended DTS= 98dB


DVD Theatrical DD= 103dB

only track other than 2-channel


No judgement WRT spectral content, just relative level. Don't take the levels as absolute, use them for comparison only.


----------



## kemetblk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613178
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly HOW is your system calibrated? Apparently, you're not entirely sure how a system is Reference calibrated or what it really means, based on your numerous references to the distance.
> 
> 
> Here's a simple explanation:
> 
> 
> THX Reference calls for 85db SPL in each satellite channel with headroom of +20db for peaks which mean a maximum SPL of 105db for each satellite channel. The .1 LFE channel has +30db of headroom for a maximum SPL of 115db. These are the SPLs AT THE LISTENING POSITION. In other words, it doesn't matter if your listening position is 6" away from the speakers or 60' away. The system is calibrated to produce those levels where the listener is seated.
> 
> 
> Now HOW the system is calibrated to THX Reference varies. On systems with Audyssey room correction, the THX Reference level calibration is part of the automated calibration. The first measurement position is the most crucial and is placed at the MLP (Main Listening Position), usually the main centered seat equidistant from the Front Left and Right speakers). The calibration then sends out a series of full frequency sweeps (they're fast sweeps, so they sound like chirps). These Audyssey frequency sweeps were originally set using a -20db chirp (meant to produce 85db SPLs) in the early Audyssey equipped products, but after numerous customer complaints that the sweep 'chirps' were shockingly loud (most folks tended to perform the calibrations at night), Audyssey elected to decrease the sweep levels to -30db chirps which are meant to produce a 75db SPL at the MLP.
> 
> 
> The Audyssey microphone measures these sweeps at the MLP and uses the measured SPL to set the trims/gains, i.e. if the mic measures the Right Front speaker at 83db at the MLP, it would set that speaker's trim to -8db. If it measured the Center Channel at 72db at the MLP, it would set THAT speaker's trims to +3db.
> 
> 
> For folks NOT using an automated room EQ/calibration, you have to manually calibrate the levels yourself. In order to do this, you either
> 
> a) use the avr's internal test tones (check the manual or call up the manufacturer to confirm what SPL the test tones are emitted at, i.e. a -30db test tone means you measure the test tone at the MLP with an SPL meter and adjust the trims so you get 75db at the MLP)
> 
> OR
> 
> b) use a test disc with calibrated tones at -20db (SPL levels should be adjusted to produce 85db at the MLP) or -30db (should be adjusted to produce 75db at the MLP). When using this method, you need to double check and confirm that the test disc is properly calibrated for the specific levels (some discs don't have calibrated level signals/tones).
> 
> 
> Yes, the further you sit from a sound source, the lower the SPL will be comparatively, but that is the whole point of THX Reference level calibration. To normalize the SPL across varying setups in varying rooms.
> 
> 
> Let me explain in further detail if you still don't understand:
> 
> Take the B&W 800d speakers. They have a 90db/w/m sensitivity. Typically, without room reinforcement (i.e. reflections), you can expect a 6db decrease in SPL for every doubling of distance.
> 
> 
> So with this speaker, just for the ease of mathematics, let's take a listener distance of 4m (13.2 feet). At a distance of 1 meter, with 1 watt of power, the speaker is producing 90db SPLs. Double that distance to 2m and you only get 84db, double it again to 4m and you're now down to 78db. To be able to hit 105db at the 4m distance, you need to increase the SPLs by 27db. As a rule of thumb, it takes approximately double the power for each 3db increase, approximately 10X the power for a 10db increase. To hit 105db at 4m, a 90db/w/m speaker needs ~512 watts, and will be producing 117db at 1m. If you include the +3db amplifier headroom to ensure that the amp is not running into distortion, you need an amp capable of just over 1000 watt output.
> 
> 
> Now, if for whatever reason, you elected to place these on either side of your seat so they were 6" from your ears, and you then properly calibrated them to THX Reference levels, they would STILL produce maximum peaks of 105db to your ears. The difference is that it only takes 1 watt of power to produce 105db at that distance (0.15m).
> 
> 
> So for the last time, the speakers you're using and the distance you are away from them have NO BEARING WHATSOEVER if the system is properly calibrated to THX Reference.
> 
> 
> As an aside, from looking at the above power calculations, you can see that it's impossible to use medium sensitivity speakers like these in commercial theaters where average seating distances in the middle of the theater would be maybe 60'/18m away. Those speakers would blow up if you tried to put the 10,000+ watts through them required to hit 105db that far away (not counting the +3db headroom which would mean 20,000+ watts). This is why commercial speakers have very high sensitivity. A 105db/w/m speaker would only need 324 watts at that distance, and 648 watts to include 3 db of headroom. Increase the speaker sensitivity to 110db and you only need 102 watts (204 watts with 3db of headroom).
> 
> 
> 
> Max




Great explanation!


----------



## audiofan1

Olympus has fallen is up next


----------



## maxht

I just watched it on weekend. The bass is just nice enough. Not overly boosted like A Good Day To Die Hard.


When the Hercules gunship started to fire randomly on civilians, the big rumbling engines and gun produces nice LFE.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oliver Deplace*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9600#post_23626955
> 
> 
> Heh, as it happens, I ran a quick SPL measurement just the other day.
> 
> 
> LOTR: FOTR - Kaza Dum. Specifically, Gandalf vs Balrog at the bridge.
> 
> 
> MV -15
> 
> BD Theatrical HD-MA = 95dB
> 
> 
> DVD Extended DD = 102dB
> 
> DVD Extended DTS= 98dB
> 
> 
> DVD Theatrical DD= 103dB
> 
> only track other than 2-channel
> 
> 
> No judgement WRT spectral content, just relative level. Don't take the levels as absolute, use them for comparison only.



I wonder where BD theatrical fits in there.....it seems that the more time you give Peter Jackson, the more neutered a soundtrack gets....


JSS


----------



## MKtheater

IDK, the LOTR blurays sound fantastic at reference! If the above is accurate then at reference that scene would have hit 110 dBs and with my 8 dBs hot 118 dBs which means I feel things most won't. I really like the elevated low end as others seem to favor as well(popalock comes to mind, JapanDave too).


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oliver Deplace*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9600#post_23626955
> 
> 
> Heh, as it happens, I ran a quick SPL measurement just the other day.
> 
> 
> LOTR: FOTR - Kaza Dum. Specifically, Gandalf vs Balrog at the bridge.
> 
> 
> MV -15
> 
> BD Theatrical HD-MA = 95dB
> 
> 
> DVD Extended DD = 102dB
> 
> DVD Extended DTS= 98dB
> 
> 
> DVD Theatrical DD= 103dB
> 
> only track other than 2-channel
> 
> 
> No judgement WRT spectral content, just relative level. Don't take the levels as absolute, use them for comparison only.



Are the levels peaks? or average?


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9600#post_23628090
> 
> 
> Are the levels peaks? or average?



Those would have to be peak. Add 15 dBs for reference listening and you get the idea. Remember all the high readings are from the bass and redirected bass. 115 dBs is reference and higher from redirected bass. So 110 dBs from a bass scene is common and running a scene hot is where you get or see all the 120 dBs plus readings. The highest spl meter reading I have ever seen on my meter was 120 dBs from FOTP running my LFE flat. Now this was with an uncorrected RS digital meter but it was most likely at 25hz or higher so the meter is not that far off in that range.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9600#post_23628150
> 
> 
> Those would have to be peak. Add 15 dBs for reference listening and you get the idea. Remember all the high readings are from the bass and redirected bass. 115 dBs is reference and higher from redirected bass. So 110 dBs from a bass scene is common and running a scene hot is where you get or see all the 120 dBs plus readings. The highest spl meter reading I have ever seen on my meter was 120 dBs from FOTP running my LFE flat. Now this was with an uncorrected RS digital meter but it was most likely at 25hz or higher so the meter is not that far off in that range.



Yeah, I just have never heard or seen anything about LOTR dvd and blu-ray being different. 7 or 8 dB difference is HUGE.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9600#post_23628164
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just have never heard or seen anything about LOTR dvd and blu-ray being different. 7 or 8 dB difference is HUGE.



Yes, but that is just a volume thing and not content. This is common as there are many movies that are louder than others at the same reference levels. Just put in the Dark night and then throw in The Dark Night Rises and see how loud the later is recorded! It is a good thing we control the MV. They do the same thing at movie theaters when they first run a movie, they are supposed to adjust the MV to make sure all movies are the same loudness, of course this does not happen often and maybe IMAX does this.


----------



## bsoko2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxht*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9600#post_23627356
> 
> 
> I just watched it on weekend. The bass is just nice enough. Not overly boosted like A Good Day To Die Hard.
> 
> 
> When the Hercules gunship started to fire randomly on civilians, the big rumbling engines and gun produces nice LFE.



Had great LFE thru the whole move.


----------



## Toe

Just finished GI Joe Retaliation and I thought this was one hell of a fun HT ride! Even with the ~15hz filter, the bass in general was fantastic IMO as the film is just loaded with it, execution is first rate (IMO) and the sound in general was VERY entertaining and impressive with awesome dynamics, excellent surround usage, etc......










4.5 vote from me.


----------



## bsoko2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9600#post_23629724
> 
> 
> Just finished GI Joe Retaliation and I thought this was one hell of a fun HT ride! Even with the ~15hz filter, the bass in general was fantastic IMO as the film is just loaded with it, execution is first rate (IMO) and the sound in general was VERY entertaining and impressive with awesome dynamics, excellent surround usage, etc......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5 vote from me.



. . . and a fairy tale story!


----------



## LowellG

I keep reading a lot about bass pressurization in this thread. I can feel my sub shake the room and sometime hit me, but not much. It was nothing like the movie theater when I watched White House Down, just a constant pound on my chest. Or the local AV store Bjorns with his $250K theater. I watched Battle L.A. there and felt the same thing during the opening seen.


I have a PB12NSD in a room that is 21x12.5x9. The sub shakes the room, and even transfers into the rest of the house. I just put in a 12" riser with 12" of Roxul SafeNSound inside it at the back. I am also going to add some corner mounted OC703 4" thick Bass traps. What am I missing to get that chest thumping feeling?


----------



## blackangst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowellG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9600#post_23630044
> 
> 
> I keep reading a lot about bass pressurization in this thread. I can feel my sub shake the room and sometime hit me, but not much. It was nothing like the movie theater when I watched White House Down, just a constant pound on my chest. Or the local AV store Bjorns with his $250K theater. I watched Battle L.A. there and felt the same thing during the opening seen.
> 
> 
> I have a PB12NSD in a room that is 21x12.5x9. The sub shakes the room, and even transfers into the rest of the house. I just put in a 12" riser with 12" of Roxul SafeNSound inside it at the back. I am also going to add some corner mounted OC703 4" thick Bass traps. What am I missing to get that chest thumping feeling?



Honestly, although you may get some good rumble, that chest thumping would be from SPL..which, in that size of a room, would take more than a single 12. Your 12, as good as it is, isnt going to pressurize a room that big.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsoko2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9600#post_23629872
> 
> 
> . . . and a fairy tale story!



What???? I thought it was a true story?


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowellG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9600#post_23630044
> 
> 
> I keep reading a lot about bass pressurization in this thread. I can feel my sub shake the room and sometime hit me, but not much. It was nothing like the movie theater when I watched White House Down, just a constant pound on my chest. Or the local AV store Bjorns with his $250K theater. I watched Battle L.A. there and felt the same thing during the opening seen.
> 
> 
> I have a PB12NSD in a room that is 21x12.5x9. The sub shakes the room, and even transfers into the rest of the house. I just put in a 12" riser with 12" of Roxul SafeNSound inside it at the back. I am also going to add some corner mounted OC703 4" thick Bass traps. What am I missing to get that chest thumping feeling?


Subs shaking the room, pressurizing it and chest thumping are all different things.


Shaking the room is simply hitting a resonant frequency. Even a lower level signal at the right frequency can do it (eg. Mythbusters experimentation with resonant frequencies of a bridge with a small oscillating device). If you happen to have a room induced peak near the resonant frequency the effect is even greater.


Pressurization OTOH, requires high displacement/output in the lower octaves, usually requiring multiple sealed subs.


Chest thumping is usually in the mid bass region (typically 50-80Hz). As with pressurization, you just need enough output).



Max


----------



## eNoize

With some helpful suggestions from nube, made some adjustments to the graphs, so tested with the trailer of 'Thor: The Dark World' in DTS-HD MA


Some decent rumble at the beginning
 


Really nice, deep bass when Thor confronts rock monster towards end
 



And just to whet your appetite for 'Pacific Rim' BD, this is what the trailer looks like in DTS-HD MA

These first two are at the beginning and middle
 

 


Then this happens right before the preview ends.


----------



## LowellG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackangst*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9600#post_23630073
> 
> 
> Honestly, although you may get some good rumble, that chest thumping would be from SPL..which, in that size of a room, would take more than a single 12. Your 12, as good as it is, isnt going to pressurize a room that big.



So would a second pb12 work or do I need to move up in size.


----------



## LowellG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23630091
> 
> 
> Subs shaking the room, pressurizing it and chest thumping are all different things.
> 
> 
> Shaking the room is simply hitting a resonant frequency. Even a lower level signal at the right frequency can do it (eg. Mythbusters experimentation with resonant frequencies of a bridge with a small oscillating device). If you happen to have a room induced peak near the resonant frequency the effect is even greater.
> 
> 
> Pressurization OTOH, requires high displacement/output in the lower octaves, usually requiring multiple sealed subs.
> 
> 
> Chest thumping is usually in the mid bass region (typically 50-80Hz). As with pressurization, you just need enough output).
> 
> 
> 
> Max



So would the fronts contribute to the chest thump. Also, why sealed subs.


----------



## Mrkazador

Do you listen at reference? If you want a real good chest thump then turn up the volume.


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowellG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23630413
> 
> 
> So would a second pb12 work or do I need to move up in size.



Your room is ~2400ft^3 unless it opens up to another room. If you are not getting what you want out of one sub, a second of the same sub may not be enough. At best, you will get an increase in 6dB. The benefits of a second sub is more even frequency response. Go with a bigger more powerful sub. That being said, an increase of 6dB in that small room may be enough. A pair of those mutually coupled might get very close to reference levels at 16Hz without taking room gain into consideration. Maybe proper sub and seating placement might help. Your sub is pretty competent in a room the size of yours.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowellG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23630422
> 
> 
> So would the fronts contribute to the chest thump. Also, why sealed subs.



Unless you have some big capable mains and run them large, they won't be contributing anything to the chest thumping feel you seek. The reason for going sealed is because sealed subs have the potential of extending deeper into the frequency range. They have a more subtle rolloff as the frequency drops as opposed to other designs that have a very steep rolloff below tuning. That pressurized feeling is from the sub 20Hz frequencies that is more in the domain of multiple capable sealed subs.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowellG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23630413
> 
> 
> So would a second pb12 work or do I need to move up in size.


Moving up in size would help in all aspects.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowellG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23630422
> 
> 
> So would the fronts contribute to the chest thump. Also, why sealed subs.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23630538
> 
> 
> Unless you have some big capable mains and run them large, they won't be contributing anything to the chest thumping feel you seek. The reason for going sealed is because sealed subs have the potential of extending deeper into the frequency range. They have a more subtle rolloff as the frequency drops as opposed to other designs that have a very steep rolloff below tuning. That pressurized feeling is from the sub 20Hz frequencies that is more in the domain of multiple capable sealed subs.


Yep.


You can get pretty good 'chest thump' even without a sub if you have capable mains and enough power, if they can hit 105db at 50-80Hz at your MLP. If you have a sub, chances are, you'll be using a crossover where the sub reproduces the chest thump frequencies.


As far as pressurization goes though, as duc mentioned, this is the subsonic region. Ported subs tend to fall off in response below the port tuning, meaning that multiple ported subs still aren't going to be doing much at 10Hz. You need big sealed subs to provide enough displacement to create that effect, and it's dependent on room volume, power and displacement. This is the reason that commercial theaters don't do much of anything below ~30Hz. It would require crazy amounts of power to pressurize that kind of volume. To provide a rough idea, the folks who can pressurize their HT rooms with high SPL infrasonics tend to have somewhere in the region of 7,500 - 15,000 watts available in a room with a cubic volume between 2,000-4,500 cubic feet. An average commercial theater has about 11,000-18,000 watts in a space with a volume between 72,000 - 150,000 cubic feet.



Max


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowellG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23630413
> 
> 
> So would a second pb12 work or do I need to move up in size.


You need at least two PC12 Plus subs


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9600#post_23629724
> 
> 
> Just finished GI Joe Retaliation and I thought this was one hell of a fun HT ride! Even with the ~15hz filter, the bass in general was fantastic IMO as the film is just loaded with it, execution is first rate (IMO) and the sound in general was VERY entertaining and impressive with awesome dynamics, excellent surround usage, etc......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5 vote from me.



There were a few moments of excitement as a movie but rental status only and I was a little let down as I had high hopes for this sequel. The sound was indeed good with nice bass but nothing that stood out over the latest crop, but still a solid 4 at best!


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowellG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23630422
> 
> 
> So would the fronts contribute to the chest thump. Also, why sealed subs.


If I crossover my fronts at 100Hz, does it even contribute to the chest thump?

Can a bookshelf speaker with 6.5 driver produce chest thump? Or I gotta step up to 8 incher or bigger?


----------



## mjaudio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowellG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23630422
> 
> 
> So would the fronts contribute to the chest thump. Also, why sealed subs.



If your looking for a quick way to add some "Chest Thump" you might want to consider a HSU Mid-bass module: http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/mbm-12mk2.html 


As others have noted the chest thumping bass is most noticeable in the 50hz on up range. You can get that bass with high efficiency pro style speakers as well but the quick fix it looks like your going for is with the HSU MBM.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23630903
> 
> 
> Moving up in size would help in all aspects.
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> 
> You can get pretty good 'chest thump' even without a sub if you have capable mains and enough power, if they can hit 105db at 50-80Hz at your MLP. If you have a sub, chances are, you'll be using a crossover where the sub reproduces the chest thump frequencies.
> 
> 
> As far as pressurization goes though, as duc mentioned, this is the subsonic region. Ported subs tend to fall off in response below the port tuning, meaning that multiple ported subs still aren't going to be doing much at 10Hz. You need big sealed subs to provide enough displacement to create that effect, and it's dependent on room volume, power and displacement. This is the reason that commercial theaters don't do much of anything below ~30Hz. It would require crazy amounts of power to pressurize that kind of volume. To provide a rough idea, the folks who can pressurize their HT rooms with high SPL infrasonics tend to have somewhere in the region of 7,500 - 15,000 watts available in a room with a cubic volume between 2,000-4,500 cubic feet. An average commercial theater has about 11,000-18,000 watts in a space with a volume between 72,000 - 150,000 cubic feet.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



While I don't hit single digits with my ported PB13s, I am hitting down to 13-14hz somewhere ( my SMS only reads down to 15hz where I am still reading strong, but I must drop off soon after going off what we know about the PB13 in 15hz tuning) and my room pressurizes big time in the right moments. Just tonight between GI Joe and the isolated score for Oblivion, I had multiple moments where the room was VERY pressurized, so I am confused by your post as I certainly don't have meaningful sub output at 10hz and lower like you get with multiple sealed subs, but I am getting big time pressurization in my sealed 12x17 room so pressurization must occur well above 10hz somewhere if I am able to do it with my relatively (compared to multiple sealed units) limited extension.


On a seperate note, I highly recommend playing the Oblivion isolated score with the video OFF. With the video off, you have no visual cues to warn you of upcoming LFE hits which makes it a bit shocking when they hit which is a lot of fun. I sat in my pitch black HT last night with the isolated score cranked up to reference and it was a mind blower! Between that and GI Joe, I was on LFE overload in the best possible way by the end last night! Two of the best LFE and overall audio tracks this year IMO, but for different reasons.


Audiofan, sounds like you rented, but if you happened to buy Joe and don't want it, shoot me a PM and I will take it off your hands for the right price. I thought the film was highly entertaining for a check your brain at the door type and miles better vs the terrible first one.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23631102
> 
> 
> While I don't hit single digits with my ported PB13s, I am hitting down to 13-14hz somewhere ( my SMS only reads down to 15hz where I am still reading strong, but I must drop off soon after going off what we know about the PB13 in 15hz tuning) and my room pressurizes big time in the right moments. Just tonight between GI Joe and the isolated score for Oblivion, I had multiple moments where the room was VERY pressurized, so I am confused by your post as I certainly don't have meaningful sub output at 10hz and lower like you get with multiple sealed subs, but I am getting big time pressurization in my sealed 12x17 room so pressurization must occur well above 10hz somewhere if I am able to do it with my relatively (compared to multiple sealed units) limited extension.
> 
> 
> On a seperate note, I highly recommend playing the Oblivion isolated score with the video OFF. With the video off, you have no visual cues to warn you of upcoming LFE hits which makes it a bit shocking when they hit which is a lot of fun. I sat in my pitch black HT last night with the isolated score cranked up to reference and it was a mind blower! Between that and GI Joe, I was on LFE overload in the best possible way by the end last night! Two of the best LFE and overall audio tracks this year IMO, but for different reasons.
> 
> 
> Audiofan, sounds like you rented, but if you happened to buy Joe and don't want it, shoot me a PM and I will take it off your hands for the right price. I thought the film was highly entertaining for a check your brain at the door type and miles better vs the terrible first one.



Best tracks are Oz and Oblivion so far, its that under the 10-13hz stuff that tips the scale


----------



## Toe

My list would include those two plus Joe and DH5. Oz and Oblivion for the more refined type experience and Joe and DH5 for the more in your face action track aggression. Love all these, but for different reasons.


Hope Pacific Rim and Star Trek make my list as I have high anticipation for both!


----------



## maxht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowellG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9600#post_23630044
> 
> 
> I keep reading a lot about bass pressurization in this thread. I can feel my sub shake the room and sometime hit me, but not much. It was nothing like the movie theater when I watched White House Down, just a constant pound on my chest. Or the local AV store Bjorns with his $250K theater. I watched Battle L.A. there and felt the same thing during the opening seen.
> 
> 
> I have a PB12NSD in a room that is 21x12.5x9. The sub shakes the room, and even transfers into the rest of the house. I just put in a 12" riser with 12" of Roxul SafeNSound inside it at the back. I am also going to add some corner mounted OC703 4" thick Bass traps. What am I missing to get that chest thumping feeling?


The bass pressurization is addictive.


In my 1800cub ft room, I am using a PB13-Ultra and a SB13-Plus







Needless to say, the pressurization is 'heavenly' even though I listen at -10dB or slightly lower.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23631139
> 
> 
> My list would include those two plus Joe and DH5. Oz and Oblivion for the more refined type experience and Joe and DH5 for the more in your face action track aggression. Love all these, but for different reasons.
> 
> 
> Hope Pacific Rim and Star Trek make my list as I have high anticipation for both!



Wow! guess I forgot about DH5, yeah those last two could pull an upset


----------



## derrickdj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23630910
> 
> 
> If I crossover my fronts at 100Hz, does it even contribute to the chest thump?
> 
> Can a bookshelf speaker with 6.5 driver produce chest thump? Or I gotta step up to 8 incher or bigger?



Most of the time bookshelf speakers will not give you the chest thump of mid bass but, they should be used with capable subs for HT. THX recommends bookshelf speakers and subs. The room size is a big factor in how well the subs perform. I have a large room with 18 in. sealed sub and the effects are awesome but, If I put the system in a smaller closed off room the effect would be much better. The question is how much of this shaking and pressurization are you going to chase after and at what cost?


----------



## nube

eNoize, those graphs are looking pretty good. Thanks!


Unfortunately, we can pretty reasonably assume Thor 2 will be high-passed like the original, and I'm guessing Pacific Rim will be, too, regardless of what the trailers show.


----------



## wingnut4772

Finally got down to watching Immortals. Crap movie but awesome bass.


----------



## bsoko2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9600#post_23630087
> 
> 
> What???? I thought it was a true story?



The Easter Bunny must of told you.


----------



## wth718

Let's not forget Olympus Has Fallen as another mid-year candidate for bass movie of the year.


----------



## bsoko2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjaudio*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23630941
> 
> 
> If your looking for a quick way to add some "Chest Thump" you might want to consider a HSU Mid-bass module: http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/mbm-12mk2.html
> 
> 
> As others have noted the chest thumping bass is most noticeable in the 50hz on up range. You can get that bass with high efficiency pro style speakers as well but the quick fix it looks like your going for is with the HSU MBM.



One at each side of the seat and you will be ducking the gunshots.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23632505
> 
> 
> Let's not forget Olympus Has Fallen as another mid-year candidate for bass movie of the year.



We shall see tonite


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsoko2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23632469
> 
> 
> The Easter Bunny must of told you.



Santa


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23630315
> 
> 
> With some helpful suggestions from nube, made some adjustments to the graphs, so tested with the trailer of 'Thor: The Dark World' in DTS-HD MA
> 
> 
> Some decent rumble at the beginning
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice, deep bass when Thor confronts rock monster towards end


I saw that trailer for Thor at the movies this past weekend and it looks like it is going to be pretty good. Also saw a trailer for How to train your dragon 2. Not going to be out till next June, but one to look forward to, say next September


----------



## eNoize

Yeah, really hoping not to be disappointed with 'Thor 2' - both story-wise and bass-wise. But digging the trailer for the moment.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23632505
> 
> 
> Let's not forget Olympus Has Fallen as another mid-year candidate for bass movie of the year.



Good movie and great sound track the bass maybe a 3.5 to 4, there were a few good ULF ( I was -5db, from reference) and i'd like to see some graphs for confirmation of what i felt and heard, but overall not enough to seal the deal for me against a few others this year.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23634481
> 
> 
> Good movie and great sound track the bass maybe a 3.5 to 4, there were a few good ULF ( I was -5db, from reference) and i'd like to see some graphs for confirmation of what i felt and heard, but overall not enough to seal the deal for me against a few others this year.


 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23480859


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23634481
> 
> 
> Good movie and great sound track the bass maybe a 3.5 to 4, there were a few good ULF ( I was -5db, from reference) and i'd like to see some graphs for confirmation of what i felt and heard, but overall not enough to seal the deal for me against a few others this year.



There is some serious thunder right at 20hz on a couple of those graphs and especially that one. But if one doesn't have 20 hz thunder capability then perhaps a different perspective can be taken?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23634502
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23480859



Thanks ! yes its was the 26 to 27 time stamp that was indeed the best moment for me


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9600#post_23623655
> 
> 
> Watched Project X afterwards and holy crap, THAT was nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy 4.5 stars for that one imo.



Yeah, I watched Project X again recently, and I'm still at 4.5 for that one too. Not sure how it got upgraded to 5... I'm not really feeling that one.


Epic being that weak would surprise me, as that's a Randy Thom movie. Even so, I haven't found it to audition it. Could be the director told him not to shake the kiddies around too much or something.


On the subject of the LotR movies, last time I saw the extended edition Blu-Ray trilogy I was at 5, 4.5, and 4.5 for the three movies. Downgraded RotK a bit due to it being light on scenes with extension. Felt it was more loud than low much of the time. Fellowship is the best of the three for bass. At least, for the extended Blu-Rays. Don't remember what the DVDs were like anymore.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23634595
> 
> 
> There is some serious thunder right at 20hz on a couple of those graphs and especially that one. But if one doesn't have 20 hz thunder capability then perhaps a different perspective can be taken?



Very nice thunder, its what I heard and felt ! I should've went that last 5 db to be right at reference and ran the sub a little hotter as I kept it at its calibrated level perhaps a solid 4 to be fair! and the capabilities are in spades in my setup


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9630#post_23634481
> 
> 
> Good movie and great sound track the bass maybe a 3.5 to 4, there were a few good ULF ( I was -5db, from reference) and i'd like to see some graphs for confirmation of what i felt and heard, but overall not enough to seal the deal for me against a few others this year.



You mean the OHF that got 4.75 stars on the d-b.com ranking scale? If you don't have the grunt down low to replicate what's going on, it will be hard to appreciate it. Much of the bass content is 20 and below. One scene in particular can be very difficult on subs if you're not careful. That movie is a bass monster, with content down to 1 Hz and just BARELY missing out on 5 stars because of level.


----------



## JWagstaff

OHF easy 4.5 stars at least


----------



## Steveo1234

Pain & Gain.

Silly over the top movie with lots of over the top LFE. I watched it at -12db so I cant really give any input to the rating but would guess it was around a 4 star. Pretty hot mix but not very deep I think.

Loved all the craziness in it though.




Anyone seen Epic yet? Im still confused about how much that one sucked when I saw it.

Looking forward to comments...


----------



## MKtheater

The craziest part of Pain and Gain was it was a true story, those guys were really that dumb and violent.


----------



## wth718

^^^^ Amen! I really liked the movie and found myself laughing at so many parts. Then I'd stop myself and think "this really happened and I should NOT find it so funny!"


The bass was decent, nothing really low, but for once I wasn't focused on the bass--just the insanity I was seeing on-screen.


----------



## MKtheater

Yes, I liked the movie as well.


----------



## kemiza

OHF?


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9660#post_23635784
> 
> 
> OHF?


Olympus Has Fallen


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9660#post_23634902
> 
> 
> You mean the OHF that got 4.75 stars on the d-b.com ranking scale? If you don't have the grunt down low to replicate what's going on, it will be hard to appreciate it. Much of the bass content is 20 and below. One scene in particular can be very difficult on subs if you're not careful. That movie is a bass monster, with content down to 1 Hz and just BARELY missing out on 5 stars because of level.



I had no problems appreciating WOTW







And what I posted was as whole ,not just whats down low my sub does respect to the spectrum of bass not just a few !


----------



## wth718

That's because WOTW has strong content up and down the whole LFE spectrum. OHF is like Amazing Spider-Man in that the lion's share of the content is very low in the spectrum. Take a look at the respective graphs and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Luke Kamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9660#post_23636653
> 
> 
> I had no problems appreciating WOTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what I posted was as whole ,not just whats down low my sub does respect to the spectrum of bass not just a few !



It sounds like your sub has some very nice limiting and doesn't sound bad when several dB's into compression. Glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luke Kamp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9660#post_23636700
> 
> 
> It sounds like your sub has some very nice limiting and doesn't sound bad when several dB's into compression. Glad you are enjoying it.



There are limiters on it


----------



## Luke Kamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9660#post_23636706
> 
> 
> There are limiters on it



I would hope so expecting two 12" push pull to play Wotw 5 db over reference.


----------



## asere

How is the bass on Olympus Has Fallen?


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9660#post_23636772
> 
> 
> How is the bass on Olympus Has Fallen?


http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23480859


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9660#post_23635061
> 
> 
> OHF easy 4.5 stars at least


Good to hear, I picked it up last night. Will be tonights feature.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luke Kamp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9660#post_23636759
> 
> 
> I would hope so expecting two 12" push pull to play Wotw 5 db over reference.



OMG! I meant *no limiters*


sorry!


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9660#post_23636784
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23480859



Thank you, I rented the dvd. Should be descent bass even if its non bluray right?


----------



## Luke Kamp

L indicates that the maximum level was reached without reaching any of the CEA-2010 distortion thresholds, indicating that the output at this frequency is determined by a limiter or the maximum gain of the sub’s internal electronics

http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/blog/2013/07/17/review-kreisel-sound-dxd-12012-subwoofer?page=0,1 


Most Class D amplifiers exhibit poor sounding clipping characteristics which require aggressive use of limiting circuits to prevent any amplifier clipping on high transient peaks. These Claridy amps have near ideal clipping characteristics allowing very minimal use of any type of limiting circuitry which assures maximum headroom!!!!! (added marketing at the end myself)

http://www.kreiselsound.com/subDXD12012.php


----------



## Luke Kamp

Really enjoyed Oblivion the other night. Well done mix, i give 4.5. Was able raise level from usual -8 to -5. Happy to have a mix with great bass not partaking in the loudness wars.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luke Kamp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9660#post_23636902
> 
> 
> Really enjoyed Oblivion the other night. Well done mix, i give 4.5. Was able raise level from usual -8 to -5. *Happy to have a mix with great bass not partaking in the loudness wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Almost perfect across the board on this one with neither surrounds, mains, center or sub were louder than the other , which allowed the volume to track well to reference levels!










Kudos to the mixers on this one


----------



## Mongo171

Live Free or Die Hard is listed as a 5-Star movie.


Which version of the movie is it? The Blu-ray I found is rated PG-13. The DVD is Unrated. I do like my "yipee-ki-ya..."


----------



## Reefdvr27

I will tell you, all the previews for Olympus Has Fallen are a bass event them self's.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9660#post_23637354
> 
> 
> Live Free or Die Hard is listed as a 5-Star movie.
> 
> 
> Which version of the movie is it? The Blu-ray I found is rated PG-13. The DVD is Unrated. I do like my "yipee-ki-ya..."


When I was one of the first people to bring this up, it was for the DVD. The Unrated has the stuff we like







, but I actually like the PG-13 a little better because it has a bit more dialog that I like. But the action is the same in both cuts. I have not experienced it in BR though. I would give the DVD sound track 5 stars all the way. There are just so may great bass moments and surround moments also.


----------



## MIkeDuke

It seems that my SubMersive and Crowson combo will like OHF. That is once I am and running again.


----------



## spidey.joe80

Thx for recommending Kon_tiki had good bass. I did notice some clipping on a few scenes, anyone else?


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9660#post_23637450
> 
> 
> I will tell you, all the previews for Olympus Has Fallen are a bass event them self's.



Heck yeah, the DTS-HD MA track of the trailer is pretty nice with a couple nice bumps at 10Hz


Beginning when car crashes into lake
 


When White House is attacked
 


The final 30 seconds


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8100#post_23315669
> 
> 
> +1. I saw that movie at an UltraAVX cinema recently and, yeah, it should both look and sound great on BD.


Watched the movie tonight. Yup, it looked and sounded great on BD!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Olympus has Fallen - I'm good at 4.5. There's not enough there for the whole five. Lots of fun in places.


----------



## audiofan1

I'm doing a double feature tonight "Clash of the Titans" and "wrath of the Titans", having just finished COTT, I noticed its on the 4 star list and WOTT is on the 5 star, has anyone done graphs on COTT, I watched at reference with a +6 hot on the sub and the effect turned the room into a bass transducer







I kid you not, the soundtrack is in perfect proportion to the well scaled on screen effects and perhaps a bump up to 4.5 or a 5 star movie is warranted ! but put a hold on that, as it's time to watch WOTT which has that claim as a solid 5.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23638269
> 
> 
> I'm doing a double feature tonight "Clash of the Titans" and "wrath of the Titans", having just finished COTT, I noticed its on the 4 star list and WOTT is on the 5 star, has anyone done graphs on COTT, I watched at reference with a +6 hot on the sub and the effect turned the room into a bass transducer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid you not, the soundtrack is in perfect proportion to the well scaled on screen effects and perhaps a bump up to 4.5 or a 5 star movie is warranted ! but put a hold on that, as it's time to watch WOTT which has that claim as a solid 5.



WOTT soundtrack absolutely ****ted all over COTT in my opinion...........could be the AUS release version the BD hardly had any bass....and found the soundtrack overall rather average


WOTT vibrated all my shampoos and conditioners out of thier cupboards in the bathroom







...that movie rocked my house


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23638301
> 
> 
> WOTT soundtrack absolutely ****ted all over COTT in my opinion...........could be the AUS release version the BD hardly had any bass....and found the soundtrack overall rather average
> 
> 
> WOTT vibrated all my shampoos and conditioners out of thier cupboards in the bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...that movie rocked my house



And that's why I reserved my but and a big but it was







WOTT probably has more sustained ULF than any 5 star I've watched and the well secured acoustic panels buckled against the walls, not only that but the bass itself had an overwhelming at times weight as the underpinnings where beyond the typical shutter and caused all four walls to tremble ! If I had to do the math I'd say up to 70% of the movie had infrasonic bass content which is the most I've experienced of any sound track. Just plain get down to it gut-wrenching this was called for to convey Wrath of the Titans and that it did.


So yeah after this second, feature in my double feature the ratings are in fact dead on with " Clash of the Titans" at 4stars and "Wrath of the Titans" easily coast a 5 star rating and should be commended for the sheer amount of ULF!


Anyone who has graphs for WOTT please post and Thanks in advance


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23638403
> 
> 
> Anyone who has graphs for WOTT please post and Thanks in advance


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23638269
> 
> 
> I'm doing a double feature tonight "Clash of the Titans" and "wrath of the Titans", having just finished COTT, I noticed its on the 4 star list and WOTT is on the 5 star, has anyone done graphs on COTT, I watched at reference with a +6 hot on the sub and the effect turned the room into a bass transducer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid you not, the soundtrack is in perfect proportion to the well scaled on screen effects and perhaps a bump up to 4.5 or a 5 star movie is warranted ! but put a hold on that, as it's time to watch WOTT which has that claim as a solid 5.



Don't forget to complete the trilogy with Remember the Titans too!


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23638161
> 
> 
> Olympus has Fallen - I'm good at 4.5. There's not enough there for the whole five. Lots of fun in places.



For my system (out of gas at 15Hz) I would tend to agree with that rating.

Perhaps if I had better low-end I would have a different opinion.


SPOILER ALERT;

Early in the movie with the Jefferson Memorial scene - I am "just" getting that same sense of room pressurization that I also "just" sense with the FOTP barrel roll.

Those scenes seem to expose the limits of my system.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23638560



Wrong graph, he meant WOTT - Wrath Of The Titans....not WOTW - War Of The Worlds










Just thought I would point that out


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23638773
> 
> 
> For my system (out of gas at 15Hz) I would tend to agree with that rating.
> 
> Perhaps if I had better low-end I would have a different opinion.
> 
> 
> SPOILER ALERT;
> *Early in the movie with the Jefferson Memorial scene* - I am "just" getting that same sense of room pressurization that I also "just" sense with the FOTP barrel roll.
> 
> Those scenes seem to expose the limits of my system.



Do you mind to share the timestamp of that scene please?


----------



## cuzed2

Sorry - viewed it via redbox which I already returned. Around 1/4 of the way into the movie


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23639030
> 
> 
> Sorry - viewed it via redbox which I already returned. Around 1/4 of the way into the movie



Ha, I have a Redbox copy too. I'll be returning it this afternoon, but you did help me already with the 1/4 hint. Heading downstairs to give it a try.


Thanks!


----------



## cuzed2

Let me know your opinion?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

So the red box version is not good?


----------



## SupaKats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23639383
> 
> 
> So the red box version is not good?



I think he was just saying he couldn't give a time stamp because he didn't have the movie anymore.


----------



## ambesolman

I know most of these graphs are obtained directly from the BDs. Though not HD soundtracks, anyone able to graph anything from Vudu? Just wondered how the DD+ tracks compared.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23638403
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who has graphs for WOTT please post and Thanks in advance



I posted it @ DB Forum:

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/?view=findpost&p=268


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SupaKats*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23639448
> 
> 
> I think he was just saying he couldn't give a time stamp because he didn't have the movie anymore.



Yeah I'm an idiot. I read it as he had the rB version so he stopped 1/4 the way through lol. Dumb dumb


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23639492
> 
> 
> I posted it @ DB Forum:
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/?view=findpost&p=268










Thanks , that's lot of purple spots , just gobs of good ULF


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23638713
> 
> 
> Don't forget to complete the trilogy with Remember the Titans too!



Why is it that the 3rd part of a trilogy sucks compared to the other two ?







that's soundtrack wise of course , Remember the Titans was a great movie


----------



## Reefdvr27

Watched half of OHF last night, fell asleep as usual. Wifey watched the whole movie and said it was great. I am going to finish up tonight, but from what I seen and heard, I have to say WOW on the bass. My subs bottomed out a few times, I believe that is the first time that they ever have, I was running a bit on the hot side though. Hopefully my dual Triax's will arrive before the months end. That should fix that problem.







Certainly a must watch to all the bass fiends.


----------



## jlpowell84

Watched Oblivion last night with quad Submersives. Very nice! I really liked in the beginning when he fixed the drone and it came to life.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23639716
> 
> 
> Watched Oblivion last night with quad Submersives. Very nice! I really liked in the beginning when he fixed the drone and it came to life.


You must be as excited as a teenage girl! Lol!


Make sure you post how much you enjoyed the subm's in both the jtr S2 and orbiter threads as I'm sure they are anxious to hear!










Poking a little fun jpowell.







no mal intention... Glad you had a great experience. You cannot go wrong with the subs you are considering.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23639716
> 
> 
> Watched Oblivion last night with quad Submersives. Very nice! I really liked in the beginning when he fixed the drone and it came to life.



I watched it a few nights ago myself. I dug it.


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9660#post_23635086
> 
> 
> Pain & Gain.
> 
> Silly over the top movie with lots of over the top LFE. I watched it at -12db so I cant really give any input to the rating but would guess it was around a 4 star. Pretty hot mix but not very deep I think.
> 
> Loved all the craziness in it though.



Yeah, it's a fun ride that moves much of the action with a decent midbass slam. On occasion, the Dolby TrueHD has small bursts that hit low, but it mostly stays in the 40Hz region and above thanks to a rocking song selection. Personally, I would vote no higher than a 3.5 for bass.


Opening Title Card (00:01:56)
 


Make America a Better Place (00:15:00 - 00:15:02)
 


Shabbat Gangsta's Paradise (00:28:29 - 00:28:50)
 


Grab the Gasoline (00:55:00- 00:55:30)
 


Gonna Rock Your World, Ninja Style (01:04:52 - 01:05:55)


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23639958
> 
> 
> You must be as excited as a teenage girl! Lol!
> 
> 
> Make sure you post how much you enjoyed the subm's in both the jtr S2 and orbiter threads as I'm sure they are anxious to hear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poking a little fun jpowell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no mal intention... Glad you had a great experience. You cannot go wrong with the subs you are considering.



Haha you made me lol literally! I will post them let them know I'm going to go Submersives







I also got to see a bunch of demos off the Blu-ray demo disc today at another place with dual submersives. It felt just a little more tactile but of course I was sitting on the rear riser as well. I love that feeling and it got me thinking, Has anyone built a small frame for their front seating just to get it off the ground for the tactile sensation?


----------



## eNoize

Just finished watching 'Bullet to the Head.' Mediocre mostly boring action flick, but tons of LFE action right from the start until the closing credits.


00:00:00 - 00:00:15
 


00:19:15 - 00:19:54
 


00:54:40 - 00:55:15
 


00:55:40 - 00:56:05
 


01:16:20 - 01:16:50
 


01:21:06


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Phantom was a very good lfe movie. Not bad sub film either. Give it a spin!


----------



## Toe

I have been trying to rent Phantom all week on blu and Netflix keeps sending me the DVD.







Just going to compromise and watch the DVD at this point. I am sure the bass will still be good, but dealing with DVD PQ on the big screen sucks. I am a blu ray snob when watching in the HT!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Yeah, Bullet to the Head has some fun LFE moments. I keep forgetting about that movie.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23641467
> 
> 
> I have been trying to rent Phantom all week on blu and Netflix keeps sending me the DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just going to compromise and watch the DVD at this point. I am sure the bass will still be good, but dealing with DVD PQ on the big screen sucks. I am a blu ray snob when watching in the HT!



That's interesting, I got the dvd of Olympus Has Fallen twice now, hoping the third is the bluray. OTOH I did get the bluray of the Phantom and was just wondering just how that measured...


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23641691
> 
> 
> That's interesting, I got the dvd of Olympus Has Fallen twice now, hoping the third is the bluray. OTOH I did get the bluray of the Phantom and was just wondering just how that measured...


4.75 on the b-b.com scale. But a few instances of latent clipping


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23641691
> 
> 
> That's interesting, I got the dvd of Olympus Has Fallen twice now, hoping the third is the bluray. OTOH I did get the bluray of the Phantom and was just wondering just how that measured...




Interesting. I assume you have Netflix? Good to know they have the blu at least as I was starting to wonder. I might give it a third shot (maybe give them a call as well to make sure someone checks that it is the blu) as I would much prefer to watch this on blu ray.


Going to do the OHF and Bullet to the Head double feature today which should make for a good day of LFE from the sounds of it!


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9720#post_23642059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23641691
> 
> 
> That's interesting, I got the dvd of Olympus Has Fallen twice now, hoping the third is the bluray. OTOH I did get the bluray of the Phantom and was just wondering just how that measured...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I assume you have Netflix? Good to know they have the blu at least as I was starting to wonder. I might give it a third shot (maybe give them a call as well to make sure someone checks that it is the blu) as I would much prefer to watch this on blu ray.
> 
> 
> Going to do the OHF and Bullet to the Head double feature today which should make for a good day of LFE from the sounds of it!
Click to expand...


Netflix also. Now, to be fair, I did notice at one point that my original selection of Olympus Has Fallen in my queue was dvd but I changed it before the next return of older discs. I don't know how the dvd selection happened, maybe I forgot to upgrade on original selection although I'm usually pretty good about that (why oh why can't we just start with a bluray selection in the first place and have dvd only as a back up option?). Or did it have to do with demand, as the bluray is a very long wait I believe it said and dvd no wait...why I found your experience interesting.


OHF with DD soundtrack hopefully has room for improvement. If the bluray doesn't come this time around it may not matter, liked the film enough to buy it when the price is right.


The Phantom soundtrack was pretty good....has anyone measured?


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9720#post_23641780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23641691
> 
> 
> That's interesting, I got the dvd of Olympus Has Fallen twice now, hoping the third is the bluray. OTOH I did get the bluray of the Phantom and was just wondering just how that measured...
> 
> 
> 
> 4.75 on the b-b.com scale. But a few instances of latent clipping
Click to expand...


Thanks, just saw your post. Clipping I thought were from my lesser subs....


----------



## nube

Yep, Olympus Has Fallen is a bigger & better bass movie than either Oz The Great and Powerful or Oblivion , as measured. It's also a decent movie, but not as good as Oblivion in terms of overall theatrical entertainment.


OHF does have some significant clipping, but it's not terribly noticeable because each instance (iirc) corresponds with effects that our ears expect to hear as clipped. It's much like repulsors/jet engine sounds in T:L and the IM series, and not as overt & odd sounding as the clipping in Immortals.


Ninja edit: one note about Olympus Has Fallen - it has a lot of very hot content centered at 20Hz, but what gives it that extra appeal to me is that it also has a lot of hot content in the ULF region. It uses this region more than either Oz or Oblivion, and it shows in the Peak vs. Average graphs.


You won't get as much from OHF if you're running ported or horn systems, or small sealed designs. OHF, like pretty much all of the 4.75-5 star movies, is best presented on high displacement-to-room-size, extremely capable, multiple-driver sealed sub systems that can do at or near 115dB to your LP across the entire bandwidth (not just pink noise), such as the DIY systems built by bosso, popalock, notnyt, and others. It'll sound good and be very resonant with ported/horn systems tuned ~17-18Hz, but won't have the full impact of all the content below that.


(Pet peeve: when people say "reference" but have no frame of reference in measured dB terms for what their system is capable of.)


----------



## steve nn

^^^ Great! That's next on my list.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9720#post_23642156
> 
> 
> Yep, Olympus Has Fallen is a bigger & better bass movie than either Oz The Great and Powerful or Oblivion.


I watched Olympus Has Fallen last night. Not sure it had more bass than Oz or Oblivion.


----------



## nube

As measured, OHF has slightly less total level than Oz but more than Oblivion. OHF & Oblivion have much deeper extension than Oz, but you won't notice this unless you have a very capable sealed system. OHF has slightly more high-level ULF than Oblivion, with a much lower frequency peak - check the PvA graphs to verify. OHF has much better dyanmic range than Oblivion, but slightly less than Oz.


Overall, OHF has more bass by objective measure. It barely missed 5 stars. Again, though, you won't notice this unless your system is multiple, large sealed subs that can do at or near real reference levels (not the supposed "reference" of 0 on your receiver) from ~5-15Hz. Also, they're all great bass movies, so each should sound fantastic on a variety of systems.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9720#post_23642156
> 
> 
> You won't get as much from OHF if you're running ported or horn systems, or small sealed designs.



I got plenty out of it










Then again, the THs are good to 14Hz in my current room, so they're still going where a lot of the horn designs out there are stopping.


That said, I thought Oz was slightly better for bass than both OHF and Oblivion. But they're all good solid 4.5 star movies.


Bullet to the Head I have a hard time rating... I almost want to go 4.5 on that one too, but I think I'll just do 4.


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9720#post_23642259
> 
> 
> I watched Olympus Has Fallen last night. Not sure it had more bass than Oz or Oblivion.


i definitely agree. Oblivion burnt an amp up in one of my subs .


----------



## MKtheater

These opinions are nice but they are measured and we know which one really has more bass. If one sounds like it has more bass than it should then you have a frequency anomaly or you are not getting the low stuff. I watch many movies that have more ULF than Midbass and although I is not as a WOW factor that stuff is really cool like the Amazing Spider-Man. The subtle stuff is wicked and I enjoy that. I love FOTP 32 hz blast bu I am starting to enjoy this low subtle stuff just as much. Dredd was cool like this too. Those still are not 5 stars but ULF without loud Midbass is very cool.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9720#post_23642623
> 
> 
> i definitely agree. Oblivion burnt an amp up in one of my subs .


Really?! Now that's a story to talk about.


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9720#post_23643321
> 
> 
> Really?! Now that's a story to talk about.


not really. I hate paying for one of my subs to get fixed.


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9720#post_23643202
> 
> 
> These opinions are nice but they are measured and we know which one really has more bass. If one sounds like it has more bass than it should then you have a frequency anomaly or you are not getting the low stuff. I watch many movies that have more ULF than Midbass and although I is not as a WOW factor that stuff is really cool like the Amazing Spider-Man. The subtle stuff is wicked and I enjoy that. I love FOTP 32 hz blast bu I am starting to enjoy this low subtle stuff just as much. Dredd was cool like this too. Those still are not 5 stars but ULF without loud Midbass is very cool.


Thanks for your honest statement. I reckon i have midrange subs.but i sure do enjoy them. Ed makes a nice product when I'm not pushingthem too hard


----------



## Toe

OHF. As a front to back, start to finish LFE experience, I would probably go 4. If I was judging just on its best scenes, a 4.5-5 (the Washington Monument scene was insane!!) A few more of these big scenes would have bumped the overall LFE experience up a notch IMO and as I have mentioned, my favorite OVERALL LFE tracks are ones that are loaded with the low end and leave the best (or near best) for last like TIH, Battle LA, Matrix Revolutions, etc.... Even with my subs dropping off at 13-14hz (my BKs hit single digits though which gives me the ULF to some degree at least), the big LFE scenes in this film were flat out awesome! My subs were being pushed in a way that is very rare at this tracks best LFE moments, and my BKs were pushed to their limits as well as they even bottomed a few times. I would love to feel that last bit of extension in a single digit sub system.



Also watched Bullet to the Head which I would rate 3.5-4 overall. The intro right from frame one was excellent and the low end supported the film well I thought.



As far as the quantity of LFE discussing above, we don't need a graph to know that something like Oblivion has more overall quantity of LFE vs something like OHF. Between the actual score/music which is flat out LOADED by itself (the isolated score experience is fantastic!) and effects, Oblivion clearly has more quantity of LFE vs OHF. Now Quantity in a certain part of the range and/or quality is a different matter, but for overall LFE quantity it is not even close between those two films with Oblivion clearly having more.


----------



## audiofan1

Anyone catch the latest DC animation of "Batman Returns" parts one and two ? If not and your a fan, its a must see but don't go in having the expectation of watching with kids will be a good idea! it wont this the real deal and was gripping and well done! Now as for the reason for posting this here







The bass ! if you love that room filling energizing bass that makes you wonder did I leave the LFE+Main setting on ( it made me check as I had used it for music earlier that day







) ! this one has it in spades and its there through out it ample quantity and with visceral authority which only made the movie more engaging . I'd love to see this graphed !


get it


----------



## asere

I hope to see Oblivion this weekend. I trust the LFE will be awesome based on what you guys say. I also hope the movie is good.


----------



## nube

Haha you guys are crazy. "I don't need a tape measure to tell me exactly how tall the ceiling is. I know it's 9ft tall just by looking at it!"










Close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades. I'll stick with objective measures that don't change from movie to movie.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9720#post_23644516
> 
> 
> Haha you guys are crazy. "I don't need a tape measure to tell me exactly how tall the ceiling is. I know it's 9ft tall just by looking at it!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades. I'll stick with objective measures that don't change from movie to movie.




I assume you are talking to me. My only point was take Oblivions isolated score for example, then watch OHF..........do you need a graph to tell you which track has more *OVERALL* LFE? Of course not. That is not a ding against the graphs in any way shape or form and its not a knock against either track one way or the other. IF you are wanting the most _quantity_ of LFE though, one track clearly has more and we sure don't need a graph for that particular stat. This is largely dictated by the nature of the content obviously.










Oh, and close only counts in horseshoes, hand grenades and farts is the way I always heard it.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9720#post_23644787
> 
> 
> I assume you are talking to me. My only point was take Oblivions isolated score for example, then watch OHF..........do you need a graph to tell you which track has more *OVERALL* LFE? Of course not. That is not a ding against the graphs in any way shape or form and its not a knock against either track one way or the other. IF you are wanting the most _quantity_ of LFE though, one track clearly has more and we sure don't need a graph for that particular stat. This is largely dictated by the nature of the content obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and close only counts in horseshoes, hand grenades and farts is the way I always heard it.



Especially farting under the blanket with the girl then lifting it up to let it escape. She doesn't like being close then


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9720#post_23644818
> 
> 
> Especially farting under the blanket with the girl then lifting it up to let it escape. She doesn't like being close then













They get even more mad if you pull the full Dutch Oven and trap her under there.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9720#post_23644849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They get even more mad if you pull the full Dutch Oven and trap her under there.



I like to trap it and then lift the blanket up, let it fall down and all the air gets fanned out the the head! Some of you are thinking TMI I know. So I got to watch a Tron demo with Submersives and wow that was sick!


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9720#post_23644787
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and close only counts in horseshoes, hand grenades and farts is the way I always heard it.


Not quite........close only counts in horseshoes, hand grenades, farts, love and cleavage.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9720#post_23644874
> 
> 
> I like to trap it and then lift the blanket up, let it fall down and all the air gets fanned out the the head! Some of you are thinking TMI I know. So I got to watch a Tron demo with Submersives and wow that was sick!


You thinking backwards if it's the demo you thought was sick 😳 But it makes two of us cuz my wife hates it too


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9720#post_23644911
> 
> 
> Not quite........close only counts in horseshoes, hand grenades, farts, love and cleavage.



This saying is getting better and better as the posts go on. Nice!


----------



## nube

I think maybe the disconnect is that there _is_ a way to actually and objectively measure the bass content of discs, which is what maxmercy has done at D-B.com. The level measurement compares movies by how much total content there is and, when combined with extension and dynamics measures and ratings, you get a score of exactly how much bass content is on a disc.


By these measures, and you might read how they're arrived at in the first post of that D-B thread, you know how much content is there, and because the process is repeated exactly the same way for each movie, it's a completely apples-to-apples comparison. It's not a graph, it's numbers, man, and bigger numbers are better.







.


Throw all that subjective guesswork of comparisons based on audio memory, or the different response & total output characteristics of your system vs. others, out the window - that's what maxmercy's done.


----------



## Toe

I understand all that Nube. My only point is that a movie like Matrix Revolutions due to the fact that the material in the last hour is nearly all action is clearly going to have more actual run time of LFE vs Looper for example and a graph is not needed to hear this. .


----------



## nube

I don't think you understand it, then. The idea of "more" is not merely the length of the mix that contains content from 0-120 or 160Hz. It's the quality (or sound pressure, in pascals) of that content, with reference to (in part) what it takes to reproduce the content. This rating is derived by measuring the levels, the extension, the dynamics, etc.


It takes a lot more displacement and wattage for a driver to reproduce 100dB at 5Hz than it does to produce 100dB at 120Hz, hence the difference. If you objectively measure the total amount of bass content on a disc, then more is more. There is no debating that more is more, regardless of the genre, run time, etc., is there?


This is why Looper gets a significantly higher rating at D-B.com than Matrix Revolutions. Looper has deeper, higher SPL bass content and, because of this, yet regardless of the run time or amount of action on screen, it has more bass energy encoded in the mix. I hope that all makes sense.


----------



## Toe

Once again, I understand that. My comments are not in relation to the DB scale but in relation to the length of the mix. Matrix Revolutions from that standpoint clearly has much more instances of LFE vs Looper. I hope we can agree from that perspective since I don't know how you could argue that just due to the nature of the two films as MR has much more action obviously and has a need to call on the low end more because of it.


----------



## MKtheater

I think the problem is that most people hear the loud 30hz stuff and say that is great(I do) but all the great very low stuff is subtle and adds significantly to overall bass content in a measurement system. So it might not seem as impressive overall but actually has more measured bass. One of the loudest bass hits I have heard in my theater was when the Bat came out during TDKR but overall there are much better bass movies. BTW, I really liked and still watch TDKR as I thought the movie was really good.


----------



## Toe

Another example is FOTP vs TIH. FOTP objectively measures higher vs TIH, but if your goal was to watch a movie start to finish and you were looking for the best overall bass experience, would anyone choose FOTP even though it objectively measures higher? No. FOTP has one awesome main memorable scene (plane crash) while TIH has three great scenes (bottling plant, campus scene and end fight) with each one better than the last overall.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9720#post_23645941
> 
> 
> I think the problem is that most people hear the loud 30hz stuff and say that is great(I do) but all the great very low stuff is subtle and adds significantly to overall bass content in a measurement system. So it might not seem as impressive overall but actually has more measured bass. One of the loudest bass hits I have heard in my theater was when the Bat came out during TDKR but overall there are much better bass movies. BTW, I really liked and still watch TDKR as I thought the movie was really good.



The lower you go is icing on the cake. Cake is great and the icing rounds out the experience. I settle for 13hz in my case and I can only live vicariously though others descriptions of brown notes. Lol


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9750#post_23646001
> 
> 
> Another example is FOTP vs TIH. FOTP objectively measures higher vs TIH, but if your goal was to watch a movie start to finish and you were looking for the best overall bass experience, would anyone choose FOTP even though it objectively measures higher? No. FOTP has one awesome main memorable scene (plane crash) while TIH has three great scenes (bottling plant, campus scene and end fight) with each one better than the last overall.



Every measurement scheme has drawbacks.


At the time FOTP and TIH were compared, an 'average under the curve' scheme was utilized. Its inherent drawback was all a film would have to do is have either large sweeps, or narrow, high level effects evenly distributed along the frequency span, (with one big one below 10Hz) and you get lots of stars.


Now, the ranking system has evolved to take into account the films with 'broad-based' effects, like broadband explosions. It puts films that have narrow-band and broadband effects on equal ground. Unfortunately, the problem is time. It takes around a solid hour to measure a film. With the amount of films already measured, that it a LOT of time, at least a week's work of time-and-a-half.....something I do not have in abundance. The good thing is that the best films will rank well on any of the three ranking scales I have used thus far, only a quarter of a star difference, so keep that in mind.


In my opinion, TIH is the best bass film of all time (thus far). That it didn't garner the full 5 Stars in my system kinda disappointed me, but it is too loud for too long, squashing dynamics, making it a 4.75 Star film with the first and second, and current systems. Battle:LA is also incredible, but I have not measured it with the new system. HTTYD is equally impressive. All 5 Stars for me subjectively, but that takes my room, my freq response, and most important, my furniture's RESONANCES into account. People underestimate how much a film would not impact someone were they to sit on solid concrete chairs and not get that couch to move with certain effects. With ULF, sometimes the resonances in your room (or the drywall creaks) are the only clue that the ULF is there. The system takes all of those huge variances out, but it will not necessarily predict how it will play in your room. Once you know your room, you can look at the measurement and predict how a film will sound/feel. I can look at the PvA graph and tell that Olympus has Fallen will be a rock star in my room (couch moves a lot from 16-25Hz, and lots more from 18-22Hz). I got it on Netflix this evening, and will view it as soon as I have time to.


JSS


----------



## nube

OK, Toe, I'll take a different tack.


Since I measured the digital content, bit-for-bit, from both Oblivion and OHF BR discs, here's how they shake out objectively:


Oblivion
Code:


Code:


[CODE]Extension    1hz     5star
Level   111.81  4star
Dynamics        25.92   4star

[/CODE]


OHF
Code:


Code:


[CODE]Extension    1hz     5star
Level   112.25  4star
Dynamics        29.22   5star

[/CODE]


While technically the same extension at the -10dBfs point, the shape of the curve in the Peak vs. Average graphs shows you why OHF is such a beast. Oblivion may have more from 40-60Hz, but OHF has a lot more from 1-20Hz. By these objective measures, Oblivion has less total bass content, 1-160Hz, than OHF, and that's with 2 additional channels (7.1 vs. 5.1 for OHF), or an extra 2dB of mixing headroom to play with!


Again, I don't want to make this out to seem like it's such a huge difference in the grand scheme of things - they're both really good, and we're splitting hairs in many ways. It's the


----------



## Toe

Nube, I appreciate the detailed explanation, but we are coming at this from two different pespectives. Humor me for a moment and stop coming at this from the db scale/system. Let me give a bit more extreme example to make my angle a bit more clear. Keep in mind I am talking about individual instances of bass no matter where it hits in the spectrum. Lets say you listen to a rap concert for two straight hours and then watch OHF.....which experience will have more actual bass as far as individual bass moments/instances?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9750#post_23647164
> 
> 
> Every measurement scheme has drawbacks.
> 
> 
> At the time FOTP and TIH were compared, an 'average under the curve' scheme was utilized. Its inherent drawback was all a film would have to do is have either large sweeps, or narrow, high level effects evenly distributed along the frequency span, (with one big one below 10Hz) and you get lots of stars.
> 
> 
> Now, the ranking system has evolved to take into account the films with 'broad-based' effects, like broadband explosions. It puts films that have narrow-band and broadband effects on equal ground. Unfortunately, the problem is time. It takes around a solid hour to measure a film. With the amount of films already measured, that it a LOT of time, at least a week's work of time-and-a-half.....something I do not have in abundance. The good thing is that the best films will rank well on any of the three ranking scales I have used thus far, only a quarter of a star difference, so keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> In my opinion, TIH is the best bass film of all time (thus far). That it didn't garner the full 5 Stars in my system kinda disappointed me, but it is too loud for too long, squashing dynamics, making it a 4.75 Star film with the first and second, and current systems. Battle:LA is also incredible, but I have not measured it with the new system. HTTYD is equally impressive. All 5 Stars for me subjectively, but that takes my room, my freq response, and most important, my furniture's RESONANCES into account. People underestimate how much a film would not impact someone were they to sit on solid concrete chairs and not get that couch to move with certain effects. With ULF, sometimes the resonances in your room (or the drywall creaks) are the only clue that the ULF is there. The system takes all of those huge variances out, but it will not necessarily predict how it will play in your room. Once you know your room, you can look at the measurement and predict how a film will sound/feel. I can look at the PvA graph and tell that Olympus has Fallen will be a rock star in my room (couch moves a lot from 16-25Hz, and lots more from 18-22Hz). I got it on Netflix this evening, and will view it as soon as I have time to.
> 
> 
> JSS



Thanks for the very informative post Maxmercy and thanks for all the time, effort and everything else you have done as far as the db thread goes. I have really enjoyed that thread since first learning of it months ago and you guys have eliminated the biggest issue with this AVS thread which is how loosely it is based as far as the grading parameters by establishing such a clear set of guidelines for how a track is scored. It eliminates the issues like me and Nube are having right now since there is no chance of two grading perspectives clashing to some degree since again the guidelines are clearly spelled out.


The bis bass scenes in OHF were amazing in my setup even with my subs dropping off in the low teens (my BK hit single digits at least). The Washington Monument scene is one that stands out in my mind as my subs were being pushed in a way that is very rare. I still need to check out the graph for this scene as I am curious just where this was hitting. It was obviously low, but not so low as to be out of range for my subs to some degree so there must be some extrememly strong content somewhere between 15-25hz if I had to guess (and of course whatever below that which my subs can't touch).


I agree with you on TIH and that is still my #1 LFE film most likely. By the time the credits roll, I am trying to figure out WTH just happened!










Thanks again though and please don't take my comments in this thread as disrespectful toward the db thread since lime I mentioned, I have the utmost respect for what you and others have done in that thread. As far as this AVS thread goes though, my voting works a bit differently as I have explained quite a few times which adheres to the loose structure of this thread, just like Nubes more objective method is fair game as well here and again where the confusion sets in and what you guys have successfully eliminated in the db thread which is nice. Both threads have their place though in my mind even though neither is perfect.


----------



## nube

Toe, I think I understand where you're coming from, but I won't ever agree that a longer duration of content in the range of 1-120Hz _necessarily_ equates to "more" bass. It can be "more," all other things being equal (extension, level, dynamics, peak frequencies, etc.), but definitely is not always in practice, especially when all other things aren't equal.










We're looking at this with different scales, and I can appreciate that. Reasonable minds can disagree on how to measure something. But, I just want to be clear what I'm talking about: a measurement of quantity that relies upon relational scales that aren't merely duration. Amount of bass, to me, is not just how long frequencies in the range of 1-120Hz are produced, though duration is a component of it.


Maybe I'm thinking about quantities of bass like the caloric content of different foodstuffs. (Note: I'm terrible with analogies, so apologies in advance.







) Fat contains 9 calories per gram. Protein has 4 calories per gram. Carbs contain 4 calories per gram. Insoluble plant fiber is very close to 0 calories per gram. They all are 1 gram by weight, but not all measured the same in their total caloric content. If I were to make a pile of each that reached 100 calories, the fiber pile would be enormous compared to the carbs & protein, and an absolute mountain compared to the pile of fat. The fiber pile would certainly look like a lot more food than the others, but would have exactly the same caloric content.


However, if I created piles by volume, things would look much different when measuring their caloric content. 10 liters of fat would have orders of magnitude (maybe 1,000x? 100,000x?) more calories than 10 liters of fiber. They would be the same by volume, but their caloric content would be vastly different. Their weight would be vastly different, too, because of their different densities. I could pile up enough fiber to equal the weight of the 10 liters of fat, and it'd look like a lot more food, but it still wouldn't equal the caloric content of fat.


Anecdotally, this is why I love big, fat steaks.









Here's the Washington Monument SL scenecap from OHF. Scroll down to the next post for more graphs of OHF.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9720#post_23645941
> 
> 
> I think the problem is that most people hear the loud 30hz stuff and say that is great(I do) but all the great very low stuff is subtle and adds significantly to overall bass content in a measurement system. So it might not seem as impressive overall but actually has more measured bass. One of the loudest bass hits I have heard in my theater was when the Bat came out during TDKR but overall there are much better bass movies. BTW, I really liked and still watch TDKR as I thought the movie was really good.


Funny you mentioned this. Last weekend or the weekend before, we were watching TDKR on HBO and we got into it. I said what are watching it on HBO for when I have the BluRay. I switched it over and man, what a difference!! The opening of the movie with the C130 cargo plane is pretty intense. I think that movie has an incredible soundtrack on top of a great movie. One of my favorites.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9750#post_23648808
> 
> 
> Funny you mentioned this. Last weekend or the weekend before, we were watching TDKR on HBO and we got into it. I said what are watching it on HBO for when I have the BluRay. I switched it over and man, what a difference!! The opening of the movie with the C130 cargo plane is pretty intense. I think that movie has an incredible soundtrack on top of a great movie. One of my favorites.



yeah the sound on HBO's dark knight rises is so neutered, I flipped to it the other day and it just sounded so off, even the voices sounded wrong.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9750#post_23648715
> 
> 
> Toe, I think I understand where you're coming from, but I won't ever agree that a longer duration of content in the range of 1-120Hz _necessarily_ equates to "more" bass. It can be "more," all other things being equal (extension, level, dynamics, peak frequencies, etc.), but definitely is not always in practice, especially when all other things aren't equal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're looking at this with different scales, and I can appreciate that. Reasonable minds can disagree on how to measure something. But, I just want to be clear what I'm talking about: a measurement of quantity that relies upon relational scales that aren't merely duration. Amount of bass, to me, is not just how long frequencies in the range of 1-120Hz are produced, though duration is a component of it.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm thinking about quantities of bass like the caloric content of different foodstuffs. (Note: I'm terrible with analogies, so apologies in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Fat contains 9 calories per gram. Protein has 4 calories per gram. Carbs contain 4 calories per gram. Insoluble plant fiber is very close to 0 calories per gram. They all are 1 gram by weight, but not all measured the same in their total caloric content. If I were to make a pile of each that reached 100 calories, the fiber pile would be enormous compared to the carbs & protein, and an absolute mountain compared to the pile of fat. The fiber pile would certainly look like a lot more food than the others, but would have exactly the same caloric content.
> 
> 
> However, if I created piles by volume, things would look much different when measuring their caloric content. 10 liters of fat would have orders of magnitude (maybe 1,000x? 100,000x?) more calories than 10 liters of fiber. They would be the same by volume, but their caloric content would be vastly different. Their weight would be vastly different, too, because of their different densities. I could pile up enough fiber to equal the weight of the 10 liters of fat, and it'd look like a lot more food, but it still wouldn't equal the caloric content of fat.
> 
> 
> Anecdotally, this is why I love big, fat steaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Washington Monument SL scenecap from OHF. Scroll down to the next post for more graphs of OHF.



Which weighs more: a ton of bricks or a ton of feathers?


----------



## mantaraydesign

Anyone know of good scary or horror movies with bass? I was looking at these 2 movies and was wondering if these got any good bass?




 


 




I heard the movie Triangle got excellent bass and a great movie as well. I will have to buy this movie for sure.


I guess I am looking for horror/scary movies with excellent bass.


----------



## wth718

Neither of those is all that great. Triangle is one, as is The Woman In Black, and Rec 2 (Spanish language movie with subtitles, but the best bass out of the bunch).


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9750#post_23649502
> 
> 
> Anyone know of good scary or horror movies with bass? I was looking at these 2 movies and was wondering if these got any good bass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the movie Triangle got excellent bass and a great movie as well. I will have to buy this movie for sure.
> 
> 
> I guess I am looking for horror/scary movies with excellent bass.


 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400_100#post_23386429

 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8400_100#post_23394859


----------



## ambesolman

Cabin in the Woods had some good spots. It was mentioned earlier in here with graphs, just search for it. 😎


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9750#post_23649335
> 
> 
> Which weighs more: a ton of bricks or a ton of feathers?


  


Which is bigger?

Which has more structural integrity for building a house?

Which has better insulation value?


----------



## mantaraydesign

Thanks guys for some great ideas!


----------



## Toe

Thanks Nube, and I think you get the gist of what I am talking about and I certainly understand and respect your perspective as well. Just to be clear, this is just one small grading parameter for me and I certainly take into account the objective info as well along with the subjective category of execution. Because of this, OHF for example would never make my personal 5 star list even if its best scenes are subjectively and objectively worthy of that status or close to it which they are. This particular thread allows that type of discretion even if it doesn't agree with your rating system so hope you can at least respect that as far this thread goes no matter if you agree or not. I have voted this way for years in this thread, and I am not going to stop now since this is an important consideration for me to some degree. Obviously I would never push this particular grading parameter at db as I respect the very well established guidelines, but this is not DB.


Thanks for the link to the Washington Monument scene and looks like I was good at calling it as I thought a strong portion of that scene must have hit in the 15-25hz region and it looks VERY strong right about 20hz. That scene was a monster in my setup. I am sure that single digit content would take it to the next level and is impressive on a sub system that can do it justice and while my transducers get me there, it's obviously not the same as the subs doing it. Some day.........


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9720#post_23644874
> 
> 
> I like to trap it and then lift the blanket up, let it fall down and all the air gets fanned out the the head! Some of you are thinking TMI I know. So I got to watch a Tron demo with Submersives and wow that was sick!




All fun and laughs until this happens lol

http://www.netrider.net.au/threads/dutch-oven-went-horribly-wrong.162208/


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9750#post_23649947
> 
> 
> All fun and laughs until this happens lol
> 
> http://www.netrider.net.au/threads/dutch-oven-went-horribly-wrong.162208/


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9750#post_23649947
> 
> 
> All fun and laughs until this happens lol
> 
> http://www.netrider.net.au/threads/dutch-oven-went-horribly-wrong.162208/



Anyone get a waterfall on that one scene???


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9750#post_23649645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is bigger?
> 
> Which has more structural integrity for building a house?
> 
> Which has better insulation value?


LOL!


----------



## tim_1335

Guys, what's the verdict on Iron Man 3?


----------



## MKtheater

You know guys, I keep forgetting about TIH as that was a great Bass fest, time to try that out first when I am ready!


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9750#post_23650150
> 
> 
> Anyone get a waterfall on that one scene???



Wow I just laughed for a minute straight. Shouldnt, but hey


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9750#post_23649502
> 
> 
> Anyone know of good scary or horror movies with bass? I was looking at these 2 movies and was wondering if these got any good bass?
> 
> I heard the movie Triangle got excellent bass and a great movie as well. I will have to buy this movie for sure.
> 
> 
> I guess I am looking for horror/scary movies with excellent bass.




If you have a FRYS near then grab Triangle for 2.00 on BD.

Not my type of flick, but it's in my collection because of the brutal bass !!!

http://www.frys.com/product/6141919?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## Mongo171

Pulse.


Server scene.


WOW!


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9750#post_23650619
> 
> 
> You know guys, I keep forgetting about TIH as that was a great Bass fest, time to try that out first when I am ready!


tih?


----------



## Cowboys

^^ TIH = The incredible Hulk


----------



## kemiza

A list of abbreviations on this thread for the movie titles would help.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim_1335*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9750#post_23650604
> 
> 
> Guys, what's the verdict on Iron Man 3?


It's not due for release in the US until September 24th, so I'd imagine we'll start seeing people graphing the Chinese MKV rips of the BR sometime in the next week. The production facilities received the BR master last week. The only thing to be aware of is if the Chinese pirates remux the audio, they sometimes screw up the mix (as they did on Epic and Oblivion's MKV rips).


----------



## Mrkazador

Iron man 3 is already "out" there...


----------



## nube

Quote: Originally Posted by *kemiza* 

A list of abbreviations on this thread for the movie titles would help.

I'll try to list the most common abbreviations from this thread, some of which aren't used that much because the movies aren't discussed much.

Note: if a link doesn't take you to the exact measurements of the movie, just hit F5 to reload the page. (This has to do with bad browser rendering when multiple image placeholders try to display at once, not the site itself or your computer.)

*AGDTDH* or *DH5*= A Good Day To Die Hard (aka Die Hard 5)

*AIL* = All Is Lost

*ALVH* = Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter

*AOF* = The Art of Flight

*AOTC* = Star Wars: Attack of the Clones

*AVP* = Alien vs. Predator

*B:LA* = Battle: Los Angeles

*BHD* = Black Hawk Down

*CATWS* = Captain America - The Winter Soldier

*CITW* = Cabin In the Woods

*COTT* = Clash of the Titans

*DOTM* = Transformers: Dark of the Moon

*EG* = Ender's Game

*FOTP* = Flight of the Phoenix

*GG* or *TGG* = The Great Gatsby

*HB1*, *HB2* = Hellboy, Hellboy 2: The Golden Army

*HTTYD* = How To Train Your Dragon

*IM, IM2, IM3* = Iron Man 1, Iron Man 2, Iron Man 3

*KFP* = Kung Fu Panda

*LFODH* or *DH4*= Live Free or Die Hard (aka Die Hard 4)

*LOTR FOTR* = Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring

*LOTR TTT* = Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers

*LOTR ROTK* = Lord of the Rings: Return of the King

*M&C* = Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World

*MoS* = Man of Steel

*MU* = Monsters University

*MWTIF* = The Man with the Iron Fists

*OHF* = Olympus Has Fallen

*Oz* = Oz the Great and Powerful

*PR* or *PacRim* = Pacific Rim

*ROTF* = Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen

*ROTS* = Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith

*SPR* = Saving Private Ryan

*STID* = Star Trek Into Darkness

*T1, T2, T3* = Terminators 1, 2 & 3

*TS* or *T4* = Terminator Salvation

*TDK* = The Dark Knight

*TDKR* = The Dark Knight Rises

*TDAT* = The Day After Tomorrow

*THL* or *HL* = The Hurt Locker

*TIH* = The Incredible Hulk

*T:L* = Tron: Legacy

*TPM* = Star Wars: The Phantom Menace

*TR* = Total Recall

*U:A* = Underworld: Awakening

*WOTT* = Wrath of the Titans

*WOTW* = War of the Worlds

*WWZ* = World War Z

*ZDT or ZD30* = Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9750#post_23650715
> 
> 
> If you have a FRYS near then grab Triangle for 2.00 on BD.
> 
> Not my type of flick, but it's in my collection because of the brutal bass !!!
> 
> http://www.frys.com/product/6141919?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG



Thanks!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23651174
> 
> 
> I'll try to list the most common abbreviations from this thread, some of which aren't used that much because the movies aren't discussed much.
> 
> 
> Note: if a link doesn't take you to the exact measurements of the movie, just hit F5 to reload the page. (This has to do with bad browser rendering when multiple image placeholders try to display at once, not the site itself or your computer.)
> 
> *AGDTDH* = A Good Day To Die Hard (aka Die Hard 5)
> 
> *ALVH* = Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter
> 
> *AOTC* = Star Wars: Attack of the Clones
> 
> *AVP* = Alien vs. Predator
> 
> *B:LA* = Battle: Los Angeles
> 
> *BHD* = Black Hawk Down
> 
> *CITW* = Cabin In the Woods
> 
> *COTT* = Clash of the Titans
> 
> *DOTM* = Transformers: Dark of the Moon
> 
> *FOTP* = Flight of the Phoenix
> 
> *HTTYD* = How To Train Your Dragon
> 
> *IM, IM2, IM3* = Iron Man 1 , Iron Man 2 , 3
> 
> *LFODH* = Live Free or Die Hard (aka Die Hard 4)
> 
> *LOTR FOTR* = Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
> 
> *LOTR TTT* = Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
> 
> *LOTR ROTK* = Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
> 
> *M&C* = Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World
> 
> *OHF* = Olympus Has Fallen
> 
> *ROTF* = Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
> 
> *ROTS* = Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith
> 
> *SPR* = Saving Private Ryan
> 
> *T1, T2, T3* = Terminators 1, 2 & 3
> 
> *TS* = Terminator Salvation
> 
> *TDK* = The Dark Knight
> 
> *TDKR* = The Dark Knight Rises
> 
> *TDAT* = The Day After Tomorrow
> 
> *TIH* = The Incredible Hulk
> 
> *T:L* = Tron: Legacy
> 
> *TPM* = Star Wars: The Phantom Menace
> 
> *TR* = Total Recall
> 
> *U:A* = Underworld: Awakening
> *
> 
> WOTT* = Wrath of the Titans
> 
> *WOTW* = War of the Worlds
> *
> 
> ZDT or ZD30* = Zero Dark Thirty



Nice work and Thanks


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9750#post_23649947
> 
> 
> All fun and laughs until this happens lol
> 
> http://www.netrider.net.au/threads/dutch-oven-went-horribly-wrong.162208/



OMG! But the article said he had 8 pints of Guiness and farted 6 pints of volume of air. Both doubtful


----------



## dominguez1


Watched OHF last night...

 

I enjoyed the movie...but the best part was that a handful of the scenes in there that could be the new king of ULF bass demos! One scene in particular is the Washington Monument scene! Immediately after I watched the movie, I jumped on ebay and bought the blu-ray just for that specific scene. Granted, I watched at -10 on my MV, but even at that level I could tell that there was some SERIOUS low stuff. It's immediately noticeably on my system even at -10. I redboxed it, so I never got to listen at reference, but will report back when I do.

 

It could be my new ULF go-to-scene...for those that can recreate it properly, play that scene vs a Thor or any Avengers scene, and you'll instantly know what the difference is. If you can't tell, then you don't have a system capable of reproducing it. I will have to confirm listening at reference, but my initial gut is that the ULF is more evident and in your face than the TIH end scene. It was awesome and one where there isn't subtlety around it...it's in your face and lengthy.

 

From an Oblivion vs OHF standpoint...Oblivion had more frequent bass scenes and more bass in general, but from strictly a ULF scene standpoint, OHF was the clear winner from my standpoint...and I really was impressed with the ULF in Oblivion!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23651328
> 
> 
> Watched OHF last night...
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the movie...but the best part was that a handful of the scenes in there that could be the new king of ULF bass demos! One scene in particular is the Washington Monument scene! Immediately after I watched the movie, I jumped on ebay and bought the blu-ray just for that specific scene. Granted, I watched at -10 on my MV, but even at that level I could tell that there was some SERIOUS low stuff. It's immediately noticeably on my system even at -10. I redboxed it, so I never got to listen at reference, but will report back when I do.
> 
> 
> It could be my new ULF go-to-scene...for those that can recreate it properly, play that scene vs a Thor or any Avengers scene, and you'll instantly know what the difference is. If you can't tell, then you don't have a system capable of reproducing it. I will have to confirm listening at reference, but my initial gut is that the ULF is more evident and in your face than the TIH end scene. It was awesome and one where there isn't subtlety around it...it's in your face and lengthy.
> 
> 
> From an Oblivion vs OHF standpoint...Oblivion had more frequent bass scenes and more bass in general, but from strictly a ULF scene standpoint, OHF was the clear winner from my standpoint...and I really was impressed with the ULF in Oblivion!



Great review! What woofage setup did you have?


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim_1335*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9750#post_23650604
> 
> 
> Guys, what's the verdict on Iron Man 3?



Very disappointing, IMO. Saw it in the LOUDMax theater, and was expecting better. Seems to have the least bass content of the 3. Easily.










Edit: I may try running my LFE hotter than usual, but at the levels I listened, real good bass flicks usually make themselves known.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23651338
> 
> 
> Very disappointing, IMO. Saw it in the LOUDMax theater, and was expecting better. Seems to have the least bass content of the 3. Easily.



Storm Hollywood!


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23651337
> 
> 
> Great review! What woofage setup did you have?


A pair of sealed subs with a FTW-21 (34mm xmax) driver in each. I also have an fv15hp nearfield.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23651378
> 
> 
> A pair of sealed subs with a FTW-21 (34mm xmax) driver in each. I also have an fv15hp nearfield.



Yikes! Nice!


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23651338
> 
> 
> Very disappointing, IMO. Saw it in the LOUDMax theater, and was expecting better. Seems to have the least bass content of the 3. Easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I may try running my LFE hotter than usual, but at the levels I listened, real good bass flicks usually make themselves known.



Sounds about right, all Marvel movies are getting neutered since Avengers.


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9750#post_23651066
> 
> 
> The only thing to be aware of is if the Chinese pirates remux the audio, they sometimes screw up the mix (as they did on Epic and Oblivion's MKV rips).


Remux by its nature cannot "screw up the mix".


Cheers


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23651311
> 
> 
> OMG! But the article said he had 8 pints of Guiness and farted 6 pints of volume of air. Both doubtful



Lol i dont have intricate knowledge over how our digestion systems work. The description of the Indian food was pretty funny


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23651768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9750#post_23651066
> 
> 
> The only thing to be aware of is if the Chinese pirates remux the audio, they sometimes screw up the mix (as they did on Epic and Oblivion's MKV rips).
> 
> 
> 
> Remux by its nature cannot "screw up the mix".
> 
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


That's great, but remuxing's the only process in their nfos that denotes the modifications to the content which has resulted in lower volume mixes, or removal of bass extension. So, perhaps you'd like to address how they might accomplish these things, and why. I know the rest of us would benefit from your wisdom. And, after you teach us about that, you can regale us with stories of your travels to far and distant lands, and the exotic places where you gained this enormity of sage insight.


----------



## Kurolicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9750#post_23651066
> 
> 
> The production facilities received the BR master last week.



Just out of curiosity, how do you know this? Do you work for the studio?


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kurolicious*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23652188
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how do you know this? Do you work for the studio?



He is an Insider







......now stop asking questions.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23651174
> 
> 
> I'll try to list the most common abbreviations from this thread, some of which aren't used that much because the movies aren't discussed much.
> 
> 
> Note: if a link doesn't take you to the exact measurements of the movie, just hit F5 to reload the page. (This has to do with bad browser rendering when multiple image placeholders try to display at once, not the site itself or your computer.)
> 
> *AGDTDH* = A Good Day To Die Hard (aka Die Hard 5)
> 
> *ALVH* = Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter
> 
> *AOTC* = Star Wars: Attack of the Clones
> 
> *AVP* = Alien vs. Predator
> 
> *B:LA* = Battle: Los Angeles
> 
> *BHD* = Black Hawk Down
> 
> *CITW* = Cabin In the Woods
> 
> *COTT* = Clash of the Titans
> 
> *DOTM* = Transformers: Dark of the Moon
> 
> *FOTP* = Flight of the Phoenix
> 
> *HTTYD* = How To Train Your Dragon
> 
> *IM, IM2, IM3* = Iron Man 1 , Iron Man 2 , 3
> 
> *LFODH* = Live Free or Die Hard (aka Die Hard 4)
> 
> *LOTR FOTR* = Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
> 
> *LOTR TTT* = Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
> 
> *LOTR ROTK* = Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
> 
> *M&C* = Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World
> 
> *OHF* = Olympus Has Fallen
> 
> *ROTF* = Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
> 
> *ROTS* = Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith
> 
> *SPR* = Saving Private Ryan
> 
> *T1, T2, T3* = Terminators 1, 2 & 3
> 
> *TS* = Terminator Salvation
> 
> *TDK* = The Dark Knight
> 
> *TDKR* = The Dark Knight Rises
> 
> *TDAT* = The Day After Tomorrow
> 
> *TIH* = The Incredible Hulk
> 
> *T:L* = Tron: Legacy
> 
> *TPM* = Star Wars: The Phantom Menace
> 
> *TR* = Total Recall
> 
> *U:A* = Underworld: Awakening
> *
> 
> WOTT* = Wrath of the Titans
> 
> *WOTW* = War of the Worlds
> *
> 
> ZDT or ZD30* = Zero Dark Thirty


How cool is that! Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## steve nn

^^^ NICE POST!


----------



## Skylinestar

Before upgrading my Windows to 64bit version....does SpecLab runs in 64bit environment?


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23652377
> 
> 
> Before upgrading my Windows to 64bit version....does SpecLab runs in 64bit environment?



I have 64 bit windows 7 professional and I can run speclab. I can't get the color scheme the same as everyone here though, no idea why.


----------



## Kurolicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23652325
> 
> 
> He is an Insider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......now stop asking questions.



I don't recall asking you anything. Besides, I just asked a very simple, non-threatening question that I'm sure he's capable of answering himself. There's no reason to be defensive.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kurolicious*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23652778
> 
> 
> I don't recall asking you anything. Besides, I just asked a very simple, non-threatening question that I'm sure he's capable of answering himself. There's no reason to be defensive.



He was just joking around.. thats what the







implies.


----------



## nube

I used to work in a portion of the industry, and made a few contacts. There are also a fair number of people on these forums that are _actual_ insiders.


JWag: to get the color palette correct, just download bosso's settings from the d-b.com thread. Load them, and use them or change them back, but that'll give you the correct color scale.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23651752
> 
> 
> Sounds about right, all Marvel movies are getting neutered since Avengers.



The Avengers formula made ~ 1 billion dollars. Of course they will do it again. That sucks for us, but oh well.....


JSS


----------



## MKtheater

IDK, I thought the Avengers sounded great!


----------



## ambesolman

Watched OHF today. Thought it was good and had some great bass scenes. Though I'm good to only 16Hz (hsu vtf3.3), the Washington monument was still pretty good. I could tell that there was more to it than what I got out of it. It was a great action flick and one I'll watch again!


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23655110
> 
> 
> IDK, I thought the Avengers sounded great!



It wasn't horrid by any means...but it definetely felt like something was missing at some parts where I was expecting very heavy bass.


The amount of money they made you would expect them to go all out and give us a good soundtrack........I also found the surround sound track more front stage heavy.


PQ was absolutely stunning though, ill give them that....but the soundtrack could of been done better.

_In other news - anyone got any bass Waterfall charts on Iron Man 3?







_


----------



## mo949

Most extreme bass I've seen recently is in 'the impossible' (2012) with the start of the tsunami sequence.


----------



## Mrkazador

I think the tsunami was around 30hz, I'll check it out later


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23655110
> 
> 
> IDK, I thought the Avengers sounded great!



Absolutely! The ONLY issue with this track is the filtered low end and everything else was excellent to my ears. I did not find the track front heavy at all as the surround work was very well done IMO. All this is a big reason why the filtered low end was so disappointing because the track was a standout otherwise.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23655666
> 
> 
> Most extreme bass I've seen recently is in 'the impossible' (2012) with the start of the tsunami sequence.


 

The red at 15hz is where it starts to rumble and then the hot pink blob is when the water first hits.


----------



## MemX

Thanks for the graph of The Impossible - I had heard it had decent LFE (and have suffered watching the film already because the missus bought it







) but my SVS tune only goes down to 16Hz so I think I am missing some of the content.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23655635
> 
> 
> It wasn't horrid by any means...but it definetely felt like something was missing at some parts where I was expecting very heavy bass.
> 
> 
> The amount of money they made you would expect them to go all out and give us a good soundtrack........I also found the surround sound track more front stage heavy.
> 
> 
> PQ was absolutely stunning though, ill give them that....but the soundtrack could of been done better.
> 
> _In other news - anyone got any bass Waterfall charts on Iron Man 3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Avengers is widely regarded as having a really good soundtrack, I think what they did is focused the sound track on people who have htib subs or worse, so they didn't care about less than 30 hz. I think filtering at 30 hz makes small subs sound better, which is what 99.9% of people have.


----------



## MKtheater

Sorry guys, I should have left a







after my post about the Avengers.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9810#post_23656250
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, I should have left a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after my post about the Avengers.



I genuinely think the Avengers does have a great audio track in general, same with The Hobbit, same with 2012, same with Revenge of the Sith, its just the low end that is disappointing and a let down with all of these which is obviously a significant issue for us bass guys and really dampens the experience as a whole.










Watched Phantom a few nights ago which had some nice solid LFE at times. Worth a rent I thought.


----------



## Steveo1234

Iron man 3


Ok, lets start with the good things: Excellent audio track. Really really good.. Listening at reference was not a problem at all. Movie was pretty damn entertaining too.

Bass? Well, disappointed would sum it all up I think. It felt like a car where you constantly hit the rpm-limiter. I felt the bass on the way and then just "BAM" ,nothing. Not the deep powerful bass the LFE hinted at was on the way. So, that sucked. I ran the LFE 2db over my standard setting (of +4db) to make it seem a little better and that helped. Im guessing that the LFE is high passed somewhere around 20hz or so and that there´s some sort of level-limiter as well even though I wouldn´t necessarily complain about the level.


So, Id sum it up as a weak 4star movie. But, then again, I thought (and still think) Avengers was a 4.5star movie so there you go.

Didnt watch a crappy blurayrip mkv but the EUR bluray with 7.1 audio.


I checked my settings since it almost sounded like night mode was enabled. But, unfortunaltly it wasnt.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9810#post_23656871
> 
> 
> Iron man 3
> 
> 
> Ok, lets start with the good things: Excellent audio track. Really really good.. Listening at reference was not a problem at all. Movie was pretty damn entertaining too.
> 
> Bass? Well, disappointed would sum it all up I think. It felt like a car where you constantly hit the rpm-limiter. I felt the bass on the way and then just "BAM" ,nothing. Not the deep powerful bass the LFE hinted at was on the way. So, that sucked. I ran the LFE 2db over my standard setting (of +4db) to make it seem a little better and that helped. Im guessing that the LFE is high passed somewhere around 20hz or so and that there´s some sort of level-limiter as well even though I wouldn´t necessarily complain about the level.
> 
> 
> So, Id sum it up as a weak 4star movie. But, then again, I thought (and still think) Avengers was a 4.5star movie so there you go.
> 
> Didnt watch a crappy blurayrip mkv but the EUR bluray with 7.1 audio.
> 
> 
> I checked my settings since it almost sounded like night mode was enabled. But, unfortunaltly it wasnt.


 

I quickly scanned through it with Speclab and it does seem filtered at around 15-20hz. A lot of the LFE is in the 30-40hz area but there is some content at 20hz.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9810#post_23658263
> 
> 
> I quickly scanned through it with Speclab and it does seem filtered at around 15-20hz. A lot of the LFE is in the 30-40hz area but there is some content at 20hz.



That was pretty much what i heard.

It doesnt really explain the sensation of "limiting" I experienced though. Something it made me very aware of is the importance of wideband LFE. When a LFE-track is highpassed, even as low as 20hz, it introduces a distinct sensation of "sameness" to the LFE.

Spending time in threads like this makes you more aware of these things. Not necessarily only a positive ....


----------



## audiofan1

For those wondering about "Solomon Kane" and have Netflix, its been released on bluray finally and is a pretty decent movie but somehow a bit different. There where plenty of big names in it to give it a sustain quality. The bass in the movie is hot as was the rest of this what I call aggressive mix. there are plenty of pants cuffing moments and perhaps three that stand out are possible graph worthy ULF spots that hit deep and hard in the 4.5 area overall. While waiting on the rest of the big boy releases give it a spin and a graph


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9810#post_23659508
> 
> 
> That was pretty much what i heard.
> 
> It doesnt really explain the sensation of "limiting" I experienced though. Something it made me very aware of is the importance of wideband LFE. When a LFE-track is highpassed, even as low as 20hz, it introduces a distinct sensation of "sameness" to the LFE.
> 
> Spending time in threads like this makes you more aware of these things. Not necessarily only a positive ....



Sometimes ignorance is bliss....I remember an old system I would use that had 87dB mains, 85dB surrounds, a single 30Hz sub, and thinking it was awesome.....and compared to TV speakers, it was.


JSS


----------



## mantaraydesign

Is there a graph for the movie Evil Dead 2013 on bluray? I wondering how low the bass is for this movie.


----------



## nube

IM3 has a steep 30Hz HPF. Not gonna be a good one, I fear.


On the flip side, The Great Gatsby is full of fun sweeps and interesting bass effects, plus legit pipe organ down to 16Hz. Its bass content is low level on average, since it's not really an action movie, but makes very good use of the full LFE bandwidth, with exceptional dynamics. TGG is definitely not a movie for everyone, especially those who want explosions and gunfights, but it's a decent flick (doesn't really follow the book very well, though) with gorgeous cinematography that aptly portrays the decadence of the era.


----------



## wth718

Does anyone know if it was a different sound team that did IM3 versus the other 2? They weren't full bandwidth, by any means, but they certainly weren't neutered like this!


----------



## Toe

So IM3 is another Avengers in the low end?


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9810#post_23660659
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if it was a different sound team that did IM3 versus the other 2? They weren't full bandwidth, by any means, but they certainly weren't neutered like this!



Yes. It was a different team.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9810#post_23655857
> 
> 
> The red at 15hz is where it starts to rumble and then the hot pink blob is when the water first hits.


I bought the Impossible way back when it came out and it was ok, my wife really liked it. Other than the Tsunami, I don't recall any bass. The movie was mostly if not all dialog. Now if you want to hear some serious bass with ocean waves, check out Blue Crush. The opening of that movie has some really good LFE. I would actually like to see a graph of the beginning of Blue Crush if anyone can provide.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9810#post_23660847
> 
> 
> I bought the Impossible way back when it came out and it was ok, my wife really liked it. Other than the Tsunami, I don't recall any bass. The movie was mostly if not all dialog. Now if you want to hear some serious bass with ocean waves, check out Blue Crush. The opening of that movie has some really good LFE. I would actually like to see a graph of the beginning of Blue Crush if anyone can provide.


Plus Kate Bosworth was really hot in it 😉


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9810#post_23660030
> 
> 
> Is there a graph for the movie Evil Dead 2013 on bluray? I wondering how low the bass is for this movie.


 

 

Evil Dead (2013)


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9810#post_23661315
> 
> 
> Evil Dead (2013)




Thanks!


There are 9 good bass scenes in this movie. I have not seen this movie yet. Do you think this movie got better bass than the movie Triangle? Or is Triangle still the king of bass for a horror movie?


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23651174
> 
> 
> I'll try to list the most common abbreviations from this thread, some of which aren't used that much because the movies aren't discussed much.
> 
> 
> Note: if a link doesn't take you to the exact measurements of the movie, just hit F5 to reload the page. (This has to do with bad browser rendering when multiple image placeholders try to display at once, not the site itself or your computer.)
> 
> *AGDTDH* = A Good Day To Die Hard (aka Die Hard 5)
> 
> *ALVH* = Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter
> 
> *AOTC* = Star Wars: Attack of the Clones
> 
> *AVP* = Alien vs. Predator
> 
> *B:LA* = Battle: Los Angeles
> 
> *BHD* = Black Hawk Down
> 
> *CITW* = Cabin In the Woods
> 
> *COTT* = Clash of the Titans
> 
> *DOTM* = Transformers: Dark of the Moon
> 
> *FOTP* = Flight of the Phoenix
> 
> *HTTYD* = How To Train Your Dragon
> 
> *IM, IM2, IM3* = Iron Man 1 , Iron Man 2 , 3
> 
> *LFODH* = Live Free or Die Hard (aka Die Hard 4)
> 
> *LOTR FOTR* = Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
> 
> *LOTR TTT* = Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
> 
> *LOTR ROTK* = Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
> 
> *M&C* = Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World
> 
> *OHF* = Olympus Has Fallen
> 
> *ROTF* = Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
> 
> *ROTS* = Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith
> 
> *SPR* = Saving Private Ryan
> 
> *T1, T2, T3* = Terminators 1, 2 & 3
> 
> *TS* = Terminator Salvation
> 
> *TDK* = The Dark Knight
> 
> *TDKR* = The Dark Knight Rises
> 
> *TDAT* = The Day After Tomorrow
> 
> *TIH* = The Incredible Hulk
> 
> *T:L* = Tron: Legacy
> 
> *TPM* = Star Wars: The Phantom Menace
> 
> *TR* = Total Recall
> 
> *U:A* = Underworld: Awakening
> *
> 
> WOTT* = Wrath of the Titans
> 
> *WOTW* = War of the Worlds
> *
> 
> ZDT or ZD30* = Zero Dark Thirty




Are all these rated five?


----------



## manonfire

^^^no not all of them


----------



## MKtheater

I have not watched triangle but my favorite bass horror flicks(not horror movies) are Pulse and The Haunting.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9810#post_23662696
> 
> 
> I have not watched triangle but my favorite bass horror flicks(not horror movies) are Pulse and The Haunting.



The Pulse "scene" is incredible. Pulse the movie is on par with Sharknado.


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9810#post_23662696
> 
> 
> I have not watched triangle but my favorite bass horror flicks(not horror movies) are Pulse and The Haunting.




Thanks!


----------



## spidey.joe80

evil dead looks like a monster


----------



## capricorn kid

Triangle has very good bass and it was not that bad of a movie either. Very strange, weird plot.


----------



## asere

The Haunting is not out on bluray right?


----------



## audiofan1

All right guys ! so I realized earlier this week I hadn't watched TIH on my new setup, as I save my fav's for last after knowing all is well, but this one I somehow over looked







So in it went tonight and the anticipation of knowing what awaits at the end had me on edge as I knew I would go all in at 0. Now what happened when the moment arrived and Hulk decided to put out a fire ( this was the look on WOTW face







) Now Hulk angry and you know what happens next Hulk smash!! ( now look at WOTW 's face







) We know it resides comfortably on the 5 star list but for me I've found my top dog. The clap alone sent a pressure wave akin to an Atom bomb!

Nothing besides WOTW has ever given me such a sensation of just flat out being overwhelmed by a powerful dynamic movie moment. The simple fact Hulk hits you twice in as little as 5 mins apart was really beyond description and I jumped, ducked pushed back and what I heard continue behind me was the wave leaving the room.


1.) Heard

2.) felt

3.) sensed as though it where real in scale and size, probably a culmination of all of them but never before have I been so convinced by a sound effect coupled to what happened on the screen


This was fun and to honest a little terrifying and a bit unnerving


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9810#post_23663220
> 
> 
> All right guys ! so I realized earlier this week I hadn't watched TIH on my new setup, as I save my fav's for last after knowing all is well, but this one I somehow over looked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in it went tonight and the anticipation of knowing what awaits at the end had me on edge as I knew I would go all in at 0. Now what happened when the moment arrived and Hulk decided to put out a fire ( this was the look on WOTW face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Now Hulk angry and you know what happens next Hulk smash!! ( now look at WOTW 's face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) We know it resides comfortably on the 5 star list but for me I've found my top dog. The clap alone sent a pressure wave akin to an Atom bomb!
> 
> Nothing besides WOTW has ever given me such a sensation of just flat out being overwhelmed by a powerful dynamic movie moment. The simple fact Hulk hits you twice in as little as 5 mins apart was really beyond description and I jumped, ducked pushed back and what I heard continue behind me was the wave leaving the room.
> 
> 
> 1.) Heard
> 
> 2.) felt
> 
> 3.) sensed as though it where real in scale and size, probably a culmination of all of them but never before have I been so convinced by a sound effect coupled to what happened on the screen
> 
> 
> This was fun and to honest a little terrifying and a bit unnerving


To get this amazing feeling, is it a must to watch it at reference level 0dB or at least run the bass hot so the bass is playing at reference level? What if you watch it at a lower level (example -10dB)?


----------



## Flageborg

Watched Oblivion last night - and had to turn my MV +10dB compared to other recent releases...









..and then the sound was just great in its simple complexity


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23663435
> 
> 
> Watched Oblivion last night - and had to turn my MV +10dB compared to other recent releases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and then the sound was just great in its simple complexity



I thought there was a standard in movies in that volume was the same across the board unlike the loudness wars of music?


----------



## MKtheater

Try running TDK at reference and then TDKR at reference then come back and tell us! TDK is smooth and not loud at all at reference where TDKR is very loud and sounds like screaming. I can still listen to TDKR at reference but my room helps quite a bit.


----------



## primetimeguy

there is standard for the max level but a mixer can put dialog, effects and overall volume at what he desires.


I think a lot of the issues today are because some films are remastered for the home and others are not.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23663498
> 
> 
> I thought there was a standard in movies in that volume was the same across the board unlike the loudness wars of music?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23663570
> 
> 
> Try running TDK at reference and then TDKR at reference then come back and tell us! TDK is smooth and not loud at all at reference where TDKR is very loud and sounds like screaming. I can still listen to TDKR at reference but my room helps quite a bit.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23663591
> 
> 
> there is standard for the max level but a mixer can put dialog, effects and overall volume at what he desires.
> 
> 
> I think a lot of the issues today are because some films are remastered for the home and others are not.



Oh I see


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *primetimeguy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23663591
> 
> 
> there is standard for the max level but a mixer can put dialog, effects and overall volume at what he desires.
> 
> 
> I think a lot of the issues today are because some films are remastered for the home and others are not.


There is a standard, but the final result always comes down to the guy doing the mixing, and just as there are good and bad live sound FOH engineers the same applies to mixing engineers and producers. Besides, I'm quite sure that some guys goose the low end on purpose, thinking to themselves "_Just wait until the kiddies hear *this!*_"


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Fitzmaurice*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23663679
> 
> 
> There is a standard, but the final result always comes down to the guy doing the mixing, and just as there are good and bad live sound FOH engineers the same applies to mixing engineers and producers. Besides, I'm quite sure that some guys goose the low end on purpose, thinking to themselves "_Just wait until the kiddies hear *this!*_"


Or "They're gonna be pissed about this missing LFE! (maniacal laugh)"


----------



## Flageborg

Oblivion Chapter 11 - from beginning - dialogue with Vica before robot vaporize her...has som nice ULF...if you turn up the volume




















Volume turned up...a little bit


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23664304
> 
> 
> Oblivion Chapter 11 - from beginning - dialogue with Vica before robot vaporize her...has som nice ULF...if you turn up the volume



That graph looks different than the ones normally posted or am I just seeing things? I don't really know how to read them


----------



## eNoize

I know this has been asked before, but since there haven't been any changes to the OP, I now have to wonder if anyone is monitoring and updating the list anymore?


----------



## wingnut4772

Saw OHF last night.. It was ok. Bass was average IMO.


----------



## Freniata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23664369
> 
> 
> Saw OHF last night.. It was ok. Bass was average IMO.



Did you turn your subs "ON" ?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23664315
> 
> 
> That graph looks different than the ones normally posted or am I just seeing things? I don't really know how to read them



The graph looks a lot like all the others I have been posting the last couple of months...so what are you seeing?

Can you relate to the same ULF because you have a sub-system which can reproduce single digits...?


Oblivion Chapter 3 - from start of shooting in cave - and arrow points at the slo-mo scene where wire is cut and he is falling back into cave


----------



## Flageborg

Oblivion Chapter 3 - from start of shooting in cave - and arrow points at the slo-mo scene where wire is cut and he is falling back into cave


And compared to the same slo-mo effect in The Man With The Iron Fists - Chapter 7 - when Bronze Lion fist hits Brass Body face


Recorded at SAME level


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23664325
> 
> 
> I know this has been asked before, but since there haven't been any changes to the OP, I now have to wonder if anyone is monitoring and updating the list anymore?


 

The original post hasn't been updated in 9 months but the good news is that the Topic Creator lfe man was last online a few hours ago so he is still active. I think its just way too much work for him. You can always search for the movie or visit this thread which is more technical

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/

 

Unless someone wants to create a *NEW NEW* Master List of Bass in Movies


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23664520
> 
> 
> The original post hasn't been updated in 9 months but the good news is that the Topic Creator lfe man was last online a few hours ago so he is still active. I think its just way too much work for him. You can always search for the movie or visit this thread which is more technical
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/
> 
> 
> Unless someone wants to create a *NEW NEW* Master List of Bass in Movies


I would and would also change the grading system.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23664369
> 
> 
> Saw OHF last night.. It was ok. Bass was average IMO.


What subs do you have? How big is your room?


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9810#post_23663252
> 
> 
> To get this amazing feeling, is it a must to watch it at reference level 0dB or at least run the bass hot so the bass is playing at reference level? What if you watch it at a lower level (example -10dB)?



Yes. Simply boosting below 80Hz will not duplicate the 'slam' of certain effects. Chest cavity resonates at ~50Hz and multiples of 50 above that. You need >105dB SPL above 50Hz to get the 'kick in the chest' feeling. Boosting below 40Hz will get you the rumble and shudder, but not the blast. When listening at -10dB, DynamicEQ helps, but nothing is the same as distortion-free Reference level with a clip-free track.


Most people have 'slam' problems due to 1/4 wave 'suckouts' at the important chest-slam frequencies. It takes very careful implementation of a sound system to room to achieve proper playback.


The Incredible Hulk uses all available amplitude on the track with very little clipping, and no overt, square-wave clipping, like in Immortals or Tron:Legacy. It is a bass monster, and my fav bass film. The best part is a 5-7Hz system will do it complete justice, unlike WotW, HTTYD and other films with content to 1Hz.


JSS


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23664520
> 
> 
> The original post hasn't been updated in 9 months but the good news is that the Topic Creator lfe man was last online a few hours ago so he is still active. I think its just way too much work for him. You can always search for the movie or visit this thread which is more technical
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/
> 
> 
> Unless someone wants to create a *NEW NEW* Master List of Bass in Movies



Oh, yeah, I frequent maxmercy's thread quite a bit, though haven't yet participated. I was only wondering what was going on here because the discussions are great, but there's little activity on the first page.


If someone were to take over, I think it would be good to have multiple people with access to update the OP, or at least have access to this thread to help lfe_man. Just a thought.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23664583
> 
> 
> Yes. Simply boosting below 80Hz will not duplicate the 'slam' of certain effects. Chest cavity resonates at ~50Hz and multiples of 50 above that. You need >105dB SPL above 50Hz to get the 'kick in the chest' feeling. Boosting below 40Hz will get you the rumble and shudder, but not the blast. When listening at -10dB, DynamicEQ helps, but nothing is the same as distortion-free Reference level with a clip-free track.
> 
> 
> Most people have 'slam' problems due to 1/4 wave 'suckouts' at the important chest-slam frequencies. It takes very careful implementation of a sound system to room to achieve proper playback.
> 
> 
> The Incredible Hulk uses all available amplitude on the track with very little clipping, and no overt, square-wave clipping, like in Immortals or Tron:Legacy. It is a bass monster, and my fav bass film. The best part is a 5-7Hz system will do it complete justice, unlike WotW, HTTYD and other films with content to 1Hz.
> 
> 
> JSS



Did someone say "The Incredible Hulk"


I shutter at the thought


----------



## Mrkazador


Star Trek Into Darkness (2013)


----------



## SmokenAshes

If someone would like to send me all the information they have on movies with bass in a PM I'll do my best at a new list and we can see if its worthy enough. I don't have that program that does waterfalls so I'll need to rely on you guys for all the info.


Things in mind that I would need. The lowest frequency the certain film hit, the total range of the frequencies, list of scenes that had memorable bass moments and frequency. Or I could get most of that from waterfalls.


Send me all that or whatever you guys got and I'll come up with something. I'm on this forum just about every day so I can update it constantly. And I love movies so it is a hobby of mine. Hell I wanted to be a director before I joined the service.


----------



## Toe

Mrkazador, do you have the actual blu ray and if so do you have the 3d version? If you do have the 3d blu, is it variable aspect or constant 2.35 like the 2d?


Thanks


----------



## Mrkazador

Its from iTunes.


----------



## maxmercy

Then there is hope. Those waterfalls are not exactly 'impressive'....that's a non-trivial highpass there.


JSS


----------



## popalock

OHF. Washington Monument Scene.


Absolutely incredible.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23664583
> 
> 
> Yes. Simply boosting below 80Hz will not duplicate the 'slam' of certain effects. Chest cavity resonates at ~50Hz and multiples of 50 above that. You need >105dB SPL above 50Hz to get the 'kick in the chest' feeling. Boosting below 40Hz will get you the rumble and shudder, but not the blast. When listening at -10dB, DynamicEQ helps, but nothing is the same as distortion-free Reference level with a clip-free track.
> 
> 
> Most people have 'slam' problems due to 1/4 wave 'suckouts' at the important chest-slam frequencies. It takes very careful implementation of a sound system to room to achieve proper playback.
> 
> 
> The Incredible Hulk uses all available amplitude on the track with very little clipping, and no overt, square-wave clipping, like in Immortals or Tron:Legacy. It is a bass monster, and my fav bass film. The best part is a 5-7Hz system will do it complete justice, unlike WotW, HTTYD and other films with content to 1Hz.
> 
> 
> JSS



Could you explain in a bit more detail about these 1/4 wave suckouts? And how to deal with them so one maintains that chest slam effect to its full benefits?


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23665171
> 
> 
> Could you explain in a bit more detail about these 1/4 wave suckouts? And how to deal with them so one maintains that chest slam effect to its full benefits?


 http://www.realtraps.com/videos.htm 


Click on the Non-Modal Peaks and Nulls video. Good info on that site.


JSS


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23665184
> 
> http://www.realtraps.com/videos.htm
> 
> 
> Click on the Non-Modal Peaks and Nulls video. Good info on that site.
> 
> 
> JSS



Thanks !


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23664544
> 
> 
> I would and would also change the grading system.


The grading system comes from fellow members personal opinions. Never set in stone.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23664770
> 
> 
> If someone would like to send me all the information they have on movies with bass in a PM I'll do my best at a new list and we can see if its worthy enough. I don't have that program that does waterfalls so I'll need to rely on you guys for all the info.
> 
> 
> Things in mind that I would need. The lowest frequency the certain film hit, the total range of the frequencies, list of scenes that had memorable bass moments and frequency. Or I could get most of that from waterfalls.
> 
> 
> Send me all that or whatever you guys got and I'll come up with something. I'm on this forum just about every day so I can update it constantly. And I love movies so it is a hobby of mine. Hell I wanted to be a director before I joined the service.



Hey, SmokenAshes, I appreciate the sentiment and willingness.







However, I don't think there's any real need to duplicate work.


I feel like this thread is good as-is for the subjective commentary on bass movies, as long as people read the last few pages of posts or use the search function.


Meanwhile, the data-bass.com thread by maxmercy has established itself as the objective measurements & graphs thread for people looking for the complete dish on new releases, as well as old ones.


MrKazador,


Thanks for the graphs on the Web-DL of Star Trek Into Darkness.







I'm hopeful that the full BR, which supposedly hits the disc factories in China next week, will be free of HPF. We shall see!


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23665087
> 
> 
> OHF. Washington Monument Scene.
> 
> 
> Absolutely incredible.



Popalock,


Thanks for commenting on that scene! That means a lot coming from you and your system . My system dies off around 15hz - but I thought that scene was one of the best.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23663435
> 
> 
> Watched Oblivion last night - and had to turn my MV +10dB compared to other recent releases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and then the sound was just great in its simple complexity



And that is when it's a 5 - within first minute it has ULF down to 5Hz - and then you know - this is gonna be spectacular and it continues down to 3Hz the minute after that......but if you can't experience single digits ULF during not-so-actionpacked-sequences or worse...below 20Hz - you might give it a 4(or strong 3)




Oblivion - Chapter 11












Oblivion - Chapter 16


----------



## Flageborg

What about Oblivion - Chapter 8?


Is it a 5? or less?


How do YOU experience Chapter 8 ?


----------



## nube

Flageborg,


Is everything alright? Must've been a good party last night, because you're carrying on a conversation with yourself!


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9810#post_23656059
> 
> 
> Avengers is widely regarded as having a really good soundtrack, I think what they did is focused the sound track on people who have htib subs or worse, so they didn't care about less than 30 hz. I think filtering at 30 hz makes small subs sound better, which is what 99.9% of people have.



Most commercial theaters don't go below 30Hz.


----------



## wingnut4772

I have 5 ULs 15s. My room is open to the rest of the house. Oblivion sounded amazing. Guess it spoiled me.


Edit: my room is my profile pic


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9870#post_23666296
> 
> 
> I have 5 ULs 15s. My room is open to the rest of the house. Oblivion sounded amazing. Guess it spoiled me.
> 
> 
> Edit: my room is my profile pic



I see 4. Where is the 5th?


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9870#post_23666328
> 
> 
> I see 4. Where is the 5th?


He sits on it


----------



## wingnut4772

Added after pic. Front left corner.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9870#post_23666352
> 
> 
> 
> He sits on it


Actually I believe wingnut is a female.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9870#post_23666567
> 
> 
> Actually I believe wingnut is a female.


Then I stand by my post 😉


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23664583
> 
> 
> Yes. Simply boosting below 80Hz will not duplicate the 'slam' of certain effects. Chest cavity resonates at ~50Hz and multiples of 50 above that. You need >105dB SPL above 50Hz to get the 'kick in the chest' feeling. Boosting below 40Hz will get you the rumble and shudder, but not the blast. When listening at -10dB, DynamicEQ helps, but nothing is the same as distortion-free Reference level with a clip-free track.
> 
> 
> Most people have 'slam' problems due to 1/4 wave 'suckouts' at the important chest-slam frequencies. It takes very careful implementation of a sound system to room to achieve proper playback.
> 
> 
> The Incredible Hulk uses all available amplitude on the track with very little clipping, and no overt, square-wave clipping, like in Immortals or Tron:Legacy. It is a bass monster, and my fav bass film. The best part is a 5-7Hz system will do it complete justice, unlike WotW, HTTYD and other films with content to 1Hz.
> 
> 
> JSS



+1


As usual, outstanding stuff!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23665171
> 
> 
> Could you explain in a bit more detail about these 1/4 wave suckouts? And how to deal with them so one maintains that chest slam effect to its full benefits?



Just recently helped a DJ with related issues, .. ie., summation, boundary interaction, etc.


An excerpt;
_"What I'd focus on is the time signal alignment, and the proper acoustic summation of the mains and subs. Assure that the tops and subs are summing appropriately, whereby the resultant acoustic outputs are in phase and smoothly achieving the desired response.


Now the biggest caveat to quality mobile sound is possessing a solid grasp on boundary interactions, and how to achieve maximum acoustic summation and minimal cancelation effects. Anyone setting up and optimizing portable sound systems really needs to understand quarter wavelength effects, and how to use this to your advantage.


Again, you likely know this, but it's worth revisiting. There's two important interconnected elements at play; the manner in which your boxes sum, and the influences of the boundaries. In a typical sub/top scenario, either place the subs less than a quarter wavelength apart, or more than two wavelengths apart. This applies to the freqs within their coverage. So, ... 1120/freq=wavelength in feet, so if the subs are covering 100hz on down, either keep them closer than about 3 feet, or or more than about 50 feet apart.


All too often two subs spread apart, being used as bases for the tops or whatever, are working against each other as much as with one-another. There's so much precious gain to be achieved by co-locating them. The vast majority of set-ups get this simple fact wrong.


Now the second element is boundary loading. Whenever possible, the acoustic savvy sound man will utilize the surroundings to their advantage. Something as simple as utilizing an adjacent wall can gain you as much as 6dB across the board. Add in another boundary and place them in a corner and you gain another 6dB, totaling 12dB of acoustic gain. Don't be afraid to closely couple the driver, and fire the sub into the wall, or into the corner. This gives you a significant advantage and can entirely transform your otherwise modest sub into a beast.


There's no downside to these techniques, as long as you allow a minimum of several inches between the boundary and the driver, it'll work fantastic. Now you will need to assure proper time alignment and blending within the crossover region. This is easy with your measurement gear/running some alignment signal through the system.


After you consider acoustic advantages, you've got to make sure there's no disadvantages, via cancelations. A great rule of thumb is never place subs anywhere between about 2.5', and around 8 feet of a boundary. The problem is there will be acoustic cancelations within the sub's operating coverage."
_


I hope this helps, he was a DJ that had measurement skills, REW, etc, but wanted a better grasp on what he's up against.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9870#post_23666296
> 
> 
> I have 5 ULs 15s. My room is open to the rest of the house. Oblivion sounded amazing. Guess it spoiled me.
> 
> 
> Edit: my room is my profile pic



Just wanted to take a moment, .. nice set-up. Yeah, the subs are very HQ, as is everything, but that's not what I'm talking about. Your room _set-up_ is so nice.


All too often I see AVS'ers and their system so diffraction cluttered up front. The propagated wave-launch needs to be as clean and unadulterated as possible. It just allows a higher degree of accuracy in imaging, smoother response, better clarity and detail. Those very early reflections/disturbances are important, and all too often the it would seem even knowledgeable enthusiasts get this wrong. The subjective differences can vary subtle to significant, and imaging coherence and listening into a detailed soundstage is an acquired skill. But once exposed to it, it very easy to tell the difference when the recorded event is reproduced with depth and width details resolved intact.


I know I'm not sharing anything new, but it's just worth repeating ... wingnut's room is a very nice example.


Nice open, clean and aesthetically pleasing room, distributed/multi-sub, sweet.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9870#post_23666220
> 
> 
> Flageborg,
> 
> Is everything alright?



Yepp...but why don't you rather try to keep your focus on "BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts" ?


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9810#post_23656059
> 
> 
> Avengers is widely regarded as having a really good soundtrack, I think what they did is focused the sound track on people who have htib subs or worse, so they didn't care about less than 30 hz. I think filtering at 30 hz makes small subs sound better, which is what 99.9% of people have.


 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23481939 Read this.


----------



## missyman

I was wondering if anyone had ever graphed and rated wanted.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9870#post_23667185
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by JWagstaff View Post
> 
> 
> Avengers is widely regarded as having a really good soundtrack, I think what they did is focused the sound track on people who have htib subs or worse, so they didn't care about less than 30 hz. I think filtering at 30 hz makes small subs sound better, which is what 99.9% of people have.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23481939
> 
> Read this.



There is a difference between Avengers - Chapter 14 - and Oblivion - Chapter 16 - ....in the ULF section


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9870#post_23667230
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had ever graphed and rated wanted.



Which chapter/scene would you like to have graphed?

How about this one?


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9870#post_23667278
> 
> 
> Which chapter/scene would you like to have graphed?
> 
> How about this one?


that would be great! Thanks in advance. I was wondering also if anyone ever rated wanted.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FOH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9870#post_23666636
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> As usual, outstanding stuff!
> 
> Just recently helped a DJ with related issues, .. ie., summation, boundary interaction, etc.
> 
> 
> An excerpt;
> _"What I'd focus on is the time signal alignment, and the proper acoustic summation of the mains and subs. Assure that the tops and subs are summing appropriately, whereby the resultant acoustic outputs are in phase and smoothly achieving the desired response.
> 
> 
> Now the biggest caveat to quality mobile sound is possessing a solid grasp on boundary interactions, and how to achieve maximum acoustic summation and minimal cancelation effects. Anyone setting up and optimizing portable sound systems really needs to understand quarter wavelength effects, and how to use this to your advantage.
> 
> 
> Again, you likely know this, but it's worth revisiting. There's two important interconnected elements at play; the manner in which your boxes sum, and the influences of the boundaries. In a typical sub/top scenario, either place the subs less than a quarter wavelength apart, or more than two wavelengths apart. This applies to the freqs within their coverage. So, ... 1120/freq=wavelength in feet, so if the subs are covering 100hz on down, either keep them closer than about 3 feet, or or more than about 50 feet apart.
> 
> 
> All too often two subs spread apart, being used as bases for the tops or whatever, are working against each other as much as with one-another. There's so much precious gain to be achieved by co-locating them. The vast majority of set-ups get this simple fact wrong.
> 
> 
> Now the second element is boundary loading. Whenever possible, the acoustic savvy sound man will utilize the surroundings to their advantage. Something as simple as utilizing an adjacent wall can gain you as much as 6dB across the board. Add in another boundary and place them in a corner and you gain another 6dB, totaling 12dB of acoustic gain. Don't be afraid to closely couple the driver, and fire the sub into the wall, or into the corner. This gives you a significant advantage and can entirely transform your otherwise modest sub into a beast.
> 
> 
> There's no downside to these techniques, as long as you allow a minimum of several inches between the boundary and the driver, it'll work fantastic. Now you will need to assure proper time alignment and blending within the crossover region. This is easy with your measurement gear/running some alignment signal through the system.
> 
> 
> After you consider acoustic advantages, you've got to make sure there's no disadvantages, via cancelations. A great rule of thumb is never place subs anywhere between about 2.5', and around 8 feet of a boundary. The problem is there will be acoustic cancelations within the sub's operating coverage."
> _
> 
> 
> I hope this helps, he was a DJ that had measurement skills, REW, etc, but wanted a better grasp on what he's up against.
> 
> Just wanted to take a moment, .. nice set-up. Yeah, the subs are very HQ, as is everything, but that's not what I'm talking about. Your room _set-up_ is so nice.
> 
> 
> All too often I see AVS'ers and their system so diffraction cluttered up front. The propagated wave-launch needs to be as clean and unadulterated as possible. It just allows a higher degree of accuracy in imaging, smoother response, better clarity and detail. Those very early reflections/disturbances are important, and all too often the it would seem even knowledgeable enthusiasts get this wrong. The subjective differences can vary subtle to significant, and imaging coherence and listening into a detailed soundstage is an acquired skill. But once exposed to it, it very easy to tell the difference when the recorded event is reproduced with depth and width details resolved intact.
> 
> 
> I know I'm not sharing anything new, but it's just worth repeating ... wingnut's room is a very nice example.
> 
> 
> Nice open, clean and aesthetically pleasing room, distributed/multi-sub, sweet.


Thank you for the nice words. Interior design and home theater are my two big loves so naturally I try to marry the two and yes, I am a female, and no, I don't sit on my subs as someone who thought they were funny suggested.


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9870#post_23667482
> 
> 
> that would be great! Thanks in advance. I was wondering also if anyone ever rated wanted.



It's a nice soundtrack and good deal of fun, but it's just not as impressive or aggressive as some of the top rated flicks. On the first page, 'Wanted' is rated as four stars.


"Sheep to Kill a Wolf" (00:06:25 - 00:07:00)
 


"Grocery Store Shootout" (00:14:45 - 00:15:30)
 


"Warehouse Shootout" (01:29:53 - 01:30:05)


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9870#post_23667255
> 
> 
> There is a difference between Avengers - Chapter 14 - and Oblivion - Chapter 16 - ....in the ULF section


That's not my post. JWagstaff posted that.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9870#post_23667278
> 
> 
> Which chapter/scene would you like to have graphed?
> 
> How about this one?




Those are NICE speakers man! What are those? Are they Martin Logans?


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9870#post_23667278
> 
> 
> Which chapter/scene would you like to have graphed?
> 
> How about this one?




Those are NICE speakers man! What are those? Are they Martin Logans?


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9870#post_23667642
> 
> 
> It's a nice soundtrack and good deal of fun, but it's just not as impressive or aggressive as some of the top rated flicks. On the first page, 'Wanted' is rated as four stars.
> 
> 
> "Sheep to Kill a Wolf" (00:06:25 - 00:07:00)
> 
> 
> 
> "Grocery Store Shootout" (00:14:45 - 00:15:30)
> 
> 
> 
> "Warehouse Shootout" (01:29:53 - 01:30:05)


thanks.i have wanted on Blu and haven't watched it since i got my subs andwas wondering if it'd be awesome. Looks like it'll be ok though.


----------



## jlpowell84

"so if the subs are covering 100hz on down, either keep them closer than about 3 feet, or or more than about 50 feet apart."



Doesn't this make most home theater setups with 2-4 very capable subs spread in 4 corners, dual stacks or just duals on either side of the screen not good then? 3ft or 50 ft?


The top sentences were in response to this, my prior question.









Could you explain in a bit more detail about these 1/4 wave suckouts? And how to deal with them so one maintains that chest slam effect to its full benefits?


----------



## eNoize

For anyone who loves movie trailers as much as I do, this is what '47 Ronin' (DTS-HD MA 5.1) looks likes -- and it sounds great!


To download, right click and "Save link as . . ."
http://videos.movie-list.com/vob/Rugal2/remuxed/47_Ronin_Trailer_1_(2D)_1080p_DTS-HD_MA_5.1.mkv 


The first half
 


The second half
 



And this is at the beginning of the teaser preview for 'Pompeii' off YouTube via the Sony Pictures channel


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9870#post_23668148
> 
> 
> For anyone who loves movie trailers as much as I do, this is what '47 Ronin' (DTS-HD MA 5.1) looks likes -- and it sounds great!
> 
> 
> To download, right click and "Save link as . . ."
> http://videos.movie-list.com/vob/Rugal2/remuxed/47_Ronin_Trailer_1_(2D)_1080p_DTS-HD_MA_5.1.mkv


 

Pretty cool site!

http://www.movie-list.com/forum/showthread.php?26671-Member-Submitted-Blu-ray-M2TS-Theatrical-Trailers-%28Only%29


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9870#post_23668032
> 
> 
> "so if the subs are covering 100hz on down, either keep them closer than about 3 feet, or or more than about 50 feet apart."
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't this make most home theater setups with 2-4 very capable subs spread in 4 corners, dual stacks or just duals on either side of the screen not good then? 3ft or 50 ft?
> 
> 
> The top sentences were in response to this, my prior question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you explain in a bit more detail about these 1/4 wave suckouts? And how to deal with them so one maintains that chest slam effect to its full benefits?



This is getting OT, but here's the quick explanation:


FOH is talking about large rooms, with big crowds. In an HT, distributed subs help cancel room modes. In larger spaces, room modes are not as concerning.


Bass frequencies are omnidirectional. So as a speaker radiates, if it is away from the wall, in the room, the part of the wave heading backwards hits the front wall and is reflected. It then runs into the forward wave, and if it is radiating at a frequency consistent with 1/4 wavelength from the wall, the waves are out of phase and they cancel. But the front wall is not the only wall in the room, and you can have suckouts at many frequencies. The videos over at real traps are very informative. Watch them, and watch them again. Early reflections are a bad thing for accurate fidelity, and all 1st reflections in typical HTs are early reflections.


To combat suckouts, you need either in-wall speakers, highly directional speakers down low, or absorption on the walls; front, rear, ceiling/sides, and floor in that order of importance. They are very hard to control, especially in the critical slam region between 100-250Hz.


One reason well mixed outdoor concerts have so much chest slam is that there are no suckouts. Only a very carefully set up HT will get you that kind of experience.


JSS


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23665087
> 
> 
> OHF. Washington Monument Scene.
> 
> 
> Absolutely incredible.


Finally had a chance to watch this and yeah, the Washington Monument scene rocked as did the White House blowing up scene. Lots of good ULF throughout and the gunfire was extraordinarily strong. Some of those scenes where the large caliber stuff was going off rattled my chest.


Whadda ride.....highly recommended.


----------



## Skylinestar

I just watched A Good Day To Die Hard. The scene where McClane throws a grenade and lights up the den in Chernobyl. That slow mo scene of the explosion sends a high SPL that lights up the max clipping LED (lift35 LED) on my Antimode 8033S-II. FYI, Even WOTW, TIH & Avengers don't light up the max clipping LED. A Good Day To Die Hard is the first movie to do that.


(this is with -3.5dB subwoofer trim level set on the AVR)


Wow...the soundtrack in A Good Day To Die Hard is indeed loud.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9870#post_23667719
> 
> 
> That's not my post. JWagstaff posted that.



Yes...it is your post...and your quote is included....in my quoting


----------



## Flageborg

The speakers are Swans 2.5


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9870#post_23667482
> 
> 
> that would be great! Thanks in advance.



Wanted - Chapter 1











Wanted - Chapter 3











Wanted - Chapter 17


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9900#post_23668719
> 
> 
> The speakers are Swans 2.5



They look incredible. How much were they?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9900#post_23668766
> 
> 
> They look incredible. How much were they?



Yes...and the sound is pretty good too










http://hiviusa.com/shop/home-theater-systems/swan-2-5ht/


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9900#post_23668798
> 
> 
> Yes...and the sound is pretty good too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hiviusa.com/shop/home-theater-systems/swan-2-5ht/



Wow that really isnt that bad for a set of speakers that look like they were made in heaven.


----------



## TVMAN1991

Cannot find the Ironhide flip scene. Is it in the original transformers? At what point in the move is it?? Lol.


----------



## MKtheater

It is the first movie and during the final battle. I forgot which chapter as it has been a long time.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TVMAN1991*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9900#post_23669399
> 
> 
> Cannot find the Ironhide flip scene. Is it in the original transformers? At what point in the move is it?? Lol.


It starts right around  the 2 hour mark in the first movie.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9900#post_23668711
> 
> 
> Yes...it is your post...and your quote is included....in my quoting


 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9810#post_23656059 Proof!


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9900#post_23669659
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Flageborg View Post
> 
> 
> Yes...it is your post...and your quote is included....in my quoting
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9810#post_23656059 Proof!



This is proof...


----------



## jlpowell84

Now, now boyz...so I checked out Wolverine in the local commercial theater last night. Has a little potential but time will tell


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9900#post_23669839
> 
> 
> Now, now boyz...so I checked out Wolverine in the local commercial theater last night. Has a little potential but time will tell


How was the movie itself?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9900#post_23670105
> 
> 
> How was the movie itself?



It was good I thought. Entertaining for sure. It always seems to me in the superhero movies There are always a few cheese ball type scenes. But I'm not the perfect judge either. I liked it, I still have wolverine comic books and trading cards when I was a kid, and I will buy the bluray for sure


----------



## blackangst

OT but damn I love those Swans. Those are on my wish list.


----------



## MKtheater

The swans look awesome except they could not play loud enough for my room.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TVMAN1991*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9900#post_23669399
> 
> 
> Cannot find the Ironhide flip scene. Is it in the original transformers? At what point in the move is it?? Lol.



Is this the scene ?

 


Edit: updated with graph


Transformers I - Chapter 19


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9900#post_23670247
> 
> 
> The swans look awesome except they could not play loud enough for my room.



You need a stack(or two) of subs in combination with the Swans....


----------



## MKtheater

That is the scene, I am talking about going off of specs of sensitivity and power. My room needs 114-117 dBs at the speaker to reach reference at the seats and that speaker reaches 115 dBs max which means it should be in compression zone at maximum levels. If it was a 2000 watt speaker full speed ahead! I have the subs covered!


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9900#post_23670453
> 
> 
> 
> You need a stack(or two) of subs in addition....


 

Sensitivity is on the low side and I don't think you could get clean reference volume at 500w from a normal listening position.


----------



## pennynike1

I have got to say that Oz has some incredible bass content. I heard the Witch Battle and Fireworks scenes from that movie last weekend, and it was absolutely fantastic! I would give Oz a 5 star bass rating. Those scenes impressed more than other 5 star bass movie scenes!


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9900#post_23670475
> 
> 
> Sensitivity is on the low side and I don't think you could get clean reference volume at 500w from a normal listening position.



I have crossover at 80Hz - all channels...

Clean reference - no problem


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9900#post_23670247
> 
> 
> The swans look awesome except they could not play loud enough for my room.


There are allot of speakers I would love to own, but none could pacify me like my 212 Noesis. The best part is they sound as good with music as they do with H/T and they get LOUD!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9900#post_23670575
> 
> 
> I have crossover at 80Hz - all channels...
> 
> Clean reference - no problem



Measurements please? I hear many people these days saying reference is easy or very clean and I want to see the measurements. One would be surprised on how much THD they like.







I said my room as I know it well and have measured it many times. I have measured my speakers for frequency and THD and you will be surprised how high THD can get once the levels go up. I melted a channel of an amp playing high frequency sines before so I recommend doing a burst sweep. Speakers compress and distort well before their maximum playing levels. The room will be the final factor and seating distance.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9900#post_23670871
> 
> 
> I hear many people these days saying reference is easy or very clean



You got that right.....Clean Reference is not easy. And it is not until you have heard a clean presentation that you notice how bad a distorted presentation is.


JSS


----------



## MKtheater

Most people like THD so it seems. When people say clean what is clean to them? I love people arguing over tube amps and solid state saying tube amps just add Distortion. Really? Do they really think they will hear 1% THD compared to .1 % THD when their speakers will be at 5 % THD and at reference much higher? I used to just buy whatever crank it and assume. Now that my speakers play reference like it is a live event rather than a speaker I know why, the THD is low and must have been high before. The other systems sound awesome at reference but different. Like max said, until you hear it you will never know. Ignorance is bliss!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9900#post_23671310
> 
> 
> Most people like THD so it seems. When people say clean what is clean to them? I love people arguing over tube amps and solid state saying tube amps just add Distortion. Really? Do they really think they will hear 1% THD compared to .1 % THD when their speakers will be at 5 % THD and at reference much higher? I used to just buy whatever crank it and assume. Now that my speakers play reference like it is a live event rather than a speaker I know why, the THD is low and must have been high before. The other systems sound awesome at reference but different. Like max said, until you hear it you will never know. Ignorance is bliss!



And that's why I'm not buying a little better than definitive technology but heading straight to the JTR 212 Noesis!

I have never heard clean consistently. The quintuples and Legacy speakers were nice. But demos are different than living with them for awhile. Having some alone time lol! When I turned up the DT's that I had they didn't sound that good. Medium loud wasn't bad, but loud was bad


----------



## wth718

Sigh....new Star Trek also filtered. All too familiar story at 11...


Caveat: not nearly finished yet, but from what I've heard so far.


----------



## MKtheater

Blurays are always the best compared to downloads, please say not bluray.


----------



## wth718

I've had enough experience with downloads vs BRs to know that the overwhelming majority of them will have the same bass content as the physical disk. That said, the source is retail blu ray, and I've checked multiple versions. I think someone on this forum or d-b.com had SL'd a trailer and saw a hpf somewhere, too. I may be wrong, tho. It's a good bass flick, don't get me wrong, but not on the level of the first. I'll let others weigh in, as well.


----------



## MKtheater

This is happening too often nowadays!


----------



## wth718

And what gets me is they're doing it to sequels of great bass movies. So your expectations are raised and then...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23671900
> 
> 
> I've had enough experience with downloads vs BRs to know that the overwhelming majority of them will have the same bass content as the physical disk. That said, the source is retail blu ray, and I've checked multiple versions. I think someone on this forum or d-b.com had SL'd a trailer and saw a hpf somewhere, too. I may be wrong, tho. It's a good bass flick, don't get me wrong, but not on the level of the first. I'll let others weigh in, as well.






That bums me out.







This was my most anticipated release as I was really hoping for LFE and sound in general on par with the first. Curious to see how it scores overall on the db scale. Was the track on par with the first otherwise? Thanks for the report.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23671952
> 
> 
> And what gets me is they're doing it to sequels of great bass movies. So your expectations are raised and then...



Exactly, but it was not the same sound/mix guys right? Still one of the greatest examples of this is going from AotC to RotS......what happened to the bass???


----------



## wth718

Overall soundtrack was pretty damn good, IMO. Really enjoyed the movie, too. There are a couple of spots (not entire scenes) that might dig down pretty good--but there's definitely a hpf engaged there.Looking at the action onscreen, it had the potential to be better than the first.


2 consolations are that there have been some unexpected gems this year so far and there are still a few blockbusters upcoming that might bring the goods.


----------



## SvtFoci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23672174
> 
> 
> Overall soundtrack was pretty damn good, IMO. Really enjoyed the movie, too. There are a couple of spots (not entire scenes) that might dig down pretty good--but there's definitely a hpf engaged there.Looking at the action onscreen, it had the potential to be better than the first.
> 
> 
> 2 consolations are that there have been some unexpected gems this year so far and there are still a few blockbusters upcoming that might bring the goods.



My system does not go very low (14hz), but I'll have to agree. It was nothing like the Oblivion on my system. Granted it was only the lossy DD, but still. Hoping the actual blu ray track is better.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23672082
> 
> 
> Exactly, but it was not the same sound/mix guys right? Still one of the greatest examples of this is going from AotC to RotS......what happened to the bass???



Even some of the less well-known movies suffered from this. The first Silent Hill had some really good LFE. The sequel not only had no bass, but was a gawdawful film, too.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23672278
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even some of the less well-known movies suffered from this. The first Silent Hill had some really good LFE. The sequel not only had no bass, but was a gawdawful film, too.



Good call on SH as I noticed that as well when I watched the sequel which I agree was terrible (I like the first film).


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9900#post_23671620
> 
> 
> Sigh....new Star Trek also filtered. All too familiar story at 11...
> 
> 
> Caveat: not nearly finished yet, but from what I've heard so far.



Nooo! God damnit. Not another one! Im getting tired of this damn hobby.


Sigh.. Thx for reporting though.


----------



## audiofan1

Better to wait for the release and judge for yourself and wait for at least two or more sets of graphs. Remember Oblivion







And if not then there's always "Pacific Rim" left to save the day which like Oblivion was a native Atmos mix!


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23672630
> 
> 
> Better to wait for the release and judge for yourself and wait for at least two or more sets of graphs. Remember Oblivion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if not then there's always "Pacific Rim" left to save the day which like Oblivion was a native Atmos mix!



Yepp...don't forget Oblivion....just play it....and listen with your body










Oblivion - Chapter 8


----------



## wth718

Trust, STiD is no Oblivion. Lol.


----------



## landshark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9840#post_23665087
> 
> 
> OHF. Washington Monument Scene.
> 
> 
> Absolutely incredible.


Saw it last night. Love that "silent vibration" from the scene. Does anyone have the graph for this particular scene?


----------



## Cowboys

^^ what time frame is that scene? Thanks.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *landshark1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23674019
> 
> 
> 
> Saw it last night. Love that "silent vibration" from the scene. Does anyone have the graph for this particular scene?


http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8800_100#post_23480859


----------



## detroit1

I just watched several Demos from Oz; has to be one of the best sounding movies of all time


The tornado scene, the water scene after, the Lion Scene, the fireworks and then the best of all when those two are fighting near the end


pulsating bass; especially if you have multiple subs



I just watched Hobbit before that and that bass was thin compared to Oz


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9870#post_23666567
> 
> 
> Actually I believe wingnut is a female.



Aren't you sexist!


----------



## Steveo1234

Anyone else had a chance to listen to either Iron man 3 or the newest Star Trek movie?


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23676615
> 
> 
> Anyone else had a chance to listen to either Iron man 3 or the newest Star Trek movie?


Iron Man 3 seems to be filtered around 20hz and most of the LFE is around 30-40hz.

 

Star Trek seems to be about the same as Iron Man 3.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9800_100#post_23664687


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23676615
> 
> 
> Anyone else had a chance to listen to either Iron man 3 or the newest Star Trek movie?



I was really impressed with the StarTrek into Darkness - TrueHD 7.1 track , just massive audio soundfield-


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23676190
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you sexist!


I was not trying to be .







 I just know her since we both own the HSUs ULS-15 subwoofers.


----------



## Torqdog

Looks like bluray.com likes the Star Trek soundtrack

_From the opening notes of Michael Giacchino's now-familiar Star Trek reboot theme, it's clear that Star Trek Into Darkness' Dolby TrueHD 7.1 soundtrack means business, and that business is sonic perfection. The track presents every element -- from the broadest action effect and largest musical score piece to the most nuanced sound effect and ambient support detail -- with striking clarity. The track is big, rich, and perfectly defined from the top of the highs to the deepest of the lows. As with the previous Star Trek soundtrack, this one is aggressive and potent without going overboard. Balance is key; never once does bass overwhelm the track, but never does it shy away from delivering the sort of pounding, naturally punishing presentation various scenes demand. There's excellent heft to phaser fire and the digital splattering percussion of hits to flesh. Space battles are even bigger, with dynamic blast effects and deep, high-yield bass in support. Explosions pack plenty of wallop, too. Musical delivery is seamlessly balanced around the stage, naturally enveloping the audience and creating a true 360-degree sound field. The musical surround elements aren't as pronounced as those placed in the front but they do support the main speakers at the appropriate level. Paramount's lossless soundtrack additionally carries movement with precision; the flow of an effect from one speaker to the next is extraordinary, and specific sound placement around the stage is always precise, whether splashed up front or immersing in the back. Dialogue plays with firm center presence and natural clarity in every scene, whether intimate dialogue in a quiet location or under the pressures of loud background music or explosive action. This is a spectacular track in every area and the perfect compliment to an excellent film that makes use of every last bit of sound at its disposal._


----------



## wth718

They also loved Avengers:



"The Avengers features an astoundingly effective lossless DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1 mix. _For those of you who are new to high definition audio and wonder what all the fuss about "LFE" is about, pop The Avengers in your Blu-ray player and prepare to feel the might force of interstellar energy pulse through your very being. This is one of the most fantastically robust mixes I've personally experienced, one that keeps the low frequency effects coming from virtually the first second of the film, but which never overplays its hand, allowing the listener to catch a little "breathing room" before launching off on a new sonic attack_. Immersion is simply perfectly handled. Spaceships whiz through the soundfield with clear panning action, various punches and bone cracking moves are perfectly placed around the surrounds, while at the same time dialogue is never sacrificed and rings through loudly and clearly. Particular attention has been paid to various ambient effects; notice Stark's "cloistered" sounding voice when he's inside his Iron Man suit, or the creepy, bass heavy tones (very reminiscent of Darth Vader) of Loki's Chitauri collaborator. Fidelity is sterling and dynamic range is amazing in this reference quality track."


Don't get me wrong, STiD's overall soundtrack is stellar, as was Avengers, the LFE was left wanting, though.


----------



## Steveo1234

Or why not their review of the, imo, most dissapointing LFE ever: Battleship 2012


"LFE output is angry and aggressive, with devastating explosions, hull-breaching surges of water, and steel-rending eruptions. When an alien ship splashes down, it splashes down. When a destroyer unloads, it unloads. When a vessel is torn in two, it comes apart with startling ferocity. "


I wonder if they even watch the movies before reviewing them,.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23677178
> 
> 
> I wonder if they even watch the movies before reviewing them,.



I'm sure they do. It sounds GREAT on their Bose system!


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23676615
> 
> 
> Anyone else had a chance to listen to either Iron man 3 or the newest Star Trek movie?



Iron Man 3 and Olympus Has Fallen was launched today....got both on Bluray from a local store....wonder which one to start with....?


----------



## detroit1

its too bad that there is so much difference in quality of sound with these movies. Some have way better bass, some have too much treble( Hobbit)


some like Oz sound just right


in many cases tweaking the sound controls can help with these poorly recorded movies



it would be nice if there was a standard recording protocol in regards to bass and a balanced sound


----------



## Reefdvr27

I read a review on Pain and Gain and said it had endless LFE. Anyone see this yet?


----------



## MKtheater

LOL, so true.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23677309
> 
> 
> Iron Man 3 and Olympus Has Fallen was launched today....got both on Bluray from a local store....wonder which one to start with....?


If you're in it for the bass, OHF, no question. Both good movies, though.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23677340
> 
> 
> I read a review on Pain and Gain and said it had endless LFE. Anyone see this yet?



This was discussed a bit earlier in the thread. Good bass, nothing spectacular, doesn't dig all that low. Crazy movie!


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23677309
> 
> 
> Iron Man 3 and Olympus Has Fallen was launched today....got both on Bluray from a local store....wonder which one to start with....?



Depends on what you want to get.

IM3 was a good movie with decent woofage .OHF was a crappy movie with INSANE lfe. Pretty much all of it being subsonic....


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23677186
> 
> 
> I'm sure they do. It sounds GREAT on their Bose system!


I can't count how many times I've questioned the reviewers ears and/or sound system when I read reviews then play the same movie at home.


----------



## ambesolman

Went to see Wolverine yesterday, good flick. I was complaining to my buddy about the recent filtration of the marvel movies as he's a movie nut too. He said he read that DC wants to make their BDs the best possible quality. Hopefully this bodes well for Man of Steel, etc. We'll see...


----------



## nube

Review websites, as opposed to most movie critics employed by magazines & newspapers, have a vested interest in writing effusive, glowing praise of movies that don't really deserve it - they keep the review discs flowing by making the distribution/production companies happy with gratuitously positive reviews, not to mention their ad revenue. That's why you'll almost never get honest reviews from places like bluray.com and other review websites. Additionally, none of the reviewers have truly reference-capable systems (or SpecLab capability or knowledge) for the whole Dolby spec of all channels, as represented on the disc.


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23677340
> 
> 
> I read a review on Pain and Gain and said it had endless LFE. Anyone see this yet?




I wouldn't describe it as endless, far from it. More like your basic party mix with thumping bass, but not extremely low.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9690#post_23640697


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23677340
> 
> 
> I read a review on Pain and Gain and said it had endless LFE. Anyone see this yet?



It was pretty good







and the movie was entertaining and kind of funny


----------



## kong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23677340
> 
> 
> I read a review on Pain and Gain and said it had endless LFE. Anyone see this yet?


Watched it last night and LFE went into the low to mid teens. I was -15 on my receiver to make the wife happy. Bass was slammingly good where it needed to be. As for video it ranks a close 5.0, solid 4.0 in lfe for my book on first viewing.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SvtFoci*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23672242
> 
> 
> My system does not go very low (14hz), but I'll have to agree. It was nothing like the Oblivion on my system. Granted it was only the lossy DD, but still. Hoping the actual blu ray track is better.



14hz is nothing to be dissapointed about.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23676642
> 
> 
> Iron Man 3 seems to be filtered around 20hz and most of the LFE is around 30-40hz.



It seems to be a little worse...dropping 10dB from 30Hz to 20Hz.....and then 20dB from 20Hz to 10Hz....


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23677186
> 
> 
> I'm sure they do. It sounds GREAT on their Bose system!


LMAO!


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9960#post_23677631
> 
> *Review websites, as opposed to most movie critics employed by magazines & newspapers, have a vested interest in writing effusive, glowing praise of movies that don't really deserve it* - they keep the review discs flowing by making the distribution/production companies happy with gratuitously positive reviews, not to mention their ad revenue. That's why you'll almost never get honest reviews from places like bluray.com and other review websites. Additionally, none of the reviewers have truly reference-capable systems (or SpecLab capability or knowledge) for the whole Dolby spec of all channels, as represented on the disc.


Not so sure I completely agree with that statement. I recently bought Fast and Furious, the 4th installment of the franchise. I read Martin Liebman's bluray.com review before watching and couldn't have disagreed more with his opinion.

_Franchise fatigue, an unoriginal story, and the absence of any strong emotional core are but a few of Fast & Furious' shortcomings that, all tallied together, make for one of the year's most disappointing pictures. It's clearly the latter -- the lack of an emotional core -- that's the primary culprit. The Fast and the Furious is an otherwise lackluster picture saved by its strong characterization and good story that together engender a sense of danger during the racing scenes and compassion for the characters and their plights. Fast & Furious, however, delivers neither, and the result is a film that feels vapid. Its loud soundtrack, special effects, and the reunification of the original film's primary cast can only go so far in masking the plot's shortcomings, and it takes precious little time to figure out that Fast & Furious is but a shallow copycat of the first two films, stealing the plot from 2 Fast 2 Furious and leaving all the small details that made The Fast and the Furious a success tucked away in the garage. Universal's Blu-ray release of Fast & Furious delivers the goods. Featuring a strong but occasionally flawed 1080p transfer, an expectedly loud and aggressive lossless soundtrack, and a hodgepodge of bonus features, including the wonderful Take Control, fans should have no reservations about picking this one up, but newcomers to the film should give it a rent._


I know what you're saying though. That kind of stuff goes on everywhere, just look at Home Theater equipment reviews in the trade rags. "Where seldom is heard, a discouraging word. And the skies are not cloudy all day."


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9960#post_23677631
> 
> 
> Review websites, as opposed to most movie critics employed by magazines & newspapers, have a vested interest in writing effusive, glowing praise of movies that don't really deserve it - they keep the review discs flowing by making the distribution/production companies happy with gratuitously positive reviews, not to mention their ad revenue. That's why you'll almost never get honest reviews from places like bluray.com and other review websites. Additionally, none of the reviewers have truly reference-capable systems (or SpecLab capability or knowledge) for the whole Dolby spec of all channels, as represented on the disc.



Widescreen review has reference level HT


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *landshark1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23674019
> 
> 
> Saw it last night. Love that "silent vibration" from the scene. Does anyone have the graph for this particular scene?



This beast is worth a repost. Soooo fun!


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9960#post_23679388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9960#post_23677631
> 
> 
> Review websites, as opposed to most movie critics employed by magazines & newspapers, have a vested interest in writing effusive, glowing praise of movies that don't really deserve it - they keep the review discs flowing by making the distribution/production companies happy with gratuitously positive reviews, not to mention their ad revenue. That's why you'll almost never get honest reviews from places like bluray.com and other review websites. Additionally, none of the reviewers have truly reference-capable systems (or SpecLab capability or knowledge) for the whole Dolby spec of all channels, as represented on the disc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widescreen review has reference level HT
Click to expand...


There is nothing "reference" about any of their systems' subs. Pretty anemic, actually. The list is here: http://www2.widescreenreview.com/wsrreference.pdf


----------



## SupaKats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9960#post_23679855
> 
> 
> There is nothing "reference" about any of their systems' subs. Pretty anemic, actually. The list is here: http://www2.widescreenreview.com/wsrreference.pdf



Seems like it needs updated as there isn't even a blu ray player listed unless I just missed it.


----------



## nube

And they spend a whole lot more copy listing their cables & interconnects than they do speakers. True "audiophiles," no doubt.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9960#post_23679636
> 
> 
> This beast is worth a repost. Soooo fun!



Yeah, that soundtrack is kinda weird. Almost like the sound guys took the discarded LFE from other titles (Im looking at you Iron man 3...) and put it into OHF instead of throwing it away.


Not that I´m complaining..


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23677309
> 
> 
> Iron Man 3 and Olympus Has Fallen was launched today....got both on Bluray from a local store....wonder which one to start with....?



where did you find IM3? I thought the release date was at the end of september.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9960#post_23680421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9930#post_23677309
> 
> 
> Iron Man 3 and Olympus Has Fallen was launched today....got both on Bluray from a local store....wonder which one to start with....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did you find IM3? I thought the release date was at the end of september.
Click to expand...

There are location tabs by the usernames. He's in Norway.



Max


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9960#post_23680421
> 
> 
> where did you find IM3? I thought the release date was at the end of september



Local dealer....
http://www.elkjop.no/catalog/no_filmer_musikk/filmer-og-serier


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9960#post_23679855
> 
> 
> There is nothing "reference" about any of their systems' subs. Pretty anemic, actually. The list is here: http://www2.widescreenreview.com/wsrreference.pdf




In all fairness, that list of equipment is from issue 66, *November 2002*.







I am just going to take a wild guess that some upgrades have been made since then.







Not saying whatever they have now would qualify as "reference" or not for subs or anything else, but we should probably be fair and see an updated list before deciding. Besides my mains, there is literally nothing in my system that is the same now vs 10 years ago.


Also, how many enthusiasts in general had reference level sub playback in 2002? Maybe a few (Bosso?), but I would have to think VERY few and not anywhere near the amount back then vs 2013.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9960#post_23680421
> 
> 
> where did you find IM3? I thought the release date was at the end of september.


Europe releases are a couple of weeks earlier than stateside. It's kinda good and kinda bad. The good is that the guys over the pond give us a heads up and tip us off on what's what. The bad is we just gotta wait it out.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9960#post_23681222
> 
> 
> In all fairness, that list of equipment is from issue 66, *November 2002*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just going to take a wild guess that some upgrades have been made since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying whatever they have now would qualify as "reference" or not for subs or anything else, but we should probably be fair and see an updated list before deciding. Besides my mains, there is literally nothing in my system that is the same now vs 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> Also, how many enthusiasts in general had reference level sub playback in 2002? Maybe a few (Bosso?), but I would have to think VERY few and not anywhere near the amount back then vs 2013.



Who's *reference* ? if it was THX there were plenty, that term is causing a lot of confusion these days! is it cinema or home cinema? think we need to clarify things a bit as when I hear the word multiple definitions come up!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9960#post_23681610
> 
> 
> Who's *reference* ? if it was THX there were plenty, that term is causing a lot of confusion these days! is it cinema or home cinema? think we need to clarify things a bit as when I hear the word multiple definitions come up!



Reference level sub playback down to the lowest octave/single digits.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9960#post_23681651
> 
> 
> Reference level sub playback down to the lowest octave/single digits.



Not as a system whole ? but only the sub! I guess you're keeping it in respect to the bass thread, in that case you're probably right


----------



## nube

According to Dolby, reference spec is 3-120Hz for the LFE channel, with capability to output up to 115dB, plus more from bass redirection. I'll just default to 115dB, though, across that frequency range, for simplicity's sake. Guarantee none of those systems can do it, updated or not.


Still waiting, however, on proof from the original claimant that these guys have "reference" in a newer equipment list.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9960#post_23681705
> 
> 
> Not as a system whole ? but only the sub! I guess you're keeping it in respect to the bass thread, in that case you're probably right



System as a whole, or just the sub keeping it relative to this thread. Point beeing while it is most likely true that these reviewers don't have reference level sub playback (most in this forum can't even claim that!) citing a list from eleven years ago is misleading at best since chances are these systems have seen many upgrades in that time subs or otherwise. Even though they are most likely not getting ref level playback 3-120hz @ 115db as Nube outlines, chances are they are at least significantly closer than this ELEVEN year list would lead us to believe. Hell, just in the past 10 years my HT has seen EIGHT different displays, ~10 different disc players, numerous receivers/pre pros, etc.........let's at least be fair and get an updated list and see how close/far they are from the reference standard.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9960#post_23679636
> 
> 
> This beast is worth a repost. Soooo fun!



And a hi'fiver...


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9960#post_23682080
> 
> 
> System as a whole, or just the sub keeping it relative to this thread. Point beeing while it is most likely true that these reviewers don't have reference level sub playback (*most in this forum can't even claim that!*) citing a list from eleven years ago is misleading at best since chances are these systems have seen many upgrades in that time subs or otherwise. Even though they are most likely not getting ref level playback 3-120hz @ 115db as Nube outlines, chances are they are at least significantly closer than this ELEVEN year list would lead us to believe. Hell, just in the past 10 years my HT has seen EIGHT different displays, ~10 different disc players, numerous receivers/pre pros, etc.........let's at least be fair and get an updated list and see how close/far they are from the reference standard.



115db @ 3Hz.


Count me out...


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9990#post_23682318
> 
> 
> 115db @ 3Hz.
> 
> 
> Count me out...



Just because one can't measure it does not mean you are not there.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9990#post_23682318
> 
> 
> 115db @ 3Hz.
> 
> 
> Count me out...



Really? With your amazing setup, I would think you would be one of the few on here that could do it. Either way, you are MUCH closer than me!


----------



## tboe77

Yeah, popa. What are you . . . 11_4_db @ 3Hz?


----------



## audiofan1

How sure are you guys Dolby scale isn't' referring to peaks up to 115db , not even SOTA movie theaters with their current ( and if I understand correctly there calibrated higher at 82db instead of the home standard of 75db) Atmos is required to have such a range as 3-120hz across the board , so why wouldn't same for the home? I thought this number was far higher for bass content (20hz). is there a link to the paper?


----------



## maxmercy

All channels on the new codecs (DTS-HD Master Audio, Dolby True HD) are full range, including LFE. The decoder or your pre-pro/AVR applies the lowpass to the LFE channel.


Good Paper:

http://www.meyersound.com/pdf/cinema_technical_papers/cinema_calibration_tech_report.pdf 


Read it. Then read it again. The 7.1 channel spec calls for 105dB RMS peaks (full scale sinewave), with up to 108dB peaks (full scale square wave) on all main, center and surround channels. The LFE channel has an extra 10dB on top of this.


With bass management, the strongest possible signal that can be sent to your subwoofer would ask for 128dB. That means a full scale coherent signal is recorded on every channel and the LFE. Very rare occurence. Most films that get 5 Stars here have 123dB-124dB peaks, and 116-118dB RMS Peaks over a 125msec window, with 0dBFS RMS defined by a 0dBFS Square Wave, not a Sinewave.


So, your subwoofer has to be capable of 128dB if it is truly 'Reference' in a bass-managed setup (and all small rooms should be bass-managed).


JSS


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9960#post_23681249
> 
> 
> Europe releases are a couple of weeks earlier than stateside. It's kinda good and kinda bad. The good is that the guys over the pond give us a heads up and tip us off on what's what. The bad is we just gotta wait it out.



I thought it was being released the same date everywhere since i didn't see it available where i normally import blu rays.


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9960#post_23681190
> 
> 
> Local dealer....
> http://www.elkjop.no/catalog/no_filmer_musikk/filmer-og-serier



Thanks for the link


----------



## Flageborg

Olympus Has Fallen - Chapter 4 - This is a no'brainer as a Bluray demodisc...just get it!


----------



## Tom C

Nothing to add. I just wanted to be the 10,000th post.


----------



## WereWolf84

Then I will be the 10,000th replies


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WereWolf84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9990#post_23682901
> 
> 
> Then I will be the 10,000th replies


_D'oh!_ I could of had both!


----------



## spidey.joe80

so a system truly capable of "reference" needs to be able to produce 128db @3hz?

thats rough


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10000_40#post_23683383
> 
> 
> so a system truly capable of "reference" needs to be able to produce 128db @3hz?
> 
> thats rough



I sure don't want to hear it ! oh wait feel it







but to the guys that do ,more power to you and I mean it, you're gonna need it


----------



## MKtheater

Yes but that does not happen where every channel gets a full scale signal and full bandwidth.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10000_100#post_23683383
> 
> 
> so a system truly capable of "reference" needs to be able to produce 128db @3hz?
> 
> thats rough


 Piston Excursion Calculator 


Based on that calculator, it would take 256 18" subs capable of 37mm of xmax to hit 3hz at 128db...lol

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/popalock85/media/PistonExcursionCalculator_zps7bbf8a15.jpg.html  


Not sure if that calculator includes any type of compensation for room gain as I didn't see that referenced in the notes anywhere.


Just based on that calculator... I should technically be able to hit 100db @ 3hz at full xmax (23mm).


Maybe someone else could chime in on the validity of the calculator. Just thought I would post some food for thought for everyone.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10000_40#post_23683482
> 
> Piston Excursion Calculator
> 
> 
> Based on that calculator, it would take 256 18" subs capable of 37mm of xmax to hit 3hz at 128db...lol
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/popalock85/media/PistonExcursionCalculator_zps7bbf8a15.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Not sure if that calculator includes any type of compensation for room gain as I didn't see that referenced in the notes anywhere.
> 
> 
> Just based on that calculator... I should technically be able to hit 100db @ 3hz at full xmax (23mm).
> 
> 
> Maybe someone else could chime in on the validity of the calculator. Just thought I would post some food for thought for everyone.



Not touching it with a ten foot pole







I'm happy in the kiddie pool


----------



## mo949

^ your calculator is full of it if it doesn't take into account that your room is shaking at 7.83 hz with your system turned off on average


----------



## Steveo1234

Star Trek: Into darkness.

Good movie, excellent PQ.

Not going to rate it since it fried both tweeterfuses in my mains at a lowish -8db during the final crash scene. And I usually watch movies at -3 to -5db without problems. Either the soundtrack is very VERY hot in the HF or something else is wrong in my system.


Bah.


----------



## tboe77

I noticed that Ralph Potts gave the audio a perfect score of 100 for Into Darkness. Mind you, that's for the whole thing, not just the low end.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9990#post_23683738
> 
> 
> Star Trek: Into darkness.
> 
> Good movie, excellent PQ.
> 
> Not going to rate it since it fried both tweeterfuses in my mains at a lowish -8db during the final crash scene. And I usually watch movies at -3 to -5db without problems. Either the soundtrack is very VERY hot in the HF or something else is wrong in my system.
> 
> 
> Bah.



I can see this happening a lot if reference level attempted with this track - I actually gave a warning in Mr Potts review about potential system stress.

My Seatons handled it but intense at times- as I mentioned before just massive audio assault, huge dynamics


----------



## MIkeDuke

I am glad I am reading this stuff about Into the Darkness and even OHF now. My system has been down for over 60 days and I hope to get it back up and running this weekend,. Not that I watch really loud anyway, but it looks like I might have to be a bit careful. For the record, I have one SubMersive HP and a Crowson tactile transducer in my system(room size 1000cf). I may have to turn the level down on my Butt Kicker amp that powers the transducer when everything gets setup again. I already fried it with TRON and I really don't want to go through that again. I am never close to reference in my room but these posts have been good in so much as I know now to be even more careful.


----------



## Legairre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10000_50#post_23683738
> 
> 
> Star Trek: Into darkness.
> 
> Good movie, excellent PQ.
> 
> Not going to rate it since it fried both tweeterfuses in my mains at a lowish -8db during the final crash scene. And I usually watch movies at -3 to -5db without problems. Either the soundtrack is very VERY hot in the HF or something else is wrong in my system.
> 
> 
> Bah.


Steve do you use a receiver for amplification or do you run external amps and what main speakers do you use? Sounds like your system was clipping and you ran out of HF power in your external amps or receiver. Do your speakers have a low ohms rating or dip low under loads?


----------



## nube

And yet, just like IM3, Star Trek Into Darkness has a steep HPF @ ~30Hz. It looks almost exactly the same as The Avengers & IM3, actually. The huge dynamics and volume ain't very deep, when it rarely happens. Mostly a disappointment for folks in this thread, but a pretty good movie; the 2009 movie was still better in every way, imho. So many missed opportunities in this one...if only we had a time machine.


----------



## Toe

Glad to see Hellboy 2 put through the paces finally on db as I have been wanting to see this graphed for a long time. That has always been a favorite LFE film of mine and good to see the objective data backing up my subjective impressions as it hit 5s' for level, extension, dynamics and is certainly a 5 in my book for execution.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9990#post_23683482
> 
> Piston Excursion Calculator
> 
> 
> Based on that calculator, it would take 256 18" subs capable of 37mm of xmax to hit 3hz at 128db...lol
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/popalock85/media/PistonExcursionCalculator_zps7bbf8a15.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Not sure if that calculator includes any type of compensation for room gain as I didn't see that referenced in the notes anywhere.
> 
> 
> Just based on that calculator... I should technically be able to hit 100db @ 3hz at full xmax (23mm).
> 
> 
> Maybe someone else could chime in on the validity of the calculator. Just thought I would post some food for thought for everyone.



This calculator doesn't account for the +20dB of free boost you get from the room/house down @ 3hz.










You have the capability, Popa. You just don't have a perfectly flat signal chain (and 99.999999999999% of us don't either) down to 3hz.


----------



## missyman

I know this is a forum about bass in movies but i have a problem and was hoping someone could help.i was watching oblivion a few weeks ago and onthe final explosion i heard a loud crack and then everything went dead on my sub. I took it to my local electronic shop and he replaced some caps and the amp works fine now. But the woofer itself is bottoming everytime it hits. Anyone know where i can get a great replacement woofer and type? Its for an elemental design a2_300. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## missyman

I know this is a forum about bass in movies but i have a problem and was hoping someone could help.i was watching oblivion a few weeks ago and onthe final explosion i heard a loud crack and then everything went dead on my sub. I took it to my local electronic shop and he replaced some caps and the amp works fine now. But the woofer itself is bottoming everytime it hits. Anyone know where i can get a great replacement woofer and type? Its for an elemental design a2_300. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## missyman

And its a 12" woofer.


----------



## Mrkazador


Does it bottom out on everything you play or just on certain content? You would get more help if you create your own thread.


----------



## kemiza

 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1488456/pro-audio-technology-announces-massive-lfc-24sm-subwoofer What do you think about this fellas.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10000_100#post_23685868
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1488456/pro-audio-technology-announces-massive-lfc-24sm-subwoofer What do you think about this fellas.



Might be great for movie theaters...


I imagine it will be astonishingly over priced.


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9990#post_23685760
> 
> 
> Does it bottom out on everything you play or just on certain content? You would get more help if you create your own thread.


yes it bottoms out on everything


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9990#post_23685705
> 
> 
> I know this is a forum about bass in movies but i have a problem and was hoping someone could help.i was watching oblivion a few weeks ago and onthe final explosion i heard a loud crack and then everything went dead on my sub. I took it to my local electronic shop and he replaced some caps and the amp works fine now. But the woofer itself is bottoming everytime it hits. Anyone know where i can get a great replacement woofer and type? Its for an elemental design a2_300. Any help would be appreciated.



Here's an entire a2_300 really cheap:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1485352/ed-a2-300-subwoofer-price-drop-50


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Legairre*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9990#post_23684484
> 
> 
> Steve do you use a receiver for amplification or do you run external amps and what main speakers do you use? Sounds like your system was clipping and you ran out of HF power in your external amps or receiver. Do your speakers have a low ohms rating or dip low under loads?



Im using external amps (about 700W per channel iirc) that have no problem going down to 1ohm. Speakers are DIY and >90db/W sensitivity with a nominal impedance of 4ohm and never dipping below 3ohm. I should be nowhere near amp clipping.


The scene that tripped the fuses have continues HF effect lasting several seconds so the problem isnt the dynamic soundtrack but rather the lack of dynamics in that particular scene,


----------



## nube

Steveo, can you please note the exact timestamp for the Star Trek Into Darkness scene you're talking about?


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SupaKats*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9960#post_23679877
> 
> 
> Seems like it needs updated as there isn't even a blu ray player listed unless I just missed it.



I thought they upgraded it! with Magnepan speakers and four JL Audio F212 subs!


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10020#post_23687508
> 
> 
> I thought they upgraded it! with Magnepan speakers and four JL Audio F212 subs!



four JL Audio F212 subs!


crazy


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9700_100#post_23649710
> 
> 
> Thanks Nube, and I think you get the gist of what I am talking about and I certainly understand and respect your perspective as well. Just to be clear, this is just one small grading parameter for me and I certainly take into account the objective info as well along with the subjective category of execution. Because of this, OHF for example would never make my personal 5 star list even if its best scenes are subjectively and objectively worthy of that status or close to it which they are. This particular thread allows that type of discretion even if it doesn't agree with your rating system so hope you can at least respect that as far this thread goes no matter if you agree or not. I have voted this way for years in this thread, and I am not going to stop now since this is an important consideration for me to some degree. Obviously I would never push this particular grading parameter at db as I respect the very well established guidelines, but this is not DB.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link to the Washington Monument scene and looks like I was good at calling it as I thought a strong portion of that scene must have hit in the 15-25hz region and it looks VERY strong right about 20hz. That scene was a monster in my setup. I am sure that single digit content would take it to the next level and is impressive on a sub system that can do it justice and while my transducers get me there, it's obviously not the same as the subs doing it. Some day.........



OHF showed from Netflix and I viewed it last night with no prior knowledge of its audio capabilities. WOW, what a fun film for LFE. Not that there was a great amount of qty compared some other movies, but certain scenes like the Monument fall over really caught me by surprise. This is one of my favorite LFE movies of the year - so far.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10020#post_23687437
> 
> 
> Steveo, can you please note the exact timestamp for the Star Trek Into Darkness scene you're talking about?



Tried but cant.

Went back but I dont recall exactly which scene it happened during since the rest of the speaker still functioned. It is somewhere between 1:52 and 1:53.30 though.

And Id rather not try it again,...


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10000_100#post_23688006
> 
> 
> OHF showed from Netflix and I viewed it last night with no prior knowledge of its audio capabilities. WOW, what a fun film for LFE. Not that there was a great amount of qty compared some other movies, but certain scenes like the Monument fall over really caught me by surprise. This is one of my favorite LFE movies of the year - so far.



+1


I haven't compared it back to back against the WOTW pod emergence scene....but when the monument started crumbling, that is the first thing I thought of.


----------



## Legairre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10000_50#post_23687093
> 
> 
> Im using external amps (about 700W per channel iirc) that have no problem going down to 1ohm. Speakers are DIY and >90db/W sensitivity with a nominal impedance of 4ohm and never dipping below 3ohm. I should be nowhere near amp clipping.
> 
> 
> The scene that tripped the fuses have continues HF effect lasting several seconds so the problem isnt the dynamic soundtrack but rather the lack of dynamics in that particular scene,


Yeah you definitely have plenty of power. How loud were you playing it? How loud above reference were you on your master volume?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10020#post_23688006
> 
> 
> OHF showed from Netflix and I viewed it last night with no prior knowledge of its audio capabilities. WOW, what a fun film for LFE. Not that there was a great amount of qty compared some other movies, but certain scenes like the Monument fall over really caught me by surprise. This is one of my favorite LFE movies of the year - so far.



You said it! That Washington Monument scene and a few others were shocking!


----------



## kemiza

Just curious how are your subs set for this movie OHF?


----------



## wingnut4772

I guess I am going to have to rewatch OHF. As it turns out, my cleaning lady inadvertently unplugged my left rear corner sub. Unk for how long but I'm assuming post Oblivion.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10020#post_23691506
> 
> 
> I guess I am going to have to rewatch OHF. As it turns out, my cleaning lady inadvertently unplugged my left rear corner sub. Unk for how long but I'm assuming post Oblivion.


Mine hides things...


----------



## petetherock

Watched an older show "Hurt Locker" last night... it was rather impressive, wonder if anyone did a measurement on the ULF?

Popped out one of my ceiling light fixtures!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petetherock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10020#post_23691834
> 
> 
> Watched an older show "Hurt Locker" last night... Popped out one of my ceiling light fixtures!



Really! What level were you listening at?


----------



## club968

I just watched the Hurt Locker earlier today as well. Definitely a bass heavy movie....really well done in my opinion as well. When that 50 cal was going off so were my walls. Really awesome.


----------



## jlpowell84

Well gentlemen, I am finally making my trip to the Cinetopia theater in Vancouver to experience Dolby Atmos. Apparently, with a little research, their GXL theater has an Atmos system. The movie playing is...The Grandmaster. Seen the previews and I will give it a whirl for the experience but I wish "Getaway" were playing in there instead. Oh well


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Legairre*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10020#post_23689941
> 
> 
> Yeah you definitely have plenty of power. How loud were you playing it? How loud above reference were you on your master volume?



I was at -8db from reference. System is calibrated.


Noone else had problems with the movie at single digit MV? Im uing dome tweeters btw, perhaps they simply dont have enough output to deal with this particular movie. Since I usually listen about twice as loud without problems I find it to be very weird.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petetherock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10000_100#post_23691834
> 
> 
> Watched an older show "Hurt Locker" last night... it was rather impressive, wonder if anyone did a measurement on the ULF?
> 
> Popped out one of my ceiling light fixtures!


http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-62#entry1576

 

IMO its a 5 star movie


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10000_50#post_23685119
> 
> 
> You have the capability, Popa. You just don't have a perfectly flat signal chain (and 99.999999999999% of us don't either) down to 3hz.



In terms of the signal chain not being flat to 3Hz, what components are the main culprit? AVR? The amp in the sub? Does the BD player/media player have anything to do with it?


----------



## Mrkazador


I think every component has some kind of roll off and when you add them all together...it adds up


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10020#post_23692308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10000_50#post_23685119
> 
> 
> You have the capability, Popa. You just don't have a perfectly flat signal chain (and 99.999999999999% of us don't either) down to 3hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of the signal chain not being flat to 3Hz, what components are the main culprit? AVR? The amp in the sub? Does the BD player/media player have anything to do with it?
Click to expand...

You won't know until you test each component. In general, the vast majority of components exhibit some rolloff when you get to single digit Hz (especially below 5-7Hz).


IIRC, bossobass tested his signal chain and found rolloffs in numerous components from BDP on down and they all add up. His current signal chain uses the analog outs of an Oppo BDP, because it DOESN'T exhibit this rolloff all the way down to 3Hz (where the digital outs DID exhibit rolloff). Don't recall the rest of the signal chain, but it's in the 'DB' thread.



Max


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10020#post_23692269
> 
> 
> Well gentlemen, I am finally making my trip to the Cinetopia theater in Vancouver to experience Dolby Atmos. Apparently, with a little research, their GXL theater has an Atmos system. The movie playing is...The Grandmaster. Seen the previews and I will give it a whirl for the experience but I wish "Getaway" were playing in there instead. Oh well



Previews playing right now. Surround effect little video they played was amazing! Bass is nice too. No super low stuff but its not like they have it turned down. I'm sure it's all level matched but it actually sounds a little hot.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10020#post_23693952
> 
> 
> Previews playing right now. Surround effect little video they played was amazing! Bass is nice too. No super low stuff but its not like they have it turned down. I'm sure it's all level matched but it actually sounds a little hot.



So how was the whole thing?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10020#post_23694777
> 
> 
> So how was the whole thing?



Ok we'll the surround effects are amazing for sure. The bass is powerfull but doesn't go low. Not sure if I heard anything below abou 33hz or so. Lots of 60hz powerful content. And honestly I fell asleep a little


----------



## audiofan1

I suspect sub 20hz content when I had my first Atmos experience







Might be because the movie was "Pacific Rim"







and the 87 ft Imax screen didn't hurt either but I can say its a game changer for the cinema and its about time


----------



## jlpowell84

Even with out infrasonic it was surely the nicest theater I have even been to. The surround effects were simply outstanding. But watching Oblivion on a 7 channel JTR speaker and quad submersive setup with an 82 inch tv may have been the better experience







. There is just something about bass that can play effortless down really low. Like when the drone came back to life in the football stadium at the beginning. Yea, um dang!


----------



## Mrkazador


World War Z (2013)

 

I didn't capture all of it but there is a few other scenes with content around 20hz.

 



 

 

This scene probably has one of the best LFE sweeps I've heard. What makes it so great is that almost everything goes silent so all you hear is the sub.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23695220
> 
> World War Z (2013)
> 
> 
> I didn't capture all of it but there is a few other scenes with content around 20hz.



That looks pretty good!


----------



## mantaraydesign

Where can you buy this movie? This movie got the 5 star for BASS.

*Inside(Ã l'interieur)(French dts track)*


I have this movie in DVD but does not have the DTS track.


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23695220
> 
> World War Z (2013)
> 
> 
> I didn't capture all of it but there is a few other scenes with content around 20hz.
> 
> 
> This scene probably has one of the best LFE sweeps I've heard. What makes it so great is that almost everything goes silent so all you hear is the sub.



Yeah, that grenade going off was something really nice. Very good sweep had my couch shaking.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petetherock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10020#post_23691834
> 
> 
> Watched an older show "Hurt Locker" last night... it was rather impressive, wonder if anyone did a measurement on the ULF?
> 
> Popped out one of my ceiling light fixtures!


I watched the Hurt Locker the other day as well. A couple of good drops in the Hurt Locker also a good movie.


Yesterday we went to an air show. When I got home I wanted to watch a jet movie and LOUD. So Last night I watched Top Gun 3D in the default True HD soundtrack on BD. I picked it up awhile ago and never watched it. The Bass was plentiful and decent, not deep by any means, but a great movie to shake the room up. When the movie ended, I hit the audio key and saw that it also has a HD DTS sound track. I watched a few good chapters with the DTS HD MASTR and it was like double the bass, had a more in your face sound especially with music. Nothing really deep, but again great Jet engine engine bass. Felt like the Jets were in the room, the DTS soundtrack was forsure much deeper and louder. I gotta start to remember to take a peek at the audio tracks and compare which sounds better. I am sure most have seen this movie, but it is the first time I see it since it came out.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10000_100#post_23695220
> 
> 
> This scene probably has one of the best LFE sweeps I've heard. What makes it so great is that almost everything goes silent so all you hear is the sub.



Looking forward to this!


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23696093
> 
> 
> Where can you buy this movie? This movie got the 5 star for BASS.
> 
> *Inside(Ã l'interieur)(French dts track)*
> 
> 
> I have this movie in DVD but does not have the DTS track.



Thats supposed to be a pretty sick movie


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10020#post_23694931
> 
> 
> Ok we'll the surround effects are amazing for sure. The bass is powerfull but doesn't go low. Not sure if I heard anything below abou 33hz or so. Lots of 60hz powerful content. And honestly I fell asleep a little



That sounds quite similar to one of the cinema's down here. The bass is over done so bad. Nothing lower then 40hz I bet. But there is such a huge quantity of it that the whole room shakes. But the surround effects in Atmos probably are better.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23696968
> 
> 
> Thats supposed to be a pretty sick movie



Sick is right. Great bass, ZERO re-watchability.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23696093
> 
> 
> Where can you buy this movie? This movie got the 5 star for BASS.
> 
> *Inside(Ã l'interieur)(French dts track)*
> 
> 
> I have this movie in DVD but does not have the DTS track.



Isn't DTS on Blu-ray?


----------



## Flageborg

This weekend I was having a good time at the racetrack - wearing double earprotection - and a camera. Just because I am addicted to that "live" feeling...when upper bass gets physical










(Warning! Be careful with your MV)





And the graph...


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23697044
> 
> 
> Isn't DTS on Blu-ray?



DTS can be on DVD and Blu-ray.


DTS-HD Master can only be on Blu-ray.


Amazon got the movie Inside but with no DTS sound track. Maybe you can only buy with the DTS track in other countries and not in the US.


----------



## BornSlippyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23697028
> 
> 
> Sick is right. Great bass, ZERO re-watchability.



I love horror movies but I feel somewhat the same way about Inside. Absolutely brutal film and I would 'probably' watch it with a friend that hasn't seen it.


----------



## pitviper33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23697158
> 
> 
> This weekend I was having a good time at the racetrack - wearing double earprotection - and a camera. Just because I am addicted to that "live" feeling...when upper bass gets physical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Warning! Be careful with your MV)


Awesome! I've never felt bass anywhere that came close to what I felt at the NHRA Nationals I went to a few years ago. The pressure waves from the Top Fuel cars are just unbelievable. I'm pretty shocked that the graph doesn't show a lot more intensity a lot lower. I wonder if your camera does some significant filtering. It may, to help with wind noise and the like.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pretsam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23696505
> 
> 
> Yeah, that grenade going off was something really nice. Very good sweep had my couch shaking.



That graph looks beautiful


----------



## bass addict

I had some family over this weekend, so I decided to dig through some titles to demo.


On top of watching Oblivion for the fifth time since it came out lol, I popped in Terminator Salvation which I haven't watched since upgrading my subs and mains. All I can say is holy hell.


Can't wait for ID to come out. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## s_inman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23697028
> 
> 
> Sick is right. Great bass, ZERO re-watchability.



I have this on Blu, if someone wants to give the time stamps I wil up said scene to my Dropbox for someone to measure







.


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s_inman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23697713
> 
> 
> I have this on Blu, if someone wants to give the time stamps I wil up said scene to my Dropbox for someone to measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Where did you get this movie on Blu-ray?


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23696602
> 
> 
> I watched the Hurt Locker the other day as well. A couple of good drops in the Hurt Locker also a good movie.
> 
> 
> Yesterday we went to an air show. When I got home I wanted to watch a jet movie and LOUD. So Last night I watched Top Gun 3D in the default True HD soundtrack on BD. I picked it up awhile ago and never watched it. The Bass was plentiful and decent, not deep by any means, but a great movie to shake the room up. When the movie ended, I hit the audio key and saw that it also has a HD DTS sound track. I watched a few good chapters with the DTS HD MASTR and it was like double the bass, had a more in your face sound especially with music. Nothing really deep, but again great Jet engine engine bass. Felt like the Jets were in the room, the DTS soundtrack was forsure much deeper and louder. I gotta start to remember to take a peek at the audio tracks and compare which sounds better. I am sure most have seen this movie, but it is the first time I see it since it came out.



Top Gun came out the year I reported to the USS Kitty Hawk for sea duty. The first half of 1987, we sailed around the world. We watched Top Gun MANY times!


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23697158
> 
> 
> This weekend I was having a good time at the racetrack - wearing double earprotection - and a camera. Just because I am addicted to that "live" feeling...when upper bass gets physical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Warning! Be careful with your MV)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the graph...


Man, I did not know they did that over the pond! Drag racing is the best. We have Top Fuel here at Englishtown N.J and also at Maple Grove PA. I have also been down to FL for the Gatornationals. The tour will be back at Maple Grove PA next month. I will be headed up. Nothing like it.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23697350
> 
> 
> I'm pretty shocked that the graph doesn't show a lot more intensity a lot lower. I wonder if your camera does some significant filtering. It may, to help with wind noise and the like.



Yes, you are right...some filtering in-camera...bad









(Have to get me a new videocamera)


Here is a wav-track graphed directly from Zoom H1

 


Here is the Woodie wav-file:
http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/ZOOM0035.WAV 




And a biker graph
 


Here is the biker wav-file:
http://kringlyd.no/waterfall/ZOOM0033.WAV


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23697918
> 
> 
> Man, I did not know they did that over the pond! Drag racing is the best. We have Top Fuel here at Englishtown N.J and also at Maple Grove PA. I have also been down to FL for the Gatornationals. The tour will be back at Maple Grove PA next month. I will be headed up. Nothing like it.


Norwegians, Swedish, Dutch...


All seem to have a pretty cool taste in modified cars - modded volvos pushing 400bhp+ seem to be a favourite!


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23699246
> 
> 
> Norwegians, Swedish, Dutch...
> 
> 
> All seem to have a pretty cool taste in modified cars - modded volvos pushing 400bhp+ seem to be a favourite!



"My Volvo is Fantastic" - typical Scandinavians









Volvo Drifting is Awesome...


----------



## Strike Ace

I have been 3 times at European Dragrace Festival @ Mantorp (Sweden).


To this day, there has been nothing car-related that has surprised me more than a Top Fuel dragster.


I was lucky enough to witness a Top Fuel dragster beeing fired up right after a complete build-over.

The engine couldn't have been more than about 10-12 feet away from me in the depot.


Imagine approx 6000 horsepower with exhaust pipes 3 feet long and the smell of nitrous burning in your nose and eyes.










One of the mechanics simply touched the gas-lever on the engine and I was litterally punched in the chest by the air pressure. AWESOME!!!

I live by that moment today, even it was about 15 years ago....










I found a video on youtube that is pretty similiar to my experience, but hey, they are standing way to far away.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_hRJsqugr0&list=PLC9D3658E1E460EA8 


And if you want a better quality sound recording, check this out:

http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/play.cfm/crumb.1/crumc.0/sound_iid.244989


----------



## tenderchkn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pretsam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23696505
> 
> 
> Yeah, that grenade going off was something really nice. Very good sweep had my couch shaking.



Watched this at -10, and the grenade scene is incredibly loud. It is the only scene where I've ever heard audible port noise from my XV15. The sweep is very loud down to around 15hz, and there's no other sound at all to mask it.


The nuke scene was pretty nice as well.


----------



## Snowmanick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tenderchkn*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23704631
> 
> 
> Watched this at -10, and the grenade scene is incredibly loud. It is the only scene where I've ever heard audible port noise from my XV15. The sweep is very loud down to around 15hz, and there's no other sound at all to mask it.
> 
> 
> The nuke scene was pretty nice as well.



Watched what? WWZ?


----------



## tenderchkn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snowmanick*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23704978
> 
> 
> Watched what? WWZ?



Looks like the forum truncated my post. Fixed.


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tenderchkn*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23704631
> 
> 
> Watched this at -10, and the grenade scene is incredibly loud. It is the only scene where I've ever heard audible port noise from my XV15. The sweep is very loud down to around 15hz, and there's no other sound at all to mask it.
> 
> 
> The nuke scene was pretty nice as well.



Yes, it was a great little scene. I haven't been able to go back and re-watch that particular scene yet. The beginning nuke/bomb whatever was nice but not like that grenade. I have 2 XS30s and watched it at -15, I think you can watch this film at reference though with not being fatigued.


----------



## Steveo1234

World war Z: Solid 4 stars with a 5 star moment.


istening at reference wasnt harsh at all and even sounded a bit on the weak side in most of the movie.

LFE was great. The handgrenade scene especially was very very dynamic. The first explosion in the movie had wonderful texture and the nuke scene was pretty nice too.

Movie was really good too, very involving. Going to rewatch with wifey.


----------



## audiofan1

Hmm! Any graphs on "Now you See Me" particularly around 1:26-130







As a whole the movie had a very good room energizing vibe with some decent LFE moments.


----------



## tenderchkn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23706257
> 
> 
> Listening at reference wasnt harsh at all and even sounded a bit on the weak side in most of the movie.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pretsam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23706242
> 
> 
> Yes, it was a great little scene. I haven't been able to go back and re-watch that particular scene yet. The beginning nuke/bomb whatever was nice but not like that grenade. I have 2 XS30s and watched it at -15, I think you can watch this film at reference though with not being fatigued.



Yeah, I agree. The mix seemed a bit soft overall. I usually watch at -15 and get fatigued any higher, but with WWZ, the dialogue levels felt very comfortable and natural at -10.


Reference level with 2 XS30's or Steveo's 6 IBs would sound incredible! Too bad my single XV15 won't be able to keep up with this particular scene.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Strike Ace*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23704164
> 
> 
> I was lucky enough to witness a Top Fuel dragster beeing fired up right after a complete build-over.
> 
> The engine couldn't have been more than about 10-12 feet away from me in the depot.



I remember back in my school days, going over to a parent's friend's house for 4th of July, and the next door neighbor had a dragster (don't remember whether it was top fuel, maybe alcohol), fired it up for all to hear - holy moly that thing was insane. Just idling created a pressure wave.


----------



## Reddig

I love drag racing! Go with my dad all the time. There is a monumental differnce in loudness between Top Fuel dragsters that do 4 second quarter miles and the slower 7-10 second Pro Street dragsters. The Top Fuel big boys sound just as loud or louder than a jet and when they hit the throttle it taks your breath away literally.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Pretty cool that there is some gear heads in here!


I used to live in CA, so most years I got to go to the Winter nationals in Pomona, yes those top fuel and funny cars are awesome!


I still get a kick out of street legal cars posting 10sec et's or faster, even though they are 'slow' compared to the tubed framed beasts!


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080#post_23708114
> 
> 
> I love drag racing! Go with my dad all the time. There is a monumental differnce in loudness between Top Fuel dragsters that do 4 second quarter miles and the slower 7-10 second Pro Street dragsters. *The Top Fuel big boys sound just as loud or louder than a jet* and when they hit the throttle it taks your breath away literally.



I dunno. I've heard some pretty loud jets. I still think the A-6E was the loudest in the Navy.


Then there's the sonic boom shaking an aircraft carrier. Talk about LFE!


----------



## BornSlippyZ

How about a B-1 bomber at full TRT?










I was an AF aircraft mechanic and you guys working on those Carriers are crazy! dunno how you guys do that with all of that movement of craft on such a 'small' space.


----------



## AJ72

I watched Olympus Has Fallen tonight looking forward to all the scenes mentioned previously. I was a bit underwhelmed given the feedback. I thought maybe my system, which has had a few changes (now dual JTR 2400 Caps powered by Behringer EP4000) may not have been EQ'd quite right. I then watched the IMO five star Transformers Dark Of The Moon and was literally blown back in my seat by the Bass in that movie. No problem with the setup definitely. Dont get me wrong OHF was good in the bass dept just not mindblowingly good. I have wondered whether a sealed setup may do better with a movie like this. Im not sure if thats the issue as the positive reviews were written mostly by Seaton owners which measure lower frequencies. In scenes like the bumblebee flip (Transformers DOTM)I get a massive amount of LFE through the Caps. Not sure how low this digs but anyway. Anybody know a scene with ULF around 15Hz and below that I should test? Anybody else think the same about OHF? I watched Jack the Giant Slayer the other night and thought that to be pretty awesome in the LFE dept. Iron Man 3 agree with all before except when the choppers blow Starks house of the cliff. That scene wasnt too bad. Flight Of The Phoenix plane crash scene is incredible through the Caps too.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10000_100#post_23710049
> 
> 
> I watched Olympus Has Fallen tonight looking forward to all the scenes mentioned previously. I was a bit underwhelmed given the feedback. I thought maybe my system, which has had a few changes (now dual JTR 2400 Caps powered by Behringer EP4000) may not have been EQ'd quite right. I then watched the IMO five star Transformers Dark Of The Moon and was literally blown back in my seat by the Bass in that movie. No problem with the setup definitely. Dont get me wrong OHF was good in the bass dept just not mindblowingly good. *I have wondered whether a sealed setup may do better with a movie like this.* Im not sure if thats the issue as the positive reviews were written mostly by Seaton owners which measure lower frequencies. In scenes like the bumblebee flip (Transformers DOTM)I get a massive amount of LFE through the Caps. Not sure how low this digs but anyway. Anybody know a scene with ULF around 15Hz and below that I should test? Anybody else think the same about OHF? I watched Jack the Giant Slayer the other night and thought that to be pretty awesome in the LFE dept. Iron Man 3 agree with all before except when the choppers blow Starks house of the cliff. That scene wasnt too bad. *Flight Of The Phoenix plane crash scene is incredible through the Caps too.*



You do not (and will not ever) know what you are missing until you hear these scenes through a very capable sealed setup.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080#post_23710179
> 
> 
> 
> You do not (and will not ever) know what you are missing until you hear these scenes through a very capable sealed setup.


 

+1.

 

The OHF Washington Monument scenes is one of my favorite (if not favorite) ULF scenes...and my ULF score is a half star behind popalock...


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080#post_23710179
> 
> 
> You do not (and will not ever) know what you are missing until you hear these scenes through a very capable sealed setup.



Examples of a very capable sealed setup?


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080#post_23710198
> 
> 
> Examples of a very capable sealed setup?


Have you seen popalock's build thread?


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23696602
> 
> 
> I watched the Hurt Locker the other day as well. A couple of good drops in the Hurt Locker also a good movie.


_*The Hurt Locker*_


The detonation of a massive bomb, by cell phone, in chapter one (Time stamp 8:00).

I could feel my room being pressurized, as the shock wave rolled across the room and hit me in the chest.


Anybody do a spectrum graph of this scene?


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BornSlippyZ*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080#post_23709062
> 
> 
> How about a B-1 bomber at full TRT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was an AF aircraft mechanic and you guys working on those Carriers are crazy! dunno how you guys do that with all of that movement of craft on such a 'small' space.



I did say in the Navy. I have heard Air Force jets, but at a distance.


I didn't work on the flight deck. I worked in a nice air-conditioned electronics shop.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080#post_23710527
> 
> 
> I did say in the Navy. I have heard Air Force jets, but at a distance.
> 
> 
> I didn't work on the flight deck. I worked in a nice air-conditioned electronics shop.


Air conditioning was the main reason (the girls were the other reason) I took tumbling at summer camp in elementary school.


----------



## JA Fant

Author of post #1 -


it would be pretty cool to compile a similar list of BASS in music selections!


----------



## tenderchkn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JA Fant*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080#post_23710609
> 
> 
> Author of post #1 -
> 
> 
> it would be pretty cool to compile a similar list of BASS in music selections!


 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1421019/the-master-list-of-bass-in-music-and-more-with-frequency-charts


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080#post_23710049
> 
> 
> I watched Olympus Has Fallen tonight looking forward to all the scenes mentioned previously. I was a bit underwhelmed given the feedback. I thought maybe my system, which has had a few changes (now dual JTR 2400 Caps powered by Behringer EP4000) may not have been EQ'd quite right. I then watched the IMO five star Transformers Dark Of The Moon and was literally blown back in my seat by the Bass in that movie. No problem with the setup definitely. Dont get me wrong OHF was good in the bass dept just not mindblowingly good. I have wondered whether a sealed setup may do better with a movie like this. Im not sure if thats the issue as the positive reviews were written mostly by Seaton owners which measure lower frequencies. In scenes like the bumblebee flip (Transformers DOTM)I get a massive amount of LFE through the Caps. Not sure how low this digs but anyway. Anybody know a scene with ULF around 15Hz and below that I should test? Anybody else think the same about OHF? I watched Jack the Giant Slayer the other night and thought that to be pretty awesome in the LFE dept. Iron Man 3 agree with all before except when the choppers blow Starks house of the cliff. That scene wasnt too bad. Flight Of The Phoenix plane crash scene is incredible through the Caps too.


If you want to know if your setup is good in the ULF region, check out WOTW.


While the 'Pod Emerging' scene is still one of my all-time favorite scenes because there's so much going on, the 'Lightning Strikes' and the 'Basement Plane Crash' are the true ULF stars in that movie. If those are underwhelming (especially the BPC scene, as the other 2 scenes also contain mid and upper bass content, where the BPC scene is mostly ULF), then you need more output with a sealed setup. The same goes with the OHF track. There ae a few scenes where the main content is 20Hz and below and there's less above 30Hz. Strange choice by the mixers as these scenes wouldn't be reproduced well by any commercial theaters. It's as if they designed the audio in those scenes specifically for us ULF nuts.



Max


----------



## Freniata

*Warning!!!*


Turn your volume down and SLOWLY bring it up!!!


I'm not responsible if you blow your subs up with this! This is UNREAL!!!!

http://listentothedeep.net/acoustics/multiListen2.php?loc1=16&loc2=17& 


Good luck!


----------



## BornSlippyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080#post_23710527
> 
> 
> I did say in the Navy. I have heard Air Force jets, but at a distance.
> 
> 
> I didn't work on the flight deck. I worked in a nice *air-conditioned electronics shop*.



You were the smart one!


I did some research online )dunno how accurate it is) one guy measured the B1B, full TRT, 500ft above the ground at 133db.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080#post_23710049
> 
> 
> Anybody know a scene with ULF around 15Hz and below that I should test?



The classroom scene in Dredd should just about do it.


----------



## edlittle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080#post_23710232
> 
> _*The Hurt Locker*_
> 
> 
> The detonation of a massive bomb, by cell phone, in chapter one (Time stamp 8:00).
> 
> I could feel my room being pressurized, as the shock wave rolled across the room and hit me in the chest.
> 
> 
> Anybody do a spectrum graph of this scene?



It's on the data bass lfe thread in one of the last couple pages.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080#post_23710696
> 
> 
> If you want to know if your setup is good in the ULF region, check out WOTW.
> 
> 
> While the 'Pod Emerging' scene is still one of my all-time favorite scenes because there's so much going on, the 'Lightning Strikes' and the 'Basement Plane Crash' are the true ULF stars in that movie. If those are underwhelming (especially the BPC scene, as the other 2 scenes also contain mid and upper bass content, where the BPC scene is mostly ULF), then you need more output with a sealed setup. The same goes with the OHF track. There ae a few scenes where the main content is 20Hz and below and there's less above 30Hz. Strange choice by the mixers as these scenes wouldn't be reproduced well by any commercial theaters. It's as if they designed the audio in those scenes specifically for us ULF nuts.
> 
> 
> Yes W.O.T.W does sound awesome but I like other scenes from other movies better which suggests I'm probably missing some of the ULF in those scenes mentioned above. Tron Legacy is probably the most awesome film to watch on my setup for bass. My Caps are set at around 18Hz port tune and I just love the slam and impact I get. I guess thats the sacrifice of a ported setup. However in the 18-100Hz range I'm not left wanting. Popalock I saw your setup in that feature not long ago. Yeah I could live with that!


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080_80#post_23711356
> 
> 
> The classroom scene in Dredd should just about do it.



I'm not sure exactly what the classroom scene is; but if it's the one I'm thinking about, that one is pretty nuts. One of the longest continuous waves I've heard in a while. Ears started tickling after a while.


----------



## jlpowell84

Just seen the Robocop trailer on YouTube. It has potential


----------



## audiofan1

Anyone watch "Tron Legacy" for the what ever number time and want to rethink your best 5 star bass movie moments


----------



## nube

AJ72:


I think it's pretty clear that, with ported subs, you're missing all the ULF action that makes those other scenes so good. There's nothing wrong with your subs - they're great - and you surely have a ton of fun from 20Hz on up! For example, the FOTP barrel roll scene is extremely strong content at 32Hz, right in the wheelhouse of your ported caps! Also, who knows what your room is doing? Measuring your room would help determine what you're experiencing.


audiofan1:


Tron has a lot of really good scenes, but my favorite are:


Entering the grid (7Hz ULF pulse right after he gets ported into the grid by the laser)

Disc Wars (the fireworks contain solid ULF in some parts, plus that pounding musical score)

Light cycle battle (the Daft Punk score pounds out the bass)

Plane battle near the end (same great Daft Punk score, with some added explosions that dig deep)


----------



## Joshjp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080#post_23710049
> 
> 
> I watched Olympus Has Fallen tonight looking forward to all the scenes mentioned previously. I was a bit underwhelmed given the feedback. I thought maybe my system, which has had a few changes (now dual JTR 2400 Caps powered by Behringer EP4000) may not have been EQ'd quite right. I then watched the IMO five star Transformers Dark Of The Moon and was literally blown back in my seat by the Bass in that movie. No problem with the setup definitely. Dont get me wrong OHF was good in the bass dept just not mindblowingly good. I have wondered whether a sealed setup may do better with a movie like this. Im not sure if thats the issue as the positive reviews were written mostly by Seaton owners which measure lower frequencies. In scenes like the bumblebee flip (Transformers DOTM)I get a massive amount of LFE through the Caps. Not sure how low this digs but anyway. Anybody know a scene with ULF around 15Hz and below that I should test? Anybody else think the same about OHF? I watched Jack the Giant Slayer the other night and thought that to be pretty awesome in the LFE dept. Iron Man 3 agree with all before except when the choppers blow Starks house of the cliff. That scene wasnt too bad. Flight Of The Phoenix plane crash scene is incredible through the Caps too.


Yes i thought the same with OHF when i had my XV-30 there was supposed to be some 20hz contend but it didnt to to much in my room, glad im not alone one this.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joshjp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080#post_23713690
> 
> 
> Yes i thought the same with OHF when i had my XV-30 there was supposed to be some 20hz contend but it didnt to to much in my room, glad im not alone one this.



Well again, like nube said, it's due to the port design


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080#post_23712624
> 
> 
> Anyone watch "Tron Legacy" for the what ever number time and want to rethink your best 5 star bass movie moments




Agree with Nube. Legacy is a favorite of mine for LFE!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080_40#post_23714261
> 
> 
> Agree with Nube. Legacy is a favorite of mine for LFE!



Its energy incarnate and just a pure joy to watch! I got to admit Toe ! this is a good argument for the shifting aspect ratio as its so seemless as to not distract, but I may feel differently once I get around to going FP


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080#post_23714308
> 
> 
> Its energy incarnate and just a pure joy to watch! I got to admit Toe ! this is a good argument for the shifting aspect ratio as its so seemless as to not distract, but I may feel differently once I get around to going FP




I always enjoyed variable aspect on my 1.78 screen, but since moving to a 2.35 screen where variable aspect does not work as intended, I always prefer constant aspect. On a 2.35 screen if doing the zoom method (front projection) with a variable aspect film like Legacy, when the frame opens to 1.78 it spills out over the top and bottom of the viewable screen area and looks like $hit. I can mask this with my video processor to a constant 2.35, but I much prefer a constant aspect right from the transfer where the framing has been optimized for a scope ratio. Basically variable aspect and a CIH setup are not a good match and constant aspect is always preferred in this type of setup.



As far as Tron and bass goes, this is a great example of an LFE track I love which has great moments throughout and ends with that long flying sequence and the climactic scene that follows. My overall favorite LFE tracks assuming I am judging the track as a whole start to finish (not just select scenes) always end strong like this, Battle LA, Hellboy 2, Matrix Revolutions, etc.......... I just love these type of tracks that push you right over the cliff with LFE at the end which for me really leave a lasting impression.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080_40#post_23714396
> 
> 
> I always enjoyed variable aspect on my 1.78 screen, but since moving to a 2.35 screen where variable aspect does not work as intended, I always prefer constant aspect. On a 2.35 screen if doing the zoom method (front projection) with a variable aspect film like Legacy, when the frame opens to 1.78 it spills out over the top and bottom of the viewable screen area and looks like $hit. I can mask this with my video processor to a constant 2.35, but I much prefer a constant aspect right from the transfer where the framing has been optimized for a scope ratio. Basically variable aspect and a CIH setup are not a good match and constant aspect is always preferred in this type of setup.
> 
> 
> *As far as Tron and bass goes, this is a great example of an LFE track I love which has great moments throughout and ends with that long flying sequence and the climactic scene that follows. My overall favorite LFE tracks assuming I am judging the track as a whole start to finish (not just select scenes) always end strong like this, Battle LA, Hellboy 2, Matrix Revolutions, etc.......... I just love these type of tracks that push you right over the cliff with LFE at the end which for me really leave a lasting impression.*



Well said


----------



## ambesolman

Me and the wife just watched Pulse. She's not really a fan of scary flicks so I told her I rented it because she likes Kristen Bell 😈. Some great bass scenes throughout, but the server scene was nuts. She said, "it's shaking the whole couch, it's freaking me out!" Perfect.

It was a little disappointing that the bass wasn't as intense when the guy re-entered the server room, missed opportunity. Not sure what its rated at buy the first server scene's a 5. Good recommendation, thanks!


----------



## MemX

Pulse is good for bass but makes me want to hurt myself like the people in the film lol It's so depressing!!


Same as Triangle - great bass, not exactly a cheery film...


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080#post_23713234
> 
> 
> AJ72:
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty clear that, with ported subs, you're missing all the ULF action that makes those other scenes so good. There's nothing wrong with your subs - they're great - and you surely have a ton of fun from 20Hz on up! For example, the FOTP barrel roll scene is extremely strong content at 32Hz, right in the wheelhouse of your ported caps! Also, who knows what your room is doing? Measuring your room would help determine what you're experiencing.
> 
> 
> audiofan1:
> 
> 
> Tron has a lot of really good scenes, but my favorite are:
> 
> 
> Entering the grid (7Hz ULF pulse right after he gets ported into the grid by the laser)
> 
> Disc Wars (the fireworks contain solid ULF in some parts, plus that pounding musical score)
> 
> Light cycle battle (the Daft Punk score pounds out the bass)
> 
> Plane battle near the end (same great Daft Punk score, with some added explosions that dig deep)



you're saying that a ported sub digs deeper than a sealed sub or am I reading this wrong because I thought it was the other way around?


----------



## teckademic

Could those of you that experience OHF attack scene list what sub you're using? I'd like to get an idea just what kind of sub is needed to experience this ULF


thanks


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10110#post_23715930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080#post_23713234
> 
> 
> AJ72:
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty clear that, with ported subs, you're missing all the ULF action that makes those other scenes so good. There's nothing wrong with your subs - they're great - and you surely have a ton of fun from 20Hz on up! For example, the FOTP barrel roll scene is extremely strong content at 32Hz, right in the wheelhouse of your ported caps! Also, who knows what your room is doing? Measuring your room would help determine what you're experiencing.
> 
> 
> audiofan1:
> 
> 
> Tron has a lot of really good scenes, but my favorite are:
> 
> 
> Entering the grid (7Hz ULF pulse right after he gets ported into the grid by the laser)
> 
> Disc Wars (the fireworks contain solid ULF in some parts, plus that pounding musical score)
> 
> Light cycle battle (the Daft Punk score pounds out the bass)
> 
> Plane battle near the end (same great Daft Punk score, with some added explosions that dig deep)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're saying that a ported sub digs deeper than a sealed sub or am I reading this wrong because I thought it was the other way around?
Click to expand...


See where I said he was missing the ULF with his ported subs? You're reading it wrong.










As to your other question, I have 4x Fi SSD-15 drivers in 2x dual opposed sealed configuration. This is more than enough to get that ULF in spades! Experiencing ULF is dependent upon your room size, signal chain rolloff, and personal preference as to how much you want/need.


----------



## Legairre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10100_50#post_23715941
> 
> 
> Could those of you that experience OHF attack scene list what sub you're using? I'd like to get an idea just what kind of sub is needed to experience this ULF
> 
> 
> thanks


I'm using a Hsu VTF-15H


----------



## MKtheater

Sorry, my system is down since this movie came out. I am stuck on it and Oblivion. Once I get things back to normal I will put these in.


----------



## stockmonkey2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10110#post_23715941
> 
> 
> Could those of you that experience OHF attack scene list what sub you're using? I'd like to get an idea just what kind of sub is needed to experience this ULF
> 
> 
> thanks



I have 4 18" subs in an infinite baffle configuration. OHF has probably the best (at least in quantity) ULF I have heard so far in my room. I have two rows in my theater and the effect is very different depending on the row. On the front row the impact is felt more in the air (pant legs and hair vibrating), while on the back row its felt more through the floor - Seats shaking like crazy. I actually felt a little dizzy after watching this scene from the back row.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080#post_23708939
> 
> 
> I dunno. I've heard some pretty loud jets. I still think the A-6E was the loudest in the Navy.
> 
> 
> Then there's the sonic boom shaking an aircraft carrier. Talk about LFE!



They are indeed super loud and I bet you being in the Navy gave u lots of opportunities to hear them up close. Years ago I worked for a land survey company that was contracted by the US Air Force and we worked a lot at McConnel Air Force Base in Wichita Ks. We'd get security clearance to be on the taxi ways and Stealth Bomers where always taking off and landing as well as B-2s and F-16s. Super low frequencies for sure and high SPL.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10110#post_23717885
> 
> 
> They are indeed super loud and I bet you being in the Navy gave u lots of opportunities to hear them up close. Years ago I worked for a land survey company that was contracted by the US Air Force and we worked a lot at McConnel Air Force Base in Wichita Ks. We'd get security clearance to be on the taxi ways and Stealth Bomers where always taking off and landing as well as B-2s and F-16s. Super low frequencies for sure and high SPL.



The physical sound wave is a very awesome phenomenon to experience. Shakes you to your soul.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stockmonkey2000*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10110#post_23717238
> 
> 
> I have 4 18" subs in an infinite baffle configuration. OHF has probably the best (at least in quantity) ULF I have heard so far in my room. I have two rows in my theater and the effect is very different depending on the row. On the front row the impact is felt more in the air (pant legs and hair vibrating), while on the back row its felt more through the floor - Seats shaking like crazy. I actually felt a little dizzy after watching this scene from the back row.


That tingle means it's working 😉


----------



## nube

 Star Trek Into Darkness has been measured.


----------



## jeremymak

oh no

still no official five star bass movie in 2013


----------



## MKtheater

There have been only 4 in total out of all the movies so far, they are rare and 5 stars should be unless the studios start changing things up.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10110#post_23720043
> 
> Star Trek Into Darkness has been measured.




Bummer.







Thanks Nube.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10100_100#post_23720043
> 
> Star Trek Into Darkness has been measured.



Nube, I really really dug how your reviews include level, extension and dynamics. I should have signed up at DB a long time ago.


----------



## MemX

Shame about the HPF on it










It still sounds good overall but there's nothing like the really deep stuff!




I hope someone is able to speclab The World's End soon, if it's as good LFE-wise as Hot Fuzz then it should be ace


----------



## audiofan1

I'll reserve judgement for more graphs and a personal viewing! of course no disrespect to the initial reports, but two to three more makes me rest easier


----------



## kemiza

What about Oz the Great and Powerful? Not a 5 star?


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10100_100#post_23721405
> 
> 
> What about Oz the Great and Powerful? Not a 5 star?


 

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-53#entry1325


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10110#post_23720146
> 
> 
> There have been only 4 in total out of all the movies so far, they are rare and 5 stars should be unless the studios start changing things up.[/quote
> 
> 
> Which 4 u are referring to ?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

War of the Worlds

Looper

Hellboy 2

Flight of the pheonix


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10110#post_23721077
> 
> 
> I'll reserve judgement for more graphs and a personal viewing! of course no disrespect to the initial reports, but two to three more makes me rest easier



Nothing worth graphing. Nube gave you the scoop. The OA level is cranked and the low end has its balls cut off.


----------



## bsoko2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10110#post_23722360
> 
> 
> Nothing worth graphing. Nube gave you the scoop. The OA level is cranked and the low end has its balls cut off.



So once again the studios are screwing with BD home releases. Probably afraid that some guy feeding his BD audio thru his TV speakers.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsoko2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10110#post_23722411
> 
> 
> So once again the studios are screwing with BD home releases. Probably afraid that some guy feeding his BD audio thru his TV speakers.



How do we know this was butchered for the home release? Maybe the filter was in place for the theatrical showings as well (?). Major disappointment either way of course, but I would just like to know why. I would love to hear some insight as far as this goes.


----------



## Prime316

This is why there really isn't any need for those super single digit subs.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10110#post_23722462
> 
> 
> This is why there really isn't any need for those super single digit subs.



Well we just had a fellow with JTR CAPTIVATOR ported subs who wasn't impressed with OHF. That hotness was at 20hz if I remember right and he missed it! Which I don't quite understand because I thought those were a 17hz port tune. Either way the ability of sealed and going low is that you won't miss anything. Even hot action around 15-20hz which can be lost with ported due to the steep fall below tune. I'm leaning, at the moment, towards 2 JTR CapS1's for starters with plans for an S2 later on. But 2 of them will give me amazing reference level output (not sure how low into the infrasonic. Actually does anyone know? I'd be curious...) and ensure I won't miss anything!


----------



## audiofan1

I guess that leaves a subjective viewing, if its filtered and I can only hope for a good overall mix that will at least lend itself to the movie itself , Oh well in the end as long as I enjoy it I'm cool.


I put my money on Pacific Rim anyway


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10110#post_23722521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we just had a fellow with JTR CAPTIVATOR ported subs who wasn't impressed with OHF. That hotness was at 20hz if I remember right and he missed it! Which I don't quite understand because I thought those were a 17hz port tune. Either way the ability of sealed and going low is that you won't miss anything. Even hot action around 15-20hz which can be lost with ported due to the steep fall below tune. I'm leaning, at the moment, towards 2 JTR CapS1's for starters with plans for an S2 later on. But 2 of them will give me amazing reference level output (not sure how low into the infrasonic. Actually does anyone know? I'd be curious...) and ensure I won't miss anything!



Hey JL, you'd walk out on the 15H like that?


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10110#post_23722521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we just had a fellow with JTR CAPTIVATOR ported subs who wasn't impressed with OHF. That hotness was at 20hz if I remember right and he missed it! Which I don't quite understand because I thought those were a 17hz port tune. Either way the ability of sealed and going low is that you won't miss anything. Even hot action around 15-20hz which can be lost with ported due to the steep fall below tune. I'm leaning, at the moment, towards 2 JTR CapS1's for starters with plans for an S2 later on. But 2 of them will give me amazing reference level output (not sure how low into the infrasonic. Actually does anyone know? I'd be curious...) and ensure I won't miss anything!



Dont rub it in! Seriously....... In my room for some reason my subs roll off at around 22Hz even though they're tuned to about 18Hz. Not sure why this is but Ive moved positioning, orientation, nothing has been able to correct this in my room using omnimic and PEQ. I only know that I'm missing something because I read this thread to find new material! I have a near flat line in between 22-95Hz and when its in that range I am not left wanting at all. Dual Caps are awesome. Admittedly it would be great to get that last bit around 20Hz but to go lower I would have to go sealed. I accept this is part of the deal of ported design and knew this prior to purchase.


Teckademic:

Seaton Submersive and JTR S2 are two highly regarded commercially available sealed designs that should pick up the ULF scenes mentioned above.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10110#post_23722527
> 
> 
> I guess that leaves a subjective viewing, if its filtered and I can only hope for a good overall mix that will at least lend itself to the movie itself , Oh well in the end as long as I enjoy it I'm cool.
> 
> I put my money on Pacific Rim anyway



This is NOT in the same league as Pacific Rim(haven't seen it yet), but in my subjective way it is more like a "compensation" for what is "lost" in other movies so far this year because of "anemic" ULF...


----------



## wth718

^^^ I think there's some clipping in the graphs here, but......is that Pacific Rim????


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10140#post_23722914
> 
> 
> ^^^ I think there's some clipping in the graphs here, but......is that Pacific Rim????



Clip me here...and clip me there....clip is everywhere...and all over the movieindustry today...BUT...seriously......NO....that graph is NOT Pacific Rim









It is my personal "ULF-substitute"...made by myself


Warning! If you want to test...you find it here.....BUT please turn down your MV...because of some dangerous frequencies....at "insane" levels(clipping may occur)


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10140#post_23722952
> 
> 
> Clip me here...and clip me there....clip is everywhere...and all over the movieindustry today...BUT...seriously......NO....that graph is NOT Pacific Rim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my personal "ULF-substitute"...made by myself
> 
> 
> Warning! If you want to test...you find it here.....BUT please turn down your MV...because of some dangerous frequencies....at "insane" levels(clipping may occur)



LOL. Oh, ok. You got me super-excited for a second!


----------



## Kurolicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10110#post_23720043
> 
> Star Trek Into Darkness has been measured.



If this is a direct result of the "loudness wars" going on between studios, they certainly have accomplished their goal. Make no mistake, this track is loud. To my ears, the track sounded slightly compressed and not just on the low end.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10140#post_23722799
> 
> 
> Hey JL, you'd walk out on the 15H like that?



Hey prime, the 15H was my first real sub and gave me some good times! But I have since sold it along with my speakers in anticipation of massive upgrading. I had great times with it but...


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10140#post_23722818
> 
> 
> Dont rub it in! Seriously....... In my room for some reason my subs roll off at around 22Hz even though they're tuned to about 18Hz. Not sure why this is but Ive moved positioning, orientation, nothing has been able to correct this in my room using omnimic and PEQ. I only know that I'm missing something because I read this thread to find new material! I have a near flat line in between 22-95Hz and when its in that range I am not left wanting at all. Dual Caps are awesome. Admittedly it would be great to get that last bit around 20Hz but to go lower I would have to go sealed. I accept this is part of the deal of ported design and knew this prior to purchase.
> 
> 
> Teckademic:
> 
> Seaton Submersive and JTR S2 are two highly regarded commercially available sealed designs that should pick up the ULF scenes mentioned above.



Sorry I surely didn't mean so but was rather using for info. That is weird why it rolls off like that though. I honestly think in blind tests ported would be my preference generally. But with a couple, for starters more later, of some serious subs with good headroom I think I can get used to it







. Plus I am someone who would generally run a few DBS hot.


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10140#post_23723031
> 
> 
> Hey prime, the 15H was my first real sub and gave me some good times! But I have since sold it along with my speakers in anticipation of massive upgrading. I had great times with it but...



Wow, didn't know until now. What you were discussing would definitely be. Good luck.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10140#post_23723232
> 
> 
> Wow, didn't know until now. What you were discussing would definitely be. Good luck.



I got 2.5 k now and will have the rest by march for a serious upgrade! I guess I never said goodbye in the 15H forum


----------



## nube

popalock:


All credit goes to maxmercy; his methodology is what fuels that objective measuring. By all means, join and contribute. It's mostly science over there, but all good!










AJ72:


I think you have either a major phase alignment problem or some ridiculous signal chain rolloff for you to get basically nothing under 22Hz. And, how far down are you at 22Hz? I wouldn't mind looking at your measurements in another thread, because 20Hz is a seemingly strange place to see a big null - I don't think going sealed would solve this issue. Have you measured both subs individually with your Omnimic? What are you using as EQ? Have you engaged this community and Jeff Permanian on how to improve things? If not, you should!










jlpowell84:


Are you waiting to upgrade until you have more money? I'd move as soon as possible on the dual JTR S1 purchase, and get a minidsp + measurement hardware (unless you have MultEQ XT32 in your receiver). There's a backlog on JTR subs, partially because of the product line's popularity, and partly because Fi is again having problems delivering drivers in a timely fashion. But, as to your questions about performance, I don't think there's an inherent limiter built into those JTR sealed subs, so they should have great output down to 5Hz and lower - they're high xmax 18" drivers, ruggedly built, in small-yet-perfectly-optimized cabinets with amps that have DSP which gets them super flat in most typical rooms. You're gonna have bass like you've never felt before!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10140#post_23723434
> 
> 
> popalock:
> 
> 
> All credit goes to maxmercy; his methodology is what fuels that objective measuring. By all means, join and contribute. It's mostly science over there, but all good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJ72:
> 
> 
> I think you have either a major phase alignment problem or some ridiculous signal chain rolloff for you to get basically nothing under 22Hz. And, how far down are you at 22Hz? I wouldn't mind looking at your measurements in another thread, because 20Hz is a seemingly strange place to see a big null - I don't think going sealed would solve this issue. Have you measured both subs individually with your Omnimic? What are you using as EQ? Have you engaged this community and Jeff Permanian on how to improve things? If not, you should!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jlpowell84:
> 
> 
> Are you waiting to upgrade until you have more money? I'd move as soon as possible on the dual JTR S1 purchase, and get a minidsp + measurement hardware (unless you have MultEQ XT32 in your receiver). There's a backlog on JTR subs, partially because of the product line's popularity, and partly because Fi is again having problems delivering drivers in a timely fashion. But, as to your questions about performance, I don't think there's an inherent limiter built into those JTR sealed subs, so they should have great output down to 5Hz and lower - they're high xmax 18" drivers, ruggedly built, in small-yet-perfectly-optimized cabinets with amps that have DSP which gets them super flat in most typical rooms. You're gonna have bass like you've never felt before!



Hey nube, thanks for the input! I was gonna spring for an S2 but I think 2 S1's for starters will be better since it may be another year before I can add another sub which at that time I am thinking an S2 to go with 2 S1's. I have a Denon 3313 with multi eq XT. The purpose of waiting is I plan on LCR 212 Noesis mains as well and with a purchase like that there is a small % discount. I guess I could ask if I can split the purchase in 2! Subs then speakers. I do have a friend that will loan me his JBL speakers until I get mine. Hmm good idea nube! Then I won't have to use my headphones clear until March!


Edit: this is the room they will go in my new rental. It's open. The whole place is only 750 SQ ft.


----------



## jlpowell84

Oh I also got a Dayton UMM -6 USB mic for REW on my Mac but haven't had the chance to use it or get familiarized


----------



## Mongo171

With all the hubbub about OHF lately, I bought it. Got it today. Played the Monument scene. WOW!!!


My sub is an SVS PC13-Ultra. I shook, rattled and rolled. It's set at the 20Hz tuned mode.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10140#post_23723434
> 
> 
> popalock:
> 
> 
> All credit goes to maxmercy; his methodology is what fuels that objective measuring. By all means, join and contribute. It's mostly science over there, but all good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJ72:
> 
> 
> I think you have either a major phase alignment problem or some ridiculous signal chain rolloff for you to get basically nothing under 22Hz. And, how far down are you at 22Hz? I wouldn't mind looking at your measurements in another thread, because 20Hz is a seemingly strange place to see a big null - I don't think going sealed would solve this issue. Have you measured both subs individually with your Omnimic? What are you using as EQ? Have you engaged this community and Jeff Permanian on how to improve things? If not, you should!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jlpowell84:
> 
> 
> Are you waiting to upgrade until you have more money? I'd move as soon as possible on the dual JTR S1 purchase, and get a minidsp + measurement hardware (unless you have MultEQ XT32 in your receiver). There's a backlog on JTR subs, partially because of the product line's popularity, and partly because Fi is again having problems delivering drivers in a timely fashion. But, as to your questions about performance, I don't think there's an inherent limiter built into those JTR sealed subs, so they should have great output down to 5Hz and lower - they're high xmax 18" drivers, ruggedly built, in small-yet-perfectly-optimized cabinets with amps that have DSP which gets them super flat in most typical rooms. You're gonna have bass like you've never felt before!



Thanks Nube. I have emailed Jeff about this and I have asked previously about this issue in another thread and had some good advice. Measured both individually and together using Dayton V2 and Behringer MIC2200. I posted my results in the JTR Captivator thread a little while back. Last time I'll mention here though.


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10110#post_23722521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we just had a fellow with JTR CAPTIVATOR ported subs who wasn't impressed with OHF. That hotness was at 20hz if I remember right and he missed it! Which I don't quite understand because I thought those were a 17hz port tune. Either way the ability of sealed and going low is that you won't miss anything. Even hot action around 15-20hz which can be lost with ported due to the steep fall below tune. I'm leaning, at the moment, towards 2 JTR CapS1's for starters with plans for an S2 later on. But 2 of them will give me amazing reference level output (not sure how low into the infrasonic. Actually does anyone know? I'd be curious...) and ensure I won't miss anything!



Yo j... that's one of the reason why I'm putting my order in for 4 S2's (putting in tomorrow or Friday ). And also I wanted to match the output of dual OS from 20 hz up. This will be my final journey for subs. Wifey didn't want dual OS after I built a temporary models of them. She said it was to big..lol..


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10140#post_23725004
> 
> 
> Yo j... that's one of the reason why I'm putting my order in for 4 S2's (putting in tomorrow or Friday ). And also I wanted to match the output of dual OS from 20 hz up. This will be my final journey for subs. Wifey didn't want dual OS after I built a temporary models of them. She said it was to big..lol..



Hey I would like quad S2's but I don't make tons of money so 2S1's for now. I guess if I wasn't going after the Noesis then perhaps. I'm thinking down the road of adding an S2 up front then the 2 S1's near field (ish) or wherever gives me the best in room response. You are crazy though!


----------



## BornSlippyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10140#post_23722952
> 
> 
> Clip me here...and clip me there....clip is everywhere...and all over the movieindustry today...BUT...seriously......NO....that graph is NOT Pacific Rim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my personal "ULF-substitute"...made by myself
> 
> 
> Warning! If you want to test...you find it here.....BUT please turn down your MV...because of some dangerous frequencies....at "insane" levels(clipping may occur)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) VIDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> ]




Listening to MkIV Turbo Supras and FD Rx7's never get old!


Very cool vid and thanks for sharing!


----------



## nube

 The Iceman has been measured. It contains pretty shocking bass content for a relatively unknown film. Solid ULF effects all the way down to 6Hz, though the hottest are in the 15-35Hz range. This box office flop has the biggest dynamic range of any film I've seen, bar none - this thing can really wake the neighbors! It's not what I would call a great dramatization of a true story, but it's also not exactly terrible, either.










popalock: I thought jlpowell had a VTF-15H, which is why I said what you bolded below.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10100_100#post_23723434
> 
> 
> popalock:
> 
> 
> All credit goes to maxmercy; his methodology is what fuels that objective measuring. By all means, join and contribute. It's mostly science over there, but all good!



Signed up yesterday.... Just need to make the time to dive in.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10100_100#post_23723434
> 
> 
> jlpowell84:
> 
> 
> Are you waiting to upgrade until you have more money? I'd move as soon as possible on the dual JTR S1 purchase, and get a minidsp + measurement hardware (unless you have MultEQ XT32 in your receiver). There's a backlog on JTR subs, partially because of the product line's popularity, and partly because Fi is again having problems delivering drivers in a timely fashion. But, as to your questions about performance, I don't think there's an inherent limiter built into those JTR sealed subs, so they should have great output down to 5Hz and lower - they're high xmax 18" drivers, ruggedly built, in small-yet-perfectly-optimized cabinets with amps that have DSP which gets them super flat in most typical rooms. *You're gonna have bass like you've never felt before!*



Welllll... I can't find his specific post, but I'm pretty sure jlp has experienced Bosko's quad Submersives. I love JTR equipment, but I kinda cringe when I hear statements like these, only because I feel like it's setting someone up for disappointment. I know, I know...pound for pound-in that small of a foot print-at the price, one would be hard pressed to do better than an S1. I completely understand that, but I've been keeping up with jlp over the past few months and I've determined he is a _real_ bass head. Sounds like me (but maybe with a bit more patience) back when I was first getting into DIY and experimenting with the LMS-U's.


Also, regarding the "great output down to 5Hz and lower" comment... What is your definition of "great output" when you get that low? I've experienced the BlackHawk Down Irene Scene with dual Cap S2's. That scene is centered around 6hz and the S2's were pumping pretty hard. Great output though? No, nothing notable in my opinion... More, maybe SIGNIFICANTLY more, than most...but still not enough to make content that low really worth a damn, at least in the room we were demoing the S2's in. Another instance is Carps room when he demos the BHD Irene scene... Not that impressive to him, even with 8 x 18's! Now, I'm talking really really deep stuff. I'm talking point of diminishing returns deep.


I really just wanted to post this to make sure jlp isn't setting his expectations too high when he places an order for a pair of S1's...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10100_100#post_23723762
> 
> 
> Hey nube, thanks for the input! I was gonna spring for an S2 but I think 2 S1's for starters will be better since it may be another year before I can add another sub which at that time I am thinking an S2 to go with 2 S1's. I have a Denon 3313 with multi eq XT. The purpose of waiting is I plan on LCR 212 Noesis mains as well and with a purchase like that there is a small % discount. I guess I could ask if I can split the purchase in 2! Subs then speakers. I do have a friend that will loan me his JBL speakers until I get mine. Hmm good idea nube! Then I won't have to use my headphones clear until March!
> 
> 
> Edit: this is the room they will go in my new rental. It's open. The whole place is only 750 SQ ft.



I can't agree with this approach.


The S1 is $2,199 and the S2 is $2,999... Why not purchase one S2 now and save for another one... Just seems like you would be wasting your money by going for the S1, especially if you intend on purchasing a S2 down the road anyway. Is space the issue? Do I remember you mentioning somewhere that you eventually plan to build your own dedicated space? Are you wanting to run the S1's near field eventually?


2 S1's + 1 S2's = $7,400

0 S1's + 2 S2's = $6,000


Are you wanting three subs for room modes? Why not spend $9K and get 3 S2's eventually? Bottom-line, if you want substantial Irene Scene type of bass, there is no getting around needing something completely stupid...or near field...or both!











Or you could give up the hunt for substantial sub-10hz bass and go with Dual OS like I've mentioned in the past. Infrasound is awesome, it's my favorite...but I guarantee that you are not going to get what you want with 2 or 3 of ANY speaker. Just takes so much more displacement when you start getting into the lowest of the lows... Dual OS would have close to the output I have from 20hz and up... I'll drop the OS thing if you want me too, but I really can't wait for you to hear them.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10140#post_23725068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, regarding the "great output down to 5Hz and lower" comment... What is your definition of "great output" when you get that low? I've experienced the BlackHawk Down Irene Scene with dual Cap S2's. That scene is centered around 6hz and the S2's were pumping pretty hard. Great output though? No, nothing notable in my opinion... More, maybe SIGNIFICANTLY more, than most...but still not enough to make content that low really worth a damn, at least in the room we were demoing the S2's in.


Hey, I believe I was right next to you on that demo LOL


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10140#post_23725067
> 
> The Iceman has been measured. It contains pretty shocking bass content for a relatively unknown film. Solid ULF effects all the way down to 6Hz, though the hottest are in the 15-35Hz range. This box office flop has the biggest dynamic range of any film I've seen, bar none - this thing can really wake the neighbors! It's not what I would call a great dramatization of a true story, but it's also not exactly terrible, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> popalock: I thought jlpowell had a VTF-15H, which is why I said what you bolded below.


Wow. I saw that in the theaters and really liked it. It has a re-watchable factor for me as well. I may have to pick this up. Thanks for charting this one.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10100_100#post_23725099
> 
> 
> Hey, I believe I was right next to you on that demo LOL



So was Beast...


----------



## MIkeDuke

OK. I have what may be a stupid question but here it goes. It's seems obvious that STID has disappointed a lot of people. This is understandable when what you see on the screen does not match up with you hear and feel in your room. Now here is my question. Is it possible that the issue is with the BR only? I mean, we know of at least one movie(M&C) that is fantastic in DVD form but filtered in BR form. Is it possible that other BR's that seem to be disappointing us could be the same? Does it make sense to maybe do some testing on the reugular DVD versions of these films to make sure? The new Star Trek as an example. I mean, if it's filtered in the BR mix, wouldn't it stand to reason that it was filtered in the regular DVD mix as well. I just think it would be a neat experiment just to make sure.


----------



## SupaKats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10140#post_23725172
> 
> 
> OK. I have what may be a stupid question but here it goes. It's seems obvious that STID has disappointed a lot of people. This is understandable when what you see on the screen does not match up with you hear and feel in your room. Now here is my question. Is it possible that the issue is with the BR only? I mean, we know of at least one movie(M&C) that is fantastic in DVD form but filtered in BR form. Is it possible that other BR's that seem to be disappointing us could be the same? Does it make sense to maybe do some testing on the reugular DVD versions of these films to make sure? The new Star Trek as an example. I mean, if it's filtered in the BR mix, wouldn't it stand to reason that it was filtered in the regular DVD mix as well. I just think it would be a neat experiment just to make sure.



I think the difference with M&C is the DVD was released first and the BD came later and they changed it for whatever reason. I would think when it is a new release it would be done e same.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10140#post_23725068
> 
> 
> Signed up yesterday.... Just need to make the time to dive in.
> 
> Welllll... I can't find his specific post, but I'm pretty sure jlp has experienced Bosko's quad Submersives. I love JTR equipment, but I kinda cringe when I hear statements like these, only because I feel like it's setting someone up for disappointment. I know, I know...pound for pound-in that small of a foot print-at the price, one would be hard pressed to do better than an S1. I completely understand that, but I've been keeping up with jlp over the past few months and I've determined he is a _real_ bass head. Sounds like me (but maybe with a bit more patience) back when I was first getting into DIY and experimenting with the LMS-U's.
> 
> 
> Also, regarding the "great output down to 5Hz and lower" comment... What is your definition of "great output" when you get that low? I've experienced the BlackHawk Down Irene Scene with dual Cap S2's. That scene is centered around 6hz and the S2's were pumping pretty hard. Great output though? No, nothing notable in my opinion... More, maybe SIGNIFICANTLY more, than most...but still not enough to make content that low really worth a damn, at least in the room we were demoing the S2's in. Another instance is Carps room when he demos the BHD Irene scene... Not that impressive to him, even with 8 x 18's! Now, I'm talking really really deep stuff. I'm talking point of diminishing returns deep.
> 
> 
> I really just wanted to post this to make sure jlp isn't setting his expectations too high when he places an order for a pair of S1's...
> 
> I can't agree with this approach.
> 
> 
> The S1 is $2,199 and the S2 is $2,999... Why not purchase one S2 now and save for another one... Just seems like you would be wasting your money by going for the S1, especially if you intend on purchasing a S2 down the road anyway. Is space the issue? Do I remember you mentioning somewhere that you eventually plan to build your own dedicated space? Are you wanting to run the S1's near field eventually?
> 
> 
> 2 S1's + 1 S2's = $7,400
> 
> 0 S1's + 2 S2's = $6,000
> 
> 
> Are you wanting three subs for room modes? Why not spend $9K and get 3 S2's eventually? Bottom-line, if you want substantial Irene Scene type of bass, there is no getting around needing something completely stupid...or near field...or both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could give up the hunt for substantial sub-10hz bass and go with Dual OS like I've mentioned in the past. Infrasound is awesome, it's my favorite...but I guarantee that you are not going to get what you want with 2 or 3 of ANY speaker. Just takes so much more displacement when you start getting into the lowest of the lows... Dual OS would have close to the output I have from 20hz and up... I'll drop the OS thing if you want me too, but I really can't wait for you to hear them.



Yes nube I had the 15H, sold it and since. experienced bsoko2's quad Submersives and then Kris Deering's dual Submersives with dual SVS 13's in the rear for smoothing purposes. Yes pop I am a full blown bass addict. I left both of those experiences thinking I would want more. bsoko2's I think was a concrete floor and Kris's was a second story theater room and gave a little more tactile feel. Both of those systems were not running hot and no matter what I end up with it will be 3-6db hot. I see your S2 cost logic. I guess I was thinking a couple S1's(near field) and one S2 would be all I would ever need, but...don't drop the OS, keep me thinking until the end! I just landed a 750sq ft rental though and it may be 3-4 yrs until its home buying time so the OS is intimidating in that light. And I have thought a couple S2's or a couple S1's and and S2 would give me all the headroom I would ever need and give me the infrasonic as well. I guess the OS acts as an sealed sub below the horn loading and I do keep thinking a ported style drop off with it. But we are way off topic, even though this thread is pretty loose, I certainly don't want to ruffle any features again with my "dreaming"


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10050#post_23695220
> 
> World War Z (2013)
> 
> 
> I didn't capture all of it but there is a few other scenes with content around 20hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This scene probably has one of the best LFE sweeps I've heard. What makes it so great is that almost everything goes silent so all you hear is the sub.




So is the movie World War Z rank a 5 Star for BASS?


I did not see this movie on the list of the 1st page.


----------



## Mrkazador

I don't think the first page is being updated. I would say world war z is a solid 4 stars.


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10140#post_23725923
> 
> 
> I don't think the first page is being updated. I would say world war z is a solid 4 stars.




Great, now I am force to watch a Brad Pitt movie. This is what I was afraid of. Not a Brad Pitt fan.


But because I am a zombie fan AND with a 4 Star for BASS, I will have to painfully force myself to watch this movie.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10140#post_23724812
> 
> 
> With all the hubbub about OHF lately, I bought it. Got it today. Played the Monument scene. WOW!!!
> 
> My sub is an SVS PC13-Ultra. I shook, rattled and rolled. It's set at the 20Hz tuned mode.



Why don't you use the 15Hz-mode?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10110#post_23721891
> 
> 
> War of the Worlds
> 
> Looper
> 
> Hellboy 2
> 
> Flight of the pheonix



This is the 5-star films from the "all about Science" list?


Hellboy 2 - is still somewhere between 3 and 4 - to boring to be used as as demo-material...

Looper - still a mid 4 - has some nice low "stuff", to low - the beginning is insane deep, but that's it - not on a demo-list

Cabin in the Woods gets a 3.5....? It is still demo-material









Oblivion a 4.5....? It is more a weak 4, insane deep, to slow...or to long, almost boring some times...more like Looper - not to be used as demo-material










To be continued...?!

(It is all about having FUN - with a full-frequency-system)


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10140#post_23723052
> 
> 
> Sorry I surely didn't mean so but was rather using for info. That is weird why it rolls off like that though. I honestly think in blind tests ported would be my preference generally. But with a couple, for starters more later, of some serious subs with good headroom I think I can get used to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Plus I am someone who would generally run a few DBS hot.



Jl


No problem my friend I dont get sensitive about these things. This discussion has got me thinking I'm not getting all I should be though especially around 20Hz.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23726432
> 
> 
> Why don't you use the 15Hz-mode?



I think I'm going to try it. I have to place the sub in an odd place. I'm off to watch the whole movie of OHF right now at the 16Hz mode. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SupaKats*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10140#post_23725286
> 
> 
> I think the difference with M&C is the DVD was released first and the BD came later and they changed it for whatever reason. I would think when it is a new release it would be done e same.


Thanks. I was just wondering.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23726449
> 
> 
> This is the 5-star films from the "all about Science" list?
> 
> 
> Hellboy 2 - is still somewhere between 3 and 4 - to boring to be used as as demo-material...
> 
> Looper - still a mid 4 - has some nice low "stuff", to low - the beginning is insane deep, but that's it - not on a demo-list
> 
> Cabin in the Woods gets a 3.5....? It is still demo-material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oblivion a 4.5....? It is more a weak 4, insane deep, to slow...or to long, almost boring some times...more like Looper - not to be used as demo-material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be continued...?!
> 
> (It is all about having FUN - with a full-frequency-system)



oblivion NOT demo worthy whaaaaat? with the addition of eye candy..gret surround use and deep loud bass...how is this NOT demo worthy? to each his own i guess...


but yes those are the only TRUE 5 star movies


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23726449
> 
> 
> This is the 5-star films from the "all about Science" list?
> 
> 
> Hellboy 2 - is still somewhere between 3 and 4 - to boring to be used as as demo-material...
> 
> Looper - still a mid 4 - has some nice low "stuff", to low - the beginning is insane deep, but that's it - not on a demo-list
> 
> Cabin in the Woods gets a 3.5....? It is still demo-material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oblivion a 4.5....? It is more a weak 4, insane deep, to slow...or to long, almost boring some times...more like Looper - not to be used as demo-material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be continued...?!
> 
> (It is all about having FUN - with a full-frequency-system)



That's the difference between that site's thread and this one--one has a standard, repeatable metric to arrive at ratings, this one is all about subjectivity. I think both have their place. But to poo-poo the objective scores because you don't LIKE the results?


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23726813
> 
> 
> That's the difference between that site's thread and this one--one has a standard, repeatable metric to arrive at ratings, this one is all about subjectivity. I think both have their place. But to poo-poo the objective scores because you don't LIKE the results?



actually that forum uses a category of subjective as well....it cant get 5 stars if people dont think subjectively it is done well


----------



## wth718

^^^ True. But at least that 20% of the score is usually arrived at by community voting. As I said, there's a place for both. But I don't think anyone should dismiss the one rating that (mostly) eliminates the differences caused by an individual's system capability.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23726813
> 
> 
> That's the difference between that site's thread and this one--one has a standard, repeatable metric to arrive at ratings, this one is all about subjectivity. I think both have their place. But to poo-poo the objective scores because you don't LIKE the results?



"Objective" scores? Where?







It's NOT about "objective scores".

At the end of a perfect day, after some hours with your movie-demos...which tracks did you use to demo your single-digit-ULF-capable system?

That list is what matters...


----------



## jlpowell84

Could it be some "think" they have useful output down low and then there are those that actually truthfully have output down low?


Or mis calibration or cancellation issues causing them to miss something? Just a guess


----------



## wth718

ob·jec·tive



/əbˈjektiv/



adjective


1.

(of a person or their judgment) not influenced by personal feelings or opinions in considering and representing facts.


synonyms: impartial, unbiased, unprejudiced, nonpartisan, disinterested, neutral, uninvolved, even-handed, equitable, fair, fair-minded, just, open-minded, dispassionate, detached, neutral More



You know, where you can compare apples to apples based on an agreed set of standards. What you seem to be talking about is what scenes a person likes. For the umpteenth time, that has it's place, too. But someone wanting to separate the men from the boys without them having systems that can flesh those differences out can look at the objective stuff.


I used to think Tron Legacy was right up there with WOTW because my system at the time couldn't reproduce much of what makes WOTW great. I could have looked at that other thread and seen why it wasn't on the same level. Not by how someone felt, but by objective info.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23726449
> 
> 
> This is the 5-star films from the "all about Science" list?
> 
> 
> Hellboy 2 - is still somewhere between 3 and 4 - to boring to be used as as demo-material...
> 
> Looper - still a mid 4 - has some nice low "stuff", to low - the beginning is insane deep, but that's it - not on a demo-list
> 
> Cabin in the Woods gets a 3.5....? It is still demo-material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oblivion a 4.5....? It is more a weak 4, insane deep, to slow...or to long, almost boring some times...more like Looper - not to be used as demo-material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be continued...?!
> 
> (It is all about having FUN - with a full-frequency-system)




???


Hellboy 2 is loaded with great demo material! One of my favorites subjectively and it was great to see this backed up by the objective as well.


I agree with you on Looper. Even though it objectively hits a 5, as a start to finish LFE experience it would not make my demo list as the bass scenes are just to far apart and too few as a front to back bass experience IMO.


No rating scale is perfect as it has been said, including db. I personally think there is a bit more to consider from the subjective end as well for reasons I have mentioned here.


----------



## laugsbach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10100_100#post_23726858
> 
> 
> But at least that 20% of the score is usually arrived at by community voting.



25% of the score is subjective...


Level

Extension

Dynamics

Execution


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23726936
> 
> 
> "Objective" scores? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's NOT about "objective scores".
> 
> At the end of a perfect day, after some hours with your movie-demos...which tracks did you use to demo your single-digit-ULF-capable system?
> 
> That list is what matters...



The objective scores speak for themselves to anyone who cares enough to inquire about how they're measured and actually read and compare them.











Unfortunately, what scenes folks use to demo their systems is too flawed a metric and is what spawned the DB thread. People here saying Avengers was demo-quality sound.










The new Star Trek release is another pure soundtrack train wreck. Filtered and loaded with compression/clipping. One of, if not the worst big budget action flick soundtracks of all time. If the DB thread didn't post the actual numbers and graphs showing the obvious filter and grotesque clipping and compressed dynamic range, I'm sure folks here would be talking about how awesome the sound was.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laugsbach*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23727285
> 
> 
> 25% of the score is subjective...
> 
> 
> Level
> 
> Extension
> 
> Dynamics
> 
> Execution



Thanks for that. I magically invented another category, apparently. AWESOMENESS?


----------



## steve nn




> Quote:
> People here saying Avengers was demo-quality sound.



Bosso you old party pooper.. I was all set to buy Avengers too


----------



## mantaraydesign

I am surprise the movie Pandorum in blu-ray did not make it to the list of BASS. The bass in this movie was brutal!! I thought my walls and ceiling was going to collapse on me.

 


Anyone did a graph on this movie? Should be a 4 or a 5 Star.


Wow! This movie is not even listed on the 1st page for BASS. This sound track is LOUD and with massive BASS.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23727356
> 
> 
> I am surprise the movie Pandorum in blu-ray did not make it to the list of BASS. The bass in this movie was brutal!! I thought my walls and ceiling was going to collapse on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone did a graph on this movie? Should be a 4 or a 5 Star.
> 
> 
> Wow! This movie is not even listed on the 1st page for BASS. This sound track is LOUD and with massive BASS.




I remember this track being one of the few experiences in my room that I would label as harsh. Very LOUD and piercing track as I remember and that is not meant as a compliment. I would be curious to see it measured, but I would not be surprised to see some compression and clipping in this one. Had some good bass moments though as I remember, but nothing special at the same time I don't think.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve nn*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10100_100#post_23727349
> 
> 
> Bosso you old party pooper.. I was all set to buy Avengers too



You should still buy it.


I like it so much I might watch it again tonight...with my subs off.


----------



## derrickdj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23727289
> 
> 
> The objective scores speak for themselves to anyone who cares enough to inquire about how they're measured and actually read and compare them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, what scenes folks use to demo their systems is too flawed a metric and is what spawned the DB thread. People here saying Avengers was demo-quality sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Star Trek release is another pure soundtrack train wreck. Filtered and loaded with compression/clipping. One of, if not the worst big budget action flick soundtracks of all time. If the DB thread didn't post the actual numbers and graphs showing the obvious filter and grotesque clipping and compressed dynamic range, I'm sure folks here would be talking about how awesome the sound was.



What ever happen to watching a movie and if you enjoyed it, then it was good. Measuring and doing all this stuff after or during the movie takes away from the experience. It is OK to compile objective data to share but, it is not the only determinant of whether the movies was enjoyable. A lot of clipping is not apparent while viewing a film and should not be a major benchmark for determining it quality Sometimes if we stand to close to a tree we can't see the beautiful forest The subjective experience also carries some measure.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23728510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23727289
> 
> 
> The objective scores speak for themselves to anyone who cares enough to inquire about how they're measured and actually read and compare them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, what scenes folks use to demo their systems is too flawed a metric and is what spawned the DB thread. People here saying Avengers was demo-quality sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Star Trek release is another pure soundtrack train wreck. Filtered and loaded with compression/clipping. One of, if not the worst big budget action flick soundtracks of all time. If the DB thread didn't post the actual numbers and graphs showing the obvious filter and grotesque clipping and compressed dynamic range, I'm sure folks here would be talking about how awesome the sound was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever happen to watching a movie and if you enjoyed it, then it was good. Measuring and doing all this stuff after or during the movie takes away from the experience. It is OK to compile objective data to share but, it is not the only determinant of whether the movies was enjoyable. A lot of clipping is not apparent while viewing a film and should not be a major benchmark for determining it quality Sometimes if we stand to close to a tree we can't see the beautiful forest The subjective experience also carries some measure.
Click to expand...


Subjectively, anybody can enjoy anything. Measuring doesn't take anything away from that subjective experience; it's merely an attempt to quantify what we hear.


However, some of us, through the careful consideration of objective measurement and subjective experience, have come to find that a particular level of personal, subjective experience can be reasonably expected after viewing objective measurements.


E.G. I have sealed subs that dig down to ~5Hz. I'm very sensitive to sound, especially ULF (


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23726432
> 
> 
> Why don't you use the 15Hz-mode?



I definitely noticed the change in output. I wasn't going to put the sub into 16Hz tune until I got my 2nd sub. I do notice the difference in level and extension. Might leave it in that tune for a while.


----------



## AJ72


EQ dual JTR Caps.jpg 56k .jpg file


Spent a lot of time using omnimic and reading old threads where advice was given. I think I may have sorted the area around 20HZ and just below. Hump 20-25Hz was unable to flatten out but will hire Olympus Has Fallen today and see how Washington Monument scene sounds now. Will report back my hopefully new experience with this movie.


Derrick


We all have "certified incurable bass addiction" hence the want/need for thread. I watched Silver Linings Playbook the other night and liked it............ Don't tell anyone.


----------



## desertdome

Star Trek Into Darkness definitely has a lot of clipping.


I measured according to the new international audio loudness standard ITU-R BS.1770-2 ( R128 ) and it measures 24.1 LU (Loudness Units) for Loudness Range vs 26.4 LU for War of the Worlds and 25.2 for Oblivion. Also, it measured .8 LU quieter than WOTW for normalizing the volume level per R128 standards.


When measured using the TT Dynamic Range Meter specifications, then it measures DR19 for STID vs DR17 for WOTW and DR16 for Oblivion.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23727289
> 
> 
> People here saying Avengers was demo-quality sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Star Trek release is another pure soundtrack train wreck. Filtered and loaded with compression/clipping. One of, if not the worst big budget action flick soundtracks of all time.



So far...I have never done a demo with Avenger...and will never do...haven't watched it since release date on Bluray either....


The NEW Star Trek...I am going to add it to my Bluray collection on release date...just have to experience "the ****" myself...


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23728615
> 
> 
> I definitely noticed the change in output. I wasn't going to put the sub into 16Hz tune until I got my 2nd sub. I do notice the difference in level and extension. Might leave it in that tune for a while.



16Hz tune? You have the old amp?


And you did a new calibration with your roomcorrection system?


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertdome*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23728849
> 
> 
> Star Trek Into Darkness definitely has a lot of clipping.
> 
> 
> I measured according to the new international audio loudness standard ITU-R BS.1770-2 ( R128 ) and it measures 24.1 LU (Loudness Units) for Loudness Range vs 26.4 LU for War of the Worlds and 25.2 for Oblivion. Also, it measured .8 LU quieter than WOTW for normalizing the volume level per R128 standards.
> 
> 
> When measured using the TT Dynamic Range Meter specifications, then it measures DR19 for STID vs DR17 for WOTW and DR16 for Oblivion.


OK so take me to school







. Your first group of numbers seems to indicate that the lower the number, the worse it is. The your second group of numbers seems to say the higher the number the worse it is.

The Immortals has A LOT of clipping if I remember correctly. Is Star Trek ID worse then that movie?


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23728861
> 
> 
> 16Hz tune? You have the old amp?
> 
> 
> And you did a new calibration with your roomcorrection system?



I have the new Sledge amp. I didn't calibrate it. The placement of the sub caused me to run the sub HOT when I did calibrate it using an SPL meter. The sub is at 0db and my "pre" is at +5.5db.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve nn*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23727349
> 
> 
> Bosso you old party pooper.. I was all set to buy Avengers too



People here always say "But, what can we do about it?"


Don't give them your $$. That's the only thing you can do about it. It's just a movie in the end, collecting dust on the shelf with the other duds you "have to own".



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23728510
> 
> 
> What ever happen to watching a movie and if you enjoyed it, then it was good. Measuring and doing all this stuff after or during the movie takes away from the experience. It is OK to compile objective data to share but, it is not the only determinant of whether the movies was enjoyable. A lot of clipping is not apparent while viewing a film and should not be a major benchmark for determining it quality Sometimes if we stand to close to a tree we can't see the beautiful forest The subjective experience also carries some measure.



You're in the wrong thread.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23728601
> 
> 
> Subjectively, anybody can enjoy anything. Measuring doesn't take anything away from that subjective experience; it's merely an attempt to quantify what we hear.
> 
> 
> However, some of us, through the careful consideration of objective measurement and subjective experience, have come to find that a particular level of personal, subjective experience can be reasonably expected after viewing objective measurements.
> 
> 
> E.G. I have sealed subs that dig down to ~5Hz. I'm very sensitive to sound, especially ULF (


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23728510
> 
> 
> What ever happen to watching a movie and if you enjoyed it, then it was good. Measuring and doing all this stuff after or during the movie takes away from the experience. It is OK to compile objective data to share but, it is not the only determinant of whether the movies was enjoyable. A lot of clipping is not apparent while viewing a film and should not be a major benchmark for determining it quality Sometimes if we stand to close to a tree we can't see the beautiful forest The subjective experience also carries some measure.



Do you know WHY I started investigating things like clipping? Because Tron:Legacy sounded like absolute trash. I then searched this forum. Stereodude was the first to graph that atrocity, which clipped the living hell out of every channel, save for LFE.


I then did more research and found out the director personally 'revamped' the sound for the BluRay. I still can enjoy the film because the visuals are so good, but it still sucks that the sound was pushed too far.


Immortals.....same thing. I watched it because Bosso had graphed it, and it is a bass monster. But if you cannot hear anything amiss when Poseidon dives into the ocean and creates the tsunami, you do not have a very high fidelity system.


The less accurate a system you have, the better a clipped film will sound, as the speakers will not be able to track the sharp, clipped corners as well, rounding them off, making it sound less harsh (harsh like a very dirty fuzz pedal), and more like an overdriven tube amp.


JSS


----------



## AJ72

Okay. Lets just say it was a school boy error which was preventing me getting the whole experience when watching movies until now. Dual Caps now officially fully online! Warp factor............whatever! I have just watched the Olympus Has Fallen film after recalibrating and correcting a couple of issues discussed previously. Safe to say I'm now a true believer, very impressed and very happy. I think that is a terrific sounding movie. Yes the Washington monument scene and leadup is incredible! I think I was experiencing maybe 20-30% of the bass in that scene prior to today. WOTW pod scene sounds like its ripping the floor apart, never sounded that good before. I'm Dirty Harry this has made my day!



Maxmercy


I can't believe the comments about Tron Legacy. I must have a different movie recording on my Bluray (region 4 Australia) because that is my go to demo disk for everything it sounds so good. It would probably be my all time favourite. Is this a common view here?


----------



## maxmercy

It's a known fact that BD releases in different languages can be different, but I have never seen proof of same language difference.


Like I've said before: it can be argued that the clipping was an artistic decision. After all, the worst clipping is in the score, and Daft Punk is known for their penchant for distortion.....but still, few films (on first viewing) make me want to instinctively reach for the volume control, thinking the speakers will blow up, even though I know I am playing well within their limits. When that happens, I know a film or soundtrack was likely jacked up. It happened for me in Tron:Legacy, when the music gets very loud before the disc wars. For a second, I had an 'Oh ****!' moment. Of course, a second later, I realized that no soundtrack can destroy my speakers, they are calibrated that to play well within their limits at my listening level. It is just a trash recording, pushed way too far in level, clipping and compressing the music and effects until it sounds very loud, louder than my speakers 'should play'. In Immortals, the Poseidon scene, and the first Epirus shot. Again, it all could be a director's 'artistic vision', or, a director's pissing contest. His/her action film has to be just as loud (if not louder) than [other director's action film].....who knows.....either way, it is getting old.


But here's the deal: Watching Star Trek: Into Darkness on an iPad probably sounds great. All the softer sounds are played back at a 'detectable' level by the tiny speakers......whereas on a properly produced track, meant to be played through a high dynamic range system, all the low effects would disappear on iPad speakers.....lowest common denominator effect......how many truly dynamic HTs are there? I'd wager there are more than 1000x homes that will only EVER watch BDs through TV speakers......hence the compression and clipping.


I am not saying I am against loud: loud is awesome. But when everything is loud, it loses its effect, and is just fatiguing. Think of the loudest, made you jump effects you have ever heard in a movie. Were they after a mini-gun just finished emptying 2000 rounds? No, they were after a quiet passage. Best recent example: The film _Drive_. The shotgun blasts outside the pawn shop appear to be much louder because of the quiet passage before and after them. Another one: The gatling gun firing into the bricks in _The Dark Knight_. Low Level dialogue before and after. If the Tumbler would have been idling in the background during that scene, how 'loud' would those shots have been?


JSS


----------



## Steveo1234

Fast and the furious 6 . strong 3.5 stars

Very bland LFE in most of the movie with a few nice surprises. I watched this movie starting out at 4db hot and then increased to 6db hot. Not really any downside to that for this particualar movie.

Dissapointing overall.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10200#post_23730376
> 
> 
> Fast and the furious 6 . strong 3.5 stars
> 
> Very bland LFE in most of the movie with a few nice surprises. I watched this movie starting out at 4db hot and then increased to 6db hot. Not really any downside to that for this particualar movie.
> 
> Dissapointing overall.



Agreed. Didn't have very high expectations for this anyway, based on the previous ones. As for the movie itself, they sure upped the action ante!


----------



## desertdome




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10100_100#post_23729156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertdome*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10100_100#post_23728849
> 
> 
> Star Trek Into Darkness definitely has a lot of clipping.
> 
> 
> I measured according to the new international audio loudness standard ITU-R BS.1770-2 ( R128 ) and it measures 24.1 LU (Loudness Units) for Loudness Range vs 26.4 LU for War of the Worlds and 25.2 for Oblivion. Also, it measured .8 LU quieter than WOTW for normalizing the volume level per R128 standards.
> 
> 
> When measured using the TT Dynamic Range Meter specifications, then it measures DR19 for STID vs DR17 for WOTW and DR16 for Oblivion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK so take me to school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Your first group of numbers seems to indicate that the lower the number, the worse it is. The your second group of numbers seems to say the higher the number the worse it is.
Click to expand...

Loudness Range (referred to as LRA) "is defined as the difference between the estimates of the 10th and the 95th percentiles of the distribution." You can read the linked article for more info on the algorithm. The first numbers are basically showing the difference between the loudest and softest sounds in the movie with the lowest 10% and highest 5% gated out to give the overall dynamic range of the movie or music. The gating keeps silence or a single loud noise from providing too high of a dynamic range measurement from too small of a sample. A higher number is better, but a couple of dB difference between movies is probably not that noticeable. My music ranges from 1.9 LU to 26 LU but movies using about 20 LU. The Amazing Spiderman is the lowest movie I've analyzed at 19.7 LU.


The TT Dynamic Range number is a measure of the difference between the peak and RMS level. It is basically the crest factor. The lower number is worse and can indicate more compression when analyzing music. Movies have a high enough number that it probably won't indicate compression. In this measurement, STID is actually better than WOTW or Oblivion. My music ranges from DR3 to DR19. There is a DR database that lets you look up the rating of a lot of music.


JRiver Media Center V19 does the audio analysis and provides a bunch of data.


> Quote:
> The Immortals has A LOT of clipping if I remember correctly. Is Star Trek ID worse then that movie?


I haven't seen The Immortals and don't have it.


----------



## Transmaniacon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23726629
> 
> 
> oblivion NOT demo worthy whaaaaat? with the addition of eye candy..gret surround use and deep loud bass...how is this NOT demo worthy? to each his own i guess...
> 
> 
> but yes those are the only TRUE 5 star movies



I just watched this and wow did that movie sound amazing.

*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) When the three drones get in to the bunker and go on a rampage, that is a fantastic scene to really put your surrounds to work and with so many things going on, you can really appreciate the sound quality.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10200#post_23731183
> 
> 
> I just watched this and wow did that movie sound amazing.
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) When the three drones get in to the bunker and go on a rampage, that is a fantastic scene to really put your surrounds to work and with so many things going on, you can really appreciate the sound quality.



+1


Pretty cool scene indeed!


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10200#post_23729982
> 
> 
> 
> But here's the deal: Watching Star Trek: Into Darkness on an iPad probably sounds great. All the softer sounds are played back at a 'detectable' level by the tiny speakers......whereas on a properly produced track, meant to be played through a high dynamic range system, all the low effects would disappear on iPad speakers.....lowest common denominator effect......*how many truly dynamic HTs are there? I'd wager there are more than 1000x homes that will only EVER watch BDs through TV speakers*......hence the compression and clipping.
> 
> 
> JSS



It's the same thing to me if Raphael had purposely painted without detail so that the majority of people back then who had poor eyesight, before corrective lenses, wouldn't feel left out when viewing the finished painting.


This is a no-brainer for me; digital sound has unprecedented bandwidth and dynamic range, 8 or more discrete channels and 1 to 1 resolution. Get with the 21st century and stop mixing for the Flintstones' enjoyment.


I appreciate the heads up on STID from Nube. Because of that info, I started the movie @ -15dBRL. I saw in my peripheral vision my wife holding her ears, which I've never seen her do. I immediately bumped it down further. Clipping may be a tool for effect, but I seriously doubt that. Those of us who've messed with digital recording since the 90s know what digital clipping sounds like. And, it makes loud seem incredibly loud.


I also pay as much attention to the CC as I do the surround steering and the low end. There were times when I couldn't quite make out the vocals for the bumped score and effects. That's just an unacceptable result for me.


As I said earlier, I'm sure some will say how much they liked the sound and most here will buy the movie anyway and, given that, nothing will change the present course of the loudness wars and dumbing down of the sound for the wrist watch screen/ear buds majority, but for me, I can't say enough how much I appreciate your data. If not for your work, I would honestly have thought it was my system before I thought these STs were so poorly done and be pulling my hair out tying to track down the problem.


----------



## Luke Kamp

The new star trek was an audio nightmare. I watched oblivion comfortably at 11 clicks higher on the main volume level. -16 vs. -5.


I am taking out the trek as my ears went through a trek watching it. I am adding an s for the harshness. Therefore labeling it SIDS, cause this baby suddenly died during the opening scene and thereafter from the butchered soundtrack.


I was reluctant to post this since being embarrassed that i purchased the movie even though those i respect said don't support it. Big fan of the genre and really liked the last film and was looking forward to seeing it for the first time. Don't make this mistake, in fact I am going to give my copy to be passed around to the kc folks so none of them do.


----------



## derrickdj1

I liked the new Star Trek as well an Immortals. I understand what people are saying about the loudness war which was obvious in the new Oz but, this has been debated on several forums. I really don't worry about blowing anything on my system since it can do Reference level throughout the entire system with reserve on tap. My point is sometime it is fun to enjoy what you are experiencing and not dissect it apart. My guess is that the movie industry has some smart people that are aware of what they are doing.. I still believe the overall subjective observation should have some weight in our overall audio quality evaluation.


----------



## MKtheater

Besides the obvious clipping in immortals during the said scenes I love the sound of Immortals.


----------



## desertdome




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luke Kamp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10200_100#post_23731582
> 
> 
> The new star trek was an audio nightmare. I watched oblivion comfortably at 11 clicks higher on the main volume level. -16 vs. -5.
> 
> 
> I am taking out the trek as my ears went through a trek watching it. I am adding an s for the harshness. Therefore labeling it SIDS, cause this baby suddenly died during the opening scene and thereafter from the butchered soundtrack.
> 
> 
> I was reluctant to post this since being embarrassed that i purchased the movie even though those i respect said don't support it. Big fan of the genre and really liked the last film and was looking forward to seeing it for the first time. Don't make this mistake, in fact I am going to give my copy to be passed around to the kc folks so none of them do.



It does sound very harsh. Here is the clipping in the L, R, C, LFE at about the 6 minute mark:


----------



## Okv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10200#post_23731754
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> My guess is that the movie industry has some smart people that are aware of what they are doing.. I still believe the overall subjective observation should have some weight in our overall audio quality evaluation.



Well, obviously not.

The LFE looks like a square wave.

Severe clipping, dynamic compression, and high-pass filtering indicates that this movie does not sound good at all.

All three of these very significant factors can easily be measured, but more important is that they all also have a very negative impact on the perceived sound quality.

The subjective observation, i.e. listening to the movie, correlates very well with the measured parameters.


And - WHY?

There are 24 bits of resolution available, in 8 channels.

That is more than 140dB dynamic range, for each channel, only measurement electronics can handle that dynamic range after leaving the digital domain.

So, WHY...


I posted this also on the "End the Loudness War"-group on fb:


Given the size of budget for this kind of movie, this failure is a quite remarkable achievement.

Disasters never has one single cause, this requires three failures; one - the use of an incapable sound monitoring system, two - decision makers with severe hearing loss, three - incompetent sound engineers with no knowledge of even the most basic signal processing theory.


----------



## kemiza

I see alot of trashing for STID bluray. So what the hell is Ralph Potts listening too?







He gave the audio a score of 100.


----------



## shpitz

Can you guys share the INI for SpecLab? I'd like to try and match your settings...


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10200_100#post_23732781
> 
> 
> Can you guys share the INI for SpecLab? I'd like to try and match your settings...


 

Follow this guide

 

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/19-speclab-waterfall-scene-capture-tutorial/


----------



## shpitz

Awesome, thanks!


EDIT:


I've read the tutorial, going to try it tonight.


I'm using HDMI as well as a miniDSP UMIK-1 USB microphone, is that an issue?


He also talks about setting distances to zero and volume trims to -10, do these have any affect when Audyssey is off? If I change them I'll have to re-run Audyssey every time I want to measure with SpecLab?


----------



## Kini62

Now that I have a real sub (PC12+) in my smallish, sealed room (1650^ft) I feel I can finally post here. I don't have a way to measure my response but Ed from SVS figured I should get down to about 13hz or so with my sub in the 16hz mode.


Anyway, I watched Oblivion last week. It was a great sound and visual experience. Definitely a lot of fun. I'll probably buy it when it hits the $8 basket at Walmart or Target.


I'm going to watch STID tonight. I need to rewatch OZ with my new sub but I do remember it being incredibly loud. I'll see if STID is the same or worse.


BTW, this is great thread.


Thanks


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23729354
> 
> 
> You Europeans... always feeding the Beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just get ready to lower the master volume or have wipes ready for your bleeding ears.



Today - Friday 13th - the Beast got paid today









My ears are still not bleeding...STID stayed at MV= -10dB

Oblivion had to be adjusted to MV=0dB


----------



## Flageborg

Star Trek - Into Darkness - Chapter 1 - 00:04:39 to 00:06:39 - graph starts when they jump the cliff


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10200#post_23733019
> 
> 
> Star Trek - Into Darkness - Chapter 1 - 00:04:39 to 00:06:39 - graph starts when they jump the cliff



I'll finish that for you, since the graph hasn't appeared in your post just yet.


> Quote:
> Star Trek - Into Darkness - Chapter 1 - 00:04:39 to 00:06:39 - *is really clipped and terrible sounding.*


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10200#post_23729982
> 
> 
> Think of the loudest, made you jump effects you have ever heard in a movie.



Open Range - you all know which scene...


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23727601
> 
> 
> You should still buy it.
> 
> 
> I like it so much I might watch it again tonight...with my subs off.



Hopefully to put yourself to sleep.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10170#post_23729156
> 
> 
> The Immortals has A LOT of clipping if I remember correctly. Is Star Trek ID worse then that movie?


No


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luke Kamp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10200#post_23731582
> 
> 
> The new star trek was an audio nightmare.
> 
> I watched oblivion comfortably at 11 clicks higher on the main volume level. -16 vs. -5.



Star Trek - Into Darkness has a very complex soundtrack, but if you have a room with good acoustics and a calibrated system....it is a lot of details


Oblivion is - as already mentioned - recorded about 10dB lower than usual


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10200#post_23733144
> 
> 
> Star Trek - Into Darkness has a very complex soundtrack, but if you have a room with good acoustics and a calibrated system....it is a lot of details
> 
> 
> Oblivion is - as already mentioned - recorded about 10dB lower than usual



No, it just has 10dB of clean headroom left over. Oblivion is much more dynamic. ST is just loud but that doesn't mean the entire mix is a waste and/or disaster. Just really disappointing after ST1 had such a good mix and ...well it's such a big budget movie. Let's get the best sound!


----------



## club968

Agree with Flageborg, Immortals was horrendous.....Star Trek was bad.....not horrendous bad though. I felt it was better than Tron as well. Not from an LFE perspective where I thought TRON was one of the better movies ever made, but from an overall soundtrack perspective.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10200#post_23733161
> 
> 
> ST is just loud but that doesn't mean the entire mix is a waste and/or disaster.



Yes, it is loud, and far better than the version from 2009...


Not many movies punch faces like

Star Trek - Into Darkness - Chapter 6 - Kirk: "...I accept your surrender" turns a little bit and then hits Khan several times....


----------



## newc33

What exactly do mean when u say a movie clips bad?


----------



## mantaraydesign

I hate to tell everyone this but I just found a movie that is better than all the 5 Star movies with BASS.


We have a new winner with a new world record of 6 Stars for BASS:


 



I got this movie for my little girl and I was shocked at the low BASS from this movie. I was very surprise that a movie for kids can sound so good!


Watch this movie at reference volume and you are in for a surprise. Even if you don't have kids, give it a rental.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10200#post_23733019
> 
> 
> Star Trek - Into Darkness - Chapter 1 - 00:04:39 to 00:06:39 - graph starts when they jump the cliff


OK, so please try and help me. If I am reading this chart right, there looks like there is next to nothing below 20Hz. From 20Hz up, I still see a lot of red. Now, is that vertical chart the loudness or intensity? If so, that looks like it's freaking hot. I looked at your charts from Wanted, Oblivion and A Good day to Die Hard. Even though some of those and other movies Look like they have a lot of white in that section, Star Trek ID, does look like it has a lot and it looks a little wider in width which I would assume means a stronger single? Is that why people are saying it is clipping? I am a chart new guy and I am just trying to understand. If you can do a comparison between one of your charts from a movie that got it right and then a chart of the new star trek, that would be cool. And if I look at the top of chart, I can see how the lines really drop off as opposed to staying more flat when compared to other films.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeffe79ryey*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10230#post_23733289
> 
> 
> I think the only other NBC boardcast in HDTV is Crossing Jordan which I've never seen.


You're in the wrong thread


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10230#post_23733271
> 
> 
> If you can do a comparison between one of your charts from a movie that got it right and then a chart of the new star trek, that would be cool.



Ok...you think about something like this?


Oblivion - Chapter 11 - Ravine Fight












Star Trek - Into Darkness - Chapter 6 - klingon fight


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10200#post_23733228
> 
> 
> Yes, it is loud, and far better than the version from 2009...
> 
> 
> Not many movies punch faces like
> 
> Star Trek - Into Darkness - Chapter 6 - Kirk: "...I accept your surrender" turns a little bit and then hits Khan several times....



Flage,


This is EXACTLY the problem. Should a punch be as loud as the Vengeance coming out of warp?


Scott is right. This film is not that bad, when compared to the majority of films out there, and other horrendous tracks (The Dark Knight Rises makes Immortals look like a freakin' Rembrandt).


The simple fact is that everyone remembers the warps in the first Star Trek, the rumble of Vulcan imploding, the sharp blasts of the phasers. The warps were the loudest effects in the film. It was a well put together track. Not immune from clipping (every warp boom has some).


When you have that good a track to follow up, people will pay attention. And the director and sound team dropped the ball on this one, especially when compared to the first. Is it louder? Yes. But nearly every scene is loud. The Enterprise warping no longer has the extreme punch it had in the first film. To the new film's credit, the Vengeance coming out of warp scene was VERY well executed. Quiet before, and then slam+rumble, no clipping.....


Compare that scene to the Vengeance striking the San Francisco Bay. Clipped all to Hell. Or the volcano scene at 6 min. clipped all to Hell. This film has some moments, but when compared to its predecessor, it is trash.


If this film were from some new, unknown director with no previous cred, it would get 4 Star Execution. But Abrams had something to live up to, and instead didn't. Simonian is right. The film is not bad (I liked the plot, a lot), but it is definitely not 100/100 sound. I would love to see Ralph Potts' freq response and distortion curves at reference. It would be quite telling....


JSS


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10200_20#post_23732659
> 
> 
> I see alot of trashing for STID bluray. So what the hell is Ralph Potts listening too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He gave the audio a score of 100.



This.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10230#post_23733421
> 
> 
> ...This is EXACTLY the problem. Should a punch be as loud as the Vengeance coming out of warp?
> 
> 
> The simple fact is that everyone remembers the warps in the first Star Trek, the rumble of Vulcan imploding, the sharp blasts of the phasers. The warps were the loudest effects in the film.



Don't see it as a problem...moviesound and the effects in it....should always relate to the size of the object and our distance to whats happening on-screen...

When you "hear" Kirk is heavily breathing your ear and you are so close to the fight....almost like you get all the punches as Khan....then I want to "feel" it pysically...and the soundtrack is great










But I want the Warps too...


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10230#post_23733525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10200_20#post_23732659
> 
> 
> I see alot of trashing for STID bluray. So what the hell is Ralph Potts listening too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He gave the audio a score of 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This.
Click to expand...

Ralph's system specs list 'Canton Ergo series speakers' and 200watt x 7 amps. He doesn't specifically list which Canton Ergo model he has, but the largest of the Ergo series appears to be the 690 which lists its specs as 88.3db/w/m sensitivity and a power handling of 170 watts nominal and 320 watts maximum. I have NO idea what the heck Canton means when they list the speaker impedance as "4...8 ohms". Is it 4 ohms? 8 ohms? 8 ohms, but dipping down to 4 ohms at certain frequencies? I have no idea.


Given those specs, they technically can't produce THX Reference beyond about 8.6 feet, and that's if they're fed the maximum 320 watts. If they're fed 200 watts, they can't hit THX Reference beyond 7 feet.


I'll concur with the other folks who mentioned that STID is LOUD. Its average level sounds much higher than many soundtracks out there. This soundtrack is a poster child for the Loudness Wars impacting movie audio. Overall, I enjoyed the movie quite a bit, but the sound was definitely not as good as it could have been.



Max


----------



## kemiza

I always felt like something wasn't right with the sound for Avengers.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10220_20#post_23734163
> 
> 
> Ralph's system specs list 'Canton Ergo series speakers' and 200watt x 7 amps. He doesn't specifically list which Canton Ergo model he has, but the largest of the Ergo series appears to be the 690 which lists its specs as 88.3db/w/m sensitivity and a power handling of 170 watts nominal and 320 watts maximum. I have NO idea what the heck Canton means when they list the speaker impedance as "4...8 ohms". Is it 4 ohms? 8 ohms? 8 ohms, but dipping down to 4 ohms at certain frequencies? I have no idea.
> 
> 
> Given those specs, they technically can't produce THX Reference beyond about 8.6 feet, and that's if they're fed the maximum 320 watts. If they're fed 200 watts, they can't hit THX Reference beyond 7 feet.
> 
> 
> I'll concur with the other folks who mentioned that STID is LOUD. Its average level sounds much higher than many soundtracks out there. This soundtrack is a poster child for the Loudness Wars impacting movie audio. Overall, I enjoyed the movie quite a bit, but the sound was definitely not as good as it could have been.
> 
> 
> 
> Max


Thanks for that explanation. I wonder what my set up can do? Probably the same. I have. Von Schweikert VR 4 Jr.s with a Parasound 5250 amp.


----------



## saprano

This movie had been talked about already but Oz's audio is freaking scary! Wow. The track is so dynamic.


----------



## maxmercy

Oz clips much less than STID.


JSS


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10230#post_23734213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10220_20#post_23734163
> 
> 
> Ralph's system specs list 'Canton Ergo series speakers' and 200watt x 7 amps. He doesn't specifically list which Canton Ergo model he has, but the largest of the Ergo series appears to be the 690 which lists its specs as 88.3db/w/m sensitivity and a power handling of 170 watts nominal and 320 watts maximum. I have NO idea what the heck Canton means when they list the speaker impedance as "4...8 ohms". Is it 4 ohms? 8 ohms? 8 ohms, but dipping down to 4 ohms at certain frequencies? I have no idea.
> 
> 
> Given those specs, they technically can't produce THX Reference beyond about 8.6 feet, and that's if they're fed the maximum 320 watts. If they're fed 200 watts, they can't hit THX Reference beyond 7 feet.
> 
> 
> I'll concur with the other folks who mentioned that STID is LOUD. Its average level sounds much higher than many soundtracks out there. This soundtrack is a poster child for the Loudness Wars impacting movie audio. Overall, I enjoyed the movie quite a bit, but the sound was definitely not as good as it could have been.
> 
> 
> 
> Max
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that explanation. I wonder what my set up can do? Probably the same. I have. Von Schweikert VR 4 Jr.s with a Parasound 5250 amp.
Click to expand...

Yep, pretty close. The VR-4jr are spec'ed at 89db/w/m with a max power handling of 300 watts at 6 ohms. The 5250 is rated for 250wpc at 8ohms. With an 89db/w/m speaker, it takes 358 watts to hit THX Reference at 10 feet.



Max


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10230#post_23734163
> 
> 
> Ralph's system specs list 'Canton Ergo series speakers' and 200watt x 7 amps. He doesn't specifically list which Canton Ergo model he has, but the largest of the Ergo series appears to be the 690 which lists its specs as 88.3db/w/m sensitivity and a power handling of 170 watts nominal and 320 watts maximum. I have NO idea what the heck Canton means when they list the speaker impedance as "4...8 ohms". Is it 4 ohms? 8 ohms? 8 ohms, but dipping down to 4 ohms at certain frequencies? I have no idea.
> 
> 
> Given those specs, they technically can't produce THX Reference beyond about 8.6 feet, and that's if they're fed the maximum 320 watts. If they're fed 200 watts, they can't hit THX Reference beyond 7 feet.
> 
> 
> I'll concur with the other folks who mentioned that STID is LOUD. Its average level sounds much higher than many soundtracks out there. This soundtrack is a poster child for the Loudness Wars impacting movie audio. Overall, I enjoyed the movie quite a bit, but the sound was definitely not as good as it could have been.
> 
> 
> 
> Max


So what does that have to do with the "100" rating? To give that score he thinks pretty highly about the sound.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10230#post_23734449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10230#post_23734163
> 
> 
> Ralph's system specs list 'Canton Ergo series speakers' and 200watt x 7 amps. He doesn't specifically list which Canton Ergo model he has, but the largest of the Ergo series appears to be the 690 which lists its specs as 88.3db/w/m sensitivity and a power handling of 170 watts nominal and 320 watts maximum. I have NO idea what the heck Canton means when they list the speaker impedance as "4...8 ohms". Is it 4 ohms? 8 ohms? 8 ohms, but dipping down to 4 ohms at certain frequencies? I have no idea.
> 
> 
> Given those specs, they technically can't produce THX Reference beyond about 8.6 feet, and that's if they're fed the maximum 320 watts. If they're fed 200 watts, they can't hit THX Reference beyond 7 feet.
> 
> 
> I'll concur with the other folks who mentioned that STID is LOUD. Its average level sounds much higher than many soundtracks out there. This soundtrack is a poster child for the Loudness Wars impacting movie audio. Overall, I enjoyed the movie quite a bit, but the sound was definitely not as good as it could have been.
> 
> 
> 
> Max
> 
> 
> 
> So what does that have to do with the "100" rating? To give that score he thinks pretty highly about the sound.
Click to expand...

Yes, he obviously thinks pretty highly of the sound. The comments about the setup though reveal that unless he's sitting very, very close, (not likely with a 100" screen projector setup), that the system is unlikely to be able to play cleanly at Reference. If one is a) either already into distortion, or b) listening at reduced levels because everything sounds too loud due to distortion, then it is much more difficult to discern between soundtracks where the recording is dynamic but clean, vs loud and distorted.


It's somewhat similar to the difference between folks claims that a new soundtrack has amazing low end when they're using TV speakers or a Bose HTIB, vs someone like popalock or bossobass with umpteen sealed subwoofers stating that the soundtrack has filtered/disappointing low end. Or someone talking about the high end on that Bose HTIB system that rolls off anything above 13kHz vs someone listening to it on a system that's flat to 20kHz (who also still retains the capability of hearing those higher frequencies). Or someone claiming that a movie has incredible blacks when viewing on an uncalibrated LCD display from ~2004 vs someone stating that the blacks are crushed and washed out while viewing the same material on a calibrated Kuro. The differences in opinions can easily arise from the differences in the equipment.



Max


----------



## ironhead1230




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10200#post_23732829
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> I've read the tutorial, going to try it tonight.
> 
> 
> I'm using HDMI as well as a miniDSP UMIK-1 USB microphone, is that an issue?
> 
> 
> He also talks about setting distances to zero and volume trims to -10, do these have any affect when Audyssey is off? If I change them I'll have to re-run Audyssey every time I want to measure with SpecLab?



That guide is for taking a waterfall directly from the digital out of your avr or blu ray player, not from a mic. I started a thread awhile ago on how to import a standard mic calibration file into speclab, but nobody else seemed interested so I didn't pursue it any further. If you want to take a mic'd capture and see what your system is actually doing send me a PM. IMO, mic'd captures really don't belong in this thread and should be put into a new one. Except if you've verified your mic'd captures are essentially the same as the digital. (Although Bosso is the only one that has done this)


----------



## Okv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10230#post_23734449
> 
> 
> So what does that have to do with the "100" rating? To give that score he thinks pretty highly about the sound.



It means the reviewers sound system is not capable of reproducing the soundtrack at full dynamics and frequency range, and thus he should not give a rating of the sound quality, because he has never heard it the way it is supposed to be.


That system may sound acceptable when played at lower levels, typically well below -10dB, and provided the room is properly acoustically treated.

Which means he can not play comfortably at a loud enough level to get the full impact and dynamics of peaks, especially the very low frequency effects need a certain level to be experienced the right way.

It is also unlikely that the system has a properly dimensioned subwoofer system, so the lfe experience would be lost anyway.


Because of this, two very significant parts of the sound representation is lost; one - dynamics, either the peaks will be compressed and lost, or it is played too low to really notice the too loud mastering, and two - the low frequency effects that really makes a difference is totally absent or it is played too low to get the real physical experience.


Such a system can of course give a nice and acceptable sound, just don't turn it up too loud, and accept that it is not reference quality suited for rating the sound quality of a movie.


This is a lost case when even reviewers and so called 'experts' rave about the good sound when it is actually destroyed by compression, distortion due to clipping and filtered low frequencies.


----------



## Snowmanick

This thread had gone so far off the rails into silly land that it is hilarious. Ralph can't comment because his system can't hit a billion DBS!!!!!!! Blah blah blah.


From what I remember Film Mixer's system at home consists of def tech speakers.... So his opinion must be useless too. As are the opinions and feedback from all but a very small select handful of members apparently.


Whatever guys.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snowmanick*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10240_40#post_23735025
> 
> 
> This thread had gone so far off the rails into silly land that it is hilarious. Ralph can't comment because his system can't hit a billion DBS!!!!!!! Blah blah blah.
> 
> 
> From what I remember Film Mixer's system at home consists of def tech speakers.... So his opinion must be useless too. As are the opinions and feedback from all but a very small select handful of members apparently.
> 
> 
> Whatever guys.



Tell me about it


----------



## Prime316

Oh no, we've gotten so big in the britches that we are now questioning the capabilities of the reviewer's hardware. Are all of our systems really that great? So I guess we shouldn't have any more bluray reviews because we feel the reviewer's system is not up to our standards, right?


It's really sad, as most people here seem to be, when you can't watch a movie if it doesn't have your subs dancing around your room. Try watching a movie because it's a good movie every once in a while. No one cares how much you spent on your subs or your speakers for that matter.


----------



## MKtheater

No, it means it explains why so many different of opinions. Anyone and everyone has an opinion, the only facts are at DB. We know about max peaks and averages and where the bass is located.


----------



## Mrkazador


This thread went off tracks a longgggggggggg time ago lol. I have never read one of Ralphs reviews or what his system actually consists of but when someone does a professional review, I expect that person to have a capable system and be listening at reference.


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10230#post_23734275
> 
> 
> Oz clips much less than STID.
> 
> 
> JSS



The only clipping or distortion i noticed was towards the end when James Franco is screaming from the smoke thingy. Not the entire thing. It was a split second the moment he yells the loudest. And it only came from the center channel.


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10230#post_23735155
> 
> 
> This thread went off tracks a longgggggggggg time ago lol. I have never read one of Ralphs reviews or what his system actually consists of but when someone does a professional review, I expect that person to have a capable system and be listening at reference.



Fair enough, I guess.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10240_40#post_23735155
> 
> 
> This thread went off tracks a longgggggggggg time ago lol. I have never read one of Ralphs reviews or what his system actually consists of but when someone does a professional review, I expect that person to have a capable system and be listening at reference.



And whose reference do you suppose should be used? The reference around here for some has been redefined to meet a different criteria and even some of those may have one area right and wrong in others. In Ralph's defence his system is more than capable for his reviews, I find his reviews to be in some cases dead on and sometimes not so as I may come to a different conclusion on the wide gamut of things that must be covered to produce the review. If you're looking for absolutes I wish you well in your quest. And out of curiosity would you care to recommend a reviewer that has this capable system that meets your qualifications?


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10230#post_23735406
> 
> 
> And whose reference do you suppose should be used? The reference around here for some has been redefined to meet a different criteria and even some of those may have one area right and wrong in others. In Ralph's defence his system is more than capable for his reviews, I find his reviews to be in some cases dead on and sometimes not so as I may come to a different conclusion on the wide gamut of things that must be covered to produce the review. If you're looking for absolutes I wish you well in your quest. And out of curiosity would you care to recommend a reviewer that has this capable system that meets your qualifications?



Very true,

And a reviewer has a typical set of parameters he is evaluating against just like many here. Only here its primarily reference level capable systems with ULF prowess. I would guess Ralph's efforts aren't focused on that group, rather the masses etc. and the soundtrack under "normal/typical" listening environments met/exceeded his parameters for a top mark. This is the reason reviewers tend to list their systems / reviewing environments as well - so readers understand where his/her subjectivity/objectivity and statements come from.


Its all good. This forum following just isn't quite Ralph's primary audience.










Cheers


----------



## Flageborg

To the people complaining about "clipping" and "other" negative sound experiences in Star Trek - Into Darkness...

can you be more specific?

Please post timestamps for each "clipping" in the movie...not only the vulcano at approx. 6 minutes.


A little bit more in the ULF-section...a little less in the "clipping"-section....and this is a 5...but still it is a buy - no regrets - just a lot of FUN


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snowmanick*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10230#post_23735025
> 
> 
> This thread had gone so far off the rails into silly land that it is hilarious. Ralph can't comment because his system can't hit a billion DBS!!!!!!! Blah blah blah.
> 
> 
> From what I remember Film Mixer's system at home consists of def tech speakers.... So his opinion must be useless too. As are the opinions and feedback from all but a very small select handful of members apparently.
> 
> 
> Whatever guys.


Never said that a person can't comment on something or give their opinion of it.


I'm merely pointing out that system differences can lead to significantly different perceptions of the same thing.


My posts were in response to the people going, "clipping? Too loud? Distortion? But so and so gave it a perfect score!". Why are differing opinions so divergent? Here's a potential reason. Simple.



Max


----------



## wingnut4772

I can't even imagine listening at reference levels. My ears bleed thinking about it.


----------



## wingnut4772

Watching Star Trek now. Holy crap what a disappointment!


----------



## saprano

Yeah the overall audio is ok. It's just loud. Nothing really special imo. Watching Oz beforehand didn't help any i'm sure.


----------



## audiofan1

I just finished watching my double header Trek fest and here's what I posted in the Bluray disc review thread and I mean every word










"Hi Ralph, I'd like to indeed confirm why the audio score indeed did merit the 100 and will only say regarding the video easy 100 ( simply beautiful) now back to the what we may need to refer to as close to an uncompressed sound track or a not so what we are use to " near field mix " for home but may have indeed got a hold of the close to or the bit for bit "theater mix" which will indeed sound loud at home . The dynamics are indeed off the charts and headroom a must, the mix itself when its swinging effects around the room are not weak from speaker to speaker but visceral and aggressive and I must note that in comparison that in order to achieve to proper weight to fully appreciate this I raised the level on my sub by a good +5.5 db from its calibrated position this in turn gave what can be perceived as a forward or harsh presentation the proper balance that helped it lock onto the room and reveal its powerful gut wrenching nature. Now as a whole the mix was outstanding with very well placed effects and crystal clear dialog that wasn't t harsh but gave voices like Peter Weller the proper weight. One recommendation for those that have issues I'd recommend using the "HT EQ or similar function to tame this beast of a sound track to help restore a balance you may be use to as it may cut the highs by 3db or so! ( I tried it but shut it off after raising the sub)


In short I appreciated this system challenging mix as I found it a dynamic powerful and a surround mix that treats all the speakers involved as contemporaries and the play between them was unlike anything I've heard as I sat with my jaw dropped at times from this uncompressed mix .


New level of Dynamics boys and girls and its not all about the lows as this track will push your total system

cool.gif

"Go big or go home" biggrin.gif


Again great write up Ralph smile.gif "


----------



## kemiza

I agree with that. The audio on some bluray discs are just bad.







I think some members on this thread are saying I have a great system so it has to be the disc. And if someone says the audio is the best ever the first thought that comes to mind is his system must be crap to make that claim.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10230#post_23735616
> 
> 
> To the people complaining about "clipping" and "other" negative sound experiences in Star Trek - Into Darkness...
> 
> can you be more specific?
> 
> Please post timestamps for each "clipping" in the movie...not only the vulcano at approx. 6 minutes.


 http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1158325


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23736574
> 
> 
> I just finished watching my double header Trek fest and here's what I posted in the Bluray disc review thread and I mean every word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hi Ralph, I'd like to indeed confirm why the audio score indeed did merit the 100 and will only say regarding the video easy 100 ( simply beautiful) now back to the what we may need to refer to as close to an uncompressed sound track or a not so what we are use to " near field mix " for home but may have indeed got a hold of the close to or the bit for bit "theater mix" which will indeed sound loud at home . The dynamics are indeed off the charts and headroom a must, the mix itself when its swinging effects around the room are not weak from speaker to speaker but visceral and aggressive and I must note that in comparison that in order to achieve to proper weight to fully appreciate this I raised the level on my sub by a good +5.5 db from its calibrated position this in turn gave what can be perceived as a forward or harsh presentation the proper balance that helped it lock onto the room and reveal its powerful gut wrenching nature. Now as a whole the mix was outstanding with very well placed effects and crystal clear dialog that wasn't t harsh but gave voices like Peter Weller the proper weight. One recommendation for those that have issues I'd recommend using the "HT EQ or similar function to tame this beast of a sound track to help restore a balance you may be use to as it may cut the highs by 3db or so! ( I tried it but shut it off after raising the sub)
> 
> 
> In short I appreciated this system challenging mix as I found it a dynamic powerful and a surround mix that treats all the speakers involved as contemporaries and the play between them was unlike anything I've heard as I sat with my jaw dropped at times from this uncompressed mix .
> 
> 
> New level of Dynamics boys and girls and its not all about the lows as this track will push your total system
> 
> cool.gif
> 
> "Go big or go home" biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> Again great write up Ralph smile.gif "



Seriously confused by some of that, but whatever. lol. Is the proper takeaway that you believe STID DOES warrant a score of 100 for audio? On a scale of what??


Is there a hidden camera somewhere?


----------



## wingnut4772

There is no way my Star Trek disc gets 100 for audio compared to other discs I have had in my system. There must be a disparity in disc audio if others are hearing any differently.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23737200
> 
> 
> There is no way my Star Trek disc gets 100 for audio compared to other discs I have had in my system. There must be a disparity in disc audio if others are hearing any differently.




The possibility of different audio tracks/mixes between different releases (the Target exclusive and standard 2d release have been verified to have the EXACT same file size minus the extras on the standard version which are on the same disc while they are on a separate disc on the Target exclusive) seems like the least likely scenario here IMO. I really think it is just one of those things that will be more revealing in some systems vs others and/or some listeners will notice it more vs others since we all have things with A/V that we are sensitive to while someone else might not be sensitive AT ALL to the same issue. Not to mention how subjective audio is in general and what sounds good to one wont to another. So many variables between different ears, likes/dislikes, equipment, etc.......it is not that surprising to me to read the wide range of opinion. I have watched it twice now between the 2d and 3d version at -1 from ref and fall somewhere in between the two sides on this. I can honestly understand where both sides are coming from.


----------



## Okv

This is a disaster because the producers will continue to pursue louder-than-possible if they get the impression that this is actually what the consumers want.


By lowering the level of everything by 10dB, there would be headroom left for the peaks that gives excitement, realism and punch, and there would also be room for low frequencies.


There are many reviews of this (STID) that gives the sound an excellent rating, both "official" reviews and others casually reporting their opinion. And many of these include comments like "It was so loud, I had to lower the volume by 10dB compared to what I normally listen at".

At least that indicates they have found the volume control, which the producers apparently have missed.


When you sit down to watch a movie, and expect and also want a good, positive experience, you don't normally start out by listening for errors in sound quality - you enjoy what is there, and let yourself get excited and surrounded into the action.

After you have reduced the volume to a bearable level, the faults of a "loudness-mastered" track may not necessarily be noticed at first, because the major faults are things that are missing.

The added distortion due to clipping may mostly go unnoticed, because this occurs mainly on peaks that are very short in time span, and can not easily be heard - perhaps it can sound a little more harsh and edgy, but with nothing to compare it against, one will just assume that this is how it is supposed to sound.

This may explain all the excellent reviews.


But what is the problem, then. It sounds great, doesn't it?

No, a loud track does not sound great compared to what it could be when dynamics and full frequency content is preserved.

To get dynamics in a too-loud track the sense of higher level sound is achieved by adding more compression and reducing peaks even further, so that it is louder than loud, but the sense of realism is lost because there is no punch and impact left at all, just loud, smeared noise.


This is a very important issue for everyone that want the very best movie sound experience, and it is very relevant for this thread, because the loud track will lead to a too compressed and overall loud sound level with no room for dynamics and low frequency content, which means; one - dynamics and effects can not be enjoyed because the overall level gets too loud to be enjoyable when the volume is turned up to give real physical impact, two - no low frequencies means realism and impact and sense of space and dimensions are lost.

Many low frequency effects will just sound boomy and rumbling because the lowest frequency content is removed.


Tip of the century for the producers: The largest knob on the front panel of an ordinary AV-receiver is a volume control, and this can be used to adjust the loudness of the sound to whatever level is preferable.


----------



## maxmercy

STID sounded great on my iPad. 100/100 easily, if not more. I can't imagine how it would sound through TV speakers, or my old HTIB. It would be monumental.


JSS


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23737507
> 
> 
> STID sounded great on my iPad. 100/100 easily, if not more. I can't imagine how it would sound through TV speakers, or my old HTIB. It would be monumental.
> 
> 
> JSS



iPads have bass? I know my laptop has this silly little "HP triple bass subwoofer" thing but it's pathetic....


----------



## Toe

Question for those that measured clipping in STID.......is there any chance the other equipment in the chain could have a part in the clipping? Reason I ask is I noticed in Ralph's review thread this post by Thrang where he has clipping if letting his receiver decode the track, but letting the player decode and send as LPCM does not exhibit the clipping. Post 356...

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1488295/star-trek-into-darkness-3d-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review/330#post_23737541 



Thoughts on this? Could the clipping being measured be caused by something else in the chain and not actually burned into the track?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23737133
> 
> 
> I this a trick question?



As I already have mentioned....what about OTHER time stamps than the few seconds at approx 6 min. ?


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23737593
> 
> 
> As I already have mentioned....what about OTHER time stamps than the few seconds at approx 6 min. ?



Oh, you kept watching after that??


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Okv*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23737505
> 
> 
> This is a disaster because the producers will continue to pursue louder-than-possible if they get the impression that this is actually what the consumers want.
> 
> 
> By lowering the level of everything by 10dB, there would be headroom left for the peaks that gives excitement, realism and punch, and there would also be room for low frequencies.
> 
> 
> There are many reviews of this (STID) that gives the sound an excellent rating, both "official" reviews and others casually reporting their opinion. And many of these include comments like "It was so loud, I had to lower the volume by 10dB compared to what I normally listen at".
> 
> At least that indicates they have found the volume control, which the producers apparently have missed.
> 
> 
> When you sit down to watch a movie, and expect and also want a good, positive experience, you don't normally start out by listening for errors in sound quality - you enjoy what is there, and let yourself get excited and surrounded into the action.
> 
> After you have reduced the volume to a bearable level, the faults of a "loudness-mastered" track may not necessarily be noticed at first, because the major faults are things that are missing.
> 
> The added distortion due to clipping may mostly go unnoticed, because this occurs mainly on peaks that are very short in time span, and can not easily be heard - perhaps it can sound a little more harsh and edgy, but with nothing to compare it against, one will just assume that this is how it is supposed to sound.
> 
> This may explain all the excellent reviews.
> 
> 
> But what is the problem, then. It sounds great, doesn't it?
> 
> No, a loud track does not sound great compared to what it could be when dynamics and full frequency content is preserved.
> 
> To get dynamics in a too-loud track the sense of higher level sound is achieved by adding more compression and reducing peaks even further, so that it is louder than loud, but the sense of realism is lost because there is no punch and impact left at all, just loud, smeared noise.
> 
> 
> This is a very important issue for everyone that want the very best movie sound experience, and it is very relevant for this thread, because the loud track will lead to a too compressed and overall loud sound level with no room for dynamics and low frequency content, which means; one - dynamics and effects can not be enjoyed because the overall level gets too loud to be enjoyable when the volume is turned up to give real physical impact, two - no low frequencies means realism and impact and sense of space and dimensions are lost.
> 
> Many low frequency effects will just sound boomy and rumbling because the lowest frequency content is removed.
> 
> 
> Tip of the century for the producers: The largest knob on the front panel of an ordinary AV-receiver is a volume control, and this can be used to adjust the loudness of the sound to whatever level is preferable.



Great post.


1 thought: The only thing that explains great reviews for the sound in this one is deafness dipped in crap system boiled in lousy calibration topped with brown-nosing the industry.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23737591
> 
> 
> Question for those that measured clipping in STID.......*is there any chance the other equipment in the chain could have a part in the clipping?* Reason I ask is I noticed in Ralph's review thread this post by Thrang where he has clipping if letting his receiver decode the track, but letting the player decode and send as LPCM does not exhibit the clipping. Post 356...
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1488295/star-trek-into-darkness-3d-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review/330#post_23737541
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on this? Could the clipping being measured be caused by something else in the chain and not actually burned into the track?



No, there is no chance.


All of the bass in movies measurements at data-bass.com are now done 100% in the digital domain, with no equipment necessary (other than a disc drive) to read or measure the raw data, bit-for-bit, off the disc. What's going on is not a measurement of the disc as played back through any signal chain (the old way) - it is the raw data directly off the disc, exactly as it's encoded and exactly at the same levels it's encoded on the disc (the new way). That's why there is no calibration required - all of it can be accomplished without any analog signal conversion, and not through any signal chain.


Flageborg: as I said in response to you before, almost every single action sequence in STID has severely clipped content in all channels. Go find the timestamps yourself - they are numerous.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23737619
> 
> 
> No, there is no chance.
> 
> 
> All of the bass in movies measurements at data-bass.com are now done 100% in the digital domain, with no equipment necessary (other than a disc drive) to read or measure the raw data, bit-for-bit, off the disc. What's going on is not a measurement of the disc as played back through any signal chain (the old way) - it is the raw data directly off the disc, exactly as it's encoded and exactly at the same levels it's encoded on the disc (the new way). That's why there is no calibration required - all of it can be accomplished without any analog signal conversion, and not through any signal chain.
> 
> 
> Flageborg: as I said in response to you before, almost every single action sequence in STID has severely clipped content in all channels. Go find the timestamps yourself - they are numerous.




Thanks Nube.


----------



## tim_1335

Any of you guys remember Super 8 (2011) ?


Another J.J Abrams flick that sounded very loud, harsh and piercing too.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23737619
> 
> 
> Flageborg: as I said in response to you before, almost every single action sequence in STID has severely clipped content in all channels. Go find the timestamps yourself - they are numerous.



Which software are you using to determine "clipping" in movies?


----------



## nube

STID's multichannel clipping across the length of its 7.1 TrueHD mix:

 


Flageborg: stop arguing, please.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim_1335*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23737809
> 
> 
> Any of you guys remember Super 8 (2011) ?
> 
> Another J.J Abrams flick that sounded very loud, harsh and piercing too.


Yes, have it...and the sound is great


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10240_40#post_23737164
> 
> 
> Seriously confused by some of that, but whatever. lol. Is the proper takeaway that you believe STID DOES warrant a score of 100 for audio? On a scale of what??
> 
> 
> Is there a hidden camera somewhere?



In the context of the whole regarding Ralph's scale, is why can see he gave it a 100, as for my personal score ! it can comfortably rest as whole ( not saying it has the ULF content of the big boys) with the likes of "Oz" and "Oblivion" as standout soundtracks that have bought something new to the table regarding audio and give it a 100 as well because its different. Now does the volume track to reference as smooth as say "Oblivion" that we be no as this is where it stands above the crowd. Is the dialog as lucid with beautiful clarity and fidelity as " Oz" ? again no as this is its shining gem! so what is it about STID ? Guts and Glory as a surround mix that leaps from the screen with appropriate weight and sense of scale in all channels in the myriad of directions the mix and movie demands ( leveling the the LFE in the sub helps tremendously and sealed the deal) . I'm not sure if most here had the privilege of owning a laserdisc player and can remember when DVD came around, the more than audible difference between the soundtracks and the compressed nature that sucked the life out of the Dynamics in favor of a more tamed mix, still to this day the best of laserdisc I've owned and still have put away was the the Japanese version of Star Wars Ep 1 in Dolby Digital ( you had to pay plenty for this disc) had the most uncompressed sound I'd heard period ( ah the good ole days!) and waited along time for the audio to catch back up to which it did with some Blu's. This is where STID falls for me its a beast untamed and uncut










And as a side note my setup via bitstream from an Oppo 105 to an Marantz 8801 has always sounded different with the Lpcm sounding rolled of and less dynamic which is why I bitstream and as some may not like this comment *"there is a difference"* in sound and possibly levels.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23737835
> 
> 
> Flageborg: stop arguing, please.



Maybe you did not understand my question...

I am curious....and only asking what is the name of the software?...and where to get it?

Do you have a link to a download site?


----------



## wth718

I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "more uncompressed." Either the track is uncompressed or it isn't.


----------



## nube

Use any mixing software you like. Literally, you can use anything once you have the digital content from the disc. They pretty much all can identify clipping. You don't even need them to identify and tell you - all you have to do is look at the waveforms zoomed in. Square waveforms = clipped content.


There is little point in more discussion on the subject. People can break out all the prosaic audiophile terminology and speak at length after subjective length about a mix's gusto and testicular fortitude and whatnot, yet none of that verbal hand waving eliminates cold, hard facts. Research proves that people prefer louder over cleaner; thus, you may not be as discerning an audiophile as you think, no matter how many thousands of dollars you spent on your solid gold audio cables.


Like what you want, but I'll almost never like clipped content, especially that which is clipped exclusively to make the content seem louder.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10280_40#post_23737950
> 
> 
> Use any mixing software you like. Literally, you can use anything once you have the digital content from the disc. They pretty much all can identify clipping. You don't even need them to identify and tell you - all you have to do is look at the waveforms zoomed in. Square waveforms = clipped content.
> 
> 
> There is little point in more discussion on the subject. People can break out all the prosaic audiophile terminology and speak at length after subjective length about a mix's gusto and testicular fortitude and whatnot, yet none of that verbal hand waving eliminates cold, hard facts. Research proves that people prefer louder over cleaner; thus, you may not be as discerning an audiophile as you think, no matter how many thousands of dollars you spent on your solid gold audio cables.
> 
> 
> Like what you want, but I'll almost never like clipped content, especially that which is clipped exclusively to make the content seem louder.



And as such you're entitled but your not the final word


----------



## kemiza

I own that SW Episode 1 laserdisc too audiofan1. As impressive as the sound is the DD soundtrack on LD's were never uncompressed. The audio bit rate was slightly lower than DD dvd's only 384 kilobits.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23737950
> 
> 
> You don't even need them to identify and tell you - all you have to do is look at the waveforms zoomed in. Square waveforms = clipped content.
> 
> 
> Like what you want, but I'll almost never like clipped content, especially that which is clipped exclusively to make the content seem louder.



Although it's easy enough to understand why someone had no idea a track was delivered to them with clipped channels, it's impossible to believe that someone heard it and gave it a 100 score.


As I said earlier, without the heads up, I personally would not ever have immediately thought that a $200,000,000.00 production would have clipped audio in DTS HD-MA 7.1 format. I would, however, have immediately bumped down the levels and began to run through mu signal chain looking for the problem, and never would have thought to give the sound a perfect score. I half understand subjective blather, but I'll never understand a perfect score for STID soundtrack.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23738198
> 
> 
> Although it's easy enough to understand why someone had no idea a track was delivered to them with clipped channels, it's impossible to believe that someone heard it and gave it a 100 score.
> 
> 
> As I said earlier, without the heads up, I personally would not ever have immediately thought that a $200,000,000.00 production would have clipped audio in DTS HD-MA 7.1 format. I would, however, have immediately bumped down the levels and began to run through mu signal chain looking for the problem, and never would have thought to give the sound a perfect score. I half understand subjective blather, but I'll never understand a perfect score for STID soundtrack.


Kinda makes you wonder if studios are paying reviewers to pump it up a little.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10280_40#post_23738226
> 
> 
> Kinda makes you wonder if studios are paying reviewers to pump it up a little.


Why? that makes no sense! It's perfectly fine to have an opinion that doesn't agree with some










As a test do for yourself try bitstream vs. Lpcm to see if there is a difference!


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23738299
> 
> 
> Why? that makes no sense! It's perfectly fine to have an opinion that doesn't agree with some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a test do for yourself try bitstream vs. Lpcm to see if there is a difference!


Not my point but...I prefer bitstream too.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10280_40#post_23738317
> 
> 
> Not my point but...I prefer bitstream too.



Fair enough


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23737872
> 
> 
> In the context of the whole regarding Ralph's scale, is why can see he gave it a 100, as for my personal score ! it can comfortably rest as whole ( not saying it has the ULF content of the big boys) with the likes of "Oz" and "Oblivion" as standout soundtracks that have bought something new to the table regarding audio and give it a 100 as well because its different. Now does the volume track to reference as smooth as say "Oblivion" that we be no as this is where it stands above the crowd. Is the dialog as lucid with beautiful clarity and fidelity as " Oz" ? again no as this is its shining gem! so what is it about STID ? Guts and Glory as a surround mix that leaps from the screen with appropriate weight and sense of scale in all channels in the myriad of directions the mix and movie demands ( leveling the the LFE in the sub helps tremendously and sealed the deal) . I'm not sure if most here had the privilege of owning a laserdisc player and can remember when DVD came around, the more than audible difference between the soundtracks and the compressed nature that sucked the life out of the Dynamics in favor of a more tamed mix, still to this day the best of laserdisc I've owned and still have put away was the the Japanese version of Star Wars Ep 1 in Dolby Digital ( you had to pay plenty for this disc) had the most uncompressed sound I'd heard period ( ah the good ole days!) and waited along time for the audio to catch back up to which it did with some Blu's. This is where STID falls for me its a beast untamed and uncut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And as a side note my setup via bitstream from an Oppo 105 to an Marantz 8801 has always sounded different with the Lpcm sounding rolled of and less dynamic which is why I bitstream and as some may not like this comment "there is a difference" in sound and possibly levels.*



There isn't any SQ difference. What you're hearing is a volume difference between LPCM and bitstream.


----------



## nube

Loudness trumps all.


----------



## kemiza

Getting back on topic maybe Pacific Rim will lift our spirits went it comes out.


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10290#post_23738539
> 
> 
> Getting back on topic maybe Pacific Rim will lift our spirits went it comes out.


I hear the same guy that did hellboy 2 did Pacific rim. And hb2 got really good ratings. So their is hope!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10280_40#post_23738519
> 
> 
> There isn't any SQ difference. What you're hearing is a volume difference between LPCM and bitstream.



I kinda stated that at the end of the post, but still say sound as well as levels


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10280_40#post_23738525
> 
> 
> Loudness trumps all.



If I had a preference it would be for the beautiful volume tracking to reference found on "Oblivion" as its more reminiscent of a well mastered sacd!


----------



## kemiza

Is it that good?


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10290#post_23738841
> 
> 
> Is it that good?


Oblivion is a well done soundtrack, miles ahead of STID. Great PQ too. If you haven't watched it, it's worth a spin, then after watching the movie, check out the Soundtrack option on the BD.



Max


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim_1335*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23737809
> 
> 
> Any of you guys remember Super 8 (2011) ?
> 
> 
> Another J.J Abrams flick that sounded very loud, harsh and piercing too.



I totally agree. I never understood why people were impressed with the train wreck scene. The sound was harsh and nothing close to reference.


Oblivion is my new reference disc as far as awesome dynamic range is concerned.



I am keeping my fingers crossed that Pacific Rim will be similar to Hellboy 2.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10280_40#post_23738841
> 
> 
> Is it that good?



Yes


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10290#post_23738841
> 
> 
> Is it that good?



It's so good that I double dipped with the purchase of the uk steelbook and the Target exclusive with the lenticular cover!


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10290#post_23739117
> 
> 
> It's so good that I double dipped with the purchase of the uk steelbook and the Target exclusive with the lenticular cover!


its so good it blew one of my subs!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10290#post_23738841
> 
> 
> Is it that good?




I just got done watching it again, and yeah, SO GOOD!







It is such a refined well done piece of audio. Another great thing that adds even more value to this disc is the isolated score extra which I like as much as the full track and just gives a different experience. I wish this type of extra was included more as it is actually something I will (and have) use. Sitting in the pitch black HT with just the score cranked up to ref is an experience in itself!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10280_40#post_23739260
> 
> 
> I just got done watching it again, and yeah, SO GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is such a refined well done piece of audio. Another great thing that adds even more value to this disc is the isolated score extra which I like as much as the full track and just gives a different experience. I wish this type of extra was included more as it is actually something I will (and have) use. Sitting in the pitch black HT with just the score cranked up to ref is an experience in itself!



Thanks for the reminder Toe I forgot about the isolated score , I was waiting for my 105 to get the new firmware update (which it did) to go back and listen to the score !


well guess what I'm about to do


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10280_40#post_23739247
> 
> 
> its so good it blew one of my subs!



LOL!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10290#post_23739375
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reminder Toe I forgot about the isolated score , I was waiting for my 105 to get the new firmware update (which it did) to go back and listen to the score !
> 
> 
> well guess what I'm about to do



Enjoy!


----------



## wth718

Sigh. Yet another disappointment. Croods, another Randy Thom score, was underwhelming. Don't think there was any filters and the bass seemed clean and well done. There was just not enough of it, imo. There were some good moments, but I just expected...more. Seems to me there were many more opportunities to make this a great one. Others might disagree, especially given the recent "all the kids get a trophy" trend, but this won't be threatening WOTW, that's for sure.


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10290#post_23739474
> 
> 
> Sigh. Yet another disappointment. Croods, another Randy Thom score, was underwhelming. Don't think there was any filters and the bass seemed clean and well done. There was just not enough of it, imo. There were some good moments, but I just expected...more. Seems to me there were many more opportunities to make this a great one. Others might disagree, especially given the recent "all the kids get a trophy" trend, but this won't be threatening WOTW, that's for sure.



Trick Question!



Was the movie any good?


----------



## wth718

Yeah, it was pretty good. Not as good as How To Train Your Dragon, but that might be my favorite in the genre.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10280_40#post_23739421
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Wow! Reference indeed


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23737133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10230#post_23735616
> 
> 
> To the people complaining about "clipping" and "other" negative sound experiences in Star Trek - Into Darkness...
> 
> can you be more specific?
> 
> Please post timestamps for each "clipping" in the movie...not only the vulcano at approx. 6 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1158325
Click to expand...




That audio level waveform of SL does not prove much of anything. That is an analog display of audio levels that can be corrected by simply turning down the audio input volume level.


A readout of a level of 100% on the display does not clearly indicate clipping due to the use of AGC in the PC soundcard. The waterfall display may not look any different even if the input levels are reduced to what we all consider to be a normal input level that gives you peaks under 100%.


Not sure why Flage has his audio input levels so high for various waterfalls that he has shown in the past.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23737835
> 
> 
> STID's multichannel clipping across the length of its 7.1 TrueHD mix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flageborg: stop arguing, please.





That looks like Audacity. I can make any source material clip like that with Audacity by setting the audio input levels be too high.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23737832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23737619
> 
> 
> Flageborg: as I said in response to you before, almost every single action sequence in STID has severely clipped content in all channels. Go find the timestamps yourself - they are numerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which software are you using to determine "clipping" in movies?
Click to expand...



It looks like Nube is using Audacity.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23737619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23737591
> 
> 
> Question for those that measured clipping in STID.......*is there any chance the other equipment in the chain could have a part in the clipping?* Reason I ask is I noticed in Ralph's review thread this post by Thrang where he has clipping if letting his receiver decode the track, but letting the player decode and send as LPCM does not exhibit the clipping. Post 356...
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1488295/star-trek-into-darkness-3d-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review/330#post_23737541
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on this? Could the clipping being measured be caused by something else in the chain and not actually burned into the track?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is no chance.
> 
> 
> All of the bass in movies measurements at data-bass.com are now done 100% in the digital domain, with no equipment necessary (other than a disc drive) to read or measure the raw data, bit-for-bit, off the disc. What's going on is not a measurement of the disc as played back through any signal chain (the old way) - *it is the raw data directly off the disc, exactly as it's encoded and exactly at the same levels it's encoded on the disc (the new way*). That's why there is no calibration required - all of it can be accomplished without any analog signal conversion, and not through any signal chain.
Click to expand...




How can you do that? Don't you have to decode DD, DTS and its encoded variants in order make any sense out of the encode scheme? PCM does not need to be decoded like the various encode schemes.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10260#post_23737619
> 
> 
> 
> Flageborg: as I said in response to you before, almost every single action sequence in STID has severely clipped content in all channels. *Go find the timestamps yourself - they are numerous.*





That just about what I expected for an answer to Flage's question if any response was going to be made at all. Nube can not hear the clipping, but he can see it!


----------



## mbfleming




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10290#post_23739649
> 
> 
> How can you do that? Don't you have to decode DD, DTS and its encoded variants in order make any sense out of the encode scheme? PCM does not need to be decoded like the various encode schemes.
> 
> That just about what I expected for an answer to Flage's question if any response was going to be made at all. Nube can not hear the clipping, but he can see it!



It appears Nube doesn't understand that raw data stored on disc can cause integer overflow during the decoding process. While Dolby TrueHD is a lossless encoding process, that doesn't mean it's impossible for something to go wrong during decoding.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10290#post_23739626
> 
> 
> Not sure why Flage has his audio input levels so high for various waterfalls that he has shown in the past.



How about these levels?


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10290#post_23740219
> 
> 
> How about these levels?


]

Thank you, now show them to JPC and encourage him to actually have a listen to the soundtrack.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbfleming*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10290#post_23739901
> 
> 
> It appears Nube doesn't understand that raw data stored on disc can cause integer overflow during the decoding process. While Dolby TrueHD is a lossless encoding process, that doesn't mean it's impossible for something to go wrong during decoding.



Only problem with that is that others have said they did hear harshness when they watched it.


I run Paradigm speakers all around, so they're probably not AS revealing as some others, but it wasn't exactly the best audio presentation to my ears. Admittedly, I didn't focus all that much on it--I was more disappointed in the bass and following the movie itself, which I thought was great.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10290#post_23739626
> 
> 
> That audio level waveform of SL does not prove much of anything. That is an analog display of audio levels that can be corrected by simply turning down the audio input volume level.
> 
> 
> A readout of a level of 100% on the display does not clearly indicate clipping due to the use of AGC in the PC soundcard. The waterfall display may not look any different even if the input levels are reduced to what we all consider to be a normal input level that gives you peaks under 100%.
> 
> 
> Not sure why Flage has his audio input levels so high for various waterfalls that he has shown in the past.



Flage's levels are fine. (What I don't understand is his showing a graph to 30k Hz when his settings only allow analysis to a few k Hz, but that's a side issue) In this case, the levels are irrelevant.


The waveform of a clipped and/or compressed ST cannot be corrected by adjusting levels. The display clearly indicates clipping and/or compression, as the adjusted levels versions prove.


Now, which it is, clipping or compression, hasn't been established by just posting graphs... IMO ... But, all you have to do is just pop it in and listen to it and which of the 2 gross distortions it is becomes painfully apparent.


I never can wrap my head around why so many people react as though Max, Nube, myself and a few others are making this sh!t up and they become hell-bent on a myth-busting mission.


The ST is severely clipped and compressed and filtered... period, end of sentence and discussion. Why was it done? In the case of compression, it's done to raise the overall level of the content. In the case of clipping, that's a consequence of blindly raising the overall level.


People who suggest that clipping was used as an effect or that some silly mistake was made in post production, etc., well, opinions are spiffy.


----------



## buddhamus

Can someone link me to the Super 8 Bass waterfall chart, ivee been looking for last hour on previous pages with nothing and the posts that had it....the charts are missing from them










Cheers,


----------



## tboe77

Here's my take:


I think some folks just hate to see the baby being thrown out with the bathwater.


I loved this movie, and I think it was one of the best Star Trek movies to date. Is it highly disappointing that the audio was poorly engineered (or mixed, or whatever the proper term may be)? Yes. Does that make it a bad movie? Well, no, not really. Yet, some folks here _seem_ to write off the whole thing when the measurements show these problems with the sound.


However, some other folks also seem to forget what thread they're in. This isn't the "good movies" thread. It isn't even the "Good movies with BASS" thread. The whole point of this thread is to scrutinize the audio in movies (whether the movie is good or bad), with particular emphasis on low frequencies. So, I think the discussion of this (or any) movie's audio flaws is entirely appropriate in this thread.


Does that mean I'm not going to enjoy my Blu-ray copy when I have a chance to watch it (have only seen it once, in the theatre, so far)? No. I will enjoy it plenty. However, I'd probably enjoy it even more if the audio had been done right, like Oblivion.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10320#post_23740434
> 
> 
> Can someone link me to the Super 8 Bass waterfall chart...



This is a summary from Chapter 3, 14 and 15...


----------



## desertdome

Flageborg, I posted a guide earlier in this thread for extracting the digital audio from a movie. Last week I rented STID and it took 30 minutes to rip, 10 minutes to extract the audio, and 2 minutes 8 seconds to analyze the peak/avg output in Spectrum Lab for the entire soundtrack using maxmercy's settings. You can also extract and analyze portions of the movie in less than a minute. Once you have the extracted audio, you can view the waveform in Audacity, WaveShop, or other programs.


> Quote:
> It appears Nube doesn't understand that raw data stored on disc can cause integer overflow during the decoding process. While Dolby TrueHD is a lossless encoding process, that doesn't mean it's impossible for something to go wrong during decoding.


The software decoders for TrueHD and DTS-HD are licensed from Dolby and DTS. Why would they have a problem with this movie and not others? Why are those with hardware decoders (Bossobass) having the same issue?


----------



## kemiza

Like I said before some blurays just sound like crap. Like Gladiator for example. Compare the DTS dvd to the bluray. Somebody dropped the ball on that one for sure.


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10230#post_23733260
> 
> 
> I hate to tell everyone this but I just found a movie that is better than all the 5 Star movies with BASS.
> 
> 
> We have a new winner with a new world record of 6 Stars for BASS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this movie for my little girl and I was shocked at the low BASS from this movie. I was very surprise that a movie for kids can sound so good!
> 
> 
> Watch this movie at reference volume and you are in for a surprise. Even if you don't have kids, give it a rental.


Thanks for the headsup on this, I'll pick a copy up for super-cheap off Amazon marketplace










I believe it's called Nanny McPhee and the Big Bang in the UK, just to confuse things...


----------



## MKtheater

I have a question, if the movie is clipped and sounds harsh because of it then is that clipping from the upper bandwidth? Bass clipping would be harsh? I find movies to sound harsh from vocals or highs. Since I have upgraded to mains that can play stupid loud and have found movies like TDKR and Super 8 much easier to watch at reference. They are very loud but somewhat tolerable. I hear the clipping in Tron and Immortals as well but is that in the bass region or speakers range when crossing over at 80hz?


----------



## desertdome

I mentioned previously that I had extracted both the TrueHD and AC3 tracks for STID. It appears the AC3 track (bottom) has less clipping.


Here is is at the 6:01.1 mark:


----------



## MKtheater

Are those frequencies on top? If so how can you hear the clipping at 21 hz? I am glad professionals pay attention to the detail. I have a question, the Super 8 levels look to low to see if there was clipping or not but all the harsh sounds were higher in level and if so why does that matter for movies with bass? Again, I am disappointed to have clipping but we want to know about the bass and since it is filtered that makes it bad for me rather than the clipping. Clipping tells me the overall level will be high so we have to turn it down to sound good but if it was full bandwidth I could have just bumped the LFE up to accommodate a low level of bass. Nothing we can do with a filtered track.


----------



## desertdome




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10300_100#post_23741358
> 
> 
> Are those frequencies on top?


That is the time stamp. The extracted audio clip was from 5:40-6:10. I'm zoomed in on the section starting at 21.1 seconds. However, this is the LFE track. The center channel levels are the same between the AC3 and TrueHD so perhaps the TrueHD decoder is causing a problem on the LFE track. I'm checking with Hendrik (nevcariel), the author of LAV Filters which is used for decoding.


----------



## MKtheater

What about my other questions? If we have clipping at the bass frequencies will that cause harsh sounds? If I can hear harsh sounds it is usually not from my subs. If I turn off the speakers then you can hear bad noises from the subs but I think any incomplete audio sounds bad.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10320_40#post_23741236
> 
> 
> I have a question, if the movie is clipped and sounds harsh because of it then is that clipping from the upper bandwidth? Bass clipping would be harsh? I find movies to sound harsh from vocals or highs. Since I have upgraded to mains that can play stupid loud and have found movies like TDKR and Super 8 much easier to watch at reference. They are very loud but somewhat tolerable. I hear the clipping in Tron and Immortals as well but is that in the bass region or speakers range when crossing over at 80hz?



Hey Mktheater I wondered the same thing if some are experiencing an upper bandwidth problem and as I noted in my original post after viewing the movie as i found it tolerable as well. it does bring up some discoveries noted by some that bitstreaming on some setups exhibit the audible clipping while when the switched to the Lpcm in the player it went away! more than 5 of us with the Marantz 8801/7701 via bitstream or Lpcm had no such problems! I will all note as I did in my original post that raising the sub does indeed balance the low end with the upper end of the mix by as much as 4.5db from my calibrated level. I must admit when went to reference it was a yes tolerable but very scary experience







that I must admit I kinda liked more than just a little bit no hash as it was all intact just terrifying










One thing I fully expect is this is a Theatrical mix and not a Nearfield which at home would indeed be extremely loud and headroom a must to pull it off


----------



## desertdome




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10300_100#post_23741466
> 
> 
> What about my other questions? If we have clipping at the bass frequencies will that cause harsh sounds? If I can hear harsh sounds it is usually not from my subs. If I turn off the speakers then you can hear bad noises from the subs but I think any incomplete audio sounds bad.


Only if you have the the fidelity provided by an infinite baffle subwoofer system.







No, the clipping in the bass isn't as noticeable. Flight of the Phoenix has clipping in the crash scene. STID has clipping in the L, C, R, and LFE channels. The surrounds looked okay in the clips I checked. Your other speakers may sound harsh on STID.


Nevcairiel gets his copy of Star Trek Into Darkness tomorrow and may be able to check it out.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10320#post_23741466
> 
> 
> What about my other questions? If we have clipping at the bass frequencies will that cause harsh sounds? If I can hear harsh sounds it is usually not from my subs. If I turn off the speakers then you can hear bad noises from the subs but I think any incomplete audio sounds bad.



You can go to this page and watch the guy's video. It's an excellent source for understanding clean vs digital clipping, soft analog clipping and limiting.

http://productionadvice.co.uk/clipping/ 


From the page:


> Quote:
> *The short version*
> 
> 
> Hard digital clipping gives the highest apparent loudness, but also the most distortion and the biggest loss of low bass.
> 
> 
> Soft “analogue” clipping gives smoother, more “musical” sounding distortion, and retains more “punch” or thump. It’s still distorted, though.
> 
> 
> Limiting usually gives the cleanest, least distorted results, but also reduces the apparent loudness the most, with the biggest loss of “punch”.
> 
> 
> So, as always – you can’t have your cake and eat it ! The harder you push any kind of clipping or limiting, the more compromise there inevitably is – either in terms of added distortion or loss of “punch”.
> 
> 
> Clever processors like the Slate FG-X do their best to trade the two factors off against each other, but at the end of the day it’s up to you to choose the perfect balance for your own music.
> 
> 
> 
> PS:
> 
> One more comment – “hard” digital clipping is the only one of the processes listed here that is entirely “un-natural”, meaning there’s no equivalent in analogue gear.



If you play his video on a high fidelity system and you can't hear the differences, then you're most likely one of the guys who says STID sounds good.










EDIT: Keep in mind that in the vid he isn't bumping the level of the clipped and limited versions. The key for this discussion is that clipping and filtering the low end allows you to push the overall level UP! And, when you do that, obviously the distortion caused by clipping is elevated as well.


I prefer the clean version, hands down, no contest. It's immediately apparent. I would much rather the mix be clean and let ME bump the level (with no distortion) if I choose to.


----------



## Okv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10320#post_23741466
> 
> 
> What about my other questions? If we have clipping at the bass frequencies will that cause harsh sounds? If I can hear harsh sounds it is usually not from my subs. If I turn off the speakers then you can hear bad noises from the subs but I think any incomplete audio sounds bad.



No, clipping on LFE should not be possible to hear at all, since the signal will be filtered above your subwoofer systems crossover frequency.

It can sound a little bit different, more hard (?), but one will most likely believe that this is how it is supposed to be.

It will of course also sound more compressed if the severe clipping is sustained over a long enough time period.


Clipping makes a square wave out of the original more sine-like wave, this square wave can be seen as a set of sine waves, where the the fundamental is, say 40Hz, and then there will be odd-order harmonics, the first one at 3x40=120Hz, and the next ones will be attenuated by the filtering, depending on how the signal processing is set up.


By clipping the lfe extensively, it is possible to actually get more than 0dB level out of it, since the 1. fundamental in a square wave is higher in rms amplitude than a sine wave with the same maximum peak level.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10320_40#post_23741603
> 
> 
> You can go to this page and watch the guy's video. It's an excellent source for understanding clean vs digital clipping, soft analog clipping and limiting.
> 
> http://productionadvice.co.uk/clipping/
> 
> 
> From the page:
> 
> If you play his video on a high fidelity system and you can't hear the differences, then you're most likely one of the guys who says STID sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Keep in mind that in the vid he isn't bumping the level of the clipped and limited versions. The key for this discussion is that clipping and filtering the low end allows you to push the overall level UP! And, when you do that, obviously the distortion caused by clipping is elevated as well.
> 
> 
> I prefer the clean version, hands down, no contest. It's immediately apparent. I would much rather the mix be clean and let ME bump the level (with no distortion) if I choose to.



Only if it where that easy







you assume every system out there is exhibiting the distortion! I'm all to familiar with the various forms of clipping( especially digital) and over the years since the inception of the digital formats, I have heard it on a good percent of movies including a lot of recent one's ,STID is no exception but is grossly being blown out of proportion as if it where something new. I think further investigation is warranted into the matter and perhaps the horses mouth ( Mixers) would be able to help out here as well .


----------



## MKtheater

Oh I hear clipping in my system from recordings just wondering at what frequencies are audible. I will check the video.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertdome*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10320#post_23741410
> 
> 
> That is the time stamp. The extracted audio clip was from 5:40-6:10. I'm zoomed in on the section starting at 21.1 seconds. However, this is the LFE track. The center channel levels are the same between the AC3 and TrueHD so perhaps the TrueHD decoder is causing a problem on the LFE track. I'm checking with Hendrik (nevcariel), the author of LAV Filters which is used for decoding.



I'd be interested to see what you find. But for now, place a 120Hz 24dB/octave lowpass filter on the clipped TrueHD material, and it will look more like the AC3 LFE. The problem is not as much in the LFE, as it is in the main/center channels, where it is more audible. It is that, and the ULF filtering that is a disappointment.


In Immortals, some 10Hz portions were clipped in the LFE, giving 30, 50, 70Hz harmonics which were audible and dissonant. It may have been on purpose on that film.


JSS


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10320#post_23741653
> 
> 
> Only if it where that easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you assume every system out there is exhibiting the distortion! I'm all to familiar with the various forms of clipping( especially digital) and over the years since the inception of the digital formats, I have heard it on a good percent of movies including a lot of recent one's ,STID is no exception but is grossly being blown out of proportion as if it where something new. I think further investigation is warranted into the matter and perhaps the horses mouth ( Mixers) would be able to help out here as well .



Baloney.


Define "a good portion of movies".


Filtered low end, digital clipping and bumped overall level, especially in a 200 million dollar budget summer blockbuster, is being pointed out as something very disappointing and furthering the trend in soundtracks toward loudness wars... a bad thing. Nothing grossly added or blown out of proportion. Crap is crap.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10320#post_23741749
> 
> 
> Oh I hear clipping in my system from recordings just wondering at what frequencies are audible. I will check the video.



Def watch the vid.


When low end is digitally clipped, the description is "loss of punch" and "loss of low end" because clipped low freqs and filtering subtracts a lot of power from the presentation. It's not distortion as you're used to describing a scratchy high end, but it's still distortion and just as noticeable, if not more so.


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10320#post_23740992
> 
> 
> Thanks for the headsup on this, I'll pick a copy up for super-cheap off Amazon marketplace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's called Nanny McPhee and the Big Bang in the UK, just to confuse things...



It looks like me and you are at a different world in this thread now. LOL!


The *DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1* sound track is very whimsical and fun to listen to.


Be prepared for Nanny's walking stick making contact with the floor because I was not.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10320_40#post_23742008
> 
> 
> Baloney.
> 
> 
> Define "a good portion of movies".
> 
> 
> Filtered low end, digital clipping and bumped overall level, especially in a 200 million dollar budget summer blockbuster, is being pointed out as something very disappointing and furthering the trend in soundtracks toward loudness wars... a bad thing. Nothing grossly added or blown out of proportion. Crap is crap.



A trend? how so? Oblivion/ Prometheus/ Oz represent some of the best soundtracks to date in terms of a whole and for me shows a vast improvement extracting fidelity from sound effects while keeping musical scores intact. I've never expected all to be the same from studio to studio, as they all have a flaw one way or another. If the mixers/director decide the best way to interpret there intention has a little level bump involved, then Oh well !hopefully when they mix it for the near field, the one's who pay attention will catch it but if they decide what was on the theatrical mix better gets there idea across then guess what! Oh well again. I cringe at the sight of teal in movies as well , but Oh well again it is what it is. And if you haven't heard the digital or other sorts of clipping in (maybe ok not the vast majority of movies ) then I can see why this is a big deal for some


----------



## MKtheater

I listened to the first test of hard clipping and all I can hear is that with the clipping portion the drum portion has a sharper edge to the end of the beat. BTW, I heard his on my iPhone.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertdome*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10320#post_23741563
> 
> 
> Only if you have the the fidelity provided by an infinite baffle subwoofer system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the clipping in the bass isn't as noticeable. Flight of the Phoenix has clipping in the crash scene. STID has clipping in the L, C, R, and LFE channels. The surrounds looked okay in the clips I checked. Your other speakers may sound harsh on STID.
> 
> 
> Nevcairiel gets his copy of Star Trek Into Darkness tomorrow and may be able to check it out.



"May sound harsh" must be the understatement of the year.

The LCR mix has clipping that makes that sound track the worst ive heard. Ever. I have not heard a single sound track that is worse than STID. Ever.

The clipping makes it incredibly fatiguing and made me want to dive for the remote control.


Worst. Mix. Ever.


Didnt finish the movie, and probably never will. And the movie itself and the PQ was really good!


The Bluray should be recalled and replaced with a version that isnt obviously defective.


How the hell are people listening to this anywhere close to reference....


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10320#post_23742066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10320_40#post_23742008
> 
> 
> Baloney.
> 
> 
> Define "a good portion of movies".
> 
> 
> Filtered low end, digital clipping and bumped overall level, especially in a 200 million dollar budget summer blockbuster, is being pointed out as something very disappointing and furthering the trend in soundtracks toward loudness wars... a bad thing. Nothing grossly added or blown out of proportion. Crap is crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A trend? how so? Oblivion/ Prometheus/ Oz represent some of the best soundtracks to date in terms of a whole and for me shows a vast improvement extracting fidelity from sound effects while keeping musical scores intact. I've never expected all to be the same from studio to studio, as they all have a flaw one way or another. If the mixers/director decide the best way to interpret there intention has a little level bump involved, then Oh well !hopefully when they mix it for the near field, the one's who pay attention will catch it but if they decide what was on the theatrical mix better gets there idea across then guess what! Oh well again. I cringe at the sight of teal in movies as well , but Oh well again it is what it is. And if you haven't heard the digital or other sorts of clipping in (maybe ok not the vast majority of movies ) then I can see why this is a big deal for some
Click to expand...

You seem to keep repeating this line about the 'theatrical mix' when the simple truth is, there have been MANY BDs released without nearfield mixes (i.e. the theatrical mix) that don't sound like overblown crap.


In fact, I saw a far higher number of viewers complaining about the audio for STID when they watched it in theaters than just about any other movie in recent history.


It's a pity, because I found the movie quite entertaining otherwise.



Max


----------



## thrang

There is something going on with decoding of the STID track that is processor/chip related.


I am heard hard clipping (popping/snapping sounds) during the USS Vengenace water crash, and the Super 8 train crash sequence (this is much worse) on my Mcintosh MX-151 processor when bitstreaming. However, decoding in the Oppo does not produce the audible clipping (though I still find the soundtrack overly loud, compressed, and fatiguing)


I can bitstream to my Denon 20.4, and there is no audible clipping (though again, still a crappy mix to me)


Yet other TrueHD 7.1 and 5.1 titles I own do not clip, and sound good and excellent overall - Transformers Dark of the Moon, Monsters Inc 3d, Brave 3d and a few others.


It seems that mixes on STID and Super 8, both of which apparently can approach maximum db levels "trip up" at least my processor, and perhaps others.


----------



## shpitz

Are those tracks clipped DTS or Dolby?


With a TrueHD track, the decoder normalizes the audio while it doesn't with a DTS track.


If the clipped tracks are clipped, could it be cause of the normalization? Maybe it's adding too much? I noticed that the receiver usually adds +4db to TrueHD tracks when bitstreaming.


----------



## thrang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10320#post_23744113
> 
> 
> Are those tracks clipped DTS or Dolby?
> 
> 
> With a TrueHD track, the decoder normalizes the audio while it doesn't with a DTS track.
> 
> 
> If the clipped tracks are clipped, could it be cause of the normalization? Maybe it's adding too much? I noticed that the receiver usually adds +4db to TrueHD tracks when bitstreaming.




Both are Dolby TrueHD 7.1, both JJ Abrahms, both Paramount.


----------



## MKtheater

The problem with clipped tracks is sound quality because lowering the volume still sounds clipped. Maybe more tolerable to the ears as it is not at reference anymore.


----------



## comfynumb

But all of us are not experiencing clipping of harshness, so there is more to this than meets the eye IMO.


----------



## shpitz

With which release of STID does this clipping occur? the US release? EU? CEE?


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10300_100#post_23744194
> 
> 
> But all of us are not experiencing clipping of harshness, so there is more to this than meets the eye IMO.



Many of us listen at or close to reference so a clipped track will sound very sharp or harsh so you have to turn it down. A very well recorded track on my system could be played at reference all day with zero fatigue.


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10300_100#post_23744278
> 
> 
> Many of us listen at or close to reference so a clipped track will sound very sharp or harsh so you have to turn it down. A very well recorded track on my system could be played at reference all day with zero fatigue.





I hear you and understand but the only reason I turned mine down was because it was a hot/ loud mix but mine did not clip or sound harsh at near reference levels, I just preferred not to damage my speakers. But no matter how loud I turned it up mine was clear as a bell. I agree with thrang and IMO this is processor/decoding dependent. I'll get this out of the way now, I'm NOT saying I have any superior equipment, quite the contrary as my setup is humble but revealing. I am saying it looks like a 50-50 split as far as problems go. Thanks.,


----------



## kemiza

Its the disc or your system.


----------



## thrang

Well, hopefully will be getting an 8801 tomorrow to loan for a few days - I know it won't hard clip, but I'd like to see if it sounds less fatiguing than what I'm hearing. I suspect that aspect is baked into the mix - the clipping is perhaps the McIntosh not dealing with the hot mix as elegantly (or perhaps it is more properly stringent!)


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thrang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10300_100#post_23744749
> 
> 
> Well, hopefully will be getting an 8801 tomorrow to loan for a few days - I know it won't hard clip, but I'd like to see if it sounds less fatiguing than what I'm hearing. I suspect that aspect is baked into the mix - the clipping is perhaps the McIntosh not dealing with the hot mix as elegantly (or perhaps it is more properly stringent!)





I looking forward to your results and I'm wondering if it's Audyssey smoothing things over. It's just that no one really said "well it's ok and it was slightly harsh or I heard very minimal clipping" They basically said it was reference or sounded like crap, so very little middle ground.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10320_40#post_23743229
> 
> 
> You seem to keep repeating this line about the 'theatrical mix' when the simple truth is, there have been MANY BDs released without nearfield mixes (i.e. the theatrical mix) that don't sound like overblown crap.
> 
> 
> In fact, I saw a far higher number of viewers complaining about the audio for STID when they watched it in theaters than just about any other movie in recent history.
> 
> 
> It's a pity, because I found the movie quite entertaining otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



Glad you pointed that out as I found the sound loud ( peaky) in the theater as well which is why I said Theater mix.


----------



## kemiza

The Iron Man 3 review is up. The bass has palpable authority.


----------



## thrang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10350#post_23744918
> 
> 
> I looking forward to your results and I'm wondering if it's Audyssey smoothing things over. It's just that no one really said "well it's ok and it was slightly harsh or I heard very minimal clipping" They basically said it was reference or sounded like crap, so very little middle ground.



I don't suspect room correction is at play - it does really sound like baked in hot and harsh. Didn't sound all that great on my Denon 20.4, but that's not a high end setup...


It's possible the decoder dsp is having an impact beyond the hard clipping, but why on a few disks only (Super 8 has much worse hard clipping)


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10320_40#post_23744923
> 
> 
> The Iron Man 3 review is up. The bass has palpable authority.



Good to hear! plus I just got WWZ in and will view this weekend with IM3 should be a fun weekend again!


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10300_100#post_23744951
> 
> 
> Good to hear! plus I just got WWZ in and will view this weekend with IM3 should be a fun weekend again!





I just picked up WWZ and I can't stand the hype one more day! Will be watching this tonight.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10350#post_23744923
> 
> 
> The Iron Man 3 review is up. The bass has palpable authority.



Meh. High passed around 30 Hz. Very much like Avengers.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10360_40#post_23745013
> 
> 
> Meh. High passed around 30 Hz. Very much like Avengers.



Here we go again!







this is why I'm holding my breath for "Pacific Rim"


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10360_40#post_23744971
> 
> 
> I just picked up WWZ and I can't stand the hype one more day! Will be watching this tonight.



Post up Comfy after the viewing! I hear there's a really cool part in the movie


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10350#post_23745049
> 
> 
> Here we go again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is why I'm holding my breath for "Pacific Rim"


No need to hold your breath for that, just watch Atlantic Rim now. It is amazing


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10350#post_23745074
> 
> 
> No need to hold your breath for that, just watch Atlantic Rim now. It is amazing



"ATLANTIC Rim?" Are you pulling our legs? Don't play with a man (or woman) and their bass!


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10350#post_23745107
> 
> 
> "ATLANTIC Rim?" Are you pulling our legs? Don't play with a man (or woman) and their bass!


LOL, I have not watched it, but this movie does exist and it is out there right now for you viewing displeasure. Here is the trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVpQmZmKNmo&noredirect=1


----------



## Cowboys

Very bad rating movie though
http://m.imdb.com/title/tt2740710/


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10300_100#post_23745061
> 
> 
> Post up Comfy after the viewing! I hear there's a really cool part in the movie





I will and looking forward to the "LFE" part. It could be the end of my sub tonight, it is on it's last leg, time to upgrade


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10350#post_23745122
> 
> 
> LOL, I have not watched it, but this movie does exist and it is out there right now for you viewing displeasure. Here is the trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVpQmZmKNmo&noredirect=1



Oh, I should have known. Just like Transmorphers. lol


----------



## nikerret

I'm watching World War Z (WWZ) on BD, right now. Rented it, but it doesn't say it's a rental version.


Very good and very deep bass, throughout.


I've made two notations of sweeping bass that goes lower than my Outlaw EX and Plus can reach.


Timestamp 01:05unknown seconds) Grenade explodes goes deep and slow.


Timestamp 01:07:18, Helicopter crash goes deep, not as lasting as the grenade, but enjoyable.


And a short, but decent 01:20:30 where and airplane crashes.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10350#post_23744971
> 
> 
> I just picked up WWZ and I can't stand the hype one more day! Will be watching this tonight.


I picked it up earlier today! I will be watching tonight aswell. I watched Star Trek Into Darkness last night and I loved it. I thought the movie was great. Not a bass winner, but the house was shaking a bit.


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10200_100#post_23739086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed that Pacific Rim will be similar to Hellboy 2.



Agreed


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikerret*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10300_100#post_23745189
> 
> 
> I'm watching World War Z (WWZ) on BD, right now. Rented it, but it doesn't say it's a rental version.
> 
> 
> Very good and very deep bass, throughout.
> 
> 
> I've made two notations of sweeping bass that goes lower than my Outlaw EX and Plus can reach.
> 
> 
> Timestamp 01:05unknown seconds) Grenade explodes goes deep and slow.
> 
> 
> Timestamp 01:07:18, Helicopter crash goes deep, not as lasting as the grenade, but enjoyable.
> 
> 
> And a short, but decent 01:20:30 where and airplane crashes.


 

Here is the heli crash
 



 

 

and if you haven't seen it, here are some others

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10000_100#post_23695220


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10300_100#post_23745265
> 
> 
> I picked it up earlier today! I will be watching tonight aswell. I watched Star Trek Into Darkness last night and I loved it. I thought the movie was great. Not a bass winner, but the house was shaking a bit.





Very cool. I'm about to pop in WWZ now and can't wait! Agreed on STID maybe not the lowest bass but I'm bass deprived compared to you guys anyway







but about to make a change for the better. Glad you enjoyed ST and it will be interesting to see where it goes from here


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10080#post_23710232
> 
> _*The Hurt Locker*_
> 
> 
> The detonation of a massive bomb, by cell phone, in chapter one (Time stamp 8:00).
> 
> I could feel my room being pressurized, as the shock wave rolled across the room and hit me in the chest.
> 
> 
> Anybody do a spectrum graph of this scene?



Hurt Locker - Chapter 1 - maybe some clipping?

It is a strong 3...


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10320_80#post_23743167
> 
> 
> "May sound harsh" must be the understatement of the year.
> 
> The LCR mix has clipping that makes that sound track the worst ive heard. Ever. I have not heard a single sound track that is worse than STID. Ever.
> 
> The clipping makes it incredibly fatiguing and made me want to dive for the remote control.
> 
> 
> Worst. Mix. Ever.
> 
> 
> Didnt finish the movie, and probably never will. And the movie itself and the PQ was really good!
> 
> 
> The Bluray should be recalled and replaced with a version that isnt obviously defective.
> 
> 
> How the hell are people listening to this anywhere close to reference....



I'm glad to see people on here finding the same thing. I brought this up in the ITD review forum and you would have thought I clubbed a baby seal. In fact, I see one of the Naysayers on here now.







I made it through the movie as I had a bunch of guests over, but my ears were crying at the end. I started at -12, dropped to -15 halfway through, and finally ended around -16. And even at this it was awful.


Compare this to Oblivion, where I actually pulled higher readings on my SPL meter, and was perfectly comfortable to listen to. No cringing anywhere throughout that track. Very disappointed in ITD soundtrack.


----------



## wth718

Is everyone experiencing the harshness in the soundtrack hearing the DTS-MA track? The rip I have has just the DTS and when I skimmed thru it again tonight, I didn't hear anything seriously offensive. And I was able to hear the crap that was that Super 8 Scene and the clipping in Immortals just fine.


----------



## phatfreeza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikerret*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10350#post_23745189
> 
> 
> I'm watching World War Z (WWZ) on BD, right now. Rented it, but it doesn't say it's a rental version.
> 
> 
> Very good and very deep bass, throughout.
> 
> 
> I've made two notations of sweeping bass that goes lower than my Outlaw EX and Plus can reach.
> 
> 
> Timestamp 01:05unknown seconds) Grenade explodes goes deep and slow.
> 
> 
> Timestamp 01:07:18, Helicopter crash goes deep, not as lasting as the grenade, but enjoyable.
> 
> 
> And a short, but decent 01:20:30 where and airplane crashes.



dude... that grenade explosion made me jump! the first half of the movie has some really great bass. I can't wait to see what you guys rate this. 5 stars from me







. This movie KILLS Star Trek ID in terms of bass output. dynamics were great as well! listened at reference and i think i need to buy this movie now (rented at redbox)


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10350#post_23745013
> 
> 
> Meh. High passed around 30 Hz. Very much like Avengers.


I am just curious. How do you know this for sure. Do you have any charts(seem to be the only way to tell know). I don't know where you live but a legit BR doesn't come out until Sept 24th in the U.S. I was just wondering how you knew this already.


----------



## comfynumb

A bit underwhelmed with WWZ as far as storyline goes. Some really good audio, with several great LFE scenes. Lower than my sub can go but still enjoyable. Great PQ.


----------



## thrang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10380#post_23747051
> 
> 
> I am just curious. How do you know this for sure. Do you have any charts(seem to be the only way to tell know). I don't know where you live but a legit BR doesn't come out until Sept 24th in the U.S. I was just wondering how you knew this already.



Didn't watch it yet, but it was released yesterday - my copy from amazon came in. Maybe your thinking of IM3?


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10380#post_23747051
> 
> 
> I am just curious. How do you know this for sure. Do you have any charts(seem to be the only way to tell know). I don't know where you live but a legit BR doesn't come out until Sept 24th in the U.S. I was just wondering how you knew this already.



Here are some other posters who also saw and commented on it after I did. This was from 3 weeks ago.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9810#post_23658263
> 
> 
> I quickly scanned through it with Speclab and it does seem filtered at around 15-20hz. A lot of the LFE is in the 30-40hz area but there is some content at 20hz.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9810#post_23656871
> 
> 
> Iron man 3
> 
> 
> Ok, lets start with the good things: Excellent audio track. Really really good.. Listening at reference was not a problem at all. Movie was pretty damn entertaining too.
> 
> Bass? Well, disappointed would sum it all up I think. It felt like a car where you constantly hit the rpm-limiter. I felt the bass on the way and then just "BAM" ,nothing. Not the deep powerful bass the LFE hinted at was on the way. So, that sucked. I ran the LFE 2db over my standard setting (of +4db) to make it seem a little better and that helped. Im guessing that the LFE is high passed somewhere around 20hz or so and that there´s some sort of level-limiter as well even though I wouldn´t necessarily complain about the level.
> 
> 
> So, Id sum it up as a weak 4star movie. But, then again, I thought (and still think) Avengers was a 4.5star movie so there you go.
> 
> Didnt watch a crappy blurayrip mkv but the EUR bluray with 7.1 audio.
> 
> 
> I checked my settings since it almost sounded like night mode was enabled. But, unfortunaltly it wasnt.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thrang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10380#post_23747212
> 
> 
> Didn't watch it yet, but it was released yesterday - my copy from amazon came in. Maybe your thinking of IM3?


That's the movie and the quote I am asking about references that movie and that post. Post 10363. If it was released yesterday then I apologize. The date I had written down said it was being released next week.


----------



## MIkeDuke

OK. This is by no means meant to be a definitive list, and I am sure there are other movies out there that clip or filter, but I find it interesting that the following:

Iron Man 3

The Avengers

super 8

Star Trek ITD

Thor

G.I Joe Retaliation.

had issues with either being clipped, filtered, or both AND were all at least partly Paramount produced films. Another film that clipped was The Immortals but that was done by a different production company. Does that mean that all Paramount films are filtered. No. But all of those films are post 2009 films which is the year the first Star Trek film came out. I just think that is interesting that's all. Again, it's not an all kind of thing, but a lot of the movies people have issues with say they were mixed with Datastat for the audio. Again, most but not all


----------



## Toe

Don't forget The Hobbit which is the biggest LFE disappointment yet IMO!


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10380#post_23747565
> 
> 
> Don't forget The Hobbit which is the biggest LFE disappointment yet IMO!


Different studio, but it used a Datastat processor. I am not trying to lay the blame at anybodies feet. I am just trying to see if there was ANY kind of pattern in the films that were all labeled as disappointing films. But I guess I just shot my own theory out of the water because Oblivion was also mixed with a Datasat processor. So I don't know







.


----------



## thrang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10380#post_23747565
> 
> 
> Don't forget The Hobbit which is the biggest LFE disappointment yet IMO!



After the LOTR trilogy I've had my fill of hairy homunculus's....


----------



## Reefdvr27

Did anyone else notice how loud the surround speakers were in WWZ? I wanna say that WWZ was one of the first movies that I ever heard the surrounds almost as loud as the mains at times







I feel asleep half way thourgh as usual, gotta pick it up today.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10380#post_23747565
> 
> 
> Don't forget The Hobbit which is the biggest LFE disappointment yet IMO!


No, that would be Avengers!


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10380#post_23748048
> 
> 
> No, that would be Avengers!


But you are not the keeper of his opinions, you cannot so boldly tell him NO, and correct his opinion. tsk tsk tsk. when will people learn


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10380#post_23748048
> 
> 
> No, that would be Avengers!



Oh, not to defend Avengers, cuz it could have been so much better, but Hobbit was TERRIBLE! You would miss nothing if you turned off the subs and let your speakers run full range.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10380#post_23748048
> 
> 
> No, that would be Avengers!



Avengers is a 5 star bass film compared to The Hobbit! Both are very much lacking in the extension department, but I personally found The Hobbit considerably more disappointing for LFE in general.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10380#post_23748142
> 
> 
> Oh, not to defend Avengers, cuz it could have been so much better, but Hobbit was TERRIBLE! You would miss nothing if you turned off the subs and let your speakers run full range.



Exactly, and I am not trying to defend Avengers either, but there was at least good reason to leave your subs on for that film even if it was 30hz and above.........The Hobbit puts subs to sleep!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10380#post_23747283
> 
> 
> 
> That's the movie and the quote I am asking about references that movie and that post. Post 10363. If it was released yesterday then I apologize. The date I had written down said it was being released next week.


 

IM3 was released last month on the other side of our planet. Some ppl I know bought the Steelbook from across the pond and have already gotten their copy.


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10300_100#post_23748038
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice how loud the surround speakers were in WWZ? I wanna say that WWZ was one of the first movies that I ever heard the surrounds almost as loud as the mains at times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel asleep half way thourgh as usual, gotta pick it up today.





It's something how we all hear things different







I thought the surround was weak. STID had a pretty wicked surround mix.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10380#post_23748207
> 
> 
> IM3 was released last month on the other side of our planet. Some ppl I know bought the Steelbook from across the pond and have already gotten their copy.


Got you. I sometimes forget that theatrical releases AND home video releases are different dates for different regions. Sorry







.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10360_40#post_23748167
> 
> 
> Exactly, and I am not trying to defend Avengers either, but there was at least good reason to leave your subs on for that film even if it was 30hz and above.........The Hobbit puts subs to sleep!



LOL! So who's gonna check the EE of the "Hobbit" to see if the sleeper has awakened


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10380#post_23748259
> 
> 
> It's something how we all hear things different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the surround was weak. STID had a pretty wicked surround mix.


One thing is that everybody has a different avr's, speakers, subs and amps etc... I am pretty positive that has allot do with most of the opinions on these movies.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I plan on watching this (STID) tonight for the first time at home. I did see it in he theater. I will be interested into hearing what it sounds like on my system that just had a 80.3 installed and was fully calibrated this past weekend.


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10300_100#post_23748456
> 
> 
> One thing is that everybody has a different avr's, speakers, subs and amps etc... I am pretty positive that has allot do with most of the opinions on these movies.





Agreed.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10380#post_23748378
> 
> 
> LOL! So who's gonna check the EE of the "Hobbit" to see if the sleeper has awakened



Not me. That movie is bloated to hell as it is.







I have zero interest in the EE as far as a purchase even if they did fix the low end. I am curious to see if the EE is any different in this area though which is doubtful I would think, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## gtpsuper24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10380#post_23748038
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice how loud the surround speakers were in WWZ? I wanna say that WWZ was one of the first movies that I ever heard the surrounds almost as loud as the mains at times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel asleep half way thourgh as usual, gotta pick it up today.



Yes, I thought the surround activity was fairly intense at times. The bass is what really surprised me the most though. A few scenes had some very intense bass, mostly the grenade scene in Jerusalem.


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtpsuper24*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10380#post_23749543
> 
> 
> Yes, I thought the surround activity was fairly intense at times. The bass is what really surprised me the most though. A few scenes had some very intense bass, mostly the grenade scene in Jerusalem.



Not only did this movie stink, it also was one of the all around worst sound tracks I have ever experienced on my system! What LFE? The only thing good about it was the width of the sound stage. horrible! It sounded like the the whole track was compressed. Not allot of volume either, very anemic.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10380#post_23749780
> 
> 
> Not only did this movie stink, it also was one of the all around worst sound tracks I have ever experienced on my system! What LFE? The only thing good about it was the width of the sound stage. horrible! It sounded like the the whole track was compressed. Not allot of volume either, very anemic.



You have to turn your AVR on...........


----------



## peterfram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10300_100#post_23745158
> 
> 
> Very bad rating movie though
> http://m.imdb.com/title/tt2740710/



LOL. Except for the very obvious but few exceptions, this thread pretty much lists the worst movies of the past 20 years. When I first read the rankings I somewhat consistently correlated that movies with better bass ratings equate to worse actual movie ratings. The worst movies seem to compensate by adding nice base tracks to get the young crowd to bite. So this is no thread to refer to if you want to find a good movie that you will actually watch and enjoy! This is a youthful boomy base test content ranking thread.


----------



## edlittle

TiH? WotW? FotP? HttyD? LotR? Looper? Cloverfield?


----------



## MKtheater

If you don't like it don't post in it. A few of the movies listed won best picture LOL!


----------



## comfynumb

Really, for me and I'm assuming others half the experience is the audio, and if it's good I can get past a so so plot.


----------



## peterfram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlittle*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10400_100#post_23750081
> 
> 
> TiH? WotW? FotP? HttyD? LotR? Looper? Cloverfield?


.

In my first sentence I did acknowledge there a few exceptions in this list that are generally reviewed and rated as good movies by the world population on IMDB and Rotten Tomatoes etc. Surprisingly I find those ratings consistently hold true to my own opinion. Bad movies are just bad movies and most people come to general agreement on that.


BTW, WOTW is not generally accepted as a great movie, 6.5 rating on IMDB. Neither is FOTP, Farce of the Penguins? is only rated four stars.










I do like the list and this thread since I do own some of these Blu Rays and it is a good reference for testing new sub settings and watching for the rare new movie for which I might want to get the Blu Ray for instead of watching with compressed audio on Vudu video on demand. In my post I was replying to a reference to an extremely low IMDB movie rating for one of the movies discussed here. I am implying the thread rates bass in movies, that list is obviously not about finding "good" movies.


Perhaps my disdain and sense of humor around bad movies comes across the wrong way.


----------



## edlittle

I see what you mean. Atlantic Rim is just a straight to DVD rip off of Pacific Rim which we are all hoping won't get a HPF.


----------



## cuzed2

Yes; your sense of humor does color your opinion of good -vs- bad movies.


That said; a thread titled "Bass in Movies" does not suggest great acting or deep plots.


And before trashing "FOTP", I must suggest that you view the original with Jimmy Stewart and Ernest Borgnine.


----------



## MKtheater

This is why I hate typing. If you were talking about that link then yes.


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10410#post_23750193
> 
> 
> This is why I hate typing. If you were talking about that link then yes.



Yep I was responding to the earlier post


----------



## eNoize

Anyone check out 'Lords of Salem' yet? It's typical Rob Zombie flick with lots of interesting visuals but some decent suspense. Bass wise, however, pretty impressive. Was not expecting this sort of activity at all.


This is somewhere between the 00:58:30 - 01:00:00 mark


----------



## Flageborg

We Were Soldiers - Chapter 9


A little difference between DVD and BD...


----------



## Shan87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phatfreeza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10350#post_23746596
> 
> 
> dude... that grenade explosion made me jump! the first half of the movie has some really great bass. I can't wait to see what you guys rate this. 5 stars from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This movie KILLS Star Trek ID in terms of bass output. dynamics were great as well! listened at reference and i think i need to buy this movie now (rented at redbox)



Enjoyed World War Z as well... bass was well executed and not just a boom fest.


----------



## BigSlade

I enjoyed World War Z, the grenade and helicopter crash were awesome.


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigSlade*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10400_100#post_23751440
> 
> 
> I enjoyed World War Z, the grenade and helicopter crash were awesome.





But not as good as the Vengeance crashing in STID IMO


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigSlade*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10410#post_23751440
> 
> 
> I enjoyed World War Z, the grenade and helicopter crash were awesome.



That grenade scene made me sit up straight and say .... we'll I can't say here what I said last night, but holy crap!


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10380#post_23749780
> 
> 
> Not only did this movie stink, it also was one of the all around worst sound tracks I have ever experienced on my system! What LFE? The only thing good about it was the width of the sound stage. horrible! It sounded like the the whole track was compressed. Not allot of volume either, very anemic.


I am glad you said it because I have no idea what people are talking about? I heard no bass! The movie also stunk. This movie was a complete let down A to Z. STID was light years better (No pun intended)







WWZ is the next Blair witch project.


----------



## MKtheater

I liked the Hobbit but there bass was gone!


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:





> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10400_100#post_23749780
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did this movie stink, it also was one of the all around worst sound tracks I have ever experienced on my system! *What LFE?* The only thing good about it was the width of the sound stage. horrible! It sounded like the the whole track was compressed. Not allot of volume either, very anemic.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10400_100#post_23752312
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you said it because I have no idea what people are talking about?* I heard no bass!* The movie also stunk. This movie was a complete let down A to Z. STID was light years better (No pun intended)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWZ is the next Blair witch project.


 


> You guys are crazy lol. There was plenty of 20-30hz content, not extremely loud but I could definitely feel/hear it.


----------



## MIkeDuke

So the consensus is that WWZ had really good bass, not filtered and not clipped right?


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10410#post_23752493



+1. Not a ton of bass, but definitely noticeable when it was used. IMO, of course.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10410#post_23752331
> 
> 
> I liked the Hobbit but there bass was gone!



+1


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10400_100#post_23752497
> 
> 
> So the consensus is that WWZ had really good bass, not filtered and not clipped right?





For me it was "ok" like Reefdvr27 I was underwhelmed. STID and WWZ seem to be really decoding and equipment dependent IMO. And unlike others, STID was reference for me. Honestly, WWZ was like driving a go cart after climbing out of a Maserati as far as I'm concerned


----------



## nikerret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10410#post_23752625
> 
> 
> For me it was "ok" like Reefdvr27 I was underwhelmed. STID and WWZ seem to be really decoding and equipment dependent IMO. And unlike others, STID was reference for me. Honestly, WWZ was like driving a go cart after climbing out of a Maserati as far as I'm concerned



Some of us have never had the issue of going from a Maserati to a go cart.


----------



## desertdome

I just received Warriors of the Rainbow: Seediq Bale. I haven't watched it yet, but here is a graph of the clip from 1:04:40-1:05:25 of Part 2.

 


Here is Peak vs Average of the entire Part 2:


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10410#post_23752253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigSlade*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10410#post_23751440
> 
> 
> I enjoyed World War Z, the grenade and helicopter crash were awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That grenade scene made me sit up straight and say .... we'll I can't say here what I said last night, but holy crap!
Click to expand...

Yeah, that grenade blast was great! They dropped the soundtrack levels so the bass sweep was the sole focus and the low end of the sweep... WOW. I think it might be my favorite bass sweep yet.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10410#post_23751769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigSlade*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10400_100#post_23751440
> 
> 
> I enjoyed World War Z, the grenade and helicopter crash were awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not as good as the Vengeance crashing in STID IMO
Click to expand...

Bah. The Vengeance crash had too much distortion and clipping. Did you ever check out bossobass Dave's link to various forms of clipping? (Some UK site). Great examples. Bossobass is right, if you can't clearly hear the differences in the examples in that video when it's played on your HT, you don't have the resolution to discern clipping/distortion. When playing that video on my HT, I also noticed that some settings other than a pure, Direct signal can mask the details of the clipping.


And to clarify, I do NOT hear the clipping and popping evident in Thrang's zip file (I think that's his username in the BD review thread?). He definitely has some additional problems there. Unfortunately, even without any decoding issues, the soundtrack in STID is harsh due to the clipping which I assume was done to make the soundtrack as loud as it is. STID and TDKR are evidence of a discomforting move towards the Loudness Wars in movie soundtracks and I find it as annoying as the just as stupid, if not more so, trend of unnecessary shaky cam use.


When 2 people having a quiet conversation are shaking all over the screen like the cameraman is tripping on acid, that's ridiculous. Just like the ridiculous bright blue lines right across the screen from lens flares with NO APPARENT LIGHT SOURCE in Super 8 because some dumbass director thinks shining a flashlight at the camera lens to create artifical lens flares is artistic.


At least in the Star Trek reboots, there were numerous light sources to cause the lens flares which is why they weren't as annoying/distracting (although I found it mildly amusing that JJ would have a spaceship's interior mockup built specifically with all these random light sources aimed to potentially blind any personnel actually trying to work in said environment, just so he could have his lens flares).



Max


----------



## desertdome

By the way, I prefer to view the spectrogram scrolling from right to left like other programs I've used. The frequencies are then arranged top to bottom from 160 Hz down to 0 Hz. I find it easier to read. You can also get a couple of minutes in width. In the Spectrum (1) options, just click "Vertical Frequency Axis" to switch.


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10400_100#post_23752859
> 
> 
> Yeah, that grenade blast was great! They dropped the soundtrack levels so the bass sweep was the sole focus and the low end of the sweep... WOW. I think it might be my favorite bass sweep yet.
> 
> Bah. The Vengeance crash had too much distortion and clipping. Did you ever check out bossobass Dave's link to various forms of clipping? (Some UK site). Great examples. Bossobass is right, if you can't clearly hear the differences in the examples in that video when it's played on your HT, you don't have the resolution to discern clipping/distortion. When playing that video on my HT, I also noticed that some settings other than a pure, Direct signal can mask the details of the clipping.
> 
> 
> And to clarify, I do NOT hear the clipping and popping evident in Thrang's zip file (I think that's his username in the BD review thread?). He definitely has some additional problems there. Unfortunately, even without any decoding issues, the soundtrack in STID is harsh due to the clipping which I assume was done to make the soundtrack as loud as it is. STID and TDKR are evidence of a discomforting move towards the Loudness Wars in movie soundtracks and I find it as annoying as the just as stupid, if not more so, trend of unnecessary shaky cam use.
> 
> 
> When 2 people having a quiet conversation are shaking all over the screen like the cameraman is tripping on acid, that's ridiculous. Just like the ridiculous bright blue lines right across the screen from lens flares with NO APPARENT LIGHT SOURCE in Super 8 because some dumbass director thinks shining a flashlight at the camera lens to create artifical lens flares is artistic.
> 
> 
> At least in the Star Trek reboots, there were numerous light sources to cause the lens flares which is why they weren't as annoying/distracting (although I found it mildly amusing that JJ would have a spaceship's interior mockup built specifically with all these random light sources aimed to potentially blind any personnel actually trying to work in said environment, just so he could have his lens flares).
> 
> 
> 
> Max





If you read closely you'd see the clipping was not there for all of us. Zero Vengeance clipping in my setup. I know it's happening to some and again it appears to be decoding and/or processing dependent. Just sayin, and I do appreciate the points you made


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10410#post_23752497
> 
> 
> So the consensus is that WWZ had really good bass, not filtered and not clipped right?


I would not even call it good. I bought this movie considering that it was hyped up pretty well, but that is what they do with bad movies. I will not even watch it again to see if I missed anything.


----------



## Toe

There was nothing demo worthy about the Vengeance crash IMO. Harshly mixed scene with lacking low end support, and it had nothing to do with processing IMO (Thrang has some sort of additional issue going on). Audio is very subjective for so many reasons, but this scene was far from demo worthy to my ears.


----------



## eNoize

I'm finding it very surprising that some are reporting lack of enthusiasm for the bass in WWZ










You really can't hear or feel any of this . . . (direct from BD, listening at -15)


00.06.51 - 00.06.53
 


00.11.30 - 00.11.40
 


00.53.50 - 00.53.59
 


and the awesome grenade explosion with a beautifully clean sweep that literally shook my house at 01.05.20 - 01.05..38


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10400_100#post_23753087
> 
> 
> I'm finding it very surprising that some are reporting lack of enthusiasm for the bass in WWZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really can't hear or feel any of this . . . (direct from BD, listening at -15)
> 
> 
> 00.06.51 - 00.06.53
> 
> 
> 
> 00.11.30 - 00.11.40
> 
> 
> 
> 00.53.50 - 00.53.59
> 
> 
> 
> and the awesome grenade explosion with a beautifully clean sweep that literally shook my house at 01.05.20 - 01.05..38





Hi, since I'm new to this thread and admittedly to the graphs you guys use, excuse my beginner questions. What program and or equipment are you using fir these graphs? And this is straight from the disc no post processing?


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10400_100#post_23748666
> 
> 
> Not me. That movie is bloated to hell as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have zero interest in the EE as far as a purchase even if they did fix the low end. I am curious to see if the EE is any different in this area though which is doubtful I would think, but stranger things have happened.



Can't put back what was never there.

















I saw this at a very good Cinetopia theater and no bass there either.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10410#post_23753153
> 
> 
> Can't put back what was never there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this at a very good Cinetopia theater and no bass there either.




Yeah. I'm not getting the hype for WWZ. Pretty average at best. I think some of ya'll are getting bored.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10410#post_23753029
> 
> 
> There was nothing demo worthy about the Vengeance crash IMO. Harshly mixed scene with lacking low end support, and it had nothing to do with processing IMO (Thrang has some sort of additional issue going on). Audio is very subjective for so many reasons, but this scene was far from demo worthy to my ears.



+1


Big crash visuals doesn't always equal with sound.










The Vengeance coming out from warp was MUCH better.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10410#post_23753187
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> Big crash visuals doesn't always equal with sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vengeance coming out from warp was MUCH better.




I could not agree more! That scene was much more impressive.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10410#post_23753153
> 
> 
> Can't put back what was never there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this at a very good Cinetopia theater and no bass there either.



My experience was similar seeing it at the local IMAX which at the time I chalked up to that particular theater which unfortunately was not the case.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10410#post_23752933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10400_100#post_23752859
> 
> 
> Yeah, that grenade blast was great! They dropped the soundtrack levels so the bass sweep was the sole focus and the low end of the sweep... WOW. I think it might be my favorite bass sweep yet.
> 
> Bah. The Vengeance crash had too much distortion and clipping. *Did you ever check out bossobass Dave's link to various forms of clipping? (Some UK site). Great examples. Bossobass is right, if you can't clearly hear the differences in the examples in that video when it's played on your HT, you don't have the resolution to discern clipping/distortion. When playing that video on my HT, I also noticed that some settings other than a pure, Direct signal can mask the details of the clipping.*
> 
> *And to clarify, I do NOT hear the clipping and popping evident in Thrang's zip file (I think that's his username in the BD review thread?*). He definitely has some additional problems there. Unfortunately, even without any decoding issues, the soundtrack in STID is harsh due to the clipping which I assume was done to make the soundtrack as loud as it is. STID and TDKR are evidence of a discomforting move towards the Loudness Wars in movie soundtracks and I find it as annoying as the just as stupid, if not more so, trend of unnecessary shaky cam use.
> 
> 
> When 2 people having a quiet conversation are shaking all over the screen like the cameraman is tripping on acid, that's ridiculous. Just like the ridiculous bright blue lines right across the screen from lens flares with NO APPARENT LIGHT SOURCE in Super 8 because some dumbass director thinks shining a flashlight at the camera lens to create artifical lens flares is artistic.
> 
> 
> At least in the Star Trek reboots, there were numerous light sources to cause the lens flares which is why they weren't as annoying/distracting (although I found it mildly amusing that JJ would have a spaceship's interior mockup built specifically with all these random light sources aimed to potentially blind any personnel actually trying to work in said environment, just so he could have his lens flares).
> 
> 
> 
> Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you read closely you'd see the clipping was not there for all of us. Zero Vengeance clipping in my setup. I know it's happening to some and again it appears to be decoding and/or processing dependent. Just sayin, and I do appreciate the points you made
Click to expand...

First, to reiterate, the popping in Thrang's setup is definitely NOT NORMAL and is some oddity of decoding or some other issue with HIS particular setup.


That said, you never clarified, did you ever check out the link in bossobass's post?
http://productionadvice.co.uk/clipping/ 


Check out the video in this link and play it back over your HT setup.


Clipping is bothersome to vastly different degrees to different people, based on equipment setups and personal tastes/tolerances (similar to how sensitive different people are to a DLP display's Rainbow Effect, vs Dirty Screen Effect or various motion artifacts etc. Some folks are more sensitive to it than others, some displays are more prone to it than others).


The clipping in the demo linked above is subtle to most people, but very obvious to those bothered by it. Some folks' setups might not even reproduce much of a discernible difference when playing that demo back, but in a sufficiently revealing setup, the difference is noticeable, and to folks bothered by clipping, hearing it is annoying (it makes the sound harsh and sort of ... fuzzy). The Vengeance crash in STID (as well as several other scenes) has obvious clipping with revealing setups (as do parts of Tron Legacy), and although the difference between clean and clipped/distorted might be subtle even on revealing setups, to folks bothered by it, its presence is annoying and disappointing especially when there are so many soundtracks that are well mixed and recorded that are dynamic but clean. In contrast to STID, Oblivion's soundtrack is miles better, as is WWZ's. The WWZ grenade sweep goes lower, cleaner than anything on STID.



Max


----------



## thrang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10410#post_23752933
> 
> 
> If you read closely you'd see the clipping was not there for all of us. Zero Vengeance clipping in my setup. I know it's happening to some and again it appears to be decoding and/or processing dependent. Just sayin, and I do appreciate the points you made





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10410#post_23753029
> 
> 
> There was nothing demo worthy about the Vengeance crash IMO. Harshly mixed scene with lacking low end support, and it had nothing to do with processing IMO (Thrang has some sort of additional issue going on). Audio is very subjective for so many reasons, but this scene was far from demo worthy to my ears.



Correct - I've tried to be very clear - even after borrowing an 8801, which did not exhibit the snapping/popping sound, I thought the STID soundtrack to be harsh and subpar, and the Vengeance crash in particular is a mess of strain and distortion. This was _worse_ on the 8801 than the 151...


----------



## edlittle

I just watched the Vengeance crash and my sub goes down to about 23 Hz at -10. I barely heard anything. World War Z on the other hand with the grenade sweep and the helicopter crash was beautiful.


----------



## jlpowell84

Stid, meh...


----------



## JChin

I just finished watching IM3. Had some LFE moments in Happy Follows Savin and House Attack scene but was little disappointed .. still enjoyed the movie though.


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10400_100#post_23753187
> 
> 
> Yeah. I'm not getting the hype for WWZ. Pretty average at best. I think some of ya'll are getting bored.



Hey Scott.


To be clear I was referencing the Hobbit. Very little bass at a good commercial theater and very little on BD.


Hoping to get to WWZ this weekend - at least to demo some of the bass scenes.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10400_40#post_23753187
> 
> 
> Yeah. I'm not getting the hype for WWZ. Pretty average at best. I think some of ya'll are getting bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> Big crash visuals doesn't always equal with sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vengeance coming out from warp was MUCH better.



+1 the warp scene as well when they where firing on the Enterprise and knocked it out of warp !


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thrang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440_40#post_23753447
> 
> 
> 
> Correct - I've tried to be very clear - even after borrowing an 8801, which did not exhibit the snapping/popping sound, I thought the STID soundtrack to be harsh and subpar, and the Vengeance crash in particular is a mess of strain and distortion. This was _worse_ on the 8801 than the 151...



I don 't find the 8801 strained or distorted on any source I've asked it to playback, revealing yes but far from distorted!


----------



## audiofan1

And for those using the "Oblivion" comparison. to date I can think of no movie that has a better dynamic range. period !


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440#post_23753967
> 
> 
> And for those using the "Oblivion" comparison. to date I can think of no movie that has a better dynamic range. period !



Not quite.


Oblivion (7.1 DTS-HD MA):

Level - 4 Stars (111.81dB)

Extension - 5 Stars (1Hz)
*Dynamics - 4 Stars (25.92dB)
*



Lots of heavy hitters (and some not quite heavy hitters) have better dynamics.


The Iceman (5.1 TrueHD)

Level - 4 Stars (110.5dB composite)

Extension - 5 Stars (9Hz)
*Dynamics - 5 Stars (33.01dB...insane!)*


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10410#post_23753087
> 
> 
> I'm finding it very surprising that some are reporting lack of enthusiasm for the bass in WWZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really can't hear or feel any of this . . . (direct from BD, listening at -15)
> 
> 
> and the awesome grenade explosion with a beautifully clean sweep that literally shook my house at 01.05.20 - 01.05..38



This is an eight-times grenade explosion - also with touchdown at 10 Hz.....












Have a look(feel) at 10Hz in this calibrated and awesome HomeTheater.






CloseUp Version







Normal Version


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440_40#post_23754003
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> 
> Oblivion (7.1 DTS-HD MA):
> 
> Level - 4 Stars (111.81dB)
> 
> Extension - 5 Stars (1Hz)
> *Dynamics - 4 Stars (25.92dB)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of heavy hitters (and some not quite heavy hitters) have better dynamics.
> 
> 
> The Iceman (5.1 TrueHD)
> 
> Level - 4 Stars (110.5dB composite)
> 
> Extension - 5 Stars (9Hz)
> *Dynamics - 5 Stars (33.01dB...insane!)*



The best in ULF no way ( if it did , it would be all icing) others have that title. Here where talking the "Gauntlet" fidelity, dynamics, coherence and a whole host of words to describe what we may use a little loosely these days ( including myself) " Reference" And even the bass from its lower registers to its upper has a level of complexity that most subs will stumble trying to keep up! So extension no not the last word but I will call the bass in Oblivion worth its Audiophile salt


----------



## thrang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440#post_23753964
> 
> 
> I don 't find the 8801 strained or distorted on any source I've asked it to playback, revealing yes but far from distorted!



Sorry, my experience was seriously otherwise - the audio is poo, as is Abrahms's Super 8...


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thrang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440_40#post_23754042
> 
> 
> Sorry, my experience was seriously otherwise - the audio is poo, as is Abrahms's Super 8...



Not the STID Track, your comment seemed to refer to 8801 as making the soundtrack sound worse than the 151 ( which you noted a processing error) while I'm sure its a lovely piece of gear, implying the 8801 as having a resolution short coming. Are we now down playing the 8801?


----------



## Transmaniacon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thrang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440#post_23754042
> 
> 
> Sorry, my experience was seriously otherwise - the audio is poo, as is Abrahms's Super 8...



What were your experiences with Super 8? I love this movie and the train crash scene is something I use to put a smile on people's faces.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440#post_23754179
> 
> 
> What were your experiences with Super 8? I love this movie and the train crash scene is something I use to put a smile on people's faces.



The devil is in the details... Or, in this case, in the playbacl level. At -20db this scene sounds pretty acceptable. Now, at 0db from reference its another animal. At that level I could probably use it to crack glass...


Have you played that scene at a calibrated reference level? If no, go ahead and try it and report back..


----------



## Transmaniacon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440#post_23754306
> 
> 
> The devil is in the details... Or, in this case, in the playbacl level. At -20db this scene sounds pretty acceptable. Now, at 0db from reference its another animal. At that level I could probably use it to crack glass...
> 
> 
> Have you played that scene at a calibrated reference level? If no, go ahead and try it and report back..



I was at -10dB from reference so that is probably why it sounds fine to me, having neighbors limits my volume...


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440#post_23754395
> 
> 
> I was at -10dB from reference so that is probably why it sounds fine to me, having neighbors limits my volume...



Even at -10db the harshness is there. Do a qucik test. Turn of the subs so you wont disturb the neighbors and try running that scene again. At 0 this time.


----------



## Transmaniacon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440#post_23754421
> 
> 
> Even at -10db the harshness is there. Do a qucik test. Turn of the subs so you wont disturb the neighbors and try running that scene again. At 0 this time.



I will give it a try this afternoon after work. Then I will watch Black Hawk Down to feel better


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440#post_23754421
> 
> 
> Even at -10db the harshness is there. Do a qucik test. Turn of the subs so you wont disturb the neighbors and try running that scene again. At 0 this time.


I found the sound for the Super 8 Train Wreck overhyped and definitely distorted(clipping). It was hard to listen to.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440#post_23754447
> 
> 
> I found the sound for the Super 8 Train Wreck overhyped and definitely distorted(clipping). It was hard to listen to.



I find these types of discussions fascinating.

At the moment, as of right now, im listening to Krumelur in my room. I have a decay (60db) of about 0.200seconds and Im listening at +6db on the receiver. Probably about 105-110db or so at LP. And it doesnt even sound loud. Not harshness, no shrill, nothing of the sorts.


Now, If I were to play Super-8 train wreck, or the crashscene from Star Trek Into Darkness at even -10db I would DIVE towards the remote to turn it down. Im very sensitive to screeshy high frequencies or distorsion and simply can not listen to it. And then I read people saying not only that they were able to STAND those soundtracks but that they didnt even find them harsh it just blows my mind...


Would love to know more about their listening room and equipement... And hearing curves


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10400_100#post_23754447
> 
> 
> I found the sound for the Super 8 Train Wreck overhyped and definitely distorted(clipping). It was hard to listen to.





This one I haven't watched yet, but it looks like the trend is that the SQ on the soundtracks of newer releases vary from processor to processor.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440#post_23754470
> 
> 
> This one I haven't watched yet, but it looks like the trend is that the SQ on the soundtracks of newer releases vary from processor to processor.



The conclusion you might be able to draw from that limited sample is that processors vary in how they handle clipped material.


----------



## MKtheater

I hope people don't confuse clipping and harshness with the inability of speakers to play reference.










I can play all those clipped movies at reference and they are louder and sharper than the good recorded ones. Same goes for TDKR which has scenes that are super sharp(bass too). I have not watched STID yet.


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10400_100#post_23754477
> 
> 
> The conclusion you might be able to draw from that limited sample is that processors vary in how they handle clipped material.





That's quite possible. I'm looking forward to watching these movies over again when I straighten out my subwoofer situation.


----------



## Transmaniacon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440#post_23754502
> 
> 
> I hope people don't confuse clipping and harshness with the inability of speakers to play reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can play all those clipped movies at reference and they are louder and sharper than the good recorded ones. Same goes for TDKR which has scenes that are super sharp(bass too). I have not watched STID yet.



Yeah thats something I wonder as well, I'd be interested to here your exeprience with STID.


----------



## Transmaniacon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440#post_23754468
> 
> 
> I find these types of discussions fascinating.
> 
> At the moment, as of right now, im listening to Krumelur in my room. I have a decay (60db) of about 0.200seconds and Im listening at +6db on the receiver. Probably about 105-110db or so at LP. And it doesnt even sound loud. Not harshness, no shrill, nothing of the sorts.
> 
> 
> Now, If I were to play Super-8 train wreck, or the crashscene from Star Trek Into Darkness at even -10db I would DIVE towards the remote to turn it down. Im very sensitive to screeshy high frequencies or distorsion and simply can not listen to it. And then I read people saying not only that they were able to STAND those soundtracks but that they didnt even find them harsh it just blows my mind...
> 
> 
> Would love to know more about their listening room and equipement... And hearing curves



For me watching Super 8 at -10, sure the crash scene is loud, but I wouldn't describe it as harsh. I may turn it down for my neighbors sake, but that's all. I do wonder if it has something to do with my EMPs, they are a little relaxed in the upper frequencies so it may negate some of the harshness effect?


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440#post_23753411
> 
> 
> First, to reiterate, the popping in Thrang's setup is definitely NOT NORMAL and is some oddity of decoding or some other issue with HIS particular setup.
> 
> 
> That said, you never clarified, did you ever check out the link in bossobass's post?
> http://productionadvice.co.uk/clipping/
> 
> 
> Check out the video in this link and play it back over your HT setup.
> 
> 
> Clipping is bothersome to vastly different degrees to different people, based on equipment setups and personal tastes/tolerances (similar to how sensitive different people are to a DLP display's Rainbow Effect, vs Dirty Screen Effect or various motion artifacts etc. Some folks are more sensitive to it than others, some displays are more prone to it than others).
> 
> 
> The clipping in the demo linked above is subtle to most people, but very obvious to those bothered by it. Some folks' setups might not even reproduce much of a discernible difference when playing that demo back, but in a sufficiently revealing setup, the difference is noticeable, and to folks bothered by clipping, hearing it is annoying (it makes the sound harsh and sort of ... fuzzy). The Vengeance crash in STID (as well as several other scenes) has obvious clipping with revealing setups (as do parts of Tron Legacy), and although the difference between clean and clipped/distorted might be subtle even on revealing setups, to folks bothered by it, its presence is annoying and disappointing especially when there are so many soundtracks that are well mixed and recorded that are dynamic but clean. In contrast to STID, Oblivion's soundtrack is miles better, as is WWZ's. The WWZ grenade sweep goes lower, cleaner than anything on STID.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



This is a very good post. ^


I just wanted to add that the reason I pulled that link from the many I have is that this guy emphasizes the lack of what he calls "punch" and loss of low end when clipping is employed as an artistic license tool. That's something everyone would hear immediately through any sort of hi-fi HT system.


Here are the problems:


His comparison doesn't have the clean version with content to 3 Hz vs the clipped one filtered at 40 Hz.


In more obvious cases, like most 2 channel music CDs, the severe compression from limiting or clipping have the same end result; severe distortion from a clean (dynamic) source. It's so obvious that no one who isn't deaf argues the fact. It's so prevalent in the CD format that ignorance has become bliss. When friends visit, I play some multi-channel SACD music discs and they inevitably run out to their car to bring me their fave CD to play. I pop it in and they wince and ask me why their CD doesn't sound good like the demo discs I just played for them.


The cited vid only shows the comparison of clean to relatively mild clipping in a 2 channel system. STID is what I would call severe clipping and we have 7 channels summed with the LFE channel being funneled into the subwoofer.


When watching any given movie, you don't have a clean version to switch back and forth with the finished version for comparison. I guarantee that if there was a scene of clean and unfiltered to compare with the filtered and clipped version, this whole discussion would have been much shorter.


The bottom line for me is that it's just another movie. I shrug and move on to the next one. The trend is tragic and it will continue because the arguers will buy the product and tell others to as well. Some of them will actually give this monkey spum disc a 100 rating for sound. It will end up just like music. I'll have the amazingly well done old recordings on whatever format they're faithfully transferred on to and I won't have any new ones because of the painfully piss poor quality. It's impossible not to see the trend as picture quality keeps improving and sound reproduction keeps getting worse. Next up is 4K picture resolution while the new super hi res flat screen will come "with built-in speakers".


"What filter? Whaddaya talkin' about?"


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440#post_23754477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440#post_23754470
> 
> 
> This one I haven't watched yet, but it looks like the trend is that the SQ on the soundtracks of newer releases vary from processor to processor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The conclusion you might be able to draw from that limited sample is that processors vary in how they handle clipped material.
Click to expand...



http://www.audioholics.com/audio-technologies/issues-with-0dbfs-levels-on-digital-audio-playback-systems 


http://www.audioholics.com/audio-technologies/0dbfs-blu-ray


----------



## boarder1995

I rarely chime in on these threads as I usually get all I need form just reading very well informed posters. But, I have a misinformation concern about playback and harshness relative to movie audio track quality that's been discusse here a bit recently. If you play back a movie at a low volume and it sounds good, but then turn it WAY up (to reference as we seem to say) and it sounds harsh - it's not the movie track thats bad, it's the playback equipment. The audio track percieved quality on a disc is not affected by playback level (volume knob level). If it sould like crap at lower levels, then yes, when you turn it up it'll sound bad still, just louder. Usually, when pushing a system to high levels, drivers are straining (mechanical limitations of a driver) and amps are straining (clipping harshness). Playing "reference level", which isn't necessarily "0" on a receiver/processor in your room, will put high loads on many pieces of equipment, which usually results in some form of distortion or harshness. Perhaps I mis-interpreted some posts - if that's the case, I appologize.


Oh, and I thoroughly enjoyed Oblivion - especially the visual aspects. And I was entertained by STID too, but I'm a Trekie.


Carry on.


----------



## thrang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440#post_23754049
> 
> 
> Not the STID Track, your comment seemed to refer to 8801 as making the soundtrack sound worse than the 151 ( which you noted a processing error) while I'm sure its a lovely piece of gear, implying the 8801 as having a resolution short coming. Are we now down playing the 8801?




No,I owned the 8801 for a time, and feel its one of the best processors out there in that segment.


I always felt the STID Soundtrack was hard and fatiguing, even on my 151, and putting aside the snapping issue I have. Because of this, I thought perhaps the 151 wasn't decoding the entire TrueHD soundtrack correctly, given some of the other reference ratings it was receiving here and other threads. So I borrowed an 8801 from my dealer, calibrated, and listened again.


So no snapping/popping, but the soundtrack continued to sounded fatiguing and and harsh, perhaps a bit more so.


The distortion in the Vengeance crash is really quite obvious, and my ears don't lie - i literally have ear discomfort listening to this track in several chapters, even several db lower than near reference. This is a sure sign of distortion.


Ralph, great that you are contacting Paramount...I've already had an email discourse with them, and the more that ask them to look into the soundtrack the more likely there will be some action, either confirming "that's the way it is" or a recall.


Regards all...


----------



## desertdome




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10400_100#post_23754601
> 
> http://www.audioholics.com/audio-technologies/issues-with-0dbfs-levels-on-digital-audio-playback-systems
> 
> http://www.audioholics.com/audio-technologies/0dbfs-blu-ray



The intersample peaks on STID are at +2.7 L, +3.5 dB C, +1.7 R, -0.1 LFE, 0.0 RL, +0.1RR, +0.2 SL, and +0.0 SR.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thrang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440_40#post_23754724
> 
> 
> No,I owned the 8801 for a time, and feel its one of the best processors out there in that segment.
> 
> 
> I always felt the STID Soundtrack was hard and fatiguing, even on my 151, and putting aside the snapping issue I have. Because of this, I thought perhaps the 151 wasn't decoding the entire TrueHD soundtrack correctly, given some of the other reference ratings it was receiving here and other threads. So I borrowed an 8801 from my dealer, calibrated, and listened again.
> 
> 
> So no snapping/popping, but the soundtrack continued to sounded fatiguing and and harsh, perhaps a bit more so.
> 
> 
> The distortion in the Vengeance crash is really quite obvious, and my ears don't lie - i literally have ear discomfort listening to this track in several chapters, even several db lower than near reference. This is a sure sign of distortion.
> 
> 
> Ralph, great that you are contacting Paramount...I've already had an email discourse with them, and the more that ask them to look into the soundtrack the more likely there will be some action, either confirming "that's the way it is" or a recall.
> 
> 
> Regards all...



Thanks for the clarification Thrang







In the end if we just remove the *reference term* away from STID, I think we still have the same problem a soundtrack that will be hit or miss with some! I feel I must point out that if I had to pick between the Three soundtracks to come to mind that fit this category ( and by that I mean loud , compressed or clipped , choose your own poison here!) and had to choose one to live with it would be out of "Super 8" "TDKR" and "STID" it would be the latter as I consider the other two to sound so compressed and clipped it sounds muffled and the sounds run together with a lack of separation and clarity , this would be the distortion that bothers me more when the midrange suffers







well that and a filtered sound track







This is where I would choose STID because I can use a feature like Cinema EQ( which I tried but found it unnecessary) or just turn down the volume to get better sound from the track!


So is STID on par with the "Oblivion" "Oz" and a few others that out there perhaps not, but I will still stand by my assessment that in my room and my setup I just refer to it as a blistering make you notice me Soundtrack!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10470#post_23754815
> 
> 
> but I will still stand by my assessment that in my room and my setup I just refer to it as a blistering make you notice me Soundtrack!





The funny thing about this statement is it works no matter which side of the issue you fall on. No matter if you loved or hated this audio track or something between the two extremes, I feel confident that anyone commenting on the matter could describe it as a "make you notice me soundtrack". How can you not notice something SCREAMING at you?


----------



## MKtheater

Well, STID is clipped at filtered at 30hz and TDKR was clipped? and filtered at 20hz. I will take TDKR over this and I have not heard it yet.


----------



## nube

I'm glad that I created such a debate, but I'm tired of people sticking their heads in the sand. See below.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440#post_23754021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440_40#post_23754003
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> 
> Oblivion (7.1 DTS-HD MA):
> 
> Level - 4 Stars (111.81dB)
> 
> Extension - 5 Stars (1Hz)
> *Dynamics - 4 Stars (25.92dB)
> *
> 
> 
> Lots of heavy hitters (and some not quite heavy hitters) have better dynamics.
> 
> 
> The Iceman (5.1 TrueHD)
> 
> Level - 4 Stars (110.5dB composite)
> 
> Extension - 5 Stars (9Hz)
> *Dynamics - 5 Stars (33.01dB...insane!)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best in ULF no way ( if it did , it would be all icing) others have that title. *Here where talking the "Gauntlet" fidelity, dynamics, coherence and a whole host of words to describe what we may use a little loosely these days ( including myself) " Reference" And even the bass from its lower registers to its upper has a level of complexity that most subs will stumble trying to keep up!* So extension no not the last word but I will call the bass in Oblivion worth its Audiophile salt
Click to expand...


I don't mean this offensively, but you seem to have very little technical capacity or experience for these types of discussions because, instead of proving your point with factual data, you employ flowery language and superlatives. For almost everyone in this forum, such a perspective is the first recourse of the self-described "audiophile." And, no, simply enjoying a presentation doesn't qualify you to speak to its technical merits. The end of your bolded statement above is utter lunacy, a fantastic claim beyond what I've heard or read in many years, and you have really nothing to reinforce your opinion. You're just making things up, I think, because, when presented with data that did not agree with your opinion - specifically the extention, dynamics, level, complexity, and duration of effects in Oblivion compared to other movies - you chose to ignore them outright.


In my PhD program, a professor often says - you can tell a BS'er by how much they write and how little they say. Your comments basically all say nothing other than you liked the presentation. That's fine, but don't try to make it out to be something more important than it is.


Opinions are opinions, and they are not facts; please keep that in mind. The fact is that Oblivion, unlike what you said, doesn't have anywhere near the highest dynamics in movies released in the last two months, much less forever. Dynamics, in this context, means a very specific thing, as does the word reference. Please start using them contextually and appropriately for these discussions. Otherwise, you continue to muddy the waters unnecessarily with verbal diarrhea. (Which, not coincidentally, is precisely what I was describing above.)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440#post_23754470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10400_100#post_23754447
> 
> 
> I found the sound for the Super 8 Train Wreck overhyped and definitely distorted(clipping). It was hard to listen to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I haven't watched yet, but it looks like the trend is that the SQ on the soundtracks of newer releases vary from processor to processor.
Click to expand...


Look, once and for all, the clipping has nothing to do with processor. It is present in the mix. There is no speculation - it's how it is. If you can't hear it, that's fine. But, subjective hearing aside, the clipping _IS_ present on the disc's mix. That's the case for STID and the case for Super 8. If you're not going o accept that as fact, I don't know what else to tell you, but I ask that you prove it instead of spewing your unsubstantiated claims time and time again. We put up proof, but you didn't shut up. Now, it's your turn.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boarder1995*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440#post_23754695
> 
> 
> If you play back a movie at a low volume and it sounds good, but then turn it WAY up (to reference as we seem to say) and it sounds harsh - it's not the movie track thats bad, it's the playback equipment.



Nothing in my analysis of the clipping in STID is based on volume levels, a processor, or any other piece of equipment. The data on the disc is simply the data on the disc. You might hear it and you might not, based on a whole host of things including your hearing, your speakers, amps, processors, room, humidity, altitude, etc. But, regardless, *the clipping is present in the mix.*


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440_40#post_23754861
> 
> 
> The funny thing about this statement is it works no matter which side of the issue you fall on. No matter if you loved or hated this audio track or something between the two extremes, I feel confident that anyone commenting on the matter could describe it as a "make you notice me soundtrack". How can you not notice something SCREAMING at you?



Which will indeed be the case sometimes along with teal







but how your setup handles it will be a major deciding factor in the end both audio and visual. I have a love for cinema and have learned its not going to be roses all the time so I take the good and the bad , this applies to well recorded music as well! My collection contains some of the best examples of both and as the setup got better at extracting better resolution from all, both the good and the bad my enjoyment increased. In the end its the only in my control










So until "Pacific Rim"


Enjoy the Movies


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440_40#post_23754876
> 
> 
> Well, STID is clipped at filtered at 30hz and TDKR was clipped? and filtered at 20hz. *I will take TDKR over this and I have not heard it yet*.



???That's a good way to go about judging things !


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440_40#post_23754933
> 
> 
> I'm glad that I created such a debate, but I'm tired of people sticking their heads in the sand. See below.
> *I don't mean this offensively, but you seem to have very little technical capacity or experience for these types of discussions because, instead of proving your point with factual data, you employ flowery language and superlatives. For almost everyone in this forum, such a perspective is the first recourse of the self-described "audiophile." And, no, simply enjoying a presentation doesn't qualify you to speak to its technical merits. The end of your bolded statement above is utter lunacy, a fantastic claim beyond what I've heard or read in many years, and you have really nothing to reinforce your opinion. You're just making things up, I think, because, when presented with data that did not agree with your opinion - specifically the extention, dynamics, level, complexity, and duration of effects in Oblivion compared to other movies - you chose to ignore them outright.*
> 
> 
> In my PhD program, a professor often says - you can tell a BS'er by how much they write and how little they say. Your comments basically all say nothing other than you liked the presentation. That's fine, but don't try to make it out to be something more important than it is.
> 
> 
> Opinions are opinions, and they are not facts; please keep that in mind. The fact is that Oblivion, unlike what you said, doesn't have anywhere near the highest dynamics in movies released in the last two months, much less forever. Dynamics, in this context, means a very specific thing, as does the word reference. Please start using them contextually and appropriately for these discussions. Otherwise, you continue to muddy the waters unnecessarily with verbal diarrhea. (Which, not coincidentally, is precisely what I was describing above.)
> 
> Look, once and for all, the clipping has nothing to do with processor. It is present in the mix. There is no speculation - it's how it is. If you can't hear it, that's fine. But, subjective hearing aside, the clipping _IS_ present on the disc's mix. That's the case for STID and the case for Super 8. If you're not going o accept that as fact, I don't know what else to tell you, but I ask that you prove it instead of spewing your unsubstantiated claims time and time again. We put up proof, but you didn't shut up. Now, it's your turn.
> 
> Nothing in my analysis of the clipping in STID is based on volume levels, a processor, or any other piece of equipment. The data on the disc is simply the data on the disc. You might hear it and you might not, based on a whole host of things including your hearing, your speakers, amps, processors, room, humidity, altitude, etc. But, regardless, *the clipping is present in the mix.*



Well now that's just too bad now isn't it. And yes I find your comments extremely offensive and don't remember AVS appointing you to police post







And if you have an inadequacy to express words of your own why attack my post when I use them to express my view? You take others post far too personal and should pay more attention to the *fact* you seem to ignore and that this is a Forum! it's all too easy to ignore or skip a post you don't agree with or comment in a less aggressive manner. I do try to treat all here with a level of courtesy and respect , first as an individual and member of AVS and don't appreciate your belittling words at all !


----------



## MKtheater

Here is what TDKR sounds like in my room, recorded by an IPHONE







At reference with the bass hot.

http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/newiphone025_zpsbac64e60.mp4.html


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10440_40#post_23755087
> 
> 
> Here is what TDKR sounds like in my room, recorded by an IPHONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At reference with the bass hot.
> 
> http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/newiphone025_zpsbac64e60.mp4.html



Sweet!


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10400_100#post_23754933
> 
> 
> I'm glad that I created such a debate, but I'm tired of people sticking their heads in the sand. See below.
> 
> I don't mean this offensively, but you seem to have very little technical capacity or experience for these types of discussions because, instead of proving your point with factual data, you employ flowery language and superlatives. For almost everyone in this forum, such a perspective is the first recourse of the self-described "audiophile." And, no, simply enjoying a presentation doesn't qualify you to speak to its technical merits. The end of your bolded statement above is utter lunacy, a fantastic claim beyond what I've heard or read in many years, and you have really nothing to reinforce your opinion. You're just making things up, I think, because, when presented with data that did not agree with your opinion - specifically the extention, dynamics, level, complexity, and duration of effects in Oblivion compared to other movies - you chose to ignore them outright.
> 
> 
> In my PhD program, a professor often says - you can tell a BS'er by how much they write and how little they say. Your comments basically all say nothing other than you liked the presentation. That's fine, but don't try to make it out to be something more important than it is.
> 
> 
> Opinions are opinions, and they are not facts; please keep that in mind. The fact is that Oblivion, unlike what you said, doesn't have anywhere near the highest dynamics in movies released in the last two months, much less forever. Dynamics, in this context, means a very specific thing, as does the word reference. Please start using them contextually and appropriately for these discussions. Otherwise, you continue to muddy the waters unnecessarily with verbal diarrhea. (Which, not coincidentally, is precisely what I was describing above.)
> 
> Look, once and for all, the clipping has nothing to do with processor. It is present in the mix. There is no speculation - it's how it is. If you can't hear it, that's fine. But, subjective hearing aside, the clipping _IS_ present on the disc's mix. That's the case for STID and the case for Super 8. If you're not going o accept that as fact, I don't know what else to tell you, but I ask that you prove it instead of spewing your unsubstantiated claims time and time again. We put up proof, but you didn't shut up. Now, it's your turn.
> 
> Nothing in my analysis of the clipping in STID is based on volume levels, a processor, or any other piece of equipment. The data on the disc is simply the data on the disc. You might hear it and you might not, based on a whole host of things including your hearing, your speakers, amps, processors, room, humidity, altitude, etc. But, regardless, *the clipping is present in the mix.*





You have quite the ego don't you? Spewing? It seems like your the one belittling and spewing. I won't stoop that low, but your word isn't gospel. Open your mind instead of your mouth next time, you might learn something.


----------



## Transmaniacon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10470#post_23754965
> 
> 
> Which will indeed be the case sometimes along with teal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but how your setup handles it will be a major deciding factor in the end both audio and visual. I have a love for cinema and have learned its not going to be roses all the time so I take the good and the bad , this applies to well recorded music as well! My collection contains some of the best examples of both and as the setup got better at extracting better resolution from all, both the good and the bad my enjoyment increased. In the end its the only in my control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So until "Pacific Rim"
> 
> 
> Enjoy the Movies



I didn't get to see Pacific Rim in theaters, what is the hype for this Blu Ray looking like?


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10470#post_23755235
> 
> 
> I didn't get to see Pacific Rim in theaters, what is the hype for this Blu Ray looking like?



You missed out. I wanted a Jaeger within 5 minutes of the movie starting. Forget the soundtrack.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10470#post_23755145
> 
> 
> You have quite the ego don't you? Spewing? It seems like your the one belittling and spewing. I won't stoop that low, but your word isn't gospel. Open your mind instead of your mouth next time, you might learn something.



Ego is irrelevant. Nube went to the trouble of analyzing the digits and reported his findings, for which I and many others are grateful.


He's obviously annoyed that posts by yourself and Audiofan1 mistakenly attempt to negate his data by blaming the phenomenon on the player or processor or hearing ability or the man on the moon.


He has a simple request; whomever has some contrary theory, please post the data to back it. Otherwise, qualify your posts with the required "in my opinion", so that readers may distinguish actual data from wild guesses.


----------



## its phillip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10450_50#post_23755272
> 
> 
> Ego is irrelevant. Nube went to the trouble of analyzing the digits and reported his findings, for which I and many others are grateful.
> 
> 
> He's obviously annoyed that posts by yourself and Audiofan1 mistakenly attempt to negate his data by blaming the phenomenon on the player or processor or hearing ability or the man on the moon.
> 
> 
> He has a simple request; whomever has some contrary theory, please post the data to back it. Otherwise, qualify your posts with the required "in my opinion", so that readers may distinguish actual data from wild guesses.



Agreed!


----------



## asere

Does anyone know why some dvd/bluray movies have LFE filters on them?


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10470#post_23755272
> 
> 
> Ego is irrelevant. Nube went to the trouble of analyzing the digits and reported his findings, for which I and many others are grateful.
> 
> 
> He's obviously annoyed that posts by yourself and Audiofan1 mistakenly attempt to negate his data by blaming the phenomenon on the player or processor or hearing ability or the man on the moon.
> 
> 
> He has a simple request; whomever has some contrary theory, please post the data to back it. Otherwise, qualify your posts with the required "in my opinion", so that readers may distinguish actual data from wild guesses.




excellent input. If anyone wants to participate in the discussion they shiuld read the above as many times they need until they understand it!


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10400_100#post_23755272
> 
> 
> Ego is irrelevant. Nube went to the trouble of analyzing the digits and reported his findings, for which I and many others are grateful.
> 
> 
> He's obviously annoyed that posts by yourself and Audiofan1 mistakenly attempt to negate his data by blaming the phenomenon on the player or processor or hearing ability or the man on the moon.
> 
> 
> He has a simple request; whomever has some contrary theory, please post the data to back it. Otherwise, qualify your posts with the required "in my opinion", so that readers may distinguish actual data from wild guesses.





My data is as follows: 30 years of AV as my hobby and thousands of hours spent listening to music. To say this isn't processing dependent, at least to some degree is not true. I don't need a graph to tell me what sounds good and what doesn't.


----------



## Steveo1234

So, no data then?


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10470#post_23755350
> 
> 
> My data is as follows: 30 years of AV as my hobby and thousands of hours spent listening to music. To say this isn't processing dependent, at least to some degree is not true. I don't need a graph to tell me what sounds good and what doesn't.



OK, I'll play along:


I've been a musician for nearly 1/2 a century. I've been in studios and around playback systems that redefine fringe.


The accuracy of all playback systems is hardware dependent and no one has ever achieved 100% accuracy. Some are more accurate than others. That discrepancy may or may not be audible, depending on the rest of the system, its calibration, placement in the room, room acoustics, your listening position in the room and who is listening.


I like to think my background and experiences afford me special dispensation when offering my opinion about "how it sounds", but so does my mailman.


Great, now to the subject at hand... All of the above is irrelevant. When the data is analyzed and clipping and high pass filtering are evident, the source is clipped and high pass filtered. Regarding those 2 facts, the processor is irrelevant. The source will be clipped and filtered through any and all processors, none of which can un-clip and un-filter the master through some unknown alien technology.


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10400_100#post_23755396
> 
> 
> OK, I'll play along:
> 
> 
> I've been a musician for nearly 1/2 a century. I've been in studios and around playback systems that redefine fringe.
> 
> 
> The accuracy of all playback systems is hardware dependent and no one has ever achieved 100% accuracy. Some are more accurate than others. That discrepancy may or may not be audible, depending on the rest of the system, its calibration, placement in the room, room acoustics, your listening position in the room and who is listening.
> 
> 
> I like to think my background and experiences afford me special dispensation when offering my opinion about "how it sounds", but so does my mailman.
> 
> 
> Great, now to the subject at hand... All of the above is irrelevant. When the data is analyzed and clipping and high pass filtering are evident, the source is clipped and high pass filtered. Regarding those 2 facts, the processor is irrelevant. The source will be clipped and filtered through any and all processors, none of which can un-clip and un-filter the master through some unknown alien technology.





So how do you account for the popping sounds thrang heard, if processing has nothing to do with it? I don't mean to drag him into my conversation (sorry thrang) feel free to ask your mailman also.


----------



## wingnut4772

I had a chance to rewatch OHF with all subwoofers working and I retract my previous statement.


----------



## MKtheater

The popping sounds are an isolated occurrence and specific to Thrang. The clipping and filtering has been measured by different people and it is what it is. There is no denying this!


----------



## comfynumb

I guess so, soft clipping is nothing new as far as movies go. People hear and tolerate things much differently is what I'll take out of this. I would love to hear what Paramount has to say about this.


----------



## MKtheater

The clipping is hard and frequent as measured. While some movies have clipping this is over done but many opinions and measured to confirm.


----------



## thrang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10470#post_23755521
> 
> 
> The popping sounds are an isolated occurrence and specific to Thrang. The clipping and filtering has been measured by different people and it is what it is. There is no denying this!



Yes, there were multiple reasons I borrowed an 8801 from my dealer to test and compare. Forgetting about the snapping sound, which may be limited to Cirrus DSPs, the other issues are baked in. On both the MX151 and the Marantz 8801, the soundtrack was filled with examples of distortion, and is certainty mixed too loud. I also listened on a Denon 20.4, and equally harsh.


To me, the data corroborates what is evident aurally.


----------



## thrang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10470#post_23755543
> 
> 
> I guess so, soft clipping is nothing new as far as movies go. People hear and tolerate things much differently is what I'll take out of this. I would love to hear what Paramount has to say about this.



I hope they care, but they may not. That wouldn't change the defective nature of the soundtrack.


Super 8 is similar - as far as I know, that was not recalled or reissued.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10480_40#post_23755243
> 
> 
> You missed out. I wanted a Jaeger within 5 minutes of the movie starting. Forget the soundtrack.



LOL







me too!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10480_40#post_23755235
> 
> 
> I didn't get to see Pacific Rim in theaters, what is the hype for this Blu Ray looking like?



It was my first Atmos( 87ft Imax) experience in a newly finished theater and I perceived what sounded like in the theater for the first time" No filtering in the lows'







pant chuffs and all, it was simply the best experience I've had in a theater ( I get to one maybe once a year) , and if what I heard is any indication and the home mix follows suit, we are in for a treat


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10480_40#post_23755272
> 
> 
> Ego is irrelevant. Nube went to the trouble of analyzing the digits and reported his findings, for which I and many others are grateful.
> 
> *He's obviously annoyed that posts by yourself and Audiofan1 mistakenly attempt to negate his data by blaming the phenomenon on the player or processor or hearing ability or the man on the moon*.
> 
> 
> He has a simple request; whomever has some contrary theory, please post the data to back it. Otherwise, qualify your posts with the required "in my opinion", so that readers may distinguish actual data from wild guesses.



I don't for one minute think my personal take on "Oblivion" is mistaken regardless of how long the data sheet is! And as much as I appreciate the graphs and data post In the end I can only rely on what I hear and i'm sorry about that. It was just my comments on what I feel best represents (when played back on my set up) a movie with some of the best dynamic range I've heard . If Nube's data shows otherwise do you expect me to change my view? I don't recall saying anyone's hearing was in question. You guys are enthusiast just like me and the rest here and I am in no way required to owe you anything to qualify my post. And as annoyed as I am right now and would really love to respond in the same manner as you and Nube! I'll stop and say I'll agree to disagree and we can still remain gentleman about the matter!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10480_40#post_23755344
> 
> 
> excellent input. If anyone wants to participate in the discussion they shiuld read the above as many times they need until they understand it!



Have you become an AVS Moderator as well?


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10400_100#post_23755554
> 
> 
> The clipping is hard and frequent as measured. While some movies have clipping this is over done but many opinions and measured to confirm.





There is barely soft clipping in my theater, let alone hard clipping. I'm at a loss here and have decided to just let this go. I stand by what I said and I'm not the only one who feels this way. Different discs, I don't know what to say. But I'm done


----------



## wth718

I think the disconnect here is that the term "dynamics" when it comes to audio is not a feeling or subjective judgement. It's a measurable, verifiable metric. Most of the people disagreeing with you (myself included) agree that Oblivion is a great, great audio track from top to bottom. But when you say it has the best dynamics of any film you've ever heard, that means something specific. All the adjectives are great and clearly describe what your subjective opinion is, but by the data, the measurable metric of dynamics indicate Oblivion is not even a 5 star track, let alone the best of all time.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500#post_23755741
> 
> 
> There is barely soft clipping in my theater, let alone hard clipping. I'm at a loss here and have decided to just let this go. I stand by what I said and I'm not the only one who feels this way. Different discs, I don't know what to say. But I'm done



I think what people are saying is that there's hard clipping in the source. You're saying that your system is set up to not clip. That means with a clean, non-clipped source, you'll have a clean, non-clipped output. But if the source has clipping, it's going to be in your output regardless of whether it's audible or not. Or maybe I'm misinterpreting what you mean.


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500_100#post_23755846
> 
> 
> I think what people are saying is that there's hard clipping in the source. You're saying that your system is set up to not clip. That means with a clean, non-clipped source, you'll have a clean, non-clipped output. But if the source has clipping, it's going to be in your output regardless of whether it's audible or not. Or maybe I'm misinterpreting what you mean.





Hi, I hear you and understand the difference between a source that clips and my amp clipping. What I'm saying is there seems to be a great degree of how ones setup is handling this. How it's output to the speakers. So far I've heard of around five different degrees of hard source clipping to zero heard coming through ones speakers. It's very hard to get a Sunfire amp to clip IMO. I've had mine to +10 and it won't clip, with a good source. But if the source is clipping it should/has to be output to the speakers.


----------



## maxmercy

Well folks,


I see one positive here.....Paramount has been contacted. The next thing would be a Facebook page people can 'like' to the effect of "No more loudness war" or "Please fix STID"....


The other is that I saw PacRim in a LieMax, and while I heard a horrible presentation in that same theater for TDKR, PacRim was a much cleaner presentation. I hope that translates to the BD with all the ULF the Jaegers and Kaiju deserve....


As for all the arguing, the track clips, and does so often. It is not the first to do so, nor will it be the last. It sucks for the people who have high level, distortion-free playback capability, who can more easily spot a bad recording. It is just fine for others.


Some systems have such high fidelity that many tracks simply sound awful through them. Here is a good commentary on the matter, and a speaker design made to make bad recordings sound better. Jump down to the listening impression section for the meat:

https://sites.google.com/site/undefinition/classix-ii 


In many cases, High Fidelity Playback can be just as much a curse as a blessing, as tracks like STID are exposed.


JSS


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500#post_23755946
> 
> 
> Well folks,
> 
> 
> I see one positive here.....Paramount has been contacted. The next thing would be a Facebook page people can 'like' to the effect of "No more loudness war" or "Please fix STID"....
> 
> 
> The other is that I saw PacRim in a LieMax, and while I heard a horrible presentation in that same theater for TDKR, PacRim was a much cleaner presentation. I hope that translates to the BD with all the ULF the Jaegers and Kaiju deserve....
> 
> 
> As for all the arguing, the track clips, and does so often. It is not the first to do so, nor will it be the last. *It sucks for the people who have high level, distortion-free playback capability, who can more easily spot a bad recording. It is just fine for others.
> 
> 
> Some systems have such high fidelity that many tracks simply sound awful through them.* Here is a good commentary on the matter, and a speaker design made to make bad recordings sound better. Jump down to the listening impression section for the meat:
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/undefinition/classix-ii
> 
> *In many cases, High Fidelity Playback can be just as much a curse as a blessing,* as tracks like STID are exposed.
> 
> 
> JSS


"Copy that!" A perfect example is playing redbook CDs that sound "good" in the car but sound like shiat in the Cave. A revealing system reveals EVERYTHING, good AND bad.


Getting back to the Super 8 train wreck.........you can really hear the clipping even at low volume after the wreck is finished and the alien starts lobbing large items in the air. Everytime one hits the ground it sounds stupidly distorted to the point that it ruins any kind of sense of being there. It has absolutely nothing to do with what device is decoding the lossless soundtrack.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10480_40#post_23755837
> 
> 
> I think the disconnect here is that the term "dynamics" when it comes to audio is not a feeling or subjective judgement. It's a measurable, verifiable metric. Most of the people disagreeing with you (myself included) agree that Oblivion is a great, great audio track from top to bottom. But when you say it has the best dynamics of any film you've ever heard, that means something specific. All the adjectives are great and clearly describe what your subjective opinion is, but by the data, the measurable metric of dynamics indicate Oblivion is not even a 5 star track, let alone the best of all time.



I believe I used the term dynamic range across its volume tracking down to reference which I've stated in my setup is "0" I also stated its not the best when it comes to ULF but my subjective opinion remains the same. If it were implied that my comments were to refute or in any way to contradict the data, I would have stated so by making such a claim, but I used the term" It has in my setup" that doesn't go against the data in anyway, but is the way it gets interpreted. The use of adjectives are very important to express or interpret the data and if the two don't relate it doesn't necessarily mean the data is wrong (but don't think its an absolute of governing principle ) but maybe sometimes lacking as it is always evolving in new measurement techniques but currently the best we have. As for subjective listening! well it is what it is and has a place as well in the context of the evaluation process!


I will try to better communicate my opinions by a better selection of words as to not offend those who are more technically oriented, as I was merely only trying to participate in a forum on my hobby


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500#post_23755984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500#post_23755946
> 
> 
> Well folks,
> 
> 
> I see one positive here.....Paramount has been contacted. The next thing would be a Facebook page people can 'like' to the effect of "No more loudness war" or "Please fix STID"....
> 
> 
> The other is that I saw PacRim in a LieMax, and while I heard a horrible presentation in that same theater for TDKR, PacRim was a much cleaner presentation. I hope that translates to the BD with all the ULF the Jaegers and Kaiju deserve....
> 
> 
> As for all the arguing, the track clips, and does so often. It is not the first to do so, nor will it be the last. *It sucks for the people who have high level, distortion-free playback capability, who can more easily spot a bad recording. It is just fine for others.
> 
> 
> Some systems have such high fidelity that many tracks simply sound awful through them.* Here is a good commentary on the matter, and a speaker design made to make bad recordings sound better. Jump down to the listening impression section for the meat:
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/undefinition/classix-ii
> 
> *In many cases, High Fidelity Playback can be just as much a curse as a blessing,* as tracks like STID are exposed.
> 
> 
> JSS
> 
> 
> 
> "Copy that!" A perfect example is playing redbook CDs that sound "good" in the car but sound like shiat in the Cave. A revealing system reveals EVERYTHING, good AND bad.
> 
> 
> Getting back to the Super 8 train wreck.........you can really hear the clipping even at low volume after the wreck is finished and the alien starts lobbing large items in the air. Everytime one hits the ground it sounds stupidly distorted to the point that it ruins any kind of sense of being there. It has absolutely nothing to do with what device is decoding the lossless soundtrack.
Click to expand...

It makes me wonder how much high frequency rolloff some folks systems might have?


With significant high frequency rolloff, the distortion is still audible, but not as harsh sounding, and potentially more acceptable/easier to overlook.


When S8 first came out, I had the same comments about the train wreck scene that some folks were raving about. It was filtered, didn't have anywhere near the ULF it should have to make multiton objects bouncing around seem realistic, and above all, it was harsh and screechy. As with STID, some folks immediately jumped up and claimed that the S8 crash was Reference material, sounded great in their HTs, wasn't harsh etc. etc.


And just to clarify about several posts in the last few:

- Yes, there is a difference from clipping in the recording vs the playback setup clipping. To the person who posted it, you are correct; clipping in the recording will be audible even at lower volume levels, although it might be less obvious or more tolerable due to the lower volume levels. If the clipping was absent at lower volume levels but present at high volumes, then it is the playback system that is clipping.

- as detailed in some of the recent links, some speakers and setups might be better at masking clipping and distortion than others, so even if the clipping is in the recording, it may be less obvious on these setups.

- lastly, some folks simply aren't bothered by or don't hear clipping, just like some folks don't notice the Rainbow Effect on DLPs, so even if their setups ARE revealing enough to make it audible, THEY may not notice it or be bothered by it. That said, it doesn't change whether there is or isn't clipping in the recording.



Max


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10480_40#post_23756120
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder how much high frequency rolloff some folks systems might have?
> 
> 
> With significant high frequency rolloff, the distortion is still audible, but not as harsh sounding, and potentially more acceptable/easier to overlook.
> 
> 
> When S8 first came out, I had the same comments about the train wreck scene that some folks were raving about. It was filtered, didn't have anywhere near the ULF it should have to make multiton objects bouncing around seem realistic, and above all, it was harsh and screechy. As with STID, some folks immediately jumped up and claimed that the S8 crash was Reference material, sounded great in their HTs, wasn't harsh etc. etc.
> 
> 
> And just to clarify about several posts in the last few:
> 
> - Yes, there is a difference from clipping in the recording vs the playback setup clipping. To the person who posted it, you are correct; clipping in the recording will be audible even at lower volume levels, although it might be less obvious or more tolerable due to the lower volume levels. If the clipping was absent at lower volume levels but present at high volumes, then it is the playback system that is clipping.
> 
> - as detailed in some of the recent links, some speakers and setups might be better at masking clipping and distortion than others, so even if the clipping is in the recording, it may be less obvious on these setups.
> 
> - lastly, some folks simply aren't bothered by or don't hear clipping, just like some folks don't notice the Rainbow Effect on DLPs, so even if their setups ARE revealing enough to make it audible, THEY may not notice it or be bothered by it. That said, it doesn't change whether there is or isn't clipping in the recording.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



I don't like bright, fatiguing music or movies and can tell right away when its present, I happen to have E100's (well placed in a treated room) driven by a Parasound Halo A21 which I know you're familiar with but driven by different amps







having said that there's no doubt the track is loud, clipped whatever you want to call it. it's not the only one and that's for sure ! If I have to be a tad bit guilty here ! maybe its best I say it this way and to note I listen to 75% sacd classical and 25% redbook mostly jazz and have just about every reference recording known. STID is a guilty pleasure as aggressive and clipped as it may be







( of which I never said it wasn't) and if there weren't just that something about it, was it the massive 360 degree sweeps in my room or just the fact its loud and my setup allowed me to enjoy it still , I really just don't know. And I got over the rainbow effects on my DLP after 2 weeks but if tired I occasionally do notice them


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500#post_23756190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10480_40#post_23756120
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder how much high frequency rolloff some folks systems might have?
> 
> 
> With significant high frequency rolloff, the distortion is still audible, but not as harsh sounding, and potentially more acceptable/easier to overlook.
> 
> 
> When S8 first came out, I had the same comments about the train wreck scene that some folks were raving about. It was filtered, didn't have anywhere near the ULF it should have to make multiton objects bouncing around seem realistic, and above all, it was harsh and screechy. As with STID, some folks immediately jumped up and claimed that the S8 crash was Reference material, sounded great in their HTs, wasn't harsh etc. etc.
> 
> 
> And just to clarify about several posts in the last few:
> 
> - Yes, there is a difference from clipping in the recording vs the playback setup clipping. To the person who posted it, you are correct; clipping in the recording will be audible even at lower volume levels, although it might be less obvious or more tolerable due to the lower volume levels. If the clipping was absent at lower volume levels but present at high volumes, then it is the playback system that is clipping.
> 
> - as detailed in some of the recent links, some speakers and setups might be better at masking clipping and distortion than others, so even if the clipping is in the recording, it may be less obvious on these setups.
> 
> - lastly, some folks simply aren't bothered by or don't hear clipping, just like some folks don't notice the Rainbow Effect on DLPs, so even if their setups ARE revealing enough to make it audible, THEY may not notice it or be bothered by it. That said, it doesn't change whether there is or isn't clipping in the recording.
> 
> 
> 
> Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like bright, fatiguing music or movies and can tell right away when its present, I happen to have E100's (well placed in a treated room) driven by a Parasound Halo A21 which I know you're familiar with but driven by different amps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having said that there's no doubt the track is loud, clipped whatever you want to call it. it's not the only one and that's for sure ! If I have to be a tad bit guilty here ! maybe its best I say it this way and to note I listen to 75% sacd classical and 25% redbook mostly jazz and have just about every reference recording known. STID is a guilty pleasure as aggressive and clipped as it may be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( of which I never said it wasn't) and if there weren't just that something about it, was it the massive 360 degree sweeps in my room or just the fact its loud and my setup allowed me to enjoy it still , I really just don't know. And I got over the rainbow effects on my DLP after 2 weeks but if tired I occasionally do notice them
Click to expand...

I did find the movie quite entertaining, it's just that for the budget the sound could have been so much better.


As for the E100's, they're GREAT sounding speakers. I got the Focus SEs for the higher sensitivity for THX Reference in anticipation of a bigger HT and longer distances. The Focus SEs are incredible too. I just moved the E100's to surround duty because I have concert BDs and I also discovered a while back, that I can localize the subs with an 80Hz crossover, so speakers that can be crossed lower than 80Hz make a difference to me in movies that take advantage of it.



Max


----------



## missyman

Wow! Thirty minutes in to stid and i see what everyone is talking about. On a certain explosion about 20 minutes into the movie i heard some weird noise come from my subs i don't ever hear. Almost like a chuffing sound.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500#post_23755712
> 
> 
> I don't recall saying anyone's hearing was in question.



Dunno fella, but it sure sounds like you're questioning someone's hearing to me...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10320#post_23742066
> 
> 
> And if you haven't heard the digital or other sorts of clipping in (maybe ok not the vast majority of movies ) then I can see why this is a big deal for some


________________________________


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500#post_23756090
> 
> 
> If it were implied that my comments were to refute or in any way to contradict the data, I would have stated so by making such a claim,



You not only contradicted the data, you suggested "further investigation" and "Mixers" are warranted to confirm the "grossly blown out of proportion" data.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10320#post_23741653
> 
> 
> STID is no exception but is grossly being blown out of proportion as if it where something new. I think further investigation is warranted into the matter and perhaps the horses mouth ( Mixers) would be able to help out here as well .


_________________________________


Own up to your posts, or maybe just read them before you post.










You posted that you agreed with the 100 score for the STID soundtrack and you've stepped on a lot of toes since in your backpedalling.

_________________________________


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500#post_23756090
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to better communicate my opinions by a better selection of words as to not offend those who are more technically oriented, as I was merely only trying to participate in a forum on my hobby



I appreciate that. As well, if I came off as offensive in stating the facts, I apologize. Sticking to the facts often comes off sterile and I'm not a poet.


----------



## comfynumb

Ok the data shows clipping/hot mix. All I'm saying is it didn't show up on my setup like it did others and I enjoyed it







apologies for any feathers I ruffled, it was unintentional.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10480_40#post_23756230
> 
> 
> I did find the movie quite entertaining, it's just that for the budget the sound could have been so much better.
> 
> 
> As for the E100's, they're GREAT sounding speakers. I got the Focus SEs for the higher sensitivity for THX Reference in anticipation of a bigger HT and longer distances. The Focus SEs are incredible too. I just moved the E100's to surround duty because I have concert BDs and I also discovered a while back, that I can localize the subs with an 80Hz crossover, so speakers that can be crossed lower than 80Hz make a difference to me in movies that take advantage of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



Tell me about it I localize 80hz as well







I run the E100's fullrange for movies but if i were to cross them 40-60hz would be the desired setting for me. You've gotta be loving that set up! An audio buddy and myself years back went to a legacy demo when they came to town and they wanted to point out the explicit use of a non boutique cables in the chain and with demo's in hand mine norman brown "Celebration" and his the" Braveheart" soundtrack I walked away and still can remember to this day one of the most effortless reproduction of strings I've heard on the Focus and I hear the SE edition is only better! I believe it or not I still have the product brochure from that day


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10480_40#post_23756264
> 
> 
> Dunno fella, but it sure sounds like you're questioning someone's hearing to me...
> 
> *I said otherwise but interpret as you like*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ________________________________
> 
> You not only contradicted the data, you suggested "further investigation" and "Mixers" are warranted to confirm the "grossly blown out of proportion" data.
> 
> *In reference to STID as it was being singled out as the worst of all the known clipped tracks and term " grossly" was to exaggerate the point of the spotlight on this one, as though its never happened before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> _________________________________
> 
> 
> Own up to your posts, or maybe just read them before you post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You posted that you agreed with the 100 score for the STID soundtrack and you've stepped on a lot of toes since in your backpedalling.
> 
> *Still stand by that in relation to movie review thread*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________
> 
> I appreciate that. As well, if I came off as offensive in stating the facts, I apologize. Sticking to the facts often comes off sterile and I'm not a poet.


*No probs, and I expect you to stick by the facts and I do find it a valuable resource*











See my replies in bold, I'll admit to being a bit of a poet at times but I also have a technical side but make no mistake if I'm wrong I'm the first to admit it. but all my comments are from an evolving thread and don't see where I admitted or omitted anything on the subject that wasn't currently related to the post at that given time.

I will say that I'm sure glad I'm not running for office







that's some serious vetting







it's rather flattering though


----------



## MKtheater

So I have a question for you guys, since STID was recorded louder and clipped is reference volume now lower than your normal settings? I mean do you have to watch this at -5 dB lower to be at reference compared to othe movies?


----------



## comfynumb

When you think about it, unless all movies/music were released with exact same output, doesn't reference vary from source to source?


----------



## wingnut4772

Just finished WWZ. Very decent. A couple of good bass scenes and overall well mixed, mostly. Much better than Into Darkness.


----------



## comfynumb

It's been an interesting debate, but for me it's time to move on. IM3 is coming out and I'm wondering what the consensus will be about it's soundtrack


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10480_40#post_23756808
> 
> 
> Just finished WWZ. Very decent. A couple of good bass scenes and overall well mixed, mostly. Much better than Into Darkness.



Good to hear I'll be watching this in an hour or so!


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500#post_23756756
> 
> 
> So I have a question for you guys, since STID was recorded louder and clipped is reference volume now lower than your normal settings? I mean do you have to watch this at -5 dB lower to be at reference compared to othe movies?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500#post_23756788
> 
> 
> When you think about it, unless all movies/music were released with exact same output, doesn't reference vary from source to source?


Reference is Reference once the system is calibrated.


The difference is the mix. An audio mixer could mix a quiet, dialogue driven movie so the overall levels are really low, just as the mixers for STID opted to mix the soundtrack so the levels were louder than most others (and the harshness from the clipping makes it seem even louder).


To me STID felt more tolerable at -15 to -17.5db where other movies are fine at 0 to -5db.



Max


----------



## cuzed2

Just finished Oblivian;


On my 15Hz limited system it was VERY nice !


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10520_40#post_23756883
> 
> 
> 
> Reference is Reference once the system is calibrated.
> 
> 
> The difference is the mix. An audio mixer could mix a quiet, dialogue driven movie so the overall levels are really low, just as the mixers for STID opted to mix the soundtrack so the levels were louder than most others (and the harshness from the clipping makes it seem even louder).
> 
> 
> To me STID felt more tolerable at -15 to -17.5db where other movies are fine at 0 to -5db.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



+1


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500#post_23756824
> 
> 
> It's been an interesting debate, but for me it's time to move on. IM3 is coming out and I'm wondering what the consensus will be about it's soundtrack



High passed and the lfe is centered around 30-40hz.


----------



## audiofan1

Just finished WWZ







easy 5 star, in fact there's enough powerful ULF content through out the movie to fund ULF for the ones that lacked it in 2013







.And yeah that sweep at 1:05 will be forever imprinted in my head and my room


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500#post_23756883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500#post_23756756
> 
> 
> So I have a question for you guys, since STID was recorded louder and clipped is reference volume now lower than your normal settings? I mean do you have to watch this at -5 dB lower to be at reference compared to othe movies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500#post_23756788
> 
> 
> When you think about it, unless all movies/music were released with exact same output, doesn't reference vary from source to source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reference is Reference once the system is calibrated.
Click to expand...



There really is no such thing as "reference" regarding playback levels. For that matter, a calibrated THX receiver does not have the same reference playback level as a standard DD receiver.


Take War of the Worlds for a specific example. Does the DTS track or the DD track play back at "reference" playback level? Both tracks have an identical mix and sound the same. However, the DD track plays back at 8 dB lower in volume level than the DTS track when played back on a standard DD receiver (not a THX receiver).


Which audio track plays back at what you would call "reference" playback level? Both of them?


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500_100#post_23757283
> 
> 
> There really is no such thing as "reference" regarding playback levels. For that matter, a calibrated THX receiver does not have the same reference playback level as a standard DD receiver.
> 
> 
> Take War of the Worlds for a specific example. Does the DTS track or the DD track play back at "reference" playback level? Both tracks have an identical mix and sound the same. However, the DD track plays back at 8 dB lower in volume level than the DTS track when played back on a standard DD receiver (not a THX receiver).
> 
> 
> Which audio track plays back at what you would call "reference" playback level? Both of them?





This was my point







we all know that movie soundtracks are all over the place when it comes to how loud they are, music as well. The movie and music industry need to follow a stricter set of guidelines IMO.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500#post_23757299
> 
> 
> This was my point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we all know that movie soundtracks are all over the place when it comes to how loud they are, music as well. *The movie and music industry need to follow a stricter set of guidelines* IMO.


+1

This has always bugged me.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500#post_23756971
> 
> 
> High passed and the lfe is centered around 30-40hz.



Just like IM1&2, TF1,2&3, and many other films well regarded in the LF department. I was not expecting more.


JSS


----------



## thebland

Anyone measure the bass pulse in *World War Z*? There was some explosion and sustained bass tone that got so loud, I thought my subs would fail... They didn't but, wow, what the hell was that?! IT was in the latter part of the seen in Jerusalem. Holy crap!


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500_100#post_23757315
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> This has always bugged me.





To add to this, now that the overly compressed music generation is beginning to record and master what we hear, I'm scared it will be the end of "reference" as we know it. Looking at some of the measurements you guys have posted it appears to the start of a trend.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10470#post_23755328
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why some dvd/bluray movies have LFE filters on them?


No one on this thread has a legitimate answer for that but alot of conspiracy theories.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10530#post_23757360
> 
> 
> To add to this, now that *the overly compressed music generation* is beginning to record and master what we hear, I'm scared it will be the end of "reference" as we know it. Looking at some of the measurements you guys have posted it appears to the start of a trend.


Let's just call 'em what they are..........it's the MP3 generation and you have legitimate concerns comfy.


----------



## kemiza

Downloads and streaming over sound quality.


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500_100#post_23757393
> 
> 
> Let's just call 'em what they are..........it's the MP3 generation and you have legitimate concerns comfy.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500_100#post_23757399
> 
> 
> Downloads and streaming over sound quality.





You know I hate to label anyone, but when it starts to affect my audio experience I have to call it like it is. Also with us being on the verge of 4K streaming/downloading this is a legitimate concern as far as video quality goes too. If left "unchecked" IMO the movie/music industry will continue to compress our AV quality to within an inch of it's life. I'm not a graph guy, this said I'm learning







and I urge everyone with concerns to email the appropriate movie or music company as they see fit. They need to know we aren't part of the loud is ok bunch. My 2 cents.


----------



## kemiza

The cost is lower. I read an article saying it costs Netflix 2 dollars to mail a disc to a customer and back to them. And only 5 cents to stream it!


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10530#post_23757388
> 
> 
> No one on this thread has a legitimate answer for that but alot of conspiracy theories.



Of course there is an answer to the Q. There are countless "tutorials" on the use of compression, limiting and clipping (distortion). The primary reason is to raise the level of the overall mix. In blockbuster movies [with bass], using a filter is the same use of distortion to raise the overall level of the mix.


In a typical tutorial, here is the bottom line regarding compression/limiting/clipping:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1159288  


If you reduce the dynamic range (compress/limit), you can raise the level of the mix without clipping. You can raise the overall level even more if you ignore the red line and clip. See the previous link I posted to a vid on the differences and sameness of these sorts of distortion vs a "clean" (uncompressed, non-clipped) mix.


Regarding filtering bass, every commercial sub does just that and the reason is simple... it allows for much louder playback levels. By compressing the low end, whether by use of filtering or limiting (compression), the overall level can be increased at the expense of loss of low end, below whatever point the filter or compressor/limiter is set to:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1159289  


This is the definitive reason for filtering the ULF in a mix. It provides headroom to raise the level of the mix. There may be a dozen opinions as to why a re-recording team or director might feel the need to raise the level of the mix, but there is only one reason to filter the mix and it's the same reason use of compression/limiting/clipping is used... to raise the level of the mix.


The other reasons for compression in audio all relate to casual listening of music. With movie viewing there is no multi-tasking going on, a movie isn't played as background audio/video, a movie isn't watched on a car radio while driving, etc. After the process of elimination of the top 10 reasons to filter/limit/compress/clip for a soundtrack, there remains only 1... loudness.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500_100#post_23757341
> 
> 
> Anyone measure the bass pulse in *World War Z*? There was some explosion and sustained bass tone that got so loud, I thought my subs would fail... They didn't but, wow, what the hell was that?! IT was in the latter part of the seen in Jerusalem. Holy crap!


 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10000_100#post_23695220


----------



## kemiza

I stand corrected bossobass. Thanks for the valid information. I'm watching STID right now definitely could have been better but I've heard much worse. Gladiator, Avengers, HTTYD etc...


----------



## kemiza

You don't even have to watch it at reference level to hear the poor sound quality.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10530#post_23758467
> 
> 
> You don't even have to watch it at reference level to hear the poor sound quality.



So what are these people smoking?


From blu-ray.com:


"From the opening notes of Michael Giacchino's now-familiar Star Trek reboot theme, it's clear that Star Trek Into Darkness' Dolby TrueHD 7.1 soundtrack means business, and that business is sonic perfection. The track presents every element -- from the broadest action effect and largest musical score piece to the most nuanced sound effect and ambient support detail -- with striking clarity. The track is big, rich, and perfectly defined from the top of the highs to the deepest of the lows. As with the previous Star Trek soundtrack, this one is aggressive and potent without going overboard. Balance is key; never once does bass overwhelm the track, but never does it shy away from delivering the sort of pounding, naturally punishing presentation various scenes demand. There's excellent heft to phaser fire and the digital splattering percussion of hits to flesh. Space battles are even bigger, with dynamic blast effects and deep, high-yield bass in support. Explosions pack plenty of wallop, too. Musical delivery is seamlessly balanced around the stage, naturally enveloping the audience and creating a true 360-degree sound field. The musical surround elements aren't as pronounced as those placed in the front but they do support the main speakers at the appropriate level. Paramount's lossless soundtrack additionally carries movement with precision; the flow of an effect from one speaker to the next is extraordinary, and specific sound placement around the stage is always precise, whether splashed up front or immersing in the back. Dialogue plays with firm center presence and natural clarity in every scene, whether intimate dialogue in a quiet location or under the pressures of loud background music or explosive action. This is a spectacular track in every area and the perfect compliment to an excellent film that makes use of every last bit of sound at its disposal. "


Sorry to throw gasoline on the dying fire, but these 'reviewers' systems must consist of Bose HTIBs (if we're lucky) and/or earbuds.....


And I liked the film.....too bad.


JSS


----------



## kemiza

It depends on who you ask. Casual listeners wouldn't notice. I always felt some positive reviews may sell more movies. Having a system that's less than is one thing clearly ignoring poor sound quality is something else. Never been a big fan of DolbyTrueHD soundtracks I always felt they were lacking something. I didn't think the 2009 Star Trek soundtrack was that great either.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10530#post_23758506
> 
> 
> So what are these people smoking?
> 
> 
> From blu-ray.com:
> 
> 
> "From the opening notes of Michael Giacchino's now-familiar Star Trek reboot theme, it's clear that Star Trek Into Darkness' Dolby TrueHD 7.1 soundtrack means business, and that business is sonic perfection. The track presents every element -- from the broadest action effect and largest musical score piece to the most nuanced sound effect and ambient support detail -- with striking clarity. The track is big, rich, and perfectly defined from the top of the highs to the deepest of the lows. As with the previous Star Trek soundtrack, this one is aggressive and potent without going overboard. Balance is key; never once does bass overwhelm the track, but never does it shy away from delivering the sort of pounding, naturally punishing presentation various scenes demand. There's excellent heft to phaser fire and the digital splattering percussion of hits to flesh. Space battles are even bigger, with dynamic blast effects and deep, high-yield bass in support. Explosions pack plenty of wallop, too. Musical delivery is seamlessly balanced around the stage, naturally enveloping the audience and creating a true 360-degree sound field. The musical surround elements aren't as pronounced as those placed in the front but they do support the main speakers at the appropriate level. Paramount's lossless soundtrack additionally carries movement with precision; the flow of an effect from one speaker to the next is extraordinary, and specific sound placement around the stage is always precise, whether splashed up front or immersing in the back. Dialogue plays with firm center presence and natural clarity in every scene, whether intimate dialogue in a quiet location or under the pressures of loud background music or explosive action. This is a spectacular track in every area and the perfect compliment to an excellent film that makes use of every last bit of sound at its disposal. "



Written by Katie McGrath ^^^


(Just a guess, based on the deep high yield bass of it all)


----------



## edlittle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500_100#post_23758451
> 
> 
> I stand corrected bossobass. Thanks for the valid information. I'm watching STID right now definitely could have been better but I've heard much worse. Gladiator, Avengers, HTTYD etc...



Did you say HTTYD was much worse?! That's one of the best, most earth shaking tracks I've heard, even with subs going down to the low 20s.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10530#post_23757341
> 
> 
> Anyone measure the bass pulse in *World War Z*? There was some explosion and sustained bass tone that got so loud, I thought my subs would fail... They didn't but, wow, what the hell was that?! IT was in the latter part of the seen in Jerusalem. Holy crap!



That scene is memorable, for sure, but my favorite is the jetliner scene from grenade to crash. Not as high-level, but exceptionally well done and much longer in duration.

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1159310


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlittle*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10530#post_23758723
> 
> 
> Did you say HTTYD was much worse?! That's one of the best, most earth shaking tracks I've heard, even with subs going down to the low 20s.



Agreed. Not that Ive measured. Anyone else agree?


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlittle*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10530#post_23758723
> 
> 
> Did you say HTTYD was much worse?! That's one of the best, most earth shaking tracks I've heard, even with subs going down to the low 20s.


I didn't have a problem with the low end just didn't feel it was a great soundtrack overall. Just my opinion bro.


----------



## edlittle

Alright! Everyone is entitled to their opinion, I guess


----------



## lovinthehd

Maybe at bluray.com (re the STID review) they are in sync with the producers looking for those who think "never once does bass overwhelm the track"


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Just watched Star Trek Into Darkness on DVD. I'm thinking four stars. Could see 3.5 as well.


The clipping and compression made itself rather obvious, but I was watching at my usual -15dB with the LFE 8dB hot so it wasn't too fatiguing.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10530#post_23759457
> 
> 
> I didn't have a problem with the low end just didn't feel it was a great soundtrack overall. Just my opinion bro.



That is literally one of the best for me!.....What sub you running buddy?


----------



## basshead81

Man World War Z is intense! I agree the jetliner crash and jerusalem scenes were both amazing! My ears popped from the pressure lol


----------



## jsil

+1 the hand grenade scene in WWZ was awesome.


----------



## MemX

Has anyone seen / graphed the Lorax?


I think it's a Randy Thom film?



I picked it up for cheap (despite the ecomentalist subtext) and thought the mix and bass was ok!


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10530#post_23759690
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen / graphed the Lorax?
> 
> 
> I think it's a Randy Thom film?
> 
> 
> 
> I picked it up for cheap (despite the ecomentalist subtext) and thought the mix and bass was ok!



I think most here are not looking for "ok" bass, but rather the kind of bass that will rattle the fillings out of your teeth.


----------



## buddhamus

A little birdy told me that After Earth is not filtered










It will be interesting to see when the Bass charts are available......


----------



## ambesolman

I watched Spring Breakers last night. Lots of nice eye candy. The audio track was pretty cool with a few tracks that felt in the teens, but not positive. The girls are in bikinis the whole movie, it helps.


----------



## thrang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10530#post_23760271
> 
> 
> I watched Spring Breakers last night. Lots of nice eye candy. The audio track was pretty cool with a few tracks that felt in the teens, but not positive. The girls are in bikinis the whole movie, it helps.



Sounds like it had better top end...ahem...


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlittle*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10530#post_23758723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500_100#post_23758451
> 
> 
> I stand corrected bossobass. Thanks for the valid information. I'm watching STID right now definitely could have been better but I've heard much worse. Gladiator, Avengers, HTTYD etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say HTTYD was much worse?! That's one of the best, most earth shaking tracks I've heard, even with subs going down to the low 20s.
Click to expand...


Well, the final dragon battle at the end of HTTYD has a lot of impact, but that scene also has a ton of clipping, which is maybe what kemiza was referring to. Here's a particularly egregious shot of the square waves when the dragon breaks out of the mountain:

 


There's a ton of clipping in that scene, and not just in the CC. It's present in all channels, but worst in LCR & LFE. The surrounds mostly get spared.


On another subject...incidentally, buddhamus is correct, and it's not even as bad a movie as reviews say it is.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thrang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10530#post_23760331
> 
> 
> Sounds like it had better top end...ahem...



And here I thought this Thread was about the good bottom ends in movies!?!?


----------



## steve nn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10530#post_23759528
> 
> 
> Just watched Star Trek Into Darkness on DVD. I'm thinking four stars. Could see 3.5 as well.
> 
> 
> The clipping and compression made itself rather obvious, but I was watching at my usual -15dB with the LFE 8dB hot so it wasn't too fatiguing.



Cool! I just about picked it up yesterday but then thought I would check this thread out first. I did go with Z and it was worth picking up sound wise although I don’t like zombie movies at all.







I did think the movie was done well though considering.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thrang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10530#post_23760331
> 
> 
> Sounds like it had better top end...ahem...


Don't know about better, but definitely just as good


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10320#post_23742065
> 
> 
> It looks like me and you are at a different world in this thread now. LOL!
> 
> 
> The *DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1* sound track is very whimsical and fun to listen to.
> 
> 
> Be prepared for Nanny's walking stick making contact with the floor because I was not.


I'm not sure how deep it digs but I've only had a quick listen so far - I will have to watch it when the missus's friend's daughter comes round! lol


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23760344
> 
> 
> Well, the final dragon battle at the end of HTTYD has a lot of impact, but that scene also has a ton of clipping, which is maybe what kemiza was referring to. Here's a particularly egregious shot of the square waves when the dragon breaks out of the mountain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a ton of clipping in that scene, and not just in the CC. It's present in all channels, but worst in LCR & LFE. The surrounds mostly get spared.
> 
> 
> On another subject...incidentally, buddhamus is correct, and it's not even as bad a movie as reviews say it is.


I'm surprised at that clipping in HTTYD, but perhaps it was a design decision to emphasis the extreme nature of what is happening in the scene? The rest of the movie seems well balanced to my inexperienced ears


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23760344
> 
> 
> Well, the final dragon battle at the end of HTTYD has a lot of impact, but that scene also has a ton of clipping, which is maybe what kemiza was referring to. Here's a particularly egregious shot of the square waves when the dragon breaks out of the mountain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a ton of clipping in that scene, and not just in the CC. It's present in all channels, but worst in LCR & LFE. The surrounds mostly get spared.
> 
> 
> On another subject...incidentally, buddhamus is correct, and it's not even as bad a movie as reviews say it is.



IIRC,


It is not a systemic problem in that film, like in others...using clipping as a conscientious decision for a particular effect is one thing; using it just for loudness' sake, or because someone in the room keeps saying 'louder' without regard to the signal integrity is another matter entirely.


JSS


And clipping is not new; listen to Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23760636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23760344
> 
> 
> Well, the final dragon battle at the end of HTTYD has a lot of impact, but that scene also has a ton of clipping, which is maybe what kemiza was referring to. Here's a particularly egregious shot of the square waves when the dragon breaks out of the mountain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a ton of clipping in that scene, and not just in the CC. It's present in all channels, but worst in LCR & LFE. The surrounds mostly get spared.
> 
> 
> On another subject...incidentally, buddhamus is correct, and it's not even as bad a movie as reviews say it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC,
> 
> 
> It is not a systemic problem in that film, like in others...using clipping as a conscientious decision for a particular effect is one thing; using it just for loudness' sake, or because someone in the room keeps saying 'louder' without regard to the signal integrity is another matter entirely.
> 
> 
> JSS
> 
> 
> And clipping is not new; listen to Empire Strikes Back.
Click to expand...


All correct. Which is why the sound designers & mixers might have thought that a mountain falling down close to us (contextual distance) might sound clipped to our ears, in HTTYD and Immortals. The same prolly goes for an impact causing a tidal wave.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10530#post_23759585
> 
> 
> That is literally one of the best for me!.....What sub you running buddy?


You didn't read my post buddy.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23760344
> 
> 
> Well, the final dragon battle at the end of HTTYD has a lot of impact, but that scene also has a ton of clipping, which is maybe what kemiza was referring to. Here's a particularly egregious shot of the square waves when the dragon breaks out of the mountain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a ton of clipping in that scene, and not just in the CC. It's present in all channels, but worst in LCR & LFE. The surrounds mostly get spared.
> 
> 
> On another subject...incidentally, buddhamus is correct, and it's not even as bad a movie as reviews say it is.


Thanks nube. Just implying there are better DolbyTrueHD titles than HTTYD.


----------



## Prime316

One request guys. Can we not type out the names of the movies referenced in this thread? Look at some of them. It takes just as long to type the abbreviations as the names of some of them. Sometimes when I first glance at a post, I'm like....what in the world does that stand for?


----------



## booga24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23760829
> 
> 
> One request guys. Can we not type out the names of the movies referenced in this thread? Look at some of them. *It takes just as long to type the abbreviations as the names of some of them*. Sometimes when I first glance at a post, I'm like....what in the world does that stand for?





You sure about that? STID - Star Trek Into Darkness







.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23760829
> 
> 
> One request guys. Can we not type out the names of the movies referenced in this thread? Look at some of them. It takes just as long to type the abbreviations as the names of some of them. Sometimes when I first glance at a post, I'm like....what in the world does that stand for?


 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23651174 There you go.


----------



## Kini62

Watched WWZ last night. Pretty decent bass overall. The grenade scene was incredible. Better than the pod emergence I'm WOTW IMO.


Only the scene from Percy Jackson while confronting Hades had a similar affect in my room.


----------



## thrang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23760685
> 
> 
> All correct. Which is why the sound designers & mixers might have thought that a mountain falling down close to us (contextual distance) might sound clipped to our ears, in HTTYD and Immortals. The same prolly goes for an impact causing a tidal wave.



I certainly hope clipping isn't used in some misguided technique by mixers that that's how we would hear such sounds for real...


----------



## mbfleming

I watched Star Trek Into Darkness again last night, and I'm convinced the clipping and distortion was used creatively to make certain effects sound louder. I hope this isn't the beginning of a trend.


----------



## maxmercy

Our ears can 'clip' or 'saturate' just like any mic or speaker. They can be saturated with sound to the point that no greater signal can be sent to the brain, ultimately damaging the hair cells, which do not regenerate.


Any eletromechanical system has limits. The sound teams have limited SPL and bandwidth capability to 're-create' the event, so clipping the signal can be perceived as yet another tool at their disposal. Sometime overused, IMO....


JSS


----------



## thrang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23761015
> 
> 
> Our ears can 'clip' or 'saturate' just like any mic or speaker. They can be saturated with sound to the point that no greater signal can be sent to the brain, ultimately damaging the hair cells, which do not regenerate.
> 
> 
> Any eletromechanical system has limits. The sound teams have limited SPL and bandwidth capability to 're-create' the event, so clipping the signal can be perceived as yet another tool at their disposal. Sometime overused, IMO....
> 
> 
> JSS



Yes, but for the rare times we've been exposed to something like for real, it's doesn't sound like this baked in clipping


To bake the clipping in at any volume level makes it more unnatural, and fatiguing to boot.


A horrible decision by mixers/ directors if purposeful


----------



## kemiza

Like a dragon? I couldn't resist that one.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thrang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23761055
> 
> 
> Yes, but for the rare times we've been exposed to something like for real, it's doesn't sound like this baked in clipping
> 
> 
> To bake the clipping in at any volume level makes it more unnatural, and fatiguing to boot.
> 
> 
> A horrible decision by mixers/ directors if purposeful



I agree with you, but I just wanted to say that I understand why it is sometimes used. Square waves can sometimes be the right sound for something, but running into 0dBFS without knowing it and losing data is poor form. We see it more often than I'd like....


If STID would jut have been a mere 3-4dB lower in overall level, signal integrity maybe could have been maintained.....who knows.


Looking forward to the buzz around After Earth.....hope it delivers.


JSS


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23760890
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23651174 There you go.



Yea we don't all have them memorized though, lol. Well some of you may


----------



## jlpowell84

So with all this discussion about clipping lately and Star Trek into Darkness (^







)...How does that relate to damaging speakers? I mean sending square signal isn't good right? Or is it rather only if my actual amplifier sends the square signal due to clipping and not 'recorded clipping' correct?


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23761220
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the buzz around After Earth.....hope it delivers.
> 
> 
> JSS



Did you pay attention to how that movie did in the theaters and reviews it got?


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kini62*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23760897
> 
> 
> Watched WWZ last night. Pretty decent bass overall. The grenade scene was incredible. Better than the pod emergence I'm WOTW IMO.
> 
> 
> Only the scene from Percy Jackson while confronting Hades had a similar affect in my room.


Better than WotW? That's high praise!

​


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23761284
> 
> 
> So with all this discussion about clipping lately and Star Trek into Darkness (^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...*How does that relate to damaging speakers? I mean sending square signal isn't good right? Or is it rather only if my actual amplifier sends the square signal due to clipping and not 'recorded clipping' correct?*


+1

I've often wondered this myself.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23761284
> 
> 
> So with all this discussion about clipping lately and Star Trek into Darkness (^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...How does that relate to damaging speakers? I mean sending square signal isn't good right? Or is it rather only if my actual amplifier sends the square signal due to clipping and not 'recorded clipping' correct?



I believe if the amp is not actually clipping, there should be no harm. No different then alot of the newer music that has distortion recorded into the bass line.


----------



## jsil

I've got to agree the hand grenade scene on WWZ was awesome.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23761409
> 
> 
> I believe if the amp is not actually clipping, there should be no harm. No different then alot of the newer music that has distortion recorded into the bass line.



Correct. The better your speakers can track the distorted recording, the 'worse' it will sound (to some). To others, or a DnB/DubStep audience expecting the square waves, it may be magic.


JSS


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23760829
> 
> 
> One request guys. Can we not type out the names of the movies referenced in this thread? Look at some of them. It takes just as long to type the abbreviations as the names of some of them. Sometimes when I first glance at a post, I'm like....what in the world does that stand for?



It may be me, but I find it quite amusing trying to figure out what movie is being talked about based of the scenes being referenced, but there are some abbreviations that I'll read like ?


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23761743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23761409
> 
> 
> I believe if the amp is not actually clipping, there should be no harm. No different then alot of the newer music that has distortion recorded into the bass line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. The better your speakers can track the distorted recording, the 'worse' it will sound (to some). To others, or a DnB/DubStep audience expecting the square waves, it may be magic.
> 
> 
> JSS
Click to expand...


I'm also curious as to the effects on amplified distortion and seems to me whether its baked in or produced by your amp it's still damaging. Any sources on distinguishing the effect on speakers?


----------



## landshark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23761497
> 
> 
> I've got to agree the hand grenade scene on WWZ was awesome.


+1! Just watched it tonight, even my wife said the bass was SUPER STRONG! I think it'll be one of the top demo scene.


----------



## jlpowell84

Landshark, how is your theater treating you? Your thread was literally one of the first things I read when I joined AVS. Good stuff! You been dealing with any upgrade bugs?


----------



## spidey.joe80

its true what they say about After Earth, bass alll the way down.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560_40#post_23762236
> 
> 
> its true what they say about After Earth, bass alll the way down.



To what ?


----------



## audiofan1

Last night I finally watched ROTK (EE Bluray) on my new setup and can understand why its on the 5 star list







Its loaded with room energizing ULF under pining's through out and keep in mind its 4+ hours long, The elephants footfalls are incredible and bass was were ever the fell. Its indeed a movie that has it all , just a Vegas style bass buffet


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23761220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thrang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23761055
> 
> 
> Yes, but for the rare times we've been exposed to something like for real, it's doesn't sound like this baked in clipping
> 
> 
> To bake the clipping in at any volume level makes it more unnatural, and fatiguing to boot.
> 
> 
> A horrible decision by mixers/ directors if purposeful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you, but I just wanted to say that I understand why it is sometimes used. Square waves can sometimes be the right sound for something, but running into 0dBFS without knowing it and losing data is poor form. We see it more often than I'd like.
> 
> 
> JSS
Click to expand...

Yep. If folks have been around jet engines, they'd know our ears can clip, which is why I didn't find the clipping of those flying things in TL when he first enters the grid, to be annoying. The effect suited its purpose.


I wholeheartedly agree about clipping due to carelessness or just wanting to make things LOUD the entire time though. That IS annoying.



Max


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500_100#post_23762411
> 
> 
> Last night I finally watched ROTK (EE Bluray) on my new setup and can understand why its on the 5 star list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its loaded with room energizing ULF under pining's through out and keep in mind its 4+ hours long, The elephants footfalls are incredible and bass was were ever the fell. Its indeed a movie that has it all , just a Vegas style bass buffet





LOTR ROTK?


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comfynumb*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10590#post_23762515
> 
> 
> LOTR ROTK?


lord of the rings return of the king


----------



## comfynumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10500_100#post_23762589
> 
> 
> lord of the rings return of the king





I figured that's what he meant and agree about the soundtrack.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10580_20#post_23761348
> 
> 
> Did you pay attention to how that movie did in the theaters and reviews it got?


This.

Can bass really be that important that we would sit through a stinker ?


----------



## Snowmanick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10590#post_23762924
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Can (sic) bass really be that important that we would sit through a stinker ?



If you notice how many times "Pulse" is mentioned in this thread, the answer is pretty obvious.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10590#post_23762924
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Car bass really be that important that we would sit through a stinker ?



It really is bad. lol. And I'm not hard to please with this type of movie. Why Will Smith would choose to end an almost 20 year run of #1 movies and do one with M. Night SHAMalan is beyond me.


That said, the bass does seem unfiltered, but there's not too much of it. Besides the ship crashing scene that was in all the trailers, I can think of only one other with real bass content....or it could just be that my subconscious is trying to protect me by making me forget.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

Madonna bluray recalled due to bad audio.


"Due to an error in manufacturing that has compromised the 5.1 audio in the US, a full recall of the Blu-ray disc will be issued in the US. No other markets will be affected."


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/23/madonna-mdna-tour-blu-ray-recalled_n_3975058.html


----------



## Cowboys

The grenade part in WWZ, is that the grenade on airplane? Time stamp please? I watched this movie on my secondary system at very low volume and need to rewatch it in my theater. Thanks.


----------



## Kini62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10590#post_23763303
> 
> 
> The grenade part in WWZ, is that the grenade on airplane? Time stamp please? I watched this movie on my secondary system at very low volume and need to rewatch it in my theater. Thanks.



It's the one when they are escaping Jerusalem at about 1:05 or thereabouts.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kini62*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10590#post_23763472
> 
> 
> It's the one when they are escaping Jerusalem at about 1:05 or thereabouts.


That's the one that made me sit up and take notice







. That was pretty intense. I enjoyed the film and I thought all of the stuff in Philly was great also. But that one grenade when they were in Jerusalem was just crazy.


----------



## nube

To everyone reading this and wondering what some of the most demanding scenes are, I made a post in a different thread regarding someone tripping a breaker on the Washington Monument scene in Olympus Has Fallen after never having that problem before. Because it might be useful and particularly illustrative to some others reading this forum, here's the bulk of my post with minor edits in [brackets].


I think what's going on here [re: breaker popping] is that the OHF Washington Monument scene asks your amps, wiring, and breakers to pass a LARGE amount of current for a very long time, about 21 seconds as shown in this SL graph:

 


The scene finishes with a huge blast at the end. What's likely happening is your breaker is really warm and close to tripping to begin with in that scene, after passing so much current for so long, then the last four seconds and the final bit with content to DC pops it over the edge. The end of that scene asks your bass managed system (not running hot) to produce 124dB, and a large portion of it from dc-3Hz.


A more efficient amp (if that's truly what the IPR is) might work, although the end of that scene is a LOT to ask of an amp @ 2ohms, same for your wiring/breaker.


Take some heart, though - that's about the worst case scenario your system is ever going to see. There really aren't any scenes that compare with that one in terms of intensity & duration.


TIH Cop Car Smash is fun, but isn't close:

 


HTTYD's Dragon Crash is a powerful effect, but the duration isn't [comparable]:

 


[FOTP's Barrel Roll segment of the plane crash scene has that really hot bit @ 32Hz, but overall isn't nearly as great]:

 


WOTW's Plane Crash has deep content, for sure, but doesn't ask for the same sustained output:

 


[It was brought up that the Pulse Server Room scene might present an interesting comparison.]


[Pulse Server Room Scene isn't a] constant duration effect, and not [nearly] as intense:

 


In fact, it's hard to find another scene directly comparable to Olympus Has Fallen's Washington Monument scene.


However, I did find one:


The Last Airbender's Water Wall scene is the only thing that comes close:

 


It's [much] longer than OHF's WashMon scene (4x longer), but less intense and not as deep [especially in the content around and below 20Hz].


So, I think if you can get your settings & system dialed in to where you never clip or trip the breaker on the OHF WashMon scene, AND you have all the output you could ever want (even to show off), you'll never have to worry again.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kini62*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10590#post_23763472
> 
> 
> It's the one when they are escaping Jerusalem at about 1:05 or thereabouts.


Thanks


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10560#post_23761497
> 
> 
> I've got to agree the hand grenade scene on WWZ was awesome.



Ditto! I wasn't expecting it to be that good so when it happened I thought, "Whoa, here's a '5 Star moment'!" I'm not sure how many times I hit the Rewind button to hear it again.


----------



## jsil

My wife come into the room and said what was that and I'm in earthquake country hahaha!!.


----------



## drewTT

The first few grenade tosses during that scene made me wonder WTF everyone was talking about but then the final grenade was tossed and DAMN!!!


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10600_20#post_23764646
> 
> 
> The first few grenade tosses during that scene made me wonder WTF everyone was talking about but then the final grenade was tossed and DAMN!!!


Lol me too! I got real nervous when those first couple went off and wasn't really impressed.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10590#post_23763918
> 
> 
> To everyone reading this and wondering what some of the most demanding scenes are, I made a post in a different thread regarding someone tripping a breaker on the Washington Monument scene in Olympus Has Fallen after never having that problem before.



That scene had my eyeballs rattling. That was a new experience for me, though others have reported that the tapped horns did it to them, too, in Percy Jackson: TLT. I must not be as sensitive as they are... I've run that movie super hot and have yet to get that from it.


No breakers tripping though. Not sure the RMX1850HD could do it before the horns bring the ceiling down first.


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10600_100#post_23763577
> 
> 
> That's the one that made me sit up and take notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That was pretty intense. I enjoyed the film and I thought all of the stuff in Philly was great also. But that one grenade when they were in Jerusalem was just crazy.



It broke the fabric covered frame I have over the IB on the left side of my room. Not sure if it broke it the first time I played it or the fifth...


----------



## Scott Simonian

I'd wonder if any of you guys had ever heard a bass sweep before. You'd think this was the first time for all of youz.


----------



## Mrkazador

What other movies have decent lfe sweeps like wwz? Only one I can think of is Transformers and I don't think its as strong and doesn't go as low.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10590#post_23764946
> 
> 
> What other movies have decent lfe sweeps like wwz? Only one I can think of is Transformers and I don't think its as strong and doesn't go as low.



Off the top of my head, I'd say Man With The Iron Fist.


----------



## edlittle

Oblivion has a great one when Cruise's line snaps in the library ~20 minutes in


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10590#post_23764946
> 
> 
> What other movies have decent lfe sweeps like wwz? Only one I can think of is Transformers and I don't think its as strong and doesn't go as low.



I guess so but is that the only reason? WWZ kinda really sucked.











WotW has a nice sweep to 10hz or lower when the first machine rises out of the ground. There is a chart somewhere. I know because I did it.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10600_100#post_23764946
> 
> 
> What other movies have decent lfe sweeps like wwz? Only one I can think of is Transformers and I don't think its as strong and doesn't go as low.



Kungfu Panda...Skadoosh...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10600_100#post_23764956
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head, I'd say Man With The Iron Fist.



+1


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10590#post_23763918
> 
> 
> To everyone reading this and wondering what some of the most demanding scenes are, I made a post in a different thread regarding someone tripping a breaker on the Washington Monument scene in Olympus Has Fallen after never having that problem before. Because it might be useful and particularly illustrative to some others reading this forum, here's the bulk of my post with minor edits in [brackets].
> 
> 
> I think what's going on here [re: breaker popping] is that the OHF Washington Monument scene asks your amps, wiring, and breakers to pass a LARGE amount of current for a very long time, about 21 seconds as shown in this SL graph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scene finishes with a huge blast at the end. What's likely happening is your breaker is really warm and close to tripping to begin with in that scene, after passing so much current for so long, then the last four seconds and the final bit with content to DC pops it over the edge. The end of that scene asks your bass managed system (not running hot) to produce 124dB, and a large portion of it from dc-3Hz.
> 
> 
> A more efficient amp (if that's truly what the IPR is) might work, although the end of that scene is a LOT to ask of an amp @ 2ohms, same for your wiring/breaker.
> 
> 
> Take some heart, though - that's about the worst case scenario your system is ever going to see. There really aren't any scenes that compare with that one in terms of intensity & duration.
> 
> 
> TIH Cop Car Smash is fun, but isn't close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTTYD's Dragon Crash is a powerful effect, but the duration isn't [comparable]:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOTW's Plane Crash has deep content, for sure, but doesn't ask for the same sustained output:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [It was brought up that the Pulse Server Room scene might present an interesting comparison.]
> 
> 
> [Pulse Server Room Scene isn't a] constant duration effect, and not [nearly] as intense:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, it's hard to find another scene directly comparable to Olympus Has Fallen's Washington Monument scene.
> 
> 
> However, I did find one:
> 
> 
> The Last Airbender's Water Wall scene is the only thing that comes close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's [much] longer than OHF's WashMon scene (4x longer), but less intense and not as deep [especially in the content around and below 20Hz].
> 
> 
> So, I think if you can get your settings & system dialed in to where you never clip or trip the breaker on the OHF WashMon scene, AND you have all the output you could ever want (even to show off), you'll never have to worry again.


 

Awesome post nube. This really puts things into perspective. I absolutely love that scene. If you've ever been on the Gravitron (spinning theme park ride)...it's the HT experience equivalent.
 
Imagine your face contorting (spell check did not correct spelling?) at reference, similar to what it would look like at 2,3,or 4 G's...


----------



## MKtheater

You guys are killing me, I have no watched a movie in over a month!


----------



## weeman

Totally agree with Nube. The OHF Washington Monument scene is the only scene that I have ever tripped a breaker on.


Even though I'm only running my Crown ITech 8000 through a 240v / 10A breaker it has never been a problem with any other scene and I usually watch at reference with the subs 5-10db hot.


The ITech is powering a pair of passive JTR Orbit Shifters & running a 10Hz HPF.


----------



## capricorn kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10590#post_23763577
> 
> 
> That's the one that made me sit up and take notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That was pretty intense. I enjoyed the film and I thought all of the stuff in Philly was great also. But that one grenade when they were in Jerusalem was just crazy.


Yeah...my subs made some funny noises on that scene. A slight flapping noise and a lot of air pushing thru the ports. I hit rewind just to get near the port and that was the most air I ever felt coming out of my port. The only other time this has happened was on a scene in War Horse where a bomb went off in the distance and there was a really strong low end rumble that came after.


----------



## ambesolman

Just finished WWZ on Vudu. I thought the movie was pretty good. Y'all weren't kidding about the grenade! Sounded great, rewound it a couple of times. There was a second good sweep later on that may have been a little longer but sounded just as good. Good times.

Is it possible to do graphs off of Vudu? It'd be interesting to see how it compares.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10590#post_23764919
> 
> 
> I'd wonder if any of you guys had ever heard a bass sweep before. You'd think this was the first time for all of youz.


Nope, plenty of sweeps







. It's just that it seemed impressive for just a grenade. There have been other sweeps or much bigger explosions that did not give me the feeling that did. The TRON onto the Grid was impressive. The Transformers flip and when the Decepticon helicopter get's it were also nice sweeps. BTW, that OHF Washington Monument scene was insane as well. I really enjoyed that one and with that graph, I can see why







.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10590#post_23765022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10600_100#post_23764946
> 
> 
> What other movies have decent lfe sweeps like wwz? Only one I can think of is Transformers and I don't think its as strong and doesn't go as low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kungfu Panda...Skadoosh...
Click to expand...


The Skadoosh scene has something I would call a sweep, when Po (the panda) is hit by Ti Lung (the bad tiger) and his body reacts like jello in slow motion to absorb the impact. Here's what it looks like in graph form:


Kung Fu Panda - Slo-Mo Jello Body

 


But, the Skadoosh explosion is not a bass sweep. It's just a heavy effect, as evidenced here:


Kung Fu Panda - Skadoosh scene

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10600_100#post_23764956
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head, I'd say Man With The Iron Fist.



That whole movie is bass sweeps from 20-40Hz, on infinite repeat, with almost no variety. Absolutely terrible sound design, but it is a lot of bass...in the same way that a ghetto blaster car, with Bass Mekanic on repeat, at 5AM, outside your window, as you're trying to sleep off a brutal bender is a lot of bass.


----------



## MKtheater

OK, this movie is a stinker but I remember it having one awesome scene that lasted a long time!


The New Daughter with Kevin Costner. I know Bosso graphed it before.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10620#post_23766564
> 
> 
> OK, this movie is a stinker but I remember it having one awesome scene that lasted a long time!
> 
> 
> The New Daughter with Kevin Costner. I know Bosso graphed it before.



I've never seen the movie, but have a demo disc with the scene in question. Here's a graph of it:


The New Daughter

 


That scene is exactly what's shown in the graph, for 164 seconds (2:44) straight. The content shifts ever so slightly higher in frequency about halfway through, and the levels vary just a little bit. But, that's it. It's a cool effect to create a lot of tension/dread, but nothing special in terms of sound design.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10620#post_23766527
> 
> 
> That whole movie is bass sweeps from 20-40Hz, on infinite repeat, with almost no variety. Absolutely terrible sound design, but it is a lot of bass...in the same way that a ghetto blaster car, with Bass Mekanic on repeat, at 5AM, outside your window, as you're trying to sleep off a brutal bender is a lot of bass.



So.....what you're saying is that MWTIF is your favorite bass movie?


----------



## MKtheater

OHF scored a 4.75, you would think if it has the loudest and lowest scene ever it would get there. Just missed 5 stars but maybe we should have voted it a 5.5 for subjective if it has the best bass scene ever!


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10590#post_23763918
> 
> 
> To everyone reading this and wondering what some of the most demanding scenes are, I made a post in a different thread regarding someone tripping a breaker on the Washington Monument scene in Olympus Has Fallen after never having that problem before. Because it might be useful and particularly illustrative to some others reading this forum, here's the bulk of my post with minor edits in [brackets].
> 
> 
> I think what's going on here [re: breaker popping] is that the OHF Washington Monument scene asks your amps, wiring, and breakers to pass a LARGE amount of current for a very long time, about 21 seconds as shown in this SL graph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scene finishes with a huge blast at the end. What's likely happening is your breaker is really warm and close to tripping to begin with in that scene, after passing so much current for so long, then the last four seconds and the final bit with content to DC pops it over the edge. The end of that scene asks your bass managed system (not running hot) to produce 124dB, and a large portion of it from dc-3Hz.
> 
> 
> A more efficient amp (if that's truly what the IPR is) might work, although the end of that scene is a LOT to ask of an amp @ 2ohms, same for your wiring/breaker.
> 
> 
> Take some heart, though - that's about the worst case scenario your system is ever going to see. There really aren't any scenes that compare with that one in terms of intensity & duration.
> 
> 
> TIH Cop Car Smash is fun, but isn't close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTTYD's Dragon Crash is a powerful effect, but the duration isn't [comparable]:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOTW's Plane Crash has deep content, for sure, but doesn't ask for the same sustained output:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [It was brought up that the Pulse Server Room scene might present an interesting comparison.]
> 
> 
> [Pulse Server Room Scene isn't a] constant duration effect, and not [nearly] as intense:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, it's hard to find another scene directly comparable to Olympus Has Fallen's Washington Monument scene.
> 
> 
> However, I did find one:
> 
> 
> The Last Airbender's Water Wall scene is the only thing that comes close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's [much] longer than OHF's WashMon scene (4x longer), but less intense and not as deep [especially in the content around and below 20Hz].
> 
> 
> So, I think if you can get your settings & system dialed in to where you never clip or trip the breaker on the OHF WashMon scene, AND you have all the output you could ever want (even to show off), you'll never have to worry again.



Not even the legendary War of the Worlds - Pods Emerge scene can compare. It's really darn good, but it's missing the unrelenting, constant use of the _full_ bandwidth for such a duration. Here's proof:


War of the Worlds - Pods Emerge scene, Death Ray sequence

 


And, War of the Worlds - Pods Emerge scene, ground cracking sequence


----------



## MKtheater

What about lightning strikes?


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10620#post_23766989
> 
> 
> What about lightning strikes?


I was thinking the same thing. My guess is that they go very low, and can be demanding, but they don't have duration that the scene from OHF has.

I think other parts of WOTW are very tough. This is just my opinion though. When Tom is running through the streets, some of those homes that explode seem low, loud and sustained to me. Plus, when the semi gets thrown off the bridge into the house, that is just crazy loud and long, but I don't know how deep it goes.


----------



## steve nn

I viewed STID last night and was disappointed. The bass was terribly lacking in many of the scenes that they could have really done something nice with imo. I found it very compressed and lacking. Yes there were moments, but nothing to write home about. Glad I only spent what I did from a RB and didn't buy it. bummer


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10620#post_23766989
> 
> 
> What about lightning strikes?



Are you asking how they compare to OHF's WashMon scene, or just asking in general? They are lower level and not sustained. Quality stuff, though. Here's the scene in question:


War of the Worlds - Lightning Strikes sequence before the Pods Emerge scene (from the moment Mr. Scientology starts to sing, "Oh say can you see...")


----------



## MKtheater

Just comparing graphs that are the same levels for reference. It really shows that OHF has the new reference demo scene! I have not seen the movie yet. I can make it my first movie with the new subs.


----------



## nube

 Iron Man 3 has been measured. It's pretty much as expected compared to the previous two. Nothing really for fans of this thread to get excited about at all.


----------



## Transmaniacon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10620#post_23767095
> 
> 
> Just comparing graphs that are the same levels for reference. It really shows that OHF has the new reference demo scene! I have not seen the movie yet. I can make it my first movie with the new subs.



It sounds good but the movie itself is pretty terrible. Cheesy lines, bad acting, and B-rate special effects.


----------



## MKtheater

I will rent it and skip to the scene!


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10620#post_23767208
> 
> 
> I will rent it and skip to the scene!



Definitely check out OHF. Watch the whole thing. It's good.


Skip World War Z. It's a snoozer.


----------



## edlittle

Don't skip World War Z! Scott's wrong!







Really though, it's a solid thriller with great action and a very suspenseful movie. IMO a great addition to the zombie genre.


----------



## MKtheater

I like all kinds of movies and zombie movies too! I already bought most of the movies, not OHF though. Great bass I might just buy it.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10620#post_23767176
> 
> 
> It sounds good but the movie itself is pretty terrible. Cheesy lines, bad acting, and B-rate special effects.




I pretty much agree. As great as the bass is and especially the WM scene, I don't see myself buying it unless I can find it dirt cheap and even then it would be for bass purposes only and that one scene in particular. Not that I am against doing that as evidenced by some of the discs I own







, but the more "demo" material I get, the less I need so there needs to be other reasons to grab the disc. I say rent it first.


As far as MWTIF, I thought the movie was highly entertaining ridiculous fun, and the audio matched that vibe so it worked well IMO. Still nothing I want to own, but I thought the audio track suited the film very well and was highly entertaining, overdone sweeps and all.


Planning a WWZ and IM3 double feature today and trying to decide which to watch first? I want to save the best overall bass film for last, so not sure which to watch first. It looks like WWZ digs deeper, but maybe IM3 has more scenes with bass? Not sure which would be overall better, so not sure which to fire up first.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10620#post_23767101
> 
> Iron Man 3 has been measured. It's pretty much as expected compared to the previous two. Nothing really for fans of this thread to get excited about at all.




Thanks Nube, and I did not see this before my comments above. Looks like IM3 will be watched first and save WWZ for last!


----------



## Mrkazador


I think WWZ is a lot more fun in LFE than IM3.


----------



## nube

Without a doubt, WWZ is the film with more bass content, much more. As far as entertainment value, I'd put IM3 higher, but only slightly. I thought Pitt's acting was just terrible through the first quarter of WWZ, and the movie as a whole was pretty bad, especially that flat, boring, unimaginative ending.


----------



## Kini62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10620#post_23767512
> 
> 
> Without a doubt, WWZ is the film with more bass content, much more. As far as entertainment value, I'd put IM3 higher, but only slightly. I thought Pitt's acting was just terrible through the first quarter of WWZ, and the movie as a whole was pretty bad, especially that flat, boring, unimaginative ending.



Me, my wife and kids quite enjoyed WWZ. Pretty good as the genre is concerned. The first half was better than the second half where all the rewrites and editing occurred. The ending was a pretty big let down compared to the rest of the film.


Not a movie I would likely buy until it hits the $8 bin at Wally World.


----------



## Toe

Thanks guys! I will save the best for last as far as LFE and watch WWZ after IM3.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10620#post_23766989
> 
> 
> What about lightning strikes?



Shocking


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10620#post_23767101
> 
> Iron Man 3 has been measured. It's pretty much as expected compared to the previous two. Nothing really for fans of this thread to get excited about at all.



IM1 and IM2 had extension down to 14 and 16 Hz, respectively, while IM3 was down to 22 Hz. That does account for my initial subjective take that 3 was the worst of the franchise.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Flageborg, you are clipping that s**t up like none other







but I'm glad you're still posting.


----------



## mbfleming




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10620#post_23767884
> 
> 
> IM1 and IM2 had extension down to 14 and 16 Hz, respectively, while IM3 was down to 22 Hz. That does account for my initial subjective take that 3 was the worst of the franchise.



Iron Man 3 would have been awesome only if it went to 11. That would be 3 lower.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10600_100#post_23767830
> 
> 
> Shocking



This looks nothing like nube's graph above? Clipping?


----------



## Toe

Cant remember who described IM3 as underwhelming in the low end department, but that nailed it from my experience as well. I thought the movie was the worst of the three also. PQ was solid. RENT FIRST! SO glad I did not buy this turd!


----------



## tboe77

I don't get to watch movies anywhere near reference level unless I have the house to myself. If the wife and kiddio are home, it's very low volume or headphones for me.


So, every once in a while, I take a day off so I can indulge myself! I have just such a day planned for Monday, and I've got a number of new blu-rays to watch. On the agenda are: STID, IM3, and WWZ. It seems that WWZ is the winner in the bass department. Might have to save that one for last.


----------



## landshark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10590#post_23762067
> 
> 
> Landshark, how is your theater treating you? Your thread was literally one of the first things I read when I joined AVS. Good stuff! You been dealing with any upgrade bugs?


As you'd expected, I've been really enjoying the HT especially I've just added a 2nd SVS PB12-Plus. That land me in the 4 stars ULF level on the other thread. I finally understand what you guys have been talking about (different movie scenes) in here.


----------



## lovinthehd

Curious, watching Tomorrow Never Dies tonight, is Skyfall the best measuring Bond film to date?


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10650#post_23768336
> 
> 
> Cant remember who described IM3 as underwhelming in the low end department, but that nailed it from my experience as well. I thought the movie was the worst of the three also. PQ was solid. RENT FIRST! SO glad I did not buy this turd!



I totally agree that the movie went in the wrong direction. I just finished watching it. I would not have bought it if I had seen it in the theaters.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10650#post_23768668
> 
> 
> Curious, watching Tomorrow Never Dies tonight, is Skyfall the best measuring Bond film to date?



I guess so. Everything pre-Daniel Craig will have the typical sound mix of their day. Even the most recent Brosnan flick will be underwhelming (bass-wise) by today's standards.


I honestly do not remember ANY remarkable bass in Royale. Solace had a few moments but nothing to really write home about. Now, Skyfall has a wicked hot and deep train crash but... I'm not sure there is much else going on. Oh. There is the helicopter and explosion(s) towards the end too. So yeah, Skyfall would be your best bet for bass quality, extension, etc.


----------



## lovinthehd

Scott, those are pretty much my thoughts although Tomorrow Never Dies had more bass than the older Bond films I'd seen recently during their festival on Encore, I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10620#post_23767176
> 
> 
> It sounds good but the movie itself is pretty terrible. Cheesy lines, bad acting, and B-rate special effects.



Well, its not exactly a cinematic masterpiece, but, it was somewhat entertaining atleast. Those with strong sub-20hz capability will enjoy the movie just for those moments, I know I did.


----------



## petetherock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10650#post_23768993
> 
> 
> I guess so. Everything pre-Daniel Craig will have the typical sound mix of their day. Even the most recent Brosnan flick will be underwhelming (bass-wise) by today's standards.
> 
> 
> I honestly do not remember ANY remarkable bass in Royale. Solace had a few moments but nothing to really write home about. Now, Skyfall has a wicked hot and deep train crash but... I'm not sure there is much else going on. Oh. There is the helicopter and explosion(s) towards the end too. So yeah, Skyfall would be your best bet for bass quality, extension, etc.


+1

There is plenty of action, but deep bass isn't something found in any Bond movie apart from the single train crash.. It's rivals like Bourne, or even XXX have more bassy scenes..


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10650#post_23769009
> 
> 
> Scott, those are pretty much my thoughts although Tomorrow Never Dies had more bass than the older Bond films I'd seen recently during their festival on Encore, I thought I'd ask.


The TND opening is pretty impressive.


----------



## MKtheater

Skyall is by far the best bond bass movie and overall an excellent bass movie.


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10600_100#post_23768336
> 
> 
> Cant remember who described IM3 as underwhelming in the low end department, but that nailed it from my experience as well. I thought the movie was the worst of the three also. PQ was solid. RENT FIRST! SO glad I did not buy this turd!



Sweet! Uh, I mean that sucks!


I was going to buy this since I have 1 and 2, but NF shipped so I figured I'd wait. That, and I have not watched IM2 since the bluray release.










But, TURD or not, Pacific Rim will be on my media shelf.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10650#post_23770563
> 
> 
> Sweet! Uh, I mean that sucks!
> 
> 
> I was going to buy this since I have 1 and 2, but NF shipped so I figured I'd wait. That, and I have not watched IM2 since the bluray release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, TURD or not, Pacific Rim will be on my media shelf.



I'm with you Cabo! I'm all in for a blind buy on Pacific Rim and hoping for the best!


----------



## airgas1998

yup,WWZ was badazz


----------



## cuzed2

I wonder if the BR release of "The Lone Ranger" will have anything in the LFE department?

The various train scenes suggest it should have potential ...


----------



## Sean Spamilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *landshark1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10590#post_23762045
> 
> 
> +1! Just watched it tonight, even my wife said the bass was SUPER STRONG! I think it'll be one of the top demo scene.



Oh MAN!!! I just finished watching it - first demo of my new SVS PC12 too! - that hand grenade scene was RIDICULOUS!! I've never felt anything like it before - WICKED


----------



## soundmusic

Hi,

Got a newbie question. How do you watch movies in DTS mode? Is that a setting on the bluray player, receiver or disc? Do you need any special speakers for it? I just got some new tower, center and dual subs. So just like to know how I can watch movies in DTS mode. Thanks.


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundmusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10600_100#post_23771499
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Got a newbie question. How do you watch movies in DTS mode? Is that a setting on the bluray player, receiver or disc? Do you need any special speakers for it? I just got some new tower, center and dual subs. So just like to know how I can watch movies in DTS mode. Thanks.



Your receiver must support it. Set your Blu-ray player to output Bitstream then select the DTS track on the movie. Enjoy.


If your receiver can't decode DTS set your Blu-ray player to output LPCM and the player will perform the decoding then select the DTS track on the movie. Enjoy.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10650#post_23771016
> 
> 
> I wonder if the BR release of "The Lone Ranger" will have anything in the LFE department?
> 
> The various train scenes suggest it should have potential ...


They really did not promote that movie very well, I did not even know it was in the theaters







Anyway I think the two most anticipated movies are or should be Pacific Rim and HTTYD 2. Unfortunately HTTYD 2 is about a year off.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10650#post_23771652
> 
> 
> Your receiver must support it. Set your Blu-ray player to output Bitstream then select the DTS track on the movie. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> If your receiver can't decode DTS set your Blu-ray player to output LPCM and the player will perform the decoding then select the DTS track on the movie. Enjoy.


Along with duc135 said, look on your BR player remote for an audio button. You will then get a menu of audio track to choose from.


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airgas1998*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10650#post_23771002
> 
> 
> yup,WWZ was badazz


just enjoyed that bass sweep around the 1:05 mark of wwz. Intense!


----------



## soundmusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10650#post_23771652
> 
> 
> Your receiver must support it. Set your Blu-ray player to output Bitstream then select the DTS track on the movie. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> If your receiver can't decode DTS set your Blu-ray player to output LPCM and the player will perform the decoding then select the DTS track on the movie. Enjoy.



Yep my receiver does support DTS HD.







. I set my bluray player to output bitstream DTS. Thanks!


----------



## soundmusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10650#post_23771685
> 
> 
> Along with duc135 said, look on your BR player remote for an audio button. You will then get a menu of audio track to choose from.


Thanks!


----------



## soundmusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10650#post_23771652
> 
> 
> Your receiver must support it. Set your Blu-ray player to output Bitstream then select the DTS track on the movie. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> If your receiver can't decode DTS set your Blu-ray player to output LPCM and the player will perform the decoding then select the DTS track on the movie. Enjoy.


On my player's audio setting, I have four choices.

1) PCM

2) Bitstream (unprocessed)

3) Bitstream (Re-Encoded DTS)

4) Bitstream (Re-Encoded Dolby D)


Do I choose #3 for DTS?


And what if the bluray movie doesn't have DTS but Dolby, do I choose #4? Do I need to manually switch to one of these settings every time I watch a movie?


Last, what exactly is PCM?


Thanks.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundmusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10600_100#post_23772733
> 
> 
> 
> On my player's audio setting, I have four choices.
> 
> 1) PCM
> 
> 2) Bitstream (unprocessed)
> 
> 3) Bitstream (Re-Encoded DTS)
> 
> 4) Bitstream (Re-Encoded Dolby D)
> 
> 
> Do I choose #3 for DTS?
> 
> 
> And what if the bluray movie doesn't have DTS but Dolby, do I choose #4? Do I need to manually switch to one of these settings every time I watch a movie?
> 
> 
> Last, what exactly is PCM?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


 

I would think #2 is what you want.

 

PCM is uncompressed audio. The Bluray player will convert the HD audio to PCM which should sound exactly the same.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10650#post_23768221
> 
> 
> Flageborg, you are clipping that s**t up like none other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm glad you're still posting.



Thanks, I am learning by doing...and with a lot of help from you guys










Did a new recording of WOTW today....and it looks a little bit different....



War of the Worlds - Chapter 1 - trucks passing on the dock












War of the Worlds - Chapter 4 - lightning strikes


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundmusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10650#post_23772733
> 
> 
> On my player's audio setting, I have four choices.
> 
> 1) PCM
> 
> 2) Bitstream (unprocessed)
> 
> 3) Bitstream (Re-Encoded DTS)
> 
> 4) Bitstream (Re-Encoded Dolby D)
> 
> 
> Do I choose #3 for DTS?
> 
> 
> And what if the bluray movie doesn't have DTS but Dolby, do I choose #4? Do I need to manually switch to one of these settings every time I watch a movie?
> 
> 
> Last, what exactly is PCM?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



#1 and #2 are lossless, they only differ in format. If your receiver is capable of decoding lossless audio then i would stick to #2. Mainly, the difference between #1 and #2 would be in what DSP the receiver will automatically apply when it detects the signal (e.g. when it detects bitstream it will not apply DSP but enable Audyssey Movie mode, or if it detects PCM it will apply THX Movie Mode DSP along with Audyssey). You configure the modes to apply for each type of audio input (of course, depending on the capability of your receiver).


If you have an old receiver that cannot handle lossless audio (DTS-MA, Dolby TrueHD, more than 2.0 PCM), then either #3 or #4 will work, you should try each and see which one you like. Personally, I always prefer DTS over Dolby, sounds fuller to me










PCM is the format stored in WAV files on a PC.


----------



## soundmusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10650#post_23772743
> 
> 
> I would think #2 is what you want.
> 
> 
> PCM is uncompressed audio. The Bluray player will convert the HD audio to PCM which should sound exactly the same.


Thanks.


----------



## soundmusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10650#post_23773336
> 
> 
> #1 and #2 are lossless, they only differ in format. If your receiver is capable of decoding lossless audio then i would stick to #2. Mainly, the difference between #1 and #2 would be in what DSP the receiver will automatically apply when it detects the signal (e.g. when it detects bitstream it will not apply DSP but enable Audyssey Movie mode, or if it detects PCM it will apply THX Movie Mode DSP along with Audyssey). You configure the modes to apply for each type of audio input (of course, depending on the capability of your receiver).
> 
> 
> If you have an old receiver that cannot handle lossless audio (DTS-MA, Dolby TrueHD, more than 2.0 PCM), then either #3 or #4 will work, you should try each and see which one you like. Personally, I always prefer DTS over Dolby, sounds fuller to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCM is the format stored in WAV files on a PC.


I just checked and my receiver does support Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD. So for the best sound choose #2 bitstream uncompressed?


----------



## shpitz

Yes


----------



## soundmusic

A few more audio settings on my bluray player I need your help on:


Digital output: #2 bitstream uncompressed

PCM Downsampling: 1) on 2) off

Dynamic Range Control: 1) auto 2) on 3) off

Downmixing mode: 1) normal stereo 2) surround compatible

DTS NEO:6 Mode: 1) off 2) cinema 3) music


Again, my receiver supports Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD. I got a 5.2 surround sound speaker system (dual subs). I watch mostly movies than music on my system.


Thanks.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundmusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10680#post_23773700
> 
> 
> A few more audio settings on my bluray player I need your help on:
> 
> 
> Digital output: #2 bitstream uncompressed
> 
> PCM Downsampling: 1) on 2) off
> 
> Dynamic Range Control: 1) auto 2) on 3) off
> 
> Downmixing mode: 1) normal stereo 2) surround compatible
> 
> DTS NEO:6 Mode: 1) off 2) cinema 3) music
> 
> 
> Again, my receiver supports Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD. I got a 5.2 surround sound speaker system (dual subs). I watch mostly movies than music on my system.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


It's probably a good thing that you are not watching music too often, since you would have to be on some major hallucinogenics to be able to watch your music. (taking into account that watching a concert on DVD is not watching music but watching a show)


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundmusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10600_100#post_23773700
> 
> 
> A few more audio settings on my bluray player I need your help on:
> 
> 
> Digital output: #2 bitstream uncompressed
> 
> PCM Downsampling: 1) on 2) off
> 
> Dynamic Range Control: 1) auto 2) on 3) off
> 
> Downmixing mode: 1) normal stereo 2) surround compatible
> 
> DTS NEO:6 Mode: 1) off 2) cinema 3) music
> 
> 
> Again, my receiver supports Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD. I got a 5.2 surround sound speaker system (dual subs). I watch mostly movies than music on my system.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



If you are set to output in Bitstreama and are using HDMI to connect to your receiver, I don't think any of those will matter. That is just for the analog outputs and PCM IIRC.


That being said, this is how I would set them:


PCM Downsampling: 1) on 2) off

2

Dynamic Range Control: 1) auto 2) on 3) off

3

Downmixing mode: 1) normal stereo 2) surround compatible

2

DTS NEO:6 Mode: 1) off 2) cinema 3) music

User preference, but for me 1


----------



## kemiza

What's the make and model number of your bluray player?


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10680#post_23773723
> 
> 
> If you are set to output in Bitstreama and are using HDMI to connect to your receiver, I don't think any of those will matter. That is just for the analog outputs and PCM IIRC.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundmusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10680#post_23773700
> 
> 
> A few more audio settings on my bluray player I need your help on:
> 
> 
> Digital output: #2 bitstream uncompressed
> 
> 
> Again, my receiver supports Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD. I got a 5.2 surround sound speaker system (dual subs). I watch mostly movies than music on my system.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


I think these settings only apply to digital out (SPDIF, coax/optical) and are irrelevant to HDMI output, as duc stated above


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10680#post_23773710
> 
> 
> It's probably a good thing that you are not watching music too often, since you would have to be on some major hallucinogenics to be able to watch your music. (taking into account that watching a concert on DVD is not watching music but watching a show)




Yeah, I have WATCHED music before, but its been many, many years.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10650#post_23773136
> 
> 
> Thanks, I am learning by doing...and with a lot of help from you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a new recording of WOTW today....and it looks a little bit different....
> 
> 
> 
> War of the Worlds - Chapter 1 - trucks passing on the dock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War of the Worlds - Chapter 4 - lightning strikes




MUCH better!


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10680#post_23773808
> 
> 
> I think these settings only apply to digital out (SPDIF, coax/optical) and are irrelevant to HDMI output, as duc stated above



HDMI IS digital.


----------



## nube

Flageborg,


A few other things to change:


1) Limit your graphs to 120Hz. There's no point in adding the other stuff, or having it go up to 240Hz in the left-hand window, as it just artificially compresses the region we actually care about and makes it look hotter/deeper than it really is.


2) Check your offset and reduce it. It's too much right now by 3-5dB.


3) By decreasing all that unused space in your SL graph windows, you can increase the size of the actual portion of the graph we care about and, thus, show greater detail/resolution on the individual effects in the content. You know - the stuff we care about. If you feel it absolutely necessary to place an image of the bluray case for each movie, just create a template and do it in some image editing program, instead of creating the problems noted above by constraining the SpecLab window artificially.


4) Or, instead of having to recalibrate your whole system every time you redo this (which seems to be the case, continually), just do it the digital way that desertdome has described. Then you have no need for calibrations, sound cards, receiver settings, etc., and the results are exactly the same every measurement. You know - apples-to-apples.


----------



## soundmusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10680#post_23773710
> 
> 
> It's probably a good thing that you are not watching music too often, since you would have to be on some major hallucinogenics to be able to watch your music. (taking into account that watching a concert on DVD is not watching music but watching a show)


. Haha I was lazy. Didn't feel like correcting meself.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10680#post_23773723
> 
> 
> If you are set to output in Bitstreama and are using HDMI to connect to your receiver, I don't think any of those will matter. That is just for the analog outputs and PCM IIRC.
> 
> 
> That being said, this is how I would set them:
> 
> 
> PCM Downsampling: 1) on 2) off
> 
> 2
> 
> Dynamic Range Control: 1) auto 2) on 3) off
> 
> 3
> 
> Downmixing mode: 1) normal stereo 2) surround compatible
> 
> 2
> 
> DTS NEO:6 Mode: 1) off 2) cinema 3) music
> 
> User preference, but for me 1



Yes I am connecting to my receiver via hdmi. I guess I'll just ignore the rest of the settings and just have the digital output set to bitstream uncompressed. Thanks!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10680#post_23773790
> 
> 
> What's the make and model number of your bluray player?


Samsung BD-D6500


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10680#post_23773808
> 
> 
> I think these settings only apply to digital out (SPDIF, coax/optical) and are irrelevant to HDMI output, as duc stated above


got it!


----------



## soundmusic

So as far as the receiver goes, since it supports DTS and Dolby, I don't have to do anything to it? The only adjustment to get DTS is done on the BR player and not the receiver?


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundmusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10600_100#post_23774485
> 
> 
> So as far as the receiver goes, since it supports DTS and Dolby, I don't have to do anything to it? The only adjustment to get DTS is done on the BR player and not the receiver?



Nope, the receiver will get the bitstream from the Blu-ray player and decode what it is given. You can change the sound processing modes to suit your preferences, but that's only an option and not a requirement. So long as the receiver gets the information and plays is correctly, you're good to go. Pop some popcorn, grab a tasty beverage, kick up your feet and enjoy.


----------



## soundmusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10680#post_23774624
> 
> 
> Nope, the receiver will get the bitstream from the Blu-ray player and decode what it is given. You can change the sound processing modes to suit your preferences, but that's only an option and not a requirement. So long as the receiver gets the information and plays is correctly, you're good to go. Pop some popcorn, grab a tasty beverage, kick up your feet and enjoy.


I already am! Thanks!


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10680#post_23773920
> 
> 
> MUCH better!



Thank you, but how about this version?

I more often analyze music/sound in full bandwidth and that is why I am using split screens, but in this Department of LFE it's better to keep it simple?


War of the Worlds - Chapter 1 - trucks passing












War of the Worlds - Chapter 4 - lightning strikes


----------



## Scott Simonian

Both of those look good.


I kind of liked your unique approach with your usual style graphs. I don't see why not keep doing that as long as you're not clipping the input. Though I guess the argument is that these last ones show more detail where would need to see it so I guess that's better overall.


Anyway... Much improved!


----------



## popalock

I tricked the wife into letting me rent WWZ.


Me: "Hey babe, that new Brad Pitt movie came out recently Bluray, you want to check it out?"


Her: "Yeah, sure."


I don't even think she knows it's a zombie movie. All she heard was Brad Pitt...


Hey, at least it worked out in my favor...lol. Normally every movie I suggest is followed up by, "Why do you want to watch that? Because it has a lot of basssss?"


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10680#post_23777827
> 
> 
> I tricked the wife into letting me rent WWZ.
> 
> 
> Me: "Hey babe, that new Brad Pitt movie came out recently Bluray, you want to check it out?"
> 
> 
> Her: "Yeah, sure."
> 
> 
> I don't even think she knows it's a zombie movie. All she heard was Brad Pitt...
> 
> 
> Hey, at least it worked out in my favor...lol. Normally every movie I suggest is followed up by, "Why do you want to watch that? Because it has a lot of basssss?"



Well played my friend, very well played............


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10680#post_23777827
> 
> 
> I tricked the wife into letting me rent WWZ.
> 
> 
> Me: "Hey babe, that new Brad Pitt movie came out recently Bluray, you want to check it out?"
> 
> 
> Her: "Yeah, sure."
> 
> 
> I don't even think she knows it's a zombie movie. All she heard was Brad Pitt...
> 
> 
> Hey, at least it worked out in my favor...lol. Normally every movie I suggest is followed up by, "Why do you want to watch that? Because it has a lot of basssss?"



Who doesn't like a zombie flick. Lol. The uncaring nature of them in this film is pretty cool ( you'll know what I mean when you watch it).


----------



## nikerret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10680#post_23777827
> 
> 
> Normally every movie I suggest is followed up by, "Why do you want to watch that? Because it has a lot of basssss?"



My old lady says something similar, except, there's not a "b" in the last word.


----------



## nube

Flageborg:


Still way, way too hot and misrepresenting the content. Look at the muddiness of yours compared to the separation of mine. Reduce your offset by at least 5dB, and change your waterfall scroll interval to 64ms. That should help make them clearer and more separated.


Also, you're seeing severe JPEG compression artifacts. Consider taking screenshots in bitmap and converting to PNG, or just use Window's simple little "Snipping tool" to capture graphs without all the app window garbage, and save as PNG.


Otherwise, looks good.


----------



## landshark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10680#post_23777827
> 
> 
> I tricked the wife into letting me rent WWZ.
> 
> 
> Me: "Hey babe, that new Brad Pitt movie came out recently Bluray, you want to check it out?"
> 
> 
> Her: "Yeah, sure."
> 
> 
> I don't even think she knows it's a zombie movie. All she heard was Brad Pitt...
> 
> 
> Hey, at least it worked out in my favor...lol. Normally every movie I suggest is followed up by, "Why do you want to watch that? Because it has a lot of basssss?"


My wife was the same. She had no idea it was a zombie movie until the movie started. LOL....


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10680#post_23777827
> 
> 
> I tricked the wife into letting me rent WWZ.
> 
> 
> Me: "Hey babe, that new Brad Pitt movie came out recently Bluray, you want to check it out?"
> 
> 
> Her: "Yeah, sure."
> 
> 
> I don't even think she knows it's a zombie movie. All she heard was Brad Pitt...
> 
> 
> Hey, at least it worked out in my favor...lol. Normally every movie I suggest is followed up by, "Why do you want to watch that? Because it has a lot of basssss?"


I'm glad my wife likes zombie movies!


----------



## kemiza

I watched Oblivion last night. Does that movie sound harsh on the top end or is that my ears?


----------



## wingnut4772

I thought it sounded amazeballs. Didn't notice any harshness.


----------



## Sean Spamilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10680#post_23780563
> 
> 
> I thought it sounded amazeballs. Didn't notice any harshness.



+1 ^^^^^^ I loved the sound on this - was perfect for my set up.


----------



## steve nn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *landshark1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10680#post_23778220
> 
> 
> My wife was the same. She had no idea it was a zombie movie until the movie started. LOL....



I also had no idea until it started. Uh crap! a zombie movie


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10680#post_23780341
> 
> 
> I watched Oblivion last night. Does that movie sound harsh on the top end or is that my ears?



Oblivion was one of the most well balanced BR I have herd to date. So far its been the only one I have watched 2 times or more. I normally do not get big into movies, so if I watch it more then once, it is really good.


----------



## kemiza

Hmmm. Just curious what you guys thought. My speakers have horns and they're very revealing. If a soundtrack sounds good you'll know it and if it sounds bad you'll know it.


----------



## kemiza

I went back and gave it some gas(turned the volume up higher than usual). I gained a little more detail and alot more bass!


----------



## Toe

I thought Oblivion was one of the best overall audio tracks on blu ray. It was like a breath of fresh air coming off of STID! I still enjoyed ID audio warts and all, but putting a track like Oblivion on right after puts things into perspective since Oblivion is such a refined and well balanced overall audio experience to my ears.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10200#post_23733144
> 
> 
> Star Trek - Into Darkness has a very complex soundtrack, but if you have a room with good acoustics and a calibrated system....it is a lot of details
> 
> 
> Oblivion is - as already mentioned - recorded about 10dB lower than usual





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10200#post_23733161
> 
> 
> No, it just has 10dB of clean headroom left over. Oblivion is much more dynamic. ST is just loud but that doesn't mean the entire mix is a waste and/or disaster. Just really disappointing after ST1 had such a good mix and ...well it's such a big budget movie. Let's get the best sound!


That sheds some light on my question.


----------



## spidey.joe80

Just watched After Earth, I thought it was pretty good. Not a ton of scenes with bass but the stuff that was there went pretty low. Reminded me alot of Oblivion only less scenes with bass. As for the movie itself, wasnt great but I found it watchable.


----------



## audiofan1

I just finished the Great Gatsby and it had a nice soundtrack with many different frequencies , you know the kinda of bass that energizes the room that makes movies fun, there where a few low level sweeps that where present . Overall as a movie, loved it.


----------



## peterfram

I didn't love Gatsby, but it was a pleasant movie. Much better than I expected after reading reviews. Agreed, very nice music and sound.


----------



## Flageborg

Fast & Furious 6....hmmmmm....but my kids loooooves Dom


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10710#post_23781228
> 
> 
> I thought Oblivion was one of the best overall audio tracks on blu ray. It was like a breath of fresh air coming off of STID! I still enjoyed ID audio warts and all, but putting a track like Oblivion on right after puts things into perspective since Oblivion is such a refined and well balanced overall audio experience to my ears.



Agree. Excellent LFE and overall sound. I have Klipsch horns (KLF-30,KLF C7) and no harshness at all for me. Best Tom cruise movie since Cocktail....


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10700_100#post_23777899
> 
> 
> Who doesn't like a zombie flick. Lol. The uncaring nature of them in this film is pretty cool ( you'll know what I mean when you watch it).



Whole family ended up liking the flick!


Kinda kept everyone captivated.


Grenade scene was indeed epic.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10710#post_23781228
> 
> 
> I thought Oblivion was one of the best overall audio tracks on blu ray. It was like a breath of fresh air coming off of STID! I still enjoyed ID audio warts and all, but putting a track like Oblivion on right after puts things into perspective since Oblivion is such a refined and well balanced overall audio experience to my ears.



Agreed! Oblivion had a stunning soundtrack, both in the LF's/ULF's and in the use of surrounds, all 7 of them. The sound was very immersive, with excellent clarity, detail and dialogue intelligibility. The ULF's were not the deepest or loudest I've heard/felt, but they were to used to excellent effect when called on.


In addition, the picture quality was absolutely first class, with incredible resolution and detail. The story was excellent and the acting superb, (although I wish someone other than Tom Cruise had been the male lead.)










Craig


----------



## thrang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10710#post_23784675
> 
> 
> Agreed! Oblivion had a stunning soundtrack, both in the LF's/ULF's and in the use of surrounds, all 7 of them. The sound was very immersive, with excellent clarity, detail and dialogue intelligibility. The ULF's were not the deepest or loudest I've heard/felt, but they were to used to excellent effect when called on.
> 
> 
> In addition, the picture quality was absolutely first class, with incredible resolution and detail. The story was excellent and the acting superb, (although I wish someone other than Tom Cruise had been the male lead.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



Agreed that the audio and video was really great, but I thought it was a poorly written plot...


----------



## Sean Spamilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thrang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10710#post_23784733
> 
> 
> Agreed that the audio and video was really great, but I thought it was a poorly written plot...



Although it had a couple of plot holes - I thought the premiss was good - and overall quite enjoyable. I had the misfortune of watching Prometheus again last week, and the writing on Oblivion was AEONS better then the former. I actually just finished watching Oblivion again ( just got it on blue ray ) and found it just as enjoyable as the first time through. Really good movie IMO.


PS. I think I'm in love with Andrea Riseborough lol


----------



## thrang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sean Spamilton*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10710#post_23785116
> 
> 
> Although it had a couple of plot holes - I thought the premiss was good - and overall quite enjoyable. I had the misfortune of watching Prometheus again last week, and the writing on Oblivion was AEONS better then the former. I actually just finished watching Oblivion again ( just got it on blue ray ) and found it just as enjoyable as the first time through. Really good movie IMO.
> 
> 
> PS. I think I'm in love with Andrea Riseborough lol



You know, I just watched Oblivion again tonight, and I have to admit my first assessment was a somewhat harsh, but the big criticism
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Why would such a massively advanced civilization need to replicate human entities to take care of their maintenance and clean up work


still is annoying to me. But more to enjoy than my first viewing felt, and definite eye and ear candy.


And yes, I really was not fond of Prometheus...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thrang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10710#post_23785191
> 
> 
> You know, I just watched Oblivion again tonight, and I have to admit my first assessment was a somewhat harsh, but the big criticism
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Why would such a massively advanced civilization need to replicate human entities to take care of their maintenance and clean up work
> 
> 
> still is annoying to me. But more to enjoy than my first viewing felt, and definite eye and ear candy.
> 
> 
> And yes, I really was not fond of Prometheus...


 *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Human clones were needed for their on the fly and improvisational type problem solving skills which machines are not capable of. The bubble gum fix early on in the film is a great example


----------



## jlpowell84

Nice answer Toe! His posed question actually had me wondering but your great response shed the light, Hallelujah!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10710#post_23785567
> 
> 
> Nice answer Toe! His posed question actually had me wondering but your great response shed the light, Hallelujah!



Thanks, but I can't take credit for it since I believe that info was in the extras.







I can understand Thrangs points and perspective as well.


----------



## BornSlippyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sean Spamilton*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10710#post_23785116
> 
> 
> Although it had a couple of plot holes - I thought the premiss was good - and overall quite enjoyable. I had the misfortune of watching Prometheus again last week, and the writing on Oblivion was AEONS better then the former. I actually just finished watching Oblivion again ( just got it on blue ray ) and found it just as enjoyable as the first time through. Really good movie IMO.
> 
> 
> PS. *I think I'm in love with Andrea Riseborough lol*



+1! I am a sucker for Redheads!


----------



## bao01

Is there a graph of Skyfall when:
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) subway cars crash down through hole in ceiling?


Wondering how low/loud that is? I was at maybe -15 and it hurt my ears. Very loud.


I think Oblivion is now in my ALL TIME TOP TEN.

Visually stunning. Fantastic audio.


----------



## raffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10710#post_23785427
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Human clones were needed for their on the fly and improvisational type problem solving skills which machines are not capable of. The bubble gum fix early on in the film is a great example


 *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Possibly FTL travel could only be possible for machines and organic life couldn't survive it. Notice there were no alien life forms at all in the movie.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bao01*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10700_100#post_23787040
> 
> 
> Is there a graph of Skyfall when:
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) subway cars crash down through hole in ceiling?
> 
> 
> Wondering how low/loud that is? I was at maybe -15 and it hurt my ears. Very loud.


----------



## kemiza

I think Skyfall sounds better than Oblivion.


----------



## Reefdvr27

I was just looking at movies online and saw Volcano is being released tomorrow, never heard of it. Anyone see this yet? Sounds like a movie that could have some potential??


----------



## lovinthehd

That the one from several years back with Tommy Lee Jones and Anne Heche? Has underground events so maybe, don't remember significant bass but it's been a long time since I've seen it. Maybe it's been spiffed up?


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10710#post_23787407
> 
> 
> I think Skyfall sounds better than Oblivion.



Oblivion kills it for me.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10720_40#post_23787687
> 
> 
> Oblivion kills it for me.



Yup!


----------



## bao01

Thanks Mrkazador. This site is awesome. Someone has an answer for almost any question.

I think Skyfall audio is well done. I just like Oblivion a bit better. I love the "honking" sounds the drones make - very cool!!


----------



## kemiza

The bass is definitely there for Oblivion but you have to crank it up a bit for detail. I know alot of people on this thread listen to movies near reference but I don't. Very seldom do I raise the volume past -20. A soundtrack put together well doesn't require turning up the volume higher than normal. Several posts back people have posted about the volume being lower than normal its not just my ears.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10710#post_23787978
> 
> 
> The bass is definitely there for Oblivion but you have to crank it up a bit for detail. I know alot of people on this thread listen to movies near reference but I don't. Very seldom do I raise the volume past -20. A soundtrack put together well doesn't require turning up the volume higher than normal. Several posts back people have posted about the volume being lower than normal its not just my ears.



It sounds like you do not like dynamic range. Maybe you would like something like Dolby Volume.


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10710#post_23787978
> 
> 
> The bass is definitely there for Oblivion but you have to crank it up a bit for detail. I know alot of people on this thread listen to movies near reference but I don't. Very seldom do I raise the volume past -20. A soundtrack put together well doesn't require turning up the volume higher than normal. Several posts back people have posted about the volume being lower than normal its not just my ears.



Kemiza,

I also listen to most of my movies well below reference (-15 to -20 below reference is not unusual for me).

However; for Oblivion I ran it up to -10 and found it to improve, and I really enjoyed it at that level.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10710#post_23788030
> 
> 
> It sounds like you do not like dynamic range. Maybe you would like something like Dolby Volume.


I actually enjoy dynamic range.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23788052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10710#post_23788030
> 
> 
> It sounds like you do not like dynamic range. Maybe you would like something like Dolby Volume.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually enjoy dynamic range.
Click to expand...


Kemiza, curious, do you compensate for the frequency response at the lower volume with something like Audyssey's Dynamic EQ or similar ? I assume you've set your system up for THX reference being "0", yes?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10710#post_23787978
> 
> 
> A soundtrack put together well doesn't require turning up the volume higher than normal.




If anything, it is just the opposite. I guess I don't see the problem. Commonly well mixed audio is a bit lower in overall volume since the levels have not been pushed to the point of being overdriven. The fact that you have to turn something like Oblivion up a little more is usually a good sign. Again though, I don't see the issue. Turn it up a bit more and enjoy.


I would agree with Scott as it sounds like you don't like wide dynamic range.


----------



## josay

Finally saw WWZ. The grenade scene everyone's talking about definitely has some good low bass. The Call of Duty Black Ops 2, Emp grenade or perk seems to definitely go much lower than this. The effect sounds almost the same.

Anyone with time and the game able to measure this perk or grenade for us? Ps3 or Xbox 360? Thanks guys.


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10710#post_23787759
> 
> 
> Yup!


no doubt


----------



## Toe

Kon Tiki has some great low end support. Dug pretty deep at times.


----------



## bao01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *josay*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23788151
> 
> 
> Finally saw WWZ. The grenade scene everyone's talking about definitely has some good low bass. .



For WWZ, I actually love the very, very first 30 seconds - with the distributor animated logos (Paramount flying stars etc). There are some really neat LF sounds.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23788052
> 
> 
> I actually enjoy dynamic range.



Oh, I'm sure you do. But the post of yours I quoted would make others think different. Your post basically says that you like do not like dynamic range and would prefer most sounds to be audible all the same. Now that's fine but a soundtrack like Oblivion is not deficient compared to something like Star Trek (just using as an example) just because you have to 'turn it up louder'. In fact that is a good thing! All the best dvds and BD's I own just sound perfectly clean and dynamic even when turned way up and these are the kinds of mixes that just beg to be turned up.


For me, stuff like the LOTR movies and most recently, Star Trek Into Darkness, just sound loud and I can not turn them up to a loud volume without being put off and wanting to turn it down.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10720_40#post_23788128
> 
> 
> If anything, it is just the opposite. I guess I don't see the problem. Commonly well mixed audio is a bit lower in overall volume since the levels have not been pushed to the point of being overdriven. The fact that you have to turn something like Oblivion up a little more is usually a good sign. Again though, I don't see the issue. Turn it up a bit more and enjoy.
> 
> 
> I would agree with Scott as it sounds like you don't like wide dynamic range.



Well said







and Oblivion is my reference standard for this as it showcases many aspects of a properly setup system.


----------



## nube

Measurements for This Is the End are up. Not bad bass content for a non-animated comedy, but certainly nothing great.


I also tossed up the requested measurements for The Lords of Salem , Rob Zombie's terrible horror movie from last year.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10700_100#post_23789300
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sure you do. But the post of yours I quoted would make others think different. Your post basically says that you like do not like dynamic range and would prefer most sounds to be audible all the same. Now that's fine but a soundtrack like Oblivion is not deficient compared to something like Star Trek (just using as an example) just because you have to 'turn it up louder'. In fact that is a good thing! All the best dvds and BD's I own just sound perfectly clean and dynamic even when turned way up and these are the kinds of mixes that just beg to be turned up.
> 
> 
> For me, stuff like the LOTR movies and most recently, Star Trek Into Darkness, just sound loud and I can not turn them up to a loud volume without being put off and wanting to turn it down.



OK, I Love LOTR's soundtrack and use it all the time for demos.


----------



## Cowboys

Pacific Rim is out in other part of the world. Cant wait to watch it.


----------



## kemiza

Alright you guys win Oblivion is the new reference disc.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Most of the LFE in Pacific Rim is centered around 30-40hz, similar to Iron Man 3. Here is the pva of the few scenes I scanned through


 

The peak at 27hz is the end of the movie. You can see the average is down a bit at 20hz so there is probably a highpass at 20-25hz.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23791550
> 
> 
> The peak at 27hz is the end of the movie. You can see the average is down a bit at 20hz so there is probably a highpass at 20-25hz.




Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!













I was having high hopes on this movie PQ wise and also in the bass dept. So, still keeping my pre-order, but if this reflects into the US release, then is a bummer!


BTW - are you taking this graph from a bluray disc?


----------



## MKtheater

This trend is terrible! The studios need to buy some real systems to mix on so they don't need to high pass them or they blow up. Just ridiculous!


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10700_100#post_23791589
> 
> 
> BTW - are you taking this graph from a bluray disc?


 

iTunes (AC3 384kbps). Might be different for the bluray but that didn't happen for Star Trek into Darkness.


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23791589
> 
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was having high hopes on this movie PQ wise and also in the bass dept. So, still keeping my pre-order, but if this reflects into the US release, then is a bummer!
> 
> 
> BTW - are you taking this graph from a bluray disc?



iTunes web-dl AC3 track


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23791475
> 
> 
> Alright you guys win Oblivion is the new reference disc.



Well... it _is_ damn good and imho the sound BD of the year.


But that doesn't mean you have to like it.


----------



## audiofan1

I'm going to hold my breath for Pacific Rim







and if the preliminary holds true ! its off to the deep end








I'm driving who's with me


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23791618
> 
> 
> iTunes (AC3 384kbps). Might be different for the bluray but that didn't happen for Star Trek into Darkness.



Thanks and tell me about it...........










I pre-ordered STID thinking the bluray audio will improve and now we all know the results. Good thing is that I enjoyed the movie, so it is a keeper........










About Pacific Rim, well I did like this movie a lot, so I'll stick to my pre-order!!!










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pretsam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23791620
> 
> 
> iTunes web-dl AC3 track



Thanks!


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23791550
> 
> 
> The peak at 27hz is the end of the movie. You can see the average is down a bit at 20hz so there is probably a highpass at 20-25hz.


----------



## wingnut4772

IMO Oblivion is the new reference disc. I ain't skeered to say that.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23791833
> 
> 
> IMO Oblivion is the new reference disc. I ain't skeered to say that.



To me, for an OVERALL reference disc, I agree. Excellent design, dynamics, extension, visuals, story. Still doesn't supplant WOTW or TIH for pure HOLY SH!T reactions from unsuspecting visitors if you have a truly capable sealed system. But I found myself watching this at reference, which is something I never ever do.


----------



## edlittle

I will seriously be so upset. If this isn't comparable to HTTYD in terms of every step, that will be the most disappointing release ever. Man of Steel is the only other movie I'll hold out for, but I doubt that will be good either.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23791795
> 
> 
> Well... it _is_ damn good and imho the sound BD of the year.
> 
> 
> But that doesn't mean you have to like it.


You win.


----------



## Scott Simonian

I'm not trying to "win" anything here.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23791833
> 
> 
> IMO Oblivion is the new reference disc. I ain't skeered to say that.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23791904
> 
> 
> To me, for an OVERALL reference disc, I agree. Excellent design, dynamics, extension, visuals, story. Still doesn't supplant WOTW or TIH for pure HOLY SH!T reactions from unsuspecting visitors if you have a truly capable sealed system. But I found myself watching this at reference, which is something I never ever do.



Definitely.


----------



## SaviorMachine

Guys, are you sure Cruise doesn't muck it all up? I mean, I really hate him, because he's terrible. And I really tried to get into Prometheus but it was godawful. Is this or is this not another Prometheus?


----------



## Luis5150




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23792443
> 
> 
> Guys, are you sure Cruise doesn't muck it all up? I mean, I really hate him, because he's terrible. And I really tried to get into Prometheus but it was godawful. Is this or is this not another Prometheus?



Definitely *not* another Prometheus... Oblivion is way better. In fact, I ended up buying it after I rented it.


----------



## Okv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23788655
> 
> 
> Kon Tiki has some great low end support. Dug pretty deep at times.



Kon-Tiki has an excellent soundtrack, with balanced dialogue, good dynamics and great low-frequency extension.

It also has full 7.1 channels, many new movies are still only 5.1.


I posted about Kon-Tiki some time ago, where I might have given the impression that the movie is boring and not that good - which is wrong.

I have watched it again later, and find it good for what it is, and especially in these LOUD times it really deserves credit for a soundtrack that can be viewed at loud volume levels, comfortably, without people yelling into your ears.


I usually use the storm scene for demo, it never fails to show the difference a real subwoofer makes for the experience.

No bombs or cannons, just the raft and the waves and the storm.


There are several scenes with excellent lfe sound effects, such as when the shark lands on the raft, and it really fells like it lands on the floor right in front of you.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Okv*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23792496
> 
> 
> Kon-Tiki has an excellent soundtrack, with balanced dialogue, good dynamics and great low-frequency extension.
> 
> It also has full 7.1 channels, many new movies are still only 5.1.
> 
> 
> I posted about Kon-Tiki some time ago, where I might have given the impression that the movie is boring and not that good - which is wrong.
> 
> I have watched it again later, and find it good for what it is, and especially in these LOUD times it really deserves credit for a soundtrack that can be viewed at loud volume levels, comfortably, without people yelling into your ears.
> 
> 
> I usually use the storm scene for demo, it never fails to show the difference a real subwoofer makes for the experience.
> 
> No bombs or cannons, just the raft and the waves and the storm.
> 
> 
> There are several scenes with excellent lfe sound effects, such as when the shark lands on the raft, and it really fells like it lands on the floor right in front of you.



+1


Sound effects are really good in the movie, actually some of the visual special effects are pretty cool too!


Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23792443
> 
> 
> Guys, are you sure Cruise doesn't muck it all up? I mean, I really hate him, because he's terrible. And I really tried to get into Prometheus but it was godawful. Is this or is this not another Prometheus?



Considering how subjective movies are and the actors and actresses in them, there is not one right answer to this question. For example, I like TC as an actor and I also enjoyed Prometheus. I liked Oblivion as well. If you truly HATE TC, Oblivion is not going to change your mind since he dominates most of the screen time. If all else fails, rent and find out. Worst case scenario is you hate the film, but will be treated to what most feel is one of the finest A/V presentations on blu.


Has anyone else seen Kon Tiki? Not the best bass track out there or anything, but I thought the low end played a significant roll in this film and it seemed to dig fairly deep at times. Very well done I thought and a few scenes could be demo worthy IMO.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23791598
> 
> 
> This trend is terrible! The studios need to buy some real systems to mix on so they don't need to high pass them or they blow up. Just ridiculous!



Agreed. FOH called it when there were some subwoofer drivers toasted during the mixing of Avengers.....


JSS


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Okv*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23792496
> 
> 
> Kon-Tiki has an excellent soundtrack, with balanced dialogue, good dynamics and great low-frequency extension.
> 
> It also has full 7.1 channels, many new movies are still only 5.1.
> 
> 
> I posted about Kon-Tiki some time ago, where I might have given the impression that the movie is boring and not that good - which is wrong.
> 
> I have watched it again later, and find it good for what it is, and especially in these LOUD times it really deserves credit for a soundtrack that can be viewed at loud volume levels, comfortably, without people yelling into your ears.
> 
> 
> I usually use the storm scene for demo, it never fails to show the difference a real subwoofer makes for the experience.
> 
> No bombs or cannons, just the raft and the waves and the storm.
> 
> 
> There are several scenes with excellent lfe sound effects, such as when the shark lands on the raft, and it really fells like it lands on the floor right in front of you.




Nice! Glad I am not the only one that was impressed with the low end on this one, not to mention the audio in general.










PQ was actually fantastic as well. Great movie........well worth checking out all around!


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23792520
> 
> 
> Considering how subjective movies are and the actors and actresses in them, there is not one right answer to this question. For example, I like TC as an actor and I also enjoyed Prometheus. I liked Oblivion as well. If you truly HATE TC, Oblivion is not going to change your mind since he dominates most of the screen time. If all else fails, rent and find out. Worst case scenario is you hate the film, but will be treated to what most feel is one of the finest A/V presentations on blu.



Fair enough. My reasoning is, even TC haters liked him in Tropic Thunder and Magnolia--I wondered if maybe this is like one of those. Probably not but I'll give it a chance


----------



## Okv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23792545
> 
> 
> Nice! Glad I am not the only one that was impressed with the low end on this one, not to mention the audio in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PQ was actually fantastic as well. Great movie........well worth checking out all around!



I am also glad to see you liked it.


The storm scene reaches down to around 10Hz at full level, and it looks like it extends all the way down.

The best thing is the way it uses the lowest frequencies to get the impact and motion effect, without having too much boom and rumble.

You kind of feel it more than you hear it.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Okv*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23792602
> 
> 
> I am also glad to see you liked it.
> 
> 
> The storm scene reaches down to around 10Hz at full level, and it looks like it extends all the way down.
> 
> The best thing is the way it uses the lowest frequencies to get the impact and motion effect, without having too much boom and rumble.
> 
> You kind of feel it more than you hear it.




Exactly! The bass/LFE really supported the on screen events extremely well and was very convincing. The
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) storm sequence was the best as I remember, but there were a few other scenes that were good as well like the whale
.


Thanks for the info/confirmation on this track as I could tell it was digging deep.


----------



## newc33

I just seen another lord of the rings: the hobbit desoliton of a smug.


Hopefully the lfe is better as i like lord of the rings and have dual fv15hps coming lol


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23791798
> 
> 
> I'm going to hold my breath for Pacific Rim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if the preliminary holds true ! *its off to the deep end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm driving who's with me*


Sounds like a Thelma and Louise moment.


----------



## spidey.joe80

The storm went low for sure. But did anyone else hear clipping? It sounded alot like Immortals tsunami for a few moments.


Kon-Tiki Storm


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23792523
> 
> 
> Agreed. FOH called it when there were some subwoofer drivers toasted during the mixing of Avengers.....
> 
> 
> JSS



Cuz you know... all the studios out there producing 'STATE OF THE ART SOUND' are still using subwoofer technology that is about 20 years old when there are clearly better solutions available if they just tried.










What ... the ... f**k.


Frustrating. These studios (and other mixing stages) seriously can't invest a few grand in a ...hmph, i don't know, a _*capable*_ subwoofer system? I mean really. A quad pack of G-horns in an average theater would get the job done AND extend the frequency response down an additional octave from the typical response.


I would like an $8 popcorn to go with my $6 soda though. Kthxbai! How much again for the dim 3D version? Oh okay. IMAX? Well, of course! Volume set 10dB beyond 100% distortion? Where do I sign up!?!


I'm really glad I spent that extra buck on that 2nd nacho cheese.


 


There aren't enough chips to finish my first one.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23792523
> 
> 
> Agreed. FOH called it when there were some subwoofer drivers toasted during the mixing of Avengers.....
> 
> 
> JSS



Is there a practical approach of consumer complaint that we can take? I know we are drops in a bucket but we could at least start the movement


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23792443
> 
> 
> Guys, are you sure Cruise doesn't muck it all up? I mean, I really hate him, because he's terrible. And I really tried to get into Prometheus but it was godawful. Is this or is this not another Prometheus?


Is Tom Cruise really that bad?


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23793363
> 
> 
> Is Tom Cruise really that bad?



No. But I think he's just not that well liked since Oprah OTT couch incident.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23793509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23793363
> 
> 
> Is Tom Cruise really that bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. But I think he's just not that well liked since Oprah OTT couch incident.
Click to expand...


In a way I can't stand Tom Cruise but then he gets to be in some cool movies like Oblivion, but my not liking him goes waaay back before the Oprah thing....but I've become more tolerant as time goes on too.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23793311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23792523
> 
> 
> Agreed. FOH called it when there were some subwoofer drivers toasted during the mixing of Avengers.....
> 
> 
> JSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz you know... all the studios out there producing 'STATE OF THE ART SOUND' are still using subwoofer technology that is about 20 years old when there are clearly better solutions available if they just tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ... the ... f**k.
> 
> 
> Frustrating. These studios (and other mixing stages) seriously can't invest a few grand in a ...hmph, i don't know, a _*capable*_ subwoofer system? I mean really. A quad pack of G-horns in an average theater would get the job done AND extend the frequency response down an additional octave from the typical response.
Click to expand...




How would that help?


Mixing stages do not use bass management.


Most of the time ULF is not recorded on the LFE channel, so a "capable" subwoofer system will help with what?


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10700_100#post_23793324
> 
> 
> Is there a practical approach of consumer complaint that we can take? I know we are drops in a bucket but we could at least start the movement



AVS is a very strong community. However, I started this Linked in group a few months back on the subject:

http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Home-Theater-Infrasound-Reproduction-4991800?home=&gid=4991800&trk=anet_ug_hm&goback=%2Egmp_4991800 


Haven't really had much time to do anything with it, but if we can get enough interest going, I think this could potentially be a good angle from a professional networking stand point to garner more awareness.


Meh, why not... I figure, the more groups/interested parties out there, the better...


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23793363
> 
> 
> Is Tom Cruise really that bad?



Yes. He's a terrible actor most of the time.


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23793509
> 
> 
> No. But I think he's just not that well liked since Oprah OTT couch incident.



Haha, that was funny, but he's been awful since long before then.


I'm not trying to poop on fans who like the man's work. These are the last words I'll say about it, as this isn't an actors' critics circle


----------



## SaviorMachine

The Ring (which I've somehow never seen), World War Zed and The Great Gapplesby all out for delivery. Gonna be a long day in the salt mines!


----------



## shpitz

Give Tom Cruise a break, he's a great actor, who cares what he does in real life...


I like how my actors ACT, nothing more, nothing less


----------



## Sean Spamilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23794017
> 
> 
> The Ring (which I've somehow never seen), World War Zed and The Great Gapplesby all out for delivery. Gonna be a long day in the salt mines!



You're going to wish you _were_ in the salt mines during The Great Gatsby from what I've heard...
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1008799-great_gatsby/


----------



## thrang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23793363
> 
> 
> Is Tom Cruise really that bad?



He's fine in Oblivion...the role is not high drama to begin with...


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23793562
> 
> 
> How would that help?
> 
> 
> Mixing stages do not use bass management.
> 
> 
> Most of the time ULF is not recorded on the LFE channel, so a "capable" subwoofer system will help with what?



You know the answer to this so I don't have to say it.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23793568
> 
> 
> AVS is a very strong community. However, I started this Linked in group a few months back on the subject:
> 
> http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Home-Theater-Infrasound-Reproduction-4991800?home=&gid=4991800&trk=anet_ug_hm&goback=%2Egmp_4991800
> 
> 
> Haven't really had much time to do anything with it, but if we can get enough interest going, I think this could potentially be a good angle from a professional networking stand point to garner more awareness.
> 
> 
> Meh, why not... I figure, the more groups/interested parties out there, the better...



You know like making phone calls. Like when DirecTV decided not to carry the pack 12 network it's been a huge deal here in Eugene Oregon for the ducks. Lots of phone calls nothing has changed yet but I know it has at least had an effect.


Surely they could buy Seaton or JTR for reasonable prices. You know the studio with like six Captivator S2's!


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23794310
> 
> 
> You know the answer to this so I don't have to say it.


I'm gonna back you up on this one Scott.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23793568
> 
> 
> AVS is a very strong community. However, I started this Linked in group a few months back on the subject:
> 
> http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Home-Theater-Infrasound-Reproduction-4991800?home=&gid=4991800&trk=anet_ug_hm&goback=%2Egmp_4991800
> 
> 
> Haven't really had much time to do anything with it, but if we can get enough interest going, I think this could potentially be a good angle from a professional networking stand point to garner more awareness.
> 
> 
> Meh, why not... I figure, the more groups/interested parties out there, the better...


Joined


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sean Spamilton*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23794036
> 
> 
> You're going to wish you _were_ in the salt mines during The Great Gatsby from what I've heard...
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1008799-great_gatsby/



Critics dislike Baz Luhrmann's taste for anachronism, but this is an arbitrary and inconsistent complaint. Wasn't McKellen's Richard II brilliant?


Also I never read the book (I'm such a philistine) so I don't have any previous notions to disappoint. Plus I have a soft spot for Luhrmann ever since he made that song about sunscreen.


----------



## nube

 The Croods has been measured.


Need more folks to vote on execution for multiple movies, which each have their own thread over there.


Also, The Great Gatsby's (2013) story ain't for everyone, and it leaves out a whole lot of high society from the book, but it's very good on both audio & video fronts.


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23794910
> 
> 
> 
> Also, The Great Gatsby's (2013) story ain't for everyone, and it leaves out a whole lot of high society from the book, but it's very good on both audio & video fronts.



Sounds about in line with my expectation. Thanks


----------



## audiofan1

Gatsby indeed has a great soundtrack with good extension in the LFE/ULF and pristine video to to it off and while I'm sure the story could have been a tad better the vibe and energy of the movie had a certain cool factor to it , the wife , daughter and I thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10710#post_23787504
> 
> 
> I was just looking at movies online and saw Volcano is being released tomorrow, never heard of it. Anyone see this yet? Sounds like a movie that could have some potential??



Typical 30hz filter of that time, but there is a lot of bass up from there.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23791550
> 
> 
> The peak at 27hz is the end of the movie. You can see the average is down a bit at 20hz so there is probably a highpass at 20-25hz.



Could be worse than that, still will buy it when the prize is right.


Did some updates to star list.










Geez guys, why you always train wreck my thread...now tom cruise arguments.







,try to stay on topic for now on.


----------



## SaviorMachine

Sorry


----------



## steve nn

I decided to revisit the Incredibles yesterday and talk about loaded. It’s been so long that I forgot about much of the great LFE in the Disney movie by PIXAR. Well worth picking up if you new members don’t have it on hand imo. An Oldie but a Goldie LFE wise, I think a good story for what it is also. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZbzbC9285I


----------



## Mrkazador




> Originally Posted by *lfe man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800_100#post_23795208
> 
> 
> Could be worse than that, still will buy it when the prize is right.


 

Its not that bad, yes there is a highpass filter but there is a lot of loud ~30hz content so it kind of makes up for it. Plus the movie was pretty cool.


----------



## Okv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23793268
> 
> 
> The storm went low for sure. But did anyone else hear clipping? It sounded alot like Immortals tsunami for a few moments.



No clipping, plenty of headroom left, surround channels are the loudest, barely touch 0dB a couple of places.


----------



## Okv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10770#post_23793568
> 
> 
> AVS is a very strong community. However, I started this Linked in group a few months back on the subject:
> 
> http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Home-Theater-Infrasound-Reproduction-4991800?home=&gid=4991800&trk=anet_ug_hm&goback=%2Egmp_4991800
> 
> 
> Haven't really had much time to do anything with it, but if we can get enough interest going, I think this could potentially be a good angle from a professional networking stand point to garner more awareness.
> 
> 
> Meh, why not... I figure, the more groups/interested parties out there, the better...



Excellent, I will join this and have a look.


----------



## spidey.joe80

Just watched Pacific Rim, reminded me a bit of the hobbit... I guess the movie industry finally caught on. With such a small percentage of "consumers" capable of less than 30hz why cater to that crowd at all? Might as well make the movie sound better for the other 90+ percent (of the market). Realistically speaking we should be grateful that there are *ANY* movies with lower than 30hz content *at all*.


Take this relatively unknown scene from Pulse for example, This scene is in the elevator right before the server room.

Pulse Elevator 1hz
 

Somebody got paid to put that ulf in there. and this scene quite possibly has been experienced by no one.


/end_rant


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800#post_23797191
> 
> 
> Somebody got paid to put that ulf in there. and this scene quite possibly has been experienced by no one.
> 
> 
> /end_rant



Why would you say that?


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800#post_23797191
> 
> 
> Just watched Pacific Rim, reminded me a bit of the hobbit... I guess the movie industry finally caught on. With such a small percentage of "consumers" capable of less than 30hz why cater to that crowd at all? Might as well make the movie sound better for the other 90+ percent (of the market). Realistically speaking we should be grateful that there are *ANY* movies with lower than 30hz content *at all*.
> 
> end_rant


I don't know if I'd go that far...........we have had a few offerings lately that are definite demo material. Oblivion, Olympus has Fallen and WWZ are just a few that come to mind. Just because we don't get EVERY movie pushing into ULF territory doesn't mean that we are getting none.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800#post_23797717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800#post_23797191
> 
> 
> Just watched Pacific Rim, reminded me a bit of the hobbit... I guess the movie industry finally caught on. With such a small percentage of "consumers" capable of less than 30hz why cater to that crowd at all? Might as well make the movie sound better for the other 90+ percent (of the market). Realistically speaking we should be grateful that there are *ANY* movies with lower than 30hz content *at all*.
> 
> end_rant
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'd go that far...........we have had a few offerings lately that are definite demo material. Oblivion, Olympus has Fallen and WWZ are just a few that come to mind. Just because we don't get EVERY movie pushing into ULF territory doesn't mean that we are getting none.
Click to expand...

Did you actually read what you quoted? He didn't say we aren't getting any movies with ULF, he said we should be thankful for the rare few we get that DO have ULF, that cater to the ULF bassheads because as far as the movie bigwigs go, we only make up what... 0.05% of their market?



Max


----------



## tboe77

I think you're right, Max, except that I think the portion of the market that can get *well* below 30Hz at anywhere near reference (or even -10db) is probably way less than 1 in 2000 (.05% = 1/2000). We AVSers certainly *do not* represent the *average* consumer. Heck, we probably don't even represent a blip on the Studios' radar.


It really is too bad, though, that it's all about $$$ these days, not about quality. Same thing has pretty much killed the music industry. You can hardly find any new music anymore that still sounds good when you play it on a decent home audio system (rather than on $10 earbuds).


----------



## kemiza

You really think studios filter movies because most consumers don't have capable subwoofers?


----------



## kemiza

 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10530#post_23757793 Its more likely this reason.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800#post_23798348
> 
> 
> You really think studios filter movies because most consumers don't have capable subwoofers?


It's not solely about raising the levels or loudness wars (although we're seeing a lot more of that recently).


There are more than a few movies that aren't super loud that show the filtering.


The simple fact is that not only most consumers, but practically all commercial theaters don't have significant sub-30Hz capability, so why include it, especially if including it potentially detracts from available headroom AND has the potential for causing complaints when played back on a less than capable system with no filters in the setup limiting potential overdriving at frequencies the setup is incapable of.


As this trend continues, it makes me wonder if there's much reason for investing in huge ULF capability when it seems like more and more releases are being cut off at the knees.


I once thought a Thigpen Rotary would be awesome if I won the lottery. These days, I wonder if all it would end up being used for after a few years, is to watch old ULF standouts. I wonder how many ULF heavy hitters we'll get in say, 2015, or 2020?


On a sidenote but somewhat related, if I was bored and had some video editing time, I'd make a Youtube spoof of a future release, that showed a progression from Star Trek, S8 and STID to 'Star Trek 5: Into The Blue Yonder' by J.J. Abrams slated for release in 2020. The 2-minute Youtube future 'movie trailer' would show a majority of nothing but bright blue flashes of lens flares interspersed with no more than 6 seconds total of visible video footage in occasional 1-2 frame flashes, mated to a ridicilously loud and horribly clipped and distorted audio track.


I think it would get a lot of YouTube hits and lots of laughs, and MAYBE if it got enough buzz, the underlying message might reach the geniuses at the helm.




Max


----------



## MKtheater

Tha is just it, we already had 30hz and above for a long time, why go backwards!


----------



## Transmaniacon

What kind of frequencies can IMAX theaters reach?


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800#post_23798229
> 
> 
> I think you're right, Max, except that I think the portion of the market that can get *well* below 30Hz at anywhere near reference (or even -10db) is probably way less than 1 in 2000 (.05% = 1/2000). We AVSers certainly *do not* represent the *average* consumer. Heck, we probably don't even represent a blip on the Studios' radar.
> 
> 
> It really is too bad, though, that it's all about $$$ these days, not about quality. Same thing has pretty much killed the music industry. You can hardly find any new music anymore that still sounds good when you play it on a decent home audio system (rather than on $10 earbuds).


The studios should know that the home theater crowd is growing and growing fast. They have to take notice to some movies like War of the Worlds, Flight of the Phoenix or Hot Fuzz that really have no business selling well, but they do. Why is that? These movies mentioned are all staples in just about every home theater out there and they will continue to be. Every new sub owner eventually learns of these top rated movies with great LFE and buys the good ones. The studios are going to get the hint eventually. IMO if they know they have a flop, just mix in some serious LFE and they will have a winner.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800_100#post_23798938
> 
> 
> The studios should know that the home theater crowd is growing and growing fast. They have to take notice to some movies like War of the Worlds, Flight of the Phoenix or Hot Fuzz that really have no business selling well, but they do. Why is that? These movies mentioned are all staples in just about every home theater out there and they will continue to be. Every new sub owner eventually learns of these top rated movies with great LFE and buys the good ones. The studios are going to get the hint eventually. IMO if they know they have a flop, just mix in some serious LFE and they will have a winner.



That would be great except the bass crowd is very small in the world wide scope of things. I would think most people watch thru their TV's and next going to HTIB's. No need for LFE for those systems. I am afraid we are in the top .01% of performance and


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800#post_23795605
> 
> 
> Sorry



Apology accepted.


















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve nn*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800#post_23795701
> 
> 
> I decided to revisit the Incredibles yesterday and talk about loaded. It’s been so long that I forgot about much of the great LFE in the Disney movie by PIXAR. Well worth picking up if you new members don’t have it on hand imo. An Oldie but a Goldie LFE wise, I think a good story for what it is also. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZbzbC9285I



Rocket launch scene is still probaply the best what we have those on movies.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800#post_23795711
> 
> 
> Its not that bad, yes there is a highpass filter but there is a lot of loud ~30hz content so it kind of makes up for it. Plus the movie was pretty cool.



I hope disortion was in minimal side.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800_40#post_23798229
> 
> 
> I think you're right, Max, except that I think the portion of the market that can get *well* below 30Hz at anywhere near reference (or even -10db) is probably way less than 1 in 2000 (.05% = 1/2000). We AVSers certainly *do not* represent the *average* consumer. Heck, we probably don't even represent a blip on the Studios' radar.
> 
> 
> It really is too bad, though, that it's all about $$$ these days, not about quality. Same thing has pretty much killed the music industry. You can hardly find any new music anymore that still sounds good when you play it on a decent home audio system (rather than on $10 earbuds).



I feel your pain, there has and always be two camps and there are times when it may seem they may come together , a recent example is a major player like Sony adopting ( or finally admitting publicly the Hi Res standard) there is still what I hesitate to use here Audiophile recordings that offer incredible playback and has been with us since the inception of music. Now as for movies the same holds true, sure some mixers adhere to what sounds good to them , the sub 30hz content goes missed by the studio's and are not even aware if it's there or not ( how would they know). So there will always be quality content and the latest fad always have been and alway will be


----------



## Mrkazador


How do I figure out if the audio is clipping? I convert the audio to individual wavs and load them up into Audacity. From there, what am I looking for or is there something I should do?


----------



## edlittle

I believe that since the tops of the waves are pretty much constant, they are clipped. An ideal track would look like the SR and SL, but all around and with the SR and SL at an even lower amplitude.


----------



## Snowmanick

I agree that the AVS community is a very tiny fraction of the movie industries audience. Looking at the size of the A/V industry in 2007 (pre-recession), the entire industry was worth about $25b USD, http://svconline.com/tradeshows/features/avinstall_av_industrys_strength/ where as the movie industry was worth around $18b USD for the same year. While that may make it look like Hollywood should be paying attention to threads like this, most of those sales weren't for huge ULF capable systems. On the contrary, the industry/market has been focusing on demand for smart devices, TV's, and portable equipment.


Compounding this, streaming http://svconline.com/tradeshows/features/avinstall_av_industrys_strength/ and TV have been better and more consistent revenue steams than large films for the last few years, while ticket sales and DVD/BR sales have decreased or been highly erratic.


These segments that are growing tend to focus on convenience in the A/V equipment more than ultimate performance. Think of how many sound bars and docking stations have come to market over the last few years.


Overall, the movie industry is looking at how it can remain viable. This means foreign markets, streaming, and TV. None of which require much attention on ULF.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800#post_23799097
> 
> 
> That would be great except the bass crowd is very small in the world wide scope of things. I would think most people watch thru their TV's and next going to HTIB's. No need for LFE for those systems. I am afraid we are in the top .01% of performance and




Is it too late for Cruise to play Bilbo? He is the right height.







Maybe we would actually get some bass in the last two Hobbit films this way!


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800#post_23798348
> 
> 
> You really think studios filter movies because most consumers don't have capable subwoofers?



Seriously. I wish people would stop using _that_ as the excuse.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800#post_23799097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800_100#post_23798938
> 
> 
> The studios should know that the home theater crowd is growing and growing fast. They have to take notice to some movies like War of the Worlds, Flight of the Phoenix or Hot Fuzz that really have no business selling well, but they do. Why is that? These movies mentioned are all staples in just about every home theater out there and they will continue to be. Every new sub owner eventually learns of these top rated movies with great LFE and buys the good ones. The studios are going to get the hint eventually. IMO if they know they have a flop, just mix in some serious LFE and they will have a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be great except the bass crowd is very small in the world wide scope of things. I would think most people watch thru their TV's and next going to HTIB's. No need for LFE for those systems. I am afraid we are in the top .01% of performance and
Click to expand...


Just check your family lol. Out of the guys I've met through the forums,most of us are solo in the gear area. Eg htih TV etc seems to be the norm.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800#post_23799520
> 
> 
> Seriously. I wish people would stop using _that_ as the excuse.


I didn't support that reason I was asking a poster that did.


----------



## MKtheater

I would think we have no influence at all on how the bass is mixed. The powers at be are either into LOUD or accurate. Too get loud they HP! Of course there are some that are not loud and HP.


----------



## Okv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800#post_23799327
> 
> 
> How do I figure out if the audio is clipping? I convert the audio to individual wavs and load them up into Audacity. From there, what am I looking for or is there something I should do?



A clipped signal will show up as a completely flat section with sample values = 1.0.

The waveform starts to look like a square wave - box shaped.


Audacity has an analysis function you can use to find clipping, where you specify the level and duration required for trigging a clip detection.


One single clipped period of an initial transient is not likely to be possible to hear.

When clipping is sustained for some time, say several 100 ms, so that many periods of the signal is destroyed, it will be easy to hear.


In the example you showed there is no clipping to worry about.

The sections where the signal seems to have a constant amplitude may be due to use of a limiter somewhere in the production chain, and it was intended to be like that.


----------



## Prime316

It's great to have a home theater but it seems that this thread doesn't even factor in whether or not the movie is any good. It's the first order of business to create a good film and then worry about the sound. The fact that many here are willing to buy a movie that's not worth watching just because it has ULF in it is quite disturbing. I don't want to put the movie into my bluray player if it's not any good so it will never reach my subs.


The fact that most movies aren't trying to dive down into the single digits on the low end proves that we just need decent subs, not super subs that we can only demo 2 or 3 movies on for all of 5 minutes of material total. Come to think of it, I may have overdone it on the sub side.


just my $.03


----------



## SaviorMachine

A very practical perspective. Still,I'm glad that this level of enthusiasm exists; I'm glad these guys are out there, evaluating movies entirely by their sub 20Hz content, hahaha. It's madness but we have a better forum for it.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800_40#post_23799856
> 
> 
> It's great to have a home theater but it seems that this thread doesn't even factor in whether or not the movie is any good. It's the first order of business to create a good film and then worry about the sound. The fact that many here are willing to buy a movie that's not worth watching just because it has ULF in it is quite disturbing. I don't want to put the movie into my bluray player if it's not any good so it will never reach my subs.
> 
> 
> The fact that most movies aren't trying to dive down into the single digits on the low end proves that we just need decent subs, not super subs that we can only demo 2 or 3 movies on for all of 5 minutes of material total. Come to think of it, I may have overdone it on the sub side.
> 
> 
> just my $.03



Balance is key







I for went a second sub on my last upgrade to enhance my processor,seating, new surrounds power filtration and new source player along with an upgrade to the sub as well and after sitting back and viewing "From here to Eternity" with the wife last night , it was a good reminder of why I go about enhancing my setup in proportional fashion, as to keep the single most important fact paramount and that's my love of music and cinema and not be distracted by is a 5 star or best in class or not but if it is then icing on the cake










proof for me always is an increase in purchasing of more movies and musics!


enjoy yours


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800_100#post_23799856
> 
> 
> It's great to have a home theater but it seems that this thread doesn't even factor in whether or not the movie is any good.



This thread was meant to list movies with bass and post frequency graphs. Nothing more, nothing less. It was not meant to be a thread about good movies with bass in them. A "good" movie is purely subjective. Sometimes, what I find good, my GF can't stand and vice versa. For example, I think all of the Twilight movies are stupid and a waste of time. Try telling that to the Twihards and see what happens. We've already seen it in this thread. People bickering about how good a movie is and whether or not it belongs on the 5 star list (among many other things). So let's just leave the subjective quality out of this thread and just discuss the graphs like this thread was intended.


And yes, I am one of those people who will buy a movie based on ULF content discussed in this thread. Heck, I' bought many of them that I've never even heard of and actually enjoyed most of them. Had it not been for this thread I never would have had the enjoyment of watching them. The movie industry should be grateful no matter how small of a difference it has made to lining their pockets. Will I still buy a movie I've been jonesing to see despite the poor ratings here? You bet. I'll just go into it knowing I may be disappointed in the lack of ULF. At least it won't come as a surprise to me.


----------



## SaviorMachine

I do think that even within the context of bass, quality matters. For example, while WWZ certainly has a lot of loud, deep bass, a lot if it comes in the form of long bass sweeps that frequently have no real connection to the action onscreen. Vehicles colliding, small explosives, pretty much whenever the director wants you to feel wowed.


I think this kind of gratuitous bass is actually highly unrealistic and even distracting. Does that kind of thing matter to you guys?


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10830#post_23799956
> 
> 
> I do think that even within the context of bass, quality matters. For example, while WWZ certainly has a lot of loud, deep bass, a lot if it comes in the form of long bass sweeps that frequently have no real connection to the action onscreen. Vehicles colliding, small explosives, pretty much whenever the director wants you to feel wowed.
> 
> 
> I think this kind of gratuitous bass is actually highly unrealistic and even distracting. Does that kind of thing matter to you guys?



This was my point. You can't have bass just to have bass. There has to be a story. Might as well just find the best bass mixes and play them over and over again on your systems. I love my subs and think they are worth every penny as I'm sure everyone in this thread does but fellas, we need context.


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10830#post_23799967
> 
> 
> This was my point. You can't have bass just to have bass. There has to be a story. Might as well just find the best bass mixes in your favorite songs and play them over and over again on your systems.



I don't mean to split hairs but I'm talking about something a little different--not the storytelling or ultimate meaning, but the audio track's design sensibility. You know how Hot Fuzz made fun of modern action movies by playing massive bass sweeps for no real reason? Gratuitously?


----------



## kemiza

Code:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10830#post_23799967
> 
> 
> This was my point. You can't have bass just to have bass. There has to be a story. Might as well just find the best bass mixes and play them over and over again on your systems. I love my subs and think they are worth every penny as I'm sure everyone in this thread does but fellas, we need context.


You're over thinking this bro.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800#post_23799327
> 
> 
> How do I figure out if the audio is clipping? I convert the audio to individual wavs and load them up into Audacity. From there, what am I looking for or is there something I should do?



Zoom in. Clipping is not only at 0dBFS (it will show up red then if you have the 'show clipping' checked in Audacity). Find flat tops and you have clipping. I usually see it at -1dBFS and -0.5dBFS.


JSS


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800_40#post_23799967
> 
> 
> This was my point. You can't have bass just to have bass. There has to be a story. *Might as well just find the best bass mixes and play them over and over again on your systems*. I love my subs and think they are worth every penny as I'm sure everyone in this thread does but fellas, we need context.



Those are called sine wave sweeps


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10830#post_23799967
> 
> 
> 
> This was my point. You can't have bass just to have bass. There has to be a story. Might as well just find the best bass mixes and play them over and over again on your systems. I love my subs and think they are worth every penny as I'm sure everyone in this thread does but fellas, we need context.



Sure you can. Which is the point of this thread, just to check out the bass content, not judging the other aspects of the movie itself. That's for another thread where you can talk about the quality of the movie as a whole, like in the review of the film...


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10830#post_23800053
> 
> Code:
> You're over thinking this bro.




Probably.


----------



## wingnut4772

Just saw The Cabin in the Woods. What a great movie and terrific bass overall. Loved it!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10840_40#post_23800505
> 
> 
> Just saw The Cabin in the Woods. What a great movie and terrific bass overall. Loved it!



Yup! that one was a surprise and a lot of fun down low


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10830#post_23799856
> 
> 
> It's great to have a home theater but it seems that this thread doesn't even factor in whether or not the movie is any good. It's the first order of business to create a good film and then worry about the sound. The fact that many here are willing to buy a movie that's not worth watching just because it has ULF in it is quite disturbing. I don't want to put the movie into my bluray player if it's not any good so it will never reach my subs.
> 
> 
> The fact that most movies aren't trying to dive down into the single digits on the low end proves that we just need decent subs, not super subs that we can only demo 2 or 3 movies on for all of 5 minutes of material total. Come to think of it, I may have overdone it on the sub side.
> 
> 
> just my $.03



There are plenty of other threads that deal with just the movie though and to bring that topic into this very specific thread (I know we all throw out a quick opinion on any given movie at times in here) seems a bit pointless and would only clutter up the topic of discussion. Besides, what constitutes a "good" movie is VERY subjective and there will never be a 100% general consensus which is why it is always best to watch for yourself and decide. A movie that might be good to me might be $hit to you.



As far as buying and/or enjoying a movie just for its bass content (or picture, or sound in general), what is wrong with that? The technical aspects of movies are an art form as well and the reason most of us have gone through the trouble of creating the systems we have is so we can also appreciate that side of the experience.


----------



## MKtheater

Exactly! Too many different opinions on what makes a movie good. I like action flicks as I can watch them for what they are. I remember a conversation I had with my friend as I asked him if he wanted to see Man of Steel, he answered he does no like super hero movies because they were too far fetched and fake. Now this made me LOL because his favorite movie is Transformers!


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10830#post_23800633
> 
> 
> Exactly! Too many different opinions on what makes a movie good. I like action flicks as I can watch them for what they are. I remember a conversation I had with my friend as I asked him if he wanted to see Man of Steel, he answered he does no like super hero movies because they were too far fetched and fake. Now this made me LOL because his favorite movie is Transformers!


That's hysterical


----------



## spidey.joe80

Just took one for the team and watched Bounty Killer Imdb rating 4.8









Filtered at 30hz nothing too spectacular Except one scene. seemed to break right through the filter!

 

this effect sounded really *really* cool, much like the witch bass from OZ.


----------



## audiofan1

All right back to business then , if "Pacific Rim" is filtered ( I should've kept the magic beans) does that leave "Man of Steel " and speaking of which studio? and are there any early graphs linking kryptonite to it










And just an after thought is there possibly some way some how after the mixer does the sound for home that his or work get altered in some way further ? by say filtering ?


----------



## buddhamus

Always had a feeling Pacific Rim would be filtered lol.............yeah there have been a few movies which have come out this and are good, OZ, Oblivion and WWZ and OHF. But movies like Pacific Rim and Man of Steel..................literally deserve the soundtrack to be unfiltered.


My bluray collection has not grown in past year as I just refuse to pay money for a movie that has a half assed soundtrack....


Honestly, I have just come to the conclusion that we pretty much can't do anything about it , studios dont give a **** about us...were just a minority....might as well drop the soap and bend over boys lol.


----------



## spidey.joe80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800#post_23798348
> 
> 
> You really think studios filter movies because most consumers don't have capable subwoofers?



Yes i do, im not an expert but thats seems to be the logical conclusion based on my observations.

Dont you think its odd there's no deep bass in movies from the 90's?


Armagedon (1998): a bass movie in its day. (sad fact: still has more bass than Hobbit)
 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800#post_23798730
> 
> 
> That is just it, we already had 30hz and above for a long time, why go backwards!



Isnt 30hz a huge step forwards? In the 90's I remember an average system would have been lucky to get 40/50hz-10db


In 10 years or so when htib's are capable of 20hz-10db I predict we will all be complaining about the 20hz filter, while our humble ID subs extend effortlessly into single digits...

Plus flying cars!


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10830#post_23800924
> 
> 
> Always had a feeling Pacific Rim would be filtered lol.............yeah there have been a few movies which have come out this and are good, OZ, Oblivion and WWZ and OHF. But movies like Pacific Rim and Man of Steel..................literally deserve the soundtrack to be unfiltered.
> 
> 
> My bluray collection has not grown in past year as I just refuse to pay money for a movie that has a half assed soundtrack....
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have just come to the conclusion that we pretty much can't do anything about it , studios dont give a **** about us...were just a minority....might as well drop the soap and bend over boys lol.



OHF just watched again. Some great bass scenes indeed.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10830#post_23800985
> 
> 
> OHF just watched again. Some great bass scenes indeed.



The movie wasn't that bad either!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800_100#post_23800957
> 
> 
> Yes i do, im not an expert but thats seems to be the logical conclusion based on my observations.
> 
> Dont you think its odd there's no deep bass in movies from the 90's?
> 
> 
> Armagedon (1998): a bass movie in its day. (sad fact: still has more bass than Hobbit)
> 
> 
> Isnt 30hz a huge step forwards? In the 90's I remember an average system would have been lucky to get 40/50hz-10db
> 
> 
> In 10 years or so when htib's are capable of 20hz-10db I predict we will all be complaining about the 20hz filter, while our humble ID subs extend effortlessly into single digits...
> 
> Plus flying cars!



That can't be it as there are many movies that go below to the single digits. Just not the ones we want. If they HP'd to save our systems every movie would be filtered. It is up to the studio and people who make the money to determine what sound they want.


----------



## bao01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10830#post_23799856
> 
> 
> It's great to have a home theater but it seems that this thread doesn't even factor in whether or not the movie is any good. It's the first order of business to create a good film and then worry about the sound. The fact that many here are willing to buy a movie that's not worth watching just because it has ULF in it is quite disturbing. I don't want to put the movie into my bluray player if it's not any good so it will never reach my subs.
> 
> 
> The fact that most movies aren't trying to dive down into the single digits on the low end proves that we just need decent subs, not super subs that we can only demo 2 or 3 movies on for all of 5 minutes of material total. Come to think of it, I may have overdone it on the sub side.
> 
> 
> just my $.03



+1


----------



## bao01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10830#post_23799919
> 
> 
> So let's just leave the subjective quality out of this thread and just discus the graphs like this thread was intended.



+1


----------



## zero zero seven


May I ask a few questions,

 

At what point or which movies or studios started this filtering business?.. In recent times what I notice is that studios like FOX, SONY, UNIVERSAL and perhaps LIONSGATE do NOT filter, is that right? and studios like WARNER and PARAMOUNT appear to have more filtering content applied. Most major movies are probably distributed by PARAMOUNT so the chances are any upcoming blu ray releases will be filtered. Saying that WWZ has some ULF content but has the remaining low frequency been filtered?

 

If PACIFIC RIM is filtered wouldn't MAN OF STEEL be filtered?

 

I own a Subwoofer where LFE only drops as far as 36hz but unfiltered movies still hold depth, sweeps and dynamic range and can be felt but listening to THE HOBBIT recently it appeared it was truncated. Do you think sound engineers contribute to this. Perhaps there was a different recording artist to the previous LOTR movies?. Saying that SHERLOCK HOLMES 2 was much more immersive and dynamic than THE HOBBIT and both were released by WARNER around the same time. I believe filtering still makes a lot of difference to even the average subwoofers. But 30hz should be fine for my subwoofer but just feels less powerful then a true lossless track.

 

Does filtering effect the rest of the audio in terms of detail, clarity and steering?


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zero zero seven*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800_100#post_23801948
> 
> 
> Does filtering effect the rest of the audio in terms of detail, clarity and steering?



The high pass filtering in itself does not affect any of those things It just cuts out the frequency below the filtered frequency. The reasoning behind the filter in the first place can though.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800#post_23799097
> 
> 
> That would be great except the bass crowd is very small in the world wide scope of things. I would think most people watch thru their TV's and next going to HTIB's. No need for LFE for those systems. I am afraid we are in the top .01% of performance and


I am not 100% on the name or movie, but did one of the sound mixers that did the sound track for OZ post in here? I think the screen name was Dr sound or something like that? They seemed to be very aware of the bass crowd here! We certainly need that studio to do allot more big ticket soundtracks.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800_100#post_23802627
> 
> 
> 
> I am not 100% on the name or movie, but did one of the sound mixers that did the sound track post OZ post in here? I think the screen name was Dr sound or something like that? They seemed to be very aware of bass crowd! We certainly need that studio to do allot more big ticket soundtracks.


 


> Yeah,  http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8700_100#post_23455122


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800_100#post_23800064
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom in. Clipping is not only at 0dBFS (it will show up red then if you have the 'show clipping' checked in Audacity). Find flat tops and you have clipping. I usually see it at -1dBFS and -0.5dBFS.
> 
> 
> JSS


 

When I converted the audio to wavs using eac3to, it detected clipping and added a -1.66db gain. Audacity didn't find any clipping and manually search through the waveforms, I couldn't find any "flat tops."

 

Here is one of the louder scenes zoomed in

 



 

 

Would this be considered clipping?

 



 

 

 

Here is Pacific Rim PVA of the entire movie


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10860#post_23803096
> 
> 
> When I converted the audio to wavs using eac3to, it detected clipping and added a -1.66db gain. Audacity didn't find any clipping and manually search through the waveforms, I couldn't find any "flat tops."
> 
> 
> Here is one of the louder scenes zoomed in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would this be considered clipping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Pacific Rim PVA of the entire movie



That is not clipping, it is softer, like a limiter put in place. The edges of the wave are not sharp, and there is higher freq content in the 'flat spots'. Clipped material is almost purely flat with some dips here and there. Well placed limiting without running into clipping is much easier on the ears than clipped content. Many 5 Star Films here use limiting.


The other explanation for this is a lower freq clipped or hard-limited wave mixed with higher freq content.


Looks like PacRim got the Thor filter. That means a lot of folks here will LOVE it, most will be indifferent and think it is good, and a select few will HATE it.


JSS


----------



## datranz

Pacific rims. Lots of bass, I just wish it extend a little deeper. I feel my couch shake a little but not much, afterward I put on bass I love you for a demo. Man, what a crazy song, it's been awhile I play that song.


----------



## kemiza

Watching Hot Fuzz right now and it's banging!


----------



## basshead81

Just finished watching STID...I would put it up there with Oblivion. Another well balanced flick full of bass the entire movie.


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10860#post_23803917
> 
> 
> Just finished watching STID...I would put it up there with Oblivion. Another well balanced flick full of bass the entire movie.



Better duck!


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10860#post_23803963
> 
> 
> Better duck!



I still think Oblivion was better but I imo STID is better then 3.5 star...jmo


----------



## tboe77

I bought the blu-ray, but haven't had a chance to watch it yet (saw it once at the theater). It sure isn't getting much love here, though. I'm reserving judgement until I hear it myself.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10840_40#post_23803988
> 
> 
> I still think Oblivion was better but I imo STID is better then 3.5 star...jmo



Ok! as much as I loved STID for its "Loud clipping Factor"







Its in no way on the same level of "Oblivion" of course this is my personal view but headroom is headroom and Oblivion is up there with the all time greats and that's even in the LFE/ULF ( quality and quantity) as it has more twist and turns to make some subs trip over there own feet (if they had them) . But hey, I'm glad to hear you enjoyed STID as many here did not










Now prepare yourself as your gonna have fun with what follows as the mob gathers there pitch forks


----------



## Mrkazador


Lone Ranger (2013)


----------



## audiofan1

Another one bites it , oh well can Superman save the day?


----------



## maxmercy

Oh w


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10860#post_23804366
> 
> Lone Ranger (2013)


Oh well...


JSS


----------



## pitviper33

Flame suit on:


I know this isn't the place for subjective comments on movies, and I know I might be burned at the stake for saying this... But I just have to admit it. Some teeny-tiny part of me is actually relieved that Pacific Rim is a giant disappointment in the bass department.


I love movies. And I love action movies. So my wife and I went to see PR in theaters. We hated it. Both of us barely stayed awake. Good special effects can only make up for so much. If the blu-ray really had knock-out, full range sound, I probably would have ended up buying it anyway just for a few demo scenes. By castrating the soundtrack, they've saved me 20$!


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10860#post_23804864
> 
> 
> Flame suit on:
> 
> 
> I know this isn't the place for subjective comments on movies, and I know I might be burned at the stake for saying this... But I just have to admit it. Some teeny-tiny part of me is actually relieved that Pacific Rim is a giant disappointment in the bass department.
> 
> 
> I love movies. And I love action movies. So my wife and I went to see PR in theaters. We hated it. Both of us barely stayed awake. Good special effects can only make up for so much. If the blu-ray really had knock-out, full range sound, I probably would have ended up buying it anyway just for a few demo scenes. By castrating the soundtrack, they've saved me 20$!



pitviper;


Good to see you on here!

Oh and a big Thank You for the PR comments - you just saved me a few $$'s.

I am a sucker for NASA/space stuff; so hope to catch "Gravity" at the Cinema this weekend - hopefully we will enjoy it more than some enjoyed PR


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10860#post_23805080
> 
> 
> pitviper;
> 
> 
> Good to see you on here!
> 
> Oh and a big Thank You for the PR comments - you just saved me a few $$'s.
> 
> I am a sucker for NASA/space stuff; so hope to catch "Gravity" at the Cinema this weekend - hopefully we will enjoy it more than some enjoyed PR



After all said, I would still recommend you to at least rent Pacific Rim. It is a movie that was trying to bring to the big screen the experience of huge robots fighting monsters. Is not for everybody for sure, but it was a cool experience at least for me, daughter and son.......


----------



## audiofan1

I preordered PR and I'm looking forward to it , it's up there with other two best movie theater experiences " Star Wars" ( I was young but that experience changed me forever







) and the second being my first 6/ch DTS experience in a THX certified theater for "Star Trek Generations" when the Enterprise returns fire on the Klingon Bird of Prey! that phaser ripped down the right side of that huge theater and the impact when it hit the back wall was an OMG moment







and lead me to buy a Millennium stand alone DTS decoder. Now many years later enter Dolby Atmos and PR and I was once again envious of the theater ( till that day later when I watched Looper







)


Anyway my subs no one trick pony and this is a Bass in movie thread and all bass applies mid high and ULF ( when you get it) and that 20-30hz stuff ain't no deal breaker for me


----------



## Prime316

I also loved Pacific Rim in the theater and will be buying it on Blu Ray. I still want a Jaeger.


----------



## MKtheater

I liked PR at IMAX, best sound experience ever at a cinema.


----------



## audiofan1

Found hope in another thread there's hope guys! however we may need a Jaeger! I'm hyped about this one and Atmos here I come










enjoy


----------



## cr136124

^^^


Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!!!!


----------



## Reddig

Pacific Rim was incredible at my local cinema! They use old ElectroVoice dual 15 cabs with JBL horns and JBL 18s for subs and QSC amps and the rooms sound better than most megaplexes I've ever been too. Two of the rooms are shaped like giant trapezoids so side walls are not parallel and I believe that helps too. Can't wait for PR to come out I'm definitely buying.


----------



## audiofan1

Cool thing is currently Dolby has a tight leash on Atmos theaters, the newly built theater I viewed PR is breathtaking 87ft Imax and managed to rattle me, along with what surprised me pant chuffs. but that theater sounds like fun


----------



## jarretc

Never saw Pacific Rim in the theaters but just ordered it through Amazon, have 2 Triaxes coming so hopefully they should be able to handle it


----------



## kemiza

Just saw Gravity at IMAX. A lot of bumps and rumble going on and surrounds are pretty active too.


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jarretc*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10860#post_23805976
> 
> 
> Never saw Pacific Rim in the theaters but just ordered it through Amazon, have 2 Triaxes coming so hopefully they should be able to handle it



Me thinks they will.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Epic - I'm thinking three stars. Overall I found the mix to be absolutely fantastic, as usual for something Randy Thom worked on.


I can see why he and/or Lora Hirschberg might have dialed back the extreme LFE on this one... I mean, I don't expect to be blown out of my seat by the tapped horns when a bird hits the ground. There was enough in there to keep me happy.


----------



## Mrkazador


I don't remember Epic having anything that wowed me in the lfe department. I think the only scene that had decent bass from what I remember is when those glasses/goggles were put on and slowed everything down.

 

Databass gave it 3 stars

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-62#entry1571


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10760_40#post_23792520
> 
> 
> Considering how subjective movies are and the actors and actresses in them, there is not one right answer to this question. For example, I like TC as an actor and I also enjoyed Prometheus. I liked Oblivion as well. If you truly HATE TC, Oblivion is not going to change your mind since he dominates most of the screen time. If all else fails, rent and find out. Worst case scenario is you hate the film, but will be treated to what most feel is one of the finest A/V presentations on blu.
> 
> *Has anyone else seen Kon Tiki? Not the best bass track out there or anything, but I thought the low end played a significant roll in this film and it seemed to dig fairly deep at times. Very well done I thought and a few scenes could be demo worthy IMO.*



Toe I think your a little to modest on this one







Not sure if you noticed but *Kon Tiki* is a loud recording reference soundtrack with bass that around the 40min mark into the film locked onto my room with a sweep that vibrated through my concrete slab and pass 4 layers of carpet (two of which are thick carpet and pad) up to my head! And its not the only moment and due to how loud it was I refused to go pass -3 db, it was intense and unreal at times and made my wife yelp more than any prior flick. Guys we have unfiltered movies out there keep searching and find them as this is a ULF/LFE gem!


This is 5 star all day and graphs are needed please1 as I'm dying to know. I did make the mistake and had Dynamic EQ on with +2 hot on the sub which is completely unneeded but please err on the side of caution before doing reference levels


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800_100#post_23806758
> 
> 
> This is 5 star all day and graphs are needed please1 as I'm dying to know. I did make the mistake and had Dynamic EQ on with +2 hot on the sub which is completely unneeded but please err on the side of caution before doing reference levels


 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9500_100#post_23622203


----------



## Mrkazador


Only God Forgives (2013)


----------



## audiofan1

Wow! I was tid bit late to the Kon Tiki party, I see the graphs tell the same story what was its l rating?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10880_40#post_23806789
> 
> Only God Forgives (2013)



Hmm! in the que it goes


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10800_100#post_23806799
> 
> 
> Wow! I was tid bit late to the Kon Tiki party, I see the graphs tell the same story what was its l rating?


 

4.75

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-73#entry1816


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10880_40#post_23806834
> 
> 
> 4.75
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-73#entry1816



Couldn't eek out a 5, come on







it's only .25










Thanks


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10860#post_23806758
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Toe I think your a little to modest on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you noticed but *Kon Tiki* is a loud recording reference soundtrack with bass that around the 40min mark into the film locked onto my room with a sweep that vibrated through my concrete slab and pass 4 layers of carpet (two of which are thick carpet and pad) up to my head! And its not the only moment and due to how loud it was I refused to go pass -3 db, it was intense and unreal at times and made my wife yelp more than any prior flick. Guys we have unfiltered movies out there keep searching and find them as this is a ULF/LFE gem!
> 
> 
> This is 5 star all day and graphs are needed please1 as I'm dying to know. I did make the mistake and had Dynamic EQ on with +2 hot on the sub which is completely unneeded but please err on the side of caution before doing reference levels




I think I was afraid of overselling it! Tough crowd here!







Fantastic bass/LFE track though I agree. Damn thing about destroyed my buttkickers! Storm sequence is insane. PQ was right up there with the audio as well. Great disc!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10880_40#post_23806866
> 
> 
> I think I was afraid of overselling it! Tough crowd here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic bass/LFE track though I agree. Damn thing about destroyed my buttkickers! Storm sequence is insane.



Toe do you suspect it was mixed more than a few db to hot on its playback level, I'm talking somewhere in the 5-10db to hot as it's the first soundtrack or anything for that matter that made a chuff through my main speakers 4 ports. And may explain why the guy in the Bluray software thread had wis amps shut off. My sub survived with no discernible discomfort but I played WOTW back at reference with +6db hot on the sub and it was loud and forceful but Kon Tiki can do some harm if one is not careful and I'm dead serious. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10890#post_23806884
> 
> 
> Toe due you suspect it was mixed more than a few db to hot on its playback level, I'm talking somewhere in the 5-10db to hot as it's the first soundtrack or anything for that matter that made a chuff through my main speakers 4 ports. And may explain why the guy in the Bluray software thread had wis amps shut off. My sub survived with no discernible discomfort but I played WOTW back at reference with +6db hot on the sub and it was loud and forceful but Kon Tiki can do some harm if one is not careful and I'm dead serious. Anyone have any thoughts?




IDK. I played it at -1 and my subs and mains did not have any audible issues. My BKs bottomed more in this film than any I can think of though! The overall volume was certainly not as loud as something like STID, but the low end was much more demanding due to how deep it dug.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10880_40#post_23806904
> 
> 
> IDK. I played it at -1 and my subs and mains did not have any audible issues. My BKs bottomed more in this film than any I can think of though! The overall volume was certainly not as loud as something like STID, but the low end was much more demanding due to how deep it dug.



Intresting ! my oh my did you see the graphs







Simply outstanding clarity as I need a towel after that first storm, which me jump . I'll admit had STID had this kind of clarity to the loudness and that "I can't find the filter do you have it ?" bass in Kon Tiki I would watch it every weekend










I still say be afraid of this the bass in this track


----------



## Slingblayde

Just watched Iron Man 3, not sure how the bass was in it, but that series has officially Jumped The Shark......


----------



## newc33

Does anyone know what page graphs from the beginning plane crash on flight of the Phoenix is?


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10860#post_23805678
> 
> 
> Found hope in another thread there's hope guys! however we may need a Jaeger! I'm hyped about this one and Atmos here I come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy


I'm all in on that! I was wondering when they would finally get around to doing a remake of that 1950s classic.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10890#post_23807485
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what page graphs from the beginning plane crash on flight of the Phoenix is?



This is the part that most people ask about: the barrel roll in Flight of the Phoenix crash scene.


----------



## soundmusic

Forget WOTW, XMen First Class, Pacific Rim, Star Wars, Oblivion, etc. My Little Pony man! That movie has some awesome subwoofer treat! Check it out! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## blackangst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundmusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10890#post_23808773
> 
> 
> Forget WOTW, XMen First Class, Pacific Rim, Star Wars, Oblivion, etc. My Little Pony man! That movie has some awesome subwoofer treat! Check it out! You won't be disappointed!



For the love of all things sacred lets not turn this into a Brony thread! lol


(if you dont know what a brony is you can Bing it. but I warned you. Yes its safe for work, but not safe for manhood.)


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Cueing ip wwz in t-minus 60 minutes


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10890#post_23808099
> 
> 
> This is the part that most people ask about: the barrel roll in Flight of the Phoenix crash scene.
> 
> 
> Thanks! Just seen it for the first time on blue ray. It took my lv12r to a new level I think! That 30hz slam was amazing


----------



## Mrkazador


Sinister (2012)


----------



## Mrkazador


I thought it would be interesting to compare the three Jurassic Park movies...

 

 

Jurassic Park (1993)

 



 

 

 

The Lost World: Jurassic Park (1997)

 



 

 

 

Jurassic Park III (2001)


----------



## Mrkazador


Planet Terror (2007)


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackangst*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10890#post_23808918
> 
> 
> For the love of all things sacred lets not turn this into a Brony thread! lol
> 
> 
> (if you dont know what a brony is you can Bing it. but I warned you. Yes its safe for work, but not safe for manhood.)


Stop trying to make BING happen. Nobody wants it, nobody likes it.


----------



## Steveo1234

Mrkazador: Thank you for your graphs. Very much appriciated. Have thuumbs up!


----------



## mo949

apologies if this has been discussed, but the search feature on the thread is giving me a Javascript error:


Has anyone watched Oz the Great and Powerful and noticed that the Dolby 5.1 (lossy) audio mix had better bass than the 7.1 (dts HD mix)?


I kept switching between the two for the first 30 minutes since something about the 7.1 mix sounded harsh and like the bass was neutered. Sure enough when my wife commented *surprisingly* that the bass sounded more intense in the 5.1 mix I started to think I wasn't crazy (or alone







) and left it at the 5.1 (lossless) one. I could swear the dialogues was better, bass was better, and the highs no longer as harsh.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10900_100#post_23811032
> 
> 
> apologies if this has been discussed, but the search feature on the thread is giving me a Javascript error:
> 
> 
> Has anyone watched Oz the Great and Powerful and noticed that the Dolby 5.1 (lossy) audio mix had better bass than the 7.1 (dts HD mix)?
> 
> 
> I kept switching between the two for the first 30 minutes since something about the 7.1 mix sounded harsh and like the bass was neutered. Sure enough when my wife commented *surprisingly* that the bass sounded more intense in the 5.1 mix I started to think I wasn't crazy (or alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and left it at the 5.1 (lossless) one. I could swear the dialogues was better, bass was better, and the highs no longer as harsh.



It was probably mixed at a higher level or something.


----------



## mo949

thanks for your reply, so I understand it, do you mean that the 5.1 lossy audio would have been mixed at a higher level? Isn't there a 'reference' level they usually mix to?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10890#post_23811109
> 
> 
> thanks for your reply, so I understand it, do you mean that the 5.1 lossy audio would have been mixed at a higher level? Isn't there a 'reference' level they usually mix to?



Like MK mentions, it is not unusual for the DD mix to be at a louder overall level, so going back and forth is not a fair comparison since the two tracks are not volume matched I bet.


----------



## wse


Ah new movies 5 stars Olympus has Fallen  4 Stars Oblivion

 

yes I like it, please bring us more, how about Trance?


----------



## mo949

just strange, I actually had to raise the DD mix a few decibels to get the same perception of overall volume. Is it possible you mean if comparing between dolby True HD and dts MA HD that dolby is louder?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10890#post_23811347
> 
> 
> just strange, I actually had to raise the DD mix a few decibels to get the same perception of overall volume. Is it possible you mean if comparing between dolby True HD and dts MA HD that dolby is louder?



I just remember years ago when I was tweaking and experimenting with my subs and SPL meter I would commonly find DD tracks louder vs their lossless counterparts. The Matrix films come to mind as I remember about a 6 db difference between the dvd DD track on Reloaded and the True HD track on HD-DVD.


I highly doubt the mixes are different between Oz lossless and lossy, so I would think whatever differences you are hearing are volume or setup related. The general consensus is that the Oz lossless track is one of the better/best on blu overall.


----------



## mo949

I first thought setup myself, but then I put in my trusty hellboy 2 disc after the movie and everything was perfect again. Oh well, I don't think I'll be watching it again, but its the very first time I've ever watched a lossless track and thought 'that just isn't right' and switched to the lossy mix.


Anyway, thanks for all your thoughts.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10890#post_23811388
> 
> 
> I just remember years ago when I was tweaking and experimenting with my subs and SPL meter I would commonly find DD tracks louder vs their lossless counterparts. The Matrix films come to mind as I remember about a 6 db difference between the dvd DD track on Reloaded and the True HD track on HD-DVD.
> 
> 
> I highly doubt the mixes are different between Oz lossless and lossy, so I would think whatever differences you are hearing are volume or setup related. The general consensus is that the Oz lossless track is one of the better/best on blu overall.



My BR copy of Iron Man in the exact way. The lossy track was significantly louder than the lossless version. So much so that when I first had a receiver that could process the lossless track, I would choose the lossy one, anyway.


----------



## mo949

Just to clarify the lossy and lossless were indeed different mixes in Oz. The lossless is 7.1 DTS and the Lossy is 5.1 DD. Also, the lossless has a 'nearfield' adjective next to it and the lossy does not.


----------



## MKtheater

Did you try turning up the lossless track rather than just watching the lossy? That goes for anyone who switched to the louder track. I would just turn it up and the lossless track if need be.


----------



## mo949

The lossless track I had pretty loud, on my denon x4000 it was set to -15db, but it was harsh sounding and sounded louder overall than the lossy 5.1 track. However, I could turn the lossy track up to -10 and beyond with a smoother less harsh sound


oddly at the same volume level on the receiver when I would switch, the bass was louder on the 5.1 track.


----------



## Mrkazador





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10900_100#post_23811338
> 
> 
> 
> yes I like it, please bring us more, how about Trance?


 

Trance (2013)


----------



## lfe man

I have found that many 7.1 tracks are weaker in bass than 5.1 tracks(prometheus, dredd, jurassic park 1-3, good day to die hard, abraham lincol the vampire hunter comes to mind).


----------



## MKtheater

Turn up the LFE on your 7.1 tracks and you are set.


----------



## SimonNo10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10890#post_23811467
> 
> 
> My *BR copy of Iron Man* in the exact way. The lossy track was significantly louder than the lossless version. So much so that when I first had a receiver that could process the lossless track, I would choose the lossy one, anyway.



From memory wasn't there a a bug with the first Ironman (True HD track) that triggered "Late Night Mode" (not sure if that's what it's called) on some receivers?


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SimonNo10*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920#post_23812228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10890#post_23811467
> 
> 
> My *BR copy of Iron Man* in the exact way. The lossy track was significantly louder than the lossless version. So much so that when I first had a receiver that could process the lossless track, I would choose the lossy one, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From memory wasn't there a a bug with the first Ironman (True HD track) that triggered "Late Night Mode" (not sure if that's what it's called) on some receivers?
Click to expand...

Not exactly a bug. It's an odd 'feature' in all Onkyo avrs. Any TrueHD track triggers the 'Late Night' setting.



Max


----------



## myoda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920#post_23812301
> 
> 
> Not exactly a bug. It's an odd 'feature' in all Onkyo avrs. Any TrueHD track triggers the 'Late Night' setting.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



It's also active when a Dolby Digital source is detected. I don't use it, but I thought I'd look it up. On p53

■Late Night

For Dolby Digital and Dolby Digital Plus sources, the

options are:

􀁠Off

􀁠Low:

Small reduction in dynamic range.

􀁠High:

Large reduction in dynamic range.

For Dolby TrueHD sources, the options are:

􀁠Auto:

The Late Night function is set to “On” or “Off”

automatically.

􀁠Off

􀁠On

Turn this setting on to reduce the dynamic range of Dolby

Digital material so that you can still hear quiet parts even

when listening at low volume levels—ideal for watching

movies late at night when you don’t want to disturb

anyone.

Note

• The effect of the Late Night function depends on the material that

you are playing and the intention of the original sound designer,

and with some material there will be little or no effect when you

select the different options.

• The Late Night function can be used only when the input source

is Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, or Dolby TrueHD.

• The Late Night function is set to “Off” when the AV receiver is

set to standby. For Dolby TrueHD sources, it will be set to

“Auto”.

• With Dolby TrueHD sources, the Late Night function cannot be

used when “TrueHD Loudness Management” is set to “Off”.

• The Late Night function cannot be used when “Dolby Volume”

is set to “On”.


----------



## Cowboys

Pacific rim does not seem to have ULF but it has lots of bass along with good visual effects. Acting was so so though.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920#post_23812301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SimonNo10*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920#post_23812228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10890#post_23811467
> 
> 
> My *BR copy of Iron Man* in the exact way. The lossy track was significantly louder than the lossless version. So much so that when I first had a receiver that could process the lossless track, I would choose the lossy one, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From memory wasn't there a a bug with the first Ironman (True HD track) that triggered "Late Night Mode" (not sure if that's what it's called) on some receivers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not exactly a bug. It's an odd 'feature' in all Onkyo avrs. Any TrueHD track triggers the 'Late Night' setting.
> 
> 
> 
> Max
Click to expand...


There was something, but I don't remember exactly what is was. The first time I watched it I wondered where all of this bass everyone was talking about was. The whole sound track seemed subdued. I did some searching at the time and found that others were having the same problem. I checked my Denon and the DRC was on. I turned it off and there was the sound track that I was expecting. I thought that I had saved some info on it, but I can't find anything.


I found it: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1043146/iron-man-blu-ray-9-30/150#post_14652389


----------



## Mrkazador


Can "The Conjuring" save the day? Check out that 1hz peak and at 30hz, pretty loud.

 

The Conjuring (2013)


----------



## Brian Fineberg

it seems as though horror movies always have effective use of the ULF


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920#post_23812130
> 
> 
> Turn up the LFE on your 7.1 tracks and you are set.



You should compare prometheus 5.1 dub tracks to english 7.1 track.







Turning up sub level did help some, but its still far away from 5.1 tracks(they might be theatrical mixes), one good example is that scene in opening where that alien guy drinks that black goo and after that watches to sky where that spaceship fly away.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920#post_23813914
> 
> 
> it seems as though horror movies always have effective use of the ULF



Except that The Conjuring, in the graph above at least, has essentially no ULF. There's zero content from 20Hz to around 2 or 3Hz. That means there's no ULF. Also, the content at 20Hz is likely only one or two scenes at most because it doesn't raise the RMS value at that frequency much above its steep downward slope. See?


 


Instead, it looks to me like there's a significant HPF around 28-30Hz, and not much below that except filtered effects @ 20Hz, then nothing until very high level noise around DC. Who knows why the noise is there, but the rest is SOP for Hollywood these days. This is essentially what the loudness wars do, as bossobass so succinctly pointed out a month or two ago.


----------



## nube

For instance, compare that graph of The Conjuring:


 


to a graph of The Frozen Ground , which I just measured and posted about yesterday in the Data-Bass.com thread.

 


RMS, or the red line, is really what you want to pay attention to when considering the movie's bass content as a whole. See how there's only about a 5dB difference from 5-20Hz? That's the bulk of what we care about when talking about ULF, not the loudest scenes (peaks, aka the green line) at 30Hz or noise that nobody can play back (because of blocking caps in their electronics) at DC or 1Hz.


----------



## zero zero seven


BREAKING NEWS!!!









 

The Trouble with Star Trek into Darkness.

 

Everyone has been baffled by the different opinions on Star Trek. I can now explain my findings.

I live in the UK and we here in the international market have a different pressing of STID.

I imported the US one and compared it to the UK version and let me tell you there is night and day difference between the two!

The UK one has been encoded louder which explains the harshness and clipping that some people maybe experiencing and the US one is somewhat quieter. The bass is more aggressive on the UK track but US one is much more balanced and less aggressive at reference. But there is no harshness in the voices in the US version. Perhaps there is more high end in the US version and bass maybe filtered. I prefer the US version as it sounds astonishing at reference but on my system a touch tighter in the bass department.

 

I'm not sure which versions you all have but this is very interesting find indeed.

 

Why are there two different pressings around the world?

 

I await to hear your replies.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zero zero seven*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920#post_23814878
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Trouble with Star Trek into Darkness.
> 
> 
> Everyone has been baffled by the different opinions on Star Trek. I can now explain my findings.
> 
> I live in the UK and we here in the international market have a different pressing of STID.
> 
> I imported the US one and compared it to the UK version and let me tell you there is night and day difference between the two!
> 
> The UK one has been encoded louder which explains the harshness and clipping that some people maybe experiencing and the US one is somewhat quieter. The bass is more aggressive on the UK track but US one is much more balanced and less aggressive at reference. But there is no harshness in the voices in the US version. Perhaps there is more high end in the US version and bass maybe filtered. I prefer the US version as it sounds astonishing at reference but on my system a touch tighter in the bass department.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure which versions you all have but this is very interesting find indeed.
> 
> 
> Why are there two different pressings around the world?
> 
> 
> I await to hear your replies.


Many/most of the complaints here are about the US version. I shudder to think what a worse version must sound like.



Max


----------



## mo949

Is the complaint only with a specific mix on the disc or is it all of them?


----------



## Mrkazador


Monsters, Inc. (2001)

 



 

 

 

Monsters University (2013)


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920#post_23815603
> 
> 
> Is the complaint only with a specific mix on the disc or is it all of them?


If you were asking me, the complaint is with the main lossless audio track on STID. It's recorded loud, but more importantly, the high levels it's recorded at inherently have clipping and distortion in the track. This is encoded in the audio and is noticeable even at lower playback levels, but is glaringly apparent at moderate to high playback volumes (especially to folks sensitive to clipping with a very resolving system). You can hear it in the harshness of the sound in many of the loud scenes, in stark contrast to something like Oblivion for instance.



Max


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920_40#post_23815439
> 
> 
> Many/most of the complaints here are about the US version. I shudder to think what a worse version must sound like.
> 
> 
> 
> Max


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920#post_23815651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920#post_23815603
> 
> 
> Is the complaint only with a specific mix on the disc or is it all of them?
> 
> 
> 
> If you were asking me, the complaint is with the main lossless audio track on STID. It's recorded loud, but more importantly, the high levels it's recorded at inherently have clipping and distortion in the track. This is encoded in the audio and is noticeable even at lower playback levels, but is glaringly apparent at moderate to high playback volumes (especially to folks sensitive to clipping with a very resolving system). You can hear it in the harshness of the sound in many of the loud scenes, in stark contrast to something like Oblivion for instance.
> 
> 
> 
> Max
Click to expand...


Thanks for that. Its odd timing since I was hoping to unwrap this one and watch it tonight, maybe I'll just try and start on whatever 5.1 mix they have and bypass the problematic mix. I wonder if their lossless is the same as the theater mix or if they did the same thing as they did on Oz where they created a new 'near field' mix.


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10900_100#post_23811516
> 
> 
> Just to clarify the lossy and lossless were indeed different mixes in Oz. The lossless is 7.1 DTS and the Lossy is 5.1 DD. Also, the lossless has a 'nearfield' adjective next to it and the lossy does not.


I may be making some assumptions here, but... does anyone else find it strange that the lossy 5.1 mix would be the theatrical mix, and the lossless 7.1 mix the nearfield mix? It seems like the whole point of lossless is so we can get exactly what was created for theatres. It also seems like part of the nearfield mix is to make the movie sound/work better for low-end equipment. But low-end gains no benefit from lossless. In fact it takes a VERY nice system to discern any benefit of lossless. So it seems to me like the lossless track should be packed with as much ULF, Dynamic Range as possible, and of course more channels, and then the lossy track should be the nearfield mix with fewer channels and less ULF and dynamic range so it’s more HTIAB-friendly.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920#post_23816274
> 
> 
> I may be making some assumptions here, but... does anyone else find it strange that the lossy 5.1 mix would be the theatrical mix, and the lossless 7.1 mix the nearfield mix? It seems like the whole point of lossless is so we can get exactly what was created for theatres. It also seems like part of the nearfield mix is to make the movie sound/work better for low-end equipment. But low-end gains no benefit from lossless. In fact it takes a VERY nice system to discern any benefit of lossless. So it seems to me like the lossless track should be packed with as much ULF, Dynamic Range as possible, and of course more channels, and then the lossy track should be the nearfield mix with fewer channels and less ULF and dynamic range so it’s more HTIAB-friendly.



You'd think....


JSS


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920#post_23815647
> 
> Monsters, Inc. (2001)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monsters University (2013)


Not that they aren't appreciated, but what's with the new graph format? I just got used to the other one!


----------



## Mrkazador

The PVA graphs is of the entire movie so it's easy to see how much lfe there is.


Easier to compare movies.


Takes minutes to scan a movie.


No roll off in the low end.


Waterfalls are nice to look at but take too much time to find the exact scenes to capture.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920#post_23817048
> 
> 
> The PVA graphs is of the entire movie so it's easy to see how much lfe there is.
> 
> 
> Easier to compare movies.
> 
> 
> Takes minutes to scan a movie.
> 
> 
> No roll off in the low end.
> 
> 
> Waterfalls are nice to look at but take too much time to find the exact scenes to capture.


I don't get it. Those lines are supposed to represent the whole movie? Then what happens to the line if there is a second spot in the movie that dips to 20hz? Sorry if I'm being a little slow.


----------



## bass addict

After reading quite a few mediocre reviews on WWZ, I finally decided to take a chance and give it a spin. To my surprise, I actually enjoyed the movie quite a bit.


The most surprising however was the LFE sweep during the grenade scene. I was at -10 below reference, running a few db's hot, and that sweep was one of the better ones I've heard in a while. Rolled all the way through the room causing my walls and ceiling to creak and pop. Scared the hell out of me to say the least, lol.


----------



## zero zero seven


Funnily enough it is the UK version of STID which appears to have the issues when compared to the US version which appears to be fine on my system. Clearly there are different batches floating around.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920#post_23817222
> 
> 
> After reading quite a few mediocre reviews on WWZ, I finally decided to take a chance and give it a spin. To my surprise, I actually enjoyed the movie quite a bit.
> 
> 
> The most surprising however was the LFE sweep during the grenade scene. I was at -10 below reference, running a few db's hot, and that sweep was one of the better ones I've heard in a while. Rolled all the way through the room causing my walls and ceiling to creak and pop. Scared the hell out of me to say the least, lol.



Aw crap just swiped the card on eBay, gotta hear this on my new subs


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920#post_23817160
> 
> 
> I don't get it. Those lines are supposed to represent the whole movie? Then what happens to the line if there is a second spot in the movie that dips to 20hz? Sorry if I'm being a little slow.



The green line will show the highest peak from the entire movie.


Red line is average of the entire movie. More lfe in a movie, higher the average.


I'm not very good at explaining these things.


----------



## spidey.joe80

Elysium is loaded to the gills.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920#post_23817424
> 
> 
> The green line will show the highest peak from the entire movie.
> 
> 
> Red line is average of the entire movie. More lfe in a movie, higher the average.
> 
> 
> I'm not very good at explaining these things.



That's a very good basic description IMO. I didn't understand those graphs before but now I do









It's nice to see the max at each frequency for sure while the average may not hold much interest or as much interest.


----------



## jarretc

I'm sure its been mentioned before but since I don't want to read through 365 pages of posts, how do you guys generate those graphs? The full movie ones.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10950#post_23817464
> 
> 
> That's a very good basic description IMO. I didn't understand those graphs before but now I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see the max at each frequency for sure while the average may not hold much interest or as much interest.



Depends what you're looking for in a bass movie. One could have a couple scenes with loud peaks but the average is low. Another movie might not have really high peaks but a lot more scenes with LFE so the average is higher.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jarretc*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10900_100#post_23817480
> 
> 
> I'm sure its been mentioned before but since I don't want to read through 365 pages of posts, how do you guys generate those graphs? The full movie ones.


 

Its a bit complicated but here goes...

 
Load the movie into Eac3to and convert the audio to .wavs

C:\eac3to.exe C:\Moviefile.mkv C:\convertedaudio.wavs -no2ndpass

 
Load all the wavs into Audacity. Lower the gain by -20.2db for all channels *EXCEPT* LFE. After that is done, lower the LFE channel by -10.2db.

 
Select all tracks and go to Tracks-> Mix and Render. This will merge all the individual wavs to a mono file.

 
You want to add about 1min of silence to the beginning and end of the track by selecting Generate-> Silence. SpecLab for some reason doesn't render the end of the file so add a bit of silence to fix that problem.

 
Export your mono wav as a wav.

 
Download this config file and load it into speclab

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/19-speclab-waterfall-scene-capture-tutorial/page-2#entry1828

 
Now you can render the wav into speclab by going to File-> Audio File and Streams-> Analyse Audio File (without DSP) and select your wav file that you created.

 
A new window should pop up with a bunch of different options. Under Speed (w/o replay), change this to fast.

 
Press ok and let it gooooooooooooooooo. Done!


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920#post_23817461
> 
> 
> Elysium is loaded to the gills.



If that graph is real.........well then **** me!....yes yes yes!. Hoped this movie was unfiltered.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10900_100#post_23816042
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. Its odd timing since I was hoping to unwrap this one and watch it tonight, maybe I'll just try and start on whatever 5.1 mix they have and bypass the problematic mix. I wonder if their lossless is the same as the theater mix or if they did the same thing as they did on Oz where they created a new 'near field' mix.



A near field mix? On the BD?


Interesting...


----------



## mo949

Yes. I've since read that the 7.1 remix can be a nearfield one without it being labeled as such. I wonder what they do to the bass in a nearfield that they don't do in the theatrical?


----------



## mo949

I've since found a movie that provided both the theatrical and the nearfield in lossless in the same amount of channels here http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/4121/thegame.html 



Apparently the nearfield has a dynamic range reduced for 'home environments'. I've also read they can redo the EQ of the mix.


I'm starting to wonder if the big difference between STID and its predecessor is that they chose a 'nearfield' mix as their lossless mix of choice for the Blu Ray.


Also note how the reviewer noticed the volume as louder on the near field mix at the same volume level - this might give some more info towards explaining the 'harsher' mixes or clipping issues. IDK i leave it to you to muse over.


----------



## braveheart123

"The Conjuring" ...............Scarrrrrrrrrrrrry LFE







easy stroll to the 5 star list


----------



## Transmaniacon

I saw Gravity in IMAX 3D the other evening and man what a fanstastic movie! The dynamic range is incredible, and it reminded me a lot of Oblivion. I was hoping for a lot more extension, I feel as though it was probably filtered for the theater, but hopefully the Blu Ray is not.


----------



## Mrkazador


Blade (1998)

 



 

 

 

Blade II (2002)

 



 

 

 

Blade: Trinity (2004)


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23791550
> 
> 
> The peak at 27hz is the end of the movie. You can see the average is down a bit at 20hz so there is probably a highpass at 20-25hz.



How do we know that there is a high pass vs the movie just not having super low bass?


When I saw this in my local AMC I was disappointed at he bass. It all seemed to be 40hz and up.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10900_100#post_23820145
> 
> 
> How do we know that there is a high pass vs the movie just not having super low bass?
> 
> 
> When I saw this in my local AMC I was disappointed at he bass. It all seemed to be 40hz and up.



If a movie does not contain ULF and they use real sounds it is HP! They exist in the real world and real world sounds will have them. You can look at the slopes of the drop off as well where some clearly show 2nd and 3rd order HP's. The syuff that is just low will have some ULF mixed in there with levels varying. The movies that just keep dropping are HP. Of course this is my observation and I could be totally wrong until someone whop really knows pops in.


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23791550
> 
> 
> Most of the LFE in Pacific Rim is centered around 30-40hz, similar to Iron Man 3. Here is the pva of the few scenes I scanned through
> 
> 
> The peak at 27hz is the end of the movie. You can see the average is down a bit at 20hz so there is probably a highpass at 20-25hz.



humor me, does/would the graph look the same in whatever (lossy) english 5.1 track they included?


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10950#post_23820145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10740#post_23791550
> 
> 
> The peak at 27hz is the end of the movie. You can see the average is down a bit at 20hz so there is probably a highpass at 20-25hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know that there is a high pass vs the movie just not having super low bass?
> 
> 
> When I saw this in my local AMC I was disappointed at he bass. It all seemed to be 40hz and up.
Click to expand...


check out this thread http://www.avsforum.com/t/1481377/pacific-rim-new-golden-subwoofer-reference-movie#post_23820154


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920#post_23811964
> 
> 
> I have found that many 7.1 tracks are weaker in bass than 5.1 tracks(prometheus, dredd, jurassic park 1-3, good day to die hard, abraham lincol the vampire hunter comes to mind).



It's not just 7.1. There's many 5.1 BD's where the bass for the DD5.1 track has more punch than the lossless plus being louder. Twister is one of them.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920#post_23812130
> 
> 
> Turn up the LFE on your 7.1 tracks and you are set.



The lossy track will still be better.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920#post_23814020
> 
> 
> You should compare prometheus 5.1 dub tracks to english 7.1 track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turning up sub level did help some, but its still far away from 5.1 tracks(they might be theatrical mixes), one good example is that scene in opening where that alien guy drinks that black goo and after that watches to sky where that spaceship fly away.



I just tried this after reading your post and what a surprise. I pulled out my SPL meter and the dub tracks sub output are around 10db louder. I also heard what was, to me, better details from the overall sound than the DTSMA track. The mid and high frequencies sounded more up front and in your face and clear. Lossless is suppose to be an uncompressed studio master mix is it not? Or is lossless audio suppose to balance things out or something? I don't get.


----------



## mo949

saprano I think what we are seeing isn't so much a lossy vs lossless debate but one that boils down to a 'near field' mix vs a theatrical mix debate. Unfortunately the near field mix is considered an 'upgrade' by the studios it seems - and if you are lucky they maybe will include the theatrical as a lossy aside. I mean why would you want some really big bass being played through your crappy home system? why would you want to use dolby volume or dynamic volume when the bluray can just mix it right into their lossless format and compress the dynamic range for you?


----------



## maxmercy

Oh Boy.


I really hope 'near field' is not equivalent to 'HTIB', or as I used to call them, 'kids table' mixes.


That could cause some real problems for our hearing if the nearfield mixes are louder when played at 'Reference'. I remember FilmMixer saying the SPL targets are different for nearfield mixes, which could result in differing playback levels if our receivers are set to playback at 'theater' reference.


From the pics I have seen of 'nearfield' mix rooms on the web, they are not very high output systems. No way some of these people are monitoring 105dB clean peaks out of MTMs with dome tweeters....


JSS


----------



## Toe

Was just reading that Pacific Rim has two DTS-MA tracks, one in 5.1 and one in 7.1. Does anyone have any idea at this point if there are any significant differences between the two mixes?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10960_40#post_23821353
> 
> 
> Was just reading that Pacific Rim has two DTS-MA tracks, one in 5.1 and one in 7.1. Does anyone have any idea at this point if there are any significant differences between the two mixes?



I'll let you know next week when it arrives, as I'm still hoping it turns to be another Oblivion where some of the early graphs almost had me in tears but remember how that one turned out


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10920#post_23817461
> 
> 
> Elysium is loaded to the gills.



Which source?


----------



## jeremymak

any graphs on pacific rim??


----------



## buddhamus

Filtered tracks can sound good sometimes depending on how it was mixed. Thor was OK, Transformers 3 was pretty darn good for a filtered track. But lately all the filtered tracks are sucking even more and more. Those are the only filtered tracks that sounded good to me.


----------



## asere

Here is a link for Paciffic Rim review

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/official-dvd-blu-ray-reviews/70293-pacific-rim-blu-ray-review.html


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10950#post_23821786
> 
> 
> Filtered tracks can sound good sometimes depending on how it was mixed. Thor was OK, Transformers 3 was pretty darn good for a filtered track. But lately all the filtered tracks are sucking even more and more. Those are the only filtered tracks that sounded good to me.



I actually just watched Transformers 3 last night again and agree with you. Besides extension not being what it could, the bass/LFE otherwise is fantastic IMO. The audio overall is one of my personal favorites on blu. The entire end section is jaw dropping audio work to my ears! I also liked Thor. Some tracks the filter is more obviously detrimental vs others. Hobbit is still the champ here followed by Avengers IMO.


Audiofan,


Thanks, but I am hoping to see some objective measurements between the 5.1 and 7.1 before watching my copy on Tues in case one does by chance have a better extending track. I am still planning a blind buy at this point.


----------



## Freniata

I'll be watching Pacific Rim this weekend!

Can't wait and really hope the bass is insane!

Will post my thoughts when done


PS. I did a scene for a teaser to see how it sounded and went from 5.1 to 7.1 and saw very little difference.

I'm not sure what I thought about the bass...it did not seem that strong!

I will only comment AFTER I see it in full.


also I have a very capable system that's flat to 6HZ. Here's my graph!


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10950#post_23821897
> 
> 
> I actually just watched Transformers 3 last night again and agree with you. Besides extension not being what it could, the bass/LFE otherwise is fantastic IMO. The audio overall is one of my personal favorites on blu. The entire end section is jaw dropping audio work to my ears! I also liked Thor. Some tracks the filter is more obviously detrimental vs others. Hobbit is still the champ here followed by Avengers IMO.
> 
> 
> Audiofan,
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I am hoping to see some objective measurements between the 5.1 and 7.1 before watching my copy on Tues in case one does by chance have a better extending track. I am still planning a blind buy at this point.



Yep, it is one of the better tracks out there and one of my favourite filtered tracks lol....would of been better unfiltered but I was happy with the bass content in that movie.........compared to the crappy bass tracks were are getting these days eg The Hobbit/Avengers/IM3 etc



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freniata*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10950#post_23821931
> 
> 
> I'll be watching Pacific Rim this weekend!
> 
> Can't wait and really hope the bass is insane!
> 
> Will post my thoughts when done
> 
> 
> PS. I did a scene for a teaser to see how it sounded and went from 5.1 to 7.1 and saw very little difference.
> 
> I'm not sure what I thought about the bass...it did not seem that strong!
> 
> I will only comment AFTER I see it in full.
> 
> 
> also I have a very capable system that's flat to 6HZ. Here's my graph!



Cool, will look forward to hearing your thoughts. If it is filtered, so be it...nothing we can do........but for love of god hopefully they do bass properly like in Transformers 3.


----------



## jlpowell84

Got moved into the new place. Ran a couple demos with 9. Damn I forgot how that sucker hits. The subfloor in my new place gives a very nice tactile pulse. My fiancé was like damn! And put a big smile on her face










Dual Submersives


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10950#post_23821786
> 
> 
> Filtered tracks can sound good sometimes depending on how it was mixed. Thor was OK, Transformers 3 was pretty darn good for a filtered track. But lately all the filtered tracks are sucking even more and more. Those are the only filtered tracks that sounded good to me.



yeah, I agree. Hellboy 2's nearfield mix was more exception than rule with how they let the bass portions in imo.


----------



## Cowboys

Any graph on White House Down yet? Sorry if I miss it. Thanks.


----------



## Mrkazador


The Good, the Bad, the Weird (2008)


----------



## kemiza

Ralph is back at it again fellas. He wrote the soundtrack for Pacific Rim is reference quality and the LFE channel is mixed on the hot side.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10960_80#post_23821897
> 
> 
> I actually just watched Transformers 3 last night again and agree with you.



T3 was good.


Here are my quick go to's for audio.


Battle LA

Terminator Salvation

WWZ is a new one (I don't know if it's my room or setup but the grenade sweep as I commented on earlier is insane)

Oblivion

Finding Nemo for the ummm, younger bass heads.










I really want to try Tron but am nervous about all the reports of the massive clipping damaging speakers.


----------



## MKtheater

He has a 15hz tuned Sub so it would sound good. It is recorded high according to the chart. He could be right for his system.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10900_100#post_23823847
> 
> 
> Ralph is back at it again fellas. He wrote the soundtrack for Pacific Rim is reference quality and the LFE channel is mixed on the hot side.


 

I don't know about reference quality but the movie does have a lot of loud 30hz scenes.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10960_40#post_23823847
> 
> 
> Ralph is back at it again fellas. He wrote the soundtrack for Pacific Rim is reference quality and the LFE channel is mixed on the hot side.



This thread isn't about everyone agreeing with your opinion ! and its surely very poor taste to post such a comment !


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10980#post_23823847
> 
> 
> Ralph is back at it again fellas. He wrote the soundtrack for Pacific Rim is reference quality and the LFE channel is mixed on the hot side.



although I've learned to distrust his audio reviews and consider them now irrelevant to my purchasing decision, I will say this: His visual review of the content is extremely critical in a great way IMO and I trust it 100%.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10980#post_23823959
> 
> 
> This thread isn't about everyone agreeing with your opinion ! and its surely very poor taste to post such a comment !


Not giving an opinion that was a statement. Relax...I didn't disagree with what he wrote.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10980#post_23823862
> 
> 
> T3 was good.
> 
> 
> Here are my quick go to's for audio.
> 
> 
> Battle LA
> 
> Terminator Salvation
> 
> WWZ is a new one (I don't know if it's my room or setup but the grenade sweep as I commented on earlier is insane)
> 
> Oblivion
> 
> Finding Nemo for the ummm, younger bass heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to try Tron but am nervous about all the reports of the massive clipping damaging speakers.



It's fine and so will your speakers. Give it a go thru it has awesome bass and visuals.


----------



## jlpowell84

^right because your amp is not sending a clipped signal. It's just recorded that way. But your speakers and subs won't actually receive a clipped signal


----------



## steve nn




> Quote:
> Finding Nemo for the ummm, younger bass heads.



LOL And to that I would add the *INCREDIBLES*


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve nn*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10980#post_23824181
> 
> 
> LOL And to that I would add the *INCREDIBLES*


Httyd is top of yhe list


----------



## steve nn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10980#post_23824206
> 
> 
> Httyd is top of yhe list



I know we’re supposed to know the abbreviations but I’m lost on that one Brian? Can you help me out?


----------



## MKtheater

How to train your dragon


----------



## steve nn

Thanks MK


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Sorry hahah


----------



## mo949

Was hoping to get clarification on Master and Commander. I just bought the latest blu ray edition and it has a Lossless DTS-MA 5.1 track and a Dolby Digital (lossy) 5.1 track. When I look at the official bass list I see this under the 4 1/2 stars section:


Master & Commander: The Far Side of the World(dts dvd)



I'm assuming the DTS-MA 5.1 track is the garbage filtered one, but wanted to know if the DD 5.1 track is closer in comparison to the dts dvd mix or to the DTS-MA one?


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10960_80#post_23824117
> 
> 
> It's fine and so will your speakers. Give it a go thru it has awesome bass and visuals.



I love the movie, I just heard so many horror stories about the clipping. I thought the same thing about not sending a clipped signal (it just being recorded that way), but there were a few different reports of movie theaters toasting speakers. I've always been confused about that but I'd rather be safe then sorry.


That being said; they seemed to make it through STID just fine.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10980#post_23824302
> 
> 
> I love the movie, I just heard so many horror stories about the clipping. I thought the same thing about not sending a clipped signal (it just being recorded that way), but there were a few different reports of movie theaters toasting speakers. I've always been confused about that but I'd rather be safe then sorry.
> 
> 
> That being said; they seemed to make it through STID just fine.




Tron Legacy is a favorite of mine personally for LFE and the clipping did not bother me in that one while it did in STID.......go figure.







Give Legacy a spin though as it is one FUN LFE ride.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10980#post_23824338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10980#post_23824302
> 
> 
> I love the movie, I just heard so many horror stories about the clipping. I thought the same thing about not sending a clipped signal (it just being recorded that way), but there were a few different reports of movie theaters toasting speakers. I've always been confused about that but I'd rather be safe then sorry.
> 
> 
> That being said; they seemed to make it through STID just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tron Legacy is a favorite of mine personally for LFE and the clipping did not bother me in that one while it did in STID.......go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give Legacy a spin though as it is one FUN LFE ride.
Click to expand...

And it has some cool visuals, especially if your display has a pretty good Contrast Ratio. Having Olivia Wilde to look at doesn't hurt either.



Max


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10980#post_23823821
> 
> The Good, the Bad, the Weird (2008)



Hi Mrkazador,


I love the all the graphs you are posting. But can you please give us either the movie is a *5 Star, 4 Star, 3 Star, 2 Star or a 1 Star*. Or you can do a 4.5 Star. Without you providing the Star, I have now idea what the graph is showing me and where does it rank with the rest of the BASS movie list. For Example:


The Good, the Bad, the Weird (2008) - *3 Star*


That way, I know how the movie is rank in the BASS category.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10950#post_23821835
> 
> 
> Here is a link for Paciffic Rim review
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/official-dvd-blu-ray-reviews/70293-pacific-rim-blu-ray-review.html






BRING IT ON PACIFIC RIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




LOL!!


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10980#post_23824702
> 
> 
> Hi Mrkazador,
> 
> 
> I love the all the graphs you are posting. But can you please give us either the movie is a *5 Star, 4 Star, 3 Star, 2 Star or a 1 Star*. Or you can do a 4.5 Star. Without you providing the Star, I have now idea what the graph is showing me and where does it rank with the rest of the BASS movie list. For Example:
> 
> 
> The Good, the Bad, the Weird (2008) - *3 Star*
> 
> 
> That way, I know how the movie is rank in the BASS category.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!



I'm not good at ranking movies. If you want a good ranking system based on data then check out

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10960_80#post_23824541
> 
> 
> And it has some cool visuals, especially if your display has a pretty good Contrast Ratio. Having Olivia Wilde to look at doesn't hurt either.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



Amen. I'm not running a top of the line projector; but I think it will look just fine on my HC9000 panamorph combo. Oblivion was breathtaking.


----------



## Janibrewski

Just wanted to say thanks, guys, for costing me ~$350 for 35 BluRays I've bought since I started reading this thread last week.


I basically bought every BR on the list that was 80% or higher on Rotten Tomatoes.


Still can't do ****** movies no matter the bass.


----------



## spidey.joe80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10950#post_23821510
> 
> 
> Which source?



The graph was taken from an early release with hardcoded asian subtitles. I figure it's a worse case scenario.

Ive only watched half the movie but so far its one of the best bass movies I've played on my system in a long time. A huge breath of fresh air considering all the high profile disappointments we've had lately.


Some more


----------



## Mrkazador


Trollhunter (2010)


----------



## MemX

Thanks for your graphs, Mrkazador










I've added a couple more to the wishlist! lol


----------



## soundmusic

Seriously? There's no Titan AE on bluray? That is so ridiculous!


----------



## MiniHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10980#post_23825688
> 
> 
> Thanks for your graphs, Mrkazador
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've added a couple more to the wishlist! lol



+1, I appreciate all the work on posting the PvA graphs... Also, SpideyJoe, thanks for the graphs on Elysium.... a breath of fresh air for sure.. keep em comin!


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10950#post_23823374
> 
> 
> Any graph on White House Down yet? Sorry if I miss it. Thanks.



No graphs that I've seen, but in the battle with OHF, there's zero contest. Nothing of note in WHD, imo. Some loud 30-40 stuff in spots, but no ULF.


----------



## Mrkazador


Afro Samurai (2007)

 



 

 

 

Afro Samurai: Resurrection (2009)


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23826493
> 
> 
> No graphs that I've seen, but in the battle with OHF, there's zero contest. Nothing of note in WHD, imo. Some loud 30-40 stuff in spots, but no ULF.


Agree. Watched WHD last night and there is not a lot of bass in general and there is not ULF either. OHF is way better in bass and a better movie also.


----------



## Freniata

*Pacific Rim*...






















































































I'm at a loss of words...this is *by far* the best, most intense bass movie I've ever seen/heard in my life!

Just finished watching it in 3D and in 7.1.

I've never heard so much bass in any movie...I don't even know what to compare it to!

I watched at -2 on the master volume and the bass at +12DB hot...


I doubt you'll be disappointed...everything with so much bass.

Every door that closes, every latch that closes = MAJOR BASS!

A couple of pretty intense sweeps...my favorite is the steps of those robots! WOW!


I wish they made more movies this way!

I wish they make a sequel

Never had so much stuff move around the house this way.


Sorry if I sound really excited and completely blown away! *(I AM!)*


Guys, you're going to enjoy it...I was also very impressed by the quality and there are some spectacular 3D scenes!


----------



## basshead81

Took the plunge and watched After Earth....mistake!


----------



## Brad Sutliff

I've been thinking about watching it...no?


----------



## Slingblayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23828658
> 
> 
> Took the plunge and watched After Earth....mistake!



I seen that bluray at bestbuy today when I was there buying World War Z and as soon as I seen the actors in it, I was like uhhhh "Thanks for the offer, but I'll have to pass".....


----------



## tenderchkn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freniata*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23828538
> 
> *Pacific Rim*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at a loss of words...this is *by far* the best, most intense bass movie I've ever seen/heard in my life!



I just watched it and thought it was a bit bland. I was at -13.5dB with the sub flat. The LFE channel was clean and smooth, but nothing was particularly loud or dynamic. The bass effects were all centered around 30-50hz and roughly the same volume, so it was monotone repetitive after a while. I expected a lot more from the two nuke detonations at the end, but the punch never came.


----------



## basshead81

The movie is ok, but there is very little bass imo and what bass there is does not seem very deep. I did not watch it at reference so maybe that was the issue...however other movies like oblivion, ohf, stid, wwz, I did not watch at reference and they blew after earth away.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23828658
> 
> 
> Took the plunge and watched After Earth....mistake!



I got half way through it and didn't mind it so far


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23828680
> 
> 
> I got half way through it and didn't mind it so far



I just thought there would be alot more bass...it lacks big time in that area no?


----------



## jlpowell84

Hot Fuzz. What is the best bass scene in this movie?


----------



## SimonNo10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tenderchkn*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23828675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched it and thought it was a bit bland. I was at -13.5dB with the sub flat. The LFE channel was clean and smooth, but nothing was particularly loud or dynamic. The bass effects were all centered around 30-50hz and roughly the same volume, so it was monotone repetitive after a while. I expected a lot more from the two nuke detonations at the end, but the punch never came.



Well he did have his bass set +12db (Hot) so that would explain why he thought the bass was good, as any movie with that setting would make it seem to have hard hitting bass. I personally prefer to leave a system calibrated and not touch the speaker volume settings, it's more balanced that way IMO. No offence Freniata







.


----------



## audiofan1

So I began my "Pacific Rim" count down tonight with albeit smaller robots, but in this case size doesn't matter :eek All jokes aside I watched "Transformers" for the second time on my new setup only this time at +6 hot on my sub at reference level on the volume, by now you should know where this is going the Iron hide sweep, this was a very unique ULF experience as it felt as though during the part where the scene has the quick silent pause before the blast to the ground from his guns like the sub sucked the air in the room into itself and then unleashed it back in the form of a 50ft tsunami







I kid you not it's now back on my top 5 best ULF moments. I've had and I have seen this movie many times but this time I was smitten by what I heard.


I'm of the feeling (still hoping not) the appetizer may be better than the main course


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tenderchkn*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23828675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched it and thought it was a bit bland. I was at -13.5dB with the sub flat. The LFE channel was clean and smooth, but nothing was particularly loud or dynamic. The bass effects were all centered around 30-50hz and roughly the same volume, so it was monotone repetitive after a while. I expected a lot more from the two nuke detonations at the end, but the punch never came.



Hi tenderchkn, I just watched it as well at -14 with sub at +5 hot and agree the nuke was a let down.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11000_40#post_23828821
> 
> 
> Hi tenderchkn, I just watched it as well at -14 with sub at +5 hot and agree the nuke was a let down.



Are you guys talking about streaming the movie or the Bluray disc?


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11000_50#post_23828683
> 
> 
> I just thought there would be alot more bass...it lacks big time in that area no?


Having just watched After Earth, I thought the asteroid field scene early in the movie had some pretty good bass. But that was about it, not much bass in the rest of the movie.


----------



## steve nn

After Earth


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23829020
> 
> 
> Having just watched After Earth, I thought the asteroid field scene early in the movie had some pretty good bass. But that was about it, not much bass in the rest of the movie.



The openng scene had a lot of bass, felt like deep stuff too


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freniata*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11000_20#post_23828538
> 
> *Pacific Rim*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at a loss of words...this is *by far* the best, most intense bass movie I've ever seen/heard in my life!
> 
> Just finished watching it in 3D and in 7.1.
> 
> I've never heard so much bass in any movie...I don't even know what to compare it to!
> 
> I watched at -2 on the master volume and the bass at +12DB hot...
> 
> 
> I doubt you'll be disappointed...everything with so much bass.
> 
> Every door that closes, every latch that closes = MAJOR BASS!
> 
> A couple of pretty intense sweeps...my favorite is the steps of those robots! WOW!
> 
> 
> I wish they made more movies this way!
> 
> I wish they make a sequel
> 
> Never had so much stuff move around the house this way.
> 
> 
> Sorry if I sound really excited and completely blown away! *(I AM!)*
> 
> 
> Guys, you're going to enjoy it...I was also very impressed by the quality and there are some spectacular 3D scenes!


I think if you run your subs 12DB hot you're kinda skewing things there. I do run mine 3 hot though. I guess as long as it's consistent but 12 seems crazy.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23829161
> 
> 
> I think if you run your subs 12DB hot you're kinda skewing things there. I do run mine 3 hot though. I guess as long as it's consistent but 12 seems crazy.



12db is abit too crazy. I have mine 4db's hot and still can manage to knock some of the pictures off the wall at reference lol. Any movie will sound bass heavy with that much hotness on the LFE channel.


Does anyone know If this soundtrack is at least better than Battleship and 2012?........those movies were absolutely attrocious in the LFE department lol.


----------



## MKtheater

If he watches every movie the same way then he can compare movies. Of course what happens is that movies with low levels of bass become bass movies and the big bass movies become monsters! I run hot as well and find that some movies with lower bass levels but full bandwidth sound awesome where loud movies from 30hz and above are just that, loud.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23829037
> 
> 
> The openng scene had a lot of bass, felt like deep stuff too



2hrs of movie for one or two good bass scene seems a bit lacking was my point.


----------



## kemiza

If you run your subs hot I guess every movie sounds impressive.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23828658
> 
> 
> Took the plunge and watched After Earth....mistake!


Am glad I passed on it due to low imdb score.


----------



## MKtheater

If a movie is recorded with no filters and just recorded low than turn it up! I can think of The amazing Spider-Man and Dredd. Just the LFE turn up. They sound amazing, same goes for captain AMerica after all we control our own theaters and adjust to tastes!


----------



## Reddig

You guys that have watched Pacific Rim at home was it streamed or did u get an early copy of the BD disc? Cause if it's streamed I just can't take it seriously. If it's a bd disc than I apologize.


----------



## tenderchkn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23828823
> 
> 
> Are you guys talking about streaming the movie or the Bluray disc?



Blu-ray. I listened to the DTS-HD 7.1 track.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23829276
> 
> 
> 12db is abit too crazy. I have mine 4db's hot and still can manage to knock some of the pictures off the wall at reference lol. Any movie will sound bass heavy with that much hotness on the LFE channel.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know If this soundtrack is at least better than Battleship and 2012?........those movies were absolutely attrocious in the LFE department lol.



The sound track was just fine. It wasn't mixed annoyingly loud like STID, and there's no clipping, but the LFE was boring compared to the action on screen. It was decently loud, but with no dynamics, so it all starts to sound the same after the first few minutes. If you dig up Mrkazador's PvA chart from a few pages back, you'll see why - there's only a ~15dB difference between average peak and average RMS levels. Oblivion, on the other hand, had around 25dB.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23829399
> 
> 
> If you run your subs hot I guess every movie sounds impressive.



Not necessarily. If everything is loud, then it gets fatiguing and starts sounding monotonous. As I mentioned above, a soundtrack needs to be dynamic to sound impressively loud. In comparison to Pacific Rim, Jack the Giant Slayer sounded more dynamic and had moments that were more intense.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tenderchkn*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23829521
> 
> 
> Blu-ray. I listened to the DTS-HD 7.1 track.
> 
> The sound track was just fine. It wasn't mixed annoyingly loud like STID, and there's no clipping, but the LFE was boring compared to the action on screen. It was decently loud, but with no dynamics, so it all starts to sound the same after the first few minutes. If you dig up Mrkazador's PvA chart from a few pages back, you'll see why - there's only a ~15dB difference between average peak and average RMS levels. Oblivion, on the other hand, had around 25dB.
> 
> Not necessarily. If everything is loud, then it gets fatiguing and starts sounding monotonous. As I mentioned above, a soundtrack needs to be dynamic to sound impressively loud. In comparison to Pacific Rim, Jack the Giant Slayer sounded more dynamic and had moments that were more intense.


Cool man thanks. Man they sure must have tamed down the BD audio from the theatrical version cause I've watched many movies in the same cinema theater and PR was one of the best. Wish they'd leave it alone and give us the true theatrical version.


----------



## Freniata

Ok guys,


Pacific Rim has nowhere near the ULF that OLF has, especially the monument scene. (That's now a classic)

BUT

It's non stop ground and pounding bass! it just doesn't stop. I'm pretty sure its filtered







but none the less it's an absolute treat for bassheads!

If I had to guess I'd say there's not much content below 20-25HZ?

I completely enjoyed the action scenes...again so much pounding!

The footsteps are simply awesome.

I also thought the Dynamic Range was pretty good too.


I run ALL my movies with the bass hot...I LOVE bass...period. I'm pretty sure that's why I enjoyed this movie soo much!

I also never watch under +10DB hot (Personal preference here guys)

What I saw was the 3D Bluray Disc and in the 7.1 format.


I'll be watching it again tonight with a couple of friends at the same level of course.

I warned them and they said there good to go.


I hope you enjoy it too.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23829491
> 
> 
> If a movie is recorded with no filters and just recorded low than turn it up! I can think of The amazing Spider-Man and Dredd. Just the LFE turn up. They sound amazing, same goes for captain AMerica after all we control our own theaters and adjust to tastes!


+1 exactly


----------



## nube

I think you should all take the suggestions of the DB bass thread with regards to buying/renting. AE is a terrible movie, but there is a lot of ULF in the movie, just not big effects, exactly as I wrote. It's not worth owning.


I'd also wait for the Pacific Rim measurements, because you're basically all wrong with regards to clipping, extension, and dynamics, especially Freniata. One guy, tenderchkn, was spot on with his analysis of levels in his first comment about PR, though.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tenderchkn*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23829521
> 
> 
> Blu-ray. I listened to the DTS-HD 7.1 track.
> 
> The sound track was just fine. It wasn't mixed annoyingly loud like STID, and there's no clipping, but the LFE was boring compared to the action on screen. It was decently loud, but with no dynamics, so it all starts to sound the same after the first few minutes. If you dig up Mrkazador's PvA chart from a few pages back, you'll see why - there's only a ~15dB difference between average peak and average RMS levels. Oblivion, on the other hand, had around 25dB.
> 
> Not necessarily. If everything is loud, then it gets fatiguing and starts sounding monotonous. As I mentioned above, a soundtrack needs to be dynamic to sound impressively loud. In comparison to Pacific Rim, Jack the Giant Slayer sounded more dynamic and had moments that were more intense.


I was being silly when I post that. For some reason members on this thread set sub levels all over the board and everyone is claiming stellar sound. Most of the time the volume is never set flat and almost always set past reference.


----------



## Spanglo

Article about Gravity's elaborate Sound Mix:. http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/10/4822482/the-sound-design-of-gravity-glenn-freemantle-skip-lievsay


----------



## Slingblayde

I had to revisit Oblivion last night, so I proceeded to get sloshed and watch it, dunno if the booze made any diff, but it sounded great


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23828823
> 
> 
> Are you guys talking about streaming the movie or the Bluray disc?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23829495
> 
> 
> You guys that have watched Pacific Rim at home was it streamed or did u get an early copy of the BD disc?



Hi audiofan1 and Reddig, no streaming ... disc.


----------



## kemiza

Check out I Spit On Your Grave 2 around the 56 minute mark. Wow!


----------



## Mrkazador


Atlantis: The Lost Empire (2001)


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11040#post_23830096
> 
> Atlantis: The Lost Empire (2001)



Can I make a couple (3) requests? I've been asking about Red Tails forever. Also Rec 2. Lastly, Death Race 3, although I think that may be on db.com's radar.


----------



## Mrkazador


I don't have any of those movies, sorry.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11040#post_23830147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11040#post_23830096
> 
> Atlantis: The Lost Empire (2001)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I make a couple (3) requests? I've been asking about Red Tails forever. Also Rec 2. Lastly, Death Race 3, although I think that may be on db.com's radar.
Click to expand...


Using "search this thread" for Red Tails: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/3990#post_22091184 


Didn't try the others but thought I'd seen something on Red Tails before....


----------



## wth718

^^^Thanks, I remember some discussion of Red Tails, but not the graphs.


----------



## eNoize

  


'The Conjuring' is a great deal of fun. It doesn't plummet down low as some of the best, but dynamics exhibit excellent range and extension into ULF territory is palpable. It shakes walls and rattles doors on several occasions. The following graphs were taken from the Blu-ray at -20 from reference and it made for a really scary experience.


Keep in mind majority of the movie looks like this. It's not particularly powerful, but it's enough to create a very creepy vibe throughout with a light sensation in the air that's eerie.


00.04.50 - 00.04.58
 


00.30.45 - 00.30.55
 


This is the clap scene seen in the trailers and on the BD cover


00.40.51 - 00.40.57
 


There are a couple moments when the bass feels as if it sucks the air out the room, like in a scene where a ghost pulls on a girl's leg.


01.25.30
 


Then there are moments that hit with a serious low slam or reach deep in ULF


00.02.50 - 00.02.54
 


00.03.58 - 00.04.01
 


00.32.50 - 00.33.07
 


00.42.30 - 00.42.32 ("What's in the Closet?")
 


01.08.10 - 01.08.15
 


I think this was probably my favorite scene when Annabelle wanted to play


01.27.00 - 01.27.16
 


These last three are during the exorcism scene


01.35.15 - 01.35.24
 


01.38.00 - 01.38.12
 


01.39.00


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11040#post_23830834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Conjuring' is a great deal of fun. It doesn't plummet down low as some of the best, but dynamics exhibit excellent range and extension into ULF territory is palpable. It shakes walls and rattles doors on several occasions. The following graphs were taken from the Blu-ray at -20 from reference and it made for a really scary experience.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind majority of the movie looks like this. It's not particularly powerful, but it's enough to create a very creepy vibe throughout with a light sensation in the air that's eerie.
> 
> 
> 00.04.50 - 00.04.58
> 
> 
> 
> 00.30.45 - 00.30.55
> 
> 
> 
> This is the clap scene seen in the trailers and on the BD cover
> 
> 
> 00.40.51 - 00.40.57
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple moments when the bass feels as if it sucks the air out the room, like in a scene where a ghost pulls on a girl's leg.
> 
> 
> 01.25.30
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are moments that hit with a serious low slam or reach deep in ULF
> 
> 
> 00.02.50 - 00.02.54
> 
> 
> 
> 00.03.58 - 00.04.01
> 
> 
> 
> 00.32.50 - 00.33.07
> 
> 
> 
> 00.42.30 - 00.42.32 ("What's in the Closet?")
> 
> 
> 
> 01.08.10 - 01.08.15
> 
> 
> 
> I think this was probably my favorite scene when Annabelle wanted to play
> 
> 
> 01.27.00 - 01.27.16
> 
> 
> 
> These last three are during the exorcism scene
> 
> 
> 01.35.15 - 01.35.24
> 
> 
> 
> 01.38.00 - 01.38.12
> 
> 
> 
> 01.39.00




Not bad! Better then what I thought it would be. I was expecting a lot of mid range bass content.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11040_40#post_23829990
> 
> 
> 
> Hi audiofan1 and Reddig, no streaming ... disc.



Cool


----------



## buddhamus

Who here said that The Conjuring was filtered? lol.


On another note, I saw Pacific Rim.........lots of bass content around 20-50hz. But it is filtered. But the 20-30hz content is recorded high so it can shake your couch at reference







..........HOWEVER!!!!........I found the dynamics rather ******...almost like it was a CD and everything was recorded at the same volume!. Anyone else experience that?


P.S - I checked dynamics compression on my processor and all was good. I even went and chucked on Oblivion and that thing rocked my socks for dynamics!.


They always have to **** something up don't they? lol.


----------



## spidey.joe80

hmm interesting, seems like there could be a filtered and unfiltered version of The Conjuring going around.

Also I just finished Elysium, cant say enough good things about it. These guys did everything right. Guaranteed to rock the htib AND the single digit system.

Easily makes my top 5 favorite bass movies of all time.



heres some graphs from the second half enjoy.








 

 

 
*Warning: Spoiler! Elysium Finale!* (Click to show)


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11000_100#post_23831450
> 
> 
> Who here said that The Conjuring was filtered? lol.


 

There is some 20hz content but not a lot of it or just low in volume. Most of the lfe is at 30-40hz. If it wasn't filtered the average should be higher at 20hz. I'm not really an expert in this so I could be wrong...


----------



## nube

I think it's also important to remember that when people create MKV rips and upload them to torrent sites, they often convert the audio. Sometimes this happens because they don't know what they're doing, sometimes because they want smaller file sizes, and sometimes because they're creating fake files. This happened recently with the forthcoming Monsters University, where one "rip" purported to have the full 7.1 TrueHD audio file, untouched and remuxed into an MKV rip, but clearly has completely fabricated numbers for the audio track in the .nfo.


When this happens, it's impossible to know if what's measured in the rip's audio is the same as what's actually on the disc, unless you directly measure the two different versions. Usually, the rips are consistent and good, but not always - in their haste to claim "first!!1!11!!!" bragging rights, lots of corners can get cut at every step along the way. Thus, for better or for worse, it's entirely plausible that there are multiple versions of every piece of content out there that vary wildly in their treatment of the original, lossless audio track(s), as represented on the retail discs.


This info isn't meant to spread FUD a la the MPAA, but, rather, to make the case for a community standard of excellence in measurements.


Also, regarding any movie, but especially some recent graphs, a HPF is almost never a brick wall - most are ordered like any other filter (google for more info). Typical filters work as such: content below the filter has its levels tapered off a certain dB per octave from the filter's center frequency. Thus, a mix with a 30Hz HPF may still contain content at 10Hz, but it will (almost always) be lower level than the loudest 30Hz content.


The point is, just because there's content below 20Hz or 10Hz doesn't guarantee the lack of a HPF. However, it's usually a pretty good sign.







I hope that makes sense.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11040_40#post_23831453
> 
> 
> hmm interesting, seems like there could be a filtered and unfiltered version of The Conjuring going around.
> 
> Also I just finished Elysium, cant say enough good things about it. These guys did everything right. Guaranteed to rock the htib AND the single digit system.
> 
> Easily makes my top 5 favorite bass movies of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> heres some graphs from the second half enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler! Elysium Finale!* (Click to show)













































whew!


----------



## steve nn

^^^ Cool! Just checked out the trailer on Elysium and definitely going to check that puppy out! Thanks for the tip aud..


----------



## 465784678

Has anyone graphed White House Down yet? Watched it few days ago wondering if it was what I thought.....


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

World War Z - DVD version.


Voting 4.5 stars on this one. Kind of on the edge of voting 4. Not enough there for me to see five, but this movie does have some fun stuff. Extension to 5Hz or so.


The grenade scene was a blast in here... literally. Here's my waterfall of it.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Oklawolf/media/Speakers/Waterfalls/Image1.jpg.html  


This may be the last time I do one of these. The main rig needs Windows reinstalled soon, and due to lack of time to do these waterfalls anymore I'm fixing not to reinstall Speclab and all that other stuff.


----------



## frankie2075

World war z when granade is thrown and he hides behind wall! Bottom out my drivers badly never happen to me before.


----------



## kemiza

I need to give WWZ a spin and do some rumbling.


----------



## Slingblayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11040#post_23832250
> 
> 
> I need to give WWZ a spin and do some rumbling.



Thats what I am going to do shortly, blast the neighbors with WWZ in 3d


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankie2075*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11040#post_23832173
> 
> 
> World war z when granade is thrown and he hides behind wall! Bottom out my drivers badly never happen to me before.



Rarely do the tapped horns make the drop ceiling flap up and down like they did on this movie. It was nuts.


Saw Anna Behlmer and Lora Hirschberg in the mixing credits, so it would have been mixed at Skywalker, probably. Not sure Anna's there anymore.


----------



## soundmusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freniata*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23828538
> 
> *Pacific Rim*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at a loss of words...this is *by far* the best, most intense bass movie I've ever seen/heard in my life!
> 
> Just finished watching it in 3D and in 7.1.
> 
> I've never heard so much bass in any movie...I don't even know what to compare it to!
> 
> I watched at -2 on the master volume and the bass at +12DB hot...
> 
> 
> I doubt you'll be disappointed...everything with so much bass.
> 
> Every door that closes, every latch that closes = MAJOR BASS!
> 
> A couple of pretty intense sweeps...my favorite is the steps of those robots! WOW!
> 
> 
> I wish they made more movies this way!
> 
> I wish they make a sequel
> 
> Never had so much stuff move around the house this way.
> 
> 
> Sorry if I sound really excited and completely blown away! *(I AM!)*
> 
> 
> Guys, you're going to enjoy it...I was also very impressed by the quality and there are some spectacular 3D scenes!


My Little Pony! Blow PR away!


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11040#post_23832335
> 
> 
> Rarely do the tapped horns make the drop ceiling flap up and down like they did on this movie. It was nuts.
> 
> 
> Saw Anna Behlmer and Lora Hirschberg in the mixing credits, so it would have been mixed at Skywalker, probably. Not sure Anna's there anymore.



IIRC WWZ fx were predubed at Technicolor, the show did the final mix in the UK.


Anna has been at Tech Hollywood for almost two years... as I am now.










(I'm am so lucky, and thrilled, to be mixing my first project since I arrived with her.







)


Before that she was based out of Fox... she was never a staff mixer at Skywalker.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

After earth tonight. Supposed to be great ulf. Lets hope i can beat the movie. Imho cant br as bad as B:LA


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11040#post_23832756
> 
> 
> IIRC WWZ fx were predubed at Technicolor, the show did the final mix in the UK.
> 
> 
> Anna has been at Tech Hollywood for almost two years... as I am now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm am so lucky, and thrilled, to be mixing my first project since I arrived with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Before that she was based out of Fox... she was never a staff mixer at Skywalker.



Good to know


----------



## Torqdog

Just got in from seeing Gravity. I wouldn't classify this as a bass heavy flick but the use of surround channels is superb, especially the front height channels. One of the better mixes I've heard in some time.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23829488
> 
> 
> Am glad I passed on it due to low imdb score.


Don't know if you have seen the smartphone app Flickster with rotten tomatoes. Great app for buying blu rays and even shows up coming DVDs and in the theater reviews. A must have app for all movie info. shows user and critic reviews. I take it into the store and search movies while I am shopping.

​


----------



## Slingblayde

Just finished watching WWZ in 3D, and *wow*, was that grenade scene awesome, I have played it like 5 times now. The neighbors must be wondering why their dishes are rattling in their cupboards. The chopper crash just after the grenade is pretty awesome also. I cant even imagine what those scenes are going to sound like with a couple Triax's.










Just an FYI, the grenade scenes start at 1:05:20 into the movie, in Chapter 9, and the chopper crash is at 1:07:00 mark.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slingblayde*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11070#post_23833160
> 
> 
> J. I cant even imagine what those scenes are going to sound like with a couple Triax's.


I will let you know on Tuesday


----------



## Slingblayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11070#post_23833200
> 
> 
> I will let you know on Tuesday



JEALOUS!! ;-)


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11040#post_23832939
> 
> 
> After earth tonight. Supposed to be great ulf. Lets hope i can beat the movie. Imho cant br as bad as B:LA



LMAO. B:LA is a cinematic masterpiece in comparison to AE. Not even close. AE is that bad.


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11040#post_23832756
> 
> 
> IIRC WWZ fx were predubed at Technicolor, the show did the final mix in the UK.
> 
> 
> Anna has been at Tech Hollywood for almost two years... as I am now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm am so lucky, and thrilled, to be mixing my first project since I arrived with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Before that she was based out of Fox... she was never a staff mixer at Skywalker.


Good stuff!










I hope you are able to push the ULF-tard agenda if it's at all possible














lol


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11070#post_23833395
> 
> 
> LMAO. B:LA is a cinematic masterpiece in comparison to AE. Not even close. AE is that bad.



Definitely!


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11040#post_23832939
> 
> 
> After earth tonight. Supposed to be great ulf. Lets hope i can beat the movie. Imho cant br as bad as B:LA



Where did you hear such blasphemy?


----------



## lovinthehd

Part of getting the best bass in film is being willing to take one for the team in case the movie itself sucks. Grenade scene in WWZ was almost worth the rental but not really as in the end it was a pretty lame zombie flick (even with better production values than most). Then again outside of the original low budget masterpiece from Romero, all zombie flicks suck out of necessity since its such a lame concept. Not sure which is worse, vampires or zombies.


----------



## mo949

Oblivion was music to my ears the other night. Amazing dynamics blended in with tremendous low end! Wish they treated all blurays with that kind of respect for the sound.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11070#post_23833032
> 
> 
> Just got in from seeing Gravity. I wouldn't classify this as a bass heavy flick but the use of surround channels is superb, especially the front height channels. One of the better mixes I've heard in some time.



Bass aside, which format did you see? Am going to the 3d/Atmos version at AMC's Metreon in SF this coming week. Thought about the big format 3d Imax same theater but thought I'd try Atmos for the first time instead.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Ok. AE was pretty bad. But id say it was as bad as B;LA. That movie was horrendous


But as far as bass goes battle wins hands down


AE was just boring with no story line.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11070#post_23833770
> 
> 
> Ok. AE was pretty bad. But id say it was as bad as B;LA. That movie was horrendous
> 
> 
> But as far as bass goes battle wins hands down
> 
> 
> AE was just boring with no story line.



Finished AE this evening. I didn't hate it, but there wasn't really anything to get exited about. Will Smith's son wasn't a very good actor and there wasn't as much action as I was expecting.


Either Pacific Rim or WWZ is next after I pick up my Triax's on Tuesday.


----------



## Slingblayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11070#post_23833945
> 
> 
> Finished AE this evening. I didn't hate it, but there wasn't really anything to get exited about. Will Smith's son wasn't a very good actor and there wasn't as much action as I was expecting.
> 
> 
> Either Pacific Rim or WWZ is next after I pick up my Triax's on Tuesday.



WWZ with those Triax's is going to detonate your house with the grenade scene.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11070#post_23833668
> 
> 
> Bass aside, which format did you see? Am going to the 3d/Atmos version at AMC's Metreon in SF this coming week. Thought about the big format 3d Imax same theater but thought I'd try Atmos for the first time instead.


Our local theater here in Carson City isn't anything special though it is all digital and is a fairly new theater. The sound system is better than average. I'm sure you are gonna love seeing this in Atmos if it's as good as they say it is.


----------



## landshark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slingblayde*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11070#post_23833997
> 
> 
> WWZ with those Triax's is going to detonate your house with the grenade scene.


+1


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11000_100#post_23833400
> 
> 
> Good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are able to push the ULF-tard agenda if it's at all possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


 http://smg.photobucket.com/user/popalock85/media/20130629_135912_zps0c76e600.jpg.html


----------



## Dave_6

My PB-13 Ultra seemed to enjoy the WWZ grenade scene! Not a bad movie either IMO. I'm pretty excited to watch Pacific Rim tomorrow night though, even if it is filtered some. The sound was too low when I saw it in the theater.


This thread is reminding me that I need to re watch Oblivion tonight! Still tempted to buy OHF with all the praise it's sound track is getting.


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11070#post_23834947
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/popalock85/media/20130629_135912_zps0c76e600.jpg.html


hahahahaha, genius


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11070#post_23834947


Cool how did you do this? I have the same remote do you basically change the settings for each?


----------



## wse


Iron Man 3 where is the Bass?  What a disappointment


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave_6*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11070#post_23834978 ........Still tempted to buy OHF with all the praise it's sound track is getting.


OHF ?


----------



## Cowboys

^^ Olympus has fallen- good movie, awesome deep loud bass


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11070#post_23835384
> 
> 
> ^^ Olympus has fallen- good movie, awesome deep loud bass


Yes I liked it is it rated a 5 star in LFE


----------



## bao01

OHF - good sound effects, terrible movie (script etc)


----------



## bao01

I am late to the party - who loved Looper sound effects???

I have not measured but i thought soundtrack was 5 star!!!


----------



## bao01

Possibly dumb question:

If a movie like Tron has good (5 star) LF sound effects, does that also include the music score?

If I buy the Tron soundtrack CD (Daft Punk i think), would it go down to 20 Hz like movie?

I am not sure what CDs are supposed to go down to: 20 Hz or even less?

Same question for movie scores like Dark Knight (Hans Zimmer), Gladiator etc


thanks


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bao01*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11070#post_23835533
> 
> 
> I am late to the party - who loved Looper sound effects???
> 
> I have not measured but i thought soundtrack was 5 star!!!



Yes, Looper is awesome IMO.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bao01*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11000_100#post_23835562
> 
> 
> Possibly dumb question:
> 
> If a movie like Tron has good (5 star) LF sound effects, does that also include the music score?
> 
> If I buy the Tron soundtrack CD (Daft Punk i think), would it go down to 20 Hz like movie?
> 
> I am not sure what CDs are supposed to go down to: 20 Hz or even less?
> 
> Same question for movie scores like Dark Knight (Hans Zimmer), Gladiator etc
> 
> 
> thanks


 

I know on the Tron Legacy Sound Track that Disc Wars has strong content at 20hz.


----------



## bao01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100#post_23835856
> 
> 
> I know on the Tron Legacy Sound Track that Disc Wars has strong content at 20hz.



Thanks. I will buy Tron CD and rip to WAV. I actually like the music - lots of bass.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankie2075*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11040#post_23832173
> 
> 
> World war z when granade is thrown and he hides behind wall! Bottom out my drivers badly never happen to me before.



What sub(s) do you have?


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11040#post_23831453
> 
> 
> hmm interesting, seems like there could be a filtered and unfiltered version of The Conjuring going around.
> 
> Also I just finished Elysium, cant say enough good things about it. These guys did everything right. Guaranteed to rock the htib AND the single digit system.
> 
> Easily makes my top 5 favorite bass movies of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> heres some graphs from the second half enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler! Elysium Finale!* (Click to show)



holy moly


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100_100#post_23836340
> 
> 
> holy moly


 

Hopefully the bluray is just as good.


----------



## rhed

I couldn't wait.. I watched WWZ, IM3, and AE. With my current dual SC Ref's. Yea, that grenade and heli crash in WWZ was pretty insane. IM3 no comment. AE was kind of boring IMO. I was going to save this titles to watch till my quad S2's arrives in a few weeks. But I just needed something to watch with the family on this 3 day holiday weekend. Btw, I also picked up TLM 3D bluray copy. Watched it with the family. And to my surprise there was quite a few LFE in there also. Don't know how low it went though. My daughter really like this movie..


----------



## bao01

loved WWZ sound effects - even first 30 seconds with animated distributor logos has cool LF

IM3 sounded just ok


Also, bought Inception original score (Hans Zimmer) CD and there is crazy bass - orchestra etc


Elysium looks promising


But by far Gravity is at top of my list - CANT WAIT !!!


95% on Tomatometer


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bao01*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100#post_23836558 loved WWZ sound effects - even first 30 seconds with animated distributor logos has cool LF
> 
> IM3 sounded just ok  Also, bought Inception original score (Hans Zimmer) CD and there is crazy bass - orchestra etc Elysium looks promising But by far Gravity is at top of my list - CANT WAIT !!! 95% on Tomatometer


Love Inception sound track

 

Gravity  the whining actress like Sandra B ! George C deserved better really

.

 

http://gravitymovie.warnerbros.com/#/videos/main-trailer


----------



## mo949

I heard an interesting comment from someone regarding 'gravity'. It was, "I really hope you like hearing Sandra Bullock talk". Still looking forward to it since at 90 minutes it wouldn't take many long sequences and effects to keep it interesting.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11000_100#post_23835368
> 
> 
> 
> Cool how did you do this? I have the same remote do you basically change the settings for each?



I have a miniDSP 10x10HD pulling sub eq duties. The mini has capability to establish 4 separate house curves. Once established, it's a breeze to teach the Harmony using the mini's IR function.


----------



## kemiza

Anybody got any Pacific Rim subwoofer stories?


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100#post_23836358
> 
> 
> Hopefully the bluray is just as good.



Wait what are these graphs portraying? I thought this was the bluray response plotted on these graphs....


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freniata*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11010#post_23828538
> 
> *Pacific Rim*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at a loss of words...this is *by far* the best, most intense bass movie I've ever seen/heard in my life!
> 
> Just finished watching it in 3D and in 7.1.
> 
> I've never heard so much bass in any movie...I don't even know what to compare it to!
> 
> I watched at -2 on the master volume and the bass at +12DB hot...
> 
> 
> I doubt you'll be disappointed...everything with so much bass.
> 
> Every door that closes, every latch that closes = MAJOR BASS!
> 
> A couple of pretty intense sweeps...my favorite is the steps of those robots! WOW!
> 
> 
> I wish they made more movies this way!
> 
> I wish they make a sequel
> 
> Never had so much stuff move around the house this way.
> 
> 
> Sorry if I sound really excited and completely blown away! *(I AM!)*
> 
> 
> Guys, you're going to enjoy it...I was also very impressed by the quality and there are some spectacular 3D scenes!





Kemiza- Heres one if you have not seen it already lol


----------



## kemiza

I'm not going to touch that one.


----------



## ellisr63

Was it worth the extra to get Pacific Rim in 3D?


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100#post_23837155
> 
> 
> I'm not going to touch that one.




Hahahah LOL


----------



## nube

Pacific Rim isn't worth buying. It's basically just loud (maybe the loudest overall track ever) and droning bass with no variation for the entire duration of the movie. There are pitiful dynamics as a result - remember, dynamics aren't just about being loud. Also, it is filtered exactly as shown on the early graphs. It has nothing below about 25Hz.


Ashi777:


Many of these graphs, provided by various and sundry people, are taken from rips or web-based downloads, obtained either from file sharing sites or itunes downloads from other regions. While they will basically never show content that isn't going to be on the retail discs, they do sometimes omit content that is on the retail discs. They're generally reliable, but not definitively.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100#post_23837466
> 
> 
> Pacific Rim isn't worth buying. It's basically just loud (maybe the loudest overall track ever) and droning bass with no variation for the entire duration of the movie. There are pitiful dynamics as a result - remember, dynamics aren't just about being loud. Also, it is filtered exactly as shown on the early graphs. It has nothing below about 25Hz.
> 
> 
> Ashi777:
> 
> 
> Many of these graphs, provided by various and sundry people, are taken from rips or web-based downloads, obtained either from file sharing sites or itunes downloads from other regions. While they will basically never show content that isn't going to be on the retail discs, they do sometimes omit content that is on the retail discs. They're generally reliable, but not definitively.



Thanks Nube. Are you going to post the PR results on db? Any differences between the 5.1 and 7.1 tracks for low end or otherwise? What other track on blu ray would you compare PR to if you had to?


I am really curious to hear this track tom.


----------



## nube

I think maxmercy will be posting results @ Data-Bass. My GF and I couldn't even make it thru the whole movie because it is such a boring mix, although I subsequently rewatched the entire thing. There's no discernable difference between the 5.1 and 7.1 lossless tracks other than a minor difference in overall levels attributable to the extra two channels.


I honestly can't compare it to any other movie's mix at the moment because my brain is fried after 13hrs at school.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11080_40#post_23837466
> 
> 
> Pacific Rim isn't worth buying. It's basically just loud (maybe the loudest overall track ever) and droning bass with no variation for the entire duration of the movie. There are pitiful dynamics as a result - remember, dynamics aren't just about being loud. Also, it is filtered exactly as shown on the early graphs. It has nothing below about 25Hz.
> 
> 
> Ashi777:
> 
> 
> Many of these graphs, provided by various and sundry people, are taken from rips or web-based downloads, obtained either from file sharing sites or itunes downloads from other regions. While they will basically never show content that isn't going to be on the retail discs, they do sometimes omit content that is on the retail discs. They're generally reliable, but not definitively.



To late I purchased it already










Does the soundtrack exhibit any form of clipping or is it just loud , and when you say droning bass is it one note. Also is there a good slam factor?


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100#post_23837603
> 
> 
> To late I purchased it already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the soundtrack exhibit any form of clipping or is it just loud , and when you say droning bass is it one note. Also is there a good slam factor?


Slam factor?


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100_100#post_23837532
> 
> 
> I think maxmercy will be posting results @ Data-Bass. *My GF and I couldn't even make it thru the whole movie because it is such a boring mix*, although I subsequently rewatched the entire thing. There's no discernable difference between the 5.1 and 7.1 lossless tracks other than a minor difference in overall levels attributable to the extra two channels.
> 
> 
> I honestly can't compare it to any other movie's mix at the moment because my brain is fried after 13hrs at school.



Your GF said... "Wow babe, is it me or is this audio mix boring?"


Maybe I just don't have a great imagination, but I would never guess that a woman would be disappointed with the "audio mix" of a movie with monsters and robots beating each other up for an hour and a half. Did the plot if the movie have anything to do with her lack of interest?


Are guys pursuing the same PhD or something?


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100#post_23837155
> 
> 
> I'm not going to touch that one.


So I am gathering that Pacific Rim was not the best then?


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100#post_23837915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100#post_23837155
> 
> 
> I'm not going to touch that one.
> 
> 
> 
> So I am gathering that Pacific Rim was not the best then?
Click to expand...


I'd wait and see for yourself, I'm waiting till tonight. Lol


----------



## Freniata

I completely enjoyed PR in 3D, there are some spectacular 3D scenes in this movie.

It is very well done (Video) and yes it is very, very loud! This movie is about monsters trying to destroy themselves.

These monsters are bigger than the tallest buildings. How could this not be loud?

I completely enjoyed the pounding...the none stop pounding in this movie.

I take it that listening to this movie on the hot side is a must! For me every movie is worth listening on the hot side!

There's a reason why I have multiple subs. (Note: speaking for me)


I also thought the movie was filtered but that did not take away my complete enjoyment of it.

The science guys can say what they like and that's fine by me. Making fun at someone who enjoys something is...you know!


As they say to each there own...right?

You know there's alot of movies to watch out there...choice and taste is a beautiful thing.


Some people will agree with me and some won't...nothing wrong with that at all










Now looking forward to Superman cause there's supposed to be major action in that movie too.


Carry on...


----------



## Hyrlyfrm

I was disappointed with Pacific Rim as well. I was really expecting it to be Cloverfield on steroids, but it wasn't even close. Charlie Hunnam makes Channing Tatum look like Oscar material to make it even worse.


----------



## Steveo1234

Now you see me:

Decent mix. Nothing special. Lousy illogical movie with crappy ending. Weak 4 star


The iceman:

Awesome. Full range, lots of dynamics. Perfectly mixed to enhance what happened on screen. Movie was so-so. Solid 4.5stars


This is the end:

Better then I expected. Decent use of LFE but nothing demo worthy. Weak 4 star


The heat: No idea. Enjoyed the movie though.


Pacific rim:

Loud harsh monotonous droning. Never stopped but the same effect is used again and again and again. Filtered but fairly loud. Disliked the movie, disliked the audio. Loved the video. Not as bad as STID but then again, what is..


White house down:

Nowhere close to OHF but it was atleast a bit entertaining. Didn’t notice the LFE.


Monster university:

Finally something worth watching! Together with Oblivion (and WWZ) this has been the movie experiences of the year for me so far. Loved the movie and the soundtrack was very smooth and not fatiguing at all. Listen at reference which is a bit hotter then I usually listen. Some nice effects when the dean of the uni appears but Im not sure if the LFE was filtered or not since I was fully enveloped in the story. MU has the same sound design that Monsters Inc did with surprise LFE effects with really good dynamics.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100#post_23837904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100_100#post_23837532
> 
> 
> I think maxmercy will be posting results @ Data-Bass. *My GF and I couldn't even make it thru the whole movie because it is such a boring mix*, although I subsequently rewatched the entire thing. There's no discernable difference between the 5.1 and 7.1 lossless tracks other than a minor difference in overall levels attributable to the extra two channels.
> 
> 
> I honestly can't compare it to any other movie's mix at the moment because my brain is fried after 13hrs at school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your GF said... "Wow babe, is it me or is this audio mix boring?"
> 
> 
> Maybe I just don't have a great imagination, but I would never guess that a woman would be disappointed with the "audio mix" of a movie with monsters and robots beating each other up for an hour and a half. Did the plot if the movie have anything to do with her lack of interest?
> 
> 
> Are guys pursuing the same PhD or something?
Click to expand...


Nope. At one time, I think I mentioned that I used to work in a portion of the industry and have a few contacts. She's one of them.


She used to work for Full Sail University, and knows most of the big mixing studios and many of the mixers we revere. She's way into this stuff.










Edit: As for Pacific Rim, I'm sure it's just me/us that found it boring - I tend toward hyper critical evaluations of entertainment stuff. I have no doubt a lot of people will like it and find it entertaining and worth buying for completely legit reasons.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100_100#post_23838220
> 
> 
> Nope. At one time, I think I mentioned that I used to work in a portion of the industry and have a few contacts. She's one of them.
> 
> 
> She used to work for Full Sail University, and knows most of the big mixing studios and many of the mixers we revere. She's way into this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: As for Pacific Rim, I'm sure it's just me/us that found it boring - I tend toward hyper critical evaluations of entertainment stuff. I have no doubt a lot of people will like it and find it entertaining and worth buying for completely legit reasons.



You are one lucky dude! My wife is not remotely interested but she does like Tom Cruise so Oblivion at reference it is! I liked PR as it is, a new Godzilla like movie. I guess the sound will be exactly like the IMAX experience which was very loud 22hz bass and up which was enjoyable and one of the best IMAX sound experiences but they never go below that. Missed opportunity for sure but if it still sounds like the IMAX I will like it. I am easy to please!


----------



## Reefdvr27

Are the reviews coming in on Pacific Rim, blu ray reviews or streaming reivews.? I read one review on here that the clip lights never shut off on the amps? I mean who is telling the truth here? I picked up my BR copy also picked up a Hijacking due to high ratings on rotten tomatoes. Just waiting on my Triax's to get here this afternoon.


----------



## steve nn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100#post_23838478
> 
> 
> Are the reviews coming in on Pacific Rim, blu ray reviews or streaming reivews.? I read one review on here that the clip lights never shut off on the amps? I mean who is telling the truth here? I picked up my BR copy also picked up a Hijacking due to high ratings on rotten tomatoes. Just waiting on my Triax's to get here this afternoon.



Same question I have had. If it’s ramped up in the 30-40-50-60hzish region I would be happy with that. Yeah I would like the lower stuff, but it would still work for me. That would be much better than other flicks that have been produced.


----------



## bao01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100#post_23836587
> 
> 
> Love Inception sound track



Track 3: The Dream is Collapsing

1:34 - 2:20


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bao01*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11130#post_23838605
> 
> 
> Track 3: The Dream is Collapsing
> 
> 1:34 - 2:20


Inception is one of my favorite movies. Great movies.


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100#post_23837532
> 
> 
> I think maxmercy will be posting results @ Data-Bass. My GF and I couldn't even make it thru the whole movie because it is such a boring mix, although I subsequently rewatched the entire thing. There's no discernable difference between the 5.1 and 7.1 lossless tracks other than a minor difference in overall levels attributable to the extra two channels.
> 
> 
> I honestly can't compare it to any other movie's mix at the moment because my brain is fried after 13hrs at school.



thanks for this. I'd been hoping the 5.1 mix would be the unadulterated one...but ironically had low expectations becuase it was a lossless one since its usually the lossy one that has all the dynamics go figure.


----------



## soundmusic

Happy Pacific Rim Day!!!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundmusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11130#post_23838699
> 
> 
> Happy Pacific Rim Day!!!



Same to you sir!










I have been looking forward to hearing this track since first seeing the trailer last Spring. Only a few more hours!







Most of those I have talked to so far have been extremely impressed overall with the audio, so I am excited.


----------



## bao01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11130#post_23838644
> 
> 
> Inception is one of my favorite movies. Great movies.



It's made it into my all time top 10 - it's just very creepy - and kind of sad - which i like


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bao01*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100_100#post_23838934
> 
> 
> It's made it into my all time top 10 - it's just very creepy - and kind of sad - which i like



Inception...creepy?


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100_100#post_23839007
> 
> 
> Inception...creepy?



Maybe thinking of Shutter Island?


----------



## bao01

Well - the wife thinking she was still dreaming and then
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) killing herself


And then he keeps dreaming about her.


----------



## mo949

agree, from a cerebral standoint the whole thing was creepy.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11120_40#post_23837798
> 
> 
> Slam factor?



Just hoping!







with the reports of not much under 25hz, that leaves bass impact (slam) which is more of what you easily hear and feel. Its what I liked about it in the Atmos viewing of the movie. If its well done and in proportion to the rest of the mix , I look forward to seeing what my system(especially sub) will do to extract variations of the bass transients if present. To date for me, its what I love about "Oblivion" as it has it all clean bass you hear and ULF and its in proportion to the rest of the mix, its the 50 shades of grey in bass


----------



## Mrkazador




 

Man of Steel (2013)


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11120_40#post_23839619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man of Steel (2013)



LOL







but in all seriousness I'm crying like a baby, we started out with a such a great year but are ending in shambles


----------



## weekendtoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11040#post_23831903
> 
> 
> World War Z - DVD version.
> 
> 
> Voting 4.5 stars on this one. Kind of on the edge of voting 4. Not enough there for me to see five, but this movie does have some fun stuff. Extension to 5Hz or so.
> 
> 
> The grenade scene was a blast in here... literally. Here's my waterfall of it.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Oklawolf/media/Speakers/Waterfalls/Image1.jpg.html
> 
> 
> This may be the last time I do one of these. The main rig needs Windows reinstalled soon, and due to lack of time to do these waterfalls anymore I'm fixing not to reinstall Speclab and all that other stuff.




I rented WWZ last weekend and thought the first ten minutes as they escape the city was pretty good. Helicopters always do good on the sub.


----------



## Dave_6

I'm still not entirely sure how to read that graph, but I'm guessing that Man of Steel is filtered?


----------



## mo949

When I cancelled my PR order I also cancelled my MOS and Despicable Me 2 order along with it. No more blind buys for me.


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11130#post_23839636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11120_40#post_23839619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man of Steel (2013)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but in all seriousness I'm crying like a baby, we started out with a such a great year but are ending in shambles
Click to expand...


love that pic LOL so appropriate given the crappy mixing going on.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave_6*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100_100#post_23839672
> 
> 
> I'm still not entirely sure how to read that graph, but I'm guessing that Man of Steel is filtered?


 

Green line are peaks of the entire movie. Red line is the average of the entire movie. Looking at the average you can see most of the loudest lfe is around 30-40hz and starts to roll off below that, leaving 20hz with very low volume.


----------



## MKtheater

It looks like all these big blockbuster movies are all mixing at the same facility or something. They need to protect their subs! Which means that sucks for us. I guess it is time to put a HP at 30hz on the IB when I am done


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11120_40#post_23839691
> 
> 
> When I cancelled my PR order I also cancelled my MOS and Despicable Me 2 order along with it. No more blind buys for me.



I'm still buying, I got PR today, I tend to judge movies as a whole as whether or not its collection or rental worthy. Besides my sub has love for all bass, its not like the under 25hz are the only bass frequencies but they are indeed missed when not present










Is this a movies with bass thread or just a movies with ULF bass thread only ?


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100_100#post_23839757
> 
> 
> I'm still buying, I got PR today, I tend to judge movies as a whole as whether or not its collection or rental worthy. Besides my sub has love for all bass, its not like the under 25hz are the only bass frequencies but they are indeed missed when not present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a movies with bass thread or just a movies with ULF bass thread only ?



I agree except natural sounds are not filtered! If we want realism the ULF should not be chopped off.


----------



## mo949

Good for you. I also judge similarly when it comes to gauging the overall experience including the dynamics and how the bass plays into that. The difference being that I won't spend 10-20 times the rental value blindly on titles anymore given the iffy mixes recently. I don't consider 20-30hz as ULF and many cheap hometheater subwoofers are capable in that range. It'd be a bit disingenuous to assume this thread is primarily focused with all bass in the mix, because it isn't . You won't hear many raves about the 200hz content in the latest action flick here


----------



## nube

My viewing of PacRim has been from the full Blu-ray, and I haven't compared lossless to lossy tracks - that's just not something I generally do unless someone has concrete proof that there's a difference. The two lossless tracks on the disc are the exact same aside from the channels, and I agree with Steveo1234's assessment that it's loud and droning/monotonous. I think it'll do quite well for people with ported systems, and for those who have a peaky room response with inflated bass in the 40-60Hz region.


For those with flat response, and especially those with flat sealed (and ulftard) systems, it's going to be a disappointment, as there really isn't any ULF in the mix, nor is there much variety in the LFE effects. There is some clipping, but not much, and it's mostly limiter stuff. I wouldn't exactly say it sounds harsh, but it's not a movie you can crank up. If you want to hear boomy footsteps, well, PacRim delivers. Unfortunately, it does so without almost any of the expected weight that such gargantuan footsteps _should_ convey.


If I were to compare it to Oblivion, I'd say PacRim is a total bust. I didn't particularly like either one a whole lot, though PacRim is the worse, by far, in my opinion. While I don't agree that the sound mix in Oblivion is even one of the top tier in bass movies, it poops all over PacRim's mix. Oblivion doesn't have a ton of ULF at the same levels as 30Hz and above content, but it generally uses what ULF it has to good effect. Also, there's pretty good variety in the bass of Oblivion. By contrast, there's hardly any variety in PacRim, and pretty much zero ULF.


I did a high resolution analysis of each movie so you could compare the two mixes, overall. I suggest you click on them, then scroll back and forth to see the obvious differences.


Here's Oblivion:

 


And here's Pacific Rim:

 


The shape of the slope in PacRim starts its steep descent around 28-30Hz in the RMS (red) line, implying some significant filtering below that level, even if selected effects peak (green line) significantly up until 22Hz.


----------



## mo949

^that comparison is about as night and day as it gets. Sure to help a lot who can't see what the charts are really saying. Nice!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11120_40#post_23839772
> 
> 
> I agree except natural sounds are not filtered! If we want realism the ULF should not be chopped off.



I'm willing to bet a poll would get things rolling as I know they pay attention to AVS as its now a juggernaut of forums, perhaps its time to come out of the shadows and use the tools that are at our disposal "Social media" a poll would put this topic at the forefront.


So what do you think something along the lines of *" Do you prefer movies that are filtered below 30hz or unfiltered"* ?


consolidate or just let keep being discussed abroad in various forums and threads?


I vote consolidate


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11130#post_23839803
> 
> 
> My viewing of PacRim has been from the full Blu-ray, and I haven't compared lossless to lossy tracks - that's just not something I generally do unless someone has concrete proof that there's a difference. The two lossless tracks on the disc are the exact same aside from the channels, and I agree with Steveo1234's assessment that it's loud and droning/monotonous. I think it'll do quite well for people with ported systems, and for those who have a peaky room response with inflated bass in the 40-60Hz region.
> 
> 
> For those with flat response, and especially those with flat sealed (and ulftard) systems, it's going to be a disappointment, as there really isn't any ULF in the mix, nor is there much variety in the LFE effects. There is some clipping, but not much, and it's mostly limiter stuff. I wouldn't exactly say it sounds harsh, but it's not a movie you can crank up. If you want to hear boomy footsteps, well, PacRim delivers. Unfortunately, it does so without almost any of the expected weight that such gargantuan footsteps _should_ convey.
> 
> 
> If I were to compare it to Oblivion, I'd say PacRim is a total bust. I didn't particularly like either one a whole lot, though PacRim is the worse, by far, in my opinion. While I don't agree that the sound mix in Oblivion is even one of the top tier in bass movies, it poops all over PacRim's mix. Oblivion doesn't have a ton of ULF at the same levels as 30Hz and above content, but it generally uses what ULF it has to good effect. Also, there's pretty good variety in the bass of Oblivion. By contrast, there's hardly any variety in PacRim, and pretty much zero ULF.
> 
> 
> I did a high resolution analysis of each movie so you could compare the two mixes, overall. I suggest you click on them, then scroll back and forth to see the obvious differences.
> 
> 
> Here's Oblivion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's Pacific Rim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shape of the slope in PacRim starts its steep descent around 28-30Hz in the RMS (red) line, implying some significant filtering below that level, even if selected effects peak (green line) significantly up until 22Hz.



Sounds like you don't think a lot of movies out there got good sound mix.


What blu-ray movies do you consider with excellent sound mix? Please give me some good movie titles.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11130#post_23839636
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but in all seriousness I'm crying like a baby, we started out with a such a great year but are ending in shambles



Precisely why I didn't get my hopes up. Sigh. Can't even get mad anymore--I don't have that much righteous indignation in me.


----------



## Okv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11130#post_23839772
> 
> 
> I agree except natural sounds are not filtered! If we want realism the ULF should not be chopped off.



Yes.


Full frequency range down to well below 20Hz makes a huge difference in quality and realism, and this can be experienced with very reasonable gear today, if you don't play loud you can buy commercial subs capable of below 20Hz extension, for a reasonable price in a reasonably sized package.

Even without earth-quake capacity, the difference can easily be heard.


The filtering causes boomy, rumbling bass without character and articulation, it is just annoying when played loud.

A good soundtrack, on the other hand, will sound better the louder you turn it up, with impact and punch and atmosphere.


Kind of makes you wonder what these studios have for monitoring - if the speakers are low quality or not properly set up, it will always sound boomy and rumbling and there will be no difference with high quality source material.


This is a very tragic trend, especially today when the lossless sound formats could be capable of delivering really spectacular sound quality.


Another trend I see is reviewers giving soundtracks a fantastic rating when the quality obviously is mediocre.

This is a problem because if the producers see that their audience are happy, the soundtracks will never improve.

Is this because the reviewers have lesser equipment in their home theaters?

That may be part of the problem, but a competent reviewer should be able to listen and observe beyond minor faults in the reproduction chain - all real-world systems will have limitations.

It is really a question of competence, on how to listen and how to observe audio quality.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11130#post_23839803
> 
> 
> My viewing of PacRim has been from the full Blu-ray, and I haven't compared lossless to lossy tracks - that's just not something I generally do unless someone has concrete proof that there's a difference. The two lossless tracks on the disc are the exact same aside from the channels, and I agree with Steveo1234's assessment that it's loud and droning/monotonous. I think it'll do quite well for people with ported systems, and for those who have a peaky room response with inflated bass in the 40-60Hz region.
> 
> 
> For those with flat response, and especially those with flat sealed (and ulftard) systems, it's going to be a disappointment, as there really isn't any ULF in the mix, nor is there much variety in the LFE effects. There is some clipping, but not much, and it's mostly limiter stuff. I wouldn't exactly say it sounds harsh, but it's not a movie you can crank up. If you want to hear boomy footsteps, well, PacRim delivers. Unfortunately, it does so without almost any of the expected weight that such gargantuan footsteps _should_ convey.
> 
> 
> If I were to compare it to Oblivion, I'd say PacRim is a total bust. I didn't particularly like either one a whole lot, though PacRim is the worse, by far, in my opinion. While I don't agree that the sound mix in Oblivion is even one of the top tier in bass movies, it poops all over PacRim's mix. Oblivion doesn't have a ton of ULF at the same levels as 30Hz and above content, but it generally uses what ULF it has to good effect. Also, there's pretty good variety in the bass of Oblivion. By contrast, there's hardly any variety in PacRim, and pretty much zero ULF.
> 
> 
> I did a high resolution analysis of each movie so you could compare the two mixes, overall. I suggest you click on them, then scroll back and forth to see the obvious differences.
> 
> 
> Here's Oblivion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's Pacific Rim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shape of the slope in PacRim starts its steep descent around 28-30Hz in the RMS (red) line, implying some significant filtering below that level, even if selected effects peak (green line) significantly up until 22Hz.




I knew I was going to be disappointed with PR during the beginning of the very first scene. When you have this GINORMOUS creature stepping out of the water and onto a bridge and it doesn't rock your socks, it doesn't bode well for the rest of the movie.


I agree that Oblivion isn't a top tier ULF movie, but I think overall it's mix is awesome. I've become a bit of a ULF snob recently, but to me Oblivion is still demo-worthy material for it's overall presentation. For the ULF stuff, give me OHF any day!


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11130#post_23840146
> 
> 
> I knew I was going to be disappointed with PR during the beginning of the very first scene. When you have this GINORMOUS creature stepping out of the water and onto a bridge and it doesn't rock your socks, it doesn't bode well for the rest of the movie.
> 
> 
> I agree that Oblivion isn't a top tier ULF movie, but I think overall it's mix is awesome. I've become a bit of a ULF snob recently, but to me Oblivion is still demo-worthy material for it's overall presentation. For the ULF stuff, give me OHF any day!



I completly agree about how the first scene doesn't bode well. When the monster went thru the bridge the bass seemed lumpy and not distinct and thats kinda how it was the rest of the movie. I also agree with Nubes discriptioin of the soundtrack of how it droned on and it wasn't a track that you can crank. It wasn't a horribe soundtrack at all though just not 5 star or very much ULF. When theres ULF say under 20hz in a soundtrack when I have it turned up close to reference the ceiling and one of my walls will shift like theyr coming off the foundation. This never happend with Pacific Rim. I loved Oblivion the movie and the soundtrack tho even tho theres not a whole lot of ULF but I loved it the 4 times ive seen it now.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Okv*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11130#post_23840121
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> Full frequency range down to well below 20Hz makes a huge difference in quality and realism, and this can be experienced with very reasonable gear today, if you don't play loud you can buy commercial subs capable of below 20Hz extension, for a reasonable price in a reasonably sized package.
> 
> Even without earth-quake capacity, the difference can easily be heard.
> 
> 
> The filtering causes boomy, rumbling bass without character and articulation, it is just annoying when played loud.
> 
> A good soundtrack, on the other hand, will sound better the louder you turn it up, with impact and punch and atmosphere.
> 
> 
> Kind of makes you wonder what these studios have for monitoring - if the speakers are low quality or not properly set up, it will always sound boomy and rumbling and there will be no difference with high quality source material.
> 
> 
> This is a very tragic trend, especially today when the lossless sound formats could be capable of delivering really spectacular sound quality.
> 
> 
> Another trend I see is reviewers giving soundtracks a fantastic rating when the quality obviously is mediocre.
> 
> This is a problem because if the producers see that their audience are happy, the soundtracks will never improve.
> 
> Is this because the reviewers have lesser equipment in their home theaters?
> 
> That may be part of the problem, but a competent reviewer should be able to listen and observe beyond minor faults in the reproduction chain - all real-world systems will have limitations.
> 
> It is really a question of competence, on how to listen and how to observe audio quality.



Thats the thing most of these studios have amazing setups to mix the theatrical mix on but when they switch over to the nearfield mix setup to do the BD mix its just a small nearfield monitor setup. Bottom line is they need no more HP filters down low and they need to give us the theatrical soundtrack on the disk


----------



## Metalbender

I will be giving Pacific Rim a spin tonight .


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11130#post_23839757
> 
> 
> I'm still buying, I got PR today, I tend to judge movies as a whole as whether or not its collection or rental worthy. Besides my sub has love for all bass, its not like the under 25hz are the only bass frequencies but they are indeed missed when not present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a movies with bass thread or just a movies with ULF bass thread only ?



Both.


However the criteria for which a movie is rated as good or bad is dependent on whether the bass in the movie goes in to the ULF department. This is why bass in the mid range is neglected in this thread. We do still acknowledge this. If your subs don't go too low, then a movie like Pacific Rim or TDKR could be a 5 star for you.


----------



## Reefdvr27

I just watched the first 17 minutes of Pacific Rim and it is just non stop bass. I do however have new woofage, but this movie is rocking!! Reminds me allot of Transformers DOTM.


----------



## wth718

Other than The Hobbit, Man Of Steel is the most disappointing bass movie this year, imo. If you're gonna have a steep hpf at 30 Hz, at least make the 30 plus stuff loud! Really, really disappointed. :-(


----------



## ambesolman

Just watched PR. Thought it was a decent flick but had to crank the sub up another 4db above the usual 6db hot it's usually set at to get more out of it. Watched it on Vudu w/DD+ at -10. I tend to get an experience pretty close to BD as far as bass is concerned with Vudu with the few movies I rented and liked enough to buy. Not the picture quality of BD but not at all bad.


----------



## SimonNo10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11160#post_23841026
> 
> 
> Other than The Hobbit, Man Of Steel is the most disappointing bass movie this year, imo. If you're gonna have a steep hpf at 30 Hz, at least make the 30 plus stuff loud! Really, really disappointed. :-(



Really? That is so disappointing to hear. Did you watch it on BD or a file?


----------



## wingnut4772

T


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11160_20#post_23841026
> 
> 
> Other than The Hobbit, Man Of Steel is the most disappointing bass movie this year, imo. If you're gonna have a steep hpf at 30 Hz, at least make the 30 plus stuff loud! Really, really disappointed. :-(


That sucks. This is the one movie I have been waiting for.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11160#post_23840924
> 
> 
> Both.
> 
> 
> However the criteria for which a movie is rated as good or bad is dependent on whether the bass in the movie goes in to the ULF department. This is why bass in the mid range is neglected in this thread. We do still acknowledge this. If your subs don't go too low, then a movie like Pacific Rim or TDKR could be a 5 star for you.



That is just ONE criteria for a lot of us and certainly does not automatically make or break the LFE experience as a whole for me. Some filtered tracks harm the overall experience more than others. Something like The Hobbit is a train wreck, but something like Transf 3 (again, just my opinion) is still a killer overall experience LFE and otherwise (even if it is not quite as good as it could be with better extension).


Having said that, I thought PR was a flat out BLAST in the low end department. Sure, not the deepest digger which would have made it that much better, but what a powerhouse! I thought it supported the on screen action very well and was just a flat out LOUD and potent bass fest which again really drove the on screen action home VERY well IMO. This is just an all out powerhouse bass assault which will be either a good or bad thing depending on the listener. I loved it considering the film!


I watched at -1 from ref and run my subs hot by ~8-10db below ~50hz (flat up to that point) and this bass track was a riot!


Throw in reference PQ and this was a great blind buy for me. Looking forward to the 3d version next watch which will be in the next day or so. FUN!


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SimonNo10*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11160#post_23841198
> 
> 
> Really? That is so disappointing to hear. Did you watch it on BD or a file?



T'was a file ripped from a BR. But others have had the same impression, including a posted graph a page or 2 back. I thought PR wasn't that great, but it definitely had more heft to it than Man Of Steel. The graph showed a steep hpf at 30 Hz and another at 20, I believe. Wasn't a huge fan of the movie itself, either, but there were so many opportunities for some real sub action gone to waste.


People think I'm insane for watching and rewatching some of the classic demo scenes, but I need my bass fix when I'm so often disappointed by new stuff that SHOULD be great!


----------



## mo949

Just finished Real Steel. What an unexpected treat that soundtrack was maybe the dynamic range was compressed a tad more than I liked, but wow very impressive overall.


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11160#post_23840546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Okv*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11130#post_23840121
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> Full frequency range down to well below 20Hz makes a huge difference in quality and realism, and this can be experienced with very reasonable gear today, if you don't play loud you can buy commercial subs capable of below 20Hz extension, for a reasonable price in a reasonably sized package.
> 
> Even without earth-quake capacity, the difference can easily be heard.
> 
> 
> The filtering causes boomy, rumbling bass without character and articulation, it is just annoying when played loud.
> 
> A good soundtrack, on the other hand, will sound better the louder you turn it up, with impact and punch and atmosphere.
> 
> 
> Kind of makes you wonder what these studios have for monitoring - if the speakers are low quality or not properly set up, it will always sound boomy and rumbling and there will be no difference with high quality source material.
> 
> 
> This is a very tragic trend, especially today when the lossless sound formats could be capable of delivering really spectacular sound quality.
> 
> 
> Another trend I see is reviewers giving soundtracks a fantastic rating when the quality obviously is mediocre.
> 
> This is a problem because if the producers see that their audience are happy, the soundtracks will never improve.
> 
> Is this because the reviewers have lesser equipment in their home theaters?
> 
> That may be part of the problem, but a competent reviewer should be able to listen and observe beyond minor faults in the reproduction chain - all real-world systems will have limitations.
> 
> It is really a question of competence, on how to listen and how to observe audio quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the thing most of these studios have amazing setups to mix the theatrical mix on but when they switch over to the nearfield mix setup to do the BD mix its just a small nearfield monitor setup. Bottom line is they need no more HP filters down low and they need to give us the theatrical soundtrack on the disk
Click to expand...


+1


----------



## jlpowell84

Look what showed up in the mail today! Good new dual Submersive testers! Gotta get my room figured out first though.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11160#post_23841468
> 
> 
> Look what showed up in the mail today! Good new dual Submersive testers! Gotta get my room figured out first though.



OHF=OMG!


----------



## SvtFoci

What a disappointment PR was. After Oblivion and WWZ, that one was quite bad. One note bass it seems with not depth. Its sad when the drone in Oblivion has a deeper bass than the huge monsters in PR, pretty sad. Man of Steel on the other hand was mixed using this http://www.amazon.com/RCA-RTS735E-Home-Theater-Sound/dp/B008KP4MQU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1381902634&sr=8-2&keywords=sound+bar , pathetic.


----------



## SimonNo10

I just got World War Z today so will watch it tonight with also dual Submersives with the new HP+ amps installed last night.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100#post_23838478
> 
> 
> Are the reviews coming in on Pacific Rim, blu ray reviews or streaming reivews.? I read one review on here that the clip lights never shut off on the amps? I mean who is telling the truth here? I picked up my BR copy also picked up a Hijacking due to high ratings on rotten tomatoes. Just waiting on my Triax's to get here this afternoon.



All my ratings are based on the Bluray disk and the "best" audio on it. Usually the DTS HD or True HD audio track in 7.1. If that is not available I watch a PLiix´d 5.1


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11160_40#post_23840924
> 
> 
> Both.
> 
> 
> However the criteria for which a movie is rated as good or bad is dependent on whether the bass in the movie goes in to the ULF department. This is why bass in the mid range is neglected in this thread. We do still acknowledge this. If your subs don't go too low, then a movie like Pacific Rim or TDKR could be a 5 star for you.



No way! anything filtered will be 5 star for bass, I was just trying to show the upper bass a little love as we are stuck with it on some soundtracks. 3.5 or how ever many stars for bass in movies are simply what they are, regardless of one's sub or subs capability


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11160_40#post_23841365
> 
> 
> That is just ONE criteria for a lot of us and certainly does not automatically make or break the LFE experience as a whole for me. Some filtered tracks harm the overall experience more than others. Something like The Hobbit is a train wreck, but something like Transf 3 (again, just my opinion) is still a killer overall experience LFE and otherwise (even if it is not quite as good as it could be with better extension).
> 
> 
> Having said that, I thought PR was a flat out BLAST in the low end department. Sure, not the deepest digger which would have made it that much better, but what a powerhouse! I thought it supported the on screen action very well and was just a flat out LOUD and potent bass fest which again really drove the on screen action home VERY well IMO. This is just an all out powerhouse bass assault which will be either a good or bad thing depending on the listener. I loved it considering the film!
> 
> 
> I watched at -1 from ref and run my subs hot by ~8-10db below ~50hz (flat up to that point) and this bass track was a riot!
> 
> 
> Throw in reference PQ and this was a great blind buy for me. Looking forward to the 3d version next watch which will be in the next day or so. FUN!



Score! I can't wait till tomorrow night.


----------



## soundmusic

I just finished watching Pacific Rim in bluray 3D in my awesome awesome home theater system and I absolutely loved it! It was 2 hours 11 minutes and 16 seconds of pure bass heaven! I even finished the entire credit too and at the last second a very sweet burst of bass at the very end. Wow! I never spend $30 for a bluray before. My price point has always been $15 or less. But for Pacific Rim, totally worth every penny!


Check out the special feature disk especially the Drift Space scene, lots of bass there.


I hope God aka Guillermo del Toro makes PR2!


----------



## Reddig

Just watched Pacific Rim again ithis time in 3D. Damn this movie has some amazing 3D! Visuals are just amazing and some much depth in every scene. This really is a super loud movie and there is bass all over the place. Wish it went deeper but It was still a blast especially in 3D.


----------



## jlpowell84

If anyone has an extra Blu ray demo disc, you know the ones created here on AVS, and would sell one. PM me


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11160#post_23841637
> 
> 
> If anyone has an extra Blu ray demo disc, you know the ones created here on AVS, and would sell one. PM me


me to please.


----------



## MKtheater

Just for reference can someone run a side by side graph of Cloverfield vs Pacific Rim? I would like to see the difference in extension and level, pretty please?


----------



## Toe

That would be interesting to see. I would have to think Cloverfield has more extension, but level would be a closer match. PR certainly has more run time with bass moments as this thing is packed to the gills.


----------



## MKtheater

All that bass all the time is what lowers it's dynamic value. If we keep seeing these graphs which are great and they are much easier to do then we need WOTW and the other 5 star movies done so we can reference them. I know D-B did them but the scale is different. We need the graphs and levels all to be the same for a comparison. This way we can see what the differences are between how WOTW feels to say PR. This also can aide people in deciding if the ULFS are worth it or not, maybe they like loud midbass over deep extension. Of course their system would have to provide both for a fair assessment.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11160#post_23842316
> 
> 
> All that bass all the time is what lowers it's dynamic value. If we keep seeing these graphs which are great and they are much easier to do then we need WOTW and the other 5 star movies done so we can reference them. I know D-B did them but the scale is different. We need the graphs and levels all to be the same for a comparison. This way we can see what the differences are between how WOTW feels to say PR.


I believe I read that PR only went to 19hz


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100_100#post_23842320
> 
> 
> I believe I read that PR only went to 19hz



Yes, but that is much better than Avengers. I can still enjoy a movie with 20hz bass although I prefer 3 hz! The level of PR is 5 stars and to 19hz it won't be that bad. If this had 3 star levels and 20hz extension it would be much worse. Now 5 star level and extension is what we want all the time!


----------



## bao01

Does anyone have a graph of "The Town" BD - Charlestown bank robbers with Ben Affleck - where the Boston police throw a stun grenade into basement of Red Sox stadium?

It seems like it was very low (20 Hz) and powerful.


thanks


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11160#post_23842357
> 
> 
> Yes, but that is much better than Avengers. I can still enjoy a movie with 20hz bass although I prefer 3 hz! The level of PR is 5 stars and to 19hz it won't be that bad. If this had 3 star levels and 20hz extension it would be much worse. Now 5 star level and extension is what we want all the time!



Yup. I can still enjoy a movie as long as we at least get some decent 20hz stuff. Preferably moreso down to 15hz or so .... but yeah.... these arbitrary cutoff points are lame.


Professional mixing studios really need to improve their system's capability for bass extension. It's just as easy said and done. What's a couple extra grand for a worthy upgrade? I bet these places spend as much on lunch.


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100_100#post_23841365
> 
> 
> That is just ONE criteria for a lot of us and certainly does not automatically make or break the LFE experience as a whole for me. Some filtered tracks harm the overall experience more than others. Something like The Hobbit is a train wreck, but something like Transf 3 (again, just my opinion) is still a killer overall experience LFE and otherwise (even if it is not quite as good as it could be with better extension).
> 
> 
> Having said that, I thought PR was a flat out BLAST in the low end department. Sure, not the deepest digger which would have made it that much better, but what a powerhouse! I thought it supported the on screen action very well and was just a flat out LOUD and potent bass fest which again really drove the on screen action home VERY well IMO. This is just an all out powerhouse bass assault which will be either a good or bad thing depending on the listener. I loved it considering the film!
> 
> 
> I watched at -1 from ref and run my subs hot by ~8-10db below ~50hz (flat up to that point) and this bass track was a riot!
> 
> 
> Throw in reference PQ and this was a great blind buy for me. Looking forward to the 3d version next watch which will be in the next day or so. FUN!



Agreed - to a certain extent.










PR was a BLAST! But, it really needed to dig deeper to match the freaking HUGE things going on screen. Normally, it might have bugged me but the PQ was so mesmerizing, and the sheer scope ,and scale of the action, I quickly forgot that it wasn't WOTW awesomness for LFE - like it should have been.










I can't even imagine what it would have been like to sit through this if the CONSTANT BARRAGE of bass would have been Randy Thom level?










Excellent blind buy!


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100_100#post_23842166
> 
> 
> Just for reference can someone run a side by side graph of Cloverfield vs Pacific Rim? I would like to see the difference in extension and level, pretty please?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100_100#post_23842282
> 
> 
> That would be interesting to see. I would have to think Cloverfield has more extension, but level would be a closer match. PR certainly has more run time with bass moments as this thing is packed to the gills.




Man, everytime I watch the cloverfield clips on the demo disks...I just shake my head and smile. Talk about awesome. I'll prob end up buying PR just to do it. Even though a constant onslaught of non-stop bass doesn't sound extremely appealing...to my wife.


----------



## wth718

If I remember correctly, Cloverfield extended down to 11 Hz, and at the time d-b.com measured it, was the loudest film they'd seen. The filter in place was pretty shallow, too. F-ing love that movie for bass, especially the scene as they're running to the helicopters!


----------



## SmokenAshes

My wife is out of town. Sounds extremely pleasing to me......and on that note I'm out the door to go pick it up at Walmart


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11190#post_23842972
> 
> 
> Agreed - to a certain extent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PR was a BLAST! But, it really needed to dig deeper to match the freaking HUGE things going on screen. Normally, it might have bugged me but the PQ was so mesmerizing, and the sheer scope ,and scale of the action, I quickly forgot that it wasn't WOTW awesomness for LFE - like it should have been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even imagine what it would have been like to sit through this if the CONSTANT BARARGE of bass would have been Randy Thom level?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent blind buy!



Agreed Cabo. I loved it, but a bit more extension would have pushed it right off the cliff!


----------



## Transmaniacon

Watched Pacific Rim last night on Vudu (HDX) and the bass was abundant but not a lot of extension. Even with my budget sub I could tell it was limited.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100_100#post_23842166
> 
> 
> Just for reference can someone run a side by side graph of Cloverfield vs Pacific Rim? I would like to see the difference in extension and level, pretty please?


 

Cloverfield (2008)

 



 

 

 

Pacific Rim (2013)


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11190#post_23843513
> 
> Cloverfield (2008)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rim (2013)



Nice man. You can see the dynamic bass peaks from Cloverfield as opposed to PR. Of course im relativly new to these graphs so I could be wrong. Also PR drops off like a rock after bout 22hz. I need to get Cloverfield on BD as ive yet to watch it since I got my second VTF 2MK4.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bao01*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100_100#post_23842705
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a graph of "The Town" BD - Charlestown bank robbers with Ben Affleck - where the Boston police throw a stun grenade into basement of Red Sox stadium?
> 
> It seems like it was very low (20 Hz) and powerful.
> 
> 
> thanks


 

The Town (2010)

 



 

 

 

Grenade scene (1:41:25)


----------



## Slingblayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11160#post_23841468
> 
> 
> Look what showed up in the mail today! Good new dual Submersive testers! Gotta get my room figured out first though.



That grenade scene in WWZ is "The Bomb" literally, and figuratively lol. I blasted that scene last night for a friend of mine, I think my pant legs were moving.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11160_60#post_23842166
> 
> 
> Just for reference can someone run a side by side graph of Cloverfield vs Pacific Rim? I would like to see the difference in extension and level, pretty please?



MK, you've convinced me to finally give this stuff a shot. Here's Cloverfield and Pacific Rim both HD Audio examined untouched and the exact same way, back to back:


 

 

 


It looks to me like Cloverfield has the edge in overall level and extension.


----------



## bao01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11190#post_23843614
> 
> The Town (2010)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grenade scene (1:41:25)



thanks !!


So it seems to me, looking at the graphs, to be pretty good extension down to 20 Hz.

Or is it just "average" - nothing special?


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bao01*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11200_100#post_23843730
> 
> 
> 
> thanks !!
> 
> 
> So it seems to me, looking at the graphs, to be pretty good extension down to 20 Hz.
> 
> Or is it just "average" - nothing special?


 

It does go down to 20hz but the average is low so its only a scene or two. Which is probably the grenade scene, nothing special...


----------



## spidey.joe80

Dont be fooled by the Pacific Rim PvA graph. It wants you to believe this movie has good extension to 20hz this is not the case. This movie barely goes below 30hz.


Waterfalls tell the true story


PR robot monster fight
 

PR nuke
 


Cloverfield
 

 


If someone can find the loud 20hz in Pacific Rim plz post a waterfall and timestamp I looked but i could not find it.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11190#post_23843614
> 
> The Town (2010)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grenade scene (1:41:25)


Thanks! That looks very nice. I think I may need to re-visit that film.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11200_100#post_23843706
> 
> 
> MK, you've convinced me to finally give this stuff a shot. Here's Cloverfield and Pacific Rim both HD Audio examined untouched and the exact same way, back to back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to me like Cloverfield has the edge in overall level and extension.



Yes this is what one can compare. PR will not feel like Cloverfield did in both extension and level. This lets people know what to expect as we all know Cloverfield.


----------



## bao01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11190#post_23843757
> 
> 
> It does go down to 20hz but the average is low so its only a scene or two. Which is probably the grenade scene, nothing special...



ok - very helpful - thanks again


----------



## Dave_6

I've got OHF on the way and should be here Friday. I'm quite anxious to try it out.


----------



## Reddig

I just ordered Cloverfield from Amazon. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## BornSlippyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11190#post_23844055
> 
> 
> I just ordered Cloverfield from Amazon. Can't wait to get it.



It is definitely worth the buy for the bass and the movie.




Talk about a difference in graphs between Cloverfield and Pacific Rim!


----------



## SaviorMachine

1) Ah, Cloverfield. Thing is, you can keep going back to it.


2) Am I the only one who finds the line graph type much harder to interpret than the waterfall type?


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11200_100#post_23844118
> 
> 
> 2) Am I the only one who finds the line graph type much harder to interpret than the waterfall type?


 

Line graphs are of the entire movie so its a bit tough to figure how many scenes have good bass. You could use the average to figure how much lfe a movie has by comparing it with other known movies. It just takes too much time to do a waterfall graph. Doing a line graph will probably take me about 15mins to do while a waterfall graph with photos, about 1hr...


----------



## nfraso

Speaking of difference in graphs. How about these two similar films. One a ULF monster, the other...


----------



## SaviorMachine

Oh, wow. Well of course, I'm grateful for the work you do, for free no less! I really just wondered if there's some super obvious thing I'm missing, trying to make sense of it. Keep on keepin' on


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11190#post_23844174
> 
> 
> Speaking of difference in graphs. How about these two similar films. One a ULF monster, the other...



See now that's a contrast right there


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Now that is a drastic difference, wow!


I have seen OHF once but I think I need to revisit it!


----------



## soundmusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11190#post_23843513
> 
> Cloverfield (2008)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rim (2013)


Man, Cloverfield had got to be the worst movie I have ever seen! I almost threw up at the end because of all the stupid jerky motion it has. And worst yet, the story was so incredibly dumb. In fact, I completely forgot what that movie was about. I wouldn't care if the movie has extremely low bass. If the story is terrible, then it's just not worth watching or listening to.


And to compare Cloverfield to Pacific Rim is like comparing crap to quality. Absolutely no comparison at all!


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BornSlippyZ*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11190#post_23844209
> 
> 
> Now that is a drastic difference, wow!
> 
> 
> I have seen OHF once but I think I need to revisit it!



Right!!! Gigantic difference. I have got to see OHF. I may just blind buy I love Morgan F.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundmusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11190#post_23844369
> 
> 
> Man, Cloverfield had got to be the worst movie I have ever seen! I almost threw up at the end because of all the stupid jerky motion it has. And worst yet, the story was so incredibly dumb. In fact, I completely forgot what that movie was about. I wouldn't care if the movie has extremely low bass. If the story is terrible, then it's just not worth watching or listening to.
> 
> 
> And to compare Cloverfield to Pacific Rim is like comparing crap to quality. Absolutely no comparison at all!



Thats a pretty subjective opinion but they are like B-Holes lol: we all have them.


----------



## soundmusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11190#post_23844388
> 
> 
> Thats a pretty subjective opinion but they are like B-Holes lol: we all have them.


yep it's 100% my opinion of course.


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11190#post_23844174
> 
> 
> Speaking of difference in graphs. How about these two similar films. One a ULF monster, the other...



Thanks.. Was waiting on a graph of White House Down.. It was missing so much with lots of opportunity. Every time something big happened I was thinking to myself "here it is this will be the big one" then it was a complete let down.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundmusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11190#post_23844369
> 
> 
> Man, Cloverfield had got to be the worst movie I have ever seen! I almost threw up at the end because of all the stupid jerky motion it has. And worst yet, the story was so incredibly dumb. In fact, I completely forgot what that movie was about. I wouldn't care if the movie has extremely low bass. If the story is terrible, then it's just not worth watching or listening to.
> 
> 
> And to compare Cloverfield to Pacific Rim is like comparing crap to quality. Absolutely no comparison at all!




Both are "experience" movies IMO and story definitely takes a back seat to the A/V spectacle. I would not watch either one more than once if all I had was a small flat panel and the tv speakers to go along with it. Put both movies on a nice HT setup though and it's a different ballgame.







Both are kick ass HT experiences. I have watched Cloverfield countless times in my HT as it is one of my favorite experiences down there not only for bass, but just as a whole (although the low end is certainly the highlight). I know PR will get great repeat value in my HT as well, plus it sounds like the 3d is great from various reports which is just one more reason to take it for a drive.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11190#post_23844388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundmusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11190#post_23844369
> 
> 
> Man, Cloverfield had got to be the worst movie I have ever seen! I almost threw up at the end because of all the stupid jerky motion it has. And worst yet, the story was so incredibly dumb. In fact, I completely forgot what that movie was about. I wouldn't care if the movie has extremely low bass. If the story is terrible, then it's just not worth watching or listening to.
> 
> 
> And to compare Cloverfield to Pacific Rim is like comparing crap to quality. Absolutely no comparison at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a pretty subjective opinion but they are like B-Holes lol: we all have them.
Click to expand...

*soundmusic is just trolling*. Here are some of his other posts:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundmusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10890#post_23808773
> 
> 
> Forget WOTW, XMen First Class, Pacific Rim, Star Wars, Oblivion, etc. My Little Pony man! That movie has some awesome subwoofer treat! Check it out! You won't be disappointed!



and



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundmusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11040#post_23832392
> 
> 
> My Little Pony! Blow PR away!



The guy is trolling, obviously. I wouldn't doubt that this is a duplicate trolling account for the person who said that Nanny McPhee was _amazingly_ the best bass movie of all time:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10200#post_23733260
> 
> 
> I hate to tell everyone this but I just found a movie that is better than all the 5 Star movies with BASS.
> 
> 
> We have a new winner with a new world record of 6 Stars for BASS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this movie for my little girl and I was shocked at the low BASS from this movie. I was very surprise that a movie for kids can sound so good!
> 
> 
> Watch this movie at reference volume and you are in for a surprise. Even if you don't have kids, give it a rental.


----------



## lovinthehd

Weird way to get attention I suppose, didn't think of him as a troll but rather as a crackpot.


----------



## wingnut4772

I don't care who you are , that's funny right there.


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23844719
> 
> 
> I don't care who you are , that's funny right there.




FINALLY!


Someone thought my joke was funny. LOL!


At the time I posted that funny movie, people within this thread were arguing about something that was not related to this thread. So I wanted to break the tension by putting up a funny movie Nanny McPhee. However, this movie may not have the best BASS, there are some nice bass in the movie.


About the user *soundmusic*, I have no idea who it is and I think he/she is trying to be funny like me. I thought it was pretty silly myself when I saw *My Little Pony* with massive BASS. I was laughing so hard that my stomach was hurting.


Not everything you see is Trolling. Relax, some people on here are just having a good time.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23844789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23844719
> 
> 
> I don't care who you are , that's funny right there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY!
> 
> 
> Someone thought my joke was funny. LOL!
> 
> 
> At the time I posted that funny movie, people within this thread were arguing about something that was not related to this thread. So I wanted to break the tension by putting up a funny movie Nanny McPhee. However, this movie may not have the best BASS, there are some nice bass in the movie.
> 
> 
> About the user *soundmusic*, I have no idea who it is and I think he/she is trying to be funny like me. I thought it was pretty silly myself when I saw *My Little Pony* with massive BASS. I was laughing so hard that my stomach was hurting.
> 
> 
> Not everything you see is Trolling. Relax, some people on here are just having a good time.
Click to expand...


Fair enough.







You had a good time at my expense.







And, apparently some others, too. I think a few people actually bought/rented that movie because of your post. I almost did, just to measure it.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23844668
> 
> *soundmusic is just trolling*. Here are some of his other posts:
> 
> and
> 
> The guy is trolling, obviously. I wouldn't doubt that this is a duplicate trolling account for the person who said that Nanny McPhee was _amazingly_ the best bass movie of all time:



Thanks nube. LOL from the looks of it I think your right.


----------



## spidey.joe80

had me going, I researched and graphed Nanny Mcphee found nothing, I was also looking for a My Little Pony movie, couldnt find one luckily.

I am on the more gullible side though


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23845023
> 
> 
> had me going, I researched and graphed Nanny Mcphee found nothing, I was also looking for a My Little Pony movie, couldnt find one luckily.
> 
> I am on the more gullible side though



LOL nice man. I actually have seen Nanny Mcphee before but it was just on a flat panel with no external speakers about 5 years ago.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11200_40#post_23844810
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had a good time at my expense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, apparently some others, too. *I think a few people actually bought/rented that movie because of your post. I almost did, just to measure it*.



You guys are killing me! lol


----------



## audiofan1

Ok down to bass business, I just finished PR and initially started off listening to the DTS MA 5.1 track and yes the bass and sound as a whole lacked distinction and was just loud to the point of almost being unenjoyably as this made it difficult to find a good playback level. Thanks to Nube for posting on this, now here's what I found interesting I decided to switch to the DTS MA 7.1 soundtrack even though I run 5.1, well the result was greater separation and panning of effects and a perceived lower playback level which allowed playback at Master volume reference level in addition to this I was able to hear greater extension from the sub and was able to run a little hotter which gave visceral impact a more weight and greater tactile sensation. This was more akin to the Atmos I heard and allowed me to smile.


Are the graphs on PR only the DTS MA 5.1 or the 7.1 ?They are indeed different mixes with the later preserving more fidelity and dynamic range and is worthy of 3.5 to 4 stars


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23845187
> 
> 
> Ok down to bass business, I just finished PR and initially started off listening to the DTS MA 5.1 track and yes the bass and sound as a whole lacked distinction and was just loud to the point of almost being unenjoyably as this made it difficult to find a good playback level. Thanks to Nube for posting on this, now here's what I found interesting I decided to switch to the DTS MA 7.1 soundtrack even though I run 5.1, well the result was greater separation and panning of effects and a perceived lower playback level which allowed playback at Master volume reference level in addition to this I was able to hear greater extension from the sub and was able to run a little hotter which gave visceral impact a more weight and greater tactile sensation. This was more akin to the Atmos I heard and allowed me to smile.
> 
> 
> Are the graphs on PR only the DTS MA 5.1 or the 7.1 ?They are indeed different mixes with the later preserving more fidelity and dynamic range and is worthy of 3.5 to 4 stars



audiofan1,


The 5.1 and 7.1 lossless mixes on the PR disc are identical, with a VERY minor difference (7.1 track has 1dB more in peak levels, 0.1dB in RMS levels) that is 100% attributable to the different number of channels. This was quantitatively verified by maxmercy in his PR measurements post at Data-Bass.com , and by me as well. We both measured the Blu-ray disc, but got ours from different places.


I know my PR graphs in this thread have been for the 7.1 DTS-MA HD track, but I also did the 5.1 DTS-MA HD track. For your comparison,


here's the Pacific Rim 7.1 DTS-MA HD peak vs. average graph:

 


and here's the Pacific Rim 5.1 DTS-MA HD peak vs. average graph:

 


Any perceived differences in your viewing experience are almost definitely related to your processor's matrixing of the content from 5.1 to 7.1 when you played the 5.1 track. There really can't be any other reason for it. But, it's not like this is a big deal - it's likely everyone will see minor differences based on their processor when matrixing the content from 5.1 to 7.1


----------



## Reddig

I went back and forth between the 5.1 and 7.1 and to my ears I could not tell a difference other than ambience and effects from the back surrounds on the 7.1


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23845023
> 
> 
> had me going, I researched and graphed Nanny Mcphee found nothing, I was also looking for a My Little Pony movie, couldnt find one luckily.
> 
> I am on the more gullible side though



Seriously!


You were going to graph My Little Pony?


Man, I am about to die laughing so hard again. LOL!



Today I got a chance to watched OHF and I thought the BASS was very powerful. And I enjoy the movie as well. Had my couch trembling and shaking.


I am looking forward to watch PR this weekend. I hear this movie will hit about 20Hz, which is good enough for me since my subs can only dig down to 20Hz anyway.


----------



## audiofan1

Stop with the my little pony graphs , I can't stop laughing


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23845234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23845187
> 
> 
> Ok down to bass business, I just finished PR and initially started off listening to the DTS MA 5.1 track and yes the bass and sound as a whole lacked distinction and was just loud to the point of almost being unenjoyably as this made it difficult to find a good playback level. Thanks to Nube for posting on this, now here's what I found interesting I decided to switch to the DTS MA 7.1 soundtrack even though I run 5.1, well the result was greater separation and panning of effects and a perceived lower playback level which allowed playback at Master volume reference level in addition to this I was able to hear greater extension from the sub and was able to run a little hotter which gave visceral impact a more weight and greater tactile sensation. This was more akin to the Atmos I heard and allowed me to smile.
> 
> 
> Are the graphs on PR only the DTS MA 5.1 or the 7.1 ?They are indeed different mixes with the later preserving more fidelity and dynamic range and is worthy of 3.5 to 4 stars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audiofan1,
> 
> 
> The 5.1 and 7.1 lossless mixes on the PR disc are identical, with a VERY minor difference (7.1 track has 1dB more in peak levels, 0.1dB in RMS levels) that is 100% attributable to the different number of channels. This was quantitatively verified by maxmercy in his PR measurements post at Data-Bass.com , and by me as well. We both measured the Blu-ray disc, but got ours from different places.
> 
> 
> I know my PR graphs in this thread have been for the 7.1 DTS-MA HD track, but I also did the 5.1 DTS-MA HD track. For your comparison,
> 
> 
> here's the Pacific Rim 7.1 DTS-MA HD peak vs. average graph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the Pacific Rim 5.1 DTS-MA HD peak vs. average graph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any perceived differences in your viewing experience are almost definitely related to your processor's matrixing of the content from 5.1 to 7.1 when you played the 5.1 track. There really can't be any other reason for it. But, it's not like this is a big deal - it's likely everyone will see minor differences based on their processor when matrixing the content from 5.1 to 7.1
Click to expand...


Curious, can your software overlay one graph onto the other?


----------



## stgdz

how about the DVD version of PR, what sort of LFE does it have?



some blu's are cut at 20hz.


----------



## JChin

The list of movies in post #1, some are DTS and some are Blu-ray. So does that mean all other movies are regular DVD disc?


----------



## raistline

They are all Blu-Ray versions unless they mention only DTS or state DVD


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23845187
> 
> 
> They are indeed different mixes with the later preserving more fidelity and dynamic range and is worthy of 3.5 to 4 stars



So Audiofan, now that we know your above speculation is not accurate and the mixes actually are identical, have you figured out what was making the 5.1 mix seem inferior in your setup? As Nube said, whatever post processing you were using is the most likely answer. I am now curious what post processing you used on the 5.1?


----------



## JapanDave

Just watched WWZ and ......

World War Z = Lame.


----------



## steve nn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23846188
> 
> 
> Just watched WWZ and ......
> 
> World War Z = Lame.

















I hate when that happens.. You’ve heard of a few good men, well how about a few good scenes?


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220_60#post_23845522
> 
> 
> Curious, can your software overlay one graph onto the other?



Here's nube's measurements compared:

 


He's right, no appreciable difference.


----------



## KevinH

I spun the 2d blu of Pacific Rim last night and thought it had plenty of good bass....not as hard or low as Cloverfield but good. I didn't get the time stamp, but the one moment that made me raise my eyebrows was the drift memory sequence with Mako, after she ducked behind the dumpster in the alley......it wasn't that low but it was the loudest bass hit of the movie in my system. Anybody else recall that moment?


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23844789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23844719
> 
> 
> I don't care who you are , that's funny right there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY!
> 
> 
> Someone thought my joke was funny. LOL!
> 
> 
> At the time I posted that funny movie, people within this thread were arguing about something that was not related to this thread. So I wanted to break the tension by putting up a funny movie Nanny McPhee. However, this movie may not have the best BASS, there are some nice bass in the movie.
> 
> 
> About the user *soundmusic*, I have no idea who it is and I think he/she is trying to be funny like me. I thought it was pretty silly myself when I saw *My Little Pony* with massive BASS. I was laughing so hard that my stomach was hurting.
> 
> 
> Not everything you see is Trolling. Relax, some people on here are just having a good time.
Click to expand...


lol

I thought it was great. I disagreed but didn't want to start an argument though. I think Nanny Mcphee and the big bang had better bass


----------



## nfraso

Continuing the trend of filtered ULF, Man of Steel:


----------



## Vader424242

Hi all,


Although I have been an LFE aficionado for several years, I still cannot claim to understand enough to be even remotely dangerous. Am I correct in that most decent subs have a subsonic filter to protect the woofer from damaging frequencies too low for them to handle (I used to think that if a frequency was too low, the sub would simply ignore it)? Most of the people I know have HTiB-quality audio. Is it possible that the sound mixers are applying the HPF to many films to avoid damage to HTiB subs (not exactly what I would call ”decent,” so it may not have the subsonic filter?) I just started following this thread, and have not read through everything, so please be kind…


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23846041
> 
> 
> They are all Blu-Ray versions unless they mention only DTS or state DVD



Hi raistline, ah didn't scroll down to see individual listing, thanks.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23846770
> 
> 
> Continuing the trend of filtered ULF, Man of Steel:



Yep, that's about what I heard. Most disappointing bass of the year. Not WORST (that would be The Hobbit) but most disappointing because so many of us had high hopes.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23844668
> 
> *soundmusic is just trolling*. Here are some of his other posts:
> 
> and
> 
> The guy is trolling, obviously. I wouldn't doubt that this is a duplicate trolling account for the person who said that Nanny McPhee was _amazingly_ the best bass movie of all time:


If anyone is an avid listener to Howard Stern they will know that there are people out there and they are fanboys of my Little Pony. They are called Bronies and again they are fans of my little Pony, grown men playing with my little ponies and watching the movies and shows, even dressing up. There are conventions comparable to Comic Con and all kind of other stuff. I really don't question anything people do anymore, I don't use the word "unbelievable" anymore because really, does anything surprise you anymore?


here is a link about the Bronies.
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2011/06/bronies-my-little-ponys/


----------



## mo949

You are right vader. Most subs have filters in them already to protect them. Also, most home audio equipment have features designed to compress the dynamic range to keep the volume down. No need to mix those features in.


----------



## soundmusic

Code:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23844654
> 
> 
> Both are "experience" movies IMO and story definitely takes a back seat to the A/V spectacle. I would not watch either one more than once if all I had was a small flat panel and the tv speakers to go along with it. Put both movies on a nice HT setup though and it's a different ballgame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are kick ass HT experiences. I have watched Cloverfield countless times in my HT as it is one of my favorite experiences down there not only for bass, but just as a whole (although the low end is certainly the highlight). I know PR will get great repeat value in my HT as well, plus it sounds like the 3d is great from various reports which is just one more reason to take it for a drive.



Agree with you about the home theater experience. I just put together a very nice HT setup and I watched PacRim 3D last night and it was just killer!


The following rant is purely my opinion so here goes...


As for Cloverfield, I don't have that movie nor will I ever want to play that garbage on my HT system! I would rather play My Little Pony a 1000 times before even considering playing that crap. I really don't like JJ Abrams. I think he is one of the most talentless director there is. When he first promoted Cloverfield, I thought it was going to be a really great alien/sci-fi movie. My expectation was very high. But when I finally watched it, it was a disappointment at a gargantuan scale! It was a complete waste of money and time! The story was so lame. I don't even know what I was watching! All I can see is just fast moving images throughout the whole movie. I wanted to barf in the middle of the film. If the movie came with warnings like bring a barf bag, you'll need it not just for the fast motion but for the movie itself, then that's fair. But I was caught blindsided by how horrible it was. Hence my hatred towards the movie and the director.


Furthermore, this JJ (Joke Joke) Abrams guy completely changed the entire Star Trek universe to his own liking. Let me see what he changed. Well, Vulcan is destroyed, Spock has feelings and emotions, he cries in Into Darkness, Uhura is in love with Spock, Kirk is a rogue captain violating the Prime Directive left and right, etc, etc. he basically changed the entire timeline for future Star Trek. In another word, he singlehandedly rewrote Star Trek! I'm sure Gene Roddenbury is probably turning over his grave many times! And now he's directing Star Wars? I wonder what he's going to change there? Maybe Darth Vader is the Emperor's son? Luke Skywalker really isn't Darth's son after all so now he fights over Han Solo for Lea. The Stormtroopers are probably the good guys! Who knows! I just can't wait to see what he changes. Either way, I'm bringing a barf bag just in case.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23844668
> 
> *soundmusic is just trolling*. Here are some of his other posts:
> 
> and
> 
> The guy is trolling, obviously. I wouldn't doubt that this is a duplicate trolling account for the person who said that Nanny McPhee was _amazingly_ the best bass movie of all time:


Relax nube I'm not a troll. I'm just trying to inject a little silliness into what is obviously a very tense discussion about ULF, lowest bass, waterfall graphs, etc etc. I am no audiophile for sure. I don't even know what ULF, LFE mean. All I know is I have great speakers, screen and only the best movies gets played in my HT system i.e. no Cloverfield!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23844789
> 
> 
> FINALLY!
> 
> 
> Someone thought my joke was funny. LOL!
> 
> 
> At the time I posted that funny movie, people within this thread were arguing about something that was not related to this thread. So I wanted to break the tension by putting up a funny movie Nanny McPhee. However, this movie may not have the best BASS, there are some nice bass in the movie.
> 
> 
> About the user *soundmusic*, I have no idea who it is and I think he/she is trying to be funny like me. I thought it was pretty silly myself when I saw *My Little Pony* with massive BASS. I was laughing so hard that my stomach was hurting.
> 
> 
> Not everything you see is Trolling. Relax, some people on here are just having a good time.


Roger that mantaraydesign!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11240_40#post_23846046
> 
> 
> So Audiofan, now that we know your above speculation is not accurate and the mixes actually are identical, have you figured out what was making the 5.1 mix seem inferior in your setup? As Nube said, whatever post processing you were using is the most likely answer. I am now curious what post processing you used on the 5.1?



I plan on a second viewing this weekend to see as it was half way through when I switched tracks. As for processors I use a Marantz 8801 to which I bitstream from an Oppo 105 with Audyssey engaged and no Dynamic EQ. Nube may be right on the way the 8801 matrixed the 7.1 soundtrack. I would consider my setup very discerning of the smallest differences which is something that can be love or hate at times, the main difference here was a more spacious bubble vs. the tightly confined sound of the 5.1 mix which seemed to leave very little room for variation within the soundfield itself , now there is nothing wrong with that and it still sounded good but I did notice when increasing the bass level which was there, the overall loudness drowned out any pitch definition which I found switching to the DTS MA7.1 track restored and sub gained significant punch and more jolts through the concrete, this could merely be a difference of the timing or delay due to the matrixing and that extra 1 db! who knows! but it did give me what I consider 3.5 to 4 star bass


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23846770
> 
> 
> Continuing the trend of filtered ULF, Man of Steel:



Damn so depressing!


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11250#post_23846862
> 
> 
> Yep, that's about what I heard. Most disappointing bass of the year. Not WORST (that would be The Hobbit) but most disappointing because so many of us had high hopes.



The Hobbit has been one of my biggest audio disappointments to date. Especially considering how good the LOTR trilogy sounds. Weird how HT mag scored it perfect IIRC as well as some others.


----------



## Toe

What I was curious about was what type of post processing you used for the 5.1 track to take it to 7.1? The mixes are the same so whatever differences you are hearing is most likely due to whatever processing you are using to take the 5.1 to 7.1. If you listen to both tracks as they are, the only difference you should be hearing should be with whatever taking the track from 2 surrounds to 4 surrounds does for the surround info. In my setup for example this is very little since I sit right in the sweet spot where all my speakers are calibrated to which gives good stereo type effects for just 5.1 creating the illusion of pans and sounds coming from behind the listener where there are no speakers. The difference between this and actually using all 4 of my surrounds is not much because of this.


I am still curious though what post processing you are using to matrix the 5.1 to 7.1? I use PLIIx.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11240_40#post_23847510
> 
> 
> What I was curious about was what type of post processing you used for the 5.1 track to take it to 7.1? The mixes are the same so whatever differences you are hearing is most likely due to whatever processing you are using to take the 5.1 to 7.1. If you listen to both tracks as they are, the only difference you should be hearing should be with whatever taking the track from 2 surrounds to 4 surrounds does for the surround info. In my setup for example this is very little since I sit right in the sweet spot where all my speakers are calibrated to which gives good stereo type effects for just 5.1 creating the illusion of pans and sounds coming from behind the listener where there are no speakers. The difference between this and actually using all 4 of my surrounds is not much because of this.
> 
> 
> I am still curious though what post processing you are using to matrix the 5.1 to 7.1? I use PLIIx.



The selection was done in the 105 , the 8801 will still read out DTS MA with the number of channels displayed regardless of its a 7.1 or 5.1 or 6.1 unless another processing mode is selected such as Dpl II, multi ch stereo, DTS neo etc... But in this case it just matrix the rears of a 7.1 sound track into two without any further processing I'm aware of! I will confirm this later to be sure.


----------



## Toe

Sorry, I misunderstood what you were doing. So you have a 5.1 setup and you are taking the 7.1 track and downmixing to 5.1? I think the same point still stands that the differences you are hearing are not due to a difference in the tracks since they have been verified to be the same mix, but rather due to whatever the downmix from 7.1 to 5.1 is doing.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23846431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220_60#post_23845522
> 
> 
> Curious, can your software overlay one graph onto the other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's nube's measurements compared:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's right, no appreciable difference.
Click to expand...


Thanks, looked to be a bigger difference than looking at it this way, altho since we're looking at a whole movie in a snapshot, arent' some of these differences significant?


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220_60#post_23847597
> 
> 
> Thanks, looked to be a bigger difference than looking at it this way, altho since we're looking at a whole movie in a snapshot, arent' some of these differences significant?



Hard to say, we'd have to do waterfalls of individual scenes. Doesn't seem worth it at this point considering both versions are equally poor ULF-wise.


Remember, it would only take one moment in one scene of something considerably different (say a single 15Hz hit at -25dB) to have that peak line shoot up in one version vs the other, and as you can see, it didn't.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11240_40#post_23847588
> 
> 
> Sorry, I misunderstood what you were doing. So you have a 5.1 setup and you are taking the 7.1 track and downmixing to 5.1? I think the same point still stands that the differences you are hearing are not due to a difference in the tracks since they have been verified to be the same mix, but rather due to whatever the downmix from 7.1 to 5.1 is doing.



Kinda what I'm thinking as well !


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1494356/pacific-rim-3d-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review/120#post_23847427
> 
> 
> The Ralphs review is dead on plus the vast array of comments on this one, but I did find the DTS MA 7.1 mix to sound better to my ears ( even having a 5.1 playback setup) which was more spacious sounding vs. the tighter bubble of the 5.1 mix, add top notch visuals and a soundtrack that lends itself well to the on screen content which was big and there you have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ralph



So you agree with Ralph that its a 5/5 on the bass, but then you say the bass is 3.5-4 / 5? You don't have to please people if its a 5/5 you can say so here too - you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11250#post_23847597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23846431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220_60#post_23845522
> 
> 
> Curious, can your software overlay one graph onto the other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's nube's measurements compared:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's right, no appreciable difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, looked to be a bigger difference than looking at it this way, altho since we're looking at a whole movie in a snapshot, arent' some of these differences significant?
Click to expand...

What differences? The green line and the orange line trace each other so closely that the majority of the Peak line (the top line) has turned yellow. The differences that occur rarely (where you can actually see a separate orange and green line when the graph is expanded) are so small, they're only fractions of a db. That's the peak line, so we're talking about the highest levels at any time in the movie.



Max


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11240_40#post_23848012
> 
> 
> So you agree with Ralph that its a 5/5 on the bass, but then you say the bass is 3.5-4 / 5? You don't have to please people if its a 5/5 you can say so here too - you are entitled to your opinion.



I tried to distinguished this already when this came up with STID, the criteria is different but I will try again to clarify. On the review thread its as a whole to which sound tracks are gauged and do believe my comments refereed to how the bass lended itself to the movie as a whole to which I agreed with Ralph, now as for singling out its bass in this particular thread , its well known its filtered but I did like the content that it did have and would err closer to the 3.5 rating to which *my subjective listening experience warranted*. if you wish to imply something else then you're mistaken by a long shot










two separate threads, keep that in mind when reading post in various threads, as I may post in the video thread as well


----------



## mo949

Nothing implied. I just wasn't aware of your multiple standards since you didn't mention it. You should stick up for your own opinion is my only message.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11240_40#post_23848081
> 
> 
> Nothing implied. I just wasn't aware of your multiple standards since you didn't mention it. You should stick up for your own opinion is my only message.










Some say I'm too opinionated







you should read the reviews that I didn't agree with Ralphs ratings when they were over or under but when I agree, I agree and don't back track . I do appreciate where you're coming from on this but I my standards between to the threads are different, as this one is in regards to *bass only .*


----------



## Brad Sutliff

How is the bass in iron man 3and this is the end? Going to check them out tonight


----------



## mo949

I just watched iron man 3 and it was suprisingly light on bass. I tried to run the sub hotter by 3db, but it wasn't the volume of it imo but the credibility of the impacts that just didn't line up like I remember in the first iron man.


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundmusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11190#post_23844369
> 
> 
> Man, Cloverfield had got to be the worst movie I have ever seen! I almost threw up at the end because of all the stupid jerky motion it has. And worst yet, the story was so incredibly dumb. In fact, I completely forgot what that movie was about. I wouldn't care if the movie has extremely low bass. If the story is terrible, then it's just not worth watching or listening to.
> 
> 
> And to compare Cloverfield to Pacific Rim is like comparing crap to quality. Absolutely no comparison at all!



I agree wholeheartedly about Cloverfield being a terrible movie. The same goes for Battle LA which I would never buy. I bought Cloverfield for $8.00, and it was $8 wasted. Bad movie with even worse herky-jerky camera work. Great bass, but so what?


At first, Pacific Rim was a disappointment for me. After a second and third viewing, I give PR credit for being a clean wholesome movie with some cool giant robots. Does it have awesome bass? No. But the movie can be watched a few more times, where movies like Cloverfield and Battle LA would never get pulled out of its cases except for the few bass demo scenes.


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11250#post_23848247
> 
> 
> I agree wholeheartedly about Cloverfield being a terrible movie. The same goes for Battle LA which I would never buy. I bought Cloverfield for $8.00, and it was $8 wasted. Bad movie with even worse herky-jerky camera work. Great bass, but so what?
> 
> 
> At first, Pacific Rim was a disappointment for me. After a second and third viewing, I give PR credit for being a clean wholesome movie with some cool giant robots. Does it have awesome bass? No. But the movie can be watched a few more times, where movies like Cloverfield and Battle LA would never get pulled out of its cases except for the few bass demo scenes.



This is precisely the point I bought up a little while ago in this very thread I believe. It doesn't matter if the movie has ulf in it. If it's bad, it needs to be left alone. Content needs to be paid attention to. We should not be rewarding those who make terrible movies just because they took some of the money they could have spent making a viewable movie on bass. There are too many others out there struggling to make good movies that deserve that money much more.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220_60#post_23848292
> 
> 
> This is precisely the point I bought up a little while ago in this very thread I believe. It doesn't matter if the movie has ulf in it. If it's bad, it needs to be left alone. Content needs to be paid attention to. We should not be rewarding those who make terrible movies just because they took some of the money they could have spent making a viewable movie on bass. There are too many others out there struggling to make good movies that deserve that money much more.



You're in the wrong thread then. Just take a gander at the title.


By your logic, we also shouldn't be "rewarding" those who make good movies just because they didn't bother to give us some quality bass.


It's hilarious that you think they took some of the money that could have been spent on making it a "better" movie and instead "spent" it on bass.


Most of the time, all they would have to do is NOT apply a damn HPF; they could save time and we'd all be happier.


By the way, Cloverfield has a 7.1 rating on IMDb and 77% on Rotten Tomatoes. Your minority opinion means little.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Yup. This thread is called, 'List of bass in movies'.


Not 'List of bass in *good* movies'.


----------



## jarretc

Exactly, the only reason I subscribed to this thread was because it didn't base the movies off of people's opinions that I don't give a flying ($#! about. If I cared what people thought about a movie I'd read one of the reviews on this site or another site.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11250#post_23848132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some say I'm too opinionated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should read the reviews that I didn't agree with Ralphs ratings when they were over or under but when I agree, I agree and don't back track . I do appreciate where you're coming from on this but I my standards between to the threads are different, as this one is in regards to *bass only .*


Is this your post? http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10980#post_23823959


----------



## Vader424242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11250#post_23846903
> 
> 
> You are right vader. Most subs have filters in them already to protect them. Also, most home audio equipment have features designed to compress the dynamic range to keep the volume down. No need to mix those features in.



Thanks, mo949!


Kinda figures that the studios, in their infinite wisdom (insert sarcasm here...), would tailor to the Best Buy/Wally World audio crowd, and leave true audiophiles (and wanna-bees... like me) out in the proverbial cold...


----------



## Freniata

Watching a movie is no different then eating a stake or salad!


****WARNING****

I'm speaking for me "a Basshead" I'm not a "purist"


Every movie I watch has lots of bass...some more than others.

The thing is I'm not a "purist" and that's fine with me, cause it's personal taste, period!

I like (love) lots of bass.


So what do I do?

Very simple...if I want my meat to taste more (To my liking) I will *ADD* more salt or more sauce or more spice...key word here *"ADD"*

If I want my salad to taste more (To my liking) I will *ADD* more salt, pepper, salad dressing...etc.

I think you get my drift!


When I watch a movie I *ADD* more bass...it's so easy to do it's mind bugling.


This (AGAIN...is my opinion only) is how I enjoy my movies (by ADDING more bass if needed!)


Enjoy the movies guys...just add a little here and there...it's so simple










With that said how could one not enjoy PR running the subs hot! I completely loved it. Pure orgasm for me.

For me there's nothing wrong with fixing something to your liking...especially when it's so simple to do


Sincerest regards,

A basshead


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundmusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11250#post_23847047
> 
> 
> As for Cloverfield, I don't have that movie nor will I ever want to play that garbage on my HT system! I would rather play *My Little Pony a 1000 times* before even considering playing that crap. I really don't like JJ Abrams. I think he is one of the most talentless director there is. When he first promoted Cloverfield, I thought it was going to be a really great alien/sci-fi movie. My expectation was very high. But when I finally watched it, it was a disappointment at a gargantuan scale! It was a complete waste of money and time! The story was so lame. I don't even know what I was watching! All I can see is just fast moving images throughout the whole movie. I wanted to barf in the middle of the film. If the movie came with warnings like bring a barf bag, you'll need it not just for the fast motion but for the movie itself, then that's fair. But I was caught blindsided by how horrible it was. Hence my hatred towards the movie and the director.



WOW!


You can watch My Little Pony a *1000 times*!!!


Man, I am about to die laughing again! hahaha


I think we can all agreed that *soundmusic* does not like the director *JJ Abrams*. lol


Just kidding with you soundmusic.


----------



## mantaraydesign

Since Halloween is coming up. What are some spooky movies with some scary BASS you can recommend?


I just watched the movie *Evil Dead (2013)* in blu-ray and the bass was definitely a scary BASS. Perfect for Halloween!!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11250#post_23848962
> 
> 
> Since Halloween is coming up. What are some spooky movies with some scary BASS you can recommend?
> 
> 
> I just watched the movie *Evil Dead (2013)* in blu-ray and the bass was definitely a scary BASS. Perfect for Halloween!!



A few of my favorites that I have watched this year are Monster House, Cabin in the Woods and 30 Days of Night. Wish The Haunting was on blu........might just have to rough it with the DVD version video and that awesome DTS track.


Getting ready to fire up Triangle which is another great one IMO.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11250#post_23848515
> 
> 
> You're in the wrong thread then. Just take a gander at the title.
> 
> 
> By your logic, we also shouldn't be "rewarding" those who make good movies just because they didn't bother to give us some quality bass.
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that you think they took some of the money that could have been spent on making it a "better" movie and instead "spent" it on bass.
> 
> 
> Most of the time, all they would have to do is NOT apply a damn HPF; they could save time and we'd all be happier.
> 
> 
> By the way, Cloverfield has a 7.1 rating on IMDb and 77% on Rotten Tomatoes. Your minority opinion means little.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11250#post_23848539
> 
> 
> Yup. This thread is called, 'List of bass in movies'.
> 
> 
> Not 'List of bass in *good* movies'.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jarretc*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11250#post_23848546
> 
> 
> Exactly, the only reason I subscribed to this thread was because it didn't base the movies off of people's opinions that I don't give a flying ($#! about. If I cared what people thought about a movie I'd read one of the reviews on this site or another site.



+1


Exactly boys. Its all about the bass content on this thread. I think its cool for us to add our two cents about wether or not we like the movie. But refusing to watch a movie thats less than stellar but has incredible audio performance is just not in the spirit of being a bass head and/or audiophil. Also the extreme pleasure we get from enjoying the high performance of our systems and pushing them to the limits. Damn I gotta go watch a movie!


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freniata*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11250#post_23848839
> 
> 
> Watching a movie is no different then eating a stake or salad!
> 
> 
> ****WARNING****
> 
> I'm speaking for me "a Basshead" I'm not a "purist"
> 
> 
> Every movie I watch has lots of bass...some more than others.
> 
> The thing is I'm not a "purist" and that's fine with me, cause it's personal taste, period!
> 
> I like (love) lots of bass.
> 
> 
> So what do I do?
> 
> Very simple...if I want my meat to taste more (To my liking) I will *ADD* more salt or more sauce or more spice...key word here *"ADD"*
> 
> If I want my salad to taste more (To my liking) I will *ADD* more salt, pepper, salad dressing...etc.
> 
> I think you get my drift!
> 
> 
> When I watch a movie I *ADD* more bass...it's so easy to do it's mind bugling.
> 
> 
> This (AGAIN...is my opinion only) is how I enjoy my movies (by ADDING more bass if needed!)
> 
> 
> Enjoy the movies guys...just add a little here and there...it's so simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that said how could one not enjoy PR running the subs hot! I completely loved it. Pure orgasm for me.
> 
> For me there's nothing wrong with fixing something to your liking...especially when it's so simple to do
> 
> 
> Sincerest regards,
> 
> A basshead



That is indeed the beauty of owning your own setup!


----------



## cuzed2

I agree, also if you put enough salt on your "stake", it will almost taste like meat


----------



## mo949

Upping the sub volume is the salt I take it? That doesn't work in movies without the bass content or ones where it's been removed. No matter how much salt I add to the notebook while gaining WAF I will still be left without much bass...


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11250#post_23848962
> 
> 
> Since Halloween is coming up. What are some spooky movies with some scary BASS you can recommend?
> 
> 
> I just watched the movie *Evil Dead (2013)* in blu-ray and the bass was definitely a scary BASS. Perfect for Halloween!!



The Conjuring


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280#post_23848987
> 
> 
> A few of my favorites that I have watched this year are Monster House, Cabin in the Woods and 30 Days of Night. Wish The Haunting was on blu........might just have to rough it with the DVD version video and that awesome DTS track.
> 
> 
> Getting ready to fire up Triangle which is another great one IMO.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280#post_23849148
> 
> 
> The Conjuring




Thanks!


I will have to check these out.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11240_40#post_23848663
> 
> 
> Is this your post? http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10980#post_23823959



Well well well the old one two







Yes I do believe I'm Audiofan1 and yes its my post. I would recommend you talk to someone about your Ralph issues and I recommend Ralph ! But instead you run here and think its ok by all to post about someone else behind there back instead of using the format for the discussion at hand to voice your concerns. So I posted what I did so you may pm the "guys" as you used it in your post when wanting to discuss persons instead of A/V".


So as not to fill the pages here with useless banter! I keep my pm open to all !


Is there anything else unrelated to this you'd like to know?


----------



## soundmusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11250#post_23848247
> 
> 
> I agree wholeheartedly about Cloverfield being a terrible movie. The same goes for Battle LA which I would never buy. I bought Cloverfield for $8.00, and it was $8 wasted. Bad movie with even worse herky-jerky camera work. Great bass, but so what?
> 
> 
> At first, Pacific Rim was a disappointment for me. After a second and third viewing, I give PR credit for being a clean wholesome movie with some cool giant robots. Does it have awesome bass? No. But the movie can be watched a few more times, where movies like Cloverfield and Battle LA would never get pulled out of its cases except for the few bass demo scenes.


I totally agree with you. Battle LA another major disappointment! I saw it on sale today at my local store and the thought of buying it never occurred. In fact, even if these two movies were given to me I still wouldn't want it.


Sorry you lost your $8. Consider it a lesson!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11250#post_23848292
> 
> 
> This is precisely the point I bought up a little while ago in this very thread I believe. It doesn't matter if the movie has ulf in it. If it's bad, it needs to be left alone. Content needs to be paid attention to. We should not be rewarding those who make terrible movies just because they took some of the money they could have spent making a viewable movie on bass. There are too many others out there struggling to make good movies that deserve that money much more.


I know. Just imagine Nanny McPhee have the best ULF, bass down to 3hz, etc. Who cares! I wouldn't be caught dead watching that crap! Content is extremely important. I just finished watching the first Predator with Arny. Man, practically no bass at all throughout but I would watch this awesome movie any day of the week and "twice on Sunday" over Cloverfield and Battle LA any day!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11250#post_23848515
> 
> 
> You're in the wrong thread then. Just take a gander at the title.
> 
> 
> By your logic, we also shouldn't be "rewarding" those who make good movies just because they didn't bother to give us some quality bass.
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that you think they took some of the money that could have been spent on making it a "better" movie and instead "spent" it on bass.
> 
> 
> Most of the time, all they would have to do is NOT apply a damn HPF; they could save time and we'd all be happier.
> 
> 
> By the way, Cloverfield has a 7.1 rating on IMDb and 77% on Rotten Tomatoes. Your minority opinion means little.


Obviously Rotten Tomatoes has a bunch of easy to pease people! Completely unreliable for me. I go by my own guts on what to watch. Most time I'm right. The two times I'm wrong was on Cloverfield and Battle LA.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11250#post_23848539
> 
> 
> Yup. This thread is called, 'List of bass in movies'.
> 
> 
> Not 'List of bass in *good* movies'.


Even so, doesn't say we can't comment on the content of the movies either.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280#post_23849617
> 
> 
> Well well well the old one two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do believe I'm Audiofan1 and yes its my post. I would recommend you talk to someone about your Ralph issues and I recommend Ralph ! But instead you run here and think its ok by all to post about someone else behind there back instead of using the format for the discussion at hand to voice your concerns. So I posted what I did so you may pm the "guys" as you used it in your post when wanting to discuss persons instead of A/V".
> 
> 
> So as not to fill the pages here with useless banter! I keep my pm open to all !
> 
> 
> Is there anything else unrelated to this you'd like to know?


Never had issues with Ralph but for some reason you keep replying to my posts with anger. Challenge the post not the poster. Back on topic...


----------



## soundmusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11250#post_23848926
> 
> 
> WOW!
> 
> 
> You can watch My Little Pony a *1000 times*!!!
> 
> 
> Man, I am about to die laughing again! hahaha
> 
> 
> I think we can all agreed that *soundmusic* does not like the director *JJ Abrams*. lol
> 
> 
> Just kidding with you soundmusic.



Kill me if I watch it just once!










List of great, talented directors:

Peter Jackson

Guillermo del Toro

Andy and Lana Wachoski

George Lucas


Wannabe, talentless director(s)

JJ Abrams (to name a few)


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280_40#post_23849703
> 
> 
> Never had issues with Ralph but for some reason you keep replying to my posts with anger. Challenge the post not the poster. Back on topic...



Not anger at all







, I'm curious as to what I should be challenging ? Is it something I said ? I do my best to explain my post when needed , if its regarding my post on PR in Ralphs thread vs. my comments here regarding its bass, which I only said there, is it lent itself well to the big on screen action, but got specific here in the bass in movies thread and commented on the soundtrack differences as I know that the graphs can help me sort it out. I went on to give the bass my subjective score which I like to do to see how close I can get to the graphs with my ears










As an example I saw Ironman3 weeks ago and didn't even bother posting on it because I didn't agree with Ralphs review but did agree with the filtering but was so disappointed overall I just didn't care to comment at all ( and this doesn't count)


----------



## stretchb0x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280#post_23849617
> 
> 
> Well well well the old one two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do believe I'm Audiofan1 and yes its my post. I would recommend you talk to someone about your Ralph issues and I recommend Ralph ! But instead you run here and think its ok by all to post about someone else behind there back instead of using the format for the discussion at hand to voice your concerns. So I posted what I did so you may pm the "guys" as you used it in your post when wanting to discuss persons instead of A/V".
> 
> 
> So as not to fill the pages here with useless banter! I keep my pm open to all !
> 
> 
> Is there anything else unrelated to this you'd like to know?




Yeah, are you this irritating in person?


----------



## Freniata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280#post_23849093
> 
> 
> I agree, also if you put enough salt on your "stake", it will almost taste like meat



My apology for misspelling "stake"

I meant "Steak"


So sorry...


----------



## cuzed2

Just poking fun.









I am famous myself for spelling gaffs, especially when using a mobile device.


----------



## popalock

Hum. This thread got a bit annoying all of sudden.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280#post_23850486
> 
> 
> Hum. This thread got a bit annoying all of sudden.



Well to get us back on track I got OHF and WWZ in. Tested out the grenade and Washington monument scenes with my new Submersives. Man the grenade scene made the house shake!


----------



## Toe

Triangle was just as fantastic as I remembered last night in the low end department. Even though this one does not quite hit single digits from the looks of it, the extra extension that was there vs PR was very much noticed and as much as I enjoyed the bass in PR (the 3d is excellent IMO by the way as I watched it yesterday!) after watching even something like Triangle you cant help but wonder how much better PR would have been with that extra extension. I still loved the bass track in PR warts and all, but it certainly could have been even better if it extended more.










If anyone in this thread has not taken Triangle for a ride though, it is one fantastic LFE trip IMO and should not be missed in your Halloween lineup.







Actually, the sound otherwise is excellent as well with some great use of the surrounds, well mixed dialog, etc......Just an awesome track.


----------



## nfraso

Couple of not so much going on in the bass department films, though not unexpected. Monsters University and R.I.P.D.


Monsters isn't heavily filtered at least (10Hz peaks almost 20dB over Man of Steel), but you can tell from the average level that not much happens. R.I.P.D. has it's best hit at 50Hz.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280#post_23850630
> 
> 
> Couple of not so much going on in the bass department films, though not unexpected. Monsters University and R.I.P.D.
> 
> 
> Monsters isn't heavily filtered at least (10Hz peaks almost 20dB over Man of Steel), but you can tell from the average level that not much happens. R.I.P.D. has it's best hit at 50Hz.



Fail, after fail, after fail. Monsters University was ok. Couple of scenes/moments, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## wth718

Has anyone checked out The Last Exorcism 2? Pretty decent bass, plus a moment near the end that had everything rattling in my room that could possible rattle. I had to immediately replay it twice more. True





















moment.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280#post_23850696
> 
> 
> Has anyone checked out The Last Exorcism 2? Pretty decent bass, plus a moment near the end that had everything rattling in my room that could possible rattle. I had to immediately replay it twice more. True
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moment.




Can you give a little more detail about that moment in a spoiler? I remember there being some great stuff toward the end, but trying to recall the film now as it has been a while....


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280#post_23850720
> 
> 
> Can you give a little more detail about that moment in a spoiler? I remember there being some great stuff toward the end, but trying to recall the film now as it has been a while....



Yep. It was during the exorcism at the end.
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) After they found out it wasn't going to work and they put the drug in her saline drip bag


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freniata*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11250#post_23848839
> 
> 
> Watching a movie is no different then eating a stake or salad!
> 
> 
> ****WARNING****
> 
> I'm speaking for me "a Basshead" I'm not a "purist"
> 
> 
> Every movie I watch has lots of bass...some more than others.
> 
> The thing is I'm not a "purist" and that's fine with me, cause it's personal taste, period!
> 
> I like (love) lots of bass.
> 
> 
> So what do I do?
> 
> Very simple...if I want my meat to taste more (To my liking) I will *ADD* more salt or more sauce or more spice...key word here *"ADD"*
> 
> If I want my salad to taste more (To my liking) I will *ADD* more salt, pepper, salad dressing...etc.
> 
> I think you get my drift!
> 
> 
> When I watch a movie I *ADD* more bass...it's so easy to do it's mind bugling.
> 
> 
> This (AGAIN...is my opinion only) is how I enjoy my movies (by ADDING more bass if needed!)
> 
> 
> Enjoy the movies guys...just add a little here and there...it's so simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that said how could one not enjoy PR running the subs hot! I completely loved it. Pure orgasm for me.
> 
> For me there's nothing wrong with fixing something to your liking...especially when it's so simple to do
> 
> 
> Sincerest regards,
> 
> A basshead


You eat stakes? Must get allot of splinters! I prefer Steak, I drown it in A1 sauce.


















Anyway, I wanted to get an opinion on Man of Steel from those that have seen the movie. I'm aware that it is a bass flop, but how is the movie in general? I read reviews at Rotten Tomatoes and no so good. The user reviews were higher than the critics. Deciding if I should buy a copy.


The wife and I went and seen Captain Phillips at the movies and it was great! not a bass winner, but defiantly a very good movie.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280#post_23850803
> 
> 
> You eat stakes? Must get allot of splinters! I prefer Steak, I drown it in A1 sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to get an opinion on Man of Steel from those that have seen the movie. I'm aware that it is a bass flop, but how is the movie in general? I read reviews at Rotten Tomatoes and no so good. The user reviews were higher than the critics. Deciding if I should buy a copy.
> 
> 
> The wife and I went and seen Captain Phillips at the movies and it was great! not a bass winner, but defiantly a very good movie.



I was actually not that impressed, to be honest. Director from Dark Knight, all the big-named actors--I was expecting better. It wasn't BAD, but I can't see myself watching it again.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280#post_23850754
> 
> 
> Yep. It was during the exorcism at the end.
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) After they found out it wasn't going to work and they put the drug in her saline drip bag



Gotcha, thanks. I do remember there being a great moment or two in that scene, but could not remember the details.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280#post_23850486
> 
> 
> Hum. This thread got a bit annoying all of sudden.



It's all because you didn't reply to my response to your incredulousness about my girlfriend being interested in sound mixes!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280#post_23850630
> 
> 
> Couple of not so much going on in the bass department films, though not unexpected. Monsters University and R.I.P.D.
> 
> 
> Monsters isn't heavily filtered at least (10Hz peaks almost 20dB over Man of Steel), but you can tell from the average level that not much happens. R.I.P.D. has it's best hit at 50Hz.



This is an example of EXACTLY what I was talking about in a post last week regarding measuring rips instead of only retail discs!


Monster's University isn't actually lossless in that file that you downloaded. If you check out the nfo, you'll see it lists an audio bitrate that is MUCH lower than expected, and doesn't jive with other "releases." Also, when you extract the audio, watch the output log - you'll see that eac3to verifies it repeatedly.


This is why you don't want to measure downloaded stuff. Wait and measure the retail discs!


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280_60#post_23850817
> 
> 
> I was actually not that impressed, to be honest. Director from Dark Knight, all the big-named actors--I was expecting better. It wasn't BAD, but I can't see myself watching it again.



Zack Snyder did not direct The Dark Knight.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280#post_23850943
> 
> 
> Zack Snyder did not direct The Dark Knight.



My mistake. Christopher Nolan was a writer for both but director for only TDK series.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11300_100#post_23850696
> 
> 
> Has anyone checked out The Last Exorcism *2*? Pretty decent bass, plus a moment near the end that had everything rattling in my room that could possible rattle. I had to immediately replay it twice more. True
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moment.



I didn't realize The Last Exorcism wasn't really the last one. No idea the made a second Last Exorcism.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11310#post_23850999
> 
> 
> I didn't realize The Last Exorcism wasn't really the last one. No idea the made a second Last Exorcism.



I was wondering when someone would comment on that. I'm just waiting for "This Is The End 2: I Mean It This Time!"


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11300_100#post_23850942
> 
> 
> It's all because you didn't reply to my response to your incredulousness about my girlfriend being interested in sound mixes!



Haha...MK answered that one for me.


I was too jealous to conjure up a response at the time.


I remember laughing then immediately thinking, "Maybe I should PM him to see if his girlfiend has a sister or a hot friend she went to audio production school with," but I held back in fear of my wife finding out I would say such a thing.


So yeah. Tell your girlfriend I think she's hot. Like +10db hot...on a 0-10db scale!


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freniata*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280#post_23850097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280#post_23849093
> 
> 
> I agree, also if you put enough salt on your "stake", it will almost taste like meat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My apology for misspelling "stake"
> 
> I meant "Steak"
> 
> 
> So sorry...
Click to expand...



I liked "mind bugling" better....it boggled my mind trying to figure it out.


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280#post_23848987
> 
> 
> A few of my favorites that I have watched this year are Monster House, Cabin in the Woods and 30 Days of Night. Wish *The Haunting* was on blu........might just have to rough it with the DVD version video and that awesome DTS track.
> 
> 
> Getting ready to fire up Triangle which is another great one IMO.




Which movie of The Haunting are you talking about? Is this the correct movie because it is in blu-ray now:

 




Also, I watched the movie Triangle and the bass was fantastic!! Especially love the storm part. WOW!!


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280#post_23850696
> 
> 
> Has anyone checked out The Last Exorcism 2? Pretty decent bass, plus a moment near the end that had everything rattling in my room that could possible rattle. I had to immediately replay it twice more. True
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moment.




Do I need to watch the first part to understand the second part? Why does the cover art for the second part look similar to the first part?


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11310#post_23851194
> 
> 
> Which movie of The Haunting are you talking about? Is this the correct movie because it is in blu-ray now:



The Haunting


----------



## Emaych




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10980#post_23823862
> 
> 
> I really want to try Tron but am nervous about all the reports of the massive clipping damaging speakers.


I have seen reference to this phenomenon with some frequency of late. Saw it brought up with SUPER 8 and the latest STAR TREK, I think. What is meant by "clipping" in this context? I am somewhat familiar to the concept in the context of amps being overdriven -- that would take place only on the real-world implementation of reproduction, end-user side of the chain, but these late revferences seem to suggest there is some recorded element that has made its way into/onto the soundtrack itself...?


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11310#post_23851244
> 
> 
> Do I need to watch the first part to understand the second part? Why does the cover art for the second part look similar to the first part?



Blu Ray format. You don't have to have seen the first to understand the second, although it wouldn't hurt. Can't comment on the cover art decisions.


----------



## Mongo171

Clipping is when the amp receives a signal which is not a sine wave, but that looks more like a square wave with the tops and bottoms "clipped" off. Speakers "see" this as distortion. Distortion causes heat. Heat damages speakers. You're on CL looking for new speakers. Vicious cycle.


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11310#post_23851315
> 
> 
> Blu Ray format. You don't have to have seen the first to understand the second, although *it wouldn't hurt*. Can't comment on the cover art decisions.




Yes, it's going to hurt. It's going to hurt my wallet. LOL!



I hope this movie is not going to give me nightmare. If it does, I will come back here and come after you. ha ha ha


----------



## Mrkazador


Despicable Me (2010)

 



 

 

 

Despicable Me 2 (2013)


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11310#post_23851194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I watched the movie Triangle and the bass was fantastic!! Especially love the storm part. WOW!!




Awesome!







That storm scene is great, not quite Kon Tiki great, but still great. I love how the mood type LFE just keeps getting more intense as the ship section keeps going on.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11310#post_23851458
> 
> Despicable Me (2010)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despicable Me 2 (2013)



Thanks for the graphs. Can you overlay them?


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11300_100#post_23851547
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the graphs. Can you overlay them?


 

Despicable me 1 is the blues and Despicable me 2 is green/red.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280_60#post_23850942
> 
> 
> This is an example of EXACTLY what I was talking about in a post last week regarding measuring rips instead of only retail discs!
> 
> 
> Monster's University isn't actually lossless in that file that you downloaded. If you check out the nfo, you'll see it lists an audio bitrate that is MUCH lower than expected, and doesn't jive with other "releases." Also, when you extract the audio, watch the output log - you'll see that eac3to verifies it repeatedly.
> 
> 
> This is why you don't want to measure downloaded stuff. Wait and measure the retail discs!



Really have no idea what you're on about here. What I have is lossless. LAV Splitter, FFDShow and LAV Audio decoders all detected high bit rate lossless TrueHD.


Either you aren't sure what you're looking at, or you didn't really do this. eac3to does NOT report bitrates for HD codecs. They are encoded VBR- here is the wiki: https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Eac3to/FAQ#Q:_Why_eac3to_doesn.27t_show_any_bitrate_info_for_TrueHD.2C_DTS-HD_Master_Audio_and_FLAC_tracks.3F 


The TrueHD track itself stripped out with eac3to is 3.22GB. I'm no expert, but I believe that calulates to an average 4321kbps bitrate and is perfectly normal.


If you have a graph showing that mine was wrong I'll gladly take a look. Until then, assumptions are probably better left un-noted.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11310#post_23851571
> 
> 
> Despicable me 1 is the blues and Despicable me 2 is green/red.



Much appreciated!


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11310#post_23851458
> 
> Despicable Me (2010)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despicable Me 2 (2013)



Thanks a lot for the graphs Mrkazador! Much appreciated.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11310#post_23851466
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That storm scene is great, not quite Kon Tiki great, but still great. I love how the mood type LFE just keeps getting more intense as the ship section keeps going on.



Nice I've never heard of Triangle. I need to rent it and check it out.


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11310#post_23851601
> 
> 
> Really have no idea what you're on about here. What I have is lossless. LAV Splitter, FFDShow and LAV Audio decoders all detected high bit rate lossless TrueHD.
> 
> 
> Either you aren't sure what you're looking at, or you didn't really do this. eac3to does NOT report bitrates for HD codecs. They are encoded VBR- here is the wiki: https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Eac3to/FAQ#Q:_Why_eac3to_doesn.27t_show_any_bitrate_info_for_TrueHD.2C_DTS-HD_Master_Audio_and_FLAC_tracks.3F
> 
> 
> The TrueHD track itself stripped out with eac3to is 3.22GB. I'm no expert, but I believe that calulates to an average 4321kbps bitrate and is perfectly normal.
> 
> 
> If you have a graph showing that mine was wrong I'll gladly take a look. Until then, assumptions are probably better left un-noted.



I think he is referring to the nfo file of the rls. Some show bitrate of 2200 rather than a higher bitrate around 4K. Some converted the TrueHD track to DTSHD for unknown reason. I thought the TrueHD track didn't seem right when I played a scene from the beginning where the giant monster comes stomping across, I thought the TrueHD track was lacking very bad where as I tried the AC3 track and there was a little more "umph" to that scene. I just tried to convert the TrueHD track to AC3 and all I am getting is "Lossless Check Failed." I'm no expert with eac3to but I think there is something skewed with the Monsters University that is out there. Bad rip maybe. It did convert it to a AC3 track but I am unsure what the "lossless check failed" means exactly.


[libav] Lossless check failed - expected 00, calculated 36.

The original audio track has a constant bit depth of 24 bits.

The processed audio track has a constant bit depth of 24 bits.


Don't want to get to off topic sorry.


----------



## nube

Thanks, pretsam. That is what I was referring to, but I addressed it with him via PM, since the file(s) in question aren't exactly legit.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pretsam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280_60#post_23851967
> 
> 
> I think he is referring to the nfo file of the rls. Some show bitrate of 2200 rather than a higher bitrate around 4K. Some converted the TrueHD track to DTSHD for unknown reason. I thought the TrueHD track didn't seem right when I played a scene from the beginning where the giant monster comes stomping across, I thought the TrueHD track was lacking very bad where as I tried the AC3 track and there was a little more "umph" to that scene. I just tried to convert the TrueHD track to AC3 and all I am getting is "Lossless Check Failed." I'm no expert with eac3to but I think there is something skewed with the Monsters University that is out there. Bad rip maybe. It did convert it to a AC3 track but I am unsure what the "lossless check failed" means exactly.
> 
> 
> [libav] Lossless check failed - expected 00, calculated 36.
> 
> The original audio track has a constant bit depth of 24 bits.
> 
> The processed audio track has a constant bit depth of 24 bits.
> 
> 
> Don't want to get to off topic sorry.



Looks like it's an error with conversion to AC3, or even when pulling TrueHD+AC3 out together. I pulled TrueHD alone and received no errors. Brave and Nemo both had issues like this if you check out eac3to's forums. Disney is doing something wacky with TrueHD.


Until for some reason we see a graph proving there is something wrong or different for our purposes, there's no reason to throw out the results. More information and earlier is always better.


----------



## buttkickerDUDE

The Pacific Rim... WOW! 5 stars + movie of month


----------



## wingnut4772

Just got around to watching Hot Fuzz. Should have been called Hot Subs!


----------



## SaviorMachine

Yarp


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11320_20#post_23852231
> 
> 
> Yarp


Lol!


----------



## eNoize

  


For what it's worth, nfraso is right about 'R.I.P.D' being a disappointment in the bass department. Not necessarily HPF bad, but definitely a weak low-end with a very mild punch to the action.


Taken directly from the Blu-ray, these are the best moments of the entire movie


00.07.20 - 00.07.25
 


00.08.25 - 00.08.54 (Police Raid Shootout)
 


00.10.55 - 00.11.35 (sucked to the RIPD office)
 


00.50.50 - 00.51.30
 


01.05.00 - 01.05..35
 


01.08.45 - 01.09.05
 


01.09.37 - 01.09.59 (a great opportunity for an awesome bass sweep totally squandered)


----------



## shpitz

You guys can use this tool to scan a disc and it'll give you a detailed report of all tracks and their bitrates: BDInfo


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11310#post_23852174
> 
> 
> Just got around to watching Hot Fuzz. Should have been called Hot Subs!



Nice, I bought that because of this thread. I also got Olympus has fallen and World War Z. Need some time with the new Submersive pair this weekend


----------



## basshead81

Just watched Pacific Rim...I would say its decent, was not 5 star as some claim. It sounded like a bunch of 40hz bass, not alot of deep stuff and the sound track imo was not that dynamic. It did have alot of bass through out the movie and it was recorded way hot. Definately nothing like Oblivion, WWZ, or OHF. 3.5 star bass.


----------



## Brad Sutliff

Just watached this is the end. I thought the bass was terrific. Really enjoyed it


----------



## soundmusic

Same here. Absolute loved Pacific Rim! I hope there is a part 2!


----------



## Ashi777

Just watched The prestige again. Don't know if I have mentioned on this thread before. But some of the scenes with the tesla machine were really really low.


----------



## audiofan1

Just finished my second viewing of PR using the DTS MA 5.1 mix and came away with a different experience. In my first post on the difference between the 7.1 and 5.1 on my 5.1 setup , I found my processor gave me more spaciousness due to the matrixing (possibly). I did something different this time around as others have reported running there subs hotter than I normally ever would, my max I ran my sub on WOTW was +6 at reference on the Master volume. Well this time I got so much impact , extension and bass variation I'm left a little speechless at the result, I kept increasing the sub level until I got scared and backed of at +11 hot at anywhere from -3 to full tilt at Master volume reference and at this point until I run some true 5 star movies like this will put PR's 3.5 to now maybe 4.5 bass up against the big boys(subjectively of course), as its overall bass balance and quantity relative to the rest of the mix is a slaughter house! and will have you batting your eyes from the impact when something gets hit! PR is indeed redeemed in my eyes as one of the top contenders for sound track of the year, it has its faults but makes up for it in many other ways.


Bone and teeth rattling stuff







but go hot!


----------



## soundmusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23853443
> 
> 
> Just finished my second viewing of PR using the DTS MA 5.1 mix and came away with a different experience. In my first post on the difference between the 7.1 and 5.1 on my 5.1 setup , I found my processor gave me more spaciousness due to the matrixing (possibly). I did something different this time around as others have reported running there subs hotter than I normally ever would, my max I ran my sub on WOTW was +6 at reference on the Master volume. Well this time I got so much impact , extension and bass variation I'm left a little speechless at the result, I kept increasing the sub level until I got scared and backed of at +11 hot at anywhere from -3 to full tilt at Master volume reference and at this point until I run some true 5 star movies like this will put PR's 3.5 to now maybe 4.5 bass up against the big boys(subjectively of course), as its overall bass balance and quantity relative to the rest of the mix is a slaughter house! and will have you batting your eyes from the impact when something gets hit! PR is indeed redeemed in my eyes as one of the top contenders for sound track of the year, it has its faults but makes up for it in many other ways.
> 
> 
> Bone and teeth rattling stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but go hot!


would you mind explaining what you mean when you say running the sub hot?


"my max I ran my sub on WOTW was +6 at reference on the Master volume."?


" kept increasing the sub level until I got scared and backed of at +11 hot at anywhere from -3 to full tilt at Master volume reference"?


Sounds like hot means increasing the sub's gain or volume? Is that right?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundmusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11320_40#post_23853449
> 
> 
> would you mind explaining what you mean when you say running the sub hot?
> 
> 
> "my max I ran my sub on WOTW was +6 at reference on the Master volume."?
> 
> 
> " kept increasing the sub level until I got scared and backed of at +11 hot at anywhere from -3 to full tilt at Master volume reference"?
> 
> *Sounds like hot means increasing the sub's gain or volume? Is that right?[/*quote]
> 
> 
> Correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you use Auydyssey use the receiver or processor to do so, and not the gain on the back of the sub.


----------



## GPBURNS

Little movie fest last night

Conjuring has some really nice LFE scenes

Digs pretty deep with some volume – nice surprise


White House down was really week – crap film as well


Also 2nd viewing of PR – I’m really disappointed in the audio mix

as was expecting/wanting so much more

Just not a quality sound design at all - a lot of undefined flabby bass

no slam ,dynamics – boring


----------



## Freniata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23853443
> 
> 
> Just finished my second viewing of PR using the DTS MA 5.1 mix and came away with a different experience. In my first post on the difference between the 7.1 and 5.1 on my 5.1 setup , I found my processor gave me more spaciousness due to the matrixing (possibly). I did something different this time around as others have reported running there subs hotter than I normally ever would, my max I ran my sub on WOTW was +6 at reference on the Master volume. Well this time I got so much impact , extension and bass variation I'm left a little speechless at the result, I kept increasing the sub level until I got scared and backed of at +11 hot at anywhere from -3 to full tilt at Master volume reference and at this point until I run some true 5 star movies like this will put PR's 3.5 to now maybe 4.5 bass up against the big boys(subjectively of course), as its overall bass balance and quantity relative to the rest of the mix is a slaughter house! and will have you batting your eyes from the impact when something gets hit! PR is indeed redeemed in my eyes as one of the top contenders for sound track of the year, it has its faults but makes up for it in many other ways.
> 
> 
> Bone and teeth rattling stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but go hot!



Audiofan,

I completely understand what your saying and completely agree.

I found PR lacked in bass for what it`s about BUT there`s nothing wrong with adding some LFE to a movie that needs it a little more.


PR definitely needs the subs run hot...and by doing so completely changes the way it feels.


I wouldn't add say +12 with OLF has the bass would overwhelm everything else and it just wouldn't sound right.

I ALWAYS adjust the sub output when watching movies.

It's unfortunate but no 2 movies sound alike or have the same amount of bass output. I adjust accordingly.


At the end of the day it's all about personal preference and I love it hot!


Enjoy.


(Superman MOS) tonight for me and after seeing some graphs on it, I'll definitely run the subs HOT!)


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11310#post_23852886
> 
> 
> Nice, I bought that because of this thread. I also got Olympus has fallen and World War Z. Need some time with the new Submersive pair this weekend



Keep your eye on the drywall and paint between seams


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23853443
> 
> 
> Just finished my second viewing of PR using the DTS MA 5.1 mix and came away with a different experience. In my first post on the difference between the 7.1 and 5.1 on my 5.1 setup , I found my processor gave me more spaciousness due to the matrixing (possibly). I did something different this time around as others have reported running there subs hotter than I normally ever would, my max I ran my sub on WOTW was +6 at reference on the Master volume. Well this time I got so much impact , extension and bass variation I'm left a little speechless at the result, I kept increasing the sub level until I got scared and backed of at +11 hot at anywhere from -3 to full tilt at Master volume reference and at this point until I run some true 5 star movies like this will put PR's 3.5 to now maybe 4.5 bass up against the big boys(subjectively of course), as its overall bass balance and quantity relative to the rest of the mix is a slaughter house! and will have you batting your eyes from the impact when something gets hit! PR is indeed redeemed in my eyes as one of the top contenders for sound track of the year, it has its faults but makes up for it in many other ways.
> 
> 
> Bone and teeth rattling stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but go hot!



I understand running subs hot, as I've done it plenty of times. But I take issue with a couple points. Even running it 30 dbs hot won't change the extension one bit. Secondly, you can't really give it kudos for "bass balance" when you've completely changed the balance by running it very hot.


That said, whatever it takes for you to enjoy it more is fine. But that shouldn't change it from what you initially saw as a 3.5. star movie. If you run all other movies just as hot, it would relegate PR back down to your original rating, would it not?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23853734
> 
> 
> I understand running subs hot, as I've done it plenty of times. But I take issue with a couple points. Even running it 30 dbs hot won't change the extension one bit. Secondly, you can't really give it kudos for "bass balance" when you've completely changed the balance by running it very hot.
> 
> 
> That said, whatever it takes for you to enjoy it more is fine. But that shouldn't change it from what you initially saw as a 3.5. star movie. If you run all other movies just as hot, it would relegate PR back down to your original rating, would it not?



Damn us logical thinkers!! Stealing his mojo!


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23853734
> 
> 
> I understand running subs hot, as I've done it plenty of times. But I take issue with a couple points. Even running it 30 dbs hot won't change the extension one bit. Secondly, you can't really give it kudos for "bass balance" when you've completely changed the balance by running it very hot.
> 
> 
> That said, whatever it takes for you to enjoy it more is fine. But that shouldn't change it from what you initially saw as a 3.5. star movie. If you run all other movies just as hot, it would relegate PR back down to your original rating, would it not?


I was wondering when somebody else on this thread would acknowledge this. Thx.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23853734
> 
> 
> I understand running subs hot, as I've done it plenty of times. But I take issue with a couple points. Even running it 30 dbs hot won't change the extension one bit. Secondly, you can't really give it kudos for "bass balance" when you've completely changed the balance by running it very hot.
> 
> 
> That said, whatever it takes for you to enjoy it more is fine. But that shouldn't change it from what you initially saw as a 3.5. star movie. If you run all other movies just as hot, it would relegate PR back down to your original rating, would it not?



exactly! running the sub hotter does not increase extension. That was my main complaint with this movie, it was missing an octave. Unless one has a sub system that can play reference below 20hz they have no idea what they were missing and probably think PR had good bass.


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23853734
> 
> 
> I understand running subs hot, as I've done it plenty of times. But I take issue with a couple points. Even running it 30 dbs hot won't change the extension one bit. Secondly, you can't really give it kudos for "bass balance" when you've completely changed the balance by running it very hot.
> 
> 
> That said, whatever it takes for you to enjoy it more is fine. But that shouldn't change it from what you initially saw as a 3.5. star movie. If you run all other movies just as hot, it would relegate PR back down to your original rating, would it not?




+1 exactly!


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Sutliff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11310#post_23853205
> 
> 
> Just watached this is the end. I thought the bass was terrific. Really enjoyed it





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundmusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11310#post_23853263
> 
> 
> Same here. Absolute loved Pacific Rim! I hope there is a part 2!



what kind of subs do you guys have?


----------



## Dave_6

OHF came in yesterday so I just had to watch it before I went to bed. Wow







The monument scene is off the charts! There's quite a few other scenes that feel like they reach down low too. It was fairly entertaining too; like Die Hard in the White House.


----------



## KevinH

I need to go back and watch OHF and WWZ on my main system. I know the monument scene, but does anyone know the approximate time stamp for the grenade scene in WWZ?


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23854129
> 
> 
> I need to go back and watch OHF and WWZ on my main system. I know the monument scene, but does anyone know the approximate time stamp for the grenade scene in WWZ?



dont quote me but I think its around 1:15.


----------



## Slingblayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23854129
> 
> 
> I need to go back and watch OHF and WWZ on my main system. I know the monument scene, but does anyone know the approximate time stamp for the grenade scene in WWZ?



It is 1 hour, 5 minutes, 23 seconds in, and thats the first of the 2 grenades thrown, the second big one is only a few seconds after that.










Then about 1:07:00 or so is another fairly nice bass scene with a chopper.


I bookmarked the scenes because they are so awesome.


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slingblayde*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23854191
> 
> 
> It is 1 hour, 5 minutes, 23 seconds in, and thats the first of the 2 grenades thrown, the second big one is only a few seconds after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then about 1:07:00 or so is another fairly nice bass scene with a chopper.
> 
> 
> I bookmarked the scenes because they are so awesome.



Thanks bass and sling


----------



## Slingblayde

I had some friends over last night, we watched Pacific Rim, its a fun movie and a decent waste of time, Charlie Hunnam is the worst actor to come along since Nic Cage, but the 3D was pretty awesome. I do agree the bass is really just about all the same frequency, nothing really low that I could tell. But there sure is plenty of it.


Then we watched the new Total Recall, does anybody else remember having audio/video sync issues with Total Recall? I can handle it when the audio is "slightly" out of sync, but about halfway through that movie it was like watching old Japanese Kung Fu movies, I bet it was off by nearly a full second. I played it on a PS3 Slim, and an Oppo 103 and it was even worse on the PS3.

I wonder if I have a bad bluray or if I have some settings wrong in something somewhere. Should I be letting the Onkyo 818 do the sound processing, or the Oppo?

I have noticed it several other times where the audio will be perfectly in sync, then in other scenes of the same movie it is slightly out, what the heck causes that? Is it the HDMI cable that goes to my projector? its a 25 footer, and its just a half decent one. I dont buy the ridiculously expensive cables for anything because I know its all snake oil. What can I do to test to see what the problem is?


/rant ON


This is a pet peeve of mine, it seems that manufacturers are so overzealous to make a product that has a zillion options, (most of them are pointless) that they fail to realize we dont need every component in our system to be able to control every single aspect, I just want ONE component to be the control for everything, I dont want to have to be worried that there are 4 different components in the chain that are all modifying the sound or video and I have to change the settings in each one. One is set to bitstream, one is set to PCM yadda yadda yadda and if This is set to This, and That is set to That youre not getting the Other. I guess this is the price we pay for mixing different manufacturers of our components?


Anyways /rant OFF


----------



## Torqdog

No sync problems with Total Recall here. Using an Oppo BDP 95 which is doing the decoding and sending the signal via single ended cables to the Parasound C-2 controller which I have set to analog bypass. I have had problems with a few discs a few FW updates ago and found that if I stopped the movie, ejected the disc, powered down the player, re-start the player, re-inserted the disc and taking up where I had left off usually solved the problem. But again that was a few FW updates back and haven't had a problem in quite some time.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23854088
> 
> 
> exactly! running the sub hotter does not increase extension. That was my main complaint with this movie, it was missing an octave. Unless one has a sub system that can play reference below 20hz they have no idea what they were missing and probably think PR had good bass.




I am strong down to the low teens with my 4 subs and my BKs hit single digits and I thought PR was a great overall LFE experience. Certainly not perfect mainly due to lack of extension which as I mentioned is obvious especially putting in something right after that does have better extension like I reported doing with Triangle the other night, but still one great LFE ride overall even if not as good as it could have been. I personally did not have a problem with the variety element here for whatever reason as I thought what they did worked well considering the film. What I liked about this LFE track is the bass hit in all the right spots and it hit with appropriate level/impact. Throw in the fact that the movie is just LOADED with the bass that is there and this is still one FUN LFE ride overall warts and all.


So overall, I don't think PR had "good" bass, I think it had great bass relative to the on screen action and I would give it a solid 4 easily, maybe 4.5. Put the missing extension in there which unfortunately we cant do, and this would be a 5 star overall IMO.


I certainly respect that a lot of you don't feel as strongly about this one though due to the lack of extension and for those who feel the variety was an issue, but it worked for me overall. Throw in some kick ass 3d and this is probably the most fun overall HT ride I have taken this year.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23853734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23853443
> 
> 
> Just finished my second viewing of PR using the DTS MA 5.1 mix and came away with a different experience. In my first post on the difference between the 7.1 and 5.1 on my 5.1 setup , I found my processor gave me more spaciousness due to the matrixing (possibly). I did something different this time around as others have reported running there subs hotter than I normally ever would, my max I ran my sub on WOTW was +6 at reference on the Master volume. Well this time I got so much impact , extension and bass variation I'm left a little speechless at the result, I kept increasing the sub level until I got scared and backed of at +11 hot at anywhere from -3 to full tilt at Master volume reference and at this point until I run some true 5 star movies like this will put PR's 3.5 to now maybe 4.5 bass up against the big boys(subjectively of course), as its overall bass balance and quantity relative to the rest of the mix is a slaughter house! and will have you batting your eyes from the impact when something gets hit! PR is indeed redeemed in my eyes as one of the top contenders for sound track of the year, it has its faults but makes up for it in many other ways.
> 
> 
> Bone and teeth rattling stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but go hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand running subs hot, as I've done it plenty of times. But I take issue with a couple points. Even running it 30 dbs hot won't change the extension one bit. Secondly, you can't really give it kudos for "bass balance" when you've completely changed the balance by running it very hot.
> 
> 
> That said, whatever it takes for you to enjoy it more is fine. But that shouldn't change it from what you initially saw as a 3.5. star movie. If you run all other movies just as hot, it would relegate PR back down to your original rating, would it not?
Click to expand...


Thanks, wth718, you're completely right.


audiofan1, as said by others, your issues with the mix are not resolved by turning it up to 11, though they may have resolved your issues with its entertainment value. Unfortunately, the mix is still the same mix. What I'm curious about here is that you only have a 5.1 sound system, yet you initially found the 7.1 track to have better imaging and spaciousness? That makes very little sense. Are you now saying that the extra 2 channels from the 7.1 track added something that was missing the first time you tried the comparison with the 5.1 track, but the second time you ran the 5.1 track it sounded even better because of the extra bass?


I think this is an issue of your audio memory. From research, we know that audio memory is typically pretty bad - no more than 15-20 seconds of "total recall" until the memory is lost forever. I think your subjective comments, while valid as they're your opinion, are pretty inconsistent and not generalizable. This doesn't really even regard the stuff you said about extension and bass variation seemingly changing after you "turned it up to 11." As wth718 correctly noted, that's just not possible - the mix didn't change; your listening environment's variables did.


I think what's really going on here is that you're perfect anecdotal proof of the research that says louder is almost always regarded as "better sounding" when comparing the same content. There's no problem with you liking things a certain way and manipulating your system to meet your own needs, of course. Perhaps, if you took measurements of your system's frequency response we could begin to deduce what's going on with your system and recommend how to improve it so you could find a way to enjoy your content with a flat frequency response, as it was mixed, so your ratings of content were truly "apples-to-apples," at least within your own ratings.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23854129
> 
> 
> I need to go back and watch OHF and WWZ on my main system. I know the monument scene, but does anyone know the approximate time stamp for the grenade scene in WWZ?



I think this has been answered before, and as much as this thread and its predecessor have been a great resource for the last few years, I want to recommend you bookmark another site for future questions of that sort of thing:

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/ 


Most content you'll inquire about has been measured there, with graphs and timestamps of said content. It'll likely become an invaluable resource for reference material regarding bass in movies, as it's pretty well-organized and not 5000 pages long like this one.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slingblayde*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23854271
> 
> 
> Then we watched the new Total Recall, does anybody else remember having audio/video sync issues with Total Recall? I can handle it when the audio is "slightly" out of sync, but about halfway through that movie it was like watching old Japanese Kung Fu movies, I bet it was off by nearly a full second. I played it on a PS3 Slim, and an Oppo 103 and it was even worse on the PS3.
> 
> I wonder if I have a bad bluray or if I have some settings wrong in something somewhere. Should I be letting the Onkyo 818 do the sound processing, or the Oppo?
> 
> I have noticed it several other times where the audio will be perfectly in sync, then in other scenes of the same movie it is slightly out, what the heck causes that? Is it the HDMI cable that goes to my projector? its a 25 footer, and its just a half decent one. I dont buy the ridiculously expensive cables for anything because I know its all snake oil. What can I do to test to see what the problem is?



Sorry, never experienced any of that sort of problems with Total Recall on my system.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23853734
> 
> 
> I understand running subs hot, as I've done it plenty of times. But I take issue with a couple points. Even running it 30 dbs hot won't change the extension one bit. Secondly, you can't really give it kudos for "bass balance" when you've completely changed the balance by running it very hot.
> 
> 
> That said, whatever it takes for you to enjoy it more is fine. But that shouldn't change it from what you initially saw as a 3.5. star movie. If you run all other movies just as hot, it would relegate PR back down to your original rating, would it not?




Great points and I certainly agree. I run my subs hot below about 50hz, but I run them this exact same way for every movie so they all have the same advantage in this regard which gives the comparisons relevance.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23854377
> 
> 
> Throw in some kick ass 3d


Kick-Ass comes in 3-D? LOL


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23854407
> 
> 
> Kick-Ass comes in 3-D? LOL



How about throw in some Titanic 3d?


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23853734
> 
> 
> I understand running subs hot, as I've done it plenty of times. But I take issue with a couple points. Even running it 30 dbs hot won't change the extension one bit. Secondly, you can't really give it kudos for "bass balance" when you've completely changed the balance by running it very hot.
> 
> 
> That said, whatever it takes for you to enjoy it more is fine. But that shouldn't change it from what you initially saw as a 3.5. star movie. If you run all other movies just as hot, it would relegate PR back down to your original rating, would it not?



As the poster you comment on mentions bumping the SW trim to +11dB, I wanted to add:


If your master volume level is anywhere near 0dBRL and you bump the SW trim to +11dB, you're over driving the SW system.


After having measured various AVR and PrePro SW out signals with worst case scenario discs, voltage out can easily hit >10v and the signal is most likely clipping at the peaks and over driving your sub amplifier.


I wish people would attach data to these sorts of comments like "run it 'x'dB hot and all is well", or "WOTW @ +6dB hot is awesome", etc. Any data would do, even if it were just an uncorrected RS SPL meter peak reading of a scene showing that the peak is indeed rising equal to the sub trim or MVL increase with no compression.


The correct method is to carefully match your SW out signal to your sub amps input sensitivity and, after calibration, if you wish to run the sub hot, do it with the SW amps gain attenuator knob. Once you lazily use the AVR SW trim to run hot, you change the whole system playback dynamic. If the sub amps limiters kick in and the amp is boosting a clipped signal, that most certainly does not describe a "no problems" scenario.


As far as filtering the low end to allow headroom to boost the low freq effects during the re-recording mix process goes, this is purely for loudness in cinemas. We can always bump the level of the low end to our liking, as you noted, if we prefer a bumped low end, but we can't add 3 missing octaves.


Folks say (and it really started to heat up with Avengers) "Who cares if it was filtered, it's still 'A' quality sound. Only the ULF fanatics say otherwise, which is ridiculous...", etc, etc. They're like frogs in the water that's slowly heating up. They don't see the trend and won't complain until the low end has been neutered to the point of not even needing a subwoofer and loudness wars have resulted in clipping and dynamic range of 5dB being the norm, just like the recorded music industry has devolved into.


There are several effects in PR that originally went to single digits, before being filtered. Even with the filter, you can clearly see them if running accurate measurement hardware into SpecLab in real time while watching the movie. Had they left those several effects in with full bandwidth, the sound would have instantly jumped to world class. Those would have been the scenes and timestamps folks would be talking about (notice how there are no specific "Pods Emerge" or "Grenade" scenes being mentioned for PR?). That's my opinion, FWIW, YMMV.


----------



## kemiza

In other words just because you pour syrup on s**t don't make it pancakes!


----------



## SaviorMachine

Why is it preferable to change the sub's level by turning its gain dial rather than by changing the LFE channel level at the processor?


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23854377
> 
> 
> I am strong down to the low teens with my 4 subs and my BKs hit single digits and I thought PR was a great overall LFE experience. Certainly not perfect mainly due to lack of extension which as I mentioned is obvious especially putting in something right after that does have better extension like I reported doing with Triangle the other night, but still one great LFE ride overall even if not as good as it could have been. I personally did not have a problem with the variety element here for whatever reason as I thought what they did worked well considering the film. What I liked about this LFE track is the bass hit in all the right spots and it hit with appropriate level/impact. Throw in the fact that the movie is just LOADED with the bass that is there and this is still one FUN LFE ride overall warts and all.
> 
> 
> So overall, I don't think PR had "good" bass, I think it had great bass relative to the on screen action and I would give it a solid 4 easily, maybe 4.5. Put the missing extension in there which unfortunately we cant do, and this would be a 5 star overall IMO.
> 
> 
> I certainly respect that a lot of you don't feel as strongly about this one though due to the lack of extension and for those who feel the variety was an issue, but it worked for me overall. Throw in some kick ass 3d and this is probably the most fun overall HT ride I have taken this year.



I agree if PR was not nutered it would be 5 star. There is a scene towards the end of the movie that tried to dig deep but you can tell it gets neutered. I need to watch it again to remember that part.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23854665
> 
> 
> I agree if PR was not nutered it would be 5 star. There is a scene towards the end of the movie that tried to dig deep but you can tell it gets neutered. I need to watch it again to remember that part.




Agreed. I noticed this quite a few times like the scene at the end that you mention and it also seemed like the
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) sonic wave that the monster blasted out that knocked out all the power in the fight about half way through the film out in the water before they fought in the city
wanted to dig deep, but got cut off. There were some moments in that
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) flashback sequence with the girl
as well that seemed to want to dig deeper.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slingblayde*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23854271
> 
> 
> I had some friends over last night, we watched Pacific Rim, its a fun movie and a decent waste of time, Charlie Hunnam is the worst actor to come along since Nic Cage, but the 3D was pretty awesome. I do agree the bass is really just about all the same frequency, nothing really low that I could tell. But there sure is plenty of it.
> 
> 
> Then we watched the new Total Recall, does anybody else remember having audio/video sync issues with Total Recall? I can handle it when the audio is "slightly" out of sync, but about halfway through that movie it was like watching old Japanese Kung Fu movies, I bet it was off by nearly a full second. I played it on a PS3 Slim, and an Oppo 103 and it was even worse on the PS3.
> 
> I wonder if I have a bad bluray or if I have some settings wrong in something somewhere. Should I be letting the Onkyo 818 do the sound processing, or the Oppo?
> 
> I have noticed it several other times where the audio will be perfectly in sync, then in other scenes of the same movie it is slightly out, what the heck causes that? Is it the HDMI cable that goes to my projector? its a 25 footer, and its just a half decent one. I dont buy the ridiculously expensive cables for anything because I know its all snake oil. What can I do to test to see what the problem is?
> 
> 
> /rant ON
> 
> 
> This is a pet peeve of mine, it seems that manufacturers are so overzealous to make a product that has a zillion options, (most of them are pointless) that they fail to realize we dont need every component in our system to be able to control every single aspect, I just want ONE component to be the control for everything, I dont want to have to be worried that there are 4 different components in the chain that are all modifying the sound or video and I have to change the settings in each one. One is set to bitstream, one is set to PCM yadda yadda yadda and if This is set to This, and That is set to That youre not getting the Other. I guess this is the price we pay for mixing different manufacturers of our components?
> 
> 
> Anyways /rant OFF



I have heard that the new Total Recall has A/V Sync problems with the discs. That was in the early releases.


I'm not sure what the usable limit is on an HDMI cable. I know it's not a mile. You can always try a Redmere cable from Monoprice to see if that fixes your problem. You can get them for a really good price.


I'm with you on the rant. That's why I did away with my Preamp and went OPPO direct to my amp.


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23854088
> 
> 
> exactly! running the sub hotter does not
> 
> increase extension. That was my main complaint with this movie, it was missing an octave. Unless one has a sub system that can play reference below 20hz they have no idea what they were missing and probably think PR had good bass.


I totally agree with this assessment. Boring loud mix with not alot of depth.


----------



## HeffeMusic

Total recall has all kinds of issues! The only way to whatch it is to set your player to output LPCM.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23854461
> 
> 
> As the poster you comment on mentions bumping the SW trim to +11dB, I wanted to add:
> 
> 
> If your master volume level is anywhere near 0dBRL and you bump the SW trim to +11dB, you're over driving the SW system.


The same thought crossed my mind as well


> Quote:
> After having measured various AVR and PrePro SW out signals with worst case scenario discs, voltage out can easily hit >10v and the signal is most likely clipping at the peaks and over driving your sub amplifier.


Again, especially when the master volume is set near 0db. I think the OP said he had his set at -3db and the sub trim set to +11db.


> Quote:
> I wish people would attach data to these sorts of comments like "run it 'x'dB hot and all is well", or "WOTW @ +6dB hot is awesome", etc. Any data would do, even if it were just an uncorrected RS SPL meter peak reading of a scene showing that the peak is indeed rising equal to the sub trim or MVL increase with no compression.


True that and also include what the master volume was set at.


> Quote:
> The correct method is to carefully match your SW out signal to your sub amps input sensitivity and, after calibration, if you wish to run the sub hot, do it with the SW amps gain attenuator knob. Once you lazily use the AVR SW trim to run hot, you change the whole system playback dynamic. If the sub amps limiters kick in and the amp is boosting a clipped signal, that most certainly does not describe a "no problems" scenario.


Since no two sub amps are the same, what it really comes down to is knowing your equipment's capabilities in and out. But yeah, sending a "hot" signal to your sub amp by increasing the trim on the AVR is asking for clipping trouble when the master volume level is close to reference


> Quote:
> As far as filtering the low end to allow headroom to boost the low freq effects during the re-recording mix process goes, this is purely for loudness in cinemas. We can always bump the level of the low end to our liking, as you noted, if we prefer a bumped low end, but we can't add 3 missing octaves.


You can't make water turn to wine!


> Quote:
> Folks say (and it really started to heat up with Avengers) "Who cares if it was filtered, it's still 'A' quality sound. Only the ULF fanatics say otherwise, which is ridiculous...", etc, etc. They're like frogs in the water that's slowly heating up. *They don't see the trend and won't complain until the low end has been neutered to the point of not even needing a subwoofer* and loudness wars have resulted in clipping and dynamic range of 5dB being the norm, just like the recorded music industry has devolved into.


Zactly! Good analogy.


> Quote:
> There are several effects in PR that originally went to single digits, before being filtered. Even with the filter, you can clearly see them if running accurate measurement hardware into SpecLab in real time while watching the movie. Had they left those several effects in with full bandwidth, the sound would have instantly jumped to world class. Those would have been the scenes and timestamps folks would be talking about (notice how there are no specific "Pods Emerge" or "Grenade" scenes being mentioned for PR?). That's my opinion, FWIW, YMMV.


The only notable comments I've read regarding PR is that it's loud with no dynamics and the extension is lame. It may please the slambodians and others with lesser equipment but as many have mentioned, it could have been a whole heck of allot better.


Good post Bossobass. "Thumbs up" given!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slingblayde*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23854271
> 
> 
> Then we watched the new Total Recall, does anybody else remember having audio/video sync issues with Total Recall? I can handle it when the audio is "slightly" out of sync, but about halfway through that movie it was like watching old Japanese Kung Fu movies, I bet it was off by nearly a full second. I played it on a PS3 Slim, and an Oppo 103 and it was even worse on the PS3.



I faced the Total Recall audio sync issue at first (release week), but after few days people complained Oppo released a new FW update. Did you have the latest FW in your Oppo? If not, give it a try and hopefully that will fix the issue.


----------



## Freniata

I`ll bite...here`s my chart and remember I LOVED PR and so did everyone else that saw it at my place.

I have now seen PR 3 times and am still fascinated by it but especially the 3D in this movie!!

I WISH PR went down to 5HZ. I would probably watch it 1000 times if it did. But I still thought it was awesome...In my room PR was a pounding festival.

I also saw lots of the powerhouses like WOTW, OLF, OZ, Oblivion (Loved this movie), WWZ etc...Yes they were fantastic

But none had the quantity (not quality) of bass that PR delivered to me.


I`ll share my graph...I have what i think (again this from a regular Joe) is a very capable system with very capable subs!

Red is front LR speakers only, NO subs Master volume at -30

Black is with my subs on, master volume at -30

Gold is subs on but now master volume at -18
 


So my 5HZ is louder than any signal after 90 HZ. That`s the way I like it. Remember it`s all personal taste.


I`m no scientist nor do I fully understand what`s happening (my graph) but what I do know is that I can really shake my house pretty violently when cranking the Master volume.









My subs are EQ`d with a MiniDSP and my input on my MiniDSP is at -15DB.

On my Amp all speakers are set at +1DB and my sub out is set at -8DB.

I have ALOT of headroom and so I have alot of bass in my room and love it that way!


If there`s anything more I can do to improve then I`m listening.


Kind regards,


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23854572
> 
> 
> Why is it preferable to change the sub's level by turning its gain dial rather than by changing the LFE channel level at the processor?



For, example, in my tests where we measured voltage out of the SW jack and out of a PEQ after the SW jack, we tried many combinations of MVL and SW trim level with varying amounts of PEQ boost within the subwoofer bandwidth. What we found is that when, say, the MVL is at reference and you bump the SW trim to 'run the sub hot', there comes a point where the voltage no longer increases as you bump the SW trim. That basically meant that the systems SW out signal reached a ceiling and was clipping. The further you bump the SW trim beyond that point, the worse the clipping would become, as common sense would suggest.


There are no clip indicators on consumer gear. So, the average user who bumps the sub "11dB hot" is almost certainly sending a clipped signal to the amplifier, but has no idea that's the case.


All amplifiers have a sensitivity rating. That number tells you how many Vi (volts input) are required to drive the amplifier to full output power. A general rule number is 2V. That is, if you send the amplifier a 2V peak signal from your SW output of the AVR (plus any outboard gear like DSP EQ), the gain attenuator control knob (what most people call the 'volume' knob on the sub amp) can be full open (when turned fully clockwise). This is technically referred to as being set to minus infinity attenuation, or no attenuation. As you turn the amps gain control counterclockwise you attenuate or reduce the gain, but, the whole range of fully counterclockwise to fully clockwise is within safe operation for the input voltage.


Your calibration of the subwoofer to flat with the satellites should be with the amps gain control around 12-2 O'clock and the SW trim around '0'. You can then 'run the subs hot' by turning the amps gain knob clockwise all the way up to fully clockwise with no ill effects because the input signal is not changing.


Conversely, if the amplifiers input sensitivity and input voltage are matched and you choose to run the subs hot by bumping the SW trim/MVL/PEQ Boost (increasing the V of the signal to the sub amp), you risk several consequences, none of them desirable. First, as our measurements showed, the signal from the AVR/DSP, etc., to the sub amp was easily severely clipped when playing scenes from movies like WOTW in extreme settings conditions (such as +10dB SW trim with +3dBRL MVL, EQ boost, etc.). Second, since the amplifier only requires 2V input to reach maximum output, sending a signal with 10V peaks will cause amplifier protection circuits to kick in (clip limiters, current limiters, voltage limiters, etc) because, regardless of where the amps gain control knob is set, you are severely overdriving the amp. Worse, the amplifier is now amplifying a clipped signal, again, regardless of where the amps gain control knob is set.


With commercial subs, there are no indicator lights to let you know when protection circuits have kicked in, preventing damage due to compressing/clipping/over temp/over voltage, etc. Even if there were, they would be on the back side of the sub where you generally won't see them anyway. Of course, it stands to reason that cheaper sub amplifiers have less effective protection circuitry and when the sub is faced with this sort of abuse, the amp fails (MFW-15, Ed, etc.). But, in the case of a good amp with good protection circuitry, just because the protection devices are preventing disaster doesn't mean the resulting playback is a good result. Distortion, compression and clipping are all bad things to be avoided and have been discussed here from the beginning of the forum.


If you have a commercial sub and a popular AVR with no PEQ in the chain and you calibrate flat with the sub amps gain around 12-2 O'clock and the SW trim at '0' or less, then bumping the sub a few dB using the SW trim will not be a problem. If you begin with a system that isn't properly gain matched and you run the SW trim up +11dB and you have any sort of PEQ boost in line, you will very likely experience negative results.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bao01*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11070#post_23835562
> 
> 
> Possibly dumb question:
> 
> If a movie like Tron has good (5 star) LF sound effects, does that also include the music score?
> 
> If I buy the Tron soundtrack CD (Daft Punk i think), would it go down to 20 Hz like movie?
> 
> I am not sure what CDs are supposed to go down to: 20 Hz or even less?
> 
> Same question for movie scores like Dark Knight (Hans Zimmer), Gladiator etc
> 
> 
> thanks



If you like the type of music - Project X soundtrack is very impressive

rare to find pop music that hits that hard and deep


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11320_40#post_23853734
> 
> 
> I understand running subs hot, as I've done it plenty of times. But I take issue with a couple points. Even running it 30 dbs hot won't change the extension one bit. Secondly, you can't really give it kudos for "bass balance" when you've completely changed the balance by running it very hot.
> 
> 
> 
> That said, whatever it takes for you to enjoy it more is fine. But that shouldn't change it from what you initially saw as a 3.5. star movie. If you run all other movies just as hot, it would relegate PR back down to your original rating, would it not?


*This was all perceived extension of what's on the disc ( not that bumping the sub magically add something not there) and was in comparison to my first viewing which I found in the 5.1 mix I couldn't turn up anywhere near reference ( at -15 on the MV it sounded fine but unlike most movies the bass got left behind by any futher volume increase) possibly due to a bumped center channel which for me can kill soundstaging and envelopment, bumping the sub up helped bring what I perceived was lacking in balance on par with the rest of the soundtrack, as I felt PR was mixed loud. I gave it a subjective 3.5 to 4 stars on the first viewing and said due to this change in sub level to what I found did indeed balance the bass that was there , with the rest of the mix a bump to possibly 4.5( its subjective still of course as the graphs do show otherwise) consider what I said about Oblivion to which I found to have the smoothest volume tracking down to reference ( bass and all), with no bump to the sub at all and what I consider balanced







As for the true 5 star bass tracks , I did say I would have to check this out , while I don't feel its necessary for them , I'm none the least curious and will do so.
*



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11360_40#post_23854394
> 
> 
> Thanks, wth718, you're completely right.
> 
> 
> audiofan1, as said by others, your issues with the mix are not resolved by turning it up to 11, though they may have resolved your issues with its entertainment value. Unfortunately, the mix is still the same mix. What I'm curious about here is that you only have a 5.1 sound system, yet you initially found the 7.1 track to have better imaging and spaciousness? That makes very little sense. Are you now saying that the extra 2 channels from the 7.1 track added something that was missing the first time you tried the comparison with the 5.1 track, but the second time you ran the 5.1 track it sounded even better because of the extra bass?
> 
> *You pointed out before its possibly was due to the matrixing done in the processor, to which I did agree as it being the case for sure i don't know, as for the second viewing adding the bass bump with the 5.1 mix did sound better to me as I watched it all the way through without the switch to 7.1*
> 
> 
> I think this is an issue of your audio memory. From research, we know that audio memory is typically pretty bad - no more than 15-20 seconds of "total recall" until the memory is lost forever. I think your subjective comments, while valid as they're your opinion, are pretty inconsistent and not generalizable. This doesn't really even regard the stuff you said about extension and bass variation seemingly changing after you "turned it up to 11." As wth718 correctly noted, that's just not possible - the mix didn't change; your listening environment's variables did.
> 
> *Your indeed correct the mix didn't change , and I did point out I came away with a different experience, as I did change the listening environment by bumping up the sub to a level I never considered before from its calibration which only bumped of the level of the bass content present in the mix and due to the increase I heard and felt more of what was there, no more , no less.*
> 
> 
> I think what's really going on here is that you're perfect anecdotal proof of the research that says louder is almost always regarded as "better sounding" when comparing the same content. There's no problem with you liking things a certain way and manipulating your system to meet your own needs, of course. Perhaps, if you took measurements of your system's frequency response we could begin to deduce what's going on with your system and recommend how to improve it so you could find a way to enjoy your content with a flat frequency response, as it was mixed, so your ratings of content were truly "apples-to-apples," at least within your own ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this has been answered before, and as much as this thread and its predecessor have been a great resource for the last few years, I want to recommend you bookmark another site for future questions of that sort of thing:
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/
> 
> 
> Most content you'll inquire about has been measured there, with graphs and timestamps of said content. It'll likely become an invaluable resource for reference material regarding bass in movies, as it's pretty well-organized and not 5000 pages long like this
> 
> one.
> 
> *No sir I do not find louder to equal better sound ( i listen to classical at around -30 90% of the time, as I love fidelity) and will rarely listen at reference level. I do read reviews on DB and its an invaluable resource to me, I do plan on getting around to measuring my room and will undoubtedly need help from you guys. My room as it is , is treated acoustically by ear ( just trial and error) and recommended placement and I leave all else to Audyssey XT32 to which I only recently added a little less than a year ago. I must point out its the first soundmix I've ran into that required me adjusting to this point , which I found extreme but worth the end result.*
> 
> 
> Sorry, never experienced any of that sort of problems with Total Recall on my system.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11360_40#post_23854461
> 
> 
> As the poster you comment on mentions bumping the SW trim to +11dB, I wanted to add:
> 
> 
> If your master volume level is anywhere near 0dBRL and you bump the SW trim to +11dB, you're over driving the SW system.
> 
> 
> After having measured various AVR and PrePro SW out signals with worst case scenario discs, voltage out can easily hit >10v and the signal is most likely clipping at the peaks and over driving your sub amplifier.
> 
> 
> I wish people would attach data to these sorts of comments like "run it 'x'dB hot and all is well", or "WOTW @ +6dB hot is awesome", etc. Any data would do, even if it were just an uncorrected RS SPL meter peak reading of a scene showing that the peak is indeed rising equal to the sub trim or MVL increase with no compression.
> 
> 
> The correct method is to carefully match your SW out signal to your sub amps input sensitivity and, after calibration, if you wish to run the sub hot, do it with the SW amps gain attenuator knob. Once you lazily use the AVR SW trim to run hot, you change the whole system playback dynamic. If the sub amps limiters kick in and the amp is boosting a clipped signal, that most certainly does not describe a "no problems" scenario.
> 
> 
> As far as filtering the low end to allow headroom to boost the low freq effects during the re-recording mix process goes, this is purely for loudness in cinemas. We can always bump the level of the low end to our liking, as you noted, if we prefer a bumped low end, but we can't add 3 missing octaves.
> 
> 
> Folks say (and it really started to heat up with Avengers) "Who cares if it was filtered, it's still 'A' quality sound. Only the ULF fanatics say otherwise, which is ridiculous...", etc, etc. They're like frogs in the water that's slowly heating up. They don't see the trend and won't complain until the low end has been neutered to the point of not even needing a subwoofer and loudness wars have resulted in clipping and dynamic range of 5dB being the norm, just like the recorded music industry has devolved into.
> 
> 
> There are several effects in PR that originally went to single digits, before being filtered. Even with the filter, you can clearly see them if running accurate measurement hardware into SpecLab in real time while watching the movie. Had they left those several effects in with full bandwidth, the sound would have instantly jumped to world class. Those would have been the scenes and timestamps folks would be talking about (notice how there are no specific "Pods Emerge" or "Grenade" scenes being mentioned for PR?). That's my opinion, FWIW, YMMV.


*My sub has no filters or limiters and I try to never drive anything to clipping , at least audible clipping anyway. I found it very odd I could increase the sub level to such a point with no discernible stress or discomfort I could detect.
*


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11360_40#post_23854542
> 
> 
> In other words just because you pour syrup on s**t don't make it pancakes!



*Just my experience in my room and look forward to a second helping , with extra syrup of course!*


----------



## Freniata

Bossobass,


Thank you soo much for that explanation.

I appreciate it very, very much.

It`s scary but I understand.

Thanks again


----------



## SaviorMachine

Hm, ok--that was hard to chew but it sounded like you said that heavy gain at the processor, combined with typical PEQ (such as with Audyssey for example) could result in an amplitude outside the processor's output bandwidth limits, resulting in a clipped LFE signal. Is that close?


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freniata*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11370#post_23855212
> 
> 
> Bossobass,
> 
> 
> Thank you soo much for that explanation.
> 
> I appreciate it very, very much.
> 
> It`s scary but I understand.
> 
> Thanks again


What subs are you running? How big is your room (cubic feet)?

 

You're getting some good extension there!


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23854129
> 
> 
> I need to go back and watch OHF and WWZ on my main system. I know the monument scene, but does anyone know the approximate time stamp for the grenade scene in WWZ?



Just past 65 minutes.


----------



## Slingblayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11370#post_23854917
> 
> 
> Total recall has all kinds of issues! The only way to whatch it is to set your player to output LPCM.



Thanks Heff!

Im going to go try that right now.


----------



## Slingblayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11370#post_23855034
> 
> 
> I faced the Total Recall audio sync issue at first (release week), but after few days people complained Oppo released a new FW update. Did you have the latest FW in your Oppo? If not, give it a try and hopefully that will fix the issue.



I havent manually tried to see if the Oppo finds a FW update, but the first time I hooked it to the network it prompted me to install one. I would imagine that it would find the latest full release and not betas no? I will have to go try a manual search and see if it finds anything.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11370#post_23855210
> 
> 
> *My sub has no filters or limiters and I try to never drive anything to clipping , at least audible clipping anyway. I found it very odd I could increase the sub level to such a point with no discernible stress or discomfort I could detect.*



I have to spank you a little here. It's not my first day, nor is anyone going to get a pass just by mentioning any sort of new commercial sub offering.


ALL subwoofer hardware has blocking capacitors (filters) and every commercial sub has extensive protection circuitry incorporated into the signal chain. Otherwise, discernible stress of every kind would be the standard. Sorry, it's just a fact of subwoofer hardware life.










Here's a measurement of your subs:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1163352  


That's a very steep filter at 18ish Hz. Pretty much nothing getting into the sub below that... sorry.


And, unless you *measure* the signal you're sending to the subs and post that data, your personal audibility sensitivity to non-linearities in the subwoofer bandwidth is irrelevant.


Regarding limiting, when Kreisel says...


> Quote:
> These Claridy amps have near ideal clipping characteristics allowing very *minimal use of any type of limiting circuitry* which assures maximum headroom capability yielding superb high level bass detail not heard from other subwoofers.



...he's telling you that the amp has limiters.











Headroom is achieved by multiples of sub vs playback level requirement, not magic wand design. Bandwidth is achieved by keeping signal chain roll off to a minimum to .001 Hz, not by implementing a steep HPF just below 20 Hz. Preventing driving the subs with a clipped signal is achieved by knowing where the signal chain begins to clip and avoiding pushing the signal to that point, not by really close golden ear listening, especially where infinite frequency spread low frequency effects are concerned with no reference for comparison.


----------



## kemiza

I'm impressed bossobass. Very informative post bro.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11380_20#post_23855594
> 
> 
> I have to spank you a little here. It's not my first day, nor is anyone going to get a pass just by mentioning any sort of new commercial sub offering.
> 
> 
> ALL subwoofer hardware has blocking capacitors (filters) and every commercial sub has extensive protection circuitry incorporated into the signal chain. Otherwise, discernible stress of every kind would be the standard. Sorry, it's just a fact of subwoofer hardware life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a measurement of your subs:
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1163352
> 
> 
> That's a very steep filter at 18ish Hz. Pretty much nothing getting into the sub below that... sorry.
> 
> 
> And, unless you *measure* the signal you're sending to the subs and post that data, your personal audibility sensitivity to non-linearities in the subwoofer bandwidth is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> Regarding limiting, when Kreisel says...
> 
> ...he's telling you that the amp has limiters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headroom is achieved by multiples of sub vs playback level requirement, not magic wand design. Bandwidth is achieved by keeping signal chain roll off to a minimum to .001 Hz, not by implementing a steep HPF just below 20 Hz. Preventing driving the subs with a clipped signal is achieved by knowing where the signal chain begins to clip and avoiding pushing the signal to that point, not by really close golden ear listening, especially where infinite frequency spread low frequency effects are concerned with no reference for comparison.


I have Hsu ULS15 subs and I have written the asking them if their subs had any built in protection or limiters and their answer was no.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11370#post_23855952
> 
> 
> I have Hsu ULS15 subs and I have written the asking them if their subs had any built in protection or limiters and their answer was no.



I believe several have had the driver bottom out with that sub down around 15hz.


----------



## Freniata




> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11370#post_23855353
> 
> 
> 
> What subs are you running?
> 
> How big is your room (cubic feet)?
> 
> You're getting some good extension there!
Click to expand...


18's and 15's

Room is approx. 2200CUFT

Thanks


Just finished watching man of Steel (Major letdown in the 3D department)

Had to boost the bass bigtime.

Started the volume at -8 and had to bring it down to -13.

It was soo loud!

No ULF or very little...still enjoyed the movie.


Man it's not funny what's happening with today's releases.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freniata*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11370#post_23856000
> 
> 
> 18's and 15's
> 
> Room is approx. 2200CUFT.


Thats a pretty generic response...


What are brand are the 18s and 15s? How many each? Are they DIY?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23854088
> 
> 
> exactly! running the sub hotter does not increase extension. That was my main complaint with this movie, it was missing an octave. Unless one has a sub system that can play reference below 20hz they have no idea what they were missing and probably think PR had good bass.



That's the problem :/


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23854201
> 
> 
> Thanks bass and sling



Man I bet that scene with a couple OS is saweet!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23854572
> 
> 
> Why is it preferable to change the sub's level by turning its gain dial rather than by changing the LFE channel level at the processor?



It's not, the AVR or another eq interface that can change in small increments is ideal



Audiofan. Let's be honest, seriously. You love your system and I think that is really cool. In fact many seem to never truly enjoy their system as they should. You got that going on, but... You don't have a really capable sub system. In fact you have one enclosure. And as this shows you don't experience infrasonic at all, zero, zilch...
 


This is what you would need :/
 


Even then I don't know where my reference headroom limit/lowest frequency trade off is. Prob not too low with two. But that extension will lend to a infrasonic experience.


----------



## basshead81

Ok I need to update...after checking my avr settings, I believe my daughter got ahold of my remote and turned on adaptive DRC lol. After going back thru my avr settings and making sure everything is setup as it should be Pacific Rims sounds much better. Still the infrasonic bass is neutered but the dynamics are much better. I would now rate it a 4 star movie. Time to start hiding my remotes lol!!


----------



## jlpowell84

Nice^


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11360_40#post_23856138
> 
> 
> That's the problem :/
> 
> Man I bet that scene with a couple OS is saweet!
> 
> It's not, the AVR or another eq interface that can change in small increments is ideal
> 
> 
> 
> Audiofan. Let's be honest, seriously. You love your system and I think that is really cool. In fact many seem to never truly enjoy their system as they should. You got that going on, but... You don't have a really capable sub system. In fact you have one enclosure. And as this shows you don't experience infrasonic at all, zero, zilch...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what you would need :/
> 
> 
> 
> Even then I don't know where my reference headroom limit/lowest frequency trade off is. Prob not too low with two. But that extension will lend to a infrasonic experience.



Only measurements I have is from other various threads that show other wise !

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/speaker-subwoofer-reviews/63550-ken-kreisel-dxd12012-subwoofer-review.html


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11360_40#post_23855594
> 
> 
> I have to spank you a little here. It's not my first day, nor is anyone going to get a pass just by mentioning any sort of new commercial sub offering.
> 
> 
> ALL subwoofer hardware has blocking capacitors (filters) and every commercial sub has extensive protection circuitry incorporated into the signal chain. Otherwise, discernible stress of every kind would be the standard. Sorry, it's just a fact of subwoofer hardware life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a measurement of your subs:
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1163352
> 
> 
> That's a very steep filter at 18ish Hz. Pretty much nothing getting into the sub below that... sorry.
> 
> 
> And, unless you *measure* the signal you're sending to the subs and post that data, your personal audibility sensitivity to non-linearities in the subwoofer bandwidth is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> Regarding limiting, when Kreisel says...
> 
> ...he's telling you that the amp has limiters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headroom is achieved by multiples of sub vs playback level requirement, not magic wand design. Bandwidth is achieved by keeping signal chain roll off to a minimum to .001 Hz, not by implementing a steep HPF just below 20 Hz. Preventing driving the subs with a clipped signal is achieved by knowing where the signal chain begins to clip and avoiding pushing the signal to that point, not by really close golden ear listening, especially where infinite frequency spread low frequency effects are concerned with no reference for comparison.



Ouch! not so hard with the spanking, while speaking with Ken on another thread I was informed otherwise, so I'm only going by what was said but here's a link to another review that says different on its measurements, post back what you think , as I'd really like to hear your opinion on the measurement graph









http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/speaker-subwoofer-reviews/63550-ken-kreisel-dxd12012-subwoofer-review.html


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11370#post_23856138
> 
> 
> This is what you would need :/
> 
> 
> 
> Even then I don't know where my reference headroom limit/lowest frequency trade off is. Prob not too low with two. But that extension will lend to a infrasonic experience.


I have not seen many home theaters with a dip @15Hz. What size is your room and how far away from your subs are you? I may be wrong, but there could be something wrong with that measurement???


My first room mode is around 26Hz in a 22ft x 16ft x 7.7ft room


----------



## jlpowell84

i have measured in multiple spots. its there every time. Here is my raw...

 

 

 


I have not got any feedback in the rew thread about it. I honestly dont know


----------



## AJ72

Referring to previous discussion regarding boosting bass through AVR


I had a line level signal issue between pro (sub amp) and domestic preamp sub connection. I ran the AVR +10dB in sub setting and +6dB for Dolby setting all done through AVR. Bass sounded loud but never sounded right. Put a Samson s Convert in line between sub power amp and sub preamp connection to boost signal and the result (with AVR now set at 0dB) is chalk and cheese. Much more shape, detail, slam and feel instead of before which was just loud.


----------



## JapanDave

@jlpowell84, I don't know what is happening as I myself am no REW expert. Maybe there is nothing wrong, I just have not seen many dips like that in small rooms??? Mybe ask the experts and see if everything is in order?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11370#post_23856363
> 
> 
> @jlpowell84, I don't know what is happening as I myself am no REW expert. Maybe there is nothing wrong, I just have not seen many dips like that in small rooms??? Mybe ask the experts and see if everything is in order?



Yea for sure! Thanks for the concern! My room is 15ft 8inches wide, 23ft 8 inches long. And I think 8.5ft high. The back left does have the kitchen counter protruding about 4.5ft width and 7.5ft length from the back left corner. I also have old school wood paneling so I don't know if that plays into it.


----------



## GPBURNS

Man of Steel – 7.1 DTS-MA

Will need to watch again as had quite a few beers prior to viewing but

another really loud soundtrack ( 2013 trend) 25-50 HZ soundtrack

watching at reference level bass quality was pretty decent – had enough variance

in the levels to keep interesting and a few scenes has some nice crunch/slam

Worth a viewing


----------



## Vader424242

Guys,


I need some expert opinions concerning my in-room frequency response. I am constrained by both the room setup and WAF as to where I can place them (dual SVS PC13 Ultras tuned to 16Hz). but out of the two positions I have available, I think the current sounds best. The previous was co-location along the side wall, and that yielded a huge null at the viewing position (so much so that before I was aware of this, I bottomed out dual PC20-39+ cylinders there). The second (current) is along the front, flanking my mains (no longer co-located, but I still get about 4dB boost). The room is about 25ft x 16ft x 8ft, and mostly sealed (only a small access hallway on the side wall behind the seating). Anywhoo, here are my current results (flanking the mains):

 

 


To my pedestrian eyes, it looks OK... only that hump down around 17Hz, but I am thinking my measurements may not be accurate down that low... or I am getting massive room gain...? Thanks!


----------



## steve nn

^^^ Your current looks best by far. Did you employ PEQ to get that? If not you could put a cut in and drop your 18hz hump. That’s not to say you might like that hump better in real life listening though??


----------



## Vader424242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve nn*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400#post_23856852
> 
> 
> ^^^ Your current looks best by far. Did you employ PEQ to get that? If not you could put a cut in and drop your 18hz hump. That’s not to say you might like that hump better in real life listening though??



Just regular vanilla Audyssey (not even AudysseyXT)..I am assuming that it does not EQ below 20Hz?


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400#post_23856740
> 
> 
> Man of Steel – 7.1 DTS-MA
> 
> Will need to watch again as had quite a few beers prior to viewing but
> 
> another really loud soundtrack ( 2013 trend) 25-50 HZ soundtrack
> 
> watching at reference level bass quality was pretty decent – had enough variance
> 
> in the levels to keep interesting and a few scenes has some nice crunch/slam
> 
> Worth a viewing



Couldn't agree more with this.........MoS is definetely filtered. But I thought the dynamics were pretty decent *much better than Pacific Rim*, bass didn't sound as bad as what I thought it would be on MoS, it does have some slam to it......just doesnt dig enough.


I listened to Pacific Rim today at reference with my subs 4db hot. It does have a ****load of bass and at times it looks like the bass is trying to dig deeper but it doesn't. However there is an abundance of 30-40hz bass. It did have a cool bass track.....................but one thing that pissed me off were the ****** dynamics. It just all felt like it was played at one level.


Other than the dynamics I thought it was pretty decent.......................However it does make me think how much better it would be if it was unfiltered. PR reminds me of Transformers DoTM...which is also a filtered track, but a fun one


----------



## soundmusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23853478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soundmusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11320_40#post_23853449
> 
> 
> would you mind explaining what you mean when you say running the sub hot?
> 
> 
> "my max I ran my sub on WOTW was +6 at reference on the Master volume."?
> 
> 
> " kept increasing the sub level until I got scared and backed of at +11 hot at anywhere from -3 to full tilt at Master volume reference"?
> 
> *Sounds like hot means increasing the sub's gain or volume? Is that right?[/*quote]
> 
> 
> Correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you use Auydyssey use the receiver or processor to do so, and not the gain on the back of the sub.
> 
> 
> 
> I have Pionneer which uses MCAAC. So I use the receiver to increase the volume of the bass and not the gain on the back of the sub. What is the reason for doing this?
Click to expand...


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400#post_23857003
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more with this.........MoS is definetely filtered. But I thought the dynamics were pretty decent *much better than Pacific Rim*, bass didn't sound as bad as what I thought it would be on MoS, it does have some slam to it......just doesnt dig enough.
> 
> 
> I listened to Pacific Rim today at reference with my subs 4db hot. It does have a ****load of bass and at times it looks like the bass is trying to dig deeper but it doesn't. However there is an abundance of 30-40hz bass. It did have a cool bass track.....................but one thing that pissed me off were the ****** dynamics. It just all felt like it was played at one level.
> 
> 
> Other than the dynamics I thought it was pretty decent.......................However it does make me think how much better it would be if it was unfiltered. PR reminds me of Transformers DoTM...which is also a filtered track, but a fun one



Cool

sometimes the suds makes things better then they appear and some prior reviews indicated it was very weak - but I enjoyed it


----------



## audiofan1

Finally got around to watching" Immortals" for a second time since released , and did hear the obvious clipping, did anyone get around to doing any graphs?


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400_100#post_23857626
> 
> 
> Finally got around to watching" Immortals" for a second time since released , and did hear the obvious clipping, did anyone get around to doing any graphs?


 

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-2#entry116


----------



## audiofan1

^^^

Thank you


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11370#post_23856363
> 
> 
> @jlpowell84, I don't know what is happening as I myself am no REW expert. Maybe there is nothing wrong, I just have not seen many dips like that in small rooms??? Mybe ask the experts and see if everything is in order?



thats because he is not using any smoothing...the graphs you post are more then likely smoothed by 1/3. If Jpowell uses 1/6 smoothing which is similar to what we actually hear then those dips would be smoothed out. However the REW thread says to use no smoothing for subwoofers while some other knowledgeable members such as Bill F or Mark Seaton say its ok to use 1/6 or 1/12 smoothing.


here is a example:


----------



## GPBURNS

Monsters University - 7.1 TrueHD

Not much in LFE but decent soundtrack overall.

LFE moments were scene appropriate and well done but few and far between

Scare scenes and house party had some nice weight


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11380_20#post_23855963
> 
> 
> I believe several have had the driver bottom out with that sub down around 15hz.


I haven't really noticed that but I'm running 5 of them so they don't work too hard.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400#post_23858581
> 
> 
> I haven't really noticed that but I'm running 5 of them so they don't work too hard.


Sweet!


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400#post_23857772
> 
> 
> thats because he is not using any smoothing...the graphs you post are more then likely smoothed by 1/3. If Jpowell uses 1/6 smoothing which is similar to what we actually hear then those dips would be smoothed out. However the REW thread says to use no smoothing for subwoofers while some other knowledgeable members such as Bill F or Mark Seaton say its ok to use 1/6 or 1/12 smoothing


I am pretty sure my graph is not using smoothing.


----------



## steve nn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vader424242*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400#post_23856907
> 
> 
> Just regular vanilla Audyssey (not even AudysseyXT)..I am assuming that it does not EQ below 20Hz?



No your PEQ function on your sub will do the trick. That’s in part what it’s for.


----------



## Mrkazador


Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within (2001)


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400#post_2385
> 
> 
> I haven't really noticed that but I'm running 5 of them so they don't work too hard.



Yea I would think that helps alot. 5 of them have to sound pretty good I would imagine.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400#post_23858643
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure my graph is not using smoothing.



My apologies







I misread what you guys were talking about. Even with some smoothing in place I believe that dip would still be present.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400#post_23859098
> 
> 
> My apologies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I misread what you guys were talking about. Even with some smoothing in place I believe that dip would still be present.



No worries I will have it all worked out between audyssey and my open DRC an.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400_40#post_23858735
> 
> Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within (2001)



is this the DVD or Blu?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

So Afterbirth... uh, I mean... After Earth. One of the worst movies I've ever seen and will never see again. I waterfalled the ship crash scene because I had to have something about this movie be worth my time. Had the movie been full of this kind of LFE, I'd probably vote four and a half stars but as is I don't think I'll waste any more time coming up with a vote on this one.


This is from about 17 minutes into the movie to 19 minutes. Rental DVD.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Oklawolf/media/Speakers/Waterfalls/AE1.jpg.html  

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Oklawolf/media/Speakers/Waterfalls/AE2.jpg.html  

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Oklawolf/media/Speakers/Waterfalls/AE3.jpg.html


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400_20#post_23859095
> 
> 
> Yea I would think that helps alot. 5 of them have to sound pretty good I would imagine.


They do. They would sound better if I had a dedicated room but I get a pretty decent response considering my HT is in an open area.


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11310#post_23851571
> 
> 
> Despicable me 1 is the blues and Despicable me 2 is green/red.


Thanks very much for these graphs










I liked the original soundtrack a lot; the newer one looks like it's at a lower level overall (hopefully that means it's not suffering from the loudness wars!) and looks like it digs about as deep!


----------



## Slingblayde

I went to see Captain Phillips at Silver City here in Windsor yesterday, pretty good movie, no real Bassy scenes that I recall, but a good movie nonetheless. I need to head over to Detroit to one of the Atmos theaters to watch a new movie.


BUT one problem I had with it, and with almost every movie that comes out now, is the bloody Shaky Cam....CHRIST am I sick and Effing tired of this trend in movie making.







Does everything need to make you carsick while youre watching it nowadays? Can we get a movie that will actually have 10 seconds of movie that ISNT 27 clips pasted together to try and emulate some Faux-Action PLEASE? I dont need shaky cam and clips when the Captain of a vessel is looking at a map....


----------



## nube

Don't use smoothing in your graphs and we'll all be able to compare apples-to-apples. It's the best way to go, and it's primarily what the big sub testers (Ilkka, Ricci, bossobass, etc.) have done in the past. Why change now just to make your stuff look better artificially?










A lot of this forum is about bragging, but, to me, using any smoothing is about hiding. Be proud of what you got, seek help to refine it more, or don't post IMHO. There's no point in posting some heavily edited (smoothed) graphs just to get more pats on the back or THUMBS UP from the peanut gallery. What you've got is what you've got - own it like a man.


(P.S. I'm not calling anyone out specifically, just making general comments.)


----------



## Freniata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slingblayde*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400#post_23859890
> 
> 
> I went to see Captain Phillips at Silver City here in Windsor yesterday, pretty good movie, no real Bassy scenes that I recall, but a good movie nonetheless. I need to head over to Detroit to one of the Atmos theaters to watch a new movie.
> 
> 
> BUT one problem I had with it, and with almost every movie that comes out now, is the bloody Shaky Cam....CHRIST am I sick and Effing tired of this trend in movie making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does everything need to make you carsick while youre watching it nowadays? Can we get a movie that will actually have 10 seconds of movie that ISNT 27 clips pasted together to try and emulate some Faux-Action PLEASE? I dont need shaky cam and clips when the Captain of a vessel is looking at a map....



Here, here...+1,000,000!!!


----------



## ironhead1230




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400#post_23857772
> 
> 
> thats because he is not using any smoothing...the graphs you post are more then likely smoothed by 1/3. If Jpowell uses 1/6 smoothing which is similar to what we actually hear then those dips would be smoothed out. However the REW thread says to use no smoothing for subwoofers while some other knowledgeable members such as Bill F or Mark Seaton say its ok to use 1/6 or 1/12 smoothing.



Whether or not we hear at 1/6 octave resolution, what's important is what you trying to learn from the measurements. If you are looking for a general trend in response, smoothing can assist. If you are looking for any substantial cancellations, smoothing can mask them.


I think you are simplifying Mark's position on smoothing.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark Seaton*  /t/1467017/is-smoothing-a-graph-really-a-misrepresentation#post_23184595
> 
> 
> Your original statement nor title of this thread qualified your smoothing comments to only relate to low frequencies. It is a less off the mark statement when only looking at measurements below 100Hz, but it still depends on what you are looking for.
> 
> 
> Smoothing of subwoofer responses can make perfect sense when trying to view the direct response of a subwoofer in a near field measurement or when looking at an outdoor measurement where we know the hair in the measurement is from environmental noise or reflections which can be very hard to 100% eliminate.
> 
> 
> In small rooms (any home theater) we do want to generally be looking at 1/12th octave resolution or greater so we can see room modes and determine what we can or should do about them, if anything. Unless some specific sound effect lands directly on a narrow peak, it can be minimally noticeable, and with a null it is a matter of omission which will only be audible on comparison to a system or location which doesn't omit that range.
> 
> 
> It's always important to understand the limitations of any measurement you're taking and understand what it can and cannot tell you. It is easy to also change a measurement's parameters to window out different data which would appear as smoothing without any being applied. There are also many different measurement types, not only the one you have played with in REW's default subwoofer setting. When looking at a graph it's important to know the measurement type and conditions before you can read too much into the displayed curve.



The whole thread is a pretty good read.


Here is a specific example. Measurements are from my room of just the 2 subs with a 60hz crossover.


With 1/6 smoothing it looks pretty good.

 


With 1/12th smoothing you can start to see a problem around 60hz and 70hz.

 


Now with no smoothing you can see two definite cancellations at 60hz and 70hz. With smoothing you might miss these. IMO, like Mark posted, if there is content at those frequencies, those cancellations will be audible compared to a response without those cancellations.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ironhead1230*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400_100#post_23859920
> 
> 
> Whether or not we hear at 1/6 octave resolution, what's important is what you trying to learn from the measurements. If you are looking for a general trend in response, smoothing can assist. If you are looking for any substantial cancellations, smoothing can mask them.
> 
> 
> I think you are simplifying Mark's position on smoothing.
> 
> The whole thread is a pretty good read.
> 
> 
> Here is a specific example. Measurements are from my room of just the 2 subs with a 60hz crossover.
> 
> 
> With 1/6 smoothing it looks pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 1/12th smoothing you can start to see a problem around 60hz and 70hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with no smoothing you can see two definite cancellations at 60hz and 70hz. With smoothing you might miss these. IMO, like Mark posted, if there is content at those frequencies, those cancellations will be audible compared to a response without those cancellations.



The big question is whether one can hear the differences or not as those are very narrow nulls. The problem with tweaking is that once you start you can't help making sure everything is right whether you can hear or not. I could not listen to stuff knowing it can be better with some work even though it sounds good, Damn graphs and AVS!










The rule of thump is that we hear at 1/6th smoothing. One can apply 1/6th for the higher frequencies as they can be hard to see without smoothing but leave the bass unsmoothed. You don't see pretty straight lines unsmoothed with the high frequencies unless outside and if you do I would bet there is smoothing within the software. My omnimic was always smoother than REW with high frequencies.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400#post_23859893
> 
> 
> Don't use smoothing in your graphs and we'll all be able to compare apples-to-apples. It's the best way to go, and it's primarily what the big sub testers (Ilkka, Ricci, bossobass, etc.) have done in the past. Why change now just to make your stuff look better artificially?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of this forum is about bragging, but, to me, using any smoothing is about hiding. Be proud of what you got, seek help to refine it more, or don't post IMHO. There's no point in posting some heavily edited (smoothed) graphs just to get more pats on the back or THUMBS UP from the peanut gallery. What you've got is what you've got - own it like a man.
> 
> 
> (P.S. I'm not calling anyone out specifically, just making general comments.)



Yea my goal is + -3 to5db down to 7hz. EeeK! With no smoothing!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400_100#post_23860098
> 
> 
> Yea my goal is + -3 to5db down to 7hz. EeeK! With no smoothing!



Wait until you see how awesome your graph looks after tweaking at say 90 dBs and then you take it to say 115 dBs and now it is not flat! That is when you add more










Compression sweeps really show you what is going on, when the response starts changing the system is starting to compress whether due to nulls or lack of displacement or power. You can EQ nulls as much as you want but they show up when the volume changes regardless because it robs you of the headroom at that frequency. Sub placement and room treatments are so important in getting the flattest and smoothest response as possible without EQ.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11430#post_23860098
> 
> 
> Yea my goal is + -3 to5db down to 7hz. EeeK! With no smoothing!



+/-3db down to 7hz is great and all but can you do that at reference? I would much rather have a setup that is capable of reference level output from 15hz on up opposed to a setup that has extension into the 7hz range but can not play reference below 20hz. I am not saying your setup is not capable, just pointing out that a basic frequency response sweep does not tell the whole story as MKTheatre pointed out. You need to take a MAX Spl sweep and compare it with your 90db sweep and compare the change in FR or compression.


----------



## MKtheater

Yeah, I take compression sweeps and THD graphs. One now can look at the distortion from the sweeps! I always did it the hard way and learn new things everyday.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11430#post_23860112
> 
> 
> Wait until you see how awesome your graph looks after tweaking at say 90 dBs and then you take it to say 115 dBs and now it is not flat! That is when you add more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compression sweeps really show you what is going on, when the response starts changing the system is starting to compress whether due to nulls or lack of displacement or power. You can EQ nulls as much as you want but they show up when the volume changes regardless because it robs you of the headroom at that frequency. Sub placement and room treatments are so important in getting the flattest and smoothest response as possible without EQ.



Oh yea I know what you guys are saying. I certainly don't expect to 115db at 7 hz. In fact I don't want to. My rental has wood paneling and some older type ceiling. I did hit 105 db and that was intense. I don't have a desire to go higher. Well I do but I don't want to damage anything. I don't know where my line starts to fade below reference. 20hz, 16hz, 13hz? Prob about 16 if I had to make a educated guess. Maybe a tad lower. I do know I have found my permanent placement after many REW raw sub graphs the last couple weeks. I do get right at 8db room gain across the board which is also nice! I played the WWZ grenade scene at -13 and the room sounded like it was going to cave in once it hit the infrasonic. My fiancé looked very worried and said I better be careful


I actually want to develop a house curve rising 8db from 100hz to 30hz. Then let it roll flat behind that, and or down below 15hz


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400#post_23860029
> 
> 
> 
> The rule of *thump* is that we hear at 1/6th smoothing.



Hitherto unknown terminology--thank you


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400_100#post_23860724
> 
> 
> Hitherto unknown terminology--thank you



Hey, creators have to start somewhere.


----------



## kemiza

Any frequency charts on the movie Ronin?


----------



## jlpowell84

Well for all you single digit nuts, I think I may develop a house curve that rolls behind 15hz. The super low just is a bit much on my rental. :/. I need a concrete bunker with a subfloor in it to get tactile feel still.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400_100#post_23862751
> 
> 
> Well for all you single digit nuts, I think I may develop a house curve that rolls behind 15hz. The super low just is a bit much on my rental. :/. I need a concrete bunker with a subfloor in it to get tactile feel still.



Don't do it for us. Do it for you!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11430#post_23863884
> 
> 
> Don't do it for us. Do it for you!



Oh yea totally. I will develop the curve that sounds and feels the best. I am in one 15amp circuit too so that's a another reason. Although a 105 db sweep, spiking to 110 didn't trip anything. Good times!


----------



## Cowboys

Man of steel has decent bass, if I have to guest: 30hz and above but the surrounds are loud. Anyone notices the surrounds being loud? 3D has great depth too. I am surprise that I like this movie better than PR.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11430#post_23864206
> 
> 
> Man of steel has decent bass, if I have to guest: 30hz and above but the surrounds are loud. Anyone notices the surrounds being loud? 3D has great depth too. I am surprise that I like this movie better than PR.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11220#post_23846770
> 
> 
> Continuing the trend of filtered ULF, Man of Steel:


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11430#post_23864248



I wish I had an extra pair of hands so I could give this 4 thumbs down!


#chappelleshow


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11430#post_23864206
> 
> 
> Man of steel has decent bass, if I have to guest: 30hz and above but the surrounds are loud. Anyone notices the surrounds being loud? 3D has great depth too. I am surprise that I like this movie better than PR.



I haven't seen MOS yet, but as to surrounds being loud I've noticed this trend a lot recently on the bluray 'premium' mixes. From reading up on the sound guys' discussions it seems they are remixing the soundtrack with the surrounds hotter than in the theatrical mixes, imo probably part of a strategy to remix to a lower target volume and overall dynamic level to be more home friendly/system friendly.


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11370#post_23855157
> 
> 
> For, example, in my tests where we measured voltage out of the SW jack and out of a PEQ after the SW jack, we tried many combinations of MVL and SW trim level with varying amounts of PEQ boost within the subwoofer bandwidth. What we found is that when, say, the MVL is at reference and you bump the SW trim to 'run the sub hot', there comes a point where the voltage no longer increases as you bump the SW trim. That basically meant that the systems SW out signal reached a ceiling and was clipping. The further you bump the SW trim beyond that point, the worse the clipping would become, as common sense would suggest.
> 
> 
> There are no clip indicators on consumer gear. So, the average user who bumps the sub "11dB hot" is almost certainly sending a clipped signal to the amplifier, but has no idea that's the case.
> 
> 
> All amplifiers have a sensitivity rating. That number tells you how many Vi (volts input) are required to drive the amplifier to full output power. A general rule number is 2V. That is, if you send the amplifier a 2V peak signal from your SW output of the AVR (plus any outboard gear like DSP EQ), the gain attenuator control knob (what most people call the 'volume' knob on the sub amp) can be full open (when turned fully clockwise). This is technically referred to as being set to minus infinity attenuation, or no attenuation. As you turn the amps gain control counterclockwise you attenuate or reduce the gain, but, the whole range of fully counterclockwise to fully clockwise is within safe operation for the input voltage.
> 
> 
> Your calibration of the subwoofer to flat with the satellites should be with the amps gain control around 12-2 O'clock and the SW trim around '0'. You can then 'run the subs hot' by turning the amps gain knob clockwise all the way up to fully clockwise with no ill effects because the input signal is not changing.
> 
> 
> Conversely, if the amplifiers input sensitivity and input voltage are matched and you choose to run the subs hot by bumping the SW trim/MVL/PEQ Boost (increasing the V of the signal to the sub amp), you risk several consequences, none of them desirable. First, as our measurements showed, the signal from the AVR/DSP, etc., to the sub amp was easily severely clipped when playing scenes from movies like WOTW in extreme settings conditions (such as +10dB SW trim with +3dBRL MVL, EQ boost, etc.). Second, since the amplifier only requires 2V input to reach maximum output, sending a signal with 10V peaks will cause amplifier protection circuits to kick in (clip limiters, current limiters, voltage limiters, etc) because, regardless of where the amps gain control knob is set, you are severely overdriving the amp. Worse, the amplifier is now amplifying a clipped signal, again, regardless of where the amps gain control knob is set.
> 
> 
> With commercial subs, there are no indicator lights to let you know when protection circuits have kicked in, preventing damage due to compressing/clipping/over temp/over voltage, etc. Even if there were, they would be on the back side of the sub where you generally won't see them anyway. Of course, it stands to reason that cheaper sub amplifiers have less effective protection circuitry and when the sub is faced with this sort of abuse, the amp fails (MFW-15, Ed, etc.). But, in the case of a good amp with good protection circuitry, just because the protection devices are preventing disaster doesn't mean the resulting playback is a good result. Distortion, compression and clipping are all bad things to be avoided and have been discussed here from the beginning of the forum.
> 
> 
> If you have a commercial sub and a popular AVR with no PEQ in the chain and you calibrate flat with the sub amps gain around 12-2 O'clock and the SW trim at '0' or less, then bumping the sub a few dB using the SW trim will not be a problem. If you begin with a system that isn't properly gain matched and you run the SW trim up +11dB and you have any sort of PEQ boost in line, you will very likely experience negative results.


Thank you very much for this detailed explanation of gain, bosso - it's very well timed as I am thinking about gain on my hopefully forthcoming DIY build at the moment!



I'm still not sure I completely understand it, though... re:


> Quote:
> Your calibration of the subwoofer to flat with the satellites should be with the amps gain control around 12-2 O'clock and the SW trim around '0'. You can then 'run the subs hot' by turning the amps gain knob clockwise all the way up to fully clockwise with no ill effects because the input signal is not changing.


Is this saying that you correctly calibrate to 75dB (or whatever your AVR calibrates to) with correctly calibrated gain sensitivity on the amp via tweaking the gain attenuation knob until it's correct? And then if you want more output, you can tweak the gain attenuation knob upwards, to reduce the attenuation?


Say, for example, your amp is 1000w and you need all of that to deliver Reference level. If it's calibrated as above then you are already using all 1000w - won't turning the gain attenuation knob up (i.e. reducing attenuation and increasing output) therefore have no effect? Or will it tip the output into clipping by raising the levels where it can and just chopping the tops of the curves off where it's already at max output (therefore effectively reducing dynamic range)??


If the above is true, is it correct to assume that increasing the power of the amp by buying another one with more output, say 2000w, is the way to go (ignoring driver capabilities for the sake of this discussion) because it will have the ability to output Reference level with 1000w but still have 1000w of headroom to increase the gain into if you want to go a bit mad and run the subs hot?



And, to ask another question...


Is it correct to say that you don't have to have the gain attenuation knob turned all the way up (i.e. zero gain attenuation) to get all the power out of the amp, assuming the AVR is asking the amp to put out enough output to reach Reference (or whatever) at some single-digit frequency, which requires a lot of output?



Apologies - I feel like I have this half-clear in my head but it's still a little fuzzy...


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11430#post_23862145
> 
> 
> Any frequency charts on the movie Ronin?


The one with Robert De Niro in?


I love that film







but it's old now - I would say nothing really below about 30Hz, from what I've watched of it on BluRay. (I really should finish watching it at some point... lol)


----------



## wse

Any one knows which version of DVD Master & Commender I should get? There are tow versions on Amazon


----------



## Roger Dressler

^^ They all look the same to me, other than price and whether the extras disc is included. The movie disc is the same.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11430#post_23866231
> 
> 
> Any one knows which version of DVD Master & Commender I should get? There are tow versions on Amazon


This one. http://www.amazon.com/Master-Commander-Side-World-Widescreen/dp/B0001HLVS2/ref=sr_1_1?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1382559602&sr=1-1&keywords=master+and+commander


----------



## nube

Just make sure to set it to the DTS track in the languages menu!


----------



## nube

I want to chronicle all the best & most well-known bass sweeps in movies. I mean real bass sweeps, not just big bass moments or changes in frequency - sweeps are recognizable by their distinctive sound & shape in a spectrograph.


Here is the first batch, with links to the overall measurements of each movie:

*Transformers* - Ironhide Flip (1:56:01 - 1:56:15)

 

*War of the Worlds* - Pods Emerge (0:24:56 - 0:25:00)

 

*Oblivion* - Rappelling Rope Breaks (0:19:00 - 0:19:13)

 

*World War Z* - First Grenade (1:05:30 - 1:05:35)

 

*Tron:Legacy* - Entering The Grid (0:23:07 - 0:23.17)

 

*The Great Gatsby* - Drunken Harlem Debauchery (0:21:30 - 0:22:30)

 

*The Man with the Iron Fists* - Beginning (00:00:06 - 00:00:21)

 

*Transformers 2 - Revenge of the Fallen* - Warehouse Firefight (before OP dies) (0:58:35 - 0:58:44)

 

*Monsters, Inc* - Boo's Laugh (0:30:34 - 0:30:40)

 

*The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring* - Sauron is Defeated (0:04:10 - 0:04:20)

 

*Live Free or Die Hard* - Tunnel Chase - (0:42:45 - 0:42:53)

 

*Pulse* - Server Room (1:13:04 - 1:14:20)

 

*The Incredible Hulk* - Sonic Cannons (0:54:50 - 0:54:57)

 

* Oz the Great and Powerful * - Evanora midairs Glinda (1:40:38 - 1:40:45)

 

*The Hunger Games* - The Reaping (0:10:00 - 0:16:45)

 

* Elysium * - The Reboot (1:39:14 - 1:39-34)

 



I can't remember them all. If you want to see others, reply with the exact timestamp & movie name, and I'll add them to this post as time goes on.


----------



## Bunga99

Thanks Nube,


I think the following may qualify as a bass sweep atleast it feels that way to me and I’d like to see the graph for it if possible:


Transformers 2 - Optimus Prime Flip. The timestamp is 58:35


----------



## MKtheater

Which WOTW's is that? I know there are two sweeps showing a long distance view of the first Pod emerging. It is very subtle. How low? I read before it was 5 hz.


----------



## MKtheater

Dredd has some as well. I think the Amazing spiderman too.


----------



## Fredrick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11340#post_23853657
> 
> 
> Little movie fest last night
> 
> Conjuring has some really nice LFE scenes
> 
> Digs pretty deep with some volume – nice surprise



The bass content in the Conjuring were some of the deepest I have ever heard in a movie theater, I hope they did not mess with the LFE track while transferring it to Blu-ray.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11430#post_23868641
> 
> 
> Thanks Nube,
> 
> 
> I think the following may qualify as a bass sweep atleast it feels that way to me and I’d like to see the graph for it if possible:
> 
> 
> Transformers 2 - Optimus Prime Flip. The timestamp is 58:35



Thanks, I'll check it out.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11430#post_23868651
> 
> 
> Which WOTW's is that? I know there are two sweeps showing a long distance view of the first Pod emerging. It is very subtle. How low? I read before it was 5 hz.



The WOTW sweeps I listed are the same ones you're talking about. They're subtle, but there. I remember when I first built my sealed subs, watching and rewatching that whole scene because people talked about these awesome, super deep bass sweeps. Well, as it turns out, they're not that awesome in the pantheon of bass sweeps. It took me a long time to find them because, based on the talk surrounding them, I really was expecting something more.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11430#post_23868658
> 
> 
> Dredd has some as well. I think the Amazing spiderman too.



Timestamps, man! Timestamps!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400_100#post_23868677
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WOTW sweeps I listed are the same ones you're talking about. They're subtle, but there. I remember when I first built my sealed subs, watching and rewatching that whole scene because people talked about these awesome, super deep bass sweeps. Well, as it turns out, they're not that awesome in the pantheon of bass sweeps. It took me a long time to find them because, based on the talk surrounding them, I really was expecting something more.
> 
> Timestamps, man! Timestamps!



Timestamps, I have to re-watch them again! My theater is down










Maybe I can cheat and look for the graphs already done, if there were any they should be listed.


----------



## nube

Bunga99,


You were right on the money! I added it to the list. Thanks!


----------



## Bunga99

Wow, That was quick!









Thanks for posting the graph!


----------



## Bunga99

Nube,


This one may qualify as a bass sweep too and I always wanted to see a graph of it.


Monsters Inc - Boo's laugh - Timestamp is 30:44


----------



## spidey.joe80

My favorite bass sweep is from Bounty Killer. Its unique in that it pulses, its super hot too. Its not well known but it should be!

53-54 min


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11460#post_23868975
> 
> 
> Nube,
> 
> 
> This one may qualify as a bass sweep too and I always wanted to see a graph of it.
> 
> 
> Monsters Inc - Boo's laugh - Timestamp is 30:44



You're on FIRE!! I was just thinking about that one the other day, and it's a REALLY good one! I graphed it and updated the list. Thanks!










To navigate to it quickly, click the link in my sig.


----------



## nube

spidey.joe80,


Thanks for the heads up. I'd never even heard of that movie! It looks like it's about as terrible as After Earth. I'll check it out when it makes it to BR.


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11400_100#post_23860029
> 
> 
> The rule of thump is that we hear at 1/6th smoothing .



Thump... I get it!


I think this is a slightly overly simplified way to look at it. I think what is meant by "we hear at 1/6th smoothing" is to say our ears/brains are not fine-tuned enough to hear frequencies that specifically. But... if for example, you had a very specific cancelation at 65 Hz at the listening position and there was an isolated tone playing at specifically 65 Hz on a recording,it would be greatly reduced in volume. So in that case, anybody would be able to tell there is a problem. So it's all about context.


Totally off-topic, but this reminds me of the discussion about refresh rates on screens. I recall hearing that anything higher than say 75 Hz was not discernible by the human eye. But that is just simply not true... it may be true for certain types of content in certain conditions, but all you have to do is wiggle your mouse on a 60Hz screen, and then on a 120Hz screen and it becomes totally obvious the difference. But even at 120Hz, I can see multiple mouse cursors skipping across the screen. So if I had access to a 240Hz screen, the cursor would skip even less. So in that context, we haven't even seen how many frames per second it would take to completely look as real as waiving your finger in front of you vs. on a screen.


Human perception is a lot more precise than people sometimes give credit for. Hence this thread... a bunch of people that love ULF (which a certain part of the population is convinced we can't even perceive). LOL


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[KYA]Mega*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11460#post_23869186
> 
> 
> 
> I think what is meant by "we hear at 1/6th smoothing" is to say our ears/brains are not fine-tuned enough to hear frequencies that specifically. But... if for example, you had a very specific cancelation at 65 Hz at the listening position and there was an isolated tone playing at specifically 65 Hz on a recording,it would be greatly reduced in volume. So in that case, anybody would be able to tell there is a problem. So it's all about context.


^This.

 

My personal view:

 

Don't use any smoothing at first to reveal nulls. Move subs around, adjust phase, distance, etc. to remove the nulls. You've solved for the isolated tone situation above.

 

Once the nulls have been removed, switch to what we 'hear'...from what I understand, 1/6th smoothing. If you have an external EQ, tweak your curve from this 1/6th view. Set and forget.









 

The assumption here is that we can only hear at this resolution: meaning if you have one curve that is completely flat with no smoothing, and another curve that is a little choppy with no smoothing, but both curves look exactly the same at 1/6th smoothing, that you cannot audibly tell a difference between the two curves.


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11460#post_23869100
> 
> 
> You're on FIRE!! I was just thinking about that one the other day, and it's a REALLY good one! I graphed it and updated the list. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To navigate to it quickly, click the link in my sig.



Awesome! Thanks again for the waterfall.


I like the link in the sig idea too. Maybe we can get Lfe Man to also update the first page to a direct link to that page as well.


----------



## maxmercy

I'll need to post timestamps, but I thought of these:


Transformers - Blackout's pulse breaks the air control tower's glass (midbass sweep). Also, Bumblebee's radio blowing up all the car windshield's at Bobby Bolivia's (upward sweep).....


Lord of the Rings, Fellowship of the Ring - Sauron Falls after the Ring is cut from his hand.



All middle to high LF, but effective. I wish Blackout's could have been recorded hotter. It was great in cinema, as was Bee's and IronHide's.....


JSS


----------



## MKtheater

There is another sweep when bumble bee shoots the transformer that won't die and when he shoots the last bullet there is a nice sweep.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11430#post_23868561
> 
> 
> I want to chronicle all the best & most well-known bass sweeps in movies. I mean real bass sweeps, not just big bass moments or changes in frequency - sweeps are recognizable by their distinctive sound & shape in a spectrograph.
> 
> 
> Here is the first batch, with links to the overall measurements of each movie:
> 
> *Transformers* - Ironhide Flip (1:56:01 - 1:56:15)
> 
> 
> 
> *War of the Worlds* - Pods Emerge (0:24:56 - 0:25:00)
> 
> 
> 
> *Oblivion* - Rappelling Rope Breaks (0:19:00 - 0:19:13)
> 
> 
> 
> *World War Z* - First Grenade (1:05:30 - 1:05:35)
> 
> 
> 
> *Tron:Legacy* - Entering The Grid (0:23:07 - 0:23.17)
> 
> 
> 
> *The Great Gatsby* - Drunken Harlem Debauchery (0:21:30 - 0:22:30)
> 
> 
> 
> *The Man with the Iron Fists* - Beginning (00:00:06 - 00:00:21)
> 
> 
> 
> *Transformers 2 - Revenge of the Fallen* - Warehouse Firefight (before OP dies) (0:58:35 - 0:58:44)
> 
> 
> 
> *Monsters, Inc* - Boo's Laugh (0:30:34 - 0:30:40)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember them all. If you want to see others, reply with the exact timestamp & movie name, and I'll add them to this post as time goes on.



Thanks for the compilation. This graphically shows exactly why the WWZ sweep became my favorite bass sweep so far the first time I heard it. It goes the lowest the loudest (with a sweeping tone as opposed to the ...broken sweep used in T:L) and as it approaches that 10Hz mark.... WOW... the shuddering effect from the low frequency's cyclic rate is just AWESOME! The only way I can describe it in text is that it sounds like "eeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWBRRRRRRRR B B B B B B B B B" LOL!



Max


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11460#post_23869397
> 
> 
> I'll need to post timestamps, but I thought of these:
> 
> 
> Transformers - Blackout's pulse breaks the air control tower's glass (midbass sweep). Also, Bumblebee's radio blowing up all the car windshield's at Bobby Bolivia's (upward sweep).....
> 
> 
> Lord of the Rings, Fellowship of the Ring - Sauron Falls after the Ring is cut from his hand.
> 
> 
> 
> All middle to high LF, but effective. I wish Blackout's could have been recorded hotter. It was great in cinema, as was Bee's and IronHide's.....
> 
> 
> JSS



Man, how could I forget the Sauron ring sweep?? That was the first thing I demoed with my Captivator years ago!


----------



## bossobass

Hunger Games; not high level but >20 sweeps all the way down:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1164139


----------



## nube

Updated with the LOTR - Sauron is Defeated sweep.


Dave,


Thanks for the suggestion. What's the timestamp on that one? I didn't remember that from the movie, but it looks a lot like some of the repetitive sweeps from The Man with the Iron Fists.


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8430#post_23388629
> 
> 
> OZ the Great and Powerful
> 
> DTS 1536kbps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add timestamps



I don't own the movie but remember my rental disc of Oz had some impressive sweeps. The one at the 1:40 looks pretty good. Thanks for posting this MACCA350.


----------



## Mrkazador


Odd Thomas (2013)


----------



## MadHek

All this talk about bass sweeps and no mention of Pulse - Server room scene?

Terrible movie but that sweeping basstone is something special









Or the end sweep just after the server room.



Mrkazador: Sweet! Full frequency range on both peak and average graph, looks promising









I loved that book so I have high hopes about the movie, what source btw?


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11460#post_23870104
> 
> Odd Thomas (2013)



Whoah.


JSS


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11460#post_23870302
> 
> 
> Whoah.
> 
> 
> JSS


I think it should be mandatory that any time someone posts "whoah" they should also include a pic or gif of Keanau in The Matrix.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11460#post_23869855
> 
> 
> Hunger Games; not high level but >20 sweeps all the way down:
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1164139


Is this during the lottery scene? If so, one of my favorite scenes where the use of ulf is used to build tension. Adds a nice weight and wobble to that scene!


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11460#post_23869286
> 
> 
> ^This.
> 
> 
> My personal view:
> 
> 
> Don't use any smoothing at first to reveal nulls. Move subs around, adjust phase, distance, etc. to remove the nulls. You've solved for the isolated tone situation above.
> 
> 
> Once the nulls have been removed, switch to what we 'hear'...from what I understand, 1/6th smoothing. If you have an external EQ, tweak your curve from this 1/6th view. Set and forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The assumption here is that we can only hear at this resolution: meaning if you have one curve that is completely flat with no smoothing, and another curve that is a little choppy with no smoothing, but both curves look exactly the same at 1/6th smoothing, that you cannot audibly tell a difference between the two curves.



Maybe your software is different from REW, but each time you take a measurement with REW no smoothing is applied...all you get is a raw unsmoothed graph. So there is no way one will miss any important issues a smoothed graph may mask.


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11450_50#post_23868561
> 
> 
> I want to chronicle all the best & most well-known bass sweeps in movies. I mean real bass sweeps, not just big bass moments or changes in frequency - sweeps are recognizable by their distinctive sound & shape in a spectrograph.
> 
> 
> I can't remember them all. If you want to see others, reply with the exact timestamp & movie name, and I'll add them to this post as time goes on.



Another one is in Die Hard 4, tunnel scene when the car flips and nearly lands on top of Bruce Willis.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11460#post_23870451
> 
> 
> Maybe your software is different from REW, but each time you take a measurement with REW no smoothing is applied...all you get is a raw unsmoothed graph. So there is no way one will miss any important issues a smoothed graph may mask.



Does the SMS use smoothing?


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11460#post_23870848
> 
> 
> Does the SMS use smoothing?



yes like 1/3 too i think


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11460#post_23869397
> 
> 
> I'll need to post timestamps, but I thought of these:
> 
> 
> Transformers - Blackout's pulse breaks the air control tower's glass (midbass sweep). Also, Bumblebee's radio blowing up all the car windshield's at Bobby Bolivia's (upward sweep).....
> 
> 
> Lord of the Rings, Fellowship of the Ring - Sauron Falls after the Ring is cut from his hand.
> 
> 
> 
> All middle to high LF, but effective. I wish Blackout's could have been recorded hotter. It was great in cinema, as was Bee's and IronHide's.....
> 
> 
> JSS



G*damn it's funny how we love not just the same kind of bass but the *exact* moments in movies.










Nube - Awesome, man! Great idea to catalog all the good sweeps out there.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11460#post_23869627
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compilation. This graphically shows exactly why the WWZ sweep became my favorite bass sweep so far the first time I heard it. It goes the lowest the loudest (with a sweeping tone as opposed to the ...broken sweep used in T:L) and as it approaches that 10Hz mark.... WOW... the shuddering effect from the low frequency's cyclic rate is just AWESOME! The only way I can describe it in text is that it sounds like "eeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWBRRRRRRRR B B B B B B B B B" LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Max



Ahahah! Yeah. You got it down, sir.


----------



## edlittle

New Captain America trailer up. Obviously not expecting anything from all the past realeases, and I won't spoil anything, but there's definitely a scene in there that could have some massive base.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlittle*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11460_60#post_23871406
> 
> 
> New Captain America trailer up. Obviously not expecting anything from all the past realeases, and I won't spoil anything, but there's definitely a scene in there that could have some massive base.



I know this means all but nothing, but interesting anyway.










Under 10Hz I would imagine got filtered out by the AAC 128kbps compression.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Definitely not but cool extension on the trailer.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11460#post_23871139
> 
> 
> G*damn it's funny how we love not just the same kind of bass but the *exact* moments in movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nube - Awesome, man! Great idea to catalog all the good sweeps out there.



+1 on the +1 for nube's idea!


Scott,


Lest we forget the best upward sweep EVER in ULF-times.....The Sonic Cannon scene. Slow Sweep starting at 12Hz on up, with modulation....it is a drywall-cracker. Hell, that entire scene starting on the glassed overpass with the gas grenade launchers all the way to the Hulk's kick to Blonsky's chest and his subsequent rag-dolling into the tree is pure MLF, LF, and ULF goodness....every time a new film is hailed as the newest and best-est bass ever, I just pop in good-ol' TIH. Take your pick. Brazilian favela and factory, college campus, or downtown Harlem. Each scene has terrific slam, couch shaking rumble, and ULF uneasiness.....in a great balance. Most of the time, the new films are left wanting.....but I keep searching because occasionally I am surprised to find a worthy addition.


JSS


----------



## jlpowell84

Ok MKtheater and Basshead81, this is as loud as I am willing to go. I don't wanna piss anyone off or break anything in my rental


----------



## jlpowell84

would you guys consider it blasphemy if I set a 10hz high pass filter?


----------



## basshead81

^are you going to put handicap stickers on your submersives while you are at it?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11490#post_23873313
> 
> 
> ^are you going to put handicap stickers on your submersives while you are at it?



HAHA!!! I am in experiment mode. I do have these old school wood paneling walls that flap when the boys get low. all said and done specific scenes will help test the difference.


----------



## Steveo1234

Man of steel. Weak 4 star.


Yeah, auhm, so. I had very low expectations going into this movie. Both for the LFE and the rest of the audio although I expected amazing PQ.

Turns out I have a different opinion on it after the movie. I think the PQ was pretty lacking to be honest. Very grainy and pretty bland . Nowhere near the top PQ movies like STID and so on.

LFE was better then expected. Lot better. Clearly filtered, but, very strong 30hz content in my room. Rest of the soundtrack wasnt clipped for extended periods even though there was clear clipping going on atleast in the front channels. Listen at -8db which was pretty much as loud as I wanted to go with the extended action parts in the last third of the movie.


So, better then expected, but crap compared to the best.


----------



## billpan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11490#post_23873725
> 
> 
> Man of steel. Weak 4 star.
> 
> 
> Yeah, auhm, so. I had very low expectations going into this movie. Both for the LFE and the rest of the audio although I expected amazing PQ.
> 
> Turns out I have a different opinion on it after the movie. I think the PQ was pretty lacking to be honest. Very grainy and pretty bland . Nowhere near the top PQ movies like STID and so on.
> 
> LFE was better then expected. Lot better. Clearly filtered, but, very strong 30hz content in my room. Rest of the soundtrack wasnt clipped for extended periods even though there was clear clipping going on atleast in the front channels. Listen at -8db which was pretty much as loud as I wanted to go with the extended action parts in the last third of the movie.
> 
> 
> So, better then expected, but crap compared to the best.


Exactly.Bass and everything else were louder after the 1.43 mark as the sound mixer seemed to raise everything a couple of dbs..despite that the sound didnt have the extended dynamic range of the best soundtracks like Oz and Thor which i rewatched the next day and felt the difference.


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11460#post_23870104
> 
> Odd Thomas (2013)


Wow, that looks pretty good!











IMDB lists the following on Sound - anyone known for decent mixing?


> Quote:
> Wade Barnett ... adr recordist
> 
> Brett Becker ... sound utility
> 
> Jesse Ehredt ... sound recordist
> 
> David Esparza ... supervising sound effects editor
> 
> Rodney Gurule ... production sound mixer
> 
> Ellen Heuer ... foley artist
> 
> Matthew Kabakoff ... sound utility
> 
> Sang Kim ... assistant sound editor
> 
> Paul Knox ... foley mixer
> 
> Jeff Knudsen ... boom operator
> 
> Scott Kramer ... sound editor
> 
> Jordan Lewis ... additional foley artist
> 
> Tim Limer ... sound recordist
> 
> Travis MacKay ... adr mixer
> 
> Michael Magill ... supervising dialogue & adr editor / supervising sound editor
> 
> Michael Russo ... foley engineer
> 
> Gabriel J. Serrano ... sound re-recording mixer
> 
> Irene Vinader ... foley editor
> 
> Martyn Zub ... sound effects editor




I can't seem to find it on Amazon, though??



EDIT: Looks like it's not out until December 2013!
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=odd%20thomas


----------



## nube

I updated the list with the DH4 tunnel scene. Please update your posts with timestamps if you've put in a request OR posted a sweep.


I won't be posting anybody else's sweeps in my list because I want to keep them all apple-to-apples comparable, done from my system with the exact same settings, digital capture, etc. That's why I need timestamps.


----------



## Freniata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11490#post_23874176
> 
> 
> I updated the list with the DH4 tunnel scene. Please update your posts with timestamps if you've put in a request OR posted a sweep.
> 
> 
> I won't be posting anybody else's sweeps in my list because I want to keep them all apple-to-apples comparable, done from my system with the exact same settings, digital capture, etc. That's why I need timestamps.



Thanks for doing this...I for one, greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Freniata

The man with the iron fist

@1:37:50 - 1:39:00 has what looks like a few sweeps...thanks


----------



## Bunga99

Nube,


This may be another:


The New Daughter - when the father enters the cave - Timestamp 1hr 35min 22secs.


Not sure if this one is a sweep but it somewhat reminds me of the feel from the Hunger Games scene/waterfall that Bosso posted.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11460#post_23870451
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe your software is different from REW, but each time you take a measurement with REW no smoothing is applied...all you get is a raw unsmoothed graph. So there is no way one will miss any important issues a smoothed graph may mask.


Yes, I use the Omnimic. You choose the resolution.


----------



## Mrkazador


Turbo (2013)


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Anybody have a chance to graph or see The Conjuring? Has some decent moments in it but I am curious as to how low it goes.


----------



## basshead81

Watched RIPD lastnight = Bunk!


----------



## KevinH

I saw STID in the commercial theater but just last night spun the Blu at home. It sure seemed better than a 3.5 to me. Is it rated lower because of the filtered ULF? Overall I thought the entire soundtrack was badass. The effects were loud(hot) but not shrill and nothing made me wince. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## thrang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11490#post_23877524
> 
> 
> I saw STID in the commercial theater but just last night spun the Blu at home. It sure seemed better than a 3.5 to me. Is it rated lower because of the filtered ULF? Overall I though the entire soundtrack was badass. The effects were loud(hot) but not shrill and nothing made me wince. Really enjoyed it.



A number of us found it too hot, harsh, with clipping and just plain noisy during the busy parts...I think 3.5 is generous...


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thrang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11490#post_23877577
> 
> 
> A number of us found it too hot, harsh, with clipping and just plain noisy during the busy parts...I think 3.5 is generous...



Fair enough..........thought it sounded great on my system.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BornSlippyZ*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11490#post_23877213
> 
> 
> Anybody have a chance to graph or see The Conjuring? Has some decent moments in it but I am curious as to how low it goes.



Watched it last night and it definitely has some very good moments and the audio in general was fantastic I thought (very effective!). The scene
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) right after the girl closes the dumpster at around the 2:40-2:50 mark where a couple bass hits happen before the knock on the door
gave my 12/2 SVS sub a bit of an issue which I thought was interesting since while loud did not seem to go too low I don't think. I have certainly played many louder and lower scenes in my setup without issue, so not sure why this particular scene made my 12/2 choke up a bit. It sounded just noticeably distorted while my PB13s sounded fine with it. There were certainly more demanding parts even in this film that did not give it issues either, so not sure what the deal was and why this particular moment for this sub which has not made that type of noise in the 8 years or so that I have had it tripped it up.







It almost sounded like the drivers were not fast enough to keep up or something. I would be curious to see a graph of this particular ~4 seconds which had 2 bass hits IIRC not because it is noteworthy really for depth or level (it was loud and fairly low though), but just because I am curious to see what tripped up this sub for whatever reason.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BornSlippyZ*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11500_100#post_23877213
> 
> 
> Anybody have a chance to graph or see The Conjuring? Has some decent moments in it but I am curious as to how low it goes.



+1


Pretty good use of LFE to build suspense IMO. I watched it streaming through FIOS. Wonder what, if anything Blu-ray would add to audio quality?


----------



## Torqdog

We finally got around to watching Oblivion last night. Good movie that will be viewed again. I noticed that there are two lossless soundtrack offerings.......DTS MA-HD 7.1 mastered at 48k and a Dolby True HD 5.1 mastered at 96k. I seem to remember some discussion regarding the two tracks, was there any consensus as to which one was better? I noticed the Dolby track was quite a bit louder. Theoretically speaking, I guess the Dolby track should be superior with it's 96k mastering, right?

The bass was awesome throughout........a VERY well balanced soundtrack.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11490#post_23877691
> 
> 
> We finally got around to watching Oblivion last night. Good movie that will be viewed again. I noticed that there are two lossless soundtrack offerings.......DTS MA-HD 7.1 mastered at 48k and a Dolby True HD 5.1 mastered at 96k. I seem to remember some discussion regarding the two tracks, was there any consensus as to which one was better? I noticed the Dolby track was quite a bit louder. Theoretically speaking, I guess the Dolby track should be superior with it's 96k mastering, right?
> 
> The bass was awesome throughout........a VERY well balanced soundtrack.




The TrueHD track is an isolated score track with no dialog and effects, just music. The TrueHD track being an isolated score track keeps the music volume at a constant level throughout (besides the fades in and out between numbers when they happen) while the standard track has the music levels going up and down to accommodate the rest of the track/mix.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11490#post_23877837
> 
> 
> The TrueHD track is an isolated score track with no dialog and effects, just music. The TrueHD track being an isolated score track keeps the music volume at a constant level throughout (besides the fades in and out between numbers when they happen) while the standard track has the music levels going up and down to accommodate the rest of the track/mix.



Interesting........I thought I saw an option where you could choose to have it just play the score or play the track in it's entirety on the dolby lossless track. I was letting my Oppo do the decoding if it makes any difference. I guess I'll have to go back and check it again.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11490#post_23875484
> 
> 
> Nube,
> 
> 
> This may be another:
> 
> 
> The New Daughter - when the father enters the cave - Timestamp 1hr 35min 22secs.
> 
> 
> Not sure if this one is a sweep but it somewhat reminds me of the feel from the Hunger Games scene/waterfall that Bosso posted.



I graphed that scene a couple months ago. It's not a sweep, but it's a long effect. Here's about 1/5 of it graphed:


The New Daughter - Cave scene

 


Also, while it sounds/feels like a continuous sine wave sweep, the Pulse - Server Room scene doesn't look like other bass sweeps. I'll post it in the list, though, just in case anybody hasn't seen it and wants to.


----------



## Kini62

Is there a graph of "War Horse"? Watched it last night off of DirecTV in DD. It sounded pretty good although I didn't have it very loud. Just wondering how the Blu-ray would sound. Some of the battle scenes seemed to have some good bass moments.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BornSlippyZ*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11500_100#post_23877213
> 
> 
> Anybody have a chance to graph or see The Conjuring? Has some decent moments in it but I am curious as to how low it goes.


 

 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10900_100#post_23813815


----------



## BornSlippyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11490#post_23878099
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10900_100#post_23813815


Thank you very much! Wow, it does go low! Even though my VTF doesn't pick up all of that frequency, it is nice to know that movie has some decent bass.


----------



## eNoize

In 'Embrace of the Vampire (2013),' it's not as impressive or loud as some of the other sweeps collected by nube, but it was definitely a surprise to hear this in such a crappy, low-budget direct-to-video horror flick which only musters some decent bass throughout.


01.22.25 - 01.22.30


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11490#post_23877603
> 
> 
> Fair enough..........thought it sounded great on my system.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11040#post_23830834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Conjuring' is a great deal of fun. It doesn't plummet down low as some of the best, but dynamics exhibit excellent range and extension into ULF territory is palpable. It shakes walls and rattles doors on several occasions. The following graphs were taken from the Blu-ray at -20 from reference and it made for a really scary experience.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind majority of the movie looks like this. It's not particularly powerful, but it's enough to create a very creepy vibe throughout with a light sensation in the air that's eerie.
> 
> 
> 00.04.50 - 00.04.58
> 
> 
> 
> 00.30.45 - 00.30.55
> 
> 
> 
> This is the clap scene seen in the trailers and on the BD cover
> 
> 
> 00.40.51 - 00.40.57
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple moments when the bass feels as if it sucks the air out the room, like in a scene where a ghost pulls on a girl's leg.
> 
> 
> 01.25.30
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are moments that hit with a serious low slam or reach deep in ULF
> 
> 
> 00.02.50 - 00.02.54
> 
> 
> 
> 00.03.58 - 00.04.01
> 
> 
> 
> 00.32.50 - 00.33.07
> 
> 
> 
> 00.42.30 - 00.42.32 ("What's in the Closet?")
> 
> 
> 
> 01.08.10 - 01.08.15
> 
> 
> 
> I think this was probably my favorite scene when Annabelle wanted to play
> 
> 
> 01.27.00 - 01.27.16
> 
> 
> 
> These last three are during the exorcism scene
> 
> 
> 01.35.15 - 01.35.24
> 
> 
> 
> 01.38.00 - 01.38.12
> 
> 
> 
> 01.39.00


----------



## Toe

eNoize, the bass that you have graphed in The Conjuring from 2:50-2:54, is this the knock on the door?


----------



## eNoize

Yeah, at the beginning when the two nurses come out of their bedrooms and hear someone knocking at the front door.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11280#post_23850859
> 
> 
> Gotcha, thanks. I do remember there being a great moment or two in that scene, but could not remember the details.



Hey, have you or anyone else had a chance to check that scene from Last Exorcism 2 out again? I'm very curious what a waterfall would look like. I told my brother about this scene and he reported the same "the entire world is rattling!" think I did. But his living room has plaster wall and he almost never hears rattling!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11520#post_23878953
> 
> 
> Hey, have you or anyone else had a chance to check that scene from Last Exorcism 2 out again? I'm very curious what a waterfall would look like. I told my brother about this scene and he reported the same "the entire world is rattling!" think I did. But his living room has plaster wall and he almost never hears rattling!



I would like to revisit that scene, but I don't own the disc. My viewing was with a rental. I would be curious to see a graph as well.


----------



## Mrkazador


[Rec] (2007)

 



 

 

 

[Rec] 2 (2009)


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11520#post_23879274
> 
> [Rec] (2007)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Rec] 2 (2009)



Finally! Been waiting to see the graphs for Rec 2. Much appreciated!


----------



## Mrkazador


Evil Dead (2013)


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11520#post_23878953
> 
> 
> Hey, have you or anyone else had a chance to check that scene from Last Exorcism 2 out again? I'm very curious what a waterfall would look like. I told my brother about this scene and he reported the same "the entire world is rattling!" think I did. But his living room has plaster wall and he almost never hears rattling!



Finally got around to 'Last Exorcism Part II' and although it doesn't dig deep, it has some fun bass to it.

The most impressive scene is, of course, the syringe into the UV drip, which is the last graph.


00.18.35 - 00.18.55 (Mardi Gras scene)
 


01.15.36 - 01.16.03 (Beginning of Exorcism)
 


01.16.50 - 01.17.10 (intense sweep when syringe goes into the UV drip)


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11480_40#post_23878931
> 
> 
> Yeah, at the beginning when the two nurses come out of their bedrooms and hear someone knocking at the front door.



Thanks for the graphs! The Conjuring is a room pounder and digs deep! This may be a wrap for 5star movie of the year ( not 5 star moment or scene)


----------



## basshead81

^I think thats a bit of a stretch! While Conjuring did have some great LFE content, there was quite a bit of dead time in the movie...I guess thats to be expected being the type of flick it is. I give it a 4 star


----------



## audiofan1

The content in the Conjuring when present ( more than enough for me) made itself known in a very forceful manner and in more than a few varieties bass frequencies , I must also note that some of which dug just deep enough to give that ULF atmosphere. A good dynamic mix overall and a great blind buy!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11520#post_23879411
> 
> 
> Finally got around to 'Last Exorcism Part II' and although it doesn't dig deep, it has some fun bass to it.
> 
> The most impressive scene is, of course, the syringe into the UV drip, which is the last graph.
> 
> 
> 00.18.35 - 00.18.55 (Mardi Gras scene)
> 
> 
> 
> 01.15.36 - 01.16.03 (Beginning of Exorcism)
> 
> 
> 
> 01.16.50 - 01.17.10 (intense sweep when syringe goes into the UV drip)




That intense syringe sweep reminds me of the WWZ grenade sweep. I have to say that WWZ grenade is my go to demo at the moment. Anyone else agree? I mean I ran through FOTP and WOTW and BHD(I fall at 7-8hz so that was expected). Running dual submersives optimally placed, mini dsp, Audyssey, then low shelf dsp(30-80hz shelf with 8db difference). I know I have at least 109db at 7hz but I didn't want to go any higher for the sake of damaging anything. I do get a generous solid 8db room gain as logged when I changed my room config. But I'm not on a dedicated big HT circuit either and nothing has tripped so far, so there must have been more right? My noise floor is 46db as nearly identical with other UMM-6 cross spectrum lab mic with REW users so I don't think my REW spl calibration is off. Could I possibly get reference level single digits with only two submersives? Room is 15ft 8 inches wide and 23ft 8 inches longs with an hall opening two times. But I do sit 9ft from the front wall and I am in a generous little bubble of nice bass from MLP. Rambling thoughts over.


Is WWZ grenade scene now your go to demo scene?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11520#post_23879565
> 
> 
> ^I think thats a bit of a stretch! While Conjuring did have some great LFE content, there was quite a bit of dead time in the movie...I guess thats to be expected being the type of flick it is. I give it a 4 star



Agreed. Great overall track and great LFE when called upon, but 4 star all things considered seems fair from my perspective.


Jlpowell84, not for me. That WWZ sweep is great no doubt, but for demo material I prefer something a bit longer. If I was going to use a newer recent release shorter type demo scene, I would personally probably go for OHF Wash Mon scene. I always go for a longer scene though assuming my guests have time.


----------



## tbuick6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11490#post_23878833
> 
> 
> eNoize, the bass that you have graphed in The Conjuring from 2:50-2:54, is this the knock on the door?



I wonder how this one compares to the ultimate door knocking scene in horror cinema history: The Haunting (38:10 - 40:48).


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbuick6*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11520#post_23879795
> 
> 
> I wonder how this one compares to the ultimate door knocking scene in horror cinema history: The Haunting (38:10 - 40:48).



No contest, The Haunting wins.


----------



## tbuick6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11520#post_23880008
> 
> 
> No contest, The Haunting wins.



I thought so, thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11520#post_23879411
> 
> 
> Finally got around to 'Last Exorcism Part II' and although it doesn't dig deep, it has some fun bass to it.
> 
> The most impressive scene is, of course, the syringe into the UV drip, which is the last graph.
> 
> 
> 00.18.35 - 00.18.55 (Mardi Gras scene)
> 
> 
> 
> 01.15.36 - 01.16.03 (Beginning of Exorcism)
> 
> 
> 
> 01.16.50 - 01.17.10 (intense sweep when syringe goes into the UV drip)



Thanks for this. Always good to see a visual representation of what you hear/feel. It's a lot like the WWZ grenade scene, but a slightly more complex sound, digs deeper, but not quite as hot. Although I don't know if the comparison is apples to apples because I don't know if the same settings for scale, color gradient, etc were used.


----------



## eNoize

It'd be apples to apples if you compare what I graphed for both:


LE, p2

01.16.50 - 01.17.10 (intense sweep, syringe into UV drip)
 


WWZ
 


Personally, WWZ wins because it has bit more oomph and used more effectively.

And as another point of reference for WWZ sweep:


by Mrkazador
 


by nube


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11430#post_23868561
> 
> 
> I want to chronicle all the best & most well-known bass sweeps in movies. I mean real bass sweeps, not just big bass moments or changes in frequency - sweeps are recognizable by their distinctive sound & shape in a spectrograph.
> 
> 
> Here is the first batch, with links to the overall measurements of each movie:
> 
> *Transformers* - Ironhide Flip (1:56:01 - 1:56:15)
> 
> 
> 
> *War of the Worlds* - Pods Emerge (0:24:56 - 0:25:00)
> 
> 
> 
> *Oblivion* - Rappelling Rope Breaks (0:19:00 - 0:19:13)
> 
> 
> 
> *World War Z* - First Grenade (1:05:30 - 1:05:35)
> 
> 
> 
> *Tron:Legacy* - Entering The Grid (0:23:07 - 0:23.17)
> 
> 
> 
> *The Great Gatsby* - Drunken Harlem Debauchery (0:21:30 - 0:22:30)
> 
> 
> 
> *The Man with the Iron Fists* - Beginning (00:00:06 - 00:00:21)
> 
> 
> 
> *Transformers 2 - Revenge of the Fallen* - Warehouse Firefight (before OP dies) (0:58:35 - 0:58:44)
> 
> 
> 
> *Monsters, Inc* - Boo's Laugh (0:30:34 - 0:30:40)
> 
> 
> 
> *The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring* - Sauron is Defeated (0:04:10 - 0:04:20)
> 
> 
> 
> *Live Free or Die Hard* - Tunnel Chase - (0:42:45 - 0:42:53)
> 
> 
> 
> *Pulse* - Server Room (1:13:04 - 1:14:20)
> 
> 
> 
> *The Incredible Hulk* - Sonic Cannons (0:54:50 - 0:54:57)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember them all. If you want to see others, reply with the exact timestamp & movie name, and I'll add them to this post as time goes on.



Updated the list with The Incredible Hulk - Sonic Cannons sweep. Good stuff!


----------



## bossobass

Bourne Legacy 1:39:40 Shutting down the pill factory.


----------



## nube

Thanks Dave, I'll check it out.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11520#post_23879649
> 
> 
> Agreed. Great overall track and great LFE when called upon, but 4 star all things considered seems fair from my perspective.
> 
> 
> Jlpowell84, not for me. That WWZ sweep is great no doubt, but for demo material I prefer something a bit longer. If I was going to use a newer recent release shorter type demo scene, I would personally probably go for OHF Wash Mon scene. I always go for a longer scene though assuming my guests have time.



I hear you on that point. It is freakin intense though. I was going through HTTYD on the demo disc today and did enjoy the longevity


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11520#post_23881613
> 
> 
> Bourne Legacy 1:39:40 Shutting down the pill factory.



I will have to check that out. I really like that movie. I will buy the Blu ray. I do have a downloaded file but I don't think it's the same audio quality


----------



## Mrkazador


Take Shelter (2011)


----------



## rhed

Just watched The Conjuring. LFE scenes was enjoyable. So was the movie. Probably one of the best horror flicks I've seen lately.


----------



## jlpowell84

Rhed, how long now is it?


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11520#post_23882294
> 
> 
> Rhed, how long now is it?




Hey bro.. The movie or the quads..


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11520#post_23882358
> 
> 
> Hey bro.. The movie or the quads..



The quads of course! You did get some dedicated circuits right? Maybe upgrade the house to a 400amp panel?


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11520#post_23882433
> 
> 
> The quads of course! You did get some dedicated circuits right? Maybe upgrade the house to a 400amp panel?



Yea bro.. my whole house is already built with 20 amp circuits. Wired all 12 gauge. In my ht area I have only 4 dedicated circuits. So unless I'm going to run a extention cord for one of the subs to power which is not going to happen due to WAF. One of the subs will have to share a circuit with my AVR. But I ask this question here at AVS. And I replies was don't worry about it. I'll be fine..

Anyway its been 5 weeks. Just got a email from Jeff a week ago telling me its almost done. I'm already looking into Noesis 212 LCR. And T8 surrounds.


----------



## SaviorMachine

Just checked out The Conjuring, OHF, and Oblivion.


The Conjuring: real horror without cheap gross-outs.


OHF: like Rambo times Die Hard with a post 9/11 sensibility. A modern crowd-pleaser for sure.


Oblivion: Exactly the tour-de-force you guys promised. Still not a Cruise fan but you guys were so right about this movie. Thank you for helping me get over myself


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11520#post_23882462
> 
> 
> Just checked out The Conjuring, OHF, and Oblivion.
> 
> 
> The Conjuring: real horror without cheap gross-outs.
> 
> 
> OHF: like Rambo times Die Hard with a post 9/11 sensibility. A modern crowd-pleaser for sure.
> 
> 
> Oblivion: Exactly the tour-de-force you guys promised. Still not a Cruise fan but you guys were so right about this movie. Thank you for helping me get over myself




Yea.. The Conjuring was surprisingly good. Not over done to much like some others. And those door knocks and slams are good LFE chest hitters. Dam.. Can't wait till my new subs arrive.. Will definitely put this on my re-watch list the new subs.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11520#post_23881919
> 
> Take Shelter (2011)



This film has terrific use of ULF both to generate great storm scenes, and to build tension. Good find. Definitely not an action film, though.


JSS


----------



## audiofan1

^^^


Great soundtrack and bass and the movie itself was well done! Not to get off topic but same director has two more films I can only recall one at the moment and as a movie its well casted and a fantastic music soundtrack "Mud" it delivers and is a must see


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11520#post_23882509
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Great soundtrack and bass and the movie itself was well done! Not to get off topic but same director has two more films I can only recall one at the moment and as a movie its well casted and a fantastic music soundtrack "Mud" it delivers and is a must see



I've been eyeballing that one--I often agree with you--will check it, thanks


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11520#post_23882488
> 
> 
> Yea.. The Conjuring was surprisingly good. Not over done to much like some others. And those door knocks and slams are good LFE chest hitters. Dam.. Can't wait till my new subs arrive.. Will definitely put this on my re-watch list the new subs.



Heck yeah, the bass was really well engineered for fright-impact. A wide variety of bass effects too, lots of different textures. Overall really excellent horror direction.


----------



## SaviorMachine

Btw, MrKazador, I think it's awesome that you put up graphs for more than just the usual big budget action suspects. Thank you!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11520_40#post_23882521
> 
> 
> Heck yeah, the bass was really well engineered for fright-impact. A wide variety of bass effects too, lots of different textures. Overall really excellent horror direction.



Yeah big time bass fright ! what new subs you got coming?


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11550#post_23882526
> 
> 
> Yeah big time bass fright ! what new subs you got coming?



Oh not me, I think it's rhed who's getting new subs.


----------



## rhed

^^ Yea bro.. My current dual SC refs. does a "ok" job in LFE. But not enough to hit the ULF. Can't believe I got these. Which is only 6 months old. Anyway I have quad JTR S2's on the way. That should do the trick!


----------



## SaviorMachine

What kinda stadium-size space is your theater in?


----------



## rhed

^^ Ht is a not so sealed 20x20x10. Well I'm working on sealing the room of right now with sound curtains and also some room treatments.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11550#post_23882659
> 
> 
> What kinda stadium-size space is your theater in?



S2 footprint ventricle standing is like 18x26 something close to that. A touch smaller I think


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11550#post_23883294
> 
> 
> ^^ Ht is a not so sealed 20x20x10.



Ah--say no more...


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11490#post_23874176
> 
> 
> That's why I need timestamps.



TF1 - 6:46-6:51 - Blackout's sweep.


TF1 - 15:10-15:20 - Bumblebee's sweep.


TF1 - 52:39-52:43 - Barricade's 'sweep'.


TF1 - 1:50:42-1:50:48 - Bonecrusher's 'sweep'.



JSS


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11520#post_23881919
> 
> Take Shelter (2011)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11520#post_23882491
> 
> 
> This film has terrific use of ULF both to generate great storm scenes, and to build tension. Good find. Definitely not an action film, though.
> 
> 
> JSS





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11520#post_23882509
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Great soundtrack and bass and the movie itself was well done! Not to get off topic but same director has two more films I can only recall one at the moment and as a movie its well casted and a fantastic music soundtrack "Mud" it delivers and is a must see


I loved Take Shelter, a real 'quiet' film that held your attention well










I thought the bass was good but clearly my system needs an upgrade!


----------



## newc33

Did anyone post graphs from pacific rim?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11550#post_23883823
> 
> 
> I loved Take Shelter, a real 'quiet' film that held your attention well



That movie made me a Michael Shannon fan... excellent acting. And the LFE's certainly not bad either.


I might have to watch this one again this week.


----------



## Janibrewski

Not a movie, but season 1 of Vikings (tv show)is out on Blu-ray - nothing earth shaking, but lots of use of the LFE channel throughout. Ralph Potts has a great review up now. Good show, too.


----------



## mo949

Lee weber wrote that one. Easy to mix up though


----------



## Janibrewski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11550#post_23885673
> 
> 
> Lee weber wrote that one. Easy to mix up though



Oops. Lee did a great job, then. Ralph did ****-all on that one, near as I can tell. Saw another episode tonight - fun show, almost counts as educational, and plenty of ominous, foreboding LFE.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11550#post_23885673
> 
> 
> Lee weber wrote that one. Easy to mix up though


No it's not. If I see a bunch of spelling and grammatical errors, I know I'm reading one of Lee's reviews LOL! I don't think he proofreads his reviews.


Ralph's reviews OTOH tend to exhibit good grammar and diction with few typos. Just sayin.



Max


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11500_50#post_23881162
> 
> 
> Updated the list with The Incredible Hulk - Sonic Cannons sweep. Good stuff!



There's another similar scene in Oz The Great And Powerful, when Oz flies into the giant bubble shield protecting the city.


----------



## nfraso

Well, from the creators of the most disappointing release of the year comes... a slight improvement on the most disappointing release of the year.

 


It's as if they said fine, you don't like the 40Hz filter? Here, have a 30Hz filter instead.


----------



## Brad Sutliff

Not quite on topic. But any suggestions for some great surround effects movies? I just upgraded my surrounds


----------



## mo949

^ I think you'd enjoy the Patriot.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Sutliff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11500_100#post_23892122
> 
> 
> Not quite on topic. But any suggestions for some great surround effects movies? I just upgraded my surrounds


 

Matrix 1, bullet time scenes near the end. One on the roof top and another in the subway.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11550#post_23892087
> 
> 
> Well, from the creators of the most disappointing release of the year comes... a slight improvement on the most disappointing release of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's as if they said fine, you don't like the 40Hz filter? Here, have a 30Hz filter instead.




That is a significant difference/improvement though, especially in level below 40hz! Now where is the trade in program for those of us who got screwed out of the low end on the theatrical release.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Sutliff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11550#post_23892122
> 
> 
> Not quite on topic. But any suggestions for some great surround effects movies? I just upgraded my surrounds





Transformers 3 has arguably the most aggressive surround track on blu ray and is probably my favorite in that particular area.


----------



## Legairre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11550_50#post_23892087
> 
> 
> Well, from the creators of the most disappointing release of the year comes... a slight improvement on the most disappointing release of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's as if they said fine, you don't like the 40Hz filter? Here, have a 30Hz filter instead.


Really nice. Single digits to 30Hz is at least a 10dB increase. That's one heck of an improvement.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11550#post_23892738
> 
> 
> That is a significant difference/improvement though, especially in level below 40hz! Now where is the trade in program for those of us who got screwed out of the low end on the theatrical release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> 
> Which makes it even more infuriating that they did that to the soundtrack. If all that LFE content is there, couldn't they have just left the sucka alone?? We always go back to the debate on whether the content is filtered or just not mixed in at all. Clear answer on this one.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11550#post_23892087
> 
> 
> Well, from the creators of the most disappointing release of the year comes... a slight improvement on the most disappointing release of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's as if they said fine, you don't like the 40Hz filter? Here, have a 30Hz filter instead.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11550#post_23892738
> 
> 
> That is a significant difference/improvement though, especially in level below 40hz! Now where is the trade in program for those of us who got screwed out of the low end on the theatrical release.


Well it's nice to see that someone was listening and they reacted to all that hate mail I'm sure they received. "Power to the people" LOL


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11550#post_23892993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes it even more infuriating that they did that to the soundtrack. If all that LFE content is there, couldn't they have just left the sucka alone?? We always go back to the debate on whether the content is filtered or just not mixed in at all. Clear answer on this one.





No doubt! Wish I could return this defective TE.


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11460#post_23869359
> 
> 
> Awesome! Thanks again for the waterfall.
> 
> 
> I like the link in the sig idea too. Maybe we can get Lfe Man to also update the first page to a direct link to that page as well.



Sure, why not.










Some other sweeps what i remember(dont have time stamps for now, but i think nube may remember these scenes)?


The Avengers-(You want me put hammer down)

Wotw-(End scene where that tripod hits dirt and soon tripod engine shuts down)

Pulse-(End credits when movie name comes to screen)

Battle los angeles(bus scene where those alien ships are coming to fly over)

WWZ-plane starts to leaving from north korea(nice backward sweep)

A Good day to die hard-(when main bad guy is dropped from roof)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11550#post_23892087
> 
> 
> Well, from the creators of the most disappointing release of the year comes... a slight improvement on the most disappointing release of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's as if they said fine, you don't like the 40Hz filter? Here, have a 30Hz filter instead.



I hope this is not trolling because if not, this is great news. Cant wait to hear how thunder battle sounds now.


----------



## raynist

How are you all creating these graphs?


Is this from running the soundtrack through some software as opposed to using a mic to record what your speakers are producing?


----------



## Mrkazador

Basically... Extract the audio from the bluray, DVD, rip, or whatever you got. Then run the audio through spectrum lab.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11550#post_23892087
> 
> 
> Well, from the creators of the most disappointing release of the year comes... a slight improvement on the most disappointing release of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's as if they said fine, you don't like the 40Hz filter? Here, have a 30Hz filter instead.



Its still a very disappointing LFE track - watched it today - overall sound track is very good just low end has no weight /slam to it - nada

I skipped the first release must have been anemic


----------



## MadHek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11550#post_23892087
> 
> 
> Well, from the creators of the most disappointing release of the year comes... a slight improvement on the most disappointing release of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's as if they said fine, you don't like the 40Hz filter? Here, have a 30Hz filter instead.



Have you watched it?

Any noticeable overall improvement over the theatrical version?


What I can gather from the graph the average graphs seem to track fairly close the little you can see,

but on the peak graph you see it is highpassed at lower freq than theatrical.


Do you know if the entire movie is remastered with the 30Hz filter or might it just be the "extended" scenes that have the lower HPF and therefore push up the peak graph.

It would be interesting to see the average graph, if you could alter the graph axis limit to show down to -80dB or something.

Seeing as both average graphs dive below the graph at 40Hz....


----------



## [KYA]Mega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MadHek*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11500_100#post_23894700
> 
> 
> Do you know if the entire movie is remastered with the 30Hz filter or might it just be the "extended" scenes that have the lower HPF and therefore push up the peak graph.



This is a very good point... peak levels only show that it hits those frequencies at those levels at least once. So all this proves is that some content now has more


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

The Conjuring on DVD was my Halloween movie - nothing less than 4.5 stars. Very effective LFE in this movie, and outstanding audio in general. I'm close to letting it have the whole five stars.


I find it pretty cool that we now have two scary movies starring Lili Taylor with serious LFE now, the first being the Haunting 1999. This movie was a whole lot better. Lili's acting has improved in the meantime, too.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11580#post_23898128
> 
> 
> The Conjuring on DVD was my Halloween movie - nothing less than 4.5 stars. Very effective LFE in this movie, and outstanding audio in general. I'm close to letting it have the whole five stars.
> 
> 
> I find it pretty cool that we now have two scary movies starring Lili Taylor with serious LFE now, the first being the Haunting 1999. This movie was a whole lot better. Lili's acting has improved in the meantime, too.


My Halloween movie was Chernobyl Diaries. Meh, seen much better, seen worse too. Bass wise I'm not even going to mention it since it was dvr'd off one of the movies channels months ago.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11560_40#post_23898128
> 
> 
> The Conjuring on DVD was my Halloween movie - nothing less than 4.5 stars. Very effective LFE in this movie, and outstanding audio in general. I'm close to letting it have the whole five stars.
> 
> 
> I find it pretty cool that we now have two scary movies starring Lili Taylor with serious LFE now, the first being the Haunting 1999. This movie was a whole lot better. Lili's acting has improved in the meantime, too.



So far it's my 5 star movie of the year ( holds breath) as it's almost over and this bad boy had the room on lockdown and would love to see knock graphs against the beloved and "why are we still waiting for it" "please release it now" The Haunting







. You know you want to say 5stars, come on just do it


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Sutliff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11550#post_23892122
> 
> 
> Not quite on topic. But any suggestions for some great surround effects movies? I just upgraded my surrounds



Book of Eli


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11550#post_23893207
> 
> 
> No doubt! Wish I could return this defective TE.



eBay that sucker!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11580#post_23893688
> 
> 
> Its still a very disappointing LFE track - watched it today - overall sound track is very good just low end has no weight /slam to it - nada
> 
> I skipped the first release must have been anemic



Someday we will be able to, personally, ripp the soundtrack and add bass through software then burn back onto a blu ray...


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11580#post_23898402
> 
> 
> You know you want to say 5stars, come on just do it



Nah... it's not a five star. It doesn't have that over the top wall to wall LFE I want to hear from the fives. It has the extension, it sounds nice and clean, but it's not constantly pounding on you for two hours.


The scene where all the light gets sucked out of the stairway in particular was a lot of fun. Adds a lot of atmosphere to a movie like this when there's so much LFE that the horns get the drop ceiling flapping up and down. But in this movie, scenes like that are once in a while, rather than all the time. I kind of prefer it that way


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11430#post_23868561
> 
> 
> I want to chronicle all the best & most well-known bass sweeps in movies. I mean real bass sweeps, not just big bass moments or changes in frequency - sweeps are recognizable by their distinctive sound & shape in a spectrograph.
> 
> 
> Here is the first batch, with links to the overall measurements of each movie:
> 
> *Transformers* - Ironhide Flip (1:56:01 - 1:56:15)
> 
> 
> 
> *War of the Worlds* - Pods Emerge (0:24:56 - 0:25:00)
> 
> 
> 
> *Oblivion* - Rappelling Rope Breaks (0:19:00 - 0:19:13)
> 
> 
> 
> *World War Z* - First Grenade (1:05:30 - 1:05:35)
> 
> 
> 
> *Tron:Legacy* - Entering The Grid (0:23:07 - 0:23.17)
> 
> 
> 
> *The Great Gatsby* - Drunken Harlem Debauchery (0:21:30 - 0:22:30)
> 
> 
> 
> *The Man with the Iron Fists* - Beginning (00:00:06 - 00:00:21)
> 
> 
> 
> *Transformers 2 - Revenge of the Fallen* - Warehouse Firefight (before OP dies) (0:58:35 - 0:58:44)
> 
> 
> 
> *Monsters, Inc* - Boo's Laugh (0:30:34 - 0:30:40)
> 
> 
> 
> *The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring* - Sauron is Defeated (0:04:10 - 0:04:20)
> 
> 
> 
> *Live Free or Die Hard* - Tunnel Chase - (0:42:45 - 0:42:53)
> 
> 
> 
> *Pulse* - Server Room (1:13:04 - 1:14:20)
> 
> 
> 
> *The Incredible Hulk* - Sonic Cannons (0:54:50 - 0:54:57)
> 
> 
> 
> * Oz the Great and Powerful * - Evanora midairs Glinda (1:40:38 - 1:40:45)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember them all. If you want to see others, reply with the exact timestamp & movie name, and I'll add them to this post as time goes on.



Updated with an Oz sweep.


Bunga99,


I looked at all three sweeps noted in detail, and it looks like they're all the exact same effect, just with different levels.


Gonna try to hammer out that Hunger Games sweep and some of the others that have been mentioned. I think I'll keep it to one sweep per movie - the best or most memorable one.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11580#post_23900861
> 
> 
> Nah... it's not a five star. It doesn't have that over the top wall to wall LFE I want to hear from the fives. It has the extension, it sounds nice and clean, but it's not constantly pounding on you for two hours.
> 
> 
> The scene where all the light gets sucked out of the stairway in particular was a lot of fun. Adds a lot of atmosphere to a movie like this when there's so much LFE that the horns get the drop ceiling flapping up and down. But in this movie, scenes like that are once in a while, rather than all the time. I kind of prefer it that way



I generally agree with you on Conjuring. I have absolutely no complaints about the LFE, but overall it is a 4 star at best in my book mainly for reasons you mention. I thought the track overall was fantastic. 4.5-5 tracks need to give me a more consistent pounding and The Conjuring bass moments are here and there (appropriately though as the low end supports the film beautifully).


----------



## wth718

Also, weren't graphs done for Conjuring showing very little ULF? If that's the case, no way does it rise to the level of a 5. Probably shouldn't be 4.5 stars, either. And this is coming from someone who very much enjoyed the bass track on this movie.


----------



## Mrkazador

When someone says a movie is 5 stars you have to ask yourself... Is this as good as war of the worlds or the incredible hulk? I would say conjuring is a good 4 stars.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11580#post_23901173
> 
> 
> Also, weren't graphs done for Conjuring showing very little ULF? If that's the case, no way does it rise to the level of a 5. Probably shouldn't be 4.5 stars, either. And this is coming from someone who very much enjoyed the bass track on this movie.



Actually they showed a decent amount of ULF in places. I could tell the horns were getting to the bottom of their operating range (14-15Hz) more than once. But it wasn't long term or all that frequent, which is why I'm not voting five.


I'm sticking to 4.5 on the Conjuring. It had just enough in there to do it I think.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11580#post_23900951
> 
> 
> I generally agree with you on Conjuring. I have absolutely no complaints about the LFE, but overall it is a 4 star at best in my book mainly for reasons you mention. I thought the track overall was fantastic. *4.5-5 tracks need to give me a more consistent pounding* and The Conjuring bass moments are here and there (appropriately though as the low end supports the film beautifully).


I'll probably be accused of heresy here but if we judged all movies using that criteria, then WotW would probably only rate as a 4 to 4.5 flick. Yeah, it surely has the ULF but doesn't deliver a "consistent pounding".


Just sayin......


----------



## hpman247

I saw someone in this thread mention the Hunger Games scene, in the beginning, where the reaping is taking place. The part where they pick who will participate in the Hunger Games.


Someone said the bass during that scene was amazing, so I tired to play it today, and I didn't hear anything. My subs were moving, but there was no audible sound. I guess this must be a really low frequency that my sub cannot produce. I am using a BIC F12, and two Onkyo SKW204s.


What kind of equipment do I need to be able to hear the LFE in those movies that go so low?


----------



## Mrkazador

Multiple sealed 18s. Another option is a large low tuned sub.


----------



## basshead81

Just watched IM3...I thought it was pretty good! A little bit of LFE but the bass was pretty dynamic overall just not alot of low stuff. I would give it 3.75 star lol.


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Sutliff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11550#post_23892122
> 
> 
> Not quite on topic. But any suggestions for some great surround effects movies? I just upgraded my surrounds


Paranorman


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11580#post_23901265
> 
> 
> When someone says a movie is 5 stars you have to ask yourself... Is this as good as war of the worlds or the incredible hulk? I would say conjuring is a good 4 stars.



Yea I just watched the final fight scene on the demo disc and damn the bass is freakin insane! It gets physical with you as Olivia Newton John would say. Well depending on what kind of subs you have


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11580#post_23901437
> 
> 
> I'll probably be accused of heresy here but if we judged all movies using that criteria, then WotW would probably only rate as a 4 to 4.5 flick. Yeah, it surely has the ULF but doesn't deliver a "consistent pounding".
> 
> 
> Just sayin......



That was my exact thought but with Looper. Here and there.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpman247*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11580#post_23901757
> 
> 
> I saw someone in this thread mention the Hunger Games scene, in the beginning, where the reaping is taking place. The part where they pick who will participate in the Hunger Games.
> 
> 
> Someone said the bass during that scene was amazing, so I tired to play it today, and I didn't hear anything. My subs were moving, but there was no audible sound. I guess this must be a really low frequency that my sub cannot produce. I am using a BIC F12, and two Onkyo SKW204s.
> 
> 
> What kind of equipment do I need to be able to hear the LFE in those movies that go so low?



Or a couple submersives. In basic terms you need high quality high excursion drivers in sealed boxes with lots of amp power and a proper tuned dsp. This is offered in a plug and play package from the likes of JTR and Seaton but it costs money


----------



## hpman247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11580#post_23902049
> 
> 
> 
> Or a couple submersives. In basic terms you need high quality high excursion drivers in sealed boxes with lots of amp power and a proper tuned dsp. This is offered in a plug and play package from the likes of JTR and Seaton but it costs money



Thanks. I'm pretty happy with what I have right now, but I can see upgrades in my future for sure.


I watched Live Free of Die Hard tonight. It was after midnight when I started it, and I am SHOCKED I didn't get a noise complaint lol. I have houses all around me, but none are closer than 40 feet. I don't know how far the bass travels, but I couldn't even turn it up on my Onkyo 705 past -14. And in some of the high intensity LFE scenes, I actually turned it down, just slightly. Had it not been passed midnight, I wouldn't have touched the dial.


That movie is for sure 5 Stars in terms of LFE. I still think Dark Knight Rises should be 5-star too. I love the LFE in that movie!!! It's present even in dialog! Not just action scenes.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11580#post_23901437
> 
> 
> I'll probably be accused of heresy here but if we judged all movies using that criteria, then WotW would probably only rate as a 4 to 4.5 flick. Yeah, it surely has the ULF but doesn't deliver a "consistent pounding".
> 
> 
> Just sayin......



You can judge however you want. I certainly don't expect anyone to agree with how I rate a bass track.


----------



## Mrkazador


Valkyrie (2008)


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpman247*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11580#post_23901757
> 
> 
> I saw someone in this thread mention the Hunger Games scene, in the beginning, where the reaping is taking place. The part where they pick who will participate in the Hunger Games.
> 
> 
> Someone said the bass during that scene was amazing, so I tired to play it today, and I didn't hear anything. My subs were moving, but there was no audible sound. I guess this must be a really low frequency that my sub cannot produce. I am using a BIC F12, and two Onkyo SKW204s.
> 
> 
> What kind of equipment do I need to be able to hear the LFE in those movies that go so low?



A Power Sound Audio Triax or two will do the trick.


----------



## hpman247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11580#post_23902196
> 
> 
> A Power Sound Audio Triax or two will do the trick.



Wow, 4,000 RMS? Can you even plug something like that into a regular outlet?


----------



## paskal9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpman247*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11580#post_23902276
> 
> 
> Wow, 4,000 RMS? Can you even plug something like that into a regular outlet?


music power isn't a flat high current draw like tools and equipment. especially for amps for bass use.


it's only around 1/8-1/4 power compared to flat current draw. so yeah, you could plug it to a regular outlet.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paskal9*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11580#post_23902291
> 
> 
> music power isn't a flat high current draw like tools and equipment. especially for amps for bass use.
> 
> 
> it's only around 1/8-1/4 power compared to flat current draw. so yeah, you could plug it to a regular outlet.



In fact I have two plugged into a regular outlet, soon to be 3 on the same circuit. Even watching movies at -10 I haven't had a problem.


----------



## MemX

re: sweeps, has anyone graphed the sweep in Art of Flight towards the beginning, when the camera pans left to right as the guy does a jump off the ramp?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpman247*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11580#post_23902276
> 
> 
> Wow, 4,000 RMS? Can you even plug something like that into a regular outlet?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paskal9*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11580#post_23902291
> 
> 
> music power isn't a flat high current draw like tools and equipment. especially for amps for bass use.
> 
> 
> it's only around 1/8-1/4 power compared to flat current draw. so yeah, you could plug it to a regular outlet.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11580#post_23902565
> 
> 
> In fact I have two plugged into a regular outlet, soon to be 3 on the same circuit. Even watching movies at -10 I haven't had a problem.



Yea Speaker Power amps used in JTR, Seaton and PSA are VERY efficient. I have two Submersives in a small room on a 15amp circuit. Listen prob -12 to -14. I did hit 109db at 7 hz in a REW 5-300hz and that didn't trip the breaker. That's with 8 db room gain though. But point said is I won't ever use the full capacity of these nor will Triax x3!!!!


----------



## Mrkazador


The Art of Flight (2011)


----------



## SimonNo10

My brother brought around Pacific Rim and I must say I really enjoyed the bass. Yes it doesn't go as deep as Oblivion (there were a few scenes where I though it did made me jump) but it was enough IMO for a 2hr movie with almost constant big robot/monster action. The last 30-40mins was incredible. I'm running new Seaton HD+ amps now on my 2 submersives (Australia) and so far very impressed. I will be buying this one for sure as I also enjoyed the movie. I will pass judgement on MOS when I get it and hope it's close or the same as PR at least.


Loving the graphs guys keep it up.


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11550#post_23892087
> 
> 
> Well, from the creators of the most disappointing release of the year comes... a slight improvement on the most disappointing release of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's as if they said fine, you don't like the 40Hz filter? Here, have a 30Hz filter instead.


I was just sitting here thinking...



... we read about how mixers apparently chop the bottom end off to gain more 'room' at the top end, but going from these graphs, it appears that there has been no change whatsoever at the top end, despite adding in a lot more (relatively speaking...) bass.


Is that because this track isn't compressed and distorted and *that* loud, it just was missing the low end in the first place?


Or is it just the case that they can actually fit more bass in without losing the top end??


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11580#post_23903487
> 
> The Art of Flight (2011)


Looks like a spike down to DC almost??


----------



## Slingblayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11580#post_23898128
> 
> 
> The Conjuring on DVD was my Halloween movie - nothing less than 4.5 stars. Very effective LFE in this movie, and outstanding audio in general. I'm close to letting it have the whole five stars.
> 
> 
> I find it pretty cool that we now have two scary movies starring Lili Taylor with serious LFE now, the first being the Haunting 1999. This movie was a whole lot better. Lili's acting has improved in the meantime, too.



Im screening The Conjuring tonight, gonna scare the crap out of my sister with it. Then its ice cold Alexander Keith's, Chicken, and Armadillo Eggs on the smoker tomorrow, gonna be a goooood weekend


----------



## Torqdog

We finally got around to watching World War Z tonight. Mind you, I'm not a fan of the typical Zombie neck munching/blood spurting morbidity that usually comes with any Zombie flick of recent years but this one was different. Not a whole lot of blood gushing violence.........very well done suspenseful action flick.


As far as the low frequency stuff goes, for the majority of the movie it was a ho-hummer. Not much at all. But man-o-man, that action sequence around the 105:30 mark was some serious shock and awe. For the grenade scene I had to go remove the grill from the sub and repeat a few times. That driver was movin some serious amounts of air and shakin the cave to it's core. VERY nice!!!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11610#post_23905071
> 
> 
> We finally got around to watching World War Z tonight. Mind you, I'm not a fan of the typical Zombie neck munching/blood spurting morbidity that usually comes with any Zombie flick of recent years but this one was different. Not a whole lot of blood gushing violence.........very well done suspenseful action flick.
> 
> 
> As far as the low frequency stuff goes, for the majority of the movie it was a ho-hummer. Not much at all. But man-o-man, that action sequence around the 105:30 mark was some serious shock and awe. For the grenade scene I had to go remove the grill from the sub and repeat a few times. That driver was movin some serious amounts of air and shakin the cave to it's core. VERY nice!!!



Yes my Seatons were abusing the house as I repeated that scene. My fiancé gave me the look and said I better be carefu!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slingblayde*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11610#post_23903802
> 
> 
> Im screening The Conjuring tonight, gonna scare the crap out of my sister with it. Then its ice cold Alexander Keith's, Chicken, and Armadillo Eggs on the smoker tomorrow, gonna be a goooood weekend



Armadillo eggs huh? Should have added a couple of those to the order







. Thanks again, very professional!


----------



## Janibrewski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10830#post_23800505
> 
> 
> Just saw The Cabin in the Woods. What a great movie and terrific bass overall. Loved it!



+1. Very good movie, very good sub workout.


----------



## jlpowell84

Oh I forgot to mention I watched Hot Fuzz today. Yep lots of bass for the SubM pair. Some scenes were surely over exaggerated as far as a big bass for a action that didn't warrant it. Like lifting an arm got more bass than a fight scene in another movie. I wasn't disappointed by it by any means as I am a bass nut like you all. But not entirely accurate use of bass. Fun though


----------



## femi

I just seen Gangster Squad with Sean Penn as Mickey Cohen. Great movie with great bass IMO.


----------



## SaviorMachine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11610#post_23905101
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to mention I watched Hot Fuzz today. Yep lots of bass for the SubM pair. Some scenes were surely over exaggerated as far as a big bass for a action that didn't warrant it. Like lifting an arm got more bass than a fight scene in another movie. I wasn't disappointed by it by any means as I am a bass nut like you all. But not entirely accurate use of bass. Fun though



IMO that's a bigger problem for WWZ, since WWZ isn't supposed to be a tongue-in-cheek comedy. WWZ has extended bass sweeps when large vehicles collide, when grenades detonate. Its bass soundtrack is just stupid


----------



## Shan87

+1 for The Conjuring. A lot of low bass to add to the frightening effect... so much that it had me reaching for the remote when my Ultra's we're lightly bottoming out.(Eek)


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *femi*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11610#post_23905159
> 
> 
> I just seen Gangster Squad with Sean Penn as Mickey Cohen. Great movie with great bass IMO.


Good to know as I was going to watch that last night.


----------



## Slingblayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shan87*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11610#post_23905743
> 
> 
> +1 for The Conjuring. A lot of low bass to add to the frightening effect... so much that it had me reaching for the remote when my Ultra's we're lightly bottoming out.(Eek)



I agree there was some nice bass in the movie, and it gave me goosebumps a few times, but the acting was a little "sub-par" If my sister thought the acting was bad it must have been bad, because shes usually pretty oblivious. Ron Livingston was good in Band Of Brothers, but in The Conjuring...umm...not so much.


----------



## ermghoti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11610#post_23905071
> 
> 
> We finally got around to watching World War Z tonight....very well done suspenseful action flick.



Take care to never read the book, or you will be filled with homicidal rage about the movie.


----------



## Brad Sutliff

How's the bass is the new star trek?


----------



## kemiza

Is the bass any better in the Hobbit Extended Edition?


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11610#post_23906699
> 
> 
> Is the bass any better in the Hobbit Extended Edition?



The answer is one page back


----------



## Sean Spamilton

I've been going through the master list for some time now, and just had the _pleasure_ of watching The Haunting. While I understand this thread is primarily for the measurement of the bass in movies, and not their critique's - I've just got to draw outside of the lines for a sec - to say that The Haunting was perhaps the WORST movie I've ever had the misfortune of trying to sit through - lol. The only movie that springs to mind that was anywhere near as bad was Howard The Duck - and at least when I first watched it when I was 10 I thought the duck was funny. Honestly - wow. But I digress, carry on.


----------



## eNoize

  


Just watched 'Frankenstein's Army' and wow!









The movie is a constant barrage of bass ranging from the upper to mid area for most of the time, but several moments hit below 20Hz with great authority.


Majority of the movie is like this:
 


00.00.59 - 00.01.43
 


00.15.25 - 00.16.01
 


But many scenes rock the house nicely, such as . . .


00.19.30 - 00.20.04
 


00.20.40 - 00.21.09
 


00.27.18 - 00.28.54
 


00.31.20 - 00.32.32
 


00.49.00 - 00.49.53
 


01.15.00 - 01.15.40
 


And probably the best scene of all is when Nazi Propeller-Head appears (00.59.09 - 00.50.42)


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sean Spamilton*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11610#post_23908050
> 
> 
> I've been going through the master list for some time now, and just had the _pleasure_ of watching The Haunting. While I understand this thread is primarily for the measurement of the bass in movies, and not their critique's - I've just got to draw outside of the lines for a sec - to say that The Haunting was perhaps the WORST movie I've ever had the misfortune of trying to sit through - lol. The only movie that springs to mind that was anywhere near as bad was Howard The Duck - and at least when I first watched it when I was 10 I thought the duck was funny. Honestly - wow. But I digress, carry on.


I felt the same way about Garbage Pail Kids: The Movie


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11610#post_23907570
> 
> 
> The answer is one page back



Supposedly extends to 30 now...at least once...


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaviorMachine*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11610#post_23905250
> 
> 
> IMO that's a bigger problem for WWZ, since WWZ isn't supposed to be a tongue-in-cheek comedy. WWZ has extended bass sweeps when large vehicles collide, when grenades detonate. Its bass soundtrack is just stupid



I haven't watched the movie yet. Only demoed the grenade sweep a few times


----------



## MemX

That Frankenstein's Army film looks pretty beasty, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jlpowell84

Did we ever confirm about the new bass in the hobbit extended version? Is it just that the extended scenes might have something down to 30 or did they redo it?


----------



## MKtheater

It does not matter, the levels are still very low so you won't notice that extra 10hz extension







Another member said it, that filter did not bump up the levels above it so what was the purpose of these filters then?


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Someone I know felt that The Hobbit EE bass was the exactly the same, however the increased 10hz extension is isolated to the new scenes which they felt exhibited the improvement.


Best Regards

KvE


----------



## nfraso

What's the "best" bass scene in The Hobbit? Give me a timestamp or something and I'll get a waterfall and find the same scene on the EE to compare.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

For example he told me the opening scene with Smaug laying desolation to the city sounds exactly the same, however there is a new scene with fireworks where he felt the bass did dig deeper.


Sorry don't have time codes just what he mentioned to me.


Best Regards

KvE


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KMFDMvsEnya*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11610#post_23910021
> 
> 
> Someone I know felt that The Hobbit EE bass was the exactly the same, however the increased 10hz extension is isolated to the new scenes which they felt exhibited the improvement.
> 
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> KvE



Okay that's the information I was after


----------



## jlpowell84

You know guys maybe someday we will have software where we can rip the Blu-ray tracks onto the computer and add in our own bass effects and re-rip the movie onto a blank Blu-ray. Actually I'm sure there's already something out there


----------



## nfraso

Keeping the peak graph from the TE active I started the EE playback and waited to see when it eclipsed the TE's peaks. It took only until the 6min mark to see more extension, and this lines up with Smaug. But maybe there are new bits of the scene extended even in that Smaug opener? I'd have to watch both side by side to find out.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11610#post_23910127
> 
> 
> What's the "best" bass scene in The Hobbit? Give me a timestamp or something and I'll get a waterfall and find the same scene on the EE to compare.



Awesome, thanks for doing this, I am not sure I would notice a 10hz difference unless I could watch the scenes back to back, this should let us know for sure.


----------



## Mrkazador


The Haunting (1999)


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11600_100#post_23910880
> 
> The Haunting (1999)



Was this the DTS-ES version?


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640#post_23910883
> 
> 
> Was this the DTS-ES version?



Just watched the DTS-ES version before Halloween and it's still awesome


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640#post_23910880
> 
> The Haunting (1999)



Looks like a 20hz filter


----------



## desertdome




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11600_100#post_23910270
> 
> 
> You know guys maybe someday we will have software where we can rip the Blu-ray tracks onto the computer and add in our own bass effects and re-rip the movie onto a blank Blu-ray. Actually I'm sure there's already something out there


Since you can already easily convert the audio to mulit-channel wav, it shouldn't be too difficult if you want to use a computer for playback.


You can also use a sub-harmonic synthesizer. I've tried the demo of Voxengo LF Max Punch and it adds a nice low end increase to effects.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640#post_23910883
> 
> 
> Was this the DTS-ES version?


Dtheater, ac3 576kbps


I heard the DTS version is the best. Ill see if I can find it.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertdome*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640#post_23911111
> 
> 
> Since you can already easily convert the audio to mulit-channel wav, it shouldn't be too difficult if you want to use a computer for playback.
> 
> 
> You can also use a sub-harmonic synthesizer. I've tried the demo of Voxengo LF Max Punch and it adds a nice low end increase to effects.



DD that looks really cool! I'm gonna give it a demo


----------



## Soupy1970

Has anyone checked out the new TV show Ravenswood? My kids where watching it last night and I felt a rumble upstairs I rarely feel. I ran down stairs and checked it out. 1st episode right at 19:30 a scary (well spooky) sence has some crazy low bass. I don't watch TV shows much in the theater roon but thinking I need to start watching more shows. I didn't think TV shows did LFE. There was some LFE in the 2nd episode too.


They were watching at -15 and My dual HSU VTF3-MK4's shook the house.


----------



## jlpowell84

I was watching numerous demos tonight from one of the blue ray demo disc. I have an observation. Now I have no idea how film mixing works with adding the bass into the soundtrack. But it just seems a lot of things are very unbalanced. For example kung fu panda fighting with the cat scene. I felt the punches and numerous other things added good little effects to the experience. Then the cat he is fighting falls from the sky hits the ground very hard and there was no bass at all. my first thought was like really why was there no effect there? Another example is avatar. Good scene for surround the definitely has some very good bass in it. It is when the giant tree gets shot down. Explosions and multiple other things give good bass effects. Yet when the giant tree hits the ground there is virtually nothing? I am totally brand-new to critiquing things like this so this may be a common thing, I don't know.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640#post_23912388
> 
> 
> I was watching numerous demos tonight from one of the blue ray demo disc. I have an observation. Now I have no idea how film mixing works with adding the bass into the soundtrack. But it just seems a lot of things are very unbalanced. For example kung fu panda fighting with the cat scene. I felt the punches and numerous other things added good little effects to the experience. Then the cat he is fighting falls from the sky hits the ground very hard and there was no bass at all. my first thought was like really why was there no effect there? Another example is avatar. Good scene for surround the definitely has some very good bass in it. It is when the giant tree gets shot down. Explosions and multiple other things give good bass effects. Yet when the giant tree hits the ground there is virtually nothing? I am totally brand-new to critiquing things like this so this may be a common thing, I don't know.


Unfortunately, there are a LOT of examples like that. The lack of ULF bass in Avatar, ESPECIALLY with the destruction of Hometree is one of the things that's been mentioned often. An object THAT huge hitting the ground would cause one heckuva quake/tremor and you see characters stumble but there's nothing there.


In Transformers, when they first meet the Autobots, they mixed in ULF effects for their footsteps to convey the sense of mass these huge metallic objects have, yet later when they're running, jumping and crashing into stuff, and there should be a whole lot of bass and ULF, there's actually less, or no ULF. The robots must have gone on the Richard Simmons plan for drastic weight loss.


Some folks have complained about the monotonous droning bass in Pacific Rim, saying that the bass is boring with little variety. I can sort of see their point of view, but IMO, the mixers for Pacific Rim did a great job mixing the audio for 30Hz limited commercial theater setups. Whenever there was something huge onscreen, Kaiju or Jaeger, there was copious bass to convey that impression of mass.



Max


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11600_100#post_23912388
> 
> 
> Then the cat he is fighting falls from the sky hits the ground very hard and there was no bass at all. my first thought was like really why was there no effect there?


 

There is definitely some lfe in that scene.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640#post_23912592
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, there are a LOT of examples like that. The lack of ULF bass in Avatar, ESPECIALLY with the destruction of Hometree is one of the things that's been mentioned often. An object THAT huge hitting the ground would cause one heckuva quake/tremor and you see characters stumble but there's nothing there.
> 
> 
> In Transformers, when they first meet the Autobots, they mixed in ULF effects for their footsteps to convey the sense of mass these huge metallic objects have, yet later when they're running, jumping and crashing into stuff, and there should be a whole lot of bass and ULF, there's actually less, or no ULF. The robots must have gone on the Richard Simmons plan for drastic weight loss.
> 
> 
> Some folks have complained about the monotonous droning bass in Pacific Rim, saying that the bass is boring with little variety. I can sort of see their point of view, but IMO, the mixers for Pacific Rim did a great job mixing the audio for 30Hz limited commercial theater setups. Whenever there was something huge onscreen, Kaiju or Jaeger, there was copious bass to convey that impression of mass.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



Yes I see and that makes sense!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640#post_23912616
> 
> 
> There is definitely some lfe in that scene.



Okay I will definitely have to run through the demo again. I don't know why I got that perception? Maybe it was because I was watching lots of scenes and the Percy Jackson seen before that. I have dual subversives and my responses good lacking nothing. I'll give it another go


----------



## Mrkazador


Kung Fu Panda (2008)

 



 

 

 

Kung Fu Panda 2 (2011)


----------



## mtbdudex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640#post_23912388
> 
> 
> I was watching numerous demos tonight from one of the blue ray demo disc. I have an observation. Now I have no idea how film mixing works with adding the bass into the soundtrack. But it just seems a lot of things are very unbalanced. For example kung fu panda fighting with the cat scene. I felt the punches and numerous other things added good little effects to the experience. Then the cat he is fighting falls from the sky hits the ground very hard and there was no bass at all. my first thought was like really why was there no effect there? Another example is avatar. Good scene for surround the definitely has some very good bass in it. It is when the giant tree gets shot down. Explosions and multiple other things give good bass effects. Yet when the giant tree hits the ground there is virtually nothing? I am totally brand-new to critiquing things like this so this may be a common thing, I don't know.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640#post_23914728
> 
> Kung Fu Panda (2008)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kung Fu Panda 2 (2011)



Yea - there be some bad A$$ bass in KFP!

Uploaded on Feb 23, 2009

Here are the 34 seconds of the final fight scene in K-F-P, where Panda is fighting Tiger. 126db @ last part, the famous wa-tu-shi finger hold scene!!


----------



## jlpowell84

Nice vid of KFP! Is that your system? That one finger nuke explosion thing was awesome with my dual Submersives


----------



## tboe77

I love that the sub in that video is called Usul!


----------



## nfraso

Bad news folks; here's the stone giant battle scene from The Hobbit:


Theatrical:

 


Extended:


----------



## ambesolman

Weak


----------



## Mrkazador


The World's End (2013)

 



 

 

 

2 Guns (2013)


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640#post_23918220
> 
> 
> Bad news folks; here's the stone giant battle scene from The Hobbit:
> 
> 
> Theatrical:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extended:



Not encouraging looks exactly the same. Would you be able to graph one of the new scenes to see if the bass is deeper there?


----------



## newc33

Anyone have a graph from world war z atv1:05.30-1:05:30? Def a demo worthy 5 seconds.


Can't wait to make my own demo disk! Can anyone teach me howbto do it? Will be using a macbook if it makes any diffrence


Thanks!


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11600_100#post_23918461
> 
> 
> Anyone have a graph from world war z atv1:05.30-1:05:30? Def a demo worthy 5 seconds.
> 
> 
> Can't wait to make my own demo disk! Can anyone teach me howbto do it? Will be using a macbook if it makes any diffrence
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11430#post_23868561


----------



## MKtheater

Maybe someone should start a new thread with these graphs all listed with a link, like the first page of DB, unless lfeman wants to on the first page.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11600_100#post_23918499
> 
> 
> Maybe someone should start a new thread with these graphs all listed with a link, like the first page of DB, unless lfeman wants to on the first page.


 

I'm tempted to start a new thread but it seems like a lot of work. Probably why lfeman doesn't want to do it either, too many posts and graphs to sort out.


----------



## nfraso

Too bad we can't have a wiki post that's collaborative.


Here's the Smaug opener. You can see that this scene is slightly extended about 5 seconds (or different, need to watch side by side).


The extended bit is the only part that has more bass extension.


Theatrical:

 


Extended:

 


Comparison:


----------



## nfraso

OK, so I watched the two side by side and there are extended cuts in that sequence leading up to the part where the door falls on the guy running away and it actually comes back into sync with the TE for a bit before focusing a little bit longer on the girl at the end of the scene. The new 30Hz area where we see the lone red spot is right before the door falling on the guy, and matches some slightly new/different cuts of the dragon flyover.


If you watch the comparison fade in and out, think of the extended bass as the extra scenes they cut in and on top of the TE sequence. It's like they edited in these cuts and forgot that they had used a different HPF on the low end. So where it should be consistent 10-30Hz mild action, it actually will come in and out where they edited in the new bits!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640#post_23918813
> 
> 
> OK, so I watched the two side by side and there are extended cuts in that sequence leading up to the part where the door falls on the guy running away and it actually comes back into sync with the TE for a bit before focusing a little bit longer on the girl at the end of the scene. The new 30Hz area where we see the lone red spot is right before the door falling on the guy, and matches some slightly new/different cuts of the dragon flyover.
> 
> 
> If you watch the comparison fade in and out, think of the extended bass as the extra scenes they cut in and on top of the TE sequence. It's like they edited in these cuts and forgot that they had used a different HPF on the low end. So where it should be consistent 10-30Hz mild action, it actually will come in and out where they edited in the new bits!




What a mess. Thanks for the report. So just to confirm, the ONLY areas that have extended bass are the additional scenes brought on by the extended addition, correct? ALL the scenes that the two cuts have in common are exactly the same?


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640#post_23918813
> 
> 
> OK, so I watched the two side by side and there are extended cuts in that sequence leading up to the part where the door falls on the guy running away and it actually comes back into sync with the TE for a bit before focusing a little bit longer on the girl at the end of the scene. The new 30Hz area where we see the lone red spot is right before the door falling on the guy, and matches some slightly new/different cuts of the dragon flyover.
> 
> 
> If you watch the comparison fade in and out, think of the extended bass as the extra scenes they cut in and on top of the TE sequence. It's like they edited in these cuts and forgot that they had used a different HPF on the low end. So where it should be consistent 10-30Hz mild action, it actually will come in and out where they edited in the new bits!



Is it distracting if you didn't watch them at the same time? Having never seen the movie, I wonder if I will notice?


----------



## Mrkazador


The Wolverine (2013)


----------



## Steveo1234

That looks awesome!


----------



## maxmercy

Wow,


Thanks for the Hobbit graphs. It's just like Star Wars on DVD and Blu. In some scenes, the Millenium Falcon will shake your house, and in others, not so much, due to adding bass for some effects and not others.


This is a true screw-up. Instead of re-doing the entire film, they just focused on not filtering the new stuff as much, leaving the original mistakes in place. Too bad.


The Wolverine looks very good. Reminds me of Percy Jackson.


JSS


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Am I reading these graphs right? if i am that means Wolverine is actually going to be a very good LFE movie? no filter?


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640#post_23918256
> 
> The World's End (2013)


Looks good, if it's as good as Hot Fuzz then it should be fun!


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11670#post_23919467
> 
> 
> Is it distracting if you didn't watch them at the same time? Having never seen the movie, I wonder if I will notice?


I think these extended Hobbit scenes will offer easy 'back-to-back' comparisons between 'Stupid Filter' and 'Slightly Less Stupid Filter', as contained within the extended scene you are watching will be both the original mix and the revised mix, without needing to stop the playback and swap another disc in!











I just simply don't understand the decision to remove so much bass, which clearly must have been mixed in originally if the extended scenes contain it, especially as it appears that the re-introduction of the bass (well, what little there is...) seems to have had zero impact on the top end of the spectrum, the usual argument/reason put forward for removing it.


Just because most systems can't reproduce it, why remove it? People watching it on a 'normal' system or even just through TV speakers won't need to worry about speaker damage because I'm sure that the system internals will have a HPF within the chain, so leave the bass in and let those who can produce it, enjoy it!




[/rant] lol



One can only hope that the continued message from AV communities, that poor bass is neutering what should be a good experience, will reach the top of the chain, although I suspect that The Hobbit extended bass reproduction is probably more an oversight than a deliberate addition...


Having enjoyed Oblivion's non-voiced and perfectly balanced score a couple of times this week already while pottering round getting things done, having a full-range and immersive soundscape is blissful!


----------



## coolcat4843

Anybody do a graph of _Man of Steel_ yet?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Riddick: Pitch Black, Director's cut, Blu-Ray. One and a half stars would be my impression... it's like the prototype for the Hobbit in LFE mixed with the storytelling genius of After Earth.


Ended up stopping the movie in the middle and running Flight of the Phoenix through my Aios just to make sure the sub amp was on. It was. While I was doing that, the Blu-Ray player somehow switched back to the theatrical version and the LFE improved somewhat to roughly two star level.


This movie came out of the bargain bin... wish I could throw it back in there.


----------



## mtbdudex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640#post_23916135
> 
> 
> Nice vid of KFP! Is that your system? That one finger nuke explosion thing was awesome with my dual Submersives



Yes of course it's my system!

I've used the ska-doosh countlewss times for demo scene, no need for seat bass shakers in my set-up











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640#post_23917091
> 
> 
> I love that the sub in that video is called Usul!



Yep - I cut thru my foundation wall to intstall my IB sub, with approval of my basement engineering wall company of course to ensure stability of foundation kept.

here is picture of the utility room, where my backwave vents into.

Rock solid, zero in-plane flex here!!

There are 11" thick concrete studs on each side of my IB baffle plate....











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11670#post_23921122
> 
> 
> Anybody do a graph of _Man of Steel_ yet?



Please - this got a 100 audio score by Ralph in the review section.....


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640_60#post_23918922
> 
> 
> What a mess. Thanks for the report. So just to confirm, the ONLY areas that have extended bass are the additional scenes brought on by the extended addition, correct? ALL the scenes that the two cuts have in common are exactly the same?



From what I can tell this is the case. I'd have to watch both versions side by side and compare the entire thing to be sure. It seems at least for the most "memorable" (used loosely) bass moments in the theatrical edition (Smaug and the stone giants) that this is true.


The scenes that have both original and new footage intertwined I think do alternate between filters, though with exception I believe if they edited in a longer version of the same shot that it recevied the "less filtered" treatment as well. So there is potential for "bits" of footage that were in the TE to have more extension this go around.


In all, it was weak before and marginally less weak in precious few places now- so it doesn't matter much.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640_60#post_23919467
> 
> 
> Is it distracting if you didn't watch them at the same time? Having never seen the movie, I wonder if I will notice?



Doubtful at these levels you'd notice, and since it cuts in and out on a shot by shot basis, wouldn't be too distracting even if you could.


It's just _extremely_ lazy and disappointing.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11600_100#post_23920706
> 
> 
> Am I reading these graphs right? if i am that means Wolverine is actually going to be a very good LFE movie? no filter?


 

Peaks (green line) look pretty good in the low end but the average starts to roll off around 20hz. Overall the lfe is great compared to what we've been getting recently.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11600_100#post_23921122
> 
> 
> Anybody do a graph of *Man of Steel* yet?


 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11100_100#post_23839619


----------



## Slingblayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11670#post_23921433
> 
> 
> Riddick: Pitch Black, Director's cut, Blu-Ray. One and a half stars would be my impression... it's like the prototype for the Hobbit in LFE mixed with the storytelling genius of After Earth.
> 
> 
> Ended up stopping the movie in the middle and running Flight of the Phoenix through my Aios just to make sure the sub amp was on. It was. While I was doing that, the Blu-Ray player somehow switched back to the theatrical version and the LFE improved somewhat to roughly two star level.
> 
> 
> This movie came out of the bargain bin... wish I could throw it back in there.



LOLOL, as soon as you seen that turd Vin Diesel on the cover you shoulda *known* it was gonna be poop.


----------



## Toe

I like Vin. Why do you feel he is a turd out of curiosity? I thought Pitch Black was a good film as well. Nothing worth mentioning for bass though IIRC.


----------



## Slingblayde

I just have never been able to stand him, he pushes his voice the entire time he talks, always wearing a muscle shirt every time I see him (which is the Epitome of a Dirtbag/Loser in my book) and hes a hammy actor. I cant stand him, or Nic Cage, I try not to even watch trailers for movies with them in it.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slingblayde*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11670#post_23923431
> 
> 
> I just have never been able to stand him, he pushes his voice the entire time he talks, always wearing a muscle shirt every time I see him (which is the Epitome of a Dirtbag/Loser in my book) and hes a hammy actor. I cant stand him, or Nic Cage, I try not to even watch trailers for movies with them in it.




Thanks. Interesting how different perception can be. Every interview I have seen with him he comes off as a nice guy from my perspective with a light hearted personality and he's a gaming nerd at heart.







The muscle shirts (I don't know if I would even call what he wears muscle shirts as every time I have seen him interviewed he wears a fitted t-shirt........I guess this is a muscle shirt?) don't bother me a bit as the guy has obviously worked hard to get in the great shape he is in and he should be proud of it.


Oh well, no worries. I was just curious and we are WAY off topic obviously!


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slingblayde*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11670#post_23923204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11670#post_23921433
> 
> 
> Riddick: Pitch Black, Director's cut, Blu-Ray. One and a half stars would be my impression... it's like the prototype for the Hobbit in LFE mixed with the storytelling genius of After Earth.
> 
> 
> Ended up stopping the movie in the middle and running Flight of the Phoenix through my Aios just to make sure the sub amp was on. It was. While I was doing that, the Blu-Ray player somehow switched back to the theatrical version and the LFE improved somewhat to roughly two star level.
> 
> 
> This movie came out of the bargain bin... wish I could throw it back in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL, as soon as you seen that turd Vin Diesel on the cover you shoulda *known* it was gonna be poop.
Click to expand...


Someone with a Billy Bob Thornton ref as his nom de plume shouldn't get too righteous about turds....










Just saw Find Me Guilty the other day, a good effort by Vin. You want bad try Ice Cube as XXX.


----------



## Slingblayde

Im sure everybody has an actor they cant stand, I used to loathe Bruce Willis too, but ive warmed up to him, mostly because of Pulp Fiction, thats the first movie I actually liked him in.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11670#post_23923719
> 
> 
> Someone with a Billy Bob Thornton ref as his nom de plume shouldn't get too righteous about turds....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw Find Me Guilty the other day, a good effort by Vin. You want bad try Ice Cube as XXX.


Yeah, but the Friday movies were great 😎


----------



## jlpowell84

Well gentlemen I made it through WWZ. The other night and it was a good watch. What did it get rated?


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11600_100#post_23924568
> 
> 
> Well gentlemen I made it through WWZ. The other night and it was a good watch. What did it get rated?


 

4.25

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-67#entry1681


----------



## Skylinestar

 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1498336/man-of-steel-3d-2d-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review 


Man of Steel with 5 star bass by reviewer. 100 Audio score.







Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640_60#post_23925612
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1498336/man-of-steel-3d-2d-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review
> 
> 
> Man of Steel with 5 star bass by reviewer. 100 Audio score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?



He even specifically states "Low frequency extension" is a maxed out, five star rating.


That's why these reviews are a sham. I don't know why anyone reads them.


> Quote:
> Low frequency effects are applied authoritatively and effectively underscore the bombastic and dramatic aspects of the audio. This mix delivers bass response that can be room shaking as it extends down to lower frequencies that on occasion approach skin tingling regions.



It's just ridiculous nonsense that anyone could write prior to having actually even viewed the disc.









 


The low frequencies drop like a rock at 30Hz, it's extremely dissappointing and these jokes for reviews are helping no one.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11670#post_23924606
> 
> 
> 4.25
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-67#entry1681



Thanks! It was only the 2nd movie I have watched all the way with my new dual Submersives so that helps me get a handle on a mental analysis of that score. For some reason I wasn't expecting much besides the grenade scene. But it was very nice throughout. Opening with that garbage truck smashing cars and all through.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11670#post_23925646
> 
> 
> He even specifically states "Low frequency extension" is a maxed out, five star rating.
> 
> 
> That's why these reviews are a sham. I don't know why anyone reads them.
> 
> It's just ridiculous nonsense that anyone could write prior to having actually even viewed the disc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The low frequencies drop like a rock at 30Hz, it's extremely dissappointing and these jokes for reviews are helping no one.



I haven't watched yet but I have to be painfully honest. I don't feel extension dictates rating as much as I see here. As time goes on my opinions can change. 30hz yes is cutting it ridiculously soon buy those that have a 20hz filter I feel is not a huge issue. But like I said, more experience can change that


----------



## detroit1

How do you know that he didn't view the disc? Most of these discs are available before the public date to online magazines, etc and also people in Europe always get them before the US people do


----------



## MKtheater

MOS only goes to 30hz and the levels are low. This will not be a great bass movie. When a reviewer states that it has great extension well maybe he thinks 30hz is great? 5 star bass movies have the levels reach -5 to -10 and does extend deep. A 20hz movie with -5 to -10 would be OK because the levels are loud enough. We are in a thread about bass guys. We want bass!


----------



## nube

detroit1,


Nobody said he didn't view the disc. nfraso said what he quoted could have been written by someone who had not viewed the disc, presumably because it was meaningless fluff verbiage. The line he quoted from the review is something you could say about almost every blockbuster action movie released in the last ten years.


I think it's probably reasonable to assume that every paid reviewer is going to only be able to rate bass content from 30-80Hz, which is not really what a lot of people here are interested in. The reason many aren't interested in that content within that frequency range? It's simply the norm, and is entirely unexceptional. The -10dB point of MoS is actually ~23-24Hz, which is entirely unexceptional.


jlpowell:


Extension doesn't dictate rating - it's equally weighted with levels, dynamics, and execution at data-bass.com. The theory is that louder is not necessarily better, except when coupled with good sound design, deep extension, and superior dynamics.


Instead of extension being overvalued, I personally think execution is weighted too high. The average execution score is around a 4 (guesstimate), but there are lots of movies I'd vote 2 or less on. I tend to think the people voting in the execution polls over there are way way way too generous.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640_60#post_23925742
> 
> 
> How do you know that he didn't view the disc? Most of these discs are available before the public date to online magazines, etc and also people in Europe always get them before the US people do



I didn't say that, I'm sure he watched it. What I said was all of the superfluous nonsense could have been written months ago in preparation and then published when the timing was right.


I'm not saying this is what happened, I'm saying it could have. So why bother watching it at all?










You can't claim something is what it objectively isn't. Say what you want about the surrounds or dynamics and how they made you feel... this film does not have 5-star low frequency extension, that's a fact. The reviewer claims it does.


What I want to know is why?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640_60#post_23925793
> 
> 
> MOS only goes to 30hz and the levels are low. This will not be a great bass movie. When a reviewer states that it has great extension well maybe he thinks 30hz is great? 5 star bass movies have the levels reach -5 to -10 and does extend deep. A 20hz movie with -5 to -10 would be OK because the levels are loud enough. We are in a thread about bass guys. We want bass!


----------



## nube

Toe,


I don't think nfraso is being classless or talking behind Ralph's back. It's not like what he posted is private, hidden from Ralph's view. Refer to what I wrote in the post above yours regarding reviewers' bass reproduction capabilities.


I think this also points to what bossobass has been saying for a long time about, essentially, "ignorance is bliss." Ralph likely hasn't experienced a demo that shows the difference between TIH - Cop Car Smash with a 30Hz HPF and one without a HPF. And, to be quite honest, the word "bombastic" to me means loud and visceral. As it turns out, 25-35Hz are the frequencies where "visceral" resonances in your couch/chair/suspended floor primarily happen. Put loud enough content in that range and everyone likes it.


Case in point: the FOTP barrel roll scene's very strongest content is at 32Hz, yet almost everyone, even the people with the badass 8x & 16x 18" sealed sub systems that can do > 115dB @ 5Hz, think that scene is one of the best demo scenes ever. People often mistake it for "ultra deep bass," when it's nothing more than very loud at a very "visceral" frequency. (I'm looking at you, MKtheater!







)


----------



## Toe

Nube,


In all due respect, I was not talking to you. I understand what you are saying, but I disagree with you about this not being a classless move. If you are going to call out a man's work as hard as he did the last two posts, have the decency to do it with that man and not behind his back. Lame move IMO.


----------



## nfraso

I've seen his review threads- he wants nothing to do with anyone critiquing his results or methodology. It's not even worth the effort to go down that road.


So really, I'm not so much calling Ralph out- the objective data does that on it's own without any help from me.










I'm calling out anyone who uses these types of reviews as hard evidence of anything useful- mostly and _especially_ related to the context of this thread.


----------



## nfraso

By the way, this is the brand of A/V "science" that leads us to swapping power cords on our amps for more detail, clarity and "breathiness".


FFS!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700#post_23925966
> 
> 
> I've seen his review threads- he wants nothing to do with anyone critiquing his results or methodology. It's not even worth the effort to go down that road.
> 
> 
> So really, I'm not so much calling Ralph out- the objective data does that on it's own without any help from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling out anyone who uses these types of reviews as hard evidence of anything useful- mostly and _especially_ related to the context of this thread.



Until you have tried to bring up your passionate concerns in his actual thread, this is just an excuse for a $hitty move of a well respected AVS member IMO. Do what you feel the need to do though and let's move on as we are not going to agree on this obviously.


----------



## nube

Toe,


No problem.











It seems the pattern is that if a movie's loud from 30-80Hz, Ralph likes it. That's fine.







A lot of people here use a slightly different methodology. I don't really see any analysis in Ralph's reviews, other than that pattern.


So, for anyone to say something to the effect of, "If Ralph gave it 5 stars for bass, you know it's gotta be good," is a little over the top. Why? Because we now have an objective way to compare the bass in movies, thanks to maxmercy! Based on those early graphs of the movie, I suspect MoS will end up being a 3.5-4 star bass movie by the data-bass.com ratings system.


----------



## ambesolman

I don't think any movie with a filter should be scoring 5s.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700#post_23926176
> 
> 
> I don't think any movie with a filter should be scoring 5s.



There are exceptions to every rule:

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/?p=812 


Clearly filtered, 5-Star Execution IMO.


JSS


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700#post_23926235
> 
> 
> There are exceptions to every rule:
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/?p=812
> 
> 
> Clearly filtered, 5-Star Execution IMO.
> 
> 
> JSS


Sorry, meant 5s for extension. But you're right, there's always exceptions.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11680_40#post_23925839
> 
> 
> Putting aside the topic at hand for a moment, instead of being a classless a$$ and talking $hit behind Ralph's back, how about at least having the decency to bring up your concerns in his thread and maybe in a more constructive manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't always agree with Ralph and have even respectfully brought up this very topic in some of his reviews that I did not agree with, but he comes at this from a different angle vs the OCD hardcore bass heads (I say that compassionately as I am one) and is simply giving his subjective opinion (he is not checking the graphs before making his marks) with his equip in his room. In that sense, he is not wrong. Let's not also forget he is not just solely focused on ULF bass extension as his critique requires evaluating multiple areas at once (PQ, AQ, the writing, acting, etc...........) Either way, he is a classy nice guy and does not deserve to be bashed behind his back.
> 
> 
> As far as MOS, yeah I don't like the look of the extension, but as always I will wait and give final judgment for when I actually view it in context with the on screen action.



Welcome back Toe


----------



## nfraso

Yes, placement of that filter is certainly important. Insane output down to 10Hz and filtered below is far better than we we got from MoS.


If we compare the two, one has a significant advantage in extension:

 


Care to guess which one Ralph Potts rated higher for low frequency extension?


Man of Steel.


Good grief, Percy Jackson's 20Hz is nearly +15dB over MoS, and 10hz is +20dB. This is a massive difference in extension. Massive.


----------



## audiofan1

^^^^^So nfraso, does that mean you won't watch the movie? and how did you correlate Ralphs rating for extension to the criteria here in this thread when the primary focus is below 20hz ? Also do you plan on becoming a reviewer yourself since you have such a problem with Ralphs contribution here on AVS? or is it possible for you to understand why the disc review thread exist and why the bass thread was created to focus on the solo topic of bass alone.


----------



## nfraso

Not sure if any of those are real questions.


This thread has never been about watching or not watching movies- it's about bass.


"Low Frequency Extension" is the specific focus of criteria that Potts rates, and it can only mean one thing. Extension asks how low does it go?


Regardless, with what alternate criteria can you conclude that MoS extends lower than Percy Jackson to justify your ratings falling as such?


----------



## Mrkazador




----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11680_40#post_23926582
> 
> 
> Not sure if any of those are real questions.
> 
> 
> This thread has never been about watching or not watching movies- it's about bass.
> 
> *but yet some how you link to Ralphs thread that happens to include watching movies*
> 
> 
> "Low Frequency Extension" is the specific focus of criteria that Potts rates, and it can only mean one thing. Extension asks how low does it go?
> 
> *Who's criteria? "Potts rates" ( in relation to his subjective thread) and yes I agree 100% with you on extension "how low does it go" and that's when I get a more specific answer in the Bass thread as that the reason it exsist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Regardless, with what alternate criteria can you conclude that MoS extends lower than Percy Jackson to justify your ratings falling as such?


*My ratings ? I haven't seen the movie so I can't speak to that end.*


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700_60#post_23926671
> 
> *My ratings ? I haven't seen the movie so I can't speak to that end.*



I'm not asking you to rate it- it's the hypothetical that you raised.


You're (I guess) defending Potts' ratings as if he is using a different criteria for Low Frequency Extension.


So I'm asking, hypothetically, what possible alternate criteria could be used for a Low Frequency Extension rating such that the result would yield MoS having a higher rating than Percy Jackson.


Potts gave Man of Steel a perfect 5-star rating for Low Frequency Extension. He gave Percy Jackson only a 4.5-star rating.


You can see the data above for yourself.


What's the mystery criteria that could defend this rating?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11680_40#post_23926688
> 
> 
> I'm not asking you to rate it- it's the hypothetical that you raised.
> 
> 
> You're (I guess) defending Potts' ratings as if he is using a different criteria for Low Frequency Extension.
> 
> 
> So I'm asking, hypothetically, what possible alternate criteria could be used for a Low Frequency Extension rating such that the result would yield MoS having a higher rating than Percy Jackson.
> 
> 
> Potts gave Man of Steel a perfect 5-star rating for Low Frequency Extension. He gave Percy Jackson only a 4.5-star rating.
> 
> 
> You can see the data above for yourself.
> 
> 
> What's the mystery criteria that could defend this rating?



Did you see any graphs on ralphs thread? and define what Low frequency Extension is other than what has been defined here in the bass thread due to the use of graphs which contain LFE and ULF? or below 120? 80? 60? etc.. I suspect if Ralph adopted the use of graphs to his thread and then reported 5 stars accordingly your point would have merit but as he does n't your posting on things that have no relation to one another and should be easy to deduce


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700#post_23926067
> 
> 
> Toe,
> 
> 
> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the pattern is that if a movie's loud from 30-80Hz, Ralph likes it. That's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people here use a slightly different methodology. I don't really see any analysis in Ralph's reviews, other than that pattern.
> 
> 
> So, for anyone to say something to the effect of, "If Ralph gave it 5 stars for bass, you know it's gotta be good," is a little over the top. Why? Because we now have an objective way to compare the bass in movies, thanks to maxmercy! Based on those early graphs of the movie, I suspect MoS will end up being a 3.5-4 star bass movie by the data-bass.com ratings system.



I get it..........


As I said, Ralph comes at these reviews from a much different perspective than the objective hard core lets focus on one single aspect of the track (bass) ULF bass heads and I am not saying that is good, bad, whatever.........it is what it is. Ralph is obviously not considering data-bass in his reviews which is OK as well since he is simply giving a subjective opinion with his equip, ears, etc..........and he speaks more for the common man as the vast majority of people don't focus anywhere near what we do on the low end (which is OK). In light of that, if you don't like his review methodology, don't read his reviews and if you have a concern or issue with him or his reviews like the poster I responded to, at least have the balls to do it to him in his thread and not behind his back, and do it respectfully which is the only way there will be any hope of a constructive outcome.



Me? I am a big fan of data-bass and I am also a big fan of Ralph and his reviews and neither is perfect, but they both serve a very valuable purpose. Data-bass is a fantastic objective resource and I have given kudos to what has been done there many times, but it's still not perfect. A track like Inception for example has an objective 4.5 star rating, but personally I find that track one of the most awkward and flat out unpleasing bass/LFE experiences on blu ray. I don't enjoy it even though it hits high marks objectively and it would NEVER come close to being "demo" material for me and subjectively for me it is nowhere CLOSE to a 4.5 star overall LFE experience. Another one is Pulse at a 4.75 which has one big bass scene (server room) and again, to me it is not the most pleasing bass experience. It's loud, supports the film well and so on, but it certainly would not make my personal demo list as I simply just don't find it that pleasing in light of the competition..............point of all this being, no grading scale is perfect whether it be db, Ralph's, etc......


I will end my rant, but if you are going to come down as hard as the poster I responded to did on one of our own well respected AVS guys, at least do it in their thread and in a respectful tone. I strongly feel what the poster did who I responded to was classless, cheap and flat out lame. Ralph is a solid, classy guy and he doesn't deserve that kind of treatment. If you feel so strongly opposed to his review process, don't read his work, but bashing it behind his back serves absolutely zero purpose.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700_60#post_23926743
> 
> 
> Did you see any graphs on ralphs thread? and define what Low frequency Extension is other than what has been defined here in the bass thread due to the use of graphs which contain LFE and ULF? or below 120? 80? 60? etc.. I suspect if Ralph adopted the use of graphs to his thread and then reported 5 stars accordingly your point would have merit but as he does n't your posting on things that have no relation to one another and should be easy to deduce



Ralph is the one using the term Low Frequency Extension. You seem to be missing that fact.


This term only has one meaning, it's fairly self explanatory.


Just because he didn't objectively measure the extension doesn't mean he's any less wrong in saying Man of Steel extends lower than Percy Jackson, for example.


I'm demonstrating why this is a useless rating system that tells us absolutely nothing.


If you can come up with something else it represents, we're all ears.


----------



## nfraso

Toe, you're under the impression that this is a new observation. It is not. Take a moment to search this thread for "Ralph" and you'll find his reviews have been under fire for a long time. He is certainly aware, and has no interest in engaging.


There's no reason for me to take this to his thread if everyone over there is happy the way things are. If he wants to come here and defend his ratings to us, great.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700#post_23926522
> 
> 
> Yes, placement of that filter is certainly important. Insane output down to 10Hz and filtered below is far better than we we got from MoS.
> 
> 
> If we compare the two, one has a significant advantage in extension:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to guess which one Ralph Potts rated higher for low frequency extension?
> 
> 
> Man of Steel.
> 
> 
> Good grief, Percy Jackson's 20Hz is nearly +15dB over MoS, and 10hz is +20dB. This is a massive difference in extension. Massive.




So the F*)# what! We have already established that Ralph grades on a purely subjective basis and that means his impressions will not always line up with the objective data. Ralph grades a track by the way most normal folk would (how many people besides us nut jobs actually study graphs of bass tracks in movies??????) by simply listening to it in accordance with the on screen action and reviewing it as such with his equip, room, ears, etc........that means he is not always going to be accurate once the objective data hits, but is that a big shock? There have been tracks I thought dug deeper than the actual objective data ended up showing and tracks that subjectively did not seem to dig quite as deep as they did and when you fly without a net and review like that, which again is how the VAST majority of people will watch the film, you are going to be objectively wrong at times, but again this is still very valuable info as most people will relate more to this than a group of OCD bass heads. I don't get how some could be so surprised by his or anyone else when grading a track like this, especially in light of all the other variables between viewers and setups.


----------



## nfraso

More Potts reviews:


Pacific Rim got a 5-star Low Frequency Extension rating.


Oblivion got only a 4.5-star Low Frequency Extension rating.


This is just ridiculous.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700_60#post_23926826
> 
> 
> So the F*)# what! We have already established that Ralph grades on a purely subjective basis and that means his impressions will not always line up with the objective data. Ralph grades a track by the way most normal folk would (how many people besides us nut jobs actually study graphs of bass tracks in movies??????) by simply listening to it in accordance with the on screen action and reviewing it as such with his equip, room, ears, etc........that means he is not always going to be accurate once the objective data hits, but is that a big shock? There have been tracks I thought dug deeper than the actual objective data ended up showing and tracks that subjectively did not seem to dig quite as deep as they did and when you fly without a net and review like that, which again is how the VAST majority of people will watch the film, you are going to be objectively wrong at times, but again this is still very valuable info as most people will relate more to this than a group of OCD bass heads. I don't get how some could be so surprised by his or anyone else when grading a track like this, especially in light of all the other variables between viewers and setups.



Yes, so you agree with me.


Ralph Potts' reviews have absolutely zero use to anyone here in the context of this thread.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700#post_23926827
> 
> 
> More Potts reviews:
> 
> 
> Pacific Rim got a 5-star Low Frequency Extension rating.
> 
> 
> Oblivion got only a 4.5-star Low Frequency Extension rating.
> 
> 
> This is just ridiculous.



YOU are ridiculous. Read my post right above yours. Is it really that crazy that his subjective impressions will not always line up with the objective outcome? You don't like his review methodology, don't read them, but to continually bash his reviews here is cheap.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700#post_23926842
> 
> 
> Yes, so you agree with me.
> 
> 
> Ralph Potts' reviews have absolutely zero use to anyone here in the context of this thread.






Don't put words in my mouth as I did not say that. This thread by the way is not data-bass and not everyone uses the same grading scale here since if you read the OP, it is HIGHLY open to interpretation as far as how one could and should rate a bass track which is the beauty of db as they avoided that issue (and learned from this thread) by establishing a firm set of guide lines. In light of that, it could be argued that Ralph's reviews have plenty of use in this thread.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11680_40#post_23926798
> 
> 
> Toe, you're under the impression that this is a new observation. It is not. Take a moment to search this thread for "Ralph" and you'll find his reviews have been under fire for a long time. He is certainly aware, and has no interest in engaging.
> 
> 
> There's no reason for me to take this to his thread if everyone over there is happy the way things are. If he wants to come here and defend his ratings to us, great.



You don't speak for all of *us* this isn't your private thread










I'm out, have a good one


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700_60#post_23926846
> 
> 
> YOU are ridiculous. Read my post right above yours. Is it really that crazy that his subjective impressions will not always line up with the objective outcome? You don't like his review methodology, don't read them, but to continually bash his reviews here is cheap.



I don't care what method he uses to come to his conclusions.


In the end they are either accurate or not.


To be useful to us here, they would have to be accurate. They aren't.


This is pretty simple.


This is no different than audiofan1 posting in this thread that the 5.1 track on Pacific Rim has more extension!


No, it doesn't. It's freaking identical to the 7.1 track. I don't care how you feel about it subjectively, it's wrong.


Of what use is wrong information?


This thread is titled, "The New Master List of BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts".


Notice that last part? It gives us a simple method of proving whether something is or isn't, so we don't have to continue to rely on subjective BS.


----------



## Toe

I'm out of this conversation as well before I get another infraction. I stand by my posts and opinions, you guys don't agree, fine. Hope we can get back to talking bass without cheap attacks on well respected AVS members.


----------



## nfraso

Again, I'm not making cheap attacks on Ralph. His ratings simply have no use to us in the context of this thread and the purpose here. We need objective data, and we have accurate means of attaining it.


Let's stick to discussing that.


----------



## Hopinater


I've never been to this thread before. Is it always like this? 









 

Seriously, I just wanted to thank you guys for the good information on all of these movies. I look forward to referencing this thread as I enjoy my new sub.


----------



## datranz

Ralph has his thread, I like his objective opinion, I combine his with this thread to make my own opinion, each has its own dimensions. But all together, I so hates this iteration of superman. They killed supermans character. He may never get his soul back.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700#post_23926901
> 
> 
> Again, I'm not making cheap attacks on Ralph. His ratings simply have no use to us in the context of this thread and the purpose here. We need objective data, and we have accurate means of attaining it.
> 
> 
> Let's stick to discussing that.



You are making cheap attacks. Objective data is only one part of this thread. If you want strictly objective, data-bass is what you are looking for. I will discuss bass as I always have here, thanks.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700_60#post_23926980
> 
> 
> You are making cheap attacks. Objective data is only one part of this thread. If you want strictly objective, data-bass is what you are looking for. I will discuss bass as I always have here, thanks.



You're going in circles. If you have a use for subjective data here, we're all ears. What is it?


How can we take a 5-start low frequency extension rating for Man of Steel and make it useful here when we already have the objective data proving otherwise.


What good is it to us? Make your case.


----------



## saprano

People seem to be forgetting that Ralph's audio reviews are based on the overall sound and not just the bass.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700_60#post_23927000
> 
> 
> People seem to be forgetting that Ralph's audio reviews are based on the overall sound and not just the bass.



Not so, he specifically rates Low Frequency Extension as it's own category.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11730#post_23926990
> 
> 
> You're going in circles. If you have a use for subjective data here, we're all ears. What is it?
> 
> 
> How can we take a 5-start low frequency extension rating for Man of Steel and make it useful here when we already have the objective data proving otherwise.
> 
> 
> What good is it to us? Make your case.



I don't have to explain $hit to you. I have talked about how I rate a bass track in THIS thread MANY times over the years. Do a search if your interested.


Also, read what I wrote again. If you read the first post in this thread, there is not a hard lined set criteria for how one rates a bass track. Depending on the poster, you could use all objective, all subjective or a combo of both to some degree. This is both the beauty and downfall of this thread all at the same time and why the db thread was created, at least in part. Personally, I like both threads as both have their place. In light of all that, and especially if one has not seen the objective data, and in light of what one may be using for a sub (not much good past 30hz or so for example), I can certainly see how one COULD rate a track like MOS top notch for extension. Obviously that does not make it objectively correct, but in accordance with this thread it could happen.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700_60#post_23927079
> 
> 
> I don't have to explain $hit to you. I have talked about how I rate a bass track in THIS thread MANY times. Do a search if your interested.
> 
> 
> Also, read what I wrote again. If you read the first post in this thread, there is not a hard lined set criteria for how one rates a bass track. Depending on the poster, you could use all objective, all subjective or a combo of both to some degree. This is both the beauty and downfall of this thread all at the same time and why the db thread was created, at least in part. Personally, I like both threads as both have their place. In light of all that, and especially if one has not seen the objective data, and in light of what one may be using for a sub (not much good past 30hz or so for example), I can certainly see how one COULD rate a track like MOS top notch for extension. Obviously that does not make it objectively correct, but in accordance with this thread it could happen.



You're explaining how that _could_ happen, but still not telling me why we would _want_ it to happen.


If subjectivity is the downfall to this thread as you say, why do we want to further it's use?


Potts has a PB13U by the way, tuned to 20Hz with modes available for more extension.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700#post_23926923
> 
> 
> I've never been to this thread before. Is it always like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I just wanted to thank you guys for the good information on all of these movies. I look forward to referencing this thread as I enjoy my new sub.




No, it's not!


I guess is due to today is Friday, so people are just so happy. Check back on Monday.........it's worst..........................










Kidding!!!!!


----------



## kemiza

Everybody makes up their own rating on this thread. Always been that way.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11730#post_23927133
> 
> 
> Everybody makes up their own rating on this thread. Always been that way.



Anything with bass gets an automatic 5 star!









_The Avengers has awesome bass, yo!_


Sorry. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## MKtheater

Nube you are right! I love that 32 hz scene but because it is exceptionally done and nothing is quite like it. It still has low end weight to it so while you feel the Intense bass waves there is also a very heavy feeling to it from the bottom. A much more accurate barrel roll if you will.


As to the Potts discussion , the problem I see is people using it as a guideline on which movies have better bass. I guess if you have 30 hz subs It does not matter. When one gives a review they also take the movie itself into consideration and he probably liked MOS better as a movie so rated it higher, who knows, do they correlate?


----------



## nube

Well, that escalated quickly.










Just a few general points I think are being lost here:


1) Subjective impressions are fine. I don't think anyone would disagree with that. Well, I hope not, because they are important. They're actually part of the data-bass.com ratings scheme in the "Execution" criteria. They get voted on by the community (you should participate!) and account for 25% of the total score of the movie's bass.


2) I've (unfortunately) taken a lot of research methods courses. To be considered valid and/or legitimate, rating methods must have both 1) accuracy & 2) precision. These are the hallmarks of testing, whether it be subjective coding (based on some ruleset or criteria) or objective measurement. If they don't have that, they can't be considered scientific. Just to avoid the potential argument, subjective methods can be considered scientifically valid.


3) We need to know if the rating method is valid. Validity is a question of whether or not the rating schema or method actually measures what we think it does. How would we know? Well, luckily, we have some wonderfully-specified objective measures. Nothing is perfect, not even in the laws of physics, but if there's a specific critique of the objective measures, don't hold back - post it! That's the only way science progresses! This was, after all, at least at one time, an AV _Science_ forum.










4) Lastly, rating methods should be consistent. One of the best criteria for judging a subjective method is to see if it consistently matches well-specified objective measurements. If it doesn't, the subjective method is likely misspecified and needs to be adjusted, or is invalid because it doesn't measure what it thinks it's measuring.


Sorry for geeking out, but this is what I spend 90% of my time doing in grad school...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11730#post_23927105
> 
> 
> You're explaining how that _could_ happen, but still not telling me why we would _want_ it to happen.
> 
> 
> If subjectivity is the downfall to this thread as you say, why do we want to further it's use?
> 
> 
> Potts has a PB13U by the way, tuned to 20Hz with modes available for more extension.



Who is we? Do you speak for everyone? You don't speak for me, and the use of this thread I guess is dependent on who you ask. For me, I love reading all the various opinions from posters with different levels of subs, different response curves, etc......as I find it interesting. This thread is not perfect due to all the variables between setups and even how some of us differ as far as our rating goes, but I still enjoy it warts and all.


Subjectivity is not the issue with this thread, but the sheer amount of variables which is a bi-product of the loose structuring in its origin, but it is what it is and I still find it enjoyable and valuable.


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11730#post_23927031
> 
> 
> Not so, he specifically rates Low Frequency Extension as it's own category.



Still, he's not looking for 100db at 2hz like this thread is to qualify for reference bass.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700_60#post_23927147
> 
> 
> Who is we? Do you speak for everyone? You don't speak for me, and the use of this thread I guess is dependent on who you ask. For me, I love reading all the various opinions from posters with different levels of subs, different response curves, etc......as I find it interesting. This thread is not perfect due to all the variables between setups and even how some of us differ as far as our rating goes, but I still enjoy it warts and all.
> 
> 
> Subjectivity is not the issue with this thread, but the sheer amount of variables which is a bi-product of the loose structuring in its origin, but it is what it is and I still find it enjoyable and valuable.



"We" is the collective that find the information in this thread useful. That group of people is who I refer to, and I'm assuming it includes you.


So though you've explained how someone could accidentally rate MoS to have best of the best extension due to the fact that their subwoofer system only extends to 30Hz....


...why do "we" _want_ that to happen?


It's not accurate. There is no explanation for it's inaccuracy. Perhaps Ralph cannot discern a 15dB difference at 20Hz. Either way, why is his subjective impression useful to this thread if it's proven time and time again to be inaccurate?

_**My audio/video ratings are based upon a comparative made against other high definition media/blu-ray disc.**_


He's explicitly stating they are comparable, and as such is claiming Man of Steel has better low frequency extension than Percy Jackson or Oblivion.


If it's "just his opinion", there would be no reason to have ratings on a 10 point scale like he uses (half stars). A description would be enough.


Why muddy the waters with this?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700_60#post_23927153
> 
> 
> Still, he's not looking for 100db at 2hz like this thread is to qualify for reference bass.



Nobody said he was. He's rating the extension of the bass, and saying 30Hz is 5-star best of the best while 10Hz is 4.5-star better luck next time.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11730#post_23927138
> 
> 
> Anything with bass gets an automatic 5 star!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Avengers has awesome bass, yo!_
> 
> 
> Sorry. Couldn't help myself.



Nice...the film that caused the d-b thread to begin.....wow, that was a year ago already. The strangest thing about people arguing about the graphs is that I felt differences in films, which is why I started measuring in the first place. I can now look at a PvA and have a really good idea of what a film's low end will sound like most of the time. The d-b thread has had three different measuring systems over time, and we now have the most apples-apples method I can muster; I just need to remeasure the old films and catch everything back up. There may be some movement in the ratings (2009 Star Trek is now a full 5-Star film, others may move out of the 5-Star category, we'll see). 5 Stars is nearly impossible to acheive. It should be the rare film that gets it. As much as I like TIH, it is not a full 5-Star, not enough dynamics.


And Toe is right, the d-b rating system is not perfect. I created it by measuring what I considered to be some great LF films, and had to nitpick them apart to get the star ratings. Choices had to be made, setpoints set, and although Inception rates highly, it is a dissonant track, which uses LF to upset and make no one feel at ease; I think intentionally, as it matches what craziness is happening onscreen (having people invade your dreams).


As for Ralph's reviews, I don't read them. His opinions on what makes a BD have great sound do not agree with mine, but I'm sure they agree with many, and he does have a good following. As George Carlin said:

"A Reverend Donald Wildman in Mississippi heard something on the radio that he didn't like. Well, Reverend, did anyone ever tell you there are two KNOBS on the radio?.....there are two knobs on the radio! One of them turns the radio OFF, and the other one......CHANGES THE STATION! Imagine that, reverend, you can actually change the station! It's called freedom of choice, and it's one of the principles this country was founded upon. Look it up in the library, reverend, if you have any of them left when you've finished burning all the books."


JSS


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11730#post_23927212
> 
> 
> "We" is the collective that find the information in this thread useful. That group of people is who I refer to, and I'm assuming it includes you.
> 
> 
> So though you've explained how someone could accidentally rate MoS to have best of the best extension due to the fact that their subwoofer system only extends to 30Hz....
> 
> 
> ...why do "we" _want_ that to happen?
> 
> 
> It's not accurate. There is no explanation for it's inaccuracy. Perhaps Ralph cannot discern a 15dB difference at 20Hz. Either way, why is his subjective impression useful to this thread if it's proven time and time again to be inaccurate?
> 
> _**My audio/video ratings are based upon a comparative made against other high definition media/blu-ray disc.**_
> 
> 
> He's explicitly stating they are comparable, and as such is claiming Man of Steel has better low frequency extension than Percy Jackson or Oblivion.
> 
> 
> If it's "just his opinion", there would be no reason to have ratings on a 10 point scale like he uses (half stars). A description would be enough.
> 
> 
> Why muddy the waters with this?
> 
> Nobody said he was. He's rating the extension of the bass, and saying 30Hz is 5-star best of the best while 10Hz is 4.5-star better luck next time.



I have already explained to you how it _could_ be useful to some in this thread. As long as there is a point of reference as in member "A" is using this sub and finds track "X" to have great extension then anyone reading that with the same sub or one with similar performance could find that info useful. It would also be useful to Member "B" who has a more capable sub system so he would know that he will most likely find the track a disappointment in this area. If there are no graphs up at that time, I can see how this info could have use if again we have a frame of reference for the poster making the subjective observation.


Your continued bashing on Ralph's reviews is becoming pathetic by the way. If you have such an issue with his reviews, go talk to him, but to keep bashing him in here behind his back is once again, cheap. Ralph has a different grading scale vs this thread and db, so I don't really get the point of your continued criticism as the two are largely unrelated.


Circles though as you say.........we are going nowhere.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700_60#post_23927292
> 
> 
> Ralph has a different grading scale vs this thread, so I don't really get the point of your continued criticism as the two are largely unrelated.
> 
> 
> Circles though as you say.........we are going nowhere.



Exactly, you can't seem to stay focused. It looks like we're back to Ralph having a different grading scale.


So I ask, what is it?


Can you let us in on the secret that ranks MoS and Pacific Rim higher than Percy Jackson or Oblivion in *Low Frequency Extension*?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11730#post_23927312
> 
> 
> Exactly, you can't seem to stay focused. It looks like we're back to Ralph having a different grading scale.
> 
> 
> So I ask, what is it?
> 
> 
> Can you let us in on the secret that ranks MoS and Pacific Rim higher than Percy Jackson or Oblivion in *Low Frequency Extension*?



And your reading comprehension kind of sucks, and you like to try and twist things around to support your point.










If you don't know the answer to that after all the discussion we have been having, go back and read the conversation again as this has been answered MORE than once already. It seems you have a focus issue as well, or a VERY short term memory.


----------



## nfraso

I've yet to get a straight answer on that question, and I've asked it multiple times.


Is the "point of reference" usefulness the argument you're giving in answer to that question?


If so, then his "rankings" should come with a warning that they are only good for those who have the same subwoofer as him.


So which is it?


----------



## Toe

You have had a perfectly straight answer to that question, and more than once. Go back and re-read the conversation until you can figure it out. I am not the only one who answered it by the way.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700_60#post_23927378
> 
> 
> You have had a perfectly straight answer to that question, and more than once. Go back and re-read the conversation until you can figure it out. I am not the only one who answered it by the way.



Yes, let's.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700_60#post_23927292
> 
> 
> I have already explained to you how it _could_ be useful to some in this thread. As long as there is a point of reference as in member "A" is using this sub and finds track "X" to have great extension then anyone reading that with the same sub or one with similar performance could find that info useful. It would also be useful to Member "B" who has a more capable sub system so he would know that he will most likely find the track a disappointment in this area. If there are no graphs up at that time, I can see how this info could have use if again we have a frame of reference for the poster making the subjective observation.



Ok. This is your example:


Member "A" (Ralph Potts) is using the SVS PB13-Ultra (capable to at least 20Hz) and finds track "X" (Man of Steel) to have great extension. Better than Percy Jackson and Oblivion, in fact.


So you say anyone reading that with the same sub or one with similar performance could find that info useful.


Except they can't.


Because it's wrong.


Help me out here.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11730#post_23927463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help me out here.



You're doing alright, Nfraso. Hang in there.


I, myself, cannot help. I love this thread but I get burned out so fast anymore. You'd think everyone in here was on the same page.










At DB.... we ARE ALL on the same page.










Carry on.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11730#post_23927463
> 
> 
> Yes, let's.
> 
> Ok. This is your example:
> 
> 
> Member "A" (Ralph Potts) is using the SVS PB13-Ultra (capable to at least 20Hz) and finds track "X" (Man of Steel) to have great extension. Better than Percy Jackson and Oblivion, in fact.
> 
> 
> So you say anyone reading that with the same sub or one with similar performance could find that info useful.
> 
> 
> Except they can't.
> 
> 
> Because it's wrong.
> 
> 
> Help me out here.



Read your question again and then keep digging through our conversation. Me and Audiofan both answered how someone COULD come to that conclusion.


----------



## nfraso

Yes, the mystery subwoofer system that only runs to 30Hz and which...


...Ralph Potts does not have, and also which...


...is of no use to anyone is this subwoofer subforum who actually take home theater bass seriously.


C'mon, man.


What is this, *The New Master List of BASS in Movies for the Lowest Common Denominator* ?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11730#post_23927503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At DB.... we ARE ALL on the same page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on.



Agreed and that is what establishing a firm set of guidelines gets you which is why we commonly have issues in this thread since it is so loosely structured.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700_60#post_23927519
> 
> 
> Agreed and that is what establishing a firm set of guidelines gets you which is why we commonly have issues in this thread since it is so loosely structured.



Um, no- actually we were doing just fine here using verifiable facts until someone decided to reel in Ralph Potts reviews and you decided they were worth not only defending but continued use in this thread.


The tension here is people grasping to the old flawed methods for evaluating bass in movies. Let it go.


It's dead, Jim.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11670#post_23925836
> 
> 
> detroit1,
> 
> 
> Nobody said he didn't view the disc. nfraso said what he quoted could have been written by someone who had not viewed the disc, presumably because it was meaningless fluff verbiage. The line he quoted from the review is something you could say about almost every blockbuster action movie released in the last ten years.
> 
> 
> I think it's probably reasonable to assume that every paid reviewer is going to only be able to rate bass content from 30-80Hz, which is not really what a lot of people here are interested in. The reason many aren't interested in that content within that frequency range? It's simply the norm, and is entirely unexceptional. The -10dB point of MoS is actually ~23-24Hz, which is entirely unexceptional.
> 
> 
> jlpowell:
> 
> 
> Extension doesn't dictate rating - it's equally weighted with levels, dynamics, and execution at data-bass.com. The theory is that louder is not necessarily better, except when coupled with good sound design, deep extension, and superior dynamics.
> 
> 
> Instead of extension being overvalued, I personally think execution is weighted too high. The average execution score is around a 4 (guesstimate), but there are lots of movies I'd vote 2 or less on. I tend to think the people voting in the execution polls over there are way way way too generous.



I agree totally. I admit I'm really a novice as I have only had two complete movies with my Submersives now. But WWZ was waaaayyy better as far as execution than Hot Fuzz. I felt Hot Fuzz just put bass everywhere even if the action on the screen wasn't needing bass. WWZ executed beautifully with nicely executed action scenes and effects. I am gonna check out oblivion and Gatsby tonight.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11730#post_23927541
> 
> 
> Um, no- actually we were doing just fine here using verifiable facts until someone decided to reel in Ralph Potts reviews and you decided they were worth not only defending but continued use in this thread.
> 
> 
> The tension here is people grasping to the old flawed methods for evaluating bass in movies. Let it go.
> 
> 
> It's dead, Jim.




"I watched _Movie 'XYZ'_ last night. One of the portraits on the wall in the next hallway fall down. That's never happened before. "

FIVE STARS!!!!!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11730#post_23927541
> 
> 
> Um, no- actually we were doing just fine here using verifiable facts until someone decided to reel in Ralph Potts reviews and you decided they were worth not only defending but continued use in this thread.
> 
> 
> The tension here is people grasping to the old flawed methods for evaluating bass in movies. Let it go.
> 
> 
> It's dead, Jim.




I know you are new here, but read the original post. Flawed or not, people here in THIS thread don't all evaluate bass the exact same way. Some are strictly objective, some subjective, some like me a combo of both and that IS allowed in accordance with the loose structure of this thread no matter if you like it or not or agree with it or not. You are confusing db with this thread and while both are great and have purpose IMO, they are indeed different.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11730#post_23927516
> 
> 
> Yes, the mystery subwoofer system that only runs to 30Hz and which...
> 
> 
> ...Ralph Potts does not have, and also which...
> 
> 
> ...is of no use to anyone is this subwoofer subforum who actually take home theater bass seriously.
> 
> 
> C'mon, man.
> 
> 
> What is this, *The New Master List of BASS in Movies for the Lowest Common Denominator* ?



We are not even having the same conversation.










You asked how a bass track that is objectively lower in extension get's scored lower by someone vs one that does not have as deep extension and that has been answered by me multiple times and Audiofan as well.


----------



## jlpowell84

But in all honesty just because Hot Fuzz throughs in a crap ton of unmerited bass that means it gets a 5 star?


I enjoyed it as I am a bass head running my two Submersives +3db, dynamic eq on (ref is too loud for my small room) and a +8db at 30hz to 100hz house curve


But it just seems Oblivion style execution should be the #1 factor.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700_60#post_23927572
> 
> 
> I know you are new here, but read the original post. Flawed or not, people here in THIS thread don't all evaluate bass the exact same way. Some are strictly objective, some subjective, some like me a combo of both and that IS allowed in accordance with the loose structure of this thread no matter if you like it or not or agree with it or not. You are confusing db with this thread and while both are great and have purpose IMO, they are indeed different.



Don't worry, I know where I am.










Second post in this thread is a catalog of solely objective data. It's been there from the beginning.


There's no excuse not to constantly be improving our methods.


If the old methods give us a way to tell people with 30Hz highpassed subwoofers that this film is top dawg, then I question why they are relevant here at all.


Let's move forward.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11760#post_23927588
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I know where I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second post in this thread is a catalog of solely objective data. It's been there from the beginning.
> 
> 
> There's no excuse not to constantly be improving our methods.
> 
> 
> If the old methods give us a way to tell people with 30Hz highpassed subwoofers that this film is top dawg, then I question why they are relevant here at all.
> 
> 
> Let's move forward.




Sure, but again with the loose structure of this thread, it is open to interpretation how exactly one grades and evaluates bass and it has been like that for much longer than you have been here which looks to be about 5 months now.







YOU can grade in this thread however you want, I will continue to grade as I always have which is a combo of objective and subjective.


One thing we can agree on is moving forward though as this is going nowhere.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11730#post_23927000
> 
> 
> People seem to be forgetting that Ralph's audio reviews are based on the overall sound and not just the bass.



That's a good point! A few JTR and Danley speaker owners expressed their liking of MOS due to its soundtrack. They have the likes of Captivators to 8 18's for subs


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11760#post_23927573
> 
> 
> But in all honesty just because Hot Fuzz throughs in a crap ton of unmerited bass that means it gets a 5 star?
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it as I am a bass head running my two Submersives +3db, dynamic eq on (ref is too loud for my small room) and a +8db at 30hz to 100hz house curve
> 
> 
> But it just seems Oblivion style execution should be the #1 factor.




I would not call the bass in Hot Fuzz unmerited though as it had purpose. The purpose of the overdone bass from my reading was to mimic and make fun of the typical action soundtrack that puts bass in nearly everything from a car door slam to an explosion and everything in between. The overdone bass in Hot Fuzz was done purposely and personally I thought worked very well. I love Oblivion as well, but Oblivion style execution in Hot Fuzz or the other way around would not have been as effective IMO for either film.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11670#post_23925612
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1498336/man-of-steel-3d-2d-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review
> 
> 
> Man of Steel with 5 star bass by reviewer. 100 Audio score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11670#post_23925646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640_60#post_23925612
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1498336/man-of-steel-3d-2d-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review
> 
> 
> Man of Steel with 5 star bass by reviewer. 100 Audio score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even specifically states "Low frequency extension" is a maxed out, five star rating.
> 
> 
> That's why these reviews are a sham. I don't know why anyone reads them.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Low frequency effects are applied authoritatively and effectively underscore the bombastic and dramatic aspects of the audio. This mix delivers bass response that can be room shaking as it extends down to lower frequencies that on occasion approach skin tingling regions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just ridiculous nonsense that anyone could write prior to having actually even viewed the disc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The low frequencies drop like a rock at 30Hz, it's extremely dissappointing and these jokes for reviews are helping no one.
Click to expand...

These 2 posts seem to be the nexus of this recent ridiculous diatribe.


Guys, this thread is titled, 'The New Master List Of Bass In Movies With Frequency Charts'. It's first and foremost, a bassheads thread, and as such, everyone should more or less understand that the majority of the folks here have pretty different criteria for judging the Bass content in movies.


Bashing a regular reviewers opinions and ratings of Bass vs the criteria here is akin to bashing a car reviewer's opinions of the new Nissan Maxima's acceleration in a "The Fastest Street Mod (No Nitrous) Owners" thread. If someone posted a reviewer mentioning, "the new Nissan Maxima has surprising acceleration" the seasoned posters in that thread should know to take things in context and point out, "yes, it does accelerate well for a new OEM midsize sedan. THIS however, is a thread specifically about the fastest modified cars out there, and we're talking about completely different criteria and classes here".


nfraso,

the appropriate (and classy) response would have been to simply point out that the vast majority of ALL movie reviewers DO NOT review movies from a basshead/ULFtard perspective and as such, those reviews should be viewed in context as having different judgement criteria. In fact, AFAIK, all of the major reviewers DO NOT take measurements of anything they're reviewing, be it Frequency Extension, distortion levels, lowest video black levels, brightest white levels or any such metrics. They're all personal interpretations and opinions.


To criticize his reviews here IS a tasteless move, especially when you talk about his reviews being "a sham", and "jokes for reviews" etc. There are many folks who do appreciate his reviews and even those of us who ARE bassheads and ULFtards understand the concept of taking certain things in context, i.e. his criteria for bass are nowhere as extreme as with most of us here.


You could have simply said, something along the lines of, "This is an extreme bassheads thread. Most reviewers and folks in general don't judge the bass in movies by the extreme criteria we do. The graphs have shown that MoS doesn't have the frequency extension OR levels of what WE consider 5-star bass movies in this thread", and left it at that.



Max


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11760#post_23927654
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 posts seem to be the nexus of this recent ridiculous diatribe.
> 
> 
> Guys, this thread is titled, 'The New Master List Of Bass In Movies With Frequency Charts'. It's first and foremost, a bassheads thread, and as such, everyone should more or less understand that the majority of the folks here have pretty different criteria for judging the Bass content in movies.
> 
> 
> Bashing a regular reviewers opinions and ratings of Bass vs the criteria here is akin to bashing a car reviewer's opinions of the new Nissan Maxima's acceleration in a "The Fastest Street Mod (No Nitrous) Owners" thread. If someone posted a reviewer mentioning, "the new Nissan Maxima has surprising acceleration" the seasoned posters in that thread should know to take things in context and point out, "yes, it does accelerate well for a new OEM midsize sedan. THIS however, is a thread specifically about the fastest modified cars out there, and we're talking about completely different criteria and classes here".
> 
> 
> nfraso,
> 
> the appropriate (and classy) response would have been to simply point out that the vast majority of ALL movie reviewers DO NOT review movies from a basshead/ULFtard perspective and as such, those reviews should be viewed in context as having different judgement criteria. In fact, AFAIK, all of the major reviewers DO NOT take measurements of anything they're reviewing, be it Frequency Extension, distortion levels, lowest video black levels, brightest white levels or any such metrics. They're all personal interpretations and opinions.
> 
> 
> To criticize his reviews here IS a tasteless move, especially when you talk about his reviews being "a sham", and "jokes for reviews" etc. There are many folks who do appreciate his reviews and even those of us who ARE bassheads and ULFtards understand the concept of taking certain things in context, i.e. his criteria for bass are nowhere as extreme as with most of us here.
> 
> 
> You could have simply said, something along the lines of, "This is an extreme bassheads thread. Most reviewers and folks in general don't judge the bass in movies by the extreme criteria we do. The graphs have shown that MoS doesn't have the frequency extension OR levels of what WE consider 5-star bass movies in this thread", and left it at that.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



Agreed 1000%.


----------



## saprano

Good post, djbluemax1.


So i repeat......



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11730#post_23927000
> 
> 
> People seem to be forgetting that Ralph's audio reviews are based on the overall sound and not just the bass.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11730#post_23927153
> 
> 
> Still, he's not looking for 100db at 2hz like this thread is to qualify for reference bass.


----------



## Torqdog

WOW! Came home, poured myself a nice, cold, 1 pint, 6 fluid ounce Stone Brewery "Sublimely Self Righteous Ale" (8.7 Alc/Vol........goooooood stuff!) and proceeded to peruse my favorite forums. This thread has gone ballistic!


I just want to remind y'all regardless of which side of Ralph's review you sit upon that the "name" of this thread is........."The New Master List of BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts". It doesn't say "Ultra Low Frequency" bass but simply "The New Master List of BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts".


Don't get me wrong........I appreciate as do many of you here the awesome benefits of ULF as it relates to how a movie comes across. But again, this thread is NOT "just" about ULF. I'm sure that there are allot of folks who lurk here that have systems that do not go down to single digits and the reason they're here is simple......... they want to know how certain movies will excite their subs.


My suggestion, though it's not really mine as it has been mentioned here more than once, is to maybe start another thread that specifically deals with ULF. That way, there will be much less or maybe even no confusion as to what is being discussed. I personally would subscribe to both.


Just sayin......


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11600_40#post_23908118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched 'Frankenstein's Army' and wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The movie is a constant barrage of bass ranging from the upper to mid area for most of the time, but several moments hit below 20Hz with great authority.
> 
> 
> Majority of the movie is like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 00.00.59 - 00.01.43
> 
> 
> 
> 00.15.25 - 00.16.01
> 
> 
> 
> But many scenes rock the house nicely, such as . . .
> 
> 
> 00.19.30 - 00.20.04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 00.20.40 - 00.21.09
> 
> 
> 
> 00.27.18 - 00.28.54
> 
> 
> 
> 00.31.20 - 00.32.32
> 
> 
> 
> 00.49.00 - 00.49.53
> 
> 
> 
> 01.15.00 - 01.15.40
> 
> 
> 
> And probably the best scene of all is when Nazi Propeller-Head appears (00.59.09 - 00.50.42)


I got this in today from netflix to my surprise as an extra and will post back later, from the looks of certain timestamps it should be a goodtime











Thanks for the graphs and the heads up


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11760#post_23927827
> 
> 
> I got this in today from netflix to my surprise as an extra and will post back later, from the looks of certain timestamps it should be a goodtime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the graphs and the heads up




I am actually in the same boat.







Just got this today from Netflix as an extra since they had to ship it from another ship center. Doing a double feature with this and I Spit On Your Grave 2 tonight.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11760#post_23927827
> 
> 
> I got this in today from netflix to my surprise as an extra and will post back later, from the looks of certain timestamps it should be a goodtime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the graphs and the heads up



You had better know how to repair drywall....that looks like a woodframe house's worst nightmare if played at Ref.


JSS


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11760_40#post_23927842
> 
> 
> I am actually in the same boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this today from Netflix as an extra since they had to ship it from another ship center. Doing a double feature with this and I Spit On Your Grave 2 tonight.



Strange huh! same thing and on " I Spit On Your Grave 2" wife had me watch the first many years back







needless to say , I'll put part 2 in the que


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11760_40#post_23927849
> 
> 
> You had better know how to repair drywall....that looks like a woodframe house's worst nightmare if played at Ref.
> 
> 
> JSS



This is gonna be so cool







and a Saturday of repairs may indeed be in order. I just hope I paid attention the two times I actually did do drywall repair with someone who knew what they were doing


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11760#post_23927650
> 
> 
> I would not call the bass in Hot Fuzz unmerited though as it had purpose. The purpose of the overdone bass from my reading was to mimic and make fun of the typical action soundtrack that puts bass in nearly everything from a car door slam to an explosion and everything in between. The overdone bass in Hot Fuzz was done purposely and personally I thought worked very well. I love Oblivion as well, but Oblivion style execution in Hot Fuzz or the other way around would not have been as effective IMO for either film.



I could adopt that perspective I guess. Of course it doesn't incline preference though


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11760#post_23928095
> 
> 
> I could adopt that perspective I guess. Of course it doesn't incline preference though



True and good point.


Frankensteins Army did not disappoint!







Total bass fest of a film and I thought it was a lot of fun!


----------



## jlpowell84

Dang I just looked at the F Army graphs!!!! That looks nuts! As MM said it might do some damage to the house. I am flat to 7hz so










I might need to go into my mini dsp and bypass my low shelf filter


----------



## eNoize

'Man of Steel' is quite the bassy movie, except that's it's mostly located above 32Hz and maintained with the mid areas. Not bad, but just not much in the ULF department. The following are taken directly from the BD, and all are from the beginning of the movie during Zod's coup and Krypton's destruction.


00.07.15 - 00.07.46
 


00.11.05 - 00.11.35
 


00.15.10 -00.15.37
 


00.17.23 - 0018.01
 


00.19.00 - 00.19.24 (Krypton explodes)


----------



## Scott Simonian

Looks pretty weak.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11760#post_23928487
> 
> 
> Looks pretty weak.



Yea bout opposite of the Frankenstein army!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11760_40#post_23928128
> 
> 
> True and good point.
> 
> 
> Frankensteins Army did not disappoint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bass fest of a film and I thought it was a lot of fun!


Yep!


You wouldn't think you'd like the movie but I actually did, in some way it managed to be alright for what it was and I laughed out loud on a few scenes!


As for its already more than peak a bass heads interest after viewing the graph factor







It's a big bowl of bass with some cool infrasonic ULF bass for the bass head with the discerning palate









so buckle up and rent this one for the bass and you may or may not enjoy the movie


----------



## kemiza

So we can challenge and question each others comments/posts but we're out of line for speaking about what a reviewer wrote? I don't think so. Anyway...I saw the new Thor movie yesterday. Could be a slammer when it comes to BD.


----------



## missyman

I hope so. The year has ended badly.plus most marvel movies are filtered.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11760#post_23928747
> 
> 
> I hope so. The year has ended badly.plus most marvel movies are filtered.



+1..............99% it will be fkn filtered. Their movies lately have sucked balls in the bass department lately.


----------



## KevinH

This is neither here nor there, but just my own personal observation. I have all the 5 star movies and most on the 4 and 4.5 list. I have dual Orbit Shifters EQ'd and capable of sufficient volume below 20Hz. I've read all the discussions and arguments about bass, the ratings, ULF etc. I've come to the conclusion that I'm easily a 20Hz and up kind of guy. I much prefer the bass you can hear AND feel. The ULF..warble...ripple stuff really doesn't do much for me personally.......it's still cool......but I don't think I'd mind if there was a 20Hz filter on anything. I def do not want the 30Hz filters......i wish those were never even a consideration by the sound design folks










So I love the loud, dynamic, visceral, strong, well done 20Hz and above stuff by far and don't mind the occasional overblown stuff like Hot Fuzz because it's purely intentional and I get it.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11760#post_23928968
> 
> 
> This is neither here nor there, but just my own personal observation. I have all the 5 star movies and most on the 4 and 4.5 list. I have dual Orbit Shifters EQ'd and capable of sufficient volume below 20Hz. I've read all the discussions and arguments about bass, the ratings, ULF etc. I've come to the conclusion that I'm easily a 20Hz and up kind of guy. I much prefer the bass you can hear AND feel. The ULF..warble...ripple stuff really doesn't do much for me personally.......it's still cool......but I don't think I'd mind if there was a 20Hz filter on anything. I def do not want the 30Hz filters......i wish those were never even a consideration by the sound design folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I love the loud, dynamic, visceral, strong, well done 20Hz and above stuff by far and don't mind the occasional overblown stuff like Hot Fuzz because it's purely intentional and I get it.



Hmmmm, that sounds weird.


That warble ripple stuff sounds freaking amazing at my place on my Quad Submersives lol.


I can literally feel my insides shake while the room pressurises...especially when I played OHF at reference, everyone who comes over I play that scene and they just can't beleive how intense and deep the bass goes. I for one hope for no filter...........so that way everyone can enjoy it.


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11760#post_23929038
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, that sounds weird.
> 
> 
> That warble ripple stuff sounds freaking amazing at my place on my Quad Submersives lol.
> 
> 
> I can literally feel my insides shake while the room pressurises...especially when I played OHF at reference, everyone who comes over I play that scene and they just can't beleive how intense and deep the bass goes. I for one hope for no filter...........so that way everyone can enjoy it.



Talking about the monument collapse? Did you play at reference? Running subs hot or flat with other speakers? I've played it but -8 from ref was as loud as I had it I think. I'll hafta to replay at reference if I can take it that loud










I'd rather NO filters as well, just don't think I'd mind or notice if there was a 20Hz filter in a nicely done bass movie.........again I just don't think I dig the ULF stuff as much as others.


----------



## buddhamus

Yep, The Monument scene!.


I have 3x Seaton Sound Catalyst 12C's for the front stage and the 4 x Submersives running 3db hot ................felt beautiful to my ears and yeah it does get loud...mind you...my wife and kid werent home. If they were home, Id be watching it at -16 lol.


Have you measured your room?........Could be an issue with the ULF frequencies in your room. Every room will have it's problems. Lot's of variables.


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11760#post_23929114
> 
> 
> Yep, The Monument scene!.
> 
> 
> I have 3x Seaton Sound Catalyst 12C's for the front stage and the 4 x Submersives running 3db hot ................felt beautiful to my ears and yeah it does get loud...mind you...my wife and kid werent home. If they were home, Id be watching it at -16 lol.
> 
> 
> Have you measured your room?........Could be an issue with the ULF frequencies in your room. Every room will have it's problems. Lot's of variables.



Yes......XT32'd but am not running the OSs hot at all. Then I've used Omni Mic to measure total response and have nice response below 20.


----------



## datranz

Man, I just saw ohf. Man, seriously intense bass. I haven't fit my gut shook continuously like that in a while. 6 stars.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11760#post_23927822
> 
> 
> WOW! Came home, poured myself a nice, cold, 1 pint, 6 fluid ounce Stone Brewery "Sublimely Self Righteous Ale" (8.7 Alc/Vol........goooooood stuff!) and proceeded to peruse my favorite forums. This thread has gone ballistic!
> 
> 
> ......



Is it safe to come out now?


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *datranz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11760#post_23930461
> 
> 
> Man, I just saw ohf. Man, seriously intense bass. I haven't fit my gut shook continuously like that in a while. 6 stars.



I watched it a couple of nights ago. It's kind of like this:  


On lousy days I put something like OHF on and I'm grinning ear to ear.







Those vibrations seem to have a soothing effect.


----------



## kemiza

6 stars? Uh oh!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Pacific Rim rental DVD - four stars even. Wanted more extension than there was. I'm still buying this movie, though.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11760#post_23929129
> 
> 
> Yes......XT32'd but am not running the OSs hot at all. Then I've used Omni Mic to measure total response and have nice response below 20.



Hmmm, could be a difference the way it sounds on a horn loaded sub vs sealed.


I know ported subs don't sound great to me on ULF's. Haven't heard a horn sub though!. Maybe someone on here could chime in with some more insight.


----------



## datranz




----------



## Reddig

Just rented Cloud Atlas on BD from Redbox. Any graphs up for it?


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23930484
> 
> 
> I watched it a couple of nights ago. It's kind of like this:
> 
> 
> On lousy days I put something like OHF on and I'm grinning ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those vibrations seem to have a soothing effect.


What's OFH?


----------



## lovinthehd

OFH I'm not sure, but OHF is Olympus Has Fallen....


----------



## bestgochens


good,I have heard in any movie. Also you do need to add Percy Jackson and the Olympians to the 5 star list. Other than that it is a very good list.thanks for your sharing.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11700_100#post_23929129
> 
> 
> Yes......XT32'd but am not running the OSs hot at all. Then I've used Omni Mic to measure total response and have nice response below 20.



Not running the OS hot at all? No house curve? Not even the "THX" recommended +10db LFE bump?


This is your OS:
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/popalock85/media/Pit_zps481a2bf7.jpg.html  



This is your OS calibrated flat:
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/popalock85/media/Chi_zps9ba0a16c.jpg.html


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23931497
> 
> 
> Not running the OS hot at all? No house curve? Not even the "THX" recommended +10db LFE bump?
> 
> 
> This is your OS:
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/popalock85/media/Pit_zps481a2bf7.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> This is your OS calibrated flat:
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/popalock85/media/Chi_zps9ba0a16c.jpg.html




Haha. No I haven't touched anything after running Audyssey. I could bump up the sub trims 2-3 each...just haven't felt the need to.......yet.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

A


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23931716
> 
> 
> Haha. No I haven't touched anything after running Audyssey. I could bump up the sub trims 2-3 each...just haven't felt the need to.......yet.


after just getting xt32 and audyssey cal. I noticed with REW i needed to bump up the sub 4db. Sounds awesome!!


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23931867
> 
> 
> A
> 
> after just getting xt32 and audyssey cal. I noticed with REW i needed to bump up the sub 4db. Sounds awesome!!



I leave Dynamic EQ on right now, but for those w/ Audyssey and running their subs hot, do you still leave Dynamic EQ on for when listening below ref, or do you turn it off full time?


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23931919
> 
> 
> I leave Dynamic EQ on right now, but for those w/ Audyssey and running their subs hot, do you still leave Dynamic EQ on for when listening below ref, or do you turn it off full time?



My understanding on Dynamic EQ is that it will boost bass when you are listening at low volume, but once you start cranking the volume up, D EQ is not actually engaged.


In my case, I originally set D EQ off and I was running the subs hot. Later, I decided to turn D EQ on and let the subs at the levels calculated by Audyssey.


As many thing is in Audio and Video, IMHO is just a matter of personal preferences. I'm happy with this result, but perhaps tomorrow I'll change my mind.........


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23931919
> 
> 
> I leave Dynamic EQ on right now, but for those w/ Audyssey and running their subs hot, do you still leave Dynamic EQ on for when listening below ref, or do you turn it off full time?


I leave dynamic eq off and run +6 hot. Dynamic eq sounds awful in my room. The bass from the sub sounds very boomy and hollow at any volume, but worse when turned up.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Same here. dynamic Eq off for me


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23932297
> 
> 
> Same here. dynamic Eq off for me



That is Ok Brian...........nobody is perfect!


----------



## mo949

I thought most receivers automatically applied the +10db LFE bump regardless of audyssey.


----------



## pokekevin

I did experiment running dynamic eq off in my room and the bass did sound "cleaner" but it lost the output







I keep dyn eq on at ref level 5db.


Guess it's time for new subs


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23931919
> 
> 
> 
> I leave Dynamic EQ on right now, but for those w/ Audyssey and running their subs hot, do you still leave Dynamic EQ on for when listening below ref, or do you turn it off full time?


When my general listening volume was around -15db, I kept Dynamic EQ on while running my subs hot.  Once I started to listen at reference volume, I turned it off because I didn't need it anymore.  I think the higher the master volume is set, the less Dynamic EQ has to alter the signal.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23931327
> 
> 
> What's OFH?



Roger,


I created a list of many common bass movie acronyms for that very question - it's linked in my signature. If you have signatures turned off, you can find it at this link:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9780#post_23651174 


I try to keep it updated with the most common bass movie acronyms I see, but if you have suggestions, I'll consider adding them.


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23932943
> 
> 
> Roger,
> 
> 
> I created a list of many common bass movie acronyms for that very question - it's linked in my signature.


You've topped my AVS Hero of the Day list! Thank you for resolving OHF, and for saving me from more headscratching in future.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23932356
> 
> 
> That is Ok Brian...........nobody is perfect!


Ha! I just realized w my new denon that it had dynamic eq in and it sounds fantastic!! So i guess i am perfect lmao!!


Xt32 is amazing!


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23932292
> 
> 
> I leave dynamic eq off and run +6 hot. Dynamic eq sounds awful in my room. The bass from the sub sounds very boomy and hollow at any volume, but worse when turned up.


Yep, same here, Dynamic EQ off and I am running +7


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Help decide tonights movie rewatch...


OHF OR dredd?


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23933025
> 
> 
> Xt32 is amazing!


and you came from XT? Can you elaborate 'amazing'? What is the things you notice? Thanks.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23933157
> 
> 
> and you came from XT? Can you elaborate 'amazing'? What is the things you notice? Thanks.



Yes came from XT. Super flat response.

 And ot really tamed any reflections i had. Much crisper details. Zero musdyness


Just sounds like a higher end sound


----------



## Cowboys

^^are you getting all of that going from XT to XT32? Are you using a miniDSP or similar on top of XT32? Do you notice your speakers sound better too? Between Dredd and OHF, try OHF first.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23933120
> 
> 
> Help decide tonights movie rewatch...
> 
> 
> OHF OR dredd?



I vote Dredd. Neither are Oscar winners, but Dredd is the better movie. Barely.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23931497
> 
> 
> Not running the OS hot at all? No house curve? Not even the "THX" recommended +10db LFE bump?



I didn't know they recommended +10? I run my dual submersives +3 and scenes like the super lycan or the Hulk final fight are RIDICULOUS! I couldn't imagine +10 though, that would be way too much and way overbalanced after Audyssey. I will say I have to turn up after Audyssey even with my house curve and dynamic EQ on. Movies +3 and music is +6-9...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23931919
> 
> 
> I leave Dynamic EQ on right now, but for those w/ Audyssey and running their subs hot, do you still leave Dynamic EQ on for when listening below ref, or do you turn it off full time?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23931867
> 
> 
> A
> 
> after just getting xt32 and audyssey cal. I noticed with REW i needed to bump up the sub 4db. Sounds awesome!!



Dynamic EQ has ZERO effect at reference. It is a sliding scale per volume. Imagine a flat line horizontally, then imagine a line creating an acute triangle that at reference is flat but the farther it goes back to the left it drops. That is dynamic EQ. I couldn't imagine not using it.
 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23932465
> 
> 
> When my general listening volume was around -15db, I kept Dynamic EQ on while running my subs hot.  Once I started to listen at reference volume, I turned it off because I didn't need it anymore.  I think the higher the master volume is set, the less Dynamic EQ has to alter the signal.



You could just leave it on because like I said no effect at reference. But if you want some quieter subtle music while you sit down and check emails or surf AVS and have it at -30 or whatever below you would want it.




I run dual submersives +3db hot, dynamic EQ on and a rising house curve to 30hz then flat on back to the singles...


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23933172
> 
> 
> ^^are you getting all of that going from XT to XT32? Are you using a miniDSP or similar on top of XT32? Do you notice your speakers sound better too? Between Dredd and OHF, try OHF first.



I use audyssey on top of minidsp. It teally takes the pEq of the dsp and runs with it


When i had xt it really messed up my FR


With xt32 everything just sounds much clearer from bass to mids to highs. Glad i made the upgrade. Worth every dime


Think ill rock some 3d dredd for tonights rewatch movie (we need more movies to be release







)


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23933328
> 
> 
> I vote Dredd. Neither are Oscar winners, but Dredd is the better movie. Barely.



+1


Classroom scene.................nice!


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11820#post_23933336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23931497
> 
> 
> Not running the OS hot at all? No house curve? Not even the "THX" recommended +10db LFE bump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know they recommended +10? I run my dual submersives +3 and scenes like the super lycan or the Hulk final fight are RIDICULOUS! I couldn't imagine +10 though, that would be way too much and way overbalanced after Audyssey. I will say I have to turn up after Audyssey even with my house curve and dynamic EQ on. Movies +3 and music is +6-9...
Click to expand...


It's almost guaranteed that your AVR or pre/pro automatically adds the +10dB to the LFE channel if you're using bass redirection with a crossover frequency. That's why running +10dB hotter would be overkill for most people.


As for your frequency graph, it looks nice, but can you post one that just goes from 5Hz to your XO frequency, with no smoothing, so I can drool over it?







No need to remeasure to do that, FYI. You can just load the measurements in REW and resize the display to the frequencies you want.


cr136124,


Totally +1 on the classroom scene, although I might have to +3 to the Washington Monument scene in OHF.


----------



## Slingblayde

I havent ran the full setup of Audessy on my onkyo818, just because my room isnt done so theres not really any point, it will just change when I get the drywall up, carpet in etc etc, but one thing I do notice is, it seems like my receiver boosts the LFE even though I have Dyn EQ turned off in the settings. The THX Amazing Life demo on one of Superleos demo discs sounds way better if I turn it down a bit from Ref, the part where the mushroom cap thingies thump hit a lot harder at lower volumes. After running the quick setup I turn the subs up a bit on the gain dials on the back to 3o'clock.

Im going to have to rewatch OHF, I dont remember the bass scene with the monument, but I think it was because my sister had dropped by and was blathering on around that scene when I watched it.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11820#post_23933392
> 
> 
> It's almost guaranteed that your AVR or pre/pro automatically adds the +10dB to the LFE channel if you're using bass redirection with a crossover frequency. That's why running +10dB hotter would be overkill for most people.
> 
> 
> As for your frequency graph, it looks nice, but can you post one that just goes from 5Hz to your XO frequency, with no smoothing, so I can drool over it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to remeasure to do that, FYI. You can just load the measurements in REW and resize the display to the frequencies you want.
> 
> 
> cr136124,
> 
> 
> Totally +1 on the classroom scene, although I might have to +3 to the Washington Monument scene in OHF.



You bet Nube lol! Tomm though as I am not home


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slingblayde*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11820#post_23933465
> 
> 
> I havent ran the full setup of Audessy on my onkyo818, just because my room isnt done so theres not really any point, it will just change when I get the drywall up, carpet in etc etc, but one thing I do notice is, it seems like my receiver boosts the LFE even though I have Dyn EQ turned off in the settings. The THX Amazing Life demo on one of Superleos demo discs sounds way better if I turn it down a bit from Ref, the part where the mushroom cap thingies thump hit a lot harder at lower volumes. After running the quick setup I turn the subs up a bit on the gain dials on the back to 3o'clock.
> 
> Im going to have to rewatch OHF, I dont remember the bass scene with the monument, but I think it was because my sister had dropped by and was blathering on around that scene when I watched it.



IIRC all the menu scenes on Superleo's demo disc run hotter. This is the way he designed them on that disc. Now, when you are actually watching / listening one of the demo scenes, they are actually reproduced at the same levels of the original bluray disc.


----------



## mo949

If the source encodes the effects in the .1 lfe channel your receiver will boost it 10 db (depending if its DD or DTS). Same effects sent encoded in other channels will not get the boost.


----------



## clausdk

What software are you guys using to analyze?


I tried searching around for it, but didn't really find anything useful. Could you point me in the right direction?


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clausdk*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11820#post_23934637
> 
> 
> What software are you guys using to analyze?
> 
> 
> I tried searching around for it, but didn't really find anything useful. Could you point me in the right direction?



The software is called Spectrum Lab. Its website is: http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/spectra1.html .


It's pretty hard to get setup to use, so here are some instructions: http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/19-speclab-waterfall-scene-capture-tutorial/ 


However, that 2nd link is for graphing scenes through your AVR & system. I recommend you do the digital capture method, which is outlined in this thread - it gets every bit of content encoded on the disc. Just search for Speclab tutorial, or graph tutorial or something. The user "desertdome" has posted extensively on it in both this thread and this sub forum.


----------



## clausdk

Thanks for that, did run across that program actually. and it did look pretty hard to set up


I'll read the guide and try it out, thanks!


----------



## Reddig

My problem with Dynamic EQ is that it squashes dynamics and bloats my bass. I don't listen at reference but i do at -10mlv. When i a/b a scene with gunshot or the like with dynamic EQ engaged the dynamic of the scene aren't as scary so to speak since everything else is also turned up. With it disengaged the dynamics are back in all there glory. I understand how the louder u turn it up the less Dyn EQ effects it but still. I prefer no Dyn EQ to maximize dynamics


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11820#post_23936121
> 
> 
> My problem with Dynamic EQ is that it squashes dynamics and bloats my bass. I don't listen at reference but i do at -10mlv. When i a/b a scene with gunshot or the like with dynamic EQ engaged the dynamic of the scene aren't as scary so to speak since everything else is also turned up. With it disengaged the dynamics are back in all there glory. I understand how the louder u turn it up the less Dyn EQ effects it but still. I prefer no Dyn EQ to maximize dynamics



I thought this is what Dynamic Volume does - I always turn that off.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11820#post_23936204
> 
> 
> I thought this is what Dynamic Volume does - I always turn that off.



I get bout similar results with either but I can't speaker for Dyn Vol cause I havnt messed with it for a while. I leave both off but YMMV


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11820#post_23936121
> 
> 
> My problem with Dynamic EQ is that it squashes dynamics and bloats my bass. I don't listen at reference but i do at -10mlv. When i a/b a scene with gunshot or the like with dynamic EQ engaged the dynamic of the scene aren't as scary so to speak since everything else is also turned up. With it disengaged the dynamics are back in all there glory. I understand how the louder u turn it up the less Dyn EQ effects it but still. I prefer no Dyn EQ to maximize dynamics



I found the exact same thing. But then I turned down the gains on my amps just a bit to make sure the add the added levels dynamic eq applies were accounted for. Now I have the best of both worlds. It really is a useful option--you just have to recongnize what it's doing and tweak accordingly.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11820#post_23936481
> 
> 
> I found the exact same thing. But then I turned down the gains on my amps just a bit to make sure the add the added levels dynamic eq applies were accounted for. Now I have the best of both worlds. It really is a useful option--you just have to recongnize what it's doing and tweak accordingly.



Nice ya I've done a little tweaking with it before as well. Turning gain on my subs helped with the bloated bass but in the end I prefer to have Dynamic EQ/Volume off. A lot of guys on here use it and like it a that's cool. As I said YMMV. It's just not for me


----------



## sojodave

OHF is the Citizen Kane of "Dumb White House Disaster" movies.


----------



## jlpowell84

Dynamic EQ doesn't make my Submersives sound bloated. In fact it makes them sound really good as I listen at -13


----------



## jlpowell84

Nube, as you requested. I redeveloped it this evening. No Smoothing


----------



## nube

Nice, you caught me right as I was getting on the bus home from school.










Looking good; that's a huge rising emphasis on 20Hz vs. 80Hz. Looking good below 15Hz, tho!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11820#post_23938041
> 
> 
> Nice, you caught me right as I was getting on the bus home from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good; that's a huge rising emphasis on 20Hz vs. 80Hz. Looking good below 15Hz, tho!



Yes, that is on purpose house curve. I may end up taking it down a little but the decay even looks good, above 30hz that is. I tried another approach with trying to get no boosts for Audyssey so no pumping energy into decay times.


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11800_50#post_23932442
> 
> 
> I thought most receivers automatically applied the +10db LFE bump regardless of audyssey.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11800_50#post_23933392
> 
> 
> It's almost guaranteed that your AVR or pre/pro automatically adds the +10dB to the LFE channel if you're using bass redirection with a crossover frequency.



I don't think such a thing happens with any receiver.


Are you confusing that with the fact that the LFE channel has +10dB more headroom for effects?


----------



## kemiza

This article should help. http://www.acousticfrontiers.com/home-theater-blog/2013/3/14/thx-reference-level


----------



## nube

jlpowell,


One thing I didn't understand is that in your full range measurement, it shows rolloff down low, but your new measurement doesn't. Any idea why the change? Is that because of the stupid 1/6th octave smoothing showing the house curve not extending past 15Hz? And, why not extend that house curve lower, out of curiosity?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11820#post_23938756
> 
> 
> jlpowell,
> 
> 
> One thing I didn't understand is that in your full range measurement, it shows rolloff down low, but your new measurement doesn't. Any idea why the change? Is that because of the stupid 1/6th octave smoothing showing the house curve not extending past 15Hz? And, why not extend that house curve lower, out of curiosity?



You mean my previous graph rolled at 7 and this one is still flat at 5? I don't think it is smoothing because previous ones all rolled at 7. I did **** a door in the back corner of the room.


I am going to take the steepness of the curve down a bit. I didn't want to add boost below 15 and add more ringing and decay times. I am picking up a couple JTR triple 8's next week and will adjust then







.


----------



## nube

jlpowell,


Instead of adding boost with a shelf filter or something, you could always add an L/T via the MiniDSP's biquads. You can set the frequency where it starts. Might try that instead of the house curve and see how you like it.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11820#post_23939621
> 
> 
> jlpowell,
> 
> 
> Instead of adding boost with a shelf filter or something, you could always add an L/T via the MiniDSP's biquads. You can set the frequency where it starts. Might try that instead of the house curve and see how you like it.



Yes tell us more nube! I selected, instead of peak, sub eq last night and it worked wonders. Please give a brief 101 description. I can't get interaction with anyone anywhere else!!!


This was after one single sub eq filter at 46 hz -8db gain and a Q of 3.5


----------



## Brian Fineberg

how do you determine where the L/T should start?


----------



## nube

This should get you guys started:

http://www.minidsp.com/applications/advanced-tools/linkwitz-transform


----------



## Cowboys

Any graph on the new Percy Jackson sea of monsters yet? It would be awesome if the bass is like the first one


----------



## pokekevin

If the new Percy has good bass maybe I'll consider getting it...


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11820#post_23940078
> 
> 
> This should get you guys started:
> 
> http://www.minidsp.com/applications/advanced-tools/linkwitz-transform



Looks like a little bit of study time there. Thanks. Is that still available on the open DRC platform?


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11670#post_23921433
> 
> 
> Riddick: Pitch Black, Director's cut, Blu-Ray. One and a half stars would be my impression... it's like the prototype for the Hobbit in LFE mixed with the storytelling genius of After Earth.
> 
> 
> Ended up stopping the movie in the middle and running Flight of the Phoenix through my Aios just to make sure the sub amp was on. It was. While I was doing that, the Blu-Ray player somehow switched back to the theatrical version and the LFE improved somewhat to roughly two star level.
> 
> 
> This movie came out of the bargain bin... wish I could throw it back in there.



I still remember how physically brutal that opening ship crash landing scene was in thx movie theaters at that time, oh why god they neutered it in home use. I though it was just my system until i got familiar with spectrum lab.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bestgochens*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11790#post_23931417
> 
> 
> good,I have heard in any movie. Also you do need to add Percy Jackson and the Olympians to the 5 star list. Other than that it is a very good list.thanks for your sharing.



Are you blind? Its been there from day one, allmost.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640#post_23918499
> 
> 
> Maybe someone should start a new thread with these graphs all listed with a link, like the first page of DB, unless lfeman wants to on the first page.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640#post_23918537
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to start a new thread but it seems like a lot of work. Probably why lfeman doesn't want to do it either, too many posts and graphs to sort out.




Oki doki, ill start to do it, again. May take some time to finish it though.


----------



## nube

jlpowell,


Not really. It's pretty simple:


1) Do a close mic measurement of your sub, or rely on the manufacturer's graphed response.


2) From the close mic, determine the F and Q of your frequency response. See the examples and explanation at that link I gave for more info.


3) Download the L/T biquad spreadsheet at that link. Plug in your sub's F and Q and adjust to your desired pre-room, pre-EQ response.


Note: it is not recommended to boost more than 12dB cumulative, including your L/T and any additional boost you have in the L/T's range.


4) Copy the output biquads from the spreadsheet into your MiniDSP as noted at that link.


5) Upload the settings to the MiniDSP.


6) Be crowned your local ULF King.


----------



## jlpowell84

I'll give it a go Nube. It still sounds like medical terminology even if it is easy still.


----------



## nfraso

I'm a bit confused as to why we're adding an L/T to SubM's that already have them built in? They should have an extended response mode (DSP dipswitch) that gets you -6dB at 15Hz before taking the room into consideration.


So I would think all that needs to be done is tone down the 20-30Hz PEQ boosts that were added after the fact and turn up the LFE output a bit to compensate (if the house prefers hot) resulting in more


----------



## MKtheater

Built in EQ is different than a L/T circuit.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11850#post_23941247
> 
> 
> I'm a bit confused as to why we're adding an L/T to SubM's that already have them built in? They should have an extended response mode (DSP dipswitch) that gets you -6dB at 15Hz before taking the room into consideration.
> 
> 
> So I would think all that needs to be done is tone down the 20-30Hz PEQ boosts that were added after the fact and turn up the LFE output a bit to compensate (if the house prefers hot) resulting in more


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11820_60#post_23941431
> 
> 
> Built in EQ is different than a L/T circuit.



Why do you say that? I'd be very surprised if Mark used anything other than an L/T circuit in his SubM DSP to lift the low end.


In this case the end result is the same, to lift the low end and extend the sealed response to match the room.


I'm saying there shouldn't be a need for more low end boost here- he has two modes available, -6dB at 20Hz and -6dB at 15Hz. One is bound to match pretty well with his room.


He has PEQ boost adding a house curve down to 20Hz and nothing below, reset all of that and we should see low end flat with that 20-40Hz range.


----------



## jlpowell84

I was more or less experimenting









Here is another from a previous time
 

If that 15hz was smoothed out that would be pretty nice and really and milder angle I will end up with









Like a 6db rise to 30hz


----------



## Slingblayde

Man of Steel "Shaky Cam Alert" .... /barf


----------



## Toe

Just finished MoS and this bass track was very forgettable IMO. Not only was the lacking extension very much noticed and missed in many scenes, but the low end in general was a bit spotty at times as far as supporting the on screen action. A fair amount of moments, many of which occurred in the opening sequence, where bass did not hit quite like you would expect from my perspective.


Overall it was still fun, but could have been better mainly for the two reasons above. 3.5 would probably be my vote all things considered.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11840_40#post_23942102
> 
> 
> Just finished MoS and this bass track was very forgettable IMO. Not only was the lacking extension very much noticed and missed in many scenes, but the low end in general was a bit spotty at times as far as supporting the on screen action. A fair amount of moments, many of which occurred in the opening sequence, where bass did not hit quite like you would expect from my perspective.
> 
> 
> Overall it was still fun, but could have been better mainly for the two reasons above. 3.5 would probably be my vote all things considered.



Thanks for the heads up on MoS ,I do have one bone to pick regarding bass in movies and while a filtered track can be disappointing , its the missed opportunity for what's happing on the screen







not only is it distracting but more of a let down as well for expectations. And on top of that its filtered , Oh well I'm still buying it as I want it for the DC collection










I did see a trailer for" Elysium " before watching "White House Down" and hope it wraps up the year with a bang!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11850#post_23942453
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on MoS ,I do have one bone to pick regarding bass in movies and while a filtered track can be disappointing , its the missed opportunity for what's happing on the screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not only is it distracting but more of a let down as well for expectations. And on top of that its filtered , Oh well I'm still buying it as I want it for the DC collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see a trailer for" Elysium " before watching "White House Down" and hope it wraps up the year with a bang!



The missed opportunities were not horrible in number like 2012 for example and most of it is fine as far as this goes, but there were still moments here and there that felt lacking or missed entirely.


FWIW, besides the low end complaints, I thought the audio was great otherwise and I'm sure you'll enjoy it overall. Still a fun ride all things considered even if not as good as it could have been IMO.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11800_100#post_23941619
> 
> 
> Why do you say that? I'd be very surprised if Mark used anything other than an L/T circuit in his SubM DSP to lift the low end.
> 
> 
> In this case the end result is the same, to lift the low end and extend the sealed response to match the room.
> 
> 
> I'm saying there shouldn't be a need for more low end boost here- he has two modes available, -6dB at 20Hz and -6dB at 15Hz. One is bound to match pretty well with his room.
> 
> 
> He has PEQ boost adding a house curve down to 20Hz and nothing below, reset all of that and we should see low end flat with that 20-40Hz range.



I understand but the PEQ is the same for every room. It might not be enough to extend to 5hz in some rooms so you need to boost the low end more. In my room they would be fine.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11850#post_23943063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11800_100#post_23941619
> 
> 
> Why do you say that? I'd be very surprised if Mark used anything other than an L/T circuit in his SubM DSP to lift the low end.
> 
> 
> In this case the end result is the same, to lift the low end and extend the sealed response to match the room.
> 
> 
> I'm saying there shouldn't be a need for more low end boost here- he has two modes available, -6dB at 20Hz and -6dB at 15Hz. One is bound to match pretty well with his room.
> 
> 
> He has PEQ boost adding a house curve down to 20Hz and nothing below, reset all of that and we should see low end flat with that 20-40Hz range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand but the PEQ is the same for every room. It might not be enough to extend to 5hz in some rooms so you need to boost the low end more. In my room they would be fine.
Click to expand...


Not only that, but I think personal preference around these here parts tends towards exaggerated low end when/if possible, rather than a flat response.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11820_60#post_23943063
> 
> 
> I understand but the PEQ is the same for every room. It might not be enough to extend to 5hz in some rooms so you need to boost the low end more. In my room they would be fine.



Not sure what you mean, Bosso's already proven that rooms are more alike then they are different in this regard. Even still, there's two options available with the PGM SEL switch giving you a choice of curves where one might fit better than the other.


You can see the average is fairly tight and is right around +6dB of gain at 20Hz. This matches the original DSP of the SubM perfectly- and there's no reason to suspect Mark wasn't aware of this at the time.









 


Of course the new HP amps come with that second more aggressive lift and give people either more extension if their room leans less than average, or more low end if they prefer a "house curve" down low. You can see that some rooms, like yours, actually have more than +6dB at 20Hz and both SubM DSP modes would be aggressive for you. That's why I'm surprised that anyone would need additional L/T over the options the SubM has to achieve a flat response down to signal chain rolloff- Mark has really given folks two very strong curves to work with.


That's not to say a bit of tweaking isn't warranted, but certainly nothing as drastic as laying an L/T boost on top of one that's already there, and already pretty much dead on or at least right in the ballpark for nearly everyone.


Nube, if a


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11850#post_23943365
> 
> 
> Nube, if a


----------



## MKtheater

I agree but they want a house curve as Nube said. They need more boost. Not all submersive owners are showing flat to single digits responses. Of course this could be many things including the signal chain.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11850#post_23943384
> 
> 
> Yep, that's primarily what I was talking about. I thought jlpowell might try getting rid of all the other EQ he's done and replace it with an L/T down low, plus any amendments he might need to get flat above the L/T. I'm a pretty staunch supporter of flat response, not run more than a few dB hot, but each unto their own. The trend around here seems to be running fairly hot, big house curves like what jlpowell has currently.



Say Nube, do you know of any step by step links to adding this LT into the mini dsp as you suggested?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11850#post_23943538
> 
> 
> I agree but they want a house curve as Nube said. They need more boost. Not all submersive owners are showing flat to single digits responses. Of course this could be many things including the signal chain.



You mean the electronics that roll off down low correct?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11850#post_23940403
> 
> 
> If the new Percy has good bass maybe I'll consider getting it...



That demo disc I have has the multiple headed dragon demo that is ridiculous! I had to turn it down cause it was so hot


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11850#post_23944228
> 
> 
> Say Nube, do you know of any step by step links to adding this LT into the mini dsp as you suggested?



Like, for instance, the one I originally linked?


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11820_60#post_23944228
> 
> 
> Say Nube, do you know of any step by step links to adding this LT into the mini dsp as you suggested?



That's exactly what he gave you before: http://www.minidsp.com/applications/advanced-tools/linkwitz-transform


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11850#post_23944296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11820_60#post_23944228
> 
> 
> Say Nube, do you know of any step by step links to adding this LT into the mini dsp as you suggested?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what he gave you before: http://www.minidsp.com/applications/advanced-tools/linkwitz-transform
Click to expand...


Haha jinx!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11850#post_23944294
> 
> 
> Like, for instance, the one I originally linked?



Yea I got that linked but it just seems so foreign. Like figuring out my subs F and Q points and such. I'll give it the old college try tonight. I think I can figure it out










So measuring F and Q do I need to bring my sub into the middle of the room. Away from the wall? Should I go to PM?


Read a little more. I have clicked on the advanced and seen that entry point before. I think I can get it done


Here is my raw response


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11850#post_23944346
> 
> 
> Yea I got that linked but it just seems so foreign. Like figuring out my subs F and Q points and such. I'll give it the old college try tonight. I think I can figure it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So measuring F and Q do I need to bring my sub into the middle of the room. Away from the wall?



its very easy...use the response graph the manufacturer of the sub gives to figure out the F3 (I just emailed Tom at PSA) but just look at the graph and figure where it first drops under the -3db thats your F


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11850#post_23944372
> 
> 
> its very easy...use the response graph the manufacturer of the sub gives to figure out the F3 (I just emailed Tom at PSA) but just look at the graph and figure where it first drops under the -3db thats your F



Ok will do, thanks Brian


----------



## ironhead1230




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11850#post_23944372
> 
> 
> its very easy...use the response graph the manufacturer of the sub gives to figure out the F3 (I just emailed Tom at PSA) but just look at the graph and figure where it first drops under the -3db thats your F



To figure out the l/t shouldn't you use the in room measurement and not the outdoor response?


----------



## jlpowell84

That mini dsp page says to measure right next to the driver. Perhaps it's room specific due to room gain being individualistic? Because then the F point will change with the same sub in different rooms right?


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ironhead1230*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11850#post_23944387
> 
> 
> To figure out the l/t shouldn't you use the in room measurement and not the outdoor response?



when you measure right next to the driver (as did the manufacturer) you are taking the room OUT of the equation...so its redundant to take your own measurements..unless you dont trust your manufacturer specs


----------



## jlpowell84

Here is the Submersive chart from Marks site. I remember seeing it before


----------



## nube

That question's exactly why I said the bolded portion in point number 1 below.







Some manufacturers you can trust to provide accurate response graphs; others prolly not. You can trust Mark Seaton.


The only thing I'm not certain of is if that graph you posted, jlpowell, is from the original 1000W Submsersive, or the new 2400W one. Is there any difference in PGM1 response between the 1st and 2nd revisions? If it's the 2400W one, is it with PGM1 (pressed in) or PGM2 (out) DSP engaged?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11850#post_23940988
> 
> 
> jlpowell,
> 
> 
> Not really. It's pretty simple:
> 
> 
> 1) Do a close mic measurement of your sub, *or rely on the manufacturer's graphed response*.
> 
> 
> 2) From the close mic, determine the F and Q of your frequency response. See the examples and explanation at that link I gave for more info.
> 
> 
> 3) Download the L/T biquad spreadsheet at that link. Plug in your sub's F and Q and adjust to your desired pre-room, pre-EQ response.
> 
> 
> Note: it is not recommended to boost more than 12dB cumulative, including your L/T and any additional boost you have in the L/T's range.
> 
> 
> 4) Copy the output biquads from the spreadsheet into your MiniDSP as noted at that link.
> 
> 
> 5) Upload the settings to the MiniDSP.
> 
> 
> 6) Be crowned your local ULF King.



About TIH's final fight scene, you're right, jlpowell, it's one of the best, longest sequences in bass movie history. Absolutely epic!


----------



## jlpowell84

I have seen the graphs from the sonic canon in the Hulk. What about that final fight scene? Every time I run that demo scene I have to turn the bass down because it's so intense. Every step, collision, etc. it's crazy!


----------



## jlpowell84

True Nube, I sent him a PM so I will know soon enough


----------



## jlpowell84

The more I think about it the easier it seems. Most of the time when something is so foreign there is an initial overwhelming feeling of not knowing what the heck I am reading lol! But with a little thought it becomes easy enough










Nube I posted a question on the Submersive forum that perhaps you know


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11840_80#post_23944615
> 
> 
> The more I think about it the easier it seems. Most of the time when something is so foreign there is an initial overwhelming feeling of not knowing what the heck I am reading lol! But with a little thought it becomes easy enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nube I posted a question on the Submersive forum that perhaps you know



No offense, but it would be really nice if you would take this discussion to a separate thread and leave this one on track for its original purpose.


----------



## jlpowell84

Yes as I stated above "PM" for that purpose


----------



## jlpowell84

I would love to see some graphs for the final fight scene in Hulk. I may end up getting a PC laptop so I can run these measurements.


Another side note is I ordered that Frankensteins Army movie lol because of the recently posted graphs. It went down to $10 on Amazon so I pulled the trigger!


----------



## jlpowell84

[quote name="nube"

About TIH's final fight scene, you're right, jlpowell, it's one of the best, longest sequences in bass movie history. Absolutely epic![/quote]


Yes that scene makes my house sound like it is going to cave in. I actually hit pause and a reverberating rattle from the rafters made my fiancée "give me the look"


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880#post_23945380
> 
> 
> I would love to see some graphs for the final fight scene in Hulk. I may end up getting a PC laptop so I can run these measurements.


Which version of Hulk are you talking about? Believe it or not I have not seen either the 03 or the 08 version yet so I'm curious which one has this epic fight scene? Thanks.


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11850#post_23942102
> 
> 
> Just finished MoS and this bass track was very forgettable IMO. Not only was the lacking extension very much noticed and missed in many scenes, but the low end in general was a bit spotty at times as far as supporting the on screen action. A fair amount of moments, many of which occurred in the opening sequence, where bass did not hit quite like you would expect from my perspective.
> 
> 
> Guy's
> 
> I am all for ULF in movies, and I appreciate the reviews in this thread. But there is so much more tht go's into a great Movie mix than ULF. With that said Man of steel is an amazing mix. Great overall sound experience! Don't let the bad reviews on this thread dissuade you from experiencing an amazing soundtrack!


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880#post_23945582
> 
> 
> Which version of Hulk are you talking about? Believe it or not I have not seen either the 03 or the 08 version yet so I'm curious which one has this epic fight scene? Thanks.


The newer one. The first one was awful.


----------



## Toe

Heffe,


Did you miss this post of mine?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11850#post_23942963
> 
> 
> 
> *FWIW, besides the low end complaints, I thought the audio was great otherwise and I'm sure you'll enjoy it overall. Still a fun ride all things considered even if not as good as it could have been IMO*.



I think I kept my low end complaints very much in perspective in light of the track as a whole.


We are in the bass thread though, so that is why we tend to focus on that aspect which should not be surprising.


----------



## nube

jlpowell,


When in doubt, check the data-bass.com thread for graphs, or follow the acronymn link for TIH in the list from my sig.







This movie, and that scene in particular, has been graphed a bunch.


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880#post_23945613
> 
> 
> 
> The newer one. The first one was awful.


Thanks


----------



## HeffeMusic

Un


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880#post_23945629
> 
> 
> Heffe,
> 
> 
> Did you miss this post of mine?
> 
> I think I kept my low end complaints very much in perspective in light of the track as a whole.
> 
> 
> We are in the bass thread though, so that is why we tend to focus on that aspect which should not be surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Toe,
> 
> Understood! I just finished the Movie and I thought it was one of the best audio tracks I have heard in months! I just wanted other viewers not to stay away from this just because the bottom end wasn't under 20hz.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jeff


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880#post_23945582
> 
> 
> Which version of Hulk are you talking about? Believe it or not I have not seen either the 03 or the 08 version yet so I'm curious which one has this epic fight scene? Thanks.



The Edward Norton one. Ridiculous bass!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880#post_23945634
> 
> 
> jlpowell,
> 
> 
> When in doubt, check the data-bass.com thread for graphs, or follow the acronymn link for TIH in the list from my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This movie, and that scene in particular, has been graphed a bunch.



Ok, cool


----------



## jlpowell84

Since discussing recently and since I can't remember seeing these graphs in awhile on this thread I thought it would be cool to post a lovely refresher of The Incredible Hulk. These are from Databass.com

This explains why it's so intense!!!


----------



## javanpohl

I'm surprised there's not more angry chatter about Man of Steel. I was pleasantly surprised with the film (it was unexpectedly a GREAT sci-fi film, but the end did start to drag on a bit) but the bass was TERRIBLE. I had to actually get up and check to make sure that my subs hadn't become disconnected (4 x 18s in an IB). In most cases the ULF crowd on here will be raising an uproar over a movie that I didn't necessarily think was really lacking anything in the bass department, so I'm surprised that's not the case here. It really only dug down into anything I'd call deep bass (25hz-ish by my guess) on a couple of occasions and there were many instances in the film where you expected the bass to hit hard and there was almost nothing. Major missed opportunity.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880#post_23947099
> 
> 
> I'm surprised there's not more angry chatter about Man of Steel. I was pleasantly surprised with the film (it was unexpectedly a GREAT sci-fi film, but the end did start to drag on a bit) but the bass was TERRIBLE. I had to actually get up and check to make sure that my subs hadn't become disconnected (4 x 18s in an IB). In most cases the ULF crowd on here will be raising an uproar over a movie that I didn't necessarily think was really lacking anything in the bass department, so I'm surprised that's not the case here. It really only dug down into anything I'd call deep bass (25hz-ish by my guess) on a couple of occasions and there were many instances in the film where you expected the bass to hit hard and there was almost nothing. Major missed opportunity.



I felt the exact same way you did, and said as much a few pages back. Most disappointing bass film of the year, IMO. I'm making the distinction between most disappointing (MOS) vs worst (The Hobbit). As you said, so many places where you expect massive bass, but then.....meh.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880#post_23947144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880#post_23947099
> 
> 
> I'm surprised there's not more angry chatter about Man of Steel. I was pleasantly surprised with the film (it was unexpectedly a GREAT sci-fi film, but the end did start to drag on a bit) but the bass was TERRIBLE. I had to actually get up and check to make sure that my subs hadn't become disconnected (4 x 18s in an IB). In most cases the ULF crowd on here will be raising an uproar over a movie that I didn't necessarily think was really lacking anything in the bass department, so I'm surprised that's not the case here. It really only dug down into anything I'd call deep bass (25hz-ish by my guess) on a couple of occasions and there were many instances in the film where you expected the bass to hit hard and there was almost nothing. Major missed opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the exact same way you did, and said as much a few pages back. Most disappointing bass film of the year, IMO. I'm making the distinction between most disappointing (MOS) vs worst (The Hobbit). As you said, so many places where you expect massive bass, but then.....meh.
Click to expand...

From a basshead's perspective, yes, the bass was both underwhelming AND inconsistent.


Jpowell previously mentioned some movies having inconsistent bass and MOS definitely qualifies. As mentioned, filtering aside, there were scenes where I expected a decent bass hit, but it wasn't there. That was one of the things I liked about PR; anytime there was anything big onscreen, Kaiju or Jaeger, there was a lot of bass. Not necessarily the deepest bass, but PR was pretty consistent about using the bass to convey mass and impact.



Max


----------



## nfraso

I don't know why anyone thinks something's wrong with Man of Steel.


Ralph Potts gave it a perfect score for low frequency extension: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1498336/man-of-steel-3d-2d-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review/0_60


----------



## edlittle

Come on man, just call him out on the actual thread and give us your actual impression here. We know that he doesn't have quad Submersives or 8 18"ers like we do. No one judges the bass in a movie by Potts' reviews, just like no one wants to see your incessant downpour of criticism.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlittle*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880#post_23947278
> 
> 
> Come on man, just call him out on the actual thread and give us your actual impression here. We know that he doesn't have quad Submersives or 8 18"ers like we do. No one judges the bass in a movie by Potts' reviews, just like no one wants to see your incessant downpour of criticism.



You won't get through to him. Nfraso is a cheap and classless poster who likes to talk behind Ralph's back when he could just as easily express his opinions on the track over there in a respectful way. Ugly behavior from a relatively new AVS member.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880#post_23947099
> 
> 
> I'm surprised there's not more angry chatter about Man of Steel. I was pleasantly surprised with the film (it was unexpectedly a GREAT sci-fi film, but the end did start to drag on a bit) but the bass was TERRIBLE. I had to actually get up and check to make sure that my subs hadn't become disconnected (4 x 18s in an IB). In most cases the ULF crowd on here will be raising an uproar over a movie that I didn't necessarily think was really lacking anything in the bass department, so I'm surprised that's not the case here. It really only dug down into anything I'd call deep bass (25hz-ish by my guess) on a couple of occasions and there were many instances in the film where you expected the bass to hit hard and there was almost nothing. Major missed opportunity.



Glad I am not the only one who was bothered not just by the lacking extension, but the missed opportunities which were distracting at times and many of which happened in that opening sequence.


----------



## nfraso

One poster above asks why there's no angry chatter about MoS.


We all wonder why films like MoS and The Hobbit come to us effectively neutered and the experience ruined for a lot of us.


It's lazy professional reviews like that contributing to the apathy.


The low frequency extension on MoS is terrible. It's massively disappointing. It's a fact that can be measured, like I have:

 


Can anyone find a professional review of Man of Steel where this lackluster effort is talked about?


Does anyone know why that is?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880#post_23947144
> 
> 
> I felt the exact same way you did, and said as much a few pages back. Most disappointing bass film of the year, IMO. I'm making the distinction between most disappointing (MOS) vs worst (The Hobbit). As you said, so many places where you expect massive bass, but then.....meh.



Well with a GIANT MASSIVE dragon in the next Hobbit they have a chance to redeem themselves.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880#post_23947364
> 
> 
> One poster above asks why there's no angry chatter about MoS.
> 
> 
> We all wonder why films like MoS and The Hobbit come to us effectively neutered and the experience ruined for a lot of us.
> 
> 
> It's lazy professional reviews like that contributing to the apathy.
> 
> 
> The low frequency extension on MoS is terrible. It's massively disappointing. It's a fact that can be measured, like I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone find a professional review of Man of Steel where this lackluster effort is talked about?
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why that is?





The obvious reason is that the professional reviewers are not members of Frankenstein's Army!


----------



## nfraso




----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880#post_23947431
> 
> 
> The obvious reason is that the professional reviewers are not members of Frankenstein's Army!



That baby comes in amazon prime today


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880#post_23947364
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why that is?




Lol.......you act like us OCD bassheads are the norm, we are not. Right or wrong, the reality is more people will relate to a mainstream reviewers opinion vs ours because most people don't take this particular aspect to the degree we do. Expecting every reviewer and viewer for that matter to look at bass like we do is extremely unrealistic. These reviewers don't look at graphs, and most of them don't have single digit capability sub systems, so they judge the bass totally subjectively which means there are going to be times when those opinions don't actually match up with the objective data. Would I love to see more of these reviewers consider the objective data? Yes, but sitting here doing what you are doing to Ralph in particular is again flat out cheap. Why don't you go at least express your opinion in his thread like I have about my disappointment with the bass in this mix, or The Hobbit, Avengers, etc...........? Sitting here preaching to the choir will do no good, and continually putting down a very well respected member of this forum who provides a very valuable service to the vast majority of members here in at least one way or another (just because you cant relate to Ralph on bass in particular, certainly you could find some other area of his reviews to hold value?







) is flat out low class Nfraso.


Let's not also forget just how many things there are to judge and look at in a review from ALL the various aspects of not only AQ, but PQ, the film itself, extras, etc.............is it really some great mystery to you in light of ALL this that a reviewers subjective opinion on one particular aspect of just one area of sound (bass) might not always line up with the objective data?


----------



## nfraso

That would be a valid argument if Ralph didn't evaluate bass in his review.


In fact, not only does he evaluate bass, he _specifically_ rates the one aspect of bass that most of us in this thread like to discuss the most- *low frequency extension*.


Furthermore, he specifically rates the low frequency extension in direct comparison to the other films he has reviewed.


There are zero excuses here, but I'm sure you will continue to try.


----------



## MKtheater

What I find funny is that many low budget movies have much better bass than these high budget ones. I guess they could not afford to pay the designer or whom ever to put in some magical filters







I guess some have learned if the movie is just OK we will wow them with the audio!


BTW, I really like MOS as a movie as I never followed any comic books.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11910#post_23947505
> 
> 
> That would be a valid argument if Ralph didn't evaluate bass in his review.
> 
> 
> In fact, not only does he evaluate bass, he _specifically_ rates the one aspect of bass that most of us in this thread like to discuss the most- *low frequency extension*.
> 
> 
> Furthermore, he specifically rates the low frequency extension in direct comparison to the other films he has reviewed.
> 
> 
> There are zero excuses here, but I'm sure you will continue to try.




HE IS DOING IT SUBJECTIVELY THOUGH with his equipment, in his room, with his frequency response, to the best of his knowledge, going off memory, etc..........I am not saying it is objectively right, I am saying in light of how the review is done, there is bound to be things that don't end up correlating with the objective data. So yeah, I would say there is an excuse in light of all this and everything a reviewer has to focus on of which ULF is just one of MANY aspects. Those that care to the degree about bass and ULF like we do will seek out more detailed work and descriptions which is where data-bass and this thread (and the like come into play) come into play.



The bottom line here though is YOU can go express your concerns in his thread if you don't agree with him. I have done this not only on this particular track, but The Hobbit, The Avengers and a few others. Sitting here disrespecting the guy behind his back accomplishes nothing except alienating yourself from some of us who happen to like and respect Ralph not only as a reviewer, but in general.


----------



## nfraso

Yes, you're listing off reasons for why this type of "reviewing" is pointless and again, why we should not be using it as a source of useful information.


Which was my entire argument to begin with.


----------



## MKtheater

He compares movies and it seems that he says movies have better bass because he likes the movie better overall. He is better off just rating the overall audio and video. How good it looks and how clear and surround effects are. Does it have bass, yes, loud, or not, that is about it. The problem I can see is that one might buy a movie based on that review and then get mad over the bass because he said it was perfect. I mean there are still people arguing over the rating system because they feel the movie has better bass where they have measured and compared to show the opposite. They say they don't care because they like it better. That is like saying my minivan is faster than a new 5.0 mustang because I like the minivan better and I don't care what the numbers say. Now if one says I love midbass and can give two cents about the ULF then at least we know why. It still does not mean the bass is better on the digital recording.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11910#post_23947575
> 
> 
> Yes, you're listing off reasons for why this type of "reviewing" is pointless and again, why we should not be using it as a source of useful information.
> 
> 
> Which was my entire argument to begin with.





And once again your reading comprehension sucks or is purposely selective if that is what you came away with from everything I said.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11910#post_23947596
> 
> 
> He compares movies and it seems that he says movies have better bass because he likes the movie better overall. He is better off just rating the overall audio and video. How good it looks and how clear and surround effects are. Does it have bass, yes, loud, or not, that is about it. The problem I can see is that one might buy a movie based on that review and then get mad over the bass because he said it was perfect. I mean there are still people arguing over the rating system because they feel the movie has better bass where they have measured and compared to show the opposite. They say they don't care because they like it better. That is like saying my minivan is faster than a new 5.0 mustang because I like the minivan better and I don't care what the numbers say. Now if one says I love midbass and can give two cents about the ULF then at least we know why. It still does not mean the bass is better on the digital recording.




Anyone who solely bases their purchase on ANY review whether it be Ralph, somebody here, etc.....and gets burned deserves it. I have NEVER found one person who I agree with 100% of the time as far as the technical aspects of these discs go whether it be PQ or AQ which is why I take EVERY review with a grain of salt and why I usually rent first and decide for myself.


Taking MoS for example, there seems to be a strong division on the PQ and some people enjoy this heavily gritty, arguably noisy type style and would call it "reference" while others like myself don't find this visual style pleasing in general and I would never throw this in to demo my calibrated projector. If your in this hobby long enough, you learn to take every review and subjective opinion with a grain of salt until you can hear it (or view it) for yourself and in your setup to decide.


----------



## 5mark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11910#post_23947505
> 
> 
> That would be a valid argument if Ralph didn't evaluate bass in his review.
> 
> 
> In fact, not only does he evaluate bass, he _specifically_ rates the one aspect of bass that most of us in this thread like to discuss the most- *low frequency extension*.
> 
> 
> Furthermore, he specifically rates the low frequency extension in direct comparison to the other films he has reviewed.
> 
> 
> There are zero excuses here, but I'm sure you will continue to try.


So essentially you are giving Ralph a hard time because his Bass category is incorrectly named. Like any mainstream reviewer, he is obviously not analyzing the bass extension. He is subjectively rating how well the bass effects work to support the film. His category really should be named Low Frequency Effects. So let's just pretend that is the category name and move on.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880_60#post_23947597
> 
> 
> And once again your reading comprehension sucks or is purposely selective if that is what you came away with from everything I said.



OK, let's try again.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880_60#post_23947550
> 
> 
> HE IS DOING IT SUBJECTIVELY THOUGH with his equipment, in his room, with his frequency response, to the best of his knowledge, going off memory, etc..........I am not saying it is objectively right, I am saying in light of how the review is done, there is bound to be things that don't end up correlating with the objective data. So yeah, I would say there is an excuse in light of all this and everything a reviewer has to focus on of which ULF is just one of MANY aspects. Those that care to the degree about bass and ULF like we do will seek out more detailed work and descriptions which is where data-bass and this thread (and the like come into play) come into play.



Yep, it's the same this go around too.


Reasons why Ralph has an "excuse" for giving us inaccurate information- as if that makes the fact that it's inaccurate better. He has an excuse, so it's all cool.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880_60#post_23947575
> 
> 
> Yes, you're listing off reasons for why this type of "reviewing" is pointless and again, why we should not be using it as a source of useful information.
> 
> 
> Which was my entire argument to begin with.



Yep, covered that... so, what did I not respond to?


Oh, right:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880_60#post_23947550
> 
> 
> The bottom line here though is YOU can go express your concerns in his thread if you don't agree with him. I have done this not only on this particular track, but The Hobbit, The Avengers and a few others. Sitting here disrespecting the guy behind his back accomplishes nothing except alienating yourself from some of us who happen to like and respect Ralph not only as a reviewer, but in general.



How's that working out for you? Again, I don't need to "express my concerns" since I "don't agree with him". That's not the issue.


The facts on their own don't agree with him.

_Man of Steel_ does not have better *low frequency extension* than _Percy Jackson_, for example. That's a fact- and it disagrees with Ralph.


Facts can only disagree with you for so long without people taking notice...


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11900_100#post_23947631
> 
> 
> Anyone who solely bases their purchase on ANY review whether it be Ralph, somebody here, etc.....and gets burned deserves it. I have NEVER found one person who I agree with 100% of the time as far as the technical aspects of these discs go whether it be PQ or AQ which is why I take EVERY review with a grain of salt and why I usually rent first and decide for myself.
> 
> 
> Taking MoS for example, there seems to be a strong division on the PQ and some people enjoy this heavily gritty, arguably noisy type style and would call it "reference" while others like myself don't find this visual style pleasing in general and I would never throw this in to demo my calibrated projector. If your in this hobby long enough, you learn to take every review and subjective opinion with a grain of salt until you can hear it (or view it) for yourself and in your setup to decide.



I agree except there are many people who would and then blame someone else, it happens all the time. I finally watched PR and thought the video was excellent, the bass was just like the Avengers in quality but more of it. There were two scenes that seemed to dig deeper a little(that measured 20hz). I could not watch it with the bass at 5 dBs over reference because I was told I will wake up the 2 year old. Reference and flat was fine though. I already read all the opinions and this could have been the all time champ if they just removed that filter! Just trying to catch up here.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5mark*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880_60#post_23947646
> 
> 
> So essentially you are giving Ralph a hard time because his Bass category is incorrectly named. Like any mainstream reviewer, he is obviously not analyzing the bass extension. He is subjectively rating how well the bass effects work to support the film. His category really should be named Low Frequency Effects. So let's just pretend that is the category name and move on.



Now you're telling me Ralph is using words he doesn't understand the meaning of? And somehow I'm the one being too hard on him?


----------



## wth718

Personally, I don't think any poster is beyond criticism, regardless of the thread. Could Nfraso be a little more diplomatic in his criticisms? Probably? But that's a personal choice. Do Ralph's reviews provide valuable info about the PQ, overall mix, etc? Absolutely.


But whether he has the ability to plumb the ULF depths like some of us on this thread do doesn't negate the fact that even using the capabilities of his system, his ratings of the bass-aspect of movies is wildly off. He's not running Bose bass modules here! His system should be capable of revealing the difference between a "5 star" MOS and a "4.5 star" something else. I think what Nfraso is getting at in 1 point of his arguments is that there is no way of rating bass that would lead a person with normal hearing to rate MOS higher than some other, clearly superior films.


That's just my 2 pence. Carry on.


----------



## Toe

Circles again Nfraso and we are simply not on the same page with this. Bottom line is you are a classless poster in my book (not that you care about my opinion of you). I'm done wasting my time with you on this particular topic. Throw out all the cheap garbage you need to in this thread behind Ralph's back, I am done responding to it as I have expressed my opinion on it. You have the option to express yourself in his thread and be a decent person if you choose to do it instead of talking trash behind his back here to the choir.


----------



## raynist

I saw one person in the MOS review thread say they purchased the movie specifically because of the 5 star LF Extension rating

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1498336/man-of-steel-3d-2d-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review/60#post_23943439


----------



## Scott Simonian

*sigh*


I love that we all argue about bass.


----------



## cuzed2

FWIW; I look forward to and appreciate Ralph's work.

I also agree his LFE star ratings are more mainstream, than what is expected here.


Perhaps if that star rating were renamed something like; "Practical LFE extension", or "audible LFE extension", or ....

Perhaps then - these debates and "jabs" would stop?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11910#post_23947671
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't think any poster is beyond criticism, regardless of the thread. Could Nfraso be a little more diplomatic in his criticisms? Probably? But that's a personal choice. Do Ralph's reviews provide valuable info about the PQ, overall mix, etc? Absolutely.
> 
> 
> But whether he has the ability to plumb the ULF depths like some of us on this thread do doesn't negate the fact that even using the capabilities of his system, his ratings of the bass-aspect of movies is wildly off. He's not running Bose bass modules here! His system should be capable of revealing the difference between a "5 star" MOS and a "4.5 star" something else. I think what Nfraso is getting at in 1 point of his arguments is that there is no way of rating bass that would lead a person with normal hearing to rate MOS higher than some other, clearly superior films.
> 
> 
> That's just my 2 pence. Carry on.



Which is why I give Ralph the respect of commenting in his thread in a respectful manner when I dont agree with him like MoS which is the ONLY way of anything good coming from it. If enough people do comment on it, maybe it will help Ralph become a better listener in this respect just as he has helped many become better listeners and viewers in other areas. What Nfraso is doing here though has no chance of being constructive since he is preaching to a relatively VERY small choir and it's cheap IMO.


----------



## ambesolman

Just picked up MoS. Gonna notch up the subs, let it roll and see how it goes!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

the reviewers at bluray.com also gave it a 5 for audio.


this is very common...if you want to know about true extension(and thats all you care about) then come here or even better DB


but to slam these reviewers is not the correct thing to do.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11910#post_23947769
> 
> 
> FWIW; I look forward to and appreciate Ralph's work.
> 
> I also agree his LFE star ratings are more mainstream, than what is expected here.
> 
> 
> Perhaps if that star rating were renamed something like; "Practical LFE extension", or "audible LFE extension", or ....
> 
> Perhaps then - these debates and "jabs" would stop?




True, but if you understand how he does his reviews which again are from a completely subjective standpoint with all the variables involved (his room, sub, frequency response, etc........) I don't even see a need to label it any different since it should go without saying that his extension category is not an objective measurement, but a subjective impression. So he could rename his extension category "subjective LFE extension", but what is the point since I would assume most readers are aware enough to know he is throwing out his subjective opinion which may or may not line up with the objective data.


Ralph is reviewing and grading these discs as 99% of the population would which is throw it on, sit back and take it in and make judgment, and even though this is not the most accurate way to do things obviously, the reality is the vast majority of people will relate much more to this type of evaluation since the vast majority don't know or care about ULF, what their subs frequency response is, how much output they have at 15hz, etc.................It should go without saying that Ralph's low end reviews are not catered to the hard core ULF guys, but that does not mean they serve no purpose and it does not mean they are a "disservice" or a "sham" as Nfraso so eloquently put it since most normal folk will relate to it even if we don't. Again, this is where the specialized sites come into play like data-bass and even this crazy thread as we obviously dissect this particular area to a MUCH, MUCH finer degree than your typical reviewer. Both have purpose IMHO and to slam one or the other, especially cheaply when those complains could just as easily be logged in that reviewers thread is weak and useless.


I am done with my ranting though as I have more than expressed my opinion at this point on the matter and whomever agrees or disagrees with me, so be it. If you don't agree with Ralph on this though, I would hope you would at least respectfully comment in his thread as it may cause him to look at this more closely in future reviews, and if nothing else you can chat with a classy nice guy.


----------



## kemiza

From now on if you don't like the bass we'll call it Wreck it Ralph! Back on topic.


----------



## MKtheater

Yes, we don't even know if Ralph's bass system is flat in his room, maybe he has a peak at a certain frequency where MOS hits the most and so it has more bass and he thinks it is deep? I am reaching here. I know that FOTP plane roll scene feels deep and will make anyone crap their pants but it is 32hz. The foot stomps during WOTW are around 25hz. They feel about the same. The low stuff adds a sense of weight and heft to the mix and why movies like WOTW and TIH bass just feels more involving. That sense of on coming doom is the low stuff. PR is a bass fest as amount is concerned but it never gives that feeling of weight, doom, whatever.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880_60#post_23947820
> 
> 
> the reviewers at bluray.com also gave it a 5 for audio.
> 
> 
> this is very common...if you want to know about true extension(and thats all you care about) then come here or even better DB
> 
> 
> but to slam these reviewers is not the correct thing to do.



5 star for "audio" in general and 5 star for something specific like "low frequency extension" are two different things. You know that.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880_60#post_23947858
> 
> 
> True, but if you understand how he does his reviews which again are from a completely subjective standpoint with all the variables involved (his room, sub, frequency response, etc........) I don't even see a need to label it any different since it should go without saying that his extension category is not an objective measurement, but a subjective impression. So he could rename his extension category "subjective LFE extension", but what is the point since I would assume most readers are aware enough to know he is throwing out his subjective opinion which may or may not line up with the objective data.
> 
> 
> Ralph is reviewing and grading these discs as 99% of the population would which is throw it on, sit back and take it in and make judgment, and even though this is not the most accurate way to do things obviously, the reality is the vast majority of people will relate much more to this type of evaluation since the vast majority don't know or care about ULF, what their subs frequency response is, how much output they have at 15hz, etc.................It should go without saying that Ralph's low end reviews are not catered to the hard core ULF guys, but that does not mean they serve no purpose and it does not mean they are a "disservice" or a "sham" as Nfraso so eloquently put it since most normal folk will relate to it even if we don't. Again, this is where the specialized sites come into play like data-bass and even this crazy thread as we obviously dissect this particular area to a MUCH, MUCH finer degree than your typical reviewer. Both have purpose IMHO and to slam one or the other, especially cheaply when those complains could just as easily be logged in that reviewers thread is weak and useless.



This is just wrong, sorry. If this was just average joe giving a movie review for other average joes it wouldn't be featured on AV "Science" Forum. C'mon.










This is an expert reviewing discs on his system similar to many if not most members of this forum. This is not for the 99% of the population:

_"The DTS-HD 7.1 Master Audio soundtrack is technically proficient and in a word, terrific. This is a supremely articulated and commanding presentation that will reward those with systems capable of thoroughly reproducing its elements."_


Implying one, that he has a capable system, and two, that at least part of his target audience (if not most) is people with capable systems.

_"Low frequency effects are applied authoritatively and effectively underscore the bombastic and dramatic aspects of the audio. This mix delivers bass response that can be room shaking as it extends down to lower frequencies that on occasion approach skin tingling regions."_


Room shaking, lower frequencies approaching skin tingling regions? Yeah, this is not targeted to the 99% in any way shape or form.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880_60#post_23947858
> 
> 
> I am done with my ranting though as I have more than expressed my opinion at this point on the matter and whomever agrees or disagrees with me, so be it. If you don't agree with Ralph on this though, I would hope you would at least respectfully comment in his thread as it may cause him to look at this more closely in future reviews, and if nothing else you can chat with a classy nice guy.



No, you're not.


----------



## Toe

Thanks to the poster (sorry, cant remember who this was) who gave the heads up on Frankenstein's Army being $10 at Amazon as I am going to pick it up for that price as it is a great LFE ride I thought. Just need to find a few more to add to get free shipping.


----------



## nube

I actually agree that Ralph is not measuring what he thinks he's measuring, and should change the category name to "LFE Effects" as was suggested. This would much more accurately his rating as a subjective review of how the LFE supported the movie, in general. Then, if he said all that other flowery stuff about aplomb and plumbing depths and visceral quality and tour de force, we'd actually take it for what it's worth - essentially nothing more than any other's opinion.


I haven't yet seen the movie, only measured it. I may watch it this weekend if I can bang out this 30pg article.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880_60#post_23947963
> 
> 
> I actually agree that Ralph is not measuring what he thinks he's measuring, and should change the category name to "LFE Effects" as was suggested. This would much more accurately his rating as a subjective review of how the LFE supported the movie, in general. Then, if he said all that other flowery stuff about aplomb and plumbing depths and visceral quality and tour de force, we'd actually take it for what it's worth - essentially nothing more than any other's opinion.



Exactly.


----------



## bossobass

Awesome, we get to rant.










What the he!! is "mainstream"?


I for one am so weary of being called NOT mainstream, Basshead, Bass Nut, Single Digit Freak, Frequency Response Nazi, etc. and being told that all we care about is ULF, blah, blah.


So a company invests a quarter billion dollars and makes 1/2 a billion in gross profit, partially from us, and we can't bark about crap work in the sound department because some reviewer invents a category (so-called mainstream) along with a unique rating system for that invented category?


Just so I have it straight, the deal is; anyone who isn't him or one of his fans should just cram a sock in his mouth and hide in some closet with the actual data that exposes these reviews as the farce that they are?


Yeah, that's gonna work. :roll eyes:


This thread focusses on the subwoofer channel consisting of all satellite channels bass redirected and summed with the LFE channels bass. We've discussed in detail all of the top 20 grossing films of all time and many, many more. We're the only people who provide pictures and numbers of what you actually should expect to experience and how it stacks up against the competition.


When a disturbing trend appears or a terrible mix surfaces, we howl and jump up and down and throw stuff at the keyboard. When a stellar performance emerges, we BUY the discs (Laser Disc, DVD, BluRay and 3D BluRay, as well as any other future version that will come down the road).


And, if some reviewer indirectly says in his/her review that we are full of hot air, well then, feel free to buy the poor sap a flame suit.


----------



## Toe

For those who have watched MoS and have not commented yet, what did you think about the execution besides the already well discussed crappy extension? IMO, the other areas of execution were just as big of an issue arguably as the lacking extension as there were a number of moments where either the sound design or mix just got lazy and did not hit in the low end like you would expect. I know me and another poster or two have brought this up here who have watched it, but for anyone else who has seen it, what did you think about MoS from this aspect?


----------



## MKtheater

Watching tonight.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11910#post_23948479
> 
> 
> Watching tonight.



I will be watching tomorrow night


----------



## audiofan1

Hope you guys feel better after that series of rants







I find it funny how the "The New Master List of Bass in Movies " thread has turned itself into a weekly think tank for the Bluray Disc review thread and Pro Bono at that










So if you guys can do better !which one of you passionate AVSers' is going to step up and start his or her's" *The New Master List of Bass in Movies with Frequency Charts/Blu Ray Disc review with How I feel it should be done "* thread


Will anyone step up or is it ok to have two separate threads?


I'll wait


----------



## pbc

Just finished watching MoS. If I had to guess and without any measurements to back it up, I'd say it's another one of the F.A.T. movies that are becoming more and more the trend. The bass was relatively underwhelming, compared to the likes of Battle LA, Flight of the Phoenix, etc.


Other than that, which did bug the heck out of me as I'm a bass fanatic, the 7 part of the 7.1 score I thought was pretty darn good. I also really enjoyed the movie, until the very very end which I thought could have been done better given how long they went on and on and on about some of the other parts of the movie.


Personally I like Ralph's reviews, we have somewhat similar tastes in mindless action movies it seems. As for his bass score, I think Ralph uses a PB13 and not sure where he's tuned it (e.g., 20hz, 15hz) or the size of his room which if over 3,000 cubic feet starts to get a bit big at reference levels for that sub. So it could be that it is already dropping like a rock as it is below 20hz and maybe he hasn't had a ton of experience hearing/feeling sub 20Hz content in the first place. That, or he doesn't listen at the levels we do and was pleased enough at the bass it produced?


Best thing is to ask him.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11910#post_23947955
> 
> 
> Thanks to the poster (sorry, cant remember who this was) who gave the heads up on Frankenstein's Army being $10 at Amazon as I am going to pick it up for that price as it is a great LFE ride I thought. Just need to find a few more to add to get free shipping.



That would be me Toe! mine is here and I will give it a go as well!!! I have an Amazon prime account. PayPal me 11 (10.96) bucks and I will ship it to you free shipping on my account if you like


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11940#post_23948796
> 
> 
> That would be me Toe! mine is here and I will give it a go as well!!! I have an Amazon prime account. PayPal me 10 bucks and I will ship it to you free shipping on my account if you like



If you don't mind, that would be awesome and I really appreciate you doing that!







I am flipping through Amazon right now, but there really isn't much I want to buy at the moment and I should not be dropping $35 on blu rays right now anyway, but a $10 blu that I really want would be great. Thanks man! I will shoot you a PM..........


----------



## Torqdog

With all this recurrent talk regarding whether Ralph Potts' system is capable or not, here's a recent posting from the Rythmik thread that shows Ralph's system is rated 4 star. Y'all can make your own judgements as to how capable or not his system is.


Just sayin.....


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1214550/official-rythmik-audio-subwoofer-thread/11370#post_23931820
> 
> 
> Trying to share perspective in my following comments. Anything below 20Hz, becomes more and more complicated/expensive and like anything, the further one chooses to drill down into the mud the crazier things get.
> 
> 
> After a lifetime of productivity, in retirement, I'm a committed laz-o. What does that mean? In life, life becomes a compromise of how far is one willing to chase a rabbit into the briar. Based on what basshead81 showed me the last few days, I'm willing to go as far as two FV15HPs with a possible eye on a third in the future. The deciding factor was the ULF thread and the list of people's rigs in the four, four-and-a-half and five star systems.
> 
> 
> .................................................................
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1488059/your-home-theater-ulf-score
> 
> 
> 5 Stars - Above Reference Output
> 
> 
> JapanDave - [email protected] - 2900cf - 23.5 SI - Infinite Baffle 8x18 RE XXX powered by a Lab Gruppen FP10000Q + 1x18 LMS-U
> 
> 
> mktheater - [email protected] - 1574cf - 12 SI - Infinite Baffle 8x18 FI IB3 powered by a fp14000 clone
> 
> 
> popalock - [email protected] - 2605cf - 16 SI - 16 x 18 SIs powered by a 2 fp14000 clones
> 
> 
> ricci - [email protected] - 3600cf - 21.6 SI - 8x18 RE XXX
> 
> 
> dominguez1 - [email protected] - 1900cf - 8.6 SI - Dual FTW-21 in sealed cabs powered by 2 ep4000s, Dual FV15HPs
> 
> 
> laugsbach - 227 @12.5Hz - 3000cf - 13.2 SI - 4 x 18 SI, Ricci's DIY Ported w/RE Audio MX-18 D2 driver - powered (3) EP-4000 amps
> 
> 
> lukeamdman - [email protected] - 2500cf - 22.6 SI - Dual Gjallarhorns, Dual Othorns
> 
> 
> siefer300 - [email protected] - 1404cf - 9 SI - 4 CHT VS18.1, 2 Cap 1000's, powered by Crown XTI 4000s
> 
> 
> Toe - [email protected] - 1500cf - 8.5 SI - 3 SVS PB13-Ultras, 1 SVS PB12/2 Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5 Stars - Reference Output (10hz & 12.5hz systems), Above Reference Output (16hz and higher)
> 
> 
> miniht - [email protected] 842cf - 2.8 SI - 1 JTR Cap S2
> 
> 
> steveo1234 - [email protected] 1300cf - 4.2 SI - 6 AE IB 15 (Infinite Baffle)
> 
> 
> carp - [email protected] - 3035cf - 8 SI - 8 x 18 SIs
> 
> 
> notnyt - [email protected] - 6000cf - 15.2 SI - 8 x 18 LMS-U powered by 2 clone amps
> 
> 
> desertdome - [email protected] - 2153cf - 5.6 SI - 8 AE IB 15
> 
> 
> laugsbach - 395 @10Hz - 3000cf - 7.6 SI - 4 x 18 SI, Ricci's DIY Ported w/RE Audio MX-18 D2 driver - all powered (3) EP-4000 amps
> 
> 
> dominguez1 - [email protected] - 1900cf - 4.4 SI - Dual FTW-21 in sealed cabs powered by 2 ep4000s, Dual FV15HPs
> 
> 
> GoCaboNow - [email protected] - 2600cf - 6 SI - 4x Fi IB3 18's paired with an EP4000
> 
> 
> cubalis2 - [email protected] - 3200cf - 5 SI - 2 x LMS-U 18's FP14K clone, 2 x LMS-R 15"s dual opposed inuke 6000DSP
> 
> 
> pbc - [email protected] - 1750cf - 2.8 SI - 2 dual opposed AE IB 15 subs (4 drivers) powered by Funk Audio 2400x2 - also ([email protected])
> 
> 
> Toe - [email protected] - 1500cf - 2.6 SI - 3 SVS PB13-Ultras, 1 SVS PB12/2 Ultra
> 
> 
> stereo2.0 - [email protected] - 3500cf - 6.8 SI - DTS-10, powered by a Proton D1200
> 
> 
> mastermaybe - [email protected] - 2172cf - 3.6 SI - 4 x 18 Dayton HO's powered by Crown xti 4002
> 
> 
> archaea - [email protected] - 3500cf - 6.2 SI - 2 Passive Caps (20hz model) with Crown XLS5000 amps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Stars - Reference Output (16-20hz and higher)
> 
> 
> wth718 - [email protected] - 1400cf - 2 SI - 2 x 18 SIs
> 
> 
> MikeDuke - [email protected] - 1000cf - 1.4 SI - 1 SubM HP
> 
> 
> HopefulFred - [email protected] - 2300cf - 2.4 SI - 4 Dayton Audio UM15-22
> 
> 
> dguarnaccia - [email protected] - 3953cf - 5.6 SI - 4 x CHT SS18.2s powered by two MQ-600s
> 
> 
> landshark1 - [email protected] - 2500cf - 3.2 SI - Dual PB12 Plus
> 
> 
> basshead81 - [email protected] - 2400cf - 3 SI - 3 PSA XV15's
> 
> 
> christmclean - [email protected] - 1456cf - 1.6 SI - 1 SVS PB12-Plus
> 
> *Ralph Potts - [email protected] - 2576cf - 2.3 SI - 1 SVS PB13-Ultra (15hz)*
> 
> 
> .................................................................
> 
> 
> An aside. Regarding subwoofers and Home Theater efforts, I will characterize my efforts as sane. Sane being defined as not over the cliff behavior. Look at the list of participant rigs in the four star list. Compare this to the listed rigs in the four-and-a-half and five star systems. What this list shows, anything above and beyond a four star system and the individual will have to jump into a completely different world. I won't use any adjectives above and beyond esoteric as this is a hobby. Whether pumpkin chunkin, playing with rockets, RC vehicles or ocean running speed boats, look at any hobby and one can see that it's easy to jump over the cliff of sanity. The point, in answer to your question, it all depends on how crazy one wants to get with this hobby and as is the case with any hobby, whether photography, cruise ship riding or paragliding, one has to decide how stupid they're willing get.
> 
> 
> Hope the above ramblings help with your question.
> 
> 
> -


----------



## wingnut4772

Just an aside but related indirectly, if I were considering an upgrade from my HSU ULS 15s, what should I look at that will go lower and harder? Keep in mind I have 5 of them.


----------



## jlpowell84

You up for DIY?


----------



## jlpowell84

If not sell and get JTR or Seaton. Cap S2 or actually a Submersive master slave pair!


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11880#post_23947364
> 
> 
> One poster above asks why there's no angry chatter about MoS.
> 
> 
> We all wonder why films like MoS and The Hobbit come to us effectively neutered and the experience ruined for a lot of us.
> 
> 
> It's lazy professional reviews like that contributing to the apathy.
> 
> 
> The low frequency extension on MoS is terrible. It's massively disappointing. It's a fact that can be measured, like I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone find a professional review of Man of Steel where this lackluster effort is talked about?
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why that is?



As much as I don't agree with you posting about Ralph behind his back. You make a perfect and very good point.


There are no popular or professional review sites that begin to even take extension into account. Maybe someone on here should step up and start a review site or even just do it on here.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11940_20#post_23949374
> 
> 
> You up for DIY?



I might be. I've never done anything like that before though.


----------



## nube

buddhamus,


I could easily do real reviews, had I the time, but it'd be hard for me to assess PQ adequately with a poor 60" Mitsubishi 1080P DLP.


I feel like that's sorta what Data-bass.com attempts to do, to a small extent, minus all the flowery language and bs platitudes. It's really bare bones, but it's a start.


I also think eNoize is attempting to integrate extension and graphs into his reviews over at highdefdigest.com.


wingnut,


I think you should go DIY. It's so, so easy to build basic boxes in black paint. It's a little harder to give them nice finishes, but still not that hard. The hardest thing is determining the amplification and EQ, measuring, and making sure your signal chain rolloff isn't bad.


DIY is also pretty damned cheap with the SI 18" drivers.


----------



## wingnut4772

I'll get my learn on then. Thanks.


----------



## jlpowell84

Honestly Wingnut if I didn't get a lifetime deal on my two Submersives I would have gone DIY.


The cool thing about DIY is you can make some really cool cabinets to go with your interior design.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11940#post_23949347
> 
> 
> Just an aside but related indirectly, if I were considering an upgrade from my HSU ULS 15s, what should I look at that will go lower and harder? Keep in mind I have 5 of them.



Captivator S2 or PSA Triax.


----------



## MKtheater

I hate to say this guys but I just finished MOS and the audio is superb! I watched it at reference and it was awesome. I thought the bass hit really well and had lots of quantity. I really like that movie. Now here is the reality, the audio, surrounds, dynamics, clarity, etc. was excellent BUT the bass was exactly like the avengers. Not loud enough and not deep at all. To compare I thought the overall audio is much better than the Avengers and the bass the same. I would even take that awful filter if they they played the bass louder! I can't some people like this bass over something like the amazing Spider-Man which is full bandwidth and low. Ok so again, the overall audio, you know the speakers, sound great. I know why it got 5 stars from Ralph, he liked the rest of the audio and movie and there were lots of bass, you know, Avengers style.


BTW I am partial to Superman as a hero so I like the movie, my favorite this year. Second favorite is Thor 2 or Oblivion. I watch oblivion tomorrow. So tomorrow you will see me post how much better that movie is because it has bass! I still like MOS though, I can only imagine how great that gravity machine would have felt like with a loud and deep bass mix, oh well.


----------



## jlpowell84

Nube, I didn't make it through the LT reading and application yet but


----------



## Reddig

Same here I thought MOS audio kicked ass!! System had never sounded bttr minus the bass. Had a lot to do with my room being totally treated now tho. Wow what a difference!! My room sounds like it's three times as big as it is!! Everything improved as well wow!!


----------



## audiofan1

Ok !you guys have gotten me hyped on MOS and looks like I'll pick it up this weekend. I missed it in theaters as I wanted to wait for guest to view during the Thanksgiving day movie we all watch when I have it here at our home. None the less I shall do my do diligence and view it first to make sure its up to snuff


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11940#post_23951068
> 
> 
> Ok !you guys have gotten me hyped on MOS and looks like I'll pick it up this weekend. I missed it in theaters as I wanted to wait for guest to view during the Thanksgiving day movie we all watch when I have it here at our home. None the less I shall do my do diligence and view it first to make sure its up to snuff


Seeing as you're in the BASS thread, I wouldn't get TOO hyped. MOS, is inconsistent with the bass and something filtered like PacRim still has more bass. The overall mix isn't too bad, but the bass is disappointing from a basshead's perspective. Probably fine for normal folks though.



Max


----------



## nube

I recently measured several films over at Data-Bass.com. Here are the links:

Man of Steel 

Turbo 


And, for comparison against Turbo, the original

Cars 


maxmercy has been on an oldies kick lately, revisiting previously-measured films to update them with his apples-to-apples digital measurement methodology, creating some minor changes in the rankings.


He's also working on measuring the Harry Potter series. Here are links to his first two measurements:


Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone 

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets 


Some really solid numbers for such old movies.


Please take a minute to vote in the execution polls so we can close them out and get started on new ones. Thanks!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11940#post_23951152
> 
> 
> Seeing as you're in the BASS thread, I wouldn't get TOO hyped. MOS, is inconsistent with the bass and something filtered like PacRim still has more bass. The overall mix isn't too bad, but the bass is disappointing from a basshead's perspective. Probably fine for normal folks though.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



Agreed. The sound besides the bass is great, but the low end is nothing to get hyped for. Inconsistent and filtered was my experience as well. 3 for execution gets my vote when the poll goes up at db......1 point docked for lacking extension and one for spotty execution/consistency otherwise.


His plan to watch on Thanksgiving is the perfect day to watch it though since the low end is a type of turkey.







Sorry, stupid joke.


----------



## MIkeDuke

So if I look at that chat of MOS, It starts off high below 10Hz then dips until 10Hz, then starts a slow, uneven climb to 20Hz, then a climb to 30Hz. If this is filtered at 30Hz, which I am not saying it's not, what the hell is up with that kind of chart. Plus on Data Bass they put the extension at 23Hz.. I guess I am just trying to understand these charts more.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11940#post_23950778
> 
> 
> I hate to say this guys but I just finished MOS and the audio is superb! I watched it at reference and it was awesome. I thought the bass hit really well and had lots of quantity. I really like that movie. Now here is the reality, the audio, surrounds, dynamics, clarity, etc. was excellent BUT the bass was exactly like the avengers. Not loud enough and not deep at all. To compare I thought the overall audio is much better than the Avengers and the bass the same. I would even take that awful filter if they they played the bass louder! I can't some people like this bass over something like the amazing Spider-Man which is full bandwidth and low. Ok so again, the overall audio, you know the speakers, sound great. I know why it got 5 stars from Ralph, he liked the rest of the audio and movie and there were lots of bass, you know, Avengers style.
> 
> 
> BTW I am partial to Superman as a hero so I like the movie, my favorite this year. Second favorite is Thor 2 or Oblivion. I watch oblivion tomorrow. So tomorrow you will see me post how much better that movie is because it has bass! I still like MOS though, I can only imagine how great that gravity machine would have felt like with a loud and deep bass mix, oh well.


+1. I like the movie and the over all sound track more than I thought. I didnot watch it at reference though (-10) and still enjoy the sound.


----------



## nube

MikeDuke,


It has two filters, most likely. You barely notice effects that at -10dB below the loudest effects, which I think is why maxmercy rates extension at the -10dB point in the bass response. We use the lower extension of the comparison between the peak and average graphs, whichever shows a lower -10dB point.


What this means for MoS is that it prolly has two filters limiting the amplitude of effects, much like Avengers. Because it has very loud content from 30-40Hz, its -10dB point is right at 23Hz.


Do you get it now?


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11850#post_23942102
> 
> 
> Just finished MoS and this bass track was very forgettable IMO. Not only was the lacking extension very much noticed and missed in many scenes, but the low end in general was a bit spotty at times as far as supporting the on screen action. A fair amount of moments, many of which occurred in the opening sequence, where bass did not hit quite like you would expect from my perspective.
> 
> 
> Overall it was still fun, but could have been better mainly for the two reasons above. 3.5 would probably be my vote all things considered.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11910#post_23948469
> 
> 
> For those who have watched MoS and have not commented yet, what did you think about the execution besides the already well discussed crappy extension? IMO, the other areas of execution were just as big of an issue arguably as the lacking extension as there were a number of moments where either the sound design or mix just got lazy and did not hit in the low end like you would expect. I know me and another poster or two have brought this up here who have watched it, but for anyone else who has seen it, what did you think about MoS from this aspect?



I think you nailed it in the first post. I couldn't have said it better. Ten million dollars per second for CGI and ten dollars a day for sound. That's exactly how the end result plays in a good home theater.


Regarding all of the 'mainstream' talk, the "majority" watch these movies on their TV, so should they start doing a TV mix for BluRay?


Stop Filtering My Soundtrack!!!!


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11940#post_23951563
> 
> 
> MikeDuke,
> 
> 
> It has two filters, most likely. You barely notice effects that at -10dB below the loudest effects, which I think is why maxmercy rates extension at the -10dB point in the bass response. We use the lower extension of the comparison between the peak and average graphs, whichever shows a lower -10dB point.
> 
> 
> What this means for MoS is that it prolly has two filters limiting the amplitude of effects, much like Avengers. Because it has very loud content from 30-40Hz, its -10dB point is right at 23Hz.
> 
> 
> Do you get it now?


I get it but I don't get why they are doing it. TBH, I am not sure if it is because I have a Crowson that is active down to 5Hz, but I thought movies like The Avengers and THOR were enjoyable in "my" system. If I liked those,I wonder if I would like MoS the same. If so, then I may pick it up and see how it feels in my system.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

bottom line for me....I will be a little sad if I see they are filtered (not the full experience) but I will NEVER not buy something that I want to see badly, due to it getting a poor rating on extension...its such a small part of the overall experience it is not worth it to me to boycott the whole movie...btw my system is a 2.5 on the ULF scale


----------



## MKtheater

I will take a wild guess why they do it. When they are mixing or making the sound they probably over drive their subwoofers(ported) and put a HP so they don't break. They figure who has better systems than them. They are not thinking of people with capable systems as we are the minority. Anyways, that is what is going thru my head.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11940#post_23951578
> 
> 
> 
> I think you nailed it in the first post. I couldn't have said it better. Ten million dollars per second for CGI and ten dollars a day for sound. That's exactly how the end result plays in a good home theater.
> 
> 
> Regarding all of the 'mainstream' talk, the "majority" watch these movies on their TV, so should they start doing a TV mix for BluRay?
> 
> 
> Stop Filtering My Soundtrack!!!!



I totally agree Bosso and I don't like the filtering either. It feels a bit strange when the last three movies I watched before MoS, two of which were smaller budget type (I Spit On Your Grave 2 and Frankensteins Army) all have more satisfying and convincing low end experiences vs the big budget spectacle MoS. The third movie I watched was War Horse and the use of LFE was excellent I thought, hit appropriate depths in all the right places and at very convincing amplitude (that final battle sequence toward the end in particular was really a standout!). Coming from all three of those into MoS really puts things into perspective for me. Still fun, but I just can't help imagining how amazing MoS would have sounded with TIH or ST2009 LFE, sound design and just general attention to low end detail.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11940#post_23951744
> 
> 
> I will take a wild guess why they do it. When they are mixing or making the sound they probably over drive their subwoofers(ported) and put a HP so they don't break. They figure who has better systems than them. They are not thinking of people with capable systems as we are the minority. Anyways, that is what is going thru my head.



This.


I read a tech paper on the specifications for Dolby Atmos system setup for cinemas. It lists a requirement for bass extension to 31.5hz. There ya go.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11970#post_23952437
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> 
> I read a tech paper on the specifications for Dolby Atmos system setup for cinemas. It lists a requirement for bass extension to 31.5hz. There ya go.


On that note. I saw the new Thor in a an Atmos Theater and OMGuarsh Mickey did it sound truly amazing. It is crazy how well they used the additional speakers and how much it added to the file during actions scenes. Atmos get's two mighty thumbs up for me.


----------



## lgans316

Tron Legacy and Oblivion are simply sublime. Truly reference grade material. Consider me speechless.










Same goes to the first sequence in Bolt.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11970#post_23952458
> 
> 
> On that note. I saw the new Thor in a an Atmos Theater and OMGuarsh Mickey did it sound truly amazing. It is crazy how well they used the additional speakers and how much it added to the file during actions scenes. Atmos get's two mighty thumbs up for me.



I don't know if the theater I saw Thor 2 in was Atmos (doubt it). It was while I was in Toronto, Canada last week and all I can say is that it had easily the best bass reproduction I've ever heard in a theater. Thor was great! But the trailers for Need For Speed and Captain America 2 put those squarely on my radar for movies to watch out for on this thread next year.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11920_40#post_23951152
> 
> 
> Seeing as you're in the BASS thread, I wouldn't get TOO hyped. MOS, is inconsistent with the bass and something filtered like PacRim still has more bass. The overall mix isn't too bad, but the bass is disappointing from a basshead's perspective. Probably fine for normal folks though.
> 
> 
> 
> Max




Thanks! this one's a mixed bag again as far subjective opinions go and I hope what's there isn't as bad as some reports suggest. I'm going in with Avengers 30hz expectations just to be safe


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11970#post_23952458
> 
> 
> On that note. I saw the new Thor in a an Atmos Theater and OMGuarsh Mickey did it sound truly amazing. It is crazy how well they used the additional speakers and how much it added to the file during actions scenes. Atmos get's two mighty thumbs up for me.



Oh definitely! So far I've only seen one movie in Atmos (MoS) and I thought the extra pinpoint directionality and overhead effects were awesome. I wish I had an Atmos cinema local to me.


But ... my point was that cinema low frequency reproduction is still living in the stone age and won't move up and away from old traditions. It's time for new blood. Really ULF'y blood.


----------



## MKtheater

I thought the audio experience was better for MOS but the bass, about the same giving a nod to the MOS.


----------



## asere

I am sure I missed it. What movie is MOS?


----------



## MKtheater

Exactly, MOS sounds just like the theater version as bass is concerned.


----------



## MKtheater

Man of steel


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11970#post_23952437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11940#post_23951744
> 
> 
> I will take a wild guess why they do it. When they are mixing or making the sound they probably over drive their subwoofers(ported) and put a HP so they don't break. They figure who has better systems than them. They are not thinking of people with capable systems as we are the minority. Anyways, that is what is going thru my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> 
> I read a tech paper on the specifications for Dolby Atmos system setup for cinemas. It lists a requirement for bass extension to 31.5hz. There ya go.
Click to expand...


Which is why I think we're fighting a seriously uphill battle sometimes. On the one hand, the more people who understand/appreciate our preferences for unfiltered soundtracks, the more traction the movement will get. Ralph Potts is considering adding a category to his reviews specifically addressing ULF content. I for one, appreciate that he's even considering it, as this forum is a well-known entity with a very wide following and it could help the 'unfiltered soundtrack' movement gain more traction.


The problem as I see it though, is that there are so many obstacles against us. Too many studios mix primarily for commercial theaters which don't do much below 30Hz (easily seen by the vast number of movies that drop off a cliff below 30Hz). Hoping for the theaters themselves to change their frequency extension is unrealistic, since we're all aware of just how much more power it takes to attain significant ULF output, and that's in our tiny (comparative volume) rooms. To achieve Reference SPLs an octave lower (15Hz vs 30Hz) in the space of the average commercial theater takes a MUCH greater amount of subwoofage. Money that the commercial theaters aren't willing to spend, but even more than that, sound isolation/containment of high SPL ULF is an even greater challenge and would be impractical in most cineplexes.


Couple that with the fact that a lot of setups and consumer subwoofer offerings don't have properly implemented HPFs or limiters in-system to prevent clipping or overexcursion when presented high SPL ULF content and some of the studios put these HPFs in the soundtrack to limit potential complaints like, "the soundtrack makes my audio gear produce crappy/weird popping sounds".


It makes me really appreciate the studios who DO produce good, unfiltered soundtracks and makes me wonder if trying to get the last ounce of high SPL ULF is even worth pursuing. While we've had a few good bass movies, SO many of the big blockbusters that could have been ULF standouts were robbed of it (Avengers, The Hobbit, Pacific Rim, Man Of Steel) and the trend doesn't seem to be changing a whole lot. Heck, the Marvel movies appear to be going backwards. I think there was less in Iron Man 3 than 1. We get a few standouts, and a whole lot of filtered stuff.



Max


----------



## nube

Max,


The easy answer is that all theaters have HPFs built into their equipment, so they wouldn't be impacted (and haven't been, to date) by movies with deep bass.


The same is largely the case for most commercial subs for the HT market, too.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11970#post_23953846
> 
> 
> Max,
> 
> 
> The easy answer is that all theaters have HPFs built into their equipment, so they wouldn't be impacted (and haven't been, to date) by movies with deep bass.
> 
> 
> The same is largely the case for most commercial subs for the HT market, too.


The commercial establishments 'should' have properly setup equipment, which means yes, they would have HPFs in place. The consumer equipment though, not so much. I've heard more than a few subs in people's setups pop from clipping/overexcursion with loud ULF.



Max


----------



## sputter1

^^^ +1


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11970#post_23953708
> 
> 
> Which is why I think we're fighting a seriously uphill battle sometimes. On the one hand, the more people who understand/appreciate our preferences for unfiltered soundtracks, the more traction the movement will get. Ralph Potts is considering adding a category to his reviews specifically addressing ULF content. I for one, appreciate that he's even considering it, as this forum is a well-known entity with a very wide following and it could help the 'unfiltered soundtrack' movement gain more traction.
> 
> *Agreed. Totally with you on this. What we need to do is what we are doing right now and that's bringing attention to the subject. Creating awareness. It works. Hell, Scott W just got a special session to re-demo Auro-3D after writing an article about seeing Elysium and not being thrilled with the sound. They saw it here at AVS and sent him an invite. There are industry people who read and/or members here.*
> 
> 
> The problem as I see it though, is that there are so many obstacles against us. Too many studios mix primarily for commercial theaters which don't do much below 30Hz (easily seen by the vast number of movies that drop off a cliff below 30Hz). Hoping for the theaters themselves to change their frequency extension is unrealistic, since we're all aware of just how much more power it takes to attain significant ULF output, and that's in our tiny (comparative volume) rooms. To achieve Reference SPLs an octave lower (15Hz vs 30Hz) in the space of the average commercial theater takes a MUCH greater amount of subwoofage. Money that the commercial theaters aren't willing to spend, but even more than that, sound isolation/containment of high SPL ULF is an even greater challenge and would be impractical in most cineplexes.
> 
> *This is wholly inaccurate. The only true part is that cinema chains may not being willing to spend money. That will vary with location. That being said I could build an average theater a state-of-the-art subwoofer system for less than $5,000 total and it would provide extension*


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11970#post_23954078



You probably could be a sub for them Scott but theres one thing you aren't considering....do you have top notch customer service


----------



## edlittle

Who would we even talk to if we could get a contact within the industry? The original sound designers? Or is it a company that does it for the Bluray?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11970#post_23954266
> 
> 
> You probably could be a sub for them Scott but theres one thing you aren't considering....do you have top notch customer service



Oohhh man. Idk. I try and keep up with all my PM's and ... you know.... be helpful.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11970#post_23954333
> 
> 
> Oohhh man. Idk. I try and keep up with all my PM's and ... you know.... be helpful.



I'm interested! Well that is when I can afford a theater lol


----------



## pokekevin

Has anyone checked out Kon Tiki? Just saw it last night and a few scenes made my subs struggle a bit.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11970#post_23954616
> 
> 
> Has anyone checked out Kon Tiki? Just saw it last night and a few scenes made my subs struggle a bit.


 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9570#post_23622203


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11970#post_23954625
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9570#post_23622203



Good stuff!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Ok agreed. MoS sucked. Not in terms of sound or movie. Bass was not terrible in spots but soooooo inconsistent. This is the first time well second (the hobbit) it actually ruined the movie experience for me. Oh well


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11970#post_23954625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11970#post_23954616
> 
> 
> Has anyone checked out Kon Tiki? Just saw it last night and a few scenes made my subs struggle a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9570#post_23622203
Click to expand...

Do you know if anyone's graphed the scenes from ~1:20-1:21?


It's after they pull the shark from the water, and before the guy falls in. I see the scenes from when they catch the shark, and the ones when the guy falls in, but it's the scene between those two, where the one guy is talking with blood on his face and Thor throws the cable in the water. There are some really odd bass hits in that scene which make me wonder if they were intentionally put there, or if they're ULF noise from not filtering?



Max


----------



## maxmercy

I echo many of Scott's sentiments in his reply to djbluemax. The tech is there, the cost is not trivial, but not astronomical. The true test is: will the public pay more to go to a theater that can do 15Hz instead of one that can do 30Hz? Building a set of tapped or front-loaded horn subs that can plumb to 15Hz is not too hard, and won't hit the pocketbook hard in both drivers and power consumption, only labor (one big reason why Danley products are so expensive). Multiple sealed would be optimum, but would increase cost. The other consideration is theatrical structural integrity. When the Sensurround system was put in place, several theaters had junk falling off their ceilings...onto patrons....not good in this litigious society of ours. As far as budget, a theater near me outfitted an entire auditorium with electric, home theater style recliners. That must not have been cheap. But a big, reclining, electric chair you can instantly appreciate. A 15Hz hit, maybe not so much, at least not until the demonstration trailer with 30Hz vs 15Hz extension played onscreen.....how many joe-bag-of-doughnuts out there would rather the recliner?


While awareness is key, it will not be until we can get some of the people that create and mix the sound (and more importantly, oversee the process) to experience the difference that a difference can be made. Or, if you can convince theater owners that punters will pay $5 more per seat if they deliver an octave more, they may do it, same as 3D, but then production houses would have to deliver unfiltered tracks. Most theater owners care about one thing (maybe two): asses in seats, and how many concessions they will buy.


The problem is not only awareness, but demonstration. No commercial theater I am aware of is equipped for


----------



## ambesolman

Just finished MoS. Liked the movie, the wife did too. The bass was definitely lacking even though I was running about 10db hot and vol at -10. Glad I turned it up 😉


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11970#post_23954870
> 
> 
> Do you know if anyone's graphed the scenes from ~1:20-1:21?
> 
> 
> It's after they pull the shark from the water, and before the guy falls in. I see the scenes from when they catch the shark, and the ones when the guy falls in, but it's the scene between those two, where the one guy is talking with blood on his face and Thor throws the cable in the water. There are some really odd bass hits in that scene which make me wonder if they were intentionally put there, or if they're ULF noise from not filtering?
> 
> 
> 
> Max



I found some of the bass there odd as if it weren't intentional


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11910#post_23947963
> 
> 
> I actually agree that Ralph is not measuring what he thinks he's measuring, and should change the category name to "LFE Effects" as was suggested. This would much more accurately his rating as a subjective review of how the LFE supported the movie, in general. Then, if he said all that other flowery stuff about aplomb and plumbing depths and visceral quality and tour de force, we'd actually take it for what it's worth - essentially nothing more than any other's opinion.
> 
> 
> I haven't yet seen the movie, only measured it. I may watch it this weekend if I can bang out this 30pg article.



I agree. I brought this up to him but he seemed to think his definition was more accurate somehow. I also wish his dynamics reviews made sense as well.


----------



## audiofan1

With MoS up for Saturday night, I thought I'd finish off the third installment of the Matrix trilogy via my soon to be year old new setup . "Revolutions " is an extremely well done sound track with some of the best bas placement available on disc, you name it lightning mechs with dual guns powerful slams and sweeps and let's not forget the scene with the voice







this was great and I see its rated at 4 stars ? are there any graphs ? And oh yeah Neo has that cool superman thing he does


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11970#post_23954882
> 
> 
> I echo many of Scott's sentiments in his reply to djbluemax. The tech is there, the cost is not trivial, but not astronomical. The true test is: will the public pay more to go to a theater that can do 15Hz instead of one that can do 30Hz? Building a set of tapped or front-loaded horn subs that can plumb to 15Hz is not too hard, and won't hit the pocketbook hard in both drivers and power consumption, only labor (one big reason why Danley products are so expensive). Multiple sealed would be optimum, but would increase cost. The other consideration is theatrical structural integrity. When the Sensurround system was put in place, several theaters had junk falling off their ceilings...onto patrons....not good in this litigious society of ours. As far as budget, a theater near me outfitted an entire auditorium with electric, home theater style recliners. That must not have been cheap. But a big, reclining, electric chair you can instantly appreciate. A 15Hz hit, maybe not so much, at least not until the demonstration trailer with 30Hz vs 15Hz extension played onscreen.....how many joe-bag-of-doughnuts out there would rather the recliner?
> 
> 
> While awareness is key, it will not be until we can get some of the people that create and mix the sound (and more importantly, oversee the process) to experience the difference that a difference can be made. Or, if you can convince theater owners that punters will pay $5 more per seat if they deliver an octave more, they may do it, same as 3D, but then production houses would have to deliver unfiltered tracks. Most theater owners care about one thing (maybe two): asses in seats, and how many concessions they will buy.
> 
> 
> The problem is not only awareness, but demonstration. No commercial theater I am aware of is equipped for


----------



## pbc

Wow. I'm speechless. Did anyone else catch Scott admit to owning not just one, but dual HTiB subs?










Biggest revelation in this thread thus far!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11970#post_23955520
> 
> 
> With MoS up for Saturday night, I thought I'd finish off the third installment of the Matrix trilogy via my soon to be year old new setup . "Revolutions " is an extremely well done sound track with some of the best bas placement available on disc, you name it lightning mechs with dual guns powerful slams and sweeps and let's not forget the scene with the voice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was great and I see its rated at 4 stars ? are there any graphs ? And oh yeah Neo has that cool superman thing he does



Check out data-bass. IIRC, Revolutions scored 4.5 there. I love how each of the Matrix films gets better for bass as you go along as there is a noticeable jump up from 1 to 2 and then again from 2 to 3.







Revolutions is still one of my personal favorites for LFE. Most of that last hour is pure bass bliss, especially machine voice and the whole Smith/Neo fight sequence.


It's interesting you decided to watch this right before MoS as MoS was very obviously heavily influenced by Revolutions in it's ending battle which I am sure you will notice. The sad thing is that Revolutions pretty much (it's definitely deeper with better general execution and attention to detail) wipes the floor with MoS from a bass perspective all around both objectively and subjectively IMO and that track is 10 years older than MoS! Something wrong there!


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11970#post_23955578
> 
> 
> Well said. My sister came over the other night, saw my setup for the first time and thought I was crazy. She does like her sound too so wouldn't call her the average "joe bag o doughnuts". I did laugh at that. Most people just don't have the obsession to capture the excitement of a movies LFE soundtrack. This the reality at the moment. Most people see a big home theatre as an eyesore as well. Aesthetics play a huge part which adds more to the outlay. Economies of scale. Explains why so many overpriced but underperformed subs sell because they've got a wonderful finish. We are the minority for sure ATM. The amount of bass junkies driving cars though suggests there is potential but transferring that disposable income to a home for most, who probably grew out of bass obsession by the time they buy a house, doesn't eventuate. It is a shame to see movies not giving their full potential sonically because there aren't enough people demanding it. At least some movies still make it through the audio cutting room floor keeping us happy.
> 
> 
> Would OHF qualify as an unfiltered track? Apart from the few mentioned above what are the best unfiltered movies? TIH?



Thanks! The one thing that IS in our favor is that history has proven that things usually change by the hand of a vocal minority, not a silent majority.


TIH, B:LA, WotW, HTTYD, X-Men:1st Class, Percy Jackson, Hellboy II, Looper, there are many out there. All great soundtracks with little to no filtering. There are many more. Pretty much any film above 4 Stars in the d-b.com ratings will have enough LF to satisfy most.


JSS


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11970#post_23952437
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> 
> I read a tech paper on the specifications for Dolby Atmos system setup for cinemas. It lists a requirement for bass extension to 31.5hz. There ya go.


That explains things. Someone needs to alter that sheet to 5hz


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000#post_23956057
> 
> 
> Thanks! The one thing that IS in our favor is that history has proven that things usually change by the hand of a vocal minority, not a silent majority.
> 
> 
> TIH, B:LA, WotW, HTTYD, X-Men:1st Class, Percy Jackson, Hellboy II, Looper, there are many out there. All great soundtracks with little to no filtering. There are many more. Pretty much any film above 4 Stars in the d-b.com ratings will have enough LF to satisfy most.
> 
> 
> JSS



The idea that some have brought to the thread that goes something like: "You guys are just maniacs, I'd never pass on buying the movie just because the first 3 octaves are filtered out. It's a great movie otherwise and I bought my copy today." just make me bang my forehead on the keyboard.


IMO, it's like saying that I'll buy the movie anyway because other than the fact that they left the reds out of the picture, it's a great flick.


Most will say that this is not a good analogy. Those are the folks who have a BB sub, but none of them has a 19" black and white CRT monitor, nor would they dream of giving up their 1080P flat screen or mega-$$ projector/screen. In fact, they're most likely eyeing the 4k monitor in the next larger size as their next purchase.


Funny you should mention X-Men 1st Class. I never owned the disc and saw it on sale at one of the big box stores the other day. Last night I popped it in and W-O-W!, what an eye-opener right after MOS.


I dug up a SpecLab cap of one scene (of many in the soundtrack) that causes my entire room to become a living entity:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1168115  


If they filtered this flick like the recent spate of filtered films, this scene would have been neutered to the point of a yawn. It would be like taking out the reds _and_ the blues and the bottom line is that I would never have considered purchasing it.


I'd also like to say again that the ULF content does NOT have to be encoded nearly as high a most believe. Sometimes just a touch of those monstrous 220 foot pressure waves is plenty to make you turn to the person sitting next to you with the agog-stare and stupid smile.


----------



## edlittle

The only thing I can see is that bass and good sound in a car costs an order of magnitude less than in a well isolated, treated, home theater.


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000#post_23956282
> 
> 
> The idea that some have brought to the thread that goes something like: "You guys are just maniacs, I'd never pass on buying the movie just because the first 3 octaves are filtered out. It's a great movie otherwise and I bought my copy today." just make me bang my forehead on the keyboard.
> 
> 
> IMO, it's like saying that I'll buy the movie anyway because other than the fact that they left the reds out of the picture, it's a great flick.
> 
> 
> Most will say that this is not a good analogy. Those are the folks who have a BB sub, but none of them has a 19" black and white CRT monitor, nor would they dream of giving up their 1080P flat screen or mega-$$ projector/screen. In fact, they're most likely eyeing the 4k monitor in the next larger size as their next purchase.
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention X-Men 1st Class. I never owned the disc and saw it on sale at one of the big box stores the other day. Last night I popped it in and W-O-W!, what an eye-opener right after MOS.
> 
> 
> I dug up a SpecLab cap of one scene (of many in the soundtrack) that causes my entire room to become a living entity:
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1168115
> 
> 
> If they filtered this flick like the recent spate of filtered films, this scene would have been neutered to the point of a yawn. It would be like taking out the reds _and_ the blues and the bottom line is that I would never have considered purchasing it.
> 
> 
> I'd also like to say again that the ULF content does NOT have to be encoded nearly as high a most believe. Sometimes just a touch of those monstrous 220 foot pressure waves is plenty to make you turn to the person sitting next to you with the agog-stare and stupid smile.




Oh yes, X-Men First class has some really impressive LFE especially the beach scene. This is the only and only scene that I heard bad sounds coming from my Submersive before I bought the SI's. Now with my SI's the X-Men scene causes my breaker to trip at lower MV levels (still over reference though) than any scene other than the Washington Monument scene in Olympus had Fallen.



Guys, I'm curious about Iron Man 3. We're having a bunch of my wife's family over tonight and we are watching that movie. Is the bass filtered like Avengers or is it more impressive?


I don't keep up with this thread much so I missed the info about that movie. I'll do a search here too, but just thought I'd ask in case anyone had a quick answer.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbc*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000#post_23955962
> 
> 
> Wow. I'm speechless. Did anyone else catch Scott admit to owning not just one, but dual HTiB subs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest revelation in this thread thus far!



Lol! Yeeeaaahhhpp. I've got a few. Hey, I've had surround systems my whole life. Living at home there was always multiple rooms with surround. My Dad went through a couple HTiB systems before using what he has now .. which is an odd concoction of various speakers.







But! He's got my old subwoofer so he doesn't need any crap lil boomy box thingies.


There is still one room in the house without a full surround system and that's the kitchen. It's more like a 3.1 setup. Or some would call it a 3.2 but I don't. I've got the two HTiB's running next to each other. Ya know.... just putting them to use.



Bah! Just remembered I've got a third unused sub around here. Some old Yamaha with an 8" cone. My first subwoofer ........... ever.










Yeah. Time to make it threee! Ooooohhh my left arm. Why you so fractured?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000#post_23956447
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm curious about Iron Man 3. We're having a bunch of my wife's family over tonight and we are watching that movie. Is the bass filtered like Avengers or is it more impressive?
> 
> 
> I don't keep up with this thread much so I missed the info about that movie. I'll do a search here too, but just thought I'd ask in case anyone had a quick answer.



Rolls off sharply below 30hz.... similar to Avengers.


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8880#post_23481716
> 
> 
> Watched Man of Steel twice so far and enjoyed it even more the second time around..........best action movie released so far. *Iron Man 3 was the biggest let down for me this year.*
> 
> 
> Now I'm hoping Man of Steel is not filtered but chances are is that it will be...............mainly because I tracked down the studio who is doing the sound on the movie.......................Soundworks Collection.
> 
> 
> Look on their site and most of those movies they have made have all been filtered with bass...with the exception of TRON Legacy and a small few....god knows how those got past lol. They even did The Hobbit, which was an absolute piece of **** in the bass LFE department and I posted my comments here. Maybe it's certain people that work on the movies put the filter in as some movies have the filter and some don't?....Hmmmm..
> 
> 
> scroll down and post your comments. My comment is under the name "Kevin" lol.....I whinged about The Hobbit's soundtrack lol.
> 
> http://soundworkscollection.com/videos/the-sound-of-man-of-steel
> 
> 
> This filtering of Bass ******** is starting to get on my nerves, just thought I would post my little rant here and add something to the community of bass heads lol.
> 
> 
> Cheers,




Nevermind. Damn.


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000#post_23956475
> 
> 
> Rolls off sharply below 30hz.... similar to Avengers.



Beat me to it.


That sucks....


----------



## laeriq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000#post_23956282
> 
> 
> The idea that some have brought to the thread that goes something like: "You guys are just maniacs, I'd never pass on buying the movie just because the first 3 octaves are filtered out. It's a great movie otherwise and I bought my copy today." just make me bang my forehead on the keyboard.
> 
> 
> IMO, it's like saying that I'll buy the movie anyway because other than the fact that they left the reds out of the picture, it's a great flick.
> 
> 
> Most will say that this is not a good analogy. Those are the folks who have a BB sub, but none of them has a 19" black and white CRT monitor, nor would they dream of giving up their 1080P flat screen or mega-$$ projector/screen. In fact, they're most likely eyeing the 4k monitor in the next larger size as their next purchase.
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention X-Men 1st Class. I never owned the disc and saw it on sale at one of the big box stores the other day. Last night I popped it in and W-O-W!, what an eye-opener right after MOS.
> 
> 
> I dug up a SpecLab cap of one scene (of many in the soundtrack) that causes my entire room to become a living entity:
> 
> 
> 
> If they filtered this flick like the recent spate of filtered films, this scene would have been neutered to the point of a yawn. It would be like taking out the reds _and_ the blues and the bottom line is that I would never have considered purchasing it.
> 
> 
> I'd also like to say again that the ULF content does NOT have to be encoded nearly as high a most believe. Sometimes just a touch of those monstrous 220 foot pressure waves is plenty to make you turn to the person sitting next to you with the agog-stare and stupid smile.



Totally agree. I've kept up on the DB thread and if it's a good bass movie in the last year (sky fall, looper, ohf) I've spoken with my wallet. The ones that SHOULD be good bass flicks (IM3, STID, MOS) I've either red boxed or will wait for a used sale. It's the only way I know that I can speak to the subject and if enough of us do the same, maybe someone will listen.


----------



## Cowboys

Carp,

Anything sounds great in your room, man. Your wife's family will have their jaws drop regardless of what being played.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000#post_23956479
> 
> 
> Nevermind. Damn.



MoS wasn't mixed by soundworks collection! That' just a site dedicated to showing fans how mix/design was done!


----------



## spidey.joe80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11970#post_23955520
> 
> 
> and let's not forget the scene with the voice



Thats one of my favorite scenes, love to play that one super loud. ...."SPEAK!"









and yeah Matrix revolutions is underrated on this thread.


These are the 2 best scenes i know of


147:25 The famous Bubble
 


150:25 Slow mo Punch


----------



## MKtheater

What gets me is that it would be easier not to add a filter! Some of us should GTG and donate a DIY system for the most popular mixing studio so they won't filter(no subs making bad noises) and the. We get many movies unfiltered. Yeah, good luck with that. We could always charge a ton of money and they will think it is HiFi! I will say I agree with Bosso except I liked MoS BUT during the movie all I kept thinking was how good the LFE should have been!


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000#post_23956564
> 
> 
> Carp,
> 
> Anything sounds great in your room, man. Your wife's family will have their jaws drop regardless of what being played.




Thanks man







- but I love that 15-25 hz shake the crap out of me feeling so the filtered movies are really starting to bother me.



Now the wife is talking about getting the cartoon movie called Epic. Any good bass on that one?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000_40#post_23955994
> 
> 
> Check out data-bass. IIRC, Revolutions scored 4.5 there. I love how each of the Matrix films gets better for bass as you go along as there is a noticeable jump up from 1 to 2 and then again from 2 to 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revolutions is still one of my personal favorites for LFE. Most of that last hour is pure bass bliss, especially machine voice and the whole Smith/Neo fight sequence.
> 
> 
> It's interesting you decided to watch this right before MoS as MoS was very obviously heavily influenced by Revolutions in it's ending battle which I am sure you will notice. The sad thing is that Revolutions pretty much (it's definitely deeper with better general execution and attention to detail) wipes the floor with MoS from a bass perspective all around both objectively and subjectively IMO and that track is 10 years older than MoS! Something wrong there!



You're dead on about the tracks getting better as they progress! and its as it should be ! from the moment the WB intro hits the screen you're hooked and from there its all a reference mix, Ahh! the good ole days







As for MoS we shall see tonight , I got Percy Jackson & the Olympians the Lightning Thief to follow up







"better Bass than sorry" ( I'm coining that







)


----------



## bossobass

The other day an AVS member who was in from out of town stopped by and, amongst other scenes, I played one from Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter.

http://s972.photobucket.com/user/pointonetech/media/ALVHCh10a.jpg.html  


So I decided to watch the whole movie again tonight with the SW trim bumped 3dB hot and I have to say it's one of my favorites. I believe it's a 5 star MWB and completely don't get Max's ratings for this one. The dynamics are the best of any disc I own, the 3-15 Hz is done extremely well, there's plenty of variation in the sound design and plenty of scenes with loads of low end. I also like the movie as a whole. I never thought I'd like a vampire movie but the PQ, cast, acting, direction and story are excellent. But, it's the score and the low end that'll make me watch it again and again down the road.


I compared the Tron; enter the grid scene with the first gunshot scene in ALVH:

http://s972.photobucket.com/user/pointonetech/media/Tron1.jpg.html  
http://s972.photobucket.com/user/pointonetech/media/ALVHCh-3.jpg.html  


There's no diff on my system as far as extension, dynamics, level or execution, so I don't get why one is 4.25 and the other is 3.25.


Anyway, I never did buy the disc and saw it on sale recently and picked it up. I haven't seen it since the original rental/documentation, and I shut it off right as the movie ended. Tonight I let the credits roll and even the end credits tune packs a wallop. Here's a snippet:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1168179  


Just thought I'd post this after thoroughly enjoying the movie at 0dBRL with SW @ +3dB.


Back to movies until dawn...


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000#post_23957032
> 
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - but I love that 15-25 hz shake the crap out of me feeling so the filtered movies are really starting to bother me.
> 
> 
> 
> Now the wife is talking about getting the cartoon movie called Epic. Any good bass on that one?


I hear you,15-25hz is addictive. Epic is a good movie. My kids love it. The bass is pretty good but I was watching on my secondary system in the living room, so I didn't have it crank up.


----------



## nube

Man of Steel could have been EPIC! Instead, it's a huge disappointment in terms of bass. The sound mix has no extension, and was just spotty all-around for LFE effects. Sometimes, huge stuff happened on screen and there was almost nothing below 80Hz, such as when the terraforming device plants itself in the Indian Ocean. Then, there were other times when rather mundane stuff is happening on screen and there was lots of high bass, such as every time a beetle-shaped ship flew by.


I've read a bunch of reviews online - all absolutely raving about the LFE - but I cannot believe anyone who has a capable system would think this mix was good in terms of LFE. The whole track was just so inconsistent, I wouldn't give it more than a 2 for execution - it loses for the complete lack of extension, but mostly for sound design that really had me wondering if my amp had shut down at various points. It's another great opportunity squandered by Hollywood.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000#post_23957032
> 
> 
> Now the wife is talking about getting the cartoon movie called Epic. Any good bass on that one?



Speaking of Epic, nope, it's a weak movie - both for bass and for entertainment. I measured it here:

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-62#entry1571


----------



## cchunter

Just got done with Man of Steel. I thought the audio was very good. My surrounds got quite the workout. I just got my SB13 Ultra and it handled it with ease at -8 volume. Not much for low end but my wife and I really liked the movie. They could have cut the last 15 mn or so as I thought it was drawn out to say the least. I'd give it a solid 8 out of 10. As far as bass prolly a 3 out of 5. Of course all I had was my tiny SB13 Ultra and compared to most of your guys rigs thats really not that much. Although down the road I'm gonna add a second to help even out the room.


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000#post_23958448
> 
> 
> Speaking of Epic, nope, it's a weak movie - both for bass and for entertainment. I measured it here:
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-62#entry1571




Thanks Nube. We ended up watching Iron Man 3. I really like the movie but the bass is so big and bloaty sounding and it all sounds the same. No shaking of the couch, so nothing below 30hz which is what I already knew was the case but it was disappointing. I was getting spoiled lately with movies like Olympus Has Fallen, World War Z, and Oblivion.


Such a shame if all these Marvel movies (or whatever you call them) are now going to be filtered.





Bosso, you just inspired me to put Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter on my netflix list. I heard from quite a few people that it wasn't very good but I always wanted to see it so now that I know the bass is good I have to give it a try, thanks man.


----------



## Slingblayde

I watched a rented copy of Monsters University tonight, it had a lot of audio dropouts during the course of the movie, was getting really annoying. The audio would drop out for 1-2 seconds almost as if it was switching between different audio settings. I dont know if it was just because it was a rental, it didnt look scratched or dirty. Anybody else have weird audio dropouts on Mon U?

I played it on an Oppo 103, and Onkyo 818 with the audio set to 7.1 in the blu ray menu.


----------



## eNoize

^^ Yes, experienced same thing with 'MU'. Had to switch audio on BDP-93 from bitstream to LPCM, and it fixed the audio dropouts. But I still have a more annoying problem since the last update where 3D picture does a weird, sporadic stuttering, flickering effect as if the player is trying to adjust the PQ or fix the refresh rate. Very weird, talking with OPPO people for the last week about it.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slingblayde*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000#post_23958637
> 
> 
> I watched a rented copy of Monsters University tonight, it had a lot of audio dropouts during the course of the movie, was getting really annoying. The audio would drop out for 1-2 seconds almost as if it was switching between different audio settings. I dont know if it was just because it was a rental, it didnt look scratched or dirty. Anybody else have weird audio dropouts on Mon U?
> 
> I played it on an Oppo 103, and Onkyo 818 with the audio set to 7.1 in the blu ray menu.



This is a known/common issue on some of these Disney/DW titles. Just let your blu ray player decode and send as PCM to your receiver which will eliminate the drops.


Edit: eNoize beat me to it.


----------



## Slingblayde

Well I guess its "good to know" that it isnt just me and there might have been an underlying problem with some of my stuff. My sister rented it so she didnt know to rent the 3D copy.


----------



## Slingblayde

Thats the first time Ive had a Pixar movie act up on me.


----------



## Cowboys

I am watching Percy Jackson Sea of monsters and it has very good bass especially the bass sweep starting at minute 1:25:51. I am watching at -13db volume with sub 3db hot and that scene moves lots of air. I would like to see the graph of this scene- awesome low stuff that got added to my favorite demo scene collection.


----------



## 465784678

Don't quote me on this Cowboys as this was my first graph using SpecLab with some help. But this is PJSOM. Hopefully I got it all right.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000_40#post_23958448
> 
> 
> Man of Steel could have been EPIC! Instead, it's a huge disappointment in terms of bass. The sound mix has no extension, and was just spotty all-around for LFE effects. Sometimes, huge stuff happened on screen and there was almost nothing below 80Hz, such as when the terraforming device plants itself in the Indian Ocean. Then, there were other times when rather mundane stuff is happening on screen and there was lots of high bass, such as every time a beetle-shaped ship flew by.
> 
> 
> I've read a bunch of reviews online - all absolutely raving about the LFE - but I cannot believe anyone who has a capable system would think this mix was good in terms of LFE. The whole track was just so inconsistent, I wouldn't give it more than a 2 for execution - it loses for the complete lack of extension, but mostly for sound design that really had me wondering if my amp had shut down at various points. It's another great opportunity squandered by Hollywood.
> 
> Speaking of Epic, nope, it's a weak movie - both for bass and for entertainment. I measured it here:
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-62#entry1571



nube you took the words right out my mouth so to say, MoS could have indeed been epic and had it not been for what I can tell are the most precise filter placement I've ever heard in a sound track ( by this I mean noticeable) it could easily rest up there with the best of the 5 stars. The movie had the energy of the likes of Tron , it also had the quantity but with variation of Pacific Rim instead of a constant frequency repeated. I will admit what I did hear was clean and Imax dynamic and used the surrounds well and had great integration.


For me its a bigger let down than the "Hobbit" as it constantly displayed more opportunity to deliver a home run!

That mixer needs an award for the most masterful filter work to date


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12030#post_23958957
> 
> 
> nube you took the words right out my mouth so to say, MoS could have indeed been epic and had it not been for what I can tell are the most precise filter placement I've ever heard in a sound track ( by this I mean noticeable) it could easily rest up there with the best of the 5 stars. The movie had the energy of the likes of Tron , it also had the quantity but with variation of Pacific Rim instead of a constant frequency repeated. I will admit what I did hear was clean and Imax dynamic and used the surrounds well and had great integration.
> 
> 
> For me its a bigger let down than the "Hobbit" as it constantly displayed more opportunity to deliver a home run!
> 
> That mixer needs an award for the most masterful filter work to date



I agree with everything except it being a bigger let down than the hobbit lol. Im still reeling from the HFR Hobbit ...


----------



## obxdiver

I tried watching MU (Monster's University) with my Oppo BDP93.

About 30 mins in, I had terrible lip sync issues and stopped it.

Have not gotten back to that one yet.

It was the 3D version, but I watched in 2D.

I am using the 8-chan analog outs from Oppo to a Lexicon processor.

By reading about others having problems, this must be a widespread problem


----------



## audiofan1









I don't remember "Percy Jackson & the Olympians The Lightning Thief" having that level of 5 star bass, I'm pretty much speechless after watching it and will need a personal list revamping asap. This is what 5 stars is all about










can someone please post graphs?


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pretsam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000#post_23958830
> 
> 
> Don't quote me on this Cowboys as this was my first graph using SpecLab with some help. But this is PJSOM. Hopefully I got it all right.



I sincerely hope you did NOT get it right....that looks awful as far as a follow-up to Lightning Thief.


JSS


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000#post_23958225
> 
> 
> The other day an AVS member who was in from out of town stopped by and, amongst other scenes, I played one from Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter.
> 
> http://s972.photobucket.com/user/pointonetech/media/ALVHCh10a.jpg.html
> 
> 
> So I decided to watch the whole movie again tonight with the SW trim bumped 3dB hot and I have to say it's one of my favorites. I believe it's a 5 star MWB and completely don't get Max's ratings for this one. The dynamics are the best of any disc I own, the 3-15 Hz is done extremely well, there's plenty of variation in the sound design and plenty of scenes with loads of low end. I also like the movie as a whole. I never thought I'd like a vampire movie but the PQ, cast, acting, direction and story are excellent. But, it's the score and the low end that'll make me watch it again and again down the road.
> 
> 
> I compared the Tron; enter the grid scene with the first gunshot scene in ALVH:
> 
> http://s972.photobucket.com/user/pointonetech/media/Tron1.jpg.html
> http://s972.photobucket.com/user/pointonetech/media/ALVHCh-3.jpg.html
> 
> 
> There's no diff on my system as far as extension, dynamics, level or execution, so I don't get why one is 4.25 and the other is 3.25.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I never did buy the disc and saw it on sale recently and picked it up. I haven't seen it since the original rental/documentation, and I shut it off right as the movie ended. Tonight I let the credits roll and even the end credits tune packs a wallop. Here's a snippet:
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1168179
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd post this after thoroughly enjoying the movie at 0dBRL with SW @ +3dB.
> 
> 
> Back to movies until dawn...



Movies until dawn? No neighbors?


The ratings system changed over at d-b, because of films like this, that got robbed by the old way of doing things with the 'area under the curve' approach. I'm in the process of remeasuring everything already rated, and there have been some shifts in the ratings, most noticeably, Star Trek 2009 moves up into full 5-Star territory. ALVH is in the queue.....I expect it to climb in the ratings as well.


Did you see the BD version last night?


JSS


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000#post_23958542
> 
> 
> Such a shame if all these Marvel movies (or whatever you call them) are now going to be filtered.



I'm burned out on all these comic book movies... no plans to see either Man of Steel or Iron Man 3. Stopped watching SHIELD on TV, too.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slingblayde*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000#post_23958637
> 
> 
> I watched a rented copy of Monsters University tonight, it had a lot of audio dropouts during the course of the movie, was getting really annoying.



My rental DVD flat out quit playing in my BD-C5500 for a second or two in places. A quick Googling, and sure enough they used new copy protection yet again.


Yes, let's combat piracy by infuriating paying customers.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12030#post_23959274
> 
> 
> Movies until dawn? No neighbors?
> 
> 
> The ratings system changed over at d-b, because of films like this, that got robbed by the old way of doing things with the 'area under the curve' approach. I'm in the process of remeasuring everything already rated, and there have been some shifts in the ratings, most noticeably, Star Trek 2009 moves up into full 5-Star territory. ALVH is in the queue.....I expect it to climb in the ratings as well.
> 
> 
> Did you see the BD version last night?
> 
> 
> JSS



My neighbors are afraid of me.


I actually have not yet tweaked the latest system that's in place now. I noticed a phase problem in the front L/R speakers that began to drive me nuts after the 2nd movie. They're bi-amp'ed actively crossed and either the new OW4 tweeters or the low side or some weird combination of both were out of phase and the sound that is supposed to be center-of-head was instead side-to-side-of-head, but tilted to the right side.


Anyway, I was running sweeps to track down the problem at 3:00 AM.










I bought the BR version, but it's essentially the same as the DVD I rented when it was released according to the SL caps I have on file.


I'll have to go through the Title pages and change them according to the updated ratings. Ping me with the list as you update?


----------



## Slingblayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12030#post_23959689
> 
> *Yes, let's combat piracy by infuriating paying customers*.



This...


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12030#post_23959826
> 
> 
> My neighbors are afraid of me.
> 
> 
> I actually have not yet tweaked the latest system that's in place now. I noticed a phase problem in the front L/R speakers that began to drive me nuts after the 2nd movie. They're bi-amp'ed actively crossed and either the new OW4 tweeters or the low side or some weird combination of both were out of phase and the sound that is supposed to be center-of-head was instead side-to-side-of-head, but tilted to the right side.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I was running sweeps to track down the problem at 3:00 AM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the BR version, but it's essentially the same as the DVD I rented when it was released according to the SL caps I have on file.
> 
> 
> I'll have to go through the Title pages and change them according to the updated ratings. Ping me with the list as you update?



I'll measure the BD version, then, and once I get caught up, I'll let you know of the changes. Hope you get the phase issue resolved.....


JSS


----------



## ambesolman

Posted a question to FilmMixer in another thread about the filter infuriation...



Originally Posted by ambesolman


But what reasons would persuade a mixer to use filters? It's the "why" that I don't understand.


FilMixer:

Because there might be information in the audio you don't want, can't hear, etc.


The discussion keeps coming up using descriptors like "neuter" and "compromise."


There is no grand conspiracy to change the artistic intent that the director and sound crew worked for months to create.


There are no theaters that can reproduce


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ Pretty much what I would have thought, as it seems there are many reasons as to why here and not there were ULF content will be present.This will be as its always been, hit or miss.


Nice Post


----------



## mo949

And then you have examples like the hobbit extended scenes as well as master commander type soundtracks that contradict just that.


----------



## nfraso

Couple of bass yawners, 2 Guns and Red 2:


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12030#post_23959267
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope you did NOT get it right....that looks awful as far as a follow-up to Lightning Thief.
> 
> 
> JSS



Seems like it :| Everything is centered around 30hz, a few scenes hit 25hz maybe. Sad since the first one was great. Maybe USA release has different audio in mind as this one is from Russian source I believe.


----------



## bossobass

It reads to me like he's saying that the problem is in the sound design. If it's sent to the re-recordists with nothing below 30 Hz, they certainly can't add content. I'm sure that's a valid point in some instances, but to give the impression that it's the major source of poor sound is either denial or passing the buck.



A 2nd order HPF at 30 Hz renders content at 4 Hz down -36dB (or, non-existent). That's aptly referred to as neutering.


WOTW = Brass Balls. Avengers = Neutered & Spayed.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12030#post_23962144
> 
> 
> And then you have examples like the hobbit extended scenes as well as master commander type soundtracks that contradict just that.



Maybe they were never put there intentionally?


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pretsam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000#post_23958830
> 
> 
> Don't quote me on this Cowboys as this was my first graph using SpecLab with some help. But this is PJSOM. Hopefully I got it all right.



Can you try a known and graphed movie that is already in this thread to see if you get the same results?


I am hoping you did it wrong, or that the Russian download is messed up. That movie doesn't hit shelves for another month - hopefully you graphed the version someone recorded with their iPhone at the theater


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12030#post_23958957
> 
> 
> nube you took the words right out my mouth so to say, MoS could have indeed been epic and had it not been for what I can tell are the most precise filter placement I've ever heard in a sound track ( by this I mean noticeable) it could easily rest up there with the best of the 5 stars. The movie had the energy of the likes of Tron , it also had the quantity but with variation of Pacific Rim instead of a constant frequency repeated. I will admit what I did hear was clean and Imax dynamic and used the surrounds well and had great integration.
> 
> 
> For me its a bigger let down than the "Hobbit" as it constantly displayed more opportunity to deliver a home run!
> 
> That mixer needs an award for the most masterful filter work to date



I watched MOS lastnight and have to agree with the above. The special effects and dynamics were spot on but the LFE sucked, not to mention the bass was all over the place. In scenes where you think the subs are about to dig low nothing happened and in other scenes mid bass was punching me out of nowhere.


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12030#post_23962341
> 
> 
> Can you try a known and graphed movie that is already in this thread to see if you get the same results?
> 
> 
> I am hoping you did it wrong, or that the Russian download is messed up. That movie doesn't hit shelves for another month - hopefully you graphed the version someone recorded with their iPhone at the theater



Haha Yea, I'll try to do one that's been done tomorrow.. I watched it other night, overall enjoyable movie. Plenty of scenes for some good LFE moments but..... I did feel some were a little weaker than they needed to be. Just hope the US rls is different.


----------



## pbc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000#post_23956461
> 
> 
> Lol! Yeeeaaahhhpp. I've got a few. Hey, I've had surround systems my whole life. Living at home there was always multiple rooms with surround. My Dad went through a couple HTiB systems before using what he has now .. which is an odd concoction of various speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But! He's got my old subwoofer so he doesn't need any crap lil boomy box thingies.
> 
> 
> There is still one room in the house without a full surround system and that's the kitchen. It's more like a 3.1 setup. Or some would call it a 3.2 but I don't. I've got the two HTiB's running next to each other. Ya know.... just putting them to use.
> 
> 
> 
> Bah! Just remembered I've got a third unused sub around here. Some old Yamaha with an 8" cone. My first subwoofer ........... ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Time to make it threee! Ooooohhh my left arm. Why you so fractured?



Sorry man, being a "kitchen" isn't a valid excuse. Even in there I would have thought you'd have one of these set up....

 


My whole opinion of you has just noticeably declined now.


----------



## wth718

Check out Getaway !


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbc*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12030#post_23963151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000#post_23956461
> 
> 
> Lol! Yeeeaaahhhpp. I've got a few. Hey, I've had surround systems my whole life. Living at home there was always multiple rooms with surround. My Dad went through a couple HTiB systems before using what he has now .. which is an odd concoction of various speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But! He's got my old subwoofer so he doesn't need any crap lil boomy box thingies.
> 
> 
> There is still one room in the house without a full surround system and that's the kitchen. It's more like a 3.1 setup. Or some would call it a 3.2 but I don't. I've got the two HTiB's running next to each other. Ya know.... just putting them to use.
> 
> 
> 
> Bah! Just remembered I've got a third unused sub around here. Some old Yamaha with an 8" cone. My first subwoofer ........... ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Time to make it threee! Ooooohhh my left arm. Why you so fractured?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man, being a "kitchen" isn't a valid excuse. Even in there I would have thought you'd have one of these set up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My whole opinion of you has just noticeably declined now.
Click to expand...


I guess that would shake the ice cube maker up.


----------



## Mongo171

^^^That would keep the voice coils cool.


----------



## mo949

Not an energy star model I take it. I'll bet it gets extra headroom at the expense of melted icecrea as well


----------



## ambesolman

I hear it also acts as an alarm if your on a diet👎


----------



## Toe

Does it come in black? How about wood paneling?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbc*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12030#post_23963151
> 
> 
> .... I would have thought you'd have one of these set up....



Oh man. Stop giving me ideas!!!










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbc*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12030#post_23963151
> 
> 
> 
> My whole opinion of you has just noticeably declined now.



Awwww!


----------



## Scott Simonian

I am seriously considering how I can make this subwoofer fridge.


Might have to use 12's.







But that's ....*sigh*.... okay.










If _I_ built it, it would be fugly but if any of you are good with fiberglass or something you could seal off a compartment area of the fridge door. Use some 10" or 12" shallow mount drivers. Drivers with low Qes/Qts and decent Xmax and power handling. With quad's one should get just under reference all the way down using some EQ and enough power. I guess it depends on how large your kitchen area is and how low of a corner you want. Mine is pretty large but I doubt I would go over -10dB anyway.


Hmmmm.


----------



## pbc

^^^^^


Now that's better...


Humorously I bet if it was posted in the DIY, someone would try it!


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000#post_23958819
> 
> 
> I am watching Percy Jackson Sea of monsters and it has very good bass especially the bass sweep starting at minute 1:25:51. I am watching at -13db volume with sub 3db hot and that scene moves lots of air. I would like to see the graph of this scene- awesome low stuff that got added to my favorite demo scene collection.


Nube, when you got a chance, can you have the graph for this part of the movie please? Thanks.


----------



## nube

I'll be glad to graph any scenes requested, but only once the retail US release of the movie.










Got some interesting results coming up...finally some unfiltered bass!


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12060#post_23965848
> 
> 
> I'll be glad to graph any scenes requested, but only once the retail US release of the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some interesting results coming up...finally some unfiltered bass!



TEASE!


----------



## Fatshaft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12060#post_23965848
> 
> 
> 
> Got some interesting results coming up...finally some unfiltered bass!


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12030#post_23963376
> 
> 
> Check out Getaway !



Watched this again while I wasn't half asleep. This may be a TRUE 5 star flick.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12060#post_23965848
> 
> 
> I'll be glad to graph any scenes requested, but only once the retail US release of the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some interesting results coming up...finally some unfiltered bass!


Can't wait. So The Hobbit was really that bad? I thought I saw that the EE may have a bit more bass then the regular version. Can anybody point me in the direction on where there are charts for that movie?

Thanks


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640_60#post_23918220
> 
> 
> Bad news folks; here's the stone giant battle scene from The Hobbit:
> 
> 
> Theatrical:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extended:





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640_60#post_23918578
> 
> 
> Too bad we can't have a wiki post that's collaborative.
> 
> 
> Here's the Smaug opener. You can see that this scene is slightly extended about 5 seconds (or different, need to watch side by side).
> 
> 
> The extended bit is the only part that has more bass extension.
> 
> 
> Theatrical:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extended:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison:


----------



## nube

I updated the data-bass.com thread with measurements of The World's End , 2 Guns , and Planes .


Fans of Hot Fuzz and Shaun of the Dead should like The World's End - it's unfiltered and has fairly hot content down low. I dunno about the movie, as I'm not a fan of that writer/director, but I'll watch it at some point.


The other two movies I measured this week are total duds, though.


Could be some additional unfiltered goodness with the releases next week.







I haven't been interested in Getaway, but with wth's comments in this thread, I may be forced to give it a quick look. Seems like it gets terrible reviews...even worse than After Earth. It may be one I measure and never watch.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Thanks. Man that does look really bad. Even the extended. I know it's not the place to discuss it, but I did not see this in the theater but I would buy it regardless of the bass if the movie wasn't half bad.


----------



## Cowboys

Thanks Nube. Was going to watch The World's end last night but ended up watching The Mortal Instruments: City of Bone instead. Not much bass here. Will give The World's end a spin- unfiltered: gotta love it. Thanks.


----------



## Toe

Thanks for the report Nube! The Worlds End just shot to the top of the que, but it does not hit Netflix until mid December unfortunately!



wth718, thanks for the Getaway rec!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12060#post_23968456
> 
> 
> Thanks. Man that does look really bad. Even the extended. I know it's not the place to discuss it, but I did not see this in the theater but I would buy it regardless of the bass if the movie wasn't half bad.




As with any movie, the actual film itself is very subjective as far as how good or bad it was. I am a huge fan of the LOTR films and I thought The Hobbit was just very average as far as the movie itself. You could go either way and I would suggest a rental first, especially in light of what is IMO the worst bass film of the year (it even trumps Avengers from last year IMO!). The film felt very padded and long to me and was just a bit dull. Just the thought of an even longer EE gets me tired.


----------



## 465784678




----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pretsam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12060#post_23969350



Really? I stand corrected. Seemed like it really had my buttkickers going where I couldn't HEAR my subs. Pretty steep highpass at 15, with some spikes at 5 Hz. Enjoyable LFE ride, nonetheless.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12060#post_23968678
> 
> 
> Thanks Nube. Was going to watch The World's end last night but ended up watching The Mortal Instruments: City of Bone instead. *Not much bass here.* Will give The World's end a spin- unfiltered: gotta love it. Thanks.



You sure about that? What subs do you have, in what sized room, and with what signal chain & amps? Initial reports claim that it has absolutely massive ULF...


----------



## Cowboys

I have a single Rythmik FV15hp in ~2700ft^3. I did not listen loud last night though as it was real late (about -15db volume). Nothing stood out or I must felt asleep. By the way, thanks for all the bass sweep links you created. I love bass sweep down low more than anything. I wish there is a bass demo disc with all the low bass sweep scenes.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12060#post_23968439
> 
> 
> I updated the data-bass.com thread with measurements of The World's End , 2 Guns , and Planes .
> 
> 
> Fans of Hot Fuzz and Shaun of the Dead should like The World's End - it's unfiltered and has fairly hot content down low. I dunno about the movie, as I'm not a fan of that writer/director, but I'll watch it at some point.
> 
> 
> The other two movies I measured this week are total duds, though.
> 
> 
> Could be some additional unfiltered goodness with the releases next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been interested in Getaway, but with wth's comments in this thread, I may be forced to give it a quick look. Seems like it gets terrible reviews...even worse than After Earth. It may be one I measure and never watch.



Well Wolverine and Smurfs 2 come out next week, I'm guessing the Smurfs is unfiltered


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12060#post_23969952
> 
> 
> Well Wolverine and Smurfs 2 come out next week, I'm guessing the Smurfs is unfiltered



Nope, you're a week ahead. That's Dec. 3rd. Next week is Red 2 and Getaway, which is the one I was alluding to. I'd say the initial graph posted just a few hours earlier today shows some pretty good promise to at least 14Hz, which is more than I can say for a lot of recent movies...


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12060#post_23970034
> 
> 
> Nope, you're a week ahead. That's Dec. 3rd. Next week is Red 2 and Getaway, which is the one I was alluding to. I'd say the initial graph posted just a few hours earlier today shows some pretty good promise to at least 14Hz, which is more than I can say for a lot of recent movies...



LOl - I skipped thanksgiving week!!


I don't want to do that, I have a short work week!!


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12060_60#post_23969952
> 
> 
> Well Wolverine and Smurfs 2 come out next week, I'm guessing the Smurfs is unfiltered



Wolverine was already graphed, here. Looks great:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11640_60#post_23920473
> 
> The Wolverine (2013)


----------



## nfraso

FWIW, I get the same; Getaway does look pretty good:


----------



## nfraso

Here's a couple waterfalls from Getaway- I haven't watched it, so I don't know what scenes these correspond to, but I've included timestamps:

*1:04:07*

 

*1:15:47
*


----------



## nube

Thanks, nfraso. Check the 4min mark. I hear it's a real ULF treat.


----------



## nube

I'm suspicious of that graph from The Wolverine. Can anyone corroborate it from known lossless source(s)?


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12060_60#post_23970876
> 
> 
> Thanks, nfraso. Check the 4min mark. I hear it's a real ULF treat.



Here's that 4 min mark:

 


From watching the fast waterfall for the PvA graph, I think I noticed the strongest low end (15-20Hz) blip from that 1hr15min area- but I could be wrong.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12060_60#post_23970951
> 
> 
> I'm suspicious of that graph from The Wolverine. Can anyone corroborate it from known lossless source(s)?



I'll hit it up next- I've both theatrical and extended untouched lossless I can compare.


----------



## nfraso

Well guys, Wolverine is interesting. The extended cut has been bumped about +2dB. But even with both at the same level you can see the theatrical cut has a higher 20Hz peak, and the extended cut has more 10-20Hz by a good bit.


There is 13min of extended scenes, so it's going to take some work to find out if this is new scenes adding more extension, or if the whole mix was changed a bit. What's strange is that you would think the extended version adds to the theatrical, but you can see that 20Hz peak reduced in the extended cut.


----------



## mmcelyea

Has anyone done a graph for V/H/S 2. The last story whenever the aliens are shown the bass seems really strong

Thanks


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12060#post_23971259
> 
> 
> Here's that 4 min mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From watching the fast waterfall for the PvA graph, I think I noticed the strongest low end (15-20Hz) blip from that 1hr15min area- but I could be wrong.
> 
> I'll hit it up next- I've both theatrical and extended untouched lossless I can compare.



I saw something in the beginning few minutes on Getaway that was in the ULF area when it was reading the track.


----------



## Steveo1234

Wolverine - 4 stars.

Was expecting a lot from the graphs posted in this thread. Up until the last third of the movie I didnt really notice much ULF effects and it almost felt like a 20hz filter in the soundtrack. I was leaning toward a weak 4 star. The last third of the movie was much better. Some very nice and fairly deep effects that raised my total score to a strong 4 star rating.

Movie was pretty ok, much better than the previous Wolverine which I didnt much like. PQ was good too.

I watched the standard version and not the extended.


----------



## nube

nfraso,


A couple of things. First, check your timestamps on Getaway.







What I've seen at the 0:04:00 mark is not what you show above. In fact, from your two waterfall plot posts, the first one you note that as "1:04:07" but, with the identical graph, you note it as "that 4 min mark." You've got the wrong spot.










Also, thanks a bunch for the corroboration on The Wolverine graphs. It'll be interesting to analyze them.


pretsam,


yep, it's a ~10s window around the 4min mark, I think.


Why do we gotta wait for absolutely terrible movies to get super duper unfiltered ULF effects? Is it that their low-rent mixers aren't as "skilled," and don't know the "tricks of the trade" to get the most out of a track for movie theater reproduction?


----------



## nube

Oh, nfraso, I forgot the other thing I was gonna ask about The Wolverine - why are both of yours 5.1 mixes? The Blu-rays are 7.1. Is that just an editing error from when you overlaid the images?


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12060_60#post_23972533
> 
> 
> nfraso,
> 
> 
> A couple of things. First, check your timestamps on Getaway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I've seen at the 0:04:00 mark is not what you show above. In fact, from your two waterfall plot posts, the first one you note that as "1:04:07" but, with the identical graph, you note it as "that 4 min mark." You've got the wrong spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thanks a bunch for the corroboration on The Wolverine graphs. It'll be interesting to analyze them.
> 
> 
> pretsam,
> 
> 
> yep, it's a ~10s window around the 4min mark, I think.
> 
> 
> Why do we gotta wait for absolutely terrible movies to get super duper unfiltered ULF effects? Is it that their low-rent mixers aren't as "skilled," and don't know the "tricks of the trade" to get the most out of a track for movie theater reproduction?



Must have slipped a 1 in the hr mark typing in the timecode to pull out. Here's the real 4 min mark. I guess 5Hz counts for ULF... we'll let it slide this time.









 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12060_60#post_23973055
> 
> 
> Oh, nfraso, I forgot the other thing I was gonna ask about The Wolverine - why are both of yours 5.1 mixes? The Blu-rays are 7.1. Is that just an editing error from when you overlaid the images?



Correct- fixed.


----------



## nube

Nice, thanks for updating. Initial reports on Getaway are great on the bass, atrocious (the worst) on the movie.


I'll have to try to get the extended Wolverine to compare to the theatrical. Not sure I'll actually watch the extended, though...I can only take Huge Jackass in small doses.


----------



## wth718

Just want to chime in re: Getaway. It is in no way worse than After Earth. Mindless, and the explanation at the end didn't make much sense, but it wasn't soul sucking like AE. Some pretty great car chase shots, too.


----------



## GPBURNS

Getaway 5.1 DTSMA - played back reference level

Finally a flick with some deep crunching bass and lots of it

Low end is fantastic - really tight and good volume

Ford Shelby GT500 sounded superb - nice and throaty

Its a Cheesy popcorn film for sure - for me on big screen and played loud was fun -

Selena Gomez Is god awful however


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12090#post_23973583
> 
> 
> Just want to chime in re: Getaway. It is in no way worse than After Earth.




That is good to hear. I know movies are very much a matter of opinion, but if I find something from my perspective that is somehow worse than After Earth this year, that would be some accomplishment!


----------



## shadyJ

I just watched The Conjuring, which I thought had a very good bass mix. Maybe not the deepest bass, but when it hit it hit hard and fast and was integrated terrifically into the rest of the sound track. This movie had a pretty good sound mix, not perfect, but not overdone or undercooked either. Just about right.


----------



## MKtheater

I just watched MoS again so a friend could see it. The bass is not out of place at all IMHO, the problem is that filter. All the scenes that have lots of 30-40hz with no action on screen is supposed to be build up or ominous bass. The problem is that is usually under 20hz and give a sense of pending doom! This had it at above 30hz so it seemed out of place. I started laughing after a while because every time there was a build up of something bad goinng to happen BAM, loud 30hz and above. Usually great bass movies do the same thing except with no filter and 5-15hz so you feel the weight of the event about to happen.


----------



## audiofan1

I just finished "The Mummy Tomb of the Dragon Emperor" and have been smitten yet again by an older movie with a reference mix. I know there's been discussion of the revised list at DB and was wondering did this go 5 stars (are already was) or hasn't been redone, I see here it's 4.5. I can tell you this movie is crisp and has some very good if not great ULF without sacrificing one bit of dynamic range! the upper and mid bass are equally as good lending some startling moments to the movie. I would strongly recommend another listen and measurement on this one as it demonstrates what a bass track should bring to the movie and that's enhancement, I give it a strong 5stars


----------



## Toe

Does anyone know if there are any differences in LFE between the Directors cut and Theatrical cut for Terminator Salvation?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12090#post_23976437
> 
> 
> I just watched MoS again so a friend could see it. The bass is not out of place at all IMHO, the problem is that filter. All the scenes that have lots of 30-40hz with no action on screen is supposed to be build up or ominous bass. The problem is that is usually under 20hz and give a sense of pending doom! This had it at above 30hz so it seemed out of place. I started laughing after a while because every time there was a build up of something bad goinng to happen BAM, loud 30hz and above. Usually great bass movies do the same thing except with no filter and 5-15hz so you feel the weight of the event about to happen.


Hey MK not sure if anyone knows this but Hans Zimmer used a drum circle for some of the sound track in MOS. That could be why the bass sounds the way it does.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000_100#post_23978700
> 
> 
> Hey MK not sure if anyone knows this but Hans Zimmer used a drum circle for some of the sound track in MOS. That could be why the bass sounds the way it does.



Yes, but if you beat a drum there are infrasonics that go along with them, they filtered out all the goodness of a real life drum strike.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12090#post_23978700
> 
> 
> Hey MK not sure if anyone knows this but Hans Zimmer used a drum circle for some of the sound track in MOS. That could be why the bass sounds the way it does.



What this has to do with an entire movie surround sound mix being limited (filtered) arbitrarily at 30hz ..... you got me.


----------



## kemiza

Is the DKR filtered and or clipped?


----------



## bgillyjcu

Dear God....the scene in Olympus has Fallen where the Washington Monument crumbles was unreal. My PB-13 moved some serious air. I did hear a clicking from the amp, but it was more like something inside the sub was being moved around from the massive air movement. The bass sounded clean and powerful, so I don't thing I was over driving it. Gain is at 11am, which in my room, has it dialed in at 73db. I was listening at master volume -7db, all speakers dialed in at 75db.


Your thoughts on my sound and on this scene?


----------



## carp

That scene is nuts. It is the ONLY scene that normal viewing volume (-5 to -7 on master volume and subs pretty hot with a big house curve) that my breaker has tripped and it takes A LOT to trip my breaker. It usually only happens when I'm doing crazy demo's well over reference with the subs crazy hot.


----------



## Toe

That scene is pure insanity! That disc is going to be $7 on Black Friday at BB I think (?). Hope Amazon has it on sale as well as I would like to grab it for that scene alone.





Just got through with White House Down and as far as this thread goes we could re-label it White House DUD. What a completely forgettable LFE track. I know this was discussed a bit in here, but I could not find any graphs after a search, or maybe there never was any? Certainly not worth the effort, but I was curious to see just how weak it was objectively since subjectively in my setup it fell VERY flat.


----------



## Reddig

I'm getting excited for The Wolverine to come out. Graphs look promising and I'm a fan of X-Men. Def wanna rent Getaway and give it a spin too.


Talking bout Ralph's reviews I always enjoy reading them and they get me excited for the movie to come out and I find them interesting. I enjoy taking in everyone's opinion. I never take any review too seriously be it one of Ralph's or any other on the net about a movie, a phone, a toaster oven or whatever lol.


Just watched the animation 9 again for the 20th time prolly. Love this movie and love the mix! Bass IMO is fantastic. A great dark animation with a super cool story.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgillyjcu*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12090#post_23980214
> 
> 
> Dear God....the scene in Olympus has Fallen where the Washington Monument crumbles was unreal. My PB-13 moved some serious air. I did hear a clicking from the amp, but it was more like something inside the sub was being moved around from the massive air movement. The bass sounded clean and powerful, so I don't thing I was over driving it. Gain is at 11am, which in my room, has it dialed in at 73db. I was listening at master volume -7db, all speakers dialed in at 75db.
> 
> 
> Your thoughts on my sound and on this scene?



Just wanted to say the clicking you heard in your 13 could be the port tube knocking up against the internal bracing. One of my 13s was doing this years ago just on a few select scenes which I realized was the port tube. Took the amp off and put some padding between the port tube and bracing where it comes through and it fixed the knocking. That may not be what you are hearing, but I bet it is and is an easy fix if so.


----------



## 465784678

  


Couple small blurps around 15hz in the beginning, most of the content was centered around 40-45hz that I saw.


----------



## ellisr63

How do you find out @ what frequency a movie is putting out the bass? Does it take a special meter? My meter doesn't do it by frequency AFAIK.


----------



## Slingblayde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12090#post_23980933
> 
> 
> How do you find out @ what frequency a movie is putting out the bass? Does it take a special meter? My meter doesn't do it by frequency AFAIK.



I think they use Spectrum Labs program, and run the movie through that, it doesnt measure anything in the room, it reads the audio track right from the disc.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12090#post_23979926
> 
> 
> Is the DKR filtered and or clipped?


If you're asking about TDKR (The Dark Knight Rises), it is both filtered AND clipped.


The whole movie seems to be filtered around 30Hz except for the first scene in the airplane which is the only scene that has some content that's a little deeper. The 'Bat' scene that people rave about is centered around 30-35Hz IIRC (and clipped).



Max


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12090#post_23980933
> 
> 
> How do you find out @ what frequency a movie is putting out the bass? Does it take a special meter? My meter doesn't do it by frequency AFAIK.



Slingblayde has it essentially correct. You can lookup comments from Mrkazador or desertdome in this thread for exact directions on how to do it.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12060_60#post_23980447
> 
> 
> Just got through with White House Down and as far as this thread goes we could re-label it White House DUD. What a completely forgettable LFE track. I know this was discussed a bit in here, but I could not find any graphs after a search, or maybe there never was any? Certainly not worth the effort, but I was curious to see just how weak it was objectively since subjectively in my setup it fell VERY flat.



Yep, did this one last month and compared:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11160_60#post_23844174
> 
> 
> Speaking of difference in graphs. How about these two similar films. One a ULF monster, the other...


----------



## Toe

Thanks Nfraso. Well that pretty much says it all!







I thought I remembered seeing a graph a while back. I would personally rank WHD as 2nd worst LFE film of 2013 only behind the unbeatable champ (YOU SHALL NOT PASS!!! Sorry, could not resist







) The Hobbit which is still clearly #1 in this category IMO. SO glad I only rented this turd!


----------



## cuzed2

*OHF is great!* (and the perfect bass demo flick for my LF limited system - I am out of gas at 15Hz)


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12090#post_23982752
> 
> *OHF is great!* (and the perfect bass demo flick for my LF limited system - I am out of gas at 15Hz)



OHF is a great bass movie. Something for everyone. I was wondering whether somebody could clarify a question I have. FOTP is considered a 5 star bass movie according to the list at the front. Is this just because of that, admittedly incredible, plane crash scene? As far as I can remember this was the only bass worthy event in the film. Most of the other flicks in the 5 star category have many scenes or much more bass heavy content throughout their duration? Anyone comment on this?


----------



## Joshjp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgillyjcu*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12090#post_23980214
> 
> 
> Dear God....the scene in Olympus has Fallen where the Washington Monument crumbles was unreal. My PB-13 moved some serious air. I did hear a clicking from the amp, but it was more like something inside the sub was being moved around from the massive air movement. The bass sounded clean and powerful, so I don't thing I was over driving it. Gain is at 11am, which in my room, has it dialed in at 73db. I was listening at master volume -7db, all speakers dialed in at 75db.
> 
> 
> Your thoughts on my sound and on this scene?


Man i gotta try that scene, did you know the time stamp? TY


----------



## bgillyjcu

I ran some tests last night and it has nothing to do with the limit of the sub. Something is definitely rattling a bit inside I'm going to take the amp out today or tomorrow to do a little mini inspection. In fact if I press my hand very gently on the amp the vibrating noise totally want away.


In Olympus has fallen I don't think the Washington Monument scene is any more than 20 minutes and trust me when it crumbles you'll know!


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgillyjcu*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12090#post_23986155
> 
> 
> I ran some tests last night and it has nothing to do with the limit of the sub. Something is definitely rattling a bit inside I'm going to take the amp out today or tomorrow to do a little mini inspection. In fact if I press my hand very gently on the amp the vibrating noise totally want away.
> 
> 
> In Olympus has fallen I don't think the Washington Monument scene is any more than 20 minutes and trust me when it crumbles you'll know!



Maybe the amp just needs to be tightened down. It vibrates with everything else.


You can find the OHF Monument scene using the Chapter finder thingy.


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12090#post_23982752
> 
> *OHF is great!* (and the perfect bass demo flick for my LF limited system - I am out of gas at 15Hz)



I have to laugh at this post. "LF limited system." "Out of gas at 15hz."


The majority of people with HT systems probably don't get anywhere near that.


You guys have crazy expectation in this thread.


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23986844
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this post. "LF limited system." "Out of gas at 15hz."
> 
> The majority of people with HT systems probably don't get anywhere near that.
> 
> You guys have crazy expectation in this thread.


True, but they're having fun and not bothering anybody, so leave them to it.


----------



## wingnut4772

Watched Hansel and Gretel Witch Hunters last night and found the bass to be very anemic. Anyone concur?


----------



## Joshjp

What is the time stamp of the monument scene in OHF????


----------



## Joshjp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wingnut4772*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23986930
> 
> 
> Watched Hansel and Gretel Witch Hunters last night and found the bass to be very anemic. Anyone concur?


I forgot how the bass was in that movie, but the sound was great.


----------



## wth718

Someone posted graphs of Elysium earlier that showed tons of ULF goodness. And I'm going to wait for a verifiable US released blu ray for this particular flick, but HOLY SH#TA!!!! Easily the most bass heavy movie of the year. Varied, deep, awesome bass. The only reason why I'm waiting to make a final judgement on it is that the execution seems...off. It's super loud bass-I had to turn my dynamic eq off. Plus men's regular speaking voices were making my amp lights dance, which is odd since my subs are crossed at 80 Hz.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23987571
> 
> 
> Someone posted graphs of Elysium earlier that showed tons of ULF goodness. And I'm going to wait for a verifiable US released blu ray for this particular flick, but HOLY SH#TA!!!! Easily the most bass heavy movie of the year. Varied, deep, awesome bass. The only reason why I'm waiting to make a final judgement on it is that the execution seems...off. It's super loud bass-I had to turn my dynamic eq off. Plus men's regular speaking voices were making my amp lights dance, which is odd since my subs are crossed at 80 Hz.



Do you have more than one crossover in your system, i.e sub and AVR?


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joshjp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23987558
> 
> 
> What is the time stamp of the monument scene in OHF????



I'd say about 17:32.

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/?p=1376


----------



## Joshjp

Wow TY, i will try it tomarrow.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23988452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joshjp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23987558
> 
> 
> What is the time stamp of the monument scene in OHF????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say about 17:32.
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/?p=1376
Click to expand...


Nope! The Washington Monument scene is from 0:26:55 - 0:27:16.


----------



## Joshjp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23988553
> 
> 
> Nope! The Washington Monument scene is from 0:26:55 - 0:27:16.


Thanks for he clarifacation.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23988364
> 
> 
> Do you have more than one crossover in your system, i.e sub and AVR?



No multi crossovers in my setup. This was unique to Elysium.


----------



## derrickdj1

For me, one of the most impressive LFE scene is the movie The Grey. It is not a LFE movie but, the plane crash scene in the opening is just incredible. This movie draws more power from my sub amp than Oblivion, OHF and many other movies. The sound and tactile experience is amazing every time I watch it. I wonder if there is a frequency chart for that movies/scene?


----------



## Soupy1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23989079
> 
> 
> For me, one of the most impressive LFE scene is the movie The Grey. It is not a LFE movie but, the plane crash scene in the opening is just incredible. This movie draws more power from my sub amp than Oblivion, OHF and many other movies. The sound and tactile experience is amazing every time I watch it. I wonder if there is a frequency chart for that movies/scene?



Do you know the time stamp? I am going to dig that one out. I'm pretty sure I have it somewhere.


EDIT: I found it. Not a bad scene but I didn't get the experience you are getting. I have duel HSU VTF-3 MK4's in a room that isn't really that large. With movies like OHF, Grenade scene from WWZ my room feels like it is going to crumble. I can't even play longer scenes like the server room scene in The Pulse without turning everything way way down (I can handle the shorter scenes but get scared after awhile). I mean -40 because doors start shaking like the house is going to fall down. I even put sticky rubber seals around the doors to give them a tight soft seal. Just feels like the house is flexing to much and scares me. I listen mostly at -10 and The grey while sounded good didn't push my system at all. The wind sounds good and gives a very subtle tactile feel which felt well done though. Other then the surround sound of the wind I didn't care for how the scene would switch back and forth to a quiet flashback to a loud crash scene. I can handle steady loudness but back and forth jumps is uncomfortable to my ears.


Sorry I must be missing something. There was bass but not wall flexing bass.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23988747
> 
> 
> No multi crossovers in my setup. This was unique to Elysium.



Must have been a pretty deep male voice with an 80Hz xo. Is it like the Voice in the Matrix?


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23989153
> 
> 
> Must have been a pretty deep male voice with an 80Hz xo. Is it like the Voice in the Matrix?



No, that's just it-they're regular voices. Matt Damon doesn't have a particularly deep voice.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23989346
> 
> 
> No, that's just it-they're regular voices. Matt Damon doesn't have a particularly deep voice.



That is weird. Some male voices do dig into the sub's freqs. Have you rechecked your settings? Are you using a "sound effect" mode on your AVR? Like Night, Theater, Game? Voices should pretty much all come from the center. Unless, of course, it's being steered to another speaker.


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23989966
> 
> 
> That is weird. Some male voices do dig into the sub's freqs.


Yes, but only slightly. if you're hearing voices through the subs that mostly indicates insufficient crossover slope to filter them out. You can fix that by turning down the lowpass frequency on the sub amp, cascading the filter slopes of the AVR and the sub amp. Just don't take it lower than what the AVR crossover frequency is set at. And when some wag inevitably says "You can't do that!", ignore them, because you can.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soupy1970*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23989100
> 
> 
> Do you know the time stamp? I am going to dig that one out. I'm pretty sure I have it somewhere.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I found it. Not a bad scene but I didn't get the experience you are getting. I have duel HSU VTF-3 MK4's in a room that isn't really that large. With movies like OHF, Grenade scene from WWZ my room feels like it is going to crumble. I can't even play longer scenes like the server room scene in The Pulse without turning everything way way down (I can handle the shorter scenes but get scared after awhile). I mean -40 because doors start shaking like the house is going to fall down. I even put sticky rubber seals around the doors to give them a tight soft seal. Just feels like the house is flexing to much and scares me. I listen mostly at -10 and The grey while sounded good didn't push my system at all. The wind sounds good and gives a very subtle tactile feel which felt well done though. Other then the surround sound of the wind I didn't care for how the scene would switch back and forth to a quiet flashback to a loud crash scene. I can handle steady loudness but back and forth jumps is uncomfortable to my ears.
> 
> 
> Sorry I must be missing something. There was bass but not wall flexing bass.


That tingle means it's working😉

Nice subs, I have a vtf3.3 and would love another one!


----------



## Soupy1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23990079
> 
> 
> That tingle means it's working😉
> 
> Nice subs, I have a vtf3.3 and would love another one!



Get a second you won't regret it! Well if your room isn't already to small for the current Sub. I got my second sub to try and get more tactile bass in a recliner sometimes used. My first Sub is behind a duel recliner used for main listening positins 1 &2. I get awsome tactile bass on just about any Scene with LFE. I probably should have went with the MBR for what I was looking to gain in position 3 single recliner. Cause now I have door rattle off the hinge bass that is a bit to much on ULF. Like I mentioned short burst of ULF isn't bad, but longer scenes like WOW & The Pulse will just rattle to long for my taste. Probably good (for me anyway) that there isn't many movies with long ULF scenes. My room is 20 x 13 with a L (bar area) about 15 x 12. 7'3" ceiling with half open steps going to main floor.


The second Sub did even out the room big time. But didn't do a lot for main listening position (nearfield) so MBR would have proubly worked for me. I am running my Subs one port open EQ1 Q 0.5. I should proubly play around with more settings but I am affraid I will lose the sub 20Hz if I go 2 ports open EQ2 Q0.3. I do like the ULF sweeps below 20Hz. Basically like the settings now if I could just tame that freaking Server room scene down in The Pulse.


----------



## derrickdj1

*Maybe Bill F can answer this question*, I have a power console that shows amps, watts, and volts Certain movies like Oblivion, OHF, Cloverfield and other give room shaking at minimal power usage. The movie The Grey uses 3x more watts, amps during the plane crash scene. I believe the difference is in which low frequencies are dominant in the scene and The Grey must have some very low frequencies to consume 3x more power. Either way, I love that scene.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23991216
> 
> 
> I believe the difference is in which low frequencies are dominant in the scene and The Grey must have some very low frequencies to consume 3x more power. Either way, I love that scene.



Extension to roughly 5Hz but not all that loud below 20:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/3900#post_22066553


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soupy1970*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23990194
> 
> 
> Get a second you won't regret it! Well if your room isn't already to small for the current Sub. I got my second sub to try and get more tactile bass in a recliner sometimes used. My first Sub is behind a duel recliner used for main listening positins 1 &2. I get awsome tactile bass on just about any Scene with LFE. I probably should have went with the MBR for what I was looking to gain in position 3 single recliner. Cause now I have door rattle off the hinge bass that is a bit to much on ULF. Like I mentioned short burst of ULF isn't bad, but longer scenes like WOW & The Pulse will just rattle to long for my taste. Probably good (for me anyway) that there isn't many movies with long ULF scenes. My room is 20 x 13 with a L (bar area) about 15 x 12. 7'3" ceiling with half open steps going to main floor.
> 
> 
> The second Sub did even out the room big time. But didn't do a lot for main listening position (nearfield) so MBR would have proubly worked for me. I am running my Subs one port open EQ1 Q 0.5. I should proubly play around with more settings but I am affraid I will lose the sub 20Hz if I go 2 ports open EQ2 Q0.3. I do like the ULF sweeps below 20Hz. Basically like the settings now if I could just tame that freaking Server room scene down in The Pulse.


Try it and see how you like it. You could run one with one port open and the other with two ports open. The hsu owners thread could help you more. I run mine in max extension👍


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23991216
> 
> *Maybe Bill F can answer this question*, I have a power console that shows amps, watts, and volts Certain movies like Oblivion, OHF, Cloverfield and other give room shaking at minimal power usage. The movie The Grey uses 3x more watts, amps during the plane crash scene. I believe the difference is in which low frequencies are dominant in the scene and The Grey must have some very low frequencies to consume 3x more power. Either way, I love that scene.


With each octave drop power density increases by 3dB, ie., power demand doubles for equal SPL output. At the same time as frequency goes down so does your ability to hear it, see: Equal Loudness charts. Those factors combined means that it may take sixteen times the power to hear something at 20Hz versus 40Hz. A wise engineer knows how to get the effect he wants without the user needing gear that he probably doesn't have.


----------



## derrickdj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23991238
> 
> 
> Extension to roughly 5Hz but not all that loud below 20:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/3900#post_22066553



Thanks for the info Oklahoma Wolf and Bill F. Maybe it is just me but, that is my number one demo scene because I feel like I am actually in the plane facing impending doom! The pressure in the ears, hair movement on your arms, shanking and jerking tactile response hits the spot every time. Bill, if you can produce that effect and use less energy, that is a good thing! I guess I am lucky to be able to experience it and not bust any drivers or clip the amp, lol.


----------



## spidey.joe80

Last Days on Mars not loaded with bass, but unfiltered. Plus some very loud 5hz content for those with the capability.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23988553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23988452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joshjp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23987558
> 
> 
> What is the time stamp of the monument scene in OHF????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say about 17:32.
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/?p=1376
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope! The Washington Monument scene is from 0:26:55 - 0:27:16.
Click to expand...


I stand corrected, but the graph states 17:32. What did I miss read?


----------



## Joshjp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23992134
> 
> 
> I stand corrected, but the graph states 17:32. What did I miss read?


I saw that to, but its definitly not at 17:32.


----------



## nube

That's the time of day the graph was taken, not the timestamp from the film. It's one of the many reasons I stopped doing graphs which contain that info box.


----------



## eNoize

Just finished 'Getaway' with Ethan Hawke and Chipmunk Face . . . ur, Selena Gomez, and the movie is a fun bass ride. Not tons of ULF, but quite palpable, varied and robust.










Typical bass content throughout the entire film, taken directly from BD

01.03.25 - 01.03.53
 


but the best, most powerful scene comes when power plant shuts down and explodes.

00.39.25 - 00.39.58


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12090#post_23980417
> 
> 
> That scene is nuts. It is the ONLY scene that normal viewing volume (-5 to -7 on master volume and subs pretty hot with a big house curve) that my breaker has tripped and it takes A LOT to trip my breaker. It usually only happens when I'm doing crazy demo's well over reference with the subs crazy hot.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgillyjcu*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12090#post_23980214
> 
> 
> Dear God....the scene in Olympus has Fallen where the Washington Monument crumbles was unreal. My PB-13 moved some serious air. I did hear a clicking from the amp, but it was more like something inside the sub was being moved around from the massive air movement. The bass sounded clean and powerful, so I don't thing I was over driving it. Gain is at 11am, which in my room, has it dialed in at 73db. I was listening at master volume -7db, all speakers dialed in at 75db.
> 
> 
> Your thoughts on my sound and on this scene?



Watched today. That scene takes the Volts number on my power center the highest. Great scene but to be completely honest it just doesn't stand out as amazing or should I say my preferred style. Don't get me wrong, I like it! But I think my favorites are sweeps starting around 50-60 hz and sweeping on down. Like the WWZ grenade scene. Very short yes but I love the transition from up above down to 11hz it does. My two Submersives make the house sound like it is caving in. The Incredible Hulk is another I like. The final fight scene. Every step the hulk and the monster he fights is felt and I love that impact it gives. The how to train your dragon battle demo scene is nice. So observing my preferences so far is I like all bass, but I prefer when infrasonic is paired with what we can hear. I think that brings the most realistic experience. I'm sure the OHF scene would do it for me if it had a parallel line running up 30-40 hz as well. I do listen at -15 so that could have an effect since 20hz will sound louder at reference. I do run 3db hot, dynamic EQ, PGM 2 (Seaton 3db bump below 40hz), and a house curve 8db louder at 30hz on back/down than 80hz. I will test with my spl and see what I get from OHF in my room.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23992655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12090#post_23980417
> 
> 
> That scene is nuts. It is the ONLY scene that normal viewing volume (-5 to -7 on master volume and subs pretty hot with a big house curve) that my breaker has tripped and it takes A LOT to trip my breaker. It usually only happens when I'm doing crazy demo's well over reference with the subs crazy hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgillyjcu*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12090#post_23980214
> 
> 
> Dear God....the scene in Olympus has Fallen where the Washington Monument crumbles was unreal. My PB-13 moved some serious air. I did hear a clicking from the amp, but it was more like something inside the sub was being moved around from the massive air movement. The bass sounded clean and powerful, so I don't thing I was over driving it. Gain is at 11am, which in my room, has it dialed in at 73db. I was listening at master volume -7db, all speakers dialed in at 75db.
> 
> 
> Your thoughts on my sound and on this scene?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watched today. That scene takes the Volts number on my power center the highest. Great scene but to be completely honest it just doesn't stand out as amazing or should I say my preferred style. Don't get me wrong, I like it! But I think my favorites are sweeps starting around 50-60 hz and sweeping on down. Like the WWZ grenade scene. Very short yes but I love the transition from up above down to 11hz it does. My two Submersives make the house sound like it is caving in. The Incredible Hulk is another I like. The final fight scene. Every step the hulk and the monster he fights is felt and I love that impact it gives. The how to train your dragon battle demo scene is nice. So observing my preferences so far is I like all bass, but I prefer when infrasonic is paired with what we can hear. I think that brings the most realistic experience. I'm sure the OHF scene would do it for me if it had a parallel line running up 30-40 hz as well. I do listen at -15 so that could have an effect since 20hz will sound louder at reference. I do run 3db hot, dynamic EQ, PGM 2 (Seaton 3db bump below 40hz), and a house curve 8db louder at 30hz on back/down than 80hz. I will test with my spl and see what I get from OHF in my room.
Click to expand...


I dunno, jlpowell. That WashMon scene is brutal.


Here's a comparison I posted of it and some other scenes:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10620#post_23766965 


I think you must be doing it wrong somehow.







Maybe the DynEQ makes it not work well in your system because it's so hot for so long? All I know is that the entire WashMon scene has extremely strong content at frequencies you both hear and feel (10-30Hz) and has that huge blob of ULF at the end.


I can understand a particular preference for one type of sound design or another, but if that scene doesn't seem more intense than anything else out there, there's something wrong, cuz it most certainly is!


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23992892
> 
> 
> I dunno, jlpowell. That WashMon scene is brutal.
> 
> 
> Here's a comparison I posted of it and some other scenes:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10620#post_23766965
> 
> 
> I think you must be doing it wrong somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the DynEQ makes it not work well in your system because it's so hot for so long? All I know is that the entire WashMon scene has extremely strong content at frequencies you both hear and feel (10-30Hz) and has that huge blob of ULF at the end.
> 
> 
> I can understand a particular preference for one type of sound design or another, but if that scene doesn't seem more intense than anything else out there, there's something wrong, cuz it most certainly is!



Couldn't agree more with this. Im running quad submersives....and OHF is literally one the biggest and best sounding ULF movies on my HT. That blob sound at the end is awesome tho hahahaha.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23992892
> 
> 
> I dunno, jlpowell. That WashMon scene is brutal.
> 
> 
> Here's a comparison I posted of it and some other scenes:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10620#post_23766965



Hey Nube!


I missed this one… been out of the country and busy in general.


But, I'd like to get in on this. Here are my quick-picks:


Note: the Hulk fight scene should be included in toto.

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1169871  


These were taken of course over a long period with different SL settings so maybe you can normalize them with your own settings for comparison?


Another great idea from the mind of Abraham!


----------



## jlpowell84

Well I tried to preface the statement by saying that I'm not saying it is not intense. It is intense, I am just thinking out loud as I develop my preferences and experiences. I am only a couple months old with my two Submersives. I think it may be that I like the quick slams the best rather than the drawn out bass. Like the steps the hulk and the abomination take are ridiculous. You feel like they are stepping on your head. I will run the Washington monument scene again with a few different settings changed and with my spl meter out. Again it's intense but perhaps something is wrong? I don't see how though. I ran a 109 db flat to 7hz sweep awhile back. I run 3db hot, an 8db rising house curve/low shelf filter and dynamic EQ. I'm certainly open for suggestions. Remember the Washington monument scene draws the biggest amp draw from my power center. Could that be it? Should plug my Submersives into the wall directly? I would have to use a little wall plug in monster surge protector thing that had four plugs in it. Considering I got 109 db recently from a REW sweep I would think it is fine. But I'm certainly open for suggestions










I will say that the WWZ grenade sweep and the hulk fight scene have been the most brutal I have experienced. Two different yes but perhaps a hell in understanding what is going on in my room










I do run an -8db peak PEQ with my mini dsp at 20hz since it had a natural room boost right there.


----------



## 465784678

Elysium looks like it will be here to save us a little. Saw a nice scene around 1hr mark I believe in the 0-10hz. Thought I saw a decent sweep around 1hr 40ish mark. There were a few others below 15hz. It should be a pretty good one!

 

 

 

 


There is obviously more but gotta get going. I saw quite a few small sweeps throughout the movie.


----------



## Mrkazador


^^ Elysium looks good! Seems like most of the LFE is around 20hz.


----------



## sdaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Fitzmaurice*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23991379
> 
> 
> With each octave drop power density increases by 3dB, ie., power demand doubles for equal SPL output. At the same time as frequency goes down so does your ability to hear it, see: Equal Loudness charts. Those factors combined means that it may take sixteen times the power to hear something at 20Hz versus 40Hz. A wise engineer knows how to get the effect he wants without the user needing gear that he probably doesn't have.



Could you expound on what a wise engineer would do? Is it that the engineer knows he does not have to include the fundamental, that the brain will fill in the fundamental if all the harmonics are present? I don't know, this is the first thing I thought of.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdaddy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23995371
> 
> 
> Could you expound on what a wise engineer would do? Is it that the engineer knows he does not have to include the fundamental, that the brain will fill in the fundamental if all the harmonics are present? I don't know, this is the first thing I thought of.



I'm sorry I don't know how to include all of the Quotes in this post. Just know how to Quote one post.


Bill was trying to explain to someone why his level meters didn't move with low bass for certain movies and moved like crazy for one particular movie.


It is the fundamental waves we are talking about and how much power (as in Watts) it takes to reproduce certain frequencies (Hertz) to certain sound levels (db). It is not possible for the brain to reproduce a fundamental freq from the harmonics of that wave.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23992655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watched today. That scene takes the Volts number on my power center the highest. Great scene but to be completely honest it just doesn't stand out as amazing or should I say my preferred style. Don't get me wrong, I like it! But I think my favorites are sweeps starting around 50-60 hz and sweeping on down. Like the WWZ grenade scene. Very short yes but I love the transition from up above down to 11hz it does. My two Submersives make the house sound like it is caving in. The Incredible Hulk is another I like. The final fight scene. Every step the hulk and the monster he fights is felt and I love that impact it gives. The how to train your dragon battle demo scene is nice. So observing my preferences so far is I like all bass, but I prefer when infrasonic is paired with what we can hear. I think that brings the most realistic experience. I'm sure the OHF scene would do it for me if it had a parallel line running up 30-40 hz as well. I do listen at -15 so that could have an effect since 20hz will sound louder at reference. I do run 3db hot, dynamic EQ, PGM 2 (Seaton 3db bump below 40hz), and a house curve 8db louder at 30hz on back/down than 80hz. I will test with my spl and see what I get from OHF in my room.


 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23993818
> 
> 
> Well I tried to preface the statement by saying that I'm not saying it is not intense. It is intense, I am just thinking out loud as I develop my preferences and experiences. I am only a couple months old with my two Submersives. I think it may be that I like the quick slams the best rather than the drawn out bass. Like the steps the hulk and the abomination take are ridiculous. You feel like they are stepping on your head. I will run the Washington monument scene again with a few different settings changed and with my spl meter out. *Again it's intense but perhaps something is wrong? I don't see how though. I ran a 109 db flat to 7hz sweep awhile back.* I run 3db hot, an 8db rising house curve/low shelf filter and dynamic EQ. I'm certainly open for suggestions. Remember the Washington monument scene draws the biggest amp draw from my power center. Could that be it? Should plug my Submersives into the wall directly? I would have to use a little wall plug in monster surge protector thing that had four plugs in it. *Considering I got 109 db recently from a REW sweep I would think it is fine*. But I'm certainly open for suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that the WWZ grenade sweep and the hulk fight scene have been the most brutal I have experienced. Two different yes but perhaps a hell in understanding what is going on in my room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do run an -8db peak PEQ with my mini dsp at 20hz since it had a natural room boost right there.


Not sure this is the case with the SubM, but I would guess that it is:

 

Most commercial subs have a limiter. This is a good thing from a safety perspective as the limiter prevents the sub from being damaged from over excursion. As nube and others have mentioned, the OHF scene is probably the most demanding scene recorded. It is my new go to scene to show off pure ULF. There is definitely no mistaking that scene from being short on ULF or impact.

 

It would make intuitive sense that you could create that scene because you ran a sweep at 109db and were flat to 7hz. The problem is, that is just a sweep and not real world content. During real world material, like the OHF scene, your subs are requested to play 7hz and below, AND 7hz and up extremely hot all at the same time, unlike a sweep. This really pushes the limits of the sub.

 

It is scenes like this that would cause the limiter to engage to prevent damage to the sub, so instead of recreating the content, it is playing it back 'neutered' in a sense. Over excursion occurs in the ULF frequencies, and would be the first to go...and as a result, the OHF scene is lacking as you describe, even though you didn't hear any distortion or thought your sub 'handled' it fine.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23995908
> 
> 
> 
> Over excursion occurs in the ULF frequencies...



I REALLY suck at this. I'm sorry if I offend anyone.


It's not actually ULF freqs in the range we call it. It is actually ELF (Extremely Low Frequencies) frequencies that go from 3Hz to 30Hz. Super Low Frequencies (SLF) go from 30Hz to 300Hz. Ultra Low Frequencies (ULF) go from 300Hz to 3,000Hz. And so on.


I'm an electronics technician by trade. Sorry to get technical on y'all.


----------



## nfraso

You would think 'ultra' would be a step above 'super' in turn above 'extremely'. But I guess all of those words really are synonyms of one another and don't really denote anything different by meaning. What a messy convention.


----------



## kong

Just watched the internship. I don't have any readings but it sounded like a few good spots of 15hz-30hz of goodness!


----------



## Mongo171

That's science for you. Never makes sense! LOL


However, on the Frequency Spectrum, the upper end of human hearing is VLF (Very Low Frequency). That's up to 30KHz. Go figure!


----------



## spidey.joe80

The bass in those Elysium graphs looks a lot colder than the bass I graphed from the Korean screener.

Hope the screener doesn't end up having better bass than the final release


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23996573
> 
> 
> The bass in those Elysium graphs looks a lot colder than the bass I graphed from the Korean screener.
> 
> Hope the screener doesn't end up having better bass than the final release



Cause that rls had juiced up audio that was tampered with.


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23996240
> 
> 
> You would think 'ultra' would be a step above 'super' in turn above 'extremely'. But I guess all of those words really are synonyms of one another and don't really denote anything different by meaning. What a messy convention.



If your playing Killer Instinct yes..


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23996178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23995908
> 
> 
> 
> Over excursion occurs in the ULF frequencies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY suck at this. I'm sorry if I offend anyone.
> 
> 
> It's not actually ULF freqs in the range we call it. It is actually ELF (Extremely Low Frequencies) frequencies that go from 3Hz to 30Hz. Super Low Frequencies (SLF) go from 30Hz to 300Hz. Ultra Low Frequencies (ULF) go from 300Hz to 3,000Hz. And so on.
> 
> 
> I'm an electronics technician by trade. Sorry to get technical on y'all.
Click to expand...


I was wondering when someone would notice this.


----------



## audiofan1

If I remember correctly didn't "Bag End" have a sub called "Elf" years back?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23995908
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure this is the case with the SubM, but I would guess that it is:
> 
> 
> Most commercial subs have a limiter. This is a good thing from a safety perspective as the limiter prevents the sub from being damaged from over excursion. As nube and others have mentioned, the OHF scene is probably the most demanding scene recorded. It is my new go to scene to show off pure ULF. There is definitely no mistaking that scene from being short on ULF or impact.
> 
> 
> It would make intuitive sense that you could create that scene because you ran a sweep at 109db and were flat to 7hz. The problem is, that is just a sweep and not real world content. During real world material, like the OHF scene, your subs are requested to play 7hz and below, AND 7hz and up extremely hot all at the same time, unlike a sweep. This really pushes the limits of the sub.
> 
> 
> It is scenes like this that would cause the limiter to engage to prevent damage to the sub, so instead of recreating the content, it is playing it back 'neutered' in a sense. Over excursion occurs in the ULF frequencies, and would be the first to go...and as a result, the OHF scene is lacking as you describe, even though you didn't hear any distortion or thought your sub 'handled' it fine.



That would make sense. I was wondering if it had anything to do with running out of headroom with running hot, DEQ, and a low shelf filter. I admit the dynamics of all that working together is something I have an very novice understanding of. But I do know it takes A LOT to reproduce ULF at high spl. I was thinking about disengaging the low shelf and or DEQ and trying again. The one thing that is throwing me for a loop (or could be the reason) is both Submersives are on a 15amp circuit so it seems the breaker would pop first. Or since I listen at -15 in a small untreated room perhaps. 20hz is a lot more impressive at 127db that 112 db right?


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23996873
> 
> 
> That would make sense. I was wondering if it had anything to do with running out of headroom with running hot, DEQ, and a low shelf filter. I admit the dynamics of all that working together is something I have an very novice understanding of. But I do know it takes A LOT to reproduce ULF at high spl. I was thinking about disengaging the low shelf and or DEQ and trying again. The one thing that is throwing me for a loop (or could be the reason) is both Submersives are on a 15amp circuit so it seems the breaker would pop first. Or since I listen at -15 in a small untreated room perhaps. 20hz is a lot more impressive at 127db that 112 db right?



One of the reasons it is good to run a xo freq of ~80Hz is because it takes 10X the power to gain 10db in the sub's freq region (can't remember the exact freqs). That's why AVR's peter out trying to drive bigger main speakers with lower freqs.


If you are blowing breakers, it's time to either drop another circuit or upgrade to a 20 Amp circuit and breaker.


Of course 20Hz is more impressive at 127db than at 112db. But, you also need the power to drive the rest of your speakers that high to get a nice, balanced system.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23996873
> 
> 
> That would make sense. I was wondering if it had anything to do with running out of headroom with running hot, DEQ, and a low shelf filter. I admit the dynamics of all that working together is something I have an very novice understanding of. But I do know it takes A LOT to reproduce ULF at high spl. I was thinking about disengaging the low shelf and or DEQ and trying again. The one thing that is throwing me for a loop (or could be the reason) is both Submersives are on a 15amp circuit so it seems the breaker would pop first. Or since I listen at -15 in a small untreated room perhaps. 20hz is a lot more impressive at 127db that 112 db right?



I changed exactly this last night...I had the LSF and when running my sweeps without touching the gain or avr level...it was overall 5db higher without the LSF


I immediately disabled it. I was only gaining about 2db on the extreme low end anyhow...so it really wasnt worth the overall neutering of my full bandwidth


----------



## 465784678

IP Man Final Fight for anyone who has ever watched this series. Hits below 20hz couple times :\ One scene around 1hr 25-28min mark looked decent.


----------



## nube

bossobass,


Thanks, man. School's kicking my ass so I don't get to do a whole lot more than browse these days. I'll take a look at some of those scenes you suggested, graph them, and put together a consolidated post with all of them, kinda like the bass sweeps & bass movies acronym post.


Speaking of, if anyone has any additional recommendations for any of those subjects - bass movie acronyms, bass sweeps from movies, or longest/strongest sustained bass scenes - let me know!










mongo171,


Thanks for the information correcting us on use of low frequency acronyms! I'm gonna start calling it ELF immediately!










jlpowell,


Didn't you mention before that you have your equipment running through some type of power conditioner? I think that could artificially limit the output you're seeing by limiting the current draw of the SubMs.


OHF WashMon scene should have the hottest content across the entire bandwidth, from 10-30Hz, for the longest of any movie (21 seconds. And, specifically at the couch/house-resonant frequencies of 15-25Hz, it's especially strong - shockingly so. If that doesn't have more impact than any other scene, something's wacky in your setup.


I'm not saying you have to like the scene more, but, by any objective or subjective measure, it should be more powerful in feeling & hearing than any of those other scenes you mentioned, and it shouldn't even really be close.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23996573
> 
> 
> The bass in those Elysium graphs looks a lot colder than the bass I graphed from the Korean screener.
> 
> Hope the screener doesn't end up having better bass than the final release



I can confirm that the first one I watched had MUCH better bass than the final releases I've been seeing. Huge disappointment actually, because that first release I commented on was/is a MONSTER. It's a lot louder, but bumping my sub level up 3 db on the retail release didn't recreate the effect. Sigh.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23997064
> 
> 
> One of the reasons it is good to run a xo freq of ~80Hz is because it takes 10X the power to gain 10db in the sub's freq region (can't remember the exact freqs). That's why AVR's peter out trying to drive bigger main speakers with lower freqs.
> 
> 
> If you are blowing breakers, it's time to either drop another circuit or upgrade to a 20 Amp circuit and breaker.
> 
> 
> Of course 20Hz is more impressive at 127db than at 112db. But, you also need the power to drive the rest of your speakers that high to get a nice, balanced system.



Hmmm I am "TRYING OUT" a 120hz crossover perhaps that is eating headroom for the same of a straight eq line? I bet it's the LSF I have engaged. Also I haven't blown any breakers at all. That is why I was saying it was weird because if my Submersives were running out of juice and using all their power a breaker would have popped. Remember I was at -15 so that could make it less impressive. Anyway, all guestimations at this point







. I will experiment. I'm not sure I like the LSF anyhow. I'm just getting to know this whole world of high end subs and ULF


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23997258
> 
> 
> I changed exactly this last night...I had the LSF and when running my sweeps without touching the gain or avr level...it was overall 5db higher without the LSF
> 
> 
> I immediately disabled it. I was only gaining about 2db on the extreme low end anyhow...so it really wasnt worth the overall neutering of my full bandwidth



Thanks Brian!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23997304
> 
> 
> bossobass,
> 
> 
> Thanks, man. School's kicking my ass so I don't get to do a whole lot more than browse these days. I'll take a look at some of those scenes you suggested, graph them, and put together a consolidated post with all of them, kinda like the bass sweeps & bass movies acronym post.
> 
> 
> Speaking of, if anyone has any additional recommendations for any of those subjects - bass movie acronyms, bass sweeps from movies, or longest/strongest sustained bass scenes - let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mongo171,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information correcting us on use of low frequency acronyms! I'm gonna start calling it ELF immediately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jlpowell,
> 
> 
> Didn't you mention before that you have your equipment running through some type of power conditioner? I think that could artificially limit the output you're seeing by limiting the current draw of the SubMs.
> 
> 
> OHF WashMon scene should have the hottest content across the entire bandwidth, from 10-30Hz, for the longest of any movie (21 seconds. And, specifically at the couch/house-resonant frequencies of 15-25Hz, it's especially strong - shockingly so. If that doesn't have more impact than any other scene, something's wacky in your setup.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying you have to like the scene more, but, by any objective or subjective measure, it should be more powerful in feeling & hearing than any of those other scenes you mentioned, and it shouldn't even really be close.



Thanks Nube! It really is great we can collaborate and learn from each other rather than living with dysfunction! I do have them plugged into a power conditioner. It could be limiting. I didn't think otherwise since EVERYTHING is SO impressive! But I will figure a way to test. I have a 4 plug in smaller monster 4x6 wall unit I could use and still plug my Sherbourn amp and everything in . Sound good?


----------



## jlpowell84

Btw I watched Frankensteins Army and it was pretty heavy. The "like" sine wave bass during certain scenes at prob 15hz were rattling something in the rafters. Not as bad a movie as I thought either


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23997724
> 
> 
> Hmmm I am "TRYING OUT" a 120hz crossover perhaps that is eating headroom for the same of a straight eq line? I bet it's the LSF I have engaged. Also I haven't blown any breakers at all. That is why I was saying it was weird because if my Submersives were running out of juice and using all their power a breaker would have popped. Remember I was at *-15* so that could make it less impressive. Anyway, all guestimations at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will experiment. I'm not sure I like the LSF anyhow. I'm just getting to know this whole world of high end subs and ULF



There lies most likely your problem. I watch movies at -15 with my wife lol. I play at reference when it is just me in the house.


I watched OHF at reference..........................It was scary to say the least. Strongest ULF in a movie and longest duration as well I reckon. I didn't hear any clipping or bad sounds from the Submersives either lol. They just cruised along


----------



## nube

wth718,


I'm not convinced there's an issue with Elysium. The most recent PvA graph has really great extension to 10Hz, which is pretty darned fantastic! Also, compare spidey.joe80's scenecap graphs here to pretsam's scenecap graphs here and you'll see there's not a whole ton of difference other than the levels - which people graphing can manipulate as they graph.


What incentive would a studio have for releasing a greatly enhanced mix in Asia, but a neutered one in North America & Europe? That sounds silly.


If there is some difference, is it, rather, that the encoding used by these pir8s somehow changed the mix, with perhaps a loudness or bass enhance feature or something via their ripping software?


I've noticed that the mix on the supposed full, untouched Blu-ray, is a very low bitrate for 7.1 DTS-HD MA. It's something like 2700kbps, which is about half of normal blockbuster movies released these days. For instance, The Wolverine is 5400ish kbps in its 7.1 mix.


If there really is an issue, maybe the studio messed up? I have a hard time believing that, but stranger things have happened...just not recently.


pretsam,


Ip Man isn't the one people should be watching.







There's another version of that story that has much, much better bass! I'll post measurements from The Grandmaster tonight over at D-B.com when I get home - it's a monster!


jlpowell,


Yeah, try with your subs plugged directly into the wall, without any conditioning - they don't need it. I mentioned this because I also have an APC power conditioner, and it definitely limits current going to my EP4000 sub amp if I have it plugged in. I don't think the 120Hz XO would eat up much headroom, so that wouldn't likely cause TIH end fight scene to sound/feel more intense than the OHF WashMon scene.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23997820
> 
> 
> There lies most likely your problem. I watch movies at -15 with my wife lol. I play at reference when it is just me in the house.
> 
> 
> I watched OHF at reference..........................It was scary to say the least. Strongest ULF in a movie and longest duration as well I reckon. I didn't hear any clipping or bad sounds from the Submersives either lol. They just cruised along



Haha, i'm @ -14 with the wife & kids, always bringing me down...


----------



## jlpowell84

Ok. It is still impressive at -15, just not a definitive first at -15. After I get my room treatments and JTR speakers I imagine I might make it to -8 max. Small room at 9ft from LR mains


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12180#post_23997849
> 
> 
> wth718,
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced there's an issue with Elysium. The most recent PvA graph has really great extension to 10Hz, which is pretty darned fantastic! Also, compare spidey.joe80's scenecap graphs here to pretsam's scenecap graphs here and you'll see there's not a whole ton of difference other than the levels - which people graphing can manipulate as they graph.
> 
> 
> What incentive would a studio have for releasing a greatly enhanced mix in Asia, but a neutered one in North America & Europe? That sounds silly.
> 
> 
> If there is some difference, is it, rather, that the encoding used by these pir8s somehow changed the mix, with perhaps a loudness or bass enhance feature or something via their ripping software?
> 
> 
> I've noticed that the mix on the supposed full, untouched Blu-ray, is a very low bitrate for 7.1 DTS-HD MA. It's something like 2700kbps, which is about half of normal blockbuster movies released these days. For instance, The Wolverine is 5400ish kbps in its 7.1 mix.
> 
> 
> If there really is an issue, maybe the studio messed up? I have a hard time believing that, but stranger things have happened...just not recently.
> 
> 
> pretsam,
> 
> 
> Ip Man isn't the one people should be watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's another version of that story that has much, much better bass! I'll post measurements from The Grandmaster tonight over at D-B.com when I get home - it's a monster!
> 
> 
> jlpowell,
> 
> 
> Yeah, try with your subs plugged directly into the wall, without any conditioning - they don't need it. I mentioned this because I also have an APC power conditioner, and it definitely limits current going to my EP4000 sub amp if I have it plugged in. I don't think the 120Hz XO would eat up much headroom, so that wouldn't likely cause TIH end fight scene to sound/feel more intense than the OHF WashMon scene.



Ok will do









What do you think about the LSF with the mini dsp? Will that have a negative effect? I have been thinking of just running PGM 2 on the Submersives. That gives about a 4db rise below 40hz


----------



## jlpowell84

How was the Green Lantern in the bass department? Subjective opinions?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

this was quoted from Tom V when I asked about any boosting of LSF frequencies:


Also, remember that when you boost the amp in the ULFs (10-20hz) you will also be chewing up a lot of headroom that could cause the more common bass frequencies (25-100hz) to compress much sooner. For example, a 6dB boost down low effectively renders the 725 watt amplifier into about 180 watts(speaking in terms of potential headroom) across the entire operating bandwidth.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12100_100#post_23998173
> 
> 
> this was quoted from Tom V when I asked about any boosting of LSF frequencies:
> 
> 
> Also, remember that when you boost the amp in the ULFs (10-20hz) you will also be chewing up a lot of headroom that could cause the more common bass frequencies (25-100hz) to compress much sooner. For example, a 6dB boost down low effectively renders the 725 watt amplifier into about 180 watts(speaking in terms of potential headroom) across the entire operating bandwidth.



Yeah, but the ULF's are usually at lower levels in spl so to me it all depends if your subs need all that power to hit a certain spl at a certain frequency. If your sub will use all it's amps and drivers to do so you probably should get another sub for that headroom.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12180#post_23997849
> 
> 
> wth718,
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced there's an issue with Elysium. The most recent PvA graph has really great extension to 10Hz, which is pretty darned fantastic! Also, compare spidey.joe80's scenecap graphs here to pretsam's scenecap graphs here and you'll see there's not a whole ton of difference other than the levels - which people graphing can manipulate as they graph.
> 
> 
> What incentive would a studio have for releasing a greatly enhanced mix in Asia, but a neutered one in North America & Europe? That sounds silly.
> 
> 
> If there is some difference, is it, rather, that the encoding used by these pir8s somehow changed the mix, with perhaps a loudness or bass enhance feature or something via their ripping software?
> 
> 
> I've noticed that the mix on the supposed full, untouched Blu-ray, is a very low bitrate for 7.1 DTS-HD MA. It's something like 2700kbps, which is about half of normal blockbuster movies released these days. For instance, The Wolverine is 5400ish kbps in its 7.1 mix.
> 
> 
> If there really is an issue, maybe the studio messed up? I have a hard time believing that, but stranger things have happened...just not recently.



It's quite possible that someone applied some bass enhancement somewhere. Normally, I listen to movies at -10 to -8 with dyn eq on (with some outliers like Oblivion, which is recorded lower). But with the first rip, I could only do -12 comfortably because it was making my room rattle to all hell. But other than a few instances of voices dipping into my sub's range, it was very well done, no matter what the cause. I tried bumping up the LFE levels to compensate for the volume difference, but the effect just wasn't the same. Don't get me wrong, the US release is good, but the other was GREAT. Interesting about the bitrate, too.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12180#post_23998310
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the ULF's are usually at lower levels in spl so to me it all depends if your subs need all that power to hit a certain spl at a certain frequency. If your sub will use all it's amps and drivers to do so you probably should get another sub for that headroom.



no i totally agree with what your saying. I just wanted to explain to the OP the effects of any boost in lower frequencies


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12180#post_23998310
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the ULF's are usually at lower levels in spl so to me it all depends if your subs need all that power to hit a certain spl at a certain frequency. If your sub will use all it's amps and drivers to do so you probably should get another sub for that headroom.



Ok so the OHF scene was not dominant for me like everyone else. Theories are limiters on the sub or possibly because I have them plugged into my power conditioner. The thing I still don't understand is that if the hotness at 20hz was compressing or the sub was limiting to protect then that would mean I am at the limits if two 2400 watt speaker power amps. I am having a hard time with the fact the breaker didn't pop (15 amp circuit). It seems if I was reaching limits I would have surpassed the line capability. I don't worry about this because I listen at -15 being so close and a small room. I am thinking that may have been the reason. Listening at -15 that is because it was still cool and impressive. This is just me thinking out loud here so don't take what I say as I am defending these theories. So the real question is...Listening at -15 should the OHF Washington monument scene still be THE top dawg scene? I am basing this question off the fact that our abilities to perceive 20hz with spl can drop rapidly. So at say 113db as opposed to 126 at reference could the raw awesomeness drop because of the spl drop? Again just thinking out loud so don't crucify me please!


----------



## fecund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12090#post_23975295
> 
> 
> Getaway 5.1 DTSMA - played back reference level
> 
> Finally a flick with some deep crunching bass and lots of it
> 
> Low end is fantastic - really tight and good volume
> 
> Ford Shelby GT500 sounded superb - nice and throaty
> 
> Its a Cheesy popcorn film for sure - for me on big screen and played loud was fun -
> 
> Selena Gomez Is god awful however



Agree with all of this. Not a bass monster, but it does get low.


----------



## sdaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23995700
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I don't know how to include all of the Quotes in this post. Just know how to Quote one post.
> 
> 
> Bill was trying to explain to someone why his level meters didn't move with low bass for certain movies and moved like crazy for one particular movie.
> 
> 
> It is the fundamental waves we are talking about and how much power (as in Watts) it takes to reproduce certain frequencies (Hertz) to certain sound levels (db). It is not possible for the brain to reproduce a fundamental freq from the harmonics of that wave.



I took it as he was saying the wise engineer could get the effect he wanted without ULF content.

And here's this ..... http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missing_fundamental


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdaddy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12180#post_23998541
> 
> 
> I took it as he was saying the wise engineer could get the effect he wanted without ULF content.
> 
> And here's this ..... http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missing_fundamental



Very interesting. Thank you for correcting me.


----------



## jlpowell84

Ok this post WILL get taken out of context and viewed as blasphemy in this thread. I will preface by saying I LOVE ULF. I feel movies are incomplete that are filtered at 20, 30 and 40hz. It makes a much more complete sound and feel when a crash or whatever that needs it has ULF. But...I think 18hz and below are secondary in importance of bass mix. If we had to choose between 18hz and below or 20-80 hz the choice is obvious.


So here is my theory. Total opinion obviously. The OHF scene should have had a little less ULF and more mid bass. I feel this would have made it more realistic and complete. Compare the graph to a TIH graph. The Hulk sounds much more complete to me with it generating up at 50-60hz and having the ULF to support it and partner with it. Does that make sense? Again I'm not saying the OHF scene sucks or anything like that. Just that I feel it would be more complete with more mid bass punch.


I got this in a PM about my comments on this scene.

"The WM scene with all those bricks crumbling should have much more midbass "crunch" to it"

And this guy has a Cap S2 as ONE of his subs. So can we HEAR what I am saying and not take it out of context? History proves otherwise so be nice please


----------



## bsoko2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12180#post_23998499
> 
> 
> Ok so the OHF scene was not dominant for me like everyone else. Theories are limiters on the sub or possibly because I have them plugged into my power conditioner. The thing I still don't understand is that if the hotness at 20hz was compressing or the sub was limiting to protect then that would mean I am at the limits if two 2400 watt speaker power amps. I am having a hard time with the fact the breaker didn't pop (15 amp circuit). It seems if I was reaching limits I would have surpassed the line capability. I don't worry about this because I listen at -15 being so close and a small room. I am thinking that may have been the reason. Listening at -15 that is because it was still cool and impressive. This is just me thinking out loud here so don't take what I say as I am defending these theories. So the real question is...Listening at -15 should the OHF Washington monument scene still be THE top dawg scene? I am basing this question off the fact that our abilities to perceive 20hz with spl can drop rapidly. So at say 113db as opposed to 126 at reference could the raw awesomeness drop because of the spl drop? Again just thinking out loud so don't crucify me please!



I'm now playing reference and my xovers are all 60 hz. With the JTR's the surrounds and main stage is so clear with plenty of mid bass.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsoko2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12180#post_23998694
> 
> 
> I'm now playing reference and my xovers are all 60 hz. With the JTR's the surrounds and main stage is so clear with plenty of mid bass.



You also have 27 eight inch mid drivers in your room!


----------



## BCRSS

I have to agree with jlpowell84 that the OHF scene is epic but thought that the bass could have been spread out more with all the debris falling. Sounded too crisp for breaking off instead of gradually coming to that break off as like the beginning of the scene. I still think the sweep in WWZ is what I like, just seemed like it left you numb.


On a side note and maybe off topic, so please excuse me, but is there any thread like this for TV shows? Reason I ask is that I never really thought to much of the bass in a TV show but the last couple of episodes of The Mentalist had some pretty good bass pulse in them that was shaking my room.

Thanks


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12180#post_23997849
> 
> 
> wth718,
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced there's an issue with Elysium. The most recent PvA graph has really great extension to 10Hz, which is pretty darned fantastic! Also, compare spidey.joe80's scenecap graphs here to pretsam's scenecap graphs here and you'll see there's not a whole ton of difference other than the levels - which people graphing can manipulate as they graph.
> 
> 
> What incentive would a studio have for releasing a greatly enhanced mix in Asia, but a neutered one in North America & Europe? That sounds silly.
> 
> 
> If there is some difference, is it, rather, that the encoding used by these pir8s somehow changed the mix, with perhaps a loudness or bass enhance feature or something via their ripping software?
> 
> 
> I've noticed that the mix on the supposed full, untouched Blu-ray, is a very low bitrate for 7.1 DTS-HD MA. It's something like 2700kbps, which is about half of normal blockbuster movies released these days. For instance, The Wolverine is 5400ish kbps in its 7.1 mix.
> 
> 
> If there really is an issue, maybe the studio messed up? I have a hard time believing that, but stranger things have happened...just not recently.
> 
> 
> pretsam,
> 
> 
> Ip Man isn't the one people should be watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's another version of that story that has much, much better bass! I'll post measurements from The Grandmaster tonight over at D-B.com when I get home - it's a monster!



Yea, I noticed that on the FULL bluray it's Russian source with DTSHD at 2775kbps. There should be a US bluray floating around I think that I want to check as proof provided by another group. I did compare DTS Russian vs DTS (possible US) and both were identical, just haven't seen the source of the full bluray yet of the other gorup to check on DTSHD bitrate. It's pretty much Monsters University all over again.


I believe from what I read that very first rls was tampered with audio from that screener.


I'll be looking forward to The Grandmaster graphs. I don't have that flick yet but will have to check it out now!


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pretsam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12180_60#post_23998892
> 
> 
> Yea, I noticed that on the FULL bluray it's Russian source with DTSHD at 2775kbps. There should be a US bluray floating around I think that I want to check as proof provided by another group. I did compare DTS Russian vs DTS (possible US) and both were identical, just haven't seen the source of the full bluray yet of the other gorup to check on DTSHD bitrate. It's pretty much Monsters University all over again.
> 
> 
> I believe from what I read that very first rls was tampered with audio from that screener.
> 
> 
> I'll be looking forward to The Grandmaster graphs. I don't have that flick yet but will have to check it out now!



What do you mean by Monster's University all over again? This is really just why you can't rely on a number in an nfo. DTS-HD is variable bitrate, that number means nothing like it does for DTS or DD like 1.5mbps or 768kbps. The only number that may be useful is a calculated average bitrate or similar.


As suspected Monster's (including early releases we scanned) was fine from a bitrate/lossless standpoint; it had issues in playback (dropouts) due to a Disney / TrueHD / seamless branching issue. These were responsible for "lossless check failed" errors in eac3to some may have noticed, and are no different on US retail copies. Even this forum's BD discussion is full of those reports.


In other words, unless there is hard evidence supporting the idea that a DTS-HD track is anything but lossless, assume it is. It's more than likely just fine- that number is all but meaningless. People are lazy, and the path of least resistance is demuxing a Blu-ray and leaving tracks untouched. DTS-HD is a lossless encoder. You would have to demux the track, convert to WAVs, compress the audio using some other encoder, convert back to WAVs and then encode again with DTS-HD and hope that reduced your final file size? Who would do that?


It would be like taking a lossless TIFF, converting to JPG and then saving it "losslessly" back as a TIFF again hoping for savings. It makes no sense- if you wanted a smaller file size you'd just use the DTS core.


----------



## nfraso

Percy Jackson Sea of Monsters vs the Lightning Thief:


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12180#post_23999154
> 
> 
> Percy Jackson Sea of Monsters vs the Lightning Thief:



Exactly as I thought. Once again....


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Son of a...


----------



## Cowboys

It's not as good bass as the first one but the bass sweep I quote below is worth watching/demoing.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12000#post_23958819
> 
> 
> I am watching Percy Jackson Sea of monsters and it has very good bass especially the bass sweep starting at minute 1:25:51. I am watching at -13db volume with sub 3db hot and that scene moves lots of air. I would like to see the graph of this scene- awesome low stuff that got added to my favorite demo scene collection.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pretsam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12180_60#post_23998892
> 
> 
> Yea, I noticed that on the FULL bluray it's Russian source with DTSHD at 2775kbps. There should be a US bluray floating around I think that I want to check as proof provided by another group. I did compare DTS Russian vs DTS (possible US) and both were identical, just haven't seen the source of the full bluray yet of the other gorup to check on DTSHD bitrate. It's pretty much Monsters University all over again.
> 
> 
> I believe from what I read that very first rls was tampered with audio from that screener.
> 
> 
> I'll be looking forward to The Grandmaster graphs. I don't have that flick yet but will have to check it out now!



I took a look at a Polish BD and the DTS-HD looks the same here as well (I'll graph as well to verify LFE). The reason for the low "average" bitrate, or file size you could say, is the bit depth:16-bit, not 24-bit. If I'm not mistaken, info scans got this correct- but to verify that this is what we'll see on say a US retail disc, examine the back of the BD cover:

 


In the bottom left under DTS-HD logo you'll see SBM or Super Bit Mapping. This is a Sony term for conversion from master to 16-bit depth.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12180_60#post_23999409
> 
> 
> It's not as good bass as the first one but the bass sweep I quote below is worth watching/demoing.



Here's that scene, 1hr 25min 50s:


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12180#post_23999466
> 
> 
> I took a look at a Polish BD and the DTS-HD looks the same here as well (I'll graph as well to verify LFE). The reason for the low "average" bitrate, or file size you could say, is the bit depth:16-bit, not 24-bit. If I'm not mistaken, info scans got this correct- but to verify that this is what we'll see on say a US retail disc, examine the back of the BD cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the bottom left under DTS-HD logo you'll see SBM or Super Bit Mapping. This is a Sony term for conversion from master to 16-bit depth.



Yea it's the 16-bit causing for the lower bitrate to be shown. I checked on this also and saw it after that post and checked Monsters University and it was using 16-bit as well. So, ignore what I was saying "monsters university all over." Good tidbit on the back of the cover to check!


----------



## nube

nfraso,


Regarding bitrates on supposedly lossless audio tracks, I wasn't suggesting people were doing some rigamarole of re-encoding. I was referring to their tendency to lie about / fabricate the stats on various releases.


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12180#post_23999613
> 
> 
> nfraso,
> 
> 
> Regarding bitrates on supposedly lossless audio tracks, I wasn't suggesting people were doing some rigamarole of re-encoding. I was referring to their tendency to lie about / fabricate the stats on various releases.



Yea, there are some dirty rls out there that people fabricate audio, a lot of it is trusting certain groups.


----------



## Toe

Bummer the new Percy is not up to LT standards. I just watched LT last weekend again for the first time since my watch when it first hit blu ray and what a fantastic LFE track! Wish the sequel was on par.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12180_60#post_23999613
> 
> 
> nfraso,
> 
> 
> Regarding bitrates on supposedly lossless audio tracks, I wasn't suggesting people were doing some rigamarole of re-encoding. I was referring to their tendency to lie about / fabricate the stats on various releases.



Roger that.


Here's what I've got for Elysium:

 


Looking briefly, mine is definitely different from pretsam's.


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12180#post_23999641
> 
> 
> Bummer the new Percy is not up to LT standards. I just watched LT last weekend again for the first time since my watch when it first hit blu ray and what a fantastic LFE track! Wish the sequel was on par.


Is it a lot worse than LT?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12210#post_23999667
> 
> 
> Is it a lot worse than LT?



Check out the comparison on the previous page. Below 30hz, there is a significant difference. Even above 30hz, LT has a nice advantage.


----------



## nfraso

Here's mine overlaid with pretsam's:

 


You can see his has a lot more low end- it starts out spot on (with minor level differences) until 70Hz and then his low end separates.


I compared the graphs we both did of Getaway and they are identical.


wth718 is definitely on to something here:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120_60#post_23997626
> 
> 
> I can confirm that the first one I watched had MUCH better bass than the final releases I've been seeing. Huge disappointment actually, because that first release I commented on was/is a MONSTER. It's a lot louder, but bumping my sub level up 3 db on the retail release didn't recreate the effect. Sigh.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12200_40#post_23999641
> 
> 
> Bummer the new Percy is not up to LT standards. I just watched LT last weekend again for the first time since my watch when it first hit blu ray and what a fantastic LFE track! Wish the sequel was on par.



Yeah! the LFE was breath taking


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12150#post_23996573
> 
> 
> The bass in those Elysium graphs looks a lot colder than the bass I graphed from the Korean screener.
> 
> Hope the screener doesn't end up having better bass than the final release



Spidey, you actually watched the movie, right? The version I saw came out several weeks after you first posted about it and matched up with your description. From what I can see, there are 3 different FR's posted on this thread. I'm really curious to get to the bottom of it. I can't remember ever seeing another instance where a pre-retail (non-retail) version of a movie had MORE bass than the retail. And it wasn't as if the presentation was crappy, voices unclear, etc. Very strange.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12180_60#post_23999796
> 
> 
> Spidey, you actually watched the movie, right? The version I saw came out several weeks after you first posted about it and matched up with your description. From what I can see, there are 3 different FR's posted on this thread. I'm really curious to get to the bottom of it. I can't remember ever seeing another instance where a pre-retail (non-retail) version of a movie had MORE bass than the retail. And it wasn't as if the presentation was crappy, voices unclear, etc. Very strange.



Right now I believe we only have two for sure. pretsam and spidey have waterfalls to compare, but they are mostly different scenes at different levels, and spidey didn't have a PvA graph to compare so we'd know for sure.


At this point it seems pre-releases may have had a hotter low end and both spidey and pretsam are referencing this in their graphs, though in different ways (as nube alluded to).


But the DTS-HD I've scanned is definitely different, that's for sure.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12210#post_23999835
> 
> 
> Right now I believe we only have two for sure. pretsam and spidey have waterfalls to compare, but they are mostly different scenes at different levels, and spidey didn't have a PvA graph to compare so we'd know for sure.
> 
> 
> At this point it seems pre-releases may have had a hotter low end and both spidey and pretsam are referencing this in their graphs, though in different ways (as nube alluded to).
> 
> 
> But the DTS-HD I've scanned is definitely different, that's for sure.



Thanks for the correction. Seriously, I hope there's some mistake somewhere and everyone will get to experience what I did. It easily hit the top of my bass movie of the year list.


----------



## nube

nfraso,


The 7.1 lossless you've looked at seems to have a fine low end, if not the same as was measured by pretsam. This is certainly another reason why it's hard to trust the pir8 releases to be definitive, and better to trust the retail / reviewer BR discs when possible.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12210#post_23999765
> 
> 
> Here's mine overlaid with pretsam's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see his has a lot more low end- it starts out spot on (with minor level differences) until 70Hz and then his low end separates.
> 
> 
> I compared the graphs we both did of Getaway and they are identical.
> 
> 
> wth718 is definitely on to something here:



Just thought of something...did you graph the DTS core track on the disc you got the DTS-MA from? Not sure if you mentioned that.


----------



## Mrkazador

I've noticed on the graphs I have done which are the core audio track, is about 5db hotter than the lossless graphs.


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12180_60#post_23999938
> 
> 
> nfraso,
> 
> 
> The 7.1 lossless you've looked at seems to have a fine low end, if not the same as was measured by pretsam. This is certainly another reason why it's hard to trust the pir8 releases to be definitive, and better to trust the retail / reviewer BR discs when possible.



Yes, I definitely wouldn't put much stock into graphing screeners. As long as it's lossless TrueHD/DTS-HD, I think we're pretty safe in assuming that's what everyone in the world will see when the disc hits doorsteps.


On the other hand, I don't mind seeing this stuff graphed as it may reveal content that has been filtered, when many still argue the content was never there to begin with. Maybe someone reviewed a screener and complained about the hot low end, or saw damage to unprotected equipment, or ugly noises and the low end mix ended up getting tamed a bit at the last minute before these BDs were authored... who knows I guess. Man that would suck.


In any case, it's certainly a vast improvement over most of what we've seen lately, so it's hard to complain!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12180_60#post_23999945
> 
> 
> Just thought of something...did you graph the DTS core track on the disc you got the DTS-MA from? Not sure if you mentioned that.



This is the method I use: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820_60#post_23468771 


As I'm understanding, the correctly placed dtsdecoderdll.dll allows the DTS-HD stream to be decoded during the mixdown to mono WAV for Spectrum Lab, and the way you verify that .dll's being loaded and used correctly is through Audio Path:

 


So I do believe DTS-HD MA is being decoded- though I'm not sure the core it's built on would necessarily measure any differently really (for our purposes).


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12180#post_23999154
> 
> 
> Percy Jackson Sea of Monsters vs the Lightning Thief:



Wow. That is......impressive. Taking away that much LF took work and dedication. Bra-vo.


JSS


----------



## 465784678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12210#post_24000138
> 
> 
> Yes, I definitely wouldn't put much stock into graphing screeners. As long as it's lossless TrueHD/DTS-HD, I think we're pretty safe in assuming that's what everyone in the world will see when the disc hits doorsteps.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I don't mind seeing this stuff graphed as it may reveal content that has been filtered, when many still argue the content was never there to begin with. Maybe someone reviewed a screener and complained about the hot low end, or saw damage to unprotected equipment, or ugly noises and the low end mix ended up getting tamed a bit at the last minute before these BDs were authored... who knows I guess. Man that would suck.
> 
> 
> In any case, it's certainly a vast improvement over most of what we've seen lately, so it's hard to complain!
> 
> This is the method I use: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8820_60#post_23468771
> 
> 
> As I'm understanding, the correctly placed dtsdecoderdll.dll allows the DTS-HD stream to be decoded during the mixdown to mono WAV for Spectrum Lab, and the way you verify that .dll's being loaded and used correctly is through Audio Path:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I do believe DTS-HD MA is being decoded- though I'm not sure the core it's built on would necessarily measure any differently really (for our purposes).



Wow that does seem to be a bit of a difference but I'm no master mind at reading graphs. It could be like Mrkazador said. I'll try doing the DTSHD track and see what I come up with if I get some time tonight. I use method Mrkazador showed me through d-b.com. Extract the track then use eac3to to split it up, load it up in Audacity make proper adjustments then combine to 1 mono track and add 2min silence beginning and end then export to wav and use the Scenecap settings in SL. I'm not sure if this would require a different route in doing a DTSHD track over just a DTS.


wth718 did you watch the US stereo verison or the home made 5.1 track, that was Russian 5.1 and US stereo track mixed together then cleaned up etc. Only one that's been out is a Russian 5.1 WEBDL with separate US stereo track for longest time.


----------



## tboe77

Finally had a chance to watch Man of Steel yesterday. I liked the movie, but the audio was disappointing. Not only was the bass lacking, but the sound in general just seemed . . . off. Not sure how to describe it. It seemed like the levels were all over the place, and really inconsistent with the onscreen action.


It's really too bad. If the audio had been on par with Oblivion (for example) it would probably be my new favourite superhero movie. As it is, I think TIH still holds that title for me.


----------



## basshead81

Has Red 2 been measured? I just watched it tonight at -7 and it was pretty awsome. It felt like there was some pretty good LFE and the overall dynamics of the movie was spot on. I would give it atleast a 4 star.


----------



## nube

Yep, Red 2 has been measured. You know you love that movie theater style 30Hz bass!










There's a whole boatload of new measurements maxmercy and I have completed over at Data-Bass.com. Here are links to each:

Getaway 

Red 2 

The Grandmaster 

Frankenstein's Army 


Red 2 is by far the weakest out of all of them. It'll be lucky to get a 3.0 overall score because it has no extension, and the levels are really low.


Getaway is a beast, but an exceptionally bad movie and not really very good execution for the bass.


The Grandmaster is supposed to be an OK movie, but it measures like a beast, and looked to have a fair amount of content below 20Hz. (Not as much as another movie that'll come out in a few weeks, though...wow!)


Frankenstein's Army looks to have nonstop bass, with the least dynamics ever measured. It's probably not a very good movie, though - like Getaway, don't waste your money on this at all!


The great thing about movies that are low in level? Just turn 'em up! Can't do that with a lack of extension, sadly...


----------



## Toe

I loved Frankensteins Army personally, but it is odd to say the least.







One of my favorite bass tracks this year as well, go figure.







If Frank Zappa, Quentin Tarantino and Alice Cooper got together and made a movie FA is what you would get which could be a very good thing or a very bad thing depending on the person. Worked for me, and hell I even bought it I enjoyed it so much. The audio supported the film VERY well IMO and the surround work was fantastic to boot. IMO, this is one that really needs to be seen/heard before making full judgment.


As eNoize graphed, the interrogation scene at ~27:?? has an ~1:30 20hz tone as I remember that is a lot of fun (I thought). Prop Head at around the 50 minute mark is a huge bass scene as well.


Just my opinion, but if your looking for an all out bass assault, this will do the trick and is well worth a rent to find out which side of the fence you are on as far as the film itself.







I have watched it twice already and I know this will become a Halloween staple for me in the years to come. I actually have a 3rd watch scheduled this weekend when a friend and his wife come to stay here as this type of film I know will be right up his alley.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12210#post_24001347
> 
> 
> I loved Frankensteins Army personally, but it is odd to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite bass tracks this year as well, go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Frank Zappa, Quentin Tarantino and Alice Cooper got together and made a movie FA is what you would get which could be a very good thing or a very bad thing depending on the person. Worked for me, and hell I even bought it I enjoyed it so much. The audio supported the film VERY well IMO and the surround work was fantastic to boot. IMO, this is one that really needs to be seen/heard before making full judgment.
> 
> 
> As eNoize graphed, the interrogation scene at ~27:?? has an ~1:30 20hz tone as I remember that is a lot of fun (I thought). Prop Head at around the 50 minute mark is a huge bass scene as well.
> 
> 
> Just my opinion, but if your looking for an all out bass assault, this will do the trick and is well worth a rent to find out which side of the fence you are on as far as the film itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched it twice already and I know this will become a Halloween staple for me in the years to come. I actually have a 3rd watch scheduled this weekend when a friend and his wife come to stay here as this type of film I know will be right up his alley.



If you can't do gore then don't get it. You have to approach it that it is a piece of art in the form of film. You will enjoy it if so and the bass supports the scenes and the style of the way they do the scenes. I really enjoyed it. My fiancée had a "keep it at arms length" approach to enjoying it. She didn't at all. She also didn't like all the gore. It doesn't bother or affect me though


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12210#post_24001477
> 
> 
> If you can't do gore then don't get it. You have to approach it that it is a piece of art in the form of film. You will enjoy it if so and the bass supports the scenes and the style of the way they do the scenes. I really enjoyed it. My fiancée had a "keep it at arms length" approach to enjoying it. She didn't at all. She also didn't like all the gore. It doesn't bother or affect me though



Great points.


----------



## Steveo1234

Elysium 4.5 stars.

One word: Awesome! Loved it!

Watched at -3 and the soundtrack was very smooth, no clipping and very little harshness overall. This track to me is at least on the same level as Oblivion. Lots of bass without any noticeable filter with good variety. It might be lacking a bit in the sub 10hz category perhaps but thats nitpicking. Only thing keeping this movie from getting a 5 star from me is that the level would need to be a bit higher to be on the same level as the very best.

Movie was good too with top notch PQ. This is a must buy!


----------



## steve nn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12210#post_24001806
> 
> 
> Elysium 4.5 stars.
> 
> One word: Awesome! Loved it!
> 
> Watched at -3 and the soundtrack was very smooth, no clipping and very little harshness overall. This track to me is at least on the same level as Oblivion. Lots of bass without any noticeable filter with good variety. It might be lacking a bit in the sub 10hz category perhaps but thats nitpicking. Only thing keeping this movie from getting a 5 star from me is that the level would need to be a bit higher to be on the same level as the very best.
> 
> Movie was good too with top notch PQ. This is a must buy!



Great to hear, I have been waiting for this movie. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12210#post_24001806
> 
> 
> Elysium 4.5 stars.
> 
> One word: Awesome! Loved it!
> 
> Watched at -3 and the soundtrack was very smooth, no clipping and very little harshness overall. This track to me is at least on the same level as Oblivion. Lots of bass without any noticeable filter with good variety. It might be lacking a bit in the sub 10hz category perhaps but thats nitpicking. Only thing keeping this movie from getting a 5 star from me is that the level would need to be a bit higher to be on the same level as the very best.
> 
> Movie was good too with top notch PQ. This is a must buy!



Looking at the 2 different graphs posted for Elysium, one would need to bump their sub level up 10 dbs to achieve what I heard. Most don't have that headroom, but those who have those uber systems running super hot will be in for a real treat.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pretsam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12210#post_24000973
> 
> 
> 
> wth718 did you watch the US stereo verison or the home made 5.1 track, that was Russian 5.1 and US stereo track mixed together then cleaned up etc. Only one that's been out is a Russian 5.1 WEBDL with separate US stereo track for longest time.



No, I don't mess with WEBDLs. The one I had was from the group DNL and had a DTS track. It said it was a blu ray source and the PQ was excellent.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12210#post_24001293
> 
> 
> Yep, Red 2 has been measured. You know you love that movie theater style 30Hz bass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a whole boatload of new measurements maxmercy and I have completed over at Data-Bass.com. Here are links to each:
> 
> Getaway
> 
> Red 2
> 
> The Grandmaster
> 
> Frankenstein's Army
> 
> 
> Red 2 is by far the weakest out of all of them. It'll be lucky to get a 3.0 overall score because it has no extension, and the levels are really low.
> 
> 
> Getaway is a beast, but an exceptionally bad movie and not really very good execution for the bass.
> 
> 
> The Grandmaster is supposed to be an OK movie, but it measures like a beast, and looked to have a fair amount of content below 20Hz. (Not as much as another movie that'll come out in a few weeks, though...wow!)
> 
> 
> Frankenstein's Army looks to have nonstop bass, with the least dynamics ever measured. It's probably not a very good movie, though - like Getaway, don't waste your money on this at all!
> 
> 
> The great thing about movies that are low in level? Just turn 'em up! Can't do that with a lack of extension, sadly...



Ok thanks for the link. I see it has 21hz extension, which is much better then the last few movies I have watched anyway. Definately was no WWZ or OHF but I thought it was good overall.


----------



## nube

Remember, the extension rating is the -10dB point for bass content in the movie. It's the point at which that content is half as loud as the loudest segment, or even less (depending on how you rate dBs to perceived loudness).


A -10dB point of 21Hz may be better than what you've watched recently, but it's pretty mediocre in general. Although, I will grant you that it seems about average in comparison to most big-budget action films released in the last 10 years.







They seem to get shafted in the loudness wars.


I think this points to your individual preference more than anything. Maybe you really do like that 30Hz stuff and, if so, that's OK!







Like most people, you prolly enjoyed the bass execution in the Avengers, Thor, and the latest Star Trek, though they were all louder than Red 2. You have ported subs, right?


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12210#post_24001293
> 
> 
> (Not as much as another movie that'll come out in a few weeks, though...wow!)



Which one, Elysium?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

wolverine?


----------



## raynist

Smurfs 2?


----------



## GPBURNS

Elysium - 7.1 DTSMA

Have to say pretty disappointed in this soundtrack

Nothing stands out at all - very flat and no slam factor/crunch

Had decent extension but not very loud.

One of those tracks that just not very exciting

no dynamics -


----------



## Cowboys

^^agree.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12210#post_24002471
> 
> 
> Remember, the extension rating is the -10dB point for bass content in the movie. It's the point at which that content is half as loud as the loudest segment, or even less (depending on how you rate dBs to perceived loudness).
> 
> 
> A -10dB point of 21Hz may be better than what you've watched recently, but it's pretty mediocre in general. Although, I will grant you that it seems about average in comparison to most big-budget action films released in the last 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to get shafted in the loudness wars.
> 
> 
> I think this points to your individual preference more than anything. Maybe you really do like that 30Hz stuff and, if so, that's OK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most people, you prolly enjoyed the bass execution in the Avengers, Thor, and the latest Star Trek, though they were all louder than Red 2. You have ported subs, right?



Yes I believe you are spot on. I actually do love the 30hz stuff, but its nice when some 15-20hz stuff comes along. Yea I have ported subs with 14-15hz extension. However I could of sworn there was a couple scenes in Red 2 that dug down where my couch just pulsated...30hz does not do that. Felt like some 20hz stuff. I also run my subs hot so fwiw.


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ Hmm ! intresting .


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12210#post_24005237
> 
> 
> Elysium - 7.1 DTSMA
> 
> Have to say pretty disappointed in this soundtrack
> 
> Nothing stands out at all - very flat and no slam factor/crunch
> 
> Had decent extension but not very loud.
> 
> One of those tracks that just not very exciting
> 
> no dynamics -



What's going with Elysium? Some folks say its awesome some don't? It's as if there are multiple mixes???


----------



## Steveo1234

GPBURNS & Cowboys:

What level did you listen at and what kind of systems are you using?


----------



## Steveo1234

Not sure.

This is the audio on my disc:


Audio: English / DTS-HD Master Audio / 7.1 / 48 kHz / 2775 kbps / 16-bit

(DTS Core: 5.1 / 48 kHz / 1509 kbps / 16-bit)


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12240#post_24006344
> 
> 
> GPBURNS & Cowboys:
> 
> What level did you listen at and what kind of systems are you using?



Full 7.1 Seaton System for me (3 Submersives) in treated, dedicated room-

Play back all movies at reference level - 0


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Grrrrr redbox bluray version if red2 is lossy DD 5.1


I refused to watch it


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12240#post_24006353
> 
> 
> Not sure.
> 
> This is the audio on my disc:
> 
> 
> Audio: English / DTS-HD Master Audio / 7.1 / 48 kHz / 2775 kbps / 16-bit
> 
> (DTS Core: 5.1 / 48 kHz / 1509 kbps / 16-bit)


Low bit rate and bit depth not good. Just like the Amazing Spider-Man...Boo!!!


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12240#post_24005975
> 
> 
> ^^^ Hmm ! intresting .



I am wondering if there is different mixes?


----------



## kemiza

I watched the Pacific Rim last night not bad. Could've done better with a shot of Cloverfield bass. I heard there was a difference in sound between the 7.1 & 5.1 soundtracks. Is that true? I did notice the bit rate was higher on the 7.1.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12240#post_24006527
> 
> 
> Grrrrr redbox bluray version if red2 is lossy DD 5.1
> 
> 
> I refused to watch it


Bummer! Sounds just like the first one. Two different discs with the lossless version costing a few dollars more


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12240_40#post_24006983
> 
> 
> I am wondering if there is different mixes?



When's the official release for the U.S ?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nfraso*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12210#post_23999765
> 
> 
> Here's mine overlaid with pretsam's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see his has a lot more low end- it starts out spot on (with minor level differences) until 70Hz and then his low end separates.
> 
> 
> I compared the graphs we both did of Getaway and they are identical.
> 
> 
> wth718 is definitely on to something here:



To me this looks like a classic episode of "forgot the LFE channel". That's what I'm thinking when I look at the overlay.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12210#post_24005237
> 
> 
> Elysium - 7.1 DTSMA
> 
> Have to say pretty disappointed in this soundtrack
> 
> Nothing stands out at all - very flat and no slam factor/crunch
> 
> Had decent extension but not very loud.
> 
> One of those tracks that just not very exciting
> 
> no dynamics -



Haven't heard it at home yet but .. from what I remember... there wasn't that much of a spectacular sound mix from the get go. I saw it twice in theaters. I liked the movie, the _movie_ was pretty cool but I don't remember anything outstanding about the actual mix. We'll see when it comes out but I doubt this one will be the 'mix of the year'.


----------



## fecund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12210#post_24005237
> 
> 
> Elysium - 7.1 DTSMA
> 
> Have to say pretty disappointed in this soundtrack
> 
> Nothing stands out at all - very flat and no slam factor/crunch
> 
> Had decent extension but not very loud.
> 
> One of those tracks that just not very exciting
> 
> no dynamics -



Also agree. Listened to the DTS track at -2db.


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12240#post_24007009
> 
> 
> I watched the Pacific Rim last night not bad. Could've done better with a shot of Cloverfield bass. I heard there was a difference in sound between the 7.1 & 5.1 soundtracks. Is that true? I did notice the bit rate was higher on the 7.1.



I watched it with my new fv15hps and they really punded. I have no way of meassuring but it sounded like a lot of 30hz ish stuff. Not much if any ulf. I thought the fight scened were a little slow.. I liked the battle scenes in say transformers much more. Definitely worth watching though and I really enjoyed the audio even though itbwad missing the ulf


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12240#post_24007582
> 
> 
> When's the official release for the U.S ?



Not sure...I really just got into watching movies over the last few months. Music was really the only thing I really turned up loud. Now I find cranking up movies to be awesome, but I still can not stand to watch them over and over like many do. I wish more movies contained ULF because of that fact. If I watch a movie 2 times it has to be really good.


----------



## steve nn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fecund*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12240#post_24011346
> 
> 
> Also agree. Listened to the DTS track at -2db.










I thought I herd it was so good! bummer/sad


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12240_40#post_24011566
> 
> 
> Not sure...I really just got into watching movies over the last few months. Music was really the only thing I really turned up loud. Now I find cranking up movies to be awesome, but I still can not stand to watch them over and over like many do. I wish more movies contained ULF because of that fact. If I watch a movie 2 times it has to be really good.


I agree 100%, a movie has to be really good to even earn a place in my collection the rest I just rely on good old Netflix to store and house the not so collection worthy but may want to see again


----------



## newc33

Have u guys seen the conjuring? There is some seriouse bass around the 1:25min mark. If anyone has a graph of this PLEASE post it. Its the part where the little girl looks up the staircase and everything starts to go black. I was very impressed with the scene myself. It wasn't ultra low but I'm guessing it was around 25hz sweeping slam lol


----------



## kemiza

Watching The Conjuring right now all I can say is WOW! Should be on the 5 star list easily. Same actress from The Haunting. Is that a bass connection too? Lol!


----------



## newc33

Be rdy around 1:25:00


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11040#post_23830834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Conjuring' is a great deal of fun. It doesn't plummet down low as some of the best, but dynamics exhibit excellent range and extension into ULF territory is palpable. It shakes walls and rattles doors on several occasions. The following graphs were taken from the Blu-ray at -20 from reference and it made for a really scary experience.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind majority of the movie looks like this. It's not particularly powerful, but it's enough to create a very creepy vibe throughout with a light sensation in the air that's eerie.
> 
> 
> 00.04.50 - 00.04.58
> 
> 
> 
> 00.30.45 - 00.30.55
> 
> 
> 
> This is the clap scene seen in the trailers and on the BD cover
> 
> 
> 00.40.51 - 00.40.57
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple moments when the bass feels as if it sucks the air out the room, like in a scene where a ghost pulls on a girl's leg.
> 
> 
> 01.25.30
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are moments that hit with a serious low slam or reach deep in ULF
> 
> 
> 00.02.50 - 00.02.54
> 
> 
> 
> 00.03.58 - 00.04.01
> 
> 
> 
> 00.32.50 - 00.33.07
> 
> 
> 
> 00.42.30 - 00.42.32 ("What's in the Closet?")
> 
> 
> 
> 01.08.10 - 01.08.15
> 
> 
> 
> I think this was probably my favorite scene when Annabelle wanted to play
> 
> 
> 01.27.00 - 01.27.16
> 
> 
> 
> These last three are during the exorcism scene
> 
> 
> 01.35.15 - 01.35.24
> 
> 
> 
> 01.38.00 - 01.38.12
> 
> 
> 
> 01.39.00


----------



## audiofan1

Any graphs for R.I.P.D ? didn't get to go reference but sounded like it had some potential moments and I ended up laughing more than I thought I would


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12200_100#post_24013386
> 
> 
> Any graphs for R.I.P.D ? didn't get to go reference but sounded like it had some potential moments and I ended up laughing more than I thought I would


 

 

 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11300_100#post_23852519


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12240_40#post_24013388
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11300_100#post_23852519



Your too kind Sir!


Thanks


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12240#post_24012951



Thank u very much for posting! I really loved that scene at 1:27:00! I notice just a touch of pink in the 20hz area. I played the scene at -19 and ran my fv15hps 2dbs hot for the movie andman did they sound amazing at that particular scene!


----------



## Steveo1234

still confused on Elysium. could the audio differ betwwen releases? I watched the english audio on the korean dts hd 7.1 track i posted above.

Going to rewatch a few scenes to verify my score...


----------



## 465784678

Kick-Ass 2


----------



## maxmercy

Looks promising....


JSS


----------



## AJ72

Just watched Hellboy 2. Dual Caps loved this one, great bass the whole way through and enjoyed the movie. They left the door open for a third one. Is it being made yet?


----------



## BeeMan458

 Hellboy 3 


Status: In production.


----------



## Torqdog

This may not be the most appropriate thread to post this in but considering some of the Fast and Furious movies have been discussed here, why not. Paul Walker was killed yesterday (Saturday) in a car crash. You can read about the developing story *HERE*


R.I.P. Paul Walker


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24017838
> 
> 
> This may not be the most appropriate thread to post this in but considering some of the Fast and Furious movies have been discussed here, why not. Paul Walker was killed yesterday (Saturday) in a car crash. You can read about the developing story *HERE*
> 
> 
> R.I.P. Paul Walker


I read the link you posted. It was a horrible accident. Very sad.


----------



## ambesolman

Very sad. Liked him.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12240#post_24013781
> 
> 
> still confused on Elysium. could the audio differ betwwen releases? I watched the english audio on the korean dts hd 7.1 track i posted above.
> 
> Going to rewatch a few scenes to verify my score...



I wonder if this is the heart of the issue. You experienced the English DTS track on the Korean blu ray--most people are experiencing the US blu ray. Perhaps this is like the infamous Master & Commander blu ray. If I recall, the Spanish BR had an English track that mirrored the DVD track with all the extra extension. Maybe this is the same thing?


----------



## Reddig

Excited for The Wolverine coming out at midnite. Gunna get it at walmart here in a few hours. Hope it's got some good bass. Any charts? Thought I had remembered seeing some Ill take a look back a few pages.


----------



## sneteric


The Wolverine blue-ray audio track US is DTS-ES Matrix core with DTS HDMA 7.1 so it should have some good low end providing it isn't filtered.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24023893
> 
> 
> Excited for The Wolverine coming out at midnite. Gunna get it at walmart here in a few hours. Hope it's got some good bass. Any charts? Thought I had remembered seeing some Ill take a look back a few pages.



I measured The Wolverine over at Josh Ricci's Data-Bass.com. It's an unfiltered release, which we definitely need more of! I included an animated gif showing the two versions.


I also looked at The Mortal Instruments - City of Bones . It's another unfiltered release, with a pretty solid bass mix, but not a movie I can really recommend because of the subject matter.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24026195
> 
> 
> I measured The Wolverine over at Josh Ricci's Data-Bass.com. It's an unfiltered release, which we definitely need more of! I included an animated gif showing the two versions.
> 
> 
> I also looked at The Mortal Instruments - City of Bones . It's another unfiltered release, with a pretty solid bass mix, but not a movie I can really recommend because of the subject matter.


Thanks a lot Nube! I watched The Wolverine last night and loved it! Great audio mix all around! Bass was great to with some real house shaking scenes. I'm an X- Men fan and thought the movie was great as well!! I really enjoyed it's use of surrounds in the movie to great effect. Rain storms with thunder sounded wonderful. Just an all around great mix! As Nube said on Data-Bass, great job Hollywood!


----------



## sneteric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24026195
> 
> 
> 
> I measured The Wolverine over at Josh Ricci's Data-Bass.com. It's an unfiltered release, which we definitely need more of! I included an animated gif showing the two versions.
> 
> 
> I also looked at The Mortal Instruments - City of Bones . It's another unfiltered release, with a pretty solid bass mix, but not a movie I can really recommend because of the subject matter.


Fantastic, picking it up this evening!


----------



## audiofan1









Cool just got "The Mortal Instruments-City of Bones" from netflix , glad to hear no filtering, any graphs ready?


----------



## stretchb0x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24026195
> 
> 
> I measured The Wolverine over at Josh Ricci's Data-Bass.com. It's an unfiltered release, which we definitely need more of! I included an animated gif showing the two versions.



Thanks for this.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24020803
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is the heart of the issue. You experienced the English DTS track on the Korean blu ray--most people are experiencing the US blu ray. Perhaps this is like the infamous Master & Commander blu ray. If I recall, the Spanish BR had an English track that mirrored the DVD track with all the extra extension. Maybe this is the same thing?



Could be. The audio I heard on Elysium is VERY superior to crap like Man of steel or Pacific rim. They arnt even close and I cant imagine anyone listening to these tracks and not agreeing with me.

Ofc something could be wrong in my system, my disk or anything else somewhere...


----------



## scalip36

Watched Oblivion earlier with the wife at -15db, sub +2db. Good movie I thought, with some decent bass scenes. Sounded like some scenes dug pretty low while having some higher Hz stuff layered. Anybody done any research on it?


Sub=16" wide THT (slim)


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scalip36*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24029638
> 
> 
> Watched Oblivion earlier with the wife at -15db, sub +2db. Good movie I thought, with some decent bass scenes. Sounded like some scenes dug pretty low while having some higher Hz stuff layered. Anybody done any research on it?
> 
> 
> Sub=16" wide THT (slim)



There's extensive discussion about Oblivion in this thread. Cliff notes version--bump up the sub level, bump up the master volume, and enjoy. Not quite on par with the heaviest hitters, but great extension and an even better overall presentation. Superb track.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24029458
> 
> 
> Could be. The audio I heard on Elysium is VERY superior to crap like Man of steel or Pacific rim. They arnt even close and I cant imagine anyone listening to these tracks and not agreeing with me.
> 
> Ofc something could be wrong in my system, my disk or anything else somewhere...



I may be getting users mixed up, but wasn't it you who posted the first graph? Was that of the screener or the English DTS track from the Blu Ray you have? Cuz I completely agree--the version I heard is so awesome. Not the most elegant mix, but man, you can feel so much on that track!


----------



## pokekevin

I personally enjoyed the man of steel mix (overall) and pacific rim (overall) mix compared to the elysium mix in theaters. Will see when I get the elysium bd


----------



## Reddig

I enjoyed MoS mix as well. I liked it bttr than Pacific Rim mix just cause I thought PR's bass droned on a lil too much but was a fun ride. Oblivion was prolly my fav mix of the year so far.


----------



## Toe

Dead In Tombstone is a LFE fest and did not seem filtered at all (I would be curious to see some graphs at db). This thing is loaded with the low stuff!







Really aggressive surround work on top of all the bass mahem as well. Fun HT ride!


Capped off the night with 9. Between these two, I was worn out from LFE!


----------



## GPBURNS

Kick Ass 2 - 5.1 DTSMA


fun audio track

well recorded and very dynamic

did not appear filtered in any destructive way

was lots of weight in the action scenes

no complaints on this one


----------



## Kini62

Mos was pretty blah. Had some Ok bass but not a the right places. Bass was used sort of effectively for drama/suspense but during the scenes where u expect a lot if bass there was NOTHING.

Yep, pretty disappointing.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24033573
> 
> 
> Kick Ass 2 - 5.1 DTSMA
> 
> 
> fun audio track
> 
> well recorded and very dynamic
> 
> did not appear filtered in any destructive way
> 
> was lots of weight in the action scenes
> 
> no complaints on this one


How was the movie? Did you see the first one? How do they compare.


I really enjoyed the first one with little Chloë Grace Moretz. What a hoot!


----------



## nube

I dunno why people are complaining about Elysium. That sh 's tha bomb! I mean, literally, it's exceptionally good in 7.1 DTS-HD MA, even with sorta low levels. Y'all need to learn how to turn up your sub channel on the fly.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24033698
> 
> 
> How was the movie? Did you see the first one? How do they compare.
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed the first one with little Chloë Grace Moretz. What a hoot!



Kick-Ass 2 was pretty decent, and its sound design is pretty fantastic, although the film is a letdown compared to the first. I never thought I'd say this, but I missed Nick Cage in the 2nd one.


This installment is really tired and forced in a lot of places, with the actors laboring to deliver anything meaningfully close to adequate performances. The fight scenes are especially terrible, with excessively fast cuts that look like each fight move prolly needed 10+ takes, and they just cobbled them together - there's no fluidity.


Also, this is much more a teen movie, all the expletives, homophobic "humor," sexism and vagina references notwithstanding. Wait...I guess that's what high school is like, right?


It's not filtered, though, as gpburns noted.


----------



## Torqdog

^^^ That's unfortunate. I think I'll pass.


----------



## Luke Kamp

Thanks for the heads up on The Wolverine from nfraso and Nube. I went ahead and splurged for the unleashed extended edition and really enjoyed the mix and the movie.


----------



## ambesolman

Watched Hansel & Gretel and White House Down since I was off today. Not much going on LFE wise, but actually liked them both more than I'd have thought.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24033978
> 
> 
> Watched Hansel & Gretel and White House Down since I was off today. Not much going on LFE wise, but actually liked them both more than I'd have thought.



I checked out Hansel and Gretel and liked it!


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24033978
> 
> 
> Watched Hansel & Gretel and White House Down since I was off today. Not much going on LFE wise, but actually liked them both more than I'd have thought.


Although OHF mops the floor with those 2 regarding bass, I personally thought WHD was a better movie than OHF (which also caught me by surprise as I'm not particularly a fan of Channing Tatum).



Max


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24033978
> 
> 
> Watched Hansel & Gretel and White House Down since I was off today. Not much going on LFE wise, but actually liked them both more than I'd have thought.


 Not sure if this had anything to do with anything., 

Melanie: "I Want Candy"


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24034875
> 
> Not sure if this had anything to do with anything.,
> 
> Melanie: "I Want Candy"


Didn't hurt 😉


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24034880
> 
> 
> Didn't hurt 😉



...


----------



## Rick27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24029458
> 
> 
> crap like Man of steel or Pacific rim.



Hi Steveo1234


I would say that MOS and PR were at the most good. However particularly given the what these movies are about I feel the soundtracks should have been exceptional. Warner had a great opportunity to offer us these soundtracks that in all probability in the most would have been positively thought of and highly regarded for years to come. Given the time MOS and PR should have surpassed Matrix Revolutions and Project X. Instead I find the overall quality of the older soundtracks outshines the newer releases and by quite a big margin. Unfortunately I have found this to be a growing trend over the last few years.


Movie studios - old school (kick ass style) recordings please (MR, IH 2008, Hitman, Cloverfield, DH4, Serenity, Max Payne, etc.)


All the best


Rick.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24033725
> 
> 
> I dunno why people are complaining about Elysium. That sh 's tha bomb! I mean, literally, it's exceptionally good in 7.1 DTS-HD MA, even with sorta low levels. Y'all need to learn how to turn up your sub channel on the fly..



I do/did it for Elysium. But turning my LFE channel from -2 to +8 to make up for the 10 db difference isn't a very good option.


----------



## Rick27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12300#post_24035047
> 
> 
> I do/did it for Elysium. But turning my LFE channel from -2 to +8 to make up for the 10 db difference isn't a very good option.



Hi wth718


Doesn't sound good. You should be turning the level down










All the best


Rick,


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12300#post_24035163
> 
> 
> Hi wth718
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound good. You should be turning the level down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best
> 
> 
> Rick,



My sub levels are fine. The issue is the huge discrepancy between the LFE levels of 2 versions of the Elysium track specifically. What my post meant was that turning up my LFE channel for the US retail version that much to match the English track on the Korean release is not something I, or most people, can do without clipping.


----------



## nube

I watched at my normal volume and channel levels and it was exceptional, but I have solid output down to at least 5Hz, and that's a real necessity for Elysium, as its strongest levels are on 10-20Hz content.


I think you just fell prey to some amateur pirate knob jockey pushing their rip software's loudness or bass boost button, and it left you with unreasonable expectations.


Elysium's RMS levels are about 5dB below Oblivion's,but we're interested in extension, and for content below 30Hz, Elysium has a significant advantage.


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12300#post_24035009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24029458
> 
> 
> crap like Man of steel or Pacific rim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steveo1234
> 
> 
> I would say that MOS and PR were at the most good. However particularly given the what these movies are about I feel the soundtracks should have been exceptional. Warner had a great opportunity to offer us these soundtracks that in all probability in the most would have been positively thought of and highly regarded for years to come. Given the time MOS and PR should have surpassed Matrix Revolutions and Project X. Instead I find the overall quality of the older soundtracks outshines the newer releases and by quite a big margin. Unfortunately I have found this to be a growing trend over the last few years.
> 
> 
> Movie studios - old school (kick ass style) recordings please (MR, IH 2008, Hitman, Cloverfield, DH4, Serenity, Max Payne, etc.)
> 
> 
> All the best
> 
> 
> Rick.
Click to expand...


+1


----------



## steve nn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12300#post_24035483
> 
> 
> I watched at my normal volume and channel levels and it was exceptional, but I have solid output down to at least 5Hz, and that's a real necessity for Elysium, as its strongest levels are on 10-20Hz content.
> 
> 
> I think you just fell prey to some amateur pirate knob jockey pushing their rip software's loudness or bass boost button, and it left you with unreasonable expectations.
> 
> 
> Elysium's RMS levels are about 5dB below Oblivion's,but we're interested in extension, and for content below 30Hz, Elysium has a significant advantage.



Sweet! I have hope again


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12300#post_24035483
> 
> 
> I watched at my normal volume and channel levels and it was exceptional, but I have solid output down to at least 5Hz, and that's a real necessity for Elysium, as its strongest levels are on 10-20Hz content.
> 
> 
> I think you just fell prey to some amateur pirate knob jockey pushing their rip software's loudness or bass boost button, and it left you with unreasonable expectations.
> 
> 
> Elysium's RMS levels are about 5dB below Oblivion's,but we're interested in extension, and for content below 30Hz, Elysium has a significant advantage.


  


My FR is just fine. Compression sweeps topping out at +5 (not calibrated for SPL level). Your explanation would make sense if Steveo didn't experience the same thing I did from the English DTS track of the Korean retail BR. Or that other posters were left unimpressed with the US BR. Something is off somewhere, but I don't know what. At this point, it probably doesn't matter--I know what the version I have sounds like, and it will remain in the stable of top-flight audio tracks I've heard.


----------



## lgans316

Do you think Warner is intentionally limiting the LFE output during Blu-ray encoding? I think yes as majority of their new releases have weak LFE.


----------



## GPBURNS

Hey Nube/Stevo /WTH RE :Elysium


Are you guys saying you found the soundtrack really good because

of the energy in lower regions. Was that based on raising the LFE ?

Thats cool as it is the Bass thread.

Outside the deep extention what did you like about it?

My issues was more with flatness of the overall track. sever lack of dynamics

Zippo energy in mid/higher bass regions (thump in chest so to speak)

from Gun shot / laser fire. as well never got a sense of space

from the soundtrack.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12300#post_24036560
> 
> 
> Hey Nube/Stevo /WTH RE :Elysium
> 
> 
> Are you guys saying you found the soundtrack really good because/
> 
> of the energy in lower regions. Was that based on raising the LFE ?
> 
> Thats cool as it is the Bass thread.
> 
> Outside the deep extention what did you like about it?
> 
> My issues was more with flatness of the overall track. sever lack of dynamics
> 
> Zippo energy in mid/higher bass regions (thump in chest so to speak)
> 
> from Gun shot / laser fire. as well never got a sense of space
> 
> from the soundtrack.



I don't think it was a particularly great track overall. My enjoyment was based on the low frequency energy. And I wasn't personally turning the LFE up when I watched the first version I saw, but only for the US retail version. That said, I seem to recall a few moments with that "slam." The gunfire that took out the plant owner comes to mind, as does the sound of the hover vehicles in some scenes.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lgans316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12300#post_24035966
> 
> 
> Do you think Warner is intentionally limiting the LFE output during Blu-ray encoding? I think yes as majority of their new releases have weak LFE.



Elysium is a Sony film though?


----------



## Rick27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12300#post_24035204
> 
> 
> My sub levels are fine. The issue is the huge discrepancy between the LFE levels of 2 versions of the Elysium track specifically. What my post meant was that turning up my LFE channel for the US retail version that much to match the English track on the Korean release is not something I, or most people, can do without clipping.



Hi wth718


I know what you meant. What I meant is that if LFE levels are to be altered from the usual reference point than I'd rather they were turned down as this would mean there was already powerful and hopefully also quality LFE content to begin with







Given some of the recordings I've heard over the last few years I'd rather turn LFE levels down rather the having to turn them up in an attempt to try and compensate for the weak LFE levels. Case in point - Red 2. Another missed opportunity.


Btw, I've not seen Elysium. Not available in the UK yet.


All the best


Rick.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12300#post_24036990
> 
> 
> Hi wth718
> 
> 
> I know what you meant. What I meant is that if LFE levels are to be altered from the usual reference point than I'd rather they were turned down as this would mean there was already powerful and hopefully also quality LFE content to begin with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given some of the recordings I've heard over the last few years I'd rather turn LFE levels down rather the having to turn them up in an attempt to try and compensate for the weak LFE levels. Case in point - Red 2. Another missed opportunity.
> 
> 
> Btw, I've not seen Elysium. Not available in the UK yet.
> 
> 
> All the best
> 
> 
> Rick.



Gotcha. And agree. That said, I'd rather the extension be there at a lower level than high levels with no extension. You can "fix" one, but not the other. But 10 db difference is an extreme case, however it got there.


----------



## missyman

I just got two svs pb 12 nsds and man ole man i now really know what you all are talking about with quality subwoofers. Maybe they are not up to par with some of you alls submersives or diy but I'm enjoying the hell out of them. Long time subscriber but didn't say much because didn't have much in the bass department but i feel i do now.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12300#post_24037130
> 
> 
> I just got two svs pb 12 nsds and man ole man i now really know what you all are talking about with quality subwoofers. Maybe they are not up to par with some of you alls submersives or diy but I'm enjoying the hell out of them. Long time subscriber but didn't say much because didn't have much in the bass department but i feel i do now.



Congrats! The PB10 was my big step up from my Velodyne. Opened my eyes! It's still in the family and will remain so as long as I have a say in it. Lol.


----------



## nube

wth718,


I wasn't singling out anyone necessarily about the concept of turning it up, or response, or ported subs, but I am dubious of your early pirated version's content graph. I don't recall - did anyone else at all corroborate your graph with graphs of their own, or did everyone else measure graphs like the 7.1 DTS-HD MA release? Neither is exact, but the latter is much more representative of what you'll see on the American retail Blu-ray.


What's your response look like above that? Humped at 30, 50, or 65Hz? It's a little odd that you're experiencing compression in your sub response at 95dB at 20Hz on up, especially in-room...


I didn't increase volume or sub channel settings when watching Elysium (-20MV and +2 hot), and I thought it was superb. Elysium's not LOUD like other recent films, but it packs in the goods as much as any 4.5-5 star movie, just at slightly lower levels. Nobody else has to like it.


It's pretty much empirically proven that people here prefer LOUD to deep because of the overwhelming amount of ported subs or peaky room response, regardless of what they claim they get output to.


The release you and the original graph poster were talking about was not from the Korean Blu-ray, as I recall it. I recall it was the first "Asian iTunes WEBRIP" noted in the scene, with clearly dubious origins. This is evidenced by the completely different levels, _*but only below the 80Hz crossover point*_. I find that less than conclusive, even a little comical. You can attach the release's NFO if you want, though.


Here's a teaser of Elysium content, with the same SpecLab settings as all my other graphs:

 


Yeah, it's got the goods.


----------



## wth718

As was pointed out in previous posts, I did not watch the webrip, which was stereo. It was a DTS track. I don't do webrips. Plus, Steveo posted the audio specs from the Korean Blu Ray from which he says the graphs he did came from. But I'll let him weigh in if this is incorrect. He posted the graphs, not me.


As far as my FR, I noted that it's mot calibrated for SPL. I get much higher than 95 dbs in-room. The compression occurs at 5 db over reference. At 0 db, I have no sub compression and less than 8% thd.


And lastly, I did go ahead and bump up the level 9 db on the US release. That's exactly what I was expecting. So let anyone with the ability to push it up that much try it and see how big a difference it makes.


----------



## nube

GPBURNS,


I liked the track because of a variety of things, including its great dynamics, fantastic sound design that really created a lot of tension with the ELF content, and spectacular use of the surrounds. It was much like The Amazing Spider-Man, as someone else noted - low levels, but the content is there.


It's not loud or in your face at all, but the LFE is used masterfully, in my opinion, to create immersion. The movie sucked, though. LOL


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24029458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24020803
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is the heart of the issue. You experienced the English DTS track on the Korean blu ray--most people are experiencing the US blu ray. Perhaps this is like the infamous Master & Commander blu ray. If I recall, the Spanish BR had an English track that mirrored the DVD track with all the extra extension. Maybe this is the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be. The audio I heard on Elysium is VERY superior to crap like Man of steel or Pacific rim. They arnt even close and I cant imagine anyone listening to these tracks and not agreeing with me.
> 
> Ofc something could be wrong in my system, my disk or anything else somewhere...
Click to expand...


I wholeheartedly agree with the above comparison to MoS and PR.


I don't think Steveo1234 has a "Korean" Blu-ray, whatever that even means. I think maybe he was confused as to the pedigree of his downloaded disc.










Steveo1234 noted this as his audio source:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12240#post_24006353
> 
> 
> This is the audio on my disc:
> 
> 
> Audio: English / DTS-HD Master Audio / 7.1 / 48 kHz / 2775 kbps / 16-bit
> 
> (DTS Core: 5.1 / 48 kHz / 1509 kbps / 16-bit)



Which are exactly the specs on the US Retail Blu-ray disc. If they were different mixes, it'd be exceedingly difficult to make them the same bitrate, while encoded with different information.


I feel like this is much ado about nothing. The mix you'll buy here in North America is very good in terms of LFE. Very, very good - but it's not loud or "bombastic," as I'm sure reviewers here will claim, but its got weight. The movie is pretty boring, though. I'd rent instead of buy if I were you.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24029934
> 
> 
> I may be getting users mixed up, but wasn't it you who posted the first graph? Was that of the screener or the English DTS track from the Blu Ray you have? Cuz I completely agree--the version I heard is so awesome. Not the most elegant mix, but man, you can feel so much on that track!



No graphs posted from me. Cant get SpecLab graphs to look the same way as the other posters.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12300#post_24036560
> 
> 
> Hey Nube/Stevo /WTH RE :Elysium
> 
> 
> Are you guys saying you found the soundtrack really good because
> 
> of the energy in lower regions. Was that based on raising the LFE ?
> 
> Thats cool as it is the Bass thread.
> 
> Outside the deep extention what did you like about it?
> 
> My issues was more with flatness of the overall track. sever lack of dynamics
> 
> Zippo energy in mid/higher bass regions (thump in chest so to speak)
> 
> from Gun shot / laser fire. as well never got a sense of space
> 
> from the soundtrack.



Well no.

I thought the soundtrack was really good for a few reasons, the LFE was very good, but best of all was the overall smoothness without harshness, distorsion or audible clipping. Its one of those tracks that you can just play back as loud as you feel like without your ears bleeding (Im looking at you STID...)


I did not raise the LFE but listen at an, for me above average level, of -3db and my opinion was that it was an unfiltered track with lots of variety.


----------



## derrickdj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12300#post_24037130
> 
> 
> I just got two svs pb 12 nsds and man ole man i now really know what you all are talking about with quality subwoofers. Maybe they are not up to par with some of you alls submersives or diy but I'm enjoying the hell out of them. Long time subscriber but didn't say much because didn't have much in the bass department but i feel i do now.



Congratulation!!! Yes indeed, a good sub or two is the most dramatic change to a HT.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12320_40#post_24038903
> 
> 
> Well no.
> 
> I thought the soundtrack was really good for a few reasons, the LFE was very good, but best of all was the overall smoothness without harshness, distorsion or audible clipping. Its one of those tracks that you can just play back as loud as you feel like without your ears bleeding (Im looking at you STID...)
> 
> 
> I did not raise the LFE but listen at an, for me above average level, of -3db and *my opinion was that it was an unfiltered track with lots of variety*.



Sounds like my take on Oblivion and has its Fidelity preserved and for me screams reference track







I can turn it up as loud as I want as that's why I got the amps I did and the 10 awg 20 amp lines to juice em










Thanks I can't wait now and will blind buy it


----------



## MIkeDuke

I personally would prefer deep to overly loud. When you get too loud in the mix, that's where clipping get's into the picture correct. So, it's going to sound not too good. At least at louder levels. I would rather have an unfiltered soundtrack to a loud filtered one any day. Maybe because if it's on the disk, even at low levels, I will get the bass with my Crowson setup since that lets me feel down to 5HZ. If it's there, I will get it. But clipped or filtered sound tracks are just a sad state to me.


----------



## saprano

Are there any graphs for Star Wars Episode II Attack of the Clones? The opening with the ship fly over and the explosion of the ship sounds very deep and loud. The ship explosion especially sounds scarily good.


----------



## mo949

Revisted IH last night. Wow, its amazing how slippery the slope is; dynamics and bass were outstanding. I'm wondering if lots of titles from that period and before were just normally like that and somehow over the years remixing has changed directions and slowly gone down Bose Hill?


----------



## nube

Not sure what IH stands for, but if you tell me, I'll add it to the list in my sig.


----------



## mo949

oops, i try to fit in and use an acronyn and I fail on my first attempt. I was trying to reference the Incredible Hulk movie with Edward Norton


----------



## nube

Hahaha np. That's usually referred to as TIH due to its official name, "The Incredible Hulk"


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12300#post_24041907
> 
> 
> Hahaha np. That's usually referred to as TIH due to its official name, "The Incredible Hulk"


Hey nube, just watched the beginning of TIH tonight...haven't started from the beginning in YEARS since I just ffwd to the ULF scenes...

 

Beginning in Chapter 4, probably 15-30 seconds after it, the military starts to look for Banner. During that scene, there is some ULF in there placed for suspense or uneasiness that lasts what seemed like a good minute. If I had to guess it was 14-15hz. Would you mind graphing that one? Love those suspense building ULF where it gives you that uneasiness, and curious what frequency that is...


----------



## teckademic

Anyone see the Getaway? Gave my subs a good workout and enjoyed the audio quite a lot for all the deep bass it had.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12330#post_24043287
> 
> 
> Anyone see the Getaway? Gave my subs a good workout and enjoyed the audio quite a lot for all the deep bass it had.


Watched it yesterday and have to agree with you. Pretty good track and some good chases too.


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12330#post_24043406
> 
> 
> Watched it yesterday and have to agree with you. Pretty good track and some good chases too.



Especially the power plant scene, that one got me by surprise!


----------



## Flageborg

Pacific Rim - Chapter 7


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12300#post_24038489
> 
> 
> GPBURNS,
> 
> 
> I liked the track because of a variety of things, including its great dynamics, fantastic sound design that really created a lot of tension with the ELF content, and spectacular use of the surrounds. It was much like The Amazing Spider-Man, as someone else noted - low levels, but the content is there.
> 
> 
> It's not loud or in your face at all, but the LFE is used masterfully, in my opinion, to create immersion. The movie sucked, though. LOL
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with the above comparison to MoS and PR.
> 
> 
> I don't think Steveo1234 has a "Korean" Blu-ray, whatever that even means. I think maybe he was confused as to the pedigree of his downloaded disc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steveo1234 noted this as his audio source:
> 
> Which are exactly the specs on the US Retail Blu-ray disc. If they were different mixes, it'd be exceedingly difficult to make them the same bitrate, while encoded with different information.
> 
> 
> I feel like this is much ado about nothing. The mix you'll buy here in North America is very good in terms of LFE. Very, very good - but it's not loud or "bombastic," as I'm sure reviewers here will claim, but its got weight. The movie is pretty boring, though. I'd rent instead of buy if I were you.



Pretty sure its the Korean disk. The Hangul on the cover kind of gives it away









If the audio info I posted is identical to the audio on the US disk then we can be sure that the audio is the same as well.


----------



## buddhamus

I saw Elysium today at reference on 3 x Catalysts 12C's and Quad Submersives.............................This movie had some absolutely killer ULF's..............probably one of the strongest on here that has been released this year. Had the doors rattling and timber behind the plaster vibrating like crazy!!!.


Not sure why some people arnt getting the bass moments and some are!?!.............Weird!


----------



## Rick27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12300#post_24041719
> 
> 
> Revisted IH last night. Wow, its amazing how slippery the slope is; dynamics and bass were outstanding. I'm wondering if lots of titles from that period and before were just normally like that and somehow over the years remixing has changed directions and slowly gone down?


 

Hi mo949

 

Good to hear that you enjoyed IH 2008. I wish Universal were to also revisit IH 2008, Scott P v TW, Serenity, etc. to remind them of the excellent quality of recordings which they used to put together.

 

Sometimes you have to look back to move forward









 

All the best

 

Rick.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24032078
> 
> 
> Dead In Tombstone is a LFE fest and did not seem filtered at all (I would be curious to see some graphs at db). This thing is loaded with the low stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really aggressive surround work on top of all the bass mahem as well. Fun HT ride!



Yes - What an epic soundtrack - spectacular . Fun ride indeed - thanks for heads up


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12330#post_24044729
> 
> 
> Yes - What an epic soundtrack - spectacular . Fun ride indeed - thanks for heads up




Glad you liked it! I was surprised not to see this one mentioned in here or db yet. One of the best this year subjectively IMO, but I am curious to see the graphs when they materialize. A forum friend of mine convinced me to blind buy it based on how much he liked the low end (S2 owner) and I loved it as well.


----------



## nube

Toe,


People prolly overlooked Dead in Tombstone cuz it was direct to disc, never played in theaters, and has atrociously bad reviews everywhere.










I'm gonna take one for the team and jump on this grenade to measure/watch it. I'll let you know how it is next week.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12330#post_24044958
> 
> 
> Toe,
> 
> 
> People prolly overlooked Dead in Tombstone cuz it was direct to disc, never played in theaters, and has atrociously bad reviews everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna take one for the team and jump on this grenade to measure/watch it. I'll let you know how it is next week.


You are a true bass wingman👍


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12330#post_24044796
> 
> 
> Glad you liked it! I was surprised not to see this one mentioned in here or db yet. One of the best this year subjectively IMO, but I am curious to see the graphs when they materialize. A forum friend of mine convinced me to blind buy it based on how much he liked the low end (S2 owner) and I loved it as well.



Guys flick for sure - Guerrero/Rourke - Dina Meyer looking fine - gun fire and action thru out - punishing low end.

the video is great also - I'm in a velvet lined bat cave and contrast/black levels were superb -


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12330#post_24044958
> 
> 
> Toe,
> 
> 
> People prolly overlooked Dead in Tombstone cuz it was direct to disc, never played in theaters, and has atrociously bad reviews everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna take one for the team and jump on this grenade to measure/watch it. I'll let you know how it is next week.






Movies of course are VERY subjective and one mans trash is another's treasure.







I am of the belief that a movie can be "good" for a variety of different reasons when you have a high octane HT especially. I found the film extremely entertaining in the HT, but without the A/V factor would not get more than one spin for me I am sure. This is one reason why I love HT......movies that otherwise would not be worth a damn can all of a sudden be incredibly fun and have repeat value.











I am sure you will hate the film Nube, but I do appreciate you "taking one for the team" and measuring it as I am curious to see how it ranks from an objective standpoint. If your a bass fan, I don't know how you cant enjoy it from that perspective at least.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12330#post_24044984
> 
> 
> Guys flick for sure - Guerrero/Rourke - Dina Meyer looking fine - gun fire and action thru out - punishing low end.
> 
> the video is great also - I'm in a velvet lined bat cave and contrast/black levels were superb -




Exactly. This is a guys film for sure and I really enjoyed it all things considered. It is just flat out brainless fun which some people know how to enjoy and some don't I suppose. Crank this puppy up to ref levels and enjoy the ride if the mood strikes for this type of experience which for me it often does.



Agreed on the video as well. I am also in a black velvet black hole HT and the black levels really showed off my JVC projector and the PQ in general was excellent.


----------



## SimonNo10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12330#post_24043970
> 
> 
> I saw Elysium today at reference on 3 x Catalysts 12C's and Quad Submersives.............................This movie had some absolutely killer ULF's..............probably one of the strongest on here that has been released this year. Had the doors rattling and timber behind the plaster vibrating like crazy!!!.
> 
> 
> Not sure why some people arnt getting the bass moments and some are!?!.............Weird!



What region is your disc mate?


----------



## nube

Well, Toe, I suffered through After Earth and Getaway without absolutely hating them, so I'm sure I won't absolutely hate this one. I think I've seen a whole lot more bad films than good over the years, but I still watch 'em.










As an aside, Getaway had a lot of flaws in the sound design & mix, with all that terribly unnecessary road noise. It has a ton of bass, but it's not really bass done well - a lot of it is misplaced and artificial-sounding. Some people don't care cuz they just want MOAR BAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!! That's fine.







Not singling anyone out, just saying it's not what most people would consider really good execution.


----------



## jlpowell84

So I watched Abe Lincoln the Vampire Hunter last night. I must say my Wife and I enjoyed the movie very much and it was done quite well IMO. That aside I noticed I had to turn the volume up 8-10 db than I normally have it. And even then on top of that the bass was weak. I bought this on I think it was Baso's recent graph and opinions. But I was surprised at the low level of bass. It was like the standard 10db bump was not there. Anyway I turned up the sub trim 6db and it was great then. Has anyone else had the same experience with this movie? Did you have to turn up the trim to get nice bass? Once turned up it was very nice and had great extension and nice bass sweeps with certain actions on screen. I even threw in the demo disc and ran hulk on +3db but back down the 8-10 db on the MV and it was very authoritative. I am gonna recalibrate everything once my JTR Triple 8's are paid for and their upgrade kits from Jeff arrive







Supporting info would be I use PGM 2 on both Submersives, a 5db rising house curve from 100-30hz, and dynamic EQ


----------



## nube

jlpowell84,


I feel like your experience is abnormal. The levels on region 1 ALVH bluray are not problematic in any way. In fact, it measures out to be what I would consider better-than-average RMS level.


The likely culprit is something specific to your disc (incorrect playback format) or your system (midnight mode, etc.). Reinsert the disc and make sure your receiver is reading it all situation normal as 7.1 DTS-HD MA, and make sure there are no other settings surprises on your end.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12330#post_24045174
> 
> 
> Well, Toe, I suffered through After Earth and Getaway without absolutely hating them, so I'm sure I won't absolutely hate this one. I think I've seen a whole lot more bad films than good over the years, but I still watch 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside, Getaway had a lot of flaws in the sound design & mix, with all that terribly unnecessary road noise. It has a ton of bass, but it's not really bass done well - a lot of it is misplaced and artificial-sounding. Some people don't care cuz they just want MOAR BAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!! That's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not singling anyone out, just saying it's not what most people would consider really good execution.



Is After Earth worth it? I thought about getting it


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12330#post_24043970
> 
> 
> I saw Elysium today at reference on 3 x Catalysts 12C's and Quad Submersives.............................This movie had some absolutely killer ULF's..............probably one of the strongest on here that has been released this year. Had the doors rattling and timber behind the plaster vibrating like crazy!!!.
> 
> 
> Not sure why some people arnt getting the bass moments and some
> 
> are!?!.............Weird!



Nice to know that im not alone in liking it. looking forward to hearing more from everyone!

Also, there was an awesome flutter effect on the movie that either went down in frequency or up in öevel. Did anyone notice it? id love a graph...


----------



## sputter1

It's a terrible film. I don't think I've read a good review. Really really bad lol


----------



## nube

pokekevin,


After Earth is most definitely not worth buying. It's pretty bad.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12330#post_24045174
> 
> 
> Well, Toe, I suffered through After Earth and Getaway without absolutely hating them, so I'm sure I won't absolutely hate this one. I think I've seen a whole lot more bad films than good over the years, but I still watch 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside, Getaway had a lot of flaws in the sound design & mix, with all that terribly unnecessary road noise. It has a ton of bass, but it's not really bass done well - a lot of it is misplaced and artificial-sounding. Some people don't care cuz they just want MOAR BAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!! That's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not singling anyone out, just saying it's not what most people would consider really good execution.



I hear ya and agree. I am curious to see Getaway. I enjoy a good bass fest IF it feels appropriate for the film. Something like FA or DiT are total bass fests, but IMO it not only works but really adds to the experience considering how over the top and out there those kind of films are. A totally over the top LFE track for me is appropriate in those situations. Now put that kind of bass assault in something like Oblivion that is a much different type film and requires a more selective and refined type LFE track and it would feel out of place.


Speaking of bad movies, I watched The Mortal Instruments City of Bones last night and man, I had to FF to the parts that looked like they would have good sound/bass after struggling through the first ~45 minutes or so. This movie is clearly geared for teens and girls in particular. The lows were certainly there, but the sound design in general felt a bit dull to me and a bit front heavy as well. Mid and upper type bass felt a bit lacking at times as well which kept the low end portion of the track from being as full and convincing as it could have been. This is why something like IH is so damn good as the bass just feels so full across the board. I am sure I missed some good spots though since I was FF through a good chunk of it, so I cant give a totally fair assessment.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12330#post_24045238
> 
> 
> jlpowell84,
> 
> 
> I feel like your experience is abnormal. The levels on region 1 ALVH bluray are not problematic in any way. In fact, it measures out to be what I would consider better-than-average RMS level.
> 
> 
> The likely culprit is something specific to your disc (incorrect playback format) or your system (midnight mode, etc.). Reinsert the disc and make sure your receiver is reading it all situation normal as 7.1 DTS-HD MA, and make sure there are no other settings surprises on your end.



Yea I told my wife I felt like something was different. But all settings are the same. Dynamic EQ is on, Mini DSP is outputting all my filters and low shelf correctly, Dynamic Volume is off, and Bass is already running hot. It was DTS HD MA...I am at a loss currently. But other stuff sounded normal as soon as I put it in, Lord of the rings, Huilk, and the WWZ grenade seen. I just had to turn up the sub trim significantly for the ALVH to sound like it should...


----------



## pokekevin

Alright I'll rent it instead haha I heard it had good sound and visuals though


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SimonNo10*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12330#post_24045173
> 
> 
> What region is your disc mate?



Hey Simon,


I watched it at Macca's place...since I went there after the GTG yesterday. So not sure what region it was. But the ULF sweeps were brutally awesome!.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12330#post_24045183
> 
> 
> So I watched Abe Lincoln the Vampire Hunter last night. I must say my Wife and I enjoyed the movie very much and it was done quite well IMO. That aside I noticed I had to turn the volume up 8-10 db than I normally have it. And even then on top of that the bass was weak. I bought this on I think it was Baso's recent graph and opinions. But I was surprised at the low level of bass. It was like the standard 10db bump was not there. Anyway I turned up the sub trim 6db and it was great then. Has anyone else had the same experience with this movie? Did you have to turn up the trim to get nice bass? Once turned up it was very nice and had great extension and nice bass sweeps with certain actions on screen. I even threw in the demo disc and ran hulk on +3db but back down the 8-10 db on the MV and it was very authoritative. I am gonna recalibrate everything once my JTR Triple 8's are paid for and their upgrade kits from Jeff arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting info would be I use PGM 2 on both Submersives, a 5db rising house curve from 100-30hz, and dynamic EQ



It's been a while since I've seen it, but I enjoyed it too. The bass was a disappointment though. The trailer for it had the house rumbling. It's a shame that the bass wasn't the same in the movie.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12330#post_24045920
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I've seen it, but I enjoyed it too. The bass was a disappointment though. The trailer for it had the house rumbling. It's a shame that the bass wasn't the same in the movie.



Well I felt the same way. I turned up 6 or 7db and then it was much nicer. Also the scene where Abe and his buddy went to the vampires plantation house was decent and his buddy, 'Speed' i think, came crashing in the house with his carriage thing was a nice sweep. But running flat was a bit disappointing. But Basso I think posted a graph that looked pretty good.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12330#post_24045183
> 
> 
> So I watched Abe Lincoln the Vampire Hunter last night. I must say my Wife and I enjoyed the movie very much and it was done quite well IMO. That aside I noticed I had to turn the volume up 8-10 db than I normally have it. And even then on top of that the bass was weak. I bought this on I think it was Baso's recent graph and opinions. But I was surprised at the low level of bass. It was like the standard 10db bump was not there. Anyway I turned up the sub trim 6db and it was great then. Has anyone else had the same experience with this movie? Did you have to turn up the trim to get nice bass? Once turned up it was very nice and had great extension and nice bass sweeps with certain actions on screen. I even threw in the demo disc and ran hulk on +3db but back down the 8-10 db on the MV and it was very authoritative. I am gonna recalibrate everything once my JTR Triple 8's are paid for and their upgrade kits from Jeff arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting info would be I use PGM 2 on both Submersives, a 5db rising house curve from 100-30hz, and dynamic EQ



I just happen to be testing a new amplifier and ALVH was included, so I graphed this scene, which is in my top 5 of the best demo scenes from any flick:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1172246  


Ref level, no bump. Either way, the low end in this movie is, as Nube says, above average. Certainly not anemic.


I also, as I've said a few times, like the movie all around the bases.


I'm sue there will be a scale to give a heads up on running the sub cold, flat or hot based on the level numbers from the digits guys. It makes a lot of sense and is just a matter of time, IMO.


----------



## wingnut4772

I just finished Monsters University. Pretty disappointing in the bass department but good sound overall.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12320_40#post_24045642
> 
> 
> I hear ya and agree. I am curious to see Getaway. I enjoy a good bass fest IF it feels appropriate for the film. Something like FA or DiT are total bass fests, but IMO it not only works but really adds to the experience considering how over the top and out there those kind of films are. A totally over the top LFE track for me is appropriate in those situations. Now put that kind of bass assault in something like Oblivion that is a much different type film and requires a more selective and refined type LFE track and it would feel out of place.
> 
> *Speaking of bad movies, I watched The Mortal Instruments City of Bones last night* and man, I had to FF to the parts that looked like they would have good sound/bass after struggling through the first ~45 minutes or so. This movie is clearly geared for teens and girls in particular. The lows were certainly there, but the sound design in general felt a bit dull to me and a bit front heavy as well. Mid and upper type bass felt a bit lacking at times as well which kept the low end portion of the track from being as full and convincing as it could have been. This is why something like IH is so damn good as the bass just feels so full across the board. I am sure I missed some good spots though since I was FF through a good chunk of it, so I cant give a totally fair assessment.



What a complete waste and left me wondering why i watched the whole thing







the moments that did have bass were good but for the most part as you say the track fell flat for me!

but hey the wife just got back with the "Wolverine" and its time to let my subs hair down


----------



## Cowboys

^^ Agree. The bass didn't impress me on MICoB but per Nube, it is unfiltered?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12330#post_24046249
> 
> 
> I just happen to be testing a new amplifier and ALVH was included, so I graphed this scene, which is in my top 5 of the best demo scenes from any flick:
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1172246
> 
> 
> Ref level, no bump. Either way, the low end in this movie is, as Nube says, above average. Certainly not anemic.
> 
> 
> I also, as I've said a few times, like the movie all around the bases.
> 
> 
> I'm sue there will be a scale to give a heads up on running the sub cold, flat or hot based on the level numbers from the digits guys. It makes a lot of sense and is just a matter of time, IMO.



As I had remembered. Thanks for responding. I wonder if it is because reference is too loud for my small and short to speaker distance listening space that it is giving me a different experience than some of you? Did you feel the overall MV had to be turned up at all? I had to go up 7-8 db than usual. But the bass should have still been strong considering I run 3db hot, a 8db low shelf at 100-30hz and Dynamic EQ on. Still a bit unclear and would certainly be nice to know why










Ok, just rewatched the scene with my standard 3db bump and it was good. Not crazy like the TIH scenes but still nice. Oh well...


One last thing that I don't think could have an effect but I must list all variables right? I have a 4 channel speaker setup currently for a few months, running a phantom center. So my Denon doesn't say DTS MA-HD 7.1. Wont effect the bass track right?


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12330#post_24045183
> 
> 
> So I watched Abe Lincoln the Vampire Hunter last night. I must say my Wife and I enjoyed the movie very much and it was done quite well IMO. That aside I noticed I had to turn the volume up 8-10 db than I normally have it. And even then on top of that the bass was weak. I bought this on I think it was Baso's recent graph and opinions. But I was surprised at the low level of bass. It was like the standard 10db bump was not there. Anyway I turned up the sub trim 6db and it was great then. Has anyone else had the same experience with this movie? Did you have to turn up the trim to get nice bass? Once turned up it was very nice and had great extension and nice bass sweeps with certain actions on screen. I even threw in the demo disc and ran hulk on +3db but back down the 8-10 db on the MV and it was very authoritative. I am gonna recalibrate everything once my JTR Triple 8's are paid for and their upgrade kits from Jeff arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting info would be I use PGM 2 on both Submersives, a 5db rising house curve from 100-30hz, and dynamic EQ



I had triplet submersives when I ran this on my system...and the ULF's are there mate. Pretty cool stuff.


Not sure whats going on with your low end.......since you also said another movie you couldnt really hear or feel the ULF's, am I correct?.


I do run my Subs on PGM1 and then run Audyssey and once that is finished...I put them on PGM2 and then add 3db boost to the LFE channel.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12330#post_24046249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12330#post_24045183
> 
> 
> So I watched Abe Lincoln the Vampire Hunter last night. I must say my Wife and I enjoyed the movie very much and it was done quite well IMO. That aside I noticed I had to turn the volume up 8-10 db than I normally have it. And even then on top of that the bass was weak. I bought this on I think it was Baso's recent graph and opinions. But I was surprised at the low level of bass. It was like the standard 10db bump was not there. Anyway I turned up the sub trim 6db and it was great then. Has anyone else had the same experience with this movie? Did you have to turn up the trim to get nice bass? Once turned up it was very nice and had great extension and nice bass sweeps with certain actions on screen. I even threw in the demo disc and ran hulk on +3db but back down the 8-10 db on the MV and it was very authoritative. I am gonna recalibrate everything once my JTR Triple 8's are paid for and their upgrade kits from Jeff arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting info would be I use PGM 2 on both Submersives, a 5db rising house curve from 100-30hz, and dynamic EQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just happen to be testing a new amplifier and ALVH was included, so I graphed this scene, which is in my top 5 of the best demo scenes from any flick:
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1172246
> 
> 
> Ref level, no bump. Either way, the low end in this movie is, as Nube says, above average. Certainly not anemic.
> 
> 
> I also, as I've said a few times, like the movie all around the bases.
> 
> 
> I'm sue there will be a scale to give a heads up on running the sub cold, flat or hot based on the level numbers from the digits guys. It makes a lot of sense and is just a matter of time, IMO.
Click to expand...


Hmmmm .... like I said it has been a while. I'm going to have to give it another shot. I've made a number of tweaks since then. Thanks for posting the graph.


----------



## 465784678

Insidious 2 if anyone cares...


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12360#post_24047278
> 
> 
> I had triplet submersives when I ran this on my system...and the ULF's are there mate. Pretty cool stuff.
> 
> 
> Not sure whats going on with your low end.......since you also said another movie you couldnt really hear or feel the ULF's, am I correct?.
> 
> 
> I do run my Subs on PGM1 and then run Audyssey and once that is finished...I put them on PGM2 and then add 3db boost to the LFE channel.



I think its there. TBO I am still getting aquatinted with infrasonic. IT was there but it seems a bit subtle. I can feel it in the couch as well. I ran in PGM 1 and then switched to 2, also another 5db from a low shelf filter. I may just be getting used to the bass as well. It wasn't jaw dropping scene for me though.


here is the highest sol sweep i ran...
 


I may measure today and see whats going on...


----------



## GPBURNS

The Grandmaster - 7.1 DTS-HD MA


Fantastic slammin soundtrack

LFE very deep and strong - really tight

fight scenes have incredible weight

really enjoyed this track


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12360#post_24053893
> 
> 
> The Grandmaster - 7.1 DTS-HD MA
> 
> 
> Fantastic slammin soundtrack
> 
> LFE very deep and strong - really tight
> 
> fight scenes have incredible weight
> 
> really enjoyed this track


Now for it to be released in the US


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12360#post_24053893
> 
> 
> The Grandmaster - 7.1 DTS-HD MA
> 
> 
> Fantastic slammin soundtrack
> 
> LFE very deep and strong - really tight
> 
> fight scenes have incredible weight
> 
> really enjoyed this track




Great to hear. Between the glowing reports I have read and the db measurements, I am really looking forward to checking this out.


----------



## Imageless83

Finally had a chance to watch WWZ on blu-ray and that grenade scene is nasty. I thought my sub was gonna pop when the second grenade hit. Also how do u stop ur air vents from rattling constantly during heavy bass scenes.


----------



## Cowboys

^^ 2 things you can do

1. Turn the volume down









2. Apply some weather stripping.


----------



## Mongo171

^^^^^

If they're rattling, does that mean they're loose? Can you move the vents yourself? Then, I would try to tighten them up.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12270#post_24032078
> 
> 
> Dead In Tombstone is a LFE fest and did not seem filtered at all (I would be curious to see some graphs at db). This thing is loaded with the low stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really aggressive surround work on top of all the bass mahem as well. Fun HT ride!



I measured Dead in Tombstone for ya. Seems like it does have a lot of bass, and digs to 5hz. Only thing is, the sound design seemed really excessive...reminded me of The Man with the Iron Fists , and that's not a compliment.










Also measured:

The Fast and the Furious 6 


Keanu's latest - Man of Tai Chi 

Paranoia 


and Despicable Me 2


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12360#post_24056758
> 
> 
> I measured Dead in Tombstone for ya. Seems like it does have a lot of bass, and digs to 5hz. Only thing is, the sound design seemed really excessive...reminded me of The Man with the Iron Fists , and that's not a compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also measured:
> 
> The Fast and the Furious 6
> 
> 
> Keanu's latest - Man of Tai Chi
> 
> Paranoia
> 
> 
> and Despicable Me 2




Just checked and saw that. Much appreciated!










I certainly respect your opinion on the design/execution, but needless to say I don't agree and saw it a bit differently. While I agree this track is a bass assault of sorts, I personally thought it was very appropriate and well done in light of the film which was also over the top. I can see people going either way, but personally, I thought it was very well done.










Thanks again though as I have been very eager to see this graph which backed up my experience.


----------



## V.X.Donique

Hopefully not another missed opportunity


----------



## audiofan1

I can't wait to see that in Atmos on a 87ft Imax screen filtered







or not


----------



## V.X.Donique




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12360#post_24057493
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see that in Atmos on a 87ft Imax screen filtered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or not





no doubt, but this is GODZILLA, the king and [email protected]@ss of giant monster cinema, so hopefully they give this mix the ultimate bass treatment


----------



## nube

Toe,


No problem, buddy.







Each unto their own, right?


I updated that Dead in Tombstone post with some waterfall graphs. The movie delivers bass, that's for sure.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12360#post_24057577
> 
> 
> Toe,
> 
> 
> No problem, buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each unto their own, right?
> 
> 
> I updated that Dead in Tombstone post with some waterfall graphs. The movie delivers bass, that's for sure.



Absolutely! No worries.











Off topic, but I know you had mentioned in the JTR thread for those looking to get a calibrated mic that the Cross Spectrum Labs version could save you a couple hundred bucks and I assume is just as accurate as Omnimic (?). Is this the mic you were referring to Nube?

http://cross-spectrum.com/measurement/calibrated_umik.html 



I did not realize how much smoothing the SMS graphing system incorporates until you guys mentioned it here a few months back and am looking to move up to a much more accurate calibrated mic/REW sometime in the new year when I am motivated to do some testing. I have not run REW in 7 or 8 years in my setup and have made a few changes/tweaks since then, so I am feeling the need to see what is going on exactly. Also, I assume REW is still a free download? Is there a website I can get it from? The one time I did use it in my system was off a fellow forum members laptop who stopped by, so I am brand new to it. Any help you could give would be great. Thanks!


----------



## nube

I don't have any experience with that mic, personally, but it seems to be the go-to choice these days since it means you don't need a sound card. That will be a good mic, and Cross-Spectrum Labs is legit.


REW is still free, yep, and if your laptop has HDMI out, it can use that to send digital signals to the receiver, which then allows for really easy individual speaker channel testing. You can download REW here (must be logged in to HTS):

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/downloads-area/47460-v5-01-beta-downloads-asio-support.html Scroll all the way to the bottom and get the WIndows installer for the 5.01Beta17 version (if using Windows). There's also a Mac dmg installer.


As for using it, just read through their tutorial and read up on questions and stuff in their help section. That should get you going no problem. It's so easy, even a caveman could do it!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12360#post_24057949
> 
> 
> I don't have any experience with that mic, personally, but it seems to be the go-to choice these days since it means you don't need a sound card. That will be a good mic, and Cross-Spectrum Labs is legit.
> 
> 
> REW is still free, yep, and if your laptop has HDMI out, it can use that to send digital signals to the receiver, which then allows for really easy individual speaker channel testing. You can download REW here (must be logged in to HTS):
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/downloads-area/47460-v5-01-beta-downloads-asio-support.html Scroll all the way to the bottom and get the WIndows installer for the 5.01Beta17 version (if using Windows). There's also a Mac dmg installer.
> 
> 
> As for using it, just read through their tutorial and read up on questions and stuff in their help section. That should get you going no problem. It's so easy, even a caveman could do it!



Awesome! Thanks for the help!







I do have HDMI out on my laptop, so I should be good to go.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12360#post_24057493
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see that in Atmos on a 87ft Imax screen filtered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or not


You will have to choose between either IMAX or an ATMOS installation. There is no IMAX installs with ATMOS.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12360_40#post_24059792
> 
> 
> You will have to choose between either IMAX or an ATMOS installation. There is no IMAX installs with ATMOS.



Indeed you are correct every time I see the format I assume Imax, but its AVX-Max Atmos but none the less its still an 87ft floor to ceiling curved screen and killer audio to boot


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12360#post_24059818
> 
> 
> Indeed you are correct every time I see the format I assume Imax, but its AVX-Max Atmos but none the less its still an 87ft floor to ceiling curved screen and killer audio to boot


Oh right on man. Right still will be kick ass!


----------



## kemiza

Anybody going to see the new Hobbit movie this weekend?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12360#post_24063213
> 
> 
> Anybody going to see the new Hobbit movie this weekend?





The bigger question is, will part 2 actually have some decent bass???


----------



## Brian Fineberg

This is the end has some pretty decent low end


----------



## Cowboys

Just watched Edge of tomorrow trailer. Look like a potential good bass movie.


----------



## edlittle

If it's anything like the last Tom Cruise movie, it'll be the bluray of the year.


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlittle*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24064220
> 
> 
> If it's anything like the last Tom Cruise movie, it'll be the bluray of the year.



Lol. You know that really sounds like a joke.... But then it isn't!


----------



## Rick27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *V.X.Donique*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12360#post_24057448
> 
> 
> Hopefully not another missed opportunity


 

Warner Brothers - deep, powerful and bone crunching bass for the Blu Rays of Godzilla and 300 Rise of an Empire please







If the quality of the soundtracks matches the on screen action then i promise i'll put you on my Christmas card list









 

Thanks

 

Rick.


----------



## BeeMan458

I have to say thanks to lfe man for this thread.


As I await the arrival of our recently ordered pair of subwoofers (FV15HPs), I've been perusing the first page of this thread, checking it out for outstanding examples of mega-bass movies that will suit our particular viewing tastes. Oh, and Amazon thanks you also.


(i'm buying as many used as I can as most titles are watched once and then put away for guest viewings)


Between this thread and the ULF thread, how can an ignorant go wrong?


...










(didn't see "Act of Valor" on the list)


...










-


----------



## wth718

^^^ nothing of note from Act Of Valor.


----------



## BeeMan458

Wow! Color me surprised.










Thanks for the reply.


Next three blu-rays to be purchased from Amazon:


"Black Hawk Down"


"Hurt Locker"


"Act of Valor"


Going have a great time rewatching these movie titles.


----------



## Cowboys

^^ you are going to be disappointed with BHD Irene scene with your subs as you will hear and feel NOTHING


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24066314
> 
> 
> ^^ you are going to be disappointed with BHD Irene scene with your subs as you will hear and feel NOTHING



Yes. I have read this and I will now, sadly, consider myself officially informed.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24066314
> 
> 
> ^^ you are going to be disappointed with BHD Irene scene with your subs as you will hear and feel NOTHING



Can his new subs properly playback 18hz? If so then the Irene sequence will still be fun. Just not... 5hz fun.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24066373
> 
> 
> Can his new subs properly playback 18hz? If so then the Irene sequence will still be fun. Just not... 5hz fun.



Once dialed in, the ULF approved, 4.0 star system, should be capable of 12.5Hz reference with an expected, usable 10Hz.


(we can't afford 5Hz fun)


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24066381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24066373
> 
> 
> Can his new subs properly playback 18hz? If so then the Irene sequence will still be fun. Just not... 5hz fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once dialed in, the ULF approved, 4.0 star system, should be capable of 12.5Hz reference with an expected, usable 10Hz.
> 
> 
> (we can't afford 5Hz fun)
Click to expand...


I can't either.


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24066521
> 
> 
> I can't either.


Don't feel bad Tom. I can't either. My pb 12s only down to 18. But damn they are strong.


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24066236
> 
> 
> Wow! Color me surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> Next three blu-rays to be purchased from Amazon:
> 
> 
> "Black Hawk Down"
> 
> 
> "Hurt Locker"
> 
> 
> "Act of Valor"
> 
> 
> Going have a great time rewatching these movie titles.


that 50 cal scene in hurt locker us amazing!


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24066226
> 
> 
> ^^^ nothing of note from Act Of Valor.



I remember being very impressed with the 50 cal river scene, that was back when I had dual Submersives and not my current setup.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24067300
> 
> 
> I remember being very impressed with the 50 cal river scene, that was back when I had dual Submersives and not my current setup.


 How does "Red Tails" fare? 


and

"Rambo IV (The Fight Continues)" 


-


----------



## carp

I haven't seen that one.


----------



## stitch1

I've got it if you want to watch it.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24066521
> 
> 
> I can't either.



Don't worry Tom I fall pretty hard at 7 Hz with my two submersives


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stitch1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24067582
> 
> 
> I've got it if you want to watch it.



Cool - is it good?


----------



## stitch1

I don't want to scare you away but it's not a movie I would recommend to just anyone. Personally I really enjoy it. However, it's designed with movies of that era in mind. So, the dialog is a bit cheesy, the characters story arcs are a bit flat and predictable. On the flips side it's really good for what it is. The CG is good the sound effects are great. The flying battles are really good and overall it's pretty fun to watch. If you are looking for any real depth, its just not there. However, it came with a documentary about the real Tuskegee airmen that is really good. If you are into American history you might want to check it out. I was lucky enough to meet a few of these WWII heros in person a few years ago.


----------



## BeeMan458

Good movie review.


It's a movie, the more times you see it, the more it grows on you.


Another period movie that grows on you: "Flyboys." 


-


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stitch1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24068077
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare you away but it's not a movie I would recommend to just anyone. Personally I really enjoy it. However, it's designed with movies of that era in mind. So, the dialog is a bit cheesy, the characters story arcs are a bit flat and predictable. On the flips side it's really good for what it is. The CG is good the sound effects are great. The flying battles are really good and overall it's pretty fun to watch. If you are looking for any real depth, its just not there. However, it came with a documentary about the real Tuskegee airmen that is really good. If you are into American history you might want to check it out. I was lucky enough to meet a few of these WWII heros in person a few years ago.



Agreed, it's as if someone got all the lines from the great book of cliches and sprinkled them liberally throughout. But the LFE is very well done, imo.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24067300
> 
> 
> I remember being very impressed with the 50 cal river scene, that was back when I had dual Submersives and not my current setup.



That was the one scene with any bass that I can remember. Don't remember that being all the impressive, but I had an SVS PB10 and a Velodyne DPS-12 at the time so didn't see much below 17 Hz in my room.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24068246
> 
> 
> That was the one scene with any bass that I can remember. Don't remember that being all the impressive, but I had an SVS PB10 and a Velodyne DPS-12 at the time so didn't see much below 17 Hz in my room.



You make a good case why a person has to have a subwoofer system that digs deep with authority. Otherwise, there's so much that's going be missed.


-


----------



## stitch1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24068130
> 
> 
> Good movie review.
> 
> 
> It's a movie, the more times you see it, the more it grows on you.
> 
> 
> Another period movie that grows on you: "Flyboys."
> 
> 
> -



I too enjoyed Flyboys and The Red Baron.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stitch1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24068299
> 
> 
> I too enjoyed Flyboys and The Red Baron.



Thanks for "The Red Barron" suggestion. Had no idea of it's existence.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12360#post_24063213
> 
> 
> Anybody going to see the new Hobbit movie this weekend?


I'm goin tmrrw at 11:00 am. Super pumped!!!


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24068266
> 
> 
> You make a good case why a person has to have a subwoofer system that digs deep with authority. Otherwise, there's so much that's going be missed.
> 
> 
> -



Still plenty of fun to be had if you haven't got sealed subs that dig deep. Its not the be all and end all.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24067300
> 
> 
> I remember being very impressed with the 50 cal river scene, that was back when I had dual Submersives and not my current setup.



there were no 50cals in that scene, those were (if I recall correctly) 240s and 134s which both fire 7.62x51


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24068406
> 
> 
> Still plenty of fun to be had if you haven't got sealed subs that dig deep. Its not the be all and end all.



Sorry if I confused. I'm not commenting about sealed vs ported as each is a trade off to the other. I'm simply making the comment that entertainment wise, a viewer/owner is well served by a system capable of both, extension and output. As one compliments the other, without the other, the experience becomes hollowed out due to a lack of depth or visceral impact.


Yes, life would be good if it were possible to affordably have both: depth of extension and output.


As to end all be all. In my opinion, if I understand your comment correctly, based on what I've read by those who have what one might term an unlimited subwoofer system, yes, regarding subwoofer sound reproduction, depth of extension and output is the end-all-be-all goal.


----------



## AJ72

No offence taken Beeman. I didn't mean to come off sounding precious, just having a bit of fun







. Just watched Wrath of the Titans. Great bass for sure but movie pretty average. Thought the audio apart from the bass pretty average too. If Oblivions mix is sublime Wraths is at the other end of the scale. Found it inconsistent in terms of creating a quality surround experience.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24069179
> 
> 
> No offence taken Beeman. I didn't mean to come off sounding precious, just having a bit of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just watched Wrath of the Titans. Great bass for sure but movie pretty average. Thought the audio apart from the bass pretty average too. If Oblivions mix is sublime Wraths is at the other end of the scale. Found it inconsistent in terms of creating a quality surround experience.



I try to be respectful of everybody's opinion and don't mind taking the time to clarify my position. Thanks for the thought.

Have you tried OHF? The trailers make me believe this movie has an excellent bass track.


-


----------



## AJ72

Yes have watched OHF a few times. Bought it after all the praise being given to it in this thread. It's got some of the best bass scenes of all time. Washington monument scene is 21 seconds of bass Nirvana. Can't remember other specific scenes but they are littered all the way through the film. Movie is also very good IMO.


----------



## BeeMan458

...










Thank-you. This movie has been added to our Amazon shopping cart.


...










"Dual JTR Captivators 2400"


Now that's a subwoofer system.


...


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24068936
> 
> 
> there were no 50cals in that scene, those were (if I recall correctly) 240s and 134s which both fire 7.62x51



Ahhhh....I stand corrected.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24067625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24066521
> 
> 
> I can't either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Tom I fall pretty hard at 7 Hz with my two submersives
Click to expand...


7 Hz? How do you get up in the morning?


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24067095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12390#post_24066521
> 
> 
> I can't either.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad Tom. I can't either. My pb 12s only down to 18. But damn they are strong.
Click to expand...


Thanks! I feel better.










I have a single VTF-15H. My SMS-1 only displays down to 15Hz. I’m guessing that I’m good down to 12-13, maybe a tad bit lower.

 


Someday I’d like to get down to single digits, but with my financial situation and my “misunderstanding” wife, that day is a long way off.


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24069457
> 
> 
> Thanks! I feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a single VTF-15H. My SMS-1 only displays down to 15Hz. I’m guessing that I’m good down to 12-13, maybe a tad bit lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday I’d like to get down to single digits, but with my financial situation and my “misunderstanding” wife, that day is a long way off.


i understand Tom. But for the first time ever i am satisfied with my low end. And i sure know what you're talking about with a misunderstanding wife. But i got mine to bend some on my pb12 nsd(s)!


----------



## Homebrew101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420_10#post_24069714
> 
> 
> t *for the first time ever i am satisfied with my low end*



does this subwoofer make my butt look fat?


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Homebrew101*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24070269
> 
> 
> does this subwoofer make my butt look fat?



I know my PC13-Ultra makes me look short.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24070353
> 
> 
> I know my PC13-Ultra makes me look short.



My Epik Conquest makes me look skinny!


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12400_100#post_24070353
> 
> 
> I know my PC13-Ultra makes me look short.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12400_100#post_24070469
> 
> 
> My Epik Conquest makes me look skinny!



My subs make me look like a massive douchebag.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24070958
> 
> 
> 
> My subs make me look like an massive douchebag.



Lol


----------



## SimonNo10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24069210
> 
> 
> Yes have watched OHF a few times. Bought it after all the praise being given to it in this thread. It's got some of the best bass scenes of all time. Washington monument scene is 21 seconds of bass Nirvana. Can't remember other specific scenes but they are littered all the way through the film. Movie is also very good IMO.



My copy arrived yesterday. I watched the whole attack sequence including the monument scene and it didn't really impress me as much as say FOTP (the whole sand storm scene including barrel roll). Is this a movie that needs to be turned up more as the ULF didn't impress me as much. Here is a graph of my ARC calibration (Anthem D2v processor) for the subs (2x Seaton Submersives with HD+ amps):

Graph2.jpg 627k .jpg file


I'm buying a 2nd hand SVS ASEQ unit this weekend (I used to own one but sold it awhile ago) so it may improve things in the bass department and will experiment with sub positions but only one of the submersives can really be moved as one is in the back corner of the room with limited space and the other is at the front of the room in the opposite corner with plenty of room.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SimonNo10*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24071221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24069210
> 
> 
> Yes have watched OHF a few times. Bought it after all the praise being given to it in this thread. It's got some of the best bass scenes of all time. Washington monument scene is 21 seconds of bass Nirvana. Can't remember other specific scenes but they are littered all the way through the film. Movie is also very good IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My copy arrived yesterday. I watched the whole attack sequence including the monument scene and it didn't really impress me as much as say FOTP (the whole sand storm scene including barrel roll). Is this a movie that needs to be turned up more as the ULF didn't impress me as much. Here is a graph of my ARC calibration (Anthem D2v processor) for the subs (2x Seaton Submersives with HD+ amps):
> 
> Graph2.jpg 627k .jpg file
Click to expand...


There is without a doubt something lacking bigtime in your system. ARC doesn't really show the subwoofer's frequency response very well at all, so that really doesn't tell us much.


However, the Washington Monument scene is epic. Here's a post I made comparing it to all the top scenes:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10590#post_23763918 


It may be that you don't have any response below 20Hz, or not much below 30Hz, where most of the Washington Monument scene is located, although this is is unusual given the apparent response in your ARC graph. The FOTP barrel roll scene's hottest content (the part that makes everyone pee themselves) is @ 32Hz.


I think it's likely you have a system that can't play OHF's scene very well.


----------



## SimonNo10

Thanks for the reply. Hmm I was under the impression that FOTF had content below 15hz. Everything else I've tested including TIH,WOTW,Tron Legacy all sound amazing in the bass department just not OHF with that scene. Weird. Maybe I just need to turn the volume up more than the others.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24070958
> 
> 
> 
> My subs make me look like an massive douchebag.




Ha! I don't know about that, but your subs are the cause of my subs developing an inferiority complex!


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SimonNo10*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24071279
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Hmm I was under the impression that FOTF had content below 15hz. Everything else I've tested including TIH,WOTW,Tron Legacy all sound amazing in the bass department just not OHF with that scene. Weird. Maybe I just need to turn the volume up more than the others.



You definitely do not need to turn it up compared to the others. Overall, it's actually a significantly louder scene from 30Hz on down than any of the other scenes you mentioned, and has the loudest single short-term effect of all except for that FOTP barrel roll effect at 32Hz.


There's something specific to your system and setup that is making it sound weaker than the other scenes. It's likely the capabilities of your subs or your system's signal chain rolloff. What sized room?


----------



## xMEATx

Yeah, I have a single submersive and OHF is my new demo, hands down. I am in a semi open 2400 cubic room.


----------



## SimonNo10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24071295
> 
> 
> You definitely do not need to turn it up compared to the others. Overall, it's actually a significantly louder scene from 30Hz on down than any of the other scenes you mentioned, and has the loudest single short-term effect of all except for that FOTP barrel roll effect at 32Hz.
> 
> 
> There's something specific to your system and setup that is making it sound weaker than the other scenes. It's likely the capabilities of your subs or your system's signal chain rolloff. What sized room?



I would think that the Submersives with the new HD+ amps (upgraded from 1000w amps) would be able to deliver with most scenes, my room is approx 3.5m (W) x 5m (D), right side of room opens up to dining area which isn't big. I have 4 accoustic panels 2 on each wall both sides with ceiling diffusor panels on the ceiling and 2 diffusor panels on the rear wall behind the listening position. All installed by a company called Accoustic Vision here in Australia:

http://www.acousticvision.com.au/ 


But at the time of the purchases I didn't own 2 submersives only had one and since changed speakers from M&K's S-5000 to JTR's Triple 8's all round (rears are slanted 8's). Refer to my post in the Anthem section which has the rest of the graphs which may assist in understanding what may be happening:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/678260/anthem-d2-d2v-avm50-avm50v-arc1-tweaking-guide/42120 


Post 42131


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24070958
> 
> 
> 
> My subs make me look like an massive douchebag.




My subs make me feel retarded..


----------



## nube

SimonNo10,


You should definitely have enough horsepower and a small enough space to demonstrate that scene quite effectively. Perhaps it's the ARC calibration? It's really hard to know what it's doing with those graphs - they're not very informative for the subs.


I suggest measuring with REW since it's cheap and effective and easy nowadays with inexpensive USB mics.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24070958
> 
> 
> 
> My subs make me look like an massive douchebag.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24071207
> 
> 
> Lol



My neighbours think I'm an massive douchebag.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24070958
> 
> 
> 
> My subs make me look like an massive douchebag.


And knowing is half the battle 👍


----------



## edlittle

Nube, I think you should link to that OHF comparison post in your signature as well, just for posterity.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SimonNo10*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24071361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24071295
> 
> 
> You definitely do not need to turn it up compared to the others. Overall, it's actually a significantly louder scene from 30Hz on down than any of the other scenes you mentioned, and has the loudest single short-term effect of all except for that FOTP barrel roll effect at 32Hz.
> 
> 
> There's something specific to your system and setup that is making it sound weaker than the other scenes. It's likely the capabilities of your subs or your system's signal chain rolloff. What sized room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think that the Submersives with the new HD+ amps (upgraded from 1000w amps) would be able to deliver with most scenes, my room is approx 3.5m (W) x 5m (D), right side of room opens up to dining area which isn't big. I have 4 accoustic panels 2 on each wall both sides with ceiling diffusor panels on the ceiling and 2 diffusor panels on the rear wall behind the listening position. All installed by a company called Accoustic Vision here in Australia:
> 
> http://www.acousticvision.com.au/
> 
> 
> But at the time of the purchases I didn't own 2 submersives only had one and since changed speakers from M&K's S-5000 to JTR's Triple 8's all round (rears are slanted 8's). Refer to my post in the Anthem section which has the rest of the graphs which may assist in understanding what may be happening:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/678260/anthem-d2-d2v-avm50-avm50v-arc1-tweaking-guide/42120
> 
> 
> Post 42131
Click to expand...

With a pair of Submersives in that room (BTW, it's HP as in High Power, and HP+, not HD. HD is your TV







) you should be able to enjoy the impact of the OHF scene. 2 things come to mind, you may be in a null in your room at the significant frequencies for the OHF scene, OR your signal chain may be doing something funky with the low end. Do you know if your SubM's have enough power to draw from the wall? If you have an older circuit, it might not be able to keep up with the demands on the OHF scene (one of the longest high bass volume scenes, which means it draws a lot of power). If you're getting line sag, it could limit the output of your subs.


In my older house, I ended up utting a LOT of equipment on their own circuits to reduce/eliminate line sag (dual Submersives in a HP+ master-slave config. 3x Emotiva XPA-1's across the front providing [email protected] for the L&R and 500 [email protected] for the CC. [email protected] for the surrounds. + Plasma TV, Onkyo 5008 avr, BDP, etc.). With the Onkyo and 1 Emotiva plugged into the same circuit, playing Transformers 3 and Tron:Legacy at Reference caused the circuit's voltage to sag to 99V! (I used a Watts Up! Pro meter to measure the maximum current draw, and one single XPA-1 on its own circuit hit 1887 watts on Tron:Legacy at Reference). With everything on independent circuits, I don't have that problem now.



Max


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24070958
> 
> 
> 
> My subs make me look like an massive douchebag.



I actually laughed out loud reading this. I see a new sig in the works.


JSS


----------



## rhed

Watched Oblivion tonight. Damn... friggin quad S2's is just violent!! Literally everything the whole house shakes and rattles. My HT is on the second floor. And I think it'll come down!


----------



## carp

Maybe I knew this already and forgot...


but good lord man, I didn't realize you had these subs on a friggin suspended floor!! IMO a single Cap S2 on a suspended floor would subjectively outgun 4 of them on concrete. Jeezo peeeeezo....










There is no way that you will ever crave more. If you do there is no help for the rest of us.


----------



## rhed

Carp.. I'm beginning to worry about the weight of my whole HT equipment + the vibrations and slams from the subs after time. I mean the subs alone are 800lbs total. And there's no partion walls or shear walls underneath cause the HT room is over the garage. But, when we built this house we used TGI joist and 1-1/8 panel sheathing for the floor. I think I'm confident... Plus, I'm running the subs 3 hot with a house curve..


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24072910
> 
> 
> Maybe I knew this already and forgot...
> 
> 
> but good lord man, I didn't realize you had these subs on a friggin suspended floor!! IMO a single Cap S2 on a suspended floor would subjectively outgun 4 of them on concrete. Jeezo peeeeezo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way that you will ever crave more. If you do there is no help for the rest of us.





Umm.. I did not know about the suspended vs concrete floor thing. If I knew that i would have just gone with a single OS or something..lol


----------



## carp

I can see it now... one day you are watching a bassy movie and all of a sudden you are sitting in your garage in a pile of rubble.


j/k I hope!


----------



## rhed

Ok.. I'm kicking the cars out and relocating my HT to the garage. I bet my wife would love that.. Lol


----------



## SimonNo10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24071718
> 
> 
> With a pair of Submersives in that room (BTW, it's HP as in High Power, and HP+, not HD. HD is your TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) you should be able to enjoy the impact of the OHF scene. 2 things come to mind, you may be in a null in your room at the significant frequencies for the OHF scene, OR your signal chain may be doing something funky with the low end. Do you know if your SubM's have enough power to draw from the wall? If you have an older circuit, it might not be able to keep up with the demands on the OHF scene (one of the longest high bass volume scenes, which means it draws a lot of power). If you're getting line sag, it could limit the output of your subs.
> 
> 
> In my older house, I ended up utting a LOT of equipment on their own circuits to reduce/eliminate line sag (dual Submersives in a HP+ master-slave config. 3x Emotiva XPA-1's across the front providing [email protected] for the L&R and 500 [email protected] for the CC. [email protected] for the surrounds. + Plasma TV, Onkyo 5008 avr, BDP, etc.). With the Onkyo and 1 Emotiva plugged into the same circuit, playing Transformers 3 and Tron:Legacy at Reference caused the circuit's voltage to sag to 99V! (I used a Watts Up! Pro meter to measure the maximum current draw, and one single XPA-1 on its own circuit hit 1887 watts on Tron:Legacy at Reference). With everything on independent circuits, I don't have that problem now.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



Sorry I meant HP+. I had my house's main circuit board outside completely upgraded as well as the incoming power to the house from the street as before it was delivering 30amps total and now it's 60-80amps and I have one power point which is seperate to the rest of the house with one of these for that circuit:

http://www.rkcable.com.au/Clipsal970MF20.htm 


So I have the power side covered. I've tried other BD's that have incredible bass and they all sound amazing including Oblivion. Anyway might invest in a Mic and get REW and do some measurements.


----------



## rhed



Just wanted to see what would happen if I popped in the OHF.. UM.. OH MY G.. OH MY!!














.. I have to get a LT and a USB mic. I really want to see what's going on in the ULF region. The subs are govern by a Antimode Dual Core. Which did a wonderful job. Very nice piece of equipment. And also MCACC on the receiver.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12360_40#post_24056851
> 
> 
> Just checked and saw that. Much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly respect your opinion on the design/execution, but needless to say I don't agree and saw it a bit differently. *While I agree this track is a bass assault of sorts, I personally thought it was very appropriate and well done in light of the film which was also over the top. I can see people going either way, but personally, I thought it was very well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Thanks again though as I have been very eager to see this graph which backed up my experience.



Listen up bass heads ! If you need a serious bass guy flick that will indeed make your setup you spent so much time getting right justify the $ and effort , stop playing the same 5 star bass tracks over and over again and spin something new

















Well take Toe's suggestion and get, rent, borrow or steal







(nah ! don't steal







) *Dead in Tomb Stone* and while you can get the point hammered home at -15db from Reference, Crank this baby to "0" and hold on tight.


And Toe thanks a lot as I'm trying to compile my best of 2013 bass list and have to start all over again










No really big thanks on this one


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12450#post_24073056
> 
> 
> Listen up bass heads ! If you need a serious bass guy flick that will indeed make your setup you spent so much time getting right justify the $ and effort , stop playing the same 5 star bass tracks over and over again and spin something new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well take Toe's suggestion and get, rent, borrow or steal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (nah ! don't steal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) *Dead in Tomb Stone* and while you can get the point hammered home at -15db from Reference, Crank this baby to "0" and hold on tight.
> 
> 
> And Toe thanks a lot as I'm trying to compile my best of 2013 bass list and have to start all over again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No really big thanks on this one



That is awesome Audiofan! Glad you enjoyed it as well.







We need to buy forum member 5mark a virtual beer somehow since he is the one who told me about it and deserves the credit.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12450#post_24073056
> 
> 
> Listen up bass heads ! If you need a serious bass guy flick that will indeed make your setup you spent so much time getting right justify the $ and effort , stop playing the same 5 star bass tracks over and over again and spin something new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the blu ray or DVD?
> 
> 
> Well take Toe's suggestion and get, rent, borrow or steal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (nah ! don't steal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) *Dead in Tomb Stone* and while you can get the point hammered home at -15db from Reference, Crank this baby to "0" and hold on tight.
> 
> 
> And Toe thanks a lot as I'm trying to compile my best of 2013 bass list and have to start all over again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No really big thanks on this one





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24070958
> 
> 
> 
> My subs make me look like an massive douchebag.



Lol


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12450#post_24073056
> 
> 
> Listen up bass heads ! If you need a serious bass guy flick that will indeed make your setup you spent so much time getting right justify the $ and effort , stop playing the same 5 star bass tracks over and over again and spin something new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well take Toe's suggestion and get, rent, borrow or steal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (nah ! don't steal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) *Dead in Tomb Stone* and while you can get the point hammered home at -15db from Reference, Crank this baby to "0" and hold on tight.
> 
> 
> And Toe thanks a lot as I'm trying to compile my best of 2013 bass list and have to start all over again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No really big thanks on this one


I'm starting to feel like you say this every time you watch a movie.









Still gonna check it out though!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12440_40#post_24073636
> 
> 
> That is awesome Audiofan! Glad you enjoyed it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to buy forum member 5mark a virtual beer somehow since he is the one who told me about it and deserves the credit.



Big thanks 5mark and the first virtual beers on me











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12440_40#post_24073736
> 
> 
> 
> Lol


Its the Blu ray



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12440_40#post_24073806
> 
> 
> I'm starting to feel like you say this every time you watch a movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gonna check it out though!



I wish that where the case







if you'll notice there are some I don't even bother posting on! but the one's that deserve a heads up or shout out and depending on level of execution I chime in a colorful manner . This one in particular just flat out fills the room and jolts the floor in a very commanding way !


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12450#post_24073056
> 
> 
> Listen up bass heads ! If you need a serious bass guy flick that will indeed make your setup you spent so much time getting right justify the $ and effort , stop playing the same 5 star bass tracks over and over again and spin something new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well take Toe's suggestion and get, rent, borrow or steal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (nah ! don't steal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) *Dead in Tomb Stone* and while you can get the point hammered home at -15db from Reference, Crank this baby to "0" and hold on tight.
> 
> 
> And Toe thanks a lot as I'm trying to compile my best of 2013 bass list and have to start all over again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No really big thanks on this one



Best price and where to buy? I just can't do $27 from Amazon...


----------



## jlpowell84

Well we watched Pacific Rim tonight. Entertaining movie and I enjoyed it. I certainly believe if you enter into watching a movie leaving the critical mindset behind it will be much more enjoyable. Great slams throughout the movie. My bass was certainly run hot. Yes I can tell the infrasonic was missing and would have been better with the low single digs supporting the hot 30-50hz stuff. I'll go ahead and commit blasphemy and say it was still a great bass movie. I feel the 30-50 stuff is what makes a great bass scene. It's nice to have the infrasonic below and yes it feels incomplete BUT NOT TO THE POINT THAT IT IS UNENJOYABLE! Thats my main point so please don't take out of context. I'm certainly not anti ULF


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12450#post_24076109
> 
> 
> Best price and where to buy? I just can't do $27 from Amazon...



I got mine off ebay for $10 shipped. You might want to rent first though as you may or may not dig the film.



As for Pacific Rim, it's one of my favorite bass tracks of the year.







Sure, I would love to hear it with all that extension in tact, but even as is, it is one excellent LFE ride IMO.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12440_40#post_24076109
> 
> 
> Best price and where to buy? I just can't do $27 from Amazon...


If not buying or borrowing that leaves renting or the big no! no! stealing







I got mine through good ole Netflix . Do you have a rental method?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12440_40#post_24076124
> 
> 
> Well we watched Pacific Rim tonight. Entertaining movie and I enjoyed it. I certainly believe if you enter into watching a movie leaving the critical mindset behind it will be much more enjoyable. Great slams throughout the movie. My bass was certainly run hot. Yes I can tell the infrasonic was missing and would have been better with the low single digs supporting the hot 30-50hz stuff. I'll go ahead and commit blasphemy and say it was still a great bass movie. I feel the 30-50 stuff is what makes a great bass scene. It's nice to have the infrasonic below and yes it feels incomplete BUT NOT TO THE POINT THAT IT IS UNENJOYABLE! Thats my main point so please don't take out of context. I'm certainly not anti ULF





Your single digit creds are still safe, it was an enjoyable movie, and no crimes have been committed except that guilty grin of sheer enjoyment from the Great bass in PR


----------



## audiofan1

Wow! $ 10.00 not bad at all


----------



## audiofan1

I just finished my second viewing of "A Good day to Die Hard" and what a finish this flick has after the ELF ride it starts out with! The final scenes really has the spectrum covered well


----------



## GPBURNS

Saving General Yang - DTS-MA

enjoyable soundtrack - well done for the film .

nothing spectacular but some fun scenes. A couple storm scenes dug maybe into 20hz but not a LFE fest

If you like this genre of film check it out - I liked it


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24072903
> 
> 
> Watched Oblivion tonight. Damn... friggin quad S2's is just violent!! Literally everything the whole house shakes and rattles. My HT is on the second floor. And I think it'll come down!



What subs do you have?


----------



## BeeMan458

Just saying, the post you quoted stated that he has quad S2s.


Drool....covet, covet, covet.









JTR Captivator S2 subwoofer. 


Four of them....(said with distain)....whine.....I wish I could have four S2s.










-


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12450#post_24076916
> 
> 
> Just saying, the post you quoted stated that he has S2s.
> 
> JTR Captivator S2 subwoofer.



Thank you I had never heard of them before cool! dual 18" that must destroy every thing.


I only have two JL Audio F113 and my wife thinks the wall are going to come down one day


----------



## wse

Any graphs for Man of Steel, and Stark Trek into Darkness the bass was visceral !


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12450#post_24076924
> 
> 
> Thank you I had never heard of them before cool! dual 18" that must destroy every thing.
> 
> 
> I only have two JL Audio F113 and my wife thinks the wall are going to come down one day



What can I say but quad S2s, with our budget, comes under the heading of unobtainium. You can always consider selling the F113s and pickup a pair of S2s and find out if your wife is right or not.


(hint, hint)


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12450#post_24076916
> 
> 
> Just saying, the post you quoted stated that he has quad S2s.
> 
> 
> Drool....covet, covet, covet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JTR Captivator S2 subwoofer.
> 
> 
> Four of them....(said with distain)....whine.....I wish I could have four S2s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -



Hell id love 2 Cap S2s!!!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12450#post_24077631
> 
> 
> Hell id love 2 Cap S2s!!!



...


----------



## jlpowell84

I would certainly take two cap S2's over f113's. Or my dual Submersives! I may add in some ported subs with my dual Submersives someday. I have an idea through my mini dsp that I can present Audyssey with a single signal and it will only know the collective response. Anyway a couple Marty subs or sealed SI 18's or upgrade to dual master/slave Seaton sets, or a CapS2, too many options!!! Single sealed SI 18's all over, perhaps 4 would give a nice Geddes effect


----------



## rhed

Anyone have graphs for Wolverine? The thunders and especially the atomic blast! Just friggin insane! Feels like I'm in a roller coaster ride this weekend.. Wifey and kids left to go shopping. Wifey told me to go ahead and blow your ears out right before she left.. Lol.. Gotta have my bass on before I go on vacation this coming Wednesday.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12400_100#post_24076924
> 
> 
> Thank you I had never heard of them before cool! dual 18" that must destroy every thing.
> 
> 
> I only have two JL Audio F113 and my wife thinks the wall are going to come down one day



Yeah, the S2's are pretty serious and are comparable to the F113...in price.


Obviously they have a larger footprint and are no where near as gorgeous as the JL offerings. That said, the quick math shows that 1 S2 can out displace 3 F113's.


So, for perspective, rhed has the output capability of 12 F113's for less than the cost of 4.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12400_100#post_24076926
> 
> 
> Any graphs for Man of Steel, and Stark Trek into Darkness the bass was visceral !



Do a quick search in this thread. Both have been graphed and both are disappointments.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12450#post_24078117
> 
> 
> Yeah, the S2's are pretty serious and are comparable to the F113...in price.
> 
> 
> Obviously they have a larger footprint and are no where near as gorgeous as the JL offerings. That said, the quick math shows that 1 S2 can out displace 3 F113's. So, for perspective, rhed has the output capability of 12 F113's for less than the cost of 4. Do a quick search in this thread. Both have been graphed and both are disappointments.



Where is the math! From my perspective and in my room the MOS and ST were very good and gave me plenty of bass


----------



## ambesolman

Geddes effect?


----------



## wse

The New Master List of BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts


Flight of the Phoenix

Hot Fuzz

The Incredible Hulk

Live Free or Die Hard

The Lord of the Rings - The Fellowship of the Ring

The Lord of the Rings - The Return of the King

Pulse

War of the Worlds(dts)

Tron: Legacy(blu-ray)

How to Train Your Dragon

Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief

Underworld: Awakening

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow

Wrath of the Titan

X-Men First Class

Hellboy II: The Golden Army


I assume all these are five star because the go down to single digits? Also are they all Blu ray


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12450#post_24078156
> 
> 
> Where is the math! From my perspective and in my room the MOS and ST were very good and gave me plenty of bass



Check out the first couple of posts in the ULF thread.


----------



## BeeMan458

"Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow" arrived on Friday.










As to what's what with who is blu-ray, check out Amazon. Pretty much, anything recent, is blu-ray.


(i hate page changes)


We purchase used on Amazon. Never a disappointment and always a great price.


-


----------



## Sgt_Nick_Fury

Always enjoy this thread, but sometimes I find myself wondering; who the hell are these people? How far do they live from their neighbors. To put in perspective I have a VSX-1021 the Pioneer bang for the buck Andrew Jones line (c22, fs51, bs21's etc etc) and a BIC F12. If I crank it on Battle ship my house rattles to the street curb and my neighbors would complain if I did that often, my system is like the mixed drink equivalent of a club soda and a wine cooler compared to the gear I read in your posts. Quad S2s?!!! My pie in the sky dream is an Epik Empire....just 1... if I sound jealous, I am. But seriously how far do you live from neighbors? Do you have to check in with any seismic outposts before playing Cloverfield?


In any case gonna rock what I got with my F12 (until I can get that Epik) thank you for the movie reviews. Just watched "5 Day of War" thanks to this thread, not steller LFE but was an excellent film, and it was a review here that sent me after it!


Oh one quick question can anyone tell me if the sound on HD Amazon instant movies is the same as the Blu-Ray counterparts? I.E. am I missing anything by purchasing HD via Amazon instant, vs buying the Blu-Ray? Thanks.


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgt_Nick_Fury*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12400_100#post_24078302
> 
> 
> But seriously how far do you live from neighbors?



I'm no more than 20' from my next door neighbors. My HT room is in the center of the house so I have one room in between the HT room and the outside world. With all the doors and windows closed you can barely hear anything outside unless you are standing next to my house. That's with my system at near reference level. My house was built in the 1950's and has no insulation in the exterior walls. I replaced the windows with double pane energy efficient ones, but only noticed a minor improvement in sound blocking. I have 2x18" and 6x15" sealed subs.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12480#post_24078267
> 
> 
> Check out the first couple of posts in the ULF thread.



Could not find it link please


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12480#post_24078438
> 
> 
> Could not find it link please


 Link


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgt_Nick_Fury*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12480#post_24078302
> 
> 
> Always enjoy this thread, but sometimes I find myself wondering; who the hell are these people? How far do they live from their neighbors. To put in perspective I have a VSX-1021 the Pioneer bang for the buck Andrew Jones line (c22, fs51, bs21's etc etc) and a BIC F12. If I crank it on Battle ship my house rattles to the street curb and my neighbors would complain if I did that often, my system is like the mixed drink equivalent of a club soda and a wine cooler compared to the gear I read in your posts. Quad S2s?!!! My pie in the sky dream is an Epik Empire....just 1... if I sound jealous, I am. But seriously how far do you live from neighbors? Do you have to check in with any seismic outposts before playing Cloverfield?
> 
> 
> In any case gonna rock what I got with my F12 (until I can get that Epik) thank you for the movie reviews. Just watched "5 Day of War" thanks to this thread, not steller LFE but was an excellent film, and it was a review here that sent me after it!
> 
> 
> Oh one quick question can anyone tell me if the sound on HD Amazon instant movies is the same as the Blu-Ray counterparts? I.E. am I missing anything by purchasing HD via Amazon instant, vs buying the Blu-Ray? Thanks.




SCREW! The neighbors! They don't pay for my mortgage. Clean my lawn. Wash my clothes or my ass. Remember.. Live and enjoy the present at any age your at. Before you become old and can't do it. And you say to yourself, damn I wish I did that when I was.... Besides I know my neighbors and they know me that I could give a f^>k! And they haven't complained once!


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12480#post_24078460
> 
> 
> SCREW! The neighbors! They don't pay for my mortgage. Clean my lawn. Wash my clothes or my ass. Remember.. Live and enjoy the present at any age your at. Before you become old and can't do it. And you say to yourself, damn I wish I did that when I was.... Besides I know my neighbors and they know me that I could give a f^>k! And they haven't complained once!


+1


----------



## KJSmitty

U


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12480#post_24078460
> 
> 
> SCREW! The neighbors! They don't pay for my mortgage. Clean my lawn. Wash my clothes or my ass. Besides I know my neighbors and they know me that I could give a f^>k! And they haven't complained once!



But they do pay city taxes which allows them to call the authorities on you if your movie watching is disturbing the piece at the applicable hours of the day.. If your HT prowess is escaping your walls and penetrating others it's definitely best to know your neighbors and have a good dialog with them to ensure when they dislike or can overlook your volume desires. I know when we are entertaining and I am concerned about pool/patio noise/thumping (18inch sub under covered patio) I ensure those on either side are aware and invited. I can barely hear our HT outside. In the garage a bit but other than that it's fairly insulated - has multiple walls on three sides and a large garage on the other etc. Best thing you can do is invest in noise abatement as your theater prowess grows.


Cheers


----------



## rhed

Like I said I know my neighbors. And they know me. And not one complaints.


----------



## Sgt_Nick_Fury

Far more seriousness then I intended. In any case I just hope someday to have a system like those and a house to match. My home is not very big and from the outside looks smaller still as much is below ground. Still, I really enjoy rattling it when I can, have a 2 yr old so I have a bass curfew. Anyway just meant to say I am impressed with your systems, and info on movies, thanks again.


Still wondering about sound on HD Amazon instant content vs Blu-Ray though, anyone know?


----------



## BeeMan458

If you have a Blu-ray disc, you may have to do your own download and compare as in the case of download music vs CD, there's a noticeable difference in depth and ambiance. Movie soundtracks may not be so demanding so a personal comparison should be in order.


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12420#post_24072910
> 
> 
> Maybe I knew this already and forgot...
> 
> 
> but good lord man, I didn't realize you had these subs on a friggin suspended floor!! IMO a single Cap S2 on a suspended floor would subjectively outgun 4 of them on concrete. Jeezo peeeeezo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way that you will ever crave more. If you do there is no help for the rest of us.




I have my sub on the second floor of a 3 floor house. What's good about a suspended floor exactly?


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12450#post_24076124
> 
> 
> Well we watched Pacific Rim tonight. Entertaining movie and I enjoyed it. I certainly believe if you enter into watching a movie leaving the critical mindset behind it will be much more enjoyable. Great slams throughout the movie. My bass was certainly run hot. Yes I can tell the infrasonic was missing and would have been better with the low single digs supporting the hot 30-50hz stuff. I'll go ahead and commit blasphemy and say it was still a great bass movie. I feel the 30-50 stuff is what makes a great bass scene. It's nice to have the infrasonic below and yes it feels incomplete BUT NOT TO THE POINT THAT IT IS UNENJOYABLE! Thats my main point so please don't take out of context. I'm certainly not anti ULF



Read the WidescreenReview review of the SB13 ultra that's linked on The SVS site. I can't link it here since it's a pdf but the reviewer agrees with you about bass content at 35hz to 60hz.


----------



## tboe77

Nick Fury


Might want to set your sights on a different dream sub. Last I heard, Epik was out of business. I could be wrong but the last time I checked out Epik (which was, admittedly, 6 months ago) the Epik forums here indicated that nobody had heard from the owner in months.


An excellent alternative is the Power Sound Audio XS30. Like the Empire, it is a sealed sub with dual opposed 15" drivers. I am a very satisfied owner of one of these (with dreams of adding a second someday) and I can highly recommend it. Check out the official PSA thread for tons of great info.


----------



## rhed

^^ Or the Rythmik FV15HP or F25.


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12480#post_24079320
> 
> 
> I have my sub on the second floor of a 3 floor house. What's good about a suspended floor exactly?



Your sub gets the floor moving and the entire area acts as a massive passive radiator....


Just kidding of course.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12400_100#post_24078156
> 
> 
> Where is the math! From my perspective and in my room the MOS and ST were very good and gave me plenty of bass













I'll try to figure out how to post up the .xls for you to manipulate.


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12480#post_24079320
> 
> 
> I have my sub on the second floor of a 3 floor house. What's good about a suspended floor exactly?




It makes a huge difference in tactile feel so what ends up happening is that guys like me that have been on suspended floors before and are now on carpet over concrete have to have more powerful subs to try to make up for it.


----------



## BeeMan458

I haven't been able to figure this whole suspended floor thingy out. What's up with suspended floors? How much more tactile sensation is added to the experience over that of a concrete floor?


Our whole living room is a suspended, pier/post, wood construction, floor; laminate flooring over felt.


(new subs out for delivery)


What would be the multiplier, concrete vs suspended floor?


-


----------



## Cowboys

^^ your room shakes more on suspended floor than concrete which results in you feel more bass shaking your chairs.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12480#post_24080024
> 
> 
> ^^ your room shakes more on suspended floor than concrete which results in you feel more bass shaking your chairs.



Thanks! Any idea how much more?


(sorry about somebody's defense giving the game away in the second half)


----------



## Cowboys

Quite a bit more but I have no mean of measuring.

I was speechless after the game but there is hope: win the last two and we will be the division winner. If that is the case we might be hosting your 49'er in the playoff.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12480#post_24080056
> 
> 
> If that is the case we might be hosting your 49'er in the playoff.



...


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12480#post_24080056
> 
> 
> I was speechless after the game but there is hope: win the last two and we will be the division winner. If that is the case we might be hosting your 49'er in the playoff.



As a Cowboys fan, I hope not. I can't take another meltdown in the playoffs. Shame owners can't be fired.


----------



## Cowboys

^^ I know huh.


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice

Take a lesson from a late Browns fan and specify in your will to have six Cowboys serve as your pallbearers, so that they can let you down one last time.


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12480#post_24080007
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to figure this whole suspended floor thingy out. What's up with suspended floors? How much more tactile sensation is added to the experience over that of a concrete floor?
> 
> 
> Our whole living room is a suspended, pier/post, wood construction, floor; laminate flooring over felt.
> 
> 
> (new subs out for delivery)
> 
> 
> What would be the multiplier, concrete vs suspended floor?
> 
> 
> -



Somewhat construction dependent but suffice to say the tactile experience of a suspended wood floor vs slab is huge.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12480#post_24080056
> 
> 
> Quite a bit more but I have no mean of measuring.
> 
> I was speechless after the game but there is hope: win the last two and we will be the division winner. If that is the case we might be hosting your 49'er in the playoff.



Yes, please ...


----------



## Cowboys

^^Percy Jackson has been on the 5 stars list.


----------



## Homebrew101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgt_Nick_Fury*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12490_10#post_24079220
> 
> 
> Still wondering about sound on HD Amazon instant content vs Blu-Ray though, anyone know?



I'm totally guessing here as I cannot stream any content with my ISP but I doubt HD Amazon ISN"T down-rezzed in the audio dept. and for sure has to be on the video side just like Netflix. There can't be enough availalbe bandwidth IMO for that not to be the case.


We've started renting BD after bringing out HT up to date this year. Thankfully we have a Family video close by with an outstanding selection.


----------



## BeeMan458

My experience with music downloads, I lose depth of the sound stage and lose the dynamics of the music piece as it becomes flat and lifeless by comparison to a CD. I've put too many Benjamins into putting this Home Theater system together to cheap out with downloads. Just saying.


I buy used through Amazon and I don't buy on the first day of the release. By buying used online, the price is two or four dollars more than Blu-ray rental at our local video store and we don't have return issues. Having a bass heavy library gives guests a nice choice of what to watch for evening entertainment and give me a chance to showcase the sound system.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12450#post_24076219
> 
> 
> I just finished my second viewing of "A Good day to Die Hard" and what a finish this flick has after the ELF ride it starts out with! The final scenes really has the spectrum covered well



I watched it for the first time this weekend. I didn't care for the movie, but the audio was very excellent. Definitely a lot of good vibrations.


----------



## kemiza

The Conjuring not on the bass list? Really? I had the walls shaking this morning! And the volume wasn't anywhere near reference.


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12480#post_24080024
> 
> 
> ^^ your room shakes more on suspended floor than concrete which results in you feel more bass shaking your chairs.



I've owned a two story home and a single story with basement in the past. Neither suspended floor had any flex that a subwoofer or even someone at 180lbs jumping up and down could flex.. I made an attempt at humor prior with my passive radiator reference yet if your floor is doing that it would come down to differences in construction. I know the closely spaced engineered wood beams in my last two homes made for a very rigid floor to say the least.


Current ranch style home is concrete slab on concrete peer and beams.. I placed a rubber isolator under each of my couch legs/feet in the HT which allows it to move more freely from bass. It did add a bit to the overall tactile effect.


Cheers


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12480#post_24079783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to figure out how to post up the .xls for you to manipulate.


Thanks no doubt the CapS2 must be wild, just not until I have a dedicated room these things are beasts


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12480_40#post_24081859
> 
> 
> The Conjuring not on the bass list? Really? I had the walls shaking this morning! And the volume wasn't anywhere near reference.



This one did have incredible bass and rounds out my top 5 for the year. Maybe the list needs updating ?


----------



## Flageborg

Elysium - Chapter 7


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12510#post_24084699
> 
> 
> Elysium - Chapter 7





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12510#post_24084699
> 
> 
> Elysium - Chapter 7



Great! Do you know the timestamps for the scenes above?


----------



## kemiza

Just saw the new Godzilla trailer at the Imax theater. Oh shiznit!!!


----------



## stitch1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12510#post_24085099
> 
> 
> Just saw the new Godzilla trailer at the Imax theater. Oh shiznit!!!



I too saw that trailer and thought it looked GREAT! I can't wait.


----------



## HeffeMusic

Hello all,

I just watched Elysium,Blue ray 7.1 HD Master. Cool movie but very average sound. I have no idea why some posters stated the the movie had some good ULF? There might have been one LFE sweep but that was it. If this movie had a stronger LFE track it would have been amazing!


Regards

Jeff


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12510#post_24087518
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I just watched Elysium,Blue ray 7.1 HD Master. Cool movie but very average sound. I have no idea why some posters stated the the movie had some good ULF? There might have been one LFE sweep but that was it. If this movie had a stronger LFE track it would have been amazing!
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jeff



I disagree.


I only watched part of chapter 7 and it was incredible


What subs do you have and how loud did you watch it?


The overall levels do seem a bit lower than normal though I just turned it up.


----------



## HeffeMusic

Hello I did not watch it loud because I live in an Apt in NYC. But I can always tell when a movie has great ULF. I have a Rythmik. SE12 the go's down to -10 hz set to flat on my Anthem MRX 700.


Regards

Jeff


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12510#post_24087624
> 
> 
> Hello I did not watch it loud because I live in an Apt in NYC. But I can always tell when a movie has great ULF. I have a Rythmik. SE12 the go's down to -10 hz set to flat on my Anthem MRX 700.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jeff



According to the graph posted a page or two back there is some really strong stuff below 10hz.


I had to turn it up about 10db louder than normal (-10 vs -20).


I don't blame you for not turning it up if you live in an apt.


I watched the scene at ref level and it was amazing.


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12510#post_24087637
> 
> 
> According to the graph posted a page or two back there is some really strong stuff below 10hz.
> 
> 
> I had to turn it up about 10db louder than normal (-10 vs -20).
> 
> 
> I don't blame you for not turning it up if you live in an apt.
> 
> 
> I watched the scene at red level and it was amazing.





Dude, with the subs you have listed I am surprised anything sounds bad!










Regards

Jeff


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12520_20#post_24087561
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> 
> I only watched part of chapter 7 and it was incredible
> 
> 
> What subs do you have and how loud did you watch it?
> 
> 
> The overall levels do seem a bit lower than normal though I just turned it up.



I also disagree. It had a good amount of ULF. I feared for my subs.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12510#post_24087624
> 
> 
> Hello I did not watch it loud because I live in an Apt in NYC. But I can always tell when a movie has great ULF. I have a Rythmik. SE12 the go's down to -10 hz set to flat on my Anthem MRX 700.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jeff



I'd love to see that graph.


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12510#post_24087637
> 
> 
> According to the graph posted a page or two back there is some really strong stuff below 10hz.
> 
> 
> I had to turn it up about 10db louder than normal (-10 vs -20).
> 
> 
> I don't blame you for not turning it up if you live in an apt.
> 
> 
> I watched the scene at red level and it was amazing.



Yes i literally just finished the movie. I was impresses with quality of the bass. Some very nice ulf. I was not impressed with the rest of the audio though. Very little noise going to rear channels.


Also I had to watch at levels way higher than normal which I don't really like... the audio kinda reminded me of oblivion but honestly like oblivion better


----------



## HeffeMusic

Hello,

I guess I should turn up the volume and watch it again!


----------



## newc33

Will guys will hate me for this but I actually like the OVERALL audio of man of steel better.


the only thing that sucks about man of steel IMO is everything under 80hz or so quality wise plus the lack of ULF.


I do like how man of steel gave a good movie theter like soumnd though imo


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12510#post_24087733
> 
> 
> Will guys will hate me for this but I actually like the OVERALL audio of man of steel better.
> 
> 
> the only thing that sucks about man of steel IMO is everything under 80hz or so quality wise plus the lack of ULF.
> 
> 
> I do like how man of steel gave a good movie theter like soumnd though imo



I totally agree with you! But this forum is for LFE not overall sound quality.


----------



## newc33

It was just a comment but your right. Its important to stay on the subject of the topic


Glad to see u agree with me though!


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12510#post_24087692
> 
> 
> Dude, with the subs you have listed I am surprised anything sounds bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jeff



+10 lol!


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12510#post_24087692
> 
> 
> Dude, with the subs you have listed I am surprised anything sounds bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jeff



My game room 'only' has the three Triax's (4th down the line maybe)


The SB13's are in the bedroom, PB12+/2's in the living room and SB12 in the computer room., I need to update my sig.


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12510#post_24087992
> 
> 
> My game room 'only' has the three Triax's (4th down the line maybe)
> 
> 
> The SB13's are in the bedroom, PB12+/2's in the living room and SB12 in the computer room., I need to update my sig.



Raynist.. Nice setup on the trip triax. The fourth will be insane. Just be careful though or you might experience structural damage like what im going through with my quad S2's. Just posted my situation in Captivator thread...


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12510#post_24087518
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I just watched Elysium,Blue ray 7.1 HD Master. Cool movie but very average sound. I have no idea why some posters stated the the movie had some good ULF? There might have been one LFE sweep but that was it. If this movie had a stronger LFE track it would have been amazing!
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jeff


I agree with you. Not on my demo list for sure. I remember seeing discussion about different versions available, you and I must have the no bass dts MA 7.1 version


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12510#post_24088031
> 
> 
> I agree with you. Not on my demo list for sure. I remember seeing discussion about different versions available, you and I must have the no bass dts MA 7.1 version



We can watch a few scenes on Thursday when you get here!


Here is the graph and review of Elysium on data-bass

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/?p=2152


----------



## Cowboys

^^ cool. Thursday can't come fast enough







I cannot imagine you even think about or planning to get your fourth Triax.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12510#post_24088021
> 
> 
> Raynist.. Nice setup on the trip triax. The fourth will be insane. Just be careful though or you might experience structural damage like what im going through with my quad S2's. Just posted my situation in Captivator thread...



That is a bummer!


I have a drop ceiling so I should be ok there, the walls could be another story.


Honestly I don't listen that loud normally, -15 max.


I did just listen to several scenes at ref tonight for the fist time and it was pretty awesome, but I don't think I could do it for a whole movie.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12510#post_24088072
> 
> 
> ^^ cool. Thursday can't come fast enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot imagine you even think about or planning to get your fourth Triax.



I don't like odd numbers


----------



## henrich3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12520_40#post_24088082
> 
> 
> I don't like odd numbers



That's odd.


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12510#post_24088077
> 
> 
> That is a bummer!
> 
> 
> I have a drop ceiling so I should be ok there, the walls could be another story.
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't listen that loud normally, -15 max.
> 
> 
> I did just listen to several scenes at ref tonight for the fist time and it was pretty awesome, but I don't think I could do it for a whole movie.



-10 here. Not even near reference. But I'm 3 hot on the subs though.. Can't imagine what 4 OS would do..


----------



## AJ72

Just watched WWZ grenade scene at approximately 1hr mark of movie. Bought the movie for this scene alone. Well worth it what an aggressive scene that is, made my drivers extend the most I've ever seen! Especially the end when it just continues to rattle the house. Insane!


----------



## HeffeMusic

Hello all,

I watched Elysium again but this time I turned up the volume and it was 100% better overall sound presentation. Some nice LFE moments.


Regards

Jeff


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24090552
> 
> 
> I watched Elysium again



I feel like I'm hyperventilating as I wait to watch our first Blu-ray. Have to get the new subs dialed in and then watch the Blu-ray....


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12510#post_24088082
> 
> 
> I don't like odd numbers



I'm the same way! My movie watching varies between -18 down to -10 if I'm by myself...always in increments of 2.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24090552
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I watched Elysium again but this time I turned up the volume and it was 100% better overall sound presentation. Some nice LFE moments.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jeff



Don't scare the neighbors !


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24090607
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm hyperventilating as I wait to watch our first Blu-ray. Have to get the new subs dialed in and then watch the Blu-ray....




I would have had to stay up all night once I got them !


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24090734
> 
> 
> I would have had to stay up all night once I got them !



They have a way of creeping into one's psychic. We will be watching our first full length Comcast cable provided movie tonight.


----------



## tsaville

I watched Elysium last night, and I came to this thread to see if anyone else was disappointed with the audio track. I listened at my usual level on my AVR, but after reading the comments here it sounds like I just need to crank it up. This is the downside of watching movies with my wife ("turn it down!!!").


----------



## BornSlippyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsaville*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24090993
> 
> 
> I watched Elysium last night, and I came to this thread to see if anyone else was disappointed with the audio track. I listened at my usual level on my AVR, but after reading the comments here it sounds like I just need to crank it up. This is the downside of watching movies with my wife ("turn it down!!!").



I need to watch this again and crank it up a notch, oh and my wife is the same way ha!


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12510#post_24083996
> 
> 
> This one did have incredible bass and rounds out my top 5 for the year. Maybe the list needs updating ?



I'm open to suggestions for rating new movies... because havent watched much them lately, except odd thomas. Few good scenes in there, but thats it. Solid 4 star bass movie and good movie too.


----------



## Hopinater


Hey guys I just finished Elysium and thought it was pretty decent as far as LFE goes. Got the walls shaking more than once and I just had it moderately loud.


----------



## MKtheater

I finally watched Elysium tonight and was wondering if anyone had a graph for time 23:25 into the movie. I thought the bass was awesome! Nice and deep!


----------



## lovinthehd

Has anyone checked out Only God Forgives (currently on Netflix streaming)? Pretty nice bass, including some fairly low stuff to my ears, would love to see measurements...


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24092919
> 
> 
> Has anyone checked out Only God Forgives (currently on Netflix streaming)? Pretty nice bass, including some fairly low stuff to my ears, would love to see measurements...


 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10860#post_23806789


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24092924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24092919
> 
> 
> Has anyone checked out Only God Forgives (currently on Netflix streaming)? Pretty nice bass, including some fairly low stuff to my ears, would love to see measurements...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10860#post_23806789
Click to expand...


Thanks, now why in heck couldn't the search find that?


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24091251
> 
> 
> I'm open to suggestions for rating new movies... because havent watched much them lately, except odd thomas. Few good scenes in there, but thats it. Solid 4 star bass movie and good movie too.


What about an "unfiltered" list? That way a movie will truly deserve a 5 star rating.


----------



## wingnut4772

The " helicopter " scenes in Elysium were impressive.


----------



## bossobass

Man, I'm gonna hafta kick the butts of the guys who said to run it hot.
























So, I did just that and Elysium blew me away!


Flageborg, thanks for the graphs.










Here's your Chapter 7 and my subs running hot, mic'd at the LP:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1174355  


Raptors are Gangnamstyle.










Chapter 7 cap by itself:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1174353  


Elysium has a dozen full BW transients to as low as you can play. Lots and lots of awesome LFE, ULF and NO FILTER!!!


So far, I think this soundtrack rivals the best of them. Certainly it's my favorite this year, hands down. Plenty of the good stuff for every sub, lots of variety and just plain lots.


FWIW, IMO, it's a must have for the collection.


Enjoy.


----------



## edlittle

Better than Oblivion?


----------



## missyman

Just watched battleship again for the second time. Never noticed it on this thread before. Is it just me but i found it to be underwhelming.?


----------



## carp

Bosso how hot were you? That looks AWESOME!!


I'm getting this movie next on Netflix.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24096574
> 
> 
> Just watched battleship again for the second time. Never noticed it on this thread before. Is it just me but i found it to be underwhelming.?



What kind of subwoofer system are you running?


The reason I ask is to see with what type of authority your system can dig and how deep it can dig when doing so.


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlittle*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24096518
> 
> 
> Better than Oblivion?




I have to bet it is a lot better. Honestly I wasn't that impressed with Oblivion. It had a ton of bass but to me it seemed like most of it was above 30hz, I was way more impressed by the Washington Monument scene in Olympus Has Fallen and the grenade scene in WWZ then the entire movie of Oblivion. All the bass sounded the same too.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlittle*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24096518
> 
> 
> Better than Oblivion?




No way, not in my opinion. Elysium was a great track overall, but I had a few complaints. 1) While the low end was clearly unfiltered and hitting that great ULF, the mid type bass (~30-50hz) range felt a bit lacking a lot of the time IMO. A fellow forum member said it best that I was just talking to via PM about a few tracks we have listened to in the past few days who runs an S2 as he thought it was weighted a bit TOO much toward the ULF region which was my impression as well. Just like a FAT track feels incomplete due to missing the ULF, Elysium felt lacking to some degree since the mid type bass was lacking to a point in accordance with the on-screen action. The true 5 star tracks cover the entire spectrum well like TIH and so on. Just my opinion and some will disagree which is of course fine.


2) My other issue which is related to my first complaint is weapons/gun audio effects were noticeably limp/weak a lot of the time and did not come across with the weight and conviction they should have.


Otherwise, I thought the track was very good overall with excellent surround usage and so forth. I did notice the overall volume was noticeably low in comparison to most blu rays, but that is certainly not a complaint (if anything it is probably a good sign) as it just needed to be turned up a bit more than most. Because of the two points above though, Oblivion in particular is without question IMO an overall better audio track and still probably my favorite all around this year.


As for the movie? It was OK, but nothing I feel the need to own. I say rent first and decide.


Edit: I thought the PQ was fantastic FWIW on Elysium on my calibrated RS45 and 9' screen!


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24096574
> 
> 
> Just watched battleship again for the second time. Never noticed it on this thread before. Is it just me but i found it to be underwhelming.?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24096595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24096574
> 
> 
> Just watched battleship again for the second time. Never noticed it on this thread before. Is it just me but i found it to be underwhelming.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of subwoofer system are you running?
> 
> 
> The reason I ask is to see with what type of authority your system can dig and how deep it can dig when doing so.
Click to expand...

Doesn't really matter. Battleship was a stinker in the LFE department. Filtered at about 30-35Hz (maybe 40Hz?) IIRC. Search for graphs on this thread. They're here somewhere.



Max


P.S. And Rihanna can't act.


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24096574
> 
> 
> Just watched battleship again for the second time. Never noticed it on this thread before. Is it just me but i found it to be underwhelming.?


dual svs pb12 nsds


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12500_100#post_24096677
> 
> 
> No way, not in my opinion. Elysium was a great track overall, but I had a few complaints. 1) While the low end was clearly unfiltered and hitting that great ULF, the mid type bass (~30-50hz) range felt a bit lacking a lot of the time IMO. A fellow forum member said it best that I was just talking to via PM about a few tracks we have listened to in the past few days who runs an S2 as *he thought it was weighted a bit TOO much toward the ULF region which was my impression as well*. Just like a FAT track feels incomplete due to missing the ULF, Elysium felt lacking to some degree since the mid type bass was lacking to a point in accordance with the on-screen action. The true 5 star tracks cover the entire spectrum well like TIH and so on. Just my opinion and some will disagree which is of course fine.
> 
> 
> 2) My other issue which is related to my first complaint is weapons/gun audio effects were noticeably limp/weak a lot of the time and did not come across with the weight and conviction they should have.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I thought the track was very good overall with excellent surround usage and so forth. *I did notice the overall volume was noticeably low in comparison to most blu rays*, but that is certainly not a complaint (if anything it is probably a good sign) as it just needed to be turned up a bit more than most. Because of the two points above though, Oblivion in particular is without question IMO an overall better audio track and still probably my favorite all around this year.
> 
> 
> As for the movie? It was OK, but nothing I feel the need to own. I say rent first and decide.
> 
> 
> Edit: I thought the PQ was fantastic FWIW on Elysium on my calibrated RS45 and 9' screen!



Sounds like my kinda track!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24097567
> 
> 
> dual svs pb12 nsds



Thanks. Have you been able to EQ the system and use a program to measure your subs and see how well they're integrated into your room acoustics?


The reason I ask, improperly integrated subs will be robbed of mid-slam and will have the lower octave stolen from them due to poor integration which gives the impression of a bad movie sound track.


According to Data-Bass' testing the PB12 NSDs roll off hard after 20Hz and this too is going give one false impressions of a sound track having much poorer bass then is the case.


(please do not think I'm bagging on your system)


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24097586
> 
> 
> Thanks. Have you been able to EQ the system and use a program to measure your subs and see how well they're integrated into your room acoustics?
> 
> 
> The reason I ask, improperly integrated subs will be robbed of mid-slam and will have the lower octave stolen from them due to poor integration which gives the impression of a bad movie sound track.
> 
> 
> According to Data-Bass' testing the PB12 NSDs roll off hard after 20Hz and this too is going give one false impressions of a sound track having much poorer bass then is the case.
> 
> 
> (please do not think I'm bagging on your system)


no i don't think your bagging on my system. And if you were i wouldn't care cause i love my subs.And haven't eqed my system. I don't have the equipment not the knowledge.and i know they roll off at 20hz. But cloverfield sounds great


----------



## missyman

And i put in dark knight rises beginning airplane scene after battleship and it kicked ass.


----------



## BeeMan458

Then in the simple, I'm wrong.


I'm only trying to help and to understand as I found/find Battleship to have lots of bass but if you don't then for you, it doesn't.


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12570#post_24097602
> 
> 
> Then in the simple, I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> I'm only trying to help and to understand as I found/find Battleship to have lots of bass but if you don't then for you, it doesn't.


i appreciate it beeman.


----------



## missyman

Beeman . I have four towers and i set then to small recently. I previously had them on large till last night. My crossover has always been set to 80. Think switching my towers to small dropped off my bass output?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12570#post_24097608
> 
> 
> Beeman . I have four towers and i set then to small recently. I previously had them on large till last night. My crossover has always been set to 80. Think switching my towers to small dropped off my bass output?



Sounds like you had double bass going as you had the mains and subs playing and then by going to small, you lost any bass reinforcement of your towers.


Our mains are set to small and like you, crossovers are set to 80Hz.


What happens when you go back to the old settings?


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12570#post_24097618
> 
> 
> Sounds like you had double bass going as you had the mains and subs playing and then by going to small, you lost any bass reinforcement of your towers.
> 
> 
> Our mains are set to small and like you, crossovers are set to 80Hz.
> 
> 
> What happens when you go back to the old settings?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts#post_20414777
> 
> 
> About time!


not sure. At work now and can't mess with it.


----------



## BeeMan458

I hate it when work get in the way with the rest of life.


(thank your boss for the job)


...


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12570#post_24097618
> 
> 
> Sounds like you had double bass going as you had the mains and subs playing and then by going to small, you lost any bass reinforcement of your towers.
> 
> 
> Our mains are set to small and like you, crossovers are set to 80Hz.
> 
> 
> What happens when you go back to the old settings?




I also have speakers set to small, crossover @ 80Hz. Initially I had speakers set to large as I have large towers too but bass didn't sound as clean and detailed. Dialogue sounded too deep and unnatural especially when someone like Optimus Prime in TDOTM speaks through your centre. Large setting also made things a touch boomy. Small is definitely the go for my setup.


----------



## BeeMan458

My understanding, when one has their mains set to large and the crossover set to 80Hz, these frequencies are being played twice through the mains and the subs; double bass.


(LFE + Mains)


One should have the subwoofer setting set to (LFE)


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12570#post_24097648
> 
> 
> My understanding, when one has their mains set to large and the crossover set to 80Hz, these frequencies are being played twice through the mains and the subs; double bass.
> 
> 
> (LFE + Mains)
> 
> 
> One should have the subwoofer setting set to (LFE)



Agree. Let the subs do the heavy lifting.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlittle*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24096518
> 
> 
> Better than Oblivion?



Yes.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24096590
> 
> 
> Bosso how hot were you? That looks AWESOME!!
> 
> 
> I'm getting this movie next on Netflix.



+6dB, I believe. I don't know why you ask... you'll run it hotter either way...

















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24096597
> 
> 
> I have to bet it is a lot better. Honestly I wasn't that impressed with Oblivion. It had a ton of bass but to me it seemed like most of it was above 30hz, I was way more impressed by the Washington Monument scene in Olympus Has Fallen and the grenade scene in WWZ then the entire movie of Oblivion. All the bass sounded the same too.



See comment on Toe's post...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24096677
> 
> 
> No way, not in my opinion. Elysium was a great track overall, but I had a few complaints. 1) While the low end was clearly unfiltered and hitting that great ULF, the mid type bass (~30-50hz) range felt a bit lacking a lot of the time IMO. A fellow forum member said it best that I was just talking to via PM about a few tracks we have listened to in the past few days who runs an S2 as he thought it was weighted a bit TOO much toward the ULF region which was my impression as well. Just like a FAT track feels incomplete due to missing the ULF, Elysium felt lacking to some degree since the mid type bass was lacking to a point in accordance with the on-screen action. The true 5 star tracks cover the entire spectrum well like TIH and so on. Just my opinion and some will disagree which is of course fine. Because of the two points above though, Oblivion in particular is without question IMO an overall better audio track and still probably my favorite all around this year.



Once level-matched, technically, the only differences in the 2 soundtracks are; E outguns O in the ULF department and O has a slight advantage of peaks from 30-50 Hz, according to the peak hold and average graphs posted by Nube and Max @ DB.


If your system is capable of playing back the ULF, there is no comparison. That's by the numbers, not opinion. Opinions vary on every movie and are almost exclusively married to in-room response at the LP and variations in playback levels.


Do you (or, does anyone) have the anechoic frequency response of the S2?


----------



## MKtheater

Elysium is awesome, I love it and all movies should have bass like this. It was not too loud, just awesome effects. I just popped in MOS and man you don't realize the lack of dynamics and effects of the filters until you go back to back!


----------



## wth718

Bosso, did you try out the track not running hot? I don't know if you saw the discussion around the different versions out there with 10 db difference in the LFE region. To me, it is a wholly different experience with the extra dbs. With it hot, I put it up there with the heaviest hitters. Without it, very good, but not GREAT. I think that's why there's such mixed opinions about it.


Then again, you are on suspended floors, so I'm sure that contributes to your being able to feel the lowest octaves even when they're presented at lower levels.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12570#post_24097648
> 
> 
> My understanding, when one has their mains set to large and the crossover set to 80Hz, these frequencies are being played twice through the mains and the subs; double bass.
> 
> 
> (LFE + Mains)
> 
> 
> One should have the subwoofer setting set to (LFE)



ALL speakers will be playing above AND below 80Hz. How much of the freqs depends on the slope of the xo.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12570#post_24098401
> 
> 
> ALL speakers will be playing above AND below 80Hz. How much of the freqs depends on the slope of the xo.



True. But we both know what I posted was a generalization as opposed to getting off in the weeds about a 12dB or 24dB slope. That's where REW and miniDSP comes in as one brings tighter focus on the subject matter.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12570#post_24098452
> 
> 
> True. But we both know what I posted was a generalization as opposed to getting off in the weeds about a 12dB or 24dB slope. That's where REW and miniDSP comes in as one brings tighter focus on the subject matter.



Correct. It's a slippery slope to talk about.


----------



## MKtheater

Why would one run speakers large and set the crossover to 80hz?


----------



## MKtheater

Movies call for very low extension and if you run large you are now asking your speakers to play 105 dBs peaks at 3-80hz. If you only care about 15hz well speakers still can't play 15hz at 105 dBs peaks. I would never run large for movies unless the bottom end of your speakers were subs and then if that is the case that what small and crossover is for, JMO.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12570#post_24098508
> 
> 
> Why would one run speakers large and set the crossover to 80hz?



That right there doesn't make any sense. Running speakers like that is not knowing how to correctly setup a system.


----------



## MKtheater

That is why I asked?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12570#post_24098499
> 
> 
> Correct. It's a slippery slope to talk about.



And to those who care about this stuff, it's a fun slope to slide down.










-


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12570#post_24098508
> 
> 
> Why would one run speakers large and set the crossover to 80hz?



Because Audyssey/AVR sets the mains to large and the user sets the crossovers to 80Hz and doesn't know to set their mains to small?


...










(if it wasn't for learning curves, I'd be omniscient)


...


----------



## MKtheater

Oh, yeah, IMHO unless one has subs for the bottom end of a speaker all speakers should be small. It is better to let your speakers not be over driven trying to play loud 20hz levels or lower when the subs are much better doing so.


----------



## BeeMan458

Yes. Agreed. Well worth repeating.







...







...


----------



## steve nn

MK means it this time, he aint messing around.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12570#post_24098287
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> +6dB, I believe. I don't know why you ask... you'll run it hotter either way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See comment on Toe's post...
> 
> Once level-matched, technically, the only differences in the 2 soundtracks are; E outguns O in the ULF department and O has a slight advantage of peaks from 30-50 Hz, according to the peak hold and average graphs posted by Nube and Max @ DB.
> 
> 
> If your system is capable of playing back the ULF, there is no comparison. That's by the numbers, not opinion. Opinions vary on every movie and are almost exclusively married to in-room response at the LP and variations in playback levels.
> 
> 
> Do you (or, does anyone) have the anechoic frequency response of the S2?




Thanks Bosso and I understand what you are saying. I just found the track a bit too weighted toward the ULF region in general and without that stronger mid stuff to go along with it just felt a bit incomplete in accordance with what I was watching on screen. Throw in what I consider weak/wimpy sound design for a lot of the weapons effects and Oblivion in particular IMO has more solid and supportive audio/bass overall. I have watched Oblivion 2 or 3 times now and I cant think of any moments from a sound perspective that did not hit with appropriate weight and conviction which I cant say the same for Elysium. Again though, overall I still thought Elysium was a very good track for bass and overall sound, just not quite as high on it as you and some others are. Some more of that STRONG mid type 30-50hz bass would have gone a long way in complimenting the awesome ULF in this film IMO.


Sorry, I don't have the anechoic freq response of the S2.


----------



## Luke Kamp

It's the same as the Captivator S but with a second 18" driver, twice as wide (or tall) and has our 4000 watt, DSP, class D amplifier.


Here is the cap S1.

 



Arbitrary level, with built in 110hz lowpass.

+/-1db 22hz-104hz ground plane (-6db at 15hz)


----------



## MKtheater

That is because we are so used to midbass and not ULF. In real life there are many moments where ULF only occurs. Elysium was a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12570#post_24098870
> 
> 
> That is because we are so used to midbass and not ULF. In real life there are many moments where ULF only occurs. Elysium was a breath of fresh air.




Just like a track that does not have much below 30hz feels incomplete (although to a greater degree of course if it's filtered), Elysium to me had a similar quality (again, not as extreme as a FAT track since there was obviously still a decent amount of mid bass) but for the opposite reason. My favorite bass tracks are very strong at both. Elysium is not real life by the way!


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12570#post_24098287
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> +6dB, I believe. I don't know why you ask... you'll run it hotter either way...




Ahhh but now I now to run it 6 db's hotter than normal!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12500_100#post_24098948
> 
> 
> Just like a track that does not have much below 30hz feels incomplete (although to a greater degree of course if it's filtered), Elysium to me had a similar quality (again, not as extreme as a FAT track since there was obviously still a decent amount of mid bass) but for the opposite reason. My favorite bass tracks are very strong at both. Elysium is not real life by the way!



Of course it is not real life, I meant an audio experience where ULF occurs without the very loud midbass.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12600#post_24098993
> 
> 
> Of course it is not real life, I meant an audio experience where ULF occurs without the very loud midbass.




I know MK, just giving you $hit.


----------



## MKtheater

Well, of late there have been lots of midbass, no ULF, lots of midbass, some ULF, and this has lots of ULF, some midbass. It is nice for a change. If it had lots of both it would be 5 star.


----------



## pokekevin

Imho i feel more midbass when a 25 or 155 goes off lol.


I thought the bass was good in elysium but obliviob had a more enveloping track


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12600#post_24099059
> 
> 
> Well, of late there have been lots of midbass, no ULF, lots of midbass, some ULF, and this has lots of ULF, some midbass. It is nice for a change. If it had lots of both it would be 5 star.




Agreed.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12570#post_24098639
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, IMHO unless one has subs for the bottom end of a speaker all speakers should be small. It is better to let your speakers not be over driven trying to play loud 20hz levels or lower when the subs are much better doing so.



Nice that's great to hear. Super pumped to watch it. I may just buy it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12570#post_24098870
> 
> 
> That is because we are so used to midbass and not ULF. In real life there are many moments where ULF only occurs. Elysium was a breath of fresh air.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24096376
> 
> 
> Man, I'm gonna hafta kick the butts of the guys who said to run it hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I did just that and Elysium blew me away!
> 
> 
> Flageborg, thanks for the graphs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your Chapter 7 and my subs running hot, mic'd at the LP:
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1174355
> 
> 
> Raptors are Gangnamstyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter 7 cap by itself:
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1174353
> 
> 
> Elysium has a dozen full BW transients to as low as you can play. Lots and lots of awesome LFE, ULF and NO FILTER!!!
> 
> 
> So far, I think this soundtrack rivals the best of them. Certainly it's my favorite this year, hands down. Plenty of the good stuff for every sub, lots of variety and just plain lots.
> 
> 
> FWIW, IMO, it's a must have for the collection.
> 
> 
> Enjoy.



Excited! Reserved at Redbox, dual Submersives locked and loaded for tonight!!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12540#post_24096677
> 
> 
> No way, not in my opinion. Elysium was a great track overall, but I had a few complaints. 1) While the low end was clearly unfiltered and hitting that great ULF, the mid type bass (~30-50hz) range felt a bit lacking a lot of the time IMO. A fellow forum member said it best that I was just talking to via PM about a few tracks we have listened to in the past few days who runs an S2 as he thought it was weighted a bit TOO much toward the ULF region which was my impression as well. Just like a FAT track feels incomplete due to missing the ULF, Elysium felt lacking to some degree since the mid type bass was lacking to a point in accordance with the on-screen action. The true 5 star tracks cover the entire spectrum well like TIH and so on. Just my opinion and some will disagree which is of course fine.
> 
> 
> 2) My other issue which is related to my first complaint is weapons/gun audio effects were noticeably limp/weak a lot of the time and did not come across with the weight and conviction they should have.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I thought the track was very good overall with excellent surround usage and so forth. I did notice the overall volume was noticeably low in comparison to most blu rays, but that is certainly not a complaint (if anything it is probably a good sign) as it just needed to be turned up a bit more than most. Because of the two points above though, Oblivion in particular is without question IMO an overall better audio track and still probably my favorite all around this year.
> 
> 
> As for the movie? It was OK, but nothing I feel the need to own. I say rent first and decide.
> 
> 
> Edit: I thought the PQ was fantastic FWIW on Elysium on my calibrated RS45 and 9' screen!



I love having the full spectrum there but I would take 30 Hz and above over just ULF anyday. It does make it more realistic and complete feeling when ULF is there but I will always say that it supports the main 30hz and above stuff.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12570#post_24098452
> 
> 
> True. But we both know what I posted was a generalization as opposed to getting off in the weeds about a 12dB or 24dB slope. That's where REW and miniDSP comes in as one brings tighter focus on the subject matter.



Do you have a mini DSP? or are you up and running proficient with REW?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12600#post_24099752
> 
> 
> 
> I love having the full spectrum there but I would take 30 Hz and above over just ULF anyday. It does make it more realistic and complete feeling when ULF is there but I will always say that it supports the main 30hz and above stuff.




I feel the exact same way.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12600_100#post_24099752
> 
> 
> Do you have a mini DSP? or are you up and running proficient with REW?



I mention the miniDSP as it allows one to blend the crossovers better. We have an Anti-Mode 8033S II unit and Audyssey XT. I have REW up and running but in this case, haven't taken the time to pull out the gear and measure output. I level matched the subs, ran Anti-Mode, Audyssey and have jacked the AVR's subwoofer levels up +6dB over what Audyssey/AVR set the levels at to allow for break-in. After approximately forty plus hours of play, I'll recheck everything, run the EQ programs and then do some REW measuring so I can see what's up with what. Agreed, if not taking measurements, anybody will be running blind after EQ'g the system.


Tonight's movie; "Battle LA."


----------



## nube

Elysium isn't just the ELF (extremely low frequencies, which is the proper term, supposedly). With regard to folks who have said they found Elysium lacking, I really think it's because they prefer LOUD 30-50Hz content. That's fine, as I don't care what you like, but let's call a spade a spade: it's not as if Elysium is lacking from 30-50Hz, not at all. It's just that the mixers and sound designers shifted the focus into the lower registers, so the highest level peaks are from 22Hz on down, not 30Hz on up, though there is still tons of very high level content from 32-80Hz.


If you like the 30-50+Hz content louder than everything else, count yourself lucky - you're exactly the crowd that commercial theaters are made for. There's a reason why those frequencies are pronounced in most mixes: that range is easy to design, and easily reproduced by nearly all subs, from the HTIB subs up to the top shelf DIY stuff.


You have it good if 30-50Hz is your go-to range - it's cheap and easy to reproduce. Congrats! You're not hard to please!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12600#post_24099979
> 
> 
> Elysium isn't just the ELF (extremely low frequencies, which is the proper term, supposedly). With regard to folks who have said they found Elysium lacking, I really think it's because they prefer LOUD 30-50Hz content. That's fine, as I don't care what you like, but let's call a spade a spade: it's not as if Elysium is lacking from 30-50Hz, not at all. It's just that the mixers and sound designers shifted the focus into the lower registers, so the highest level peaks are from 22Hz on down, not 30Hz on up, though there is still tons of very high level content from 32-80Hz.
> 
> 
> If you like the 30-50+Hz content louder than everything else, count yourself lucky - you're exactly the crowd that commercial theaters are made for. There's a reason why those frequencies are pronounced in most mixes: that range is easy to design, and easily reproduced by nearly all subs, from the HTIB subs up to the top shelf DIY stuff.
> 
> 
> You have it good if 30-50Hz is your go-to range - it's cheap and easy to reproduce. Congrats! You're not hard to please!





I don't think it is quite that cut and dry, but I generally agree with you. I just like good balance and as you say "the mixers and sound designers shifted the focus into the lower regions" which came through loud and clear on my end. I personally believe if there is going to be one area of focus between the two, it should be the 30-50hz or 20-50hz with the ELF backing that up not the other way around which is what Elysium did. Just personal preference though and I respect that you and some others enjoy this type of sound design more than a mid bass type focus.


TIH to me is still the ultimate standard. Whatever that bass track is doing, I want more of!


----------



## Fatshaft

Wow!


Thanks guys for mentioning "Dead in Tombstone".


Did not expect so much bass with that movie. You guys were right!

I liked the movie just because there was lots of ULF.


Thanks for mentioning this one!


Regards,


----------



## Joshjp

Anybody having audio dropouts on Elysium?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12600#post_24099920
> 
> 
> I mention the miniDSP as it allows one to blend the crossovers better. We have an Anti-Mode 8033S II unit and Audyssey XT. I have REW up and running but in this case, haven't taken the time to pull out the gear and measure output. I level matched the subs, ran Anti-Mode, Audyssey and have jacked the AVR's subwoofer levels up +6dB over what Audyssey/AVR set the levels at to allow for break-in. After approximately forty plus hours of play, I'll recheck everything, run the EQ programs and then do some REW measuring so I can see what's up with what. Agreed, if not taking measurements, anybody will be running blind after EQ'g the system.
> 
> 
> Tonight's movie; "Battle LA."



Anti mode, nice unit


----------



## BeeMan458

Yes. Not as sophisticated as the miniDSP but it does blend well with Audyssey XT and dummies like me only have to, with superior displays of motor coordination, simultaneously push two buttons, step back without tripping over any forgotten cables and let Anti-Mode do it's magic.


----------



## bossobass

Oblivion has its effects centered at 30 Hz and filtered at around 15 Hz.


Elysium has its effects centered at 20 Hz and not filtered.


I prefer both to the likes of Battleship, Avengers and other recent big-budget duds, and have said so in the postings for both, but, as MKT said, other than these 2 and Oz, there has been a long spate of grossly filtered soundtracks.


For those who prefer that sort of thing, a 10" sealed commercial sub is overkill, or why have a sub at all? There are plenty of mains that can handle 30 Hz. It sounds cheesy to me (because it is), like watching WOTW with a 30 Hz HPF on the subs. Try WOTW both ways and get back to us.










The director for Elysium, Neill Blomkamp, said the soundtrack went the smoothest and was the least stressful phase of the movie process. a free candy cane for anyone who watches the special features and spots the subs being used.


Dave Whitehead designed the LFE and also did the same for District 9 and LOTR ROTK. Nice work, David.


Sound re-recording was done by the duet of Craig Berkey who did sound design for X-Men 1st Class and Christopher Scarabosio, who has a mile-long resume. Some of his stuff is great (designed the effects and mixed Hanna and worked as sound editor on Tron) and some not-so-great (sound design: Battleship, although, to be fair, no way to know if the 40 Hz filter was applied after the design work was done). Scarabosio co-mixed the new Thor flick, so here's hoping.


This is a movie I'll watch more than once and contains several demo-worthy scenes. Here are a few from Chapters 3, 7, 13 and 16:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1174541  
http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1174542  
http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1174543  
http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1174544  
http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1174545  
http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1174546


----------



## Tom Grooms

TIH?


----------



## BeeMan458

TIH = "Ten Inch Hero"


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12600#post_24100553
> 
> 
> TIH?



The Incredible Hulk


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12600#post_24100578
> 
> 
> TIH = "Ten Inch Hero"



LMAOF!!


----------



## BeeMan458

LOL!


----------



## BeeMan458









...







...










It was a cute, nothing, flix that had no bass.


...


----------



## rhed

That's was friggin hilarious bro.. I had a good laugh!


----------



## BeeMan458

LOL!


----------



## Kevin12586

I will be watching Elysium tonight, currently my sub is calibrated at +3dB over my speakers, should I increase it to +6dB for this movie? I have an HSU 15H.


Thanks


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12600#post_24100578
> 
> 
> TIH = "Ten Inch Hero"



Lmao!


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12600#post_24100578
> 
> 
> TIH = "Ten Inch Hero"



"We can pickle that!"


----------



## BeeMan458

...


----------



## Toe

Bosso,


What about DiT and Frankensteins Army? Neither of these were filtered either IIRC. I know not everyone liked the assault of bass on these, but we can add both to the recent unfiltered list I believe.


On a side note, just got out of Hobbit 2 DoS which has a TON of LFE potential. Of course I am fully expecting to be disappointed going off how part one turned out, but it would be such a nice surprise to have a turn of events and actually get great low end support when this hits blu. I could not get any feel really in the theater I watched this in as the bass support was anemic in general.


----------



## missyman

Just watched elysium. Bass was banging. Vibrated everything in my living room!


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12600#post_24100390
> 
> 
> Oblivion has its effects centered at 30 Hz and filtered at around 15 Hz.
> 
> 
> Elysium has its effects centered at 20 Hz and not filtered.
> 
> 
> I prefer both to the likes of Battleship, Avengers and other recent big-budget duds, and have said so in the postings for both, but, as MKT said, other than these 2 and Oz, there has been a long spate of grossly filtered soundtracks.
> 
> 
> For those who prefer that sort of thing, a 10" sealed commercial sub is overkill, or why have a sub at all? There are plenty of mains that can handle 30 Hz. It sounds cheesy to me (because it is), like watching WOTW with a 30 Hz HPF on the subs. Try WOTW both ways and get back to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The director for Elysium, Neill Blomkamp, said the soundtrack went the smoothest and was the least stressful phase of the movie process. a free candy cane for anyone who watches the special features and spots the subs being used.
> 
> 
> Dave Whitehead designed the LFE and also did the same for District 9 and LOTR ROTK. Nice work, David.
> 
> 
> Sound re-recording was done by the duet of Craig Berkey who did sound design for X-Men 1st Class and Christopher Scarabosio, who has a mile-long resume. Some of his stuff is great (designed the effects and mixed Hanna and worked as sound editor on Tron) and some not-so-great (sound design: Battleship, although, to be fair, no way to know if the 40 Hz filter was applied after the design work was done). Scarabosio co-mixed the new Thor flick, so here's hoping.
> 
> 
> This is a movie I'll watch more than once and contains several demo-worthy scenes. Here are a few from Chapters 3, 7, 13 and 16:
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1174541
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1174542
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1174543
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1174544
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1174545
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1174546




Can't wait till I get back from my vaycay. I'm gonna have to pick this movie up. Gonna run my subs hot with this one too. Oh, speaking of that, when you guys run subs hot just for some specific movie like Elysium. Is it better to bump up the sub trim or the sub channel?


----------



## BeeMan458

Everybody has been telling me to bump up the levels so Audyssey will bump everything up evenly.


----------



## jlpowell84

Rhed just up your trim level in your AVR. Audio menu, subwoofer, there ya go


----------



## jlpowell84

I found how to train your Dragon at 7:11 convenience store for five bucks!!!


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12630#post_24101371
> 
> 
> Rhed just up your trim level in your AVR. Audio menu, subwoofer, there ya go

















!! Damn JP! I have my sub channel level +3 from 0 and my trim +2. Does that mean I'm 5 hot? Plus running a house curve with the Antimode Dual Core. Friggin bass head! No wonder my ceilings cracked! SH!t!


----------



## Joshjp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12630#post_24101375
> 
> 
> I found how to train your Dragon at 7:11 convenience store for five bucks!!!


On BLU?


----------



## jeremymak

so sad that in 2013 only 1 film get 5 stars


Olympus has Fallen


----------



## shadyJ

A lot of these soundtrack still have some ultra deep bass content even if it isn't very prominent, and for those that do you could just boost everything from, say, 20 Hz down, and the deeper you go the hotter you can run the bass. That can make a middling bass movie into rumblerama. Just don't forget to turn it off when you turn on a movie with lots of serious ULF in it.


----------



## basshead81

Watched Elysium last night and thought it had some great ULF content. My room just pulsated during the deployment scene. However the sound track did not seem very dynamic. I would rate it 4 stars.


----------



## kemiza

Sub channel? Do you mean the volume on the subwoofer itself?


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12630#post_24102751
> 
> 
> Sub channel? Do you mean the volume on the subwoofer itself?



No.. The sub channel output on the AVR. But I got my answer.
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1506879/loss-in-unbalance-to-balanced-connection-question#post_24102710


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12630#post_24102890
> 
> 
> No.. The sub channel output on the AVR. But I got my answer.
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1506879/loss-in-unbalance-to-balanced-connection-question#post_24102710


Ok so what is the trim level?


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12630#post_24102910
> 
> 
> Ok so what is the trim level?



Trim is in the Advance EQ in the AVR..


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12600_40#post_24101906
> 
> 
> so sad that in 2013 only 1 film get 5 stars
> 
> 
> Olympus has Fallen













My list has more than that and wait till the list has been updated again and while a few I list here are already rated 4 to 41/2 some simply stand out for complete overall bass execution










There were more than a few standouts some are noted for flat out raw unfiltered bass and some noted for their integration to the rest of the soundtrack.

*Kon Tiki*
*Frankenstein's Army*
*Oblivion*
*Oz*
*Dead in Tombstone*
*The Conjuring*
*Good Day to Die Hard*
*WWZ*


And a few more I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## BeeMan458

Thank-you for the above as pretty much, we either watch Comcast provided movies (compressed/lost) or Blu-ray movies purchased for the ULF content. I'd hate to think we're being limited to a single movie in a years time.


----------



## Cowboys

Watching Riddick (dts). It has some good bass with a few scenes dig down low. One scene that I remember is about minute 22:20.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12630#post_24102910
> 
> 
> Ok so what is the trim level?



It is just the subwoofer volume in your AVR menu. You know how you can turn it up or down?


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12630#post_24103409
> 
> 
> Trim is in the Advance EQ in the AVR..





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12630#post_24104945
> 
> 
> It is just the subwoofer volume in your AVR menu. You know how you can turn it up or down?


Ok so which answer is the right one for trim level?


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12630#post_24105153
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so which answer is the right one for trim level?



They're the same answer. Use the AVR to adjust the trim of the sub.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12630#post_24105260
> 
> 
> They're the same answer. Use the AVR to adjust the trim of the sub.


According to their posts it's not the same. So does any use the volume on the sub itself NOT the avr to make adjustments?


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12630#post_24105273
> 
> 
> According to their posts it's not the same. So does any use the volume on the sub itself NOT the avr to make adjustments?



I have my volume on the sub amp set to max. I use my OPPO to adjust the trim of the sub.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12600_100#post_24105273
> 
> 
> According to their posts it's not the same. So does any use the volume on the sub itself NOT the avr to make adjustments?



My understanding, one sets the sub's gain/volume control to have the room EQ program, calibrate the output to the acoustics of a room. If any changes are to take place after calibration, they are to be done in the AVR at the speaker menu level so all changes that take place, are global in nature. Messing with the sub's gain, messes with the whole calibration thing.


-


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12630#post_24105323
> 
> 
> My understanding, one sets the sub's gain/volume control to have the room EQ program, calibrate the output to the acoustics of a room. If any changes are to take place after calibration, they are to be done in the AVR at the speaker menu level so all changes that take place, are global in nature. Messing with the sub's gain, messes with the whole calibration thing.
> 
> 
> -


Apparently that was a farce. I was under the same impression. But the only reason to change in the avr instead of sub amp is so it's easier to return the gain on the avr exactly to where it was before the tweak. On the sub amp it would just be a guess to where it was


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12600_100#post_24105355
> 
> 
> Apparently that was a farce. I was under the same impression. But the only reason to change in the avr instead of sub amp is so it's easier to return the gain on the avr exactly to where it was before the tweak. On the sub amp it would just be a guess to where it was



...










What about if one is using two or three subs and the AVR has been set to measurements made on three subs in operation as opposed to a single subwoofer?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Only speaking from the denon x4000 which has subEq you can adjust the sub sum so it adjusts the trim of both as needed


----------



## BeeMan458

Which is my understanding why one uses the AVR's adjustments as opposed to fussing with each of the subwoofer gain adjustments; so all changes are global in nature and Audyssey handles all changes uniformly.


----------



## TheZaha

Receiver PSA xv15 yesterday. Have watched Elysium and Olympus has Fallen. The second one was phenomenal and man does this sub rock.


Just chcked and not surprising that OhF is 5 star bass was spectacular. Movie was a lot of fun too.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12630#post_24105355
> 
> 
> Apparently that was a farce. I was under the same impression. But the only reason to change in the avr instead of sub amp is so it's easier to return the gain on the avr exactly to where it was before the tweak. On the sub amp it would just be a guess to where it was


Not if you use a sound level meter. According to the posts on this thread very few people use one.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12630#post_24105736
> 
> 
> Not if you use a sound level meter. According to the posts on this thread very few people use one.


i am not talking about calibrating. I am talking about bumping up the lfe level for specific movies. From what I can tell lots if people in here use an spl meter including myself


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12630#post_24105739
> 
> 
> I
> 
> i am not talking about calibrating. I am talking about bumping up the lfe level for specific movies. From what I can tell lots if people in here use an spl meter including myself


Bumping it up a little I understand that. Just saying when I read the posts on how to setup for better bass its all over the board. And some of it is very wrong.


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12500_100#post_24087733
> 
> 
> Will guys will hate me for this but I actually like the OVERALL audio of man of steel better.
> 
> 
> the only thing that sucks about man of steel IMO is everything under 80hz or so quality wise plus the lack of ULF.
> 
> 
> I do like how man of steel gave a good movie theter like soumnd though imo





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeffeMusic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12500_100#post_24087752
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you! But this forum is for LFE not overall sound quality.



Late to the party on MOS but Netflix gets it a month later. What a fun 7 channel mix. The score was amazing through the surrounds and the back channels were really active. Loved it!


Then big stuff started happening on screen but no ulf in my room.










The amp for my IB is in the back wave, triggered remotely, and sometimes I think I tuned it on and did not. So I am sitting there wondering if the subs are even working? This is never good.










My wife hates when I get up to check the subs so just sat and w a t c h e d t h e m o v i e.







Eventually, I could slightly tell the subs were on, but a lot of ulf opportunities missed and the audio did not match what was going on the screen. Where is Randy Thom when you need him?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12640_40#post_24105382
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about if one is using two or three subs and the AVR has been set to measurements made on three subs in operation as opposed to a single subwoofer?



If you're using DRC and multiple subs and bump or lower the subs in the AVR, especially if you went through the trouble to level matched the subs, messing around with the gain on the subs is fine if you have a digital read out of the calibrated level. If not your back to square one when its time to return them to said calibrated level. This is why its recommended to not touch the subs gain control once the calibration has been run as with the analog gain control, getting it exactly back is not so easily done.


So simple solution is to adjust the bass in the AVR or Pre


----------



## bsoko2

All of this discussion has been covered a million times on these forums. Go back to basics and this site has all the info you will ever need.
http://www.avsforum.com/t/824554/setting-up-your-home-theater-101


----------



## raynist

Watched Sea of Monsters today. Didn't hate the bass. Not like the first though, there were some moments, like the bull scene and the ending scene. I did have the subs 6db hot for this one


Bossobass, how did you capture those graphs? I would love to try something like that. Can REW do any graphing of a scene like this?


Edit: just watched the trailer on the blu ray and it seems to have more deep bass - I will graph it if I can.


----------



## TJames03

Can someone please confirm that the standard DVD version of Blsckhawk Down would probably not make the list?


I'm watching a movie for the first time with my PSA XV15 ....running 3db hot from Audyssey and the bass in the movie was very lacking.


I came back to this list to make sure i wasn't dreaming that i saw Blackhawk down on here...but now i noticed it states "bluray PCM track".


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TJames03*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12660#post_24107885
> 
> 
> Can someone please confirm that the standard DVD version of Blsckhawk Down would probably not make the list?
> 
> 
> I'm watching a movie for the first time with my PSA XV15 ....running 3db hot from Audyssey and the bass in the movie was very lacking.
> 
> 
> I came back to this list to make sure i wasn't dreaming that i saw Blackhawk down on here...but now i noticed it states "bluray PCM track".
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk



The dvd should very much be like the BD as it was pretty much the catalyst for threads like this about a decade ago now.


I couldn't find the particular thread but I found this. Brings back some memories!









http://www.hometheaterforum.com/topic/129424-frequency-waterfall-charts-of-a-few-familiar-favourites/?hl=waterfall 


Good lord I said this in 2006 and I know I was thinking of it even earlier.


> Quote:
> Yeah...there are moments in some movies where


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12660#post_24107387
> 
> 
> Watched Sea of Monsters today. Didn't hate the bass. Not like the first though, there were some moments, like the bull scene and the ending scene. I did have the subs 6db hot for this one
> 
> 
> Bossobass, how did you capture those graphs? I would love to try something like that. Can REW do any graphing of a scene like this?
> 
> 
> Edit: just watched the trailer on the blu ray and it seems to have more deep bass - I will graph it if I can.



raynist.. I know one will need some kind of program. But anyway read post #10954 on how its done..


----------



## TJames03




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12650_50#post_24108077
> 
> 
> The dvd should very much be like the BD as it was pretty much the catalyst for threads like this about a decade ago now.
> 
> 
> I couldn't find the particular thread but I found this. Brings back some memories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hometheaterforum.com/topic/129424-frequency-waterfall-charts-of-a-few-familiar-favourites/?hl=waterfall
> 
> 
> Good lord I said this in 2006 and I know I was thinking of it even earlier.



Crap! I guess I need to go back and listen specifically at the F'kin Irene scene.


It's odd - because Inception Blu-Ray sounded pretty awesome, like it belonged on the list.


Anyway, thanks for the reply!


----------



## AJ72

Finally got around to watching WWZ in full (not just grenade scene). Movie okay but the use of bass throughout this movie was excellent I thought with a couple of legendary sweeps (grenade 1hr/helicopter crash not long after).


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TJames03*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12660_20#post_24107885
> 
> 
> Can someone please confirm that the standard DVD version of Blsckhawk Down would probably not make the list?
> 
> 
> I'm watching a movie for the first time with my PSA XV15 ....running 3db hot from Audyssey and the bass in the movie was very lacking.
> 
> 
> I came back to this list to make sure i wasn't dreaming that i saw Blackhawk down on here...but now i noticed it states "bluray PCM track".
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


You will not notice any bass in BHD Irene scene with your XV15 (no offense intended) as that scene goes down to 5 or 7hz or even lower, I don't remember. My dual FV15hps don't do any thing with that scene. I listened to that scene at four other different places and barely feel any thing. One place was with dual Captivators, another place with eight seal SI 18"s and another place with three Triaxes. I guest it takes more than those to feel that Irene scene


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12660#post_24110258
> 
> 
> Finally got around to watching WWZ in full (not just grenade scene). Movie okay but the use of bass throughout this movie was excellent I thought with a couple of legendary sweeps (grenade 1hr/helicopter crash not long after).



Yes I agree. Very excellent throughout. The garbage truck in the beginning and everywhere. I entered into watching it thinking it only had the one grenade scene but was nicely surprised.


----------



## TJames03




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12650_50#post_24110498
> 
> 
> You will not notice any bass in BHD Irene scene with your XV15 (no offense intended) as that scene goes down to 5 or 7hz or even lower, I don't remember. My dual FV15hps don't do any thing with that scene. I listened to that scene at four other different places and barely feel any thing. One place was with dual Captivators, another place with eight seal SI 18"s and another place with three Triaxes. I guest it takes more than those to feel that Irene scene



No offense taken! Thank you for the reply, it makes me feel better about the setup.


I just popped in war of the worlds (emergence scene) and this is what i was expecting out of my XV15. Finally got the wife to say "okay, that's too much"


----------



## KJSmitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TJames03*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12660#post_24110592
> 
> 
> Finally got the wife to say "okay, that's too much"



Mission accomplished!!


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12660#post_24110498
> 
> 
> You will not notice any bass in BHD Irene scene with your XV15 (no offense intended) as that scene goes down to 5 or 7hz or even lower, I don't remember. My dual FV15hps don't do any thing with that scene. I listened to that scene at four other different places and barely feel any thing. One place was with dual Captivators, another place with eight seal SI 18"s and another place with three Triaxes. I guest it takes more than those to feel that Irene scene



So Popalock's the only guy who gets this scene?


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12660#post_24112068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12660#post_24110498
> 
> 
> You will not notice any bass in BHD Irene scene with your XV15 (no offense intended) as that scene goes down to 5 or 7hz or even lower, I don't remember. My dual FV15hps don't do any thing with that scene. I listened to that scene at four other different places and barely feel any thing. One place was with dual Captivators, another place with eight seal SI 18"s and another place with three Triaxes. I guest it takes more than those to feel that Irene scene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Popalock's the only guy who gets this scene?
Click to expand...


Guys with this I believe have reported very good results with the Irene scene http://www.rotarywoofer.com/


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12660_20#post_24112068
> 
> 
> So Popalock's the only guy who gets this scene?


^^ As far as I know with 16 SI18"'s in a room about my size (~2600ft^3). Can't wait till work send me to close by him so I can check out that Irene scene at his place.


----------



## Cowboys

Watching Sunshine at -18 MV (1AM here). It has lots of good loud bass that digs low even at -18 volume. Any graph on this one?


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12650_50#post_24110498
> 
> 
> You will not notice any bass in BHD Irene scene with your XV15 (no offense intended) as that scene goes down to 5 or 7hz or even lower, I don't remember. My dual FV15hps don't do any thing with that scene. I listened to that scene at four other different places and barely feel any thing. One place was with dual Captivators, another place with eight seal SI 18"s and another place with three Triaxes. I guest it takes more than those to feel that Irene scene



The bass in the BHD Irene scene is felt rather than heard. It's like gentle pulses.


You're more likely to feel it if the sub(s) are nearfield. Previously I didn't get much out of the Irene scene and wondered what the fuss was about. Later on with a sub placed nearfield, I could then feel the pulses. It's not very strong (nor really impressive) but at least now I can perceive it.


----------



## mo949

^tabks for the practical explanation of what most of us aren't missing


----------



## Niroe64

District 9 was the same way, in my opinion both it and Elysium were very weak with audio effects at my normal listening level. I turned it up a bit, which on any other movie would destroy my ears and it sounded fine. The bass however even at my normal volume was interesting. It wasn't very loud but I could feel it pulsing deeper and deeper in several scenes( I am just gonna leave that sentence alone) particularly at the end around 1hr 39 min.


Oops, in response to Toe post 12566


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12600_100#post_24112068
> 
> 
> So Popalock's the only guy who gets this scene?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12600_100#post_24112108
> 
> 
> ^^ As far as I know with 16 SI18"'s in a room about my size (~2600ft^3). Can't wait till work send me to close by him so I can check out that Irene scene at his place.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12600_100#post_24112209
> 
> 
> The bass in the BHD Irene scene is felt rather than heard. It's like gentle pulses.
> 
> 
> You're more likely to feel it if the sub(s) are nearfield. Previously I didn't get much out of the Irene scene and wondered what the fuss was about. Later on with a sub placed nearfield, I could then feel the pulses. It's not very strong (nor really impressive) but at least now I can perceive it.



IRENE is definitely one of my favorite scenes.


While I can promise you some "tactical" feeling in my room, and maybe even a bit of clothes flapping, it's no where near overwhelming. Everyone that has demo'ed IRENE on my system has reportedly enjoyed it, but the general consensus seemed to be that they wouldn't mind a bit more output down in that area.


Digging down that deep and achieving output worth even mentioning is a HUGE task.


Adding a riser for my seating, coupling it to my near field subs and adding more displacement may go a bit further to adding to the fun factor, but to be quite honest, I'm not sure what (if anything) it would take to really satisfy my single digit output itch.


I love infrasound, but chasing single digits just isn't really practical for most people in the grand scheme of things...


----------



## bossobass

As I've posted many times, the only way to know if you're really getting infra-scenes is SpecLab and a measurement rig that flat (or properly calibrated flat) to below 5 Hz.


Compare the digital version to the same scene captured by mic'ing from the LP:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1175239  


It does not matter how many of what subwoofer you have, it matters if your signal chain is delivering the information to them. Nothing in, nothing out.


Besides 'seeing' if you're getting it, Irene is made up of odd-order increments of a 6.15 Hz fundamental, so you can easily see and calculate the even order harmonic distortion from your system fairly accurately.


I generated the above graph by mic'ing dual Ravens (4 x 15"), co-located in the front right corner of my HT (3500 cubes), proving that dozens of drivers is not the main requirement.


I hope all of you very cool folks have a great couple of weeks... you deserve it.


----------



## jlpowell84

Anyone watched Getaway?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12600_100#post_24113404
> 
> 
> Anyone watched Getaway?


 The trailer makes it look like an excellent action flix.


From Amazon, Just ordered BHD and Act of Valor. As a reminder, we now have "Getaway" in our shopping cart.


----------



## jlpowell84

I reserved Blu ray at red box so we will see


----------



## BeeMan458

I like to buy used on Amazon as that way, I don't have to deal with pickup and return hassles and we have them for when guests stop by. Red Box looks like a lot of work.


What kind of sound quality can one expect from streaming services? I'm looking to add a Denon DBT-3313 UDCI to the Home Theater system?


-


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12660#post_24113265
> 
> 
> As I've posted many times, the only way to know if you're really getting infra-scenes is SpecLab and a measurement rig that flat (or properly calibrated flat) to below 5 Hz.
> 
> 
> Compare the digital version to the same scene captured by mic'ing from the LP:
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1175239
> 
> 
> It does not matter how many of what subwoofer you have, it matters if your signal chain is delivering the information to them. Nothing in, nothing out.
> 
> 
> Besides 'seeing' if you're getting it, Irene is made up of odd-order increments of a 6.15 Hz fundamental, so you can easily see and calculate the even order harmonic distortion from your system fairly accurately.
> 
> 
> I generated the above graph by mic'ing dual Ravens (4 x 15"), co-located in the front right corner of my HT (3500 cubes), proving that dozens of drivers is not the main requirement.
> 
> 
> I hope all of you very cool folks have a great couple of weeks... you deserve it.



BossoBass.. I guess it means from the player, to the AVR, Sub EQ, and of course subs? Like if one of those in the chain not capable of say 5 hz. Then it doesn't matter if the rest is capable. Because that incapable one is choking the 5 hz?


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Niroe64*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12660#post_24112278
> 
> 
> District 9 was the same way, in my opinion both it and Elysium were very weak with audio effects at my normal listening level. I turned it up a bit, which on any other movie would destroy my ears and it sounded fine. The bass however even at my normal volume was interesting. It wasn't very loud but I could feel it pulsing deeper and deeper in several scenes( I am just gonna leave that sentence alone) particularly at the end around 1hr 39 min.
> 
> 
> Oops, in response to Toe post 12566


I watched Elysium last night at -10 and sub 4db hot and I got a back massage for much of the movie. Must be mostly infrasonic because I couldn't hear much just feel it.


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12660#post_24113498
> 
> 
> I like to buy used on Amazon as that way, I don't have to deal with pickup and return hassles and we have them for when guests stop by. Red Box looks like a lot of work.
> 
> 
> What kind of sound quality can one expect from streaming services? I'm looking to add a Denon DBT-3313 UDCI to the Home Theater system?
> 
> 
> -


The best sound I have found from all the streaming services is VUDU IMO. The picture quality is also near bluray.


----------



## Stumbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12660#post_24113642
> 
> 
> BossoBass.. I guess it means from the player, to the AVR, Sub EQ, and of course subs? Like if one of those in the chain not capable of say 5 hz. Then it doesn't matter if the rest is capable. Because that incapable one is choking the 5 hz?



Exactly! Also keep in mind, if you have 4 devices that are -1.5db at 5hz, you're going to end up -6db at 5hz...


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12600_100#post_24113661
> 
> 
> The best sound I have found from all the streaming services is VUDU IMO. The picture quality is also near bluray.



Perfect! Thanks! The Denon player includeds VUDU.


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12660#post_24113404
> 
> 
> Anyone watched Getaway?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12660#post_24113475
> 
> The trailer makes it look like an excellent action flix.
> 
> 
> From Amazon, Just ordered BHD and Act of Valor. As a reminder, we now have "Getaway" in our shopping cart.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12120#post_23992517
> 
> 
> Just finished 'Getaway' with Ethan Hawke and Chipmunk Face . . . ur, Selena Gomez, and the movie is a fun bass ride. Not tons of ULF, but quite palpable, varied and robust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical bass content throughout the entire film, taken directly from BD
> 
> 01.03.25 - 01.03.53
> 
> 
> 
> but the best, most powerful scene comes when power plant shuts down and explodes.
> 
> 00.39.25 - 00.39.58


----------



## BeeMan458

Sweet. Our system should be able to make that scene shine.







.


----------



## jlpowell84

Thanks enoize!


----------



## Niroe64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12660#post_24113655
> 
> 
> I watched Elysium last night at -10 and sub 4db hot and I got a back massage for much of the movie. Must be mostly infrasonic because I couldn't hear much just feel it.



I usually can't hear anything rattling in my house during heavy bass scenes, if something does rattle it is drowned out by noise from the movie. However, for the first time I discovered that my dishes in the kitchen on the other side of my Theater front wall were noticeably rattling while watching Elysium because there wasn't much loudness to cover the sound. Interesting because as you pointed out the Bass is mostly infrasonic and it caught me off guard at first, I thought my sub was bottoming out haha


----------



## Torqdog

A family tradition here is to watch Christmas movies on Christmas eve. We just finished watching the animated Jim Carey version of Christmas Carol. It's the first time we've played it in a couple years and much of my system has been upgraded. We all thought the excellent soundtrack was VERY well done and there seemed to be a few moments where the bass really shook the room. Has anyone ever run graphs or waterfalls for this flick?


----------



## jeremymak

y pacific rim and man of steel doesn't get on list ?r


----------



## stitch1

The Polar Express has some pretty good bass in it.


----------



## pitviper33

I got OHF today as a Christmas gift today, and we sat down to watch it tonight. At some point during the first half, a mess appeared in the kitchen directly above the viewing room. It seems a tub of powdered sugar vibrated itself off of its shelf and onto the floor where it burst open. We didn't hear it happen. I only discovered it when I paused the movie to freshen my beer.








That's never happened before.



That's my kind of Merry Christmas!


----------



## mo949

Glad you had a white Christmas!


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12660#post_24113475
> 
> 
> From Amazon, Just ordered BHD and Act of Valor. As a reminder, we now have "Getaway" in our shopping cart.



Hi BeeMan458, just ordered BHD also. But before doing so I sent Amazon the info about Best Buy having it on sale for 4.99 + shipping (1.99 shipping for me) under "tell us about a lower price" and they matched it.










You may want to chat with Amazon.


Merry Christmas all !


----------



## bsoko2

Getaway, can't believe that the Snake got kind of gas mileage.


----------



## audiofan1

Just finished "Insidious 2" very good bass definition to the point of realism
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) this scene is upper bass for sure but when she grabs the rocking horse to beat the woman















some scenes dug down low but how low I just don't know







And might I add its a good sequel to the first and while not the sort of movie for Christmas eve I watched any way









I would love to see some graphs for this if anyone has the time and thanks in advance


----------



## Ashi777

Hey merry Christmas everyone.


Just wanted to know what are some good movies (with low frequency bass) that I could look out for tomorrow, at the after Christmas sale we have down here.


Cheers!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12700_100#post_24115833
> 
> 
> Hi BeeMan458, just ordered BHD also. But before doing so I sent Amazon the info about Best Buy having it on sale for 4.99 + shipping (1.99 shipping for me) under "tell us about a lower price" and they matched it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to chat with Amazon.



Thanks for the heads-up. Good to know. Didn't know about Amazon's "tell us about a lower price." FWIW, our order price was $7.35. I'll keep "tell us about a lower price" in my head for future application.


Merry Christmas and a prosperous New Year.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12700_100#post_24115955
> 
> 
> Just wanted to know what are some good movies (with low frequency bass) that I could look out for tomorrow, at the after Christmas sale we have down here.



" Battle Los Angeles "


Watched it last night.


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12690#post_24115968
> 
> 
> " Battle Los Angeles "
> 
> 
> Watched it last night.



Seen it, definitely has some very impressive bass. Terrible movie though


----------



## BeeMan458

Loved the movie, loved the bass. No telling for my personal taste.










Next on the list of recommendations: " Unstoppable. "


Or

"Long Kiss Goodnight" 


Two that are currently on Amazon order:

"Act of Valor" 


and

"Black Hawk Down" 


Something a bit newer and more contemporary:

"Star Trek Into Darkness" 



A suggestion, if you haven't already, check out the star rating list at the beginning of this thread.



-


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12690#post_24115929
> 
> 
> Just finished "Insidious 2" very good bass definition to the point of realism
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) this scene is upper bass for sure but when she grabs the rocking horse to beat the woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some scenes dug down low but how low I just don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And might I add its a good sequel to the first and while not the sort of movie for Christmas eve I watched any way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see some graphs for this if anyone has the time and thanks in advance


I watched Insidious 2 last night as well. My wife made the comment " A scary movie on xmas eve?" My daughters wanted to see it so why not. It was a decent movie for being the second. I didn't think there was much for bass except one or two parts. I'm comparing it to The Conjuring. The Conjuring was much much better in the bass department.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12690#post_24115061
> 
> 
> y pacific rim and man of steel doesn't get on list ?r



Because they do not have any bass below 25-30hz...neutered films never make the bass list.


----------



## BeeMan458

Would "Man of Steel" and neutered combined (neutered Superman), qualify as an oxymoron?


The next movie on our list of "basshead" movies is: "Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow" 


-


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12690#post_24116162
> 
> 
> Because they do not have any bass below 25-30hz...neutered films never make the bass list.



does conjuring qualify on the list ?4


----------



## jlpowell84

Watched Getaway last night. Good bass movie. Has those to hot scenes that enoize listed as well as a couple other brief hot sweeps. Also the movie is full of all the way through with bass I'm sure we shrug off and would never measure. The car he has swooshing through a turn partnered with both of my Submersives very nicely giving a amazing, precise, literally a fraction of a second, yet deep bass. Those little bread crumbs were all throughout. I will say my house curve has quite a bit to do with this. The OHF monument scene starts with two fighter jets slashing from upper left down to the right of the screen. They literally sound like they fly through my room. Very tactile, deep, very precise and quick. I did a little testing recently where I was toggling my house curve on and off for those two jets. The difference was immense. I will never be without a house curve in my life after that one little test. The impact, feel, loudness, intenseness, everything was less. So I say this as a random proclamation to the house curve is for everyone. And also that it may affect my viewing experiences.


----------



## Rick27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12690#post_24116173
> 
> 
> 
> The next movie on our list of "basshead" movies is: "Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow"
> 
> 
> -



Hi BeeMan458


The Blu Ray or the DVD please?


Merry Christmas


Rick.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12700_20#post_24116923
> 
> 
> Watched Getaway last night. Good bass movie. Has those to hot scenes that enoize listed as well as a couple other brief hot sweeps. Also the movie is full of all the way through with bass I'm sure we shrug off and would never measure. The car he has swooshing through a turn partnered with both of my Submersives very nicely giving a amazing, precise, literally a fraction of a second, yet deep bass. Those little bread crumbs were all throughout. I will say my house curve has quite a bit to do with this. The OHF monument scene starts with two fighter jets slashing from upper left down to the right of the screen. They literally sound like they fly through my room. Very tactile, deep, very precise and quick. I did a little testing recently where I was toggling my house curve on and off for those two jets. The difference was immense. I will never be without a house curve in my life after that one little test. The impact, feel, loudness, intenseness, everything was less. So I say this as a random proclamation to the house curve is for everyone. And also that it may affect my viewing experiences.


What do you use to toggle house curve?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12690#post_24116173
> 
> 
> Would "Man of Steel" and neutered combined (neutered Superman), qualify as an oxymoron?



Was neutered was cause by kryptonite?


----------



## Ashi777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12690#post_24116089
> 
> 
> Loved the movie, loved the bass. No telling for my personal taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list of recommendations: " Unstoppable. "
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> "Long Kiss Goodnight"
> 
> 
> Two that are currently on Amazon order:
> 
> "Act of Valor"
> 
> 
> and
> 
> "Black Hawk Down"
> 
> 
> Something a bit newer and more contemporary:
> 
> "Star Trek Into Darkness"
> 
> 
> 
> A suggestion, if you haven't already, check out the star rating list at the beginning of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> -



Right thanks for the recommendations beeman!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12700_100#post_24116966
> 
> 
> Hi BeeMan458
> 
> 
> The Blu Ray or the DVD please?



Hi


At this point, any disks we purchase on Amazon, even though used, are Blu-ray.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ashi777*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12700_100#post_24117456
> 
> 
> Right thanks for the recommendations beeman!



...


----------



## popalock

Elisium = yes


----------



## rhed

Going home from my vayca tomorrow. I'm gonna pick up Elisium and The Pacific. Want to see what the quad Cap S2's can do with these titles.. Yayaa!


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720#post_24118609
> 
> 
> Going home from my vayca tomorrow. I'm gonna pick up Elisium and The Pacific. Want to see what the quad Cap S2's can do with these titles.. Yayaa!


Ohh yer gonna enjoy Elysium! I'm thinking that movie is a 5 star or close to it. Most the movie is infrasonic bass.


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720#post_24119312
> 
> 
> Ohh yer gonna enjoy Elysium! I'm thinking that movie is a 5 star or close to it. Most the movie is infrasonic bass.



Hunter.. What about the storyline? Is it a good movie? I'm thinking of buying it instead of renting.


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720#post_24119327
> 
> 
> Hunter.. What about the storyline? Is it a good movie? I'm thinking of buying it instead of renting.


Yea its pretty good. Its kinda predictable but hey not many give free back massages throughout the entire movie. In fact I'm gonna go buy it today.


----------



## jeremymak

any graphs fir elysium ???


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720#post_24119370
> 
> 
> any graphs fir elysium ???


Yea page 422 I believe.


----------



## BeeMan458

Can you post a post number as I have the AVS page set to 100 posts per page so we show the current page to be #128.


----------



## Toe

Does anyone know of a graph for the train arrival scene in the beginning of Polar Express? Not the deepest, but extremely convincing bass/sound design in this scene and I am curious to see a graph. Did a quick search, but did not find anything.


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720#post_24119419
> 
> 
> Can you post a post number as I have the AVS page set to 100 posts per page so we show the current page to be #128.


12632


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12700_100#post_24119457
> 
> 
> 12632



Sweet!


Thanks! It looks like the sound track was spec'd to our subwoofer system as we're golden for anything >12Hz and have usable to about 10Hz.


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720#post_24119349
> 
> 
> Yea its pretty good. Its kinda predictable but hey not many give free back massages throughout the entire movie. In fact I'm gonna go buy it today.



Ok thanks.. Gonna add this to my collection.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12690#post_24117060
> 
> 
> What do you use to toggle house curve?



My mini dsp unit has a button called "bypass" on the user interface on my Mac. It was a really cool experiment and really showed the benefit. And you know it's a drastic difference when the wife said one of them was way better.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720#post_24119789
> 
> 
> My mini dsp unit has a button called "bypass" on the user interface on my Mac. It was a really cool experiment and really showed the benefit. And you know it's a drastic difference when the wife said one of them was way better.




I did this same experiment years ago and came to the same conclusions as you. I certainly respect the purist philosophy, but a nice house curve (more like a shelf curve in my case) makes things MUCH more exciting IMO, especially on my carpet over concrete basement bunker.







I do use a flat EQ setting on my SMS for music (and shut off my Buttkickers), but movies I like a little bump down low.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720#post_24119839
> 
> 
> I did this same experiment years ago and came to the same conclusions as you. I certainly respect the purist philosophy, but a nice house curve (more like a shelf curve in my case) makes things MUCH more exciting IMO, especially on my carpet over concrete basement bunker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do use a flat EQ setting on my SMS for music (and shut off my Buttkickers), but movies I like a little bump down low.



Interesting. I am a bit curious about your music and bass opinions. I find music severely lacking I turn up 9-15db for music but only like 5db for movies. Both with my curve though. I mean if I am not at least 9db hot then the kick drum becomes literally none existent. A synthesizer is gone and the bass guitar as well.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720_20#post_24119789
> 
> 
> My mini dsp unit has a button called "bypass" on the user interface on my Mac. It was a really cool experiment and really showed the benefit. And you know it's a drastic difference when the wife said one of them was way better.


That is awesome. I don't have miniDSP. What frequency or range of frequency did you boost for your house curve, just curious.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720#post_24119950
> 
> 
> Interesting. I am a bit curious about your music and bass opinions. I find music severely lacking I turn up 9-15db for music but only like 5db for movies. Both with my curve though. I mean if I am not at least 9db hot then the kick drum becomes literally none existent. A synthesizer is gone and the bass guitar as well.




Even though I use my flat response for music, I do run it hot by 3-4db for the reasons you mention. I like to feel that kick drum assuming it is prominent enough in the recording/mix to begin with which is unfortunately not a given with live shows especially. There can be such a wide swing in recording/mix quality in these live concert blus!







I still have NEVER found a Rush recording/mix I like which is unfortunate as I like the band.


----------



## jlpowell84

Got ya T!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720#post_24119974
> 
> 
> That is awesome. I don't have miniDSP. What frequency or range of frequency did you boost for your house curve, just curious.



My curve slants upward then flat behind at 30hz. I used a filter option called a low shelf filter to provide the platform for the shape I wanted. There are numerous variables that can be changed for different results.

 


And 1/6
 


That is a result of the low shelf filter. I applied cuts everywhere else to present Audyssey with its best possible line and less to boost which would negatively affect decay times. I did boost 4dB at 15 Hz but you're not going to get adequate decay times at 15 Hz anyway so what the heck









My JTR triple eights should be here in the next couple weeks, gonna recalibrate everything


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12700_100#post_24119327
> 
> 
> Hunter.. What about the storyline? Is it a good movie? I'm thinking of buying it instead of renting.



I'd rent it man... It's audibly and visually great, but I didn't think it was really worth watching again. I think I'd like to see a few scenes on a demo disk down the road though.


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720#post_24121298
> 
> 
> I'd rent it man... It's audibly and visually great, but I didn't think it was really worth watching again. I think I'd like to see a few scenes on a demo disk down the road though.



Yea.. I don't like buying movies that's a dud in the story line. Like IMO, Hot Fuzz, was dud one for me. Maybe others no. The bass in HF was to over exaggerated. I don't know if that's the word I'm trying to describe it. Even district 9 has a kind of stupid story line. I just hate getting to hyped out on a flick and loose money at the same time..


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720#post_24121342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720#post_24121298
> 
> 
> I'd rent it man... It's audibly and visually great, but I didn't think it was really worth watching again. I think I'd like to see a few scenes on a demo disk down the road though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.. I don't like buying movies that's a dud in the story line. Like IMO, Hot Fuzz, was dud one for me. Maybe others no. The bass in HF was to over exaggerated. I don't know if that's the word I'm trying to describe it. Even district 9 has a kind of stupid story line. I just hate getting to hyped out on a flick and loose money at the same time..
Click to expand...

In that case, I'd also recommend renting Elysium first. I thought it was an OK movie with great ELF, but a lot of folks thought the acting stank (especially Jodie Foster's). I didn't think the acting was bad, the actors just weren't given the greatest material to work with, but I certainly didn't feel that they did a bad job of it. A few folks also didn't like the political angle of the movie, but that was another thing I didn't find as bad as some did. It just wasn't the greatest movie. Decent demo for the bass and visuals, but not really something I would rewatch multiple times just because I enjoyed it that much.



Max


----------



## BeeMan458

We buy Blu-rays used on Amazon. Four are currently on their way.


"Hurt Locker"


"Flyboys"


"Black Hawk Down"


"Act of Valor"


Average price for the four, shipping included, $7.67 each.


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720#post_24121391
> 
> 
> We buy Blu-rays used on Amazon. Four are currently on their way.
> 
> 
> "Hurt Locker"
> 
> 
> "Flyboys"
> 
> 
> "Black Hawk Down"
> 
> 
> "Act of Valor"
> 
> 
> Average price for the four, shipping included, $7.67 each.



Nice..


----------



## BeeMan458

 "Hot Fuzz," used, on Amazon, shipping included, $8.28.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720#post_24121374
> 
> 
> In that case, I'd also recommend renting Elysium first. I thought it was an OK movie with great ELF, but a lot of folks thought the acting stank (especially Jodie Foster's). I didn't think the acting was bad, the actors just weren't given the greatest material to work with, but I certainly didn't feel that they did a bad job of it. A few folks also didn't like the political angle of the movie, but that was another thing I didn't find as bad as some did. It just wasn't the greatest movie. Decent demo for the bass and visuals, but not really something I would rewatch multiple times just because I enjoyed it that much.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



The movie had no depth to it, I was rather disappointed all round.


----------



## drewTT

Elysium had stunning picture but no extension.


Ever since I started using Audyssey XT32, I feel like the bass is much more accurate but a little less fun.


----------



## Cowboys

^^ which is why I run my sub 6db hot. Lots of folks bump up sub level after xt32 calibration.


----------



## drewTT

I think I went up 3db myself after calibration. Might try another 3 and see how I like it...


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720#post_24121942
> 
> 
> I think I went up 3db myself after calibration. Might try another 3 and see how I like it...



Or do a house curve if you have sub EQ like a minidsp. I have the Antimode Dual Core. And all it is just push of the remote bottom and the graphs on the Antimode shows the lift. You can do lifts in any desired hz range. Man, the beauty of sub EQ's..


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720#post_24121968
> 
> 
> Or do a house curve if you have sub EQ like a minidsp. I have the Antimode Dual Core. And all it is just push of the remote bottom and the graphs on the Antimode shows the lift. You can do lifts in any desired hz range. Man, the beauty of sub EQ's..


Yeah, run a house curve for sure.


----------



## carp

I ran this ridiculous curve for movies the last couple days, is it wrong that I liked it?









http://s232.photobucket.com/user/carlhungus2/media/Capture_zps79fa2c3b.png.html


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12750#post_24122352
> 
> 
> I ran this ridiculous curve for movies the last couple days, is it wrong that I liked it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s232.photobucket.com/user/carlhungus2/media/Capture_zps79fa2c3b.png.html



Holy Sh....t


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720#post_24122041
> 
> 
> Yeah, run a house curve for sure.



NICE!


----------



## jlpowell84

Carp you are a special case









Bass head should your pic in the dictionary


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720#post_24121342
> 
> 
> Yea.. I don't like buying movies that's a dud in the story line. Like IMO, Hot Fuzz, was dud one for me. Maybe others no. The bass in HF was to over exaggerated. I don't know if that's the word I'm trying to describe it. Even district 9 has a kind of stupid story line. I just hate getting to hyped out on a flick and loose money at the same time..



My wife and I really struggled with Getaway. The two, three and four word lines were plain stupid, Selena Gomez was super annoying and it was just plain painful. And that is saying a lot because I have really changed the way I look at movies. I really enter the movie with the mindset that I'm just going to enjoy and be entertained for what it is but every once in a while one of them is just really dumb


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720#post_24121586
> 
> 
> The movie had no depth to it, I was rather disappointed all round.



Perfect explanation Dave !


----------



## audiofan1

^^^^ Struggle was an understatement as the soundtrack carried the movie







and what a soundtrack it was and is straight up demo material if nothing else. Getaway was a subwoofer test drive that had serious ELF and good upper bass and nice dynamic range that kept it relative to the onscreen effects in a reference manner. All in all good bass variation and integration that has room coupling transients down low. Worth the rental for sure and if someone gave me a copy I'd keep it around.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12750#post_24122352
> 
> 
> I ran this ridiculous curve for movies the last couple days, is it wrong that I liked it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s232.photobucket.com/user/carlhungus2/media/Capture_zps79fa2c3b.png.html


This is my house curve I use (Unsmoothed). I think you will find it more aggresive than yours. So no, I don't think you are running a ridiculous curve.


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12750#post_24122865
> 
> 
> This is my house curve I use (Unsmoothed). I think you will find it more aggresive than yours. So no, I don't think you are running a ridiculous curve.



GEEZZ! That's just friggin nuts!


----------



## BeeMan458

I tried house curves like the above example but found the sound to be boomy as the acoustics of our listening room did not like the curve. And if one were to say: "screw the room, how did you like it?" I'm ambivalent as yes the bass was great but after awhile, like too much chocolate cake, became overwhelming.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12720#post_24121435
> 
> "Hot Fuzz," used, on Amazon, shipping included, $8.28.



If you have Fry's store near you, Hot Fuzz is $4.99, already submitted to Amazon "tell us about a lower price".


----------



## BeeMan458

I'm up in the mountains where there's no Fry's and pretty much, Amazon is our main online go to.


I miss Fry's.

 


Back in the day, I shopped in their original Sunnyvale store.....or was it Mt View? The main store I shopped in was the Campbell store.

(thanks for the heads up .....I should do more shopping)


(entertaining movie)


...










-


----------



## popalock

Same boat with my house curve.


It's the red line.











Made Elisium a fun watch... I had to keep my MV in check mid-way through the movie because of the wifey, but since my nearfield is about 12" from my head, I like to reach out and keep my hand on one of my subs surrounds so I can feel what's going on even at -20db.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12700_100#post_24123231
> 
> 
> I had to keep my MV in check mid-way through the movie because of the wifey,



They just don't appreciate our sophisticated tastes.


...











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12700_100#post_24123231
> 
> 
> ...but since my nearfield is about 12" from my head,...



...










(okay, that kicks a hole in "sophisticated."


----------



## Fatshaft

Carp,

JapanDave,

Popalock,


Finally...happy to see I'm not alone...feel much better now!


Carp,

You're NOT crazy...IMHO you could go a little more

















Here's mine!


----------



## Dave_6

So what is the general consensus on Percy Jackson: Sea of Monsters? I watched the DVD last night and it seemed to have some pretty good LFE but didn't seem to go as low as the first one. I have a PB-13 Ultra FWIW.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12750#post_24122865
> 
> 
> This is my house curve I use (Unsmoothed). I think you will find it more aggresive than yours. So no, I don't think you are running a ridiculous curve.



There's a big difference between running a house curve and running the subs waaaaay hot.









http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1175857  


The house curve is actually within a +/- 3dB spec, so, not a house curve. The rest is running the sub hot.


The graph below shows a typical 70 Hz cross with the red dashed lines representing a flat calibration and a +17dB hot SW calibration:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1175865  


If a house curve is the subject, calibrate the subs flat (plus house curve) and post a max output curve with the mains on. That will show the actual house curve during playback.










It's unlikely with the systems/rooms mentioned here that the mains will see 111dB peaks (L+R, as the sweep was measured) at reference level and the subs will peak north of 140dB


----------



## BornSlippyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12750#post_24123198
> 
> 
> I'm up in the mountains where there's no Fry's and pretty much, Amazon is our main online go to.
> 
> 
> I miss Fry's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the day, I shopped in their original Sunnyvale store.....or was it Mt View? The main store I shopped in was the *Campbell* store.
> 
> (thanks for the heads up .....I should do more shopping)
> 
> 
> (entertaining movie)
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -



Small world, I use to live next to the Home Depot there! Yes I miss Fry's and living in the Bay Area!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BornSlippyZ*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12700_100#post_24123700
> 
> 
> Yes I miss Fry's and living in the Bay Area!



...


----------



## Toe

Sounds like it was a "Getaway" night for a lot of us last night.







I watched it as well and really enjoyed the bass track! Nice LFE support throughout the film and that road noise type ULF that went on through a lot of the movie was a lot of fun with the subs/buttkickers as it felt like I was in the actual car with the couch shaking and moving. Three standout type scenes with the powerplant being the best and was a stunner! I actually rewound the power plant scene right away and took it in again which I don't usually do.







The train station scene with multiple explosions was great and the most fun scene in the film, especially if you are watching on a big FP screen, is the one toward the end where there is a few minutes of first person perspective from the front of the car........this scene was WILD cranked up in the HT on my 9' wide screen (sitting 1.4 screen widths back). I would love to check this out sitting up even closer or on an even bigger screen. I thought the movie was dumb, but it was fun from a technical/bass perspective.


Also watched Insidious 2 which was very forgettable for LFE. Some good mid bass here and there, but that was it. Overall sound was excellent though.


----------



## Sgt_Nick_Fury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12480#post_24079448
> 
> 
> Nick Fury
> 
> 
> Might want to set your sights on a different dream sub. Last I heard, Epik was out of business. I could be wrong but the last time I checked out Epik (which was, admittedly, 6 months ago) the Epik forums here indicated that nobody had heard from the owner in months.
> 
> 
> An excellent alternative is the Power Sound Audio XS30. Like the Empire, it is a sealed sub with dual opposed 15" drivers. I am a very satisfied owner of one of these (with dreams of adding a second someday) and I can highly recommend it. Check out the official PSA thread for tons of great info.



That's sad to hear, but not surprising considering how long I have been wanting it, when I get the mad money funs I will look to see what is best in that range....will definitely take a look at the XS30, but for now my little BIC f12 has to suffice. thanks!


----------



## carp

Take another look at mine guys, I'm over 25 db's louder at 20hz compred to 100 hz - which is a bit nuts. I think the fact that it extends out to 500hz makes it look less steep than it is.



To Bosso's point, there is no way I could maintain +25 db's down low on a 5 star bass movie if I was watching at reference. The curve I posted is what I used for Man of Steel and Legion and I only had the master volume at -10. I don't use that much low boosting on heavier bass movies or when going louder with the master volume.


Here are 2 other curves that I use compared with the crazy curve I posted above (black line).


http://s232.photobucket.com/user/carlhungus2/media/Capture_zpsf045ef36.png.html


----------



## carp

BTW my graphs are all 1/12 smoothing.


----------



## MKtheater

I watch all my movies at reference so a 25 dBs hot low end is impossible. I have been running this and it seems almost too much and not even the 5 star movies! I may turn it down the LFE trim a couple dBs for the big guns.

http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/fullresponse_zpscff9b0c1.jpg.html


----------



## Sgt_Nick_Fury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Homebrew101*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12480#post_24080754
> 
> 
> I'm totally guessing here as I cannot stream any content with my ISP but I doubt HD Amazon ISN"T down-rezzed in the audio dept. and for sure has to be on the video side just like Netflix. There can't be enough availalbe bandwidth IMO for that not to be the case.
> 
> 
> We've started renting BD after bringing out HT up to date this year. Thankfully we have a Family video close by with an outstanding selection.



I may have to start renting again. I did a little checking. I have a gig connection (muahahah, thanks you EPB) and I know I get best stream rate for Amazon HD, iInterestingly I tried both Master and Commander on Blu-0ray and on Amazon instant HD. Amazon sends PCM the bass actually felt deeper, and lower but the blu-ray disk just felt better for surround little sounds and creaks.....I dunno it was hard to play both exactly the same and decide because of change in volume etc. Would love someone with a better set up to test the difference and see. I have been getting more movies via Amazon Instant for awhile now just due to the convenience of it, it has sounded great, but recently I have gotten a 3d TV and so I have gone back to physical blu-ray disks, and the sound was incredible on say the Hobbit, but just not sure how much difference there is, or if it's just due to this being a more recent film, with better audio etc...May need to check settings on PS3 as well, as that is what I use for playing back both. .


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12750#post_24123231
> 
> 
> Same boat with my house curve.
> 
> 
> It's the red line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made Elisium a fun watch... I had to keep my MV in check mid-way through the movie because of the wifey, but since my nearfield is about 12" from my head, I like to reach out and keep my hand on one of my subs surrounds so I can feel what's going on even at -20db.


What exactly is going on with that FR between 200Hz and 5kHz?



Max


----------



## Imageless83

Just incase u guys are interested Walmart has some of the 5 star and 4.5 star movies on sale online under $5 for local pickup or shipped.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12690#post_24114961
> 
> 
> A family tradition here is to watch Christmas movies on Christmas eve. We just finished watching the animated Jim Carey version of Christmas Carol. It's the first time we've played it in a couple years and much of my system has been upgraded. We all thought the excellent soundtrack was VERY well done and there seemed to be a few moments where the bass really shook the room. Has anyone ever run graphs or waterfalls for this flick?


I own A Christmas Carol in 3D and I love the soundtrack as well! Great movie too. Think Randy Thom did the audio he has some great soundtracks under his belt.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12750#post_24125105
> 
> 
> Yes I own A Christmas Carol in 3D and I love the soundtrack! Great movie too.




+1. We watched this on Christmas and what a great audio track. Noticed Randy Thom in the credits which I had never noticed before. The 3d in this title is absolutely incredible as well! Those moments where it literally feels and looks like it is snowing in your room are insane! Great HT ride all around!


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Imageless83*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12750#post_24124831
> 
> 
> Just incase u guys are interested Walmart has some of the 5 star and 4.5 star movies on sale online under $5 for local pickup or shipped.


Any titles in particular?


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12750#post_24125135
> 
> 
> +1. We watched this on Christmas and what a great audio track. Noticed Randy Thom in the credits which I had never noticed before. The 3d in this title is absolutely incredible as well! Those moments where it literally feels and looks like it is snowing in your room are insane! Great HT ride all around!


So I guess I can assume that no-one has graphed this movie yet? I'm sure it's not 5 star but it's up there for sure. Anyone?


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12750#post_24123105
> 
> 
> I tried house curves like the above example but found the sound to be boomy as the acoustics of our listening room did not like the curve. And if one were to say: "screw the room, how did you like it?" I'm ambivalent as yes the bass was great but after awhile, like too much chocolate cake, became overwhelming.


Running curves like these won't make the sub sound boomy, unless it already was and you just did not notice it as much at lower levels. If you sub sounds boomy, you need to address your room treatments, sub placement and finally your room correction software.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12750#post_24123691
> 
> 
> There's a big difference between running a house curve and running the subs waaaaay hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house curve is actually within a +/- 3dB spec, so, not a house curve. The rest is running the sub hot.
> 
> 
> The graph below shows a typical 70 Hz cross with the red dashed lines representing a flat calibration and a +17dB hot SW calibration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a house curve is the subject, calibrate the subs flat (plus house curve) and post a max output curve with the mains on. That will show the actual house curve during playback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's unlikely with the systems/rooms mentioned here that the mains will see 111dB peaks (L+R, as the sweep was measured) at reference level and the subs will peak north of 140dB


----------



## Imageless83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Imageless83*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12750#post_24124831
> 
> 
> Just incase u guys are interested Walmart has some of the 5 star and 4.5 star movies on sale online under $5 for local pickup or shipped.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12750#post_24125178
> 
> 
> Any titles in particular?


Yep, A good day to die hard, master and commander, Xmen: first class, Mr and Mrs smith, Man on Fire


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12750#post_24125258
> 
> 
> So I guess I can assume that no-one has graphed this movie yet? I'm sure it's not 5 star but it's up there for sure. Anyone?




Not that I know of. I am curious to see both this and PE run through the paces at data-bass at some point hopefully. Neither are WotW or TIH level of course, but both bass tracks support the films VERY well and there is certainly nothing to complain about from an execution standpoint IMO.


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12750#post_24125258
> 
> 
> So I guess I can assume that no-one has graphed this movie yet? I'm sure it's not 5 star but it's up there for sure. Anyone?



See below:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*  /t/755493/the-master-list-of-dvd-hd...ass-thread-with-waterfalls/5190#post_19638678
> 
> 
> Got a few for A Christmas Carol as well. The LFE is rather cool in this one, so there's not a lot to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Chair drag:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...falls/ACC1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Drunken room, just after the Christmas tree collapse:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...falls/ACC2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Horse snort:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...falls/ACC3.jpg





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken wu*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/2100#post_21395561
> 
> 
> 
> A Christmas Carol has its moments in bass though not many scenes (the speclab caps here )
> 
> 
> Interestingly I noticed a brief moment of ultra low bass at the snow field hovering scene (00:32:38 ):


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave_6*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12750#post_24123652
> 
> 
> So what is the general consensus on Percy Jackson: Sea of Monsters? I watched the DVD last night and it seemed to have some pretty good LFE but didn't seem to go as low as the first one. I have a PB-13 Ultra FWIW.



I have both on BD and imo the 1st PJ blows the 2nd away!!


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12750#post_24125135
> 
> 
> +1. We watched this on Christmas and what a great audio track. Noticed Randy Thom in the credits which I had never noticed before. The 3d in this title is absolutely incredible as well! Those moments where it literally feels and looks like it is snowing in your room are insane! Great HT ride all around!


I couldn't agree more! We watched it as well Christmas nite. Awesome ride it was! Audio and video. 3D is fantastic.


----------



## Reddig

Thanks Bunga for the post with the graph and info!


----------



## Scott Simonian

Wow. Sooo yeah, I've got *twelve 18's* running now. Watched some clips from Transformers 1. Wow! So awesome sounding.


Caught quite a transient during the end that I don't remember with my LLT's. It's after Megatron arrives in the city. He was coming out of an alleyway of sorts and blows away who I think was Jazz. I haven't watched the movie in a couple years, I forget. But anyway. Sure caught my attention!


----------



## Rick27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12690#post_24117772
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> At this point, any disks we purchase on Amazon, even though used, are Blu-ray.


Hi BeeMan458

 

Thanks for your reply.

 

All the best

 

Rick.


----------



## BeeMan458

...


----------



## Rick27


I watched Elysium last night. The soundtrack been put together very well and although besides being on the low side i couldn't help but feel that i was listening to a well recorded music CD with 8 channels. This is something i've also found to the case with other Sony Blu Ray releases too. Ultimately pleasant and nice. Come on Sony with Elysium and some of your other releases you've gone some way to offer Super Bit Mapping V which i appreciate. However Elysium is an action movie so please go the extra mile and also add some power and punch to liven up the soundtrack so as to give a cinematic feel of an action movie.

 

Thanks

 

Rick.


----------



## BeeMan458

^


Interesting review. As you point out, the bass track draws the viewer, deep into the action of the movie.


----------



## dominguez1


I watched Elysium a couple of days ago...

 

Now that is how ULF is done! 







 I'd have to say that subjectively has to be one of the top ULF movies in regards to sheer quantity. Every scene where you'd expect to experience ULF was there in spades! This adds a certain realism to the movie that just doesn't exist with filtered movies. Period. This movie is a great example of that. I had a huge smile on my face every time it happened.

 

After watching, I went upstairs and bought it. Great addition to the ULF library.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12700_100#post_24127567
> 
> 
> Now that is how ULF is done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to say that subjectively has to be one of the top ULF movies in regards to sheer quantity.



You make an interesting point dominguez1. Allow me to ask, Rick27, what subwoofers are you using? The reason I ask, if they're not capable subwoofers, much of what's tracked, won't be reproduced and will give a skewed opinion, accordingly. Our system is good to 10/12Hz. Others here are good to


----------



## edoggrc51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12780#post_24127567
> 
> 
> I watched Elysium a couple of days ago...
> 
> 
> Now that is how ULF is done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to say that subjectively has to be one of the top ULF movies in regards to sheer quantity. Every scene where you'd expect to experience ULF was there in spades!



+1


I really liked the way the bass was used here. That being said, I do wish they had added a couple of extra DB's on a few of those scenes.


----------



## Kini62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12780#post_24127485
> 
> 
> I watched Elysium last night. The soundtrack been put together very well and although besides being on the low side i couldn't help but feel that i was listening to a well recorded music CD with 8 channels. This is something i've also found to the case with other Sony Blu Ray releases too. Ultimately pleasant and nice. Come on Sony with Elysium and some of your other releases you've gone some way to offer Super Bit Mapping V which i appreciate. However Elysium is an action movie so please go the extra mile and also add some power and punch to liven up the soundtrack so as to give a cinematic feel of an action movie.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Rick.



I had to ad +3db to the sub trim to get the tactile feel. Over all the soundtrack was good. I watched at -15db. With my Klipsch speakers (I haven't rerun the EzSetEq from when I had my little SuperZeros) so -15db is like -5db with the SZs.


Anyway, the sound and picture were very good. Bass was there in spades and well done. Kind of like Oblivion.


As far a soundtracks go, we watched the two insidious movies on Thursday. I much preferred the overall soundtracks of these two movies even though they aren't "bass" movies. The sound was used very effectively.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mojomike*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6540#post_22714984
> 
> 
> One very cool movie: Universal Soldier Day of Reckoning. While the plot made no sense to me whatsoever, the fight scenes were some of the best I've ever seen. Some pretty good bass too. Forget the plot and just enjoy the ride.



This is decent action flick - really gritty and brutal -

watched this today

Have a few pints and enjoy it for what it is

Sound/video is excellent - nice punchy / dynamic track

with big soundstage


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Imageless83*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12750#post_24124831
> 
> 
> Just incase u guys are interested Walmart has some of the 5 star and 4.5 star movies on sale online under $5 for local pickup or shipped.



Oh man, Family Guy star wars trilogy? How did I miss this....


----------



## Sean Spamilton

I watched Elysium last night and was actually kind of disappointed in the bass department. Maybe my subs don't go low enough to really enjoy ulf (although they hit 19hz with aplomb) - but I enjoyed Oblivion WAY more then Elysium in the sound department; as a matter of fact, I re-watched Star Trek into Darkness tonight and found the bass destroyed the bass on Elysium. I'm running dual PC12's with the bass about 2db hot. Funny that.


----------



## Torqdog

Just finished watching Man of Steel............what a fricken bass dud! AND, what a missed opportunity for a stellar soundtrack to accompany all that building smashing in the end. This could have been right up there with TIH if someone capable was at the helm.


VERY disappointed!


----------



## mo949

^ yes to have a master scorer paired with a mixing moron was a tragedy indeed


----------



## AJ72

I will be interested to see if Elysium is a dud for me with my dual Caps which roll off sharply about 17Hz. That said my favourite scenes would be, Percy Jackson LT: Fire Breathing Hydra's, Tron Legacy: Flying ship landing just after Sam Lasered, FOTP Plane scene too name a few. I suspect all these scenes above 20HZ but I also get a lot of enjoyment with most of the OHF content, TIH content, WOTW although the first alien foot stomp in this movie rates better for me than pod emergence just before it. Enjoying a beautiful glass of Provence Rose (French) whilst writing this hoping everybody having a holiday too!


----------



## rhed

Just picked up Elysium and The Pacific today both in BD. I'm gonna watch Elysium tomorrow. And just run the subs hot at 4 with a small house curve. Wanna see what the quad S2's can do with this flick. The Pacific? Looks like this will be the New Year's Day flick. All day since it's over 8 hrs long. I was told in this thread that the bass in this movie is insane..


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12780#post_24130832
> 
> 
> ^ yes to have a master scorer paired with a mixing moron was a tragedy indeed



I think you mean the sound designer? not the rerecording mixer?


----------



## BeeMan458

Just saying, "Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow" had decent bass but it was the absolute worst movie in recent cinematic history. If you don't want your mind haunted by bad action and a terrible acting, plot and premise, do yourself a favor and avoid this mind pollution.


(after the movie I wanted to stab my brain with forks to put me out of my pain)


The only ones who are safe to watch this movies will be anybody under the age of eight as they won't know any better.


I realize this thread is a thread about good bass but movies like "Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow" should come with warnings:


"Good bass, absolutely terrible movie premise"


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12780#post_24130945
> 
> 
> Just saying, "Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow" had decent bass but it was the absolute worst movie in recent cinematic history. If you don't want your mind haunted by bad action and a terrible acting, plot and premise, do yourself a favor and avoid this mind pollution.
> 
> 
> (after the movie I wanted to stab my brain with forks to put me out of my pain)
> 
> 
> The only ones who are safe to watch this movies will be anybody under the age of eight as they won't know any better.
> 
> 
> I realize this thread is a thread about good bass but movies like "Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow" should come with warnings:
> 
> 
> "Good bass, absolutely terrible movie premise"



I thought The Lone Ranger was horrible.


----------



## BeeMan458

Thanks. I purchased "Sky Captain" off the bass list and had no idea. My wife and I did have something to talk about after the movie. Is the "Lone Ranger" the same type of movie? Good bass, terrible movie?


UPS should deliver "Hurt Locker" today. "Act of Valor" and "Black Hawk Down" are in the hands of the USPS and be here sometime in a week or so.


----------



## KevinH

Spun Dead in Tombstone last night..............great picture and a ton of great bass. Also watched Hotel Transylvania in 3D.......3D was so-so but the soundtrack didn't match the visuals.....good opportunity missed imho.....not just for bass but the entire sound design could have been great.


----------



## BeeMan458

"Dead in Tombstone" At the right used price on Amazon, I may add this one to the cart.


----------



## Toe

I watched Dark City on blu ray last night ( I think I remember reading they amped up the bass/surrounds for the blu mix compared to the dvd mix when they released this?) and I had forgot how insane the bass was in that ~10 minutes of the big final battle toward the end!







Not the deepest or most artistic use of bass (but very effective in light of the scene), but the pure power and duration shocked me! I would be curious to see this track graphed at db or at least this ~10 minutes toward the end. I quite literally felt blown away!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12800_40#post_24131872
> 
> 
> I watched Dark City on blu ray last night ( I think I remember reading they amped up the bass/surrounds for the blu mix compared to the dvd mix when they released this?) and I had forgot how insane the bass was in that ~10 minutes of the big final battle toward the end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the deepest or most artistic use of bass (but very effective in light of the scene), but the pure power and duration shocked me! I would be curious to see this track graphed at db or at least this ~10 minutes toward the end. I quite literally felt blown away!



Posted on this last year and felt the same! its also one of my all time favs and the Matrix owes a lot to it


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12810#post_24132624
> 
> 
> Posted on this last year and felt the same! its also one of my all time favs and the Matrix owes a lot to it



No doubt!







Great movie and I read somewhere that the Matrix actually used some of the actual same set or shooting locations which was interesting.


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ Didn't know that ! cool , you're right on that final battle its one I'd love to see graphed as well


----------



## Rick27

Yes, Elysium has deep bass and the soundtrack as a whole has been put been together very well. I just find the presentation of the soundtrack to be polite and lacking some power and punch for an action movie. Ultimately IMO pleasant and nice whereas IH 2008, HTTYD, OHF, DH 4 are almost a complete contrast. Soundtracks with deep bass and yet as a whole which I also find to be powerful and punchy and more exciting and involving to listen to.


I hate to say this but I think the presentation of the soundtrack would be more suited to a romantic chick flick starring Zac Efron.


Btw, at the moment I am using a JL Audio Fathom f212 and a Fathom f113.


Thanks


Rick.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12780#post_24131872
> 
> 
> I watched Dark City on blu ray last night ( I think I remember reading they amped up the bass/surrounds for the blu mix compared to the dvd mix when they released this?) and I had forgot how insane the bass was in that ~10 minutes of the big final battle toward the end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the deepest or most artistic use of bass (but very effective in light of the scene), but the pure power and duration shocked me! I would be curious to see this track graphed at db or at least this ~10 minutes toward the end. I quite literally felt blown away!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12810#post_24132624
> 
> 
> Posted on this last year and felt the same! its also one of my all time favs and the Matrix owes a lot to it


Awesome I'm gunna hafta give Dark City a whirl! I've never actually seen it before.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12810#post_24132652
> 
> 
> No doubt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great movie and I read somewhere that the Matrix actually used some of the actual same set or shooting locations which was interesting.


----------



## stitch1

I still remember the fist time I saw dark city. I think I was in middle school and my mind was blown. I'm really happy to see it bought up on the forums. It's a great movie that was really before its time.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12810#post_24133280
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome I'm gunna hafta give Dark City a whirl! I've never actually seen it before.


Neither have I and with all these references to the Matrix, definitely gonna have to check it out.


----------



## Reddig

Right. I got a $30 gift card to Hastings, my local movie/games/memorabilia store. Hope they have Dark City. I'll just buy it I love collecting Blurays.


----------



## stitch1

I think Dark City used some of the same set pieces as the Crow. Like the rooftops and what not. They also have the same director. So if you like the Crow then (in my opinion) Dark City is a must see.


----------



## sputter1

If you like Dark City then you'll like the Ebert commentary.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stitch1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12810#post_24133435
> 
> 
> I think Dark City used some of the same set pieces as the Crow. Like the rooftops and what not. They also have the same director. So if you like the Crow then (in my opinion) Dark City is a must see.



Interesting! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Reddig

Nice The Crow is a classic in my books.


----------



## stitch1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12810#post_24133508
> 
> 
> Nice *The Crow is a classic* in my books.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Toe

Not sure if it is still going on, but Amazon had a B2 G1 free a few weeks back and Dark City was an eligible title.


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stitch1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12810#post_24133378
> 
> 
> I still remember the fist time I saw dark city. I think I was in middle school and my mind was blown. I'm really happy to see it bought up on the forums. It's a great movie that was really before its time.



Thanks for mentioning this. I forgot how much I liked dark city when it was released in cinemas. Definitely going to get this one.


----------



## stitch1

So, I was thinking about bringing Dark City to a local get together tonight so I could play that scene with all the bass at the end. I just watched it again and I feel I would be doing the movie a complete diss-service to anyone that hadn't seen it before. Oh well. I think I am going to have to watch the complete movie again this week.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stitch1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12810#post_24133533
> 
> 
> Fixed that for you.


Lol right on!


----------



## buddhamus

Anyone done a bass waterfall for Riddick yet? As far as I know FilmMixer on here worked on it.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Just bought dark city based on this thread. Should be here in 2 days


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12810#post_24134194
> 
> 
> Just bought dark city based on this thread. Should be here in 2 days



Get ready for the "tuning"


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12810#post_24133964
> 
> 
> Anyone done a bass waterfall for Riddick yet? As far as I know FilmMixer on here worked on it.



No charts but watched the DTS- MA track today - nothing really stood out in the LFE track.

had a great surround mix thou and I enjoyed the film


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12810#post_24133964
> 
> 
> Anyone done a bass waterfall for Riddick yet? As far as I know FilmMixer on here worked on it.



Sadly, not much of anything in the ULF department in Riddick. Plenty of good, strong midbass and excellent sound design, so you still enjoy the action and movie -- just not very demanding bass. Graphs coming straight from the BD.


00.22.10 - 00.22.53 (cliff collapses)
 


00.38-57 - 00.39.20 (bounty hunters arrive)
 


00.45.00 - 00.45.25 (professional mercenaries arrive)
 


01.01.40 - 01.01.52 (hover bikes introduced)
 


01.41.40 - 01.42.13 (hunt for power nodes on hover bikes)


----------



## eNoize

  


Here's Dark City final fight.
 


When they fly into the air and continue the fight
 


With the water tank explosion


----------



## Toe

Thanks eNoize. I assume that is from the blu ray?


----------



## eNoize

Yeah, from the BD with DTS-HD MA track


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12810#post_24134632
> 
> 
> Yeah, from the BD with DTS-HD MA track




Thanks. I am surprised there is not more to it than that.







The depth is about what I expected, but I thought there would be more otherwise to this ~10 minutes near the end. Not sure why this was so impressive in my setup. Usually I have one of these "WOW" type moments (Getaway power plant scene, OHF WM scene, WWZ grenade sweep, FA propeller head, etc.....) and the graphs back up my experience. Not sure why this one is so emphasized in my room/setup since there is not much to it.


----------



## eNoize

Well, you're definitely not off on the subjective experience of that scene. When I listened to it, it also sounded fantastic in my room and was also surprised it didn't register louder. I think it's just the fact that it sustains 35Hz with small dips into 28Hz for such a long period, the waves resonate and bounce all over the place, making it feel more dramatic than it really is. But no matter what, it does sound awesome and thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12810#post_24134861
> 
> 
> Well, you're definitely not off on the subjective experience of that scene. When I listened to it, it also sounded fantastic in my room and was also surprised it didn't register louder. I think it's just the fact that it sustains 35Hz with small dips into 28Hz for such a long period, the waves resonate and bounce all over the place, making it feel more dramatic than it really is. But no matter what, it does sound awesome and thanks for the recommendation.




Thanks for making me feel better. I was starting to wonder if I imagined the whole thing!







I like your explanation though and that helps make sense out of what we experienced (glad you and a few others here can relate to my subjective experience).


----------



## audiofan1

^^^^ Its all how you use it


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12800_40#post_24134885
> 
> 
> Thanks for making me feel better. I was starting to wonder if I imagined the whole thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your explanation though and that helps make sense out of what we experienced (glad you and a few others here can relate to my subjective experience).



while on this subject another movie over looked during this time was The "Thirteenth Floor" along with Dark City where indeed over looked by the Matrix due its great success , none the less they both made the Matrix a less original plot unless one had not seeing them.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12810#post_24135132
> 
> 
> while on this subject another movie over looked during this time was The "Thirteenth Floor" along with Dark City where indeed over looked by the Matrix due its great success , none the less they both made the Matrix a less original plot unless one had not seeing them.



Good deal, thanks! Just looked this up and I have not seen it. Sounds good and I should get it later this week from NF.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12800_100#post_24134194
> 
> 
> Just bought dark city based on this thread. Should be here in 2 days



I'm not a fan of spooky movies, how badly does this one mess with your head?


I've always eschewed the really spooky stuff.


If you will, if more than the "Exorcise," I'm a virgin as I don't like my head being messed with.


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12810#post_24134343
> 
> 
> Sadly, not much of anything in the ULF department in Riddick.


Yeah, pretty much ho-hum with no ULF..........except for once!


Somewhere near the end of the movie, didn't take note of the time stamp, it was unexpected because there was bugger all ULF in the rest of the movie. And from what I recall there wasn't anything special about the particular scene either that would warrant it in comparison to the rest of the movie.


Cheers


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12840#post_24135245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12800_100#post_24134194
> 
> 
> Just bought dark city based on this thread. Should be here in 2 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of spooky movies, how badly does this one mess with your head?
> 
> 
> I've always eschewed the really spooky stuff.
> 
> 
> If you will, if more than the "Exorcise," I'm a virgin as I don't like my head being messed with.
Click to expand...

Don't worry, it's not a horror movie. Think of it as a Sci-fi Mystery thriller, set in a.... Dark City.




Max


----------



## BeeMan458

Thanks. Love a good dark action flix.


----------



## BCRSS

Dark City was released at the same time as the Matrix, so it never got much attention. I haven't watched it in a while and will have to fire it up again, but all in all I like the movie and the plot. Not sure yet how the ULF since the last time I watched I have replaced my subs, so this time around watching, it should be better with dual pb12+'s.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

For those that care about picture quality, Dark City has heavy handed DNR but the narrative is quite good; one's time will be well spent.


Best Regards

KvE


----------



## BeeMan458

Thanks guys. Just ordered a used "Dark City" blu-ray from Amazon, with shipping, for $6.55.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KMFDMvsEnya*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12800_100#post_24135920
> 
> 
> For those that care about picture quality, Dark City has heavy handed DNR but the narrative is quite good; one's time will be well spent.



I'm sure the DNR was necessary due to digital noise shooting in the dark, which high ISO causes. (I'm guessing here)


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

It was shot on film, the DNR was done for the BR master to scrub away film grain. There is a foreign HDTV version floating around that has the best representation of film grain and it looks great with fine detail, whereas the BR version is just waxy abomination. Completely unnecessary.
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1053561/dark-city-comparison-pix 

-I may have been misremembering the source of the better version, it might have been a Netflix stream version instead. Unfortunately the thread no longer has the full size caps for that one.


Best Regards

KvE


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KMFDMvsEnya*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12840#post_24136095
> 
> 
> It was shot on film, the DNR was done for the BR master to scrub away film grain. There is a foreign HDTV version floating around that has the best representation of film grain and it looks great with fine detail, whereas the BR version is just waxy abomination. Completely unnecessary.
> 
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> KvE



The DNR is unfortunate on Dark City. I should have mentioned this, but it was such a hot topic here on AVS when this blu hit that I figured most knew about it which was a bad assumption. Good to know there is a better transfer out there, but I assume the HDTV version does not have the awesome 7.1 track? In this case, I would gladly take the better audio and get the blu.


----------



## BeeMan458

How terrible is the blu-ray version going show on a 1080p screen?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12840#post_24136289
> 
> 
> How terrible is the blu-ray version going show on a 1080p screen?




That depends on how sensitive you are to DNR. If you are sensitive, it is unmistakable on this release and as KvE mentions above, people take on a wax figure type look. Having said that, for me it has never been a huge deal on my 9' wide screen from 1.4 screen widths view distance (don't get me wrong as I wish they had not scrubbed this!) and I have been able to get by it pretty easily in light of everything else, but others find it a deal breaker. You will just have to see for yourself and decide how big of an issue it is. Might be best to rent first. I actually find the EE to be as much if not more distracting vs the DNR on this release, but neither is enough to keep me from watching.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12800_100#post_24136331
> 
> 
> Might be best to rent first.



We picked up a used blu-ray from Amazon at a delivered price of $6.55 USD.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12840#post_24136504
> 
> 
> We picked up a used blu-ray from Amazon at a delivered price of $6.55 USD.


I got it brand new on amazon for 7.49 shipped


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12800_100#post_24136661
> 
> 
> I got it brand new on amazon for 7.49 shipped



Yeah, well I saved $0.94.










(great delivered, new price)


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Damn you!!!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12800_100#post_24136786
> 
> 
> Damn you!!!



LOL


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12840#post_24135266
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty much ho-hum with no ULF..........except for once!
> 
> 
> Somewhere near the end of the movie, didn't take note of the time stamp, it was unexpected because there was bugger all ULF in the rest of the movie. And from what I recall there wasn't anything special about the particular scene either that would warrant it in comparison to the rest of the movie.
> 
> 
> Cheers



I'll give the ending another spin today and will try to listen for it.


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12840#post_24135266
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty much ho-hum with no ULF..........except for once!
> 
> 
> Somewhere near the end of the movie, didn't take note of the time stamp, it was unexpected because there was bugger all ULF in the rest of the movie. And from what I recall there wasn't anything special about the particular scene either that would warrant it in comparison to the rest of the movie.
> 
> 
> Cheers



Hope this is the right scene you were thinking, but turns out, you were correct -- one moment of ULF, though minor and somewhat mild.


01.47.00 (theatrical cut)
 


01.53.00 (unrated director's cut)


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12840#post_24139078
> 
> 
> Hope this is the right scene you were thinking, but turns out, you were correct -- one moment of ULF, though minor and somewhat mild.


Yeah, that's probably it, pretty mild but just only really remembered it because it was the only one


Cheers


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Finally got to watch Elysium. Awesome bass and fantastic sound all around.


Some great ulf sweeps


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12780#post_24126875
> 
> 
> Wow. Sooo yeah, I've got *twelve 18's* running now. Watched some clips from Transformers 1. Wow! So awesome sounding.
> 
> 
> Caught quite a transient during the end that I don't remember with my LLT's. It's after Megatron arrives in the city. He was coming out of an alleyway of sorts and blows away who I think was Jazz. I haven't watched the movie in a couple years, I forget. But anyway. Sure caught my attention!



That would have been this:

 



JSS


----------



## Scott Simonian

Waahhh??? No!


----------



## rhed

Watched Elysium last night. Just friggn insane. Don't know the time stamp. But the part when Matt Damon was hiding under the trailer loaded with pigs? And the craft hovering over looking for em? The bass from the craft was just crazy ass bass.







Oh, and the part when Elysium shuts down. There's a long bass sweep..

Also did a rerun with TDK. Again, wow! Watched both movies at -15. With a house curve. Nice, clean, punchy, and deep digging bass. What ever I throw at these subs does it with ease..







New Years Eve Night will be Oblivion and then WOTW. Then all day New Years Day will be The Pacific. I'll try to watch the whole thing that day with my son. Never seen this one. So I bought the BD set. BTW, after my JTR speaker upgrades in a few months. I have this crazy idea of adding 2 more S2's to the mix. Before the end of next year. Who knows they might go up again in 2015.










This is the house curve I ran with both movies.


----------



## Fatshaft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12850_50#post_24139983
> 
> 
> 
> This is the house curve I ran with both movies.



rhed,


Beuti'fuken'ful...

Love to see this.

I totally understand why you would listen to movies this way!

It really changes the overall experience when watching movies with ULF boosted like that.


Alot of people think it's crazy but it's funny how all my friends and family love it this way.


Oh in case you didn't know...I run it that way too!


----------



## Teremei

Hi all. I have an SVS PC12-Plus on the way. And I wanted to know of some demo scenes for ultra low frequency. Before I set it up the lowest I could go was 24hz now I'm gonna dip down to 16. I was going to watch Tron Legacy and Star Wars A New Hope just because they are 2 of my favorites for overall sound.


But can someone tell me of some movies or scenes that would be very good test demos for sub 20z ultra low frequency?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

War of the worlds pod emergence scene

Underworld awakening super lycan

Olympus has fallen Washington monument scene

THe Incredible Hulk street battle

Percy Jackson and the lightning thief hydra scene

Kung fu panda skadoosh scene


All some of my personal favorites. There are a TON more as well. But those stick out to me


----------



## BeeMan458

In FOTP, during the sand storm crash scene, just before the barrel roll, there's a bass sweep that takes over the whole room.


At the end of "The Long Kiss Goodnight" the end scene, the bridge blows and the whole room lights up with bass waves and you're left with that momentary feeling of awe when the sound recedes and to enhance the effect, when the scene finishes, the director cuts away to a quiet street scene.


On both scenes, turn the MCV up to +/- 0dB.


(now that's what I'm talking about)


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12840#post_24140736
> 
> 
> War of the worlds pod emergence scene
> 
> Underworld awakening super lycan
> 
> Olympus has fallen Washington monument scene
> 
> THe Incredible Hulk street battle
> 
> Percy Jackson and the lightning thief hydra scene
> 
> Kung fu panda skadoosh scene
> 
> 
> All some of my personal favorites. There are a TON more as well. But those stick out to me



Those are my favorites too as well as Cloverfield. I also love Super 8 train crash. It doesn't have a ton of bass but it has enough, and the overall aural assault is terrific for an entire surround sound system.


----------



## BeeMan458

...







...Are you sure twin OSs will provide you with enough headroom?


----------



## Mongo171

Opening scene of Prometheus.

Server scene in Pulse.


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12870#post_24140850
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Are you sure twin OSs will provide you with enough headroom?



I'm sure


----------



## BeeMan458

LOL!


Gotta ask. How's the bass wave in FOTP, just before the crash scene barrel roll. That bass wave is sweet as it takes over the whole room.


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12870#post_24140880
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> Gotta ask. How's the bass wave in FOTP, just before the crash scene barrel roll. That bass wave is sweet as it takes over the whole room.



Me? Don't recall....haven't watched it in a good while. I remember the roll though.


----------



## Teremei

I own Prometheus and WOTW so that's good. I'll be sure to demo those, thanks! I do know the earthquake/emerge scene is a pretty intense one on my current setup already.


----------



## SaviorMachine

I just watched Elysium. Well-engineered bass, lots of different textures, never overdone or exhausting, like it was in Pacific Rim. I think District 9 was a much better movie, also that Jodie Foster would look *great* in black latex, brandishing a riding-crop, scowling, in the mood to make an example outta some gimped-out, pathetic dog-man...



Where was I?



Oh yeah. I have a weird issue with the Elysium disc, where when I'm playing it, my receiver (Denon AVR-891) loses its video overlay capability. It displays all status messages on its little front facing window, and that's that. No other disc does this (or has ever done this). Any ideas? It breaks topic but you guys pay attention to the fine details, and many of you have watched this movie, so...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12840#post_24136661
> 
> 
> I got it brand new on amazon for 7.49 shipped





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12840#post_24136504
> 
> 
> We picked up a used blu-ray from Amazon at a delivered price of $6.55 USD.





I got you both beat since I got it for free!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

****** hahah


----------



## BCRSS

Watched Dark City last night and with the PB12+ and new PC12+ and the last 10 minutes of the movie was a constant couch vibration that made me want to pee.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12800_100#post_24141127
> 
> 
> 
> I got you both beat since I got it for free!



To echo Brian...."Damn you!!!"


...











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BCRSS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12800_100#post_24141315
> 
> 
> Watched Dark City last night and with the PB12+ and new PC12+ and the last 10 minutes of the movie was a constant couch vibration that made me want to pee.



We have "Dark City" in the Amazon shopping cart, getting ready for shipment.


(delivered used, $6.55 USD)


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BCRSS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12870#post_24141315
> 
> 
> Watched Dark City last night and with the PB12+ and new PC12+ and the last 10 minutes of the movie was a constant couch vibration that made me want to pee.



Maybe one of these might be in order ...


----------



## Cowboys

^^ LMAO


----------



## ambesolman

Helps protect from those Soul Glow stains too...


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Teremei*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12870#post_24140912
> 
> 
> I own Prometheus and WOTW so that's good. I'll be sure to demo those, thanks! I do know the earthquake/emerge scene is a pretty intense one on my current setup already.


Prometheus........another good scene is when the Alien ship tries to leave the planet.


----------



## Kini62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Teremei*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12870#post_24140912
> 
> 
> I own Prometheus and WOTW so that's good. I'll be sure to demo those, thanks! I do know the earthquake/emerge scene is a pretty intense one on my current setup already.



You should be shocked at how much you were missing by not getting output below 25hz during the pod emergence scene in WOTW.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kini62*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12870#post_24142318
> 
> 
> You should be shocked at how much you were missing by not getting output below 25hz during the pod emergence scene in WOTW.



+1000!


----------



## cchunter

Watched Percy and Sea of Monsters last night. One scene I thought was pretty decent was when Cronos emerges from box towards end of movie other than that not a whole lot in the bass department.


----------



## Teremei




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kini62*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12870#post_24142318
> 
> 
> You should be shocked at how much you were missing by not getting output below 25hz during the pod emergence scene in WOTW.



heheh. I'll report back!


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Teremei*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12840#post_24140688
> 
> 
> Hi all. I have an SVS PC12-Plus on the way. And I wanted to know of some demo scenes for ultra low frequency. Before I set it up the lowest I could go was 24hz now I'm gonna dip down to 16. I was going to watch Tron Legacy and Star Wars A New Hope just because they are 2 of my favorites for overall sound.
> 
> 
> But can someone tell me of some movies or scenes that would be very good test demos for sub 20z ultra low frequency?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12840#post_24140736
> 
> 
> War of the worlds pod emergence scene
> 
> Underworld awakening super lycan
> 
> Olympus has fallen Washington monument scene
> 
> THe Incredible Hulk street battle
> 
> Percy Jackson and the lightning thief hydra scene
> 
> Kung fu panda skadoosh scene
> 
> 
> All some of my personal favorites. There are a TON more as well. But those stick out to me


He did say sub 20Hz.

WOTW Pod emergence has full spectrum from single digits all the way up. The lightning strikes are higher level below 20Hz. The prize for ELF (Extremely Low Frequency, under 20Hz) in WOTW is the basement airplane crash. If your setup doesn't do high SPL single digit Hz, this scene isn't very impressive at all.

U:A Super Lycan is ~30Hz

OHF Monument scene is centered about 20Hz

TIH Cop car boxing gloves does hit below 20Hz

Don't recall the other 2


WWZ grenade sweep goes from about 45-55Hz all the way down to 10Hz at fairly high level. My favorite sweep so far, on systems that can do 10Hz (or lower) WELL.


Black Hawk Down F###ing Irene scene. If your setup can't do 6-7Hz at high SPLs, this will be a fairly unimpressive scene.


FOTP plane crash barrel roll is centered about 30-35Hz


Elysium has several ELF scenes, but I don't recall which. Look for screencaps/graphs.



Max


----------



## Shift

I recently watched an older movie on bluray the other day and thought it had a nice amount of LFE.


The movie is called "I am number four".


----------



## lgans316

Elysium got some smooth ULF effects but the mix lacks the punch though it is done well in the climax scene.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Here is list of 100 movies in the up coming 2014 year. A few that may be interesting.


Link
http://www.imdb.com/list/O1hvW3yWF6o/


----------



## audiofan1

^^^


Should be a fun year


----------



## BeeMan458

Thanks for the list.


A lot of remakes and old plots. Hope the producers have spiced these plots up to give the viewers some original content. Looking forward to this year's crop of blu-ray movies.


-


----------



## wse

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL


We watched Wolverine last night! Oh my the nuclear blast at the beginning was unbelievable I thought my house was imploding


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12870#post_24146339
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL
> 
> 
> We watched Wolverine last night! Oh my the nuclear blast at the beginning was unbelievable I thought my house was imploding


And that's we do this, for great moments like that.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12870#post_24146784
> 
> 
> And that's we do this, for great moments like that.



Yes, I wished more movies were mastered in DTS MASTER HD 7.1 or even better in 11.2


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12870#post_24146897
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I wished more movies were mastered in DTS MASTER HD 7.1 or even better in 11.2


Me too, that would be sweet. Someday perhaps.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12870#post_24146897
> 
> 
> Yes, I wished more movies were mastered in DTS MASTER HD 7.1 or even better in 11.2


Is there such a thing as a soundtrack with a .2 LFE channel? Or is that marketing hype?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12870#post_24146897
> 
> 
> Yes, I wished more movies were mastered in DTS MASTER HD 7.1 or even better in 11.2



DTS HD MA is used to compress, you don't master a track with it


----------



## Ray77085

 http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Colony-Blu-ray/76742/ 


Yeah, I know this is a B-movie IMO(the hot blond looked good too I'D hit it







) but it is what it is . I was watching on BD and found a nice surprise at or around the 48.02 mark and pulsing sweeps from 48.02 thru 48.06.


Nothing else to write home about !!









Just a FYI....


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12880_40#post_24149835
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Colony-Blu-ray/76742/
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know this is a B-movie IMO(the hot blond looked good too I'D hit it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but it is what it is . I was watching on BD and found a nice surprise at or around the 48.02 mark and pulsing sweeps from 48.02 thru 48.06.
> 
> 
> Nothing else to write home about !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a FYI....



Intresting! I never heard of this one but will put it in the Netflix que and hope to thank you later


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900#post_24150198
> 
> 
> Intresting! I never heard of this one but will put it in the Netflix que and hope to thank you later



Yeah,

Well as I mentioned it is B-Movie IMO and may have went straight to DVD/BD etc. I would not go out and spend my paycheck on it..


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900#post_24149835
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Colony-Blu-ray/76742/
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know this is a B-movie IMO(the hot blond looked good too I'D hit it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but it is what it is . I was watching on BD and found a nice surprise at or around the 48.02 mark and pulsing sweeps from 48.02 thru 48.06.
> 
> 
> Nothing else to write home about !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a FYI....



I thought it was a great movie!


----------



## Follz20

Haven't watched the movie yet, but Rush looks promising with some strong content down to 10hz.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

At least it's not filtered. Which is great! I have getaway in the house. But will wait til tomorrow night to watch.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Follz20*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900#post_24152162
> 
> 
> Haven't watched the movie yet, but Rush looks promising with some strong content down to 10hz.



Nice! Rush was excellent!


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900#post_24151427
> 
> 
> I thought it was a great movie!



Cool.. I'm glad you liked it !!!


----------



## Mrkazador


Riddick 2013 seems to be filtered, its pretty bad.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Follz20*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900#post_24152162
> 
> 
> Haven't watched the movie yet, but Rush looks promising with some strong content down to 10hz.



This movie was brilliant. Awesome movie!


----------



## wse


A lot of good ones


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900#post_24152730
> 
> 
> This movie was brilliant. Awesome movie!



Big +1 -really liked this one - not fully knowing the story really added to the enjoyment for me .

outside of some slight mid/upper bass thickness in the DTS-MA track - was stellar

race scenes were spectacular


----------



## nube

I disagree about Riddick being terribly filtered. It's low level - like 10dB too low overall (not just bass). However, it _is_ filtered, but its -10dB point is around 14Hz. Doesn't appear to be great sound design, all-around, though I haven't watched it yet.


As for the other discussion here lately, you guys can run all your house curves and whatnot all you want, but the only way you can accurately and reliably comment (for comparison's sake) on the content of a movie is if your system is EQ'd flat to single digits and not run more than a couple dB hot. If you're doing anything other than that, you're opinion on the content of one movie is not representative of the movie as it's mixed, and can't be compared to other people's experiences.


You can opine all you want - nobody's saying you can't or shouldn't - but nobody should put stock in any opinion that is based on a response that incorporates a house curve or is run excessively hot, because it likely deviates far from an accurate representation of what's on the disc. In other words, YMMV! Just saying.


----------



## Cowboys

^^ agree 100%


----------



## SimonNo10

[quote name="nube" url="/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900#post_24154377"*]I disagree about Riddick being terribly filtered. It's low level - like 10dB too low overall (not just bass). However, it is filtered, but its -10dB point is around 14Hz. Doesn't appear to be great sound design, all-around, though I haven't watched it yet.*



It gets 5/5 for audio here:

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Riddick-Blu-ray/58896/#Review 


Can't be that bad surely.


----------



## Kini62

Watched 2 guns last night. Pleasantly surprised with the soundtrack. Some good bass moments, plenty of percussion in the gunshots. Movies was decent too.


----------



## eNoize

Working on my first PvA graph, and first lucky movie is 'Riddick.'

 


I'm still trying to figure out how to show the bottom scale, so any suggestions or help is greatly appreciated.









Entire sound design is actually pretty amazing and deliberately orchestrated, but the low-end is shockingly weak and disappointing.


----------



## RBFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900#post_24154377
> 
> 
> 
> As for the other discussion here lately, you guys can run all your house curves and whatnot all you want, but the only way you can accurately and reliably comment (for comparison's sake) on the content of a movie is if your system is EQ'd flat to single digits and not run more than a couple dB hot. If you're doing anything other than that, you're opinion on the content of one movie is not representative of the movie as it's mixed, and can't be compared to other people's experiences.
> 
> 
> You can opine all you want - nobody's saying you can't or shouldn't - but nobody should put stock in any opinion that is based on a response that incorporates a house curve or is run excessively hot, because it likely deviates far from an accurate representation of what's on the disc. In other words, YMMV! Just saying.



I don't post often here, simply because of the problems described in this post. It's often like descriptions of furnace performance coming from folks in the tropics. I enjoy reading folks' impressions of movies here, and I also enjoy reading the data-bass forums for their objective presentation. Full disclosure of system parameters on each post here might be a reasonable way for the reader to interpret the comments made.


Lee


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBFC*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900_100#post_24155154
> 
> 
> . Full disclosure of system parameters on each post here might be a reasonable way for the reader to interpret the comments made.



My recommendation, would be for the neophyte to check out the first couple of posts in the ULF thread.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBFC*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900#post_24155154
> 
> 
> I don't post often here, simply because of the problems described in this post. It's often like descriptions of furnace performance coming from folks in the tropics. I enjoy reading folks' impressions of movies here, and I also enjoy reading the data-bass forums for their objective presentation. Full disclosure of system parameters on each post here might be a reasonable way for the reader to interpret the comments made.
> 
> 
> Lee



I agree. For example, I don't get how some people had to boost their LFE channel by 10db and claim Elysium was a great mix? Yet when dialogue is too quiet they aren't willing to boost the center channel yet they call it a crappy mix???


But all in all this thread does do good in indicating which film might be fun to watch because of the bass


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900#post_24155231
> 
> 
> My recommendation, would be for the neophyte to check out the first couple of posts in the ULF thread.



Which is where?


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900#post_24156361
> 
> 
> Which is where?


I think he means this one;
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1488059/your-home-theater-ulf-score 


EDIT: this post actually has what B was referring to (I think)
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1488059/lightbox/post/23676012/id/330875


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900#post_24154377
> 
> 
> I disagree about Riddick being terribly filtered. It's low level - like 10dB too low overall (not just bass). However, it _is_ filtered, but its -10dB point is around 14Hz. Doesn't appear to be great sound design, all-around, though I haven't watched it yet.



I mixed Riddick.


And I created the near field master used for BR, both the theatrical and directors cuts.


I worked had to maintain the dynamic range of the soundtrack.


There is no filtering.


I'm not sure how you can critique my work without listening to it, but I've been very happy with the reviews so far.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900#post_24157363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900#post_24154377
> 
> 
> I disagree about Riddick being terribly filtered. It's low level - like 10dB too low overall (not just bass). However, it _is_ filtered, but its -10dB point is around 14Hz. Doesn't appear to be great sound design, all-around, though I haven't watched it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mixed Riddick.
> 
> 
> And I created the near field master used for BR, both the theatrical and directors cuts.
> 
> 
> I worked had to maintain the dynamic range of the soundtrack.
> 
> 
> There is no filtering.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how you can critique my work without listening to it, but I've been very happy with the reviews so far.
Click to expand...


I'm looking forward it!


----------



## MKtheater

Riddick was great at Imax, I will buy it because I like these types of films.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900#post_24157363
> 
> 
> I mixed Riddick.
> 
> 
> And I created the near field master used for BR, both the theatrical and directors cuts.
> 
> 
> I worked had to maintain the dynamic range of the soundtrack.
> 
> 
> There is no filtering.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how you can critique my work without listening to it, but I've been very happy with the reviews so far.



Excellent! I didn't know that, Marc. I really enjoyed Riddick and deep bass extension or not I plan on picking it up.


----------



## Toe

Just watched Wolverine and thought both the bass and overall audio were really well done. No complaints. I am curious to see the extended cut with the better extension, but the theatrical was still very good from my perspective. Is there a graph anywhere of that opening explosion? I did a search, but found nothing.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900#post_24157363
> 
> 
> I mixed Riddick.
> 
> 
> And I created the near field master used for BR, both the theatrical and directors cuts.
> 
> 
> I worked had to maintain the dynamic range of the soundtrack.
> 
> 
> There is no filtering.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how you can critique my work without listening to it, but I've been very happy with the reviews so far.




Great to know!







Looking forward to checking this out.


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900#post_24157363
> 
> 
> I mixed Riddick.
> 
> 
> And I created the near field master used for BR, both the theatrical and directors cuts.
> 
> 
> I worked had to maintain the dynamic range of the soundtrack.
> 
> 
> There is no filtering.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how you can critique my work without listening to it, but I've been very happy with the reviews so far.



I can confirm it's a fantastic sound design, and you did excellent work on it.


----------



## nube

Marc,


So you do still follow this thread! We were beginning to wonder, as we haven't heard from you since your insistence of getting to the bottom of the problems with The Hobbit. What ever resulted from your inquiry about that, anyway?


Regarding your response to my comments, I was speaking in terms of the sound design of the bass in Riddick exclusively and in the context of this thread. I think you'll note that I didn't mention the mixing, did I?










As has been asserted by a few other people reasonably well-esteemed around here, once you graph the content in enough movies, you come to know what to expect based on the graph. Perhaps I jumped the gun with regards to the bass content; I won't presume to tell you your business. Much of my analysis will likely show how little I actually know about the subject, but, I'll give it anyway.










While it may not be of your doing, I have begun to conclude that a high pass filter is likely put in place by the sound designers when they engineer the big effects, and not implemented by the mixers per se. As such, filtered effects, across the expanse of an entire feature, always result in predictable roll-off in the RMS response characteristics of the bass - we see this time and time again. Here's what Riddick looks like:

 


It's a steady rate of decline from 35Hz on down, just like filtered slopes tend to be. If it wasn't for the last 15min of the movie, the peak graph would look the same. However, I hypothesize that, because there's so much headroom left on the table due to very low levels, there can still be effects that punch through that filter...if they're high enough amplitude.


The truth is - the vast majority of the bass effects in Riddick are from 35Hz on up, mostly 39Hz on up. That's fine, and can still be used effectively, but, as you well know, isn't generally the kind of design that makes people go "wow" around here. That doesn't mean it's bad, just not great sound design in the context of this thread - for all the reasons that have been argued here ad infinitum.


I'll reserve judgment on the entirety of your mixing in Riddick until a later time. A recent mix I did really like, though it also appeared filtered (moreso), was from your peer Gary Rizzo in Don Jon. It reminded me a lot of the clarity and punch found in Scott Pilgrim vs. the World, which is prolly my fav. mix of all time.


----------



## pokekevin

Didn't the charts for Dark City look lackluster yet folks really enjoyed it?


----------



## carp

Watched Elysium tonight. There was some nice low bass in it, but as others have mentioned the lack of dynamics ruined it. I expected some of that, but I think it was the most non-dynamic action movie I can remember since.... well since before I went down the high efficiency speaker road. I cranked up the volume and bass, but that does nothing for dynamics.


It reminded me of watching a movie back when I had my Magnepans.


----------



## DefSoundz


I agree on Elysium. For the nature of the movie, you'd expect a much more lively and dynamic soundtrack. I don't own but so many blu rays, but the Last Airbender (Avatar) was great for me.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900#post_24157363
> 
> 
> I mixed Riddick.
> 
> 
> And I created the near field master used for BR, both the theatrical and directors cuts.
> 
> 
> I worked had to maintain the dynamic range of the soundtrack.
> 
> 
> There is no filtering.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how you can critique my work without listening to it, but I've been very happy with the reviews so far.



Riddick - one of my Favourites - excellent soundtrack










Really looking forward to Bluray version...










The first entry is THX intro....


----------



## AJ72

Just watched Hellboy for first time. Impressive bass but Hellboy 2 definitely a better movie and also better bass and overall audio IMO.


----------



## nube

Maybe it's time you guys bust out REW and EQ flat.







Elysium has measured 5 star dynamics. While not the absolute best dynamics, this is pretty great for an action film that's heavy in the ELF region.


I dunno what you guys are watching, but I suggest you read what I wrote yesterday about opinionated comparisons of movies from adulterated perspectives .


----------



## MKtheater

I really like Elysium, I have watched it 3 times now just because of the bass style. Again, a very nice change from the recent very loud filtered tracks. If MoS was recorded like Elysium it would be my demo movie. I have just started playing with a bassis and there is no way one can run the bass that hot with it. The bass is so strong with just a 3 dBs boost from it, damn. I know I have to tweak it but I am running a cheap Sony AVR and run a flat calibration for the first time ever, except I have a peak at 11-12 hz.


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24158345
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time you guys bust out REW and EQ flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elysium has measured 5 star dynamics. While not the absolute best dynamics, this is pretty great for an action film that's heavy in the ELF region.
> 
> 
> I dunno what you guys are watching, but I suggest you read what I wrote yesterday about opinionated comparisons of movies from adulterated perspectives .




When I said dynamics I wasn't just talking about the bass, it just seemed like everything was in a 10 db range or something.


Very often in action movies huge volume swings will make me jump, not even close with this movie.


----------



## Cowboys

^^

I agree. I posted a while back that this movie did not impress me. What I do not understand is there seem to be a lot of discrepancy from folks' reports here. I listened to a clip of this movie with three Triaxes and it was nothing to be raved about.


----------



## Flageborg

I wish you all a Bassy Year







...and my local Dealer too


----------



## BeeMan458

How much of the above is associated with how emotionally attached the individual is with a movie script.


(i liked the movie plot, the movie plot was lame)


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24159061
> 
> 
> I wish you all a Bassy Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and my local Dealer too



those speakers need to be drapped in velvet - glare drive you nuts


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24158997
> 
> 
> When I said dynamics I wasn't just talking about the bass, it just seemed like everything was in a 10 db range or something.
> 
> 
> Very often in action movies huge volume swings will make me jump, not even close with this movie.



probably one the weakest big budget sci-fi mixes in recent history in regards to scene dynamics -


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24158997
> 
> 
> When I said dynamics I wasn't just talking about the bass, it just seemed like everything was in a 10 db range or something.
> 
> 
> Very often in action movies huge volume swings will make me jump, not even close with this movie.




This is exactly what I was talking about with the weapons effects in particular which just felt wimpy and limp. Dynamics in general though I thought were great. The track is tilted too much in the ULF range as well IMO with not enough mid bass slam a lot of the time.


I just rewatched Oblivion on New Years and that track overall still is clearly superior (not just bass) to something like Elysium. Elysium has the ELF advantage, but that is it. Overall LFE support is more convincing on something like Oblivion, TIH, WotW, etc.....I still thought Elysium was very good overall for audio, but definitely has a few dings where something like TIH, Oblivion, etc.....I cant find anything to complain about.



Speaking of which, I have a brand new unopened copy of Elysium (Target Steel book from what I can tell) that I got for Christmas from a friend that I am either going to exchange or swap with someone here. I would love to get the Monsters University 3d set if anyone happens to have that, does not want it and would like to do a trade shoot me a PM.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24159277
> 
> 
> those speakers need to be drapped in velvet - glare drive you nuts



Agreed! When I moved to my wider screen, I had that same glare coming off my R/L speakers and it was VERY annoying/distracting. Some black velvet fixed it.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24158997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24158345
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time you guys bust out REW and EQ flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elysium has measured 5 star dynamics. While not the absolute best dynamics, this is pretty great for an action film that's heavy in the ELF region.
> 
> 
> I dunno what you guys are watching, but I suggest you read what I wrote yesterday about opinionated comparisons of movies from adulterated perspectives .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I said dynamics I wasn't just talking about the bass, it just seemed like everything was in a 10 db range or something.
> 
> 
> Very often in action movies huge volume swings will make me jump, not even close with this movie.
Click to expand...


When we measure dynamics, we measure the entire track, not just bass.







Elysium had over 28dB dynamics, and it really shows in many of the action sequences. I'm not gonna continue to try to change your opinions about this, but Elysium had better dynamics than TIH, WOTW, etc.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24159501
> 
> 
> When we measure dynamics, we measure the entire track, not just bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elysium had over 28dB dynamics, and it really shows in many of the action sequences. I'm not gonna continue to try to change your opinions about this, but Elysium had better dynamics than TIH, WOTW, etc.



I agree with the others, the weapon sounds in the film weren't really that good. I have heard an AK47,101, and 74u go off and it isn't pleasant. In the film, the futuristic air bursting ak sounded like a pea shooter.


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24159501
> 
> 
> When we measure dynamics, we measure the entire track, not just bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elysium had over 28dB dynamics, and it really shows in many of the action sequences. I'm not gonna continue to try to change your opinions about this, but Elysium had better dynamics than TIH, WOTW, etc.




I trust you on the measurements Nube, you know a lot more about that than I do.










So you are saying the 28db's were not just swings in low LFE bass but in higher frequencies that include above 80hz from the speakers? Maybe it's things we expected to be loud (guns planes etc.) were not....


----------



## Luke Kamp

I usually watch all films at -8, I watched elysium at -2 vs. STIDS that I watched once at -16 and gave away. I much prefer a soundtrack that is recorded at a much lower level that doesn't have clipping square waves and I can turn up the overall level to have clean dynamic peaks rather that clipped garbage dynamic square waves that have me jumping from the seat for the remote. I didn't even really care much for the film Elysium but the A/V gives it replay value for me


Will give Riddick a spin because Filmmixer worked on it and this. "I worked had to maintain the dynamic range of the soundtrack."


----------



## Rick27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24159354
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I was talking about with the weapons effects in particular which just felt wimpy and limp. Dynamics in general though I thought were great. The track is tilted too much in the ULF range as well IMO with not enough mid bass slam a lot of the time.



Hi Toe


I agree.


As I've said before Elysium sounds pleasant and nice whereas I found the presentation of Faster (Sony) much more enjoyable to listen to.


All the best


Rick.


----------



## Toe

Hi Rick,


Is Faster the movie with the Rock? Just looked this up and have not seen it. Just wanted to confirm I have the right movie before I throw it in my Netflix cue.


Thanks!


----------



## newc33

Hey guys watching tron tonight for the first time!


Im running dual fv15hps and was wondering if I should run em 14hz 2ports open (high SPL) or 14hz 1 port (Max extension)


If there isn't much below 20hz I'll prolly go 2 port


----------



## Rick27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24160819
> 
> 
> Hi Rick,
> 
> 
> Is Faster the movie with the Rock? Just looked this up and have not seen it. Just wanted to confirm I have the right movie before I throw it in my Netflix cue.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Toe


Yes.


All the best


Rick.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24161058
> 
> 
> Hey guys watching tron tonight for the first time!
> 
> 
> Im running dual fv15hps and was wondering if I should run em 14hz 2ports open (high SPL) or 14hz 1 port (Max extension)
> 
> 
> If there isn't much below 20hz I'll prolly go 2 port



Run both and see which you like best.


----------



## newc33

Forgot to mention I'm watching with the girlfriend.. (ughhhhh your getting up to mess with the subs AGAIN???)


HAHAHA


I was trying to get it right the first time lol


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24161058
> 
> 
> Hey guys watching tron tonight for the first time!
> 
> 
> Im running dual fv15hps and was wondering if I should run em 14hz 2ports open (high SPL) or 14hz 1 port (Max extension)
> 
> 
> If there isn't much below 20hz I'll prolly go 2 port



I run my SVS sub in extension mode (16Hz) and bump up the gain a bit.


----------



## newc33

Thanks! I'll use max extension mode as well


----------



## rhed

Just finished watching the whole movie of Underworld Awakening. The BASS Is just friggin [email protected]*K!nSane!!














To much pressurizing and lots of friggin chest slams. Man, I love the part when Kate lets off her auto pistol in the elevator shaft. I though my heart skipped a beat!







. And the giant lycan just pressurizes my ear drums each time it walks. I don't know if I can ever go back with just duals.

OK.. enough excitement. Time to get on the "The Pacific" run.


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24161533
> 
> 
> Just finished watching the whole movie of Underworld Awakening. The BASS Is just friggin [email protected]*K!nSane!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To much pressurizing and lots of friggin chest slams. Man, I love the part when Kate lets off her auto pistol in the elevator shaft. I though my heart skipped a beat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And the giant lycan just pressurizes my ear drums each time it walks. I don't know if I can ever go back with just duals.
> 
> OK.. enough excitement. Time to get on the "The Pacific" run.



I call dibs on Gipsy Danger!


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12940_20#post_24161533
> 
> 
> Just finished watching the whole movie of Underworld Awakening. The BASS Is just friggin [email protected]*K!nSane!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To much pressurizing and lots of friggin chest slams. Man, I love the part when Kate lets off her auto pistol in the elevator shaft. I though my heart skipped a beat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And the giant lycan just pressurizes my ear drums each time it walks. I don't know if I can ever go back with just duals.
> 
> OK.. enough excitement. Time to get on the "The Pacific" run.


My number one demo movie. Yes, the elevator shooting is just awesome.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24161533
> 
> 
> Just finished watching the whole movie of Underworld Awakening. The BASS Is just friggin [email protected]*K!nSane!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To much pressurizing and lots of friggin chest slams. Man, I love the part when Kate lets off her auto pistol in the elevator shaft. I though my heart skipped a beat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And the giant lycan just pressurizes my ear drums each time it walks. I don't know if I can ever go back with just duals.
> 
> OK.. enough excitement. Time to get on the "The Pacific" run.













That Super Lycan first appearance still floors me every time I hear/feel it! One of my favorite LFE films!


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24161533
> 
> 
> Just finished watching the whole movie of Underworld Awakening. The BASS Is just friggin [email protected]*K!nSane!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To much pressurizing and lots of friggin chest slams. Man, I love the part when Kate lets off her auto pistol in the elevator shaft. I though my heart skipped a beat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And the giant lycan just pressurizes my ear drums each time it walks. I don't know if I can ever go back with just duals.
> 
> OK.. enough excitement. Time to get on the "The Pacific" run.



Oh, I forgot to add. Kate is just super hot!!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12880_40#post_24150871
> 
> 
> Yeah,
> 
> Well as I mentioned it is B-Movie IMO and may have went straight to DVD/BD etc. I would not go out and spend my paycheck on it..




Looks like you get a Thanks for "The Colony" and while I agree its a b flick with ok PQ the soundtrack is first rate and had a few places of good strong ELF and worthy of graphing consideration (hint hint) I look forward to checking out a few more of the previews. Oh and did you notice on the opening credits the in association with 120db productions? I thought that was pretty cool!


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24161533
> 
> 
> Just finished watching the whole movie of Underworld Awakening. The BASS Is just friggin [email protected]*K!nSane!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To much pressurizing and lots of friggin chest slams. Man, I love the part when Kate lets off her auto pistol in the elevator shaft. I though my heart skipped a beat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And the giant lycan just pressurizes my ear drums each time it walks. I don't know if I can ever go back with just duals.
> 
> OK.. enough excitement. Time to get on the "The Pacific" run.


Cool! I just recently ordered it and it should be here any day.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12960#post_24161985
> 
> 
> Oh, I forgot to add. Kate is just super hot!!


Ohhhhhh yeah!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900_100#post_24161239
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention I'm watching with the girlfriend.. (ughhhhh your getting up to mess with the subs AGAIN???)



Just saying. You're suppose to mess with the girlfriend, not the subs.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24161614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Super Lycan first appearance still floors me every time I hear/feel it! One of my favorite LFE films!



The first time Kate Beckinsale appears takes my breath away. Slams me right in the...um...PG-rated Thread, right???


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12960#post_24162209
> 
> 
> Looks like you get a Thanks for "The Colony" and while I agree its a b flick with ok PQ the soundtrack is first rate and had a few places of good strong ELF and worthy of graphing consideration (hint hint) I look forward to checking out a few more of the previews. Oh and did you notice on the opening credits the in association with 120db productions? I thought that was pretty cool!



Hey,

Thanks for the Thanks !! I missed the opening credits, but I'll pop the BD back in to check it out. I bought the BD from BestBuy when it was on sale for 4.96. I don't have any measuring equipment thus far but I can feel a good bass track with the subs that I have.

I say graph it when you get the chance.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12960#post_24162816
> 
> 
> The first time Kate Beckinsale appears takes my breath away. Slams me right in the...um...PG-rated Thread, right???













I just watched Total Recall again Fri night and she looks great there as well!



I would still be curious to see a graph of that opening explosion in Wolverine. Not the deepest digging scene (it certainly did not feel lacking at all either), but very effective sound design and really well done IMO.


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900#post_24157363
> 
> 
> I mixed Riddick.
> 
> 
> And I created the near field master used for BR, both the theatrical and directors cuts.
> 
> 
> I worked had to maintain the dynamic range of the soundtrack.
> 
> 
> There is no filtering.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how you can critique my work without listening to it, but I've been very happy with the reviews so far.



Hey Film Mixer,

Can't wait to ck out Riddick! Congrats on The Ron Burgandy movie!


Regards

Jeff


----------



## MAGHUNTER

I threw in Terminator Salvation last night and I forgot what a treat it is.


----------



## emerson1

So which one of the 4* or better movies has the _most_ bass? I am trying to find something that rumbles throughout the movie and not just a few hard hitting scenes. Thanks!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emerson1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12960#post_24166422
> 
> 
> So which one of the 4* or better movies has the _most_ bass? I am trying to find something that rumbles throughout the movie and not just a few hard hitting scenes. Thanks!



The Incredible Hulk?


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emerson1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12960#post_24166422
> 
> 
> So which one of the 4* or better movies has the _most_ bass? I am trying to find something that rumbles throughout the movie and not just a few hard hitting scenes. Thanks!



Cloverfield?


----------



## Oliver Deplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emerson1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12960#post_24166422
> 
> 
> So which one of the 4* or better movies has the _most_ bass? I am trying to find something that rumbles throughout the movie and not just a few hard hitting scenes. Thanks!


Underworld: Awakening - Selene's auto-pistols rip. The big bad wolf huffs and puffs, and shakes the pictures of the walls. This movie is a constant bass massaging.

Hot Fuzz - Too much bass, too many times, but it's intentional.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emerson1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12960#post_24166422
> 
> 
> So which one of the 4* or better movies has the _most_ bass? I am trying to find something that rumbles throughout the movie and not just a few hard hitting scenes. Thanks!



TIH, Tron Legacy, Matrix Revolutions, Frankensteins Army, Dead in Tombstone, Hot Fuzz to name a few.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900_100#post_24166895
> 
> 
> TIH, Tron Legacy, Matrix Revolutions, Frankensteins Army, Dead in Tombstone, Hot Fuzz to name a few.



How's "Dead in Tombstone?" It doesn't look like a deep plot movie trailer. Does the action sound track effort make-up for this point? How are Danny Trejo and Mickey Rourke in this movie?


(my wife is going be watching with me and for the purpose of entertainment, she's willing to forgive a lot)


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12960#post_24167125
> 
> 
> [
> 
> How's "Dead in Tombstone?" It doesn't look like a deep plot movie trailer. Does the action sound track effort make-up for this point? How are Danny Trejo and Mickey Rourke in this movie?
> 
> 
> (my wife is going be watching with me and for the purpose of entertainment, she's willing to forgive a lot)



Watched yesterday. Good bass, movie not so much. Danny Trejo isn't any better than usual. Mickey Rourke apparently brought his own clothes from home.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emerson1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12960#post_24166422
> 
> 
> So which one of the 4* or better movies has the _most_ bass? I am trying to find something that rumbles throughout the movie and not just a few hard hitting scenes. Thanks!



1st Tron Legacy pounds for most of the film not just effects either as its got a killer Daft Punk mix going on throughout.


Eq 2nd Olympus Has Fallen Good film, solid bass all the way:Hellboy2 action aplenty:The Incredible Hulk "Hulk Smash!"


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12960#post_24167125
> 
> 
> How's "Dead in Tombstone?" It doesn't look like a deep plot movie trailer. Does the action sound track effort make-up for this point? How are Danny Trejo and Mickey Rourke in this movie?
> 
> 
> (my wife is going be watching with me and for the purpose of entertainment, she's willing to forgive a lot)



DiT is a guys movie to be honest, so I would lean toward watching something else with the wife. I thought DiT was a lot of fun if the mood strikes for this type of film, but like any movie, it's subjective. Trejo and Rourke were great in it, but I like both actors. Mickey is the devil, how could it be bad?







Even though I enjoyed it, rent first as it's not everyones cup of tea.


----------



## BeeMan458

Thanks for the mini-review.


----------



## nube

For those who requested it, here's the graph of the Hiroshima Nuke Explosion at the beginning of The Wolverine (Unleashed Extended Edition):

 


Really not a bad scene. Though it's centered around 30Hz, it's long and fairly demanding.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

yeah thought it didn't dig very deep...was starting to get concerned my subs couldn't handle it hahah


but they can handle OHF so this is a cakewalk


----------



## kemiza

That's deep!


----------



## Toe

Thanks Nube! I was wanting to see that one.


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900#post_24157363
> 
> 
> I worked had to maintain the dynamic range of the soundtrack.



Thank you for this. Way too many over-compressed tracks out lately.


JSS


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24158345
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time you guys bust out REW and EQ flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elysium has measured 5 star dynamics. While not the absolute best dynamics, this is pretty great for an action film that's heavy in the ELF region.
> 
> 
> I dunno what you guys are watching, but I suggest you read what I wrote yesterday about opinionated comparisons of movies from adulterated perspectives .


I agree with your opinion on personal EQ choices people make that deviate from the mix. But each new movie that comes out has levels all over the place including filtering with no real rhyme or reason and clipping and up and down levels. If they can't follow standards when mixing on a calibrated daily audio station than where does that leave us? Granted most is artistic deviation with directors barking behind the mixer saying turn that up louder or softer. But with all that some of us won't EQ flat cause it may work on one mix but sound anemic on others. Standards are rarely followed as they should be as you know. Go to a fine commercial cinema and break out a DCI standards hand book and hardly anything is to spec. Dim image, poor sight lines, surrounds too hot or low, 3d filter left down for a 2d show, framed wrong, stage speakers distorting and sounding too loud with the volume at 4.5 on the Dolby processor when 7 is reference and that's right after the Dolby guy EQd the room. Or to have the presentation be mind blowing with amazing dynamic sound only for the BD to come out filtered and sounding nothing like the commercial DCI track. Really with all the variables in exhibition can we all even judge a movie at the megaplex not knowing the set up and EQ exactly? Than we have our setups at home that we set up and tune at the mercy of our knowledge, equipment quality( and our personal budgets) and all of our unique acoustics in our rooms. Lotta dots to line up straight when the line may be curved to begin with.


I hear you tho. Pertaining to the data you find and publish on Data Bass if we all EQd flat we would definilty match up closer to your findings more often, which I'm very thankful for all the hard work you put into them and I think you do us a wonderful service. I just think there's a lot of variation coming out of the mixing boards in Hollyweird. Your findings show us that as well.


----------



## FilmMixer

Reddig......


There is, however, almost no variation in the consistency of standard turnings and SPL references on the dubbing stages.


So while some mixers may mix louder than others, or use more compression, etc... The conditions where the tracks are created are highly controlled and in most cases fairly predictable and consistent.


Where we have failed is in a consistent way to let consumers know whether they are hearing a theatrical print master or one redone for home venues.


The Dolby encoder, for example, will compensate for the surrounds level difference when the metadata is set to indicate a theatrical master.


In addition most authoring companies rarely bother doing a true dialog norm measurement, which further gets us away from reference on some processors.


I watch everything at home within 4 db of what I know to be reference, which would be attributable in 99% of cases to dial norm or theatrical vs near field.


I'm really lucky this time of year because I have almost all of the films being considered for awards on either BR or DVD. The Academy rules require the audio tracks to be the theatrical print master. So it's easy to set it and forget it and just to check the DN and compensate.


It's the only fair way to compare the works at home, and makes it very easy to hear some of the differences between mixers and film makers.


I wish it were as easy for consumers on a consistent basis.


We're constantly working on it.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24158897
> 
> 
> I really like Elysium, I have watched it 3 times now just because of the bass style. Again, a very nice change from the recent very loud filtered tracks. If MoS was recorded like Elysium it would be my demo movie. I have just started playing with a bassis and there is no way one can run the bass that hot with it. The bass is so strong with just a 3 dBs boost from it, damn. I know I have to tweak it but I am running a cheap Sony AVR and run a flat calibration for the first time ever, except I have a peak at 11-12 hz.



I thought you switched to that Sherbourn AVR?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24159040
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> I agree. I posted a while back that this movie did not impress me. What I do not understand is there seem to be a lot of discrepancy from folks' reports here. I listened to a clip of this movie with three Triaxes and it was nothing to be raved about.



While I may not nominate any scenes for a bass demo disc a few had my Submersives flexing. I do run a house curve though.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12930#post_24161533
> 
> 
> Just finished watching the whole movie of Underworld Awakening. The BASS Is just friggin [email protected]*K!nSane!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To much pressurizing and lots of friggin chest slams. Man, I love the part when Kate lets off her auto pistol in the elevator shaft. I though my heart skipped a beat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And the giant lycan just pressurizes my ear drums each time it walks. I don't know if I can ever go back with just duals.
> 
> OK.. enough excitement. Time to get on the "The Pacific" run.



Yes! Now that is how gun shots should sound! And the SL steps are ridiculous!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12960#post_24163797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched Total Recall again Fri night and she looks great there as well!
> 
> 
> 
> I would still be curious to see a graph of that opening explosion in Wolverine. Not the deepest digging scene (it certainly did not feel lacking at all either), but very effective sound design and really well done IMO.



The original three breasted total recall?


Also kt agree with Luke Kamp. I usually watch at -18 which is as loud as you can stand it in my small untreated room. Elysium I watched at -10...


----------



## BeeMan458

Well, I guess I'll just put myself down as totally hosed.










Being your run of the mill, mooch, certified, incompetent layperson, all I can do is put together a worthy system, dial everything in and pray to the audio gods and hope they'll smile on our humble (well, some of the time) existence of a Home Theater system.


...











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12900_100#post_24170509
> 
> 
> I'm really lucky this time of year...



Life is so unfair.










(so where does all the above, leave the Home Theater person with subwoofers EQ'd flat, no house curve or boost and sound, very reference capable)


-


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12960#post_24168885 yeah thought it didn't dig very deep...was starting to get concerned my subs couldn't handle it hahah but they can handle OHF so this is a cakewalk


Any graph for OHF ! is it better than Wolverine? I thought Wolverine Nuclear Blast was the best


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts#post_20404060
> 
> 
> 
> The New Master List of BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts
> 
> *Five star*
> 
> Cloverfield(blu-ray)
> 
> The Haunting(dts)
> 
> Flight of the Phoenix
> 
> Hot Fuzz
> 
> The Incredible Hulk (2008)
> 
> Live Free or Die Hard(dts)
> 
> The Lord of the Rings - The Fellowship of the Ring
> 
> The Lord of the Rings - The Return of the King
> 
> Pulse
> 
> War of the Worlds(dts)
> 
> Tron: Legacy(blu-ray)
> 
> How to Train Your Dragon
> 
> Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief
> 
> Titan A.E.(dts)
> 
> 9
> 
> Inside(Ã l'interieur)(French dts track)
> 
> [Rec]2
> 
> Battle: Los Angeles
> 
> Underworld: Awakening
> 
> Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow(dts)
> 
> Wrath of the Titans(blu-ray)
> 
> Volcano High(dts korea)
> 
> Project X
> 
> X-Men First Class(blu-ray)
> 
> Hellboy II: The Golden Army(blu-ray)
> 
> Olympus has Fallen
> 
> 
> ...work in progress.


WOLVERINE BELONGS in this list yes!


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12960#post_24170509
> 
> 
> Reddig......
> 
> 
> There is, however, almost no variation in the consistency of standard turnings and SPL references on the dubbing stages.
> 
> 
> So while some mixers may mix louder than others, or use more compression, etc... The conditions where the tracks are created are highly controlled and in most cases fairly predictable and consistent.
> 
> 
> Where we have failed is in a consistent way to let consumers know whether they are hearing a theatrical print master or one redone for home venues.
> 
> 
> The Dolby encoder, for example, will compensate for the surrounds level difference when the metadata is set to indicate a theatrical master.
> 
> 
> In addition most authoring companies rarely bother doing a true dialog norm measurement, which further gets us away from reference on some processors.
> 
> 
> I watch everything at home within 4 db of what I know to be reference, which would be attributable in 99% of cases to dial norm or theatrical vs near field.
> 
> 
> I'm really lucky this time of year because I have almost all of the films being considered for awards on either BR or DVD. The Academy rules require the audio tracks to be the theatrical print master. So it's easy to set it and forget it and just to check the DN and compensate.
> 
> 
> It's the only fair way to compare the works at home, and makes it very easy to hear some of the differences between mixers and film makers.
> 
> 
> I wish it were as easy for consumers on a consistent basis.
> 
> 
> We're constantly working on it.



thanky you!


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12960#post_24170680
> 
> 
> WOLVERINE BELONGS in this list yes!


I would not put it there


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12990#post_24170725 I would not put it there


Really, so at what level ? 4.5 4 3.5 ?


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12960#post_24170680
> 
> 
> WOLVERINE BELONGS in this list yes!



I would certainly think that the movie The Conjuring should be/will be on the 5-star list. That is the only BD to date that has made one of my HSU subs make a awful sound during playback. May have damaged the darn woofer ???


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12990#post_24170805
> 
> 
> Really, so at what level ? 4.5 4 3.5 ?


Id say a 4


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12960#post_24170509
> 
> 
> Reddig......
> 
> 
> There is, however, almost no variation in the consistency of standard turnings and SPL references on the dubbing stages.
> 
> 
> So while some mixers may mix louder than others, or use more compression, etc... The conditions where the tracks are created are highly controlled and in most cases fairly predictable and consistent.
> 
> 
> Where we have failed is in a consistent way to let consumers know whether they are hearing a theatrical print master or one redone for home venues.
> 
> 
> The Dolby encoder, for example, will compensate for the surrounds level difference when the metadata is set to indicate a theatrical master.
> 
> 
> In addition most authoring companies rarely bother doing a true dialog norm measurement, which further gets us away from reference on some processors.
> 
> 
> I watch everything at home within 4 db of what I know to be reference, which would be attributable in 99% of cases to dial norm or theatrical vs near field.
> 
> 
> I'm really lucky this time of year because I have almost all of the films being considered for awards on either BR or DVD. The Academy rules require the audio tracks to be the theatrical print master. So it's easy to set it and forget it and just to check the DN and compensate.
> 
> 
> It's the only fair way to compare the works at home, and makes it very easy to hear some of the differences between mixers and film makers.
> 
> 
> I wish it were as easy for consumers on a consistent basis.
> 
> 
> We're constantly working on it.



Hey Film Mixer. I want you to know that I really respect your answer. I do. Almost every other mixer ive spooken with replied with "my mix's are perfect, its the other ones that are flawed" answer. Nothing is ever perfect but I like that you strive for excellence. Cheers.


I love the awards time of year too. Only been a hand full of years ive viewed all films up for awards. Those were fun years.


The few years i spent working in theaters is where alot of my frustration about varying mixes came from. You got Mike Bay leaving printouts in the film cannister saying to adjust the volume of his latest film to 7.3. Than the whatever newest Tyler Perry movie is at a whisper no matter what level you set it. And of course the previews have got to be painfully loud. BTW who mixes previews? They must be deaf and heavy handed without the ability to detect clipping. Every show was the same. Lady complains previews are too loud so popcorn kid turns it down than once the movie starts id get complaints that its too low. You do that 6 nights a week every show and a guy starts to wonder what the heck is going on with levels? I can't count how many times we would run the dolby test strip to check our levels after show only to find them where they need to be. Digital seemed to improve a bit but just to a slightly lesser extent. Biggest problem to me is studios taking BDs of classic movies and makeing a DCP out of them. Did they throw away there last good print and couldn't even scan it? I believe the studios and the exhibitionist need tighter relationships with each other. Checks and balances of equipment. THX's TAP program had the right idea. Its amazing how much money and hard work and blood sweat and tears go into every movie only for Hollywood to turn a blind eye to the exibitionists. Even Dolby on the weekend of there premier of Atmos with Brave at the AMC in KC. Even they couldn't get the levels right. I spoke with the Dolby rep who was there answering questions before and after and we got on the subject of reference level. He was very proud of there new Atmos system where he said it was so perfectly calibrated and tuned that every film plays flawless at exactly 7. Well the Atmos trailer level was low but still sounded very good but once Brave started the peaks where distorting and drowning out the surround effects. So frustrating. Cant they come up with a program that measure the peaks and average of the film and than adjust to compensate? I believe that would work and improve presentation quality.


Keep up the great work tho. Its good to know theres folks like you striving for improvment and excellence. Seriously man.


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12990#post_24171333
> 
> 
> Hey Film Mixer. I want you to know that I really respect your answer. I do. Almost every other mixer ive spooken with replied with "my mix's are perfect, its the other ones that are flawed" answer. Nothing is ever perfect but I like that you strive for excellence. Cheers.
> 
> 
> I love the awards time of year too. Only been a hand full of years ive viewed all films up for awards. Those were fun years.
> 
> 
> The few years i spent working in theaters is where alot of my frustration about varying mixes came from. You got Mike Bay leaving printouts in the film cannister saying to adjust the volume of his latest film to 7.3. Than the whatever newest Tyler Perry movie is at a whisper no matter what level you set it. And of course the previews have got to be painfully loud. BTW who mixes previews? They must be deaf and heavy handed without the ability to detect clipping. Every show was the same. Lady complains previews are too loud so popcorn kid turns it down than once the movie starts id get complaints that its too low. You do that 6 nights a week every show and a guy starts to wonder what the heck is going on with levels? I can't count how many times we would run the dolby test strip to check our levels after show only to find them where they need to be. Digital seemed to improve a bit but just to a slightly lesser extent. Biggest problem to me is studios taking BDs of classic movies and makeing a DCP out of them. Did they throw away there last good print and couldn't even scan it? I believe the studios and the exhibitionist need tighter relationships with each other. Checks and balances of equipment. THX's TAP program had the right idea. Its amazing how much money and hard work and blood sweat and tears go into every movie only for Hollywood to turn a blind eye to the exibitionists. Even Dolby on the weekend of there premier of Atmos with Brave at the AMC in KC. Even they couldn't get the levels right. I spoke with the Dolby rep who was there answering questions before and after and we got on the subject of reference level. He was very proud of there new Atmos system where he said it was so perfectly calibrated and tuned that every film plays flawless at exactly 7. Well the Atmos trailer level was low but still sounded very good but once Brave started the peaks where distorting and drowning out the surround effects. So frustrating. Cant they come up with a program that measure the peaks and average of the film and than adjust to compensate? I believe that would work and improve presentation quality.
> 
> 
> Keep up the great work tho. Its good to know theres folks like you striving for improvment and excellence. Seriously man.




I agree, Brave was crazy loud I was there that weekend. Hobbit 2 was not and I was completely impressed with the sound.


----------



## jlpowell84

Ice age 3 baby! Boom goes the woofs!


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12990#post_24171449
> 
> 
> I agree, Brave was crazy loud I was there that weekend. Hobbit 2 was not and I was completely impressed with the sound.


Cool did you happen to go on that Sat morn? There was a group of fellas that were sitting behind me that I overheard talkin bout AVS. I really wanted to hear Hobbit 2 in Atmos but never made it to KC for it.


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12990#post_24171533
> 
> 
> Cool did you happen to go on that Sat morn? There was a group of fellas that were sitting behind me that I overheard talkin bout AVS. I really wanted to hear Hobbit 2 in Atmos but never made it to KC for it.



No, Friday night I went with my family but it could have been Archaea, Luke Kamp, and Stitch1 they went the next day if I remember right.


----------



## JapanDave

Tinker Bell.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12990#post_24171333
> 
> 
> Hey Film Mixer. I want you to know that I really respect your answer. I do. Almost every other mixer ive spooken with replied with "my mix's are perfect, its the other ones that are flawed" answer. Nothing is ever perfect but I like that you strive for excellence. Cheers.
> 
> 
> I love the awards time of year too. Only been a hand full of years ive viewed all films up for awards. Those were fun years.
> 
> 
> The few years i spent working in theaters is where alot of my frustration about varying mixes came from. You got Mike Bay leaving printouts in the film cannister saying to adjust the volume of his latest film to 7.3. Than the whatever newest Tyler Perry movie is at a whisper no matter what level you set it. And of course the previews have got to be painfully loud. BTW who mixes previews? They must be deaf and heavy handed without the ability to detect clipping. Every show was the same. Lady complains previews are too loud so popcorn kid turns it down than once the movie starts id get complaints that its too low. You do that 6 nights a week every show and a guy starts to wonder what the heck is going on with levels? I can't count how many times we would run the dolby test strip to check our levels after show only to find them where they need to be. Digital seemed to improve a bit but just to a slightly lesser extent. Biggest problem to me is studios taking BDs of classic movies and makeing a DCP out of them. Did they throw away there last good print and couldn't even scan it? I believe the studios and the exhibitionist need tighter relationships with each other. Checks and balances of equipment. THX's TAP program had the right idea. Its amazing how much money and hard work and blood sweat and tears go into every movie only for Hollywood to turn a blind eye to the exibitionists. Even Dolby on the weekend of there premier of Atmos with Brave at the AMC in KC. Even they couldn't get the levels right. I spoke with the Dolby rep who was there answering questions before and after and we got on the subject of reference level. He was very proud of there new Atmos system where he said it was so perfectly calibrated and tuned that every film plays flawless at exactly 7. Well the Atmos trailer level was low but still sounded very good but once Brave started the peaks where distorting and drowning out the surround effects. So frustrating. Cant they come up with a program that measure the peaks and average of the film and than adjust to compensate? I believe that would work and improve presentation quality.
> 
> 
> Keep up the great work tho. Its good to know theres folks like you striving for improvment and excellence. Seriously man.



I can only tell you that 99% of the time films are mixed at reference... I've heard of rare instances where the reference was brought down in a small room so that you push into the recorder (small room can equal more apparent level because you're closer to the front wall equals plays back low in a theater at 7 reference...)


If theater personnel are confident they are calibrated so 7 = 85, then they should always run the film the first time at 7... that's always my advice (and while I applaud directors putting in suggestions to raise the level, I can tell you that in most situations I would ignore requests to play above reference.. they didn't mix it at 83, so a film that is 0dbFS is going to clip and distort.)


I don't change my mixing style because I know it may play lower at a majority of theaters..... I've heard many of my films playback low, but in the end I can't preach reference playback and then make sound tracks that are going to play back too loud because of some arbitrary setting in a theater..


We preview almost every film I work on in many different theaters... part of the process for me is to be there when the theater is set up in the morning, and review the tuning..


While there is certainly things you can't fix (sub capability, hard walls, torus screens, etc..) I've never felt the translation was far off... it has always been as good as can be in said venues..


We've all been frustrated with bad presentations. It's a bit of a chicken and egg, but since I can say to you with a great deal of certainty that our process is consistent and proven, we must work hard with exhibitors to make sure they understand what is required for consistent playback, and we must, as a community, do that with education and outreach...


In addition, the trend towards large format installs (RPX, ETX, etc.) has muddied the waters further... I've been to too many films in the ETX theaters played back above reference... add into that passive 11 channel up mixing, , etc, and we're all (exhibitors, film makers and mixers) going further away from finding a common ground..


You are spot on.. the studios and exhibitors need to communicate, and the studios should really demand more from exhibitors... I would love to see a TAP style program where studios all pay in and pool for qualified spot checkers and engineers to help maintain presentation standards...


To be clear, I'm not saying it's only the exhibitors problem. what I am saying is that I've been in enough theaters to know that a great majority of them have plenty of capability to properly reproduce films at reference without failure... but on our end, we need to remember to use our tools responsibly, and do all we can to get the studios involved in a meaningful way...


Anyhow.. we can continue this in private... I've gone on long enough..




I did want to address your question about trailers, however....


Years ago theater owners were complaining of excessive trailer levels, and indeed the marketing departments were driving the levels of trailers to absurd heights... it led to theaters playing back too low due to complaints, and leaving the processor down for the presentation (still not fixed, keep reading)..


The MPAA stepped in, created the TASA standard.. in short, trailers are required to be mixed as not to exceed a measured LEQ A level over 85 average at the end of the trailers run time.


Bottom line... a majority of trailer mixers are pushed to hit that average every trailer, and it's still fairly loud, and the LEQ weighted reading reacts less to low frequency content that HF's, so the mixers exploit the LFE as it as negligible impact on the measurement.


It's a terrible situation IMO.


If you exceed 85, the MPAA will not certify the trailer (green band.)


IMO, the number should've been 82.


SMPTE has a working group focusing on translation from stage to screen, and trailers are part of the discussion...


----------



## pokekevin

Marc,


I'm sure you've been to the Burbank 16 ETX. The ceiling material is always shaking in that room...kind of scary. .. also the trailers seem to play WAY too loud in that room. I do like the screen size though


----------



## djbluemax1

Marc, on that last trailer comment, is that potentially why we've seen a few trailers graphed with more bass than the actual release contains?



Max


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12990#post_24171605
> 
> 
> No, Friday night I went with my family but it could have been Archaea, Luke Kamp, and Stitch1 they went the next day if I remember right.


I bet so I thought it looked like a pic I've seen of Archea. I should have introduced myself. I live in Hays ks and I would love to hang and do some serious heavy metal listening on your JTRs!


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12990#post_24171927
> 
> 
> I bet so I thought it looked like a pic I've seen of Archea. I should have introduced myself. I live in Hays ks and I would love to hang and do some serious heavy metal listening on your JTRs!




Ahhh the official speed trap of I-70 West!!










Hey, next time you are in KC let me know!


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12990#post_24171836
> 
> 
> Marc, on that last trailer comment, is that potentially why we've seen a few trailers graphed with more bass than the actual release contains?
> 
> 
> 
> Max



The sound for the trailers is almost always done by the trailer house, not the film sound editorial crew.


So for that reason, and the ones I mentioned, yes, I think that's a logical conclusion.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12990#post_24171764
> 
> 
> I can only tell you that 99% of the time films are mixed at reference... I've heard of rare instances where the reference was brought down in a small room so that you push into the recorder (small room can equal more apparent level because you're closer to the front wall equals plays back low in a theater at 7 reference...)
> 
> 
> If theater personnel are confident they are calibrated so 7 = 85, then they should always run the film the first time at 7... that's always my advice (and while I applaud directors putting in suggestions to raise the level, I can tell you that in most situations I would ignore requests to play above reference.. they didn't mix it at 83, so a film that is 0dbFS is going to clip and distort.)
> 
> 
> I don't change my mixing style because I know it may play lower at a majority of theaters..... I've heard many of my films playback low, but in the end I can't preach reference playback and then make sound tracks that are going to play back too loud because of some arbitrary setting in a theater..
> 
> 
> We preview almost every film I work on in many different theaters... part of the process for me is to be there when the theater is set up in the morning, and review the tuning..
> 
> 
> While there is certainly things you can't fix (sub capability, hard walls, torus screens, etc..) I've never felt the translation was far off... it has always been as good as can be in said venues..
> 
> 
> We've all been frustrated with bad presentations. It's a bit of a chicken and egg, but since I can say to you with a great deal of certainty that our process is consistent and proven, we must work hard with exhibitors to make sure they understand what is required for consistent playback, and we must, as a community, do that with education and outreach...
> 
> 
> In addition, the trend towards large format installs (RPX, ETX, etc.) has muddied the waters further... I've been to too many films in the ETX theaters played back above reference... add into that passive 11 channel up mixing, , etc, and we're all (exhibitors, film makers and mixers) going further away from finding a common ground..
> 
> 
> You are spot on.. the studios and exhibitors need to communicate, and the studios should really demand more from exhibitors... I would love to see a TAP style program where studios all pay in and pool for qualified spot checkers and engineers to help maintain presentation standards...
> 
> 
> To be clear, I'm not saying it's only the exhibitors problem. what I am saying is that I've been in enough theaters to know that a great majority of them have plenty of capability to properly reproduce films at reference without failure... but on our end, we need to remember to use our tools responsibly, and do all we can to get the studios involved in a meaningful way...
> 
> 
> Anyhow.. we can continue this in private... I've gone on long enough..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did want to address your question about trailers, however....
> 
> 
> Years ago theater owners were complaining of excessive trailer levels, and indeed the marketing departments were driving the levels of trailers to absurd heights... it led to theaters playing back too low due to complaints, and leaving the processor down for the presentation (still not fixed, keep reading)..
> 
> 
> The MPAA stepped in, created the TASA standard.. in short, trailers are required to be mixed as not to exceed a measured LEQ A level over 85 average at the end of the trailers run time.
> 
> 
> Bottom line... a majority of trailer mixers are pushed to hit that average every trailer, and it's still fairly loud, and the LEQ weighted reading reacts less to low frequency content that HF's, so the mixers exploit the LFE as it as negligible impact on the measurement.
> 
> 
> It's a terrible situation IMO.
> 
> 
> If you exceed 85, the MPAA will not certify the trailer (green band.)
> 
> 
> IMO, the number should've been 82.
> 
> 
> SMPTE has a working group focusing on translation from stage to screen, and trailers are part of the discussion...



Great sugestions and I agree with you on all counts. Your knowledge and theory as well as outlook on the industry as about as spot on as Ive heard, and that is so damn refreshing. Comforting actually. Gives me hope for the industry cause theres many many days I worry that the whole exhibition of commercial films will evolve to the point where films go straight to home release. And that scares the crap out of me being a lover of film, cinema, and all the great things that come with it. I hope more people in the industry have your forsight. And no more Torus screens lol!!


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12990#post_24171942
> 
> 
> Ahhh the official speed trap of I-70 West!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, next time you are in KC let me know!



That it is sir that it is! Cool man I definitly will. Ill pm you a week ahead or so. Prolly be in february or march. I make it up there alot in the summer. Wife and I are big Royals fans. Looking forward to it. It will be my first JTR experience let alone the mighty Noesis! Prolly better start planning to sell a kidney


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12960#post_24170627
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you switched to that Sherbourn AVR?
> 
> While I may not nominate any scenes for a bass demo disc a few had my Submersives flexing. I do run a house curve though.
> 
> Yes! Now that is how gun shots should sound! And the SL steps are ridiculous!
> 
> 
> 
> The original three breasted total recall?
> 
> 
> Also kt agree with Luke Kamp. I usually watch at -18 which is as loud as you can stand it in my small untreated room. Elysium I watched at -10...



This was the recent TR, but it also has a three breaster.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12990#post_24171503
> 
> 
> Ice age 3 baby! Boom goes the woofs!


Woofs go boom bigtime there! Than watch Ice age 4 at same level and its not near as aggressive or just fun an dynamic sounding. Not the worst but big difference.


----------



## Reddig

Any of you guys ever watch Alladin on DVD with the Platinum Edition? Its a THX disc and it has an Enhanced Home Theater Mix that is actually pretty awesome! I love this mix its very dynamic and has well placed bass and it just sounds ironically more like a theatrical release even though its call Enhanced Home Theater Mix. I love it though. In the dessert where the giant lion statue rock roars it is great stuff! Cute classic story and Robin Williams is a riot.







If you guys havn't seen it pick up the platinum Ed for only about $11 and give it a try. Fun to see Disneys old preshow stuff too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aladdin-DVD-Platinum-Edition-2-Disc-Set-BRAND-NEW-/251409319625?pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item3a8929c6c9 


I revist old DD and DTS tracks from the 90 on up and some of them just flat out rock! At some point a big wig had a pow wow and wanted to tame down the home release audio.to something more pristine. Its a trade off old Dolby D tracks are kinda harsh but seem to have more dynamic slam where as bd lossless has wider dynamic swings and better imaging and such. Usually quiter dialouge but my center horn design does dialouge so clear and powerfull I don't notice as much as when I had Polks. Ugh I wann forget those days lol. I wish every new bluray release under the menu had an option to listen to the lossy track to compare and not in French either!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12990#post_24172289
> 
> 
> Any of you guys ever watch Alladin on DVD with the Platinum Edition? Its a THX disc and it has an Enhanced Home Theater Mix that is actually pretty awesome! I love this mix its very dynamic and has well placed bass and it just sounds ironically more like a theatrical release even though its call Enhanced Home Theater Mix. I love it though. In the dessert where the giant lion statue rock roars it is great stuff! Cute classic story and Robin Williams is a riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys havn't seen it pick up the platinum Ed for only about $11 and give it a try. Fun to see Disneys old preshow stuff too.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aladdin-DVD-Platinum-Edition-2-Disc-Set-BRAND-NEW-/251409319625?pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item3a8929c6c9
> 
> 
> I revist old DD and DTS tracks from the 90 on up and some of them just flat out rock! At some point a big wig had a pow wow and wanted to tame down the home release audio.to something more pristine. Its a trade off old Dolby D tracks are kinda harsh but seem to have more dynamic slam where as bd lossless has wider dynamic swings and better imaging and such. Usually quiter dialouge but my center horn design does dialouge so clear and powerfull I don't notice as much as when I had Polks. Ugh I wann forget those days lol. I wish every new bluray release under the menu had an option to listen to the lossy track to compare and not in French either!



I have it but just never bothered to watch it...hmm I'll give it a spin tomorrow!


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12990#post_24172460
> 
> 
> I have it but just never bothered to watch it...hmm I'll give it a spin tomorrow!



Nice do it man! Always nice to revisit lonely old discs that have been sitting for a long time lol.


The opening little Enhanced Home Theater Mix sequence before presentation sounds pretty sweet too.


----------



## Mrkazador


Gravity (2013)


----------



## Brian Fineberg

uggg good level but drops like a brick after 20hz


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13000_100#post_24171764
> 
> 
> I don't change my mixing style because I know it may play lower at a majority of theaters..... I've heard many of my films playback low, but in the end I can't preach reference playback and then make sound tracks that are going to play back too loud because of some arbitrary setting in a theater.



When someone in the industry, posts about reference playback, what kind of reading can I expect out of a sound meter?


As I ask, I understand what reference level comprises of but a sound track has dynamics which ranges from whispers to full on, room rumbling explosions and everything in the middle. When I hold a meter, I find the meter reading ranges from 65dB to >96dB. What should I be looking for?


Examples, key sound effect scenes in action movies vs whispering while staking out a warehouse?










-


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12990#post_24172904
> 
> 
> When someone in the industry, posts about reference playback, what kind of reading can I expect out of a sound meter?
> 
> 
> As I ask, I understand what reference level comprises of but a sound track has dynamics which ranges from whispers to full on, room rumbling explosions and everything in the middle. When I hold a meter, I find the meter reading ranges from 65dB to >96dB. What should I be looking for?
> 
> 
> Examples, key sound effect scenes in action movies vs whispering while staking out a warehouse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -



When using an SPL meter, you should be playing a tone, like white noise or pink noise. C-weighted and Slow.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13000_100#post_24173141
> 
> 
> When using an SPL meter, you should be playing a tone, like white noise or pink noise. C-weighted and Slow.



My apologies as apparently I failed to make the point about readings during actual playback when I posted:


"As I ask, I understand what reference level comprises of but a sound track has dynamics which ranges from whispers to full on, room rumbling explosions and everything in the middle. When I hold a meter, I find the meter reading ranges from 65dB to >96dB. What should I be looking for?"


My curiosity, what SPL range should an individual expect during actual playback of an action based soundtrack at +/- 0 dB MCV?


(agreed, i use pink noise, C-weight and slow, when setting the system up)


-


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12990#post_24172080
> 
> 
> That it is sir that it is! Cool man I definitly will. Ill pm you a week ahead or so. Prolly be in february or march. I make it up there alot in the summer. Wife and I are big Royals fans. Looking forward to it. It will be my first JTR experience let alone the mighty Noesis! Prolly better start planning to sell a kidney




Sounds good!


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12990#post_24173172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13000_100#post_24173141
> 
> 
> When using an SPL meter, you should be playing a tone, like white noise or pink noise. C-weighted and Slow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies as apparently I failed to make the point about readings during actual playback when I posted:
> 
> 
> "As I ask, I understand what reference level comprises of but a sound track has dynamics which ranges from whispers to full on, room rumbling explosions and everything in the middle. When I hold a meter, I find the meter reading ranges from 65dB to >96dB. What should I be looking for?"
> 
> 
> My curiosity, what SPL range should an individual expect during actual playback of an action based soundtrack at +/- 0 dB MCV?
> 
> 
> (agreed, i use pink noise, C-weight and slow, when setting the system up)
> 
> 
> -
Click to expand...

THX reference spec allows for 105dB peaks from speakers, and 115dB from the single LFE channel. However, due to bass redirection that happens in your processor/AVR to prevent low frequencies from damaging your speakers, the LFE channel can effectively hit somewhere around 122dB peak, if I recall correctly.


So, at your seat, those numbers are what you would see in a perfectly calibrated and treated room with the loudest content. The absolute max level that can be contained on a disc is right around 128.1dB, but this never happens in practice.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13000_100#post_24173486
> 
> 
> So, at your seat, those numbers are what you would see in a perfectly calibrated and treated room with the loudest content. The absolute max level that can be contained on a disc is right around 128.1dB, but this never happens in practice.



My question is a general question: not a technical question. Please, if you will, reread my question. I'm not worried about max content, minimum content or potential dynamic range. If I were to walk into a properly calibrated movie theater, and whip out my handy-dandy sound meter, what range would I reasonably expect to see on the meter from whispered lows to explosive highs, during the feature presentation?


In our home, the general range is 65dB to >96dB. If I were to set our MCV at +/- 0 dB, what would I reasonably expect to see on the sound meter as to a range of readings, from whispers to all out, crescendo style, climatic, explosive, sound effects?


----------



## nube

I think you can answer it yourself based on my response. The low is pretty much the noise floor of the theater based on the people there + hvac + bleed through from other theaters (there are perfectly silent parts in most movies), and the high is what I mentioned above.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13000_100#post_24173680
> 
> 
> I think you can answer it yourself based on my response.



If you were correct in your false assumption, it would have been foolish of me to have posted what I did.


Just saying, your response does not directly address my question just as your above doesn't. If you don't know the answer, it would behoove you to simply own up to not knowing what the answer to my question is as opposed to pretending you're accurately responding to my question.


(I don't like BS'ers trying to zoom me)


(why would anybody pretend they're accurately responding when the OP says they're not?)


Here's the simple, for all your thoughtful efforts, your replies are not in context to my question.


-


----------



## nube

What are you talking about? The theoretical low is as close to zero as the noise floor will allow, and the high is around 128dB that I mentioned above. Nothing changes just because you go from home theater to a real theater.


Why the anger? I gave a full and complete answer from which you can reason your own estimate of the numbers, which is what I thought you were asking. Nobody can give hard and fast numbers cuz they will vary for exactly the reasons I noted.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13020#post_24173885
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? The theoretical low is as close to zero as the noise floor will allow, and the high is around 128dB that I mentioned above. Nothing changes just because you go from home theater to a real theater.
> 
> 
> Why the anger? I gave a full and complete answer from which you can reason your own estimate of the numbers, which is what I thought you were asking. Nobody can give hard and fast numbers cuz they will vary for exactly the reasons I noted.




Movie theaters (and mixing rooms) do not use bass redirection, so there is a difference in theoretical (and actual peak) levels of the theater LFE channel and the subwoofer output jack at home.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13020#post_24173571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13000_100#post_24173486
> 
> 
> So, at your seat, those numbers are what you would see in a perfectly calibrated and treated room with the loudest content. The absolute max level that can be contained on a disc is right around 128.1dB, but this never happens in practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is a general question: not a technical question. Please, if you will, reread my question. I'm not worried about max content, minimum content or potential dynamic range. *If I were to walk into a properly calibrated movie theater, and whip out my handy-dandy sound meter, what range would I reasonably expect to see on the meter from whispered lows to explosive highs, during the feature presentation?*
> 
> 
> In our home, the general range is 65dB to >96dB. If I were to set our MCV at +/- 0 dB, what would I reasonably expect to see on the sound meter as to a range of readings, from whispers to all out, crescendo style, climatic, explosive, sound effects?
Click to expand...




The reading you get depend on how you setup your SPL meter.


If you use the typical Digital Radio Shack SPL Meter, and set the meter to Fast, C Scale and Maximum and your subwoofer measures a flat in room Frequency response with no subwoofer boost, then peak levels all depend on the movie.


Ballpark the peak level in a movie theater in an action movie with master volume at reference should be around 120 dB SPL C scale Max.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13000_100#post_24174484
> 
> 
> The reading you get depend on how you setup your SPL meter.
> 
> 
> If you use the typical Digital Radio Shack SPL Meter, and set the meter to Fast, C Scale and Maximum and your subwoofer measures a flat in room Frequency response with no subwoofer boost, then peak levels all depend on the movie.
> 
> 
> Ballpark the peak level in a movie theater in an action movie with master volume at reference should be around 120 dB SPL C scale Max.



I thought it would be 115 dBs from subs and 105 dBs max from any speaker. So the sum of all would be a little over what dBs?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13020#post_24174584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13000_100#post_24174484
> 
> 
> The reading you get depend on how you setup your SPL meter.
> 
> 
> If you use the typical Digital Radio Shack SPL Meter, and set the meter to Fast, C Scale and Maximum and your subwoofer measures a flat in room Frequency response with no subwoofer boost, then peak levels all depend on the movie.
> 
> 
> Ballpark the peak level in a movie theater in an action movie with master volume at reference should be around 120 dB SPL C scale Max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it would be 115 dBs from subs and 105 dBs max from any speaker. So the sum of all would be a little over what dBs?
Click to expand...




For calculation purposes I always assume that they mixed similar bass signal in the two or three front channels as well as in the LFE channel. That adds up to potential peaks of 120 dB SPL plus or minus.



http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-coherentsources.htm


----------



## nube

And how is that materially and meaningfully different from what I wrote, JPC?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13020#post_24174983
> 
> 
> And how is that materially and meaningfully different from what I wrote, JPC?





The theoretical movie theater SPL numbers are based on the co-location of all speakers, which does not happen in the real world.


Actual SPL will vary due to mutual coupling differences that is based on the distance between speakers.



Bass redirection generated SPL (theoretical and actual) would equate to co-locating all speakers.


----------



## nube

And yet, the "real world" numbers that I threw out there with bass redirection also, coincidentally, happen to be right about the same as the "potential peaks" figure you quoted. Why? Because it's essentially the same summation, just from different sources.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13020#post_24175400
> 
> 
> And yet, the "real world" numbers that I threw out there with bass redirection also, coincidentally, happen to be right about the same as the "potential peaks" figure you quoted. Why? Because it's essentially the same summation, just from different sources.




The theoretical peak numbers are the same because the are the same. Acoustic addition (movie theater) is different than electronic signal addition (bass management). They will only be the same if the main speakers are co-located in a movie theater (which does not happen).


In the real world mutual coupling between speakers spaced wide (as in a large movie theater) will be lower than the theoretical 6 dB gain for sending the same signal to double the number of speakers/power.


----------



## ambesolman

Rewatched HTTYD today. Good flick and great ULF throughout. Even doors close with a satisfying rumble. Highly deserving of its rating!


----------



## Okv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13020#post_24174584
> 
> 
> I thought it would be 115 dBs from subs and 105 dBs max from any speaker. So the sum of all would be a little over what dBs?



A lot more, there is a theoretical value that can be calculated, and then there is the more interesting real-world measured from an actual movie scene, this one is around 124dB peak (scroll down to the movie example):
http://kvalsvoll.blogspot.no/2013/11/how-loud-is-it-sound-pressure.html


----------



## MKtheater

I was not talking about DVD with bass management, we were talkig about Cinemas.


----------



## Okv

Channels will sum up in the cinema as well, in the same way.


The summation depends on how lucky you are with the phase between channels, higher freq tend to sum like diffuse field (power summation, 3dB more for each doubling), low freq can be more like spl summation (+6dB for each doubling of sources).

If a system has LCR+4 surround+LFE this will add up to 124dB in-phase, or 116dB diffuse, real world program in-room (cinema or home) likely something in between, but recording peak levels from real program may read closer to the higher number because frequency response is not totally flat and sooner or later one BANG may hit phase relations that sum up.


----------



## MKtheater

I understand so I will say I have felt 126 dBs many times and higher and the cinema does not seem even close. I need to bring my SPL meter with me sometime but it needs to be a repeat.


----------



## kriskk

In Wolverine, I thought the turbulence effects during the wolverine's plane trip to Japan had a lot deeper chest pressing ULF than the nuclear blast. I wonder if we could see the measurements on that scene.


----------



## Blackmambakila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13020#post_24177486
> 
> 
> I understand so I will say I have felt 126 dBs many times and higher and the cinema does not seem even close. I need to bring my SPL meter with me sometime but it needs to be a repeat.



Not sure about the Imax theaters but if I go to the local public theater the movies dont even come close to what I feel in my room. For one thing my subs can keep my room pressurised for as long as I want on some bass demanding material. Feeling your bones get rocked to the core and your head about to explode is something ive never experienced at a theater. I think in HT one has the advantage of much less space to fill in so spl levels are so easy to max out. Not saying I think theaters are bad but I just dont go anymore because at home feels and sounds more intense. Plus playing music or xbox ones games that max out the spl meter is def my way to enjoy some time off work lol


----------



## Blackmambakila

Offcourse theaters arent suppose to be that crazy as it could damage someones hearing







I guess now that ive got a taste of what one can do with HT, now I dont want to go back to the norm. I like movies to be more on the extreme but it comes down to ones taste.


----------



## maxmercy

Theaters can give a midbass/upper bass chest thump and rumble like no other when well set up and well equipped. That is VERY difficult to achieve in the home unless tremendous steps are taken to eliminate midbass/upper bass cancellations in small rooms. While no theater can do sub-25Hz content the way an HT can, above 30Hz goes to the well-equipped and set up cinema hands down. The most powerful cinematic experience I have ever had is Transformers 2 in a THX equipped auditorium. Being a Michael Bay film, it was played back hot (Midnight showing), but the effects were definitely palpable, and I have never been able to replicate them in my home, due to setup limitations and 1/4-wave suckouts in those ESSENTIAL midbass and upper bass frequencies...Sideswipe's 'backpack cannon' unloading onto the Audi has never had the same impact as the literal beating I took in the theater. Also, when Demolishor transforms and slams his fists into the pile of pipes was a TREMENDOUS effect in cinema, rattling my teeth, but not as much at home (effect is/was centered at 123Hz, and on the BD, plays back at over 120dB, with 115dB of energy just at 123Hz).


A well-calibrated cinema can be a great experience, even without


----------



## audiofan1

Talk about a filtered but none the less great bass impact movie "Fast and the Furious 6" was a ton of high octane fun







And I must admit it was a good movie on top of a well integrated track that suited the on screen content to a T. I listened at -17 with no bump to the sub and it rocked but the last hour my daughter and I wanted to hear it at reference and







I wish I had done a blind buy


----------



## edlittle

What about a larger home theater? Would you still say that say, a room with seating for 12 could do that? How small would you consider small?


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13020#post_24177769
> 
> 
> Talk about a filtered but none the less great bass impact movie "Fast and the Furious 6" was a ton of high octane fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I must admit it was a good movie on top of a well integrated track that suited the on screen content to a T. I listened at -17 with no bump to the sub and it rocked but the last hour my daughter and I wanted to hear it at reference and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had done a blind buy


I received that for Christmas and have been holding off watching it until I once again view the first five episodes. We're up to Fast Five and hopefully we'll have time to see that and Fast and Furious 6 this coming weekend.


We did see it in the theater and it was one helluva rockin good time. The ending was just crazy good fun.


----------



## nube

Data-Bass has a ton of movies measured, but has a backlog of them to add to the database. Because the measurement methodology allows for 25% of a movie's overall score to be subjective (in the "execution" score), they need your input to finalize scores and recommendations for these movies.


Please take a second to either follow this link to the main Data-Bass.com forums and vote on any/all polls, or here's a list of all open polls that need your votes:

* Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone *

* Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets *

* R.I.P.D. *

* Underworld: Rise of the Lycans *

* Monsters University *

* Watchmen *

* Turbo *

* Shaun of the Dead *

*Man of Steel* 


Thanks for your help, and make sure to press the thumbs up thanks button for user " maxmercy " on these forums - he's the brains behind this phenomenal project!


----------



## milkfat

Not a movie, but the latest episode of Castle (Season 6 Episode 11, "Under Fire", aired January 4th, 2014) has several scenes with a TON of bass. The team is in pursuit of an arsonist and almost every scene involving fire is accented with a deep, unceasing, ominous rumble. A similar effect is used throughout the show, such as one notabe scene where they are interviewing a suspect pyromaniac.


I don't know how deep it goes, but this was the first episode of any TV show I've watched that I felt warranted a mention on this forum. I'll try to create a frequency chart if I get the chance.


----------



## Okv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13020#post_24177699
> 
> 
> Theaters can give a midbass/upper bass chest thump and rumble like no other when well set up and well equipped. That is VERY difficult to achieve in the home unless tremendous steps are taken to eliminate midbass/upper bass cancellations in small rooms. While no theater can do sub-25Hz content the way an HT can, above 30Hz goes to the well-equipped and set up cinema hands down. The most powerful cinematic experience I have ever had is Transformers 2 in a THX equipped auditorium. Being a Michael Bay film, it was played back hot (Midnight showing), but the effects were definitely palpable, and I have never been able to replicate them in my home, due to setup limitations and 1/4-wave suckouts in those ESSENTIAL midbass and upper bass frequencies...Sideswipe's 'backpack cannon' unloading onto the Audi has never had the same impact as the literal beating I took in the theater. Also, when Demolishor transforms and slams his fists into the pile of pipes was a TREMENDOUS effect in cinema, rattling my teeth, but not as much at home (effect is/was centered at 123Hz, and on the BD, plays back at over 120dB, with 115dB of energy just at 123Hz).
> 
> 
> A well-calibrated cinema can be a great experience, even without


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13020#post_24177699
> 
> 
> Theaters can give a midbass/upper bass chest thump and rumble like no other when well set up and well equipped. That is VERY difficult to achieve in the home unless tremendous steps are taken to eliminate midbass/upper bass cancellations in small rooms. While no theater can do sub-25Hz content the way an HT can, above 30Hz goes to the well-equipped and set up cinema hands down. The most powerful cinematic experience I have ever had is Transformers 2 in a THX equipped auditorium. Being a Michael Bay film, it was played back hot (Midnight showing), but the effects were definitely palpable, and I have never been able to replicate them in my home, due to setup limitations and 1/4-wave suckouts in those ESSENTIAL midbass and upper bass frequencies...Sideswipe's 'backpack cannon' unloading onto the Audi has never had the same impact as the literal beating I took in the theater. Also, when Demolishor transforms and slams his fists into the pile of pipes was a TREMENDOUS effect in cinema, rattling my teeth, but not as much at home (effect is/was centered at 123Hz, and on the BD, plays back at over 120dB, with 115dB of energy just at 123Hz).
> 
> 
> A well-calibrated cinema can be a great experience, even without


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13040_40#post_24181497
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> The experience at the best sounding commercial cinemas is not easily recreated at home. As MaxMercy alluded to the midbass is hard to recreate. Also the size of the sound in a big room is unique. Not saying impossible to recreate but requires pro gear or DIY along with proper room treatment. I see dozens of posts in the Polk and Def tech threads and such of guys saying how much better and more output they have than a cinema and I shake my head.



Lot has to do with the mix as well Nearfield vs. Theatrical and while that theatrical gut wrenching crisp kick that the large venue has due to sheer volume and good gain, its almost what seems to be hard to compress the room with sound. If you like that sound ( which I happen to love as well







) Prepare yourself for this, which will give you new respect for your gear if and only if it pulls it off










Enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBhrABi392c


----------



## bsoko2

All I know is that movies in my room are friggen awesome (at least to me).


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsoko2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13040_40#post_24181929
> 
> 
> All I know is that movies in my room are friggen awesome (at least to me).



Tell me about it ! My experience at home can make a theater blush







plenty of clean and out right shocking at times midbass kick with the lows not present at the theater


----------



## Torqdog

The local theater here is about 5 years old and is supposed to be state of the art for a non I-Max type cinema. Never the less, the kids who run the movies seem to either be deaf or just like to crank it to the point of distortion. It's rare that we ever go just because of this and I am one who also says the sound in my HT far surpasses our local, all digital theater.


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13050#post_24181968
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it ! My experience at home can make a theater blush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plenty of clean and out right shocking at times midbass kick with the lows not present at the theater


My experience as well. I won't waste the money on a theater any more.


----------



## stitch1

We just watched Pacific Rim tonight. I know I know I'm a bit late to the party. But wow thats a really hot LFE channel! I thought it was pretty good for what it is. I mean this in the best way possible, but its a big dumb summer blockbuster flick. However, I would take that over transformers any day.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsoko2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13050#post_24181929
> 
> 
> All I know is that movies in my room are friggen awesome (at least to me).



Bill, Oblivion was friggin awesome to me in your room. The surround effects with 7 channel JTR processed by an 80.3 powered by your multi channel Onkyo amp supplemented with Seaton Submersives was freaked AMAZING! Oh yea, the fully GIK treated room and 80+ inch tv 8 ft in front of you helped too


----------



## Blackmambakila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13020#post_24181878
> 
> 
> Lot has to do with the mix as well Nearfield vs. Theatrical and while that theatrical gut wrenching crisp kick that the large venue has due to sheer volume and good gain, its almost what seems to be hard to compress the room with sound. If you like that sound ( which I happen to love as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Prepare yourself for this, which will give you new respect for your gear if and only if it pulls it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBhrABi392c



I love playing clips like that, its actually my favorite way to compare improvements in gear and see how close I can get my setup to sound similar to a theater.


----------



## Blackmambakila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsoko2*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13050#post_24181929
> 
> 
> All I know is that movies in my room are friggen awesome (at least to me).



And that's all that matters!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackmambakila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13050#post_24181968
> 
> 
> Tell me about it ! My experience at home can make a theater blush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plenty of clean and out right shocking at times midbass kick with the lows not present at the theater



Hey, isn't it awesome to be able to stop the movie when you want, snack breaks, crank up the volume, not have to worry about people kicking your seat, not having to dress up and just being able to look like a bum all while enjoying the show at home!!!!!!


----------



## Blackmambakila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13050#post_24182077
> 
> 
> The local theater here is about 5 years old and is supposed to be state of the art for a non I-Max type cinema. Never the less, the kids who run the movies seem to either be deaf or just like to crank it to the point of distortion. It's rare that we ever go just because of this and I am one who also says the sound in my HT far surpasses our local, all digital theater.



Yeah this is a good point. It seems to matter on where a person lives and what their theaters have to offer. some of these cheaply made theaters pretty much ruin movies and only some people are lucky enough to have the good theaters such as if one lives in a large city. Where I live we have terrible theater choice, hence the reason I decked out my room!


----------



## Blackmambakila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stitch1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13050#post_24182716
> 
> 
> We just watched Pacific Rim tonight. I know I know I'm a bit late to the party. But wow thats a really hot LFE channel! I thought it was pretty good for what it is. I mean this in the best way possible, but its a big dumb summer blockbuster flick. However, I would take that over transformers any day.



Yeah its a fun movie to watch. Wait till the new Godzilla comes out, hope it turns out good!


----------



## Blackmambakila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13050#post_24182852
> 
> 
> Bill, Oblivion was friggin awesome to me in your room. The surround effects with 7 channel JTR processed by an 80.3 powered by your multi channel Onkyo amp supplemented with Seaton Submersives was freaked AMAZING! Oh yea, the fully GIK treated room and 80+ inch tv 8 ft in front of you helped too



Lucky!!!!!!!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13050#post_24182077
> 
> 
> The local theater here is about 5 years old and is supposed to be state of the art for a non I-Max type cinema. Never the less, the kids who run the movies seem to either be deaf or just like to crank it to the point of distortion. It's rare that we ever go just because of this and I am one who also says the sound in my HT far surpasses our local, all digital theater.



In my area, the best sounding and looking theater is actually the 4 dollar tuesday and thursday theater. While its a small screen, the volume and 3D just seems great compared to every where else.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blackmambakila*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13050#post_24182890
> 
> 
> Hey, isn't it awesome to be able to stop the movie when you want, snack breaks, crank up the volume, not have to worry about people kicking your seat, not having to dress up and just being able to look like a bum all while enjoying the show at home!!!!!!



Yes its fantastic but the popcorn machine cost a fortune.


----------



## Fatshaft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blackmambakila*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13050_50#post_24182890
> 
> 
> Hey, isn't it awesome to be able to stop the movie when you want, snack breaks, crank up the volume, not have to worry about people kicking your seat, not having to dress up and just being able to look like a bum all while enjoying the show at home!!!!!!



+1000


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I recently got to view The Incredible Hulk BD a few days ago and man my sub got a work out! I take it the gunshots and sonic wave blaster are the LFE standouts in the film?


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BornSlippyZ*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13050#post_24183561
> 
> 
> I recently got to view The Incredible Hulk BD a few days ago and man my sub got a work out! I take it the gunshots and sonic wave blaster are the LFE standouts in the film?



the final fight is the real crown jewel


----------



## BornSlippyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13050#post_24183565
> 
> 
> the final fight is the real crown jewel


I did noticed that the bass was good in the fight, but I already turned down my volume because it was waking the kids up from nap. I will try out that scene again.


----------



## MKtheater

OK, when I see people posting about how their setup is better than the cinema I always want to know what their speakers are because as Maxmercy mentioned beating that awesome mid bass punch is not easy. Low bass is easy for us with small rooms. I know because I have tried real cinema stuff and again the mid bass is exceptional.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13000_100#post_24184173
> 
> 
> I know because I have tried real cinema stuff and again the mid bass is exceptional.



What would you suggest be added?


Currently we have two FV15HPs, one set nearfield. Besides a third FV15HP, what would you suggest be added to improve on mid-bass punch?


----------



## Blackmambakila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13050#post_24184173
> 
> 
> OK, when I see people posting about how their setup is better than the cinema I always want to know what their speakers are because as Maxmercy mentioned beating that awesome mid bass punch is not easy. Low bass is easy for us with small rooms. I know because I have tried real cinema stuff and again the mid bass is exceptional.



Not to sound dumb but what kind of output would one have to achieve from the listening area in the midbass range to match or beat a standard theater?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13050#post_24184173
> 
> 
> OK, when I see people posting about how their setup is better than the cinema I always want to know what their speakers are because as Maxmercy mentioned beating that awesome mid bass punch is not easy. Low bass is easy for us with small rooms. I know because I have tried real cinema stuff and again the mid bass is exceptional.




What region are we talking exactly as far as mid bass? I know what you guys are talking about as I have experienced this many times at certain concert venues in particular, but not so much at a movie theater. I probably have just not been to a theater with a good enough audio system I suppose.



Personally, I have never been to a commercial theater that even comes close to the OVERALL audio experience I get at home. Being able to sit right in your sweet spot with all speakers hitting at the exact same volume, perfect surround placement (vs in a theater where surrounds are commonly non only to the side, but in front of you as well) and speaker placement overall relative to the sweet spot for perfect front/back, side/side (both front and back) pans, stereo imaging and so on........Lots of these type effects seem lost in a huge open room that tries to accommodate many people vs being able to dial your audio into a single spot or smaller area at home. Of course low bass performance is better at home and if you have a well implemented BK, Crowson or other tactile system it just adds even further. I also like being able to run a house curve at home which you don't get at a commercial theater. Audio at home is just much more intimate, intense and involving from my experience overall.


----------



## MKtheater

I am talking 80-200hz like Maxmercy was referencing. SPL is SPL but with very capable 15's the sound is clean and a bigger presentation, the sound stage from those big JBL cinema speakers is enormous and makes any room sound like a huge cinema. This has to due to the huge area of cone and sensitivity. I have owned many capable systems and speakers that can hit reference at my seats. The better the midbass the better the theater experience. Just ask Scott what he thinks now! When big musical scores hit the difference in speakers become obvious and my subs are the same. It is not the sub system required for this area. I have always thought about a few things for a balanced HT.


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13050#post_24182852
> 
> 
> 
> Bill, Oblivion was friggin awesome to me in your room. The surround effects with 7 channel JTR processed by an 80.3 powered by your multi channel Onkyo amp supplemented with Seaton Submersives was freaked AMAZING! Oh yea, the fully GIK treated room and 80+ inch tv 8 ft in front of you helped too


That *does* sound awesome. Very awesome.


----------



## Blackmambakila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13050#post_24184849
> 
> 
> I am talking 80-200hz like Maxmercy was referencing. SPL is SPL but with very capable 15's the sound is clean and a bigger presentation, the sound stage from those big JBL cinema speakers is enormous and makes any room sound like a huge cinema. This has to due to the huge area of cone and sensitivity. I have owned many capable systems and speakers that can hit reference at my seats. The better the midbass the better the theater experience. Just ask Scott what he thinks now! When big musical scores hit the difference in speakers become obvious and my subs are the same. It is not the sub system required for this area. I have always thought about a few things for a balanced HT.



From 20hz-80hz im probably getting atleast the same feeling as a theater but above that id def be lacking. I wasnt even thinking above the range you suggested. It would be hard to duplicate that until I maybe switch to some JTRs


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13040_40#post_24184849
> 
> 
> I am talking 80-200hz like Maxmercy was referencing. SPL is SPL but with very capable 15's the sound is clean and a bigger presentation, the sound stage from those big JBL cinema speakers is enormous and makes any room sound like a huge cinema. This has to due to the huge area of cone and sensitivity. I have owned many capable systems and speakers that can hit reference at my seats. The better the midbass the better the theater experience. Just ask Scott what he thinks now! When big musical scores hit the difference in speakers become obvious and my subs are the same. It is not the sub system required for this area. I have always thought about a few things for a balanced HT.



These are largely the sound traits of horn loaded speakers ! It's hard to beat their efficiency at overall spl but there for me its much more than that ( and while some horns excel at music and movie reproduction and some I like more than others, I'm not a fan of the cupped hand sound which is a distraction for me from natural timber) some feel so called audiophile designed speakers will not excel in this arena ( healthy output helps) which I wholeheartedly disagree! brass is brass and strings are strings drums are drums and so on, if your speakers excel at music reproduction they should excel with recreated sound effects the music score and dialog. Two good examples of handling such complexity in my opinion are "Tron Legacy" & "Oblivion" as they are fine examples of room filling energy and mid bass punch with a music score to die for and an overall good test of system fidelity. For me the same rules apply not just loud but as close to being real (were talking effects here) as possible.


----------



## raynist

So it sounds like for the mid bass slam you need great output in the 80-200 range. Most subs are crossed over at 80 and are not contributing which leaves this range to the other speakers, most of which have smaller drivers.


I have 3 PSA triax's in my 3700 cubic foot room crossed over at 80hz. My mains are EmpTek 55Ti towers with 3x6.5 drivers each, the center has 2 of these drivers and all of the surrounds (4 in total) have 5.25 inch drivers. Would the lack of displacement from these drivers cause a lack of slam? In a case like this would it be better to raise the crossover on my subs to 120hz? Ultimately it would be great to go with much larger and much more efficient mains/center but that can' happen right now. I do plan on making a AT screen sometime in the future which would allow for larger speakers.


I may play around with my crossover to see how I like it and try the aforementioned transformer scene to see how it sounds vs my 80hz crossover. What are some other great mid-bass scenes (maybe a different thread







)?


One of my subs is in the left front under my screen and the other 2 are behind the main seating position.


--Ray


----------



## BeeMan458

Does anybody have any suggestions on how to increase mid-bass slam?


(if it's been mentioned, I've missed it)


We have very capable subs and speakers. Our mains consist of two ea (10" woofers) in each enclosure. The center channel has four ea (6.5") woofers.


What can one do to increase mid-bass slam, but not mess with the EQ of the sound system.....or is that not possible?


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13050#post_24185623
> 
> 
> Does anybody have any suggestions on how to increase mid-bass slam?
> 
> 
> (if it's been mentioned, I've missed it)
> 
> 
> We have very capable subs and speakers. Our mains consist of two ea (10" woofers) in each enclosure. The center channel has four ea (6.5") woofers.
> 
> 
> What can one do to increase mid-bass slam, but not mess with the EQ of the sound system.....or is that not possible?


If your receiver has "tone controls", try turning up the "Bass" tone control. Bass Tone Controls usually only work in the midbass area, from about 40 Hz to 200- 300 Hz.


Craig


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13050#post_24184849
> 
> 
> I am talking 80-200hz like Maxmercy was referencing. SPL is SPL but with very capable 15's the sound is clean and a bigger presentation, the sound stage from those big JBL cinema speakers is enormous and makes any room sound like a huge cinema. This has to due to the huge area of cone and sensitivity. I have owned many capable systems and speakers that can hit reference at my seats. The better the midbass the better the theater experience. Just ask Scott what he thinks now! When big musical scores hit the difference in speakers become obvious and my subs are the same. It is not the sub system required for this area. I have always thought about a few things for a balanced HT.



80-200hz I could definitely use some improvement as my S38s can only do so much. Better mains, center and surrounds are on my upgrade list at some point.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13000_100#post_24185685
> 
> 
> If your receiver has "tone controls", try turning up the "Bass" tone control. Bass Tone Controls usually only work in the midbass area, from about 40 Hz to 200- 300 Hz.



Thanks. Don't know if there are tone controls as I'm in the process of upgrading to a recently arrived Denon 4520CI and haven't looked at the manual yet.


(breaking the system down, moving shelves, labeling cables......the normal)


-


----------



## kemiza

The ultimate goal is what you hear in a recording studio NOT the theater.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13000_100#post_24185714
> 
> 
> The ultimate goal is what you hear in a recording studio NOT the theater.



The only chance I have with the above, is to EQ measured output flat and live with a flat graph. In all seriousness, not arguing, asking, how are the unwashed masses suppose to know what it sounds like in a recording studio?


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13000_100#post_24185623
> 
> 
> Does anybody have any suggestions on how to increase mid-bass slam?
> 
> 
> (if it's been mentioned, I've missed it)
> 
> 
> We have very capable subs and speakers. Our mains consist of two ea (10" woofers) in each enclosure. The center channel has four ea (6.5") woofers.
> 
> 
> What can one do to increase mid-bass slam, but not mess with the EQ of the sound system.....or is that not possible?




Your dual 10's are much closer than the usual consumer speaker.


It is not just about horn loaded speakers since this range is not horn loaded at the cinema. I am not technical at all, maybe Maxmercy can explain it better officially. I have owned quite a bit and some speakers had better whatever but make no mistake, the king of mid bass were my dual JBL 2226's. They all were playing the same reference level movies crossed at 80hz. Some speakers had big musical score kick drum impact and others had the sound of kick drums. I just tested out the SEOS fusion 10 and I liked the top portion very much and the 10 was just like the SHO-10 which uses the same woofer. Neither had the impact like others I have owned in that range, there are always tradeoffs and that is why we all have our preferences and choose which compromise we can live with. I know for me as the sensitivity and cone area went up so did the mid bass slam. Of course that is just one factor I use to compare. I use two horn loaded 10's now in that region and the sensitivity is 103-109 dBs so it gets vary close but not quite.


----------



## kemiza

So you shouldn't aim for something that you've never heard? For starters the audio in the theater is compressed. Professional speakers are good for auditoriums not your home. You have uncompressed sound and higher quality speakers in your home so why are you trying to sound like the theater?


----------



## BeeMan458

Thanks MKtheater.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13000_100#post_24185770
> 
> 
> So you shouldn't aim for something that you've never heard? For starters the audio in the theater is compressed. Professional speakers are good for auditoriums not your home. You have uncompressed sound and higher quality speakers in your home so why are you trying to sound like the theater?



The best of what theaters offer, not the exact sound.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13080#post_24185797
> 
> 
> The best of what theaters offer, not the exact sound.


What do you mean?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13000_100#post_24185770
> 
> 
> So you shouldn't aim for something that you've never heard? For starters the audio in the theater is compressed. Professional speakers are good for auditoriums not your home. You have uncompressed sound and higher quality speakers in your home so why are you trying to sound like the theater?



Not sure what you're posting about. I was responding to your comment regarding sounding like what's in a recording studio.










("The ultimate goal is what you hear in a recording studio NOT the theater.")


As to the question regarding aiming, I like to aim at stuff I have a chance of hitting and a lot of folks here have systems I have no chance of acquiring/hitting.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13080#post_24185817
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're posting about. I was responding to your comment regarding sounding like what's in a recording studio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ("The ultimate goal is what you hear in a recording studio NOT the theater.")
> 
> 
> As to the question regarding aiming, I like to aim at stuff I have a chance of hitting and a lot of folks here have systems I have no chance of acquiring/hitting.


Ok. My point was I don't understand why people try so hard to duplicate mediocre sound from the theater. But if thats what you're aiming for so be it.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13060_20#post_24185685
> 
> 
> If your receiver has "tone controls", try turning up the "Bass" tone control. Bass Tone Controls usually only work in the midbass area, from about 40 Hz to 200- 300 Hz.
> 
> 
> Craig


Not sure if the Denon 4520 allows one to adjust the tone control with Auddessey on but it is defeated when Auddessey is turned on with my X4000.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13000_100#post_24185814
> 
> 
> What do you mean?



The cinema, especially THX or good IMAX theaters, excel at huge dynamic sound with great mid bass slam. Recording studios? You mean the one's with all the filtered sound tracks? I know, the cinema does not have the low end either, that is why I said best of what they offer.


----------



## audiofan1

The slam can depend as well on the rooms weakness as well I used a room calculator ( I will try to find to post link) entering dimensions and such my supposedly has a 96hz deficiency. What I would recommend is trying various crossover points for your various speakers due to there placement for the best blend. I will use my current configuration I've been trying out from my norm, its given good clean integration with the sub and better tactile sensation in the air around the mlp. Here's as an example below with the Audyssey and the results reported to the pre/pro for crossover points in decided on for my 5.1 setup. This entirely subjective of course but let your ears be the judge YMMV.









*Mains fullrange

Center 80hz

Surrounds 80hz

Sub LPF 120hz*


Adjustments after listening to various material

*Mains full range or 40hz (80hz does good here as well) I use this as they contribute a balance because of having only one sub.

Center 110hz

Surrounds 120hz

Sub LPF 120 hz*


This takes a little time but worth the effort have fun


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13000_100#post_24186013
> 
> 
> The slam can depend as well on the rooms weakness as well I used a room calculator ( I will try to find to post link) entering dimensions and such my supposedly has a 96hz deficiency. What I would recommend is trying various crossover points for your various speakers due to there placement for the best blend. I will use my current configuration I've been trying out from my norm, its given good clean integration with the sub and better tactile sensation in the air around the mlp. Here's as an example below with the Audyssey and the results reported to the pre/pro for crossover points in decided on for my 5.1 setup. This entirely subjective of course but let your ears be the judge YMMV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mains fullrange
> 
> Center 80hz
> 
> Surrounds 80hz
> 
> Sub LPF 120hz*
> 
> 
> Adjustments after listening to various material
> 
> *Mains full range or 40hz (80hz does good here as well) I use this as they contribute a balance because of having only one sub.
> 
> Center 110hz
> 
> Surrounds 120hz
> 
> Sub LPF 120 hz*
> 
> 
> This takes a little time but worth the effort have fun



I measure and see what has the smoothest response and us it. My last auto calibration had my front stage as large with crossovers at 70hz. I am not sure why large but I switched them to 80hz and small based on the responses. My speakers use dual horn loaded 10's and it takes 2 watts to reach the required peak so the ability to scare the crap out of you with dynamic impact is well, easy. A well balanced HT is what it is all about and everyone has their own subjective preference of what that is. My goal has always been an IMAX experience at home. I did what I could with my space.


----------



## Mongo171

If one wants the sound of a theater or studio, you first have to start by buying the equipment they are using. If not, you will either come close to it or exceed it.


----------



## BeeMan458

And you have to plaster your walls with a bunch of sound absorbing panels.

(this is poignant) 

This is how the rest of the world makes do.


...


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13080#post_24186052
> 
> 
> If one wants the sound of a theater or studio, you first have to start by buying the equipment they are using. If not, you will either come close to it or exceed it.


Who wants to have their home theater sound like a commercial one? I certainly don't.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13080_40#post_24185830
> 
> 
> Not sure if the Denon 4520 allows one to adjust the tone control with Auddessey on but it is defeated when Auddessey is turned on with my X4000.



Tone controls work with Audyssey as long as DEQ is off, pick your poison


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13080#post_24186112
> 
> 
> Who wants to have their home theater sound like a commercial one? I certainly don't.



I know I don't, either.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13080#post_24186112
> 
> 
> Who wants to have their home theater sound like a commercial one? I certainly don't.


I do. My goal is to make my home cinema sound like the very best cinemas. There's a difference between average theaters and the best sounding ones. Huge sounding with massive midbass slam at reference levels with low distortion. I think a lot of people have only heard the average ones as that's what the majority of them are.


----------



## MKtheater

I have had this conversation many times. I always say put your speakers in their cinemas and play reference and let me know how it goes. I have done the opposite, put the cinema speakers in the home and they excel. Put some 4722N's in your theater and thank me later!


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13080_20#post_24186186
> 
> 
> Tone controls work with Audyssey as long as DEQ is off, pick your poison


I believe you are correct. I don't listen at reference so DynEQ is always on


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13080#post_24185770
> 
> 
> For starters the audio in the theater is compressed.



How exactly is cinema audio compressed?


This whole argument is really silly IMO.


Just like there are crappy home theaters, there are crappy commercial cinemas.


I don't want to restart a debate about the lack of ULF.


But a properly built commercial cinema will sound very close to what we hear on the dub stage,


I'm talking nit picks about the differences.


While it can be argued that the extended freq response or color of some playback systems might be preferred by some, trying to get close to what we heard on the dub stage should be every audiophiles goal IMO.


And it has a lot less to do with the specs of the speakers, and almost everything to do with the acoustics of said room, the electronics and who tuned it.


Our horn loaded mains, with BMS drivers, still reveal more detail than any home system I've heard, outside of Kevin Voecks personal HT.


Along with the slam producer by the 4 x 15" woofers in each channel, and the thousands of watts of power behind them, active crossovers, etc, I think it's a perfectly good standard to strive for.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13080#post_24186237
> 
> 
> I have had this conversation many times. I always say put your speakers in their cinemas and play reference and let me know how it goes. I have done the opposite, put the cinema speakers in the home and they excel. Put some 4722N's in your theater and thank me later!


+1000


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13100_100#post_24186237
> 
> 
> Put some 4722N's in your theater and thank me later!



...










That's very kind of you.


...


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13080#post_24186252
> 
> 
> How exactly is cinema audio compressed?
> 
> 
> This whole argument is really silly IMO.
> 
> 
> Just like there are crappy home theaters, there are crappy commercial cinemas.
> 
> 
> I don't want to restart a debate about the lack of ULF.
> 
> 
> But a properly built commercial cinema will sound very close to what we hear on the dub stage,
> 
> 
> I'm talking nit picks about the differences.
> 
> 
> While it can be argued that the extended freq response or color of some playback systems might be preferred by some, trying to get close to what we heard on the dub stage should be every audiophiles goal IMO.
> 
> 
> And it has a lot less to do with the specs of the speakers, and almost everything to do with the acoustics of said room, the electronics and who tuned it.
> 
> 
> Our horn loaded mains, with BMS drivers, still reveal more detail than any home system I've heard, outside of Kevin Voecks personal HT.
> 
> 
> Along with the slam producer by the 4 x 15" woofers in each channel, and the thousands of watts of power behind them, active crossovers, etc, I think it's a perfectly good standard to strive for.


Wiser words have never been spoken! Cheers!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13080#post_24186112
> 
> 
> Who wants to have their home theater sound like a commercial one? I certainly don't.




I don't either, but maybe I have just not been to a good commercial theater, or I am just too partial to my non purist house curve/tactile system, or.......(?). How would one go about even finding one of these reference type theaters in whatever city they are in? I am always disappointed with overall volume level, low bass reproduction and the general surround experience (for reasons I mentioned in previous post) vs what I get at home in my sweet spot. Throw in relatively dim 3d vs what I can get on my HP screen, better PQ in general (contrast, brightness, calibrated) and for me, the ONLY significant advantage to a commercial theater vs what I get at home from the theaters I have experienced is picture size. I would love to experience one of these great commercial theaters though, so if anyone knows of one in the Denver area let me know.


----------



## Reddig

My advice would be to search out a THX certified cinema or one that has an ATMOS system installed. Or an IMAX that use to show 15/70mm presentations. Some of the new digital IMAX can be good too but im not the fondest of there surround setups. Ive had very poor luck with cinemas in the Denver area tp be honest.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13080#post_24186252
> 
> 
> How exactly is cinema audio compressed?
> 
> 
> This whole argument is really silly IMO.
> 
> 
> Just like there are crappy home theaters, there are crappy commercial cinemas.
> 
> 
> I don't want to restart a debate about the lack of ULF.
> 
> 
> But a properly built commercial cinema will sound very close to what we hear on the dub stage,
> 
> 
> I'm talking nit picks about the differences.
> 
> 
> While it can be argued that the extended freq response or color of some playback systems might be preferred by some, trying to get close to what we heard on the dub stage should be every audiophiles goal IMO.
> 
> 
> And it has a lot less to do with the specs of the speakers, and almost everything to do with the acoustics of said room, the electronics and who tuned it.
> 
> 
> Our horn loaded mains, with BMS drivers, still reveal more detail than any home system I've heard, outside of Kevin Voecks personal HT.
> 
> 
> Along with the slam producer by the 4 x 15" woofers in each channel, and the thousands of watts of power behind them, active crossovers, etc, I think it's a perfectly good standard to strive for.


I would love to find a cinema that bests what I have in my HT. Absolutely no offence intended, but what you describe above certainly won't.


----------



## raynist

I set my crossovers higher, first at 120 and could tell a difference in mid bass right away. So far no localization. I even moved the crossovers up to 200 and I still like it. I am wondering if forcing the subs to produce a higher frequency will be to the detriment of ULF? I will have to play more this weekend, but might keep the crossovers raised until I can get some better speakers.


Will have to find some good mid bass demos to try it out (and then play some ULF demos with the same settings).


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13080#post_24186762
> 
> 
> I would love to find a cinema that bests what I have in my HT. Absolutely no offence intended, but what you describe above certainly won't.



So you're saying that your setup is better than a mixing theater?


In what ways? What is your setup and how was the room built? How is the room treated and how is it tuned? How much head room do you have listening at reference?


I take no offense... I'm just curious what makes you feel that way.










(And I will certain concede that ULF isn't what we are taking about here...).


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13080#post_24186252
> 
> 
> How exactly is cinema audio compressed?
> 
> 
> This whole argument is really silly IMO.
> 
> 
> Just like there are crappy home theaters, there are crappy commercial cinemas.
> 
> 
> I don't want to restart a debate about the lack of ULF.
> 
> 
> But a properly built commercial cinema will sound very close to what we hear on the dub stage,
> 
> 
> I'm talking nit picks about the differences.
> 
> 
> While it can be argued that the extended freq response or color of some playback systems might be preferred by some, trying to get close to what we heard on the dub stage should be every audiophiles goal IMO.
> 
> 
> And it has a lot less to do with the specs of the speakers, and almost everything to do with the acoustics of said room, the electronics and who tuned it.
> 
> 
> Our horn loaded mains, with BMS drivers, still reveal more detail than any home system I've heard, outside of Kevin Voecks personal HT.
> 
> 
> Along with the slam producer by the 4 x 15" woofers in each channel, and the thousands of watts of power behind them, active crossovers, etc, I think it's a perfectly good standard to strive for.


From what I read only IMAX has uncompressed sound. Correct me if I'm wrong are there others? I do like the audiophile goal line.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24186926
> 
> 
> From what I read only IMAX has uncompressed sound. Correct me if I'm wrong are there others?



The transition to digital cinema has reached well over 90% in the US, even greater in other parts of the world.


DCPs carry 5.1 and 7.1 as uncompressed PCM.


ATMOS uses a lossless encoding tech for transport.


35mm still uses lossy DD, SDDS and DTS.


On a typical feature in the last year, on the projects I've worked on, they have printed less than 10% 35mm on a given release. And remember that 3D can only be done digitally.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24186969
> 
> 
> The transition to digital cinema has reached well over 90% in the US, even greater in other parts of the world.
> 
> 
> DCPs carry 5.1 and 7.1 as uncompressed PCM.
> 
> 
> ATMOS uses a lossless encoding tech for transport.
> 
> 
> 35mm still uses lossy DD, SDDS and DTS.
> 
> 
> On a typical feature in the last year, on the projects I've worked on, they have printed less than 10% 35mm on a given release. And remember that 3D can only be done digitally.


Are 24 bit WAV files uncompressed audio?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24186969
> 
> 
> The transition to digital cinema has reached well over 90% in the US, even greater in other parts of the world.
> 
> 
> DCPs carry 5.1 and 7.1 as uncompressed PCM.
> 
> 
> ATMOS uses a lossless encoding tech for transport.
> 
> 
> 35mm still uses lossy DD, SDDS and DTS.
> 
> 
> On a typical feature in the last year, on the projects I've worked on, they have printed less than 10% 35mm on a given release. And remember that 3D can only be done digitally.




Thanks for the info FilmMixer. Is the mix for Atmos rooted/based in 7.1/5.1 or does it actually have more discrete channels?


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24187010
> 
> 
> Are 24 bit WAV files uncompressed audio?



Yes.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24187035
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info FilmMixer. Is the mix for Atmos rooted/based in 7.1/5.1 or does it actually have more discrete channels?



There is a 9 channel bed (7.1 plus two overhead arrays.).


Up to 62 discrete outputs from the processor.


(For example out two ATMOS stages are 54 channel setups).


Add 118 objects to the bed.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24186802
> 
> 
> So you're saying that your setup is better than a mixing theater?
> 
> 
> In what ways? What is your setup and how was the room built? How is the room treated and how is it tuned? How much head room do you have listening at reference?
> 
> 
> I take no offense... I'm just curious what makes you feel that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And I will certain concede that ULF isn't what we are taking about here...).


It would be hard to say with confidence that it would be better most mixing theaters rooms that the likes of Hans Zimmer etc use as I have never heard them. But, for commercial cinemas, you would be hard pressed to find a theater that would sound better.


My theater is solid concrete all four walls, ceiling and floor with a 250lb sealed door, and was designed acoustically by Dennis Erskine. The room is completely treated, no expense spared. I have 26,800 watts of amps that feeds my subs , LCR's and surrounds and gives me over 130db's from 18Khz down to 3-4hz using custom Quested speakers for LCR's and surrounds and 9 x 18" subwoofers. (So I guess you can say I have more than enough head room to make someone deaf if they wanted to listen at those levels) I am using the DataSat RS20i Receiver which uses Dirac Live Room EQ. If you have not heard of that receiver, it is a step up from the AP20 which possibly could be the most power commercial cinema receiver (I can't comment on the ATMOS receivers though). The RS20i is fully customizable with 16 digital channels and 16 analog channels. The room was then fine tuned though many, many hours of trail and error to get the best possible curve and in room response.


----------



## Hopinater


JapanDave your response made me go and check out your build thread. Very very nice. Wow, I'm impressed. Nice work.


----------



## FilmMixer

^^ JapanDave.


For all intents and purposes you've built a studio quality theater.


I was looking at the discussion as it relates to the translation between dubbing stages and commercial cinemas. As I stated I've been to plenty of great trims, and plenty of crummy ones.


You've obviously spent what most people looking to build commercial studios would spend, which, for me, takes it out of the realm of calling it a home theater.... It's really something.


Nice job, and commendable that you've committed so much capital into an obvious love of films and music.


In the end, we are in the master bass thread but can quickly lose site of our love of films.


We don't use "receivers" (we call them cinema processors) since we are on the production end, so I've never heard the Datasat units. But it seems like a great piece of gear. And Dirac seems to be the real deal.


Hope you ran conduit for ceiling speakers...... DTS-UHD is coming soon.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24187260
> 
> 
> JapanDave your response made me go and check out your build thread. Very very nice. Wow, I'm impressed. Nice work.


Thanks!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24187428
> 
> 
> ^^ JapanDave.
> 
> 
> For all intents and purposes you've built a studio quality theater.
> 
> 
> I was looking at the discussion as it relates to the translation between dubbing stages and commercial cinemas. As I stated I've been to plenty of great trims, and plenty of crummy ones.
> 
> 
> You've obviously spent what most people looking to build commercial studios would spend, which, for me, takes it out of the realm of calling it a home theater.... It's really something.
> 
> 
> Nice job, and commendable that you've committed so much capital into an obvious love of films and music.
> 
> 
> In the end, we are in the master bass thread but can quickly lose site of our love of films.
> 
> 
> We don't use "receivers" (we call them cinema processors) since we are on the production end, so I've never heard the Datasat units. But it seems like a great piece of gear. And Dirac seems to be the real deal.
> 
> 
> Hope you ran conduit for ceiling speakers...... DTS-UHD is coming soon.



Thank you very much for the great comments. I now see where you are coming from. My goals may differ from other people, but I specifically wanted a theater that would surpass a commercial one in regards to audio quality. I also want to surpass a cinema visually ultimately, but for the time being a 14 ft wide screen will have to do (I am planning on building another room in the future that will have a 20ft + wide screen)


I do have conduits running through the ceiling and I can't wait for DTS-UHD etc.


----------



## MKtheater

Dave,

What are your speakers?


----------



## Toe

WOW Dave, your HT sounds amazing! A 14' wide screen as well?







What projector are you using?


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24187559
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> What are your speakers?


I am using these for the LCR's,

http://vintageking.com/recording-gear/monitoring/speakers/quested-q210c-active 


They are rated 126db @ 1m at 38hz to 20khz, but over 130db @ 1m at 60hz to 20khz. I cross them @ 72hz with my subs.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24187600
> 
> 
> WOW Dave, your HT sounds amazing! A 14' wide screen as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What projector are you using?



I use the Vango LED PJ.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13050#post_24185623
> 
> 
> Does anybody have any suggestions on how to increase mid-bass slam?
> 
> 
> (if it's been mentioned, I've missed it)
> 
> 
> We have very capable subs and speakers. Our mains consist of two ea (10" woofers) in each enclosure. The center channel has four ea (6.5") woofers.
> 
> 
> What can one do to increase mid-bass slam, but not mess with the EQ of the sound system.....or is that not possible?



The cure for your midbass woes...

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/mbm-12mk2.html


----------



## JapanDave

BTW, FilmMixer, this was anounced a few days ago,

"LAS VEGAS, 8 January 2014 – Datasat Digital Entertainment, the world leaders in audio solutions for home cinema, has today announced a technology partnership agreement with Auro Technologies. The deal will see the companies collaborate in the development of a range of processors incorporating the Auro-3D® immersive sound format. The new processors will make Auro-3D® available across price points from entry level to high-end home cinema. [. . .]"


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24187772
> 
> 
> The cure for your midbass woes...
> 
> http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/mbm-12mk2.html



I am thinking that someone could use one with each front speaker (L/C/R). It looks like these have high level inputs so you could run the speaker wire from the AVR for each front channel to a mid bass module and then from the MBM to each front speaker. Is there a down side to doing this?


It seems this would simplify the integration with the rest of the system as you would really just be adding a 12 inch powerd driver to each front channel and not having to split your LFE signal or worry about phase or distance (if they are right next to the LCR speakers). Would this work or am I totally off with my thinking? I could add three of these for the cost of one JTR 228 L/C/R (which I know have other obvious advantages over my front three speakers)


Thanks

Ray


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13080#post_24186109
> 
> 
> This is how the rest of the world makes do.
> 
> 
> ...



Think that kid was watching 2 girls 1 cup 😳


----------



## Blackmambakila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24188017
> 
> 
> Think that kid was watching 2 girls 1 cup 😳



Wow Atlanta! That's where I'm from, I miss it there! I've been gone for a few years! What part do you stay at?


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13080#post_24186252
> 
> 
> How exactly is cinema audio compressed?



It's not, and I want that same lack of dynamic compression on the BD releases! I would be willing to bet Dave and others with highly capable rigs (MK, Scott, etc) would like the same....


JSS


----------



## kemiza

Hey FilmMixer thanks for informing me yesterday.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxmercy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24188250
> 
> 
> It's not, and I want that same lack of dynamic compression on the BD releases! I would be willing to bet Dave and others with highly capable rigs (MK, Scott, etc) would like the same....
> 
> 
> JSS


Exactly, right on the money!


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24187428
> 
> 
> ^^ JapanDave.
> 
> 
> For all intents and purposes you've built a studio quality theater.
> 
> 
> I was looking at the discussion as it relates to the translation between dubbing stages and commercial cinemas. As I stated I've been to plenty of great trims, and plenty of crummy ones.
> 
> 
> You've obviously spent what most people looking to build commercial studios would spend, which, for me, takes it out of the realm of calling it a home theater.... It's really something.
> 
> 
> Nice job, and commendable that you've committed so much capital into an obvious love of films and music.
> 
> 
> In the end, we are in the master bass thread but can quickly lose site of our love of films.
> 
> 
> We don't use "receivers" (we call them cinema processors) since we are on the production end, so I've never heard the Datasat units. But it seems like a great piece of gear. And Dirac seems to be the real deal.
> 
> 
> Hope you ran conduit for ceiling speakers...... DTS-UHD is coming soon.


I've seen the Datasat units used as processors in commercial cinemas and they are great units.


----------



## bossobass

As a consumer of the finished product, I could not care less what the mix folk heard through their particular hardware in their particular environments with their particular hearing curves.


It's about translating the digits on the disc to analog sound waves at my seat, nothing more, nothing less.


FilmMixer takes the opposite tact: "... trying to get close to what we heard on the dub stage should be every audiophiles goal IMO".


Being brutally frank here and speaking from personal experiences... if you have 3 guys at the board, touch none of the hardware, all of them agree that the mix/sound is great... all 3 of them "heard" something different.


Now, suppose it's a live venue and they recorded the event. It's now on whatever format it was recorded on. The mix guys now "hear" what they hear, the mastering guys then "hear" what they hear and then they hand you the tape, LP, cassette, CD, DVD or BluRay. The task now at hand is to play it back per what's on the disc (which is possible to know), not per what the sound stage personnel may have heard (which is impossible to know).


Max, nube, Josh, and all who preceded them, help us to know exactly what's on the disc (because the industry surely does not) and what hardware might most accurately reproduce it in the rooms we listen in. I'm sure Japan Dave will agree that, for one example, he most likely would never have heard of the REXXX or, if he had stumbled upon them, would not have known to buy them with little hesitation as to their capabilities or, if he had bought them anyway, how to implement them to be able to play all of the content in his fave flicks back accurately in his room cleanly... without that input.


So, how on earth would the consumer possibly have any idea what the dub stage personnel heard? Do you guys include Extension, Level, Dynamics, Peak v Average, SpecLab-type captures or any data whatsoever with your work? Do you include test results of all of the hardware through the signal chain to the loudspeakers? No. We carefully calibrate to a reference level, pop in the disc and it may blow our system to bits or need bumped by double or the vocals may be unintelligibly low or screechingly loud and clipped, etc., etc. All... over... the... map. This isn't based on opinion or conjecture, it's based on extremely accurate digital data.


We get as flat a response across as wide a BW as technology allows for with headroom and that's that. The result is what's on the disc, regardless of what anyone involved heard.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24189338
> 
> 
> As a consumer of the finished product, I could not care less what the mix folk heard through their particular hardware in their particular environments with their particular hearing curves.
> 
> 
> It's about translating the digits on the disc to analog sound waves at my seat, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> 
> FilmMixer takes the opposite tact: "... trying to get close to what we heard on the dub stage should be every audiophiles goal IMO".
> 
> 
> Being brutally frank here and speaking from personal experiences... if you have 3 guys at the board, touch none of the hardware, all of them agree that the mix/sound is great... all 3 of them "heard" something different.
> 
> 
> Now, suppose it's a live venue and they recorded the event. It's now on whatever format it was recorded on. The mix guys now "hear" what they hear, the mastering guys then "hear" what they hear and then they hand you the tape, LP, cassette, CD, DVD or BluRay. The task now at hand is to play it back per what's on the disc (which is possible to know), not per what the sound stage personnel may have heard (which is impossible to know).
> 
> 
> Max, nube, Josh, and all who preceded them, help us to know exactly what's on the disc (*because the industry surely does not*) and what hardware might most accurately reproduce it in the rooms we listen in. I'm sure Japan Dave will agree that, for one example, he most likely would never have heard of the REXXX or, if he had stumbled upon them, would not have known to buy them with little hesitation as to their capabilities or, if he had bought them anyway, how to implement them to be able to play all of the content in his fave flicks back accurately in his room cleanly... without that input.
> 
> 
> So, how on earth would the consumer possibly have any idea what the dub stage personnel heard? Do you guys include Extension, Level, Dynamics, Peak v Average, SpecLab-type captures or any data whatsoever with your work? Do you include test results of all of the hardware through the signal chain to the loudspeakers? No. We carefully calibrate to a reference level, pop in the disc and it may blow our system to bits or need bumped by double or the vocals may be unintelligibly low or screechingly loud and clipped, etc., etc. All... over... the... map. This isn't based on opinion or conjecture, it's based on extremely accurate digital data.
> 
> 
> We get as flat a response across as wide a BW as technology allows for with headroom and that's that. *The result is what's on the disc, regardless of what anyone involved heard.*



Dave...


You've always taken the position that us mixers, the creators of said data on the disc, are all in the way of getting you what think you deserve.


You constantly act like our entire industry is a bunch of incompetents, who don't know how to build rooms, don't understand acoustics, etc... and are constantly getting in our own way.


In the end, without us, and our subjective input, our "flawed" hearing, our interaction with directors and our talent, there would be no reason to even have these threads.


Of course you're entitled to your opinion, but IMO, you've so far off base I've nothing to add.


----------



## nube

And yet, Marc, the proof's in the pudding: there are certain mixers and sound designers who obviously "get it," and whose mixes and effects consistently and _objectively_ measure the best, AND _subjectively_ sound the best in practice on flat response systems.


And then there's everybody else. What explains that huge divide between greatness and mediocrity? The same as in any other profession - some people are really good at what they do, but certainly not the majority.


What is it that these giants have that the rest do not? Perhaps it's more data; perhaps it's better ears; perhaps it's better equipment. Who knows if all of that information is kept a secret? What Dave is talking about is that we're shining the light of day on a lot of processes from the perspective of the end product, and there's a real, quantifiable difference between "the best" and "the rest." I don't think that's disputable at this point, is it?


----------



## TMcG

Bossobass....Congratulations, what you essentially just described is the THX standard / philosophy. I'm with FilmMixer on this one - Even without THX certification, the mixers are trying to achieve a reference standard of how the film should sound to achieve THE DIRECTOR'S vision, plain and simple. Video imaging is manipulated all the time to achieve the director's vision, so why not audio? Do you complain about how "green" The Matrix movie looks? How much shadow and gloom Peter Jackson added to scenes in the Lord of the Rings movies? If you do, you're not getting the point.


To Nube's point, there are certainly differences in talent and experience doing anything in life, just not mixing films. But in the end, the final product is what the customer (i.e. the director, movie studio, producers, etc.) want out of their final product.


----------



## T( )( )L

FilmMixer.

How does it work in reality when you guys put sounds to a movie,do you have a "sit-down" with the director and he gives you kind of directions in scenes how he want it to be or is it more like free hands and then you guys watch the movie "together" and discuss/alter the sounds of it,curious


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24189582
> 
> 
> And yet, Marc, the proof's in the pudding: there are certain mixers and sound designers who obviously "get it," and whose mixes and effects consistently and _objectively_ measure the best, AND _subjectively_ sound the best in practice on flat response systems.
> 
> 
> And then there's everybody else. What explains that huge divide between greatness and mediocrity? The same as in any other profession - some people are really good at what they do, but certainly not the majority.
> 
> 
> What is it that these giants have that the rest do not? Perhaps it's more data; perhaps it's better ears; perhaps it's better equipment. Who knows if all of that information is kept a secret? What Dave is talking about is that we're shining the light of day on a lot of processes from the perspective of the end product, and there's a real, quantifiable difference between "the best" and "the rest." I don't think that's disputable at this point, is it?



Of course not.


There is no secret. I've spoken to many designers and mixer since I've been involved in this thread.


The fact is there are many different ways and reasons some people put in the extra effort. And there are also many who don't.


In the end, I give ULF zero thought because of the many reasons I've explained in the past (mainly that 99% of venues can't properly play it back. )


I focus on the soundtrack , and most of the films I work have been fairly well received, ULF or not.


Perhaps some perspective is in order. The vocal minority that you guys represent is certainly welcome, but I'm of the opinion that I don't need to spend a great deal of effort and resources trying to creat bass that almost no one can reproduce.


You guys all know what the dub stages, theaters and most home theaters measure at. For Bosso to suggest that what we hear is fundamentally flawed because we can't reproduce what we create for the disc is just a position I don't agree with (talking about ULF).


You guys all know the realities of cinemas, dub stages and a vast majority of home theaters.


I'm a realist, and I work with those caveats in mind.


Shine away.


----------



## raffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13080#post_24186491
> 
> 
> I don't either, but maybe I have just not been to a good commercial theater, or I am just too partial to my non purist house curve/tactile system, or.......(?). How would one go about even finding one of these reference type theaters in whatever city they are in? I am always disappointed with overall volume level, low bass reproduction and the general surround experience (for reasons I mentioned in previous post) vs what I get at home in my sweet spot. Throw in relatively dim 3d vs what I can get on my HP screen, better PQ in general (contrast, brightness, calibrated) and for me, the ONLY significant advantage to a commercial theater vs what I get at home from the theaters I have experienced is picture size. I would love to experience one of these great commercial theaters though, so if anyone knows of one in the Denver area let me know.



The Regal Continental near Hampden and I-25 has Dolby ATMOS in their large theater room. Not all movies are encoded for ATMOS, so you have look at the movie listings carefully. My wife and I saw Gravity there and it sounded very good to me. The IMAX near I-25 and Colorado is also very good.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24189546
> 
> 
> Dave...
> 
> 
> You've always taken the position that us mixers, the creators of said data on the disc, are all in the way of getting you what think you deserve.
> 
> 
> You constantly act like our entire industry is a bunch of incompetents, who don't know how to build rooms, don't understand acoustics, etc... and are constantly getting in our own way.
> 
> 
> In the end, without us, and our subjective input, our "flawed" hearing, our interaction with directors and our talent, there would be no reason to even have these threads.
> 
> 
> Of course you're entitled to your opinion, but IMO, you've so far off base I've nothing to add.



FM,


Thanks for letting me know what I've always done.










You questioned Dave's assertion that his HT audio system is better than a cinema:


> Quote:
> So you're saying that your setup is better than a mixing theater?
> 
> 
> In what ways? What is your setup and how was the room built? How is the room treated and how is it tuned? How much head room do you have listening at reference?



Of course, those of us who've followed Dave's build know that he's correct with no debate required. He has more bandwidth, more headroom and can listen at far greater levels with extremely low non-linearities at his seat than in any theater you can name, bar none.


You obviously did not know that but took his simple statement of fact in a defensive manner and called him out in what I feel was a condescending fashion. You've always taken the position that us enthusiasts are a bunch of incompetents who don't know how to build rooms, don't understand acoustics, don't have a clue about pro sound systems or pretty much anything, especially anyone who questions anything you post.


Of course, you're entitled to your opinion as well, but I also believe you are far off base, as Dave proved in his own case.


Staying on your point, you said that every audiophile should strive to hear what you heard on your sound stage. I'll ask again, how may any of us possibly know what you heard on the sound stage?


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMcG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24189727
> 
> 
> Bossobass....Congratulations, what you essentially just described is the THX standard / philosophy. I'm with FilmMixer on this one - Even without THX certification, the mixers are trying to achieve a reference standard of how the film should sound to achieve THE DIRECTOR'S vision, plain and simple. Video imaging is manipulated all the time to achieve the director's vision, so why not audio? Do you complain about how "green" The Matrix movie looks? How much shadow and gloom Peter Jackson added to scenes in the Lord of the Rings movies? If you do, you're not getting the point.
> 
> 
> To Nube's point, there are certainly differences in talent and experience doing anything in life, just not mixing films. But in the end, the final product is what the customer (i.e. the director, movie studio, producers, etc.) want out of their final product.



As long as you have the hardware to see it as it was encoded on the disc, the picture manipulation is what it is subjective and not relevant to the point brought up by FM., that every audiophile should strive to hear what he heard on his sound stage.


Again, how does one know what the mixers heard? I said the answer to that Q is to have a wide BW, flat response with headroom above reference level. Do you have an alternative solution?


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13140#post_24191270
> 
> 
> FM,
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know what I've always done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You questioned Dave's assertion that his HT audio system is better than a cinema:
> 
> Of course, those of us who've followed Dave's build know that he's correct with no debate required. He has more bandwidth, more headroom and can listen at far greater levels with extremely low non-linearities at his seat than in any theater you can name, bar none.
> 
> 
> You obviously did not know that but took his simple statement of fact in a defensive manner and called him out in what I feel was a condescending fashion. You've always taken the position that us enthusiasts are a bunch of incompetents who don't know how to build rooms, don't understand acoustics, don't have a clue about pro sound systems or pretty much anything, especially anyone who questions anything you post.
> 
> 
> Of course, you're entitled to your opinion as well, but I also believe you are far off base, as Dave proved in his own case.



Dave.. please don't tell me that I was condescending to JD.. he didn't take it that way, and I appreciated his response, and the effort (both financially and enthusiastically) that he put into his room... he certainly didn't take offense that I know of..


You can't compare his room to a commercial cinema because of it's size... you know as well as I do that large room low frequency reproduction is a much different animal than a 22 x 15 foot room. He understood the distinction I was making, and I really was curious about what he had in his room...


After looking at it, it certainly rivals the best screening rooms, and some studios, I've been in (and that's what I would compare it to...) I would certainly hope so as he spent as much as most of those places have..


Again, your tone gives off an air of superiority about the way things should be that I don't happen to agree with,or find that appealing at all...


Every time I post, you reply in a contrary manner.... in the end, I get paid to do what I do, and have been able to make a 26 year career out of it. There is a reason for it, regardless of my gaps in knowledge in certain areas...


I get it.... as a sound community, we don't measure properly, we don't monitor properly, we're all over the map, etc....


It's amazing any film comes out that sounds decent at all..










As I stated earlier, I'm much more concerned with how a soundtrack helps tell the story, and use my ears and experience rather relying on plots, graphs and charts to tell me what sounds good...


"Riddick" doesn't have any ULF... however, I think I did pretty good with the other 20,000 frequencies at my disposal.


I know, I know.. this is the bass thread... and again, as I said earlier, I'm not overly concerned with ULF... I have a bigger picture in mind.


> Quote:
> Staying on your point, you said that every audiophile should strive to hear what you heard on your sound stage. I'll ask again, how may any of us possibly know what you heard on the sound stage



You know what our specs are for film production, and can strive to match that...


We mix a film, and then take it out into the world to be shared.... while you can't of course change certain things in any given venue (RT, wall surfaces, sub capability, rake, etc) we have found that in a vast majority of cases, a vast majority of the time, we get close enough so that everyone is happy that what we are hearing is representative of what we did on the dub stage.


After almost 120 films as a mixer, I can tell you that in hearing my work in many different environments. translation isn't as big of an issue as you make it out to be...


Best to you.. no more from me.


----------



## Ozzie Isaac

Reading about JapanDaves theater makes me want to pack up my toys and go home.


Color me impressed!!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ozzie Isaac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13100_100#post_24191527
> 
> 
> Reading about JapanDaves theater makes me want to pack up my toys and go home.
> 
> 
> Color me impressed!!



Yeah, but that would be like comparing a super yacht to your bass boat or your living room to the living room of the super rich......not realistic.


And yes, I would love to have a super "living room" Home Theater system as in our case, a living room system will get more use and my wife and I will share more time together.


(currently setting up our Denon 4520ci as I deal with allergies.......ohhhhhh)


(the blu-ray player gives off sound but the television is quiet)


...







..


And then the allergies kicked in so I'm vacillating between the computer and the recliner.....I knew it.


...










(no idea yet on REW measurements)


----------



## gpmbc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24187912
> 
> 
> I am thinking that someone could use one with each front speaker (L/C/R). It looks like these have high level inputs so you could run the speaker wire from the AVR for each front channel to a mid bass module and then from the MBM to each front speaker. Is there a down side to doing this?
> 
> 
> It seems this would simplify the integration with the rest of the system as you would really just be adding a 12 inch powerd driver to each front channel and not having to split your LFE signal or worry about phase or distance (if they are right next to the LCR speakers). Would this work or am I totally off with my thinking? I could add three of these for the cost of one JTR 228 L/C/R (which I know have other obvious advantages over my front three speakers)
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ray


You could do this, the downside is that your main speakers would have to share the same low frequency cut off as the MBM. In other words to maximize the benefit of the MBM let's say its range is 50hz to 150hz, now your Mains will also have to play down to 50hz which they might have issue with and either bottom out or distort. So you'd get the added midbass contribution-win, but now your Mains could take a hit-loss. Just depends on the scenario.


----------



## ambesolman

I think these will solve the rest of our problems...

"You'll hear better separation of sounds and instruments, with less low-level masking."

http://app.audiogon.com/listings/tweaks-parade-audio-announces-our-new-carbon-fiber-outlet-cover-2014-01-10-accessories-60060


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raffin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24190857
> 
> 
> The Regal Continental near Hampden and I-25 has Dolby ATMOS in their large theater room. Not all movies are encoded for ATMOS, so you have look at the movie listings carefully. My wife and I saw Gravity there and it sounded very good to me. The IMAX near I-25 and Colorado is also very good.



Thanks Raffin!







I live just a few miles from the IMAX near I-25 and Colorado and have seen maybe a handful of movies there over the years which my comments were partly based on.


I have not experienced ATMOS though and will definitely check out the Hampden and I-25 theater which is also right near me. Thanks for the recs!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24187192
> 
> 
> There is a 9 channel bed (7.1 plus two overhead arrays.).
> 
> 
> Up to 62 discrete outputs from the processor.
> 
> 
> (For example out two ATMOS stages are 54 channel setups).
> 
> 
> Add 118 objects to the bed.




Thanks FM. I am going to check out an ATMOS presentation next time I make it out to the movies at the theater recommended to me above.


----------



## popalock

FilmMixer,


Do you ever think of me when your layin it down?


----------



## Ozzie Isaac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13140#post_24192024
> 
> 
> FilmMixer,
> 
> 
> Do you ever think of me when your layin it down?



I would sneak in stuff if that were my job. Then I would probably get fired .... wow that fantasy didn't last long.


----------



## kemiza

Boy did I start a big fire or what!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13100_100#post_24192024
> 
> 
> Do you ever think of me when your layin it down?



Eeeyew.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13140#post_24192024
> 
> 
> FilmMixer,
> 
> 
> Do you ever think of me when your layin it down?



The pipe? I hope not!😜


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13140#post_24192024
> 
> 
> FilmMixer,
> 
> 
> Do you ever think of me when your layin it down?



W.T.H ??? That sentence must have not been worded correctly ??


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13140#post_24192231
> 
> 
> Boy did I start a big fire or what!



It's all good , but more like an inferno !!!!


----------



## gpmbc

Lol Lol lol Popalock awful vulnerable with that post of yours.


----------



## ambesolman




----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13140#post_24192024
> 
> 
> FilmMixer,
> 
> 
> Do you ever think of me when your layin it down?


Umm…. Interesting. I know this can't mean what it sounds like it means.


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13140#post_24192024
> 
> 
> FilmMixer,
> 
> 
> Do you ever think of me when your layin it down?




I'm not sure what's going on in this thread but I'm going to just slowly back out of here. No one move!


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13140#post_24192024
> 
> 
> FilmMixer,
> 
> 
> Do you ever think of me when your layin it down?


Maybe he meant that as a PM........







 

 

Messin' with ya pop.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13100_100#post_24192893
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on in this thread but I'm going to just slowly back out of here. No one move!



LOL


...










Still chuckling.


...


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13140#post_24192893
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on in this thread but I'm going to just slowly back out of here. No one move!


LOL. That's funny.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13140#post_24192024
> 
> 
> FilmMixer,
> 
> 
> Do you ever think of me when your layin it down?


Could this be our first official Bass thread bromance? lol


----------



## mo949

Uh oh. This just went naval.


----------



## pokekevin

Laying down a track?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24189546
> 
> 
> Dave...
> 
> 
> You've always taken the position that us mixers, the creators of said data on the disc, are all in the way of getting you what think you deserve.
> 
> 
> You constantly act like our entire industry is a bunch of incompetents, who don't know how to build rooms, don't understand acoustics, etc... and are constantly getting in our own way.
> 
> 
> In the end, without us, and our subjective input, our "flawed" hearing, our interaction with directors and our talent, there would be no reason to even have these threads.
> 
> 
> Of course you're entitled to your opinion, but IMO, you've so far off base I've nothing to add.



Marc,


You have to remember that you are on a thread where some folks believe that adding more ULF makes you a more "competent" mixer.










Odd eh lol


----------



## Skylinestar

What contributes to the mid bass punch? Subwoofer of speaker?

Example:

12" subwoofer + speaker with 12" drivers. XO at 80Hz.

vs

15" subwoofer + speaker with 6" drivers. XO at 100Hz.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13140#post_24193468
> 
> 
> Marc,
> 
> 
> You have to remember that you are on a thread where some folks believe that adding more ULF makes you a more "competent" mixer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd eh lol



lol, odd indeed...

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1179029  


> Quote:
> Randy Thom started his career in radio and music recording before making the transition to film in 1975, when he was hired on Apocalypse Now (1979) as a sound effects recordist. Since then, Thom has worked in a wide variety of creative capacities within the sound department in over seventy five films. For example, in addition to being the music mixer on Star Wars: Episode VI - Return of the Jedi (1983), Thom was also the production sound mixer for all the footage shot in the US. Since 1983, Thom has been on staff as a sound designer and mixer at Lucasfilm's Skywalker Sound facility. He is part of a small group of sound designers that are following in Walter Murch and Ben Burtt's footsteps in the continuing work of turning motion picture sound into an art form and not simply a series of technical processes. His work on a film often begins before the film has started shooting, and becomes an integral part of the storytelling and emotional impact of the film. Randy Thom has been part of Robert Zemeckis' core creative team ever since Forrest Gump (1994). Through his career Thom has worked with such top Hollywood talents as Walter Murch, Francis Ford Coppola, George Lucas, Steven Spielberg, Brad Bird, Tim Burton, Chris Columbus, Mel Brooks and the Farrelly Brothers. *Thom has received two Academy Awards for sound, The Right Stuff (1983), and Incredibles, The (2004)_. He has fourteen Oscar nominations.*


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13140#post_24193376
> 
> 
> Laying down a track?



uh huh!


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13140#post_24192024
> 
> 
> FilmMixer,
> 
> 
> Do you ever think of me when your layin it down?



FM has said he personally didn't add a highpass on Riddick, so if the sound designers added some ULF to some effects, he didn't take it out. He may not know it is there during the process due to monitoring capabilities, though.


Some sound designers have to be aware of the ULF that is there, though, and FM has alluded to that in the past.


I am all for full bandwidth, highly dynamic soundtracks, especially when they add so much to a great film.


JSS


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13140#post_24194062
> 
> 
> lol, odd indeed...
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1179029



HTTYD..........one of my most favourite movies and soundtrack.


ULF and above bass is awesome in it...but the soundfield is just PHENOMENAL!.....It is how every mixer should be making a movie!. It's the whole package really!.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13140#post_24191362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMcG*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13110#post_24189727
> 
> 
> Bossobass....Congratulations, what you essentially just described is the THX standard / philosophy. I'm with FilmMixer on this one - Even without THX certification, the mixers are trying to achieve a reference standard of how the film should sound to achieve THE DIRECTOR'S vision, plain and simple. Video imaging is manipulated all the time to achieve the director's vision, so why not audio? Do you complain about how "green" The Matrix movie looks? How much shadow and gloom Peter Jackson added to scenes in the Lord of the Rings movies? If you do, you're not getting the point.
> 
> 
> To Nube's point, there are certainly differences in talent and experience doing anything in life, just not mixing films. But in the end, the final product is what the customer (i.e. the director, movie studio, producers, etc.) want out of their final product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you have the hardware to see it as it was encoded on the disc, the picture manipulation is what it is subjective and not relevant to the point brought up by FM., that every audiophile should strive to hear what he heard on his sound stage.
> 
> *Again, how does one know what the mixers heard? I said the answer to that Q is to have a wide BW, flat response with headroom above reference level. Do you have an alternative solution?*
Click to expand...




JapanDave's system does not have a flat FR, but seems to have the rest of that covered.


Noynyt's system does not have a flat FR, but seems to have the rest of that covered.


Popalock's system does not have a flat FR, but seems to have the rest of that covered.


MKT's system does not have a flat FR, but seems to have the rest of that covered.



Who made up the requirement that a flat FR is the desired FR target anyhow?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13100_100#post_24194701
> 
> 
> Who made up the requirement that a flat FR is the desired FR target anyhow?



If one isn't flat, they're definitely not hearing what the mixer is hearing.


With that in mind, there's no law stating you can't run your subs hot.


Flat is good as it fixes all the holes one might have in their room measurements. From there, it's a "read" option.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13170#post_24194734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13100_100#post_24194701
> 
> 
> Who made up the requirement that a flat FR is the desired FR target anyhow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one isn't flat, they're definitely not hearing what the mixer is hearing.
> 
> 
> With that in mind, there's no law stating you can't run your subs hot.
> 
> 
> Flat is good as it fixes all the holes one might have in their room measurements. From there, it's a "read" option.
Click to expand...




Show us the FR of your system 10 Hz to 20 kHz.


Just wondering if a "flat reference" is your "preference"!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13100_100#post_24194799
> 
> 
> Show us the FR of your system 10 Hz to 20 kHz.
> 
> 
> Just wondering if a "flat reference" is your "preference"!



I don't have a current 10Hz to 20 kHz graph. Here's a copy of the last graph I measured, a few days ago; Anti-Mode 8033S II + Audyssey XT. I'm currently upgrading our AVR to a Denon 4520ci and haven't made any new measurements yet. The below is intended to be a before XT32/SubEQ HT comparitive graph to compare differences between the two grades of Audyssey.


(we're running a pair of Rythmik FV15HPs, those are our mains in the avatar and the center channel is a Klipsch RC-64 II)


 


I swapped the AVR yesterday and still getting switches set so everything is up and running. I have a bit of reading to do also so I have a general idea of what I'm doing with the new system.


-


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13170#post_24194701
> 
> 
> JapanDave's system does not have a flat FR, but seems to have the rest of that covered.
> 
> 
> Noynyt's system does not have a flat FR, but seems to have the rest of that covered.
> 
> 
> Popalock's system does not have a flat FR, but seems to have the rest of that covered.
> 
> 
> MKT's system does not have a flat FR, but seems to have the rest of that covered.
> 
> 
> 
> Who made up the requirement that a flat FR is the desired FR target anyhow?



The admonition was "to strive to hear what [the mixer] heard on the sound stage".


So, the real Q is; what is the FR at the mixer's ears on his sound stage? If the standard is so cast in concrete that the answer I was given is simply "you know the spec, look it up", then why have we never seen a posted FR from any sound stage on earth? Is it a big secret?


One would certainly assume that the FR is flat before any manipulation [mixing] begins. I have not personally found that to be the case in my work in studios (music, not ST).


So, if they don't begin with a flat FR, there's no chance, even random chance, to hear what the mixer heard on his sound stage.


No one had to make up the requirement. It's a requirement by default. If you have any hope to hear what the mixers heard, you must begin with a flat FR. That's duh, 101.


----------



## ermghoti

So.... I just watched The Road (2009) on Netflix. The bass content surprised me, given the setting of the film. The earthquakes were jarring, and the few gunshots were cringingly accurate. I know there is not much quantity here (and appropriately so), but I found the quality impressive.


----------



## MKtheater

My newest measurement with just the auto EQ but stil working on the crossover

http://s191.photobucket.com/user/spinefixr/media/differntlocation_zps88e4bbb3.jpg.html  


Same for this one.


----------



## Ozzie Isaac

I just watched the War of The Worlds pod emergence scene ... it was a let down. Compared to Hulk, World War Z, Polar express etc it did nothing for me. Even Iron Man 2 Was better.


Difference is all the others were on Blu-Ray, WOTW was on DVR from DirectTV. What track does DirectTV use? Could that be the issue?


I'm running a single FV15HP, it has never failed to impress before.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ozzie Isaac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13100_100#post_24195068
> 
> 
> I just watched the War of The Worlds pod emergence scene ... it was a let down. Compared to Hulk, World War Z, Polar express etc it did nothing for me. Even Iron Man 2 Was better.
> 
> 
> Difference is all the others were on Blu-Ray, WOTW was on DVR from DirectTV. What track does DirectTV use? Could that be the issue?
> 
> 
> I'm running a single FV15HP, it has never failed to impress before.



That should tell you that you need the bluray of WOTW.


----------



## Ozzie Isaac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13170#post_24195084
> 
> 
> That should tell you that you need the bluray of WOTW.



I just wanted to make sure that was the issue. I thought maybe a single FV15HP wasn't up to the task, even though it made me giggle like a school girl on the other movies.


I guess it us a lot cheaper to just buy the blu-ray and try than to buy another FV15HP and try.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13170#post_24194799
> 
> 
> Show us the FR of your system 10 Hz to 20 kHz.
> 
> 
> Just wondering if a "flat reference" is your "preference"!



I'm still working on the digital crossover settings as these are still mostly my 'initial' configurations but I got this measurement a couple weeks ago.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13140#post_24194062
> 
> 
> lol, odd indeed...
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1179029



Yet most of the films he was nominated for aren't really discussed on this thread. What I am saying is , there is more to mixing than just adding ULF (sound designer?) I know you guys like ULF as it is the bass thread but gee lets not start saying mixers are incompetent for not adding ULF.


----------



## pokekevin

One name of interest though is Richard King who was the sound designer for some of the films you guys love IE Master and Commander, WOTW, and TDKR


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ozzie Isaac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13170#post_24195105
> 
> 
> I just wanted to make sure that was the issue. I thought maybe a single FV15HP wasn't up to the task, even though it made me giggle like a school girl on the other movies.
> 
> 
> I guess it us a lot cheaper to just buy the blu-ray and try than to buy another FV15HP and try.



If it were me, I would get the 2nd sub just to make sure it wasn't the system.


Then, I would splurge on the Blu-ray. But, that's just me talking.


----------



## Reddig

Randy Thom is definitely one of my favorite mixers!


----------



## nube

Two words:


Captain Phillips!


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13170#post_24195316
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> 
> Captain Phillips!



Whats your score then?


----------



## nube

5 stars for extension! Lots of unfiltered, tension-building, extremely low frequency goodness. Not high levels or dynamics, tho. Oddly and surprisingly, lots in the 70-150Hz range, too. Really interesting sound design, with some unusual but extremely well-designed and utterly appropriate effects and sweeps. Fantastically-made movie, too.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13170#post_24195164
> 
> 
> Yet most of the films he was nominated for aren't really discussed on this thread. What I am saying is , there is more to mixing than just adding ULF (sound designer?) I know you guys like ULF as it is the bass thread but gee lets not start saying mixers are incompetent for not adding ULF.



The Right Stuff, Cast Away, Incredibles, Polar Express, Ratatouille… almost all of his films have been discussed in various SW threads.


Of course we know there's more to a mix, please with the insults already.


Who said anyone was incompetent for using filters besides you?


For anyone who's buying the whole Galactic Standard Of Perfection story, please search the filtering-for-loudness and clipping data here and at DB.


I get FM's bias. He's repeated it many, many times. He mixes for the Cinemas and pay no mind to bandwidth. That means around d 30 Hz at the bottom. He'll argue that point but show no proof and either way the main gist is that anyone with a 10" ported sub can handle that. The problem is that 1000s of discs have strong content to 3 octaves below that. I wonder when it was decreed a crime or some sort of folly to want to include that content in playback at home?


Since DVD and BR sales and rentals dwarf cinema ticket sales, and from a consumer who couldn't care less about the cinema experience, audio included, but rents 3 movies a week and has an extensive and growing library of LDs, DVDs , BRs and 3D BRs. I lobby for the folks like myself. The all-knowing, all-powerful Oz's of the music industry destroyed a cash cow that, in the 70s, out-grossed all sports combined through a loudness wars race and generally turning out a garbage product. When the trend in STs turns in that direction, a few of us howl and jeer.


Get over it.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13170#post_24195370
> 
> 
> 5 stars for extension! Lots of unfiltered, tension-building, extremely low frequency goodness. Not high levels or dynamics, tho. Oddly and surprisingly, lots in the 70-150Hz range, too. Really interesting sound design, with some unusual but extremely well-designed and utterly appropriate effects and sweeps. Fantastically-made movie, too.



Thanks for the heads up, Nube… on my list.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13170#post_24195396
> 
> 
> The Right Stuff, Cast Away, Incredibles, Polar Express, Ratatouille… almost all of his films have been discussed in various SW threads.
> 
> 
> Of course we know there's more to a mix, please with the insults already.
> 
> 
> Who said anyone was incompetent for using filters besides you?
> 
> 
> For anyone who's buying the whole Galactic Standard Of Perfection story, please search the filtering-for-loudness and clipping data here and at DB.
> 
> 
> I get FM's bias. He's repeated it many, many times. He mixes for the Cinemas and pay no mind to bandwidth. That means around d 30 Hz at the bottom. He'll argue that point but show no proof and either way the main gist is that anyone with a 10" ported sub can handle that. The problem is that 1000s of discs have strong content to 3 octaves below that. I wonder when it was decreed a crime or some sort of folly to want to include that content in playback at home?
> 
> 
> Since DVD and BR sales and rentals dwarf cinema ticket sales, and from a consumer who couldn't care less about the cinema experience, audio included, but rents 3 movies a week and has an extensive and growing library of LDs, DVDs , BRs and 3D BRs. I lobby for the folks like myself. The all-knowing, all-powerful Oz's of the music industry destroyed a cash cow that, in the 70s, out-grossed all sports combined through a loudness wars race and generally turning out a garbage product. When the trend in STs turns in that direction, a few of us howl and jeer.
> 
> 
> Get over it.



You didn't say incompetent but others have. I'm not offended, are you?


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13170#post_24195396
> 
> 
> The Right Stuff, Cast Away, Incredibles, Polar Express, Ratatouille… almost all of his films have been discussed in various SW threads.
> 
> 
> Of course we know there's more to a mix, please with the insults already.
> 
> 
> Who said anyone was incompetent for using filters besides you?
> 
> 
> For anyone who's buying the whole Galactic Standard Of Perfection story, please search the filtering-for-loudness and clipping data here and at DB.
> 
> 
> I get FM's bias. He's repeated it many, many times. He mixes for the Cinemas and pay no mind to bandwidth. That means around d 30 Hz at the bottom. He'll argue that point but show no proof and either way the main gist is that anyone with a 10" ported sub can handle that. The problem is that 1000s of discs have strong content to 3 octaves below that. I wonder when it was decreed a crime or some sort of folly to want to include that content in playback at home?
> 
> 
> Since DVD and BR sales and rentals dwarf cinema ticket sales, and from a consumer who couldn't care less about the cinema experience, audio included, but rents 3 movies a week and has an extensive and growing library of LDs, DVDs , BRs and 3D BRs. I lobby for the folks like myself. The all-knowing, all-powerful Oz's of the music industry destroyed a cash cow that, in the 70s, out-grossed all sports combined through a loudness wars race and generally turning out a garbage product. When the trend in STs turns in that direction, a few of us howl and jeer.
> 
> 
> Get over it.



Dave.. again, please stop with your insinuations about my bias's, etc.


You don't know me, and you most certainly don't know anything about my professional reputation and industry standing.


I've gotten more PM's from AVS members who are in the industry.


There is a reason why none of them decide to engage with you on this or any of your other threads..


Randy is an amazing designer, and a fantastic mixer.... 20 years ago I had the pleasure of having him mix a film for me when I was a supervising sound editor..


One morning I happened to come out on the front "porch" at Skywlaker (where we were mixing...)


We started talking about "Forrest Gum," and we talked about why that film has nothing in the surrounds, etc...


He said to me something that had a great impact on me... "Marc, the secret to my design is reverb and low end..."


So while my work may not always have the opportunity to showcase low end (oh, and I did mix Eps 6 and 8 of "The Pacific" and "We Were Soldiers"") your conclusions about how I deal with bandwidth, etc, are greatly off track.


You only seem to be able to enjoy soundtracks looking through the measurements and graphs... I've made some great sounding tracks, and you can only disparage me for the lack of 10Hz of con tent....


IMO, that's fine, but you seem to be depriving yourself of the bigger picture..


Again, I don't need to argue why I don't seek out to create ULF in my films.. I don't filter what is given to me, and don't ask for more when presented with tracks..


I simply don't feel I need to cater to you and the privilege vocal few who can reproduce single digit frequencies and then "call me out" when I don't deliver, for whatever reason... it's my opinion, and I don't care if you think it's right or wrong.


You need to get over it, and stop making disparaging comments about me and my "bias" in public.


Good day.


----------



## kemiza

Lets run those subs hot as hell and get drunk everybody! Just tried to change the mood a little.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13170#post_24195803
> 
> 
> Lets run those subs hot as hell and get drunk everybody! Just tried to change the mood a little.



Just saw lone survivor and liked it


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13170#post_24195828
> 
> 
> Just saw lone survivor and liked it


We went last night, my wife was a crying mess along with all the other women around me. Great movie. Don't think it is going to make any of bass list here, but a few explosions might be interesting to hear at home.


----------



## BornSlippyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ozzie Isaac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13170#post_24195105
> 
> 
> I just wanted to make sure that was the issue. I thought maybe a single FV15HP wasn't up to the task, even though it made me giggle like a school girl on the other movies.
> 
> 
> I guess it us a lot cheaper to just buy the *blu-ray* and try than to buy another FV15HP and try.



Do it! I have a single HSU VTF15 and the BD of WOTW is my first movie I go to for demoing bass! It always puts a smile on my face!


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13170#post_24195737
> 
> 
> Again, I don't need to argue why I don't seek out to create ULF in my films.. I don't filter what is given to me, and don't ask for more when presented with tracks..
> 
> 
> I simply don't feel I need to cater to you and the privilege vocal few who can reproduce single digit frequencies and then "call me out" when I don't deliver, for whatever reason... it's my opinion, and I don't care if you think it's right or wrong.


OK, don't argue why you don't, but please tell us what the harm is in putting it in? Instead of catering for 98% of audiences, why not cater for 100%? Especially, when putting in ULF in most case realistically produce the sound of the scene.


Take a film like War of the Worlds and the pod scene, a lot of content below 20hz there as everyone knows and in reality, Earthquakes are measured with equipment that detect sound from 20 Hz down to 0.001 Hz. So I guess you could say that scene is trying to fairly accurately reproduce what something like that if it were actually to happen. To me, that makes a movie so much more realistic and exciting.


However, take Avatar and the tree hitting the ground, we see the ground rippling but there is not much ULF content to follow it up and to me that scene was just so unrealistic and flat, I was rather disappointed.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13170#post_24196497
> 
> 
> OK, don't argue why you don't, but please tell us what the harm is in putting it in? Instead of catering for 98% of audiences, why not cater for 100%? Especially, when putting in ULF in most case realistically produce the sound of the scene.
> 
> 
> Take a film like War of the Worlds and the pod scene, a lot of content below 20hz there as everyone knows and in reality, Earthquakes are measured with equipment that detect sound from 20 Hz down to 0.001 Hz. So I guess you could say that scene is trying to fairly accurately reproduce what something like that if it were actually to happen. To me, that makes a movie so much more realistic and exciting.
> 
> 
> However, take Avatar and the tree hitting the ground, we see the ground rippling but there is not much ULF content to follow it up and to me that scene was just so unrealistic and flat, I was rather disappointed.



Dave. I've never said I'm against putting it in or that it's harmful when it does get put in.


It doesn't just show up, however, and then arbitrarily get taken out.... In a vast majority of cases, it must be put there by intent.


Do you rally think that 2% of home theaters can properly reproduce below 16Hz?


I would guess it is well less than .5%.


Even if we concede that it's 2%, it's been been discussed that dub stages and theaters and studios aren't built to reproduce such content....


I know why all those RT tracks that Dave mentioned have the ULF in them that they do... I've also confirmed that the dub stages and design rooms where they were created don't go appreciably lower than the industry standard.


My personal option is that I'm not going to spend extra resources creating material I can't properly reproduce in a majority of venues where it will be reproduced


I don't get rid of it, but I also don't concern myself with the lack of it on the films I work on. In the end, there are so many more things in soundtracks that add to the experience than ULF almost no one can reproduce.


Looking at it another way, if I had a mixing stage that sounded better than 98% of the venues out there, I would make decisions that would adversely effect the track when played back in said places.....


To give you an example, back in the late 90's, there was a very prominent large studio that decided to install a 3 way monitoring system instead of the traditional 2 way...


When listening on such systems, you get a smoother top end, and as a result push leaves into your recorders because it isn't as fatiquing or bright as the two ways....


It's subjectively smoother.


The first film that came out was so loud, bright and brash in almost every other venue it played in that the entire industry took note and had to rethink how three way systems would move forward.


It still isn't the standard...


The same thing could be said about setting up a dub stage where you were out of line with the majority of playback venues.in terms of ULF.. However, in that case, you might pull back on the content and in 98% of venues you would be bass light...


That's not any kind of excuse, but just one of the points for discussion that comes along when designing new rooms..


So to rephrase your comment, I focus on what I know 99% of people can reprocdcue, rather than the 10hz of material that very few can......


In the end, it's just not a point of discussion that comes up with my peers, and the passion gets amplified here by a select few who have a somewhat myopic view on the subject of film sound....


I'm a big picture guy...


And again, I applaud what you've done.... It shows how truly dedicated you are to the art of film sound.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13080#post_24186186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13080_40#post_24185830
> 
> 
> Not sure if the Denon 4520 allows one to adjust the tone control with Auddessey on but it is defeated when Auddessey is turned on with my X4000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tone controls work with Audyssey as long as DEQ is off, pick your poison
Click to expand...


You mean with just the Denon 4520? My avr I can use the bass control on top of DEQ....but it's not a Denon either.


----------



## Ozzie Isaac

FM,


Thanks for taking the time to respond. I truly enjoy reading the thought process behind mixing from a professional. It is a fascinating subject.


If you wouldn't mind sharing, what kind of HT do you have, or after mixing all day is the last thing you want to do is watch a movie at home?


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13170#post_24196699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13170#post_24196497
> 
> 
> OK, don't argue why you don't, but please tell us what the harm is in putting it in? Instead of catering for 98% of audiences, why not cater for 100%? Especially, when putting in ULF in most case realistically produce the sound of the scene.
> 
> 
> Take a film like War of the Worlds and the pod scene, a lot of content below 20hz there as everyone knows and in reality, Earthquakes are measured with equipment that detect sound from 20 Hz down to 0.001 Hz. So I guess you could say that scene is trying to fairly accurately reproduce what something like that if it were actually to happen. To me, that makes a movie so much more realistic and exciting.
> 
> 
> However, take Avatar and the tree hitting the ground, we see the ground rippling but there is not much ULF content to follow it up and to me that scene was just so unrealistic and flat, I was rather disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave. I've never said I'm against putting it in or that it's harmful when it does get put in.
> 
> 
> It doesn't just show up, however, and then arbitrarily get taken out.... In a vast majority of cases, it must be put there by intent.
> 
> 
> Do you rally think that 2% of home theaters can properly reproduce below 16Hz?
> 
> 
> I would guess it is well less than .5%.
> 
> 
> Even if we concede that it's 2%, it's been been discussed that dub stages and theaters and studios aren't built to reproduce such content....
> 
> 
> I know why all those RT tracks that Dave mentioned have the ULF in them that they do... I've also confirmed that the dub stages and design rooms where they were created don't go appreciably lower than the industry standard.
> 
> 
> My personal option is that I'm not going to spend extra resources creating material I can't properly reproduce in a majority of venues where it will be reproduced
> 
> 
> I don't get rid of it, but I also don't concern myself with the lack of it on the films I work on. In the end, there are so many more things in soundtracks that add to the experience than ULF almost no one can reproduce.
> 
> 
> Looking at it another way, if I had a mixing stage that sounded better than 98% of the venues out there, I would make decisions that would adversely effect the track when played back in said places.....
> 
> 
> To give you an example, back in the late 90's, there was a very prominent large studio that decided to install a 3 way monitoring system instead of the traditional 2 way...
> 
> 
> When listening on such systems, you get a smoother top end, and as a result push leaves into your recorders because it isn't as fatiquing or bright as the two ways....
> 
> 
> It's subjectively smoother.
> 
> 
> The first film that came out was so loud, bright and brash in almost every other venue it played in that the entire industry took note and had to rethink how three way systems would move forward.
> 
> 
> It still isn't the standard...
> 
> 
> The same thing could be said about setting up a dub stage where you were out of line with the majority of playback venues.in terms of ULF.. However, in that case, you might pull back on the content and in 98% of venues you would be bass light...
> 
> 
> That's not any kind of excuse, but just one of the points for discussion that comes along when designing new rooms..
> 
> 
> So to rephrase your comment, I focus on what I know 99% of people can reprocdcue, rather than the 10hz of material that very few can......
> 
> 
> In the end, it's just not a point of discussion that comes up with my peers, and the passion gets amplified here by a select few who have a somewhat myopic view on the subject of film sound....
> 
> 
> I'm a big picture guy...
> 
> 
> And again, I applaud what you've done.... It shows how truly dedicated you are to the art of film sound.
Click to expand...


I agree that most won't be below 16hz, but I'd bet an awful lot of home setups get down to 20 quite comfortably. When we see the 30jhz and above mixes it is a bit groan inducing when it's a movie with pure earth pounding action. At least that's how I see it.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ozzie Isaac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200#post_24196847
> 
> 
> FM,
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to respond. I truly enjoy reading the thought process behind mixing from a professional. It is a fascinating subject.
> 
> 
> If you wouldn't mind sharing, what kind of HT do you have, or after mixing all day is the last thing you want to do is watch a movie at home?



It would be very hard to top the stage he works on on a home scale lol!


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200#post_24196871
> 
> 
> I agree that most won't be below 16hz, but I'd bet an awful lot of home setups get down to 20 quite comfortably. When we see the 30jhz and above mixes it is a bit groan inducing when it's a movie with pure earth pounding action. At least that's how I see it.



I don't disagree with that sentiment.. a couple of the tracks I've heard in the last year confirm what I've seen on here.


I can tell you about Riddick, as an example, there was no pre-designed LFE, and for the SFX there are some specific effects that extend down low enough to get the desired effect on the stage (the obelisk fall when towards the beginning, the avalanche), but overall the music and FX tracks are 25-30 heavy, as can be seen in the graphs.. the score was stereo pairs with a lot of synth elements... In the end, I was fairly happy with how wide and full it ended up from where we started...


----------



## newc33

I played the server room scene for the first time tonight from the movie pulse. wow this scene is truly amazing!


I played it using my fv15hps in 18 hz mode at 100 dbs and even at that level it was pretty intense! I could see this scene damaging subs if someone was watching at refrence and didn't know it was coming.


the scene sounds deep and powerful. I believe its a 16hz pulsing tone


highly recommended for demons and anyone who hasn't seen it. it instantly became a favorite


----------



## GPBURNS

Captain Philips – 5.1 DTS- MA

Fantastic audio track – supported the film magnificently

Great sense of space – front and side wall imaging

Tons of weight in lower region –

Loved it



Machete Kills – 5.1 DTS-MA

Another great track – does not plummet the depths

But the fidelity in bass is superb – lots of that really nice mid bass slam

Great surround work on this one also

Fun film but probably not everyone cup of tea

Worth it just for the audio and the babes


----------



## BornSlippyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200#post_24197107
> 
> 
> I played the server room scene for the first time tonight from the movie pulse. wow this scene is truly amazing!
> 
> 
> I played it using my fv15hps in 18 hz mode at 100 dbs and even at that level it was pretty intense! I could see this scene damaging subs if someone was watching at refrence and didn't know it was coming.
> 
> 
> the scene sounds deep and powerful. I believe its a 16hz pulsing tone
> 
> 
> highly recommended for demons and anyone who hasn't seen it. it instantly became a favorite



I was debating getting this flick but you have convinced me to buy it!


----------



## Blackmambakila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BornSlippyZ*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200#post_24197209
> 
> 
> I was debating getting this flick but you have convinced me to buy it!



Check out my clip of the server scene flexing my room. This is with just 1 Triax subwoofer, now I'm going to make another clip with 2 Triaxes!








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cvL2CedEa8


----------



## BornSlippyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blackmambakila*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200#post_24197252
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my clip of the server scene flexing my room. This is with just 1 Triax subwoofer, now I'm going to make another clip with 2 Triaxes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cvL2CedEa8



Ha! That is sweet! Those Triaxes are monsters!


----------



## Blackmambakila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BornSlippyZ*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200#post_24197336
> 
> 
> Ha! That is sweet! Those Triaxes are monsters!



Thanks! Man I just had the 2nd one shipped here not too long ago, 2,000 miles for each one to get here. I wish I lived where your at, the company is in Mineral Ridge, Ohio. I wonder how far that is from where you live


----------



## wlhungdude

about 4 hours drive... I have family in Mineral Ridge


----------



## Blackmambakila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wlhungdude*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200#post_24197680
> 
> 
> about 4 hours drive... I have family in Mineral Ridge



Not too far from PSA!


----------



## wlhungdude

my relatives are 5 minutes away from PSA's HQ... I'm about 12 hours. SlippyZ is 4 hours away. I was in Mineral Ridge during their grand opening weekend, but unfortunately I was there to say goodbye to my grandmother, God bless her, she was 97, and that was the priority. Most of my relatives there are vultures and scum, unfortunately, and I wouldn't trust them as far as I could throw them. No worries . Just hope Tom and crew have good video surveillance 24/7. Just sayin' ....


----------



## Blackmambakila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wlhungdude*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200#post_24197907
> 
> 
> my relatives are 5 minutes away from PSA's HQ... I'm about 12 hours. SlippyZ is 4 hours away. I was in Mineral Ridge during their grand opening weekend, but unfortunately I was there to say goodbye to my grandmother, God bless her, she was 97, and that was the priority. Most of my relatives there are vultures and scum, unfortunately, and I wouldn't trust them as far as I could throw them. No worries . Just hope Tom and crew have good video surveillance 24/7. Just sayin' ....



Lol! I have the same issue with some parts of my family







man 97! Wow that was a good life!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13160_40#post_24196844
> 
> 
> You mean with just the Denon 4520? My avr I can use the bass control on top of DEQ....but it's not a Denon either.



I use an Marantz 8801.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200#post_24198148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13160_40#post_24196844
> 
> 
> You mean with just the Denon 4520? My avr I can use the bass control on top of DEQ....but it's not a Denon either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use an Marantz 8801.
Click to expand...


So it doesn't sound specific to Audyssey (or Denon....well sort of since same company), just avr specific on how tone controls interface with an Audyssey setting as setup by the avr manufacturer. Not that I use my tone controls on top of DEQ on my Onkyo...but I can.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200_100#post_24198154
> 
> 
> So it doesn't sound specific to Audyssey (or Denon....well sort of since same company), just avr specific on how tone controls interface with an Audyssey setting as setup by the avr manufacturer. Not that I use my tone controls on top of DEQ on my Onkyo...but I can.



My understanding, the 4520 has the heart of a 8801 inside.


We just received and put our 4520 into service. Over the next few days, I'll learn more going over the online manual......all 227 pages of it.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200_40#post_24198154
> 
> 
> So it doesn't sound specific to Audyssey (or Denon....well sort of since same company), just avr specific on how tone controls interface with an Audyssey setting as setup by the avr manufacturer. Not that I use my tone controls on top of DEQ on my Onkyo...but I can.



Indeed manufacture dependent , the each have there own philosophies I guess, with the Marantz 8801 you can enable the sub for Pure Direct which is fine by me as I may use it and its nice to have the option.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200#post_24196988
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with that sentiment.. a couple of the tracks I've heard in the last year confirm what I've seen on here.
> 
> 
> I can tell you about Riddick, as an example, there was no pre-designed LFE, and for the SFX there are some specific effects that extend down low enough to get the desired effect on the stage (the obelisk fall when towards the beginning, the avalanche), but overall the music and FX tracks are 25-30 heavy, as can be seen in the graphs.. the score was stereo pairs with a lot of synth elements... In the end, I was fairly happy with how wide and full it ended up from where we started...



Fascinating stuff Film Mixer. For me ULF (ELF?) is not a concern as my subs rolloff about 17Hz so Im pretty happy with most movies that have a decent bass track. Midbass slam is awesome with JTR Captivators. I know there's obviously a lot of variable's you must be dealing with when creating the audio mix for a film. How much more time and effort would be spent including, where its warranted, ULF for certain scenes? I know that you've said it doesn't warrant the extra time due to the low target audience but just wondering how much time and effort does it take to mix certain scenes that justify it? Take for example a scene like World War Z Grenade bass sweep (1 hour mark of film) that everybody raves about (for good reason) that begins in the 50Hz region and finishes below 10Hz. There maybe a few other scenes in that film that plumb similar depths but lets say that was the only one. What sort of extra requirement would there be to achieve that result in the final mix? Why does that particular mixer decide to cater for the very low percentage of people who can reproduce the effect given that only a minute amount of people are going to get it? As I said it doesn't effect me but is their potential for a "special consideration" for the ULF guys given the discussions you've had here?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I know this is slightly OT. But why when I watch FotP plane roll my back right speaker (a small psb b4) the woofer flutters like crazy. Is there That much Ido in the surrounds and that low?! I have it crossed over at 100. I was like wtf!!! The excursion for that tiny driver was bad. I had never noticed it before.


Btw I was demoing at -5db MV


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13170#post_24196699
> 
> 
> Dave. I've never said I'm against putting it in or that it's harmful when it does get put in.
> 
> 
> It doesn't just show up, however, and then arbitrarily get taken out.... In a vast majority of cases, it must be put there by intent.
> 
> 
> 
> I know why all those RT tracks that Dave mentioned have the ULF in them that they do... I've also confirmed that the dub stages and design rooms where they were created don't go appreciably lower than the industry standard.
> 
> 
> My personal option is that I'm not going to spend extra resources creating material I can't properly reproduce in a majority of venues where it will be reproduced
> 
> 
> I don't get rid of it, but I also don't concern myself with the lack of it on the films I work on. In the end, there are so many more things in soundtracks that add to the experience than ULF almost no one can reproduce.
> 
> 
> So to rephrase your comment, I focus on what I know 99% of people can reprocdcue, rather than the 10hz of material that very few can......
> 
> 
> In the end, it's just not a point of discussion that comes up with my peers, and the passion gets amplified here by a select few who have a somewhat myopic view on the subject of film sound....
> 
> 
> I'm a big picture guy...
> 
> 
> And again, I applaud what you've done.... It shows how truly dedicated you are to the art of film sound.


As always Marc, I appreciate your input and insights.


I've also considered the cost-benefit ratio of seeking the 'Reference capable to 3Hz' goal that the rare few have attained or are seeking, and realizinf that at this time, with the rarity of the capability coupled with the rarity of the tracks that would fully utilize that capability, I've held off on that undertaking.


That said, my setup does delve down to single digit Hz and I DO appreciate the occasional surprise of the few tracks that come out that make use of that capability.


Your post above though, triggered my curiosity. You mentioned that you don't actively look to filter ELF/ULF effects if they're there, but make no specific effort to ensure that there are any ELF/ULF effects.


I'm still not completely clear about the workings of the industry, but would this rough analogy below, be somewhere in the ballpark?


As the mixer, you're basically like the chef, taking the list of ingredients provided and mixing them all together in just the right proportions that you see fit to produce the final dish. The ingredients are produced/provided by someone with a different job title.


Now if the ingredients included some ULF spice, you don't particularly make an effort to specifically strain/filter it out, but if it's not among the ingredients, you're not too concerned as most folks/venues won't be able to savor it anyway.


Does that mean that someone like Randy Thom for instance, instructs whoever is producing the list of ingredients, to specifically add quantities of ULF spice to the list of ingredients?


I'm just curious as to which position in the chain is responsible for the presence or absence of ULF in a mix, and in some cases a common abundance of it, or as with the BD release of The Hobbit:An Unexpected Journey, a marked lack of much bass at all.



Max


----------



## BornSlippyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blackmambakila*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200#post_24197566
> 
> 
> Thanks! Man I just had the 2nd one shipped here not too long ago, 2,000 miles for each one to get here. I wish I lived where your at, the company is in Mineral Ridge, Ohio. I wonder how far that is from where you live



Good to know that bit of info. I am not from here originally, I am from CA so any info about AV companies I can check out locally is a plus.


Thanks!


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BornSlippyZ*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200#post_24197209
> 
> 
> I was debating getting this flick but you have convinced me to buy it!



I went back and watched the whole movie and the bass is just amazing! nice low powerful bass throughout the whole movie.


it really is a must have imo


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200_100#post_24198457
> 
> 
> I know this is slightly OT. But why when I watch FotP plane roll my back right speaker (a small psb b4) the woofer flutters like crazy. Is there That much Ido in the surrounds and that low?! I have it crossed over at 100. I was like wtf!!! The excursion for that tiny driver was bad. I had never noticed it before.



My apologies to post this, it reads like your subs are too hot and can't handle the load and you're trying to dig below their capabilities. Reads like you're demanding more out of the subs then they're capable of and your sound system will benefit from upgrading to a third XS30 or the next tier of subwoofers. Maybe it's time to buy another pair and stack them.


(and yes, that bass wave on the roll is why we're doing what we do. and I love the howl when the prop nut unwinds. now that's what I'm talking about.







)


-


----------



## Mongo171

I think he's talking about the back speaker, not a sub.


----------



## BornSlippyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200#post_24198865
> 
> 
> I went back and watched the whole movie and the bass is just amazing! nice low powerful bass throughout the whole movie.
> 
> 
> it really is a must have imo



I love horror films and since this movie is on the Master List of Bass it will fit my BD library nicely! I have seen this movie on Tv but never in the BD format.


Good thing I just ordered it because Amazon only has 13 left of this movie on BD.


----------



## pitviper33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200#post_24198457
> 
> 
> I know this is slightly OT. But why when I watch FotP plane roll my back right speaker (a small psb b4) the woofer flutters like crazy. Is there That much Ido in the surrounds and that low?! I have it crossed over at 100. I was like wtf!!! The excursion for that tiny driver was bad. I had never noticed it before.
> 
> 
> Btw I was demoing at -5db MV


It's only in that one speaker? I'd say step one is swapping that surround with another one. Play the scene again and watch them. If the phenomenon moved with the speaker, there's something going on with that particular speaker. If it stayed at back right, then it's something in the signal going to that position. Further diagnosis can happen from there, but that will at least get you thinking in the right direction.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200_100#post_24198457
> 
> 
> I know this is slightly OT. But why when I watch FotP plane roll my back right speaker (a small psb b4) the woofer flutters like crazy. Is there That much Ido in the surrounds and that low?! I have it crossed over at 100. I was like wtf!!! The excursion for that tiny driver was bad. I had never noticed it before.
> 
> 
> Btw I was demoing at -5db MV



I blew up two surround speakers watching FOTP at reference. I had an THX 80hz crossover and the speakers were THX certified. I think it is during some kind of wind effect. Anyways, I upgraded the surrounds and no problems anymore. It could have been that the speaker was on it's way out and needed a little push as well. They were old speakers.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200_100#post_24198984
> 
> 
> I think he's talking about the back speaker, not a sub.



Yes, you're correct. I read woofer and went to subwoofer.


(in that case, ignore anything I had to post about in my last post in this thread)


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13170#post_24195737
> 
> 
> Dave.. again, please stop with your insinuations about my bias's, etc.
> 
> 
> You don't know me, and you most certainly don't know anything about my professional reputation and industry standing.
> 
> 
> I've gotten more PM's from AVS members who are in the industry.
> 
> 
> There is a reason why none of them decide to engage with you on this or any of your other threads..
> 
> 
> Randy is an amazing designer, and a fantastic mixer.... 20 years ago I had the pleasure of having him mix a film for me when I was a supervising sound editor..
> 
> 
> One morning I happened to come out on the front "porch" at Skywlaker (where we were mixing...)
> 
> 
> We started talking about "Forrest Gum," and we talked about why that film has nothing in the surrounds, etc...
> 
> 
> He said to me something that had a great impact on me... "Marc, the secret to my design is reverb and low end..."
> 
> 
> So while my work may not always have the opportunity to showcase low end (oh, and I did mix Eps 6 and 8 of "The Pacific" and "We Were Soldiers"") your conclusions about how I deal with bandwidth, etc, are greatly off track.
> 
> 
> You only seem to be able to enjoy soundtracks looking through the measurements and graphs... I've made some great sounding tracks, and you can only disparage me for the lack of 10Hz of con tent....
> 
> 
> IMO, that's fine, but you seem to be depriving yourself of the bigger picture..
> 
> 
> Again, I don't need to argue why I don't seek out to create ULF in my films.. I don't filter what is given to me, and don't ask for more when presented with tracks..
> 
> 
> I simply don't feel I need to cater to you and the privilege vocal few who can reproduce single digit frequencies and then "call me out" when I don't deliver, for whatever reason... it's my opinion, and I don't care if you think it's right or wrong.
> 
> 
> You need to get over it, and stop making disparaging comments about me and my "bias" in public.
> 
> 
> Good day.



Marc,


Yes, I need a disparaging remarks tutor. I apologize for any that you took personally. Your comments are not unique on this subject. The reaction they evoke is a general one to all such posts.


I'll only ask from you in return to practice what you preach in this regard.










You've told me, in public, that I'm "the only one making a big deal out of this", "... one of a select few with myopic vision...", with follow ups like "Have fun on your crusade". Now, please don't try to excuse that sort of thing as having any other meaning than what you intended it to have. I tend to lob that sort of grenade back over the fence. That part of me is not likely to change.


Here is what I find confusing and wish we could get to the bottom of it and move on:


What started our exchange was when you scolded me for suggesting that your industry should be able to monitor all content. The gist was "If you can do it, then certainly we can too". Great. The next leg of the debate had you telling me that sometimes the SDs are responsible for bandwidth and sometimes "we" are, which meant yourself and your colleagues. More great. So, you "easily" have the ability to build a monitor system that covers the full bandwidth of content (with, as you put it "hundreds of options") and you have the ability to add it when you might feel it adds something.


What followed is what leads me to use the word 'bias'.


> Quote:
> My personal option is that I'm not going to spend extra resources creating material I can't properly reproduce in a majority of venues where it will be reproduced





> Quote:
> I don't get rid of it, but I also don't concern myself with the lack of it on the films I work on. In the end, there are so many more things in soundtracks that add to the experience than ULF almost no one can reproduce.





> Quote:
> I was looking at the discussion as it relates to the translation between dubbing stages and commercial cinemas.





> Quote:
> I'm not going to answer the bold question because we've been down this road too many times to count, and then people like Tim point out how much better their rooms are and we should all cater to that ideal.
> 
> 
> That position presupposed the notion that everyone thinks that ULF content is valuable in capture, playback and reproduction... that conclusion is an opinion, and not a fact.





> Quote:
> I had a long talk the other day with our chief engineer about many things (including some of the distortion on "Immortals") and the subject of ULF came up...
> 
> 
> He pointed out some of the reasons it not only doesn't matter for him, but in his extremely informed opinion (a 20 year engineer, studio building and mixer to boot) it can cause issues with the audible portion of LFE content...
> 
> 
> Once again, just because you now have the ability to monitor below 18Hz at home, I am of the, unpopular on this thread as it might be, opinion that if you are interested in hearing the films as intended you would follow what you know to be our tuning, knowing full well how most every theater and dub stage is designed and tuned.




My reading and comprehension skills are high enough. I dislike having to posts quotes but you continue to post as though you haven't shown this obvious bias. BTW, bias is not an insult. It's simply an observation. In this case, an obvious one. My bias is toward a certain product you industry offers. Your bias seems to me the disparaging one in that it justifies telling me that I'm in such a small minority as to be irrelevant.


I read your posts to me and others, regarding


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200#post_24198487
> 
> 
> As always Marc, I appreciate your input and insights.
> 
> 
> I've also considered the cost-benefit ratio of seeking the 'Reference capable to 3Hz' goal that the rare few have attained or are seeking, and realizinf that at this time, with the rarity of the capability coupled with the rarity of the tracks that would fully utilize that capability, I've held off on that undertaking.
> 
> 
> That said, my setup does delve down to single digit Hz and I DO appreciate the occasional surprise of the few tracks that come out that make use of that capability.
> 
> 
> Your post above though, triggered my curiosity. You mentioned that you don't actively look to filter ELF/ULF effects if they're there, but make no specific effort to ensure that there are any ELF/ULF effects.
> 
> 
> I'm still not completely clear about the workings of the industry, but would this rough analogy below, be somewhere in the ballpark?
> 
> 
> As the mixer, you're basically like the chef, taking the list of ingredients provided and mixing them all together in just the right proportions that you see fit to produce the final dish. The ingredients are produced/provided by someone with a different job title.
> 
> 
> Now if the ingredients included some ULF spice, you don't particularly make an effort to specifically strain/filter it out, but if it's not among the ingredients, you're not too concerned as most folks/venues won't be able to savor it anyway.
> 
> 
> Does that mean that someone like Randy Thom for instance, instructs whoever is producing the list of ingredients, to specifically add quantities of ULF spice to the list of ingredients?
> 
> 
> I'm just curious as to which position in the chain is responsible for the presence or absence of ULF in a mix, and in some cases a common abundance of it, or as with the BD release of The Hobbit:An Unexpected Journey, a marked lack of much bass at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



Max.. your analogy is fine, and is a good generalization of how things work.


RT doesn't mix on films he didn't design, and creates, and records (he has one of the best libraries around) some fantastic stuff.


As far as your chef analogy, sound designers and mixers are all different people, with different tastes and talents... that easily, IMO, explains the differences in what you hear, even when you shine the microscope on only one of the ingredients.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200#post_24199216
> 
> 
> Marc,
> 
> 
> Yes, I need a disparaging remarks tutor. I apologize for any that you took personally. Your comments are not unique on this subject. The reaction they evoke is a general one to all such posts.
> 
> 
> I'll only ask from you in return to practice what you preach in this regard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've told me, in public, that I'm "the only one making a big deal out of this", "... one of a select few with myopic vision...", with follow ups like "Have fun on your crusade". Now, please don't try to excuse that sort of thing as having any other meaning than what you intended it to have. I tend to lob that sort of grenade back over the fence. That part of me is not likely to change.
> 
> 
> Here is what I find confusing and wish we could get to the bottom of it and move on:
> 
> 
> What started our exchange was when you scolded me for suggesting that your industry should be able to monitor all content. The gist was "If you can do it, then certainly we can too". Great. The next leg of the debate had you telling me that sometimes the SDs are responsible for bandwidth and sometimes "we" are, which meant yourself and your colleagues. More great. So, you "easily" have the ability to build a monitor system that covers the full bandwidth of content (with, as you put it "hundreds of options") and you have the ability to add it when you might feel it adds something.
> 
> 
> What followed is what leads me to use the word 'bias'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reading and comprehension skills are high enough. I dislike having to posts quotes but you continue to post as though you haven't shown this obvious bias. BTW, bias is not an insult. It's simply an observation. In this case, an obvious one. My bias is toward a certain product you industry offers. Your bias seems to me the disparaging one in that it justifies telling me that I'm in such a small minority as to be irrelevant.
> 
> 
> I read your posts to me and others, regarding


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200#post_24199069
> 
> 
> It's only in that one speaker? I'd say step one is swapping that surround with another one. Play the scene again and watch them. If the phenomenon moved with the speaker, there's something going on with that particular speaker. If it stayed at back right, then it's something in the signal going to that position. Further diagnosis can happen from there, but that will at least get you thinking in the right direction.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200#post_24199082
> 
> 
> I blew up two surround speakers watching FOTP at reference. I had an THX 80hz crossover and the speakers were THX certified. I think it is during some kind of wind effect. Anyways, I upgraded the surrounds and no problems anymore. It could have been that the speaker was on it's way out and needed a little push as well. They were old speakers.



Thanks guys good to know. In fact it is NOT the speaker as I realized it was just the driver meeting it's limits. I will now if watching that movie turn down the surrounds (although I have never heard that distortion before which is weird).


Thanks for the insight. Crazy ass movie!!


And BeeMan. Yeah I was like wtf at first hahaa. My dual xs30's handled that scene without a hitch.


----------



## emerson1

Watched 'The Conjuring' last night. I am a 100% amateur with an untrained ear. This movie had my house rocking. I watched 'Black Hawk Down' two nights ago and 'Cloverfield' a couple weeks ago and my experience with 'The Conjuring' was a lot more fun and was 3/4 of what made the movie enjoyable.


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24199388
> 
> 
> Dave... I mix around 5-6 films a year.
> 
> 
> My work habits, style and tastes are my own.
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned with ULF...
> 
> 
> It's not a discussion I've had with anyone else outside of these forums, including the hundreds of sound editors, designers and mixers who are my contemporaries.
> 
> 
> You don't like my position or comments about the whys, hows and thinking behind my reasoning, and frankly, I don't care.
> 
> 
> I'm successful (by my own goals and personal benchmarks I've set out to accomplish over the span of my career) because being a mixer has everything to do with how you connect with film makers and the talent you bring to the table, and nothing to do with ULF or my thoughts on the subject..
> 
> 
> I know about the post count, views, etc... It doesn't change my opinion about the realities of theaters, dub stages and a vast majority of home theaters.
> 
> 
> If the studios were concerned about it, they would let us know, and make sure they were doing everything they could to generate more revenue.
> 
> 
> I am only one person in this industry.... as I said, I don't care if you like my personal opinions, or my mixes, or not.
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to be a clone of RT, and in regards to ULF, I don't necessarily agree with the reasoning for why his tracks have so much energy down there... again, entitled to my opinion, and love his work for so many reasons other than his


----------



## Audionaut


I'm a dedicated *lurker* and flim/sound enthusist of sorts, hence the 1 and probably only post. But I thought this link (info) would be helpful from the mouth of Randy Thom himself on LFE and subsonic effects. Reading Randy Thom's reasoning as a film mixer for using ULF was quite interesting and eye opening. Also take note of Paul Grajek's comments on ULF. What have I learned?!...........Film mixers all have their own techniques and sound theories to their workflow. I must admit tho, I love Randy Thom's explanation. 

 

 

http://www.filmsound.org/QA/low_freq.htm

 

 

Ironically, this link I discovered on this very thread about a year or so ago.


----------



## Blackmambakila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24199484
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys good to know. In fact it is NOT the speaker as I realized it was just the driver meeting it's limits. I will now if watching that movie turn down the surrounds (although I have never heard that distortion before which is weird).
> 
> 
> Thanks for the insight. Crazy ass movie!!
> 
> 
> And BeeMan. Yeah I was like wtf at first hahaa. My dual xs30's handled that scene without a hitch.



Don't know if it helps but I have had the same thing happen on occasion. For example, when listening to music on multi ch at reference level, my drivers in the surrounds sometimes can't keep up with the low content as they are smaller in size than the towers and center. This off course happens while at higher volume levels. What I've done to counter this is while my towers and center are crossed at 80hz, I'll switch my rears to 120hz and they begin to play just fine. Just an idea for you to try out, it works in my case and might be something to try out and see if that helps. When I upgrade my HT speakers, I'm going to have all 5 speakers matching in brand and driver size and hopefully this will eliminate any weakness in the chain.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Yeah I just raised the x over to 100 in the rear speakers only. See if that helps. Thanks!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200_100#post_24199484
> 
> 
> And BeeMan. Yeah I was like wtf at first hahaa. My dual xs30's handled that scene without a hitch.



Just think, a blown opportunity at doubling up your wooffage.










As to the surrounds, too bad one can't simply grow a pair.







...










You'd have to work real hard to get ours to flap like that.


"POWER HANDLING: 150 watts maximum continuous (600 watts peak.)


..










-


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hahahyeah my little guys will have to do until we move and I build a dedicated room. Then in will go much bigger in the rears dept (put the b4's as back surr. Or wides )


----------



## audiofan1

I finally got to watch "Elysium " last night and while I can see why there is such a split on the bass quantity that not what I found which is a welcome and refreshing departure from the norm It literally is a movie you can put in set the volume to reference and watch . First thing I'd like to note is the High Fidelity of the soundtrack itself, as it had some great directional pans in directions rarely used in movies that made the experience more engaging, the use of the surround mix to recreate an atmosphere around you was just incredible. This soundtrack screams reference and sits on my list with the best of 2013 that being "Oblivion" and "Oz the Great and Powerful" as judged by a whole, but the ELF here is masterpiece and like the rest of the track was in perfect proportion . I could find nothing about this track that distracted me from what was going on on the screen and like the dynamic range of Oblivion the volume tracked down to reference with precision all the way! So in comparison to the vast majority of soundtracks out that do have a more perceivable midbass presence at a given volume of playback it can overshadow the soundtrack and other frequencies at times until the right volume is found for the movie itself , 'Elysium" was a sheer pleasure and i must admit, lacking nothing! Its flat out reference 5 star beyond a shadow of a doubt.










Now I have to buy it


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audionaut*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24199764
> 
> 
> I'm a dedicated *lurker* and flim/sound enthusist of sorts, hence the 1 and probably only post. But I thought this link (info) would be helpful from the mouth of Randy Thom himself on LFE and subsonic effects. Reading Randy Thom's reasoning as a film mixer for using ULF was quite interesting and eye opening. Also take note of Paul Grajek's comments on ULF. What have I learned?!...........Film mixers all have their own techniques and sound theories to their workflow. I must admit tho, I love Randy Thom's explanation.
> 
> 
> http://www.filmsound.org/QA/low_freq.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, this link I discovered on this very thread about a year or so ago.



To be clear, in reading this, there really isn't any mention of ULF, usage of LFE in general.



From the article:


> Quote:
> RANDY THOM: Sounds in the range of 30 to 80 hertz are used fairly often in films
> 
> these days. Some would say too often. It can be a good way to make a
> 
> moment powerful without making it seem too loud. We tend to associate
> 
> very low frequencies with dramatically powerful events... like
> 
> earthquakes... and earthquakes are rarely loud. These very low
> 
> frequency sounds are often derived from sounds already in the mix.
> 
> There are hardware and software "sub harmonic generators" that will
> 
> into which you can feed an explosion, or anything that already has
> 
> some significant low frequency content, and the sub generator will
> 
> produce lower harmonics of that sound. And sometimes the 30 to 80
> 
> hertz sounds are produced on their own. For those who might not be
> 
> aware of it, the ".1" in a "5.1" sound system is for these extremely
> 
> low frequencies. Of course, many theaters won't reproduce those low
> 
> frequencies accurately, and some won't reproduce them at all, so it
> 
> isn't wise to depend TOO much on them.
> 
> 
> It's generally considered a bad idea to have continuous sub material
> 
> in a long sequence. Much better to use it sparingly. That way it has
> 
> more impact when you do use it.


BTW.. it's his bday.


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24199951
> 
> 
> I finally got to watch "Elysium " last night and while I can see why there is such a split on the bass quantity that not what I found which is a welcome and refreshing departure from the norm It literally is a movie you can put in set the volume to reference and watch . First thing I'd like to note is the High Fidelity of the soundtrack itself, as it had some great directional pans in directions rarely used in movies that made the experience more engaging, the use of the surround mix to recreate an atmosphere around you was just incredible. This soundtrack screams reference and sits on my list with the best of 2013 that being "Oblivion" and "Oz the Great and Powerful" as judged by a whole, but the ELF here is masterpiece and like the rest of the track was in perfect proportion . I could find nothing about this track that distracted me from what was going on on the screen and like the dynamic range of Oblivion the volume tracked down to reference with precision all the way! So in comparison to the vast majority of soundtracks out that do have a more perceivable midbass presence at a given volume of playback it can overshadow the soundtrack and other frequencies at times until the right volume is found for the movie itself , 'Elysium" was a sheer pleasure and i must admit, lacking nothing! Its flat out reference 5 star beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to buy it



I agree wholeheartedly that Elysium is a reference blu-ray movie as far as sound design is concerned. Some have mentioned that they were unimpressed with the dynamic range of this movie. Baffling, as Elysium and Oblivion are the two best sounding movies for me this past year. I also set the volume close to reference for both movies which is rare for me. Superman, Star Trek Into Darkness, Pacific Rim, and other loud movies were all ear fatiguing in comparison.



Side note...I am running a 9.1 Denon AVR-4520, Martinlogan Motions series, with a Seaton Submersive HP sub.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24200116
> 
> 
> I agree wholeheartedly that Elysium is a reference blu-ray movie as far as sound design is concerned. Some have mentioned that they were unimpressed with the dynamic range of this movie. Baffling, as Elysium and Oblivion are the two best sounding movies for me this past year. I also set the volume close to reference for both movies which is rare for me. Superman, Star Trek Into Darkness, Pacific Rim, and other loud movies were all ear fatiguing in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> Side note...I am running a 9.1 Denon AVR-4520, Martinlogan Motions series, with a Seaton Submersive HP sub.



I'd say the gun effects were really lacking the punch. Other than that the rest was good.


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24200224
> 
> 
> I'd say the gun effects were really lacking the punch. Other than that the rest was good.



I wish all gun effects sounded like they do in Book of Eli and Max Payne, but I digress.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24200247
> 
> 
> I wish all gun effects sounded like they do in Book of Eli and Max Payne, but I digress.



or open range!


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24200264
> 
> 
> or open range!



My 1911 Colt .45 ACP with ear protection sounds pretty darn close to Book of Eli sound effects!


----------



## kemiza

So ULF and ELF aren't real definitions to describe low bass?


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24200292
> 
> 
> So ULF and ELF aren't real definitions to describe low bass?



ELF (Extra Low Frequencies) go from 3Hz - 30Hz.


SLF (Super Low Frequencies) go from 30Hz - 300Hz.


ULF (Ultra Low Frequencies) go from 300Hz - 3KHz.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24200321
> 
> 
> ELF (Extra Low Frequencies) go from 3Hz - 30Hz.
> 
> 
> SLF (Super Low Frequencies) go from 30Hz - 300Hz.
> 
> 
> ULF (Ultra Low Frequencies) go from 300Hz - 3KHz.


Are they real definitions or did someone on this thread make it up like the ratings scale?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24200383
> 
> 
> Are they real definitions or did someone on this thread make it up like the ratings scale?



real.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24200321
> 
> 
> ELF (Extra Low Frequencies) go from 3Hz - 30Hz.
> 
> 
> SLF (Super Low Frequencies) go from 30Hz - 300Hz.
> 
> 
> ULF (Ultra Low Frequencies) go from 300Hz - 3KHz.



My question, is there a good, better, best with the above ?


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24200383
> 
> 
> Are they real definitions or did someone on this thread make it up like the ratings scale?



Google is your friend.


It's called the Electromagnetic Spectrum. We hear only a very small percentage of it in our audio range.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24200448
> 
> 
> My question, is there a good, better, best with the above ?



All depends on what you mean with the above.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200_100#post_24200448
> 
> 
> My question, is there a good, better, best with the above ?



Sure. A subwoofer system that can open door number one.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24199951
> 
> 
> I finally got to watch "Elysium " last night and while I can see why there is such a split on the bass quantity that not what I found which is a welcome and refreshing departure from the norm It literally is a movie you can put in set the volume to reference and watch . First thing I'd like to note is the High Fidelity of the soundtrack itself, as it had some great directional pans in directions rarely used in movies that made the experience more engaging, the use of the surround mix to recreate an atmosphere around you was just incredible. This soundtrack screams reference and sits on my list with the best of 2013 that being "Oblivion" and "Oz the Great and Powerful" as judged by a whole, but the ELF here is masterpiece and like the rest of the track was in perfect proportion . I could find nothing about this track that distracted me from what was going on on the screen and like the dynamic range of Oblivion the volume tracked down to reference with precision all the way! So in comparison to the vast majority of soundtracks out that do have a more perceivable midbass presence at a given volume of playback it can overshadow the soundtrack and other frequencies at times until the right volume is found for the movie itself , 'Elysium" was a sheer pleasure and i must admit, lacking nothing! Its flat out reference 5 star beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to buy it



Shoot me a PM if you want to buy my sealed copy. Besides the DEEP bass, there was nothing special about this track IMO. Oblivion overall kills it. Overall still a very good track, but definitely not reference IMO.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24200494
> 
> 
> Google is your friend.
> 
> 
> It's called the Electromagnetic Spectrum. We hear only a very small percentage of it in our audio range.


Ok I googled that. ULF is voice frequency not ultra low frequency. Somebody on this thread made that one up.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24200321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24200292
> 
> 
> So ULF and ELF aren't real definitions to describe low bass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELF (Extra Low Frequencies) go from 3Hz - 30Hz.
> 
> 
> SLF (Super Low Frequencies) go from 30Hz - 300Hz.
> 
> 
> ULF (Ultra Low Frequencies) go from 300Hz - 3KHz.
Click to expand...

SNLF (Sweet N Low Frequencies) - Barry White's voice.











Max


----------



## kemiza

We should rename this thread "ELF" and only "ELF" movies should be on the 5 star list.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24199326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200#post_24198487
> 
> 
> As always Marc, I appreciate your input and insights.
> 
> 
> I've also considered the cost-benefit ratio of seeking the 'Reference capable to 3Hz' goal that the rare few have attained or are seeking, and realizinf that at this time, with the rarity of the capability coupled with the rarity of the tracks that would fully utilize that capability, I've held off on that undertaking.
> 
> 
> That said, my setup does delve down to single digit Hz and I DO appreciate the occasional surprise of the few tracks that come out that make use of that capability.
> 
> 
> Your post above though, triggered my curiosity. You mentioned that you don't actively look to filter ELF/ULF effects if they're there, but make no specific effort to ensure that there are any ELF/ULF effects.
> 
> 
> I'm still not completely clear about the workings of the industry, but would this rough analogy below, be somewhere in the ballpark?
> 
> 
> As the mixer, you're basically like the chef, taking the list of ingredients provided and mixing them all together in just the right proportions that you see fit to produce the final dish. The ingredients are produced/provided by someone with a different job title.
> 
> 
> Now if the ingredients included some ULF spice, you don't particularly make an effort to specifically strain/filter it out, but if it's not among the ingredients, you're not too concerned as most folks/venues won't be able to savor it anyway.
> 
> 
> Does that mean that someone like Randy Thom for instance, instructs whoever is producing the list of ingredients, to specifically add quantities of ULF spice to the list of ingredients?
> 
> 
> I'm just curious as to which position in the chain is responsible for the presence or absence of ULF in a mix, and in some cases a common abundance of it, or as with the BD release of The Hobbit:An Unexpected Journey, a marked lack of much bass at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max.. your analogy is fine, and is a good generalization of how things work.
> 
> 
> RT doesn't mix on films he didn't design, and creates, and records (he has one of the best libraries around) some fantastic stuff.
> 
> 
> As far as your chef analogy, sound designers and mixers are all different people, with different tastes and talents... that easily, IMO, explains the differences in what you hear, even when you shine the microscope on only one of the ingredients.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply Marc. So RT's tracks are the way they are because he specifically creates his own ELF ingredients to mix in (or uses ELF effects he already has in his library)? Interesting.


Is that a rarity (i.e. the person doing the mixing putting their own effects in the mix)? Something that some mixers do but not others? Or a common practice with most mixers drawing from their own libraries to add their ingredients to produce their desired outcome?


The business in general is quite fascinating and it's great to hear from someone in the industry.



Max


----------



## GPBURNS

Ninja: Shadow of a Tear - TrueHD


mother of god

organ rearranging LFE on this one

insane weight on this track


fight scenes were superb


I run my Seatons (3) flat so be careful if running super hot


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Worth a blind buy?


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13260#post_24200811
> 
> 
> Worth a blind buy?



if you the like the genre - sure

just mostly fight scenes - weak on story

incredible audio


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13260#post_24200733
> 
> 
> Ninja: Shadow of a Tear - TrueHD
> 
> 
> mother of god
> 
> organ rearranging LFE on this one
> 
> insane weight on this track
> 
> 
> fight scenes were superb
> 
> 
> I run my Seatons (3) flat so be careful if running super hot



Not seeing this on NF for some reason, so may have to blind buy. Thanks for the heads up!


Edit: found it (Ninja 2), but still not available on disc, just streaming.


----------



## MKtheater

I just watched Dredd with the IB for the first time and man, that movie is wicked! Love the bass in that one.


----------



## stitch1

Dredd was a lot of fun.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Dredd is one of my new favorites. It also has an epic 7.1 mix that was DTS Neo X optimized.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13260#post_24202057
> 
> 
> Dredd is one of my new favorites. It also has an epic 7.1 mix that was DTS Neo X optimized.



Great I just bought this! Conjuring a fun ride loved the use of bass creating tension and scare factor. Not what I would call enjoyable though as my nerves were shot trying hard not to look away and be a man while watching this.


----------



## MKtheater

Does anyone have that graph of the school classroom scene from Dredd? I know it is around here. There is also a pulse like scene in it as well. Great LFE movie and overall sound.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

just ordered Ninja 2


----------



## emerson1

Is there a guide anywhere explaining how to read these charts others have posted? Looks like some bad weather is just coming through my living room.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13260#post_24203031
> 
> 
> just ordered Ninja 2



Curious if Ninja 1 has good bass as well since it is only $8 on Amazon.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13260#post_24203027
> 
> 
> Does anyone have that graph of the school classroom scene from Dredd? I know it is around here. There is also a pulse like scene in it as well. Great LFE movie and overall sound.



I think there was one somewhere. That scene is a good one. A strong 15hz centered rumble.


----------



## Reddig

Dredd was awesome in my theater!


----------



## nube

Dredd - Classroom Scene


(The scene is not nearly as hot as represented in this graph, so this is just an illustration of the frequencies in play. It's actually quite low level, but enough to add tension to the scene.)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6840#post_22857467


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200_100#post_24204452
> 
> 
> Dredd - Classroom Scene
> 
> 
> (The scene is not nearly as hot as represented in this graph, so this is just an illustration of the frequencies in play. It's actually quite low level, but enough to add tension to the scene.)



Thank you, exactly what I was looking for, I was at page 65 fishing for a graph LOL. I am just getting used to different effects from the new IB. I don't remember this effect being as loud before. There was another scene that reminded me of pulse server room. It happened after the classroom but I was falling asleep last night. It was still pretty cool. The point is these unfiltered or full bandwidth films just have a nice feel to them. Is there a scene similar to this but at 10hz and then 5hz?


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13260#post_24204626
> 
> 
> Is there a scene similar to this but at 10hz and then 5hz?



Dredd - Chapter 1










Dredd - Chapter 4










Dredd - Chapter 5










Dredd - Chapter 7


----------



## metalsaber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattroatl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24200247
> 
> 
> I wish all gun effects sounded like they do in Book of Eli and Max Payne, but I digress.



Id rather the be realistic like they were in Heat.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13260#post_24200882
> 
> 
> Not seeing this on NF for some reason, so may have to blind buy. Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> 
> Edit: found it (Ninja 2), but still not available on disc, just streaming.



you will probably really like it based on past comments

was just checking out the sound designer on this - he recently did Phantom and Evil Dead - which I found really good

also Man with the Iron Fist - I found that one had too much LFE ( I know no such thing on thread)


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13260#post_24205250
> 
> 
> you will probably really like it based on past comments
> 
> was just checking out the sound designer on this - he recently did Phantom and Evil Dead - which I found really good
> 
> also Man with the Iron Fist - I found that one had too much LFE ( I know no such thing on thread)



Great info, thanks. I really enjoyed all three of those tracks for bass and overall. It's on the way from Amazon.










I also have Ninja 1 up next from Netflix, so will give my thoughts on that one if someone else does not beat me to it.



Edit: Off topic, but it sounds like Ninja 2 has an excellent transfer as well which is even more incentive to check it out. Here is a review by Phantom Stranger over in the PQ thread.....



*Ninja II: Shadow of a Tear


recommendation: Tier 0* (top quarter)


Filmed on the RED Epic camera and given a completely unfiltered, unprocessed digital grading, Ninja II is the best live-action picture quality I saw on Blu-ray in 2013. Insane levels of detail, presented in a razor-sharp presentation that exudes depth and dimensionality. I do think Monsters University is the undisputed champion of 2013, but it can't get much better than Ninja II. A really fun movie that looked like it had a much bigger budget than it actually did in reality. I thought it easily bested both Pacific Rim and Kick-Ass 2, which both show heavy amounts of CGI and digital composites, softening the picture at times.*


Were you impressed with the PQ as well GPBURNS?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metalsaber*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13260#post_24205188
> 
> 
> Id rather the be realistic like they were in Heat.



Eh for me not really, an M16/4, M9, and M45 aren't that great sounding from my experience


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metalsaber*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13260#post_24205188
> 
> 
> Id rather the be realistic like they were in Heat.



Depends on the movie.


----------



## sneteric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13260#post_24204334
> 
> 
> Dredd was awesome in my theater!


Same here!


----------



## metalsaber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13260#post_24206112
> 
> 
> Depends on the movie.



I suppose. I just can't imagine the shootout in Heat being Hollywoodized and still have the same awe inspiring affect.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sneteric*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13260#post_24206157
> 
> 
> 
> Same here!



Me as well.







The classroom scene always comes to mind, but the audio in general and overall is very well done IMO. Throw in great 3d and this is well worth owning from my perspective.


----------



## srw1000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24199388
> 
> 
> If anyone has any more questions about film sound or mixing, I think I'll start a thread somewhere else so we can stop clogging up this one, where I don't have much to add on the subject at hand.


Have you ever considered creating posts like the one from Tom Johnson that David Bott posted here ?


It was a nice peak behind the curtain, and offered us some guidance on what kind of things to listen for in a movie that we may either miss or take for granted.


You may get something out of it also, from the feedback of forum members, and how we noticed or reacted to certain scenes.


Scott


----------



## nube

After seeing it discussed today, I measured Ninja 2, aka Ninja: Shadow of a Tear. Check out the PvA graph.


It's very, very steeply filtered at 20Hz. Looks to have very loud content from about 21-39Hz, and a -10dB point of 13Hz. Not bad. Looks like a 4 star bass movie, by all accounts. I just hope it's not as heavy-handed as the other stuff that sound designer and mixing team has produced.


While you're checking out the measurements for Ninja 2, please vote on all the polls we have going on over there so we can file away the big backlog of measurements into their proper rankings, and get started on new ones.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13240_40#post_24200733
> 
> 
> Ninja: Shadow of a Tear - TrueHD
> 
> 
> mother of god
> 
> organ rearranging LFE on this one
> 
> insane weight on this track
> 
> 
> fight scenes were superb
> 
> 
> I run my Seatons (3) flat so be careful if running super hot



Thanks for the recommendation











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13240_40#post_24205250
> 
> 
> you will probably really like it based on past comments
> 
> was just checking out the sound designer on this - he recently did Phantom and Evil Dead - which I found really good
> 
> also Man with the Iron Fist - I found that one had too much LFE ( I know no such thing on thread)



This one for the bass seems to rest somewhere in between the ones above mentioned.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13240_40#post_24205312
> 
> 
> Great info, thanks. I really enjoyed all three of those tracks for bass and overall. It's on the way from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have Ninja 1 up next from Netflix, so will give my thoughts on that one if someone else does not beat me to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Off topic, but it sounds like Ninja 2 has an excellent transfer as well which is even more incentive to check it out. Here is a review by Phantom Stranger over in the PQ thread.....
> 
> 
> 
> *Ninja II: Shadow of a Tear
> 
> 
> recommendation: Tier 0* (top quarter)
> 
> 
> Filmed on the RED Epic camera and given a completely unfiltered, unprocessed digital grading, Ninja II is the best live-action picture quality I saw on Blu-ray in 2013. Insane levels of detail, presented in a razor-sharp presentation that exudes depth and dimensionality. I do think Monsters University is the undisputed champion of 2013, but it can't get much better than Ninja II. A really fun movie that looked like it had a much bigger budget than it actually did in reality. I thought it easily bested both Pacific Rim and Kick-Ass 2, which both show heavy amounts of CGI and digital composites, softening the picture at times.*
> 
> 
> Were you impressed with the PQ as well GPBURNS?



Yes the picture quality I was able to obtain from a Netflix stream was first rate with some moments that could rival Avatar.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13280_40#post_24206830
> 
> 
> After seeing it discussed today, I measured Ninja 2, aka Ninja: Shadow of a Tear. Check out the PvA graph.
> 
> 
> It's very, very steeply filtered at 20Hz. Looks to have very loud content from about 21-39Hz, and a -10dB point of 13Hz. Not bad. Looks like a 4 star bass movie, by all accounts. I just hope it's not as heavy-handed as the other stuff that sound designer and mixing team has produced.
> 
> 
> While you're checking out the measurements for Ninja 2, please vote on all the polls we have going on over there so we can file away the big backlog of measurements into their proper rankings, and get started on new ones.



I had to watch this on Netflix and it only had the stereo option for sound , so I watched it in DTS NEO cinema and still came away impressed! while I didn't find a lot of bass diversity what was there was presented cleanly with a significant amount of weight while not approaching "The Man with Iron Fist" heavy handedness, it was perhaps and could be considered a toned down version of it with a few unique moments of its own . The ripples of the ELF penetrated the whole room well. I'm now wondering if I missed anything by not having the track from an actual disc on hand. Which was it DTS or Dolby?

And thanks for the quick graphs


----------



## nube

It was the 5.1 TrueHD track. All my measurements are the retail region 1 discs, unless otherwise noted, and note which track after the title (in parentheses).


----------



## Helmutz88

Loved this version of Dredd...founds it's way home Boxing day







..Urban rocks the same as he did in Doom.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Helmutz88*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13260#post_24208424
> 
> 
> Loved this version of Dredd...founds it's way home Boxing day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..Urban rocks the same as he did in Doom.


Not to offend or trample upon tradition but as someone from the US, Boxing day seems like an odd holiday to celebrate considering it's origins; unless you are of the servant class. It's tradition being that a LORD would give a gift to their servants in thanks for their service on the day following Christmas, usually because the servants could not celebrate Christmas as they were expected to serve that day. I just researched it for the first time today after wondering what it was. So the fact that a traditional day of gift giving to less fortunate has turned into a bank holiday seems odd. Usually holidays happen in reverse of that.


And back on Topic, yes the new Dredd is a damned good film in many areas, 3D quality, sound quality, LFE usage, and finally as an accurate reproduction of the Dredd canon.


----------



## nube

Boxing Day, in modern times, is a day to volunteer and donate your time/money/gifts to charity or to someone who needs it. I think the definition of it that you read is too literal, and that the practice of it is wonderful - people don't do enough volunteering or donating to those less fortunate... Hell, my family honors Boxing Day, even though we're red-blooded Midwesterners, through and through.


----------



## Helmutz88

Boxing day here is the same as your Black Friday...one day, best deals of the year.


----------



## BornSlippyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blackmambakila*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13200#post_24197252
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my clip of the server scene flexing my room. This is with just 1 Triax subwoofer, now I'm going to make another clip with 2 Triaxes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cvL2CedEa8



I watched the whole Pulse movie this afternoon and it was fantastic! My VTF got a workout in the Server Room scene and I loved it! Out of the BDs I own, this film and WOTW are my go to right now for demo material for incredible BASS!


----------



## maxmercy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24208598
> 
> 
> the new Dredd is a damned good film in many areas, 3D quality, sound quality, LFE usage, and finally as an accurate reproduction of the Dredd canon.



Completely agree. If you want, 'like' the Facebook "Make a Dredd Sequel" page.....I want to see another one...


JSS


----------



## Blackmambakila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BornSlippyZ*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24212146
> 
> 
> I watched the whole Pulse movie this afternoon and it was fantastic! My VTF got a workout in the Server Room scene and I loved it! Out of the BDs I own, this film and WOTW are my go to right now for demo material for incredible BASS!



Dont you wish all movies had that kind of kick! Man its funny witha name like pulse, when I play that scene its like my house is alive and breathing!!!!


----------



## Ozzie Isaac

Is pulse another bass heavy Horror flick?


Also, Dredd was awesome. Not holding my breath for a remake though.


----------



## Scott27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ozzie Isaac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24212230
> 
> 
> Is pulse another bass heavy Horror flick?
> 
> 
> Also, Dredd was awesome. Not holding my breath for a remake though.



I am, I figure they've got about 2 minutes before i pass out from lack of oxygen, come on...please please please please zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ozzie Isaac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24212353
> 
> 
> I am, I figure they've got about 2 minutes before i pass out from lack of oxygen, come on...please please please please zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Believe me, if I thought it would help I would!


----------



## eNoize

 Man of Tai Chi 


A fun martial arts flick with Keanu Reeves making his directorial debut. Nice bass but doesn't really dig deep below 35Hz with authority.

 


The one small dip below 20Hz is from the start of the movie, right at the very beginning with logos from production companies


00.00.10 (intro)


----------



## eNoize

 The Family 


Decent action comedy from Luc Besson, but several nice dips centered around 27-29Hz though nothing very demanding

 


Best moments come in the last half hour during a gunfight and a couple explosions, but again, nothing with authority.


01.31.00 - 01.31.55
 


01.37.00 - 01.37.30
 


01.42.55 - 01.43.05


----------



## Blackmambakila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ozzie Isaac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24212230
> 
> 
> Is pulse another bass heavy Horror flick?
> 
> 
> Also, Dredd was awesome. Not holding my breath for a remake though.



You be the judge lol

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=c4-feed-u&v=8cvL2CedEa8


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blackmambakila*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24212755
> 
> 
> You be the judge lol
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=c4-feed-u&v=8cvL2CedEa8


You need to come over to my theater, then you will be adding other 3 of those subs to your system.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blackmambakila*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24212205
> 
> 
> Dont you wish all movies had that kind of kick! Man its funny witha name like pulse, when I play that scene its like my house is alive and breathing!!!!



haha thats exactly what I thought when running that scene for the first time with my duals...







you can feel the walls flexing


----------



## Blackmambakila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24213390
> 
> 
> You need to come over to my theater, then you will be adding other 3 of those subs to your system.



Ive got 6-15in drivers now, ive added since that video







Man itd be awesome to see your setup!! You are right, if I heard it id be in trouble! Id live in a box on the side of the road because my house would be a pile of rubble


----------



## Rick27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ozzie Isaac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24212230
> 
> 
> Is pulse another bass heavy Horror flick?
> 
> 
> Also, Dredd was awesome. Not holding my breath for a remake though.


Hi Ozzie Isaac

 

Yes, Dredd is awesome although I would be more concerned about not holding my breath for another great soundtrack









 

All the best

 

Rick.


----------



## Ozzie Isaac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24213983
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ozzie Isaac
> 
> 
> Yes, Dredd is awesome although I would be more concerned about not holding my breath for another great soundtrack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best
> 
> 
> Rick.



True!


I spent so much time focusing on my display in the past I completely neglected the sound. Now good sound tracks are almost more important to me than video quality. I can't believe I didn't upgrade my audio sooner! It has changed my entire outlook.


----------



## Ozzie Isaac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24213390
> 
> 
> You need to come over to my theater, then you will be adding other 3 of those subs to your system.



Your theater could become a pilgrimage location for AVS enthusiasts! Just amazing.


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ozzie Isaac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24214111
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*
> 
> 
> You need to come over to my theater, then you will be adding other 3 of those subs to your system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your theater could become a pilgrimage location for AVS enthusiasts! Just amazing.


 


> I agree. It could be the Mecca of AVS enthusiasts!


 


>


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24214323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ozzie Isaac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24214111
> 
> 
> 
> You need to come over to my theater, then you will be adding other 3 of those subs to your system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your theater could become a pilgrimage location for AVS enthusiasts! Just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> I agree. It could be the Mecca of AVS enthusiasts!
Click to expand...


Have you heard it? Is it true?

Yes. It is .... awesome!


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24215210
> 
> 
> Have you heard it? Is it true?
> 
> Yes. It is .... awesome!


----------



## MemX

I know it's a page back now, but I just wanted to say thank you again, FilmMixer, for giving us an insight into your working world and also your mindset as you mix










I'm not going to deny that I would prefer massive globs of sub-10Hz bass more regularly







but I entirely understand your viewpoint and reasoning. I can also see Bosso's point of view re: the realism sub-10Hz stuff brings - I guess that one can only hope that one day audio systems capable of that sort of playback in theatres become and homes widely available and cheap enough that they are actually installed, so that perhaps more emphasis is put on ULF by the industry as a whole, but I won't hold my breath







lol


Thanks again!


----------



## mrcoop

Getaway...horrible movie but liked some of the bass. Love the way the couch would vibrate during some of those car scenes. Awesome car. Nothing seemed low but did have some fun bass.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24217267
> 
> 
> Getaway...horrible movie but liked some of the bass. Love the way the couch would vibrate during some of those car scenes. Awesome car. Nothing seemed low but did have some fun bass.



There was some pretty low stuff. I thought the power plant scene was fantastic and I rewound that one a couple times. There were a few other solid scenes as well.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24217223
> 
> 
> I know it's a page back now, but I just wanted to say thank you again, FilmMixer, for giving us an insight into your working world and also your mindset as you mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to deny that I would prefer massive globs of sub-10Hz bass more regularly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I entirely understand your viewpoint and reasoning. I can also see Bosso's point of view re: the realism sub-10Hz stuff brings - I guess that one can only hope that one day audio systems capable of that sort of playback in theatres become and homes widely available and cheap enough that they are actually installed, so that perhaps more emphasis is put on ULF by the industry as a whole, but I won't hold my breath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> Thanks again!




I feel the same way and can see both sides of this debate. I very much appreciate and respect FilmMixer taking the time to offer us some insight into the mixing world as it really helps to understand things better and gain a greater sense of appreciation behind the art of mixing and sound design. I seem to learn something every time he posts on the subject and it is all very interesting.








I certainly do hope to see better low end support in general as tracks like The Hobbit are extremely disappointing when they happen, but we also have a good number of unfiltered tracks as well to balance out the misfires which is great.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Dark city was Meh...


and the bass was ok...good thing I only spent 6$ on it...lol


Next up is Ninja II on Saturday night!


also on deck:

Lone Ranger

Serenity

Golden compass


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24219210
> 
> 
> Next up is Ninja II on Saturday night!
> 
> 
> also on deck:
> 
> Lone Ranger
> 
> Serenity
> 
> Golden compass



enjoy - Serenity one of my favorite movies - have you seen the firefly series


----------



## jlpowell84

The animated movie Turbo with my house curve is amazing! Each time the cars fly by I can feel them in my room slashing by at mach speed! Watched Prisoners, good movie but not much bass. My house curve always helps out. I will be recalibrating soon whenever my JTR speakers show up...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24219210
> 
> 
> Dark city was Meh...
> 
> 
> and the bass was ok...good thing I only spent 6$ on it...lol
> 
> 
> Next up is Ninja II on Saturday night!
> 
> 
> also on deck:
> 
> Lone Ranger
> 
> Serenity
> 
> Golden compass



Sorry Dark City was not better for you. My house curve must be making that one better than it actually is.


I got Ninja and Ninja 2 on tap for Fri night double feature.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24221189
> 
> 
> Sorry Dark City was not better for you. My house curve must be making that one better than it actually is.
> 
> 
> I got Ninja and Ninja 2 on tap for Fri night double feature.


It wasn't terrible. But you can definitly tell it's an older movie. I just don't like the sound of older movies that's all.


No worries


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24221189
> 
> 
> I got Ninja and Ninja 2 on tap for Fri night double feature.



sweet - fun night - let er rip

if you have not already check out Ninja Assassin Blu-ray from few years back with Joon Lee had a wicked mix


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24221587
> 
> 
> sweet - fun night - let er rip
> 
> if you have not already check out Ninja Assassin Blu-ray from few years back with Joon Lee had a wicked mix




I actually have Ninja Assassin back in my que to watch again as I was also impressed with the mix years ago.







Looking forward to revisiting that one at some point soon.


----------



## AJ72

I know its not protocol and somebody may ban me from this thread after I confess that..... I had to actually turn the bass down whilst watching Underworld Awakenings last night! But wait it was at the request of my wife who HATES bass as she was watching also. I did notice before the bass reduction was performed that it was a pretty hot sounding mix and awesome bass. Will have to revisit this one when I'm watching alone. I put on Iron Man just after it but although the bass track isn't bad I find the audio terrible on this movie. Everything sounds muffled to me and it lacks clarity. If Oblivion is the benchmark then Iron Man is at the other end of the scale IMO.


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24222070
> 
> 
> I know its not protocol and somebody may ban me from this thread after I confess that..... I had to actually turn the bass down whilst watching Underworld Awakenings last night!.






Blasphemer!!!!!



Ban him now!!!


----------



## Mongo171

Did he actually type that on THIS thread?


I think I need new glasses.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Just for that. I'm turning my sub up 6db


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24222070
> I put on Iron Man just after it but although the bass track isn't bad I find the audio terrible on this movie. Everything sounds muffled to me and it lacks clarity. If Oblivion is the benchmark then Iron Man is at the other end of the scale IMO.


 

I'm glad you posted that about Iron Man. I noticed the exact same thing and was beginning to worry about my center channel. Someone must have been stoned while holding the boom mic for that movie. Oblivion on the other hand… crystal clear and exhilarating detail.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24222070
> 
> 
> I know its not protocol and somebody may ban me from this thread after I confess that..... I had to actually turn the bass down whilst watching Underworld Awakenings last night! But wait it was at the request of my wife who HATES bass as she was watching also. I did notice before the bass reduction was performed that it was a pretty hot sounding mix and awesome bass. Will have to revisit this one when I'm watching alone. I put on Iron Man just after it but although the bass track isn't bad I find the audio terrible on this movie. Everything sounds muffled to me and it lacks clarity. If Oblivion is the benchmark then Iron Man is at the other end of the scale IMO.



Iron Man 1?


----------



## upstate-avfan-da

Just watched the new Riddick, curious to see what everyone thinks. I thought it was a great movie with excellent range. Some nice bass, not over the top but had some moments in my opinion. Only time I can stand Vin lol.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13290#post_24221240
> 
> 
> It wasn't terrible. But you can definitly tell it's an older movie. I just don't like the sound of older movies that's all.
> 
> 
> No worries



I just finished this move yesterday. Bass was nothing special, but I really liked the movie.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24222830
> 
> 
> Iron Man 1?



Yes Iron Man one. I find the sound stage very closed in almost claustrophobic on this film, imaging not great. I have to boost the centre channel at least double what I normally have it (blu ray copy BTW). If Iron Man is claustrophobic Oblivion is like being immersed in an open 3D audio world where detail, depth and precision is present in spades. Its like you can never play Oblivion too loud as it sounds so pure.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24222070
> 
> 
> I know its not protocol and somebody may ban me from this thread after I confess that..... I had to actually turn the bass down whilst watching Underworld Awakenings last night! But wait it was at the request of my wife who HATES bass as she was watching also. I did notice before the bass reduction was performed that it was a pretty hot sounding mix and awesome bass. Will have to revisit this one when I'm watching alone. I put on Iron Man just after it but although the bass track isn't bad I find the audio terrible on this movie. Everything sounds muffled to me and it lacks clarity. If Oblivion is the benchmark then *Iron Man is at the other end of the scale* IMO.


 

Are you aware that Iron Man is one of the few TrueHD discs which automatically engages Night Mode in certain Onkyo units (and possibly others too)?  Night Mode totally neuters the soundtrack.  To switch it off (on an Onk anyway) you have to hit the Home button on the remote, select Audio and then scroll  through to Night Mode, which you will see is set to Auto (in which case the flag on Iron Man's BD disc turns the darn thing on). Set it to off and then have another listen.

 

The bad news is that the unit defaults to Auto on power-up, so any disc that has the flag set will engage Night Mode. The good news is that there are very few discs where the makers were stupid enough to set the flag. I even suspect it was a mistake.

 

Anyway, check to see if it's the case with you. IME Iron Man has an excellent soundtrack.


----------



## AJ72

Will check this out! I mean its so bad I kind of wondered if something was wrong as a few other people say that Iron man is their go to disk for demo material. Will report back the findings.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Wonder if that is the same with the scenes from the ultimate bass demo disc


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24224319
> 
> 
> Will check this out! I mean its so bad I kind of wondered if something was wrong as a few other people say that Iron man is their go to disk for demo material. Will report back the findings.



Okay so its not anything to do with a night setting for me and its not the worst sounding movie but on my system it doesn't do it for me. The bass however is pretty good.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24224379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24224319
> 
> 
> Will check this out! I mean its so bad I kind of wondered if something was wrong as a few other people say that Iron man is their go to disk for demo material. Will report back the findings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so its not anything to do with a night setting for me and its not the worst sounding movie but on my system it doesn't do it for me. The bass however is pretty good.
Click to expand...

 

That's odd then, if it isn't Night Mode enabled. There isn’t any way that the sound I hear on Iron Man could be described as 'muffled' or 'lacking in clarity'. 

 

Which AVR do you have?


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24224251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24222070
> 
> 
> I know its not protocol and somebody may ban me from this thread after I confess that..... I had to actually turn the bass down whilst watching Underworld Awakenings last night! But wait it was at the request of my wife who HATES bass as she was watching also. I did notice before the bass reduction was performed that it was a pretty hot sounding mix and awesome bass. Will have to revisit this one when I'm watching alone. I put on Iron Man just after it but although the bass track isn't bad I find the audio terrible on this movie. Everything sounds muffled to me and it lacks clarity. If Oblivion is the benchmark then *Iron Man is at the other end of the scale* IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware that Iron Man is one of the few TrueHD discs which automatically engages Night Mode in certain Onkyo units (and possibly others too)?  Night Mode totally neuters the soundtrack.  To switch it off (on an Onk anyway) you have to hit the Home button on the remote, select Audio and then scroll  through to Night Mode, which you will see is set to Auto (in which case the flag on Iron Man's BD disc turns the darn thing on). Set it to off and then have another listen.
> 
> 
> The bad news is that the unit defaults to Auto on power-up, so any disc that has the flag set will engage Night Mode. The good news is that there are very few discs where the makers were stupid enough to set the flag. I even suspect it was a mistake.
> 
> 
> Anyway, check to see if it's the case with you. IME Iron Man has an excellent soundtrack.
Click to expand...


Same problem with me the first time I watched it with my Denon 3808ci. Fortunately for me it stay's off so I don't have to mess with it every time I turn on my receiver. I agree, Iron Man does have an excellent soundtrack.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24224640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24224251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24222070
> 
> 
> I know its not protocol and somebody may ban me from this thread after I confess that..... I had to actually turn the bass down whilst watching Underworld Awakenings last night! But wait it was at the request of my wife who HATES bass as she was watching also. I did notice before the bass reduction was performed that it was a pretty hot sounding mix and awesome bass. Will have to revisit this one when I'm watching alone. I put on Iron Man just after it but although the bass track isn't bad I find the audio terrible on this movie. Everything sounds muffled to me and it lacks clarity. If Oblivion is the benchmark then *Iron Man is at the other end of the scale* IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware that Iron Man is one of the few TrueHD discs which automatically engages Night Mode in certain Onkyo units (and possibly others too)?  Night Mode totally neuters the soundtrack.  To switch it off (on an Onk anyway) you have to hit the Home button on the remote, select Audio and then scroll  through to Night Mode, which you will see is set to Auto (in which case the flag on Iron Man's BD disc turns the darn thing on). Set it to off and then have another listen.
> 
> 
> The bad news is that the unit defaults to Auto on power-up, so any disc that has the flag set will engage Night Mode. The good news is that there are very few discs where the makers were stupid enough to set the flag. I even suspect it was a mistake.
> 
> 
> Anyway, check to see if it's the case with you. IME Iron Man has an excellent soundtrack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same problem with me the first time I watched it with my Denon 3808ci. Fortunately for me it stay's off so I don't have to mess with it every time I turn on my receiver. I agree, Iron Man does have an excellent soundtrack.
Click to expand...

 

Yes the problem with Onkyos is that the crackpot setting reverts to Auto every time the unit is powered on and it can't be configured in any other way. This means that every time I play a new TrueHD disc I have to go into the Home menu, select audio and switch the Late Night mode to OFF. It's not the end of the world but it would be a lot better if Onkyo had allowed this setting to remain 'sticky'.

 

IDK what AJ72's issue with the Iron Man soundtrack is if it isn't Night Mode being enabled behind his back. It should definitely not sound muffled or unclear. In fact, it should be one of his better overall sounding tracks IMO.


----------



## emerson1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24222070
> 
> 
> I know its not protocol and somebody may ban me from this thread after I confess that..... I had to actually turn the bass down whilst watching Underworld Awakenings last night! But wait it was at the request of my wife who HATES bass as she was watching also. I did notice before the bass reduction was performed that it was a pretty hot sounding mix and awesome bass. Will have to revisit this one when I'm watching alone. I put on Iron Man just after it but although the bass track isn't bad I find the audio terrible on this movie. Everything sounds muffled to me and it lacks clarity. If Oblivion is the benchmark then Iron Man is at the other end of the scale IMO.


I watched this last night. Loved the bass, but that was one bad and boring movie otherwise.


----------



## sojodave

Watched Ninja II on Netflix. The bass was impressive, the acting...not so much. Some parts were so cliche we couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## wth718

Whoever mentioned that Ninja 2 was reference quality for PQ wasn't lying! What an outstanding transfer. Really. As far as the bass, it was really good. I thought the last Universal Soldier starring the same headlining actor from Ninja had much better low end.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

it was measured over at D-B:

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/?p=2385


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24224251
> 
> 
> Are you aware that Iron Man is one of the few TrueHD discs which automatically engages Night Mode in certain Onkyo units (and possibly others too)?  Night Mode totally neuters the soundtrack.  To switch it off (on an Onk anyway) you have to hit the Home button on the remote, select Audio and then scroll  through to Night Mode, which you will see is set to Auto (in which case the flag on Iron Man's BD disc turns the darn thing on). Set it to off and then have another listen.
> 
> 
> The bad news is that the unit defaults to Auto on power-up, so any disc that has the flag set will engage Night Mode. The good news is that there are very few discs where the makers were stupid enough to set the flag. I even suspect it was a mistake.
> 
> 
> Anyway, check to see if it's the case with you. IME Iron Man has an excellent soundtrack.


My Onkyo engages Night Mode (or whatever it's called on the 818) with seemingly all non-DTS soundtracks - most annoying!!


I'm not sure if they fixed it with a firmware update or not but I'm loathe to update when the rest of it is working well. If it ain't broke...


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24224414
> 
> 
> That's odd then, if it isn't Night Mode enabled. There isn’t any way that the sound I hear on Iron Man could be described as 'muffled' or 'lacking in clarity'.
> 
> 
> Which AVR do you have?



I have the Rotel Rsp 1570 preamp. I have a fairly broad selection of movies and a contributing factor may be because Iron Mans audio seems on the quieter side to me so I increase the volume to compensate but just feel the track is nothing special compared to many other movies I own. Lastly on IM, I agree with the bass rating for this movie at the beginning of the thread and enjoy that aspect of the film.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24225992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24224251
> 
> 
> Are you aware that Iron Man is one of the few TrueHD discs which automatically engages Night Mode in certain Onkyo units (and possibly others too)?  Night Mode totally neuters the soundtrack.  To switch it off (on an Onk anyway) you have to hit the Home button on the remote, select Audio and then scroll  through to Night Mode, which you will see is set to Auto (in which case the flag on Iron Man's BD disc turns the darn thing on). Set it to off and then have another listen.
> 
> 
> The bad news is that the unit defaults to Auto on power-up, so any disc that has the flag set will engage Night Mode. The good news is that there are very few discs where the makers were stupid enough to set the flag. I even suspect it was a mistake.
> 
> 
> Anyway, check to see if it's the case with you. IME Iron Man has an excellent soundtrack.
> 
> 
> 
> My Onkyo engages Night Mode (or whatever it's called on the 818) with seemingly all non-DTS soundtracks - most annoying!!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if they fixed it with a firmware update or not but I'm loathe to update when the rest of it is working well. If it ain't broke...
Click to expand...

 

I don't think they will fix it. I think it is *meant* to work that way. As you say, it doesn't affect DTS-HD MA at all and they are in the majority on BD.


----------



## shpitz

Which DSP mode do you guys use for movies? I use THX Cinema on a 7.2 setup.


Should I be using other modes?


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24226380
> 
> 
> Which DSP mode do you guys use for movies? I use THX Cinema on a 7.2 setup.
> 
> 
> Should I be using other modes?



I use analog - direct mode. DSP stands for Doesn't Setup Properly. Too many people have AVR'S that give them problems setting up.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24226380
> 
> 
> Which DSP mode do you guys use for movies? I use THX Cinema on a 7.2 setup.
> 
> 
> Should I be using other modes?



I usually upmix all my 5.1 content to 7/9.1 with Dolby Prologic 2x/z and 7.1 content I just let run native or upmix to 9.1 audio with front heights. Every once in a while I will enable a THX mode but not very often.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24225554
> 
> 
> Whoever mentioned that Ninja 2 was reference quality for PQ wasn't lying! What an outstanding transfer. Really. As far as the bass, it was really good. I thought the last Universal Soldier starring the same headlining actor from Ninja had much better low end.



I made a reference to Universal Soldier Day of Reckoning few weeks back

a lot of fun super gritty/raw action flick - I remember audio being really good but not nearly as powerful as Ninja but both worth a viewing for sure.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24226566
> 
> 
> I made a reference to Universal Soldier Day of Reckoning few weeks back
> 
> a lot of fun super gritty/raw action flick - I remember audio being really good but not nearly as powerful as Ninja but both worth a viewing for sure.



Agreed. Ninja definitely wins on level, although Universal Soldier wins on extension.


----------



## jeremymak

the list has long time no update


----------



## metalsaber

Watched Underworld Awakening. Bass is off the charts. While it has a TON of bass in lots of scenes, it still doesn't quite compare to the server room scene in Pulse.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metalsaber*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24228563
> 
> 
> Watched Underworld Awakening. Bass is off the charts. While it has a TON of bass in lots of scenes, it still doesn't quite compare to the server room scene in Pulse.



Holy **** then! If the server room scene is better than that, will most definitely bring my solid concrete house down when I play it. Looking forward to receiving my copy from Amazon.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24223747
> 
> 
> Just watched the new Riddick, curious to see what everyone thinks. I thought it was a great movie with excellent range. Some nice bass, not over the top but had some moments in my opinion. Only time I can stand Vin lol.



Thank you.


----------



## Blackmambakila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24228743
> 
> 
> Holy **** then! If the server room scene is better than that, will most definitely bring my solid concrete house down when I play it. Looking forward to receiving my copy from Amazon.



Man you haven't tried that scene yet? youll love it!!!!!


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS, thanks for the Ninja 2 rec as I LOVED it!







FUN bass flick and combined with Ninja 1 right before it which was at least as good for bass (I think part 1 might have dug slightly deeper, but both were VERY similar for output and design), this is just the bass night I envisioned.







The sound design/mix of the fight sequences reminded me of the more aggressive fight sequences from the last 2 Matrix films. Great shut your brain off popcorn flicks cranked up to ref in the HT and I am going to add number 1 to my collection as well. Also decided to grab Ninja Assassin off Amazon since it was pretty cheap. Both of these played well to the strengths of my low end. And yeah, PQ on part 2 is top notch as well as Phantom reported. Great disc!


----------



## cchunter

Just got done watching Riddick. I thought it was a pretty good movie overall. Had some good humor as well. Sound was very good IMO. Not much for low bass but overall enjoyed the soundtrack.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24229163
> 
> 
> Just got done watching Riddick. I thought it was a pretty good movie overall. Had some good humor as well. Sound was very good IMO. Not much for low bass but overall enjoyed the soundtrack.



Was the bass in Riddick better than The Chronicles of Riddick ? Just curious as I recall, The Chronicles of Riddick had bass but nothing really deep.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24228743
> 
> 
> Holy **** then! If the server room scene is better than that, will most definitely bring my solid concrete house down when I play it. Looking forward to receiving my copy from Amazon.



Yeah,

JapanDave post up your thoughts after you crank up that server room scene. Should make for a really nice treat.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24229055
> 
> 
> GPBURNS, thanks for the Ninja 2 rec as I LOVED it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUN bass flick and combined with Ninja 1 right before it which was at least as good for bass (I think part 1 might have dug slightly deeper, but both were VERY similar for output and design), this is just the bass night I envisioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sound design/mix of the fight sequences reminded me of the more aggressive fight sequences from the last 2 Matrix films. Great shut your brain off popcorn flicks cranked up to ref in the HT and I am going to add number 1 to my collection as well. Also decided to grab Ninja Assassin off Amazon since it was pretty cheap. Both of these played well to the strengths of my low end. And yeah, PQ on part 2 is top notch as well as Phantom reported. Great disc!



perfect - I will have to go pick up Ninja - have not seen that one


----------



## metalsaber

T


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24228743
> 
> 
> Holy **** then! If the server room scene is better than that, will most definitely bring my solid concrete house down when I play it. Looking forward to receiving my copy from Amazon.



Pulse has basically 1 scene (maybe 2) of extreme bass. The rest of the movie is pretty tame. But that server room scene is just insane.


Underworld is great because of the constant bass throughout the movie with certain parts that are really good.


----------



## metalsaber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24228763
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Just watched Riddick last night and liked it as well.


----------



## KevinH

Had watched the Conjuring finally about a week ago and really enjoyed it. We watched the first Insidious last night and really enjoyed it as well.......still had a couple of good thumps and creepy soundtrack with the screeching violins and broken piano string noises lol







.......it was a little more creepy to me than the Conjuring with some chilling imagery. Also watched Cabin in the Woods. The new Evil Dead and Insidious 2 up next.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24228743
> 
> 
> Holy **** then! If the server room scene is better than that, will most definitely bring my solid concrete house down when I play it. Looking forward to receiving my copy from Amazon.



Just be careful not to crack any concrete with that server scene.


----------



## bossobass

I was watching the new Wolverine flick and decided to turn on SL to cap one scene. It's in Ch 28, when the red-haired girl jumps into the snow plow:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1180763  


Strong to 10 Hz and good level. The low end throughout is very good. A couple of the gun shots rival any gun shot effects I can remember ( one in Ch 17 in particular) and, of course, the A-bomb scene is relentless with some unique sound effects thrown in and def a demo scene, IMO.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24230193
> 
> 
> I was watching the new Wolverine flick and decided to turn on SL to cap one scene. It's in Ch 28, when the red-haired girl jumps into the snow plow:
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1180763
> 
> 
> Strong to 10 Hz and good level. The low end throughout is very good. A couple of the gun shots rival any gun shot effects I can remember ( one in Ch 17 in particular) and, of course, the A-bomb scene is relentless with some unique sound effects thrown in and def a demo scene, IMO.



I assume that is the extended edition?


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srw1000*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13260#post_24206781
> 
> 
> Have you ever considered creating posts like the one from Tom Johnson that David Bott posted here ?
> 
> 
> It was a nice peak behind the curtain, and offered us some guidance on what kind of things to listen for in a movie that we may either miss or take for granted.
> 
> 
> You may get something out of it also, from the feedback of forum members, and how we noticed or reacted to certain scenes.
> 
> 
> Scott



Scott..


That sounds like a great idea for a thread, something a little more general..


After I finish the film I just started, I'll see if I can find a film that would be worth of discussion, and we can start from there..


I'll keep you posted.


----------



## pitviper33

Not a movie, but does anybody else watch the series Grimm? It typically has no significant bass to speak of, but there was something unique in this week's episode. My wife and I watched it tonight. It's just past 17 minutes into our recording. (That'd be a little bit less in actual show run time.) It happened just after the woman got kicked out of the married couple's house. As she's walking away from the house, there's a pretty big ELF thump. It was in no way connected to the on-screen content, and it really caught us off guard. We backed it up just to make sure it was actually in the recording.


Just wondering if anybody else noticed it. Its like somebody on set dropped a microphone, and nobody bothered to go back and clean up the sound later.


----------



## Scott27

Oh boy, I watched The Conjuring the other day, don't watch many from this genre, so this scared the living hell out of me. Great use of audio though.


----------



## raynist

Watched Riddick this evening, thought the soundtrack was great.


----------



## audiofan1

Just finished "Riddick" as well and I'm giving it pure reference from soundtrack, midbass, gunshots







and ELF and on top of all that, possibly the best HD blacks and shadow detail I've seen, this is pure eye candy folks. My top two so far are "Riddick" and "Elysium" for 2014 both enveloping draw you in mixes with the overall nod going to Riddick










Nice start to the year


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24233312
> 
> 
> Just finished "Riddick" as well and I'm giving it pure reference from soundtrack, midbass, gunshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ELF and on top of all that, possibly the best HD blacks and shadow detail I've seen, this is pure eye candy folks. My top two so far are "Riddick" and "Elysium" for 2014 both enveloping draw you in mixes with the overall nod going to Riddick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice start to the year



The picture was incredible.


----------



## jsil

I've got to agree the PQ and SQ on Riddick was great.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24229367
> 
> 
> Yeah,
> 
> JapanDave post up your thoughts after you crank up that server room scene. Should make for a really nice treat.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metalsaber*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24229670
> 
> 
> T
> 
> Pulse has basically 1 scene (maybe 2) of extreme bass. The rest of the movie is pretty tame. But that server room scene is just insane.
> 
> 
> Underworld is great because of the constant bass throughout the movie with certain parts that are really good.



Will do.


----------



## Blackmambakila

The Conjuring has some crazy bass and its freaky!!! just saw the Riddick right now, wow it was better than I thought it would be! Reminded me of Pitch Black, it was def worth watching. strangely, half way through the movie the dialogue started sounding muffled. I checked everything and tried other mode settings but it never went away. Never had that happened before so I have no idea what caused that


----------



## JChin

Some blu-ray from post #1 rated from 4 to 5 star is on sale at Best Buy for 4.99


Hitman (unrated) sku #8707535


Ninja Assassin sku #9794287


Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter sku #6673304


Master and Commander: The Far Side Of The World sku #8259902


A Good Day To Die Hard sku #8932984


Mr. & Mrs. Smith (unrated) sku #8919572


Live Free Or Die Hard sku #8588744


Percy Jackson & The Olympians: The Lightning Thief sku #9931039


Prometheus sku #6668044


Inception sku #1534442 (this is 7.99)


----------



## BeeMan458

...










That's a sweet list of $4.99 blu-ray disks.


----------



## jeremymak

4k is coming

stop buying conventional blu ray


----------



## Steveo1234

8k is in the future, dont buy 4k...


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24233602
> 
> 
> 4k is coming
> 
> stop buying conventional blu ray



Unfortunately this is pure speculation as no UHD standard has been settled upon. Keep buying BD until this has happened and if one even cares. I'm ready but apparently the manufacturers are not.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24233616
> 
> 
> 8k is in the future, dont buy 4k...



LOL!!!


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24229055
> 
> 
> GPBURNS, thanks for the Ninja 2 rec as I LOVED it! Great disc!




props to you guys for turning me on to this disc...not usually into this genre but this was a blast!



formulaic yes, but like toe says, check your brain at the door and enjoy...



at -15 it was a lotta fun...hafta have an empty house to crank this one CLOSE to reference!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Yup watched ninja II LAST night. Sick martial arts. I expected to see Stephen segal (my second cousin btw) based on the story.


But picture quality was some of the Best I have ever seen. And while bass filtered at 20Hz was awesome and done really well!!


Also watched Serenity. Cool movie. Bass was great as well! Great 6$ pickup to add to the collection


Tonight is golden compass.


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24233616
> 
> 
> 8k is in the future, dont buy 4k...




yeah u r right


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24229055
> 
> 
> GPBURNS, thanks for the Ninja 2 rec as I LOVED it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUN bass flick and combined with Ninja 1 right before it which was at least as good for bass (I think part 1 might have dug slightly deeper, but both were VERY similar for output and design), this is just the bass night I envisioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sound design/mix of the fight sequences reminded me of the more aggressive fight sequences from the last 2 Matrix films. Great shut your brain off popcorn flicks cranked up to ref in the HT and I am going to add number 1 to my collection as well. Also decided to grab Ninja Assassin off Amazon since it was pretty cheap. Both of these played well to the strengths of my low end. And yeah, PQ on part 2 is top notch as well as Phantom reported. Great disc!



I just had to go out and get a copy of Ninja 1 - dead on - another incredible audio disc - outstanding - your right it may have more energy sub 20Hz - I am going top start checking out more of these direct to video release - maybe they are mixing to the home crowd


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13380#post_24233751
> 
> 
> props to you guys for turning me on to this disc...not usually into this genre but this was a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> formulaic yes, but like toe says, check your brain at the door and enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> at -15 it was a lotta fun...hafta have an empty house to crank this one CLOSE to reference!



go find the first one - just as good


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Just ordered it 7$ on amazon


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srw1000*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13260#post_24206781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13230#post_24199388
> 
> 
> If anyone has any more questions about film sound or mixing, I think I'll start a thread somewhere else so we can stop clogging up this one, where I don't have much to add on the subject at hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever considered creating posts like the one from Tom Johnson that David Bott posted here ?
> 
> 
> It was a nice peak behind the curtain, and offered us some guidance on what kind of things to listen for in a movie that we may either miss or take for granted.
> 
> 
> You may get something out of it also, from the feedback of forum members, and how we noticed or reacted to certain scenes.
> 
> 
> Scott
Click to expand...

 

+1.


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13380#post_24233815
> 
> 
> go find the first one - just as good




you know i had that and "assassin" in my grubby liitle paw when i bought "2"...just could not pull the trigger


----------



## pitviper33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24233542
> 
> 
> Some blu-ray from post #1 rated from 4 to 5 star is on sale at Best Buy for 4.99



Thanks!


But avoid this one:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24233542
> 
> 
> Master and Commander: The Far Side Of The World sku #8259902


That disc is a LFE dud.


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24233208
> 
> 
> Oh boy, I watched The Conjuring the other day, don't watch many from this genre, so this scared the living hell out of me. Great use of audio though.




Scott, check out Insidious and Insidious 2


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13380#post_24233968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24233542
> 
> 
> Some blu-ray from post #1 rated from 4 to 5 star is on sale at Best Buy for 4.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> But avoid this one:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24233542
> 
> 
> Master and Commander: The Far Side Of The World sku #8259902
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That disc is a LFE dud.
Click to expand...


Yeah, a real disappointment. I have both. I did an a/b comparison between the two. The bass is noticeably better on the DVD, but everything else is noticeably better on the blu-ray, especially the surround info.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13350#post_24233208
> 
> 
> Oh boy, I watched The Conjuring the other day, don't watch many from this genre, so this scared the living hell out of me. Great use of audio though.



Very scary and great audio. I thought the bass was excellent. Really shook the house.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13380#post_24233812
> 
> 
> I just had to go out and get a copy of Ninja 1 - dead on - another incredible audio disc - outstanding - your right it may have more energy sub 20Hz - I am going top start checking out more of these direct to video release - maybe they are mixing to the home crowd



Excellent! Glad you liked it.


Curious what you find with more of the direct to video variety. It's interesting that these direct to vid and low key titles like the Ninja movies, DiT (watched this again last night and what a fantastic and pounding low end!), FA, etc......outgun a lot of the major releases. Wonder why that is.....


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13380#post_24233751
> 
> 
> 
> at -15 it was a lotta fun...hafta have an empty house to crank this one CLOSE to reference!



I had my Onkyo on -15 too, but during explosions I turned it up to -10. WOW!! I don't know if I would have dared turning it up much louder....my walls and everything on them were shaking BIG TIME. Having said that, if my wife had been gone I may have ventured into "reference" territory.


----------



## Scott27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13380#post_24233978
> 
> 
> Scott, check out Insidious and Insidious 2



Thanks Kevin, I'll check them out.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24224251
> 
> 
> Are you aware that Iron Man is one of the few TrueHD discs which automatically engages Night Mode in certain Onkyo units (and possibly others too)?  Night Mode totally neuters the soundtrack.  To switch it off (on an Onk anyway) you have to hit the Home button on the remote, select Audio and then scroll  through to Night Mode, which you will see is set to Auto (in which case the flag on Iron Man's BD disc turns the darn thing on). Set it to off and then have another listen.
> 
> 
> The bad news is that the unit defaults to Auto on power-up, so any disc that has the flag set will engage Night Mode. The good news is that there are very few discs where the makers were stupid enough to set the flag. I even suspect it was a mistake.
> 
> 
> Anyway, check to see if it's the case with you. IME Iron Man has an excellent soundtrack.


I hate that about my NR-809 with the night mode. I actually thought it was a glitch in my reciever. I first figured it out on accident that it was doing this when I first got it and I was going back and forth thru the menus. Why the heck would they program that in? I agree could be a mistake overlooked.


----------



## Reddig

Do any of you experiment with Dynamic EQ much? Before I never considered it but lately I've been trying it out and it's been breathing new life into every movie. I usually listen between -10 to -15 and it's been fantastic! Bass has never hit harder and surrounds are much fuller. Adds weight to the bass during tons of scenes. At first the surrounds where too over powering but after adjusting the trim down 3dbs they blend excellent with LCRs. It's been two weeks now with Dynamic EQ on and I gotta say I love it.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13380#post_24235589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13320#post_24224251
> 
> 
> Are you aware that Iron Man is one of the few TrueHD discs which automatically engages Night Mode in certain Onkyo units (and possibly others too)?  Night Mode totally neuters the soundtrack.  To switch it off (on an Onk anyway) you have to hit the Home button on the remote, select Audio and then scroll  through to Night Mode, which you will see is set to Auto (in which case the flag on Iron Man's BD disc turns the darn thing on). Set it to off and then have another listen.
> 
> 
> The bad news is that the unit defaults to Auto on power-up, so any disc that has the flag set will engage Night Mode. The good news is that there are very few discs where the makers were stupid enough to set the flag. I even suspect it was a mistake.
> 
> 
> Anyway, check to see if it's the case with you. IME Iron Man has an excellent soundtrack.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that about my NR-809 with the night mode. I actually thought it was a glitch in my reciever. I first figured it out on accident that it was doing this when I first got it and I was going back and forth thru the menus. Why the heck would they program that in? I agree could be a mistake overlooked.
Click to expand...

 

No idea why they did it that way but is sure is annoying that you can't just turn the damn thing off and have done with it.


----------



## Cowboys

^^ DynEQ should be set to ON if one does not listen at reference MV.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13380#post_24235723
> 
> 
> Do any of you experiment with Dynamic EQ much? Before I never considered it but lately I've been trying it out and it's been breathing new life into every movie. I usually listen between -10 to -15 and it's been fantastic! Bass has never hit harder and surrounds are much fuller. Adds weight to the bass during tons of scenes. At first the surrounds where too over powering but after adjusting the trim down 3dbs they blend excellent with LCRs. It's been two weeks now with Dynamic EQ on and I gotta say I love it.


 

Dynamic EQ is a terrific tool for anyone who listens to movies at well below Reference Level, as you do. A lot of people have found it can overboost the surrounds, but the solution to that is to do what you have done. For the bass, Dynamic EQ works very well indeed.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13380#post_24235733
> 
> 
> ^^ DynEQ should be set to ON if one does not listen at reference MV.


Awesome i usually leave dial at -12 than adjust up or down a couple Db depending on how movie is mixed.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13380#post_24235745
> 
> 
> Dynamic EQ is a terrific tool for anyone who listens to movies at well below Reference Level, as you do. A lot of people have found it can overboost the surrounds, but the solution to that is to do what you have done. For the bass, Dynamic EQ works very well indeed.


Awesome glad to hear cause I've been just loving it!!


----------



## Toe

I find the night mode annoying as well on my Onkyo 885 preamp. Certainly not a huge issue as I am firmly in the habbit of just flipping it off for TrueHD, but it's annoying you can't just leave this off from one power up to another.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13380#post_24235793
> 
> 
> I find the night mode annoying as well on my Onkyo 885 preamp. Certainly not a huge issue as I am firmly in the habbit of just flipping it off for TrueHD, but it's annoying you can't just leave this off from one power up to another.



Man I love how my x4000 doesn't do that😎


----------



## Reddig

Any good bass flicks come out this week?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Word is captain Phillips is unfiltered


----------



## metalsaber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13380#post_24235723
> 
> 
> Do any of you experiment with Dynamic EQ much? Before I never considered it but lately I've been trying it out and it's been breathing new life into every movie. I usually listen between -10 to -15 and it's been fantastic! Bass has never hit harder and surrounds are much fuller. Adds weight to the bass during tons of scenes. At first the surrounds where too over powering but after adjusting the trim down 3dbs they blend excellent with LCRs. It's been two weeks now with Dynamic EQ on and I gotta say I love it.



yes I have dynamic EQ set to on with my Denon. Makes it sound amazing.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metalsaber*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13380#post_24239591
> 
> 
> yes I have dynamic EQ set to on with my Denon. Makes it sound amazing.


Nice Man. So Onkyo and Denon recievers and processors have Dynamic EQ. Was curious what other models use it?


I've heard some contradicting testimony about the Dolby TrueHD soundtrack on Iron Man. I watched it last night and on my system it was demo worthy in all areas. The scene where Iron Man is chased by Jets was one of the highlights. Pummeling bass and rockets flying all around the room. Surrounds are so dynamic in that scene.


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13380#post_24239565
> 
> 
> Word is captain Phillips is unfiltered



Nice! Can't wait to watch this one tomorrow night!


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13380#post_24239565
> 
> 
> Word is captain Phillips is unfiltered



Hi Brian Fineberg, watched this last night with MV at -10 and Subwoofer at +1, just awesome


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13380#post_24240313
> 
> 
> Hi Brian Fineberg, watched this last night with MV at -10 and Subwoofer at +1, just awesome


Sweet!! Looking forward to it Saturday night!!


----------



## MemX

Just watched Horton Hears a Who! on bluray - I think the DB graphs show it as unfiltered?


There is plenty of bass to keep you amused, though, and even some amusing moments! (if you ignore the environmentalist subtext lol)


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13380#post_24233769
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight is golden compass.





so what did you think of "golden compass"?


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13380#post_24239565
> 
> 
> Word is captain Phillips is unfiltered


Aww yes Captain Phillips. Excited to watch!


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13410#post_24241514
> 
> 
> so what did you think of "golden compass"?


Didn't get to watch it. Maybe next weekend


----------



## ambesolman

Picked up Dredd 3d for $16 at BB. Watched the wolverine 3d last night and thought it had great bass and surround effects. Will have to watch the extended edition to see if I can hear a difference. What's supposed to be better about it again?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13410#post_24241767
> 
> 
> Picked up Dredd 3d for $16 at BB.



Hi ambesolman, order this yesterday from Amazon for 9.96 and will be here tomorrow.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13410#post_24241880
> 
> 
> Hi ambesolman, order this yesterday from Amazon for 9.96 and will be here tomorrow.



3d? Damn😕


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13410#post_24242884
> 
> 
> 3d? Damn😕


The Dredd Blu-ray comes with both 3D and 2D on the same disc. So if you get the blu-ray it has 3D available. That is why it is so cheap, no great extras or any special features disc or DVD copies. It does come with Ultraviolet copy though.


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13410#post_24243309
> 
> 
> The Dredd Blu-ray comes with both 3D and 2D on the same disc. So if you get the blu-ray it has 3D available. That is why it is so cheap, no great extras or any special features disc or DVD copies. It does come with Ultraviolet copy though.[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked this up used last weekend for 7.00 at "2nd time around"....ninja 2 cost me 10.00


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raistline*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13410#post_24243309
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13410#post_24242884
> 
> 
> 3d? Damn😕
> 
> 
> 
> The Dredd Blu-ray comes with both 3D and 2D on the same disc. So if you get the blu-ray it has 3D available. That is why it is so cheap, no great extras or any special features disc or DVD copies. It does come with Ultraviolet copy though.
Click to expand...



I'll take a boatload of 'cheap' featureless 3D blurays please!


----------



## cchunter

Just got done watching Captain Phillips. Good movie but not as good as I thought. Soundtrack is good. Not much if any real bass. Its one of those movies you wouldn't watch twice. I'm glad I didn't buy it. Ofc this is just my opinion and I'm sure others will have different.


----------



## pitviper33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13410#post_24244590
> 
> 
> I'll take a boatload of 'cheap' featureless 3D blurays please!


What he said. The 3D Blu-ray has all of the content available. So if I want to watch the movie in lower resolution or in 2D, I can do that with the 3D Blu-ray. Why would I want a DVD or a second Blu-ray? The combo packs are completely pointless, and all they do is make me buy fewer movies.


----------



## Snowmanick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13410#post_24247643
> 
> 
> What he said. The 3D Blu-ray has all of the content available. So if I want to watch the movie in lower resolution or in 2D, I can do that with the 3D Blu-ray. Why would I want a DVD or a second Blu-ray? The combo packs are completely pointless, and all they do is make me buy fewer movies.



I just give the DVD to my brother or in laws.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13410#post_24247340
> 
> 
> Just got done watching Captain Phillips. Good movie but not as good as I thought. Soundtrack is good. Not much if any real bass. Its one of those movies you wouldn't watch twice. I'm glad I didn't buy it. Ofc this is just my opinion and I'm sure others will have different.



Agreed on pretty much all points.

I was sitting down after watching it thinking of which star rating would be accurate. And i have no idea. The track isnt filtered in anyway, but, the level is too low for it to make you pay attention to it. In a way thats the best compliment I can give I guess. The LFE improved the experience of the movie without distracting from it. However, not a single demo worthy scene or any scene where I wanted to rewind to experience it again.


Not rating it at all ...


----------



## Cowboys

^^ watched it last night. Not much bass to rave about but I actually like the movie. Escape Plan tonight.


----------



## nube

There's tons of bass content in Captain Phillips, but very few loud effects, and it's often lower frequency than ported subs can legitimately reproduce.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13410#post_24250696
> 
> 
> There's tons of bass content in Captain Phillips, but very few loud effects, and it's often lower frequency than ported subs can legitimately reproduce.



Scott would disagree about the ported subs


----------



## nube

It's the awards time of the year for 2013 DVD and BR movie releases. I'm curious what ended up being your favorite bass movie of 2013, and have created a poll to reflect that over at Data-Bass.com .


We've also posted a ton of new measurements. Please take a few minutes to help out by voting on your favorite bass movie of 2013, and all the new polls , too!


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13420_20#post_24250696
> 
> 
> There's tons of bass content in Captain Phillips, but very few loud effects, and it's often lower frequency than ported subs can legitimately reproduce.


Lower than 10hz?


----------



## Toe

Nube, why was The Hobbit not in the running for best LFE film of 2013?



























Sorry, could not resist.


I think it would be interesting to have worst of 2013 poll as well. In case it is not obvious, Hobbit would get my vote there!


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13410#post_24250808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13420_20#post_24250696
> 
> 
> There's tons of bass content in Captain Phillips, but very few loud effects, and it's often lower frequency than ported subs can legitimately reproduce.
> 
> 
> 
> Lower than 10hz?
Click to expand...


Yeah, check out the measurements. Plus, it's not like a FV15HP or even a couple of them are playing anything close to 10Hz with much authority, and certainly not +/- 3dB of their 50Hz output at or above 90dB.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13410#post_24250972
> 
> 
> Nube, why was The Hobbit not in the running for best LFE film of 2013?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, could not resist.
> 
> 
> I think it would be interesting to have worst of 2013 poll as well. In case it is not obvious, Hobbit would get my vote there!



There's not much point.







I think it's obvious that The Hobbit 1 would win, although I think Pacific Rim and Man of Steel were bigger disappointments in the ELF department.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Just watched captain phiLlips. I swear some people have their subs off when they watch. This had great great bass and used so well!


Awesome movie. Glad is part of my collection!


----------



## Prime316

I think too many of us watch movies looking for our subs to take front and center and if that doesn't happen, there's not much bass. The whole point of a sub is NOT to make you notice when it's ON but grab your attention when it's OFF. That's why most people run their subs hot when it's not necessary.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13410#post_24252430
> 
> 
> I think too many of us watch movies looking for our subs to take front and center and if that doesn't happen, there's not much bass. The whole point of a sub is NOT to make you notice when it's ON but grab your attention when it's OFF. That's why most people run their subs hot when it's not necessary.



Wrong thread







lol jk. I rarely complain about films not having any bass but I must say the Hobbit...wow what a let down lol


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13410#post_24251059
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, check out the measurements. Plus, it's not like a FV15HP or even a couple of them are playing anything close to 10Hz with much authority, and certainly not +/- 3dB of their 50Hz output at or above 90dB.


Here's my response with just my dual FV15HPs at 103db or so (50hz = 10hz output):

 



Here's the pair of FV15HPs at 115.8db at 10hz.

 






 

Here's the associated thread:

 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1507234/rythmik-fv15hp-10hz-test

 

I think I have 90db covered...


----------



## Toe

Just finished Captain Phillips and I thought it was a fantastic audio track all around, including bass. The low end supported the film perfectly and really helped draw the viewer into the film along with the rest of the audio. No demo scenes that come to mind in particular as there was really nothing in the film that warranted it, but there is nothing to criticize from an audio perspective and everything to praise. This film is a great example of how subtle DEEP extending bass can really enhance the experience and again really draw the viewer into the film. My subs drop off in the low teens, but my BKs pick up where the subs stop and were eating this track up with tons of shutter and couch/platform shake throughout the film that really made you feel like you were on the ship/boat. This track was VERY impressive is what I am trying to say even if it was not what we typically talk about in here as far as great bass films. Nube described this one perfectly from my experience on db and I obviously very much agree with his description. Well done!


Just also wanted to say that the surround work was amazing as well.........this is just one of those tracks where everything came together extremely well and supported the film perfectly.


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ I'll be watching this tomorrow night ! From what I gather from Toe and nube, it sounds like a superb mix and my ears are always straight up when I hear those magic words " Draw you in" as that what the bass, surround mix, dialog and ELF are all supposed to do !


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13410#post_24252893
> 
> 
> ^^^ I'll be watching this tomorrow night ! From what I gather from Toe and nube, it sounds like a superb mix and my ears are always straight up when I hear those magic words " Draw you in" as that what the bass, surround mix, dialog and ELF are all supposed to do !




Enjoy!







Report back after you watch it.


----------



## lovinthehd

Got my copy of Captain Philips tonight. Good stuff, much better movie than I thought and not bad on the bass. the other film I got is Pulse, and am now on the second server scene....nice!


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13410#post_24252830
> 
> 
> Just finished Captain Phillips and I thought it was a fantastic audio track all around, including bass. The low end supported the film perfectly and really helped draw the viewer into the film along with the rest of the audio. No demo scenes that come to mind in particular as there was really nothing in the film that warranted it, but there is nothing to criticize from an audio perspective and everything to praise. This film is a great example of how subtle DEEP extending bass can really enhance the experience and again really draw the viewer into the film. My subs drop off in the low teens, but my BKs pick up where the subs stop and were eating this track up with tons of shutter and couch/platform shake throughout the film that really made you feel like you were on the ship/boat. This track was VERY impressive is what I am trying to say even if it was not what we typically talk about in here as far as great bass films. Nube described this one perfectly from my experience on db and I obviously very much agree with his description. Well done!
> 
> 
> Just also wanted to say that the surround work was amazing as well.........this is just one of those tracks where everything came together extremely well and supported the film perfectly.



I agree 100%. Amazing sound experience!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

definitely worth an acadamy award nom for mixing and design


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13440#post_24253435
> 
> 
> definitely worth an acadamy award nom for mixing and design



Hmm while I did enjoy the film's mix, I didn't find anything that note worthy of the film. Which scene are you guys liking?


If any film got snubbed for sound I would say it's Oblivion. The sound design in that film is fantastic! The droids sounds are my favorite.


----------



## bori

Watchin captain Phillips definitely has bass more that you feel than hear. I am running a Epik Conquest.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13440#post_24254959
> 
> 
> Hmm while I did enjoy the film's mix, I didn't find anything that note worthy of the film. Which scene are you guys liking?
> 
> 
> If any film got snubbed for sound I would say it's Oblivion. The sound design in that film is fantastic! The droids sounds are my favorite.




I 100% agree with you on Oblivion which is my favorite overall audio track from 2013 and probably my favorite all around LFE track as well.


As far as CP, like I mentioned in my last post, for me there was not any single standout type moment, but rather the track as a whole was just so well done. As far as the bass in particular, it was used to perfection in this film to convey that sense of being out at sea with the nearly constant lower level/subtle but deep shuttering type sensation which turned my platform/couch into a virtual boat. Combine this excellent use of deep LFE with the amazing surround work between the subtle and blatant cues, pans from various things such as helicopters, general ambiance which again was fantastic, etc....and it was really an amazing experience, but again, not what we typically talk about in this thread as there are no OHF WM type scenes or anything. To be fair, I think I would have missed a lot of this effect if not for my Buttkickers and even with my subs hitting down to around 13hz, a good portion of this effect would have been lost going off what I experienced last night if not for the transducers working their magic.


So I would say if you have subs and/or transducers that have solid output down into the single digits, you will really feel the convincing subtleties of what this track is largely about.


----------



## sojodave

Oblivion has the best sound of any Blu Ray I own. My favorite parts of Oblivion


The first Bubble ship landing

Rope break with an awesome bass sweep

Bubble ship chase with the droids when the Bubble ship whips around into the water fall

Love the sound track all the way through.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13440#post_24255746
> 
> 
> I 100% agree with you on Oblivion which is my favorite overall audio track from 2013 and probably my favorite all around LFE track as well.
> 
> 
> As far as CP, like I mentioned in my last post, for me there was not any single standout type moment, but rather the track as a whole was just so well done. As far as the bass in particular, it was used to perfection in this film to convey that sense of being out at sea with the nearly constant lower level/subtle but deep shuttering type sensation which turned my platform/couch into a virtual boat. Combine this excellent use of deep LFE with the amazing surround work between the subtle and blatant cues, pans from various things such as helicopters, general ambiance which again was fantastic, etc....and it was really an amazing experience, but again, not what we typically talk about in this thread as there are no OHF WM type scenes or anything. To be fair, I think I would have missed a lot of this effect if not for my Buttkickers and even with my subs hitting down to around 13hz, a good portion of this effect would have been lost going off what I experienced last night if not for the transducers working their magic.
> 
> 
> So I would say if you have subs and/or transducers that have solid output down into the single digits, you will really feel the convincing subtleties of what this track is largely about.



I see what you mean. I'm not usually a bass junkie so I don't look for that in a mix all the time. Regarding CP, Yea I guess you have a point as the mix did its job well. Didn't really draw too much attention and just immersed you in the film. Regarding the film though, I realize the song used in the climax of the film was the same song used in United 93.


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13440#post_24255821
> 
> 
> Oblivion has the best sound of any Blu Ray I own. My favorite parts of Oblivion
> 
> 
> The first Bubble ship landing
> 
> Rope break with an awesome bass sweep
> 
> Bubble ship chase with the droids when the Bubble ship whips around into the water fall
> 
> Love the sound track all the way through.


Agreed, I think Oblivion has a phenomenal sound track.


----------



## MKtheater

I just watched The Day After Tomorrow and it's sound track is impressive.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13400_40#post_24252830
> 
> 
> Just finished Captain Phillips and I thought it was a fantastic audio track all around, including bass. The low end supported the film perfectly and really helped draw the viewer into the film along with the rest of the audio. No demo scenes that come to mind in particular as there was really nothing in the film that warranted it, but there is nothing to criticize from an audio perspective and everything to praise. This film is a great example of how subtle DEEP extending bass can really enhance the experience and again really draw the viewer into the film. My subs drop off in the low teens, but my BKs pick up where the subs stop and were eating this track up with tons of shutter and couch/platform shake throughout the film that really made you feel like you were on the ship/boat. This track was VERY impressive is what I am trying to say even if it was not what we typically talk about in here as far as great bass films. Nube described this one perfectly from my experience on db and I obviously very much agree with his description. Well done!
> 
> 
> Just also wanted to say that the surround work was amazing as well.........this is just one of those tracks where everything came together extremely well and supported the film perfectly.



Dead on assessment Toe! though for some reason I didn't buy Tom Hanks performance! and perhaps a lesser known would've been better suited for me!


----------



## AJ72

Yes. Oblivion is awesome my favourite soundtrack. Final battle scene with Droid and "resistance" shootout is a great action passage. OHF would get my bass movie of the year.


----------



## Billy p

So far my most memorable movie scene with both subs has been "The Grey" with Lian Neeson....I've wtached Oblivion,OHF, Iron Man 3, Man of Steel, Percey Jackson LH and HTTYD... just to name a few and for my money that cabin scene at about the 13 minute mark in chapter 2 was so intense...litterly shock the hell out of my entire house you could feel the room sweel and presurize while the plane started to come apart... I know the rest of the flim doesn't have much else but for any 1 minute demo that scene is scary good.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billy p*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13440#post_24260671
> 
> 
> So far my most memorable movie scene with both subs has been "The Grey" with Lian Neeson....I've wtached Oblivion,OHF, Iron Man 3, Man of Steel, Percey Jackson LH and HTTYD... just to name a few and for my money that cabin scene at about the 13 minute mark in chapter 2 was so intense...litterly shock the hell out of my entire house you could feel the room sweel and presurize while the plane started to come apart... I know the rest of the flim doesn't have much else but for any 1 minute demo that scene is scary good.



Have you seen (and HEARD!!) the crash scene in _The Flight of the Phoenix_? That was as *intense* of an aural experience as I've ever experienced. It truly made you FEEL that you were in the plane as it was going down...scary!! I remember thinking, "I won't be flying anytime soon."


----------



## BeeMan458

Well, that all depends.......on if someone is listening to that scene using a fully, continuously, reference capable sound system. If so, pretty much, everything in the room is rumbling and moving.


For demo purposes, I like to start with "The Two Bills" and end when the plane stops moving as each time the plane impacts a dune, if at reference level playback, one can feel the chair move as I have one FV15HP at the back of the MLP.







...










Another scene that tears it up at reference level playback, is the main depth charge scene in U-571 as the viewer feels like they too are being thrown around the sub. "MY GOSH!"


...


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13440#post_24260860
> 
> 
> Well, that all depends.......on if someone is listening to that scene using a fully, continuously, reference capable sound system. If so, pretty much, everything in the room is rumbling and moving.
> 
> 
> For demo purposes, I like to start with "The Two Bills" and end when the plane stops moving as each time the plane impacts a dune, if at reference level playback, one can feel the chair move as I have one FV15HP at the back of the MLP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another scene that tears it up at reference level playback, is the main depth charge scene in U-571 as the viewer feels like they too are being thrown around the sub. "MY GOSH!"
> 
> 
> ...



A subwoofer throwing you around the sub lol I see what you did there


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13440#post_24257890
> 
> 
> I just watched The Day After Tomorrow and it's sound track is impressive.



Yes it is. I has several high amplitude 20hz and lower effects including a famous sequence with some pretty gnarly single digit bass (RAF helicopter crash).


Another good one to try out on my new digs.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13400_100#post_24260933
> 
> 
> A subwoofer throwing you around the sub lol I see what you did there



Like a washing machine but sadly, I totally missed what you suggest as I'm not that clever.










Four blu-rays ordered today:


"Getaway," "Oblivion," "Olympus Has Fallen," and "Pacific Rim."


-


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13440#post_24260860
> 
> 
> Well, that all depends.......on if someone is listening to that scene using a fully, continuously, reference capable sound system. If so, pretty much, everything in the room is rumbling and moving.



That's true, but in the crash scene in _Flight of the Phoenix_ you feel every piece of the airplane that's being ripped apart!!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13400_100#post_24261113
> 
> 
> That's true, but in the crash scene in _Flight of the Pheonix_ you feel every piece of the airplane that's being ripped apart!!



Love the whine of the propeller spinning off the shaft.


I'm in full agreement with you. I'm just saying, and obviously very poorly, to get the full impact of the sound track, one needs a fully reference capable system as that barrel roll sends a pulse wave through the room that is to (bass wise) die for.


(yeah baby. now that's what I'm talking about)


Agreeing with you. If listening via a fully reference capable system, the viewer will find themselves in the plane, in the submarine, into the action as due to tactile sensation, the viewer will find themselves drawn into (compelling), as they find themselves part of the scene.


The point, the further removed a system is from fully reference capable, the further the viewer is removed from the scene. IMAX is about having sound as big as the screen. Home theater is having sound....."BIGGER" than the screen.










-


----------



## Mongo171

Not everyone has a reference - capable system. Not everyone likes to listen at reference level. Not everyone is an A/V god, like yourself.


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> Home theater is having sound....."BIGGER" than the screen.


For HT hobbyists, that sounds about right. For a couple of my buddies here in town - both of whom are very "average Joe" when it comes to all things HT or A/V - home theater is about having a modest but decent set-up that lets them and their families enjoy movies (and gaming) in the comfort of their own homes.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13400_100#post_24261246
> 
> 
> Not everyone has a reference - capable system. Not everyone likes to listen at reference level. Not everyone is an A/V god, like yourself.



It's quite obvious you haven't taken time to make note of my signatures. Allow me to quote them forward for you.


"Subwoofers are a money pit of happiness. The more one throws down the rat hole labeled subwoofers, the happier the individual becomes."


"I am not the voice of reason."


"I'm a subwoofer enabler."


The point, find somebody else to pick an online fight with.


This is the comment I was responding to:


"That's true, but in the crash scene in Flight of the Pheonix you feel every piece of the airplane that's being ripped apart!!"


And based on the comment above that I was responding to, my response comments were comment appropriate.


-


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13400_100#post_24261275
> 
> 
> For HT hobbyists, that sounds about right.



What you quoted forward of my post, is not what I wrote. Parsing it the way you did, made what I posted, come away differently. Please, include the whole quote so what I post, makes sense.


"The point, the further removed a system is from fully reference capable, the further the viewer is removed from the scene. IMAX is about having sound as big as the screen. Home theater is having sound....."BIGGER" than the screen. tongue.gif"


If you leave out the first sentence, the last two sentences have no contextual meaning and if you ignore the







gif, then the irony of the statement is intentionally lost to make my comment into something that it wasn't.


-


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13440#post_24261173
> 
> 
> Love the whine of the propeller spinning off the shaft.
> 
> 
> I'm in full agreement with you. I'm just saying, and obviously very poorly, to get the full impact of the sound track, one needs a fully reference capable system as that barrel roll sends a pulse wave through the room that is to (bass wise) die for.
> 
> 
> (yeah baby. now that's what I'm talking about)
> 
> 
> Agreeing with you. If listening via a fully reference capable system, the viewer will find themselves in the plane, in the submarine, into the action as due to tactile sensation, the viewer will find themselves drawn into (compelling), as they find themselves part of the scene.
> 
> 
> The point, the further removed a system is from fully reference capable, the further the viewer is removed from the scene. IMAX is about having sound as big as the screen. Home theater is having sound....."BIGGER" than the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -



I agree with you 100%!


For the sake of everyone "tuning in," would you please define "fully reference capable system?" What is the criteria "speaker-wise?"


----------



## BeeMan458

 THX reference level 


" Reference level for all channels except low frequency effects is calibrated by adjusting the audio chain such that a pink noise signal recorded at -20dB relative to full scale (0dB) creates 85dB sound pressure level as measured with a C weighted SPL meter at the seating locations. Volume levels are adjusted for each channel individually until they read 85dB. The master volume control setting associated with this playback level is then set to a nominal 0dB, or reference level. The history behind this is that sound engineers and producers generally work so that the average recording level for dialog in movie soundtrack is -20dB. This allows for 20dB of dynamic range in the soundtrack. The low frequency effects channel is calibrated higher, so that a -20dB signal reaches 95dBC at the seating locations."

Here's a bit more on the matter from THX Technology.


This is very germane to participants: "Reference Level for your Room: THX Ultra2 Plus, THX Select2 Plus and THX I/S Plus certification categories deliver Reference Level performance in your specific room size."


I add, continuously reference capable as some speaker/AVR/subwoofer systems are capable of momentary peak performance but if the action continues, the receiver amplifier doesn't have the capacity or ability to keep up and falls be the subwoofers and one can hear the speaker produced content fall behind the subwoofers as the subwoofers then overpower the speaker produced content.


As to speakers, that a bit more esoteric as it a cross between speaker sensitivity, usually referenced as dB/1w/1m or dB/2.83v/1m. The size of the room to be filled with sound (how far away from the sitting position are the speakers, how large is the volume of the room the subwoofer is pressurizing) and the continuous output of a receiver, not to mention the ability for one to successfully integrate subwoofers and speakers into the acoustics of their room so it all doesn't come out sounding like a bucket of plates rolling around inside.


To those who might care, hope the above is found helpful.


-


----------



## Oliver Deplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13440#post_24261299
> 
> 
> What you quoted forward of my post, is not what I wrote. Parsing it the way you did, made what I posted, come away differently. Please, include the whole quote so what I post, makes sense.
> 
> 
> "The point, the further removed a system is from fully reference capable, the further the viewer is removed from the scene. IMAX is about having sound as big as the screen. Home theater is having sound....."BIGGER" than the screen. tongue.gif"
> 
> 
> If you leave out the first sentence, the last two sentences have no contextual meaning and if you ignore the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gif, then the irony of the statement is intentionally lost to make my comment into something that it wasn't.
> 
> 
> -



Eljay actually did us a service.


Please, remove the words, "the viewer is", and replace them with the words, I am. This would serve to change your edict into an expression of personal preference.

As it stands, it is quite contentious.



Oh, and it matters not whether the system is "reference capable", the matter is whether the listening level is at reference level (equal-loudness curve).

Assuming both systems have similar in-room FR, a "reference capable" system playing 100dB SPL peaks may be no more impressive than one that isn't "reference capable", but can comfortably play, and is playing, 100dB SPL peaks.


----------



## djoberg

^^^^^^^


Thanks BeeMan458! It was indeed helpful, though when I have more time I'll follow your links and hopefully digest everything you offered.


Thankfully I have a very UNcomplicated, dedicated Home Theater room (13' x 26' s 8'). I have speakers for a 7.2 setup but currently have it set up for 5.1 (due to having such a small display panel...Pioneer 60" KURO Elite). I have only run Audyssey for speaker calibration (and thus there was no SPL meter used) but I must say, judging by my ears alone, it sounds phenomenal ,with a seamless blend between my L/C/R speakers and my SVS sub. When I do listen at reference volume, I don't detect any distortion (clipping or otherwise) and my sub NEVER bottoms out or appears to be strained. Having said that, I rarely listen at reference volume. Normally I listen between -15 and -10, though I do run the Dynamic EQ which is supposed to compensate somewhat when you aren't listening at reference level.


----------



## Mongo171

post #13322 of 13390

1 day, 9 hours ago


BeeMan458

I'm a subwoofer enabler.

offline


7,354 Posts. Joined 6/2012

Location: Magalia, CA

Thumbs Up: 1209


Here's the short version, not bagging on anybody's posting efforts. Anybody who's not using REW or an equivalent room measuring program, is flying blind. Without graphs, the individual is "guessing."


Using room measuring gear as a guide to properly dial a system in, fixes most of the "flaws" in a room's acoustics which in it's own right, becomes a sonic upgrade.



Subwoofers are a money pit of happiness. The more one throws down the rat hole labeled subwoofers, the happier the individual becomes.


I am not the voice of reason.



I just grabbed everything from your post. It's on the SVS thread.


----------



## blazar

Some beautiful bass tones on the Chicane album: Giants. It's a very decent trance album and every other track is quite good if you love electronic music.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13440#post_24261030
> 
> 
> Like a washing machine but sadly, I totally missed what you suggest as I'm not that clever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four blu-rays ordered today:
> 
> 
> "Getaway," "Oblivion," "Olympus Has Fallen," and "Pacific Rim."
> 
> 
> -



Dude...that was a good joke....: ((((((((


I think you'd like Oblivion as the mix is a nice fine balance between everything. Pacific Rim is just plain out fun. I actually just got my copy of pacific rim (the one with the nice changing cover)


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13470#post_24261740
> 
> 
> Some beautiful bass tones on the Chicane album: Giants. It's a very decent trance album and every other track is quite good if you love electronic music.



I happen to own some of Chicane's older albums (I just listened to one of their songs last night called Autumn Tactics); is _Giants_ relatively new? I have approximately 200 trance CDs and LOVE the bass on *most* of them. I was a bit worried when I purchased my SVS cylinder sub. Coming from a sealed Velodyne Servo sub, which is VERY MUSICAL, I thought a ported sub would be lacking musically. I was wrong; the PC12 is quite pleasing to the ear no matter what genre of music I'm listening to.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oliver Deplace*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13400_100#post_24261612
> 
> 
> Please, remove the words, "the viewer is", and replace them with the words, I am. This would serve to change your edict into an expression of personal preference.
> 
> As it stands, it is quite contentious.



If I did what you suggest, then what I'm communicating, would be harmed.



> Quote:
> Oh, and it matters not whether the system is "reference capable", the matter is whether the listening level is at reference level (equal-loudness curve).
> 
> Assuming both systems have similar in-room FR, a "reference capable" system playing 100dB SPL peaks may be no more impressive than one that isn't "reference capable", but can comfortably play, and is playing, 100dB SPL peaks.



Absolutely it matters if a system is continuously reference capable. Wouldn't it be easier to just say you didn't understand the brevity of what I was sharing?


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> What you quoted forward of my post, is not what I wrote.


It's an exact quote, so it's exactly what you wrote.


> Quote:
> If you leave out the first sentence, the last two sentences have no contextual meaning and if you ignore the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gif, then the irony of the statement is intentionally lost to make my comment into something that it wasn't.


I guess I missed that.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13400_100#post_24261710
> 
> 
> post #13322 of 13390
> 
> 1 day, 9 hours ago
> 
> 
> ---snip---
> 
> 
> 
> I just grabbed everything from your post. It's on the SVS thread.



Please, which SVS thread?


You wrote: "You started by saying my method of calibrating my speakers is wrong because I don't have the equipment you have and I'm just guessing. Read your post again."


There is nothing in the posted comments you quoted forward that does what you suggest. I even posted in the first line, this disclaimer:


"Here's the short version, not bagging on anybody's posting efforts."


And yes, anybody who's not using REW (or an equivalent room measuring program) "...is flying blind.....and.....Without graphs, the individual is "guessing."


The above does not qualify as a personal attack on your character.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13400_100#post_24261929
> 
> 
> It's an exact quote, so it's exactly what you wrote.



No it's not. It's an intentionally parsed comment that removes context and in doing so, as explained, intentionally changes the meaning of what I posted. We both know that's what you're doing.










(why people do this and then pretend they're being sincere has always escaped me)


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> No it's not. It's an intentionally parsed comment ...


No, it's a quote. Perhaps a partial quote, but still a quote. Nothing was altered. The words are yours.


> Quote:
> We both know that's what you're doing.


No, "we" don't. I partially quoted a comment of yours regarding home theater, agreed with it in one context (that of HT hobbyists), and then offered an observation about what home theater means to other people (specifically, my two buddies here in town).


And that's it. If you want to make more out of it than what it was, feel free, but don't put that on me.


----------



## Mongo171

So far, it seems like you just look down your nose at people whose systems don't live up to "your" standards.


Official SVS Owners/Support Thread


----------



## Tack

Hey Bee, have you figured out what the common denominator is in all your little skirmishes yet?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13400_100#post_24261991
> 
> 
> So far, it seems like you just look down your nose at people whose systems don't live up to "your" standards.



Then I must be looking down my nose at my system.


Here's a check one can cash any day of the week, it's easier to blame then to understand as most don't like understanding and think understanding is the same as agreeing when it's not. And yes, "EVERYBODY" needs to download and install a freeware copy of REW and get it up and running. It will probably be the cheapest upgrade anyone will acquire in their subwoofer's life.


A suggestion, please, put me on ignore. I will do the same.


-


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tack*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13400_100#post_24261996
> 
> 
> Hey Bee, have you figured out what the common denominator is in all your little skirmishes yet?



Of course I have, you think I'm a jerk. A suggestion, please, use the ignore feature for in this case, that's what I'm going do.


-


----------



## Mongo171

Just go watch your IMAX screen and listen at reference levels.


----------



## Tack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13470#post_24262020
> 
> 
> Of course I have, you think I'm a jerk. A suggestion, use the ignore feature for in this case, that's what I'm going do.
> 
> 
> -










"We both know" you aren't going to press any ignore button. I'm trying to help you.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13440#post_24261364
> 
> 
> The point, you being angry with my delivery, ain't gonna change the facts.
> 
> -



Again


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tack*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13470#post_24261996
> 
> 
> Hey Bee, have you figured out what the common denominator is in all your little skirmishes yet?


----------



## cr136124




----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13470#post_24262150


+10000


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13400_100#post_24261652
> 
> 
> Thankfully I have a very UNcomplicated, dedicated Home Theater room (13' x 26' s 8'). *I have speakers for a 7.2 setup but currently have it set up for 5.1 (due to having such a small display panel...Pioneer 60" KURO Elite)*.



Sorry, but I don't follow the logic here. What does screen size have to do with the number of speakers you can use? I also have a 60" display and run 6 full towers, 4 bookshelves (2 actually, still haven't had time to install the other two) and 8 subs in a 17' x 18' x 8' sealed room.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13470#post_24262177
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I don't follow the logic here. What does screen size have to do with the number of speakers you can use? I also have a 60" display and run 6 full towers, 4 bookshelves (2 actually, still haven't had time to install the other two) and 8 subs in a 17' x 18' x 8' sealed room.



You are absolutely justified in questioning my *logic* in what I said, for I should have been more clear. To clarify, my room is a little over 26' deep and right now I'm only sitting 7.5' from my 60" display so I'm only using about 14' of the depth of the room for my setup (I have my surrounds at an angle behind the main listening area). If I was going to use two more surrounds (for "back" speakers in a 7.1 setup) I would have to put them on stands right behind my loveseat (which I use for the main listening area), which I don't want to do because I'm using the back of the room for a media area (computers and office equipment). Someday I plan to buy a much larger flat panel display (hopefully an 84" 4K UHDTV or a large 4K OLED) or maybe get a projector with at least a 110" screen. At that time I would have 2 or 3 tiers of seating and THEN I would use back speakers (mounting them on my back wall).


So, the bottom line is I *could* use more speakers but with my current setup only utilizing such a small space and with an area for media equipment in the back of the room, I really don't want to have back speakers on stands sitting in the middle of the room behind the main listening area (nor do I want to mount them on the ceiling behind the main listening area). Again, I should have elaborated and clarified why I only use a 5.1 setup at the present time. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## derrickdj1

It should also be stated, that depending on the room size the extra surround speakers may not add much if anything to the experience. All the different surround speakers like FH, FW, SB deliver spatial cues and need to be far enough apart to get the real benefit from them.


----------



## audiofan1









I need graphs for "Kung Fu Panda" stat







JK but I would love to see them. I just finished this after hearing about its not only bass but soundtrack goodness, I did watch it back when released and remember liking it but on the new rig it came through with a certain clarity and overall excellence I was not expecting. The bass was so good I'm putting it on my top 5 short list and is now my reference test disc! What one can expect here is "Oblivion" dynamics (possibly better) and a good fat helping of some of the best bass frequencies on a disc and if this where a disc review thread I would go on for days on the rest of the beautiful sounds of this Dolby True soundtrack (I was shocked it wasn't DTS Master) . The bass here is flawless not only clean, extended tight and controlled its never out of proportion to the movie. The overall quantity is spread out well along with a few hard hitting ELF moments to make the room come alive. Might I also note the thunder and lightning are the best reproduction captured for movie sound. Ladies and Gentlemen if you haven't seen this one or haven't in awhile or you want to test out that new gear, I can't recommend this enough!


I know I'm rehashing for some but chime in anyway! as I need answers as to why its not high on the 5 star list


----------



## eNoize

Yes, 'Kung Fu Panda' is a fun soundtrack with nice bass, but it's the "Skadoosh!" scene that is the real showstopper.

 


"Skadoosh!"


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ It sure was! it was a perfect ELF to cap off this fantastic track! I had to rewind that scene and play it for my wife, as she had to leave during the middle part of the movie, just lovely the way it permeated the through room with tactile delineated force











Thanks for the graph eNoize


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13470#post_24262743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need graphs for "Kung Fu Panda" stat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK but I would love to see them. I just finished this after hearing about its not only bass but soundtrack goodness, I did watch it back when released and remember liking it but on the new rig it came through with a certain clarity and overall excellence I was not expecting. The bass was so good I'm putting it on my top 5 short list and is now my reference test disc! What one can expect here is "Oblivion" dynamics (possibly better) and a good fat helping of some of the best bass frequencies on a disc and if this where a disc review thread I would go on for days on the rest of the beautiful sounds of this Dolby True soundtrack (I was shocked it wasn't DTS Master) . The bass here is flawless not only clean, extended tight and controlled its never out of proportion to the movie. The overall quantity is spread out well along with a few hard hitting ELF moments to make the room come alive. Might I also note the thunder and lightning are the best reproduction captured for movie sound. Ladies and Gentlemen if you haven't seen this one or haven't in awhile or you want to test out that new gear, I can't recommend this enough!
> 
> 
> I know I'm rehashing for some but chime in anyway! as I need answers as to why its not high on the 5 star list



For sure one of the finest tracks ever produced - the prison escape scene is one of my all time favorites - really rewards a well set up HT -

The sound designer is doing the new Godzilla - so high hopes for this one


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13470#post_24262926
> 
> 
> ^^^ It sure was! it was a perfect ELF to cap off this fantastic track! I had to rewind that scene and play it for my wife, as she had to leave during the middle part of the movie, just lovely the way it permeated the through room with tactile delineated force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the graph eNoize


Gotta love that description.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13440#post_24261505
> 
> THX reference level
> 
> 
> " Reference level for all channels except low frequency effects is calibrated by adjusting the audio chain such that a pink noise signal recorded at -20dB relative to full scale (0dB) creates 85dB sound pressure level as measured with a C weighted SPL meter at the seating locations. Volume levels are adjusted for each channel individually until they read 85dB. The master volume control setting associated with this playback level is then set to a nominal 0dB, or reference level. The history behind this is that sound engineers and producers generally work so that the average recording level for dialog in movie soundtrack is -20dB. This allows for 20dB of dynamic range in the soundtrack. The low frequency effects channel is calibrated higher, so that a -20dB signal reaches 95dBC at the seating locations."
> 
> Here's a bit more on the matter from THX Technology.
> 
> 
> This is very germane to participants: "Reference Level for your Room: THX Ultra2 Plus, THX Select2 Plus and THX I/S Plus certification categories deliver Reference Level performance in your specific room size."
> 
> 
> I add, continuously reference capable as some speaker/AVR/subwoofer systems are capable of momentary peak performance but if the action continues, the receiver amplifier doesn't have the capacity or ability to keep up and falls be the subwoofers and one can hear the speaker produced content fall behind the subwoofers as the subwoofers then overpower the speaker produced content.
> 
> 
> As to speakers, that a bit more esoteric as it a cross between speaker sensitivity, usually referenced as dB/1w/1m or dB/2.83v/1m. The size of the room to be filled with sound (how far away from the sitting position are the speakers, how large is the volume of the room the subwoofer is pressurizing) and the continuous output of a receiver, not to mention the ability for one to successfully integrate subwoofers and speakers into the acoustics of their room so it all doesn't come out sounding like a bucket of plates rolling around inside.
> 
> 
> To those who might care, hope the above is found helpful.
> 
> 
> -


I think some people are confusing studio reference level with levels for the home. Consumer gear is what it is.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13400_100#post_24264180
> 
> 
> I think some people are confusing studio reference level with levels for the home. Consumer gear is what it is.



How so?


...










The first link posts about Home Theater:


"What does 'Reference Level' mean for home theater design?


Reference level means two things for home theater design:


1. Speakers and amplifiers must be capable of 105dB peaks


If the playback chain is calibrated to produce 85dB for a -20dB signal at the listening position then the speakers and amplifiers could be asked to produce 105dB for a 0dB signal. It is a challenging proposition for an audio system to reproduce this level cleanly, without dynamic compression and to be able to do so reliably. Most standard consumer technologies such as soft dome tweeters are not up to scratch in any reasonably sized room. Speakers should have high sensitivity and high power handling, such as the Procella Audio speakers we recommend and use."


...










The THX link references Home Theater: "THX Ultra2 Certified products bring the cinematic experience to larger *home theaters*, 3,000 cubic feet in size, with a viewing distance of 12 feet or greater from the screen."


...










-


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13470#post_24264180
> 
> 
> I think some people are confusing studio reference level with levels for the home. Consumer gear is what it is.


Forum member JHaz posted the best explanation of Reference Level I've seen:


> Quote:
> Reference level is a calibration not an spl for any particular content. To repeat, reference level is a calibration. It is used for mixing movies so that every sound in the final sound track is at a specific SPL level when played back at reference.
> 
> 
> Here's how it works. In the digital age, the max encodable level is called 0dBFS(full scale). Everything that is not at full scale can be described as - some number of dB from full scale. Movie mixing rooms (and movie theaters, at least theoretically), are calibrated so that pink noise encoded at -20dBFS plays back at 85 dB in each speaker (surrounds are actually 82 but there are always multiples on a movie mixing stage and home calibration equal to the mains is appropriate).
> 
> 
> It was discovered by AVR manufacturers that their customers found 85 dB too blinking loud to listen to a test noise, so they started using a different way to achieve the same thing. Using a pink noise signal encoded at -30 dBFS, home speakers are calibrated at 75 dB. It should be apparent upon reflection that these result in exactly the same calibration. A sound encoded at -40 dBFS will sound at 65 dB at reference level under either calibration approach. A sound encoded at 0dBFS would be 105 dB in the room. It's a bit confusing but you can't confuse sound pressure in a room - - dB SPL - - with the encoding levels of movies or other media.
> 
> 
> I tend to listen to movies well below reference. If I set my master volume at -20 dB, that means that a sound encoded at -20 dBFS on disk will sound 65 dB loud in my room, versus the 85 it would be if I were at reference.
> 
> 
> Now the last twist important for consideration of sub specs is that the LFE channel (the .1 in 7.1) actually can play louder than all the others. What happens is that after reading the digital data off the disk, the system turns it up 10 dB (so the whole LFE channel is encoded differently from the rest of the channels). Thus the LFE channel max, at reference, is 115 dB, and at my -20 dBFS master volume level, the LFE channel will max out at 95 dB.
> 
> 
> There are "rules" for movies as to calibration so that playback can be consistent with artistic intent of the film's makers, in the calibration described above. There are no rules whatsoever that say how loud anything must be in a movie. Silent passages will be encoded as all zeroes digitally, and will be silent whether you play at reference or far below. I've seen it said that dialog runs typically somewhere around the 85 dB SPL range, but that's far far from a hard and fast rule and some movies have it significantly lower. V for Vendetta is an example of a movie with much lower than normal dialog levels.


 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1426079/understanding-sub-test-results#post_22340519 


Craig


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13470#post_24263040
> 
> 
> For sure one of the finest tracks ever produced - the prison escape scene is one of my all time favorites - really rewards a well set up HT -
> 
> The sound designer is doing the new Godzilla - so high hopes for this one




That gives me even more hope for Godzilla and thanks for the info. Big potential on that one for LFE and I hope it delivers.


----------



## nube

Back to the bassics (sic), KFP is pretty solid overall. However, that Skadoosh scene is badly clipped, though maybe appropriately so.










Still need votes over at d-b.com for best bass movie of 2013, as well as all the execution polls we have up. Your help is appreciated!


----------



## BeeMan458

We have "Oblivion", "Olympus Has Fallen" and "Pacific Rim" on recent order (used from Amazon, delivered, average price, $12.50 ea) and it will be a few days before they arrive.


(so many bass heavy movies and so little money)


...










(it's a shame, we're limited to flat, 11.5Hz as there's so much more to Home Theater than "just" 11.5Hz)


...


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13470#post_24264188
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first link posts about Home Theater:
> 
> 
> "What does 'Reference Level' mean for home theater design?
> 
> 
> Reference level means two things for home theater design:
> 
> 
> 1. Speakers and amplifiers must be capable of 105dB peaks
> 
> 
> If the playback chain is calibrated to produce 85dB for a -20dB signal at the listening position then the speakers and amplifiers could be asked to produce 105dB for a 0dB signal. It is a challenging proposition for an audio system to reproduce this level cleanly, without dynamic compression and to be able to do so reliably. Most standard consumer technologies such as soft dome tweeters are not up to scratch in any reasonably sized room. Speakers should have high sensitivity and high power handling, such as the Procella Audio speakers we recommend and use."
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The THX link references Home Theater: "THX Ultra2 Certified products bring the cinematic experience to larger *home theaters*, 3,000 cubic feet in size, with a viewing distance of 12 feet or greater from the screen."
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


It's actually 75db for the home.


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13470#post_24264395
> 
> 
> We have "Oblivion", "Olympus Has Fallen" and "Pacific Rim" on recent order (used from Amazon) and it will be a few days before they arrive.
> 
> 
> (so many bass heavy movies and so little money)
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it's a shame, we're limited to flat, 11.5Hz as there's so much more to Home Theater than 11.5Hz)
> 
> 
> ...


I watched Pacific Rim again last night. That movie has some great bass and lots of it.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500_100#post_24264417
> 
> 
> It's actually 75db for the home.



Your above confuses me as the THX links that I linked to has a different standard than what you're reporting.


...










Don't let my wife know.


...










Do you have any links that can bring me up to speed regarding what you're commenting on, regarding any reference standards that I'm misunderstanding?


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500#post_24264440
> 
> 
> Your above confuses me as the THX links that I linked to has a different standard than what you're reporting.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let my wife know.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any links that can bring me up to speed regarding what you're commenting on, regarding any reference standards that I'm misunderstanding?


The information came from the links YOU posted.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

No he is right, home theater should be calibrated to 75db.


Best Regards

KvE


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500_100#post_24264454
> 
> 
> The information came from the links YOU posted.



I'm not arguing; could you help a poor old veteran see what you're posting about as I'm missing what you're thoughtfully defining.


(Navy, Cruiser/Destroyer, 71-75)


...


----------



## MKtheater

Using the internal test tones yes. Always read your manual as AVR's and processors vary. All my gear wanted me to run 75 dBs on the SPL meter at the LP with the test tones.


BTW, Beeman is right about HT systems. You can have different experiences at reference from two different reference capable systems. Why do you think there are so many choices and why some of us have gone crazy! In my mind the ultimate HT experience would be to have 7 Danley SH-50's with 8 REXXX 18's in an IB with the correct power for all of it. Without just spending the money the challenge for me is to get as close as possible for much less! I have two relatives that have reference capable systems which I put together but my system is still much better at reference, and cheaper!


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500#post_24264496
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing; could you help a poor old veteran see what you're posting about as I'm missing what you're thoughtfully defining.
> 
> 
> (Navy, Cruiser/Destroyer, 71-75)
> 
> 
> ...


 http://www.acousticfrontiers.com/home-theater-blog/2013/3/14/thx-reference-level Right here.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500#post_24264496
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing; could you help a poor old veteran see what you're posting about as I'm missing what you're thoughtfully defining.
> 
> 
> (Navy, Cruiser/Destroyer, 71-75)
> 
> 
> ...


Read the info from JHaz I posted above. It explains how calibrating to 85 dB with a -20 dBFS signal results in EXACTLY the same end point as calibrating to 75 dB with a -30 dBFS signal.


Craig


----------



## MKtheater

I thought that could get too complicated for some so I never mentioned that.


----------



## BeeMan458

"In the home it works slightly differently. Most pre-processor and audio video receivers have embedded pink noise test tones used for level setting that are recorded at -30dB relative to full scale. Using these tones the level of individual speakers are adjusted to 75dB as measured with a C weighted SPL meter at the listening position. Note that the low frequency effects signal is nearly always internally set to be to be 10dB louder than that for the speakers so that the end user's life is simplified and the subwoofer is calibrated to 75dB rather than the 85dB one might expect."


That's for calibration purposes, not reference level playback purposes as calibration programs adjust for this "intentional" adjustment.


(the pink noise is too loud at 85dB so for calibration purposes, it's reduced to 75dB)


----------



## MKtheater

Have you guys ever measured reference levels with REW to see where your AVR's reference is? What I mean is when I set my AVR's auto calibration I measured the volume at -20 dBs win a sine wave sweep. Guess what, it had the mains at 97-98 dBs during that sweep. So -10 dBs on my master volume equates to 107-108 dBs with a sine wave sweep. So when I run my AVR at -13 dBs it sounds perfect! 0 dBs would be close to 118 dBs! I always use REW sweeps for my set reference point.


----------



## BeeMan458

...










At the end of the calibration process, settings are checked and adjusted as necessary to a 80Hz crossover, all speakers set to small, using a calibrated sound meter, levels are checked and adjust according to an 85dB standard.


...










And then REW is used to measure, graph, check and adjust subwoofer settings.


...


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500#post_24264569
> 
> 
> "In the home it works slightly differently. Most pre-processor and audio video receivers have embedded pink noise test tones used for level setting that are recorded at -30dB relative to full scale. Using these tones the level of individual speakers are adjusted to 75dB as measured with a C weighted SPL meter at the listening position. Note that the low frequency effects signal is nearly always internally set to be to be 10dB louder than that for the speakers so that the end user's life is simplified and the subwoofer is calibrated to 75dB rather than the 85dB one might expect."
> 
> 
> That's for calibration purposes, not reference level playback purposes as calibration programs adjust for this "intentional" adjustment.
> 
> 
> (the pink noise is too loud at 85dB so for calibration purposes, it's reduced to 75dB)


I see. So it should be calibrated to 85?


----------



## MKtheater

Have you checked with the levels are on REW? I measure thru a digital connection and one speaker with subs. My AVR set all speakers to the same level including the subs! It does an excellent job however 0 dBs is not reference and shame on me I never read the manual to see how it sets reference as volume knob is concerned. No need to as I measure and find out.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500#post_24264730
> 
> 
> I see. So it should be calibrated to 85?


Only if you're using a -20 dBFS signal. What receiver do you have? What signal are you using for calibration?


Craig


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500#post_24264784
> 
> 
> Only if you're using a -20 dBFS signal. What receiver do you have? What signal are you using for calibration?
> 
> 
> Craig


Onkyo 805. Not sure about the signal. I guess it would be -30db.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KMFDMvsEnya*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500#post_24264465
> 
> 
> No he is right, home theater should be calibrated to 75db.
> 
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> KvE



Avia is 85db IIRC, right? I know when I calibrate with Avia vs my processor tones, one is at 75 and one 85, so it depends on what you are using to calibrate your levels.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500#post_24264802
> 
> 
> Onkyo 805. Not sure about the signal. I guess it would be -30db.



My 885 uses -30db, so I would think your 805 is the same.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500#post_24264802
> 
> 
> Onkyo 805. Not sure about the signal. I guess it would be -30db.


Anything with Audyssey uses -30 dBFS test tones. So you calibrate to 75 with the internal test tones. *However*, Audyssey also uses -30 dBFS signals, so, if you run Audyssey, you don't want to use the internal test tones to re-set the levels afterwards. Audyssey's EQ filers are not engaged when the internal test tones play. The boosts and cuts of the Audyssey filters are not accounted for in the internal test tone signals even after you run Audyssey. So, if you run the test tones, reset the levels... and then reengage the Audyssey filters, the relative calibration is no longer correct.


If you want to check the levels after running Audyssey, (I can't think of any reason to do so,) you would need to use external test tones and then be sure the Audyssey filters are engaged. If you do this, you'll find that Audyssey got them correct and the levels that you reset using the internal test tones are incorrect.


Craig


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500#post_24264965
> 
> 
> Anything with Audyssey uses -30 dBFS test tones. So you calibrate to 75 with the internal test tones. *However*, Audyssey also uses -30 dBFS signals, so, if you run Audyssey, you don't want to use the internal test tones to re-set the levels afterwards. Audyssey's EQ filers are not engaged when the internal test tones play. The boosts and cuts of the Audyssey filters are not accounted for in the internal test tone signals even after you run Audyssey. So, if you run the test tones, reset the levels... and then reengage the Audyssey filters, the relative calibration is no longer correct.
> 
> 
> If you want to check the levels after running Audyssey, (I can't think of any reason to do so,) you would need to use external test tones and then be sure the Audyssey filters are engaged. If you do this, you'll find that Audyssey got them correct and the levels that you reset using the internal test tones are incorrect.
> 
> 
> Craig


Thanks for the information. In other words back to 75db. So it depends on the calibration disc or the gear?


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500#post_24264566
> 
> 
> I thought that could get too complicated for some so I never mentioned that.


Not that complicated.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500#post_24265001
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information. In other words back to 75db. So it depends on the calibration disc or the gear?


Have you run Audyssey? If so, go back to the Audyssey level settings. They're correct.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500#post_24265079
> 
> 
> Have you run Audyssey? If so, go back to the Audyssey level settings. They're correct.


I don't like Audyssey. Never accurate.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500_100#post_24264730
> 
> 
> I see. So it should be calibrated to 85?



Audyssey automatically adjusts it to 75dB and 75dB, 85dB or 65dB, it's all the same as according to what I read today, it's all relative.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500#post_24265108
> 
> 
> So how does -20db come into play?





Consumer equipment uses built in -30 dBFS test tones for calibration purposes. The -20 dB FS test tones are used in commercial equipment used in a professional sound mixing stage.



I made up a test tone CD for testing purposes, and I generated the test tones at -20 dB FS (85 dB SPL playback level if master volume is set to reference level). I usually playback around -10 dB from the reference level setting on the master volume control, so my playback levels for the test tones come out to be 75 dB SPL. (85 dB SPL - 10 dB FS = 75 dB SPL).



105 dB SPL represents full reference playback level. The following applies when the master volume is set to the calibrated reference level setting. On my receiver, -22 dB represents the calibrated reference level setting on the master volume control.



The -30 dB FS test tone will give you 75 dB SPL (105 dB SPL - 30 dB FS = 75 dB SPL).


The -20 dB FS test tone will give you 85 dB SPL (105 dB SPL - 20 dB FS = 85 dB SPL).


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500_100#post_24265164
> 
> 
> Audyssey automatically adjusts it to 75dB and 75dB, 85dB or 65dB, it's all the same as according to what I read today, it's all relative.



I'm too messed up on anti-histamines to be lucid. Somewhere in my readings today, I read how it was set to 85dB but 85dB is too loud for normal humans so it's set to 75dB for bearability but internally, it's automatically adjusted for this point so 75dB, 85dB or 65dB, Audyssey internally sets everything to a 85dB standard.


(Audyssey, doesn't give a poop what people think about 75dB or 85dB. The only ones arguing are people as machines don't care about this point)


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500#post_24264763
> 
> 
> Have you checked with the levels are on REW? I measure thru a digital connection and one speaker with subs. My AVR set all speakers to the same level including the subs! It does an excellent job however 0 dBs is not reference and shame on me I never read the manual to see how it sets reference as volume knob is concerned. No need to as I measure and find out.





My Sony receiver does not set 0 dB on the master volume as "reference".


Reference is about -22 dB on my master volume control.


Then again, my receiver is getting a bit old!


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500#post_24265185
> 
> 
> I'm too messed up on anti-histamines to be lucid.


Yes.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500#post_24265181
> 
> 
> Consumer equipment uses built in -30 dBFS test tones for calibration purposes. The -20 dB FS test tones are used in commercial equipment used in a professional sound mixing stage.
> 
> 
> 
> I made up a test tone CD for testing purposes, and I generated the test tones at -20 dB FS (85 dB SPL playback level if master volume is set to reference level). I usually playback around -10 dB from the reference level setting on the master volume control, so my playback levels for the test tones come out to be 75 dB SPL. (85 fB SPL - 10 dB FS = 75 dB SPL).
> 
> 
> 
> 105 dB SPL represents full reference playback level. The following applies when the master volume is set to the calibrated reference level setting. On my receiver, -22 dB represents the calibrated reference level setting on the master volume control.
> 
> 
> 
> The -30 dB FS test tone will give you 75 dB SPL (105 dB SPL - 30 dB FS = 75 dB SPL).
> 
> 
> The -20 dB FS test tone will give you 85 dB SPL (105 dB SPL - 30 dB FS = 85 dB SPL).


There it is! Now it's been explained clearly. Typo in the math bro but I understand where you're coming from.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500_100#post_24265212
> 
> 
> Yes.



And you didn't say poop about the graphs you asked for.


...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Watching ratatouille with my son. And wow the thunder and shotgun shots at the beginning are powerful. Not too deep from what I can tell by dynamic!


----------



## Mrkazador


I thought the lightning scene in Ratatouille goes down to 10hz.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24265263
> 
> 
> I thought the lightning scene in Ratatouille goes down to 10hz.


If it does that would make sense why it's so powerful. I guess because it's so quick. I'm used to the longer 10 Hz effects such as OHF etc.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500#post_24265221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500#post_24265181
> 
> 
> Consumer equipment uses built in -30 dBFS test tones for calibration purposes. The -20 dB FS test tones are used in commercial equipment used in a professional sound mixing stage.
> 
> 
> 
> I made up a test tone CD for testing purposes, and I generated the test tones at -20 dB FS (85 dB SPL playback level if master volume is set to reference level). I usually playback around -10 dB from the reference level setting on the master volume control, so my playback levels for the test tones come out to be 75 dB SPL. (85 dB SPL - 10 dB FS = 75 dB SPL).
> 
> 
> 
> 105 dB SPL represents full reference playback level. The following applies when the master volume is set to the calibrated reference level setting. On my receiver, -22 dB represents the calibrated reference level setting on the master volume control.
> 
> 
> 
> The -30 dB FS test tone will give you 75 dB SPL (105 dB SPL - 30 dB FS = 75 dB SPL).
> 
> 
> The -20 dB FS test tone will give you 85 dB SPL (105 dB SPL - 20 dB FS = 85 dB SPL).
> 
> 
> 
> There it is! Now it's been explained clearly. Typo in the math bro but I understand where you're coming from.
Click to expand...




Corrected typo!


Note that one of the the reasons I made my own test disk is so that I can verify the calibration of my master volume control against the calibration made with the internal test tones used in my AVR. The two calibration results do match on my system.


If you have a THX rated receiver, then your results may not match!


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ wow







I haven't seen that one in awhile, I may put it in the ole que


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24265231
> 
> 
> Watching ratatouille with my son. And wow the thunder and shotgun shots at the beginning are powerful. Not too deep from what I can tell by dynamic!



I like to use those as demos, especially the shotgun scene. Good surround info too and when that chandelier hits the floor it's like it landed in the middle of my living room.


----------



## Mrkazador


Here is the lightning scene in ratatouille

 



 

 

and the first shotgun blasts


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Damn!


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24265288
> 
> 
> ^^^ wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen that one in awhile, I may put it in the ole que


After seeing the graphs, a big
+1


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500#post_24264569
> 
> 
> "In the home it works slightly differently. Most pre-processor and audio video receivers have embedded pink noise test tones used for level setting that are recorded at -30dB relative to full scale. Using these tones the level of individual speakers are adjusted to 75dB as measured with a C weighted SPL meter at the listening position. Note that the low frequency effects signal is nearly always internally set to be to be 10dB louder than that for the speakers so that the end user's life is simplified and the subwoofer is calibrated to 75dB rather than the 85dB one might expect."
> 
> 
> That's for calibration purposes, not reference level playback purposes as calibration programs adjust for this "intentional" adjustment.
> 
> 
> (the pink noise is too loud at 85dB so for calibration purposes, it's reduced to 75dB)


My reciever demands to have the test tones @ 85dB (Subs are even higher dB's), any lower and I can't calibrate it or run the room correction. So I just use ear protection when setting up.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500_100#post_24265863
> 
> 
> My reciever demands to have the test tones @ 85dB (Subs are even higher dB's), any lower and I can't calibrate it or run the room correction. So I just use ear protection when setting up.



...LOL


What's a person with sensitive hearing to do?


...










Datasat RS20I......










You'd think.


...


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24265874
> 
> 
> ...LOL
> 
> 
> What's a person with sensitive hearing to do?
> 
> 
> ...



I have very sensitive hearing, maybe have not followed my ordeal to get a speaker I could listen to for more than 30min, without having ear pain for a week after. Finally figured out I am sensitive Amps, compression drivers and horns. You could call me Dr Jekyll in League of extraordinary gentlemen when they were on Nemo's ship after 'M' got away. I can't listen to a horn for more than 2 minutes without terrible ear pain.


BUT, once you get a system that virtually distortion free, ear fatigue can be virtually illuminated.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500_100#post_24265909
> 
> 
> BUT, once you get a system that virtually distortion free, ear fatigue can be virtually illuminated.



That's terrible. As it is, my ears have become sensitive to the horns in our mains so I'm going try damping the horn.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24265986
> 
> 
> That's terrible. As it is, my ears have become sensitive to the horns in our mains so I'm going try damping the horn.


I tried that, it just reduced the clarity of the dialog etc, but still amplified all the bad parts of the tweeter that causes ear fatigue, not mention it made then sound a lot worse. If you suffer from sensitive hearing, you need to find speakers that have the clarity without amplifying unwanted distortion or noise from the tweeter/mid.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

With quality horn design the real culprit with ear fatigue is room acoustics, EQ, and amp quality. Once all those are addressed and balanced out things should sound great.


I have sensitive hearing as well, alas not as it once was but still pretty sensitive, my Klipsch have sounded significantly better ever since I used Audyssey MultEQ XT.

Thankfully my room is fairly neutral and have sufficient power reserves for my playback levels.


Best Regards

KvE


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Golden compass should be on the 5 star list wow!


Ninja 2 as well. Spinning ninja 1 as we speak


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500_100#post_24266018
> 
> 
> I tried that, it just reduced the clarity of the dialog etc, but still amplified all the bad parts of the tweeter that causes ear fatigue, not mention it made then sound a lot worse.



Well then, I'm hosed as the speakers which we have, are the speakers we're going have for a long time.........or until we gain possession of a winning lottery ticket.







The speakers in my avatar is a Klipsch provided picture of our mains (Epic CF-3s) and we have a RC-64 II for the center channel with a Denon 4520CI for XT32/SubEQ HT and amplification.


So you say that spraying the outside part of the horn which hides in the speaker box with a rubberized truck liner product, will kill the horn's sound quality?


-


----------



## jeremymak

but the list is not updated recently


----------



## jeremymak

how come it is not update any more


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24266120
> 
> 
> Golden compass should be on the 5 star list wow!
> 
> 
> Ninja 2 as well. Spinning ninja 1 as we speak




yeah i was wondering what you thought of golden compass...



great bass...entire soundtrack actually


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KMFDMvsEnya*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24266073
> 
> 
> With quality horn design the real culprit with ear fatigue is room acoustics, EQ, and amp quality. Once all those are addressed and balanced out things should sound great.
> 
> 
> I have sensitive hearing as well, alas not as it once was but still pretty sensitive, my Klipsch have sounded significantly better ever since I used Audyssey MultEQ XT.
> 
> Thankfully my room is fairly neutral and have sufficient power reserves for my playback levels.
> 
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> KvE


Even with a room with great room acoustics I will still cause ear fatigue for me in less than 5 minutes. I will then have ear pain for at least a week after, also I become sensitive to loud noises. Believe me I have tried many a loud speaker to get one that I can listen to, including speakers like JBL's Everest using high quality Amps.


----------



## JapanDave

On a different note, I just watched Pulse's server scene and I actually started to get disorientated when it pulsated the deep heavy base and this was @ 10dB below reference. I have never experienced something like that, very weird sensation, going to have to watch it again, this time at reference and see what happens.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13520_40#post_24266838
> 
> 
> On a different note, I just watched Pulse's server scene and I actually started to get disorientated when it pulsated the deep heavy base and this was @ 10dB below reference. I have never experienced something like that, very weird sensation, going to have to watch it again, this time at reference and see what happens.



Do you have Life Alert


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24266838
> 
> 
> On a different note, I just watched Pulse's server scene and I actually started to get disorientated when it pulsated the deep heavy base and this was @ 10dB below reference. I have never experienced something like that, very weird sensation, going to have to watch it again, this time at reference and see what happens.



I can only imagine that on your setup. Its pretty cool on mine, just replayed it myself


----------



## Soupy1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24266838
> 
> 
> On a different note, I just watched Pulse's server scene and I actually started to get disorientated when it pulsated the deep heavy base and this was @ 10dB below reference. I have never experienced something like that, very weird sensation, going to have to watch it again, this time at reference and see what happens.



I used to use that as my demo scene when I had one HSU VTF-3 MK4. Now I have Two, and the doors rattle to much playing that scene. I have to turn it way down.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soupy1970*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24266863
> 
> 
> I used to use that as my demo scene when I had one HSU VTF-3 MK4. Now I have Two, and the doors rattle to much playing that scene. I have to turn it way down.


Rattling of doors is not one of my problems, I don't have much rattles in my room at all. My door is sealed with pressure lever that locks the door against a seal.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24266843
> 
> 
> Do you have Life Alert





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24266858
> 
> 
> I can only imagine that on your setup. Its pretty cool on mine, just replayed it myself


Thanks!


Wow, I just played it at reference and what a scene! When the bass pulsates it applies so much pressure, my balance equilibrium becomes all screwed up and I get dizzy and disoriented for an small instant. The flight of the Phoenix has similar sensation when the plane barrel rolls, you feel like you are also going upside down, but that is partly due to the deep bass and the actual scene going upside down. The server room has no visual effects to trick your brain so it is purely the bass that is causing this.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24266870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soupy1970*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24266863
> 
> 
> I used to use that as my demo scene when I had one HSU VTF-3 MK4. Now I have Two, and the doors rattle to much playing that scene. I have to turn it way down.
> 
> 
> 
> Rattling of doors is not one of my problems, I don't have much rattles in my room at all. My door is sealed with pressure lever that locks the door against a seal.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24266843
> 
> 
> Do you have Life Alert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24266858
> 
> 
> I can only imagine that on your setup. Its pretty cool on mine, just replayed it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Wow, I just played it at reference and what a scene! When the bass pulsates it applies so much pressure, my balance equilibrium becomes all screwed up and I get dizzy and disoriented for an small instant. The flight of the Phoenix has similar sensation when the plane barrel rolls, you feel like you are also going upside down, but that is partly due to the deep bass and the actual scene going upside down. The server room has no visual effects to trick your brain so it is purely the bass that is causing this.
Click to expand...


I dunno, those pulsating servers visually aren't quite in phase with the pulse sound which I found a bit disorienting....did you happen to measure spl?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24266870
> 
> 
> Rattling of doors is not one of my problems, I don't have much rattles in my room at all. My door is sealed with pressure lever that locks the door against a seal.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Wow, I just played it at reference and what a scene! When the bass pulsates it applies so much pressure, my balance equilibrium becomes all screwed up and I get dizzy and disoriented for an small instant. The flight of the Phoenix has similar sensation when the plane barrel rolls, you feel like you are also going upside down, but that is partly due to the deep bass and the actual scene going upside down. The server room has no visual effects to trick your brain so it is purely the bass that is causing this.



I'm surprised you are still alive after watching that scene at reference in your room lol


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24266691
> 
> 
> yeah i was wondering what you thought of golden compass...
> 
> 
> 
> great bass...entire soundtrack actually


Agreed. I was surprised when I checked it wasn't nominated for any sound oscars.


Stinks though you an tell the movie was made as the beginning of a series. I want to see it finished.


On to ninja 1. Ninja 2 is a much better film. I got turned off by the first one with the fake blood spewing (ala kill bill). The second one wasn't cheesy like that.


X2 or terminator salvation tonight


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24265863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500#post_24264569
> 
> 
> "In the home it works slightly differently. Most pre-processor and audio video receivers have embedded pink noise test tones used for level setting that are recorded at -30dB relative to full scale. Using these tones the level of individual speakers are adjusted to 75dB as measured with a C weighted SPL meter at the listening position. Note that the low frequency effects signal is nearly always internally set to be to be 10dB louder than that for the speakers so that the end user's life is simplified and the subwoofer is calibrated to 75dB rather than the 85dB one might expect."
> 
> 
> That's for calibration purposes, not reference level playback purposes as calibration programs adjust for this "intentional" adjustment.
> 
> 
> (the pink noise is too loud at 85dB so for calibration purposes, it's reduced to 75dB)
> 
> 
> 
> My reciever demands to have the test tones @ 85dB (Subs are even higher dB's), any lower and I can't calibrate it or run the room correction. So I just use ear protection when setting up.
Click to expand...



What brand and model receiver do you use? Consumer equipment uses -30 dB FS test tones for calibration.


You can calibrate to any SPL number in the world that you want to. The only thing that will be off is the "reference level" playback setting on the master volume control. You can test the master volume control calibration point easily with a test CD that was recorded with a known dB FS level and no dialnorm if it is DD encoded. I prefer a test disk that uses -20 dB FS test tones, but that is my personal preference.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24267077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24266691
> 
> 
> yeah i was wondering what you thought of golden compass...
> 
> 
> 
> great bass...entire soundtrack actually
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I was surprised when I checked it wasn't nominated for any sound oscars.
> 
> 
> Stinks though you an tell the movie was made as the beginning of a series. I want to see it finished.
> 
> 
> On to ninja 1. Ninja 2 is a much better film. I got turned off by the first one with the fake blood spewing (ala kill bill). The second one wasn't cheesy like that.
> 
> 
> X2 or terminator salvation tonight
Click to expand...

terminator salvation. The whole movie is filled with great bass.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13530#post_24267483
> 
> 
> What brand and model receiver do you use? Consumer equipment uses -30 dB FS test tones for calibration.
> 
> 
> You can calibrate to any SPL number in the world that you want to. The only thing that will be off is the "reference level" playback setting on the master volume control. You can test the master volume control calibration point easily with a test CD that was recorded with a known dB FS level and no dialnorm if it is DD encoded. I prefer a test disk that uses -20 dB FS test tones, but that is my personal preference.


DataSat RS20i which is a product designed for home theater use.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13560#post_24269177
> 
> 
> DataSat RS20i which is a product designed for home theater use.


Did they forget to put DolbyTrueHD decoding in this processor?


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13560#post_24269373
> 
> 
> Did they forget to put DolbyTrueHD decoding in this processor?


Nope, the expansion card addresses DolbyTrueHD.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13560#post_24269155
> 
> 
> terminator salvation. The whole movie is filled with great bass.



Yeah....awesome










And it filled my room.....too


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Terminator Salvation is awesome! granted it has very little if any under 20Hz, but great mid bass


----------



## nube

Need your votes for execution scoring of the mixes of many new bass movies over at data-bass.com . If you've seen any of the 15 or so individual movies being polled, please vote on them! If you haven't seen them, use your home theater more!







Also, vote on the year end poll.


Gotta get votes specifically for these movies (If you've seen them, vote on how good the bass was executed):

*The Internship* 

*The Mortal Instruments - City of Bones* 

* Paranoia *

* The Fast and the Furious 6 *

* Man of Tai Chi *

* Dead in Tombstone *

* The Lone Ranger *

* The Family *

*Kick-Ass 2* 

* Insidious Chapter 2 *

* Don Jon *

* The Lorax *


----------



## Imageless83

^^Thanks Nube! Anyone tried The Guillotines on Netflix yet. After the 13 minute mark I couldn't really turn it up with the wife working from home this week...she kept complaining about the bass.

Hopefully i'll get a chance to really turn it up this wknd.


----------



## raynist

Wow, just watched Titan AE for the first time since I had just a single SVS 16-46 PC+. This move puts just about every movie to shame. This might be my new favorite complete movie demo. I wonder if it will ever make it to blu ray?


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13560#post_24274978
> 
> 
> Wow, just watched Titan AE for the first time since I had just a single SVS 16-46 PC+. This move puts just about every movie to shame. This might be my new favorite complete movie demo. I wonder if it will ever make it to blu ray?



Better overall bass then Tron? That's still my number 1 complete movie demo


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13560#post_24274992
> 
> 
> Better overall bass then Tron? That's still my number 1 complete movie demo



I think so.


Same guy mixed the audio.


----------



## cchunter

Has anyone seen the new Metallica Through the Never movie? Was just curious if it was worth a rental or not. I see it comes out tomorrow. Rush looks pretty interesting though. That looks like it could be a big hit. Thinking of just buying it tomorrow.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13560#post_24274992
> 
> 
> Better overall bass then Tron? That's still my number 1 complete movie demo



The ice field scene is just incredible.


Have to listen at reference some time when the family is not home.


----------



## Mrkazador

IIRC, a lot of the LFE in through the never is around 30hz. Rush is a good movie but I can't remember if there was any decent LFE.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13560#post_24275206
> 
> 
> IIRC, a lot of the LFE in through the never is around 30hz. Rush is a good movie but I can't remember if there was any decent LFE.



Thanks for the info. Where did you see TtN measured? I am picking this up tom and looking forward to it.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13560#post_24275156
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the new Metallica Through the Never movie? Was just curious if it was worth a rental or not. I see it comes out tomorrow. Rush looks pretty interesting though. That looks like it could be a big hit. Thinking of just buying it tomorrow.



I haven't listened to the new Metallica since they fired Jason Newsted. I think they suck now.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13560#post_24275238
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Where did you see TtN measured? I am picking this up tom and looking forward to it.



I measured it but didn't post it.


----------



## cchunter

Man I'm bored and feel like watching something I haven't seen. Think I'm just gonna make a midnight run to Walmart to pick up Rush.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13560_40#post_24274978
> 
> 
> Wow, just watched Titan AE for the first time since I had just a single SVS 16-46 PC+. This move puts just about every movie to shame. This might be my new favorite complete movie demo. I wonder if it will ever make it to blu ray?



Sweet ! I haven't watched that on my new digs! Sounds like the perfect movie for tonite


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13560#post_24275316
> 
> 
> I measured it but didn't post it.



One more question, but did you watch the 2d or 3d blu? I am very curious for any info on this title as far as the blu goes as there has been very little. If you watched in 3d, how was it? How was the audio mix for bass and in general?


Thanks!


----------



## nube

Rush is definitely worth a buy. Tonight, tomorrow, whenever - it's a great movie with pretty good bass. I'll post measurements tomorrow on data-bass.com, as usual.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13560#post_24273690
> 
> 
> Need your votes for execution scoring of the mixes of many new bass movies over at data-bass.com . If you've seen any of the 15 or so individual movies being polled, please vote on them! If you haven't seen them, use your home theater more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, vote on the year end poll.
> 
> 
> Gotta get votes specifically for these movies (If you've seen them, vote on how good the bass was executed):
> 
> *The Internship*
> 
> *The Mortal Instruments - City of Bones*
> 
> * Paranoia *
> 
> * The Fast and the Furious 6 *
> 
> * Man of Tai Chi *
> 
> * Dead in Tombstone *
> 
> * The Lone Ranger *
> 
> * The Family *
> 
> *Kick-Ass 2*
> 
> * Insidious Chapter 2 *
> 
> * Don Jon *
> 
> * The Lorax *


No oblivion???


----------



## jephdood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13520_80#post_24275609
> 
> 
> No oblivion???



Love that scene where his rope/cable breaks.


----------



## nube

Much confused, guy. We voted on Oblivion months ago. Site visits prescribed to alleviate your symptoms.


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13560#post_24275197
> 
> 
> The ice field scene is just incredible.
> 
> 
> Have to listen at reference some time when the family is not home.



I'll definetly check it out!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13560_40#post_24274978
> 
> 
> Wow, just watched Titan AE for the first time since I had just a single SVS 16-46 PC+. This move puts just about every movie to shame. This might be my new favorite complete movie demo. I wonder if it will ever make it to blu ray?



Man thanks for this reminder! I had to dig it out of the old dvd collection and boy was it worth it, this and WOW are what has to be the quintessential DTS claim to fame! not only were the all the bass levels across the board dynamic and powerful, they had to be the most in tactile quantity as well, and were not just talking the lite tactile stuff but the real stuff that moves the air around your head to the point when the ships fly from the rear it pushes your head by sheer force







yes folks! its tactile in the pants legs , chair vibrations and when it really goes down low it sends jolts through the concrete. To be honest I'm not sure if any movie has more down right force of impact to the room and you, regardless of the ELF, midbass punch being produced, its just flat out great bass all around.


Oh yeah! I went reference on the good parts










Thanks again


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13560#post_24275940
> 
> 
> Man thanks for this reminder! I had to dig it out of the old dvd collection and boy was it worth it, this and WOW are what has to be the quintessential DTS claim to fame! not only were the all the bass levels across the board dynamic and powerful, they had to be the most in tactile quantity as well, and were not just talking the lite tactile stuff but the real stuff that moves the air around your head to the point when the ships fly from the rear it pushes your head by sheer force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes folks! its tactile in the pants legs , chair vibrations and when it really goes down low it sends jolts through the concrete. To be honest I'm not sure if any movie has more down right force of impact to the room and you, regardless of the ELF, midbass punch being produced, its just flat out great bass all around.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! I went reference on the good parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again



Great!!


I can't believe it til me so long to rewatch this movie!! I think I dismissed it as being just a DVD and I never watch dvd's anymore as I only have a handful. My daughter and I were looking for a movie to watch and she pulled it out of the shelf and asked what it was (and why the case was so big compared to the blu rays LOL).


----------



## WayneJoy

Just watched Ender's Game from iTunes. Sounded unfiltered to me, haven't done any tests.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13560_40#post_24275977
> 
> 
> Great!!
> 
> 
> I can't believe it til me so long to rewatch this movie!! I think I dismissed it as being just a DVD and I never watch dvd's anymore as I only have a handful. My daughter and I were looking for a movie to watch and she pulled it out of the shelf and asked what it was (and why the case was so big compared to the blu rays LOL).



Yeah! I'm the same way about dvd's now a days and have regulated most of the collection put away, mostly because the up conversion on my previous Oppo 95 wasn't bad but not great, now the 105 is a different story as the pq was the best I've seen it and when selecting the audio track and seeing the DTS logo I grinned from ear to ear


----------



## cchunter

Just got done watching Rush. What a rush it was!! Spectacular movie in every way. Sound and picture quality were excellent. Very glad I bought this.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13560#post_24276076
> 
> 
> Just got done watching Rush. What a rush it was!! Spectacular movie in every way. Sound and picture quality were excellent. Very glad I bought this.



Agree. I thought it was a very good film. I was at a friends house and he had a ripped a copy and asked if I wanted to watch it. I was't overly excited about watching a film with picture on the television but sound coming through his apple laptop at all. "Wow" I thought "I'd rather go home than watch a movie through this kind of rig" but then I checked myself. "You snobby prick" I thought "just watch the goddamn movie". Kind of like refusing to drink inexpensive wine because first growth Bordeaux and Grand Cru Burgundy is all you'll stomach nowadays and only in a Riedel Sommelier glass. Anyway I was pleasantly surprised and glad I did watch it through the apple laptop as it proved that a good movie is still just that no matter what you watch or listen to it on. Of course its going to be a much different experience in my own living room as I couldn't tell you whether the movie had bass or not and yes I would MUCH prefer to watch at home but not restricted to it. Looking forward to revisiting this one again and will think twice next time before dismissing the alternative.


----------



## tboe77

Great point!


Also, it follows that a bad movie is still a bad movie, no matter how good the sound may be.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13560#post_24275435
> 
> 
> One more question, but did you watch the 2d or 3d blu? I am very curious for any info on this title as far as the blu goes as there has been very little. If you watched in 3d, how was it? How was the audio mix for bass and in general?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



what movie are we referencing here...no quote was used so Im lost










and


just ordered Titan AE for $0.01 on amazon!!! wooot


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13590#post_24276293
> 
> 
> what movie are we referencing here...no quote was used so Im lost



Hi Brian Fineberg, I believe its Metallica Through the Never.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13590#post_24276498
> 
> 
> Hi Brian Fineberg, I believe its Metallica Through the Never.



thank you!!! I am usually VERY good at figuring our abbreviations...but was stumped


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13500_100#post_24276205
> 
> 
> because first growth Bordeaux and Grand Cru...



In a freshly rinsed and dried plastic cup if need be. May I have some more please.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13590#post_24276586
> 
> 
> thank you!!! I am usually VERY good at figuring our abbreviations...but was stumped



Sorry Brian, but as mentioned above, it is the new Metallica concert/movie that hits blu today (Metallica: Through the Never). 2.35, 3d......can't wait to check it out on my scope screen as it is extremely rare we get a concert in 2.35.







I was surprised to see it even mentioned in this thread as I am not expecting anything in the way of bass, so whatever is there will be a bonus.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13590#post_24276281
> 
> 
> Great point!
> 
> 
> Also, it follows that a bad movie is still a bad movie, no matter how good the sound may be.



It all depends on what you mean by bad movie though as to me, a movie can be good from many angles and for different reasons. If talking plot, story and acting, then I would agree with you. Something like Transformers though for example I would consider a good movie IF watched in a nice theater since a big part of that type of movie experience relies on the technical side itself and from that perspective, it is a good movie even though the plot, acting and story are weak. Not to mention what makes a "bad" movie is VERY subjective which is always why I have to watch and decide for myself. When somebody says "This movie is bad" all they are telling me is it was bad in their opinion which might not line up with my own once I see it, especially in my HT.


A good example of this is the recent Ninja films talked about here. These films to me are pretty awful if I was just watching on my flat panel tv upstairs with my tv speakers, but watching downstairs in the HT turns these films into very fun escapism entertainment that I will certainly revisit at times. So is it a bad movie overall? Not in my opinion as it is highly entertaining from a technical perspective and a great escape for a few hours if the mood strikes for that kind of thing.


Sorry to rant here a bit, but I always find it funny when someone says "movie X is bad" like people will just find it universally bad.







All that person is telling me is their opinion which I may or may not agree with after watching myself. Different movies can be "good" for many different reasons depending on the person, how they watched it, etc........you just never know until you watch yourself, but it is fun to read what other people think.


----------



## popalock

Wolf of Wallstreet = Not wife friendly


----------



## nfraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13560_60#post_24277237
> 
> 
> Wolf of Wallstreet = Not wife friendly



Speak for yourself.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

oh crap!! just watched the trailer for the new Metallica movie..now I have to go to BB to get it!! haha sweet!


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13590#post_24277237
> 
> 
> Wolf of Wallstreet = Not wife friendly


False, My wife loves this film.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13590#post_24277348
> 
> 
> oh crap!! just watched the trailer for the new Metallica movie..now I have to go to BB to get it!! haha sweet!



Same thing happened to me!







Curious to hear your thoughts after you check it out. I should get to it tonight hopefully.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13590#post_24277456
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious to hear your thoughts after you check it out. I should get to it tonight hopefully.


you will most likley get a spin before me...so we can share...you first! haha


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13590#post_24277348
> 
> 
> oh crap!! just watched the trailer for the new Metallica movie..now I have to go to BB to get it!! haha sweet!


Going to buy it right now at BB.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13590#post_24276205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13560#post_24276076
> 
> 
> Just got done watching Rush. What a rush it was!! Spectacular movie in every way. Sound and picture quality were excellent. Very glad I bought this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. I thought it was a very good film. I was at a friends house and he had a ripped a copy and asked if I wanted to watch it. I was't overly excited about watching a film with picture on the television but sound coming through his apple laptop at all. "Wow" I thought "I'd rather go home than watch a movie through this kind of rig" but then I checked myself. "You snobby prick" I thought "just watch the goddamn movie". Kind of like refusing to drink inexpensive wine because first growth Bordeaux and Grand Cru Burgundy is all you'll stomach nowadays and only in a Riedel Sommelier glass. Anyway I was pleasantly surprised and glad I did watch it through the apple laptop as it proved that a good movie is still just that no matter what you watch or listen to it on. Of course its going to be a much different experience in my own living room as I couldn't tell you whether the movie had bass or not and yes I would MUCH prefer to watch at home but not restricted to it. Looking forward to revisiting this one again and will think twice next time before dismissing the alternative.
Click to expand...

Odd that they couldn't send both video AND audio to the TV. I've brought movies to my friends' places before, ripped from my BD to a laptop (they had an HDTV, but they didn't have a BDP). I just sent audio and video to the TV.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13590#post_24276281
> 
> 
> Great point!
> 
> 
> Also, it follows that a bad movie is still a bad movie, no matter how good the sound may be.


LOL, like Frankenstein's Army? I watched that one due to this thread and personally thought that not only was the movie pretty bad, but the bass wasn't very good either. Sure there was lots of it, but therein lay the issue for me. There was bass practically all the time. Just way overblown IMO. Watching it on tiny speakers, it would have been a bad movie. Watching it on a single digit Hz capable setup, it was still a bad movie.



Max


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13590#post_24278433
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, like Frankenstein's Army? I watched that one due to this thread and personally thought that not only was the movie pretty bad, but the bass wasn't very good either. Sure there was lots of it, but therein lay the issue for me. There was bass practically all the time. Just way overblown IMO. Watching it on tiny speakers, it would have been a bad movie. Watching it on a single digit Hz capable setup, it was still a bad movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



FA would not qualify for you in reference to the post you were responding to as that post assumed you thought the audio was good in whatever otherwise bad movie you were watching. You took a bad movie (in your opinion) and it also had a bad audio track (in your opinion), so of course it will still be a bad movie in the HT.







Me for example using FA, I don't know if I would have even made it through that WAY out there film once if watching on just my flat panel, but I personally loved the audio and bass track in my HT and thought it suited the film perfectly overblown LFE and all, so it became a good movie for me in the HT, and was good enough in fact that I bought a copy and have watched it 3 times already.











The point though is you have to take an otherwise bad movie (in your opinion) with a great technical presentation and then the question becomes, is it still a bad movie if it is highly enjoyable in one way or another (from a technical angle in this example)? IMO, it is not a bad movie at that point since it was a fun and entertaining experience. To turn this around, there are tons of great films from an acting/story perspective that have very little to offer on the technical side, so does that make those films bad? Of course not, they just need to be appreciated from the appropriate angle.


Just my take and some wont agree which is cool obviously.


----------



## tboe77

I've been thinking of starting a thread called, "What's the worst movie you've ever watched, for the sake of bass?"


For me, that title is, The Man With The Iron Fists. Ugh!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13590#post_24278734
> 
> 
> I've been thinking of starting a thread called, "What's the worst movie you've ever watched, for the sake of bass?"
> 
> 
> For me, that title is, The Man With The Iron Fists. Ugh!



Battle LA is one of the first that comes to mind. That movie IMO is corny as all hell, but becomes a flat out fun experience in the HT when you factor in A/V.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13600_100#post_24278734
> 
> 
> I've been thinking of starting a thread called, *"What's the worst movie you've ever watched, for the sake of bass?"*
> 
> 
> For me, that title is, The Man With The Iron Fists. Ugh!



Pulse...


----------



## BeeMan458

In my opinion, without a doubt:


"Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow" - Theatrical trailer


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13590#post_24278734
> 
> 
> I've been thinking of starting a thread called, "What's the worst movie you've ever watched, for the sake of bass?"
> 
> 
> For me, that title is, The Man With The Iron Fists. Ugh!



Machete, hands down.


2nd would be The Expendables.


3rd Sharknado.


To call these B-movies would be an insult to all B-movies










Still trying to recover from those three...










EDIT: sorry, didn't see the 'sake of bass part...' lol


----------



## nube

My worst was The Last Airbender. The Man with the Iron Fists is a very, very close second. Getaway is a close third, maybe tied with Dead in Tombstone. Pulse is up there, too. All are absolutely terrible movies from the perspective of formal film criticism, but all have lots of bass content. Ugh. Double ugh! The things we do for love (of bass)!










A couple of questions I ask myself are whether or not the bass content is complex and additive to the movie, and whether or not the sound effects are reused too frequently throughout. I think we're all too nice when critiquing movies with bass, and I actually hope people will start expressing their criticism more in their execution votes on the polls over at data-bass.com.


----------



## djbluemax1

For me, Frankenstein's Army definitely takes it. I'd have to think back to all the Movies With Bass to determine if it's the worst one of those I've ever watched (it's undoubtedly one of the top contenders), but it's unquestionably the "Worst movie I've ever watched for the sake of bass", as I never considered watching/renting it till I heard about it here.


I've watched Pulse. Didn't think it was great, but for me, it was certainly better than FA, AND importantly, I DIDN'T watch it specifically for the bass. I watched it out of curiosity because I like horror movies, and THEN heard the server room scene.


Although B:LA wasn't a great movie, I still found it way better than FA, but once again, I didn't watch it for the bass. I'm also a sci fi fan and like the 'battling aliens' genre. I liked the bass enough to watch it more than once though.


I watched MWTIF because I'm a HUGE MA/Wuxia fan (the trailers got me all excited). Blind bought the BD before knowing what the bass would be like. Watched it once and haven't watched it since. I guess after seeing him in this and GI Joe, I just can't stand RZA.


For that matter, while I really enjoy Tron:Legacy for the audio and eye candy (and have watched it many times), the first time watching it, 2 things came to mind: 1) the story is only OK, but mostly 2) who is this lead actor and WHY did he get the part? Because he's pretty darn wooden as actors go


***side note

I've noticed this Hollywood trend recently, and you guys are free to mention it any time your SO brings up some bimbo with little talent being cast simply because she has a pretty face/big jugs/whatever:


There have been a fair number of recent Hollywood action blockbuster attempts, casting what I would call mimbos (male bimbos, cast predominantly for their looks, but with far less talent than many other options).


A brief sample list of movies cast with leading mimbo roles:

Tron:Legacy

John Carter

Conan The Barbarian - (Jason Momoa)

Pacific Rim



Max


----------



## Toe

If anyone here who blind bought MWTIF ended up not liking it and wants to get rid of it for a fair used price, shoot me a PM and I will probably take it off your hands.


Thanks!


----------



## ambesolman

Watched Riddick today and thought the pq and sound design was great. Running +6db on the sub helped but the bass was present a good when it was needed on screen. Doubt I'll buy it, but enjoyed it none the less.👍


----------



## sojodave

I love how campy Man With The Iron Fist is. I've seen it 20 times and laugh hard every time. It's not meant to be Citizen Kane.


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13590#post_24278734
> 
> 
> I've been thinking of starting a thread called, "What's the worst movie you've ever watched, for the sake of bass?"
> 
> 
> For me, that title is, The Man With The Iron Fists. Ugh!


LoL It was recommended in this thread. It was sooooooo bad, today is my first time back to the thread LoL Cloverfield...


----------



## BeeMan458

Fortunately, I was able to catch a few minutes of "Cloverfield" on cable and after watching this group run around like chickens with their head cutoff, decided to move on to something else.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13590#post_24279657
> 
> 
> Fortunately, I was able to catch a few minutes of "Cloverfield" on cable and after watching this group run around like chickens with their head cutoff, decided to move on to something else.



The bass in that movie is awesome!


----------



## BeeMan458

I would have loved to have listened for the bass but it was a bit too campy for me to purchase a used blu-ray from Amazon.


Ordered up "Unstoppable" in blu-ray today from Amazon;


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13590#post_24280021
> 
> 
> The bass in that movie is awesome!



+1 Not to be missed by any true bass head!


----------



## wlhungdude

re: Cloverfield... the movie sucks , the ending is stupid, and they all die... but the bass is worth it.


----------



## Ozzie Isaac

For those interested in a decent 4 star bass move, Best Buy has Looper on Blu-Ray for 4.99.

Link


----------



## Imageless83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ozzie Isaac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620_60#post_24280465
> 
> 
> For those interested in a decent 4 star bass move, Best Buy has Looper on Blu-Ray for 4.99.
> 
> Link



Thanks for the link, I picked up Total Recall as well.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13590#post_24279364
> 
> 
> Watched Riddick today and thought the pq and sound design was great. Running +6db on the sub helped but the bass was present a good when it was needed on screen. Doubt I'll buy it, but enjoyed it none the less.👍


Very disappointing movie story wise. Looks like they threw this together on a shoe string budget.
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) And I am pi$$ed the dog died as well.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24280806
> 
> 
> Very disappointing movie story wise. Looks like they threw this together on a shoe string budget.
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) And I am pi$$ed the dog died as well.



I think I heard it was 38 million which is nothing nowadays.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wlhungdude*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13600_100#post_24280156
> 
> 
> re: Cloverfield... the movie sucks , the ending is stupid, and they all die... but the bass is worth it.



Now that was funny.


...LOL


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13600_100#post_24280806
> 
> 
> Very disappointing movie story wise.



Have you watched "Dark City?"


My wife didn't like it, I thought it was a very well done sleeper that hopefully will make up for your disappointment.


(watched it tonight)


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24280924
> 
> 
> Have you watched "Dark City?"
> 
> 
> My wife didn't like it, I thought it was a very well done sleeper that hopefully will make up for your disappointment.
> 
> 
> (watched it tonight)


No, never watched that movie. But if it has Jennifer Connelly in it, I am in for sure. What I would give to see those big... Sorry forgot I was posting in a public forum...


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wlhungdude*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24280156
> 
> 
> re: Cloverfield... the movie sucks , the ending is stupid, and they all die... but the bass is worth it.


+1 though at times it sounded like somebody was banging frying pans LoL


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13600_100#post_24281287
> 
> 
> No, never watched that movie. But if it has Jennifer Connelly in it, I am in for sure. What I would give to see those big... Sorry forgot I was posting in a public forum...



It's a dark noir film and yet somehow they manage to highlight her "maiden" form. Kiefer Sutherland was very good as was all the acting. It's a very well done film that directly leads in to the Matrix concept.


SciFi, film noir, excellent acting a well done, slow moving movie that held my attention. Definitely a big screen movie that shows well in a dark living room on a 60" or larger screen.


-


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24281287
> 
> 
> No, never watched that movie. But if it has Jennifer Connelly in it, I am in for sure. What I would give to see those big... Sorry forgot I was posting in a public forum...



Hmm, I wonder if there is any good bass in "The Hot Spot"? That is my favorite Jennifer Connelly movie










I really likes Dark City, not sure how I missed that when it came out. I liked it better than the Matrix films.


----------



## Homebrew101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13610_10#post_24278898
> 
> 
> Machete, hands down.
> 
> 
> 2nd would be The Expendables.
> 
> 
> 3rd Sharknado.
> 
> 
> To call these B-movies would be an insult to all B-movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to recover from those three...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: sorry, didn't see the 'sake of bass part...' lol



and my friends and I all loved Machete AND Machete Kills. You did realize Machete is a spoof/satire of a genre?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Homebrew101*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13600_100#post_24282934
> 
> 
> and my friends and I all loved Machete AND Machete Kills. You did realize Machete is a spoof/satire of a genre?



You have to remember, sometimes the obvious isn't obvious.










My favorite all time spoof flick is is "Army of Darkness." 


Bruce Campbell did another spoof when he starred in "Bubba Ho-Tep." 


It takes a "brilliant" mind to appreciate the entertaining brilliance of these two movies.


...


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24281287
> 
> 
> No, never watched that movie. But if it has Jennifer Connelly in it, I am in for sure. What I would give to see those big... Sorry forgot I was posting in a public forum...



I know what you mean Dave..I've watched The Day the Earth stood still so many times. Not for the bass but with Jenn in it.. lol


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wlhungdude*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24280156
> 
> 
> re: Cloverfield... the movie sucks , the ending is stupid, and they all die... but the bass is worth it.



Battle LA is by far the worst movie, right there with Cloverfield.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Homebrew101*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24282934
> 
> 
> and my friends and I all loved Machete AND Machete Kills. You did realize Machete is a spoof/satire of a genre?



i figured out that much, but I'd much rather watch a Mel Brooks' spoof/satire (Spaceballs) any day...


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24282986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Homebrew101*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13600_100#post_24282934
> 
> 
> and my friends and I all loved Machete AND Machete Kills. You did realize Machete is a spoof/satire of a genre?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to remember, sometimes the obvious isn't obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite all time spoof flick is is "Army of Darkness."
> 
> 
> Bruce Campbell did another spoof when he starred in "Bubba Ho-Tep."
> 
> 
> It takes a "brilliant" mind to appreciate the entertaining brilliance of these two movies.
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...


While I like these two, as far as spoofs go, hard to beat Airplane and Naked Gun....but do any of the spoofs beat Hot Fuzz for bass?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13600_100#post_24283150
> 
> 
> While I like these two, as far as spoofs go, hard to beat Airplane and Naked Gun....



"Airplane" was special. From beginning to end, so many gags.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24283168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13600_100#post_24283150
> 
> 
> While I like these two, as far as spoofs go, hard to beat Airplane and Naked Gun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Airplane" was special. From beginning to end, so many gags.
Click to expand...


I got to see a special pre-opening screening of that in the theater the Academy Awards were done in at the time, as I used to do a lot of work for Filmex (the Los Angeles Int'l Film Festival) and got special screening tix now and then (saw Star Wars in the producers' studio theater, very cool).


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13600_100#post_24283248
> 
> 
> I got to see a special pre-opening screening of that in the theater the Academy Awards were done in at the time, as I used to do a lot of work for Filmex (the Los Angeles Int'l Film Festival) and got special screening tix now and then (saw Star Wars in the producers' studio theater, very cool).



Totally cool. Gotta love life's little perks.


(and yes, I'm suitably envious)


...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24283150
> 
> 
> While I like these two, as far as spoofs go, hard to beat Airplane and Naked Gun....but do any of the spoofs beat Hot Fuzz for bass?



Agreed on all this. I just bought Airplane on blu recently which would still get my vote for best all time spoof film to date.










This is why I don't get the hate for MWTIF as to me, even though it was a homage film, it was also clearly dipping into the spoof category as well. It is stupid and goofy on purpose and works well IMO and this is also why the ridiculous repetitive bass sweeps are completely appropriate as well (IMO) and work.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Homebrew101*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24282934
> 
> 
> and my friends and I all loved Machete AND Machete Kills. You did realize Machete is a spoof/satire of a genre?



+1 - My crowd also

Cloverfield and Battle LA also see regular rotation

then again I'm just hugh movie fan and enjoy them for what they are.

Thou 125" inch screen and 14000 watts of Seaton power does not hurt the experience


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24282986
> 
> 
> You have to remember, sometimes the obvious isn't obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My favorite all time spoof flick is is "Army of Darkness." *
> 
> 
> Bruce Campbell did another spoof when he starred in "Bubba Ho-Tep."
> 
> 
> It takes a "brilliant" mind to appreciate the entertaining brilliance of these two movies.
> 
> 
> ...


+1


"This is what is called a BOOM stick"! "First you hate me, then you love me.....BLOW"! lol


I wasn't as humored with Bubba.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24283902
> 
> 
> +1 - My crowd also
> 
> Cloverfield and Battle LA also see regular rotation
> 
> then again I'm just hugh movie fan and enjoy them for what they are.
> 
> Thou 125" inch screen and 14000 watts of Seaton power does not hurt the experience




Exactly which is why titles like Cloverfield and Battle LA have both been spun many times in my HT as well.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24283515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24283150
> 
> 
> While I like these two, as far as spoofs go, hard to beat Airplane and Naked Gun....but do any of the spoofs beat Hot Fuzz for bass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed on all this. I just bought Airplane on blu recently which would still get my vote for best all time spoof film to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I don't get the hate for MWTIF as to me, even though it was a homage film, it was also clearly dipping into the spoof category as well. It is stupid and goofy on purpose and works well IMO and this is also why the ridiculous repetitive bass sweeps are completely appropriate as well (IMO) and work.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the reminder, have been meaning to see MWTIF, just put the blu in my queue! I'll have to make do with my old dvd of Airplane, too


----------



## sojodave

I saw Rush last night. Great surround effects, but I was disappointed that the bass was not that deep.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13600_100#post_24283902
> 
> 
> Thou 125" inch screen and 14000 watts of Seaton power does not hurt the experience



LOL!


.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13600_100#post_24283930
> 
> 
> I wasn't as humored with Bubba.



Bubba was a much darker comedy as it dealt with dying people, at the end of their unproductive lives, in their last days, trying to add meaning and purpose to an otherwise pathetic existence.


It was a movie where the viewer had to open themselves up and "feel" the pathos so as to get/enjoy the humor.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24282986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Homebrew101*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13600_100#post_24282934
> 
> 
> and my friends and I all loved Machete AND Machete Kills. You did realize Machete is a spoof/satire of a genre?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to remember, sometimes the obvious isn't obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite all time spoof flick is is "Army of Darkness."
> 
> 
> Bruce Campbell did another spoof when he starred in "Bubba Ho-Tep."
> 
> 
> It takes a "brilliant" mind to appreciate the entertaining brilliance of these two movies.
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24283515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24283150
> 
> 
> While I like these two, as far as spoofs go, hard to beat Airplane and Naked Gun....but do any of the spoofs beat Hot Fuzz for bass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed on all this. I just bought Airplane on blu recently which would still get my vote for best all time spoof film to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I don't get the hate for MWTIF as to me, even though it was a homage film, it was also clearly dipping into the spoof category as well. It is stupid and goofy on purpose and works well IMO and this is also why the ridiculous repetitive bass sweeps are completely appropriate as well (IMO) and work.
Click to expand...


Lumping you two together.







I recognize satire, but, merely calling itself a satire or spoof movie doesn't make its bad-for-the-sake-of-being-bad schtick work. There's a reason why so many critics, who know satire when they see it, rated Machete Kills and MWTIF as terrible movies - likely because they really aren't good examples of the craft. That doesn't prevent you from liking them, but it does imply that a majority probably won't like them.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24283149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Homebrew101*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24282934
> 
> 
> and my friends and I all loved Machete AND Machete Kills. You did realize Machete is a spoof/satire of a genre?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i figured out that much, but I'd much rather watch a Mel Brooks' spoof/satire (Spaceballs) any day...
Click to expand...


Agreed, although I don't generally like satires much at all.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24284088
> 
> 
> I saw Rush last night. Great surround effects, but I was disappointed that the bass was not that deep.



Not sure what you mean. Rush has great extension! Click the link and see for yourself. Its -10dB point is 9Hz, and it has a fair amount of unfiltered content from 3-20Hz. By all objective measures, it digs deep. Perhaps deeper than your subs can dig?


----------



## jeremymak

but no update on the list for RUSH


----------



## Toe

I hear what your saying Nube, but I have always preferred to think for myself and not let the "majority" shape my views no matter if my opinion ends up lining up with those views or not.







I would have more respect for your post if you simply said *I* did not care for the film and the spoof aspect did not work for me, but whatever, it's all good.







Judging by a lot of the comments I have read about MWTIF in particular, I think the spoof aspect went over a lot of peoples heads and they simply took the film too seriously which is why I made that comment.


Not to mention, I don't approach most films from the stereotypical film critic perspective as most of those guys (not all) are focused more on what a film does wrong vs right and only know how to approach from a very limited mindset from what I have seen and read. As I have mentioned, I can find enjoyment and value in movies for lots of various reasons, especially with a high octane HT.


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24284088
> 
> 
> I saw Rush last night. Great surround effects, but I was disappointed that the bass was not that deep.


I really liked Rush. But as you said I was left wanting more. I kept waiting for that rumble that I got from Driven (the quarter scene) it just never came. Otherwise a very enjoyable movie.


----------



## nube

Toe,


Let's be real, man. This is a website's forum. Respect for _opinions_ is meaningless in the grand scheme of things, both on here and in life. Like aholes, we all got one, and none are very pretty.







And, contrary to what you claim, the fact is I've gone on the record many times saying I didn't like MWTIF and most of the other supposed spoof movies, but maxmercy and I measure them just the same and let you guys decide what execution rating they get. You still get your say; I wouldn't have it any other way.


And I've said a billion times before that I don't have an issue with any movie anybody likes. I do take issue, however, with the assertion that normal judgment on a movie (or its mix) should be suspended, and it be given a free pass, because it's a spoof movie or "satire." Or because it has a lot of bass. I don't think that should be the case, and it's not how I personally operate. Although your opinion about critics might be a popular view of their profession, I strongly disagree that what you suggest is how most go about their business. As with most professions, the pros have a significantly broader and more educated + experienced mindset about their business than lay people.


But, hey, the point is the movies in question have a lot of bass, and if it's used really artfully, we can almost always agree that it's just good. Lots more examples where we agree than where we disagree, at least in the 4 and 5 star range. Cheers!


----------



## wpbpete

I just searched the thread and didn't see any mention of "Halo 4: Forward Unto Dawn"... This one will give your entire system a workout







The surround effects are fantastic and the LFE is cranked from beginning to end


----------



## tboe77

Well said, nube.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13650#post_24285247
> 
> 
> Toe,
> 
> 
> Let's be real, man. This is a website's forum. Respect for _opinions_ is meaningless in the grand scheme of things, both on here and in life. Like aholes, we all got one, and none are very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, contrary to what you claim, the fact is I've gone on the record many times saying I didn't like MWTIF and most of the other supposed spoof movies, but maxmercy and I measure them just the same and let you guys decide what execution rating they get. You still get your say; I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> 
> And I've said a billion times before that I don't have an issue with any movie anybody likes. I do take issue, however, with the assertion that normal judgment on a movie (or its mix) should be suspended, and it be given a free pass, because it's a spoof movie or "satire." Or because it has a lot of bass. I don't think that should be the case, and it's not how I personally operate. Although your opinion about critics might be a popular view of their profession, I strongly disagree that what you suggest is how most go about their business. As with most professions, the pros have a significantly broader and more educated + experienced mindset about their business than lay people.
> 
> 
> But, hey, the point is the movies in question have a lot of bass, and if it's used really artfully, we can almost always agree that it's just good. Lots more examples where we agree than where we disagree, at least in the 4 and 5 star range. Cheers!



I don't care if you like spoof movies or any other type of movies for that matter at the end of the day, but tell me YOU don't like them, don't quote the majority and make it out like those of us in the "minority" are somehow off base or wrong which is how your post read to me. If that is not how you meant that post to come across, them my apologies. I personally don't give a $hit about what the majority thinks, but I am interested in hearing what you or anyone else who I converse with here on a regular bases thinks even if we don't agree because I find it interesting and who knows, maybe one or both of us can see it from a different perspective to some degree at the end of the conversation. Contrary to you, I do respect the opinions of those I respect even if I don't agree with them.










Who said whatever movie in question should be given a "free pass"? I didn't. I judge a track with how it correlates with whatever film. As far as MWTIF goes, the over the top track supported the over the top film IMO. How is that giving a free pass?


When it comes to movies, I find I have much more in common with the "lay" folk vs the stereotypical uptight critic. As I said before, they certainly don't all follow this stereotype, but a good number do from my experience. You don't agree, fine. At the end of the day, they still count as one opinion and I would not label someone who reviews movies a "pro".


Respect for opinions is meaningless? I don't agree with that, but whatever.


You are right though that we agree more than disagree which is great. Cheers bud, no worries.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13600_100#post_24285247
> 
> 
> I do take issue, however, with the assertion that normal judgment on a movie (or its mix) should be suspended,...



Just saying, because it's a "SPOOF" absolutely normal judgement needs to be suspended just like when watching a Mel Brooks film, normal judgement needs to be checked outside on the porch.


"Spaceballs" In space no one can hear you laugh. 


"Check please."


Definitely, normal judgement needs to be suspended.


...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13650#post_24285492
> 
> 
> Just saying, because it's a "SPOOF" absolutely normal judgement needs to be suspended just like when watching a Mel Brooks film, normal judgement needs to be checked outside on the porch.
> 
> 
> "Spaceballs" In space no one can hear you laugh.
> 
> 
> "Check please."
> 
> 
> Definitely, normal judgement needs to be suspended.
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## wth718

Gotta get that Ender's Game measured, stat!!


Yep. LFE seems really hot. I had to turn the MV up a few dbs to hear dialogue at the level I'm used to and that bass was rockin! Haven't watched it all the way through yet, tho. Very interested to see other's take on it.


----------



## obxdiver

Hi All

I posted here a few months back about subwoofers

I was the guy with:

1 Velodyne HGS18 High Gain Servo Controlled 18" sub 1250W

1 M & K MX350 THX Dual 12" push/pull 350W


My Velodyne HGS18 has died. It appears the driver's accelerometer is defective as it is *violently thrusting in/out and making gun shot sounds*.
















I have spoken to Velodyne support and they tell me I need to replace the driver, and probably the amp as well


So...

I am thinking about the JTR Captivator S2 to replace both of my current subs.

DIY is not an option


I can only afford 1 Cap S2. Some folks in the past said I should have 2, but $$$$ ain't there for 2.


Will I be happier with deep LFE and ULF with 1 Cap S2 sub compared to my current setup (before 1 sub died)

I have no way to hear this sub myself, so this is going to be a blind purchase at over $3000, so I need to be sure that this sub is going to be better that what I have now.

I certainly don't want to be un-happy after it arrives.


The web site frequency response rating stops at 22Hz.

But most people say this sub will go much lower.

That also confuses me that maybe some could help explain.


The room is 29 x 21 x 8

Current subs are located at the 2 front corners


Thanks again.

Steve


The next problem is that the phone number on the JTR Website is a cell phone that "is currently unavailable" when I try to call it.









Is there a different phone number where I can actually place an order?


----------



## BeeMan458

A suggestion, would be to start your own thread as this is not a thread appropriate question.


With that in mind, to give a courteous quick response to your question, if only enough money for a single S2, I'd recommend going with a pair of Rythmik FV15HPs. The two have more output than a single S2, is less money, has the ability to smooth a room's acoustical response with sufficient output to reach reference level play in our 3300^3 room and with openings to other spaces digs down +/-3dB flat to 11Hz.


(we're using Audyssey XT32 and REW to EQ the room and the FV15HPs have a PEQ function that helps also)


----------



## obxdiver

^^

OK Thanks

Will do


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13650#post_24289106
> 
> 
> The web site frequency response rating stops at 22Hz.
> 
> But most people say this sub will go much lower.
> 
> That also confuses me that maybe some could help explain.


The cap is rated down to 22hz at +/- 1db. That means the 22hz output is down about only 1 db from the average output over the rest of the usable frequency spectrum. It's actually a really conservative estimate. Since it's tuned to 17.5 hz, it's response would drop-off significantly after that, maybe giving you something usable a few hz beneath that, but it would definitely give you some serious output still even at 17.5 hz.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13650#post_24288879
> 
> 
> Gotta get that Ender's Game measured, stat!!
> 
> 
> Yep. LFE seems really hot. I had to turn the MV up a few dbs to hear dialogue at the level I'm used to and that bass was rockin! Haven't watched it all the way through yet, tho. Very interested to see other's take on it.



Most of the LFE is at 30hz but there is a few scenes with 20hz content.


----------



## Snowmanick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13650#post_24289453
> 
> 
> The cap is rated down to 22hz at +/- 1db. That means the 22hz output is down about only 1 db from the average output over the rest of the usable frequency spectrum. It's actually a really conservative estimate. Since it's tuned to 17.5 hz, it's response would drop-off significantly after that, maybe giving you something usable a few hz beneath that, but it would definitely give you some serious output still even at 17.5 hz.



The poster was looking at the Cap S2, which is sealed, not the ported sub with the tuning you are thinking of.


----------



## boothman

I saw I Frankenstein in IMAX today. This should be a really good demo blu ray (hopefully not filtered). Plenty of powerful LFE scenes.


----------



## GPBURNS

Probally not best thread for this – maybe interest to some

Lost Highway – DTS-MA 5.1

German release

Any fans of this film I highly recommend this pressing

What a revelation over the crap 2 channel compressed offering

on prior pressings

Not a bass monster at all but sound really presented well - score is amazing

Reason brought up – the older crowd may remember the original soundtrack CD

Was one of best low frequency discs of its generation for rock

Was produced by Trent Reznor


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13650#post_24289823
> 
> 
> Probally not best thread for this – maybe interest to some
> 
> Lost Highway – DTS-MA 5.1
> 
> German release
> 
> Any fans of this film I highly recommend this pressing
> 
> What a revelation over the crap 2 channel compressed offering
> 
> on prior pressings
> 
> Not a bass monster at all but sound really presented well - score is amazing
> 
> Reason brought up – the older crowd may remember the original soundtrack CD
> 
> Was one of best low frequency discs of its generation for rock
> 
> Was produced by Trent Reznor



Yes, yes I do! I love that soundtrack and have been rockin it for years.


Was pretty excited when I saw The Perfect Drug added to Rock Band a few years ago. Playing the drums is fun.


----------



## BornSlippyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13650#post_24289823
> 
> 
> Probally not best thread for this – maybe interest to some
> 
> Lost Highway – DTS-MA 5.1
> 
> German release
> 
> Any fans of this film I highly recommend this pressing
> 
> What a revelation over the crap 2 channel compressed offering
> 
> on prior pressings
> 
> Not a bass monster at all but sound really presented well - score is amazing
> 
> Reason brought up – the older crowd may remember the original soundtrack CD
> 
> Was one of best low frequency discs of its generation for rock
> 
> Was produced by Trent Reznor



Does this soundtrack include music from Smashing Pumpkins? IIRC I did own this CD long ago and it has some great music in it.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BornSlippyZ*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13650#post_24290583
> 
> 
> Does this soundtrack include music from Smashing Pumpkins? IIRC I did own this CD long ago and it has some great music in it.



Ya - Eye


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13650#post_24290229
> 
> 
> Yes, yes I do! I love that soundtrack and have been rockin it for years.
> 
> 
> Was pretty excited when I saw The Perfect Drug added to Rock Band a few years ago. Playing the drums is fun.



cool - pretty sweet compilation album


----------



## eNoize

Really loved 'Rush'! Fantastic film and the LFE was awesome -- nothing with serious authority, but fantastic and appropriately used to complement specific scenes nonetheless.


01.36.15 - 01.36.25


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13650#post_24289823
> 
> 
> Probally not best thread for this – maybe interest to some
> 
> Lost Highway – DTS-MA 5.1
> 
> German release
> 
> Any fans of this film I highly recommend this pressing
> 
> What a revelation over the crap 2 channel compressed offering
> 
> on prior pressings
> 
> Not a bass monster at all but sound really presented well - score is amazing
> 
> Reason brought up – the older crowd may remember the original soundtrack CD
> 
> Was one of best low frequency discs of its generation for rock
> 
> Was produced by Trent Reznor



By far one of the weirdest movies I've ever seen. Made no sense to me, especially the end...


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13650#post_24289251
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> OK Thanks
> 
> Will do



There is already a JTR Captivator thread going.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13650#post_24289619
> 
> 
> Most of the LFE is at 30hz but there is a few scenes with 20hz content.



I'm beginning to realize that if the upper bass is loud enough, it can fool me into thinking it digs deeper than it actually does, even with my Buttkickers.


----------



## javanpohl

I just watched Pacific Rim again last night and for the first time on my new Denon avrx4000, in 9.2. God that soundtrack is amazing. And the advanced audyssey made the bass sound much better than on my older Onkyo 806. I thought it was rather one-notey on the Onkyo but the Denon made the bass much more delineated. Noticed more deep bass too. In Mako's dream, my subs even whimpered at one point. It could have gone a little deeper at times but eh.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13650#post_24292360
> 
> 
> I just watched Pacific Rim again last night and for the first time on my new Denon avrx4000, in 9.2. God that soundtrack is amazing. And the advanced audyssey made the bass sound much better than on my older Onkyo 806. I thought it was rather one-notey on the Onkyo but the Denon made the bass much more delineated. Noticed more deep bass too. In Mako's dream, my subs even whimpered at one point. It could have gone a little deeper at times but eh.



Highs or wides in 9.2?


----------



## BeeMan458

How much do wides add to the sound equation.


(due to WAF, i could get away with adding "smallish" wides)


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13650#post_24293390
> 
> 
> How much do wides add to the sound equation.
> 
> 
> (due to WAF, i could get away with adding "smallish" wides)


Hey Bee, I added wides to my system and I gotta say I love them. For me, they made a much improved difference.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13600_100#post_24293548
> 
> 
> For me, they made a much improved difference.



In what way?


.....


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13650#post_24293561
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?
> 
> 
> .....


 

It made the movies come more alive in that it filled in an area of sound field that I didn't know was lacking in my HT. It made things sound more real to me, more like how we encounter sounds in real life so the movies became more convincing.


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13650#post_24293384
> 
> 
> Highs or wides in 9.2?


Heights


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13600_100#post_24293602
> 
> 
> ...more like how we encounter sounds in real life so the movies became more convincing.



Sounds like the depth and width of the sound stage is increased. Never hurts to improve. I'm sure the wife will send you flowers and a thank-you note.










(lol)


Can you or anybody give ideas on which Klipsch speakers I should look at for "wides?"


----------



## shpitz

I see. I read somewhere that wides are preferred over highs since there is more content on the x-axis vs the y.axis... so the sound should be 'richer'...


----------



## javanpohl

A small, direct-radiating bookshelf should do the job. One that is as similar to your current speakers would be the best bet (i.e., we don't know what you have).


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680#post_24293637
> 
> 
> I see. I read somewhere that wides are preferred over highs since there is more content on the x-axis vs the y.axis... so the sound should be 'richer'...


Maybe, but there's a lot of factors involved as to which setup would work better in your system. My setup already does a pretty good job of creating phantom images in between the mains and side surround so I don't even know if I'd bother even if I had a spot in my room to put them.


I went with height because when I went to 7.1 the soundstage the surround were throwing off was absolutely massive and making the front seem small by comparison.


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680#post_24293627
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the depth and width of the sound stage is increased. Never hurts to improve. I'm sure the wife will send you flowers and a thank-you note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lol)
> 
> 
> Can you or anybody give ideas on which Klipsch speakers I should look at for "wides?"


 

To be honest I'm just using bookshelves in the same line as my LCR but I don't think timbre matching is necessary for the wides. But if you can match your fronts then you may want to because the wides blend right into the fronts, I almost never notice any type of localization.


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680#post_24293749
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but there's a lot of factors involved as to which setup would work better in your system. My setup already does a pretty good job of creating phantom images in between the mains and side surround so I don't even know if I'd bother even if I had a spot in my room to put them.


I totally agree with this. I think it is very dependent on the HT setup. Having said that, I went with wides hoping to notice a difference but not expecting it to be much, I was happily surprised by how much the difference turned out to be.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13600_100#post_24293740
> 
> 
> A small, direct-radiating bookshelf should do the job. One that is as similar to your current speakers would be the best bet (i.e., we don't know what you have).



L/R mains are Klipsch Epic CF-3s , the center channel is a RC-64 II and the surrounds are KSP-S6s . The system was put together, long before somebody decided wides were cool.


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680#post_24293795
> 
> 
> L/R mains are Klipsch Epic CF-3s , the center channel is a RC-64 II and the surrounds are KSP-S6s . The system was put together, long before somebody decided wides were cool.


Holy cow, I mean I saw those speakers in your profile pic but I didn't realize those were floorstanding speakers--those are monsters!! Well, I imagine something in the reference line would be a good bet. The new versions are the RB-61 II and RB-81 II but I'd imagine anything starting from the RF series would be good. Should be plenty of old Klipschs on the market... just because they sell and update so much.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13600_100#post_24294111
> 
> 
> Well, I imagine something in the reference line would be a good bet. The new versions are the RB-61 II and RB-81 II but I'd imagine anything starting from the RF series would be good.



Thanks for the thoughts. I've plenty of time before the wife will have recovered from the latest upgrade of receiver and subs. The idea of upgrading width and depth of the sound stage sounds very interesting.










(...3 - 2 - 1 and back to the thread)


...


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680#post_24294246
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts. I've plenty of time before the wife will have recovered from the latest upgrade of receiver and subs. The idea of upgrading width and depth of the sound stage sounds very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...3 - 2 - 1 and back to the thread)
> 
> 
> ...



B, do you cross yours @ 80Hz? I wonder what's the point of having full-range LCR's if you have good subs and you set the XO to 80Hz?


----------



## BeeMan458

Agreed. It's a new day as everything was geared toward full range mains back in the early 90s. As to 80Hz crossovers, there's something about the 12dB/24dB crossover slope and where this becomes a consideration. Truthfully, I don't know how much it plays into the whole sound system thing. Hopefully somebody who has more knowledge on this point can weigh in.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680#post_24293627
> 
> 
> Sounds like the depth and width of the sound stage is increased. Never hurts to improve. I'm sure the wife will send you flowers and a thank-you note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lol)
> 
> 
> Can you or anybody give ideas on which Klipsch speakers I should look at for "wides?"



Klipsch owners thread will give you the answers you need.


----------



## BeeMan458

On my part, duh!







Good answer. Thanks.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680#post_24294301
> 
> 
> Agreed. It's a new day as everything was geared toward full range mains back in the early 90s. As to 80Hz crossovers, there's something about the 12dB/24dB crossover slope and where this becomes a consideration. Truthfully, I don't know how much it plays into the whole sound system thing. Hopefully somebody who have more knowledge on this point can weigh in.


80 Hz 12/24 is the "THX" crossover. It's designed for use with THX speakers and subs. It only works correctly with speakers designed to THX specifications.


Here's how it works: THX-type speakers have a -3 dB point of 80 Hz and they're sealed so they have a 12 dB/octave roll-off below their F3. Combine those speakers with a 12 dB/octave HPF and you get a *combined* 24 dB in-room roll-off of the speakers. Mate those speakers to a subwoofer that can extend up to 160 Hz, (one octave above 80 Hz), and then add a 24 dB/octave LPF to it, you get a true Linkwitz-Riley 24/24 (4th order), crossover. This crossover is known to be free from phase shift: http://www.rane.com/note160.html 


As I said, this crossover only works correctly with speakers designed to the THX specification. A speaker with a lower or higher F3 won't roll off at the right point for this crossover. A ported speaker will roll off at 24 dB/octave below port tune, and port tune will likely not be 80 Hz. With non-THX design speakers, the crossover frequency and slope is a crapshoot. It would be nice if receivers had not only adjustable crossover frequencies, but also adjustable slopes, so the ideal combination of frequency and slope could be selected.


Please don't take this to mean that THX spec'd speakers are required to get good sound. Certainly non-THX speakers can be used for "good" sound. Even THX doesn't get THX speakers right. There are a number of THX certified speakers that don't actually hit the spec. Klipsch THX speakers have an F3 of 48 Hz and they're ported. The Crystal Acoustics THX Ultra2 speakers have an F3 of 33 Hz and are dual ported. The Atlantic Technology 8200e's have a -3 dB of 60 Hz, (although they are a sealed design.) Bottom line, even THX doesn't "certify" speakers that actually *use* their spec.


Craig


Edit: F# to F3


----------



## BeeMan458

Thanks for the response. I would have been hosed if I had been ask to take the class today.










(our mains are dual ported and according to specs have an F3 of 35Hz so I'm hosed on that point also)


...










-


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680#post_24294528
> 
> 
> 80 Hz 12/24 is the "THX" crossover. It's designed for use with THX speakers and subs. It only works correctly with speakers designed to THX specifications.
> 
> 
> Here's how it works: THX-type speakers have a -3 dB point of 80 Hz and they're sealed so they have a 12 dB/octave roll-off below their F3. Combine those speakers with a 12 dB/octave LPF and you get a *combined* 24 dB in-room roll-off of the speakers. Mate those speakers to a subwoofer that can extend up to 160 Hz, (one octave above 80 Hz), and then add a 24 dB/octave HPF to it, you get a true Linkwitz-Riley 24/24 (4th order), crossover. This crossover is known to be free from phase shift: http://www.rane.com/note160.html


As long as your speakers don't have response range from 80hz and above and does not roll off too quickly @ 80hz if that is their -3db frequency, you should be able to emulate the THX specs through your receiver.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680#post_24294591
> 
> 
> As long as your speakers don't have response range from 80hz and above and does not roll off too quickly @ 80hz if that is their -3db frequency, you should be able to emulate the THX specs through your receiver. to implement a crossover at 80 Hz



I fixed it for you.







You won't get a crossover that "emulates the THX spec's" but you'll get a crossover that "works." But it definitely won't be free of phase shift the way a true Linkwitz- Riley crossover is. Read the Rane link I posted above.


Craig


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680#post_24294528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680#post_24294301
> 
> 
> Agreed. It's a new day as everything was geared toward full range mains back in the early 90s. As to 80Hz crossovers, there's something about the 12dB/24dB crossover slope and where this becomes a consideration. Truthfully, I don't know how much it plays into the whole sound system thing. Hopefully somebody who have more knowledge on this point can weigh in.
> 
> 
> 
> 80 Hz 12/24 is the "THX" crossover. It's designed for use with THX speakers and subs. It only works correctly with speakers designed to THX specifications.
> 
> 
> Here's how it works: THX-type speakers have a -3 dB point of 80 Hz and they're sealed so they have a 12 dB/octave roll-off below their F3. Combine those speakers with a 12 dB/octave LPF and you get a *combined* 24 dB in-room roll-off of the speakers. Mate those speakers to a subwoofer that can extend up to 160 Hz, (one octave above 80 Hz), and then add a 24 dB/octave HPF to it, you get a true Linkwitz-Riley 24/24 (4th order), crossover. This crossover is known to be free from phase shift: http://www.rane.com/note160.html
> 
> 
> As I said, this crossover only works correctly with speakers designed to the THX specification. A speaker with a lower or higher F# won't roll off at the right point for this crossover. A ported speaker will roll off at 24 dB/octave below port tune, and port tune will likely not be 80 Hz. With non-THX design speakers, the crossover frequency and slope is a crapshoot. It would be nice if receivers had not only adjustable crossover frequencies, but also adjustable slopes, so the ideal combination of frequency and slope could be selected.
> 
> 
> Please don't take this to mean that THX spec'd speakers are required to get good sound. Certainly non-THX speakers can be used for "good" sound. Even THX doesn't get THX speakers right. There are a number of THX certified speakers that don't actually hit the spec. Klipsch THX speakers have an F3 of 48 Hz and they're ported. The Crystal Acoustics THX Ultra2 speakers have an F3 of 33 Hz and are dual ported. The Atlantic Technology 8200e's have a -3 dB of 60 Hz, (although they are a sealed design.) Bottom line, even THX doesn't "certify" speakers that actually *use* their spec.
> 
> 
> Craig
Click to expand...

The above is also why I don't advocate the default arbitrary recommendation in the Audyssey thread of "run the Audyssey calibration then raise crossovers to 80Hz". With some receivers (like the Onkyos), the 80Hz crossover setting uses the THX-spec 2nd-order 12db/octave whilst all other settings use a 4th order rolloff. With speakers that can play flat at reference to 40Hz or lower, a 4th order filter would be more ideal with an 80Hz crossover, but any avr/pre-pro that displays 'THX' next to the 80Hz crossover option uses a 2nd order filter for that selection. This means with speakers that DON'T have a built-in 2nd order rolloff from 80Hz down, the speaker rolloff with this crossover isn't optimal.


OTOH, to get a 4th order HPF, you would likely end up having to select 100Hz (leading to the potential for sub localization), or 60Hz (ideally requiring that your speakers be capable of playing flat at Reference to 30Hz or lower).



Max


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680#post_24294620
> 
> 
> I fixed it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't get a crossover that "emulates the THX spec's" but you'll get a crossover that "works." But it definitely won't be free of phase shift the way a true Linkwitz- Riley crossover is. Read the Rane link I posted above.
> 
> 
> Craig


I can generate the 24db roll off @80hz with both the LPF and HPF which is what I think you are saying what THX does. Like I saying, you can adjust your receiver to roll the speakers off at the desired level and hence create a 4th-order Linkwitz-Riley crossover.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680#post_24295288
> 
> 
> I can generate the 24db roll off @80hz with both the LPF and HPF which is what I think you are saying what THX does. Like I saying, you can adjust your receiver to roll the speakers off at the desired level and hence create a 4th-order Linkwitz-Riley crossover.


Your Datasat receiver has adjustable HPF and LPF slopes, so sure, YOU can implement any slope and LPF frequency you want. Still, if you want to get the "true" THX crossover, you're limited to sealed or IB speakers. Ported speakers will work down to port tune, but will be less than ideal below port tune. For example, your speakers:

 


Your speakers are ported with an F3 of 38 Hz. If you select a 24 dB/octave slope @ 80 Hz, you would have that down to 38 Hz. Below 38 Hz, you would have a 36 dB/octave roll off, (12 + 24). -24 dB @ 38 Hz may be down far enough in level to not be a problem, and that's great for YOU. However, you also made the generalization that:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680#post_24294591
> 
> 
> As long as your speakers don't have response range from 80hz and above and does not roll off too quickly @ 80hz if that is their -3db frequency, you should be able to emulate the THX specs through your receiver.



This is what I'm not following Dave. Mainstream receivers don't have the kind of adjusability you have with your Datasat, so your capabilities don't "crossover" to other systems, (pun intended!) Most people don't even know what their crossover slopes are, or whether they change based on the center frequency selected. To make the general statement that "you should be able to emulate the THX specs through your receiver" simply doesn't work for the vast majority of mainstream receivers.


THX uses a 2nd order, (12 dB/octave) LPF at 80 Hz. This *only* works to result in a 4th order, (24 dB/octave) in-room roll off if the speakers also have a 12 dB/octave roll off starting at 80 Hz. This would require a sealed or infinite baffle speaker with an F3 of 80 Hz. How many speakers do you know of that have that exact spec?


With any other speaker, you won't get the correct match of roll off and F3 to match up with the THX crossover. For example, if you take a ported speaker with an F3 of 55 Hz, and cross it over at 80 Hz with a 2nd order LPF, you'll end up with a speaker/LPF combo that rolls off at 12 dB/octave to 55 Hz and then 36 dB/octave below 47 Hz. Neither of those is a "4th order" THX roll off. That combination might "work," but it won't be free of phase shift at all frequencies like the Linkwitz - Riley pure 4th/4th crossover.


Craig


----------



## AJ72

Just watched Percy Jackson Sea of Monsters (PJSOM?). Some nice bass moments in there but substantially less than the first film and I didn't feel it was overly well done with the exception of a few scenes. Some scenes were great, others the bass just didn't sound quite right or there was not enough of it to match the action on screen. Unlike the first one where they just nailed it. Quite watchable all the same.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680#post_24295567
> 
> 
> Your Datasat receiver has adjustable HPF and LPF slopes, so sure, YOU can implement any slope and LPF frequency you want. Still, if you want to get the "true" THX crossover, you're limited to sealed or IB speakers. Ported speakers will work down to port tune, but will be less than ideal below port tune. For example, your speakers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your speakers are ported with an F3 of 38 Hz. If you select a 24 dB/octave slope @ 80 Hz, you would have that down to 38 Hz. Below 38 Hz, you would have a 36 dB/octave roll off, (12 + 24). -24 dB @ 38 Hz may be down far enough in level to not be a problem, and that's great for YOU. However, you also made the generalization that:
> 
> This is what I'm not following Dave. Mainstream receivers don't have the kind of adjusability you have with your Datasat, so your capabilities don't "crossover" to other systems, (pun intended!) Most people don't even know what their crossover slopes are, or whether they change based on the center frequency selected. To make the general statement that "you should be able to emulate the THX specs through your receiver" simply doesn't work for the vast majority of mainstream receivers.
> 
> 
> THX uses a 2nd order, (12 dB/octave) LPF at 80 Hz. This *only* works to result in a 4th order, (24 dB/octave) in-room roll off if the speakers also have a 12 dB/octave roll off starting at 80 Hz. This would require a sealed or infinite baffle speaker with an F3 of 80 Hz. How many speakers do you know of that have that exact spec?
> 
> 
> With any other speaker, you won't get the correct match of roll off and F3 to match up with the THX crossover. For example, if you take a ported speaker with an F3 of 55 Hz, and cross it over at 80 Hz with a 2nd order LPF, you'll end up with a speaker/LPF combo that rolls off at 12 dB/octave to 55 Hz and then 36 dB/octave below 47 Hz. Neither of those is a "4th order" THX roll off. That combination might "work," but it won't be free of phase shift at all frequencies like the Linkwitz - Riley pure 4th/4th crossover.
> 
> 
> Craig


My Bad! Very true of what you speak. I forget , or should I say I am a little naive when it comes to this kind of stuff. It is hard to not imagine the flexibility that the DataSat unit provides.


And being that my speakers are in a baffle wall, I get about 12 db of added headroom which brings my speakers in room response down to about +/- 26hz. (measurements made by me)


----------



## GPBURNS

Too bad this thread has derailed so much - barely see one movie observation a page now

lets actually watch some movies and tell us what you thought of the audio - Cheers


----------



## JapanDave

Never was the best bass thread anyway....Need to go to DataBase forum for that.


----------



## lefthandluke

point taken GP...


i watched "rush" last nite and was impressed



may not dig down deep but i thought the soundtrack complimented the film beautifully...i never felt bass was lacking


buttkicker might have swayed my opinion somewhat, but i thought it was a great bass movie...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

rush digs down to 9hz


----------



## auceny

Finally watched WOTW after getting my PB-1000 this summer. I'm in a condo and it's one of the few times I've actually turned my sub off before 10pm in fear of upsetting my neighbors. Whoops! May try to watch it earlier in the day sometime when less people are home.


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13620#post_24284088
> 
> 
> I saw Rush last night. Great surround effects, but I was disappointed that the bass was not that deep.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13650#post_24285136
> 
> 
> I really liked Rush. But as you said I was left wanting more. I kept waiting for that rumble that I got from Driven (the quarter scene) it just never came. Otherwise a very enjoyable movie.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680#post_24296207
> 
> 
> rush digs down to 9hz




i keep reading comments like the 2 above...




9hz is a little out of my realm...i have two trinity's and they are solid down to 16hz, drop like lead thereafter...i don't know if they are doing much below 10hz


ya know tho, i do get a cool effect during "fn irene"...but i'm sure nuthin' like da big boys


----------



## Archaea

Don't kid yourself, there is nothing to the big boys on the Irene scene, from anything I've experienced and that includes pretty much the best this forum has to offer.


This is obviously a VERY subjective post - but to me the ultra low subsonic frequency chase is for naught.


Since a demo session with sixteen 18" subwoofers in a 1,500 cubic foot room didn't do it for me - - I'm personally not going to worry about pursuing the very lowest frequencies. That system was my litmus test. A very nice system indeed, but still the audible bass frequencies are much more impressive and present - even in the tracks meant to showcase the subsonic stuff. We did some DSP testing on different ULF clips at popalocks and when the sub 14hz stuff was absent I didn't give a toot. When we tested with only stuff below 14hz and a low pass filter removing everything above 14hz - it just wasn't anything to swoon about on any of the media. The cool thing was the sixteen subs and the acoustic energy they could produce - moving pantlegs, shaking walls, moving grocery bags in the next room, shaking doors like something paranormal, etc --- least of which was the subsonic ULF demos.


A helicopter sounds way better/more impressive in something like the movie Drive underpass scene where the bass frequency isn't even loaded at the lowest hz level.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13700_100#post_24296229
> 
> 
> ya know tho, i do get a cool effect during "fn irene"...but i'm sure nuthin' like da big boys



We get down to 11Hz before the graph turns into a falling stone and we have the BHD blu-ray for our viewing so I'm hopping we can enjoy that scene at full reference level play.


----------



## MKtheater

Except real helicopters produce single digits. A real door slamming on a car does too. Has pop measured his near field subs alone? Usually near field sealed subs can't get low frequencies, pounds 20hz and above though. He is also on concrete which does not help.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680#post_24294528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80 Hz 12/24 is the "THX" crossover. It's designed for use with THX speakers and subs. It only works correctly with speakers designed to THX specifications.
> 
> 
> Here's how it works: THX-type speakers have a -3 dB point of 80 Hz and they're sealed so they have a 12 dB/octave roll-off below their F3. Combine those speakers with a 12 dB/octave LPF and you get a *combined* 24 dB in-room roll-off of the speakers. Mate those speakers to a subwoofer that can extend up to 160 Hz, (one octave above 80 Hz), and then add a 24 dB/octave HPF to it, you get a true Linkwitz-Riley 24/24 (4th order), crossover. This crossover is known to be free from phase shift: http://www.rane.com/note160.html
> 
> 
> As I said, this crossover only works correctly with speakers designed to the THX specification. A speaker with a lower or higher F3 won't roll off at the right point for this crossover. A ported speaker will roll off at 24 dB/octave below port tune, and port tune will likely not be 80 Hz. With non-THX design speakers, the crossover frequency and slope is a crapshoot. It would be nice if receivers had not only adjustable crossover frequencies, but also adjustable slopes, so the ideal combination of frequency and slope could be selected.
> 
> 
> Please don't take this to mean that THX spec'd speakers are required to get good sound. Certainly non-THX speakers can be used for "good" sound. Even THX doesn't get THX speakers right. There are a number of THX certified speakers that don't actually hit the spec. Klipsch THX speakers have an F3 of 48 Hz and they're ported. The Crystal Acoustics THX Ultra2 speakers have an F3 of 33 Hz and are dual ported. The Atlantic Technology 8200e's have a -3 dB of 60 Hz, (although they are a sealed design.) Bottom line, even THX doesn't "certify" speakers that actually *use* their spec.
> 
> 
> Craig
> 
> 
> Edit: F# to F3
Click to expand...

 

Hey Craig... you seem to have a very good grasp of this, and I know from previous experience that you have the ability to explain complex things clearly and lucidly. So I wonder if you can shed any light on something that has intrigued me for some time. It is a little OT for this thread, even though it involves subwoofers, so if you feel it is more appropriate answered elsewhere, please redirect me.

 

As you may know I have a full set of THX Ultra 2 speakers - the sealed MK S150s for LCR, the tripole SS150T for surround and the new M7 for heights. I dont have a THX spec sub as you know, but I do have the very capable dual Submersive F2s.

 

In my Onkyo 5509, which is also THX Ultra 2 certified, I can set crossovers for the satellites to 80Hz and THX comes up in brackets indicating that the AVR is going to use the appropriate XO slopes.

 

Also on the AVR, there is a setting which asks me if I have a THX sub. I have always set this to NO because, well, I don't. I assume from reading the last few posts that setting this to YES changes some characteristics of the sub crossovers, but I have no real idea of what.

 

Currently, I am using a XO of 100Hz for the LCR and 120Hz for the surrounds and heights. Mark Seaton recommended I do this and I have never questioned Mark's advice and nor would I. But personally, I am equally comfortable with 80Hz for the LCR.

 

Question is - should I leave things as they are or are there benefits to changing the XOs to 80Hz (THX) and setting the sub to YES for 'do you have a THX sub?'?

 

Max - if you are interested in adding to this too, I would, as always, welcome your input.

 

Thanks guys.

 

Craig, I know you like graphs of the LF response so thought you may care to see my latest. I am using XT32/Pro and 3 channels of PEQ filtration 'on top' by way of my Behringer Feedback Destroyer.

 

I am not sure I can improve on this but I would still love to hear your thoughts on the THX business. 

 

 



 

Best,

 

Keith


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680_80#post_24293637
> 
> 
> I see. I read somewhere that wides are preferred over highs since there is more content on the x-axis vs the y.axis... so the sound should be 'richer'...



In theory, yes.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680_80#post_24293749
> 
> 
> Maybe, but there's a lot of factors involved as to which setup would work better in your system. My setup already does a pretty good job of creating phantom images in between the mains and side surround so I don't even know if I'd bother even if I had a spot in my room to put them.
> 
> 
> I went with height because when I went to 7.1 the soundstage the surround were throwing off was absolutely massive and making the front seem small by comparison.



This is the money answer. Room treatments, size, layout, etc, will all contribute to whether heights or wides are more beneficial in your room. I have a narrower room with 9' ceilings and I found heights to improve the overall sound stage better than wides. My TD15's also throw a really good image as it is, so the wides weren't as beneficial as a speaker that has a more collapsed sound stage.


----------



## lefthandluke

i wasn't gonna admit this, but what the hell...



last week i watched star trek into darkness for the first time..i know, kinda late


anyway, i wasn't impressed at all with PQ and soundtrack was OK, nuthin' special...i got outa my chair, went to remove the disc while credits were rolling and noticed my processor displayed DD5.1...what the...? i knew this was a 7.1 disc



i had watched the DVD of the entire movie...


yes...i felt like a pud


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24297498
> 
> 
> i wasn't gonna admit this, but what the hell...
> 
> 
> 
> last week i watched star trek into darkness for the first time..i know, kinda late
> 
> 
> anyway, i wasn't impressed at all with PQ and soundtrack was OK, nuthin' special...i got outa my chair, went to remove the disc while credits were rolling and noticed my processor displayed DD5.1...what the...? i knew this was a 7.1 disc
> 
> 
> 
> i had watched the DVD of the entire movie...
> 
> 
> yes...i felt like a pud



If it makes you feel better I did the same thing. Fortunately, I found out only 20 minutes into it.


----------



## GPBURNS

Metallica Through the Never – DTS MA


I’ll make this one simple

If even a fan at all – go pick up the disc

Clear the house – grap some brewskies

turn the dial up and enjoy

Low end on this is so gooooooooooood

Pounds and extremely tight

hugh soundstage with depth

Highly recommended


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24298205
> 
> 
> Metallica Through the Never – DTS MA
> 
> 
> I’ll make this one simple
> 
> If even a fan at all – go pick up the disc
> 
> Clear the house – grap some brewskies
> 
> turn the dial up and enjoy
> 
> Low end on this is so gooooooooooood
> 
> Pounds and extremely tight
> 
> hugh soundstage with depth
> 
> Highly recommended



I have watched it 2+ times already and agree it sounds great. How about that intro before "One"?







Solid 3d as well. Music I always use a flat response EQ preset on my SMS, but I had to watch this one a second time with my house curve and BKs on (I almost always turn them off for music) just to take in the various effects with a bit more impact. It was an awesome experience both ways, but the music was definitely a bit tighter with my flat response which is to be expected of course.


My big gripe with this disc after a few watches now is that there is no concert only option which would have been fantastic and was part of the original plan, but got scrapped. Was also a bit annoyed that they did not hone in on Hammett more during his blistering guitar work. Still a great disc, but a concert only option would have really pumped up the replay value for me.


As far as live shows go though, I thought the recording/mix was excellent. Awesome low end as you mention which is crucial IMO with live music (why cant Rush ever get this right?????).


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24298360
> 
> 
> I have watched it 2+ times already and agree it sounds great. How about that intro before "One"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid 3d as well.


Watched it last night although I couldn't crank it cause the whole house was asleep. But I can tell the bass hits hard. And they sound incredible!! That intro was so sick!! Looked like actual bullets


Also I agree the 3d was outstanding. Some of the best I've seen. Just wish they included a 2d disc.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680#post_24296340
> 
> 
> Don't kid yourself, there is nothing to the big boys on the Irene scene, from anything I've experienced and that includes pretty much the best this forum has to offer.
> 
> 
> This is obviously a VERY subjective post - but to me the ultra low subsonic frequency chase is for naught.
> 
> 
> Since a demo session with sixteen 18" subwoofers in a 1,500 cubic foot room didn't do it for me - - I'm personally not going to worry about pursuing the very lowest frequencies. That system was my litmus test. A very nice system indeed, but still the audible bass frequencies are much more impressive and present - even in the tracks meant to showcase the subsonic stuff. We did some DSP testing on different ULF clips at popalocks and when the sub 14hz stuff was absent I didn't give a toot. When we tested with only stuff below 14hz and a low pass filter removing everything above 14hz - it just wasn't anything to swoon about on any of the media. The cool thing was the sixteen subs and the acoustic energy they could produce - moving pantlegs, shaking walls, moving grocery bags in the next room, shaking doors like something paranormal, etc --- least of which was the subsonic ULF demos.
> 
> 
> A helicopter sounds way better/more impressive in something like the movie Drive underpass scene where the bass frequency isn't even loaded at the lowest hz level.



With due respect, please stop saying "chase". There's nothing to chase. Build the system for accuracy and the full BW playback is there. Simple to build and less expensive than your next projector. And, no one needs 16X18" to achieve it.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680#post_24296155
> 
> 
> Too bad this thread has derailed so much - barely see one movie observation a page now
> 
> lets actually watch some movies and tell us what you thought of the audio - Cheers



Absolutely agree. Haven't seen a SL cap for ages, though it certainly has been a slow period for good ST releases.


I haven't caught it if it's been discussed, so I thought I'd comment on the latest DTS logo. I call it the 'splat' logo and it certainly packs a wallop.

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1183520  


I forget what movie I recently watched which this logo preceded, but it was unexpected and was encoded pretty hot... kicked my a$$.










I imagined it would trigger protection circuitry in most systems, so I wondered why it hasn't been discussed (again, sorry if it was and I missed it).


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24298371
> 
> 
> Watched it last night although I couldn't crank it cause the whole house was asleep. But I can tell the bass hits hard. And they sound incredible!! That intro was so sick!! Looked like actual bullets
> 
> 
> Also I agree the 3d was outstanding. Some of the best I've seen. Just wish they included a 2d disc.



No doubt! The bullet effect was amazing.


Agree about the 2d disc, but you should be able to just force the 2d by turning off 3d support (first get the disc running in 3d) in either your TV, blu player, video processor, etc.....in my setup, I can just go into my output menu on my Lumagen mini VP once the disc is playing in 3d and disable 3d which will give just the left or right stream for 2d. Of course this won't work unless your full chain is 3d compatible (won't work on a non 3d display). Having said that, 3d is clearly the way to go for this one IMO after sampling both.


----------



## Toe

While we are on the topic of music, I don't know if there are any Grateful Dead fans here, but I ran down a rare copy of the DVD-A version of American Beauty in 96/24 5.1 and listened to it yesterday..................BLEW MY MIND!!!







This is the 4th time I have purchased this album over the years and I have listened to it countless times and know it like the back of my hand and it really was like hearing it for the first time yesterday. The detail, clarity, separation, THE BASS (was not expecting this!) was all just amazing. Reason I mention it here is I was pleasantly surprised how powerful and detailed the bass was in particular on the kick drum and Phil Leshe's bass guitar. It was absolutely perfect on my flat response with no bump in level and again, it put the album in a whole new light. Mickey Hart mixed both this and Workingmans Dead in 2003 IIRC, but both have been discontinued and are a bit hard to come by (and a bit pricey because of it), but if there are any Heads here, I cant recommend AB on DVD-A enough and I have since ran down a copy of Workingmans Dead and have that on the way as well. WELL worth the money!


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24298360
> 
> 
> I have watched it 2+ times already and agree it sounds great. How about that intro before "One"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid 3d as well. Music I always use a flat response EQ preset on my SMS, but I had to watch this one a second time with my house curve and BKs on (I almost always turn them off for music) just to take in the various effects with a bit more impact. It was an awesome experience both ways, but the music was definitely a bit tighter with my flat response which is to be expected of course.
> 
> 
> My big gripe with this disc after a few watches now is that there is no concert only option which would have been fantastic and was part of the original plan, but got scrapped. Was also a bit annoyed that they did not hone in on Hammett more during his blistering guitar work. Still a great disc, but a concert only option would have really pumped up the replay value for me.
> 
> 
> As far as live shows go though, I thought the recording/mix was excellent. Awesome low end as you mention which is crucial IMO with live music (why cant Rush ever get this right?????).



I was thinking the same thing after I watched it - concert only would have been nice option for 2nd disc -

as so rare to get that kind of weight in any audio recordings -

having 2.35 ratio pretty sweet also - sadly not a fan of 3d but glad was well done for the ones who are


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24298371
> 
> 
> Watched it last night although I couldn't crank it cause the whole house was asleep. But I can tell the bass hits hard. And they sound incredible!! That intro was so sick!! Looked like actual bullets
> 
> 
> Also I agree the 3d was outstanding. Some of the best I've seen. Just wish they included a 2d disc.



I saw the trailer and I want to see it. And I am not a fan of rock music.


----------



## audiofan1









Thanks alot guys







I just got back from picking up "Rush" stupid 9hz !


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24298564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back from picking up "Rush" stupid 9hz !



Very good movie though.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24298541
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing after I watched it - concert only would have been nice option for 2nd disc -
> 
> as so rare to get that kind of weight in any audio recordings -
> 
> having 2.35 ratio pretty sweet also - sadly not a fan of 3d but glad was well done for the ones who are



No doubt! The weight really was awesome and wish we got this more with live recordings in particular. I love when I get the feeling like I got on this Metallica show that I could actually turn the bass down a notch since it is almost always the opposite. Very well recorded/mixed show!


Agreed on the 2.35 ratio as this was a rare treat for a concert that was a nice bonus on my 2.35 screen.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24298556
> 
> 
> I saw the trailer and I want to see it. And I am not a fan of rock music.



It's fascinating from a production standpoint alone IMO. I read in the Metallica forum for this movie that it cost 30m to make which is insane for a concert film!


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24298360
> 
> 
> I have watched it 2+ times already and agree it sounds great. How about that intro before "One"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid 3d as well. Music I always use a flat response EQ preset on my SMS, but I had to watch this one a second time with my house curve and BKs on (I almost always turn them off for music) just to take in the various effects with a bit more impact. It was an awesome experience both ways, but the music was definitely a bit tighter with my flat response which is to be expected of course.
> 
> 
> My big gripe with this disc after a few watches now is that there is no concert only option which would have been fantastic and was part of the original plan, but got scrapped. Was also a bit annoyed that they did not hone in on Hammett more during his blistering guitar work. Still a great disc, but a concert only option would have really pumped up the replay value for me.
> 
> 
> As far as live shows go though, I thought the recording/mix was excellent. Awesome low end as you mention which is crucial IMO with live music *(why cant Rush ever get this right?????)*.


That's a damned good question. I have every concert blu they've put out and the sound is subpar on all of them.....some worse than others. When I read some of the reviews for their latest concert blu release and how it is even worse than before, I decided to pass. With all that money they have, why can't they get it right?!!!

I just recently picked up Muse, "Live at Rome Olympic Stadium" and even though there isn't a whole lot of ulf, the sound is very well mixed......one of the better concert blus in my collection. Excellent pseudo 4k video too.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24298594
> 
> 
> That's a damned good question. I have every concert blu they've put out and the sound is subpar on all of them.....some worse than others. When I read some of the reviews for their latest concert blu release and how it is even worse than before, I decided to pass. With all that money they have, why can't they get it right?!!!
> 
> I just recently picked up Muse, "Live at Rome Olympic Stadium" and even though there isn't a whole lot of ulf, the sound is very well mixed......one of the better concert blus in my collection. Excellent pseudo 4k video too.




No doubt. It really is strange. I have not found a single live Rush recording yet that I liked which is a shame since they are such a great band. IIRC, Alex Lifeson usually does the mixing for the dvds.........his ears must be shot from years of guitar playing or something.










Thanks for the Muse rec! Not familiar with them, but always open to new music, especially if it is great on a technical level. Just put this in my Amazon cart.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24298644
> 
> 
> No doubt. It really is strange. I have not found a single live Rush recording yet that I liked which is a shame since they are such a great band. IIRC, Alex Lifeson usually does the mixing for the dvds.........his ears must be shot from years of guitar playing or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for the Muse rec! Not familiar with them, but always open to new music, especially if it is great on a technical level.* Just put this in my Amazon cart.


I wasn't either until I picked it up a month ago based on Jeffrey Kaufman's bluray.com review. It took a few spins for it to take hold and now it's my guilty pleasure go to disc. And what's kinda funny is I come from a fairly prog, avant garde preference with bands like Dream Theater, Jeff beck to name a few. BTW, Jeff Beck's "Live at Ronnie Scotts" bluray is just flat out awesome. Great sound and Jeff still plays like a 20 year old. Has a young female bass player that is smokin hot musically and nice to look at too.

BTW; one thing I forgot to mention about the Muse blu is they have what has to be the biggest darned stage set EVER!!! A buddy came over to check out this concert and we figure the stage set alone has to cost somewhere between 2 and 3 million dollars. I think they have at least ten semis to haul the stuff around. You will be amazed!!!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24298741
> 
> 
> I wasn't either until I picked it up a month ago based on Jeffrey Kaufman's bluray.com review. It took a few spins for it to take hold and now it's my guilty pleasure go to disc. And what's kinda funny is I come from a fairly prog, avant garde preference with bands like Dream Theater, Jeff beck to name a few. BTW, Jeff Beck's "Live at Ronnie Scotts" bluray is just flat out awesome. Great sound and Jeff still plays like a 20 year old. Has a young female bass player that is smokin hot musically and nice to look at too.
> 
> BTW; one thing I forgot to mention about the Muse blu is they have what has to be the biggest darned stage set EVER!!! A buddy came over to check out this concert and we figure the stage set alone has to cost somewhere between 2 and 3 million dollars. I think they have at least ten semis to haul the stuff around. You will be amazed!!!



Awesome! Looking forward to checking it out.


Agreed on the Jeff Beck disc. I have that one as well and it is fantastic!


Speaking of Dream Theater, Live at the Budokan is one of my top concert blus! Another fantastic recording/mix. Have you heard this album by chance......

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?_dyncharset=UTF-8&_dynSessConf=&id=pcat17071&type=page&sc=Global&cp=1&nrp=15&sp=&qp=&list=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960&fs=saas&saas=saas&keys=keys&st=Dream+theater+DVD-A 


Really tempted to pick this up to check out the DVD-A 5.1 mix


----------



## Fatshaft

OK...watching Ender's Game right now and holy cow the bass is pretty stupid!!!

At the 1:05:25 during the rocket launch...this is at the limits of my 21's!!!

I am actually hearing my subs bottoming out. (4x FTW21's and 4x SI18's)


WOTW does not do that at the same level...


Had to pause that scene and write this...someone please graph that part...thanks

Can't believe how much the subs are moving!


Carry on


----------



## wse

Any good action movies lately with good bass?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fatshaft*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13720_40#post_24298821
> 
> 
> OK...watching Ender's Game right now and holy cow the bass is pretty stupid!!!
> 
> At the 1:05:25 during the rocket launch...this is at the limits of my 21's!!!
> 
> I am actually hearing my subs bottoming out. (4x FTW21's and 4x SI18's)
> 
> 
> WOTW does not do that at the same level...
> 
> 
> Had to pause that scene and write this...someone please graph that part...thanks
> 
> Can't believe how much the subs are moving!
> 
> 
> Carry on



How about the spoiler alert option







however can't wait till next week to buy this one


----------



## wse

Ender's game thanks


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Rush was fantastic. Great use of lfe and awesome story!!!


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fatshaft*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13700_100#post_24298821
> 
> 
> OK...watching Ender's Game right now and holy cow the bass is pretty stupid!!!
> 
> At the 1:05:25 during the rocket launch...this is at the limits of my 21's!!!
> 
> I am actually hearing my subs bottoming out. (4x FTW21's and 4x SI18's)
> 
> 
> WOTW does not do that at the same level...
> 
> 
> Had to pause that scene and write this...someone please graph that part...thanks
> 
> Can't believe how much the subs are moving!
> 
> 
> Carry on


----------



## Fatshaft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24299197



Omg I thought it went deeper than that.

Very surprised

Still very powerful scene


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24298783
> 
> 
> Awesome! Looking forward to checking it out.
> 
> 
> Agreed on the Jeff Beck disc. I have that one as well and it is fantastic!
> 
> 
> Speaking of Dream Theater, Live at the Budokan is one of my top concert blus! Another fantastic recording/mix. Have you heard this album by chance......
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?_dyncharset=UTF-8&_dynSessConf=&id=pcat17071&type=page&sc=Global&cp=1&nrp=15&sp=&qp=&list=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960&fs=saas&saas=saas&keys=keys&st=Dream+theater+DVD-A
> 
> 
> Really tempted to pick this up to check out the DVD-A 5.1 mix


Live at Budokan has seen years and years of reference duty. Most folks who have never heard of them have to pick their jaw up off the floor after the 3 hour set.


Yeah, I've got the latest self titled CD/DVDa combo and the 5.1 mix is excellent. I think they have a new sound engineer as this is the first time LaBrie's voice has come through nice and clear and he's better than ever. Can't say that about the rest of the band because you just can't improve upon virtuoso perfection, if ya know what I mean.










DT has a new concert blu and it too is phenomenal. I actually like the mix better on this one than Budokan but you really need to turn it up to realize it's full potential. JP's guitar sounds absolutely incredible thanks in part to the new DiMarzio "Illuminator" pickups he's using now. Some of the best sounding guitar I've ever heard on any disc.
http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Dream-Theater-Live-at-Luna-Park-Blu-ray/83934/#Review 


The bass on the Luna Park blu is pretty darned nice too.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> This *only* works to result in a 4th order, (24 dB/octave) in-room roll off if the speakers also have a 12 dB/octave roll off starting at 80 Hz. This would require a sealed or infinite baffle speaker with an F3 of 80 Hz. How many speakers do you know of that have that exact spec?



Mine do, and they aint THX certified.

















> Quote:
> Since a demo session with sixteen 18" subwoofers in a 1,500 cubic foot room didn't do it for me - - I'm personally not going to worry about pursuing the very lowest frequencies.



I'm only running 1/2 the firepower of PL (8 18's), but I didn't build my system strictly for subsonic frequencies. I built mine to be accurate at reference with the ability to reproduce the entire track (single digit or not) with as little distortion as possible.










That's like saying people who spend thousands on a projector are crazy. Aren't they "chasing" the best video representation as possible? After all, what is HT about, if it's not this? To me it's about replicating as close as possible, what I feel that scene would have entailed (minus the drama, lol).


Call us purists; but that's what this hobby is all about to some of us. If it weren't for the purists; there would be no reason for the current technology. We'd all be watching 32" 4:3 TV's on our betamax players.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24299222
> 
> 
> Live at Budokan has seen years and years of reference duty. Most folks who have never heard of them have to pick their jaw up off the floor after the 3 hour set.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've got the latest self titled CD/DVDa combo and the 5.1 mix is excellent. I think they have a new sound engineer as this is the first time LaBrie's voice has come through nice and clear and he's better than ever. Can't say that about the rest of the band because you just can't improve upon virtuoso perfection, if ya know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DT has a new concert blu and it too is phenomenal. I actually like the mix better on this one than Budokan but you really need to turn it up to realize it's full potential. JP's guitar sounds absolutely incredible thanks in part to the new DiMarzio "Illuminator" pickups he's using now. Some of the best sounding guitar I've ever heard on any disc.
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Dream-Theater-Live-at-Luna-Park-Blu-ray/83934/#Review
> 
> 
> The bass on the Luna Park blu is pretty darned nice too.




Funny you say that as Budokan was my introduction to DT and I was completely floored all around!







UNREAL. Jaw, meet floor.










Thanks for all the info. Looks like I will be adding the self titled album along with Luna Park blu to my cart as well.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13720_40#post_24299181
> 
> 
> Rush was fantastic. Great use of lfe and awesome story!!!



Yeah! this was one was worth the buy. I found the ELF not lacking one bit, the proportion was dead on and was quite the adrenaline "Rush" ( couldn't help it














) It's very rare to have a film of this caliber that we can use the term "not filtered"the rest of the mix here is just superb. I simply loved it











Gotta say so far this year ,its looking like the bass list will need constant maintenance


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archaea*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13680#post_24296340
> 
> 
> Don't kid yourself, there is nothing to the big boys on the Irene scene, from anything I've experienced and that includes pretty much the best this forum has to offer.
> 
> 
> This is obviously a VERY subjective post - but to me the ultra low subsonic frequency chase is for naught.
> 
> 
> Since a demo session with sixteen 18" subwoofers in a 1,500 cubic foot room didn't do it for me - - I'm personally not going to worry about pursuing the very lowest frequencies. That system was my litmus test. A very nice system indeed, but still the audible bass frequencies are much more impressive and present - even in the tracks meant to showcase the subsonic stuff. We did some DSP testing on different ULF clips at popalocks and when the sub 14hz stuff was absent I didn't give a toot. When we tested with only stuff below 14hz and a low pass filter removing everything above 14hz - it just wasn't anything to swoon about on any of the media. The cool thing was the sixteen subs and the acoustic energy they could produce - moving pantlegs, shaking walls, moving grocery bags in the next room, shaking doors like something paranormal, etc --- least of which was the subsonic ULF demos.
> 
> 
> A helicopter sounds way better/more impressive in something like the movie Drive underpass scene where the bass frequency isn't even loaded at the lowest hz level.



There is something wrong with this post.


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24298434
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't caught it if it's been discussed, so I thought I'd comment on the latest DTS logo. I call it the 'splat' logo and it certainly packs a wallop.
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1183520
> 
> 
> I forget what movie I recently watched which this logo preceded, but it was unexpected and was encoded pretty hot... kicked my a$$.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagined it would trigger protection circuitry in most systems, so I wondered why it hasn't been discussed (again, sorry if it was and I missed it).




ya know i always thought the trailer at the end of "avatar" (with the trumpeting flowers) was outstanding as well...



haven't seen a graph of it, but it definitely shook the room...


----------



## GPBURNS

[quote name="audiofan1" url="/t/1333462


Gotta say so far this year ,its looking like the bass list will need constant maintenance







[/quote]


lets hope - the same 4/5 movies always mentioned has gotten extremely old


----------



## GPBURNS

Couple older film I enjoyed this week were Day Watch and Night Watch

Russian DTSMA

Budget and age very evident in fidelity but some fun stuff going on

Day watch even had some 20hzish sweeps (felt like)

Very cool flicks


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fatshaft*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24299211
> 
> 
> Omg I thought it went deeper than that.
> 
> Very surprised
> 
> Still very powerful scene



My thoughts exactly. Fooled me, too!


----------



## Fatshaft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13700_50#post_24299318
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only running 1/2 the firepower of PL (8 18's), but I didn't build my system strictly for subsonic frequencies. I built mine to be accurate at reference with the ability to reproduce the entire track (single digit or not) with as little distortion as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's like saying people who spend thousands on a projector are crazy. Aren't they "chasing" the best video representation as possible? After all, what is HT about, if it's not this? To me it's about replicating as close as possible, what I feel that scene would have entailed (minus the drama, lol).
> 
> 
> Call us purists; but that's what this hobby is all about to some of us. If it weren't for the purists; there would be no reason for the current technology. We'd all be watching 32" 4:3 TV's on our betamax players.



+10000000000000


----------



## nube

Toe,


Thanks for the recommendation. I'm a big fan!







Back in the day, I dropped a full ride $30k/yr academic scholarship, after about 2mo of being in college, in order to follow the Dead around the country. I saw about 30 shows from 1993-1995, stopping abruptly when Jerry died on my birthday. That whole time I was penniless, homeless, dirty, and yet they were some of the best years of my life. When relating it to people, I tell them I was basically like the guy from Into the Wild (another phenomenal movie, btw), besides the Alaska stuff.







Anyway, yeah, I'll give that disc a whirl if I can fit it in my budget.


wse,


Captain Phillips and Rush are good options. Neither have any huge demo scenes, but both have spectacular unfiltered mixes. One upcoming movie has a scene that fairly rivals the Washington Monument scene in OHF. More info when it's released!










Fatshaft,


As with all big releases, they'll get measured and graphed over at Ricci's data-bass.com when they hit retail. The site needs votes on the movies measured there. Head over and take a few minutes to vote in the polls (Elysium and Paranoia need tiebreaker votes, so cast yours) and Best MWB of 2013 poll.


----------



## BeeMan458

Bless those who can call themselves Deadheads.


I'm not an official Deadhead but I have some of Jerry's ties.










One day, while filling the service truck with gas, a van load of Deadheads came in for gas and panhandled me for change. I gave the guy a fifty and asked him to have a good time on my behalf because I had to work my job that day.

"Casey Jones" 


-


----------



## nube

Not all Deadheads were degenerates asking for handouts. I made it just fine for the better part of three years without ever once asking for money from randoms, the govt, or from my family. And now, after dropping out 20yrs ago, I've come full circle and am in a PhD program.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13700_100#post_24301110
> 
> 
> Not all Deadheads were degenerates asking for handouts. I made it just fine for the better part of three years without ever once asking for money from randoms, the govt, or from my family. And now, after dropping out 20yrs ago, I've come full circle and am in a PhD program.



Not once did I ever see him or anybody as a degenerate. I was simply sharing a coinciding experience of comradeship.


(myself, I have dropped out of society and have become a perfectly happy unproductive member of society, resting squarely on my retired laurels. Good luck with your degree program)


----------



## nube

Fair enough. You've become so combative on this forum in the last few weeks that its really hard to tell anymore.


----------



## BeeMan458

It's all in one's perspective. I only replied to you out of love for the Deadhead philosophy. I'll go back into remission.


(if you wish to discuss your perception of combative behavior on my part, I'll be happy to discuss it with you via PM)


-


----------



## Fatshaft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13700_50#post_24301038
> 
> 
> Fatshaft,
> 
> 
> As with all big releases, they'll get measured and graphed over at Ricci's data-bass.com when they hit retail. The site needs votes on the movies measured there. Head over and take a few minutes to vote in the polls (Elysium and Paranoia need tiebreaker votes, so cast yours) and Best MWB of 2013 poll.



Done...thank you.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13740#post_24301038
> 
> 
> Toe,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. I'm a big fan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the day, I dropped a full ride $30k/yr academic scholarship, after about 2mo of being in college, in order to follow the Dead around the country. I saw about 30 shows from 1993-1995, stopping abruptly when Jerry died on my birthday. That whole time I was penniless, homeless, dirty, and yet they were some of the best years of my life. When relating it to people, I tell them I was basically like the guy from Into the Wild (another phenomenal movie, btw), besides the Alaska stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, yeah, I'll give that disc a whirl if I can fit it in my budget.
> 
> 
> wse,
> 
> 
> Captain Phillips and Rush are good options. Neither have any huge demo scenes, but both have spectacular unfiltered mixes. One upcoming movie has a scene that fairly rivals the Washington Monument scene in OHF. More info when it's released!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatshaft,
> 
> 
> As with all big releases, they'll get measured and graphed over at Ricci's data-bass.com when they hit retail. The site needs votes on the movies measured there. Head over and take a few minutes to vote in the polls (Elysium and Paranoia need tiebreaker votes, so cast yours) and Best MWB of 2013 poll.



Awesome story Nube and thanks for sharing!







Nothing better than finding out someone you have been conversing with is a fellow Head. I fell hard into the scene for a while as well and saw the band 36 times between 90 and 95 before Jerry died.







I also saw most my shows between 93-95 and even though Jerry was clearly going down hill, they were some of the best moments of my life as you mention and the memories from that period of time are priceless. The friendships, the traveling, etc........it shaped my whole life. I have still to this day never had quite a concert experience like I had when Jerry was on during a powerful Morning Dew, Stella Blue, etc........being in the stadium/arena for these moments it seemed as though time stood still for a brief moment and you were part of something truly special. Hard to describe to people who have never experienced it and had it hit them to that degree, but I know you can understand reading your post above.


One reason I am so excited about the American Beauty DVD-A find is it was the album that got me on the bus so to speak. I will never forget staying over at a friends house the summer after my freshman year in HS and he asked if I had ever heard the Dead to which I said no (my main band at that moment was Metallica). He put on American Beauty and I know you will understand this, but my life was changed for better or worse forever from this event. Hearing this album a few days ago in light of what my life has brought since that night (better and worse) brought me to tears and was an incredibly emotional experience to hear the album that started it all in this unbelievable quality. Definitely pick it up when you can as you will not regret it! I have Workingmans coming as well which was mixed the same way by Mickey Hart and I will report back on my thoughts once I hear it.


Funny you mention Into the Wild as that movie is also a favorite of mine. Sounds like both of us can very much relate to the main character as far as his spirit for adventure and getting outside the box.............I still wrestle with this to a large degree today and I am turning 39 in March.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13740#post_24301110
> 
> 
> Not all Deadheads were degenerates asking for handouts. I made it just fine for the better part of three years without ever once asking for money from randoms, the govt, or from my family. And now, after dropping out 20yrs ago, I've come full circle and am in a PhD program.



Very true, and I have met all walks of life as far as Dead fans go. Some of my own friends still range from borderline homeless, to doctors and everything in between.



Nice work on your success and PhD program! I need to get my ass in gear and figure out my next move. Spent 7 years learning the landscape business and then realized I hated it, lol. Oh well........on to bigger and better things whatever that ends up being.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24296854
> 
> 
> Hey Craig... you seem to have a very good grasp of this, and I know from previous experience that you have the ability to explain complex things clearly and lucidly. So I wonder if you can shed any light on something that has intrigued me for some time. It is a little OT for this thread, even though it involves subwoofers, so if you feel it is more appropriate answered elsewhere, please redirect me.
> 
> 
> As you may know I have a full set of THX Ultra 2 speakers - the sealed MK S150s for LCR, the tripole SS150T for surround and the new M7 for heights. I dont have a THX spec sub as you know, but I do have the very capable dual Submersive F2s.
> 
> 
> In my Onkyo 5509, which is also THX Ultra 2 certified, I can set crossovers for the satellites to 80Hz and THX comes up in brackets indicating that the AVR is going to use the appropriate XO slopes.
> 
> 
> Also on the AVR, there is a setting which asks me if I have a THX sub. I have always set this to NO because, well, I don't. I assume from reading the last few posts that setting this to YES changes some characteristics of the sub crossovers, but I have no real idea of what.


The only thing it does is allow you to turn on THX BGC, (Boundary Gain Compensation.) BGC is THX's attempt to compensate for seating that is close to a boundary, (seating close to a boundary will cause a boost of the bass at certain frequencies.) However, BCG doesn't "know" what those frequencies are, and its' compensation is fixed. Here is a graph that shows the compensation:

 


Since it's a non-custom EQ, I suggest leaving it off. Here's what Chris K says:


> Quote:
> BGC is intended to compensate for the bass boost that happens when a sub is placed near walls or corners. It's a fixed correction that doesn't really know where your sub is and how far from the walls it is located. My suggestion is to leave it off and let MultEQ take care of the needed compensation.


 https://audyssey.zendesk.com/entries/76175-Subwoofer-setup-and-MultEQ 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24296854
> 
> 
> Currently, I am using a XO of 100Hz for the LCR and 120Hz for the surrounds and heights. Mark Seaton recommended I do this and I have never questioned Mark's advice and nor would I. But personally, I am equally comfortable with 80Hz for the LCR.


I'm sure Mark suggested a 100 Hz crossover to increase the headroom of your speakers. The fact that you have dual, non-co-located subs will reduce the chance of sub localization. However, your speakers are the nearly ideal application of the THX spec, (82 Hz -2 dB), so the THX 2nd order HPF should be ideal in your room. If you have enough headroom in your speaker/amp system when using an 80 Hz crossover, you should at least try it and see if there is any improvement in SQ. Your FR looks so good right now that any improvement would be *subtle* at best!










Craig


PS. Apologies to those offended by off-topic posts. Keith asked; I answered. Carry on.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13740#post_24301489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Apologies to those offended by off-topic posts. Keith asked; I answered. Carry on.
Click to expand...

 

I'll keep it brief as it's OT. Thanks, Craig. All understood.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24298536
> 
> 
> While we are on the topic of music, I don't know if there are any Grateful Dead fans here, but I ran down a rare copy of the DVD-A version of American Beauty in 96/24 5.1 and listened to it yesterday..................BLEW MY MIND!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 4th time I have purchased this album over the years and I have listened to it countless times and know it like the back of my hand and it really was like hearing it for the first time yesterday. The detail, clarity, separation, THE BASS (was not expecting this!) was all just amazing. Reason I mention it here is I was pleasantly surprised how powerful and detailed the bass was in particular on the kick drum and Phil Leshe's bass guitar. It was absolutely perfect on my flat response with no bump in level and again, it put the album in a whole new light. Mickey Hart mixed both this and Workingmans Dead in 2003 IIRC, but both have been discontinued and are a bit hard to come by (and a bit pricey because of it), but if there are any Heads here, I cant recommend AB on DVD-A enough and I have since ran down a copy of Workingmans Dead and have that on the way as well. WELL worth the money!


I've had the Greatful Dead, _American Beauty_ and _Workingman's Dead_ DVD-A's for a number of years. After you posted this yesterday, you motivated me to go down to my theater and listen to them again. I agree that the bass is awesome and the soundtracks in general are a revelation of this music. The "in-the-band" mix is really cool too. This disc is one of those where timbre-matching of the surrounds is very beneficial.


However, I was seriously disappointed by the recording quality of the percussion. This is *really* strange because Mickey Hart, who is the percussionist, was also the mixer on the DVD-A. It's like he had the percussion track in his head, so he didn't need it in the mix??? You almost never hear the bass drum. The snares and toms are totally recessed as are the cymbals. Everything else sounds fantastic, but the percussion just doesn't come through.


Oh well, it's still a great recording... and great music.


Craig


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13740#post_24301838
> 
> 
> I've had the Greatful Dead, _American Beauty_ and _Workingman's Dead_ DVD-A's for a number of years. After you posted this yesterday, you motivated me to go down to my theater and listen to them again. I agree that the bass is awesome and the soundtracks in general are a revelation of this music. The "in-the-band" mix is really cool too. This disc is one of those where timbere-matching of the surrounds is very beneficial.
> 
> 
> However, I was seriously disappointed by the recording quality of the percussion. This is *really* strange because Mickey Hart, who is the percussionist, was also the mixer on the DVD-A. It's like he had the percussion track in his head, so he didn't need it in the mix??? You almost never hear the bass drum. The snares and toms are totally recessed as are the cymbals. Everything else sounds fantastic, but the percussion just doesn't come through.
> 
> 
> Oh well, it's still a great recording... and great music.
> 
> 
> Craig



I did not find the percussion to be an issue in the mix and did not notice it being any more recessed than it was on the previous releases, but will keep this in mind on next listen. In fact, I actually had to turn my SMS down a few notches since the bass drum was a bit overpowering running in my flat, but a few db hot response. Turning it down close to level matched with the mains was perfect. I can say for sure that the bass drum came through loud and clear for me as this was something that stood out vs my old tape and cd. I actually remarked to a friend of mine on the phone yesterday telling him about this 5.1 track (on AB) how the detail was so revealing in this recording/mix that you could hear that slight natural overhang of the bass drum when it hits. This is on American Beauty, so I cant speak to WD as I have not heard it yet.


Agreed about timbre-matching surrounds. I run the same speakers all around which makes these 5.1 music recordings in particular totally seamless.










How about Ripple towards the end when all those backup vocals come in?







Each and every song in 5.1 with this type of quality gave a very different feel to these songs I have heard countless times. I cant believe I never knew about these discs until last week when a buddy a mine just happened to mention a friend of his just got American Beauty on DVD-A with a 5.1 mix.......I came home and tracked down this discontinued disc and ordered it up.







Not sure How I missed these all this time! Would LOVE to get Terrapin in this same quality/mix.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13740#post_24301489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24296854
> 
> 
> Hey Craig... you seem to have a very good grasp of this, and I know from previous experience that you have the ability to explain complex things clearly and lucidly. So I wonder if you can shed any light on something that has intrigued me for some time. It is a little OT for this thread, even though it involves subwoofers, so if you feel it is more appropriate answered elsewhere, please redirect me.
> 
> 
> As you may know I have a full set of THX Ultra 2 speakers - the sealed MK S150s for LCR, the tripole SS150T for surround and the new M7 for heights. I dont have a THX spec sub as you know, but I do have the very capable dual Submersive F2s.
> 
> 
> In my Onkyo 5509, which is also THX Ultra 2 certified, I can set crossovers for the satellites to 80Hz and THX comes up in brackets indicating that the AVR is going to use the appropriate XO slopes.
> 
> 
> Also on the AVR, there is a setting which asks me if I have a THX sub. I have always set this to NO because, well, I don't. I assume from reading the last few posts that setting this to YES changes some characteristics of the sub crossovers, but I have no real idea of what.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing it does is allow you to turn on THX BGC, (Boundary Gain Compensation.) BGC is THX's attempt to compensate for seating that is close to a boundary, (seating close to a boundary will cause a boost of the bass at certain frequencies.) However, BCG doesn't "know" what those frequencies are, and its' compensation is fixed. Here is a graph that shows the compensation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it's a non-custom EQ, I suggest leaving it off. Here's what Chris K says:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> BGC is intended to compensate for the bass boost that happens when a sub is placed near walls or corners. It's a fixed correction that doesn't really know where your sub is and how far from the walls it is located. My suggestion is to leave it off and let MultEQ take care of the needed compensation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://audyssey.zendesk.com/entries/76175-Subwoofer-setup-and-MultEQ
Click to expand...





Does Chris K know what he is talking about? Chris K is talking about the location of the Subwoofer placement near room boundries.


The picture you posted above says that BGC is useful based on the listener being located near room boundries.


Sp, which theory applies?


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13740#post_24304384
> 
> 
> Does Chris K know what he is talking about? Chris K is talking about the location of the Subwoofer placement near room boundries.
> 
> 
> The picture you posted above says that BGC is useful based on the listener being located near room boundries.
> 
> 
> Sp, which theory applies?



Bass is "reciprocal." Ever heard of the "crawl test"? It's based on the reciprocity of bass. It's really all just one "theory."


And if you don't use it, why do you care?


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24298434
> 
> 
> With due respect, please stop saying "chase". There's nothing to chase. Build the system for accuracy and the full BW playback is there. Simple to build and less expensive than your next projector. And, no one needs 16X18" to achieve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely agree. Haven't seen a SL cap for ages, though it certainly has been a slow period for good ST releases.
> 
> 
> I haven't caught it if it's been discussed, so I thought I'd comment on the latest DTS logo. I call it the 'splat' logo and it certainly packs a wallop.
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1183520
> 
> 
> I forget what movie I recently watched which this logo preceded, but it was unexpected and was encoded pretty hot... kicked my a$$.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagined it would trigger protection circuitry in most systems, so I wondered why it hasn't been discussed (again, sorry if it was and I missed it).





if anyone runs across the movie with this intro i'd really like to check it out....


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13740#post_24307363
> 
> 
> if anyone runs across the movie with this intro i'd really like to check it out....



Not sure of the audio format:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9d32O7J3Nc


----------



## lefthandluke

thanks mongo...


...but isnt that an old intro? i got the impression this is a new dts demo... where's the "splat" bosso referred to...?


----------



## Fatshaft

 





If you're talking about this demo then I completely agree

I have the bluray version and its awesome

Major loud with major dynamics


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fatshaft*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13740#post_24307563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're talking about this demo then I completely agree
> 
> I have the bluray version and its awesome
> 
> Major loud with major dynamics



This on a Blu-ray that I've watched in the past couple of months but I cannot remember which one.


----------



## Mrkazador

You can download that trailer here
http://www.demo-world.eu/trailers/high-definition-trailers.php


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13740#post_24306934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13740#post_24304384
> 
> 
> Does Chris K know what he is talking about? Chris K is talking about the location of the Subwoofer placement near room boundries.
> 
> 
> The picture you posted above says that BGC is useful based on the listener being located near room boundries.
> 
> 
> Sp, which theory applies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass is "reciprocal." Ever heard of the "crawl test"? It's based on the reciprocity of bass. It's really all just one "theory."
> 
> 
> And if you don't use it, why do you care?
Click to expand...




No one said that bass does not change when you move the subwoofer around the room. Placing you seating against the wall will change the bass at the LP no matter where the subwoofer is located in the room.


If one does not understand what BGC was designed to compensate for, then how can one expect it to be of any use?


Until you get THX to change their literature, then I must reject your rationalization of the proper use of the BGC function. No seats near a border, then do not use BGC!


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13740#post_24308107
> 
> 
> No one said that bass does not change when you move the subwoofer around the room. Placing you seating against the wall will change the bass at the LP no matter where the subwoofer is located in the room.
> 
> 
> If one does not understand what BGC was designed to compensate for, then how can one expect it to be of any use?
> 
> 
> Until you get THX to change their literature, then I must reject your rationalization of the proper use of the BGC function. No seats near a border, then do not use BGC!


Please!!!... reject all you want. I'm perfectly OK with that.







I have no influence at THX. I certainly can't get them to change their literature.


More importantly, I never suggested any "proper" use of THX's BGC. I only ever suggested leaving it turned *off.*







Even with seats near a boundary wall... I suggest that you do not use BGC. It's a "generic" filter attempting to address a very specific and room-dependent/listening position dependent function. BGC "might" get it right, but it has a much bigger chance of getting it wrong. Why bother, or take the chance?


Nonetheless, JPC, do you understand the concept of bass "reciprocity" upon which the "crawl test" is based? If you did, you would understand that the response is identical if the listener is placed at the subwoofer position, or the sub is placed at the listener position. Therefore, your question:


> Quote:
> Chris K is talking about the location of the Subwoofer placement near room boundries.
> 
> 
> The picture you posted above says that BGC is useful based on the listener being located near room boundries.



...if you understood the concept of "reciprocity"... would be meaningless.


Craig


PS. Again, I apologize to those offended by OT posts. JPC asked... I answered.


----------



## spidey.joe80

*THORS UNFILTERED*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






























 



Il post some graphs soon


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13770#post_24308507
> 
> *THORS UNFILTERED*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Il post some graphs soon


This had better not be a joke or else I vote PERMA-BAN LOL!











Max


----------



## audiofan1

I'm keeping my eyes closed


----------



## BeeMan458

I don't know which is more expensive, putting together a home theater sound system worth a Tinker's Damn, or keeping it stocked with bass worthy blu-rays.


...







...










Ordered and waiting to arrive: "Star Trek Into Darkness" and "Olympus Has Fallen."


(next in the "To Buy" queue, "Elysium")


With enough time, I'll get caught up.


...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

STiD is NOT a bass heavy blu-ray fyi...its pretty filtered (quite disappointing).


OHF is great! as is elysium you will be pleased with them....make sure you bump the avr LFE up for elysium


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13770#post_24308580
> 
> 
> This had better not be a joke or else I vote PERMA-BAN LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max



Yeah, what he said.

Here´s to hoping...


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13700_100#post_24309083
> 
> 
> STiD is NOT a bass heavy blu-ray fyi...its pretty filtered (quite disappointing).



What!...







...I was lied to?...










...










...










Not arguing. Doing some checking, this AVS reviewer gave it 100 out of a possible 100 for audio.


...










-


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13770#post_24309376
> 
> 
> What!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I was lied to?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not arguing. Doing some checking, this AVS reviewer gave it 100 out of a possible 100 for audio.
> 
> 
> ...



The audio for STID is one of the worst available on BR. Its horribly clipped in the front channels and hurt my ears even at 12db from reference. And the LFE sucks. Really bad. Such a shame since the PQ is top notch and the movie was probably good as well.

Audio ruined the disk (and killed the tweeters in my fronts).

Worst audio. Ever.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13700_100#post_24309424
> 
> 
> Worst audio. Ever.



Wow! Talking about sucking the air out of the room I'm in.


Very disappointed to read. Thanks to the both of you for the heads-up.


----------



## nube

Brian and Steveo are right. Some unsolicited advice that will definitely help guide you in the future: don't believe the reviews on here or any other movie review site, and take the subjective comments in this thread with a grain of salt. Data-bass.com measurements and notes on each release will always give you an apples-to-apples comparison.


To that end, STID has terrible clipping that really sounds bad in a high-fidelity, reference-capable, eq'd flat across the entire bandwidth sound systems.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13770#post_24309453
> 
> 
> Brian and Steveo are right. Some unsolicited advice that will definitely help guide you in the future: don't believe the reviews on here or any other movie review site, and take the subjective comments in this thread with a grain of salt. Data-bass.com measurements and notes on each release will always give you an apples-to-apples comparison.
> 
> 
> To that end, STID has terrible clipping that really sounds bad in a high-fidelity, reference-capable, eq'd flat across the entire bandwidth sound systems.



I am a bit surprised that this isnt more talked about. I can do ref.lvl with my system not even breaking a sweat but STID was so bad I would return it as a defective disk. That it was released at that quality is just sad. Not less sad that it gets reviewed without anyone noticing. Weird.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13700_100#post_24309453
> 
> 
> To that end, STID has terrible clipping that really sounds bad in a high-fidelity, reference-capable, eq'd flat across the entire bandwidth sound systems.



Not only are my hopes and dreams crushed by the do-gooder twins but then, along comes a good Samaritan, picks my DA up and throws me over the cliff to dark, wave covered rocks, a couple hundred feet below.


...










(ow! i'm okay.....a little bit of help here)


...










(important note, do not exceed -15dB MVC)


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13770#post_24309483
> 
> 
> Not only are my hopes and dreams crushed by the do-gooder twins but then a good Samaritan comes along, picks my DA up and throws me over the cliff to dark, wave covered rocks, a couple hundred feet below.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ow! i'm okay.....a little bit of help here)
> 
> 
> ...



Just get the original Star Trek (2009) instead. Or go for Oblivion or Elysium and turn it up to 0 and see how it should be done.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13700_100#post_24309503
> 
> 
> Just get the original Star Trek (2009) instead. Or go for Oblivion or Elysium and turn it up to 0 and see how it should be done.



For viewing purposes, we have Oblivion in the blu-ray drawer and Elysium is in the queue for ordering.


-


----------



## bear123


This brings to mind some posts in the song of the day recommendations.  A forum member was blown away by the bass in Bass is a Weapon channel or something of that nature on you tube.  I went their, and it was horrible.  Even at low volume, the bass was ridiculously overboosted, clipping, muddy, and distorted.  I can't even imagine a teenager booming down the road with a couple of 15's in their Accord with a loud muffler would think it sounded good.  I admit I sometimes crank bass a bit higher than it should be, but this was just horrible, and my ears are far from golden.

 

However, I caught a half hour or so of Underworld: Awakening on TV the other night, and now I am looking for the Blu Ray....even the automatic gun fire punched you in the chest.  I am such a cheapie though, I wait till they hit the $10 and under shelf at Target.(Best place I have found for constantly finding great sales on Blu Rays: they always have of bunch priced at $5, $7.50, $10, and $15)


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13770#post_24309483
> 
> 
> Not only are my hopes and dreams crushed by the do-gooder twins but then, along comes a good Samaritan, picks my DA up and throws me over the cliff to dark, wave covered rocks, a couple hundred feet below.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ow! i'm okay.....a little bit of help here)
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (important note, do not exceed -15dB MVC)



I certainly agree with the others that STID is an overly loud, harsh, fatiguing, everything cranked to 11 filtered audio experience, BUT it does have some very strong mid type bass or mid-lower type bass down to just below 30hz IIRC. For me, it was not a total train wreck in light of that, BUT compared to 2009 or something else that is mixed better and unfiltered, it is disappointing. This will be especially apparent if you watch these two back to back like I did. ST 2009 is superior in EVERY way for audio vs ID and you should definitely pick this up if you haven't already.



Great to hear about the new Thor! Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

checking out Escape plan tonight...its also unfiltered!


----------



## Dave_6

Great to hear about Thor 2 being unfiltered!


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13770#post_24309483
> 
> 
> Not only are my hopes and dreams crushed by the do-gooder twins but then, along comes a good Samaritan, picks my DA up and throws me over the cliff to dark, wave covered rocks, a couple hundred feet below.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ow! i'm okay.....a little bit of help here)
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (important note, do not exceed -15dB MVC)



I really enjoyed ST

Definately filtered but still great overall mix

Mid/upper bass punch was superb

Great suround work – massive soundstage

Watched full reference few times now


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13700_100#post_24309919
> 
> 
> Great suround work – massive soundstage
> 
> Watched full reference few times now



Not arguing. That's obviously in conflict with the above. What would give you a positive experience and the others such a letdown?










Depending on one's home theater system, is this a crap-shoot type of sound track, where sound quality can go either way?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

my ears would have fallen off in a bloody mess if I listened to STID anything above -15db


----------



## MKtheater

I can watch STID and TDKR at reference. STID clips and sounds very harsh many times, especially when the ship crashes. These are very loud movies so just turn it down, STID has loud bass that I am sure one can enjoy but filtered and not accurate sounding at all.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

STID is a disappointing mix, it is loud and fatiguing due to excessive compression and clipping; in addition to the filtered bass which is loud but lacks depth.


As others have mentioned ST09 is a far more satisfying audio experience with some nice deep bass.


It seems those with criteria of louder is better tend to favor this type of mixing, other recent examples of this audio folly are Man of Steel and TDKR.


Best Regards

KvE


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KMFDMvsEnya*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13770#post_24310036
> 
> 
> STID is a disappointing mix, it is loud and fatiguing due to excessive compression and clipping; in addition to the filtered bass which loud but lacks depth.
> 
> 
> As others have mentioned ST09 is a far more satisfying audio experience with some nice deep bass.
> 
> 
> It seems those with criteria of louder is better tend to favor this type of mixing, other recent examples of this audio folly are Man of Steel and TDKR.
> 
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> KvE



Yup. This is correct. I thought MoS sounded alright but maybe I just like the score.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MoS was another mess imho


I would prefer a normal mix, and then I will just turn it up if need be. also if a filter is in place...20Hz is actually ok...its the 30Hz filter that drives me nuts


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13700_100#post_24310065
> 
> 
> MoS was another mess imho
> 
> 
> I would prefer a normal mix, and then I will just turn it up if need be. also if a filter is in place...*20Hz is actually ok*...its the 30Hz filter that drives me nuts



OK your banned!










No filter is OK however the lower the better. TDKR went lower than MoS and STID so I like it better. I agree with Scott as I like MoS sound track however it needed depth. Without deep bass it starts to sound all the same. I watched MoS and then Oblivion back to back and although I liked MoS Oblivion showed me the light! Whenever you guys feel something is OK put in a really good recorded full band width movie and then say WHY?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

haha damnit!


----------



## Toe

Filtered bass was not the only issue with MoS. I thought the bass execution was noticeably spotty at times in that film as there were moments where you would expect big bass and there was very little and other moments where you would not expect bass and it hit pretty hard. For me, the lacking execution was as much if not more of an issue vs the lacking extension in that film.


----------



## MKtheater

When I watched it I took notice how the bass was out of place. There were many times where they used bass for building up of tension however it was loud 30hz bass which actually made it seem funny. If it was at 10hz then the scene would had made sense. The scene where the general walks into the computer room to look at the alien aircraft was a good example.


Now having said all this with people like different things I will give you an example where a friend of mine watched a couple demos. I put in LOTR Balrog, WOTW pod emerge, and then TDKR and the Bat. He was most impressed with the Bat coming out of the alley then even WOTW. Now this is the first time he ever heard TDKR and the first time with the IB and WOTW. Again, he had me repeat the Bat scene again as he liked it so much. To each their own.


----------



## Soupy1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13770#post_24310230
> 
> 
> When I watched it I took notice how the bass was out of place. There were many times where they used bass for building up of tension however it was loud 30hz bass which actually made it seem funny. If it was at 10hz then the scene would had made sense. The scene where the general walks into the computer room to look at the alien aircraft was a good example.
> 
> 
> Now having said all this with people like different things I will give you an example where a friend of mine watched a couple demos. I put in LOTR Balrog, WOTW pod emerge, and then TDKR and the Bat. He was most impressed with the Bat coming out of the alley then even WOTW. Now this is the first time he ever heard TDKR and the first time with the IB and WOTW. Again, he had me repeat the Bat scene again as he liked it so much. To each their own.



What is the time stamp for the Bat scene? Thanks


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soupy1970*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13700_100#post_24310474
> 
> 
> What is the time stamp for the Bat scene? Thanks




I will run a scene later as I don't have the disc right now. I don't remember what time stamp it is.


----------



## Soupy1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800#post_24310529
> 
> 
> I will run a scene later as I don't have the disc right now. I don't remember what time stamp it is.



That would be great! No rush at all.


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13770#post_24309424
> 
> 
> The audio for STID is one of the worst available on BR. Its horribly clipped in the front channels and hurt my ears even at 12db from reference. And the LFE sucks. Really bad. Such a shame since the PQ is top notch and the movie was probably good as well.
> 
> Audio ruined the disk (and killed the tweeters in my fronts).
> 
> Worst audio. Ever.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13770#post_24309744
> 
> 
> I certainly agree with the others that STID is an overly loud, harsh, fatiguing, everything cranked to 11 filtered audio experience, BUT it does have some very strong mid type bass or mid-lower type bass down to just below 30hz IIRC. For me, it was not a total train wreck in light of that, BUT compared to 2009 or something else that is mixed better and unfiltered, it is disappointing. This will be especially apparent if you watch these two back to back like I did. ST 2009 is superior in EVERY way for audio vs ID and you should definitely pick this up if you haven't already.



I can only agree with the above and other similar comments on ST:iD - I was turning it up and down the whole way through the film because it was overbearingly loud on action sequences then too quiet on speech once I'd turned it down










It's doubly annoying because I like the musical score - I recorded the movie theme tune night of the BBC4 Proms that was on the TV the other week (it might be on BBC iPlayer if you american guys can use a proxy to watch it?) and they played some of the ST:iD music, and it actually had proper dynamics so you could turn it up to really hear the quiet bits then have the full impact of a balanced orchestral sound at the appropriate moment!










The first movie was head and shoulders over the latest one. The same is true of Percy Jackson. It's infuriating!


On the plus side, I bought Drive and watched it the other week and the use of low-level, deep bass to create tension was really excellent. I recommend!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800_100#post_24310929
> 
> 
> I can only agree with the above and other similar comments on ST:iD - I was turning it up and down the whole way through the film because it was overbearingly loud on action sequences then too quiet on speech once I'd turned it down



Okay. New settings for STiD.


MVC -15dB.


Jack up level in center channel and subs, 3dB to 6dB.


Any other audio adjustments that can be recommended?


...


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soupy1970*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13770#post_24310474
> 
> 
> What is the time stamp for the Bat scene? Thanks



This was taken from the Data-bass forum:


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13760_40#post_24309919
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed ST
> 
> Definately filtered but still great overall mix
> 
> Mid/upper bass punch was superb
> 
> Great suround work – massive soundstage
> 
> Watched full reference few times now



I agree, yes its loud you'll get no argument from me there, but even at almost full reference ( maybe -5) that mid bass punch adds impact to the on screen effects and not to mention I still got great panning and details around the room! I say give it ago for yourself on your own setup


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13760_40#post_24310148
> 
> 
> Filtered bass was not the only issue with MoS. I thought the bass execution was noticeably spotty at times in that film as there were moments where you would expect big bass and there was very little and other moments where you would not expect bass and it hit pretty hard. For me, the lacking execution was as much if not more of an issue vs the lacking extension in that film.



Nailed it! that inconsistency drove me nuts ! it was like being a passenger in car were the driver keeps letting off and on the gas instead of a consistent pressure on the pedal. Other than that it had some good moments


----------



## MKtheater

The Bat vs FOTP plane roll.


----------



## BeeMan458

The bottom one is FOTP?...


----------



## MKtheater

Yes it is, same digital level as the Bat. Not only does it have loud bass but the lows to give it weight. To me the beginning of TDKR was much better than the Bat scene and here are a couple examples


----------



## GPBURNS

Escape Plan - DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1

The boys are getting old that’s for sure

Audio was OK – nothing great- Extension was good but

not at a level that gave any sense of slam–

Forgettable mix - rental

watched reference level - slight house curve ( Seaton PGM2 DSP setting)


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Crap. I rented that for tonight. Saw it wasn't filtered so went for it. I'll report back after viewing


----------



## Scott Simonian

I remember the 'Bat' takeoff part sounding really awesome when I saw it at my local IMAX cinema. I couldn't recreate that at home but.... I haven't tried any of the Batman movies yet on the new system. The few seconds or so of deep bass during the plane sequence was very, very good on my LLT's.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13770#post_24310120
> 
> 
> OK your banned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched MoS and then Oblivion back to back and although I liked MoS Oblivion showed me the light!



Yes indeed !!

I've watched Oblivion 3-times now and the movie itself just gets better and better to me. Awesome music sound track, BASS and visuals. They put a lot into making that film!!!


----------



## spidey.joe80

I think we are all in for a treat with this one. Had to turn the bass down









Pray to the bass gods this one makes it to bd unscathed.


Thor TDW

These are some of the loudest sub 20hz scenes I found.


25min
 

29min
 

45min
 

118min
 



*in these direct graphs red represents significant (i.e. very loud) content.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800#post_24312433
> 
> 
> I think we are all in for a treat with this one. Had to turn the bass down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pray to the bass gods this one makes it to bd unscathed.
> 
> 
> Thor TDW
> 
> These are some of the loudest sub 20hz scenes I found.
> 
> 
> 25min
> 
> 
> 29min
> 
> 
> 45min
> 
> 
> 118min
> 
> 
> 
> *in these direct graphs red represents significant (i.e. very loud) content.



What is the source of these captures if not the BD?


----------



## Tom C

Casino Royale is rated 4 stars at the beginning of this thread and I saw a deal for it at the store for $7.99. So I picked it up. Later I looked for charts to see where the best scenes were and found out that it's the 2006 DE 16 Bit LPCM that is listed as 4 stars. The copy I picked up is DTS-MA. Does anyone know if the bass is just as good for the DTS-HD:MA version as the LPCM? You would think that they'd be the same, but nowadays .....


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800#post_24310929
> 
> 
> 
> I can only agree with the above and other similar comments on ST:iD - I was turning it up and down the whole way through the film because it was overbearingly loud on action sequences then too quiet on speech once I'd turned it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's doubly annoying because I like the musical score - I recorded the movie theme tune night of the BBC4 Proms that was on the TV the other week (it might be on BBC iPlayer if you american guys can use a proxy to watch it?) and they played some of the ST:iD music, and it actually had proper dynamics so you could turn it up to really hear the quiet bits then have the full impact of a balanced orchestral sound at the appropriate moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first movie was head and shoulders over the latest one. The same is true of Percy Jackson. It's infuriating!
> 
> 
> On the plus side, I bought Drive and watched it the other week and the use of low-level, deep bass to create tension was really excellent. I recommend!


Sounds like you have a noise floor problem??? Have you tried quieting the room down?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Escape plan had phenomenal elf. Very well done in the bass department. Not your typical action type bass but made punches really hit. And increased drama. Very well done. And not a terrible movie either. But don't expect academy award type movie


4.5 stars for bass for me.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800#post_24313055
> 
> 
> Casino Royale is rated 4 stars at the beginning of this thread and I saw a deal for it at the store for $7.99. So I picked it up. Later I looked for charts to see where the best scenes were and found out that it's the 2006 DE 16 Bit LPCM that is listed as 4 stars. The copy I picked up is DTS-MA. Does anyone know if the bass is just as good for the DTS-HD:MA version as the LPCM? You would think that they'd be the same, but nowadays .....



It will be identical. It's not a new mix, simply the LPCM track compressed with DTS-MA.


----------



## rhed

WHAT!! Cops came to my door for the first time EVER! Pumpin WOTW @ -12 with a mild house curve. Started movie about 6:45 PM. Cops at my door 1 hr later. Told the cops, I believe it's still early. And, I'm not the only one around this here turning it up! Then they told me to just keep it at a reasonable level. I told them I am! That's my level. We'll then just finish your movie and be done for the evening after that.. Ok, Thanks Law Lady.. Aw no! It's its Miss Police officer for you.. Lol! What a flirt!


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800#post_24310972
> 
> 
> Okay. New settings for STiD.
> 
> 
> MVC -15dB.
> 
> 
> Jack up level in center channel and subs, 3dB to 6dB.
> 
> 
> Any other audio adjustments that can be recommended?
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, select the DD track and not the HD as that has less clipping I believe. Verify at data-bass.


----------



## Mrkazador


Thor: The Dark World


----------



## Fatshaft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800_50#post_24313779


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800#post_24313158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800#post_24310929
> 
> 
> 
> I can only agree with the above and other similar comments on ST:iD - I was turning it up and down the whole way through the film because it was overbearingly loud on action sequences then too quiet on speech once I'd turned it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's doubly annoying because I like the musical score - I recorded the movie theme tune night of the BBC4 Proms that was on the TV the other week (it might be on BBC iPlayer if you american guys can use a proxy to watch it?) and they played some of the ST:iD music, and it actually had proper dynamics so you could turn it up to really hear the quiet bits then have the full impact of a balanced orchestral sound at the appropriate moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first movie was head and shoulders over the latest one. The same is true of Percy Jackson. It's infuriating!
> 
> 
> On the plus side, I bought Drive and watched it the other week and the use of low-level, deep bass to create tension was really excellent. I recommend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have a noise floor problem??? Have you tried quieting the room down?
Click to expand...


Hey Dave










Thanks for the suggestion!


I think I was just having a sensitive day - partly because I was watching it with a (female) friend and I'm always aware that I probably listen a little louder than such delicate creatures would like







and a BD dynamic range is always greater than watching the TV, for example, and partly because (IIRC) the downstairs neighbours might have been in, and I always try to temper my listening volumes when they are around 'just in case'. No complaints so far with my SVS but my DIY subs (when they are finally finished...) may be a different matter...










I am hopeful that my noisefloor is pretty good - concrete block apartment construction, double glazing, thick loft insulation, concrete skim on the floor, underlay and carpet on top, and what I think are solid wood internal doors - but I need to measure it when I get a laptop and mic! All I know is that when it's late at night and I've turned everything off, including the fishtank pump, I can sometimes hear my own heart beating in my ears, I think







lol



If I ever make it to Japan, I would love to look you up!


----------



## Mongo171

^^^


Wrong type of "noise floor."


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800#post_24313456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800#post_24313055
> 
> 
> Casino Royale is rated 4 stars at the beginning of this thread and I saw a deal for it at the store for $7.99. So I picked it up. Later I looked for charts to see where the best scenes were and found out that it's the 2006 DE 16 Bit LPCM that is listed as 4 stars. The copy I picked up is DTS-MA. Does anyone know if the bass is just as good for the DTS-HD:MA version as the LPCM? You would think that they'd be the same, but nowadays .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be identical. It's not a new mix, simply the LPCM track compressed with DTS-MA.
Click to expand...


That's a relief, thanks! I was envisioning a filter being applied for the DTS discs. Part of being a pessimist I guess.


----------



## BeeMan458

I hate all these standards as I'm dependent on the AVR picking the best recording standard for playback purposes.


Any suggestions as to what an ignorant can read to bring them up to speed on the different recording standards?


----------



## Soupy1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800#post_24314234
> 
> 
> I hate all these standards as I'm dependent on the AVR picking the best recording standard for playback purposes.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions as to what an ignorant can read to bring them up to speed on the different recording standards?



+1 I get confused too. Not sure what part my computers sound plays either. I also wonder if the computer volume effects reference levels? I just keep it set on 100% volume in the player and in Windows. I just leave my AVR set to Multi Channel in and go with it.


----------



## jeremymak

got bd source??


----------



## BeeMan458

What's bd source?


We have a universal blu-ray player and the AVR is on auto select.


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> got bd source??


most!


----------



## sojodave

At Christmas, I got myself Aura Bass Shakers and I attached them to my Berklines. I watched Prometheus for the first time with my Bass Shaker and even though I've seen it a half-a-dozen times, it was a whole new experience with the Bass Shakers. There are so many incredible bass scenes in Prometheus. The score is incredible and the imaging is great throughout.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13830#post_24314509
> 
> 
> At Christmas, I got myself Aura Bass Shakers and I attached them to my Berklines. I watched Prometheus for the first time with my Bass Shaker and even though I've seen it a half-a-dozen times, it was a whole new experience with the Bass Shakers. There are so many incredible bass scenes in Prometheus. The score is incredible and the imaging is great throughout.



sojodave,


It's cool that you're enjoying these movies, but I feel like you're really overstating the bass in the movies that you've commented on. Prometheus is a 30Hz movie that only scored 3.25 stars for bass over at data-bass.com .


As I said a few days back, I think your Klipsch ported subs (good for 30Hz content) are leading you think there's more and deeper bass than there actually is in these movies you're excitedly posting about. That's causing you to exaggerate the claims of bass in movies.


Long story short, glad you're enjoying movies and your system and, for those that might be reading your comments without context, let's keep the perspective of what your system excels at - mid to high frequency bass, not deep bass.


----------



## sojodave

Bass snob...


----------



## asere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13830#post_24314854
> 
> 
> sojodave,
> 
> 
> It's cool that you're enjoying these movies, but I feel like you're really overstating the bass in the movies that you've commented on. Prometheus is a 30Hz movie that only scored 3.25 stars for bass over at data-bass.com .
> 
> 
> As I said a few days back, I think your Klipsch ported subs (good for 30Hz content) are leading you think there's more and deeper bass than there actually is in these movies you're excitedly posting about. That's causing you to exaggerate the claims of bass in movies.
> 
> 
> Long story short, glad you're enjoying movies and your system and, for those that might be reading your comments without context, let's keep the perspective of what your system excels at - mid to high frequency bass, not deep bass.



Prometheus is 30hz? WOW I hate to see if it was any lower that movie has serious LFE!


----------



## BeeMan458

I'm not a bass snob, but I find life is more fulfilling when dealing with those who are.


...


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13830#post_24314854
> 
> 
> sojodave,
> 
> 
> It's cool that you're enjoying these movies, but I feel like you're really overstating the bass in the movies that you've commented on. Prometheus is a 30Hz movie that only scored 3.25 stars for bass over at data-bass.com .
> 
> 
> As I said a few days back, I think your Klipsch ported subs (good for 30Hz content) are leading you think there's more and deeper bass than there actually is in these movies you're excitedly posting about. That's causing you to exaggerate the claims of bass in movies.
> 
> 
> Long story short, glad you're enjoying movies and your system and, for those that might be reading your comments without context, let's keep the perspective of what your system excels at - mid to high frequency bass, not deep bass.



What about people running house curves though?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13830#post_24315907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13830#post_24314854
> 
> 
> sojodave,
> 
> 
> It's cool that you're enjoying these movies, but I feel like you're really overstating the bass in the movies that you've commented on. Prometheus is a 30Hz movie that only scored 3.25 stars for bass over at data-bass.com .
> 
> 
> As I said a few days back, I think your Klipsch ported subs (good for 30Hz content) are leading you think there's more and deeper bass than there actually is in these movies you're excitedly posting about. That's causing you to exaggerate the claims of bass in movies.
> 
> 
> Long story short, glad you're enjoying movies and your system and, for those that might be reading your comments without context, let's keep the perspective of what your system excels at - mid to high frequency bass, not deep bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about people running house curves though?
Click to expand...




They should be taken out and shot like dogs!


----------



## nube

If people running house curves are going to make hugely exaggerated claims that contradict the measured characteristics of a movie's bass content, they should also disclose this information to contextualize their significant and deviant behavior.







It might also help us place their subjective impressions within the greater pantheon of subjective impressions, and weight them accordingly.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13830#post_24316179
> 
> 
> If people running house curves are going to make hugely exaggerated claims that contradict the measured characteristics of a movie's bass content, they should also disclose this information to contextualize their significant and deviant behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might also help us place their subjective impressions within the greater pantheon of subjective impressions, and weight them accordingly.



This.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13830#post_24316143
> 
> 
> They should be taken out and shot like dogs!



And this.


No wait.


----------



## asere

I might have missed it but is The Conjuring on here?


----------



## eljaycanuck

Yup. Use the "Search" function to find the posts.


----------



## Mrkazador




----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13830#post_24315907
> 
> 
> What about people running house curves though?



You can still comment, but you will be looked down upon, judged, tarred and feathered by the elitists.











I think as Nube says, as long as those running house curves and I would take it one step further, using tactile transducers/shakers, disclose this info it will put their impressions in proper context. I do both which I have disclosed many times in this thread, so my comments should be read with that in mind. After using my system both ways, I personally find a flat response.........flat.







I respect the purist mentality here as I take that approach with music and flatten out my response and turn my shakers off so I can hear things as intended, but movies, I don't mind using some steroids as it provides a much more entertaining LFE ride in my room with my gear IMO. Having said all that and in light of my rebellious ways







, if you guys don't want me to comment here, tuff $hit and that is your problem because I enjoy participating!














Just understand I like my bass like my women......HOT and curved.










EDIT: Actually, I would say everyone should make it clear how they are running their bass (including those running flat) up to and including "I don't know" so we can put all comments into context as I am sure there are some here who have not measured their response at all. It would be interesting to see who runs flat, who runs with a curve and who doesn't know.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800_100#post_24316564
> 
> 
> You can still comment, but you will be looked down upon, judged, tarred and feathered by the elitists.



Well, if that's all we have to deal with, we should all be able to get along just fine.


...


----------



## Mongo171

A flat response? I had to wait until I was so old for the girls in my grade to get curves!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13830#post_24316564
> 
> 
> You can still comment, but you will be looked down upon, judged, tarred and feathered by the elitists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think as Nube says, as long as those running house curves and I would take it one step further, using tactile transducers/shakers, disclose this info it will put their impressions in proper context. I do both which I have disclosed many times in this thread, so my comments should be read with that in mind. After using my system both ways, I personally find a flat response.........flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respect the purist mentality here as I take that approach with music and flatten out my response and turn my shakers off so I can hear things as intended, but movies, I don't mind using some steroids as it provides a much more entertaining LFE ride in my room with my gear IMO. Having said all that and in light of my rebellious ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , if you guys don't want me to comment here, tuff $hit and that is your problem because I enjoy participating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just understand I like my bass like my women......HOT and curved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Actually, I would say everyone should make it clear how they are running their bass (including those running flat) up to and including "I don't know" so we can put all comments into context as I am sure there are some here who have not measured their response at all. It would be interesting to see who runs flat, who runs with a curve and who doesn't know.



I agree with what Nube and you say. I'm really curious though as for elysium, everyone kept saying raise the sub trim up. Has anyone tried playing the film flat? Was it still spectacular? I personally feel that if it isn't at flat than it shouldn't be rated too high on the top bass movies? just me though!


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13830#post_24317144
> 
> 
> I agree with what Nube and you say. I'm really curious though as for elysium, everyone kept saying raise the sub trim up. Has anyone tried playing the film flat? Was it still spectacular? I personally feel that if it isn't at flat than it shouldn't be rated too high on the top bass movies? just me though!



I just had to turn the volume up +10 on this movie, not the bass.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13830#post_24317144
> 
> 
> I agree with what Nube and you say. I'm really curious though as for elysium, everyone kept saying raise the sub trim up. Has anyone tried playing the film flat? Was it still spectacular? I personally feel that if it isn't at flat than it shouldn't be rated too high on the top bass movies? just me though!



This was my issue with this movie and the reaction to the bass on it. Some thought the US release was stupendous. Well, with it flat, it was good, not great, imo. If you're telling people who have yet to view it to crank up the LFE levels, by definition it's not a top flight bass flick. Just as Raynist said +10 db? Now we're talking. Reminds me Of The Amazing Spider-Man, but not quite to that extent.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13830#post_24316564
> 
> 
> You can still comment, but you will be looked down upon, judged, tarred and feathered by the elitists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think as Nube says, as long as those running house curves and I would take it one step further, using tactile transducers/shakers, disclose this info it will put their impressions in proper context. I do both which I have disclosed many times in this thread, so my comments should be read with that in mind. After using my system both ways, I personally find a flat response.........flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respect the purist mentality here as I take that approach with music and flatten out my response and turn my shakers off so I can hear things as intended, but movies, I don't mind using some steroids as it provides a much more entertaining LFE ride in my room with my gear IMO. Having said all that and in light of my rebellious ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , if you guys don't want me to comment here, tuff $hit and that is your problem because I enjoy participating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just understand I like my bass like my women......HOT and curved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Actually, I would say everyone should make it clear how they are running their bass (including those running flat) up to and including "I don't know" so we can put all comments into context as I am sure there are some here who have not measured their response at all. It would be interesting to see who runs flat, who runs with a curve and who doesn't know.



I like them athletic – but ya a little curve never hurts

Too bad some have to revert to saying your equipment sucks, you must be deaf or your

opinion is somehow below theirs. It is internet forum however.

If someone likes a movie – awesome

Even if everybody’s has same equipment and response - every room sounds hugely different,

everybody hears different and everybody places values on different sound aspects.

Frig you can put 2 seasoned listeners in exactly same spot and have widely different opinions

Enjoy some flicks


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13830#post_24317504
> 
> 
> Enjoy some flicks



I'll add "With BASS!"


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13830#post_24317560
> 
> 
> I'll add "With BASS!"



Always

watched remastered Robocop last night - I can still remember how awesome we thought the laser disc was back in the day

probably not much below 40-50hz except for occasional shot gun blast and even that had low level-


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13830#post_24317504
> 
> 
> I like them athletic – but ya a little curve never hurts
> 
> Too bad some have to revert to saying your equipment sucks, you must be deaf or your
> 
> opinion is somehow below theirs. It is internet forum however.
> 
> If someone likes a movie – awesome
> 
> Even if everybody’s has same equipment and response - every room sounds hugely different,
> 
> everybody hears different and everybody places values on different sound aspects.
> 
> Frig you can put 2 seasoned listeners in exactly same spot and have widely different opinions
> 
> Enjoy some flicks



Agreed. Good points.


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13830#post_24314313
> 
> 
> What's bd source?
> 
> 
> We have a universal blu-ray player and the AVR is on auto select.



i mean thor 2 from mkv file or bluray disc or anything ?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremymak*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800_100#post_24317732
> 
> 
> i mean thor 2 from mkv file or bluray disc or anything ?



I was afraid it was going be something basic like that.


...


----------



## jeremymak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13830#post_24317851
> 
> 
> I was afraid it was going be something basic like that.
> 
> 
> ...




if it is measured from 3.85g mkv filethe output, then i would like to see full version files or disc


must be better


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13840_40#post_24317504
> 
> 
> I like them athletic – but ya a little curve never hurts
> 
> Too bad some have to revert to saying your equipment sucks, you must be deaf or your
> 
> opinion is somehow below theirs. It is internet forum however.
> 
> If someone likes a movie – awesome
> 
> Even if everybody’s has same equipment and response - every room sounds hugely different,
> 
> everybody hears different and everybody places values on different sound aspects.
> 
> Frig you can put 2 seasoned listeners in exactly same spot and have widely different opinions
> 
> Enjoy some flicks



Great post!


If you have graphs! post them

If you have a love for movies with bass and want to post on what to you was a good or bad movie experience or how you may even just flat out love 30hz! post!

If you have a system capable of flat at reference into single digits ! post!


I'm sure by now the point is made!


Besides we all wouldn't post here if we didn't have a love for movies with bass


----------



## BeeMan458

After listening to BHD, at +/-0dB MVC, each of two subs and the CC bumped 3dB, I had more oomph in the "F' Irene scene, but not by much. We measure flat to 11Hz and the scene came across as a normal scene with a little bit of tactile feel in the loveseat.


Overall, my impression was, the sound track was "SERIOUSLY" filtered to keep overall sound level down. Pretty much, I had the sound meter in my hands the whole time from Irene to the end and the sound track measured mostly in the 85dB to 98dB. On only a couple of "RARE" occasions did the meter exceed 100dB.....to maybe 102dB. As a comparison, FOTP, crash scene, easily exceeded 110dB to 114dB at +/-0dB MVC.


The sound track had a lot of tactile sensation to it as one FV15HP is three feet from the MLP but with all that was taking place on the screen, I would have expected 105dB to 110dB.


Did I get it right or what did I miss?


Using two dialed in FV15HPs, EQ'd flat with the exception of the noted bump. The AVR is a Denon AVR4520CI and the blu-ray player is a Denon DBT3313UDCI blu-ray player so plenty of dynamic range. The blu-ray plays back in DD.







Is that just how things were being mastered in 2001? Am I being biased by today's sound tracks vs sound tracks laid down ten or more years ago?


Other than the above surprise, the sound track was excellent, we had no trouble maintain reference level play of 85dB with peaks to 102dB. Did I get that right?


...


----------



## bass addict

Are you compensating for the rat shack error at the lower frequencies? Those things are off like 19db's at around 10 hz or so.


I still find that it takes some serious displacement to reproduce that scene properly. I don't think many people outside the handful of elite are going to find anything exciting about it.


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13830#post_24321369
> 
> 
> After listening to BHD, at +/-0dB MVC, each of two subs and the CC bumped 3dB, I had more oomph in the "F' Irene scene, but not by much. We measure flat to 11Hz and the scene came across as a normal scene with a little bit of tactile feel in the loveseat.
> 
> 
> Overall, my impression was, the sound track was "SERIOUSLY" filtered to keep overall sound level down. Pretty much, I had the sound meter in my hands the whole time from Irene to the end and the sound track measured mostly in the 85dB to 98dB. On only a couple of "RARE" occasions did the meter exceed 100dB.....to maybe 102dB. As a comparison, FOTP, crash scene, easily exceeded 110dB to 114dB at +/-0dB MVC.
> 
> 
> The sound track had a lot of tactile sensation to it as one FV15HP is three feet from the MLP but with all that was taking place on the screen, I would have expected 105dB to 110dB.
> 
> 
> Did I get it right or what did I miss?
> 
> 
> Using two dialed in FV15HPs, EQ'd flat with the exception of the noted bump. The AVR is a Denon AVR4520CI and the blu-ray player is a Denon DBT3313UDCI blu-ray player so plenty of dynamic range. *The blu-ray plays back in DD.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that just how things were being mastered in 2001? Am I being biased by today's sound tracks vs sound tracks laid down ten or more years ago?
> 
> 
> Other than the above surprise, the sound track was excellent, we had no trouble maintain reference level play of 85dB with peaks to 102dB. Did I get that right?
> 
> 
> ...



It does default to DD 5.1 but you may want to go into the menu and change it from DD 5.1 to Uncompressed PCM 5.1. There may be a slight improvement there.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800_100#post_24321404
> 
> 
> Are you compensating for the rat shack error at the lower frequencies? Those things are off like 19db's at around 10 hz or so.
> 
> 
> I still find that it takes some serious displacement to reproduce that scene properly. I don't think many people outside the handful of elite are going to find anything exciting about it.



I don't use a Rat Shack sound meter but instead, have defaulted to a calibrated Type II sound meter. Very nice. But as you suggest, I have been informed, a full on 5Hz system is required as opposed to our 11Hz system but unfortunately, in our case, I found the BHD sound track to be thin and demur by comparison to other sound sound tracks like "Unstoppable" and FOTP.


For comparative purposes, after BHD, I just finished listening to the last eight scenes of "Unstoppable" and with the same settings, same sound meter, sound track off a DVD, DD 5.1, we were getting lots of peaks in the 100dB to 110dB range with one momentary peak of 112dB. The Unstoppable sound track on DVD had a much fuller feel than BHD off a blu-ray disk.


...










"Unstoppable" had a full feel to it with lot's of dynamics and a huge stage. What one would expect from the type of system we have. By comparison, on blu-ray, BHD was very tame and low key. The disk has excellent sound quality, dialogue is easy to understand and I never felt the vocals on the sound track were being run over by the action based sound effects. Still, for such an impressive cinematic effort, the dynamic peaks in BHD were what I considered to be, very tame and unimpressive. I would have expected there to be so much more.


...











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800_100#post_24321440
> 
> 
> It does default to DD 5.1 but you may want to go into the menu and change it from DD 5.1 to Uncompressed PCM 5.1. There may be a slight improvement there.



Thanks! I'll have to check that menu change and see what kind of improvement we get.


-


----------



## shpitz

B, what's the timestamp for that scene?


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800#post_24313055
> 
> 
> Casino Royale is rated 4 stars at the beginning of this thread and I saw a deal for it at the store for $7.99. So I picked it up. Later I looked for charts to see where the best scenes were and found out that it's the 2006 DE 16 Bit LPCM that is listed as 4 stars. The copy I picked up is DTS-MA. Does anyone know if the bass is just as good for the DTS-HD:MA version as the LPCM? You would think that they'd be the same, but nowadays .....





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800#post_24313456
> 
> 
> It will be identical. It's not a new mix, simply the LPCM track compressed with DTS-MA.


Well fellas I was wondering when that question would pop up. I own all 3 copies of Casino Royale currently available on bluray. 3 different soundtracks. PCM, DolbyTrueHD and DTSHD Master. All the same? Yes and no...The PCM version is 4608 kbps / 16 bit, DolbyTrueHD version is 1738 kbps / 16 bit and the DTSHD Master version is 3887 kbps / 24 bit. Now this is where the ride gets tricky. Do they sound the same? No. Before anybody jumps in this is my evaluation on my system in my own house. If you own all 3 versions feel free to try it yourself. The PCM version is louder than the Dolby version but the sound quality is similar. The DTS version has a little more snap on the top end and as far as the bass goes the DTS version was the only one that shook my cabinets. And yes I listened to all 3 at the same volume.


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13860#post_24321404
> 
> 
> Are you compensating for the rat shack error at the lower frequencies? Those things are off like 19db's at around 10 hz or so.
> 
> 
> I still find that it takes some serious displacement to reproduce that scene properly. I don't think many people outside the handful of elite are going to find anything exciting about it.





i take it yer talking about "f'n irene" here...


that's what i'd like to find out...what does the "handful of elite" actually experience with this scene...what exactly is "exciting about it"...?


it has to be a physical sensation...no? it can't be heard...


what is different about this sensation compared to say, a well implemented tactile transducer...?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800_100#post_24321835
> 
> 
> B, what's the timestamp for that scene?



Which scene?


If asking about the 112dB reading. I'd have to listen through when the wife's not here as she doesn't do good with this level of sound.


Never thought to time stamp the scene as it was a one off moment and not continuous.


-


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13840_80#post_24321960
> 
> 
> i take it yer talking about "f'n irene" here...
> 
> 
> that's what i'd like to find out...what does the "handful of elite" actually experience with this scene...what exactly is "exciting about it"...?
> 
> 
> it has to be a physical sensation...no? it can't be heard...
> 
> 
> what is different about this sensation compared to say, a well implemented tactile transducer...?


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcjfQWJhpLg 


I've owned TT's and there is no comparison to a capable sub setup with this scene.


It's tough to explain, but it's a pressurized wave that rolls through the room. That's why I mentioned this scene is all about surface area. I'm running 8 18's and I still don't do the scene justice, lol.


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13860#post_24322012
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcjfQWJhpLg
> 
> 
> I've owned TT's and there is no comparison to a capable sub setup with this scene.
> 
> 
> It's tough to explain, but it's a pressurized wave that rolls through the room. That's why I mentioned this scene is all about surface area. I'm running 8 18's and I still don't do the scene justice, lol.




well...if yer runnin 8 18's and yer not in the handful of elite, really, whats the use...?


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13840_80#post_24322058
> 
> 
> well...if yer runnin 8 18's and yer not in the handful of elite, really, whats the use...?



That's kind of my point. That is the last scene I would build my system around, lol. It's a very tricky scene that's tough to replicate 100%.


I'll stick with the Finding Nemo Darla scene for showcasing my subs.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13860#post_24322012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13840_80#post_24321960
> 
> 
> i take it yer talking about "f'n irene" here...
> 
> 
> that's what i'd like to find out...what does the "handful of elite" actually experience with this scene...what exactly is "exciting about it"...?
> 
> 
> it has to be a physical sensation...no? it can't be heard...
> 
> 
> what is different about this sensation compared to say, a well implemented tactile transducer...?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcjfQWJhpLg
> 
> 
> I've owned TT's and there is no comparison to a capable sub setup with this scene.
> 
> 
> It's tough to explain, but it's a pressurized wave that rolls through the room. That's why I mentioned this scene is all about surface area. I'm running 8 18's and I still don't do the scene justice, lol.
Click to expand...




OK, tell us what is happening "on screen" when that high level 6 Hz content is shown in the SL waterfall.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13840_80#post_24322097
> 
> 
> OK, tell us what is happening "on screen" when that high level 6 Hz content is shown in the SL waterfall.



I guess I'm not sure what you're asking for?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13860#post_24322105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13840_80#post_24322097
> 
> 
> OK, tell us what is happening "on screen" when that high level 6 Hz content is shown in the SL waterfall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm not sure what you're asking for?
Click to expand...



I am asking what is going on in the video portion of BHD on your TV when that 6 Hz content shows up in the audio.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13860#post_24321960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13860#post_24321404
> 
> 
> Are you compensating for the rat shack error at the lower frequencies? Those things are off like 19db's at around 10 hz or so.
> 
> 
> I still find that it takes some serious displacement to reproduce that scene properly. I don't think many people outside the handful of elite are going to find anything exciting about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i take it yer talking about "f'n irene" here...
> 
> 
> that's what i'd like to find out...what does the "handful of elite" actually experience with this scene...what exactly is "exciting about it"...?
> 
> 
> it has to be a physical sensation...no? it can't be heard...
> 
> 
> what is different about this sensation compared to say, a well implemented tactile transducer...?
Click to expand...




I bet you the "handful of elite" can not even tell you what is happening "on screen" in BD as shown on the TV (video part of BHD) when that high level 6 Hz audio shows up in the F'ing Irene scene of BD!


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13840_80#post_24322272
> 
> 
> I bet you the "handful of elite" can not even tell you what is happening "on screen" in BD as shown on the TV (video part of BHD) when that high level 6 Hz audio shows up in the F'ing Irene scene of BD!



My problem is; the picture isn't at the same height at the end of the scene as it was at the beginning.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13860#post_24322313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13840_80#post_24322272
> 
> 
> I bet you the "handful of elite" can not even tell you what is happening "on screen" in BD as shown on the TV (video part of BHD) when that high level 6 Hz audio shows up in the F'ing Irene scene of BD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem is; the picture isn't at the same height at the end of the scene as it was at the beginning.
Click to expand...



That's pretty funny!. Good for a LOL!


However, that also means you have no idea where the 6 Hz content appears in the F'ing Irene scene. Take my word for it, you are not the only one who has a capable system that does not know the answer to the question!


I really wonder if anyone knows what they are talking about when they talk about that F'ing Irene scene!


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13860#post_24322344
> 
> 
> That's pretty funny!. Good for a LOL!
> 
> 
> However, that also means you have no idea where the 6 Hz content appears in the F'ing Irene scene. Take my word for it, you are not the only one who has a capable system that does not know the answer to the question!
> 
> 
> I really wonder if anyone knows what they are talking about when they talk about that F'ing Irene scene!




it's where the troops run across the tarmac...


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13860#post_24321865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800#post_24313055
> 
> 
> Casino Royale is rated 4 stars at the beginning of this thread and I saw a deal for it at the store for $7.99. So I picked it up. Later I looked for charts to see where the best scenes were and found out that it's the 2006 DE 16 Bit LPCM that is listed as 4 stars. The copy I picked up is DTS-MA. Does anyone know if the bass is just as good for the DTS-HD:MA version as the LPCM? You would think that they'd be the same, but nowadays .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800#post_24313456
> 
> 
> It will be identical. It's not a new mix, simply the LPCM track compressed with DTS-MA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well fellas I was wondering when that question would pop up. I own all 3 copies of Casino Royale currently available on bluray. 3 different soundtracks. PCM, DolbyTrueHD and DTSHD Master. All the same? Yes and no...The PCM version is 4608 kbps / 16 bit, DolbyTrueHD version is 1738 kbps / 16 bit and the DTSHD Master version is 3887 kbps / 24 bit. Now this is where the ride gets tricky. Do they sound the same? No. Before anybody jumps in this is my evaluation on my system in my own house. If you own all 3 versions feel free to try it yourself. The PCM version is louder than the Dolby version but the sound quality is similar. The DTS version has a little more snap on the top end and as far as the bass goes the DTS version was the only one that shook my cabinets. And yes I listened to all 3 at the same volume.
Click to expand...


Blu-ray dot com reviewed the PCM disc ( http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Casino-Royale-Blu-ray/349/#Review ) and the Dolby TrueHD disc ( http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Casino-Royale-Blu-ray/1150/#Review ). The review for the Dolby mix somewhat echos yours. I have only the DTS disc and haven't watched it yet. That will be this weekend, but I'm sure it's be on par with the other two. Thanks for your post.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800_100#post_24321440
> 
> 
> It does default to DD 5.1 but you may want to go into the menu and change it from DD 5.1 to Uncompressed PCM 5.1. There may be a slight improvement there.



I checked out the AVR's menu and found where I can "force" the AVR to choose PCM vs Auto/DD 5.1. So far so good.


Based on your above and what I found, asking on my part what I would consider to be the obviously stupid, is this something that before watching, has to be changed and after watching, changed back? Or is this a set once and let the receiver make note of the different formats?


I get the sinking feeling this is a user defined function and I become the auto switch.










(i'm all for improving dynamics and sound quality as I've gone this far to get me there. And on my part, i'm not going not go there because a few extra switching steps are required to get the best out of the sound system)


And on further checking, I see menu settings on the universal player; bitstream vs PCM. Do I use bitstream and let the AVR decode or do I tell the BP to send a PCM signal?


Isn't ignorance so much fun?


...










-


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13860#post_24322552
> 
> 
> Blu-ray dot com reviewed the PCM disc ( http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Casino-Royale-Blu-ray/349/#Review ) and the Dolby TrueHD disc ( http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Casino-Royale-Blu-ray/1150/#Review ). The review for the Dolby mix somewhat echos yours. I have only the DTS disc and haven't watched it yet. That will be this weekend, but I'm sure it's be on par with the other two. Thanks for your post.


I prefer the DTS-HD Master Audio version.


----------



## Bassoholic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13860#post_24322664
> 
> 
> And on further checking, I see menu settings on the universal player; bitstream vs PCM. Do I use bitstream and let the AVR decode or do I tell the BP to send a PCM signal?
> 
> 
> Isn't ignorance so much fun?
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


Sound the same either way.


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13860#post_24322664
> 
> 
> I checked out the AVR's menu and found where I can "force" the AVR to choose PCM vs Auto/DD 5.1. So far so good.
> 
> 
> Based on your above and what I found, asking on my part what I would consider to be the obviously stupid, is this something that before watching, has to be changed and after watching, changed back? Or is this a set once and let the receiver make note of the different formats?
> 
> 
> I get the sinking feeling this is a user defined function and I become the auto switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i'm all for improving dynamics and sound quality as I've gone this far to get me there. And on my part, i'm not going not go there because a few extra switching steps are required to get the best out of the sound system)
> 
> 
> And on further checking, I see menu settings on the universal player; bitstream vs PCM. Do I use bitstream and let the AVR decode or do I tell the BP to send a PCM signal?
> 
> 
> Isn't ignorance so much fun?
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -



Most folks use bitstream in the bluray player and let the avr decode.

When I mentioned that the Blackhawk Down bluray disk defaults to Dolby Digital 5.1, I was talking about that specific disk itself -not the Lpcm/bitstream settings in the bluray player. You can go into the audio menu of that particular disc and change it from "English DD 5.1" to "English uncompressed PCM" or "French 5.1". It's been a while but I thought I remember the English Pcm track on that disc was a few dbs hotter than the DD track - nothing Earth shattering but (to me) it was a subtle improvement.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bassoholic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800_100#post_24323260
> 
> 
> Sound the same either way.



Thanks. I'll go into the blu-ray player and set the switch to bitstream and let the AVR do the PCM decoding.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800_100#post_24323335
> 
> 
> Most folks use bitstream in the bluray player and let the avr decode.



Thanks! Today's lab assignment is to figure out all this switching.



> Quote:
> When I mentioned that the Blackhawk Down bluray disk defaults to Dolby Digital 5.1, I was talking about that specific disk itself -not the Lpcm/bitstream settings in the bluray player. You can go into the audio menu of that particular disc and change it from "English DD 5.1" to "English uncompressed PCM" or "French 5.1".



Thanks again. I've only seen English, other language, subtitles but never seen a PCM choice.



> Quote:
> It's been a while but I thought I remember the English Pcm track on that disc was a few dbs hotter than the DD track - nothing Earth shattering but (to me) it was a subtle improvement.



Triple thanks. In my opinion, considering the subject matter, anything would be an improvement as I find the sound track of BHD to be extremely tame compared to other bass heavy movies.


----------



## tboe77

Bee,


Some blu-rays will still default to the lossy audio track (DD, or DTS), so you have to watch out for that, but at least with bitstreaming, your AVR will show which codec it is receiving on the front display, so you'll be able to tell at a glance if you are getting the lossless track.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800_100#post_24324171
> 
> 
> Some blu-rays will still default to the lossy audio track (DD, or DTS), so you have to watch out for that, but at least with bitstreaming, your AVR will show which codec it is receiving on the front display, so you'll be able to tell at a glance if you are getting the lossless track.



Thanks.


As was suggested, in our case, if switching to blu-ray bitstream, when the blu-ray player starts, when holding the AVR remote, one can hold the red movie button down and an onscreen GUI menu will pop up so the user is able to choose which format (CODEC) they want to use.


Later this morning, I'll finish getting this all figured out. At this point, it sounds encouraging, basic and straight forward. Yesterday evening, like a scholar, you would found me, face to the screen, pouring over the PDF manuals for both AVR and blu-ray player.


(oh goody, homework)


(if this were any simpler, I'd feel stupid. Cause it's all new, I'm not so sure. Great, I'm stupid)


...










...










-


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13860#post_24322012
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcjfQWJhpLg
> 
> 
> I've owned TT's and there is no comparison to a capable sub setup with this scene.
> 
> 
> It's tough to explain, but it's a pressurized wave that rolls through the room. That's why I mentioned this scene is all about surface area. I'm running 8 18's and I still don't do the scene justice, lol.



Holy crap!







I would love to experience this setup in person!


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13860#post_24321996
> 
> 
> Which scene?
> 
> 
> If asking about the 112dB reading. I'd have to listen through when the wife's not here as she doesn't do good with this level of sound.
> 
> 
> Never thought to time stamp the scene as it was a one off moment and not continuous.
> 
> 
> -



BHD Irene scene you mentioned on previous page.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13860#post_24321865
> 
> 
> 
> Well fellas I was wondering when that question would pop up. I own all 3 copies of Casino Royale currently available on bluray. 3 different soundtracks. PCM, DolbyTrueHD and DTSHD Master. All the same? Yes and no...The PCM version is 4608 kbps / 16 bit, DolbyTrueHD version is 1738 kbps / 16 bit and the DTSHD Master version is 3887 kbps / 24 bit. Now this is where the ride gets tricky. Do they sound the same? No. Before anybody jumps in this is my evaluation on my system in my own house. If you own all 3 versions feel free to try it yourself. The PCM version is louder than the Dolby version but the sound quality is similar. The DTS version has a little more snap on the top end and as far as the bass goes the DTS version was the only one that shook my cabinets. And yes I listened to all 3 at the same volume.



I see this is many BD releases between different regions... usually it's 16bit vs 24bit, but the bitrate can also vary quite a lot (which is usually not a good indication of quality unless the difference is quite substantial). From my experience, TrueHD always sounds softer as the AVR applies normalization to the track (my 1010 shows -3db normalization most of the time) while none is applied during LPCM/DTS playback.


I don't think that the tracks came from the same source for the different regions. The LPCM version is not a re-encode (or re-package, lossless of course) of a TrueHD or DTS-MA counterpart in the same movie. I think that's a misconception...


This doesn't apply to audio only, the video can also be different, usually in terms of bitrate.


A BD disc from europe that has 15 soundtracks and 10's of subtitles usually sacrifices video bitrate in order to squeeze more audio tracks to fit the 50GB limit.


I've also seen discs that had an English LPCM and TrueHD/DTS tracks on the same disc.


----------



## Benz1337


Thanks for the list!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800_100#post_24324581
> 
> 
> BHD Irene scene you mentioned on previous page.



I don't have the time stamp but earlier it was mentioned, it's when the boots run across the tarmac after the helicopters light up their engines, just after the helocopter pilot saying.."F'g Irene."


(got it; time stamp: 00:35:16)


-


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13860#post_24322272
> 
> 
> I bet you the "handful of elite" can not even tell you what is happening "on screen" in BD as shown on the TV (video part of BHD) when that high level 6 Hz audio shows up in the F'ing Irene scene of BD!



It's the shot, sorta over the shoulder but maybe lower, (it's been a while since I've last watched BHD in full) of the guys running out from inside the hanger (which is when you are first hit with all the 6hz energy) to about when the are approaching the BH's and climbing in.



No way in F'in hell could I miss that part even with my LLT's.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13890#post_24324845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13860#post_24322272
> 
> 
> I bet you the "handful of elite" can not even tell you what is happening "on screen" in BD as shown on the TV (video part of BHD) when that high level 6 Hz audio shows up in the F'ing Irene scene of BD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the shot, sorta over the shoulder but maybe lower, (it's been a while since I've last watched BHD in full) of the guys running out from inside the hanger (which is when you are first hit with all the 6hz energy) to about when the are approaching the BH's and climbing in.
> 
> 
> 
> No way in F'in hell could I miss that part even with my LLT's.
Click to expand...






High level 6 Hz content inside the hanger, and that rapidly dropped off when they left the hanger. Only 5 seconds worth of high level 6 Hz content in the F'ing Irene scene.


On the tarmac was the continuation of the 18 Hz content and above.


Do you know what the two primary frequencies are in that scene?


----------



## Scott Simonian

Yes, exactly.


I think about this all the time.







Most of the ULF we rave about is only seconds worth or even just transient(s).


----------



## BeeMan458

I was fussing with the blu-ray settings and just before "F'g Irene, have a time stamp of 00:35:16, and within seconds, the 6Hz scene is played.


Ours is a measured, 11Hz capable system and when the boots are running out of the hangar, the best I measured was a quick, momentary peak of 99.8dB.


I now have the blu-ray player set to bitstream. And as suggested, I'll let the auto feature choose which movie format and let the DAC in the 4520CI take care of CODEC processing.


(the good news, if I press and hold the DSP button, a GUI list pops up and one can choose the best choice so you're not locked into auto-mode.


-


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13840_80#post_24324888
> 
> 
> Yes, exactly.
> 
> 
> I think about this all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the ULF we rave about is only seconds worth or even just transient(s).



That could be said for a lot of things. I'll let your mind wander to which one's lol.


----------



## Scott Simonian

I don't have to wander too far. Lol!


----------



## BeeMan458

Then you get married, you forget about it, wandering stops and you go back to work. Must be why we have such large subwoofers.


(yeah, well back in the day.....)


...


----------



## pokekevin

Looks like the beloved Randy Thom will be getting a CAA from the MPSE

http://www.dcinematoday.com/dc/pr.aspx?newsID=3540


----------



## Scott Simonian

Nice.


----------



## notnyt

sweet baby Jesus... wait till your see enders game. Just watched dts hd ma version. this one is nuts. I'll have to graph later.


----------



## Follz20

Gravity:

 


Ender's Game:


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Crap. Now in have to get Enders game haha


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800#post_24313240
> 
> 
> Escape plan had phenomenal elf. Very well done in the bass department. Not your typical action type bass but made punches really hit. And increased drama. Very well done. And not a terrible movie either. But don't expect academy award type movie
> 
> 
> 4.5 stars for bass for me.



Just watched it tonight and I agree...I watched at -15 with the subs 6db hot and it shook the seats nicely.


----------



## kong

Metallica Through The Never 2 Disc 3D:

I saw this in our IMAX when it first came out. Very impressed with audio and 3D as this was my first IMAX movie experience. Bass was very good, all the while I'm telling my wife I can't wait until this comes out on blu ray on our set-up!

I watched it on Thursday evening informing my wife that this one is going to be shaking the house! For me and my setup 3D was 100% 5 stars and audio was 100% 5 stars! I don't have the equipment to chart and graph but I know what below 15hz feels like! The scare thing is I was at -15 on receiver, can't wait until I get to rip it open at -10 to reference for a few songs someday!!!


----------



## Skylinestar

Is my house curve too excessive for today's movie?

Please advise.


----------



## Steveo1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13890#post_24328410
> 
> 
> Is my house curve too excessive for today's movie?
> 
> Please advise.



Looks pretty good to me. Depending on playback level you might need a very capable system though.


----------



## Fatshaft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_50#post_24328410
> 
> 
> Is my house curve too excessive for today's movie?
> 
> Please advise.



NO...NOT AT ALL...But...you should fix the 30HZ range cause there's a lot to be felt/heard there


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13890#post_24328410
> 
> 
> Is my house curve too excessive for today's movie?
> 
> Please advise.



That graph is not enough to draw any conclusions from. If your system is showing elevated distortion at your desired playback level or, even worse, signs of distress with that house curve, then it may be too much.


----------



## BeeMan458

The green graph tells me the subwoofer system is running some 10dB - 15dB too hot but that's an opinion. I like a flat graph. It's up to the listener to be the final arbiter as to what they like and it's up to them to decide how they wish to set their final subwoofer settings/graph.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13890#post_24328410
> 
> 
> Is my house curve too excessive for today's movie?
> 
> Please advise.



If it sounds good to you, then it is a good curve.


But, that dip does need some help.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13840_80#post_24328820
> 
> 
> I like a flat graph.



Have you tried a house curve? Based on hearing acuity, a proper house curve should sound flat, and a flat graph would sound like a reversed house curve.


Flat graphs are great for music; I find them a little anemic for movies.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Yesterday I watched Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs 2 with the kids and it had some decent moments for bass. I was wondering what you guys thought of it?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24329046
> 
> 
> Have you tried a house curve? Based on hearing acuity, a proper house curve should sound flat, and a flat graph would sound like a reversed house curve.



Yes. Played a bit with the idea and found a curve like the one above to be boomy or overly obtrusive/prevalent. Currently, the subs and the CC are each 3dB hot. This does a nice job on anemic films and doesn't become obtrusive to everything else.


(thanks for the thought)


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13840_80#post_24329250
> 
> 
> Yes. Played a bit with the idea and found a curve like the one above to be boomy or overly obtrusive/prevalent. Currently, the subs and the CC are each 3dB hot. This does a nice job on anemic films and doesn't become obtrusive to everything else.
> 
> 
> (thanks for the thought)



Some of that is probably attributed to placement/room acoustics. In the end it all comes down to user preference.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24329283
> 
> 
> Some of that is probably attributed to placement/room acoustics. In the end it all comes down to user preference.



Your above qualifies as safe.







Not a single point in your above comment that a rational person can argue.










But still, I should add, at +10dB, that's a very hot graph and that's what the question was about....."Is my house curve too excessive for today's movie?"


My opinion? Yes, it is. And that doesn't make another person's disagreeing "opinion," wrong.


-


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Follz20*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13890#post_24327448
> 
> 
> Gravity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ender's Game:



What volume does 0 relate to - 115db?


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13890#post_24324888
> 
> 
> Yes, exactly.
> 
> 
> I think about this all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the ULF we rave about is only seconds worth or even just transient(s).



I have to disagree.










This is an entire chapter of HULK. Take everything below 20 Hz (or 30 Hz, or 40 Hz, as in recent blockbuster disappointments) and you have a COMPLETELY different movie experience.

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1184920  


The whole "bass head:, "elitist", "purist", "chasing 'x' Hz" baloney is just that… not to mention a bit insulting. Full BW playback, flat response, properly calibrated… although this is not a bang-for-buck, plug-n-play scenario, is the only way to experience the disc as it was produced. If it sucks as it was produced, toss it in the can, let others know and move on. Lopping off the low end via a bang-for-buck sorta-subwoofer, twirling some EQ gadgets virtual knobs and affecting a grossly distorted frequency response to re-mix the mix to suit some impossible-to-describe "preference", although within one's rights, is by no means a position from which to sling insults at those who choose a higher fidelity route.


Sorta like having a picture with no reds and calling anyone who prefers to have the reds included a purist elitist who chases PQ to the last primary color.


I'm so over the guys who constantly jack this thread with their insanely irrelevant personal opinions on the insignificance of this thread.


----------



## BeeMan458

"The whole "bass head:, "elitist", "purist", "chasing 'x' Hz" baloney is just that… not to mention a bit insulting."


I can't afford to be any of the above. The best we can do is +/-3dB to 11Hz and then the graph drops like a stone. And compared to what I drank when working, I now drink cheap whiskey. But when I was working, I sure enjoyed all those single barrel, 12yr old/birthday pick delights.










As you're pointing out, the point, one shouldn't knock it until they've at least owned it. At least we can say, we own 12Hz.


...


----------



## popalock

Bosso,


Do you run a house curve at all?


I'm sure I could dig up one of your old posts to see for myself, but I'm on my cell and it would take me forever.


I know you've optimized your chain to have the least amout of roll-off possible, but is your end goal "flat" to 2-3Hz or would / do you run a house curve...when giving demos...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13890#post_24328410
> 
> 
> Is my house curve too excessive for today's movie?
> 
> Please advise.




Only you can decide if it is too much. Some prefer flat and hearing a track exactly as intended, some like more of a hot/house curve to some degree and giving a bit of boost to the bass....it's up to you (I prefer a house curve myself after trying both in my setup along with some transducers). As others have said though, I would try and get that 30hz dip up since a ton of movie bass hits in that area.


----------



## audiofan1

At one time or another everyone uses a "house curve" this includes playback level , if your not playing movie back at reference(0) and say using -15db your out of spec







, funny how you need someone else to tell one what sounds good to them and some sort of approval is sought out ! its your system and it came with a remote control, use it! Don't get me wrong its nice to have a point of reference and sometimes its correct but when it doubt and that subjective pseudo acoustic devil in you says it needs a tweak! tweak away and enjoy!


----------



## MKtheater

It depends on what one has tried. I have been running hot LFE with the 80hz down to 5-7hz flat for years(depending on subs and gear). The better extending subs I build the less I wanted or needed to run hot. I would bet anyone if they demoed WOTW with my system running flat they would say I needed more. It is very hard to explain but this new system is flat to 3-4hz and running flat with it feels more powerful than when running my dual DTS-10's 10 dBs hot.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24330238
> 
> 
> It depends on what one has tried. I have been running hot LFE with the 80hz down to 5-7hz flat for years(depending on subs and gear). The better extending subs I build the less I wanted or needed to run hot. I would bet anyone if they demoed WOTW with my system running flat they would say I needed more. It is very hard to explain but this new system is flat to 3-4hz and running flat with it feels more powerful than when running my dual DTS-10's 10 dBs hot.



Maybe it's because people grow up with cheap bass in their cars and then expect to bring one note humps into their home environment.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920#post_24330244
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because people grow up with cheap bass in their cars and then expect to bring one note humps into their home environment.



I don't think it's that simple and bumping the low end does not produce a "one note hump" to my ears. I go the purist route for music for example and use my flat EQ preset on my SMS as I just don't like much if any bump to the low end, but I find with movies having some boost below ~50hz makes things *much* more exciting/entertaining with my gear in my room (along with a couple buttkickers). Maybe different subs and/or room would change things for me and then again maybe not.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920_80#post_24330292
> 
> 
> I don't think it's that simple and bumping the low end does not produce a "one note hump" to my ears. I go the purist route for music for example and use my flat EQ preset on my SMS as I just don't like much if any bump to the low end, but I find with movies having some boost below ~50hz makes things *much* more exciting/entertaining with my gear in my room (along with a couple buttkickers). Maybe different subs and/or room would change things for me and then again maybe not.



I don't think that's really out of the ordinary. As we all know, the human ear is more susceptive to higher frequencies than lower ones; so tailoring the eq to take this into consideration only seems natural.


In the effort of reproducing a scene accurately, I think there needs to be a certain amount of tactile feedback present as well. I can't think of too many movies that I thought, "hey, there was way too much bass in that".










I think as long as your subs can reproduce the frequency cleanly without distress, then curve away.


----------



## Mrkazador


Titan A.E


----------



## bass addict

I'm guessing that's the ice field scene. That brings back memories of going through all my old DVD's when my 2 16-46pc+'s arrived.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24330514
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that's the ice field scene. That brings back memories of going through all my old DVD's when my 2 16-46pc+'s arrived.


 

The graph is of the entire movie.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920_80#post_24330533
> 
> 
> The graph is of the entire movie.



I was commenting on the peak.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24330292
> 
> 
> Maybe different subs and/or room would change things for me and then again maybe not.



The wife is out of the house. I played a couple of classical movements and finished with "Act of Valor," from entry to the bad guys jungle camp, to the "hot extract" at +/-0dB. Other than sound meter readings up to 108dB, what can one post regarding that particular movie and those scenes when played back at reference?


One has tactile feel in the chair. Individual sniper shots, thumps can be felt in the floor and the chair. One can easily tell the sonic change for each weapon change and everything rumbles and rolls like one would expect. Sound effects don't run the dialogue over as during peak action levels, dialogue is easy to understand.


What am I not understanding.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920#post_24330586
> 
> 
> The wife is out of the house. I played a couple of classical movements and finished with "Act of Valor," from entry to the bad guys jungle camp, to the "hot extract" at +/-0dB. Other than sound meter readings up to 108dB, what can one post regarding that particular movie and those scenes when played back at reference?
> 
> 
> One has tactile feel in the chair. Individual sniper shots, thumps can be felt in the floor and the chair. One can easily tell the sonic change for each weapon change and everything rumbles and rolls like one would expect. Sound effects don't run the dialogue over as during peak action levels, dialogue is easy to understand.
> 
> *What am I not understanding*.




Sorry, but not sure what you are asking or confused about? Never seen Act of Valor.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920#post_24330514
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that's the ice field scene. That brings back memories of going through all my old DVD's when my 2 16-46pc+'s arrived.




Is this movie ever going to come out on blu ray?







Watching dvds is painful these days on a large screen!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24330661
> 
> 
> Sorry, but not sure what you are asking or confused about? Never seen Act of Valor.
> 
> Is this movie ever going to come out on blu ray?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching dvds is painful these days on a large screen!



You commented: "Maybe different subs and/or room would change things for me and then again maybe not."


What I'm not understanding, without standards, how can anybody know what anything is going sound like in anybody's listening venue?

"Act of Valor" 

Boat Scene 


Producers and Sound Engineers sit down and painstakingly work to master a noteworthy effort and then folks come along and mash it all up and it just makes no sense. I openly acknowledge that I've gone over to the dark side so pretty much, I've lost my impartiality when I read how people run their systems at a measured 10dB hot.












-


----------



## kong

Can someone run a graph from Metallica Through the Never right before Enter Sandman song ends? Thanks!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920#post_24330712
> 
> 
> You commented: "Maybe different subs and/or room would change things for me and then again maybe not."
> 
> 
> What I'm not understanding, without standards, how can anybody know what anything is going sound like in anybody's listening venue?
> 
> "Act of Valor"
> 
> Boat Scene
> 
> 
> Producers and Sound Engineers sit down and painstakingly work to master a noteworthy effort and then folks come along and mash it all up and it just makes no sense. I openly acknowledge that I've gone over to the dark side so pretty much, I've lost my impartiality when I read how people run their systems at a measured 10dB hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -




That is exactly why you should run flat.







You are a purist which is awesome and I fully understand and very much respect that. I am a purist when it comes to music, but like I mentioned, after extensive testing and experimentation with both a flat response and a house curve (and transducers) in my room with my subs and to my ears/body, I find the movie experience *MUCH* more entertaining and captivating with the curve/kickers and I am OK compromising original intent if it means a more intense and entertaining experience overall. The beauty of HT is we can all make these decisions for ourselves.










As far as my comment, all I was trying to say is this is how I feel in this particular room with these subs........different room and/or subs may or may not change my feelings on this.



On the video side of things, I also "rebel" a bit for animation in particular. I have calibrated my projector to Rec709, flat 2.2 gamma, calibrated greyscale for most movies I watch, but for animated films, I personally like a bit more pop to the color so I have a setting that extends outside of Rec709 and oversaturates the color a bit because I find it pleasing even though it is not technically correct. I am OK with skewing the original color a bit because after viewing both ways, I like a bit more pop to the color even if it is not quite correct technically.


----------



## BeeMan458

The only reason I haven't gone over to transducers is because that's a whole new can of worms that are best left in da can.


...










I see transducers as another thousand to two thousand dollars if I expect it to be done right. And then there's all the additional cables to run and I'm in a living room the wife expects to stay looking like a traditional living room. How that's possible with a 60" flat screen I have no idea and I figure some questions are best left unasked.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920_80#post_24330712
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm not understanding, without standards, how can anybody know what anything is going sound like in anybody's listening venue?



Ummm, so you know what the wings of a Fellbeast flapping would sound like, or what giant footsteps sound like from a 4 story robot from Pacific Rim?


"How do the machines know what Tastee Wheat tasted like? Maybe they got it wrong. Maybe what I think Tastee Wheat tasted like actually tasted like oatmeal, or tuna fish. That makes you wonder about a lot of things. You take chicken, for example: maybe they couldn't figure out what to make chicken taste like, which is why chicken tastes like everything!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920_80#post_24330820
> 
> 
> You are a purist which is awesome



Naw, purists use room treatments.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920#post_24330851
> 
> 
> The only reason I haven't gone over to transducers is because that's a whole new can of worms that are best left in da can.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see transducers as another thousand to two thousand dollars if I expect it to be done right. And then there's all the additional cables to run and I'm in a living room the wife expects to stay looking like a traditional living room. How that's possible with a 60" flat screen I have no idea and I figure some questions are best left unasked.




Definitely a topic for another thread, but transducers if setup correctly (many here will attest to this) add a dimension that my subs cant on my concrete over carpet floor. I flat out could not imagine the movie experience without them now! Doing my mini riser/BK upgrade was quite possibly the best addition I have made to my HT with maybe my HP screen being second. I have ~$800 total right now in my kicker setup including my riser cost and it was worth every penny and then some.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24330873
> 
> 
> Definitely a topic for another thread, but transducers if setup correctly (many here will attest to this) add a dimension that my subs cant on my concrete over carpet floor. I flat out could not imagine the movie experience without them now! Doing my mini riser/BK upgrade was quite possibly the best addition I have made to my HT with maybe my HP screen being second.



I've read many the post saying what you're posting above but no way can I join your side of the aisle. I just finished with upgrading subs, CC, AVR, blu-ray player and consider myself good for the time being. And again, being a living room, everything has to go into the wall, down under the floor and back up again on the other side of the room. More holes in the wife's wood flooring.


For comparison purposes, it would be nice to share the experience of each others room as most here put in a boatload of effort so they have the "cred" to come here and share. Just saying, in my opinion, there's no point in coming here if one's gear won't walk the walk.


What I find interesting, some come here lamenting how their eight, 18" subwoofers won't cut the cheese but if they add additional 21" drivers, they feel they have a stab at reaching ground zero.










(yeah! well I have two 15" drivers and my system is going kick your a$$)


Sure, like that's going happen.


...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920#post_24330902
> 
> 
> I've read many the post saying what you're posting above but no way, I just finished with subs, CC, AVR, blu-ray player and consider myself good. And again, being a living room, everything has to go into the wall, down under the floor and back up again. For comparison purposes, it would be nice to share the experience of each others room as most here put out a boatload of effort so they have the "cred" to come here and share. Just saying, in my opinion, there's no point in coming here if one's gear won't walk the walk.
> 
> 
> What I find interesting, some come here lamenting how their eight, 18" subwoofers, won't cut the cheese but if they add additional 21" drivers, they have a stab at reaching ground zero.




Does "walk the walk" mean a flat response in your opinion and anyone here using a house curve and/or kickers should not comment? I think comments here have value no matter if it is coming from a purist flat response or a house curve, BUT it would be great if people made this info clear so their posts were put in perspective and would help make sense of what they are saying. For those who have never measured their response, I think it would be great to know that as well again just to give better understanding to their comments. Having said that, since you do run flat, it would be best for you to take note of the other regular posters who run flat since you can obviously relate more to them than those of us who use a curve. I do think both types of users should be welcome to comment though as there are many who run both ways in this thread.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I run about 4db hot. But bee as you earlier stated you do not run flat. You said your sub and cc are both 3db hot. So now IM confused lol


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920_80#post_24330963
> 
> 
> I run about 4db hot. But bee as you earlier stated you do not run flat. You said your sub and cc are both 3db hot. So now IM confused lol



Careful. He's in an infraction recommending mood as usual. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Mongo171

I would like to add my opinion to this discussion. Audiophiles and purists "attempt" to reproduce audio the "way" it was meant to be heard.


Unless a person has exactly the same equipment, same room with treatments and the same taste for the sound that the person who is making the audio, I will argue that "no one" has a "reference" system.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13890#post_24329250
> 
> 
> Yes. Played a bit with the idea and found a curve like the one above to be boomy or overly obtrusive/prevalent. Currently, the subs and the CC are each 3dB hot. This does a nice job on anemic films and doesn't become obtrusive to everything else.
> 
> 
> (thanks for the thought)


Then it sounds like you have problems with room acoustics and/or your room correction is not reducing RTA. Either one or a combination of both with make bass sound excessive and boomy. IME, no matter how loud/hot you run the LFE channel, it should not sound boomy.


----------



## Tack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920#post_24330979
> 
> 
> Careful. He's in an infraction recommending mood as usual. Ask me how I know.



There are people who defend their own right to post whatever they want regardless of what others think while jumping on the red flag button any time their feathers are slightly ruffled. These people are known as hypocrites.


----------



## Tack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920#post_24331073
> 
> 
> Then it sounds like you have problems with room acoustics and/or your room correction is not reducing RTA. Either one or a combination of both with make bass sound excessive and boomy. IME, no matter how loud/hot you run the LFE channel, it should not sound boomy.



Plus, there is only so much you can ask of a couple of under ported 15s before they're just distortion generators.


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920#post_24330963
> 
> 
> I run about 4db hot. But bee as you earlier stated you do not run flat. You said your sub and cc are both 3db hot. So now IM confused lol



I've been running a flat XT32 EQ. If I want to run 3dB hot with dual subs, do I raise trims for each sub 3db, or 1.5dB each?


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920#post_24331045
> 
> 
> I would like to add my opinion to this discussion. Audiophiles and purists "attempt" to reproduce audio the "way" it was meant to be heard.
> 
> 
> Unless a person has exactly the same equipment, same room with treatments and the same taste for the sound that the person who is making the audio, I will argue that "no one" has a "reference" system.


I think somebody just put the hammer down!


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920#post_24330244
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because people grow up with cheap bass in their cars and then expect to bring one note humps into their home environment.



Jealousy is Envy's ugly cousin


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920#post_24331435
> 
> 
> Jealousy is Envy's ugly cousin



Touché my friend, touché!


----------



## DreamWarrior




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920#post_24331200
> 
> 
> I've been running a flat XT32 EQ. If I want to run 3dB hot with dual subs, do I raise trims for each sub 3db, or 1.5dB each?


I'm not positive, but I think that depends on how the subs are configured.... If you have them collocated, then probably 1.5db each, if they are spread out in the room, it may be anywhere in between depending on how they are blending together.... I'm no expert here, but that's my gut reaction. More succinctly -- it depends how the two subs' outputs sum in your room.


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920#post_24331625
> 
> 
> I'm not positive, but I think that depends on how the subs are configured.... If you have them collocated, then probably 1.5db each, if they are spread out in the room, it may be anywhere in between depending on how they are blending together.... I'm no expert here, but that's my gut reaction. More succinctly -- it depends how the two subs' outputs sum in your room.



I get you. I agree if they are colocated..1.5 each..at least that's how you would do it pre-Audyssey using test tones for colocation. They are not colocated, but are at the same spot on each side wall. I don't guess there is anyway to tell how they sum together. I've bumped them up each 2dB for now


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24331073
> 
> 
> Then it sounds like you have problems with room acoustics and/or your room correction is not reducing RTA. Either one or a combination of both with make bass sound excessive and boomy. IME, no matter how loud/hot you run the LFE channel, it should not sound boomy.



Sorry, my above is a bit confusing. The old system was boomy but the new system, set up the way I described, is absolutely perfect. Flat. The reason for the add, is because of the sound track being anemic but the EQ'g is more than excellent.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13890#post_24330009
> 
> 
> Bosso,
> 
> 
> Do you run a house curve at all?
> 
> 
> I'm sure I could dig up one of your old posts to see for myself, but I'm on my cell and it would take me forever.
> 
> 
> I know you've optimized your chain to have the least amout of roll-off possible, but is your end goal "flat" to 2-3Hz or would / do you run a house curve...when giving demos...



No Pop, I sure don't. The 1st time I tried Audyssey, it ran a HC for me. That's when I tried upping the system to 16 x 15". I didn't care for it and it's very taxing on a system that's flat to 3 Hz, requiring the upgrade to keep things clean. With a flat response, I found no measurable or audible difference at reference level going from 8 x 15" to 16 x 15". It's not something I care enough about to expend the energy, real estate and $$ on.


IMO, it takes some acclimation time and many discs to get an idea what full BW low end adds to the overall presentation. I consciously set out to do that a decade ago with a flat response with the idea that once I knew more about the subject I could go from there, rather than pollute my senses with a distorted presentation with nowhere to go from there. I've grown used to it and prefer it.


Where I'm coming from is as a musician. Never fancied myself a knob jockey (sound mix person), never had any desire to either.


I nicked and often used the line delivered by Alexander Godunov in Money Pit. He plays a Maestro who's conducting while the session is being recorded. After the session is finished, the sound guy in the balcony yells down, "Hey, don't you wanna come up here and hear this"? Godunov says "No, and if it is bad, it will be your ass and not mine".


To be clear, I'm not against anyone's preference for home entertainment. Whatever sub, whatever audio theory for set up and cal, whatever sub level… it's all perfectly fine with me what anyone else prefers.


I'm just weary of the incessant drivel about what humans can and can't hear, what mixers can and can't hear, what is intended content and what is unintended artifact and generally how bad a thing it is to have full BW audio and actually be excited about it. Especially coming, as it inevitably does, from people who've never experienced it.


----------



## ambesolman

BW?


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24331961
> 
> 
> BW?



Bandwidth.


And he's right, 100%. Too many people being armchair experts spewing info on something they have not experienced. +1 Bosso.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24331200
> 
> 
> I've been running a flat XT32 EQ. If I want to run 3dB hot with dual subs, do I raise trims for each sub 3db, or 1.5dB each?



In the main AVR menu, both trims are raised 3dB each.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Brian Fineberg View Post
> 
> 
> I run about 4db hot. But bee as you earlier stated you do not run flat. You said your sub and cc are both 3db hot. So now IM confused lol



Minor point, 3dB as opposed to 4dB. The confusion is, you missed the part about it being recommended by another that I set the bass this way when watching a movie such as BHD which is an extremely filtered track for volume level.


I do my best to share any changes I make and why the changes are made.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920_80#post_24331200
> 
> 
> I've been running a flat XT32 EQ. If I want to run 3dB hot with dual subs, do I raise trims for each sub 3db, or 1.5dB each?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920_80#post_24332021
> 
> 
> In the main AVR menu, both trims are raised 3dB each.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920_80#post_24331966
> 
> 
> And he's right, 100%. Too many people being armchair experts spewing info on something they have not experienced. +1 Bosso.



Bet you didn't know you were predicting the future, did you?


----------



## Tack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13950#post_24331857
> 
> 
> 
> .................... Snip for size......
> 
> 
> I'm just weary of the incessant drivel about what humans can and can't hear, what mixers can and can't hear, what is intended content and what is unintended artifact and generally how bad a thing it is to have full BW audio and actually be excited about it. Especially coming, as it inevitably does, from people who've never experienced it.



Nice post Bosso.


This forum turns over about every two years with the instant experts fading away just in time for the new crop to take over. Whether or not I agree with all of your methodology, you are a smart guy and I'm glad you've stuck it out as long as you have. Cheers.


----------



## Mrkazador


Ice Age (2002)

 



 

 

 

Ice Age: The Meltdown (2006)

 



 

 

 

Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs (2009)

 



 

 

 

Ice Age: Continental Drift (2012)


----------



## pokekevin

A bit irked that Gravity is supposedly being released in 5.1 instead of 7.1. Can't remember if there were any good lfe moments in it


----------



## audiofan1

I see things have been interesting around here! anyone even get around to watching a movie


----------



## Fatshaft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13950_50#post_24332326
> 
> 
> I see things have been interesting around here! anyone even get around to watching a movie



Yes...thanks

Next on the list is Thor in 3D!

Can't wait


Last movie watched was Ender's Game and I believe I commented something to the nature of Holy Sh!t..something...something


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fatshaft*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13950#post_24332505
> 
> 
> Yes...thanks
> 
> Next on the list is Thor in 3D!
> 
> Can't wait
> 
> 
> Last movie watched was Ender's Game and I believe I commented something to the nature of Holy Sh!t..something...something



Looking forward to both


I watch xmen 3 last night. Wow. What bass. I had never seen it before (it was the only one). Impressive.


Should be some good bass movies coming up.


Also having a 2.5 yr old. I was well aware that dawn of the Dino's ice age was the best...now it's confirmed by graphs


----------



## GPBURNS

Revisited 3 films yesterday

Total Recall (2012)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes

The Raid – Redemption - Indonesian DTSMA

Awesome audio day for sure – all 3 are stellar

Anybody have the new 4K remastered Total recall

If the drop outs/synch issues fixed – what an amazing track otherwise

If any action fans have not watched Raid – go pick up

Incredible flick


----------



## lefthandluke

+1 on "rise of the planet of the apes"...


really nice bass...


i need to check out "raid"...


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13950#post_24332021
> 
> 
> In the main AVR menu, both trims are raised 3dB each.
> 
> Minor point, 3dB as opposed to 4dB. The confusion is, you missed the part about it being recommended by another that I set the bass this way when watching a movie such as BHD which is an extremely filtered track for volume level.
> 
> 
> I do my best to share any changes I make and why the changes are made.



Thanks Bee


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13890#post_24329965
> 
> 
> "The whole "bass head:, "elitist", "purist", "chasing 'x' Hz" baloney is just that… not to mention a bit insulting."
> 
> 
> I can't afford to be any of the above. The best we can do is +/-3dB to 11Hz and then the graph drops like a stone. And compared to what I drank when working, I now drink cheap whiskey. But when I was working, I sure enjoyed all those single barrel, 12yr old/birthday pick delights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you're pointing out, the point, one shouldn't knock it until they've at least owned it. At least we can say, we own 12Hz.
> 
> 
> ...






Do you really think that you are +/- 3 dB to 11Hz if you play your system at full calibrated reference level? There is a reason why people use 8 or more high excursion drivers in their subwoofer systems.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24332865
> 
> 
> Do you really think that you are +/- 3 dB to 11Hz if you play your system at full calibrated reference level?



Absolutely.........yes...and at reference, maybe a Hz better...


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13950#post_24332924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24332865
> 
> 
> Do you really think that you are +/- 3 dB to 11Hz if you play your system at full calibrated reference level?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.........yes.
Click to expand...




Can you explain these charts?

http://www.data-bass.com/data?page=system&id=51&mset=49


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24332943
> 
> 
> Can you explain these charts?



We're using two FV15HPs.


Data-Bass measurements are ground plane without benefit of cabin gain. Come on, give it up. Our system is doing what is expected out of it, 12Hz plus a smidgen on the end for cabin gain. Data-Bass, has no EQ and is measured Open Plane so no cabin gain. In our room I have benefit of XT32, cabin gain, judicious use of two onboard the subwoofer PEQ functions and REW to guide me in the dark. Here's a comparison between Data-Bass and an REW measurement in our room. We both know about the benefit of cabin gain.


Data-Bass spectrogram:

 


Our spectrogram:

 


With three Klipsch subwoofers, (2-SW-12 IIs and a RW-12D) we were able to get a smidgeon better than 20Hz and we would have had better but I found out through personal experience, Anti-Mode 8033S II rolls the signal off after 20Hz and kills any chance of going deeper.


-


----------



## lovinthehd

Bee--got any measurements at reference levels for your subs?


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13950#post_24332983
> 
> 
> We're using two FV15HPs.
> 
> 
> Data-Bass measurements are ground plane without benefit of cabin gain. Come on, give it up. Our system is doing what is expected out of it, 12Hz plus a smidgen on the end for cabin gain. Data-Bass, has no EQ and is measured Open Plane so no cabin gain. In our room I have benefit of XT32, cabin gain, judicious use of two onboard the subwoofer PEQ functions and REW to guide me in the dark. Here's a comparison between Data-Bass and an REW measurement in our room. We both know about the benefit of cabin gain.
> 
> 
> Data-Bass spectrogram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our spectrogram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With three Klipsch subwoofers, (2-SW-12 IIs and a RW-12D) we were able to get a smidgeon better than 20Hz and we would have had better but I found out through personal experience, Anti-Mode 8033S II rolls the signal off after 20Hz and kills any chance of going deeper.
> 
> 
> -



the point, I think is about compression as you go louder. Looks the basic response is about 4 dB below the flat part of the basic response curve at 50 Hz at 90 dB. If the room makes the sub flat at 90 dB, according to the data-bass tests, at 113 dB the sub itself is 6 dB lower, relatively speaking, than it was at 95 dB. IOW, if it could hold onto its basic 90 dB response, at 113 dB it would be 109 dB at 15 Hz. But it's actually 103 dB when it "should be" at 113 dB and 15 Hz. You'd need variable room gain to overcome the effects of that power compression. Unless, like me, you don't listen that loud anyway . . . . Another caveat, somewhat harder to quantify, is that even wen the sub's putting out 115 dB (theoretically) no single frequency is at 115 dB, so the actual requirement at 15 Hz might still only be 95 dB . . but that's massively content dependent.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13950#post_24332983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24332943
> 
> 
> Can you explain these charts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're using two FV15HPs.
> 
> 
> Data-Bass measurements are ground plane without benefit of cabin gain. Come on, give it up. Our system is doing what is expected out of it, 12Hz plus a smidgen on the end for cabin gain. Data-Bass, has no EQ and is measured Open Plane so no cabin gain. In our room I have benefit of XT32, cabin gain, judicious use of two onboard the subwoofer PEQ functions and REW to guide me in the dark. Here's a comparison between Data-Bass and an REW measurement in our room. We both know about the benefit of cabin gain.
> 
> 
> Data-Bass spectrogram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our spectrogram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With three Klipsch subwoofers, (2-SW-12 IIs and a RW-12D) we were able to get a smidgeon better than 20Hz and we would have had better but I found out through personal experience, Anti-Mode 8033S II rolls the signal off after 20Hz and kills any chance of going deeper.
> 
> 
> -
Click to expand...



According to your spectrogram, the red color peaks at 91 dB, and that is way below bass SPL levels that are required when the system is playing content with the master volume set to the reference level setting.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13950#post_24332558
> 
> 
> Revisited 3 films yesterday
> 
> Total Recall (2012)
> 
> Rise of the Planet of the Apes
> 
> The Raid – Redemption - Indonesian DTSMA
> 
> Awesome audio day for sure – all 3 are stellar
> 
> Anybody have the new 4K remastered Total recall
> 
> If the drop outs/synch issues fixed – what an amazing track otherwise
> 
> If any action fans have not watched Raid – go pick up
> 
> Incredible flick



Thanks for the Raid Rec. Just threw it in que.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24333050
> 
> 
> According to your spectrogram, the red color peaks at 91 dB, and that is way below bass SPL levels that are required when the system is playing content with the master volume set to the reference level setting.



I know this. I was doing room measurement sweeps, not max volume sweep sweeps because at higher volume levels, REW starts whining about clipping issues and there's zero chance a pair of FV15HPs are going clip at 91dB. The system has no trouble with 11Hz or reference level play. And when compared to open plane Data Bass graphs, our graph and spectrogram back this point up. Every post on AVS is not an argument. Just say "good job" and be happy for us.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24333032
> 
> 
> Bee--got any measurements at reference levels for your subs?



Sorry, I don't. The only reference level measurements that I have are during actual playback and depending on the sound track, run in the 105dB to 115dB range at +/- 0dB MVC.


"Act of Valor": .50 cal, single sniper shot, 106.8dB. Parrot knocked off perch and you feel the shot in your back and feet; tactile feel.


FOTP: crash scene barrel roll, 114.8dB. Everything in the house, floor, chair, you, the room, rumbles and rolls.


AVR: Denon 4520CI (reported to be a measured @ 125w/ch, all channels driven), XT32/SubEQ HT.

Blu-ray player: DBT-3313UDCI set to bitstream and the receiver decodes the signal to PCM and the scene plays in DTS-HD Master Audio; lossless audio CODEC.

Mains: Klipsch Epic CF-3s; 100dB 1w/1m and the mains were manufactured back in the day when Paul Klipsch was still alive so the numbers were true back in his day.

Center Channel: RC-64 II; 99dB 2.82v/1m. adjust this number according to what you think it should be as Paul is no longer with us.

Surrounds: KSP-S6; 94dB 1w/1m and the surrounds were manufactured back in the day when Paul Klipsch was still alive so the numbers were true back in his day.

Subwoofers: Two Rythmik FV15HPs.


MLP, 10' from main speakers and three feet from the nearfield subwoofer.


The point of the above, it's unarguable a very capable system that a lot of reference level thought has gone into. If the above graphs and audio information isn't sufficient. If using Data-Bass provided numbers of 98.5dB at 12.5Hz, add in co-location of two subs and cabin gain, one has 110.5dB so I'm happy to give five dB back.


(is it not possible for you guys just to say; "Good Job." or is that not within character and everything has to turn into a argument?)


-


----------



## Toe

WOW, that is one close MLP. 10 inches?


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13950#post_24333304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24333032
> 
> 
> Bee--got any measurements at reference levels for your subs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't. The only reference level measurements that I have are during actual playback and depending on the sound track, run in the 105dB to 115dB range at +/- 0dB MVC.
> 
> 
> "Act of Valor": .50 cal, single sniper shot, 106.8dB.
> 
> 
> FOTP: crash scene barrel roll, 114.8dB.
> 
> 
> AVR: Denon 4520CI (reported to be a measured @ 125w/ch, all channels driven), XT32/SubEQ HT.
> 
> Blu-ray player: DBT-3313UDCI set to bitstream and the receiver decodes the signal to PCM and the scene plays in DTS-HD Master Audio; lossless audio CODEC.
> 
> Mains: Klipsch Epic CF-3s; 100dB 1w/1m and the mains were manufactured back in the day when Paul Klipsch was still alive so the numbers were true back in his day.
> 
> Center Channel: RC-64 II; 99dB 2.82v/1m. adjust this number according to what you think it should be as Paul is no longer with us.
> 
> Surrounds: KSP-S6; 94dB 1w/1m and the surrounds were manufactured back in the day when Paul Klipsch was still alive so the numbers were true back in his day.
> 
> Subwoofers: Two Rythmik FV15HPs.
> 
> 
> MLP, 10" from main speakers and three feet from the nearfield subwoofer.
> 
> 
> The point of the above, it's unarguable a very capable system that a lot of reference level thought has gone into. If the above graphs and audio information isn't sufficient, my claim is not altered.
> 
> 
> (is it not possible for you guys just to say; "Good Job." or is that not within character and everything has to turn into a argument?)
> 
> 
> -
Click to expand...


You made the claim that your system plays to 11hz at reference....it's not an argument, we just want proof










Ever try turning off all speakers but your subs and measuring at reference MVC?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24333354
> 
> 
> You made the claim that your system plays to 11hz at reference....it's not an argument, we just want proof



Fair enough. For obvious reasons, one gets a bit punchy around these types of threads. With graphs and anecdotal measurements, I've tried to provide what you're asking for. And using Data-Bass provided test numbers at 12.5Hz, to be fair, reasonable and in the spirit of cooperation, I reposted that at 11Hz, I'm willing to back peddle on my comment by 5dB to 110.5dB @ 11Hz, which is not full reference at 11Hz. In the spirit of peace and goodwill, I will adjust future comments accordingly.











> Quote:
> Ever try turning off all speakers but your subs and measuring at reference MVC?



No, I haven't.


-


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24333326
> 
> 
> WOW, that is one close MLP. 10 inches?



You're right. Let me move the speakers. There. That's better. Now they're 10' from the MLP. Explains the temporary hearing loss and why they looked so in your face big.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13950#post_24333169
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Raid Rec. Just threw it in que.



you get several master audio options - Indonesian/Bahasa mixes are preferred

skip the English dub -

surprised you missed this one - fight scenes are epic


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24333501
> 
> 
> you get several master audio options - Indonesian/Bahasa mixes are preferred
> 
> skip the English dub -
> 
> surprised you missed this one - fight scenes are epic



Just watched this recently as well. Some of the bass was a little ridiculous. There was lots of it, but I didn't think it was of such great quality. I didn't expect it to be so gruesome either.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13980#post_24333529
> 
> 
> Just watched this recently as well. Some of the bass was a little ridiculous. There was lots of it, but I didn't think it was of such great quality. I didn't expect it to be so gruesome either.



for sure - my enthusiasm was more for the movie in general -


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13950#post_24333354
> 
> 
> You made the claim that your system plays to 11hz at reference....it's not an argument, we just want proof





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13470#post_24264395
> 
> 
> (it's a shame, we're limited to flat, 11.5Hz as there's so much more to Home Theater than "just" 11.5Hz)
> 
> 
> ...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13650#post_24289234
> 
> 
> with sufficient output to reach reference level play in our 3300^3 room and with openings to other spaces digs down +/-3dB flat to 11Hz.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13710#post_24296558
> 
> 
> We get down to 11Hz before the graph turns into a falling stone





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13830#post_24321369
> 
> 
> We measure flat to 11Hz:





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13860#post_24321551
> 
> 
> But as you suggest, I have been informed, a full on 5Hz system is required as opposed to our 11Hz system -





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13890#post_24324891
> 
> 
> Ours is a measured, 11Hz capable system -





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13950#post_24333221
> 
> 
> The system has no trouble with 11Hz or reference level play.











yes...yes we know 11hz


fer cryin out loud already...


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24333568
> 
> 
> for sure - my enthusiasm was more for the movie in general -



Yeah, totally not what I expected, but it was good. Not used to seeing that level of violence on non-american movies.


They'd do slo-mo scenes and just have crazy bass during them.


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24333585
> 
> 
> 
> yes...yes we know 11hz
> 
> 
> fer cryin out loud already...



Still want to see graphs @ reference


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13950#post_24333501
> 
> 
> you get several master audio options - Indonesian/Bahasa mixes are preferred
> 
> skip the English dub -
> 
> surprised you missed this one - fight scenes are epic




Makes me wonder what other great bass titles I have missed over the years!










Sounds good and I will definitely go for either the Indonesia or Bahasa mix.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13950#post_24333431
> 
> 
> You're right. Let me move the speakers. There. That's better. Now they're 10' from the MLP. Explains the temporary hearing loss and why they looked so in your face big.




Sorry. I was just being a smart ass.







I just had this extremely funny visual in my head of someone sitting 10" from their screen/speakers.


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13980#post_24333627
> 
> 
> Still want to see graphs @ reference




if i read "flat to 11hz" one more time i'm gonna hurl...


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24333632
> 
> 
> Sorry. I was just being a smart ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had this extremely funny visual in my head of someone sitting 10" from their screen/speakers.



No apology necessary. Actually, I got the humor and hopefully you picked that up in my replay.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13950#post_24333431
> 
> 
> You're right. Let me move the speakers. There. That's better. Now they're 10' from the MLP. Explains the temporary hearing loss and why they looked so in your face big.



Hi BeeMan, want shout out for a good job well done!


----------



## Fatshaft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13950_50#post_24333664
> 
> 
> if i read "flat to 11hz" one more time i'm gonna hurl...



Me, Me, me...lifts his arm...me, me.......me


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24333664
> 
> 
> if i read "flat to 11hz" one more time i'm gonna hurl...



Not everybody is as well informed on everybody else's system as you are. One has to make the proper assumption that whom ever is being communicated with, is clueless what the other person's system is capable of or consists of. Hence, when necessary, there's the need for everybody to repeatedly post what their system is capable of or when appropriate, what their system consists of.


This may be a news flash, but everything I post is not about you or what you think so my recommendation, start of steady diet of ginger to help you with your nausea because again, and again, you will be reading about our 11Hz system.


Is there something in your water that compels you to kick over unsolicited online fights?


-


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24333708
> 
> 
> Hi BeeMan, want shout out for a good job well done!



...










A guy busts his tail for well over a year and all he reads is, prove it. Good grief.


...







...


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13980#post_24333664
> 
> 
> if i read "flat to 11hz" one more time i'm gonna hurl...


Lol..


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13980#post_24333627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24333585
> 
> 
> 
> yes...yes we know 11hz
> 
> 
> fer cryin out loud already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still want to see graphs @ reference
Click to expand...



Yup, time for the BeeMan to generate some in room Spectrumlab waterfalls!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24333767
> 
> 
> Yup, time for the BeeMan to generate some in room Spectrumlab waterfalls!



I've posted what I have to offer and if that's not enough, you'll have to find someone else to argue with.


----------



## pokekevin

IF BeeMan wants to keep saying flat to 11hz that's fine with me.


But not going to lie, I'm curious to see in room measurements at reference!







Sorry lol


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13980#post_24333794
> 
> 
> I've posted what I have to offer and if that's not enough, you'll have to find someone else to argue with.


Beeman just make sure to run REW to get the most out of your 11hz reference capable system. If you dont run REW then your never gonna get the best sound out of your system.


----------



## Kevin12586




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920#post_24330873
> 
> 
> Definitely a topic for another thread, but transducers if setup correctly (many here will attest to this) add a dimension that my subs cant *on my concrete over carpet floor*. I flat out could not imagine the movie experience without them now! Doing my mini riser/BK upgrade was quite possibly the best addition I have made to my HT with maybe my HP screen being second. I have ~$800 total right now in my kicker setup including my riser cost and it was worth every penny and then some.



Can I see what a concrete over carpet floor looks like?


----------



## Mongo171

What a waste of carpet!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24333891
> 
> 
> Beeman just make sure to run REW to get the most out of your 11hz reference capable system. If you dont run REW then your never gonna get the best sound out of your system.



Thanks for the thought. Yes, after XT32/SubEQ HT was run, REW was run to measure the room so the PEQs on each of the subs could be brought into play and then via volume and distance, using REW as a guide, fine tuned the final output. Thanks for the thought as I'm a big fan of REW and getting the best out of our sound system.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13980#post_24333632
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder what other great bass titles I have missed over the years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well there are 2,761,073 (give or take) shows listed on IMDB - get watching
> 
> watched Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter - this afternoon
> 
> Damm fine mix there


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin12586*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13980#post_24333907
> 
> 
> Can I see what a concrete over carpet floor looks like?




Haven't you heard? Doing concrete over carpet will get you better extension and output from your subs. BeeMan would be able to take his 11hz system down to 8.5hz by pouring concrete over his carpet for example. This has all been extensively tested on data-bass. The key though is to cement your subs into the carpet or it won't work.









Good catch!







I would like to see that as well!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14000_100#post_24334120
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Doing concrete over carpet will get you better extension and output from your subs. BeeMan would be able to take his 11hz system down to 8.5hz by pouring concrete over his carpet for example.



If it will give me single digits, I'm game. Especially if doing so would help us with the "Irene" scene. I feel like if I don't feel the "Irene" scene, I won't die a happy man.


(i'm sorry.....only people who have fully experienced the "Irene" scene are allowed through these gates)


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13980#post_24334138
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14000_100#post_24334120
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Doing concrete over carpet will get you better extension and output from your subs. BeeMan would be able to take his 11hz system down to 8.5hz by pouring concrete over his carpet for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it will give me single digits, I'm game. Especially if doing so would help us with the "Irene" scene. I feel like if I don't feel the "Irene" scene, I won't die a happy man.
> 
> 
> (i'm sorry.....only people who have fully experienced the "Irene" scene are allowed through these gates)
Click to expand...


Bee, if the wife has the floor maybe you can get the attic for one of these..... http://www.rotarywoofer.com/


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13900_100#post_24333889
> 
> 
> IF BeeMan wants to keep saying flat to 11hz that's fine with me.



Out of fairness, based on Data-Bass numbers, adding in co-location boost and room gain, to show a spirit of cooperation and the need to get along, I've revised my output claim down to 110.5dB at 12.5Hz.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13980#post_24334120
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Doing concrete over carpet will get you better extension and output from your subs. BeeMan would be able to take his 11hz system down to 8.5hz by pouring concrete over his carpet for example. This has all been extensively tested on data-bass. The key though is to cement your subs into the carpet or it won't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see that as well!



I take it that is the way to get the subs coupled to the floor?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14000_100#post_24334152
> 
> 
> Bee, if the wife has the floor maybe you can get the attic for one of these..... http://www.rotarywoofer.com/



That works.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13980#post_24334174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13980#post_24334120
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Doing concrete over carpet will get you better extension and output from your subs. BeeMan would be able to take his 11hz system down to 8.5hz by pouring concrete over his carpet for example. This has all been extensively tested on data-bass. The key though is to cement your subs into the carpet or it won't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see that as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it that is the way to get the subs coupled to the floor?
Click to expand...


Or do you put a gramma/subdude thing under the carpet to uncouple it?


----------



## tboe77




----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13980#post_24334251
> 
> 
> Or do you put a gramma/subdude thing under the carpet to uncouple it?



To decouple the sub from the carpet, you'll first have to chisel away the concrete that is over the carpet.


----------



## Tack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13980#post_24333767
> 
> 
> Yup, time for the BeeMan to generate some in room Spectrumlab waterfalls!



Is anyone actually expecting a couple 15s with half the ports blocked to maintain that FR at reference? Is that whats being claimed? I don't think your gonna get those waterfalls.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13980#post_24334152
> 
> 
> Bee, if the wife has the floor maybe you can get the attic for one of these..... http://www.rotarywoofer.com/


At these prices, I'll take two! lol


Pricing:

TRW-17 transducer $12,900.00

Motor Controller $450.00

BT-42 Amplifier and crossover $1050.00

Design and installation, typical $8,000-$12,000*

Total $21,950-$25,950


----------



## Kevin12586




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13980#post_24334120
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard? Doing concrete over carpet will get you better extension and output from your subs. BeeMan would be able to take his 11hz system down to 8.5hz by pouring concrete over his carpet for example. This has all been extensively tested on data-bass. The key though is to cement your subs into the carpet or it won't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see that as well!



Damn my builder, he didn't tell me about this option when we were getting our house built. Oh well, live and learn.......


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14010#post_24334440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13980#post_24334152
> 
> 
> Bee, if the wife has the floor maybe you can get the attic for one of these..... http://www.rotarywoofer.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At these prices, I'll take two! lol
> 
> 
> Pricing:
> 
> TRW-17 transducer $12,900.00
> 
> Motor Controller $450.00
> 
> BT-42 Amplifier and crossover $1050.00
> 
> Design and installation, typical $8,000-$12,000*
> 
> Total $21,950-$25,950
Click to expand...


Yeah, but each time you play BHD it'd be worth it, right?


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14010#post_24334523
> 
> 
> Yeah, but each time you play BHD it'd be worth it, right?



I'll bet his system would be flat down to around 11Hz.


----------



## Torqdog

We finally found time to watch Fast and Furious 6. Definitely nothing in the ulf department and I'd wager to guess the cut-off is somewhere up around 30hz. Never the less, it was a fun movie, tailor made for a rainy Sunday afternoon.

R.I.P. Paul Walker.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13980#post_24333585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes...yes we know 11hz
> 
> 
> fer cryin out loud already...



Lol!!! Good thing I did not take a drink before reading this.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13980#post_24334171
> 
> 
> Out of fairness, based on Data-Bass numbers, adding in co-location boost and room gain, to show a spirit of cooperation and the need to get along, I've revised my output claim down to 110.5dB at 12.5Hz.



Instead of revising claims just fire up REW and take some max spl sweeps the you will know.


----------



## drwinlied




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13650#post_24285379
> 
> 
> I just searched the thread and didn't see any mention of "Halo 4: Forward Unto Dawn"... This one will give your entire system a workout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The surround effects are fantastic and the LFE is cranked from beginning to end


Halo4: forward unto dawn. Its on Netflix and absolutely is 5star material. It actually isn't all that bad either.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14010#post_24335904
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of revising claims just fire up REW and take some max spl sweeps the you will know.


+1.

 

Bee, let's see what those those bad boys can do in your room! We all may be surprised...


----------



## Scott27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13950#post_24333501
> 
> 
> you get several master audio options - Indonesian/Bahasa mixes are preferred
> 
> skip the English dub -
> 
> surprised you missed this one - fight scenes are epic



My brother and I watched this at the cinema when it came out and both really enjoyed it. We've recently been racking our brains trying to remember what it was called, so thanks for the reminder. Will pick it up and give it another watch, fight scenes are really well choreographed.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14000_100#post_24335904
> 
> 
> Instead of revising claims just fire up REW and take some max spl sweeps the you will know.



I was afraid it was going go there. I've been enjoying having the gear put away for a few weeks, gathering dust.










(the dust has to go somewhere)


...


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drwinlied*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14010#post_24336083
> 
> 
> Halo4: forward unto dawn. Its on Netflix and absolutely is 5star material. It actually isn't all that bad either.


Definitely a good watch and I like how the bass from the Halo theme keeps you engaged until the real fun starts







I'd love to see a graph of the 7 minutes starting at 53:00 if anyone has it.


----------



## tim_1335

I think you guys are gonna love Gravity. No complaints for the lack of ULF.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim_1335*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14000_80#post_24337183
> 
> 
> I think you guys are gonna love Gravity. No complaints for the lack of ULF.



Is this based on the theater presentation, or have you watched an early version circulating? I have quit putting stock in the movies as there have been some "neutered" releases as of late.


----------



## lefthandluke

I realize I'm laggin behind the times...but I finally watched "Elysium" last nite for the first time


wow...


outstanding soundtrack overall...bass I thought was just stellar



helicopters, transport engines, gunfire...all very well done


pretty good story too...really had fun with this one


----------



## nube

Two very, very strong movies with bass coming out tomorrow. One might be the next true 5 star bass movie. The other has a Washington Monument type scene, in terms of intensity, depth, and duration.


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14010#post_24338340
> 
> 
> Two very, very strong movies with bass coming out tomorrow. One might be the next true 5 star bass movie. The other has a Washington Monument type scene, in terms of intensity, depth, and duration.



I'm guessing Ender's Game is one, what is the other?


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14000_80#post_24338340
> 
> 
> Two very, very strong movies with bass coming out tomorrow. One might be the next true 5 star bass movie. The other has a Washington Monument type scene, in terms of intensity, depth, and duration.



Enders game and?


Edit: LOL I see Dave just beat me to it.


----------



## jcwhammie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14010#post_24338375
> 
> 
> Enders game and?
> 
> 
> Edit: LOL I see Dave just beat me to it.



My guess is All Is Lost


----------



## clarkkent06

The jungle book



jk


----------



## Snowmanick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clarkkent06*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14010#post_24338541
> 
> 
> The jungle book
> 
> 
> 
> jk



Well, that one does cover the "Bear Necessities."




Sorry, spending too much time with my nieces and nephews lately.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14000_40#post_24338340
> 
> 
> Two very, very strong movies with bass coming out tomorrow. One might be the next true 5 star bass movie. The other has a Washington Monument type scene, in terms of intensity, depth, and duration.



I got "Enders Game" and "Carrie" due to arrive tomorrow







care to throw me a bone if I got at least one of the two


----------



## wth718

It definitely aint Carrie, that's for sure. Movie was a huge disappointment in both bass and the movie itself. JMO, of course.


----------



## MKtheater

Ender's Game and Gravity?


----------



## Mrkazador


Gravity doesn't come out tomorrow... I don't remember Enders game having any strong content like the Washington Monument scene. There was the rocket ship scene but I don't think it was as strong and lasted as long.


----------



## MKtheater

Ah, I missed that.


----------



## Fatshaft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14000_50#post_24338961
> 
> 
> Gravity doesn't come out tomorrow... I don't remember Enders game having any strong content like the Washington Monument scene. There was the rocket ship scene but I don't think it was as strong and lasted as long.



It's gotta be Ender's Game...my subs have never moved so much during the rocket launch scene.

It's pretty wicked


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14010#post_24338871
> 
> 
> It definitely aint Carrie, that's for sure. Movie was a huge disappointment in both bass and the movie itself. JMO, of course.




Wonder what it is then.....







Enders Game would be my best guess for one of them, but the other?? The Lance Armstrong film hits tom, but I feel pretty confident it's not that.










EDIT: I am guessing All is Lost as well after checking the releases for tom.


----------



## clarkkent06

Yeah I'm guessing it's "all is lost"


----------



## Mongo171

Haunter?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14000_40#post_24338871
> 
> 
> It definitely aint Carrie, that's for sure. Movie was a huge disappointment in both bass and the movie itself. JMO, of course.



My Netflix que was running out of movies and "Carrie" came up







Oh well


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14000_40#post_24339009
> 
> 
> Wonder what it is then.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enders Game would be my best guess for one of them, but the other?? The Lance Armstrong film hits tom, but I feel pretty confident it's not that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I am guessing All is Lost as well after checking the releases for tom.



Not if the LA movie isn't on a ELF enhancing drug


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14040#post_24339073
> 
> 
> Not if the LA movie isn't on a ELF enhancing drug




HA! Good point!







Of course if that is the case, it will be denied even after data-bass shows proof of the contrary.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Why the cliffhanger? Can't you just tell us what two big time movies?!???


----------



## nube

Sorry about that; I didn't mean to be so cryptic, but I was posting literally seconds before a meeting and didn't think much about it. Ender's Game and All is Lost are the two movies. I'll post all the details tmw @ data-bass after they're officially released.


----------



## audiofan1

^^^^ As long as the suspense doesn't turn out like watching Geraldo's Al Capone's vault







, I'm waiting patiently


----------



## Toe

Nice. I got EG hitting tom and All is Lost just shot to the top of the que.


----------



## nube

On another note, if you've seen any of the movies in open polls over at data-bass , please vote! Lots of ties that need to be broken, and I don't want to skew the system by being the deciding vote.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14040#post_24339227
> 
> 
> Sorry about that; I didn't mean to be so cryptic, but I was posting literally seconds before a meeting and didn't think much about it. Ender's Game and All is Lost are the two movies. I'll post all the details tmw @ data-bass after they're officially released.


Sweet!!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14040_40#post_24339242
> 
> 
> Nice. I got EG hitting tom and All is Lost just shot to the top of the que.



Yep! did that myself! just wish I had a heads up before " Carrie"







on the two at time plan


----------



## Dave_6

I had a feeling All Is Lost was the other one. I've got it coming from Amazon but it looks like this damn weather is going to mess that up just like it did when I ordered Rush.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave_6*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14040#post_24339464
> 
> 
> I had a feeling All Is Lost was the other one. I've got it coming from Amazon but it looks like this damn weather is going to mess that up just like it did when I ordered Rush.



Don't worry! All is _not_ lost!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14000_40#post_24337101
> 
> 
> Definitely a good watch and I like how the bass from the Halo theme keeps you engaged until the real fun starts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see a graph of the 7 minutes starting at 53:00 if anyone has it.



I got a little time to kill gonna check this out


----------



## drwinlied




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14040#post_24339541
> 
> 
> 
> I got a little time to kill gonna check this out


The movie itself starts pretty slow, but the soundtrack/effects/BASS really help keep you interested until it picks up...and the last third is all in. It was much more taxing on the system than Cloverfield or the new Evil Dead, that's for sure...and both of those (esp Evil Dead) were really fun to watch/listen to. I kind of want to watch it again haha.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10620#post_23766965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10590#post_23763918
> 
> 
> To everyone reading this and wondering what some of the most demanding scenes are, I made a post in a different thread regarding someone tripping a breaker on the Washington Monument scene in Olympus Has Fallen after never having that problem before. Because it might be useful and particularly illustrative to some others reading this forum, here's the bulk of my post with minor edits in [brackets].
> 
> 
> I think what's going on here [re: breaker popping] is that the OHF Washington Monument scene asks your amps, wiring, and breakers to pass a LARGE amount of current for a very long time, about 21 seconds as shown in this SL graph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scene finishes with a huge blast at the end. What's likely happening is your breaker is really warm and close to tripping to begin with in that scene, after passing so much current for so long, then the last four seconds and the final bit with content to DC pops it over the edge. The end of that scene asks your bass managed system (not running hot) to produce 124dB, and a large portion of it from dc-3Hz.
> 
> 
> A more efficient amp (if that's truly what the IPR is) might work, although the end of that scene is a LOT to ask of an amp @ 2ohms, same for your wiring/breaker.
> 
> 
> Take some heart, though - that's about the worst case scenario your system is ever going to see. There really aren't any scenes that compare with that one in terms of intensity & duration.
> 
> 
> TIH Cop Car Smash is fun, but isn't close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTTYD's Dragon Crash is a powerful effect, but the duration isn't [comparable]:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOTW's Plane Crash has deep content, for sure, but doesn't ask for the same sustained output:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [It was brought up that the Pulse Server Room scene might present an interesting comparison.]
> 
> 
> [Pulse Server Room Scene isn't a] constant duration effect, and not [nearly] as intense:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, it's hard to find another scene directly comparable to Olympus Has Fallen's Washington Monument scene.
> 
> 
> However, I did find one:
> 
> 
> The Last Airbender's Water Wall scene is the only thing that comes close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's [much] longer than OHF's WashMon scene (4x longer), but less intense and not as deep [especially in the content around and below 20Hz].
> 
> 
> So, I think if you can get your settings & system dialed in to where you never clip or trip the breaker on the OHF WashMon scene, AND you have all the output you could ever want (even to show off), you'll never have to worry again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even the legendary War of the Worlds - Pods Emerge scene can compare. It's really darn good, but it's missing the unrelenting, constant use of the _full_ bandwidth for such a duration. Here's proof:
> 
> 
> War of the Worlds - Pods Emerge scene, Death Ray sequence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, War of the Worlds - Pods Emerge scene, ground cracking sequence
Click to expand...


For your consideration, I present All Is Lost (1:24:27-1:25:22):

 


It's not the OHF Washington Monument scene, but it's still quite long, loud, and very deep.


----------



## MKtheater

Nice, Nube, what settings are you using so I can compare for myself and keep things the same. I am using Bosso's settings which look really cool and I matched the SPL chart to what I hit in room so I can see what the spec lab shows for me. Most likely not correct but sure is fun! It gives me something to mess with while I wait for more movies to come out.


----------



## notnyt

You should graph the rocket launch scene from ender's game. That was intense.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

just ordered both from amazon...


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14040#post_24342777
> 
> 
> You should graph the rocket launch scene from ender's game. That was intense.



I swear I just saw it graphed somewhere. Looked like OHF monument scene or that All Is Lost graph right up there, iirc.


----------



## nube

not,


I will have it later today, as well as measurements. My time's really limited this week due to school.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drwinlied*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14040_40#post_24342044
> 
> 
> The movie itself starts pretty slow, but the soundtrack/effects/BASS really help keep you interested until it picks up...and the last third is all in. It was much more taxing on the system than Cloverfield or the new Evil Dead, that's for sure...and both of those (esp Evil Dead) were really fun to watch/listen to. I kind of want to watch it again haha.



Good assessment! the bass content that was there is a solid 4 stars and perhaps more(pending a second viewing at reference, which I will do soon







). I watched it late last night at -30 with Dynamic EQ on, offset to 5 and still got room pressurizing sound. The bass was also very clean and punchy when called for , only a few times did I mildly suspect filtering below 15-20 hz but this could be due to playback level being so low and it may very well go lower, much lower. *I would love however to see this one graphed !* Good find , its slow to start, but have to agree the soundtrack does keep you engaged till the visceral onslaught at the end


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14040#post_24343350
> 
> 
> I would love however to see this one graphed


 http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-32#entry859


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14040_40#post_24343386
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-32#entry859



Score! my subjective review was dead on







Now I can't wait to watch it at full volume Thanks! did you get to watch this one?


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14040#post_24343484
> 
> 
> Score! my subjective review was dead on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can't wait to watch it at full volume Thanks! did you get to watch this one?


I haven't joined that forum, any chance you can post the graph here?


----------



## MemX

Is that near enough a full minute of sub 20Hz bass on All is Lost? Nice










Some 'normal' people who see this film at a cinema then come round for a listen on some of the systems owned by people on here are going to be in for a surprise







lol


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14040#post_24343484
> 
> 
> Score! my subjective review was dead on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can't wait to watch it at full volume Thanks! did you get to watch this one?




Not yet. Did you stream it and if so, what is the audio?


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14000_100#post_24342964
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I just saw it graphed somewhere. Looked like OHF monument scene or that All Is Lost graph right up there, iirc.


 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13700_100#post_24299197


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14040_40#post_24343716
> 
> 
> Not yet. Did you stream it and if so, what is the audio?



Thats the rub, it was streamed DD 5.1 & Super HD pq, I put it in the Que to checkout the disc as well but it for audio it seemed to be all there


----------



## BornSlippyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14040#post_24342777
> 
> 
> You should graph the rocket launch scene from ender's game. That was intense.



Agreed the movie definitely had some sweet moments like that.


----------



## Bassoholic

Watched the Ender's game. All is lost tonight if time allows. Awesome.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Sweet. They will be my Saturday night movies


----------



## Bassoholic

^^

'they' - cool. Wish I could watch more than a movie/night. Sometime, I have to stop in the middle of a movie and resume the next time (could be days) - hate it.


----------



## BeeMan458

We have been forgoing movie night for Olympics.


----------



## Bassoholic

^^ in 5.1 sound?


----------



## bori

Watching Ender's game rental bluray has DD only. No HD audio but the bass is still fantastic.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bassoholic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14000_100#post_24344528
> 
> 
> ^^ in 5.1 sound?



Depending on the channel, Comcast is pumping it out in either Dolby Digital or Dolby Pro Logic II Cinema.


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14070#post_24344539
> 
> 
> Watching Ender's game rental bluray has DD only. No HD audio but the bass is still fantastic.




I thought the Blu ray had DTS HD-Master Audio. I'm going to run the 7.1 DD mix myself.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

i have been neglecting the olympics...its sucks too the winter games are AWESOME!! my personal favorite...


once mens Hockey starts I will make a point to watch


sucks that it all on tape delay though


----------



## GPBURNS

Ender’s Game 7.1 DTS-MA

watched full reference - slight house curve ( DSP PGM 2 on submersives)


Fantastic audio track – really liked the presentation and mix

Nice extension and weight – superb quality –

Nice wide soundstage – tons of detail -

Oh and the black level on the video – wow

Great disc all around


As side note - highly recommend to at least read the 1st book

In the ender series (covers the movie part)– are 4 in total with ender in it – all good reads


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14040#post_24342363
> 
> 
> For your consideration, I present All Is Lost (1:24:27-1:25:22):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the OHF Washington Monument scene, but it's still quite long, loud, and very deep.



Nice - thanks

curious to see the PvA - hopefully nice volume on the low sweeps


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14070#post_24344539
> 
> 
> Watching Ender's game rental bluray has DD only. No HD audio but the bass is still fantastic.



That sucks. Getting ready to watch this after Riddick.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14070#post_24344669
> 
> 
> Ender’s Game 7.1 DTS-MA
> 
> watched full reference - slight house curve ( DSP PGM 2 on submersives)
> 
> 
> Fantastic audio track – really liked the presentation and mix
> 
> Nice extension and weight – superb quality –
> 
> Nice wide soundstage – tons of detail -
> 
> Oh and the black level on the video – wow
> 
> Great disc all around
> 
> 
> As side note - highly recommend to at least read the 1st book
> 
> In the ender series (covers the movie part)– are 4 in total with ender in it – all good reads




Great to hear. Wish the rental had the lossless track.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14070#post_24344715
> 
> 
> That sucks. Getting ready to watch this after Riddick.
> 
> Great to hear. Wish the rental had the lossless track.



bummer - Blu is 4974 kbps / 24-bit - the bass will be similar with lossy but rest will suffer depending on resolve of your system

if like it pick up full disc later -

hopefully same mix


----------



## Dave_6

About to watch Ender's Game. Still waiting on UPS to deliver All Is Lost though.


----------



## thecloneranger


just finish demoing alot of movies from the list and showing them off to family and friends. my favorite so far is cloverfield. the scene where the monster just appears out of nowhere and the soldiers start shooting real awesome. got enders game in to cant wait to watch it


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave_6*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14070#post_24344868
> 
> 
> About to watch Ender's Game. Still waiting on UPS to deliver All Is Lost though.




just finished watchin "all is lost"...


with so many waiting to watch i don't want to spoil it...


i will say i thought it a great movie with an even better soundtrack...


nube...nice call on the time stamp


oh yeah...let the credits roll a bit...the song at the end is recorded very well, in an eerie sort of way


----------



## bear123


So i snagged Cloverfield from Target's bargain shelf for $5 or something since I heard it was a good bass movie.  I have since learned the camera is all herky jerky the whole time making the movie unenjoyable to view.  Haven't watched it yet.  Is it bad?


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14070#post_24345453
> 
> 
> So i snagged Cloverfield from Target's bargain shelf for $5 or something since I heard it was a good bass movie.  I have since learned the camera is all herky jerky the whole time making the movie unenjoyable to view.  Haven't watched it yet.  Is it bad?



Hated it.


----------



## lefthandluke

didn't bother me...others are more sensitive to it



similar to "blair witch"...


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14070#post_24345453
> 
> 
> 
> So i snagged Cloverfield from Target's bargain shelf for $5 or something since I heard it was a good bass movie.  I have since learned the camera is all herky jerky the whole time making the movie unenjoyable to view.  Haven't watched it yet.  Is it bad?


I didn't like it. But the bass is good. Just close your eyes and listen.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14070#post_24345480
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like it. But the bass is good. Just close your eyes and listen.


Lol.  I have barely watched any good bass movies yet.  Probly gonna watch the hulk tomorrow, son hasnt seen it yet.


----------



## Prime316

Is All is Lost actually worth buying or is it a rental? Seems as if it's one of those movies you watch once and never again.



Watched Justice League War earlier. Excellent movie if you're a fan.


----------



## mumps

Just watched Ender's Game.

When the visuals called for bass, it was there.


This movie FELT really good!










Chris


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mumps*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14070#post_24345595
> 
> 
> Just watched Ender's Game.
> 
> When the visuals called for bass, it was there.
> 
> 
> This movie FELT really good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


Cool, I'm really looking forward to seeing the movie. Thanks.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14070#post_24345453
> 
> 
> So i snagged Cloverfield from Target's bargain shelf for $5 or something since I heard it was a good bass movie.  I have since learned the camera is all herky jerky the whole time making the movie unenjoyable to view.  Haven't watched it yet.  Is it bad?




I enjoyed it. Opinions like most films will vary. The shaky cam did not bother me considering the film (found footage type).


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mumps*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14070#post_24345595
> 
> Just watched Ender's Game.
> 
> When the visuals called for bass, it was there.
> 
> 
> This movie FELT really good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris




I'm in the southeastern U.S. We're expecting a huge snow storm tomorrow evening so I guess I'll watch this then in all it's 7.2 surround sound channels of glory.


----------



## djoberg

Okay, I just finished watching the credits roll for _Ender's Game_. I can't wait to see the Frequency Charts for this one; I was in "Audio Nirvana" during several scenes. I played those scenes at reference and even though I couldn't see myself, I felt the huge smile on my face. Add to the rock solid audio some of the best black levels I've ever seen on my KURO Elite (my KURO actually whispered to me "This is the kind of movie my creator designed and made me for!) and you have a dynamite Blu-ray. The only downside was the movie itself...it left something to be desired...but that's okay because the rush I received from the audio/video made up for the rather lame premise of the movie. Let me add, for all you PQ buffs out there, the SHADOW DETAILS were just as good as the amazing BLACK LEVELS, along with some spot-on FLESH TONES, astounding DEPTH, and razor-sharp CLARITY.


----------



## cchunter

Just got done renting Enders Game on Vudu. Bass, dynamics, extension were all top notch even on DD+. I really enjoyed this movie and it was way above my expectations. This is a must buy for me and will sound and look even better on bluray.


----------



## wilesone

WOW! Enders game elf was crazy in my room. It made things rattle in my house that I have never heard rattle from any of the big hitters mentioned here. And this was the rental with the lossy track, not sure if that really makes much difference. Definately am buying this one. I enjoyed the movie very much too.


----------



## thecloneranger


for cloverfield skip to chapter 5 or 6 cant remember exactly witch. its when theyre walking down a street then all of a sudden u get a great audio mix of the mnster attacking and soldiers and tanks firing at it. its audio not visual bliss. ive out that on when my friends where here to show off my sub and at first its all talking and my friends are wondering why im  showing this......than boom it hits. theyre just left absolutely speechless!!


----------



## Mrkazador

My favorite scene in cloverfield is when the bridge crashes down. There's this low end rumble that shakes the ground, love it.


----------



## Bassoholic

Just finished All is lost and disappointed as it has one or two scenes with some bass. Not my type of movie also.
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) One actor movie and he says a few words for the entire movie


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bassoholic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100#post_24346202
> 
> 
> Just finished All is lost and disappointed as it has one or two scenes with some bass. Not my type of movie also.
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) One actor movie and he says a few words for the entire movie



I personally thought the film had great sound design overall!


Soundworkscollection has a piece on it


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecloneranger*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14070#post_24346016
> 
> 
> for cloverfield skip to chapter 5 or 6 cant remember exactly witch. its when theyre walking down a street then all of a sudden u get a great audio mix of the mnster attacking and soldiers and tanks firing at it. its audio not visual bliss. ive out that on when my friends where here to show off my sub and at first its all talking and my friends are wondering why im  showing this......than boom it hits. theyre just left absolutely speechless!!



That is my favorite scene, there's a M109 and a AT4 going off in that scene. Really like the "height" effects in that scene. Also really like the sound of the M109 driving by the camera.


----------



## Follz20

The Hunger Games - Catching Fire DD 5.1:

 


No/very little ULF, but still a very enjoyable mix IMO.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14080_40#post_24346140
> 
> 
> My favorite scene in cloverfield is when the bridge crashes down. There's this low end rumble that shakes the ground, love it.



+1, Also for me this is the only film that I really cared for the shaky camera effect as for some reason it works here, all others I didn't even bother watching, between it and the legendary audio I feel is a unique movie experience


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14070#post_24345677
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it. Opinions like most films will vary. The shaky cam did not bother me considering the film (found footage type).



Same. The bass in this one is excellent and is one of my top ten bass favorites. A sorts of crazy loud and deep. Definitely a sound mix to match the roller coaster ride that the movie is.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100#post_24346140
> 
> 
> My favorite scene in cloverfield is when the bridge crashes down. There's this low end rumble that shakes the ground, love it.



Hell yeah, that's my favorite part too.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100#post_24346208
> 
> 
> That is my favorite scene, there's a M109 and a AT4 going off in that scene. Really like the "height" effects in that scene. Also really like the sound of the M109 driving by the camera.



Damn. You guys are making me want to watch Cloverfield again. Haven't watched it in a while....



Now I have to watch it on _this_.

















I'm scared.


----------



## clarkkent06


Saw Ender's Game.  Great soundtrack!  And I also liked the movie as well.  The books, from my childhood, are great as well.  And apparently there are a whole ton more in the same universe


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Follz20*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100#post_24346224
> 
> 
> The Hunger Games - Catching Fire DD 5.1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No/very little ULF, but still a very enjoyable mix IMO.




Hmm in theaters, the lightning scenes seem good


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100#post_24346328
> 
> 
> Same. The bass in this one is excellent and is one of my top ten bass favorites. A sorts of crazy loud and deep. Definitely a sound mix to match the roller coaster ride that the movie is.
> 
> Hell yeah, that's my favorite part too.
> 
> Damn. You guys are making me want to watch Cloverfield again. Haven't watched it in a while....
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to watch it on _this_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm scared.



After you do, tell me what you think about that scene!


Btw you going to Ivans?


----------



## Ray77085

I've noticed the Movie Bass list has been updated. To my surprise, the Movie (The Conjuring) is only a 3.5 star ???? I thought that movie hit real hard on the Blu Ray disc edition.


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800#post_24313158
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have a noise floor problem??? Have you tried quieting the room down?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800#post_24314075
> 
> 
> Hey Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> 
> I think I was just having a sensitive day - partly because I was watching it with a (female) friend and I'm always aware that I probably listen a little louder than such delicate creatures would like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a BD dynamic range is always greater than watching the TV, for example, and partly because (IIRC) the downstairs neighbours might have been in, and I always try to temper my listening volumes when they are around 'just in case'. No complaints so far with my SVS but my DIY subs (when they are finally finished...) may be a different matter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hopeful that my noisefloor is pretty good - concrete block apartment construction, double glazing, thick loft insulation, concrete skim on the floor, underlay and carpet on top, and what I think are solid wood internal doors - but I need to measure it when I get a laptop and mic! All I know is that when it's late at night and I've turned everything off, including the fishtank pump, I can sometimes hear my own heart beating in my ears, I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever make it to Japan, I would love to look you up!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13800#post_24314125
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Wrong type of "noise floor."



Do you mean the electronics noise floor rather than the effective noise floor in the room??


I am n00b!







lol


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100#post_24346664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the electronics noise floor rather than the effective noise floor in the room??
> 
> 
> I am n00b!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



No problem being a noob!










If you have a noisy floor, use screws to hold it down...stops the boards from rattling!










Yes, electronic noise floor. Dead silent when no content is playing.


----------



## missyman

Watched all is lost last night. Wasn't overly impressed with the bass content but their was a few moments.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14040#post_24342363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10620#post_23766965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10590#post_23763918
> 
> 
> To everyone reading this and wondering what some of the most demanding scenes are, I made a post in a different thread regarding someone tripping a breaker on the Washington Monument scene in Olympus Has Fallen after never having that problem before. Because it might be useful and particularly illustrative to some others reading this forum, here's the bulk of my post with minor edits in [brackets].
> 
> 
> I think what's going on here [re: breaker popping] is that the OHF Washington Monument scene asks your amps, wiring, and breakers to pass a LARGE amount of current for a very long time, about 21 seconds as shown in this SL graph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scene finishes with a huge blast at the end. What's likely happening is your breaker is really warm and close to tripping to begin with in that scene, after passing so much current for so long, then the last four seconds and the final bit with content to DC pops it over the edge. The end of that scene asks your bass managed system (not running hot) to produce 124dB, and a large portion of it from dc-3Hz.
> 
> 
> A more efficient amp (if that's truly what the IPR is) might work, although the end of that scene is a LOT to ask of an amp @ 2ohms, same for your wiring/breaker.
> 
> 
> Take some heart, though - that's about the worst case scenario your system is ever going to see. There really aren't any scenes that compare with that one in terms of intensity & duration.
> 
> 
> TIH Cop Car Smash is fun, but isn't close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTTYD's Dragon Crash is a powerful effect, but the duration isn't [comparable]:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOTW's Plane Crash has deep content, for sure, but doesn't ask for the same sustained output:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [It was brought up that the Pulse Server Room scene might present an interesting comparison.]
> 
> 
> [Pulse Server Room Scene isn't a] constant duration effect, and not [nearly] as intense:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, it's hard to find another scene directly comparable to Olympus Has Fallen's Washington Monument scene.
> 
> 
> However, I did find one:
> 
> 
> The Last Airbender's Water Wall scene is the only thing that comes close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's [much] longer than OHF's WashMon scene (4x longer), but less intense and not as deep [especially in the content around and below 20Hz].
> 
> 
> So, I think if you can get your settings & system dialed in to where you never clip or trip the breaker on the OHF WashMon scene, AND you have all the output you could ever want (even to show off), you'll never have to worry again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even the legendary War of the Worlds - Pods Emerge scene can compare. It's really darn good, but it's missing the unrelenting, constant use of the _full_ bandwidth for such a duration. Here's proof:
> 
> 
> War of the Worlds - Pods Emerge scene, Death Ray sequence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, War of the Worlds - Pods Emerge scene, ground cracking sequence
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For your consideration, I present All Is Lost (1:24:27-1:25:22):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the OHF Washington Monument scene, but it's still quite long, loud, and very deep.
Click to expand...


For comparison, Ender's Game - Rocket Launch scene (1:05:25-1:05:36). It's not that great, by contrast - too short, and no deep content, but it is pretty loud and (purposely) clipped!


----------



## BeeMan458

I don't care how someone wishes to write the narrative, all I see is everything that our system won't play in an authoritative way. I know, I'm missing, what, 0.5% of tracked material? But graphs like this do highlight what's not being reproduced.


----------



## ozar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100#post_24347181
> 
> 
> Watched all is lost last night. Wasn't overly impressed with the bass content but their was a few moments.



That's exactly what I experienced with it. Good audio quality overall, but not great.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100#post_24347382
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I experienced with it. Good audio quality overall, but not great.



That's what I find interesting. I watched the movie, and it didn't register to me as a great bass flick. By the numbers, it's pretty potent. But when there was some mystery around which movies Nube was referring to, All Is Lost never crossed my mind.


----------



## mumps

As a side note, the DTS intro for Ender's Game was fantastic...


Chris


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100#post_24347339
> 
> 
> I don't care how someone wishes to write the narrative, all I see is everything that our system won't play in an authoritative way. I know, I'm missing, what, 0.5% of tracked material? But graphs like this do highlight what's not being reproduced.





Learn how to use Spectrumlab and show us how much you are missing!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24347423
> 
> 
> Learn how to use Spectrumlab and show us how much you are missing!



Thanks for the recommendation. Being a simple mind, I'm good as I realize that REW has shown me, anything below 11Hz, is pretty much going be lost.


...










With the wife out of the house for a few days, I get to watch some bass heavy movies with bad scrips. Today's bad scripted, bass heavy movie will be "Getaway."


-


----------



## Brian Fineberg

you gonna like getaway...well the bass anyhow


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24347486
> 
> 
> you gonna like getaway...well the bass anyhow



Cool. Not being Hugh Heftner, I can't enjoy Selena because even at 21......she still looks like she's fifteen.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100#post_24347467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24347423
> 
> 
> Learn how to use Spectrumlab and show us how much you are missing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. Being a simple mind, I'm good as I realize that REW has shown me, anything below 11Hz, is pretty much going be lost.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the wife out of the house for a few days, I get to watch some bass heavy movies with bad scrips. Today's bad scripted, bass heavy movie will be "Getaway."
> 
> 
> -
Click to expand...




Actually, SpectrumLab is fun to play around with as compared with REW and such. You don't even have to buy anything as you already own everything that you need to use SL.


----------



## missyman

I thought getaway was a fantastic bass flick. That's it though . Movie sucked.IMO


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24347536
> 
> 
> Actually, SpectrumLab is fun to play around with as compared with REW and such. You don't even have to buy anything as you already own everything that you need to use SL.



After getting our latest system up and running, I'm a bit tech-no-toasted.


Before making this last step, I put about a year into budget subs, REW, upgrading subwoofer driver/radiators, adding Anti-Mode 8033S II and learning how to get the best out of an inexpensive subwoofer system with all the tools available. After getting this home schooled education, I stepped up, went the "Full Monte," beat the CC to death and picked up a XT32/SubEQ HT capable AVR, matching universal blu-ray player and two HO subwoofers. Now that the exercise is complete, I come here, look at all the pretty graphs and see what I can and can't have as I'd have to step-up to a pair of S2s to get to the next performance level. The point, thank-you for the invite but I'm going pass and just enjoy what we have.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24347546
> 
> 
> I thought getaway was a fantastic bass flick. That's it though . Movie sucked.IMO



...










Glad the wife is out of the house as she tends to remember any sucky movies we sit down with. Her all time fav to harass me about is "Zoolander." I'm sure there's somebody somewhere that thought that was just the best darn movie but it didn't work when I took the wife and in-laws to dinner and a movie.


...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I thoroughly enjoy zoolander.....so I am one of those folks...


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100#post_24347467
> 
> 
> With the wife out of the house for a few days, I get to watch some bass heavy movies with bad scrips. Today's bad scripted, bass heavy movie will be "Getaway."
> 
> 
> -





my wife is outa town as well...she's in Minot ND bless her heart



but while she's away I watched "all is lost" last nite at -10...



all this talk about "cloverfield" has me thinkin bout crankin that up tonite...-5 maybe?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24347622
> 
> 
> I thoroughly enjoy zoolander.....so I am one of those folks...



I made up for it by taking them all to another dinner and movie night out and we saw "Bandits." All was forgiven.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24347660
> 
> 
> my wife is outa town as well...she's in Minot ND bless her heart


 Oh my!


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100#post_24347397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100#post_24347382
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I experienced with it. Good audio quality overall, but not great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I find interesting. I watched the movie, and it didn't register to me as a great bass flick. By the numbers, it's pretty potent. But when there was some mystery around which movies Nube was referring to, All Is Lost never crossed my mind.
Click to expand...


It's very similar to Elysium in the PvA, although a bit louder in level. Weren't you one of the people who thought Elysium was mediocre? Yeah, you were - I just searched this thread for your comments on it. Maybe there's a pattern emerging here...I think we argued about that very thing once before. Perhaps your hearing is just different on the ELF stuff, and/or you find the higher (30-50Hz) frequency effects more impressive? Or, maybe re-measuring your system is in order? I dunno, but it's an interesting discussion.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100#post_24347727
> 
> 
> It's very similar to Elysium in the PvA, although a bit louder in level. Weren't you one of the people who thought Elysium was mediocre? Yeah, you were - I just searched this thread for your comments on it. Maybe there's a pattern emerging here...I think we argued about that very thing once before. Perhaps your hearing is just different on the ELF stuff, and/or you find the higher (30-50Hz) frequency effects more impressive? Or, maybe re-measuring your system is in order? I dunno, but it's an interesting discussion.



Nope, no pattern. My issue with Elysium was in comparison to a copy I had with 10+ db on the LFE. Very different effect with such a level swing. My "issue" with AIL, if you can even call it that, is that it doesn't really stand out as a bass movie. There are some moments, but nothing I'd play to show off my system. Perhaps it's the lack of visual cues (stuff blowing up, massive things falling). But I don't prefer 30 Hz bass, and my system hasn't changed--still flat to ~6 Hz.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14130#post_24347791
> 
> 
> Nope, no pattern. My issue with Elysium was in comparison to a copy I had with 10+ db on the LFE. Very different effect with such a level swing. My "issue" with AIL, if you can even call it that, is that it doesn't really stand out as a bass movie. There are some moments, but nothing I'd play to show off my system. Perhaps it's the lack of visual cues (stuff blowing up, massive things falling). But I don't prefer 30 Hz bass, and my system hasn't changed--still flat to ~6 Hz.




I totally understand that. As much as I liked Captain Phillips for example for bass, it would never make my list for demo purposes as there are just not any standout type moments that we typically think about when it comes to impressive bass films. I mean would I throw on anything in CP instead of the WM scene for example in OHF if I wanted to demo my system to someone?







I haven't seen All is Lost yet, but is it similar to something like Captain Phillips where there are really no standout type moments with the exception of the one big bass scene that is being talked about here?


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100#post_24346567
> 
> 
> I've noticed the Movie Bass list has been updated. To my surprise, the Movie (The Conjuring) is only a 3.5 star ???? I thought that movie hit real hard on the Blu Ray disc edition.


I agree The Conjuring should be at least 4 star or better IMO. The bass had my stomach muscles clenched and my hair standing up.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14130#post_24347859
> 
> 
> I totally understand that. As much as I liked Captain Phillips for example for bass, it would never make my list for demo purposes as there are just not any standout type moments that we typically think about when it comes to impressive bass films. I haven't seen All is Lost yet, but is it similar to something like Captain Phillips where there are really no standout type moments with the exception of the one big bass scene that is being talked about here?



I'd say yes, in general. But I liked Captain Phillips more, actually. The bass in it was used to build up the tension and more to support the plot--it was like a character in the movie, but also with no standout moments. Much of AIL has not much going on onscreen. I can't see myself ever watching that movie again, but was really impressed with the design of Captain Phillips and will rewatch at some point. But you should rent AIL and let us know what you think.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100#post_24346567
> 
> 
> I've noticed the Movie Bass list has been updated. To my surprise, the Movie (The Conjuring) is only a 3.5 star ???? I thought that movie hit real hard on the Blu Ray disc edition.



That's because the OP updates them, mostly without input from the other posters nowadays. But I agree, 3.5 is definitely too low.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24347859
> 
> 
> I totally understand that. As much as I liked Captain Phillips for example for bass, it would never make my list for demo purposes as there are just not any standout type moments that we typically think about when it comes to impressive bass films.



Our last demo scene was "Act of Valor".....the insertion/extraction scene into the jungle hideaway where the CIA operative was located.


In my opinion, any bass demo scene has to be two things.....full on continuous reference level play and the whole room (floor, sofa, walls, feet, body, everything) has to rock-n-roll.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14130#post_24347943
> 
> 
> Our last demo scene was "Act of Valor".....the insertion/extraction scene into the jungle hideaway where the CIA operative was located.



I have to revisit that scene, because I don't recall being impressed with that movie at all, even though that was the best scene. I did have a different setup at the time, though.


----------



## nube

No demo worthy scenes in AIL? It has what sure looks to be the lowest, longest, loudest bass scene ever, besides the OHF - Washington Monument scene. That sure qualifies as demo-worthy to me.







I also think AIL had a lot of ELF that was used to build tension. But, I'll grant you that the movie was pretty boring and frequently annoying, to me.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24347951
> 
> 
> I have to revisit that scene, because I don't recall being impressed with that movie at all, even though that was the best scene. I did have a different setup at the time, though.



Currently our go-to demo scenes are the last few scenes in "Unstoppable," the crash scene.....starting with "The Two Bills" in FOTP and the insertion/extraction scene in "Act Of Valor."


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100#post_24346407
> 
> 
> After you do, tell me what you think about that scene!
> 
> 
> Btw you going to Ivans?



You bet! Anddd.... you bet!










Are you still going?


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14130#post_24347961
> 
> 
> No demo worthy scenes in AIL? It has what sure looks to be the lowest, longest, loudest bass scene ever, besides the OHF - Washington Monument scene. That sure qualifies as demo-worthy to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think AIL had a lot of ELF that was used to build tension. But, I'll grant you that the movie was pretty boring and frequently annoying, to me.



Again, not everything hits everyone the same way. I mentioned visual cues. That might be playing a big role in it. I can play that scene back just fine, with my subs and the added effect of my dual Buttkickers. But I didn't even remember it as a standout scene until I saw the graph. The Wash Monument scene? I replayed that TWICE while I was watching the movie the first time. Lol. Different strokes and all that.


----------



## BCRSS

I did watch Gravity and found that there was a low hum in many scenes that kept a constant vibration in my couch. Not earth shattering but just a vibration that added more to the scene.


----------



## LowTech1

Justice League War had really good sound,some good explosions as well.


----------



## BeeMan458

Just finished "Getaway." Not big on the plot, the acting was pretty good. The script was thin and a bit slow at one point but overall, as an action flix, very will done......


and


..............the ULF was phenomenal.

*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Just before the power generation station blew, the front sub floated air across the floor because the subwoofer's driver was working so hard. Lots of tactile sensation and throughout the movie, the subs were getting a work out. When the Shelby rolled, there was a three second, intentional screen blackout.....I thought the system had blown but after replaying the scene, I found it was part of the effects.


For a LFE channel workout, very well done and if the individual is an under forty something personality and they want to put their subwoofers through a workout, I would highly recommend this movie. If you're a sixty something kinda guy like I am, it's PG13 and if you think your subwoofer is up to the task, your system will definitely get a workout but you're not going get much of a plot.


...










-


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BCRSS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24348228
> 
> 
> I did watch Gravity and found that there was a low hum in many scenes that kept a constant vibration in my couch. Not earth shattering but just a vibration that added more to the scene.


 

There is lots of 20hz content in Gravity but its not real loud. Like you said, a low hum.


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100#post_24347144
> 
> 
> No problem being a noob!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a noisy floor, use screws to hold it down...stops the boards from rattling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, electronic noise floor. Dead silent when no content is playing.


haha!











I thought as much - I think it's pretty quiet, I don't really notice any hiss from it when it's cranked up but nothing's actually playing, but it's no Steinway Lyngdorf all-digital system! lol


When/if I ever get a laptop sorted out for home (that isn't a locked-down work one...







) I will attempt to measure it all on REW


----------



## RugerRell

I thought most of Gravity sounded like 30-40hz stuff. I didn't even think the 3D was that great in it, but I think its because Warner used a crappy 2k source.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RugerRell*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24348929
> 
> 
> I thought most of Gravity sounded like 30-40hz stuff. I didn't even think the 3D was that great in it, but I think its because Warner used a crappy 2k source.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RugerRell*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14130#post_24348929
> 
> 
> I thought most of Gravity sounded like 30-40hz stuff. I didn't even think the 3D was that great in it, but I think its because Warner used a crappy 2k source.




Thanks for the early report. I assume you watched the blu ray? What did you not like about the 3d?


Thanks!


----------



## bori

Enders game beSt bass movie I have seen in years.


----------



## xMEATx

I just finished AIL, some good bass moments, but to me, Captain Phillips was a better movie for bass effects and plot. AIL was kinda of a sleeper for me.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24349027



I see these types of graphs posted all the time but I'm clueless what I'm looking at.










My guess, it's a compilation of the whole movie but I can't figure out any timing as all I see is dB and Hz.


...


----------



## nube

That's because they're just a measurement of the peak and average levels for the entire duration of a selection, be it a movie, clip, track, etc. That's why they're called PvA, or Peak vs. Average graphs. Peak (green) is the loudest point in that selection (from full scale [dBFS], or 0 on the graph, which is about 128.2dB on a BR disc with a 7.1 uncompressed mix), and the average (red) is the average level of all content on the disc at that frequency.


Don't necessarily put too much stock in the numbers from those graphs, or dBFS, as not everyone measures the actual uncompressed content from the disc. What's most important is the shape of each curve. One that peaks in the RED (average) trace at a certain frequency and drops sharply after that on the left side is generally filtered, whether it be filtered by the sound recordist, the sound designer, or by the mixer. How much it's filtered can be figured out by the slope of the curve. An unfiltered mix tends to have similar levels all the way from 50Hz (or so) on down on the average trace. The peaks are relatively meaningless.


Data-bass uses the methodology of the -10dB point from the highest point in the measured range as the "extension" rating for that movie, either on peak or average. In the Gravity chart you quoted, that'd be somewhere around the 17-18Hz range, looks like.


Hope that helps.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14130#post_24347943
> 
> 
> Our last demo scene was "Act of Valor".....the insertion/extraction scene into the jungle hideaway where the CIA operative was located.
> 
> 
> In my opinion, any bass demo scene has to be two things.....full on continuous reference level play and the whole room (floor, sofa, walls, feet, body, everything) has to rock-n-roll.



The two scenes I really like from that movie (overall I didn't like the movie) was when the SWCCs are inserted and when the Los Angeles sub submerges


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24349524
> 
> 
> The two scenes I really like from that movie (overall I didn't like the movie) was when the SWCCs are inserted and when the Los Angeles sub submerges



.....^^^


Why's that?


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14130#post_24349173
> 
> 
> Enders game beSt bass movie I have seen in years.



I can't say it's the best I've seen in years, but it was very impressive. During the rocket launch scene I was able to turn the volume to reference (my wife was gone







) and man was that a rush! I see from the Frequency Chart that was posted that that scene only went down to 20 Hz...well, let's not minimize the effect that can be HEARD and FELT with true 20 Hz bass.
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) There were other decent scenes, such as the final battle and the blowing up of the Alien's planet, but the rocket launch scene was by far the best.


My bad! I corrected it, but sorry for those who may have read it. I still left the part about the rocket launch because that had already been stated on the Frequency Chart.


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24349639
> 
> 
> There were other decent scenes...



WTH!!!!


Since the movie just came out yesterday how about a spoiler alert.


----------



## RugerRell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14130#post_24349046
> 
> 
> Thanks for the early report. I assume you watched the blu ray? What did you not like about the 3d?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Don't get me wrong the 3D was good, I just wasn't blown away. I expected the picture quality to be better. Warner probably wants to cash in again when they come out with a 4k master or something.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14130#post_24349639
> 
> 
> I can't say it's the best I've seen in years, but it was very impressive. During the rocket launch scene I was able to turn the volume to reference (my wife was gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and man was that a rush! I see from the Frequency Chart that was posted that that scene only went down to 20 Hz...well, let's not minimize the effect that can be HEARD and FELT with true 20 Hz bass.
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) There were other decent scenes, such as the final battle and the blowing up of the Alien's planet, but the rocket launch scene was by far the best.
> 
> 
> My bad! I corrected it, but sorry for those who may have read it. I still left the part about the rocket launch because that had already been stated on the Frequency Chart.




What other Bass movies have been better?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14130#post_24349577
> 
> 
> .....^^^
> 
> 
> Why's that?



Too many.plot holes imho !


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24350062
> 
> 
> Too many.plot holes imho !



Fair enough. Thanks!


----------



## spidey.joe80

What a great year for bass movies this is turning out to be.









Enders Game, All is Lost, Escape Plan were all very good.

All is Lost was like Captain Philips on crack!
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) That Tanker scene
was great.

Were gonna need someone to make a new demo disc soon!


----------



## missyman

Escape plan was great! All is lost was so so. Imo


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14130#post_24349781
> 
> 
> What other Bass movies have been better?



I'll get back to you on that, but off the top of my head I think _Man of Steel_ had great bass throughout the 2+ hour running time. I know others that participate on this thread will disagree with this, but it sounded great on my system.


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14160#post_24350409
> 
> 
> I'll get back to you on that, but off the top of my head I think *Man of Steel* had great bass throughout the 2+ hour running time. I know others that participate on this thread will disagree with this, *but it sounded great on my system.*


In the end that's all that matters.


----------



## Bassoholic

Just finish watching Halo 4-forward unto dawn. Holy smoke 5 stars in my book for both output and extension even with watching at -15 MV due to late night. Highly recommended.


----------



## rhed

How low does f.Irene scene go in BHD? I played the scene atleast six times before tripping the breakers. I watched my subs during that scene and man my drivers go through a work out. In that scene it's more structural shakes. And I can feel like wind blowing through the hairs on my legs.. Lol. Don't know how to describe it. Hmm, and I don't know how much dbs my subs were hitting. But my MV was at -4 with a very mild HC on the subs.


----------



## Mrkazador

I think its 5hz.


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14160#post_24351108
> 
> 
> I think its 5hz.



Could it be that I've repeatedly played that scene that trip my breakers? All four of my subs is on its own dedicated 20 amp circuit. But one of em is sharing the circuit with the receiver and the TV. But 3 of the subs trip. And thing is the one sharing the A/V equipment didn't trip.. Wtf?


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bassoholic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14160#post_24351097
> 
> 
> Just finish watching Halo 4-forward unto dawn. Holy smoke 5 stars in my book for both output and extension even with watching at -15 MV due to late night. Highly recommended.



Where did you watch it on Netflix?


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14160#post_24351106
> 
> 
> How low does f.Irene scene go in BHD? I played the scene atleast six times before tripping the breakers. I watched my subs during that scene and man my drivers go through a work out. In that scene it's more structural shakes. And I can feel like wind blowing through the hairs on my legs.. Lol. Don't know how to describe it. Hmm, and I don't know how much dbs my subs were hitting. But my MV was at -4 with a very mild HC on the subs.



Just checked the Antimode 2.0. The HC was disabled. Huh?


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_50#post_24346140
> 
> 
> My favorite scene in cloverfield is when the bridge crashes down. There's this low end rumble that shakes the ground, love it.



Around what time stamp is this scene? I'm struggling to remember a bridge crashing scene in Cloverfield.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14070#post_24344669
> 
> 
> Ender’s Game 7.1 DTS-MA
> 
> watched full reference - slight house curve ( DSP PGM 2 on submersives)
> 
> 
> Fantastic audio track – really liked the presentation and mix
> 
> Nice extension and weight – superb quality –
> 
> Nice wide soundstage – tons of detail -
> 
> Oh and the black level on the video – wow
> 
> Great disc all around



Great summary and could not agree more. Wow! Fantastic bass/audio track and tons of detail. Top notch PQ on top of it all. GREAT disc. Need to track down a used copy at some point to experience the full lossless track. Both rocket launch scenes were awesome for LFE, the
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) planet burning up toward the end
and a number of other moments.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24351150
> 
> 
> 
> Around what time stamp is this scene? I'm struggling to remember a bridge crashing scene in Cloverfield.


 

00:26:30


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14160_40#post_24351176
> 
> 
> Great summary and could not agree more. Wow! Fantastic bass/audio track and tons of detail. Top notch PQ on top of it all. GREAT disc. Need to track down a used copy at some point to experience the full lossless track. Both rocket launch scenes were awesome for LFE, the
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) planet burning up toward the end
> and a number of other moments.




With all this no full lossless talk, along with a reported first rate audio and video, has me tempted to just send my Netflix copy back and just buy it


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14160#post_24351176
> 
> 
> Great summary and could not agree more. Wow! Fantastic bass/audio track and tons of detail. Top notch PQ on top of it all. GREAT disc. Need to track down a used copy at some point to experience the full lossless track. .



sweet -

Have 3 on tap to watch - Halo , All is Lost and a movie I finally found a copy of Inside (2007) "À l'intérieur"

noting till weekend thou - Exam week in my household - something about 115 DB 20Hz being distracting .

little off topic watched some nice music/documentaries recently - Sound City and Marley -both sounded superb in lossless .

hearing Marley in DTSMA amazing - best his stuff ever sounded


----------



## lefthandluke

curious to hear what you think of "all is lost" GP...


split reviews...but i find myself siding with nube as far as bass is concerned...



that Marley doc sounds interesting tho...was that a pbs broadcast or disc...?





umm...nevermind...DTSMA


----------



## detroit1

can anyone post the time stamps of the best sounding scenes in Oblivion?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14160#post_24351310
> 
> 
> sweet -
> 
> Have 3 on tap to watch - Halo , All is Lost and a movie I finally found a copy of Inside (2007) "À l'intérieur"
> 
> noting till weekend thou - Exam week in my household - something about 115 DB 20Hz being distracting .
> 
> little off topic watched some nice music/documentaries recently - Sound City and Marley -both sounded superb in lossless .
> 
> hearing Marley in DTSMA amazing - best his stuff ever sounded



Thanks for the Marley rec. Was pleasantly surprised Netflix had this on blu ray.







Should get it next week. All is Lost and Carrie up next from NF.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14160#post_24351199
> 
> 
> With all this no full lossless talk, along with a reported first rate audio and video, has me tempted to just send my Netflix copy back and just buy it




The lossy track must be the same mix and still sounds great. You might as well watch it since you already have it there and see what you think before buying. I am sure you will love it from a technical perspective, but the movie itself may or may not be your cup of tea. Either way, it's a fantastic HT ride.


----------



## mo949

usually the lossless track is not the same as the DD track. That said, I saw the DD track and thought the bass was awesome.


Are the graphs based on the DD track?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14160#post_24352855
> 
> 
> usually the lossless track is not the same as the DD track. That said, I saw the DD track and thought the bass was awesome.
> 
> 
> Are the graphs based on the DD track?




Interesting. I really have not seen too many comparisons, but I figured they would be the same mix. How are the mixes different between the DD and MA track on Enders Game? I am also curious what the general volume difference is between the two tracks.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24352356
> 
> 
> can anyone post the time stamps of the best sounding scenes in Oblivion?


 

These are my favorite scenes from the movie.

 

00:09:00 - repairing drone in stadium

00:19:00 - tom cruise falls down, bass sweep.

01:08:00 - I don't know why I like this one, just a cool scene.

01:55:00 - ending


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24353252
> 
> 
> 00:19:00 - tom cruise falls down, bass sweep.



I know you're being thoughtful so forgive me, you have to admit, that reads funny.


...


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14160#post_24351318
> 
> 
> curious to hear what you think of "all is lost" GP...
> 
> 
> split reviews...but i find myself siding with nube as far as bass is concerned...
> 
> 
> 
> that Marley doc sounds interesting tho...was that a pbs broadcast or disc...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umm...nevermind...DTSMA



for sure on all I lost - looking forward to it

Marley was feature film but got limited run

Its a must for any fan - well any music lover really


----------



## mo949

looking forward to all is lost tonight. Description on the netflix sleeve says there is zero dialogue..... the guy has to at least talk to himself (or wilson) lol


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920#post_24330712
> 
> 
> You commented: "Maybe different subs and/or room would change things for me and then again maybe not."
> 
> 
> What I'm not understanding, without standards, how can anybody know what anything is going sound like in anybody's listening venue?
> 
> "Act of Valor"
> 
> Boat Scene
> 
> 
> Producers and Sound Engineers sit down and painstakingly work to master a noteworthy effort and then folks come along and mash it all up and it just makes no sense. I openly acknowledge that I've gone over to the dark side so pretty much, I've lost my impartiality when I read how people run their systems at a measured 10dB hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


Bee what happened to this thought? Looks like Luke brought you back to the good side lol


So much for being a purist


----------



## bear123


Brian how easy did you find it to use your mindsp, and how effective was it?  I have mine ordered and the email said I would also have to purchase and download a plugin? I have not checked on this yet.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14160#post_24353819
> 
> 
> Brian how easy did you find it to use your mindsp, and how effective was it?  I have mine ordered and the email said I would also have to purchase and download a plugin? I have not checked on this yet.


Very easy. But yes you have to download a plugin. Once you run REW you can have it create filters specifically for the MINIdsp. Then you import them over an boom your done.


When it comes in pm me and I'll help you through it.


----------



## bear123


Cool thanks, I should be able to mess with it around the 26th.  I assume it will be here before then.  Going to do some before and after graphs of the PB2000, which hopefully some will find helpful as there are no reviews of this sub yet.  Going to see if there is any benefit(or detriment) to running a PSW110 in conjunction for room smoothing mid bass if needed.  Especially since the subs are so mismatched I am curious to see the effect.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I recommend buying the plugin now. Play around with it a bit to get used to it and see what all the settings are all about. It will reduce the learning curve once it come in.



The beauty if the MINIdsp is you can immediately run an REW sweep and see the change immediately. Or while playing bass heavy content you can hear the change in real time. Very cool.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14160#post_24353921
> 
> 
> I recommend buying the plugin now. Play around with it a bit to get used to it and see what all the settings are all about. It will reduce the learning curve once it come in.
> 
> 
> 
> The beauty if the MINIdsp is you can immediately run an REW sweep and see the change immediately. Or while playing bass heavy content you can hear the change in real time. Very cool.


Good suggestion, had not considered that.  I am off till Monday so will do just that.  Thanks.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24353762
> 
> 
> Bee what happened to this thought? Looks like Luke brought you back to the good side lol
> 
> 
> So much for being a purist



It was a very disturbing experience, I got ran over by reality. It's hard to say no when you're all tangled up in bicycle parts and horse manure.


...










(everybody else was doing it so I guess it's not a crime to try it and dang if it didn't work for our system)


----------



## MKtheater

Hey, HT is about what one prefers in their own home, all I am saying is that the stronger my low end became, the least amount of hot LFE was needed. I used to run 12 dBs hot with my 4 LLT's tuned to 13hz. 10 dBs hot with everything until my 12x12 system and I ran that 5 dBs hot. Now this IB gets flat with the Bassis boosting the low end only.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14190#post_24353957
> 
> 
> It was a very disturbing experience, I got ran over by reality. It's hard to say no when you're all tangled up in bicycle parts and horse manure.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (everybody else was doing it so I guess it's not a crime to try it and dang if it didn't work for our system)



Welcome! It's fun on this side.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24354074
> 
> 
> Welcome! It's fun on this side.



Thanks!


...










All I can say is, it's much better and I'm much happier with the volume turned down -10dB and the bass levels jacked up +13dB over Audyssey, reference level flat. I'm quite sure the wife will be well pleased with the "adjustments" also.


-


----------



## mo949

another trick I learned about boosting the bass with Audyssey was to disable dynamic eq and use the Tone Controls for bass as well. That way you could apply a shelf above 80-100hz as well without any other EQ toys. And if you feel the surrounds 'disappeared' just bump those up while you are at it


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100#post_24346407
> 
> 
> After you do, tell me what you think about that scene!
> 
> 
> Btw you going to Ivans?


_WHEW!!!_


I watched Cloverfield yesterday and lived to tell the tale.










Kevin, that scene in the street sounded pretty damn good.


I love the shot right before Hud gets knocked into the subway. The monster looks right at the camera and screams. A true s**t-your-pants moment if I've seen one. Damned near ripped the house open.


The bass, not the monster.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14190#post_24354083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24354074
> 
> 
> Welcome! It's fun on this side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is, it's much better and I'm much happier with the volume turned down -10dB and the bass levels jacked up +13dB over Audyssey, reference level flat. I'm quite sure the wife will be well pleased with the "adjustments" also.
> 
> 
> -
Click to expand...



Yup, playback at calibrated reference level is a bit too loud for my taste.


For "loud" playback I playback at about -5 dBrl.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14160_80#post_24354156
> 
> 
> Yup, playback at calibrated reference level is a bit too loud for my taste.
> 
> 
> For "loud" playback I playback at about -5 dBrl.



That's why I'm always curious when people say they are running their subs hot. I listen at -5 to -10 and have raised my sub output to compensate. +5 at reference is a lot different than +5 at -10.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100_100#post_24354303
> 
> 
> That's why I'm always curious when people say they are running their subs hot. I listen at -5 to -10 and have raised my sub output to compensate. +5 at reference is a lot different than +5 at -10.



That's why I set it up the way I did. Now I can listen at -10dB MVC and still have full bass reference level as I jacked the bass up +13dB.







And what's sweet about this setup, there's no worry about frying the subs because they're no higher than normal reference level playback. Nothing but the good stuff.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14160_80#post_24354466
> 
> 
> That's why I set it up the way I did. Now I can listen at -10dB MVC and still have full bass reference level as I jacked the bass up +13dB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's sweet about this setup, there's no worry about frying the subs because they're no higher than normal reference level playback. Nothing but the good stuff.



Were you worried about frying them before?


Just keep in mind that there are a lot of movies that have really "hot" soundtracks (WOTW, etc). The nice thing about not running aggressive is those with under performing subs don't have to worry about a hot track taxing their subs to the point of clipping or bottoming.


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14190#post_24354155
> 
> _WHEW!!!_
> 
> 
> I watched Cloverfield yesterday and lived to tell the tale.





yep...that movie is a blast


i gotta say tho...during the surprise party when the monster first hit (when the party had moved to the roof)...that scared the hell outa me...


set the stage for the rest of the movie for sure...


as an aside, one of the tunes played during the party was by the band "of montreal" called "wraith pinned to the mist and other games"...


real nice bass riff and sounds better the louder its cranked...


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24354488
> 
> 
> Were you worried about frying them before?



No. But I wasn't running them +13dB hot either. Now I am. Also, at -10dB MVC, I'm not worried about needing to turn the volume up so I'm not worried about frying the subs by over driving them.

"It's beautiful man!" 


-


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14190#post_24354155
> 
> _WHEW!!!_
> 
> 
> I watched Cloverfield yesterday and lived to tell the tale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, that scene in the street sounded pretty damn good.
> 
> 
> I love the shot right before Hud gets knocked into the subway. The monster looks right at the camera and screams. A true s**t-your-pants moment if I've seen one. Damned near ripped the house open.
> 
> 
> The bass, not the monster.



Knew you'd love that scene! Just watched the movie again...hot damn what a experience!


----------



## GPBURNS

All is Lost – 5.1 DTS-MA

Played back reference level

Really impressive track , Sound design is stunning –

Places you in same space as Redford –

Very rare for soundtrack to pull that off.

So much detail and layering of sound effects

I actually went back and played some sequences with PJ off

and just listened to the sound field in my pitch black HT.

Hope never to be stranded on boat in middle of night in storm

but now have idea of what it sounds like

Low end is terrific – supports the whole movie

and perfectly executed.

Not a soundtrack to run hot at all as will mask all the

subtle details and imaging.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14160_80#post_24354582
> 
> 
> No. But I wasn't running them +13dB hot either. Now I am. Also, at -10dB MVC, I'm not worried about needing to turn the volume up so I'm not worried about frying the subs by over driving them.
> 
> "It's beautiful man!"
> 
> 
> -



But it's the same output level.


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14190#post_24354904
> 
> 
> All is Lost – 5.1 DTS-MA
> 
> Played back reference level
> 
> Really impressive track , Sound design is stunning –
> 
> Places you in same space as Redford –
> 
> Very rare for soundtrack to pull that off.
> 
> So much detail and layering of sound effects
> 
> I actually went back and played some sequences with PJ off
> 
> and just listened to the sound field in my pitch black HT.
> 
> Hope never to be stranded on boat in middle of night in storm
> 
> but now have idea of what it sounds like
> 
> Low end is terrific – supports the whole movie
> 
> and perfectly executed.
> 
> Not a soundtrack to run hot at all as will mask all the
> 
> subtle details and imaging.



I just finished it and coudnt have said it better myself. Best sound I've heard in a while.


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24355172
> 
> 
> But it's the same output level.



He's actually 3db hotter now, probably more with dynamic eq on. I'd be worried. hope he has a highpass filter, since that's at least double the power level of reference.


----------



## MKtheater

Built in limiters me thinks


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14160_80#post_24355464
> 
> 
> He's actually 3db hotter now, probably more with dynamic eq on. I'd be worried. hope he has a highpass filter, since that's at least double the power level of reference.



I think he was 3db's hot before, but either way, AMEN to that, lol.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_40#post_24354904
> 
> 
> All is Lost – 5.1 DTS-MA
> 
> Played back reference level
> 
> Really impressive track , Sound design is stunning –
> 
> Places you in same space as Redford –
> 
> Very rare for soundtrack to pull that off.
> 
> So much detail and layering of sound effects
> 
> I actually went back and played some sequences with PJ off
> 
> and just listened to the sound field in my pitch black HT.
> 
> Hope never to be stranded on boat in middle of night in storm
> 
> but now have idea of what it sounds like
> 
> Low end is terrific – supports the whole movie
> 
> and perfectly executed.
> *Not a soundtrack to run hot at all as will mask all the
> 
> subtle details and imaging.[/*quote]
> 
> 
> Glad you mentioned that little tid bit , I find the only time to run hot, is when the bass is lacking and should be adjusted on a soundtrack to soundtrack basis and not at the cost of the sound fields overall balance!
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to this one indeed!


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14190#post_24354904
> 
> 
> All is Lost – 5.1 DTS-MA
> 
> Played back reference level
> 
> Really impressive track , Sound design is stunning –
> 
> Places you in same space as Redford –
> 
> Very rare for soundtrack to pull that off.
> 
> So much detail and layering of sound effects
> 
> I actually went back and played some sequences with PJ off
> 
> and just listened to the sound field in my pitch black HT.
> 
> Hope never to be stranded on boat in middle of night in storm
> 
> but now have idea of what it sounds like
> 
> Low end is terrific – supports the whole movie
> 
> and perfectly executed.
> 
> Not a soundtrack to run hot at all as will mask all the
> 
> subtle details and imaging.





great mini review GP...


----------



## missyman

I watched lotr tfotr last night. Now i see why its 5 star in this list. My God when gandolf and the balrog fought it was intense. Can't wait to each the other two now. Love my pb2000s!


----------



## zero zero seven


Does anyone know if White House Down has received an individual measuement on Data-Bass?, as I cannot find it anywhere.

 

I find the track has some awful mixing with the centre channel recorded too low making the dialogue somewhat harsh at reference as the bandwidth is stretched. The centre can be drowned out with all the mayhem.

It is definately one of Sony's worse mixes.

 

Is it 24bit or 16bit?.. There is a warm and almost blunt sound to the bass.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zero zero seven*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24356481
> 
> 
> I find the track has some awful mixing with the centre channel recorded too low making the dialogue somewhat harsh at reference as the bandwidth is stretched. The centre can be drowned out with all the mayhem.



What AVR and Center Channel are you using? I ask to see if at reference the system is stressing which will cause output problems at reference level play.


My cure to a similar problem, was to upgrade the Center Channel and the old AVR to a XT32/SubEQ HT capable receiver. The old were very capable but not good enough; Marantz SR5007 and Klipsch KV-4 center channel. The end of the tale, in our 3300^3 room, open to other large spaces, as good as they still are, they can't keep up with the demands of today's sound tracks so they were retired to the gee-rage as backup.


Another trick you can try, jack the subwoofer levels up 10dB and turn the (MVC) main volume control down to -10dB MVC which will give you all the managed subwoofer provided bass and at the same time reduce the harshness of the center channel. It never hurts to dial in an extra 3dB into the center channel during movies to improve on listenability of the center channel.


After movie viewing, when back to regular cable programming, I dial the system back to flat playback so as to not have bass heavy television content.


Hope the above helps with your concerns.


-


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14190#post_24354904
> 
> 
> All is Lost – 5.1 DTS-MA
> 
> Played back reference level
> 
> Really impressive track , Sound design is stunning –
> 
> Places you in same space as Redford –
> 
> Very rare for soundtrack to pull that off.
> 
> So much detail and layering of sound effects
> 
> I actually went back and played some sequences with PJ off
> 
> and just listened to the sound field in my pitch black HT.
> 
> Hope never to be stranded on boat in middle of night in storm
> 
> but now have idea of what it sounds like
> 
> Low end is terrific – supports the whole movie
> 
> and perfectly executed.
> 
> Not a soundtrack to run hot at all as will mask all the
> 
> subtle details and imaging.



Have this coming tom from NF. Looking forward to it. Also have Carrie coming which I have not heard anything about.


----------



## BeeMan458

AIL doesn't sound like a bassfest but does sound like a movie worthy of an evenings family entertainment. Thanks for the mini-review.


(even used, it's still too expensive for my blu-ray budget)


----------



## nube

AIL is absolutely a bassfest, and an expertly crafted one, at that. GPBURNS' review is pretty spot on.


There's a big difference between MASSIVE AMOUNTS OF BASS FOR BASS'S SAKE and MASSIVE AMOUNTS OF BASS FOR STORYTELLING'S SAKE that seems to get lost on this thread. I don't mind what anybody likes, but it's really important to me that people be accurate. All Is Lost is _not_ lacking for bass in any sense. Quite the contrary, actually. Whether you like or prefer how its bass is designed and mixed is quite another story.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14190#post_24356662
> 
> 
> AIL is absolutely a bassfest, and an expertly crafted one, at that. GPBURNS' review is pretty spot on.
> 
> 
> There's a big difference between MASSIVE AMOUNTS OF BASS FOR BASS'S SAKE and MASSIVE AMOUNTS OF BASS FOR STORYTELLING'S SAKE that seems to get lost on this thread. I don't mind what anybody likes, but it's really important to me that people be accurate. All Is Lost is _not_ lacking for bass in any sense. Quite the contrary, actually. Whether you like or prefer how its bass is designed and mixed is quite another story.




I agree with you, but it is a matter of perspective/opinion what constitutes either one. While you might describe something like DiT as a "MASSIVE AMOUNTS OF BASS FOR BASS'S SAKE" type of mix, I would disagree and say the bass had purpose and very much supported the over the top storyline and feel of the film with an over the top bass track. Same with MWTIF and some others. Just because you or me or whomever sees a track one way or the other does not mean it is universally so. Point of all this being, I don't understand how you can make the "seems to get lost on this thread" remark since perception and perspective on this type of thing depends on the listener and there really is no wrong in light of that.


----------



## nube

A lot of bass is a statement of quantity, and the amount of bass in a movie can be quantified. That's the main point of the other site's measurements of movies.


I bring up the conversation about preference because it doesn't matter if you like 'em or not, TMWTIF and DiT and PacRim and TIH and WOTW and AIL all have tons of bass. By contrast, even if it's your favorite movie with bass ever, Gone With the Wind doesn't have much bass.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14190#post_24356615
> 
> 
> (even used, it's still too expensive for my blu-ray budget)


 

Get me under $10 and I'm in!

 

Just finished watching Tron Legacy(rental from Amazon).  A lot of bass, almost seemed a little excessive at times as in.....hard to be climactic when it is so in your face nonstop the entire movie.  But it was still pretty good.


----------



## emerson1

I have a potentially dumb question. Is reference level playback putting the volume at 0 on the receiver?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24356859
> 
> 
> Get me under $10 and I'm in!



Currently, the best delivered blu-ray I find on Amazon Prime is $16.99 plus any applicable sales tax.


(dang.....the darn thing hopped into a shopping cart and all on it's own will be here on Monday)


I am so mad at myself.....







.....








.....










(i know the wife, who's not here right now, will forgive me when she gets back as i know she'll love this flix)


-


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14190#post_24356845
> 
> 
> A lot of bass is a statement of quantity, and the amount of bass in a movie can be quantified. That's the main point of the other site's measurements of movies.
> 
> 
> I bring up the conversation about preference because it doesn't matter if you like 'em or not, TMWTIF and DiT and PacRim and TIH and WOTW and AIL all have tons of bass. By contrast, even if it's your favorite movie with bass ever, Gone With the Wind doesn't have much bass.




I understand all that, but what I am saying is what determines "MASSIVE AMOUNTS OF BASS FOR BASS'S SAKE" as far as a films bass track goes is a matter of opinion/perspective which I gave a perfect example of with DiT as I know you see that film one way and me another. I don't understand the "seems to get lost in this thread" comment in light of how much perception/opinion can play into determining whether a bass track should fall in the MAOBFBS category or not from one listener to the next.


----------



## BeeMan458

"Gone With The Wind"







Did they even "HAVE" bass in those days?


----------



## zero zero seven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14190#post_24356527
> 
> 
> 
> What AVR and Center Channel are you using? I ask to see if at reference the system is stressing which will cause output problems at reference level play.
> 
> 
> My cure to a similar problem, was to upgrade the Center Channel and the old AVR to a XT32/SubEQ HT capable receiver. The old were very capable but not good enough; Marantz SR5007 and Klipsch KV-4 center channel. The end of the tale, in our 3300^3 room, open to other large spaces, as good as they still are, they can't keep up with the demands of today's sound tracks so they were retired to the gee-rage as backup.
> 
> 
> Another trick you can try, jack the subwoofer levels up 10dB and turn the (MVC) main volume control down to -10dB MVC which will give you all the managed subwoofer provided bass and at the same time reduce the harshness of the center channel. It never hurts to dial in an extra 3dB into the center channel during movies to improve on listenability of the center channel.
> 
> 
> After movie viewing, when back to regular cable programming, I dial the system back to flat playback so as to not have bass heavy television content.
> 
> 
> Hope the above helps with your concerns.
> 
> 
> -


Thank You for that information, I live in the UK and have an excellent package known as the mission six pack.

 

http://www.docstoc.com/docs/28077987/Mission-6-Pack-AV-Loudspeaker-System-Mission-70-Satellites

 

These are now close to 14 years and are run in well..the tracks that have centre harshness are movies that are dialled up too loud such as STID etc.

 

White House Down is very average..if you have the movie you will understand especially when comparing to Pacific Rim, sounds muddy and dialogue can be incoherent at times, especially during the action scenes.

 

My system is calibrated to 75db with the subwoofer 80db. I'm using a DSP-AX763 Yamaha which is the UK version of the US RX-V663 Yamaha.


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emerson1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24356910
> 
> 
> I have a potentially dumb question. Is reference level playback putting the volume at 0 on the receiver?



If properly calibrated, yes.


----------



## MKtheater

It depends on the AVR and speakers.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zero zero seven*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24356979
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for that information, I live in the UK and have an excellent package known as the mission six pack.
> 
> http://www.docstoc.com/docs/28077987/Mission-6-Pack-AV-Loudspeaker-System-Mission-70-Satellites
> 
> 
> ---snip---
> 
> 
> My system is calibrated to 75db with the subwoofer 80db. I'm using a DSP-AX763 Yamaha which is the UK version of the US RX-V663 Yamaha.



Unfortunately, as nice as these speakers are, they're not reference capable speakers as they're rated at 20w - 50w which means in a perfect world, you're maxing out the speakers to get to reference level playback. At this point, the speakers expectedly are going be distorting. At lower levels, they'll do fine but at reference, there's expectedly going be technical troubles.


According to the factory specs you linked to, the sub is limited to 36Hz which isn't very low, fine for most music but not adequate for today's movie sound tracks and due to these points, sound quality is going be limited accordingly. Nice AVR. Are you able to upgrade your speakers and subwoofer?


If I've misunderstood or misread anything, please let me know.


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emerson1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14220#post_24356910
> 
> 
> I have a potentially dumb question. Is reference level playback putting the volume at 0 on the receiver?



Like MKtheater pointed out, it depends: what brand/model AVR and speakers do you use?


----------



## nube

Toe,


I brought it up because I see a pretty solid correlation between a preference for movies with exaggerated bass, exaggerated bass response via running extremely hot or huge house curves, and exaggerated claims of bass (or lack thereof) in movies. In short, people who like fish stories tend to tell fish stories.


In a few more months, I actually hope to have statistical analysis of people's stated system response, ratings of bass in movies, and the actual quantified bass content in movies. I think I can show a valid causal link between system response and stated preference for a particular style of bass movie. That is, until people start lying more frequently about their in-room responses and levels by cheating on REW...(which is pretty easy to do, mind you).














Disclaimer - this paragraph is partially tongue-in-cheek, but the first paragraph is completely serious.


And, that's my 1,000th post. Kinda a dumb post for #1K, but so be it.







Now I've officially got that "AVS Special Member" for my girlfriend.


----------



## zero zero seven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14220#post_24357052
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, as nice as these speakers are, they're not reference capable speakers as they're rated at 20w - 50w which means in a perfect world, you're maxing out the speakers to get to reference level playback. At this point, the speakers expectedly are going be distorting.
> 
> 
> According to the factory specs you linked to, the sub is limited to 36Hz which isn't very low, fine for most music but not adequate for today's movie sound tracks and due to these points, sound quality is going be limited accordingly. Nice AVR. Are you able to upgrade you speakers and subwoofer?
> 
> 
> If I've misunderstood or misread anything, please let me know.


If I understand correctly wouldn't all systems sound similar if calibrated to 75db minus the bass of course? My sound system is astonishing at reference without any distortion at all. Even if my speakers are 60watts rms it should sound the same as someone with speakers with 100watts rms right because 75db would be 75db? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zero zero seven*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24357113
> 
> 
> If I understand correctly wouldn't all systems sound similar if calibrated to 75db minus the bass of course? My sound system is astonishing at reference without any distortion at all. Even if my speakers are 60watts rms it should sound the same as someone with speakers with 100watts rms right because 75db would be 75db? Correct me if I'm wrong.



Sonic/timbre differences of speakers aside, I'm going off this post of yours:



> Quote:
> I find the track has some awful mixing with the centre channel recorded too low making the dialogue somewhat harsh at reference as the bandwidth is stretched. The centre can be drowned out with all the mayhem.
> 
> 
> It is definately one of Sony's worse mixes.



Collectively WHD has received many positive sonic reviews. I'm currently waiting on our blu-ray copy to arrive so I've not heard the sound track and cannot respond from personal experience.


I tread very lightly when commenting on another person's system. My comments are based on THX reference standards and what I know about power output of AVR, speaker sensitivity, size of room, distance from (MLP) main listening position, et cetera. In my comments, I do not wish to step on anybody's toes and cause upset although as an American, that seems to be cultural trait.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14220#post_24357099
> 
> 
> Toe,
> 
> 
> I brought it up because I see a pretty solid correlation between a preference for movies with exaggerated bass, exaggerated bass response via running extremely hot or huge house curves, and exaggerated claims of bass (or lack thereof) in movies. In short, people who like fish stories tend to tell fish stories.
> 
> 
> In a few more months, I actually hope to have statistical analysis of people's stated system response, ratings of bass in movies, and the actual quantified bass content in movies. I think I can show a valid causal link between system response and stated preference for a particular style of bass movie. That is, until people start lying more frequently about their in-room responses and levels by cheating on REW...(which is pretty easy to do, mind you).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer - this paragraph is partially tongue-in-cheek, but the first paragraph is completely serious.
> 
> 
> And, that's my 1,000th post. Kinda a dumb post for #1K, but so be it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've officially got that "AVS Special Member" for my girlfriend.





While there is certainly some merit to that and it would be very interesting to see, you can still only objectify it so much and there is a very subjective element to what constitutes a MAOBFBS track depending on the listener even if all other variables have been squashed. You and me could be sitting in either a theater that has been calibrated flat, or with a house curve and we could both come away with different opinions/perceptions of the LFE and how it interacted with the film. You could come out saying it was MAOBFBS (I like this new abbreviation/acronym by the way







) and I could come out still saying the over the top LFE had purpose, fit the film, and supported the intended feel of the movie. I very much respect the objective side of all things A/V, but I think it is important not to discount the subjective element too much as well because even if the only variable is a different set of ears, people could come away with very different opinions on any given track. That is my only point and I understand what you are saying as well.


I have mentioned several times that my favorite bass tracks are what we typically think of when we say "bass fest" like TIH, Matrix Revolutions, Tron Legacy, etc.......but that does not mean I don't appreciate the tracks that call for a more artful and refined use of bass like Captain Phillips for example which I was extremely impressed with as I wrote even if I would never use it as "demo" material since it is not my preference for that.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24357099
> 
> 
> Toe,
> 
> 
> ---snip---
> 
> 
> Disclaimer - this paragraph is partially tongue-in-cheek, but the first paragraph is completely serious.



...










Oh great! I'm now officially confused.


...


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14160_80#post_24357211
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great! I'm now officially confused.
> 
> 
> ...



As opposed to your usual "unofficially" confused?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24357304
> 
> 
> As opposed to your usual "unofficially" confused?



If it's unofficial, I have plausible deniability.


...


----------



## Ozzie Isaac

Holy Acronym Batman .... maybe we could add a dictionary to the first post. I've been following this thread for a while, but it's gotten crazy in the last few days!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ozzie Isaac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24357372
> 
> 
> Holy Acronym Batman .... maybe we could add a dictionary to the first post. I've been following this thread for a while, but it's gotten crazy in the last few days!



Somebody has a thread running with all the initials but I can't find it. Maybe someone else?


----------



## nube

That'd be me, and the link to it's in my signature.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14220#post_24357194
> 
> 
> 
> I tread very lightly when commenting on another person's system. My comments are based on THX reference standards and what I know about power output of AVR, speaker sensitivity, size of room, distance from (MLP) main listening position, et cetera. In my comments, I do not wish to step on anybody's toes and cause upset although as an American, that seems to be cultural trait.





Do you know that THX "reference playback level" is not the same as Dolby "reference playback level"?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zero zero seven*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14220#post_24357113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14220#post_24357052
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, as nice as these speakers are, they're not reference capable speakers as they're rated at 20w - 50w which means in a perfect world, you're maxing out the speakers to get to reference level playback. At this point, the speakers expectedly are going be distorting.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the factory specs you linked to, the sub is limited to 36Hz which isn't very low, fine for most music but not adequate for today's movie sound tracks and due to these points, sound quality is going be limited accordingly. Nice AVR. Are you able to upgrade you speakers and subwoofer?
> 
> 
> 
> If I've misunderstood or misread anything, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> If I understand correctly wouldn't all systems sound similar if calibrated to 75db minus the bass of course? My sound system is astonishing at reference without any distortion at all. Even if my speakers are 60watts rms it should sound the same as someone with speakers with 100watts rms right because 75db would be 75db? Correct me if I'm wrong.
Click to expand...



A -30 dBfs signal per channel will give you 75 dBspl by calibration. However, if there is content recorded at 0 dBfs, you need to play your speakers at 105 dBspl (75 dBSPL plus 30 dB = 105 dBspl theoretical).


Now most normal people do not playback their systems at full calibrated "reference level", so most of the time most people have enough speaker and power to run their systems at their normal playback volumes.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24357470
> 
> 
> That'd be me, and the link to it's in my signature.


 Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24357560
> 
> 
> Do you know that THX "reference playback level" is not the same as Dolby "reference playback level"?



Yeeeeeees?










(am i in trouble again)


...










A suggestion, just go ahead and link to the two different standards rather than sound all ominous.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24357595
> 
> 
> A -30 dBfs signal per channel will give you 75 dBspl by calibration. However, if there is content recorded at 0 dBfs, you need to play your speakers at 105 dBspl (75 dBSPL plus 30 dB = 105 dBspl theoretical).



What you left out, 85dB is playback level and 105dB is peak headroom with subs at 95dB with 115dB peak headroom. Unfortunately, in conversations of this type, playback levels and peak playbacks levels or headroom, are discussed as if one and they're not.



> Quote:
> Now most normal people do not playback their systems at full calibrated "reference level", so most of the time most people have enough speaker and power to run their systems at their normal playback volumes.



Correct. The person I was responding to mentioned reference level play and that was the comment I was responding to when he posted:


"I find the track has some awful mixing with the centre channel recorded too low making the dialogue somewhat harsh at reference as the bandwidth is stretched. The centre can be drowned out with all the mayhem.


It is definately one of Sony's worse mixes."


A point I quoted forward in my first response the the comment, hence my conversation about reference level playback.


(if this is going turn into another argument, this will be my last response on this issue to you)


-


----------



## pokekevin

I think he was trying to explain the difference between a -20dbfs and a -30dbfs (which most mfgs use) when used for calibrating.


----------



## zero zero seven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14220#post_24357194
> 
> 
> 
> Sonic/timbre differences of speakers aside, I'm going off this post of yours:
> 
> Collectively WHD has received many positive sonic reviews. I'm currently waiting on our blu-ray copy to arrive so I've not heard the sound track and cannot respond from personal experience.
> 
> 
> I tread very lightly when commenting on another person's system. My comments are based on THX reference standards and what I know about power output of AVR, speaker sensitivity, size of room, distance from (MLP) main listening position, et cetera. In my comments, I do not wish to step on anybody's toes and cause upset although as an American, that seems to be cultural trait.


Please keep me updated on how it sounds on your system, and please be honest. It will then explain room acoustics and listening levels and also the track itself on different systems.

 

White House Down needs to be discussed.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14220#post_24357912
> 
> 
> I think he was trying to explain the difference between a -20dbfs and a -30dbfs (which most mfgs use) when used for calibrating.




Yes the OP was talking about 75 dBspl being the calibrated reference level setting. That is the calibration SPL level that is used in consumer equipment and it is based on calibration tone level of -30 dBfs.


The commercial setups like used in mixing rooms use -20 dBfs levels, so 85 dB spl is their calibration level.


With both calibration schemes, peak levels come out to be 105 dBspl output with 0 dBfs input.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14220#post_24357757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24357560
> 
> 
> Do you know that THX "reference playback level" is not the same as Dolby "reference playback level"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeeeeeees?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (am i in trouble again)
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A suggestion, just go ahead and link to the two different standards rather than sound all ominous.
Click to expand...



The difference is how a THX unit and a Dolby unit handles dialnorm. Your receiver may have a dialnorm readout or a dialnorm offset readout. Take a look at it when you use DD material on your system (TV or DVD / bluray).


There are ways to test it, but you will not do the tests so no need to discuss them!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24357912
> 
> 
> I think he was trying to explain the difference between a -20dbfs and a -30dbfs (which most mfgs use) when used for calibrating.



Then a suggestion, instead of asking me if I know the difference, lay it all out. Post links that show the difference. Of course I know the difference. Is this a mid-term test, subwoofers 101? If you follow my posts, I'll ask a question and then follow it up with the rational behind my question so nobody has to second guess the motives of my question. The point, folks around these here parts like to lay traps so they can say "Gotcha!"


(does everybody have to turn everything into an argument)


...


----------



## zero zero seven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14220#post_24357595
> 
> 
> 
> A -30 dBfs signal per channel will give you 75 dBspl by calibration. However, if there is content recorded at 0 dBfs, you need to play your speakers at 105 dBspl (75 dBSPL plus 30 dB = 105 dBspl theoretical).
> 
> 
> Now most normal people do not playback their systems at full calibrated "reference level", so most of the time most people have enough speaker and power to run their systems at their normal playback volumes.


You may have a point there. Never thought of that.

 

Please any one clarify White House Down and tell me it is awful at reference. "Awful" meaning dialogue mixed lower then the rest of the movie. I notice this at reference level. On most cases can be harsh and hard to make out.


----------



## BeeMan458

I address the point of the question, not the point of all the possibilities.


If you want to change the terms of your question, please do, but don't expect cooperation when changing terms, mid stream, to a direct response to your question.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14220#post_24357099
> 
> 
> Toe,
> 
> 
> I brought it up because I see a pretty solid correlation between a preference for movies with exaggerated bass, exaggerated bass response via running extremely hot or huge house curves, and exaggerated claims of bass (or lack thereof) in movies. In short, people who like fish stories tend to tell fish stories.
> 
> 
> In a few more months, I actually hope to have statistical analysis of people's stated system response, ratings of bass in movies, and the actual quantified bass content in movies. I think I can show a valid causal link between system response and stated preference for a particular style of bass movie. That is, until people start lying more frequently about their in-room responses and levels by cheating on REW...(which is pretty easy to do, mind you).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer - this paragraph is partially tongue-in-cheek, but the first paragraph is completely serious.



I've said it many times over the years… what we hear is frequency response.


Those who've argued against that basic reality seem to me to want some sort of magic to be involved that's unique to them so that their own arrangement of special adjectives may reveal their super-hero perceptions ability.


Whatever to that. :roll eyes:


I have no doubt that you will see a direct correlation between FR/SW level cal and flowery descriptions, likes and dislikes. BTW, a bumped SW level, even if the SW response is flat, is still a FR anomaly, as FR is used to refer to the entire BW from 3-20k Hz.


My all-time favorite is "Mid-Bass Slam". It's right up there with "teeth-rattling" and "pants flapping".


Before any of these forums got any real traction, Tom Nousaine made a simple statement of fact: "Bass is bass". If you realize that what we hear is FR and that that in no way negates what Nousaine said, what's left to explain the infinite subjective world is that everyone has a different FR.


----------



## GPBURNS

Halo -Forward Unto Dawn - 5.1 DTSMA

played back reference level


5 Star SLEDGEHAMMER bass

25-45HZ monster - levels had to be hitting 120db in scenes

visceral beast


Toe - you will crap yourself:


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14220#post_24358043
> 
> 
> Then a suggestion, instead of asking me if I know the difference, lay it all out. Post links that show the difference. Of course I know the difference. Is this a mid-term test, subwoofers 101? If you follow my posts, I'll ask a question and then follow it up with the rational behind my question so nobody has to second guess the motives of my question. The point, folks around these here parts like to lay traps so they can say "Gotcha!"
> 
> 
> (does everybody have to turn everything into an argument)
> 
> 
> ...



I think you're quoting the wrong person?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14250#post_24358444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14220#post_24357099
> 
> 
> Toe,
> 
> 
> I brought it up because I see a pretty solid correlation between a preference for movies with exaggerated bass, exaggerated bass response via running extremely hot or huge house curves, and exaggerated claims of bass (or lack thereof) in movies. In short, people who like fish stories tend to tell fish stories.
> 
> 
> In a few more months, I actually hope to have statistical analysis of people's stated system response, ratings of bass in movies, and the actual quantified bass content in movies. I think I can show a valid causal link between system response and stated preference for a particular style of bass movie. That is, until people start lying more frequently about their in-room responses and levels by cheating on REW...(which is pretty easy to do, mind you).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer - this paragraph is partially tongue-in-cheek, but the first paragraph is completely serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it many times over the years… what we hear is frequency response.
> 
> 
> Those who've argued against that basic reality seem to me to want some sort of magic to be involved that's unique to them so that their own arrangement of special adjectives may reveal their super-hero perceptions ability.
> 
> 
> Whatever to that. :roll eyes:
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that you will see a direct correlation between FR/SW level cal and flowery descriptions, likes and dislikes. BTW, a bumped SW level, even if the SW response is flat, is still a FR anomaly, as FR is used to refer to the entire BW from 3-20k Hz.
> 
> 
> My all-time favorite is "Mid-Bass Slam". It's right up there with "teeth-rattling" and "pants flapping".
> 
> 
> Before any of these forums got any real traction, Tom Nousaine made a simple statement of fact: "Bass is bass". If you realize that what we hear is FR and that that in no way negates what Nousaine said, what's left to explain the infinite subjective world is that everyone has a different FR.
Click to expand...



If you playback your system at a nominal 10 dB below calibrated reference level, how much do you have to increase the subwoofer level to maintain balance according to how you hear?


Now reference level is supposed to be 85 dBSPL, so you start with the 80 or 100 phon equal loudness curve. If you reduce the playback volume by 10 dB at 1 kHz the EL curve decreases by 10 dB at 1 kHz by definition.


Now what happens to the low bass when you reduce the master volume by 10 dBrl? The equal loudness curve says that the low bass can only be reduced by about 5 dB to maintain balance. This suggests that you have to boost your subwoofer trim by 5 dB above flat just to maintain a balanced system.


I do not think that I am off base on this issue. Do you have an opinion on this minor issue?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14240_40#post_24358445
> 
> 
> Halo -Forward Unto Dawn - 5.1 DTSMA
> 
> played back reference level
> 
> 
> 5 Star SLEDGEHAMMER bass
> 
> 25-45HZ monster - levels had to be hitting 120db in scenes
> 
> visceral beast
> 
> 
> Toe - you will crap yourself:



I may just have to watch this at reference tonite as the first viewing at low volume indicated a lot of potential


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14250#post_24358445
> 
> 
> Halo -Forward Unto Dawn - 5.1 DTSMA
> 
> played back reference level
> 
> 
> 5 Star SLEDGEHAMMER bass
> 
> 25-45HZ monster - levels had to be hitting 120db in scenes
> 
> visceral beast
> 
> 
> Toe - you will crap yourself:













Now THAT is an exciting endorsement. I will definitely squeeze this in over the weekend, and wear a diaper so I don't mess up my couch/shorts!







You and me have very similar taste with these bass films, so I am excited to check it out!


Underworld Awakening on tap for tonight.







Went through the other three over the last few weeks, and glad they saved the best for last.


----------



## pokekevin

For crying out loud, I remember I was when of the first to report here that Art of Flight was great and it took like a year for anyone to even bother!!! Same with Halo!!! -_______- lol


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24357049
> 
> 
> It depends on the AVR and speakers.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24357096
> 
> 
> Like MKtheater pointed out, it depends: what brand/model AVR and speakers do you use?



I can see AVR model making a difference if they don't use 0 as reference, but what do speakers have to do with reference level when the MV is set to 0? Isn't that the whole purpose of calibrating? So that no matter what the speaker sensitivity or listening distance, 0 or whatever arbitrary number the receiver uses, will be reference level.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14250#post_24358790
> 
> 
> 
> I can see AVR model making a difference if they don't use 0 as reference, but what do speakers have to do with reference level when the MV is set to 0? Isn't that the whole purpose of calibrating? So that no matter what the speaker sensitivity or listening distance, 0 or whatever arbitrary number the receiver uses, will be reference level.



Hmm maybe he meant distortion wise? Not all speakers can put out clean sound at reference levels


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24358799
> 
> 
> Hmm maybe he meant distortion wise? Not all speakers can put out clean sound at reference levels



I can understand speakers not being able to hit reference, but that was not the original question. The question was whether or not setting the MV to 0 would be reference level. That is dependent on the AVR exclusive of the speaker or listening distance once properly calibrated. Whether or not the speakers or amps can handle it is an entirely different animal IMO. Someone please correct me if my thinking is wrong.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14250#post_24358789
> 
> 
> For crying out loud, I remember I was when of the first to report here that Art of Flight was great and it took like a year for anyone to even bother!!! Same with Halo!!! -_______- lol



when its that good - keep telling us

Halo delivers with the best


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14250#post_24358789
> 
> 
> For crying out loud, I remember I was when of the first to report here that Art of Flight was great and it took like a year for anyone to even bother!!! Same with Halo!!! -_______- lol




Well damn! You need to slap us all next time and put your next find in big bold letters I suppose!







Sorry some missed these, but thanks for staying on top of us so we experience them at some point.







AoF is a favorite of mine all around (A/V and film itself).


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14240_40#post_24358789
> 
> 
> For crying out loud, I remember I was when of the first to report here that Art of Flight was great and it took like a year for anyone to even bother!!! Same with Halo!!! -_______- lol



You definitely get a cookie


----------



## audiofan1

Is the AoF the same one on Netflix streaming? or is it a series?


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14250#post_24358789
> 
> 
> For crying out loud, I remember I was when of the first to report here that Art of Flight was great and it took like a year for anyone to even bother!!! Same with Halo!!! -_______- lol


*cough cough*










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13650#post_24285379
> 
> 
> I just searched the thread and didn't see any mention of "Halo 4: Forward Unto Dawn"... This one will give your entire system a workout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The surround effects are fantastic and the LFE is cranked from beginning to end


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14250#post_24358867
> 
> 
> Is the AoF the same one on Netflix streaming? or is it a series?




There is the actual film, and then there is also a short series dealing with I believe the making of the film. Netflix has both including a 3d version of the film (which is the only region A 3d version I know of actually as the 3d blu is region B IIRC), but I would suggest getting a hold of the actual blu ray for full PQ/AQ as it is demo worthy for both and streaming wont give you the full quality. JVC was actually using this blu ray 2 or 3 Cedias ago to demo their projectors which is nice endorsement as far as the PQ.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14250#post_24358799
> 
> 
> Hmm maybe he meant distortion wise? Not all speakers can put out clean sound at reference levels



Most *do not*.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14240_40#post_24358904
> 
> 
> There is the actual film, and then there is also a short series dealing with I believe the making of the film. Netflix has both including a 3d version of the film (which is the only region A 3d version I know of actually as the 3d blu is region B IIRC), but I would suggest getting a hold of the actual blu ray for full PQ/AQ as it is demo worthy for both and streaming wont give you the full quality. JVC was actually using this blu ray 2 or 3 Cedias ago to demo their projectors which is nice endorsement as far as the PQ.



Cool ! on another note I have "Carrie" up tonite and "Enders Game" for Sat, and even though already seen, I also have Underworld Awakenings and TIH unopened from my annual BF movie buying spree







should be a lot of fun


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14250#post_24358775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT is an exciting endorsement. I will definitely squeeze this in over the weekend, and wear a diaper so I don't mess up my couch/shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and me have very similar taste with these bass films, so I am excited to check it out!
> 
> 
> Underworld Awakening on tap for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went through the other three over the last few weeks, and glad they saved the best for last.



Its funny I was thinking the audio reminded me of Underworld Awakening and once again its a very very low budget flick

be great comparison for you

I'm guessing you never thought too much of Riddeck - decent surround mix but very weak in lfe - mixed to low

gorgeous video thou


----------



## audiofan1

I loved Riddeck's mix , found it well balanced including the elf


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14220#post_24357019
> 
> 
> If properly calibrated, yes.



My Onkyo 809 receiver has 2-options on the volume. 1 is absolute which shows 82 as a THX reference. The higher the number the louder. Should I reverse it and have it show 0 as such ?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24358532
> 
> 
> I think you're quoting the wrong person?



There's always that possibility.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14250#post_24358881
> 
> 
> *cough cough*



Your search skills need refinement!









http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6240#post_22646773


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14250#post_24359081
> 
> 
> There's always that possibility.



Yea I think you did lol


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14250#post_24358625
> 
> 
> If you playback your system at a nominal 10 dB below calibrated reference level, how much do you have to increase the subwoofer level to maintain balance according to how you hear?
> 
> 
> Now reference level is supposed to be 85 dBSPL, so you start with the 80 or 100 phon equal loudness curve. If you reduce the playback volume by 10 dB at 1 kHz the EL curve decreases by 10 dB at 1 kHz by definition.
> 
> 
> Now what happens to the low bass when you reduce the master volume by 10 dBrl? The equal loudness curve says that the low bass can only be reduced by about 5 dB to maintain balance. This suggests that you have to boost your subwoofer trim by 5 dB above flat just to maintain a balanced system.
> 
> 
> I do not think that I am off base on this issue. Do you have an opinion on this minor issue?



My comments on the subject have not changed over the years.


The Equal Loudness Curves tell us at what level a specific frequency across the audio spectrum of 20-20k Hz should be to be perceived by a human as equally loud as 1k Hz at 'x'dBSPL.


The difference in curves from 75 Phon to 85 Phon is not 5dB. It's closer to an average of 2dB
http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1186270  


If you mistakenly use the ELC graph as you usually do in these discussions, that is as a direct reference to HT calibration, then you'd have to boost 20 Hz by +30dB.


After you've done that, you then must consider why you haven't pulled 4k Hz down -10dB and boosted 9k Hz by +6dB.


The reason you haven't done that, which would sound as horrible as it reads, is because the folks who mix recorded sound have the ELC built into their hearing and they do it for you on the finished product.


This is reflected in the SpecLab graphs we post: of Movies With Bass, more or less, according to the actual hearing of the actual human who mixed the soundtrack:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1186273  


If you look at the SpecLab P to A graph of a typical MWB, shown in the graph above, you'll see that the increase from 125 Hz to 40 Hz is all but precisely the dictate of the (so-called 'revised') 85 Phon ELC in that BW.


When you reduce MVL, you do not need the "smiley curve" graphic EQ, the absolute bane of audio reproduction since just after the Victrola.


My opinion is that most everyone has been brought up on that silly EQ curve and so is compelled to affect the smiley curve to the low end by habit, regardless of the MVL


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14250#post_24359096
> 
> 
> Your search skills need refinement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/6240#post_22646773


Touche'









To err is human, blaming it on a computer is even more so


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14250#post_24358962
> 
> 
> Its funny I was thinking the audio reminded me of Underworld Awakening and once again its a very very low budget flick
> 
> be great comparison for you
> 
> I'm guessing you never thought too much of Riddeck - decent surround mix but very weak in lfe - mixed to low
> 
> gorgeous video thou



Great to hear! UA is one of my favorites for bass.


I thought Riddick had a good mix in general and it supported the film well. I agree that the low end could have used a bit more level and I would have liked better extension for the moments that called for it as well. As far as this thread goes, there were not any moments worth talking about from my perspective.


PQ was top notch for me as well and I was constantly amazed there. This was really a showcase type transfer for the high native contrast of my JVC projector.










Movie was decent.


----------



## Tack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14250#post_24359320
> 
> 
> 
> When you reduce MVL, you do not need the "smiley curve" graphic EQ, the absolute bane of audio reproduction since just after the Victrola.
> 
> 
> My opinion is that most everyone has been brought up on that silly EQ curve and so is compelled to affect the smiley curve to the low end by habit, regardless of the MVL



I think a lot of it is also people who are new to sub woofers. If they aren't feeling the bass all the time, then crank it up plus ten.










Most will look back and cringe a little. Some won't and I guess that's OK, as long as they don't sit there and argue that it should be that way. Personal preference is just that, but realize that's what it is and nothing more.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14250#post_24358829
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand speakers not being able to hit reference, but that was not the original question. The question was whether or not setting the MV to 0 would be reference level. That is dependent on the AVR exclusive of the speaker or listening distance once properly calibrated. Whether or not the speakers or amps can handle it is an entirely different animal IMO. Someone please correct me if my thinking is wrong.


Sorry replying so late, just got done with Ender's Game.  Here are my thoughts, assuming I am following the conversation:

 

Out of the box, 0 on an AVR does not mean it will provide reference level volume regardless of the rest of your equipment.  I believe it is dependent on the efficiency of ones speakers and the distance from the speakers to the MLP.

 

When running the automatic setup procedure such as Audysey or YPAO, the microphone will adjust output level so that SPL at the MLP will be reference when the MV is set to 0.  Without running this setup procedure, the AVR has no way of knowing how loud content will be at the MLP, as this is entirely dependent on ones speakers and distance to MLP.  The AVR then determines how much power needs to be provided based on that .

 

This is my understanding, so feel free to correct me if I am mistaken.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24359545
> 
> 
> This is my understanding, so feel free to correct me if I am mistaken.



I'm not trying to correct anything in my below and I'm not knocking your understanding of what you posted above. The fly in the ointment, the whole thing is based on the theoretical bases of a system actually being capable of continuous reference level play. Just because Audyssey tells the AVR life's good, doesn't mean it is. Ten little Audyssey sonic chirps do not constitute a valid stress test.


As an example, our old system was a very capable system of sensitive speakers, three subwoofers and a top end receiver but despite what Audyssey said, when it came to reference level play, the subs couldn't cut it and when the action levels picked up, I could hear the speakers fade behind the subwoofers, because the amplifier in the AVR couldn't keep the sound levels at peak demand, reference level play.


The point, despite what Audyssey told our receiver, it was all a technical lie. Technically speaking, the system was reference capable but in real terms, disappointingly, the system was a bust. In my opinion what's happening, Audyssey tests the system to minimums, setting levels accordingly and it's up to the owner to make sure the system is capable of maximums. In our case the problem has since been remedied but it took a boatload of cash to get the rest of our system up to snuff so as to be able to keep up with our speakers. Now our system is continuous reference level capable.


That's how I see it.


----------



## bear123


This makes sense of course.  The assumption being that the amp has enough wattage and the speakers having the capability to cleanly achieve reference.  My point was geared more towards the idea of 0 not being automatically reference, but is equipment and MLP dependent.  Assuming cabability, 0 = reference after in room calibration.


----------



## MKtheater

0 is not reference on my AVR


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24359645
> 
> 
> This makes sense of course.  The assumption being that the amp has enough wattage and the speakers having the capability to cleanly achieve reference.  My point was geared more towards the idea of 0 not being automatically reference, but is equipment and MLP dependent.  Assuming cabability, 0 = reference after in room calibration.



The whole concept, after being dialed in, is based on +/-0dB being full on reference so after running Audyssey, +/-0 is automatically expected to be reference.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24359676
> 
> 
> 0 is not reference on my AVR



...







...What did you do to your AVR?


...


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24359070
> 
> 
> My Onkyo 809 receiver has 2-options on the volume. 1 is absolute which shows 82 as a THX reference. The higher the number the louder. Should I reverse it and have it show 0 as such ?



That's just personal preference. When most people on these boards talk about MV settings they talk about the relative scale where 0 is reference.


----------



## MKtheater

I connected all the cables, plugged it in and hit auto EQ. After that I measured the response and level with REW sweeps and when each channel was 105 dBs I used whatever volume it was on. I was connected through HDMI so it was a PCM signal and not analog. If I raise the MV to 0 dBs it measures well over reference and a movie would be louder than any IMAX in the world and most would run for cover.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24359713
> 
> 
> I connected all the cables, plugged it in and hit auto EQ. After that I measured the response and level with REW sweeps and when each channel was 105 dBs I used whatever volume it was on. I was connected through HDMI so it was a PCM signal and not analog. If I raise the MV to 0 dBs it measures well over reference and a movie would be louder than any IMAX in the world and most would run for cover.


 "Ohhh, that's not right." 


Not arguing. What happen to the EQ program setting the base volume level of each channel to a standard base of 75dB? After I run XT32, I double check levels at the MLP with a sound meter and adjust each channel separately to 75dB.


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24359545
> 
> 
> Sorry replying so late, just got done with Ender's Game.  Here are my thoughts, assuming I am following the conversation:
> 
> 
> Out of the box, 0 on an AVR does not mean it will provide reference level volume regardless of the rest of your equipment.  I believe it is dependent on the efficiency of ones speakers and the distance from the speakers to the MLP.
> 
> 
> When running the automatic setup procedure such as Audysey or YPAO, the microphone will adjust output level so that SPL at the MLP will be reference when the MV is set to 0.  Without running this setup procedure, the AVR has no way of knowing how loud content will be at the MLP, as this is entirely dependent on ones speakers and distance to MLP.  The AVR then determines how much power needs to be provided based on that .
> 
> 
> This is my understanding, so feel free to correct me if I am mistaken.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24359627
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to correct anything in my below and I'm not knocking your understanding of what you posted above. The fly in the ointment, the whole thing is based on the theoretical bases of a system actually being capable of continuous reference level play. Just because Audyssey tells the AVR life's good, doesn't mean it is. Ten little Audyssey sonic chirps do not constitute a valid stress test.
> 
> 
> As an example, our old system was a very capable system of sensitive speakers, three subwoofers and a top end receiver but despite what Audyssey said, when it came to reference level play, the subs couldn't cut it and when the action levels picked up, I could hear the speakers fade behind the subwoofers, because the amplifier in the AVR couldn't keep the sound levels at peak demand, reference level play.
> 
> 
> The point, despite what Audyssey told our receiver, it was all a technical lie. Technically speaking, the system was reference capable but in real terms, disappointingly, the system was a bust. In my opinion what's happening, Audyssey tests the system to minimums, setting levels accordingly and it's up to the owner to make sure the system is capable of maximums. In our case the problem has since been remedied but it took a boatload of cash to get the rest of our system up to snuff so as to be able to keep up with our speakers. Now our system is continuous reference level capable.
> 
> 
> That's how I see it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24359645
> 
> 
> This makes sense of course.  The assumption being that the amp has enough wattage and the speakers having the capability to cleanly achieve reference.  My point was geared more towards the idea of 0 not being automatically reference, but is equipment and MLP dependent.  Assuming cabability, 0 = reference after in room calibration.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24359677
> 
> 
> The whole concept, after being dialed in, is based on +/-0dB being full on reference so after running Audyssey, +/-0 is automatically expected to be reference.



Reads like we all agree here. That's why my initial response was that once properly calibrated, MV 0 = reference level. There may be odd receivers that don't use 0 as reference, but I don't know of any. The only thing I questioned is the statement that it was dependent on speakers. During the calibration process, speaker sensitivity and listening distances are taken into consideration so they have no bearing on post calibration levels. Now whether the speakers or amps can get the system to reference level that's a whole different issue altogether.


----------



## MKtheater

Well if auto EQ's work then after running them all speakers should already read the correct levels but I really don't know how they work. Mine set my speakers to 0 dBs and the surrounds to + 2 dBs. Commendable but knowing the sensitivity of my speakers I knew that is much too loud and busted out REW.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24359854
> 
> 
> Well if auto EQ's work then after running them all speakers should already read the correct levels but I really don't know how they work.



That's the theory but in real terms, I find when I pull the sound meter out for handheld measurements, the final settings don't agree with real world sound meter measurements.


(the sound meter we're using is a calibrated, Type II sound meter. )


-


----------



## MKtheater

My AVR happened to get everything right as individual channels and EQ is concerned so rather than turning down every channel down 13 dBs I just turn down the MV 13 dBs and I is much easier and faster. Same end result but the individual levels were good. If they each were different I would have changed the trims. Oh I changed the small, large, and crossover settings based on REW as well.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14250#post_24359320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14250#post_24358625
> 
> 
> If you playback your system at a nominal 10 dB below calibrated reference level, how much do you have to increase the subwoofer level to maintain balance according to how you hear?
> 
> 
> Now reference level is supposed to be 85 dBSPL, so you start with the 80 or 100 phon equal loudness curve. If you reduce the playback volume by 10 dB at 1 kHz the EL curve decreases by 10 dB at 1 kHz by definition.
> 
> 
> Now what happens to the low bass when you reduce the master volume by 10 dBrl? The equal loudness curve says that the low bass can only be reduced by about 5 dB to maintain balance. This suggests that you have to boost your subwoofer trim by 5 dB above flat just to maintain a balanced system.
> 
> 
> I do not think that I am off base on this issue. Do you have an opinion on this minor issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My comments on the subject have not changed over the years.
> 
> 
> The Equal Loudness Curves tell us at what level a specific frequency across the audio spectrum of 20-20k Hz should be to be perceived by a human as equally loud as 1k Hz at 'x'dBSPL.
> 
> 
> The difference in curves from 75 Phon to 85 Phon is not 5dB. It's closer to an average of 2dB
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1186270
> 
> 
> If you mistakenly use the ELC graph as you usually do in these discussions, that is as a direct reference to HT calibration, then you'd have to boost 20 Hz by +30dB.
> 
> 
> After you've done that, you then must consider why you haven't pulled 4k Hz down -10dB and boosted 9k Hz by +6dB.
> 
> 
> The reason you haven't done that, which would sound as horrible as it reads, is because the folks who mix recorded sound have the ELC built into their hearing and they do it for you on the finished product.
> 
> 
> This is reflected in the SpecLab graphs we post: of Movies With Bass, more or less, according to the actual hearing of the actual human who mixed the soundtrack:
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1186273
> 
> 
> If you look at the SpecLab P to A graph of a typical MWB, shown in the graph above, you'll see that the increase from 125 Hz to 40 Hz is all but precisely the dictate of the (so-called 'revised') 85 Phon ELC in that BW.
> 
> 
> When you reduce MVL, you do not need the "smiley curve" graphic EQ, the absolute bane of audio reproduction since just after the Victrola.
> 
> 
> My opinion is that most everyone has been brought up on that silly EQ curve and so is compelled to affect the smiley curve to the low end by habit, regardless of the MVL
Click to expand...




Yes, the ELC is taken into account when they mix the movie. However, when they mix a movie they calibrate the system properly and they do not touch the master volume control. They mix the movie so it sounds they way that they want it to at the calibrated reference playback level. 85 dBspl is the reference level curve that applies regardless of the absolute SPL level at any particular moment in the mix.


Now in a home setting if you do not playback the TV/DVD/ Bluray at full calibrated reference level, then the frequency balance gets off more and more as you decrease the volume. That was the basis of old "loudness" button on older hifi equipment. Yes, they did boost the highs and the lows. I could look up by how much, but you don't care so I will not do so. The old "loudness button" did work fairly well when audio was played back at low levels.


Funny how you doctored the ELC curve that I supplied to suit your own purposes. All the documented curves on that chart differ by 20 dB at 1 kHz. By definition, that is accurate. In the 20 Hz area, all of the curves vary by about 10 dB. That means 5 dB of change at 20 Hz for every 10 dB of change at 20 Hz. The 2 dB calculation that you made up is based on a curve that was doctored by you by intent and is not accurate information.


In addition, the spacing between the adjacent ELC curves is what you look at when you compare different ELC curves. The spacing between adjacent curves is fairly even at all frequencies until you get to the bass frequencies. That means you can ignore everything except for the bass frequencies where the adjacent ELC curves variations tighten up. The ELC at 85 phone is 85 dB at 1 kHz by definition and 120 dB at 20 Hz. Funny how that matches up to standard calibration levels. There is no need to look at any other curves unless you playback at less than calibrated "reference level".


As far as the SL content following the ELC, that is another misconception made by you. Fine you made an FFT curve fit for the low end. Have you ever looked at the high end on SL to see if it fits the curve? Well it does not do so in any way shape or form. SL is not a "the way that you hear" representation of content. SL is a straight FFT program. You have to use an octave based RTA program in order to "see" how balanced the soundtrack is.


A straight FFT program displays acoustic energy in a fixed bandwidth per bin manner. An RTA program display acoustic energy in a fixed octave per bin manner that is based on how you hear. An RTA adds up all the FFT bins in a fixed bandwidth and displays them in a fixed per octave manner (AKA variable bandwidth).


FFT - bandwidth of one bin at 20 Hz = bandwidth of one bin at 1 kHz (etc)


RTA - bandwidth of 1/6 octave in 20 Hz to 40 Hz (AKA 1 octave) area is about 3.6 Hz = bandwidth of 1/6 octave in the 1 kHz to 2 khz (AKA 1 octave) area is about 170 Hz.


What this means is that the SL FFT program does not display frequencies in a manner that is based on how you hear. With SL, a 1 kHz the signal level displayed on SL will be down 30 dB from the 1 Hz signal level recorded on a soundtrack that is balanced and is based on how you / the mixer hears. With an RTA program, the soundtrack will measure flat with the same content. That is hardly a "smiley curve" that you misrepresented as having a meaning in this application.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14280#post_24359898
> 
> 
> My AVR happened to get everything right as individual channels and EQ is concerned so rather than turning down every channel down 13 dBs I just turn down the MV 13 dBs and I is much easier and faster. Same end result but the individual levels were good. If they each were different I would have changed the trims. Oh I changed the small, large, and crossover settings based on REW as well.





That is the correct way to calibrate a Sony (non THX receiver). My Sony prevents me from dicking with the settings in that they do not allow me to adjust the relative level of the R & L main speakers as compared with all other speakers. I can balance them, but I can not adjust them up 10 dB & down 20 dB like I can adjust the other speakers.


In general, a receiver works best with the speaker trims set near the center or 0 dB trim setting.


Also note that in my Sony receiver, 0 dB represents all the way up (AKA no 20 dB of headroom). The master volume being set to -22 dB represents the calibrated reference level setting (75 dBspl with -30 dBfs test signal).


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14280#post_24359868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24359854
> 
> 
> Well if auto EQ's work then after running them all speakers should already read the correct levels but I really don't know how they work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the theory but in real terms, I find when I pull the sound meter out for handheld measurements, the final settings don't agree with real world sound meter measurements.
> 
> 
> (the sound meter we're using is a calibrated, Type II sound meter. )
> 
> 
> -
Click to expand...



Real world sound meter levels may be misleading. Too narrow a band is used in the internal test tone to be positive about that.



Bandwidth of Internal test tones in my receiver.


Green represents the main speakers test signal.


The other three curves are for the subwoofer. LFE filter is set to 80 Hz (red), 120 Hz (yellow) and 200 Hz (purple).


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14280#post_24359702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24359070
> 
> 
> My Onkyo 809 receiver has 2-options on the volume. 1 is absolute which shows 82 as a THX reference. The higher the number the louder. Should I reverse it and have it show 0 as such ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just personal preference. When most people on these boards talk about MV settings they talk about the relative scale where 0 is reference.
Click to expand...



Do you have a THX rated receiver or a standard receiver?


Not all receivers use 0 dB on the master volume to represent calibrated reference level.


Playback a THX Optimizer sound test and see if the test tones playback at 75 dBspl on your system when the master volume is set to 0 dBrl. The THX Optimizer track that I use is located on the first Pirates of the Caribbean disk.


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14280#post_24360273
> 
> 
> Do you have a THX rated receiver or a standard receiver?
> 
> 
> Not all receivers use 0 dB on the master volume to represent calibrated reference level.
> 
> 
> Playback a THX Optimizer sound test and see if the test tones playback at 75 dBspl on your system when the master volume is set to 0 dBrl. The THX Optimizer track that I use is located on the first Pirates of the Caribbean disk.



I have an Onkyo 809 and it is a THX rated receiver.


----------



## audiofan1

I almost missed a 4-4.5 star bass movie by sending it back for a later date







what movie you ask *"Carrie"* that's right Carrie! The LFE channel gets a fat helping of attention on this one, it has some( for me at least) very unique fast, taut sweeps or maybe what could be described as pulse/jolts ( hybrid word) along with very crisp, clean & impactful midbass kick! At full throttle reference (0 by volume) I found no boost to the sub needed







as the content is more than of a sufficient level and may potentially cause damage ( you've been warned) Not sure how deep it dug( insert graph here) but the bass is first rate and lends itself well to this well mixed soundtrack as there was not an opportunity missed. Oh and hold on, if at reference around the 1:28 mark










This one should be on your short list










Update just found out its indeed filtered and perhaps a solid 3.5 for me over all, but I still loved it


----------



## zero zero seven


Anyone measured and tried White House Down at reference? The overall track?


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14280#post_24359676
> 
> 
> 0 is not reference on my AVR


My receivers reference level is -15.


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14280#post_24360258
> 
> 
> Real world sound meter levels may be misleading. Too narrow a band is used in the internal test tone to be positive about that.


I'm not too sure what would be misleading, but allow me to say that narrowband noise is ideal for SPL meter calibration of speakers. It is weighted to the important midband range, where things like dialog live, and which avoids bandwidth limits of bass management and the response uncertainties at the frequency extremes.


If you compare wideband and narrowband noise on a system where the responses are very smooth, "flat," then both noises ought to read very close. If they do not read the same, believe the narrowband one for channel cals.


----------



## obxdiver

*0dB on MVC is known as "reference" level playback for the below system.*


I don't use an AVR, but instead a pre-pro with separate amps.

My Lexicon Processor volume scale is -80dB to +12dB

It has no HDMI Inputs.

It was modified by Shawn Fogg to add the 8-Channel Analog inputs for HD audio playback from the BDP-93 8x Analog outputs

The Lexicon's 7 pre-amp analog outputs feed 3 different Mondial Aragon Class A amps (2x Aragon 4004MkII and 1x Aragon 8008x3 ) (400 W/channel @ 4 ohms)

Analog out #8 is for the subs

With the internal calibration pink noise, everything is at 75dB SPL with MV set at 0dB

Subs at 85dB SPL

My movie watching is normally at -10 MVC. That is all I need with this system.























Waiting for my 1st Walnut Heritage finish JTR Cap S2 to arrive (7 weeks to go) with a 2nd one planned for later this year...can't wait. (Sorry BeeMan)



Lots o Links in this one.

























.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14280#post_24360273
> 
> 
> Do you have a THX rated receiver or a standard receiver?
> 
> 
> Not all receivers use 0 dB on the master volume to represent calibrated reference level.
> 
> 
> Playback a THX Optimizer sound test and see if the test tones playback at 75 dBspl on your system when the master volume is set to 0 dBrl. The THX Optimizer track that I use is located on the first Pirates of the Caribbean disk.



This is what the specs say. The TX-NR809 is THX Select2 Plus certified. Whatever that means .....


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14280#post_24360323
> 
> 
> I almost missed a 4-4.5 star bass movie by sending it back for a later date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what movie you ask *"Carrie"* that's right Carrie! The LFE channel gets a fat helping of attention on this one, it has some( for me at least) very unique fast, taut sweeps or maybe what could be described as pulse/jolts ( hybrid word) along with very crisp, clean & impactful midbass kick! At full throttle reference (0 by volume) I found no boost to the sub needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as the content is more than of a sufficient level and may potentially cause damage ( you've been warned) Not sure how deep it dug( insert graph here) but the bass is first rate and lends itself well to this well mixed soundtrack as there was not an opportunity missed. Oh and hold on, if at reference around the 1:28 mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one should be on your short list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update just found out its indeed filtered and perhaps a solid 3.5 for me over all, but I still loved it



will check it out sometime - I like Chloe Grace Moretz in her other films

PvA is really weak - chopped off at knees


----------



## AJ72

Just watched Dredd. An awesome movie IMO. Audio was A1 with a killer soundtrack and very well done low end. I bumped up a little more than I normally would but I was watching Tron Legacy earlier in the day which may have something to do with that. Boy is that recording hot! I didn't find this movie lacking in any department and expected a standard action shootemup but got much more than that. I'm generally very unforgiving when holes in the plot start appearing and switch off rather quick but this film was clever in many ways at keeping things justifiable. Its amazing how many films aren't great because they fail to tie up the loose ends. I was unable to fault this movie or it was convincing enough to go along for the ride. The bass sounds so clean in this film too and in parts its awesome, especially the soundtrack bassline. Oh......and the chick is smokin hot!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

FYI Carrie only goes down to 29hz.


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14280#post_24360491
> 
> 
> Oh......and the chick is smokin hot!




nice review...short and to the point!


----------



## missyman

Watched enders game last night. I don't have any measuring equipment so i can't give nothing but an opinion. But damn that movie hit hard, low, and often! If it ain't at least 4 stars somethings wrong!


----------



## tboe77

Nice review, AJ.


I just got my very first 3D TV. I'm more than a little pleased that This gives me a good reason to watch Dredd again (have already seen it twice)!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24359898
> 
> 
> My AVR happened to get everything right as individual channels and EQ is concerned so rather than turning down every channel down 13 dBs I just turn down the MV 13 dBs and I is much easier and faster. Same end result but the individual levels were good. If they each were different I would have changed the trims.



Sounds like a good plan. I'll give it more consideration the next time Audyssey is run.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24360323
> 
> 
> Update just found out its indeed filtered and perhaps a solid 3.5 for me over all, but...



...










Why go through all the trouble to lay the tracks down and then hobble the sound track by filtering the sound track?


...










(compared to other bass heavy movies, I'm of the personal impression that BHD is heavily filtered)


-


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14280#post_24360429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14280#post_24360258
> 
> 
> Real world sound meter levels may be misleading. Too narrow a band is used in the internal test tone to be positive about that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too sure what would be misleading, but allow me to say that narrowband noise is ideal for SPL meter calibration of speakers. It is weighted to the important midband range, where things like dialog live, and which avoids bandwidth limits of bass management and the response uncertainties at the frequency extremes.
> 
> 
> If you compare wideband and narrowband noise on a system where the responses are very smooth, "flat," then both noises ought to read very close. If they do not read the same, believe the narrowband one for channel cals.
Click to expand...




Hi Roger.


I agree with all of that. Note that I showed in a previous posting a chart of the FR of the internal test tones that my receiver generates. I don't think that the trim settings are that critical anyhow. My surround speaker trims are set 3 dB (AKA 72 dBspl) lower than the front speakers because they sound louder with the internal test tones as compared with how they measure with the SPL meter.


My point was more or less directed at what some posters have said what they do to calibrate their systems. They auto-calibrate via Audyssey (or whatever), then they adjust the trims with the tones and an SPL meter to make the individual trim settings read 75 dBspl with the use of an SPL meter and the internal tones (or external tones like Avia, etc)..


So if there are differences in the comparative trim settings which trim settings are more accurate? The automated trim settings or the measured with SPL meter trim settings?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14280#post_24359830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24359545
> 
> 
> Sorry replying so late, just got done with Ender's Game.  Here are my thoughts, assuming I am following the conversation:
> 
> 
> Out of the box, 0 on an AVR does not mean it will provide reference level volume regardless of the rest of your equipment.  I believe it is dependent on the efficiency of ones speakers and the distance from the speakers to the MLP.
> 
> 
> When running the automatic setup procedure such as Audysey or YPAO, the microphone will adjust output level so that SPL at the MLP will be reference when the MV is set to 0.  Without running this setup procedure, the AVR has no way of knowing how loud content will be at the MLP, as this is entirely dependent on ones speakers and distance to MLP.  The AVR then determines how much power needs to be provided based on that .
> 
> 
> This is my understanding, so feel free to correct me if I am mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24359627
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to correct anything in my below and I'm not knocking your understanding of what you posted above. The fly in the ointment, the whole thing is based on the theoretical bases of a system actually being capable of continuous reference level play. Just because Audyssey tells the AVR life's good, doesn't mean it is. Ten little Audyssey sonic chirps do not constitute a valid stress test.
> 
> 
> As an example, our old system was a very capable system of sensitive speakers, three subwoofers and a top end receiver but despite what Audyssey said, when it came to reference level play, the subs couldn't cut it and when the action levels picked up, I could hear the speakers fade behind the subwoofers, because the amplifier in the AVR couldn't keep the sound levels at peak demand, reference level play.
> 
> 
> The point, despite what Audyssey told our receiver, it was all a technical lie. Technically speaking, the system was reference capable but in real terms, disappointingly, the system was a bust. In my opinion what's happening, Audyssey tests the system to minimums, setting levels accordingly and it's up to the owner to make sure the system is capable of maximums. In our case the problem has since been remedied but it took a boatload of cash to get the rest of our system up to snuff so as to be able to keep up with our speakers. Now our system is continuous reference level capable.
> 
> 
> That's how I see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24359645
> 
> 
> This makes sense of course.  The assumption being that the amp has enough wattage and the speakers having the capability to cleanly achieve reference.  My point was geared more towards the idea of 0 not being automatically reference, but is equipment and MLP dependent.  Assuming cabability, 0 = reference after in room calibration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24359677
> 
> 
> The whole concept, after being dialed in, is based on +/-0dB being full on reference so after running Audyssey, +/-0 is automatically expected to be reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reads like we all agree here. That's why my initial response was that once properly calibrated, MV 0 = reference level. *There may be odd receivers that don't use 0 as reference, but I don't know of any.* The only thing I questioned is the statement that it was dependent on speakers. During the calibration process, speaker sensitivity and listening distances are taken into consideration so they have no bearing on post calibration levels. Now whether the speakers or amps can get the system to reference level that's a whole different issue altogether.
Click to expand...




As far as I know that 0 dBrl is calibrated to "reference level" on the master volume readout is a THX specification. That does not mean that a non-THX unit uses the same standard.


Read the last paragraph in the page linked to below.


http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_13_1/feature-article-thx-1-2006-part-2.html 



In addition the THX reference playback level is different than Dolby reference playback level when you use DD material.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24360676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14200_100#post_24360323
> 
> 
> Update just found out its indeed filtered and perhaps a solid 3.5 for me over all, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why go through all the trouble to lay the tracks down and then hobble the sound track by filtering the sound track?
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (compared to other bass heavy movies, I'm of the personal impression that BHD is heavily filtered)
> 
> 
> -
Click to expand...



You mean filtered like a Vitaphone audio track?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24360735
> 
> 
> Hi Roger.
> 
> 
> I agree with all of that. Note that I showed in a previous posting a chart of the FR of the internal test tones that my receiver generates. I don't think that the trim settings are that critical anyhow. My surround speaker trims are set 3 dB (AKA 72 dBspl) lower than the front speakers because they sound louder with the internal test tones as compared with how they measure with the SPL meter.



I associate this phenomenon with speaker timbre change/shift, unless matched speakers, larger mains vs smaller surrounds, the smaller drivers have a higher pitch. It's that way with our system so I go with the sound meter, knowing, that in our case, because of timbre shift, I'm being fooled by the higher pitched sound of the smaller surround drivers. Not saying that's the case with your system, just saying, we have a similar experience and this is what I attribute the sonic difference to.


-


(i hate hockey. it's too intense. Olympics; USA vs Russia.....)


Score below:

*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) USA 3/Russia 2


-


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14280_40#post_24360490
> 
> 
> will check it out sometime - I like Chloe Grace Moretz in her other films
> 
> PvA is really weak - chopped off at knees



She was great for the role! and the modern circumstances in relation to the original of why she did what she did played well here for another remake! The 30hz stuff here is first rate and does give the impression of lower content! I also had the chance to go back and watch "Halo" at reference and yeah its







very good room lock indeed !


Enjoy "Carrie" when you get around to it


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14280_40#post_24360735
> 
> 
> Hi Roger.
> 
> 
> I agree with all of that. Note that I showed in a previous posting a chart of the FR of the internal test tones that my receiver generates. I don't think that the trim settings are that critical anyhow. My surround speaker trims are set 3 dB (AKA 72 dBspl) lower than the front speakers because they sound louder with the internal test tones as compared with how they measure with the SPL meter.
> 
> 
> My point was more or less directed at what some posters have said what they do to calibrate their systems. They auto-calibrate via Audyssey (or whatever), then they adjust the trims with the tones and an SPL meter to make the individual trim settings read 75 dBspl with the use of an SPL meter and the internal tones (or external tones like Avia, etc)..
> 
> 
> So if there are differences in the comparative trim settings which trim settings are more accurate? The automated trim settings or the measured with SPL meter trim settings?



I was very surprised with the results from Audyssey on my Marantz 8801 on it levels I have an older DTS setup disc that came with a stand alone processor that i use to confirm levels along with internal test tones with the later being the more accurate due to full bandwidth pink noise. The only caveat was the sub being down 3db! I 'm using a RS spl meter c-weighted slow response, all levels other than the sub were dead on!


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24360735
> 
> 
> My point was more or less directed at what some posters have said what they do to calibrate their systems. They auto-calibrate via Audyssey (or whatever), then they adjust the trims with the tones and an SPL meter to make the individual trim settings read 75 dBspl with the use of an SPL meter and the internal tones (or external tones like Avia, etc)..
> 
> 
> So if there are differences in the comparative trim settings which trim settings are more accurate? The automated trim settings or the measured with SPL meter trim settings?


We do not know the decision-making process for the automated trims. Sometimes they include the EQ, sometimes not. And what bandwidth is involved? Can't be sure. So I'd give the nod to the SPL meter and external bandlimited noise (of known accuracy). No uncertainty there!


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24360827
> 
> 
> As far as I know that 0 dBrl is calibrated to "reference level" on the master volume readout is a THX specification. That does not mean that a non-THX unit uses the same standard.


If someone plays a known ref disc, with test tones at -30 dB FS, and sets the MV to 0 and the trims for 75 dB, then it is calibrated like THX, even for non-THX units. Easy to do.



> Quote:
> In addition THX reference level is different than Dolby reference level. Read the last paragraph in the page linked to below.


I looked at that paragraph but did not see anything about different ref levels. But no matter, the reference levels are neither THX's nor Dolby's, they are SMPTE's, and everyone uses the same concept. Where things got messy is the Dialnorm thing, but that's another matter.


----------



## GPBURNS

Inside (A_Linterieur).

DTS-MA – French

First off this movie kind of freaked me out

Watching this at reference did not help

LFE is excellent – audio had a lot of those jump moments

and hits pretty hard at times – couple sweep seemed really low

maybe single digits .

Only issue was fidelity not always top notch

and some edge to the audio – if speakers lean to bright side

would definitely be issue

Its older flick so probably never measured - be interesting to see


----------



## BornSlippyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24362498
> 
> 
> Inside (A_Linterieur).
> 
> DTS-MA – French
> 
> First off this movie kind of freaked me out
> 
> Watching this at reference did not help
> 
> LFE is excellent – audio had a lot of those jump moments
> 
> and hits pretty hard at times – couple sweep seemed really low
> 
> maybe single digits .
> 
> Only issue was fidelity not always top notch
> 
> and some edge to the audio – if speakers lean to bright side
> 
> would definitely be issue
> 
> Its older flick so probably never measured - be interesting to see





+1

This movie had some incredible BASS and very disturbing imo! For me this was a one time watch, or maybe around Halloween this year and I adore Horror flicks!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24361939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24360827
> 
> 
> As far as I know that 0 dBrl is calibrated to "reference level" on the master volume readout is a THX specification. That does not mean that a non-THX unit uses the same standard.
> 
> 
> 
> If someone plays a known ref disc, with test tones at -30 dB FS, and sets the MV to 0 and the trims for 75 dB, then it is calibrated like THX, even for non-THX units. Easy to do.
Click to expand...



That paragraph refers to the THX type of volume readout (0dB on master volume = reference level). I guess I placed the two sentences in the wrong order. I made an edit to the original posting to clarify.


That setup procedure can not be done on my receiver. I have an oldish Sony STR-DA4ES 7.1 PL2 with EX receiver. Sony uses 0 dB on the master volume to indicate "all the way up". There is no +1 dB readout. The R & L channels have no trims (just a balance control) to prevent someone from trying that procedure. Even if I could adjust the trims, there is only a maximum +10 / -20 dB trim adjustment.


Like I said, -22 dB on the master volume is the calibrated reference level setting (subject to how accurate a RS Digital SPL meter is). I do get the same results with the internal test tones, a test CD that I made up, and THX Optimizer which is DD.


A lot of people who posted here recently can not use 0 dB on the master volume as the calibrated maser volume setting.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24361939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> In addition THX reference level is different than Dolby reference level. Read the last paragraph in the page linked to below.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at that paragraph but did not see anything about different ref levels. But no matter, the reference levels are neither THX's nor Dolby's, they are SMPTE's, and everyone uses the same concept. Where things got messy is the Dialnorm thing, but that's another matter.
Click to expand...



Yes, but THX receivers dick with the messy dialnorm thingy. As far as I know, THX playback reference level (what you calibrate for in consumer equipment) assumes that a DVD will use a dialnorm value of -27 on the DD track.


As I recall a THX rated receiver will adjust the internal gains of the receiver to make that dialnorm value -27 content playback at the same volume level as a DTS track that does not use dialnorm.


A Dolby rated receiver will make a DVD that has a dialnorm value of -31 playback at the same volume level as a DTS track that does not use dialnorm.


It is likely that a THX rated receiver will playback any DD disk 4 dB louder than a Dolby receiver.


My Dolby receiver has a dialnorm value readout . Dialnorm values are all over the place. Off air ATSC is in the -24 dialnorm value area.


Some receivers use a dialnorm offset readout. As I understand it, the THX rated receiver will display 0 dB for dialnorm offset when you have DD content that uses a dialnorm value of -27. A dialnorm offset of +4 means that a dialnorm value of -31 was used to encode the content.




With all of that being said, a THX rated receiver will most likely playback DD material 4 dB louder than DD material being played back on non THX rated equipment. DTS material will playback the same on both types of units. Am I wrong in my conclusion?


----------



## BeeMan458

Oh my gosh! Just finished watching "Pacific Rim."


I watched at -17.5dB with subs running +10dB hot and the CC jacked up +6dB. Bass was running in the +105dB to +110dB. The whole movie was a bassfest. At this listening level, I'm sure the wife will more than be happy as for her benefit, usually we listen in the -20dB to -15dB range. With these settings, most dialogue was in the 65dB to 90dB range and as bass effects were added, the SPL would rise to +100dB to +108dB with a few 110dB peaks.


Very nice, for a basshead with a reference capable system, very nice; highly recommended.


(a little weak on the scrip but the effects, sound track and costuming was very well thought out, nothing short of excellent)


After getting everything dialed in flat, myself, I'm just worried about what shows up on the face of the sound meter and finding a way to keep the sound levels at a level the wife will find acceptable, and not lose any of the bass effects.


(and with one of the subs nearfield, three feet from the MLP, the chair rumbles and rolls; lots of tactile sensation)


...


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24362498
> 
> 
> Inside (A_Linterieur).
> 
> DTS-MA – French
> 
> First off this movie kind of freaked me out



Don't like the freaky stuff but because of your mini-review of AIL, I have a blu-ray copy on the way. Thanks for the mini-review and recommendation.


...


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24362874
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh! Just finished watching "Pacific Rim."
> 
> 
> I watched at -17.5dB with subs running +10dB hot and the CC jacked up +6dB. Bass was running in the +105dB to +110dB. The whole movie was a bassfest. At this listening level, I'm sure the wife will more than be happy as for her benefit, usually we listen in the -20dB to -15dB range. With these settings, most dialogue was in the 65dB to 90dB range and as bass effects were added, the SPL would rise to +100dB to +108dB with a few 110dB peaks.
> 
> 
> Very nice, for a basshead with a reference capable system, very nice; highly recommended.
> 
> 
> (a little weak on the scrip but the effects, sound track and costuming was very well thought out, nothing short of excellent)





What is the calibrated reference level readout on your master volume control? THX or non THX receiver?



110 dB spl peaks plus 17.5 dB (for master volume setting difference from 0 dB) plus 10 dB (subwoofer 10 dB hot) = 136.5 dB SPL peaks if 0 dB on the master volume is the calibrated master volume setting.


Not going to happen if 0 dB on the master volume is calibrated reference playback level!


----------



## lovinthehd

Sure looks like a minus sign in front of the 17.5.....


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24361757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14280_40#post_24360735
> 
> 
> Hi Roger.
> 
> 
> I agree with all of that. Note that I showed in a previous posting a chart of the FR of the internal test tones that my receiver generates. I don't think that the trim settings are that critical anyhow. My surround speaker trims are set 3 dB (AKA 72 dBspl) lower than the front speakers because they sound louder with the internal test tones as compared with how they measure with the SPL meter.
> 
> 
> My point was more or less directed at what some posters have said what they do to calibrate their systems. They auto-calibrate via Audyssey (or whatever), then they adjust the trims with the tones and an SPL meter to make the individual trim settings read 75 dBspl with the use of an SPL meter and the internal tones (or external tones like Avia, etc)..
> 
> 
> So if there are differences in the comparative trim settings which trim settings are more accurate? The automated trim settings or the measured with SPL meter trim settings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very surprised with the results from Audyssey on my Marantz 8801 on it levels I have an older DTS setup disc that came with a stand alone processor that i use to confirm levels along with internal test tones with the later being the more accurate due to full bandwidth pink noise. The only caveat was the sub being down 3db! I 'm using a RS spl meter c-weighted slow response, all levels other than the sub were dead on!
Click to expand...




So the automated process set your trims just as accurate as the SPL method. Very nice.


Does 0 dB on your master volume control represent the reference level setting? Have you tested this out with a DD test disk as compared with a DTS test disk?


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14280#post_24360218
> 
> 
> 
> The old "loudness button" did work fairly well when audio was played back at low levels.



Awesome.... opinion.


Facts: Every manny who included a loudness button had its own version of the EQ curve. The ELC are averages from an unspecified number of people, all of whom have different perceptions of what is equal loudness. Finally, we who get the whole phenomenon of playback of recorded sound understand that how loud 16.5 Hz sine tone has to be to "sound as loud, averaged from 1,000 opinions on the subject" as a 1,000 Hz sine tone at 'x' dB IS IRRELEVANT.


> Quote:
> Funny how you doctored the ELC curve that I supplied to suit your own purposes. All the documented curves on that chart differ by 20 dB at 1 kHz. By definition, that is accurate. In the 20 Hz area, all of the curves vary by about 10 dB. That means 5 dB of change at 20 Hz for every 10 dB of change at 20 Hz. The 2 dB calculation that you made up is based on a curve that was doctored by you by intent and is not accurate information.



I doctored nothing. I used the "previous" curves. Previous to what? Why did they need revised? What changed in the criteria to affect such a change?


Let's take your "revised" curves.


10dB at 20 Hz, 4dB at 125 Hz = 7dB average. Cut that in half and you get 3.5dB average in the SW band.


Take, instead, your 5dB suggestion. IMO, if you play music at 0dBRL, then play the same music at -10dBRL with the subs bumped +5dB and you don't hear a FR change, your hearing is too poor to comment in this discussion. Loudness buttons (by any other name) are a detriment. They're certainly not required when listening at -10dBRL with the subs running an average of +6dB hot to begin with (which is the consensus gleaned from this forum over 12 years time) and I wish we could stop reading these errant "because this is how you hear" ELC references.


> Quote:
> As far as the SL content following the ELC, that is another misconception made by you. Fine you made an FFT curve fit for the low end. Have you ever looked at the high end on SL to see if it fits the curve? Well it does not do so in any way shape or form. SL is not a "the way that you hear" representation of content. SL is a straight FFT program. You have to use an octave based RTA program in order to "see" how balanced the soundtrack is.
> 
> 
> A straight FFT program displays acoustic energy in a fixed bandwidth per bin manner. An RTA program display acoustic energy in a fixed octave per bin manner that is based on how you hear. An RTA adds up all the FFT bins in a fixed bandwidth and displays them in a fixed per octave manner (AKA variable bandwidth).
> 
> 
> FFT - bandwidth of one bin at 20 Hz = bandwidth of one bin at 1 kHz (etc)
> 
> 
> RTA - bandwidth of 1/6 octave in 20 Hz to 40 Hz (AKA 1 octave) area is about 3.6 Hz = bandwidth of 1/6 octave in the 1 kHz to 2 khz (AKA 1 octave) area is about 170 Hz.
> 
> 
> What this means is that the SL FFT program does not display frequencies in a manner that is based on how you hear. With SL, a 1 kHz the signal level displayed on SL will be down 30 dB from the 1 Hz signal level recorded on a soundtrack that is balanced and is based on how you / the mixer hears. With an RTA program, the soundtrack will measure flat with the same content. That is hardly a "smiley curve" that you misrepresented as having a meaning in this application.



Who said SL has anything to do with "the way you hear", and why would we want it to?


SL graphs what is input according to your settings. That's what we want it to do for the purposes of this thread, and it does so quite well.


Here is 10 Hz and 1,000 Hz input at the same level (REW generator only goes down to 10 Hz, but which particular low Hz you prefer is irrelevant):

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1186519  


The input signal was at -12dB for both frequencies. They sure look the same to me by all 4 metrics shown on the SL graph.


For MWB, we're not interested in what is happening in the soundtrack at 1,000 Hz, so we shorten the graphing BW to add resolution below 120 Hz for MWB. When we do that, we get far greater resolution to 1 Hz and guess what? When you input 10 Hz vs 100 Hz, equal input, you get equal output from SL... with greater resolution:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1186520  


So, yeah, feed SL a Log sweep and it will accurately show the attributes of a log sine sweep. That would be useless information, as we already know this, but the point is that SL will render that log sine sweep as it is input. Input a soundtrack and it will accurately depict that input as well. That would be useful information because every soundtrack is different and we want to see those differences.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24362883
> 
> 
> What is the calibrated reference level readout on your master volume control? THX or non THX receiver?
> 
> 
> 
> 110 dB spl peaks plus 17.5 dB (for master volume setting difference from 0 dB) plus 10 dB (subwoofer 10 dB hot) = 136.5 dB SPL peaks if 0 dB on the master volume is the calibrated master volume setting.



The MVC was set to -17.5dB with both subs set +10dB hot. The part missing, the mains and surrounds are -17.5dB. The CC is -11.5dB and both subs are -7.5dB from +/-0dBfs.


The receiver is a Denon AVR4520CI, non-THX: –79.5dB – 18.0dB : Display ---dB (Min), in the range –79.5 dB to 18.0 dB: pg 124 PDF manual.


(i cannot convey how tickled i am with these settings)


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24362919
> 
> 
> Sure looks like a minus sign in front of the 17.5.....





Yes, the master volume was said to be set to 17.5 dB below reference level (AKA -17.5 dB) on the master volume readout.


In order to get back to 0 dB as being calibrated reference level on the master volume you have to add 17.5 dB to -17.5 dB to end up with 0 dB!


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24362883
> 
> 
> What is the calibrated reference level readout on your master volume control? THX or non THX receiver?
> 
> 
> 
> 110 dB spl peaks plus 17.5 dB (for master volume setting difference from 0 dB) plus 10 dB (subwoofer 10 dB hot) = 136.5 dB SPL peaks if 0 dB on the master volume is the calibrated master volume setting.
> 
> 
> Not going to happen if 0 dB on the master volume is calibrated reference playback level!



O on my system is dead quiet. Nope, not a THX system. I'm sure there are other people who watch this thread for movies with bass who don't have a THX-rated system. For me, "listening at reference level" is about 80. And I am flat to 11Hz. No graphs, sorry.


----------



## lovinthehd

So if it's down 17.5 db from reference of 0, not sure what your point is the way you calculated spl by adding it to reference?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24362946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24362883
> 
> 
> What is the calibrated reference level readout on your master volume control? THX or non THX receiver?
> 
> 
> 
> 110 dB spl peaks plus 17.5 dB (for master volume setting difference from 0 dB) plus 10 dB (subwoofer 10 dB hot) = 136.5 dB SPL peaks if 0 dB on the master volume is the calibrated master volume setting.
> 
> 
> Not going to happen if 0 dB on the master volume is calibrated reference playback level!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O on my system is dead quiet. Nope, not a THX system. I'm sure there are other people who watch this thread for movies with bass who don't have a THX-rated system. For me, "listening at reference level" is about 80. And I am flat to 11Hz. No graphs, sorry.
Click to expand...




Good reminder. I forgot about that setup. That is the absolute scale (not in dB, or is it?). Even absolute scales vary. All the way up on one of my older receivers was 50 on the absolute scale, and 0 dB was all the way down.


The 0 dB we are talking applies to the relative dB scale. Minus infinity is all the way down on my receiver.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24362952
> 
> 
> So if it's down 17.5 db from reference of 0, not sure what your point is the way you calculated spl by adding it to reference?


I think he is trying to say if playing at 0 the bass peaks would be over 130db. So he is calling bs that at -17.5 mv with a 10db hot subs setting he is getting 110db bass output


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24362952
> 
> 
> So if it's down 17.5 db from reference of 0, not sure what your point is the way you calculated spl by adding it to reference?




How loud will that DVD play if he sets the master volume to 0 dB?


If the calibrated master volume setting is not 0 dB, then how does a master volume setting of -17.5 relate to any standard?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24362978
> 
> 
> I think he is trying to say if playing at 0 the bass peaks would be over 130db. So he is calling bs that at -17.5 mv with a 10db hot subs setting he is getting 110db bass output



I don't know how loud the system will play, but if I have all levels set to flat, I easily have 115dB peaks but unfortunately, the rest of the sound track is too loud for the wife, hence the level adjustments. She's currently out of the house visiting with family so I'm at home with the cat and the parrot, so this is a good time to see what I can come up with to make both of us happy.


One port open, according to Data-Bass: 


Rythmik Audio, FV15HP(1 port).../...98.5...104...108.3...111.7...115.3...117.8...118...117.9... 117.8...117.6...117.2


I have two, one positioned nearfield. With two subs and cabin gain, no problem reaching full on, continuous, reference level play. Being that this is a thread about bass in movies, I simply posted my experience with "Pacific Rim" when I posted:


"Oh my gosh! Just finished watching "Pacific Rim.""


For those who are into bass, as is the purpose of the thread, it's an excellent movie for bassheads to enjoy.


...










(for those who are interested, with these settings, just to see what happens, I have no intention of seeing if I can abuse and kill our system by running the MVC up to +/-0dB)


...










-


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24363017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24362978
> 
> 
> I think he is trying to say if playing at 0 the bass peaks would be over 130db. So he is calling bs that at -17.5 mv with a 10db hot subs setting he is getting 110db bass output
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how loud the system will play, but if I have all levels set to flat, I easily have 115dB peaks but unfortunately, the rest of the sound track is too loud for the wife, hence the level adjustments. She's currently out of the house visiting with family so I'm at home with the cat and the parrot, so this is a good time to see what I can come up with to make both of us happy.
> 
> 
> One port open, according to Data-Bass:
> 
> 
> Rythmik Audio, FV15HP(1 port).../...98.5...104...108.3...111.7...115.3...117.8...118...117.9... 117.8...117.6...117.2
> 
> 
> I have two, one positioned nearfield. With two subs and cabin gain, no problem reaching full on, continuous, reference level play. Being that this is a thread about bass in movies, I simply posted my experience with "Pacific Rim" when I posted:
> 
> 
> "Oh my gosh! Just finished watching "Pacific Rim.""
> 
> 
> For those who are into bass, as is the purpose of the thread, it's an excellent movie for bassheads to enjoy.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(for those who are interested, just to see what happens, with these settings, I have no intention of seeing if I can abuse and kill our system by running the MVC up to +/-0dB)*
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
Click to expand...




Everything went right by you again. That was not my point. I asked you what the calibrated reference level setting is on your master volume control. I also asked if your receiver is a standard or THX rated receiver.


If 0 dB is not the calibrated reference level setting on your receiver, then saying you have the master volume set to -17.5 has no meaning to any of us.


Like I said, the calibrated reference level setting on my receiver is -22 dB!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24362925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14280#post_24360218
> 
> 
> 
> The old "loudness button" did work fairly well when audio was played back at low levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.... opinion.
> 
> 
> Facts: Every manny who included a loudness button had its own version of the EQ curve. The ELC are averages from an unspecified number of people, all of whom have different perceptions of what is equal loudness. Finally, we who get the whole phenomenon of playback of recorded sound understand that how loud 16.5 Hz sine tone has to be to "sound as loud, averaged from 1,000 opinions on the subject" as a 1,000 Hz sine tone at 'x' dB IS IRRELEVANT.
Click to expand...



I used to use that loudness button when I played back music at "low levels" in the old days when there was no such thing as reference level. Then again mute on my old receiver was a volume reduction of 20 dB!


No one said that a 16 Hz tone has to be reproduced on a recording at any particular SPL level regardless of the ELC.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24362925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14280#post_24360218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Funny how you doctored the ELC curve that I supplied to suit your own purposes. All the documented curves on that chart differ by 20 dB at 1 kHz. By definition, that is accurate. In the 20 Hz area, all of the curves vary by about 10 dB. That means 5 dB of change at 20 Hz for every 10 dB of change at 20 Hz. The 2 dB calculation that you made up is based on a curve that was doctored by you by intent and is not accurate information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doctored nothing. I used the "previous" curves. Previous to what? Why did they need revised? What changed in the criteria to affect such a change?
> 
> 
> Let's take your "revised" curves.
> 
> 
> 10dB at 20 Hz, 4dB at 125 Hz = 7dB average. Cut that in half and you get 3.5dB average in the SW band.
> 
> 
> Take, instead, your 5dB suggestion. IMO, if you play music at 0dBRL, then play the same music at -10dBRL with the subs bumped +5dB and you don't hear a FR change, your hearing is too poor to comment in this discussion. Loudness buttons (by any other name) are a detriment. *They're certainly not required when listening at -10dBRL with the subs running an average of +6dB hot to begin with (which is the consensus gleaned from this forum over 12 years time) and I wish we could stop reading these errant "because this is how you hear" ELC references*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 125 Hz is outside of the subwoofer range. On my system, I cross at a nominal 50 Hz.
> 
> 
> I think that I said to boost the subwoofer by +5 dB over the flat settings (not starting with a 6 dB boost). Did it ever occur to you that people boost their subwoofer by a nominal 5 dB+ over flat because they listen to content at less than reference level? I suggest that this is done based on the changes in adjacent ELC curves. You say the typical 6 dB of subwoofer boosting has nothing to do with the ELC changes when the volume is played back at lower levels.
Click to expand...


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24362925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14280#post_24360218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> As far as the SL content following the ELC, that is another misconception made by you. Fine you made an FFT curve fit for the low end. Have you ever looked at the high end on SL to see if it fits the curve? Well it does not do so in any way shape or form. SL is not a "the way that you hear" representation of content. SL is a straight FFT program. You have to use an octave based RTA program in order to "see" how balanced the soundtrack is.
> 
> 
> A straight FFT program displays acoustic energy in a fixed bandwidth per bin manner. An RTA program display acoustic energy in a fixed octave per bin manner that is based on how you hear. An RTA adds up all the FFT bins in a fixed bandwidth and displays them in a fixed per octave manner (AKA variable bandwidth).
> 
> 
> FFT - bandwidth of one bin at 20 Hz = bandwidth of one bin at 1 kHz (etc)
> 
> 
> RTA - bandwidth of 1/6 octave in 20 Hz to 40 Hz (AKA 1 octave) area is about 3.6 Hz = bandwidth of 1/6 octave in the 1 kHz to 2 khz (AKA 1 octave) area is about 170 Hz.
> 
> 
> What this means is that the SL FFT program does not display frequencies in a manner that is based on how you hear. With SL, a 1 kHz the signal level displayed on SL will be down 30 dB from the 1 Hz signal level recorded on a soundtrack that is balanced and is based on how you / the mixer hears. With an RTA program, the soundtrack will measure flat with the same content. That is hardly a "smiley curve" that you misrepresented as having a meaning in this application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said SL has anything to do with "the way you hear", and why would we want it to?
> 
> 
> SL graphs what is input according to your settings. That's what we want it to do for the purposes of this thread, and it does so quite well.
> 
> 
> Here is 10 Hz and 1,000 Hz input at the same level (REW generator only goes down to 10 Hz, but which particular low Hz you prefer is irrelevant):
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1186519
> 
> 
> The input signal was at -12dB for both frequencies. They sure look the same to me by all 4 metrics shown on the SL graph.
> 
> 
> For MWB, we're not interested in what is happening in the soundtrack at 1,000 Hz, so we shorten the graphing BW to add resolution below 120 Hz for MWB. When we do that, we get far greater resolution to 1 Hz and guess what? When you input 10 Hz vs 100 Hz, equal input, you get equal output from SL... with greater resolution:
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1186520
> 
> 
> So, yeah, feed SL a Log sweep and it will accurately show the attributes of a log sine sweep. That would be useless information, as we already know this, but the point is that SL will render that log sine sweep as it is input. Input a soundtrack and it will accurately depict that input as well. That would be useful information because every soundtrack is different and we want to see those differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking single sine waves and sine wave sweeps. Your charts are all accurate as far as you go.
> 
> 
> However, you have no idea on how to connect real full band audio content to the SL program. Real world audio content is based on what was heard when the recording was made. Hearing is octave based. An RTA will add FFT bins together based on your bandwidth settings in the RTA. An FFT program like SL does not do so.
> 
> 
> If you ever decide to look at real world content for the entire audio bandwidth instead if sine waves, you will get the idea on how low the levels drop on each bin SL the higher the frequency goes. The 1 kHz bin on real world content with SL is way down in level as compared with the 20 Hz bin. Does that mean that PEAK SPL midrange content plays back at low SPL levels? NO, because hearing is octave based!
> 
> 
> 
> If you want an example of what I mean, pick a chapter of WOTW and I will show you what I mean.
> 
> 
> I still say your bin bandwidth is too small. Your waterfalls are all smeared and do not show transients very well. What is the bin bandwidth that you use in SL? What is your waterfall speed setting?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24362969
> 
> 
> Good reminder. I forgot about that setup. That is the absolute scale (not in dB, or is it?). Even absolute scales vary. All the way up on one of my older receivers was 50 on the absolute scale, and 0 dB was all the way down.
> 
> 
> The 0 dB we are talking applies to the relative dB scale. Minus infinity is all the way down on my receiver.



My Blu-ray player goes from 0-100. Reference level is somewhere in there. I have my speakers calibrated to 75db.


I know what the range of the regular AVR is. Usually Infinity on the low end, +15db (or so) on the upper end.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24363063
> 
> 
> Everything went right by you again. That was not my point. I asked you what the calibrated reference level setting is on your master volume control. I also asked if your receiver is a standard or THX rated receiver.



I responded to your above in post number 14330 when I posted:


"The receiver is a Denon AVR4520CI, non-THX: –79.5dB – 18.0dB : Display ---dB (Min), in the range –79.5 dB to 18.0 dB: pg 124 PDF manual."


"Everything went right by you again."


Again with the snarkyness.


Here's a clue that you missed:


"I simply posted my experience with "Pacific Rim" when I posted:


"Oh my gosh! Just finished watching "Pacific Rim.""


For those who are into bass, as is the purpose of the thread, it's an excellent movie for bassheads to enjoy.


...










I'm not looking for an argument but I did enjoy some killer bass today and that's what it's all about with subwoofers and this thread.


-


----------



## newc33

Right on beeman! I also enjoyed the hard hitting low frequency in Pacific rim!


I wish there was more ultra low but either way I found some nice "chest slam" scenes


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24363346
> 
> 
> Right on beeman! I also enjoyed the hard hitting low frequency in Pacific rim!
> 
> 
> I wish there was more ultra low but either way I found some nice "chest slam" scenes



Of the bass heavy movies being posted about of late, in my opinion, "Pacific Rim" is the best. In my opinion, it was a constant, heavy, reference level orgy of bass coming at the viewer almost non-stop.


...










(now that's what I'm talking about)


...


----------



## Kini62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14340#post_24363373
> 
> 
> Of the bass heavy movies being posted about of late, in my opinion, "Pacific Rim" is the best. In my opinion, it was a constant, heavy, reference level orgy of bass coming at the viewer almost non-stop.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (now that's what I'm talking about)
> 
> 
> ...


I found the bass in PR to be quite monotone with no real distinction from one scene to the next. Sure it was loud. Not particularly deep. It was not well done bass like oblivion, Elysium or Enders game which I just watched last night.


Bummed the rental only had DD and that affected parts of the soundtrack but the bass moments were there and quite nice. My remote kept getting vibrated off my couch.


----------



## cchunter

Watched Halo 4 last night. Surprisingly pretty good bass but the story stunk to high heaven.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kini62*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14340#post_24363421
> 
> 
> I found the bass in PR to be quite monotone with no real distinction from one scene to the next. Sure it was loud. Not particularly deep. It was not well done bass like oblivion, Elysium or Enders game which I just watched last night.
> 
> 
> Bummed the rental only had DD and that affected parts of the soundtrack but the bass moments were there and quite nice. My remote kept getting vibrated off my couch.



I felt the other movies you listed had better bass design but I personally had the most fun watching Pacific Rim !


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14340#post_24363271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24363063
> 
> 
> Everything went right by you again. That was not my point. I asked you what the calibrated reference level setting is on your master volume control. I also asked if your receiver is a standard or THX rated receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I responded to your above in post number 14330 when I posted:
> 
> 
> "The receiver is a Denon AVR4520CI, non-THX: –79.5dB – 18.0dB : Display ---dB (Min), in the range –79.5 dB to 18.0 dB: pg 124 PDF manual."
> 
> 
> "Everything went right by you again."
> 
> 
> Again with the snarkyness.
> 
> 
> Here's a clue that you missed:
> 
> 
> "I simply posted my experience with "Pacific Rim" when I posted:
> 
> 
> "Oh my gosh! Just finished watching "Pacific Rim.""
> 
> 
> For those who are into bass, as is the purpose of the thread, it's an excellent movie for bassheads to enjoy.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not looking for an argument but I did enjoy some killer bass today and that's what it's all about with subwoofers and this thread.
> 
> 
> -
Click to expand...




OK, so be specific. What number between "Display ---dB (Min), in the range –79.5 dB to 18.0 dB" represents your calibrated reference level setting on the master volume control???


I missed the posting that you quoted above. It got caught between my other postings.. Saying that your mains trim is set to -17.5 dB clears things up quite a bit.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kini62*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24363421
> 
> 
> I found the bass in PR to be quite monotone with no real distinction from one scene to the next. Sure it was loud. Not particularly deep.



I can't argue your experience but in our case, the bass had many different frequencies and as to deep, again I can't argue your experience but we had everything from rumbles, rolls, waves, things moved, sound hit the back of the love seat, the padded cushion was hopping around with my butt in it; in short, all kinds a tactile sensation. But that's my experience, not yours. Must suck to be me.


...










We used a blu-ray disc that bitstreamed to the receiver which decoded to PCM and I listened in DTS-HD Master Audio sound. The track has a dynamic range of 60dB to 115dB. Sorry to read it didn't work for you.


-


----------



## Kini62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14340#post_24363468
> 
> 
> I can't argue your experience but in our case, the bass had many different frequencies and as to deep, again I can't argue your experience but we had everything from rumbles, rolls, waves, things moved, sound hit the back of the love seat, the padded cushion was hopping around with my butt in it; in short, all kinds a tactile sensation. But that's my experience, not yours. Must suck to be me.



I guess it does since you are hearing things that are not there.


PR bass in just one basic note at one basic frequency for most of the movie. Very monotonous.


I guess there was some variation but not much. It wasn't well done at all. Especially in comparison to 4 and 5 star star rated movies out there.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24363460
> 
> 
> OK, so be specific. What number between "Display ---dB (Min), in the range –79.5 dB to 18.0 dB" represents your calibrated reference level setting on the master volume control???
> 
> 
> I missed the posting that you quoted above. It got caught between my other postings.. Saying that your mains trim is set to -17.5 dB clears things up quite a bit.



I have been specific. In the case of Audyssey, MVC of +/-0dBfs is reference level playback, with the assumption that the system is capable of full on reference level playback. As posted, I was -17.5dBfs down from +/-0dBfs. Every one of my posts have been specific and I've reflected this information several times.










Not sure what your trying to find out.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kini62*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24363487
> 
> 
> I guess it does since you are hearing things that are not there.



As I posted, I have no idea what you heard. If you say I didn't hear what I heard, then you must be right and I am happy with my delusions.


----------



## Kini62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14340#post_24363520
> 
> 
> As I posted, I have no idea what you heard. If you say I didn't hear what I heard, then you must be right and I am happy with my delusions.


My response was the way it was because your post wast just another one of your underhanded insults.


----------



## BeeMan458

Stop. There was nothing underhanded about the comment. It was a straight forward comment with no subterfuge. You need to stop looking for trouble where there isn't any.


What is wrong with saying I can't argue with what you hear? I can't. I'm clueless to what you're hearing. That's rational. If you can't hear it, I believe you. And what, all of a sudden, I can't make fun of myself because if I make fun of myself, I'm insulting you?


You're the one telling me I'm not hearing what I'm hearing. What, I can argue this point? So now your mad because I agreed with you? If I don't agree with you I'm arguing and if I agree with you I'm giving an underhanded insult?


There were no insults in my comments. Please don't respond to any of my posts because you think I'm insulting you when I'm not.


In my opinion, "Pacific Rim" was the best bass movie I've heard of late and if a person is a basshead, I highly recommend it. But again, that's my opinion and nobody else's.


-


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24362498
> 
> 
> Inside (A_Linterieur).
> 
> DTS-MA – French
> 
> First off this movie kind of freaked me out
> 
> Watching this at reference did not help
> 
> LFE is excellent – audio had a lot of those jump moments
> 
> and hits pretty hard at times – couple sweep seemed really low
> 
> maybe single digits .
> 
> Only issue was fidelity not always top notch
> 
> and some edge to the audio – if speakers lean to bright side
> 
> would definitely be issue
> 
> Its older flick so probably never measured - be interesting to see





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BornSlippyZ*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14310#post_24362631
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> This movie had some incredible BASS and very disturbing imo! For me this was a one time watch, or maybe around Halloween this year and I adore Horror flicks!



once was too much for me - I actually turned my head away one time - I have never done that ever - yes - disturbing is the better word -

I watched the unedited version

oh and to suck you bassheads into watching it - it has a Pulse type sweep near the end


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24363578
> 
> 
> 
> once was too much for me - I actually turned my head away one time - I have never done that ever - yes - disturbing is the better word -
> 
> I watched the unedited version
> 
> oh and to suck you bassheads into watching it - it has a Pulse type sweep near the end



After that review? I don't think so.


...


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14340#post_24363582
> 
> 
> After that review? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you just ordered it


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24363586
> 
> 
> I thought you just ordered it



Nooooooo!










Based on your review of AIL, I ordered AIL.


...LOL


...










(UPS, it will be here Monday)


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14340#post_24363590
> 
> 
> Nooooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your review of AIL, I ordered AIL.
> 
> 
> ...LOL
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (UPS, it will be here Monday)



based on what you seem to like and new super hot set-up - don't think you will be impressed with it at all


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24363606
> 
> 
> based on what you seem to like and new super hot set-up - don't think you will be impressed with it at all



(says the guy with "11400 Watts of Seaton Power.")


I'm versatile.










My wife and I will watch it together and hey, what straight gal doesn't like a Robert Redford movie?


In the meantime you pointed out what a special sound track it had and that alone is worth the price of admission.


How loud did you listen to AIL at on the MVC?


-


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14340#post_24363430
> 
> 
> Watched Halo 4 last night. Surprisingly pretty good bass but the story stunk to high heaven.



Try enders game. I'm watching it now. Has some of the best most powerful lfe I have ever experienced.


Make sure the limiter is on for this one boys.


Had my fv15hps doing some work!


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14320_80#post_24363806
> 
> 
> Try enders game. I'm watching it now. Has some of the best most powerful lfe I have ever experienced.
> 
> 
> Make sure the limiter is on for this one boys.
> 
> 
> Had my fv15hps doing some work!



You know you're an AVS addict when you pause a movie to give a review on how good the LFE is.


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14340#post_24363806
> 
> 
> Try enders game. I'm watching it now. Has some of the best most powerful lfe I have ever experienced.
> 
> 
> Make sure the limiter is on for this one boys.
> 
> 
> Had my fv15hps doing some work!


Already watched it and yea it had some awesome bass. Gonna buy it soon.


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14340#post_24363810
> 
> 
> You know you're an AVS addict when you pause a movie to give a review on how good the LFE is.



Hahah yeah no doubt! I couldn't hold back! I absolutely loved the bass in this one! Powerful, deep, quality/realistic. Just simply amazing bass imo


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14320_80#post_24363918
> 
> 
> Hahah yeah no doubt! I couldn't hold back! I absolutely loved the bass in this one! Powerful, deep, quality/realistic. Just simply amazing bass imo



Poor timing on my part. I tore apart my theater to upgrade crossovers in my mains and add another couple subs at the back of the theater. Disc is sitting in my rack mocking me.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14340#post_24363578
> 
> 
> 
> once was too much for me - I actually turned my head away one time - I have never done that ever - yes - disturbing is the better word -
> 
> I watched the unedited version
> 
> oh and to suck you bassheads into watching it - it has a Pulse type sweep near the end



Thanks for the rec. I might have missed it, but could not find this on Netflix.







Found it on Amazon, but only on DVD. I will check again as I might have missed it somehow.


Watched Carrie and All is Lost tonight and what a contrast for bass! Carrie IMO was very forgettable and the bass experience was just like it measured for me. It was frustrating as a lot of the big bass effects felt like they wanted to hit that last section of weight, depth and impact, but never did.







The low end really did feel a bit chopped off and just plain incomplete. Should have been better.


All is Lost on the other hand.......WOW! Nube and GPBURNS nailed this one from my perspective and like Nube said, what is up with these ocean liner type films lately? Kon-Tiki, Captain Phillips and now All is Lost and all 3 have stellar LFE and overall audio. Numerous LFE moments in AiL and as great as the big long scene toward the end was, my favorite LFE/sound section was the
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) entire major storm sequence when he was still on his main boat
. This whole section was just pure audio nirvana!







Some of the most amazing surround work I have heard as well which just pulled it all together for this completely immersive, transparent 360 degree soundfield that pulled you right into the film. Amazing audio though and another amazing HT experience.


On a side note, while video was generally great, there was some very odd banding off and on that was a bit unfortunate. Looked great otherwise.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14340#post_24363934
> 
> 
> Thanks for the rec. I might have missed it, but could not find this on Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found it on Amazon, but only on DVD. I will check again as I might have missed it somehow.



Hi Toe, I found it on Netflix as "Inside" unrated.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14340#post_24363954
> 
> 
> Hi Toe, I found it on Netflix as "Inside" unrated.




Thanks! Found it.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14320_40#post_24362920
> 
> 
> So the automated process set your trims just as accurate as the SPL method. Very nice.
> 
> 
> Does 0 dB on your master volume control represent the reference level setting? Have you tested this out with a DD test disk as compared with a DTS test disk?



Yes 0 on the master volume is reference. I don't have a DD test disc but between the DTS disc confirming the Auydyssey results I 'm fairly confident all is well. I used the same method with my Anthem pre/pro(which was THX certified) but went as far as to use the internal tones from the Oppo 95 as well as the DTS disc along with a THX dvd which had an optimizer on it.


----------



## audiofan1

Just finished Ender's Game and will only have to say it sits side by side to Oblivion's dynamics and track extremely well to reference volume but I must say best it down low by a factor of two for depth and note transition (or octave) and delineation and natural decay, simply superb ELF reproduction










I did send the Netflix version back (16hz?) and went for the blind buy


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14360_40#post_24363934
> 
> 
> Thanks for the rec. I might have missed it, but could not find this on Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found it on Amazon, but only on DVD. I will check again as I might have missed it somehow.
> 
> *Watched Carrie and All is Lost tonight and what a contrast for bass! Carrie IMO was very forgettable and the bass experience was just like it measured for me. It was frustrating as a lot of the big bass effects felt like they wanted to hit that last section of weight, depth and impact, but never did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The low end really did feel a bit chopped off and just plain incomplete. Should have been better.
> *
> 
> All is Lost on the other hand.......WOW! Nube and GPBURNS nailed this one from my perspective and like Nube said, what is up with these ocean liner type films lately? Kon-Tiki, Captain Phillips and now All is Lost and all 3 have stellar LFE and overall audio. Numerous LFE moments in AiL and as great as the big long scene toward the end was, my favorite LFE/sound section was the
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) entire major storm sequence when he was still on his main boat
> . This whole section was just pure audio nirvana!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the most amazing surround work I have heard as well which just pulled it all together for this completely immersive, transparent 360 degree soundfield that pulled you right into the film. Amazing audio though and another amazing HT experience.
> 
> 
> On a side note, while video was generally great, there was some very odd banding off and on that was a bit unfortunate. Looked great otherwise.



What!!!! filtered sure! but did you playback at reference? my comments reflected all in







when I listened at lower volume it was still decent but when punched it got tons better!


AIL next week! as I sent Enders Game in early


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_50#post_24361757
> 
> 
> I was very surprised with the results from Audyssey on my Marantz 8801 on it levels I have an older DTS setup disc that came with a stand alone processor that i use to confirm levels along with internal test tones with the later being the more accurate due to full bandwidth pink noise. The only caveat was the sub being down 3db! I 'm using a RS spl meter c-weighted slow response, all levels other than the sub were dead on!



It's been mentioned before that an SPL meter's reading for the bass channel will be 3dB lower than the rest. So if the rest of your speakers read at 75dB (after Audyssey calibration), then the sub reading will be 72dB when you're playing the test tone.


So looks like you're actually fine.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14360_40#post_24364039
> 
> 
> It's been mentioned before that an SPL meter's reading for the bass channel will be 3dB lower than the rest. So if the rest of your speakers read at 75dB (after Audyssey calibration), then the sub reading will be 72dB when you're playing the test tone.
> 
> 
> So looks like you're actually fine.



Could be why some feel Audyssey sets the subs to low! and I do at times employ a 3db boost or use Dynamic eq which will boost the sub 3-5db! depending on offset. But when I playback a reference recording such as Enders Game or Elysium the calibrated level is perfect!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14370#post_24364030
> 
> 
> What!!!! filtered sure! but did you playback at reference? my comments reflected all in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I listened at lower volume it was still decent but when punched it got tons better!
> 
> 
> AIL next week! as I sent Enders Game in early



Yeah, I was at my normal -1 which is how I view all films on first watch and go from there on future viewings. The bass that was there was fine, but the lacking extension was very noticeable IMO and gave a lot of those big bass moments a feeling of being cut short. I did not think there was anything memorable about that track, and putting in something clearly superior like AiL just reinforced my feelings with not only it's full bass but better attention to detail in general.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14360_40#post_24364058
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was at my normal -1 which is how I view all films on first watch and go from there on future viewings. The bass that was there was fine, but the lacking extension was very noticeable IMO and gave a lot of those big bass moments a feeling of being cut short. I did not think there was anything memorable about that track, and putting in something clearly superior like AiL just reinforced my feelings with not only it's full bass but better attention to detail in general.



I hear ya on that, that's the way I felt about MoS! Upon finishing "Carrie" I went back to watch the end of "Halo" and the intense room energizing ELF waves did make it seem very light weight. I tell you what though with Enders the bass was so low, it pulled off that elevator sinking feeling when the subs drew in like a tide, that was a first , that baby is the best thus far this year for me


----------



## DrMJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14340#post_24363806
> 
> 
> Try enders game. I'm watching it now. Has some of the best most powerful lfe I have ever experienced.
> 
> 
> Make sure the limiter is on for this one boys.
> 
> 
> Had my fv15hps doing some work!



+1. Best I've heard. Beeman, get enders. Great movie, great book series, great sound. The rocket launches are deeep.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14370#post_24364069
> 
> 
> I hear ya on that that the way I felt about MoS! Upon finishing "Carrie" I went back to watch the end of "Halo" and the intense room energizing ELF waves did make it seem very light weight. I tell you what though with Endres the bass was so low it pull off that elevator sinking feeling when the subs drew in like a tide, that was a first , that baby is the best thus far this year for me



I'm definitely going to add EG to my collection as well. Really enjoyed that one for both audio and video.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14360_40#post_24364095
> 
> 
> I'm definitely going to add EG to my collection as well. Really enjoyed that one for both audio and video.



Did you get around to "Escape Plan" yet? I have it hopefully arriving next week with AIL.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14370#post_24364123
> 
> 
> Did you get around to "Escape Plan" yet? I have it hopefully arriving next week with AIL.



Not yet, but curious to see Ahhhhnold and Stallone together again.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Not only was Enders game unreal for bass...the surround mix was stellar and the PQ WAS great as well


Awesome!


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14370#post_24364123
> 
> 
> Did you get around to "Escape Plan" yet? I have it hopefully arriving next week with AIL.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14370#post_24364160
> 
> 
> Not yet, but curious to see Ahhhhnold and Stallone together again.



Recommend you goose the volume up 8-10 db over your normal level

It was interesting to see the PvA graph after watching this as could see

right away why I thought the mix was average at best (for action movies)

Overall levels where really low and plus it never had any great 10-30HZ

high impact (high volume scenes) that define 4-5 star flicks

I watch all my movies at “0” – so some get short changed

If mixer leaves a lot of bandwidth on table


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newc33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24363918
> 
> 
> Hahah yeah no doubt! I couldn't hold back! I absolutely loved the bass in this one! Powerful, deep, quality/realistic. Just simply amazing bass imo



How's the rest of the movie: plot, dialogue, acting, sets and costumes?


(i was very impressed with the above in PR)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24363934
> 
> 
> my favorite LFE/sound section was the



Oh sure, we have AIL on order and you go and hide the comment behind a "Spoiler Alert."


...










-


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrMJ*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24364076
> 
> 
> +1. Best I've heard. Beeman, get enders. Great movie, great book series, great sound. The rocket launches are deeep.



Love the sonic crack of a powerful launch. Thanks for the encouragement. I have OHF and AIL on order. I'll que up "EG."


Currently in the que, "Elysium," "Rush" and now "Ender's Game."


...


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24364123
> 
> 
> Did you get around to "Escape Plan" yet? I have it hopefully arriving next week with AIL.



Nice to see a lot of noted names in that movie. Too many movies these days are one actor movies and the rest are names I've never heard or read about.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24364371
> 
> 
> Not only was Enders game unreal for bass...the surround mix was stellar and the PQ WAS great as well



Loving the PQ of the new universal blu-ray player. More detail and the color saturation is excellent. A definite must have upgrade to be highly encouraged.


-


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24364597
> 
> 
> I don't doubt you love your BR player. But not convinced there is a difference in PQ between players. Data backs that up too



We picked up a Denon DBT-3313UDCI that links to the 4520CI receiver for jitter free performance.


I won't get into an argument over this point as you not being convinced, does not make it fact. Interesting scientific tidbit that I read yesterday, 1/4 of the people answering the question, thought the Sun revolved around Earth.







Fewer Americans know their early American history.







...







Currently Congressional approval rating is 9%...







Goes to show how little, what 9% of Americans know.


...










The blu-ray player we upgraded from is a Samsung BD-C7900 .


As to OPPO, part of the popularity of the OPPO line is that it's "exotic" as opposed to "domestic." Yes, in the beginning, like Apple, they were the front runners of their genre. Apple products are now a utilitarian product that has good marketing which makes it the product du jour but being the product du jour, doen't make it a better product. There's no reason to believe the flagship Denon blu-ray player doesn't have the ability to best the OPPO product mix.


(why does everything have to devolve into an argument)


-


----------



## Brian Fineberg

No argument. Just doing what you preach and that is inform the less knowledgable to not listen to what you are saying...


BR players have very little to do with PQ and audio Quality. That is dependent on the avr/speakers and display


Having the BR player or the avr decode the audio signal has no benefit one way or the other despite your claim it give Better dynamics. That's hogwash. The ONLY difference is the avr will say multi in vs dts-Hd


You are understandably happy with your new toys and are trying to come up with reasons to justify the cost of them. But you are making as fact that a BR (1000$ one at that) is a must have upgrade. There are tons more that can be upgraded way before a BR player. A 75$ sony will pass the EXACT same picture and EXACT same audio codec the 1000$ denon will weather you want to believe it or not.


So what you think you hear and see if fine. I can appreciate it. But don't pass it along as fact and say it is a must have upgrade when it's not at all.



Ps. Also kinda ticked you didn't even acknowledge my apology through pm the other day. When it falls on deaf ears when I was being sincere makes it all the worse.


----------



## kemiza

All the hype around Oppo exists because they don't have any competition at that price. When somebody on eBay bids 450.00 for a used player and they feel they received a deal makes no sense. That used price has nothing to do with build quality, customer support, price never goes down or fanboys.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Exactly a 1200$ oppo does the same as a 50$ lg


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24364732
> 
> 
> Ps. Also kinda ticked you didn't even acknowledge my apology through pm the other day. When it falls on deaf ears when I was being sincere makes it all the worse.



Did it ever occur to you that it didn't come through?


(on this point, although not of my doing, my apologies for your offense)


As to blu-ray players, arguments and what's what with what, I've read far too many reviews to argue.


Again, why does everything have to devolve into an argument?


Please don't respond to my posts to others.


-


----------



## kemiza

N


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14370#post_24364759
> 
> 
> Exactly a 1200$ oppo does the same as a 50$ lg


Not really. The Oppo is a Swiss Army knife.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14370#post_24364877
> 
> 
> N
> 
> Not really. The Oppo is a Swiss Army knife.


True


But to what the OP was referring to audio being passed on and PQ. It's the same as the any other player


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14370#post_24364779
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that it didn't come through?
> 
> 
> (on this point, although not of my doing, my apologies for your offense)
> 
> 
> As to blu-ray players, arguments and what's what with what, I've read far too many reviews to argue.
> 
> 
> Again, why does everything have to devolve into an argument?
> 
> *Please don't respond to my posts to others.*
> 
> 
> -



Excuse me? I believe I have the right to address anyone I want at any time. Especially if it's to correct your continuous spewing of comments that could steer people in the wrong direction.


----------



## landshark1

Just watched Ender's Game yesterday (yeah, I know I'm slow but I rent so have to wait....), even with DD from rental, the bass is really really good as everyone mentioned. Even my wife said she felt her hair moved! It's not as deep as like OHF's monument scene (which felt at the seat), but is a totally different and great bass feeling for sure!! I wondering at what hz was it? (we know OHF was at close to 10hz?)


It will be my demo disc for both visual & audio for sure!!


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *landshark1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14370#post_24364926
> 
> 
> Just watched Ender's Game yesterday (yeah, I know I'm slow but I rent so have to wait....), even with DD from rental, the bass is really really good as everyone mentioned. Even my wife said she felt her hair moved! It's not as deep as like OHF's monument scene (which felt at the seat), but is a totally different and great bass feeling for sure!! I wondering at what hz was it? (we know OHF was at close to 10hz?)
> 
> 
> It will be my demo disc for both visual & audio for sure!!


Same here. I watched it last night and am actually watching it again now. Great bass flik. Highly recommended one of the best of the year so far


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14370#post_24364877
> 
> 
> N
> 
> Not really. The Oppo is a Swiss Army knife.



All this time I thought Opps was a basic Ginsu knife







.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24365045
> 
> 
> All this time I thought Opps was a basic Ginsu knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



But wait! There's more.


...


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14370#post_24365070
> 
> 
> But wait! There's more.
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14370#post_24364669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to OPPO, part of the popularity of the OPPO line is that it's "exotic" as opposed to "domestic." Yes, in the beginning, like Apple, they were the front runners of their genre. Apple products are now a utilitarian product that has good marketing which makes it the product du jour but being the product du jour, doen't make it a better product. There's no reason to believe the flagship Denon blu-ray player doesn't have the ability to best the OPPO product mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -



No. Oppo players are popular due to features for the price, build quality, bang for the buck and absolutely superior customer support and update potential (similar to something like Carada in the screen world or SVS in the sub world, at least when SVS first hit........not sure about now). You can basically talk and suggest possible additions to some of the Oppo folks right here on AVS in the dedicated Oppo threads. They really are the Swiss Army Knives of blu ray players. Denon players are excellent as well (I have owned a few), but they are a bit pricey historically speaking for what you get and in general, Oppo players offer much better bang/buck (and no, you wont get better PQ with your Denon).


Does your Denon have onboard Darbee processing out of curiosity? That is a $320 feature right there if purchased separately (like I had to do when they first came out) that pays for over half of a $600 Oppo 103D.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14370#post_24365144
> 
> 
> 
> No. Oppo players are popular due to features for the price, build quality, bang for the buck and absolutely superior customer support and update potential (similar to something like Carada in the screen world or SVS in the sub world, at least when SVS first hit........not sure about now). You can basically talk and suggest possible additions to some of the Oppo folks right here on AVS in the dedicated Oppo threads. They really are the Swiss Army Knives of blu ray players. Denon players are excellent as well (I have owned a few), but they are a bit pricey historically speaking for what you get and in general, Oppo players offer much better bang/buck (and no, you wont get better PQ with your Denon).
> 
> 
> Does your Denon have onboard Darbee processing out of curiosity? That is a $320 feature right there that pays for over half of a $600 Oppo 103D.


You forgot about no competition at that price point. The real reason why the resale value is so high.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14300_100#post_24365144
> 
> 
> Does your Denon have onboard Darbee processing out of curiosity? That is a $320 feature right there if purchased separately (like I had to do when they first came out) that pays for over half of a $600 Oppo 103D.



LOL!


I'm not going get into an argument.


LOL!


If someone has superior PQ from the gate, Darbee processing isn't needed. All that's happening, additional sharpening is being applied to the image. Think Photoshop and sharpening/processing images. If it helps, I've been aware of OPPO and the benefit and drawback of image sharpening for many years. At one time, OPPO was "King Of The Hill" and now there's competition in the form of a Denon universal blu-ray player. As to the price, I can't say online what the price was as it was part of a package deal.


(just saying, the deal has come and the deal has gone and I was one of the lucky ones)


...










I can also say, since the arrival of the blu-ray player we have, the OPPO is no longer turning my head like it use to. Once one has what we have, what we don't have, doesn't interest us and that's telling as to what we think and is a valid consideration. A happy camper is a happy camper and happy as a clam is happy as a clam.


-


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14370#post_24365340
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> I'm not going get into an argument.
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> If someone has superior PQ from the gate, Darbee processing isn't needed. All that's happening is additional sharpening is being applied to the image. Think Photoshop and sharpening/processing images. If it helps, I've been aware of OPPO and the benefit and drawback of image sharpening for many years. At one time, OPPO was "King Of The Hill" and now there's competition in the form of a Denon universal blu-ray player. As to the price, I can't say online what the price was as it was part of a package deal.
> 
> 
> (just saying, the deal has come and the deal has gone and I was one of the lucky ones)
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can also say, since the arrival of the blu-ray player we have, the OPPO is no longer turning my head like it use to. Once one has what we have, what we don't have, doesn't interest us and that's telling as to what we think and is a valid consideration. A happy camper is a happy camper and happy as a clam is happy as a clam.
> 
> 
> -


That "deal" can still be had in amazon FYI for those interested. The smart move would be to buy the avr and sell the BR player (to buy a much cheaper one and get a bunch of your money back. Making the avr a steal)


----------



## BeeMan458

If you don't mind paying a whole lot more.


----------



## MKtheater

Oh man, all this talk about expensive bluray players. I have been there and now I have the cheapest possible and they are excellent. I went from a Meridian 861 and Sim audio amp and now have a Sony receiver! Using a PS3 for blurays. Focus on the speakers, subs and most important room!


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14370#post_24365144
> 
> 
> 
> No. Oppo players are popular due to features for the price, build quality, bang for the buck and absolutely superior customer support and update potential (similar to something like Carada in the screen world or SVS in the sub world, at least when SVS first hit........not sure about now). You can basically talk and suggest possible additions to some of the Oppo folks right here on AVS in the dedicated Oppo threads. They really are the Swiss Army Knives of blu ray players. Denon players are excellent as well (I have owned a few), but they are a bit pricey historically speaking for what you get and in general, Oppo players offer much better bang/buck (and no, you wont get better PQ with your Denon).
> 
> 
> Does your Denon have onboard Darbee processing out of curiosity? That is a $320 feature right there if purchased separately (like I had to do when they first came out) that pays for over half of a $600 Oppo 103D.


Oppo players as far as PQ are essentially no different than any others if compared in their "native", non-modified picture state. Where I do find a difference is in their video adjustments........most notably their sharpness adjustment. It's one of the few video processors I've ever seen that adds little to no artifacts when you add a little sharpness. The other thing that has made them a standout is their offering an audiophile audio section (83SE, 95, 105) that rivals some of the better dacs out there. Add to that a customer service department that is tops in the market and the fact that these players are built like brick s**t houses and it becomes understandable why they have such a niche in the market. In fact, the only other company whose product I use that has as awesome a customer service dept is Parasound. I've received e-mail responses to questions I've had from both at ridiculous times of the day. In fact, Richard Schram, the owner of Parasound has e-mailed me back at 11:00 at night and on holidays like Christmas. Oppo has been similar in their awesome response time.

"You get what you pay for" sometimes, but not always. It depends on who you're dealing with.


----------



## BeeMan458




----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400#post_24365399
> 
> 
> Done, done and done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> *Everything's an argument. I'm finally getting this point.*
> 
> 
> LOL!


ar·gu·ment (är′gyə-mənt)

n.

1.

a. A discussion in which disagreement is expressed; a debate.

b. A quarrel; a dispute.

c. Archaic A reason or matter for dispute or contention: "sheath'd their swords for lack of argument" (Shakespeare).

2.

a. A course of reasoning aimed at demonstrating truth or falsehood: presented a careful argument for extraterrestrial life.

b. A fact or statement put forth as proof or evidence; a reason: The current low mortgage rates are an argument for buying a house now.

c. A set of statements in which one follows logically as a conclusion from the others.

3.

a. A summary or short statement of the plot or subject of a literary work.

b. A topic; a subject: "You and love are still my argument" (Shakespeare).

4. Logic The minor premise in a syllogism.

5. Mathematics

a. An independent variable of a function.

b. The angle of a complex number measured from the positive horizontal axis.

6. Computer Science A value used to evaluate a procedure or subroutine.

7. Linguistics In generative grammar, any of various positions occupied by a noun phrase in a sentence.


----------



## MKtheater

I still can't believe how good this Sony is for my system. Waiting for another mic so I can run spec lab graphs without as much low end rolloff. Until then enjoying the movies at reference!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

You THINK it's an argument cause you refused to admit your wrong


I get it. You are emotionally blinded by you love of your toys. I've been there. But te facts are your 1000$ br player is no better than my 85$ Sony 5100. Get over it and stop calling it an argument. Just don't say it's a must have upgrade. Actually it blatantly is so far from it.


If you love your BR player that's awesome and happy for you. But i would rather put that other 900$ I didn't spend on it towards room treatments or a third sub







I will get much much more return on my investment.


Also the deal in amazon is at a high point and is only 200$ more than the "best" price


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400#post_24365399


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400#post_24365430
> 
> 
> I still can't believe how good this Sony is for my system. Waiting for another mic so I can run spec lab graphs without as much low end rolloff. Until then enjoying the movies at reference!




What have you come up with for a microphone? I don't have one that is good for the entire audio band.


----------



## MKtheater

Just for the low end as I am getting another one built for me. I have a lilmike mic but it is missing some pieces. I have the behringer for the higher frequencies.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400#post_24365384
> 
> 
> Oh man, all this talk about expensive bluray players. I have been there and now I have the cheapest possible and they are excellent. I went from a Meridian 861 and Sim audio amp and now have a Sony receiver! Using a PS3 for blurays. Focus on the speakers, subs and most important room!




It all depends on what you need. I would have no problem using my PS3 as a blu ray player if it did everything I needed which it doesn't. I needed bitstream support for both 2d and 3d, DVD-A, SACD, dual HDMI among other things that my PS3 would not do all of. So there is a reason to go with a more expensive player depending on what you want. The PS3 cant do it all. I generally agree with you otherwise though, although I am a fan of my separates vs the receivers I have owned and think it is worth it going that route.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14370#post_24365340
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> I'm not going get into an argument.
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> If someone has superior PQ from the gate, Darbee processing isn't needed. All that's happening, additional sharpening is being applied to the image. Think Photoshop and sharpening/processing images. If it helps, I've been aware of OPPO and the benefit and drawback of image sharpening for many years. At one time, OPPO was "King Of The Hill" and now there's competition in the form of a Denon universal blu-ray player. As to the price, I can't say online what the price was as it was part of a package deal.
> 
> 
> (just saying, the deal has come and the deal has gone and I was one of the lucky ones)
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can also say, since the arrival of the blu-ray player we have, the OPPO is no longer turning my head like it use to. Once one has what we have, what we don't have, doesn't interest us and that's telling as to what we think and is a valid consideration. A happy camper is a happy camper and happy as a clam is happy as a clam.
> 
> 
> -



I'm not arguing, I was simply asking a question. I don't agree with your assessment of the Darbee at all and neither do many other well respected video enthusiasts on this forum and elsewhere. I wont go much further though as this will turn into pages of off topic rant and you do enough of that already. Darbee processing has proven beneficial from those who have spent time with it on everything from a cheap display all the way up to high end like a Sony 1100 4k projector and everything in between. It is not a simple "sharpening" device and does not bring along the common artifacts (ringing, halos, etc.......) that go with something like that assuming you don't overuse it. You need to do more homework. How much time have you spent with a Darbee? Most video enthusiasts from my experience are very supportive of what the Darbee brings to the table, and in light of that, and getting back to my original point, that brings incredible value alone to a Oppo 103D not to mention everything else you get for the $$$ with that player.


I think it's great you like your blu ray player and other gear, but don't make it out to be more than it is. You are not getting any better PQ with your Denon vs what I would get with my Oppo or any other player I own for that matter.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400_100#post_24365568
> 
> 
> I think it's great you like your blu ray player and other gear, but don't make it out to be more than it is. You are not getting any better PQ with your Denon vs what I would get with my Oppo or any other player I own for that matter.



Oh no. If I respond, I'm arguing.


...


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400#post_24365482
> 
> 
> Just for the low end as I am getting another one built for me. I have a lilmike mic but it is missing some pieces. I have the behringer for the higher frequencies.




You may not believe this, but the microphone & sound card circuit built into my Windows 8 laptop outperforms my RS spl meter by far. Very flat down to at least 10 Hz. The only problem is that it rolls off at the high end around 4 kHz. The laptop microphone also picks up the internal fan noise at about 90 Hz, but I can barely notice that "fan noise" when I do a SL waterfall. You can not see the fan noise on a SL PvA spectrogram.


I still need to download the latest REW. I forgot my pass word so I have to reenlist in order to get the download.


I have the most recent SL program (Jan 2014) and the latest TrueRTA program installed on my Windows XP PC as well as on the Windows 8 laptop.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400_100#post_24365576
> 
> 
> Oh no. If I respond, I'm arguing.
> 
> 
> ...



You guys have no idea how deep into the swamp you guys have walked.











-


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400#post_24365394
> 
> 
> Oppo players as far as PQ are essentially no different than any others if compared in their "native", non-modified picture state. Where I do find a difference is in their video adjustments........most notably their sharpness adjustment. It's one of the few video processors I've ever seen that adds little to no artifacts when you add a little sharpness. The other thing that has made them a standout is their offering an audiophile audio section (83SE, 95, 105) that rivals some of the better dacs out there. Add to that a customer service department that is tops in the market and the fact that these players are built like brick s**t houses and it becomes understandable why they have such a niche in the market. In fact, the only other company whose product I use that has as awesome a customer service dept is Parasound. I've received e-mail responses to questions I've had from both at ridiculous times of the day. In fact, Richard Schram, the owner of Parasound has e-mailed me back at 11:00 at night and on holidays like Christmas. Oppo has been similar in their awesome response time.
> 
> "You get what you pay for" sometimes, but not always. It depends on who you're dealing with.




I have read that quite a few times about the sharpening in the Oppos, but I have yet to try it (I will at some point).


The best customer service I have received has been from companies like SVS, Carada, Lumagen and I would put Oppo in that elite group as well.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400#post_24365384
> 
> 
> Oh man, all this talk about expensive bluray players. I have been there and now I have the cheapest possible and they are excellent. I went from a Meridian 861 and Sim audio amp and now have a Sony receiver! Using a PS3 for blurays. Focus on the speakers, subs and most important room!



Big +1


----------



## GPBURNS

Berlin Calling

German DTS-MA

Interesting German indie film revolving

around the techno /electronic scene

LFE mostly limited to the techno score

but really well recorded

Probably no more than a 3 star bass flick but liked this one


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400_40#post_24365384
> 
> 
> Oh man, all this talk about expensive bluray players. I have been there and now I have the cheapest possible and they are excellent. I went from a Meridian 861 and Sim audio amp and now have a Sony receiver! Using a PS3 for blurays. *Focus on the speakers, subs and most important room!*



True indeed but once you've done that! now what? If you're happy with the sony and PS3 then great ! For me ( having done the receiver thing and grew into separates from it) In a dedicated theater that may get the job done! but in my dual purpose room it all matters and even if I did a dedicated theater I suppose it would all matter. Getting the Marantz 8801 and Oppo 105 allows not only allows me SOTA playback of any source known to man but does so in an extremely wonderful way, and in the world of uber priced gear the price to play hear is a not bad! As for there sonics the later to which you referred ( room , speakers etc..) too are a means, atleast for me! to hear the difference between dac's and cables and other little things one can do to bring out that next level information on the disc or what ever source is playing back. For some its all equal and anything will do the job, but it comes down to how well ? if you can't tell the difference , you gotta be loving life and saving some coin










I choose both options room ,speakers, subs and all the rest that ties it all in together! I want that last drop of a higher fidelity


----------



## kemiza

What's the latest bass movie I have to demo?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Enders game

All is lost


----------



## obxdiver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400#post_24365645
> 
> 
> You guys have no idea how deep into the swamp you guys have walked.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400_100#post_24365823
> 
> 
> True indeed but once you've done that! now what? If you're happy with the sony and PS3 then great ! For me ( having done the receiver thing and grew into separates from it) In a dedicated theater that may get the job done! but in my dual purpose room it all matters and even if I did a dedicated theater I suppose it would all matter. Getting the Marantz 8801 and Oppo 105 allows not only allows me SOTA playback of any source known to man but does so in an extremely wonderful way, and in the world of uber priced gear the price to play hear is a not bad! As for there sonics the later to which you referred ( room , speakers etc..) too are a means, atleast for me! to hear the difference between dac's and cables and other little things one can do to bring out that next level information on the disc or what ever source is playing back. For some its all equal and anything will do the job, but it comes down to how well ? if you can't tell the difference , you gotta be loving life and saving some coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose both options room ,speakers, subs and all the rest that ties it all in together! I want that last drop of a higher fidelity



That last drop of fidelity is BS, been there done that. The Sony works great because of my speakers, if I had 4 ohm low sensitivity speakers the Sony would blow up. I basically watch movies so all the other stuff is not warranted for me and if some features are needed then so be it but saying greater fidelity and such is pushing it, this is where the blind tests are beautiful. I have been chasing audio nirvana for movies for years and ended up selling all my expensive high fidelity stuff once I went blind testing. Sighted they kicked arse for sure


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obxdiver*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400_100#post_24365849



Are you sure the bag is big enough?


LOL!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400_40#post_24365870
> 
> 
> That last drop of fidelity is BS, been there done that. The Sony works great because of my speakers, if I had 4 ohm low sensitivity speakers the Sony would blow up. I basically watch movies so all the other stuff is not warranted for me and if some features are needed then so be it but saying greater fidelity and such is pushing it, this is where the blind tests are beautiful. I have been chasing audio nirvana for movies for years and ended up selling all my expensive high fidelity stuff once I went blind testing. Sighted they kicked arse for sure



The Oppo and Marantz 8801 have only stoked the fire for me in the pursuit of "Fidelity " calling it anything else and needing and blindfold and a test group to convince you otherwise to tell you what you hear After this long( I'm sure you've learned how to listen and should be a bit of a Master







), is another topic unto itself!







Believe it or not I do see your point and the Oppo and Marantz were for system downsizing in terms of price and rack space as they replaced more expensive gear! My sonic Nirvana is a top to bottom approach and I strive for neutrality and tonal accuracy with nothing being a highlighted look at me attribute, this is a preference of course and takes time to develope and a bit of intrinsic and learned skill and after 30yrs I've gotten pretty good at it ! Not bragging of course


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400_100#post_24365870
> 
> 
> Sighted they kicked arse for sure



Ahhhhhh, a slight conflict of terms. You have to be sighted to see the video being produced on the screen of choice.


...










As to the 8801, my understanding, the 4520CI is a 9.2 channel 8801 with 4ohm capable amplifier.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400_40#post_24366061
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh, a slight conflict of terms. You have to be sighted to see the video being produced on the screen of choice.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to the 8801, my understanding, the 4520CI is a 9.2 channel 8801 with 4ohm capable amplifier.



They share platforms from what I understand but it ends there! The addition of different components and final tuning is up to Denon's team and also for the Marantz team!


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400#post_24365751
> 
> 
> Berlin Calling
> 
> German DTS-MA
> 
> Interesting German indie film revolving
> 
> around the techno /electronic scene
> 
> LFE mostly limited to the techno score
> 
> but really well recorded
> 
> Probably no more than a 3 star bass flick but liked this one




nice GP...



this thread is not a total lost cause...


don't get me wrong, lots of fascinating reading here...but we keep getting further and further away from the original premise of this thread


...tho the one-upmanship exhibited lately has been second to none


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400#post_24366115
> 
> 
> nice GP...
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is not a total lost cause...
> 
> 
> don't get me wrong, lots of fascinating reading here...but we keep getting further and further away from the original premise of this thread
> 
> 
> ...tho the one-upmanship exhibited lately has been second to none



+1. Well said LefthandLuke.


----------



## kemiza

Add something we can use.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400_100#post_24366112
> 
> 
> They share platforms from what I understand but it ends there!



Just saying, a 8801 platform in a 4520CI frame with a 4ohm capable amplifier, is a might attractive option.


I realize, Denon does all the work and Marantz gets all the glory. Such is life.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400_80#post_24365870
> 
> 
> That last drop of fidelity is BS, been there done that.



This coming from the guy with a room full of subs.










If you truly believe that I have some white van subs I'll hook you up with.


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14070#post_24345506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watched Justice League War earlier. Excellent movie if you're a fan.


Entertained a group of teens with this one and they had a blast. There's plenty bass heavy explosions and monster scenes to show off the system. Plenty of rumbling and room rattling. Probably 3.5-4 stars


----------



## wkingincharge

Ender Game delivered the LFE goodness when it needed too.


As a bonus nice to see a newer DTS trailer!!!


----------



## rhed

Anyone seen The Exorcism of Emily Rose? I'm thinking of a scare flick this evening. Never watched this one. So I might pick this one up today. How's the bass? I've seen The Conjuring. Can't believe its at 3.5. TEOER is at 4.0 so it must have lots of ELF?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400_40#post_24366198
> 
> 
> Entertained a group of teens with this one and they had a blast. There's plenty bass heavy explosions and monster scenes to show off the system. Plenty of rumbling and room rattling. Probably 3.5-4 stars



Can't till this is available on Netflix! you guys check out "The flashpoint Paradox" & "Batman the Dark Knight Returns" (parts one & two) both killer soundtracks and room energizing bass and great stories to boot


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400_40#post_24366228
> 
> 
> Anyone seen The Exorcism of Emily Rose? I'm thinking of a scare flick this evening. Never watched this one. So I might pick this one up today. How's the bass? I've seen The Conjuring. Can't believe its at 3.5. TEOER is at 4.0 so it must have lots of ELF?



I'll take the "Conjurings" bass


----------



## MKtheater

Of course I meant from amps and processors. I have many subs because they matter! Again if my meridian or Ada gave me better audio for movies I would still own them. Still awesome well built gear that will last a life time. I hear lots of I can't afford more subs or better speakers than I see $3000 or more spent on gear. That is all. To each their own and if it makes one happy then be happy! I watch all movies at reference and I mean every single one when not entertaining the kids. Enjoy!


----------



## MKtheater

It has been a long time since I watched Emily rose but it was great from what I remember.


----------



## derrickdj1

Cabin In The Woods and Mama are also decent scary movies. The original Exorcism would be great if it had modern LFE. It is still one of the best scary movies ever made.


----------



## rhed

Ok.. Thanks guys. Gonna buy it and take my chances.


----------



## Blackmambakila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14430#post_24366240
> 
> 
> I'll take the "Conjurings" bass



Man that movie rattles the foundation like an earthquake during many scenes, I had to watch it a 2nd time!


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I like the way The Conjuring uses the bass to build tension. Great horror flick of 2013.


Another decent bass horror movie is Event Horizon and I do believe it is on sale at Amazon for $5!


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14370#post_24365144
> 
> 
> 
> No. Oppo players are popular due to features for the price, build quality, bang for the buck and absolutely superior customer support and update potential (similar to something like Carada in the screen world or *SVS in the sub world, at least when SVS first hit........not sure about now).*





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400#post_24365695
> 
> 
> I have read that quite a few times about the sharpening in the Oppos, but I have yet to try it (I will at some point).
> 
> 
> The best customer service I have received has been *from companies like SVS*, Carada, Lumagen and I would put Oppo in that elite group as well.



Hey Toe....SVS is still a topnotch company, probably the best online company I've have ever dealt with, bar none.


----------



## cjrubes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14430#post_24366228
> 
> 
> Anyone seen The Exorcism of Emily Rose? I'm thinking of a scare flick this evening. Never watched this one. So I might pick this one up today. How's the bass? I've seen The Conjuring. Can't believe its at 3.5. TEOER is at 4.0 so it must have lots of ELF?



I really liked the Exorcism of Emily Rose, though it's been a few years since I've watched it. Good movie... I'll be honest, it freaked me out. I can't comment on the bass, because the last time I saw it was on my old Sony Trinitron TV with no sound system hooked up to it, lol.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400#post_24365433
> 
> 
> You THINK it's an argument cause you refused to admit your wrong
> 
> 
> I get it. You are emotionally blinded by you love of your toys. I've been there. But te facts are your 1000$ br player is no better than my 85$ Sony 5100. Get over it and stop calling it an argument. Just don't say it's a must have upgrade. Actually it blatantly is so far from it.
> 
> 
> If you love your BR player that's awesome and happy for you. But i would rather put that other 900$ I didn't spend on it towards room treatments or a third sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get much much more return on my investment.
> 
> 
> Also the deal in amazon is at a high point and is only 200$ more than the "best" price



I used to think Blu Ray is Blu Ray and digital is digital, till I read the 'Secrets of Home Theater' BDP shootout when the Oppo 93 first came out. Whaddya know, as it turned out, some of the BDPs available couldn't send an error-free/unmolested signal. The Sony I had at the time was one. I bit the bullet and got a 93 and played the same material side by side and couldn't believe it, I was losing fine detail with the Sony. Don't recall the error yhe Sony was producing, but on a particular slow pan of fall foliage (shot in video 60Hz), the leaves were much clearer on the Oppo.


The shootout mentioned that calibrating a display using discs played off one of these BDPs meant the calibration was only valid for that input whereas calibrating a display with a BDP that doesn't fudge the signal (or using a signal generator) means the display is calibrated properly for any other device that doesn't skew the picture.


Perhaps the manufacturers are more aware now, but when the 93 came out, BD standards had already been around for years and Sony isn't exactly a small manufacturer and 'should' have gotten it right even then (I think my player that I returned was the 570, one step below the then top of the line 580).



Max


P.S. Oh, and of course, the 93 plays SACDs, DVD-As, and has excellent DVD upscaling for all the older movies in my collection that haven't been released on BD yet.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14430#post_24366423
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toe....SVS is still a topnotch company, probably the best online company I've have ever dealt with, bar none.




Totally agreed as far as customer support goes. That comment was more in relation to their bang/buck factor (which I should have made more clear, sorry) which I am sure is still good, but considering how much more competition there is recently vs 10 years ago, I just don't know how they compare today exactly. I agree though as SVS has practically bent over backwards for me with a few issues I have had in the past, same with Carada and a few others that I mentioned.


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14430#post_24366511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400#post_24365433
> 
> 
> You THINK it's an argument cause you refused to admit your wrong
> 
> 
> I get it. You are emotionally blinded by you love of your toys. I've been there. But te facts are your 1000$ br player is no better than my 85$ Sony 5100. Get over it and stop calling it an argument. Just don't say it's a must have upgrade. Actually it blatantly is so far from it.
> 
> 
> If you love your BR player that's awesome and happy for you. But i would rather put that other 900$ I didn't spend on it towards room treatments or a third sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get much much more return on my investment.
> 
> 
> Also the deal in amazon is at a high point and is only 200$ more than the "best" price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Blu Ray is Blu Ray and digital is digital, till I read the 'Secrets of Home Theater' BDP shootout when the Oppo 93 first came out. Whaddya know, as it turned out, some of the BDPs available couldn't send an error-free/unmolested signal. The Sony I had at the time was one. I bit the bullet and got a 93 and played the same material side by side and couldn't believe it, I was losing fine detail with the Sony. Don't recall the error yhe Sony was producing, but on a particular slow pan of fall foliage (shot in video 60Hz), the leaves were much clearer on the Oppo.
> 
> 
> The shootout mentioned that calibrating a display using discs played off one of these BDPs meant the calibration was only valid for that input whereas calibrating a display with a BDP that doesn't fudge the signal (or using a signal generator) means the display is calibrated properly for any other device that doesn't skew the picture.
> 
> 
> Perhaps the manufacturers are more aware now, but when the 93 came out, BD standards had already been around for years and Sony isn't exactly a small manufacturer and 'should' have gotten it right even then (I think my player that I returned was the 570, one step below the then top of the line 580).
> 
> 
> 
> Max
> 
> 
> P.S. Oh, and of course, the 93 plays SACDs, DVD-As, and has excellent DVD upscaling for all the older movies in my collection that haven't been released on BD yet.
Click to expand...


Then there's this http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/the-best-blu-ray-player/


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Like I said my 5100 is as good as bee's "must have upgrade" 1000$ denon player lol


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14430#post_24366511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Oh, and of course, the 93 plays SACDs, DVD-As, and has excellent DVD upscaling for all the older movies in my collection that haven't been released on BD yet.




No doubt. Another reason I had to move away from my PS3 for blu ray playback is so I could get lossless audio and 3d video at the same time with my older pre/pro that does not support 3d (but is still excellent for me otherwise). The dual HDMI output of the 93 allowed me to get 3d (and 2d of course) to my projectors and lossless audio to my preamp for a much cheaper price than upgrading my pre/pro.







Another thing I did not like about the PS3 as a blu player was how LOUD the damn thing got which is not an issue if you have your gear in a separate room/closet, but I cant imagine anyone using one in a dedicated HT as it kills a low noise floor!


----------



## bigwoofer


http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/tech/2014/02/10/worlds-loudest-speaker-orig-cfb.cnn.html

 

for all you bass heads,  the next upgrade


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14430#post_24366331
> 
> 
> Ok.. Thanks guys. Gonna buy it and take my chances.




Some other Horror blu-rays that deliver on audio

and not overly mentioned are

Decent

REC 1 and 2 and the american remake Quarantine

Drag me to Hell


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Yeah the ps3 was terrible for noise. Mine sadly did die though in September. I wanted an oppo but my wife nixed it lol. Better off no need to waste the money


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14440_40#post_24366630
> 
> 
> Then there's this http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/the-best-blu-ray-player/



Finally! I was tempted to get a 790 last year as a second player but stuck with my PS3 fatboy, but I and may pick up this one for the bedroom, For my main rig I do have an interest in the darbee and may do a 103D to see what all the hype about for myself!


----------



## MKtheater

Yeah the PS3 and even louder clone are in another room.


----------



## MKtheater

I loved the decent, very good dynamics!


----------



## lovinthehd

I just got a 5100 for my bedroom and use a (slim) PS3 in the living room but the noise it makes is only noticeable when I'm running Audyssey and have the house as quiet as possible....might feel different if I had a lower noise floor I suppose....


ps I think the 5100 is kinda noisy, though


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14440_40#post_24366678
> 
> 
> Some other Horror blu-rays that deliver on audio
> 
> and not overly mentioned are
> 
> Decent
> 
> REC 1 and 2 and the american remake Quarantine
> 
> Drag me to Hell



Wow! thanks for the reminder on that sleeper hit for me " The Decent" caught me off guard and I loved it , I don't remember much about the audio so this should be a really nice rediscovery.

funny and co-worker and I were talking and it came up, and he said part two wasn't that bad.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

The Descent is a fantastic horror film! Another 'sleeper' hit that I wish was out on blu is Wolf Creek.


Edit: I see the UK has it on BD, I wonder if my PS4 would play it?


----------



## bigwoofer


You Bass heads need to check out CNN for the piece on the LARGE European Acoustic Facility, bass so loud it could kill you.


----------



## lovinthehd

That the facility where they're testing gear for surviving things like space launches?


----------



## lefthandluke

just finished watching "avengers" at -10...


wow...forgot what a great disc this is


i know i'm preachin to the choir...but this is demo worthy bass thru out!


worth a revisit...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Meh. Avengers is too filtered to be a demo disc for me.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14440_40#post_24366860
> 
> 
> Meh. Avengers is too filtered to be a demo disc for me.



filtered or not! ) 30hz is still bass ) bass is only a part of what makes a good demo disc! I can see me using the Avengers as well , depending on who your audience is of course


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14430#post_24366592
> 
> 
> Totally agreed as far as customer support goes. That comment was more in relation to their bang/buck factor (which I should have made more clear, sorry) which I am sure is still good, but considering how much more competition there is recently vs 10 years ago, I just don't know how they compare today exactly. I agree though as SVS has practically bent over backwards for me with a few issues I have had in the past, same with Carada and a few others that I mentioned.



Both of the excerpts from your posts that I quoted from in my reply mentioned customer support/service, so yes, I was referring exclusively to customer support. When I first received my PC12 the amp was bad and they overnighted one and ran me through the installation; it was a breeze. I've also had plenty of questions for them in the last two years and they were quick to answer the phone, and always very friendly & helpful.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14460#post_24366907
> 
> 
> filtered or not! ) 30hz is still bass ) bass is only a part of what makes a good demo disc! I can see me using the Avengers as well , depending on who your audience is of course


Yes but he put bass demo. I can think of 10 discs I would show ahead I avengers for bass


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14440_40#post_24366931
> 
> 
> Yes but he put bass demo. I can think of 10 discs I would show ahead I avengers for bass



For a bass demo ,yeah! its not even on the long list







that's what *Oblivion* and now *Enders Game* is for


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14460#post_24366931
> 
> 
> Yes but he put bass demo. I can think of 10 discs I would show ahead I avengers for bass



Only 10? Hell, I can think of at least 10 just in the last year that I would use for a bass demo over Avengers!







Of course compared to the Hobbit, Avengers is a bass monster!


Speaking of that, is there any hope that Hobbit DoS coming up in a few months will actually have a good supportive bass track?







I liked part two and there is loads of potential for great LFE, but I am fully expecting to be let down going off the train wreck that is AUJ for bass.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14460#post_24366949
> 
> 
> For a bass demo ,yeah! its not even on the long list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what *Oblivion* and now *Enders Game* is for


Correct


WWz

OHF

Oblivion

Elysium

EG


There's five and they are all recent then there is the classics


Tih

Wotw

FotP

9

Httyd

Tl


List goes on and on


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14460#post_24366923
> 
> 
> Both of the excerpts from your posts that I quoted from in my reply mentioned customer support/service, so yes, I was referring exclusively to customer support. When I first received my PC12 the amp was bad and they overnighted one and ran me through the installation; it was a breeze. I've also had plenty of questions for them in the last two years and they were quick to answer the phone, and always very friendly & helpful.



Same here. I have had to replace a few amps over the years in one of my PB13s and 12/2 and SVS was a pleasure to deal with. Also had to swap out my drivers in my 12/2 years ago and again they were fantastic to deal with.


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14460#post_24366970
> 
> 
> Only 10? Hell, I can think of at least 10 just in the last year that I would use for a bass demo over Avengers!




well...i can't argue wit dat


i just looked at page one...so there are at LEAST 26 rated 5 star ahead of it...


still, it IS rated 4 1/2 stars...hard to believe its filtered at 30hz. THAT i didn't know...


normally i would consider a movie rated 4 1/2 to be demo worthy...


played at -10 i thought it had some really nice moments...


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14430#post_24366237
> 
> 
> Can't till this is available on Netflix! you guys check out "The flashpoint Paradox" & "Batman the Dark Knight Returns" (parts one & two) both killer soundtracks and room energizing bass and great stories to boot


Cool thanks, I'll have those ready next time the kids come over


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14460#post_24366976
> 
> 
> Correct
> 
> 
> WWz
> 
> OHF
> 
> Oblivion
> 
> Elysium
> 
> EG
> 
> 
> There's five and they are all recent then there is the classics
> 
> 
> Tih
> 
> Wotw
> 
> FotP
> 
> 9
> 
> Httyd
> 
> Tl
> 
> 
> List goes on and on


Get ready to make some room at the top of that list next week







here's a list of preparations one should make

1) Invite all the neighbors (or the local cops) whichever is cheaper









2) Have list of contractors handy (roofers, plumbers, sheetrock guy) there will be structural damage







*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) The Dark World


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14440_40#post_24366970
> 
> 
> Only 10? Hell, I can think of at least 10 just in the last year that I would use for a bass demo over Avengers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course compared to the Hobbit, Avengers is a bass monster!*
> 
> 
> Speaking of that, is there any hope that Hobbit DoS coming up in a few months will actually have a good supportive bass track?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked part two and there is loads of potential for great LFE, but I am fully expecting to be let down going off the train wreck that is AUJ for bass.



I wish I had the right emoticon to express the side buster that gave me ! good one










As for DoS, I for one Am still of the mindset we will see (hear & feel)more unfiltered movies this year than in the past ( qoute me on that







Our post here are noticed trust me! So come on Mr. Jackson were due! and may let the whole "Hobbit" thing go


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14460#post_24367092
> 
> 
> Get ready to make some room at the top of that list next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a list of preparations one should make
> 
> 1) Invite all the neighbors (or the local cops) whichever is cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Have list of contractors handy (roofers, plumbers, sheetrock guy) there will be structural damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) The Dark World



Didn't someone post graphs on that one and it also as filtered?


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14430#post_24366308
> 
> 
> Cabin In The Woods and Mama are also decent scary movies. *The original Exorcist would be great if it had modern LFE. It is still one of the best scary movies ever made IS THE SCARIEST MOVIE EVER MADE* .


40 something years later and still gives me %#@!#& nightmares





















LoL

I love vampires, here's a couple of my favs with great bass action

Abe Lincoln, Vampire Hunter

Priest


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14460#post_24366976
> 
> 
> Correct
> 
> 
> WWz
> 
> OHF
> 
> Oblivion
> 
> Elysium
> 
> EG
> 
> 
> There's five and they are all recent then there is the classics
> 
> 
> Tih
> 
> Wotw
> 
> FotP
> 
> 9
> 
> Httyd
> 
> Tl
> 
> 
> List goes on and on




let's look at this a little closer...


i agree "oblivion" is at another level basswise (one of the best imo)...but it is also rated 4 1/2 stars


how can a movie ("avengers") supposedly filtered at 30hz garner the same rating as one unfiltered ("oblivion") ...?


how are these ratings parceled out...? are they subjective?


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14460#post_24367134
> 
> 
> Didn't someone post graphs on that one and it also as filtered?


I must've missed it... filtered or not, it just jolted the roof in my house


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14430#post_24366706
> 
> 
> Finally! I was tempted to get a 790 last year as a second player but stuck with my PS3 fatboy, but I and may pick up this one for the bedroom, For my main rig *I do have an interest in the darbee and may do a 103D to see what all the hype about for myself*!


Wait! I've heard rumors they are coming out with a 105D.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Well this threads rating system is terrible.


Go to
http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/forum/4-the-bass/ 


If you want a true rating system


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14440_40#post_24367179
> 
> 
> Wait! I've heard rumors they are coming out with a 105D.


Yeah, heard about that! thing is I had a hard enough time parting with my 95 ! and the 105 has no fault I can find, I love the Marvell chip and heard its not in the 105D, now double or more, those Ess Sabre dac and we have to talk


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14440_40#post_24367182
> 
> 
> Well this threads rating system is terrible.
> 
> 
> Go to
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/forum/4-the-bass/
> 
> 
> If you want a true rating system



Not perfect but it has introduced me to some great movies, due to both graphs and subjective reviews. I do use data-bass for the purist in me though. I'm happy to have both


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14460#post_24366931
> 
> 
> Yes but he put bass demo. I can think of 10 discs I would show ahead I avengers for bass





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14460#post_24366949
> 
> 
> For a bass demo ,yeah! its not even on the long list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what *Oblivion* and now *Enders Game* is for





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14460#post_24367182
> 
> 
> Well this threads rating system is terrible.
> 
> 
> Go to
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/forum/4-the-bass/
> 
> 
> If you want a true rating system





apparently the true rating system rates at least 17 films more "demo-worthy" than "oblivion"...



just sayin...


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14480_40#post_24367250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently the true rating system rates at least 17 films more "demo-worthy" than "oblivion"...
> 
> 
> 
> just sayin...



Demo movies are what you like and what impressed you in your room that you would like to share with others







I wouldn't hesitate to use the *Avengers* as I find it both great for audio and video







If I want to demo 50 shades of great bass I'm putting in *Oblivion* and watch guest fall into silence from sheer bass ecstasy







I personally have my own 5 star bass list as I'm sure many do, enjoy yours


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14460#post_24367104
> 
> 
> I wish I had the right emoticon to express the side buster that gave me ! good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for DoS, I for one Am still of the mindset we will see (hear & feel)more unfiltered movies this year than in the past ( qoute me on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our post here are noticed trust me! So come on Mr. Jackson were due! and may let the whole "Hobbit" thing go



I like your optimism!







Hope you are right in general and on Hobbit 2 in particular.


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14460#post_24367163
> 
> 
> 40 something years later and still gives me %#@!#& nightmares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoL
> 
> I love vampires, here's a couple of my favs with great bass action
> 
> Abe Lincoln, Vampire Hunter
> 
> Priest


agreed! Watched that when I was little. Had a hard time sleeping for a few days.. 30 years later and still wouldn't watch it again.


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14460#post_24367306
> 
> 
> Demo movies are what you like and what impressed you in your room that you would like to share with others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to use the *Avengers* as I find it both great for audio and video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to demo 50 shades of great bass I'm putting in *Oblivion* and watch guest fall into silence from sheer bass ecstasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally have my own 5 star bass list as I'm sure many do, enjoy yours




that i agree with...


my current favs are oblivion, all is lost and elysium...


not sayin avengers is top ten by any means...doesnt mean it's not a great demo


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fair enough


----------



## MKtheater

So I put in FOTP for a quick demo and first time since the SONY es and man, that sandstorm is awesome. This scene really pushes the surrounds. I think it is time for WOTW and then TIH. After that compare Oblivion. I might watch a movie instead.


----------



## djkail

Not sure if it has been mentioned yet but Gravity has a solid LFE track. There are a few DTS-HD rips available. Definitely worth a watch as I thought it was an excellent movie and the LFE track gave my new LFM-1 EX a good workout!


----------



## Scott Simonian

Avengers, eh?


----------



## BeeMan458

Just finished with a rescreening of "Dark City." Left me with that satisfied feeling that only a good sound track can do.


----------



## spidey.joe80

This thread and the DB thread are both invaluable resources for bass in movies. Both have their strengths are weaknesses. It would be an injustice imo to restrict oneself to just one


----------



## tboe77

Since Ender's Game has been praised here for its sound and in the PQ thread for its picture, I did a blind buy today.


The wife is taking the kids out tomorrow, so I get to "let the beast out of it's cage", so to speak!










It will also be the first full movie to be watched on my new Sammy PN64F8500, with Darbee Darblet in the the signal chain as well.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14480_40#post_24367641
> 
> 
> So I put in FOTP for a quick demo and first time since the SONY es and man, that sandstorm is awesome. This scene really pushes the surrounds. I think it is time for WOTW and then TIH. After that compare Oblivion. I might watch a movie instead.



This what I'm talking about







you gotta love the rediscovery of favorite tracks that make you want to play your favs all over again! Sounds like someone is indeed enjoying the fruits of there labor











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14480_40#post_24367828
> 
> 
> Avengers, eh?



Here's a case of not the best of the best or low of the lows for audio (although it has its ear to ear grinning moments) but the momentum of on screen action and seeing some of your favorite superhero's finally brought to life in a way we could only imagine as kids! adds so much as to you'll forget about extension and flat out enjoy it! forget about the graphs and post and go reference you'll love it


----------



## datranz

I just finish enders (REDBOX) 5.1? Mad. But the bass is awsome. My sister brought hunger games 2 rip. Best sound track I've heard. Bass was out of this world. A must buy.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400_100#post_24368000
> 
> 
> This what I'm talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you gotta love the rediscovery of favorite tracks that make you want to play your favs all over again! Sounds like someone is indeed enjoying the fruits of there labor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a case of not the best of the best or low of the lows for audio (although it has its ear to ear grinning moments) but the momentum of on screen action and seeing some of your favorite superhero's finally brought to life in a way we could only imagine as kids! adds so much as to you'll forget about extension and flat out enjoy it! forget about the graphs and post and go reference you'll love it



IMHO Avengers is better to watch than Demo. It never gets old for me. Yeah it has strong 30hz bass but for a demo compare it to the FOTP plane roll which is 32hz and supported by lows, just a little different










I enjoy my theater! The only time I am not is when it is down but that means I am building something new which is also fun for me.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14480_40#post_24368061
> 
> 
> IMHO Avengers is better to watch than Demo. It never gets old for me. Yeah it has strong 30hz bass but for a demo compare it to the FOTP plane roll which is 32hz and supported by lows, just a little different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy my theater! The only time I am not is when it is down but that means I am building something new which is also fun for me.



The work never ends but I find that part fun as well


----------



## Mrkazador


The Exorcism of Emily Rose (2005)


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14490#post_24368061
> 
> 
> IMHO Avengers is better to watch than Demo.



Agreed. Still a great overall audio experience and movie in general even if the low end got a bit robbed. I don't find the 3d that great like some do, but it looks excellent in 2d as well.


----------



## MKtheater

So happened to have spec lab running when I shut my theater door and this popped up

 


It created pressure and wind


----------



## pokekevin

Burn it to a disc and sell it.


You'd be surprised how many people might buy it lol


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14490#post_24367937
> 
> 
> Since Ender's Game has been praised here for its sound and in the PQ thread for its picture



Yes I watched it tonight, I thought the walls were coming down. I changed my set- up and put all my speakers full range the bass was so much better!


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14490#post_24368138
> 
> 
> So happened to have spec lab running when I shut my theater door and this popped up
> 
> 
> *It created pressure and wind*


You sure that wasn't from the second helping of refried beans? LOL!



Max


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14490#post_24368542
> 
> 
> You sure that wasn't from the second helping of refried beans? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Max




dammit...


you owe me a cuppa coffee and a keyboard cleaning...




...that was funny dj


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14460#post_24367163
> 
> 
> 40 something years later and still gives me %#@!#& nightmares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoL
> 
> I love vampires, here's a couple of my favs with great bass action
> 
> Abe Lincoln, Vampire Hunter
> 
> Priest




check out "let the right one in"...


the 2008 swedish version...



not for bass value ...justa different kinda vampire flick


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14490#post_24368613
> 
> 
> check out "let the right one in"...
> 
> 
> the 2008 swedish version...



Loved " Let Me In" the American version. Very good film. Haven't seen the Swedish version but the pool scene was great in the U.S remake.


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14490#post_24368613
> 
> 
> check out "let the right one in"...
> 
> 
> the 2008 swedish version...
> 
> 
> 
> not for bass value ...justa different kinda vampire flick





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14490#post_24368625
> 
> 
> Loved " Let Me In" the American version. Very good film. Haven't seen the Swedish version but the pool scene was great in the U.S remake.


Omg... thank you. I've been looking for it for the longest time







A few years ago, I was flipping channels and I never got the name of it and couldn't find anyone that's ever seen it. It is a total freak show







this movie is so hard to describe without giving it away tho, sort of like The Ring, once you say, omg... she came outta the tv... it's pretty much over LoL

Just dl' it... i"ll be watching it tonight







Thanks


----------



## landshark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14460#post_24366949
> 
> 
> For a bass demo ,yeah! its not even on the long list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what *Oblivion* and now *Enders Game* is for


2nd that!


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400#post_24366115
> 
> 
> nice GP...
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is not a total lost cause...
> 
> 
> don't get me wrong, lots of fascinating reading here...but we keep getting further and further away from the original premise of this thread
> 
> 
> ...tho the one-upmanship exhibited lately has been second to none





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14400#post_24366150
> 
> 
> +1. Well said LefthandLuke.



I've said it better...😉


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14480_80#post_24369603
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it better...😉



Congrats; you've won a roll of tin foil.


----------



## sojodave

I guilted my wife into buying me AiL. I enjoyed the movie and loved the bass in the storm scenes. What other movies have great bass during sea storm scenes. These are the ones I thought of.


Master And Commander

Kon Tiki

Perfect Storm


----------



## drwinlied




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14490#post_24368613
> 
> 
> check out "let the right one in"...
> 
> 
> the 2008 swedish version...
> 
> 
> 
> not for bass value ...justa different kinda vampire flick



I liked the american remake more, for once. The soundtrack does a wondrous job of adding/creating atmosphere. I was too thrown off by the bad dubs in the swede version.


Toe, u watch halo 4 yet? I need to know if you crapped yourself or not.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14480_80#post_24369971
> 
> 
> I guilted my wife into buying me AiL. I enjoyed the movie and loved the bass in the storm scenes. What other movies have great bass during sea storm scenes. These are the ones I thought of.
> 
> 
> Master And Commander
> 
> Kon Tiki
> 
> Perfect Storm



One scene that really stood out to me was in Immortals when Neptune caused the title wave when they were on the ship. Insane amount of energy in the scene.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14490#post_24369971
> 
> 
> I guilted my wife into buying me AiL. I enjoyed the movie and loved the bass in the storm scenes. What other movies have great bass during sea storm scenes. These are the ones I thought of.
> 
> 
> Master And Commander
> 
> Kon Tiki
> 
> Perfect Storm



Captain Phillips


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14490#post_24370135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14480_80#post_24369971
> 
> 
> I guilted my wife into buying me AiL. I enjoyed the movie and loved the bass in the storm scenes. What other movies have great bass during sea storm scenes. These are the ones I thought of.
> 
> 
> Master And Commander
> 
> Kon Tiki
> 
> Perfect Storm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One scene that really stood out to me was in Immortals when Neptune caused the title wave when they were on the ship. Insane amount of energy in the scene.
Click to expand...


And an insane amount of clipping in the scene. It sounds terrible.


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14370#post_24364669
> 
> 
> I won't get into an argument over this point as you not being convinced, does not make it fact. Interesting scientific tidbit that I read yesterday, 1/4 of the people answering the question, thought the Sun revolved around Earth.


And the benefits of teaching creationism over science are... ??







lol



I came back to an oldie yesterday, TDKR - a hot mix to my ears, I think I topped out about -18 as I feared for my hearing!


I wish these newer releases would hurry up and get cheaper on Amazon Marketplace...


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14480_80#post_24370353
> 
> 
> And an insane amount of clipping in the scene. It sounds terrible.



I reread my post and; nope, I wasn't commenting on the SQ at all.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14500_100#post_24370410
> 
> 
> And the benefits of teaching creationism over science are... ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



What ever in the Universe, revolving around what ever in the solar system, has nothing to do with religion, politics, left brain, right brain or otherwise. No matter the reason, no matter the argument, ignorance is ignorance and looking to another to form one's opinion, does not make anything a fact.



> Quote:
> I wish these newer releases would hurry up and get cheaper on Amazon Marketplace... tongue.gif



I threw in the towel and at the moment, new or used, buy about one blu-ray a week from Amazon. We live up in the mountains and the nearest WalMart or Target, one-way, is some twenty-five miles away.


-


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14490#post_24370418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14480_80#post_24370353
> 
> 
> And an insane amount of clipping in the scene. It sounds terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reread my post and; nope, I wasn't commenting on the SQ at all.
Click to expand...

Haha all true, however, that's not a worthy or "great" ship and sea demo scene cuz of the clipping.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14480_80#post_24370803
> 
> 
> Haha all true, however, that's not a worthy or "great" ship and sea demo scene cuz of the clipping.



Fair enough.


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drwinlied*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14490#post_24370103
> 
> 
> I was too thrown off by the bad dubs in the swede version.



i agree...


the only way to watch "let the right one in" is with the subtitles...same with "das boot"


----------



## Snowmanick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24371777
> 
> 
> i agree...
> 
> 
> the only way to watch "let the right one in" is with the subtitles...same with "das boot"



Agreed. I prefered Let the Right One In, but only tried it with the subtitles. Great flick.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14490#post_24370803
> 
> 
> Haha all true, however, that's not a worthy or "great" ship and sea demo scene cuz of the clipping.



I like your signature


It is scientific fact that humans can and do hear well below 20hz:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16934315 
http://vbn.aau.dk/ws/files/54564231/...ller_1990a.pdf 


A scientific man







. Any graphs for Ender's game?


----------



## bumprunlogan

For demos I pull out Pacific Rim most of the time. Big fighting Godzilla like creatures always produce a lot of bass, hope it's not filtered.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drwinlied*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14490#post_24370103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toe, u watch halo 4 yet? I need to know if you crapped yourself or not.













I tried to stream it the other night since Netflix does not have the blu ray available for rent, but my Oppo 93 only supports the older Netflix streaming interface which is limited to 720p and stereo. In light of that, I am either going to pull my PS3 down to stream it which does support Super HD and 5.1, or rent the DVD from Netflix, or run down a used copy of the blu ray somewhere. I am hesitant to stream or rent the lossy audio version out of fear that the DD track is a different mix vs the lossless, so I am leaning toward running down a used copy of the blu ray somewhere. Looking forward to checking it out whenever that happens though.


Have you heard it yet and if so, what did you think of the audio/LFE?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24371777
> 
> 
> i agree...
> 
> 
> the only way to watch "let the right one in" is with the subtitles...same with "das boot"



For sure. I always go with the native language track/subtitles. I really enjoyed Let the Right One In and the American remake as well. I would probably watch the original first and then the American remake.


----------



## mercury

Looking for a good/great blue ray to test out some hard hitting "slam" (mid and upper bass output) .....


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24372075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14490#post_24370803
> 
> 
> Haha all true, however, that's not a worthy or "great" ship and sea demo scene cuz of the clipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your signature
> 
> 
> It is scientific fact that humans can and do hear well below 20hz:
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16934315
> http://vbn.aau.dk/ws/files/54564231/...ller_1990a.pdf
> 
> 
> A scientific man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any graphs for Ender's game?
Click to expand...


But of course. They've been up at Data-Bass.com since it was released.










While you're there, vote on some bass movie execution polls. I need to close some of those old polls and I want to do so with definitive votes one way or the other. I'm also curious what everybody likes as their best movie with bass of 2013, for which there's also a poll on that site.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercury*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24372440
> 
> 
> Looking for a good/great blue ray to test out some hard hitting "slam" (mid and upper bass output) .....



Visit the Data-Bass.com site above and you'll see Peak vs. Average (PvA) graphs that display each movie's content relative to the max possible on a disc.







I would say there are quite a few that meet your criteria.


----------



## Mrkazador

Dark knight rises, when the bat ship comes out of the alley. That will get your chest vibrating.


----------



## Luis5150




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24372595
> 
> 
> Dark knight rises, when the bat ship comes out of the alley. That will get your chest vibrating.



Totally!!! This is one of my favorite "go-to" demo scenes of late in my movie room.


----------



## djkail

So after reading all the Enders Game praise I watched it. Some great LFE effects but I personally thought the Gravity LFE track was better. There are a few DTS-HD rips available and it is definitely worth it.


----------



## thecloneranger


was not impressed with man of steel. the smallville fight left me unsatisifiedd as i felt there should have been more bass. a quick question i have dual pb2000s and the gain set to 12oclock on both of them. what gain do u guys have your subs set to. i also run it 3db hot to.


----------



## Luis5150




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecloneranger*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24372741
> 
> 
> was not impressed with man of steel. the smallville fight left me unsatisifiedd as i felt there should have been more bass. a quick question i have dual pb2000s and the gain set to 12oclock on both of them. what gain do u guys have your subs set to. i also run it 3db hot to.



Surprising... I, OTOH, found "Man of Steel" to be pretty slamming. I rewatched it this weekend and kept thinking... damn!! Maybe, you can say there wasn't enough bass below 25Hz, but the movie definitely had plenty of bass, I think.


----------



## audiofan1

Alright count me as guilty and I hope the early reports are off (please ) I'm looking forward to the latest *Thor The Dark World* ( rumors of a blistering sound track) movie and filtered of not, my minds made up to enjoy it










Anyone else


----------



## Scott27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24373377
> 
> 
> Alright count me as guilty and I hope the early reports are off (please ) I'm looking forward to the latest *Thor The Dark World* ( rumors of a blistering sound track) movie and filtered of not, my minds made up to enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else



Absolutely agree with that. Apart from the first Captain America, and perhaps The Green Lantern I've really enjoyed all the DC and Marvel movies over the past few years. If they have a great sound track then even better.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecloneranger*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24372741
> 
> 
> 
> was not impressed with man of steel. the smallville fight left me unsatisifiedd as i felt there should have been more bass. a quick question i have dual pb2000s and the gain set to 12oclock on both of them. what gain do u guys have your subs set to. i also run it 3db hot to.


I am sure you are getting more headroom from your duals but I have the gain on my PB200 closer to 2:00, higher than I had my pb12 set.


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24373525
> 
> 
> I am sure you are getting more headroom from your duals but I have the gain on my PB200 closer to 2:00, higher than I had my pb12 set.


i also have dual pb2000s .i have my gain setto max.and i run it 2db hot.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24373575
> 
> 
> 
> i also have dual pb2000s .i have my gain setto max.and i run it 2db hot.


Wow...max gain AND running hot....does it still sound good that way....bass isn't drowning everything else out?  How hot is that compared to what Audysey/YPAO set them?


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24373592
> 
> 
> Wow...max gain AND running hot....does it still sound good that way....bass isn't drowning everything else out?  How hot is that compared to what Audysey/YPAO set them?


yea it sounds good. I like bass. Don't know. Haven't run ypao


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24373592
> 
> 
> Wow...max gain AND running hot....does it still sound good that way....bass isn't drowning everything else out?  How hot is that compared to what Audysey/YPAO set them?


i have a huge living room that is connected to my dinning room.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24373675
> 
> 
> 
> i have a huge living room that is connected to my dinning room.


Ah that makes sense.  Was wondering if you have a really big space.  Forecast....dual PB12 plus in a year?................


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24373789
> 
> 
> Ah that makes sense.  Was wondering if you have a really big space.  Forecast....dual PB12 plus in a year?................


Hell yea! That sounds awesome! I'm gonna stick with my pb2000s though i think. They give me all i want.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecloneranger*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14500_100#post_24372741
> 
> 
> was not impressed with man of steel. the smallville fight left me unsatisifiedd as i felt there should have been more bass. a quick question i have dual pb2000s and the gain set to 12oclock on both of them. what gain do u guys have your subs set to. i also run it 3db hot to.



Here's the short version, you need more subwoofage.


Disclosure: currently, at the main menu level control, our subs are being run +10dB hot and the MVC is turned down to -17.5Dbfs.


(subwoofer gain is determined at the time the EQ program is run: +75dB at the MLP)


-


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecloneranger*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24372741
> 
> 
> was not impressed with man of steel. the smallville fight left me unsatisifiedd as i felt there should have been more bass. a quick question i have dual pb2000s and the gain set to 12oclock on both of them. what gain do u guys have your subs set to. i also run it 3db hot to.


Completely agree. I hated the sound mix of mos including the bass. Very poorly done IMHO.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24374144
> 
> 
> Here's the short version, you need more subwoofage.
> 
> 
> Disclosure: currently, at the main menu level control, our subs are being run 10dB hot and the MVC is turned down to -17.5Dbfs.
> 
> 
> (subwoofer gain is determined at the time the EQ program is run: 75dB at the MLP)



Not sure I understand your response. What about his post tells you he needs more subs?


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14480_80#post_24374302
> 
> 
> Not sure I understand your response. What about his post tells you he needs more subs?



LOL. I was a little underwhelmed by MOS as well and I'm running 8 18's. Do you think I need more subs too?


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24374316
> 
> 
> LOL. I was a little underwhelmed by MOS as well and I'm running 8 18's. Do you think I need more subs too?


Hahahah


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24374316
> 
> 
> LOL. I was a little underwhelmed by MOS as well and I'm running 8 18's. Do you think I need more subs too?



LOL. I only have 2. Perhaps that explains why I thought MOS was the most disappointing bass film of the year.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24374316
> 
> 
> LOL. I was a little underwhelmed by MOS as well and I'm running 8 18's. Do you think I need more subs too?



No it is not the quanity that is a problem it is the quality...according to the messiah of cea2010 depiction, if you do not have HSU subs then you fail miserably at life and should not be able to reproduce!!


----------



## tboe77

I thought the sound for MoS was bad from top to bottom, not just the bass. The levels were all over the place. I mean, in one scene, where there are buildings falling down, it is not as loud as another scene where it's just . . . windy. Epic fail on this one. Too bad because the visuals were great and I though it was a pretty decent movie to boot! But I don't know if I'll even be able to watch it again because the audio is such a mess.


And getting more or bigger subwoofers ain't gonna fix it.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14500_100#post_24374302
> 
> 
> Not sure I understand your response. What about his post tells you he needs more subs?



His description. FWIW, our gain is set to 8 o'clock as opposed to 12:00 o'clock to obtain 75dB and the MLP during setup.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14500_100#post_24374316
> 
> 
> LOL. I was a little underwhelmed by MOS as well and I'm running 8 18's. Do you think I need more subs too?



If the output of your 8/18s, equals the output of two PB2000s, then yes.


(funny how to some, small systems are considered the equal of larger systems as if other than price, there's no difference)


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14550#post_24374393
> 
> 
> I thought the sound for MoS was bad from top to bottom, not just the bass. The levels were all over the place. I mean, in one scene, where there are buildings falling down, it is not as loud as another scene where it's just . . . windy. Epic fail on this one. Too bad because the visuals were great and I though it was a pretty decent movie to boot! But I don't know if I'll even be able to watch it again because the audio is such a mess.
> 
> 
> And getting more or bigger subwoofers ain't gonna fix it.




Agreed (I did not dislike MoS audio as much as you, but I agree with your general critique). Not sure what BeeMan is going on about, but the problem is not needing more subs with MoS. The problem is relative to the better audio tracks out there, MoS was disappointing to many of us due to very spotty execution (some moments you expected big bass there was very little and other moments where you would not expect much it hit hard and so on.....) and combined with the lacking extension, it was a disappointment in the low end. No matter if you have 1 sub or 20, it's still relative as far as the disappointment of this track vs the better and best tracks out there for both execution and extension in particular.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14550#post_24374397
> 
> 
> His description. FWIW, our gain is set to 8 o'clock as opposed to 12:00 o'clock to obtain 75dB and the MLP during setup.
> 
> If the output of your 8/18s, equals the output of two PB2000s, then yes.
> 
> 
> (funny how to some, small systems are considered the equal of larger systems as if other than price, there's no difference)



Without knowing the size of his room, how much voltage his AVR is putting out, if the subs are co-located, etc, etc, how can you possibly know what his gains SHOULD be? It's not a volume setting--it just determines how much voltage is needed to get to max amp output.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14480_80#post_24374397
> 
> 
> His description. FWIW, our gain is set to 8 o'clock as opposed to 12:00 o'clock to obtain 75dB and the MLP during setup.
> 
> If the output of your 8/18s, equals the output of two PB2000s, then yes.



But my 2 PB2000's are in a phone booth.


Edit: I see WTH just beat me to it.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14500_100#post_24374439
> 
> 
> Not sure what BeeMan is going on about,.....



Reread what I posted. Take out bias. And one will see that I was posting about subwoofage and not MoS.


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24374144
> 
> 
> (subwoofer gain is determined at the time the EQ program is run: +75dB at the MLP)-




not tryin to start anything here, just curious...when you set the gain at 75bd where does that leave the positions of the gain knobs on your subs...?


9..10...11 o'clock?


I know you run one near-field so I assume different settings...




oops...sorry...just saw your new post


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14500_100#post_24374449
> 
> 
> Without knowing the size of his room, how much voltage his AVR is putting out, if the subs are co-located, etc, etc, how can you possibly know what his gains SHOULD be?



Experience. Some here want to believe that all things are equal when that's not even a rational position. In of itself, the position of a subwoofer's gain knob tells a story.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14500_100#post_24374466
> 
> 
> oops...sorry...just saw your new post



...


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14480_80#post_24374473
> 
> 
> Experience. Some here want to believe that all things are equal when that's not even a rational position. In of itself, the position of a subwoofer's gain knob tells a story.



What if my MLP is in a null?


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14550#post_24374473
> 
> 
> Experience. Some here want to believe that all things are equal when that's not even a rational position. In of itself, the position of a subwoofer's gain knob tells a story.



Really? Just as I thought. Your experience means nothing. Unless your "experience" includes clairvoyance. This is why you are always getting into arguments on here. You spread incorrect info and do it with authority. And then get snippy when called on it.


As you were, sir!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14500_100#post_24374481
> 
> 
> What if my MLP is in a null?



Come on, you know the answer to that question.


(i'm a firm believer that there is such a thing as a dumb question; a question that is asked when the person, knowing the answer, asks the question anyways)


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14550#post_24374473
> 
> 
> 
> Experience. Some here want to believe that all things are equal when that's not even a rational position. In of itself, the position of a subwoofer's gain knob tells a story.


Actually, from experience and from what most others have related from their PB2000's, most users tend to have to turn the gain up higher in relation to other subs, and even to the PB12 that it replaced, to get similar output.

 

At 12:00, my PB12 plays about the same as my PB2000 does at 2:00.  Owners have even stated that the PB2000 gain knob must be higher than on their PB1000 to match the output.  So, in general, the gain knob seems to have to be set a bit higher on this sub than on many others.


----------



## BeeMan458

^ +1


And in doing so, less headroom.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14500_100#post_24374495
> 
> 
> Really? Just as I thought. Your experience means nothing.



Congratulations as you're now officially omniscient.


A question was asked, an answer was given and as to arguments, you want to argue, that's why but you don't see me giving rebuttals other than to say, you're golden so it don't matter.


-


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14550#post_24374510
> 
> 
> Congratulations as you're now officially omniscient.
> 
> 
> A question was asked, an answer was given and as to arguments, you want to argue, that's why but you don't see me giving rebuttals other than to say, you're golden so it don't matter.



Not really. Cuz you don't know what you're talking about. Evidenced by Bear123's post, which references ACTUAL experience with the sub in question. See how that works?


----------



## Tack

Obviously, gain position is only comparable on a local basis with all other settings and conditions equal. Is this argument really happening?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14500_100#post_24374539
> 
> 
> Not really. Cuz you don't know what you're talking about. Evidenced by Bear123's post, which references ACTUAL experience with the sub in question. See how that works?



That agreed with what I posted.


Don't worry, your system is the equal of all other systems, you're golden, I'm clueless and the Continuum is going continue unabated.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tack*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14550#post_24374552
> 
> 
> Obviously, gain position is only comparable on a local basis with all other settings and conditions equal. Is this argument really happening?



You just wanna be argumentative!! lol.


----------



## bass addict

I miss the good ol' days on the forum.


----------



## bear123


I have seen some posts, since we are discussing the gain issue to some extent, that suggests it is best to set the subwoofer gain high enough such that room correction sets the AVR level somewhat negative.  The benefit being that you can run your subs hot without going above 0 trim in the avr, else distortion will be introduced by using a + trim in the AVR's sub channel.  This did not sound quite right to me, but I have seen it mentioned by more than one.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14560_80#post_24374578
> 
> 
> I have seen some posts, since we are discussing the gain issue to some extent, that suggests it is best to set the subwoofer gain high enough such that room correction sets the AVR level somewhat negative.  The benefit being that you can run your subs hot without going above 0 trim in the avr, else distortion will be introduced by using a + trim in the AVR's sub channel.  This did not sound quite right to me, but I have seen it mentioned by more than one.



Bear, that's been around since the dawn of time. This started back in the old days when receivers were prone to outputting a clipped signal when turning up the sub out gain too far. It was generally agreed that the lower the sub out volume the cleaner the signal.


I think that was an extreme case as one; it would be hard pressed to hear minor distortion introduced into the sub channel (mains are a different story), and two, you're either clipping or you're not. The problem is, most people don't know at what level their AVR clips at, so it's generally safer to run in the negs.


----------



## Tack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14550#post_24374578
> 
> 
> I have seen some posts, since we are discussing the gain issue to some extent, that suggests it is best to set the subwoofer gain high enough such that room correction sets the AVR level somewhat negative.  The benefit being that you can run your subs hot without going above 0 trim in the avr, else distortion will be introduced by using a + trim in the AVR's sub channel.  This did not sound quite right to me, but I have seen it mentioned by more than one.



It's true, but keep in mind that if you aren't getting near reference levels during playback, it doesn't matter. Also, some receivers are more prone than others.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14550#post_24374578
> 
> 
> I have seen some posts, since we are discussing the gain issue to some extent, that suggests it is best to set the subwoofer gain high enough such that room correction sets the AVR level somewhat negative.  The benefit being that you can run your subs hot without going above 0 trim in the avr, else distortion will be introduced by using a + trim in the AVR's sub channel.  This did not sound quite right to me, but I have seen it mentioned by more than one.



I've seen that lots of times. The advice is to set it so that Audyssey puts the sub trim at -3 dbs of so. Can't recall the exact reasoning for this, though.


----------



## Snowmanick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14550#post_24374473
> 
> 
> Experience. Some here want to believe that all things are equal when that's not even a rational position. In of itself, the position of a subwoofer's gain knob tells a story.



Your argument here isn't rational as it is self-defeating.


First you state experience (with a different product so it is moot but that is a different issue). This implies that their is a transitive relation to the subject. That knowledge of one product or principle will continuously be applicable.


Then you state that all things are not equal, and proclaim that any belief of such a concept is irrational, although this seems to be exactly what you were relying on in your first point ("experience").


Finally, you seem to return to your transitive relation argument with the assertion that a gain knobs position "tells a story." (It doesn't by the way) This third point disavows your second point which contradicted your first point.


I believe this is one of the reasons you tend to get into spats with people.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24374316
> 
> 
> LOL. I was a little underwhelmed by MOS as well and I'm running 8 18's. Do you think I need more subs too?



Naw you need about 8 more lol


----------



## nube

In other words, Beeman, you don't know what the hell you're talking about. Yet, oddly, you always act like you're an authority on the subject, whatever it may be. Then, when called out, you ignore it or claim people are just being argumentative. It's really odd behavior.


Further, you frequently contradict yourself or speak in vague allusions that seem designed to retain your plausible deniability when called out.


As your name implies, just be a man and admit it, correct the know-it-all behavior, and we'll all move on.


----------



## Tack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14550#post_24374627
> 
> 
> I've seen that lots of times. The advice is to set it so that Audyssey puts the sub trim at -3 dbs of so. Can't recall the exact reasoning for this, though.



I'd imagine it would take a little juggling to end up at -3 after cal. I don't use any RC so can't help on how to get there, sorry.


----------



## lefthandluke

BeeMan...god luv ya



why is it I can't help but envision you as the cow being lowered into the velociraptor pit...?


----------



## Fatshaft

WTF is happening to this thread?


I come here to see if there's a good bass flick I missed and all I see is honey everywhere!


Does Thor have good bass?


Thanks


----------



## nube

Thor 2 is pretty much exactly like the first, sadly.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fatshaft*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14550#post_24374687
> 
> 
> WTF is happening to this thread?
> 
> 
> I come here to see if there's a good bass flick I missed and all I see is honey everywhere!
> 
> 
> Does Thor have good bass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Well, Thor has almost an identical LFE profile as the first one--in other words, it's filtered.


----------



## Tack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fatshaft*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14550#post_24374687
> 
> 
> WTF is happening to this thread?




WTH is going ON out here!?


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fatshaft*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14560_80#post_24374687
> 
> 
> WTF is happening to this thread?
> 
> 
> all I see is honey everywhere!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14500_100#post_24374682
> 
> 
> why is it I can't help but envision you as the cow being lowered into the velociraptor pit...?



LOL. Now that's funny.


...










As to the arguing question, that question has already been solved and discussed so there's no point in repeating the conclusion.


Today's conclusion, people want to believe their systems are the equal of other systems.


----------



## Fatshaft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14550_50#post_24374699
> 
> 
> Thor 2 is pretty much exactly like the first, sadly.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14550_50#post_24374707
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Well, Thor has almost an identical LFE profile as the first one--in other words, it's filtered.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14560_80#post_24374744
> 
> 
> Today's conclusion, people want to believe their systems are the equal of other systems.


We just need a separate forum that is titled "Ask Beeman".


We make no guarantees to the accuracy of the information contained within. Enter at your own risk.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14550#post_24374495
> 
> 
> Really? Just as I thought. Your experience means nothing. Unless your "experience" includes clairvoyance. This is why you are always getting into arguments on here. You spread incorrect info and do it with authority. And then get snippy when called on it.
> 
> 
> As you were, sir!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14550#post_24374669
> 
> 
> In other words, Beeman, you don't know what the hell you're talking about. Yet, oddly, you always act like you're an authority on the subject, whatever it may be. Then, when called out, you ignore it or claim people are just being argumentative. It's really odd behavior.
> 
> 
> Further, you frequently contradict yourself or speak in vague allusions that seem designed to retain your plausible deniability when called out.
> 
> 
> As your name implies, just be a man and admit it, correct the know-it-all behavior, and we'll all move on.


Nailed it to a tee!!! +10000 on theses posts. Can't see the forest through the trees.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14550#post_24374699
> 
> 
> Thor 2 is pretty much exactly like the first, sadly.


Damn.


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14550#post_24374682
> 
> 
> BeeMan...god luv ya
> 
> 
> 
> why is it I can't help but envision you as the cow being lowered into the velociraptor pit...?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14580#post_24374744
> 
> 
> Today's conclusion, people want to believe their systems are the equal of other systems.




you just can't help yerself...


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14580#post_24374744
> 
> 
> LOL. Now that's funny.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to the arguing question, that question has already been solved and discussed so there's no point in repeating the conclusion.
> 
> 
> Today's conclusion, people want to believe their systems are the equal of other systems.



Just want to flesh this out. Do you believe that having a higher gain setting automatically means you have less headroom? Based on you experience, of course.


----------



## Snowmanick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14580_60#post_24374891
> 
> 
> Just want to flesh this out. Do you believe that having a higher gain setting automatically means you have less headroom? Based on you experience, of course.


----------



## Mongo171

Umm...just as a reminder, there is a person who likes to hit the Report Flag. Not worth getting an infraction notice for.


----------



## drwinlied




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24372355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to stream it the other night since Netflix does not have the blu ray available for rent, but my Oppo 93 only supports the older Netflix streaming interface which is limited to 720p and stereo. In light of that, I am either going to pull my PS3 down to stream it which does support Super HD and 5.1, or rent the DVD from Netflix, or run down a used copy of the blu ray somewhere. I am hesitant to stream or rent the lossy audio version out of fear that the DD track is a different mix vs the lossless, so I am leaning toward running down a used copy of the blu ray somewhere. Looking forward to checking it out whenever that happens though.
> 
> 
> Have you heard it yet and if so, what did you think of the audio/LFE?


well...I have a very low budget setup just by itself, let alone relative to most in this thread (3.2 = Denon x1000, DefTech SM45 (LR), DefTech SM65 (C), Dayton Sub1200(x2)) so I likely hear about 1/5 of what most others do lol

 

With that in mind, Halo4 streamed off of Netflix through my xbox 360 (lol it's getting worse, isn't it...) certainly had much more bass (quantity & quality) than Evil Dead or Cloverfield...but again, that's based on some pretty limited measures. That is, however, backed up by a few other sources listed within this maze of posts/links/threads 

 

So LFE is solid, but doesn't get very much below 30hz. But there is a lot of it. And the last third of the film has a lot going on outside of the constant LFE barrage.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14560_80#post_24374977
> 
> 
> Umm...just as a reminder, there is a person who likes to hit the Report Flag. Not worth getting an infraction notice for.


_Lucius Hunt: "Be cautious. You are holding the bad color."


Ivy Walker: [becomes worried, covers the berries with her hands] "This color attracts Those We Don't Speak Of"._


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14500_100#post_24374891
> 
> 
> Just want to flesh this out. Do you believe that having a higher gain setting automatically means you have less headroom? Based on you experience, of course.



Yes. But that doesn't mean you can't compensate by dialing back the levels and then jacking the levels back up again in the form of a house curve.


All things are not equal and that's what folks are getting upset about. Our system isn't equal to other people's systems and I'm okay with this point.


FWIW, I just finished rescreening the first insertion/extraction scene in "Act of Valor" with my wife. I want to have a house curve that works for her and me where neither are feeling put upon. The point, I'm just sharing and some here are want to make everything into an argument because that's how they're wired.


Agree with me, disagree with me, based on what thecloneranger posted, he needs more subwoofage and if he doesn't want to heed my recommendation, I'm good. There is no argument.


-


----------



## Tack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14580#post_24374891
> 
> 
> Just want to flesh this out. Do you believe that having a higher gain setting automatically means you have less headroom? Based on you experience, of course.


----------



## Tack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14580#post_24375062
> 
> 
> Yes. But that doesn't mean you can't compensate by dialing back the levels and then jacking the levels back up again in the form of a house curve.
> 
> 
> All things are not equal and that's what folks are getting upset about. Our system isn't equal to other people's systems and I'm okay with this point.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I just finished rescreening the first insertion/extraction scene in "Act of Valor" with my wife. I want to have a house curve that works for her and me where neither are feeling put upon. The point, I'm just sharing and some here are want to make everything into an argument because that's how they're wired.
> 
> 
> Agree with me, disagree with me, based on what thecloneranger posted, he needs more subwoofage and if he doesn't want to heed my recommendation, I'm good. There is no argument.
> 
> 
> -




Then you're golden.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tack*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14500_100#post_24375074
> 
> 
> Then you're golden.



Sure is easier than some silly argument.


...


----------



## Hopinater


This thread is my new favorite, it's fun to read. When I'm bored or feeling down I no longer watch movies with good bass, I come here.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14500_100#post_24375095
> 
> 
> This thread is my new favorite, it's fun to read. When I'm bored or feeling down I no longer watch movies with good bass, I come here.



...










In the next few days, we'll rescreen "Getaway" or "Pacific Rim." Both have excellent bass and lots of good rumble and tactile sensation.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14580#post_24375062
> 
> 
> Yes. But that doesn't mean you can't compensate by dialing back the levels and then jacking the levels back up again in the form of a house curve.
> 
> 
> All things are not equal and that's what folks are getting upset about. Our system isn't equal to other people's systems and I'm okay with this point.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I just finished rescreening the first insertion/extraction scene in "Act of Valor" with my wife. I want to have a house curve that works for her and me where neither are feeling put upon. The point, I'm just sharing and some here are want to make everything into an argument because that's how they're wired.
> 
> 
> Agree with me, disagree with me, based on what thecloneranger posted, he needs more subwoofage and if he doesn't want to heed my recommendation, I'm good. There is no argument.
> 
> 
> -



Ah, I see. So considerations like input voltage, size of the room (or distance from the MLP, to be more accurate) and how loud the person listens to it are of no consequence, huh? Just simply turning up the gain reduces your headroom? Please tell us more!


As soon as I get home I'm going to set my gains 1 tick above OFF. MAXIMUM HEADROOM!!!!!!!!! Who knew that's all it took? Jeez, I could have saved myself some money. I haz sad.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14600_100#post_24375132
> 
> 
> Ah, I see. So considerations like input voltage, size of the room (or distance from the MLP, to be more accurate) and how loud the person listens to it are of no consequence, huh? Just simply turning up the gain reduces your headroom? Please tell us more!
> 
> 
> As soon as I get home I'm going to set my gains 1 tick above OFF. MAXIMUM HEADROOM!!!!!!!!! Who knew that's all it took? Jeez, I could have saved myself some money. I haz sad.



I posted a reply. If you wish, drop me a PM and you can argue in private.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14580#post_24375153
> 
> 
> I posted a reply. If you wish, drop me a PM and you can argue in private.



Defeats the purpose. I already know you have no clue what you're talking about, as do the others who have replied to you. The reason others refute your claims on the forum and not in private is not to educate YOU, because you seem to resist that. But it's to ensure that you don't lead others astray with your false info. If I were new to this hobby and saw your number of posts and the authorative way you make your claims, I might just start listening to you. In too many instances, that would be a mistake.


So yes, I and others more knowledgeable than me (and certainly you) will continue to correct you. Don't like it? Stop posting about things you don't know. And admit when you're wrong. Problem solved.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

He will never admit he is wrong no have tried explaining it to him multiple times. He will never change. Multiple people have said this. And he just denies it and chalks it up as picking a fight. We are trying to teach him his preaching is of false info and doing way more harm than good.


I agree with your post wholeheartedly. But the is NO helping him.


----------



## pokekevin

Good grieve lol


----------



## Mongo171

A disagreement with one person, no problem. We all have different experiences and opinions.


A disagreement with everyone, one has to stop and look in the mirror. Definitely a problem there.


----------



## bear123


The horse is not only dead, but now quite tenderized.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14580#post_24375277
> 
> 
> Good grieve lol



+1. not to argue, it's "good grief"


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts14600_100#post_24375383
> 
> 
> The horse is not only dead, but now quite tenderized.



Well, I guess that means we can get back to bass in movie sound tracks.


...


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14580#post_24375303
> 
> 
> A disagreement with one person, no problem. We all have different experiences and opinions.
> 
> 
> A disagreement with everyone, one has to stop and look in the mirror. Definitely a problem there.



But he will say the problem is with the mirror..................


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14560_80#post_24375427
> 
> 
> +1. not to argue, it's "good grief"



Maybe it was a play on words. He was so sad by the utter ridiculousness of the thread that he was pushed to lamentation.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14580#post_24375462
> 
> 
> But he will say the problem is with the mirror..................



Well, the problem with the mirror is that it's not flat to 11Hz nor is it capable of reference-level sound.


----------



## dtsdig

Sorry to hijack here and make an on-topic statement







, but I just reserved Ender's Game and Elysium for tonight. I've got the house to myself and am pretty excited to see what all the talk is about.


Also, I must be in serious need for some EQ to boost my low end (2 sealed SI 18"s) because I ran through the OHF monument scene a couple of times yesterday and wasn't very impressed. With that said, I was watching it off Amazon or Netflix so it may have been severely compressed.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14610#post_24375534
> 
> 
> Well, the problem with the mirror is that it's not flat to 11Hz nor is it capable of reference-level sound.


Brilliant


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtsdig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14610#post_24375556
> 
> 
> Sorry to hijack here and make an on-topic statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I just reserved Ender's Game and Elysium for tonight. I've got the house to myself and am pretty excited to see what all the talk is about.
> 
> 
> Also, I must be in serious need for some EQ to boost my low end (2 sealed SI 18"s) because I ran through the OHF monument scene a couple of times yesterday and wasn't very impressed. With that said, I was watching it off Amazon or Netflix so it may have been severely compressed.



What are you using for EQ? By default, if you don't have any EQ on the low end of your sealed subs, you'll be left with the natural rolloff of the driver (plus whatever room gain you get). It can leave you underwhelmed in some cases. I have the same subs, and my minidsp helped tremendously in that regard.


----------



## audiofan1

Too the last 3 pages







wow ! just wow!


Guys let's talk about Movies with Bass










As token I'm getting AIL and The Escape plan in this week and plan a blind buy of Thor ( and looking forward to it)










What else is new this week or up on your list ?



Signed


a concerned bass head


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> ... I just reserved Ender's Game and Elysium for tonight. ... Also, I must be in serious need for some EQ to boost my low end (2 sealed SI 18"s) because I ran through the OHF monument scene a couple of times yesterday and wasn't very impressed.


FWIW: I wasn't as impressed with the OHF monument scene either, and I wasn't all that impressed with "Elysium", but "Ender's Game" had no problem delivering huge bursts of LFE in my HT space.










("The Conjuring" is another very solid one for LFE...and it's actually a pretty good scare flick, too.)


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Thor and gravity for me. But I think that's it for a while. The new hunger games is a disappointment I heard


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtsdig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14600_100#post_24375556
> 
> 
> Also, I must be in serious need for some EQ to boost my low end (2 sealed SI 18"s) because I ran through the OHF monument scene a couple of times yesterday and wasn't very impressed.



If you don't already have, download and get a freeware copy of REW up and running so you can physically see what's happening with the acoustics, your room and subwoofer system.


----------



## dtsdig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14600_100#post_24375568
> 
> 
> What are you using for EQ? By default, if you don't have any EQ on the low end of your sealed subs, you'll be left with the natural rolloff of the driver (plus whatever room gain you get). It can leave you underwhelmed in some cases. I have the same subs, and my minidsp helped tremendously in that regard.



Aside from Audyssey and room gain, no EQ at the moment. I know, I know...it's been hashed out already.









It's been a slow build up to where I am now. Today, 2 more SI's showed up which will go behind the couch to help address the room caused cancellation issues at the LP and tomorrow the new amp is showing up to power all 4 subs. Once that arrives, I can sell my current amp which will fund a MiniDSP.









With most movies, I am not underwhelmed. In fact, I am still thrilled every time I sit down with a movie. It will only get better from here!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14600_100#post_24375574
> 
> 
> Guys let's talk about Movies with Bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As token I'm getting AIL and The Escape plan in this week and plan a blind buy of Thor ( and looking forward to it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else is new this week or up on your list ?



AIL arrived in the mail last week and OHF arrived in the mail today. We have "Escape Plan," "Ender's Game" and "Rush" in the shopping queue.


Tonight will be a rescreening of "Getaway" or "Pacific Rim."[/quote]


-


----------



## Snowmanick

I'm looking forward to Gravity next week and just put in an order for EG (I liked the books when I was younger, so here's to hoping).


----------



## Kini62

Rewatched Wrath of the Titans last night.







A seriously good bass movie and a decent movie as far as "monster" movies go. IMO a really terrific all around soundtrack.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtsdig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14610#post_24375620
> 
> 
> Aside from Audyssey and room gain, no EQ at the moment. I know, I know...it's been hashed out already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a slow build up to where I am now. Today, 2 more SI's showed up which will go behind the couch to help address the room caused cancellation issues at the LP and tomorrow the new amp is showing up to power all 4 subs. Once that arrives, I can sell my current amp which will fund a MiniDSP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With most movies, I am not underwhelmed. In fact, I am still thrilled every time I sit down with a movie. It will only get better from here!



Seems you have it well in hand! lol.


4 sounds great! I'm jealous.


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14610#post_24375586
> 
> 
> FWIW: I wasn't as impressed with the OHF monument scene either, and I wasn't all that impressed with "Elysium", but "Ender's Game" had no problem delivering huge bursts of LFE in my HT space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ("The Conjuring" is another very solid one for LFE...and it's actually a pretty good scare flick, too.)


Elysium does not impress me either on my system with dual fv15hps and a forum friend's system with *three Triaxes*. BHD Irene scene did not do much if any on his three Triaxes either.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14560_80#post_24375601
> 
> 
> If you don't already have, download and get a freeware copy of REW up and running so you can physically see what's happening with the acoustics, your room and subwoofer system.


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14610#post_24375534
> 
> 
> Well, the problem with the mirror is that it's not flat to 11Hz nor is it capable of reference-level sound.








( SPLAT )


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14610#post_24375663
> 
> 
> Elysium does not impress me either on my system with dual fv15hps and a forum friend's system with *three Triaxes*. BHD Irene scene did not do much if any on his three Triaxes either.



I don't know that the fv15s will do Elysium justice, with as low as that goes. But the Triaxes should. You just have to have your friend really crank that LFE level up! Run it at least 5 dbs hotter than he normally would (if that doesn't leave him in danger of clipping) and try that movie again. Night and day difference with some volume, IMO.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14610#post_24375675


I just spit out my coffee hahah


----------



## Mrkazador


Got the photos from databass and merged elysium and enders game to compare. Enders Game has a lot more content at 30hz.


----------



## tvuong

Guys, let move on and talk BASS. The new Bullet with Danny Trejo tonight for me. Movies with him recently had ton of bass.


----------



## BeeMan458

Duplicate post.


-


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14610#post_24375663
> 
> 
> 
> BHD Irene scene did not do much if any on his three Triaxes either.


My Polk PSW110 hit quite hard on this scene.


----------



## Fatshaft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14600_50#post_24375722
> 
> 
> Guys, let move on and talk BASS. The new Bullet with Danny Trejo tonight for me. Movies with him recently had ton of bass.



I look forward to your comments on this one...

Thanks


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14610#post_24375692
> 
> 
> I don't know that the fv15s will do Elysium justice, with as low as that goes. But the Triaxes should. You just have to have your friend really crank that LFE level up! Run it at least 5 dbs hotter than he normally would (if that doesn't leave him in danger of clipping) and try that movie again. Night and day difference with some volume, IMO.


Understood but that defeats the purpose of bass rating. He was running 3-6dbs hot for all the movies I auditioned and we were listening at reference MV. Elysium was the worst bass wise out of the movies we listened.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14610#post_24375764
> 
> 
> Understood but that defeats the purpose of bass rating. He was running 3-6dbs hot for all the movies I auditioned and we were listening at reference MV. Elysium was the worst bass wise out of the movies we listened.



Understand completely. This is the crux of the discussion I had a couple months ago about this movie. I saw a copy that was 10 db hotter than the US retail version and was THOROUGHLY impressed. Take away that extra level and it was good, not great. To me, anyway. I was just offering up an option to enjoy it more than you did.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14560_80#post_24375747
> 
> 
> My Polk PSW110 hit quite hard on this scene.



I don't think we are talking about the same scene. The one talked about is in the single digits and I'm pretty sure the Polk aint gonna get there.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14610#post_24375787
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we are talking about the same scene. The one talked about is in the single digits and I'm pretty sure the Polk aint gonna get there.


Its a special edition.


----------



## wth718

^^^ lol


The Polk Optimized Edition


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14560_80#post_24375801
> 
> 
> Its a special edition.



Must be the one that was dipped in the river Styx.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14610#post_24375801
> 
> 
> Its a special edition.



Power Port doin work!!


----------



## JChin

Watch Top Gun last night and was not please with the explosions but the roaring jet engines was nice treat.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14600_40#post_24375692
> 
> 
> I don't know that the fv15s will do Elysium justice, with as low as that goes. But the Triaxes should. You just have to have your friend really crank that LFE level up! Run it at least 5 dbs hotter than he normally would (if that doesn't leave him in danger of clipping) and try that movie again. Night and day difference with some volume, IMO.



I found no need to run hot with "Elysium" as its one of the few where the overall mix was well proportioned top to bottom! The overall soundtrack also had some great use of pans between the speakers in rarely used directions. I found similar results with with" Riddick "and "Enders "


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14600_100#post_24376004
> 
> 
> Watch Top Gun last night and was not please with the explosions but the roaring jet engines was nice treat.



Just saying, unless remastered, it was made in 1986, before all the bass management and subwoofer craze.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14640#post_24376018
> 
> 
> I found no need to run hot with "Elysium" as its one of the few where the overall mix was well proportioned top to bottom! The overall soundtrack also had some great use of pans between the speakers in rarely used directions. I found similar results with with" Riddick "and "Enders "



Sure, there's no NEED to run it hot. But if it had some higher levels then we'd be talking about it being among the best of the best.


Elysium (7.1 DTS-HD MA)




Level - 3 Stars (107.54dB composite)

Extension - 5 Stars (1Hz)

Dynamics - 5 Stars (28.75dB)

Execution - 5 Stars (by poll)




Overall - 4.5 Stars


And it makes it to 3 star Level by the skin of it's teeth. Add 5 dbs and it's a true 5 star, with people's judgement of the mix being the variable, of course.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14600_40#post_24375587
> 
> 
> Thor and gravity for me. But I think that's it for a while. The new hunger games is a disappointment I heard



The first HG was ok, even though the Netflix copy I had was DD, the bass was still good but not good enough for me to buy a copy







I'll check out the second just because though! I'm finding hard to stop buying these days which may or may not be a good thing but perhaps a break is indeed in order till the current crop of potentially heavy hitters hit disc! "Pompeii" and "Godzilla" ( going to see this one in the theaters in Atmos for my one outing a year) are indeed blind buys for me











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snowmanick*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14600_40#post_24375645
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to Gravity next week and just put in an order for EG (I liked the books when I was younger, so here's to hoping).



I wasn't interested in "Gravity" at first but do want to see it now as well but wonder if I should rent or buy











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kini62*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14600_40#post_24375647
> 
> 
> Rewatched Wrath of the Titans last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A seriously good bass movie and a decent movie as far as "monster" movies go. IMO a really terrific all around soundtrack.



Yes sir indeed! I did this one a few months back and see why its on the 5 star list , the distant deep ELF underpinnings were first rate and lends itself well to the larger than life Titan sized on screen action!


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14640#post_24376018
> 
> 
> 
> I found no need to run hot with "Elysium" as its one of the few where the overall mix was well proportioned top to bottom! The overall soundtrack also had some great use of pans between the speakers in rarely used directions. I found similar results with with" Riddick "and "Enders "


 

I had decent bass with Elysium but now I wish I had run it hot wondering what might have been. But I agree that the soundtrack was very good (IMO). Not as good as Oblivion though, that's the best over all mix and soundtrack I've ever experienced (or at least comes to mind).

 

Looking forward to EG, disc is in the house now just need to find the time to watch.


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14490#post_24368625
> 
> 
> Loved " Let Me In" the American version. Very good film. Haven't seen the Swedish version but the pool scene was great in the U.S remake.


The bass here is way beyond my subs capabilities







it's engaging and creates the necessary tension but I could tell the real good stuff is lower than my Klipsch can manage. Still, was fun to see it again











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14430#post_24366237
> 
> 
> Can't till this is available on Netflix! you guys check out "The flashpoint Paradox" & "*Batman the Dark Knight Returns*" (parts one & two) both killer soundtracks and room energizing bass and great stories to boot


Jumped right to part2 lol and the boys loved it. Gotta love the edginess of the newer DC movies, more Anime like than what I grew up with... Pretty impactful soundtrack too










+1 Wrath Of The Titans the Chronus rises scene is a blast...imo second only to the tornado in OZ


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14640_40#post_24376186
> 
> 
> I had decent bass with Elysium but now I wish I had run it hot wondering what might have been. But I agree that the soundtrack was very good (IMO). Not as good as Oblivion though, that's the best over all mix and soundtrack I've ever experienced (or at least comes to mind).
> 
> 
> Looking forward to EG, disc is in the house now just need to find the time to watch.



EG thus far is my 2014's "Oblivion" with greater extension and excellent tracking of volume to reference (dynamic rage to spare!) just as Oblivion they are both tops in this regard, If an honest assessment is made between the two Oblivion has the best combination of mid/ upper octaves (pure references quality & level in the bass) with a few down low which makes it hard to crown one over the other , whilst EG has the better down low combinations (once again pure reference in quality and level) and would make a sweet back to back viewing as both represent the finest out there


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14640_40#post_24376263
> 
> 
> The bass here is way beyond my subs capabilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's engaging and creates the necessary tension but I could tell the real good stuff is lower than my Klipsch can manage. Still, was fun to see it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jumped right to part2 lol and the boys loved it. Gotta love the edginess of the newer DC movies, more Anime like than what I grew up with... Pretty impactful soundtrack too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> +1 Wrath Of The Titans the Chronus rises scene is a blast...imo second only to the tornado in OZ



These have been this way for a while and both DC & Marvel have released top notch stuff! there have been a steady release from both over the years and I've watched them all







and to be honest none have disappointed, with a few rivaling the theatrical stuff


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14640#post_24376349
> 
> 
> These have been this way for a while and both DC & Marvel have released top notch stuff! there have been a steady release from both over the years and I've watched them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to be honest none have disappointed, with a few rivaling the theatrical stuff


LoL now I'm looking forward to building up the collection


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14640#post_24376263
> 
> 
> The bass here is way beyond my subs capabilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's engaging and creates the necessary tension but I could tell the real good stuff is lower than my Klipsch can manage. Still, was fun to see it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumped right to part2 lol and the boys loved it. Gotta love the edginess of the newer DC movies, more Anime like than what I grew up with... Pretty impactful soundtrack too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 Wrath Of The Titans the Chronus rises scene is a blast...imo second only to the tornado in OZ



For what it's worth, I think the bass was better in Part 1 of Dark Knight Returns, if I remember correctly. The latest "Justice League: War" is excellent material, too.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14520#post_24374157
> 
> 
> Completely agree. I hated the sound mix of mos including the bass. Very poorly done IMHO.


+1

Worst soundtrack of 2013 IMHO Can you say "clipping"?


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14640#post_24376389
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I think the bass was better in Part 1 of Dark Knight Returns, if I remember correctly. The latest "Justice League: War" is excellent material, too.


Should get to watch in a couple of days... I got this weird habit of watching the sequels first lol


----------



## audiofan1

^^^^ I haven't seen "Justice League War " yet (waiting on Netflix) but that's good to hear! And yes the first DNR did have the better bass !


----------



## nube

Another thing that consistently gets lost in the discussion of what sounds good to whom is the signal rolloff via the various electronics in the chain from disc --> viewing/listening. This is a point that bossobass has remarked on for several years, and I think it's an undervalued part of the equation.


Not only do a lot of people mistake loud bass levels for low bass extension, preferring the cavity-exciting (vibration-inducing) frequencies of 30-40Hz content and regarding that as "really deep" or "powerful," many people frequently claim that their sealed sub system didn't seem special on scenes/movies noted for tons of content below 30Hz (aka: extremely low frequency content, or ELF).


I think it's likely, in many (but not all) of these cases, that the people making these claims have experienced a system with bad signal chain rolloff, lack of L/T circuit or similar room gain + EQ, or a combination of those two things. Or they're lying. There is no sub system on earth, besides a deficient one, where the OHF - Washington Monument scene is less than a home wrecker. Period. If it's not turning your insides out, there's something really wrong or lacking with your setup.


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14490#post_24369971
> 
> 
> I guilted my wife into buying me AiL. I enjoyed the movie and loved the bass in the storm scenes. What other movies have great bass during sea storm scenes. These are the ones I thought of.
> 
> 
> Master And Commander
> 
> Kon Tiki
> 
> Perfect Storm




you know it's been quite a bit since i've watched it...but i seem to remember "life of pi" having a nice moment or two...


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> There is no sub system on earth, besides a deficient one, where the OHF - Washington Monument scene is less than a home wrecker. Period.


I've often wondered how, in a word, I could best describe my set-up to people. Now I know: "Deficient".


----------



## nube

One other thing, regarding Thor 2: it's not as badly filtered as the first one was. I misspoke earlier when I said it was the same; it's not. Its -10dB point is 9dB lower, with similar levels and slightly better dynamics. It _is_ an improvement, technically, but I haven't yet watched the BR to find out if it is noticeably and substantively improved compared to the first. I'll let you know when it's officially released next week.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14600_100#post_24376477
> 
> 
> I've often wondered how, in a word, I could best describe my set-up to people. Now I know: "Deficient".



But with those chairs and room decor, who's going notice.


----------



## nube

You guys can muse all you want, but the proof is in the pudding:

 


That is, bar none, the most demanding bass scene thusfar in movie history. If it doesn't sound like it on your subs, say what you want, but they _are_ deficient.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14610#post_24375712
> 
> 
> Got the photos from databass and merged elysium and enders game to compare. Enders Game has a lot more content at 30hz.




That is a great example of what I was trying to explain about my critique of Elysium as it felt a bit incomplete for me and my gear without some stronger above 20hz type bass like EG had. Thanks for posting that as it helps put a bit more clarity to my experience with these two tracks in my room with my gear. I might try bumping my subs up ~5db if I ever watch Elysium again which would be a huge help it looks like.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drwinlied*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14580#post_24374999
> 
> 
> well...I have a very low budget setup just by itself, let alone relative to most in this thread (3.2 = Denon x1000, DefTech SM45 (LR), DefTech SM65 (C), Dayton Sub1200(x2)) so I likely hear about 1/5 of what most others do lol
> 
> 
> With that in mind, Halo4 streamed off of Netflix through my xbox 360 (lol it's getting worse, isn't it...) certainly had much more bass (quantity & quality) than Evil Dead or Cloverfield...but again, that's based on some pretty limited measures. That is, however, backed up by a few other sources listed within this maze of posts/links/threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So LFE is solid, but doesn't get very much below 30hz. But there is a lot of it. And the last third of the film has a lot going on outside of the constant LFE barrage.



Thanks for all the info and report!







Looking forward to this one whenever and however I end up watching it.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Since the majority of that scene is 20hz. The peopel that are underwhelmed must have htib subs. Lol. Almost all ht (ones people here have) can hit loudly at 20. It's the rest of that track that hits 15 and below that some won't hit great. My sub system in fact does and I love it .....could it be better? Of course. But it's anything BUT disappointing.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14640_40#post_24376483
> 
> 
> One other thing, regarding Thor 2: it's not as badly filtered as the first one was. I misspoke earlier when I said it was the same; it's not. Its -10dB point is 9dB lower, with similar levels and slightly better dynamics. It _is_ an improvement, technically, but I haven't yet watched the BR to find out if it is noticeably and substantively improved compared to the first. I'll let you know when it's officially released next week.



There's a lot of buzz around this one







, I just hope what's on the disc is indeed an improvement


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> That is, bar none, the most demanding bass scene thusfar in movie history. If it doesn't sound like it on your subs, say what you want, but they _are_ deficient.


Doesn't change the fact that in my room, on my system, I was less impressed with OHF than I was with ED. And that goes for the movie, too, not just the bass.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Just FYI on Halo 4: Forward Unto Dawn, the dynamics are overly compressed so it is certainly loud but has little depth or subtlety.


Best Regards

KvE


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14610#post_24375712
> 
> 
> Got the photos from databass and merged elysium and enders game to compare. Enders Game has a lot more content at 30hz.


As Toe just pointed out, that does help the comparison. Thanks, man! I try to keep the PvA graphs the exact same size every time for just such comparisons.


Toe,


It's those 30-40Hz frequencies that make the chair and walls vibrate/rattle. They are really impressive feeling. That's part of why everyone prefers them. But, people also prefer loud, and Elysium is an average of 6dB lower level than Ender's Game. That, right there, is like having half the subwoofer output on Elysium compared to Ender's Game, regardless of the rest of the PvA comparison.


In other words, Ender's Game essentially sounds twice as loud overall as Elysium, when played back at the same level on the same system. That's a huge difference, and no wonder why so many people love it. But, this is also the place where you can change it by using your remote.










There is one big difference between the two besides level and extension, though - Ender's Game has a lot of clipping in the mix, whereas Elysium has essentially none.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

If you bump up the subs 6db with Elysium would that help? (This is an honest question btw)


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14640#post_24376578
> 
> 
> If you bump up the subs 6db with Elysium would that help? (This is an honest question btw)



You'd prolly want to bump up the whole system's volume by 6dB. Just doing it for the subs would disproportionately boost the bass, and that's heresy to me.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14640#post_24376610
> 
> 
> You'd prolly want to bump up the whole system's volume by 6dB. Just doing it for the subs would disproportionately boost the bass, and that's heresy to me.


Ok that makes sense.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14640#post_24376562
> 
> 
> As Toe just pointed out, that does help the comparison. Thanks, man! I try to keep the PvA graphs the exact same size every time for just such comparisons.
> 
> 
> Toe,
> 
> 
> It's those 30-40Hz frequencies that make the chair and walls vibrate/rattle. They are really impressive feeling. That's part of why everyone prefers them. But, people also prefer loud, and Elysium is an average of 6dB lower level than Ender's Game. That, right there, is like having half the subwoofer output on Elysium compared to Ender's Game, regardless of the rest of the PvA comparison.
> 
> 
> In other words, Ender's Game essentially sounds twice as loud overall as Elysium, when played back at the same level on the same system. That's a huge difference, and no wonder why so many people love it. But, this is also the place where you can change it by using your remote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is one big difference between the two besides level and extension, though - Ender's Game has a lot of clipping in the mix, whereas Elysium has essentially none.




Thanks Nube and that all makes sense in relation to my experience. I will rent (or crack open my sealed copy







) it again at some point and bump the level about 5-6db and I am sure this will make it a much more exciting bass film for me.







I still don't think I will be happy with the execution on a lot of the weapons sounds, but that will be a minor complaint most likely after watching this film with a sub level bump (or an overall level bump as you mention). I basically played back both EG and Elysium at the same level (Elysium was 1db louder overall volume which was just not enough to compensate for the lower bass level from what you are describing), so it makes sense looking at those graphs why I was overall much more impressed with EG. Thanks again though and great info.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14640_40#post_24376578
> 
> 
> If you bump up the subs 6db with Elysium would that help? (This is an honest question btw)



Not only that but it may take away from this very well done surround mix may not be worth the bump in sub level! These kinds of tracks are rare these days and hard to come by. Now having said that







I will try the bump to see if its indeed offenseive to the balance







But in the end it will not be ED


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I personally loved the Elysium lfe track. But hell if I could make it better. Why not lol


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14670#post_24376676
> 
> 
> You know what I'd really, really love to do? Have a data-bass like that of Ricci's data-bass.com sub measurements, but with movie PvA graphs all done digitally so the website could overlay measurements for on-the-fly comparisons like what MrKazador did in an image editor.



that would be awesome -

I was going to post something like that on your site if would be possible


----------



## Toe

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^That would be cool and VERY interesting to see!



I take it there are no good bass films that hit today? I don't even know what came out........


----------



## BeeMan458

FWIW, I spent the last six days exploring a "house curve." Recently, with the addition of XT32, I have been able to get an excellent flat graph but playing the volume at +/-dBfs was just too much for the wife and even a bit to loud for my needs. Hence the need for the house curve to adjust for this conundrum. I tested the house curve on her today and it was met with smiles and approval. Sounds better than a paid for movie theater.


Each of two subs are bumped +10dB over flat.


The center channel is bumped +6dB over flat.


The mains and surrounds are left at their initial flat settings.


MVC is held back to -17.5dBfs.


One sub is nearfield, three feet from the MLP and the second sub is on the equipment wall, ten feet from the MLP. Very nice.


When watching cable provided programming, the system is dialed back to each sub being bumped +3dB over flat and the center channel is bumped +3dB over flat. All other speakers have no level changes made and the MVC is usually set in the -40dBfs to -30dBfs range.


-


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14670#post_24376692
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^That would be cool and VERY interesting to see!
> 
> 
> 
> I take it there are no good bass films that hit today? I don't even know what came out........



GPBURNS got in before I could delete my post. Not that I wanted to hide that stated desire, but I guess I didn't want to let the cat out of the bag on anything just yet.










As for new movie measurements, I didn't get any discs for stuff releasing today.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Question. Doesn't panning effect sound terrible with it setup that way? If it goes from right to left it would be soft LOUD soft. That would be distracting to me. But just wondering why the necessity for a cc bump


A house curve is meant to be lfe only


----------



## BeeMan458

 Blu-ray release schedule.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14670#post_24376693
> 
> 
> FWIW, I spent the last six days exploring a "house curve." Recently, with the addition of XT32, I have been able to get an excellent flat graph but playing the volume at +/-dBfs was just too much for the wife and even a bit to loud for my needs. Hence the need for the house curve to adjust for this conundrum. I tested the house curve on her today and it was met with smiles and approval. Sounds better than a paid for movie theater.
> 
> 
> Each of two subs are bumped +10dB over flat.
> 
> 
> The center channel is bumped +6dB over flat.
> 
> 
> The mains and surrounds are left at their initial flat settings.
> 
> 
> MVC is held back to -17.5dBfs.
> 
> 
> One sub is nearfield, three feet from the MLP and the second sub is on the equipment wall, ten feet from the MLP. Very nice.
> 
> 
> When watching cable provided programming, the system is dialed back to each sub being bumped +3dB over flat and the center channel is bumped +3dB over flat. All other speakers have no level changes made and the MVC is usually set in the -40dBfs to -30dBfs range.
> 
> 
> -




Not trying to be critical, but bumping just the center channel 6db (as far as your main 5 or 7 speakers go) and leaving the fronts and surrounds the same would severely collapse your front soundstage towards the center. That does not sound like a good thing to do at all as 6db is a huge difference to be bumping the center over your other main speakers!


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14670#post_24376638
> 
> 
> Thanks Nube and that all makes sense in relation to my experience. I will rent (or crack open my sealed copy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) it again at some point and bump the level about 5-6db and I am sure this will make it a much more exciting bass film for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't think I will be happy with the execution on a lot of the weapons sounds, but that will be a minor complaint most likely after watching this film with a sub level bump (or an overall level bump as you mention). I basically played back both EG and Elysium at the same level (Elysium was 1db louder overall volume which was just not enough to compensate for the lower bass level from what you are describing), so it makes sense looking at those graphs why I was overall much more impressed with EG. Thanks again though and great info.



The big thing is thou - there is academy standard ( not always followed) - Reference Level

and to have any kind of reference or rating system nothing can be changed

I'm not talking personal preference - which is total other ballpark

but ratings mean nothing if anything is changed

A lot a soundtracks could sound better if raise the bass -boost mid range - lower the treble - on and on


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14670#post_24376713
> 
> 
> GPBURNS got in before I could delete my post. Not that I wanted to hide that stated desire, but I guess I didn't want to let the cat out of the bag on anything just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for new movie measurements, I didn't get any discs for stuff releasing today.



sorry

when can we delete posts ? was that recent change


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14600_100#post_24376721
> 
> 
> Question. Doesn't panning effect sound terrible with it setup that way? If it goes from right to left it would be soft LOUD soft. That would be distracting to me. But just wondering why the necessity for a cc bump
> 
> 
> A house curve is meant to be lfe only



Not being as smart as the rest of the world, I get to set our house curve anyway we want. Pretty cool when you think about it.


As to pan-n-scan, that's going depend on how far the mains and center channel are spread apart as being a transient response, our brains don't lock down the disparity but bumping the CC up this way, improves the viewer's ability to understand the dialogue much better. And FWIW, we don't notice any pan-n-scan disparity.


-


----------



## nube

GPBURNS,


Yes, I agree on the reference level comment as a standard when comparing movies. However, for enjoyment, we do whatever the hell we want, and it often goes willy nilly, like boosting the LFE +10dB, etc.










maxmercy said something important regarding this. To paraphrase him, he said he's less concerned about relative levels than he is about dynamics, extension, and execution, because the viewer can fix a levels disparity, but we can't change the rest.


As to deleting posts, it made it in sometime recently, say the last six or eight months or so, I think. It's that red X down by the edit button pencil icon.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14670#post_24376713
> 
> 
> GPBURNS got in before I could delete my post. Not that I wanted to hide that stated desire, but I guess I didn't want to let the cat out of the bag on anything just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for new movie measurements, I didn't get any discs for stuff releasing today.




Nice!







Lets just pretend that post never hit and if something like that just happens to happen one day,







we will all be pleasantly surprised.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14670#post_24376721
> 
> 
> Question. Doesn't panning effect sound terrible with it setup that way? If it goes from right to left it would be soft LOUD soft. That would be distracting to me. But just wondering why the necessity for a cc bump
> 
> 
> A house curve is meant to be lfe only



Exactly. This would absolutely KILL your front soundstage!


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14670#post_24376758
> 
> 
> Not being as smart as the rest of the world, I get to set our house curve anyway we want. Pretty cool when you think about it.
> 
> 
> As to pan-n-scan, that's going depend on how far the mains and center channel are spread apart as being a transient response, our brains don't lock down the disparity but in bumping the CC this way, improves the ability to understand the dialogue much better. And FWIW, we don't notice anything.


All Snide comments aside, pan and scan is video FYI and if you can't hear a difference that's great. But your reasoning is wrong. We will definitely hear a difference especially a 6db difference. Why do you think the front three speakers need to be timbre matched.


But again by all means if you want to have a multi thousand dollar system and claim to be a purist, but yet completely skew what was intended. Who am I to "argue"


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14600_100#post_24376742
> 
> 
> Not trying to be critical, but bumping just the center channel 6db (as far as your main 5 or 7 speakers go) and leaving the fronts and surrounds the same would severely collapse your front soundstage towards the center. That does not sound like a good thing to do at all as 6db is a huge difference to be bumping the center over your other main speakers!



It works for us. Ain't that what it's all about?


FWIW, I purposely killed the sound stage a long time ago (sixteen years ago) and now have asymmetrically placed speakers to the MLP. The point, with a purposefully killed sound stage, with asymmetrically placed speakers that have been EQ'd flat, a whole new sound stage is created that can't be collapsed......unless you're in there with the purpose of collapsing the sound stage.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14670#post_24376746
> 
> 
> The big thing is thou - there is academy standard ( not always followed) - Reference Level
> 
> and to have any kind of reference or rating system nothing can be changed
> 
> I'm not talking personal preference - which is total other ballpark
> 
> but ratings mean nothing if anything is changed
> 
> A lot a soundtracks could sound better if raise the bass -boost mid range - lower the treble - on and on




No doubt and agreed. I was talking more just from a personal enjoyment factor with that track. If bumping up the level (sub or overall) can give me a much more entertaining experience on that track, for me it is worth doing. I fully respect and understand though that some don't want to do this for various reasons including what you mention.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14600_100#post_24376779
> 
> 
> All Snide comments aside,



Nothing snide being posted. I'm just not a bright or clever person and the best I'll ever be considered is an incompetent old fool. Where's the snideness?


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14670#post_24376806
> 
> 
> Nothing snide being posted. I'm just not a bright or clever person and the best I'll ever be considered is an incompetent old fool. Where's the snideness?





oh fer crissakes Bee...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14670#post_24376783
> 
> 
> It works for us. Ain't that what it's all about?
> 
> 
> FWIW, I purposely killed the sound stage a long time ago (sixteen years ago) and now have asymmetrically placed speakers to the MLP. The point, with a purposefully killed sound stage, with asymmetrically placed speakers that have been EQ'd flat, a whole new sound stage is created that can't be collapsed......unless you're in there with the purpose of collapsing the sound stage.





I have no idea what you are talking about here, sorry. If your front 3 speakers were all hitting the same level at your listening position and then you bump your center channel by a whopping 6db, you have absolutely killed and collapsed your front soundstage. If a plane flys across the screen from left to right, it will hit your FL speaker at one volume then hit your center speaker at *THIS VOLUME* then your front right at the same volume as the front left. Just one example, but again your front soundstage is extremely center focused at this point. 6db is a HUGE difference.


I can understand doing this for the occasional late night viewing (somewhat similar to DRC) so you don't disturb the rest of a sleeping house or something, but to run this way all the time makes no sense to me.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14670#post_24376806
> 
> 
> Nothing snide being posted. I'm just not a bright or clever person and the best I'll ever be considered is an incompetent old fool. Where's the snideness?


Nevermind. Unreal


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14600_100#post_24376779
> 
> 
> All Snide comments aside, pan and scan is video FYI and if you can't hear a difference that's great. But your reasoning is wrong. We will definitely hear a difference especially a 6db difference. Why do you think the front three speakers need to be timbre matched.
> 
> 
> But again by all means if you want to have a multi thousand dollar system and claim to be a purist, but yet completely skew what was intended. Who am I to "argue"



I don't claim to be a purist. I leave that jacket for others to wear. No argument. If you say my reasoning is wrong, then it must be wrong. I understand the need for timbre matching. The good news, XT32 fixes most of the discrepancies but in the meantime, I'm still able to hear mismatched timbre when using pink noise, matching speaker to matching speaker. I doubt many, if any will be able to hear a one-off timbre match on a well setup system. Maybe if doing repeated tests but if one is sitting and being distracted by the video in front of them, before they're able to go "HEY!", the video and sound track have moved on. Our memories just don't have that type of echo.


(yeppers, whiffed the use of pan-n-scan)


----------



## Brian Fineberg

You flat out states in THIS thread you are a purist!!!


Man I don't want to ever get old if I have dementia like you


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920#post_24330712
> 
> 
> You commented: "Maybe different subs and/or room would change things for me and then again maybe not."
> 
> 
> What I'm not understanding, without standards, how can anybody know what anything is going sound like in anybody's listening venue?
> 
> "Act of Valor"
> 
> Boat Scene
> 
> 
> Producers and Sound Engineers sit down and painstakingly work to master a noteworthy effort and then folks come along and mash it all up and it just makes no sense. I openly acknowledge that I've gone over to the dark side so pretty much, I've lost my impartiality when I read how people run their systems at a measured 10dB hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -



Bee I might recommend you see a doctor


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14670#post_24376840
> 
> 
> I don't claim to be a purist. I leave that jacket for others to wear. No argument. If you say my reasoning is wrong, then it must be wrong. I understand the need for timbre matching. The good news, XT32 fixes most of the discrepancies but in the meantime, I'm still able to hear mismatched timbre when using pink noise, matching speaker to matching speaker. I doubt many, if any will be able to hear a one-off timbre match on a well setup system. Maybe if doing repeated tests but if one is sitting and being distracted by the video in front of them, before they're able to go "HEY!", the video and sound track have moved on. Our memories just don't have that type of echo.
> 
> 
> (yeppers, whiffed the use of pan-n-scan)


You couldn't be more wrong on the not being able to notice off timbre. Again stop trying to convey it as fact. When you are dead wrong


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14600_100#post_24376821
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about here, sorry.



Sorry. I did the best I could to explain what I did.



> Quote:
> If your front 3 speakers were all hitting the same level at your listening position and then you bump your center channel by a whopping 6db, you have absolutely killed and collapsed your front soundstage. If a plane flys across the screen from left to right, it will hit your FL speaker at one volume then hit your center speaker at *THIS VOLUME* then your front right at the same volume as the front left. Just one example, but again your front soundstage is extremely center focused at this point. 6db is a HUGE difference.



I realized you think I'm unable to understand what is being posted, but what you're not getting, I've moved my thinking forward from traditional sound stage thinking. As I posted, I killed our traditional sound stage. There is no focused sound stage. With the eyes closed, it's now a forty to eighty foot wide sound stage. As I posted, I killed the traditional sound stage sixteen years ago and approach home theater sound from a different viewpoint from traditional home theater sound.



> Quote:
> I can understand doing this for the occasional late night viewing (somewhat similar to DRC) so you don't disturb the rest of a sleeping house or something, but to run this way all the
> 
> time makes no sense to me.



As I posted earlier, I don't listen to it like this all the time. After the movie, I dial the levels on the CC and the subs back and turn the volume down.


-


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14600_100#post_24376851
> 
> 
> You flat out states in THIS thread you are a purist!!!



If you want to argue this point, go to PM, send me a link and I'll be happy to discuss anything you wish that I posted about being a purist in the context it was posted.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14670#post_24376891
> 
> 
> If you want to argue this point, go to PM, send me a link and I'll be happy to discuss anything you wish that I posted about being a purist in the context it was posted.


No I quoted your exact text here... I would like you to explain the complete hypocrisy here for all to see. Cause I know they are wondering as well


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14600_100#post_24376859
> 
> 
> Bee I might recommend you see a doctor



Yes, that is a cute sign. And I'm no longer of the mind which has been discussed in this thread. See post number 51 through 56. A thread that you participated in.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I know you have experimented in a house curve which again if you changed yor mind that's cool. But why post it in the first place that it's a travesty to mash up what the director intended. Not only lfe wise but entire soundstage.


Sorry I'm not buying that all of a sudden you go against everything you preached.


Next thing you know you will be telling people to ERASE their free copy if REW lol


----------



## BeeMan458

I linked to a whole thread dealing with this issue where it chronicles my change of philosophy. No hypocrisy here. Change of heart? Yes. Hypocrisy? No.


----------



## Kini62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14670#post_24376672
> 
> 
> I personally loved the Elysium lfe track. But hell if I could make it better. Why not lol



Bumping my sub channel 4db did the trick for me on Elysium. The rest of the channels were fine and actually sounded more balanced at the MV I was using.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700_100#post_24376939
> 
> 
> I know you have experimented in a house curve which again if you changed yor mind that's cool. But why post it in the first place that it's a travesty to mash up what the director intended. Not only lfe wise but entire soundstage.



Because that was the bias of my training. I've since moved away from that bias and adjusted my thinking to a way that works for both my wife and I.


As to the sound stage thing. A long time ago, back in the 90's, I took my handy-dandy Radio Shack digital sound meter to a dress rehearsal (of course, I was the only one dressed up) to do some sound checks and learned about how a focused sound stage was not a real sound stage and why it could easily be collapsed.


I took that learning experience and now apply it to our system. It's not an argument. There is no argument. Don't see why the need to be in an argument. If someone doesn't agree with me. I'm good. No argument.


-


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I definitely don't see it that way. But if you want to tell yourself that ok.


Anyway back to bass in movies


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts14700_100#post_24376984
> 
> 
> I definitely don't see it that way.



And I'm okay with your above. I'm okay if you don't agree. I'm okay if you don't understand. I'm okay if I'm unable to explain. The point, it's not an argument as there's nothing to argue. It's like you posting what you did and then not accepting what was posted in the thread I linked to. If that's how someone wishes to comport themselves, I'm okay.


See how that works, no argument.


----------



## pokekevin

While the bass is good in elysium, i just cant get over the gun sounds lol


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700#post_24377000
> 
> 
> And I'm okay with your above. I'm okay if you don't agree. I'm okay if you don't understand. I'm okay if I'm unable to explain. The point, it's not an argument as there's nothing to argue. It's like you posting what you did and then not accepting what was posted in the thread I linked to. If that's how someone wishes to comport themselves, I'm okay.
> 
> 
> See how that works, no argument.


You got it







. That thread you linked tells nothing. But ok. No argument


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700_100#post_24377004
> 
> 
> While the bass is good in elysium, i just cant get over the gun sounds lol



Without a tell, what's wrong with the gun sounds? If that's going be a tell, please say so and I'll find out on my own when we run the movie.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14670#post_24376878
> 
> 
> There is no focused sound stage. With the eyes closed, it's now a forty to eighty foot wide sound stage. As I posted earlier, I don't listen to it like this all the time. After the movie, I dial the levels on the CC and the subs back and turn the volume down.
> 
> 
> -



Again, your whole "killing the traditional soundstage" makes no sense to me, sorry. What you are doing is collapsing all your sound toward the center with a massive 6db center channel bump. What you are doing is the exact opposite of a "forty to eighty foot wide sound stage" (whatever that means) since you are collapsing your sound toward the center.



I know you said you dial it back for general TV viewing, but for ALL movies I am under the assumption that this is now how you run your system, or is that not accurate?


Again, you can obviously do whatever makes you happy, but I think it is important to understand what you are doing (and not make the decision lightly) which is collapsing your front soundstage and I just am not understanding running this way all the time for movies. I run my subs hot below about 50hz for movies which I personally like, but I totally understand I am skewing the original soundtrack doing this and not hearing it as intended (which I am obviously OK with).


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700#post_24377012
> 
> 
> Without a tell, what's wrong with the gun sounds? If that's going be a tell, please say so and I'll find out on my own when we run the movie.



Not much slam on them imho


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I dot remember the guns having no punch. I'll have to watch again and make note. Maybe it was intends that way. Ya know the future and technology having quieter guns? Haha


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700_100#post_24377027
> 
> 
> Again, your whole "killing the traditional soundstage" makes no sense to me, sorry. What you are doing is collapsing all your sound toward the center with a massive 6db center channel bump. What you are doing is the exact opposite of a "forty to eighty foot wide sound stage" (whatever that means) since you are collapsing your sound toward the center.



I've done my best to explain what I did and what the results were. That's all I can do.



> Quote:
> I know you said you dial it back for general TV viewing, but for ALL movies I am under the assumption that this is now how you run your system, or is that not accurate?



Based on my understanding of what you're posting, yes, that's accurate. But a correction, the sound stage is being pushed out but the adjustment of the speaker placement adjusts for the forward nature of the pushed out sound stage.



> Quote:
> Again, you can obviously do whatever makes you happy, but I think it is important to understand what you are doing (and not make the decision lightly) which is collapsing your front soundstage and I just am not understanding running this way all the time for movies. I run my subs hot below about 50hz for movies which I personally like, but I totally understand I am skewing the original soundtrack doing this and not hearing it as intended (which I am obviously OK with).



The best I can come up with, the sound stage is already skewed or asymmetrical so there's nothing there to collapse. And what's left behind is a wide, airy stage that has lots of depth and width to work with. Other than flat, no, I can't say how any movie sound track was intended to be heard. The system has been EQ'd as flat as I was able. I did a pretty good job. And yes, I can say I understand what I'm doing. I know that flat, at full on reference, there's no way it's going be acceptable to anybody who's not full on deaf or hard of hearing. I know when the volume is dialed back, even with DEQ engaged, the sound quality falls off, hence the need for the house curve. Now the system plays at -17.5dBfs and none of the dialogue or bass is lost. Pretty cool.


...










I explained everybody's concerns about the collapsed sound stage to my wife and she and I agree, there's nothing we can do as there's nothing we can do and we'll just have to live with it.


...










-


----------



## Luke Kamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700#post_24377027
> 
> 
> Again, your whole "killing the traditional soundstage" makes no sense to me, sorry. What you are doing is collapsing all your sound toward the center with a massive 6db center channel bump. What you are doing is the exact opposite of a "forty to eighty foot wide sound stage" (whatever that means) since you are collapsing your sound toward the center.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you said you dial it back for general TV viewing, but for ALL movies I am under the assumption that this is now how you run your system, or is that not accurate?
> 
> 
> Again, you can obviously do whatever makes you happy, but I think it is important to understand what you are doing (and not make the decision lightly) which is collapsing your front soundstage and I just am not understanding running this way all the time for movies. I run my subs hot below about 50hz for movies which I personally like, but I totally understand I am skewing the original soundtrack doing this and not hearing it as intended (which I am obviously OK with).



I believe his wide soundstage is b/c he toes out. He aims left speaker at left wall, right speaker at right wall. He level matches same subs, one being nearfield. I think have uses different peq settings on the seperate sub amps. He raises his center channel levels post aud. And i have seen him recommend others to use his rc64 for all three front speakers.


Unfortunately i can see his posts when you quote him.


----------



## wth718

This is exactly what I was saying about Elysium. Not that my system couldn't play that low (it can. More or less) or that I prefer higher bass (I don't). It's just that my first experience it was with a copy that was 10 db hot, but with the same extension, dynamics, etc. That was a fricking monster! Then I saw the retail US version and it was a very different experience, hence my disappointment. Heck, it didn't even need to be 10 dbs hot-5 would have put it in that very select group of truly 5 star movies. I know the same could be said about some others, as well (one of my personal faves being Amazing Spider-Man), but man! There is a pretty wide range of opinions on Elysium, and that's the main reason why, imo. Highly recommend rewatching with a bumped LFE.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luke Kamp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700_100#post_24377108
> 
> 
> I believe his wide soundstage is b/c he toes out. He aims left speaker at left wall, right speaker at right wall. He level matches same subs, one being nearfield. I think have uses different peq settings on the seperate sub amps. He raises his center channel levels post aud. And i have seen him recommend others to use his rc64 for all three front speakers.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately i can see his posts when you quote him.



That's not how our main speakers are set up. Yes, they're toed out. Yes I do change things post Audyssey (whatever it takes to get flat) and there's nothing wrong with using three RC64 IIs as a front three. It was a discussion and the recommendation was appropriate considering the context of the conversation which was with Blackmambakila as he was exploring front speaker options.


A suggestion, if worried about the solidity of my recommendations, PM him about our conversations.


-


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700#post_24377046
> 
> 
> I dot remember the guns having no punch. I'll have to watch again and make note. Maybe it was intends that way. Ya know the future and technology having quieter guns? Haha



Haha


----------



## Luke Kamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700#post_24377136
> 
> 
> That's not how our main speakers are set up. Yes, they're toed out. Yes I do change things post Audyssey (whatever it takes to get flat) and there's nothing wrong with using three RC64 IIs as a front three. It was a discussion and the recommendation was appropriate considering the context of the conversation which was with Blackmambakila as he was exploring front speaker options.
> 
> 
> A suggestion, if worried about the solidity of my recommendations, PM him about our conversations.
> 
> 
> -



No thanks, your on my block list for a reason. Not interested in your system setup or recommendations. Channel level disparities of 6 db isn't a flat system.


I just want the movies with bass thread back. Need to catch up been on vaca. and last bass flick was Rush (very good), unfortunately need to wade through pages of waste to see what to spin next here.


----------



## Mongo171

Well, just ordered Ender's Game. I get it Thursday.


----------



## asharris7

Just watched enders game. Awesome LFE! I only have one sub (pc13) but man, I think after that movie I am reconsidering my thoughts of buying another one for duals. One seems to be plenty


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asharris7*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700#post_24377300
> 
> 
> Just watched enders game. Awesome LFE! I only have one sub (pc13) but man, I think after that movie I am reconsidering my thoughts of buying another one for duals. One seems to be plenty



Right now, I only have one PC13-Ultra. Number 2 is coming this fall!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luke Kamp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700_100#post_24377234
> 
> 
> Channel level disparities of 6 db isn't a flat system..



It is before the "disparities" are intentionally added in.


...


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14640_80#post_24376783
> 
> 
> It works for us. Ain't that what it's all about?
> 
> 
> FWIW, I purposely killed the sound stage a long time ago (sixteen years ago) and now have asymmetrically placed speakers to the MLP. The point, with a purposefully killed sound stage, with asymmetrically placed speakers that have been EQ'd flat, a whole new sound stage is created that can't be collapsed......unless you're in there with the purpose of collapsing the sound stage.


----------



## lefthandluke

criminy...i guess i'm gonna hafta breakdown and get enders game...



can't put it off any longer...gonna pick it up tomorrow after work


----------



## pokekevin

I think all that was needed to be proved has been. Lets discuss lfe!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700_100#post_24377351
> 
> 
> I think all that was needed to be proved has been. Lets discuss lfe!



Our evening LFE experience is being interrupted by the Olympics.


The good news, after the Olympics close, for our viewing pleasure, we have plenty of LFE movies in the queue.


...










-


----------



## Mongo171

And, being bored as I am, just ordered Carrie (2013) to boot.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700#post_24377395
> 
> 
> And, being bored as I am, just ordered Carrie (2013) to boot.



Hmm I thought about ordering that but never really got into the original one


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700#post_24377004
> 
> 
> While the bass is good in elysium, i just cant get over the gun sounds lol



if check out Mrkazador post #14630 shows why

guns have the slam in 25-55 range - it takes high spl in that range (110db+) to get the proper impact

a lot of sounds in Elysium do not have the necessary volume to produce that satisfying weight


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700#post_24377449
> 
> 
> Hmm I thought about ordering that but never really got into the original one



I'm a Stephen King nut. I've read a lot of his earlier books while in the Navy. Now, I collect the movies of his work.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700_100#post_24377459
> 
> 
> it takes high spl in that range (110db+) to get the proper impact



...







, it only took 106dB to knock our parrot off his perch.


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asharris7*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700#post_24377300
> 
> 
> Just watched enders game. Awesome LFE! I only have one sub (pc13) but man, I think after that movie I am reconsidering my thoughts of buying another one for duals. One seems to be plenty



Ya it really is amazing!


Instantly became demo worthy in my collection!


----------



## thecloneranger


geez get home from work and i all this fighting. i just wanted to know what gains u guys have your subs set to. sorry for asking. anyway i saw the wolverine this past weekend great lfe and great movie to boot. here hoping days of future past can keep the xmen movement going with 2 great x titles under their belt. first class was awesome. also saw skyfall as well great audio in that one. i keep on seeing complaints about thor 2 being filtered as the first thor but i thought that movie sounded great. what does unfiltered mean exactly and how much better would a movie soundtrack be if it was unfiltered? looking forward to that and gravity 3d being released next week


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecloneranger*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700_100#post_24377509
> 
> 
> what does unfiltered mean exactly and how much better would a movie soundtrack be if it was unfiltered?



My understanding, more dynamic range and it plays louder for a given volume setting.


-


----------



## asharris7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700#post_24377316
> 
> 
> Right now, I only have one PC13-Ultra. Number 2 is coming this fall!



You must have a huge room!


----------



## thecloneranger


cool thanks beeman


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecloneranger*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700_100#post_24377563
> 
> 
> cool thanks beeman



...


----------



## asharris7

My sub amp is on -3 my avr is set to +3.5


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecloneranger*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14730#post_24377509
> 
> 
> geez get home from work and i all this fighting. i just wanted to know what gains u guys have your subs set to. sorry for asking. anyway i saw the wolverine this past weekend great lfe and great movie to boot. here hoping days of future past can keep the xmen movement going with 2 great x titles under their belt. first class was awesome. also saw skyfall as well great audio in that one. i keep on seeing complaints about thor 2 being filtered as the first thor but i thought that movie sounded great. what does unfiltered mean exactly and how much better would a movie soundtrack be if it was unfiltered? looking forward to that and gravity 3d being released next week



The gain on my sub is at 0db and my OPPO is set at +5.0db.


Some movies have been filtered at 20 or 30Hz. You can see that in the graphs that are posted here. An unfiltered soundtrack goes well into the single digits. Not many people have subs that can go that low. Hence, they neuter or filter the low end.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asharris7*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14730#post_24377537
> 
> 
> You must have a huge room!



I actually have 2 rooms connected to each other: a dining room (where the subs will go) and a living room set in an "L" pattern.


----------



## asharris7

Do you have your amp on auto or on?


----------



## pokekevin

I believe that is uncompressed. Unfiltered would be like m &c and its 30 hz hpf


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asharris7*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14730#post_24377620
> 
> 
> Do you have your amp on auto or on?



I use a pro amp so I just leave it on.


----------



## audiofan1

My sub is -6 (around the 9 or 10 O clock position) and the Pre/pro is at -6.5db .


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14720_80#post_24377522
> 
> 
> My understanding, more dynamic range and it plays louder for a given volume setting.
> 
> 
> -



You understand part of it apparently.


----------



## tboe77

Really enjoyed Ender's Game. The bass really gave my XS30 a workout!










I also thought it was a better movie than a lot gave it credit for. To have all of the depth, detail, and emotion of the book would have required a 6 hour movie. For a 2 hour adaptation, it hit nearly all of the most important pieces.


----------



## tboe77

I have a question regarding the Monument scene from OHF. This was being discussed a few pages back, before the last batch of crazy came off the assembly line.


I am among those who found that scene underwhelming. But there are plenty of other scenes that make me feel like my sub is about to tear my house apart (like WWZ grenade, as well as several scenes from Ender's Game). However, when I checked out the monument scene, I did so on Netflix (streaming). It was in DD. Has anyone compared this to the blu-ray? I know it is lossy vs lossless, but is the extension still there?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14730#post_24377867
> 
> 
> Really enjoyed Ender's Game. The bass really gave my XS30 a workout!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also thought it was a better movie than a lot gave it credit for. To have all of the depth, detail, and emotion of the book would have required a 6 hour movie. For a 2 hour adaptation, it hit nearly all of the most important pieces.



Looks like Hollywood is doing the opposite case in point the hobbit lol


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14610#post_24375722
> 
> 
> Guys, let move on and talk BASS. The new Bullet with Danny Trejo tonight for me. Movies with him recently had ton of bass.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fatshaft*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14610#post_24375760
> 
> 
> I look forward to your comments on this one...
> 
> Thanks



Two words: BASS SWEEPS


I am revisiting Elysium dtaMA7.1 mkv ripped at -5 MV with 3dbs subs hot and what a treat it is. Great bass extension and very dynamic sound track all around this time







. Not sure what happened last time I watched- must not have it cranked up. Really enjoy the movie itself too.


----------



## raynist

Wow, this used to be one of my favorite threads now it is just 💩


Might have to unsubscribe


----------



## osogovo


Just finished Gravity 2D. Great surround mix with lots of bass. It reminded me  All is Lost.I didn't see it in theaters ,so I didn't know what  to expect.Very pleased with the LFE and dynamics.IMHO this one and AIL are the best overall mixes this year so far.

"was a mkv rip with DTS-Master 5.1"


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14490#post_24369856
> 
> 
> Congrats; you've won a roll of tin foil.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14730#post_24377894
> 
> 
> I have a question regarding the Monument scene from OHF. This was being discussed a few pages back, before the last batch of crazy came off the assembly line.
> 
> 
> I am among those who found that scene underwhelming. But there are plenty of other scenes that make me feel like my sub is about to tear my house apart (like WWZ grenade, as well as several scenes from Ender's Game). However, when I checked out the monument scene, I did so on Netflix (streaming). It was in DD. Has anyone compared this to the blu-ray? I know it is lossy vs lossless, but is the extension still there?



With my Captivators I miss below around 17Hz (port tune) but the OHF Washington Monument scene hits really, really hard. I would rate that scene and the WWZ grenade scene (about 1 hr mark) as two of the most demanding and impressive scenes to demo on my system. With the WWZ scene its an increasing shudder of the walls/house as the frequency decreases during the sweep. The OHF Washington Monument scene is more of a progressive rumble which rolls on and on until the top of the Citadel slams into the ground. Nice. Not sure of the frequency range but I would have to rate the Percy Jackson (LT) hydra scene as being right in the sweet spot for my system as the output is incredible, Tron Legacy right after Sam gets Lasered on to the grid and the ship coming down is also incredible the whole house feels like it might collapse. I can't play any of these scenes with any authority when the wife is in.


----------



## derrickdj1

My Netflix movies don't have the same impact as the Bluray on my system. WWZ and OHF both have some good LFE. On my system the plane crash scene from The Grey is my #1 demo scene. It beats out Oblivion, WOTW, Cloverfield, and FOTP and all the rest for me. I know it is not a go to movie for many but, maybe my room has the right resonance factor to set it off.


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14730#post_24377592
> 
> 
> I actually have 2 rooms connected to each other: a dining room (where the subs will go) and a living room set in an "L" pattern.




is your display in the living room...?


i've often wondered about subs in a different room from the tv (or screen)...


mine are in the same room, but MANY times i've been in the adjoining room and had very cool bass experiences...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Watched Elysium again last night w subs bumped up 3db and whoa. There it is. Incredible bass!!


But yes I agree the gun sounds are wimpy lol


But that triple air gun shot is insane!!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700_100#post_24378066
> 
> 
> Wow, this used to be one of my favorite threads now it is just 💩
> 
> 
> Might have to unsubscribe



Rather than unsubscribe, is there any content you can add to pick it up?


----------



## dtsdig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14600_100#post_24376562
> 
> 
> As Toe just pointed out, that does help the comparison. Thanks, man! I try to keep the PvA graphs the exact same size every time for just such comparisons.
> 
> 
> Toe,
> 
> 
> It's those 30-40Hz frequencies that make the chair and walls vibrate/rattle. They are really impressive feeling. That's part of why everyone prefers them. But, people also prefer loud, and Elysium is an average of 6dB lower level than Ender's Game. That, right there, is like having half the subwoofer output on Elysium compared to Ender's Game, regardless of the rest of the PvA comparison.
> 
> 
> In other words, Ender's Game essentially sounds twice as loud overall as Elysium, when played back at the same level on the same system. That's a huge difference, and no wonder why so many people love it. But, this is also the place where you can change it by using your remote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is one big difference between the two besides level and extension, though - Ender's Game has a lot of clipping in the mix, whereas Elysium has essentially none.



I watched both Ender's and Elysium last night, back to back. I did notice that I Elysium seemed quieter than most movies and I ended up watching it at -6. I agree that there wasn't much for staggering bass scenes but I did notice, especially towards the beginning of the movie, that there was multiple subtle "bass drops" going on to help build the tension. Overall, I liked the movie a lot. I can't believe how talented Sharlto Copley is for pulling off such completely different characters between this and District 9. I didn't even recognize him for most of the movie!


I watched Ender second and also enjoyed it. It had great bass for sure! I was already on the lookout for the shuttle launch scene that was posted on here but I didn't realize that....
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) there was two launches in it! Both launches were ridiculous in my room but the one at 1:05, holy crapp!!







! I watched it 3 or 4 times. Awesome.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Yes the second part if your post was definitely more potent than the first


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14730#post_24378598
> 
> 
> is your display in the living room...?
> 
> 
> i've often wondered about subs in a different room from the tv (or screen)...
> 
> 
> mine are in the same room, but MANY times i've been in the adjoining room and had very cool bass experiences...



My TV is on the line between the 2 rooms. My sub is right behind it, in the dining room. My 2nd sub will be going to the opposite wall from the sub I have now. VERY small living room.


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14640#post_24376312
> 
> 
> 
> EG thus far is my 2014's "Oblivion" with greater extension and excellent tracking of volume to reference (dynamic rage to spare!) just as Oblivion they are both tops in this regard, If an honest assessment is made between the two Oblivion has the best combination of mid/ upper octaves (pure references quality & level in the bass) with a few down low which makes it hard to crown one over the other , whilst EG has the better down low combinations (once again pure reference in quality and level) and would make a sweet back to back viewing as both represent the finest out there


 

Great info and comparison Audiofan, now I gotta make sure I make the time to watch EG. Sounds like it will be worth running the bass a little hot as well. There's nothing better than being immersed in great audio.


----------



## pokekevin

Just watched Elysium again with the mvc turned up a little bit more. The bass is definitely there but the futuristic airburst AK-47 still sounds lackluster. Not the airburst scene but the actual weapon being fired sounded so so.


----------



## Hopinater


Hey, things are looking up for this thread, it's been almost a page and a half since it was sidetracked with off topic conversation, let's keep it going.  Does anybody know anything about Gravity? Is any good bass supposed to be in it?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14760#post_24381781
> 
> 
> Hey, things are looking up for this thread, it's been almost a page and a half since it was sidetracked with off topic conversation, let's keep it going.  Does anybody know anything about Gravity? Is any good bass supposed to be in it?



I personally felt that the bass really helped with the storytelling aspect for Gravity. It's not like TIH or FOTP but still good imho. I thought it was a great mix overall


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700_100#post_24381781
> 
> 
> Hey, things are looking up for this thread, it's been almost a page and a half since it was sidetracked with off topic conversation, let's keep it going.



I won't be able to add anything until the closing ceremonies for the 2014 Olympics as they're pretty much our viewing focus.


----------



## Mrkazador

Gravity has some decent 20hz scenes. The first debris scene there is this low 20hz rumble that lasts a good while.


----------



## osogovo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14760#post_24381781
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, things are looking up for this thread, it's been almost a page and a half since it was sidetracked with off topic conversation, let's keep it going.  Does anybody know anything about Gravity? Is any good bass supposed to be in it?


Posted about this  yesterday ,very good use of LFE and awesome surround mix.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osogovo*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14760#post_24381867
> 
> 
> Posted about this  yesterday ,very good use of LFE and awesome surround mix.



I thought the last scene has some good usage of surround and LFE


----------



## BeeMan458

"Gravity?"


You'll have to forgive me but 20Hz.....










Isn't that like being filtered stingy?


..................










-


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14760#post_24381872
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the last scene has some good usage of surround and LFE


 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osogovo*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14760#post_24381867
> 
> 
> 
> Posted about this  yesterday ,very good use of LFE and awesome surround mix.


 

Thanks for the feedback guys.

 

Osogovo I must have missed your post but I've gotten into the habit of skimming through this thread lately as it has been getting wildly off topic at times (sometimes hilariously so, that post on Bee being the cow being lowered into the velociraptor pen in Jurassic Park was absolutely hilarious, even Bee thought so).


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700_100#post_24382120
> 
> 
> ...that post on Bee being the cow being lowered into the velociraptor pen in Jurassic Park was absolutely hilarious...


 I have horns. I can do this. 


...


----------



## tvuong

I am revisiting Oblivion dtsMA7.1 mkv ripped tonight and oh my gosh, I do not remember it was this good. Deep loud bass plus fantastic picture quality. I just wish the bass does not get out of my seal theater room though as it bothers the heck out of my wife downstairs on the opposite side of my theater room


----------



## Hopinater


Yeah, Oblivion's pretty awesome.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14760#post_24382792
> 
> 
> I am revisiting Obvilion dtsMA7.1 mkv ripped tonight and oh my gosh, I do not remember it was this good. Deep loud bass plus fantastic picture quality. I just wish the bass does not get out of my seal theater room though as it bothers the heck out of my wife downstairs on the opposite side of my theater room



Just finished this tonight also - 2nd time as well.


Definitely impressive.


----------



## djoberg

I watched _All Is Lost_ tonight and then gave a review on the "New PQ Thread for Blu-rays." I began my review with the following words:

*A Discovery Channel series that I really miss is "Man Versus Wild" (which starred Bear Grylls). Well, tonight's "outing" was literally "Man Versus Sea." What a harrowing account this was of one man's attempt to survive while lost at sea. Before I get into a breakdown of the PQ, I want to give a huge shout-out for the amazing AQ on this Blu. The first "storm at sea" lasted a good 10-15 minutes and it was so LOUD, with thunderous LFE, that I almost got sea-sick!! No really, the audio was simply superb on every level and if for nothing else, give this a rent just to experience what it's like to "ride out the storm" in a 35' sailboat.*


I want to thank those who recommended this title. Before reading of it on this thread, I had no idea it existed. Now I'm a proud owner of this Blu-ray and will most definitely be using it as a demo to show off the virtues of a good DTS HD Master Audio 5.1 soundtrack. The first storm (mentioned above) has got to be one of the most unique aural experiences I've had since buying a sub that really shines down to about 18 Hz. It's a bonus that the same scene had stellar action in the surrounds as well.


----------



## tvuong

I think Jriver MC19 (with parametricEQ built in that I have been playing with and added) I installed last week on my HTPC has to contribute to the better bass quality I hear recently with both Elysium and Oblivion.


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14760#post_24382854
> 
> 
> I watched *All Is Lost* tonight and then gave a review on the "New PQ Thread for Blu-rays." I began my review with the following words:
> 
> *A Discovery Channel series that I really miss is "Man Versus Wild" (which starred Bear Grylls). Well, tonight's "outing" was literally "Man Versus Sea." What a harrowing account this was of one man's attempt to survive while lost at sea. Before I get into a breakdown of the PQ, I want to give a huge shout-out for the amazing AQ on this Blu. The first "storm at sea" lasted a good 10-15 minutes and it was so LOUD, with thunderous LFE, that I almost got sea-sick!! No really, the audio was simply superb on every level and if for nothing else, give this a rent just to experience what it's like to "ride out the storm" in a 35' sailboat.*
> 
> 
> I want to thank those who recommended this title. Before reading of it on this thread, I had no idea it existed. Now I'm a proud owner of this Blu-ray and will most definitely be using it as a demo to show off the virtues of a good DTS HD Master Audio 5.1 soundtrack. The first storm (mentioned above) has got to be one of the most unique aural experiences I've had since buying a sub that really shines down to about 18 Hz. It's a bonus that the same scene had stellar action in the surrounds as well.


 

Thanks for the info, I was not aware of this title now you have me interested.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14760#post_24382958
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, I was not aware of this title now you have me interested.



You're welcome, though as I mentioned I too am indebted to others on this thread for recommending this Blu-ray.


You may or may not like the movie itself...some are complaining about the "slow pace" or the "lack of dialogue," but I thoroughly enjoyed it, due mostly to a fine job of acting by Robert Redford (one didn't need a ton of dialogue, for Redford's facial expressions told the story).


I would highly recommend listening to this as loud as you're able to. My wife is gone so I listened to it at -1 (I took that cue from Toe







).


----------



## tvuong

Ail is not my type of movie due to *severely* lack of dialogue plus it is a
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) one man movie
It does not have lot of bass, just a few scenes here and there. I would rent it first to see if you like it.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14760#post_24383030
> 
> 
> It does not have lot of bass, just a few scenes here and there.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14760_40#post_24383030
> 
> 
> Ail is not my type of movie due to *severely* lack of dialogue plus it is a
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) one man movie
> It does not have lot of bass, just a few scenes here and there. I would rent it first to see if you like it.



We shall see this weekend! I got my copy from Netflix today along with" Escape Plan" And oh yes it will be reference level on the volume


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14760#post_24383208
> 
> 
> We shall see this weekend! I got my copy from Netflix today along with" Escape Plan" And oh yes it will be reference level on the volume



Actually just finished watching Escape Plan. Nothing really memorable on the LFE side but I thought it was a fun film to watch!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14760_40#post_24383240
> 
> 
> Actually just finished watching Escape Plan. Nothing really memorable on the LFE side but I thought it was a fun film to watch!



Oh well ! Looks like I'll just sit back for some old school fun and maybe do a second "Elysium" viewing with the sub bump (starting at +3 and up to +6, though I enjoyed it as is ) or ED since the wife allowed the sometimes to comfy theater/living room she helped put together put her asleep yet again










Is it a rental issue for EP or did you buy ?


----------



## pokekevin

I did a blind buy as Arnold and Syl seemed like a good combo.


----------



## drewTT

Ahnold getting waterboarded was some funny sh!t.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14760_40#post_24383299
> 
> 
> I did a blind buy as Arnold and Syl seemed like a good combo.



I've enjoyed there recent work together! along with a few more from the days , In fact I'm game to watch anything they do as its fun and action packed, which never gets old


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14760#post_24382217
> 
> 
> 
> I have horns. I can do this.
> 
> 
> ...



I have subs. I did this...


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700_100#post_24383498
> 
> 
> I have subs. I did this...



...










Funny are the things bassheads find entertaining.


...







...


----------



## djkail




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14760#post_24381807
> 
> 
> I personally felt that the bass really helped with the storytelling aspect for Gravity. It's not like TIH or FOTP but still good imho. I thought it was a great mix overall



I downloaded the DTS-HD rip a few days ago and I honestly thought the LFE track in Gravity was better than Enders Game. They used it to really build up some intense moments. I will be using a scene or two to demo my new sub to a couple friends.


----------



## teckademic

question about volume setting.


When you guys watch movies, do you normally have your receiver set at a certain level and leave as is for all movies or do you always adjust accordingly? Reason I ask, I normally watch movies between -20 and -15, which bass is usually loud, but I sometimes find the volume for some movies to be quiet and require to go lower than -15, but I'm always afraid of surprise bass sequences, like the grenade in WWZ. I think a lot of the time I underestimate my subs, 2 pb-10s and a pb1000 placed around the couch and even though they've never stressed, I would hate to damage them.


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14790#post_24383778
> 
> 
> question about volume setting.
> 
> 
> When you guys watch movies, do you normally have your receiver set at a certain level and leave as is for all movies or do you always adjust accordingly? Reason I ask, I normally watch movies between -20 and -15, which bass is usually loud, but I sometimes find the volume for some movies to be quiet and require to go lower than -15, but I'm always afraid of surprise bass sequences, like the grenade in WWZ. I think a lot of the time I underestimate my subs, 2 pb-10s and a pb1000 placed around the couch and even though they've never stressed, I would hate to damage them.


i thought that's what the 5 year warranty was for.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14790#post_24383778
> 
> 
> question about volume setting.
> 
> 
> When you guys watch movies, do you normally have your receiver set at a certain level and leave as is for all movies or do you always adjust accordingly? Reason I ask, I normally watch movies between -20 and -15, which bass is usually loud, but I sometimes find the volume for some movies to be quiet and require to go lower than -15, but I'm always afraid of surprise bass sequences, like the grenade in WWZ. I think a lot of the time I underestimate my subs, 2 pb-10s and a pb1000 placed around the couch and even though they've never stressed, I would hate to damage them.



My SVS PC12 has a "limiter" that automatically "limits" any LFE material that the sub couldn't handle. Doesn't the PB1000 and PB10 have a limiter as well? If they do, you can play it as loud as you wish without any worries.


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14790#post_24383891
> 
> 
> My SVS PC12 has a "limiter" that automatically "limits" any LFE material that the sub couldn't handle. Doesn't the PB1000 and PB10 have a limiter as well? If they do, you can play it as loud as you wish without any worries.



I don't know, at least it isn't advertised as having one, but maybe that's why they never sounds stressed


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14790#post_24383934
> 
> 
> I don't know, at least it isn't advertised as having one, but maybe that's why they never sounds stressed



I just checked the Specs on the PB1000 and it does NOT list "Customized Limiter Settings," so perhaps you don't have that feature. I would call the Help Desk at SVS and ask them about this; they'll let you know if your subs would be in harm's way during extremely loud playback.


----------



## Hopinater


I would think if you're listening between -15 to -20 (assuming that 0 is reference) you wouldn't be putting your subs at risk when an unanticipated bass surprise pops up.

 

I base this on my understanding that room calibration (at least Audyssey) is designed to calibrate a system so that 0 is reference level. But if I'm off in my understanding please correct me.


----------



## derrickdj1

That sub should have limiters. Passive subs that don't come with an amp may need limiters. You are safe to go louder!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700_100#post_24383778
> 
> 
> question about volume setting.
> 
> 
> When you guys watch movies, do you normally have your receiver set at a certain level and leave as is for all movies or do you always adjust accordingly? Reason I ask, I normally watch movies between -20 and -15, which bass is usually loud,....



Just recently, I introduced a "House Curve" for our listening pleasure. The bass and the CC are jacked up accordingly to my personal tastes and the MVC is set to -17.5dBfs. As to volume control, I have an automatic volume control that sits next to me called a wife. If it's too loud she says; "Turn in down." and I turn it down and if it's not loud enough, she says; "Turn it up." and I turn it up. Problem solved.


...










As to the grenade scene, that's called headroom and if your system doesn't have enough head room, we all know that's telling the owner of the system, they need more woofage.


"Damn it Jim, I'm a basshead, not a doctor!"


...










-


----------



## newc33

Anyone post graphs from enders game yet?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14700_100#post_24384015
> 
> 
> I would think if you're listening between -15 to -20 (assuming that 0 is reference) you wouldn't be putting your subs at risk when an unanticipated bass surprise pops up.
> 
> 
> I base this on my understanding that room calibration (at least Audyssey) is designed to calibrate a system so that 0 is reference level. But if I'm off in my understanding please correct me.



Based on my experience, Audyssey sets a base of 75dB which allows one to achieve 85dB for speakers and 95dB for the subwoofer and as to the 20dB headroom, it's up to the user to assure that when at +/-0dBfs, their system is capable of handling full on reference level peak play.


----------



## MKtheater

Bee,

That is not a house curve, that is just hot LFE and Center channel and if it sounds better that way then you have some kind of acoustics or center channel problems.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24384405
> 
> 
> Bee,
> 
> That is not a house curve, that is just hot LFE and Center channel and if it sounds better that way then you have some kind of acoustics or center channel problems.



One person tells me it's not a house curve:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LastButNotLeast*  /t/1517560/what-can-i-expect-if-i-w...rs-10db-hot-over-rew-flat/0_100#post_24364654
> 
> 
> You're establishing your "house curve." No problem with that, since you're starting with a flat response and modifying it "to taste."



And one person tells me it's called a house curve. And the next person comes along and tells me how confused and mixed up I am. Well, I won't argue that point.


...







...










FWIW, everything is EQ'd flat before the subs and CC are jacked up so if there's any CC problems, it's my old man hearing that's the problem. The good news, I expect things to get worse because there's not chance of me getting older and things getting better.


...


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14790#post_24384376
> 
> 
> Just recently, I introduced a "House Curve" for our listening pleasure. The bass and the CC are jacked up accordingly to my personal tastes and the MVC is set to -17.5dBfs. As to volume control, I have an automatic volume control that sits next to me called a wife. If it's too loud she says; "Turn in down." and I turn it down and if it's not loud enough, she says; "Turn it up." and I turn it up. Problem solved.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to the grenade scene, that's called headroom and if your system doesn't have enough head room, we all know that's telling the owner of the system, they need more woofage.
> 
> 
> "Damn it Jim, I'm a basshead, not a doctor!"
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -



Well everything is set at reference and ive never had any issues with the subs not being loud enough, but like I said, ive had movies that i turned up louder than usual when suddenly, a loud burst of lfe happens and it will surprise me just how loud my subs played, even though they didn't sound strained in any way, ill usually turn it down a bit to be on the safe side.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24384434
> 
> 
> One person tells me it's a house curve:
> 
> And one person tells me it's not a house curve. And the next person comes along and tells me how confused and mixed up I am.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is EQ'd flat before the subs and CC are jacked up so if there's any CC problems, it's my old man hearing that's the problem. The good news, I can expect things to get worse.
> 
> 
> ...



Well, a house curve has a gradual increase in spl as you get lower in frequency. Your response would basically be flat to crossover then a 10 dB peak and then flat again. You know how I know, I used to run it like this all the time.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24384444
> 
> 
> Well everything is set at reference and ive never had any issues with the subs not being loud enough, but like I said, ive had movies that i turned up louder than usual when suddenly, a loud burst of lfe happens and it will surprise me just how loud my subs played, even though they didn't sound strained in any way, ill usually turn it down a bit to be on the safe side.



What you're describing is the dynamic range of the sound track and as long as your system has the needed headroom, you're golden.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24384465
> 
> 
> Well, a house curve has a gradual increase in spl as you get lower in frequency. Your response would basically be flat to crossover then a 10 dB peak and then flat again. You know how I know, I used to run it like this all the time.



I'm not in conflict with what is or isn't a House Curve and what you're thoughtfully sharing. I'm just showing where I got my use of the term from.


Me? Over flat, the subs and CC have been jacked up +3dB each at the AVR speaker levels menu; main speakers and surrounds are left alone. This setting is used for generalized cable broadcast.


In the case of movies, I jack both subs up an additional +7dB and the CC gets jacked up another +3dB so the subs are now +10dB and the CC is now +6dB over flat. The MVC is set to -17.5dBfs. After the movie, everything is dialed back.


The purpose is to get reference level speaker/bass (85dB/95dB) playback with close to reference level headroom peaks and keep the volume down where the wife isn't being driven out of the living room during playback.


Using a sound meter, during peak action sound track playback, SPL is in the +95dB to 107dB range. Since the MVC is dialed back to -17.5dBfs, the sound quality is high, reference level needs are being met for bass and the overall sound SPL isn't shouting at the listener.....the best of all worlds if you will.


-


----------



## tvuong

MK is correct. You just run your subs and center hot. A house curve is different. Google up.


----------



## newc33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14790#post_24384402
> 
> 
> Based on my experience, Audyssey sets a base of 75dB which allows one to achieve 85dB for speakers and 95dB for the subwoofer and as to the 20dB headroom, it's up to the user to assure that when at +/-0dBfs, their system is capable of handling full on reference level peak play.



Does YAPO do then same thing?


----------



## MKtheater

I know you have it set like that, my room would sound horrible if I did that.


----------



## pitviper33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14760#post_24382854
> 
> 
> I watched _All Is Lost_ tonight and then gave a review on the "New PQ Thread for Blu-rays." I began my review with the following words:
> 
> 
> A Discovery Channel series that I really miss is "Man Versus Wild" (which starred Bear Grylls). Well, tonight's "outing" was literally "Man Versus Sea." What a harrowing account this was of one man's attempt to survive while lost at sea. Before I get into a breakdown of the PQ, I want to give a huge shout-out for the amazing AQ on this Blu. The first "storm at sea" lasted a good 10-15 minutes and it was so LOUD, with thunderous LFE, that I almost got sea-sick!! No really, the audio was simply superb on every level and if for nothing else, give this a rent just to experience what it's like to "ride out the storm" in a 35' sailboat.
> 
> 
> I want to thank those who recommended this title. Before reading of it on this thread, I had no idea it existed. Now I'm a proud owner of this Blu-ray and will most definitely be using it as a demo to show off the virtues of a good DTS HD Master Audio 5.1 soundtrack. The first storm (mentioned above) has got to be one of the most unique aural experiences I've had since buying a sub that really shines down to about 18 Hz. It's a bonus that the same scene had stellar action in the surrounds as well.


I agree completely. I rented this 2 nights ago. I will definitely be buying it. Very few, maybe zero, audio tracks have impressed me so completely. There wasn't a single moment in the whole movie that the audio wasn't drawing me deeper in. And the LFE was mixed in perfectly to give a weight and realness to the wind and waves that's unmatched by any I've ever heard before.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14760#post_24383030
> 
> 
> It does not have lot of bass, just a few scenes here and there. I would rent it first to see if you like it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14760#post_24383177


Yeah, what? Are we talking about the same movie? All is Lost absolutely had a lot of bass. It was deep, it was loud, and it was present through a huge portion of the movie. What else would you ask for before handing out the "lot of bass" title?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24384505
> 
> 
> MK is correct. You just run your subs and center hot. A house curve is different. Google up.



I believe. No argument on my part. As I posted, I showed where I was told what I was doing was called a "House Curve" and apparently my source was in error. And I'm not trying to cause my posted source any embarrassment.


I refer to it as jacking the levels up and that to me, best describes what I'm doing, jacking the subwoofer and CC levels up. Thanks for keeping me honest.


...


----------



## tvuong

From what you describe, you probably prefer a low shelf house curve over flat response. You need an external device unless you have a HTPC to create a curve though.


----------



## BeeMan458

Thanks for the recommendations. FWIW, the new settings over flat, passed the WAF. We get tactile sensation; not all as full on bass reference channel listening is dialed back -7.5dBfs. Dialogue is easily understood and "normal/non-reference" capable people are able to enjoy the playback soundtrack volume level and not feel they're being shouted out of the room.


-


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14790#post_24384590
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations. FWIW, the new settings over flat, passed the WAF. We get tactile sensation; not all as full on bass reference channel listening is dialed back -7.5dBfs. Dialogue is easily understood and "normal/non-reference" capable people are able to enjoy the playback soundtrack volume level and not feel they're being shouted out of the room.
> 
> 
> -


LOL you always say tactile sensation. Sorry but I LOL everytime I read that.


----------



## Mongo171

ALL SVS subs have a limiter.


I hate to agree with him, but anything that isn't flat is a house curve.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24384616
> 
> 
> LOL you always say tactile sensation. Sorry but I LOL everytime I read that.



...


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14760#post_24382854
> 
> 
> *A Discovery Channel series that I really miss is "Man Versus Wild" (which starred Bear Grylls).*



I'm more of a Survivorman guy myself. That dude is dragging all that camera equipment around and filming himself, no crew...all while trying to survive on dew and dingleberries for a week.


If I were stranded on a deserted island or lost at sea and could have only one thing with me, it'd be Les Stroud. He could take care of everything else.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14760#post_24383342
> 
> 
> Ahnold getting waterboarded was some funny sh!t.


+1 lol


----------



## mumps

So after much thought, I finally picked up Elysium and played it last night.


With the recommendations from so many here, I turned the sub up 3db.


I haven't listened without this boost, but I'm not quite sure it needed it. It sure did sound good on my system! When the craft was hunting him down, there was a nice satisfaction in the sound I was hearing.


Thanks for the nods, everyone. I'm probably getting AIL next...


Chris


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14790#post_24384527
> 
> 
> I know you have it set like that, my room would sound horrible if I did that.




I can hear my sound collapse toward the center with even a 1-2db bump in the center channel.................6db would kill my front stage!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24384493
> 
> 
> I'm not in conflict with what is or isn't a House Curve and what you're thoughtfully sharing. I'm just showing where I got my use of the term from.
> 
> 
> Me? Over flat, the subs and CC have been jacked up +3dB each at the AVR speaker levels menu; main speakers and surrounds are left alone. This setting is used for generalized cable broadcast.
> 
> 
> In the case of movies, I jack both subs up an additional +7dB and the CC gets jacked up another +3dB so the subs are now +10dB and the CC is now +6dB over flat. The MVC is set to -17.5dBfs. After the movie, everything is dialed back.
> 
> 
> The purpose is to get reference level speaker/bass (85dB/95dB) playback with close to reference level headroom peaks and keep the volume down where the wife isn't being driven out of the living room during playback.
> 
> 
> Using a sound meter, during peak action sound track playback, SPL is in the +95dB to 107dB range. Since the MVC is dialed back to -17.5dBfs, the sound quality is high, reference level needs are being met for bass and the overall sound SPL isn't shouting at the listener.....the best of all worlds if you will.
> 
> 
> -



Have you ever tried running your speakers flat with a MV of -11.5 dBs and subs 4 dBs hot? You would get the same overall loudness but be much better balanced. Vocals and subs would be the same overall volume for movies.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24384891
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried running your speakers flat with a MV of -11.5 dBs and subs 4 dBs hot? You would get the same overall loudness but be much better balanced. Vocals and subs would be the same overall volume for movies.



Yes. When the wife was out of the house, I experimented with many different settings including the one you suggest in your above with many different bass heavy movies.


"Getaway," "Pacific Rim," "BHD," "Unstoppable," "Dark City" and "Act of Valor." In doing so, for comparison purposes, I wanted to make sure I was getting an eclectic mix of soundtracks. A meta study if you will to assure consistency of sound quality.


With a MVC setting of -11.5, the sound was too loud. The problem comes in with dialogue being run over by soundtrack effects and the overall sound level at -11.5 was unacceptable to my wife's sensitivities. Normally we listen in the -20dBfs to -15dBfs so I picked the middle, -17.5dBfs as a compromise and then adjusted dialogue and bass from there.


She's happy and I don't feel as if I'm being denied.


After the Olympics close, for her benefit, I'll rescreen "Getaway" and "Pacific Rim." She loved the rescreening of "Act of Valor." The soundtrack is compelling, draws the viewer deep into the movie and keeps/holds the viewer's attention and maintains reference level sound levels of +85dB to +95dB with just a little bit cut off the dynamics of the +20dB worth of headroom. The sound is nicely balanced and makes for a pleasant viewing experience.


As I posted, our whole setup is asymmetrical and therefore, needs to be setup and balanced from this viewpoint as opposed to traditional view points.


In the image below, note how the speakers are not key on the center channel and are almost parallel to each other, but not quite as intentionally, they're skewed to the CC.

 


The cable on the floor is to the nearfield subwoofer which sits behind the MLP.

 




-


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14820#post_24385017
> 
> *The problem comes in with dialogue being run over by soundtrack effects* and the overall sound level at -11.5 was unacceptable to my wife's sensitivities. Normally we listen in the -20dBfs to -15dBfs so I picked the middle, -17.5dBfs as a compromise and then adjusted dialogue and bass from there.



This sounds like a dynamic range issue to me. The lossless audio tracks on today's blu-ray releases offer a fantastic amount of dynamic range, but a lot of people are not accustomed to it, and just don't like it that loud.


Have you tried using Dynamic Volume? At the light, or medium setting? It's designed to handle the exact problem you describe, where the sound effects are too loud when you have the MV set at a level where the dialogue is loud enough for you. I think this would achieve the same thing you're after, without having the centre channel and subwoofer levels so far out of balance with the rest of the channels.


I use the maximum DV setting at night, in order to avoid disturbing the wife and kids. Now, that setting squashes the dynamic range completely, but I think the lowest setting might be just the effect you're after.


The lowest setting is also good for taming those soundtracks that have the levels way too high to begin with (I'm looking at you, STiD).


Anyway, that's what works for me. Thought maybe it might help ya.


Edit: I suggest this because I know you're a Denon user. I know that most dynamic range compression schemes are awful, so many people write-off Audyssey's Dynamic Volume feature without giving it a fair chance. In my experience, however, it works extremely well.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24385105
> 
> 
> Anyway, that's what works for me. Thought maybe it might help ya.



Thanks for the thought.


It's not a dynamic range issue as the blu-ray player is set to bitstream over to the AVR and the AVR does the PCM unpacking and with D-Link, we don't have jitter issues. All done with the intent to maximize dynamic range. I have explained to my wife and many times used examples to familiarize her with dynamic range issues. When the volume is loud, it's too loud for her to deal with and when it's turned down to what she can "bear", the CC and the bass are anemic. So what I posted is the compromise that gives the best of all worlds. Both of us can enjoy the movie unfolding before our eyes and ears, the dialogue is clear and easily understood, lots of effects and tactile sensation.


DEQ is turned on.


DV is set to "Light."


If one wants to characterize it as a problem, separately, the effects are fine and the dialogue are fine. The two don't like each other and get caught up in each other's game during playback. I understand this point. During playback, with levels set the way they are, it's no longer too loud or not loud enough. The dialogue, effects and the bass are in harmony.


-


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14790#post_24384847
> 
> 
> I'm more of a Survivorman guy myself. That dude is dragging all that camera equipment around and filming himself, no crew...all while trying to survive on dew and dingleberries for a week.
> 
> 
> If I were stranded on a deserted island or lost at sea and could have only one thing with me, it'd be Les Stroud. He could take care of everything else.



Yes, he is the epitome of a survivor! I couldn't agree more with you.


----------



## tvuong

Bee, I suggest you to rerun Audyssey with close mics patterns (within 3" from the first MLP mic) and give her that seat (compromise?)


----------



## tvuong

Does Act of Valor have good bass I kept hearing you mention. I have that movie and have not watched it. Any graph for AoV?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24385429
> 
> 
> Bee, I suggest you to rerun Audyssey with close mics patterns (within 3" from the first MLP mic) and give her that seat (compromise?)



We're close, but 3" is pushing the limits of a healthy marriage.







If you meant 3', her listening position is four feet to my right.


Regarding trading seats, we've had that conversation and due to an opening behind my wife's seat, which goes into the kitchen (sink pass through) and there being a change in volume of 6dB between the two seating positions. We both like our seating positions so that effort, although worthwhile, failed due to lack of customer satisfaction.


...











> Quote:
> Does Act of Valor have good bass I kept hearing you mention. I have that movie and have not watched it. Any graph for AoV?



No graphs but I did keep a sound meter in hand. At +/-0dBfs, subs/CC bumped +3dB, during the first insertion/extraction, the dynamic range was +55db to +111dB. One of the snipers was using a .50 and suppressor attached was +106dB. One of the shots knocked the parrot off it's perch.










As to how deep it dug, I can't say other than everything rocked, rolled and rumbled when it was suppose to.


...










-


----------



## javanpohl

You guys have gotten really off-track


----------



## BeeMan458

Sorry.


----------



## wantmorehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14820#post_24385170
> 
> 
> It's not a dynamic range issue as the blu-ray player is set to bitstream over to the AVR and the AVR does the PCM unpacking and with D-Link, we don't have jitter issues. All done with the intent to maximize dynamic range. I have explained to my wife and many times used examples to familiarize her with dynamic range issues.



What does any of that have to do with dynamic range?


----------



## BeeMan458

...










Everything. My apologies as I don't know how to be anymore clear then what I posted above.


-


----------



## wantmorehd

Are you saying that if I set me BDP to decode internally and pass along the signal to my receiver I would be sacrificing dynamic range?


----------



## stockmonkey2000

I do not see how what you mentioned has anything to do with dynamic range either - and I do agree that based on what you say, you have a dynamic range problem with your room, not your equipment. My guess is that your environment is too noisy so you cannot hear the quieter parts in the soundtrack and have to compensate to hear dialog. Since your room joins up with the kitchen my guess is you have a fridge that raises the noise level above the quietest part in the soundtrack. So if you turn up the volume to compensate, its too loud during the loudest scenes. Get a sound level meter and measure the background noise in the room, I think you will be surprised how high it is. The quietest parts on a soundtrack are around 25db so if your room is louder than this, everything below that is obscured.


I had this same problem before I had a dedicated theater where I could eliminate hvac and other mechanical sounds.


At any rate its probably best to take this discussion somewhere else as it is off topic to this forum.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wantmorehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24385970
> 
> 
> Are you saying that if I set me BDP to decode internally and pass along the signal to my receiver I would be sacrificing dynamic range?



It reads like you're wanting an argument. If you don't think what I'm doing will aid your situation, my recommendation, don't do it.


What I fail to be conveying, all problem have been corrected for. No longer are there any issues. Thanks to everybody for their interest.


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wantmorehd*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*
> 
> It's not a dynamic range issue as the blu-ray player is set to bitstream over to the AVR and the AVR does the PCM unpacking ... All done with the intent to maximize dynamic range.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that if I set me BDP to decode internally and pass along the signal to my receiver I would be sacrificing dynamic range?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It reads like you're wanting an argument.
Click to expand...

It reads like he would like an answer to a legitimate question. And it's a good question, too. If you don't know the answer, just say so. If you do know the answer, please do tell.


----------



## stockmonkey2000

Back to the topic at hand - I did watch Enders Game last night - Definitely a winner in my book. Many great LFE moments where my hair and pantlegs were vibrating. This is the best ELF so far this year in my opinion.


While not necessarily have the lowest bass, Captain Phillips is so far my favorite LFE Track. It really adds to the realism and makes a great movie even better.


----------



## wantmorehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14820#post_24386008
> 
> 
> It reads like you're wanting an argument. If you don't think what I'm doing will aid your situation, my recommendation, don't do it.



NO it doesn't. Your statement has NOTHING to do with dynamic range. Many people have commented on how you just like to say things and make it sound like these are the reasons why things work and you are doing it again.


If you bitstream or decode internally you get exactly the same sound. What else would you get? Unless you turn on some form of dynamic compression in the BPD or receiver/processor there should be no dynamic compression going on in the equipment.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24386025
> 
> 
> It reads like he would like an answer to a legitimate question. And it's a good question, too. If you don't know the answer, just say so. If you do know the answer, please do tell.



I don't have the technical ability to expand on what I posted. My research brought me to the time and point where our system is at. I am unable to articulate a cogent response.


People who want to argue, don't fully expand on their question and intentionally leave information out of their question. As I posted, I'm not going get sucked into an online argument with you, wantmorehd or anybody else.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wantmorehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24386046
> 
> 
> NO it doesn't. Your statement has NOTHING to do with dynamic range. Many people have commented on how you just like to say things and make it sound like these are the reasons why things work and you are doing it again.
> 
> 
> If you bitstream or decode internally you get exactly the same sound. What else would you get? Unless you turn on some form of dynamic compression in the BPD or receiver/processor there should be no dynamic compression going on in the equipment.



Just as I suggested, your above is the beginning of an argument. You should have just posted the above with your question and then we would have been having a dialogue instead you intentionally left your above out cause you wanted to argue.


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> As I posted, I'm not going get sucked into an online argument with you, wantmorehd or anybody else.


When someone asks a legitimate question about an implausible-sounding assertion you've made and you refuse to answer the question, that's not called "an argument", that's called "ducking the question".


> Quote:
> I don't have the technical ability to expand on what I posted.


You have the technical ability to make wild claims, but not to defend them. Hmmm...










........










..............


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24386076
> 
> 
> When someone asks a legitimate question about an implausible-sounding assertion you've made and you refuse to answer the question, that's not called "an argument", that's called "ducking the question".



And I honestly responded to your comment when I posted:


"I don't have the technical ability to expand on what I posted. My research brought me to the time and point where our system is at. I am unable to articulate a cogent response."


Now it's obvious you're trying to pick an online fight as opposed to having an online conversation.


----------



## wantmorehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14820#post_24386086
> 
> 
> "I don't have the technical ability to expand on what I posted. My research brought me to the time and point where our system is at. I am unable to articulate a cogent response."



Then post to the "research" that has anything to do with bitstreaming has to do with dynamic range. I'm sure more people than myself would like to understand this.


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> Now it's obvious you're trying to pick an online fight as opposed to having an online conversation.


Nope. I don't pick fights. And I don't make claims I can't back up. And when I don't know something, I'm not afraid to admit it.


..........










.......










Letting go and movin' on...


................










........


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stockmonkey2000*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14820#post_24386029
> 
> 
> Back to the topic at hand - I did watch Enders Game last night - Definitely a winner in my book. Many great LFE moments where my hair and pantlegs were vibrating. This is the best ELF so far this year in my opinion.
> 
> 
> While not necessarily have the lowest bass, Captain Phillips is so far my favorite LFE Track. It really adds to the realism and makes a great movie even better.



I got Ender's Game today. Very nice LFE. It was everything you guys said it was.


I get Carrie (2013) tomorrow.


----------



## wantmorehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14820#post_24386108
> 
> 
> I get Carrie (2013) tomorrow.



Just so I post something more on topic. My bike commute was past some of the sets for Carrie which was filmed here in Toronto.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24386106
> 
> 
> Nope. I don't pick fights. And I don't make claims I can't back up. And when I don't know something, I'm man enough to admit it.



And I did admit I couldn't articulate a better answer when I posted in reply to you:


""I don't have the technical ability to expand on what I posted. My research brought me to the time and point where our system is at. I am unable to articulate a cogent response."



> Quote:
> Then post to the "research" that has anything to do with bitstreaming has to do with dynamic range. I'm sure more people than myself would like to understand this.



And where were you on April 23, 1997 and what did you have to eat for lunch? The point, we all do our online research and fail to keep a log of our efforts.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14820#post_24386108
> 
> 
> I got Ender's Game today. Very nice LFE. It was everything you guys said it was.
> 
> 
> I get Carrie (2013) tomorrow.



+1, watched it yesterday.


Watched Frankenstein's Army today. Crazy flick, lots of it laughable but tons of deep bass. Picked it up for $8 and Cabin in the Woods for $10. It's got pretty good low end, mostly toward the end. Definitely one of the cooler horror movies I've seen. Interesting premise.


----------



## stockmonkey2000

BeeMan - I think what people are trying to say here is that your research is wrong and are simply trying to correct your misunderstanding. Now can you please take this discussion to another forum?


----------



## bass addict

Bee,


I have one simple solution; room treatments.










Nuff said.


----------



## Homebrew101

I've read about Rental versions a few times in this thread. We rent our blu-rays from a local brick and mortar store. The Rental discussions here make me think some only carry DD not MTS-HD MA soundtracks. Are there certain studios that 'dumb-down' the soundtrack? It can be pretty hard to read some of those BD boxes to see what format soundtrack it contains.


----------



## Tack

Wow, were talking about Bee and his stuff again.


You guys realize that he loves each and every minute of it? The thread gets back to normal and he casts a freshly baited post right back into the pond.


Then everyone is talking about Bee and his stuff again. Exactly what he wants, or maybe it's "needs" at this point.


I'm as guilty as any of the other fish here, but I'm finally getting it. We've been trolled gentlemen.


----------



## bori

Just watched Halo movie on Netflix. Bass was very good for the last half hour of the movie.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wantmorehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14820#post_24386119
> 
> 
> Just so I post something more on topic. My bike commute was past some of the sets for Carrie which was filmed here in Toronto.



That's cool. They just got done shooting a Melissa McCarthy film in Niagara Falls.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24386352
> 
> 
> Just watched Halo movie on Netflix.



If I don't know the game, will I understand the premise of the movie?


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14850#post_24386372
> 
> 
> If I don't know the game, will I understand the premise of the movie?


The only thing about the game that's good to know, is that Master Chief is a beast and he doesn't disappoint


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24386418
> 
> 
> The only thing about the game that's good to know, is that Master Chief is a beast and he doesn't disappoint



Thanks. I'm not a gamer so any movies that are based on the premise of a game, that's not explained in the prologue of the movie, I'm hosed.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14850#post_24386372
> 
> 
> If I don't know the game, will I understand the premise of the movie?



I haven't seen the movie yet, but I finished the first two games. While they were a blast, I'm still not really sure what it's about😕


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14820#post_24386164
> 
> 
> +1, watched it yesterday.
> 
> *Watched Frankenstein's Army today. Crazy flick, lots of it laughable but tons of deep bass*. Picked it up for $8 and Cabin in the Woods for $10. It's got pretty good low end, mostly toward the end. Definitely one of the cooler horror movies I've seen. Interesting premise.










I watched it over the weekend and felt the constant rumble throughout the entire movie, It deserves it's 5 star status... Crazy flick is putting it mildly lol


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14850#post_24386440
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm not a gamer so any movies that are based on the premise of a game, that's not explained in the prologue of the movie, I'm hosed.



BeeMan, you don't know who the Chief is?!


For Shame


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24386519
> 
> 
> BeeMan, you don't know who the Chief is?!
> 
> 
> For Shame



...










I know. I'm so ashamed.


...










(okay, time for me to Google "Chief."


Saved by "Google." 


...


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14850#post_24386440
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm not a gamer so any movies that are based on the premise of a game, that's not explained in the prologue of the movie, I'm hosed.


It's the same premise as EG, war against the aliens and our side is led by a bunch of teens and the hero. Lots of action, but unlike EG, you'll have to wait about 53 minutes for it lol It's worth the wait tho










My kid's watching Cloudy W/ Meatballs 2 and holy cow, It's made me look up a bunch of times already


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24386549
> 
> 
> It's the same premise as EG,...



Oh goodie. I have EG in the queue and I didn't know EQ was a game.


(old people began time and younger people continue time)


(more homework........just to watch a movie)


...


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14850#post_24386561
> 
> 
> Oh goodie. I have EG in the queue and I didn't know EQ was a game.
> 
> 
> (old people began time and younger people continue time)
> 
> 
> (more homework........just to watch a movie)
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think EG was based on a video game... You should enjoy it very much,..you might wanna make sure the mrs is wearing her headphones for this one


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14850#post_24386538
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. I'm so ashamed.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (okay, time for me to Google "Chief."
> 
> 
> Saved by "Google."
> 
> 
> ...



He's simply the baddest man videogaming has ever seen.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24386624
> 
> 
> He's simply the baddest man videogaming has ever seen.



I grew up with batteries and flashing lights for high tech. With printed comic books for Saturday entertainment.. Video games are your thing. As long as I know what the premise is, I'm good.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14850#post_24386372
> 
> 
> If I don't know the game, will I understand the premise of the movie?



The movie wasn't that great until the half hour. Just enjoy it for the bass.


----------



## BeeMan458

Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## wpbpete

Just played the monument scene in OHF and it is advertised







the first couple times i watched the movie I must've been caught up with the plane crash just before it lol... That being said I still think the tornado in OZ is better


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14850#post_24386769
> 
> 
> Just played the monument scene in OHF and it is advertised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first couple times i watched the movie I must've been caught up with the plane crash just before it lol... That being said I still think the tornado in OZ is better


i also just finished ohf for the second time. That monument scene is epic! Definitely demo worthy!


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14850#post_24386418
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing about the game that's good to know, is that Master Chief is a beast and he doesn't disappoint


 

This talk about the Master Chief suddenly made me want to pull out HALO and play it. I haven't touched the HALO games since the Call of Duty Modern Warfare and Black Op series came out. But you are absolutely right,  the Master Chief is a beast!  Is the movie any good at all? Looks like Bori doesn't like it.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14850#post_24387142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14850#post_24386769
> 
> 
> Just played the monument scene in OHF and it is advertised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first couple times i watched the movie I must've been caught up with the plane crash just before it lol... That being said I still think the tornado in OZ is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also just finished ohf for the second time. That monument scene is epic! Definitely demo worthy!
Click to expand...


Is it just me or is when the top of the Citadel slams into the ground it's rather 'anti-climatic'? Up until then my house is rumbling and I'm expecting this big crash, but when it hits, meh. The chandelier in Ratatouille really hits hard like it came down in my house.


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14850#post_24387184
> 
> 
> This talk about the Master Chief suddenly made me want to pull out HALO and play it. I haven't touched the HALO games since the Call of Duty Modern Warfare and Black Op series came out. But you are absolutely right,  the Master Chief is a beast!  Is the movie any good at all? Looks like Bori doesn't like it.


Movie sucks IMO but the bass makes up for it


----------



## BeeMan458

So what you're saying, we're nothing but a bunch of bass-junkies, wandering the streets of the old garment district of downtown LA, looking for our next fix of bass in any blu-ray case we can find under just another pile of old, abandoned cardboard housing?


(if that's the case, i am so hosed)


...


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14850#post_24387267
> 
> 
> So what you're saying, we're nothing but a bunch of bass-junkies, wandering the streets of the old garment district of downtown LA, looking for our next fix of bass in any blu-ray case we can find under just another pile of old, abandoned cardboard housing?
> 
> 
> (if that's the case, i am so hosed)
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. I realized last night when looking for a movie to each that wasn't loud or bass filled.....umm I didn't own any!!! If unknown it's non action or no bass i rent them!!! Hah and I have over 200 blurays


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14850#post_24387195
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is when the top of the Citadel slams into the ground it's rather 'anti-climatic'? Up until then my house is rumbling and I'm expecting this big crash, but when it hits, meh. *The chandelier in Ratatouille really hits hard like it came down in my house.*


Yep, and that lightning bolt minutes before always gets the unsuspecting to jump out of their seats.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14850#post_24386624
> 
> 
> He's simply the baddest man videogaming has ever seen.



Naw the G-Man has earned that distinction!


----------



## Tack

The original unnamed Doom Marine suffered more with less.


----------



## Hopinater


^ Doom, now we're reaching back to the gold old days of gaming, use to play that on the PC. You guys ever see Doom the movie with The Rock in it? It's all right IMO but I don't recall its LFE track.


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14850#post_24387142
> 
> 
> i also just finished ohf for the second time. That monument scene is epic! Definitely demo worthy!



Just how low do the subs need to reach to enjoy that scene? My subs don't seem to pick it up


----------



## jwtallguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24387609
> 
> 
> Just how low do the subs need to reach to enjoy that scene? My subs don't seem to pick it up




what sub do you have?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14850#post_24387595
> 
> 
> ^ Doom, now we're reaching back to the gold old days of gaming, use to play that on the PC. You guys ever see Doom the movie with The Rock in it? It's all right IMO but I don't recall its LFE track.



It was awful but I think it had some 20hz stuff.



You guys should seriously check out *Brutal Doom*


----------



## lefthandluke

apologies to all for my off-topic posts...my intent was not mean-spirited but definitely crossed the line


moving forward my participation will be focused on the intended topic of this thread...




that said, i've now had "enders game" for two nights and been unable to watch...


my daughter brought my grandbaby over last night...










then tonite my wife is under the weather...



hope to be able to give this a good crankin' this weekend...


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwtallguy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14880#post_24387629
> 
> 
> what sub do you have?



Two svs pb-10 and a pb-1000.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14850#post_24386624
> 
> 
> He's simply the baddest man videogaming has ever seen.



Shoulda seen me play Super Dodgeball on the NES😎


----------



## Hopinater


Glad there were subtitles for the Brutal Doom clip, I couldn't understand the song without them.


----------



## Tack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14880#post_24387630
> 
> 
> It was awful but I think it had some 20hz stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys should seriously check out *Brutal Doom*



"Hell hath no fury like a scorned Marine"


Holy Shnike. There goes the next two weeks. Ultra Violence to all and to all, a good fight.


----------



## jwtallguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24387642
> 
> 
> Two svs pb-10 and a pb-1000.




Odd you dont get anything from that scene, im running one pc12+ in 16 hertz tune and at -10 on my avr volume Its very powerful around 20 hertz


----------



## Hopinater


What about Duke Nukem? That's a good old game. Was that ever made into a crappy movie?


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwtallguy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14880#post_24387690
> 
> 
> Odd you dont get anything from that scene, im running one pc12+ in 16 hertz tune and at -10 on my avr volume Its very powerful around 20 hertz



Are you boosting the lower frequencies? I dont use any eq or anything. All subs leveled to read 80db using the disney wow disc and then played all together and brought back down as one to 83db. I don't have issues with other scenes, but this one scene in OHF, I don't pick up


----------



## jwtallguy

I didnt boost but I am flat down below 20 hertz as far as I.can tell with my spl meter but after that its.way off on accuracy so theres a chance its slightly boosted at 20hz, running a 20 hz 3 sec sine wave im over 110dbc at mlp


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwtallguy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14880#post_24387732
> 
> 
> I didnt boost but I am flat down below 20 hertz as far as I.can tell with my spl meter but after that its.way off on accuracy so theres a chance its slightly boosted at 20hz, running a 20 hz 3 sec sine wave im over 110dbc at mlp



You are flat down below 20hz at what spl?


----------



## jwtallguy

Not sure max flat but I know im flat to 110 at a rms number for sure. I start getting port noise if I push that to much higher at 20 hertz, once I get a umik ill know for sure running a max sweep


----------



## jwtallguy

My sub is corner loaded and 4 feet from mlp


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwtallguy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14880#post_24387769
> 
> 
> Not sure max flat but I know im flat to 110 at a rms number for sure. I start getting port noise if I push that to much higher at 20 hertz, once I get a umik ill know for sure running a max sweep



Nice that is pretty good!!


----------



## ambesolman

But can he turn it up to "11"?


----------



## Scott Simonian

11hz maybe.


----------



## derrickdj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14880#post_24387802
> 
> 
> Nice that is pretty good!!



It depends on what frequency the 110 db spl is achieved at. It may be at 60 Hz for example. For good pressurization you need at least a 105 db at 20 Hz at the MlP.


----------



## missyman

I'm using two pb2000s but I'm running them hot.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14850#post_24387609
> 
> 
> Just how low do the subs need to reach to enjoy that scene? My subs don't seem to pick it up



20Hz and below. If your missing this scene then I think your subs must be rolling off just above this figure because its an epic bass scene no doubt.


----------



## Homebrew101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Homebrew101*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14850_10#post_24386266
> 
> 
> I've read about Rental versions a few times in this thread. We rent our blu-rays from a local brick and mortar store. The Rental discussions here make me think some only carry DD+ not MTS-HD MA soundtracks. Are there certain studios that 'dumb-down' the soundtrack? It can be pretty hard to read some of those BD boxes to see what format soundtrack it contains.



maybe I should have mentioned a video game to get a reply?


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwtallguy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14800_100#post_24387690
> 
> 
> Odd you dont get anything from that scene, im running one pc12+ in 16 hertz tune and at -10 on my avr volume Its very powerful around 20 hertz



Just saying, lesser subs don't have much output below 20Hz and unless one has taken the time to measure and dial in their sub's output to max capability it's quite possible for the subs to be rolling off early or they have unmeasured, undisclosed dips and/or nulls causing suckouts at the desirable low frequencies. Much of the lower bass action is below audibility and is tactile in nature and then the home theater owner needs a boatload of energy to make this tactile energy's presents, known.


Here we go again, people saying they don't know with certainty what their subwoofer system is outputting yet some here are branding me a criminal for mentioning the benefit of using room measuring gear like a freeware copy of REW.


The reason I know what our system will do with certainty in the lower frequencies is because I took the time to download and get a freeware copy of REW up and running.


Now, with certainty, I know what the limits of our system is.

 

 


Please, to those who want to know, lose the prejudicial bias against room measuring gear, get the gear up and running, see how the acoustics of your room are interacting with your subwoofer system and fix those peaks, dips and null for improved/better sound quality.


(all detractors will be ignored as being off topic comments)


-


----------



## Steveo1234

Enders game 4.5stars

So, a bit late to this one.

One word: Outstanding: Simply outstanding soundtrack!

Listened at -1 from reference and there was no harshness and no "loudness war syndrome" anywhere. Could probably have turned the audio up another 10db´s without any problems if I wanted to but this is a track that works well at reference!

LFE goes deep and hits hard as well. Lots of variety and one scene that althought might not rival the WM in OHF it comes kinda close. EG doesnt get the full 5 stars due to a small, small lack of ELF and level in the LFE but if anyone wants to add this to the 5star list Im not going to complain.

PQ was pretty good too. Excellent dynamic video with lots of contrast. Not the sharpest video perhaps but still very fulfilling. Movie quite enjoyable as well.


This is a must own!


EDIT: Alsol get those worthless off topic posts the hell out of this thread. The amount of useless spam added by some of you is a complete disaster. Either get the F out of this thread or start posting information of VALUE to anyone instead of ruining this thread for us that are, you know, interested in "MOVIES WITH BASS". IMNSHO


----------



## thebland

The rumbling in the very first Storm sequence in ALL IS LOST was frightening in its sustained intensity. Many better subs will not be able to handle it at reference. As good of a powerhouse thunderstorm as I've ever heard on Blu Ray. Be careful. My BDEAPS which are impossible to overload handled things with aplomb but for a split second, I thought this may be the one sequence that may be too much.


Be careful!


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14900_100#post_24388807
> 
> 
> My BDEAPS which are impossible to overload handled things with aplomb but for a split second, I thought this may be the one sequence that may be too much!



Did you happen to have a sound meter in hand to get a SPL reading of the above passage?


Please indulge my ignorance. My understanding, if a subwoofer system has plenty of headroom, enormous peaks of the kind you describe in AIL, should be easily handled by a competent subwoofer sound reproduction system. Where am I going wrong?










...


----------



## MKtheater

Oh, I wanted to show you guys the difference between linear pcm and bitstream from my Ps3. Also, linear pcm has more 7.1 options than bitstream with the ps3. Here is WOTW chapter 9 plane crash


----------



## Toe

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^they are identical, no? The only possible difference I can see is maybe a hair overall volume difference? The level can be adjusted in the PS3 menu with the volume slider IIRC.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14880#post_24388854
> 
> 
> Did you happen to have a sound meter in hand to get a SPL reading of the above passage?
> 
> 
> Please indulge my ignorance. My understanding, if a subwoofer system has plenty of headroom, enormous peaks of the kind you describe in AIL, should be easily handled by a competent subwoofer sound reproduction system. Where am I going wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nube has some graphs of the storm sequence here which will be more revealing than an SPL reading.......

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/107-all-is-lost-execution-and-recommendation-poll/ 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14880#post_24388807
> 
> 
> The rumbling in the very first Storm sequence in ALL IS LOST was frightening in its sustained intensity. Many better subs will not be able to handle it at reference. As good of a powerhouse thunderstorm as I've ever heard on Blu Ray. Be careful. My BDEAPS which are impossible to overload handled things with aplomb but for a split second, I thought this may be the one sequence that may be too much.
> 
> 
> Be careful!




I think I would be more worried about that near minute long scene near the end where the
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) cargo ship passes by
. Check out the last graph in the link above for this scene.


I agree though that the storm sequence was absolutely incredible for bass/audio! WOW!


----------



## MKtheater

Yes Toe, identical and that is the point. I happened to read up on the Ps3 forum and it's linear pcm sends much more 7.1 options so I will use it because I have always used bitstream like many thinking the processor decoding was better.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14880#post_24389248
> 
> 
> Yes Toe, identical and that is the point. I happened to read up on the Ps3 forum and it's linear pcm sends much more 7.1 options so I will use it because I have always used bitstream like many thinking the processor decoding was better.



Why would people think that? I think people just like seeing DTS-HD-MA or TRUE HD light up on their receiver.











Just got the Halo DVD in the mail from Netflix, so I hope the mix is not drastically different vs the lossless on the blu ray.


----------



## MKtheater

That too.


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14880#post_24389265
> 
> 
> Why would people think that? I think people just like seeing DTS-HD-MA or TRUE HD light up on their receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the Halo DVD in the mail from Netflix, so I hope the mix is not drastically different vs the lossless on the blu ray.



Yup!


The one benefit to this that I've noted is that if you've got one of those oddball Blu-ray discs that default to the lossy DD or DTS track, rather than the lossless track, you can tell at a glance from the receiver's display, rather than having to manually check, using the PS3 GUI, to see which track is playing.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14900_100#post_24389183
> 
> 
> Nube has some graphs of the storm sequence here which will be more revealing than an SPL reading.......



Thanks for the recommendation but I'd have to join Data-Bass and considering how the NSA is handling themselves and how everybody else is data-mining everybody who joins another website, I'm not keen on adding more data outlets for people to mine data on my existence in the Universe.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14900_100#post_24389281
> 
> 
> Yup!
> 
> 
> The one benefit to this that I've noted is that if you've got one of those oddball Blu-ray discs that default to the lossy DD or DTS track, rather than the lossless track, you can tell at a glance from the receiver's display, rather than having to manually check, using the PS3 GUI, to see which track is playing.



You can just hit the display button and see if DD or HD audio on the Ps3.


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14910#post_24389297
> 
> 
> You can just hit the display button and see if DD or HD audio on the Ps3.



Yes, that's my point. If you're bitstreaming, you don't have to hit anything, it's right there on the receiver's display.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14880#post_24388718
> 
> 
> EDIT: Alsol get those worthless off topic posts the hell out of this thread. The amount of useless spam added by some of you is a complete disaster. Either get the F out of this thread or start posting information of VALUE to anyone instead of ruining this thread for us that are, you know, interested in "MOVIES WITH BASS". IMNSHO



Perfectly said

Getting to the point again of why bother to even check in

lost of great posts and contributors all gets burried in crap


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Homebrew101*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14880#post_24388631
> 
> 
> maybe I should have mentioned a video game to get a reply?


It's not like your question was terribly on-topic either. More so than videogames, but still...


Seriously, I find it incredibly frustrating that I have to wade through pages and pages of off-topic chatter to find out if any of the new releases have decent bass or not. I just had to go back five pages to cover the past 24 hours. And when a movie coming out next week could have been talked about as far back as two or three weeks ago, this thread starts to lose its entire purpose, 'cause I'm sure as hell not sifting through all that crap.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14900_100#post_24389368
> 
> 
> It's not like your question was terribly on-topic either. More so than videogames, but still...
> 
> 
> Seriously, I find it incredibly frustrating that I have to wade through pages and pages of off-topic chatter to find out if any of the new releases have decent bass or not. I just had to go back five pages to cover the past 24 hours. And when a movie coming out next week could have been talked about as far back as two or three weeks ago, this thread starts to lose its entire purpose, 'cause I'm sure as hell not sifting through all that crap.



How much can a mod go through and clean thing up to your liking? Can you drop the mod a courtesy note with your concerns?


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14910#post_24389385
> 
> 
> How much can a mod go through and clean thing up to your liking? Can you drop the mod a courtesy note with your concerns?


Just did "I've seen complaints from others on the thread that this user is the one inciting the off-topic chatter that is clogging up the thread."


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14900_100#post_24389400
> 
> 
> Just did "I've seen complaints from others on the thread that this user is the one inciting the off-topic chatter that is clogging up the thread."



Just like your comments are off topic, I encourage folks to take their off topic conversation to PM so it won't be disruptive.


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14910#post_24389368
> 
> 
> It's not like your question was terribly on-topic either. More so than videogames, but still...
> 
> 
> Seriously, I find it incredibly frustrating that I have to wade through pages and pages of off-topic chatter to find out if any of the new releases have decent bass or not. I just had to go back five pages to cover the past 24 hours. And when a movie coming out next week could have been talked about as far back as two or three weeks ago, this thread starts to lose its entire purpose, 'cause I'm sure as hell not sifting through all that crap.




Really Guy?


I seriously need for you to grow up a bit. How about looking for good movies and watching those. If all you want is a bassfest then there are several songs you can run in a loop all day long and there are some YouTube vids I could recommend.


It's an Internet forum, people are going to get bored and stray a little. Deal with it.


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14910#post_24389427
> 
> 
> Just like your comments are off topic, I encourage folks to take their off topic conversation to PM so it won't be disruptive.


If anyone else is having trouble with this thread, I also recommend utilizing the "block member" feature.


----------



## nube

Not sure what people are talking about in Gravity. While the lossless Blu-ray mix is OK, and maybe even crafted and/or used appropriately, it's not a very good bass movie. Luckily, it is a pretty good movie.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14910#post_24389506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14910#post_24389427
> 
> 
> Just like your comments are off topic, I encourage folks to take their off topic conversation to PM so it won't be disruptive.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone else is having trouble with this thread, I also recommend utilizing the "block member" feature.
Click to expand...


I definitely utilize that feature. However, there's one really big problem with it: when people are trolling as much as this one guy is, with as many OT and clearly wrong, misinformed, or inaccurate posts regarding pretty much everything, and his BS retorts that never acknowledge he's wrong but always accuse someone of trying to argue with him, he gets quoted a lot.


Even when you block a member here, you see posts quoting them - and lots of people have quoted this guy while trying to either educate him or get him to shut up. It makes for a lot of spam, even if you block him. I think, instead, he just needs enough people to flag his posts for OT/trolling behavior, and give him a much-needed timeout.


----------



## wth718

I also think that with a thread almost 15,000 posts strong, you're going to see off topic posts along the way--its natural. There are PLENTY of posts not about bass movies, going back years. There are periods with more of it and periods with less. It's nothing new and not isolated to this particular thread. It all shakes out in the end.


----------



## Mike Lang


OK guys...movies with bass...focus please.


----------



## BeeMan458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14900_100#post_24389702
> 
> 
> OK guys...movies with bass...focus please.



I'm trying but the Olympics has taken over our viewing pleasure as currently Canada and the USA are in the hockey gold metal round and at the end of two.


Currently in the queue for rescreening "Getaway" and "Pacific Rim."


After those two, in the on deck queue: OHF, AiL, Oblivion, The Hurt Locker, Flyboys and Star Trek ID.


Five in the Amazon shopping cart: Elysium , Rush, Ender's Game, Excape Plan and WWZ.


That's a lucky thirteen list of bass heavy movies ready to be screened over the next several weeks. This of course after the closing ceremonies of the Olympics have finished and the friendship torch is once again extinguished.


...


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14910#post_24389873
> 
> 
> I'm trying but the Olympics has taken over our viewing pleasure as currently Canada and the USA are in the hockey gold metal round and at the end of two.
> 
> 
> Currently in the queue for rescreening "Getaway" and "Pacific Rim."
> 
> 
> After those two, in the on deck queue: OHF, AiL, Oblivion, The Hurt Locker, Flyboys and Star Trek ID.
> 
> 
> Five in the Amazon shopping cart: Elysium , Rush, Ender's Game, Excape Plan and WWZ.
> 
> 
> That's a lucky thirteen list of bass heavy movies ready to be screened over the next several weeks. This of course after the closing ceremonies of the Olympics have finished and the friendship torch is once again extinguished.
> 
> 
> ...



Be sure to get Ender's Game. I thought it was a pretty good flick. I just get enough of Pacific Rim. That movie had me hooked from the first 5 mins I started watching it in the theaters. I think i've watched it more than 5 times all the way through since i've owned it on Bluray. Movies rarely do that to me.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14880_40#post_24389183
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^they are identical, no? The only possible difference I can see is maybe a hair overall volume difference? The level can be adjusted in the PS3 menu with the volume slider IIRC.
> 
> Nube has some graphs of the storm sequence here which will be more revealing than an SPL reading.......
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/107-all-is-lost-execution-and-recommendation-poll/
> 
> I think I would be more worried about that near minute long scene near the end where the
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) cargo ship passes by
> . Check out the last graph in the link above for this scene.
> 
> 
> I agree though that the storm sequence was absolutely incredible for bass/audio! WOW!



Are we talking Kon Tiki style bass here? that was probably the most system challenging soundtrack due to possible clipping for some setups (mine) I plan a viewing tonite or tomorrow


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14910#post_24390106
> 
> 
> Are we talking Kon Tiki style bass here? that was probably the most system challenging soundtrack due to possible clipping for some setups (mine) I plan a viewing tonite or tomorrow




If I had to describe AiL as far as how it compared to Kon Tiki and Captain Phillips going off memory of the three, I would say AiL combines the best of the other two. AiL has that awesome near constant deep lower level supportive type LFE of CP in the main boat scenes and also has the louder more in your face and intense type LFE of Kon Tiki in the storm scene. Throw in a few prolonged VERY intense LFE moments (similar to OHF WM scene) and AiL has it all from an LFE perspective IMO. There are some slower stretches in AiL where not much happens LFE wise, but all things considered, it's loaded pretty good I thought. Throw in amazing surround work, and I would put it up top of the three overall for bass/audio. I love all three of these films though for LFE/audio.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14920_40#post_24390415
> 
> 
> If I had to describe AiL as far as how it compared to Kon Tiki and Captain Phillips going off memory of the three, I would say AiL combines the best of the other two. AiL has that awesome near constant deep lower level supportive type LFE of CP in the main boat scenes and also has the louder more in your face and intense type LFE of Kon Tiki in the storm scene. Throw in a few prolonged VERY intense LFE moments (similar to OHF WM scene) and AiL has it all from an LFE perspective IMO. There are some slower stretches in AiL where not much happens LFE wise, but all things considered, it's loaded pretty good I thought. Throw in amazing surround work, and I would put it up top of the three overall for bass/audio. I love all three of these films though for LFE/audio.



Wow! this may have to be pushed up to tonite for sure!


thanks and good assement


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14880#post_24388854
> 
> 
> Did you happen to have a sound meter in hand to get a SPL reading of the above passage?
> 
> 
> Please indulge my ignorance. My understanding, if a subwoofer system has plenty of headroom, enormous peaks of the kind you describe in AIL, should be easily handled by a competent subwoofer sound reproduction system. Where am I going wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I listen at or near reference level and boost the frequencies below 25 Hz approx 6-8 db via DPS/EQ. Such settings will blow up many 'good' subs, clip the amps, etc. There are limits for anything but I haven't encountered any with these.


----------



## bass addict

This is Murphys law at it's finest. Good movies are pretty slow so I decide to tear apart the theater for some upgrades and what do you know; 3 bass heavy movies one after the other come out.










Looks like I might have to do a marathon bass race when I get everything back together.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14900_100#post_24390773
> 
> 
> I listen at or near reference level and boost the frequencies below 25 Hz approx 6-8 db via DPS/EQ. Such settings will blow up many 'good' subs, clip the amps, etc. There are limits for anything but I haven't encountered any with these.



Danley's DTS-10's are upgrades for the lows you know.


----------



## laugsbach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14900_100#post_24389183
> 
> 
> I think I would be more worried about that near minute long scene near the end...



I agree...


----------



## drwinlied




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14850#post_24387184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This talk about the Master Chief suddenly made me want to pull out HALO and play it. I haven't touched the HALO games since the Call of Duty Modern Warfare and Black Op series came out. But you are absolutely right,  the Master Chief is a beast!  Is the movie any good at all? Looks like Bori doesn't like it.


The movie isn't really a Halo movie in that way. It is more a side story that happens to involve the Chief. MC leaves an impression on some UNSC cadets. it isn't a MC glory-fest based on the game series. It's set in the Halo universe, to be sure, but it's a lower budget production by the studio now handling the series (343 industries).

 

That said, it's worth a look for non-fans due to the quality bass (as it pertains to this thread), and even if you've only played a little of the games, it should serve you enough of that universe to keep you watching.

 

And it absolutely made me dust off my copy of halo (which I stopped playing long ago) 

 

sheesh...coming off like a fanboy here..lol


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drwinlied*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14910#post_24391001
> 
> 
> The movie isn't really a Halo movie in that way. It is more a side story that happens to involve the Chief. MC leaves an impression on some USMC cadets. it isn't a MC glory-fest based on the game series. It's set in the Halo universe, to be sure, but it's a lower budget production by the studio now handling the series (343 industries).
> 
> 
> That said, it's worth a look for non-fans due to the quality bass (as it pertains to this thread), and even if you've only played a little of the games, it should serve you enough of that universe to keep you watching.
> 
> 
> And it absolutely made me dust off my copy of halo (which I stopped playing long ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheesh...coming off like a fanboy here..lol



Yeah, you're a Master Chief fanboy....lol. I was just waiting and waiting for Chief to take his helmet off. I'm sure that scene would have had a lot of bass to it.


----------



## drwinlied




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14910#post_24391018
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're a Master Chief fanboy....lol. I was just waiting and waiting for Chief to take his helmet off. I'm sure that scene would have had a lot of bass to it.


removes helmet to reveal mushroom cloud


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14910#post_24390803
> 
> 
> Danley's DTS-10's are upgrades for the lows you know.



How about 5 Seaton's in a sealed theater?


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14910#post_24389873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently in the queue for rescreening "Getaway" and "Pacific Rim"
> 
> 
> ...



I thought Getaway had great low bass, but then someone around here said that Getaway wouldn't be something to recommend due to the poor SQ since the bass is exaggerated. Is that what most look for in movies? I would understand if the detail was hidden underneath all the bass, but I didn't find that to be the case.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I thought getaway was great for low elf. There was a ton of it. But almost too much of it. It made for unreal sound coming from the car.


Still a fun ride though


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drwinlied*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14910#post_24391040
> 
> 
> removes helmet to reveal mushroom cloud


----------



## Tack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14910#post_24392010


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14900_50#post_24389248
> 
> 
> Yes Toe, identical and that is the point. I happened to read up on the Ps3 forum and it's linear pcm sends much more 7.1 options so I will use it because I have always used bitstream like many thinking the processor decoding was better.



Hi MK, what extra 7.1 options are available via linear pcm?


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tack*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14940#post_24392029



He was real!😳


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14920_40#post_24391613
> 
> 
> I thought Getaway had great low bass, but then someone around here said that Getaway wouldn't be something to recommend due to the poor SQ since the bass is exaggerated. Is that what most look for in movies? I would understand if the detail was hidden underneath all the bass, but I didn't find that to be the case.



The effect here is a matter of intent and that was done well ! The final scene will place you in a very nice crafted sound field with awesome effects :cool. If you're properly set up with a balanced system you should be fine and like it , bass and all


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14900_100#post_24388703
> 
> 
> Now, with certainty, I know what the limits of our system is.
> 
> 
> -



Until do do incrementally louder sweeps and observe when compression sets in, you don't really know. Also, quoting 11hz with that graph does not seem totally accurate. Still, point remains, without any measurements, you really don't know whats up.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14900_100#post_24389573
> 
> 
> Not sure what people are talking about in Gravity. While the lossless Blu-ray mix is OK, and maybe even crafted and/or used appropriately, it's not a very good bass movie.



It had some decent bass and my transducers sure got a work out. Granted, I run on the hot side, but I was still surprised.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14920_40#post_24390415
> 
> 
> If I had to describe AiL as far as how it compared to Kon Tiki and Captain Phillips going off memory of the three, I would say AiL combines the best of the other two. AiL has that awesome near constant deep lower level supportive type LFE of CP in the main boat scenes and also has the louder more in your face and intense type LFE of Kon Tiki in the storm scene. Throw in a few prolonged VERY intense LFE moments (similar to OHF WM scene) and AiL has it all from an LFE perspective IMO. There are some slower stretches in AiL where not much happens LFE wise, but all things considered, it's loaded pretty good I thought. Throw in amazing surround work, and I would put it up top of the three overall for bass/audio. I love all three of these films though for LFE/audio.



You just earned yourself an award, you nailed it and you wouldn't have been out of line to embellish a bit more ! I found the mix amazing as well from drizzle ,creeks to down right monsoon down pour ! The sounds effects were beyond real and I now must read up on the discussion regarding the mix. Now the ELF , it was perfect in pitch, weight and slam and here again no sub bump needed to convey the impact and room pressurization. Is it 5 stars? yes beyond a doubt and big shout out to the superb Thunder in the mix










One more down and its only Feb ! Bass year in the making all" the year we feel contact "


----------



## basshead81

Watched Enders Game last night. I thought the mix was pretty good...it did have some awesome bass scenes! Especially when they shoot the Alien planet. Overall movie was ok not great. I would rate 4 star.


----------



## GPBURNS

  


fan made poster - I like it


----------



## lefthandluke

^^^

cool poster...


I just hope the movie is as well done...


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14880#post_24389248
> 
> 
> Yes Toe, identical and that is the point. I happened to read up on the Ps3 forum and it's linear pcm sends much more 7.1 options so I will use it because I have always used bitstream like many thinking the processor decoding was better.


A lot of people confuse decoding with processing. Not implying that you are. Bluray players don't even have processors just decoders.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14940#post_24392888
> 
> 
> You just earned yourself an award, you nailed it and you wouldn't have been out of line to embellish a bit more ! I found the mix amazing as well from drizzle ,creeks to down right monsoon down pour ! The sounds effects were beyond real and I now must read up on the discussion regarding the mix. Now the ELF , it was perfect in pitch, weight and slam and here again no sub bump needed to convey the impact and room pressurization. Is it 5 stars? yes beyond a doubt and big shout out to the superb Thunder in the mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more down and its only Feb ! Bass year in the making all" the year we feel contact "




Nice!







Glad you enjoyed it as much as I did!



GPBURNS,


Good call on HALO! The last ~30 minutes were fantastic!







Tons of fun deep and hard hitting bass! Good thing I wore that diaper!










Nice Godzilla poster!


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14940#post_24393563
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it as much as I did!
> 
> 
> 
> GPBURNS,
> 
> 
> Good call on HALO! The last ~30 minutes were fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tons of fun deep and hard hitting bass! Good thing I wore that diaper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Godzilla poster!



💩


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14940#post_24393563
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it as much as I did!
> 
> 
> 
> GPBURNS,
> 
> 
> Good call on HALO! The last ~30 minutes were fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tons of fun deep and hard hitting bass! Good thing I wore that diaper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Godzilla poster!



fun one for sure

I see The Grandmaster finally gets a North American release next week

I had viewed the import a while back - great hard hitting track

thou I notice the movie length is much shorter on this release - hoping don't mess with mix


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14920_40#post_24393996
> 
> 
> fun one for sure
> 
> I see The Grandmaster finally gets a North American release next week
> 
> I had viewed the import a while back - great hard hitting track
> 
> thou I notice the movie length is much shorter on this release - hoping don't mess with mix



Thanks for the heads up been waiting for this










did you happen to see "Man of Tai Chi" if so any thoughts?


----------



## nube

I'll have to measure the US release of The Grandmaster; I had already done the Chinese/rest of world release a few months ago. Long story short: pretty great bass, pretty bad kung fu, even worse directing, and slightly below average movie overall.

I also measured Man of Tai Chi - it's a snoozefest . From good ol' "Whoa dood's" acting, to the terrible plot, to the even worse 40Hz filtration, it's not worth watching. But you'd know that if you checked Data-Bass.com forums.







Those are 100% reliable, apples-to-apples measurements, in case you didn't know!







You have to login to see the graphs; you're really missing out if you only read the notes.


----------



## Prime316

Ole Godzilla is in for a rude awakening this time around. Since he's been away, we had a few little things called Yaegers show up.










Gipsy Danger > Godzilla any day of the week.


----------



## SimonNo10

Watched Rush last night and was blown away by it's huge dynamics and sound stage. It had a couple of intense LFE moments but nothing like some of the majors mentioned time and again here. Surround activity was constant and the panning from front to back was well done. A very loud recorded track (reminded me of Super Speedway) as I had to have the D2v at -20 rather than -17 for most of my movie watching PQ was brilliant as well. Loved it.


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14940#post_24394296
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up been waiting for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you happen to see "Man of Tai Chi" if so any thoughts?


Man of Tai Chi is horrible, nothing to see there... If you like your kung fu with a good story, I recommend you check out "Saving General Yang"







not only is the story good, the kung fu is a solid 7, the acting is pretty good and it's well directed (for a kung fu movie) it's well made. There's not a lot of bass but there is enough to make it enjoyable.


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SimonNo10*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14940#post_24394691
> 
> 
> Watched Rush last night and was blown away by it's huge dynamics and sound stage. It had a couple of intense LFE moments but nothing like some of the majors mentioned time and again here. Surround activity was constant and the panning from front to back was well done. A very loud recorded track (reminded me of Super Speedway) as I had to have the D2v at -20 rather than -17 for most of my movie watching PQ was brilliant as well. Loved it.




Watched this one last night also. Watched it in the living area instead of the HT. there I only have a Polk sound at and 8" sub but I could hear a lot of lows. The movie itself wasn't that great. The writers kept playing with the audience's emotions....throwing them from one character to the other. The cars did sounds great but I don't know if they concentrated on the racing as much as they should have.


----------



## jwtallguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeeMan458*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14900_100#post_24388703
> 
> 
> Just saying, lesser subs don't have much output below 20Hz and unless one has taken the time to measure and dial in their sub's output to max capability it's quite possible for the subs to be rolling off early or they have unmeasured, undisclosed dips and/or nulls causing suckouts at the desirable low frequencies. Much of the lower bass action is below audibility and is tactile in nature and then the home theater owner needs a boatload of energy to make this tactile energy's presents, known.
> 
> 
> Here we go again, people saying they don't know with certainty what their subwoofer system is outputting yet some here are branding me a criminal for mentioning the benefit of using room measuring gear like a freeware copy of REW.
> 
> 
> The reason I know what our system will do with certainty in the lower frequencies is because I took the time to download and get a freeware copy of REW up and running.
> 
> 
> Now, with certainty, I know what the limits of our system is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, to those who want to know, lose the prejudicial bias against room measuring gear, get the gear up and running, see how the acoustics of your room are interacting with your subwoofer system and fix those peaks, dips and null for improved/better sound quality.
> 
> 
> (all detractors will be ignored as being off topic comments)
> 
> 
> -




Hey bee, I see your measurements go as high as 91 dbc to 11 hertz but have you done any 115db sweeps id love to see your systems limits as im looking to add a second sub myself


----------



## derrickdj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwtallguy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14940#post_24394818
> 
> 
> Hey bee, I see your measurements go as high as 91 dbc to 11 hertz but have you done any 115db sweeps id love to see your systems limits as im looking to add a second sub myself



Be careful doing 115 db sweeps or you may be without a working sub, he he.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14940#post_24394296
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up been waiting for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you happen to see "Man of Tai Chi" if so any thoughts?



yeah - cant remember anything really standing out


Watched 2 solid tracks today thou


Hansel and Gretel – Witch Hunters

5.1 TrueHD

Really liked the audio on this one

Overall quality was superb – fidelity top notch

Favorite kind of track – aggressive well designed surround

mixed with quick punchy bass with nice weight – quick decay

Excellent


Act Of Valor

5.1 DTS-HD MA

Solid action flick with lots of well recorded gun fire and explosions

Not as refined as H & G but decent track


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14940#post_24394732
> 
> 
> Man of Tai Chi is horrible, nothing to see there... If you like your kung fu with a good story, I recommend you check out "Saving General Yang"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not only is the story good, the kung fu is a solid 7, the acting is pretty good and it's well directed (for a kung fu movie) it's well made. There's not a lot of bass but there is enough to make it enjoyable.



Good one for sure


Another one I need go back and revisit is the extended version of

Red Cliff – remember being really impressed when I watched that one few years back


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14920_40#post_24394541
> 
> 
> I'll have to measure the US release of The Grandmaster; I had already done the Chinese/rest of world release a few months ago. Long story short: pretty great bass, pretty bad kung fu, even worse directing, and slightly below average movie overall.
> 
> I also measured Man of Tai Chi - it's a snoozefest . From good ol' "Whoa dood's" acting, to the terrible plot, to the even worse 40Hz filtration, it's not worth watching. But you'd know that if you checked Data-Bass.com forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are 100% reliable, apples-to-apples measurements, in case you didn't know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to login to see the graphs; you're really missing out if you only read the notes.



I kinda keep forgetting I signed up 2 weeks ago (age thing I guess







) and have done my due diligence and voted as well on the one's I've seen. Thanks for the reminder of that access I have to the graphs


----------



## Venturai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14940#post_24394605
> 
> 
> Ole Godzilla is in for a rude awakening this time around. Since he's been away, we had a few little things called Yaegers show up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gipsy Danger > Godzilla any day of the week.



I wouldn't go that far.


This might have had something to do with my expectations, but Pacific Rim was probably my biggest personal disappointment of 2013. Despite so much fanfare, China's and Russia's Jaegers got taken out in one fight, the underwater sequence at the end wasn't anything to write home about, and the opening battle was a bit short.


Granted, it was better than what Michael Bay has been doing over the last seven or so years, but that said, I don't think Godzilla has anything to worry about.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14760_40#post_24383240
> 
> 
> Actually just finished watching Escape Plan. Nothing really memorable on the LFE side but I thought it was a fun film to watch!



It had quite a few moments of ELF that produced some nice strong underpinnings with constant room pressurization coupled with some very good 25-30hz stuff. and besides that it a few good isolated gun blast. Truth be told it was a pretty decent movie. As you can tell I liked it











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14160_40#post_24350210
> 
> 
> What a great year for bass movies this is turning out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enders Game, All is Lost, Escape Plan were all very good.
> 
> All is Lost was like Captain Philips on crack!
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) That Tanker scene
> was great.
> 
> Were gonna need someone to make a new demo disc soon!



Yep! add " Escape Plan" to my 2014 bass year and counting list


----------



## JChin

Just finished watching Gravity in Blu-ray which had a lot of rumbles in the suspenseful moments but no good bass came out of it. Still enjoy the movie with nice surround mix.


----------



## audiofan1

I went ahead and watched the first "Thor" tonight in anticipation of my blind buy for "Thor The Dark World". Well I have to admit I hadn't watched it on my new gear and came away appreciating the killer slam and impact! and I do mean down right dynamic strong content that if pushed a bit more it would clip but it didn't. I'm glad I went back for seconds on this as the 4star rated bass hear is some solid 20hz stuff that's for real, all I can say is wow!


----------



## markabuckley

Prisoners is one I saw reasonably recently that took me by surprise


not much action "LFE" so to speak - but throughout the film - there is a foreboding score - which has organ in it - which gave my SVS quite a workout - subtle but no less impress deep deep bass


----------



## GPBURNS

revisited The Warrior's Way

5.1 DTS-HD MA


forgot what a beast this one is

Top Tier audio in every respect

spectacular surround work

bass hits hard and deep

couple years old but a gem


----------



## obxdiver

Re-watched Ender's Game last night with my new DIY sub

See my thread here
Help me convert my DEAD Velodyne HGS-18 to a DIY Sub 


Now...that rocket launch really shook my house this time compared to the Velodyne.

Excellent tactical feedback now.

I am a happy camper.

Got this thing tuned really well for my room with the iNuke 3000DSP.

Now I wish I would have held off on the purchase of JTR S2.

That S2 added with this DIY will be fun.

DIY is quite easy if you already have the right enclosure


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markabuckley*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14940#post_24396515
> 
> 
> Prisoners is one I saw reasonably recently that took me by surprise
> 
> 
> not much action "LFE" so to speak - but throughout the film - there is a foreboding score - which has organ in it - which gave my SVS quite a workout - subtle but no less impress deep deep bass



How was the movie itself?


----------



## markabuckley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14970#post_24396930
> 
> 
> How was the movie itself?



great







kept me gripped throughout - and was certainly thought provoking


----------



## ambesolman

It looked right up my alley...a little nuts. Thanks!


----------



## nube

 Prisoners measurements. Really not a bass movie.


As requested, I also measured the new horror movie, Evil Dead . I prolly won't ever watch it, but if you have, vote + comment on its bass execution and content.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14940#post_24396506
> 
> 
> I went ahead and watched the first "Thor" tonight in anticipation of my blind buy for "Thor The Dark World". Well I have to admit I hadn't watched it on my new gear and came away appreciating the killer slam and impact! and I do mean down right dynamic strong content that if pushed a bit more it would clip but it didn't. I'm glad I went back for seconds on this as the 4star rated bass hear is some solid 20hz stuff that's for real, all I can say is wow!



Yes indeed !!!

I thought Thor hit pretty hard. "Thor The Dark World" we went to the movies for this one and I was totally disappointed in the Bass dept. I think it could have been the actual Theater though. So yep, I'm looking forward to see how it sounds on Blu Ray. Won't be able to watch the new Thor for a couple of weeks as I have to send one of my woofer/drivers out for repair/replacement.


----------



## lefthandluke

late to the party again...but finally got a chance to watch "enders game" this afternoon



at the risk of rehashing what others have said before me...WOW


very nicely done...bass fit the movie perfectly and surely one of the top movies in that regard, which is impressive considering the last group i've watched consisted of "oblivion", elysium" "rush" "all is lost" and "captain phillips"....



fantastic run lately...excited about "gravity" coming tuesday...



oh yeah, as an aside...


i thought ender's nemesis was unique...a different spin but it worked well


----------



## rhed

Went to a used books and comics store. They had a pretty good selection of BD's. I got FOTP for 3 bucks. And Max Payne too. Never seen FOTP before. So gonna give it a run this afternoon. Wanna hear what the quad S2's do with this one..











Ok.. Just finished watching it. Just wanna say the bass was plain wicked. Another go demo disk to my list next to WOTW, TIH, and Oblivion.


----------



## kemiza

Watched Ender's Game today pretty impressive too bad the bluray from Netfix had a lossy instead of a lossless soundtrack.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14970#post_24398784 Watched Ender's Game today pretty impressive too bad the bluray from Netfix had a lossy instead of a lossless soundtrack.


Yes it sucks Netflix rental of BluRay is going away I heard!


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14970#post_24398811
> 
> 
> Yes it sucks Netflix rental of BluRay is going away I heard!


Is that so?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Noooooo


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14970#post_24398621
> 
> 
> late to the party again...but finally got a chance to watch "enders game" this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> at the risk of rehashing what others have said before me...WOW
> 
> 
> very nicely done...bass fit the movie perfectly and surely one of the top movies in that regard, which is impressive considering the last group i've watched consisted of "oblivion", elysium" "rush" "all is lost" and "captain phillips"....
> 
> 
> 
> fantastic run lately...excited about "gravity" coming tuesday...
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, as an aside...
> 
> 
> i thought ender's nemesis was unique...a different spin but it worked well



If you have a Pandora or Spotify account don't forget to check the soundtrack of this movie. Youtube is another option.


Really like the following tracks:


The Battle Room

Graduation Day

Final Test


----------



## dominguez1


Been excited for a while to watch Ender's Game based on some of the talk here. I finally got around to it last night...

 

From my ULF seat...meh. I was disappointed.

 

I've been so busy, haven't had any time to keep up with this thread fully, but read snippets that it was some unfiltered goodness. I was hoping for another OHF, Oblivian, or Elysium...not close, IMO.

 

Don't get me wrong, it wasn't bad like some other filtered movies...just not to the level of some of the more recent ULF greats.


----------



## Mongo171

Got to watch Carrie (2013) today. I am a Stephen King purist (he's the only author I will read) and knew I couldn't go into this movie comparing it to the original classic. I will just stick to the bass in the movie.


There wasn't much bass. However, there were tense moments where the bass did hit. Actually made me jump in one scene. First time that has happened in almost the year I have had my PC13-Ultra.


Overall, I liked the soundtrack on this. Marco Beltrami does some awesome work.


----------



## rhed

Ok.. Just finished watching FOTP for the first time. Crazy bass! Movie not bad at all too. Added to my " Worthy of Bass demo disk " list. WOTW, TIH, Oblivion, UnderWorld Awakening, and now FOTP.


----------



## wpbpete

Entertained some friends last night with "Life of Pi" it was nice to look around the room and see them with their mouths open, their senses totally engaged and amazed by the sound and what was happening on screen. For me, the Shipwreck, the Tiger's roar, the Whale, the Storm, the Underwater scenes, all make Life of Pi one of my favorite movies ever. The visuals are simply amazing, I can stare at that sunset for hours









After reading suggestions on this and other threads, I recently started running my sub and cc +3db from MCACC settings and WoW! what a difference







so it was a new experience to me too










Also got a chance to see "The Adventurer: The Curse of the Midas Box" I'm still trying to figure out what the producers were trying to accomplish here







This genre is usually pretty dependable for sound and visuals, but this one is a total fail


----------



## notnyt

Older... but I watched man with the iron fists last night.. had a good deal of bass. Some decent sweeps and some good low level stuff too.


----------



## bori

Jeez a half hour into the movie All is Lost. What a snoozer so far.😫


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14970#post_24402411
> 
> 
> Jeez a half hour into the movie All is Lost. What a snoozer so far.😫


The one and done shelf is filling up... there you go, right next to Gravity LoL


----------



## bori

Maybe its just me but I am streaming this movie on Mgo. Maybe that's why I have no bass at all. Movie sux so far. Glad I got this on a free rental.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Tons of bass for me. And very good movie. I thought. But I will never watch it again


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14960_40#post_24402653
> 
> 
> Tons of bass for me. And very good movie. I thought. But I will never watch it again



Its something I'll have to revisit a few years down (once I forget







) the road and its only due to the superb ELF and soundmix which are worth it


----------



## bori

Just checked my Conquest and it was still standby. Dont know why but hopefully not the dreaded bad epik Amp.


----------



## Homebrew101

Is there a thread here for selling/trading BDs that people blindbuy and don't wish to keep (1 and dones)?


Maybe there should be


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14970#post_24402771
> 
> 
> Just checked my Conquest and it was still standby. Dont know why but hopefully not the dreaded bad epik Amp.



That would definitely not put out bass. Hopefully it's an easy fix.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Homebrew101*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14960_40#post_24402850
> 
> 
> Is there a thread here for selling/trading BDs that people blindbuy and don't wish to keep (1 and dones)?
> 
> 
> Maybe there should be



My only dud is the" Evil Dead" remake I bought last year







all others are keepers, Soooo! anyone want to trade


----------



## bori

I unplugged power to conquest now working again.


----------



## bori

Wow without bass this movie sux. With bass very enjoyable now. Has tons of bass in all is lost now that my subs back on.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14970#post_24403066
> 
> 
> Wow without bass this movie sux. With bass very enjoyable now. Has tons of bass in all is lost now that my subs back on.


Haha yup that'll do it!!


----------



## bori

Still this movie is a cross between life of pi and castaway.


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14970#post_24403068
> 
> 
> Haha yup that'll do it!!


You got the 15,000 post
 


Tell him what he's won, Bob


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000#post_24403106
> 
> 
> You got the 15,000 post
> 
> 
> 
> Tell him what he's won, Bob


Thank you thank you!!


Haha too bad it's not a better post


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000#post_24403094
> 
> 
> Still this movie is a cross between life of pi and castaway.


It's def NOT! LOP is a gem and in Castaway he at least spoke, even if it was to a coconut lol


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000#post_24403119
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you!!
> 
> 
> Haha too bad it's not a better post


It was good enough


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000#post_24403132
> 
> 
> It's def NOT! LOP is a gem and in Castaway he at least spoke, even if it was to a coconut lol


Hmmm I never had an issue with the lack of dialog. It was all about what was happening


Same with beginning of wall-e


----------



## bori

Jeez to big ass boats pass him up and don't see him. Hmmm?


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000#post_24403253
> 
> 
> Hmmm I never had an issue with the lack of dialog. It was all about what was happening
> 
> 
> Same with beginning of wall-e










I loved Wall-e

When a movie has an extended silent part, it's usually setting you up for what's what's to come, or putting the audience thru the ordeal that the character is going thru. Example: in "There Will Be Blood", at the very beginning, he says nothing for what... 20 minutes, but it set the stage for the rest of the movie, Same thing in Wall-e, words were not needed. In AIL he says all of what...
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) 10 words... and then he wanted an Oscar nomination!!! you gotta be kidding me. I was hoping they'd let us into his head and at least let us hear what he was thinking. For crying out loud... He only uses the F word Once!!!
I would've been cursing the whole 2 hours LoL


Edit: Sorry for the spoiler


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hahahah so funny!! I agree about swearing the entire 2 hours


----------



## bori

Ok finished watching All is Lost. Glad I didn't pay for it got a free rental with MGo. So help me out here was he rescued or was it the hand of god? Either way terrible movie just my opinion but did have good bass.


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14970#post_24402411
> 
> 
> Jeez a half hour into the movie All is Lost. What a snoozer so far.😫



The sound was awesome, but I was annoyed that with so much going on, he wouldn't say much. Who stays quiet for so long and not yell out of frustration or just think outloud?


----------



## teckademic

^^^ guess im not alone on this one looking back at the previous posts


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000#post_24403564
> 
> 
> The sound was awesome, but I was annoyed that with so much going on, he wouldn't say much. Who stays quiet for so long and not yell out of frustration or just think outloud?





That is one way to look at it. Another way is that he was obviously
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) very experienced at what he was doing which quite a few events made the viewer understand like his early fix for the hole is his boat among other things
. Because of all this, I had the impression that he had been through some survival type experiences before and had the art of staying calm and level headed down extremely well. Because of all this, he was not the type of personality that needed to talk to himself, loose his cool more than he did, etc........I personally loved the movie and thought the acting was pretty fantastic. Like any film though, it's subjective and does not hit everyone the same way.


At least most of us can agree the audio/LFE was first rate.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14970#post_24402632
> 
> 
> Maybe its just me but I am streaming this movie on Mgo. Maybe that's why I have no bass at all. Movie sux so far. Glad I got this on a free rental.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14970#post_24402653
> 
> 
> Tons of bass for me. And very good movie. I thought. But I will never watch it again





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14970#post_24402689
> 
> 
> Its something I'll have to revisit a few years down (once I forget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the road and its only due to the superb ELF and soundmix which are worth it



I wasn't enamored with the movie either (I *liked* it, but I didn't *love* it), but the bass (AND the overall sound) was some of the best I've EVER experienced (especially the first storm scene). So for me, this is a Blu that I will use as a Demo for the stellar DTS HD MA 5.1 audio track. I'll tell my friends I'm taking them sailing....I'll Fast Forward to the storm scene....I'll tell them to close their eyes....I'll crank the volume up to Reference....I'll watch the smiles on their faces!!














Or will it be "looks of terror?!"


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000#post_24403686
> 
> 
> That is one way to look at it. Another way is that he was obviously
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) very experienced at what he was doing which quite a few events made the viewer understand like his early fix for the hole is his boat among other things
> . Because of all this, I had the impression that he had been through some survival type experiences before and had the art of staying calm and level headed down extremely well. Because of all this, he was not the type of personality that needed to talk to himself, loose his cool more than he did, etc........I personally loved the movie and thought the acting was pretty fantastic. Like any film though, it's subjective and does not hit everyone the same way.
> 
> *At least most of us can agree the audio/LFE was first rate*.


" and had the art of staying calm *and level headed down* extremely well."
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) but if he rolled his eyes and looked up ONE MORE TIME!!! LoL


"At least most of us can agree the audio/LFE was first rate"

Absolutely First rate


----------



## bori

I also had the art of staying calm and level headed down extremely well. Watching this movie for an hour and half!


Sent from the TermiNOTEr 2! ;-)


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000#post_24403564
> 
> 
> The sound was awesome, but I was annoyed that with so much going on, he wouldn't say much. Who stays quiet for so long and not yell out of frustration or just think outloud?



I do the same thing when I'm having a BM.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000#post_24403812
> 
> 
> I do the same thing when I'm having a BM.


Hahaha


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000#post_24403686
> 
> 
> That is one way to look at it. Another way is that he was obviously
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) very experienced at what he was doing which quite a few events made the viewer understand like his early fix for the hole is his boat among other things
> . Because of all this, I had the impression that he had been through some survival type experiences before and had the art of staying calm and level headed down extremely well. Because of all this, he was not the type of personality that needed to talk to himself, loose his cool more than he did, etc........I personally loved the movie and thought the acting was pretty fantastic. Like any film though, it's subjective and does not hit everyone the same way.
> 
> 
> At least most of us can agree the audio/LFE was first rate.



Honestly, if it wasn't for the audio, I would of turned it off. I felt like I did all of the talking for him, but will agree that not many actors can carry a film without words.


----------



## |Tch0rT|




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000#post_24403696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't enamored with the movie either (I *liked* it, but I didn't *love* it), but the bass (AND the overall sound) was some of the best I've EVER experienced (especially the first storm scene). So for me, this is a Blu that I will use as a Demo for the stellar DTS HD MA 5.1 audio track. I'll tell my friends I'm taking them sailing....I'll Fast Forward to the storm scene....I'll tell them to close their eyes....I'll crank the volume up to Reference....I'll watch the smiles on their faces!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or will it be "looks of terror?!"



I watched All Is Lost this morning. Good lord when he's rolling around inside the boat in that storm... the sound. It makes you feel like you're right freakin' there with him in that boat. I liked the movie more than I thought I would. Being stranded in the ocean is nightmare fodder for me so I was pretty gripped by the movie. Open Water is another one that does that to me too.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *|Tch0rT|*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000#post_24404382
> 
> 
> I watched All Is Lost this morning. Good lord when he's rolling around inside the boat in that storm... the sound. It makes you feel like you're right freakin' there with him in that boat. I liked the movie more than I thought I would. Being stranded in the ocean is nightmare fodder for me so I was pretty gripped by the movie. Open Water is another one that does that to me too.



Yeah, I said it before and I'll say it again, this Blu had one of the best aural experiences ever, especially that scene you alluded to. And I did *like* the movie. It wasn't one I could "watch" often but it's one I could "listen" to often. I read reviews where people complained of the "lack of dialogue" and that it was too "slow-paced," but I thought Redford did such a good job relating through facial expressions that we didn't need dialogue or him conveying his thoughts, and the pacing was a nice build-up to a touching climax.


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14970#post_24400909
> 
> 
> Entertained some friends last night with "Life of Pi" it was nice to look around the room and see them with their mouths open, their senses totally engaged and amazed by the sound and what was happening on screen. For me, the Shipwreck, the Tiger's roar, the Whale, the Storm, the Underwater scenes, all make Life of Pi one of my favorite movies ever. The visuals are simply amazing, I can stare at that sunset for hours


Love the movie. Has a few very nice bass moment plus stunning 3D PQ.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Gonna have to revisit life of Pi I completely forget what it was like. And the wife wants to see it too.


In a side note. Been controversially quiet in here. And a certain poster hasn't been around...did he get banned


----------



## DrPainMD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000#post_24403106
> 
> 
> You got the 15,000 post
> 
> 
> 
> Tell him what he's won, Bob



whoopie


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000#post_24405556
> 
> 
> Gonna have to revisit life of Pi I completely forget what it was like. And the wife wants to see it too.
> 
> 
> In a side note. Been controversially quiet in here. And a certain poster hasn't been around...did he get banned



In context of this thread Life of Pi is a bit of a lame duck IMO. There is only one scene which rates a mention. A family movie for sure and my wife enjoyed it more than I did.


----------



## nube

The Data-Bass.com project for objective measurements & ranking of low frequency content in movies is a community-supported endeavor - the rankings are based in part on your subjective input on the bass content we measure.


I hate to solicit you guys, but we could really use your help. If you've seen any of the following movies, please vote in their bass execution and recommendation polls at the following links:

*The Simpsons Movie* 

*Machete Kills* 

*Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs 2* 

*All Is Lost* 

*Rush* 

*Escape Plan* 

*Evil Dead* 

*Ender's Game* 

*Carrie (2013)* 


I also posted new measurements and execution/recommendation polls for

*Thor 2: The Dark World* 

*Finding Nemo* 


and *Gravity* .


While you're there, also check out the poll for best * Bass Movie of the Year - 2013 *.


Thanks, folks!


----------



## javanpohl

I'm gonna keep my eyes open for a good price on All is Lost.


----------



## audiofan1

Sweet !!! *"Thor The Dark World " is not filtered*







thanks nube







You just made my day and my preorder that much better! I'll vote on it after I watch this weekend


----------



## Emaych




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000#post_24403451
> 
> 
> Ok finished watching All is Lost. Glad I didn't pay for it got a free rental with MGo. So help me out here was he rescued or was it the hand of god? Either way terrible movie just my opinion but did have good bass.


Must have read your post three or four times trying to decipher the meaning, but finally hit upon the snag: the oxymoronic "terrible movie...but did have good bass" -- I guess something of a brain freeze on my part, but it was like a foreign language until the mistake registered.


Just please reread the edited quote and I'm sure it will become clear that you can't have both good bass and terrible end-product bass delivery vehicle, i.e., movie. I grant that sometimes the filmmakers attain a less-than-optimal pacing of LFE intervals. or that on occasion what fills the gaps between your wicked bass assaults allows the mind to wander unnecessarily, and that is surely a shame, but what filmmakers can ALWAYS do to make a film great, is perfect at least the LFE content -- can't make a terrible movie when you got that covered -- I'm sure you realize, difference between complete mediocrity and must-own in many a case.


----------



## wpbpete

That's great news, I think it's a 5 star candidate. Much better tha9n the first IMO.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000_40#post_24407508
> 
> 
> That's great news, I think it's a 5 star candidate. Much better tha9n the first IMO.



After viewing the first over the weekend again! its no slouch and hit pretty hard when called upon and resonated through the room with authority







now add deeper extension to the second and hopefully the same and yeah! then a possible 5 star contender we shall indeed have on our hands


----------



## Tack

Slightly OT but a lot of you really seem to like the storm effects in AIL. Years back we had a thread on thunder sounds and I still have this site bookmarked.


Obviously this works better for those with HTPCs but I believe you can download the WAV files for free.


Some of these are really well done and have a lot of DR so start out low!


freesound.org/thunder


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *|Tch0rT|*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000#post_24404382
> 
> 
> . Being stranded in the ocean is nightmare fodder for me so I was pretty gripped by the movie. Open Water is another one that does that to me too.



Ditto. Wanted to watch Open Water, but I like to scuba dive occasionally. So that's out.


----------



## Mongo171

Well, I watched as much of BHD as I could make it through. I did get to watch the Irene scene. I'm not flat to 20hz nor calibrated by REW. I did feel the LFE and some shaking was going on.


----------



## ambesolman

Bought AL:VH for $7 today and thought it was pretty good. Had some good bass throughout I felt coincided with the action well.


My buddy dragged me along to MovieStop since he was getting me his "deal" for Thor 2, though just the 3d disk in a nonfactory case, it was $6! Got $10 off Gravity 3d, Hobbit 3d combo for $15 and Cloverfield for $7, both used. Plus an extra 10% off of each I bought since I decided to join.


If you like your blurays on the cheap and don't mind buying used, check them out. Think I'm going to start going through the DVDs we never watch and start trading them in.


----------



## Ray77085

OK,

What are we waiting on ?? Let's hear some thoughts on THOR-2 !!! I don't have the blu ray yet and I have a driver issue with one on my subs.


----------



## Mrkazador

I thought Thor 2 had the same response as Thor 1?


----------



## Follz20

Yep, pretty much, but with even less content under 30hz.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Just finished Gravity and what a bass monster it is.


There is some wicked ~20hz action in a few parts. Specifically, I'd like to see the sequence charted when they are first radioed that the Russian satellite has been hit. At that point a strong sustained ~20hz content goes on for about a minute or so somewhat pulsing in and out. Obviously part of the score. Pretty cool!


Several other parts too! Some parts that were real strong, deep but short. Quite literally blowing my hair back. Tons of fun!


----------



## sputter1

"Literally blowing my hair back"? Really? Lol


----------



## bear123


Gravity is on my list for tomorrow's flick.  Is it a movie the whole family can watch?  10 and up?


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15030#post_24409473
> 
> 
> Just finished Gravity and what a bass monster it is......
> *.....Quite literally blowing my hair back*. Tons of fun!


This is how you know when you have enough subwoofer!


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15030#post_24409508
> 
> 
> This is how you know when you have enough subwoofer!




Pfft, no. I still have to do the back of the room.


You know.... so they can blow my hair back into place.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15030#post_24409500
> 
> 
> "Literally blowing my hair back"? Really? Lol



Lol, yes really! I would never exaggerate in _this_ thread. Well, I guess I could but that doesn't help anyone.


I doubt my hair actually got "blown back" but there was a deep transient or two that did give my hair quite a shake. MKtheater knows what I am on about.


----------



## mumps

Well, just finished Thor 2, and I can say this...


The upstairs resident came pounding on their floor for me to turn it down. Twice.


They didn't do that when I watched Ender's Game. At all.


Chris


----------



## cchunter

I'm picking up Gravity 3D tomorrow. It'll be a good movie for me and the wife on Friday. Good to hear it had a little bass in it as well.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15030#post_24409531
> 
> 
> Pfft, no. I still have to do the back of the room.
> 
> 
> You know.... so they can blow my hair back into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yes really! I would never exaggerate in _this_ thread. Well, I guess I could but that doesn't help anyone.
> 
> 
> I doubt my hair actually got "blown back" but there was a deep transient or two that did give my hair quite a shake. MKtheater knows what I am on about.



Thanks for the Gravity report. Looking forward to it whenever my 3d rental arrives (next week from the looks of it).


I get the hair movement at times even with my relatively humble sub setup.







My question is what frequency causes the hair movement? I wonder this every time it happens, but have never actually tried to find out.



Watched Rush tonight. Great film and great overall audio. LFE supported the film well, but to me was nothing to write home about at the same time.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Upper 20's probably. Obviously at high SPL level. This is key.


----------



## tvuong

Watching Homefront now and it has some real good bass.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14960_80#post_24409500
> 
> 
> "Literally blowing my hair back"? Really? Lol



You aren't familiar with Scott's system?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000_40#post_24409170
> 
> 
> I thought Thor 2 had the same response as Thor 1?



That's a good thing as far as I'm concerned after just rewatching the first and gaining a new level of respect ! the addition of ELF down to 10hz along with solid 15-30hz ! Is something I must hear


----------



## rhed

Can someone do a Spec-Lab graph on Thor 2? From 29:02 - 29:06 timeframe? There's something going on there. I got some seismic vibrations but nothing audioable.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000_100#post_24410174
> 
> 
> Can someone do a Spec-Lab graph on Thor 2? From 29:02 - 29:06 timeframe? There's something going on there. I got some seismic vibrations but nothing audioable.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000_100#post_24409508
> 
> 
> This is how you know when you have enough subwoofer!



Scott's just a hippy with long hair that sits too close to his speakers..of course his hair is going to flail about.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15030#post_24409814
> 
> 
> Upper 20's probably. Obviously at high SPL level. This is key.



In checking out the Gravity PvA there's a monster peak ay 27hZ - 120db !

has solid content down to 20hz - then drops off

looking forward to this one - know its going to sound great


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15030#post_24410277


.

Thanks Mrk.. I really thought there was something.


----------



## sojodave

I watched Thor 2 and there are a few scenes that had good bass effect, but nothing demo worthy. I also thought the movie sucked.


----------



## stockmonkey2000

Watched Gravity last night and ended up turning my subs down considerably. I started to get tired of the thumping sounds when they were in their suits. It really seemed to me that the bass levels were too high in comparison to the rest of the soundtrack. I do run my subs a bit hot but this was a whole different level.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15030#post_24410310
> 
> 
> In checking out the Gravity PvA there's a monster peak ay 27hZ - 120db !
> 
> has solid content down to 20hz - then drops off
> 
> looking forward to this one - know its going to sound great



That was probably it then. Nice catch, btw.


Reminds me of a similar bass transient from Phantom Menace during the podrace. There is a nice bass 'WHOOOOMP' when Anakin's pod flies by the camera in one part.


Way back when, me and my hippy hair really enjoyed that.


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15030#post_24409473
> 
> 
> Just finished Gravity and what a bass monster it is. Quite literally blowing my hair back. Tons of fun!


I need to watch my 3D version of this. Wait, it will be 4D with the bass. I know it is subjective but how is the movie?


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15030#post_24409970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14960_80#post_24409500
> 
> 
> "Literally blowing my hair back"? Really? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't familiar with Scott's system?
Click to expand...


Ahh ok then. I figured he had a motion sensor setup in front of his sub attached to a fan.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sputter1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15030#post_24411702
> 
> 
> Ahh ok then. I figured he had a motion sensor setup in front of his sub attached to a fan.



I used to have a big fan blowing my gorgeous locks around when playing my drums in the basement in high school😁


----------



## thecloneranger

Just got gravity 3d in and thor 2 cant wait to fire up my pb2000s give them a workout.. also off topic just wanted to.post this.. a future lfe movie monster

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSrUHoc9LIE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecloneranger*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24411966
> 
> 
> Just got gravity 3d in and thor 2 cant wait to fire up my pb2000s give them a workout.. also off topic just wanted to.post this.. a future lfe movie monster
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSrUHoc9LIE&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Oh, I PRAY they do it justice LFE-wise! Looks awesome.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24412083
> 
> 
> Oh, I PRAY they do it justice LFE-wise! Looks awesome.



+1!


----------



## emerson1

Fight Club(blu-ray, carefully with this one)


Just curious. Why the warning on Fight Club? Should I make sure my house isn't going to rumble apart on some scenes?


----------



## milkfat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stockmonkey2000*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15030#post_24411531
> 
> 
> Watched Gravity last night and ended up turning my subs down considerably. I started to get tired of the thumping sounds when they were in their suits. It really seemed to me that the bass levels were too high in comparison to the rest of the soundtrack. I do run my subs a bit hot but this was a whole different level.



Well, realistically, all you would be able to hear inside a suit are the low frequencies of things you are touching and bumping into... so it makes sense that the bass levels are higher than the rest.


You're saying Gravity has _too much_ bass?







Isn't it also possible that every other movie out there simply has _too little_ bass?







I run my sub 3 or 4db hot and didn't feel overwhelmed. There was a lot of bass, but it didn't feel out of place.


----------



## djkail




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15030#post_24411689
> 
> 
> I need to watch my 3D version of this. Wait, it will be 4D with the bass. I know it is subjective but how is the movie?



I thought the movie was awesome. For the most part it had a really great pace and the bass is awesome! I rarely watch a movie more than once but I have seen Gravity 3 times now... And today I just bought the 3D Blu-ray, so looks like a 4th is in order.


----------



## stockmonkey2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milkfat*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24412881
> 
> 
> Well, realistically, all you would be able to hear inside a suit are the low frequencies of things you are touching and bumping into... so it makes sense that the bass levels are higher than the rest.
> 
> 
> You're saying Gravity has _too much_ bass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it also possible that every other movie out there simply has _too little_ bass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run my sub 3 or 4db hot and didn't feel overwhelmed. There was a lot of bass, but it didn't feel out of place.



Yes to me it had way to much. I understand what they were going for with the sounds inside the suit but it just became annoying to me. I did realize something though - I watched the movie in 3D and to do that I had to reconfigure some things. Since my processor is not HDMI 1.4 it cannot pass 3d. As a workaround, I sent the HDMI from the blu-ray player to the projector and then ran a coax to another input on my processor. As a result I could not get the DTS Master track only the DD. Its possible that my settings for this input that I never use are different than my normal blu-ray input. I do not watch much 3D so I've never paid much attention to my setup. I had several guests over so my quick solution was to just turn the gain down on my sub amps by about half. It sounded much more balanced and still fairly bass heavy with the gain down. I'm going to check out the 2D version on my normal input tonight and see if maybe the problem was the configuration with the input.


----------



## stockmonkey2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15030#post_24409531
> 
> 
> Pfft, no. I still have to do the back of the room.
> 
> 
> You know.... so they can blow my hair back into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yes really! I would never exaggerate in _this_ thread. Well, I guess I could but that doesn't help anyone.
> 
> 
> I doubt my hair actually got "blown back" but there was a deep transient or two that did give my hair quite a shake. MKtheater knows what I am on about.



The hair tickling, vibrating effect (in addition to the pant legs shaking) is how I know when the bass is hitting lower than 25hz or so. Thats where the real fun is. Before my 4 18" IB setup I had 2 15" ported DIY subs (tuned to 16hz) and the ports were aimed right at the main listening position. With that setup I could tell when the low stuff was hitting when the wind hit me in the face. The temperature would drop with the extra wind coming from the subs. I miss that effect sometimes.


----------



## Tack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emerson1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24412377
> 
> 
> Fight Club(blu-ray, carefully with this one)
> 
> 
> Just curious. Why the warning on Fight Club? Should I make sure my house isn't going to rumble apart on some scenes?



Because it comes out of nowhere with no warning at a much higher level than whats happening on screen just before. It's very effective.


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djkail*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24412971
> 
> 
> I thought the movie was awesome. For the most part it had a really great pace and the bass is awesome! I rarely watch a movie more than once but I have seen Gravity 3 times now... And today I just bought the 3D Blu-ray, so looks like a 4th is in order.


Thanks.


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stockmonkey2000*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24413236
> 
> 
> 
> The hair tickling, vibrating effect (in addition to the pant legs shaking) is how I know when the bass is hitting lower than 25hz or so. Thats where the real fun is. Before my 4 18" IB setup I had 2 15" ported DIY subs (tuned to 16hz) and the ports were aimed right at the main listening position. With that setup I could tell when the low stuff was hitting when the wind hit me in the face. The temperature would drop with the extra wind coming from the subs. I miss that effect sometimes.


That sounds absolutely cool.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Gravity could be THE best use of bass I have ever heard. Powerful. used for suspense. Used for great sound effect. Made me feel the pressure in my ears. Utterly phenomenal


Incredible movie as well. 5 stars and then some!!!! Brilliant


----------



## bear123


I was not impressed by the bass in Gravity.  I figure one of three things.  Either I did not have the volume up high enough (-15 or so), was not running the subs hot enough, or I just cant play low enough to appreciate.  I am strong to 16-17 Hz.  Or maybe it just didn't overly call attention to itself and fit the movie?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I watched at -8.5. And I run my subs 3db over audyssey. If that helps at all


You should be good btw. It only digs to about 18hz


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24414849
> 
> 
> I was not impressed by the bass in Gravity.  I figure one of three things.  Either I did not have the volume up high enough (-15 or so), was not running the subs hot enough, or I just cant play low enough to appreciate.  I am strong to 16-17 Hz.  Or maybe it just didn't overly call attention to itself and fit the movie?



Gravity was mostly low rumbling so you probably didn't notice it.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djkail*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24412971
> 
> 
> I thought the movie was awesome. For the most part it had a really great pace and the bass is awesome! I rarely watch a movie more than once but I have seen Gravity 3 times now... And today I just bought the 3D Blu-ray, so looks like a 4th is in order.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24414750
> 
> 
> Gravity could be THE best use of bass I have ever heard. Powerful. used for suspense. Used for great sound effect. Made me feel the pressure in my ears. Utterly phenomenal
> 
> 
> Incredible movie as well. 5 stars and then some!!!! Brilliant



+1! The movie was great. 3d was very good. Bass was great and added to the suspense, which there was tons of. May have to wait until my nails grow back before I watch it again...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24414750
> 
> 
> Gravity could be THE best use of bass I have ever heard. Powerful. used for suspense. Used for great sound effect. Made me feel the pressure in my ears. Utterly phenomenal
> 
> 
> Incredible movie as well. 5 stars and then some!!!! Brilliant



I just read another quote at data-bass saying basically the same thing. Thanks for the report and I might just have to blind buy this!


----------



## ambesolman

Watched Thor 2 3d today as well. My Sammy player wouldn't play it so it went to the fat ps3. While it won't do 3d and HD audio at the same time, the DTS + neoX sounded fantastic. Never really felt the bass was lacking, enjoyed it a lot. Movie was good too👍


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24415133
> 
> 
> Watched Thor 2 3d today as well. My Sammy player wouldn't play it so it went to the fat ps3. While it won't do 3d and HD audio at the same time, the DTS + neoX sounded fantastic. Never really felt the bass was lacking, enjoyed it a lot. Movie was good too👍


Thor 2 in 3D was amazing in the audio and video department. Since it was recorded in HFR the transfer to Blu-Ray 3D was amazing and looked even better with Fast Motion Plus due to the great transfer. The Bass was there when it needed be and plenty strong. The bass was not as low as it could/should be, but aside from that I could not find any faults audio wise.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Thor 2 digs down below 10Hz


----------



## Kurolicious

If you are running your subs at reference, Gravity is hardy a "phenomenal" bass-fest. Bass was very well mixed but it's no Oblivion or WWZ. You have to take these reviews with a grain of salt since many people run their subs hot which obviously would skew their evaluation of bass.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kurolicious*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24416020
> 
> 
> If you are running your subs at reference, Gravity is hardy a "phenomenal" bass-fest. Bass was very well mixed but it's no Oblivion or WWZ. You have to take these reviews with a grain of salt since many people run their subs hot which obviously would skew their evaluation of bass.



please note although I run 3db hot. the bass (although wasnt WOTW or TIH level) was again, the BEST use of bass to date in a movie.so in that respect it IS phenominal....bass was used as an art form with gravity...not just for brute force...I am quite confident if I pulled back the sub trim to -0 hot....it would still be the sonic treat it was


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kurolicious*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24416020
> 
> 
> If you are running your subs at reference, Gravity is hardy a "phenomenal" bass-fest. Bass was very well mixed but it's no Oblivion or WWZ. You have to take these reviews with a grain of salt since many people run their subs hot which obviously would skew their evaluation of bass.



I think some appreciate how the bass is implemented into the track more then the quantity. Aside from how much bass was in Oblivion, the quality and dynamics of the sound track is what makes it so great. I believe this is what Brian is saying what he liked most about Gravity...Quality not Quantity.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24416007
> 
> 
> Thor 2 digs down below 10Hz


Hrrm, then in that case I change my complaints to does not go low enough frequently enough. My system only hits 16hz at reasonable levels perhaps there is just not much 15-20hz, or I am fooling myself into thinking there was not enough low end.

I am so confused now.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24416123
> 
> 
> I think some appreciate how the bass is implemented into the track more then the quantity. Aside from how much bass was in Oblivion, the quality and dynamics of the sound track is what makes it so great. I believe this is what Brian is saying what he liked most about Gravity...Quality not Quantity.



exactly...and even at that the bass was rumbling my seats...just an awesome ST...my tops thus far for 2014


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000_100#post_24416221
> 
> 
> exactly...and even at that the bass was rumbling my seats...just an awesome ST...my tops thus far for 2014



It does not even dig below 20hz though. How much of this is you liking the movie better.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stockmonkey2000*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24413198
> 
> 
> Yes to me it had way to much. I understand what they were going for with the sounds inside the suit but it just became annoying to me. I did realize something though - I watched the movie in 3D and to do that I had to reconfigure some things. Since my processor is not HDMI 1.4 it cannot pass 3d. As a workaround, I sent the HDMI from the blu-ray player to the projector and then ran a coax to another input on my processor. As a result I could not get the DTS Master track only the DD. Its possible that my settings for this input that I never use are different than my normal blu-ray input. I do not watch much 3D so I've never paid much attention to my setup. I had several guests over so my quick solution was to just turn the gain down on my sub amps by about half. It sounded much more balanced and still fairly bass heavy with the gain down. I'm going to check out the 2D version on my normal input tonight and see if maybe the problem was the configuration with the input.



I feel the same way about the bass in Gravity, I turned it way down, the constant rumble was just too loud during the movie.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24416231
> 
> 
> It does not even dig below 20hz though. How much of this is you liking the movie better.



I LOVED the avengers movie...but hated the bass...so I am not sure your argument in this case is valid.


and as a point of clarification it digs to 18Hz










If it only dug to 28Hz then maybe it would be a different story, the highly touted FotP major scene of the plane barrel roll is centered around 30hz...so does that make that a bad bass scene??


Depth only tells a small portion of the story when it comes to bass. My opinion on it being the best *presentation* of bass in a movie is just that...best presentation. If I were to choose best deep digging monster sound bass in a movie it would be hands down TIH for me.....


DISCLAIMER: my personal favorite demo scene for bass is not deep digging at all....its the Darla scene from Finding nemo..with U:A Super Lycan a close second (again not deep digging)...this does NOT mean I don't have capable subs...nor does it mean my reproduction is mid bass heavy...it is simply a matter of preference. While that 10Hz rumble is something in itself...I find the overall bass presentation more important to me when it comes to bass.


hell recently people were saying AIL is not a good demo of bass...but it is right there with OHF in most demanding bass scenes ever in a movie. (And I was not a huge fan of the movie)


to each his own....


----------



## MKtheater

The barrel roll scene is one of my favs as well but that scene is supported by lower frequencies. Well, Gravity is a quiet movie so the bass will stick out.


----------



## nube

Thanks for all your commentary and input, guys. Reasonable minds can disagree.







I was not terribly impressed with any aspect of Gravity, but didn't think any of it was bad - it just didn't knock my socks off. I'll revisit it this weekend and see if it reveals itself when re-viewing. I guess I should also post my thoughts about Thor 2 on its measurements post.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24416394
> 
> 
> The barrel roll scene is one of my favs as well but that scene is supported by lower frequencies. *Well, Gravity is a quiet movie so the bass will stick out*.



This is a good point, very well could be why I felt the bass was over powering, in a lot of cases it was the only thing going on.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15090#post_24416406
> 
> 
> This is a good point, very well could be why I felt the bass was over powering, in a lot of cases it was the only thing going on.



I also don't take this into consideration...that was the intention...but I don't need to be fully aware of the bass to think its a great bass movie (ala Amazing Spiderman which imho is another well done bass presentation)


I just felt along with the 3d picture made me feel exactly like this is what it feels like and sounds like to be in space...and THAT is exactly what a movie should do for you...that's all











again I am enjoying this discussion...different opinions is what makes these discussions great...


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24416368
> 
> 
> I LOVED the avengers movie...but hated the bass...so I am not sure your argument in this case is valid.
> 
> 
> and as a point of clarification it digs to 18Hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it only dug to 28Hz then maybe it would be a different story, the highly touted FotP major scene of the plane barrel roll is centered around 30hz...so does that make that a bad bass scene??
> 
> 
> Depth only tells a small portion of the story when it comes to bass. My opinion on it being the best *presentation* of bass in a movie is just that...best presentation. If I were to choose best deep digging monster sound bass in a movie it would be hands down TIH for me.....
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER: my personal favorite demo scene for bass is not deep digging at all....its the Darla scene from Finding nemo..with U:A Super Lycan a close second (again not deep digging)...this does NOT mean I don't have capable subs...nor does it mean my reproduction is mid bass heavy...it is simply a matter of preference. While that 10Hz rumble is something in itself...I find the overall bass presentation more important to me when it comes to bass.
> 
> 
> hell recently people were saying AIL is not a good demo of bass...but it is right there with OHF in most demanding bass scenes ever in a movie. (And I was not a huge fan of the movie)
> 
> 
> to each his own....



I was one of those people who didn't see AIL as a demo worthy movie. I revisited it with the MV bumped 4 dbs and was much more impressed with it. That said, I think what I said initially has some validity, speaking only for myself. There were no less visual cues supporting the bass, which I'm sure has some effect. The boat scene everyone mentions was kinda similar to the OHF monument scene, and yet one was an instant







for me, while the other was noted, but didn't have the same effect.


----------



## BCRSS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15050_50#post_24416433
> 
> 
> I just felt along with the 3d picture made me feel exactly like this is what it feels like and sounds like to be in space...and THAT is exactly what a movie should do for you...that's all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again I am enjoying this discussion...different opinions is what makes these discussions great...




My sister was visiting me from Florida last weekend, so I fired up Gravity. All she said was wow I feel like I am floating in space, all while the couch was vibrating. She then burst out and started to giggle.


So while not overwhelming bass, it does add the extra effect for the watching experience.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24416231
> 
> 
> It does not even dig below 20hz though. How much of this is you liking the movie better.




I really don't think this argument holds much weight in this thread when it comes to the regular readers/posters. I think most in here at this point deserve more credit than that. Extension is only part of the equation and it sounds like many feel the execution is fantastic in this one overall and this whole conversation just goes to show why a graph can never tell the full story. You still have to watch the film and see how the sound/bass interacts with what is happening on screen which is where Gravity really seems to excel in the opinions of many. Really looking forward to hearing it for myself.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000_100#post_24417008
> 
> 
> I really don't think this argument holds much weight in this thread when it comes to the regular readers/posters. I think most in here at this point deserve more credit than that. Extension is only part of the equation and it sounds like many feel the execution is fantastic in this one and this whole conversation just goes to show why a graph can never tell the full story. You still have to watch the film and see how the sound/bass interacts with what is happening on screen which is where Gravity really seems to excel in the opinions of many. Really looking forward to hearing it for myself.



I don't disagree and I have not watched it home yet. It has 4 stars for loudness, 3 stars for extension, and 4 stars for dynamics. How can a movie be better for BASS compared to a movie with the same level, and then 5 stars across the board. I know why someone can like a movie effect better for certain reasons but we are talking bass here, no? I liked Gravity at Imax and it was well done. However, I doubt a low level filtered rumble is going to knock my socks off. I am going to buy Gravity and Thor 2 today. We shall see IMHO as even if everyone posted a 5 for execution it will be a 4 star bass movie at best. You see, there are plenty of movies with 5 star execution and rated higher than 4 stars overall


----------



## Brian Fineberg

ok...how about this...


Enders game (all 5's barring poll results) vs Gravity (4,3,4 poll)


While I rated both 5 stars for execution...they were two different animals all together


If I had to give the nod to one over the other for execution..a 5+ star it would go to Gravity..again..my opinion..because it was more natural to the overall sound design...(dont butcher my words and read real..haha I know real sounds arent filtered lol)










and just because there are higher "rated" movies based on that rating..there are many I wouldnt even put in the same conversation as others...as tops...


there are 3 perfect 5 star movies...but TIH is lower than Looper??? come on...looper although great in its own right...in no way should be below TIH (again this is now a subjective opinion) and i LOVE looper as a movie


no rating system is going to be perfect and DB isnt either...although its head and shoulders better than the "rating" system here and way more accurate haha


----------



## Mongo171

Do we really have to define bass as being between "X" Hz and "Y" Hz? Does bass extension have to be below "W" Hz for it to be a good movie? Does a movie have to be above "Mystery Science Theater 3000" level to be a good movie?


Everyone likes this and doesn't like that. Not everyone is going to agree on everything.


I like bass in movies that emphasizes the action in the movie.


As always, YMMV.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15090#post_24417089
> 
> 
> I don't disagree and I have not watched it home yet. It has 4 stars for loudness, 3 stars for extension, and 4 stars for dynamics. How can a movie be better for BASS compared to a movie with the same level, and then 5 stars across the board. I know why someone can like a movie effect better for certain reasons but we are talking bass here, no? I liked Gravity at Imax and it was well done. However, I doubt a low level filtered rumble is going to knock my socks off. I am going to buy Gravity and Thor 2 today. We shall see IMHO as even if everyone posted a 5 for execution it will be a 4 star bass movie at best. You see, there are plenty of movies with 5 star execution and rated higher than 4 stars overall




I certainly understand what you are saying, but a lot of my favorite bass films don't have 5s' across the board. Cloverfield, Matrix Revolutions, Underworld Awakening (3 for dynamics), Pacific Rim (One of my LFE favorites even with the lacking extension as it is so great otherwise IMO relative to the on screen action) etc......... so I am not going to judge anything until I watch it for myself (I know you don't either and I am not suggesting you do). Not to mention some of the films that do rank high and have near perfect scores I don't find that great overall. Inception is always one that comes to mind as the execution in that film for LFE is just....strange to me and awkward which was probably the point, but I don't care for it. FOTP is another interesting title which sits firmly in the elite 5 star list, but once you remove the plane crash scene or get passed it, not much left to get excited about. FOTP *as a whole* is certainly not a 5 star film IMO for LFE. I put FOTP in, watch the plane crash, take it out. Point being people think about this stuff a bit differently which is why the execution category should not be underemphasized (which I don't think it is in general).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15090#post_24417141
> 
> 
> ok...how about this...
> 
> 
> Enders game (all 5's barring poll results) vs Gravity (4,3,4 poll)
> 
> 
> While I rated both 5 stars for execution...they were two different animals all together
> 
> 
> If I had to give the nod to one over the other for execution..a 5+ star it would go to Gravity..again..my opinion..because it was more natural to the overall sound design...(dont butcher my words and read real..haha I know real sounds arent filtered lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just because there are higher "rated" movies based on that rating..there are many I wouldnt even put in the same conversation as others...as tops...
> 
> 
> there are 3 perfect 5 star movies...but TIH is lower than Looper??? come on...looper although great in its own right...in no way should be below TIH (again this is now a subjective opinion) and i LOVE looper as a movie
> 
> 
> no rating system is going to be perfect and DB isnt either...although its head and shoulders better than the "rating" system here and way more accurate haha



Exactly. No grading scale is perfect and as good as db is, it's not perfect either. DB is by far the best yet, but the numbers/graphs will never tell the full story which this Gravity conversation is a great example of (or Elysium or a number of other films).


Looper for me is another awkward LFE film and I personally just don't find it that impressive for whatever reason. It would never make my personal 4 or 5 star list even though objectively it hits that on the db scale.


----------



## MKtheater

Ready to laugh, I never watched FOTP! What you guys are not admitting is that the visuals in Gravity is what draws you in and makes you feel like you are there, the bass supports the movie enough to not distract it. 18-20 hz has great presence and the pulse server room proves that. 4 star rated movies are still awesome on data bass. I have always felt a couple movies that were not 5 stars should be but the list is the list. WOTW and TIH get punished for having too much bass too often because it lowered the dynamics ratings, not enough low levels! I am sorry but whenever I see best or worst I want to see why.


----------



## nube

You guys are referring to old, inaccurate measurements that have been corrected with the new testing methodology and all-digital measurement scheme. Looper is no longer 5 Stars. The only three are:

FOTP 

Hellboy 2: The Golden Army 


and Star Trek (2009) ,


all of which are absolute monsters.


Also, as to the ratings scheme at D-B, can you guys please articulate exactly what you find wrong with the methodology and ratings scheme, and provide examples that are more than just subjective feelings? I don't mean this as a challenge; rather, constructive criticism and this informal type of peer review is the only way something like this improves.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15090#post_24417319
> 
> 
> You guys are referring to old, inaccurate measurements that have been corrected with the new testing methodology and all-digital measurement scheme. Looper is no longer 5 Stars. The only three are:
> 
> FOTP
> 
> Hellboy 2: The Golden Army
> 
> 
> and Star Trek (2009) ,
> 
> 
> all of which are absolute monsters.
> 
> 
> Also, as to the ratings scheme at D-B, can you guys please articulate exactly what you find wrong with the methodology and ratings scheme, and provide examples that are more than just subjective feelings? I don't mean this as a challenge; rather, constructive criticism and this informal type of peer review is the only way something like this improves.



you are correct I forgot Looper has been "downgraded" my apologies


i think the few measurements that "beat" the system for low level extension...are an issue

I think the above mention of TIH and WOTW being punished for too much bass...an issue

I think duration of bass throughout the movie should also have a roll (actual % of full length film running time)...(FOTP has one bass scene...unlike Cloverfield or WOTW which is loaded with bass throughout)..an issue



now please dont take these as terrible things...I just think if there is a way around it...then it can help...maybe a weighted system (not all catagories equal 25% of rating)...for example EG while being 5 stars for all Objective ratings likely wont be another 5 star because people didnt "like" it...(a side note on that is if you are going to poll all new measurements...you should poll all old measurements..that you put your own take on before the polls started coming out)


I think what you have done over there is priceless...and worth its weight in gold (or takes gold out of my pocket..thanks alot lol) and please please please keep doing what you are doing...its awesome


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15090#post_24417316
> 
> 
> Ready to laugh, I never watched FOTP! What you guys are not admitting is that the visuals in Gravity is what draws you in and makes you feel like you are there, the bass supports the movie enough to not distract it. 18-20 hz has great presence and the pulse server room proves that. 4 star rated movies are still awesome on data bass. I have always felt a couple movies that were not 5 stars should be but the list is the list. WOTW and TIH get punished for having too much bass too often because it lowered the dynamics ratings, not enough low levels! I am sorry but whenever I see best or worst I want to see why.




Are visuals not part of the execution though? I don't know how you can judge execution without seeing how the visuals interact with the LFE. If the bass was detracting from the on screen elements in any significant way as far as filtration, low level, etc......these scenes would not have the impact that they seem to be having on so many who have watched the film, many of whom have very capable setups. There is a very subjective element to LFE and your example with your friend who preferred the Bat scene in TDKR over the technically more capable scenes you showed him is another great example of this.









Your opening comment about FOTP is exactly what I am talking about. Although I have watched that film one time all the way through, every other time I have popped that disc in it is right to the plane crash then it comes out just like you.


----------



## cchunter

Watched Gravity last night. Sub is 4db's hot. Main volume at -12. I thought the bass was very well done and shook the room very well. As far as the movie goes well I wouldn't want to watch it more than once.


----------



## wth718

A re-watching of FOTP is in order, methinks. Although the crash scene is the best, it's not the only bass scene. The lightning strike, the wind storm....the entire movie is good, IMO. I think it legitimately earns its rating.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15090#post_24417383
> 
> 
> you are correct I forgot Looper has been "downgraded" my apologies
> 
> 
> i think the few measurements that "beat" the system for low level extension...are an issue
> 
> I think the above mention of TIH and WOTW being punished for too much bass...an issue
> 
> I think duration of bass throughout the movie should also have a roll (actual % of full length film running time)...(FOTP has one bass scene...unlike Cloverfield or WOTW which is loaded with bass throughout)..an issue
> 
> 
> 
> now please dont take these as terrible things...I just think if there is a way around it...then it can help...maybe a weighted system (not all catagories equal 25% of rating)...for example EG while being 5 stars for all Objective ratings likely wont be another 5 star because people didnt "like" it...(a side note on that is if you are going to poll all new measurements...you should poll all old measurements..that you put your own take on before the polls started coming out)
> 
> 
> I think what you have done over there is priceless...and worth its weight in gold (or takes gold out of my pocket..thanks alot lol) and please please please keep doing what you are doing...its awesome




Not to piggy back on Brian here, but I very much agree with this entire post. Please don't take my comments the wrong way about db as it is an excellent system overall, by far the best yet and I applaud what has been done there and refer to it often, but things like a track being punished for too much bass, not taking into account bass duration as Brian mentions above which is a big grading parameter on my personal scale and tracks that cheat extension like Finding Nemo show dings in the db grading scale armor. Not to mention any grading system that does not place both WOTW and TIH in the top list needs refinement of some sort!







It is a crime IMO that FOTP is in the 5 star list, but WOTW, TIH, HTTYD and possibly a few others are somehow below it? Not saying I could do a better job either because I couldn't, but there is definitely still room for refinement and improvement.


----------



## MiniHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15090#post_24417453
> 
> 
> I think a re-watching of FOTP is in order, methinks. Although the crash scene is the best, it's not the only bass scene. The lightning strike, the wind storm....the entire movie is good, IMO. I think it legitimately earns its rating.



Agreed.. there were several great scenes, imo.. also, the gasoline explosion and the wind/sand storm towards the end where the plane rolls over again (not sure if this is what you were talking about) were all good stuff! I agree that this movie definately earns its rating... it's not "just" the barrel roll scene. Also.. I actually like the scene before the barrel roll just as much.. where the plane is just starting to approach the sand storm. A ton of real low content that shakes the hell outta my seat.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MiniHT*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15090#post_24417600
> 
> 
> Agreed.. there were several great scenes, imo.. also, the gasoline explosion and the wind/sand storm towards the end where the plane rolls over again (not sure if this is what you were talking about) were all good stuff! I agree that this movie definately earns its rating... it's not "just" the barrel roll scene. Also.. I actually like the scene before the barrel roll just as much.. where the plane is just starting to approach the sand storm. A ton of real low content that shakes the hell outta my seat.




I need to revisit the film it sounds like as my memory could be off. I just remember the crash scene being far and away the best in the film, but I will watch it again.


----------



## MKtheater

Damn guys, I need to watch the movie LOL! Personally, as DB goes, I would scrap the whole subjective portion and save that for another thread. I want to know the best bass movies period and then let me figure out which of those I like because of my own reasons. I also think WOTW and TIH should be 5 star but how does one get them there? The list is awesome as is and gets us where we need to be IMHO, I mean if I look at the 3 5 star movies and compare them to the 4.75 star movies you know you have some monsters there. I think I have used FOTP sandstorm and WOTW chapter 4-6 more than any other movie to date. I have only gone to others for the better picture quality these days. The new movie that comes to mind to show off picture and Bass is Oblivion.


----------



## milkfat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15090#post_24417783
> 
> 
> Damn guys, I need to watch the movie LOL! Personally, as DB goes, I would scrap the whole subjective portion and save that for another thread. I want to know the best bass movies period and then let me figure out which of those I like because of my own reasons. I also think WOTW and TIH should be 5 star but how does one get them there? The list is awesome as is and gets us where we need to be IMHO, I mean if I look at the 3 5 star movies and compare them to the 4.75 star movies you know you have some monsters there. I think I have used FOTP sandstorm and WOTW chapter 4-6 more than any other movie to date. I have only gone to others for the better picture quality these days. The new movie that comes to mind to show off picture and Bass is Oblivion.



I'm the opposite. I think the subjective execution vote is one of the most important data points because it balances out the flaws of the objective portion. A movie like Finding Nemo gets a 5-star rating for extension (rather than the deserved 2-star) because of an anomalous blip at 1Hz that no-one will ever notice. I could create an audio file that sounds like complete crap, but would garner a 5-star rating by fulfilling the correct arbitrary data points. The only way to know that my audio file is complete crap would be through subjective discussion. Gather enough votes and you can get an objective view of popular opinion... which I would argue is necessary given that the objective measurements will never be perfect.


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24416033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kurolicious*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15060#post_24416020
> 
> 
> If you are running your subs at reference, Gravity is hardy a "phenomenal" bass-fest. Bass was very well mixed but it's no Oblivion or WWZ. You have to take these reviews with a grain of salt since many people run their subs hot which obviously would skew their evaluation of bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please note although I run 3db hot. the bass (although wasnt WOTW or TIH level) was again, the BEST use of bass to date in a movie.so in that respect it IS phenominal....bass was used as an art form with gravity...not just for brute force...I am quite confident if I pulled back the sub trim to -0 hot....it would still be the sonic treat it was
Click to expand...


thanks for your impressions on this one. I had this one on preorder and then waffled a few times based on all the different takes on it. Going to go buy it now.


----------



## bori

Watched Getaway had some good bass but movie was horrid.


----------



## mo949

Just saw the first Inisidious movie last night and I thought the sound and bass really made that movie.


----------



## javanpohl

There was plenty of bass in Gravity that shook my floor and couch. Anything deeper than "couch-shaking" is superfluous to me. I'm not sure what frequency that is but I think it's around 18-20hz. Course I have huge, open room so my opinion on that will change when I get a dedicated room that will enable some intestine massaging.


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milkfat*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15100_100#post_24417935
> 
> 
> I'm the opposite. I think the subjective execution vote is one of the most important data points because it balances out the flaws of the objective portion. A movie like Finding Nemo gets a 5-star rating for extension (rather than the deserved 2-star) because of an anomalous blip at 1Hz that no-one will ever notice. I could create an audio file that sounds like complete crap, but would garner a 5-star rating by fulfilling the correct arbitrary data points. The only way to know that my audio file is complete crap would be through subjective discussion. Gather enough votes and you can get an objective view of popular opinion... which I would argue is necessary given that the objective measurements will never be perfect.



The problem is that not everyone would agree and then becomes a popularity contest because after all the most popular vote wins. People like movies I hate and vice versa which has always been the case. The objective data set is new and most welcomed. As for Finding Nemo, you will always find flaws but they are the exception rather than the rule. I am sure in the future something will be discovered to fix that, Maxmercy is a smart guy!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

OT but u think this is hilarious.


----------



## Tom Grooms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15090#post_24418694
> 
> 
> OT but u think this is hilarious.



Now that's funny, LMAO!


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15090#post_24418694
> 
> 
> OT but u think this is hilarious.


That has me laughing. Who knew it was so easy to make a home theatre.


----------



## Mongo171

I wonder if he's run Audessey yet?


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15090#post_24416401
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your commentary and input, guys. Reasonable minds can disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not terribly impressed with any aspect of Gravity, but didn't think any of it was bad - it just didn't knock my socks off. I'll revisit it this weekend and see if it reveals itself when re-viewing. I guess I should also post my thoughts about Thor 2 on its measurements post.



The Low Frequency Content Thread is great

Far from perfect and sure will be revisions along the lines

Dynamics ratings I think can be tweaked a bit

But don’t have any suggestions

Enjoy all the PvA ‘s - good work

What is interesting is pretty much any movie with 5 star levels

has clipping based on how you are measuring


Nube , you guys ever go back and measure clipping on WOW and TIH

They are both probably riddled with it


----------



## nube

I tried to be clear, but I think I failed to be obvious that I actually do want to hear all the critiques you guys have about the D-B.com testing methodology. I know its a great project, and I'm glad to be part of it. But, I've seen a fair number of people say it's not perfect, yet never really articulate their complaints about it. I am welcoming the criticism because I think that's the only way something like this gets both properly understood and enhanced.


Thanks for the comments so far. I'll think about them and reply later.


----------



## milkfat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15090#post_24418609
> 
> 
> The problem is that not everyone would agree and then becomes a popularity contest because after all the most popular vote wins. People like movies I hate and vice versa which has always been the case. The objective data set is new and most welcomed. As for Finding Nemo, you will always find flaws but they are the exception rather than the rule. I am sure in the future something will be discovered to fix that, Maxmercy is a smart guy!



Well, it _is_ a popularity contest, that's kind of the point. It's a popular vote on how effectively the bass was utilized. I really, _really_ like having the objective data there, but I also really like the voting system... although I think it might work better as an average of all votes rather than just going with the popular vote. In any case, it's much better than trying to come to a consensus in this thread.










As for Finding Nemo, it was just an example that there _can_ be exceptions and a subjective rating can mitigate those somewhat when they occur. The vote can also be used to improve the objective ranking system by identifying anomalies. I agree with you that the objective data set is very valuable, but I don't want to discount the voting system as it too is valuable (and implemented better than before).


I would be all for creating a sortable chart with columns for individual scores, including totals both with and without the execution score. That way the user is free to browse the movies according to whatever criteria they choose.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Thor 2 is also an amazing bass mix. Completely different presentation than gravity. But outstanding


Man we are off to a great start to bass movies in 2014!!


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15120#post_24419565
> 
> 
> Thor 2 is also an amazing bass mix. Completely different presentation than gravity. But outstanding
> 
> 
> Man we are off to a great start to bass movies in 2014!!



Agreed! I just finished up watching Thor 2 and I though it was much better then the first!! Looking forward to Thor 3 now










Gravity is next up on the list. Hopefully tomorrow night...2014 is kicking arse in Bass Movies that are actually watchable.


----------



## djoberg

I just finished watching _Gravity_ about an hour ago and I will echo the sentiments of others by saying the audio mix was STELLAR! The LFE was amazing, even the more subtle moments (i.e. low rumble). Someone (I think it was Brian Fineberg) stated that this "digs down to about 18 Hz" and that just happens to be where my SVS PC12 starts rolling off, so I was able to get the full effect of this title. Action in the surrounds was also superb, with such accuracy and precision that it really did put you right into the middle of it. The dialogue was crisp, for the most part, though at times I had a hard time hearing them (most notably in the opening scene when Clooney was walking, at a distance, towards Bullock). And lastly, the musical score was PERFECT.


If I were to rate the bass after this initial viewing, I'd say it merits, at the very least, 4.5 Stars.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15120#post_24419565
> 
> 
> Thor 2 is also an amazing bass mix. Completely different presentation than gravity. But outstanding
> 
> 
> Man we are off to a great start to bass movies in 2014!!



Hmm in the theaters (atmos) I thought the overall mix was ok. Will have to check it out at home


----------



## Follz20

This was pretty unexpected I must say... usually films like this have the usual 20/30hz HPF in place.


Homefront:


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15120#post_24418800
> 
> 
> I tried to be clear, but I think I failed to be obvious that I actually do want to hear all the critiques you guys have about the D-B.com testing methodology. I know its a great project, and I'm glad to be part of it. But, *I've seen a fair number of people say it's not perfect, yet never really articulate their complaints about it*. I am welcoming the criticism because I think that's the only way something like this gets both properly understood and enhanced.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments so far. I'll think about them and reply later.





How about the actual waterfalls are not an accurate representation of what is going on.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Follz20*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15120#post_24420266
> 
> 
> This was pretty unexpected I must say... usually films like this have the usual 20/30hz HPF in place.
> 
> 
> Homefront:



wow - don't see many graphed like that - beast for sure


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Follz20*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15120#post_24420266
> 
> 
> This was pretty unexpected I must say... usually films like this have the usual 20/30hz HPF in place.
> 
> 
> Homefront:



You beat me to it. And with graphs! lol. I was very impressed with this movie, both from an LFE perspective and the movie itself. This really has been the best start to a year for bass movies that I can remember.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Follz20*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15120#post_24420266
> 
> 
> This was pretty unexpected I must say... usually films like this have the usual 20/30hz HPF in place.
> 
> 
> Homefront:



Nice.


Hmm. That has to be _quite_ an event around 13hz to put that kind of mark on both the peak and average.


----------



## MiniHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15120#post_24421595
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> Hmm. That has to be _quite_ an event around 13hz to put that kind of mark on both the peak and average.



^^Agreed... especially on the average trace... kind of reminds me of the Star Wars PvA's that had a very similar spike at 18Hz & 36Hz, iirc, from the THX logo..


----------



## nube

Thanks to those of you who replied about the D-B.com Low Frequency Content Thread.







All input is honestly welcome and encouraged. This is my (long) opinion on things, based on conversations with maxmercy and others over there. Fair warning: it's possible I've misspoken or exaggerated/misunderstood things in my responses below. maxmercy's super busy these days with work, but I'm hoping he'll weigh in on these points as well.


It seems that some of the issues are related to misunderstanding or misconceptions about the ratings scheme and the calculations. It prolly wouldn't hurt to re-read the first post here:

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/ 


Hopefully we're all on the same page to begin with. That said, I think the critiques/issues raised about the Data-Bass.com low frequency content measurements and methodology can be boiled down to these legitimate issues, with my comments italicized under each:

1) The extension rating includes possibly dubious/superfluous content that "games" the rating system for some movies that would otherwise be more poorly rated.

_The extension rating is a measure of the -10dB point of what's on the disc, from either the Peak or the Average trace - whichever results in a better rating. If we create an arbitrary cutoff point below which we argue the content is superfluous or of dubious nature (not intended) and, thus, not included in the extension rating, we run the risk of the rating scheme being future-proof. Remember just ten years ago when nobody but maybe one or two people in the world could reproduce below 16Hz, and actually measure it? What about five years ago when 10Hz became the final frontier for the 1%ers? And 3Hz for the single guy in the world who could do it? At some point in the future, it's reasonable to think that lower frequency reproduction will become both more common and less expensive due to the constant march of technological progression.


I don't see a clear way to create a cutoff frequency below which content is deemed superfluous and unrateable without it being arbitrary and capricious. Where do we draw the line? For this reason, why not just rate it as what's encoded on the disc? Plus, as milkfat wisely noted, this is already taken into consideration to some degree: the execution score allows you to penalize a movie that doesn't "earn" its extension rating, in your mind. I actually think most people rate the execution too highly in movies, so please feel free to utilize this method to weigh your displeasure with the extension rating._

2) Some movies are penalized in the Dynamics score for having "too much bass."

_As maxmercy has explained it to me, this was a conscious decision in the design of the ratings scheme. Movies must have both the loud and long bass content. However, the difference between the loudest and the quietest moments is what helps our perception define "loud." We perceive huge dynamics as louder overall. maxmercy can probably explain this in a simpler way.


EDIT: there's not a whole lot of difference between the 4.75 category and the 5.0 category. So, if it helps you, consider the 4.75 category to all be actual 5 star movies. To reach 5 stars, you need the perfect combination, and very, very few movies can do that. One of the big criteria is you need quiet scenes and loud scenes, and the difference between them must be large enough to get the 5 stars. If not, you're outta luck! Dynamics are critical to presentation!







_

3) Each rating subcategory should be weighted differently, instead of the current 25% of the score for each subcategory.

_What weighting scheme would be better, and why? Convince us!







What would be the logical reasoning for your changes to the existing methodology? Each category being weighted the same was not an arbitrary or capricious design decision. What's your critique of the way it's currently weighted?_

4) Bass content duration across the entire movie should be factored into the calculation.

_This is related to complaints about 2) above, I think. Bass content duration is already factored into the calculation of the level ratings subcategory. It comes in the form of average RMS levels across the entire mix, and might be considered to be part of the consideration in dynamics as well._

5) Subjective execution scores are unnecessary and should be kept out of the calculation.

_The reasons they were included are numerous. For one, this thread we're on now is all subjective. There's value in people's opinions, but it's not a good tool for comparisons. Thus, to have an objective comparison of bass content in movies/music/etc., maxmercy came up with the objective tools we're discussing. However, he didn't want to completely eliminate the subjective because it's an important component that can be used to account for anomalous scores in other categories, overcome a reviewer's bias in notes/commentary about the film (like mine!







), and penalize a mix for things that don't show up in the measurements, but do show up in the presentation - such as clipping or excessive limiting._

6) Make the subjective execution category an average of all votes.

_This is a really solid recommendation, and I agree. If adopted, we'd prolly round to the nearest whole number value for a movie's final execution score._

7) The top movie mixes frequently exhibit clipping in your comments and measurements. Why? I don't understand?

_If a movie is really loud, or has explosions, crashes, or other "bombastic" effects, it's likely that some of the content is clipped (square waves) or limited. That's just the nature of the beast. You'll notice that the best of the best mixes really minimize the clipped content to only what is probably intentional effects that we expect to sound clipped (due to our ear's sensitivity). Sometimes, it seems the sound designers/mixers make a conscious design decision to employ lots of clipping or limiting, as well as bandwidth limiting (filtering) in the design of the effects, so as to push the overall apparent loudness of their mixes. This isn't necessarily a value judgment as much as it is commentary on what are perceived to be industry practices and/or trends. This is what we're talking about when we refer to the "loudness wars." Without many more of the designers/mixers commenting on this exact deduction, we'll never know._

8] Upgrade the presentation of the rankings in a more user-friendly way.

_Working on it! We'll see what we can come up with, but stay tuned._


Thanks for the comments so far, fellas. Keep it coming. I take no offense to anyone who brings up reasonable issues in a manner that isn't just picking fights.


----------



## MKtheater

Thanks Nube, I never really looked at the subjective part as a way to penalize a movie like Nemo. I bet bias of one's system has a huge roll meaning if one loves 50hz they would rate Avengers better than say Elysium which has 10-20hz stuff because they really don't get 10-20hz. It is all good just giving my opinion and I took my subjective opinion out of the subjective ratings and always vote the average of the others and round to the closet whole number.


----------



## Toe

Thanks for the great post Nube. I am guessing that I am just not fully understanding all the details of the grading system after reading what you just wrote.







Sorry. Off to do some reading.....


----------



## basshead81

Just finished Gravity...great Bass mix! Movie was too short, but that is not for this thread. Loved the low end rumbles while the rest of the track was fairly quiet. I would rate 4.5 stars.


----------



## JapanDave

I also just finished Gravity. That movie gave me a headache. No1, the spining scenes almost made me nauseous. No2, the bass was there is just about every scene, although not the really low stuff, but enough to make a droning effect. Not impressed at all, although the sound effects were quite good IMO.


----------



## AJ72

Watched Finding Nemo Darla scene (fish tank tap) today on a Triax. What a great bass scene that is. I know its not the longest scene but wondering why it's not mentioned that much here? Maybe I've missed the comments as its an older movie?


----------



## lefthandluke

first of all nube, i think data-bass is a terrific site...


i became aware of its existence only about a month ago, and have since joined and participated in several polls...


personally, i would leave things as they are


that said...it seems, as it always is, that most suggestions for change concern the SUBJECTIVE input...pardon the pun, but why subject your site to subjectivity period...?


take a look at the execution poll for "escape plan"...


23% rate it a 5 star movie


31% rate it a 4 star movie


46% rate it a 3 star movie


the voters are respected members whose opinions i value...but c'mon whose to say who is right or wrong here?


i guess the point is...you have the hard numbers concerning bass measurements...they are not disputable


why bring subjectivity into the equation...?


after all...the site is DATA-bass


----------



## HeffeMusic

I am basing this on the audio portion only for these 2 movies. I thought Gravity was amazing! Totally original sound mix. I watched the newThor movie and Just walked away with the same old been there done that feeling.


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15120#post_24424419
> 
> 
> I also just finished Gravity. That movie gave me a headache. No1, the spining scenes almost made me nauseous. No2, the bass was there is just about every scene, although not the really low stuff, but enough to make a droning effect. Not impressed at all, although the sound effects were quite good IMO.


Ditto. Not a bass demo for me.


----------



## kong

Watched Gravity on Wednesday night and I will agree Overall sound presentation was perfectly executed(5.0), bass was (3.0) in my rankings.


Watched Thor 2 last night and Overall sound presentation was a (2.5-3). I felt that the center channel mix was lacking throughout the movie? Bass was a (4-4.5).


Put metallica through the never on again. Overall 5.0, bass 4.5(no ULF going on but this is my first go to disc before demoing scuba Steve or super Leo discs for ULF).


----------



## CheYC

I watched Through the Never a few nights ago, what an awesome audio track! that bass drum was hitting nicely.


----------



## blazar

I agree, gravity bass was so so but then again there arent too many situations where bass was appropropriate. Most of the movie was from the helmet sounds and the inside of spaceships. Outside the ship with all the action going on it should be almost completely quiet since there is no air...


----------



## teckademic

You guys ever watch trailers off hdtrailers.net? A lot of trailers on there have some really deep bass. The trailer for 300 and Godzilla have some pretty deep sweeps, well deep for me at least.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15120_40#post_24425234
> 
> 
> Watched Gravity on Wednesday night and I will agree Overall sound presentation was perfectly executed(5.0), bass was (3.0) in my rankings.
> 
> 
> Watched Thor 2 last night and Overall sound presentation was a (2.5-3). I felt that the center channel mix was lacking throughout the movie? Bass was a (4-4.5).
> 
> 
> Put metallica through the never on again. Overall 5.0, bass 4.5(no ULF going on but this is my first go to disc before demoing scuba Steve or super Leo discs for ULF).



Did you feel the "Thor 2" soundtrack to not match the on screen content? And I take it you meant the dialog wasn't as clear or loud in level as the rest of the mix? Or is this mostly in comparison to "Gravity"?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15120_40#post_24425329
> 
> 
> I watched Through the Never a few nights ago, what an awesome audio track! that bass drum was hitting nicely.



There seems to be conflicting reports on "Thor 2" from ho! hum! to awesome! I'm hoping for the latter tonight when I watch it! If it's remotely anything like the first it should be killer


----------



## nube

Thor 2 is good, not great. Much like Ender's Game, although it's a little less powerful than that.


How nice has this thread been since that one loudmouth took an early retirement?


----------



## Niroe64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15120#post_24425234
> 
> 
> Watched Thor 2 last night and Overall sound presentation was a (2.5-3). I felt that the center channel mix was lacking throughout the movie? Bass was a (4-4.5).



I was just talking about this on it's AVS review thread, I felt the sound was decent, clear to understand and distinguished but it was on the quiet side. However, I think the dialogue was fine and that the sound effects and music didn't match the action on screen.


The bass was pretty good, particularly in the beginning when Thor brings his hammer down. It wasn't a disappointing mix by any means just not too involving IMO besides the bass and dialogue.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15120#post_24421884
> 
> 
> 5) Subjective execution scores are unnecessary and should be kept out of the calculation.
> 
> _The reasons they were included are numerous. For one, this thread we're on now is all subjective. There's value in people's opinions, but it's not a good tool for comparisons. Thus, to have an objective comparison of bass content in movies/music/etc., maxmercy came up with the objective tools we're discussing. However, he didn't want to completely eliminate the subjective because it's an important component that can be used to account for anomalous scores in other categories, overcome a reviewer's bias in notes/commentary about the film (like mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and penalize a mix for things that don't show up in the measurements, but do show up in the presentation - such as clipping or excessive limiting._
> 
> 6) Make the subjective execution category an average of all votes.
> 
> _This is a really solid recommendation, and I agree. If adopted, we'd prolly round to the nearest whole number value for a movie's final execution score._
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments so far, fellas. Keep it coming. I take no offense to anyone who brings up reasonable issues in a manner that isn't just picking fights.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15120#post_24424660
> 
> 
> first of all nube, i think data-bass is a terrific site...
> 
> 
> i became aware of its existence only about a month ago, and have since joined and participated in several polls...
> 
> 
> personally, i would leave things as they are
> 
> 
> that said...it seems, as it always is, that most suggestions for change concern the SUBJECTIVE input...pardon the pun, but why subject your site to subjectivity period...?
> 
> 
> take a look at the execution poll for "escape plan"...
> 
> 
> 23% rate it a 5 star movie
> 
> 
> 31% rate it a 4 star movie
> 
> 
> 46% rate it a 3 star movie
> 
> 
> the voters are respected members whose opinions i value...but c'mon whose to say who is right or wrong here?
> 
> 
> i guess the point is...you have the hard numbers concerning bass measurements...they are not disputable
> 
> 
> why bring subjectivity into the equation...?
> 
> 
> after all...the site is DATA-bass



I believe that subjective voters should have to submit a FR from the LP to become eligible. Then, the voting can be tabulated by F3 or some such qualifier.


Invariably, the subjective comments go something like this...


"Man, I don't see what all the fuss is about with that scene... I think it's not even one star."










That' sort of comment will get a pass under "IMO". But, when you see the scene graphed and the commenter's FR:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1188909  


The comment is no longer a valid opinion because the commenter didn't experience the scene at all.


In other situations, a poster may have a +10dB hump at 40 Hz and the movie he's raving about has all of its low end effects centered at 40 Hz with a steep filter just below that.


Without a qualifier, subjective opinions are just plain confusing.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Banned most likely


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15150#post_24426393
> 
> 
> Banned most likely



I'm still here...............


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15150#post_24426395
> 
> 
> I'm still here...............


Damn. Can't get rid of him!!!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15150#post_24426401
> 
> 
> Damn. Can't get rid of him!!!



ROFL!


BTW - hitting you via PM in 3, 2, 1


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I would like to rate on data bass but I feel I am still new to experiencing movies with my VTF. I think most here have a better judgement than I, so I will learn from others.


I got a chance to watch Gravity a few times, I liked the sound design and how the bass was used to mimic what the characters are feeling/hearing. Definitely put me smack dab in space with them. Watching this movie at a decent volume level definitely brings a smile to my face!


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15120#post_24425657
> 
> 
> Did you feel the "Thor 2" soundtrack to not match the on screen content? And I take it you meant the dialog wasn't as clear or loud in level as the rest of the mix? Or is this mostly in comparison to "Gravity"?
> 
> There seems to be conflicting reports on "Thor 2" from ho! hum! to awesome! I'm hoping for the latter tonight when I watch it! If it's remotely anything like the first it should be killer



I'm with you on this. Some have reported killer bass and some have not. Post up on your thoughts. I thought Thor hit really hard on my Hsu subs. Once I get one of the drivers back from Hsu I will be watching Thor-2 for sure.

And yes I will also have to watch Oblivion one more time for the fourth time. That movie is just awesome in all aspects !!


----------



## bori

The Great and powerful OZ has some great bass!


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Follz20*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15120#post_24420266
> 
> 
> This was pretty unexpected I must say... usually films like this have the usual 20/30hz HPF in place.
> 
> 
> Homefront:


Thanks for this one







I passed it by a few times and after seeing the chart, I had to watch it and it was all that and then some










Also watched "Ninja Shadow of a Tear" Lots of bass, but all at the wrong times. It just didn't go well with the on screen action, which was very good.


----------



## Toe

Was hoping Nube or someone else could possibly graph a scene for me in Gravity at some point if it's not too much trouble (no worries if it's a pain). This is more for selfish reasons since this scene is making my 12/2 Ultra struggle a bit with a farting/shuttering type noise and I am just curious where the bass is hitting at this moment. Only other time I have heard this sub do this is in The Conjuring during a brief bass scene near the beginning of the film.


If it's not too much trouble, it is from 36:46-36:50. There are a few moments that trip it up as well up to about 37:15 or so, but those 4 seconds are the big one and I am just curious what is going on here. My PB13s don't have an issue with this scene, so it is just my aging 12/2 that cant keep up for whatever reason.


Might be time to upgrade this sub to something else ported (since my 13s are ported I assume it would be good to stay in line with that) with a couple 15s or something. Not ready to revamp the whole sub system to sealed quite yet, so this would be more of a Band-Aid solution until that day.


----------



## MKtheater

What tunes are you running on the 12/2 and 13's.


----------



## nube

Sorry Toe, but The Conjuring has a BR disc structure error that prevents me from extracting the digital content, and I don't want to risk downloading a rip...for accuracy and ethical reasons.







I wish I could measure it to see how it compares, but I really didn't think it was that special. The movie itself certainly didn't scare me much aside from a few shocker moments, and its content's bandwidth and design, while being OK, was more suited to a ported sub I thought - heavy at ~20Hz and ~27Hz or something.


I generally don't watch a whole lot of horror movies, but the Exorcism of Emily Rose scared the crap outta me for several months, mostly when I'd
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) wake up at 3am, wandering around the house for a glass of water, wondering when an entity would come try to pry its way inside my sleep-addled brain.







The Conjuring just didn't affect me like that.


As to the movie Homefront's graph, sorry to burst everyone's bubble, but that 13Hz peak is contained in exactly 1 effect, which is somewhere around 10-15s long, and isn't even the highest peak in the movie. I dunno why that graph didn't catch it (maybe due to the rip it was taken from, or Follz20's settings?), but there's a much (+6dB) louder peak at 26Hz, not coincidentally from the same exact scene and effect. Most of that movie's bass content is higher in the range, from 30-50Hz, and it won't be breaking any records from any objective standpoint. Just FYI!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15120#post_24426298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15120#post_24421884
> 
> 
> 5) Subjective execution scores are unnecessary and should be kept out of the calculation.
> 
> _The reasons they were included are numerous. For one, this thread we're on now is all subjective. There's value in people's opinions, but it's not a good tool for comparisons. Thus, to have an objective comparison of bass content in movies/music/etc., maxmercy came up with the objective tools we're discussing. However, he didn't want to completely eliminate the subjective because it's an important component that can be used to account for anomalous scores in other categories, overcome a reviewer's bias in notes/commentary about the film (like mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and penalize a mix for things that don't show up in the measurements, but do show up in the presentation - such as clipping or excessive limiting._
> 
> 6) Make the subjective execution category an average of all votes.
> 
> _This is a really solid recommendation, and I agree. If adopted, we'd prolly round to the nearest whole number value for a movie's final execution score._
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments so far, fellas. Keep it coming. I take no offense to anyone who brings up reasonable issues in a manner that isn't just picking fights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15120#post_24424660
> 
> 
> first of all nube, i think data-bass is a terrific site...
> 
> 
> i became aware of its existence only about a month ago, and have since joined and participated in several polls...
> 
> 
> personally, i would leave things as they are
> 
> 
> that said...it seems, as it always is, that most suggestions for change concern the SUBJECTIVE input...pardon the pun, but why subject your site to subjectivity period...?
> 
> 
> take a look at the execution poll for "escape plan"...
> 
> 
> 23% rate it a 5 star movie
> 
> 
> 31% rate it a 4 star movie
> 
> 
> 46% rate it a 3 star movie
> 
> 
> the voters are respected members whose opinions i value...but c'mon whose to say who is right or wrong here?
> 
> 
> i guess the point is...you have the hard numbers concerning bass measurements...they are not disputable
> 
> 
> why bring subjectivity into the equation...?
> 
> 
> after all...the site is DATA-bass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that subjective voters should have to submit a FR from the LP to become eligible. Then, the voting can be tabulated by F3 or some such qualifier.
> 
> 
> Invariably, the subjective comments go something like this...
> 
> 
> "Man, I don't see what all the fuss is about with that scene... I think it's not even one star."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That' sort of comment will get a pass under "IMO". But, when you see the scene graphed and the commenter's FR:
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1188909
> 
> 
> The comment is no longer a valid opinion because the commenter didn't experience the scene at all.
> 
> 
> In other situations, a poster may have a +10dB hump at 40 Hz and the movie he's raving about has all of its low end effects centered at 40 Hz with a steep filter just below that.
> 
> 
> Without a qualifier, subjective opinions are just plain confusing.
Click to expand...




I am not sure that everyone uses settings where you can see what is going on in the waterfall. Let's see what your waterfall shows for this sample. Movie is called "Drive". The waterfall starts at 4 minutes and 45 seconds.



For a comparison, everyone else is welcome to post their own waterfalls of this same scene with whatever settings that you prefer to use.



The complete movie can be found at the link below. Just start your waterfall at 4 minutes and 45 seconds.


http://www.crackle.com/c/drive/drive/2491394 




When you watch the movie, listen for the repeat bass beats of 1beat - 1 beat - 1, 2, 3 beats. You can see the repeat bass beats in the waterfall below.


Can you see the repeat bass beats on your waterfalls when you use your settings?



Also note the recorded content in the 0-1Hz FFT bin on this sample.



 





Just for fun, here is the in room waterfall of the same scene. Microphone and soundcard used were the built in units from my laptop with no correction factors. If you look close you can see the laptop fan running at a steady 90 Hz.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15150#post_24426733
> 
> 
> Sorry Toe, but The Conjuring has a BR disc structure error that prevents me from extracting the digital content, and I don't want to risk downloading a rip...for accuracy and ethical reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could measure it to see how it compares, but I really didn't think it was that special. The movie itself certainly didn't scare me much aside from a few shocker moments, and its content's bandwidth and design, while being OK, was more suited to a ported sub I thought - heavy at ~20Hz and ~27Hz or something.
> 
> 
> I generally don't watch a whole lot of horror movies, but the Exorcism of Emily Rose scared the crap outta me for several months, mostly when I'd
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) wake up at 3am, wandering around the house for a glass of water, wondering when an entity would come try to pry its way inside my sleep-addled brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Conjuring just didn't affect me like that.
> 
> 
> As to the movie Homefront's graph, sorry to burst everyone's bubble, but that 13Hz peak is contained in exactly 1 effect, which is somewhere around 10-15s long, and isn't even the highest peak in the movie. I dunno why that graph didn't catch it (maybe due to the rip it was taken from, or Follz20's settings?), but there's a much (+6dB) louder peak at 26Hz, not coincidentally from the same exact scene and effect. Most of that movie's bass content is higher in the range, from 30-50Hz, and it won't be breaking any records from any objective standpoint. Just FYI!



Ha!







Agreed on Emily Rose! That one scared me as well!


The scene I was hoping to see graphed though is from Gravity (sorry as I probably was not clear about that in my post) from 36:46-36:50. Only reason I brought up Conjuring is it's the only other time I can recall my old 12/2 making this noise I heard in Gravity.



MK,


I run all 4 subs in 15hz mode (well, technically 16hz mode on the 12/2).


----------



## notnyt

Personally, I think there should be some subjectivity involved, but as previously mentioned, without an idea of what the system can do, subjective reviews don't carry much weight.


However, just rating a movie from bass levels and extension alone only tell part of the picture.


----------



## nube

Sorry, Toe, it was clear I just misread it. Here's your scene, from 36.46-36.50:

 


Loud 26Hz content. I bet the gain on the 12/2 is too high and your amp's clipping on that passage. I can't imagine what else it could be?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15150#post_24426995
> 
> 
> Sorry, Toe, it was clear I just misread it. Here's your scene, from 36.46-36.50:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loud 26Hz content. I bet the gain on the 12/2 is too high and your amp's clipping on that passage. I can't imagine what else it could be?




Thanks! Much appreciated!










I find it odd that this scene (and the Conjuring one which was even higher up around 40 IIRC) would clip the amp/trip up the sub, but something like OHF WM scene at the same volume level (both at -1) does not have any audible issues? Any idea why?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15150#post_24426995
> 
> 
> Sorry, Toe, it was clear I just misread it. Here's your scene, from 36.46-36.50:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loud 26Hz content. I bet the gain on the 12/2 is too high and your amp's clipping on that passage. I can't imagine what else it could be?






Your waterfall has that smeared look. I don't think that the waterfall represents reality. The PvA should be close enough.


Try the sample clip that I posted above and see what you get for a waterfall!


----------



## bossobass

Hey J,


We've been through this before with the settings thing. I see now you've at least added some more detail to the low end vs your previous full range settings (nice work... much better), but it's just not enough detail for me.


You've said several times that my SL graphs are "smeared". I disagree. You're just used to seeing the pixelated version from your own and others' settings.


Here's your old settings, Nube's current settings, my old settings and my new settings. The 2 on the left are not the same scene as the one I used of my old vs new on the right, but the Bosso comparo is the exact scene clip:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1188917  


Your old (non-decimated) settings were unreadably lacking detail in the subwoofer bandwidth. When you're scrolling in real time and you have 66 bars vs 6 bars in the first decade you' certainly might feel the 11 times more resolution appears to smeared vs the grossly pixelated version.


It's like a lower rez pixelated photo vs a higher rez version:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1188920  


Readers get the idea with the old settings vs the new higher rez settings, but I've moved on to using SL to compare amplifiers and subwoofer systems and I need the resolution to pick nits from the graphs.


I believe the point your trying to make with the Drive scene is your painfully slow scroll speed. Yes, it gives you a highly "zoomed out" overview but again, not enough detail for me. When you have a pixelated presentation and then you squeeze the graph it becomes impossible to see any detail in the effects.


I don't have drive and don't want to download it. I've saved your cap and when I get the disc, I'll cap the same scene using my settings.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15150#post_24427066
> 
> 
> Hey J,
> 
> 
> We've been through this before with the settings thing. I see now you've at least added some more detail to the low end vs your previous full range settings (nice work... much better), but it's just not enough detail for me.
> 
> 
> You've said several times that my SL graphs are "smeared". I disagree. You're just used to seeing the pixelated version from your own and others' settings.
> 
> 
> Here's your old settings, Nube's current settings, my old settings and my new settings. The 2 on the left are not the same scene as the one I used of my old vs new on the right, but the Bosso comparo is the exact scene clip:
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1188917
> 
> 
> Your old (non-decimated) settings were unreadably lacking detail in the subwoofer bandwidth. When you're scrolling in real time and you have 66 bars vs 6 bars in the first decade you' certainly might feel the 11 times more resolution appears to smeared vs the grossly pixelated version.
> 
> 
> It's like a lower rez pixelated photo vs a higher rez version:
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1188920
> 
> 
> Readers get the idea with the old settings vs the new higher rez settings, but I've moved on to using SL to compare amplifiers and subwoofer systems and I need the resolution to pick nits from the graphs.
> 
> 
> I believe the point your trying to make with the Drive scene is your painfully slow scroll speed. Yes, it gives you a highly "zoomed out" overview but again, not enough detail for me. When you have a pixelated presentation and then you squeeze the graph it becomes impossible to see any detail in the effects.
> 
> 
> I don't have drive and don't want to download it. I've saved your cap and when I get the disc, I'll cap the same scene using my settings.




You don't download Drive. You just play it (streaming) on your PC / laptop. I stream from that site direct on my TV and from my laptop.


I disagree with your analysis.


You do not produce a high res waterfall. You have an overly smoothed waterfall that overlaps adjacent lines in an extreme manner. Your FFT samples take way too long to calculate. You just blur the pixelated waterfall lines together so they do not look pixelated. You miss transients that are not very quick.



Try the sample that I supplied above with your settings. Note that you have to listen to the sound rack to have an idea on what you are looking for in the waterfall.



If you give me your FFT and decimate settings, I will produce that "smeared" waterfall for you.


----------



## DreamWarrior

Just watched Ender's Game and, maybe it's just because I'm only 2.2, but the downmix was very quiet. I normally cannot watch entire movies at "reference" (XT-32 calibrated on Denon 4311ci) in my untreated room, it gets uncomfortable and the room ringing begins to dominate and annoy me. But this one stayed quite clear at that point but still lacked a little sub impact....


Also, re-watched Metallica's "Through the Never". This was another one that was odd for me. I started watching it last week and the default track was the 2.0 track. I hated it...I had to crank the subs hot to get any impact, the vocals were lacking, it just seemed bad to me. Then, today, I switched to the multi-channel track (downmixed of course by my receiver to 2.2) and it was a completely different experience. It sounded awesome and quite a few songs I found myself pulling the MV up +6 over reference and still crystal clear (though I should probably have hooked up my omnimic, because I'm sure I should have restrained myself a bit...).


I wonder if these just mess with my system because it's not a full surround set-up? Like it's muting the overall levels such that MV 0 is no longer reference on these flicks due to something in the downmix flags.... Is that possible?


----------



## pokekevin

I can't tell but is this a pixel debate?? lol


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15150#post_24427909
> 
> 
> Just watched Ender's Game and, maybe it's just because I'm only 2.2, but the downmix was very quiet. I normally cannot watch entire movies at "reference" (XT-32 calibrated on Denon 4311ci) in my untreated room, it gets uncomfortable and the room ringing begins to dominate and annoy me. But this one stayed quite clear at that point but still lacked a little sub impact....


I rented the BD from Netflix, and that version has only DD audio. That raises the possibility that when you downmixed it the DRC was activated. Some AVRs do that even though it is not required. One way to tell is to listen to it without downmixing, and switch the DRC on/off. It should be obvious. The with downmixing try again. If DRC mode makes no difference, it's on.


The solution in that case would be to do the DD decoding in the BD player, then do the PCM downmixing in the AVR.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15150#post_24427066
> 
> 
> Hey J,
> 
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1188920
> 
> 
> Readers get the idea with the old settings vs the new higher rez settings, but I've moved on to using SL to compare amplifiers and subwoofer systems and I need the resolution to pick nits from the graphs.



DPI means nothing on a monitor, since it is pixels that display the image. Now if you were printing that image DPI certainly comes into play. That example is fundamentally wrong in every aspect in regards to resolution and DPI for that matter.


----------



## audiofan1

I viewed "Thor 2" tonight and I can understand both the awesomeness and less than comments and will agree the center channel impact was not as pinpoint as most movies, but mixed more for a wider & deeper onscreen presentation you either like or don't its almost a reverse MOS effect







except here there is tons of bass and ELF and put to good use, its only the lack of higher level directional cues from the center image that was keeping this mix from hitting as hard on all scenes like "Thor" or say the Avengers none the less when effects were placed in other channels it was down right theatrical! coupled with taut, deep well defined ELF. As a test I plan on using the Flat setting on Audyssey to restore that last bit of upper end to see if it helps and may try a center enhancement or perhaps center bump (first time) to see if it changes the overall balance, but I will say, I personaly enjoyed its big theatrical sound as is


----------



## lefthandluke

well, i watched "gravity" for the 2nd time last nite...


i gotta say i was even more impressed this go-round...the bass is outstanding



i thought some of the soundtrack (debris scenes) to be a little overcooked (reminded me of the train wreck in "super 8") but overall nicely done...



at the risk of groans, i thought the bass in "gravity" really "pulled me into" the movie...


----------



## Niroe64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15150#post_24428130
> 
> 
> well, i watched "gravity" for the 2nd time last nite...



Just watched it tonight for the 1st time with the wife. I really liked the bass and the mood it helped to establish as others have mentioned before me. Really loved the sound mix overall as well but I agree some scenes were a little loud about halfway through and on but I feel this is intentional and I can just chalk it up to dynamics







I could have turned it down a bit helping to tame those "overcooked" parts and been perfectly fine and satisfied still.


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15100_100#post_24428130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the risk of groans, i thought the bass in "gravity" really "pulled me into" the movie...



It really added weight to the soundtrack.....


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15150#post_24428183
> 
> 
> It really added weight to the soundtrack.....







...(groan)


----------



## JChin

FYI, Best Buy has a sale "Buy One for $9.99 and Get One Free" on select Blu-Rays movies.


Two on the list are: Battle: Los Angeles, Black Hawk Down


----------



## Shift




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15150#post_24428522
> 
> 
> FYI, Best Buy has a sale "Buy One for $9.99 and Get One Free" on select Blu-Rays movies.
> 
> 
> Two on the list are: Battle: Los Angeles, Black Hawk Down



I got both, so no deal for me


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15150#post_24427066
> 
> 
> 
> Readers get the idea with the old settings vs the new higher rez settings, but I've moved on to using SL to compare amplifiers and subwoofer systems and I need the resolution to pick nits from the graphs.
> 
> *I believe the point your trying to make with the Drive scene is your painfully slow scroll speed.* Yes, it gives you a highly "zoomed out" overview but again, not enough detail for me. When you have a pixelated presentation and then you squeeze the graph it becomes impossible to see any detail in the effects.
> 
> 
> I don't have drive and don't want to download it. I've saved your cap and when I get the disc, I'll cap the same scene using my settings.






I have the crawl speed set so that I can get about 35 seconds of content on one graph. Each time division that is marked on the waterfall is for 5 seconds. You can easily see anything that you want to see by zooming in with your browser. IE and Google Chrome have the Zoom function.


Note that there are 5 clear beats per 5 second time interval in the bass range. I am positive that you can not see the individual beats with your SL settings.


Note that widescreen and standard monitors will use a different crawl speed. I am trying to get my Windows 8 laptop and my Windows XP desktop to look "the same" on these waterfalls.


How many seconds of content should be seen on the full scale waterfall by your standards?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15150#post_24427945
> 
> 
> I can't tell but is this a pixel debate?? lol




No. It is the FFT window time vs the bin resolution trade off debate. You can use the very fine bin resolution to see very slow low frequency sweeps, but not for real live content. Each waterfall line overlaps the next so much that all that you can see when you look at real content is a smeared waterfall effect when you use a very small bin size.


My FFT window time is about 0.7 seconds.


Bosso and others use a FFT window time of about 7 seconds.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15180#post_24428890
> 
> 
> I have the crawl speed set so that I can get about 35 seconds of content on one graph.
> 
> 
> How many seconds of content should be seen on the full scale waterfall by your standards?



Yes, J... I can read a graph, thanks.


How many seconds you get on a single graph is irrelevant. The size of your graph and the scroll speed determines that. Get rid of the useless bar graph and expand the height of your graph if you want more seconds of capture/graph and stop showing bandwidth that's irrelevant to the thread while you're at it.










Taking one of my caps and squeezing the horizontal (bandwidth) to match your posted Drive graph, then squeezing your vertical (time) to match mine, we get this:

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1189027  


Your scroll speed is too slow and your resolution is too coarse to discern much of anything from your graphs.


You also need to zoom into the color graph by adjusting the offset or changing the visible range (in dB) of the scale. These movies are consistently a maximum of 30dB dynamic range, so why would you set the scale to 100dB? It may be more accurate to set the offset to '0', as Maxmercy and Nube have argued, but if your visible scale in dB is 100 you are showing only 1/3 to 1/4 of the color scale. Again, far too little detail for me.


Whatever floats your boat, but stop trying to dictate what others should use, with a different set of rules every couple of years.


And, please use your browser to zoom the posted graph comparison and post the results, the lack of detail in your graph will only become more apparent.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15180#post_24429166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15180#post_24428890
> 
> 
> I have the crawl speed set so that I can get about 35 seconds of content on one graph.
> 
> 
> How many seconds of content should be seen on the full scale waterfall by your standards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, J... I can read a graph, thanks.
> 
> 
> How many seconds you get on a single graph is irrelevant. The size of your graph and the scroll speed determines that. Get rid of the useless bar graph and expand the height of your graph if you want more seconds of capture/graph and stop showing bandwidth that's irrelevant to the thread while you're at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking one of my caps and squeezing the horizontal (bandwidth) to match your posted Drive graph, then squeezing your vertical (time) to match mine, we get this:
> 
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/1189027
> 
> 
> Your scroll speed is too slow and your resolution is too coarse to discern much of anything from your graphs.
> 
> 
> You also need to zoom into the color graph by adjusting the offset or changing the visible range (in dB) of the scale. These movies are consistently a maximum of 30dB dynamic range, so why would you set the scale to 100dB? It may be more accurate to set the offset to '0', as Maxmercy and Nube have argued, but if your visible scale in dB is 100 you are showing only 1/3 to 1/4 of the color scale. Again, far too little detail for me.
> 
> 
> Whatever floats your boat, but stop trying to dictate what others should use, with a different set of rules every couple of years.
> 
> 
> And, please use your browser to zoom the posted graph comparison and post the results, the lack of detail in your graph will only become more apparent.
Click to expand...



Smeared and overlapped time span!


Why don't you spend a 1/2 hour and prove it to me with a sample waterfall of the content that I provided a link to? A picture is worth a million words.


The link that I provide for the Drive movie is a streaming media link. Just click on the link and then start the movie. After the commercial you can control the movie with your mouse. Simply start the movie and advance to the 4 minute and 45 second area. Just set your soundcard input to stereo mix for use with SL.


No matter what you claim that your SL settings do, prove it. Show me a "Drive" movie waterfall that shows the 5 bass beats in a 5 second time period that matches up with the constant bass repeat that occurs in that movie.


Also note SL settings for a widescreen display will vary from a 4x3 screen setting. My scroll speed is adequate for a Windows 8 widescreen laptop.


----------



## emerson1

Does Jurassic Park The Lost World not deliver like 1 and 2 do? Didn't see it on the list and couldn't find anything about it in the thread.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emerson1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15100_100#post_24429620
> 
> 
> Does Jurassic Park The Lost World not deliver like 1 and 2 do? Didn't see it on the list and couldn't find anything about it in the thread.


 

 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10900_100#post_23809936

 

JP3 is the best, then 1, and 2...is pretty bad.


----------



## DreamWarrior




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15150#post_24427950
> 
> 
> I rented the BD from Netflix, and that version has only DD audio. That raises the possibility that when you downmixed it the DRC was activated. Some AVRs do that even though it is not required. One way to tell is to listen to it without downmixing, and switch the DRC on/off. It should be obvious. The with downmixing try again. If DRC mode makes no difference, it's on.
> 
> 
> The solution in that case would be to do the DD decoding in the BD player, then do the PCM downmixing in the AVR.


You mean set the BD to PCM w/ downmix and switch DRC off in the BD player? I'm not sure if there is any way to 100% disable DRC in the receiver, though I suppose that'd be ideal. Not even sure if there is any way in the receiver to tell if it's been activated.


Anyone know if the Denon 4311ci can disable DRC and/or at least show me it's been activated. I suppose I can Google it, but if anyone knows off-hand, that'd be nice







.


----------



## tboe77

You can disable it, but you have to do it while a DD source is playing, AFAIK.


----------



## lefthandluke

just watched "world war z"...


i'm sure i'm the last one to see this, but, criminy...


when the grenade goes off within the city walls is intense stuff...


very similar (to me anyway) to the rope breaking on tom cruise scene in "oblivion"...


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15180#post_24430211
> 
> 
> just watched "world war z"...
> 
> 
> i'm sure i'm the last one to see this, but, criminy...
> 
> 
> when the grenade goes off within the city walls is intense stuff...
> 
> 
> very similar (to me anyway) to the rope breaking on tom cruise scene in "oblivion"...


When I first heard the WWZ grenade bass sweep it IMMEDIATELY became my all-time favorite bass sweep. The Oblivion sweep is nice, but to me, significantly pales in comparison in a system that can hit 10Hz (or lower) LOUD.


The WWZ sweep is the only one I'm currently aware of that goes down to 10Hz at high level, and at that frequency, I can feel the individual pulses in the 10Hz shudder at the end of the sweep and it's fantastic!




Max


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Yeah the wwz grenade is up there for my all time favorite bass demo scenes.


Also super lycan

Darla

Skadoosh

Street fight (TIH)


But the wwz grenade is the first I remember rewinding it during my first viewing. I was like what..... Did that just really happen?!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15180#post_24430320
> 
> 
> Yeah the wwz grenade is up there for my all time favorite bass demo scenes.
> 
> 
> Also super lycan
> 
> Darla
> 
> Skadoosh
> 
> Street fight (TIH)
> 
> 
> But the wwz grenade is the first I remember rewinding it during my first viewing. I was like what..... Did that just really happen?!



I watched UA last night before Gravity and that LFE/audio track is just as good every time I watch it! The Super Lycan scene is SO GOOD........







Definitely one of my go-to scenes as well (I like the rest of your list as well).


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15180#post_24430275
> 
> 
> When I first heard the WWZ grenade bass sweep it IMMEDIATELY became my all-time favorite bass sweep. The Oblivion sweep is nice, but to me, significantly pales in comparison in a system that can hit 10Hz (or lower) LOUD.
> 
> 
> The WWZ sweep is the only one I'm currently aware of that goes down to 10Hz at high level, and at that frequency, I can feel the individual pulses in the 10Hz shudder at the end of the sweep and it's fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max




"shudder" is an excellent description...one of the first times i experienced it was when isildur cut the ring of saurons finger in "fellowship of the ring"....



...but not on this level


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15180#post_24430002
> 
> 
> You mean set the BD to PCM w/ downmix and switch DRC off in the BD player?


If the BD player offers that option, you can try it.


I meant to take the 5.1 PCM out of the BD player without downmixing. Let the AVR do that, as then the LFE does not have to be mixed into L/R first as might happen if the BD player's downmix is "stereo."


> Quote:
> I'm not sure if there is any way to 100% disable DRC in the receiver, though I suppose that'd be ideal.


For PCM sources there is no DRC when downmixing, although some AVRs do offer their own "night modes" that work on PCM, even then it can be turned off.


----------



## DreamWarrior




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15180#post_24430098
> 
> 
> You can disable it, but you have to do it while a DD source is playing, AFAIK.


I'll have to look into it....


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15180#post_24430431
> 
> 
> If the BD player offers that option, you can try it.
> 
> 
> I meant to take the 5.1 PCM out of the BD player without downmixing. Let the AVR do that, as then the LFE does not have to be mixed into L/R first as might happen if the BD player's downmix is "stereo."
> 
> For PCM sources there is no DRC when downmixing, although some AVRs do offer their own "night modes" that work on PCM, even then it can be turned off.


Ok, thanks...I'll try it. Otherwise, I guess I'll just have to assume the lower volume is just something odd in my system configuration.... Doesn't bother me, I can certainly just turn it up, but it makes me feel like I'm missing something I shouldn't be, lol.


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15180#post_24430842
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks...I'll try it. Otherwise, I guess I'll just have to assume the lower volume is just something odd in my system configuration.... Doesn't bother me, I can certainly just turn it up, but it makes me feel like I'm missing something I shouldn't be, lol.


There are 2 aspects to low volume. Many have complained that certain movies like Iron Man activated the DRC automatically, and the movie sounded quieter than expected, with less impact.


Another aspect is that when a player applies downmixing with DRC disabled, it must drop the average level to allow for the peak signal increase from adding channels together. In an AVR, the amount of the drop is supposed to be forwarded to the volume control so it is compensated transparently.


When I first read your description I thought it was DRC at work.


----------



## WayneJoy

I also think that Ender's Game has a late night mix. Maybe that was played by mistake.


----------



## the_abbot

Watched a movie called 'Bullet' this afternoon. Holy hell this movie was a surprising bass monster. There is a crazy ULF pulse at the beginning of the movie that actually made My A7-450 bottom out. Or at least I think it did. Will need to test again to make sure that it wasn't something else in the room rattling.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_abbot*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15180#post_24431493
> 
> 
> Watched a movie called 'Bullet' this afternoon. Holy hell this movie was a surprising bass monster. There is a crazy ULF pulse at the beginning of the movie that actually made My A7-450 bottom out. Or at least I think it did. Will need to test again to make sure that it wasn't something else in the room rattling.



With Steve McQueen!


----------



## sdurani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15180#post_24431571
> 
> 
> With Steve McQueen!


The movie he directed just won Best Picture!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

Gravity won the award for Best Sound Editor and Best Sound Mixing.


However, Gravity did not win an award for Best ULF!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdurani*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15180#post_24431728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15180#post_24431571
> 
> 
> With Steve McQueen!
> 
> 
> 
> The movie he directed just won Best Picture!
Click to expand...



He was talking about Steve McQueen, not Steve McQueen.


In any case, neither Steve McQueen nor Steve McQueen had anything to do with the movie in question (Bullet, not Bullitt)!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15180#post_24431786
> 
> 
> Gravity won the award for Best Sound Editor and Best Sound Mixing.
> 
> 
> However, Gravity did not win an award for Best ULF!



Hmm that makes me wonder, has any of the 5 star ULF films won an oscar in Sound Design (not mix)


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15160_40#post_24430320
> 
> 
> Yeah the wwz grenade is up there for my all time favorite bass demo scenes.
> 
> 
> Also super lycan
> 
> Darla
> 
> Skadoosh
> 
> Street fight (TIH)
> 
> 
> But the wwz grenade is the first I remember rewinding it during my first viewing. I was like what..... Did that just really happen?!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15160_40#post_24430405
> 
> 
> I watched UA last night before Gravity and that LFE/audio track is just as good every time I watch it! The Super Lycan scene is SO GOOD........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely one of my go-to scenes as well (I like the rest of your list as well).



Thanks alot guys







I was putting off watching my sealed copy of UA for a later time when things go dry! But gotta admit it was like the first time all over again but seems to stun beyond belief each time and is making my case with the wife for my second sub that much harder







It was great and the movie after viewing for the third time keeps getting better










It's a beast thats hard to contend with


----------



## mo949

Saw Gravity in 3D finally. Sound and visuals are perfect. Bass was used a LOT throughout to good effect. There was one moment where one of my sunfires actually had its soft clipping circuitry kick in for a second or two; i'd never seen that before. Movie could have been better and I wouldn't likely watch it a second time for a few years till I wanted to enjoy the 3d ride and sound again.


----------



## MKtheater

Finally watched Ender's Game, lots of loud bass but I still prefer others. I liked the movie with no expectations going in but I am easy to please







I have not watched Thor 2 yet at reference, twice with the kids.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15180#post_24431878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15180#post_24431786
> 
> 
> Gravity won the award for Best Sound Editor and Best Sound Mixing.
> 
> 
> However, Gravity did not win an award for Best ULF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm that makes me wonder, has any of the 5 star ULF films won an oscar in Sound Design (not mix)
Click to expand...




There is no award for Sound Design.



You can look at the list for Sound Editor and Sound Mixing in the link below.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Academy_award


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15180#post_24434328
> 
> 
> Finally watched Ender's Game, lots of loud bass but I still prefer others. I liked the movie with no expectations going in but I am easy to please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not watched Thor 2 yet at reference, twice with the kids.


 

Same here, finally saw Enders Game. Very good bass, had the glasses in the cabinet rattling. Seemed to be a good over all mix as well. No complaints.


----------



## drewTT

Watched Riddick and thought it had a couple good moments. Nothing very deep, as far as I could tell, but pretty decent.


I would be interested in seeing a chart on the cliff collapse after the dude shoots it up.


----------



## nube

Look at the data-bass measurements post for graphs of that and the obelisk falling scenes.


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14040#post_24342363
> 
> 
> For your consideration, I present All Is Lost (1:24:27-1:25:22):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the OHF Washington Monument scene, but it's still quite long, loud, and very deep.



Suggestions:


B:LA 1:43:45


OZ: Tornado scene


X-Men 1st Class: Missile scene


ALVH: Chapter 10


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15180#post_24428890
> 
> 
> The link that I provide for the Drive movie is a streaming media link. Just click on the link and then start the movie. After the commercial you can control the movie with your mouse. Simply start the movie and advance to the 4 minute and 45 second area.



How is it compared to this section from Drive - Chapter 5?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15210#post_24435549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15180#post_24428890
> 
> 
> The link that I provide for the Drive movie is a streaming media link. Just click on the link and then start the movie. After the commercial you can control the movie with your mouse. Simply start the movie and advance to the 4 minute and 45 second area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it compared to this section from Drive - Chapter 5?
Click to expand...



That looks about right, but your time scale is very long. Couple of minutes on that waterfall.


Is that waterfall taken from the Drive Bluray? There are no Chapters with streaming so it is hard to guess where that waterfall starts.


Give me a start time and I will take a look.


----------



## Flageborg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15210#post_24436508
> 
> 
> Is that waterfall taken from the Drive Bluray? There are no Chapters with streaming so it is hard to guess where that waterfall starts.
> 
> Give me a start time and I will take a look.



Yes, and here is a picture from beginning of scene....


----------



## Skylinestar

@Flageborg @J_Palmer_Cass

could you please post the time frame for that Drive scene?


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15210#post_24436508
> 
> 
> That looks about right, but your time scale is very long. Couple of minutes on that waterfall.
> 
> 
> Is that waterfall taken from the Drive Bluray? There are no Chapters with streaming so it is hard to guess where that waterfall starts.
> 
> 
> Give me a start time and I will take a look.



You said 4 minutes and 45 seconds into the movie. That would not be chapter 5. Also, Flag shows content to 1 Hz and your graph has nothing below 27 Hz.


Dunno about the streaming deal (what's the audio format?) but that stripe down to DC on your graph is def not on the BR version. I wouldn't use the streaming audio for a reference against the BR.


I can see without graphing that what I've been saying about frequency resolution will hold true in this scene, which is not a low frequency effect, but is a complex synth keyboard music score. I'll bet real money that instead of a full frequency spread from 27-60 Hz there are instead a dozen or so frequencies and they're all being blurred into a single horizontal pixelated stripe with you settings.


So, you'll get a getter separation in time (possibly, we'll see), but you'll never be able to distinguish what frequencies make up the composition... not even approximately. As far as the amplitude separation goes, that will be apparent on the amplitude graph and more accurately at that with my settings.


I don't connect my measurements PC to the internet but I wouldn't trust the stream anyway.


I have some time later today so I'll pick up the BR and graph it. In the meanwhile, let's get the time stamp right so we're all on the same page. Start at 0:04:45 and go to 0:05:20. That should fit in your 35 second window and we'll all have the right scene for comparison.


----------



## MemX

Hope you like the film, Bosso, I thought it was good


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15210#post_24437090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15210#post_24436508
> 
> 
> That looks about right, but your time scale is very long. Couple of minutes on that waterfall.
> 
> 
> Is that waterfall taken from the Drive Bluray? There are no Chapters with streaming so it is hard to guess where that waterfall starts.
> 
> 
> Give me a start time and I will take a look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said 4 minutes and 45 seconds into the movie. That would not be chapter 5. Also, Flag shows content to 1 Hz and your graph has nothing below 27 Hz.
> 
> 
> Dunno about the streaming deal (what's the audio format?) but that stripe down to DC on your graph is def not on the BR version. I wouldn't use the streaming audio for a reference against the BR.
> 
> 
> I can see without graphing that what I've been saying about frequency resolution will hold true in this scene, which is not a low frequency effect, but is a complex synth keyboard music score. I'll bet real money that instead of a full frequency spread from 27-60 Hz there are instead a dozen or so frequencies and they're all being blurred into a single horizontal pixelated stripe with you settings.
> 
> 
> So, you'll get a getter separation in time (possibly, we'll see), but you'll never be able to distinguish what frequencies make up the composition... not even approximately. As far as the amplitude separation goes, that will be apparent on the amplitude graph and more accurately at that with my settings.
> 
> 
> I don't connect my measurements PC to the internet but I wouldn't trust the stream anyway.
> 
> 
> I have some time later today so I'll pick up the BR and graph it. In the meanwhile, let's get the time stamp right so we're all on the same page. Start at 0:04:45 and go to 0:05:20. That should fit in your 35 second window and we'll all have the right scene for comparison.
Click to expand...



Yes, the streaming audio is 2.0, so the Bluray will be different. I may buy the disk so I have the correct audio file.


I have a newish Windows 8 laptop with wide screen display. The audio chip used is in the link below. Not sure about that 0-1 Hz area action, but it comes and goes in the same time period every time I do a waterfall. Bin bandwidth is about 1.4 Hz with my settings.


Audio chip details for my laptop sound.

http://www.conexant.com/Product/Audio/pchdaudio/CX20672/Pages/default.aspx 



Here is a new waterfall of Drive starting at 4 min 45 sec from laptop microphone. The scroll interval was set to automatic 87.5% overlap.


 






Here is a second waterfall for the same scene in Drive. In room measured with laptop microphone.


Different settings were used in SL for this waterfall.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15210#post_24437319
> 
> 
> Hope you like the film, Bosso, I thought it was good





Not a bad movie, and the sound track is pretty good.


Drive was nominated for Best Sound Editing in 2011.


----------



## MKtheater

BTW, my spec lab waterfalls using the laptop mic is too low under 20hz. It drops off pretty good as compared to my calibrated behringer mic. The c-weighted RS meter has more low end as well. It is closer to a RS meter with no c-weight which is really low. This actually makes me happy because it means I am closer to having the low end than what I have shown. I have a mic coming that does not need cal files and will match up with my behringer and RS c-weighted mic. Then I can really see what my in room is really doing. Some day I might have to just suck it up and buy a flat to 2hz no cal file mic.


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15210#post_24437457
> 
> 
> Not a bad movie, and the sound track is pretty good.
> 
> 
> Drive was nominated for Best Sound Editing in 2011.


Cool, good stuff










A little bit less of the graphic gore and I think it would have been perfect - did we really need to see body parts destroyed? What's wrong with our imagination?


But I digress...


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flageborg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15210#post_24436615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15210#post_24436508
> 
> 
> Is that waterfall taken from the Drive Bluray? There are no Chapters with streaming so it is hard to guess where that waterfall starts.
> 
> Give me a start time and I will take a look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and here is a picture from beginning of scene....
Click to expand...






I found that scene. Near the 49 minute time stamp. Your waterfall is accurate (sub 20 Hz content). Not much going on in that scene. Just talking and back ground noise (audio recorded outside).


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15210#post_24437538
> 
> 
> BTW, my spec lab waterfalls using the laptop mic is too low under 20hz. It drops off pretty good as compared to my calibrated behringer mic. The c-weighted RS meter has more low end as well. It is closer to a RS meter with no c-weight which is really low. This actually makes me happy because it means I am closer to having the low end than what I have shown. I have a mic coming that does not need cal files and will match up with my behringer and RS c-weighted mic. Then I can really see what my in room is really doing. Some day I might have to just suck it up and buy a flat to 2hz no cal file mic.





Do you have the Dell audio icon on the bottom Windows 8 task bar? If so, make sure all the options are set to OFF!


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15210#post_24437538
> 
> 
> Some day I might have to just suck it up and buy a flat to 2hz no cal file mic.



I have the ACOPacific PS9200 Kit with the 7012 mic. It's the mic B&K and others use to create a mic cal file, and is flat to 2 Hz. The kit has a choice of mic, the preamp/PS/windscreen/adaptors and a sturdy case with compartments for all of the above.

http://www.acopacific.com/PS9200kit.html 


I just sent a quote request for current $$ and freight. I'll ping you when I get that info so you'll have it either way.


----------



## MKtheater

Thanks.


----------



## MKtheater

I disable of the dc offset, noise, and anything else. I just hit disable all but that is in properties of the recording box when you right click the volume icon.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15210#post_24440051
> 
> 
> I have the ACOPacific PS9200 Kit with the 7012 mic. It's the mic B&K and others use to create a mic cal file, and is flat to 2 Hz. The kit has a choice of mic, the preamp/PS/windscreen/adaptors and a sturdy case with compartments for all of the above.
> 
> http://www.acopacific.com/PS9200kit.html
> 
> 
> I just sent a quote request for current $$ and freight. I'll ping you when I get that info so you'll have it either way.



Let me know what you find out, Dave.


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15150_50#post_24428130
> 
> 
> at the risk of groans, i thought the bass in "gravity" really "pulled me into" the movie...



Clearly the Orbit shifter is the most appropriate sub to watch this movie with.


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15210#post_24440051
> 
> 
> I have the ACOPacific PS9200 Kit with the 7012 mic. It's the mic B&K and others use to create a mic cal file, and is flat to 2 Hz. The kit has a choice of mic, the preamp/PS/windscreen/adaptors and a sturdy case with compartments for all of the above.
> 
> http://www.acopacific.com/PS9200kit.html
> 
> 
> I just sent a quote request for current $$ and freight. I'll ping you when I get that info so you'll have it either way.


Hey Bosso,


Thank you very much for posting this link










They have four mic options in that kit, going from the webpage - is there a preferred / best model number to select?


Many thanks!


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15200_100#post_24441170
> 
> 
> Let me know what you find out, Dave.



+1.


PM sent Dave.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15210#post_24441170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bossobass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15210#post_24440051
> 
> 
> I have the ACOPacific PS9200 Kit with the 7012 mic. It's the mic B&K and others use to create a mic cal file, and is flat to 2 Hz. The kit has a choice of mic, the preamp/PS/windscreen/adaptors and a sturdy case with compartments for all of the above.
> 
> http://www.acopacific.com/PS9200kit.html
> 
> 
> I just sent a quote request for current $$ and freight. I'll ping you when I get that info so you'll have it either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you find out, Dave.
Click to expand...




Are you going to spend over $1,500 for a microphone, power supply and preamp?



2006 list price noted in link below. Scan down the page to get by the blank section. The mike and power supply kit went for $1750 and up in 2006!


http://mixonline.com/wnamm2006/new-products-guide/microphones-2006/


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15210#post_24440095
> 
> 
> I disable of the dc offset, noise, and anything else. I just hit disable all but that is in properties of the recording box when you right click the volume icon.





I suspect that we have different sound hardware. When you right click the volume icon you get into the more or less standard audio control area.



Dell audio (if you have it) can be found in Windows 8 by going to Control Panel, Hardware and Sound. If you have Dell Audio, you will see an icon that says Dell. I set all the options to OFF.


----------



## MKtheater

I will check it out.


----------



## audiofan1

Anyone watch or graph" *The Grandmaster*" ? I would love to see comparisons of the DD5.1 english vs. Chinese DTS MA i found the DD 5.1 mixed had the better bass but it may have had to do with the perceived High/mid or channel level bump in the DTS MA track. The overall mix was fantastic with stellar directional cues and great use of the LFE with great room penetration and nice sweeps. As a movie? if martial arts are your thing, its a must see and belongs in the collection as I found it a masterfully done movie and even if its not see it anyway


----------



## sojodave

I have the Grandmaster ordered from Amazon and it should be on my porch tomorrow. Do you have the version Amazon sells or the Hong Kong version. I've heard there are two versions?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15200_40#post_24443863
> 
> 
> I have the Grandmaster ordered from Amazon and it should be on my porch tomorrow. Do you have the version Amazon sells or the Hong Kong version. I've heard there are two versions?



I got my copy from Netflix but will purchase soon







, it was the 108 min US version , from what i understand the HK version is 130 min, despite this, I loved the movie and if opportunity presents I would love to see what was omitted from the US release


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I have it and watched the first 15 mins yesterday. Fantastic bass so far. I was just too tired to watch since it has subtitles.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15200_40#post_24444305
> 
> 
> I have it and watched the first 15 mins yesterday. Fantastic bass so far. I was just too tired to watch since it has subtitles.



I watched late night as well and opted for the english version as I didn't want the subtitles to put me down! This was good due to the fact when I do my soundtrack confirmation and noticed the DTS MA I switched to it but back as I found the DD 5.1 more pleasing, It was late and the volume was at 33-26 db with Dynamic EQ offset to 5 ! I'll have to compare at reference when I purchase .


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15210#post_24444397
> 
> 
> I watched late night as well and opted for the english version as I didn't want the subtitles to put me down! This was good due to the fact when I do my soundtrack confirmation and noticed the DTS MA I switched to it but back as I found the DD 5.1 more pleasing, It was late and the volume was at 33-26 db with Dynamic EQ offset to 5 ! I'll have to compare at reference when I purchase .


I have the English version and it still had subtitles. Could I choose a different track?!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15200_40#post_24444442
> 
> 
> I have the English version and it still had subtitles. Could I choose a different track?!



Perhaps ! there were 2 available on the Netflix rental, english DD5.1 & chinese DTS MA.


----------



## audiofan1

Whilst in the mood for more ! I may checkout "*Saving General Yang*" tonight ,It was recommended a few pages back and it seems Netflix has it available for streaming


----------



## bao01

Can someone point me to list of chapters/scenes for good bass in Tron Legacy? I could not find on first page.

thanks


----------



## MKtheater

Enter the grid and go all the way to the bike battle. Even some eye candy in between. Then you can jump to the club scene and then the air battle scene to the end.


----------



## bao01

ok - thanks


----------



## McStyvie

finally got my hands on pacific rim...hope it is good. The 3D should be awesome, even if the bass is not...


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15240_40#post_24445971
> 
> 
> finally got my hands on pacific rim...hope it is good. The 3D should be awesome, even if the bass is not...



Goods not the word ( awesome) and as for the bass, well lets just say it more than gets the job done


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15240#post_24445971
> 
> 
> finally got my hands on pacific rim...hope it is good. The 3D should be awesome, even if the bass is not...





The movie is excellent on all points..


----------



## Homebrew101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15240_10#post_24447689
> 
> 
> The movie is excellent on all points..



I guess they're right when they say YMMV ... I couldn't make it through the whole thing because of the stry itself although the PQ and audio track was excellent IMO, I knew the Mrs. wouldn't care for the plot so I made sure to watch it when she couldn't but even I just couldn't finish watching the whole thing.


----------



## Venturai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Homebrew101*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15240#post_24448384
> 
> 
> I guess they're right when they say YMMV ... I couldn't make it through the whole thing because of the stry itself although the PQ and audio track was excellent IMO, I knew the Mrs. wouldn't care for the plot so I made sure to watch it when she couldn't but I just couldn't finish it.



Yeah I'm with you, mate. Okay, I can go through it all in one sitting (unlike Transformers), and I gave it 8/10 on imdb, but... excellent on all points? I want some of what he's smoking, that'd help me get through the day


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Homebrew101*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15240#post_24448384
> 
> 
> I guess they're right when they say YMMV ... I couldn't make it through the whole thing because of the stry itself although the PQ and audio track was excellent IMO, I knew the Mrs. wouldn't care for the plot so I made sure to watch it when she couldn't but even I just couldn't finish watching the whole thing.



I hear ya. The writing wasn't that great but I am a sucker for giant robot movies. I've watched it at least 10 times now...lol.


----------



## cjrubes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15240#post_24448555
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. The writing wasn't that great but I am a sucker for giant robot movies. I've watched it at least 10 times now...lol.


 

 

Same here.  I've only watched it fully twice, but lately I've been itching for a third run-through, lol


----------



## Torqdog

As far as the Pacific Rim story goes, like most all comic book popcorn flicks, ya gotta watch in a state of suspended disbelief. It's just a fun, rainy Saturday afternoon flick, nothing more, nothing less. Just turn off the serious critique mode for a couple hours and enjoy.


----------



## Fatshaft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15250_50#post_24449315
> 
> 
> As far as the Pacific Rim story goes, like most all comic book popcorn flicks, ya gotta watch in a state of suspended disbelief. It's just a fun, rainy Saturday afternoon flick, nothing more, nothing less. Just turn off the serious critique mode for a couple hours and enjoy.



I completely agree!

I really enjoyed PR and the 3D is amongst the best I've seen!


----------



## lfe man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13830#post_24317640
> 
> 
> 
> Watched remastered Robocop last night - I can still remember how awesome we thought the laser disc was back in the day
> 
> probably not much below 40-50hz except for occasional shot gun blast and even that had low level-



The 5.1 mix actually have some elf bass(ed-209 footsteps, cobra cannons, gas station explosion etc.), criterion dvd/laserdiscs didnt have anything under 40hz, but 5,1 mix is pretty good atleast in first blu-ray.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Benz1337*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13860#post_24324715
> 
> 
> Thanks for the list!



Clad you liked it


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asere*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13830#post_24315665
> 
> 
> Prometheus is 30hz? WOW I hate to see if it was any lower that movie has serious LFE!



There is deeper bass than 30hz, but yeah 7.1 mix is weaksausace in level compared to dubbed 5.1 mixes on blu-ray. What went wrong in 7.1 mix is still mystery to me.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920#post_24330514
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that's the ice field scene. That brings back memories of going through all my old DVD's when my 2 16-46pc+'s arrived.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13920#post_24330553
> 
> 
> I was commenting on the peak.



That high 30hz area peak is somewhere from that end scene where that new planet is created.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/13950#post_24332558
> 
> 
> Revisited 3 films yesterday
> 
> 
> The Raid – Redemption - Indonesian DTSMA
> 
> If any action fans have not watched Raid – go pick up
> 
> Incredible flick



Cant wait part 2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MuXrN8L9ro 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14100#post_24346567
> 
> 
> I've noticed the Movie Bass list has been updated. To my surprise, the Movie (The Conjuring) is only a 3.5 star ???? I thought that movie hit real hard on the Blu Ray disc edition.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14130#post_24347874
> 
> 
> I agree The Conjuring should be at least 4 star or better IMO. The bass had my stomach muscles clenched and my hair standing up.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14130#post_24347932
> 
> 
> That's because the OP updates them, mostly without input from the other posters nowadays. But I agree, 3.5 is definitely too low.



I think 3,5 is enough for The Conjuring, wasn't that great after all that rave, some loud 30-50hz bass here and there and not much high level under that, thats pretty much all in that movie...though i liked that thunder rumbling after that priest give agreement for exorcism, very realistic sounding on audible bass range.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ozzie Isaac*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14220#post_24357372
> 
> 
> Holy Acronym Batman .... maybe we could add a dictionary to the first post. I've been following this thread for a while, but it's gotten crazy in the last few days!



I've thinked to use that nube's list if its ok to him and put it on first page.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kini62*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14610#post_24375647
> 
> 
> Rewatched Wrath of the Titans last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A seriously good bass movie and a decent movie as far as "monster" movies go. IMO a really terrific all around soundtrack.



Thats been one of my favorite lately on bass movies, that opening dream scene has been one of my short go to demo scenes, also when kronos is starting to wake up have some fun bass.



You guys should seriously check out *Brutal Doom*




[/quote]


Thanks so much for this scott.







Lots of fun been lately with that mod like when that fellow marine said that classic platoon quote "Holy ****! You see that ****ing head come apart, man? I never seen brains like that before, man" after crushed some zombie head with rifle back. Totally rofl moment right there.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14880#post_24387698
> 
> 
> What about Duke Nukem? That's a good old game. Was that ever made into a crappy movie?



Not yet, but if they do, duke must be nobody else than dolph lundgren or no deal.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15000#post_24405556
> 
> 
> 
> In a side note. Been controversially quiet in here. And a certain poster hasn't been around...did he get banned



I hope so.

















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14880#post_24388718
> 
> 
> EDIT: Alsol get those worthless off topic posts the hell out of this thread. The amount of useless spam added by some of you is a complete disaster. Either get the F out of this thread or start posting information of VALUE to anyone instead of ruining this thread for us that are, you know, interested in "MOVIES WITH BASS". IMNSHO



+1000000. Lets try keep this thread in topic from now on, mkay?


----------



## McStyvie

Thanks for the info on PR guys, will let you know how I fare with that


----------



## djbluemax1

Anyone heard word of Titan AE being released on Blu Ray? I just caught part of it on cable in HD and it definitely didn't look like upconverted SD. I've seen several older movies that showed up in HD on cable before the BDs became available. Sure hope they don't pull a Master & Commander on the LFE though.



Max


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lfe man*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15240#post_24449487
> 
> 
> 
> I think 3,5 is enough for The Conjuring, wasn't that great after all that rave, some loud 30-50hz bass here and there and not much high level under that, thats pretty much all in that movie...though i liked that thunder rumbling after that priest give agreement for exorcism, very realistic sounding on audible bass range.



You sure about that?

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12240#post_24012951


----------



## stockmonkey2000

Just a follow up to my earlier comments about Gravity having too much bass, I re-watched part of the movie on my Normal input in 2d and the bass was much better balanced. Still need to determine if the cause was the setting on the input I was using.


----------



## bumprunlogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Homebrew101*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15240#post_24448384
> 
> 
> I guess they're right when they say YMMV ... I couldn't make it through the whole thing because of the stry itself although the PQ and audio track was excellent IMO, I knew the Mrs. wouldn't care for the plot so I made sure to watch it when she couldn't but even I just couldn't finish watching the whole thing.



It's not as bad as Battle Los Angeles.


----------



## AJ72

I agree Conjuring should rate a higher mark.


----------



## bao01

How do you get Black Hawk Down DTS to dig deep? I played Tron and Avengers and the bass is very good. But BHD was underwhelming during Irene.

Is there a setting you need to set on your pre-pro to get the DTS LFE to work better? Is it a more subtle kind of bass that still gets good reviews? I'm just not hearing it compared to other 4.5 and 5.0 movies.


thanks


----------



## bao01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15210#post_24437457
> 
> 
> Not a bad movie, and the sound track is pretty good.
> 
> 
> Drive was nominated for Best Sound Editing in 2011.



IMO, Drive is an extremely well done movie - i have added the BD to my library.

Script, directing, acting, cinematography, editing. Any good bass is just a bonus.


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bao01*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15200_100#post_24452653
> 
> 
> How do you get Black Hawk Down DTS to dig deep? ...BHD was underwhelming during Irene.



You need subs that can go down to single digits with authority. Your JLs are nice, but I believe they have a HPF to protect them. Very few people can do that scene justice.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bao01*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15200_100#post_24452653
> 
> 
> How do you get Black Hawk Down DTS to dig deep? I played Tron and Avengers and the bass is very good. But BHD was underwhelming during Irene.
> 
> Is there a setting you need to set on your pre-pro to get the DTS LFE to work better? Is it a more subtle kind of bass that still gets good reviews? I'm just not hearing it compared to other 4.5 and 5.0 movies.
> 
> 
> thanks


 

You need lots of big subs for the irene scene, I think it goes down to 5hz so good luck trying to play that


----------



## bao01

that would explain it then

thanks


----------



## audiofan1

Agreed on *The Conjuring* an easy 4.5


----------



## bao01

lfe man,

Thanks for great thread and all your hard work - must be a lot of work so i really appreciate it.

Probably the most popular thread on AVS - they should give you a t-shirt or something.


So on the first page is a list of movies (5.0, 4.5. 4.0 etc).

What i would find helpful is the lowest sustained frequency next to each movie title.

e.g. Black Hawk Down, 7 Hz.


Also, a running total of movies counts would be helpful.

e.g.

number of movies on list that go below 20 Hz: all

number of movies on list that go below 18 Hz: 192

number of movies on list that go below 16 Hz: 44

number of movies on list that go below 14 Hz: 17

number of movies on list that go below 12 Hz: 12

number of movies on list that go below 10 Hz: 5

number of movies on list that go below 8 Hz: 3


Also, for 2013, how many BD movies went below, say, 18 Hz? Does anyone know that number?

I think tracking the trend would be interesting - to see if fewer and fewer BDs are being released that go really low.

Or maybe the trend is in other direction, more BDs are being released with very low bass.


just some thoughts


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bao01*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15240_40#post_24452917
> 
> 
> lfe man,
> 
> Thanks for great thread and all your hard work - must be a lot of work so i really appreciate it.
> 
> Probably the most popular thread on AVS - they should give you a t-shirt or something.
> 
> 
> So on the first page is a list of movies (5.0, 4.5. 4.0 etc).
> 
> What i would find helpful is the lowest sustained frequency next to each movie title.
> 
> e.g. Black Hawk Down, 7 Hz.
> 
> 
> Also, a running total of movies counts would be helpful.
> 
> e.g.
> 
> number of movies on list that go below 20 Hz: all
> 
> number of movies on list that go below 18 Hz: 192
> 
> number of movies on list that go below 16 Hz: 44
> 
> number of movies on list that go below 14 Hz: 17
> 
> number of movies on list that go below 12 Hz: 12
> 
> number of movies on list that go below 10 Hz: 5
> 
> number of movies on list that go below 8 Hz: 3
> 
> 
> Also, for 2013, how many BD movies went below, say, 18 Hz? Does anyone know that number?
> 
> 
> 
> I think tracking the trend would be interesting - to see if fewer and fewer BDs are being released that go really low.
> 
> Or maybe the trend is in other direction, more BDs are being released with very low bass.
> 
> 
> just some thoughts




For that we have this! sign up and you can view graphs, ratings and more!

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/forum/4-the-bass/


----------



## bao01

great - i will check it out - thanks


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bao01*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15200_100#post_24452653
> 
> 
> How do you get Black Hawk Down DTS to dig deep? I played Tron and Avengers and the bass is very good. But BHD was underwhelming during Irene.
> 
> Is there a setting you need to set on your pre-pro to get the DTS LFE to work better? Is it a more subtle kind of bass that still gets good reviews? I'm just not hearing it compared to other 4.5 and 5.0 movies.
> 
> 
> thanks



IREEEENE!!!


----------



## GPBURNS

be sure to check out Yates interview on AVS radio show
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1521459/how-low-can-you-go-with-keith-yates


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24453190
> 
> 
> IREEEENE!!!




I need to get a video of Irene on my mega stack of subs. I tried to get a picture of the cavity between each top and bottom sub for the LCR's. It's dark and I only had a flashlight and the light on the cell.

 


It's hard to see but that's six of the twelve 18's. The 'middle' layer, if you will.








It's fairly tough to get a good pic back here it's so cramped. All this is what is behind this....
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


----------



## tboe77

^^^ SWEET BABY JESUS!!!


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24453429
> 
> 
> I need to get a video of Irene on my mega stack of subs. I tried to get a picture of the cavity between each top and bottom sub for the LCR's. It's dark and I only had a flashlight and the light on the cell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see but that's six of the twelve 18's. The 'middle' layer, if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fairly tough to get a good pic back here it's so cramped. All this is what is behind this....
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


Say what? I can't hear you. WOW!!!


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24453429
> 
> 
> I need to get a video of Irene on my mega stack of subs. I tried to get a picture of the cavity between each top and bottom sub for the LCR's. It's dark and I only had a flashlight and the light on the cell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see but that's six of the twelve 18's. The 'middle' layer, if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fairly tough to get a good pic back here it's so cramped. All this is what is behind this....
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)



I think if you hook up one to your P45 it might go a little faster😉


----------



## Scott Simonian




----------



## AJ72

Wife and kids gone for the weekend so watched Kick Ass 1 and 2 back to back. Some good bass moments in both but preferred the first movie overall. Second one I felt like the formula was a bit tired.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24453190 IREEEENE!!!


Holy cow 8 subs!!!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24453429
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get a video of Irene on my mega stack of subs. I tried to get a picture of the cavity between each top and bottom sub for the LCR's. It's dark and I only had a flashlight and the light on the cell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see but that's six of the twelve 18's. The 'middle' layer, if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fairly tough to get a good pic back here it's so cramped. All this is what is behind this....
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


The earth is shaking


----------



## wse


he New Master List of BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts



*Five star*


Cloverfield(blu-ray)

The Haunting(dts)

Flight of the Phoenix

Hot Fuzz

The Incredible Hulk (2008)

Live Free or Die Hard(dts)

The Lord of the Rings - The Fellowship of the Ring

The Lord of the Rings - The Return of the King

Pulse

War of the Worlds(dts)

Tron: Legacy(blu-ray)

How to Train Your Dragon

Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief

Titan A.E.(dts)

9

Inside(Ã l'interieur)(French dts track)

[Rec]2

Battle: Los Angeles

Underworld: Awakening

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow(dts)

Wrath of the Titans(blu-ray)

Volcano High(dts korea)

Project X

X-Men First Class(blu-ray)

Hellboy II: The Golden Army(blu-ray)

Olympus has Fallen

Frankenstein's Army

*Four and half star*


Blackhawk Down(blu-ray pcm track)

The Dark Knight

Domino

Finding Nemo

Horton Hears a Who!

Iron Man

Man on Fire

Mr. & Mrs. Smith

The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor

Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones(dvd)

Jurassic Park 3(dts dvd)

Master & Commander: The Far Side of the World(dts dvd)

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World

Sunshine

Superman Returns

Hulk (2003)

AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem

Transformers: Dark of the Moon(dvd)

Iron Man 2

Conan the barbarian(2011)

Star Trek (2009)

Five days of war(blu-ray)

U-571(dts)

Pearl Harbor(dts dir cut)

Immortals

Blue Crush(blu-ray)

The Avengers

The Last Airbender

Triangle

Fight Club(blu-ray, carefully with this one)

Oz the great and powerful

A Good day to die hard

Death Race: Inferno

Jack the giant slayer

Bullet to the head

Oblivion

Evil Dead(2013)

Dead in Tombstone

Matrix Revolutions

Pacific Rim

Odd Thomas

 

Please rank these by year!


----------



## kemiza

Why would a subwoofer play lower if you have more than one?


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24457818
> 
> 
> Holy cow 8 subs!!!



Those 8 are on his front wall. The other 8 are on the back wall!


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24458685
> 
> 
> Why would a subwoofer play lower if you have more than one?



Playing lower is not a function of multiple subs. Playing lower is a function of tuning the sub, amp and cabinet. Muultiple subs get you more db's down low.


----------



## Fatshaft

Wow,


If this trailer of GODZILLA is any indication of what to expect in the LFE dept, then do yourselves a favor and download the trailer

But this one in particular...it is spectacular!

http://videos.hd-trailers.net/Godzilla_2014_Trailer_1_5.1-1080p-HDTN.mp4 


Not sure if this is allowed so I apologize in advance if it isn't.


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fatshaft*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24459063
> 
> 
> Wow,
> 
> 
> If this trailer of GODZILLA is any indication of what to expect in the LFE dept, then do yourselves a favor and download the trailer
> 
> But this one in particular...it is spectacular!
> 
> http://videos.hd-trailers.net/Godzilla_2014_Trailer_1_5.1-1080p-HDTN.mp4
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is allowed so I apologize in advance if it isn't.



I downloaded it. Can I put it on a thumbdrive and play on the Oppo 105 and still get 5.1? I couldn't get the audio to play on the computer............speaker icon was grayed out and on mute.


----------



## Fatshaft

If the Oppo plays mp4 files then yes...sorry not familiar with the Oppo's if they play'em or not.


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fatshaft*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24459165
> 
> 
> If the Oppo plays mp4 files then yes...sorry not familiar with the Oppo's if they play'em or not.



Oh yeah it played fine


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24459016
> 
> 
> Playing lower is not a function of multiple subs. Playing lower is a function of tuning the sub, amp and cabinet. Muultiple subs get you more db's down low.


That's what I thought. I keep reading posts on this thread that implies more subs mean better. I'm quite sure not everybody's system on this thread sounds good with multiple subs.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24459262
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. I keep reading posts on this thread that implies more subs mean better. I'm quite sure not everybody's system on this thread sounds good with multiple subs.



Having multiple subs will even out the bass in a room. It will fill in the nulls.


----------



## McStyvie

I am 100% sure that two or more subs will always sound better than one.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24459392
> 
> 
> I am 100% sure that two or more subs will always sound better than one.



Pretty much.


----------



## Fatshaft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15250_50#post_24459392
> 
> 
> I am 100% sure that two or more subs will always sound better than one.



Here, here...


cheers


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24459262
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. I keep reading posts on this thread that implies more subs mean better. I'm quite sure not everybody's system on this thread sounds good with multiple subs.



And why wouldn't multiple subs sound good?


----------



## basshead81

Anybody else think HG catching fire was a disappointment.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24459483
> 
> 
> And why wouldn't multiple subs sound good?


I didn't say nobody's system sounds good with multiple subs. There is a such thing called overkill. When the bass overpowers the mains it doesn't sound good.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

For elf yes. But for bass presentation I enjoyed it for HG:CF


----------



## Niroe64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24459510
> 
> 
> Anybody else think HG catching fire was a disappointment.



I thought it was decent. However, my sub is right next to my couch so I am sure that helped. Running it Only 2.5 db hot.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24459392
> 
> 
> I am 100% sure that two or more subs will always sound better than one.


100 percent? I'll take that bet.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fatshaft*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24459063
> 
> 
> Wow,
> 
> 
> If this trailer of GODZILLA is any indication of what to expect in the LFE dept, then do yourselves a favor and download the trailer
> 
> But this one in particular...it is spectacular!
> 
> http://videos.hd-trailers.net/Godzilla_2014_Trailer_1_5.1-1080p-HDTN.mp4
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is allowed so I apologize in advance if it isn't.



I stopped watching trailers in my HT long ago since they are commonly (always?) mixed very differently vs the actual movie mix and not representative of the final product. FilmMixer has talked about this before and IIRC, a trailer mix is done independently from a different company vs the actual movie mix. Trailers commonly pump up things like bass/surrounds for dramatic effect. I got sick of downloading trailers on my XBOX years ago that had powerful bass and then I eventually watched the actual movie which sounded much different with noticeably toned down bass and so on.


----------



## Fatshaft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15250_50#post_24459578
> 
> 
> I stopped watching trailers in my HT long ago since they are commonly (always?) mixed very differently vs the actual movie mix and not representative of the final product. FilmMixer has talked about this before and IIRC, a trailer mix is done independently from a different company vs the actual movie mix. Trailers commonly pump up things like bass/surrounds for dramatic effect. I got sick of downloading trailers on my XBOX years ago that had powerful bass and then I eventually watched the actual movie which sounded much different with noticeably toned down bass and so on.



Man, is that ever discouraging!

I'm expecting soo much from Godzilla and this trailer just slams the crap out of my place!


I am hoping bigtime that it delivers! It BETTER!


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24459549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24459392
> 
> 
> I am 100% sure that two or more subs will always sound better than one.
> 
> 
> 
> 100 percent? I'll take that bet.
Click to expand...


Please give me one scenario where it would not improve overall response


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

If they are setup improperly and phase cancels each other out. For one.


----------



## McStyvie

Given proper placement of course


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24459747
> 
> 
> If they are setup improperly and phase cancels each other out. For one.


Come on, who was a going to go dual sub without at least some sort of correction software? I am assuming that the person who installs dual subs has at least an inkling. If not, of course there is probably no noticeable improvement.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24459730
> 
> 
> Please give me one scenario where it would not improve overall response
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


So what you're saying is 8 subs in a room will always sound better than 4? Because....


----------



## McStyvie

Are we talking 8 vs 4 here!? Four should be enough for most rooms.


Define better. Will 8x18" sealed subs sound better in a room than four? There are enough members here Who will say unequivocally yes. The graphs prove it too.

If you have never had or heard multiple subs then you cannot really participate in this conversation.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24459774
> 
> 
> Come on, who was a going to go dual sub without at least some sort of correction software? I am assuming that the person who installs dual subs has at least an inkling. If not, of course there is probably no noticeable improvement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Ok so I have you one scenario you asked for and you can't accept it. What was the point of this exercise


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24459813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24459774
> 
> 
> Come on, who was a going to go dual sub without at least some sort of correction software? I am assuming that the person who installs dual subs has at least an inkling. If not, of course there is probably no noticeable improvement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I have you one scenario you asked for and you can't accept it. What was the point of this exercise
Click to expand...

I accept it Brian, but adding additional subs when you do not take the time to place one or the both properly is an expensive band aid which may or may not work.

I improperly assumed proper placement. My bad.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

You'd be surprised lol


----------



## Mark Seaton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24459730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24459549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24459392
> 
> 
> I am 100% sure that two or more subs will always sound better than one.
> 
> 
> 
> 100 percent? I'll take that bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please give me one scenario where it would not improve overall response
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24459774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24459747
> 
> 
> If they are setup improperly and phase cancels each other out. For one.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, who was a going to go dual sub without at least some sort of correction software? I am assuming that the person who installs dual subs has at least an inkling. If not, of course there is probably no noticeable improvement.
Click to expand...


It could be said that multiple subwoofers often improve the sound and response in room, and I would even go so far as to say "multiple subwoofers *can* be set up in rooms to perform better than a single." This is most certainly not an automatic conclusion.


Correction software cannot move subwoofers from less than ideal or non-complimentary locations. The qualification required is that measurements are taken in room. Without measurements, you're guessing and assuming. A great example is comparing 1 subwoofer in a front corner vs. two along the front wall, be it the corners or flanking the center or display. In most laterally symmetric rooms, the differences are rather small and at best make things symmetric left-to-right across a couch. While some get lucky, in most closed rooms the interaction with the length of the room is the trickiest to contend with and makes for the strongest variation in the response. Even going from 1 to 4 subwoofers has no change on this issue if they are all placed across the front of the room.


Talking with many enthusiasts and customers confirms this is not a widely understood reality, so be mindful of blanket statements about what is "always" better or worse. About the only real absolute in audio is that there are always exceptions.


----------



## JChin

Enjoyed watching HomeFront and Out Of The Furnace last night. Entertaining movie with some awesome mid bass.


Also a note for those that are interested, Dredd 3D Blu-ray is on sale at Best Buy for $6.99


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24459996
> 
> 
> Enjoyed watched HomeFront and Out Of The Furnace last night. Entertaining movie with some awesome mid bass.
> 
> 
> Also a note for those that are interested, Dredd 3D Blu-ray is on sale at Best Buy for $6.99




Out of the furnace was a good movie.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark Seaton*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24459948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24459730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24459549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24459392
> 
> 
> I am 100% sure that two or more subs will always sound better than one.
> 
> 
> 
> 100 percent? I'll take that bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please give me one scenario where it would not improve overall response
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24459774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24459747
> 
> 
> If they are setup improperly and phase cancels each other out. For one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on, who was a going to go dual sub without at least some sort of correction software? I am assuming that the person who installs dual subs has at least an inkling. If not, of course there is probably no noticeable improvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It could be said that multiple subwoofers often improve the sound and response in room, and I would even go so far as to say "multiple subwoofers *can* be set up in rooms to perform better than a single." This is most certainly not an automatic conclusion.
> 
> 
> Correction software cannot move subwoofers from less than ideal or non-complimentary locations. The qualification required is that measurements are taken in room. Without measurements, you're guessing and assuming. A great example is comparing 1 subwoofer in a front corner vs. two along the front wall, be it the corners or flanking the center or display. In most laterally symmetric rooms, the differences are rather small and at best make things symmetric left-to-right across a couch. While some get lucky, in most closed rooms the interaction with the length of the room is the trickiest to contend with and makes for the strongest variation in the response. Even going from 1 to 4 subwoofers has no change on this issue if they are all placed across the front of the room.
> 
> 
> Talking with many enthusiasts and customers confirms this is not a widely understood reality, so be mindful of blanket statements about what is "always" better or worse. About the only real absolute in audio is that there are always exceptions.
Click to expand...


Understood. Let us say, it is hard to believe that two or more properly placed subs would not outperform a Single properly or improperly placed sub.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24459811
> 
> 
> Are we talking 8 vs 4 here!? Four should be enough for most rooms.
> 
> 
> Define better. Will 8x18" sealed subs sound better in a room than four? There are enough members here Who will say unequivocally yes. The graphs prove it too.
> 
> If you have never had or heard multiple subs then you cannot really participate in this conversation.


Who said I never had or heard a setup with multiple subs? I think you misunderstood how this conversation started.


----------



## Mark Seaton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24460048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark Seaton*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24459948
> 
> 
> It could be said that multiple subwoofers often improve the sound and response in room, and I would even go so far as to say "multiple subwoofers *can* be set up in rooms to perform better than a single." This is most certainly not an automatic conclusion.
> 
> 
> Correction software cannot move subwoofers from less than ideal or non-complimentary locations. The qualification required is that measurements are taken in room. Without measurements, you're guessing and assuming. A great example is comparing 1 subwoofer in a front corner vs. two along the front wall, be it the corners or flanking the center or display. In most laterally symmetric rooms, the differences are rather small and at best make things symmetric left-to-right across a couch. While some get lucky, in most closed rooms the interaction with the length of the room is the trickiest to contend with and makes for the strongest variation in the response. Even going from 1 to 4 subwoofers has no change on this issue if they are all placed across the front of the room.
> 
> 
> Talking with many enthusiasts and customers confirms this is not a widely understood reality, so be mindful of blanket statements about what is "always" better or worse. About the only real absolute in audio is that there are always exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understood. Let us say, it is hard to believe that two or more properly placed subs would not outperform a Single properly or improperly placed sub.
Click to expand...


Sure, but readers should understand that the "properly placed" qualifier requires actual measurements rather than the blind trust in an automagic EQ system.


----------



## wse

This might help

http://www.harman.com/EN-US/OurCompany/Innovation/Documents/White%20Papers/LoudspeakersandRoomsPt3.pdf 

http://www.harman.com/EN-US/OurCompany/Innovation/Documents/White%20Papers/multsubs.pdf


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24459528
> 
> 
> I didn't say nobody's system sounds good with multiple subs. There is a such thing called overkill. When the bass overpowers the mains it doesn't sound good.



That's why you calibrate. A calibrated system with multiple subs will not overpower the mains.


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24461408
> 
> 
> That's why you calibrate. A calibrated system with multiple subs will not overpower the mains.



Exactly...


----------



## bear123


Ok, help me out with some Blu Rays/scenes to test out my new sub.  I have an XS30 arriving this week, and specifically want to demo some material with plenty of 10-20 Hz stuff in it.  My old sub played fairly strong down to 16 Hz, so scenes that play lower than this are what I am looking for.  I currently have WotW for the pod scene, Cloverfield, all of the LotR movies.  I plan on grabbing OHF for the monument scene.  The Incredible Hulk has been mentioned so might grab that one too.

 

I know there is a huge list of four and five star just hoping for some specific suggestions for scenes that play especially low.

 

Thanks.


----------



## Mrkazador


Pulse - server scene near the end, 20hz pulsating.

World War Z- grenade scene about halfway into the movie.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24461590
> 
> 
> 
> Pulse - server scene near the end, 20hz pulsating.
> 
> World War Z- grenade scene about halfway into the movie.


OOh I have WWZ..how low does that scene go?


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300_100#post_24461606
> 
> 
> 
> OOh I have WWZ..how low does that scene go?


 

Its a sweep starting at 40hz then drops to 10hz.

 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/10000_100#post_23695220


----------



## bear123


OOh that sounds perfect...thanks!!  I am not sure quite how low I will go, will probly do some REW sweeps to mess with phase before I use it, so I should be able to tell how low it goes.  Also going to experiment with closing my two sets of french doors to see if that changes anything.


----------



## nube

Found this in the mail yesterday.

 


Lots of honest 


Don't let anybody tell you that the kung fu in this one is good. That sauce is pretty weak overall compared to your traditional KFC movies. Lots of high Chi melodrama.


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24461816
> 
> 
> Found this in the mail yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of honest
> 
> 
> Don't let anybody tell you that the kung fu in this one is good. That sauce is pretty weak overall compared to your traditional KFC movies. Lots of high Chi melodrama.



Wow.. Well, no wonder! I just finished watching this a few hours ago. This movie has lots of scene that dig low. And at times my amps clipping lights was coming on. lol..


----------



## audiofan1

The "Grandmaster" was good stuff! I loved the way they filmed the fight scenes and the audio was top notch!


@ nube did you measure both the DTS MA & or the DD 5.1 tracks?


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24461408
> 
> 
> That's why you calibrate. A calibrated system with multiple subs will not overpower the mains.


You missed the point sir.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24462966
> 
> 
> You missed the point sir.



Would you be so kind to start a new thread so we can keep this on track? Thx


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24459530
> 
> 
> For elf yes. But for bass presentation I enjoyed it for HG:CF





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Niroe64*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15270#post_24459539
> 
> 
> I thought it was decent. However, my sub is right next to my couch so I am sure that helped. Running it Only 2.5 db hot.



Yes I enjoyed the movie and bass presentation, just was expecting more.....especially elf.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300#post_24463004
> 
> 
> Would you be so kind to start a new thread so we can keep this on track? Thx


Sure. Got any personal favorites I should demo? Thx.


----------



## SbWillie

Any charts for Gravity or did I overlook them?


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SbWillie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15330#post_24465741
> 
> 
> Any charts for Gravity or did I overlook them?



Bunches over at the data-bass.com forums.


----------



## AJ72

Watched Thor tonight. I thought it was a fun, enjoyable movie mostly but would have liked it so much more if the bass had been done better. In some parts of the movie the slam/impact was almost there but in other parts the movie fell well short of matching what was going on screen. Disappointing in that regard I have to say. I did have preconceived ideas as I'd read reviews earlier on in this thread but the whole audio didn't seem harmonious or immersive. Is the Dark World better?


----------



## jwtallguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300_100#post_24467441
> 
> 
> Watched Thor tonight. I thought it was a fun, enjoyable movie mostly but would have liked it so much more if the bass had been done better. In some parts of the movie the slam/impact was almost there but in other parts the movie fell well short of matching what was going on screen. Disappointing in that regard I have to say. I did have preconceived ideas as I'd read reviews earlier on in this thread but the whole audio didn't seem harmonious or immersive. Is the Dark World better?



Yes it is


----------



## Fatshaft

I finally watched Thor 2 in 3D...Sound wise it was ok I guess...I was so disappointed with the image quality...amongst the worst I've seen.









So many scenes out of focus...major letdown in the video dept.


----------



## bear123


I just demo'd the WWZ grenade scene for the first time today after receiving my new sub....wow, very impressive.  I need to get a couple of good ones on my watch list for this weekend.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15320_40#post_24471097
> 
> 
> I just demo'd the WWZ grenade scene for the first time today after receiving my new sub....wow, very impressive.  I need to get a couple of good ones on my watch list for this weekend.



Have fun


----------



## mumps

Any views on Homefront? I'm considering picking this up but am curious as to the bass. I've seen a graph but am wondering how the whole movie is...


Chris


----------



## tvuong

^^ I like it.


----------



## nube

Last call for votes on 2013 Bass Movie of the Year !


----------



## drewTT

Too lazy to create an account there. I would vote Oblivion no doubt. Good stuff.


----------



## jwtallguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300_100#post_24472686
> 
> 
> Too lazy to create an account there. I would vote Oblivion no doubt. Good stuff.



I did bother to make an account and then it said it doesnt exist ...lol so I tried


----------



## mumps

^^ Same thing happened to me...


Chris


----------



## nube

The site validates with an email to the addy you provided. Check your spam if you didn't get it.







Wouldn't want you to be deprived!


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15330#post_24472686
> 
> 
> Too lazy to create an account there. I would vote Oblivion no doubt. Good stuff.


I second this.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15330#post_24473886
> 
> 
> I second this.



Haha !!! Oblivion was an OUTSTANDING movie. The movie itself took me to another level as I have watched it 4-times now. Bass, surround sound, how and where they made the movie in addition to the soundtrack is just awesome !!!


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300_100#post_24472570
> 
> 
> Last call for votes on 2013 Bass Movie of the Year !



MWTMFIF son!!!!!


----------



## Chris Young




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300_50#post_24474546
> 
> 
> Haha !!! Oblivion was an OUTSTANDING movie. The movie itself took me to another level as I have watched it 4-times now. Bass, surround sound, how and where they made the movie in addition to the soundtrack is just awesome !!!



Ray I second second that.


----------



## jwtallguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300_100#post_24473870
> 
> 
> The site validates with an email to the addy you provided. Check your spam if you didn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want you to be deprived!



I tried two different versions of validating and both came up empty, I'll have to check again and see if time fixed it


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15330#post_24474546
> 
> 
> 
> Haha !!! Oblivion was an OUTSTANDING movie. The movie itself took me to another level as I have watched it 4-times now. Bass, surround sound, how and where they made the movie in addition to the soundtrack is just awesome !!!


Yeah that's how I felt while watching it. I sat there wondering why more movies weren't that good and I've yet to hear anything match it.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15320_40#post_24475559
> 
> 
> Yeah that's how I felt while watching it. I sat there wondering why more movies weren't that good and I've yet to hear anything match it.



"Ender's Game"


Did a second viewing over the weekend and it only got better, this and Oblivion are just fine examples of reference soundtracks


----------



## dsrussell

Yep, I gotta agree with those who think Oblivion is a terrific showcase. The soundtrack is wonderful and the low frequencies are amazing with a lot of dynamics. The picture quality is stunningly pristine. Thankfully, I think the story is very solid as well (otherwise, what's the point?). One of my favorite movies of 2013.


----------



## Skylinestar

I just watched Gravity (2013). The bass pulses in the 36th to 37th minutes into the movie cause the door of my room to vibrates like crazy.


Gravity has excellent soundtrack.


----------



## basshead81

Oblivion may be the best overall sound track I have ever heard. I am not saying there is not better bass movies, but when you consider the movie as a whole, I do not think there is anything that comes close to date.


----------



## tboe77

All this love for Oblivion is really making me want to watch it again. Unfortunately, I need to get the wife and kids out of the house to do it.


----------



## bori

I know I don't remember it being that good.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15330#post_24475806
> 
> 
> I know I don't remember it being that good.



How good is your memory.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15330#post_24475786
> 
> 
> All this love for Oblivion is really making me want to watch it again. Unfortunately, I need to get the wife and kids out of the house to do it.



Give the wife and kids a couple hundreds and send them on a shopping spree !! LOL. Just kidding... I suggest you re-watch it with no distractions, crank it up and focus on the entire movie from beginning to the end !!!

Very seldom do I watch a movie with the quick frequency that I have with Oblivion !!!

As a matter of fact I play this while surfing the net a lot...








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fx2QHiX4snI


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15330#post_24475806
> 
> 
> I know I don't remember it being that good.



Ditto. Sound is great but once was enough for me.


----------



## bumprunlogan

I want to see Gravity but waiting for the rental from Redbox is frustrating. Where are you guys getting the movie from?


----------



## trueno92

R U S H


I see where we are coming from with, Oblivion - the panning is really great with the space-copter thing actually going AROUND you in the first landing scene... also it is all very well balanced with good low-end omph when any of those mechanical drones or copter servos start moving about. There is a good "weighting" that is used consistently with any of the mechanical weapons and machinery which adds a depth of realism that makes everything all the more believable.


Right now I am in love with how R U SH convincingly creates all those environments from the Grandstands with echo and reverb, the vast Italian outdoor fields alive with crickets, the pressroom being surrounded by the clicking and whines of cameras/flashes and tape-recorders to the deep gurgle of the engines at idle to the scream of them in the races. Even the subtlest of details of distant voices in the intro calling away Hunt's attention to the deep thuds of the service crews walking along the boards laid down in the wet Fuji racetrack for the final race make it my favourite so far. Great picture quality and excellent period-correct dialog even down the in-race commentary. I read somewhere the audio gets down to 9HZ, but its not for long.


----------



## jasonmichaelh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15330#post_24476384
> 
> 
> Give the wife and kids a couple hundreds and send them on a shopping spree !! LOL. Just kidding... I suggest you re-watch it with no distractions, crank it up and focus on the entire movie from beginning to the end !!!
> 
> Very seldom do I watch a movie with the quick frequency that I have with Oblivion !!!
> 
> As a matter of fact I play this while surfing the net a lot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fx2QHiX4snI



I've watched Oblivion about 4 times at home by now. I even redeemed the ultraviolet code so I could watch it on the plane. Signed up on data-bass on Monday and had no issues joining and voting for Oblivion.


Crank it up is key! Maybe the folks who don't appreciate it can't hit reference cleanly.


----------



## jasonmichaelh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bumprunlogan*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360#post_24477307
> 
> 
> I want to see Gravity but waiting for the rental from Redbox is frustrating. Where are you guys getting the movie from?



I ponied up my dough for 3D via amazon preorder.


----------



## bumprunlogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonmichaelh*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360#post_24477430
> 
> 
> I ponied up my dough for 3D via amazon preorder.



Thanks. Well looking to downsize my blu ray collection is piling up.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bumprunlogan*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360#post_24477642
> 
> 
> Thanks. Well looking to downsize my blu ray collection is piling up.



Oh, that is not a problem, you can send them to my home. You are welcome!


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360#post_24477654
> 
> 
> Oh, that is not a problem, you can send them to my home. You are welcome!



who are you?


----------



## bumprunlogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360#post_24477654
> 
> 
> Oh, that is not a problem, you can send them to my home. You are welcome!



I'll get right on that Carlos...


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonmichaelh*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360#post_24477421
> 
> 
> I've watched Oblivion about 4 times at home by now. I even redeemed the ultraviolet code so I could watch it on the plane. Signed up on data-bass on Monday and had no issues joining and voting for Oblivion.
> 
> 
> Crank it up is key! Maybe the folks who don't appreciate it can't hit reference cleanly.



Not everyone listens to Ref Level. All because they can't hit Ref Level, doesn't mean they have a bad system. Sounds like someone we all know and love always said this.


----------



## Mongo171





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360#post_24477710
> 
> 
> who are you?



You get 3 guesses. First 2 don't count.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360#post_24477710
> 
> 
> who are you?



I'm not sure.................yet!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bumprunlogan*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360#post_24477793
> 
> 
> I'll get right on that Carlos...



Let me hold my breath!


----------



## bear123


OK, so, I went out and purchased the OHF blu ray, with high hopes of being blown away by the Washington Monument scene.............only to be somewhat disappointed.  Now, the grenade scene from WWZ shook and rattled the hell out of my room at -15, and the WoTW pod scene is also very impressive at this volume.  But the OHF scene....not so much.  Does it require higher volume to be effective?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Higher volume and ability to dig deep


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360#post_24479462
> 
> 
> Higher volume and ability to dig deep


I was at -12 or so, and I am solid down to 15 with a dip at 12.5 then back up at 10.  I'll try it louder and see.  The other scenes are nuts at the same volume though.  Must be a lot of tactile feel at higher frequencies then?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Yeah I think that one needs single digits. I forget. The issue with that scene is, there is no upper bass to go along with the extreme low frequencies of the crumbling monument. So if you don't reproduce those it can be underwhelming


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15330#post_24472570
> 
> 
> Last call for votes on 2013 Bass Movie of the Year !



Alright Nube,

The deed has been done Sir. My vote is in and I'm happy with the results that I see.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Young*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15330#post_24474866
> 
> 
> Ray I second second that.



Awesome,

I'm glad you enjoyed it as much as I did.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15330#post_24475559
> 
> 
> Yeah that's how I felt while watching it. I sat there wondering why more movies weren't that good and I've yet to hear anything match it.


Yes indeed !!! This movie blows a lot of the 2013 movies out of the water. Plain and Simple in my opinion.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonmichaelh*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360#post_24477421
> 
> 
> I've watched Oblivion about 4 times at home by now. I even redeemed the ultraviolet code so I could watch it on the plane. Signed up on data-bass on Monday and had no issues joining and voting for Oblivion.
> 
> 
> Crank it up is key! Maybe the folks who don't appreciate it can't hit reference cleanly.



Well that makes us even on watching it 4 times (LOL). I just now cast my vote over there at data-bass as well and yeah, you guessed it none other than Oblivion.


----------



## jwtallguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15300_100#post_24479487
> 
> 
> I was at -12 or so, and I am solid down to 15 with a dip at 12.5 then back up at 10.  I'll try it louder and see.  The other scenes are nuts at the same volume though.  Must be a lot of tactile feel at higher frequencies then?



With 1 pc12+ 16 hertz tune it was quite powerfull, just tested the scene with my duals and at -6 I was getting 105dbc on my spl


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360#post_24478442
> 
> 
> I'm not sure...............


You're not the only one. LOL


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15330#post_24475697
> 
> 
> 
> "Ender's Game"
> 
> 
> Did a second viewing over the weekend and it only got better, this and Oblivion are just fine examples of reference soundtracks


I know what you're saying audiofan, I finally got around to watching EG and the mix was very good and the bass in some scenes was great, had the pub glasses rattling in the cabinet and the clock bouncing on the wall.  But it still wasn't the pure audio nirvana that Oblivion was. EG was good but it wasn't Oblivion (IMO).

 

Thinking about it I think Elysium was pretty good as well, it had a good soundtrack with decent bass. Not as good as EG or Oblivion but still pretty good.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Agreed. Oblivion is a step ahead of those others. Such audio bliss


----------



## blazar

Oblivion soundtrack = pure awesome....


Highly recommend the CD full soundtrack. Starwaves and Oblivion are really great songs.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360_40#post_24480328
> 
> 
> I know what you're saying audiofan, I finally got around to watching EG and the mix was very good and the bass in some scenes was great, had the pub glasses rattling in the cabinet and the clock bouncing on the wall.  But it still wasn't the pure audio nirvana that Oblivion was. EG was good but it wasn't Oblivion (IMO).
> 
> 
> Thinking about it I think Elysium was pretty good as well, it had a good soundtrack with decent bass. Not as good as EG or Oblivion but still pretty good.



Not saying better but well done and suited the on screen material well and is worth its salt, you should know all to well how I feel about oblivion







And guess what subs had a hand in it


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360_40#post_24480635
> 
> 
> Oblivion soundtrack = pure awesome....
> 
> 
> Highly recommend the CD full soundtrack. Starwaves and Oblivion are really great songs.



The Bluray has the Isolated score on the disc in Hi Resolution Dolby True HD


----------



## lovinthehd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360#post_24480732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360_40#post_24480635
> 
> 
> Oblivion soundtrack = pure awesome....
> 
> 
> Highly recommend the CD full soundtrack. Starwaves and Oblivion are really great songs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bluray has the Isolated score on the disc in Hi Resolution Dolby True HD
Click to expand...


Yes that's a nice feature on the BR, but then there are the gaps when there's nothing going on.....and would the soundtrack have other than the M83 tracks? Curious.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360#post_24480635
> 
> 
> Oblivion soundtrack = pure awesome....
> 
> 
> Highly recommend the CD full soundtrack. Starwaves and Oblivion are really great songs.



You are absolutely correct !!! Although Oblivion featuring Susanne Sundfør was the best out of all the tracks to me. That chick can sing and no doubt it !!!


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360#post_24480732
> 
> 
> The Bluray has the Isolated score on the disc in Hi Resolution Dolby True HD



Is that while playing in the credits etc ?


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360#post_24480731
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying better but well done and suited the on screen material well and is worth its salt, you should know all to well how I feel about oblivion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And guess what subs had a hand in it


You have your second KK yet audio?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360_40#post_24480899
> 
> 
> You have your second KK yet audio?



Not yet! still getting my ducks in a row but some how one keeps wandering off







I know you're loving your recent upgrade and bet it has you scrambling for disc to try next


----------



## bear123


I demo'd the WoTW pod scene and WWZ grenade scene for a buddy today...he was blown away.  He said he didn't remember the scene that way at all, was a totally different experience...he was completely sucked in.


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15390#post_24483083
> 
> 
> 
> I demo'd the WoTW pod scene and WWZ grenade scene for a buddy today...he was blown away.  He said he didn't remember the scene that way at all, was a totally different experience...he was completely sucked in.


 

I need to play that WWZ grenade scene again now that I have my sub calibrated correctly and running 4 dBs hot (above Audyssey's setting). The scene was good before but I think now it'll be great.


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15390#post_24483083
> 
> 
> I demo'd the WoTW pod scene and WWZ grenade scene for a buddy today...he was blown away.  He said he didn't remember the scene that way at all, was a totally different experience...he was completely sucked in.



Not only the pod imerge scene that's good to demo. But also the pod standing over the hill looking at the harbor. When the pod blows its horn? Friggin whole house vibrates and blurays fall off the shelf..







love it...


----------



## MKtheater

Any action scene in WOTW!


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15390#post_24483560
> 
> 
> I need to play that WWZ grenade scene again now that I have my sub calibrated correctly and running 4 dBs hot (above Audyssey's setting). The scene was good before but I think now it'll be great.


Yea, running a little hot makes a big difference with some movies. It gives a new appreciation for some older ones. I put in "Looper" yesterday and damn... the gunshots had me ducking the whole time


----------



## audiofan1

Picked up "Gravity" on the way in due to the good feed back and slow Netflix release, I'm hoping the blind buy pays off







I wasn't to excited about it prior to but now can't wait to view it later










Are the levels good enough ? or did most run this one a tad hot!


----------



## Mrkazador

Gravitys LFE was mostly low rumble with a few bumps here and there.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15390#post_24484138
> 
> 
> Picked up "Gravity" on the way in due to the good feed back and slow Netflix release, I'm hoping the blind buy pays off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't to excited about it prior to but now can't wait to view it later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the levels good enough ? or did most run this one a tad hot!


You'll like it........not necessarily just for the bass (it's pretty darned good) but the soundtrack as a whole is, to put it mildly, stunning. Especially the ambience created in some of the silent scenes. Just keep in mind that in space there is no air and thus no sound. This soundtrack portrayed that VERY well as it did portray the sounds of "all hell breaking loose".

Again, you will like it!


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15390#post_24484138
> 
> 
> Picked up "Gravity" on the way in due to the good feed back and slow Netflix release, I'm hoping the blind buy pays off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't to excited about it prior to but now can't wait to view it later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the levels good enough ? or did most run this one a tad hot!


Audiofan let us know what you think, not just regarding bass but overall soundtrack etc. I'm curious to see what your impression is.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360_40#post_24484227
> 
> 
> Gravitys LFE was mostly low rumble with a few bumps here and there.


*In short, yes ! that about sums it up, but if going into detail there is much more to appreciate.*



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360_40#post_24484249
> 
> 
> You'll like it........not necessarily just for the bass (it's pretty darned good) but the soundtrack as a whole is, to put it mildly, stunning. Especially the ambience created in some of the silent scenes. Just keep in mind that in space there is no air and thus no sound. This soundtrack portrayed that VERY well as it did portray the sounds of "all hell breaking loose".
> 
> Again, you will like it!


*If there is or ever was a soundtrack that put emphasis on what's on the screen with no interpretation necessary of the intent the director was trying to get across! " Gravity" will now be first on the list when Googled










Sorry for the excessive use of words to get my point across







*



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360_40#post_24484449
> 
> 
> Audiofan let us know what you think, not just regarding bass but overall soundtrack etc. I'm curious to see what your impression is.


*As challenging as the venerable "Oblivion" , why due to the constant ULF coupled with mid and upper bass ( a true sub test, as that Daft punk score is pristine and having to maintain what seems to be the entire bass spectrum) and believe it or not and quite unique ! muted or muddy bass done cleanly! The overall mix here takes you on a real ride and made me wish I had my 3D setup (Ok I'm slacking here , just need glasses and emitter







) I'm not sure if you guys noticed but the within the soundfield there is no up or down ,left or right back or forth this is just an example, as the soundfield didn't predominate from the front as its main cue, but rather from the rear and all around you ( very nice twist indeed) never have I heard such a demand placed on the rears to carry voices and most of the soundtracks weight ( like switching perspectives on a video game) That's not saying there no center dialog or front channel perspective, but every speaker got there lions share!

i can't wait to do a second viewing at full scale reference (though not needed) I went full tilt to what was there and it only got better the louder it got, I mostly watched at around -10.5 . To sum it up it started slow and had me worried at first but opened up as the movie progressed , It was a "Cloverfield" like impression ( not bass, equate camera shaking to different bass technique used here to good effect) which after viewing I appreciated for giving me a good movie experience







*

_Again sorry for the wordy post







_


----------



## detroit1

has anyone posted the time stamps for the best sounding scenes from Expendables 2?


----------



## AJ72

Just finished Thor "The Dark World". Much much better sounding movie overall compared to the first. The soundstage was very good with fronts and backs integrating seamlessly. I thought the bass was well done, not over the top and gave good impact where required. First one was a better movie IMO but the audio was inferior.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Holy bass batman!!


The grandmaster


deep deep deep and plenty of it!! If you like Kung fu or bass. Get this. It was only 14$ from amazon


----------



## discone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15390#post_24488663
> 
> 
> Holy bass batman!!
> 
> 
> The grandmaster
> 
> 
> deep deep deep and plenty of it!! If you like Kung fu or bass. Get this. It was only 14$ from amazon



+1 I watched it yesterday and I felt like I was the one getting punched and kicked!!!!


----------



## thecloneranger


just finished watching fight club on cable. not blu ray but it outputs to dolby 5.1 and man i had no idea there was so much bass in this movie. some of it comes suddenly and out of nowhere, it made me jump a few times. gonna check out the blu ray i have of it and compare the hd track on it.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecloneranger*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15390#post_24489208
> 
> 
> just finished watching fight club on cable. not blu ray but it outputs to dolby 5.1 and man i had no idea there was so much bass in this movie. some of it comes suddenly and out of nowhere, it made me jump a few times. gonna check out the blu ray i have of it and compare the hd track on it.



I always wondered what was meant by this statement on the bass list and I soon found out why !!! Fight Club(blu-ray, carefully with this one)


----------



## Reefdvr27

Watched King Kong (2005) last night on Blu Ray. Did not finish the movie as I snoozed off, but this movie had some real good ape bass







along with some great theater sound. Probably not the deepest bass, but the soundtrack is great. Just a movie not mentioned much, but should be.


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15390#post_24488663
> 
> 
> Holy bass batman!!
> 
> 
> The grandmaster
> 
> 
> deep deep deep and plenty of it!! If you like Kung fu or bass. Get this. It was only 14$ from amazon


Ass Kicking bass


----------



## TheZaha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15390#post_24488662
> 
> 
> Just finished Thor "The Dark World". Much much better sounding movie overall compared to the first. The soundstage was very good with fronts and backs integrating seamlessly. I thought the bass was well done, not over the top and gave good impact where required. First one was a better movie IMO but the audio was inferior.



+1 on this. I thought the sound particularly the bass was great in this movie. Very much enjoyed it (like it more than Thor 1 actually).


----------



## emerson1

So what 3.5 or 4 star movies are underrated on the main list that should be checked out? I ask since it seems like most people disagree with The Conjuring being only a 3.5 so I am wondering what I might be overlooking.


----------



## derrickdj1

The Bluray release of Riddick is very good with excellent LFE/bass. The PQ is also excellent.


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15390#post_24488663
> 
> 
> Holy bass batman!!
> 
> 
> The grandmaster
> 
> 
> deep deep deep and plenty of it!! If you like Kung fu or bass. Get this. It was only 14$ from amazon


I noticed that the mix is plenty loud. I switched between the English DD and Chinese dtsMA track and the dtsMA is also more dynamic (duh?) and even louder especially the surround channels.


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15390#post_24484822
> 
> 
> *In short, yes ! that about sums it up, but if going into detail there is much more to appreciate.*
> *If there is or ever was a soundtrack that put emphasis on what's on the screen with no interpretation necessary of the intent the director was trying to get across! " Gravity" will now be first on the list when Googled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the excessive use of words to get my point across
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *As challenging as the venerable "Oblivion" , why due to the constant ULF coupled with mid and upper bass ( a true sub test, as that Daft punk score is pristine and having to maintain what seems to be the entire bass spectrum) and believe it or not and quite unique ! muted or muddy bass done cleanly! The overall mix here takes you on a real ride and made me wish I had my 3D setup (Ok I'm slacking here , just need glasses and emitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I'm not sure if you guys noticed but the within the soundfield there is no up or down ,left or right back or forth this is just an example, as the soundfield didn't predominate from the front as its main cue, but rather from the rear and all around you ( very nice twist indeed) never have I heard such a demand placed on the rears to carry voices and most of the soundtracks weight ( like switching perspectives on a video game) That's not saying there no center dialog or front channel perspective, but every speaker got there lions share!
> 
> i can't wait to do a second viewing at full scale reference (though not needed) I went full tilt to what was there and it only got better the louder it got, I mostly watched at around -10.5 . To sum it up it started slow and had me worried at first but opened up as the movie progressed , It was a "Cloverfield" like impression ( not bass, equate camera shaking to different bass technique used here to good effect) which after viewing I appreciated for giving me a good movie experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Again sorry for the wordy post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the feedback Audio.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15390#post_24491793
> 
> 
> The Bluray release of Riddick is very good with excellent LFE/bass. The PQ is also excellent.



Disagree completely about the audio in Riddick, with apologies to Marc. It's a poor movie with very poor sound design, though the mixing seems OK.


Measurements here confirm it's weak in terms of bass.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emerson1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15390#post_24491781
> 
> 
> So what 3.5 or 4 star movies are underrated on the main list that should be checked out? I ask since it seems like most people disagree with The Conjuring being only a 3.5 so I am wondering what I might be overlooking.



Subjective opinions abound, but If you visit the data-bass.com list, you'll see that a few movies listed here as 3.5 objectively score much better.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15390#post_24491793
> 
> 
> The Bluray release of Riddick is very good with excellent LFE/bass. The PQ is also excellent.



Thanks for the comments.. glad you enjoyed it, even without any deep LFE...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15390#post_24493169
> 
> 
> Disagree completely about the audio in Riddick, with apologies to Marc. It's a poor movie with very poor sound design, though the mixing seems OK.



No need to apologize..


Just let me know what you do for a living and I'll be sure to come by your place of work and judge your performance.....







jk


Seriously though, I appreciate the praise and criticism in equal amounts.. I get different things from both. Always fun to be part of the conversation..


----------



## drewTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15390#post_24493728
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments.. glad you enjoyed it, even without any deep LFE...
> 
> No need to apologize..
> 
> 
> Just let me know what you do for a living and I'll be sure to come by your place of work and judge your performance.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I appreciate the praise and criticism in equal amounts.. I get different things from both. Always fun to be part of the conversation..



I thought the "bikes" sounded really cool!


Thanks for posting here BTW, even though some of these guys give you crap.


----------



## audiofan1

Riddick was indeed a nice soundtrack


----------



## Legairre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15400_50#post_24493169
> 
> 
> Disagree completely about the audio in Riddick, with apologies to Marc. It's a poor movie with very poor sound design, though the mixing seems OK.
> 
> 
> Measurements here confirm it's weak in terms of bass.


What was wrong with the sound design of Riddick? Sure the bass wasn't deep, but what was it about the sound design that you didn't like?


----------



## wse

Watch the hunger game catching fire, I am still hungry







the first one had much better surround sound and bass? What's with that?


----------



## cchunter

I thought Catching Fire was horrible in video and audio. Just plain out stunk IMO.


----------



## JHAz

Catching Fire sure sounded to me like it had been remastered for home viewing. Maybe too heavy a touch eliminating dynamic range swings (not necessarily with compressors, but you can de-fang a mix with your volume sliders, too).


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15420#post_24494202
> 
> 
> Watch the hunger game catching fire, I am still hungry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first one had much better surround sound and bass? What's with that?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15420#post_24494410
> 
> 
> I thought Catching Fire was horrible in video and audio. Just plain out stunk IMO.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15420#post_24494439
> 
> 
> Catching Fire sure sounded to me like it had been remastered for home viewing. Maybe too heavy a touch eliminating dynamic range swings (not necessarily with compressors, but you can de-fang a mix with your volume sliders, too).



Sounds like "sequel-itis" has hit the sound mix for HG.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15420#post_24495080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like "sequel-itis" has hit the sound mix for HG.



Thor TDW is the exception to this rule







. One of the best mixes I've heard since Oblivion.


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15420#post_24497316
> 
> 
> Thor TDW is the exception to this rule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One of the best mixes I've heard since Oblivion.




really...?


wow...gonna hafta check this one out then!


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15420#post_24497316
> 
> 
> Thor TDW is the exception to this rule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One of the best mixes I've heard since Oblivion.



while I respect your opinion..I will disagree...while it was in fact very good...I would not say its the best since oblivion by any stretch...(I wouldn't even mention them in the same sentence as far as quality goes)


----------



## Scott Simonian

Agreed. While I liked Thor 2 and I thought it's audio in general was very good but not Oblivion 'great'.


----------



## lefthandluke

well, hells bells...



I respect the opinions of all 3 of ya...


guess I'm gonna check it out for meself...


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15420#post_24497316
> 
> 
> Thor TDW is the exception to this rule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One of the best mixes I've heard since Oblivion.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15420#post_24498213
> 
> 
> while I respect your opinion..I will disagree...while it was in fact very good...I would not say its the best since oblivion by any stretch...(I wouldn't even mention them in the same sentence as far as quality goes)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15420#post_24498221
> 
> 
> Agreed. While I liked Thor 2 and I thought it's audio in general was very good but not Oblivion 'great'.








subjectivity rears it's ugly head...


----------



## Scott Simonian

Yup and we all have varying overall levels, response, room size, speaker setup, etc.


----------



## bori

Goioing to watch oblivion again. Don't remember the bass in it. Will let you know how my conquest does.


----------



## Scott Simonian

It's not lots of in-your-face bass like lots of movies we like. That's why often it's that sweep where the line breaks and he falls is 'that part' that people mention in here.


There is a ton of wide bandwidth bass throughout. It's in the score big time. Though many effects have good ULF. It's just good use of bass.


----------



## Rick27

Not sure whether this has been mentioned before (so apologies upfront) but The Strangers has a fantastic soundtrack







I love it










Old school Universal







Old school Hollywood










Universal Studios can you please go back to putting together your soundtracks in this (pre 2012) gutsy, powerful, heavy, potent, hard hitting 'analogue' style/manner










Thanks


Rick.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15420#post_24498964
> 
> 
> It's not lots of in-your-face bass like lots of movies we like. That's why often it's that sweep where the line breaks and he falls is 'that part' that people mention in here.
> 
> 
> There is a ton of wide bandwidth bass throughout. It's in the score big time. Though many effects have good ULF. It's just good use of bass.




Should I raise the volume from my normal listening level. I usually watch movies at -10 below reference.


----------



## bori

Ok starting to feel and hear what you guys are talking about. Oblivioun.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15390#post_24493169
> 
> 
> Disagree completely about the audio in Riddick, with apologies to Marc. It's a poor movie with very poor sound design, though the mixing seems OK.
> 
> 
> Measurements here confirm it's weak in terms of bass.



Is the sound design poor because of little bass or are you talking about overall sound design?


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15420#post_24499008
> 
> 
> Should I raise the volume from my normal listening level. I usually watch movies at -10 below reference.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15420#post_24499035
> 
> 
> Ok starting to feel and hear what you guys are talking about. Oblivioun.



Oh.... looks like I'm too late but I'd say turn it up to is loud as you like the dialog. If regular dialog is too loud then *everything* is too loud.


----------



## Kini62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15420#post_24494202
> 
> 
> Watch the hunger game catching fire, I am still hungry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first one had much better surround sound and bass? What's with that?



I thought the sound was OK. Nothing really stood out good or bad. I was disappointed to find the rental version was only DD and not HD audio.










Video quality was also only OK, some scenes it was really good and some it was pretty bad.


But I really liked the movie as far as movies go.


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15420#post_24499704
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.... looks like I'm too late but I'd say turn it up to is loud as you like the dialog. If regular dialog is too loud then *everything* is too loud.


I guess that will be reference level.


----------



## thecloneranger


just finished watching smoking aces on blu ray. shoot out in the hotel. glorious bass


----------



## AJ72

Quote:

Originally Posted by AJ72 View Post


Thor TDW is the exception to this rule wink.gif. One of the best mixes I've heard since Oblivion.



Quote:

Originally Posted by Brian Fineberg View Post


while I respect your opinion..I will disagree...while it was in fact very good...I would not say its the best since oblivion by any stretch...(I wouldn't even mention them in the same sentence as far as quality goes)



Quote:

Originally Posted by Scott Simonian View Post


Agreed. While I liked Thor 2 and I thought it's audio in general was very good but not Oblivion 'great'.







subjectivity rears it's ugly head...


I agree it didn't have as much kick ass bass as others (Dredd etc) but I can't think of any other film I've watched recently where the audio was as well balanced and spread over every channel (maybe rear backs could have been utilised more) as Thor 2 was. No, it's not Oblivion, that's in another league altogether just saying best sounding film I've watched since then. I would class Dredd a better bass film than Thor 2 and maybe even on a par with it in other areas of audio. I really like films that have crystal clear sound coming from the centre channel (not muffled sounding) and I think Thor2 does this well. Another great sounding movie is Rango but not a killer bass film. Some nice bass moments in it but small doses. Anyway slightly off topic but just my two cents of subjective analysis. Any suggestions of other great sounding movies since Oblivion for me to check out are welcome.


----------



## tvuong

^^ Elysium, Ender's game, the grandmaster


----------



## Brian Fineberg

if overall sound is what your after Gravity cannot be overlooked


----------



## AJ72

Haven't scene any of those so will check them out.


Wolverine tonight. I would rate it okay in terms of bass with a couple of demo worthy scenes but nothing flash. Didn't care much for the movie either.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15420#post_24501868
> 
> 
> Haven't scene any of those so will check them out.
> 
> 
> Wolverine tonight. I would rate it okay in terms of bass with a couple of demo worthy scenes but nothing flash. Didn't care much for the movie either.



AJ72, definetly make sure you check out Gravity........the soundtrack as a whole was just awesome!


----------



## emerson1

I was thinking about renting 'Oblivion' tonight. Did it receive high praises for a few super deep bass sequences or for good bass throughout the entire movie?


----------



## MKtheater

Now this is just my opinion but Oblivion is one of the best if not the best overall movie with bass. It has an awesome picture, full bandwidth loud bass, great score and the movie was very good. As for summer block busters this was my favorite last year. I am a sucker for Superman so I actually liked MoS better but not for the audio. Video and audio goes to oblivion and if I did not grow up with Superman it really is the better movie.


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> Now this is just my opinion but Oblivion is one of the best if not the best overall movie with bass. It has an awesome picture, full bandwidth loud bass, great score and the movie was very good.


I agree:

- perfect PQ (colours, contrast, etc.);

- fantastic audio (well-balanced, dynamic, immersive, etc.);

- a decent story;

- decent acting;

- two lovely female leads







;

- great cinematography and special effects; and

- an overall enjoyable movie*.


(*Although I wouldn't say it's a very good movie, I would say it's quite a bit better than most. I liked it enough to buy it, and I rarely buy movies.)


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15420#post_24503340
> 
> 
> I agree:
> 
> - perfect PQ (colours, contrast, etc.);
> 
> - fantastic audio (well-balanced, dynamic, immersive, etc.);
> 
> - a decent story;
> 
> - decent acting;
> 
> - two lovely female leads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;
> 
> - great cinematography and special effects; and
> 
> - an overall enjoyable movie*.
> 
> 
> (*Although I wouldn't say it's a very good movie, I would say it's quite a bit better than most. I liked it enough to buy it, and I rarely buy movies.)



+1


----------



## Scott Simonian

+B


Erm, I mean +2


----------



## MKtheater

It is very good as aliens are concerned. It is no gladiator or braveheart. I am talking action movies here. As for pure bass movies I still just throw in WOTW to show off a bit and get yelled at.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15420#post_24503340
> 
> 
> I agree:
> 
> - perfect PQ (colours, contrast, etc.);
> 
> - fantastic audio (well-balanced, dynamic, immersive, etc.);
> 
> - a decent story;
> 
> - decent acting;
> 
> - two lovely female leads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;
> 
> - great cinematography and special effects; and
> 
> - an overall enjoyable movie*.
> 
> 
> (*Although I wouldn't say it's a very good movie, I would say it's quite a bit better than most. I liked it enough to buy it, and I rarely buy movies.)




Agreed. Not to mention the isolated score might be my all time favorite extra. I wish more releases did this since it's an extra I would actually use. Listening to the isolated score in my pitch black cant see your hand in front of your face HT cranked up to ref is an experience all it's own!


----------



## bori

Ok finished watching Oblivion on blu ray. The bass was good but not through out the entire movie. I just thought it would have more like a cloverfield or jack the giant slayer. Even The great and powerful OZ had stronger bass. I have Conquest that goes down flat to 7hz. So that was not the issue. If I had to pick I think enders game had better bass. Just my opinion


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15450#post_24505080
> 
> 
> Ok finished watching Oblivion on blu ray. The bass was good but not through out the entire movie. I just thought it would have more like a cloverfield or jack the giant slayer. Even The great and powerful OZ had stronger bass. I have Conquest that goes down flat to 7hz. So that was not the issue. If I had to pick I think enders game had better bass. Just my opinion



Have a graph showing your flat to 7hz on that epic?


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15450#post_24505080
> 
> 
> Ok finished watching Oblivion on blu ray. The bass was good but not through out the entire movie. I just thought it would have more like a cloverfield or jack the giant slayer. Even The great and powerful OZ had stronger bass. I have Conquest that goes down flat to 7hz. So that was not the issue. If I had to pick I think enders game had better bass. Just my opinion



oblivion is one of those movies where you really do need to crank up the volume to get the full effect. Does it measure as strong as Olympus has fallen or get as loud as Oz? No. but what it does do is make use of the full bandwidth of Bass and has excellent sound design. Try it again at reference, or as close to reference as you can cleanly play.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I agree with the folks here are saying about Oblivion. That is 'the all in one' package movie I demo for people that have never seen my setup. The M83 soundtrack only feature begs to get played loudly!


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15450#post_24505136
> 
> 
> oblivion is one of those movies where you really do need to crank up the volume to get the full effect. Does it measure as strong as Olympus has fallen or get as loud as Oz? No. but what it does do is make use of the full bandwidth of Bass and has excellent sound design. Try it again at reference, or as close to reference as you can cleanly play.



Dont get me wrong the bass was great and the overall surround sound was good. But this is the bass thread and I am just noting that the bass was not as strong as the movies I stated above. Including WOW. It did have more bass u can feel rather than hear. It seemed after the initial scene in the beginning of the movie the bass never got better than that scene. I did crank it up louder than my normal listening volume. Just my opinion doesn't mean I am right.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15450#post_24503737
> 
> 
> It is very good as aliens are concerned. It is no gladiator or braveheart. I am talking action movies here. As for pure bass movies I still just throw in WOTW to show off a bit and get yelled at.



+1 Don't know why the lightning scene doesn't get more love...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15450#post_24503890
> 
> 
> Agreed. Not to mention the isolated score might be my all time favorite extra. I wish more releases did this since it's an extra I would actually use. Listening to the isolated score in my pitch black cant see your hand in front of your face HT cranked up to ref is an experience all it's own!



And if you've seen the movie enough times, you know what's happening just by listening to the soundtrack. Happens every time I hear something from 'Friday'😎


----------



## Scott Simonian

_"Ms Parker just don't know!!"_


----------



## Mrkazador

Looks like The Hobbit 2 is going to be another disappointment in the LFE department.


----------



## McStyvie

Ah man, what makes you say that?


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15450#post_24506000
> 
> 
> Looks like The Hobbit 2 is going to be another disappointment in the LFE department.



+1. Only watched about 20 mins of it and I got that same, sinking feeling. Wouldn't call it a disappointment though, because it's what I expected. Hope it would be better, but didn't expect it.


----------



## billpan

Watched hobbit 2 a few hours ago and i agree..the same soundmix as last year..even when the dragon appears the bass doesnt seem to go low.my mkv had dts 1.5 mbps,but i dont think the uncompressed version will have any difference as the sound desigh remains the same.


----------



## McStyvie

thinking about cancelling my pre-order of Hobbit 2. What a disappointment to hear! Perhaps the EU version will have a rocking bass track though?


----------



## bossobass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15420#post_24503275
> 
> 
> Now this is just my opinion but Oblivion is one of the best if not the best overall movie with bass. It has an awesome picture, full bandwidth loud bass, great score and the movie was very good. As for summer block busters this was my favorite last year. I am a sucker for Superman so I actually liked MoS better but not for the audio. Video and audio goes to oblivion and if I did not grow up with Superman it really is the better movie.



I agree. If MOS weren't filtered, it would have walked away with MWB of the year. Alas, it is filtered and that left the door open for O to take the cake.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15450#post_24505080
> 
> 
> Ok finished watching Oblivion on blu ray. The bass was good but not through out the entire movie. I just thought it would have more like a cloverfield or jack the giant slayer. Even The great and powerful OZ had stronger bass. I have Conquest that goes down flat to 7hz. So that was not the issue. If I had to pick I think enders game had better bass. Just my opinion



Cloverfield does not "have more" of anything in the bass department over Oblivion.

http://picasion.com/i/22hUV/  


There are a couple of peaks above 30 Hz and 30 Hz is boosted before the filter and that might set a scene or two apart in CF and is no doubt the reason people like the bass in CF.


But O has 30 times more


----------



## Toe

Thanks for the early Hobbit 2 reports. I was expecting disappointment going off how terrible the LFE support was in part 1, but was hoping they would fix this. Oh well.



Watched Grandmaster a few nights ago and thought the LFE and overall sound was excellent on the native DTS-MA track. Movie was horrible though IMO and I could not even get through all of it. Fun bass ride though.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15450#post_24505080
> 
> 
> Ok finished watching Oblivion on blu ray. The bass was good but not through out the entire movie. I just thought it would have more like a cloverfield or jack the giant slayer. Even The great and powerful OZ had stronger bass. I have Conquest that goes down flat to 7hz. So that was not the issue. If I had to pick I think enders game had better bass. Just my opinion



Agree about the amount of bass being less than say Tron Legacy where its full on throughout the entire movie but when the bass is there it's so well done that more than makes up for it. The bass sweep when the rope breaks is brilliant as well as the battle towards the end. Combined with utterly sublime audio all round this makes it a masterpiece IMO. A couple of scenes in OZ were brilliant (Tornado, Witch's green zap comes to mind, Witch breaking into protective dome also) and I agree Jack the Giant Slayer was good too. Lots of great bass moments one in particular but don't want to spoil.


----------



## Fatshaft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15450_50#post_24507471
> 
> 
> Thanks for the early Hobbit 2 reports. I was expecting disappointment going off how terrible the LFE support was in part 1, but was hoping they would fix this. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> Watched Grandmaster a few nights ago and thought the LFE and overall sound was excellent on the native DTS-MA track. Movie was horrible though IMO and I could not even get through all of it. Fun bass ride though.



Completely agree and did the same thing...could not watch all of it!


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15450#post_24505996
> 
> _"Ms Parker just don't know!!"_



"The Lord is my shepherd, he know what I want!"


----------



## djoberg

My wife and I just watched _The Book Thief_ and because my wife was with me I only had the volume on -20. There were two air raid scenes where townspeople hunkered down in the city bomb shelter and when the bombs started dropping my walls were shaking. Needless to say, I was quite surprised with the volume being set so low. If not for the fact that tonight is my night to devote to my beloved wife, I would have cranked the AVR up to reference level to see just how effective the bass really is during those two scenes. I know it's probably not a Blu-ray many would buy, or even rent, but did anyone, by chance, give this a viewing yet? If so, by all means chime in with your impressions of the air raid scenes...and let us know if you had to contact your Home Owner's insurance agent to make a claim!!










BTW, I most definitely intend to slide this Blu back into my Pioneer player at my earliest convenience to view (ah, I mean, to "listen" to) those two scenes at reference level.


----------



## shpitz

Did you have Dynamic EQ on by any chance? that can boost things up nicely in low volumes...


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15450#post_24509996
> 
> 
> Did you have Dynamic EQ on by any chance? that can boost things up nicely in low volumes...



Yes, I did. I'm actually very thankful for that feature on my Onkyo AVR.


Edit: Having said that, I am still anticipating some amazing LFE at louder volumes!


----------



## rzan

Where the wild things are! Holy shiznit!


----------



## MemX

That film ^^ was weird, made me a bit uncomfortable for some reason lol


I guess kids learn in different ways than I did!


----------



## AJ72

Okay so I gave Gravity a run tonight. Whilst I agree it was well done and ground breaking in some ways considering the environment it was meant to portray, I didn't love it...... Can't really put my finger on it but the movie didn't grab me which probably doesn't help. I did like the way the bass created tension, this was done very effectively but the constant radio type dialogue annoyed me a bit. I understand this was necessary but I didn't like the movie enough to get immersed in it and the style. A few moments were crackly on the centre channel which also detracts from the experience (sounding like a whinging old man now!). The better mixes don't do this but this has nothing to do with the bass which I found pretty good overall but very different as it was kind of deadened/muffled. I hate to harp on the negatives but I also found this effect a bit stifling and left me wanting more clean and pure bass but again I understand it was relative to the film and the setting. I did like the scenes where the bass kind of pulsates and stutters which creates this great tension very effectively, this was the best part I thought and really created the feel of "impending doom" very well.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15450#post_24510892
> 
> 
> Okay so I gave Gravity a run tonight. Whilst I agree it was well done and ground breaking in some ways considering the environment it was meant to portray, I didn't love it...... Can't really put my finger on it but the movie didn't grab me which probably doesn't help. I did like the way the bass created tension, this was done very effectively but the constant radio type dialogue annoyed me a bit. I understand this was necessary but I didn't like the movie enough to get immersed in it and the style. A few moments were crackly on the centre channel which also detracts from the experience (sounding like a whinging old man now!). The better mixes don't do this but this has nothing to do with the bass which I found pretty good overall but very different as it was kind of deadened/muffled. I hate to harp on the negatives but I also found this effect a bit stifling and left me wanting more clean and pure bass but again I understand it was relative to the film and the setting. I did like the scenes where the bass kind of pulsates and stutters which creates this great tension very effectively, this was the best part I thought and really created the feel of "impending doom" very well.





If you don't care for the movie, then nothing else matters.


For many reasons I don't think that movie would interest me.


----------



## blazar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovinthehd*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15360#post_24480805
> 
> 
> Yes that's a nice feature on the BR, but then there are the gaps when there's nothing going on.....and would the soundtrack have other than the M83 tracks? Curious.



The soundtrack plays almost the whole movie and the hd recording is truly awesome. If you haven't heard it, do yourself a favor... One of the best scifi soundtrack/scores of all time in my book.


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15450#post_24511007
> 
> 
> If you don't care for the movie, then nothing else matters.
> 
> 
> For many reasons I don't think that movie would interest me.


+1. I do not like Gravity.


----------



## ahmedreda

That movie was just unwatchable for me. Don't care how much bass it has









> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rzan*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15450#post_24510512
> 
> 
> Where the wild things are! Holy shiznit!


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15450#post_24511054
> 
> 
> The soundtrack plays almost the whole movie and the hd recording is truly awesome. If you haven't heard it, do yourself a favor... One of the best scifi soundtrack/scores of all time in my book.


Check out the soundtrack for Pacific Rim, it's pretty incredible too.


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15450#post_24511163
> 
> 
> +1. I do not like Gravity.


Yep same here. Gravity actually put me to sleep. Very boring Zzzzzz


----------



## rhed

Finally found a used bd copy of " The Exorcism of Emily Rose". Gonna give that a run this weekend.


----------



## zero zero seven


Still waiting on White House Down?


----------



## wpbpete

I've been going thru some older movies, since I started running my subs 6db hot. Last night it was time for "Inception" OMG...I had to do several rattle checks just to get thru the first scene







I ended up restarting it like 5 times







and today I had to relocate my amp LoL


----------



## discone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15480#post_24513302
> 
> 
> I've been going thru some older movies, since I started running my subs 6db hot. Last night it was time for "Inception" OMG...I had to do several rattle checks just to get thru the first scene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up restarting it like 5 times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today I had to relocate my amp LoL



Thanks just added to my queue. I have been trying to go down the list and find movies I'd like to watch again now with a real sub. Glad to see this list here and even get updated feedback.


I added Fight Club but it has a long wait before it ships and it's a 1999 movie. Have all the new sub buyers started going through this list also and backed up Netflix!


----------



## Farley1


I just received WOTW today, and am watching what must be the tripod-standing scene through for the second time.

 

Now, mind you, all I have is a single SVS PB-2000 in a 5,500 cubic foot room that opens to the rest of the house, but...DAMN. This thread is accurate as it pertains to that scene. Holy. 

 

So this is what it sounds, or should I say feels, like when you start to get into legitimate bass. 

 

More please! Maybe eventually a pair of PC12-Plus. Yeah...

 

Edit: Even when I turn it down to -40 because my daughter is going to bed on the other side of the wall, it's still rattling the dog's cage. (sw is 6db hot in AVR though)


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15450#post_24511054
> 
> 
> The soundtrack plays almost the whole movie and the hd recording is truly awesome. If you haven't heard it, do yourself a favor... One of the best scifi soundtrack/scores of all time in my book.



Right on , Right on, on the sound track !!!! Plain and simple, Oblivion is hard to beat in all aspects of a movie, bass, picture quality, sound track, surround sound, acting and so on. Top notch all the way !!! IMO it should have won some awards. Oh did I mention sound track







? This is one movie that I do not grow tired of. As a matter of fact I'm going to crank it up and watch it again this weekend. I need to make sure I didn't miss anything after watching it 4-times already. ha ha









Just finished Gravity and thought well, once and done for me on that movie !!


----------



## emerson1

'Don Jon' was definitely better than what I thought it would be (which was nothing really). The score was pretty much all of it, but I came away pleasantly surprised.


----------



## thecloneranger


just watched a high school classic with my dual pb2000s. long title..... dont be a menace to south central la while drinking your juice in the hood. it was a wayans bros. spoof of all the hood movies of the 90s. its humor is not for most but i was surprised as how good it sounds thru my setup


----------



## audiofan1

For those who found "Man of Steele" a bit of a let down in the ULF and a bit inconsistent placement of midbass slam to the on screen action , have you gotten around to a second viewing? I just finished my second go at it and came away with a different take and I must admit to liking it







there was even one point where I got chills up the spine which only happens for me in movies when the big three occur , one is on screen action ,second is a good music score and third dynamics done cleanly top to bottom including what is well known in the case of MoS as filtered bass! I was also more aware of the soundtrack as a whole in the movie and noticed Thor 2 like soundstage vastness sans the ULF which gave a more theatrical sound. The strong 30-40hz under pending's remained strong through out the movie and due to the fact its bass you here going down to reference volume levels this time only brought out more goodies. I'm not sure why this is but . MoS is worth a second viewing and one may or may not garner more respect for the mix!


I did


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15400_100#post_24514810
> 
> 
> For those who found "Man of Steele" a bit of a let down in the ULF and a bit inconsistent placement of midbass slam to the on screen action , have you gotten around to a second viewing? I just finished my second go at it and came away with a different take and I must admit to liking it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was even one point where I got chills up the spine which only happens for me in movies when the big three occur , one is on screen action ,second is a good music score and third dynamics done cleanly top to bottom including what is well known in the case of MoS as filtered bass! I was also more aware of the soundtrack as a whole in the movie and noticed Thor 2 like soundstage vastness sans the ULF which gave a more theatrical sound. The strong 30-40hz under pending's remained strong through out the movie and due to the fact its bass you here going down to reference volume levels this time only brought out more goodies. I'm not sure why this is but . MoS is worth a second viewing and one may or may not garner more respect for the mix!
> 
> 
> I did



Reading your post gave me the chills.


----------



## cjrubes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15480#post_24512529
> 
> 
> Finally found a used bd copy of " The Exorcism of Emily Rose". Gonna give that a run this weekend.


 

 

 

Same here.  I have Thor 2 and Exorcism of Emily Rose in line to watch this weekend, though I don't know if I'll have time for both.


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjrubes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15480#post_24515104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.  I have Thor 2 and Exorcism of Emily Rose in line to watch this weekend, though I don't know if I'll have time for both.


The only problem is I have to find someone to watch EoER with me. My family don't want to watch it. And I don't want to on my own. Cause in to chicken sh!t too. lol...


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15480#post_24514810
> 
> 
> For those who found "Man of Steele" a bit of a let down in the ULF and a bit inconsistent placement of midbass slam to the on screen action , have you gotten around to a second viewing? I just finished my second go at it and came away with a different take and I must admit to liking it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was even one point where I got chills up the spine which only happens for me in movies when the big three occur , one is on screen action ,second is a good music score and third dynamics done cleanly top to bottom including what is well known in the case of MoS as filtered bass! I was also more aware of the soundtrack as a whole in the movie and noticed Thor 2 like soundstage vastness sans the ULF which gave a more theatrical sound. The strong 30-40hz under pending's remained strong through out the movie and due to the fact its bass you here going down to reference volume levels this time only brought out more goodies. I'm not sure why this is but . MoS is worth a second viewing and one may or may not garner more respect for the mix!
> 
> 
> I did



I watched it twice and my opinion did not change at all. Two big dings against this one are poor extension and spotty execution which might be the bigger problem of the two. I still enjoyed the audio, but it could have been better in the low end and nothing that would make my demo list.


I also did a second viewing of Oz last night mainly to check out the 3d, but also to take in the awesome audio. My opinion did not change on that one either which was it's still excellent for LFE/sound to my ears. 3d was great as well!


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecloneranger*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15480#post_24514547
> 
> 
> just watched a high school classic with my dual pb2000s. long title..... dont be a menace to south central la while drinking your juice in the hood. it was a wayans bros. spoof of all the hood movies of the 90s. its humor is not for most but i was surprised as how good it sounds thru my setup



"Hurry up and buy!"


----------



## nube

Here's a Google docs spreadsheet with all the data-bass.com movie measurements. If you want to sort the columns, at the top goto View-->List. Then sort the columns however you like. Only thing I can't figure out is a script to keep the alternating row shading when you sort things. If anyone knows how to do that on Google docs let me know.


I'll keep it up to date so you can bookmark it and always refer back to it, or just click the link in the master measurements thread over there.


Also, see that there are 3 tabs - at the bottom in spreadsheet view, and at the top in list view. They are current measurements, old measurements, and requests. Feel free to post measurement requests here or over there and we'll try to get to them, but be explicit about it - no vagueness, please.


If there are any errors or omissions, let me know. I won't add new measurements until they're voted on. Feel free to suggest changes/additions to anything as well.


P.S. Bosso, I haven't forgotten your comments about other scenes to graph. I don't have all of those movies, but I tried to graph the ones I do have. I'm gonna redo that whole post over at the other site, since it just gets lost in the shuffle here.


----------



## MemX

Awesome work, thanks nube


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zero zero seven*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15480#post_24512566
> 
> 
> Still waiting on White House Down?


Already graphed on Data-Bass, I think? Filtered at around 30Hz IIRC


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15480#post_24514810
> 
> 
> For those who found "Man of Steele" a bit of a let down in the ULF and a bit inconsistent placement of midbass slam to the on screen action , have you gotten around to a second viewing? I just finished my second go at it and came away with a different take and I must admit to liking it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was even one point where I got chills up the spine which only happens for me in movies when the big three occur , one is on screen action ,second is a good music score and third dynamics done cleanly top to bottom including what is well known in the case of MoS as filtered bass! I was also more aware of the soundtrack as a whole in the movie and noticed Thor 2 like soundstage vastness sans the ULF which gave a more theatrical sound. The strong 30-40hz under pending's remained strong through out the movie and due to the fact its bass you here going down to reference volume levels this time only brought out more goodies. I'm not sure why this is but . MoS is worth a second viewing and one may or may not garner more respect for the mix!
> 
> 
> I did


Interesting........when I watched MOS I was not only dismayed by the anemic ULF but even more disturbing was the clipping throughout the FR spectrum. It was truly the worst soundtrack of 2013 IMHO but based on your 2nd helping review, I'll put it in que for another go-round.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Unfortunately I have to disagree, MOS still remains a loud compressed lackluster mix with dodgy applications of bass.


Best Regards

KvE


----------



## blazar

Clearly i dont know how to listen to movie soundtracks critically lol...


Wasnt MoS made from an original Atmos mix? I think it was released in atmos first.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15400_100#post_24515201
> 
> 
> Here's a Google docs spreadsheet with all the data-bass.com movie measurements. If you want to sort the columns, at the top goto View-->List. Then sort the columns however you like. Only thing I can't figure out is a script to keep the alternating row shading when you sort things. If anyone knows how to do that on Google docs let me know.
> 
> 
> I'll keep it up to date so you can bookmark it and always refer back to it, or just click the link in the master measurements thread over there.
> 
> 
> Also, see that there are 3 tabs - at the bottom in spreadsheet view, and at the top in list view. They are current measurements, old measurements, and requests. Feel free to post measurement requests here or over there and we'll try to get to them, but be explicit about it - no vagueness, please.
> 
> 
> If there are any errors or omissions, let me know. I won't add new measurements until they're voted on. Feel free to suggest changes/additions to anything as well.
> 
> 
> P.S. Bosso, I haven't forgotten your comments about other scenes to graph. I don't have all of those movies, but I tried to graph the ones I do have. I'm gonna redo that whole post over at the other site, since it just gets lost in the shuffle here.




This spreadsheet should be added to the first post for easy referencing.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15480#post_24515750
> 
> 
> This spreadsheet should be added to the first post for easy referencing.



+1


----------



## zero zero seven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15480#post_24515408
> 
> 
> 
> Already graphed on Data-Bass, I think? Filtered at around 30Hz IIRC


I cannot find it, searched through.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15480_40#post_24515144
> 
> 
> I watched it twice and my opinion did not change at all. Two big dings against this one are poor extension and spotty execution which might be the bigger problem of the two. I still enjoyed the audio, but it could have been better in the low end and nothing that would make my demo list.
> 
> 
> I also did a second viewing of Oz last night mainly to check out the 3d, but also to take in the awesome audio. My opinion did not change on that one either which was it's still excellent for LFE/sound to my ears. 3d was great as well!



Believe it or not as good as I thought OZ was i haven't done a second viewing yet and will have to do so I do remember feeling it had the best dialog I've heard along with it just being a superb mix! As for MoS the first go I found the spottiness more of a problem than the lack of extension, there are two variables at play as I've tried to figure out as to why I perceived less this time , one is I've been using a 60hz crossover point on my mains ( in the past it seemed I got less bass using it but feel its more seamless) as before I would use 40hz or fullrange and second my pre/pro received a massive update with noticeable audible differences in the mid bass. What ever it is I like it







but overall if I had to describe MoS now it would be between Thor 2 ( for its vastness) and Pacific Rim ( for dynamic punch) and as a side note my LFE channel is set at 100hz











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15480_40#post_24515483
> 
> 
> Interesting........when I watched MOS I was not only dismayed by the anemic ULF but even more disturbing was the clipping throughout the FR spectrum. It was truly the worst soundtrack of 2013 IMHO but based on your 2nd helping review, I'll put it in que for another go-round.



As for the clipping I found it does run on the hot side and is indeed aggressive from all channels but still it retained some fidelity when I went down to 0 on the volume , it was just big dynamic theater sound that would make Imax blush


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecloneranger*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15480#post_24514547
> 
> 
> just watched a high school classic with my dual pb2000s. long title..... dont be a menace to south central la while drinking your juice in the hood. it was a wayans bros. spoof of all the hood movies of the 90s. its humor is not for most but i was surprised as how good it sounds thru my setup





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15480#post_24515177
> 
> 
> "Hurry up and buy!"


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Folks need to stop misinterpreting sheer output for dynamics.


A truly dynamic track provides an interesting usage of both loud and soft; which also permits the usage of deeper and more authoritative bass range and output.


Often when I see folks describe their impressions of soundtracks and use 'aggressive' that often means limited dynamic range due to excessive compression.

I prefer a mix that actually utilizes more of the available dynamic range effectively for a far more compelling and engaging audio experience than one that constantly hammers my ears with 6-12 dbs of limited dynamic range.


Attack and release seems to be a forgotten mixing technique, just always keep the levels as high as possible. Where can I get my relief?


Best Regards

KvE


----------



## Scott Simonian

We are allowed to like what we like.


That being said, good use of dynamics is always nice but sometimes things just gotta get loud and be loud.


----------



## bori

OZ had pictures coming off the wall how strong the bass is in the movie.


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15480#post_24516913
> 
> 
> OZ had pictures coming off the wall how strong the bass is in the movie.


That tornado was downright hair-raising


----------



## Oliver Deplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KMFDMvsEnya*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15480#post_24516796
> 
> 
> Folks need to stop misinterpreting sheer output for dynamics.
> 
> 
> A truly dynamic track provides an interesting usage of both loud and soft; which also permits the usage of deeper and more authoritative bass range and output.
> 
> 
> Often when I see folks describe their impressions of soundtracks and use 'aggressive' that often means limited dynamic range due to excessive compression.
> 
> I prefer a mix that actually utilizes more of the available dynamic range effectively for a far more compelling and engaging audio experience than one that constantly hammers my ears with 6-12 dbs of limited dynamic range.
> 
> 
> Attack and release seems to be a forgotten mixing technique, just always keep the levels as high as possible. Where can I get my relief?
> 
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> KvE




I like the scenes where the sound quickly goes from very quiet to loud. They have that jump-factor. You know, like in the horror movies when the people start walking backward.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oliver Deplace*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15510#post_24517848
> 
> 
> I like the scenes where the sound quickly goes from very quiet to loud. They have that jump-factor. You know, like in the horror movies when the people start walking backward.



Good example would be Insidious


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15480#post_24516913
> 
> 
> OZ had pictures coming off the wall how strong the bass is in the movie.



Yes indeed. One movie I really, really liked the audio on. Some killer bass scenes in this movie for sure. Not a movie I feel like watching twice...... even with the evil Mila Kunis. Maybe it was the make up? When the witch gives that green blast from the wand its insane bass!


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14160#post_24351310
> 
> 
> little off topic watched some nice music/documentaries recently - Sound City and Marley -both sounded superb in lossless .
> 
> hearing Marley in DTSMA amazing - best his stuff ever sounded





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15120#post_24425329
> 
> 
> I watched Through the Never a few nights ago, what an awesome audio track! that bass drum was hitting nicely.





picked up both "marley" and "through the never" yesterday...


between babysitting granddaughter and watching the Dayton Flyers advance to the sweet 16, i didn't get to check either of 'em out...


hope to get a chance to crank at least one today....!


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15480#post_24512038
> 
> 
> Yep same here. Gravity actually put me to sleep. Very boring Zzzzzz


I agree, I thought Gravity was the biggest joke next to Argo.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15510#post_24518845
> 
> 
> I agree, I thought Gravity was the biggest joke next to Argo.


Id hate to know what you think is a good movie lol


----------



## bear123


Well, reading how impressed everyone is with all the great surround effects, I suppose it is time to order up my surround speakers:

 

http://fluance.com/product/AVBP2_Bipolar_Surround_Sound_Satellite_Speakers.eng-79.html

 

or 

 

http://fluance.com/product/Fluance_XLBP_Wide_Dispersion_Bipolar_Surround_Sound_Speakers_dark_walnut.eng-131.html

 

 

Decisions decisions...not sure the bigger ones will pass the WAF.


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15510#post_24518845
> 
> 
> I agree, I thought Gravity was the biggest joke next to Argo.


It was a waste of my time watching this movie. I immediately deleted it after viewing. This is why movie is subjective, some loves this movie.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15510#post_24518940
> 
> 
> It was a waste of my time watching this movie. I immediately deleted it after viewing. This is why movie is subjective, some loves this movie.


It would not say it was a waste of time, but clearly overhyped. The only other movie I would say I was duped on was the Blair witch project. What a joke that was, I think it is still in the top 20 all time grossing movies. It had what a $600K budget and in the end a quarter billion worldwide. All for the worst movie ever made IMO.


Going to watch Frozen later this afternoon.


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15510#post_24518845
> 
> 
> I agree, I thought Gravity was the biggest joke next to Argo.




what did u thunk of "napoleon dynamite"...?


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15510#post_24519079
> 
> 
> what did u thunk of "napoleon dynamite"...?



I loved it.

"I like your sleeves. They're real big."


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15510#post_24519079
> 
> 
> what did u thunk of "napoleon dynamite"...?


Loved it, I cannot believe there was not a second. Dude turned down allot of money for pride.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I actually love Napoleon dynamite as well,


Bet you 5 dollars I can throw this football over them mountains


----------



## Toe

Funny how subjective movies are. I have watched Gravity 4 times since I got the blu ray!







Don't think I have ever done that. I loved the deeper story beneath the surface events. The audio/LFE was fantastic and the 3d was pretty solid IMO. It all came together for one of the all too rare hits on all cylinders HT experiences for me.


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15510#post_24519180
> 
> 
> Funny how subjective movies are. I have watched Gravity 4 times since I got the blu ray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think I have ever done that. I loved the deeper story beneath the surface events. The audio/LFE was fantastic and the 3d was pretty solid IMO. It all came together for one of the all too rare hits on all cylinders HT experiences for me.





i am solidly in this camp...


did not see it in 3D tho...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Same here


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15510#post_24519180
> 
> 
> Funny how subjective movies are. I have watched Gravity 4 times since I got the blu ray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think I have ever done that. I loved the deeper story beneath the surface events. The audio/LFE was fantastic and the 3d was pretty solid IMO. It all came together for one of the all too rare hits on all cylinders HT experiences for me.



4 Times - you young buck you

Nice - I'm about a month behind on movies -

added new sub - ripped room apart

got tied up on bunch of crap for few weeks and finally got set-up on Friday.

measuring like a dream but have not have time to rip a film yet .

did play back the Sheffield Lab Drum & Track Disc at about +15 for test go - oh my

and my luck daughter having study group all day here - crap


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15510#post_24519079
> 
> 
> what did u thunk of "napoleon dynamite"...?



the bomb


----------



## Fatshaft

Any word on "47 Ronin" ?


I'm watching it in 3D in a couple of hours...


----------



## dsrussell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15510#post_24519180
> 
> 
> Funny how subjective movies are. I have watched Gravity 4 times since I got the blu ray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think I have ever done that. I loved the deeper story beneath the surface events. The audio/LFE was fantastic and the 3d was pretty solid IMO. It all came together for one of the all too rare hits on all cylinders HT experiences for me.



Ditto with your experience with "Gravity". I too have watched it 4 times (the first time was at the Arclight theater … Cinerama Dome in Hollywood). Movies, like music, are extremely subjective. There is nothing made so well that someone won't hate, nor made so badly that someone won't love. But that is the way it should be. We are all different and enjoy (and dislike) different things. Be a boring world if this weren't the case.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fatshaft*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15500_100#post_24519392
> 
> 
> Any word on "47 Ronin" ?
> 
> 
> I'm watching it in 3D in a couple of hours...


 

I don't think there was much lfe below 30hz.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15450#post_24506000
> 
> 
> Looks like The Hobbit 2 is going to be another disappointment in the LFE department.



have you graphed this one up yet - buddy just emailed me and indicated the last hour or so of Blu-ray was pretty decent - he gets his discs early from DVDWorldUSA

maybe not total loss


----------



## blazar

What is the reference example movie for dynamic range? This is not the most overt thing i listen for.


I liked MoS soundtrack which distracts away from other "deficiencies" for me. Seems to have plenty of bass but there are so many scenes for massive LFe that its possible they turned it down on purpose?


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15500_100#post_24520292
> 
> 
> 
> have you graphed this one up yet - buddy just emailed me and indicated the last hour or so of Blu-ray was pretty decent - he gets his discs early from DVDWorldUSA
> 
> maybe not total loss


 

I have graphed it but not posted it. The scenes with Smaug are decent which is where most of the LFE is but its at 30hz and a tiny bit at 20hz.


----------



## Ray77085

Just finished Thor-2 and thought it was decent. I like Thor better and I thought the bass hit a tad bit harder. Then cranked that Dolby True HD sound track on Oblivion Blu-Ray and rattle the whole room. Dam um it hits hard !!!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15510#post_24520324
> 
> 
> What is the reference example movie for dynamic range? This is not the most overt thing i listen for.
> 
> 
> I liked MoS soundtrack which distracts away from other "deficiencies" for me. Seems to have plenty of bass but there are so many scenes for massive LFe that its possible they turned it down on purpose?



Shoot out at the end of Open Range ?


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15510#post_24520388
> 
> 
> I have graphed it but not posted it. The scenes with Smaug are decent which is where most of the LFE is but its at 30hz and a tiny bit at 20hz.



thanks - disappointing but kind off expected


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15520_40#post_24520324
> 
> 
> What is the reference example movie for dynamic range? This is not the most overt thing i listen for.
> 
> 
> I liked MoS soundtrack which distracts away from other "deficiencies" for me. Seems to have plenty of bass but there are so many scenes for massive LFe that its possible they turned it down on purpose?


*Oblivion*

*Elysium*

*Ender's Game*

*Great & Powerful Oz*


These are a few for me that come to mind!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15520_40#post_24520651
> 
> 
> thanks - disappointing but kind off expected



I'll wait till the disc are in hand before the final nail










Now where's that rabbits foot


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15450#post_24511007
> 
> 
> If you don't care for the movie, then nothing else matters.
> 
> 
> For many reasons I don't think that movie would interest me.



I agree 100% listening to her moan is not my idea of a good movie


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24521061
> 
> 
> I agree 100% listening to her moan is not my idea of a good movie



Well since that isn't the case you should check it out.










Not putting a mix like this through your gear is putting them to waste.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15510#post_24519039
> 
> 
> It would not say it was a waste of time, but clearly overhyped. The only other movie I would say I was duped on was the Blair witch project. What a joke that was, I think it is still in the top 20 all time grossing movies. It had what a $600K budget and in the end a quarter billion worldwide. All for the worst movie ever made IMO.
> 
> *Going to watch Frozen later this afternoon.*



There's some decent LFE in _Frozen_, courtesy of the "Snow Monster."










Enjoy! And chime in with your impressions on the bass after your viewing.


----------



## blazar

Yeah snow monster in frozen was pretty decent bass, the movie in general had a well

Made soundtrack. The sawing of ice at the beginning of the movie gives you a good idea about how good your front soundstage is.


----------



## WayneJoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15510#post_24520388
> 
> 
> I have graphed it but not posted it. The scenes with Smaug are decent which is where most of the LFE is but its at 30hz and a tiny bit at 20hz.



That is better than the first Hobbit movie which was filtered at 40hz.


----------



## bear123


I fixed three annoying rattles in my room today.  Another bad one cropped up on one of the ice monster scenes in frozen while he was stomping around.  So there are a few spots that hit hard.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WayneJoy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15500_100#post_24521423
> 
> 
> 
> That is better than the first Hobbit movie which was filtered at 40hz.


 

Hobbit 2 is also filtered just like the first one but there is more lfe at 30hz but just a tiny bit more.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24521099
> 
> 
> Well since that isn't the case you should check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not putting a mix like this through your gear is putting them to waste.



I will rent it and will let you know, I just can't stand SANDRA B.... I really dislike her voice an think that she s... as an actress! Too bad they didn't cast someone else!


I saw the preview and basically was really annoyed by her screaming .....


----------



## McStyvie

Finally watched Gravity in 3D over the weekend. Found the film a bit boring, but liked the 3D presentation and the soundstage. Wouldn't demo it or watch it again though.


Also watched Jack the Giant Killer in 3D which I enjoyed way, way more than Gravity. The 3D is very well done in it and the surround presentation is top notch. Even if it is essentially a 30HZ film, I liked the way the bass was used in it (could be the 30hz peak in my room lol).


World War Z in 3D is on the books for tonight.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24521874
> 
> 
> Finally watched Gravity in 3D over the weekend. Found the film a bit boring, but liked the 3D presentation and the soundstage. Wouldn't demo it or watch it again though.
> 
> 
> Also watched Jack the Giant Killer in 3D which I enjoyed way, way more than Gravity. The 3D is very well done in it and the surround presentation is top notch. Even if it is essentially a 30HZ film, I liked the way the bass was used in it (could be the 30hz peak in my room lol).
> 
> 
> World War Z in 3D is on the books for tonight.



Really enjoyed the bass too in Jack the Giant Slayer, maybe not deep but very good. Giants walking and when the beanstalk crashes down Whoa! Good movie as well.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24521353
> 
> 
> There's some decent LFE in _Frozen_, courtesy of the "Snow Monster."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy! And chime in with your impressions on the bass after your viewing.



the frozen bass is OK...little disappointing to me...you can tell its not a deep digging film (deepest it goes is 24hz)..but the presentation is clean so thats nice


I wouldnt steer anyone to this movie for bass...the music however is fabulous...one of the better Disney musicals



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24521659
> 
> 
> I will rent it and will let you know, I just can't stand SANDRA B.... I really dislike her voice an think that she s... as an actress! Too bad they didn't cast someone else!
> 
> 
> I saw the preview and basically was really annoyed by her screaming .....



funny, I HATE Sandra Bullock (george cloney too for that matter) with a passion...but this movie is so good I dont care who the actress is....its that good


----------



## blazar

I sometimes wonder why very low LFE is often not used in movies when there is plenty of opportunity given the material on screen.


Perhaps the sound rooms that they are using start to rattle a touch just like our home environment? Maybe there is something intrinsically unpleasant about too much LFE signal from a psychoacoustic perspective? Maybe the sound engineers are clueless or just don't prefer the bass? Perhaps they are mixing the bass NOT to have too much 20-30hz LFE because they don't want to reveal the limitations of some home theaters or some cinemaplex's?


They setup home environements so that your AVR gives a 10db boost in bass in the LFE channel... Why did they add this instead of just mixing it at reference?


----------



## McStyvie

I call her Sandra Bollocks (more funny in the UK lol).


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15500_100#post_24521061
> 
> 
> I agree 100% listening to her moan is not my idea of a good movie



It has to be noted that Gravity has some of the best recorded-- highly dynamic moaning of any movie to ever come out of Hollywood.


Any speclab captures of Sandy B's best work?


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24522529
> 
> 
> It has to be noted that Gravity has some of the best recorded-- highly dynamic moaning of any movie to ever come out of Hollywood.



Sounds hot.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24522529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15500_100#post_24521061
> 
> 
> I agree 100% listening to her moan is not my idea of a good movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has to be noted that Gravity has some of the best recorded-- highly dynamic moaning of any movie to ever come out of Hollywood.
> 
> 
> Any speclab captures of Sandy B's best work?
Click to expand...


Hahaha I'll get right on that!










I call her Bull-Ox, and I think she smells like baby powder. Eww!


She didn't do Gravity any favors, but I thought the whole movie was silly. A second viewing didn't improve my thoughts about the movie or the mix. Each unto their own.


OT,


Thank God for spring! Even though the weather here is amazing, I've been stuck in the city for weeks and finally got out to climb mountains yesterday with my gf. It was grrrrrrreat! The mountains here in New Mexico might not be as high as the ones in CO, but they're also completely devoid of tourists and Patagucci "hippies." It's so nice to park on the side of the road, hike up the closest mountain, and not have our commune with mother nature interrupted by anybody or anything. Wilderness is bliss!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24522608
> 
> 
> Hahaha I'll get right on that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call her Bull-Ox, and I think she smells like baby powder. Eww!
> 
> 
> She didn't do Gravity any favors, but I thought the whole movie was silly. A second viewing didn't improve my thoughts about the movie or the mix. Each unto their own.
> 
> 
> OT,
> 
> 
> Thank God for spring! Even though the weather here is amazing, I've been stuck in the city for weeks and finally got out to climb mountains yesterday with my gf. It was grrrrrrreat! The mountains here in New Mexico might not be as high as the ones in CO, but they're also completely devoid of tourists and Patagucci "hippies." It's so nice to park on the side of the road, hike up the closest mountain, and not have our commune with mother nature interrupted by anybody or anything. Wilderness is bliss!



Nice.







I did some backpacking in the hills of NM in college.


We got out on our first hike of the season (I'm in Denver) last weekend which was great as well. Looking forward to more to come.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24522608
> 
> 
> OT,
> 
> 
> Thank God for spring! Even though the weather here is amazing, I've been stuck in the city for weeks and finally got out to climb mountains yesterday with my gf. It was grrrrrrreat! The mountains here in New Mexico might not be as high as the ones in CO, but they're also completely devoid of tourists and Patagucci "hippies." It's so nice to park on the side of the road, hike up the closest mountain, and not have our commune with mother nature interrupted by anybody or anything. Wilderness is bliss!



In the Sandias?


----------



## pitviper33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24522203
> 
> 
> I sometimes wonder why very low LFE is often not used in movies when there is plenty of opportunity given the material on screen.
> 
> 
> Perhaps the sound rooms that they are using start to rattle a touch just like our home environment? Maybe there is something intrinsically unpleasant about too much LFE signal from a psychoacoustic perspective? Maybe the sound engineers are clueless or just don't prefer the bass? Perhaps they are mixing the bass NOT to have too much 20-30hz LFE because they don't want to reveal the limitations of some home theaters or some cinemaplex's?


That content is missing, because they aren't mixing the movie for us. They're primarily mixing it for theaters. Theaters generally don't reproduce ELF, so the mixing studios that cater to them don't either.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24522203
> 
> 
> They setup home environements so that your AVR gives a 10db boost in bass in the LFE channel... Why did they add this instead of just mixing it at reference?


What? The LFE channel is decoded in home the same way it's decoded in theaters. It's done to give 10dB more headroom that just isn't needed over the rest of the frequency spectrum.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15510#post_24518845
> 
> 
> I agree, I thought Gravity was the biggest joke next to Argo.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15510#post_24518889
> 
> 
> Id hate to know what you think is a good movie lol


I can tell you one thing, I don't think movies are good because they have bass. I know there are some guys on here that watch movies just for bass and that is not me. I love bass in movies, but I also want the movie to be good or at least half decent.


I don't care what anybody says, Gravity sucked. Maybe had good 3D and some bass, but not enough to help it. I also thought Argo sucked. Anyone that thinks that Argo should have won best picture over Zero Dark Thirty or for best picture alone is nuts. ZDT was robbed. I will give you a quick list of some favorites of mine, probably in this order.


Shawshank Redemption

Goodfellows

The Godfather 2

The Godfather 1

Pulp Fiction/

Gladiator

Brave Heart

Inception

Dark Knight

Dark Knight Rises

Good Will Hunting


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24522203
> 
> 
> I sometimes wonder why very low LFE is often not used in movies when there is plenty of opportunity given the material on screen.
> 
> 
> Perhaps the sound rooms that they are using start to rattle a touch just like our home environment? Maybe there is something intrinsically unpleasant about too much LFE signal from a psychoacoustic perspective? Maybe the sound engineers are clueless or just don't prefer the bass? Perhaps they are mixing the bass NOT to have too much 20-30hz LFE because they don't want to reveal the limitations of some home theaters or some cinemaplex's?
> 
> 
> They setup home environements so that your AVR gives a 10db boost in bass in the LFE channel... Why did they add this instead of just mixing it at reference?



movies are mixed on soundstages like this http://www.toddsoundelux.com/assets/stagespecs/Hollywood_Stage_1.pdf . with a length of 78 feet, it doesn't exhibit cabin gain until below 2 Hz, so it is theoretically difficult to reproduce lower frequencies at high levels (IIRC, FilmMixer's soundstage used to have 18 18 inch subs . . . . at any rate, you'd hope that with a few million dollars in each soundstage they'd have rattles under control.


you end up with a room in which it's impractical to really wallop folks with the low bass, so not everybody shoots for it. But obviously some sound effect designers either expressly go after the very low stuff, or simply don't worry that they're creating it when they use their synths and/or octave dividers etc to beef up an already artificial sound. And, as I understand it, more recent releases are likely to have been "remastered" for home playback. No rules, even with respect to reference level, for the remastering process and from this thread it seems clear that it's not uncommon to actually filter bass below, say 30 Hz, even if it was there originally (like Master and Commander's bass-filtered BluRay release). Presumably they think they're keeping folks with (shall we say) "normal) home systems from experiencing truly ugly overload/distortion as their relatively measly subs semi-valiantly try to play deep sounds loudly . . . . Not that we have to like either thing, and for bass heads (or even merely occasional bass heads like me) this thread is an invaluable resource.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24523271
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you one thing, I don't think movies are good because they have bass. I know there are some guys on here that watch movies just for bass and that is not me. I love bass in movies, but I also want the movie to be good or at least half decent.
> 
> 
> I don't care what anybody says, Gravity sucked. Maybe had good 3D and some bass, but not enough to help it. I also thought Argo sucked. Anyone that thinks that Argo should have won best picture over Zero Dark Thirty or for best picture alone is nuts. ZDT was robbed. I will give you a quick list of some favorites of mine, probably in this order.
> 
> 
> Shawshank Redemption
> 
> Good Fellows
> 
> The Godfather 2
> 
> The Godfather 1
> 
> Pulp Fiction/
> 
> Gladiator
> 
> Brave Heart
> 
> Inception
> 
> Dark Knight
> 
> Dark Knight Rises
> 
> Good Will Hunting



cant argue with that list...you have passed the test haha










btw Shawshank may be my #1 favorite.....in fact all of my all times favorites are on your list Ill add to that list:


A beautiful mind


----------



## clausdk

The moaning from Sandra B is worse on the trailers than in the actual movie for some reason. I was pretty annoyed from watching the trailers, but wasn't bothered by it during the movie so much.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24522608
> 
> 
> OT,
> 
> 
> Thank God for spring! Even though the weather here is amazing, I've been stuck in the city for weeks and finally got out to climb mountains yesterday with my gf. It was grrrrrrreat! The mountains here in New Mexico might not be as high as the ones in CO, but they're also completely devoid of tourists and Patagucci "hippies." It's so nice to park on the side of the road, hike up the closest mountain, and not have our commune with mother nature interrupted by anybody or anything. Wilderness is bliss!




Dude, I'm just outside of Chicago and this winter doesn't want to end! We had three months of below freezing temps, many days below zero, and windchill in the -50's+, so I have NO IDEA what the sun feels like... lol


Funny thing is I moved here two years ago from Texas, can't wait to go back!


----------



## moussaka


I'm right with you shpitz and its going to try to snow again tonight/tomorrow.

 

I got the Hobbit 2 this weekend... I hope it isn't as much of a let down as everyone is saying.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24523565
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I'm just outside of Chicago and this winter doesn't want to end! We had three months of below freezing temps, many days below zero, and windchill in the -50's+, so I have NO IDEA what the sun feels like... lol
> 
> 
> Funny thing is I moved here two years ago from Texas, can't wait to go back!



You most certainly did have it bad, but not quite as bad as we did here in Minnesota. In our "neck of the woods" we had six blizzards with wind gusts over 60 mph and wind chills of -70. We probably had over 30 days where the temp never got above zero!! I guess we can blame it on GLOBAL WARMING!!!


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24523620
> 
> 
> You most certainly did have it bad, but not quite as bad as we did here in Minnesota. In our "neck of the woods" we had six blizzards with wind gusts over 60 mph and wind chills of -70. We probably had over 30 days where the temp never got above zero!! I guess we can blame it on GLOBAL WARMING!!!



Haha, well, you sound more of a 'local'/'native', i'm just a transplant.


And especially when I have Israeli blood running in my veins, not used to this kinda cold! My family complains when it's 60-70 during the winter there, I laugh at them now...


At least the mountains of snow melted away by the two days last week that we had ~50 during the day, so I'm not complaining... Didn't remember what pavement and grass looked like


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24523271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what anybody says, Gravity sucked. Maybe had good 3D and some bass, but not enough to help it. I also thought Argo sucked. Anyone that thinks that Argo should have won best picture over Zero Dark Thirty or for best picture alone is nuts. ZDT was robbed. I will give you a quick list of some favorites of mine, probably in this order.



It sucked to YOU and I certainly respect your opinion, but I hope you are not inferring that my enjoyment of Gravity was only due to the LFE/sound and 3d. I certainly enjoyed it from a technical perspective, but I liked the story and the underlying depth of it all (It is really a story about loss, depression, picking yourself up and wanting to live after a tragic event or events, etc.........) which would have been great no matter if I was in my HT or on the flat panel upstairs with no big audio (just the TV speakers) and no big picture/3d.


----------



## Clint DeBoer

I second _Frozen_, but would add in the wolves scene, which I thought had some nice panning effects and hits. I'm a big fan of close-up micing techniques—which the growling was full of and which yielded a ton of gritty detail that moved across the front of the room.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24523565
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I'm just outside of Chicago and this winter doesn't want to end! We had three months of below freezing temps, many days below zero, and windchill in the -50's+, so I have NO IDEA what the sun feels like... lol
> 
> 
> Funny thing is I moved here two years ago from Texas, can't wait to go back!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24523620
> 
> 
> You most certainly did have it bad, but not quite as bad as we did here in Minnesota. In our "neck of the woods" we had six blizzards with wind gusts over 60 mph and wind chills of -70. We probably had over 30 days where the temp never got above zero!! I guess we can blame it on GLOBAL WARMING!!!



At least y'all know how to handle it. 3" of snow shut down atlanta stranding people on the interstates for almost 24hrs. All they had to do was start treating the roads early am and we'd have been fine, but nooooo. They'd rather save a few bucks just in case nothing happened.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24523871
> 
> 
> 
> At least y'all know how to handle it. 3" of snow shut down atlanta stranding people on the interstates for almost 24hrs. All they had to do was start treating the roads early am and we'd have been fine, but nooooo. They'd rather save a few bucks just in case nothing happened.



My wife and I were laughing for two days straight as the news continued to pour in on how Atlanta was more or less paralyzed due to 3" of snow. The pics of stranded cars was unbelievable!!










Sorry for derailing the thread for several posts....now we can return to normal broadcasting!


----------



## Farley1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24523871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least y'all know how to handle it. 3" of snow shut down atlanta stranding people on the interstates for almost 24hrs. All they had to do was start treating the roads early am and we'd have been fine, but nooooo. They'd rather save a few bucks just in case nothing happened.


What shut down Atlanta was the ice, not the snow.

 

And the "all they had to do" isn't really relevant when central Georgia lacks the equipment to go out and salt all of the roads ahead of time. Which makes sense (not having 'enough'), because it would only be needed for a couple of days, then not really needed possibly for years.

 

The correct solution was for people to stay home. We all had access to the forecast. Everybody knew what was expected. But everybody decided to go to work, go to school, go to the mall, whatever...and then when the forecasted weather hit, everybody went OH ****, time to go home, all at the same time.

 

Frankly, if you want to point fingers, point at every person who got stuck in it for being out there in the first place.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24523882
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I were laughing for two days straight as the news continued to pour in on how Atlanta was more or less paralyzed due to 3" of snow. The pics of stranded cars was unbelievable!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for derailing the thread for several posts....now we can return to normal broadcasting!
> ...it wasn't because of snow. It was because of ice. Very bad ice.
> 
> I grew up maybe 20 miles from Lake Michigan, and lived in Indiana until I was maybe 23. We also have family in Iowa, Wisconsin, and Michigan, among other northern states, that we visited in the winter. I am quite familiar with snow, nice, winter weather, etc.
> 
> It's not like a dusting of snow shuts the city down. You can think that all you want, and you can laugh at people out of your own ignorance, but just be aware...you are only showing your ignorance of the topic...among other things.


 

 

Down here they don't have the equipment to deal with it, because it very rarely happens, and just isn't worth the investment. 

 

The roads also do different things than they do up there. It had been very cold prior to that, below 10*, so the ground was unusually cold. Then it got warm and sunny. Then it rained. Then it got cold again...while the ground was still cold...and rained. It was liquid water on the surface of the streets...then as the sun went down and the cold front came through it all froze slick as snot. It's the kind of situation that just plain doesn't happen up your area. I know. (My brother lived in Duluth, MN, for awhile while going to school there).

 

It's just different, and equating it to "3" of snow shut down Atlanta"...is just plain wrong.

 

 

 

FWIW we were fine. We were smart. We stayed home and sat on the couch watching it on TV.


----------



## McStyvie

I lived in Oklahoma for a while and I can still remember them closing schools for black ice lol!!


Back on topic...


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongo171

When I was stationed in Memphis in the 80's, the town shut down with an inch of snow. The only plow in the county was on the base.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Farley1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24523965
> 
> 
> Down here they don't have the equipment to deal with it, because it very rarely happens, and just isn't worth the investment.
> 
> 
> The roads also do different things than they do up there. It had been very cold prior to that, below 10*, so the ground was unusually cold. Then it got warm and sunny. Then it rained. Then it got cold again...while the ground was still cold...and rained. It was liquid water on the surface of the streets...then as the sun went down and the cold front came through it all froze slick as snot. It's the kind of situation that just plain doesn't happen up your area. I know. (My brother lived in Duluth, MN, for awhile while going to school there).
> 
> 
> It's just different, and equating it to "3" of snow shut down Atlanta"...is just plain wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW we were fine. We were smart. We stayed home and sat on the couch watching it on TV.



First of all, I never meant to offend anyone from Atlanta. I realize your circumstances there (with the lack of equipment for dealing with ice/snow and the icy road conditions which prevailed), but from our vantage point it was still humorous for we deal with events like that periodically and it's just another day up in the Northland. I'm glad to see you had the common sense to stay home.


Quite frankly, we have our *fools* up here that will still venture out in a raging blizzard with white-out conditions and icy roads....they find themselves stranded in some ditch and then call 911 for the State Troopers to come and rescue them. We laugh at them too for being so foolish (unless, of course, they find themselves unable to call for help and they pay the ultimate price...that's no laughing matter).


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24522161
> 
> 
> the frozen bass is OK...little disappointing to me...you can tell its not a deep digging film (deepest it goes is 24hz)



I thought it was better than just OK, for when the "Snow/Ice Monster" was romping around it was heard and felt with authority in my theater room (in spite of the fact that it may have only been, at its deepest, 24Hz).


----------



## Mongo171

I got my DTS disc today. To me, it seems like it was recorded hot. I didn't break out my meter. Has anyone measured the disc levels?


----------



## nube

Sorry for spurring so much OT, folks, but many of us seem to have spring fever.







Good thing we had our HTs over the winter, right?







Not a whole lot else to do on those deep wintry nights.


Toe,


Good times, man. Temps here have been golden, with our only "winter" (lows below 20F) lasting for ~2wks. Since then (middle of December), it's been 50s-70s during the day, and you know it's sunny! This really is the land of enchantment in so many ways, but I miss the serious winters in the upper Midwest - mostly for the snow and deep freezes. I love playing and driving in it!


I make it up there to Denver pretty frequently, so we should get together sometime for a hike 'n brew. Planning to go see a show at Red Rocks in April.


These NM "hills" aren't too small, though, as we got elevated yesterday and hit la cumbre above 11k. It's enough to make me short of breath! Big fan of the 14Ks up around Ouray and Crestone, and the lakes up at Taos.


Mongo171,


Yesterday it was the Jemez, which is prolly my favorite little-known place in NM. It's a mini grand canyon, right next to a supervolcano caldera, directly connected to the top secrets of underground Los Alamos, with desert and alpine cliffs, and gorgeous natural hot springs. I just wish it got a little more moisture, but the whole state could use more. The tourists can all stay in CO.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24524387
> 
> 
> Quite frankly, we have our *fools* up here that will still venture out in a raging blizzard with white-out conditions and icy roads....they find themselves stranded in some ditch and then call 911 for the State Troopers to come and rescue them. We laugh at them too for being so foolish (unless, of course, they find themselves unable to call for help and they pay the ultimate price...that's no laughing matter).



I'm prolly a fool. I kinda like that 50mph breeze whipping the snow to 100% white-out conditions late at night on those straight roads in the upper Midwest. I took many trips out in those conditions, white knuckling the interstates at 75MPH...it's like racing crashes - you just have faith and keep on truckin'.


----------



## djoberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24524495
> 
> 
> I'm prolly a fool. I kinda like that 50mph breeze whipping the snow to 100% white-out conditions late at night on those straight roads in the upper Midwest. I took many trips out in those conditions, white knuckling the interstates at 75MPH...it's like racing crashes - you just have faith and keep on truckin'.



Time for me to confess....I, too, was once a FOOL...in my youth...when I actually thought I was invincible. I had a girlfriend, who is now my wife, that lived in the next town 25 miles away and there were numerous storms/blizzards that I traveled in to see her, and sometimes I was in a condition where my judgment was impaired as well. It's truly a miracle that I made it through those times unscathed!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24521874 Finally watched Gravity in 3D over the weekend. Found the film a bit boring, but liked the 3D presentation and the soundstage. Wouldn't demo it or watch it again though.


Yes I heard it was a major sleeper except when you hear Sandra moaning and breathing heavily....... I wonder when they recorded that?

 

I am expecting it from Netflix, won't be buying this any time soon maybe in the discount frenzy in November at $9.99


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Farley1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24523965
> 
> 
> What shut down Atlanta was the ice, not the snow.
> 
> 
> And the "all they had to do" isn't really relevant when central Georgia lacks the equipment to go out and salt all of the roads ahead of time. Which makes sense (not having 'enough'), because it would only be needed for a couple of days, then not really needed possibly for years.
> 
> 
> The correct solution was for people to stay home. We all had access to the forecast. Everybody knew what was expected. But everybody decided to go to work, go to school, go to the mall, whatever...and then when the forecasted weather hit, everybody went OH ****, time to go home, all at the same time.
> 
> 
> Frankly, if you want to point fingers, point at every person who got stuck in it for being out there in the first place.
> 
> 
> Down here they don't have the equipment to deal with it, because it very rarely happens, and just isn't worth the investment.
> 
> 
> The roads also do different things than they do up there. It had been very cold prior to that, below 10*, so the ground was unusually cold. Then it got warm and sunny. Then it rained. Then it got cold again...while the ground was still cold...and rained. It was liquid water on the surface of the streets...then as the sun went down and the cold front came through it all froze slick as snot. It's the kind of situation that just plain doesn't happen up your area. I know. (My brother lived in Duluth, MN, for awhile while going to school there).
> 
> 
> It's just different, and equating it to "3" of snow shut down Atlanta"...is just plain wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW we were fine. We were smart. We stayed home and sat on the couch watching it on TV.



As if everybody who was on the road was there by choice. My wife's a teacher and had to go to work because the school board didn't cancel school. All of a sudden, they decide to close and "come get your kids." Lots of them get stuck just trying to get their kids and get home before it got too bad. Too late, everybody left within the same 30min time span and the giant traffic jam was the result.

It would not have been as bad if they had treated the roads or done ANYTHING. They have the capability (though not like the northern states), you saw it two weeks later during the ice storm that caused minimal disruption because they were proactive and did what they were supposed to to avoid another local and national debacle (it IS election year😉). You're right that the resources are more limited and it was a perfect storm of cluster**** with the freezing temps etc, but it wasn't an impossible scenario.

Minus a three year stint in CO, I've lived here in atlanta all my life. With the exception of the last ice storm, it's always the same story when the Devil's Dandruff (thanks SNL) starts falling.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djoberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24524387
> 
> 
> First of all, I never meant to offend anyone from Atlanta. I realize your circumstances there (with the lack of equipment for dealing with ice/snow and the icy road conditions which prevailed), but from our vantage point it was still humorous for we deal with events like that periodically and it's just another day up in the Northland. I'm glad to see you had the common sense to stay home.
> 
> 
> Quite frankly, we have our *fools* up here that will still venture out in a raging blizzard with white-out conditions and icy roads....they find themselves stranded in some ditch and then call 911 for the State Troopers to come and rescue them. We laugh at them too for being so foolish (unless, of course, they find themselves unable to call for help and they pay the ultimate price...that's no laughing matter).



Didn't offend me, we're used to this foolishness⛄


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24522529 It has to be noted that Gravity has some of the best recorded-- highly dynamic moaning of any movie to ever come out of Hollywood.
> 
> 
> Any speclab captures of Sandy B's best work?


Yes it won best sound at the Oscar whoaaaaaaa...........


----------



## Toe

Nube,


Very cool about you making it out to Denver at times!







Shoot me a PM in April before you come out for your show (who are you seeing?) or another time when you make it out in the summer and let's try and hook up for a hike.







I start a new job next Mon which will eat up my M-F, but weekends I will always be free!


----------



## nube

Will do, Toe.










Are there any good bass movies out recently? I've watched and/or measured several that haven't made the cut, such as 12 Years A Slave, Cold Comes the Night, Inside Llewyn Davis, Enemies Closer, American Hustle, The Wolf of Wall Street. Nothing really noteworthy, although American Hustle is a very solid film. Anything coming up to look forward to, now that we know The Hobbit 2 and 47 Ronin aren't great? Any requests?


----------



## thecloneranger


XMEN!!!!!!!!

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6acRHWnfZAE

 

sorry had to get that off my chest. anyway on the wolverine movie that released last year how well do your subs handle the atomic bomb explosion in the beginning of the movie. i had a single pb2000 and it would bottom out on that scene. now have 2 and it evens out but im wondering how it sounds wiuth a stronger sub


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecloneranger*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24525956
> 
> 
> XMEN!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6acRHWnfZAE
> 
> 
> sorry had to get that off my chest. anyway on the wolverine movie that released last year how well do your subs handle the atomic bomb explosion in the beginning of the movie. i had a single pb2000 and it would bottom out on that scene. now have 2 and it evens out but im wondering how it sounds wiuth a stronger sub



Atomic bomb explosion is insane for me. Just shakes the whole house. Just plain crazy. And still have lots of headroom. Never heard mines bottom out yet.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24526202
> 
> 
> Atomic bomb explosion is insane for me. Just shakes the whole house. Just plain crazy. And still have lots of headroom. Never heard mines bottom out yet.



Atomic bomb was good but the movie didn't hold much in the way of great bass moments IIRC. No sign of bottoming out my subs.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecloneranger*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24525956
> 
> 
> XMEN!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6acRHWnfZAE
> 
> 
> sorry had to get that off my chest. anyway on the wolverine movie that released last year how well do your subs handle the atomic bomb explosion in the beginning of the movie. i had a single pb2000 and it would bottom out on that scene. now have 2 and it evens out but im wondering how it sounds wiuth a stronger sub



That scene is neither deep nor too terribly intense, and your pb2000 has lots of protection to keep it from bottoming out, so I'm betting what you heard was the signal getting clipped somewhere in your chain.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/12960#post_24168865
> 
> 
> For those who requested it, here's the graph of the Hiroshima Nuke Explosion at the beginning of The Wolverine (Unleashed Extended Edition):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really not a bad scene. Though it's centered around 30Hz, it's long and fairly demanding.


----------



## wth718

Finally watched the entirety of Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug. Much better movie than the first, but man, what an anemic track. Sigh. It's slightly better than the first, (but so is a syndicated episode of Barney & Friends, so take that for what it's worth







) if only because of the scenes where Smaug is speaking. Still, so much lost opportunity.


----------



## tvuong

Is Lone survivor a potential bass movie?


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24527028
> 
> 
> Is Lone survivor a potential bass movie?



Potentially, yes. I'll let you know this weekend if someone doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## thecloneranger

Thanks maybe I was pushing my single pb2000 too hard at the time...duals definitely way to go


----------



## TeamEmperor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24526984
> 
> 
> Finally watched the entirety of Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug. Much better movie than the first, but man, what an anemic track. Sigh. It's slightly better than the first, (but so is a syndicated episode of Barney & Friends, so take that for what it's worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) if only because of the scenes where Smaug is speaking. Still, so much lost opportunity.


Just signed up after reading this thread for what seems like years & really enjoying it & hope I can join in the fun   wth718 I watched Smaug couple of nights ago & like you found it very poor in the bass department 

There was a couple of moments when Smaug knocked things over where I thought it was going to go low But Nope  His voice was the highlight & a few very brief moments when gandalf had a magic fight with the *Necromancer. *Still very poor though


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TeamEmperor*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24527766
> 
> 
> Just signed up after reading this thread for what seems like years & really enjoying it & hope I can join in the fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wth718 I watched Smaug couple of nights ago & like you found it very poor in the bass department
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a couple of moments when Smaug knocked things over where I thought it was going to go low But Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His voice was the highlight & a few very brief moments when gandalf had a magic fight with the *Necromancer. *Still very poor though



Welcome out of the shadows!


----------



## TeamEmperor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24527999
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome out of the shadows!


Thank You 


What is more depressing is the 2 movies I watched before smaug was Odd Thomas & John dies at the end & both blew it away in the bass department. Just crazy Does Peter Jackson know his Hobbit movies are being strangled of ULF lol


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TeamEmperor*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24528024
> 
> 
> Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is more depressing is the 2 movies I watched before smaug was Odd Thomas & John dies at the end & both blew it away in the bass department. Just crazy Does Peter Jackson know his Hobbit movies are being strangled of ULF lol



It sure has a ton of ULF but not ELF







semantics haha


I don't remember much about the mix but I thought the film was still enjoyable overall when I saw it in theaters


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TeamEmperor*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24528024
> 
> 
> Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is more depressing is the 2 movies I watched before smaug was Odd Thomas & John dies at the end & both blew it away in the bass department. Just crazy Does Peter Jackson know his Hobbit movies are being strangled of ULF lol



I saw Odd Thomas and agree. Yet to see John Dies, though. Will check it out.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24528126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure has a ton of ULF but not ELF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> semantics haha
> 
> 
> I don't remember much about the mix but I thought the film was still enjoyable overall when I saw it in theaters



Much better film than the first, IMO. I was thoroughly bored during the first and have had no desire to watch it again (except for the excellent video quality).


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15500_100#post_24528126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure has a ton of ULF but not ELF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> semantics haha
> 
> 
> I don't remember much about the mix but I thought the film was still enjoyable overall when I saw it in theaters



G'dammit...


I've been fighting using the term ELF for about a year now... I thought it would eventually just go away, but I guess it's here to stay.


For some reason "Ultra" sounds more significant than "Extreme"...IMO.


Plus I pride myself on being a ULFtard... Who want's to be an ELFtard?


I might have to log into wiki and change everything around...lol


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24528204
> 
> 
> G'dammit...
> 
> 
> I've been fighting using the term ELF for about a year now... I thought it would eventually just go away, but I guess it's here to stay.
> 
> 
> For some reason "Ultra" sounds more significant than "Extreme"...IMO.
> 
> 
> Plus I pride myself on being a ULFtard... Who want's to be an ELFtard?
> 
> 
> I might have to log into wiki and change everything around...lol



ELFtard doesn't sound too bad haha. Relates to the hobbit!


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24528204
> 
> 
> G'dammit...
> 
> 
> I've been fighting using the term ELF for about a year now... I thought it would eventually just go away, but I guess it's here to stay.
> 
> 
> For some reason "Ultra" sounds more significant than "Extreme"...IMO.
> 
> 
> Plus I pride myself on being a ULFtard... Who want's to be an ELFtard?
> 
> 
> I might have to log into wiki and change everything around...lol



Yeah, really. Hop to it, man!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24528244
> 
> 
> ELFtard doesn't sound too bad haha. Relates to the hobbit!



It's pretty obvious that if you enjoyed the bass in the Hobbit then you will be labeled an 'ELFtard'.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24528204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15500_100#post_24528126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure has a ton of ULF but not ELF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> semantics haha
> 
> 
> I don't remember much about the mix but I thought the film was still enjoyable overall when I saw it in theaters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G'dammit...
> 
> 
> I've been fighting using the term ELF for about a year now... I thought it would eventually just go away, but I guess it's here to stay.
> 
> 
> For some reason "Ultra" sounds more significant than "Extreme"...IMO.
> 
> 
> Plus I pride myself on being a ULFtard... Who want's to be an ELFtard?
> 
> 
> I might have to log into wiki and change everything around...lol
Click to expand...




Wiki has it right. Extremely low frequency (ELF) waves are electromagnetic radiation (radio waves) with frequencies from 3 to 30 Hz. When you listen to audio, you do not listen to radio waves.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24526984
> 
> 
> Finally watched the entirety of Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug. Much better movie than the first, but man, what an anemic track. Sigh. It's slightly better than the first, (but so is a syndicated episode of Barney & Friends, so take that for what it's worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) if only because of the scenes where Smaug is speaking. Still, so much lost opportunity.



Thanks again for the early report. Man, WTF happened with these Hobbit films and the horrible low end support?!? How does a film track dealing with a massive dragon and all the other things that call for big LFE support end up being such a train wreck?







While not surprising considering how bad the ball was dropped on part one for bass, the anemic LFE support is much more disappointing for me since I liked this film much more than the first. Sorry to rant, but what a letdown.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24524641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15540#post_24521874 Finally watched Gravity in 3D over the weekend. Found the film a bit boring, but liked the 3D presentation and the soundstage. Wouldn't demo it or watch it again though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I heard it was a major sleeper except when you hear Sandra moaning and breathing heavily....... I wonder when they recorded that?
> 
> 
> 
> I am expecting it from Netflix, won't be buying this any time soon maybe in the discount frenzy in November at $9.99
Click to expand...


Some people really like it, you never know!!


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinemafreak1

Hello to all.


Have been on the site for a bit asking for help on woofer and finally bought the SVS PB 2000. So I have some movies at home, but none appear to be top contenders for a thorough test of the new sub. So the question:


What do I buy on the way home tonight to test out the new sub? Would prefer something on the new side if possible.


Thanks to all!


Michael


----------



## Mrkazador


I really liked Gravity, it also helps that I find Sandra Bullock hot 







 Snowpiercer is going to be a decent LFE movie that extends down to around 10hz. Whats interesting about this movie is that there is a almost constant 10-20hz rumbling in the first half of the movie but its very very low, not loud at all.

 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cinemafreak1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15600_100#post_24528588
> 
> 
> Hello to all.
> 
> 
> Have been on the site for a bit asking for help on woofer and finally bought the SVS PB 2000. So I have some movies at home, but none appear to be top contenders for a thorough test of the new sub. So the question:
> 
> 
> What do I buy on the way home tonight to test out the new sub? Would prefer something on the new side if possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all!
> 
> 
> Michael


 

Olympus Has Fallen


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15600#post_24528360
> 
> 
> Wiki has it right. Extremely low frequency (ELF) waves are electromagnetic radiation (radio waves) with frequencies from 3 to 30 Hz. When you listen to audio, you do not listen to radio waves.



I dunno. I enjoy sitting around at night listening to Gamma Rays!


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cinemafreak1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15600#post_24528588
> 
> 
> Hello to all.
> 
> 
> Have been on the site for a bit asking for help on woofer and finally bought the SVS PB 2000. So I have some movies at home, but none appear to be top contenders for a thorough test of the new sub. So the question:
> 
> 
> What do I buy on the way home tonight to test out the new sub? Would prefer something on the new side if possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all!
> 
> 
> Michael



Oblivion was good


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15600#post_24528626
> 
> 
> I dunno. I enjoy sitting around at night listening to Gamma Rays!


----------



## AJ72

Originally Posted by Cinemafreak1 View Post


Hello to all.


Have been on the site for a bit asking for help on woofer and finally bought the SVS PB 2000. So I have some movies at home, but none appear to be top contenders for a thorough test of the new sub. So the question:


What do I buy on the way home tonight to test out the new sub? Would prefer something on the new side if possible.


Thanks to all!


Michael


Tron Legacy, WWZ, Percy Jackson and The Lightning Thief my suggestions.


Nube


I didn't find that Atomic Bomb scene in Wolverine all that memorable and attributed it to the fact I had to listen at lower levels. You confirmed what I was thinking cheers.


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15600#post_24529243
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Cinemafreak1 View Post
> 
> 
> Hello to all.
> 
> 
> Have been on the site for a bit asking for help on woofer and finally bought the SVS PB 2000. So I have some movies at home, but none appear to be top contenders for a thorough test of the new sub. So the question:
> 
> 
> What do I buy on the way home tonight to test out the new sub? Would prefer something on the new side if possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all!
> 
> 
> Michael
> 
> 
> Tron Legacy, WWZ, Percy Jackson and The Lightning Thief my suggestions.
> 
> 
> Nube
> 
> 
> I didn't find that Atomic Bomb scene in Wolverine all that memorable and attributed it to the fact I had to listen at lower levels. You confirmed what I was thinking cheers.



Hmm, I'd say the grenade scene in WWZ. Or WOTW.


----------



## Mongo171

Monument scene in Olympus Has Fallen.


----------



## derrickdj1

I like the cable breaking in Oblivion. Tron Legacy is full of bass and is a good go to movie for a sub workout.


----------



## BCRSS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15600_50#post_24529243
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Cinemafreak1 View Post
> 
> 
> Hello to all.
> 
> 
> Have been on the site for a bit asking for help on woofer and finally bought the SVS PB 2000. So I have some movies at home, but none appear to be top contenders for a thorough test of the new sub. So the question:
> 
> 
> What do I buy on the way home tonight to test out the new sub? Would prefer something on the new side if possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all!
> 
> 
> Michael
> 
> 
> Tron Legacy, WWZ, Percy Jackson and The Lightning Thief my suggestions.
> 
> .



My vote goes to WWZ. The grenade scene I have to replay over and over again cause it just sounds so cool. The sweep just rattles everything in my room.


----------



## tvuong

Elysium


----------



## bori

The great and powerful oz. WOTW and Enders game.


----------



## Toe

The Hobbit, 2012, Revenge of the Sith and Avengers.

































JOKING!


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15600#post_24529904
> 
> 
> The Hobbit, 2012, Revenge of the Sith and Avengers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOKING!



While it didn't dig deep, at least Avengers was loud


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15600#post_24528609
> 
> 
> I really liked Gravity, it also helps that I find Sandra Bullock hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowpiercer is going to be a decent LFE movie that extends down to around 10hz. Whats interesting about this movie is that there is a almost constant 10-20hz rumbling in the first half of the movie but its very very low, not loud at all.
> 
> Olympus Has Fallen.



Yes for OHF but Gravity and Sandra B hot









http://www.themakeupgallery.info/character/plain/ducklings/potion.htm 


I think she is B H


Look at her http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2471322/Sandra-Bullock-wows-LBD-Hollywood-Film-Awards-shares-joke-ex-Matthew-McConaughey-wife.html 


I also find that her voice is the most annoying voice, the frequency range is so high plus the way she laugh the hole thing sorry not for me!


Now if you want hot this is hot!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2588697/Helen-Flanagan-sizzles-slips-killer-curves-TINY-shoestring-bikini-hitting-beach-Dubai-racy-swimwear-shoot.html 








Enjoy!


----------



## Mrkazador

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## McStyvie

One of my still favorite scenes to demo is the granny shotgun scene in Ratatouille, followed by the ride down the river.

Won't win any ULF contests but that shotgun has some serious mid bass slam. Fun as he'll to watch and IMO one of the best sounding shotguns in film.


----------



## AJ72

My all time Top 5 Bass scenes (sorry can't remember time stamps)


World War Z: Grenade scene approx. 1hr mark

Olympus Has Fallen: Washington Monument Scene

Finding Nemo: Darla scene (right after seagulls chase skwaking "mine mine")

Tron Legacy: Ship coming down right after entry to grid beginning chapter 4 I think

Percy Jackson: Hydra Scene


Not all low hitters but big impact scenes


Apologies (but would recommend these also)


WOTW: Pod Emergence/Foot stomp/Lightning Strikes/Alien defeated

Transformers DOTM: Bumblebee/Ironhide Flip

Flight of The Phoenix: Plane Crash scene (nothing after this though)

Oblivion: Rope break scene bass sweep

OZ: Witches Green Lazer, tornado scene (always forget this films got great bass!)


Top 5 Heavy hitting bass periods in film


Tron Legacy: Final Battle

The Incredible Hulk: Final Battle

Olympus Has Fallen: Battle for the White House (including Plane Crash and Washington Mounument scene Oh Yeah! RPG!)

Hellboy 2: The giant Alien (plant) battle sorry can't recall its name

Oblivion: Final Battle



I'm sure I've left something out.


----------



## McStyvie

Basically all you need are the ultimate bass demo discs from here...


----------



## thehun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15600#post_24528567
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the early report. Man, WTF happened with these Hobbit films and the horrible low end support?!? How does a film track dealing with a massive dragon and all the other things that call for big LFE support end up being such a train wreck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While not surprising considering how bad the ball was dropped on part one for bass, the anemic LFE support is much more disappointing for me since I liked this film much more than the first. Sorry to rant, but what a letdown.


+1 I watched it a few days ago myself, anemic is certainly a good way to describe it for sure. To me King Kong was the first sign that Jackson is moving away from his awesome LOTR bass tracks, and things got worse, much worse since then with the Hobbit films, where is the press on this?


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15600_100#post_24528360
> 
> *Wiki has it right.* Extremely low frequency (ELF) waves are electromagnetic radiation (radio waves) with frequencies from 3 to 30 Hz. When you listen to audio, you do not listen to radio waves.



Yeah, I can't argue with wiki and I never said they were wrong. I was just protesting their noun usage.


I my (very subjective) opinion... Ultra sounds like it would be beyond extreme...


Pretty much a usless off topic rant on my part for my own selfish reasons...lol


Kind of like the difference between a super car and a hyper car. I read some where that all hyper cars can be considered a super car where as not all super cars can be considered a hyper car....


I have no idea why I am still typing this, so I'll stop.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15600#post_24531078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15600_100#post_24528360
> 
> *Wiki has it right.* Extremely low frequency (ELF) waves are electromagnetic radiation (radio waves) with frequencies from 3 to 30 Hz. When you listen to audio, you do not listen to radio waves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can't argue with wiki and I never said they were wrong. I was just protesting their noun usage.
> 
> 
> I my (very subjective) opinion... Ultra sounds like it would be beyond extreme...
> 
> 
> Pretty much a usless off topic rant on my part for my own selfish reasons...lol
> 
> 
> Kind of like the difference between a super car and a hyper car. I read some where that all hyper cars can be considered a super car where as not all super cars can be considered a hyper car....
> 
> 
> I have no idea why I am still typing this, so I'll stop.
Click to expand...




It's not the WIKI noun usage that is wrong. Actually, people who use the term ELF for audio just do not have a clue. The term ULF seems to be the appropriate term for sub 20 Hz audio.


As far as radio frequencies are concerned, the term ULF refers to the voice frequency range. I don't see the same uninformed people using the term ULF for voice frequencies.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15600#post_24531431
> 
> 
> It's not the WIKI noun usage that is wrong. Actually, people who use the term ELF for audio just do not have a clue. The term ULF seems to be the appropriate term for sub 20 Hz audio.
> 
> 
> As far as radio frequencies are concerned, the term ULF refers to the voice frequency range. I don't see the same uninformed people using the term ULF for voice frequencies.



Radio frequencies, as you mention them, are at a much higher frequency than what we can hear. Think AM/FM radio up to the beginning of the GigaHertz range. It's the Electromagnetic Spectrum that covers the frequencies. Our hearing just happens to be in the bottom end of the Spectrum. Visuals for us are a little higher in frequency. If it wasn't for the x-ray frequencies, then we would never know we had a broken bone.


It's nice to use the correct terminology so we can all be on the same page. OBTW, LFE (Low Frequency Effects) is also a good descriptor of ELF.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15600#post_24530733
> 
> 
> One of my still favorite scenes to demo is the granny shotgun scene in Ratatouille, followed by the ride down the river.
> 
> Won't win any ULF contests but that shotgun has some serious mid bass slam. Fun as he'll to watch and IMO one of the best sounding shotguns in film.



I like to use that scene for demos. I start with the lightning strike then skip to the granny scene. When that chandelier hits the floor it's like it landed right in front of me.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15600#post_24530733
> 
> 
> One of my still favorite scenes to demo is the granny shotgun scene in Ratatouille, followed by the ride down the river.
> 
> Won't win any ULF contests but that shotgun has some serious mid bass slam. Fun as he'll to watch and IMO one of the best sounding shotguns in film.



Yes that's why I bought the disc, that scene is excellent


----------



## Homebrew101

we have hyper cars now?


I use the bass demo discs since I'm not buying too many blu-rays, we rarely re-watch movies we really like and most of the bass movies on this list aren't our cup of tea to start with but to each their own


WOTW: Pod Emergence/Foot stomp/Lightning Strikes/Alien defeated

Transformers DOTM: Bumblebee/Ironhide Flip

Flight of The Phoenix: Plane Crash scene (nothing after this though)

Oblivion: Rope break scene bass sweep

OZ: Witches Green Lazer, tornado scene (always forget this films got great bass!)


Top 5 Heavy hitting bass periods in film


Tron Legacy: Final Battle

The Incredible Hulk: Final Battle

Olympus Has Fallen: Battle for the White House (including Plane Crash and Washington Mounument scene Oh Yeah! RPG!)

Hellboy 2: The giant Alien (plant) battle sorry can't recall its name

Oblivion: Final Battle


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15600#post_24531707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15600#post_24531431
> 
> 
> It's not the WIKI noun usage that is wrong. Actually, people who use the term ELF for audio just do not have a clue. The term ULF seems to be the appropriate term for sub 20 Hz audio.
> 
> 
> As far as radio frequencies are concerned, the term ULF refers to the voice frequency range. I don't see the same uninformed people using the term ULF for voice frequencies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radio frequencies, as you mention them, are at a much higher frequency than what we can hear. Think AM/FM radio up to the beginning of the GigaHertz range. It's the Electromagnetic Spectrum that covers the frequencies. Our hearing just happens to be in the bottom end of the Spectrum. Visuals for us are a little higher in frequency. If it wasn't for the x-ray frequencies, then we would never know we had a broken bone.
> 
> 
> It's nice to use the correct terminology so we can all be on the same page. OBTW, LFE (Low Frequency Effects) is also a good descriptor of ELF.
Click to expand...




LFE is not a good descriptor for ELF meaning ELF (radio). I think that what we have here is a failure to communicate (radio).


You can not hear SLF (radio) that runs throughout your house!



"Soundwaves are not electromagnetic radiation. At the lower end of the electromagnetic spectrum, about 20 Hz to about 20 kHz, are frequencies that might be considered in the audio range. However, electromagnetic waves cannot be directly perceived by human ears. Sound waves are the oscillating compression of molecules. To be heard, electromagnetic radiation must be converted to pressure waves of the fluid in which the ear is located (whether the fluid is air, water or something else)."


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extremely_low_frequency 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_radiation


----------



## Mongo171

Here we go!










Correct. It takes pressure waves in the frequencies between 20Hz and 20KHz for the human ear to detect the sound. That's what speakers do. They convert the audible frequencies into sound waves that can be detected by the human ear.


From Wikipedia: "The low-frequency effects (LFE) channel is the name of an audio track specifically intended for deep, low-pitched sounds ranging from 3-120 Hz. This track is normally sent to a speaker that is specially designed for low-pitched sounds called the subwoofer." ELF frequencies are contained in the LFE audio track.


I did leave out the part of the transducer in my post.


----------



## Farley1


I'm watching Oblivion now. It's going well and sounds great, but unless there is another scene with a rope breaking and a bass sweep, I can't believe it gets mentioned in the same paragraph as something like the tripod standing.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Farley1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15600_40#post_24533762
> 
> 
> I'm watching Oblivion now. It's going well and sounds great, but unless there is another scene with a rope breaking and a bass sweep, I can't believe it gets mentioned in the same paragraph as something like the tripod standing.



Best to think full bandwidth when using *"Oblivion "* as it covers just about anything at a sub but the kitchen sink







not to mention its extremely well done *bass* not just sweeps! If your looking to judge its bass focus on the music , fast clean changes in the bass frequencies and how it ties in to the soundtrack as a whole. You should hear & feel what your sub is truly capable of and keep watching it gets better


----------



## jcwhammie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Farley1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24533762
> 
> 
> I'm watching Oblivion now. It's going well and sounds great, but unless there is another scene with a rope breaking and a bass sweep, I can't believe it gets mentioned in the same paragraph as something like the tripod standing.



Are you watching the bluray? I've seen it on bluray and HBO. The bluray is leaps and bounds better. I was amazed at how pedestrian the HBO version was.


----------



## jwtallguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Farley1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15600_100#post_24533762
> 
> 
> I'm watching Oblivion now. It's going well and sounds great, but unless there is another scene with a rope breaking and a bass sweep, I can't believe it gets mentioned in the same paragraph as something like the tripod standing.



Its not a bass only movie, its full of clean strong bass that really fills up the sound stage, how loud you listen changes the effects, I watched it at -15 and thought the same as you but I watched it again at -5 and subs 3db hot and it changed my opinion big time


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcwhammie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24533907
> 
> 
> Are you watching the bluray? I've seen it on bluray and HBO. The bluray is leaps and bounds better. I was amazed at how pedestrian the HBO version was.



It's strange to me as well. I have Directv and do not watch any movies as the Dolby 5.1 surround sound doesn't sound the same as Blu-Ray dolby and certainly not a DTS track.


----------



## Ray77085

I will repeat !!! Oblivion is one of the best movies that covers a lot of everything !!!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24533022
> 
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. It takes pressure waves in the frequencies between 20Hz and 20KHz for the human ear to detect the sound. That's what speakers do. They convert the audible frequencies into sound waves that can be detected by the human ear.
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia: "The low-frequency effects (LFE) channel is the name of an audio track specifically intended for deep, low-pitched sounds ranging from 3-120 Hz. This track is normally sent to a speaker that is specially designed for low-pitched sounds called the subwoofer." ELF frequencies are contained in the LFE audio track.
> 
> 
> I did leave out the part of the transducer in my post.




ELF does not refer to audio.


ELF refers to radio transmission frequencies.


Here is an example of the use of ELF (radio).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communication_with_submarines


----------



## Farley1


Oh, no complaints about the movie. I'm just surprised at the rope breaking scene after seeing it called out by name so many times. 

 

Still watching, probably won't finish until tomorrow (daughter goes to bed soon, don't want to watch it quiet).


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24534026
> 
> 
> ELF does not refer to audio.
> 
> 
> ELF refers to radio transmission frequencies.
> 
> 
> Here is an example of the use of ELF (radio).
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communication_with_submarines



Then what are the group of frequencies called that a subwoofer reproduces?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24534070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24534026
> 
> 
> ELF does not refer to audio.
> 
> 
> ELF refers to radio transmission frequencies.
> 
> 
> Here is an example of the use of ELF (radio).
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communication_with_submarines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what are the group of frequencies called that a subwoofer reproduces?
Click to expand...




Bass!


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24534083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24534070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24534026
> 
> 
> ELF does not refer to audio.
> 
> 
> ELF refers to radio transmission frequencies.
> 
> 
> Here is an example of the use of ELF (radio).
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communication_with_submarines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what are the group of frequencies called that a subwoofer reproduces?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass!
Click to expand...


A picture is worth a thousand words!


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Farley1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24533762
> 
> 
> I'm watching Oblivion now. It's going well and sounds great, but unless there is another scene with a rope breaking and a bass sweep, I can't believe it gets mentioned in the same paragraph as something like the tripod standing.



I don't get the fascination with that scene either, to be honest. There are plenty of of moments in the film that trump it. There are also plenty of sweeps in other movies that are better, and it's certainly not on the same level as the Tripod scene in any way, shape, or form. I loved the movie and the bass in it, but I'd not use that particular scene as the benchmark, personally.


----------



## tvuong

As far as bass sweep, nothing beats WWZ second grenade scene. It is just plain brutal.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24534455
> 
> 
> As far as bass sweep, nothing beats WWZ second grenade scene. It is just plain brutal.


+1


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Farley1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24533762
> 
> 
> I'm watching Oblivion now. It's going well and sounds great, but unless there is another scene with a rope breaking and a bass sweep, I can't believe it gets mentioned in the same paragraph as something like the tripod standing.



Do you mean when the tripod foot stomps as its emerging from the ground (during pod emergence scene)? Yes this is a great scene. I prefer that moment to all the preceeding rumblings as ground is breaking up. This includes listening on my Captivators and a Triax on another occasion. I like the pod emergence scene as a whole but doesn't blow me away like WWZ grenade or OHF Monument collapse. I would rate the foot stomp not far behind the two I've just mentioned.


----------



## Farley1




> I may have goofed. Danging. I just watched some Netflix after my daughter went to bed and when I went to turn on dynamic volume, I realized it was still set on (light) from last night. Dammit.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I guess that's a good excuse to start Oblivion over again from the beginning tomorrow instead of picking up at the half point where I left off.
> 
> 
> 
> This could partially explain my observations. oye. We'll find out tomorrow I guess. Looking forward to it, the movie is a joy to listen to and to look at...
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) And that plot twist! I just got to the point where Jack's communication's officer says they are no longer an effective team. Needless to say, that plot twist!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24534560
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean when the tripod foot stomps as its emerging from the ground (during pod emergence scene)? Yes this is a great scene. I prefer that moment to all the preceeding rumblings as ground is breaking up. This includes listening on my Captivators and a Triax on another occasion. I like the pod emergence scene as a whole but doesn't blow me away like WWZ grenade or OHF Monument collapse. I would rate the foot stomp not far behind the two I've just mentioned.


I mean the whole scene, starting from right after Ray (Tom Cruise) says that the rock he picked up is cold. The foot landing is great, but personally I prefer the ground breaking up and the tripod first emerging, looming ominously, blue-exhaust or jet engines or whatever firing away, 'looking' at them.

 

Great scene.


----------



## bear123


What is strange for me:  WotW pod scene: amazing

WWZ hand grenade: almost better than WotW pod scene, but of course just a short blip in comparison.

Washington monument scene.....meh.

 

Flat to 10 Hz at the volume I watch(-10 to -15), although my room was not closed off when I watched the monument scene. I am flat to 15 Hz with my French doors open.


----------



## bumprunlogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24534560
> 
> 
> Do you mean when the tripod foot stomps as its emerging from the ground (during pod emergence scene)? Yes this is a great scene. I prefer that moment to all the preceeding rumblings as ground is breaking up. This includes listening on my Captivators and a Triax on another occasion. I like the pod emergence scene as a whole but doesn't blow me away like WWZ grenade or OHF Monument collapse. I would rate the foot stomp not far behind the two I've just mentioned.



The lightening scene is very underrated.


----------



## Mrkazador

Isn't the lightning strikes at 5-10hz? I don't think many people are able to playback that scene at a high enough level.


----------



## AJ72

I don't get that lightning scene at all. I understand my Caps won't go low enough but the Triax didn't sell it to me any better............ Then again (I will get slammed for saying this) I don't really feel the need to chase the lower octaves (


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24534676
> 
> 
> I don't get that lightning scene at all. I understand my Caps won't go low enough but the Triax didn't sell it to me any better............ Then again (I will get slammed for saying this) I don't really feel the need to chase the lower octaves (


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15480#post_24514810
> 
> 
> For those who found "Man of Steele" a bit of a let down in the ULF and a bit inconsistent placement of midbass slam to the on screen action , have you gotten around to a second viewing? I just finished my second go at it and came away with a different take and I must admit to liking it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was even one point where I got chills up the spine which only happens for me in movies when the big three occur , one is on screen action ,second is a good music score and third dynamics done cleanly top to bottom including what is well known in the case of MoS as filtered bass! I was also more aware of the soundtrack as a whole in the movie and noticed Thor 2 like soundstage vastness sans the ULF which gave a more theatrical sound. The strong 30-40hz under pending's remained strong through out the movie and due to the fact its bass you here going down to reference volume levels this time only brought out more goodies. I'm not sure why this is but . MoS is worth a second viewing and one may or may not garner more respect for the mix!
> 
> 
> I did


On your suggestion I just finished watching MoS a second time. I quickly realized early on that it sounded much better that I remembered. Probably had a lot to do with the fact that DW wasn't watching this time so I turned it up......way up! (-12 main, +3 sub)

I take back what I said a while back........this was not the worst soundtrack of 2013. Haven't given much thought to which one was.


----------



## blazar

Oblivion and MOS have the style, beauty, story, soundtrack that will keep me watching them over the years.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24535113
> 
> 
> I take back what I said a while back........this was not the worst soundtrack of 2013. Haven't given much thought to which one was.



Hint: it rhymes with "Mobbit"


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15640_40#post_24535113
> 
> 
> On your suggestion I just finished watching MoS a second time. I quickly realized early on that it sounded much better that I remembered. Probably had a lot to do with the fact that DW wasn't watching this time so I turned it up......way up! (-12 main, +3 sub)
> 
> I take back what I said a while back........this was not the worst soundtrack of 2013. Haven't given much thought to which one was.



Hey! Torqdog







Yes indeed ,It was really a nice experience and did sound better the closer to reference for me as well as it not only got louder but smoother and more dynamic ! Strange indeed








but also pretty cool as its a great movie!










As bad as I hate eating Crow, I had to take back my first viewing comments as well


----------



## pokekevin

I actually liked the MOS mix







Not the best mix but still enjoyable. Was just rewatching hurt locker yesterday and thought the scene where he fires the last round from the barrett was pretty good


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15640_40#post_24535243
> 
> 
> I actually liked the MOS mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best mix but still enjoyable. Was just rewatching hurt locker yesterday and thought the scene where he fires the last round from the barrett was pretty good



Been a good while since I've watched that one and will put it on the list. Watched "Brave" tonight and loved the bass & the mix


----------



## gpmbc

Not sure about the whole soundtrack but the gun shots towards the end of Commitment are intense. I enjoyed the movie as well.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24534676
> 
> 
> I don't get that lightning scene at all. I understand my Caps won't go low enough but the Triax didn't sell it to me any better............ Then again (I will get slammed for saying this) I don't really feel the need to chase the lower octaves (


----------



## derrickdj1

I just can't judge a movie on only how low the LFE goes. MOS and OBLIVION are both good films along with a good story line. WOW is ok but, not as good as MOS and OBLIVION, jACK THE GIANT SLAYER, TORN LEGACY and some others. Shielding the little girl in WOW was a lot over played, lol. My all time favorite is the plane crash in THE GREY.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

ok now I have to re watch MoS...Ill watch Saturday night since no big sounding movies came out this week


----------



## Farley1


I finished Oblivion.

 

That's a good movie.


----------



## wth718

Re: MOS. Number don't lie. As I said at the time, the most disappointing bass flick of 2013, although not the worst.


Man of Steel (7.1 DTS-HD MA)



Level - 5 Stars (113.0dB composite)

Extension - 2 Star (23Hz)

Dynamics - 4 Stars (25.3dB)

Execution - 3 Stars (by poll)

Overall - 3.5 Stars


Steep filter at 30 Hz, and then another at 20. It's down about 20 dbs from 20 Hz to 10 Hz. Don't see how cranking up the volume changes that. And the mix is really bad, IMO. As others have pointed out, the parts where there should have been heavy bass, there was none. Where no bass should have been, they included it. Piss-poor execution, IMO. But everyone is entitled to like what they like.


----------



## nube

People like loud content from 30Hz on up. They often mistake that for "deep" or "good" bass. It's in evidence all the time in this thread, being implied several times in the last 20 posts. That's OK, but folks need to realize that our brain is wired to think louder is better. Yet, as you say, playing it louder doesn't change the content at all, as long as all levels stay the same in relation to each other.


This is not to say that a 30Hz+ movie can't be good. I love The Fifth Element, but it's a 30Hz movie that I first watched on a computer years ago, and it's not really a bass movie. At this point, I'm spoiled and need those extra couple/few octaves in action/adventure/thriller movies to really like it.


And, last thing, not everyone's a critic - thank god! They might try to sound critical with flowery language, but, often, all they're saying is "I liked it" or "I didn't like it," in so many words. I think the critics here can spot those types of posts a mile away.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24535427
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Triax has the same cut off at 7hz as the Submersive/Caps....as they are both using the same brand amp Speaker power. The Triax does have abit more output in the lower octaves but I'm pretty sure it doesn't go below 7hz.



Mine do, maybe it wasn't setup optimally?


----------



## tvuong

^^ is that one Triax or three Triaxes, Ray?


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15660#post_24536248
> 
> 
> ^^ is that one Triax or three Triaxes, Ray?



That is 2 collocated. I couldn't find the graph with 3 on my phone.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15660#post_24536222
> 
> 
> Mine do, maybe it wasn't setup optimally?



Do you run Audyssey, or use a Mini DSP on those? The response should be much flatter with two subs!! Still, hits hard and low...


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15660#post_24536639
> 
> 
> Do you run Audyssey, or use a Mini DSP on those? The response should be much flatter with two subs!! Still, hits hard and low...



They're collocated, so there won't be much "natural" FR flattening going on. With a 3rd, as he indicates he has, that can change.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15660#post_24536639
> 
> 
> Do you run Audyssey, or use a Mini DSP on those? The response should be much flatter with two subs!! Still, hits hard and low...



Audyssey XT32, that is an older graph. I was able to flatten it more. Also have a 3rd sub now.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15600#post_24531707
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the x-ray frequencies, then we would never know we had a broken bone.



Fwiw, while X-rays operate in a designated area of the spectrum, X-rays themselves are actually man-made by bombarding electrons against a tungsten anode. The energies released when the electrons change direction are the actual X-rays.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15660#post_24536702
> 
> 
> Audyssey XT32, that is an older graph. I was able to flatten it more. Also have a 3rd sub now.



Nice! I bet they sound awesome...


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15660#post_24536099
> 
> 
> People like loud content from 30Hz on up. They often mistake that for "deep" or *"good" bass*. It's in evidence all the time in this thread, being implied several times in the last 20 posts. That's OK, but folks need to realize that our brain is wired to think louder is better. Yet, as you say, playing it louder doesn't change the content at all, as long as all levels stay the same in relation to each other.
> 
> 
> This is not to say that a 30Hz+ movie can't be good. I love The Fifth Element, but it's a 30Hz movie that I first watched on a computer years ago, and it's not really a bass movie. At this point, I'm spoiled and need those extra couple/few octaves in action/adventure/thriller movies to really like it.
> 
> 
> And, last thing, not everyone's a critic - thank god! They might try to sound critical with flowery language, but, often, all they're saying is "I liked it" or "I didn't like it," in so many words. I think the critics here can spot those types of posts a mile away.



Is this not subjective?


----------



## nube

That's the whole point. People mistake loud for deep or good, simply because it's loud. There's even been scientific research conducted that proves people think louder sounds better.


Not sure I can clarify it any more than that...


----------



## Farley1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15660#post_24537726
> 
> 
> That's the whole point. People mistake loud for deep or good, simply because it's loud. There's even been scientific research conducted that proves people think louder sounds better.
> 
> 
> Not sure I can clarify it any more than that...


I think what he is saying goes something like this...Is "good bass" not subjective? It reads like you are saying all those people are wrong. But if it's subjective, they aren't. They just have different preferences than you do.


----------



## bear123


So whether a movie has lots of 10-25 Hz bass, or has all 25 Hz and up, if someone really likes a movie and thinks it has great bass, they are correct.  What matters is perception.   That's not to say someone with a Bose Acoustimass does not know what they are missing out on, but anyone on these forums with decent ID subs most likely is able to enjoy 99% of the content in movies.

 

So whether a movie would be rated 4, 4.5, or 5 star on paper for whatever reason, everyone will have a different perception of how good any particular movie is for bass, and in the end, they are correct.  Granted some movies definitely stand a better chance of being a great bass movie for most than others.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15640_40#post_24537726
> 
> 
> That's the whole point. People mistake loud for deep or good, simply because it's loud. *There's even been scientific research conducted that proves people think louder sounds better.
> *
> 
> Not sure I can clarify it any more than that...



True! and something the vast majority equate with better indeed! One thing I've noticed over the years of listening is that every recording has a level at which it will sound good , add too much volume and the balance is loss to little and the same result occurs. I've posted on tracks( that for me at least) that have excellent tracking down to reference volume of 0 on a calibrated system, such examples are" Oblivion " which doesn't appear to lose fidelity ( or dynamic range) at any given volume and can be very enjoyable at 0. My original viewing of MoS was the exact opposite and I found it difficult to find the right volume for playback (rare) The second viewing I had different results as it may be due to a few minor adjustments one being volume and crossover settings . So yes to some louder may be better but to someone as myself ( considered the same by many) who has a very nice collection of what I consider reference recordings and a late night listening habit of very low levels







With respect for the material being played back, there are occasions when louder can be better and sometimes its an ear curdling mess but in the end if it helps to give more enjoyment of the material being played back then I'm all in


----------



## discone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15660#post_24537769
> 
> 
> So whether a movie has lots of 10-25 Hz bass, or has all 25 Hz and up, if someone really likes a movie and thinks it has great bass, they are correct.  What matters is perception.   That's not to say someone with a Bose Acoustimass does not know what they are missing out on, but anyone on these forums with decent ID subs most likely is able to enjoy 99% of the content in movies.
> 
> 
> So whether a movie would be rated 4, 4.5, or 5 star on paper for whatever reason, everyone will have a different perception of how good any particular movie is for bass, and in the end, they are correct.  Granted some movies definitely stand a better chance of being a great bass movie for most than others.



+1 As I learn and grow with this hobby I know my perception will still dictate how I enjoy the movie or music. Getting my first HTIB system with a sub I thought that was good bass.










Watched a lot of the 5 star bass movies with that system WOTW, Oblivion, MOS, ect. Now watching them all over again and thinking I was missing some Great Bass.


----------



## Farley1


Today we watched Frozen, and are currently re-watching Finding Nemo (first time since new gear). 

 

I am very impressed with Finding Nemo. Given the audio upgrade vs TV speakers it's like a whole different movie, and it is using bass quite well (and often). Frozen...not so much IMO. Probably won't be putting that one back in.


----------



## AllenA07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Farley1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15660#post_24537954
> 
> 
> Today we watched Frozen, and are currently re-watching Finding Nemo (first time since new gear).
> 
> 
> I am very impressed with Finding Nemo. Given the audio upgrade vs TV speakers it's like a whole different movie, and it is using bass quite well (and often). Frozen...not so much IMO. Probably won't be putting that one back in.



I thought Frozen, in general, didn't have much of an LFE track. However there were times where I was very pleased. The scenes with the snow monster did a pretty decent job of shaking my room.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Farley1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15660#post_24537755
> 
> 
> I think what he is saying goes something like this...Is "good bass" not subjective? It reads like you are saying all those people are wrong. But if it's subjective, they aren't. They just have different preferences than you do.



Yeap!


----------



## Farley1


Finding Nemo at 1:18:40 to 1:18:50 is awesome for bass. Seriously. Somebody mentioned it recently, and I see why. 

 

To hell with Frozen, my go-to for an animated kids movie is now set to Finding Nemo.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Oldie but. Goodie


It's my #1 demo scene for guests. It's kid friendly and really gets the true wow factor


----------



## Scott Simonian

High level 30hz will certainly get anyone's attention.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

True. But for those who don't know any better. To just plain wow them. Clean 30hz loud as in the darla scene gets em everytime.


Of course if I'm out to impress my buddies. Out come TIH


----------



## nube

Guys, it's not just a subjective-preference-therefore-nobody-is-right thing. I'll be brief for simplicity's sake.


The Equal Loudness Contours (ELC) from Fletcher & Munson in 1933, limitations below 20Hz notwithstanding, show that hearing sensitivity changes at higher levels. Because of this, we perceive louder to sound better up until our ears are overloaded, and this is especially true in the bass frequency range. Gabrielsson, et al, "Perceived sound quality of reproductions..." (1990) showed this via statistical analysis of empirical testing in a peer-reviewed academic journal.


Unfortunately, the PDF from the Journal of the Acoustical Society of America is paywalled unless you have access through your university or business. However, its results are summarized in the abstract, and cited by any number of other pieces of research into hearing, mostly dealing with perceptions of speakers, headphones, and hearing aids. Floyd Toole also noted this phenomenon in some of his empirical testing on why different speakers/systems are subjectively rated more favorably.


Further, louder sounds excite parts of the ear and related structures that, as the sounds get louder, trigger a release of endorphins that creates a more positive impression of the sound.


Here are a couple of online articles describing how the ELC (and other things) predict this:

http://blogs.msdn.com/b/audiofool/archive/2007/02/07/louder-sounds-better.aspx?Redirected=true 

http://mixonline.com/mag/audio_why_louder_sounds/


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15660#post_24538356
> 
> 
> True. But for those who don't know any better. To just plain wow them. Clean 30hz loud as in the darla scene gets em everytime.
> 
> 
> Of course if I'm out to impress my buddies. Out come TIH




I still love the Darla scene. Feels like you are in the fish tank!


----------



## tvuong

For demo, I just play those demo discs I downloaded here. They have ELF, ULF, mid bass clips, you name it.


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15660#post_24538445
> 
> 
> For demo, I just play those demo discs I downloaded here. They have ELF, ULF, mid bass clips, you name it.


I just got it yesterday and you're right. There's some surprises in there too. The train wreck in Super 8 and the robot in T S. But the Cloverfield scene is just utterly visceral, I got to play it at reference today and Oh My...


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24535173
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24535113
> 
> 
> I take back what I said a while back........this was not the worst soundtrack of 2013. Haven't given much thought to which one was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: it rhymes with "Mobbit"
Click to expand...

Or "Bobbit", as in they both had the good part down low cut off.



Max


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24534637
> 
> 
> Isn't the lightning strikes at 5-10hz? I don't think many people are able to playback that scene at a high enough level.



According to the graph it's 7-60Hz. Haven't listened to it for a while. I seem to recall that it had some serious umph.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/weezR/media/Waterfalls/WotW_ch4_lightning_LFE.jpg.html


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15690#post_24538758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24535173
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24535113
> 
> 
> I take back what I said a while back........this was not the worst soundtrack of 2013. Haven't given much thought to which one was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: it rhymes with "Mobbit"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or "Bobbit", as in they both had the good part down low cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> Max
Click to expand...


----------



## Mrkazador

There are two scenes with lightning strikes. One where they are outside and its real windy. The next scene they are hiding under the table. The graph you linked to, do you know what scene that is for?


----------



## nube

I posted the WOTW lightning strikes before, but here is the graph of them again. Starting from when Cruisey-boy sings, "Oh say can you see," it includes all of the lightning strikes from when they're outside to inside under the table. These are the big ones everyone talks about. Same settings as all my graphs.


----------



## thecloneranger


where are the demo discs to download here?


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15660#post_24536222
> 
> 
> Mine do, maybe it wasn't setup optimally?



My mistake, the Submersive does go lower than 7hz.......got this graph of Tri Submersives in Gorilla's room, they were all placed in the front of the room. Looks like they both roughly roll off close to the 6hz mark.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15690#post_24538758
> 
> 
> Or "Bobbit", as in they both had the good part down low cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



Good one! Lol


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15660#post_24538374
> 
> 
> Guys, it's not just a subjective-preference-therefore-nobody-is-right thing. I'll be brief for simplicity's sake.
> 
> 
> The Equal Loudness Contours (ELC) from Fletcher & Munson in 1933, limitations below 20Hz notwithstanding, show that hearing sensitivity changes at higher levels. Because of this, we perceive louder to sound better up until our ears are overloaded, and this is especially true in the bass frequency range. Gabrielsson, et al, "Perceived sound quality of reproductions..." (1990) showed this via statistical analysis of empirical testing in a peer-reviewed academic journal.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the PDF from the Journal of the Acoustical Society of America is paywalled unless you have access through your university or business. However, its results are summarized in the abstract, and cited by any number of other pieces of research into hearing, mostly dealing with perceptions of speakers, headphones, and hearing aids. Floyd Toole also noted this phenomenon in some of his empirical testing on why different speakers/systems are subjectively rated more favorably.
> 
> 
> Further, louder sounds excite parts of the ear and related structures that, as the sounds get louder, trigger a release of endorphins that creates a more positive impression of the sound.
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of online articles describing how the ELC (and other things) predict this:
> 
> http://blogs.msdn.com/b/audiofool/archive/2007/02/07/louder-sounds-better.aspx?Redirected=true
> 
> http://mixonline.com/mag/audio_why_louder_sounds/



I get that. What I am saying is that there seems to be many definitions of what "good" means in this thread


Like you said,

"People like loud content from 30Hz on up. They often mistake that for "deep" or "good" bass."


I can understand why people think 30hz is deep but I'm not getting what you mean that they are mistaking it for "good" bass. Not trying to be argumentative my friend but what is "good" bass than? Does good mean it digs low? Does it mean it's loud? Does it mean good execution?


-Kevin


EDIT: I do have access to that journal if you are interested in reading it!


----------



## bear123


If people like loud 30 Hz and up bass, and it sounds good to them, then it is good bass and they are not mistaken.  I think this is the counter point to the argument that they are mistaken about what good bass is.


----------



## pokekevin

I just watched Frozen (second time) at home today and thought the scene near the end of could've used some bass. The snow monster had some nice bass to it but for some reason I thought the scene looked...overly red on my tv. Thought it was on torch mode.


----------



## audiofan1

Just finished my second "Oz" viewing and while I've done Oblivion at least three times, I now remember why I gushed so much about Oz! Now the real kicker I'm back to square one and will say the are still on top as best of recent soundtracks & bass. Yes we got some good contenders so far but man Oz has some gut wrenching dynamics and best dialog ever


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15690#post_24539367
> 
> 
> Just finished my second "Oz" viewing and while I've done Oblivion at least three times, I now remember why I gushed so much about Oz! Now the real kicker I'm back to square one and will say the are still on top as best of recent soundtracks & bass. Yes we got some good contenders so far but man Oz has some gut wrenching dynamics and best dialog ever



Lots of folks on GearSlutz agrees with this assessment of Oz. Member Dr.Sound (Marti D. Humphrey of The Dub Stage) was responsible for this mix!


----------



## Mark Seaton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24535427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15630#post_24534676
> 
> 
> I don't get that lightning scene at all. I understand my Caps won't go low enough but the Triax didn't sell it to me any better............ Then again (I will get slammed for saying this) I don't really feel the need to chase the lower octaves (
Click to expand...


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15660#post_24538445
> 
> 
> For demo, I just play those demo discs I downloaded here. They have ELF, ULF, mid bass clips, you name it.




Where do you download these clips u speak of?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15680_40#post_24539381
> 
> 
> Lots of folks on GearSlutz agrees with this assessment of Oz. Member Dr.Sound (Marti D. Humphrey of The Dub Stage) was responsible for this mix!



Yeah! He responded on Ralphs Bluray review thread and here as well! I do remember that upon the release of the disc such favarable comments from a few and myself , caused a few heated discussions! Ralph gave it its due of 100 and here's mine and one others original post.


*Quote:

Originally Posted by bkeeler10 View Post


Watched this one last night, and just have to give props to the audio engineers. Fantastic soundtrack, one of the best I've heard in fact. Extremely dynamic and explosive, and great LFE too. I did make sure I was listening to the DTS MA track. I will likely watch this again just for the audio experience.

and:

Quote:

Originally Posted by audiofan1 View Post


Maybe there should be a separate pricing slash combo + why didn't it come with popcorn thread biggrin.gif As there are few post on the review itself.


Anyway great write up Ralph, although I thought the story was good and perhaps worthy of a sequel , the score of 100 was well deserved and I'm sure this one was easy to give. As for PQ I can only speak on the 2D version but that was one pristine image and some of the best shadow detailing to date, the colors were rich and bold and well saturated and no trace of grain. The audio soundtrack had some of the best recorded dialog I've heard and the rest needs no comments on what easily rivals the best if not bettering them in the process.


Decent year for movies thus far and nice to see Disney can still make you believe! smile.gif


Thank you for the kind words about the Sound Mix. Chris Jacobson and Myself mixed it at both Sony Pictures and my facility "The Dub Stage"
www.thedubstage.com 


Working with Sam Raimi is the best!

We mixed it Theatrically in 7.1 and 5.1 and also in "Auro-3D 11.1" and 7.1 and 5.1 for Home Theater Blu-Ray.

It is called "Nearfield because we set up the 7.1 and 5.1 mix with speakers much closer to the mix position

and at a lower level than the Theatrical mix. We then adjust the mix to replicate what the Theatrical mix was

for watching in Blu-ray at home. It is NOT desktop speakers, it is full range near field speakers with 8" woofers and dual 12" sub.

We were very happy with the translation, lots of dynamic range yet all the

dialog and subtle stuff translated as we expected.We had all the original tracks and not just stems so we could raise or lower

any track as needed for the Nearfield mix for Blu-Ray.

Thanks again to Ralph and to you for your kind comments.


Edited by dr.sound - 6/21/13 at 12:40am





*


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15690#post_24539442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15660#post_24538445
> 
> 
> For demo, I just play those demo discs I downloaded here. They have ELF, ULF, mid bass clips, you name it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you download these clips u speak of?
Click to expand...


Just search the "ultimate bass demo disc" thread on this forum. There are two, both great.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## McStyvie

Got oz on my rental list again for a third viewing, in 3D of course. My recollection is this film, in terms of quality of 3D AND bass, is second to almost none.

Can't wait to see it again


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustABrah

How much bass is there in movies that dig below 20hz? Isn't it pretty small?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustABrah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15680_40#post_24539589
> 
> 
> How much bass is there in movies that dig below 20hz? Isn't it pretty small?



Yes the number is but a drop in the bucket ! As the same goes these days for well done mixes period but when no 20hz filters or any for that matter or not used, all seems right in the universe







That doesn't mean however when they are used its a total bust ,save the Hobbit" of course







many movies that have them are just as enjoyable when done right, if and only if, your an equal opportunity bass head


----------



## McStyvie

can anyone give me an approximate time stamp on WW Z grenade scene?


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15690#post_24539638
> 
> 
> can anyone give me an approximate time stamp on WW Z grenade scene?


Just watch the whole thing like -12 or -10 or something. With subs 3 hot. Or maybe a house curve to boost your low end. And let the movie ride. Then when that scene comes you'll definately know. Don't want to spoil the fun and surprise if you didn't watch it yet.. lol..


----------



## TeamEmperor


Could be a fun bass movie

 

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_kj8EKhV3w

 

Unless of course they go all HOBBIT on us  lol when its released on bluray


----------



## McStyvie

I always run them 3 hot







Ok, just not sure if I have time tonight to watch the whole movie, will have to though now







Ah, got it at data bass










EDIT- just noticed that Olympus Has Fallen is on its way by post too...after seeing the info at DB on that one, am really excited to see it.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15690#post_24539638
> 
> 
> can anyone give me an approximate time stamp on WW Z grenade scene?



Please search before asking. Almost everything has been asked before. And answered. Multiple times.









http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11430#post_23868561 

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-67#entry1681


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15690#post_24539765
> 
> 
> Please search before asking. Almost everything has been asked before. And answered. Multiple times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11430#post_23868561
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-67#entry1681



yeah. That was a noob move


----------



## nube




----------



## Brian Fineberg

or a "nube" move


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15690#post_24539542
> 
> 
> Just search the "ultimate bass demo disc" thread on this forum. There are two, both great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Did you download this using the torrent file? How long did it take you. Seems like it would take forever with nobody seeding.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15690#post_24539890
> 
> 
> or a "nube" move



haha, I was gonna write that, but it could have been misinterpreted


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15690#post_24539896
> 
> 
> Did you download this using the torrent file? How long did it take you. Seems like it would take forever with nobody seeding.



There are some seeders at the weekends normally, if you ask on the thread they will usually do it for you. It took me about three days I think.


I would seed it myself, but had to delete after copying them to disc because I am chronically starved of hard drive space.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15690#post_24538823
> 
> 
> There are two scenes with lightning strikes. One where they are outside and its real windy. The next scene they are hiding under the table. The graph you linked to, do you know what scene that is for?



I got it from post 2 of this thread:


"War Of The Worlds" (2005) DTS


1. Lightning Strikes, Chap 4 (0:15:23) 5Hz
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...htning_LFE.jpg 

2. Pods Emerge, Chap 5 (0:21:44)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...otW_ch5_21.jpg 

3. Ground Implodes, Chap 5 (0:23:35)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...otW_ch5_23.jpg 

4. Chap 5, Tripod Stomps Ground Then Car
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...otW_ch5_24.jpg 

5. Heatray, Chap 6 (0:26:22)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...otW_ch6_26.jpg 

6. Chap 7 (0:31:40)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...otW_ch7_31.jpg 

7. Lightning - 747 Crash, Chap 9 (0:39:22)

8. Chap 9 (0:40:35)

9. Chap 13 (0:59:20)

10. Bombs Dropping, Chap 15 (1:10:45)

11. Chap 16 (1:18:10 - 1:18:50)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...otW_ch16_1.jpg 

12. http://i53.tinypic.com/k9f5z7.jpg


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15690#post_24539197
> 
> 
> I get that. What I am saying is that there seems to be many definitions of what "good" means in this thread
> 
> 
> Like you said,
> 
> "People like loud content from 30Hz on up. They often mistake that for "deep" or "good" bass."
> 
> 
> I can understand why people think 30hz is deep but I'm not getting what you mean that they are mistaking it for "good" bass. Not trying to be argumentative my friend but what is "good" bass than? Does good mean it digs low? Does it mean it's loud? Does it mean good execution?
> 
> 
> -Kevin
> 
> 
> EDIT: I do have access to that journal if you are interested in reading it!


Agree 100%. Example, I also like the bass in The Avengers even though it does not dig deep as some other movies.


----------



## McStyvie

Good bass for a person is subjective in that your perceptions are limited to the capabilities of your set up. If 35hz is your limit, then good bass will be 35-50, if 5hz is your limit, loud bass under 20hz is good.


Some people fail to realize that when they chide those with lesser systems on here for saying the bass is great in a film that may not dig deep.


I am happy with my 15hz limited system. Good bass for me is proper usage, clean and in sync and in correlation with the action in the film. I personally do not like films that use bass for emotional effect.. A la rec. I like it tied to a visual action event on screen


Good bass in a film is not subjective and can and is graphed by those who can. That is the difference to me. YMMV


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Farley1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24540976
> 
> 
> Good bass for a person is subjective in that your perceptions are limited to the capabilities of your set up. If 35hz is your limit, then good bass will be 35-50, if 5hz is your limit, loud bass under 20hz is good.
> 
> 
> Some people fail to realize that when they chide those with lesser systems on here for saying the bass is great in a film that may not dig deep.
> 
> 
> I am happy with my 15hz limited system. *Good bass for me is proper usage, clean and in sync and in correlation with the action in the film.* I personally do not like films that use bass for emotional effect.. A la rec. I like it tied to a visual action event on screen
> 
> *Good bass in a film is not subjective and can and is graphed by those who can.* That is the difference to me. YMMV
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I'm confused on what you are trying to say. 

The sentences in bold seem to be directly contradictory.


----------



## McStyvie

What sentences in bold? Please clarify!


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Farley1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24540976
> 
> 
> Good bass for a person is subjective in that your perceptions are limited to the capabilities of your set up. If 35hz is your limit, then good bass will be 35-50, if 5hz is your limit, loud bass under 20hz is good.
> 
> 
> Some people fail to realize that when they chide those with lesser systems on here for saying the bass is great in a film that may not dig deep.
> 
> 
> I am happy with my 15hz limited system. *Good bass for me is proper usage, clean and in sync and in correlation with the action in the film.* I personally do not like films that use bass for emotional effect.. A la rec. I like it tied to a visual action event on screen
> 
> *Good bass in a film is not subjective and can and is graphed by those who can*. That is the difference to me. YMMV
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24541600
> 
> 
> What sentences in bold? Please clarify!
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


...the ones in bold?

 

"Good bass for me is proper usage, clean and in sync and in correlation with the action in the film" and "Good bass in a film is not subjective and can and is graphed by those who can."

 

The first one says that good base for you depends on being in sync and in correlation with the action in the film...but then the second one says it's not subjective and is graphed by those who can.

 

I could be mistaken, but I sure don't recall seeing any graphs that show "proper usage", or synchronization and correlation between the bass and the action in the film. The graphs just show the bass and that's it, nothing relating it to what's on the screen.

 

So I don't see how those two sentences, as representation of your position, can co-exist. They are about as contradictory as is possible.


----------



## McStyvie

Sorry, but read my post... Not hard to understand. If you still can't understand then forget it.



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkazador


The Book Thief 

 

I think there was one other scene with decent LFE but this one pretty good.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Farley1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24541638
> 
> 
> 
> ...the ones in bold?
> 
> 
> "Good bass for me is proper usage, clean and in sync and in correlation with the action in the film" and "Good bass in a film is not subjective and can and is graphed by those who can."
> 
> 
> The first one says that good base for you depends on being in sync and in correlation with the action in the film...but then the second one says it's not subjective and is graphed by those who can.
> 
> 
> I could be mistaken, but I sure don't recall seeing any graphs that show "proper usage", or synchronization and correlation between the bass and the action in the film. The graphs just show the bass and that's it, nothing relating it to what's on the screen.
> 
> 
> So I don't see how those two sentences, as representation of your position, can co-exist. They are about as contradictory as is possible.



The first sentence says the way HE likes the bass in movies.


Second one is what the graphs say about bass in movies.


Basically, EVERYONE has a different point of view on what THEY think is a good bass movie. The graphs show what the bass IS in a movie. Some people like mid-bass slam, some people like single digit rumble.


----------



## McStyvie

Mongo, that was exactly my point.










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## kemiza

Watching Gravity right now a lot of bump, bump, bump. This movie received a Oscar for best sound too bad the bluray is 16-bit audio.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Heh.


How much better would it have sounded if it were 24bit?


Like... 8bits better, maybe?


----------



## tvuong

Any new good bass movie within the last couple week or so?


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24542384
> 
> 
> Heh.
> 
> 
> How much better would it have sounded if it were 24bit?
> 
> 
> Like... 8bits better, maybe?


Did you like the sound of Oblivion?


----------



## derrickdj1

Just seen the movie Noah at the theater. It may some good LFE when it hit Bluray.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24542518
> 
> 
> Did you like the sound of Oblivion?



Sure but that is a completely different mix.


----------



## kemiza

No


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24542545
> 
> 
> Sure but that is a completely different mix.


Not my point but it is a 24-bit soundtrack.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Okay. So what's your point?


That two different movies have two different sample rates?


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15600#post_24528609
> 
> 
> I really liked Gravity, it also helps that I find Sandra Bullock hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Snowpiercer* is going to be a decent LFE movie that extends down to around 10hz. Whats interesting about this movie is that there is a almost constant 10-20hz rumbling in the first half of the movie but its very very low, not loud at all.


+1 Snowpiercer is def one to watch


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24542840
> 
> 
> No
> 
> Not my point but it is a 24-bit soundtrack.



And...?


Several other big hits were 16 bit IE Dark Knight, Pacific Rim, and Total Recall.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24543565
> 
> 
> And...?
> 
> 
> Several other big hits were 16 bit IE Dark Knight, Pacific Rim, and Total Recall.


You named 3 movies that could have sound much better than they were.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24543590
> 
> 
> You named 3 movies that could have sound much better than they were.



You honestly think that was because of the bitrate, and not the mixing or sound-designing choices? Color me skeptical.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24543590
> 
> 
> You named 3 movies that could have sound much better than they were.



I don't follow.


Dark Knight was pretty good, actually. Rises was clipped to ****.

Pacific Rim suffers a similar fate but not nearly as bad.

Total Recall has a reference sound mix and video.


Help me out here.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24542923
> 
> 
> Okay. So what's your point?
> 
> 
> That two different movies have two different sample rates?


You think Oblivion would still sound great if it were 16-bit?


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24543596
> 
> 
> I don't follow.
> 
> 
> Dark Knight was pretty good, actually. Rises was clipped to ****.
> 
> Pacific Rim suffers a similar fate but not nearly as bad.
> 
> Total Recall has a reference sound mix and video.
> 
> 
> Help me out here.


Definitely not Total Recall.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24543590
> 
> 
> You named 3 movies that could have sound much better than they were.



Well it seems you believe that Scott likes Oblivion because it was 24-bit yet he still liked the other 16-bit ones? Not really getting your point...


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24543609
> 
> 
> Well it seems you believe that Scott likes Oblivion because it was 24-bit yet he still liked the other 16-bit ones? Not really getting your point...


Not implying he likes it because it was 24 bit just debating whether there is a difference in sound between the two. There is a difference.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24543637
> 
> 
> Not implying he likes it because it was 24 bit just debating whether there is a difference in sound between the two. There is a difference.



Yea there is a difference...it's two different films is it not?


Or are you talking about 16 bit vs 24 bit?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24542523
> 
> 
> Just seen the movie Noah at the theater. It may some good LFE when it hit Bluray.



I heard the movie was a snoozer. Your thoughts?


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24543648
> 
> 
> Yea there is a difference...it's two different films is it not?
> 
> 
> Or are you talking about 16 bit vs 24 bit?


16 bit vs 24 bit.


----------



## AJ72

Dark Knight pretty good to me, especially bass.


----------



## blazar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15750#post_24543759
> 
> 
> Dark Knight pretty good to me, especially bass.



Dark knight rises seemed recorded too hot, it was way louder than most other movies despite no changes on the volume knob... Is this just me?


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15700_50#post_24539638
> 
> 
> can anyone give me an approximate time stamp on WW Z grenade scene?



I think it was around 1h 5m or thereabouts.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24543637
> 
> 
> Not implying he likes it because it was 24 bit just debating whether there is a difference in sound between the two. There is a difference.


16 bit, 24 bit.........all that really matters is............ garbage in, garbage out! It's as simple as that.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15750#post_24543679
> 
> 
> 16 bit vs 24 bit.



Can you give an example?


Watched HTTYD for the however many times again last night......SO good for LFE/sound. Would love to hear DoS with this type of low end support which unfortunately won't be happening from early reports.


----------



## Torqdog

The bluray.com review of The Hobbit, Desolation of Smaug" is out. In the audio part of the review which gets 5 stars (who woulda thunk), the first paragraph seems dedicated to ...........us here?

_*There was a small but vocal minority of audiophiles who expressed concern over An Unexpected Journey's lossless audio mix because its low-end output wasn't all it could be.* I admittedly didn't notice anything amiss at the time of my review, and still find it difficult to discern any shortcoming when revisiting the first film's Blu-ray release. Did I encounter any such issue with Desolation of Smaug? No, although those who pore over specs and bitrates may find the same problem here. So why even bring it up? I too want the best that a studio can deliver, so bravo to those who uncover these sorts of things. It's important to know. I just wonder how much of the offending issue is actually perceptible to the human ear and how much is driven by the power of tech-spec suggestion._

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Hobbit-The-Desolation-of-Smaug-Blu-ray/24829/#Review


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15750#post_24544445
> 
> 
> The bluray.com review of The Hobbit, Desolation of Smaug" is out. In the audio part of the review which gets 5 stars (who woulda thunk), the first paragraph seems dedicated to ...........us here?
> 
> _*There was a small but vocal minority of audiophiles who expressed concern over An Unexpected Journey's lossless audio mix because its low-end output wasn't all it could be.* I admittedly didn't notice anything amiss at the time of my review, and still find it difficult to discern any shortcoming when revisiting the first film's Blu-ray release. Did I encounter any such issue with Desolation of Smaug? No, although those who pore over specs and bitrates may find the same problem here. So why even bring it up? I too want the best that a studio can deliver, so bravo to those who uncover these sorts of things. It's important to know. I just wonder how much of the offending issue is actually perceptible to the human ear and how much is driven by the power of tech-spec suggestion._
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Hobbit-The-Desolation-of-Smaug-Blu-ray/24829/#Review




It's more likely Ken was referencing the folks in the AUJ thread at bluray.com that he responded in last year and apparently reads. There were some vocal folks over there as well as far as the anemic LFE support.


----------



## [KYA]Mega

Apologies in advance for this being off-topic, but it is in the spirit of trying to limit future off-topic discussion:


I really think the subjective discussions about each other's opinions have gotten out of hand. "Good" is in the eye/ear of the beholder, and there is really no such thing as an incorrect opinion. So if someone posts an opinion contradictory to your own, please do not feel the need to defend yourself, at least not publicly in this thread. That is not to say opinions are unwelcome. It's the bickering over the correctness of opinions that is unnecessary.


What I value most from this thread is the Objective stuff. Graphs of how low a scene goes (waterfall) and graphs of overall frequency levels across the entire movie. I also really enjoy the explanations of things from experts. Yes that is also an opinion, but one that is in-line with the stated purpose and title of this thread. If I really want an opinion of plot, action, acting, etc, I will read a review or discuss in a different thread.


Also, there is a confrontational and non-confrontational way to express an opinion too. "That movie was awful" is confrontational. The opinion is stated as a fact implying that anyone that disagrees is incorrect. The same opinion can be expressed as: "I did not like that movie" which clearly leaves room for others to have their own valid opinion with no need to argue or defend.

So in conclusion and to make my point clear:


"The bass in that movie is terrible" = bad (confrontational subjective)

"The bass in that movie did not go low enough for my taste" = good (non-confrontational subjective)

"The bass in that movie never drops below 30 Hz" = best (objective)


----------



## derrickdj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24543651
> 
> 
> I heard the movie was a snoozer. Your thoughts?



The movie is a bit different than traditional remakes of stories from the Bible. The Hollywood spin on special effects makes a mark on the movies. All the a top actors were excellent. There was some modern things in the movie that did not fit the period. The movie had a touch of Waterworld or some other post apocalyptic film. How well someone likes the film kinda depends on what they bring to the movie with their belief system. It will generate discussion for sure. I liked the movie, lots of action and a focused story line.


----------



## bear123


Currently watching OHF, turned the washington monument scene up to -10, subs 6 dB hot, Enhancer on(bass boost), XS30 sailed through it no problem.  Some nice rumbling







  Some hard hitting explosions as well.  And a movie the wife is enjoying as well.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15750#post_24545743
> 
> 
> Currently watching OHF, turned the washington monument scene up to -10, subs 6 dB hot, Enhancer on(bass boost), XS30 sailed through it no problem.  Some nice rumbling   Some hard hitting explosions as well.  And a movie the wife is enjoying as well.



The psw110 probably blew a lung...lol


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15750#post_24545793
> 
> 
> 
> The psw110 probably blew a lung...lol


Actually , it really boosted the 10 Hz......look closely:

 



 

Luckily, and sadly, it does nothing below 38 Hz


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24543603
> 
> 
> You think Oblivion would still sound great if it were 16-bit?



It would sound exactly the same.


----------



## bear123


On order from Amazon:  Th Incredible Hulk.  I keep hearing this is a nice go to bass demo movie.  My favorite long scene is still WotW pod emergence, and favorite short scene is WWZ grenade.  Might have to revisit Avatar, have not watched it with a good sub.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15690#post_24539367
> 
> 
> Just finished my second "Oz" viewing and while I've done Oblivion at least three times, I now remember why I gushed so much about Oz! Now the real kicker I'm back to square one and will say the are still on top as best of recent soundtracks & bass. Yes we got some good contenders so far but man Oz has some gut wrenching dynamics and best dialog ever


Copy that! I'm right on your heels re-watching gems from last year. Forgot what a clean, dynamic and ULF friendly track this movie contains. The video is flat gorgeous and once it went to color I was thinking all the while how the picture matches up well with Avatar.


----------



## digler84


So, I just watched Enders Game.  The kids and I both really enjoyed it...pretty cool story, and the bass....OMG.  The rumble all through the movie was just fantastic.  Here's my only question though:  has anyone else rented this from redbox?  on bluray .com i noticed it said it was a 7.1 lossless track, but when i noticed "dolby digital" showing on my receiver, i double checked the audio menu and the only two options were DD and the same in spanish i believe.  anyway, when i saw the trailers for this movie it didn't impress me, but seeing it mention here i decided to rent it and was pleasantly surprised.  saw oblivion the other day too....fantastic flick for sure.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15750#post_24546439
> 
> 
> So, I just watched Enders Game.  The kids and I both really enjoyed it...pretty cool story, and the bass....OMG.  The rumble all through the movie was just fantastic.  Here's my only question though:  has anyone else rented this from redbox?  on bluray .com i noticed it said it was a 7.1 lossless track, but when i noticed "dolby digital" showing on my receiver, i double checked the audio menu and the only two options were DD and the same in spanish i believe.  anyway, when i saw the trailers for this movie it didn't impress me, but seeing it mention here i decided to rent it and was pleasantly surprised.  saw oblivion the other day too....fantastic flick for sure.



Could be one of those films that only include AC3 because it's a rental edition. Lionsgate does it a lot


----------



## eljaycanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*
> 
> So, I just watched Enders Game. ... Here's my only question though:  has anyone else rented this from redbox?  on bluray .com i noticed it said it was a 7.1 lossless track, but when i noticed "dolby digital" showing on my receiver, i double checked the audio menu and the only two options were DD and the same in spanish i believe.


I rented it from a Redbox.ca kiosk and it had the 7.1-ch DTS-HD MA track. The audio was perfect.


----------



## digler84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15750#post_24546498
> 
> 
> 
> I rented it from a Redbox.ca kiosk and it had the 7.1-ch DTS-HD MA track. The audio was perfect.


that's really weird.  i wonder what's up with that?  oh, well....it still sounded pretty darn good with DD....i imagine it would improve that much more with the MA track.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15750#post_24546042
> 
> 
> It would sound exactly the same.


You missed the point how this conversation started but if you think it would be identical so be it.


----------



## Oliver Deplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15750#post_24546655
> 
> 
> You missed the point how this conversation started but if you think it would be identical so be it.




16 bit... 17 bit... whatever it takes.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15750#post_24546655
> 
> 
> You missed the point how this conversation started but if you think it would be identical so be it.



Honestly have no idea what you're on about. I was just responding to a post.


...and now here we are.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15750#post_24546068
> 
> 
> On order from Amazon:  Th Incredible Hulk.  I keep hearing this is a nice go to bass demo movie.  My favorite long scene is still WotW pod emergence, and favorite short scene is WWZ grenade.  Might have to revisit Avatar, have not watched it with a good sub.


9

Is a five star bass movie that will put your sub to good use too.

Hulk is excellent too though, enjoy










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15750#post_24546068
> 
> 
> On order from Amazon:  Th Incredible Hulk.  I keep hearing this is a nice go to bass demo movie.  My favorite long scene is still WotW pod emergence, and favorite short scene is WWZ grenade.  Might have to revisit Avatar, have not watched it with a good sub.



If you don't know already, there is a THX trailer after the closing credits on Avatar with some good bass.


----------



## cjrubes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15750#post_24546068
> 
> 
> 
> On order from Amazon:  Th Incredible Hulk.  I keep hearing this is a nice go to bass demo movie.  My favorite long scene is still WotW pod emergence, and favorite short scene is WWZ grenade.  Might have to revisit Avatar, have not watched it with a good sub.


 

 

The Incredible Hulk is awesome....great bass movie.  The Hulk's footsteps were shaking the house the last time I watched it....I could have swore he was stomping around upstairs!


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjrubes*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15750#post_24548073
> 
> 
> 
> The Incredible Hulk is awesome....great bass movie.  The Hulk's footsteps were shaking the house the last time I watched it....I could have swore he was stomping around upstairs!


Yes indeed !!!

Same for me as well on 2nd floor with the footsteps on Hulk, Underworld: Awakening.Flight of the Phoenix plane crash had me looking around to see if some body was behind me etc.


----------



## pitviper33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15750#post_24546439
> 
> 
> So, I just watched Enders Game.  The kids and I both really enjoyed it...pretty cool story, and the bass....OMG.  The rumble all through the movie was just fantastic.  Here's my only question though:  has anyone else rented this from redbox?  on bluray .com i noticed it said it was a 7.1 lossless track, but when i noticed "dolby digital" showing on my receiver, i double checked the audio menu and the only two options were DD and the same in spanish i believe.  anyway, when i saw the trailers for this movie it didn't impress me, but seeing it mention here i decided to rent it and was pleasantly surprised.  saw oblivion the other day too....fantastic flick for sure.



I had the same last night with Escape Plan from Redbox. This is the second time it's happened to me. (The first was The Hunger Games.) I strongly recommend you call Redbox and tell them there was a problem with the disc. After all, there was! The point of choosing the Blu-ray over the DVD is better picture and better sound. You only got half of what you paid for. Their phone number is printed on the disc case.


Here's what will happen when you call them. They'll explain that they're flagging that copy of the movie as a problem disc. It won't be rented by anyone else until it's been checked by a technician. When the technician gets there, he'll pull the disc out of the box to check it out. He has a Blu-ray player in the back of his van, and he'll get a report on that disc with the details of my complaint. In this case, my complaint was that there was no lossless audio track on the disc. According to the representative I spoke to, after he confirms that there's no lossless track on the disc, it will be pulled from circulation and sent back to the manufacturer as a defect.


Now what happens when it gets back to the manufacturer? I don't know. If our suspicions are correct and the track was omitted intentionally, maybe they'll send it right back into circulation. But even if that's what happens, we've still done some good. We've wasted some people's time. At least 2 Redbox employees and one Summit Entertainment employee have wasted minutes on this. You've also caused them lost revenue for the time it sent in the box before the technician got to it. If enough of us do this, that works out to be expensive for both companies. And if it starts costing them money, maybe it'll start catching their attention and they'll stop it.


As for you, in return for your couple of minutes on the phone, you'll get a credit for a free rental on your account. And you'll get the satisfaction of knowing you did your part to correct this particular consumer injustice.


----------



## bear123


Thor the Dark World.....I enjoyed watching it with my son, and was disappointed with the lack of low frequency.....not once was there any good rumbling that a good audio track combined with a good subwoofer should produce.  Plenty of epic scenes that would have benefited from some good LFE.


----------



## jwtallguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15700_100#post_24549243
> 
> 
> Thor the Dark World.....I enjoyed watching it with my son, and was disappointed with the lack of low frequency.....not once was there any good rumbling that a good audio track combined with a good subwoofer should produce.  Plenty of epic scenes that would have benefited from some good LFE.




Ive seen it twice, both times with only my single svs 12+ and watched it at -18 with the wife and thought there was decent lfe , and again at -10 or -5 with a buddy and thought the same but even more hard hitting bass not sure it dug really deep but I know my sub got worked at times.


I just watched tron legacy with my duals at -5 with subs 3db hot and that movie is nuts, my duals are on either side of my couch and very near field im quite flat to 20hz-120hz @ 115 db but drop to 107 @16 hz via rew sweep.


If you haven't seen it since your xs30 was added give it a go because its a fun time


----------



## asharris7

The best combo of LFE and surround steering and clarity is transformers III. iMHO


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15750#post_24546068
> 
> 
> On order from Amazon:  Th Incredible Hulk.  I keep hearing this is a nice go to bass demo movie.  My favorite long scene is still WotW pod emergence, and favorite short scene is WWZ grenade.  Might have to revisit Avatar, have not watched it with a good sub.



The ending fight scene with the Abomination may be the best bass demo scene out there. The final HTTYD is awesome as well. But with my Submersives and house curve and running hot I have to turn down the bass in fear of actual physical damage to the rental home. But each step the hulk takes is serious impact.


----------



## McStyvie

I tried to watch OHF last night but the wife kept bitchin at me to turn it down lol...will have to have another go tonight.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15780#post_24550253
> 
> 
> 
> The ending fight scene with the Abomination may be the best bass demo scene out there. The final HTTYD is awesome as well. But with my Submersives and house curve and running hot I have to turn down the bass in fear of actual physical damage to the rental home. But each step the hulk takes is serious impact.


Guess I have to order up HTTYD, will make a good excuse to watch a bass movie(I have a ten year old 







).  Also, I don't remember the fight scene with the Hulk, wondering if I have ever seen the whole movie.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

yes, imho TIH is the best bass going...


HTTYD is very close behind...the entire movie has bass with weight to it...and its a very good film...and one to watch with the little ones (great excuse haha)


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15780#post_24550354
> 
> 
> I tried to watch OHF last night but the wife kept bitchin at me to turn it down lol...will have to have another go tonight.



Funny. All our wives are related. When I bought my Captivators I thought the neighbours were going to be my biggest problem......


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15780#post_24550354
> 
> 
> I tried to watch OHF last night but the wife kept bitchin at me to turn it down lol...will have to have another go tonight.



Maybe you're not using the right tactic when you tell her to go to sleep...


----------



## McStyvie

Haha, must be the case...


----------



## SbWillie

Anyone know where the old waterfall is for the Back to the Future guitar amp scene??


----------



## jwtallguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asharris7*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15700_100#post_24550097
> 
> 
> The best combo of LFE and surround steering and clarity is transformers III. iMHO



I will have to watch it


----------



## nube

If you've seen any of these movies, take a minute to vote on their bass execution so we can retire the polls:

* Haunter 

Bullet 

Out of the Furnace 

Baraka 

Homefront 

Avatar 

Frozen 

The Fifth Element 

The Grandmaster (108min USA version) 

The Hunger Games: Catching Fire *


We're always looking for more recommendations on movies to measure, so feel free to recommend any movies that aren't already measured or requested. Here's the big list of what's already been spoken for.


Thanks, folks! Couldn't do it without you!


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15750#post_24545743
> 
> 
> Currently watching OHF, turned the washington monument scene up to -10, subs 6 dB hot, Enhancer on(bass boost), XS30 sailed through it no problem.


Glad you enjoyed that scene...probably the most demanding scene in ULF history.


Not sure what you meant by saying that the "xs30 sailed through it no problem". It may have played it without distortion, but certainly wasn't able to recreate the full bandwidth of that scene at 4db from reference. Commercial subs have limiters to prevent damage to the sub. So even though it may not distort, doesn't mean you are accurately recreating that scene because the limiter is probably kicking in and castrating the lower frequencies.


I think the xs30 is a good sub, but don't want noobies thinking that just because there is no distortion that the track is being accurately recreated.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15780#post_24551810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15750#post_24545743
> 
> 
> Currently watching OHF, turned the washington monument scene up to -10, subs 6 dB hot, Enhancer on(bass boost), XS30 sailed through it no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoyed that scene...probably the most demanding scene in ULF history.
> 
> 
> Not sure what you meant by saying that the "xs30 sailed through it no problem". It may have played it without distortion, but certainly wasn't able to recreate the full bandwidth of that scene at 4db from reference. Commercial subs have limiters to prevent damage to the sub. So even though it may not distort, doesn't mean you are accurately recreating that scene because the limiter is probably kicking in and castrating the lower frequencies.
> 
> 
> I think the xs30 is a good sub, but don't want noobies thinking that just because there is no distortion that the track is being accurately recreated.
Click to expand...


Sorry but there is just too much elitism on this thread sometimes.

He said it sailed through it no problem, not that he accurately recreated the scene at all frequencies. Maybe one or two people on this whole forum could reproduce loud bass at 1Hz.Maybe.

It is a tribute to the limiters on the psa sub that he did not blow it.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Simonian

Sorry but Dom's post up above is about as level-headed as its gets.


Take it easy.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15780#post_24551810
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoyed that scene...probably the most demanding scene in ULF history.
> 
> *Not sure what you meant by saying that the "xs30 sailed through it no problem"*. It may have played it without distortion, but certainly wasn't able to recreate the full bandwidth of that scene at 4db from reference. *Commercial subs have limiters to prevent damage to the sub.* So even though it may not distort, doesn't mean you are accurately recreating that scene because the limiter is probably kicking in and castrating the lower frequencies.
> 
> 
> I think the xs30 is a good sub, but don't want noobies thinking that just because there is no distortion that the track is being accurately recreated.


Basically just that it played the scene with no signs of distress.  No port noise like many ported subs display at this price level when pushed, and no bad noises from the driver or clipping or anything of that sort.  I imagine that once I go to duals it will be even more impressive.  Like you mentioned perhaps the sub was at its limit at some point and would benefit from more headroom.  As far as the lower frequencies, I am not sure how low you mean, but in my limited experience, anything below 16 Hz doesn't seem to do much.  Not that I mind having a sub with a completely flat FR to 10 Hz, just that tones below 16 Hz don't seem to have much effect.

 

I am quite happy to have a limiter that prevents damage.  One of the benefits of an expertly tuned ID sub compared to DIY.


----------



## McStyvie

Just don't see the point in stating the obvious... Ofc his psa sub will not play loud at 1hz, the guy who thinks so will not be protected by such a post.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Simonian

Infinitely variable frequency responses and use of limiters is not general knowledge, unfortunately. Nor is it ever explained by any ID or brand name for their products.


----------



## McStyvie

Does PSA advertise response down to 1Hz?


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15570#post_24527028
> 
> 
> Is Lone survivor a potential bass movie?



Interesting flick. Track was extremely well done, to my ears. Surrounds effects clarity, etc. Bass? Nothing much to speak of. There were a few moments that hit hard, but if you're looking for deep extension, this is not the movie. But I'd watch the movie again tomorrow, if I had the time. It was really well done, IMO. For the purposes of this thread? Meh.


----------



## bear123


I am happy with whatever limiters and protection circuitry PSA puts in their subs.  I certainly don't have the expertise to set correct high and low pass filters, slopes, and such, and appreciate that I am not likely to accidentally blow up the sub. I feel like they are pretty generous with their limiters, with good output for the money compared to competitors.


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15780#post_24552039
> 
> 
> Interesting flick. Track was extremely well done, to my ears. Surrounds effects clarity, etc. Bass? Nothing much to speak of. There were a few moments that hit hard, but if you're looking for deep extension, this is not the movie. But I'd watch the movie again tomorrow, if I had the time. It was really well done, IMO. For the purposes of this thread? Meh.


Thanks. Where are the new bass movies within the last few weeks or month? Last good one I watched were Elysium and EG.


----------



## nube

Be careful assessing Lone Survivor before it's released on BR. The existing versions of it, out and about around the web, have lots of complaints about the audio quality, or lack thereof.


Some decent bass flicks recently. The Grandmaster (USA cut) and Homefront are the most notable.


----------



## tvuong

Thanks. I forgot about them two which I did watch.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15700_100#post_24551857
> 
> 
> Sorry but there is just too much elitism on this thread sometimes.
> 
> He said it sailed through it no problem, not that he accurately recreated the scene at all frequencies. Maybe one or two people on this whole forum could reproduce loud bass at 1Hz.Maybe.
> 
> It is a tribute to the limiters on the psa sub that he did not blow it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



I did not notice one hint of elitism from Dom's post. He was simply stating a fact.


It's great that the sub showed no signs of distress, but that is one (if not THE) hardest scenes ever mixed for any sub to "sail through no problem" while maintaining the integrity of the mix.


Imagine a marathon runner "sailing" through a race then stopping at the 20mile point claiming he finished.


I get that many people have no desire to chase anything below 16Hz and I'm sure his sounded fantastic within it's capabilities...


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15780#post_24552213
> 
> *I get that many people have no desire to chase anything below 16Hz* and I'm sure his sounded fantastic within it's capabilities...


This is a newly formed opinion, not saying it is set in stone though.  I played some test tones at moderate level and sat in a part of the room that boosts response under 20 Hz.  I watched the woofer while playing low frequency test tones.  Did not hear or feel anything up until 16 Hz, at which point a lot of shaking and rumbling effects started to occur.


----------



## McStyvie

The point is and was, it was unnecessary to point it out. It is obvious and anybody would know that his PSA does not reproduce to 1Hz,nor did he make any claims to that fact. So again, why post it?????


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkazador


Ralph Potts review of The Hobbit 2 is up,  http://www.avsforum.com/t/1525168/the-hobbit-the-desolation-of-smaug-3d-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review/0_100

 


> Quote:
> Early to the middle parts of the film much of the bass response remains in the upper registers with occasional dips that engage the room. *Once the third act begins, when Bilbo awakens Smaug things open up and shake quite nicely.* Low frequency effects are reproduced with authority, coinciding with the recording’s excellent dynamic range resulting in room energizing bass transients that are palpable. Smaug’s footsteps, growling voice (love Benedict Cumberbatch!), bursts of flame and the rumbling/crashing of his pursuit of the “invading “ Dwarves illuminates the listening area with tactile bass response. *I couldn’t say with certainty that there has been some filtering applied to the LFE channel but the lack of skin tingling infrasonic bass is notable*. That shouldn’t be taken to mean that the soundtrack has anemic bass response. There is ample depth and richness to the low end however it rarely descends into the ultra low frequency realm.


----------



## bear123


Despite the apparent lack of lots of great lfe, I will probably purchase both hobbit movies when they dip down to a reasonable price in a couple of months....under $15 works for me.


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15780#post_24552119
> 
> 
> Be careful assessing Lone Survivor before it's released on BR. The existing versions of it, out and about around the web, have lots of complaints about the audio quality, or lack thereof.



I've watched an Academy screener (DVD) of Lone Survivor a few times and although there wasn't a ton of LFE I thought the audio was fantastic. I can't wait for the BR.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holt7153*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15780#post_24552646
> 
> 
> I've watched an Academy screener (DVD) of Lone Survivor a few times and although there wasn't a ton of LFE I thought the audio was fantastic. I can't wait for the BR.



That was my experience, as well. Really well done audio, if not a great bass flick.


----------



## Kini62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15780#post_24552309
> 
> 
> .  Did not hear or feel anything up until 16 Hz, at which point a lot of shaking and rumbling effects started to occur.



That's because your sub (and most others) can't produce enough volume for under 16hz to be felt, or for those rare individuals, heard.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kini62*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15810#post_24552846
> 
> 
> 
> That's because your sub (and most others) can't produce enough volume for under 16hz to be felt, or for those rare individuals, heard.


I believe this is partly true.  However, for those that can achieve even reference level output down to 10 Hz, I don't think it has anywhere near the effect of the 16 Hz and over stuff.  So, if I don't listen at reference, and I have clean output down to 10 Hz at the level i listen at, and still don't feel it, then it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Kini62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15810#post_24552945
> 
> 
> I believe this is partly true.  However, for those that can achieve even reference level output down to 10 Hz, I don't think it has anywhere near the effect of the 16 Hz and over stuff.  So, if I don't listen at reference, and I have clean output down to 10 Hz at the level i listen at, and still don't feel it, then it doesn't matter to me.


Exactly. Like was explained to me, flat to 10hz is nice for "bench racing" but if it's not at a level high enough to be felt, it doesn't matter. There's very, very few systems that have sufficient output below 15hz to be really felt. Let alone 10hz and below.


I'm good with around 18-20hz. I played several of the bass movies in 16 and 20hz tune and really couldn't tell much difference. So I now leave my sub in 20hz tune to have a little more headroom.


----------



## bear123


Yeah, I am not making any set in stone opinions by any means.  Its just that, from the testing I've done, at the volumes I listen, anything under 16 Hz just doesn't seem to do much, so I don't really see the need to chase tons of output at a frequency that has to be way higher than I ever listen in order to be barely noticed.  Perhaps if I ever add a second XS30, the extra headroom will change things, but at this point, even sitting right next to the sub, it just didn't do anything for me.


----------



## [KYA]Mega

So far, I have had the same experience of sound below 16Hz not being perceptible even though I can see the woofer moving. But I have also never experienced a system that is flat to single digits. I seem to recall MK or someone on here having the ability to A/B a scene with below 20Hz filtered in or out, and then blind testing with friends, and pretty much everyone noticed the difference.


I would like to hear about the results of the same experiment, but using 16Hz as the high pass filter. Maybe even multiple versions with different filters to see just where the perceptible bass does disappear.


I know a lot of folks that have single digit extension love it. But to play devil’s advocate, if your system is flat to 5 Hz, then you are probably producing 16 to 20Hz better than the rest of us too, so could that be an even bigger factor than the extension below 16Hz? I don’t know.


----------



## Tom Grooms

What percentage of movies have *usable* content below 16hz? I'm guessing it's low single digits if that...


----------



## Mrkazador

My guess would be around 20 movies.


----------



## nube

Well, Tom, what's your definition of usable? And, should we single out particular genres that are more likely (action, thrillers) to have it than others (romcoms)?


There are lots more than your estimate that have verified content below 16Hz, digitally encoded on the disc. Check out the measurements thread in my signature for the proof.


----------



## nube

Out of the 195 movies we've measured to date, 128 have a verified -10dB point of 

If you come up with some way to do this easily, based on some objective criteria, let me know. Until then, we'll keep measuring movies and showing that there is LOTS of content below 16Hz.


----------



## Tom Grooms

Ok, what about usable content @ 12hz and lower. I hear a lot of talk of flat to this and that but I'm not sure for the majority of AVS bass heads if it's worth while to travel down that road, other than bragging rights. I have nothing @ 14hz and I'm not sure if I'm missing out or not.


----------



## nube

You can calculate the numbers yourself from the measurements spreadsheet. Just goto View-->List at the top, then sort the extension column, and calculate it for both new and old style measurements. It's quite a few movies.


Hey, I did the calculation for you. 104 movies in our data-bass have extension below 12Hz. That's 53.3% of them.


----------



## Tom Grooms

Wow, that's a big number. I'm surprised


----------



## tvuong

The question one should ask is at what output my sub is capable of playing cleanly at


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15780#post_24551857
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but there is just too much elitism on this thread sometimes.
> 
> He said it sailed through it no problem, not that he accurately recreated the scene at all frequencies. Maybe one or two people on this whole forum could reproduce loud bass at 1Hz.Maybe.
> 
> It is a tribute to the limiters on the psa sub that he did not blow it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


No elitism at all. Not sure how you gather that from what I said.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15780#post_24551913
> 
> 
> Sorry but Dom's post up above is about as level-headed as its gets.
> 
> 
> Take it easy.


Yup...

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15780#post_24551965
> 
> 
> 
> Basically just that it played the scene with no signs of distress.  No port noise like many ported subs display at this price level when pushed, and no bad noises from the driver or clipping or anything of that sort.  I imagine that once I go to duals it will be even more impressive.  Like you mentioned perhaps the sub was at its limit at some point and would benefit from more headroom.  As far as the lower frequencies, I am not sure how low you mean, but in my limited experience, anything below 16 Hz doesn't seem to do much.  Not that I mind having a sub with a completely flat FR to 10 Hz, just that tones below 16 Hz don't seem to have much effect.
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite happy to have a limiter that prevents damage.  One of the benefits of an expertly tuned ID sub compared to DIY.


The limiter is a great thing! My post was not putting down limiters. I thank Brian from Rythmik every time I do demos with my FV15HPs.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15780#post_24551980
> 
> 
> Just don't see the point in stating the obvious... Ofc his psa sub will not play loud at 1hz, the guy who thinks so will not be protected by such a post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


You are obviously missing the point. See OHF Monument scene below.

 










 

My point:

 

To say the XS30 sailed through the most demanding ULF scene likely every recorded is misleading. No, McS, not because this scene goes to 1hz, but because of the high amount of output 20 down to 5hz and below. 

 

Few systems can replay that scene accurately, let along a single sub. If I had to guess, a single XS30 would start to compress after 16hz at Bear's output, and sharply drop off in output at the levels Bear was listening to.

 

If that were the case, imagine doing a spectorgraph as above on his response...starting at 16hz it would start to get green, greener, and finally blue. If you compared the two charts, it would be obvious that the XS30 could not replicate that scene to what it is famous for.

 

So, not just 1hz, but several octaves above is where it would fall short.

 

Again, this is no knock on Bear or the XS30 or any elitism. It is clarification for people that may not realize this.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15780#post_24551994
> 
> 
> Infinitely variable frequency responses and use of *limiters is not general knowledge*, unfortunately. Nor is it ever explained by any ID or brand name for their products.


^^This.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15780#post_24552213
> 
> 
> 
> I did not notice one hint of elitism from Dom's post. He was simply stating a fact.
> 
> 
> It's great that the sub showed no signs of distress, but that is one (if not THE) hardest scenes ever mixed for any sub to "sail through no problem" while maintaining the integrity of the mix.
> 
> 
> Imagine a marathon runner "sailing" through a race then stopping at the 20mile point claiming he finished.
> 
> 
> I get that many people have no desire to chase anything below 16Hz and I'm sure his sounded fantastic within it's capabilities...


You got it Pop. 









 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15780#post_24552310
> 
> 
> The point is and was, it was unnecessary to point it out. It is obvious and anybody would know that his PSA does not reproduce to 1Hz,nor did he make any claims to that fact. So again, why post it?????
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Like I said before, obvious for 1hz yes, not so obvious from the more common 16hz to 5hz.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15810#post_24552945
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is partly true.  However, for those that can achieve even reference level output down to 10 Hz, I don't think it has anywhere near the effect of the 16 Hz and over stuff.  So, if I don't listen at reference, and I have clean output down to 10 Hz at the level i listen at, and still don't feel it, then it doesn't matter to me.


In my room, 10-15hz is my sweet spot. It's the wobble effect, and when it happens it is better than the more common 16hz and up, IMO. What I've also found is that ULF perception is highly HT room dependent as well; meaning the dimensions of your room, the types of subs (sealed, ported, horn, etc), the number of subs, the construction of your room, furniture, etc. all play a part of how ULF is perceived.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15810#post_24553963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * "....imagine doing a spectorgraph as above on his response...."*


I would be very interested in seeing that 










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dominguez1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15810#post_24553963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The limiter is a great thing! My post was not putting down limiters. I thank Brian from Rythmik every time I do demos with my FV15HPs.


It's all good, no offense taken.

 

To clarify "it sailed through with no problem", let me say that it did not appear to struggle, groan or do anything bad other than provide some great LFE during the scene.

 

Having said that, my Polk PSW110 didn't protest either the way I have it set up...............course, it rolls off everything below 38 Hz 









 

As far as how capable the XS30 is down low, best I can tell with the XS30 in my room, I estimate 100-105 dB capability in my room at 10-12 Hz.  I am seeing 15-18 dB of room gain at that frequency.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

case in point (or is it case and point...anyhow) OHF scene...


with 1 xv15 it was just ok for me...loud but nothing spectacular...like the darla tap scene in Nemo


with 1 xs30...it got a bit better but still not earth shattering..


when I added a second xs30...now we are talking...(while i know i am still missing some content) I finally understood where people were coming from saying how great the scene is. It took a second xs30 to be loud enough at 10Hz for me to feel the real rumble...hope this helps (fyi my room is ~1800 cu ft)


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15800_100#post_24554785
> 
> 
> case in point (or is it case and point...anyhow) OHF scene...
> 
> 
> with 1 xv15 it was just ok for me...loud but nothing spectacular...like the darla tap scene in Nemo
> 
> 
> with 1 xs30...it got a bit better but still not earth shattering..
> 
> 
> when I added a second xs30...now we are talking...(while i know i am still missing some content) I finally understood where people were coming from saying how great the scene is. It took a second xs30 to be loud enough at 10Hz for me to feel the real rumble...hope this helps (fyi my room is ~1800 cu ft)



Case in point... You didn't know what you were missing until you actually experienced it for yourself.


Great post man. Hope that helps put it into perspective for others.


----------



## AJ72

And just goes to show that if your EQ isn't right (as mine wasn't when I first watched the OHF scene and was a bit underwhelmed) that scene will be missed. The hottest parts are at 20Hz judging by the graph and that scene is spectacular.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

The Obama administration has proposed a new EPA rule that would force the entertainment industry to go green. One requirement that is buried deep in the proposal is the requirement that no audio content can have frequencies below 20 Hz nor above 20 kHz for all new content produced after 4/1/2015. In addition, to enforce this requirement all DVD and Bluray players firmware would be required to add this feature to the existing mandatory Cinavia watermark system. This firmware update will be mandatory for all new and existing DVD and Bluray players.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinavia 



The full story about this energy conservation requirement can be read in the link below.


http://www.blu-ray.com/news/EPA proposal for green Blu-ray


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15810#post_24555002
> 
> 
> The Obama administration has proposed a new EPA rule that would force the entertainment industry to go green. One requirement that is buried deep in the proposal is the requirement that no audio content can have frequencies below 20 Hz nor above 20 kHz for all new content produced after 4/1/2015. In addition, to enforce this requirement all DVD and Bluray players firmware would be required to add this feature to the existing mandatory Cinavia watermark system. This firmware update will be mandatory for all new and existing DVD and Bluray players.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinavia
> 
> 
> 
> The full story about this energy conservation requirement can be read in the link below.
> 
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/news/EPA proposal for green Blu-ray



Nice one! Should cause some heads to explode just a lil bit.


----------



## tvuong

I need to revisit OHF clip. Can someone tell me the time stamp where it starts leading to the monument scene please?


----------



## McStyvie

about 27 minutes is when it starts. Holy Crap, I just watched that for the first time. I thought my subs were going to blow a gasket.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15810#post_24555002
> 
> 
> The Obama administration has proposed a new EPA rule that would force the entertainment industry to go green. One requirement that is buried deep in the proposal is the requirement that no audio content can have frequencies below 20 Hz nor above 20 kHz for all new content produced after 4/1/2015. In addition, to enforce this requirement all DVD and Bluray players firmware would be required to add this feature to the existing mandatory Cinavia watermark system. This firmware update will be mandatory for all new and existing DVD and Bluray players.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinavia
> 
> 
> 
> The full story about this energy conservation requirement can be read in the link below.
> 
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/news/EPA proposal for green Blu-ray



Can't believe this, what rubbish!!


----------



## nube

maxmercy finally got The Conjuring measured! It's a 30Hz film that's very dynamic.


And hahaha @ JPC.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> And hahaha @ JPC.



Be sure to read the first link first!


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15810#post_24555443
> 
> 
> about 27 minutes is when it starts. Holy Crap, I just watched that for the first time. I thought my subs were going to blow a gasket.


Thanks.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15800_100#post_24555002
> 
> 
> The Obama administration has proposed a new EPA rule that would force the entertainment industry to go green. One requirement that is buried deep in the proposal is the requirement that no audio content can have frequencies below 20 Hz nor above 20 kHz for all new content produced after 4/1/2015. In addition, to enforce this requirement all DVD and Bluray players firmware would be required to add this feature to the existing mandatory Cinavia watermark system. This firmware update will be mandatory for all new and existing DVD and Bluray players.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinavia
> 
> 
> 
> The full story about this energy conservation requirement can be read in the link below.
> 
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/news/EPA proposal for green Blu-ray



W...T...F....


Is this a joke?


----------



## pitviper33

JPC, I'll admit it: You made my heart rate jump up a few ticks.


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15750#post_24546068
> 
> 
> Might have to revisit Avatar, have not watched it with a good sub.


Avatar is about as disappointing as it gets in the bass department.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15800_100#post_24555002
> 
> 
> The Obama administration has proposed a new EPA rule that would force the entertainment industry to go green. One requirement that is buried deep in the proposal is the requirement that no audio content can have frequencies below 20 Hz nor above 20 kHz for all new content produced after 4/1/2015. In addition, to enforce this requirement all DVD and Bluray players firmware would be required to add this feature to the existing mandatory Cinavia watermark system. This firmware update will be mandatory for all new and existing DVD and Bluray players.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinavia
> 
> 
> 
> The full story about this energy conservation requirement can be read in the link below.
> 
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/news/EPA proposal for green Blu-ray


Ha!

D!ck...


You got me good...


----------



## lefthandluke

i don't know which is funnier...


JPC's rib poker or pop's reply...both hilarious!


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15810#post_24557334
> 
> 
> Avatar is about as disappointing as it gets in the bass department.




it's really not too bad but for the wasted op on the "tree fall"...


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15840#post_24557516
> 
> 
> it's really not too bad but for the wasted op on the "tree fall"...


I think maybe that's why I'm so disappointed with it. If there was ever a film that was incredibly obviously filtered from the theatrical mix to the home version, it's Avatar. I saw Avatar several times in theaters and the bass in that entire scene was some of, if not THE best I've ever experienced in a theater. You could literally feel the shockwaves from the missiles and the tree falling. And then on blu-ray that scene just fizzles.


The only other two bass experiences I've had that were on par with that, in the theater, were Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol and Tron and both of those went on to have stellar bass on their blu-ray tracks.


----------



## javanpohl

Anybody notice that Ralph gave "Walking with Dinosaurs" 4 stars for LFE? I think that may be his highest yet. One scene " . . . will shake anything that's not tied down."


----------



## lefthandluke

nah...he gave "gravity" 5 stars for LFE...i'm pretty sure he's had other 5's


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15840#post_24557405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15800_100#post_24555002
> 
> 
> The Obama administration has proposed a new EPA rule that would force the entertainment industry to go green. One requirement that is buried deep in the proposal is the requirement that no audio content can have frequencies below 20 Hz nor above 20 kHz for all new content produced after 4/1/2015. In addition, to enforce this requirement all DVD and Bluray players firmware would be required to add this feature to the existing mandatory Cinavia watermark system. This firmware update will be mandatory for all new and existing DVD and Bluray players.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinavia
> 
> 
> 
> The full story about this energy conservation requirement can be read in the link below.
> 
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/news/EPA proposal for green Blu-ray
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!
> 
> D!ck...
> 
> 
> You got me good...
Click to expand...


I have a Welsh colleague who always says," that puts the d!ck in ridiculous" Your response reminded me of her lol.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15810#post_24554840
> 
> 
> And just goes to show that if your EQ isn't right (as mine wasn't when I first watched the OHF scene and was a bit underwhelmed) that scene will be missed. *The hottest parts are at 20Hz judging by the graph* and that scene is spectacular.


Perhaps people with extremely capable systems with lots of ouput to 10 Hz and lower are simply feeling the effects of the 20 Hz content much better, but still not really getting much from below 16?  Personally, when watching a scene like this, I have no innate ability to pinpoint exactly which frequency is shaking my room.  But playing individual tones, at normal movie watching volume, under 16 = nothing, 16+ = rumble.  I cannot achieve reference level output to 10 Hz, but I am flat to 10 louder than what I listen.

 

I was discussing this with someone who insisted the stuff below 16 Hz was causing all kinds of shaking and rumbling in his room.  I asked him how he knew, and he posted a spectrograph of the WotW pod scene.  So I asked, how do you know it isn't all the 16-30 Hz content in that scene that you are really feeling.  He said its because he is flat to 11 Hz and thats where all the tactile feel is.  Seems to me like he thought thats what was doing it, therefore in his mind it was, but doesn't seem very conclusive to me.

 

After all, a lot of the DIY guys are focusing more and more on ported subs for better 15Hz and up output.  Starting to feel to me like this is where the action is.


----------



## AJ72

Bear I know what you're saying but I haven't enough listening experience with other subs capable of low level output to know whether I' missing out on anything or not. You may be opening a giant can of whoop ass!


I have Dual Captivators and there is a whole lot of house shaking going on during that OHF scene. Same goes for WWZ grenade scene. The Caps port tune is around 17-18Hz but never feels like I'm missing anything. Have only experience with a Triax to compare to. Never heard Submersive or anything close to Popalocks bass fortress. I know this will be debated until the cows come home (with regard to ELF) but watching WOTW pod emergence/lightning strikes through the Triax didn't reveal any new material I hadn't already experienced with the Captivators. Maybe other setups would but I'm so happy with the Caps that I'm not concerned about it.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15840#post_24559067
> 
> 
> Perhaps people with extremely capable systems with lots of ouput to 10 Hz and lower are simply feeling the effects of the 20 Hz content much better, but still not really getting much from below 16?  Personally, when watching a scene like this, I have no innate ability to pinpoint exactly which frequency is shaking my room.  But playing individual tones, at normal movie watching volume, under 16 = nothing, 16+ = rumble.  I cannot achieve reference level output to 10 Hz, but I am flat to 10 louder than what I listen.
> 
> 
> I was discussing this with someone who insisted the stuff below 16 Hz was causing all kinds of shaking and rumbling in his room.  I asked him how he knew, and he posted a spectrograph of the WotW pod scene.  So I asked, how do you know it isn't all the 16-30 Hz content in that scene that you are really feeling.  He said its because he is flat to 11 Hz and thats where all the tactile feel is.  Seems to me like he thought thats what was doing it, therefore in his mind it was, but doesn't seem very conclusive to me.
> 
> 
> After all, a lot of the DIY guys are focusing more and more on ported subs for better 15Hz and up output.  Starting to feel to me like this is where the action is.



watch a scene with lots of 16 and you will then understand what that feeling is of sub 16 feeling....(i.e. TIH vs Darla tap scene) I have seen so many scenes with both, I can _usually_ tell you without graphing which movies hit low and which dont


Did you ever consider running a house curve? this boost the llower octaves so when listening at lower volumes you still get the higher spl of bass needed down there to get the feeling.


Yes I am FLAT to 10.5Hz, but I dont listen loud enough for that to make an impact (MVL -10db max)...so I institute a house curve which boosts those freq about 3db on a gentle rising curve (the lower they get the louder they will play so they can be felt)). I have found the perfect level using minidsp's loew shelf filter as to not allow over compression/distortion/limiter kicking in and loss of headroom for the upper frequencies..


----------



## bear123




This is with no eq below 20.

 



A sweep done at -5(much louder than I listen)....might have been -10, I need to run a couple more sweeps this weekend.  My mic was clipping at this level so I could not go any higher so need to fix that issue but don't plan on sweeping too much higher...don't want to fry anything.

 

Brian if I ever add a 2nd XS30 I might do the house curve, but I am afraid I might not have the headroom with one.


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15840#post_24559126
> 
> 
> Yes I am FLAT to 10.5Hz, but I dont listen loud enough for that to make an impact (MVL -10db max)...so I institute a house curve which boosts those freq about 3db on a gentle rising curve (the lower they get the louder they will play so they can be felt)).


Do you happen to have a graph showing your low shelf house curve?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Ill post one when I get home


----------



## jwtallguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15800_100#post_24559132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with no eq below 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sweep done at -5(much louder than I listen)....might have been -10, I need to run a couple more sweeps this weekend.  My mic was clipping at this level so I could not go any higher so need to fix that issue but don't plan on sweeping too much higher...don't want to fry anything.
> 
> 
> Brian if I ever add a 2nd XS30 I might do the house curve, but I am afraid I might not have the headroom with one.



Was this your center/sub? Or lfe?


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwtallguy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15840#post_24559479
> 
> 
> 
> Was this your center/sub? Or lfe?


3.1


----------



## MKtheater

You seem to be calibrated too low.


----------



## bear123


I think I will pick up a radio shack SPL to verify the mic is reading correctly.....started clipping at 95 db or so which should not be the case.


----------



## jwtallguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15800_100#post_24559520
> 
> 
> 
> 3.1



Are you saying you ran a prologic sweep or channel 3 output with redirected bass?


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15840_20#post_24557609
> 
> 
> Anybody notice that Ralph gave "Walking with Dinosaurs" 4 stars for LFE? I think that may be his highest yet. One scene " . . . will shake anything that's not tied down."





> Quote:
> nah...he gave "gravity" 5 stars for LFE...i'm pretty sure he's had other 5's




Greetings,


Technically you're both correct. I recently tweaked my review template, Here's how , and since making those changes the low frequency *extension* rating for Walking with dinosaurs is the highest I have given. As for Gravity which I reviewed prior to that, yes it received a rating of 5 in the LFE category.












Thanks guys..










Regards,


----------



## nube

To follow up on what Ralph said, here's the direct link to his exact post talking about this new addition to his reviews:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/450#post_24422112 


FYI, Walking With Dinosaurs does have some very serious low end content, but it's an atrociously bad movie. Measurements to follow @ d-b.com.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwtallguy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15840#post_24559655
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying you ran a prologic sweep or channel 3 output with redirected bass?


I ran a 5.5 second duration sine wave sweep from 10-300 Hz, generated by REW and transmitted to my AVR from my laptop via an HDMI cable with my front left, right, center, and both subwoofers playing, and recorded by a Umik-1 calibrated mic.


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15840#post_24557739
> 
> 
> nah...he gave "gravity" 5 stars for LFE...i'm pretty sure he's had other 5's


No, I'm talking about the new piece of criteria he has, the "non-rated element", which he didn't have in effect for his Gravity review.


Edit: whoops, didn't see that Ralph came on and cleared things up.


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15840#post_24559660
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Technically you're both correct. I recently tweaked my review template, Here's how , and since making those changes the low frequency *extension* rating for Walking with dinosaurs is the highest I have given. As for Gravity which I reviewed prior to that, yes it received a rating of 5 in the LFE category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




thanks Ralph...


til now I was not aware of the changes you've made...nicely done


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15860_20#post_24559871
> 
> 
> thanks Ralph...
> 
> 
> til now I was not aware of the changes you've made...nicely done



Greetings,


Sure thing lefthadluke. Thanks to you and javanpohl for bringing it up. My apologies for taking the thread off topic..



Regards,


----------



## pitviper33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15840#post_24559890
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Sure thing lefthadluke. Thanks to you and javanpohl for bringing it up. My apologies for taking the thread off topic..
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Ha! No worries. This thread spends more time off topic than on. I and many others that frequent this thread are happy to see the update to your methodology, and I would have missed it if you hadn't posted here.


----------



## audiofan1

Finally netflix is shipping me a copy "The Exorcism of Emily Rose" as I don't recall seeing it and the comments here about its bass peaked interest should be cool


----------



## lefthandluke

a shout out to GPBurns for the heads-up on the "Marley" bluray...very cool



not only a great sounding disc (marley in dtshd ma) but historically eye-opening...to me anyway



if you've been to jamaica you cant help but feel marleys impact (first thing you see entering the airport is a huge poster of him)...but there is much more to his story than i ever knew



if you are even a casual fan pick up this disc...it is, as i said, very cool


----------



## holt7153

+1 on the Marley doc. The rare footage is really cool.


----------



## asharris7

Sorry for being stupid, whats OTH scene? What movie?


----------



## Mrkazador

Do you mean ohf? Olympus has fallen, when the monument comes crashing down.


----------



## asharris7

Oh ok, I'm sorry. Thanks


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15840#post_24561857
> 
> 
> a shout out to GPBurns for the heads-up on the "Marley" bluray...very cool
> 
> 
> 
> not only a great sounding disc (marley in dtshd ma) but historically eye-opening...to me anyway
> 
> 
> 
> if you've been to jamaica you cant help but feel marleys impact (first thing you see entering the airport is a huge poster of him)...but there is much more to his story than i ever knew
> 
> 
> 
> if you are even a casual fan pick up this disc...it is, as i said, very cool



Great you enjoyed it

I was really impressed with the disc - been fan for long time but a lot I did not know

love Jamaica too - try to go every year - red stripe and sun


----------



## Mongo171

Does the disc come with its own dimebag???


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15870#post_24563258
> 
> 
> Does the disc come with its own dimebag???



Only in Colorado and Washington...more to come.


----------



## carp

I quickly surfed through the last few pages but didn't see.


What is the bass in the new Hobbit movie filtered at? I'm hoping not like the first one but expecting the same....


----------



## Brian Fineberg

not measured yet...they need to be officially released before they are measured


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carp*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15870#post_24563772
> 
> 
> I quickly surfed through the last few pages but didn't see.
> 
> 
> What is the bass in the new Hobbit movie filtered at? I'm hoping not like the first one but expecting the same....



No measurements yet, I don't think. Not quite as bad as the first, but still pretty awful. Much better movie, though. IMO.


----------



## WayneJoy

The iTunes version of the new Hobbit movie sounds better than the first one to me. Maybe a 30hz filter instead of a 40hz.


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WayneJoy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15870#post_24564090
> 
> 
> The iTunes version of the new Hobbit movie sounds better than the first one to me. Maybe a 30hz filter instead of a 40hz.



Hopefully that they didn't forget the LFE channel this time.


----------



## MKtheater

Yeah, the first one was not filtered, it was gone! The Avengers was a bass monster in comparison. What ever happened to the mixes from LOTR's? Just bring them back LOL.


----------



## countryWV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15870#post_24563258
> 
> 
> Does the disc come with its own dimebag???


It comes with a bottle of Visine.









Chris


----------



## BCRSS

This is not about a movie but stays on track with the bass theme.

I just got back from a convention in Vegas and while there went to see the Michael Jackson One show at Mandalay Bay. My seats were dead center of a 1800 seat theater. If you like bass and like to watch things loud, I highly recommend this show. The bass in this show created an awesome chest pounding experience. just for kicks I had taken my iphone out and looked at my spl meter on the phone which shot up to 110 db's.


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15840#post_24559476
> 
> 
> Ill post one when I get home


Did you forget?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Yes and no. I have been redicilously busy at work. I haven't been getting home til quite late. I did check to see if I had a graph since adding the curve and couldn't for re life of me find one. I'll have to take some more measurements and post em this weekend.


----------



## tvuong

^^Thanks.


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BCRSS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15870#post_24565009
> 
> 
> This is not about a movie but stays on track with the bass theme.
> 
> I just got back from a convention in Vegas and while there went to see the Michael Jackson One show at Mandalay Bay. My seats were dead center of a 1800 seat theater. If you like bass and like to watch things loud, I highly recommend this show. The bass in this show created an awesome chest pounding experience. just for kicks I had taken my iphone out and looked at my spl meter on the phone which shot up to 110 db's.



Blue Man Group is good for a good chest thump or 2.


----------



## wpbpete

The BD of I,Frankenstein should be out soon. Anybody has any info on it? I would hope it goes deep.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Blue Man Group is good for a good chest thump or 2.



I have the DVD-A of BMG Audio. A lot of thumping in all channels.


----------



## javanpohl

I really hope they don't skip out on the bass in Godzilla. That would be the disappointment of the modern era.


----------



## newc33

Yeah heavy bass will be an absolute must in this one


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ bass or not It's a blind buy for me


----------



## MKtheater

I just watched some Godzilla oldies and man were they cheesy! I love Godzilla performing WWE moves LOL.


----------



## Farley1


I've tried more of the movies and scenes from this thread now (just a single corner loaded PB-2000 in a huge room)

 

For me nothing even comes close to War of the Worlds ground breakup/pod emergence. I cannot over state that. 5* scene for me.

 

Oblivion and How to Train Your Dragon both sounded great all the way through with a lot of bass incorporation that I enjoyed, but no specific scene truly stood out to me as, say, demo worthy. Cloverfield and Dark Knight Rises are in that category as well, except that Cloverfield is my least favorite overall movie of that group. Not something I would sit and watch again, or go out of my way to recommend. 

 

Star Trek  was well done with some pretty  nice scenes, but nothing that blew me away or anything. I'd watch the movie again but probably wouldn't put it in just to demo a scene.

 

Finding Nemo is great all the way through (and I've done it several times just the past couple weeks as I have a 15 month old daughter), AND it has multiple demo-worthy scenes IMO (Darla tapping and submarine crashing down are my two favorites).

 

I didn't like Frozen as a movie, or most of the soundtrack even. To me the "plot" felt weak and very short. The snow monster rumbled around but, to me...not nearly good enough to demo or justify sitting through all of the singing (which felt like a way to fill in for lack of plot/story development). 

 

Surprising bass find of the week: Planet Earth [the legitimately complete, on eBay, not Amazon, all 5 discs] on Blu-Ray has some pretty nice bass where it is appropriate, which I really appreciate. Mostly there isn't any, but they use the deep bass/LFE track well. Hippos, elephants, thunderstorms, whales, etc, nicely done. Looks absolutely beautiful in the evening on a big plasma too!

 

Edit: Forgot to mention that I tried The Flight of the Phoenix barrel roll/crash scene and was only semi-impressed. Source was Amazon instant video though, where I used the actual physical disc that I own for all of the rest listed.


----------



## Kini62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Farley1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15870#post_24569129
> 
> 
> I've tried more of the movies and scenes from this thread now (just a single corner loaded PB-2000 in a huge room)
> 
> 
> For me nothing even comes close to War of the Worlds ground breakup/pod emergence. I cannot over state that. 5* scene for me.
> 
> 
> Oblivion and How to Train Your Dragon both sounded great all the way through with a lot of bass incorporation that I enjoyed, but no specific scene truly stood out to me as, say, demo worthy. Cloverfield and Dark Knight Rises are in that category as well, except that Cloverfield is my least favorite overall movie of that group. Not something I would sit and watch again, or go out of my way to recommend.
> 
> 
> Star Trek  was well done with some pretty  nice scenes, but nothing that blew me away or anything. I'd watch the movie again but probably wouldn't put it in just to demo a scene.
> 
> 
> Finding Nemo is great all the way through (and I've done it several times just the past couple weeks as I have a 15 month old daughter), AND it has multiple demo-worthy scenes IMO (Darla tapping and submarine crashing down are my two favorites).
> 
> 
> I didn't like Frozen as a movie, or most of the soundtrack even. To me the "plot" felt weak and very short. The snow monster rumbled around but, to me...not nearly good enough to demo or justify sitting through all of the singing (which felt like a way to fill in for lack of plot/story development).
> 
> 
> Surprising bass find of the week: Planet Earth [the legitimately complete, on eBay, not Amazon, all 5 discs] on Blu-Ray has some pretty nice bass where it is appropriate, which I really appreciate. Mostly there isn't any, but they use the deep bass/LFE track well. Hippos, elephants, thunderstorms, whales, etc, nicely done. Looks absolutely beautiful in the evening on a big plasma too!
> 
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention that I tried The Flight of the Phoenix barrel roll/crash scene and was only semi-impressed. Source was Amazon instant video though, where I used the actual physical disc that I own for all of the rest listed.



You REALLY need to try the WWZ grenade scene. For me it was probably the best single bass moment of any movie, even though it was short. Other good bass movies, Percy Jackson and the lightning thief, especially the scenes toward the end with Hades, and Wrath of the Titans when Kronos emerges and attacks. But the WWZ grenade scene is tops for me.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15880_40#post_24569071
> 
> 
> I just watched some Godzilla oldies and man were they cheesy! I love Godzilla performing WWE moves LOL.



Yeah! I get a kick out of that as well !and that's primarily why I'll cut it some needed LFE slack if necessary







, I'm just a hardcore fan since childhood


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Farley1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15870#post_24569129
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention that I tried The Flight of the Phoenix barrel roll/crash scene and was only semi-impressed. Source was Amazon instant video though, where I used the actual physical disc that I own for all of the rest listed.




You will have to watch the Blu Ray as you are not getting the true full effect of low hitting bass in that scene !!!! I can tell you it is brutal !!!









So watch the BD and then report back....


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15870#post_24569903
> 
> 
> You will have to watch the Blu Ray as you are not getting the true full effect of low hitting bass in that scene !!!! I can tell you it is brutal !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So watch the BD and then report back....


+1 same for Cloverfield... The scene on the demo disc is jarring


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15870#post_24569954
> 
> 
> +1 same for Cloverfield... The scene on the demo disc is jarring



Yes Indeed, Yes Indeed !!! I have watched Cloverfield twice and each time was the same with bone crushing bass !!! Although I did not care for the camera shaking and the acting.....But it is what it is......


----------



## bear123


Just arrived for viewing this weekend:  The Hulk, and How to Train Your Dragon.  I think I am going to apply a 3-4 dB boost around 20 Hz and let it rip (I stay under -10)


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15870#post_24570059
> 
> 
> Just arrived for viewing this weekend:  The Hulk, and How to Train Your Dragon.  I think I am going to apply a 3-4 dB boost around 20 Hz and let it rip (I stay under -10)



I will be viewing clash & wrath of the titans double feature.


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15870#post_24570070
> 
> 
> I will be viewing clash & wrath of the titans double feature.


The second one "Wrath" is my favorite. All the scenes inside and outside the mountain are great


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15870#post_24570059
> 
> 
> Just arrived for viewing this weekend:  The Hulk, and How to Train Your Dragon.  I think I am going to apply a 3-4 dB boost around 20 Hz and let it rip (I stay under -10)



Hopefully you mean, The Incredible Hulk (2008) and not Hulk (2003) as The Incredible Hulk blows the Hulk out of the water in the bass department !!!










Get ready to strap in and hold on if you are going to let those movies rip at that volume.







I just received the BD of Frankenstein's Army, so I'm going to crank this one sometime today. Not sure what to expect as far as the movie, but I want to hear what the bass is about....


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15870#post_24570059
> 
> 
> Just arrived for viewing this weekend:  The Hulk, and How to Train Your Dragon.  I think I am going to apply a 3-4 dB boost around 20 Hz and let it rip (I stay under -10)



The Incredible Hulk with Edward Norton and Liv Tyler is the one you want to see.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kini62*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15870#post_24569517
> 
> 
> 
> You REALLY need to try the WWZ grenade scene. For me it was probably the best single bass moment of any movie, even though it was short. Other good bass movies, Percy Jackson and the lightning thief, especially the scenes toward the end with Hades, and Wrath of the Titans when Kronos emerges and attacks. But the WWZ grenade scene is tops for me.



Agreed WWZ scene is the best bass scene of all time for demoing IMO.


----------



## AJ72

Went to the movies today with my son to see Lego Emmit. Great movie I thought but am looking forward to seeing how the bass stacks up at home. Even in the theatre there seemed to be some great bass scenes in this film. As it's the first time I've been to the movies in years and first time to this cinema I may be completely wrong. Anyone else seen this yet?


Watched Indiana Jones tonight Raiders of the lost Ark. No great bass moments as expected but the boom everytime Indy fires his revolver was quite funny. Kind of like those old westerns or Dirty Harry with an overkill effect given to the hero's weapon.


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900#post_24571334
> 
> 
> Went to the movies today with my son to see Lego Emmit. Great movie I thought but am looking forward to seeing how the bass stacks up at home. Even in the theatre there seemed to be some great bass scenes in this film. As it's the first time I've been to the movies in years and first time to this cinema I may be completely wrong. Anyone else seen this yet?
> 
> *Watched Indiana Jones tonight Raiders of the lost Ark. No great bass moments as expected but the boom everytime Indy fires his revolver was quite funny. Kind of like those old westerns or Dirty Harry with an overkill effect given to the hero's weapon.*



This brings up a good point. What are the great movies with bass from the 80's 90's? First to mind is "Close Encounters" maybe "Temple of doom" "Jaws" "The Goonies" I know has some good bass.


----------



## AJ72

Is there a graph for the scene in Hellboy 2 where Red and Selma Blair are fighting and the door blows off the room at the 14 min.30sec mark of film? The first bit of bass in that scene before the door is blown off is very demanding at volume I thought. I actually had to adjust the port tune up a bit to avoid driver loss of control/flapping (to around 18Hz). I normally have port tune set about 14Hz without issue but this scene tested things out (port tune is 17.5Hz with the Caps I have). I have a feeling the very first bass piece in that scene goes quite low? Interested to find out if anyone has a waterfall graph?


----------



## bear123


Yes I got The Incredible Hulk 2008.  Agree with the comments about WWZ grenade scene....its sick.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900#post_24570111
> 
> 
> The second one "Wrath" is my favorite. All the scenes inside and outside the mountain are great



Yea they were good movies, but the second was better...I watched both at -15 and there was plenty of tactile sensation. Definitely glad I purchased, will be watching them again. For some reason I really like the Ancient Greek Mythology flicks.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15880_40#post_24571382
> 
> 
> Yes I got The Incredible Hulk 2008.  Agree with the comments about WWZ grenade scene....its sick.



WWZ Shocking to say the least, it had my recessed lights buzzing do to the sheer pressure in the room







the Hulk ! well , its the Hulk and will exceed expectations


----------



## bear123


Just got done loading a 3-6 dB boost into the miniDSP for 18-30 Hz or so.  I didn't do an REW sweep though too much to do today, but I will report back with impressions after I watch TIH and HTTYD this weekend.  I think I will be fine on headroom since I usually listen around -15 on movies, -10 max.


----------



## Tom Grooms

Scary, be careful and don't hurt anything...


----------



## bear123


Well without the boost, I listened to "The Bass Will Destroy" you at reference with no issues.  My hope is that the boost will add a lot of impact on the bottom end without turning the sub gain up altogether, and without cranking th MV beyond a comfortable level for family viewing.


----------



## MKtheater

Just run sweeps and see where you start compressing and then you know if your sub is getting louder as you turn it up or just adding distortion from compression. Another way is to turn up the trim and see where the SPL stop increasing but that is going to be at where the most headroom will be.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900#post_24572246
> 
> 
> Just got done loading a 3-6 dB boost into the miniDSP for 18-30 Hz or so.  I didn't do an REW sweep though too much to do today, but I will report back with impressions after I watch TIH and HTTYD this weekend.  I think I will be fine on headroom since I usually listen around -15 on movies, -10 max.



6db of boost in the 18-30hz area just turned your XS30 into a 180watt sub. Basically you just knocked off 6db of headroom above 30hz. At the levels you listen I think you should be ok but I bet it will be close.


----------



## shadyJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900#post_24572488
> 
> 
> 6db of boost in the 18-30hz area just turned your XS30 into a 180watt sub. Basically you just knocked off 6db of headroom above 30hz. At the levels you listen I think you should be ok but I bet it will be close.



+1, it really sounds to me like Bear should have just kept the PB2000. With an EQ like that, he is trying to fit a square object into a round hole. No offense, Bear.


----------



## wse

Captain America: The Winter Soldier fun movie, the sound in the Theater was way too loud!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I've experimented with a 5db low shelf filter starting at 40hz. Sounded pretty good and improved the low end extension


With dual xs30's do you think this would eat up my headroom?? I would like to know before employing it. Thanks


----------



## RJW1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900_100#post_24572488
> 
> 
> 6db of boost in the 18-30hz area just turned your XS30 into a 180watt sub. Basically you just knocked off 6db of headroom above 30hz. At the levels you listen I think you should be ok but I bet it will be close.



Can someone explain this? Is adding 6db of boost at 18-30 different than raising the sub trim levels? Sounds like it is different but not sure I understand the relationship between adding the boost low and hurting the output above 30hz.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900#post_24572408
> 
> 
> Just run sweeps and see where you start compressing and then you know if your sub is getting louder as you turn it up or just adding distortion from compression. Another way is to turn up the trim and see where the SPL stop increasing but that is going to be at where the most headroom will be.


I need to run some more sweeps some day, but I can get 100 dB at 12 Hz with no compression.  Have not tried it louder than that. 6dB boost was in a fairly narrow band with a Q of maybe 10-12 and 3 dB from 25-35.  Sounded great on WotW pod scene at -15, and still got louder with enhancer on, so I don't think im using all my headroom yet.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadyJ*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900#post_24572974
> 
> 
> 
> +1, it really sounds to me like Bear should have just kept the PB2000. With an EQ like that, he is trying to fit a square object into a round hole. No offense, Bear.


Im not so sure.  Main reason I am trying it is that I can't listen very loud with the family.  At -15 the XS30 isnt trying very hard, so I am thinking the boost on the low end will add a lot of impact at the lower volume I listen.  The massive increase in midbass output was worth the upgrade to me.  REW has a feature to put a 6 dB(or other) house curve gradually increasing from 80Hz down to 20, but I did not want to boost the entire bottom end, just the LFE area.

 

Have not done a sweep, but here is the projected eq I am running:


----------



## derrickdj1

DEQ works by boosting 5-6 db around 50 Hz. This will help the bass when listening at lower volumes. Can't really pressurize a room using lower spl's.


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900#post_24573266
> 
> 
> DEQ works by boosting 5-6 db around 50 Hz. This will help the bass when listening at lower volumes. Can't really pressurize a room using lower spl's.



DEQ actually boosts differently based on MV setting and frequency. With -20dBFS test signals, and just using a ratshack meter, I found a 10 dB boost (at either 30 or 40 Hz, I've lost the data) when MV was at -20dB. But IIRC, there was a measurable (even in my goofy room) difference in the boost at different frequencies (getting bigger as you go deeper) and at different departures from reference. But I didn't spend a whole day measuring . . . just maybe an hour or so of curiosity-satisfying fiddling.


----------



## notnyt

Lone survivor bd had a nice soundtrack. gun shots sounded great, some good lfe from the helos and rpgs. It put my nu1000 into protect mode at one point, had to reset it. Going to mess with some settings on it to protect without hard locking there, annoying.


----------



## bear123


Just finished HTTYD.  Whoever did the audio on that one was definitely a subwoofer freak.  Ran my new house curve and it sounded great, no trouble that I could tell.


----------



## MKtheater

There was a thread a long time ago that had people showing when their subs stopped getting louder during scenes. It was pretty fun but not nearly as accurate as running spec lab.


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900_100#post_24573308
> 
> 
> Lone survivor bd had a nice soundtrack. gun shots sounded great, some good lfe from the helos and rpgs. It put my nu1000 into protect mode at one point, had to reset it. Going to mess with some settings on it to protect without hard locking there, annoying.



So any limiting, even if at only -0.3dbfs will prevent the nu1000dsp from going into protect mode where the rings go red and it requires a power cycle. Using like 90ms rtime and 200ms hold with 97v limit.


----------



## digler84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900#post_24572999
> 
> 
> Captain America: The Winter Soldier fun movie, the sound in the Theater was way too loud!


really was a great movie, but unfortunately i had the opposite experience with the volume....and i was in the "ultra" theater.  i could actually hear the air conditioner kick on in the theater...explosions and gunfire was anemic at best.  i was getting really mad, but i didn't want to miss any of the movie so i didn't get up and tell anyone.  granted, i like listening fairly loud in my home theater, but for god sake, i shouldn't be able to hear the air running in the theater!  

 

 

on a side note, i picked up percy jackson because my kids love the books, and really enjoyed the movie itself...and the track was rumbling the room pretty well.  good flick, good bass!


----------



## newc33

I just watched world war z again. Man I forgot how awesome the grenade scene is. I'd love to hear it with a pair of triaxes or something like that even though my fv15hps play the scene with plenty of authority.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900#post_24573012
> 
> 
> I've experimented with a 5db low shelf filter starting at 40hz. Sounded pretty good and improved the low end extension
> 
> 
> With dual xs30's do you think this would eat up my headroom?? I would like to know before employing it. Thanks



With dual XS30's you are probably fine. The rule of thumb is when you boost frequencies below 30hz 3db it takes twice the power, which is effectively cutting the amplifier power in half above those boosted frequencies. Multiple sealed alignments with kilowatts of power can handle this task fairly easily, but I doubt a pair of commercial subs can handle that kind of boost at reference levels cleanly. Now if you are only listening nominally at -15 then it is probably ok. Just rember whatever frequencies you boost on the low end is headroom lost above that point.


For example if your subs are putting out 115db from 15-30hz and 125db from 40-80hz and you decide to add 5db boost in the 15-30hz, well you will not gain any more then 115db in the 15-30hz, but now you capped your 40-80hz to 120db because that boost on the low end pushing the subs to thier limits far sooner then no eq boost. SVS subs are prime examples of this that is why they measure so flat at max output..it is simply dsp on the low end and a heavy limiter to keep things from going south once the driver is at max excursion.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900#post_24573753
> 
> 
> really was a great movie, but unfortunately i had the opposite experience with the volume....and i was in the "ultra" theater.  i could actually hear the air conditioner kick on in the theater...explosions and gunfire was anemic at best.  i was getting really mad, but i didn't want to miss any of the movie so i didn't get up and tell anyone.  granted, i like listening fairly loud in my home theater, but for god sake, i shouldn't be able to hear the air running in the theater!
> 
> 
> 
> on a side note, i picked up percy jackson because my kids love the books, and really enjoyed the movie itself...and the track was rumbling the room pretty well.  good flick, good bass!



The volume in the theater averaged 90 db and when action scene were on it was over 105 bd


----------



## MACCA350

'The Nut Job' has one surprise around 42min when the dynamite goes off.......


Cheers


----------



## jchong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900_50#post_24573587
> 
> 
> Just finished HTTYD.  Whoever did the audio on that one was definitely a subwoofer freak.  Ran my new house curve and it sounded great, no trouble that I could tell.


That would be Randy Thom. He also did War Of The Worlds and the first Percy Jackson (both 5-star bass flicks).


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900#post_24573908
> 
> 
> With dual XS30's you are probably fine. The rule of thumb is when you boost frequencies below 30hz 3db it takes twice the power, which is effectively cutting the amplifier power in half above those boosted frequencies. Multiple sealed alignments with kilowatts of power can handle this task fairly easily, but I doubt a pair of commercial subs can handle that kind of boost at reference levels cleanly. Now if you are only listening nominally at -15 then it is probably ok. Just rember whatever frequencies you boost on the low end is headroom lost above that point.
> 
> 
> For example if your subs are putting out 115db from 15-30hz and 125db from 40-80hz and you decide to add 5db boost in the 15-30hz, well you will not gain any more then 115db in the 15-30hz, but now you capped your 40-80hz to 120db because that boost on the low end pushing the subs to thier limits far sooner then no eq boost. SVS subs are prime examples of this that is why they measure so flat at max output..it is simply dsp on the low end and a heavy limiter to keep things from going south once the driver is at max excursion.


Thanks. I've never done a max spl test so I'm not sure if it's a wasted boost. But as you said I listen at max -5db. But that is rare. Mostly -10


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jchong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15930#post_24574381
> 
> 
> That would be Randy Thom. He also did War Of The Worlds and the first Percy Jackson (both 5-star bass flicks).



We need more of Mr Randy Thom as he knows how to get it done apparently !!! All 3 of those flicks are bad A## in the bass department !!!









Watched Frankenstein's Army on BD and while it had some bone crushing bass, I will not be watching that again !!! Just not my type of movie...


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15930#post_24574385
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I've never done a max spl test so I'm not sure if it's a wasted boost. But as you said I listen at max -5db. But that is rare. Mostly -10


With four 15" drivers worth of excursion capability, and 3000 watt peak output, I dont think you are going to have an issue handling some LFE peaks.  I mean, its not like you are going to be handling 115-120 dB sustained 20 Hz sweeps watching movies.  If you are watching a movie at 80 or 90 dB or whatever, I am sure you will handle some 20 dB peak swings without causing the sub to have no output over 30 Hz.  With a single XS30 in my room, I imagine I could handle a peak of somewhere near 110 dB at 20 Hz factoring in corner loading and room gain.  Considering the XS30 hits almost 100 dB in a long term compression sweep groundplane.

 

Real world situations, to me, are less demanding then assuming a boost on the low end is going to cause the sub to just stop putting out sound or something.  I run 6 dB hot from YPAO, then added what realistically looks like about 3 dB avg 18-35 Hz, a small peak of 5 or 6 dB at one specific frequency, but 2-3 in most of that region.  Watching HTTYD, and the WotW pod scene at -15, the bottom end hit noticeably harder.  Hitting Yamaha's Enhance feature during the pod scene added a lot of extra bass, so its not like I was completely out of headroom 100% of the time.  Was I approaching the limits on the most demanding peaks? Maybe, but its not something I could tell from listening like, oh, wow, thats all its got.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Love your post bear!


----------



## blazar

I have a subwoofer question for you geniuses in bass theory:


I have a 18x22x13ft(height) room at about 6000 cubic feet.


I have 4 corners that I am planning built in subwoofers. I think i have maybe a max of 10" of depth behind acoustic fabric and I need to get some boxes built in which will provide around 5cu ft per corner.


Should i use one 15" driver per box/corner or two 15" drivers (one mounted low and another mounted high?) the cost of extra drivers is nominal for me since DIY is relatively cheap.


I want to eliminate as many nulls as possible in as many listening positions as possible.


Would 8 drivers do better than 4 in accomplishing this goal?


My two JL audio fathom 212 fill the room with great bass between 20hz-60hz but they can't blast down to 10hz well (nor do I want them to since my neighbors would kill us).


I am going sealed boxes since I want 20-40hz bass primarily.


I figured with 8 drivers (each amplified separately) there are a lot of equilization options.


Another question: is it better to split the box for two drivers to have independent chambers or have one chamber for both drivers?


----------



## nube

Blazar, this would be better asked in the DIY forum, as there's a thread right now talking about best bang for your buck builds.


In your case, in such a large space, you'd be much better served by ported in the 20-40Hz range. Your space & proposed box size sounds perfect for some of the ideas floated in that thread.


----------



## Ray77085

Pulse on Blu-ray disc !!! WOW


Did a revisit today and all I can say is holly shi* !!! When Matty (the blond) enters the sever room (Dam um )...







. Out of all the 5-star movies this one has to be at the very top in terms of sheer low bass (LONG playback)- LFE - ULF or whatever you want to call it !!!

Somebody posted a home video a while back of their entrance HT door shaking while playing that scene and I concur as mine did the same thing.









That is some good stuff.


----------



## Dbuudo07

Anyone know which movies have music with a lot of bass, other than _Tron: Legacy_, _Training Day_, and _The Social Network_?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbuudo07*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15920_40#post_24577365
> 
> 
> Anyone know which movies have music with a lot of bass, other than _Tron: Legacy_, _Training Day_, and _The Social Network_?



Top dog is "Oblivion" it even has an Isolated Hi Resolution version of the music


----------



## Dbuudo07

Thanks Audiofan1! I actually have it, but haven't cranked it to see how bass heavy the music is. I don't remember it being a thumping sort of bass, but more organ like. I'll have to pop it in again and see what scenes you're talking about. Do you have any time stamps? I thought the movie was great, though.


I guess I'm looking for tracks like those found in the ones I mentioned ( _Tron: Legacy_, _Training Day_, and _The Social Network_). They've all got great pounding bass in some of the music. I'm putting together a huge set of bass-centric clips from movies for demoing my system, ranging from action scenes to simply interesting bass moments. If I can figure out how to make it available to everyone, I will. It's been a fun experience so far. So much better having all of the clips in one place that I can quickly select from. I used to have to get the disc, wait for it to load, find the scene(s), and repeat. Much better the new way. I'm taking clips from my DVD collection for those movies whose sound has been neutered for the Blu Ray release. For example: Lord of the Rings and Master and Commander.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15930#post_24576299
> 
> 
> Pulse on Blu-ray disc !!! WOW
> 
> 
> Did a revisit today and all I can say is holly shi* !!! When Matty (the blond) enters the sever room (Dam um )...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Out of all the 5-star movies this one has to be at the very top in terms of sheer low bass (LONG playback)- LFE - ULF or whatever you want to call it !!!
> 
> Somebody posted a home video a while back of their entrance HT door shaking while playing that scene and I concur as mine did the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some good stuff.


The movie is called Pulse?  I might order this to demo that scene.  Is the movie itself any good?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

a music bass heavy movie is Project X


----------



## djbluemax1

Oblivion is a great demo overall, but if you're looking for movies where the music has pounding bass, Tron:Legacy that you mentioned is still one of the (if not THE) top dogs. Scott Pilgrim had some decent bits, but I definitely remember many more scenes from T:L.



Max


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15930#post_24577575
> 
> 
> a music bass heavy movie is Project X


Completely forgot about that one. It was a rental with zero replayability for me, but it DOES indeed have a music score with pounding bass.



Max


----------



## wpbpete

Pacific Rim has lots of bass heavy music.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbuudo07*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15930#post_24577372
> 
> 
> Thanks Audiofan1! I actually have it, but haven't cranked it to see how bass heavy the music is. I don't remember it being a thumping sort of bass, but more organ like. I'll have to pop it in again and see what scenes you're talking about. Do you have any time stamps? I thought the movie was great, though.
> 
> 
> I guess I'm looking for tracks like those found in the ones I mentioned ( _Tron: Legacy_, _Training Day_, and _The Social Network_). They've all got great pounding bass in some of the music. I'm putting together a huge set of bass-centric clips from movies for demoing my system, ranging from action scenes to simply interesting bass moments. If I can figure out how to make it available to everyone, I will. It's been a fun experience so far. So much better having all of the clips in one place that I can quickly select from. I used to have to get the disc, wait for it to load, find the scene(s), and repeat. Much better the new way. I'm taking clips from my DVD collection for those movies whose sound has been neutered for the Blu Ray release. For example: Lord of the Rings and Master and Commander.



I know your after movies and apologies for being off topic here but..... The Beastie Boys DVD "Video Anthology" has one of the best pounding bass tracks of all time IMO. In the early days of AC-3 Dolby Digital this was a real highlight and after putting it on recently has stood the test of time and then some. The first track of Disc 1 "Intergalactic" has got some of the most awesome bass reverberation in any music I've heard. Make sure Dolby Digital is selected in the menu options before playing. If only more tracks could be done this way.


I think Dredd has some pretty cool bass tracks littered throughout.


----------



## bumprunlogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbuudo07*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15930#post_24577365
> 
> 
> Anyone know which movies have music with a lot of bass, other than _Tron: Legacy_, _Training Day_, and _The Social Network_?



MWTIF comes to mind. The Rza did the musical score and it doesn't disappoint in the bass department. It's a kung fu flick and has lots of action scenes.


----------



## pitviper33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbuudo07*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15930#post_24577365
> 
> 
> Anyone know which movies have music with a lot of bass, other than _Tron: Legacy_, _Training Day_, and _The Social Network_?


Check out Dredd and The Art of Flight.


----------



## Dbuudo07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900_100#post_24577575
> 
> 
> a music bass heavy movie is Project X





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900_100#post_24577600
> 
> 
> Oblivion is a great demo overall, but if you're looking for movies where the music has pounding bass, Tron:Legacy that you mentioned is still one of the (if not THE) top dogs. Scott Pilgrim had some decent bits, but I definitely remember many more scenes from T:L.
> 
> 
> 
> Max





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900_100#post_24577634
> 
> 
> Pacific Rim has lots of bass heavy music.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900_100#post_24577736
> 
> 
> I know your after movies and apologies for being off topic here but..... The Beastie Boys DVD "Video Anthology" has one of the best pounding bass tracks of all time IMO. In the early days of AC-3 Dolby Digital this was a real highlight and after putting it on recently has stood the test of time and then some. The first track of Disc 1 "Intergalactic" has got some of the most awesome bass reverberation in any music I've heard. Make sure Dolby Digital is selected in the menu options before playing. If only more tracks could be done this way.
> 
> 
> I think Dredd has some pretty cool bass tracks littered throughout.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bumprunlogan*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900_100#post_24577860
> 
> 
> MWTIF comes to mind. The Rza did the musical score and it doesn't disappoint in the bass department. It's a kung fu flick and has lots of action scenes.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900_100#post_24578315
> 
> 
> Check out Dredd and The Art of Flight.



Thanks a million guys! I refuse to get Project X because I hated the movie. I had to review it and wanted to leave long before the ending.


I will definitely try to find a copy of that Beastie Boys DVD. Sounds awesome!


The Art Of Flight I still have to order. I heard that at Bill's (rx-8) place on his 7.2 Seaton theatre and it was phenomenal!










I have Pacific Rim, so I'll go through it again and see if there are any Demo Worthy scenes.


The Man With The Iron Fist, I've never seen. I'll definitely look out for it though.


Thanks again fellas.


By the way, Oz The Great And Powerful has an incredibly well mastered sound mix, especially in the right moments when bass is called for. It's up there for me. The fireworks are so dynamic and lifelike, and the green witch zapping bass is really unique. Don't like the movie, but I got it just for the sound.


----------



## tvuong

^^ Add Metallica through the never to your list.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbuudo07*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15930#post_24577372
> 
> 
> Thanks Audiofan1! I actually have it, but haven't cranked it to see how bass heavy the music is. I don't remember it being a thumping sort of bass, but more organ like. I'll have to pop it in again and see what scenes you're talking about. Do you have any time stamps? I thought the movie was great, though.
> 
> 
> I guess I'm looking for tracks like those found in the ones I mentioned ( *Tron: Legacy*, *Training Day*, and *The Social Network*). They've all got great pounding bass in some of the music. I'm putting together a huge set of bass-centric clips from movies for demoing my system, ranging from action scenes to simply interesting bass moments. If I can figure out how to make it available to everyone, I will. It's been a fun experience so far. So much better having all of the clips in one place that I can quickly select from. I used to have to get the disc, wait for it to load, find the scene(s), and repeat. Much better the new way. I'm taking clips from my DVD collection for those movies whose sound has been neutered for the Blu Ray release. For example: Lord of the Rings and Master and Commander.


Yes please


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15930#post_24577522
> 
> 
> 
> The movie is called Pulse?  I might order this to demo that scene.  Is the movie itself any good?



Yes,

The movie is indeed called Pulse. Make sure you get the Blu-Ray version as I don't know how the DVD sounds. As far as the movie itself, it's OK if you like scary movies with teenagers as the actors/actress's. I happen to think Kristen Bell-actress and Christina Milian-actress look hot and tasty !!!










Here's a link to purchase on the cheap.
http://www.amazon.com/Pulse-Unrated-Edition-Blu-ray-Somerhalder/dp/B003Q7B7E2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1396908236&sr=8-2&keywords=pulse+blu+ray 


BTW did you get a chance to check out TIH ?


----------



## cchunter

I knocked the dust off my Beowulf bluray the other night. WOW what a bass delight!! Very impressive!!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15930#post_24577522
> 
> 
> 
> The movie is called Pulse?  I might order this to demo that scene.  Is the movie itself any good?



I would suggest a rent if you already have NF. Chances are (movies are of course very subjective) one viewing will be enough and there are plenty of other great demo scenes in much better films that you will probably find one viewing of Pulse through a rental is enough. The movie is hardly worth viewing once much less multiple times IMO. Better yet, just download one of the demo discs for free to get the server room scene which is the big demo scene everyone talks about and be done with it.


----------



## dr.sound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbuudo07*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15930#post_24578655
> 
> 
> By the way, Oz The Great And Powerful has an incredibly well mastered sound mix, especially in the right moments when bass is called for. It's up there for me. The fireworks are so dynamic and lifelike, and the green witch zapping bass is really unique. Don't like the movie, but I got it just for the sound.


Thanks! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15930#post_24580065
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> The movie is indeed called Pulse. Make sure you get the Blu-Ray version as I don't know how the DVD sounds. As far as the movie itself, it's OK if you like scary movies with teenagers as the actors/actress's. I happen to think Kristen Bell-actress and Christina Milian-actress look hot and tasty !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to purchase on the cheap.
> http://www.amazon.com/Pulse-Unrated-Edition-Blu-ray-Somerhalder/dp/B003Q7B7E2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1396908236&sr=8-2&keywords=pulse+blu+ray
> 
> 
> BTW did you get a chance to check out TIH ?


No lol, fell asleep sunday afternoon and ran out of time to watch it.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15930#post_24580415
> 
> 
> No lol, fell asleep sunday afternoon and ran out of time to watch it.




There's only really one good scene in that movie. Movie wasn't that good IMO. I downloaded the ultimate bass demo in AVS and they have that scene and many more bass movie compilation. By the way that scene is in the volume one.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

A good day to die hard was re played last night.....


Wow


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbuudo07*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15930#post_24577372
> 
> 
> Thanks Audiofan1! I actually have it, but haven't cranked it to see how bass heavy the music is. I don't remember it being a thumping sort of bass, but more organ like. I'll have to pop it in again and see what scenes you're talking about. Do you have any time stamps? I thought the movie was great, though.
> 
> 
> I guess I'm looking for tracks like those found in the ones I mentioned ( _Tron: Legacy_, _Training Day_, and _The Social Network_). They've all got great pounding bass in some of the music. I'm putting together a huge set of bass-centric clips from movies for demoing my system, ranging from action scenes to simply interesting bass moments. If I can figure out how to make it available to everyone, I will. It's been a fun experience so far. So much better having all of the clips in one place that I can quickly select from. I used to have to get the disc, wait for it to load, find the scene(s), and repeat. Much better the new way. I'm taking clips from my DVD collection for those movies whose sound has been neutered for the Blu Ray release. For example: Lord of the Rings and Master and Commander.


From what we heard at the GTG this weekend, Metallica in through the never kicked arse!! I thought you were coming?


----------



## newc33

Anyone have the graphs to the conjuring where the guy is looking up the stairs and that insane powerful bass slamms for 5 seconds or so?


Sorry I can't be more specific, if u seen the movie I'm sure u guys would know what part I'm talking about


----------



## digler84


i re-watched gi joe retaliation yesterday....great movie overall and it had some nice rumble scenes.  any of the scenes with the zeus weapon were pretty awesome.  i've been having fun working back through my blu collection since switching from a 10 to a 15.


----------



## jlpowell84

I may consider getting rid of my Open DRC-AN mini dsp unit. It just seems the hard knee style house curve is too much in my room. Perhaps if I was in a concrete bunker with zero tactile response. But scenes like the final hulk fight scene are just stupid, I have to cut 4-6db every time. The Looper scenes with the kid I have to back off the 27 below reference so my room isn't ripped apart. I may just roll with Audyssey and then switch my Submersives to PGM 2 which gives a 3db rise below 45ish HZ...


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15930#post_24580415
> 
> 
> No lol, fell asleep sunday afternoon and ran out of time to watch it.



When you get a chance be sure to check out the TIH as it hits hard as well. As far as pulse you will have to be the judge on if you like the movie in it's entirety or not. Like I said I thought it was an OK movie, and most definitely better than some others IMO such as (Frankenstein's Army), (Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow) and Hot Fuzz which are also on the 5-star list.

Now if you decide to download the sever scene in pulse, as suggested by others then I can't vouch for how it will sound on your system.

However I can on the Blu Ray which is some of the lowest bass I have ever heard on my system. Yeah, I'd pay 6.00 bucks for that scene alone!!!!









So get the BD , download or whatever and post up your thoughts .


----------



## bear123


Definitely plan on TIH...i have the blu-ray waiting....might be next week though I am out of town for work currently.  HTTYD sounded very good with my new eq though.


----------



## digler84


HTTYD sounded pretty awesome to me...especially the crash scene at the end; massive amounts of bass in that one.


----------



## Tom Grooms

I sold all my DVDs except a handful years ago. One of those remaining is WOTW. Is the LFE that much different on the Blu Ray release? Enough to warrant a purchase?


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15960#post_24580778
> 
> 
> I may consider getting rid of my Open DRC-AN mini dsp unit. It just seems the hard knee style house curve is too much in my room. Perhaps if I was in a concrete bunker with zero tactile response. But scenes like the final hulk fight scene are just stupid, I have to cut 4-6db every time. The Looper scenes with the kid I have to back off the 27 below reference so my room isn't ripped apart. I may just roll with Audyssey and then switch my Submersives to PGM 2 which gives a 3db rise below 45ish HZ...



Sounds like a nice problem to have!!!










The WWZ grenade scene must be INSANE in your room!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15960#post_24581150
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice problem to have!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WWZ grenade scene must be INSANE in your room!



Yes I am privileged to have such a terrible issue







The grenade scene is ridiculous. It is the single most intense burst yet. That hot streak starting up high and down to 11hz makes the room rattle. It is probably very very similar to how an intense earthquake would feel. I am going to do some AB testing per Chris K's recommendations. We shall see


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15960#post_24580778
> 
> 
> I may consider getting rid of my Open DRC-AN mini dsp unit. It just seems the hard knee style house curve is too much in my room. Perhaps if I was in a concrete bunker with zero tactile response. But scenes like the final hulk fight scene are just stupid, I have to cut 4-6db every time. The Looper scenes with the kid I have to back off the 27 below reference so my room isn't ripped apart. I may just roll with Audyssey and then switch my Submersives to PGM 2 which gives a 3db rise below 45ish HZ...



Haven't looked at the open DRC-AN in detail, but I have the mini dsp standard with the 2-way advanced plug in, and I think it is balls down the best thing for subs you can get right now.


If you are only using it for a house curve, then you are really missing out on the potential of mini DSP.


Mini DSP to flatten your response, and XT32 on top of that is bliss...but alas, we digress.


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900_100#post_24581541
> 
> 
> 
> Mini DSP to flatten your response, and XT32 on top of that is bliss...but alas, we digress.



^ this.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15960#post_24581058
> 
> 
> I sold all my DVDs except a handful years ago. One of those remaining is WOTW. Is the LFE that much different on the Blu Ray release? Enough to warrant a purchase?



Yelp,

I have a few DVD's left but most of my collection has now been changed to Blu Ray. I can tell you that the WOTW shows a great picture and the bass is crazy on BD. I guees you could always buy it on BD on the cheap at Amazon ??


----------



## Ray77085

I may have missed it in this thread , but is there any bass in 47 Ronin on Blu-ray ? The movie trailer makes it look decent to watch.


----------



## Farley1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15960#post_24585172
> 
> 
> I may have missed it in this thread , but is there any bass in 47 Ronin on Blu-ray ? The movie trailer makes it look decent to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. I only see discussion on the trailer
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11430#post_23862145
> 
> 
> Any frequency charts on the movie Ronin?
Click to expand...

 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemX*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/11430#post_23864589
> 
> 
> 
> The one with Robert De Niro in?
> 
> 
> I love that film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's old now - I would say nothing really below about 30Hz, from what I've watched of it on BluRay. (I really should finish watching it at some point... lol)


 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9870#post_23668148
> 
> 
> For anyone who loves movie trailers as much as I do, this is what '47 Ronin' (DTS-HD MA 5.1) looks likes -- and it sounds great!
> 
> 
> To download, right click and "Save link as . . ."
> http://videos.movie-list.com/vob/Rugal2/remuxed/47_Ronin_Trailer_1_(2D)_1080p_DTS-HD_MA_5.1.mkv
> 
> 
> The first half
> 
> 
> 
> The second half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is at the beginning of the teaser preview for 'Pompeii' off YouTube via the Sony Pictures channel


----------



## JustABrah

Hobbit was pretty boring, great sound and visuals but kinda boring.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15960#post_24585172
> 
> 
> I may have missed it in this thread , but is there any bass in 47 Ronin on Blu-ray ? The movie trailer makes it look decent to watch.


i have heard the movie was not very good.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15960#post_24585231
> 
> 
> i have heard the movie was not very good.



Yea well I own Frankenstein's army so that classifies me as a bassoholic!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustABrah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15960#post_24585220
> 
> 
> Hobbit was pretty boring, great sound and visuals but kinda boring.



I really enjoyed both Hobbit movies so far. The dragon BETTER (threating voice here) have some dragon type bass!


----------



## nube

You new guys need to get into the habit of checking http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/forum/4-the-bass/ before asking here for graphs, measurements, or commentary on new releases. We measure and graph every single new bass movie, plus most of the old ones, and make notes if they're good or bad with objective reasons why. Others chime in with their impressions, then we all vote on how well we subjectively think the bass was executed in the movie.


To be direct, 47 Ronin sucks massively for bass.

The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug isn't much better.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15960#post_24581643
> 
> 
> ^ this.



Congrats on you theater being noticed! I use a mini dsp Open DRC unit and Audyssey. Chris K recently advised me to cut it out and just use Audyssey and my submersives. I said I would do some AB testing. I am just curious your exact EQ-ing process from start to finish with this team of mini dsp and Audyssey. Perhaps I should pm to keep thread on track?


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900_100#post_24585632
> 
> 
> Congrats on you theater being noticed! I use a mini dsp Open DRC unit and Audyssey. Chris K recently advised me to cut it out and just use Audyssey and my submersives. I said I would do some AB testing. I am just curious your exact EQ-ing process from start to finish with this team of mini dsp and Audyssey. Perhaps I should pm to keep thread on track?



Thx, I just use minidsp on the subs to flatten them out. I let XT32 do the rest. Upgrading from XT was huge. Chris basically says that the previous versions dont handle the high frequencies right.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15960#post_24581541
> 
> 
> Haven't looked at the open DRC-AN in detail, but I have the mini dsp standard with the 2-way advanced plug in, and I think it is balls down the best thing for subs you can get right now.
> 
> 
> If you are only using it for a house curve, then you are really missing out on the potential of mini DSP.
> 
> 
> Mini DSP to flatten your response, and XT32 on top of that is bliss...but alas, we digress.



Oh no I use it to flatten as well as house curve







The Open DRC does the same things just different connections basically


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15960#post_24585641
> 
> 
> Thx, I just use minidsp on the subs to flatten them out. I let XT32 do the rest. Upgrading from XT was huge. Chris basically says that the previous versions dont handle the high frequencies right.



Ok thats what I do. Implement house curve, bypass. Then flatten, run Audyssey and un bypass house curve and switch the Submersives to PGM 2 (+3db from 45 on down)


Your other comment is interesting. I am using a Denon 3313 currently with just XT. I feel it all sounds great (JTR Triple 8's). But XT 32 has been on the horizon...


----------



## rush2049

Just watched

The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug in 3D bluray


the bass was incredible Made my system hit the xmax a few times while playback at 0dB

I will have to see if I can grab some sweeps from when Smaug is talking to Bilbo, incredibly low.


----------



## Mrkazador

I wouldn't say its incredibly low, more lik 30hz.


----------



## gene4ht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbuudo07*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15930#post_24577372
> 
> 
> Thanks Audiofan1! I actually have it, but haven't cranked it to see how bass heavy the music is. I don't remember it being a thumping sort of bass, but more organ like. I'll have to pop it in again and see what scenes you're talking about. Do you have any time stamps? I thought the movie was great, though.
> 
> 
> I guess I'm looking for tracks like those found in the ones I mentioned ( _Tron: Legacy_, _Training Day_, and _The Social Network_). They've all got great pounding bass in some of the music. I'm putting together a huge set of bass-centric clips from movies for demoing my system, ranging from action scenes to simply interesting bass moments. If I can figure out how to make it available to everyone, I will. It's been a fun experience so far. So much better having all of the clips in one place that I can quickly select from. I used to have to get the disc, wait for it to load, find the scene(s), and repeat. Much better the new way. I'm taking clips from my DVD collection for those movies whose sound has been neutered for the Blu Ray release. For example: Lord of the Rings and Master and Commander.



Just curious...is there a listing of "neutered" Blu-Rays?i


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15960#post_24585672
> 
> 
> Ok thats what I do. Implement house curve, bypass. Then flatten, run Audyssey and un bypass house curve and switch the Submersives to PGM 2 (+3db from 45 on down)
> 
> 
> Your other comment is interesting. I am using a Denon 3313 currently with just XT. I feel it all sounds great (JTR Triple 8's). But XT 32 has been on the horizon...



I just went from using a mini DSP with two subs and Mult EQ (Denon 2309) to an X4000. To my ears, the mini DSP + Mult EQ sounded better than XT32 alone. The mini DSP is that good.


But, with mini DSP (I just measure the main positions, average, let REW EQ predict a good curve for me then upload it. No house curve. I limit the boosts to 3Db) and XT32 together, the subs have never sounded better.


YMMV. But XT32 does a lot for the non-bass regions as well. The center channel is marvelous with it compared to the Mult EQ. Overall, a very worthy upgrade. Your JTRs must be awesome though, congrats


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15960#post_24586433
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say its incredibly low, more lik 30hz.



26Hz according to DB










But, disappointing. Not the 40Hz that Hobbit 1 is, but still...so much potential. Why couldn't the dude who made HTTYD do Smaug?? Can you imagine how awesome that could have been?


I mean, 26Hz?? they should at least make it go down to the 20Hz limit of almost all commercial subs, ffs.


That is just unnecessarily keeping it high.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15960#post_24585231
> 
> 
> i have heard the movie was not very good.


Dang !!! That's a disappointment !!! The movie trailer appears to show, that it could have been a monster in the bass dept.


----------



## wpbpete

Watched Reasonable Doubt, it has a pretty steady diet of 30hz stuff carrying the movie and some


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15990#post_24587803
> 
> 
> Watched Reasonable Doubt, it has a pretty steady diet of 30hz stuff carrying the movie and some


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15990#post_24589407
> 
> 
> Well,
> 
> Thanks for posting something with some LFE !!! I'm starting to wonder how long this dry spell will last the new release of BD's ??


It has been dry lately, thankfully we got a boatload the first couple months of the year. I was beginning to think I killed the thread posting about 30hz stuff lol


----------



## desertdome




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15900_100#post_24586550
> 
> 
> 26Hz according to DB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, disappointing. Not the 40Hz that Hobbit 1 is, but still...so much potential. Why couldn't the dude who made HTTYD do Smaug?? Can you imagine how awesome that could have been?
> 
> 
> I mean, 26Hz?? they should at least make it go down to the 20Hz limit of almost all commercial subs, ffs.
> 
> 
> That is just unnecessarily keeping it high.


26Hz is where the bass is at the -10 dB point of either the peak or average trace so 30Hz or higher is really how "low" it goes.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desertdome*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15990#post_24589534
> 
> 
> 26Hz is where the bass is at the -10 dB point of either the peak or average trace so 30Hz or higher is really how "low" it goes.



Is it the peak or average though? If some movie has a crazy peak at 40, the -10 point could be understated.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15990#post_24589443
> 
> 
> It has been dry lately, thankfully we got a boatload the first couple months of the year. I was beginning to think I killed the thread posting about 30hz stuff lol



Well on the weekends I have been going in my BD collection here lately, just to keep the woofers from drying out as well (LOL)


----------



## MiniHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15990#post_24589585
> 
> 
> Is it the peak or average though? If some movie has a crazy peak at 40, the -10 point could be understated.



Good point, and this is exactly why they decided to take the -10dB point off the peak OR average trace.. whichever gives the better (lower) result. In this case, it was taken off the average trace. If it was taken off the peak trace, with that big spike ~33hz, the -10dB point would be ~29hz.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15960#post_24586546
> 
> 
> I just went from using a mini DSP with two subs and Mult EQ (Denon 2309) to an X4000. To my ears, the mini DSP + Mult EQ sounded better than XT32 alone. The mini DSP is that good.
> 
> 
> But, with mini DSP (I just measure the main positions, average, let REW EQ predict a good curve for me then upload it. No house curve. I limit the boosts to 3Db) and XT32 together, the subs have never sounded better.
> 
> 
> YMMV. But XT32 does a lot for the non-bass regions as well. The center channel is marvelous with it compared to the Mult EQ. Overall, a very worthy upgrade. Your JTRs must be awesome though, congrats



Yea they are nice







I am smack in the middle of acoustical treatment transformation. I would like to go XT 32 but I may wait and see. I haven't done the REW upload before. Is there a tutorial on how to do so anywhere?


----------



## nube

While it has some bass content, Reasonable Doubt isn't really what I'd call a bass movie. It has one minor effect early on containing legit content below 10Hz, then a few spots of what appear to be DC offset or junk at DC to 1Hz. Otherwise, it's a stinker with extremely low levels, and most of the bass content exists from 40-60Hz. The movie wasn't very entertaining, to me.


----------



## Samps

The battle scenes in Enders game sounded good in my room. The final battle would make a good 10 minute demo.


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15990#post_24590067
> 
> 
> While it has some bass content, Reasonable Doubt isn't really what I'd call a bass movie. It has one minor effect early on containing legit content below 10Hz, then a few spots of what appear to be DC offset or junk at DC to 1Hz. Otherwise, it's a stinker with extremely low levels, and most of the bass content exists from 40-60Hz. The movie wasn't very entertaining, to me.


I wouldn't call it a bass movie either, but the “Pulsing Intensity” kept steadily building and reached down


----------



## audiofan1

Got the "Hobbit Desolation of Smaug" in from amazon (yes blind buy!) this along with "The Book Thief" from Netflix should be a good weekend of cinema excellence!


----------



## nube

Oh, thanks for the reminder, audiofan1!










I forgot I had measured The Book Thief because I still haven't watched it. Here are the measurements . It's probably not a bass movie, or at least I'm not expecting much because it's very steeply filtered at 20Hz and has low levels, but huge dynamics!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16000_40#post_24590401
> 
> 
> Oh, thanks for the reminder, audiofan1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot I had measured The Book Thief because I still haven't watched it. Here are the measurements . It's probably not a bass movie, or at least I'm not expecting much because it's very steeply filtered at 20Hz and has low levels, but huge dynamics!



Wow those dynamics are huge







I'll be sure to vote on both after this weekends viewing and looking forward to your impressions on TBT


----------



## wth718

Finally saw Frankenstein's Army last night. Lots of bass, but WTF was that?? Definitely will never be played again.










Diff'rent strokes, I guess...


----------



## blazar

Smaug didn't seem to contain extreme amounts of bass but then again my room is in construction mode for new subwoofers and isnt in the best shape to test.


The dragon's voice is epic though through surrounds and subs...


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15990#post_24591342
> 
> 
> Finally saw Frankenstein's Army last night. Lots of bass, but WTF was that?? Definitely will never be played again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diff'rent strokes, I guess...



Yeah, I found myself laughing through half of it.


----------



## detroit1

what are the time stamps for the best sounding scenes in Hunger Games 2 ?


seems like many on this forum are disappointed with that movie. I have not seen it


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15990#post_24593116
> 
> 
> what are the time stamps for the best sounding scenes in Hunger Games 2 ?



There aren't any.







The whole movie was pretty mediocre for bass.


----------



## Mrkazador


When they first enter the arena, the canon shots are pretty good.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15990#post_24591342
> 
> 
> Finally saw Frankenstein's Army last night. Lots of bass, but WTF was that?? Definitely will never be played again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diff'rent strokes, I guess...



Definitely a love it or hate it film. I thought it was a blast.


----------



## newc33

Anyone see desolation of smaug yet? I'm really hoping its much better in the bass department then the last one!


----------



## Mrkazador

You're a bit late to the party... Hobbit two is just like the first one.


----------



## newc33

That sucks! That not a party I'm late to then lol that's just bad news.


BUMMER!


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15990#post_24589988
> 
> 
> Yea they are nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smack in the middle of acoustical treatment transformation. I would like to go XT 32 but I may wait and see. I haven't done the REW upload before. Is there a tutorial on how to do so anywhere?



Here you go.

Auto REW EQ with Mini DSP


----------



## audiofan1

How about any movies with bass topics


----------



## sojodave

I saw the Desolation of Smaug and it had such huge potential for deep bass, but it just wasn't there. I saw it in theaters and the bass was tremendous and I couldn't wait to hear the dragon's voice at home. I don't get why they would release a disc like this without taking full advantage of the bass the original movie had. I buy blu-ray disc because the technology allows the original soundtrack to sound like the original producers intended for it to sound like. Releases like this is what eventually will kill off blu-ray. If you want to see this movie, you might as well download it from Amazon or Hulu because it would probably sound he same.


----------



## WayneJoy

I really think that they reduce the bass to avoid killing htib subs.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15990#post_24595539
> 
> 
> I saw the Desolation of Smaug and it had such huge potential for deep bass, but it just wasn't there. I saw it in theaters and the bass was tremendous and I couldn't wait to hear the dragon's voice at home. I don't get why they would release a disc like this without taking full advantage of the bass the original movie had. I buy blu-ray disc because the technology allows the original soundtrack to sound like the original producers intended for it to sound like. Releases like this is what eventually will kill off blu-ray. If you want to see this movie, you might as well download it from Amazon or Hulu because it would probably sound he same.



I think the mixes are probably the same, and you liked it because it was loud in the movie theater. I look at the PvA graph and see it strongly filtered starting at or around 30Hz. That matches up perfectly with movie theater subs' capabilities - they're almost exclusively ported subs tuned to around 30Hz.


----------



## McStyvie

Smaug was lame in the bass dept. No doubt, it hurt even more since I watched it right after Enders Game which is just a great bass film. Two extremes in both bass and staying true to the books.

That being said, I enjoyed watching both movies.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tvuong

I am dying for a new good bass movie







haven't seen one for months.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16020#post_24596912
> 
> 
> I am dying for a new god bass movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haven't seen one for months.



True !! So true !!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15990#post_24594006
> 
> 
> Definitely a love it or hate it film. I thought it was a blast.



Yea, I think we got that one the same week. I like it but you have to watch and not critique it or be critical. Allow it to be what it is. Really you should watch all movies that way and you will enjoy them more. Except Getaway, that script was sooooooo terrible...


----------



## BCRSS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16000_50#post_24597295
> 
> 
> Yea, I think we got that one the same week. I like it but you have to watch and not critique it or be critical. Allow it to be what it is. Really you should watch all movies that way and you will enjoy them more. Except Getaway, that script was sooooooo terrible...



I agree on Frankenstein's army. I couldn't help but laugh and think how the next personsoldierinvention thing was going to look like. But Getaway all I could think of was "Alvin" from the chipmunks.


----------



## javanpohl

To add some optimism to the thread, I saw that the Godzilla has the sound designer from World War Z. I hope we can expect some more grenade style bass scenes.


----------



## javanpohl

Oh, and any info on the Game of Thrones "The Climb" episode, where the ice falls away? It seemed to make my subs struggle a bit.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16020#post_24597438
> 
> 
> To add some optimism to the thread, I saw that the Godzilla has the sound designer from World War Z. I hope we can expect some more grenade style bass scenes.



Meh, that doesn't exactly leave me giddy with anticipation. World War Z was a good bass flick, certainly not great. It had a STEEP filter at 15Hz and the grenade scene was 2 seconds out of the whole movie. If that ginormous creature is stomping around and creating the mayhem I see in the trailers, there certainly shouldn't be a cutoff at 15Hz. We can hope for the best, though.


----------



## ambesolman

I'd take 15 over the 20, 30 or 40hz filters lately!


----------



## spidey.joe80

Honestly I think we should all consider ourselves lucky if godzilla goes to "only" 15hz.

Also, Last Days on Mars is pretty good. It has significant content to 5hz, and while its not loaded with bass it is used quite well. I actually posted about this one a while back but since it went under the radar here are some more graphs.


----------



## Okv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16020#post_24597450
> 
> 
> Oh, and any info on the Game of Thrones "The Climb" episode, where the ice falls away? It seemed to make my subs struggle a bit.



Content down to at least 10hz, strong level down to at least 15hz, peaks at 122dB.

Sounds great.


But much of it is centered around 40-50hz, causing it to sound like rumble instead of an ice wall collapsing while you climb it.

That is a shame, and takes away from the experience, but even so this is better than many movies.


Game of Thrones has many scenes with good sound and also nice bass.

It is not so much the big ones like Blackwater that stands out - it is doors closing, dragons flapping around, the horses, all kinds of smaller, subtle effects and occasionally some larger ones.


Like the dragons - a very good demo scene, it is loud and deep and very dynamic.


----------



## digler84


So I recently watched Percy Jackson/lightning thief and i was awesome for overall sound as well as room shaking bass.  So based on that, plus the fact that my kids loved the first one and the books, I bought the second one, sea of monsters.  To me, the entire movie sounded completely muted and dull!  Has anyone else thought this?  Granted, the scene at the end with Cronos was pretty cool, but so many other areas of the movie,  both bass and mids/highs that just came across like there was a blanket over all the speakers.  WTF?


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16020#post_24599700
> 
> 
> So I recently watched Percy Jackson/lightning thief and i was awesome for overall sound as well as room shaking bass.  So based on that, plus the fact that my kids loved the first one and the books, I bought the second one, sea of monsters.  To me, the entire movie sounded completely muted and dull!  Has anyone else thought this?  Granted, the scene at the end with Cronos was pretty cool, but so many other areas of the movie,  both bass and mids/highs that just came across like there was a blanket over all the speakers.  WTF?


Sea of Monsters wasn't nearly as good as Lightning Thief as far as bass goes but the ending with Kronos I thought was very intense. Overall I liked both movies.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Walking with dinosaurs. Great low bass!! Bad film. Nice to look at and listen to. Just don't pay attention to the dialog lol


Spinning hobbit 2 tonight. Only because I love the story. Not for the bass


----------



## Farley1


Watched Kung Fu Panda today. Pretty good movie, pretty decent bass throughout. Wouldn't call anything demo worthy, but it was a well done little animated/kids movie. I'll keep it at the top of my daughter's stack along with Finding Nemo.


----------



## Mrkazador


The skadoosh scene is demo worthy I think.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Farley1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16000_40#post_24600458
> 
> 
> Watched Kung Fu Panda today. Pretty good movie, pretty decent bass throughout. Wouldn't call anything demo worthy, but it was a well done little animated/kids movie. I'll keep it at the top of my daughter's stack along with Finding Nemo.



Ranks high on my demo list , if bass had looks this would be a 10


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16000_40#post_24600432
> 
> 
> Walking with dinosaurs. Great low bass!! Bad film. Nice to look at and listen to. Just don't pay attention to the dialog lol
> 
> 
> Spinning hobbit 2 tonight. Only because I love the story. Not for the bass



Watched Hobbit 2 last night, great flick for fans !


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16020#post_24600497
> 
> 
> The skadoosh scene is demo worthy I think.


This


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16000_40#post_24590401
> 
> 
> Oh, thanks for the reminder, audiofan1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot I had measured The Book Thief because I still haven't watched it. Here are the measurements . It's probably not a bass movie, or at least I'm not expecting much because it's very steeply filtered at 20Hz and has low levels, but huge dynamics!



The dynamics on the few bass scenes here are prime cut







Even filtered at 20hz "The Book Thief" use of dynamics coupled with that 20hz is capable of making a five star bass movie whip its head around at the sheer visceral room shuttering and pounding it produced










While not a lot of bass content, the overall mix was first rate and a great movie to take in


----------



## audiofan1

Umm! yeah?? This might be better than I previously thought and looks awesome :cool


: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6acRHWnfZAE


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16020#post_24600584
> 
> 
> Ranks high on my demo list , if bass had looks this would be a 10



Claudia Schiffer or Elle McPherson?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16020#post_24599700
> 
> 
> So I recently watched Percy Jackson/lightning thief and i was awesome for overall sound as well as room shaking bass.  So based on that, plus the fact that my kids loved the first one and the books, I bought the second one, sea of monsters.  To me, the entire movie sounded completely muted and dull!  Has anyone else thought this?  Granted, the scene at the end with Cronos was pretty cool, but so many other areas of the movie,  both bass and mids/highs that just came across like there was a blanket over all the speakers.  WTF?



This is unfortunately true. The end scene is pretty decent but that's about it.


----------



## JChin

FYI, Olympus Has Fallen Blu-ray/DVD Combo - Used Like New at Amazon Warehouse $1.89 (F/S with Prime).


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16020#post_24601464
> 
> 
> Umm! yeah?? This might be better than I previously thought and looks awesome :cool
> 
> 
> : http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6acRHWnfZAE


Yep! And considering how X-Men First Class was a first class bluray release as far as ULF is concerned, we can only hope for the same with this offering once it's released later this year.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## digler84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16020#post_24601464
> 
> 
> Umm! yeah?? This might be better than I previously thought and looks awesome :cool
> 
> 
> : http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6acRHWnfZAE


When i saw the first trailer i wasn't overly excited.  They had already screwed up the time-line in the other movies, and now they are throwing time travel in to possibly screw it up more....and on top of that at first it looked like they changed the actors(which i really hate).  Further reviews have me pretty interested for sure.  FWIW, when i first saw first class, i was so bothered by the time-line issues, that I decided I really didn't care for the movie (marvel nut, btw).  It wasn't until I re-watched it on blu (saw it in theater, just recently bought on blu) because of the tag of bass monster on here that i started to enjoy the storyline and characters too.  great flick, and incredible audio for sure!


----------



## BCRSS

Just watched Iron Sky 


Not a bass monster but had some good rumbling going on throughout the movie. I thought it was pretty funny. Anyone else see this movie?


----------



## Farley1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16020#post_24601744
> 
> 
> FYI, Olympus Has Fallen Blu-ray/DVD Combo - Used Like New at Amazon Warehouse $1.89 (F/S with Prime).


I'm not seeing that. Lowest I see is $6.92 +$3.99 shipping

 

Link?


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Farley1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16020#post_24602385
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing that. Lowest I see is $6.92 +$3.99 shipping
> 
> 
> Link?



Already EXPIRED if it ever existed !!!

http://www.dealsofamerica.com/Olympus-Has-Fallen-Two-Disc-Combo--Blu-ray--DVD-Used/266825.htm


----------



## WayneJoy

Watched about half of FotR theatrical today, bass is so much better than either Hobbit movie. The bass was easily felt with my system volume down to -20.


I think it is the first time I've watched since upgrading my sub (BIC Accoustech PL-200 upgraded from a Polk PSW 110).


----------



## Farley1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WayneJoy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16020#post_24603121
> 
> 
> Watched about half of FotR theatrical today, bass is so much better than either Hobbit movie. The bass was easily felt with my system volume down to -20.
> 
> 
> I think it is the first time I've watched since upgrading my sub (BIC Accoustech PL-200 upgraded from a Polk PSW 110).


What is FotR?


----------



## WayneJoy

Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Okv*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16020#post_24599322
> 
> 
> Content down to at least 10hz, strong level down to at least 15hz, peaks at 122dB.
> 
> Sounds great.
> 
> 
> But much of it is centered around 40-50hz, causing it to sound like rumble instead of an ice wall collapsing while you climb it.
> 
> That is a shame, and takes away from the experience, but even so this is better than many movies.
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones has many scenes with good sound and also nice bass.
> 
> It is not so much the big ones like Blackwater that stands out - it is doors closing, dragons flapping around, the horses, all kinds of smaller, subtle effects and occasionally some larger ones.
> 
> 
> Like the dragons - a very good demo scene, it is loud and deep and very dynamic.


Glad it's not just me, I think the sound on the GoT discs is amazing. Maybe not in terms of dynamics and bass but the soundfield, the sense of space and direction, the panning, and the clarity is about the best I've ever experienced in my system. And they look absolutely amazing too.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Farley1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16020#post_24602385
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing that. Lowest I see is $6.92 +$3.99 shipping
> 
> 
> Link?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16020#post_24602622
> 
> 
> Already EXPIRED if it ever existed !!!



It didn't last long, maybe 30 minutes. My copy coming in Tuesday.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16050#post_24603488
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't last long, maybe 30 minutes. My copy coming in Tuesday.



Awesome !!! You made out like a bandit at that price !!!


----------



## McStyvie

For what it is worth, here is my review at Blu-ray dot com for Smaug 3D


3D and story amazing, bass disappointing

I assume everyone has read the Hobbit, so you will notice that the movie does not stick to the story line.


That may bother some, but it did not bother me too much. But still, it loses a star for that, because Peter Jackson cannot rewrite the Hobbit better than Tolkien. It is very obviously fluff to fill what should be a three hour movie and make it into a 9 hour move. The movie is a blast to watch though, not at all boring like the first one and the 3D is top notch. Not a single complaint on it (well the barrel scenes with Go Pro...but still).


But the BASS, for father's sake Jackson...you did so well on the LOTR trilogy, but the Hobbit 1 was just lame (filtered at 40hz), and this one is filtered at 30Hz, it is just anemic.


I am convinced the reviewer here has a HTIB, because how can he honestly say that this film has authority in the bass department? Sure, it is well done when it is there, but 30Hz for a massive dragon? To give you an idea...a Bass guitar's lowest note is around 30Hz...thunder is around 20Hz. But a massive, fire breathing dragon drops off and stomps around like a....bass guitar. Scary stuff. Maybe for the next film he can hire Flea to come in and play some riffs. For that 2 stars gone, but the rest of the sound stage is excellent.


If you read this Peter, and his sound guy...FFS, make the dragon roar like thunder at least! 80% of commercial subs reach down to 20Hz...you could at least take us there


----------



## AJ72

Well said McStyvie........



Okay, Enders Game. I've seen a few reviews of this a little while ago in this thread so was expecting something pretty good in the bass department. HELL YEAH! This is exactly how it should be done PJ all the time and if you've not seen this one yet McStyvie do yourself a favour! Firstly the audio on this film was sublime. Oblivion sublime? HELL YEAH! In my opinion this was a better film and had many Class A demo worthy scenes which sounded so clean. I'll definitely be buying this one. This is one of those films where turning it up just gets better and better. Jaw dropping bass, well executed and engaging audio it's the whole package. Dare I say it better than Oblivion or at least the equal IMO. Wouldn't be surprised if it's some of the same people involved in Oblivion sound mix were involved in Enders Game. Similarities for sure or is that just what getting it right sounds like all the time.......


One criticism. I couldn't access 7.1 on the blueray? Maybe I didn't adjust settings properly?


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16050#post_24604528
> 
> 
> Well said McStyvie........
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Enders Game. I've seen a few reviews of this a little while ago in this thread so was expecting something pretty good in the bass department. HELL YEAH! This is exactly how it should be done PJ all the time and if you've not seen this one yet McStyvie do yourself a favour! Firstly the audio on this film was sublime. Oblivion sublime? HELL YEAH! In my opinion this was a better film and had many Class A demo worthy scenes which sounded so clean. I'll definitely be buying this one. This is one of those films where turning it up just gets better and better. Jaw dropping bass, well executed and engaging audio it's the whole package. Dare I say it better than Oblivion or at least the equal IMO. Wouldn't be surprised if it's some of the same people involved in Oblivion sound mix were involved in Enders Game. Similarities for sure or is that just what getting it right sounds like all the time.......



Well said, I watched EG right before Smaug, which may have biased my opinion. Ender's Game tops Oblivion in both level and dynamics, but missed out on the coveted five star rating by a narrow margin in the polls. Way better film too in my opinion.


It gets my vote though for Bass Movie of the year.


----------



## Rick27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16020#post_24596912
> 
> 
> I am dying for a new good bass movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haven't seen one for months.



Hi tvuong


Not new however try The Strangers. Excellent bass and with power throughout the soundtrack










All the best


Rick.


----------



## tvuong

^^ The one with Liv Tyler?


----------



## Rick27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16050#post_24606939
> 
> 
> ^^ The one with Liv Tyler?



Hi tvuong


Yes.


All the best


Rick.


----------



## digler84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16050#post_24604528
> 
> 
> Well said McStyvie........
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Enders Game. I've seen a few reviews of this a little while ago in this thread so was expecting something pretty good in the bass department. HELL YEAH! This is exactly how it should be done PJ all the time and if you've not seen this one yet McStyvie do yourself a favour! Firstly the audio on this film was sublime. Oblivion sublime? HELL YEAH! In my opinion this was a better film and had many Class A demo worthy scenes which sounded so clean. I'll definitely be buying this one. This is one of those films where turning it up just gets better and better. Jaw dropping bass, well executed and engaging audio it's the whole package. Dare I say it better than Oblivion or at least the equal IMO. Wouldn't be surprised if it's some of the same people involved in Oblivion sound mix were involved in Enders Game. Similarities for sure or is that just what getting it right sounds like all the time.......
> 
> 
> One criticism. I couldn't access 7.1 on the blueray? Maybe I didn't adjust settings properly?


I completely agree here.  i rented it based on what i read here, even though when i saw previews it didn't catch my eye as something to even rent.  it is absolutely a fantastic soundtrack and actually a very interesting and well done movie as a whole.  the bass in this tested my sub as well if not better than any movie out there so far.  a scene where the shuttle blasts off to go to the outer base, and when the weapon hits the planet.....room shaking bliss on both accounts.  like i said, i had almost no interest in this flick at all, but decided to give it a rent and was very glad i did.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16050#post_24604528
> 
> 
> Well said McStyvie........
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Enders Game. I've seen a few reviews of this a little while ago in this thread so was expecting something pretty good in the bass department. HELL YEAH! This is exactly how it should be done PJ all the time and if you've not seen this one yet McStyvie do yourself a favour! Firstly the audio on this film was sublime. Oblivion sublime? HELL YEAH! In my opinion this was a better film and had many Class A demo worthy scenes which sounded so clean. I'll definitely be buying this one. This is one of those films where turning it up just gets better and better. Jaw dropping bass, well executed and engaging audio it's the whole package. Dare I say it better than Oblivion or at least the equal IMO. Wouldn't be surprised if it's some of the same people involved in Oblivion sound mix were involved in Enders Game. Similarities for sure or is that just what getting it right sounds like all the time.......
> 
> 
> One criticism. I couldn't access 7.1 on the blueray? Maybe I didn't adjust settings properly?



Ok, i'm in this weekend


----------



## jlpowell84

I am convinced the reviewer here has a HTIB, because how can he honestly say that this film has authority in the bass department? Sure, it is well done when it is there, but 30Hz for a massive dragon? To give you an idea...a Bass guitar's lowest note is around 30Hz...thunder is around 20Hz. But a massive, fire breathing dragon drops off and stomps around like a....bass guitar. Scary stuff. Maybe for the next film he can hire Flea to come in and play some riffs. For that 2 stars gone, but the rest of the sound stage is excellent.


Classic and perfectly said! I am convinced someday we will be ripping the track to our HT comps and adding bass...


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16020#post_24599851
> 
> 
> Sea of Monsters wasn't nearly as good as Lightning Thief as far as bass goes but the ending with Kronos I thought was very intense. Overall I liked both movies.



Yea I watched Kronos a couple of times


----------



## capricorn kid

Has anyone tried out "The Raid: Redemption". I don't know the time stamp on the scene but there is a part that my 4 budget subs can barely handle. I would guess it is about 20 to 30 min. into the film. The cops are in the building on a walk way and they are getting ready to go into a door when one of the cops shoots the door handle with his rifle. The bullet comes out of the gun in slow motion and there is a serious bass sweep. The first time I watched this movie, I had to turn down the volume for fear of damaging my subs.
2014-04-1503.25.44.jpg 1001k .jpg file


----------



## basshead81

watched the grandmaster lastnight. while i thought the movie was slow and hard to maintain interest, but it did have some amazing bass during the fight scenes. it almost takes you for suprise becaus of the slow dramatic storyline, then out of knowhere the room starts pulsating and you are getting kicked/puched in the chest. lol


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16000_100#post_24608077
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried out "The Raid: Redemption". I don't know the time stamp on the scene but there is a part that my 4 budget subs can barely handle. I would guess it is about 20 to 30 min. into the film. The cops are in the building on a walk way and they are getting ready to go into a door when one of the cops shoots the door handle with his rifle. The bullet comes out of the gun in slow motion and there is a serious bass sweep. The first time I watched this movie, I had to turn down the volume for fear of damaging my subs.
> 2014-04-1503.25.44.jpg 1001k .jpg file



The bass was excessive and ridiculous in this movie. It was not well done, neither was the movie










$0.02.


----------



## its phillip

The Raid was awesome imo







Dunno about the sound since it's been awhile since I watched it but my sub won't reproduce anything really low anyway.


Definitely looking forward to the sequel.


----------



## discone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16050#post_24608690
> 
> 
> watched the grandmaster lastnight. while i thought the movie was slow and hard to maintain interest, but it did have some amazing bass during the fight scenes. it almost takes you for suprise becaus of the slow dramatic storyline, then out of knowhere the room starts pulsating and you are getting kicked/puched in the chest. lol



I thought it was a good looking and sounding movie. I would call it a good day if after being kicked/punched in the chest by a Grandmaster and I was able to walk away with a smile on my face!


I just may have to watch it again sometime to take another beating.


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16050#post_24608690
> 
> 
> watched the grandmaster lastnight. while i thought the movie was slow and hard to maintain interest, but it did have some amazing bass during the fight scenes. it almost takes you for suprise becaus of the slow dramatic storyline, then out of knowhere the room starts pulsating and you are getting kicked/puched in the chest. lol


+1 good kung fu flick all around


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16050#post_24609349
> 
> 
> +1 good kung fu flick all around



agreed


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *discone*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16050#post_24609312
> 
> 
> I thought it was a good looking and sounding movie. I would call it a good day if after being kicked/punched in the chest by a Grandmaster and I was able to walk away with a smile on my face!
> 
> 
> I just may have to watch it again sometime to take another beating.



I plan on watching it again. For some reason I was getting a lot of screen judder that I have never experienced with any other blu ray.


A question for guys running PS3's. Do you run the audio setting at Bit rate or linear PCM? I switched over to bit rate and the output increased significantly.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16050#post_24609911
> 
> 
> I plan on watching it again. For some reason I was getting a lot of screen judder that I have never experienced with any other blu ray.
> 
> 
> A question for guys running PS3's. Do you run the audio setting at Bit rate or linear PCM? I switched over to bit rate and the output increased significantly.



The screen jutter you see is just the cinematography style they use. It is not really jutter it is just a the way they pan the camera. At least this is the conclusion I drew from it.


----------



## Legairre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16050_50#post_24609911
> 
> 
> I plan on watching it again. For some reason I was getting a lot of screen judder that I have never experienced with any other blu ray.
> 
> 
> A question for guys running PS3's. Do you run the audio setting at Bit rate or linear PCM? I switched over to bit rate and the output increased significantly.


I use a PS3 and use Bitstream and let my Anthem do the decoding. I haven't tried PCM on the PS3 but does your PS3 have "Dynamic Range Control" either ON or set to Automatic? That would treat PCM as a night mode and limit the bass. I have read of other people saying they had less bass in PCM with the PS3 doing the decoding, but I'm note sure if they had "Dynamic Range Control" either ON or set to Automatic on the PS3.


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16050#post_24604528
> 
> 
> Well said McStyvie........
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Enders Game. I've seen a few reviews of this a little while ago in this thread so was expecting something pretty good in the bass department. HELL YEAH! This is exactly how it should be done PJ all the time and if you've not seen this one yet McStyvie do yourself a favour! Firstly the audio on this film was sublime. Oblivion sublime? HELL YEAH! In my opinion this was a better film and had many Class A demo worthy scenes which sounded so clean. I'll definitely be buying this one. This is one of those films where turning it up just gets better and better. Jaw dropping bass, well executed and engaging audio it's the whole package. Dare I say it better than Oblivion or at least the equal IMO. Wouldn't be surprised if it's some of the same people involved in Oblivion sound mix were involved in Enders Game. Similarities for sure or is that just what getting it right sounds like all the time.......
> 
> 
> One criticism. I couldn't access 7.1 on the blueray? Maybe I didn't adjust settings properly?


I just watched EG for the 4th or 5th time, thanks to you







IT is SPECTACULAR







I was focusing on the dynamics and the diversity of the mix and WOW!!!! This is NOT a one liner soundtrack, there is no constant, beat your head in bass, it comes, when it comes and it comes hard...Best of the year so far??? YEA!!!


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Legairre*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16000_100#post_24610127
> 
> 
> I use a PS3 and use Bitstream and let my Anthem do the decoding. I haven't tried PCM on the PS3 but does your PS3 have "Dynamic Range Control" either ON or set to Automatic? That would treat PCM as a night mode and limit the bass. I have read of other people saying they had less bass in PCM with the PS3 doing the decoding, but I'm note sure if they had "Dynamic Range Control" either ON or set to Automatic on the PS3.



I read somewhere that bitstream does not allow all the 7.1 options so I have switched to PCM and the bass is fine. As always it is better to measure to make sure everything is calibrated properly.


----------



## Legairre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16050_50#post_24610308
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that bitstream does not allow all the 7.1 options so I have switched to PCM and the bass is fine. As always it is better to measure to make sure everything is calibrated properly.


7.1 Bitstream works fine on thePS3 slim ( I can't speak for the old fatty). I play 7.1 BDs and get get DTS MSTR HD 7.1 or True HD 7.1 displayed on my receiver and all seven of my speakers work. I know there were problems with Pioneer receivers and 7.1 Bitstream from the PS3 but it was only Pioneer.


----------



## Kini62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16050#post_24608690
> 
> 
> watched the grandmaster lastnight. while i thought the movie was slow and hard to maintain interest, but it did have some amazing bass during the fight scenes. it almost takes you for suprise becaus of the slow dramatic storyline, then out of knowhere the room starts pulsating and you are getting kicked/puched in the chest. lol



I liked the Grand Master- I love the cinematography on these types of movies. The movie itself was not as good as Ipman or even Ipman 2, but still a nice watch.


Never really paid to much attention to the audio as I was enjoying the picture more than anything.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Legairre*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16050#post_24610127
> 
> 
> I use a PS3 and use Bitstream and let my Anthem do the decoding. I haven't tried PCM on the PS3 but does your PS3 have "Dynamic Range Control" either ON or set to Automatic? That would treat PCM as a night mode and limit the bass. I have read of other people saying they had less bass in PCM with the PS3 doing the decoding, but I'm note sure if they had "Dynamic Range Control" either ON or set to Automatic on the PS3.



It was set default to linear pcm and dynamic range automatic. I set it to Bit stream and left the dynamic range auto and the bass was Awesome!! All speakers worked fine, i just noticed much improved dialogue and more dynamic bass with bit stream. This was listening at -15 MV.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16050#post_24608690
> 
> 
> watched the grandmaster lastnight. while i thought the movie was slow and hard to maintain interest, but it did have some amazing bass during the fight scenes. it almost takes you for suprise becaus of the slow dramatic storyline, then out of knowhere the room starts pulsating and you are getting kicked/puched in the chest. lol



Hi basshead81, curious was this in bluray or dvd? And also was it in Mandarin or English?


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16050#post_24610773
> 
> 
> Hi basshead81, curious was this in bluray or dvd? And also was it in Mandarin or English?



Bluray in English.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16050#post_24610817
> 
> 
> Bluray in English.


Blu ray in English is only the lossy DD version


The bluray with mandarin and English subtitles is the glorious bass fast in 5.1 dts-hd


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16080#post_24610873
> 
> 
> Blu ray in English is only the lossy DD version
> 
> 
> The bluray with mandarin and English subtitles is the glorious bass fast in 5.1 dts-hd



That is the one I have...I chose to watch it in English because I do not speak Mandarin.










I know good bass, the version I watched lastnight was a indeed a bass fest.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16080#post_24610921
> 
> 
> That is the one I have...I chose to watch it in English because I do not speak Mandarin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know good bass, the version I watched lastnight was a indeed a bass fest.





they have it available on Netflix if they told me digital plus


----------



## MKtheater

Bitstream is only louder than PCM, if you turn it up they will sound identical.


----------



## Line voltage

How to train your dragon is a great sound movie as well as picture.

Other movies on my list for great bass are:

Bad boys 2-scene at the mansion

Jurassic Park


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/9480#post_23613288
> 
> 
> Thanks to MACCA350 for recommending _Zambezia_, which just released here in the States as _Adventures in Zambezia_ this week. Average but entertaining family animated flick with clean, beautiful ULF spread throughout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is at the 00:29:50 mark when The Hurricanes are first introduced and they do an amazing flyby.



Has anyone else seen this?? Looks golden! It is on my rental list, but looks like no one even commented on this post...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

just put it in the cart...ill report back.


I love when animated movies have great bass..


wife doesnt complain when I buy them..cause they are for our son! hahah


----------



## AJ72

Elysium sure has me sitting on the fence. It's reviews on this thread are mixed mostly put down to the kind of subs (ported or sealed) people own. After watching this I think I can see (or can't see for that matter) why it divides. I am submitting my review based on what I could experience with my system with a caveat. I acknowledge that my ported Caps miss a lot of the material in this film as they're tuned to around 17.5Hz and understand this film has a lot of low content. People with ported subs will find this review more useful than those with sealed subs that dig deep.


Firstly the audio is first class in the same vain and quite similar to a movie like Dredd. No complaints there. I also found the bass in Dredd to be excellent however I'm not as sure that Elysium is in that class. I did watch this with the volume down a little due to the wife watching as well which is rare. What an awesome chick flick.....not! I have watched other films at or around this level before without any detraction from the bass experience. I did bump up the bass a bit before the film to compensate for the lower level mix reported by others but probably could have gone a bit higher in hindsight. I would watch this again but the movie didn't grab me enough to bother. There were some nice bass moments in this but after Enders Game the other night which was much more to my liking (plenty of chest slam, impact) it didn't blow me away. I would be interested to know which film (Enders Game or Elysium) was preferred by people who have subs capable of digging deep?


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16080#post_24616166
> 
> 
> just put it in the cart...ill report back.
> 
> 
> I love when animated movies have great bass..
> 
> 
> wife doesnt complain when I buy them..cause they are for our son! hahah



Ditto







When I finally get it delivered from our EU version of Netflix, will report back too


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16080#post_24616075
> 
> 
> Has anyone else seen this?? Looks golden! It is on my rental list, but looks like no one even commented on this post...



Graph just about sums it up. If your subs can dig deep, this movie has all the weightiness you'd want. Not as much mid-bass slam as some like, but decent movie and lots of very low stuff.


----------



## derrickdj1

Ender's Game was a better movie than Elysium for me. I liked the story and the soundtrack was perfect. I have a combination of ported and seal big subs in the system.


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16080#post_24616438
> 
> 
> Ender's Game was a better movie than Elysium for me. I liked the story and the soundtrack was perfect. I have a combination of ported and seal big subs in the system.


I agree, Regarding bass I liked Elysium and thought it was pretty decent but Enders Game had the beer glasses rattling in the cabinet. Story line was about the same to me, they were both interesting.


----------



## nube

I'll see if I can pick up the Zambezia BR.


If you judge a movie by how much it rattles things in your house, you're likely to prefer movies that have a humped response peaking somewhere from 30-50Hz. Nothing wrong with that - those are also what will have the loudest bass in movie theaters, and they'll almost certainly sound the loudest in your HT, ceteris paribus.


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16080#post_24616478
> 
> 
> I agree, Regarding bass I liked Elysium and thought it was pretty decent but Enders Game had the beer glasses rattling in the cabinet. Story line was about the same to me, they were both interesting.


My experience with Elysium was it was almost a constant low rumble throughout the entire movie which was pretty cool and not like other movies. I enjoyed Enders Game more because the story line was very good and the bass at times was incredible.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16080#post_24616671
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can pick up the Zambezia BR.
> 
> 
> If you judge a movie by how much it rattles things in your house, you're likely to prefer movies that have a humped response peaking somewhere from 30-50Hz. Nothing wrong with that - those are also what will have the loudest bass in movie theaters, and they'll almost certainly sound the loudest in your HT, ceteris paribus.



I like the ones that have that as the main bass show and then the low low stuff as the very important supporting actor. Without it the show is just lacking and incomplete but it also has a very important main actor right above him that is firstly important. Always felt that was the best description.


----------



## jlpowell84

Is this Zambezia in Redbox?


----------



## Flageborg

Happy Easter to you all BassManiacs - had a trip to my local Dealer yesterday


----------



## eNoize

For those curious, here's a recent graph of Zambezia


----------



## Steveo1234

wooooha ....


That looks awesome.


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steveo1234*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16000_100#post_24617936
> 
> 
> wooooha ....


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16080#post_24617117
> 
> 
> Is this Zambezia in Redbox?



Just got the DVD version at red box.


----------



## nube

Enois,


That looks like it is a graph of just a clip. Is that correct? I don't know that I've seen an entire movie that had such disparity in levels from 20 to 100Hz.


----------



## eNoize

Yeah, I thought the same thing, almost as if the filmmakers did it intentionally. But no, that's the entire movie, only the LFE channel.


----------



## Mrkazador

Makes sense if its the LFE channel only with no bass redirection but it looks like there is a low pass filter.


----------



## McStyvie

Dang, either way, itching to get my hands on that film. We have a 3D version here in the EU too.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ72

Wrath of the Titans. Very good bass movie. Not as much diversity as Enders Game which in my opinion had a much more engaging (complex?) bass mix. Kronos was very good. Is Enders Game considered five star?


----------



## nube

All,


Thanks to the many new requests for measurements, there are lots and lots of bass movies to review and rate over at http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/forum/4-the-bass/ . With the amount of new requests, I have an enormous backlog of measurements that I'm just waiting to post until these older measurements get rated.


So, get to watching more bass movies! Please do your civic duty and vote.







Pay special attention to the movies down at the bottom of the list. As long as they don't have - CLOSED - attached to the end of the thread name, they're open to vote on. Feel free to make requests in the main thread over there, and review any movie you like on its measurement thread.


Enois,


Thanks for clarification; that makes more sense, but I'm still puzzled over that LPF that Mrkazador highlighted. Over on the other thread, we sum all the channels together, then do the PvA measurements, as there's a ton of bass content mixed into the LCR channels, often without any filters.


----------



## eNoize

^^ Soon as I have a bit more time, I could redo it with LCR and sub to see what that looks like.


----------



## Ray77085

Must say that I'm impressed with REDBOX and their pricing ! Since setting up an account with them no more blind buys on BD's. Anyway watched Grandmaster on BD and thought it had some chest pounding BASS !! Not sure what to think about the movie as a whole .










What about this Movie ? Did it have any bass as the trailer indicates ? *Man of Tai Chi 2013 Keanu Reeves Movie*. I don't recall it being mentioned here. Bass, good movie- ?


----------



## bori

Just watched the movie Odd Thomas has some good bass throughout and movie was very good.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16080#post_24623521
> 
> 
> Must say that I'm impressed with REDBOX and their pricing ! Since setting up an account with them no more blind buys on BD's. Anyway watched Grandmaster on BD and thought it had some chest pounding BASS !! Not sure what to think about the movie as a whole .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about this Movie ? Did it have any bass as the trailer indicates ? *Man of Tai Chi 2013 Keanu Reeves Movie*. I don't recall it being mentioned here. Bass, good movie- ?



It was measured at http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/79-man-of-tai-chi-execution-and-recommendation-poll-closed/ . The notes tell the whole story. Not much bass, and a pretty bad movie.


----------



## cr136124

It seems we'll have a really nice sequel..........I hope the movie will keep the same standard (bass dept.) as the first one.


Enjoy!


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24624192
> 
> 
> It seems we'll have a really nice sequel..........I hope the movie will keep the same standard (bass dept.) as the first one.
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Randy Thom is the Supervising Sound Director, and there are several on the sound team who had roles in some other great animated mixes, so here's to hoping it's just as fantastic as the first!


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24624223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24624192
> 
> 
> It seems we'll have a really nice sequel..........I hope the movie will keep the same standard (bass dept.) as the first one.
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy Thom is the Supervising Sound Director, and there are several on the sound team who had roles in some other great animated mixes, so here's to hoping it's just as fantastic as the first!
Click to expand...

Yep, yep. Sure hope Randy doesn't drop the ball on this one. Didn't he also have a hand in Epic (which wasn't exactly Epic as far as bass movies go)?



Max


----------



## MikeyD360

I dont know if its been included but Enders Game has pretty epic bass in the scene where the planet is destroyed. Resulted in my first noise complaint from neighbours.


----------



## Ray77085

Revisited Dredd -2012 on BD yesterday and I have to say WOW !! That movie has some slamming bass through out. I don't know why I did not feel the same after watching it a while back.

Also revisited world war z on BD and damn that grenade scene was bad a**.







I don't see WWZ on the "star" list of bass movies. Why- ? I know it's only that one scene, but it's brutal and in a good way.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24624223
> 
> 
> Randy Thom is the Supervising Sound Director, and there are several on the sound team who had roles in some other great animated mixes, so here's to hoping it's just as fantastic as the first!



+1


I really hope so too.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24624239
> 
> 
> Yep, yep. Sure hope Randy doesn't drop the ball on this one. Didn't he also have a hand in Epic (which wasn't exactly Epic as far as bass movies go)?
> 
> 
> 
> Max




I'm trying to think positive here, so Epic was a "new" movie. So, there was nothing to measure it against. HTTYD was very well done movie (story, PQ, sound/LFE, etc.), so they set the bar high and hopefully they will keep that in consideration while crafting the sound for sequel.


I would assume several sound effects for the dragons' roars, explosions, etc. are already available for them, so it is going to be easier to use them and then to modify them a bit to bring something a bit different "without" neutering LFE. Oh well, we will have to wait an see, hear and feel......


----------



## wse

The bass in " The Book Thief" is out of this world, I thought my house was being bombed! The walls started cracking the sub extrusion was pushing the grill cover!


How low does it go?


----------



## Mrkazador


http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15700_100#post_24541870



 

 

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-96#entry2963


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24628034
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15700_100#post_24541870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is a filter!! Luckily at 20 instead of 30 or 40.
> 
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-96#entry2963


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24628007
> 
> 
> The bass in " The Book Thief" is out of this world, I thought my house was being bombed! The walls started cracking the sub extrusion was pushing the grill cover!
> 
> 
> How low does it go?



Well you have my attention with this movie !! How is it by the way ? Action, bass through out,-? I don't recall it being mentioned much around here.


----------



## Mrkazador

Just a couple scenes near the end of the movie.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeyD360*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24626842
> 
> 
> I dont know if its been included but Enders Game has pretty epic bass in the scene where the planet is destroyed. Resulted in my first noise complaint from neighbours.



Yes an epic scene. Two Rocket launches also great amongst a lot of great bass hits throughout the film.


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24628628
> 
> 
> 
> Yes an epic scene. Two Rocket launches also great amongst a lot of great bass hits throughout the film.


Agreed. EG is a good bass movie.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24628231
> 
> 
> Just a couple scenes near the end of the movie.



Are you referring to the movie " The Book Thief" ? If so is it worth a rental at least ? Is it boring up until the end ? Are those scenes on par with pulse sever room or wwz grenade scene ?

Don't want to waste time on a slow pace movie.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/15720#post_24543651
> 
> 
> I heard the movie was a snoozer. Your thoughts?



What do you expect an other bible religious BS movie, Hollywood needs some new blood! Please there is the fifth or sixth version of GODZILLA coming to TNY again










Maybe the bass will be good!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24628204
> 
> 
> Well you have my attention with this movie !! How is it by the way ? Action, bass through out,-? I don't recall it being mentioned much around here.



Yes good bass toward the end of the movie, I am usually an action/SciFi fan but this one was good from the story perspective and the acting. If you have any relatives that lived during that time in Europe and Germany it makes it even more relevant!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24628782
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the movie " The Book Thief" ? If so is it worth a rental at least ? Is it boring up until the end ? Are those scenes on par with pulse sever room or wwz grenade scene ?
> 
> Don't want to waste time on a slow pace movie.



Well it is slower pace but has great acting and a good story! The bombing towards the end is a room shaker but that's gravy


----------



## bori

Has anyone given the movie Odd Thomas a chance? It had some good bass scenes.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16100_100#post_24628782
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the movie " The Book Thief" ? If so is it worth a rental at least ? Is it boring up until the end ? Are those scenes on par with pulse sever room or wwz grenade scene ?
> 
> Don't want to waste time on a slow pace movie.


 

Its a good movie but if you're looking for action with lots of bass, I'd say you skip it. Theres only two scenes with bass near the end and its alright, nothing spectacular.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16120_40#post_24629228
> 
> 
> Its a good movie but if you're looking for action with lots of bass, I'd say you skip it. Theres only two scenes with bass near the end and its alright, nothing spectacular.



It boast 135db dynamics







and I found it pretty spectacular however my room didn't










As a movie , it was good


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24629228
> 
> 
> Its a good movie but if you're looking for action with lots of bass, I'd say you skip it. Theres only two scenes with bass near the end and its alright, nothing spectacular.


Agreed


----------



## discone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24629228
> 
> 
> Its a good movie but if you're looking for action with lots of bass, I'd say you skip it. Theres only two scenes with bass near the end and its alright, nothing spectacular.



Yes I thought it was a pretty good movie overall, but not one I picked out the wife did. When the room started to shake and rumble she joked " see it has something for you also"


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Watched Zabezia - so so kids movie. Bad animation. Great great bass movie!! Not too tier but strong 4 star.


----------



## digler84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24628628
> 
> 
> 
> Yes an epic scene. Two Rocket launches also great amongst a lot of great bass hits throughout the film.


this is exactly what i was going to add.  i originally calibrated my sub to the HTTYD big dragon crash scene and the quarter scene from xmen FC.  figured between those two scenes I would be all set no matter what was on screen.  the second rocket launch in particular, as well as the planet explosion changed all that.  monster bass for sure on those.  fantastic movie with some fantastic bass AND surround material.  it was my surprise movie of the year because when i saw previews i figured i would never watch it.  now i recommend it!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *discone*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24629430
> 
> 
> Yes I thought it was a pretty good movie overall, but not one I picked out the wife did. When the room started to shake and rumble she joked " see it has something for you also"



LOL


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24629001
> 
> 
> Has anyone given the movie Odd Thomas a chance? It had some good bass scenes.



I see it listed as being a 4.5 star movie, so it has to have some good BASS !! Did you watch it ? How is the movie overall ?


I'm getting desperate for some hard hitting new BASS movies. So I'll rent The Book Thief and Odd Thomas.. I guess ??


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24632025
> 
> 
> I see it listed as being a 4.5 star movie, so it has to have some good BASS !! Did you watch it ? How is the movie overall ?
> 
> 
> I'm getting desperate for some hard hitting new BASS movies. So I'll rent The Book Thief and Odd Thomas.. I guess ??




Yes I watched it and I thought it was very good movie with some good bass. Plus loved his main screeze in the movie. Her underwear scene was hot. Don't blink cause u will miss it. Let me know what u think after u watch it.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24632025
> 
> 
> I see it listed as being a 4.5 star movie, so it has to have some good BASS !! Did you watch it ? How is the movie overall ?
> 
> 
> I'm getting desperate for some hard hitting new BASS movies. So I'll rent The Book Thief and Odd Thomas.. I guess ??



Honestly, don't waste your time with The Book Thief if a bass movie is what you're aiming for. You have to get through almost the whole movie to see the 2 scenes, and they're really nothing special. Odd Thomas has more bass in it, FWIW.


----------



## AJ72

Just saw "Skadoosh" scene for the first time last night in Kung Fu Panda. A great scene it is too. At first I thought my subs made a strange noise like "blip" (fart like) but it's actually an effect in the mains. Don't be fooled! Really liked the movie. Appropriately rated four (bass) stars IMO.


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24626882
> 
> 
> Revisited Dredd -2012 on BD yesterday and I have to say WOW !! That movie has some slamming bass through out. I don't know why I did not feel the same after watching it a while back.
> 
> Also revisited world war z on BD and damn that grenade scene was bad a**.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see WWZ on the "star" list of bass movies. Why- ? I know it's only that one scene, but it's brutal and in a good way.



I watched dredd 3d a few weekends back and I have to agree, it was a good one in the bass department. U571 and Hellboy 2 are also good ones if you want to hear your subs for more than a moment or two.


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24628809
> 
> 
> What do you expect an other bible religious BS movie, Hollywood needs some new blood! Please there is the fifth or sixth version of GODZILLA coming to TNY again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the bass will be good!


TNY? Is that supposed to be New York? 'Cause, he's not... that's not THE Statue of Liberty in the trailer, my friend. Misleading, I know.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16140#post_24634602
> 
> 
> TNY? Is that supposed to be New York? 'Cause, he's not... that's not THE Statue of Liberty in the trailer, my friend. Misleading, I know.



TNY To a theater near you


----------



## javanpohl

Ah, I even did a quick google to see if I could figure it out. "The New Yorker" was the first thing that popped up.


----------



## javanpohl

But, uh... 5th or 6th version? This is the 32nd Godzilla film


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16120_40#post_24634747
> 
> 
> But, uh... 5th or 6th version? This is the 32nd Godzilla film



But it sure looks like this one will rule them all


----------



## MKtheater

Just bigger budget?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16120_40#post_24635149
> 
> 
> Just bigger budget?



Hopefully the bulk it went to audio and video and maybe they saved some $ by not buying filters


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16100_100#post_24635212
> 
> 
> Hopefully the bulk it went to audio and video and maybe they saved some $ by not buying filters



Well, if Tom Cruise is in it then bass will be good


----------



## audiofan1

Indeed! Love em' or hate em' you've got to respect the guys work ! He has hands down some of the most visual and aural arresting movies of any actor I know ( especially LFE) he must have a killer home setup !


----------



## Reddig

I predict Godzilla is gunna be a stinker. Director doesn't have much experience. Same with the writers other than The Expendables and Doom, which isn't much. Other than Bryan Cranston the cast isn't so hot. I hope I'm wrong cause monster movies and the such kick ass.


I'm super excited for HTTYD 2. Randy Thom always gives good mix results when involved and I loved the first one. You can watch first 5 min of the movie at Yahoo movies. Looks awesome.


----------



## MKtheater

Well, expectations of Godzilla are low since all others were cheese fests and I love them. I grew up watching them on Thansgiving all the time. Same way I like Pacific Rim, just give me some monsters destroying cities and I am happy. Just watch some old Godzillas and I am sure this one will be better from just a graphics point of view. I did not like the American version because of course we can kill the beast in NY! Indestructible in Japan though, they must use weak missiles or something







This looks to have the old one back but with the graphics of the new one, it has to be better no?


The problem I see with HTTYD 2 is that the first one was awesome in both movie and bass, very high expectations.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16140#post_24635598
> 
> 
> Well, expectations of Godzilla are low since all others were cheese fests and I love them. I grew up watching them on Thansgiving all the time. Same way I like Pacific Rim, just give me some monsters destroying cities and I am happy. Just watch some old Godzillas and I am sure this one will be better from just a graphics point of view. I did not like the American version because of course we can kill the beast in NY! Indestructible in Japan though, they must use weak missiles or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks to have the old one back but with the graphics of the new one, it has to be better no?
> 
> 
> The problem I see with HTTYD 2 is that the first one was awesome in both movie and bass, very high expectations.



Id have to definitly agree thats a few reasons why expectations are low. Others where pure cheese but like you said thats kinda the beauty of them. I love the Japanese version too as it made the creature seem that much more powerfull where of course in America we can kill him lol.


What I hate is when they throw physics out the window and let all hell break loose without much of a backstory other than the monsters are here and we got to stop them and the whole movie is one giant green screen fest. That can be fun sure but I want more and hopefully they will deliver. Im gunna go see it.


As with HHTYD 2 your exactly right. First one has alot to live up too and usually the sequel is just more of the same but less special. But I hope both Godzilla and HTTYD 2 are great movies. Its a great time of year for going to the movies thats for sure! I fn love it!!


----------



## Kini62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16140#post_24635735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I hate is when they throw physics out the window and let all hell break loose without much of a backstory other than the monsters are here and we got to stop them and the whole movie is one giant green screen fest.



You mean like Pacific Rim?


Spending billions and many years making giant robots, building walls etc.... when a simple nuke tipped, small, fighter launched missile would have done the job.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kini62*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16140#post_24635752
> 
> 
> You mean like Pacific Rim?
> 
> 
> Spending billions and many years making giant robots, building walls etc.... when a simple nuke tipped, small, fighter launched missile would have done the job.


Yep lol pretty much.


----------



## Prime316

Wait, who's attacking the honor of Pacific Rim!

Gipsy Danger Foreveeerrr!!!


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24634219
> 
> 
> I watched dredd 3d a few weekends back and I have to agree, it was a good one in the bass department. U571 and Hellboy 2 are also good ones if you want to hear your subs for more than a moment or two.



Yes Sir,

Dredd was awesome !! I have almost all of the 5-star movies with Bass and most of the 4.5 star. U571 and both hellboy's are in my collection as well. There are a couple of sleepers that are not on the 5 star list that also have some slamming Bass IMO. Those are The Conjuring and Triangle.

But out of the 5-star list, the movie Pulse-Server room scene hits the hardest IMO, as it is truly brutal. Now that movie doesn't have slamming bass throughout but dam that server room takes the cake....


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16140#post_24635306
> 
> 
> Indeed! Love em' or hate em' you've got to respect the guys work ! He has hands down some of the most visual and aural arresting movies of any actor I know ( especially LFE) he must have a killer home setup !



Yep,

I will agree.


----------



## Soupy1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16140#post_24636405
> 
> 
> Yes Sir,
> 
> Dredd was awesome !! I have almost all of the 5-star movies with Bass and most of the 4.5 star. U571 and both hellboy's are in my collection as well. There are a couple of sleepers that are not on the 5 star list that also have some slamming Bass IMO. Those are The Conjuring and Triangle.
> 
> But out of the 5-star list, the movie Pulse-Server room scene hits the hardest IMO, as it is truly brutal. Now that movie doesn't have slamming bass throughout but dam that server room takes the cake....



I use to love demoing the Pulse server room scene. Since I added a second HSU sub, I can't play it anymore as even on a low volume it feels like the room is going to implode. I have cheap paneling in part of my room, which hopefully will be gone soon as I plan on remodeling very soon. Hopefully I will once again be able to play that scene. I have no problem playing other movies, just that one.


----------



## bori

What do you think of the new show by Micheal Bay The Last Ship? You thing it will have good bass if Bay is involved?


----------



## tvuong

Since there isn't any new good bass movie recently, I revisited Hell Boy II and holy cow, it's definitely 5 stars. How about the first Hell Boy in the bass department? I needed to revisit Dredd 3D this weekend.


----------



## Reddig

I watched Dredd 3D the other night and ya, that mix is awesome! Incredible bass!


I love the THX snippet at the end of the credits of Avatar. Living instruments or something it's called. Love to see a graph for it. Couple of the bass hits are just pummeling and I can play it at +3.5 on the dial over reference it's recorded so clean but that's with subs only 3db hot


----------



## MKtheater

It's called the amazing life. It is on a couple movies with one being Indiana Jones and the kigdom of the crystal skull. It's at the beginning of the first few Star Wars as well.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16140#post_24637252
> 
> 
> It's called the amazing life. It is on a couple movies with one being Indiana Jones and the kigdom of the crystal skull. It's at the beginning of the first few Star Wars as well.


Awe yes thanks. I own the Star Wars movies on BD as well as all the Indys and with my PS3 Slim it only will play the THX openings the first time I ever put the discs in and after that when I go to watch it again it goes straight to menu or last spot viewed to continue. I wonder how I can get them to replay every time? I've tried the start from beginning option on the ps3 menu but will go straight to menu.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16140#post_24637147
> 
> 
> Since there isn't any new good bass movie recently, I revisited Hell Boy II and holy cow, it's definitely 5 stars. How about the first Hell Boy in the bass department? I needed to revisit Dredd 3D this weekend.



Hellboy 2 is right up there with my favourite bass movie of all time if not the best bass movie of all time. Agree revisiting Dredd a good idea, an awesome film with great addrenalin pumping soundtrack and bass. Turn it up! The first Hellboy is also excellent but IMO isn't quite the bass benchmark that Hellboy 2 is.


----------



## Toe

Hellboy 1 is not even close to Hellboy 2 for bass overall. H1 is decent at times, but if you watch HB2 right after, it will put things into perspective.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16140#post_24637762
> 
> 
> Hellboy 1 is not even close to Hellboy 2 for bass overall. H1 is decent at times, but if you watch HB2 right after, it will put things into perspective.



Fair enough


----------



## CheYC

I usually watch all the great bass movies suggested/mentioned in here, but for some reason, after watching Desolation of Smaug, I think listening to that dragon talk contains my favorite overall bass I've listened to. It's so impactful, like I'm there in front of it, and elevates the stress level of that whole scene so well.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I gotta say and agree. While not what it could have been with ELF. Was still effective use of bass


I have never seen the hell boys. Should I blind buy them?


----------



## discone

Well I got to watch Homefront last night and as suggested it was definitely worth the rent. Started out with a bang then slowed down a bit, but for a Jason Statham movie it still had some good action and Bass.


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16140#post_24637314
> 
> 
> Awe yes thanks. I own the Star Wars movies on BD as well as all the Indys and with my PS3 Slim it only will play the THX openings the first time I ever put the discs in and after that when I go to watch it again it goes straight to menu or last spot viewed to continue. I wonder how I can get them to replay every time? I've tried the start from beginning option on the ps3 menu but will go straight to menu.




If you go into the XMB, can't remember where exactly, but there will be a folder containing data for BDs that you have watched. I'll bet if you delete the data for a particular title, then play that title, the PS3 will treat it as it did the very first time you played it.


Now, you'd have to repeat this for every subsequent viewing in which you'd want to see that THX bit, but I'm pretty sure this will work.


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16140#post_24637847
> 
> 
> I have never seen the hell boys. Should I blind buy them?



If you enjoy comic-book adaptations in general (such as, X-Men, Hulk, Spider-Man, Avengers, etc.) then these are a pretty safe blind buy.


Hellboy 2 has much more bass, and higher production values, but IMO, Hellboy is the better movie. Again, IMO, both are definitely worth having in your collection, if you enjoy these types of movies in general. (I have both on BD)


Edit: While I stated that I like Hellboy better than the sequel, Hellboy 2 is also very good.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Perfect! Time to order them. Thanks!!


----------



## mo949

The hellboys to me actually got a bit better with each viewing. I think once you get used to what they are you'll love them too










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16140#post_24636405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16110#post_24634219
> 
> 
> I watched dredd 3d a few weekends back and I have to agree, it was a good one in the bass department. U571 and Hellboy 2 are also good ones if you want to hear your subs for more than a moment or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Sir,
> 
> Dredd was awesome !! I have almost all of the 5-star movies with Bass and most of the 4.5 star. U571 and both hellboy's are in my collection as well. There are a couple of sleepers that are not on the 5 star list that also have some slamming Bass IMO. Those are The Conjuring and Triangle.
> 
> But out of the 5-star list, the movie Pulse-Server room scene hits the hardest IMO, as it is truly brutal. Now that movie doesn't have slamming bass throughout but dam that server room takes the cake....
Click to expand...


My wife gets too freaked out with the horror flicks. I would love to see the conjuring on my system or Pulse - but I rarely get an opportunity to enjoy my system alone for a couple of hours. I saw the conjuring on a plane actually :'(.


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24638686
> 
> 
> The hellboys to me actually got a bit better with each viewing. I think once you get used to what they are you'll love them too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife gets too freaked out with the horror flicks. I would love to see the conjuring on my system or Pulse - but I rarely get an opportunity to enjoy my system alone for a couple of hours. I saw the conjuring on a plane actually :'(.


The Conjuring hit a homerun with me. The bass gave me goosebumps and really added to make the movie a great horror experience. One of my all time favorite horror movies.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Unfortunatly I actually can't watch horror. I get freaked out easily lol


But just ordered both hell boys. 12$ shipped total from prime. (Had a 10$ GC)


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16140#post_24638398
> 
> 
> If you go into the XMB, can't remember where exactly, but there will be a folder containing data for BDs that you have watched. I'll bet if you delete the data for a particular title, then play that title, the PS3 will treat it as it did the very first time you played it.
> 
> 
> Now, you'd have to repeat this for every subsequent viewing in which you'd want to see that THX bit, but I'm pretty sure this will work.



Thanks man I'm gunna give that a try and I bet it will work. Thanks again dude.


----------



## tboe77

Hope it helps! Report back and let me know if it works!


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24638793
> 
> 
> Unfortunatly I actually can't watch horror. I get freaked out easily lol
> 
> 
> But just ordered both hell boys. 12$ shipped total from prime. (Had a 10$ GC)



That's funny, Brian. I used to watch more horror movies when I was younger, but I find that I can't deal with them anymore.


I hope you enjoy the Hellboy movies.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24639299
> 
> 
> That's funny, Brian. I used to watch more horror movies when I was younger, but I find that I can't deal with them anymore.
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy the Hellboy movies.


Thanks!


YeAh they really spark my imagination in a very bad way lol.


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24638793
> 
> 
> Unfortunatly I actually can't watch horror. I get freaked out easily lol
> 
> 
> But just ordered both hell boys. 12$ shipped total from prime. (Had a 10$ GC)


Just leave all the lights on


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24638793
> 
> 
> Unfortunatly I actually can't watch horror. I get freaked out easily lol


ever since I got good bass in my sealed dark room, it scares me even more watching horror movie alone in that room.


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24638727
> 
> 
> The Conjuring hit a homerun with me. The bass gave me goosebumps and really added to make the movie a great horror experience. One of my all time favorite horror movies.



Yea.. I think I watched that movie purely for the errie bass. At the same time it scared the sh!t out me. More so my wife and son. Wife was actually mad at me.. Lol. My daughter was the only smart one. Went into my bedroom mini HT. And watched Little Mermaid instead. Now, I just gotta find someone to watch Excorcism of Emily Rose with me. I got it used on BD. And never watched it before. lol..


----------



## AJ72

Whilst I enjoy watching movies for the entertainment value the Conjuring was a different experience. This movie was in a way not an enjoyable one but I liked it nonetheless. I watched this wracked with tension on the edge of my seat trying to keep my eyes open thinking "why am I putting myself through this"? The bass in this movie is extremely well done and heightens the tension and impact of the scenes you most want to look away from.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Ok from that description in an odd way I really want to see it now!! I will regret it but I might just see it mow


----------



## dsrussell

^^ It would be best if you didn't see it alone. My son watched it while his wife and kids were at his mother-in-laws. He said he jumped several times







.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soupy1970*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16140#post_24636560
> 
> 
> I use to love demoing the Pulse server room scene. Since I added a second HSU sub, I can't play it anymore as even on a low volume it feels like the room is going to implode. I have cheap paneling in part of my room, which hopefully will be gone soon as I plan on remodeling very soon. Hopefully I will once again be able to play that scene. I have no problem playing other movies, just that one.



I understand about the server room scene as I stated it is brutal in a good way !!







What HSU subs are you running ? I have 2 of them and could not be happier. The VTF-3.3 and 3.4 and they are awesome. They fill the room real good positioned in the front corners along with 2 lower end klipsch subs back corners .


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24638793
> 
> 
> Unfortunatly I actually can't watch horror. I get freaked out easily lol
> 
> 
> But just ordered both hell boys. 12$ shipped total from prime. (Had a 10$ GC)




Do you know that if you run dual subwoofers with heavy bass movies there is a ghost that will appear at your house? It only happens when you watch movies with monsters in it. Like Hellboy!


Hey, nice score with the new movies...............enjoy them!!!


----------



## mo949

It


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24639985
> 
> 
> Ok from that description in an odd way I really want to see it now!! I will regret it but I might just see it mow




It freaked me out while on a plane lol.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24638686
> 
> 
> The hellboys to me actually got a bit better with each viewing. I think once you get used to what they are you'll love them too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife gets too freaked out with the horror flicks. I would love to see the conjuring on my system or Pulse - but I rarely get an opportunity to enjoy my system alone for a couple of hours. I saw the conjuring on a plane actually :'(.


Send her on a Saturday shopping spree !! Both are decent movies. However Pulse the server room is indeed insane !!


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24639754
> 
> 
> Just leave all the lights on


Haha, now that some funny shi*.


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16100_100#post_24639846
> 
> 
> Now, I just gotta find someone to watch Excorcism of Emily Rose with me. I got it used on BD. And never watched it before. lol..



This one is not all that scary. It's more of a courtroom drama with a bit of the exorcism parts mixed in. I only watch scary movies with my GF though.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24640334
> 
> 
> This one is not all that scary. It's more of a courtroom drama with a bit of the exorcism parts mixed in. I only watch scary movies with my GF though.



Well the question for me is, does it have any BASS ??? If so I'll rent it or blind buy it.


----------



## duc135

I don't remember to tell you the truth. It was long ago and I can't turn it up too loud with my GF around. The bass hurts her ears.


----------



## Mrkazador

I watched Emily rose not too long ago and it has some decent bass. Definitely worth a rent.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14490#post_24368095


----------



## derrickdj1

Emily Rose is a good flick to watch. It has a decent story line with some good LFE.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24640405
> 
> 
> I watched Emily rose not too long ago and it has some decent bass. Definitely worth a rent.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/14490#post_24368095



I don't know how read the chart, but I think we all are very close in what good bass is. So it will be a rental for me. However I have to wait for my too young daughter to be out of the house, otherwise she will want to watch it and then be up in the middle of the night scared. The wifey can handle it.


----------



## Soupy1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24640170
> 
> 
> I understand about the server room scene as I stated it is brutal in a good way !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What HSU subs are you running ? I have 2 of them and could not be happier. The VTF-3.3 and 3.4 and they are awesome. They fill the room real good positioned in the front corners along with 2 lower end klipsch subs back corners .



I have two HSU VTF-3 MK4's. One is positioned nearfield behind my dual reclining love seat, and the other is the for right corner. I'm going to remodel soon, to close the room in. I plan on placing the subs on each side wall mid way across from each other. Actually they will both be nearfield and act as end tables.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24640501
> 
> 
> I don't know how read the chart, but I think we all are very close in what good bass is. So it will be a rental for me. However I have to wait for my too young daughter to be out of the house, otherwise she will want to watch it and then be up in the middle of the night scared. The wifey can handle it.



The green line are peaks from the entire movie. You can see there are some high peaks as low as 5hz! Red line shows the average of the entire movie. Higher the average, more LFE the movie will have through out. The average is a bit low so you know the movie is not a bassfest, just a few scenes here and there.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soupy1970*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24640541
> 
> 
> I have two HSU VTF-3 MK4's. One is positioned nearfield behind my dual reclining love seat, and the other is the for right corner. I'm going to remodel soon, to close the room in. I plan on placing the subs on each side wall mid way across from each other. Actually they will both be nearfield and act as end tables.



"Nice" as those subs are very powerful and play clean. Good luck on the remodel project.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24640566
> 
> 
> The green line are peaks from the entire movie. You can see there are some high peaks as low as 5hz! Red line shows the average of the entire movie. Higher the average, more LFE the movie will have through out. The average is a bit low so you know the movie is not a bassfest, just a few scenes here and there.



Excellent post and thanks for the explanation. Some day I plan on getting the mini mic and rew and go deeper into the BASS rabbit hole .(LOL)...


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24639281
> 
> 
> Hope it helps! Report back and let me know if it works!


Will do. Gonna try it tonight.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24640170
> 
> 
> I understand about the server room scene as I stated it is brutal in a good way !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What HSU subs are you running ? I have 2 of them and could not be happier. The VTF-3.3 and 3.4 and they are awesome. They fill the room real good positioned in the front corners along with 2 lower end klipsch subs back corners .





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soupy1970*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24640541
> 
> 
> I have two HSU VTF-3 MK4's. One is positioned nearfield behind my dual reclining love seat, and the other is the for right corner. I'm going to remodel soon, to close the room in. I plan on placing the subs on each side wall mid way across from each other. Actually they will both be nearfield and act as end tables.


Cool I have two HSU VTF-2 MK-4's. One in each corner behind my screen. They do a real good job. They can really shake the whole house and my ht is in the basement on a cement slab and 3 out of 4 walls are cement. Lotta room gain down low.


I've noticed the gain knobs seem to increase very quickly without having to turning them up when sitting level. They seem very sensitive. I don't run them too hot tho as to conserve as much headroom as possible to keep up with my Pro Cinema mains.


----------



## Kini62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24638727
> 
> 
> The Conjuring hit a homerun with me. The bass gave me goosebumps and really added to make the movie a great horror experience. One of my all time favorite horror movies.


While the conjuring was pretty good and had a good soundtrack Sinister was MUCH scarier. My wife and older daughter watched both with me and they both agree that sinister was the far better movie for frights.

Not sure about the audio since I was concentrating on the screen but I think it was pretty decent. And scary!


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24639783
> 
> 
> ever since I got good bass in my sealed dark room, it scares me even more watching horror movie alone in that room.



That's what it's supposed to do!😉


Anyone seen/measured The Woman in Black with Daniel Radcliffe? Got it from NF and wondered if there was anything to it.


Edit: the last movies to really scare the **** outta me was The Ring and The Grudge. House on Haunted Hill wasn't bad either.


----------



## cjrubes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24640421
> 
> 
> Emily Rose is a good flick to watch. It has a decent story line with some good LFE.


 

 

I really enjoyed it's use of LFE for building suspense...very effective, IMO.


----------



## mo949

I wonder how '1408' would fare in bass dept?. It gets good reviews for its overall sound mix. http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/1408-Blu-ray/1028/


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16200#post_24641007
> 
> 
> I wonder how '1408' would fare in bass dept?. It gets good reviews for its overall sound mix. http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/1408-Blu-ray/1028/



Don't remember, but it was a decent movie.


----------



## Reddig

1408 was a good movie. Scared the hell out of me but watched it on a tv with just it's speakers so have no idea bout the mix.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16200#post_24640765
> 
> 
> Will do. Gonna try it tonight.
> 
> 
> Cool I have two HSU VTF-2 MK-4's. One in each corner behind my screen. They do a real good job. They can really shake the whole house and my ht is in the basement on a cement slab and 3 out of 4 walls are cement. Lotta room gain down low.
> 
> 
> I've noticed the gain knobs seem to increase very quickly without having to turning them up when sitting level. They seem very sensitive. I don't run them too hot tho as to conserve as much headroom as possible to keep up with my Pro Cinema mains.



Nice set up with those HSU subs. The gain knobs are indeed very sensitive. Careful not to move them after sub set up.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kini62*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16200#post_24640846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16170#post_24638727
> 
> 
> The Conjuring hit a homerun with me. The bass gave me goosebumps and really added to make the movie a great horror experience. One of my all time favorite horror movies.
> 
> 
> 
> While the conjuring was pretty good and had a good soundtrack Sinister was MUCH scarier. My wife and older daughter watched both with me and they both agree that sinister was the far better movie for frights.
> 
> Not sure about the audio since I was concentrating on the screen but I think it was pretty decent. And scary!
Click to expand...

I guess that's why it's interesting to read numerous takes on specific movies. We all have different impressions of them. I personally found Sinister to be anything BUT scary. I found it a little silly actually.


I definitely thought The Conjuring was a much better movie and the sound design was excellent, but for me, the movie was spoiled by all the hype (much the way it's being overhyped here). If I had simply watched it, I would have enjoyed it much more, but too many friends kept hyping it up saying, "This was THE scariest movie I've seen anytime recently! (or EVER)", and girls claiming, "I'm usually good with horror movies, but this one made me scream more than once".


By the time I watched it, my expectations were WAY too high. I might have twitched in surprise a couple of times at some of the hard bass hits, but it never even had the chance to scare me or creep me out because I was anticipating way too much out of it. These days when I want someone to enjoy the experience, I just tell them, "Yeah, it's good. You should watch it. Great use of bass, so don't turn it down when you watch it". No hype, no anticipation or great expectations. That way they can see it for themselves.




Max


----------



## mmcelyea

Anyone watch the horror movie V/H/S 2. Bass in the last segment with the Aliens was shaking the whole room. Anytime the aliens showed up. Would love to see some graphs.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmcelyea*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16200#post_24642659
> 
> 
> Anyone watch the horror movie V/H/S 2. Bass in the last segment with the Aliens was shaking the whole room. Anytime the aliens showed up. Would love to see some graphs.





yes I say it decent movie


----------



## Mrkazador


V/H/S 2 (2013)

 



 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmcelyea*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16200_100#post_24642659
> 
> 
> Anyone watch the horror movie V/H/S 2. Bass in the last segment with the Aliens was shaking the whole room. Anytime the aliens showed up. Would love to see some graphs.


Do you have any time stamps? I haven't seen the movie yet so I don't know what scene that is.


----------



## McStyvie

Just saw that Zambezia is on its rental way to me today. I hope to watch it this weekend, will give some subjective feedback when I do.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16200#post_24646010
> 
> 
> Just saw that Zambezia is on its rental way to me today. I hope to watch it this weekend, will give some subjective feedback when I do.


Movie is not very good ( although my son is addicted) but the bass is great!


----------



## Hyrlyfrm

Pretty amazing what we'll suffer through to get our ULF fix.


----------



## eNoize

  



'Legend of Hercules' comes with an amazing soundtrack and pretty darn good LFE. Not all that special or particularly low, but good and fun nonetheless.


Graph is taken from the Blu-ray, only the LFE channel.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Heard it was terrible though


----------



## eNoize

It's definitely terrible and incredibly boring.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16200#post_24648056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Legend of Hercules' comes with an amazing soundtrack and pretty darn good LFE. Not all that special or particularly low, but good and fun nonetheless.
> 
> 
> Graph is taken from the Blu-ray, only the LFE channel.



Any idea what it looks like with the bass from all channels summed?


----------



## eNoize

^^ here it is. that spike around the 25Hz area was towards the end of the movie if I remember correctly. The rest of the time it stays around the 30-40Hz range.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Can only watch one movie tonight.


Really want to watch a 5 star movie in hell boy 2. I just bought both hell boy 1 and 2. If I watch 2 first will I be lost?


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I dug into the first page to see what movies I can get that I already didn't have and the AVP twins were the ones I bought. Granted not really the best in series but I never watched them on BD but at $12 usd for both movies, how can I complain?!




I wish I owned VHS2 on BD and when it comes down in price I will purchase. But I do believe the bass heavy scenes is the final segment of the film, when the aliens appear.


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16200#post_24651780
> 
> 
> Can only watch one movie tonight.
> 
> 
> Really want to watch a 5 star movie in hell boy 2. I just bought both hell boy 1 and 2. If I watch 2 first will I be lost?



Yes I think it will be missing a ton of character development w/o one first.


----------



## digler84


but, if you were just interested in the audio excellence, you would be just fine.  part 2 stands on its own just fine.  fantastic flick for not only bass but surrounds as well. there is a scene where the bad guy is putting on a sword show in a subway and the surrounds go crazy.  really cool scene with a sudden blast of sound at the end that sorta catches you by surprise.


----------



## audiofan1

So what does one do during a ELF drought ? Ha ! tear an unopened copy of "TIH" and sit back in terror as the best ending of any bass movie leaves you flabbergasted at what just happened


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16200#post_24651780
> 
> 
> Can only watch one movie tonight.
> 
> 
> Really want to watch a 5 star movie in hell boy 2. I just bought both hell boy 1 and 2. If I watch 2 first will I be lost?



No problem at all. I watched the second movie first and enjoyed it more I believe because I didn't know what to expect. Still liked the first movie just as much but obviously the sound, especially bass, more engaging in Hellboy 2.


Good suggestion Audiofan just watching TIH myself and loving it! Final scene with Abomination is right up there with the best bass moments of all time!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16200_40#post_24652863
> 
> 
> No problem at all. I watched the second movie first and enjoyed it more I believe because I didn't know what to expect. Still liked the first movie just as much but obviously the sound, especially bass, more engaging in Hellboy 2.
> 
> 
> Good suggestion Audiofan just watching TIH myself and loving it! Final scene with Abomination is right up there with the best bass moments of all time!



It sure is







I'm a bought to cap of the night with a second viewing of "Riddick" should be fun as I remember the first go was pretty good even with the 15hz filter


----------



## AJ72

Recommend Dredd too, just gave it another run. Brilliant bassline soundtrack, Dredd's hand Cannon rocks and cool movie worth a revisit.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Well well well


Watched hellboy 2. This for me is the new king of bass!!! Holy crap!!


----------



## Toe

Great to see HB2 get the props it deserves. It has always been a bass and overall audio favorite of mine since it first hit blu. I asked quite a few times to have this graphed and a few posters here did not think it would be anything special so it took A while before it was actually done. Seemed like I was the only one raving about it in this thread for a while way back when which I always thought was odd.


Watched Thor 2 on Fri night and enjoyed the bass. Hit hard in all the right spots with good enough extension for me. Movie on the other hand was a one and done IMO, so glad I rented.


Homeland was fun in the low end as well I thought.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kini62*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16140#post_24635752
> 
> 
> You mean like Pacific Rim?
> 
> 
> Spending billions and many years making giant robots, building walls etc.... when a simple nuke tipped, small, fighter launched missile would have done the job.



Yes but a nuke would not make a two hour movie


----------



## Hopinater


Finally watched Gravity the other day…… I was a little disappointed in both the movie and the bass.


----------



## dogger99

I've been reading this thread and I saw some instructions on how to play an ISO file on PS3 if it is on an external hard drive but, I can't seem to find it. Can someone link me to it?


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16230#post_24655178
> 
> 
> Finally watched Gravity the other day…… I was a little disappointed in both the movie and the bass.



I just watched it last night, was pleasantly surprised by both. The bass is used well to create tension.


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16230#post_24655291
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched it last night, was pleasantly surprised by both. The bass is used well to create tension.


Interesting how everyone has their own tastes and likes. I think the movie was so built up that I thought it would be incredible. It was good but I was expecting great and I just thought the ending was weak. 

 

The bass was just okay to me. It was good in some places but I thought it could have been much more. All in all it was worth watching but I just felt a little disappointed.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16200#post_24640970
> 
> 
> Anyone seen/measured The Woman in Black with Daniel Radcliffe? Got it from NF and wondered if there was anything to it.



Finally got around to watching this today. It was pretty freaky and the bass was used very well to up the tension. There were points in the movie that seemed like they went pretty low, but have no way to measure. Rental recommended!


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16230#post_24655331
> 
> 
> Interesting how everyone has their own tastes and likes. I think the movie was so built up that I thought it would be incredible. It was good but I was expecting great and I just thought the ending was weak.
> 
> 
> The bass was just okay to me. It was good in some places but I thought it could have been much more. All in all it was worth watching but I just felt a little disappointed.



Interestingly I missed all of the hype of the movie when it came out. I actually knew nothing about it when I watched it so I did'nt have any expectations.


----------



## oakhill


Are there any other movies with great bass from the early 2000s? I just watched Master and Commander last night. Real good movie with some great bass


----------



## Snowmanick

Watched Captain America: The Winter Soldier in the theater today. Really fun movie, IMHO much better than the first. That said, I'm counting on a 30hz filter when it comes out. Probably will disappoint most on this thread due to that, but it's still a fun movie.


----------



## derrickdj1

I watched Thor The Dark World and the new Carrie back to back. Thor heavily filtered, Carries, I did not expect the movie LFE to bump like that! The only Marvel movies with great LFE is Hulk 2 and The Avengers but, the films are entertaining.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16230#post_24655900
> 
> 
> I watched Thor The Dark Qorld and the new Carrie back to back. Thor heavily filtered, Carries, I did not expect the movie LFE to bump like that! The only Marvel movies with great LFE is Hulk 2 and The Avengers but, the films are entertaining.




Thor 2 actually has better extension than Carrie. Check out the numbers at databass.


----------



## SvtFoci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snowmanick*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16230#post_24655864
> 
> 
> Watched Captain America: The Winter Soldier in the theater today. Really fun movie, IMHO much better than the first. That said, I'm counting on a 30hz filter when it comes out. Probably will disappoint most on this thread due to that, but it's still a fun movie.



Agree with you. The new 300 was awesome as well. I'm not sure if the theater had its bass turned up, but it had the most bad I ever heard in that particular theater, the mini-me Imax in Barrington, IL. Almost every scene had awesome bass. I'm hoping it gets on the blu-ray as well, only lower.


----------



## audiofan1

Carrie had a great 25-30hz mid bass kick that had great detail and slam which I loved and posted on . Toe is indeed right about Thor 2 having the better extension which in my room gave a huge theatrical presentation for audio.


On another note I did take in" Home Front" and it had both good dynamic mid bass kick and sufficient ELF! I'll admit each and everything had bass in this one







punches, marshmallows ,cotton and pillows







It was good bass fun to say the least


----------



## wth718

Carrie is loud, but that's about it. At 35 hz, the response is falling fast, and it's down 10db by 29 hz, so not sure how that qualifies as having 25-30 Hz kick. Personally, I thought the bass presentation was just bad.

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-85#entry2398


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snowmanick*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16230#post_24655864
> 
> 
> Watched Captain America: The Winter Soldier in the theater today. Really fun movie, IMHO much better than the first. That said, I'm counting on a 30hz filter when it comes out. Probably will disappoint most on this thread due to that, but it's still a fun movie.



Yes,

We went and seen it weekend before last. I agree it's better than the first and hopefully it will be a real treat on BD.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16240_40#post_24656422
> 
> 
> Carrie is loud, but that's about it. At 35 hz, the response is falling fast, and it's down 10db by 29 hz, so not sure how that qualifies as having 25-30 Hz kick. Personally, I thought the bass presentation was just bad.
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-85#entry2398



My bad! missed quote on "Carrie", I did view the graphs over at DB when I viewed it, the memory needs checking from time to time but as far as the bass presentation being bad ( stilled kicked), here I disagree but there were some others who felt the same as you


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16230#post_24656422
> 
> 
> Carrie is loud, but that's about it. At 35 hz, the response is falling fast, and it's down 10db by 29 hz, so not sure how that qualifies as having 25-30 Hz kick. Personally, I thought the bass presentation was just bad.
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-85#entry2398



Agreed. Carrie was completely forgettable in the bass department for me.


----------



## MKtheater

TIH is the best Marvel movie with bass and then Thor 2 and X-men 3. Everything else is below them. The Avengers had bass but no weight to it.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16230#post_24656994
> 
> 
> TIH is the best Marvel movie with bass and then Thor 2 and X-men 3. Everything else is below them. The Avengers had bass but no weight to it.



QFT.


----------



## McStyvie

By the way, I know this ain't the place for this, but I just have to say it. I am building a DIY subwoofer to go with my two current ones (epik empire and a 10" B+W).


The new one will be a Dayton Ultimax 15", in a 3cft sealed box with 1000 watts. Wood and woofer ordered, should be done in a couple weeks, can't wait to improve my bass response.


Eventually, I will have four of those. Then I will probably want 4x 18"s. Then, I guess at some point I will end up like Notnyt, or MK theater lol...


----------



## javanpohl

I'm not so sure about Captain America having such a steep filter. I had the misfortune of watching it next to the IMAX theater that was also playing it... the bass transmitting through the walls was absolutely obnoxious and distracting during a few parts of the movie.


How was there a long convo on scary movies with bass and no comments on [rec]2? I've never seen it and I'm curious if it's really worth the 5-star rating.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

what is Hellboy? its not marvel correct?


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16200#post_24653097
> 
> 
> Well well well
> 
> 
> Watched hellboy 2. This for me is the new king of bass!!! Holy crap!!



glad we didn't let you down. HB2 has always been my bass demo movie. Its no slouch in the other sound departments either. I think micasa has in HB2 one of the best (if not the best) nearfield mixes ever made imo.


----------



## discone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16230#post_24657282
> 
> 
> what is Hellboy? its not marvel correct?



Dark Horse Comics was the publishing company.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16230#post_24657379
> 
> 
> glad we didn't let you down. HB2 has always been my bass demo movie. Its no slouch in the other sound departments either. I think micasa has in HB2 one of the best (if not the best) nearfield mixes ever made imo.



agreed about overall sound. I actually really enjoyed the film as well!


very excited to have it in my collection....it cost me 6.99 on amazon...and I just sold the digital copy for 3$ so 3.99....no brainer!!!


----------



## McStyvie

I lol I never thought about selling the digital copies










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mo949

Yes, this is a revelation - had no idea you could do that efficiently. Truth be told, I've never ever cashed in on a digital copy of mine and most are likely expired : /


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16230#post_24657854
> 
> 
> Yes, this is a revelation - had no idea you could do that efficiently. Truth be told, I've never ever cashed in on a digital copy of mine and most are likely expired : /



me neither till a little while ago...


I had 90 of them I sold in bulk for 300$ bam!! ahaha part of my slush fund now...


helps differ the cost of buying blu-rays


----------



## Snowmanick

That's a great idea! Where are you selling them Brian? I must have over a hundred of the things just sitting around.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

bluray.com


they buy those things like crazy (so much I dont even have to worry about giving you the secret haha)


I usually get 7-8$ for new releases


----------



## Snowmanick

I just found my weekend project. Thanks Brian!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I expect my 3% commission lol


----------



## bori

So has anyone seen Hercules or 47 ronin? How were those movies for bass?


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16260#post_24659579
> 
> 
> So has anyone seen Hercules or 47 ronin? How were those movies for bass?



47 Ronin ridiculously bad. Which Hercules do you mean?


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16260#post_24659600
> 
> 
> 47 Ronin ridiculously bad. Which Hercules do you mean?



2014 version


----------



## Hopinater


Anyone ever see the movie Gamer? I just saw it today. Had some good sound mixes, bass seemed mediocre and movie was a bit weak but it was interesting enough. But it gave all 7 channels of my system a good workout.


----------



## derrickdj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16230#post_24657939
> 
> 
> bluray.com
> 
> 
> they buy those things like crazy (so much I dont even have to worry about giving you the secret haha)
> 
> 
> I usually get 7-8$ for new releases



I buy my videos from Family Video. They are used but, $4.99 up to $9.99 depending on how new they are. They go on sale one month later than the release to Family Video.


----------



## Reddig

Getting ready to go see the late showing of Captain America:The Winter Soldier at my local cinema. Excited to check out the bass in the mix. Love super hero movies too. I thought the first Captain America had a great mix in the theater and on BD.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16260#post_24660002
> 
> 
> Getting ready to go see the late showing of Captain America:The Winter Soldier *at my local cinema*. Excited to check out the bass in the mix. Love super hero movies too. I thought the first Captain America had a great mix in the theater and on BD.


I don't thank that is allowed any more for avs members.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16260#post_24659968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I buy my videos from Family Video. They are used but, $4.99 up to $9.99 depending on how new they are. They go on sale one month later than the release to Family Video.



The store near us has a good number of blu rays 2 for $5


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16260#post_24659666
> 
> 
> 2014 version



The B movie version is listed a couple pages back. Pretty decent bass. The one starring the Rock hasn't been released yet, I don't think.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16260#post_24660073
> 
> 
> I don't thank that is allowed any more for avs members.


Lol luckily my local one sounds really good. Movie was great had a good mix too.


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16260#post_24660073
> 
> 
> I don't thank that is allowed any more for avs members.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16260#post_24660002
> 
> 
> Getting ready to go see the late showing of Captain America:The Winter Soldier at my local cinema. Excited to check out the bass in the mix. Love super hero movies too. I thought the first Captain America had a great mix in the theater and on BD.




What's a local cinema? I deny their very existence.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16260#post_24663443
> 
> 
> 
> What's a local cinema? I deny their very existence.


The commercial cinema closest to my house lol. Which is about a 3 min drive.


----------



## raynist

FYI don't rent Hercules from redbox, it only has the lossy audio. Didn't even watch it, called the disk in defective for a credit.


----------



## blazar

Hercules shouldnt be watched even if the bass is good...


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16260#post_24664043
> 
> 
> Hercules shouldnt be watched even if the bass is good...



Dang !!! Is it that bad ? I was thinking about giving it a spin along with 47 Ronin . Although no Bass in either !! But I don't want to waste 4 hours of my time and add hours on my equipment either if they are not worth it.


----------



## Mrkazador

47 Ronin is worth a watch if you're a fan of keanu reeves. I thought it was alright.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16260#post_24663954
> 
> 
> FYI don't rent Hercules from redbox, it only has the lossy audio. Didn't even watch it, called the disk in defective for a credit.




It's Lionsgate, so Netflix will be the same way. I'm certainly not going to buy it just to get lossless audio, so will just have to deal with lossy audio and renting unfortunately.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16260#post_24664160
> 
> 
> It's Lionsgate, so Netflix will be the same way. I'm certainly not going to buy it just to get lossless audio, so will just have to deal with lossy audio and renting unfortunately.



I will check my local family video, I think most of their movies are not the rental versions and I can at least look at the disk first to see it it is. I wouldn't be so irritated if it stated when I rented it that is was a rental version, I would have just chose not to rent it.


----------



## bori

I watched Hercules it wasnt that bad and it did have bass. I rented from redbox so just DD audio.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16260#post_24664124
> 
> 
> 47 Ronin is worth a watch if you're a fan of keanu reeves. I thought it was alright.



Same here. Not the best movie ever, but it wasn't that bad. Well, free rental from Redbox, so that might helped me.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16260#post_24664160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16260#post_24663954
> 
> 
> FYI don't rent Hercules from redbox, it only has the lossy audio. Didn't even watch it, called the disk in defective for a credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Lionsgate, so Netflix will be the same way. I'm certainly not going to buy it just to get lossless audio, so will just have to deal with lossy audio and renting unfortunately.
Click to expand...


Have never had that issue with rentals in the EU, must be a region A thing. Would irk me to no end though.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16280_40#post_24664215
> 
> 
> Same here. Not the best movie ever, but it wasn't that bad. Well, free rental from Redbox, so that might helped me.



This is good to hear as I been to busy to keep up with my Que and it showed up today







Glad to hear its not a total bust!


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16260#post_24664124
> 
> 
> 47 Ronin is worth a watch if you're a fan of keanu reeves. I thought it was alright.



I happen to like keanu Reeves in all 3-Matrix films. As a matter of fact I revisited Matrix and the Matrix Reloaded back to back this past weekend. In Matrix the BASS was on the weak side and OK. However Reloaded was 10-fold better with some slamming BASS and with a a lot more action !!

I'll finish with the Matrix Revolutions this upcoming weekend. Should be a real treat being that it is on the 4.5 star list.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16260#post_24664880
> 
> 
> I happen to like keanu Reeves in all 3-Matrix films. As a matter of fact I revisited Matrix and the Matrix Reloaded back to back this past weekend. In Matrix the BASS was on the weak side and OK. However Reloaded was 10-fold better with some slamming BASS and with a a lot more action !!
> 
> I'll finish with the Matrix Revolutions this upcoming weekend. Should be a real treat being that it is on the 4.5 star list.



Reloaded was my favorite of the series


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16260#post_24664754
> 
> 
> This is good to hear as I been to busy to keep up with my Que and it showed up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear its not a total bust!



Well, it wasn't to me. But, I don't mind Keanu's acting style (you know what I mean), it is based on a Japanese tale and I do like Japanese culture.


----------



## bori

Jeez u guys dogging out The legend of Hercules. But just finished watching 47ronin. That movie was worse then Hercules and had no bass. Hercules had better bass and better movie.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16260#post_24667341
> 
> 
> Jeez u guys dogging out The legend of Hercules. But just finished watching 47ronin. That movie was worse then Hercules and had no bass. Hercules had better bass and better movie.



The Sound Of Music had more bass than 47 Ronin!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I think the -10db of 47 ronin was 34hz lol or something rediculous


EDIT: make that 38hz. Wtf


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16260#post_24667588
> 
> 
> I think the -10db of 47 ronin was 34hz lol or something rediculous
> 
> 
> EDIT: make that 38hz. Wtf



I still wonder what it is for The Hobbit? Interested to see if that's even worse.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16260#post_24667512
> 
> 
> The Sound Of Music had more bass than 47 Ronin!



Going have to check it out. The movie was bad too.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16290#post_24667648
> 
> 
> I still wonder what it is for The Hobbit? Interested to see if that's even worse.


Well the desolation of smaug -10db is 26hz sooo. The hobbit must be around 30


----------



## mo949

oh boy, so its(47 ronin) a bad movie and has bad bass? that's a real loser. Doesn't score well in 3d either.


----------



## ambesolman

Bass or not, I don't do musicals.


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16290#post_24667701
> 
> 
> Well the desolation of smaug -10db is 26hz sooo. The hobbit must be around 30


Is Smaug better than the first one? Storywise? Just curious as I was gonna stream it off of Vudu tomorrow night.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16290#post_24668086
> 
> 
> 
> Is Smaug better than the first one? Storywise? Just curious as I was gonna stream it off of Vudu tomorrow night.


I thought so...a much faster pace.


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16290#post_24668109
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so...a much faster pace.


Thanks I will check it out tomorrow night


----------



## derrickdj1

47 Ronin is not a bass movie for people that are looking for ULF. The movie is partially based on a true story with magic and fantasy throw in like the Movie Noha. I gave it a 3.25/5 stars.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16290#post_24667658
> 
> 
> Going have to check it out. The movie was bad too.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16290#post_24668085
> 
> 
> Bass or not, I don't do musicals.



That was totally meant tongue in cheek. Sound Of Music is a musical from the 60s. There will be no bass!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16290#post_24668086
> 
> 
> Is Smaug better than the first one? Storywise? Just curious as I was gonna stream it off of Vudu tomorrow night.



Much better movie, IMO.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16290#post_24668347
> 
> 
> 
> That was totally meant tongue in cheek. Sound Of Music is a musical from the 60s. There will be no bass!
> 
> Much better movie, IMO.



Oh I know what it is, my comment still stands😉


----------



## Toe

For those who have seen both Warrior and V/H/S 2, which is the better overall bass experience?


----------



## mo949

Anyone seen doomsday on blu? Promises deep bass over at blu.co


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16300_100#post_24669043
> 
> 
> Anyone seen doomsday on blu? Promises deep bass over at blu.co


 

There are a few scenes that extend low but its pretty much a 30hz+ movie.


----------



## wyattroa

So spiderman 3 was on last night on FX. I decided to pop it in since i couldn't remember the last time I watched it. I only have a orb super 8 sub, but still when the sand man ends up in the partical machine..great. Can't wait for a new sub. I think i will play this clip when i get the new sub for reference. I am really leaning towards the HSU VTF-15H. Probably will go dual, should be a nice change from the orb 8.


----------



## detroit1

Spiderman 3 is one of the best sounding movies out there. I don't care what the frequencies area. That is a great sounding movie if you have high end equipment


there are multiple great sounding scenes, the Crane scene is awesome, the sandman scenes are great; the fight outside of the train with those punches are incredible as well


A great demo movie for sure


----------



## Hopinater


^ That's good to know, I'll have to watch it again now that I've got a better system up and running.


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16290#post_24669224
> 
> 
> There are a few scenes that extend low but its pretty much a 30hz+ movie.



thanks, looks like a rent then


----------



## raynist

Watched Space Battleship Yamoto last night. I question whether the soundtrack has .1 channel. Hardly any bass effects at all despite much spaceship action on screen. Only made it through 30 minutes though- horrible movie with horrible dubbed voices. Tried the Japanese audio but couldn't get into the story enough to want to read the subtitles.


Would like to see this one graphed, would be surprised if it had much below 50hz.


----------



## nube

No point in graphing it if you thought it had no bass.


----------



## digler84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wyattroa*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16290#post_24669595
> 
> 
> So spiderman 3 was on last night on FX. I decided to pop it in since i couldn't remember the last time I watched it. I only have a orb super 8 sub, but still when the sand man ends up in the partical machine..great. Can't wait for a new sub. I think i will play this clip when i get the new sub for reference. I am really leaning towards the HSU VTF-15H. Probably will go dual, should be a nice change from the orb 8.


 

that particle machine that creates sandman is pretty awesome for sure.  even when i had my pb10 it would fill the room.  i too may have to revisit this one now that i have dual xv15's


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16290#post_24671949
> 
> 
> No point in graphing it if you thought it had no bass.



From blu ray.com:


Otherwise, both tracks offer a glut of surround activity as well as some nicely boisterous LFE in the battle sequences.


Maybe I missed the LFE??


----------



## ambesolman

Just watched Percy Jackson: Sea of Monsters and thought it was pretty good! It may not measure as good as the first movie but running +5 hot didn't leave me feeling like I was missing anything, just not super low👍


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16290#post_24669224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16300_100#post_24669043
> 
> 
> Anyone seen doomsday on blu? Promises deep bass over at blu.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few scenes that extend low but its pretty much a 30hz+ movie.
Click to expand...


They also said Smaugs was deep and authoritative. I think the reviewers over there have 8 " subs @100W.

It seems every review they do over review they do over there never mentions anything negative about bass.


----------



## McStyvie

Sorry, above was in response to Cazadore saying blu ray. Com said the movie had deep bass... Stupid tapatalk


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mo949

I'll have to stop taking their word for it then :s


----------



## tvuong

Finally, about time for a very good bass movie: Pompeii.


----------



## |Tch0rT|




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16290#post_24673173
> 
> 
> Finally, about time for a very good bass movie: Pompeii.



When I saw that in the theater all I could think of when the volcano blew was "I wonder what that sounds like with my subs." The theater bass was lacking.


----------



## AJ72

Another revisit tonight "Nine" and what a great movie it is. Some awesome bass moments with "the machine".


----------



## wyattroa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16300_100#post_24672571
> 
> 
> that particle machine that creates sandman is pretty awesome for sure.  even when i had my pb10 it would fill the room.  i too may have to revisit this one now that i have dual xv15's


Yeah, love that scene now. If my wife was here she would think the orb super 8 is enough. Now when I order new subs in the next week she can really feel it..lol


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16290#post_24673760
> 
> 
> Another revisit tonight "Nine" and what a great movie it is. Some awesome bass moments with "the machine".



yup one of only 4 TRUE 5 star bass movies


----------



## wyattroa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16300_100#post_24673900
> 
> 
> yup one of only 4 TRUE 5 star bass movies


which are the 4 true 5 star movies?


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wyattroa*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16320#post_24673984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16300_100#post_24673900
> 
> 
> yup one of only 4 TRUE 5 star bass movies
> 
> 
> 
> which are the 4 true 5 star movies?
Click to expand...


See for yourself:

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/


----------



## wyattroa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16300_100#post_24673986
> 
> 
> See for yourself:
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/


Thanks!


----------



## AJ72

The Data Bass site is what inspired me to watch it again given the rating over there and have to agree it is worthy. I know the guys frequent here also and correct me if I'm wrong but didn't Star Trek get the Five Stars at Data Bass? IMO this seems out of place as it seems only a good bass flick to me unless it's referring to another Sta Treck film I'm yet to see? Others Are Hellboy2 (Hell Yeah!), Flight of the Phoenix (TIH just misses 5 stars but this doesn't?) with that great Plane Crash scene. I know the criteria are more specific and respect that but Star Trek seems to be overstated.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16320#post_24674014
> 
> 
> The Data Bass site is what inspired me to watch it again given the rating over there and have to agree it is worthy. I know the guys frequent here also and correct me if I'm wrong but didn't Star Trek get the Five Stars at Data Bass? IMO this seems out of place as it seems only a good bass flick to me unless it's referring to another Sta Treck film I'm yet to see? Others Are Hellboy2 (Hell Yeah!), Flight of the Phoenix (TIH just misses 5 stars but this doesn't?) with that great Plane Crash scene. I know the criteria are more specific and respect that but Star Trek seems to be overstated.



There's usually very little difference between a 5-Star movie and a 4.75-Star movie in the Data-Bass measurements. It's incredibly hard for a movie to have high enough levels, low enough extension, and the huge dynamics to meet the 5-Star criteria; only a few will do it. Then, it also has to be a crowd-pleaser to garner the execution rating. Very few movies will do this, but there's often not much separating movies in the top two categories. Rest assured that anything with a 4-Star rating and above in the Data-Bass measurements will be a very solid bass movie.


As for Star Trek (2009), it measures shockingly well. It hits all the right notes - it's loud, low, and very dynamic - though it does have clipped waveforms in all of the warp effects, IIRC. To get the most out of this one, you'll probably need properly EQ'd sealed subs that go below 10Hz, but it does have plenty for the ported crowd, too.


We all have different opinions on stuff. That's why we now have objective measurements of bass in movies. Thanks to maxmercy for this awesome apples-to-apples comparison tool!


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16290#post_24673760
> 
> 
> Another revisit tonight "Nine" and what a great movie it is. Some awesome bass moments with "the machine".



I just recently watched it too. Excellent movie. Definitely good sound and especially the bass.


----------



## shpitz

9, what an awesome movie! When it came out watched the DVD with my son, he was 8 then. I thought it was a cool animated movie to watch, little I knew it was so not for kids: death, apocalypse, survival, doomsday. Awesome movie, highly recommend.


I should re-watch with the bluray version. Didn't have good HT back then so can't comment on audio.


----------



## AJ72

I will be buying the bluray today!


----------



## mo949

Cool. Just added 9 to the queue.


----------



## Reddig

9 is indeed a great movie. Have it on BD and re watch it all the time.


----------



## capricorn kid

9 has some great audio.....the bass is strong and deep !!! Highly recommended.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16320#post_24675679
> 
> 
> I should re-watch with the bluray version. Didn't have good HT back then so can't comment on audio.


You should definitely get the BD and crank it on your newer system. Guaranteed not to disappoint in audio and BASS !!!


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16320#post_24677677
> 
> 
> You *shouldn't* definitely get the BD and crank it on your newer system. Guaranteed not to disappoint in audio and BASS !!!


Didn't you mean "should"?


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16320#post_24675936
> 
> 
> 9 is indeed a great movie. Have it on BD and re watch it all the time.


Ordered.  $9.....fitting









 

Also, another plug for Hellboy II.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16320#post_24678108
> 
> 
> Ordered.  $9.....fitting
> 
> 
> Also, another plug for Hellboy II.


Nice that Is fitting!


----------



## McStyvie

Another plug for hell boy AND Nine.










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Torqdog*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16320#post_24678059
> 
> 
> Didn't you mean "should"?


Yes and thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## MACCA350

Pompeii










Cheers


----------



## raynist

Was flowers of war ever measured? Watching it now and there seems to be strong bass around 20hz


----------



## tvuong

Great weekend started out with Pompeii last night and tonight with I, Frankenstein (from the maker of Underworld) with great bass and great depth 3D


----------



## billpan

Has anyone compared Jurassic park the lost world blu and region 1 dvd?watched the blu last night and thought it was filtered compared to the dvd.


----------



## matthewa

Finally got around to watching Battleship, don't know how deep it rates, but the intensity of bass throughout was crazy. Also watched another movie had a few nice sweeps in it was The Fifth Estate, it's about wiki leaks so don't expect continuous bass throughout


----------



## GPBURNS











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16320#post_24680233
> 
> 
> Pompeii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matthewa*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16320#post_24680554
> 
> 
> Finally got around to watching Battleship, don't know how deep it rates, but the intensity of bass throughout was crazy. Also watched another movie had a few nice sweeps in it was The Fifth Estate, it's about wiki leaks so don't expect continuous bass throughout



battleship was completely neutered in LFE - refer to data-bass


----------



## matthewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16300_50#post_24680570
> 
> 
> battleship was completely neutered in LFE - refer to data-bass


Ha, thought Id be off, back in my box


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matthewa*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16320#post_24680582
> 
> 
> Ha, thought Id be off, back in my box



maybe not - I think there was some torrent version floating around that was absolute beast

and the Blu-ray got the axe-

did you play the Blu-ray?


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16320#post_24680570
> 
> 
> battleship was completely neutered in LFE - refer to data-bass



Thought the bass supported the movie pretty well regardless. Not a bad popcorn flick either.


----------



## derrickdj1

Battleship had the potential to be a great LFE movie and missed the mark. It is loud but, the ULF is just not there. I watch 10,000 BC's the other day and the scene with the mammoths was great. Lot of LF stuff in that scene although I have not seen any measurements. I think the room has a lot to do with which movies really shake a particular HT due to room resonants properties.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16320#post_24689730
> 
> 
> Battleship had the potential to be a great LFE movie and missed the mark. It is loud but, the ULF is just not there. I watch 10,000 BC's the other day and the scene with the mammoths was great. Lot of LF stuff in that scene although I have not seen any measurements. I think the room has a lot to do with which movies really shake a particular HT due to room resonants properties.



I feel the same way about Avatar on BD with the home tree scene !! HUGE OPPORTUNITY for some deep slamming BASS !!


----------



## GLBright

Pretty sure room/boundary effects are movie independent. Now if a particular movie has a soundtrack that happens to excite the nodes and nulls in just the right way then one could be in LF heaven. But I would not place the blame/credit on the room, just on the guy who did the LFE mix. Every room responds to all stimuli exactly the same all the time until someone changes something.


----------



## wse


Mama


----------



## bori

So what did you guys grade the new Hobbit movie for bass?


----------



## conquritall

Honesty the hobbit is no match for Lotr in the bass department. I expected so much. Its a great mix overall. But the bass department leaves something to be desired.


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conquritall*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24691460
> 
> 
> Honesty the hobbit is no match for Lotr in the bass department. I expected so much. Its a great mix overall. But the bass department leaves something to be desired.


That's sad. Such a wasted opportunity for great bass.


----------



## conquritall

I agree. Especially when Smaug is formally introduced. Its not as filtered as unexpected journey but they dropped the ball again with desolation. At least there's movies like e nders game to scratch the LFE itch.


----------



## mo949

I've recently refreshed my copy of the Last Samurai to the bluray that includes the lossless track based on people noticing LFE improvements as well as other audio niceties, it'll probably be a few weeks before I can revisit it though :/. Anyone notice a difference in the LFE of Last Samurai between the DD+ 5.1 and Dolby TrueHD bluray editions?


----------



## bori

The hobbits dragon scene is actually good for bass


----------



## Beefwahl

I made some "9" costumes for Halloween 2010. I forgot to install the all-important beverage straw in the mask though







. Great movie and definitely a room-shaker!


----------



## derrickdj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24692958
> 
> 
> I've recently refreshed my copy of the Last Samurai to the bluray that includes the lossless track based on people noticing LFE improvements as well as other audio niceties, it'll probably be a few weeks before I can revisit it though :/. Anyone notice a difference in the LFE of Last Samurai between the DD+ 5.1 and Dolby TrueHD bluray editions?



If the last version was DD +, the lossless format will have more dynamic range. DD + is a lossy track than was compressed and fit into a smaller bandwidth.


9 is a great film all around and in the bass department. It is worth buying and putting into your collection.


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beefwahl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24693678
> 
> 
> I made some "9" costumes for Halloween 2010. I forgot to install the all-important beverage straw in the mask though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Great movie and definitely a room-shaker!




Nice.


How many times did you have to explain your costumes to people?


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24693718
> 
> 
> If the last version was DD +, the lossless format will have more dynamic range. DD + is a lossy track than was compressed and fit into a smaller bandwidth.
> 
> 
> 9 is a great film all around and in the bass department. It is worth buying and putting into your collection.



I just cancelled my rental of 9 and ordered it on amazon. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24693758
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> How many times did you have to explain your costumes to people?



I bet they were telling him "cool, Little Big Planet"


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24693718
> 
> 
> If the last version was DD +, the lossless format will have more dynamic range. DD + is a lossy track than was compressed and fit into a smaller bandwidth.
> 
> 
> 9 is a great film all around and in the bass department. It is worth buying and putting into your collection.



Probably a bit of an oversimplification. Lossy tracks will affect upper frequencies much more than LFE. Those frequencies don't take up nearly as much bandwidth on the disk and have a lossless track doesn't automatically make the bass better (see Master and Commander). Only way to tell is by comparing/measuring them.


----------



## nube

Any upcoming bass movies to look forward to besides Pompeii, Vampire Academy, Stalingrad, and I, Frankenstein? Maybe Lone Survivor and the new Robocop?


I thought Desolation of Smaug was weak because, even with the 25Hz-filtered dragon's voice, there were no big bass moments.


And, as wth718 said, lossless doesn't improve the bass response of a movie's mix in any meaningful way compared to lossy - fractions of a dB in dynamics and levels, at most - given the same mix.


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24693933
> 
> 
> Probably a bit of an oversimplification. Lossy tracks will affect upper frequencies much more than LFE. Those frequencies don't take up nearly as much bandwidth on the disk and have a lossless track doesn't automatically make the bass better (see Master and Commander). Only way to tell is by comparing/measuring them.



wasn't the master and commander lossless actually a different mix though than the lossy one it got compared to?


----------



## Mrkazador

I think someone said lone survivor had decent bass a while back.


----------



## conquritall

Im looking forward to seeing how Robocop I Frankenstein and lone survivor hold up in my set up.


----------



## derrickdj1

DD + is compressed where DTS Master and Dolb True HD is not. DD+ is meant for streaming media and a smaller bandwidth is used. This is just like audio with FLAC compared to mp3. I will take the disc any day over the streaming version of a film. The advantage of streaming is convenience.


----------



## FilmMixer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24693718
> 
> 
> If the last version was DD +, the lossless format will have more dynamic range. DD + is a lossy track than was compressed and fit into a smaller bandwidth.



Sorry. You are incorrect.


Lossy and lossless have nothing to do with dynamic range.


DD+, TrueHD and DTS-HD MA will have the same dynamic range when using the same bit depth... As will DD.


The measurable (objective) audible difference between a 640kbps DD+ track and it's TrueHD counterpart is around less than 1/10 of 1%.


----------



## tvuong

I watched lone survivor last week and nothing stood out. Pompeii and I Frankenstein I also watched last week had very good bass.


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24693959
> 
> 
> Any upcoming bass movies to look forward to besides Pompeii, Vampire Academy, Stalingrad, and I, Frankenstein? Maybe Lone Survivor and the new Robocop?
> 
> 
> I thought Desolation of Smaug was weak because, even with the 25Hz-filtered dragon's voice, there were no big bass moments.
> 
> 
> And, as wth718 said, lossless doesn't improve the bass response of a movie's mix in any meaningful way compared to lossy - fractions of a dB in dynamics and levels, at most - given the same mix.


Walking with the Enemy


----------



## nube

Thanks, Skylinestar. That one looks to have a solid sound crew, but when's the due date on it? Maybe winter of this year? Maybe never? It premiered at the box office in Oct of 2013, and was re-released just a couple weeks ago, and bombed in both cases?


After his performance in such notable bass movies as TDK, OHF, and B:LA, I expected a LOT more from an Aaron Eckhart film...no such luck this time with I, Frankenstein. Pompeii is a much better bass movie. While it won't be winning any awards, it's also a better movie, though not by much. Jon Snow is a terrible actor, and the lead actress looks (and acts) like a brunette Paris Hilton.


----------



## bori

Finished watching the Hobbit movie. Not bad on the bass department. Nothing to write home about but movie was so much better than the first one. The surround sound was excellent.


----------



## atad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24693959
> 
> *Any upcoming bass movies to look forward to* besides Pompeii, Vampire Academy, Stalingrad, and I, Frankenstein? Maybe Lone Survivor and the new Robocop?
> 
> 
> I thought Desolation of Smaug was weak because, even with the 25Hz-filtered dragon's voice, there were no big bass moments.
> 
> 
> And, as wth718 said, lossless doesn't improve the bass response of a movie's mix in any meaningful way compared to lossy - fractions of a dB in dynamics and levels, at most - given the same mix.



I think people on this thread will be happy with 3 Days to Kill.


----------



## wyattroa

Just picked up hellboy 2 new and sealed for $3.50 and 9 New and sealed for $6 on ebay. FLight of the Phoenix is on its was also. Only have watched these on regular TV. Wont watch them until I get my new system put in and my new sub in.

Robert


----------



## zero zero seven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24695222
> 
> 
> Thanks, Skylinestar. That one looks to have a solid sound crew, but when's the due date on it? Maybe winter of this year? Maybe never? It premiered at the box office in Oct of 2013, and was re-released just a couple weeks ago, and bombed in both cases?
> 
> 
> After his performance in such notable bass movies as TDK, OHF, and B:LA, I expected a LOT more from an Aaron Eckhart film...no such luck this time with I, Frankenstein. Pompeii is a much better bass movie. While it won't be winning any awards, it's also a better movie, though not by much. Jon Snow is a terrible actor, and the lead actress looks (and acts) like a brunette Paris Hilton.


The lead actress is Emily Browning, Baby Doll from Sucker Punch. And the lead actor is not Jon Snow whoever he is but Kit Harington .

 

You're right about I, Frankenstein Nube, terrible.


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmMixer*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24695128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD+, TrueHD and DTS-HD MA will have the same dynamic range when using the same bit depth... As will DD.



and they rarely are encoded with the same bit depth, if ever on our bluray releases? but more often the lossless added to the bluray release is a (better nearfield) remix as well?


ie if I upgrade from my dvd to bluray for the new lossless mix, it usually is a real upgrade, correct? it certainly sounds that way to me, but audio memory as it is...


----------



## jcwhammie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24696628
> 
> 
> ie if I upgrade from my dvd to bluray for the new lossless mix, it usually is a real upgrade, correct? it certainly sounds that way to me, but audio memory as it is...



'Usually' is the key word. There should be a little more detail on the lossless version. But in instances like Master and Commander the lfe is, per all accounts, better on the DVD than the bluray. They filtered it on the bluray.


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcwhammie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24696748
> 
> 
> 'Usually' is the key word. There should be a little more detail on the lossless version. But in instances like Master and Commander the lfe is, per all accounts, better on the DVD than the bluray. They filtered it on the bluray.



that's right. Which kind of gets me to the other question, that means it was remixed and didn't just have the encoding changed? Some of the elements certainly sound better on the remixed bluray version aside from the LFE.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zero zero seven*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24696191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24695222
> 
> 
> Thanks, Skylinestar. That one looks to have a solid sound crew, but when's the due date on it? Maybe winter of this year? Maybe never? It premiered at the box office in Oct of 2013, and was re-released just a couple weeks ago, and bombed in both cases?
> 
> 
> 
> After his performance in such notable bass movies as TDK, OHF, and B:LA, I expected a LOT more from an Aaron Eckhart film...no such luck this time with I, Frankenstein. Pompeii is a much better bass movie. While it won't be winning any awards, it's also a better movie, though not by much. Jon Snow is a terrible actor, and the lead actress looks (and acts) like a brunette Paris Hilton.
> 
> 
> 
> The lead actress is Emily Browning, Baby Doll from Sucker Punch. And the lead actor is not Jon Snow whoever he is but Kit Harington .
> 
> 
> You're right about I, Frankenstein Nube, terrible.
Click to expand...


Check out Kit Harington's IMDb page , scroll down to "Game of Thrones," and check out his character name. He's Jon Snow.










Back on topic, early reports show Lone Survivor to be a bass monster, but only if you have sealed subs. Absolutely HUGE, long sine waves centered at 6Hz throughout the movie. Not much above that until the same thing mirrored at 19Hz, then back to not much but rising response from 20-30Hz.


----------



## conquritall

Ive heard lone survivor is an awesome movie. Although my subwoofers will go nowhere near as low as those frequencies im all the more intrigued from an A/V point of view.


----------



## zero zero seven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16380#post_24696866
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Kit Harington's IMDb page , scroll down to "Game of Thrones," and check out his character name. He's Jon Snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what you mean, I don't watch the show.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24696763
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcwhammie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24696748
> 
> 
> 'Usually' is the key word. There should be a little more detail on the lossless version. But in instances like Master and Commander the lfe is, per all accounts, better on the DVD than the bluray. They filtered it on the bluray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's right. Which kind of gets me to the other question, that means it was remixed and didn't just have the encoding changed? Some of the elements certainly sound better on the remixed bluray version aside from the LFE.
Click to expand...


I have both. I did an a/b comparison a while back. The bass is noticeably better on the DVD and the overall sound (especially the surround) is noticeably better on the blu-ray. Sucks that we don't have both on the same disc.


----------



## jcwhammie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16380#post_24697260
> 
> 
> I have both. I did an a/b comparison a while back. The bass is noticeably better on the DVD and the overall sound (especially the surround) is noticeably better on the blu-ray. Sucks that we don't have both on the same disc.



Tom,

I have this movie in my Netflix disc que. Should I go with the bluray or DVD? Not sure if it matters, but I have 2 outlaw lfm-1 pluses. I say that because I doubt I get much if anything under 18hz. Any idea where the bluray rolls off?


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24696763
> 
> 
> that's right. Which kind of gets me to the other question, that means it was remixed and didn't just have the encoding changed? Some of the elements certainly sound better on the remixed bluray version aside from the LFE.



running the track(s) through a high pass filter does not require getting one's hand on the stems and remixing the whole movie. I don't recall seeing any indication the M&C was remixed for BD.


I'm pretty sure I was able to hear differences (mostly in high frequency-heavy sounds) between DVD and BD PCM/lossless versions of the same movie(s) when I first got my BD player. It is at least possible that I actually could . . .


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcwhammie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16380#post_24697503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16380#post_24697260
> 
> 
> I have both. I did an a/b comparison a while back. The bass is noticeably better on the DVD and the overall sound (especially the surround) is noticeably better on the blu-ray. Sucks that we don't have both on the same disc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom,
> 
> I have this movie in my Netflix disc que. Should I go with the bluray or DVD? Not sure if it matters, but I have 2 outlaw lfm-1 pluses. I say that because I doubt I get much if anything under 18hz. Any idea where the bluray rolls off?
Click to expand...


Someone graphed the two of them and posted them together. I have it bookmarked at home. I guess it's what you are in the mood for. If you want more ooomph in the bass watch the DVD. If you want better picture and over all sound go with the blu-ray. That'll be the question I ask myself the next time I watch it.


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16380#post_24697523
> 
> 
> running the track(s) through a high pass filter does not require getting one's hand on the stems and remixing the whole movie.



Normally the bluray treatment gets its own mix in the lossless audio department. What makes you think they just highpassed it and left everything else alone?


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16380#post_24697623
> 
> 
> Someone graphed the two of them and posted them together. I have it bookmarked at home. I guess it's what you are in the mood for. If you want more ooomph in the bass watch the DVD. If you want better picture and over all sound go with the blu-ray. That'll be the question I ask myself the next time I watch it.



That reflects the way I feel about it too. Also, I saw a site with screenshot comparisons showing how the bluray video job wasn't all it could be and in many cases was close to the DVD PQ. They really owe this great movie a new edition with better/fixed low end sound AND a better video transfer.


A sequel would be nice too....


----------



## jcwhammie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16380#post_24697623
> 
> 
> Someone graphed the two of them and posted them together. I have it bookmarked at home. I guess it's what you are in the mood for. If you want more ooomph in the bass watch the DVD. If you want better picture and over all sound go with the blu-ray. That'll be the question I ask myself the next time I watch it.



I found this, which was posted by tobefrank in 2010. I didn't get the time stamp.

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d117/fhriley/mc2.gif


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atad*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24695750
> 
> 
> I think people on this thread will be happy with 3 Days to Kill.


Cool. It's on my list to watch this weekend along with the new Robocop.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16380#post_24697676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16380#post_24697623
> 
> 
> Someone graphed the two of them and posted them together. I have it bookmarked at home. I guess it's what you are in the mood for. If you want more ooomph in the bass watch the DVD. If you want better picture and over all sound go with the blu-ray. That'll be the question I ask myself the next time I watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reflects the way I feel about it too. Also, I saw a site with screenshot comparisons showing how the bluray video job wasn't all it could be and in many cases was close to the DVD PQ. They really owe this great movie a new edition with better/fixed low end sound AND a better video transfer.
> 
> 
> A sequel would be nice too....
Click to expand...


Here is the graph that I was referring to. Quite a difference:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160#post_23328275 


It is an excellent movie and a remaster (done correctly) would be nice. Don't think there would be a sequel though. If I remember correctly there is a series of books and the movie was taken from most of them not leaving much for a second movie. But then, that wouldn't stop Hollywood if there was money to be made.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16380#post_24698283
> 
> 
> Here is the graph that I was referring to. Quite a difference:
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160#post_23328275
> 
> 
> It is an excellent movie and a remaster (done correctly) would be nice. Don't think there would be a sequel though. If I remember correctly there is a series of books and the movie was taken from most of them not leaving much for a second movie. But then, that wouldn't stop Hollywood if there was money to be made.



They'll probably just revamp it in space or something.


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16380#post_24698525
> 
> 
> They'll probably just revamp it in space or something.



lol. As long as its in 3D and has plenty of bass I'll likely buy it too


----------



## bossobass

I graphed the DVD v BR of M&C and made the gif as well:

http://picasion.com/i/23CiD/  


I also found several others with 10dB level differences like THOR, but M&C was the most neutered regarding loss of extension in the BR release over the DVD. Like a different movie.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wyattroa*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24695879
> 
> 
> Just picked up hellboy 2 new and sealed for $3.50 and 9 New and sealed for $6 on ebay. FLight of the Phoenix is on its was also. Only have watched these on regular TV. Wont watch them until I get my new system put in and my new sub in.
> 
> Robert


Well ,

You will be in for a real treat then !!


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16380#post_24698283
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the graph that I was referring to. Quite a difference:
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/8160#post_23328275
> 
> 
> It is an excellent movie and a remaster (done correctly) would be nice. Don't think there would be a sequel though. I*f I remember correctly there is a series of books and the movie was taken from most of them not leaving much for a second movie.* But then, that wouldn't stop Hollywood if there was money to be made.


Believe it or not I actually read the entire series about two or three years ago (about 16 books if memory serves). The movie was a combination of material from the books with a bit of Hollywood artistic license mixed in. If they wanted they could easily make many many sequels with the left over material from the series if they so wanted. And I agree, the movie was very good so I wish they would make some sequels.


----------



## bori

Watching Metallica Through the Never. Bassgasm!


----------



## McStyvie

Finally got to Dredd, very nice bass in that and the Conjuring is the only film to date I have seen where I enjoyed bass for effect.

I usually don't like it if it isn't tied to action on screen, but really well done there, and holy crap, is it freaky. Some hair raising moments!


I have the songs from through the never on Spotify, but haven't checked them yet, will do tomorrow, wonder if the bass is as good.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## eNoize

  


Horrible, horrible movie, but surprisingly decent bass although it never digs below 32Hz with any authority.

 


Here's that 32Hz spike, which only happens for a few seconds at around the 01:20:35 mark when a helicopter shows up.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16380#post_24702905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible, horrible movie, but surprisingly decent bass although it never digs below 32Hz with any authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's that 32Hz spike, which only happens for a few seconds at around the 01:20:35 mark when a helicopter shows up.



Enois, I disagree about it being surprisingly decent. I thought the bass was anemic throughout, but I am pretty particular about that sort of thing.







You'll like the new Robocop and Lone Survivor more, much more. And Pompeii! Whew!


I also noted that your reviews are now linking the graphs. You should give credit to maxmercy when you post one on a for-profit review, like I mentioned. Or, even better, just link to the full boat of measurements on each movie over there!


----------



## raynist

Just rewatched superman returns. Amazing that the bass was so great in that movie and man of steel is such a dud...


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16400_40#post_24703180
> 
> 
> Just rewatched superman returns. Amazing that the bass was so great in that movie and man of steel is such a dud...



Any man with 3 Triax"s should never again complain about a movie with or without bass as that would be an oxymoron











Ha! kidding of course! I did a second viewing of MoS a while back a found it faired better for my personal take but I shall have to put Returns in the que as its been a good while since I've seen it


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16380#post_24703204
> 
> 
> Any man with 3 Triax"s should never again complain about a movie with or without bass as that would be an oxymoron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! kidding of course! I did a second viewing of MoS a while back a found it faired better for my personal take but I shall have to put Returns in the que as its been a good while since I've seen it



Oh, I need to update my signature - I have 4 Triax's.


----------



## wth718

Have to eat a little crow on Lone Survivor. I should have suspected something was up when the copy I saw some weeks back was the only one out at the time. It was weird, though, because the picture and sound were pristine, just had the low end lopped off. Just watched it again--definite buy for me, regardless of how well its ratings shake out. Great low end in spots (especially the choppers), great sound, REFERENCE quality picture quality, and an excellent movie to boot.


----------



## nube

No worries on your purchase, wth718. It's got upper echelon written all over it, though it goes about it in kinda an odd way for a bass movie. Those choppers @ 6Hz & 19Hz are monstrous - we're talking F'ing Irene monstrous EDIT: significantly better/longer than F'ing Irene! - but otherwise there's literally almost nothing below 25Hz.


----------



## AJ72

"The Grey" Plane crash is pretty decent. There should be more plane crashes in films.


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16380#post_24697260
> 
> 
> I have both. I did an a/b comparison a while back. The bass is noticeably better on the DVD and the overall sound (especially the surround) is noticeably better on the blu-ray. Sucks that we don't have both on the same disc.



Get the region 4 bluray (australian release), it has the bottom end intact.


----------



## audiofan1

Went in for an odd double feature with "Walking with Dinosaurs" and "Star Trek V " which is probably the least favorite by Trek fans standards but boast some decent bass compared to the rest of the originals and has a musical score throughout I love a nice watch for sure on Blu if your a fan. Walking with had a few moments as well that were nice but I watched it around -18 but still got some good impact that energized the room


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16400_40#post_24703275
> 
> 
> Oh, I need to update my signature - I have 4 Triax's.


































Wow!


I mean


----------



## DrMichael

This thread is hurting my bank account!


----------



## Toe

Has Seal Team 8 been measured anywhere? Watched this last night and it's loaded with LFE. Seemed to go fairly deep as well. Curious to see some measurements. Fun LFE fix for sure......movie was totally silly I thought, but it was a fun HT ride.


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrMichael*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24703826
> 
> 
> This thread is hurting my bank account!


AVS in general is hurting my bank account.


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrMichael*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24703826
> 
> 
> This thread is hurting my bank account!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24703942
> 
> 
> AVS in general is hurting my bank account.


Ah c'mon guys, it's just AVS friends helping friends spend money.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24703890
> 
> 
> Has Seal Team 8 been measured anywhere? Watched this last night and it's loaded with LFE. Seemed to go fairly deep as well. Curious to see some measurements. Fun LFE fix for sure......movie was totally silly I thought, but it was a fun HT ride.



Good to hear I rented this DVD last night.


----------



## bori

Watching robocop has great audio and good bass.


----------



## Fatshaft

Looking forward to seeing Robocop

Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## 04rex

Watched Elysium last night. Anybody else disappointed by the bass?? There were so many opportunities to have amazing bass but there wasn't that much.


Movie itself was ok.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *04rex*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24705576
> 
> 
> Watched Elysium last night. Anybody else disappointed by the bass?? There were so many opportunities to have amazing bass but there wasn't that much.
> 
> 
> Movie itself was ok.


The bass is Elysium is unreal. Very deep and used a lot. But....it's very low level so just bumpy the sub level up 3db and hang on


----------



## 04rex

Ahh. I see. I didn't have my volume too high. Maybe that was the reason. Usually at that volume the bass for typical high bass movies is still great though. Weird.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *04rex*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16400_40#post_24705576
> 
> 
> Watched Elysium last night. Anybody else disappointed by the bass?? There were so many opportunities to have amazing bass but there wasn't that much.
> 
> 
> Movie itself was ok.



This is top stuff for bass extension and the mix as well as mentioned some found a sub bump to give a sought after desired effect, I found the levels perfect for the mix .


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *04rex*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24705576
> 
> 
> Watched Elysium last night. Anybody else disappointed by the bass?? There were so many opportunities to have amazing bass but there wasn't that much.
> 
> 
> Movie itself was ok.



Agree with you on this one with the caveat that I possibly should've watched with the bass run hotter than I normally do. I do have ported subs which could have also been a factor. I would rate the movie as okay too. Nothng special especially with those Sth African accents.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16400_100#post_24704815
> 
> 
> Watching robocop has great audio and good bass.


 

There is a few scenes that has some nice 17hz effects.


----------



## raynist

Watched Elekra tonight, had not watched this since probably 2007. Very good, deep bass. Movie was better than I remembered, maybe because of Jennifer Garner in tight skimpy outfits.


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24705804
> 
> 
> Agree with you on this one with the caveat that I possibly should've watched with the bass run hotter than I normally do. I do have ported subs which could have also been a factor. I would rate the movie as okay too. Nothng special especially with those Sth African accents.



how are ported subs a factor for the poor bass?


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24704815
> 
> 
> Watching robocop has great audio and good bass.



The latest one? I saw that in IMAX and the bass was unreal and can't wait to watch it at home.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24706284
> 
> 
> how are ported subs a factor for the poor bass?



Elysium has A LOT of infrasonic whatever you call it ELF bass. Stuff near and below the threshold we can hear. It creates bas that you can feel and will make your couch rumble and windows flutter. But you need sealed subwoofers for that. Ported subs are tuned and roll off like a cliff below the tune. Prob around 15hz if I remember he has two passive JTR captivators. Lost of people could care less about the bass that low. Not in this thread lol! I have dual Seaton Submersives and get high SPL down to 8hz. Elysium was cool but I wish they mixed in more 40-70hz bass. IMO movies with just high bass (above around 30-35hz) are lacking. And movies with just mostly low bass below 35hz are lacking. For whats its worth I, and I think most, if I had to choose would take the high bass above 30hz as we can hear it and it gives "most" of the bass experience and impact. I like the low stuff and feel an eliment is missing when its filtered out. anyhow


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24706284
> 
> 
> how are ported subs a factor for the poor bass?



My subs (ported) roll off (HPF engaged) at 17-18Hz (JTR Caps port tune). Elysium is known to contain sub 17-18Hz content which could "possibly" have impacted on my experience with this movie although I can't be sure. Not on my list of go to bass movies but plenty of others like this movie.


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24706294
> 
> 
> Elysium has A LOT of infrasonic whatever you call it ELF bass. Stuff near and below the threshold we can hear. It creates bas that you can feel and will make your couch rumble and windows flutter. But you need sealed subwoofers for that. Ported subs are tuned and roll off like a cliff below the tune. Prob around 15hz if I remember he has two passive JTR captivators. Lost of people could care less about the bass that low. Not in this thread lol! I have dual Seaton Submersives and get high SPL down to 8hz. Elysium was cool but I wish they mixed in more 40-70hz bass. IMO movies with just high bass (above around 30-35hz) are lacking. And movies with just mostly low bass below 35hz are lacking. For whats its worth I, and I think most, if I had to choose would take the high bass above 30hz as we can hear it and it gives "most" of the bass experience and impact. I like the low stuff and feel an eliment is missing when its filtered out. anyhow



ahh, got it. These infrasonic bass levels you mentioned, is that what most people are looking for in this thread? My subs don't go anywhere near that low so I'm wondering if this thread may not be for me, since I probably won't hear what everyone else does. I have 2 svs pb-10 and a pb-1000.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24706314
> 
> 
> ahh, got it. These infrasonic bass levels you mentioned, is that what most people are looking for in this thread? My subs don't go anywhere near that low so I'm wondering if this thread may not be for me, since I probably won't hear what everyone else does. I have 2 svs pb-10 and a pb-1000.



There are not many who can enjoy Elysium as it is meant to be heard. There are plenty of movies with 20-40hz content that we can all enjoy, in fact, a lot of movies have some for everyone and these are the kind I like best. Those that hit the full spectrum at once have the greatest impact for me.


----------



## bear123


I think the effect of frequencies below 16 Hz are over rated.  Even with ported subs that play well to 16 Hz, I don't think you are going to miss much.  Just my opinion, but in my personal experience, and from what I have heard from several others, 15 and under just does not have very much effect, even at very high SPL.  Having said that, unless you are listening at reference, you won't even get the barely noticeable effects that those low frequencies give anyhow.  I am sure some will disagree, but it makes me wonder why someone with eight $1000 sealed 18" drivers would switch to ported to increase their output above 16 Hz?


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24706314
> 
> 
> ahh, got it. These infrasonic bass levels you mentioned, is that what most people are looking for in this thread? My subs don't go anywhere near that low so I'm wondering if this thread may not be for me, since I probably won't hear what everyone else does. I have 2 svs pb-10 and a pb-1000.



Definitely in the right place teckademic. My system doesn't do infrasonic and I get huge enjoyment from movies mentioned in this thread. Most hard hitting scenes usually cover a spectrum of the frequency range anyway. A section of the scene will be infrasonic but usually accompanied with plenty of above infrasonic level. Most of the waterfall graphs with the best bass moments as documented by the guys here and Data Bass site show 18-20Hz is strongly represented (the epicentre if you like). There are exceptions to this of course. The only scene I can think of which I don't get much from is the Irene scene in Black Hawk Down but that is only experienced by a microscopic proportion of the community here who have more cones than woodstock. If the specs on your subs are true you would be experiencing a similar range to what I get but obviously the impact of those scenes would be different.


----------



## teckademic

yea, I don't get much from the Irene scene as well or that one scene from Olympus Has Fallen with the plane, drove myself nuts trying to "feel" what everyone else was with those scenes and even started to doubt my system capabilities, but in the end just felt that this thread was out of my league, but if there is content here for everyone then i''ll definitely stick around. Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24706580
> 
> 
> I think the effect of frequencies below 16 Hz are over rated.  Even with ported subs that play well to 16 Hz, I don't think you are going to miss much.  Just my opinion, but in my personal experience, and from what I have heard from several others, 15 and under just does not have very much effect, even at very high SPL.  Having said that, unless you are listening at reference, you won't even get the barely noticeable effects that those low frequencies give anyhow.  I am sure some will disagree, but it makes me wonder why someone with eight $1000 sealed 18" drivers would switch to ported to increase their output above 16 Hz?



Do you know for certain that they are overrated?


There are a lot of naysayers who just spout the conventional wisdom that we can't hear below 20Hz, or we only experience those frequencies with pressure-sensitive parts of our bodies, but they never provide actual evidence for those claims in any form; instead they present it as fact that we must take blindly. There's a lot of scientific evidence, however, that we can hear those frequencies _in addition to_ experiencing them in other ways. Maybe you can't, or maybe you've just never heard them in an environment where you can know what they are.


If you'd like to review the evidence, please read the links and supporting documentation completely here: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1334237/lab-gruppen-fp14000-clone-amplifiers/2970#post_23334094 . It's very cut and dry - measured in more than 20 studies published in peer-reviewed scientific journals since 1930, every single clinical test of hearing (not merely sensing or feeling) below 20Hz proves that it exists in the majority of humans, and the Fletcher & Munson curves have been extended below 20Hz as a result.


The problem is, there's no right or wrong on the original question of whether or not those frequencies are "overrated," except to those who absolutely do or do not notice a difference when listening to a system capable of reproducing those frequencies Everyone who just has an opinion without it being educated by experiencing a verified flat-to-single-digits-at-high-levels system can't really say, now, can they? They're all just speculating. This isn't to create an exclusionary club or division, but since the science says that both hearing it and experiencing it in other ways is real, it'd require a LOT of ego or hubris on anyone's part to say, with certainty, that it doesn't matter, ESPECIALLY if they haven't ever experienced it properly reproduced.


For those of us who have experienced such a system, and who DO notice when those frequencies are left out (and I suspect there are many more of us than you might think, as Bossobass's HPF tests anecdotally confirm), they're so critical as to maybe be the most important part of the bass content (my opinion). They certainly will not make a poor presentation good, but they add reality to a film's bass content that mirrors what we hear in every day events, if not always involving spaceship warps, aliens, dragons, explosions, 50 caliber guns, or attack helicopters.


There's still a ton of energy below 20Hz in nearly everything we do, from closing doors and the footsteps on the second floor, to wind in our ears and the impact of things on the ground near us, to HVAC and other electric motors around the house & work, to cars, trucks and trains, to aircraft & helicopters overhead. If on-screen events don't include it, it's hard to believe them.


Back on topic, Robocop (2014) is only average compared to Pompeii and, to a lesser degree, Lone Survivor.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Bass below 16hz gives the effects great weight. It's tough to put into words. But weight is the best way to describe it. It feels very heavy And rumbles lower physically towards the floor as opposed to your chest. At least in my experience


Looking forward to all three of those films. Although with a newborn expected in 8 days. Not sure if/when I will be able to watch them :/. Maybe I should invest in some wireless buttkickers


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24706846
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know for certain that they are overrated?
> 
> 
> There are a lot of naysayers who just spout the conventional wisdom that we can't hear below 20Hz, or we only experience those frequencies with pressure-sensitive parts of our bodies, but they never provide actual evidence for those claims in any form; instead they present it as fact that we must take blindly. There's a lot of scientific evidence, however, that we can hear those frequencies *in addition to* experiencing them in other ways. Maybe you can't, or maybe you've just never heard them in an environment where you can know what they are.
> 
> 
> If you'd like to review the evidence, please read the links and supporting documentation completely here: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1334237/lab-gruppen-fp14000-clone-amplifiers/2970#post_23334094 . It's very cut and dry - measured in more than 20 studies published in peer-reviewed scientific journals since 1930, every single clinical test of hearing (not merely sensing or feeling) below 20Hz proves that it exists in the majority of humans, and the Fletcher & Munson curves have been extended below 20Hz as a result.
> 
> 
> The problem is, there's no right or wrong on the original question of whether or not those frequencies are "overrated," except to those who absolutely do or do not notice a difference when listening to a system capable of reproducing those frequencies Everyone who just has an opinion without it being educated by experiencing a verified flat-to-single-digits-at-high-levels system can't really say, now, can they? They're all just speculating. This isn't to create an exclusionary club or division, but since the science says that both hearing it and experiencing it in other ways is real, it'd require a LOT of ego or hubris on anyone's part to say, with certainty, that it doesn't matter, ESPECIALLY if they haven't ever experienced it properly reproduced.
> 
> 
> For those of us who have experienced such a system, and who DO notice when those frequencies are left out (and I suspect there are many more of us than you might think, as Bossobass's HPF tests anecdotally confirm), they're so critical as to maybe be the most important part of the bass content (my opinion). They certainly will not make a poor presentation good, but they add reality to a film's bass content that mirrors what we hear in every day events, if not always involving spaceship warps, aliens, dragons, explosions, 50 caliber guns, or attack helicopters.
> 
> 
> There's still a ton of energy below 20Hz in nearly everything we do, from closing doors and the footsteps on the second floor, to wind in our ears and the impact of things on the ground near us, to HVAC and other electric motors around the house & work, to cars, trucks and trains, to aircraft & helicopters overhead. If on-screen events don't include it, it's hard to believe them.
> 
> 
> Back on topic, Robocop (2014) is only average compared to Pompeii and, to a lesser degree, Lone Survivor.


My opinion on this matter is based on several things ranging from personal experience to the observations from forum members with much more capable low frequency playback capabilities than I have ever had.

 

First, I listen to movies at -20 to -15 max.  From what I have heard from those more experienced, is that to get any noticeable effect from frequencies below 15 Hz, that it takes very high SPL.  Well, even if my system were capable of reference level to single digits, what does it matter if I don't listen that loud.  Most don't.

 

Second, I have had a sub in my room that played flat to 10 Hz to over 100 dB.  To achieve this level with a test sweep required MV of around -5, which is a much higher level than what I listen.  The highest that I could have reached by adding a matching second sub, which was beyond my budget but would have been at the limit of what I can physically fit in my room, would have put max output to around 105-107 dB down to 10 Hz.  Still not high enough to be very noticeable, and still at a much higher level than I ever listen.

 

Third, I played individual test tones starting at 1Hz to determine what frequency started to produce noticeable effects in my room.  The answer was 16 Hz.  At 15 Hz, plenty of output, no sound, no noticeable effect in room.  At 16 Hz, boom, the rumbling started.  Now I realize that my experience is limited and I do not have reference level capability to single digits.

 

Fourth.  I have heard from forum members stating 115-120 dB tones at 15 Hz produced no noticeable effect in their room.  This months featured home theater *switched *from eight sealed $1000 18" drivers with easy above reference single digit playback capability, to ported cabs to increase output above 16 Hz.  So, when combining my real life experience with the experience of those that are much more knowledgeable and have experienced full reference level single digit playback, I have formed an opinion.  That opinion is that


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24706856
> 
> 
> Bass below 16hz gives the effects great weight. It's tough to put into words. But weight is the best way to describe it. It feels very heavy And rumbles lower physically towards the floor as opposed to your chest. At least in my experience
> 
> 
> Looking forward to all three of those films. Although with a newborn expected in 8 days. Not sure if/when I will be able to watch them :/. Maybe I should invest in some wireless buttkickers


Best wishes with the little one on the way!  I am interested in buttkickers as well some day.  Seems like a good option to get tactile feel from low level playback, and from what I have read the effects you get from them under 15 Hz are much more noticeable.


----------



## McStyvie

I think if you don't listen at reference levels, chasing below 15hz will not bring you much satisfaction. Sure, it is nice to be able to, but if you rarely can listen that loud, or do not want to, then you are better off focusing on higher hz. Just my opinion.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckard97

Has anyone mentioned "The Wolverine"? I thought the atomic bomb detonation in the first 3 minutes of the film was great.









But then again I have no dedicated sub, just full range towers. The drivers in my main speakers can handle 25hz, but anything below that would present a challenge. I'm not sure if I'll ever get a sub, even though I spend 90% on movies vs music. I'd imagine that I'm missing out on some of the subterranean bass...., but if the floor still shakes, then I'm satisfied.


----------



## Deckard97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24706969
> 
> 
> My opinion on this matter is based on several things ranging from personal experience to the observations from forum members with much more capable low frequency playback capabilities than I have ever had.
> 
> 
> Fourth.  I have heard from forum members stating 115-120 dB tones at 15 Hz produced no noticeable effect in their room.  This months featured home theater _*switched *_from eight sealed $1000 18" drivers with easy above reference single digit playback capability, to ported cabs to increase output above 16 Hz.  So, when combining my real life experience with the experience of those that are much more knowledgeable and have experienced full reference level single digit playback, I have formed an opinion.  That opinion is that


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deckard97*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24707116
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely. I had owned a def tech supercube reference " Trinity " sub and it could shake your walls apart if need be. Ridiculous bass. MASSIVE overkill. Supposed to play to 10hz.....but again I like the walls as they are now. There's so much more to a movie than bass below 20hz....
> 
> your ears may thank you in the long run


I want bass below 20 Hz....down to 16.


----------



## digler84


went and saw spiderman 2 last night with the kids.  great flick, and should provide some nice bass once i can listen to it at home.  u know, it's funny, when i had my pb10 i loved the effects of my home theater, and movies sounded pretty good in the theater.  now that i have dual xv15's, every time i go to the theater i am extremely bothered with how anemic it sounds.  not that i was ever completely overwhelmed by the local theater to begin with, but now i just leave disappointed because it just sounds so bland and lifeless.


----------



## digler84


i have a two quick questions for everyone as well, and there are just too many pages to try and sort through everything to find an answer.  First, with iron man 1 (bluray) it just seems like it's heavily filtered...especially when the jerricho missle explodes in the desert.  it just seems like there should be some nice LFE there, and it comes through with almost nothing.  is that the case or is it just that weak?

 

second, i have the incredibles on DVD, but me and the kids love the movie and i would like to grab it on blu.  was this a good transfer and worth the money, or is it neutered in the bass department?  fun movie with some cool bass moments, but i would be upset if the blu cut all the good stuff like on some movies.


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24706634
> 
> 
> yea, I don't get much from the Irene scene as well or that one scene from Olympus Has Fallen with the plane, drove myself nuts trying to "feel" what everyone else was with those scenes and even started to doubt my system capabilities, but in the end just felt that this thread was out of my league, but if there is content here for everyone then i''ll definitely stick around. Thanks for the input guys!


That's weird, I felt it and I have dual pb2000s


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missyman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16440#post_24707231
> 
> 
> That's weird, I felt it and I have dual pb2000s


The ohf scene not Irene , just to clarify!


----------



## MKtheater

New batch of people with old news. There are reasons we all have what we have but unless one experiences correctly you will never understand. I have had very capable systems for the past 9 years and most would think over the top however my last two systems are the only real systems that could produce single digits at reference. I thought all those years I was until now! You do not need very high SPL to do it, you need a flat response or house curve so you don't drown them out! Nube is 100% correct.


Notnyt plays much louder than reference in a huge room and was running out if headroom at 16-20hz at HIS levels. So rather than buying 8 more drivers he decided to port for the needed headroom then add shakers to get back some of the low end effect. It works great for his situation.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16440#post_24707143
> 
> 
> I want bass below 20 Hz....down to 16.



I want bass as low as my room and wallet will allow.


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16400_100#post_24706580
> 
> 
> ...but it makes me wonder why someone with eight $1000 sealed 18" drivers would switch to ported to increase their output above 16 Hz?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16400_100#post_24706969
> 
> 
> This months featured home theater _*switched *_from eight sealed $1000 18" drivers with easy above reference single digit playback capability, to ported cabs to increase output above 16 Hz.



I'm not sure if he specifically said he wanted greater SPL 16Hz and higher. It appears more like you state that frequency because that's what you can do and prefer. What you failed to mention is that he also added tactile transducers to create the ELF effects he lost (and wanted) by moving to ported enclosures. If he felt ELF was not important he would have moved to ported and left it at that, but he didn't. He added the transducers to do what ported subs cannot do and that is to create the important sub 16Hz (using your favorite frequency cutoff there) effects present in movies.


Also, you don't have to listen at or near reference to be able to experience ELF. That's what trim levels/ gain knobs and house curves are for. You can increase the output of your subs without increasing the overall volume of the soundtrack. Most people with systems capable of ELF will have a means to control these beyond the basic volume knobs. And no, turning up the SPL on your subs will not make you deaf. ELF is too brief and our sensitivity to it is too low to cause any hearing damage. I don't think anyone has a system that is capable of causing hearing damage from ELF for the brief moments it is present in a movie.


You stated that you don't feel


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16440#post_24707259
> 
> 
> New batch of people with old news. There are reasons we all have what we have but unless one experiences correctly you will never understand. I have had very capable systems for the past 9 years and most would think over the top however my last two systems are the only real systems that could produce single digits at reference. I thought all those years I was until now! You do not need very high SPL to do it, you need a flat response or house curve so you don't drown them out! Nube is 100% correct.
> 
> 
> Notnyt plays much louder than reference in a huge room and was running out if headroom at 16-20hz at HIS levels. So rather than buying 8 more drivers he decided to port for the needed headroom then add shakers to get back some of the low end effect. It works great for his situation.



At - 30, would you have effect enough to make it worth the while?

Or what do you mean when you say not very high spl... That is always relative.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckard97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16440#post_24707456
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if he specifically said he wanted greater SPL 16Hz and higher. It appears more like you state that frequency because that's what you can do and prefer. What you failed to mention is that he also added tactile transducers to create the ELF effects he lost (and wanted) by moving to ported enclosures. If he felt ELF was not important he would have moved to ported and left it at that, but he didn't. He added the transducers to do what ported subs cannot do and that is to create the important sub 16Hz (using your favorite frequency cutoff there) effects present in movies.
> 
> 
> Also, you don't have to listen at or near reference to be able to experience ELF. That's what trim levels/ gain knobs and house curves are for. You can increase the output of your subs without increasing the overall volume of the soundtrack. Most people with systems capable of ELF will have a means to control these beyond the basic volume knobs. And no, turning up the SPL on your subs will not make you deaf. ELF is too brief and our sensitivity to it is too low to cause any hearing damage. I don't think anyone has a system that is capable of causing hearing damage from ELF for the brief moments it is present in a movie.
> 
> 
> You stated that you don't feel


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16440#post_24707259
> 
> 
> New batch of people with old news. There are reasons we all have what we have but unless one experiences correctly you will never understand. I have had very capable systems for the past 9 years and most would think over the top however my last two systems are the only real systems that could produce single digits at reference. I thought all those years I was until now! You do not need very high SPL to do it, you need a flat response or house curve so you don't drown them out! Nube is 100% correct.
> 
> 
> Notnyt plays much louder than reference in a huge room and was running out if headroom at 16-20hz at HIS levels. So rather than buying 8 more drivers he decided to port for the needed headroom then add shakers to get back some of the low end effect. It works great for his situation.


+1

It never ceases to amaze me on the Master List of Bass thread that some do not find the entire spectrum of the lower audio band to be important. It's like fine dining or world class BBQ. Until one has experienced it themselves one will question it. Trust those like MK who have the system capability


----------



## markabuckley

you have to go to very high end speakers wise though to get decent low distortion frequency range of say 15hz to 20khz


I'd much rather have high quality speakers that concentrate on 40-50hz up and let a decent sub do the hard work below that


----------



## Fatshaft

It amazes me how many posts I need to go through to know which movie has bass in it.










It so hard to know which ones...thank god there's a REAL thread about bass in movies at DB (Thanks nube)


Thi9s thread is soooo sad


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fatshaft*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16440#post_24707789
> 
> 
> It amazes me how many posts I need to go through to know which movie has bass in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It so hard to know which ones...thank god there's a REAL thread about bass in movies at DB (Thanks nube)
> 
> 
> Thi9s thread is soooo sad


Believe it or not this is a REAL thread about bass in movies. Have you checked here to see the ratings for which movies have bass?
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts


----------



## McStyvie

Do sub 15hz systems make sense when one can only listen at - 30?

I want to know before I make another sub. I live in an apartment and cannot listen loud.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16440#post_24708985
> 
> 
> Do sub 15hz systems make sense when one can only listen at - 30?
> 
> I want to know before I make another sub. I live in an apartment and cannot listen loud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



In your situation I think transducers would be a better approach.


----------



## mo949

Homefront had some good bass and actually wasn't as bad a movie as the first few minutes suggested. Wife and I enjoyed it.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16440#post_24708993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16440#post_24708985
> 
> 
> Do sub 15hz systems make sense when one can only listen at - 30?
> 
> I want to know before I make another sub. I live in an apartment and cannot listen loud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your situation I think transducers would be a better approach.
Click to expand...

Ok, will look into that, thank you!


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhamus

I had the opportunity of watching these movie's just yesterday.


Robocop - This was absolutely awesome............lots of chest slam moments and they used the bass in an awesome way............Guns had some weight behind them when fired...........unlike the ****** guns in Elysium *pew pew*lol. The movie was surprisingly entertaining. Bass seemed to go below a bit 20hz.......but not sure how low. I guess the graphs will tell that story.


Pompeii - Not a bad movie.........predictable................................................but FARK ME!!!!...............this movie is Bass movie of the year for me so far lol...............................this thing is a monster lol.

Not sure how low it went, but it definetly went much lower than Robocop lol. I loved the OHF Washington Monument scene...............but I think this one is even better as it goes for much longer and several scenes with the volcano erupting or causing earthquakes through the whole movie!. It just went deeeeeeeeeeep.


2014 is turning out to be a damn good year for movies with bass in them so far!!


----------



## jlpowell84

I will check out Robocop. Pain and Gain has a very nice soundtrack and great consistent bass all throughout. No milestone moments but lots of nice bass


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16440#post_24709101
> 
> 
> I had the opportunity of watching these movie's just yesterday.
> 
> 
> Robocop - This was absolutely awesome............lots of chest slam moments and they used the bass in an awesome way............Guns had some weight behind them when fired...........unlike the ****** guns in Elysium *pew pew*lol. The movie was surprisingly entertaining. Bass seemed to go below a bit 20hz.......but not sure how low. I guess the graphs will tell that story.
> 
> 
> Pompeii - Not a bad movie.........predictable................................................but FARK ME!!!!...............this movie is Bass movie of the year for me so far lol...............................this thing is a monster lol.
> 
> Not sure how low it went, but it definetly went much lower than Robocop lol. I loved the OHF Washington Monument scene...............but I think this one is even better as it goes for much longer and several scenes with the volcano erupting or causing earthquakes through the whole movie!. It just went deeeeeeeeeeep.
> 
> 
> 2014 is turning out to be a damn good year for movies with bass in them so far!!



Ah man, just checked and Pompeii isn't available in the EU until October...


----------



## bori

3 days to kill has tons kill bass.


----------



## Reddig

Man I can't wait for Pompeii!


----------



## matthewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16400_50#post_24707197
> 
> 
> i have a two quick questions for everyone as well, and there are just too many pages to try and sort through everything to find an answer.  First, with iron man 1 (bluray) it just seems like it's heavily filtered...especially when the jerricho missle explodes in the desert.  it just seems like there should be some nice LFE there, and it comes through with almost nothing.  is that the case or is it just that weak?
> 
> 
> second, i have the incredibles on DVD, but me and the kids love the movie and i would like to grab it on blu.  was this a good transfer and worth the money, or is it neutered in the bass department?  fun movie with some cool bass moments, but i would be upset if the blu cut all the good stuff like on some movies.


Ironman 1 triggered DRC if you have it set to auto on your player receiver which made it sound quieter less impact, etc, turn off DRC and it should improve


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24706846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24706580
> 
> 
> I think the effect of frequencies below 16 Hz are over rated.  Even with ported subs that play well to 16 Hz, I don't think you are going to miss much.  Just my opinion, but in my personal experience, and from what I have heard from several others, 15 and under just does not have very much effect, even at very high SPL.  Having said that, unless you are listening at reference, you won't even get the barely noticeable effects that those low frequencies give anyhow.  I am sure some will disagree, but it makes me wonder why someone with eight $1000 sealed 18" drivers would switch to ported to increase their output above 16 Hz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know for certain that they are overrated?
> 
> 
> There are a lot of naysayers who just spout the conventional wisdom that we can't hear below 20Hz, or we only experience those frequencies with pressure-sensitive parts of our bodies, but they never provide actual evidence for those claims in any form; instead they present it as fact that we must take blindly. There's a lot of scientific evidence, however, that we can hear those frequencies _in addition to_ experiencing them in other ways. Maybe you can't, or maybe you've just never heard them in an environment where you can know what they are.
> 
> 
> If you'd like to review the evidence, please read the links and supporting documentation completely here: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1334237/lab-gruppen-fp14000-clone-amplifiers/2970#post_23334094 . It's very cut and dry - measured in more than 20 studies published in peer-reviewed scientific journals since 1930, every single clinical test of hearing (not merely sensing or feeling) below 20Hz proves that it exists in the majority of humans, and the Fletcher & Munson curves have been extended below 20Hz as a result.
> 
> 
> The problem is, there's no right or wrong on the original question of whether or not those frequencies are "overrated," except to those who absolutely do or do not notice a difference when listening to a system capable of reproducing those frequencies Everyone who just has an opinion without it being educated by experiencing a verified flat-to-single-digits-at-high-levels system can't really say, now, can they? They're all just speculating. This isn't to create an exclusionary club or division, but since the science says that both hearing it and experiencing it in other ways is real, it'd require a LOT of ego or hubris on anyone's part to say, with certainty, that it doesn't matter, ESPECIALLY if they haven't ever experienced it properly reproduced.
> 
> 
> For those of us who have experienced such a system, and who DO notice when those frequencies are left out (and I suspect there are many more of us than you might think, as Bossobass's HPF tests anecdotally confirm), they're so critical as to maybe be the most important part of the bass content (my opinion). They certainly will not make a poor presentation good, but they add reality to a film's bass content that mirrors what we hear in every day events, if not always involving spaceship warps, aliens, dragons, explosions, 50 caliber guns, or attack helicopters.
> 
> 
> There's still a ton of energy below 20Hz in nearly everything we do, from closing doors and the footsteps on the second floor, to wind in our ears and the impact of things on the ground near us, to HVAC and other electric motors around the house & work, to cars, trucks and trains, to aircraft & helicopters overhead. If on-screen events don't include it, it's hard to believe them.
> 
> 
> Back on topic, Robocop (2014) is only average compared to Pompeii and, to a lesser degree, Lone Survivor.
Click to expand...






You forgot to mention what SPL playback levels are being discussed, as well as what it takes to get there system and room wise. You will not find any of there extreme systems in a normal living room setting.



One other thing. What does real life have to do with movie sound tracks or movies in general? It's all fake. Even the people who mix the movie sound tracks do not have ULF capable systems nor do they use bass management. Just because you can measure ULF in real life all of the time does not mean that you can hear it or even notice it, nor has any proved it is desirable to do so in a movie sound track. Do you want wind noise to be heard though out a movie just because it was there in real time?


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16440#post_24709101
> 
> 
> I had the opportunity of watching these movie's just yesterday.
> 
> 
> Robocop - This was absolutely awesome............lots of chest slam moments and they used the bass in an awesome way............Guns had some weight behind them when fired...........unlike the ****** guns in Elysium *pew pew*lol. The movie was surprisingly entertaining. Bass seemed to go below a bit 20hz.......but not sure how low. I guess the graphs will tell that story.
> 
> 
> Pompeii - Not a bad movie.........predictable................................................but FARK ME!!!!...............this movie is Bass movie of the year for me so far lol...............................this thing is a monster lol.
> 
> Not sure how low it went, but it definetly went much lower than Robocop lol. I loved the OHF Washington Monument scene...............but I think this one is even better as it goes for much longer and several scenes with the volcano erupting or causing earthquakes through the whole movie!. It just went deeeeeeeeeeep.
> 
> 
> 2014 is turning out to be a damn good year for movies with bass in them so far!!



Like the sound of those reviews Kevin! Will have to wait until the local store gets them in. I'm a traditional kind of guy.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16440#post_24709509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24706846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24706580
> 
> 
> I think the effect of frequencies below 16 Hz are over rated.  Even with ported subs that play well to 16 Hz, I don't think you are going to miss much.  Just my opinion, but in my personal experience, and from what I have heard from several others, 15 and under just does not have very much effect, even at very high SPL.  Having said that, unless you are listening at reference, you won't even get the barely noticeable effects that those low frequencies give anyhow.  I am sure some will disagree, but it makes me wonder why someone with eight $1000 sealed 18" drivers would switch to ported to increase their output above 16 Hz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know for certain that they are overrated?
> 
> 
> There are a lot of naysayers who just spout the conventional wisdom that we can't hear below 20Hz, or we only experience those frequencies with pressure-sensitive parts of our bodies, but they never provide actual evidence for those claims in any form; instead they present it as fact that we must take blindly. There's a lot of scientific evidence, however, that we can hear those frequencies _in addition to_ experiencing them in other ways. Maybe you can't, or maybe you've just never heard them in an environment where you can know what they are.
> 
> 
> If you'd like to review the evidence, please read the links and supporting documentation completely here: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1334237/lab-gruppen-fp14000-clone-amplifiers/2970#post_23334094 . It's very cut and dry - measured in more than 20 studies published in peer-reviewed scientific journals since 1930, every single clinical test of hearing (not merely sensing or feeling) below 20Hz proves that it exists in the majority of humans, and the Fletcher & Munson curves have been extended below 20Hz as a result.
> 
> 
> The problem is, there's no right or wrong on the original question of whether or not those frequencies are "overrated," except to those who absolutely do or do not notice a difference when listening to a system capable of reproducing those frequencies Everyone who just has an opinion without it being educated by experiencing a verified flat-to-single-digits-at-high-levels system can't really say, now, can they? They're all just speculating. This isn't to create an exclusionary club or division, but since the science says that both hearing it and experiencing it in other ways is real, it'd require a LOT of ego or hubris on anyone's part to say, with certainty, that it doesn't matter, ESPECIALLY if they haven't ever experienced it properly reproduced.
> 
> 
> For those of us who have experienced such a system, and who DO notice when those frequencies are left out (and I suspect there are many more of us than you might think, as Bossobass's HPF tests anecdotally confirm), they're so critical as to maybe be the most important part of the bass content (my opinion). They certainly will not make a poor presentation good, but they add reality to a film's bass content that mirrors what we hear in every day events, if not always involving spaceship warps, aliens, dragons, explosions, 50 caliber guns, or attack helicopters.
> 
> 
> There's still a ton of energy below 20Hz in nearly everything we do, from closing doors and the footsteps on the second floor, to wind in our ears and the impact of things on the ground near us, to HVAC and other electric motors around the house & work, to cars, trucks and trains, to aircraft & helicopters overhead. If on-screen events don't include it, it's hard to believe them.
> 
> 
> Back on topic, Robocop (2014) is only average compared to Pompeii and, to a lesser degree, Lone Survivor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention what SPL playback levels are being discussed, as well as what it takes to get there system and room wise. You will not find any of there extreme systems in a normal living room setting.
> 
> 
> One other thing. What does real life have to do with movie sound tracks or movies in general? It's all fake. Even the people who mix the movie sound tracks do not have ULF capable systems nor do they use bass management. Just because you can measure ULF in real life all of the time does not mean that you can hear it or even notice it, nor has any proved it is desirable to do so in a movie sound track. Do you want wind noise to be heard though out a movie just because it was there in real time?
Click to expand...


The SPLs required are not that excessive, as noted in Leventhall's 2007 updated ELC curve and measured sensitivity from my links (which you clearly didn't read):

 


Perhaps more extreme than most "normal living room setting(s)," perhaps not - especially not DIY. 89dB at 10Hz doesn't seem extreme for the 90th percentile of young adults. 96dB isn't much for the rest (50th percentile) of us. Plus, it's not like we're talking or expecting HTIB systems here, so please don't dissemble or distract.


As to your second quip, if you've taken any film appreciation, cinematography or production classes, you'd know that the number one director's intent in movie making is to create immersion. There are two primary ways of doing that, realism and formalism, but the intent is essentially always (especially in Hollywood films) to get you to suspend your disbelief. How do they do that? A myriad of ways, but one of the most standard is to make every iota of the on-screen experience mesh well with our expectations, both visually and audibly.


Of course, we know that there is extremely low frequency energy in much of what we do and experience in our everyday lives, even if we aren't consciously aware of it. This is why, when we have 20-story robots romping around in Pacific Rim, they should be supported by frequencies associated with earth shaking (definitely below 20Hz), even if there is no REAL experience of such things as what we see on screen. When those frequencies are absent, it's immediately noticed and disappointing to me because it doesn't mesh with my conscious and unconscious expectations.


This does not imply that everything must be present, but enough, certainly, to get the intended immersion. Some sound teams (sound designers, especially) get this, and they've won a TON of awards for their sound. Others don't, and that's OK, too. We're discerning here at AVS, and it's entirely good and right to be critical of this stuff and think about it, as well as discuss it. Not simply dismiss it as "overrated."


----------



## bori

Will be watching Pompeii later today.


----------



## AllenA07

Watched Monsters Inc. on Bluray last night. The power surges in that movies is as good as any bass as I've ever heard. Really shook the house each time.


----------



## JustABrah

How are you guys watching Pompeii? It's not out yet?


----------



## Mongo171




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustABrah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16440#post_24710444
> 
> 
> How are you guys watching Pompeii? It's not out yet?



LOL!


I just caught where you're from.


C, a, n, a, d, eh.


----------



## JustABrah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16470#post_24710478
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> I just caught where you're from.
> 
> 
> C, a, n, a, d, eh.



The home of mayor Rob Ford haha


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongo171*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16470#post_24710478
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> I just caught where you're from.
> 
> 
> C, a, n, a, d, eh.



lmao


----------



## TinnEars

Can o' duh?


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustABrah*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16440#post_24710444
> 
> 
> How are you guys watching Pompeii? It's not out yet?



There are lots of different people who visit this thread. Just off the top of my head, I know we have people from many different countries which may have earlier release dates than Region 1; there are most certainly current and former employees from the movie production, exhibition, distribution, and review industries, including film sound & production people, and paid movie reviewers; there are people with contacts/friends/family in these industries, as well. Any number of ways people here are watching new and upcoming releases!


----------



## bori

Watching Pompeii with DD audio and the bass is good.


----------



## pitviper33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16440#post_24709584
> 
> 
> Perhaps more extreme than most "normal living room setting(s)," perhaps not - especially not DIY. 89dB at 10Hz doesn't seem extreme for the 90th percentile of young adults. 96dB isn't much for the rest (50th percentile) of us. Plus, it's not like we're talking or expecting HTIB systems here, so please don't dissemble or distract.


Completely agreed. And there's no reason at all that ELF reproduction shouldn't be easy in normal living room settings. I consider my own setup to be a completely normal room. Guests don't even know there's a subwoofer system there until I turn it on. My infinite baffle setup creates WAY more than 96dB at 10Hz, and the whole thing cost me about 700$.


ELF isn't overrated. What's overrated is the myth that it's expensive, difficult, or cosmetically intrusive to create it.


----------



## TinnEars

Where are the FR charts?


----------



## pitviper33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TinnEars*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16470#post_24711341
> 
> 
> Where are the FR charts?


Was that aimed at me? If so, they can be coming up later tonight.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakka*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16380#post_24703470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16380#post_24697260
> 
> 
> I have both. I did an a/b comparison a while back. The bass is noticeably better on the DVD and the overall sound (especially the surround) is noticeably better on the blu-ray. Sucks that we don't have both on the same disc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the region 4 bluray (australian release), it has the bottom end intact.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the tip, but being here in the States (region A/1) I won't be able to play it, at least not on my player.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16410#post_24706634
> 
> 
> yea, I don't get much from the Irene scene as well or that one scene from Olympus Has Fallen with the plane, drove myself nuts trying to "feel" what everyone else was with those scenes and even started to doubt my system capabilities, but in the end just felt that this thread was out of my league, but if there is content here for everyone then i''ll definitely stick around. Thanks for the input guys!



Another reason to hang out here is that you might discover some movies that you didn’t think you’d like. I never gave a second thought to _9_, _Skyfall_, _Super 8_ and _Cloverfield_. Now they're part of my collection.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16470#post_24711619
> 
> 
> Another reason to hang out here is that you might discover some movies that you didn’t think you’d like. I never gave a second thought to _9_, _Skyfall_, _Super 8_ and _Cloverfield_. Now they're part of my collection.



True Dat !! +1^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## bori

So what did u guys think of 3 days to kill. The bass in this movie reminded me of Hot Fuzz. Very hot.


----------



## club968

3 days to kill was definitely loaded with bass. I don't think the extension is there much lower than 20hz or at least not at significant enough levels to shake my couch. A fun ride overall. The movie itself was just ok.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16470#post_24711331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16440#post_24709584
> 
> 
> Perhaps more extreme than most "normal living room setting(s)," perhaps not - especially not DIY. 89dB at 10Hz doesn't seem extreme for the 90th percentile of young adults. 96dB isn't much for the rest (50th percentile) of us. Plus, it's not like we're talking or expecting HTIB systems here, so please don't dissemble or distract.
> 
> 
> 
> Completely agreed. And there's no reason at all that ELF reproduction shouldn't be easy in normal living room settings. I consider my own setup to be a completely normal room. Guests don't even know there's a subwoofer system there until I turn it on. My infinite baffle setup creates WAY more than 96dB at 10Hz, and the whole thing cost me about 700$.
> 
> 
> ELF isn't overrated. What's overrated is the myth that it's expensive, difficult, or cosmetically intrusive to create it.
Click to expand...


Perhaps true in the states, but in the EU, where most people live in apartments, IB is not an option, which makes attaining ELF expensive and mostly intrusive, as it requires multiple large sealed subs, or huge ported boxes.

I am American, but my German wife is nice enough to to let me have three big sealed 15" subs in our apartment, which is at least two more than most European wives would allow. Even so, I am down to about 15hz max, which is fine for me.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16470#post_24712652
> 
> 
> Perhaps true in the states, but in the EU, where most people live in apartments, IB is not an option, which makes attaining ELF expensive and mostly intrusive, as it requires multiple large sealed subs, or huge ported boxes.
> 
> I am American, but my German wife is nice enough to to let me have three big sealed 15" subs in our apartment, which is at least two more than most European wives would allow. Even so, I am down to about 15hz max, which is fine for me.



Da


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16470#post_24712659
> 
> 
> Da



Is Russian for yes, so you are Russian and you agree?


----------



## bori

Is I Frankenstein worth a rental?


----------



## tvuong

^^ very good bass and a decent movie to me.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16470#post_24712777
> 
> 
> Is Russian for yes, so you are Russian and you agree?



I agree, but not Russian. Just have a poor knowledge of european languages apparently.


I did try to out drink a 19y/o German girl a few years ago. Didn't turn out so good for me.


----------



## sputter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16470#post_24713189
> 
> 
> ^^ very good bass and a decent movie to me.



Was it like the book?


----------



## bori

Currently watching I Frankenstein. The bass is slamming.


----------



## bori

I Frankenstein is underworld 4 meets Chuck and supernatural. So far bad movie with some good bass.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16470#post_24713458
> 
> 
> I agree, but not Russian. Just have a poor knowledge of european languages apparently.
> 
> 
> I did try to out drink a 19y/o German girl a few years ago. Didn't turn out so good for me.










They have iron constitutions lol


----------



## nube

I, Frankenstein and others just got posted @ Data-Bass.com . It's looking like a 3.5-Star movie.


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ Good enough ! I got this in today and will vote for sure after viewing.


Thanks


----------



## Reddig

So excited for the soundtrack of Godzilla! Sounds like they are really concentrating on the elements of the mix. This little article is cool about them designing it's roar.

http://www.wired.com/2014/05/designing-godzillas-scream/?mbid=social_twitter


----------



## wpbpete

Any stats on Pompeii yet?


----------



## eNoize

  


Not a bad movie, yet nothing particularly good or special about it either. Second half is where the soundtrack really comes alive with tons of rear activity and deep, palpable low-frequency effects. Much of it is centered around 16-20 Hz, but there are some nice moments where it digs deeper, just not with as much force as the 18-19 Hz scenes.

 


Here are two scenes when the volcano erupts, which it does a few times.


01.18.24 - 01.19.05
 


01.33.35


----------



## McStyvie

Thanks Enoize!


----------



## Toe

Thanks for the Pompeii info eNoize!



Would be curious to see a graph of Seal Team 8 if you have access to it by chance. Not sure how deep it dug, but it was a fun LFE fest type of track.


----------



## Hopinater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16470#post_24716661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad movie, yet nothing particularly good or special about it either. Second half is where the soundtrack really comes alive with tons of rear activity and deep, palpable low-frequency effects. Much of it is centered around 16-20 Hz, but there are some nice moments where it digs deeper, just not with as much force as the 18-19 Hz scenes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two scenes when the volcano erupts, which it does a few times.
> 
> 
> 01.18.24 - 01.19.05
> 
> 
> 
> 01.33.35


Thanks Enoize, great info.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16480_40#post_24716932
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Pompeii info eNoize!
> 
> 
> 
> Would be curious to see a graph of Seal Team 8 if you have access to it by chance. Not sure how deep it dug, but it was a fun LFE fest type of track.



Thinking of a blind buy for this one and "Robocop & Pompeii" as there's not been much lately to add to the collection, any other sleepers out there?


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16500#post_24716932
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Pompeii info eNoize!
> 
> 
> 
> Would be curious to see a graph of Seal Team 8 if you have access to it by chance. Not sure how deep it dug, but it was a fun LFE fest type of track.



No problem. I'll try to see if I can get my hands on a copy of Seal Team 8. That's the newest in the Behind Enemy Lines franchise, right?


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16500#post_24716932
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Pompeii info eNoize!
> 
> 
> 
> Would be curious to see a graph of Seal Team 8 if you have access to it by chance. Not sure how deep it dug, but it was a fun LFE fest type of track.



Did you watch the DVD or bluray


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16500#post_24718642
> 
> 
> No problem. I'll try to see if I can get my hands on a copy of Seal Team 8. That's the newest in the Behind Enemy Lines franchise, right?




Thanks! Not sure about it being the newest in the BEL franchise.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16500#post_24718211
> 
> 
> Thinking of a blind buy for this one and "Robocop & Pompeii" as there's not been much lately to add to the collection, any other sleepers out there?




You might consider giving Seal Team 8 a rent first as one watch may be enough!







Fun bass ride, but the movie was corny to the point of feeling almost like a spoof film IMO. Just a thought. You can always pick it up for cheap later if you like it enough with your rent.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16500#post_24718735
> 
> 
> Did you watch the DVD or bluray



I watched the blu ray from Netflix.


----------



## Reddig

Think I'm gunna blind buy Robocop and Pompeii as well.


----------



## bori

Robocop is actually a decent movie. Pompeii wasn't.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16500#post_24720415
> 
> 
> Think I'm gunna blind buy Robocop and Pompeii as well.



Both are good bass movies....If that's all your getting them for.


Pompeii is a movie you would skip the story line just to get to the bass scenes lol............then again Im sure most of the ppl in this thread do that even with the good storyline movies lol.


----------



## Reddig

Thanks guys. I may just rent Pompeii first and buy Robocop. I loved the original when I was growing up.


----------



## conquritall

Robocop is worth purchasing for sure. Looking forward to cranking it up.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16480_40#post_24721829
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I may just rent Pompeii first and buy Robocop. I loved the original when I was growing up.



Just saw ralphs review on Pompeii







welph! looks like its only Robocop for a purchase as well and if the soundtrack for Pompeii turns out to deliver some major goods after the rental I'll scoop it up later at discount prices of course


----------



## Reddig

Right same here. I do that quite a bit with so-so movies that have good mixes.


----------



## nube

It never ceases to amaze me that reviewers can write so much while saying so little. This is especially apparent when they simply get it wrong. Pompeii has fantastic extension (1Hz is its -10dB point), peaking at 30Hz and slowly rolling off from there. Lots of content below 20Hz, excellent dynamics and really good levels, too. The movie sucks, though! Robocop (2014) isn't a much better movie, and has less bass in every respect.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16480_40#post_24721971
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me that reviewers can write so much while saying so little. This is especially apparent when they simply get it wrong. Pompeii has fantastic extension (1Hz is its -10dB point), peaking at 30Hz and slowly rolling off from there. Lots of content below 20Hz, excellent dynamics and really good levels, too. The movie sucks, though! Robocop (2014) isn't a much better movie, and has less bass in every respect.



You're making me second guess my blind buy! looks like I may play it safe and just screen both







But I'm blind buying godzilla and that's final

















Besides I've been on a roll of good blind buys lately and don't want to muck it up


----------



## wyattroa

I saw the previews for pompeii and knew I would not like the movie. It does not matter how much bass is in the movie, I would not justify buying it.


----------



## tvuong

Pompeii and I, Frankenstein are not bad *to me* as far as the movies go. The bass is quite good with both movies. I guest I like bass so much that it makes up for the movies. 3 days to kill is on my list for this weekend.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I am a lot more lenient when it comes to movies than most on here. Especially if it sounds awesome.


To each his own


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16500#post_24722667
> 
> 
> I am a lot more lenient when it comes to movies than most on here. Especially if it sounds awesome.
> 
> 
> To each his own


Same hear I love movies so much that even poor ones entertain me. I never take reviews too seriously but I find them interesting.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16500#post_24721971
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me that reviewers can write so much while saying so little. This is especially apparent when they simply get it wrong. Pompeii has fantastic extension (1Hz is its -10dB point), peaking at 30Hz and slowly rolling off from there. Lots of content below 20Hz, excellent dynamics and really good levels, too. The movie sucks, though! Robocop (2014) isn't a much better movie, and has less bass in every respect.


Nube you pretty much said the same thing as Ralph except you elaborated more on extension. You are measuring using graphs and he is just judging it subjectively. I get what your saying tho.


----------



## nube

It's not that big of a deal, but I suppose I just don't get the reason for including an unrated LFE extension category when your system doesn't extend much below 20Hz. That limitation alone means subjective impressions on the extension of nearly all new action/thriller/scifi movies will be wrong. Hell, why subjectively rate extension, anyway, when you don't have to anymore due to the Data-Bass content project?


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16500#post_24722906
> 
> 
> It's not that big of a deal, but I suppose I just don't get the reason for including an unrated LFE extension category when your system doesn't extend much below 20Hz. That limitation alone means subjective impressions on the extension of nearly all new action/thriller/scifi movies will be wrong. Hell, why subjectively rate extension, anyway, when you don't have to anymore due to the Data-Bass content project?


Ya I agree it's strange to have a non rated category yet still score it while not being able to playback the super low stuff. Prolly his way to include it but a nod towards the reader to not take it too seriously. That's what data bass is for like u said


----------



## mo949

why oh why do the bad films have the best bass? To add insult to injury they even did the 3D natively :'(


----------



## AJ72

New Transformers, here's hoping they get it sounding as good as it looks in preview.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16500#post_24722906
> 
> 
> It's not that big of a deal, but I suppose I just don't get the reason for including an unrated LFE extension category when your system doesn't extend much below 20Hz. That limitation alone means subjective impressions on the extension of nearly all new action/thriller/scifi movies will be wrong. Hell, why subjectively rate extension, anyway, when you don't have to anymore due to the Data-Bass content project?



Well, not everyone reads data-bass Nube so Ralph is giving a subjective evaluation for those who do follow and enjoy his reviews with his equipment which people can see in his sig so his thoughts can be put in proper context. I use the same subs as Ralph so I for one DO find value in his subjective thoughts on the matter. I understand where you are coming from, but honestly your post above teeters on the line of snobbery, elitism, what have you. If you don't like Ralph's reviews, don't read them. I love both data-bass and Ralph's reviews, but neither is perfect. I applaud Ralph for making an effort to modify his review methodology and this latest change is certainly for the better IMO. Sorry to rant on you here a bit and I consider you a buddy of mine on AVS and db, but I don't see much point in bashing what he has done, especially when he is the only mainstream reviewer to even make an effort to cater to some degree to bass heads.


Also, we are not talking about a sub that drops like a rock below 30hz........his PB13 is fairly strong into the low teens (with room gain) which isn't as bad as you make it out to be.


----------



## mo949

I find myself agreeing with Toe here







. I don't always agree with Ralph's reviews in many ways, sometimes completely opposite ways in fact.


Nube - the way you can look at it is, "you've made a bass head out of him afterall







" - Afterall, he does have some extra subs now too after a recent upgradeitis spell


----------



## digler84


not sure about any of you guys, but im super excited to check out xmen days of future past.  if this movie is mixed anything at all like first class, then we are in for a big treat!  i keep seeing the preview of magneto dropping that stadium on the street and just drool thinking of what that will sound like on blu!  on another note, it looks like ol' tom cruise is doing it again.  his new flick looks like it will be a surround and lfe piece of work!  i don't know if tom has any input on the sound of his movies, but you have to admit that damn near everything he appears in is just fantastic sound-wise.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16500#post_24721971
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me that reviewers can write so much while saying so little. This is especially apparent when they simply get it wrong. Pompeii has fantastic extension (1Hz is its -10dB point), peaking at 30Hz and slowly rolling off from there. Lots of content below 20Hz, excellent dynamics and really good levels, too. The movie sucks, though! Robocop (2014) isn't a much better movie, and has less bass in every respect.



Are some really nice bass movies on release in coming weeks but agree Pompeii is in different league from them all them -

Incredibly deep and powerful - actually kind of scary at reference level ( 4 submersives)


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16500#post_24724085
> 
> 
> Are some really nice bass movies on release in coming weeks but agree Pompeii is in different league from them all them -
> 
> Incredibly deep and powerful - actually kind of scary at reference level ( 4 submersives)


I can only imagine it







my little Klipsch was gasping for air on several scenes lol Great bass for sure









As for the movie, if you watched the other Pompeii movie, you'd think this one was great in comparison lol. The acting could have been better, Sutherland was just horrible, but hell even the horse was bad. Still enjoyed it though, but I like gladiator movies


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wpbpete*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16500#post_24724362
> 
> 
> I can only imagine it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my little Klipsch was gasping for air on several scenes lol Great bass for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the movie, if you watched the other Pompeii movie, you'd think this one was great in comparison lol. The acting could have been better, Sutherland was just horrible, but hell even the horse was bad. Still enjoyed it though, but I like gladiator movies


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16520_40#post_24722906
> 
> 
> It's not that big of a deal, but I suppose I just don't get the reason for including an unrated LFE extension category when your system doesn't extend much below 20Hz. That limitation alone means subjective impressions on the extension of nearly all new action/thriller/scifi movies will be wrong. *Hell, why subjectively rate extension, anyway, when you don't have to anymore due to the Data-Bass content project?*




Ah! come on nube ! Its called a review and subjectiveness is therefore implied







as we all know He's speaking from his experience with his setup that's listed. He was kind enough to include it to better care for his audience that care about extension to convey an idea of what to expect. There are no picture measurements, dialog etc. etc..


Cut Ralph some slack as we have accesses to a deeper hole should one want more info regarding measurements and graphs.


And that's Data-Bass and here of course


----------



## Shift

I got a sneak peak of the movie "3 days to kill" and the part where the upper building explosion is insane LFE!!


Get ready!!


----------



## edlittle

Just got back from Godzilla in IMAX. Boy were there some huge scenes! I'm very much looking forward to seeing if this hits low down, because that was definitely a treat.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16500_50#post_24724487
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> 
> Ah! come on nube ! Its called a review and subjectiveness is therefore implied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as we all know He's speaking from his experience with his setup that's listed. He was kind enough to include it to better care for his audience that care about extension to convey an idea of what to expect. There are no picture measurements, dialog etc. etc..
> 
> 
> Cut Ralph some slack as we have accesses to a deeper hole should one want more info regarding measurements and graphs.
> 
> 
> And that's Data-Bass and here of course



I agree with nube, why rate something that is physically measurable, that he can't reproduce. It would be like me rating the top speed of my car - that I've never taken above 40 mph.


----------



## JHAz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16500#post_24722928
> 
> 
> Ya I agree it's strange to have a non rated category yet still score it while not being able to playback the super low stuff. Prolly his way to include it but a nod towards the reader to not take it too seriously. That's what data bass is for like u said



LFE is not ULF. So, IMO, it's fine for Ralph to assess it with his system. Most folks even here at AVS don't have sub 20 Hz response at significant levels; relatively few participate in the bass forum and many of those indicate they are limited in low bass . . . . So it's a little like me complaining when a music review doesn't point out the obvious fact that X guitarist is mostly playing BB licks, or Albert King or whatever. Or even saying, "everything (s)he plays is pentatonic" or "this guy uses the miyllodian mode sometimes." Few care, possibly including the reviewer himself. So what? If I want somebody to break things down at that level, I know I have to find a more-focused forum. Like this one. . . .


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16530#post_24725316
> 
> 
> I agree with nube, why rate something that is physically measurable, that he can't reproduce. It would be like me rating the top speed of my car - that I've never taken above 40 mph.



He doesn't rate it as part of his overall score. It's just a subjective impression/opinion on what he experienced in his room/setup which some of us enjoy reading and find value (I use the same PB13s as Ralph so I enjoy reading about his experience even though it is not based in fact) in. If you have no use for it, don't read it and don't worry about it!


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JHAz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16530#post_24725581
> 
> 
> LFE is not ULF. So, IMO, it's fine for Ralph to assess it with his system. Most folks even here at AVS don't have sub 20 Hz response at significant levels; relatively few participate in the bass forum and many of those indicate they are limited in low bass . . . . So it's a little like me complaining when a music review doesn't point out the obvious fact that X guitarist is mostly playing BB licks, or Albert King or whatever. Or even saying, "everything (s)he plays is pentatonic" or "this guy uses the miyllodian mode sometimes." Few care, possibly including the reviewer himself. So what? If I want somebody to break things down at that level, I know I have to find a more-focused forum. Like this one. . . .


We are talking about the low frequency extension rating that he himself says is not rated not the low frequency effects rating. I'm not gunna start another argument on the lowest octaves of the frequency range.


----------



## audiofan1

Ralph was pretty clear about the intent of the addition of the ULF when he started including it , I'm not sure how this is getting confused with the capabilities of his system ( yet again) and his opinion of the" Bluray disc review thread" . Who here has been in his room to say otherwise on the capabilities of his setup ? That really does make any opinion by looking at the specs and making a call subjective







perhaps he has outstanding room gain or perhaps he hasn't damaged his hearing over the years due to a number of factors, my point is there too many variables to make that call. If you disagree that cool but why hold his system to your standard as I'm sure if it where put under the scope many here could point out a few flaws as well


----------



## bori

Watching Gangster Squad. A ton of strong bass.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16530#post_24726673
> 
> 
> Watching Gangster Squad. A ton of strong bass.



Good flick too. Should check out Lawless. Not necessarily a bass movie but really liked it, good and gritty.


----------



## gene4ht

Off current topic and did not read all 500+ pages of this thread but need clarification on the bass listings. Is it assumed that listings are all DVD's unless otherwise noted as Blu-rays? Also, how can one determine if a particular Blu-ray title is "neutered" relative to its DVD offering?


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16500#post_24723722
> 
> 
> not sure about any of you guys, but im super excited to check out xmen days of future past.  if this movie is mixed anything at all like first class, then we are in for a big treat!  i keep seeing the preview of magneto dropping that stadium on the street and just drool thinking of what that will sound like on blu!  on another note, it looks like ol' tom cruise is doing it again.  his new flick looks like it will be a surround and lfe piece of work!  i don't know if tom has any input on the sound of his movies, but you have to admit that damn near everything he appears in is just fantastic sound-wise.


I'm super excited for X-Men Days of Future Past too!


----------



## TinnEars




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gene4ht*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16530#post_24726904
> 
> 
> Off current topic and did not read all 500+ pages of this thread but need clarification on the bass listings. Is it assumed that listings are all DVD's unless otherwise noted as Blu-rays? Also, how can one determine if a particular Blu-ray title is "neutered" relative to its DVD offering?


*Yeah... a master list of HIGH QUALITY DVD and BD would be fantastic. By this I mean certain releases to avoid vs. other releases of the same movies that are excellent regarding both video and audio quality. I've been looking but have found no such comparisons/lists. There can be 2, 3, 5 or even more releases of the same movie. Which one(s) do we buy and why?*


----------



## Mrkazador

I think its rare that the DVD audio differs from a bluray in LFE. Only one I know of is master and commander, don't know if there are any others.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16500#post_24723528
> 
> 
> New Transformers, here's hoping they get it sounding as good as it looks in preview.


I had said earlier I am hoping for Edge of tomorrow to be a bass hit! Also HTTYD 2, X-Men and Godzilla seem to be the best chance we have for bass on Blu Ray by the end of the summer. We have been in a slump now for weeks with nothing good with bass.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16530#post_24726463
> 
> 
> Ralph was pretty clear about the intent of the addition of the ULF when he started including it , I'm not sure how this is getting confused with the capabilities of his system ( yet again) and his opinion of the" Bluray disc review thread" . Who here has been in his room to say otherwise on the capabilities of his setup ? That really does make any opinion by looking at the specs and making a call subjective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps he has outstanding room gain or perhaps he hasn't damaged his hearing over the years due to a number of factors, my point is there too many variables to make that call. If you disagree that cool but why hold his system to your standard as I'm sure if it where put under the scope many here could point out a few flaws as well


We all need to not take his reviews or any for that matter so seriously, I know I'm not. I think Ralph's reviews are fun and insightful. We could argue all day about specs and what not but this is the Master Bass thread and we are all passionate about bass here so cheers!!


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16530#post_24726985
> 
> 
> I think its rare that the DVD audio differs from a bluray in LFE. Only one I know of is master and commander, don't know if there are any others.


Thinking one of The Lord of the Rings DVD had more aggressive bass than the BD but not positive.


----------



## MKtheater

How about Star Wars? I thought AOTC had more bass than the BLuray but I don't remember anymore. It does always seem if one is better the DVD is the better one. I just can't watched DVD quality anymore on a big screen.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlittle*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16530#post_24724666
> 
> 
> Just got back from Godzilla in IMAX. Boy were there some huge scenes! I'm very much looking forward to seeing if this hits low down, because that was definitely a treat.


I saw it today too. Not too shabby in the bass dept.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16530#post_24727081
> 
> 
> How about Star Wars? I thought AOTC had more bass than the BLuray but I don't remember anymore. It does always seem if one is better the DVD is the better one. I just can't watched DVD quality anymore on a big screen.


Yes that's another example. Ep II on DVD is pummeling compared to the BD. I agree DVDs on a big screen just doesn't cut it pq wise.


----------



## TinnEars

Is it safe enough to assume that a SuperBit release is better than most others?


----------



## shpitz

According to this , Superbit just increases the video bitrate, it has nothing to do with audio...


And if I'm not mistaken, audio tracks on DVD are only 16bit wide, while HD audio tracks are usually 24bit wide.


----------



## TinnEars




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16530#post_24727260
> 
> 
> According to this , Superbit just increases the video bitrate, it has nothing to do with audio...
> 
> 
> And if I'm not mistaken, audio tracks on DVD are only 16bit wide, while HD audio tracks are usually 24bit wide.



What about older SuperBit releases?


Recently, I've been replacing my favorite DVD movies with BD but am not always happy with the "quality increase". If I can't find a reliable/affordable source for BD then I guess I'll stop replacing my DVDs and won't buy any new BD.


----------



## shpitz

Which ones you're not happy with? Fairly old movies? 90's and before? Some BD transfers were done very poorly, look upscaled and washed-out. I remember seeing a comparison of The Fifth Element between the original release and 'remaster'.


Also, lately, they've been releasing remasters from 4K scans, such as the new Robocop release. Here's a comparison someone made: Youtube .

Baraka , for example, boasts it was remastered from 8K scans.


So yeah, BD should improve both video and audio, but that is not always the case.


----------



## gene4ht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TinnEars*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16530#post_24726980
> 
> *Yeah... a master list of HIGH QUALITY DVD and BD would be fantastic. By this I mean certain releases to avoid vs. other releases of the same movies that are excellent regarding both video and audio quality. I've been looking but have found no such comparisons/lists. There can be 2, 3, 5 or even more releases of the same movie. Which one(s) do we buy and why?*



+1


----------



## shpitz

Here's a Fifth Element comparison: http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/894/fifthelement_remastered.html


----------



## tboe77

If I am contemplating replacing a DVD that I own with the Blu-ray version, I usually check on Blu-ray.com first. Shpitz is right. A lot of early Blu-ray transfers, or even recent transfers of older movies, do not provide enough of an increase in quality (picture and/or audio) to warrant the cost of the Blu-ray if you've already purchased the film on DVD. Blu-ray.com has detailed reviews of both picture quality and audio quality for most Blu-ray releases, and it gives you a pretty good idea what to expect, so that you can decide whether the cost of a particular title is worth it to you.


----------



## gene4ht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16530#post_24726985
> 
> 
> I think its rare that the DVD audio differs from a bluray in LFE. Only one I know of is master and commander, don't know if there are any others.



I recall reading an earlier post that someone was putting together a compilation of demo bass scenes and eluded to having to go back through his collection of DVDs because of "neutered" BDs. This lead me to believe there were more than a few. My follow on question is...does a listing of these exist?


----------



## shpitz

Forgot to add: some older movies were encoded with mpeg2 on the bluray, and not h264, so the quality is much lower (mpeg2 needs higher bitrates, i.e. more space, to produce comparable quality vs h264).


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16520_40#post_24727104
> 
> 
> I saw it today too. Not too shabby in the bass dept.



You guys are making me want to visit my new cineplex again ( I've only been once for PR) to see this in Atmos on an 87ft screen


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16500#post_24720781
> 
> 
> Both are good bass movies....If that's all your getting them for.
> 
> 
> Pompeii is a movie you would skip the story line just to get to the bass scenes lol............then again Im sure most of the ppl in this thread do that even with the good storyline movies lol.



How much of the story would you have to skip? I wouldn't want to buy it if I have to sit through a boring storyline with the action only being the last 25mins of the movie.


----------



## teckademic

Are the recommended movies that are available to stream through netflix offer the same ULF effect or does netflix compress the audio too much?


----------



## booga24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16560#post_24727386
> 
> 
> How much of the story would you have to skip? I wouldn't want to buy it if I have to sit through a boring storyline with the action only being the last 25mins of the movie.




It's not that bad, I'm a big fan of Jon Snow (kit Harington) and jack Bauer (kiefer Sutherland ) even though the script did not help them in this movie I thought it was ok. Be your own judge







.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16530#post_24727007
> 
> 
> 
> We all need to not take his reviews or any for that matter so seriously, I know I'm not. I think Ralph's reviews are fun and insightful. We could argue all day about specs and what not but this is the Master Bass thread and we are all passionate about bass here so cheers!!


If the dude being discussed who is doing the reviews has PB13's as I saw mentioned, then his subwoofers are perfectly adequate to do a subjective rating on the LFE or ULF or whatever we choose to call it.  If he is solid down to 15 Hz or so, he is qualified to discuss 99.9% of what matters in LFE, as well as covering a similar percentage of subwoofer owner/home theater enthusiasts capabilities as well.  If a movie is filtered at 30-40Hz, he is going to notice a huge lack of LFE with PB13's, and by the same token notice effectively all but an extremely minor and comparatively insubstantial bit of extension.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16530#post_24727358
> 
> 
> You guys are making me want to visit my new cineplex again ( I've only been once for PR) to see this in Atmos on an 87ft screen



I seen Brave in Atmos and it was an incredible experience.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16560#post_24727612
> 
> 
> If the dude being discussed who is doing the reviews has PB13's as I saw mentioned, then his subwoofers are perfectly adequate to do a subjective rating on the LFE or ULF or whatever we choose to call it.  If he is solid down to 15 Hz or so, he is qualified to discuss 99.9% of what matters in LFE, as well as covering a similar percentage of subwoofer owner/home theater enthusiasts capabilities as well.  If a movie is filtered at 30-40Hz, he is going to notice a huge lack of LFE with PB13's, and by the same token notice effectively all but an extremely minor and comparatively insubstantial bit of extension.


I'm over arguing over extension. I see you post in other threads and your beginning to sound like a broken record. We all have our preferences. Being flat to 15hz or whether or not he is or not (no graphs of his room) may be enough for your preferences and that's ok. Others want to reproduce what's entirely on the recording and if you visit Data Bass you'll find it's on more movies than you'd think . I want this and is why I'm bout to start on a DIY sub project.


----------



## bear123


No I'm just saying people were talking like his system is not capable enough to subjectively comment on LFE.  I figured he must have had a Bose Acoustimass or something.  If he has PB ultras he has enough capability to get 99% of the effect to be gotten from LFE for 99% of the people.  So I just don't agree that he is not qualified to comment on it, thats all.  Single digit extension and capability is a high priority for some and that's perfectly fine.


----------



## Reddig

Ralph indeed has a fine system.


----------



## AJ72

The same argument keeps resurfacing and developing into a mexican stand off in this thread. You know the one about getting the whole frequency range or not. Usually someone stokes the fire saying that ELF, low teens, single digits is not worth the chase. Understandably the broadside gets a response and a divide is created. Personally I think the two different stand points (lets call them Ported vs Sealed to simplify) make for an interesting contrast on peoples reviews. Not necessarily is one better than the other (I know this in itself is a provocative statement) but inevitably sides are taken.. Respect that there are differences. ELF is real not a myth. Ported subs sound awesome within their frequency range too. Come on we can coexist surely!


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24693827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16350#post_24693718
> 
> 
> If the last version was DD +, the lossless format will have more dynamic range. DD + is a lossy track than was compressed and fit into a smaller bandwidth.
> 
> 
> 9 is a great film all around and in the bass department. It is worth buying and putting into your collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just cancelled my rental of 9 and ordered it on amazon. Thanks for the recommendation.
Click to expand...



Unwrapped my copy of 9 last night and WOW WOW WOW!

So happy I blind bought this one! Not only was the bass phenomenal but the overall sound mix and film were too. Even the video was excellent with perfect black levels. Also one of the better uses of the 16:9 AR I've seen.


----------



## nube

Get with the program, fellas. Many of you are pulling out your soapboxes to preach your opinion about something entirely different than what I pointed out. Please stop.


The discussion is *not*, I repeat, is *NOT* over whether Ralph Potts can subjectively rate LFE. It's about there being no point to his unscored extension rating/category because he doesn't have the capability to know how far the bass in a movie extends. That category serves no purpose, has no point, etc. When you have a system that rolls off at or around 20Hz, how can you differentiate between releases, since almost all recent action/thriller movies have extension somewhere in the 20-30Hz range. And, that's why his subjective ratings of extension are frequently just flat-out wrong.


If there was really merit to the category (or his system's extension allowing for a good foundation for subjective impressions of extension below 20Hz), logically he'd either consistently underscore or overscore the extension rating because his system is constant. He does not. Go compare his ratings to the measured extension of a movie, look at their PvA graphs, and see that his rating shows no consistency with the known extension and content peaks of a movie.


I think, therefore, that his addition and movement of that category to unrated likely was a reaction to the new measurements allowing people to know (and want to know) the extension of a movie, and that his subjective impressions are likely bassed (sic) on other factors, such as perceived levels and dynamics, which vary from movie to movie. He often talks about "shaking the room" and stuff in it, so he's probably most impressed by the frequencies from 25-35Hz which excite those modes the most. As an example, he gives Gravity a 5 and Pompeii a 3.










He can rate what he wants, as he's a paid reviewer, and it's all well and good for him to subjectively score the LFE category as a whole, but, given his equipment limitations and ratings inconsistencies (and incorrectness), I don't see any point to that unscored extension category.


----------



## Toe

"Get with the program?"










"The point" Nube has already been explained to you. Why does it matter? Like I told the other poster I responded too, if you don't have any use for what Ralph is doing, don't read it and don't worry about it. Some of us like myself DO enjoy and find value in it. I don't get your soapbox here bud.







Its a subjective opinion with his gear and room, and MANY of us enjoy reading about his experience even though it is not objective. I use the same subs as Ralph, so I find value in reading his opinion (I don't always agree with it) because it commonly gives me a good idea of what to expect.


For a much more objective perspective, we have the excellent data-bass. Nobody is forcing you to read Ralph's reviews, so just ignore them if they serve no purpose for you while those of us who do enjoy them will continue to do so.


----------



## kemiza

If you talk about Ralph on this thread for some reason you get jumped on. I don't get it.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16560#post_24729539
> 
> 
> If you talk about Ralph on this thread for some reason you get jumped on. I don't get it.




I think part of it is because you can just as easily go into one of his threads and post your complaints instead of the classless act of doing it behind his back. That's the way I see it at least. Why bash him or how he chooses to do reviews here when you can bring up your concerns to HIM in one of his threads?


----------



## digler84


ok, on a lighter subject in regards to movies and such......i have a question about concert blurays.  it seems like when i play them that they can only go so loud, then it seems no matter how loud i turn them up it doesn't sound much different.  is this normal?   i checked the drc in my bluray player, it is set to wide which in the manual it says is for essentially no compression.  i have checked my receiver countless times and no compression or night feature activated.  any thoughts gents?  i have a sony bdp350s and an onkyo 805 reciever.  speakers are plenty capable as well.  it doesn't seem to do this on movies either, just concert blu's.


----------



## Boxozaxu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16560#post_24729562
> 
> 
> I think part of it is because you can just as easily go into one of his threads and post your complaints instead of the classless act of doing it behind his back. That's the way I see it at least. Why bash him or how he chooses to do reviews here when you can bring up your concerns to HIM in one of his threads?


 

I appreciate/like Ralph's reviews but just because Nube *disagrees* with how Ralph handles part of his review does not mean he is bashing him in an underhanded way.  I do not get that from Nube's comments at all.

 

Either way Ralph, as a paid critic himself, should be able to handle a little bit of criticism thrown his way without emotionally breaking down.


----------



## mo949

For the record Ralph doesn't emotionally break down and can handle criticism, his fans are not him. Nube makes good and valid points. Ralph clearly tried to bridge the gap though. I think he could drop the extension line and be just fine focusing on lfe overall.


----------



## Boxozaxu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16560#post_24729811
> 
> 
> For the record Ralph doesn't emotionally break down and can handle criticism, his fans are not him. Nube makes good and valid points. Ralph clearly tried to bridge the gap though. I think he could drop the extension line and be just fine focusing on lfe overall.


Sorry, I may not have been clear.  I was trying to say that I think Ralph, being a professional, is probably quite capable of handling any critisism thrown at him.  I did not mean to imply he is currently breaking down over this.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16560#post_24729562
> 
> 
> I think part of it is because you can just as easily go into one of his threads and post your complaints instead of the classless act of doing it behind his back. That's the way I see it at least. Why bash him or how he chooses to do reviews here when you can bring up your concerns to HIM in one of his threads?


Behind his back? You're over thinking this bro not that deep.


----------



## TinnEars

I couldn't give a rat's behind about Ralph (whoever he is) nor his fan-boys. This is an OPEN forum. If I don't agree with what an expert is stating then I'll post my opinion, wrong or right as it may be, and I'll either be supported or thrashed or both. Hey... maybe I'll lern sumthin'!!







I'm sorry someone stubbed your *Toe*. Get over it it.










EDIT: When I was 12 years old I tried to protect my big brother's good name (he was 16). I nearly got my a$$ kicked by a bunch of big older drugged-out hooligans. I ran my a$$ off and survived. I don't regret my action but I prolly wooda thot twice about doin' that again.


----------



## Kini62

Are there measurements for iFrankenstein?

Thanks


----------



## booga24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TinnEars*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16560#post_24729897
> 
> 
> I couldn't give a rat's behind about Ralph (whoever he is) nor his fan-boys. This is an OPEN forum. If I don't agree with what an expert is stating then I'll post my opinion, wrong or right as it may be, and I'll either be supported or thrashed or both. Hey... maybe I'll lern sumthin'!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry someone stubbed your *Toe*. Get over it it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: When I was 12 years old I tried to protect my big brother's good name (he was 16). I nearly got my a$$ kicked by a bunch of big older drugged-out hooligans. I ran my a$$ off and survived. I don't regret my action but I prolly wooda thot twice about doin' that again.





From your comments you are taking this to another level, who gives a rat's a$$ (using your own words) to what happen to you when you was born? I don't have a problem with Nube's comments about Ralph reviews even though he could have also posted it in Ralph's review to get a respond but I guess is not that serious and he is looking for it. I read Ralph's reviews to get his opinion on movies (film & video & audio) not bass, and I don't believe most people who read his reviews care that much about the subs he's using.



Serious bassheads come to this thread to read measurements and comments from Nube & co who do a very good job reviewing the bass in movies and not Ralph's subjective statement on bass in movies.


----------



## Toe

Just calling it how I see it boys. You dont agree, so be it. I don't see any reason you can't bring up complaints to Ralph himself, that's all, and if you can't do that for whatever reason and need to do it here that's your choice obviously.


----------



## Hopinater


This is kind of making me laugh. This same argument took place back in November regarding Ralph and his reviews and it went on for a few pages. Obviously nothing was accomplished back then and nothing will be accomplished now. So we might just as well agree to disagree and get back to talking about movies.


----------



## booga24

Greetings,


On another note I just finished watching Pompeii and my subjective opionion is bass was pretty solid. VTF-15 just in case anybody wants to know







.


Regards,


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TinnEars*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16560#post_24729897
> 
> 
> I couldn't give a rat's behind about Ralph (whoever he is) nor his fan-boys. This is an OPEN forum. If I don't agree with what an expert is stating then I'll post my opinion, wrong or right as it may be, and I'll either be supported or thrashed or both. Hey... maybe I'll lern sumthin'!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry someone stubbed your *Toe*. Get over it it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: When I was 12 years old I tried to protect my big brother's good name (he was 16). I nearly got my a$$ kicked by a bunch of big older drugged-out hooligans. I ran my a$$ off and survived. I don't regret my action but I prolly wooda thot twice about doin' that again.



My whole point flew right over your head, but thanks for the pointless story.


----------



## lgans316

Hi Guys,


I am wondering why Bolt is 3 1/2 stars? Is it because things are toned down after the first 15 minutes?


Have anyone heard the song La La La by Naughty Boy ft. Sam Smith in 5.1ch? It has a very smooth and deep bass througout which I seldom get to hear in music videos these days.. I am sure Bass lovers will like it.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16560#post_24729143
> 
> 
> Unwrapped my copy of 9 last night and WOW WOW WOW!
> 
> So happy I blind bought this one! Not only was the bass phenomenal but the overall sound mix and film were too. Even the video was excellent with perfect black levels. Also one of the better uses of the 16:9 AR I've seen.


For sure I own it too and just love it. Great movie and great presentation.


----------



## V.X.Donique









First World problems .........again.



Can the Mods please clean this mess up.


Thanks.


----------



## booga24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *V.X.Donique*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16560#post_24730284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First World problems .........again.
> 
> 
> 
> Can the Mods please clean this mess up.
> 
> 
> Thanks.




I think the thread cleaned it's mess up already







. Back to bass movies.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hopinater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16560#post_24730083
> 
> 
> This is kind of making me laugh. This same argument took place back in November regarding Ralph and his reviews and it went on for a few pages. Obviously nothing was accomplished back then and nothing will be accomplished now. So we might just as well agree to disagree and get back to talking about movies.



True and correct Sir.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16560#post_24729300
> 
> 
> The discussion is *not*, I repeat, is *NOT* over whether Ralph Potts can subjectively rate LFE. It's about there being no point to his unscored extension rating/category because he doesn't have the capability to know how far the bass in a movie extends.


I guess I can see your point to some extent.  It is probably very hard to tell if a movie extends deeper than 15 or 16 Hz without measurement gear.  But, he does extend low enough with authority(15-16 Hz easily) to determine if the LFE is low enough for 99% of subwoofer owners to experience most of what LFE has to offer.

 

Just watched "9" yesterday..thought it was pretty good in the LFE department, although I would not rate it quite as much of a bass monster as HB II or Dredd.


----------



## derrickdj1

I think the movie 9 get's high rating because it was unique, the creator first film while doing his PHD work. The movie has great slam and dynamic range. Dredd has lot of very deep bass but, it just another SiFi movie. I like Dredd but, 9 is worth collecting for me.


----------



## tvuong

3 days to kill has good bass and I enjoy the movie too. YMMV.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

9 is more of a sub 20hz movie IMHO. If you aren't getting much under that it won't seem that impressive.


For me it's in align with the data bass numbers. One of the top 5 or 10 of all time


----------



## bear123


Oh I enjoyed the LFE from 9.  One thing I like about it, was the the LFE was at times......quiet if that makes sense.  In other words, there were scenes that were not very loud, yet the LFE was very strong.  I found this to be pretty cool, as often times LFE is often teamed up only with very loud scenes.  Course, I was listening a bit on the quiet side with the kids and my mom, so this probably affected the perceived impact a bit.  I have noticed that sometimes, -20 is "meh" and -15 is "wow".


----------



## mo949

Good to hear about 3 days to kill. Got it on the rental list.


----------



## digler84


all the talk of the irene scene made me dust off the dvd for BHD.  last time i watched that movie my system was nowhere even close to where it is today.  pretty cool scene to say the least.  had to pump up the volume a bit to get a real good sensation of it, but the dual xv15's handled it quite well IMO.  i know im missing the full extension of that scene, but what i did feel was pretty darn sweet.  it made me feel like i was in the middle of all those choppers.  cool stuff.


----------



## spidey.joe80

I finally graphed that screener copy of Elysium with the awesome bass And compared it to the retail version.

The results are interesting.

PvA
 


Elysium finale 139min.
 


In the Rebassed finale scene 5hz gets a 20db boost! By 20hz the boost is down to 10db. The magnitude graph is really cool. Headroom is maxed, Pushed right before clipping. This is a intelligent boost and is weighted towards the infrasonic. Almost as if removing some kind of filter, and indeed the retail version does look "filtered" in comparison. I watched the rebassed version and it saturated my 15hz system in a rare way. Pretty cool I think, any thoughts?


----------



## eNoize

  


Haven't watched it yet, but according to the graph, the action packs some nice LFE although it plummets after 19-20Hz. Really curious about that 23Hz spike and will probably graph later once I sit down to watch the movie.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16590#post_24731282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't watched it yet, but according to the graph, the action packs some nice LFE although it plummets after 19-20Hz. Really curious about that 23Hz spike and will probably graph later once I sit down to watch the movie.



Thanks for graphing this eNoize as I have been curious about it.


----------



## matthewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16550_50#post_24730639
> 
> 
> 3 days to kill has good bass and I enjoy the movie too. YMMV.


Yeah was a fun watch, enjoyed Jack Ryan more and it to had its bass moments


----------



## Mrkazador


Enoize, on all your graphs the bottom is cut too short. Can't see the frequency numbers.


----------



## ambesolman

Where do you find a Rebassed copy of Elysium?


----------



## Torqdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16560#post_24729605
> 
> 
> ok, on a lighter subject in regards to movies and such......i have a question about concert blurays.  it seems like when i play them that they can only go so loud, then it seems no matter how loud i turn them up it doesn't sound much different.  is this normal?   i checked the drc in my bluray player, it is set to wide which in the manual it says is for essentially no compression.  i have checked my receiver countless times and no compression or night feature activated.  any thoughts gents?  i have a sony bdp350s and an onkyo 805 reciever.  speakers are plenty capable as well.  it doesn't seem to do this on movies either, just concert blu's.


I'm responding to this question in part to try and break the Ralph Potts endless enigma of going no-where posts. I'm not sure what the answer is to your particular problem with concert blus and all I can say is that with my system, there is plenty of reserve volume should I choose to go there. I have an Oppo BDP95 that I use to select whichever lossless sound codecs are on the disc and that is pushed into a Parasound C-2 AVR via 7.1 RCA connections. I use analog bypass on my Parasound and it all works.

I'm not familiar with your equipment and maybe someone who is will chime in and be better able to help.


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16590#post_24731482
> 
> 
> Enoize, on all your graphs the bottom is cut too short. Can't see the frequency numbers.



Yeah, that's the part in the settings I keep trying to fix but haven't figured out yet. Even going through the .usr file as .txt and changing the configurations numbers, but no luck.


----------



## Mrkazador


Thats weird, if you're on windows 7 or 8 you can use the snipping tool to capture the screenshot instead.


----------



## mijotter

Two things:


I don't know if it's been mentioned but a real nice bass sweep is in Transformers 3 when Sentinel shoots Ironhide the third time after he says, "I hereby discharge you from duty"


I here talk of the WWZ grenade, I just watched it on Hulu and the THIRD grenade filled my room with nice low bass and rumble. Not even close from the other 2 that were thrown. People refer to it as the first grenade, is it the one thrown while still in the street?


----------



## eNoize

Mrkazador,


I'm Win 7, but it's not the screengrab tool of SpecLab because that's how the screen looks even while making the graph. There's something else weird cutting off that bottom portion while the program is running.


----------



## Mrkazador


Oh ok, thats even more weird lol.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16590#post_24731664
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's been mentioned but a real nice bass sweep is in Transformers 3 when Sentinel shoots Ironhide the third time after he says, "I hereby discharge you from duty"
> 
> 
> I here talk of the WWZ grenade, I just watched it on Hulu and the THIRD grenade filled my room with nice low bass and rumble. Not even close from the other 2 that were thrown. People refer to it as the first grenade, is it the one thrown while still in the street?



Most comment on the scene that's at ~ 1:05:00 in the stairwell, but the big one after that is good too.


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matthewa*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16590#post_24731389
> 
> 
> Yeah was a fun watch, enjoyed Jack Ryan more and it to had its bass moments


Both are good movies in my opinion. I just finished Jack Ryan Shadow Recruit and I enjoyed it quite a bit. The van explosion close to the end had some deep rumble that vibrated my couch pretty good and I was listening at -15db. I like to see that graph some day.


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conquritall*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16500_100#post_24721890
> 
> 
> Robocop is worth purchasing for sure. Looking forward to cranking it up.



The constant footstep sound was awful.


Otherwise, decent watch, I don't know about purchasing. Bass was plentiful.


Just watched the A-TEAM, though older, was more entertaining and had better audio and bass.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16590#post_24731664
> 
> 
> Two things:
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's been mentioned but a real nice bass sweep is in Transformers 3 when Sentinel shoots Ironhide the third time after he says, "I hereby discharge you from duty"
> 
> 
> I here talk of the WWZ grenade, I just watched it on Hulu and the THIRD grenade filled my room with nice low bass and rumble. Not even close from the other 2 that were thrown. People refer to it as the first grenade, is it the one thrown while still in the street?


I don't think anyone refers to it as 'the first grenade'. It's simply referred to as, "the grenade scene/sweep".


As ambesolman stated, it's the indoor grenade scene. Specifically, the bass sweep for the 2nd grenade thrown indoors. The first indoor grenade is a 'boom'. The 2nd indoor grenade is a descending frequency bass sweep. To get the full effect of it, the playback setup needs to be capable of loud levels down to 10Hz. As the sweep descends to 10Hz, the best description of the high SPL 10Hz is a shudder. It makes my house shudder.


As for the person who says they don't notice much difference between anything under ~16Hz, it makes me wonder about their setups. My setup goes down to single digits (though not to Reference levels down that low) and I can tell when stuff goes down to 20Hz, 10Hz or dips into single Hz while hearing/feeling it.


I'm curious about Episode 1 of Penny Dreadful. There wasn't much bass in it, and then out of the blue, there was one scene (where they encounter the first vampires in the lair) where there is a ULF tone, but no real audible bass. Pretty cool.



Max


----------



## DrPainMD

Has anyone done any graphs for The Artist , if so I would like to see them.


----------



## McStyvie

Looking really forward to Jack Ryan. It is one of my favorite book series. Probably a blind buy for me regardless of bass, but all the better if it does


----------



## wpbpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16590#post_24732083
> 
> 
> Looking really forward to Jack Ryan. It is one of my favorite book series. Probably a blind buy for me regardless of bass, but all the better if it does


You're good... Pine and Knightly do the Jack Ryan series justice and are believable younger Ryans. The villain is really good too. The bass is excellent, tho idk how low it extends, it's there with authority when it has to. Enjoy


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16590#post_24731508
> 
> 
> Where do you find a Rebassed copy of Elysium?



I would like to find this too


----------



## RJW1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16600_100#post_24731508
> 
> 
> Where do you find a Rebassed copy of Elysium?



+1

I would like to know also. I havent heard of this copy.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16590#post_24731279
> 
> 
> I finally graphed that screener copy of Elysium with the awesome bass And compared it to the retail version.
> 
> The results are interesting.
> 
> PvA
> 
> 
> 
> Elysium finale 139min.
> 
> 
> 
> In the Rebassed finale scene 5hz gets a 20db boost! By 20hz the boost is down to 10db. The magnitude graph is really cool. Headroom is maxed, Pushed right before clipping. This is a intelligent boost and is weighted towards the infrasonic. Almost as if removing some kind of filter, and indeed the retail version does look "filtered" in comparison. I watched the rebassed version and it saturated my 15hz system in a rare way. Pretty cool I think, any thoughts?



Thanks for this! This is what I was trying to explain all those months ago. The (downloaded) copy of Elysium I have may not be what someone gets when they purchase the blu Ray, but that sucka is a monster!!!


----------



## kemiza

Anybody give the Carrie remake a spin? Had some banging moments.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16600_100#post_24733730
> 
> 
> Anybody give the Carrie remake a spin? Had some banging moments.


http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-85#entry2398


----------



## derrickdj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16620#post_24733812
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-85#entry2398



I gave it a thumbs up. I like it and decent LFE IMO even if it is not ultra low.


----------



## wyattroa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16500_100#post_24731279
> 
> 
> I finally graphed that screener copy of Elysium with the awesome bass And compared it to the retail version.
> 
> The results are interesting.
> 
> PvA
> 
> 
> 
> Elysium finale 139min.
> 
> 
> 
> In the Rebassed finale scene 5hz gets a 20db boost! By 20hz the boost is down to 10db. The magnitude graph is really cool. Headroom is maxed, Pushed right before clipping. This is a intelligent boost and is weighted towards the infrasonic. Almost as if removing some kind of filter, and indeed the retail version does look "filtered" in comparison. I watched the rebassed version and it saturated my 15hz system in a rare way. Pretty cool I think, any thoughts?



Well, now I want to find this also...


----------



## eNoize

After watching Seal Team 8, a closer look reveals that there is indeed a good amount of activity below 20Hz, though much of it happens at the beginning of the movie during the initial extraction mission.


00.07.45 - 00.07.56 (helicopter landing)
 


Couple of sweeps (00.12.30 - 00.12.45)
 


00.14.50 - 00.15.25 (shootout with the .50 cal)
 


00.23.19 - 00.23.21 (ULF not related to any action, but part of the music during an edit cut to another scene)
 


The massive 23Hz peak in the PvA graph are from two boat explosions


First boat explodes, 00.36.02 - 00.36.15
 


Second boat explodes, 00.36.45 - 00.36.58


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16480_40#post_24713905
> 
> 
> Currently watching I Frankenstein. The bass is slamming.



Just finished I Frankenstein and agree the bass was great even with the 19hz filter but none the less the room was energized and it was great with the rest of the mix and onscreen effects.










And as a fan of Underworld I'll be adding this to the collection


----------



## Hyrlyfrm

Does anyone have access to the different region versions of Elysium to compare?


----------



## Reddig

So any good bass flicks coming out this week?


----------



## jlpowell84

Yes I got "I, Frankenstein" from redbox last night and it was great! Surround effects were great and consistent bass throughout the entire movie. And it was good entertainment value and did not have the Battlefield LA cheesyness aspect to it. Any of us should give it a go unless demons are a no go for you


----------



## bori

I Frankenstein was a bad movie with good bass. Should not be compared to the underworld movies.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16620#post_24737113
> 
> 
> Yes I got "I, Frankenstein" from redbox last night and it was great! Surround effects were great and consistent bass throughout the entire movie. And it was good entertainment value and did not have the Battlefield LA cheesyness aspect to it. Any of us should give it a go unless demons are a no go for you



That's why we all have our individual tastes.







I'd rather watch B:LA 5 times before watching I, Frankenstein again. Better movie and MUCHHH better bass, IMO.


----------



## MKtheater

I agree, I liked Battle LA better than I, Frankenstein. I own both.


----------



## Reddig

I own I. Frankenstein and enjoyed it in 3D. Visuals where cool and surrounds effects were sweet but I liked Batt LA audio a bit better. I own it too. Both movies are cool


----------



## johnnyknoxsvill

The new Godzilla movie is going bring some houses down when that gets a blu release


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnnyknoxsvill*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16620#post_24737610
> 
> 
> The new Godzilla movie is going bring some houses down when that gets a blu release



Hope so! Going to see it tomorrow!


----------



## MKtheater

Can only hope.


----------



## Reddig

I'm hearing great things about it both movie wise and it's presentation.


----------



## MKtheater

I am still looking for new blood to surpass IMHO the best bass from WOTW. Many are on the same level but nothing surpasses it IMHO. There are many movies I like with better picture quality to boot but I am talking bass.


----------



## Ray77085

I Frankenstein was OK in the bass dept and nothing really dug deep to me. However Battle LA was slamming with bass and over all a better movie IMO.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16590#post_24731685
> 
> 
> Mrkazador,
> 
> 
> I'm Win 7, but it's not the screengrab tool of SpecLab because that's how the screen looks even while making the graph. There's something else weird cutting off that bottom portion while the program is running.





Try the maximize icon on the right top of the screen.


----------



## bori

Finished watching Gangster Squad. Good bass great movie.


----------



## ImmoralKnight

So I rented Battle: Los Angeles to see how great the bass is. It literally shook my living room.


----------



## tydq

Hard to say what Godzilla will sound like at home, but there were definitely spots where they were accentuating the mass of the monsters. Several sweeps, some loud booms. There was one part where everything other than the footfalls were somewhat silent as Godzilla was walking close by. There was a little noise and a fluttering sound, but it seemed like something was missing. I’m hoping that is some ULF failing to be reproduced by the theater subs.


----------



## spidey.joe80

There's also a copy of Thor 2 I found that has modified bass.

Thor 2
 


25min
 

*Notice the large Amplitude blip at the bottom is not modified(overboosted)


I found these movies on the internet. Im curious how they came to be?

They are like a personalized house curve for each movie! A smart-curve so to speak.


----------



## blazar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ImmoralKnight*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16620#post_24738581
> 
> 
> So I rented Battle: Los Angeles to see how great the bass is. It literally shook my living room.



Battle los angeles sounds pretty damn awesome ... I had fun watching that again after building my set of new subs!


----------



## mijotter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16620#post_24737648
> 
> 
> I'm hearing great things about it both movie wise and it's presentation.



I hope Godzilla gets a 7.1 treatment and yeah my theatre isn't really known for bass but it showed up nicely during Godzilla, I can't wait to bring the King home


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tydq*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16620#post_24738599
> 
> 
> Hard to say what Godzilla will sound like at home, but there were definitely spots where they were accentuating the mass of the monsters. Several sweeps, some loud booms. There was one part where everything other than the footfalls were somewhat silent as Godzilla was walking close by. There was a little noise and a fluttering sound, but it seemed like something was missing. I’m hoping that is some ULF failing to be reproduced by the theater subs.



That fluttering sound could have been content around port tune or lower which the theatre sub couldn't handle. Sounds like they need a HPF applied. If thats the case talk about taking you out of the moment. About the same impact as turning the lights on in my book.


----------



## Ketnis

Don't know if it's been mentioned, but *JOHN DIES AT THE END* has some impacting bass. Not so much the constant rumble that permeates every movie's LFE track, but at certain moments it hits hard and loud.


----------



## mo949

So do you basically need the black market copy to get the movie with the bass it aught to have?! That would figure...


----------



## bori

Watching Devils Due has tons of strong bass so far.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16620#post_24738738
> 
> 
> There's also a copy of Thor 2 I found that has modified bass.
> 
> Thor 2
> 
> 
> 
> 25min
> 
> 
> *Notice the large Amplitude blip at the bottom is not modified(overboosted)
> 
> 
> I found these movies on the internet. Im curious how they came to be?
> 
> They are like a personalized house curve for each movie! A smart-curve so to speak.



Like Amazon on the internet or some where else? What is the explanation here? It has me wondering if someone with the necessary software is loading the audio onto their computer then modifying it.


----------



## mo949

^ or it could be a different audio mix being leaked (theatrical maybe?).


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16620#post_24737502
> 
> 
> That's why we all have our individual tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather watch B:LA 5 times before watching I, Frankenstein again. Better movie and MUCHHH better bass, IMO.



Yea I, Frankenstein is not the same as underworld movies and it has its moments that scream low budget. I guess I just noticed some things in Battlefield LA that just screamed a little louder in the cheesy department. I won't ever buy I, Frankenstein unless I see it in the 5-7 dollar bin. But yes we are all different. I also mentioned a long time ago that I think mood has a decent impact on our assessment of movies as well.


But hey, we always have the Super Lycan scene in Underworld awakening to fall back on!!! One of my fav's


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16620#post_24737693
> 
> 
> I Frankenstein was OK in the bass dept and nothing really dug deep to me. However Battle LA was slamming with bass and over all a better movie IMO.



I didn't think I, Frankenstein was anything special in the bass department but it had nice bass to accommodate the on screen action. And a few scenes in the beggining had my wife saying, "Yep this movie has bass!" Like the scene in the graveyard starting out where the demons attack him. Now Battlefield LA has better bass yes but I didn't feel it was anything special. I feel like I am defending Frankenstein and charging Battlefield LA lol! I mean I won't go back to BFLA for any demos and the bus scene is even on my demo disc. I will choose the known ones plus some of my favorite ones like WWZ and the Super Lycan scene. I prob still stand for the final fight scene in TIH as "maybe" tops. I just love the impact of the feet hitting the ground and the combination of upper and lower bass the graphs show. WOTW is pretty nuts too. A side note is I am still settling in on a final calibration and I may bump the sub trim up a little. It is a little lower than before. But also before with my mega crazy house curve watching scenes like WOTW and the Looper scene in the house with the kid would have me scrambling for the remote to turn it down the bass was so fearful! Now I am on the journey of keeping things impactful with my house curve but still able to play the mega scenes without volume changing.


----------



## MKtheater

B:LA knocked my old projector off the shelf where it never happened before. I was watching the movie and the last battle scene where the aliens come out had me watching a blue screen while the action and sound was still going!


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24740930
> 
> 
> I didn't think I, Frankenstein was anything special in the bass department but it had nice bass to accommodate the on screen action. And a few scenes in the beggining had my wife saying, "Yep this movie has bass!" Like the scene in the graveyard starting out where the demons attack him. Now Battlefield LA has better bass yes but I didn't feel it was anything special. I feel like I am defending Frankenstein and charging Battlefield LA lol! I mean I won't go back to BFLA for any demos and the bus scene is even on my demo disc. I will choose the known ones plus some of my favorite ones like WWZ and the Super Lycan scene. I prob still stand for the final fight scene in TIH as "maybe" tops. I just love the impact of the feet hitting the ground and the combination of upper and lower bass the graphs show. WOTW is pretty nuts too. A side note is I am still settling in on a final calibration and I may bump the sub trim up a little. It is a little lower than before. But also before with my mega crazy house curve watching scenes like WOTW and the Looper scene in the house with the kid would have me scrambling for the remote to turn it down the bass was so fearful! Now I am on the journey of keeping things impactful with my house curve but still able to play the mega scenes without volume changing.



Yep,

You are correct as there was nothing special about, I Frankenstein in the bass dept, but in comparison to the dry spell we have had as of late with movies with NO BASS it was OK. Battle LA was an OK movie overall as there are a lot worse in my opinion such as Frankenstein's Army ,Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow. I could watch Battle LA any day over those two. Battle LA clobbers , I Frankenstein in the bass dept, plain and simple.

My new DEMO is Pulse in the server room !! Nothing on the 5-star list has hit any harder than that scene on my system.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24741076
> 
> 
> B:LA knocked my old projector off the shelf where it never happened before. I was watching the movie and the last battle scene where the aliens come out had me watching a blue screen while the action and sound was still going!



Dang !! You had the woofer and or woofers moving more than just air !! Ha ha !!


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24740930
> 
> 
> I didn't think I, Frankenstein was anything special in the bass department but it had nice bass to accommodate the on screen action. And a few scenes in the beggining had my wife saying, "Yep this movie has bass!" Like the scene in the graveyard starting out where the demons attack him. Now Battlefield LA has better bass yes but I didn't feel it was anything special. I feel like I am defending Frankenstein and charging Battlefield LA lol! I mean I won't go back to BFLA for any demos and the bus scene is even on my demo disc. I will choose the known ones plus some of my favorite ones like WWZ and the Super Lycan scene. I prob still stand for the final fight scene in TIH as "maybe" tops. I just love the impact of the feet hitting the ground and the combination of upper and lower bass the graphs show. WOTW is pretty nuts too. A side note is I am still settling in on a final calibration and I may bump the sub trim up a little. It is a little lower than before. But also before with my mega crazy house curve watching scenes like WOTW and the Looper scene in the house with the kid would have me scrambling for the remote to turn it down the bass was so fearful! Now I am on the journey of keeping things impactful with my house curve but still able to play the mega scenes without volume changing.



Do you have ported subs? Because to me, some of the best aspects of B:LA are its really low lows. I didn't fully appreciate it until I got my transducers.


----------



## MKtheater

Yes, B:LA was the movie that had me install a ceiling mount, it hit the projector shelf resonance just right! I was also running 12 dBs hot at that time!


Here is a subjective way of knowing you have gained some low end to the bass. When I added my IB every time I run a bass heavy scene my wife calls me and says WTH are you doing! I am running the IB much flatter than any other system to before yet I get much more complaints. Success!


----------



## blazar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24741139
> 
> 
> Yes, B:LA was the movie that had me install a ceiling mount, it hit the projector shelf resonance just right! I was also running 12 dBs hot at that time!
> 
> 
> Here is a subjective way of knowing you have gained some low end to the bass. When I added my IB every time I run a bass heavy scene my wife calls me and says WTH are you doing! I am running the IB much flatter than any other system to before yet I get much more complaints. Success!



Nice...


i frankentstein was a goody movie but the bass was well placed at the ending scenes with all the destruction. I still think the bass needed to be more prominent for what they were trying to do onscreen though...


----------



## ambesolman

Saw Godzilla in 3d IMAX today. Really liked the movie even though there were a couple of moments where I just wanted it to move along. The audio was very good, so was the bass. There were a couple of times it seemed like it should've hit a little harder. Either way I recommend it and hope it's not filtered on bluray!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24741076
> 
> 
> B:LA knocked my old projector off the shelf where it never happened before. I was watching the movie and the last battle scene where the aliens come out had me watching a blue screen while the action and sound was still going!



Actually I do remember the end scene with that mothership thing blowing up was quite nice. But one thing here I just remembered friends is that I was very sleepy that night and had "slightly" dozed off a couple times that night. And that I am still playing with the bass department calibration. I have run like a 17db house curve in the past that made the traditional scenes scary and make the house sound like it would cave in! Now I am still hot, like 8db I think, but still playing with it. I think I will change the PGM 2 feature on both of my Submersives which give a 3db bump below about 45hz.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24741094
> 
> 
> Yep,
> 
> You are correct as there was nothing special about, I Frankenstein in the bass dept, but in comparison to the dry spell we have had as of late with movies with NO BASS it was OK. Battle LA was an OK movie overall as there are a lot worse in my opinion such as Frankenstein's Army ,Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow. I could watch Battle LA any day over those two. Battle LA clobbers , I Frankenstein in the bass dept, plain and simple.
> 
> My new DEMO is Pulse in the server room !! Nothing on the 5-star list has hit any harder than that scene on my system.



Ok yea I forgot to check out pulse yet so here I come.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24741137
> 
> 
> Do you have ported subs? Because to me, some of the best aspects of B:LA are its really low lows. I didn't fully appreciate it until I got my transducers.



Dual Seaton Submersives (2400's).


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24741076
> 
> 
> B:LA knocked my old projector off the shelf where it never happened before. I was watching the movie and the last battle scene where the aliens come out had me watching a blue screen while the action and sound was still going!



I'm surprised this is not talked about more. I had to do quite a bit of work as far as sorbothene feet, pads, toothpicks jammed in the lens shift, etc....just to get my 3d projector and picture to stay in place. My 2d JVC is mounted in the closet behind the HT and shoots through a hole in the wall, so it does not take nearly as much of an LFE hit, but even it needed sorbothene feet and I still need to tweak the lens shift at times after a big bass film. A motorized lens stays put MUCH better vs a manual lens I have found as well.


Battle LA is one of my favorites for LFE. Lots of great scenes, but that whole end section from when they first find the ship below ground until all the action stops is one of my favorite demos.


----------



## Tom Grooms

Don't know if you guys and gals have seen this before but it's pretty kewl. 24hz sine wave and a water hose.


----------



## spidey.joe80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16620#post_24739915
> 
> 
> So do you basically need the black market copy to get the movie with the bass it aught to have?! That would figure...



Maybe not. I believe I reproduced this Rebassing effect some time ago without fully realizing it. When i graphed the car chase scene from Jack Reacher. Little did i realize i had the normalizer on










Jack Reacher rip played on Media Player Classsic HT Normalizer ON/OFF
 


So far each version I've graphed seems to have been boosted in a slightly different way. I'm still amazed to see how effortlessly the infrasonics are boosted.


----------



## Mrkazador


Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox (2013)


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24741859
> 
> 
> Dual Seaton Submersives (2400's).



Ok I just switched my Submersives back to PGM 2 and DAMN what a difference! I bumped the trim back down 1db on each. Tested the Battlefield LA scene in the bus and a full on assault back maddage was in place. TIH is just plain ridiculous!


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16640_40#post_24742312
> 
> 
> Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox (2013)



Tried to give a heads up months back on this one and the movie was great as well the DC animation on blu rocks !


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24741094
> 
> 
> Yep,
> 
> You are correct as there was nothing special about, I Frankenstein in the bass dept, but in comparison to the dry spell we have had as of late with movies with NO BASS it was OK. Battle LA was an OK movie overall as there are a lot worse in my opinion such as Frankenstein's Army ,Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow. I could watch Battle LA any day over those two. Battle LA clobbers , I Frankenstein in the bass dept, plain and simple.
> 
> My new DEMO is Pulse in the server room !! Nothing on the 5-star list has hit any harder than that scene on my system.



Oh yea Pulse server scene is amazing!!


Here is a short vid of that scene played on my system. I am using a rat shack digital c-weighted, so yea it reads low below 30hz. Obviously not near the sub system some of you have but it is decent. I ran REW RTA Thd analysis on a 20hz sine wave @ MV 0 and there was les then 7% thd, so this should be a fairly clean demo.


----------



## mijotter

Does anybody have any graphs on Jurassic Park, particularly the Trex escape scene?


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24741846
> 
> 
> Ok yea I forgot to check out pulse yet so here I come.



Post your thoughts after doing so !!


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basshead81*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24742567
> 
> 
> Oh yea Pulse server scene is amazing!!
> 
> 
> Here is a short vid of that scene played on my system. I am using a rat shack digital c-weighted, so yea it reads low below 30hz. Obviously not near the sub system some of you have but it is decent. I ran REW RTA Thd analysis on a 20hz sine wave @ MV 0 and there was les then 7% thd, so this should be a fairly clean demo.



Nice !! Pulse server scene is amazing/crazy !!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24742295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16620#post_24739915
> 
> 
> So do you basically need the black market copy to get the movie with the bass it aught to have?! That would figure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not. I believe I reproduced this Rebassing effect some time ago without fully realizing it. When i graphed the car chase scene from Jack Reacher. Little did i realize i had the normalizer on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Reacher rip played on Media Player Classsic HT Normalizer ON/OFF
> 
> 
> 
> So far each version I've graphed seems to have been boosted in a slightly different way. I'm still amazed to see how effortlessly the infrasonics are boosted.
Click to expand...





The entire audio bandwidth is boosted when the normalizer is set to on. Not much different than turning up the audio level.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24741859
> 
> 
> Dual Seaton Submersives (2400's).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24741842
> 
> 
> Actually I do remember the end scene with that mothership thing blowing up was quite nice. But one thing here I just remembered friends is that I was very sleepy that night and had "slightly" dozed off a couple times that night. And that I am still playing with the bass department calibration. I have run like a 17db house curve in the past that made the traditional scenes scary and make the house sound like it would cave in! Now I am still hot, like 8db I think, but still playing with it. I think I will change the PGM 2 feature on both of my Submersives which give a 3db bump below about 45hz.



That might explain it. Cuz unless your room is huge, you have plenty of firepower to fully appreciate B:LA.


----------



## eNoize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24742691
> 
> 
> Does anybody have any graphs on Jurassic Park, particularly the Trex escape scene?


  

 

Thanks to J_Palmer_Cass for the suggestion. You hit the nail right on the head. Never donned on me to try the maximize button.


T-Rex footstops / cup of water vibrates (01.02.00 - 01.03.00)
 


Where's the goat (1.03.10)
 


T-Rex breaks free (01.04.10 - 01.04.35)
 


T-Rex attacks kids (01.06.10 - 01.06.20)


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24745423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to J_Palmer_Cass for the suggestion. You hit the nail right on the head. Never donned on me to try the maximize button.
> 
> 
> T-Rex footstops / cup of water vibrates (01.02.00 - 01.03.00)
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the goat (1.03.10)
> 
> 
> 
> T-Rex breaks free (01.04.10 - 01.04.35)
> 
> 
> 
> T-Rex attacks kids (01.06.10 - 01.06.20)



Looks safe enough to run small sats LARGE😳


----------



## mo949

I'd imagine the laserdisc's AC3 mix would be a bit more aggressive in those same scenes


----------



## Ray77085

Anybody have any more comments about Pompeii on Blu-ray and 3 Days to Kill on Blu-ray since being released on Tuesday ? Thinking about giving both a spin this weekend.


----------



## blazar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24745675
> 
> 
> Anybody have any more comments about Pompeii on Blu-ray and 3 Days to Kill on Blu-ray since being released on Tuesday ? Thinking about giving both a spin this weekend.



Bass is decent on 3 days to kill, but even better is the great soundtrack ... I need to get some of the cool tracks by going through the credits... I couldnt shazam most of the songs


----------



## bori

3 days to kill better movie with better bass.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16590#post_24731282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't watched it yet, but according to the graph, the action packs some nice LFE although it plummets after 19-20Hz. Really curious about that 23Hz spike and will probably graph later once I sit down to watch the movie.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16590#post_24731352
> 
> 
> Thanks for graphing this eNoize as I have been curious about it.



watched this tonight - LFE hits really hard - not the deepest but really solid LFE

but the movie - thou fun - last 1/2 hour or so was hilarious - flashback to the 80's action classic


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24745907
> 
> 
> 
> watched this tonight - LFE hits really hard - not the deepest but really solid LFE
> 
> but the movie - thou fun - last 1/2 hour or so was hilarious - flashback to the 80's action classic




That's exactly how I felt as well. It really did become funny at the end like you mention!


----------



## mijotter

Thanks eNoize exactly what I was looking for. I knew it dropped low at the where's the goat scene I could feel it in my hair and I have short hair haha.


Also, I just watched Pacific Rim last night and goodness there is so much bass in that movie it's frickin awesome. Every footstep shakes my seats.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24745712
> 
> 
> Bass is decent on 3 days to kill, but even better is the great soundtrack ... I need to get some of the cool tracks by going through the credits... I couldnt shazam most of the songs



OK Cool,

I will give it a spin the weekend if time permits.


----------



## derrickdj1

Pompeii is a terrible movie. Not much bass and poor cinematography IMHO. I have a pair of sealed subs that with a lot of good movies will spike my power console up 1500-21/2300 watts. Pompeii bumped the console up maybe 225-250 watts peak


----------



## Balbolito

Just watched the new Godzilla, LFE was amazing!!










outta this world bass










Would love to see graphs once it's out on blu-ray


----------



## JT78681

It was a pretty good movie. I felt a little bit could have been shaved off. It was a little lengthy! Godzilla looked badass.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazar*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24745712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24745675
> 
> 
> Anybody have any more comments about Pompeii on Blu-ray and 3 Days to Kill on Blu-ray since being released on Tuesday ? Thinking about giving both a spin this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass is decent on 3 days to kill, but even better is the great soundtrack ... I need to get some of the cool tracks by going through the credits... I couldnt shazam most of the songs
Click to expand...


Yep, decent bass in 3 Days to Kill . I haven't watched it yet, but will pop in the disc sometime this weekend.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24746743
> 
> 
> Pompeii is a terrible movie. Not much bass and poor cinematography IMHO. I have a pair of sealed subs that with a lot of good movies will spike my power console up 1500-21/2300 watts. Pompeii bumped the console up maybe 225-250 watts peak



By every objective measure, Pompeii has a lot of bass . Your lack of bass is specific to your setup, somehow. What's your measured frequency response and EQ profile?


----------



## derrickdj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24747564
> 
> 
> Yep, decent bass in 3 Days to Kill . I haven't watched it yet, but will pop in the disc sometime this weekend.
> 
> By every objective measure, Pompeii has a lot of bass . Your lack of bass is specific to your setup, somehow. What's your measured frequency response and EQ profile?



I run two Chase SS 18.2's and two VS 18.1's so, six 18 inch driver with over 10,000 watts for the subs in the system and Pompeii, just did not cut it like Oblivion, Pacific Rim, Star Trek, OHF and many more. Maybe there are different copies of the movie. I rented this from Red Box.


----------



## TheGiantPeach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Balbolito*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24747282
> 
> 
> Just watched the new Godzilla, LFE was amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outta this world bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see graphs once it's out on blu-ray


 

Yep I agree 100%. Here's hoping the blu ray isn't filtered. It could be a really good demo movie. 

 

The sound design in general was magnificent. The monster sounds were sooooo good.


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakka*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16380#post_24703470
> 
> 
> Get the region 4 bluray (australian release), it has the bottom end intact.


Won't Master & Commander on Australian bluray be a different region? (Region C?)


I'll have to find $$$$ for an Oppo or similar that is multi-region... lol


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24748112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24747564
> 
> 
> Yep, decent bass in 3 Days to Kill . I haven't watched it yet, but will pop in the disc sometime this weekend.
> 
> By every objective measure, Pompeii has a lot of bass . Your lack of bass is specific to your setup, somehow. What's your measured frequency response and EQ profile?
> 
> 
> 
> *I run two Chase SS 18.2's and two VS 18.1's so, six 18 inch driver with over 10,000 watts for the subs in the system* and Pompeii, just did not cut it like Oblivion, Pacific Rim, Star Trek, OHF and many more. Maybe there are different copies of the movie. I rented this from Red Box.
Click to expand...


This sounds like the vast majority of complaints about Elysium's bass from people with ported subs or poor frequency response from their systems.


All of the bolded above is immaterial and completely irrelevant if you have poor frequency response in-room. It's entirely possible (and likely, in my opinion) that the higher level 20Hz (mostly 30Hz) and above content in those other movies is the difference, specifically since Oblivion, Pacific Rim, and the new Star Trek Into Darkness (the one you meant?) have filters that rolloff the bass content below 30Hz. PacRim and STID have very severe, brick-wall filters. Check the graphs for yourself. OHF is also very humped above 20Hz.


Additionally, knowing what we know about the Chase sealed subs native frequency response, and the tuning of their ported offerings, it's likely that you have humped response above 20Hz. This is exactly as I would expect if you preferred movies that have humped response above 20Hz, since their content likely mirrors your room response. However, without a graph, we'll never know for certain.


----------



## tvuong

Pompeii has very good bass with my dual 15" subs. 3 days to kill and Jack Ryan shadow recruit also have very good bass. I enjoy Jack Ryan as a movie the most out of the three.


----------



## derrickdj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24748533
> 
> 
> This sounds like the vast majority of complaints about Elysium's bass from people with ported subs or poor frequency response from their systems.
> 
> 
> All of the bolded above is immaterial and completely irrelevant if you have poor frequency response in-room. It's entirely possible (and likely, in my opinion) that the higher level 20Hz (mostly 30Hz) and above content in those other movies is the difference, specifically since Oblivion, Pacific Rim, and the new Star Trek Into Darkness (the one you meant?) have filters that rolloff the bass content below 30Hz. PacRim and STID have very severe, brick-wall filters. Check the graphs for yourself. OHF is also very humped above 20Hz.
> 
> 
> Additionally, knowing what we know about the Chase sealed subs native frequency response, and the tuning of their ported offerings, it's likely that you have humped response above 20Hz. This is exactly as I would expect if you preferred movies that have humped response above 20Hz, since their content likely mirrors your room response. However, without a graph, we'll never know for certain.



I am flat to around 10-12 Hz and a pretty even FR across multiple seating area. I use PEQ on top of autocalibration to adjust the room response. Even The Grey, I get a great response during the plane crash scene which has 5 Hz content. I have WOTW, Tron Legacy, Cloverfield and all the other heavy hitters and this film just did not do it for me. Overall this was not a good film.,


----------



## Reddig

I thought Pompeii was pretty cool. Bass was awesome I thought and some great midbass moments too. Not the greatest I've heard but pretty good. I love movies in this period and enjoyed it. Some of the backgrounds did look kinda fake and some obvious green screening but I had a great time watching it!


----------



## missyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24749863
> 
> 
> I thought Pompeii was pretty cool. Bass was awesome I thought and some great midbass moments too. Not the greatest I've heard but pretty good. I love movies in this period and enjoyed it. Some of the backgrounds did look kinda fake and some obvious green screening but I had a great time watching it!


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## pitviper33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16590#post_24731279
> 
> 
> I finally graphed that screener copy of Elysium with the awesome bass And compared it to the retail version.


5 days later, I still don't know where to find this non-retail version that measures so well. Did I miss that post, or have you still not told us?


----------



## audiofan1

What's everyone watching for the Memorial Day weekend ?


I got Day Breakers & Pompeii up for viewing and may throw in LOTR (great for long weekends) to top it all off and make up for bad scripts and casting, I had planed to go see Godzilla but may just stay in and kick back, bump the sub and crank it up to 11 o'clock


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24750591
> 
> 
> 5 days later, I still don't know where to find this non-retail version that measures so well. Did I miss that post, or have you still not told us?


+1


Some of the posts seem to suggest that there are different mixes of different films, or that perhaps they are somehow 'normalised' electronically?


Either way, I would like to find out if improved mixes are available


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24750591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16590#post_24731279
> 
> 
> I finally graphed that screener copy of Elysium with the awesome bass And compared it to the retail version.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 days later, I still don't know where to find this non-retail version that measures so well. Did I miss that post, or have you still not told us?
Click to expand...





He had the normalizer function of his player set to On, so take all of the differences with a grain of salt.


http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24742295


----------



## JWagstaff

it's totally possible you had a bad copy of pompeii from redbox, they are known to have filtered/neutered audio tracks on their rentals.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24750846
> 
> 
> He had the normalizer function of his player set to On, so take all of the differences with a grain of salt.
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24742295



I don't use normalizer and experienced the same thing he did. It was an MKV of the movie, so no idea what the source is. When it came out I commented on how different the version I watched was than the retail version that came out a couple weeks later.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24749854
> 
> 
> I am flat to around 10-12 Hz and a pretty even FR across multiple seating area. I use PEQ on top of autocalibration to adjust the room response. Even The Grey, I get a great response during the plane crash scene which has 5 Hz content. I have WOTW, Tron Legacy, Cloverfield and all the other heavy hitters and this film just did not do it for me. Overall this was not a good film.,



Hmmm, definetely sounds odd.


Those movies you listed are absolute bass monsters in my setup and Pompeii is definetly up there with them, in my opinion.


I am also flat to 10hz in my room too....Im running quad Submersives BTW.


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16600_100#post_24750591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16590#post_24731279
> 
> 
> I finally graphed that *screener copy* of Elysium with the awesome bass And compared it to the retail version.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 days later, I still don't know where to find this non-retail version that measures so well. Did I miss that post, or have you still not told us?
Click to expand...


That post you quoted stated how the copy was obtained. It's a screener copy, unless you are a designated screener or obtain it illegally, you cannot get it.


This brings up an issue I have with these copies. Screeners vote on based on these copies. Is it possible the results are being skewed because they have difference audio quality soundtracks? Could this also be the reason why the reviewers like Ralph (not trying to bring up a sore subject or beat a dead horse) give a different rating from what we are seeing on this and other bass dedicated threads?


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24751699
> 
> 
> That post you quoted stated how the copy was obtained. It's a screener copy, unless you are a designated screener or obtain it illegally, you cannot get it.
> 
> 
> This brings up an issue I have with these copies. Screeners vote on based on these copies. Is it possible the results are being skewed because they have difference audio quality soundtracks? Could this also be the reason why the reviewers like Ralph (not trying to bring up a sore subject or beat a dead horse) give a different rating from what we are seeing on this and other bass dedicated threads?



You bring up a valid point, but one that doesn't fold up people's issues with Ralph's reviews into it. I have seen zero mention of any copy, retail/screener/whatever that would warrant the Hobbit getting 5 stars for audio.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24750605
> 
> 
> What's everyone watching for the Memorial Day weekend ?
> 
> 
> I got Day Breakers & Pompeii up for viewing and may throw in LOTR (great for long weekends) to top it all off and make up for bad scripts and casting, I had planed to go see Godzilla but may just stay in and kick back, bump the sub and crank it up to 11 o'clock


I just picked up Cars 3D so looking forward to revisiting that soundtrack this weekend. Also going to go see X-Men: Days of Future Past in theaters.


----------



## dsrussell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24745675
> 
> 
> Anybody have any more comments about Pompeii on Blu-ray and 3 Days to Kill on Blu-ray since being released on Tuesday ? Thinking about giving both a spin this weekend.



I saw 3 Days to Kill in the movie theater and thought it had decent bass. It wasn't till I bought the blu-ray that I said, "Whoa, where did that come from?". I simply wasn't expecting that movie to hit so hard.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24751699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pitviper33*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16600_100#post_24750591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16590#post_24731279
> 
> 
> I finally graphed that *screener copy* of Elysium with the awesome bass And compared it to the retail version.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 days later, I still don't know where to find this non-retail version that measures so well. Did I miss that post, or have you still not told us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That post you quoted stated how the copy was obtained. It's a screener copy, unless you are a designated screener or obtain it illegally, you cannot get it.
> 
> 
> This brings up an issue I have with these copies. Screeners vote on based on these copies. Is it possible the results are being skewed because they have difference audio quality soundtracks? Could this also be the reason why the reviewers like Ralph (not trying to bring up a sore subject or beat a dead horse) give a different rating from what we are seeing on this and other bass dedicated threads?
Click to expand...


"Screener" is an ambiguous term within the online "scene." Many of the producers of rips falsify the nomenclature and designation of their rips to make them appear legit when they are not. I suspect this is the case, as it was almost definitely not a real reviewer's copy or judge's screener. I have some firsthand knowledge of real review copies, and they are unambiguously the same as production discs, while real screeners are usually the production disc minus the menus, options, and extras, but with the addition of visible overlaid elements.


I'm confident the rip in this case was the result of a software trick (normalization or loudness filters, or simply the erroneous addition of +10dB to the LFE channel during ripping) employed when a relative nube decided to convert someone else's rip to another format/filesize/container. Real rebassing would be much more nuanced, selective, and delicate, were it actually practiced and common, and that's certainly not what's going on here.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24750991
> 
> 
> it's totally possible you had a bad copy of pompeii from redbox, they are known to have filtered/neutered audio tracks on their rentals.



What rentals besides some Lionsgate releases which Netflix is the same way?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24750605
> 
> 
> What's everyone watching for the Memorial Day weekend ?
> 
> 
> I got Day Breakers & Pompeii up for viewing and may throw in LOTR (great for long weekends) to top it all off and make up for bad scripts and casting, I had planed to go see Godzilla but may just stay in and kick back, bump the sub and crank it up to 11 o'clock



Hoping to convince the GF to see Godzilla with me.







Have Turbo 3d, Pompeii and the newest Paranormal Activity here on rental.


----------



## Reddig

I really enjoyed Turbos soundtrack. Some good bass in the racing scenes and just an all around fun movie


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16590#post_24731279
> 
> 
> 
> In the Rebassed finale scene 5hz gets a 20db boost! By 20hz the boost is down to 10db. The magnitude graph is really cool. Headroom is maxed, Pushed right before clipping. This is a intelligent boost and is weighted towards the infrasonic. Almost as if removing some kind of filter, and indeed the retail version does look "filtered" in comparison. I watched the rebassed version and it saturated my 15hz system in a rare way. Pretty cool I think, any thoughts?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24752178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confident the rip in this case was the result of a software trick (normalization or loudness filters, or simply the erroneous addition of +10dB to the LFE channel during ripping) employed when a relative nube decided to convert someone else's rip to another format/filesize/container. Real rebassing would be much more nuanced, selective, and delicate, were it actually practiced and common, and that's certainly not what's going on here.



Can you be certain of that? Aren't normalization and loudness tricks normally more ham-fisted than this? And it also wasn't simply a 10 db boost and it also stayed below clipping. Doesn't sound like a noob move to me. (no pun intended.







)


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16700_100#post_24752178
> 
> 
> "Screener" is an ambiguous term within the online "scene." Many of the producers of rips falsify the nomenclature and designation of their rips to make them appear legit when they are not. I suspect this is the case, as it was almost definitely not a real reviewer's copy or judge's screener. I have some firsthand knowledge of real review copies, and they are unambiguously the same as production discs, while real screeners are usually the production disc minus the menus, options, and extras, but with the addition of visible overlaid elements.
> 
> 
> I'm confident the rip in this case was the result of a software trick (normalization or loudness filters, or simply the erroneous addition of +10dB to the LFE channel during ripping) employed when a relative nube decided to convert someone else's rip to another format/filesize/container. Real rebassing would be much more nuanced, selective, and delicate, were it actually practiced and common, and that's certainly not what's going on here.



Thanks for the clarification. I don't ever download rips of movies nor have even considered it. I had no idea there were modified rips like what you are describing. My only thought when the term screener was used was the copies sent out by the studios to actual screeners for voting and review purposes.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16700_50#post_24752180
> 
> 
> What rentals besides some Lionsgate releases which Netflix is the same way?



I can't remember any names, but people have talked about the bad redbox copies many pages ago in the thread.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16710#post_24752228
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed Turbos soundtrack. Some good bass in the racing scenes and just an all around fun movie



Oh yea! Awesome sound track. I love when the cars, or snail, goes ripping by. One of my favorite bass effects!


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16710#post_24752300
> 
> 
> Oh yea! Awesome sound track. I love when the cars, or snail, goes ripping by. One of my favorite bass effects!


Right!! Good stuff.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24749854
> 
> 
> I am flat to around 10-12 Hz and a pretty even FR across multiple seating area. I use PEQ on top of autocalibration to adjust the room response. Even The Grey, I get a great response during the plane crash scene which has 5 Hz content. I have WOTW, Tron Legacy, Cloverfield and all the other heavy hitters and this film just did not do it for me. Overall this was not a good film.,



Above was in response to Elysium. I have always said that I feel a complete movie is one that has graphs like TIH. It has solid bass action from 80hz on down into the single digits. 30hz and above bass is and always will be the main course of the bass meal. The lower stuff (you could change 30hz to 25 or 20) is a really good side dish. A movie that is missing the main dish will always leave one feeling that it was "lacking." And a dish with just the main item will also feel "lacking." Now a meal that is entirely complete will leave one totally satisfied. Elysium had some cool effects I felt for sure (running dual Submersives) but felt it lacked more of the rumble and bass we can hear.


I reserved Seal Team 8 and Rise of the Guardians at Redbox


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16710#post_24752315
> 
> 
> Right!! Good stuff.



One very cool effect is the very beginning of the OHF Washington Monument scene. A fighter Jet SLASHES from back left to front right. With my house curve you can literally feel the jet move through the room. I just love those drive by effects.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16710#post_24752336
> 
> 
> One very cool effect is the very beginning of the OHF Washington Monument scene. A fighter Jet SLASHES from back left to front right. With my house curve you can literally feel the jet move through the room. I just love those drive by effects.


Nice I love that scene too.


----------



## Reddig

I just love really dynamic front to back or vice versa pans! Like you said it feels like a jet is flying right thru the room with the air movement too.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16710#post_24752267
> 
> 
> I can't remember any names, but people have talked about the bad redbox copies many pages ago in the thread.



It's just some select Lionsgate as far as I know.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16710#post_24752245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16590#post_24731279
> 
> 
> 
> In the Rebassed finale scene 5hz gets a 20db boost! By 20hz the boost is down to 10db. The magnitude graph is really cool. Headroom is maxed, Pushed right before clipping. This is a intelligent boost and is weighted towards the infrasonic. Almost as if removing some kind of filter, and indeed the retail version does look "filtered" in comparison. I watched the rebassed version and it saturated my 15hz system in a rare way. Pretty cool I think, any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24752178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confident the rip in this case was the result of a software trick (normalization or loudness filters, or simply the erroneous addition of +10dB to the LFE channel during ripping) employed when a relative nube decided to convert someone else's rip to another format/filesize/container. Real rebassing would be much more nuanced, selective, and delicate, were it actually practiced and common, and that's certainly not what's going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you be certain of that? Aren't normalization and loudness tricks normally more ham-fisted than this? And it also wasn't simply a 10 db boost and it also stayed below clipping. Doesn't sound like a noob move to me. (no pun intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'm certain, if this isn't just a case of adding an offset in SpecLab and screenshotting the difference. The little algorithms to add bass like this are available in many forums as addons for popular ripping and mixing/authoring software. And, it is clipped, as the first animated graph shows content above -12dBFS, which is definitely clipped since it's not a single frequency square wave.


If someone legitimately wanted to re-bass a movie, they wouldn't pick Elysium or any movie like it, and they wouldn't do it in this way. Doing it in this fashion leads to a clipped mess that might sound good if all you want is bassiness, but wouldn't sound right in comparison to the rest of the track.


To put this discussion to rest, I'd gladly perform a full analysis of the file in question myself if someone pointed me to it.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16710#post_24752329
> 
> 
> Above was in response to Elysium. I have always said that I feel a complete movie is one that has graphs like TIH. It has solid bass action from 80hz on down into the single digits. 30hz and above bass is and always will be the main course of the bass meal. The lower stuff (you could change 30hz to 25 or 20) is a really good side dish. A movie that is missing the main dish will always leave one feeling that it was "lacking." And a dish with just the main item will also feel "lacking." Now a meal that is entirely complete will leave one totally satisfied. Elysium had some cool effects I felt for sure (running dual Submersives) but felt it lacked more of the rumble and bass we can hear.
> 
> 
> I reserved Seal Team 8 and Rise of the Guardians at Redbox



Agreed.


----------



## jasonmichaelh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16710#post_24752329
> 
> 
> Above was in response to Elysium. I have always said that I feel a complete movie is one that has graphs like TIH. It has solid bass action from 80hz on down into the single digits. 30hz and above bass is and always will be the main course of the bass meal. The lower stuff (you could change 30hz to 25 or 20) is a really good side dish. A movie that is missing the main dish will always leave one feeling that it was "lacking." And a dish with just the main item will also feel "lacking." Now a meal that is entirely complete will leave one totally satisfied. Elysium had some cool effects I felt for sure (running dual Submersives) but felt it lacked more of the rumble and bass we can hear.



Sometimes a really good dessert is just enough for me


----------



## pitviper33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16710#post_24752379
> 
> 
> To put this discussion to rest, I'd gladly perform a full analysis of the file in question myself if someone pointed me to it.


Several have asked to be pointed to that file. Don't hold out on us spidey!


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16710#post_24752257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16700_100#post_24752178
> 
> 
> "Screener" is an ambiguous term within the online "scene." Many of the producers of rips falsify the nomenclature and designation of their rips to make them appear legit when they are not. I suspect this is the case, as it was almost definitely not a real reviewer's copy or judge's screener. I have some firsthand knowledge of real review copies, and they are unambiguously the same as production discs, while real screeners are usually the production disc minus the menus, options, and extras, but with the addition of visible overlaid elements.
> 
> 
> I'm confident the rip in this case was the result of a software trick (normalization or loudness filters, or simply the erroneous addition of +10dB to the LFE channel during ripping) employed when a relative nube decided to convert someone else's rip to another format/filesize/container. Real rebassing would be much more nuanced, selective, and delicate, were it actually practiced and common, and that's certainly not what's going on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. I don't ever download rips of movies nor have even considered it. I had no idea there were modified rips like what you are describing. My only thought when the term screener was used was the copies sent out by the studios to actual screeners for voting and review purposes.
Click to expand...


Not saying this is the case with this particular movie file, but I have heard from an industry insider that there is a disc/edition that's made for awards such as the oscars and academys that has to stricly have the theatrical audio mix on it (and not a remixed nearfield edition) for review/voting. This made sense to me since they were reviewing movies in their theatrical presentations.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16710#post_24752379
> 
> 
> 
> To put this discussion to rest, I'd gladly perform a full analysis of the file in question myself if someone pointed me to it.



I don't recall the release group, so can't pinpoint which one it is. Perhaps Spidey can.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsrussell*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24752126
> 
> 
> I saw 3 Days to Kill in the movie theater and thought it had decent bass. It wasn't till I bought the blu-ray that I said, "Whoa, where did that come from?". I simply wasn't expecting that movie to hit so hard.



Awesome !!! I'm looking forward to cranking it up as I'm hungry for some new BASS movies.


----------



## jlpowell84

so I could only get DVD versions from Redbox of Seal team 8 and Rise of the Gaurdians. Any difference in audio?


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16710#post_24753182
> 
> 
> so I could only get DVD versions from Redbox of Seal team 8 and Rise of the Gaurdians. Any difference in audio?




most likely. I have the DVD version of seal 8. Haven't watched it yet.


----------



## matthewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16700_50#post_24752774
> 
> 
> Not saying this is the case with this particular movie file, but I have heard from an industry insider that there is a disc/edition that's made for awards such as the oscars and academys that has to stricly have the theatrical audio mix on it (and not a remixed nearfield edition) for review/voting. This made sense to me since they were reviewing movies in their theatrical presentations.


Could be a new special academy edition they could sell to enthusiasts with capable systems


----------



## digler84


saw x-men last night, and all i can say is that it is going to be a pretty awesome demo flick when it hits blu.  saw it in an ultra theater, and even though it was still a bit lacking compared to my HT, you could tell which scenes are going to absolutely rock on blu!  considering first class didn't disappoint, i can't imagine this one would get filtered in any way.  i can't wait for it to hit shelves!  great overall movie as well...a bit long, but lots of info to fill in obvious gaps from previous films, and the action scenes were very well done.  some very cool effects for sure.


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16700_100#post_24753439
> 
> 
> ...considering first class didn't disappoint, i can't imagine this one would get filtered in any way.



Never assume anything. For example LOTR vs. The Hobbit.


----------



## digler84


good point, but let's hope not.


----------



## spidey.joe80

Ok for a little clarification. First I apologize for being so vague, the topic isnt entirely legit. Also the Elysium copy I graphed may not have been an “offical screener”. All I know is that it was a pre-release copy with hardcoded asian subtitles. It is my opinion that the bass heavy copies I have been graphing are modified from the original source. I dont know how or why these copies have came into being I am just reporting that they exist.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24742909
> 
> 
> The entire audio bandwidth is boosted when the normalizer is set to on. Not much different than turning up the audio level.


This isnt true of the normalizer on MPC-HT. It boost yes but, not equally. For example in the Jack Reacher graphs 60hz get no boost with normalizer on yet 10hz gets more than 15db.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24750846
> 
> 
> He had the normalizer function of his player set to On, so take all of the differences with a grain of salt.



For the record I used the normalizer for the Jack Reacher graphs only. The differences are real.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24752178
> 
> 
> Real rebassing would be much more nuanced, selective, and delicate, were it actually practiced and common, and that's certainly not what's going on here.



Can you explain how “real rebassing” would differ from the graphs I posted? I first heard about rebassing on the db masterlist but there was very little information on the matter.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16710#post_24752379
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm certain, if this isn't just a case of adding an offset in SpecLab and screenshotting the difference. The little algorithms to add bass like this are available in many forums as addons for popular ripping and mixing/authoring software. And, it is clipped, as the first animated graph shows content above -12dBFS, which is definitely clipped since it's not a single frequency square wave.



I would never deceive people by consciously posting false data. Im not that kind of person. The speclab setting are identical for the graphs.

Also if it is clipped its not obvious Immortals style clipping.


At the very least someone needs to compile these rebassed scenes to a demo disc...

hmmm anyone know of an open source video editor?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16710#post_24753910
> 
> 
> Ok for a little clarification. First I apologize for being so vague, the topic isnt entirely legit. Also the Elysium copy I graphed may not have been an “offical screener”. All I know is that it was a pre-release copy with hardcoded asian subtitles. It is my opinion that the bass heavy copies I have been graphing are modified from the original source. I dont know how or why these copies have came into being I am just reporting that they exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16650#post_24742909
> 
> 
> The entire audio bandwidth is boosted when the normalizer is set to on. Not much different than turning up the audio level.
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt true of the normalizer on MPC-HT. It boost yes but, not equally. For example in the Jack Reacher graphs 60hz get no boost with normalizer on yet 10hz gets more than 15db.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24750846
> 
> 
> He had the normalizer function of his player set to On, so take all of the differences with a grain of salt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the record I used the normalizer for the Jack Reacher graphs only. The differences are real.
Click to expand...



I was going to do some testing, but I found that the MPC HC normalizer function is not available for standard DVD / Bluray sources. Only video sources can be manipulated.


That being said, there is a major boost in full band audio level when the normalizer is turned on. Not sure what happens to the LFE channel because I have no source material to test. The factory normalizer setting is 400%, but what was your normalizer set to?


Since your format is not DVD nor Bluray, I take everything that you show with a grain of salt.


----------



## derrickdj1

Seen X-Men Days of Future Past last night. I actually felt pressure in my ears a few times. This theater must of had subs that were pretty good. This was not Imax format, just regular viewing. This flim may have some good stuff when the Blu-ray comes out.


----------



## TinnEars

RE Redbox discs having modified audio: How in the world would having modified/neutered hard media be cost-effective to Redbox? That would cost them tons of money for zero gain. I'm not accusing anyone of anything but are we sure this isn't a consumer perception issue... or hearsay? I'm sure they probably stock the cheapest versions of whatever they rent but that's not having custom pressings made. That would be completely senseless... though other US corporations do many senseless things.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TinnEars*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16710#post_24754603
> 
> 
> RE Redbox discs having modified audio: How in the world would having modified/neutered hard media be cost-effective to Redbox? That would cost them tons of money for zero gain. I'm not accusing anyone of anything but are we sure this isn't a consumer perception issue... or hearsay? I'm sure they probably stock the cheapest versions of whatever they rent but that's not having custom pressings made. That would be completely senseless... though other US corporations do many senseless things.




I think this is being blown out of proportion a bit. Unless you guys know something I don't, the only discs that have the audio downgraded are some (not all) select Lionsgate titles.....that's it. The downgrade comes in the form of lossy audio for some of the rental versions which may or may not mean a different mix (nearfield vs theatrical I believe?). We are talking a VERY small number of rentals though and just select Lionsgate titles at that. Is there something I have not read about because Lionsgate is all I know about and Netflix gets the same discs so it's not JUST a Redbox issue.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16710#post_24753910
> 
> 
> Ok for a little clarification. First I apologize for being so vague, the topic isnt entirely legit. Also the Elysium copy I graphed may not have been an “offical screener”. All I know is that it was a pre-release copy with hardcoded asian subtitles. It is my opinion that the bass heavy copies I have been graphing are modified from the original source. I dont know how or why these copies have came into being I am just reporting that they exist.
> 
> This isnt true of the normalizer on MPC-HT. It boost yes but, not equally. For example in the Jack Reacher graphs 60hz get no boost with normalizer on yet 10hz gets more than 15db.
> 
> For the record I used the normalizer for the Jack Reacher graphs only. The differences are real.
> 
> Can you explain how “real rebassing” would differ from the graphs I posted? I first heard about rebassing on the db masterlist but there was very little information on the matter.
> 
> I would never deceive people by consciously posting false data. Im not that kind of person. The speclab setting are identical for the graphs.
> 
> Also if it is clipped its not obvious Immortals style clipping.
> 
> 
> At the very least someone needs to compile these rebassed scenes to a demo disc...
> 
> hmmm anyone know of an open source video editor?



OK, what media player are you using?..........and how do I activate this "Normalizer mode"??....I want to test it out...please share! lol


I think it will come in handy when I watch The Hobbit movies LOL!


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TinnEars*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16700_50#post_24754603
> 
> 
> RE Redbox discs having modified audio: How in the world would having modified/neutered hard media be cost-effective to Redbox? That would cost them tons of money for zero gain. I'm not accusing anyone of anything but are we sure this isn't a consumer perception issue... or hearsay? I'm sure they probably stock the cheapest versions of whatever they rent but that's not having custom pressings made. That would be completely senseless... though other US corporations do many senseless things.



I think the studios give them the blu rays for free, so they give them ones that aren't as good as ones you can buy.


----------



## WayneJoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24754928
> 
> 
> I think the studios give them the blu rays for free, so they give them ones that aren't as good as ones you can buy.



I'm pretty sure that Red Box actually does buy the discs, just at a heavily discounted rate. By contract they have to take whatever discs are given to them. So Red Box can't ignore the discs from the studio and go out and buy retail versions instead.


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matthewa*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16710#post_24753365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16700_50#post_24752774
> 
> 
> Not saying this is the case with this particular movie file, but I have heard from an industry insider that there is a disc/edition that's made for awards such as the oscars and academys that has to stricly have the theatrical audio mix on it (and not a remixed nearfield edition) for review/voting. This made sense to me since they were reviewing movies in their theatrical presentations.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a new special academy edition they could sell to enthusiasts with capable systems
Click to expand...


We'd all complain of double dipping. Of course I'd still go buy it


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24754928
> 
> 
> I think the studios give them the blu rays for free, so they give them ones that aren't as good as ones you can buy.



Where is the evidence to support this? Again, besides the few Lionsgate exceptions, the A/V is identical with Redbox and Netflix vs what you get when you buy. Rental discs may not have all the extras of the retail versions, but audio and video is the same. If there is some sort of evidence to support otherwise, I'm sure all of us would like to see it.


----------



## TinnEars




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24755045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24754928
> 
> 
> I think the studios give them the blu rays for free, so they give them ones that aren't as good as ones you can buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the evidence to support this? Again, besides the few Lionsgate exceptions, the A/V is identical with Redbox and Netflix vs what you get when you buy. Rental discs may not have all the extras of the retail versions, but audio and video is the same. *If there is some sort of evidence to support otherwise, I'm sure all of us would like to see it.*
Click to expand...


Yes, this would be excellent factual information to have.







Why would the studios produce a bass-neutered set of discs just for the rental folks? So few renters have the systems capable of reproducing anything below 30Hz nor are there enough who care (percentage wise) that this would have nearly zero impact on the sales market. Why would the studios go to that extra expense for nearly zero gain? It would be far more economical for them just to sell the basic commercial discs without rental-specific authoring/pressing.


SIDE NOTE BUT WORTH CONSIDERATION: I worked for the AMMEDDC&S (Army Medical Department Center & School) for several years doing graphics and authoring for distance learning projects. I can't count on both hands how many times I pointed out the completely illogical following of nonsensical information and learning strategies, some of which had been proven wrong for decades. I didn't need a PHD to see the absolute idiocy as a whole... and the absolute absence of common sense and critical thinking. I was proven right every - single - time... and was hated for it. After all, why would a lowly GS9 ever question the knowledge and logic of GS15 Department Heads, Colonels and Generals? I grew so sick of the laziness, stupidity and apathy that I eventually walked out to never return.


EDIT: ^^^ The point is... we all are guilty of repeating nonsense. It happens to the best of us.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16700_50#post_24755045
> 
> 
> Where is the evidence to support this? Again, besides the few Lionsgate exceptions, the A/V is identical with Redbox and Netflix vs what you get when you buy. Rental discs may not have all the extras of the retail versions, but audio and video is the same. If there is some sort of evidence to support otherwise, I'm sure all of us would like to see it.



I don't know, that's why I said "I think". I read some the info in here http://www.avsforum.com/t/1532989/redbox-to-close-over-500-kiosks-this-year/0_50


----------



## WayneJoy

The red box discs aren't bass neutered as far as I know, they just use standard dolby digital instead of DTSHDMA. The bass should be pretty much the same.


----------



## bori

I just made my kids Metallica fans because Through the Never.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WayneJoy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24755339
> 
> 
> The red box discs aren't bass neutered as far as I know, they just use standard dolby digital instead of DTSHDMA. The bass should be pretty much the same.



The only Redbox or Netflix discs that do lossy audio are select Lionsgate. Dont mean to beat this to death, but I feel its important to make that clear. The VAST majority use the exact same A/V as the bought retail copy.


----------



## TinnEars




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24755435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WayneJoy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24755339
> 
> 
> The red box discs aren't bass neutered as far as I know, they just use standard dolby digital instead of DTSHDMA. The bass should be pretty much the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only Redbox or Netflix discs that do lossy audio are select Lionsgate. Dont mean to beat this to death, but I feel its important to make that clear. The VAST majority use the exact same A/V as the bought retail copy.
Click to expand...


Not questioning your posts but is there any verification? Again... just just want to know what to avoid.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TinnEars*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24755485
> 
> 
> Not questioning your posts but is there any verification? Again... just just want to know what to avoid.



You will see people mention here and other threads around AVS if a Lionsgate title has lossy audio for the rental version.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TinnEars*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24755056
> 
> 
> Yes, this would be excellent factual information to have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would the studios produce a bass-neutered set of discs just for the rental folks? So few renters have the systems capable of reproducing anything below 30Hz nor are there enough who care (percentage wise) that this would have nearly zero impact on the sales market. Why would the studios go to that extra expense for nearly zero gain? It would be far more economical for them just to sell the basic commercial discs without rental-specific authoring/pressing.
> 
> 
> SIDE NOTE BUT WORTH CONSIDERATION: I worked for the AMMEDDC&S (Army Medical Department Center & School) for several years doing graphics and authoring for distance learning projects. I can't count on both hands how many times I pointed out the completely illogical following of nonsensical information and learning strategies, some of which had been proven wrong for decades. I didn't need a PHD to see the absolute idiocy as a whole... and the absolute absence of common sense and critical thinking. I was proven right every - single - time... and was hated for it. After all, why would a lowly GS9 ever question the knowledge and logic of GS15 Department Heads, Colonels and Generals? I grew so sick of the laziness, stupidity and apathy that I eventually walked out to never return.
> 
> 
> EDIT: ^^^ The point is... we all are guilty of repeating nonsense. It happens to the best of us.



So did they change anything after you pointed it out? Guessing no?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24755398
> 
> 
> I just made my kids Metallica fans because Through the Never.



Just bought this along with hellboy 2 and Pompeii. Won't get to watch til next week😕


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonmichaelh*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16710#post_24752587
> 
> 
> Sometimes a really good dessert is just enough for me



Is that like a quickie like the WWZ grenade scene?


----------



## bumprunlogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24750605
> 
> 
> What's everyone watching for the Memorial Day weekend ?
> 
> 
> I got Day Breakers & Pompeii up for viewing and may throw in LOTR (great for long weekends) to top it all off and make up for bad scripts and casting, I had planed to go see Godzilla but may just stay in and kick back, bump the sub and crank it up to 11 o'clock



Cooking some barbecue and watching Terminator Salvation, Doom and Twister.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TinnEars*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16710#post_24754603
> 
> 
> RE Redbox discs having modified audio: How in the world would having modified/neutered hard media be cost-effective to Redbox? That would cost them tons of money for zero gain. I'm not accusing anyone of anything but are we sure this isn't a consumer perception issue... or hearsay? I'm sure they probably stock the cheapest versions of whatever they rent but that's not having custom pressings made. That would be completely senseless... though other US corporations do many senseless things.



Good point !!!


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24754928
> 
> 
> I think the studios give them the blu rays for free, so they give them ones that aren't as good as ones you can buy.


That's allot of free blu rays considering from an article on AVS I read today that there are some 36,000 Red Box Kiosks out there.


Scott did an article on Red Box's and they may be near extinction.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1532989/redbox-to-close-over-500-kiosks-this-year


----------



## TinnEars




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24755558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TinnEars*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24755056
> 
> 
> Yes, this would be excellent factual information to have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would the studios produce a bass-neutered set of discs just for the rental folks? So few renters have the systems capable of reproducing anything below 30Hz nor are there enough who care (percentage wise) that this would have nearly zero impact on the sales market. Why would the studios go to that extra expense for nearly zero gain? It would be far more economical for them just to sell the basic commercial discs without rental-specific authoring/pressing.
> 
> 
> SIDE NOTE BUT WORTH CONSIDERATION: I worked for the AMMEDDC&S (Army Medical Department Center & School) for several years doing graphics and authoring for distance learning projects. I can't count on both hands how many times I pointed out the completely illogical following of nonsensical information and learning strategies, some of which had been proven wrong for decades. I didn't need a PHD to see the absolute idiocy as a whole... and the absolute absence of common sense and critical thinking. I was proven right every - single - time... and was hated for it. After all, why would a lowly GS9 ever question the knowledge and logic of GS15 Department Heads, Colonels and Generals? I grew so sick of the laziness, stupidity and apathy that I eventually walked out to never return.
> 
> 
> EDIT: ^^^ The point is... we all are guilty of repeating nonsense. It happens to the best of us.
> 
> 
> 
> *So did they change anything after you pointed it out? Guessing no?*
Click to expand...


Yes, they usually did... but did so in their own slow time while making said changes appear as though they were their own ideas. Anything that made them appear as completely incompetent boobs they implemented changes very quietly and under the radar. "General-ly" speaking... no one even cared to notice... or at least they dared not mention it.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falzpozitive*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24756059
> 
> 
> Pompeii (Sony) from Netflix is lossy



Not my copy. I have it here from Netflix and just popped it in after reading your post. 5.1 DTS-MA.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falzpozitive*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24756228
> 
> 
> Srange...I just got it this week and its Dolby Digital 5.1
> 
> 
> Checked the Netflix website and that's what it says also.
> 
> 
> 
> Blu-ray details
> 
> 
> Screen Formats
> 
> 
> Widescreen Anamorphic 1.85:1
> 
> 
> Closed captioned
> 
> 
> Closed captioned
> 
> 
> Language and sound
> 
> 
> English: Dolby Digital 5.1



NEVER trust the Netflix website for technical details. Not only do they have the audio wrong in the description you listed above, but the aspect ratio as well since Pompeii is 2.40:1  



Are you sure you did not get the dvd on accident?


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16680#post_24750991
> 
> 
> it's totally possible you had a bad copy of pompeii from redbox, they are known to have filtered/neutered audio tracks on their rentals.



Just finished watching Pompeii from redbox and I can assure nothing was neautered as the bass was plenty loud. Some discs from redbox will have a disclaimer that you are watching a "rental" version of the movie, but yet, special features will be available with losless audio, so not really sure what exactly is a "rental" version.


----------



## spidey.joe80

Ive been experimenting with the retail copy of Elysium and the normalizer function on MPC_HC seeing if i can reproduce the rebass effect. At first I thought Ii was the same, but at second glance it is quite different.



Retail with normalizer on/off
 

Retail Normalizer off: 5hz is 11db down from 20hz on Peak graph

Retail Normalizer on: 5hz is 11db down from 20hz on Peak graph


Retail vs Rebassed/Boosted
 

Rebassed: 5hz is down 1db from 20hz on Peak graph



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16710#post_24754518
> 
> 
> I was going to do some testing, but I found that the MPC HC normalizer function is not available for standard DVD / Bluray sources. Only video sources can be manipulated.
> 
> 
> That being said, there is a major boost in full band audio level when the normalizer is turned on. Not sure what happens to the LFE channel because I have no source material to test. The factory normalizer setting is 400%, but what was your normalizer set to?
> 
> 
> Since your format is not DVD nor Bluray, I take everything that you show with a grain of salt.




For the normalized graphs i just turn the function on. These are my settings


----------



## Farley1


This is a drive by log in/post. I bought The Conjuring a little while ago....and just finished watching it. Now...I watched it alone, un-distracted, at night, in the mostly-dark, at -18db.

 

That is hands down the most immersive, freaky, actually scary movie I have ever seen. I don't get scared by movies. I can sometimes be startled, or grossed out, or sad, but scared? No.

 

This movie scared me. 

 

At one point in the movie a lightbulb was broken, and I swear to God the only light I had on in the house flickered at that exact moment. 

 

At another point the bass was off the charts (it did that a lot) and stuff in the movie was being knocked off the wall...family pictures to be exact...and several of our family pictures were knocked off a table in the room by the bass...I jumped out of my skin and my two big dogs both freaked out went on alert and started pacing and looking around which frankly freaked me out, because...well...f--- me.

 

Another time I swear I saw something moving out of the corner of my eye, in my house, similar to in the movie. **** is creepy man. Obviously the movie got into my head. The massive bass (all I have is a single corner loaded PB-2000) was a pivotal factor in drawing me in.


----------



## McStyvie

Same for me man, scary movies never do anything for me, but that one is special. Has the hairs on your neck standing up and makes you jump on several occasions. Clap.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Farley1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16760_40#post_24756837
> 
> 
> This is a drive by log in/post. I bought The Conjuring a little while ago....and just finished watching it. Now...I watched it alone, un-distracted, at night, in the mostly-dark, at -18db.
> 
> 
> That is hands down the most immersive, freaky, actually scary movie I have ever seen. I don't get scared by movies. I can sometimes be startled, or grossed out, or sad, but scared? No.
> 
> 
> This movie scared me.
> 
> 
> At one point in the movie a lightbulb was broken, and I swear to God the only light I had on in the house flickered at that exact moment.
> 
> 
> At another point the bass was off the charts (it did that a lot) and stuff in the movie was being knocked off the wall...family pictures to be exact...and several of our family pictures were knocked off a table in the room by the bass...I jumped out of my skin and my two big dogs both freaked out went on alert and started pacing and looking around which frankly freaked me out, because...well...f--- me.
> 
> 
> Another time I swear I saw something moving out of the corner of my eye, in my house, similar to in the movie. **** is creepy man. Obviously the movie got into my head. The massive bass (all I have is a single corner loaded PB-2000) was a pivotal factor in drawing me in.



LoL! great post, now go turn on the lights and pet the dogs


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Farley1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24756837
> 
> 
> This is a drive by log in/post. I bought The Conjuring a little while ago....and just finished watching it. Now...I watched it alone, un-distracted, at night, in the mostly-dark, at -18db.
> 
> 
> That is hands down the most immersive, freaky, actually scary movie I have ever seen. I don't get scared by movies. I can sometimes be startled, or grossed out, or sad, but scared? No.
> 
> 
> This movie scared me.
> 
> 
> At one point in the movie a lightbulb was broken, and I swear to God the only light I had on in the house flickered at that exact moment.
> 
> 
> At another point the bass was off the charts (it did that a lot) and stuff in the movie was being knocked off the wall...family pictures to be exact...and several of our family pictures were knocked off a table in the room by the bass...I jumped out of my skin and my two big dogs both freaked out went on alert and started pacing and looking around which frankly freaked me out, because...well...f--- me.
> 
> 
> Another time I swear I saw something moving out of the corner of my eye, in my house, similar to in the movie. **** is creepy man. Obviously the movie got into my head. The massive bass (all I have is a single corner loaded PB-2000) was a pivotal factor in drawing me in.



Same here. When I was little, I watched The Exorcist. Scared the crap out of me. Then any scary movie after that growing up not scared one bit. Over 30 years later the Conjuring comes out. This time with all our high tech HT equipment. And lots of subwoofage. "Oh look, The Conjuring is a true story". Ha,ha, let's watch it. Let me make some popcorn first. 1 hour in, no ones eating popcorn. Wife, is saying "oh sh!t, oh sh!t, oh sh!t!" through the whole movie. Son, is covering he's ears. I'm glued to the seat, literally holding on with a shocked and freaked out face. Daughter? Well she was the smart one. Locked herself in my bedroom watching Little Mermaid.

Now, I recently found a used BD copy of Exorcism of Emily Rose. Heard it had some serious bass too. And freaky scary. Already 2 months owning the copy and still haven't watched it yet. Can't find anyone to watch it with. I think I'm gonna make a gtg with my friends at my place have a few and pop that title in with out them knowing.


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24757036
> 
> 
> Same here. When I was little, I watched The Exorcist. Scared the crap out of me. Then any scary movie after that growing up not scared one bit. Over 30 years later the Conjuring comes out. This time with all our high tech HT equipment. And lots of subwoofage. "Oh look, The Conjuring is a true story". Ha,ha, let's watch it. Let me make some popcorn first. 1 hour in, no ones eating popcorn. Wife, is saying "oh sh!t, oh sh!t, oh sh!t!" through the whole movie. Son, is covering he's ears. I'm glued to the seat, literally holding on with a shocked and freaked out face. Daughter? Well she was the smart one. Locked herself in my bedroom watching Little Mermaid.
> 
> Now, I recently found a used BD copy of Exorcism of Emily Rose. Heard it had some serious bass too. And freaky scary. Already 2 months owning the copy and still haven't watched it yet. Can't find anyone to watch it with. I think I'm gonna make a gtg with my friends at my place have a few and pop that title in with out them knowing.



funny thing is that the Exorcist never did scare me as a kid. Only movie to freak me out as a kid was Hellraiser, but other than that, I had a pretty good tolerance towards scary movies. Fast forward to today with lossless audio and great use of bass, I tend to get more creeped out by scary movies nowadays, even if they end up being dumb movies, but the chills for me are created by the audio. The Conjuring and Sinister for me are good examples, even though Sinister got a little dumb at the end, still a fun movie to show for when you want to scare someone.


----------



## bori

I love horror movies but when I was a kid the movie that scared me was Trilogy of Terror. That little doll with the knife scared the crap out of me. 😁⊙_⊙


----------



## Tom Grooms

Jeepers Creepers did it for me, that is definitely not my genre


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Farley1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24756837
> 
> 
> This is a drive by log in/post. I bought The Conjuring a little while ago....and just finished watching it. Now...I watched it alone, un-distracted, at night, in the mostly-dark, at -18db.
> 
> 
> That is hands down the most immersive, freaky, actually scary movie I have ever seen. I don't get scared by movies. I can sometimes be startled, or grossed out, or sad, but scared? No.
> 
> 
> This movie scared me.
> 
> 
> At one point in the movie a lightbulb was broken, and I swear to God the only light I had on in the house flickered at that exact moment.
> 
> 
> At another point the bass was off the charts (it did that a lot) and stuff in the movie was being knocked off the wall...family pictures to be exact...and several of our family pictures were knocked off a table in the room by the bass...I jumped out of my skin and my two big dogs both freaked out went on alert and started pacing and looking around which frankly freaked me out, because...well...f--- me.
> 
> 
> Another time I swear I saw something moving out of the corner of my eye, in my house, similar to in the movie. **** is creepy man. Obviously the movie got into my head. The massive bass (all I have is a single corner loaded PB-2000) was a pivotal factor in drawing me in.



Haha...







That movie made me realize that I had a broken voice coil on one of my HSU subs as I was watching it !! Do you think after watching it for yourself it deserves better than a 3.5 star BASS rating ?

I sure do !!









I thought it was a "great" scary movie that had some slamming bass hands down.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24756371
> 
> 
> Just finished watching Pompeii from redbox and I can assure nothing was neautered as the bass was plenty loud. Some discs from redbox will have a disclaimer that you are watching a "rental" version of the movie, but yet, special features will be available with losless audio, so not really sure what exactly is a "rental" version.



I've seen that disclaimer on some other rentals from redbox. I rented it and watched it on BD last night and was not impressed with the Bass. It appeared not to have any deep extension which there was a lot of opportunity to do so. Maybe they had to use some of the story lines from Russel Crows Gladiator because of the time period AD ?

I think they could have found a better beefier muscle actor to play the leading role. I did not care for this movie and glad I did not blind buy.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24756271
> 
> 
> NEVER trust the Netflix website for technical details. Not only do they have the audio wrong in the description you listed above, but the aspect ratio as well since Pompeii is 2.40:1
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you did not get the dvd on accident?



amazing how often this happens -lol


In regards to audio - Pompeii is one of those rare soundtracks that will be missed by most

as system will need to be able to hit +110 dbs down to single digits

The growl at reference levels is incredible and not matched by many tracks


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16770#post_24757263
> 
> 
> I've seen that disclaimer on some other rentals from redbox. I rented it and watched it on BD last night and was not impressed with the Bass. It appeared not to have any deep extension which there was a lot of opportunity to do so. Maybe they had to use some of the story lines from Russel Crows Gladiator because of the time period AD ?
> 
> I think they could have found a better beefier muscle actor to play the leading role. I did not care for this movie and glad I did not blind buy.



definitely not what I experienced. The bass in this movie was loud and deep, not sure how deep since there are different standards here of what is considered deep, but it felt deep to me, especially when the volcano begins to erupt.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16770#post_24757317
> 
> 
> amazing how often this happens -lol
> 
> 
> In regards to audio - Pompeii is one of those rare soundtracks that will be missed by most
> 
> as system will need to be able to hit +110 dbs down to single digits
> 
> The growl at reference levels is incredible and not matched by many tracks




Pompeii was fantastic for me and my subs are only good down to the low teens. My kickers get into the single digits though which certainly helped pick up where my subs died out. Lots of deep and hard hitting bass!










Watched the latest Paranormal Activity as well. A few decent bass and sound moments, but nothing to write home about. I thought the movie was terrible and one of those times when I really wish I could have that ~hour and fourty minutes back.


Also was able to squeeze in Man With the Iron Fists. Fun bass fest type track in my opinion that fits the film well. There has to be more sweeps in this film vs any other by far. I know some did not care for how the bass was executed in this one, but I thought it was well done and fit the off the wall goofy type vibe to the film. Any way you cut it, this track is loaded with hard hitting bass!


----------



## bear123


I don't think one needs reference level single digit output to appreciate good extension.  There is a reason why subs like ported Captivators have more impressive tactile effect on famous LFE scenes than single digit subs like Seaton Submersives.  I specifically recall a direct comparison between two caps and three seatons, and the caps were the most impressive for LFE.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Pompeii extends down to 1hz. It's a bass monster


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TinnEars*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24756093
> 
> 
> Yes, they usually did...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Kinda surprising...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> but did so in their own slow time while making said changes appear as though they were their own ideas. Anything that made them appear as completely incompetent boobs they implemented changes very quietly and under the radar. "General-ly" speaking... no one even cared to notice... or at least they dared not mention it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24756209
> 
> 
> Not my copy. I have it here from Netflix and just popped it in after reading your post. 5.1 DTS-MA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are y'all getting new releases from Netflix? I thought they still had the 28 day waiting period😳
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Only some studios


----------



## Ray77085

AS far as Pompeii it did not hit hard with bass on my system at the regular volume I listen to. The bass was there and I did get some tactile feel , but no where near what I get from Cloverfield(blu-ray) , Flight of the Phoenix, The Incredible Hulk (2008) , Pulse, Underworld: Awakening and so on at the same volume.

Some of those movies rattle the whole room and sometimes I'm looking around to see if somebody has entered the room.

They also rattle the gutters on the outside of house.

My ears can not take reference and so I will never crank a movie at that level. My system may not be able to play reference cleanly either, but I would never know.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16770#post_24757416
> 
> 
> I don't think one needs reference level single digit output to appreciate good extension.  There is a reason why subs like ported Captivators have more impressive tactile effect on famous LFE scenes than single digit subs like Seaton Submersives.  I specifically recall a direct comparison between two caps and three seatons, and the caps were the most impressive for LFE.



This maybe what's going on in my set up and room ? Although I don't have the above subs, but rather 2 HSU subs VTF 3.3 and 3.4 with 2 Klipsch RW12D. All are ported.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16770#post_24757317
> 
> 
> amazing how often this happens -lol
> 
> 
> In regards to audio - Pompeii is one of those rare soundtracks that will be missed by most
> 
> as system will need to be able to hit +110 dbs down to single digits
> 
> The growl at reference levels is incredible and not matched by many tracks



Couldnt agree more with this....if you fail at hitting that number or your frequency response is off....you will miss it.


Literally one of the best bass tracks released this year........PERIOD!.


This movie deserves to be watched at reference!...........It was one bass beast of a movie for me.


----------



## Farley1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24757036
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. When I was little, I watched The Exorcist. Scared the crap out of me. Then any scary movie after that growing up not scared one bit. Over 30 years later the Conjuring comes out. This time with all our high tech HT equipment. And lots of subwoofage. "Oh look, The Conjuring is a true story". Ha,ha, let's watch it. Let me make some popcorn first. 1 hour in, no ones eating popcorn. Wife, is saying "oh sh!t, oh sh!t, oh sh!t!" through the whole movie. Son, is covering he's ears. I*'m glued to the seat, literally holding on with a shocked and freaked out face*. Daughter? Well she was the smart one. Locked herself in my bedroom watching Little Mermaid.
> 
> Now, I recently found a used BD copy of Exorcism of Emily Rose. Heard it had some serious bass too. And freaky scary. Already 2 months owning the copy and still haven't watched it yet. Can't find anyone to watch it with. I think I'm gonna make a gtg with my friends at my place have a few and pop that title in with out them knowing.


 

I did that too. I was grabbing the armrest and not letting go at some points. Don't remember ever doing that before.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16770#post_24757247
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That movie made me realize that I had a broken voice coil on one of my HSU subs as I was watching it !! Do you think after watching it for yourself it deserves better than a 3.5 star BASS rating ?
> 
> I sure do !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a "great" scary movie that had some slamming bass hands down.


Definitely higher than 3.5 It had a lot of bass, loud and deep, and it added greatly to the movie/immersion.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16770#post_24757719
> 
> 
> Couldnt agree more with this....if you fail at hitting that number or your frequency response is off....you will miss it.
> 
> 
> Literally one of the best bass tracks released this year........PERIOD!.
> 
> 
> This movie deserves to be watched at reference!...........It was one bass beast of a movie for me.



I agree it should be watched at reference, but I watch all movies at -1 on first watch since you don't get anywhere near the same experience in the -10 to -20 range. Definitely one of the best bass tracks this year. Any time the Volcano action kicked in was excellent, as well as some other various moments.


----------



## GPBURNS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16770#post_24757387
> 
> 
> Pompeii was fantastic for me and my subs are only good down to the low teens. My kickers get into the single digits though which certainly helped pick up where my subs died out. Lots of deep and hard hitting bass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watched the latest Paranormal Activity as well. A few decent bass and sound moments, but nothing to write home about. I thought the movie was terrible and one of those times when I really wish I could have that ~hour and fourty minutes back.
> 
> 
> Also was able to squeeze in Man With the Iron Fists. Fun bass fest type track in my opinion that fits the film well. There has to be more sweeps in this film vs any other by far. I know some did not care for how the bass was executed in this one, but I thought it was well done and fit the off the wall goofy type vibe to the film. Any way you cut it, this track is loaded with hard hitting bass!



I have fallen behind on Paranormal series - no sure which number it was but there was scene with baby floating thru air when I spit up my drink from laughter


I have been meaning to revisit MWTIF one of these days when house is empty -


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16770#post_24757799
> 
> 
> I have fallen behind on Paranormal series - no sure which number it was but there was scene with baby floating thru air when I spit up my drink from laughter
> 
> 
> I have been meaning to revisit MWTIF one of these days when house is empty -



There were definitely some floating type moments in this one that were so bad they were funny as well!


----------



## Mrkazador


The new lego movie has some decent lfe, most of it is around 30hz and some of it extending down to 20hz.


----------



## audiofan1

Where there any measurements for the 2009 release of "Daybreakers" There was preview on the "I Frankenstein" disc and I viewed it last night with the wife and like I Frankenstein we felt it was a decent flick, of course not as refined as the "Underworld" series but not bad either. The soundtrack was loud with a good use of all channels and a few good bass moments ( didn't feel it dug too deep but curious nonetheless) that like I Frankenstein lent itself well to the on screen effects , anyway thought I'd mention it as its one i missed and found passable due to a great teal picture and bombastic soundtrack


----------



## ambesolman

We watched Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back last night. Seemed to have some really good bass in parts, occasionally really low. Hard to tell since we watched it on the hsu hybrid3 system at our family cabin which I'm not as familiar with. Sounded good though!


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16770#post_24757416
> 
> 
> I don't think one needs reference level single digit output to appreciate good extension.  There is a reason why subs like ported Captivators have more impressive tactile effect on famous LFE scenes than single digit subs like Seaton Submersives.  I specifically recall a direct comparison between two caps and three seatons, and the caps were the most impressive for LFE.



Ive had ported subs before that extended down to 15-16hz........and going from that to a sealed sub with extension down into the single digits was a night and day difference for me...........................especially at reference level.


I remember reading about that GTG. If tactile feeling is all you want then any ported sub will almost always be a bit more tactile than a sealed sub Eg SVS/Ported Cap.


The 2 x ported cap at that GTG rolled off like a rock after 20hz or just a bit below it from what I saw on the graphs.......where the Seatons extended into the single digits.....from what I remember reading ppl were immensely impressed by both of them though







. Both are exceptionally great subs and both have their own pros and cons....everyone has a different goal to acheive.


Just pick your poison.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16770#post_24759320
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had ported subs before that extended down to 15-16hz........and going from that to a sealed sub with extension down into the single digits was a night and day difference for me...........................especially at reference level.
> 
> 
> I remember reading about that GTG. If tactile feeling is all you want then any ported sub will almost always be a bit more tactile than a sealed sub Eg SVS/Ported Cap.
> 
> 
> The 2 x ported cap at that GTG rolled off like a rock after 20hz or just a bit below it from what I saw on the graphs.......where the Seatons extended into the single digits.....from what I remember reading ppl were immensely impressed by both of them though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Both are exceptionally great subs and both have their own pros and cons....everyone has a different goal to acheive.
> 
> 
> Just pick your poison.


I agree with all your points.  Thanks for sharing your experience with low end extension.  This is a very interesting topic to me as it seems to be a very much grey area.  For some, such as you, single digit capability is highly important/noticeable.  What I found interesting is that, unless I understood incorrectly, they actually filtered a scene with single digit extension to cut off below 15Hz, then played it unfiltered.  Half said there was no difference the other half felt there was.  Same room same equipment..divided results.


----------



## darthray

I better turn down the buttckicker for this one ( got them to bottom out a few time).

My 2 PB13 ultra never had a problem, but are tune at the highest setting (20HZ), any thing below introduce too many rattle in my room even with over 100 extra screws to secure the dry-wall.

Calibrated 1db hot according to Audyssey XT32.


No copy at my local Wall-Mart.

Maybe next week.



Ray


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16770#post_24759346
> 
> 
> I agree with all your points.  Thanks for sharing your experience with low end extension.  This is a very interesting topic to me as it seems to be a very much grey area.  For some, such as you, single digit capability is highly important/noticeable.  What I found interesting is that, unless I understood incorrectly, they actually filtered a scene with single digit extension to cut off below 15Hz, then played it unfiltered.  Half said there was no difference the other half felt there was.  Same room same equipment..divided results.



There will always be different opinions on it







...........It's what makes it all the more interesting







.


I guess maybe some ppl are more sensitive to it than others. I know I can always detect a nice ULF sound in movie's.....it just sounds/feels different. Pompeii is one movie that had a lot of it.


Out of interest?..what movie did you guys run that test on?


----------



## Fatshaft

Just want to thank the person/persons who suggested "Seal Team Eight".


It was a fun bass flick...shock my house pretty good too!










thanks


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16770#post_24757416
> 
> 
> I don't think one needs reference level single digit output to appreciate good extension.  There is a reason why subs like ported Captivators have more impressive tactile effect on famous LFE scenes than single digit subs like Seaton Submersives.  I specifically recall a direct comparison between two caps and three seatons, and the caps were the most impressive for LFE.



Do you have a link from this comparison? I remember one of the blind subwoofer meets had two caps vs. three submersives and they were nearly identical with each voted ahead by different people in different categories. But the thing is they were the sealed Captivator 18's and Submersive HP's.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16770#post_24759807
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link from this comparison? I remember one of the blind subwoofer meets had two caps vs. three submersives and they were nearly identical with each voted ahead by different people in different categories. But the thing is they were the sealed Captivator 18's and Submersive HP's.


The one I am talking about was dual ported Caps and two Submersive HP's and one F2.  And definitely not trying to take anything away from the Submersives.  Just mentioning that if you have solid output down to 15-16 Hz, you may not be missing much compared to single digit extension. Many do not notice much difference.

 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1434901/northeast-october-20th-gtg-results-thread

 

One problem I did notice with this test was that they set the HPF to 18 Hz, which is too high, as there is a lot of tactile effect down to the 15-16 Hz range.  If they had set the HPF at 15 Hz, I am willing to bet there would have been MUCH less noticeable difference, just as their was in the Bass I love You demo.


----------



## Reddig

Which of the Paranormal Activities would you guys say has the best soundtrack bass wise? I've yet to see any of them except for the first one years ago.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16770#post_24759944
> 
> 
> The one I am talking about was dual ported Caps and two Submersive HP's and one F2.  And definitely not trying to take anything away from the Submersives.  Just mentioning that if you have solid output down to 15-16 Hz, you may not be missing much compared to single digit extension. Many do not notice much difference.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1434901/northeast-october-20th-gtg-results-thread
> 
> 
> One problem I did notice with this test was that they set the HPF to 18 Hz, which is too high, as there is a lot of tactile effect down to the 15-16 Hz range.  If they had set the HPF at 15 Hz, I am willing to bet there would have been MUCH less noticeable difference, just as their was in the Bass I love You demo.



Oh yea no worries







I got both of my Submersive HP's from a friend on a lifetime deal only bettered by the Sherbourn PA 7350 deal. So it was a no brainer to buy them. Otherwise I may have gone ported Caps possibly but probably the Cap S2's. At first I was set on Orbit Shifters but room is an issue there. I agree down to 15hz solid is good. I may even say down to 11-12hz solid. Honestly at one point I asked Nube about setting a HPF on my submersives in my learning process but her cried blasphemy!!! LOL! Just I get lots of rattling but TBH I have really found (finally) a perfect calibration that is bass solid but does not make the classic mega demo scenes just too loud like before. I get ridiculous tactile feel and get solid extension to 8hz in my room (small and close). I hit 110db down to 8hz on a sweep once but I feared for the physical structure of my rental home after. And there was much more to give with both 2400 Submersive HP's on one 15amp circuit with no breaker pop.


----------



## jlpowell84

Oh yea, Stalingrad last night and Pompei tonight with Dexter, Game of Thrones and Arrow all mixed in!!!







We already finished Vikings


----------



## bear123


OH SNAP!!  Forgot to watch Game of Thrones last night...

 

So, Pompei, sounds like a good bass flick....is it a decent movie?


----------



## Mrkazador


There was no Game of Thrones on Sunday because of memorial day. Btw, Non-Stop (2014) has content down to 5hz but the overall level is not very high.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800#post_24762623
> 
> 
> OH SNAP!!  Forgot to watch Game of Thrones last night...
> 
> 
> So, Pompei, sounds like a good bass flick....is it a decent movie?



Movies are subjective, so I am sure you will get different opinions on this. Personally, I thought Pompeii was corny as far as the love story aspect. It was a fun HT ride IMO, but take that away and there is not much left. I would rent.


----------



## jlpowell84

I liked Pompei actually. Decent bass with the volcano and a couple impacts but not like I read a few on here say. But not bad. I would buy it whenever it shows up in the Walmart discount bin. Didn't get the corny feeling but then again I have recently watched Stalingrad, Battle LA and I, Frankenstein.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800#post_24762667
> 
> 
> There was no Game of Thrones on Sunday because of memorial day. Btw, Non-Stop (2014) has content down to 5hz but the overall level is not very high.



Yea I actually just started it a month ago. Just got into season 3. There is a big explosion in season 2 with the green stuff and the ships. I read on here a year ago it was big. It's okay...


----------



## derrickdj1

I rented Pompeii from Family Video just to see if it would be different the 2nd time around. This was a DTS Master copy and had plenty of deep bass compared to the Red Box copy. The bass is great but, the overall grade of the movie is fair at best.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800#post_24763003
> 
> 
> I rented Pompeii from Family Video just to see if it would be different the 2nd time around. This was a DTS Master copy and had plenty of deep bass compared to the Red Box copy. The bass is great but, the overall grade of the movie is fair at best.



I agree with the REDBOX rental. I had the same experience with OK decent bass from the redbox rental. I was able to feel some of the bass with tactile sensation, but the slamming bass with extension was not there. My receiver shows it was a 5.1 DTS HD Master track. Although I watched it with Audyssey DSX engaged. I did not like the movie overall , subjective as it may be.

The copy you rented from redbox, was it Dolby ?


----------



## nube

You guys have systems that can't do deep bass, and that's what there's most of in Pompeii. Don't try to make a controversy when none exists and it's your own system's limitations that account entirely for the difference in experience.


----------



## derrickdj1

Nube , 115 db at 12 or 13 Hz should do it. My second rental had the bass, the movie just is not that good.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800#post_24763275
> 
> 
> You guys have systems that can't do deep bass, and that's what there's most of in Pompeii. Don't try to make a controversy when none exists and it's your own system's limitations that account entirely for the difference in experience.



Did you say that you rented it the first time and the bass was lacking, but the second time it was better? If that's true. and you didn't change your system between rentals, there may be something to this.


----------



## Reddig

When I rented Pompeii from Redbox it had DTS-HDMA.


----------



## buddhamus

I don't know about you guys..............but Pompeii for me is a 5 star movie for bass, PERIOD!.....yeah, yeah, yeah the movie sucked lol, but this is a bass thread








. I have no idea what all your systems are...................but Pompeii is just an absolutely insane bass beast of a movie on my system.


My speakers/subs specs are as follows....if it is any indication. I watched it at -5 from reference....2nd viewing rewatching demo scenes were at at +3db over reference lol..............................


3 x Seaton Sound 12C Catalysts

4 x Seaton Sound Submersives


Cheers,

Kevin


----------



## JT78681




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800#post_24763660
> 
> 
> I don't know about you guys..............but Pompeii for me is a 5 star movie for bass, PERIOD!.....yeah, yeah, yeah the movie sucked lol, but this is a bass thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have no idea what all your systems are...................but Pompeii is just an absolutely insane bass beast of a movie on my system.
> 
> 
> My speakers/subs specs are as follows....if it is any indication. I watched it at -5 from reference.
> 
> 
> 3 x 12C Catalysts
> 
> 4 x Seaton Sound Submersives
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Kevin



No the movie isn't a bass beast your 4x Submersives are


----------



## derrickdj1

I am fixing a picture fame now that fell off the wall yesterday watching Pompeii.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JT78681*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800#post_24763696
> 
> 
> No the movie isn't a bass beast your 4x Submersives are



LOL!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800#post_24763823
> 
> 
> I am fixing a picture fame now that fell off the wall yesterday watching Pompeii.



Nice!







....................I ended up rattling the shampoos and conditioners out of the bathroom shelves opposite the room LOL!


----------



## Fatshaft

I am so looking forward to watching Pompeii now after reading all the comments here.

For the record...I don't care if it's lame or not...as long as there is MAJOR bass, I'll be in heaven.


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800#post_24763601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800#post_24763275
> 
> 
> You guys have systems that can't do deep bass, and that's what there's most of in Pompeii. Don't try to make a controversy when none exists and it's your own system's limitations that account entirely for the difference in experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say that you rented it the first time and the bass was lacking, but the second time it was better? If that's true. and you didn't change your system between rentals, there may be something to this.
Click to expand...


This thread is making my head hurt. I didn't say anything about renting it. I've only watched it once, and it was fine.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800#post_24763956
> 
> 
> This thread is making my head hurt. I didn't say anything about renting it. I've only watched it once, and it was fine.



I quoted the wrong person. It was Derrickdj who said the following: "I rented Pompeii from Family Video just to see if it would be different the 2nd time around. This was a DTS Master copy and had plenty of deep bass compared to the Red Box copy. The bass is great but, the overall grade of the movie is fair at best."


So I meant there might be something to there being a difference between Red Box and others.


----------



## derrickdj1

Some recent new on Redbox: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1532989/redbox-to-close-over-500-kiosks-this-year 


Also, many rental titles have hobbled audio tracks—lossy Dolby Digital instead of lossless DTS-HD Master Audio or even 2-channel instead of 5.1 or 7.1—which is unacceptable to enthusiasts. Apparently, Redbox is preparing to renegotiate its deals with the studios this fall, and I can only hope that they are able to lift these limitations.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800#post_24764460
> 
> 
> Some recent new on Redbox: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1532989/redbox-to-close-over-500-kiosks-this-year
> 
> 
> Also, many rental titles have hobbled audio tracks—lossy Dolby Digital instead of lossless DTS-HD Master Audio or even 2-channel instead of 5.1 or 7.1—which is unacceptable to enthusiasts. Apparently, Redbox is preparing to renegotiate its deals with the studios this fall, and I can only hope that they are able to lift these limitations.



This sounds like a different issue than you say you experienced with Pompeii. Lossy vs Lossless shouldn't present any discernible difference in LFE.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Just rented redbox Pompeii. Watching it tonight. I'll report back


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800#post_24764460
> 
> 
> Some recent new on Redbox: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1532989/redbox-to-close-over-500-kiosks-this-year
> 
> 
> Also, many rental titles have hobbled audio tracks—lossy Dolby Digital instead of lossless DTS-HD Master Audio or even 2-channel instead of 5.1 or 7.1—which is unacceptable to enthusiasts. Apparently, Redbox is preparing to renegotiate its deals with the studios this fall, and I can only hope that they are able to lift these limitations.




Besides SOME (not all) Lionsgate rental discs, what other titles have "hobbled" audio tracks? I don't know of any besides Lionsgate and Netflix is the same way, so this is not just a Redbox issue.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800_40#post_24764843
> 
> 
> Besides SOME (not all) Lionsgate rental discs, what other titles have "hobbled" audio tracks? I don't know of any besides Lionsgate and Netflix is the same way, so this is not just a Redbox issue.



Toe have you viewed Pompeii? and was it from Netflix and lastly if so how did you find it?


inquiring minds have to know


----------



## AllenA07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800#post_24763660
> 
> 
> I don't know about you guys..............but Pompeii for me is a 5 star movie for bass, PERIOD!.....yeah, yeah, yeah the movie sucked lol, but this is a bass thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have no idea what all your systems are...................but Pompeii is just an absolutely insane bass beast of a movie on my system.
> 
> 
> My speakers/subs specs are as follows....if it is any indication. I watched it at -5 from reference....2nd viewing rewatching demo scenes were at at +3db over reference lol..............................
> 
> 
> 3 x Seaton Sound 12C Catalysts
> 
> 4 x Seaton Sound Submersives
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Kevin



Only 4 Submersives? Add another one and I'm pretty sure you'll start triggering tsunami around the globe every time you watch a movie.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800#post_24764886
> 
> 
> Toe have you viewed Pompeii? and was it from Netflix and lastly if so how did you find it?
> 
> 
> inquiring minds have to know



Watched it over the weekend from a Netflix rental which had DTS-MA and the LFE was fantastic!


----------



## digler84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800#post_24763660
> 
> 
> I don't know about you guys..............but Pompeii for me is a 5 star movie for bass, PERIOD!.....yeah, yeah, yeah the movie sucked lol, but this is a bass thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have no idea what all your systems are...................but Pompeii is just an absolutely insane bass beast of a movie on my system.
> 
> 
> My speakers/subs specs are as follows....if it is any indication. I watched it at -5 from reference....2nd viewing rewatching demo scenes were at at +3db over reference lol..............................
> 
> 
> 3 x Seaton Sound 12C Catalysts
> 
> 4 x Seaton Sound Submersives
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Kevin


i'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that if you watched a damn barny vhs tape that it would be a bass monster...just sayin.  with that much woofage, i don't see how anything wouldn't shake the foundation.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800#post_24766111
> 
> 
> i'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that if you watched a damn barny vhs tape that it would be a bass monster...just sayin.  with that much woofage, i don't see how anything wouldn't shake the foundation.



LOL!...............then how do you explain The Hobbit movies having hardly any hard hitting bass? lol


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800#post_24763003
> 
> 
> I rented Pompeii from Family Video just to see if it would be different the 2nd time around. This was a DTS Master copy and had plenty of deep bass compared to the Red Box copy. The bass is great but, the overall grade of the movie is fair at best.



Man I wish I would have remembered to look at the select button on my PS3 to see!!!! Doh!!!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800#post_24766111
> 
> 
> i'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that if you watched a damn barny vhs tape that it would be a bass monster...just sayin.  with that much woofage, i don't see how anything wouldn't shake the foundation.



Buddhamus, how much do you bump your trim? Mostly his 4 submersives create a nice smooth response (if properly placed) over multiple seats and QUALITY bass. You could have 8 Orbit Shifters but run the bass dead flat...


----------



## jlpowell84

So I didn't feel, or my wife, that Pompei was a bass monster. I mean the main volcano blast was very very good and other nice effects. It wasn't a dud but I think is was ok as my wife agreed. Maybe I got a non DTS Master HD?










Sorry Nube, don't mean to make your head hurt







Just really curious as some say its big bass. It had some "good" bass for me. I have brushed back to really hot bass with PGM 2 on my submersives and a 6db low shelf via mini dsp and 6db sub trim post Audyssey and DEQ. It makes the mega demo scenes manageable but not too insane and everything else nice as well.


----------



## derrickdj1

I only paid $1.20 for the Redbox copy of Pompeii so it was not a DTS 7,1 and most likely not a DTS 5.1.


----------



## cableguy301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24766632
> 
> 
> I only paid $1.20 for the Redbox copy of Pompeii so it was not a DTS 7,1 and most likely not a DTS 5.1.


 

  you can buy movies at redbox?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24766632
> 
> 
> I only paid $1.20 for the Redbox copy of Pompeii so it was not a DTS 7,1 and most likely not a DTS 5.1.



So, you rented the dvd I assume (blu rays are $1.50+ tax, correct?) in which case you got DD 5.1. There is no 7.1 version as the DTS-MA track is 5.1 also. It has already been confirmed by a few on here that Redbox has the DTS-MA track for the blu ray. There is no way they would go through the time and trouble (makes no sense from a financial perspective) to make a separate DTS-MA mix just for the rental.


Could you please answer the question I asked you in post #16826 on the previous page? Thanks!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800#post_24763003
> 
> 
> I rented Pompeii from Family Video just to see if it would be different the 2nd time around. This was a DTS Master copy and had plenty of deep bass compared to the Red Box copy. The bass is great but, the overall grade of the movie is fair at best.



Renting from Fam Video had nothing to do with it. You were comparing a dvd (from Redbox) vs blu ray (from Fam Vid). What other variables are you not telling us about? Whatever differences you noticed had nothing to do with this being a "Redbox rental".


----------



## MACCA350

Agree with Budd and Nube, Pompeii is a bit of a monster..........that's why I posted this after I watched it










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16320#post_24680233
> 
> 
> Pompeii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800#post_24766313
> 
> 
> Buddhamus, how much do you bump your trim? Mostly his 4 submersives create a nice smooth response (if properly placed) over multiple seats and QUALITY bass. You could have 8 Orbit Shifters but run the bass dead flat...



Eight Orbit Shifters in Australia!







You know that's the next step Kevin.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24766632
> 
> 
> I only paid $1.20 for the Redbox copy of Pompeii so it was not a DTS 7,1 and most likely not a DTS 5.1.



Was it mono?😁


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Watched first hour of Pompeii so far not much bass at all. I assume the last 45 mins has it all??


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cableguy301*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24766655
> 
> 
> you can buy movies at redbox?



Yes one can !!! Just do this ... LOL-










If you hold onto your disc for the maximum rental period (21 days almost everywhere for DVDs), you'll be charged the maximum charge and the disc is yours to keep. In most areas, those fees are $25.20 + tax for DVDs ($26.67 in Maryland), $34.50 + tax for Blu-ray Discs ($35.51 in Maryland) and $70 + tax for video games ($74.20 in Maryland)


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24766916
> 
> 
> Watched first hour of Pompeii so far not much bass at all. I assume the last 45 mins has it all??



How are you watching it, Netflx, Redbox,= DVD, BD, streaming, etc ? Warning.. watch out because if you don't have a capable sub or subs and watch it at reference then you may miss the hard hitting slamming Bass that's encoded on the disc. Redbox BD-Shows DTS 5.1 HD Master.

You may also be creating controversy for how the bass sounds on your set up. Haha-LOL......


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Redbox BD. Dts-master


I have capable subs/room size I have been a regular on this thread. But as I said so far nothing great. I assume it's towards the end


There was one scene where the ground was crumbling by the shore. But other than that nada


----------



## MACCA350




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24766966
> 
> 
> Redbox BD. Dts-master
> 
> 
> I have capable subs/room size I have been a regular on this thread. But as I said so far nothing great. I assume it's towards the end
> 
> 
> There was one scene where the ground was crumbling by the shore. But other than that nada


There's low end bass all through Pompeii.

Do you have your mains set to large?


Cheers


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cableguy301*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24766655
> 
> 
> you can buy movies at redbox?



you've always been able to buy movies from redbox, but not for $1.50. You'd be surprised by the titles they have for $5-7. I've noticed that once a movie is no longer renting that well, they become available for purchase. I've seen movies released within 2 months and selling for $5.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24767111
> 
> 
> you've always been able to buy movies from redbox, but not for $1.50. You'd be surprised by the titles they have for $5-7. I've noticed that once a movie is no longer renting that well, they become available for purchase. I've seen movies released within 2 months and selling for $5.



You can buy them out of the kiosk?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Lol. No my speakers are not set to large


----------



## tvuong

^^ and bass in Pompeii is not impressive?


----------



## derrickdj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24766755
> 
> 
> Renting from Fam Video had nothing to do with it. You were comparing a dvd (from Redbox) vs blu ray (from Fam Vid). What other variables are you not telling us about? Whatever differences you noticed had nothing to do with this being a "Redbox rental".



I wish I had paid more attention to what format was used for the DVD. Usually DVD's upconvert and the SQ is excellent. No hidden variable. Either way, I will not be adding it to my collection. For me, Pompeii is a done deal since I don't think it was a good movie.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24767515
> 
> 
> ^^ and bass in Pompeii is not impressive?


Not the first hour


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24767160
> 
> 
> You can buy them out of the kiosk?



Yes. When u tap "rent movies", underneath the movie titles is a box that labeled for sale and there you'll find dvds and blu rays. Tap on movie to see for sale price which for blu rays has always been $5-7. Most people don't realize that option is even there and different kiosks always carry different movies


----------



## AllenA07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24767515
> 
> 
> ^^ and bass in Pompeii is not impressive?



I have almost no interest in seeing Pompeii, but the debate here makes me want to see it just so I can have an opinion.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MACCA350*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24767108
> 
> 
> There's low end bass all through Pompeii.
> 
> Do you have your mains set to large?
> 
> 
> Cheers



First 40mins was mainly vocals...with one scene in there with the guy chasing his horse and the volcano boils up that near by lake..................that volcano grumbling sound was awesome!.....................Once they start the final fight in the arena and the volcano finally erupts after it was pretty much all throughout the movie.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24766789
> 
> 
> Eight Orbit Shifters in Australia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that's the next step Kevin.



Meh, Im pretty happy with my Quads, AJ







.............I heard the Triax too here in AUS at the last DTV GTG and I wouldnt say that was big jump in performance from a Submersive....I couldnt justify the extra cost for me going the Triax route. Im flat to 10hz................and thats in a room that is wide open to the rest of the house lol.


When are you going to join the Quad club?.....4 x JTR Cap's would rock!


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800#post_24766313
> 
> 
> Buddhamus, how much do you bump your trim? Mostly his 4 submersives create a nice smooth response (if properly placed) over multiple seats and QUALITY bass. You could have 8 Orbit Shifters but run the bass dead flat...



3db


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16800_40#post_24766916
> 
> 
> Watched first hour of Pompeii so far not much bass at all. I assume the last 45 mins has it all??



Are we talking another "Elysium" style debate, I finally got my netflix copy in but won't get to view till later this week , are others finding a sub bump necessary (3-6 db) are its just the single digit stuff here were the movie shines. I'll see what if anything I can get from it but I did find Elysium to have excellent bass and a well done soundtrack.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24768141
> 
> 
> Are we talking another "Elysium" style debate, I finally got my netflix copy in but won't get to view till later this week , are others finding a sub bump necessary (3-6 db) are its just the single digit stuff here were the movie shines. I'll see what if anything I can get from it but I did find Elysium to have excellent bass and a well done soundtrack.



You don't need to bump the sub like Elysium. The bass feels fuller in general vs Elysium and execution is better IMO.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16840_40#post_24768183
> 
> 
> You don't need to bump the sub like Elysium. The bass feels fuller in general vs Elysium.



This should be interesting as I've only seen Elysium once and that viewing had no bump and I found the bass levels on par with the rest of the superb mix. Did you find the dynamic range and overall sound mix good at reference volume?


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24767746
> 
> 
> Meh, Im pretty happy with my Quads, AJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............I heard the Triax too here in AUS at the last DTV GTG and I wouldnt say that was big jump in performance from a Submersive....I couldnt justify the extra cost for me going the Triax route. Im flat to 10hz................and thats in a room that is wide open to the rest of the house lol.
> 
> 
> When are you going to join the Quad club?.....4 x JTR Cap's would rock!



I am going to add prob groups of 2 of DIY sealed 18's to my dual submersives. Dayton has a new 18 that looks pretty dang good. Prob go till I end up with like 6-8 of them plus dual Submersives.


----------



## jlpowell84

I am renting Pompei again to confirm the audio track and get a better opinion on it tonight. From Redbox...


----------



## raynist

Rented Pompeii from family video. Can confirm the bass was very deep and prevalent. I watched it at around -16 with subs 6db hot (quad PSA Triax's)


----------



## tvuong

^^ +1. 3D was a big plus also.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24768318
> 
> 
> Rented Pompeii from family video. Can confirm the bass was very deep and prevalent.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24768203
> 
> 
> This should be interesting as I've only seen Elysium once and that viewing had no bump and I found the bass levels on par with the rest of the superb mix. Did you find the dynamic range and overall sound mix good at reference volume?



For which movie? I was not as big on Elysium as some as I found the track tilted a bit too much toward the extreme low end and I thought execution was a bit spotty with some weapons sounding wimpy. I had no complaints with Pompeii.


----------



## cableguy301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teckademic*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24767111
> 
> 
> 
> you've always been able to buy movies from redbox, but not for $1.50. You'd be surprised by the titles they have for $5-7. I've noticed that once a movie is no longer renting that well, they become available for purchase. I've seen movies released within 2 months and selling for $5.


 

im up in Canada  they don't have them for sale here..  blue rays are 2.00     guess you can buy it if you don't return it... but be nice to get a 5 dollar one once in awhile..


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16840_40#post_24768448
> 
> 
> For which movie? I was not as big on Elysium as some as I found the track tilted a bit too much toward the extreme low end and I thought execution was a bit spotty with some weapons sounding wimpy. I had no complaints with Pompeii.



I understand exactly what your talking about regarding Elysium , the bass could be considered heavy handed but thats what I liked about it as it didn't require a boost and it was workout for the sub to extract definition from it and balance it with the mix ( a difficult task) and not sound muddy. It seems like Pompeii may have a good sounding balance in contrast. For sure not all bass tracks are the same and a different experience can be had from all good case in point is Frankenstein's Army and Dead in Tombstone not all will like it but those differences are to be appreciated and keeps things fresh.


Thanks


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16860#post_24768603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand exactly what your talking about regarding Elysium , the bass could be considered heavy handed but thats what I liked about it as it didn't require a boost and it was workout for the sub to extract definition from it and balance it with the mix ( a difficult task) and not sound muddy. It seems like Pompeii may have a good sounding balance in contrast. For sure not all bass tracks are the same and a different experience can be had from all good case in point is Frankenstein's Army and Dead in Tombstone not all will like it but those differences are to be appreciated and keeps things fresh.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I think you will enjoy Pompeii. Report back after you watch.










I have I, Frankenstein and the new Hercules coming tom, so hoping those are good.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24768141
> 
> 
> Are we talking another "Elysium" style debate, I finally got my netflix copy in but won't get to view till later this week , are others finding a sub bump necessary (3-6 db) are its just the single digit stuff here were the movie shines. I'll see what if anything I can get from it but I did find Elysium to have excellent bass and a well done soundtrack.


.


You shouldnt need too. I've always found after calibration Audyssey always sets my sub trims too low. Its a common problem that has always been talked about. Checking it all with omni mic I'm pretty flat.


I reckon give it a try mate!.......there is some extreme ultra low stuff in there....so I can understand why ppl can't hear it


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24766966
> 
> 
> Redbox BD. Dts-master
> 
> 
> I have capable subs/room size I have been a regular on this thread. But as I said so far nothing great. I assume it's towards the end
> 
> 
> There was one scene where the ground was crumbling by the shore. But other than that nada



My post#16841 was meant in fun of the previous post above that were posted by other posters !! I rented the Pompeii BD DTS-HD from Redbox and to tell the truth it was not the so called Bass Monster that I was expecting. The Bass was just not there as others state. I will not agree to agree just because others experienced the hidden bass. I'm not going to watch that movie again as there was nothing great about it overall. I would consider it a B movie at best and that's being subjective.

Good luck and I hope you can find the hidden gem.


----------



## nube

Here's a teaser of something to look forward to next week. Lone Survivor around the 21min mark:

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-104#entry3328 

























Get your preorders in!


----------



## tvuong

^^ what about Jack Ryan? It had some deep loud bass. Movie is pretty good too IMO.


----------



## Fatshaft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16850_50#post_24769629
> 
> 
> Here's a teaser of something to look forward to next week. Lone Survivor around the 21min mark:
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-104#entry3328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your preorders in!



OMFG nube,


I am presently watching this movie RIGHT NOW and had to stop to come here to post that scene...it is truly unbelievable










I going to watch the rest now but WOW to that scene.

To put in perspective...I have a soundproofed approx. 1600cuft dedicated HT Room and am pretty flat to 5hz.

I took my Rat Shack meter and was getting 134DB !!!










Nobody home...This is my new flagship scene!


Enjoy people


----------



## digler84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16860#post_24769629
> 
> 
> Here's a teaser of something to look forward to next week. Lone Survivor around the 21min mark:
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-104#entry3328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your preorders in!


as if i didn't want lone survivor bad enough already....geez!

 

i just picked up a couple oldies but goodies....looper, hurt locker, and 3:10 to yuma.   loved all these movies when i rented them, but always forgot to order them along the way.  they were pretty awesome with my single pb10, i cant wait to hear them with my dual xv's!


----------



## ambesolman

Just watched Metallica's Through the Never, my first concert bluray. F*****G awesome!!!


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16860#post_24769619
> 
> 
> My post#16841 was meant in fun of the previous post above that were posted by other posters !! I rented the Pompeii BD DTS-HD from Redbox and to tell the truth it was not the so called Bass Monster that I was expecting. The Bass was just not there as others state. I will not agree to agree just because others experienced the hidden bass. I'm not going to watch that movie again as there was nothing great about it overall. I would consider it a B movie at best and that's being subjective.
> 
> Good luck and I hope you can find the hidden gem.


Agree 100%


While the bass did pick up at the 1:07 mark. It still was not up there with the big boys


Movie fricken blew!!


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16500#post_24716932
> 
> 
> Would be curious to see a graph of Seal Team 8 if you have access to it by chance. Not sure how deep it dug, but it was a fun LFE fest type of track.


Watching Seal Team 8 behind enemy lines now and it has lots of strong low bass with lots of action. Has anyone had graph for this one? My guest is strong down to teen or even single digit on this one. Check it out, Just awesome. One of my favorite bass movie so far this year.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16860#post_24769629
> 
> 
> Here's a teaser of something to look forward to next week. Lone Survivor around the 21min mark:
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-104#entry3328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your preorders in!



This will be the first time I ever pay over 20 bucks for a movie (where is best preorder?). I usually wait for them to come down...Besides I don't feel bad about supporting this one


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16860#post_24769629
> 
> 
> Here's a teaser of something to look forward to next week. Lone Survivor around the 21min mark:
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-104#entry3328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your preorders in!


Just view that 21 mins mark and it was good but not spectacular with my subs. Like BHD Irene scene, my subs cannot produce reference level to single digit to feel that level of energy


----------



## Follz20

Non-Stop:


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16840_40#post_24768763
> 
> 
> I think you will enjoy Pompeii. Report back after you watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have I, Frankenstein and the new Hercules coming tom, so hoping those are good.



Yes! I did enjoy Pompeii , its a beast and I will be buying a copy ,its utter lack of teal ( only some green screen) and film like picture were great. Thanks again for your endorsement on the bass, it was dead on .

On a side note check out Day breakers after I Frankenstein (preview in the begining of it) next up for me is Seal Team 8 can't wait.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16840_40#post_24769509
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> You shouldnt need too. I've always found after calibration Audyssey always sets my sub trims too low. Its a common problem that has always been talked about. Checking it all with omni mic I'm pretty flat.
> 
> 
> I reckon give it a try mate!.......there is some extreme ultra low stuff in there....so I can understand why ppl can't hear it


I claim no ability to reproduce single digits with the level as you big boys but after a slight 4db ( post Audyssey correction for bass level) and a volume of -5 to full reference this movie delivered a true 5 star bass experience and it need justify itself to no one and rest squarely head to shoulders with the best out there past and present .


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16840_40#post_24769825
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 100%
> 
> 
> While the bass did pick up at the 1:07 mark. It still was not up there with the big boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movie fricken blew!!



Ok so yeah the movie did reach some borderline cheesiness and the wife has took a stance on it and not for the good and commented that it sounded like someone was throwing TNT around the room










But come on man this one deserves its due, I'm not sure how many movies capitalize on that much bass at all frequencies for that duration, once started it seemed it wouldn't end, it was a violent experience but beautiful the movement of tons of air both positive and negative in the room


----------



## jlpowell84

I tested Pompei again with my Dual Submersives and it was pretty good I admit. But KS was some seriously cheesy acting...


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16840_40#post_24770359
> 
> 
> I tested Pompei again with my Dual Submersives and it was pretty good I admit. But KS was some seriously cheesy acting...



My wife and I got to one part and just had to laugh. Heavy contrast for how much of a 24 fan we are but both couldn't let him slide or cut him any slack


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spidey.joe80*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16740#post_24756529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16710#post_24754518
> 
> 
> I was going to do some testing, but I found that the MPC HC normalizer function is not available for standard DVD / Bluray sources. Only video sources can be manipulated.
> 
> 
> That being said, there is a major boost in full band audio level when the normalizer is turned on. Not sure what happens to the LFE channel because I have no source material to test. The factory normalizer setting is 400%, but what was your normalizer set to?
> 
> 
> Since your format is not DVD nor Bluray, I take everything that you show with a grain of salt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the normalized graphs i just turn the function on. These are my settings
Click to expand...




I figured out how to get into the MPC HC normalizer function. I am not familiar enough with the program yet. There are three different ways to get into that menu. All the normalizer does is change volume levels so that clipping will not occur during downmixing. With the proper normalizer setting the volume should decrease rather than increase.


You need to update your program. You are missing the normalizer adjustment feature.


Also, how do you feed the Spectrum lab program with content? I use the DVD player build into my PC, and downmix to Spectrumlab.


----------



## spidey.joe80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16860#post_24770380
> 
> 
> You need to update your program. You are missing the normalizer adjustment feature.



Thx, I got the new version. I see the new normalizer settings Il have to check them out.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J_Palmer_Cass*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16860#post_24770380
> 
> 
> Also, how do you feed the Spectrum lab program with content? I use the DVD player build into my PC, and downmix to Spectrumlab.



For Peak and Average graphs I use wave files. For my other graphs I feed digital audio to my virtual sound card.

 

Both these methods are direct and roll-off free.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Follz20*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16860#post_24770320
> 
> 
> Non-Stop:



Yup. Non-Stop looks to be a bass monster when its released June 10th.

Here are some captures from the action scenes.

 

 

 

Plenty of bass for everyone.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Not compromising in Pompeii. Maybe I'm too swayed by how bad a movie it was.


But I just didn't get the feeling if wow this is great. Hell I get that from a few scenes in zambezia and walking with dinosaurs and those two moves are also terrible


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24767746
> 
> 
> Meh, Im pretty happy with my Quads, AJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............I heard the Triax too here in AUS at the last DTV GTG and I wouldnt say that was big jump in performance from a Submersive....I couldnt justify the extra cost for me going the Triax route. Im flat to 10hz................and thats in a room that is wide open to the rest of the house lol.
> 
> 
> When are you going to join the Quad club?.....4 x JTR Cap's would rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> 
> You bet!


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16860#post_24770769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24767746
> 
> 
> Meh, Im pretty happy with my Quads, AJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............I heard the Triax too here in AUS at the last DTV GTG and I wouldnt say that was big jump in performance from a Submersive....I couldnt justify the extra cost for me going the Triax route. Im flat to 10hz................and thats in a room that is wide open to the rest of the house lol.
> 
> 
> When are you going to join the Quad club?.....4 x JTR Cap's would rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> 
> You bet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to hear an Orbit Shifter deliver WWZ grenade scene
Click to expand...


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16850_50#post_24770224
> 
> 
> Just view that 21 mins mark and it was good but not spectacular with my subs. Like BHD Irene scene, my subs cannot produce reference level to single digit to feel that level of energy



What happens during that scene in lone survivor? helicopters flying?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16880_40#post_24770953
> 
> 
> What happens during that scene in lone survivor? helicopters flying?



Perhaps the rise of a new King ? we shall indeed see, the bottom dwellers will chime for sure ( no pun) I just preordered my copy as this seems to be the 2014 champ we've been waiting for


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16860#post_24770953
> 
> 
> What happens during that scene in lone survivor? helicopters flying?


Yeap


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16860#post_24770774
> 
> 
> Would love to hear an Orbit Shifter deliver WWZ grenade scene



Imagine 8 of them? LOL!.


----------



## buddhamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16860#post_24770615
> 
> 
> Not compromising in Pompeii. Maybe I'm too swayed by how bad a movie it was.
> 
> 
> But I just didn't get the feeling if wow this is great. Hell I get that from a few scenes in zambezia and walking with dinosaurs and those two moves are also terrible



Zambezia was cool!......that had awesome bass!. But for me Pompeii killed it!.............my opinion of course! lol. But having watched both on my system, I definetely prefer Pompeii for the bass


----------



## Brian Fineberg

That's fair


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16860#post_24770615
> 
> 
> Not compromising in Pompeii. Maybe I'm too swayed by how bad a movie it was.
> 
> 
> But I just didn't get the feeling if wow this is great. Hell I get that from a few scenes in zambezia and walking with dinosaurs and those two moves are also terrible



That was exactly my feeling on it. Yes, it measures well, but it still isn't something I'll be in any rush to go back and watch for the bass. I dunno what it is. I couldn't bring myself to give it a 5 star on d-b.com. It subjectively (or objectively in some cases) isn't as good as your TIH/WOTW/OHF's. But that's just me.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16860#post_24770968
> 
> 
> Perhaps the rise of a new King ? we shall indeed see, the bottom dwellers will chime for sure ( no pun) I just preordered my copy as this seems to be the 2014 champ we've been waiting for



Definitely not a new King. That scene was ridiculous, but the rest of the movie wasn't as good as that. Overall sound, picture quality, and movie were outstanding, though. Definite buy, for me.


----------



## bori

Watching Seal team 8. This is another Hot Fuzz wannabe. Plenty of bass loving it.


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJ72*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16860#post_24770769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buddhamus*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16830#post_24767746
> 
> 
> Meh, Im pretty happy with my Quads, AJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............I heard the Triax too here in AUS at the last DTV GTG and I wouldnt say that was big jump in performance from a Submersive....I couldnt justify the extra cost for me going the Triax route. Im flat to 10hz................and thats in a room that is wide open to the rest of the house lol.
> 
> 
> When are you going to join the Quad club?.....4 x JTR Cap's would rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> 
> You bet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Would love to hear an Orbit Shifter deliver WWZ grenade scene*
Click to expand...

Don't know about that one. The OS is ported and rolls off below 20Hz. For me at least, there are LOTS of movies with mid/upper bass sweeps. What makes WWZ my current favorite bass sweep is the high levels when it gets down to 10Hz. Those shuddering pulses through the house are what make that sweep something else! IIRC, in the JTR thread, they mentioned that avs'er rhed's 4 Cap S2's is equivalent to something like 8 OS's (or was it 16?!) at 10Hz.



Max


----------



## ambesolman

Just saw the new xmen movie in 3d and Atmos. Really liked the movie, picture and sound were both phenomenal. This was the first time I've seen a movie in Atmos. It sounded great but didn't notice anything different from your standard surround sound.


There did seem to be some good bass scenes. The scene of the stadium dropping as seen in the previews, didn't hit as hard as it should've. Maybe it'll be different once it hits bluray. Will definitely be buying this one!


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16890#post_24772273
> 
> 
> Don't know about that one. The OS is ported and rolls off below 20Hz. For me at least, there are LOTS of movies with mid/upper bass sweeps. What makes WWZ my current favorite bass sweep is the high levels when it gets down to 10Hz. Those shuddering pulses through the house are what make that sweep something else! IIRC, in the JTR thread, they mentioned that avs'er rhed's 4 Cap S2's is equivalent to something like 8 OS's (or was it 16?!) at 10Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> Max


One of the only scenes to make my display rattle (right at the end)


String strong at 10hz. Good stuff


----------



## jaramill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16890#post_24772453
> 
> 
> Just saw the new xmen movie in 3d and Atmos. Really liked the movie, picture and sound were both phenomenal. This was the first time I've seen a movie in Atmos. It sounded great but didn't notice anything different from your standard surround sound.
> 
> 
> There did seem to be some good bass scenes. The scene of the stadium dropping as seen in the previews, didn't hit as hard as it should've. Maybe it'll be different once it hits bluray. Will definitely be buying this one!



Same here and I will buy the movie as I liked the storyline, and as for that scene with the stadium dropping, I did feel rumble in my seats but nothing out of the ordinary and this was in an ATMOS theater (never heard of this new technology) at the Galaxy theater in the Scheels Mall in Sparks, (northern) Nevada outside of Reno.


----------



## its phillip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16850_50#post_24772273
> 
> 
> Don't know about that one. The OS is ported and rolls off below 20Hz. For me at least, there are LOTS of movies with mid/upper bass sweeps. What makes WWZ my current favorite bass sweep is the high levels when it gets down to 10Hz. Those shuddering pulses through the house are what make that sweep something else! IIRC, in the JTR thread, they mentioned that avs'er rhed's 4 Cap S2's is equivalent to something like 8 OS's (or was it 16?!) at 10Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> Max



From what I understand, the OS behaves behaves like a normal sealed 18 below tune...it won't roll off as steeply as a typical ported sub. Somebody can correct me if I'm mistaken


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djbluemax1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16890#post_24772273
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about that one. The OS is ported and rolls off below 20Hz. For me at least, there are LOTS of movies with mid/upper bass sweeps. What makes WWZ my current favorite bass sweep is the high levels when it gets down to 10Hz. Those shuddering pulses through the house are what make that sweep something else! IIRC, in the JTR thread, they mentioned that avs'er rhed's 4 Cap S2's is equivalent to something like 8 OS's (or was it 16?!) at 10Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> Max


1v1, an orbit shifter will crush any other sub on the planet ported or sealed......Its probably as strong to 16 as any other, whether it be ported or sealed, which is where the majority of the shuddering pulses occur. Below that, LFE is much more subtle.  Not that it hurts to be flat to 7 or 10, it helps ensure plenty of capability in the "feel it" range above 15 or so.


----------



## bear123


I am looking forward to HTTYD part two.  I can't justify purchasing some of the recent flicks like Pompeii and I, Frankenstein.....the reviews are so dreadful.


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *its phillip*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16890#post_24773038
> 
> 
> From what I understand, the OS behaves behaves like a normal sealed 18 below tune...it won't roll off as steeply as a typical ported sub. Somebody can correct me if I'm mistaken



Keeping it simple 1 for 1 the S2 would be ahead in sub 18Hz content but above this you would need two S2 for every 1 OS to equal output IIRC.


----------



## spidey.joe80

yeah I remember reading over tuning, 1 Os =2 S2's and under tuning 1 S2= 2 Os's. So its a trade-off.

The sound team for the new X-men looks the same as first class. I'm exited about this one.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16880_40#post_24771288
> 
> 
> That was exactly my feeling on it. Yes, it measures well, but it still isn't something I'll be in any rush to go back and watch for the bass. I dunno what it is. I couldn't bring myself to give it a 5 star on d-b.com. It subjectively (or objectively in some cases) isn't as good as your TIH/WOTW/OHF's. But that's just me.
> 
> Definitely not a new King. That scene was ridiculous, but the rest of the movie wasn't as good as that. Overall sound, picture quality, and movie were outstanding, though. Definite buy, for me.



I noticed in Ralph's review he commented that it could've used a little more "kick" but felt it was well done nonetheless. Good thing it still reported to be a good movie so I guess I'm safe on the preorder!


Thanks


----------



## digler84


im gonna go out on a limb and say that stadium scene from xmen will be staggering.  im betting there is some serious low rumble there, because the fact that i felt ANYTHING in the theater tells me that it will rumble.  the theater setup just isn't capable of extension with enough power to show it off.


----------



## Mrkazador


The House of Magic (2013)


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16860#post_24770615
> 
> 
> Not compromising in Pompeii. Maybe I'm too swayed by how bad a movie it was.
> 
> 
> But I just didn't get the feeling if wow this is great. Hell I get that from a few scenes in zambezia and walking with dinosaurs and those two moves are also terrible



Brian,

Hey man thanks for posting your honest opinion on Pompeii.

Do you think there's something wrong with the REDBOX versions of the BD's ? Could it be possible that BD triggered a setting in the A/V receiver like one of those IRON MAN BD's or was that a isolated receiver issue ? I'm just curious as to why my system did not get the slamming deep BASS on Pompeii that others did. I can't stomach to watch it again to find out either. Just saying...

I guess I will just move on and watch the newest Seal Team -8 and Lone Survivor for hopefully some slamming bass.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16890#post_24773139
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to HTTYD part two.  I can't justify purchasing some of the recent flicks like Pompeii and I, Frankenstein.....the reviews are so dreadful.



I have to agree and hope that HTTYD-2 will hit just as hard as 1 on BD if not harder. Should be a nice treat !!!


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16890#post_24772007
> 
> 
> Watching Seal team 8. This is another Hot Fuzz wannabe. Plenty of bass loving it.



What's your take on the overall movie of Seal Team 8 ? Worth a blind buy ? REDBOX only has the DVD and no BD.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16890#post_24771288
> 
> 
> That was exactly my feeling on it. Yes, it measures well, but it still isn't something I'll be in any rush to go back and watch for the bass. I dunno what it is. I couldn't bring myself to give it a 5 star on d-b.com. It subjectively (or objectively in some cases) isn't as good as your TIH/WOTW/OHF's. But that's just me.
> 
> 
> On my system TIH, WOTW and OHF blew Pompeii out of the water in the bass dept and overall movie, seriously !!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16890#post_24773939
> 
> 
> What's your take on the overall movie of Seal Team 8 ? Worth a blind buy ? REDBOX only has the DVD and no BD.



I would not blind buy it. Just my recommendation. It has some serious cheesiness in it. More than Pompei IMO. Especially the last 25 minutes of the movie, that guy realistically would have died about 47 times...Just saying if you think it will be on par with Seal Team 6 you will be disappointed.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *its phillip*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16890#post_24773038
> 
> 
> From what I understand, the OS behaves behaves like a normal sealed 18 below tune...it won't roll off as steeply as a typical ported sub. Somebody can correct me if I'm mistaken



Yes exact;ly Gentlemen. The OS acts as a single sealed 18 below the tune. It takes two Captivator S2's to equal one OS on output above the port tune. So Rhed has 4 Cap S2's below the tune in output and 2 OS output above...


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16890#post_24773939
> 
> 
> What's your take on the overall movie of Seal Team 8 ? Worth a blind buy ? REDBOX only has the DVD and no BD.




it's a rental. Definitely not a blind buy. Sort of a B movie with tons of bass. I have the DVD from red box.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16890#post_24774189
> 
> 
> I would not blind buy it. Just my recommendation. It has some serious cheesiness in it. More than Pompei IMO. Especially the last 25 minutes of the movie, that guy realistically would have died about 47 times...Just saying if you think it will be on par with Seal Team 6 you will be disappointed.



OK,

Thanks for your recommendation for NO blind buy. I never watched Seal Team 6. Did that one have strong bass ?

By the way did you ever get the chance to check out Pulse the server room scene on your system ? Some pages back on this thread you were going to do so.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16890#post_24774350
> 
> 
> it's a rental. Definitely not a blind buy. Sort of a B movie with tons of bass. I have the DVD from red box.



Thanks Bro !! I will not blind buy. I will rent it from REDBOX and report back even though it's a DVD. I really do not like watching DVD's anymore since BD and that is why I considered blind buy on Seal-8 !


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16890#post_24774189
> 
> 
> It has some serious cheesiness in it. More than Pompei IMO. Especially the last 25 minutes of the movie, that guy realistically would have died about 47 times...



Hi jlpowell84, totally agree in that scene 26. But near the end of the scene with the RPG ... was kind of awesome.


----------



## Fatshaft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16900_50#post_24774189
> 
> 
> Especially the last 25 minutes of the movie, that guy realistically would have died about 47 times...



Completely agree...

was actually enjoying the movie and soundtrack to that point...but what he does at the end and the how he avoided the 365,987 bullets headed his way was way beyond cheesiness!


----------



## digler84


just a heads up, amazon has lone survivor on pre order for 17.99 right now.  if it goes lower before release they automatically honor the lower price.  i'd be surprised if you see it lower than this prior to black friday...if even then.


----------



## Jahjd2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16890#post_24777242
> 
> 
> just a heads up, amazon has lone survivor on pre order for 17.99 right now.  if it goes lower before release they automatically honor the lower price.  i'd be surprised if you see it lower than this prior to black friday...if even then.



I just watched Lone Survivor on Apple TV (early release). Great movie with an impressive bass track. Strong tactile bass throughout. Highly recommend it.


----------



## notnyt

Oh man Lego movie.... good one


----------



## Follz20

Lone Survivor:

 


Wow.. the content at ~7hz is the loudest of any frequency.


----------



## audiofan1

I just finished Seal team 8 for bass it was great fun and a movie you should take serious and if you do or did







I will say I was strongly reminded of Man with the Iron Fist and Dredd (for extension mostly ) The sweeps were a bit redundant but the occasional room pulses and sudden impacts here and there broke it up enough to enjoy!


A bass heads delight


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16890#post_24777242
> 
> 
> just a heads up, amazon has lone survivor on pre order for 17.99 right now.  if it goes lower before release they automatically honor the lower price.  i'd be surprised if you see it lower than this prior to black friday...if even then.



NICE !!! Thanks for the info !!


----------



## Ray77085

Yep,

Watched Seal Team-8 last night. REDBOX rental DVD. Movie was loaded with Bass and all over the place !! Indeed a weird movie overall and I just could not keep up with the bass and the on screen action.

For me it was a movie that I wanted it to hurry up and end, but the bass kept me watching it til the end.

It's a once and done for me!!


----------



## matthewa

Lone survivor is great, awesome bass but also great surround sound design. Just re-watched Secret Life Of Walter Mitty, another great soundtrack and also some enjoyable bass moments, surprised it hasn't come up in the thread


----------



## AJ72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16890#post_24777660
> 
> 
> Oh man Lego movie.... good one



04/05/2014 "Went to the movies today with my son to see Lego Emmit. Great movie I thought but am looking forward to seeing how the bass stacks up at home."


Glad to see this is confirmed NOTNYT!


----------



## nube

Bass in The Lego Movie is definitely designed for ported subs in movie theaters. Pretty good, overall, but not particularly deep or loud.


----------



## digler84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16920#post_24778030
> 
> 
> 
> NICE !!! Thanks for the info !!


no problem!


----------



## kevings

First post in this monster thread......


Anyhow, Finally got around to watching Thor - dark world, last night.


Tier 1 bass flick for sure!


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevings*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16900_100#post_24778529
> 
> 
> First post in this monster thread......
> 
> 
> Anyhow, Finally got around to watching Thor - dark world, last night.
> 
> 
> Tier 1 bass flick for sure!



You must have ported subs.


----------



## bear123


Lol, why the hate for ported subs?  My ported subs have a MUCH more impressive impact on the famous demo scenes than my sealed sub did.  Such as OHF Washington Monument scene.  Course, I am comparing duals to a single.  Dual vs dual may have been close, but I don't think sealed subs would be more impressive, and likely not as impressive.


----------



## McStyvie

I have never had a ported sub, but my four sealed subs are putting a big smile on my face


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16900_100#post_24778733
> 
> 
> Lol, why the hate for ported subs?  My ported subs have a MUCH more impressive impact on the famous demo scenes than my sealed sub did.  Such as OHF Washington Monument scene.  Course, I am comparing duals to a single.  Dual vs dual may have been close, but I don't think sealed subs would be more impressive, and likely not as impressive.



No hate for ported subs. Just teasing Kevin. I actually do know what subs he has (and is adding) and will hopefully someday soon get to hear them. To each his own. We all know 16Hz is your prefered lower limit. For that ported subs are best. For those of us who want it all we go sealed. Again, no hate, just personal preference. We use what best fits our needs.


----------



## kevings

Duc


Can you pm me your cell?


I'm gonna be building a coffee table sub soon with another 18, to give me some more near field slam and I have a idea I'd like to get your thoughts on.. Thx


----------



## TinnEars




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16920#post_24778753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16900_100#post_24778733
> 
> 
> Lol, why the hate for ported subs?  My ported subs have a MUCH more impressive impact on the famous demo scenes than my sealed sub did.  Such as OHF Washington Monument scene.  Course, I am comparing duals to a single.  Dual vs dual may have been close, but I don't think sealed subs would be more impressive, and likely not as impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hate for ported subs. Just teasing Kevin. I actually do know what subs he has (and is adding) and will hopefully someday soon get to hear them. To each his own. We all know 16Hz is your prefered lower limit. For that ported subs are best. *For those of us who want it all we go sealed.* Again, no hate, just personal preference. We use what best fits our needs.
Click to expand...


No... we go IB!!


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevings*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16900_100#post_24778798
> 
> 
> Duc
> 
> 
> Can you pm me your cell?
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be building a coffee table sub soon with another 18, to give me some more near field slam and I have a idea I'd like to get your thoughts on.. Thx



PM sent. You may want to wait until you see and hear Ivan's subs we built before coming to me for advice though.


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TinnEars*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16900_100#post_24778824
> 
> 
> No... we go IB!!



That'll work too.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16920#post_24778753
> 
> 
> 
> No hate for ported subs. Just teasing Kevin. I actually do know what subs he has (and is adding) and will hopefully someday soon get to hear them. To each his own. We all know 16Hz is your prefered lower limit. For that ported subs are best. For those of us who want it all we go sealed. Again, no hate, just personal preference. We use what best fits our needs.


Yeah if I had a larger budget I probably would have gone with two sealed subs.  But I was able to get more output in the most noticeable region with my limited budget and limited space.  My testing has not been 100% thorough and scientific...it could be that 15 Hz produces some noticeable effect for me as well.  My current setup is at the top of my size, output, and budget abilities at this time.  I do like sealed subs though, I just couldn't fit 3 or 4.


----------



## TinnEars




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16920#post_24778880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TinnEars*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16900_100#post_24778824
> 
> 
> No... we go IB!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'll work too.
Click to expand...


Yes... and with higher resolution, lower Q, lower F3 and less amplifier power.







Just gotta be careful with placement planning BEFORE installation because experimental movement isn't possible.


----------



## kevings




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16900_100#post_24778830
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent. You may want to wait until you see and hear Ivan's subs we built before coming to me for advice though.


 

haha.....

 

im sure they are gonna turn out great.  I'll give you a call later.  Really i just wanted to talk with you about sealed vs ported, and get your thoughts on a few things.....theoretical type of stuff really.


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16900_100#post_24778283
> 
> 
> Bass in The Lego Movie is definitely designed for ported subs in movie theaters. Pretty good, overall, but not particularly deep or loud.



Was loud for me







And there was some decent low stuff that got the walls moving at a couple places.. The trandsucers were getting a workout too... I thought it was well done and the bass plentiful and enjoyable.


----------



## MKtheater

Not,

Where are your crowsons crossed over?


----------



## osogovo


Just finished watching Lone Survivor.One word- Aaawesome.Picture and sound are incredible.The amount and quality of the bass is just perfect.Gunfire,explosions and chopper blades swooshes,they all come with tremendous weight.I have 2 sealed ULS-15's in a small 11x11 theater room and , I gotta admit one of the best sounding war movie.Definite buy for me.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16920#post_24778283
> 
> 
> Bass in The Lego Movie is definitely designed for ported subs in movie theaters. Pretty good, overall, but not particularly deep or loud.



yep Lego movie was good.


----------



## kevings

Anyone,


When people say " the bass on movie x was made for ported subs" what exactly is meant?


( I'm guessing it means that the bass doesn't go super low, because most ported subs lose steam below the tuning frequency.. Correct? )


----------



## duc135

Kevin,


That's a big can of worms your're opening up there. Bass in movies aren't made for any type of sub. It is designed with whatever factors the mixers/producers or whoever has their hands in it decide on. Whether or not a sub can reproduce those effects are based on the type of sub you have. Some movies have content into the single digits. Can a ported sub reproduce that? Possibly, but it would take a lot of them and a lot of power to do so and it's just not feasible. If you want a single digit capable system you need to go sealed or IB. If you want more power in the upper bass region at a lower cost in money and power go ported and horns. That's a basic generalization in a nutshell.


----------



## basshead81

Just finished up watching Pompeii @ -2 MV....5 star bass imo. Deep hard hitting bass with good ELF.


----------



## tvuong

-2? That is LOUD. I was watching it at -15 and thought it was loud. You should watch Seal team 8, best bass movie this year in my book.


----------



## Reddig

Revisited Dredd 3D last night. Man what an incredible soundtrack! It's got it all.


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvuong*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16920#post_24780559
> 
> 
> -2? That is LOUD. I was watching it at -15 and thought it was loud. You should watch Seal team 8, best bass movie this year in my book.



Yup -2...I will check out ST8, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16920#post_24780614
> 
> 
> Revisited Dredd 3D last night. Man what an incredible soundtrack! It's got it all.



It is the real deal. Looking forward to Pompeii and st8 after all the hype


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## djkail

Another recommendation here for Lone Survivor... Amazing sound track. The bass is deep and it hits hard during the action. It is also one if the best modern war movies ever made.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djkail*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16950#post_24781019
> 
> 
> Another recommendation here for Lone Survivor... Amazing sound track. The bass is deep and it hits hard during the action. It is also one if the best modern war movies ever made.


I don't know about that. Private Ryan and Platoon are two excellent movies. However if you are referring to modern as the current war, then yeah maybe, but you would have to consider Zero Dark Thirty and The Hurt Locker. I am looking forward to picking up Lone survivor on Tuesday. Seen it in the movies and thought it was a very good movie.


----------



## Tom Grooms

You can't leave We Were Soldiers off the great war movies list


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16950#post_24781178
> 
> 
> You can't leave We Were Soldiers off the great war movies list


I don't remember that one. I watched The Thin Red Line the other day. It was good.


----------



## Mongo171

Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## ambesolman

The Pacific was a great war miniseries.


----------



## Ray77085

Revisited Elysium and Immortals and both hit really hard in the Bass dept !! However I don't see Elysium on the Bass list or World War Z. WHY- ?


----------



## nube

Because they're on _this_ list:

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/ 


And this one for comparison's sake / sortability:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmZm11z0MdbzdGMwcnlJNnZmSmtYOEdQeVY0MjltM3c&usp=sharing 


Duh!


----------



## JChin

FYI, Tron Legacy on sale at Amazon and Best Buy for less than $10.


----------



## mijotter

Anyone have any Pacific Rim graphs.


Also when looking at the Bass graphs from movies how do I read them? from left to right bottom to top? As far as start to finish of the particular scene being measured.


----------



## edlittle

Left to right is Hz, bottom to top is time.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16950#post_24781526
> 
> 
> Because they're on _this_ list:
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/
> 
> 
> And this one for comparison's sake / sortability:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmZm11z0MdbzdGMwcnlJNnZmSmtYOEdQeVY0MjltM3c&usp=sharing
> 
> 
> Duh!



OK,

Should one have to look at 2-forums to question why they are on one and not the other ? Makes no sense !!

Appears after looking at the site you posted this one is not kept up to date.

Duh! back at ya !!


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16920#post_24779300
> 
> 
> Not,
> 
> Where are your crowsons crossed over?



60Hz, but eq'd some


----------



## mantaraydesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duc135*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16920#post_24778753
> 
> 
> No hate for ported subs. Just teasing Kevin. I actually do know what subs he has (and is adding) and will hopefully someday soon get to hear them. To each his own. We all know 16Hz is your prefered lower limit. For that ported subs are best. For those of us who want it all we go sealed. Again, no hate, just personal preference. We use what best fits our needs.




What about the *SVS PB-12 Plus* subwoofer? Can the PB-12 Plus hit single digit with Sealed Mode? I know it can hit 16 Hz with one port plugged. And I think with all 3 ports open, it can hit 20 Hz. I am just not sure it can hit 1 Hz in the Sealed Mode.


Can any of the SVS subwoofer hit the single digit?


----------



## basshead81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantaraydesign*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16950#post_24783402
> 
> 
> What about the *SVS PB-12 Plus* subwoofer? Can the PB-12 Plus hit single digit with Sealed Mode? I know it can hit 16 Hz with one port plugged. And I think with all 3 ports open, it can hit 20 Hz. I am just not sure it can hit 1 Hz in the Sealed Mode.
> 
> 
> Can any of the SVS subwoofer hit the single digit?



Single digit is great but you need enough output to make use of it. I believe below 10hz you need atleast 105db or so to make use of that single digit extension. perhaps 4 SB13u would be capable of that in 1500^3 room or smaller.


----------



## MKtheater

Single digits is about the room and signal chain. In my room I get about 20 dBs of gain at 5 hz and 10 dBs at 10hz. A single LMS in my room would produce 107 dBs at 10hz at the LP. My signal chain drops off around 3-4 hz but I still have output at 4hz. The Irene scene is easily felt even on concrete. It feels like shutting a sticky door(wind and pressure) and it moves my screen pretty good. I say this now because I finally tried it.


----------



## bori

OK guys u need to watch the movie In fear. Scary amount of bass in the the intro credits. You have been warned.


----------



## whatupdet

I was running a 3.0 system for about 7 years before I finally bought a subwoofer 1.5 years ago, this week I'm receiving my new fronts to finally complete my 5.1 setup and while I look forward to re-watching some of the movies in the OP with bass, what are some of the better choices for surround sound? I was thinking the first 2 movies I'd watch are Saving Private Ryan and Black Hawk Down. This is an exciting week for me, having to wait almost 10 years to go from 2.0->3.0->3.1->5.1.


----------



## wyattroa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whatupdet*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16900_100#post_24785218
> 
> 
> I was running a 3.0 system for about 7 years before I finally bought a subwoofer 1.5 years ago, this week I'm receiving my new fronts to finally complete my 5.1 setup and while I look forward to re-watching some of the movies in the OP with bass, what are some of the better choices for surround sound? I was thinking the first 2 movies I'd watch are Saving Private Ryan and Black Hawk Down. This is an exciting week for me, having to wait almost 10 years to go from 2.0->3.0->3.1->5.1.


Master and commander, some of the best surround at the start of the movie the will hear.


----------



## Reddig

Getting excited to pick up Robocop at midnight. Didn't get a chance to see it while it was in theaters. Hope it's got some good bass.


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whatupdet*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16960_40#post_24785218
> 
> 
> I was running a 3.0 system for about 7 years before I finally bought a subwoofer 1.5 years ago, this week I'm receiving my new fronts to finally complete my 5.1 setup and while I look forward to re-watching some of the movies in the OP with bass, what are some of the better choices for surround sound? I was thinking the first 2 movies I'd watch are Saving Private Ryan and Black Hawk Down. This is an exciting week for me, having to wait almost 10 years to go from 2.0->3.0->3.1->5.1.



There are tons of movies with superb mixes a few that come to mind

*Tron Legacy

Oblivion

Enders Game


Transformers (any)


Oz

Gravity* ( check this one out after the rest as it has a unique surround mix that really utilizes the rears)


Enjoy & congrats


----------



## kevings


audiofan1 just gave you the cream of the crop....especially Tron and Oblivion!

 

Man, 10 years with no sub..... You must be the most patient man, an all of AVS.  : )


----------



## tboe77

*Live Free Or Die Hard* is another good one!


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whatupdet*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16950#post_24785218
> 
> 
> I was running a 3.0 system for about 7 years before I finally bought a subwoofer 1.5 years ago, this week I'm receiving my new fronts to finally complete my 5.1 setup and while I look forward to re-watching some of the movies in the OP with bass, what are some of the better choices for surround sound? I was thinking the first 2 movies I'd watch are Saving Private Ryan and Black Hawk Down. This is an exciting week for me, having to wait almost 10 years to go from 2.0->3.0->3.1->5.1.


Transformers 3 has some amazing surround work.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Woooo line survivor came Ina day early


----------



## Ketnis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whatupdet*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16950#post_24785218
> 
> 
> I was running a 3.0 system for about 7 years before I finally bought a subwoofer 1.5 years ago, this week I'm receiving my new fronts to finally complete my 5.1 setup and while I look forward to re-watching some of the movies in the OP with bass, what are some of the better choices for surround sound? I was thinking the first 2 movies I'd watch are Saving Private Ryan and Black Hawk Down. This is an exciting week for me, having to wait almost 10 years to go from 2.0->3.0->3.1->5.1.



Same situation here. I went forever with a 3.1 setup, then last week I finally added some surrounds and have been rewatching everything. I was surprised at how much I've been missing.


As for movies, I'm watching Max Payne right now and the surrounds seem well utilized, as does the sub.


edit: never mind, both this movie and its soundtrack suck.


----------



## kevings




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16900_100#post_24785591
> 
> 
> Woooo line survivor came Ina day early


 

is that the one where the husband has to go shopping with his wife for a day.....

 

still have nightmares, about that one.


----------



## TheGiantPeach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ketnis*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16950#post_24785624
> 
> 
> 
> Same situation here. I went forever with a 3.1 setup, then last week I finally added some surrounds and have been rewatching everything. I was surprised at how much I've been missing.
> 
> 
> As for movies, I'm watching Max Payne right now and the surrounds seem well utilized, as does the sub.
> 
> 
> edit: never mind, both this movie and its soundtrack suck.


Haha well that was a quick change of heart. What a bummer, that one has been on my to-watch list...


----------



## GPBURNS

been long time since viewed

but didn't Max Payne have that awesome shot gun blast

I may be wrong on that


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevings*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16950#post_24785917
> 
> 
> is that the one where the husband has to go shopping with his wife for a day.....
> 
> 
> still have nightmares, about that one.


Lol


Friggin phone!!


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16950#post_24785079
> 
> 
> OK guys u need to watch the movie In fear. Scary amount of bass in the the intro credits. You have been warned.



Bori,

Is the movie you speak of as I have never heard of it ?
http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/In-Fear-Blu-ray/93507/ 

Is the Bass just in the credits or scenes during the movie ?

If bass is present during the movie I will try that one and re-watch The Conjuring !!


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16950#post_24785591
> 
> 
> Woooo line survivor came Ina day early



NICE !! Are you going to save for later or crank it up now ? Post up as I'm eager to know what you think about the Bass !!

Thanks


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whatupdet*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16950#post_24785218
> 
> 
> I was running a 3.0 system for about 7 years before I finally bought a subwoofer 1.5 years ago, this week I'm receiving my new fronts to finally complete my 5.1 setup and while I look forward to re-watching some of the movies in the OP with bass, what are some of the better choices for surround sound? I was thinking the first 2 movies I'd watch are Saving Private Ryan and Black Hawk Down. This is an exciting week for me, having to wait almost 10 years to go from 2.0->3.0->3.1->5.1.



Awesome and congrats !! You have a lot to catch up on, so crank it up and enjoy !!!


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16980#post_24786354
> 
> 
> NICE !! Are you going to save for later or crank it up now ? Post up as I'm eager to know what you think about the Bass !!
> 
> Thanks


As soon as the kids are in bed she's going in


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16980#post_24786363
> 
> 
> As soon as the kids are in bed she's going in



OK cool !!!

Post up your thoughts as I may jump on the BD tomorrow and watch this weekend undisturbed as wife and kids are out of town !!









Thanks


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16960_40#post_24785975
> 
> 
> been long time since viewed
> 
> but didn't Max Payne have that awesome shot gun blast
> 
> I may be wrong on that



I may have to revisit this as well, its one of the first blu's I ever purchased


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16980#post_24786354
> 
> 
> NICE !! Are you going to save for later or crank it up now ? Post up as I'm eager to know what you think about the Bass !!
> 
> Thanks




it's in the credits but also in the movie. The credits one will catch u off guard. I watched the Blu Ray version. When the credits one hit I was like WTF!


----------



## whatupdet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16950#post_24785408
> 
> *Tron Legacy
> 
> Oblivion
> 
> Enders Game
> 
> Transformers (any)
> 
> Oz
> 
> Gravity* ( check this one out after the rest as it has a unique surround mix that really utilizes the rears)
> 
> Enjoy & congrats





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16950#post_24785450
> 
> *Live Free Or Die Hard* is another good one!


Thanks for all the suggestions guys, I hadn't much interest in seeing Tron or Enders Game but maybe I'll check it out for the sound. I'll definitely re-watch Oblivion, Transformers and Gravity.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevings*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16950#post_24785441
> 
> 
> Man, 10 years with no sub..... You must be the most patient man, an all of AVS.  : )


Well it was 7 years without the sub, 9-10 years total from original purchase. I wanted to wait until I could afford a good sub and it has not disappointed.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ketnis*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16950#post_24785624
> 
> 
> Same situation here. I went forever with a 3.1 setup, then last week I finally added some surrounds and have been rewatching everything. I was surprised at how much I've been missing.


Well I had 3.1 but actually due to my living situation I put my sub out with my roommates super old Technics 2.0 speakers in the basement living room and was only running 3.0 in my bedroom where I do most of my watching but since I'm moving out soon and got the other 2 speakers ordered, I hooked up 3.1 and even that made a big difference when I just threw on The Hurt Locker, can't wait to get 5.1 and re-watch a lot of movies I own on DVD/Blu-ray.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16980#post_24786378
> 
> 
> OK cool !!!
> 
> Post up your thoughts as I may jump on the BD tomorrow and watch this weekend undisturbed as wife and kids are out of town !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Well first off. It's one amazing movie


One of, if not the best sound design I have ever heard


The bass was monstrous (although I don't think single digits for the most of it) but hit hard and well done. Gun shots were robust, rpg's shook the foundation


Well, well, well done!


And a great movie to boot?! Winner winner chicken dinner all day!


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16980#post_24786769
> 
> 
> Well first off. It's one amazing movie
> 
> 
> One of, if not the best sound design I have ever heard
> 
> 
> The bass was monstrous (although I don't think single digits for the most of it) but hit hard and well done. Gun shots were robust, rpg's shook the foundation
> 
> 
> Well, well, well done!
> 
> 
> And a great movie to boot?! Winner winner chicken dinner all day!


Thanks for sharing Brian. Now I'm gonna have to make a midnight run to Walmart and stand there and wait for a Walmart employee dig through the boxes looking for it lol. Ahh what we do for great reviews on new releases.


----------



## Tom Grooms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16980#post_24786769
> 
> 
> Well first off. It's one amazing movie
> 
> 
> One of, if not the best sound design I have ever heard
> 
> 
> The bass was monstrous (although I don't think single digits for the most of it) but hit hard and well done. Gun shots were robust, rpg's shook the foundation
> 
> 
> Well, well, well done!
> 
> 
> And a great movie to boot?! Winner winner chicken dinner all day!



So, did you like it?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Meh


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16980#post_24786769
> 
> 
> 
> Well first off. It's one amazing movie
> 
> 
> One of, if not the best sound design I have ever heard
> 
> 
> The bass was monstrous (although I don't think single digits for the most of it) but hit hard and well done. Gun shots were robust, rpg's shook the foundation
> 
> 
> Well, well, well done!
> 
> 
> And a great movie to boot?! Winner winner chicken dinner all day!


What the heck??? I can't figure out which movie you guys are referring to!  







  It's great that its so great, but help a simpleton out!

 

Wait wait....Lone Survivor??


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16980#post_24786799
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing Brian. Now I'm gonna have to make a midnight run to Walmart and stand there and wait for a Walmart employee dig through the boxes looking for it lol. Ahh what we do for great reviews on new releases.


Lol right! Same crap at my walmart come midnite on a Tuesday morning trying to get new releases


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16980#post_24787086
> 
> 
> Lol right! Same crap at my walmart come midnite on a Tuesday morning trying to get new releases


Arrived at Walmart at 11:55pm. I asked the guy about the movie. He said sorry but I have to wait till midnight lol. Btw he was sitting at the register with about 10 people in the whole store. Ok time to throw movie in and see what it's got.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16980#post_24786402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPBURNS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16960_40#post_24785975
> 
> 
> been long time since viewed
> 
> but didn't Max Payne have that awesome shot gun blast
> 
> I may be wrong on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to revisit this as well, its one of the first blu's I ever purchased
Click to expand...


Don't know if you have seen it, but the shootout in the gangsters abode in Hitman is one of the best sounding gun scenes in my opinion. His auto pistols sound awesome.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16960_40#post_24787267
> 
> 
> Don't know if you have seen it, but the shootout in the gangsters abode in Hitman is one of the best sounding gun scenes in my opinion. His auto pistols sound awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



If memory serves me right your correct and I'll have to add Hitman to my Netflix, I recall enjoying the movie as well .


Thanks


----------



## cchunter

Lone Survivor was excellent. Audio was amazing especially gun shots. Very accurate and hit hard. Bass IMO was also very well done.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16980#post_24786448
> 
> 
> it's in the credits but also in the movie. The credits one will catch u off guard. I watched the Blu Ray version. When the credits one hit I was like WTF!



OK,

I'll give it a spin when the kid is not home !!









Thanks


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16980#post_24786769
> 
> 
> Well first off. It's one amazing movie
> 
> 
> One of, if not the best sound design I have ever heard
> 
> 
> The bass was monstrous (although I don't think single digits for the most of it) but hit hard and well done. Gun shots were robust, rpg's shook the foundation
> 
> 
> Well, well, well done!
> 
> 
> And a great movie to boot?! Winner winner chicken dinner all day!



Done and Done !!! I'm sold and will be picking up my BD today !! This sounds just like the type of movies I like !!









Thanks sharing your thoughts !!


----------



## McStyvie

is Lone Survivor blind buy material?


I ask because it is not available for rent or purchase in Germany until October, but it is due out for sale in the UK on June 9th, thinking of just buying from Amazon there after all the good reviews.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

IMHO Definitley


----------



## nube

 Data-Bass measurements of Lone Survivor have been posted.


----------



## BCRSS

I have always been a fan of cheesy martial arts movies, maybe for the over exaggerated bass and physic defying feats, so this movie has caught my eye "The Monkey King" The trailer looks good and wondering if anyone has seen it yet? And if it follows suit with other martial arts movies on the bass parts?


----------



## bumprunlogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16980#post_24787299
> 
> 
> If memory serves me right your correct and I'll have to add Hitman to my Netflix, I recall enjoying the movie as well .
> 
> 
> Thanks



Don't forget No Country for Old Men with that air cannon he was carrying around.


----------



## conquritall

So I finally got a chance to check out both 3 days to kill and I Frankenstein. Overall both are very solid movies and sound great on bluray. But for bass I give the edge to I Frankenstein. This weekend ill be getting lone survivor and Robocop 2014. Looking forward to another great time with my system.


----------



## Rgdeuce

I'm only a few months into home theater (that isn't HTIB), and have been going to this thread and the one over at data-bass as reference points to help build my blu ray collection. To those involved in either, I thank you. My question:


I've noticed the differences in ratings between here and Data-bass. Can anyone who has been around for both explain how one site has a movie 4 stars and the other has it 5? I get the subjective part of it, and people's vote swaying a score a bit, but in reading many pages of both, I haven't gathered what the differences in what one place looks for and what the other does. Does one thread place more emphasis on sub-20 material than the other? Don't get me wrong, I don't prefer one thread over an other. I treat both as great resources and if there's a movie that gets at least a 4 star on both sites and its a good price I buy. Just curious.


----------



## eNoize

  


An unnecessary remake of an 80s action classic but surprisingly, not altogether disappointing. Best moments are Murphy's trademark gun which reaches down to 17-18Hz, but overall, majority of the bass is in the 30Hz and above range.

 


Here are those scenes with RoboCop in the middle of a shootout:


Crashing into Vallon's warehouse


01.22.05 - 01.23.05
 


01.23.10 - 01.23.48
 


01.26.00 - 01.26.10 (a strange but pretty cool sweep)
 



Shootout against drones inside OmniCorp building


01.39.10 - 01.39.45
 


01.40.10 - 01.40.30


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rgdeuce*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16980#post_24788152
> 
> 
> I'm only a few months into home theater (that isn't HTIB), and have been going to this thread and the one over at data-bass as reference points to help build my blu ray collection. To those involved in either, I thank you. My question:
> 
> 
> I've noticed the differences in ratings between here and Data-bass. Can anyone who has been around for both explain how one site has a movie 4 stars and the other has it 5? I get the subjective part of it, and people's vote swaying a score a bit, but in reading many pages of both, I haven't gathered what the differences in what one place looks for and what the other does. Does one thread place more emphasis on sub-20 material than the other? Don't get me wrong, I don't prefer one thread over an other. I treat both as great resources and if there's a movie that gets at least a 4 star on both sites and its a good price I buy. Just curious.



This thread is purely subjective, and although sometimes posters' opinions are taken into account, ultimately it's the thread starter who assigns the star values. D-B.com has some subjectivity, but even that is based on voting. The rest is based on objective, repeatable criteria, the specifics of which can be found on the first page.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rgdeuce*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16980#post_24788152
> 
> 
> I'm only a few months into home theater (that isn't HTIB), and have been going to this thread and the one over at data-bass as reference points to help build my blu ray collection. To those involved in either, I thank you. My question:
> 
> 
> I've noticed the differences in ratings between here and Data-bass. Can anyone who has been around for both explain how one site has a movie 4 stars and the other has it 5? I get the subjective part of it, and people's vote swaying a score a bit, but in reading many pages of both, I haven't gathered what the differences in what one place looks for and what the other does. Does one thread place more emphasis on sub-20 material than the other? Don't get me wrong, I don't prefer one thread over an other. I treat both as great resources and if there's a movie that gets at least a 4 star on both sites and its a good price I buy. Just curious.


actal user voting has allot to do with it.


Just picked up Lone Survivor and Taken2. Looking Forward to both.


----------



## Ketnis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16980#post_24788362
> 
> 
> actal user voting has allot to do with it.
> 
> 
> Just picked up Lone Survivor and Taken2. Looking Forward to both.



Would you post back with your impressions of Taken 2's sound? There's a bunch on clearance where I buy all my blu rays but I've been hesitant to pick it up.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16980#post_24786313
> 
> 
> Bori,
> 
> Is the movie you speak of as I have never heard of it ?
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/In-Fear-Blu-ray/93507/
> 
> Is the Bass just in the credits or scenes during the movie ?
> 
> If bass is present during the movie I will try that one and re-watch The Conjuring !!



That's the movie. I wouldn't buy it. It's a rental for sure.


----------



## duc135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BCRSS*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17000_100#post_24787907
> 
> 
> I have always been a fan of cheesy martial arts movies, maybe for the over exaggerated bass and physic defying feats, so this movie has caught my eye "The Monkey King" The trailer looks good and wondering if anyone has seen it yet? And if it follows suit with other martial arts movies on the bass parts?



Haven't seen it, but I do like Donnie Yen movies. I wonder if it has anything to do with the movie The Forbidden Kingdom.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ketnis*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17010#post_24788485
> 
> 
> Would you post back with your impressions of Taken 2's sound? There's a bunch on clearance where I buy all my blu rays but I've been hesitant to pick it up.


Yeah sure. Lone Survior is tonight and maybe Taken 2 possibly tomorrow. My wife liked the first one, so I really bought for her.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16980#post_24788230
> 
> 
> An unnecessary remake of an 80s action classic but surprisingly, not altogether disappointing.



Yeah, enough with the remakes already, Hollywood is running out of ideas...


Did you have a chance to measure the remaster of the original? http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/RoboCop-Blu-ray/89781/


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17010#post_24788768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eNoize*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16980#post_24788230
> 
> 
> An unnecessary remake of an 80s action classic but surprisingly, not altogether disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, enough with the remakes already, Hollywood is running out of ideas...
> 
> 
> Did you have a chance to measure the remaster of the original? http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/RoboCop-Blu-ray/89781/
Click to expand...


Already done here about six weeks ago, as a request:

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-98#entry3039


----------



## javanpohl

I've been checking out Battlestar Galactica, never seen it before, currently on Season 1, and it's got some fantastically deep bass. It's not the most dynamic, but it is digging down to about as low as my subs go, 15hz, I think. There's definitely some infransonic material there. But, it's not just that it's deep, it's that kind of deep sound that has some character. Really cool, well designed sound effects, not just noise.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17010#post_24788634
> 
> 
> That's the movie. I wouldn't buy it. It's a rental for sure.



OK,

I will not buy it !! How does it stack up against The Conjuring if you have seen that one ?


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ketnis*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17010#post_24788485
> 
> 
> Would you post back with your impressions of Taken 2's sound? There's a bunch on clearance where I buy all my blu rays but I've been hesitant to pick it up.



Care to share where you get the clearance BD's ?


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bumprunlogan*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16980#post_24787922
> 
> 
> Don't forget No Country for Old Men with that air cannon he was carrying around.



I liked that movie and can watch it again ! I have not watched in my HT room only on a smaller TV. So you are saying that the air gun he had when fired had bass ?


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17010#post_24788768
> 
> 
> Yeah, enough with the remakes already,
> 
> 
> I would say the same applies to some music as well !! I still plan on watching the new ROBO though. How was the surround sound and special effects ?


----------



## bumprunlogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17010#post_24789902
> 
> 
> I liked that movie and can watch it again ! I have not watched in my HT room only on a smaller TV. So you are saying that the air gun he had when fired had bass ?



That's exactly what I'm saying. Run your sub(s) hot like usual and watch with the volume at -10 to -12 and you're set.


----------



## digler84


just got hurt locker and looper on blu.  rented them and loved them, just never got around to buy them.  about $12 later for both, and i spun them over the weekend.  both have great stories and some stout bass to go along.  3:10 to yuma came in today, along with lone survivor.  lone survivor was a blind buy based on you fellas and ladies here, but ive heard many good things so not concerned.  can't wait to give htem a go.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17010#post_24789862
> 
> 
> OK,
> 
> I will not buy it !! How does it stack up against The Conjuring if you have seen that one ?




Conjuring better movie. The Bass in Fear have very ridiculously loud moments.


----------



## McStyvie

ok, definitely blind buying lone survivor.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17010#post_24790962
> 
> 
> ok, definitely blind buying lone survivor.




That's what I have done and the BD is waiting for me to pick it up. I will watch it this weekend and hopefully it will turn out to be an awesome movie with some slamming bass, you know something along the lines of oblivion !!


----------



## lefthandluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16980#post_24786769
> 
> 
> Well first off. It's one amazing movie
> 
> 
> One of, if not the best sound design I have ever heard
> 
> 
> The bass was monstrous (although I don't think single digits for the most of it) but hit hard and well done. Gun shots were robust, rpg's shook the foundation
> 
> 
> Well, well, well done!
> 
> 
> And a great movie to boot?! Winner winner chicken dinner all day!



for some reason i had convinced myself that i wouldn't like this movie...


but, dang, based on this review (and ralph's) i'm having a change of heart.


gonna HAFTA pick this up now...


----------



## whatupdet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17010#post_24790962
> 
> 
> ok, definitely blind buying lone survivor.


I purchased it blind last night from all the great things I've read about the movie itself and the audio quality, looking forward to watching it once my HT setup is complete.


----------



## cchunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17010#post_24790962
> 
> 
> ok, definitely blind buying lone survivor.


The gunshots are some of the best and most realistic I've ever heard. I'm surprised the neighbors didn't come over the other night or call the police.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17010#post_24789815
> 
> 
> I've been checking out Battlestar Galactica, never seen it before, currently on Season 1, and it's got some fantastically deep bass. It's not the most dynamic, but it is digging down to about as low as my subs go, 15hz, I think. There's definitely some infransonic material there. But, it's not just that it's deep, it's that kind of deep sound that has some character. Really cool, well designed sound effects, not just noise.



Battlestar Galactica is the best series I've ever seen. You have to watch every single episode of every season to get the full picture of that series, but it goes some pretty amazing places. The bass is indeed veryyyy fulfilling.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17010#post_24792101
> 
> 
> The gunshots are some of the best and most realistic I've ever heard. I'm surprised the neighbors didn't come over the other night or call the police.


One of the best soundtracks ever.


----------



## kevings


Guys, 

 

could anyone help me out and explain how to interpret these types of graphs....

 

Across the top i see HZ and that makes sense.  Across the left edge i see another scale wich i think it volume relative to reference level?

 

How does the color coding work?  

 

Thx!


----------



## Mrkazador

Take a look at the color legend. Pink and purple spots are going to be loud.


----------



## edlittle

The vertical axis is time, starting at 0 from the bottom. The pinker the louder.


----------



## holt7153




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchunter*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17010#post_24792101
> 
> 
> The gunshots are some of the best and most realistic I've ever heard.



+1


----------



## nube




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevings*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17010#post_24792265
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> could anyone help me out and explain how to interpret these types of graphs....
> 
> 
> Across the top i see HZ and that makes sense.  Across the left edge i see another scale wich i think it volume relative to reference level?
> 
> 
> How does the color coding work?
> 
> 
> Thx!



If properly setup, the color scale will be -dBFS, or decibels from full scale (the max possible on the disc medium given its encoding, which is much different from reference), and correlate to the -dBFS scale in the black region. However, to show more content, almost everyone runs SpecLab scenecap graphs with a +dB offset, which makes the graphs show more and prettier colors, but also makes them appear hotter than what's actually on the disc. The rest was explained adequately by the other posters.


----------



## kevings


thx fellas, your explanations were helpful / helped me understand these better.


----------



## bear123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevings*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17010#post_24792888
> 
> 
> 
> thx fellas, your explanations were helpful / helped me understand these better.


Kevings, you built some darn nice DIY subs.  Any in room graphs and max output sweeps yet?


----------



## mijotter

Not sure if this counts as I have no way of measuring but I remember in the first Pirates of the Caribbean when the medallion goes boom underwater to signal the Black Pearl having some good bass.


Also, Terminator Salvation has some great bass as well especially the gas station scene with the mech.


----------



## kevings




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bear123*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17000_100#post_24792910
> 
> 
> 
> Kevings, you built some darn nice DIY subs.  Any in room graphs and max output sweeps yet?


 

Thx bear!  REW tells me  i have a null at 60 hz.  unfortunately my subs or sofa cant really be moved due to my room layout though.  I was able to reduce it a bit though by adjust the delay on the large vertical marty in the corner.  

 

I'm going to build a 4th ported 18, in the next few weeks.  I'm pretty excited about it actually.  Im gonna build a coffee table and put it where the black ottoman is in picture 2. Im gonna have the driver face up towards the ceiling, and then Im going to mount a nice 3/8 inch piece of glass, with a polished edge, about 3 inches above the driver.  

 

because sub # 4 is so close to the MLP, I think it's gonna help me reduce the null.  It should also give me some extra near field impact, and look pretty damn cool, as well : )

 

Once I get home I'll PM you the in room response graph, so you can see if for yourself.  As far as max output sweeps....i have no idea how to do those, but perhaps you can explain to me via pm if you dont mind.  What i can tell you, and yeah - i realize it's purely subjective - is that the other night i watched thor 2 ( dark world IIRC )  at -5dbfs, and there were a few scenes that scared the **** out of me / had my house sounding like a train was in our living room.


----------



## bear123


Sounds like an awesome idea on the coffee table!  Wonder if you could do some sort of custom dust cap that says your home theater name or something?  As far as a max output sweep, just do the normal REW sweep, like from 10-200 Hz at say.....-20 MV to get a baseline response.  Then step up in 5 dB increments to -15, -10, -5 etc.  You should get linear 5dB increases in output along the way.  When you start to approach your limits, you will either hear your subs complaining, or the distance between the FR will get smaller, which indicates you are starting to reach max output/compression.  Just be careful not to go too high, don't want to hurt anything.  For example, I start to get compression at certain points when I exceed 100-105 dB.  I can hit about 110 from 20-80 but I am compressing a lot by that point.


----------



## mo949




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16950#post_24785408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whatupdet*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/16960_40#post_24785218
> 
> 
> I was running a 3.0 system for about 7 years before I finally bought a subwoofer 1.5 years ago, this week I'm receiving my new fronts to finally complete my 5.1 setup and while I look forward to re-watching some of the movies in the OP with bass, what are some of the better choices for surround sound? I was thinking the first 2 movies I'd watch are Saving Private Ryan and Black Hawk Down. This is an exciting week for me, having to wait almost 10 years to go from 2.0->3.0->3.1->5.1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are tons of movies with superb mixes a few that come to mind
> 
> *Tron Legacy
> 
> Oblivion
> 
> Enders Game
> 
> 
> Transformers (any)
> 
> 
> Oz
> 
> Gravity* ( check this one out after the rest as it has a unique surround mix that really utilizes the rears)
> 
> 
> Enjoy & congrats
Click to expand...


Another good one to rent is All is Lost. That sound mix is incredible.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17040#post_24793833
> 
> 
> Another good one to rent is All is Lost. That sound mix is incredible.



Thanks for the reminder on (All Is Lost) as I have yet to see that one.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17010#post_24790558
> 
> 
> Conjuring better movie. The Bass in Fear have very ridiculously loud moments.



Bori,

One more question, did you watch In Fear on BD or DVD ? RedBox only has the DVD and I'm not sure if the BD track would be better than DVD. I watched Seal Team 8 on DVD and the Bass hit really hard.

Thanks


----------



## bori

BD but DVD should be fine.


----------



## Snowmanick

I agree with all the rave reviews on Lone Survivor. Great sound mix, picture quality, and an excellent film to boot.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snowmanick*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17040#post_24794571
> 
> 
> I agree with all the rave reviews on Lone Survivor. Great sound mix, picture quality, and an excellent film to boot.



This movie is on my to watch list this up coming weekend !! I can hardly wait....


----------



## bumprunlogan

I can't bring myself to take World War Z out of my blu ray player. Everyone talks about the grenade scens but every morning before I go to work I run downstairs and start the movie up.



In the avr menu put the sub volume to +5 run the scene in the beginning with the big explosion. BOOOM! And then I'm out the door. Just weird like that.


----------



## gpmbc

Lol lives up to the name bump and run.


----------



## derrickdj1

I watched Robo Cop 2014 version last night. It was a fun ride. It will not win an Oscar but, a good rental and maybe one to colloect. decent LFE.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bumprunlogan*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17040#post_24795544
> 
> 
> I can't bring myself to take World War Z out of my blu ray player. Everyone talks about the grenade scens but every morning before I go to work I run downstairs and start the movie up.
> 
> 
> 
> In the avr menu put the sub volume to +5 run the scene in the beginning with the big explosion. BOOOM! And then I'm out the door. Just weird like that.



Hi bumprunlogan, good way to energize and stimulate your blood circulation to wake up in the morning.


----------



## blazar

Ok lone survivor.... A must see for audio enthusiasts... The gunshots were awesome sounding .


----------



## digler84


another +1 on Lone Survivor.  Great movie for sure...not sure it's all the way up there with Saving Private Ryan, but it's very very good.  the blu has one of the most impressive PQ i've seen in a while....crystal clear.   The overall mix is fantastic, and as others have stated the gunshots sound great.  There were a couple spots where there was some nice rumble, and the explosions hit tight and hard, but seems i read someone say this is the new king of boom....not quite IMO.  great movie for sure, and the overall track is fantastic, but doesn't hold a candle to the likes of TIH or even enders game.  very safe to blind buy this one though, unless you are sensitive to a little bit of battlefield blood.


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17040#post_24798401
> 
> 
> another +1 on Lone Survivor.  Great movie for sure...not sure it's all the way up there with Saving Private Ryan, but it's very very good.  the blu has one of the most impressive PQ i've seen in a while....crystal clear.   The overall mix is fantastic, and as others have stated the gunshots sound great.  There were a couple spots where there was some nice rumble, and the explosions hit tight and hard, but seems i read someone say this is the new king of boom....not quite IMO.  great movie for sure, and the overall track is fantastic, but doesn't hold a candle to the likes of TIH or even enders game.  very safe to blind buy this one though, unless you are sensitive to a little bit of battlefield blood.



+1 great movie and audio. didn't get the bass monster I've heard about though, but I'm only good to 16hz


----------



## nube

I dunno what you guys have been reading, but Lone Survivor is a good movie with a great mix, and a few exceptional/monstrous bass scenes for those with sealed subs and no signal chain rolloff, _but it does not have the most bass of any movie ever_, nor is it even close. What it has, it uses to great effect, though. Again, this is only likely to be noticeable if you have sealed subs.


----------



## wpbpete

While were on the subject of war movies, I recently saw "Beneath Hill 60" it easily rivals surpasses U571's deep impact explosions and there's lots more of them. It's a 2010 Aussey movie about WW1, you may need to fast forward past the snooze parts, but the bass in the war scenes is excellent.


----------



## kevings

Decided to give oblivion a spin, since I hadn't done so yet, after finishing / installing the three new 18's.


There is a scene near the beginning when Tom cruise is hanging from a rope in a cavern and the rope gets cut..


There is a riculous lfe sweep that starts at a higher frequency and sweeps lower.. It last for about 3-4 seconds and it pressurized my room instantly. Awesome scene, lfe, dynamics, etc.


For the guy a few posted up a few post, who watches the world war z grenade scene, everyday before leaving to work in the morning... You should check out this oblivion scene.


And ps- yeah, that is weird that u do that, but I like your style nonetheless


----------



## MKtheater

The WWZ goes lower I believe. The loudest scene of oblivion could be the hydro rig explosion. The scene where he investigates the odyssey really good.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17040#post_24795749
> 
> 
> I watched Robo Cop 2014 version last night. It was a fun ride. It will not win an Oscar but, a good rental and maybe one to colloect. decent LFE.


+1

Pretty much my thoughts exactly.


On another note in my theater I've always had a 2 seater couch with a console and cup holders taking up the middle spot so I've never been able to sit in the sweet spot. Well I sold it yesterday and moved a three seater couch from upstairs into the theater room. Now I can FINALLY sit in the middle sweet spot and it's just awesome!!! My horns have very good coverage and all three seats sound great but that center seat is just money!! Sorry just had to share that with everyone. I'll defend that center seat with my life lol.


I'm counting down the days for The Lego Movie! Seen it in theaters and it was one of my fav movies of the year so far and it had great bass at the cinema.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17040#post_24801433
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Pretty much my thoughts exactly.
> 
> 
> On another note in my theater I've always had a 2 seater couch with a console and cup holders taking up the middle spot so I've never been able to sit in the sweet spot. Well I sold it yesterday and moved a three seater couch from upstairs into the theater room. Now I can FINALLY sit in the middle sweet spot and it's just awesome!!! My horns have very good coverage and all three seats sound great but that center seat is just money!! Sorry just had to share that with everyone. I'll defend that center seat with my life lol.
> 
> 
> I'm counting down the days for The Lego Movie! Seen it in theaters and it was one of my fav movies of the year so far and it had great bass at the cinema.




Haha !! Nothing beats the sweet spot and that is the only place I sit is in the middle of the couch !!


----------



## sooly1

My bluray library has grown FAST because if these movies. I still use ole standby war of the worlds, Darla tap, and pod race scene to demo though. Good to hear your suggestions Kevings, can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevings*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17040#post_24801355
> 
> 
> Decided to give oblivion a spin, since I hadn't done so yet, after finishing / installing the three new 18's.
> 
> 
> There is a scene near the beginning when Tom cruise is hanging from a rope in a cavern and the rope gets cut..
> 
> 
> There is a riculous lfe sweep that starts at a higher frequency and sweeps lower.. It last for about 3-4 seconds and it pressurized my room instantly. Awesome scene, lfe, dynamics, etc.
> 
> 
> For the guy a few posted up a few post, who watches the world war z grenade scene, everyday before leaving to work in the morning... You should check out this oblivion scene.
> 
> 
> And ps- yeah, that is weird that u do that, but I like your style nonetheless



Glad you finally have a chance to watch Oblivion as IMO it's top notch no matter how one could slice and dice it !!! It's my favorite 2013 movie !!


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17040#post_24801443
> 
> 
> Haha !! Nothing beats the sweet spot and that is the only place I sit is in the middle of the couch !!


Ain't that the truth bro!


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17040#post_24801450
> 
> 
> Glad you finally have a chance to watch Oblivion as IMO it's top notch no matter how one could slice and dice it !!! It's my favorite 2013 movie !!


Definitly! Oblivion is one of my top 3 of 2013. Just my exact ideal mix and fantastic movie as well.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17040#post_24801460
> 
> 
> Definitly! Oblivion is one of my top 3 of 2013. Just my exact ideal mix and fantastic movie as well.



Yep,

I'm still waiting for a 2014 movie to come out that can top Oblivion !!! That movie is just bad A** with a bad a** soundtrack. I have watched it 5-times !!









If a movie can make me tear up like Oblivion then I'm still waiting. (LOL)...


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17040#post_24801463
> 
> 
> Yep,
> 
> I'm still waiting for a 2014 movie to come out that can top Oblivion !!! That movie is just bad A** with a bad a** soundtrack. I have watched it 5-times !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a movie can make me tear up like Oblivion then I'm still waiting. (LOL)...


For sure! Right I've seen it 4 or 5 times too. Wonder how Edge of Tomorrow will stack up? My buddy went to see it today and he loved it. He also is a huge fan of Oblivion.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17040#post_24801481
> 
> 
> For sure! Right I've seen it 4 or 5 times too. Wonder how Edge of Tomorrow will stack up? My buddy went to see it today and he loved it. He also is a huge fan of Oblivion.



I don't how it will stack up, but did he mention if there was any Bass in Edge of Tomorrow ?


----------



## digler84


oblivion and enders game were my fav's.  enders game being the real surprise both sonically and actual movie content.  

 

so far for 14, lone survivor takes the cake for me.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17040#post_24801500
> 
> 
> I don't how it will stack up, but did he mention the Bass in Edge of Tomorrow ?


He didn't say much bout the presentation other than it was loud. Non of my friends are too interested in the A/V aspect of movies like we all are on here.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17040#post_24801505
> 
> 
> oblivion and enders game were my fav's.  enders game being the real surprise both sonically and actual movie content.
> 
> 
> so far for 14, lone survivor takes the cake for me.



Cool,

I have not unwrapped Lone Survivor yet. It will be spinning tomorrow after I watch the Belmont Stakes !!


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17040#post_24801505
> 
> 
> oblivion and enders game were my fav's.  enders game being the real surprise both sonically and actual movie content.
> 
> 
> so far for 14, lone survivor takes the cake for me.


Enders Game kicks ass for sure!


I seen Lone Survivor at the cinema and liked it and I can't wait to experience it in my theater. Seems the mix is getting universal praise.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17040#post_24801509
> 
> 
> He didn't say much bout the presentation other than it was loud. Non of my friends are too interested in the A/V aspect of movies like we all are on here.



Same here as they have no idea !!


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17070#post_24801517
> 
> 
> Enders Game kicks ass for sure!
> 
> 
> I seen Lone Survivor at the cinema and liked it and I can't wait to experience it in my theater. Seems the mix is getting universal praise.



I will have to revisit Enders Game as I have the BD, and I remember some of the deep bass, but can't recall if I liked the movie or not !!


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17070#post_24801526
> 
> 
> Same here as they have no idea !!


Right! I start talking tech talk and they just roll there eyes.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17070#post_24801534
> 
> 
> I will have to revisit Enders Game as I have the BD, and I remember some of the deep bass, but can't recall if I liked the movie or not !!


It's a pretty cool movie. I have the paperback book of Enders Game too but can never get much reading done cause with all my free time I'm in my theater.


----------



## digler84


i figured enders game would be another low budget alien movie.  i thought the concept and the ending were very original and a neat take on alien invasions.  i could have done without what he found at the very end, and the sappy moment that went with it, but overall it was a cool take on a theme that has been done over and over.  factor in the great surround mix and the earth shaking low's, and you have a pretty cool disk to spin.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17070#post_24801733
> 
> 
> i figured enders game would be another low budget alien movie.  i thought the concept and the ending were very original and a neat take on alien invasions.  i could have done without what he found at the very end, and the sappy moment that went with it, but overall it was a cool take on a theme that has been done over and over.  factor in the great surround mix and the earth shaking low's, and you have a pretty cool disk to spin.


Great summary of the movie.


----------



## digler84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17070#post_24801757
> 
> 
> 
> Great summary of the movie.


thanks.  i started to put more detail, but hit the ol backspace button to make it a little more general so as not to spoil the ending for others.  ive been telling everybody i know to check it out because the absolute only reason i even rented it was because it showed up in this thread. i was only in it for the boom, lol.   i was not expecting to like the movie itself as much as i did.  it was truly a surprise for me.


----------



## Reddig

That's always a great surprise.


I had known of the story a little bit as a friend of mine had read the book and said it was cool. I still need to read it. Also thought the effects of the previews of it looked sweet and I love Harrison Ford so I bought it without seeing it. Glad I did.


----------



## digler84


when i saw the previews, it didn't appeal to me and i thought they just were able to pay harrison enough money to add him to the cast to sell some tickets.   he really did a great job in this one, as the whole cast did.  never read the book, and only until recently didn't realize there was a book to it.  admittedly though, im not much of a book reader...i prefer movies!    im actually glad i hadn't read the book though, because i never saw the ending coming.  im usually very good at picking out the "who done it," or what the ending will be.  not this one, which is partly why i like it so much.  totally a government move though, lol.


----------



## tboe77

Some fans of the book didn't like it, but I thought it was a very good adaptation.


----------



## digler84


lets call it what it is....fans of "the book" always whine that the book was better.  if it was a well done movie then who cares if it strayed too far from the book.  now if a director just butchers the movie and puts out a piece of crap (michael bay?) then that's a different story.  to each their own, but id rather just watch the movie.


----------



## Reddig

I enjoy a good book now and then. Finding the time is the hard part for me.


Think I'm gunna watch Finding Nemo in 3D tonight. It's got a stellar soundtrack with some great bass and dynamics. I've always loved PIXAR movies too. I never tire of watching them although Cars 2 is my least favorite of them all. One of there few duds.


----------



## sooly1

I'm ashamed to say oblivion hasnt been watched in bucklin street cinemas now. Sat night will be the night!


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17070#post_24802136
> 
> 
> I enjoy a good book now and then. Finding the time is the hard part for me.
> 
> 
> Think I'm gunna watch Finding Nemo in 3D tonight. It's got a stellar soundtrack with some great bass and dynamics. I've always loved PIXAR movies too. I never tire of watching them although Cars 2 is my least favorite of them all. One of there few duds.



We watch Nemo with my four year old at least three times a week, and that for several months now. Love the sound, especially the EAS roller coaster, the sub slipping, and ofc Darla tapping the aquarium. Never get sick of watching it for those reasons alone...


Dumbo on the other hand, pathetic, not a single tone in it below 50hz for sure.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17070#post_24802301
> 
> 
> We watch Nemo with my four year old at least three times a week, and that for several months now. Love the sound, especially the EAS roller coaster, the sub slipping, and ofc Darla tapping the aquarium. Never get sick of watching it for those reasons alone...
> 
> 
> Dumbo on the other hand, pathetic, not a single tone in it below 50hz for sure.


Hell ya I watch it on regular rotation too. Love those scenes you mentioned .


Check out the 5.1 Dolby Digital mix on the Platinum Edition DVD of Alladin. Disney Enhanced mix or something it's called. When the giant lion head in the desert opens there's some great bass. It's an all around great dynamic mix.


----------



## kevings

Just finished lone survivor... Beautiful image quality and fantastic surround mix.


Next up.... The new robocop..


----------



## kevings




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooly1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17000_100#post_24802262
> 
> 
> I'm ashamed to say oblivion hasnt been watched in bucklin street cinemas now. Sat night will be the night!



Your in for a treat buddy...


That full size Marty is gonna get a good workout tomm night


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevings*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17070#post_24802401
> 
> 
> Your in for a treat buddy...
> 
> 
> That full size Marty is gonna get a good workout tomm night



That's for sure !!! I hope he cranks it up and let her rip as Oblivion is just Awesome !!!


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17040#post_24801463
> 
> 
> Yep,
> 
> I'm still waiting for a 2014 movie to come out that can top Oblivion !!! That movie is just bad A** with a bad a** soundtrack. I have watched it 5-times !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a movie can make me tear up like Oblivion then I'm still waiting. (LOL)...



Have you seen Lone Survivor? I watched this last night and I think this is the best soundtrack I have ever heard in my room.


----------



## Follz20

300: Rise of an Empire:


----------



## kevings




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Follz20*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17000_100#post_24803470
> 
> 
> 300: Rise of an Empire:


Fellas, question.....

 

does this chart mean that at it loudest point, at approx 27 hz, that scene in a perfectly calibrated theater ( not running the sub hot ) would register about 108db?

 

My thinking is that iirc, LFE is suppose to peak at 115db, and because the 27hz spike reaches to about -7dbfs, 115-7= 108db.  

 

Am i correct or am i misinterpreting something?


----------



## derrickdj1

Flims don't have to peak at 115 db. The 115 is the max on the LFE in the channel and then redirected bass can also be added for the sub to playback.


----------



## kevings




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickdj1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17000_100#post_24803566
> 
> 
> Flims don't have to peak at 115 db. The 115 is the max on the LFE in the channel and then redirected bass can also be added for the sub to playback.


Derick, thx for your help.  So i get what your saying about films not having to peak at 115 since the user could just turn up louder.  

 

But specifically for the scene i asked about in my prior post, am i understanding the chart correct?

 

or the questions put another way.....if that scene was to playback on a 100% properly calibrated setup, at reference level, with the sub running at 0db hot, how loud would the 27hz spike measure on a spl meter?


----------



## bumprunlogan

What's new movies with bass that came out this week? Was as Walmart today and the new I think Mark Wahlberg blu ray was for sale for $22. I don't think so.


----------



## bumprunlogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mo949*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17040#post_24793833
> 
> 
> Another good one to rent is All is Lost. That sound mix is incredible.



+1


----------



## bumprunlogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevings*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17040#post_24801355
> 
> 
> Decided to give oblivion a spin, since I hadn't done so yet, after finishing / installing the three new 18's.
> 
> 
> There is a scene near the beginning when Tom cruise is hanging from a rope in a cavern and the rope gets cut..
> 
> 
> There is a riculous lfe sweep that starts at a higher frequency and sweeps lower.. It last for about 3-4 seconds and it pressurized my room instantly. Awesome scene, lfe, dynamics, etc.
> 
> 
> For the guy a few posted up a few post, who watches the world war z grenade scene, everyday before leaving to work in the morning... You should check out this oblivion scene.
> 
> 
> And ps- yeah, that is weird that u do that, but I like your style nonetheless



Lol yeah that's me and thanks I will watch Oblivion again with the sub +5 hot.


Who doesn't like a rush of bass before they walk out the door.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bumprunlogan*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17070#post_24803873
> 
> 
> What's new movies with bass that came out this week? Was as Walmart today and the new I think Mark Wahlberg blu ray was for sale for $22. I don't think so.



It was this one - best buy has it for $17.99


----------



## digler84


amazon has it for 17.99 as well.  and lone survivor is a great movie.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17070#post_24802732
> 
> 
> Have you seen Lone Survivor? I watched this last night and I think this is the best soundtrack I have ever heard in my room.



I will be watching Lone Survivor this evening !!! I will report back on Sunday !!


----------



## bumprunlogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17070#post_24803996
> 
> 
> It was this one - best buy has it for $17.99





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17070#post_24803996
> 
> 
> It was this one - best buy has it for $17.99



Thanks


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17070#post_24804017
> 
> 
> amazon has it for 17.99 as well.  and lone survivor is a great movie.



Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ray77085

Yep,

Picked up LS from BB for 17.99 !! Frys and WalMart are indeed over priced @ 22.00 or more...


----------



## kevings

Watched Robocop last night… His footsteps, and his gun, were awesome LFE.


Also, The scene in the lobby of the building, with the ED-209 units was also pretty awesome.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevings*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100#post_24804093
> 
> 
> Watched Robocop last night… His footsteps, and his gun, were awesome LFE.
> 
> 
> Also, The scene in the lobby of the building, with the ED-209 units was also pretty awesome.



I will be watching this tonight.


----------



## matthewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevings*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100_50#post_24804093
> 
> 
> Watched Robocop last night… His footsteps, and his gun, were awesome LFE.
> 
> 
> Also, The scene in the lobby of the building, with the ED-209 units was also pretty awesome.


There was some really good fly-over effects especially on the opening scene and the final confrontation. While a few have said the gunshots aren't as good as lone survivor, I'm wondering if it more a style decision, it felt to me that they decided if you cab build a robocop then the weapon design would also be more advanced then in our reality, so they have a different sound. The surround effects where really good, but found robocop to be a fun ride, lone survivor left me feeling emotionally drained as it pulled you into the action and made you consider more what they were going through


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Follz20*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17070#post_24803470
> 
> 
> 300: Rise of an Empire:


That graph looks promising! So excited for this one as I really liked the first one.


----------



## DrMichael

Watched The Conjuring tonight.....amazing bass and great horror flick!!


----------



## lefthandluke

add me to the list of "lone survivor" fans...



had no intention of buying this movie but the reviews here swayed me...good thing as i would have missed a great flick...


"saving private ryan" and "hurt locker" got nuthin on this baby...just a totally involving surround experience



tho it had some VERY nice bass moments, i didn't come away thinking of this as a bass demo movie for some reason...


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevings*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17070#post_24803529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Follz20*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17000_100#post_24803470
> 
> 
> 300: Rise of an Empire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fellas, question.....
> 
> 
> does this chart mean that at it loudest point, at approx 27 hz, that scene in a perfectly calibrated theater ( not running the sub hot ) would register about 108db?
> 
> 
> My thinking is that iirc, LFE is suppose to peak at 115db, and because the 27hz spike reaches to about -7dbfs, 115-7= 108db.
> 
> *Am i correct or am i misinterpreting something?*
Click to expand...




Those are PEAK and AVERAGE levels of the movie. Those levels are not really in dBFS, but are relative dB levels. You really can not translate those frequency specific bin dB levels to any accurate SPL level.


----------



## Brian Fineberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lefthandluke*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100#post_24805458
> 
> 
> add me to the list of "lone survivor" fans...
> 
> 
> 
> had no intention of buying this movie but the reviews here swayed me...good thing as i would have missed a great flick...
> 
> 
> "saving private ryan" and "hurt locker" got nuthin on this baby...just a totally involving surround experience
> 
> 
> 
> tho it had some VERY nice bass moments, i didn't come away thinking of this as a bass demo movie for some reason...


I agree it's not pop in a scene to show your buddies. But the bass was extraordinary. So real and punching great stuff


----------



## Ray77085

Here's my take on Lone Survivor !!!

Although it starts out slow it is an excellent movie and a great blind buy for those who are still on the fence on whether to buy it or not. The gun shots were impressive and I mean MOST IMPRESSIVE !! All other tracks will have a tough time matching what I heard with the gun fire. I mean the bullets where flying in front ,back and all around which sounded really real !! It may not be bass demo material for some ,but IMO it sure is for surround sound with the gun fire !!

The bass hit hard in short burst without long extension bass which matched the on screen action and a couple of the bass scenes caught me off guard to the point I flinched (NICE).









The bass did not match up against some of the real heavy hitters such as Pulse,The Incredible Hulk (2008),Underworld: Awakening, but the bass was still good nonetheless !!

I view this film as a guy film and not a family one. The movie may have more of an impact on those who actually served in the worlds greatest Military !! I will revisit it again as it is now part of my BD collection.










PS,

I don't need a sealed sub to experience what was experienced, end of story. !!


----------



## Ray77085

Question ??

I really do not want to blind buy the New Robcop just yet and I really prefer to watch BD as I really like DTS-HD Master tracks and Dolby True HD on my system. So will I get the same bass experience from Directv cinema, as REDBOX will not have the disc for a while ?

Let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## digler84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100#post_24805602
> 
> 
> Here's my take on Lone Survivor !!!
> 
> Although it starts out slow it is an excellent movie and a great blind buy for those who are still on the fence on whether to buy it or not. The gun shots were impressive and I mean MOST IMPRESSIVE !! All other tracks will have a tough time matching what I heard with the gun fire. I mean the bullets where flying in front ,back and all around which sounded really real !! It may not be bass demo material for some ,but IMO it sure is for surround sound with the gun fire !!
> 
> The bass hit hard in short burst without long extension bass which matched the on screen action and a couple of the bass scenes caught me off guard to the point I flinched (NICE).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bass did not match up against some of the real heavy hitters such as Pulse,The Incredible Hulk (2008),Underworld: Awakening, but the bass was still good nonetheless !!
> 
> I view this film as a guy film and not a family one. The movie may have more of an impact on those who actually served in the worlds greatest Military !! I will revisit it again as it is now part of my BD collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS,
> 
> I don't need a sealed sub to experience what was experienced, end of story. !!


i agree completely here.  fantastic full system demo as far as completeness of surrounds and a few nice bass moments that were well placed.  if you wanted to demo something to show what good surround home theater sounds like, this would be a great option.  very powerful movie as well, which makes it even better.  i still think i prefer saving private ryan as a complete movie though, but it's not a landslide, just a different storyline.  unless you are sensitive to what i refer to as "realistic" war movies, then this is a definite blind buy for sure.


----------



## digler84


just curious, and it may be a flashback and all, but i was wondering about the day the earth stood still.  ive never seen it before, but its on FX right now and even through the tv and cable box, there seems to be some pretty nice LFE moments.  i can only imagine it would be even better on blu.  has this ever been graphed?


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray77085*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100#post_24805624
> 
> 
> Question ??
> 
> I really do not want to blind buy the New Robcop just yet and I really prefer to watch BD as I really like DTS-HD Master tracks and Dolby True HD on my system. So will I get the same bass experience from Directv cinema, as REDBOX will not have the disc for a while ?
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Thanks.



No, it will have compressed audio, probably more compressed than a DVD. How much is the direct tv rental? I think the blu ray is $20 so if you rent it for $6 and buy it for $10 in 6 months you have saved $4.


I watched it last night and really liked it.


My wife really liked it too. She thought it was way better than the original. I don't really remember the original - plan to watch it this week.


----------



## Mrkazador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100_100#post_24806051
> 
> 
> 
> just curious, and it may be a flashback and all, but i was wondering about the day the earth stood still.  ive never seen it before, but its on FX right now and even through the tv and cable box, there seems to be some pretty nice LFE moments.  i can only imagine it would be even better on blu.  has this ever been graphed?


 

 

The Day The Earth Stood Still (2008)


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100#post_24806155
> 
> 
> I think the blu ray is $20 ...



Hi raynist, Robcop Blu-ray is $12.99 now (BB, Amazon, Target to name a few).


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100#post_24806197
> 
> 
> Hi raynist, Robcop Blu-ray is $12.99 now (BB, Amazon, Target to name a few).



Wow, I paid like $18 for it a couple days back.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100#post_24806197
> 
> 
> Hi raynist, Robcop Blu-ray is $12.99 now (BB, Amazon, Target to name a few).



Wow, the new one?


Will have to go get a price match!


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100#post_24805935
> 
> 
> i agree completely here.  fantastic full system demo as far as completeness of surrounds and a few nice bass moments that were well placed.  if you wanted to demo something to show what good surround home theater sounds like, this would be a great option.  very powerful movie as well, which makes it even better.  i still think i prefer saving private ryan as a complete movie though, but it's not a landslide, just a different storyline.  unless you are sensitive to what i refer to as "realistic" war movies, then this is a definite blind buy for sure.



Thanks for the reminder as I remember watching Saving Private Ryan back in the day on DVD with one sub. It was an awesome movie and is worthwhile to be added to my collection. Now that I have 4-subs and with the disc being BD, I really think it will sound a lot better this time around. So here I come Amazon. !!


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100#post_24806155
> 
> 
> No, it will have compressed audio, probably more compressed than a DVD. How much is the direct tv rental? I think the blu ray is $20 so if you rent it for $6 and buy it for $10 in 6 months you have saved $4.
> 
> 
> I watched it last night and really liked it.
> 
> 
> My wife really liked it too. She thought it was way better than the original. I don't really remember the original - plan to watch it this week.



Dircetv is indeed over priced and I only use that as a last option. We have Netflix but only streaming and new releases take to long to get there. REDBOX is also slow on some of the new releases on DVD and BD.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100#post_24806197
> 
> 
> Hi raynist, Robcop Blu-ray is $12.99 now (BB, Amazon, Target to name a few).



Thank You !!!
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/robocop-2-disc-blu-ray-disc/5932052.p?id=3220516&skuId=5932052&st=categoryid$cat02015&lp=2&cp=1 

I'm heading over to BB right now to snatch a copy of this !!








I can tell anyone that I have spent 13.00 on a lot worse and so if it doesn't turn out to meet my expectations then oh well !!


----------



## bumprunlogan

Watching the original Terminator movie on Netflix. Yeah I know, this movie has some nice bass in spots on explosions for what it's worth.


----------



## digler84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrkazador*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100#post_24806193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Day The Earth Stood Still (2008)


hey thanks.   not a super killer bass flick, but it has a little.


----------



## MKtheater

I am sorry guys but you have no idea what you are missing! Good and the bad. I just watched Lone Survivor and I have never felt a more realistic helicopter ever. It was in my room! I have 8 20 amp breakers for my high sensitive system and it popped two of them. My screen was literally waving in the wind. Are you guys running reference with a LT boost? I am not kidding, this is my new bass demo! I will demo it just to show the breakers pop! Only movie to do so.


----------



## ambesolman

Amazon has WWZ in 3d combo pack for $13.99, I just scooped it up along with Robocop👍


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100#post_24807976
> 
> 
> I am sorry guys but you have no idea what you are missing! Good and the bad. I just watched Lone Survivor and I have never felt a more realistic helicopter ever. It was in my room! I have 8 20 amp breakers for my high sensitive system and it popped two of them. My screen was literally waving in the wind. Are you guys running reference with a LT boost? I am not kidding, this is my new bass demo! I will demo it just to show the breakers pop! Only movie to do so.



Been in plastic wrap since Tuesday. Unwrapping now...Dual Submersives running hot and on a house curve


----------



## MKtheater

You have limiters to protect, no? Meaning if the bass gets too crazy your amp will just limit? I did not realize I was sharing my projector with my bass amp so I will try the amp alone.


----------



## pajama sam

I was just wondering if the bassheads in this thread make any use of Audysseys dynamic compression features or leave it off. I would think that the concept of dynamic compression would be antithetical to what people on this thread are looking for, but I'd appreciate a confirmation (or refutation). Thanks!


----------



## MKtheater

Sorry, I bypass all processors now and just use it for switching and D/A conversion. I use the NanoAVR for everything else.


----------



## SvtFoci

Lone Survivor gets another vote for sound. The whole soundtrack is incredible, from the use of every speaker to the bass. It's gotta be one of the best for surround sound I've heard. Unfortunately the movie itself is about a 2 out of 5 for me, from surviving numerous rpg shots close to them, to the damn bad guys wearing freaking eyeliner, wtf.


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100#post_24807976
> 
> 
> I am sorry guys but you have no idea what you are missing! Good and the bad. I just watched Lone Survivor and I have never felt a more realistic helicopter ever. It was in my room! I have 8 20 amp breakers for my high sensitive system and it popped two of them. My screen was literally waving in the wind. Are you guys running reference with a LT boost? I am not kidding, this is my new bass demo! I will demo it just to show the breakers pop! Only movie to do so.


Awesome dude! Can't wait to watch it in my theater.


----------



## MKtheater

I may have too much boost down low(15 hz and under) from the LT but since I am running the rest flat it is still not as hot as others house curves. I find just boosting the low end with a LT running the whole LFE hot is not needed.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100#post_24808179
> 
> 
> You have limiters to protect, no? Meaning if the bass gets too crazy your amp will just limit? I did not realize I was sharing my projector with my bass amp so I will try the amp alone.



Huh?


----------



## jlpowell84

Gonna watch the whole LS movie tomm but I did demo the helicopter scene and it is pretty cool. Very realistic for sure. I can see yours MK how it made such a huge impression. I was actually thinking about all this after the Pompei talk and mixed feelings. That is our opinions will differ from not only what subs we have but also the volume we listen at. For example I listen at -15 in my room and that is as loud as you can stand it. Okay maybe -12. As we know soundtracks fluctuate so thats my range in my room. Reference would be WAAAYY to loud in my small room. But I do run my bass hot and a rising house curve. I Have +5db low shelf from mini dsp, PGM 2 which gives 3db boost below 45ish HZ, and a 4db sub trim bump post Audyssey. So for those who listen at reference and run hot with VERY capable sealed setups they will be impressive over some one has ported setups or like me who have a decent sealed setup but listen below reference. Although my bass may not be too far behind reference levels. But not there I know


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17120_40#post_24808422
> 
> 
> Gonna watch the whole LS movie tomm but I did demo the helicopter scene and it is pretty cool. Very realistic for sure. I can see yours MK how it made such a huge impression. I was actually thinking about all this after the Pompei talk and mixed feelings. That is our opinions will differ from not only what subs we have but also the volume we listen at. For example I listen at -15 in my room and that is as loud as you can stand it. Okay maybe -12. As we know soundtracks fluctuate so thats my range in my room. Reference would be WAAAYY to loud in my small room. But I do run my bass hot and a rising house curve. I Have +5db low shelf from mini dsp, PGM 2 which gives 3db boost below 45ish HZ, and a 4db sub trim bump post Audyssey. So for those who listen at reference and run hot with VERY capable sealed setups they will be impressive over some one has ported setups or like me who have a decent sealed setup but listen below reference. Although my bass may not be too far behind reference levels. But not there I know



Wow Jp that's some serious bass head dedication to pop in what could be a good flick just to see if your rig will do what someone else posted on instead of waiting one day to take it all in










May have to self spoiler alert yourself










JK I'm still waiting to pick this one up as I cancelled my preorder last week but noticing a few commercials over the last few days of upcoming releases like Jack Ryan for 12.99 ? what gives are we finally looking at lower Bluray prices?


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100#post_24808179
> 
> 
> You have limiters to protect, no? Meaning if the bass gets too crazy your amp will just limit? I did not realize I was sharing my projector with my bass amp so I will try the amp alone.



MK Theater.. Watched LS today. I too popped the breakers on the heli scene. Twice.. First was 3 of my S2's. Did the scene again and popped all 4 S2 each on a dedicated 20 amp line. Then I just came in this thread and read your post. Wow, that scene must be in the single digits.


----------



## rhed

Have any of you watched the excursion on your drivers on the heli scene of LS? Last time I seen my drivers dance like that was [email protected]


----------



## doomnaut

Not my video but wow I need to get this disk.


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevings*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100#post_24804093
> 
> 
> Watched Robocop last night… His footsteps, and his gun, were awesome LFE.
> 
> 
> Also, The scene in the lobby of the building, with the ED-209 units was also pretty awesome.



Yes indeed !!!

This DTS 5.1 HD track has a really good mix and I was not disappointed !! Had some really good gun fire and I could feel the tactile sensation from the subs when Robo fired his guns !! Overall no slouch in the Bass dept.


----------



## tvuong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17130#post_24808556
> 
> 
> upcoming releases like Jack Ryan for 12.99 ? what gives are we finally looking at lower Bluray prices?


it's a very good movie IMO with good bass. The explosion toward the end had my couch shaking.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pajama sam*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100_50#post_24808322
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if the bassheads in this thread make any use of Audysseys dynamic compression features or leave it off. I would think that the concept of dynamic compression would be antithetical to what people on this thread are looking for, but I'd appreciate a confirmation (or refutation). Thanks!



You shouldn't use dynamic compression unless you're listening quietly as it definitely lowers peaks. I believe dynamic EQ actually raises the bass level a bit so it could be beneficial. Watch with it on and then off at the same volume level and compare.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100_50#post_24808422
> 
> 
> Gonna watch the whole LS movie tomm but I did demo the helicopter scene and it is pretty cool. Very realistic for sure. I can see yours MK how it made such a huge impression. I was actually thinking about all this after the Pompei talk and mixed feelings. That is our opinions will differ from not only what subs we have but also the volume we listen at. For example I listen at -15 in my room and that is as loud as you can stand it. Okay maybe -12. As we know soundtracks fluctuate so thats my range in my room. Reference would be WAAAYY to loud in my small room. But I do run my bass hot and a rising house curve. I Have +5db low shelf from mini dsp, PGM 2 which gives 3db boost below 45ish HZ, and a 4db sub trim bump post Audyssey. So for those who listen at reference and run hot with VERY capable sealed setups they will be impressive over some one has ported setups or like me who have a decent sealed setup but listen below reference. Although my bass may not be too far behind reference levels. But not there I know



You are misunderstanding volume levels. If you have it calibrated, -15 in your room is 100% identical (volume wise) to any other room in the world if they are also listening at -15. All receiver's calibrate to the same level at a certain listening position. Reference level (0 dB) is identical volume for you and for MK, room has no impact (unless you have not set your receiver up). I think some people find -15 to -10 getting too loud if your speakers are low end/commercial / dome tweeters. You need high efficiency pro theater speakers to really listen loud without distortion.


----------



## dominguez1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100#post_24808179
> 
> 
> You have limiters to protect, no? Meaning if the bass gets too crazy your amp will just limit? I did not realize I was sharing my projector with my bass amp so I will try the amp alone.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17130#post_24808410
> 
> 
> Huh?


Your subms have limiters in the amp to protect the driver from over excursion. Playing that scene at reference without audible distortion doesn't mean your are appropriately replicating the ulf on the disc because the limiters might be kicking in.


----------



## MKtheater

Yes, like the Sub1, look what happens when it gets turned up, it loses all the low end from compression but still playing the mid bass loud. The answer is to add more so the low end can keep up.


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17130#post_24809053
> 
> 
> You shouldn't use dynamic compression unless you're listening quietly as it definitely lowers peaks. I believe dynamic EQ actually raises the bass level a bit so it could be beneficial. Watch with it on and then off at the same volume level and compare.


+1


Audyssey's 'Dynamic EQ' boosts the lower end up at low volumes, so that you can hear the bass while still having the top end quite quiet - it's something to do with equal loudnes curves IIRC but I can't get more technical than that







lol


As you turn the volume up, Dynamic EQ boost becomes less and less, until you are at Reference, at which point it is not boosting at all.


(In the AVR you should be able to set the Dynamic EQ level to either 0/Reference, -5, -10, or maybe -15, which is what the Dynamic EQ will use as your 'top volume' and therefore boost up to that point. This means you can use Dynamic EQ but if 0/Reference gives you a bit too much, you can go back into the menus and try a lower setting.)



'Dynamic Volume' is just another way of naming 'dynamic range compression' - the idea being that you can watch a movie late at night with the kids in bed, and rather than having it with full range dynamics like normal, so you have it at, say, -10dB so you can hear someone talking normally but then the bass kicks in and rattles all the doors in the house and wakes the kids up lol, it brings the bass down and the vocals up so they are all the same loudness, so you have a small dynamic range. This means that you can set the volume and not have to turn it down everytime an action sequence comes on!



That's the theory, anyway


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17130#post_24809053
> 
> 
> You shouldn't use dynamic compression unless you're listening quietly as it definitely lowers peaks. I believe dynamic EQ actually raises the bass level a bit so it could be beneficial. Watch with it on and then off at the same volume level and compare.


Ya I had experimented with it before at low volume levels and got tired of it quick. Just sounds unbalanced with too much bass and too hot of surrounds. This was a while back before I upgraded speakers


----------



## eljaycanuck

Re. DEQ - and FWIW - these graphs I took recently highlight it pretty well:


1. At reference, the black default curve is closely overlaid by the yellow DEQ curve (subs not hot). The green curve is the subs 6dB hot (no DEQ).

http://coolcrab.com/cal/images/05.jpg (full range)
http://coolcrab.com/cal/images/05a.jpg (zoom in on the subs)


2. At -10dB, the yellow DEQ curve almost overlays the green "subs hot" curve. The difference between DEQ and just running the subs hot is that DEQ boosts levels past the x-cover, tapering them off as the frequencies approach ~200-300Hz.

http://coolcrab.com/cal/images/06.jpg (full range)
http://coolcrab.com/cal/images/06a.jpg (zoom in on the subs)


----------



## MemX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eljaycanuck*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17130#post_24810032
> 
> 
> Re. DEQ (and FWIW), these graphs I took recently highlight it very well:
> 
> 
> 1. At reference, the black default curve is overlaid by the yellow DEQ curve (subs not hot) essentially exactly. The green curve is the subs 6dB hot (no DEQ).
> 
> http://coolcrab.com/cal/images/05.jpg
> 
> 
> 2. At -10dB, the yellow DEQ curve moves closer to the green "subs hot" curve. The difference between DEQ and just running the subs hot is that DEQ boosts levels past the x-cover, tapering them off as the frequencies approach ~200-300Hz.
> 
> http://coolcrab.com/cal/images/06.jpg


eljay, they are awesome Dynamic EQ graphs, thank you very much










I am going to link to them over on the UK AVForum (crediting you, of course) if that's ok, as they are a great illustration of how it works!


----------



## eljaycanuck

Thanks. I was just supplementing the excellent explanation you provided in your earlier post.


----------



## MemX

Very kind of you to say so!


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17130#post_24809061
> 
> 
> You are misunderstanding volume levels. If you have it calibrated, -15 in your room is 100% identical (volume wise) to any other room in the world if they are also listening at -15. All receiver's calibrate to the same level at a certain listening position. Reference level (0 dB) is identical volume for you and for MK, room has no impact (unless you have not set your receiver up). I think some people find -15 to -10 getting too loud if your speakers are low end/commercial / dome tweeters. You need high efficiency pro theater speakers to really listen loud without distortion.



Yes I understand all speakers and subs are calibrated to same levels. I have JTR Triple 8's up front. I know they are not flagship JTR's but They can play pretty loud without distortion. I don't claim to understand the concept here but it I turned up my 4520's volume to 0db nobody could stand the volume. I know that whether you do manual calibration or use something like Audyssey it will set the speakers to the same levels whether sitting 8ft or 14ft. Perhaps because I use Audyssey and DEQ. I notice that changes things a bit. I have also been in two professionally calibrated rooms last year and both were at -5db and are perceived as the same loudness of my room. anyone care to explain this? I am sure if I visited MK's theater (pun intended) that it would have a very similar perceived loudness


----------



## MKtheater

I played the 888LP's to reference in room and it was loud and clear. I measured the THD to be 1% and under. There are only a handful of movies that have some scenes that might be considered too loud at reference. EQ and room treatments makes everything smoother and no surprise peaks at unwanted frequencies.


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlpowell84*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17150_50#post_24810973
> 
> 
> Yes I understand all speakers and subs are calibrated to same levels. I have JTR Triple 8's up front. I know they are not flagship JTR's but They can play pretty loud without distortion. I don't claim to understand the concept here but it I turned up my 4520's volume to 0db nobody could stand the volume. I know that whether you do manual calibration or use something like Audyssey it will set the speakers to the same levels whether sitting 8ft or 14ft. Perhaps because I use Audyssey and DEQ. I notice that changes things a bit. I have also been in two professionally calibrated rooms last year and both were at -5db and are perceived as the same loudness of my room. anyone care to explain this? I am sure if I visited MK's theater (pun intended) that it would have a very similar perceived loudness



Well I think for most people 0 dB is too loud haha. It's not that bad if you are playing it with no distortion though.


----------



## MKtheater

I still think different AVR's and or processor's calibrate differently or their auto EQ sucks and you have peaks for to loud. I have had many different ones and many AVR's with their auto calibrate and EQ's always seem to have their MV 0 dBs too loud. My SC-37 was close and my Sony STR-2800ES was superb at MV 0. Now anytime I manualy tweak the levels whether with DCX or the NanoAVR Master volume 0 dBs is perfect. It is meant to be loud and dynamic but not overbearing unless one is sensitive. This assumes a flat response or HF rolloff though and many auto EQ's do not reproduce a flat response. I am using only the NanoAvr right now and with it's set levels and can watch any movie at reference, some louder than otherwise of course. The room matters too and lots of echo or reflections can sound harsh at loud volumes.


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100#post_24807976
> 
> 
> I am sorry guys but you have no idea what you are missing! Good and the bad. I just watched Lone Survivor and I have never felt a more realistic helicopter ever. It was in my room! I have 8 20 amp breakers for my high sensitive system and it popped two of them. My screen was literally waving in the wind. Are you guys running reference with a LT boost? I am not kidding, this is my new bass demo! I will demo it just to show the breakers pop! Only movie to do so.


I feel like your system is always changing. What do you have for subs these days?


----------



## MKtheater

I have an 8x18 IB system within my baffle wall, same as my pic.


----------



## kevings




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100_100#post_24811306
> 
> 
> I have an 8x18 IB system within my baffle wall, same as my pic.


 

out of curiosity...

 

with so much power behind the screen, does the screen move during high spl scenes?


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevings*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17130#post_24812164
> 
> 
> out of curiosity...
> 
> 
> with so much power behind the screen, does the screen move during high spl scenes?


 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100#post_24807976


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17130#post_24811157
> 
> 
> I still think different AVR's and or processor's calibrate differently or their auto EQ sucks and you have peaks for to loud. I have had many different ones and many AVR's with their auto calibrate and EQ's always seem to have their MV 0 dBs too loud. My SC-37 was close and my Sony STR-2800ES was superb at MV 0. Now anytime I manualy tweak the levels whether with DCX or the NanoAVR Master volume 0 dBs is perfect. It is meant to be loud and dynamic but not overbearing unless one is sensitive. This assumes a flat response or HF rolloff though and many auto EQ's do not reproduce a flat response. I am using only the NanoAvr right now and with it's set levels and can watch any movie at reference, some louder than otherwise of course. The room matters too and lots of echo or reflections can sound harsh at loud volumes.



Interesting. The nano ave does look pretty cool







I know DEQ does something to the volume as well. I had Audyssey turned of for a bit awhile ago and made it into the single digits watching movies. But back to -15ish or higher with an Audyssey cal again. anyway not sure how it all works. I just know that -15 to -10ish is as loud as anyone here could stand in my room, and that I run my bass hot lol!


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100#post_24807976
> 
> 
> I am sorry guys but you have no idea what you are missing! Good and the bad. I just watched Lone Survivor and I have never felt a more realistic helicopter ever. It was in my room! I have 8 20 amp breakers for my high sensitive system and it popped two of them. My screen was literally waving in the wind. Are you guys running reference with a LT boost? I am not kidding, this is my new bass demo! I will demo it just to show the breakers pop! Only movie to do so.



So I played the heli scene again today. This time I turned off the house curve. Went up to -13 on the MV. During the drop scene part, all 4 S2's breakers popped again! lol! But, this time the breakers held on longer. That is just intense. Lfe from the blades just flutters my eardrums. The thumps from the blades just shakes my insides. I was afraid I was gonna get that nauseated feeling again..


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17160#post_24812742
> 
> 
> So I played the heli scene again today. This time I turned off the house curve. Went up to -13 on the MV. During the drop scene part, all 4 S2's breakers popped again! lol! But, this time the breakers held on longer. That is just intense. Lfe from the blades just flutters my eardrums. The thumps from the blades just shakes my insides. I was afraid I was gonna get that nauseated feeling again..



That tingle means it's working 😁


----------



## MKtheater

I ran the scene again as well and this time turned down the curve 3 dBs per octave. I had a LT boost of 13 dBs at 10 hz and that what set off the breaker. Playing it at reference with subs calibrated flat and LT boost at 10 dBs or about an octave lowering of the F3 was just fine but the screen was moving so much it blurred the image a little(shaky cam effect). You have the same displacement as I do but my room is 1500 cubes.


----------



## raynist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17160#post_24812742
> 
> 
> So I played the heli scene again today. This time I turned off the house curve. Went up to -13 on the MV. During the drop scene part, all 4 S2's breakers popped again! lol! But, this time the breakers held on longer. That is just intense. Lfe from the blades just flutters my eardrums. The thumps from the blades just shakes my insides. I was afraid I was gonna get that nauseated feeling again..



If you are popping your breakers at -13 it might be time to replace the breakers. I heard they weaken the more they pop.


----------



## notnyt

This is why I run 30a circuits


----------



## wyattroa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raynist*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100_100#post_24812911
> 
> 
> If you are popping your breakers at -13 it might be time to replace the breakers. I heard they weaken the more they pop.


This. The more they trip the weaker they get and will trip more often. Which could actually lead to the breaker failing completely and causing a fire. It might be time to replace the breaker.


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17130#post_24809061
> 
> 
> You are misunderstanding volume levels. If you have it calibrated, -15 in your room is 100% identical (volume wise) to any other room in the world if they are also listening at -15. All receiver's calibrate to the same level at a certain listening position. Reference level (0 dB) is identical volume for you and for MK, room has no impact (unless you have not set your receiver up). I think some people find -15 to -10 getting too loud if your speakers are low end/commercial / dome tweeters. You need high efficiency pro theater speakers to really listen loud without distortion.



Not true. Not every receiver calibrates to true reference level. I have gone through 3 Denon receivers and only one of them calibrated to where 0 db was reference. The other 2 were WAY too loud at 0 db.


----------



## JewDaddy

I'm wanting to demo Pacific Rim in 3D this evening to my buddy and I was wondering if anyone knows the best scene to also show off the capabilities of my SVS PB-12 Ultra sub. Something that truly shows some awesome bass. Thanks!


----------



## JWagstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wth718*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17150_50#post_24814216
> 
> 
> Not true. Not every receiver calibrates to true reference level. I have gone through 3 Denon receivers and only one of them calibrated to where 0 db was reference. The other 2 were WAY too loud at 0 db.



You're supposed to do it manually. Just in the past few years receivers have done it on their own....

http://www.acousticfrontiers.com/home-theater-blog/2013/3/14/thx-reference-level


----------



## MKtheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JewDaddy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100_100#post_24814320
> 
> 
> I'm wanting to demo Pacific Rim in 3D this evening to my buddy and I was wondering if anyone knows the best scene to also show off the capabilities of my SVS PB-12 Ultra sub. Something that truly shows some awesome bass. Thanks!



The dream sequence of the little girl.


----------



## raistline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JewDaddy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17160#post_24814320
> 
> 
> I'm wanting to demo Pacific Rim in 3D this evening to my buddy and I was wondering if anyone knows the best scene to also show off the capabilities of my SVS PB-12 Ultra sub. Something that truly shows some awesome bass. Thanks!


The entire Hong Kong fight with the level 3 (or was it 4) Kaiju .


----------



## MKtheater

Except for the first Kaiju which was 3 the rest were 4 until the last.


----------



## JewDaddy

Is there a specific scene that shows off really really deep bass?


----------



## JT78681




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JewDaddy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17160#post_24814483
> 
> 
> Is there a specific scene that shows off really really deep bass?



The server scene in the movie Pulse.


----------



## MKtheater

Not for that ported sub. Pacific rim is perfect for it.


----------



## JT78681




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17160#post_24814492
> 
> 
> Not for that ported sub. Pacific rim is perfect for it.



Ah didn't realize it was the same guy further up asking specifically about Pacific Rim.


----------



## JewDaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JT78681*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17160#post_24814510
> 
> 
> Ah didn't realize it was the same guy further up asking specifically about Pacific Rim.



No problem. I was just hoping someone would know a specific scene that rocks the bass in Pacific Rim


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wyattroa*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17160#post_24813348
> 
> 
> This. The more they trip the weaker they get and will trip more often. Which could actually lead to the breaker failing completely and causing a fire. It might be time to replace the breaker.


That's good to know, my microwave breaker pops fairly often.


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JewDaddy*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17160#post_24814534
> 
> 
> No problem. I was just hoping someone would know a specific scene that rocks the bass in Pacific Rim


The little Japanese girl flashback scene hits the hardest I think. And it's just a damn good demo scene. The opening scene is great too but it doesn't dig as deep from what I can tell.


----------



## JewDaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17160#post_24814629
> 
> 
> The little Japanese girl flashback scene hits the hardest I think. And it's just a damn good demo scene. The opening scene is great too but it doesn't dig as deep from what I can tell.



Awesome! Thanks


----------



## wth718




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWagstaff*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17160#post_24814396
> 
> 
> You're supposed to do it manually. Just in the past few years receivers have done it on their own....
> 
> http://www.acousticfrontiers.com/home-theater-blog/2013/3/14/thx-reference-level



I'm talking about receivers that used Audyssey MultiEq calibration. One of those models (AVR-888) had that feature, but still didn't put it at reference. Additionally, aren't there some receivers out now that don't even utilize the -X db volume setting?


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17160#post_24812917
> 
> 
> This is why I run 30a circuits



Damn.. I hate being wrong! The last time this happened to me was the Irene scene a few months back playing at -9 MV. Same thing popped the breakers. I was concerned about it so I contacted my electrician that installed all my 20amp circuit 2 years ago. He came by the house checked everything. But notice where each of my subs was plugged in he ask what was the specs of the subs amps. So I showed him the specs at speaker powers website. Then he said I should be fine, not unless I'm really using all that power then yea it'll trip. But thing is that he said I could go with 30amp breakers. But I know he wired it with 12 gauge. Ain't that to small? Anyway, Pop told me something similar too. That if the subs are capable, then it takes a lot of power to produce in the low end region. I don't know, maybe I should add filters.


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100_100#post_24814891
> 
> 
> Damn.. I hate being wrong! The last time this happened to me was the Irene scene a few months back playing at -9 MV. Same thing popped the breakers. I was concerned about it so I contacted my electrician that installed all my 20amp circuit 2 years ago. He came by the house checked everything. But notice where each of my subs was plugged in he ask what was the specs of the subs amps. So I showed him the specs at speaker powers website. Then he said I should be fine, not unless I'm really using all that power then yea it'll trip. But thing is that he said I could go with 30amp breakers. But I know he wired it with 12 gauge. Ain't that to small? Anyway, Pop told me something similar too. That if the subs are capable, then it takes a lot of power to produce in the low end region. I don't know, maybe I should add filters.



While its not code, you can prob get away with swapping the breakers to 30a if you're using 12gauge wire. Understand the risks here, 12g solid wire is not rated for 30a in wall, but if its just quick peaks from subwoofer amps only, you're not likely to ever see an issue.


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17160#post_24814907
> 
> 
> While its not code, you can prob get away with swapping the breakers to 30a if you're using 12gauge wire. Understand the risks here, 12g solid wire is not rated for 30a in wall, but if its just quick peaks from subwoofer amps only, you're not likely to ever see an issue.



Thanks notnyt.. Well guess I gotta call my electrician back and swap out the breakers..


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100_100#post_24814946
> 
> 
> Thanks notnyt.. Well guess I gotta call my electrician back and swap out the breakers..



What amps are you running?


----------



## rhed

Btw, can anyone graph the heli scene in LS? I think it was between 20:00-22:00.


----------



## nube

Most such requests are already fulfilled at Data-Bass, if people would just check.







Here's yours:

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/213-lone-survivor-execution-and-recommendation-poll/


----------



## conquritall

Over the weekend I had a chance to watch the new Robocop and lone survivor. Although I really e njoyedd Robocop lone survivor was the better movie all the wsy around. Especially in the bass department. Have not heard such well placed audio in my theater since enders game. It lives up to the hype for sure.


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17160#post_24814951
> 
> 
> What amps are you running?



It's the Speaker Power sp1-4000. Which JTR uses on the S2 and OS. I got 4 of em.


----------



## derrickdj1

For piece of mind, get the electrician to put in 10 guage wire.


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17160#post_24815011
> 
> 
> Most such requests are already fulfilled at Data-Bass, if people would just check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's yours:
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/213-lone-survivor-execution-and-recommendation-poll/



HOLY CRAP! 6hz? Well that friggin explains my poppers! Thanks nube..


----------



## nube

It's the duration that's popping your breakers. You have four amps each trying to pull more current than your breakers can do, and for almost a full minute. As mentioned before, you really need 30A runs to have those S2 live up to their potential on scenes that demand it.


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100_100#post_24815034
> 
> 
> It's the Speaker Power sp1-4000. Which JTR uses on the S2 and OS. I got 4 of em.



How many circuits are you running them on? dedicated for each?


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17190#post_24815106
> 
> 
> How many circuits are you running them on? dedicated for each?



Yes each.. Except for 1 which shares it with a AVR atm.


----------



## MKtheater

Are you running hot? How big is your room again?


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17190#post_24815057
> 
> 
> It's the duration that's popping your breakers. You have four amps each trying to pull more current than your breakers can do, and for almost a full minute. As mentioned before, you really need 30A runs to have those S2 live up to their potential on scenes that demand it.



I REALLY thought 20amps would've been enough 2 years ago. But, I never anticipated ever running that much power. Or that much subs. Or that size drivers. I actually thought I was going to run up to 4 Def Tech SC reference. Which I still have my dual SC Refs in my storage room collecting dust. Damn, I hate poor planning. Now more money to be spent. Oh well live and learn. Anyway Thanks guys for your help..


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100_100#post_24815181
> 
> 
> I REALLY thought 20amps would've been enough 2 years ago. But, I never anticipated ever running that much power. Or that much subs. Or that size drivers. I actually thought I was going to run up to 4 Def Tech SC reference. Which I still have my dual SC Refs in my storage room collecting dust. Damn, I hate poor planning. Now more money to be spent. Oh well live and learn. Anyway Thanks guys for your help..



It's a few dollars and a few mins to swap breakers... unless you're redoing the wiring too.. then yeah, spending more.


----------



## Tom Grooms

Don't run a 30 amp breaker on 12 gauge wire. It's a fire waiting to happen. 80% of house fires are electrical related and insurance inspectors are trained to look for things like that. You'd hate to have your claim denied...


----------



## Ray77085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JT78681*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17160#post_24814490
> 
> 
> The server scene in the movie Pulse.



Haha !!









I'm telling you that is one bad a** scene and one of my favorites for demo !!


----------



## wyattroa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17100_100#post_24816070
> 
> 
> Don't run a 30 amp breaker on 12 gauge wire. It's a fire waiting to happen. 80% of house fires are electrical related and insurance inspectors are trained to look for things like that. You'd hate to have your claim denied...


This, you will overload the wire. Not worth the risk to yourself or family.


----------



## notnyt

Rofl, it's not code, but that's a bit too much doom and gloom going around here. It's not like hes going to be pulling constant current through the thing.


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17160#post_24815011
> 
> 
> Most such requests are already fulfilled at Data-Bass, if people would just check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's yours:
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/213-lone-survivor-execution-and-recommendation-poll/



Well after viewing the graphs I don't get the 6hz stuff as I drop right at 8hz. I did get 110db down to 8hz on a sweep once but that was intense and I didn't go any higher. But just like the Irene scene I don't get the 6hz action. I don't expect to either. I get pretty good performance from two SubM's...


----------



## jlpowell84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17190#post_24816475
> 
> 
> Rofl, it's not code, but that's a bit too much doom and gloom going around here. It's not like hes going to be pulling constant current through the thing.



Yea it's not like they are Bitcoin miners!


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17190#post_24815154
> 
> 
> Are you running hot? How big is your room again?



I'm not running my subs hot no more since I put a house curve through the antimode 2.0. But, the second time around I popped the breaker, I disabled the house curve. It did play longer. Then it popped again. My room is 3300 sq ft. I left a message with my electrician. But he's on vacation right now. So guess I'll have to chill out for now with that scene. Or don't go pass -15.. Lol


----------



## notnyt

if you're popping 20a breakers at -15, something seems wrong... like multiple amps on a circuit wrong...


----------



## nube

Maybe and maybe not. 20A breakers aren't all equal, and I think it's reasonable to assume that, with a house curve on those S2s, you're asking for a sustained 2400W+ per breaker at -15MV. They could conceivably blow at that level over this scene's duration due to heat buildup, as they're meant to. Upgrading to 10awg wire and 30A breakers sounds like it'll mostly handle the scene.


Back to bass content, more people need to check out Trollhunter . It's a fun movie, if you can handle subtitles, and doesn't get the credit it deserves.


----------



## notnyt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17200_100#post_24816960
> 
> 
> Maybe and maybe not. 20A breakers aren't all equal, and I think it's reasonable to assume that, with a house curve on those S2s, you're asking for a sustained 2400W+ per breaker at -15MV. They could conceivably blow at that level over this scene's duration due to heat buildup, as they're meant to. Upgrading to 10awg wire and 30A breakers sounds like it'll mostly handle the scene.
> 
> 
> Back to bass content, more people need to check out Trollhunter . It's a fun movie, if you can handle subtitles, and doesn't get the credit it deserves.



I've been meaning to watch this for a long time but still haven't gotten to it =[


----------



## rhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17190#post_24816935
> 
> 
> if you're popping 20a breakers at -15, something seems wrong... like multiple amps on a circuit wrong...



Yea.. It's beginning to bug me. But I'll check everything tomorrow. Hookups, AVR and EQ settings tomorrow since I'm off of work.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notnyt*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17190#post_24816475
> 
> 
> Rofl, it's not code, but that's a bit too much doom and gloom going around here. It's not like hes going to be pulling constant current through the thing.



It is not doom and gloom, it is basic common sense. What is more expensive? A few hundred or so to have an electrician do it right? Or the potentially many thousands of dollars in fire claim that is denied because he didn't fork out the dough to do it properly.


Why risk it?


and thanks for the reminder on Troll Hunter. Got it on the list.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nube*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17190#post_24816960
> 
> 
> Maybe and maybe not. 20A breakers aren't all equal, and I think it's reasonable to assume that, with a house curve on those S2s, you're asking for a sustained 2400W+ per breaker at -15MV. They could conceivably blow at that level over this scene's duration due to heat buildup, as they're meant to. Upgrading to 10awg wire and 30A breakers sounds like it'll mostly handle the scene.
> 
> 
> Back to bass content, more people need to check out Trollhunter . It's a fun movie, if you can handle subtitles, and doesn't get the credit it deserves.



Trollhunter is a great bass film as I remember. Have not watched it since it first came out on blu years ago.


----------



## Reefdvr27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhed*  /t/1333462/the-new-master-list-of-bass-in-movies-with-frequency-charts/17190#post_24815181
> 
> 
> I REALLY thought 20amps would've been enough 2 years ago. But, I never anticipated ever running that much power. Or that much subs. Or that size drivers. I actually thought I was going to run up to 4 Def Tech SC reference. Which I still have my dual SC Refs in my storage room collecting dust. Damn, I hate poor planning. Now more money to be spent. Oh well live and learn. Anyway Thanks guys for your help..


I am running the same amps on my Triax's and I have one of them on an overloaded circuit and the other on it own and all on 15amp breakers and neither have ever popped a breaker? Running them 6db hot through the AVR. I just ran 3 new circuits in my theater build last week, everything has its own 20 amp circuit with 12/2 wire. I did put a 30amp with 10/2 wire in for the new AC unit., maybe I should have done the whole thing 30 amp? I still have 150' of 10/2 wire, maybe I should run the subs on a 30amp and leave the 20 amp for the equipment rack.


----------



## MKtheater

When you run a house curve remember that the lower it goes the more power it demands so you have to have plenty of headroom down low. I turned my gain down 2 dBs and it was fine. Your load is 4 ohms with 2 drivers where mine is 8 ohms with 8 drivers on a 20 amp circuit. So my circuit sees less power needed with more sensitivity and 8 ohms.


----------



## rhed

notnyt said:


> if you're popping 20a breakers at -15, something seems wrong... like multiple amps on a circuit wrong...


So I found out what's wrong.. Lol.. So late morning I wanted to try the scene again. But this time I ran a extension cord on of the S2 that was sharing with my avr to the next room over. Which have 1 20 amp circuit. I figured maybe that would be the problem. So I played the LS heli scene again. This time it played the whole scene at -12 without popping. Was really excited about it. So I replayed it again. At the drop scene, not even 5 sec still at -12.. Pop! Wtf!! So ok.. Something's not right. And I'm also thinking, the bass is so intense that I'm looking at my drivers and looks like it's just going break and fly out of the cab. Kind of scary. Then I remember, about the clip lights on the plate amp. So I play the scene again only at -15. And the clip lights is coming on during that scene. I immediately pause it. Check my sub levels in the avr and still at -8. So I know I'm not hot. Then, I go grabu remote for the anti mode dual core. And check the volume. Guess what it was cranked up to +10! eek! Then I remember listening to two channel a few weeks ago. And when I listen to music I like to crank up the bass. Guess I forgot to turn it back down lol. So anyway I played the scene again still without the HC. Ang got all the way to -7.. Hehe. No popping. But didn't want to go more because now I'm to chicken sh!t! Plus, my speakers can't keep up at that level it's sounds awful distortion. Anyway, live and learn lol. I feel like a idiot.. But still that is one badass scene. Now I'm happy again


----------



## nube

This scene isn't that hot, and is only at a few frequencies (not full-bandwidth), so it's not actually asking your equipment to pump out that much unless you're running ridiculously hot.

Point is, you still need to replace the breakers and wiring with more durable stuff, because no matter what, you don't want any scene to be tripping the breakers - and your amps will ask for more than your current wiring/breakers can handle if the scene demands it. I'd imagine you're close when not running hot on the Washington Monument scene from OHF as well, cuz it's much hotter and fuller bandwidth, albeit for less duration.


----------



## jlpowell84

rhed said:


> So I found out what's wrong.. Lol.. So late morning I wanted to try the scene again. But this time I ran a extension cord on of the S2 that was sharing with my avr to the next room over. Which have 1 20 amp circuit. I figured maybe that would be the problem. So I played the LS heli scene again. This time it played the whole scene at -12 without popping. Was really excited about it. So I replayed it again. At the drop scene, not even 5 sec still at -12.. Pop! Wtf!! So ok.. Something's not right. And I'm also thinking, the bass is so intense that I'm looking at my drivers and looks like it's just going break and fly out of the cab. Kind of scary. Then I remember, about the clip lights on the plate amp. So I play the scene again only at -15. And the clip lights is coming on during that scene. I immediately pause it. Check my sub levels in the avr and still at -8. So I know I'm not hot. Then, I go grabu remote for the anti mode dual core. And check the volume. Guess what it was cranked up to +10! eek! Then I remember listening to two channel a few weeks ago. And when I listen to music I like to crank up the bass. Guess I forgot to turn it back down lol. So anyway I played the scene again still without the HC. Ang got all the way to -7.. Hehe. No popping. But didn't want to go more because now I'm to chicken sh!t! Plus, my speakers can't keep up at that level it's sounds awful distortion. Anyway, live and learn lol. I feel like a idiot.. But still that is one badass scene. Now I'm happy again


I think we have all done it at some point. Just get used to double checking subs trim all the time.


----------



## rhed

jlpowell84 said:


> I think we have all done it at some point. Just get used to double checking subs trim all the time.


Think I'm getting to the point where it's not even worth it no more for me chasing those low frequencies bro. It's either create structural damages or electrical damages. I haven't even fixed the crack on the ceiling yet. I've already put a 10hz filter through the dual core. JP, when my speakers arrive, I'm just gonna set them up and aim for a mor balanced sound. No more running hot or house curves. I just wanna enjoy. You know?


----------



## rhed

nube said:


> This scene isn't that hot, and is only at a few frequencies (not full-bandwidth), so it's not actually asking your equipment to pump out that much unless you're running ridiculously hot.
> 
> Point is, you still need to replace the breakers and wiring with more durable stuff, because no matter what, you don't want any scene to be tripping the breakers - and your amps will ask for more than your current wiring/breakers can handle if the scene demands it. I'd imagine you're close when not running hot on the Washington Monument scene from OHF as well, cuz it's much hotter and fuller bandwidth, albeit for less duration.


Yes, I'll replace the breakers. My electrician told me that he'll only replace it with 30 amp if I'll change out the wiring. Which I'm not about to spend more on. Just gonna stick with 20 amps since the wiring is only 12 awg. I'll just ease down on sub setting now.


----------



## nube

It's not that much money to pull 10awg wire through, and you're going to continue to have this problem in the future if you stick with 12awg & 20a. It's that, at their peak, your amps each can pull almost double what your breaker can handle. This is a recipe for fail.

I do applaud running flat and not hot, though!


----------



## FOH

rhed said:


> My electrician told me that he'll only replace it with 30 amp if I'll change out the wiring.




+1 
No doom and gloom, but obviously he's right. That's perhaps the single most important tenet of the electrical trade, ... the wiring must meet code for the overcurrent protection. 


That said, I've seen breakers become more apt to trip over time, ... especially those subject to nuisance tripping on occasion. So some freshly installed new breakers certainly wouldn't hurt. 


Good luck


----------



## Reefdvr27

nube said:


> It's not that much money to pull 10awg wire through, and you're going to continue to have this problem in the future if you stick with 12awg & 20a. It's that, at their peak, your amps each can pull almost double what your breaker can handle. This is a recipe for fail.
> 
> I do applaud running flat and not hot, though!


 I have a question for you. I just installed 3 new circuits. I installed one 20 amp 12/2 wire and 2 receptacles for my two Triax's and another for my rack. I also installed a 10/2 wire and 30 amp breaker for my mini split AC unit. So you are saying that a 20 amp will not be enough for my 2 Triax's. I mean it is not two late. I still have a 150' of 10/2 wire. I could re run another wire and fix it.


----------



## nube

Reefdvr27 said:


> I have a question for you. I just installed 3 new circuits. I installed one 20 amp 12/2 wire and 2 receptacles for my two Triax's and another for my rack. I also installed a 10/2 wire and 30 amp breaker for my mini split AC unit. So you are saying that a 20 amp will not be enough for my 2 Triax's. I mean it is not two late. I still have a 150' of 10/2 wire. I could re run another wire and fix it.


I'm not an electrician, but my stepdad is, and here's my 2 pence.

Each Triax has a Speakerpower 4000W amp. Those things can produce that much wattage for a sustained period of time. A single 120v 20a breaker can handle sustained 2400W (120v * 20a) throughput.

Since you have it on hand now, run 10/2 wire and a 30A (120v * 30a = 3600W) breaker + receptacle for each Triax sub, and you'll likely never ever have to worry about it. Yes, you'll be overdoing it for 99.9% of all content, but you don't want to be rockin it and have a rogue scene (like the OHF Washington Monument) or demo for friends pop the 20a breakers.

On another note, most people's signal chain rolloff will probably be down 5-10dB by 5Hz, so the point usually becomes moot, but as equipment improves over time as it has in just the last 10-15 years, more of the deepest content will get fed to your subs. Might as well prepare now!


----------



## Reefdvr27

nube said:


> I'm not an electrician, but my stepdad is, and here's my 2 pence.
> 
> Each Triax has a Speakerpower 4000W amp. Those things can produce that much wattage for a sustained period of time. A single 120v 20a breaker can handle sustained 2400W (120v * 20a) throughput.
> 
> Since you have it on hand now, run 10/2 wire and a 30A (120v * 30a = 3600W) breaker + receptacle for each Triax sub, and you'll likely never ever have to worry about it. Yes, you'll be overdoing it for 99.9% of all content, but you don't want to be rockin it and have a rogue scene (like the OHF Washington Monument) or demo for friends pop the 20a breakers.
> 
> On another note, most people's signal chain rolloff will probably be down 5-10dB by 5Hz, so the point usually becomes moot, but as equipment improves over time as it has in just the last 10-15 years, more of the deepest content will get fed to your subs. Might as well prepare now!


Funny thing is now I have them on 2 different circuits both 15 amp 14/2 line and I have never popped either one of them ever !


----------



## lefthandluke

nube said:


> Back to bass content, more people need to check out Trollhunter. It's a fun movie, if you can handle subtitles, and doesn't get the credit it deserves.






checked some clips of this movie on youtube...looks pretty cool


gonna hafta buy this one now...dammit nube!


subtitles don't bother me...with movies like "das boot", "the orphanage", "let the right one in" , "pans labyrinth" et al...it's really the only way to watch


----------



## MKtheater

So I went to Imax last night and watched Edge of tomorrow. I liked the movie but now I am unimpressed with the sound as Lone Survivor has ruined me. There was a scene with a helicopter and thought that sucked! Anyways I know every Helicopter scene I see won't be that good but I can hope.


----------



## JWagstaff

yea Edge of Tomorrow didn't stand out for sound in the theater - so that means it will be awesome on blu-ray... haha


----------



## derrickdj1

A 15 amp circuit can handle 30 amp for 10-20 sec.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

Reefdvr27 said:


> Funny thing is now I have them on 2 different circuits both 15 amp 14/2 line and I have never popped either one of them ever !
> 
> Actually went out and checked my box and I have 1 circuit left! *So I am actually going to run one more 10/2, 30 amp line and have each sub on it's own dedicated 30 amp circuit.* I have 150' of 10/2 wire left over, so it will come in handy for this. I am actually glad I read this. Thanks Nube.




What are you going to plug into that 30 amp 125 volt receptacle?

You might want to research what type of outlet is allowed to be installed on a 30 amp 125 volt circuit. According to my code book 15 amp and 20 amp outlets are not allowed to be installed on a 30 amp circuit. You are required to use 30 amp receptacles on a 30 amp 125 volt circuit.


----------



## notnyt

J_Palmer_Cass said:


> What are you going to plug into that 30 amp 125 volt receptacle?
> 
> You might want to research what type of outlet is allowed to be installed on a 30 amp 125 volt circuit. According to my code book 15 amp and 20 amp outlets are not allowed to be installed on a 30 amp circuit. You are required to use 30 amp receptacles on a 30 amp 125 volt circuit.


It takes all of about 10 minutes to make an adapter.


----------



## jlpowell84

rhed said:


> Think I'm getting to the point where it's not even worth it no more for me chasing those low frequencies bro. It's either create structural damages or electrical damages. I haven't even fixed the crack on the ceiling yet. I've already put a 10hz filter through the dual core. JP, when my speakers arrive, I'm just gonna set them up and aim for a mor balanced sound. No more running hot or house curves. I just wanna enjoy. You know?


Yea totally I am there too. I have toned it down a bit to be "more balanced." I used to have it where if I played the scene from Looper near the end with the kid in the house I had to turn it down to like -30 because it was so ridiculous. But I really enjoy when the subtle things have impact. Like the very beginning of the OHF Washington monument scene. There is a jet that slashes from back left to front right. With a hot house curve the impact and feeling is just amazing! You feel it move through the room. I then "bypass" house curve and meh...So I have been on a journey to basically make all the classic 5 star scenes on the edge of almost unmanageable which in effect allows for all other more subtle content to have impact but doesn't leave me remote scrambling. I really think you toy with your house curve and leave it implemented but just tone it down a bit. I have my sub trim bumped a little and a little house curve. Works great! Prob like 8db hot or so. But music I have to have it like 15 hot to even get impact with the kick drum or other musical bass effects. Just the way it is I think.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

notnyt said:


> It takes all of about 10 minutes to make an adapter.



It is not legal nor safe to use that adapter, so save the 10 minutes.

Just wondering, what class wiring does your subwoofer power amplifier specify to be used for the audio output wiring? Class 1, class 2 or class 3? The notation is located on the rear of the power amplifier.


----------



## notnyt

J_Palmer_Cass said:


> It is not legal nor safe to use that adapter, so save the 10 minutes.
> 
> Just wondering, what class wiring does your subwoofer power amplifier specify to be used for the audio output wiring? Class 1, class 2 or class 3? The notation is located on the rear of the power amplifier.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

notnyt said:


>



An adapter will not cut it, but it will work. Why not use a 50 amp circuit? More is better right?

At a minimum for safety purposes you also have to change the cord and plug on the equipment in question to 30 amp standards. As a note you void UL approval and warranty of the equipment in question when you make that type of change.


Then again, your amplifiers don't have UL approval so safety (fire in this case) is of no concern to you!


----------



## audiofan1

when did 20 amp circuits become not enough!


----------



## notnyt

J_Palmer_Cass said:


> An adapter will not cut it, but it will work. Why not use a 50 amp circuit? More is better right?
> 
> At a minimum for safety purposes you also have to change the cord and plug on the equipment in question to 30 amp standards. As a note you void UL approval and warranty of the equipment in question when you make that type of change.
> 
> 
> Then again, your amplifiers don't have UL approval so safety (fire in this case) is of no concern to you!


Depends on the cord on the equipment. Stranded cords are rated for higher current than solid in wall copper. A properly assembled adapter with the right components isn't going to be dangerous.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

notnyt said:


> Depends on the cord on the equipment. Stranded cords are rated for higher current than solid in wall copper. A properly assembled adapter with the right components isn't going to be dangerous.




Regardless, you still need a 30 amp equipment power cord (AKA 10 AWG) to use that 15 or 20 amp rated equipment on a 30 amp circuit. Even then, that still would be a fire hazard if that assembly was not as designed by the manufacturer.

Like I said, why not just go up to a 50 amp circuit.. Same logic, more power is better!


----------



## notnyt

J_Palmer_Cass said:


> Regardless, you still need a 30 amp equipment power cord (AKA 10 AWG) to use that 15 or 20 amp rated equipment on a 30 amp circuit. Even then, that still would be a fire hazard if that assembly was not as designed by the manufacturer.
> 
> Like I said, why not just go up to a 50 amp circuit.. Same logic, more power is better!


You don't need 10awg power cord to run 30a. 10awg for 30a is for solid in wall wiring.

Second, how does running a 50a circuit help you with the outlet issue.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

notnyt said:


> You don't need 10awg power cord to run 30a. 10awg for 30a is for solid in wall wiring.



Per Table 400-5(A) of NEC, the requirement for flexible cords and cables, 2 conductors powered, the maximum allowable ampacity rating is 30 amps for 10 AWG flexible cord.

For 3 conductors powered (240 Volt line), the maximum allowable ampacity is 25 amps.






notnyt said:


> Second, how does running a 50a circuit help you with the outlet issue.



Same logic as going to a 30 amp line. You will never trip a breaker. Just spend 10 minutes and buy a bigger adapter!


----------



## notnyt

J_Palmer_Cass said:


> Per Table 400-5(A) of NEC, the requirement for flexible cords and cables, 2 conductors powered, the maximum allowable ampacity rating is 30 amps for 10 AWG flexible cord.


I stand corrected.


----------



## tvuong

Thanks for someone who mentioned Max Payne which I just finished watching- ton of deep loud bass. Enjoy the movie too


----------



## toenail

ambesolman said:


> Just watched Metallica's Through the Never, my first concert bluray. F*****G awesome!!!


This 1000X

Just a really impressive sound mix that you can turn up dangerously loud. Not an LFE monster other than the pyro effects. Wish it had been a "concert only" dvd instead of mixing in plot. Regardless, an awesome watch when you really want to cut lose.


----------



## bori

toenail said:


> ambesolman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched Metallica's Through the Never, my first concert bluray. F*****G awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This 1000X
> 
> Just a really impressive sound mix that you can turn up dangerously loud. Not an LFE monster other than the pyro effects. Wish it had been a "concert only" dvd instead of mixing in plot. Regardless, an awesome watch when you really want to cut lose.
Click to expand...

Loved it.


----------



## Torqdog

Finally was able to watch Lone Survivor this evening. Pretty much agree with what's already been said.......killer soundtrack and without a doubt, the best gunfire/combat audio yet. So much so that I would disagree with those who say this is not a reference track. If I'm gonna show someone what realistic combat looks and sounds like, this disc is now my #1 choice.....period. Granted it doesn't have the deep ULF bass that this thread is all about but sometimes ya gots to break away from it once in a while and appreciate a good soundtrack for frequencies beyond the 5 to 120 hz bandwidth. 

There was one glaring problem I did have with the flick and it had to do with the screenplay. Early on there was a mention of a rattlesnake and then later in the movie as they are engaged in serious combat, one of the soldiers comes across a rattlesnake in the forest. Rattlesnakes are indigenous to North America ONLY and are NOT found in Afghanistan. Stupid and unnecessary. I still liked the movie a lot and will watch it again.


----------



## rhed

Torqdog said:


> Finally was able to watch Lone Survivor this evening. Pretty much agree with what's already been said.......killer soundtrack and without a doubt, the best gunfire/combat audio yet. So much so that I would disagree with those who say this is not a reference track. If I'm gonna show someone what realistic combat looks and sounds like, this disc is now my #1 choice.....period. Granted it doesn't have the deep ULF bass that this thread is all about but sometimes ya gots to break away from it once in a while and appreciate a good soundtrack for frequencies beyond the 5 to 120 hz bandwidth.
> 
> There was one glaring problem I did have with the flick and it had to do with the screenplay. Early on there was a mention of a rattlesnake and then later in the movie as they are engaged in serious combat, one of the soldiers comes across a rattlesnake in the forest. Rattlesnakes are indigenous to North America ONLY and are NOT found in Afghanistan. Stupid and unnecessary. I still liked the movie a lot and will watch it again.


I don't know about that not having ULF. 
http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....ion-and-recommendation-poll-closed/#entry3459

Best chopper audio for me anyway to date. Be careful though. Because 1.. That scene trip my 20 amp breakers. 2.. You might get into a argument with the wife when she finds her painting and picture frame on the wall in the other room on the floor.. 3.. Another recess light housing falls.. 4.. You start thinking that you need yoga classes to help you calm your crave for hot bass. And time to run flat instead cause your tearing things apart!


----------



## TomC1315

"Finding Nemo" ... WOW !

Great LFE throughout the movie, along with an overall fine soundtrack, and then the "tapping on the fish tank scene" ... what a sound !
A dozen taps in all ...

That scene is right at the beginning of chapter 25, for easy replay ... it sounded incredible from my SVS PC12plus


----------



## tanwn1

Anyone experience ULF that you feel like a wave is blowing the top of your hair ever so slightly? I felt it during the OHF monumental scene.


----------



## rhed

TomC1315 said:


> "Finding Nemo" ... WOW !
> 
> Great LFE throughout the movie, along with an overall fine soundtrack, and then the "tapping on the fish tank scene" ... what a sound !
> A dozen taps in all ...
> 
> That scene is right at the beginning of chapter 25, for easy replay ... it sounded incredible from my SVS PC12plus
> View attachment 118306


 Aw yes.. The Darla tap..


----------



## jlpowell84

Man I sure do love those gun shot impacts in The LS. very good soundtrack to go with my new Oppo BD103D and the Darbee processing. Great all around experience. And the ultra chopper bass scenes are very realistic and the bass is definitely there for me with my two Submersives (only :/) on a limited circuit. The windows and blind do pulsing effect and my reclining sofa gets a 4d vibration that adds to the realism. Not quite an IB 8x18 but still very nice


----------



## audiofan1

Good gravy! boy did my second watch since its release of *Hitman* deliver a room energizing experience!The gun shootouts where indeed incredible and the level was insane and as I remember I really liked the movie but this time on the upgraded gear it surely deserves its 4 star rating without question.


----------



## rhed

audiofan1 said:


> Good gravy! boy did my second watch since its release of *Hitman* deliver a room energizing experience!The gun shootouts where indeed incredible and the level was insane and as I remember I really liked the movie but this time on the upgraded gear it surely deserves its 4 star rating without question.


+1


----------



## Ray77085

tanwn1 said:


> Anyone experience ULF that you feel like a wave is blowing the top of your hair ever so slightly? I felt it during the OHF monumental scene.


Just finished revisiting that movie again today and yes that Bass hits real hard !!! Good movie overall as well.


----------



## Ray77085

Well,
Looks like I'm going to add Hitman and Max Payne to the, do watch list !!


----------



## rhed

In the movies now to watch Edge of Tomorrow. Anyway seen the preview for Into the Storm. Seems like a ULF movie. Fingers crossed..


----------



## McStyvie

rhed said:


> In the movies now to watch Edge of Tomorrow. Anyway seen the preview for Into the Storm. Seems like a ULF movie. Fingers crossed..


The sound designers for ITS have a great pedigree. They also did Skyfall, and a couple others with great sound, though I can't remember which ones exactly now as I checked it several months ago.


----------



## rhed

McStyvie said:


> rhed said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the movies now to watch Edge of Tomorrow. Anyway seen the preview for Into the Storm. Seems like a ULF movie. Fingers crossed..
> 
> 
> 
> The sound designers for ITS have a great pedigree. They also did Skyfall, and a couple others with great sound, though I can't remember which ones exactly now as I checked it several months ago.
Click to expand...

Thanks.. I really do hope so. Btw. Just finished EoT. Awesome movie. With all the choppers and gunshots. Only hope the bd version shines. As my local theater I went to sucked in the sound department. I should have spent more to go to the theater with the better sound. I had a awesome Fathers Day. Happy Fathers Day to all the fathers in avs.


----------



## digler84

TomC1315 said:


> "Finding Nemo" ... WOW !
> 
> Great LFE throughout the movie, along with an overall fine soundtrack, and then the "tapping on the fish tank scene" ... what a sound !
> A dozen taps in all ...
> 
> That scene is right at the beginning of chapter 25, for easy replay ... it sounded incredible from my SVS PC12plus
> View attachment 118306


ahhhh, the power of a great LFE moment! how many would have any clue what that little girl's name is if it weren't for that one scene?? that's right....nobody.


----------



## Reddig

Super excited to get The Lego Movie 3D at midnite!!! Buying snacks even and firing up the popcorn popper.


----------



## audiofan1

Max Payne was a great revisit , where there any graphs? It and Hitman are peas in a pod and are a must watch for bassheads , so if you haven't this would make a killer double feature .


----------



## McStyvie

Thanks audio, the wife is out of town for four days, I think I will!! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

McStyvie said:


> Thanks audio, the wife is out of town for four days, I think I will!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 
One thing I liked was at first it seems the playback level was good around -20 to -15 ( thought it was going to be hot) but I was shocked as I decided to go down to around -10 and as low as -7 the sound remained crystal clear but the room began to pulse and contract from the various bass notes, also noted where the pristine sound effects, where talking metal and glass falling and or hitting the floor with realistic sounding detail. It was a treat to say the least of these two well done soundtracks with eye candy to boot.


Enjoy and post what you find!


----------



## popalock

Torqdog said:


> Finally was able to watch Lone Survivor this evening. Pretty much agree with what's already been said.......killer soundtrack and without a doubt, the best gunfire/combat audio yet. So much so that I would disagree with those who say this is not a reference track. If I'm gonna show someone what realistic combat looks and sounds like, this disc is now my #1 choice.....period. Granted it doesn't have the deep ULF bass that this thread is all about but sometimes ya gots to break away from it once in a while and appreciate a good soundtrack for frequencies beyond the 5 to 120 hz bandwidth.
> 
> There was one glaring problem I did have with the flick and it had to do with the screenplay. Early on there was a mention of a rattlesnake and then later in the movie as they are engaged in serious combat, one of the soldiers comes across a rattlesnake in the forest. Rattlesnakes are indigenous to North America ONLY and are NOT found in Afghanistan. Stupid and unnecessary. I still liked the movie a lot and will watch it again.


Audio track was incredible! Movie itself envoked some serious emotion for sure. 

I spent 2 years in Afghanistan (mostly Bagram) and have traveled to many FOB's via Black Hawk and MRAP to perform site visits on various construction contracts under my purview. Fortunately, I never personally saw combat. 

The only thing about the film that had me scratching my head was all of the cover that the seals had in the mountains. Granted, I personally have never made it to the Kunar Province and pictures I've researched do show a considerable amount of trees. However, I have vivid memories of my travels from Bagram and in my experience, the higher you get into the mountains, the less foliage there seemed to be. Also, not sure if this is the case in Kunar specifically, but I remember Afghanistan having the highest densitiy of land mines throughout the country in the world... Anyone that ventured off of a well traveled path was always at risk of losing a limb. 

But I digress... Back on topic. Had my LFE boosted about +15db so EVERYTHING had a kick to it...lol


----------



## wpbpete

popalock said:


> Audio track was incredible! Movie itself envoked some serious emotion for sure.
> 
> I spent 2 years in Afghanistan (mostly Bagram) and have traveled to many FOB's via Black Hawk and MRAP to perform site visits on various construction contracts under my purview. Fortunately, I never personally saw combat.
> 
> The only thing about the film that had me scratching my head was all of the cover that the seals had in the mountains. Granted, I personally have never made it to the Kunar Province and pictures I've researched do show a considerable amount of trees. However, I have vivid memories of my travels from Bagram and in my experience, the higher you get into the mountains, the less foliage there seemed to be. Also, not sure if this is the case un Kunar specifically, but I remember Afghanistan having the highest densitiy of land mines throughout the country in the world... Anyone that ventured off of a well traveled path was always at risk of losing a limb.
> 
> But I digress... Back on topic. Had my LFE boosted about +15db so EVERYTHING had a kick to it...lol


Thanks for sharing that experience with us pop, glad you made it back home safe. I'm sure the movie provided a sense of realism that few can appreciate. 
+15db  I'm surprised you didn't start shooting back lol


----------



## Reefdvr27

tanwn1 said:


> Anyone experience ULF that you feel like a wave is blowing the top of your hair ever so slightly? I felt it during the OHF monumental scene.


Irene and the Chopper scene in LS are a couple of hair wavers.


----------



## popalock

Reefdvr27 said:


> Irene and the Chopper scene in LS are a couple of hair wavers.


+1

The FOTP Scene when the plane starts doing a barrel roll is a good one too. I guess it all really depends on what your system is capable of.


----------



## Reddig

The Lego Movie has a fantastic soundtrack! Very good mix with lots of bass all over the place not the lowest but what's there is great. Awesome midbass too. Love this movie and mix!


----------



## Emaych

popalock said:


> But I digress... Back on topic. Had my LFE boosted about +15db so EVERYTHING had a kick to it...lol


This is interesting to me, as I cut my output from a set -3 on the subs to all the way down to max cut -15 -- I think if I could have gone reduced more, I might have. All to accommodate the 20 minute mark which I'd read about here. That was the first thing I went to to get set with the sub level. 

Isn't anyone concerned about overexcursion? Those lowest frequencies really push the drivers -- I can't really "hear" any rewarding results anyway -- I can see the drivers moving alarmingly, and feel the pressure, but whatever any of that does for me, is in no way worth risking my mucho bucko investment (two S2s). And then, of course the rest of the movie the sub volume is way lower than it should be, just for that one non-thrill. Guess I'm not such a ultra low fan....


----------



## QuiGonJosh

Not a great movie, but Speed 2 has a tremendous about of LFE, especially in the final moments when the ship crashes into the island and the oil tanker explosion.


----------



## nube

Emaych said:


> This is interesting to me, as I cut my output from a set -3 on the subs to all the way down to max cut -15 -- I think if I could have gone reduced more, I might have. All to accommodate the 20 minute mark which I'd read about here. That was the first thing I went to to get set with the sub level.
> 
> Isn't anyone concerned about overexcursion? Those lowest frequencies really push the drivers -- I can't really "hear" any rewarding results anyway -- I can see the drivers moving alarmingly, and feel the pressure, but whatever any of that does for me, is in no way worth risking my mucho bucko investment (two S2s). And then, of course the rest of the movie the sub volume is way lower than it should be, just for that one non-thrill. Guess I'm not such a ultra low fan....


That scene's not at such hot levels that you should fear for your S2. Most folks have protection in place, be it amp limiting, cabinet size air spring limiting, or they just don't run balls to the walls. I would run those badboys full tilt if I were you and never be scurred.  Jeff built those things so they're bulletproof. 

There are hotter scenes that would be much harder on your subs, such as the OHF Washington Monument scene. Even then, your subs shouldn't break a sweat. Replay the scenes in question at progressively higher levels until either you or they tap out!


----------



## Emaych

nube said:


> That scene's not at such hot levels that you should fear for your S2. Most folks have protection in place, be it amp limiting, cabinet size air spring limiting, or they just don't run balls to the walls. I would run those badboys full tilt if I were you and never be scurred.  Jeff built those things so they're bulletproof.
> 
> There are hotter scenes that would be much harder on your subs, such as the OHF Washington Monument scene. Even then, your subs shouldn't break a sweat. Replay the scenes in question at progressively higher levels until either you or they tap out!


Well, when I first got them, I put in BHD. Of course I was a little confused about the dial on the back, and had it turned all the way up instead of down (thought I was starting at the lowest level to then work up), and I had the volume way down on the movie, but sure enough, for each pulse of the rotors, the driver maxed -- it didn't sound damaging due to the low volume, and I stopped the movie right away, but just showed me it was more than possible to overstress the capability. It would have been fatal perhaps, with my standard volume. 

Now that I figured that dial out, the pulses seem much more controlled, but like I said, lowest freqs not that thrilling to me anyway. Of course I wouldn't limit them if I were free of fear, but doesn't seem like such an enticement that strongly compels the risk.


----------



## Mongo171

OK...I have never liked Brad Pitt movies.

Saying that, I flipped on Netflix today and there it was. I remembered someone mentioning the 20 minute mark. So I said what the heck. 

I didn't realize that I was wrong with the 20 minute mark. No tossing of nothing. Then, at the 1 hour mark, there it was.

HOLY SHEET!!!

The most amazing part of that sweep was how different parts of my house vibrated as the sweep dropped. 

So, I have to admit that it was a good movie. I won't question your suggestions anymore. 

Except for Tom Cruise in the ORIGINAL Top Gun. I was in the Navy at that time.


----------



## osogovo

300: Rise of an Empire 102 minutes of a bassheads delight.
Tons of loud bass.Another great soundtrack of this year.


----------



## bori

osogovo said:


> 300: Rise of an Empire 102 minutes of a bassheads delight.
> Tons of loud bass.Another great soundtrack of this year.


Saw it dumb movie. 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## nube

osogovo said:


> 300: Rise of an Empire 102 minutes of a bassheads delight.
> Tons of loud bass.Another great soundtrack of this year.


Only for the ported/filtered crowd. It's a 30Hz movie, for the most part, like all other weaksauce action flicks. And it's a TERRIBLE movie. I didn't think they could make a worse movie than the first 300, but they outdid themselves.


----------



## digler84

watched pompeii last night. as others have said, below average movie at best, but it did have some decent rumble. it was like a cheap ripoff of Gladiator (one of my favorite movies), with an exploding volcano and a crappy love story thrown in. the acting was pretty bad too...even keefer. just bad. clearly the highlight of this movie was the LFE from the volcano, but i still felt like there were moments that could have been more powerful than they were. it jsut didn't seem like the amount of rumble matched what was being shown on screen in a few instances. i just expected a top tier bass fest, and it didn't quite meet my expectations. to get to my point, i feel like any scenes with the volcano should have been similar to the pod emerge scene from WOTW, and to me it just didn't live up to that. it's worth a watch just for the rumble, but don't expect much more than that.


----------



## osogovo

nube said:


> Only for the ported/filtered crowd. It's a 30Hz movie, for the most part, like all other weaksauce action flicks. And it's a TERRIBLE movie. I didn't think they could make a worse movie than the first 300, but they outdid themselves.


with two sealed ULS-15 in a relatively small room I'm not really ported/filtered crowd.Dumb movie,indeed.Still enjoyed the soundtrack very much.


----------



## javanpohl

Holy LEGO movie!! That is one over-the-top soundtrack! While there's bass aplenty, I had a hard time telling how deep it went. At times it sounded like my subs were being brutalized, but at other times, it almost sounded like they were purposefully introducing distortion into the mix, like in Gravity.

Funny thing too... we were watching it for a few minutes and the soundtrack sounded really tame. I kept cranking up the volume and "... meh". Think I realized I had maximum dynamic compression on. Turn it off mid action scene--"WAHBAM!!"

I was pleased to see it was just as _awesome_ the second time around. That is one fun movie.


----------



## nube

*Data-Bass* should be your go-to reference when wondering about how deep a movie went, or how it compares apples-to-apples with other movies. Bookmark it!  The Lego Movie was posted yesterday.

Also, we need a few more votes to be tiebreakers on the execution of some movie measurements. Check these out and vote if you've seen them:

*Sunshine*

*Trollhunter*

*Non-Stop*

*All the Resident Evils*

Thanks!


----------



## audiofan1

^^^^ nube I got Trollhunter in yesterday on Blu but will have to wait till the weekend to view but rest assured I will vote , I also have a copy of Sunshine on hand ( love the movie and soundtrack but been a while) and will view again to make a fresh subjective assessment


----------



## dsrussell

popalock said:


> Audio track was incredible! Movie itself envoked some serious emotion for sure.
> 
> I spent 2 years in Afghanistan (mostly Bagram) and have traveled to many FOB's via Black Hawk and MRAP to perform site visits on various construction contracts under my purview. Fortunately, I never personally saw combat.
> 
> The only thing about the film that had me scratching my head was all of the cover that the seals had in the mountains. Granted, I personally have never made it to the Kunar Province and pictures I've researched do show a considerable amount of trees. However, I have vivid memories of my travels from Bagram and in my experience, the higher you get into the mountains, the less foliage there seemed to be. Also, not sure if this is the case in Kunar specifically, but I remember Afghanistan having the highest densitiy of land mines throughout the country in the world... Anyone that ventured off of a well traveled path was always at risk of losing a limb.
> 
> But I digress... Back on topic. Had my LFE boosted about +15db so EVERYTHING had a kick to it...lol


Just rented the movie and it has some pretty incredible bass and powerful helicopter moments. A really brutal film that was done extremely well. It's on my buy list.

And thank you, popalock for your service! Much, much appreciated.


----------



## Sgt_Nick_Fury

Sgt_Nick_Fury said:


> I did a little checking. I have a gig connection (muahahah, thanks you EPB) and I know I get best stream rate for Amazon HD, iInterestingly I tried both Master and Commander on Blu-0ray and on Amazon instant HD. Amazon sends PCM the bass actually felt deeper, and lower but the blu-ray disk just felt better for surround little sounds and creaks.....I dunno it was hard to play both exactly the same and decide because of change in volume etc. Would love someone with a better set up to test the difference and see. I have been getting more movies via Amazon Instant for awhile now just due to the convenience of it, it has sounded great, but recently I have gotten a 3d TV and so I have gone back to physical blu-ray disks, and the sound was incredible on say the Hobbit, but just not sure how much difference there is, or if it's just due to this being a more recent film, with better audio etc...May need to check settings on PS3 as well, as that is what I use for playing back both. .


 Quoting my old post for a follow up. I used to compare Amazon and my Blu-Ray awhile back. The detail in surround was much better on Blu-Ray, but the Amazon Instant was very comparable. Lately however my movies have just sounded worse....and I mostly watched them through Amazon Instant. So I pulled out my Master and Commander again as I own both the Blu-Ray and the Amazon instant HD, and WOW....just WOW.....Amazon has re compressed or something it is now not even close, the sound has really been degraded. I know this because I used to listen to them back to back again and again comparing it was different but very very close. I did have to increase volume to make it about the same. The bass then actually felt a little deeper just not as rich.....but now....sounds like crap. I'm very upset as I have purchased more then a few movies via Amazon Instant.....but it seems clear they have changed the format with a large loss in sound quality. I have Fibre and a 100+ up and down connection so it's not my connection..... has anyone else noticed this? I feel robbed....I guess I will not be purchasing anything else on instant video.... Hoping it was just something temporary with them, if not I have wasted money purchasing HD content via instant video. Very ticked.


----------



## Rgdeuce

And you have that AVS writer pushing the death of Blu Rays in that article. SMH.


----------



## Sgt_Nick_Fury

Okay after freaking out and over reacting, I will admit that upon testing a bit more the main issue was the play back device. Playing back both on same device a PS3....showed them to both be a bit better and more comparable. Part of the issue I guess was the HTPC is not sending info as it should to receiver between the browser and the blu-ray....it did before so maybe that is partially on my end. Driver issue or some headache nonsense I now have to bug hunt. Instant video audio improved massively by playing it via ps3 but with that said..... it is definitely still noticeably inferior on surround sound and the "depth" of positional sound. I may not know the proper technical language here, but the position of 3d sound is on a much much smaller stage to my ears on instant "PCM"; vs the Blu-Ray "DTS HD Master" as it comes up on receiver when they play... However once on the PS3 at least the instant video range is more or less the same and I have my low and high frequencies back. I am not sure what is up with my HTPC, going to guess my last driver update, or a browser update, or heaven knows what. Not happy with my HTPC at all....but I will forgive Amazon for maybe not changing compression, I probably was wrong, it's probably the way it always was, but that is still not as good as the blu-ray.


----------



## nube

No idea why you'd expect a streaming service to be as good as the disc. Most people can't even reliably stream full BR discs across a local, wired network, much less across the intarwebs. 

Off topic, In the bought-and-paid-for legislative arena that is the USA, it'll be quite a few years before we're up to providing streaming that is 100% the same as discs. And then, just imagine the net neutrality cries when Netflix or Amazon or somebody else tries to do it and is completely shut down and extorted by the ISP lobby & peering racket.


----------



## MKtheater

I went to a different Imax last night to compare Edge of Tommorrw and there are some differences. The rochester Imax has a taller but narrower screen, the seats are all leather, the bass is much better but the vocals are better in Buffalo. The movie energized my seats many times and hope they extend this film as it has many scenes to do so.


----------



## javanpohl

nube said:


> Off topic, In the bought-and-paid-for legislative arena that is the USA, it'll be quite a few years before we're up to providing streaming that is 100% the same as discs. And then, just imagine the net neutrality cries when Netflix or Amazon or somebody else tries to do it and is completely shut down and extorted by the ISP lobby & peering racket.


I know this is off-topic, but I have a theory that soon we'll all be getting our Internet wirelessly. Cell phone data speeds are evolving far faster than the wired networks are. And some are already faster than fiber. I wouldn't be surprised if we're all setting up our phones as hot spots for our home networks soon. That or having a dedicated hot spot.


----------



## Transmaniacon

javanpohl said:


> I know this is off-topic, but I have a theory that soon we'll all be getting our Internet wirelessly. Cell phone data speeds are evolving far faster than the wired networks are. And some are already faster than fiber. I wouldn't be surprised if we're all setting up our phones as hot spots for our home networks soon. That or having a dedicated hot spot.


LTE is faster than cable for a lot of people, but there are already capacity issues and this is why we have data plans. A home network would chew up the 3-5GB you get a month in a couple days. The future in my opinion is gigabit internet, and I hope more companies start to move in that direction.


----------



## javanpohl

Transmaniacon said:


> LTE is faster than cable for a lot of people, but there are already capacity issues and this is why we have data plans. A home network would chew up the 3-5GB you get a month in a couple days. The future in my opinion is gigabit internet, and I hope more companies start to move in that direction.


Capacity is definitely a current problem (in some networks and locations), but the infrastructure is vastly easier to upgrade with wireless than it is with hard-wired systems. Even if everyone's house was already capable of deliver gigabit speeds, for example, when technology moves above and beyond that, eventually new cables are going to have to be installed, either in homes or across the country. Installing a new tower or two is going to be a much more attractive solution than redoing the wiring for 10,000 homes, or however many homes a data tower encompasses.


----------



## spidey.joe80

300 Rise of an Empire








I've added a marker to my graphs which represents the max peak achievable. This marker helps give some perspective.

A few loud peaks in this movie. About 10db about the average level. One at 21hz(25min) and 27hz(30seconds). Apart from those, strong extension to 10hz.

Here's what the action scenes look like. The Peak and Average graphs are accurate for each scene.
4-5minutes









44-45minutes









1h1min-1h2min








Good extension to single digits on this scene.

If you've got the headroom turn this one up. Or if you don't, just wait until after 25 min. Its smooth sailing from there. 

And here's how it compares to the first 300


----------



## McStyvie

War Horse is freaking amazing. 
5 Stars for sure, is not throughout non stop, but what is there is deep and huge. 

Unstoppable also worth a watch. Good bass in all train scenes. 
Troll Hunter quite good too, but after war horse, both sound pretty lame. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## MKtheater

For the first time ever I watched HTTYD on bluray and at reference levels. I always watched this at -10 and dvd with the kids and what a nice bass experience. One of my top films for bass now.


----------



## digler84

last night i re-visited iron man 2....dang that thing rocks! i love the movie to begin with, but i didn't remember it rocking as much as it did.


----------



## ambesolman

New Robocop was pretty good last night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toe

MKtheater said:


> For the first time ever I watched HTTYD on bluray and at reference levels. I always watched this at -10 and dvd with the kids and what a nice bass experience. One of my top films for bass now.


Always been a bass favorite of mine, but I have always watched right at reference. Reference 3d as well IMO. We are on our way to see part two right now.


----------



## MKtheater

Toe said:


> Always been a bass favorite of mine, but I have always watched right at reference. Reference 3d as well IMO. We are on our way to see part two right now.


I hope it is good as the first one. Yes the bass flexed my screen a few times!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Toe said:


> Always been a bass favorite of mine, but I have always watched right at reference. Reference 3d as well IMO. We are on our way to see part two right now.


Greetings,

Enjoy it Todd. We saw it last week and it's every bit as good as the first IMO.. 


Regards,


----------



## Toe

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Enjoy it Todd. We saw it last week and it's every bit as good as the first IMO..
> 
> 
> Regards,



Great to hear Ralph!  We ended up having to see a different movie (Peabody and Sherman which was fun....the kids liked it) since we got our theaters/times mixed up, but we are going to go next weekend. Looking forward to it since I loved the first as well.


----------



## buddhamus

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Enjoy it Todd. We saw it last week and it's every bit as good as the first IMO..
> 
> 
> Regards,


I loved the first and I thought HTTYD2 was better!....I wouldn't of thought possible since that was my most favorite animated movie to date.....they did an absolutely phenomenal job on the sequel.

I also saw Randy Thoms name in the creds.....so I got high hopes for the bass/surround soundtrack of this movie.


----------



## Ralph Potts

buddhamus said:


> I loved the first and I thought HTTYD2 was better!....I wouldn't of thought possible since that was my most favorite animated movie to date.....they did an absolutely phenomenal job on the sequel.
> 
> I also saw Randy Thoms name in the creds.....so I got high hopes for the bass/surround soundtrack of this movie.


Greetings,

We are huge fans of the original as well and agree that they did a terrific job with the sequel. Yeah, I have high hopes for the surround mix when it comes to Blu-ray.. :smile:


Regards,


----------



## rhed

rhed said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *MKtheater*
> 
> You have limiters to protect, no? Meaning if the bass gets too crazy your amp will just limit? I did not realize I was sharing my projector with my bass amp so I will try the amp alone.
> 
> 
> MK Theater.. Watched LS today. I too popped the breakers on the heli scene. Twice.. First was 3 of my S2's. Did the scene again and popped all 4 S2 each on a dedicated 20 amp line. Then I just came in this thread and read your post. Wow, that scene must be in the single digits.





raynist said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *rhed*
> 
> So I played the heli scene again today. This time I turned off the house curve. Went up to -13 on the MV. During the drop scene part, all 4 S2's breakers popped again! lol! But, this time the breakers held on longer. That is just intense. Lfe from the blades just flutters my eardrums. The thumps from the blades just shakes my insides. I was afraid I was gonna get that nauseated feeling again..
> 
> 
> If you are popping your breakers at -13 it might be time to replace the breakers. I heard they weaken the more they pop.





rhed said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *notnyt*
> 
> This is why I run 30a circuits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.. I hate being wrong! The last time this happened to me was the Irene scene a few months back playing at -9 MV. Same thing popped the breakers. I was concerned about it so I contacted my electrician that installed all my 20amp circuit 2 years ago. He came by the house checked everything. But notice where each of my subs was plugged in he ask what was the specs of the subs amps. So I showed him the specs at speaker powers website. Then he said I should be fine, not unless I'm really using all that power then yea it'll trip. But thing is that he said I could go with 30amp breakers. But I know he wired it with 12 gauge. Ain't that to small? Anyway, Pop told me something similar too. That if the subs are capable, then it takes a lot of power to produce in the low end region. I don't know, maybe I should add filters.





notnyt said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *rhed*
> 
> Damn.. I hate being wrong! The last time this happened to me was the Irene scene a few months back playing at -9 MV. Same thing popped the breakers. I was concerned about it so I contacted my electrician that installed all my 20amp circuit 2 years ago. He came by the house checked everything. But notice where each of my subs was plugged in he ask what was the specs of the subs amps. So I showed him the specs at speaker powers website. Then he said I should be fine, not unless I'm really using all that power then yea it'll trip. But thing is that he said I could go with 30amp breakers. But I know he wired it with 12 gauge. Ain't that to small? Anyway, Pop told me something similar too. That if the subs are capable, then it takes a lot of power to produce in the low end region. I don't know, maybe I should add filters.
> 
> 
> While its not code, you can prob get away with swapping the breakers to 30a if you're using 12gauge wire. Understand the risks here, 12g solid wire is not rated for 30a in wall, but if its just quick peaks from subwoofer amps only, you're not likely to ever see an issue.





derrickdj1 said:


> For piece of mind, get the electrician to put in 10 guage wire.





nube said:


> It's the duration that's popping your breakers. You have four amps each trying to pull more current than your breakers can do, and for almost a full minute. As mentioned before, you really need 30A runs to have those S2 live up to their potential on scenes that demand it.


 
So my electrican came out the other day. And did some work and adjustments with my dedicated curcuits. Anyway to make a long story short, Im a happy camper now. I can run the LS heli scene at -6 MV without my subs popping the breakers. Same with BHD Irene scene. Just flat out crazy with the 4 S2's. Now, just waiting on my new LCR's and 4 surrounds to arrive. Because at that level, my current DT speakers is gassing out..lol


----------



## rhed

Gave Elysium another spin again this afternoon. This time watched it at -8 MV. All I wanna say is "dang"! Lots of ulf in this movie. Especially the choppers up at Elysium..lol


----------



## audiofan1

rhed said:


> Gave Elysium another spin again this afternoon. This time watched it at -8 MV. All I wanna say is "dang"! Lots of ulf in this movie. Especially the choppers up at Elysium..lol



Indeed , its one where the louder the playback the greater the experience the mix as a whole is well done as well.


----------



## mantaraydesign

spidey.joe80 said:


> 300 Rise of an Empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've added a marker to my graphs which represents the max peak achievable. This marker helps give some perspective.
> 
> A few loud peaks in this movie. About 10db about the average level. One at 21hz(25min) and 27hz(30seconds). Apart from those, strong extension to 10hz.
> 
> Here's what the action scenes look like. The Peak and Average graphs are accurate for each scene.
> 4-5minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44-45minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1h1min-1h2min
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good extension to single digits on this scene.
> 
> If you've got the headroom turn this one up. Or if you don't, just wait until after 25 min. Its smooth sailing from there.
> 
> And here's how it compares to the first 300




 So would you say this is a 5 Star movie for Bass?


----------



## jlpowell84

javanpohl said:


> Holy LEGO movie!! That is one over-the-top soundtrack! While there's bass aplenty, I had a hard time telling how deep it went. At times it sounded like my subs were being brutalized, but at other times, it almost sounded like they were purposefully introducing distortion into the mix, like in Gravity.
> 
> Funny thing too... we were watching it for a few minutes and the soundtrack sounded really tame. I kept cranking up the volume and "... meh". Think I realized I had maximum dynamic compression on. Turn it off mid action scene--"WAHBAM!!"
> 
> I was pleased to see it was just as _awesome_ the second time around. That is one fun movie.


I guess I have to watch this one! Watched Lone Survivor with my wife and it will go on the shelf for prob several years. Just a tough movie to watch TBO. I also bought Pulse and finally watched that. After the 7-8 wave of bass my wife gave me the serious look and said, "you better be careful!!!" It was literally rattling the house lol. I did turn it down...briefly...Wasn't a huge fan of the Pulse effect but just because it was beating up my house. Now a more solid structure or concrete basement would have taken away the rattles. It was like a x1000 effect of that guy with the ghetto license plate rattling lol!

A weird side note is the start of TLS I was not getting DTS Master HD, just PLIIX Movie and the others. I powered my Denon 4520 off then on and it showed up. All while the Oppo was playing and said DTS Master HD the whole time. I guess for some reason the Denon didn't recognize it. I have also added wides and heights tomm. Then a single back surround when I get a amp to run it as my Denon 4520 only amplifies 9 channels. I also have this cheap little sub. I picked up a Definitive Technology Pro Cinema 600 set just for the speakers to expand my channels and surround effects. I owned the Pro monitor 1000's as part of my first system and these even smaller versions are literally all I can do in respect to space. Great little speaker though. Anyway I was going to play around with setting the little 8 inch 250 watt pro sub on a HPF and LPF and trying it as a little filler sub or MBM.


----------



## spidey.joe80

Its easy to get caught up in star ratings. But I dont think we should rely on them very heavily. For example just because a movie rates higher or lower than another movie doesn't necessarily mean its better or worse(on either list). I don't think this field has matured enough to really differentiate at that level yet. I think its more important to understand the content contained in the mix and know your system's capabilities/freq response.



mantaraydesign said:


> So would you say this is a 5 Star movie for Bass?


I'd say closer to 4. 

There does seem to be some filtering going on in 300 but if you ignore the 2 peaks its quite shallow.


----------



## spidey.joe80

*Higgs boson of bass*

higgs boson of bass?
Finding Nemo









This clean version of Nemo has no 5star extension. hmmm


----------



## nube

Changes in FFT length and decimate settings can mask or uncover short bursts, depending on which direction you go. Getting the sweet spot is trial and error based on your preferences.

No bass in The Grand Budapest Hotel until the last 30min or so. Pretty fun movie, although ridiculously silly.


----------



## JWagstaff

Has anyone ever tried using software to raise bass levels on movies with good extension but low levels, or add in extra bass effects where they should be on movies that have aggressive HPFs?

I imagine it would be relatively easy to write a matlab script that adds ULF using an algorithm derived from a few movies with good ULF, and compare the ULF to the 20-80 hz stuff. Wouldn't be able to do it if you use a blu-ray player but anyone with a HTPC would be able to implement software like this.


----------



## Hopinater

TomC1315 said:


> "Finding Nemo" ... WOW !
> 
> Great LFE throughout the movie, along with an overall fine soundtrack, and then the "tapping on the fish tank scene" ... what a sound !
> A dozen taps in all ...
> 
> That scene is right at the beginning of chapter 25, for easy replay ... it sounded incredible from my SVS PC12plus
> View attachment 118306


I'm glad you mentioned this, I haven't watched that movie since I got my new subs setup and running. I think I'll need to revisit it.


----------



## wpbpete

"Snowpiercer"
Edit: US film festival debut 6/25 monster bass and a fun watch.


----------



## nube

wpbpete said:


> "Snowpiercer" Due out 6/25 monster bass and a fun watch


Link to the Region A Blu-Ray release date?


----------



## spidey.joe80

JWagstaff said:


> Has anyone ever tried using software to raise bass levels on movies with good extension but low levels, or add in extra bass effects where they should be on movies that have aggressive HPFs?


There were the 2 rebasses of Elysium and Thor 2 I graphed. In those the whole mix got a level boost but not evenly. The results were an awesome rebass. I'm not convinced the rebassing was intentional but it shows how easily it can be done.

High bandwidth comparison of Thor 2 rebassed vs the filtered retail release.








10db headroom at the peak of 35hz. 15db headroom at 10hz









mmm much better. 













JWagstaff said:


> I imagine it would be relatively easy to write a matlab script that adds ULF using an algorithm derived from a few movies with good ULF, and compare the ULF to the 20-80 hz stuff. Wouldn't be able to do it if you use a blu-ray player but anyone with a HTPC would be able to implement software like this.


Yes, once the information is off the disc you can pretty much do whatever you want. You can regain all of that unused headroom at any frequency. I'd like to create a compilation of rebassed movie scenes so more people can experience them, but its a large project to take on by myself. If anyone is interested in working on something like that hit me up in the pm's.



nube said:


> Changes in FFT length and decimate settings can mask or uncover short bursts, depending on which direction you go. Getting the sweet spot is trial and error based on your preferences.


I have a feeling that the 0hz dc noise could be an artifact of the ripping process. It slipped my mind about how the fft settings could have an affect as well. Can you show this in graphs with PvA's?
Snowpiercer is scheduled for a June 27 Us release.


----------



## nube

spidey.joe80,

I don't think the DC noise is related to measuring in an all-digital environment. If it was, it'd show up in all (or some predictable subset) of the measurements, and it doesn't. I think, instead, that it's a settings issue as to what SL is looking for, and what duration it's looking across.

As for Snowpiercer, I measured the English track on the Region B Blu-ray some months ago, but won't post it until the actual Region A Blu-ray is released. I can't find a single source that says anything about the North American BR release, but I see many Comicon references to it being in theaters starting this Friday, the 27th of June, 2014. Can you point me to a better/more reliable source?


----------



## spidey.joe80

nube said:


> I don't think the DC noise is related to measuring in an all-digital environment. If it was, it'd show up in all (or some predictable subset) of the measurements, and it doesn't. I think, instead, that it's a settings issue as to what SL is looking for, and what duration it's looking across.


You might be right. But I'm not fully convinced. Id like to try and reproduce the effect myself. What fft and decimate setting do you use to see the transient effects? I'm also curious to see the trade offs the different settings have on various bass scenes. thanks
You are correct about Snowpiercer, there is no bd release date as of yet. June 27th is the theater release.


----------



## Skylinestar

MKtheater said:


> I went to a different Imax last night to compare Edge of Tommorrw and there are some differences. The rochester Imax has a taller but narrower screen, the seats are all leather, the bass is much better but the vocals are better in Buffalo. The movie energized my seats many times and hope they extend this film as it has many scenes to do so.


I wonder which has better sound, Edge of Tomorrow in IMAX or Dolby Atmos


----------



## MKtheater

Skylinestar said:


> I wonder which has better sound, Edge of Tomorrow in IMAX or Dolby Atmos


I have no idea, never experienced Atmos myself. As for the two Imax theaters it does not matter too much, close enough.


----------



## JWagstaff

Skylinestar said:


> I wonder which has better sound, Edge of Tomorrow in IMAX or Dolby Atmos


Probably depends on the theater, the "fake" Imax near me has WAY better sound than the Dolby Atmos theater.


----------



## nube

spidey.joe80 said:


> You might be right. But I'm not fully convinced. Id like to try and reproduce the effect myself. What fft and decimate setting do you use to see the transient effects? I'm also curious to see the trade offs the different settings have on various bass scenes. thanks
> You are correct about Snowpiercer, there is no bd release date as of yet. June 27th is the theater release.


Sure, I'll PM you the full settings file.


----------



## derrickdj1

I seen the Edge of Tomorrow with Tom Crusie at the local IMAX, that resetting of the day started to get a little long in the tooth, lol.


----------



## javanpohl

buddhamus said:


> I also saw Randy Thoms name in the creds.....so I got high hopes for the bass/surround soundtrack of this movie.


I recently learned that he (sorta) does the voice for Toothless, Ben Burtt style. It's his voice mixed in with other sounds and manipulated.


----------



## nube

Dunno if people have seen this. Ralph Potts is asking for your input on his unrated Low Frequency Extension review category. This is in addition to his rated Low Frequency Effects category. If you want your voice heard, I suggest reading the thread, then voting on the subject.

The thread can be found here:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...nd-low-frequency-extension-rating-useful.html


----------



## Ray77085

Watched 3 days to Kill this past weekend and was happy with the BASS and overall a decent movie !!! However I was really impressed with this movie trailer that was on 3 days to kill and thought DAMUM http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Oculus-Blu-ray/103381/
Hopefully it will hit hard just like the trailer did. Any thoughts ??


----------



## popalock

nube said:


> Dunno if people have seen this. Ralph Potts is asking for your input on his unrated Low Frequency Extension review category. This is in addition to his rated Low Frequency Effects category. If you want your voice heard, I suggest reading the thread, then voting on the subject.
> 
> The thread can be found here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...nd-low-frequency-extension-rating-useful.html


Thank you nube!


----------



## ambesolman

That link is sends me here...?











Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎


----------



## bumprunlogan

Watched the new Transformers movie at the theaters last night and the theater had no bass at all. The movie was good with tons of action scenes and most impotantly scenes where there may be low level bass. Including missile fires, explosions, gun fire and all the effects that would produce some Lfe. 

Can't wait for the blu ray.


----------



## digler84

i saw it thursday night, and although the local "ultra" theater isn't like home, i can still tell when it will be a good one on blu. it should end up being a solid performer for sure, and i can't wait for it either. if i had to guess, there should be about three massive bass sweeps that would be reference worthy, and plenty of other standard mid bass explosions to round it out. i'm not a real huge 3d fan either, but there was some very nice usage of it and really gave great depth to the movie. be warned though, it was almost 3 hours long! with previews and everything, i got to the theater at 9pm and i walked out at about 12:20am, lol. it just took them way too long to set up the new human characters at the very beginning, and it was pretty lame while they were doing so. once you get past that the story picked up nicely and wasn't too bad. worth checking out and owning for the sonics alone.


----------



## Prime316

I watched this movie yesterday. BTW, it's waaaay too long. As far as bass goes, it'll do well on home release but the movie itself had to be the worst in franchise history.


----------



## BCRSS

Has anyone seen this movie "The Terror Live"?
Friend has this and watched just a few scenes in it with the building falling and holy cow was great at his place. I will be ordering soon if the price comes down somewhat.


http://www.amazon.com/The-Terror-Li...7866944-8686544?ie=UTF8&qid=1404059890&sr=8-1


----------



## SvtFoci

bumprunlogan said:


> Watched the new Transformers movie at the theaters last night and the theater had no bass at all. The movie was good with tons of action scenes and most impotantly scenes where there may be low level bass. Including missile fires, explosions, gun fire and all the effects that would produce some Lfe.
> 
> Can't wait for the blu ray.


Saw the movie as well on friday, the sound was very well done as with others, but the movie for me was barely above the second one. Holy cow what a disaster, it is too long so poorly written. Stupidity level was turned up way high, and bumblebees temper tantrum was as horrible to see as the "scrotum" scene in the second one.


----------



## Emaych

Ray77085 said:


> Watched 3 days to Kill this past weekend and was happy with the BASS and overall a decent movie !!! However I was really impressed with this movie trailer that was on 3 days to kill and thought DAMUM http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Oculus-Blu-ray/103381/
> Hopefully it will hit hard just like the trailer did. Any thoughts ??


Yep. LOVED that trailer and watched a few times. Says nothing about the actual flick though. It is astonishing to me that filmmakers are quite well aware that presenting a movie with enormous low end helps sell it, but then give you a product that may have very little to stimulate your sub -- very bizarre.


----------



## Fatshaft

Watched Pompeii last night in 3D.

Unlike many here, I enjoyed it immensely.
The bass was just awesome...I was really glad the volcano kept spewing and brewing.
Just loved the rumble it lashed out...got a really good back massage especially the ending.

Very nice 3D too.


----------



## Ray77085

Emaych said:


> Yep. LOVED that trailer and watched a few times. Says nothing about the actual flick though. It is astonishing to me that filmmakers are quite well aware that presenting a movie with enormous low end helps sell it, but then give you a product that may have very little to stimulate your sub -- very bizarre.


Great !!
I was beginning to wonder if I was the only one who actually caught that monster bass trailer !!
I agree as I don't know how the movie will be either !!! Hopefully it will be on par with the movie The Conjuring as it had some slamming bass. 
So I guess we will find out on the release date of Aug 05, 2014 unless somebody post something prior.


----------



## wkingincharge

bumprunlogan said:


> Watched the new Transformers movie at the theaters last night and the theater had no bass at all. The movie was good with tons of action scenes and most impotantly scenes where there may be low level bass. Including missile fires, explosions, gun fire and all the effects that would produce some Lfe.
> 
> Can't wait for the blu ray.


I went to see this also at the local (fake max) and their speakers just struggled.This movie was not the best of the series my opinion but it should be a bass monster on blu ray at least I hope its not a filtered movie!!!


----------



## lefthandluke

watched "out of the furnace" last nite...had some nice bass moments, nothing demo-worthy, but everything just seemed to work as the soundtrack really put me in the movie


----------



## nube

If you've seen these, cast your votes for the bass execution in:

The Lego Movie

Jurassic Park

Thanks!


----------



## tvuong

So I revisited Hitman last night since there isn't any new movie with bass recently. The gun shots in this movie literally shook my chair. Enjoyed the movie also. How is Equilibrium bass wise? Planning to watch tonight.


----------



## raynist

tvuong said:


> So I revisited Hitman last night since there isn't any new movie with bass recently. The gun shots in this movie literally shook my chair. Enjoyed the movie also. How is Equilibrium bass wise? Planning to watch tonight.


I watched it also, bass was awesome!


----------



## tvuong

^^ Equilibrium, Ray?


----------



## raynist

tvuong said:


> ^^ Equilibrium, Ray?


Oops, no, Hitman.


----------



## AJ72

Kon Tiki is awesome for bass and a good movie to boot!


----------



## Kini62

Watched lone survivor last night. Pretty good movie and a very good soundtrack. Quite enjoyed it.


----------



## lfe man

tvuong said:


> So I revisited Hitman last night since there isn't any new movie with bass recently. The gun shots in this movie literally shook my chair. Enjoyed the movie also. How is Equilibrium bass wise? Planning to watch tonight.


 
Nothing special in bass on equilibrium what i remember, havent seen it years, good movie though. 


Talkin about new transformers movie, this is going to be new reference bass movie in this year. The end scenes was insanity, like 10 minutes(or how long it lasted?) of fotp barrel roll pressuration or similar on that huge spaceship sucking metal. Sadly the movie blows, like the rest of series.


----------



## digler84

agreed on TF. it is going to rock for sure.

on a side note, picked up a good day to die hard last week for $4.99 on amazon. what a fun ride, what a bass monster! i'd seen it before prior to my upgraded subs and remembered it being really good but dang...it shook the house from beginning to end. pretty tough to beat at $4.99 for sure!


----------



## dsrussell

Ray77085 said:


> Watched 3 days to Kill this past weekend and was happy with the BASS and overall a decent movie !!! However I was really impressed with this movie trailer that was on 3 days to kill and thought DAMUM http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Oculus-Blu-ray/103381/
> Hopefully it will hit hard just like the trailer did. Any thoughts ??


I have the blu-ray of "3 Days to Kill" and it's a surprising bass monster. When I saw it in the theater, the bass was decent, but nothing to write home about. The blu-ray was quite amazing. Will you like the movie? It's far too subjective to answer. Some people hated it. I thoroughly enjoyed it.

I felt "Lone Survivor" was an excellent movie, and it too is a bass monster.


----------



## popalock

Prediction:

EOT goes down to at least 20Hz with authority... 

The first 15-20 seconds of the opening scene I swear I heard the theater subs struggling... Sounded like they were trying, but...odd noises...

Going to be very interesting to see the charts. 

Got my fingers crossed because I really liked the movie, but I'd probably make the purchase regardless of extension... 



derrickdj1 said:


> I seen the Edge of Tomorrow with Tom Cruise at the local IMAX, that resetting of the day started to get a little long in the tooth, lol.


I was very conscious of this going into the movie, but I thought it did just enough to get the point across. I also noted SEVERAL opportunities for the director to be predictable, but I was kept guessing the whole time. 

Also, the acting was on point and the plot/character development was nicely done as well. 

Certified _FRESH_ son!!!!


----------



## cchunter

dsrussell said:


> I have the blu-ray of "3 Days to Kill" and it's a surprising bass monster. When I saw it in the theater, the bass was decent, but nothing to write home about. The blu-ray was quite amazing. Will you like the movie? It's far too subjective to answer. Some people hated it. I thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> I felt "Lone Survivor" was an excellent movie, and it too is a bass monster.


I thought 3 Days to Kill had some decent bass in it as well. I also enjoyed the movie and thought it was well done.


----------



## dominguez1

Watched HTTYD2 at a Cinemark Nexgen theater (non-3d).

This theater is less than a year old, so I thought it would have the latest and great audio and video.

At this theater, is was a complete disappointment. The bass was non-existent! 

I wonder if these theaters draw you in because they have the IMAX (XD) for a couple of movies where they have the state of the art sound and video, but scrimp on the rest of the theaters?

Very disappointed...good thing it was a good flick at least...


----------



## AJ72

"The first 15-20 seconds of the opening scene I swear I heard the theater subs struggling... Sounded like they were trying, but...odd noises..."

For a split second there I thought you were talking about your own theatre...... Got me excited! I thought "Hey if Popalocks theatre is struggling this is gonna be an awesome ride". Your subs don't struggle though do they? Looking forward to EOT after that review as well as Lone Survivor. 

Watched Valkyrie tonight which had a couple of good scenes but not really worth watching for the bass. Bass didn't sound all that realistic if that's possible? It was loud enough but not very dynamic sort of monotone.


----------



## laugsbach

dominguez1 said:


> At this theater, is was a complete disappointment. The bass was non-existent!


Thanks dom!

I have been meaning to try this theater out...maybe not now!


----------



## Bassment

lfe man said:


> Nothing special in bass on equilibrium what i remember, havent seen it years, good movie though.
> 
> 
> Talkin about new transformers movie, this is going to be new reference bass movie in this year. The end scenes was insanity, like 10 minutes(or how long it lasted?) of fotp barrel roll pressuration or similar on that huge spaceship sucking metal. Sadly the movie blows, like the rest of series.


It definitely could be one of the best bass movies ever, but it's all going to depend on the blu-ray mixing. They could filter it at 30 hz like avengers or man of steel and just completely ruin it.


----------



## dominguez1

laugsbach said:


> Thanks dom!
> 
> I have been meaning to try this theater out...maybe not now!


If you do, don't bother with the side theaters. I bet the xd theater is good...or at least I hope!


----------



## digler84

Finally watched Robocop today. I actually enjoyed it much more than i thought i would. Similar to the original, but still a bit of a fresh take on it. Bass wise, it had some cool moments...nothing super spectacular though. On that note though, there were also some moments that the bass didn't seem to match what was going on in the scene, and a few "sloppy" bass moments that could have not been there as well. Overall, pretty cool flick though.


----------



## ambesolman

digler84 said:


> Finally watched Robocop today. I actually enjoyed it much more than i thought i would. Similar to the original, but still a bit of a fresh take on it. Bass wise, it had some cool moments...nothing super spectacular though. On that note though, there were also some moments that the bass didn't seem to match what was going on in the scene, and a few "sloppy" bass moments that could have not been there as well. Overall, pretty cool flick though.



Only thing missing for me was the guy who got splattered after falling into the toxic waste


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎


----------



## Reefdvr27

popalock said:


> Prediction:
> 
> EOT goes down to at least 20Hz with authority...
> 
> The first 15-20 seconds of the opening scene I swear I heard the theater subs struggling... Sounded like they were trying, but...odd noises...
> 
> Going to be very interesting to see the charts.
> 
> Got my fingers crossed because I really liked the movie, but I'd probably make the purchase regardless of extension...
> 
> 
> 
> I was very conscious of this going into the movie, but I thought it did just enough to get the point across. I also noted SEVERAL opportunities for the director to be predictable, but I was kept guessing the whole time.
> 
> Also, the acting was on point and the plot/character development was nicely done as well.
> 
> Certified _FRESH_ son!!!!


 We went to the movies to see something, I forget what, but I heard constant bass coming from the theater next to us. I finally got up and walked out to see what was playing and it was EOT. Another movie was Godzilla. I am really looking forward to the fall, there is a nice lineup of movies that should be coming in by late August. I actually have skipped out on seeing allot of these movies because I will be buying them on release day. Looking forward to XMen, Edge of Tomorrow, Godzilla and HTTYD2. We seen HTTYD2 in the theater and it was ok, but the soundstage is so bad in out theater that I cannot tell if it was good or not. The movie was just OK.


----------



## Bassment

The ENTIRE duration of days of future past all I could hear was bass coming from the theater beside me playing godzilla. DOFP had no bass, hopefully it's because it's lower than theaters can play


----------



## Reefdvr27

Bassment said:


> The ENTIRE duration of days of future past all I could hear was bass coming from the theater beside me playing godzilla. DOFP had no bass, hopefully it's because it's lower than theaters can play


 Our local theater here sucks for sound. They really need to get ahold the likes of Danley sound labs, JTR or Seaton sound and get some good speakers in there. You would really think that any theater would do everything possible to give an incredible theater experience and make you want to come back. My theater only made me want to build my own theater.


----------



## Bassment

Reefdvr27 said:


> Our local theater here sucks for sound. They really need to get ahold the likes of Danley sound labs, JTR or Seaton sound and get some good speakers in there. You would really think that any theater would do everything possible to give an incredible theater experience and make you want to come back. My theater only made me want to build my own theater.


The sound of the theater is quite good, it's just that physics limits the bass so that 30 or 40 hz is about the lowest it can play. Godzilla probably has really loud 30 hz, which is quite hard to stop from leaking unless they build like 40 inch thick cement walls between the theaters.


----------



## digler84

Bassment said:


> DOFP had no bass, hopefully it's because it's lower than theaters can play


i'm guessing this is the case, because in the theater that i saw DOFP you could tell there is some low stuff throughout the movie. it was an "ultra" theater, and i could sense some low end, it just wasn't very powerful. totally expected, but the fact i noticed anything at all tells me it should end up being a fantastic blu.


----------



## nube

If you've seen *Beowulf*, it needs some tiebreaker votes at Data-Bass. 

Reefdvr27, didn't you say you were gonna vote on *The Lego Movie*? What'd you think of it?  While I may have called the poll, it remains open for you to vote, so if the execution score or recommendation changes, we'll update it. No hanging chads, fixed recounts, Supreme Court decisions or voting improprieties here!


----------



## Fatshaft

Any charts on Noah and Transcendence out there?

Deciding which to watch this weekend

Thanks


----------



## lefthandluke

I realize this is a "movie" thread, but I gotta pass this on...


I was watching the Smithsonian channel last nite, a show called "the elephant king"...a documentary.


when the elephants interacted they emitted a very low, guttural growl that vibrated the room...I looked and my MV was at -28.


I quickly cranked it up to -15 and it shook the room...VERY cool effect


i only use my buttkicker with my oppo player...but my suspended riser was vibrating!


I don't know if it was foley effect or the actual elephant vocal, but it was alotta fun!


I remember the belt-driven contra-bass being invented to mimic the elephant way back in the 90's I believe...


I can see why...


my subs don't do much below 16hz, so i imagine most of this energy was in the 20hz range...but it was strong 




check this out if you get a chance


----------



## cchunter

I voted 5 for Beowulf. I watched it awhile back and the bass is huge. I also bought it sometime ago. Well worth it IMO.


----------



## AJ72

Beowulf a five for me too. Cool movie.


----------



## AJ72

Lone Survivor. Oh man...... Everything I expected it to be five stars all the way for bass. Brilliant brilliant bass flick. Movie floored me in the end.


----------



## mungee

TomC1315 said:


> "Finding Nemo" ... WOW !
> 
> Great LFE throughout the movie, along with an overall fine soundtrack, and then the "tapping on the fish tank scene" ... what a sound !
> A dozen taps in all ...
> 
> That scene is right at the beginning of chapter 25, for easy replay ... it sounded incredible from my SVS PC12plus
> View attachment 118306


This movie has been part of my HT evolution over the past decade or so. I have gone through five subs...two houses and two kids with this movie.

While I like the "Darla scene" a lot I think the scene inside the whale "...he wants us to go to the back of his throat, or he wants a root beer float" is more impressive.

Maybe its just me or my subs are better that all of yours.


----------



## Killer_Nads

Hello guys,

Long time home cinema user here, but brand new in experiencing LFE. 

Ive just ordered my first ever Tactile Transducers (The Crowsons), should be arriving in the next few days if all goes well and ill have them set up by the weeks end!

I honestly can not wait to try them out, very excited. Im hoping that they add a whole new dimension to my movie watching, yes my current sub can shake up my whole house, however i can not experience it at that volume 99% of the time, as my movie watching is at nigh time and gaming is during the day.

Hence, i almost always miss out on the sub moments in movies  Which is why I'm now even more enthusiastic about installing the crowsons!

Anyhow, i think I've got a fairly good idea of what demos to try out first with the transducers. But i wanted to know from you guys if theres any that I've left out of my list? 

The crowsons will go as low down as 1Hz, so I'm eagerly awaiting to try movies out that go down to 5Hz such as Cloverfield etc...

Anyway heres the list of movies I've selected so far:

*Seen In the Past*
Cloverfield
War of the worlds
Cast Away
Tron 3D
Dredd 3D
Project X
Mr & Mrs Smith
Immortals
Evil Dead (2013)
Pacific Rim 3D
World War Z
28 Weeks Later

*Never Seen Before*
The Conjuring
War Horse
Ender’s Game
The Golden Compass
Brave

PS:- Im a huge horror movie fan, so if you have any recommendations in that category (that would really scare me with the Bass) it would be even more helpful. But generally i watch all genre of movies.

Thank you


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Pulse
The conjuring
The haunting

To name a few


----------



## bumprunlogan

Try the exorcism of Emily rose.


----------



## cchunter

Brian Fineberg said:


> Pulse
> The conjuring
> The haunting
> 
> To name a few


I thought you were scared to watch horror movies?


----------



## Killer_Nads

Thanks for the suggestions guys, ill try conjuring and exorcism of Emily rose as i have not seen any of those.

Also which The Haunting do you mean? Is it the latest one i think that released in 2007 or something?


----------



## wth718

Both Last Exorcisms, Rec 2, World War Z (not a ton of bass, but one very notable scene).


----------



## Killer_Nads

wth718 said:


> Both Last Exorcisms, Rec 2, World War Z (not a ton of bass, but one very notable scene).


ok thanks, i doubt i could sit through horror movies I've seen before again such as pulse, 1st last exorcism and rec 2 just for the bass moments!

However, i wouldn't mind watching movies such as world war z, i am legend (a fav of mine).

I am yet to see Last Exoricism part 2 even though I've owned it for a while now, so thats a good choice! Also yet to watch my copy of Mama! Hopefully thats got something worth watching in it too!


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Has anyone seen the movie Vehicle 19 starring paul walker? I watched it a few days ago, on low volume however the movie seemed to have a ton of bass! Might be one to rewatch with the crowsons when i get it!


----------



## ambesolman

Killer_Nads said:


> ok thanks, i doubt i could sit through horror movies I've seen before again such as pulse, 1st last exorcism and rec 2 just for the bass moments!
> 
> 
> 
> However, i wouldn't mind watching movies such as world war z, i am legend (a fav of mine).
> 
> 
> 
> I am yet to see Last Exoricism part 2 even though I've owned it for a while now, so thats a good choice! Also yet to watch my copy of Mama! Hopefully thats got something worth watching in it too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the movie Vehicle 19 starring paul walker? I watched it a few days ago, on low volume however the movie seemed to have a ton of bass! Might be one to rewatch with the crowsons when i get it!



You DEFINITELY need to re watch Pulse! I has one of the best bass scene stowed the end whenever she's in the server room. It's repeated bass sweeps that're great. Just get it cheap and FF to that chapter, it's worth it!


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Killer_Nads said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Long time home cinema user here, but brand new in experiencing LFE.
> 
> Ive just ordered my first ever Tactile Transducers (The Crowsons), should be arriving in the next few days if all goes well and ill have them set up by the weeks end!
> 
> I honestly can not wait to try them out, very excited. Im hoping that they add a whole new dimension to my movie watching, yes my current sub can shake up my whole house, however i can not experience it at that volume 99% of the time, as my movie watching is at nigh time and gaming is during the day.
> 
> Hence, i almost always miss out on the sub moments in movies  Which is why I'm now even more enthusiastic about installing the crowsons!
> 
> Anyhow, i think I've got a fairly good idea of what demos to try out first with the transducers. But i wanted to know from you guys if theres any that I've left out of my list?
> 
> The crowsons will go as low down as 1Hz, so I'm eagerly awaiting to try movies out that go down to 5Hz such as Cloverfield etc...
> 
> Anyway heres the list of movies I've selected so far:
> 
> *Seen In the Past*
> Cloverfield
> War of the worlds
> Cast Away
> Tron 3D
> Dredd 3D
> Project X
> Mr & Mrs Smith
> Immortals
> Evil Dead (2013)
> Pacific Rim 3D
> World War Z
> 28 Weeks Later
> 
> *Never Seen Before*
> The Conjuring
> War Horse
> Ender’s Game
> The Golden Compass
> Brave
> 
> PS:-* Im a huge horror movie fan*, so if you have any recommendations in that category (that would really scare me with the Bass) it would be even more helpful. But generally i watch all genre of movies.
> 
> Thank you



One horror flick I have heard has wonderful bass is Dr. Frankensteins Army, I haven't seen it yet but it will be in my Oct pile. Since you like Horror movies you can join us over here as well!

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/44-mo...s-horror-blood-guts-gore-zombies-too-350.html


----------



## Killer_Nads

ambesolman said:


> You DEFINITELY need to re watch Pulse! I has one of the best bass scene stowed the end whenever she's in the server room. It's repeated bass sweeps that're great. Just get it cheap and FF to that chapter, it's worth it!
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎


Hahaha ok mate im not really on for watching whole movies just for one scene! However its been a very long time since i saw pulse, so will try check it out! Thanks

Ps: anyone seen silent house? I saw the spanish original last year and it had lots of huge bass scenes! Wondering if the english one is similar? It is that type of film though!!!


----------



## eNoize

Personally, love the film and immensely entertained by it. Then again, I love everything from Darren Aronofsky. Fantastic soundtrack with satisfying activity in the rears. Bass is not quite as spectacular as the images suggest, but it's deep and palpable with a couple moments that hit below 30Hz effectively.










00.47.05 - 00.47.25









*The Battle for the Ark*

01.16.04 - 01.16.10









01.16.20 - 01.16.40









01.18.50 - 01.19.13









*The Tidal Wave*

01.20.18 - 01.21.15


----------



## nube

eNoize said:


> Personally, love the film and immensely entertained by it. Then again, I love everything from Darren Aronofsky. Fantastic soundtrack with satisfying activity in the rears. Bass is not quite as spectacular as the images suggest, but it's deep and palpable with a couple moments that hit below 30Hz effectively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 00.47.05 - 00.47.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Battle for the Ark*
> 
> 01.16.04 - 01.16.10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01.16.20 - 01.16.40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01.18.50 - 01.19.13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Tidal Wave*
> 
> 01.20.18 - 01.21.15


Enois,

Most of your pics aren't showing up.  

Are you crediting maxmercy and Data-Bass.com with the measurements method on your paid review site HighDefDigest.com yet? As you know, maxmercy and Data-Bass.com don't make any money from this as it was purely an interesting and voluntary effort.

I would love to see that requested attribution & linkage to them on every graph you produce for the HighDefDigest.com commercial review site considering the personal instruction & tutorial you received, not to mention my multiple requests for this. You know what they say - it's the right thing to do.


----------



## SXRDISBEST

ambesolman said:


> You DEFINITELY need to re watch Pulse! I has one of the best bass scene stowed the end whenever she's in the server room. It's repeated bass sweeps that're great. Just get it cheap and FF to that chapter, it's worth it!
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎


Which Pulse movie are you talking about? There are several with that title between 2001 and 2006 on Netflix. AND they're all horror movies!


----------



## V.X.Donique

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0454919/


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

SXRDISBEST said:


> Which Pulse movie are you talking about? There are several with that title between 2001 and 2006 on Netflix. AND they're all horror movies!




Oh my. All of this time I thought that classification was for horrible movies!


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

nube said:


> Enois,
> 
> Most of your pics aren't showing up.
> 
> Are you crediting maxmercy and Data-Bass.com with the measurements method on your paid review site HighDefDigest.com yet? As you know, maxmercy and Data-Bass.com don't make any money from this as it was purely an interesting and voluntary effort.
> 
> I would love to see that requested attribution & linkage to them on every graph you produce for the HighDefDigest.com commercial review site considering the personal instruction & tutorial you received, not to mention my multiple requests for this. You know what they say - it's the right thing to do.




Unless eNoize uses charts taken direct from the Data-Bass site, he owes them nothing at all. There is nothing that is proprietary to charts shown on the Data-Bass.com site that anyone can not duplicate with their own settings and methods.


----------



## nube

Answering several PMs asking for the methodology, technique, tips, and specific settings, I helped him start measuring and graphing this stuff. My only stipulation in helping him was that if he was going to use it on paid reviews, he need to give attribution of the method and technique to maxmercy and Data-Bass.com. I asked for nothing else, but I did request this multiple times. 

Thusfar, there has been no attribution, which is why I made it public - the noncommercial creator of this methodology and technique is a part of the internet record for all to see, as is the Data-Bass.com database of these measurements, and any of their innovations should be properly attributed and credited.

It's a matter of character and integrity, both of which are in seemingly short supply these days.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

nube said:


> Answering several PMs asking for the methodology, technique, tips, and specific settings, I helped him start measuring and graphing this stuff. My only stipulation in helping him was that if he was going to use it on paid reviews, he need to give attribution of the method and technique to maxmercy and Data-Bass.com. I asked for nothing else, but I did request this multiple times.
> 
> Thusfar, there has been no attribution, which is why I made it public - the noncommercial creator of this methodology and technique is a part of the internet record for all to see, as is the Data-Bass.com database of these measurements, and any of their innovations should be properly attributed and credited.
> 
> It's a matter of character and integrity, both of which are in seemingly short supply these days.




I thought that the Data-Bass site was designed to be a secret meeting place for the "objective movie bass" crowd?

Anyhow, I see nothing that M. Enois Duarte has authored at the High-Def Digest that is related to your "complaint". Do you have any link to back up your claim that any "attribution" is needed for anything that was posted at the Data-Bass site?

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/reviews_reviewer.html?page=53


----------



## V.X.Donique

Ok, 


This pique my interest. I just went to the High-Def review site. So is eNoize using what he just posted here (Noah review) with graphs and all on that site? I'm still tooling around that site looking for the infringement, my apologies.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

V.X.Donique said:


> Ok,
> 
> 
> This pique my interest. I just went to the High-Def review site. So is eNoize using what he just posted here (Noah review) with graphs and all on that site? I'm still tooling around that site looking for the infringement, my apologies.



You will not find any "infingement" on that site, so you will have to look a long time.

A sample review with a rare FR chart:

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/11863/pompeii.html


----------



## V.X.Donique

Ah, thanks. I thought I was going crazy.


----------



## raynist

Any graph of Rio 2 yet?

Seems like really low levels. Running at -10 right now and it sounds like most movies at -20.


----------



## Fatshaft

Sabotage...very disappointed with the sound...almost NO bass!


----------



## bori

Fatshaft said:


> Sabotage...very disappointed with the sound...almost NO bass!


The only bass in that movie was the intro.


----------



## discone

Thank you for the link. Being this is a thread for Bass movies can you let us know which ones fit that criteria?


----------



## wth718

bori said:


> The only bass in that movie was the intro.


There was a little something when 



Spoiler



Arnold's character blew up the money


----------



## discone

I see the post above my last post has dissappered. It had a link for the Bollywood movie site. I'm hoping a Mod took it out as it did not pertain to this site and I thought it was strange it got posted on this thread.


----------



## AJ72

Live Free or Die Hard was full of bass highlights for me. Gave the Caps a good workout.


----------



## AJ72

Wow is it the new site or has this thread gone quiet of late? Just watched Sherlock Holmes and thought the bass was great in it. Recommend. Must admit I've found adjusting to the new site slightly annoying.


----------



## Mongo171

AJ72 said:


> Wow is it the new site or has this thread gone quiet of late? Just watched Sherlock Holmes and thought the bass was great in it. Recommend. Must admit I've found adjusting to the new site slightly annoying.


I can't get used to the Klipsch forum on its website. Haven't posted there since the change.


----------



## mogrub

Yup. Another factor is the usual summer lull, higher % of folks away from home and not in their usual routine.


----------



## Kini62

Watched The Raid 2 last week. Pretty good movie and good bass. Nothing overwhelming but it was a fun ride. 

Watched the new Robocop last night. A liked the movie quite a bit. It was better than I thought it was going to be going in. IMO it had a great all around sound track. Good bass in the right spots at the right time. One of the better soundtracks so far this year.


----------



## audiofan1

AJ72 said:


> Wow is it the new site or has this thread gone quiet of late? Just watched Sherlock Holmes and thought the bass was great in it. Recommend. Must admit I've found adjusting to the new site slightly annoying.


I noticed as well, i'm not sure what it is as most of the bugs have been worked out . I'm just not as compelled for some reason, it's just lost that something that made it my favorite place to post


----------



## ambesolman

audiofan1 said:


> I noticed as well, i'm not sure what it is as most of the bugs have been worked out . I'm just not as compelled for some reason, it's just lost that something that made it my favorite place to post



+1


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎


----------



## atad

Need for Speed sounds pretty good to me, feels like it goes low.


----------



## Hopinater

AJ72 said:


> Wow is it the new site or has this thread gone quiet of late? Just watched Sherlock Holmes and thought the bass was great in it. Recommend. Must admit I've found adjusting to the new site slightly annoying.


I've noticed the same thing. For me I haven't had as much time to post but when I do have time I often don't post because I find the new site a tad bit annoying. Really missing the old site. 

I really like Sherlock Holmes for the movie itself and its bass as well.


----------



## ambesolman

Hopinater said:


> I've noticed the same thing. For me I haven't had as much time to post but when I do have time I often don't post because I find the new site a tad bit annoying. Really missing the old site.
> 
> I really like Sherlock Holmes for the movie itself and its bass as well.



It's been pretty useless on safari, so I'm using tapatalk which hasn't been bad at all.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎


----------



## Iggster

I agree with the above posters 

A
Sabotage not much bass
Same with Rio 2

I watched transcendence and it had some spots of allot of bass 


Same with need for speed


----------



## tvuong

Watched Mr.Brooks rated 4 stars here and was very disappointed with bass. There was one or two scenes with short gun shots. That was about it. It might be beneficial to have a 'movies with quantity bass' thread.


----------



## Bassment

yeah I have no idea why Mr. Brooks is even on here. It has a cool gun fight demo scene though, but doesn't belong on a list like this.

This thread's dead because barely any movies come out on blu-ray right now. Wait till September when summer movies start coming out and it will pick up again.


----------



## therealdjnugz

raynist said:


> Any graph of Rio 2 yet?
> 
> Seems like really low levels. Running at -10 right now and it sounds like most movies at -20.


Glad someone else noticed this! The review on bluray.com gave the audio track a perfect score and was "reference quality" which was crazy to me. No bass! I literally thought my subwoofers were turned off or something was wrong with my set up. I had to stop the blu ray and put another movie in to make sure everything was working. I even thought maybe somehow I got a defective disc. It was if there was no LFE track, just a little bass from the crossover point until the very end with the bulldozers and even that wasn't impressive. It just let me know the bass sucked. I was very disappointed with the movie in the bass department. I know it's a kids movie, but that's no excuse to have no bass. Many animated films have superb bass.


----------



## raynist

therealdjnugz said:


> Glad someone else noticed this! The review on bluray.com gave the audio track a perfect score and was "reference quality" which was crazy to me. No bass! I literally thought my subwoofers were turned off or something was wrong with my set up. I had to stop the blu ray and put another movie in to make sure everything was working. I even thought maybe somehow I got a defective disc. It was if there was no LFE track, just a little bass from the crossover point until the very end with the bulldozers and even that wasn't impressive. It just let me know the bass sucked. I was very disappointed with the movie in the bass department. I know it's a kids movie, but that's no excuse to have no bass. Many animated films have superb bass.


I bailed on the movie pretty quickly, my wife and daughter watched the whole thing. I know overall the levels were low, not just the bass. I will have to watch it some time to see how the bass is.


----------



## Toe

therealdjnugz said:


> Glad someone else noticed this! The review on bluray.com gave the audio track a perfect score and was "reference quality" which was crazy to me. No bass! I literally thought my subwoofers were turned off or something was wrong with my set up. I had to stop the blu ray and put another movie in to make sure everything was working. I even thought maybe somehow I got a defective disc. It was if there was no LFE track, just a little bass from the crossover point until the very end with the bulldozers and even that wasn't impressive. It just let me know the bass sucked. I was very disappointed with the movie in the bass department. I know it's a kids movie, but that's no excuse to have no bass. Many animated films have superb bass.


Well, if the audio is limp, it should still impress from a visual standpoint at least which is what I am looking forward to most with this one from a technical perspective.


----------



## therealdjnugz

Toe said:


> Well, if the audio is limp, it should still impress from a visual standpoint at least which is what I am looking forward to most with this one from a technical perspective.


It looked great. The rest of the audio was great,just not the bass.


----------



## Torqdog

These movies have been discussed before but with 17k plus posts here, I figured I'd ask. We just picked up two Transformers movies, "Revenge of the Fallen" and Dark of the Moon". We found them at Costco for $9.99 ea.

How do they rate bass wise? Bluray.com gives them extremely high marks for the overall audio track.


----------



## Torqdog

These movies have been discussed before but with 17k plus posts here, I figured I'd ask. We just picked up two Transformers movies, "Revenge of the Fallen" and Dark of the Moon". We found them at Costco for $9.99 ea.

How do they rate bass wise? Bluray.com gives them extremely high marks for the overall audio track.


----------



## cchunter

Torqdog said:


> These movies have been discussed before but with 17k plus posts here, I figured I'd ask. We just picked up two Transformers movies, "Revenge of the Fallen" and Dark of the Moon". We found them at Costco for $9.99 ea.
> 
> How do they rate bass wise? Bluray.com gives them extremely high marks for the overall audio track.


Oh both them movies rock audio wise.


----------



## nube

Torqdog:

Data-Bass.com 

Also, while you're there, vote on the poll threads for some of the new measurements. A few need votes before I can call the polls.


----------



## Torqdog

Thanks nube......heading over there now.


----------



## AJ72

Dark of the Moon is action packed and full of bass. An enjoyable ride. It's one movie where I don't run the bass hot as the recording seems hot enough. Data-bass, as mentioned previously, should reveal the LFE recording level.


----------



## AJ72

Abraham Lincoln Vampire Slayer, strange but had some decent LFE at times. Maybe a touch repetitive.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Bassment said:


> yeah I have no idea why Mr. Brooks is even on here. It has a cool gun fight demo scene though, but doesn't belong on a list like this.
> 
> This thread's dead because barely any movies come out on blu-ray right now. Wait till September when summer movies start coming out and it will pick up again.


You are not kidding, there has been nothing. I read that Httyd2 will not be out till December. Allot of the others are slated for October and November. I have not bought anything in weeks. I have actually been picking up concert blu rays instead. I know Noah comes out next week, I will be grabbing that as I want to see it, as does my wife.


----------



## wadec22

just watched Battle Los Angeles for the first time(was testing out my new PSA XS15se). I know it's a cheesy B-Movie, but not only did I enjoy the hell out of the bass, I thought it was a pretty good flick.


----------



## discone

wadec22 said:


> just watched Battle Los Angeles for the first time(was testing out my new PSA XS15se). I know it's a cheesy B-Movie, but not only did I enjoy the hell out of the bass, I thought it was a pretty good flick.


Congrat's on new sub! Enjoy!!! 

+1 I just watched it a couple of weeks ago and enjoyed it all. Supposed to get The Incredible Hulk tomorrow (2008). Even though it's been a slow summer for Bass movie's there is still a lot on the list I have not seen or need to watch again now that my sub is better then old one.


----------



## popalock

Just watched Lucy at my local Atmos theater...


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Congrat's on new sub! Enjoy!!!
> 
> +1 I just watched it a couple of weeks ago and enjoyed it all. Supposed to get The Incredible Hulk tomorrow (2008). Even though it's been a slow summer for Bass movie's there is still a lot on the list I have not seen or need to watch again now that my sub is better then old one.


Throw in Pulse the server room scene for a serious sub work out !!! You will give your sub a work out as well with T.I.H


----------



## Ray77085

popalock said:


> Just watch Lucy at my local Atmos theater...


Well What Ya Think--?


----------



## wadec22

Ray77085 said:


> Throw in Pulse the server room scene for a serious sub work out !!! You will give your sub a work out as well with T.I.H


My wife won't watch scary movies and I won't watch them solo.


----------



## Mongo171

popalock said:


> Just watched Lucy at my local Atmos theater...


Splain it to us...


----------



## popalock

Mongo171 said:


> Splain it to us...


It was...beyond my comprehension...









Decent eye candy. Seems like there might be some decent bass in some areas. 

Overall, I'd agree with rotten tomatoes at around 60%. Kind of a weak plot line in general. All things considered, I'd say it would be worth renting... 

Atmos did NOT blow me away. If it added anything, it was subtle at best... Heck, the theater empolyees were having trouble telling me if it was even processed in Atmos format... Kinda ridiculous.


----------



## ambesolman

But would you rent it after already seeing it in the theater?


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎


----------



## popalock

ambesolman said:


> But would you rent it after already seeing it in the theater?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎


I might not be the best person to ask that question. 

If the graphs came back as being unfiltered---and there were a few epic bass reference scenes that dug down super low---I would buy the movie. 

If the graphs come back as being uneventful, I wouldn't bother renting since I've already seen it.

One thing I noticed about the movie is that you can definitely sense some of that Luc Besson flavor that was present in the 5th Element. The movie really wasn't what I was expecting... Pretty random at times. 

Meh, Scarlett Jo used to have a crush on me, so I try to support her films when I have the time.


----------



## ambesolman

popalock said:


> I might not be the best person to ask that question.
> 
> 
> 
> If the graphs came back as being unfiltered---and there were a few epic bass reference scenes that dug down super low---I would buy the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> If the graphs come back as being uneventful, I wouldn't bother renting since I've already seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I noticed about the movie is that you can definitely sense some of that Luc Besson flavor that was present in the 5th Element. The movie really wasn't what I was expecting... Pretty random at times.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, Scarlett Jo used to have a crush on me, so I try to support her films when I have the time.



Nice of you to throw some pity her way


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎


----------



## Ray77085

wadec22 said:


> My wife won't watch scary movies and I won't watch them solo.


Well,
Skip as in fast forward to the sever room scene !! It's not that scary of a movie overall, but that server room scene is a bass monster that will make or break your sub and or subs (LOL)....


----------



## Mongo171

Ray77085 said:


> Well,
> Skip as in fast forward to the sever room scene !! It's not that scary of a movie overall, but that server room scene is a bass monster that will make or break your sub and or subs (LOL)....


You left out outlets, wires and the breaker box. Might have to toss in the entire grid, depending on watt (


----------



## AJ72

All is Lost was a good bass hit. The thing I learnt from the movie is that no matter what you've forgotten to do in preparation for a potentially deadly storm at sea make sure you have a shave before it hits.


----------



## Ray77085

Mongo171 said:


> You left out outlets, wires and the breaker box. Might have to toss in the entire grid, depending on watt (


----------



## Ray77085

AJ72 said:


> All is Lost was a good bass hit. The thing I learnt from the movie is that no matter what you've forgotten to do in preparation for a potentially deadly storm at sea make sure you have a shave before it hits.


I tried my best to watch it, just because of the bass, but I could not hang. Ended up nodding off at times only to snap out of it once the bass hit. 
Once and done for me on that movie. However I'm going to crank the Tom Hanks movie Cast Away just for the plane crash scene as I have yet to watch with my current set up.


----------



## Ray77085

Transcendence Blu-ray
Any input on this movie for Bass ? The trailer seems to have some deep bass going on or is it trailer trickery ? Based on the trailer the movie appears to be something decent to watch.


----------



## McStyvie

AJ72 said:


> All is Lost was a good bass hit. The thing I learnt from the movie is that no matter what you've forgotten to do in preparation for a potentially deadly storm at sea make sure you have a shave before it hits.


I just skipped to the bass scenes. They were good,.movie was horrid. I am not a sailor, but I do know that I would not sit in the hold as my ship is being rolled around... Would be out there trying to steer it INTO the waves. Meh.


----------



## laugsbach

Ray77085 said:


> Based on the trailer the movie appears to be something decent to watch.


I enjoyed it but nothing special on the bass front...that said, our group watched this right after Lone Survivor and that might have clouded my judgement...


----------



## Ray77085

laugsbach said:


> I enjoyed it but nothing special on the bass front...that said, our group watched this right after Lone Survivor and that might have clouded my judgement...


OK,
I will check it out later then, as in wait for REDBOX. I will agree that it very well could have a lot with judgement after watching LS as that movie has some monster-est gun shots and surround sound.


----------



## Ray77085

Ray77085 said:


> Well,
> Looks like I'm going to add Hitman and Max Payne to the, do watch list !!


Just finished both today back to back and both are really decent movies !! I have never watched either one.
To my surprise Olga kurylenko played in both. Same good looking lady that played in my all time favorite film to date Oblivion !!!
No really deep extension bass in either but full of good bass from start to finish. 
Saturday night gave 300 rise of an empire a spin and boy what a disappointment with this film. W.T.H happened ? Bass was good but man the overall film was nothing compared to the original 300 !!
Oh well not a bad weekend overall.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> Throw in Pulse the server room scene for a serious sub work out !!! You will give your sub a work out as well with T.I.H


Yes I keep hearing about the movie Pulse with the server room and will be adding it to the queue. 

Just finished with T.I.H. and thought it gave the sub and I both a workout. If they give Mark Ruffalo a solo film for T.I.H. I can only hope they give it the bass treatment also.


----------



## wadec22

just finished Horton Hears a Who. Great bass throughout.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Yes I keep hearing about the movie Pulse with the server room and will be adding it to the queue.
> 
> Just finished with T.I.H. and thought it gave the sub and I both a workout. If they give Mark Ruffalo a solo film for T.I.H. I can only hope they give it the bass treatment also.


NICE !!!
Yep, T.I.H is indeed a bass monster. I have watched it several times with no disappointments.
Be sure to post your thoughts on Pulse(server room scene) as that is one of the lowest deepest bass sweeps that I have heard on my system. It is a Monster !!!! Every time I watch I'm like


----------



## AJ72

McStyvie said:


> I just skipped to the bass scenes. They were good,.movie was horrid. I am not a sailor, but I do know that I would not sit in the hold as my ship is being rolled around... Would be out there trying to steer it INTO the waves. Meh.


Agreed. Not normally one to spoil a film but I would be doing a favour here by giving away the ending....... Which I won't because I never actually finished it. Sums it up pretty well. Kon Tiki is an excellent movie if the "sea is what yer feel like watchin". Better bass too.


----------



## AJ72

McStyvie said:


> I just skipped to the bass scenes. They were good,.movie was horrid. I am not a sailor, but I do know that I would not sit in the hold as my ship is being rolled around... Would be out there trying to steer it INTO the waves. Meh.


Agreed. Not normally one to spoil a film but I would be doing a favour here by giving away the ending....... Which I won't because I never actually finished it. Sums it up pretty well. Kon Tiki is an excellent movie if the "sea is what yer feel like watchin". Better bass too IMO.


----------



## basshead81

discone said:


> Yes I keep hearing about the movie Pulse with the server room and will be adding it to the queue.
> 
> Just finished with T.I.H. and thought it gave the sub and I both a workout. If they give Mark Ruffalo a solo film for T.I.H. I can only hope they give it the bass treatment also.


You know it is good when Josh Ricci(@ Data-bass.com) uses it for testing when he reviews and performs cea2010 measurements.


----------



## Homebrew101

discone said:


> Yes I keep hearing about the movie Pulse with the server room and will be adding it to the queue.
> 
> Just finished with T.I.H. and thought it gave the sub and I both a workout. If they give Mark Ruffalo a solo film for T.I.H. I can only hope they give it the bass treatment also.


I also have a PSA XV15 (not se though) I don't this sub hits low enough for that server scene, i.e. you might be disapointed


----------



## Bassment

the server scene is only 20 hz


----------



## MKtheater

16-18hz.


----------



## Bassment

true, I guess it's more like 16-21 hz. But the XV15 should be pretty flat to 19-20 hz in room, and is 1 dB down at 18 and only 3 dB down at 16 hz. Will still be really impressive on it.


----------



## MKtheater

Bassment said:


> true, I guess it's more like 16-21 hz. But the XV15 should be pretty flat to 19-20 hz in room, and is 1 dB down at 18 and only 3 dB down at 16 hz. Will still be really impressive on it.


When Pulse first came out many people were bottoming out their SVS PB13 ultras so I would be careful. Once they put it in 15hz mode I think they were OK, the 20hz mode was bottoming.


----------



## Mongo171

MKtheater said:


> When Pulse first came out many people were bottoming out their SVS PB13 ultras so I would be careful. Once they put it in 15hz mode I think they were OK, the 20hz mode was bottoming.


It's the other way around. It pushes a lot of air and needs all ports open.


----------



## MKtheater

No, it had to do with the port tune, the ultra in 20hz mode during pulse had the drivers in free air, in 15hz tune the SVS is fine.


----------



## cjrubes

Homebrew101 said:


> I also have a PSA XV15 (not se though) I don't this sub hits low enough for that server scene, i.e. you might be disapointed



The XV15 hits low enough for the server scene. I've watched it a few times with my XV15 and it sounds quite good...it has no problems pumping it out.


----------



## Ray77085

cjrubes said:


> The XV15 hits low enough for the server scene. I've watched it a few times with my XV15 and it sounds quite good...it has no problems pumping it out.


There you go !!! Pulse server room scene is nothing but awesomeness !!!!
No granted I have 4-subs, 1 in each corner and the HT room is on the 2nd floor. Room is 19'x 20', so with that sever room scene stuff gets pretty crazy with the bass in a good way.


----------



## discone

wadec22 said:


> just finished Horton Hears a Who. Great bass throughout.


I've been waiting for the grandson's next weekend stay to watch that one. Thank's for the heads up on bass. The last time he was over got to watch Finding Nemo and that was good.



Homebrew101 said:


> I also have a PSA XV15 (not se though) I don't this sub hits low enough for that server scene, i.e. you might be disapointed


I own a SVS PB-2000 and not the PSA XV15. I guess from what's been posted we both will not be let down by that scene as both our sub's should play it.  I enjoy the bass my sub give's me knowing I may not get to feel much more past what it's rated for like the Irene scene from B.H.D. 



Ray77085 said:


> There you go !!! Pulse server room scene is nothing but awesomeness !!!!
> No granted I have 4-subs, 1 in each corner and the HT room is on the 2nd floor. Room is 19'x 20', so with that sever room scene stuff gets pretty crazy with the bass in a good way.


OK with all the talk, Pulse has now been bumped up to the #2 spot in the queue under The Lone Survivor which still has a long wait on it. I should get it some time soon and will post how many smiles it gave me. I'm sure you can really enjoy that scene.


----------



## nube

Pulse is such a bad movie that you're probably better off simply downloading one of the demo discs via torrent and watching the scene in question. That way, you won't have to suffer through the crime that calls itself a movie.


----------



## Bassment

I think it's worth it to watch it through once.... builds anticipation so much after the entire bad movie for the bass scene that it just sounds heavenly


----------



## Mongo171

MKtheater said:


> No, it had to do with the port tune, the ultra in 20hz mode during pulse had the drivers in free air, in 15hz tune the SVS is fine.


Then there is something wrong with my PC13-Ultra. At 16Hz tuning, I get chuffing. It still chuffs at 20Hz, but barely noticeable.


----------



## ambesolman

Pulse scene sounds awesome on my hsu vtf3 in 16hz mode
Can't wait to hear what it sounds like after I get done building my DO SI 18 sub


----------



## AJ72

discone said:


> I've been waiting for the grandson's next weekend stay to watch that one. Thank's for the heads up on bass. The last time he was over got to watch Finding Nemo and that was good.
> 
> 
> 
> I own a SVS PB-2000 and not the PSA XV15. I guess from what's been posted we both will not be let down by that scene as both our sub's should play it.  I enjoy the bass my sub give's me knowing I may not get to feel much more past what it's rated for like the Irene scene from B.H.D.
> 
> 
> 
> OK with all the talk, Pulse has now been bumped up to the #2 spot in the queue under The Lone Survivor which still has a long wait on it. I should get it some time soon and will post how many smiles it gave me. I'm sure you can really enjoy that scene.



Seriously Lone Survivor is the gold nugget in the pan here. Do yourself a favour, littered with great bass scenes and a very good movie to boot.


----------



## Ray77085

Bassment said:


> I think it's worth it to watch it through once.... builds anticipation so much after the entire bad movie for the bass scene that it just sounds heavenly


Good point and I agree. I could watch Pulse any day over these- Frankenstein's Army , Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow(dts) , and Hot Fuzz. Just saying as movies are very subjective.


----------



## Ray77085

AJ72 said:


> Seriously Lone Survivor is the gold nugget in the pan here. Do yourself a favour, littered with great bass scenes and a very good movie to boot.


That is one of the best gunshot, surround sound BD that I ever heard !! That track has a lot of realism bullets flying all over the place.


----------



## popalock

nube said:


> Pulse is such a bad movie that you're probably better off simply downloading one of the demo discs via torrent and watching the scene in question. That way, you won't have to suffer through the crime that calls itself a movie.


Agreed. Crime is a good word.



Bassment said:


> I think it's worth it to watch it through once.... builds anticipation so much after the entire bad movie for the bass scene that it just sounds heavenly


Disagreed. I made my daughter and wife watch it with me all the way through once in "anticipation" of the server room scene. Once the server room scene came my wife saw me grinning ear to ear, she turned to me and said, "did you really just make us sit through this entire movie just for that?"

From that point forward, my wife and daughter have questioned every movie choice I pick. Pulse ruined my life and reputation with family for picking good movies.


----------



## wadec22

Watched Titan AE for the first time last night. Mediocre flick at best, but lots of great bass. Worth watching.


----------



## ambesolman

I'd rather rewatch pulse before spinning sky captain again


----------



## discone

nube said:


> Pulse is such a bad movie that you're probably better off simply downloading one of the demo discs via torrent and watching the scene in question. That way, you won't have to suffer through the crime that calls itself a movie.


I don't know why but today's e-mail from Netflix said they are shipping out The Raid 2. They skipped right over Pulse even though it did not say it had a wait on it. It must have been an omen to not watch it as I think back when it came out the reviews were not that good so I passed then. 

Thank's for your tip and I was looking over at the demos today and I'm thinking of trying to download one and boot it up as an ISO. I do want to hear that scene though.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> I don't know why but today's e-mail from Netflix said they are shipping out The Raid 2. They skipped right over Pulse even though it did not say it had a wait on it. It must have been an omen to not watch it as I think back when it came out the reviews were not that good so I passed then.
> 
> Thank's for your tip and I was looking over at the demos today and I'm thinking of trying to download one and boot it up as an ISO. I do want to hear that scene though.


I'm telling you, one can't go wrong with that sever room scene in Pulse !! No matter how it's sliced and diced it's just some good bass. I did a blind buy on Amazon for the BD and I use that scene for demo material. I always keep in mind that all movies are subjective and I'm cool with that.


----------



## Ray77085

ambesolman said:


> I'd rather rewatch pulse before spinning sky captain again


I hear you loud and clear on that !! However I do keep in mind that movies are subjective. I just watched the new 300 rise of the whatever and was very disappointed with the over all movie. The bass was decent , but the surround track was off (Redbox BD). The dialog on the center channel was messed up (too low) and the side channels were louder than the front left and right main channels. I just did not like the movie that much when compared to the original 300. 
Oblivion did not do well at the Box Office here in the states but did elsewhere !! I will tell you straight up that has been one of the best over all movies that I have scene for 2013 and so far this year.


----------



## cchunter

Just finished watching Noah. Movie so so....but its one helluva bass feast


----------



## audiofan1

The" Raid 2" is an absolute fantastic martial arts action flick ( best fight scenes ever!) and the bass? well hear for yourself


----------



## NorthSky

ambesolman said:


> I'd rather rewatch *Pulse* before spinning *Sky Captain ...* again


Neither one.


----------



## AJ72

Really enjoyed Transformers Revenge Of The Fallen tonight with my son. A great bass ride for sure.


----------



## basshead81

Homebrew101 said:


> I also have a PSA XV15 (not se though) I don't this sub hits low enough for that server scene, i.e. you might be disapointed


They hit plenty low enough for that scene.


----------



## basshead81

nube said:


> Pulse is such a bad movie that you're probably better off simply downloading one of the demo discs via torrent and watching the scene in question. That way, you won't have to suffer through the crime that calls itself a movie.


That is what the chapter section is for so you can skip thru. For 4.00 it is worth buying for that scene imo.


----------



## Soupy1970

basshead81 said:


> That is what the chapter section is for so you can skip thru. For 4.00 it is worth buying for that scene imo.


I can't play that scene anywhere near reference. My doors start slamming and it sounds like the house is going to implode.

Edit: I am running +3 hot on the subs.


----------



## basshead81

Soupy1970 said:


> I can't play that scene anywhere near reference. My doors start slamming and it sounds like the house is going to implode.
> 
> Edit: I am running +3 hot on the subs.


Tell me about it...all the windows in my house flex. Listen to all noises my room makes in the video. Even the can light bulbs unscrew to the point where they go off from time to time lol.


----------



## Ray77085

basshead81 said:


> They hit plenty low enough for that scene.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nqy6_3fxOG4


Excellent post with the video !! That is my favorite demo scene !!!


----------



## popalock

Pulse sucks...


----------



## NorthSky

basshead81 said:


> They hit plenty low enough for that scene.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nqy6_3fxOG4


Wow, *119dB* @ *0:53s* from your listening position!


----------



## popalock

basshead81 said:


> They hit plenty low enough for that scene.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nqy6_3fxOG4


Your lights dimming give a really cool effect... 

Makes it look like your house is possessed or something supernatural is going on in there...


----------



## Soupy1970

popalock said:


> Your lights dimming give a really cool effect...
> 
> Makes it look like your house is possessed or something supernatural is going on in there...


Yeah, he could have left his display off and recorded that as some paranormal activity. People on YouTube would probably fall for it too. 

Edit: He needs to throw in some screams and show the windows flexing. Then right at the end have someone else throw the main breaker and end in pitch black silence.


----------



## basshead81

popalock said:


> Your lights dimming give a really cool effect...
> 
> Makes it look like your house is possessed or something supernatural is going on in there...


Lol it does but I think I need to get a electrician over to run a dedicated line. The can lights are wired in with the outlets, they dim even when a sweeper is running....whoever remodeled this house before us needs their head examined!!


----------



## basshead81

NorthSky said:


> Wow, *119dB* @ *0:53s* from your listening position!


Not to shabby...I ran a rew sweep at reference and had no compression and distortion was less then 7% according to RTA analysis. So what you are seeing in the vid is uncompressed clean bass. Not quite a Popalock system but it does ok for a living room setup.


----------



## AJ72

Never seen anything like that before with the lights making the room seem alive. Freaky stuff given the content of that scene and kind of cool. Are you sure your house wasn't the same one as used in Amityville horror?


----------



## popalock

basshead81 said:


> Lol it does but I think I need to get a electrician over to run a dedicated line.


Wait till after halloween. Loop that scene for the trick or treaters.


----------



## discone

audiofan1 said:


> The" Raid 2" is an absolute fantastic martial arts action flick ( best fight scenes ever!) and the bass? well hear for yourself


Watched The Raid 2 last night and enjoyed the fight scenes as well as the bass. Also if I need any carpentry done I'll be sure to call the girl who can use two hammers. 

This was good for bass but for me I still like the body blow bass hit's from The Grand Master and I still have to watch The Man With The Iron Fists to hear the bass in that movie.


----------



## JT78681

NorthSky said:


> Wow, *119dB* @ *0:53s* from your listening position!


I believe all 3 of his XV's are nearfield, so I'm not surprised he is hitting 119db's.


----------



## AJ72

Took me a while to get to it but Underworld Awakenings was an insane bass ride. Highly recommend.


----------



## tvuong

Any word on the new Captain America and amazing Spider-Man 2?


----------



## caloyzki

hi guys, can you recommend a decent cheap sound meter from Ebay? im planning to get one, but not sure which one are a bang for a buck. if someone can recommend from Ebay im gladly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## raistline

Best option would be to go to a Radio Shack and buy their analog SPL meter. I got mine about a year ago for $30. It's not PRO level but you really don't need that for at home. They also have a digital SPL meter for around $45-$50


----------



## caloyzki

raistline said:


> Best option would be to go to a Radio Shack and buy their analog SPL meter. I got mine about a year ago for $30. It's not PRO level but you really don't need that for at home. They also have a digital SPL meter for around $45-$50


thanks. can you send me a link for that?yes i dont need the expensive one too.


----------



## raistline

caloyzki said:


> thanks. can you send me a link for that?yes i dont need the expensive one too.


Here is the Digital one at $50. I can't find the analog one online but most store locations carry them even if it is not available online.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12680845


----------



## caloyzki

raistline said:


> Here is the Digital one at $50. I can't find the analog one online but most store locations carry them even if it is not available online.
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12680845


how about this?http://www.ebay.com/itm/Radio-Shack...323?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2182b29b this should be fine?

or this http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-RadioSh...865?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed4cb6819


----------



## raistline

caloyzki said:


> how about this?http://www.ebay.com/itm/Radio-Shack...323?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2182b29b this should be fine?
> 
> or this http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-RadioSh...865?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed4cb6819


Those should work perfectly, that is the same model that I have.


----------



## caloyzki

raistline said:


> Those should work perfectly, that is the same model that I have.


thanks.the one that you have is the analog? okay maybe i will get the analog.


----------



## raistline

caloyzki said:


> thanks.the one that you have is the analog? okay maybe i will get the analog.


Yup. I use the analog one.


----------



## bori

Have u guys tried Oculus. Has my house rattling.


----------



## Ray77085

bori said:


> Have u guys tried Oculus. Has my house rattling.


I have only scene the trailer and thought it could be a bass monster once on BD. What do you think of the over all movie ?


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Watched The Raid 2 last night and enjoyed the fight scenes as well as the bass. Also if I need any carpentry done I'll be sure to call the girl who can use two hammers.
> 
> This was good for bass but for me I still like the body blow bass hit's from The Grand Master and I still have to watch The Man With The Iron Fists to hear the bass in that movie.


The Grand Master was awesome with those body blows and such !! Will check out The Raid 2 next weekend.


----------



## bori

Ray77085 said:


> I have only scene the trailer and thought it could be a bass monster once on BD. What do you think of the over all movie ?


The movie was actually really good.


----------



## cchunter

bori said:


> The movie was actually really good.


How does it stack up against The Conjuring?


----------



## bori

cchunter said:


> How does it stack up against The Conjuring?


I liked the conjuring better. Bass was very strong that I had lower volume from my normal listening for oculus.


----------



## discone

bori said:


> Have u guys tried Oculus. Has my house rattling.


Nope not yet! Added it to the must see list after watching the preview. Glad to hear it has the bass and it was not just for show in the preview. On the BD just watched seen the preview for Transcendence and it had a lot of LFE. I hope it keeps it when it comes to BD.


----------



## basshead81

Just watched Noah....very nice bass flick. I watched it @ -4 from reference and the walking stone creatures had a solid chest thump. Also the deep bass(16-20hz) scenes shook the seats pretty good even being lower level.


----------



## NorthSky

*Question for the true hardcore bass 'freeks'.*

Question: What is the Lowest bass frequency (in Hertz) that the very best subwoofer(s) can reproduce accurately with less than 10% distortion (THD) and @ 110 dB+ level in a medium sized room (20 by 14 by 8 feet)? ...Any type of sub design is good, even a rotary type or one as big as your house (mansion, or palace). ...And if the room is bigger than the one I gave here as an example, it's all just fine.
And price, it just don't matter, ...all it matters is the "tremor". 

Number 2 : What is the recording (music or movie) with the lowest frequency ever recorded?

Number 3 : None for now.


----------



## bori

discone said:


> Nope not yet! Added it to the must see list after watching the preview. Glad to hear it has the bass and it was not just for show in the preview. On the BD just watched seen the preview for Transcendence and it had a lot of LFE. I hope it keeps it when it comes to BD.


Transcendence was also good


----------



## Follz20

Captain America: The Winter Soldier:


----------



## Ray77085

bori said:


> I liked the conjuring better. Bass was very strong that I had lower volume from my normal listening for oculus.


NICE !!!
I will have to wait on REDBOX .  Do you think it's worth a blind buy for the BASS ? I don't want to use Directv because of compression, I like everything on BD and played in the BD player.


----------



## bori

Ray77085 said:


> NICE !!!
> I will have to wait on REDBOX .  Do you think it's worth a blind buy for the BASS ? I don't want to use Directv because of compression, I like everything on BD and played in the BD player.


No


----------



## McStyvie

Ray77085 said:


> NICE !!!
> I will have to wait on REDBOX .  Do you think it's worth a blind buy for the BASS ? I don't want to use Directv because of compression, I like everything on BD and played in the BD player.


Double No


----------



## Ray77085

Thanks for your opinions !! I'll wait for Redbox to rent Oculus. I was hoping it would be on par with The Conjuring as that one was a decent movie with bass that is in my collection.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> NICE !!!
> 
> Be sure to post your thoughts on Pulse(server room scene) as that is one of the lowest deepest bass sweeps that I have heard on my system. It is a Monster !!!! Every time I watch I'm like


Well it took most of the weekend to get the demo but, I have now seen and heard The Server Room. It felt like my eardrums were being sucked in and out of my head as the room pulsed. Well that sure made me Smile!!!


----------



## wyattroa

I just finished building my 2 subs. I now know what everyone was talking about with the grenade scene from world war z..holy ****

I had my avr on -18db and my house felt as if it would implode. How you guys crank it to reference is beyond me.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Well it took most of the weekend to get the demo but, I have now seen and heard The Server Room. It felt like my eardrums were being sucked in and out of my head as the room pulsed. Well that sure made me Smile!!!


Great !!!
You are now part of the elite club !!! Just Kidding... 
I'm telling you it is a Bass Monster and some of the most powerful Bass that has been played on my set up to date. I'm glad you like the bass and enjoyed it in Pulse. 
The movie itself is Ok and that's because of the two hot chicks that played in the movie.
Sever Room Scene is my demo when showing off my set up.


----------



## Ray77085

wyattroa said:


> I just finished building my 2 subs. I now know what everyone was talking about with the grenade scene from world war z..holy ****
> 
> I had my avr on -18db and my house felt as if it would implode. How you guys crank it to reference is beyond me.


Yep,
That is a monster scene as well with WWZ and the grenade !!! Impressive, very impressive !!


----------



## Iggster

A haunted house 2 has allot of loud/low bass. It is one of the lowest playing movies I've heard 

I just finished watching u-571 and it is nowhere near what haunted house is.


----------



## Fatshaft

Just watched need for speed and it did not disappoint.
What a nice rumble it was...totally worth the watch.

One scene with he helicopter had some pretty awesome thumping...


----------



## discone

Iggster said:


> A haunted house 2 has allot of loud/low bass. It is one of the lowest playing movies I've heard
> 
> I just finished watching u-571 and it is nowhere near what haunted house is.


Thanks for the input and I look forward to seeing both of those movies. I've had U-571 and Fight Club in my Netflix Queue since I found this thread. They both still have very long wait on them, I may get to see them someday.

I can look at the bright side to having the longer wait for most movie's and that is I get the Low Down ( pardon the pun ) on the movie's from you all first!


----------



## Ormy

Just watched Battle Royale (DTS soundtrack), while the bass wasn't really in your face it was exceptionally well used with great dynamic range (just from my subjective opinion). Would be great to see some measurements.


----------



## Follz20

The Amazing Spider-Man 2:










What a monster..


----------



## Fatshaft

Follz20 said:


> The Amazing Spider-Man 2:
> 
> What a monster..


F()ck ya!!!!


----------



## bori

Fatshaft said:


> F()ck ya!!!!


I have the 3d version. Will watch it this week.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> That is one of the best gunshot, surround sound BD that I ever heard !! That track has a lot of realism bullets flying all over the place.


Watched The Lone Survivor last night and I could not have said it any better. With the sound of it the wife had to leave the room during the gun battles as it was to real for her especially when the bullets hit there mark also knowing it was based on a true story. I liked riding in the choppers and going to the LZ. Great movie and my thoughts go out to those that lost their lives.


----------



## wth718

Fatshaft said:


> F()ck ya!!!!


Captain America does not disappoint, either.


----------



## Fatshaft

wth718 said:


> Captain America does not disappoint, either.


I saw it and to me it doesn't compare to NFS...Thanks
Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed both both more slam with NFS...alot more


----------



## bori

Follz20 said:


> The Amazing Spider-Man 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a monster..


Just watched this on 3d with DTS audio. The bass wasn't all that great. Was rather disappointed.


----------



## bori

Follz20 said:


> The Amazing Spider-Man 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a monster..


Just watched this on 3d with DTS audio. The bass wasn't all that great. Was rather disappointed.


----------



## Fatshaft

bori said:


> Just watched this on 3d with DTS audio. The bass wasn't all that great. Was rather disappointed.


The chart says otherwise so I would think something is wrong on your end or you downloaded a nuked version


----------



## LastButNotLeast

discone said:


> Yes I keep hearing about the movie Pulse with the server room and will be adding it to the queue.


That would be a mistake. Just get the server room scene from any of the demo discs and consider yourself ahead.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Iggster said:


> I just finished watching u-571 and it is nowhere near what haunted house is.


It's also 14 years old.
How many subs did you have 14 years ago?


----------



## bori

Fatshaft said:


> The chart says otherwise so I would think something is wrong on your end or you downloaded a nuked version


Not that it matters but I thought the movie was not very good. Dwelled too much on his relationship with his girl for hour too much. Probably won't watch it again.


----------



## discone

LastButNotLeast said:


> That would be a mistake. Just get the server room scene from any of the demo discs and consider yourself ahead.


Thanks! It was mentioned from Nube to me a few posts back so I spent the weekend figuring it all out. I got V1 & V2 of The Ultimate Bass Demo Discs and was able to check out that scene as well as a few others.


----------



## raynist

bori said:


> Just watched this on 3d with DTS audio. The bass wasn't all that great. Was rather disappointed.


What format? Was it the BD disc or a rip/download?


----------



## bori

raynist said:


> What format? Was it the BD disc or a rip/download?


Rip download


----------



## raynist

bori said:


> Rip download


Thanks. 

I wouldn't put any trust in that, audio could have been compressed or who knows what.


----------



## bori

raynist said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I wouldn't put any trust in that, audio could have been compressed or who knows what.


Ok thanks. That's what I was thinking cause with the 3d movies the sound is not as strong. Maybe a lot more compression going on with 3d movies and the audio.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Check the file with mediainfo:
http://mediaarea.net/en/MediaInfo


----------



## Iggster

bori said:


> Rip download


I seen the rip version also and it had bass but like it was recorded "lower" level then some other movies I have watched. I guess I need to get me a new copy lol


----------



## bori

Iggster said:


> I seen the rip version also and it had bass but like it was recorded "lower" level then some other movies I have watched. I guess I need to get me a new copy lol


Was it 3d or 2d? DTS or DD?


----------



## cchunter

Just got done watching Need for Speed. What a ride! Some pretty decent bass and the audio was top notch. Video was also very good. I would have to say this might be one of the best racing movies audio wise. Story line was not to bad either. It actually was better than I anticipated. If anyone is thinking about whether to buy or rent it I suggest buying it. Some good demo scenes in it for sure. The audio realism with the cars compares to the gun shots in Lone Survivor its that good IMO.


----------



## Ray77085

cchunter said:


> Just got done watching Need for Speed. What a ride! Some pretty decent bass and the audio was top notch. Video was also very good. I would have to say this might be one of the best racing movies audio wise. Story line was not to bad either. It actually was better than I anticipated. If anyone is thinking about whether to buy or rent it I suggest buying it. Some good demo scenes in it for sure. The audio realism with the cars compares to the gun shots in Lone Survivor its that good IMO.


Alright y then !!
I'm waiting on my near by REDBOX to get the BD version in stock. Appears a lot of folks are renting the BD instead of the DVD.
Did you see the racing movie Rush ( http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Rush-Blu-ray/71544/ ) ? If so how doe's the sound compare ?


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Watched The Raid 2 last night and enjoyed the fight scenes as well as the bass. Also if I need any carpentry done I'll be sure to call the girl who can use two hammers.
> 
> This was good for bass but for me I still like the body blow bass hit's from The Grand Master and I still have to watch The Man With The Iron Fists to hear the bass in that movie.


OK,
I watched The Raid 2 yesterday and it was a decent movie. The fight scenes were AWESOME and very nicely done with realism . Bass was good as well.
But you are correct, in that The Grand Master had a lot of deep bass with the fight scenes!!
If The Raid 2 would have had the Bass from The Grand Master that would have been very Impressive !!
Also during movie trailers I seen this and thought WOW it sounds like a BASS MONSTER !!!
But I do realize that trailers are misleading sometimes with bass.
http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Afflicted-Blu-ray/104137/
Can anybody confirm the Bass in that movie ?


----------



## discone

cchunter said:


> Just got done watching Need for Speed. What a ride! Some pretty decent bass and the audio was top notch. Video was also very good. I would have to say this might be one of the best racing movies audio wise. Story line was not to bad either. It actually was better than I anticipated. If anyone is thinking about whether to buy or rent it I suggest buying it. Some good demo scenes in it for sure. The audio realism with the cars compares to the gun shots in Lone Survivor its that good IMO.


This is good to hear as I have seen my share of video games turned into movies and most have been crap. My fav so far though has been The Resident Evil Series. How did the Breaking Bad star do for his transition to the big screen? Did he shake the Jesse Pinkman image?


----------



## nube

Ray77085 said:


> OK,
> I watched The Raid 2 yesterday and it was a decent movie. The fight scenes were AWESOME and very nicely done with realism . Bass was good as well.
> But you are correct, in that The Grand Master had a lot of deep bass with the fight scenes!!
> If The Raid 2 would have had the Bass from The Grand Master that would have been very Impressive !!
> Also during movie trailers I seen this and thought WOW it sounds like a BASS MONSTER !!!
> But I do realize that trailers are misleading sometimes with bass.
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Afflicted-Blu-ray/104137/
> Can anybody confirm the Bass in that movie ?


Trailers are developed by companies other than the production studio, and are intentionally deceptive on bass. There's zero bass in Afflicted:

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....read-films-games-music-etc/page-110#entry3655

Use Data-Bass.com to search next time before asking in the thread.  That darned internet and it's self help! :fistshake:


----------



## vampat

Hi,


I would be very interested to get the demo disc with the Pulse server room but can't donwload it, seem to have no more peer, how can i get it?


Thanks!


----------



## cchunter

Ray77085 said:


> Alright y then !!
> I'm waiting on my near by REDBOX to get the BD version in stock. Appears a lot of folks are renting the BD instead of the DVD.
> Did you see the racing movie Rush ( http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Rush-Blu-ray/71544/ ) ? If so how doe's the sound compare ?


I also own Rush. They are very similar but I think I give the edge to NFS as far as audio/video. Rush has the better storyline.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

vampat said:


> I would be very interested to get the demo disc with the Pulse server room but can't donwload it, seem to have no more peer, how can i get it?


Post on that thread. Make sure you're looking at one of the newer compilations; some of the older ones aren't being seeded anymore.


----------



## Ray77085

nube said:


> Trailers are developed by companies other than the production studio, and are intentionally deceptive on bass. There's zero bass in Afflicted:
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....read-films-games-music-etc/page-110#entry3655
> 
> Use Data-Bass.com to search next time before asking in the thread.  That darned internet and it's self help! :fistshake:


Thanks for the info on the Bass for the movie Afflicted. A quick simple yea or nae would suffice !! Did I not mention that some trailers are misleading in my original post ?
*I'm going to tell you this one more time !! Do not tell me what and where to post questions about Bass in movies. *This is a public forum and I don't need Data Bass to ask a simple question. I see no harm in keeping this thread alive by asking about bass in movies, trailers and the likes. Besides I barley have enough time on my hands to even be on this forum let alone others.
So chill out and keep your smart a** comments to yourself !!


----------



## Ray77085

cchunter said:


> I also own Rush. They are very similar but I think I give the edge to NFS as far as audio/video. Rush has the better storyline.


Thanks for the info. I'll give NFS a spin as soon as REDBOX has the BD.


----------



## Mike Lang

Don't get personal guys...


----------



## Skylinestar

This movie looks promising: Fury (2014)


----------



## nube

Bears is worth checking out next week.


----------



## teckademic

bori said:


> Ok thanks. That's what I was thinking cause with the 3d movies the sound is not as strong. Maybe a lot more compression going on with 3d movies and the audio.


I noticed this with need for speed as well. I watched the 3d version and it sounded great and didn't notice any bass lacking, but when I later watched the 2d version at the same volume, it was instantly louder. I only watched 10mins of the movie to see the 2d quality so not sure if the bass is any different.


----------



## Fatshaft

Just watched Bear from Disney and it has some pretty dam good low scenes in it!
Thunder, Avalanche scenes were pretty dam cool!

Enjoy


----------



## Ray77085

cchunter said:


> I also own Rush. They are very similar but I think I give the edge to NFS as far as audio/video. Rush has the better storyline.


You are spot on !! I just finished watching NFS and was really impressed with the DTS track. Bass and surround sound was fantastic !!  However it is just a rental for me. I really loved those old muscle cars as I grew up driving some.
Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## wyattroa

Well, gave the new subs another workout. Watched Enders game last night and man was this couch and house moving..some good bass in that movie.


----------



## bori

NFS was very good for bass. Not a bad movie either.


----------



## McStyvie

Just watched a screener DVD copy of Godzilla, promising.


----------



## JChin

For those who are interested in a Pulse Blu-ray, Fry's has it for $4 (Fry's item #6312221 ).


----------



## Fatshaft

Just finished watching Spiderman 2 in 3D and it slams really hard.


----------



## bori

Fatshaft said:


> Just finished watching Spiderman 2 in 3D and it slams really hard.


How did u watch it? BD or download? Was the audio DTS or dolby digital?


----------



## bori

Check out wolf creek 2. Sick and twisted horror flick. Has good bass too.


----------



## Fatshaft

bori said:


> How did u watch it? BD or download? Was the audio DTS or dolby digital?


BD Full disc
DTS-HD Master Audio 2373 kbps 5.1 / 48 kHz / 2373 kbps / 16-bit (DTS Core: 5.1 / 48 kHz / 1509 kbps / 16-bit)


----------



## AJ72

bori said:


> Check out wolf creek 2. Sick and twisted horror flick. Has good bass too.



Not sure if you've seen the first one but a cult classic here in Australia. Sick and twisted for sure. Not sure about the bass though.


----------



## Ray77085

JChin said:


> For those who are interested in a Pulse Blu-ray, Fry's has it for $4 (Fry's item #6312221 ).


Good post !!! That server room scene alone is worth 4.00 !!


----------



## tvuong

Just finished watching CA-The winter soldier. It had my chair and room rumble pretty good, especially toward the end. Movie is also very good, much better than expected.


----------



## AJ72

As stated previously Max Payne has some nice bass.


----------



## popalock

tvuong said:


> Just finished watching CA-The winter soldier. It had my chair and room rumble pretty good, especially toward the end. Movie is also very good, much better than expected.


Just saw CA-TWS on the plane ride over the pond. Audio over the airline provided headphones was HORRENDUS, but I liked the movie...so I will be purchasing for sure.


----------



## tvuong

Popalock, did you see my PM? I notice that the new forum does not have PM pop up alert.


----------



## coolcat4843

tvuong said:


> Just finished watching CA-The winter soldier. It had my chair and room rumble pretty good, especially toward the end. Movie is also very good, much better than expected.


+1


Went in expecting a super hero flick, instead I was treated to the latest Bourne/007 flick.


----------



## jlpowell84

I know it's not a movie but why am I now just discovering the Social Network soundtrack? Amazing bass!!! Guess busyness can rob you of good things...


----------



## laugsbach

tvuong said:


> I notice that the new forum does not have PM pop up alert.


PM pop up for me...tick the box under "Edit Options" in your User CP.


----------



## tvuong

^^ Weird, I have that PM alert box ticked and just check again to be sure but it does not pop up when Basshead PMed me. It does not pop up on iPhone or window laptop


----------



## jlpowell84

I am assuming the new CATWS has bypassed red box?


----------



## Kini62

jlpowell84 said:


> I am assuming the new CATWS has bypassed red box?


CATWS looks like it's not due to hit Redbox until September.


----------



## Fatshaft

Just watched The Protector 2 on 3D and boy does it pound pretty good!
If you love bass in movies check this one out...it's worth it!

A little cheesy but some pretty decent fight scenes with LOTS of bass!

Enjoy


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> Just watched The Protector 2 on 3D and boy does it pound pretty good!
> If you love bass in movies check this one out...it's worth it!
> 
> A little cheesy but some pretty decent fight scenes with LOTS of bass!
> 
> Enjoy


Just put this in my 3d que, thanks!  How was the 3d?


----------



## Fatshaft

Toe said:


> Just put this in my 3d que, thanks!  How was the 3d?


Did not like the 3D at all...something felt wrong. 

Crank it


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> Did not like the 3D at all...something felt wrong.
> 
> Crank it


Bummer! At least the bass is good.


----------



## tvuong

how was the first protector?


----------



## Fatshaft

tvuong said:


> how was the first protector?


Did not see it...sorry


----------



## Reefdvr27

jlpowell84 said:


> I am assuming the new CATWS has bypassed red box?


 One good thing is by the time September hits, we should start getting a good movie ever other week. There looks to be some really good movies coming out in the theater around late fall. We have been in the worst drought of Blu Rays than I can ever remember. Im looking forward to the Amazing Spider Man 2 and I thought it stunk in the theater. I have just been buying concert disc all summer.


----------



## popalock

jlpowell84 said:


> I know it's not a movie but why am I now just discovering the Social Network soundtrack? Amazing bass!!! Guess busyness can rob you of good things...


Yeah...straight incredible. Probably my favorite sound track ever... Trent Reznor is the anti-filter!

Do you follow this the Subwoofer Songs thread? 

A few of the Social Network tracks analyzed by audacity can be found here. Give those submersives a little bottom end boost and enjoy the show...


----------



## discone

tvuong said:


> how was the first protector?


I seen The Protector a few years ago and thought it was better then the second one I saw this past weekend. If you like martial arts films the star in this film Tony Jaa did a trio of films titled Ong Bak. They were not to bad maybe a little over the top sometimes but still had some nice fight scenes!!


----------



## tvuong

^^ thanks.


----------



## Toe

popalock said:


> Yeah...straight incredible. Probably my favorite sound track ever... Trent Reznor is the anti-filter!
> 
> Do you follow this the Subwoofer Songs thread?
> 
> A few of the Social Network tracks analyzed by audacity can be found here. Give those submersives a little bottom end boost and enjoy the show...


Hoping to track down the blu ray audio version of this in 5.1!


----------



## digler84

i haven't seen it mentioned yet, but saw guardians of the galaxy and teenage mutant ninja turtles in the theater. while anemic in general because of the theater's lame system, they will both be pretty nice in the ol home theater imho. ninja turtles especially....several, and i mean many multiple michael bay bass drops similar to TF flip scene. noticeable in the theater which means it will explode at home!  guardians had some nice moments, and the soundtrack is simply spectacular. very cool flick to boot!


----------



## JChin

For those who are interested in a Lone Survivor Blu-ray (used), FamilyVideo website has it for 6.99 (with free shipping using code wasting1).


----------



## wadec22

JChin said:


> For those who are interested in a Lone Survivor Blu-ray (used), FamilyVideo website has it for 6.99 (with free shipping using code wasting1).


thx. nabbed a copy.


----------



## jlpowell84

popalock said:


> Yeah...straight incredible. Probably my favorite sound track ever... Trent Reznor is the anti-filter!
> 
> Do you follow this the Subwoofer Songs thread?
> 
> A few of the Social Network tracks analyzed by audacity can be found here. Give those submersives a little bottom end boost and enjoy the show...


Lots of corners of AVS. Some frontiers still unexplored  Now subscribed!


----------



## atad

Just watched Neighbors the one with Seth Rogen, the bass was very similar to Project X.


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> Just watched The Protector 2 on 3D and boy does it pound pretty good!
> If you love bass in movies check this one out...it's worth it!
> 
> A little cheesy but some pretty decent fight scenes with LOTS of bass!
> 
> Enjoy


will check out -
was just reading Tony Jaa rumoured for Raid 3


----------



## GPBURNS

atad said:


> Just watched Neighbors the one with Seth Rogen, the bass was very similar to Project X.


that would be impressive if so -


----------



## discone

Since Jackie Chan and Jet Li are getting a bit older it's nice to see other stars coming in. I'll be keeping my eye's and ears open for more news to see if rumor is true as I'd like to see him in more movies.


----------



## buddhamus

Im only waiting for one movie to come out on BD this year and thats HTTYD 2......................................the first one was an absolute beast. 

If part 2 is filtered at 20-30hz...............I have lost hope for all of humanity lol. 

Till this day that is my favorite go to soundtrack and score is awesome to boot!


----------



## AJ72

I don't know how to use spoiler (and many other options on this new site!) so please stop reading now if you don't want to see the review for Need For Speed. 

Bass was decent but nothing spectacular, audio good (7.1). This film was not worth sitting down for 2 minutes let alone 2 hours. Can't believe a film like this can be made. So bad it's horrific. Cringeworthy is a compliment to this pile of ....


----------



## Fatshaft

AJ72 said:


> I don't know how to use spoiler (and many other options on this new site!) so please stop reading now if you don't want to see the review for Need For Speed.
> 
> Bass was decent but nothing spectacular, audio good (7.1). This film was not worth sitting down for 2 minutes let alone 2 hours. Can't believe a film like this can be made. So bad it's horrific. Cringeworthy is a compliment to this pile of ....


You should start with "this is just my opinion"... . You're completely entitled to it btw...

This is just my opinion 
I think the opposite of you...while cheesy for sure it is "worth watching" and has "A LOT" of bass! 
It also has some demo worthy scenes.
My son (20) who's into cars loved it.

Will I watch it again...NO...but...will I demo some scenes from it? Dam right!


----------



## MKtheater

NFS to me was a movie version of the video game which was crazy fun. Just listening to the best cars in the world vibrating my chest was worth it! I love that Red Koenig! Awesome machine!


----------



## JChin

For those who are interested in Lone Survivor Blu-ray, it's on sale at Fry's for $14.99 (no free shipping ).


----------



## Reefdvr27

buddhamus said:


> Im only waiting for one movie to come out on BD this year and thats HTTYD 2......................................the first one was an absolute beast.
> 
> If part 2 is filtered at 20-30hz...............I have lost hope for all of humanity lol.
> 
> Till this day that is my favorite go to soundtrack and score is awesome to boot!


 Gotta long wait as HTTYD2 is slated for December. I am looking forward to the entire summer catalog myself. Godzilla is at the top of the list.


----------



## Tom C

JChin said:


> For those who are interested in Lone Survivor Blu-ray, it's on sale at Fry's for $14.99 (no free shipping ).


Also, 9 on blu-ray for $5.99.


----------



## Ray77085

Tom C said:


> Also, 9 on blu-ray for $5.99.


 9 is indeed a bass monster and you just remined me to revist that one.


----------



## tvuong

Finally got to watch Tron Legacy. What's a crazy bass monster. Looks great on 3D also.


----------



## jlpowell84

Watched Noah finally. At least there is bass in the soundtrack. I know from pre article reading the director wasn't trying to follow the book of Genesis but man...It was weird seeing the Noah story turned into................spoiler........................................................................... a dysfunctional family feud with pre-meditated baby murder by a psycho


----------



## jlpowell84

Watched Noah finally. At least there is bass in the soundtrack. I know from pre article reading the director wasn't trying to follow the book of Genesis but man...It was weird seeing the Noah story turned into................spoiler........................................................................... a dysfunctional family feud with pre-meditated baby murder by a psycho


----------



## shadyJ

So I watched a pretty ridiculous movie on Netflix tonight called Alien Abduction. It was a found footage movie about some aliens and UFOs that chase a family all over some appalachian mountain. Pretty bad. but I noticed the bass was mixed very hot and very deep. Lots of energy in the teens and even the single digits at moments. Here is a waterfall of the movie at about 48 min in:








Yeah its not a good movie, but it will absolutely give your subs a workout.


----------



## Ray77085

shadyJ said:


> So I watched a pretty ridiculous movie on Netflix tonight called Alien Abduction. It was a found footage movie about some aliens and UFOs that chase a family all over some appalachian mountain. Pretty bad. but I noticed the bass was mixed very hot and very deep. Lots of energy in the teens and even the single digits at moments. Here is a waterfall of the movie at about 48 min in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah its not a good movie, but it will absolutely give your subs a workout.


What's going on ShadyJ ? Man, it must be good with bass as I never see you posting in this section ! (LOL). I have Netflix but the quality is not that good for movie watching. Do you know if this movie is on a DVD or BD ?
I found this, but not sure if it's the same . http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Alien-Abduction-Blu-ray/103966/


----------



## AJ72

tvuong said:


> Finally got to watch Tron Legacy. What's a crazy bass monster. Looks great on 3D also.


One of my all time favourites.


----------



## shadyJ

Ray77085 said:


> What's going on ShadyJ ? Man, it must be good with bass as I never see you posting in this section ! (LOL). I have Netflix but the quality is not that good for movie watching. Do you know if this movie is on a DVD or BD ?
> I found this, but not sure if it's the same . http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Alien-Abduction-Blu-ray/103966/


Hi Ray, I like bass mostly for music and not for movies so much, so this thread doesn't have much for me. Yes, the movie you linked to is the correct one. However, I would not encourage a blind buy, I would say you should watch a few minutes of it on Netflix before you decide to get it. To be sure, it is not totally worthless, it has a few tense moments and a couple of well staged scenes (the car tunnel scene and the camera falling to earth), but it is pretty thin overall. I would also mention a big chunk of its 85 minute running time is just end credits.


----------



## Ray77085

shadyJ said:


> Hi Ray, I like bass mostly for music and not for movies so much, so this thread doesn't have much for me. Yes, the movie you linked to is the correct one. However, I would not encourage a blind buy, I would say you should watch a few minutes of it on Netflix before you decide to get it. To be sure, it is not totally worthless, it has a few tense moments and a couple of well staged scenes (the car tunnel scene and the camera falling to earth), but it is pretty thin overall. I would also mention a big chunk of its 85 minute running time is just end credits.


OK Cool,
Thanks for the info ShadyJ. I will wait a catch it on BD once it's on the very cheap side. By the way I'm still enjoying my HSU subs and can't thank you enough for the awesome recommendation !!


----------



## AJ72

Watched Homefront this evening and really recommend it. Great bass moments and great audio.


----------



## discone

shadyJ said:


> So I watched a pretty ridiculous movie on Netflix tonight called Alien Abduction. It was a found footage movie about some aliens and UFOs that chase a family all over some appalachian mountain. Pretty bad. but I noticed the bass was mixed very hot and very deep. Lots of energy in the teens and even the single digits at moments.
> 
> Yeah its not a good movie, but it will absolutely give your subs a workout.



I was not adding this to my must see list as I've grown tired of the found footage type movies, been over done IMO! Although still have to revisit Cloverfield.

Thanks for the bass note and now will add to queue as a filler movie For when I need a bass fix!


----------



## discone

I got to watch the movie "Sparks" this weekend and the bass was not shabby. The movie to me seems like Kick-ass with a Sin City look set back in the 1940's with a lower budget. It was not the best movie, but can do for filler when it's slow going on better released movies.


----------



## whatupdet

I watched TRON: Legacy for the first time and found it had good bass as previously mentioned many times in this thread. Finally watched The Art of Flight on my 5.1 system and wow that was awesome, great audio, great bass and great cinematography.


----------



## digler84

saw need for speed last night. pretty decent flick, and my kids really enjoyed it. it certainly isn't going to win any awards for storyline, but it could have been worse. it had some nice rumble in multiple spots, and of course the cars in it are just spectacular. i don't know that i would purchase it, but it was certainly worth a rental....and if it goes real cheap on amazon near christmas i may snag it for the kids. my $.02


----------



## Cam Man

Hey guys, how were these measurements taken? I can't find any mention of the method used.


----------



## nube

Cam Man said:


> Hey guys, how were these measurements taken? I can't find any mention of the method used.


This explains the whole methodology of the rankings and the basics of the measurements that were developed by maxmercy and are posted both there and here:

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....equency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/

If you have additional questions, feel free to make a post over there on the other threads detailing the SpecLab software usage.


----------



## Cam Man

Thank you. What I'm not finding is whether this is a line level measurement of the program content, or an acoustic measurement with a mic, etc..


----------



## nube

Cam Man said:


> Thank you. What I'm not finding is whether this is a line level measurement of the program content, or an acoustic measurement with a mic, etc..


I think it's all discussed over there, but it's no longer done either of the ways you mentioned. The old way was line level measurement to see what frequencies were recorded in the program content, and sometimes (for comparison's sake) an acoustic measurement with a mic to see how well your system was reproducing said content. 

The new way, however, which everything at the Data-Bass.com site is based on, is to measure the digital program content directly off the discs themselves.

The bottom of the first post I linked you to, right below the last ranking of program content, says this specifically:



> The old ranking system is at the bottom of this post. It used a lengthy (and lossy) signal chain (BluRay Player, Receiver, Soundcard in) to get the measurements which were then compensated afterwards for rolloff. Now there is no signal chain, all analysis is fully digital with no signal chain


----------



## Cam Man

Thanks again. Even reading that, I'm not sure I would have understood it to be what it really is.


In looking at most of these I see what is common to all mixes where a big impression is to be made with bass. The 30 Hz to 50 Hz range is where we really get the hitting power we hear and feel. That is where the mixers have appropriately mixed the highest amplitude in the event. My question to all, and I'd certainly like to see Filmmixer and others ring in on, is how much content below 30 Hz is intentional; not just stuff that falls down there because it's not even being monitored that low? In other words, is it a happy surprise for those who want to mine it, but otherwise unintended?


It makes me wonder why there is such passionate pursuit of subs that reach into the teens when there is so little there (content and amplitude).


Just askin'


----------



## MKtheater

It is just accuracy. Low stuff happens all the time.


----------



## Bassment

Why buy a ferrari that can go 200 when the speed limits are 65?


----------



## Mongo171

Bassment said:


> Why buy a ferrari that can go 200 when the speed limits are 65?


I'd rather be seen in a nice Ferrari cruising 65 than flooring it just to make 65 in a Kia.


----------



## Bassment

exactly 

Plus "driving 200" with your subs isn't illegal


----------



## nube

Cam Man said:


> Thanks again. Even reading that, I'm not sure I would have understood it to be what it really is.
> 
> 
> In looking at most of these I see what is common to all mixes where a big impression is to be made with bass. The 30 Hz to 50 Hz range is where we really get the hitting power we hear and feel. That is where the mixers have appropriately mixed the highest amplitude in the event. My question to all, and I'd certainly like to see Filmmixer and others ring in on, is how much content below 30 Hz is intentional; not just stuff that falls down there because it's not even being monitored that low? In other words, is it a happy surprise for those who want to mine it, but otherwise unintended?
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder why there is such passionate pursuit of subs that reach into the teens when there is so little there (content and amplitude).
> 
> 
> Just askin'


You're hitting on a debate that has been ongoing here for at least 10 years, and is completely settled. I'll boil down the salient points so you don't have to wade through this and other threads' thousands of posts on the subject, although I feel like I've done this within even the last few months.

1) The content is intentional in almost all cases. Because we experience a huge amount of reasonably high-amplitude sounds below 20Hz in our daily lives (as proven in a whole slew of posts by bossobass, maxmercy, FOH, myself and others), it makes sense that these sounds are recorded and utilized in foley, sound design and mixing, especially to add a sense of realism and immersive quality to the mix. 

The best of the best mixers and designers know this, and it is from these Academy Award-winning sound professionals that we have tons of content in these octaves. At this point in the march of technological progress, it is only when they are filtered out by design that we take note. There are a number of mixing studios that either do have or have had the capability to reproduce content significantly below 20Hz, most notably Skywalker.

Thusfar, out of over 300 movies maxmercy and I have measured, some 80% have a -10dB point below 20Hz, 62% have a -10dB point below 16Hz, and 50% have a -10dB point below 12Hz, and *an astonishing 46% have a -10dB point below 10Hz*. There is no possible way that's unintentional noise, especially when you look at graphs of the spectral content in most of these very low effects.

2) The range of 25-35Hz is where most of the resonant frequencies that excite objects (and our bodies) exist, but the octaves below that are what excite our home and home theater structures. This is part of the reason why content below 20Hz reproduced in rooms with suspended floors creates such an amazing effect. Above that, or in rooms on concrete slabs, not so much.

To your point, though, the Fletcher & Munson Equal Loudness Contours show that high-amplitude stuff in the bandwidth you noted will likely sound louder, and further research dictates that it may be perceived as "better" simply because of that apparent loudness.

3) I made a post a couple months ago about the limitations of presentations that cannot reproduce all of the content on the disc, no matter the amplitude.  It informs some of your questions and supports some of my assertions. Please do read through it and _all_ of the supporting links. It can be found here:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...ncy-extension-rating-useful.html#post25261937

4) Look up posts by bossobass on this and the Data-Bass.com forums, and specifically the keyword "intentional." You'll find a wealth of information and proof that has helped inform my own research on the subject.

Please read through all of the supporting material. Your inquiries and assertions have been addressed multiple times in the past, and if you fully immerse yourself in the supporting documentation I've pointed you to, you'll find that you won't have to ask this again, and you might even be able to educate the professionals you interact with in related areas of professional and personal interest.

Good luck!


----------



## Cam Man

First ... let me compliment you on the content and style of your post/response. It reminds me of posts back when I first joined AVS in 2000 and you might have considered this a "gentlemen's" forum.  Styles do change.


I'll study your response and the references you made to your research and findings. I find it pretty interesting already. Further, I will share it with some colleagues in the industries who will also be very interested. Most of my background is in production rather than post-production, but I have a few folks who I wouldn't be surprised if they also have questions. Is the Data-bass.com forum or here the best place to ask those?


I will also save this post as a reference. Kinda like a sticky. Maybe it should be one. 


Regarding Skywalker, I attended the THX training in 2002 when it was a full week up there. We had the pleasure of joining the Lucasfilm employee Friday night screening of Fellowship of the Ring in The Stag that week. Memorable!


Thanks again for the tremendous effort you have undertaken. That alone would be darned impressive.


Cheers


----------



## Fatshaft

Bassment said:


> Why buy a ferrari that can go 200 when the speed limits are 65?


you'd be surprised how fast a Kia can go


----------



## nube

Cam Man said:


> First ... let me compliment you on the content and style of your post/response. It reminds me of posts back when I first joined AVS in 2000 and you might have considered this a "gentlemen's" forum.  Styles do change.
> 
> 
> I'll study your response and the references you made to your research and findings. I find it pretty interesting already. Further, I will share it with some colleagues in the industries who will also be very interested. Most of my background is in production rather than post-production, but I have a few folks who I wouldn't be surprised if they also have questions. Is the Data-bass.com forum or here the best place to ask those?
> 
> 
> I will also save this post as a reference. Kinda like a sticky. Maybe it should be one.
> 
> 
> Regarding Skywalker, I attended the THX training in 2002 when it was a full week up there. We had the pleasure of joining the Lucasfilm employee Friday night screening of Fellowship of the Ring in The Stag that week. Memorable!
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the tremendous effort you have undertaken. That alone would be darned impressive.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hey it's my pleasure.  Glad to hear of your experience with some of the best in the business. I'm betting that was fun and informative!

In the future, I think the signal-to-noise ratio here is pretty poor, so asking questions at Data-Bass is probably the best choice - though don't expect super quick responses because it's a much smaller forum. However, for its size, it has a lot of experienced posters. FilmMixer and a slew of other industry folks are members there.


----------



## Bassment

Fatshaft said:


> you'd be surprised how fast a Kia can go


that's the equivalent of the 16 Polk sub set-up of cars.


----------



## Mongo171

Fatshaft said:


> you'd be surprised how fast a Kia can go


My grandson has a Hot Wheels just like that!


----------



## MemX

Cam Man said:


> First ... let me compliment you on the content and style of your post/response. It reminds me of posts back when I first joined AVS in 2000 and you might have considered this a "gentlemen's" forum.  Styles do change.
> 
> 
> I'll study your response and the references you made to your research and findings. I find it pretty interesting already. Further, I will share it with some colleagues in the industries who will also be very interested. Most of my background is in production rather than post-production, but I have a few folks who I wouldn't be surprised if they also have questions. Is the Data-bass.com forum or here the best place to ask those?
> 
> 
> I will also save this post as a reference. Kinda like a sticky. Maybe it should be one.
> 
> 
> Regarding Skywalker, I attended the THX training in 2002 when it was a full week up there. We had the pleasure of joining the Lucasfilm employee Friday night screening of Fellowship of the Ring in The Stag that week. Memorable!
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the tremendous effort you have undertaken. That alone would be darned impressive.
> 
> 
> Cheers


nube and everyone else who has contributed to the understanding and promotion of full-bandwidth audio content receive my full and hearty support 

I am a mere noob on here and my knowledge is limited, but I do fully appreciate the difference between feeling the added 'weight' that is present in a full bandwidth mix, versus the lightweight (but usually mixed unbearably loud) filtered mixes. 

A prime and easily demonstratable example of this is to watch two films from the same franchise back-to-back, one with a full bandwidth presentation and one where they have filtered the content. If you have access to a system that can play reference to under 10Hz, I would recommend watching the latest two Star Trek movies or the two Percy Jackson movies - in both cases the first movie was unfiltered and the second movie filtered. In both cases I have re-watched the first films many, many times because the audio is so enjoyable (even if the film is cheesy lol), whereas I have watched the second films perhaps twice at most, simply because the filtered mixes give me a headache!


Anyway, it would be great to see you over on the DB forum and I will be very interested to see what your colleagues in the industry have as their views on the subject.  What would be awesome is if you could get some influential people together to visit any one of the gents who has a system that can play at Reference all the way down, so they can experience what a full bandwidth mix actually sounds and feels like on a system that is fully capable!


----------



## Cam Man

MemX said:


> nube and everyone else who has contributed to the understanding and promotion of full-bandwidth audio content receive my full and hearty support
> 
> I am a mere noob on here and my knowledge is limited, but I do fully appreciate the difference between feeling the added 'weight' that is present in a full bandwidth mix, versus the lightweight (but usually mixed unbearably loud) filtered mixes.
> 
> A prime and easily demonstratable example of this is to watch two films from the same franchise back-to-back, one with a full bandwidth presentation and one where they have filtered the content. If you have access to a system that can play reference to under 10Hz, I would recommend watching the latest two Star Trek movies or the two Percy Jackson movies - in both cases the first movie was unfiltered and the second movie filtered. In both cases I have re-watched the first films many, many times because the audio is so enjoyable (even if the film is cheesy lol), whereas I have watched the second films perhaps twice at most, simply because the filtered mixes give me a headache!
> 
> 
> Anyway, it would be great to see you over on the DB forum and I will be very interested to see what your colleagues in the industry have as their views on the subject.  What would be awesome is if you could get some influential people together to visit any one of the gents who has a system that can play at Reference all the way down, so they can experience what a full bandwidth mix actually sounds and feels like on a system that is fully capable!


 I can almost already predict what the responses from industry professionals I've reached out to on this will be. Yes, there is the occasional film where the creators specifically want the designer to use infrasonic content, but not many.


I can also predict that they will say that if there is not such a requirement from the designer/creators, they don't monitor down that low, and that they will filter below 20Hz because they want to preserve headroom.


Finally, I bet that there will also be some who say that they don't filter it, but they also don't monitor it below 20Hz; that what goes down there is a coincidence.


It will be interesting to see if I'm right. I don't have a dog in the race either way. I don't actively seek content that low, although my system will render it to about 20Hz.


BTW, I did hear from one source describing a situation where LF content can end up in the LCR channels that was totally unintended. It was described as happening on mixing stages where the LCR stacks ran out of any reproduction capability at about 35Hz. Directors would holler for more bass from the LCR channels rather than the LFE, so mixers would start pumping a lot of


----------



## Rgdeuce

Mongo171 said:


> My grandson has a Hot Wheels just like that!


My son has one too.

And what's up Cam, Tucson in the house.


----------



## Ray77085

Any takers on what this sounds like on your system with BASS ?? *The Amazing Spider-Man 2.*
Finished Noah and was pretty pleased overall with the bass. Outstanding acting in that one!!!
Finished Transcendence barely !!! Once and done, maybe not the right time as I was fatigued and dosing off.


----------



## discone

wadec22 said:


> Watched Titan AE for the first time last night. Mediocre flick at best, but lots of great bass. Worth watching.


Just watched this yesterday and enjoyed the bass. As you stated mediocre, not the best story line and a little cheesy. Boy how animation has come a long way since 2000, if this movie was made today I'm sure it would have looked great.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Reefdvr27 said:


> Gotta long wait as HTTYD2 is slated for December. I am looking forward to the entire summer catalog myself. Godzilla is at the top of the list.


 I have to correct this, as HTTYD2 looks to be available November 11th. They must have moved it up.


----------



## MemX

Ray77085 said:


> Any takers on what this sounds like on your system with BASS ?? *The Amazing Spider-Man 2.*
> Finished Noah and was pretty pleased overall with the bass. Outstanding acting in that one!!!
> Finished Transcendence barely !!! Once and done, maybe not the right time as I was fatigued and dosing off.


You can check out the graphs for TASM2 on data-bass 
http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/274-the-amazing-spider-man-2-discussion-poll/


----------



## MemX

Reefdvr27 said:


> I have to correct this, as HTTYD2 looks to be available November 11th. They must have moved it up.


I'm completely out of touch - are the indications good at the cinema re: bass?

I think I will re-enact the scene of the dragon crash in the first one, with me being the dragon, if they mess the sound up on this sequel... lol


----------



## ambesolman

MemX said:


> I'm completely out of touch - are the indications good at the cinema re: bass?
> 
> I think I will re-enact the scene of the dragon crash in the first one, with me being the dragon, if they mess the sound up on this sequel... lol



+1


----------



## Ray77085

MemX said:


> You can check out the graphs for TASM2 on data-bass
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/274-the-amazing-spider-man-2-discussion-poll/


Thanks for the info. I'll be picking up my BD copy this weekend !!!


----------



## AJ72

TASM2 not a bad bass flick but lacks in variety. A couple of scenes like when Gwen is falling could have been a great opportunity for an Oblivion like rope break bass sweep.


----------



## sojodave

discone said:


> Just watched this yesterday and enjoyed the bass. As you stated mediocre, not the best story line and a little cheesy. Boy how animation has come a long way since 2000, if this movie was made today I'm sure it would have looked great.


Regarding Titan AE, it was a movie that cost over $100 million to make and the original studio went broke. A second studio picked up the project half way through. I've seen this movie over 50 times because the sound is so incredible. My daughters loved watching this movie growing up. Great bass in the ice scene and great surrounds for a DTS movie.


----------



## Mrkazador

Most of the bass in the new Godzilla movie is at 30-50hz. There is some 20hz content but not very loud.


----------



## Bassment




----------



## wth718

Mrkazador said:


> Most of the bass in the new Godzilla movie is at 30-50hz. There is some 20hz content but not very loud.




Pacific Rim all over again?


----------



## Mrkazador

Its very similar to Pacific Rim but not as loud.


----------



## raynist

Mrkazador said:


> Its very similar to Pacific Rim but not as loud.


Do you have a graph of it?

What source is it from?

Thanks.


----------



## wth718

Mrkazador said:


> Its very similar to Pacific Rim but not as loud.


 Well, damn! That was the one thing PR had going for it. I'm holding out hope that you viewed a downloaded copy that had the low end lopped off.


----------



## audiofan1

Tragedy of the year


----------



## GPBURNS

Mrkazador said:


> Most of the bass in the new Godzilla movie is at 30-50hz. There is some 20hz content but not very loud.




:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Fatshaft

Mrkazador said:


> Most of the bass in the new Godzilla movie is at 30-50hz. There is some 20hz content but not very loud.


I HOPE this is no fuc%^n way true!!!


----------



## raynist

wth718 said:


> Well, damn! That was the one thing PR had going for it. I'm holding out hope that you viewed a downloaded copy that had the low end lopped off.


I looked and there are a few mkv torrents of godzilla floating around. Who knows how they were ripped. Still holding out hope.


----------



## wadec22

I've owned max payne on bluray for a long time now, hadn't watched it in forever. with my new subs wanted to revisit it. movie is okay, couple of epic bass scenes though.


----------



## basshead81

Mrkazador said:


> Most of the bass in the new Godzilla movie is at 30-50hz. There is some 20hz content but not very loud.


Yes I thought the same...I watched it tonight and it was disappointing. Of course I watched the 1080p rip but I could tell it would not be worth buying the blu-ray.


----------



## Iggster

I just finished watching godzilla and I have to disagree with everyone else, the bass is VERY loud and it does go pretty low, it is obviously late so I turned off my subs 30 minutes into the movie cause it was getting WAY to loud and I didnt want to piss off the neighbors lol.


----------



## bori

Won't be able to judge any bass for a while. My man cave got flooded yesterday. 😢Saved most of my electronics but hdmi cables, adapters, recliners, and ps3 were damaged. Amongst many other things. I was able to pull out my epik conquest in time.


----------



## Reefdvr27

bori said:


> Won't be able to judge any bass for a while. My man cave got flooded yesterday. í ½í¸¢Saved most of my electronics but hdmi cables, adapters, recliners, and ps3 were damaged. Amongst many other things. I was able to pull out my epik conquest in time.


 I feel you man. I was a week from my grand opening of my theater and we had a hilacious thunder storm in the middle of the night and got like 4 inches of rain in like 40 minutes. I had a small leak in my new roof and the water got into my freshly painted theater ceiling and ruined it. Looks like it is going to be ok, but is going to set me back a week or so. Good luck on the clean up.


----------



## spidey.joe80

It's true, the new Godzilla is filtered. Still though it's a bass movie and it's pretty strong to 25hz. But no Cloverfield killer.
Sadly, X-men DOFP looks to be filtered as well. As I'm a comic book fan this one hits especially hard.
At least Amazing spider-man and Captain America turned out good. Really holding out hope for Guardians of the Galaxy now.
Also, ftr its very rare for downloaded rips to have the bass filtered out, in my experience the opposite is true they have louder bass. Sometimes even, rips can have better bass than the retail version such as this.

Finding Nemo vs. Finding Nemo Rebassed
The Whale scene:









Nemo plumbs the depths!


----------



## Ray77085

bori said:


> Won't be able to judge any bass for a while. My man cave got flooded yesterday. 😢Saved most of my electronics but hdmi cables, adapters, recliners, and ps3 were damaged. Amongst many other things. I was able to pull out my epik conquest in time.


Sorry to hear about that Bori !!! W.T.H happened ? Mother nature, busted pipe ? Hopefully you can file a claim do some upgrades and have some change left over. 
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Toe

When you guys comment on a bass track, could you please clarify what the source was? Personally, I don't have any interest in hearing about anything but the actual blu ray, so it would be great to know what the source is for those of us who only care to hear about the actual blu. Thanks!



bori said:


> Won't be able to judge any bass for a while. My man cave got flooded yesterday. í ½í¸¢Saved most of my electronics but hdmi cables, adapters, recliners, and ps3 were damaged. Amongst many other things. I was able to pull out my epik conquest in time.


 
Oh man! Sorry to hear that!  Hope you get back to 100% soon.


----------



## dominguez1

Iggster said:


> I just finished watching godzilla and I have to disagree with everyone else, the bass is VERY loud and it does go pretty low, it is obviously late so I turned off my subs 30 minutes into the movie cause it was getting WAY to loud and I didnt want to piss off the neighbors lol.


What sub(s) do you run? Room size?


----------



## bori

Ray77085 said:


> Sorry to hear about that Bori !!! W.T.H happened ? Mother nature, busted pipe ? Hopefully you can file a claim do some upgrades and have some change left over.
> Good luck and keep us posted.


Mother nature then the sump pump went bad. My whole neighborhood got flooded yesterday.


----------



## Flageborg

J_Palmer_Cass said:


> 
> I am not sure that everyone uses settings where you can see what is going on in the waterfall. Let's see what your waterfall shows for this sample. Movie is called "Drive". The waterfall starts at 4 minutes and 45 seconds.
> 
> For a comparison, everyone else is welcome to post their own waterfalls of this same scene with whatever settings that you prefer to use.
> 
> 
> The complete movie can be found at the link below. Just start your waterfall at 4 minutes and 45 seconds.
> 
> 
> http://www.crackle.com/c/drive/drive/2491394


The link is no longer available...?

But my Bluray is....do you mean 4m45sec from start of movie?


----------



## Iggster

dominguez1 said:


> What sub(s) do you run? Room size?


def tech 8060s, built in subs so 2-10s with 600 watts and a tc sounds 3000, ported box and 4000 watts. I used to use cloverfield for demos but dam godzilla was rocking my place big time. felt like a dam earthquake in here lol room is 12feet by 12 feet roughly


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

Godzilla at 35min 15sec and 53min 32sec is pretty fricken' cool. Not a top 10 low bass movie, but there are some really good moments.


----------



## Flageborg

Iggster said:


> .....I used to use cloverfield for demos but dam godzilla was rocking my place big time. felt like a dam earthquake in here...


This is spectrum of your Cloverfield YouTube movie











...and this is Cloverfield from the fantastic Demo Bass Disc


----------



## AJ72

Watched Captain America winter soldier tonight and can't recommend it highly enough. I thought the bass was brilliant in this in fact the best bass in a movie I've seen in a while. Right up there for me.


----------



## wth718

Flageborg said:


> This is spectrum of your Godzilla YouTube movie


YouTube movie? Lol.

That's hilarious.


----------



## Flageborg

wth718 said:


> YouTube movie? Lol.
> 
> That's hilarious.


Sorry, my bad, changed it to Cloverfield....


----------



## discone

sojodave said:


> Regarding Titan AE, it was a movie that cost over $100 million to make and the original studio went broke. A second studio picked up the project half way through. I've seen this movie over 50 times because the sound is so incredible. My daughters loved watching this movie growing up. Great bass in the ice scene and great surrounds for a DTS movie.


Thank's for the info. Shame the first studio could not complete the movie. Not to get off track to far caught another animated movie yesterday Harlock: Space Pirate. This had great animation with fair soundtrack and some bass moments. IMO though the story line was all over the place.


----------



## discone

AJ72 said:


> Watched Captain America tonight and can't recommend it highly enough. I thought the bass was brilliant in this in fact the best bass in a movie I've seen in a while. Right up there for me.


I'll be looking forward to watching this one. It is nice when they do not filter a movie to heavily. I just picked up The Amazing Spider-Man 2 this morning from Redbox with hopes it will have good bass also.


----------



## Iggster

Flageborg said:


> This is spectrum of your Cloverfield YouTube movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this is Cloverfield from the fantastic Demo Bass Disc




lol I hope you are messing around  cause I doubt my cell phone cam can pick up low frequencies. I probably just downloaded a bass happy version of it who knows.


----------



## bori

Iggster said:


> lol I hope you are messing around  cause I doubt my cell phone cam can pick up low frequencies. I probably just downloaded a bass happy version of it who knows.


Cloverfield is one of the best bass heavy movies.


----------



## Ray77085

bori said:


> Cloverfield is one of the best bass heavy movies.


Yes indeed, yes indeed !!!! That track lacks nothing in the BASS dept !!!


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> I'll be looking forward to watching this one. It is nice when they do not filter a movie to heavily. I just picked up The Amazing Spider-Man 2 this morning from Redbox with hopes it will have good bass also.


I did not blind buy The Amazing Spider-Man 2 as originally planned. Instead I did REDBOX rental and the movie overall is ok. The bass hit really low and not loud. I could feel the bass more than I could hear it if that makes any sense.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> I did not blind buy The Amazing Spider-Man 2 as originally planned. Instead I did REDBOX rental and the movie overall is ok. The bass hit really low and not loud. I could feel the bass more than I could hear it if that makes any sense.


I agree it was more felt then heard. Would not have minded a little more from the 20 to 30hz range. 

To me the movie was not to bad and they did try to cram as much as they could into it. Leaving us with the tease for the next installment and spin-off to The Sinister Six.


----------



## wadec22

watched transcendence last night, bass was super disappointing. I did stream it off amazon, so that could be a factor.


----------



## Rgdeuce

Finally got to see the grenade scene from World War Z yesterday... WOW.

I have most of the 4.5 star and 5 star movies on this list, but that scene did things to my house that no other movie has done to this point. The movie was very entertaining too.


----------



## atad

I know this forum is for bass, but the new Godzilla movie has amazing steering (I think thats what its called), the way the audio moves around the room, it feels like you are right in the middle of the action, never had that before, not to this extent.


----------



## basshead81

wadec22 said:


> watched transcendence last night, bass was super disappointing. I did stream it off amazon, so that could be a factor.


Do not base anything off of amazon video. I watched WWZ on Amazon and the grenade scene sucked. On Comcast HD PPV it was effin phenominal. Actually I do not put much stock in anything other then Blu Ray or Comcast HD PPV as it is 99.997% BR quality.


----------



## Bassment

anything off a stream like netflix, amazon, itunes, hulu, youtube, very likely has major compression in the audio.


----------



## Ray77085

wadec22 said:


> watched transcendence last night, bass was super disappointing. I did stream it off amazon, so that could be a factor.


Stream or BD you are not missing much IMHO. It did hit low a few times but I could barley make it through to the end of the movie. I do know I was fatigued when I watched it and that may have been a big factor.


----------



## Ray77085

atad said:


> I know this forum is for bass, but the new Godzilla movie has amazing steering (I think thats what its called), the way the audio moves around the room, it feels like you are right in the middle of the action, never had that before, not to this extent.


I'm looking forward for this one !! You speak of the audio, but how did the bass sound on your set up ?


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> I agree it was more felt then heard. Would not have minded a little more from the 20 to 30hz range.
> 
> To me the movie was not to bad and they did try to cram as much as they could into it. Leaving us with the tease for the next installment and spin-off to The Sinister Six.


Yep !!
My thoughts exactly !!


----------



## cchunter

The only thing I use to stream movies is VUDU. I think that is almost comparable video/audio to a bluray. I've tried Amazon, Charter PPV, etc...and nothing compares to VUDU for streaming IMO.


----------



## Reefdvr27

I was watching the bass disc today and a scene I never heard anybody mention was the last airbender water wave scene. It was pretty good and pretty long. You felt like you were in the wave.


----------



## Follz20

Godzilla (2014):


----------



## mikeee1

Follz20 said:


> Godzilla (2014):


What source did you get these from? BD? RIP?


----------



## Follz20

mikeee1 said:


> What source did you get these from? BD? RIP?


Full BD untouched


----------



## popalock

Reefdvr27 said:


> I was watching the bass disc today and a scene I never heard anybody mention was the last airbender water wave scene. It was pretty good and pretty long. You felt like you were in the wave.


You must have missed it because that particular scene has been discussed as one of the most taxing scenes ever... I think I've seen Toe, Nube and (maybe even Bosso) mention it on several occasions. If I had more time, I'd dig up the graph for you... I might try to get to it later. 

Scene is a real beast...


----------



## atad

Ray77085 said:


> I'm looking forward for this one !! You speak of the audio, but how did the bass sound on your set up ?


I really liked the bass on Godzilla as well. It definitely rocked the house.


----------



## discone

atad said:


> I really liked the bass on Godzilla as well. It definitely rocked the house.


Glad to hear a positive report on Godzilla. I've been waiting for this to come out on BD and some of the first posts were a little negative. It was also good to hear the surround mix was great.

I'll keep my eye's peeled for hope of more positive posts!


----------



## AJ72

discone said:


> I agree it was more felt then heard. Would not have minded a little more from the 20 to 30hz range.
> 
> To me the movie was not to bad and they did try to cram as much as they could into it. Leaving us with the tease for the next installment and spin-off to The Sinister Six.


Agreed. The truck scene near the start had virtually zero impact when it crashes. Should have been a slam for that! Other scenes which I can't remember too lacked punch. On the flip side there were some nice wave like pulses in certain scenes. There's a constant ambient low oscillating rumble which is good throughout the movie. It was like a donut bass mix a bit hollow in the middle.


----------



## Reefdvr27

popalock said:


> You must have missed it because that particular scene has been discussed as one of the most taxing scenes ever... I think I've seen Toe, Nube and (maybe even Bosso) mention it on several occasions. If I had more time, I'd dig up the graph for you... I might try to get to it later.
> 
> Scene is a real beast...


 I found it. I believe Nube did this.


----------



## MiniHT

Follz20 said:


> Godzilla (2014):


Nice.. another summer stinker.. -10dB point ~21hz.. bummer. At least the levels are up there, hopefully it's not clipped to death.


----------



## basshead81

Wow I guess the ripped version of GZ was not that far off. Exactly as I suspected, rolling off hard around 30hz.


----------



## nube

Reefdvr27 said:


> I found it. I believe Nube did this.


Yep, that's one of the scenes in my The Longest, Most Intense Bass Scenes from Movies thread over at Data-Bass.com. It's pretty intense! Randy Thom did us right on that one.


----------



## ambesolman

basshead81 said:


> Wow I guess the ripped version of GZ was not that far off. Exactly as I suspected, rolling off hard around 30hz.



F$&@!


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Reefdvr27

nube said:


> Yep, that's one of the scenes in my The Longest, Most Intense Bass Scenes from Movies thread over at Data-Bass.com. It's pretty intense! Randy Thom did us right on that one.


 I see he is involved in the mixing of HTTYD2. Could be a good one.


----------



## wth718

basshead81 said:


> Wow I guess the ripped version of GZ was not that far off. Exactly as I suspected, rolling off hard around 30hz.


Watched this the other day and thought, ok, it's not THAT bad. Levels were ok and there was lots of bass. Then I played a couple scenes from Cloverfield right after.  

Yeah, Godzilla pretty much sucked.


----------



## Pianist718

you guys want some true crazy bass?? where your clothing shakes on you?






this thing scared me. Not joking. I am actually curious to know how low those frequencies are.


----------



## Fatshaft

&*(%^(&^($6 watching the Godzilla graph just makes me wanna hurt/break something!!!!!
I was soooooo looking forward to this one and will be sooooooo disappointed watching it!

WTF is wrong with these sound engineers!!!!!
They must be doing remastering using iphone ear plugs!!!

This is sooo disappointing I don't know what to say anymore.
I'm watching movies I'd NEVER watch just because it has a good graph and some are fuc&en painful to watch!

All I need to do now is play GZ +90DB hot on the bass


----------



## digler84

AJ72 said:


> Agreed. The truck scene near the start had virtually zero impact when it crashes. Should have been a slam for that! Other scenes which I can't remember too lacked punch. On the flip side there were some nice wave like pulses in certain scenes. There's a constant ambient low oscillating rumble which is good throughout the movie. It was like a donut bass mix a bit hollow in the middle.


the truck crash at the beginning had me very concerned about the rest of the movie. i also started to doubt my calibration thinking i had a huge null. i really don't get why they do a huge crash scene like that only for it to be so dull. there were some pretty cool sweeps throughout though...especially when electro fired things up. it just really bothers me when there are dead spots like that.


----------



## spidey.joe80

Pianist718 said:


> you guys want some true crazy bass?? where your clothing shakes on you?
> 
> http://youtu.be/0onhbp6m0J0
> 
> this thing scared me. Not joking. I am actually curious to know how low those frequencies are.



Quite impressive. Strong upward downward sweeps to 10hz. 









then this


----------



## efdeluxe

World War Z

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fcoqjnw1g83sbz4/WorldWar Z.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Pianist718

spidey.joe80 said:


> Quite impressive. Strong upward downward sweeps to 10hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then this



That chart of yours made me smile  As I felt it just a few days ago.

2 questions............ 1) how do you actually measure it with that cool chart and 2) Have you listened to anything more impressive than that? Care to point me to it?


----------



## Flageborg

Pianist718 said:


> ...I am actually curious to know how low those frequencies are....


Low enough...


----------



## digler84

i have never, ever seen a graph like that. holy smokes....crazy!


----------



## DrPainMD

Cam Man said:


> Thank you. What I'm not finding is whether this is a line level measurement of the program content, or an acoustic measurement with a mic, etc..





nube said:


> I think it's all discussed over there, but it's no longer done either of the ways you mentioned. The old way was line level measurement to see what frequencies were recorded in the program content, and sometimes (for comparison's sake) an acoustic measurement with a mic to see how well your system was reproducing said content.
> 
> The new way, however, which everything at the Data-Bass.com site is based on, is to measure the digital program content directly off the discs themselves.
> 
> The bottom of the first post I linked you to, right below the last ranking of program content, says this specifically:


The way I always did mine was directly from the DVD.

See the old master list


----------



## nube

Right, but you were still measuring the output from the DVD player's audio out. This new method just reads the data off the disc before it's gone through any equipment, so it's all digital.

Speaking of, we have a bunch of movies that need voting on over at the Data-Bass. 

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/forum/4-bass-content/

If you've seen any of the movies being polled, please take a minute to vote.


----------



## Fatshaft

Saw Godzilla yesterday in 3D 

Sound? 

In my opinion very disappointing sound mastering. 
FFS it's GODZILLA!


----------



## Reefdvr27

nube said:


> Right, but you were still measuring the output from the DVD player's audio out. This new method just reads the data off the disc before it's gone through any equipment, so it's all digital.
> 
> Speaking of, we have a bunch of movies that need voting on over at the Data-Bass.
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/forum/4-bass-content/
> 
> If you've seen any of the movies being polled, please take a minute to vote.


 I wish I could help, but I don't have any of those titles.


----------



## Pianist718

digler84 said:


> i have never, ever seen a graph like that. holy smokes....crazy!


I know right?
I had to lower it down as I got a bit "scared" 
can this damage my $1,000 sub? even at not so high volume?


----------



## nube

Pianist718 said:


> I know right?
> I had to lower it down as I got a bit "scared"
> can this damage my $1,000 sub? even at not so high volume?


No, it cannot. Your Rythmik F12 is superbly engineered by one of the best sub designers in the business, and has built-in limiting/protection circuitry to prevent it from being destroyed by rogue signals such as that bass "song."


----------



## MKtheater

Godzilla looks like a louder Avengers.


----------



## Reefdvr27

MKtheater said:


> Godzilla looks like a louder Avengers.


 Avengers could be the biggest let down in history followed by Pacific Rim!


----------



## MiniHT

Reefdvr27 said:


> Avengers could be the biggest let down in history followed by Pacific Rim!



+1. No "weight" to either of them. So much potential, what a let down. My opinion of course.... Although I did really like the overall mix for Avengers, lack of the low end was really my only complaint.


----------



## DrPainMD

nube said:


> Right, but you were still measuring the output from the DVD player's audio out. This new method just reads the data off the disc before it's gone through any equipment, so it's all digital.
> 
> Speaking of, we have a bunch of movies that need voting on over at the Data-Bass.
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/forum/4-bass-content/
> 
> If you've seen any of the movies being polled, please take a minute to vote.


wrong, not the way i was doing it


----------



## Toe

Reefdvr27 said:


> Avengers could be the biggest let down in history followed by Pacific Rim!


No way would I put PR in that class. Sure PR was missing some extension, but it was killer otherwise IMO with loud levels and excellent execution besides extension. That whole ocean/city battle is one of my favorite audio/3d demos even with the slightly lacking extension. 

Biggest bass letdowns in no particular order for me would be The Hobbit, 2012 and RotS. Avengers was a letdown as well of course, but a notch above those three for sure.

Having said that, one bass track that I revisited the other night that I can't find anything to complain about is Three Musketeers. 3M has it all from extension, output, hits in all the right spots, etc....great 3d/PQ as well.


----------



## Pianist718

digler84 said:


> i have never, ever seen a graph like that. holy smokes....crazy!





nube said:


> No, it cannot. Your Rythmik F12 is superbly engineered by one of the best sub designers in the business, and has built-in limiting/protection circuitry to prevent it from being destroyed by rogue signals such as that bass "song."


So nice to hear your compliments 
In my new theater I'll be buying one more.


----------



## oakhill

Anyone seen any good bass movies recently that are on blu-ray? Liked oblivion and planning on getting edge of tomorrow when it comes out. I guess I'm looking for adventure or thriller movies that are at least halfway decent.


----------



## Reefdvr27

oakhill said:


> Anyone seen any good bass movies recently that are on blu-ray? Liked oblivion and planning on getting edge of tomorrow when it comes out. I guess I'm looking for adventure or thriller movies that are at least halfway decent.


Last movie I seen worthy of good bass was Lone Survivor. If you looking for thriller I would say The Cabin in the woods, The Conjuring or Triangle. These all have some good bass and half way decent movies.


----------



## basshead81

oakhill said:


> Anyone seen any good bass movies recently that are on blu-ray? Liked oblivion and planning on getting edge of tomorrow when it comes out. I guess I'm looking for adventure or thriller movies that are at least halfway decent.


I plan on picking up Captain AmericaTWS on blu ray when it goes on sale. I watched the ripped version and it was great.


----------



## nube

DrPainMD said:


> wrong, not the way i was doing it


It's essentially the same thing. I'm not sure why you're arguing this point, as it says very clearly here that you were working with analog output from the signal chain, which is the whole point I was making:



> *Q:* Can you simply pop in a DVD and play it in the background with MediaPlayer, then run Spectrum Lab to analyze the sound? Or do you have to do something funky like route the line-out from your sound card to the line-in?
> 
> *A:* Yes, but it plots all channels when you play disc in the background
> Since we are only plotting LFE I unplug the rca from the sub and connect it to the line in on the souncard
> 
> *Q* Do you need any plugins for Spectrum Lab to analyze the DD/DTS sound or does it work with the standard install?
> 
> *A:* No, it works with the standard install


We all appreciate the work you put in on this subject, but the new process is apples-to-apples and completely digital, so there's no calibration required for the signal chain because the signal chain has been taken out of the equation.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

nube said:


> It's essentially the same thing. I'm not sure why you're arguing this point, as it says very clearly here that you were working with analog output from the signal chain, which is the whole point I was making:
> 
> 
> 
> We all appreciate the work you put in on this subject, but the new process is apples-to-apples and completely digital, so there's no calibration required for the signal chain because the signal chain has been taken out of the equation.




I don't use your method, yett my signals are all digital AFAIK. I use the player built into my PC and my laptop, but I do use the PC sound card.

You still have to "calibrate" when you use your method, because when you add 6 channels of audio together you will end up with signal levels above 0 dBFS if you do not do a "calibration".


----------



## DrPainMD

nube said:


> It's essentially the same thing. I'm not sure why you're arguing this point, as it says very clearly here that you were working with analog output from the signal chain, which is the whole point I was making:
> 
> 
> 
> We all appreciate the work you put in on this subject, but the new process is apples-to-apples and completely digital, so there's no calibration required for the signal chain because the signal chain has been taken out of the equation.


how is it done the "new" way ?
and I'm not arguing


----------



## DrPainMD

J_Palmer_Cass said:


> I don't use your method, yett my signals are all digital AFAIK. I use the player built into my PC and my laptop, but I do use the PC sound card.


seems about right , or wrong as the case may be?


----------



## Reefdvr27

basshead81 said:


> I plan on picking up Captain AmericaTWS on blu ray when it goes on sale. I watched the ripped version and it was great.


 I am pretty stoked for Captain America. Looking forward to Edge of Tomorrow also. Captain America may be the first movie I play in the new theater room. Should be right around my target for the grand opening.


----------



## Toe

Reefdvr27 said:


> I am pretty stoked for Captain America. Looking forward to Edge of Tomorrow also. Captain America may be the first movie I play in the new theater room. Should be right around my target for the grand opening.


Same here.

Speaking of Target and CA 2, Target will have the 3d version for $20 release week.


----------



## NorthSky

*'3 Days to Kill'* ... you guys like the bass in that one?


----------



## Reefdvr27

Toe said:


> Same here.
> 
> Speaking of Target and CA 2, Target will have the 3d version for $20 release week.


 I have noticed lately with certain new release titles that the major outlets are competing by offering their own special promo packaging. If anybody is in to that thing, you should look a head of the release and see what the specials are from Target, BB and Walmart. I actually like the steel books if I can find them, but I have been noticing that Walmart has been throwing in a bonus movie for a few bucks more, usually the first movie if it is a sequel.


----------



## spidey.joe80

DrPainMD said:


> how is it done the "new" way ?


The "new" method that the Data-Bass uses to measure is quite simple. 
1. They Rip a disc. (just the audio in .wav format)
2. They measure the Rip in Speclab. 
And there definitely is equipment involved. including a BD player and PC.

Originally Posted by nube:
"This new method just reads the data off the disc before it's gone through any equipment"

The way nube is describing it, sounds very esoteric and confusing. Almost like they have some mythical creature reading data off the disc for them. 







???

@Pianist all you need is speclab.


----------



## DrPainMD

the way I used to do it was, put a dvd in my pc and open mediaplayer and speclab and take a screenshot


----------



## lfe man

Ray77085 said:


> Yes indeed, yes indeed !!!! That track lacks nothing in the BASS dept !!!



Blu-ray version lacks though, filtered somewhere around 15hz, had to save dvd version.



spidey.joe80 said:


> The "new" method that the Data-Bass uses to measure is quite simple.
> 1. They Rip a disc. (just the audio in .wav format)
> 2. They measure the Rip in Speclab.
> And there definitely is equipment involved. including a BD player and PC.
> 
> Originally Posted by nube:
> "This new method just reads the data off the disc before it's gone through any equipment"
> 
> The way nube is describing it, sounds very esoteric and confusing. Almost like they have some mythical creature reading data off the disc for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> @Pianist all you need is speclab.



Lol. 




Finally watched man with iron fists, few pretty insane sweeps there(slowmo hit on that golden guy's face :eek) and movie was better i though it would.


Godzilla have some best sound efects ever done, especially in that railway bridge scene.(this is from my theatrical experience).


----------



## discone

NorthSky said:


> *'3 Days to Kill'* ... you guys like the bass in that one?


Yes I liked it and was good in places like explosions and such. It has been mentioned that the audio was filtered at 30Hz by nube.


----------



## notnyt

Godzilla was ok. Lots of loud bass, but nothing too low. There was some heavy rumbling in the tsunami scene tho. DTS-HD MA track.


----------



## Ray77085

lfe man said:


> Blu-ray version lacks though, filtered somewhere around 15hz, had to save dvd version.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Darn it lfe man !! Now I have to buy the Cloverfield DVD version as I thought the BD was good as it can get !!
> Would I get anymore from the DVD with these subs ?
> HSU VTF-3 MK3 and HSU VTF-3 MK4 subs.
> Thanks for the info....


----------



## Reefdvr27

I just got back from Guardians of the Galaxy and if that movie is unfiltered it will be a gem. Although the sound at my local theater is horrible (sounds like a pair of BIC F12's back there) I could still hear quite a few scenes in the making that should dig deep. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Samps

I know this list is for movies but the Captain Morgan white rum commercial has crazy bass for a commercial. It's the one where something shoots at a coconut and blows it up. Like under 25hz content.


----------



## Trigen

The forest and train/bridge scene is the best scene audio wise in the entire Godzilla movie. Can those that have the uncompressed blu ray track check if the Muto effects have more weight (low frequency wise) compared to Big-G effects? That is what I felt in the theater.

Loved the movie overall, although I would have liked to see the Muto EMP affect Big-G in some way (maybe stop him from charging for the atomic breath or something like that) as it makes no sense for the Muto to have those properties.


----------



## DrMichael

Why did The Dark Knight Rises and The Conjuring get rated so low. I thought those had great bass!


----------



## saprano

> Blu-ray version lacks though, filtered somewhere around 15hz, had to save dvd version


First time that I'm hearing about this since the bluray came out. Is this really true? Everyone always had good this to say about it. I think the bass is incredible.


----------



## whatupdet

DrMichael said:


> Why did The Dark Knight Rises and The Conjuring get rated so low. I thought those had great bass!


I thought so too, as I've told some of my non audiophile friends DKR is one of those scenes I use to show both subwoofer (along with grenade scene from WWZ) and surround sound for my setup. The opening scene with the plane shakes my house and I've only got a PB-12NSD, can't imagine if I had a 13-Ultra.


----------



## lefthandluke

my best friend has never seen "lone survivor"...

he's comin over in an hour to watch it...gonna set MV at -10 and let 'er rip...!


----------



## popalock

lefthandluke said:


> my best friend has never seen "lone survivor"...
> 
> he's comin over in an hour to watch it...gonna set MV at -10 and let 'er rip...!


That sounds...like a very reasonable experience.


----------



## lefthandluke

popalock said:


> That sounds...like a very reasonable experience.


he was blown away...both by the movie AND the soundtrack!!

i mighta let the volume slide to -8...

that soundtrack just sucks you into the movie at those kinda levels...!

the look on his face and watchin him squirm in his chair was priceless...!

so how do you like qatar pop...?

what's the time differential over there?


----------



## popalock

lefthandluke said:


> he was blown away...both by the movie AND the soundtrack!!
> 
> i mighta let the volume slide to -8...
> 
> that soundtrack just sucks you into the movie at those kinda levels...!
> 
> the look on his face and watchin him squirm in his chair was priceless...!
> 
> so how do you like qatar pop...?
> 
> what's the time differential over there?


Ha, lil' 2db bump is always in everyone's best interest!

Not bad over here...uneventful thus far. Freakin hot.

It's 1:23am over here now. Bout to crash for the night.


----------



## lfe man

Ray77085 said:


> lfe man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blu-ray version lacks though, filtered somewhere around 15hz, had to save dvd version.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Darn it lfe man !! Now I have to buy the Cloverfield DVD version as I thought the BD was good as it can get !!
> Would I get anymore from the DVD with these subs ?
> HSU VTF-3 MK3 and HSU VTF-3 MK4 subs.
> Thanks for the info....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blu-ray have unfiltered track too, atleast on italian soundtrack that is louder than dvd version ,so check it out if it's worthy... so if you can get some extra shaking or pressuration before you re-buy dvd?
> 
> 
> One good scene to try this is just before when they enter to metro tunnels or when they are in helicopter and that monster is walking in city streets before get bombed.
> 
> 
> 
> DrMichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did The Dark Knight Rises and The Conjuring get rated so low. I thought those had great bass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great bass? Tdkr is clipping mess and overall pretty bad mix(imo). Where is bass from tumblers or bat bike, what was in batman begins or tdk?
> 
> 
> Conjuring wasnt that great either, mainly 30hz film, few loud scenes there though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saprano said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time that I'm hearing about this since the bluray came out. Is this really true? Everyone always had good this to say about it. I think the bass is incredible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it's true, i dont have any charts on this computer to proof it though.
Click to expand...


----------



## popalock

lfe man said:


> Ray77085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blu-ray have unfiltered track too, atleast on italian soundtrack that is louder than dvd version ,so check it out if it's worthy... so if you can get some extra shaking or pressuration before you re-buy dvd?
> 
> 
> One good scene to try this is just before when they enter to metro tunnels or when they are in helicopter and that monster is walking in city streets before get bombed.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite scenes of all time is the military crossfire scene... I'm not sure if it digs much below 16Hz or so, but when you are pushing 125db at the LP it's fawking fun.
> 
> I remember running that scene full tilt with my mains running full range, then repeating the scene full tilt with my subs engaged...
> 
> Talk about night and day...lol. My mains are good down to the mid-low 30's.
Click to expand...


----------



## nube

spidey.joe80 said:


> The "new" method that the Data-Bass uses to measure is quite simple.
> 1. They Rip a disc. (just the audio in .wav format)
> 2. They measure the Rip in Speclab.
> And there definitely is equipment involved. including a BD player and PC.
> 
> Originally Posted by nube:
> "This new method just reads the data off the disc before it's gone through any equipment"
> 
> The way nube is describing it, sounds very esoteric and confusing. Almost like they have some mythical creature reading data off the disc for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> @Pianist all you need is speclab.


You pretty much nailed it, as desertdome had previously described in this thread regarding how to get the lossless audio into the proper digital format for measuring. However, the point (which I know you got) is that it does not go through any equipment that changes the audio, bit for bit, in any way. It's all digital. That's how it's different from the old way, which definitely went through DACs at multiple points, making it inherently less than perfect for measurements. The graphs are done in SpecLab, and are in reference to 0dBFS (of 128dB), but the measurements are not done in SpecLab.

Not trying to be esoteric, just don't want to discuss questionable/gray area DMCA stuff in the thread. Being vague is better than showing hubris.


----------



## lefthandluke

inherently... esoteric... hubris...

dang nube...you done gone and growed up right in front of our very eyes...


----------



## Ray77085

lfe man said:


> Ray77085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blu-ray have unfiltered track too, atleast on italian soundtrack that is louder than dvd version ,so check it out if it's worthy... so if you can get some extra shaking or pressuration before you re-buy dvd?
> One good scene to try this is just before when they enter to metro tunnels or when they are in helicopter and that monster is walking in city streets before get bombed.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the BD and was blown away by the American track bass wise !!! As matter of fact I just spun it a couple of weekends ago. Have to keep the sub woofer cones from dry rot. (LOL).
Click to expand...


----------



## Ray77085

popalock said:


> lfe man said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite scenes of all time is the military crossfire scene... I'm not sure if it digs much below 16Hz or so, but when you are pushing 125db at the LP it's fawking fun.
> 
> I remember running that scene full tilt with my mains running full range, then repeting the scene full tilt with my subs engaged...
> 
> Talk about night and day...lol. My mains are good down to the mid-low 30's.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW !!! I would like to be there in your set up !!!
Click to expand...


----------



## digler84

just respun lone survivor....this time at -15....first of all i love this flick....but besides that there was some serious rumble throughout...and it wasn't overcooked. there was boom right where it needed to be. the only exception was the ac130 blasting those big cannons. i felt like there should have been a little bit more low end oomph on those. overall though, i feel like this one gets better the louder you play it.


----------



## DrMichael

lfe man said:


> Ray77085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blu-ray have unfiltered track too, atleast on italian soundtrack that is louder than dvd version ,so check it out if it's worthy... so if you can get some extra shaking or pressuration before you re-buy dvd?
> 
> 
> One good scene to try this is just before when they enter to metro tunnels or when they are in helicopter and that monster is walking in city streets before get bombed.
> 
> Great bass? Tdkr is clipping mess and overall pretty bad mix(imo). Where is bass from tumblers or bat bike, what was in batman begins or tdk?
> 
> I am confused about you clipping comment.
> 
> 
> Conjuring wasnt that great either, mainly 30hz film, few loud scenes there though.
> 
> I thought it pounded pretty hard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's true, i dont have any charts on this computer to proof it though.
Click to expand...


----------



## AJ72

digler84 said:


> just respun lone survivor....this time at -15....first of all i love this flick....but besides that there was some serious rumble throughout...and it wasn't overcooked. there was boom right where it needed to be. the only exception was the ac130 blasting those big cannons. i felt like there should have been a little bit more low end oomph on those. overall though, i feel like this one gets better the louder you play it.



If your referring to the ac130 being the guns out the side of the big plane I would have to agree but other than that the mix is perfection. Really nerve racking when the explosions come when you least expect it. Great dynamics and one of my absolute favourites.


----------



## digler84

AJ72 said:


> If your referring to the ac130 being the guns out the side of the big plane I would have to agree but other than that the mix is perfection. Really nerve racking when the explosions come when you least expect it. Great dynamics and one of my absolute favourites.


yes, the ac130 is the big plane with the huge guns toward the end of the movie when he is being rescued. just seemed like there should have been more impact with those big things. other than that...great mix.


----------



## Reefdvr27

digler84 said:


> just respun lone survivor....this time at -15....first of all i love this flick....but besides that there was some serious rumble throughout...and it wasn't overcooked. there was boom right where it needed to be. the only exception was the ac130 blasting those big cannons. i felt like there should have been a little bit more low end oomph on those. overall though, i feel like this one gets better the louder you play it.


 We were actually lucky enough to get possibly one of the best mixes of the year and maybe all time. Stop being so greedy you bass feen.


----------



## audiofan1

Reefdvr27 said:


> We were actually lucky enough to get possibly one of the best mixes of the year and maybe all time. Stop being so greedy you bass feen.





All time may be a stretch but I'll reserve that until Netflix stops holding it hostage or I break down and buy it ! Given that, an all time best for me would be to hard to decide on as I love all the top dogs for various reasons.


----------



## Ray77085

LS.. I thought it was one of the best surround sound tracks I've heard to date with the gunfire/bullets that sounded real, flying all over the place !! Bass was good too.


----------



## Reefdvr27

audiofan1 said:


> All time may be a stretch but I'll reserve that until Netflix stops holding it hostage or I break down and buy it ! Given that, an all time best for me would be to hard to decide on as I love all the top dogs for various reasons.


 When I say that I mean soundtrack. LS just had it all and not to mention that it was a good movie. Maybe not the overall best bass movie, but certainly is my all time great for the best soundtrack, but will still was no slouch in the bass dept either, the bass was excellent. I have never used Redbox, so I cannot comment on the quality of their copy.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> However I do keep in mind that movies are subjective. I just watched the new 300 rise of the whatever and was very disappointed with the over all movie. The bass was decent , but the surround track was off (Redbox BD). The dialog on the center channel was messed up (too low) and the side channels were louder than the front left and right main channels. I just did not like the movie that much when compared to the original 300.


Netflix shipped out 300: Rise of an Empire today so I should get it tomorrow for this weekends viewing. I see you say the overall sound except bass was a disappointment. Do you think it could have been just your disc that could have had a bad audio track? I'm hoping the disc I receive will have good sound.

I'm a sucker for sequel's and do find most never live up to the first but as stated subjective. I have Hope and that pushes me forward that one day I'll find that sequel that will surpass the original! I know there are some out that have done just that. Looking forward too CA: The Winter Solider as most talk has given it good reviews.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Another great scene for surround is the gatling gun scene in Book Of Eli. However it is only one scene, but a great demo scene. I actually watched the whole movie and I really liked it. Reminded me of the old Mad Max movies of the day. Maybe that is why I liked it. I seen that they are remaking Mad Max, minus Mel Gibson.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Netflix shipped out 300: Rise of an Empire today so I should get it tomorrow for this weekends viewing. I see you say the overall sound except bass was a disappointment. Do you think it could have been just your disc that could have had a bad audio track? I'm hoping the disc I receive will have good sound.
> 
> I'm a sucker for sequel's and do find most never live up to the first but as stated subjective. I have Hope and that pushes me forward that one day I'll find that sequel that will surpass the original! I know there are some out that have done just that. Looking forward too CA: The Winter Solider as most talk has given it good reviews.


Well, first off good luck and I hope it turns out to meet your expectations in a movie. Yes it could have been the REDBOX BD copy that had the issue as I'm not sure. There was talk of redbox and others having different disc for rentals somewhere on these forums . Regardless it's a once and done movie for me and so I'm not willing to try it again on any other disc. The 300 (Subjective) blew this new one out of the water in every way in my opinion, acting, storyline and the likes. But you will have to be the judge and if you like the new one then that is cool.

I'm with you on the sequel's as I have a lot of them from Transformers to the Kill Bill's etc.
Took the wife and kids to the Cinema to see CATWS when it first came out and it turned out to be a really good movie that I will buy on BD. Subjectively in my opinion it blew the CA out of the water!! The Bass was not good in the Cinema, but hopefully it will be a beast once on BD.

I'm going to give Oculus a spin if I can catch it available from Redbox.
Also I can't wait until Edge of Tomorrow arrives on BD so I can compare it to *Oblivion *which is my all time favorite movie to date since it's release. 
Again good luck and crank it up this weekend and enjoy.


----------



## Ray77085

Reefdvr27 said:


> Another great scene for surround is the gatling gun scene in Book Of Eli. However it is only one scene, but a great demo scene. I actually watched the whole movie and I really liked it. Reminded me of the old Mad Max movies of the day. Maybe that is why I liked it. I seen that they are remaking Mad Max, minus Mel Gibson.


I would have to agree. I really liked The Book Of Eli. First time I watched it I did not catch on that he was Bl*** the whole time until the end of the movie.


----------



## cchunter

Ray77085 said:


> Well, first off good luck and I hope it turns out to meet your expectations in a movie. Yes it could have been the REDBOX BD copy that had the issue as I'm not sure. There was talk of redbox and others having different disc for rentals somewhere on these forums . Regardless it's a once and done movie for me and so I'm not willing to try it again on any other disc. The 300 (Subjective) blew this new one out of the water in every way in my opinion, acting, storyline and the likes. But you will have to be the judge and if you like the new one then that is cool.
> 
> I'm with you on the sequel's as I have a lot of them from Transformers to the Kill Bill's etc.
> Took the wife and kids to the Cinema to see CATWS when it first came out and it turned out to be a really good movie that I will buy on BD. Subjectively in my opinion it blew the CA out of the water!! The Bass was not good in the Cinema, but hopefully it will be a beast once on BD.
> 
> I'm going to give Oculus a spin if I can catch it available from Redbox.
> Also I can't wait until Edge of Tomorrow arrives on BD so I can compare it to *Oblivion *which is my all time favorite movie to date since it's release.
> Again good luck and crank it up this weekend and enjoy.


Do not rent Oculus! Horrible movie IMO. Audio/video terrible, storyline terrible. Don't waste your money on it!


----------



## ambesolman

Reefdvr27 said:


> I don't think anybody did, it was kinda like the Sixth Sense.



With a hot chick instead of that annoying kid


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Ray77085

cchunter said:


> Do not rent Oculus! Horrible movie IMO. Audio/video terrible, storyline terrible. Don't waste your money on it!


WOW !!! Had no idea it was that weak !! It's not about the money , but rather time as I don't want to waste an hour and a half or so watching it and then regretting it. OK on to plan B !!


----------



## Ray77085

ambesolman said:


> With a hot chick instead of that annoying kid
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Yes indeed !!! I really like her looks and body. She really looks HOT in, Oz The Great And Powerful !!


----------



## discone

cchunter said:


> Do not rent Oculus! Horrible movie IMO. Audio/video terrible, storyline terrible. Don't waste your money on it!


This is not the type of movie I would pick out most of the time but wife likes. Since she sits through most of my picks even foreign films that she has to read, I'll take one for the team and suffer if it's as bad as you say it is.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> WOW !!! Had no idea it was that weak !! It's not about the money , but rather time as I don't want to waste an hour and a half or so watching it and then regretting it. OK on to plan B !!


Was looking forward to your take on the audio/video on this one as it's coming up in my queue to watch this coming week. 

The wife loves these supernatural type of movies and I just go along for the ride. We just watched The Quiet Ones and for me not a good film. The acting was not all that and audio could have been better even though a couple of bass moments could be heard.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Was looking forward to your take on the audio/video on this one as it's coming up in my queue to watch this coming week.
> 
> The wife loves these supernatural type of movies and I just go along for the ride. We just watched The Quiet Ones and for me not a good film. The acting was not all that and audio could have been better even though a couple of bass moments could be heard.


If you are going in to TOFTT on Oculus, please post your thoughts on it and on the new 300.


----------



## MemX

Reefdvr27 said:


> I don't think anybody did, it was kinda like the....


Duuuude, spoiler alert!!


----------



## Mrkazador

Maleficent and the new Xmen has some decent lfe down around 10hz but not very loud.


----------



## wyattroa

MemX said:


> Duuuude, spoiler alert!!


I know right...come on


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> If you are going in to TOFTT on Oculus, please post your thoughts on it and on the new 300.


Yes I should be watching Oculus Tuesday and will post my thoughts.  I did watch 300: ROAE last night. 

I agree that it was not as good as the first one. It had the blood and gore of the first one but I think this one was way over the top. I do understand it was 3D so that may explain the blood coming toward you all the time even though I watched the 2D version. The first 300 had more fact toward what happened as in Leonidas blocked the only road, local resident betraying the Greeks by revealing a small path, ect. This second 300 seamed like they wanted to rewrite history having Xerxes and his father there in battle and his father being shot by an arrow. Also don't get me started on the enemies Themistocles and Artemisia having their little chit chat  aboard the ship although did give us a laugh with the masked guards looked at each other outside the door. I know that most fact based movies have some fiction or embellishment added to help the story or add a little excitement so I should have expected no less from this. This is all just my thoughts and others my have a different spin on the movie.

The bass was alright to me on this but have heard and felt better.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Yes I should be watching Oculus Tuesday and will post my thoughts.  I did watch 300: ROAE last night.
> 
> I agree that it was not as good as the first one. It had the blood and gore of the first one but I think this one was way over the top. I do understand it was 3D so that may explain the blood coming toward you all the time even though I watched the 2D version. The first 300 had more fact toward what happened as in Leonidas blocked the only road, local resident betraying the Greeks by revealing a small path, ect. This second 300 seamed like they wanted to rewrite history having Xerxes and his father there in battle and his father being shot by an arrow. Also don't get me started on the enemies Themistocles and Artemisia having their little chit chat  aboard the ship although did give us a laugh with the masked guards looked at each other outside the door. I know that most fact based movies have some fiction or embellishment added to help the story or add a little excitement so I should have expected no less from this. This is all just my thoughts and others my have a different spin on the movie.
> 
> The bass was alright to me on this but have heard and felt better.


OK, cool on Oculus as I look forward on your feedback !!
As far as your assessment on the new 300, I could not have said it any better. You are spot on IMO and thanks for taking time to post about that movie. Yep others will certainly have a different take on the movie but that's just the way it is and I'm fine with that. Movies are indeed subjective !! However I will not come on here to agree or disagree just to blend in when it comes to movies as I believe some folks do. I'm going to call them like I see and hear them and post my impressions. I will say this as well. Some movies I viewed for a first time I did not care for whilst at the Cinema. Watched it again at a later date and it turns out to be a darn good movie (example) Russel Crow in Gladiator !! 
Anyway did you notice any weirdness going on with the BD new 300 during playback or did it play fine ?


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> OK, cool on Oculus as I look forward on your feedback !!
> As far as your assessment on the new 300, I could not have said it any better. You are spot on IMO and thanks for taking time to post about that movie. Yep others will certainly have a different take on the movie but that's just the way it is and I'm fine with that. Movies are indeed subjective !! However I will not come on here to agree or disagree just to blend in when it comes to movies as I believe some folks do. *I'm going to call them like I see and hear them and post my impressions.* I will say this as well. Some movies I viewed for a first time I did not care for whilst at the Cinema. Watched it again at a later date and it turns out to be a darn good movie (example) Russel Crow in Gladiator !!
> Anyway did you notice any weirdness going on with the BD new 300 during playback or did it play fine ?



Call em like you see and hear them! I like that and should it be any other way!  I read reviews just to get a feel for the movie in the end it is my choice if I'll take the time to watch it. I liked watching the old review shows like Siskel & Ebert to see what is out there that I may have missed. Sometimes they give a movie 2 thumbs up while I thought it was thumbs down and vice versa. I accept others opinions both good and bad but in the end my opinion is just that, mine. I may share it at times to do the same as I look for, a different prospective. Ok now that the disclaimer is out of the way!


As for the weirdness yes and no. For most of the movie I thought they did a good job with overall sound and would give bass 4 out of 5. With that being said in the final battle I did experience what you had mentioned. The dialogue from center was low and the dynamics coming from the left and right surround was a bit overpowering, but that is the only time I noticed it for myself. Was it to be mixed like that rather then move around to other speakers IDK just found it strange.


----------



## Reefdvr27

MemX said:


> Duuuude, spoiler alert!!


OK, I deleted it, however I am not the one that said it.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> As for the weirdness yes and no. For most of the movie I thought they did a good job with overall sound and would give bass 4 out of 5. With that being said in the final battle I did experience what you had mentioned. *The dialogue from center was low and the dynamics coming from the left and right surround was a bit overpowering, but that is the only time I noticed it for myself. Was it to be mixed like that rather then move around to other speakers IDK just found it strange*.


In bold ^^^^^^
That's exactly what I experienced during playback !!! So I guess it was the mixers intentions ??


----------



## nube

Just a minor request for fellow bassheads in this thread.

There are a bunch of movies I've measured because they've been mentioned in this thread, but nobody has commented or voted on them over at the Data-Bass.com forums. I would love to post more measurements (see the "To Be Posted" tab on the current google spreadsheet of measurements), but I can't until these get voted on.

So, if you've seen any of them, please help out and vote for their execution and whether or not you think they're worthy of a buy, rental, or avoidance.

Also, Measurements of Captain America: The Winter Soldier are up and it is a VERY good mix, plus a very good movie.

P.S. Edge of Tomorrow:  Godzilla:


----------



## temps

Watched Days of Future Past last night.... surprisingly very, very weak in the bass department. Incredibly so, to the point it was probably the biggest flaw with the presentation. Everythings looks great, great plot, great acting, but the sound mix was awful and actually detracted from the big special effects moments because there was no impact to them at all. All visuals, no sound. 

Like, seriously. A guy rips an entire stadium out of the ground and I got only the tiniest peep from my sub?


----------



## ambesolman

temps said:


> Watched Days of Future Past last night.... surprisingly very, very weak in the bass department. Incredibly so, to the point it was probably the biggest flaw with the presentation. Everythings looks great, great plot, great acting, but the sound mix was awful and actually detracted from the big special effects moments because there was no impact to them at all. All visuals, no sound.
> 
> Like, seriously. A guy rips an entire stadium out of the ground and I got only the tiniest peep from my sub?



 


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## raistline

Error 404 ---- Emoji22 not found


----------



## audiofan1

nube said:


> Just a minor request for fellow bassheads in this thread.
> 
> There are a bunch of movies I've measured because they've been mentioned in this thread, but nobody has commented or voted on them over at the Data-Bass.com forums. I would love to post more measurements (see the "To Be Posted" tab on the current google spreadsheet of measurements), but I can't until these get voted on.
> 
> So, if you've seen any of them, please help out and vote for their execution and whether or not you think they're worthy of a buy, rental, or avoidance.
> 
> Also, Measurements of Captain America: The Winter Soldier are up and it is a VERY good mix, plus a very good movie.
> 
> P.S. Edge of Tomorrow:  Godzilla:


I've got Oculus and a new second sub dialed in and will post my subjective comments later on DB


----------



## digler84

temps said:


> Watched Days of Future Past last night.... surprisingly very, very weak in the bass department. Incredibly so, to the point it was probably the biggest flaw with the presentation. Everythings looks great, great plot, great acting, but the sound mix was awful and actually detracted from the big special effects moments because there was no impact to them at all. All visuals, no sound.
> 
> Like, seriously. A guy rips an entire stadium out of the ground and I got only the tiniest peep from my sub?


i'm sorry, but i'm not going to believe this until i physically hear it for myself on my own setup with bluray. this mix in the theater was pretty awesome....and it was a theater! it wasn't overwhelming, but this movie was one of the first times that i lightly FELT bass in a large theater setting. i still have high hopes and am clinging to the fact that you must have ripped some crappy copy considering its not out on blu yet.


----------



## Bassment

digler84 said:


> i'm sorry, but i'm not going to believe this until i physically hear it for myself on my own setup with bluray. this mix in the theater was pretty awesome....and it was a theater! it wasn't overwhelming, but this movie was one of the first times that i lightly FELT bass in a large theater setting. i still have high hopes and am clinging to the fact that you must have ripped some crappy copy considering its not out on blu yet.


Hmm, I felt ZERO bass in theater. I was thinking bass will be awesome at 15-25 hz. Maybe he can't do that low loud enough.


----------



## digler84

i just can't imagine with how good the mix in first class was. i know there have been issues with sequels in the past, but i remember being very impressed in the theater and have been chomping at the bit for this to come out on blu so i can blow the windows out of the house.  so hopefully his system is the weak link here....not that i wash bad bass on anyone.


----------



## SvtFoci

Cap 2 is indeed very nice in the bass dept. Not a lot of ULF, but what is there, is A LOT, 20-30hz, and is quite awesome. Godzilla, compared to what it should have been, is quite a dud.


----------



## Bassment

the bass in godzilla wasn't as low as it should have been, but it was still done very well.


----------



## Ray77085

SvtFoci said:


> Cap 2 is indeed very nice in the bass dept. Not a lot of ULF, but what is there, is A LOT, 20-30hz, and is quite awesome. Godzilla, compared to what it should have been, is quite a dud.


Great !!!
I will be picking up my BD copy from BB this week. Bought it there as I had 10.00 bucks in certificates which made it a cheap deal.Will give it a spin this upcoming weekend to hear how it sounds on my set up!!I did not get much bass from the cinema theater when it first came out.
It may not have a lot of ULF , but it was a really good movie IMO.


----------



## SvtFoci

Ray77085 said:


> Great !!!
> I will be picking up my BD copy from BB this week. Bought it there as I had 10.00 bucks in certificates which made it a cheap deal.Will give it a spin this upcoming weekend to hear how it sounds on my set up!!I did not get much bass from the cinema theater when it first came out.
> It may not have a lot of ULF , but it was a really good movie IMO.


The "steelbook" of the movie at bestbuy is probably the lowest quality steelcase I bought, so beware if you want that. The first one was broken, the plastic "hinge" was broken. The quality is just not up to snuff.


----------



## SvtFoci

Bassment said:


> the bass in godzilla wasn't as low as it should have been, but it was still done very well.


As low or loud. In more scenes than not, Godzillas stomps are barely audible. The train track scene was noticeably better at the "fake" IMAX I saw it at than at home.


----------



## Bassment

I watched it with huge boosts down low so it was good haha. My entire room shook basically 75% of the movie.


----------



## nube

Kinda weird to claim it was REALLY GOOD when you artificially boosted it to "huge" proportions.


----------



## Reefdvr27

SvtFoci said:


> The "steelbook" of the movie at bestbuy is probably the lowest quality steelcase I bought, so beware if you want that. The first one was broken, the plastic "hinge" was broken. The quality is just not up to snuff.


 I was happy today, I got Captain America Winter Soldier for $19 bucks in Blu Ray 3D. I am not sure if I posted it here or not, but if you are pretty avid at buying Blu Rays every week you have to watch the adds weekly for the good releases. The big 3 department stores (Target, Best Buy and Walmart) are all competing at the Blu Ray game. They all have their own special promo packaging or special promo pricing. I have noticed in the last few months they are all getting pretty aggressive at pushing these bigger titles. If your into collecting or looking for the best deal, be sure to look on Mondays and see what these stores have going.


----------



## Toe

Reefdvr27 said:


> I was happy today, I got Captain America Winter Soldier for $19 bucks in Blu Ray 3D. I am not sure if I posted it here or not, but if you are pretty avid at buying Blu Rays every week you have to watch the adds weekly for the good releases. The big 3 department stores (Target, Best Buy and Walmart) are all competing at the Blu Ray game. They all have their own special promo packaging or good sales and competitive pricing. I have noticed in the last few months they are all getting pretty aggressive at pushing these bigger titles. If your into collecting or looking for the best deal, be sure to look on Mondays and see what these stores have going.


I couldn't pass up a 3d blind buy at $20 for Cap 2 today.  Hope we get the same treatment with Godzilla next week!


----------



## Bassment

I don't care what is on the disc as long as I can easily modify it to be good 

It wasn't mixed at the best levels or frequencies, but the sound design was still really good in my opinion, so with some low end EQ it becomes very good.


----------



## audiofan1

Oculus is no slouch in the bass department and easily a 4 star bass movie, as for the story! bit of a toss up , you decide.


----------



## discone

audiofan1 said:


> Oculus is no slouch in the bass department and easily a 4 star bass movie, as for the story! bit of a toss up , you decide.


+1


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> OK, cool on Oculus as I look forward on your feedback !!



Well I got to watch Oculus last night. As stated above it does have some nice bass. It does not have it all the time, but when it does it can be heard and felt. I know this since I got this new subwoofer and a good scare comes the wife grabs my arm much tighter. 

The story well, that's another story!  I'm a little bias as these are not my type of movies, but will say this is a movie you have to follow at all times to keep up with what is going on as they do a lot of flashbacks. If you take a bathroom break without putting it on pause you may get lost. Those who watch it can make their own decision if it was good or not. If a bass fan and need a filler movie while waiting for a new release then this would be ok for a rent IMO.


----------



## Ray77085

SvtFoci said:


> The "steelbook" of the movie at bestbuy is probably the lowest quality steelcase I bought, so beware if you want that. The first one was broken, the plastic "hinge" was broken. The quality is just not up to snuff.


Thanks for the heads up on the steelbook version. I bought the standard BD.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Well I got to watch Oculus last night. As stated above it does have some nice bass. It does not have it all the time, but when it does it can be heard and felt. I know this since I got this new subwoofer and a good scare comes the wife grabs my arm much tighter.
> 
> The story well, that's another story!  I'm a little bias as these are not my type of movies, but will say this is a movie you have to follow at all times to keep up with what is going on as they do a lot of flashbacks. If you take a bathroom break without putting it on pause you may get lost. Those who watch it can make their own decision if it was good or not. If a bass fan and need a filler movie while waiting for a new release then this would be ok for a rent IMO.


Thanks for your take on this !! OK I'm convinced now that I should give it a spin just for the BASS as you and audiofan1 have commented that the BASS is pretty good. 
So I will retract my previous comments about not renting it !!
Again thanks for your feedback.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> Thanks for your take on this !! OK I'm convinced now that I should give it a spin just for the BASS as you and audiofan1 have commented that the BASS is pretty good.
> So I will retract my previous comments about not renting it !!
> Again thanks for your feedback.


YW! 

Today I get the type of movie I like in the mail. CATWS will be on tap tonight. Thanks to your feedback and everyone else's this movie seems like it will be a real treat.


----------



## AJ72

CATWS along with Lone Survivor are the two best bass mixes for the year so far IMO. Can't think of anything else coming close?


----------



## discone

AJ72 said:


> CATWS along with Lone Survivor are the two best bass mixes for the year so far IMO. Can't think of anything else coming close?


+1 on Lone Survivor. The bass was great as well the surround mix was tops IMO.

I feel like a little kid waiting to get out of work today so I can get home to watch CAWTS. I've yet to hear any thing bad, so it must be true!


----------



## wth718

All Is Lost, Ender's Game, and Kick Ass 2 might have some quarrels with that.


----------



## Mrkazador

nube said:


> P.S. Edge of Tomorrow:  Godzilla:


The intro to Edge of Tomorrow was intense!


----------



## wyattroa

Mrkazador said:


> The intro to Edge of Tomorrow was intense!


I wanted to see this in the theater, but missed out. Tom Cruise make not be liked by many, but damn his movies deliver. From everything I heard the studio dropped the ball on this movie with promoting it. Cant wait until it comes out. Already ordered on Amazon!


----------



## Reefdvr27

Mrkazador said:


> The intro to Edge of Tomorrow was intense!


 The two first weeks of October are going to be great. Edge of Tomorrow and X-Men. Bass or not, I want to see both of these. Early reports say there will be bass in both.


----------



## red_5ive

wyattroa said:


> I wanted to see this in the theater, but missed out. Tom Cruise make not be liked by many, but damn his movies deliver. From everything I heard the studio dropped the ball on this movie with promoting it. Cant wait until it comes out. Already ordered on Amazon!


Great film for sure. I don't go to the movies as much as I used to, but I went and saw EOT twice. Can't wait for the blu-ray to give my subs a workout. 

And I don't care what people say about Cruise. As far as I'm concerned, he's helped people in need and made the evening news because of it. I'll judge him on that merit alone no matter if he's said some cooky things and made a fool of himself (like on Oprah lol).


----------



## red_5ive

Reefdvr27 said:


> The two first weeks of October are going to be great. Edge of Tomorrow and X-Men. Bass or not, I want to see both of these. Early reports say there will be bass in both.


Easily my two favorite action films this year.


----------



## Reefdvr27

red_5ive said:


> Easily my two favorite action films this year.


 For some reason every Tom Cruise movie seems to be a bass winner. IDK if he has anything to do with that, but hopefully EOT keeps to the tradition. I loved the last XMen movie, actually it is one of my favorites. I purposely did not got to see Days of Futures Past at the movies just so I could watch at home in my own space. Actually I skipped most all the summer flicks for the same reason.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> YW!
> 
> Today I get the type of movie I like in the mail. CATWS will be on tap tonight. Thanks to your feedback and everyone else's this movie seems like it will be a real treat.


NICE !!! I just need to get by BB and pick up my copy. I will give it a spin on Saturday for sure.
I really think you will like it. Like I said I did not have a good BASS experience while viewing at the Theater and I'm hoping that the BD will hit hard !!


----------



## audiofan1

I'm all in on CATWS tonight, just may watch the first as well .


----------



## AJ72

wth718 said:


> All Is Lost, Ender's Game, and Kick Ass 2 might have some quarrels with that.[/
> 
> Agree Enders Game bass was fantastic, forgot about that one! The other two not so much for me and didn't really enjoy the films as much which doesn't help. I bought CATWS, Lone Survivor and Enders Game blind and the only three new releases I bought this year. That's my benchmark.
> 
> EOT with Tom may well be my fourth new release addition but I will wait to see if there's any Oblivion like hysteria before buying.


----------



## AJ72

audiofan1 said:


> I'm all in on CATWS tonight, just may watch the first as well .



I look forward to your feedback!


----------



## wth718

AJ72 said:


> wth718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Is Lost, Ender's Game, and Kick Ass 2 might have some quarrels with that.[/
> 
> Agree Enders Game bass was fantastic, forgot about that one! The other two not so much for me and didn't really enjoy the films as much which doesn't help. I bought CATWS, Lone Survivor and Enders Game blind and the only three new releases I bought this year. That's my benchmark.
> 
> EOT with Tom may well be my fourth new release addition but I will wait to see if there's any Oblivion like hysteria before buying.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't really say I disagree with you all that much. Other than that one scene, AIL didn't do it for me, and I didn't particularly like KA2, although the bass was great (first was much better). Just throwing a reminder out there about some of the other bass movies this year. :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## digler84

just finished with winter soldier....already loved the movie for the story alone....totally awesome mix for sure! many scenes with some great bass, but when the helicarriers emerge is just awesome. oh, yeah, when they crash there is a great amount of boom too....but there should be, ya know? awesome, awesome movie.

ill jump on the boat of not being able to wait for xmen and edge of tomorrow as well. transformers should be an awesome mix as well....and even though some say godzilla will suck, i want to rent it at the very least.


----------



## audiofan1

AJ72 said:


> CATWS along with Lone Survivor are the two best bass mixes for the year so far IMO. Can't think of anything else coming close?


 I just finished* CATWS *and yes it screams* 5 stars*! without question and yes it may very well be the best this year (got Lone Survivor coming in next , so we'll see) and you may be hard pressed to find its equal. 

So good of a mix (and bass) Its in my top 5 of all time


----------



## discone

Reefdvr27 said:


> The two first weeks of October are going to be great. Edge of Tomorrow and X-Men. Bass or not, I want to see both of these. Early reports say there will be bass in both.


+1 This fall looks to be a bass feast I hope.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> NICE !!! I just need to get by BB and pick up my copy. I will give it a spin on Saturday for sure.
> I really think you will like it. Like I said I did not have a good BASS experience while viewing at the Theater and I'm hoping that the BD will hit hard !!



OK! You were right I did enjoy this movie very much! The story was good, but the audio track and the BASS was great. It was mentioned above that when the airships took off all he#* broke loose which was a good thing. 

It may not have sounded that good in the theater for you, but I'm thinking you'll definitely give your subs a workout! 

Oh! Where can I buy an SUV like Nick Fury's?


----------



## Kazz063

digler84 said:


> ....and even though some say godzilla will suck, i want to rent it at the very least.


The review for Godzilla on blu-ray.com gives it a 5.0 for audio



> _Godzilla roars with a breathtaking, ear-shattering DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1 lossless soundtrack. This is, quite simply, one of the top handful of audio experiences the Blu-ray format has yet enjoyed and certainly a true reference track that will challenge any low end to its maximum capacity. Even better, the track isn't just a jumble of aggressive sound. Like the movie, it's perfectly orchestrated and balanced, hugely aggressive but naturally so, as if commanded by the actions, not over-pumped to create the feel of a large event. The realism is uncanny not only in the low end but in the aggressive spacing and natural envelopment the track offers._


I have it on pre-order so looking forward to judging for myself.


----------



## Toe

Kazz063 said:


> The review for Godzilla on blu-ray.com gives it a 5.0 for audio
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on pre-order so looking forward to judging for myself.


 
I'm looking forward to judging for myself as well as lots of people are raving about the audio, and some (bass heads) are not. Will it be another Hobbit in the bass department, or more along the lines of Pacific Rim? If the latter, I will still be thrilled with it as I loved the bass in PR even though I could clearly tell extension was not as good as it could have been. Besides extension, I thought PR did everything else very well and is one of my overall favorite LFE experiences in my theater, so if Godzilla is similar, I will be happy. If Godzilla is closer in experience to Hobbit with lots of missed bass spots, extreme lack of extension and so on, it will go in the trash.  Curious to hear it!


----------



## Reefdvr27

Toe said:


> I'm looking forward to judging for myself as well as lots of people are raving about the audio, and some (bass heads) are not. Will it be another Hobbit in the bass department, or more along the lines of Pacific Rim? If the latter, I will still be thrilled with it as I loved the bass in PR even though I could clearly tell extension was not as good as it could have been. Besides extension, I thought PR did everything else very well and is one of my overall favorite LFE experiences in my theater, so if Godzilla is similar, I will be happy. If Godzilla is closer in experience to Hobbit with lots of missed bass spots, extreme lack of extension and so on, it will go in the trash.  Curious to hear it!


 I actually love and hate the fact the euro guys get the first crack at these movies. It is nice to know ahead not to waste your money on a flop, but I hate waiting when there is a definite bass flick. Seems like there are more and more guys giving opinions than a couple of years ago, so it is pretty safe to say if they are saying a movie lacks bass, then it is probably true. I will say that I wrote off Oblivion because a few early reports came in that it was a bass flop and it went on to win bass movie of the year in a poll. So I agree, gotta get the movie for yourself, never know, could be a different sound track on the US version?


----------



## Toe

Reefdvr27 said:


> I actually love and hate the fact the euro guys get the first crack at these movies. It is nice to know ahead not to waste your money on a flop, but I hate waiting when there is a definite bass flick. Seems like there are more and more guys giving opinions than a couple of years ago, so it is pretty safe to say if they are saying a movie lacks bass, then it is probably true. I will say that I wrote off Oblivion because a few early reports came in that it was a bass flop and it went on to win bass movie of the year in a poll. So I agree, gotta get the movie for yourself, never know, could be a different sound track on the US version?


Who knows. I think audio/bass is very subjective in general due to a variety of reasons which is why I always have to listen to a movie/concert before coming to any conclusions.


----------



## temps

digler84 said:


> i just can't imagine with how good the mix in first class was. i know there have been issues with sequels in the past, but i remember being very impressed in the theater and have been chomping at the bit for this to come out on blu so i can blow the windows out of the house.  so hopefully his system is the weak link here....not that i wash bad bass on anyone.


Personally, I did not find the mix that good. Aside from the weak bass, surround effects weren't used that well. It was clear and understandable but it didn't have the same kind of flair I expect from say, actual Marvel Studios movies, Prometheus/Avatar/Oblivion etc.. I watched Cap 2 just the day before and was blown away, then was dismayed at how weak DoFP was in comparison. 

It isn't just that it is too low for my system either... I am used to the tortured sounds my sub makes when it tries to dig too deep, hahah. There just isn't much going on. I am hoping it is a bad release but the other stuff I have got from the same group is spectacular so who knows.


----------



## Emaych

Ralph Potts reviewed the submarine movie PHANTOM some while ago. He didn't seem to like it much, and it appears it was similarly dismissed by those posting in his review space. Just had to chime in here, though I have little time just now to do it justice. A rare case of Ralph dropping the ball -- or rather I disagree with his assessment of this as not particularly worthy. I found this unappreciated gem to be intelligent and thoroughly enjoyable -- one of the better films I've seen lately...which of course would make little impact without its KILLER SOUND TRACK. The clankthunking of the sub running into stuff rocks my room with LFE authority and sounds like you might expect if you were aboard -- extremely realistic and that is rare, oh so rare quality. Do yourself a favor and pick this up as an unheralded bass monster -- $7 from AMAZON just now......


----------



## Reefdvr27

temps said:


> Personally, I did not find the mix that good. Aside from the weak bass, surround effects weren't used that well. It was clear and understandable but it didn't have the same kind of flair I expect from say, actual Marvel Studios movies, Prometheus/Avatar/Oblivion etc.. I watched Cap 2 just the day before and was blown away, then was dismayed at how weak DoFP was in comparison.
> 
> It isn't just that it is too low for my system either... I am used to the tortured sounds my sub makes when it tries to dig too deep, hahah. There just isn't much going on. I am hoping it is a bad release but the other stuff I have got from the same group is spectacular so who knows.


 What speakers and subs are you running? Ported>Sealed?


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> OK! You were right I did enjoy this movie very much! The story was good, but the audio track and the BASS was great. It was mentioned above that when the airships took off all he#* broke loose which was a good thing.
> 
> It may not have sounded that good in the theater for you, but I'm thinking you'll definitely give your subs a workout!
> 
> Oh! Where can I buy an SUV like Nick Fury's?


Whoo Hoo !! I picked up my copy from BB today and will crank it up this Saturday evening. I was hoping that it would turn out to have good bass once on BD and by your description I will be smiling on Saturday. The theater we went to is probably not the best as I frequent it often and have never been impressed by the Bass.
Haha.. Well in my case to get an SUV like Nick's I will need to hit the Lotto !!! 
Glad you enjoyed the movie .


----------



## Reefdvr27

This is interesting
http://www.cnet.com/news/transformers-4-will-be-first-dolby-atmos-blu-ray/


----------



## sworth

I use the last sequence in Cabin in the Woods to set my sub's level. If it doesn't throb and rattle the walls with that, it will work perfectly with everything else.


----------



## nube

Emaych said:


> Ralph Potts reviewed the submarine movie PHANTOM some while ago. He didn't seem to like it much, and it appears it was similarly dismissed by those posting in his review space. Just had to chime in here, though I have little time just now to do it justice. A rare case of Ralph dropping the ball -- or rather I disagree with his assessment of this as not particularly worthy. I found this unappreciated gem to be intelligent and thoroughly enjoyable -- one of the better films I've seen lately...which of course would make little impact without its KILLER SOUND TRACK. The clankthunking of the sub running into stuff rocks my room with LFE authority and sounds like you might expect if you were aboard -- extremely realistic and that is rare, oh so rare quality. Do yourself a favor and pick this up as an unheralded bass monster -- $7 from AMAZON just now......


Yep! Bossobass noted this one a couple years ago, then maxmercy measured it, and it's an ABSOLUTE BASS MONSTER!!!

The only problem is, the sound mix is very poorly done in some respects because the whole thing is riddled with clipping, and it's seriously bad clipping.

But, if you can get over the bad sounds, it has a ****ton of bass. Like, truckloads. I didn't like the movie.

P.S. Atmos for the home is all hype, at least for now. Your system will just default to the TrueHD stream, so it won't be anything extra special.


----------



## Emaych

nube said:


> Yep! Bossobass noted this one a couple years ago, then maxmercy measured it, and [PHANTOM is] an ABSOLUTE BASS MONSTER!!!
> 
> The only problem is, the sound mix is very poorly done in some respects because the whole thing is riddled with clipping, and it's seriously bad clipping.
> 
> But, if you can get over the bad sounds, it has a ****ton of bass. Like, truckloads. I didn't like the movie.


Actually, I had never seen any evidence this film had garnered much attention whatsoever outside of Potts' review, which was followed by ten or so posts by members mostly ridiculing its poor box office performance, lack of any pre-release promotion, and thanks for the warnings about mediocrity. 

Did not know of any measurements done, just knew how it performed in my HT experience. Which brings me to the "clipping" you mention -- always has eluded me what is meant here. I assume there is some measured truncation of waveforms done electronically, i.e., with a pure signal, which verifies this phenomenon? 

Can't say I hear bad sounds, but then most of my assemblage of equipment has been toward the goal of hearing pleasing and exquisite things -- fair to say with lesser grade gear I used to hear harshness and stridency, but it would be helpful to me to have you explain exactly what you mean by "clipping", "bad sound", etc., and where it occurs in this flick -- I'll see what I hear -- also too possibly the latest STAR TREK and SUPER 8, which I've also heard exhibit clipping. 

As to the film, can't get better than Ed Harris, and I thought the central unfurling of the mystery and character interaction made for compelling cinema in and around the sub thunks.....


----------



## audiofan1

Finally I get to watch *Lone Survivor* tonight!


----------



## GPBURNS

Toe said:


> I'm looking forward to judging for myself as well as lots of people are raving about the audio, and some (bass heads) are not. Will it be another Hobbit in the bass department, or more along the lines of Pacific Rim? If the latter, I will still be thrilled with it as I loved the bass in PR even though I could clearly tell extension was not as good as it could have been. Besides extension, I thought PR did everything else very well and is one of my overall favorite LFE experiences in my theater, so if Godzilla is similar, I will be happy. If Godzilla is closer in experience to Hobbit with lots of missed bass spots, extreme lack of extension and so on, it will go in the trash.  Curious to hear it!


you will enjoy it - does not dig very deep but has strong volume levels and well recorded, fun track and film 
very similar to PR which I did not like at all on first viewings but now rank much higher and demo at times
not always about how it graphs


----------



## MemX

I need to re-watch Phantom - I could only watch it turned down a bit as the neighbours were in, and there were some serious bass hits in it!

The film was... meh... Acting was alright by some but formulaic by others, and the opening sequences are almost "How many clichés can we fit in in 10 minutes?" lol

It does seem to get a bit better as it goes on, though, so I'll have to run it again at a decent volume


----------



## carp

Sorry guys, too lazy to search...

How is Captain America for bass and overall sound? I'm having a movie night tonight and curious about what to expect. I sure hope that it isn't filtered at 30hz like Avengers was!!


----------



## WayneJoy

carp said:


> Sorry guys, too lazy to search...
> 
> How is Captain America for bass and overall sound? I'm having a movie night tonight and curious about what to expect. I sure hope that it isn't filtered at 30hz like Avengers was!!



Here are the specs from Data-bass


Captain America - The Winter Soldier (7.1 DTS-HD MA)

Level - 4 Stars (110.62dB composite)
Extension - 5 Stars (6Hz)
Dynamics - 5 Stars (28.52dB)


----------



## Quickett

You will smile when the heli's launch, I guarantee it!


----------



## carp

WayneJoy said:


> Here are the specs from Data-bass
> 
> 
> Captain America - The Winter Soldier (7.1 DTS-HD MA)
> 
> Level - 4 Stars (110.62dB composite)
> Extension - 5 Stars (6Hz)
> Dynamics - 5 Stars (28.52dB)



Oh hell yes.   Thanks Wayne.


----------



## basshead81

Oh yea I knew Captain America had some low stuff even from watching the ripped version. I will be purchasing that BR.


Also I watched Maleficent last night(ripped version), it had some decent bass moments but could not tell if there was much depth. It appears to not have been measured yet. Anybody else watched it yet?


----------



## digler84

cap 2.....awesome. 

/story


----------



## nube

basshead81 said:


> Oh yea I knew Captain America had some low stuff even from watching the ripped version. I will be purchasing that BR.
> 
> 
> Also I watched Maleficent last night(ripped version), it had some decent bass moments but could not tell if there was much depth. It appears to not have been measured yet. Anybody else watched it yet?


I can't post measurements until they're released in retail. For Maleficent (another Skywalker Sounds mix), that's not until Nov. 4th.


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> you will enjoy it - does not dig very deep but has strong volume levels and well recorded, fun track and film
> very similar to PR which I did not like at all on first viewings but now rank much higher and demo at times
> not always about how it graphs


Great to hear. 

Watched Need for Speed last night and thought that mix was fantastic for bass and otherwise/overall! Great stuff


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Great to hear.
> 
> Watched Need for Speed last night and thought that mix was fantastic for bass and otherwise/overall! Great stuff


Yeah! Need for Speed was a blast and despite most views on it I'm buying a copy


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Capt America was a good movie and definitely gave my VTF a workout! Another decent movie for bass is Oculus. It isn't a good movie or even a decent horror flick but it has a good amount of rumbling bass kinda like The Conjuring. Worth the rent IMO.


----------



## GPBURNS

Toe said:


> Great to hear.
> 
> Watched Need for Speed last night and thought that mix was fantastic for bass and otherwise/overall! Great stuff


That it is - really enjoyed that one 

just viewed new Captain America this afternoon - wow - incredible audio 
best overall track have heard in some time


----------



## mo949

audiofan1 said:


> Yeah! Need for Speed was a blast and despite most views on it I'm buying a copy



The 3d was really well done for that one too.


----------



## audiofan1

mo949 said:


> The 3d was really well done for that one too.


I told myself last year to pickup some glasses for my 3D capable setup (3yrs running) but put it off yet again! since you mentioned it there was a moment or during my viewing of Need for Speed 2D that made me duck or push back from the onscreen impact! That's rare and now I feel I made need to pony up!


----------



## audiofan1

Lone survivor last night was indeed a memorable experience! OK that may be an understatement  It and CATWS may just just seal the year for both bass and mix with a slight nudge to the latter for excellent dialog! but seeing were a the crescendo of the years best now hitting Blu! this call may be premature


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> That it is - really enjoyed that one
> 
> just viewed new Captain America this afternoon - wow - incredible audio
> best overall track have heard in some time


Nice! CA2 up next for me.


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Yeah! Need for Speed was a blast and despite most views on it I'm buying a copy


I would like to check out the 3d at some point, but man the movie I thought was terrible so I dont want to buy it. Only thing that got me through it was the killer A/V! It was total eye and ear candy though!


----------



## AJ72

carp said:


> Sorry guys, too lazy to search...
> 
> How is Captain America for bass and overall sound? I'm having a movie night tonight and curious about what to expect. I sure hope that it isn't filtered at 30hz like Avengers was!!


Gotta rate CAP2 bass very, very highly and overall audio as well. Clean and powerful is a good way to describe it. Yet to see anyone comment negatively on this films much hyped credentials.


----------



## tvuong

^^ plus a very good movie also.


----------



## Emaych

nube said:


> Yep! Bossobass noted this one a couple years ago, then maxmercy measured it, and it's an ABSOLUTE BASS MONSTER!!!





nube said:


> The only problem is, the sound mix is very poorly done in some respects because the whole thing is riddled with clipping, and it's seriously bad clipping.
> 
> But, if you can get over the bad sounds, it has a ****ton of bass. Like, truckloads.


I did check out those links and was restricted from the clipping one. I guess it is probably fair to say that the phenomenon of clipping is not very well understood, particularly by me, but I'm trying to get a handle on it. 

I assume from the link, it is a measureable deformation of the audio signal across all frequencies one's speaker produces? I have read, and nube here seems to confirm, that the presence of this phenomenon has audible consequences, referring to the effect as "bad sounds".

If someone might have access to the clipping graphic from PHANTOM, what are the associated time signatures? What type of distortion should one expect at those spots? What would cause this clipping to be present on the disc?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ray77085

AJ72 said:


> Gotta rate CAP2 bass very, very highly and overall audio as well. Clean and powerful is a good way to describe it. Yet to see anyone comment negatively on this films much hyped credentials.


Excellent movie overall with some great bass on BD. The bass on BD was a lot better than the Theater that I viewed CAWS at. Although in my opinion and on my set up it is not on par with the heavy hitters such as Underworld: Awakening, The Incredible Hulk (2008), Cloverfield(blu-ray).
But still a great film with great bass that is now part of my collection.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> Excellent movie overall with some great bass on BD. The bass on BD was a lot better than the Theater that I viewed CAWS at. Although in my opinion and on my set up it is not on par with the heavy hitters such as Underworld: Awakening, The Incredible Hulk (2008), Cloverfield(blu-ray).
> But still a great film with great bass that is now part of my collection.


Glad to hear the movie sounded better on your system so you could enjoy it more. I'm going through bass withdraw as this weekend no bass movies shipped out.  I'm due to get Need For Speed tomorrow so that may help curb my cravings.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Glad to hear the movie sounded better on your system so you could enjoy it more. I'm going through bass withdraw as this weekend no bass movies shipped out.  I'm due to get Need For Speed tomorrow so that may help curb my cravings.


You will definitely enjoy the sound track on NFS as it is a nice treat !!! I watched it a few weeks back and was impressed with the bass and surround sound mix. I have reservation with this movie because of the old school muscle cars that were in it. I grew up with some of those cars and some of my friends had cams, big blocks etc. 
Crank it up and it will bring a . Now the acting and story line, well.....Um you will have to decide.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Godzilla eve


----------



## Emaych

So I use this thread to alert myself to bass monster movies. Seems no one has made note of PHANTOM, which I've recently seen. I actually have collected a number of titles on the basis of what is cited herein, so I thought I'd pass this along to others. Then someone says the track is riddled with clipping and "bad sounds", which I never heard. I'd like to double check my hearing, my system, and/or the validity of these claims, but when it comes to even explaining what this phenomenon is, where it occurs on the disc, what it sounds like, I get no takers. 

Seems a little unfair to denigrate something then withdraw without a trace, but such is the nature of online posting, I guess. Thanks for that clipping advisory, really impressed me that you know what you're talking about.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Emaych said:


> So I use this thread to alert myself to bass monster movies. Seems no one has made note of PHANTOM, which I've recently seen. I actually have collected a number of titles on the basis of what is cited herein, so I thought I'd pass this along to others. Then someone says the track is riddled with clipping and "bad sounds", which I never heard. I'd like to double check my hearing, my system, and/or the validity of these claims, but when it comes to even explaining what this phenomenon is, where it occurs on the disc, what it sounds like, I get no takers.
> 
> Seems a little unfair to denigrate something then withdraw without a trace, but such is the nature of online posting, I guess. Thanks for that clipping advisory, really impressed me that you know what you're talking about.


 There was some talk on Phantom awhile back. There is a couple of pages to read. 

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-59


----------



## ambesolman

Your alert isn't working right then. Scroll back a bit...


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Emaych

Reefdvr27 said:


> There was some talk on Phantom awhile back. There is a couple of pages to read.
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-59


Yes, thanks for the link, I'd clicked on it, but vis a vis the clipping reference over on DATABASS, it says I'm not authorized to open that attachment. The time signatures of the clipping, which I'm assuming are part of what is there, would be helpful, but also anyone to explain what clipping is and what audible distortion might result from it, would almost certainly advance my understanding -- I'm starting to think no one really knows what is, or else it exerts no influence on what you hear.

Has my curiosity peaked because I want to go back and see what I hear, then I might evaluate the real meaning of its being there, if it is....


----------



## nube

Hey, guy. My girlfriend's parents are here from out of town and I've only been able to check the thread via my phone for most of the last 4 days. I also started a new job today. I'm sorry that I failed to meet your unspoken expectations.

But, as others have said, the links providing direct answers to your questions have already been given. If you can't view the images, log in. Also, do a search on the Data-Bass forums for clipping or clipped content, as every single one of your questions has been answered, extensively over there, and to some degree in this thread.

A little off topic, but you (and many others in this thread) act like you're entitled to private tutoring from those of us who contribute. While I love helping people learn about bass content in movies, and I love learning more about it every day myself, you can't expect us to rehash everything just for you every time you have (what you think is) a pertinent question. You have to put forth some effort. That's why the internet is so amazing - with just a little bit of searching, you can find expert facts and information about almost any question you may have, and on any subject.

We've already provided everything you need to find the information yourself. Now, spread your wings, take the plunge, and go forth and prosper!


----------



## Emaych

nube said:


> Hey, guy. My girlfriend's parents are here from out of town and I've only been able to check the thread via my phone for most of the last 4 days. I also started a new job today. I'm sorry that I failed to meet your unspoken expectations.
> 
> But, as others have said, the links providing direct answers to your questions have already been given. If you can't view the images, log in. Also, do a search on the Data-Bass forums for clipping or clipped content, as every single one of your questions has been answered, extensively over there, and to some degree in this thread.
> 
> A little off topic, but you (and many others in this thread) act like you're entitled to private tutoring from those of us who contribute. While I love helping people learn about bass content in movies, and I love learning more about it every day myself, you can't expect us to rehash everything just for you every time you have (what you think is) a pertinent question. You have to put forth some effort. That's why the internet is so amazing - with just a little bit of searching, you can find expert facts and information about almost any question you may have, and on any subject.
> 
> We've already provided everything you need to find the information yourself. Now, spread your wings, take the plunge, and go forth and prosper!


 Yes, very good. My post was intended to evoke a response, which I'd not gotten. I don't think I'm entitled to being schooled, really don't, but I've now elicited some kind of (unresponsive) response. Now unfortunately you invested all that effort without explaining anything I did not already know. 

Still do not want to log into DATABASS, in spite of being patronized. Some folks here thought it relevant to my citing PHANTOM for bass content, to mention the clipping, namely you. That is something I did not know, so I follow up and suddenly it is not worthy to explore herein. Sounds like something that can't be detected without measuring equipment, so is not really relevant at all, but then I did not bring it up. Thanks for your help.


----------



## wth718

Emaych said:


> Yes, very good. My post was intended to evoke a response, which I'd not gotten. I don't think I'm entitled to being schooled, really don't, but I've now elicited some kind of (unresponsive) response. Now unfortunately you invested all that effort without explaining anything I did not already know.
> 
> Still do not want to log into DATABASS, in spite of being patronized. Some folks here thought it relevant to my citing PHANTOM for bass content, to mention the clipping, namely you. That is something I did not know, so I follow up and suddenly it is not worthy to explore herein. Sounds like something that can't be detected without measuring equipment, so is not really relevant at all, but then I did not bring it up. Thanks for your help.


If clipping is egregious enough, it certainly can be heard, and is certainly relevant. The better your setup and the better you're hearing, the more clipping is noticeable. And after I looked at the graphs on the site you don't want to log onto, I can see plenty of instances of it. It's been a while since I watched the movie, but I do recall instances where I checked my subs to make sure the noises I heard weren't driver related, but content related.


----------



## Mongo171

The electrical signal being reproduced by a speaker is a sine wave. That is needed for a clear audible sound. Once an amplifier is driven beyond its spec's output, the signal the speaker is trying to reproduce now is flattened, somewhat resembling a square wave. This does sound distorted coming from the speaker. Most amps have clipping lights to indicate clipping.


----------



## mo949

Toe said:


> I would like to check out the 3d at some point, but man the movie I thought was terrible so I dont want to buy it. Only thing that got me through it was the killer A/V! It was total eye and ear candy though!


I hear you. The movie was entertaining to me too but if I stopped to think at all it was a stinker. At the end though I was discussing it with my little brother and he brought up a good point. In the early 90's we played the need for speed game in its original glory on the 3DO and it was way ahead of its time. One of the fun parts was that there were cops everywhere and the race took place on the streets. There really wasn't any background story. When I look at this movie as a video game story, it then isn't quite as bad. I'm sure I'll enjoy this flick the next time even more than the first.


----------



## Emaych

^^^Thank you for that gentlemen (wth718 and mongo171), those were the more responsive responses I was looking for. I did see a clip light flash repeatedly on the latest STAR TREK at the same spot, same channel, when I replayed it over and over. Did not isolate that channel by unhooking the other channels to hear more precisely what it sounded like, but in the mix, was not particularly, or at all, audibly noticeable. So the amp is registering the incoming signal? -- I thought clipping at the amp level was the amp tapping out of power -- or is it that the distorted signal causes the amp that much distress? If some one can obtain the PHANTOM clipping time signatures, it would be most appreciated...thanks again


----------



## nube

And these exact responses were already posted at the links provided; all you had to do was search. Please search before asking in the future. Thanks in advance!


----------



## wth718

Emaych said:


> ^^^Thank you for that gentlemen (wth718 and mongo171), those were the more responsive responses I was looking for. I did see a clip light flash repeatedly on the latest STAR TREK at the same spot, same channel, when I replayed it over and over. Did not isolate that channel by unhooking the other channels to hear more precisely what it sounded like, but in the mix, was not particularly, or at all, audibly noticeable. So the amp is registering the incoming signal? -- I thought clipping at the amp level was the amp tapping out of power -- or is it that the distorted signal causes the amp that much distress? If some one can obtain the PHANTOM clipping time signatures, it would be most appreciated...thanks again


As has been mentioned, you can see the instances of clipping on the image on data-bass.com. The info is there--you've just got to log in and look at it.


----------



## Emaych

wth718 said:


> As has been mentioned, you can see the instances of clipping on the image on data-bass.com. The info is there--you've just got to log in and look at it.


Thanks for that, I do appreciate your response. I am not a member over there, not looking to become one, nor disseminate any more personal information from my side than I absolutely have to. Don't know what is involved in logging in, but suspect it at least involves an email address. Of course I did not think getting that info from members here was going to pose the least problem, but now I indeed have been schooled, just not on what I was looking for.


----------



## MKtheater

The answer is clipping is an odd sound in the soundtrack, the better the gear, the more you can hear it.


----------



## Emaych

MKtheater said:


> The answer is clipping is an odd sound in the soundtrack, the better the gear, the more you can hear it.


Actually, one of the reasons this is of interest to me is that I did not hear anything amiss in the PHANTOM track, which in addition to the ample tonnage of bass bumps, I thought to be highly superior. Now my hearing is not what it used to be, but the theory I am operating on is the opposite of what you state, i.e., the better the gear, the less able you might be to detect the presence of clipping as imbedded in the soundtrack (I think amp clipping is a different thing altogether, but then that is a point I'm not sure of either). 

In any case, I don't have the best gear I suppose, but do somehow manage to think that maybe because it is as good as it is, is the why behind me hearing nothing I would call "bad sounds" -- unless that is "bad" in the urban slang. If that is not the case, I might have to face that my hearing is pretty blown -- either case makes investigating this issue very relevant to my concerns, so was looking for the time signatures. AVS not as helpful or positive as I remember since I don't post as much now, but I see there are still a few members still willing to offer up something helpful....


----------



## duc135

Emaych,

You and nube are talking about two different sources of clipping. Nube is referring to clipping that is present in the recording itself. The better the gear, the more likely you will be able to hear it. No matter how good your equipment is, you cannot avoid the clipping as it was recorded that way. The best equipment in the world will not be able to get rid of it.

The clipping you are talking about is clipping from the equipment itself. Whether it due to improper setup or inadequate power. This is what you are talking about when you say you see the clip lights on your amp go on. You are either exceeding the limitations of your equipment or it was setup improperly. This source of clipping can be fixed. The clipping nube is referring to cannot be short of getting the recording studio to fix and rerelease the fixed Blu-ray/DVD.


----------



## Mongo171

Emaych said:


> Actually, one of the reasons this is of interest to me is that I did not hear anything amiss in the PHANTOM track, which in addition to the ample tonnage of bass bumps, I thought to be highly superior. Now my hearing is not what it used to be, but the theory I am operating on is the opposite of what you state, i.e., the better the gear, the less able you might be to detect the presence of clipping as imbedded in the soundtrack (I think amp clipping is a different thing altogether, but then that is a point I'm not sure of either).
> 
> In any case, I don't have the best gear I suppose, but do somehow manage to think that maybe because it is as good as it is, is the why behind me hearing nothing I would call "bad sounds" -- unless that is "bad" in the urban slang. If that is not the case, I might have to face that my hearing is pretty blown -- either case makes investigating this issue very relevant to my concerns, so was looking for the time signatures. AVS not as helpful or positive as I remember since I don't post as much now, but I see there are still a few members still willing to offer up something helpful....


ANYTHING in the audio chain can cause clipping. If the plastic disc in your hand was recorded with a clipped signal, no matter how loud it is played, it will still be clipped. The pre/pro is basically a buffer between the source player and the amp. It also can add DSP functions to the audio; bass tones, treble tones, Dolby environments, etc. The amp amplifies anything that is on the input.

You sound like an intelligent guy. We've given pretty basic answers. Anything more in-depth and you will need to have letters after your name.


----------



## Toe

mo949 said:


> I hear you. The movie was entertaining to me too but if I stopped to think at all it was a stinker. At the end though I was discussing it with my little brother and he brought up a good point. In the early 90's we played the need for speed game in its original glory on the 3DO and it was way ahead of its time. One of the fun parts was that there were cops everywhere and the race took place on the streets. There really wasn't any background story. When I look at this movie as a video game story, it then isn't quite as bad. I'm sure I'll enjoy this flick the next time even more than the first.


Great points and I actually did look at it from that perspective as I read that about the film before watching it. Don't get me wrong, it was certainly entertaining in the HT, I just don't want to sit through it again.  Well, unless someone loans me a copy of the 3d version so I can check that out since I have heard very good things and I am a 3d fan.


----------



## Emaych

duc135 said:


> Emaych,
> 
> You and nube are talking about two different sources of clipping. Nube is referring to clipping that is present in the recording itself. The better the gear, the more likely you will be able to hear it. No matter how good your equipment is, you cannot avoid the clipping as it was recorded that way. The best equipment in the world will not be able to get rid of it.
> 
> The clipping you are talking about is clipping from the equipment itself. Whether it due to improper setup or inadequate power. This is what you are talking about when you say you see the clip lights on your amp go on. You are either exceeding the limitations of your equipment or it was setup improperly. This source of clipping can be fixed. The clipping nube is referring to cannot be short of getting the recording studio to fix and rerelease the fixed Blu-ray/DVD.


This was as I suspected -- and thank you for your on point answer. Another member had suggested that recorded clipping would then manifest as clipping at the amp. I did think they were different usages of the term, but can see that one might trigger the other if your amp reads an incoming spurious signal as something it can't reproduce without clipping. 

Also, I had heard STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS exhibited clipping (recorded) and I did actually observe repeatedly one channel of my seven channel amp flash the clip light where the man drops his capsule in the drink and a quite pronounced explosion results. The channel was one of the rear ones, very adequately powered I should think, so made me believe this was a case where the signal might have precipitated the alert. The sound was not markedly louder than any other channel, nor was it associated with anything sounding "odd" or like "bad sounds", though altogether fairly loud and extremely dynamic -- part of the problem I suppose in closing in on recorded clipping -- possibly it takes place during these cacophonous interludes, these sonic assaults, making them difficult to identify in casual listening. Here again, why I wanted time signatures to get closer to understanding. 

What I meant about my pet theory was that my speakers are EXTREMELY durable and of quite reasonable, even superior, build quality, amps known to soothe some stridency, so perhaps would minimize or obviate any nastiness in the recorded signal. I'll have to test that though against knowing a part other members identify as audibly distorted due to clipping. Thanks so much for being of help.


----------



## Emaych

Mongo171 said:


> ANYTHING in the audio chain can cause clipping. If the plastic disc in your hand was recorded with a clipped signal, no matter how loud it is played, it will still be clipped. The pre/pro is basically a buffer between the source player and the amp. It also can add DSP functions to the audio; bass tones, treble tones, Dolby environments, etc. The amp amplifies anything that is on the input.
> 
> You sound like an intelligent guy. We've given pretty basic answers. Anything more in-depth and you will need to have letters after your name.


Thank you for that. Perhaps the amp might bristle at a clipped signal -- my speakers are very efficient yet can suck whatever power an amp produces -- blown some amps, never the speakers. Thanks to you and some other members, I think I'm shaping a concept of what is being referred to here. Next would be to test it from the disc, but the time signatures would be handy, versus just standing by my speakers for the whole movie.....


----------



## lefthandluke

Emaych said:


> Thanks for that, I do appreciate your response. I am not a member over there, not looking to become one, nor disseminate any more personal information from my side than I absolutely have to. Don't know what is involved in logging in, but suspect it at least involves an email address. Of course I did not think getting that info from members here was going to pose the least problem, but now I indeed have been schooled, just not on what I was looking for.


i understand your point of view...i do

but a wealth of knowledge in all things bass is only minutes (literally) away...

defend your point of contention at your loss...

don't mean to pile on...but c'mon


----------



## Bassment

the clip light doesn't go off when you are playing back recorded clipping. Recorded clipping is no different than any other audio, it just sounds bad. The clip light on your amps indicates if the amp's output is clipping, aka it can't sustain a sinusoidal wave and it's flattening the tops.


----------



## Emaych

lefthandluke said:


> i understand your point of view...i do
> 
> but a wealth of knowledge in all things bass is only minutes (literally) away...
> 
> defend your point of contention at your loss...
> 
> don't mean to pile on...but c'mon


Uh, yeah -- precisely -- minutes away. Thought I might come to the AUDIO/VISUAL SCIENCES FORUMS, and specifically this whole section dealing with subs and bass and the like, to toss around some concepts. But guess I discovered there are those who like to wax poetic and at length on directing inquiries elsewhere, or dissecting the manner or form of presenting (in my case just responding to) items and issues mentioned where at least my knowledge base could be expanded -- and undoubtedly expanded painlessly by expending even one tenth the energy devoted to the negativism free-flowing herein.

One member went on for hundreds of words explaining what an imposition it was to respond helpfully, and managed to be quite patronizing while not giving the merest hint as to his own advanced understanding.

To all out there who might find yourself leaning to that camp, please remember my AVS handle, know that I might be looking to learn something, know that I apologize in advance for asking, and also know that you can skip my post and not feel the least inclination to respond -- I think it quite likely I will not find it helpful. 

And beyond that, from some of the responses I've gotten, as well as those withheld, I think I'm inclined to believe folks are just embarassed to admit they don't have any better understanding than I do. I note my central questions were, and have been to this moment, avoided, though a few have also chimed in with earnest intention to be of service. 

Thanks for standing squarely with and for the advancement of knowledge, I'm sure we all appreciate the charitable investment of your time and energies...meant sincerely to those that tried to help, and less sincerely to the rest....


----------



## wth718

Emaych said:


> Uh, yeah -- precisely -- minutes away. Thought I might come to the AUDIO/VISUAL SCIENCES FORUMS, and specifically this whole section dealing with subs and bass and the like, to toss around some concepts. But guess I discovered there are those who like to wax poetic and at length on directing inquiries elsewhere, or dissecting the manner or form of presenting (in my case just responding to) items and issues mentioned where at least my knowledge base could be expanded -- and undoubtedly expanded painlessly by expending even one tenth the energy devoted to the negativism free-flowing herein.
> 
> One member went on for hundreds of words explaining what an imposition it was to respond helpfully, and managed to be quite patronizing while not giving the merest hint as to his own advanced understanding.
> 
> To all out there who might find yourself leaning to that camp, please remember my AVS handle, know that I might be looking to learn something, know that I apologize in advance for asking, and also know that you can skip my post and not feel the least inclination to respond -- I think it quite likely I will not find it helpful.
> 
> And beyond that, from some of the responses I've gotten, as well as those withheld, I think I'm inclined to believe folks are just embarassed to admit they don't have any better understanding than I do. I note my central questions were, and have been to this moment, avoided, though a few have also chimed in with earnest intention to be of service.
> 
> Thanks for standing squarely with and for the advancement of knowledge, I'm sure we all appreciate the charitable investment of your time and energies...meant sincerely to those that tried to help, and less sincerely to the rest....


There are lots of threads about clipping in these forums, if you'd care to do the research--that's what the search button is for. You have been given the cliff notes version of what clipping is in the last couple pages of this thread. It's poor form to expect the people who can really go in depth about it to explain it to you personally, when it's been discussed in depth multiple times. 

The reason *I* referred you to the other site is because it has the EXACT information you asked for--the timestamps of where the clipping occurs. Instead of taking the time or effort to look up the graph, you expect someone to describe to you where the 15-20 plus points of clipping are. Sorry, not gonna do it. Maybe someone else will. 

People are very helpful on these forums, but if you feel it too much of an inconvenience on YOUR TIME to do any research whatsoever, then don't be surprised at the less than enthusiastic response you get.


----------



## raynist

This thread has taken a crap lately. 

Hopefully with Godzilla's release tomorrow it will get back on track (whether the bass is good or bad)


----------



## audiofan1

mo949 said:


> I hear you. The movie was entertaining to me too but if I stopped to think at all it was a stinker. At the end though I was discussing it with my little brother and he brought up a good point. In the early 90's we played the need for speed game in its original glory on the 3DO and it was way ahead of its time. One of the fun parts was that there were cops everywhere and the race took place on the streets. There really wasn't any background story. When I look at this movie as a video game story, it then isn't quite as bad. I'm sure I'll enjoy this flick the next time even more than the first.





Toe said:


> Great points and I actually did look at it from that perspective as I read that about the film before watching it. Don't get me wrong, it was certainly entertaining in the HT, I just don't want to sit through it again.  Well, unless someone loans me a copy of the 3d version so I can check that out since I have heard very good things and I am a 3d fan.


 
Very good points indeed and something I should've included in the comments I posted on why I liked it so much! My two sons and I had tons of fun with NFS and other car games of days past , it really did bring back some fun memories for us! Funny thing my oldest pointed out and said " yep! a lot of cop cars"


----------



## audiofan1

raynist said:


> This thread has taken a crap lately.
> 
> Hopefully with Godzilla's release tomorrow it will get back on track (whether the bass is good or bad)



Remember a few months ago! how quiet things got! And now were in full derailment mode 


Godzilla should fix this and if not, follow up with Pacific Rim"


----------



## red_5ive

AJ72 said:


> Gotta rate CAP2 bass very, very highly and overall audio as well. Clean and powerful is a good way to describe it. Yet to see anyone comment negatively on this films much hyped credentials.


My thoughts exactly. The bass is great, but more importantly, the overall mix is probably among the better, if not the best I've heard. It's just clean sounding all around, and while I was thinking "full", "powerful" is perhaps a better word.

Edit: On that note, I love the audio so much I've already watched it 3 times since picking up the blu-ray on release day.  And of course it helps that it's a pretty good movie, too.


----------



## Emaych

wth718 said:


> There are lots of threads about clipping in these forums, if you'd care to do the research--that's what the search button is for. You have been given the cliff notes version of what clipping is in the last couple pages of this thread. It's poor form to expect the people who can really go in depth about it to explain it to you personally, when it's been discussed in depth multiple times.
> 
> The reason *I* referred you to the other site is because it has the EXACT information you asked for--the timestamps of where the clipping occurs. Instead of taking the time or effort to look up the graph, you expect someone to describe to you where the 15-20 plus points of clipping are. Sorry, not gonna do it. Maybe someone else will.
> 
> People are very helpful on these forums, but if you feel it too much of an inconvenience on YOUR TIME to do any research whatsoever, then don't be surprised at the less than enthusiastic response you get.


As I've said, it is not the time or effort logging onto the other site. I am just not particularly disposed toward disseminating my personal information indiscriminantly, for the consulting of one graph, which were it presented as was the rest of the information (versus attachment), would have been perfectly accessable as you suggest. And no one who is a member over there and here wants to look for me. I get that, I surely do as of now. Didn't really expect it, per se -- would have been nice if someone had, just as I've lent assist when I thought I could. 

But how about does any member here even vaguely recall a scene, any scene, any movie, where they heard recorded clipping that was verified by such measurements? Just directing me there would serve the purpose of me hearing what I can hear, if I've got the movie. The strange part about all this is, I've asked about clipping before, and as you can undoubtedly tell, still have very few answers -- only thing different here is that I pursued the runaround just a bit. Leads me to believe no one has really heard it, or knows much of anything about it. Very curious indeed.


----------



## wth718

audiofan1 said:


> Remember a few months ago! how quiet things got! And now were in full derailment mode
> 
> 
> Godzilla should fix this and if not, follow up with Pacific Rim"


Godzilla won't fix anything, unfortunately. CATWS is much more of a fixer. Godzilla will provide some rumble, but another giant monster movie, Cloverfield, eats it for breakfast.


----------



## audiofan1

wth718 said:


> Godzilla won't fix anything, unfortunately. CATWS is much more of a fixer. Godzilla will provide some rumble, but another giant monster movie, Cloverfield, eats it for breakfast.



No doubt on CATWS best so far! but I watched it last week and looking forward to Godzilla ! I've been a fan since childhood and hoping for at least "Pacific Rim" fun! I have acquired my second sub and am in the process (yet again) of viewing the big boys with a new here and there. I got WOTW and 9 up next and Cloverfield should make a good third


----------



## spidey.joe80

Emaych said:


> Uh, yeah... (on clipping)


I think you bring up a good point Emaych. And although I dont know the answer to your question I do have some insight on the matter. Im not by any means an expert on clipping but I've noticed that Not All clipping sounds bad. I think its the "hard clipping" that has the distorted and harsh sound(?). One of the few cases of harsh sounding clipping I've heard was in Immortals tidal wave sequence. This scene is really really badly audibly clipped it sounds really crunchy. Sunshine for instance according to the db is full of clipping but I've watched this movie many times and never heard bad sounds. My point being: just becuause a mix is clipped Does Not neccesarily mean that it will sound bad. It might have something to do with what frequencies are clipped too. I think the deep bass can get away with this, easier than say.. frequencies over 60/80hz or so.



Emaych said:


> And beyond that, from some of the responses I've gotten, as well as those withheld, I think I'm inclined to believe folks are just embarassed to admit they don't have any better understanding than I do.


Haha, I like this guy


----------



## Mongo171

Emaych said:


> As I've said, it is not the time or effort logging onto the other site. I am just not particularly disposed toward disseminating my personal information indiscriminantly, for the consulting of one graph, which were it presented as was the rest of the information (versus attachment), would have been perfectly accessable as you suggest. And no one who is a member over there and here wants to look for me. I get that, I surely do as of now. Didn't really expect it, per se -- would have been nice if someone had, just as I've lent assist when I thought I could.
> 
> But how about does any member here even vaguely recall a scene, any scene, any movie, where they heard recorded clipping that was verified by such measurements? Just directing me there would serve the purpose of me hearing what I can hear, if I've got the movie. The strange part about all this is, I've asked about clipping before, and as you can undoubtedly tell, still have very few answers -- only thing different here is that I pursued the runaround just a bit. Leads me to believe no one has really heard it, or knows much of anything about it. Very curious indeed.


I've been following your quest for the holy grail that is clipping in a certain movie at a certain time stamp. Whether we have given you an answer that satisfies you needs, I don't know.

There is not one person on this thread who knows everything about everyone's system. However, there are certain things that will occur across ALL systems. Distortion is one of them. Another thing we don't know is the level of expertise of the person we are responding to. For you, it seems like we are leading you to water, but you're not drinking. Most of the time, a person will come onto a thread curious about their equipment. I know my equipment because I read the manual and follow threads for more advice. If I don't understand something, I ask. Then, at least one person will RESEARCH on the internet to try to answer my question. So, after researching that person's equipment for him, an answer is given. The internet has been around a few years. Doing a search and reading up on it is a very basic function of it.

To come off like you are, "Leads me to believe no one has really heard it, or knows much of anything about it. Very curious indeed." makes me feel like you know more than us on a topic you have no clue on. We have done what you have asked, a few times over. If we are not giving you satisfactory answers to your questions, you can always ask those same questions on another thread or site.


----------



## MemX

Emaych said:


> As I've said, it is not the time or effort logging onto the other site. I am just not particularly disposed toward disseminating my personal information indiscriminantly, for the consulting of one graph, which were it presented as was the rest of the information (versus attachment), would have been perfectly accessable as you suggest. And no one who is a member over there and here wants to look for me. I get that, I surely do as of now. Didn't really expect it, per se -- would have been nice if someone had, just as I've lent assist when I thought I could.
> 
> But how about does any member here even vaguely recall a scene, any scene, any movie, where they heard recorded clipping that was verified by such measurements? Just directing me there would serve the purpose of me hearing what I can hear, if I've got the movie. The strange part about all this is, I've asked about clipping before, and as you can undoubtedly tell, still have very few answers -- only thing different here is that I pursued the runaround just a bit. Leads me to believe no one has really heard it, or knows much of anything about it. Very curious indeed.


I'm only a noob but I doubt anyone is going to respond to your seemingly deliberately provocative wording at the end of your post because links to where to find the information have already been provided, so I'm not sure why anyone would want to duplicate effort when a simple link will suffice.

I fully appreciate the desire to minimise your electronic footprint, I am of the same mind myself and rarely give out any personal information that might easily identify me to an unknown-to-me third party, but I doubt that Josh Ricci (also a member on here) who runs the DB site, has the time, energy or inclination to harvest your personal information from the forum database and then attempt to track you down for any particular reason - he doesn't have enough time in the day to post on his own forum very often, nevermind do the subwoofer/driver testing he carries out for the wider community benefit, go out to work to earn money, have a personal life... Equally, nube et al have no access to the database at databass and contribute a great deal of their own time and energy to measuring and graphing and posting new movie information, all for no personal benefit to themselves, while juggling their personal and work lives. So, no offence, but you're not really that important enough to worry about in the big scheme of things.

If you are that worried, just log onto the internet via Tor / A.N.Other proxy access, setup a dummy hushmail account to get access granted, and then let the account lapse while continuing to enjoy the DB forum. As you say, it's not the time and energy you are worried about expending, so it shouldn't be a problem to do so.


All IMHO, of course.


----------



## Emaych

spidey.joe80 said:


> I think you bring up a good point Emaych. And although I dont know the answer to your question I do have some insight on the matter. Im not by any means an expert on clipping but I've noticed that Not All clipping sounds bad. I think its the "hard clipping" that has the distorted and harsh sound(?). One of the few cases of harsh sounding clipping I've heard was in Immortals tidal wave sequence. This scene is really really badly audibly clipped it sounds really crunchy. Sunshine for instance according to the db is full of clipping but I've watched this movie many times and never heard bad sounds. My point being: just becuause a mix is clipped Does Not neccesarily mean that it will sound bad. It might have something to do with what frequencies are clipped too. I think the deep bass can get away with this, easier than say.. frequencies over 60/80hz or so.


Very helpful. Thanks so much. What you suggest, that not all instances of clipping lead to audibly "bad sounds", makes sense to me -- I haven't been hearing it, so it really had me wondering if there exists this element, the presence of which absolutely ruins a soundtrack, but can't be heard...well I guess I see adjusting your judgment of how meritorious the soundtrack is on the basis of it containing an imbedded flaw, but I would tend to evaluate more weighted on the basis of what my ears tell me satisfies.

I don't actually know much technically, but was mystified by folks asserting how horrible some of my favorite tracks were, hence I've pursued this a little. At this stage, think I've gotten over the hump of the confusing of recorded versus amp clipping, seem to have formed a fair understanding of what is being talked about in general, only needed just a couple of time signatures and/or scenes to get to the audibility experiment. So thank you so much for those examples! -- I have both movies and will go back and review.

Didn't imagine that was going to be so hard, but I think I got there. Thanks all for your help!


----------



## Emaych

Mongo171 said:


> To come off like you are, "Leads me to believe no one has really heard it, or knows much of anything about it. Very curious indeed." makes me feel like you know more than us on a topic you have no clue on. We have done what you have asked, a few times over. If we are not giving you satisfactory answers to your questions, you can always ask those same questions on another thread or site.


I'm not very technically sophisticated, no doubt about that, and none of this is pretense, just had my curiosity aroused. I think I have what I need just now, and spent some time here wrangling around about the general flac, even while gathering understanding -- just didn't seem like it was asking that much for one or two time signatures and/or get at something I didn't want to put out my personal info for -- so maybe it appeared my ignorance was surviving in spite of multiple attempts to be helpful, yours included. 

Did not know anything of DATABASS and who runs it, so thanks MemX for all that, I'm just as a rule data-share averse -- don't own a cell phone, never have, would never join FACEBOOK, etc.

I've just regarded AVS as a great resource, relatively quick and painless obtaining help -- getting at this one was a bit more challenging than anticipated, but think I got there. Thanks for your assist.


----------



## Ray77085

audiofan1 said:


> No doubt on CATWS best so far! but I watched it last week and looking forward to Godzilla ! I've been a fan since childhood and hoping for at least "Pacific Rim" fun! I have acquired my second sub and am in the process (yet again) of viewing the big boys with a new here and there. I got WOTW and 9 up next and Cloverfield should make a good third


WOW !!! What a Bass Feast you are getting ready to have with WOTW , 9 and Cloverfield !!! 
Just make sure you have extra drywall screws and putty . LOL...
Enjoy...


----------



## Reefdvr27

Ray77085 said:


> WOW !!! What a Bass Feast you are getting ready to have with WOTW , 9 and Cloverfield !!!
> Just make sure you have extra drywall screws and putty . LOL...
> Enjoy…


 I wonder if anyone questions why these movies seem to sell so well on blu ray? I mean really Cloverfield? 9? These movies are OK, but would never sell without the sound track. You would think somebody would get the hint.


----------



## Ray77085

Reefdvr27 said:


> I wonder if anyone questions why these movies seem to sell so well on blu ray? I mean really Cloverfield? 9? These movies are OK, but would never sell without the sound track. You would think somebody would get the hint.


My take is....
I keep in mind at all times, that movies are subjective and so are some bass tracks.
With that being said I happen to like 9 and Cloverfield and more so with 9 with or without the bass track. I could watch either one on any given day when I'm in the mood for bass !!
On the other hand I have Frankenstein's Army, Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow in my collection as well and those movies are pretty much a once and done although they are indeed bass monsters in my opinion. Some folks really like those two which is fine.
All I know is I have done a lot of blind buys in the past, based on other posters thoughts and recommendations with no regrets. If the movie arrives on this 5-star bass list that *lfe man* started years ago it will most likely be in or end up in my collection.
I have spent money on a lot of worse things. (LOL).... 
My hope is that somebody would get the hint and have a lot more movies arriving on BD or DVD that have a lot of ULF on the tracks whether one considers it a A, B, or C movie.


----------



## nube

wth718 said:


> Godzilla won't fix anything, unfortunately. CATWS is much more of a fixer. Godzilla will provide some rumble, but another giant monster movie, Cloverfield, eats it for breakfast.


Godzilla measured & compared.


----------



## wth718

nube said:


> Godzilla measured & compared.


Sweet. Also love the comparison gif. 

That does bring up a point that LFE Man made about Cloverfield. He stated that the DVD had better extension than the BR. I wonder if there's any validity to that?


----------



## nube

wth718 said:


> Sweet. Also love the comparison gif.
> 
> That does bring up a point that LFE Man made about Cloverfield. He stated that the DVD had better extension than the BR. I wonder if there's any validity to that?


I don't know. If so, it'd be only the 2nd one validated as truly different, with the first being Master & Commander. I'll queue up the Cloverfield DVD with Netflix and measure/update at some point in the future.


----------



## ambesolman

nube said:


> Godzilla measured & compared.












Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Toe

nube said:


> Godzilla measured & compared.


Thanks Nube and nice comparison. Godzilla looks similar to PR, so I am looking forward to it as I loved that LFE track even in light of the lacking extension (no doubt it would have been better had it dug deeper though). Curious to give it a spin.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Thanks Nube and nice comparison. Godzilla looks similar to PR, so I am looking forward to it as I loved that LFE track even in light of the lacking extension (no doubt it would have been better had it dug deeper though). Curious to give it a spin.


 This should be fun


----------



## SvtFoci

nube said:


> Godzilla measured & compared.


Thanks Nube, that looks as expected. What a disappointment. I like the movie so I bought it anyway, but it could have so much more. Seeing WOTW and Cloverfield, these filters that are constantly screwing up great bass potential movies, are getting quite annoying.


----------



## ambesolman

Y'all were right about Cap 2, great movie, picture and sound!


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## spidey.joe80

wth718 said:


> That does bring up a point that LFE Man made about Cloverfield...





nube said:


> I don't know. If so, it'd be only the 2nd one validated as truly different...



Cloverfield DvD is Unfiltered. It used to be common knowledge around here too. Its like we're living in the dark ages of bass science. :frown:
*Cloverfield Retail BD vs. Cloverfield Retail DvD *









While on the topic of Cloverfield...Why is the DB's Cloverfield measurement filtered at 30hz? This doesnt sound strange to anyone?. Because although Cloverfield BD IS filtered. Im pretty sure its filtered at 10hz not 30hz... These are the two Cloverfield scenes from the official bass demo disc which were taken from the *Full Retail BD* of Cloverfield.
Liberty Head scene








Street Shootout scene









Note: Both scenes are strong to 10hz
Next I measured 3 different retail BD copies of Cloverfield to try and find one that resembles the Db's filtered version.









Some variation in level but clearly all Filtered at just under 10hz.
Here is the DB's measurement for comparison








Note: Heavily filtered somewhere around 30hz. 
I am led to believe the filtering is the result of the fact that the Databass' measurement was taken from a Netflix rented disc and not a Full Retail BD Copy. This is why I always measure from full retail BD's unless otherwise noted(early release etc.) I could be wrong but the evidence is quite overwhelming that the Retail BD of Cloverfield is not filtered at 30hz. There has been at lot of cheap shots thrown at cloverfield recently, like comparing it to Pacific Rim & Oblivion etc... But Id like to see it get the recognition its devasting soundtrack deserves. Will the real cloverfield please stand up?


----------



## Soupy1970

Emaych said:


> I'm not very technically sophisticated, no doubt about that, and none of this is pretense, just had my curiosity aroused. I think I have what I need just now, and spent some time here wrangling around about the general flac, even while gathering understanding -- just didn't seem like it was asking that much for one or two time signatures and/or get at something I didn't want to put out my personal info for -- so maybe it appeared my ignorance was surviving in spite of multiple attempts to be helpful, yours included.
> 
> Did not know anything of DATABASS and who runs it, so thanks MemX for all that, I'm just as a rule data-share averse -- don't own a cell phone, never have, would never join FACEBOOK, etc.
> 
> I've just regarded AVS as a great resource, relatively quick and painless obtaining help -- getting at this one was a bit more challenging than anticipated, but think I got there. Thanks for your assist.


I completely understand your point that you don't want to join another site for info. I don't even know why it is ethical for someone to constantly promote another site on this thread but maybe they have some agreement or sponsorship with AVS. I have to say it is somewhat annoying to me that some people act like it is our obligation as members here, to be a member over there. To me if people want to vote and participate and what not over there, they will. Not sure why we need to be constantly reminded that other site exist. 

With all that said, I do agree that Google is a wonderful tool and should be used more often. If Google sends you to Databass.com for the info you are searching for than so be it.


----------



## Ray77085

spidey.joe80;27480577
There has been at lot of cheap shots thrown at cloverfield recently said:


> Will the real cloverfield please stand up? [/SIZE]
> /QUOTE]
> *Excellent post !!!*


----------



## Kurolicious

nube said:


> I don't know. If so, it'd be only the 2nd one validated as truly different, with the first being Master & Commander. I'll queue up the Cloverfield DVD with Netflix and measure/update at some point in the future.


My apologies if I missed it but, have you measured the Godzilla DVD compared to the BD to see if there's any difference?


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> You will definitely enjoy the sound track on NFS as it is a nice treat !!! I watched it a few weeks back and was impressed with the bass and surround sound mix. I have reservation with this movie because of the old school muscle cars that were in it. I grew up with some of those cars and some of my friends had cams, big blocks etc.
> Crank it up and it will bring a . Now the acting and story line, well.....Um you will have to decide.


I got to watch NFS last night. Yes indeed the soundtrack was good and had me ! To bad the video game of this movie I played back in the day did not sound this good.

I did know going into this that a story had to be thought up, for you can't just have racing cars and cops the whole movie or can you?  IMO it was not as bad as I thought it may be. Loved seeing all the cars from the souped up muscle to the exotic.


----------



## wth718

Great post, Spidey!! Now we're talking! 

I'd always regarded Cloverfield as one of my favorites, but thought maybe my mind was playing tricks on me. I know that to my ears, it doesn't sound JUST incrementally better than Godzilla or PR, but according to the graphs....

And I also seem to remember someone, somewhere (perhaps in this thread?) saying that the BR actually got that low. I dunno.

All that said.....I'm buying the DVD!


----------



## nube

spidey.joe80:

Great post! That's pretty definitive. I don't remember ever seeing it mentioned that there were different mixes. I'll have to see if I can find a cheap copy of the Cloverfield BD to spin in my system and remeasure. The Netflix rental BD must have had a neutered mix. Odd, if so!

Kurolicious:

I don't usually measure multiple formats of a movie unless there's a compelling reason to do so. In the case of Godzilla, I measured the full retail BD, as I do for almost all new releases. Nobody else I've seen has thought it was unfiltered on the DVD, so chances are I won't bother with it.


----------



## raistline

nube said:


> spidey.joe80:
> 
> Great post! That's pretty definitive. I don't remember ever seeing it mentioned that there were different mixes. I'll have to see if I can find a cheap copy of the Cloverfield BD to spin in my system and remeasure. The Netflix rental BD must have had a neutered mix. Odd, if so!
> 
> Kurolicious:
> 
> I don't usually measure multiple formats of a movie unless there's a compelling reason to do so. In the case of Godzilla, I measured the full retail BD, as I do for almost all new releases. Nobody else I've seen has thought it was unfiltered on the DVD, so chances are I won't bother with it.


If you ever come across a Blu-Ray of any movie that has the words "Rental Copy" printed on it the sound will be neutered. I found that the every single "Rental Copy" disc (that I have come across) is pressed on a single layer 25gb disc instead of a the typical dual-layer 50GB discs used by most releases. To save space, the first thing they alter is the sound files since most people that rent don't have high end audio systems. Most of the time the rental copies don't even include the the HD verison of the audio at all and only include standard Dolby, or when they have the HD version it is usually more compressed.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> I got to watch NFS last night. Yes indeed the soundtrack was good and had me ! To bad the video game of this movie I played back in the day did not sound this good.
> 
> I did know going into this that a story had to be thought up, for you can't just have racing cars and cops the whole movie or can you?  IMO it was not as bad as I thought it may be. Loved seeing all the cars from the souped up muscle to the exotic.


Great !!! 
I'm glad you enjoyed it !!


----------



## nube

raistline said:


> If you ever come across a Blu-Ray of any movie that has the words "Rental Copy" printed on it the sound will be neutered. I found that the every single "Rental Copy" disc (that I have come across) is pressed on a single layer 25gb disc instead of a the typical dual-layer 50GB discs used by most releases. To save space, the first thing they alter is the sound files since most people that rent don't have high end audio systems. Most of the time the rental copies don't even include the the HD verison of the audio at all and only include standard Dolby, or when they have the HD version it is usually more compressed.


I disagree. I get "Rental Copy" discs from Netflix all the time, and they have all had the full retail lossless HD mixes, with the only exceptions being Lionsgate films, which have the lossy encoding only.


----------



## Emaych

Soupy1970 said:


> I completely understand your point that you don't want to join another site for info. I don't even know why it is ethical for someone to constantly promote another site on this thread but maybe they have some agreement or sponsorship with AVS. I have to say it is somewhat annoying to me that some people act like it is our obligation as members here, to be a member over there. To me if people want to vote and participate and what not over there, they will. Not sure why we need to be constantly reminded that other site exist.
> 
> With all that said, I do agree that Google is a wonderful tool and should be used more often. If Google sends you to Databass.com for the info you are searching for than so be it.


Thank you for that. I do very much limit info given, even in terms of telephone numbers, email address, etc. What was involved here was my request that someone who is graph savvy and belongs to AVS and DATABASS, simply click over there, open the attachment, pick one or two "egregious" examples of clipping, and come back with the time signatures.



I had cited the movie PHANTOM as having an extraordinary low frequency output, and was happy to pass that along to the bass-eager fanatics herein -- after all, I'd recently purchased my CAP S2s on the basis of what was written herein, and I've ordered many movies just for their bass content as noted in these pages. Beyond the bass content, I thought PHANTOM exhibited superior transparency and dynamics -- an overall excellent track.



So then someone arises to inform that the track is riddled with bad sounds. Irredeemably flawed. Is there something amiss with my hearing? Two pairs of $30K speakers, one pair of $15k speakers for centers, $15k on amps, and more speakers and a pair of CAP S2s didn't allow me to hear fatal distortion? My curiosity is indeed aroused, but if casual listening didn't get me there, one or two time signatures on where the bad sounds can be found will have me going back and listening very critically.



I'm a member looking to expand my knowledge, someone has stepped forth with an important challenge, so what was involved was a graph-savvy member of AVS and DATABASS clicking on the link and retrieving a couple of prominent examples of where my equipment and hearing failed me. But what I get is not the usual helpfulness, but a barrage of extended criticism about how I should not expect that two minute favor, that I'm not important enough, etc.



The protest is so amazing, I'm really wondering what is going on, and frankly it did occur to me that there was some motivation afoot to get members to enlist on that site -- to get to that info, you NEED to join, no one here going to help you -- proselytization in effect. Either that, or the Emperor has no clothes -- in other words, this "bad sound" riddled track, that may measure out as having imbedded clipping, really has no audible corollary of that, and this is something I would find out if I knew the offending time signatures.



I will continue to investigate this, especially now, because all the resistance I got really has raised the stakes for what is going on here. 



Thank you for your post, friend.


----------



## nube

You asked where, we told you where and how to find the info yourself (to, as you put it, "expand [your] knowledge"), but you refused and expected other people to do it for you. Then they did, and yet you continue to harp on it. At this point, it looks like you're just trolling. Please let it lay.


----------



## wth718

Emaych said:


> I will continue to investigate this, especially now, because all the resistance I got really has raised the stakes for what is going on here.


Really? Lmao. Just a bit dramatic, dontcha think?


----------



## raistline

nube said:


> I disagree. I get "Rental Copy" discs from Netflix all the time, and they have all had the full retail lossless HD mixes, with the only exceptions being Lionsgate films, which have the lossy encoding only.


Very curious, seems I have just been unlucky in my "Rental Copy" selections. I wonder if it makes any difference that I stopped my Netflix DVD sub and started only using RedBox.

But either way it has put a bad enough taste in my mouth that I often don't watch a "Rental Copy" unless it is a film I have not seen before. I just return it right away and contact RedBox for a refund which they are usually very happy to do.


----------



## Toe

nube said:


> I disagree. I get "Rental Copy" discs from Netflix all the time, and they have all had the full retail lossless HD mixes, with the only exceptions being Lionsgate films, which have the lossy encoding only.


+1. While I have not measured any tracks, the only lossy DD I have seen from NF or RB has been with Lionsgate and their subsidiary company which I believe is Summit (?).


----------



## Emaych

nube said:


> You asked where, we told you where and how to find the info yourself (to, as you put it, "expand [your] knowledge"), but you refused and expected other people to do it for you. Then they did, and yet you continue to harp on it. At this point, it looks like you're just trolling. Please let it lay.


There you are! You were the one to confirm the outstanding bass of PHANTOM -- that was why I came here, to make note of that -- but you also maligned the overall track as containing audible bad sounds riddled all over the place. A fair characterization of your assertion? 



And here you are again, not with the requested time signatures, an easy enough thing to do, but instead investing even more of your time/energies to protest that what I'm doing is wrong -- now intimating I'm a troll just for following up on something you said -- that sounds suspiciously like a personal attack to me. 



Just for clarity and accuracy, let us be clear -- no one to date has volunteered the time signatures --
I will get them, be assured of that, just as I am assured you will, for your own motivations, do everything you can, including being at the spearfront of a personal attack, to impede this. 



As reminder: you brought this up. I followed up and, quite the opposite of what you are saying above, no one has stepped forth to volunteer the time signatures, unless I missed that post -- please feel free to shame me by quoting it directly. What you advised me to do was join another site -- is that why this is so important to you? -- or is it that the bad sounds on the bass-heavy track of PHANTOM cannot really be heard, as you said they could?



Also for clarity, only one member stepped forth to characterize what sound I should be looking to hear with clipping -- of course you said "bad" sounds, but I didn't hear any, so why not cough up the signatures? -- do a fellow bass-head a solid, a small enough thing to ask, I should think.



You seem extraordinarily committed to cloaking what you yourself brought up --now a personal attack -- something very very curious going on here....


----------



## raynist

Emaych said:


> Thank you for that. I do very much limit info given, even in terms of telephone numbers, email address, etc. What was involved here was my request that someone who is graph savvy and belongs to AVS and DATABASS, simply click over there, open the attachment, pick one or two "egregious" examples of clipping, and come back with the time signatures.
> 
> 
> 
> I had cited the movie PHANTOM as having an extraordinary low frequency output, and was happy to pass that along to the bass-eager fanatics herein -- after all, I'd recently purchased my CAP S2s on the basis of what was written herein, and I've ordered many movies just for their bass content as noted in these pages. Beyond the bass content, I thought PHANTOM exhibited superior transparency and dynamics -- an overall excellent track.
> 
> 
> 
> So then someone arises to inform that the track is riddled with bad sounds. Irredeemably flawed. Is there something amiss with my hearing? Two pairs of $30K speakers, one pair of $15k speakers for centers, $15k on amps, and more speakers and a pair of CAP S2s didn't allow me to hear fatal distortion? My curiosity is indeed aroused, but if casual listening didn't get me there, one or two time signatures on where the bad sounds can be found will have me going back and listening very critically.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a member looking to expand my knowledge, someone has stepped forth with an important challenge, so what was involved was a graph-savvy member of AVS and DATABASS clicking on the link and retrieving a couple of prominent examples of where my equipment and hearing failed me. But what I get is not the usual helpfulness, but a barrage of extended criticism about how I should not expect that two minute favor, that I'm not important enough, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> The protest is so amazing, I'm really wondering what is going on, and frankly it did occur to me that there was some motivation afoot to get members to enlist on that site -- to get to that info, you NEED to join, no one here going to help you -- proselytization in effect. Either that, or the Emperor has no clothes -- in other words, this "bad sound" riddled track, that may measure out as having imbedded clipping, really has no audible corollary of that, and this is something I would find out if I knew the offending time signatures.
> 
> 
> 
> I will continue to investigate this, especially now, because all the resistance I got really has raised the stakes for what is going on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your post, friend.


Where is that 'beating a dead horse' emicon?


----------



## raynist

Emaych said:


> There you are! You were the one to confirm the outstanding bass of PHANTOM -- that was why I came here, to make note of that -- but you also maligned the overall track as containing audible bad sounds riddled all over the place. A fair characterization of your assertion?
> 
> 
> 
> And here you are again, not with the requested time signatures, an easy enough thing to do, but instead investing even more of your time/energies to protest that what I'm doing is wrong -- now intimating I'm a troll just for following up on something you said -- that sounds suspiciously like a personal attack to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Just for clarity and accuracy, let us be clear -- no one to date has volunteered the time signatures --
> I will get them, be assured of that, just as I am assured you will, for your own motivations, do everything you can, including being at the spearfront of a personal attack, to impede this.
> 
> 
> 
> As reminder: you brought this up. I followed up and, quite the opposite of what you are saying above, no one has stepped forth to volunteer the time signatures, unless I missed that post -- please feel free to shame me by quoting it directly. What you advised me to do was join another site -- is that why this is so important to you? -- or is it that the bad sounds on the bass-heavy track of PHANTOM cannot really be heard, as you said they could?
> 
> 
> 
> Also for clarity, only one member stepped forth to characterize what sound I should be looking to hear with clipping -- of course you said "bad" sounds, but I didn't hear any, so why not cough up the signatures? -- do a fellow bass-head a solid, a small enough thing to ask, I should think.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem extraordinarily committed to cloaking what you yourself brought up --now a personal attack -- something very very curious going on here....


Gotta find the ignore button.....


----------



## Emaych

wth718 said:


> Really? Lmao. Just a bit dramatic, dontcha think?


I'm funny that way -- if there seems to be something spurious afoot, it really arouses my curiosity. Here we weigh perhaps two minutes spent to retrieve time signatures versus, shall we say, ten, fifteen, twenty...? explaining why it is wrong to ask. 

If I'm not mistaken, you were the one to assert I was not worth looking up the signatures? -- pretty harsh don't you think? -- especially given that you are presenting yourself here still enlisted in the cause of... I guess, trying to be embarrass me for injecting hieghtened drama? To be clear, my use of the term "investigate" was meant casually, not in the journalistic sense -- this is minor curiosity on the scale of things, to be sure, but something is not lining up.....


----------



## Emaych

Looks like the trend continues. Really guys, I do have something else to do today, and will get to that just now. You of course may continue to round up the posse for the offense of one member responding to another -- an inquiry on a point made. Why all this fuss? It gets thicker....stay tuned, but for now I've got to go....


----------



## wth718

Emaych said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you were the one to assert I was not worth looking up the signatures? -- pretty harsh don't you think?


Yep, sure was.



wth718 said:


> The reason *I* referred you to the other site is because it has the EXACT information you asked for--the timestamps of where the clipping occurs. Instead of taking the time or effort to look up the graph, you expect someone to describe to you where the 15-20 plus points of clipping are. Sorry, not gonna do it. Maybe someone else will.


Personally not a fan of entitlement or laziness. But have fun continuing to flog this issue.


----------



## pitviper33

As one of the (apparently very few) members that actually liked Cloverfield, I'm really interested in this DVD vs Bluray conversation. I own the movie, but it's never been one of my demos. It just couldn't stand up to WOTW or TIH. Maybe if I go buy the DVD it will!


----------



## Snowmanick

So we can move on: STiD clipping from DB. 

One time stamp that was used as the poster child for clipping was the 6:00 mark. Check the center channel and sub.


----------



## Fatshaft

Emaych said:


> It gets thicker....stay tuned, but for now I've got to go....


Hurry guys, change the locks!


----------



## Fatshaft

raynist said:


> Where is that 'beating a dead horse' emicon?


Here you go ma man!


----------



## Ray77085

pitviper33 said:


> As one of the (apparently very few) members that actually liked Cloverfield, I'm really interested in this DVD vs Bluray conversation. I own the movie, but it's never been one of my demos. It just couldn't stand up to WOTW or TIH. Maybe if I go buy the DVD it will!


I have the BD and all of this time I thought it was bomb with bass !! *lfe man thread starter* informed me otherwise about the dvd version.* post #17731* of 17930 and* post #17745* of 17931 
I have yet to buy the dvd , but I may just do it for kicks.


----------



## Emaych

Snowmanick said:


> So we can move on: STiD clipping from DB.
> 
> One time stamp that was used as the poster child for clipping was the 6:00 mark. Check the center channel and sub.


Thanks for that, friend, I'm betting that should give me a good idea of what we are talking about.



wth718 said:


> Yep, sure was.
> Personally not a fan of entitlement or laziness. But have fun continuing to flog this issue.


 Of course I have said I didn't want to join any more sites than I am now a member of. Stated it clearly several times. I'm assuming you find that a worthy objection, since you do not attack that, but instead pursue the straw men of "entitlement", "laziness", I'm not worth it, etc. 

I'm pretty sure we do not know one another, yet you seem highly motivated to belittle me in absence of much information. I merely wanted to extol the virtues of bass impact of PHANTOM -- something people do every day here. The member above has just provided, with very little intrigue or drama, the simple thing I requested. 

Now we will see what we see, you are of course welcome to continue on with your personal disparagement of me, if you that that satisfies some motivation which remains unspoken. Thanks so much for your help, brother, I do wish you well.


----------



## Soupy1970

Emaych said:


> Thanks for that, friend, I'm betting that should give me a good idea of what we are talking about.


I sent you a PM with the clipping info you are looking for. PM me back if you need anymore help.


----------



## mo949

^ I think if you go on the quest and find the clipping timestamps yourself as you hinted that you were about to do if I read you right and do provide some findings on the topic here that you would have translated all this into some positive contribution towards measurement and perception of the issue. I'd be interested in hearing what your actual findings and impressions are after you actually do dig deeper into the issue and start comparing the sounds for yourself.


----------



## V.X.Donique

Consider this a flag. The mods will have some cleaning to do. Let's get back to the bass shall we.


----------



## Emaych

Soupy1970 said:


> I sent you a PM with the clipping info you are looking for. PM me back if you need anymore help.


I did PM you just now, good brother -- your willingness to be of some positve contribution is most appreciated, particularly in this incomprehensibly bizarre environment.


----------



## Soupy1970

Are we allowed to post that clipping graph (from Databass) here? I figured since Nube is always promoting Databass.com on this thread than it should be perfectly fine to share stuff from there here. Just don't want to step on any toes posting a image from one site to another. 

I will post it for Emaych and everyone else who may want to see it. I'm just not sure if it's allowed since everyone else seemed to dodge his simple request and chose to make a big deal out of it.


----------



## audiofan1

Alright! back to the business at hand. My copy of *Godzilla* arrived today and as soon as the sun goes down either I'll post back with  or  or  In the end I'm just hoping for a good cinematic experience with a movie I had to miss in the theaters along with one or two more. I hope everyone else who's watching doesn't let the little bass head in us miss out on what I'm hoping to be a good movie, that is unless it tries to dethrone the "Hobbit" in which case the little bass head will cause may-hem havoc and destruction


----------



## mo949

Let me know if its a buy and watch again one!


----------



## audiofan1

^^^^ 

Indeed


----------



## Reefdvr27

Fatshaft said:


> Hurry guys, change the locks!


 Lol I just spit my water out. HAHAH


----------



## audiofan1

Just finished *Godzilla* and in my opinion I'd call it a* solid 3.5 *with a few 4.5 moments. Now to clarify the 4.5 moments, its largely due to the overall level of the bass mix which is hot and the moments when the movie does extend below 30hz it can be a force to reckoned with  The missed moments for ELF are few but noticeable as they are expected by our preception of "what it should sound like" but if caught of guard and watching at anything below -10 you may indeed pay for it. The rest of the mix was great as far as mixes go with well placed pans and such even though still on the hot side (perhaps a bit of dare I say, clipping!! on one or two scenes but don't hold me to that) I suspect if you enjoyed the bass in "Pacific Rim" this is definitely for you! with greater overall extension and serious room lock at times.

To sum it up! perhaps rent , although I did buy and will watch again! the worst con for me by far were the black levels on most scenes .

Enjoy this guys and crank it


----------



## AJ72

Emaych said:


> Looks like the trend continues. Really guys, I do have something else to do today, and will get to that just now. You of course may continue to round up the posse for the offense of one member responding to another -- an inquiry on a point made. Why all this fuss? It gets thicker....stay tuned, but for now I've got to go....


Emaych: Ignorance is bliss in this hobby my friend! If you enjoy Phantom then leave it at that and just ENJOY IT! I enjoy Tron Legacy a lot and have seen reported many times about the clipping/distortion in the audio but..... I don't notice it and don't want to notice it so I can still enjoy it! Like I said ignorance is bliss and if you start to attune to what's not right there goes your enjoyment.


----------



## audiofan1

Tron Legacy rocks!!


----------



## red_5ive

audiofan1 said:


> Just finished *Godzilla* and in my opinion I'd call it a* solid 3.5 *with a few 4.5 moments. Now to clarify the 4.5 moments, its largely due to the overall level of the bass mix which is hot and the moments when the movie does extend below 30hz it can be a force to reckoned with  The missed moments for ELF are few but noticeable as they are expected by our preception of "what it should sound like" but if caught of guard and watching at anything below -10 you may indeed pay for it. The rest of the mix was great as far as mixes go with well placed pans and such even though still on the hot side (perhaps a bit of dare I say, clipping!! on one or two scenes but don't hold me to that) I suspect if you enjoyed the bass in "Pacific Rim" this is definitely for you! with greater overall extension and serious room lock at times.
> 
> To sum it up! perhaps rent , although I did buy and will watch again! the worst con for me by far were the black levels on most scenes .
> 
> Enjoy this guys and crank it


Thanks, I was waiting on input on this one before committing a purchase while it's on sale vs waiting the 3 weeks or whatever to rent it from Red Box. I enjoyed the bass in Pacific Rim so this is just what I needed to hear. Thanks for the input!


----------



## NorthSky

No matter the bass content, Godzilla sucks big deep time. ...The flick. 
...The only good moment is when he ******* ****** into the ***** of his ******** *****. ...That lasted less than seven seconds.

And if you want just the bass, pass.

* Hi *red*.


----------



## NorthSky

audiofan1 said:


> *Tron Legacy* rocks!!


Oh yeah.


----------



## guido310

Try I, Frankestein

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1418377/


----------



## discone

audiofan1 said:


> Just finished *Godzilla* and in my opinion I'd call it a* solid 3.5 *with a few 4.5 moments. Now to clarify the 4.5 moments, its largely due to the overall level of the bass mix which is hot and the moments when the movie does extend below 30hz it can be a force to reckoned with  The missed moments for ELF are few but noticeable as they are expected by our preception of "what it should sound like" but if caught of guard and watching at anything below -10 you may indeed pay for it. The rest of the mix was great as far as mixes go with well placed pans and such even though still on the hot side (perhaps a bit of dare I say, clipping!! on one or two scenes but don't hold me to that) I suspect if you enjoyed the bass in "Pacific Rim" this is definitely for you! with greater overall extension and serious room lock at times.
> 
> To sum it up! perhaps rent , although I did buy and will watch again! the worst con for me by far were the black levels on most scenes .
> 
> Enjoy this guys and crank it



Thank's for the input! I think I will crank it once I get my hand's on it next month.  Even if the bass is not there I want to see how well they did compared to the lizard in New York Godzilla. I remember as a kid trying to stay up late to midnight and watch the Creature Feature monster movies. So if this is at least somewhat better then the old one's I hope to be smiling.


----------



## red_5ive

NorthSky said:


> No matter the bass content, Godzilla sucks big deep time. ...The flick.
> ...The only good moment is when he ******* ****** into the ***** of his ******** *****. ...That lasted less than seven seconds.
> 
> And if you want just the bass, pass.
> 
> * Hi *red*.


That you, Bob? Good to see you around! Been a while.


----------



## Skylinestar

Can you guys recommend me a movie with lots of midbass? Going as low as 30-40Hz is fine, but the mid bass contents must occur a lot of time in the movie. Reason is to break in my new speaker, which I'm running them at full range (large) without sub.


----------



## Emaych

AJ72 said:


> Emaych: Ignorance is bliss in this hobby my friend! If you enjoy Phantom then leave it at that and just ENJOY IT! I enjoy Tron Legacy a lot and have seen reported many times about the clipping/distortion in the audio but..... I don't notice it and don't want to notice it so I can still enjoy it! Like I said ignorance is bliss and if you start to attune to what's not right there goes your enjoyment.


Thanks AJ72 for those words to the wise -- I hear you! And of course I was deeply impressed with PHANTOM, and also very surprised it had received very little acclaim in these quarters as a bass champion. I bought DEAD IN TOMBSTONE (rated 4.5 stars) on the basis of this thread's appraisal, and though it has alot of booming bass content, my recall of it...well let's just say it was forgettable, and the bass content pretty unvaried and uninteresting. 



But I didn't see PHANTOM there (is it there somewhere...?) -- and it is a beast for bass, an intelligently written slow burner, with an excellent track to boot. Then I'm told it is riddled with "bad sounds" -- what wasn't I hearing? So we went 'round and 'round getting the time signatures, but anyone who had seen the movie might have chimed in with "I remember I was watching, and the scene where such and such happens, really startled me with bad clipping." No one did that, or wanted to share the time stamps, or even one, Except that someone eventually did.



At six minutes in, Ed Harris is pouring a couple of pills out into his hand. He then kisses his child in bed. that is going to run you into minute seven more or less. You can imagine the kind of audio content which accompanies this -- very quiet interlude. I was told to attend to the center channel, so with only that pair of speakers on, I listened. Not a blip, nor a crackle, nor sharp stridency -- if that was an egregious case of bad sound, I didn't hear a thing -- draw your own conclusions.



Now my two center channels on either side of the screen are MONTANA XPs -- reviewed by Dick Olsher (they "Lit up the sky" is a salient quote), driven by a custom Sierra Audio family amp. The XP is the smaller version of the MONTANA KAS, of which I have four. The KAS was reviewed in STEREOPHILE and at the end of the evaluation, the reviewer bought a pair for himself. So, while perhaps not the best equipment, these speakers are VERY revealing and transparent. But nothing at that time stamp.



Now of course I did not want to hear bad sounds, or damage my equipment, but was driven to this experiment because my curiosity was aroused. Perhaps the measurements do reveal a flawed track, but this is as if Amber Heard weighed three hundred pounds, but looked the same as she does -- slim build, petite frame, gorgeous in every respect. Does it matter that the scale reports three hundred pounds? Yes, I suppose it does -- she will have to think in terms of fortified furniture, etc., but in every other respect, to the eye, she remains gorgeous.



So I stick by my initial reporting of this fantastic track -- the bass content as through my dual CAP S2s (I see you have some CAPs too, AJ72 -- good on ya!) was prodigious, varied, realistic, impressive. Based on my one re-listen at six minutes in, just the center, my preliminary finding is that most viewers will likely walk away in complete blissful ignorance of any clipping anomaly that appears upon measurement. 



Still willing to listen to more samples, but that is what I have just now, and if ignorance of any measured clipping is bliss, I call this track audio bliss. Now onto CATWS which just arrived!


----------



## AJ72

Yeah! Feels like (punches the air) we just had a cathartic experience!


----------



## Emaych

AJ72 said:


> Emaych: Ignorance is bliss in this hobby my friend! If you enjoy Phantom then leave it at that and just ENJOY IT! I enjoy Tron Legacy a lot and have seen reported many times about the clipping/distortion in the audio but..... I don't notice it and don't want to notice it so I can still enjoy it! Like I said ignorance is bliss and if you start to attune to what's not right there goes your enjoyment.


I was going to mention, I just rewatched TRON LEGACY last weekend to do some retweaking of my subs. Did some adjustment, then onto DARK KNIGHT. With all this talk of bad sounds, I must tell you, DARK KNIGHT triggered a horrifically alarming eruption -- sounded like a crackling snapping blast of electrical energy -- thought that was it -- the premature death of my CAP S2s -- just tried to get too much out of them. I instantly paused the movie, leapt up....to find a rack of CDs had been vibrated out of their slots and straight onto the floor with a jarring sharp "bad sound"! Dabbed my forehead, emitted a "WHEW!", went back to DARK KNIGHT. Got to love the S2s!


----------



## AJ72

I feel like there are a few scenes in The Dark Knight which made me question the audio. The nightclub scene (with Eric Roberts) in particular the bass just sounds really boomy. There are some pretty cool bass scenes in the movie too though.


----------



## Emaych

^^^You are right! That cacophanous scene gets thrown right up after some quietude and has some pretty gnarly unfocused dissonance to it. Contrast that to CHILDREN OF MEN, the scene where Michael Caine flips on his stereo to some really clean ROCKIN' bass throbs....


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Thank's for the input! I think I will crank it once I get my hand's on it next month.  Even if the bass is not there I want to see how well they did compared to the lizard in New York Godzilla. I remember as a kid trying to stay up late to midnight and watch the Creature Feature monster movies. So if this is at least somewhat better then the old one's I hope to be smiling.


Yep !!
Good post !!!
I will give it a go next month as well (waiting on redbox).


----------



## nube

Skylinestar said:


> Can you guys recommend me a movie with lots of midbass? Going as low as 30-40Hz is fine, but the mid bass contents must occur a lot of time in the movie. Reason is to break in my new speaker, which I'm running them at full range (large) without sub.


The movie Trance (2013) has a lot above 30Hz, and almost nothing below. Big stuff at 60Hz. Dunno how the movie is, as I only measured it recently, but it looks to have decent reviews so it might also be watchable.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Emaych said:


> Thanks AJ72 for those words to the wise -- I hear you! And of course I was deeply impressed with PHANTOM, and also very surprised it had received very little acclaim in these quarters as a bass champion. I bought DEAD IN TOMBSTONE (rated 4.5 stars) on the basis of this thread's appraisal, and though it has alot of booming bass content, my recall of it...well let's just say it was forgettable, and the bass content pretty unvaried and uninteresting.
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't see PHANTOM there (is it there somewhere...?) -- and it is a beast for bass, an intelligently written slow burner, with an excellent track to boot. Then I'm told it is riddled with "bad sounds" -- what wasn't I hearing? So we went 'round and 'round getting the time signatures, but anyone who had seen the movie might have chimed in with "I remember I was watching, and the scene where such and such happens, really startled me with bad clipping." No one did that, or wanted to share the time stamps, or even one, Except that someone eventually did.
> 
> 
> 
> At six minutes in, Ed Harris is pouring a couple of pills out into his hand. He then kisses his child in bed. that is going to run you into minute seven more or less. You can imagine the kind of audio content which accompanies this -- very quiet interlude. I was told to attend to the center channel, so with only that pair of speakers on, I listened. Not a blip, nor a crackle, nor sharp stridency -- if that was an egregious case of bad sound, I didn't hear a thing -- draw your own conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> Now my two center channels on either side of the screen are MONTANA XPs -- reviewed by Dick Olsher (they "Lit up the sky" is a salient quote), driven by a custom Sierra Audio family amp. The XP is the smaller version of the MONTANA KAS, of which I have four. The KAS was reviewed in STEREOPHILE and at the end of the evaluation, the reviewer bought a pair for himself. So, while perhaps not the best equipment, these speakers are VERY revealing and transparent. But nothing at that time stamp.
> 
> 
> 
> Now of course I did not want to hear bad sounds, or damage my equipment, but was driven to this experiment because my curiosity was aroused. Perhaps the measurements do reveal a flawed track, but this is as if Amber Heard weighed three hundred pounds, but looked the same as she does -- slim build, petite frame, gorgeous in every respect. Does it matter that the scale reports three hundred pounds? Yes, I suppose it does -- she will have to think in terms of fortified furniture, etc., but in every other respect, to the eye, she remains gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> So I stick by my initial reporting of this fantastic track -- the bass content as through my dual CAP S2s (I see you have some CAPs too, AJ72 -- good on ya!) was prodigious, varied, realistic, impressive. Based on my one re-listen at six minutes in, just the center, my preliminary finding is that most viewers will likely walk away in complete blissful ignorance of any clipping anomaly that appears upon measurement.
> 
> 
> 
> Still willing to listen to more samples, but that is what I have just now, and if ignorance of any measured clipping is bliss, I call this track audio bliss. Now onto CATWS which just arrived!


No harm no foul here, but I want to ask, are you somehow associated with this movie?? I mean there are people on AVS that chime that are associated with movies and shows. It is just very strange that you are defending a movie out of the blue. I mean I even seen you took this to Ralph Potts page also, which to me read like an advertisement. Again no harm, just curious of why you are so set on this movie, I mean are you a super fan, or even in the movie?


----------



## Snowmanick

Emaych, sorry for the misunderstanding but the 6:00 time stamp I mentioned was for Star Trek:Into Darkness (STiD) not Phantom. STiD was widely lambasted here for clipping. Hence why I mentioned it as a good example.


----------



## ambesolman

nube said:


> The movie Trance (2013) has a lot above 30Hz, and almost nothing below. Big stuff at 60Hz. Dunno how the movie is, as I only measured it recently, but it looks to have decent reviews so it might also be watchable.



Aside from seeing Rosario naked, it was meh.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Emaych

Reefdvr27 said:


> No harm no foul here, but I want to ask, are you somehow associated with this movie?? I mean there are people on AVS that chime that are associated with movies and shows. It is just very strange that you are defending a movie out of the blue. I mean I even seen you took this to Ralph Potts page also, which to me read like an advertisement. Again no harm, just curious of why you are so set on this movie, I mean are you a super fan, or even in the movie?


Not associated in any way with the movie. Honestly I come at this as a pure LF junkie -- I've touted the virtues of lesser movies just because I love the track -- mostly as punctuated with wicked awesome bass blasts. Inevitably the collectability of a flick rests solely with the soundtrack -- barely any other consideration. I've collected most of the top rated movies here, and crave the latest ones that are going to rock my world. 



With my system there are certain tracks which just open up wide with a transparent freshness and fill my space with glory -- have maybe ten of them that do that out of hundreds -- so when I rewatched PHANTOM and had this experience, then came and saw it received so little notice, my instant urge was to share this unheralded gem -- even just for bass content. 



Some did not like the movie of course, Ralph Potts among them, but I really think Ralph gets it right almost every time -- I walk away time and time again marveling that he just nails my exact impressions every time. So now if I'd come here and seen some appreciation of this flick, I will tell you, probably would not have dropped a post, but that no one seems to know about it, in my mind deserved some intervention. 



Then comes the clipping thing. I can see here that the time stamp I used was associated with STAR TREK, so I guess I go there next to hear what I'm going to hear -- that is just as well as far as I'm concerned -- LOVED that track as well, and don't know what I'll find. 



The quest continues....


----------



## Emaych

OK, so just checked it out. On STID at six minutes the volcano is just erupting -- explodes with lava ejected into the atmosphere. I will say the center channel does sound strident at that point, possibly a little "crunchy" as was said about the distortion, but then this was a simulated explosion effect, so a certain rawness, blastiness nastiness seems quite natural -- if that measures out as clipping, then I guess that is what it is. 

Now on the graph for PHANTOM, it looks like the one time signature is around the thirty minute mark? -- that is when the sub bangs into a freighter. So looks like another case of possible signal overreach? -- is that why this imbeds in soundtracks? -- sound designers shooting for too much juice and tapping out the capabilities of their equipment? 

Don't know if I'm remotely close, but I've come to learn AVS is not the place to ask and learn, so I'll keep looking into it....


----------



## Mongo171

Quite a few people come to this thread and learn stuff. If they have a question, they get several answers. They are satisfied.

You just didn't appreciate our help. You want us to help you in your way. We just can't figure out what method that would entail.

I have been training people in different disciplines about different subjects since I was in the Navy. I was 19. Now, I'm 49. We were taught in the Navy that you can't make a rock swim.


----------



## Emaych

Mongo171 said:


> Quite a few people come to this thread and learn stuff. If they have a question, they get several answers. They are satisfied.
> 
> You just didn't appreciate our help. You want us to help you in your way. We just can't figure out what method that would entail.
> 
> I have been training people in different disciplines about different subjects since I was in the Navy. I was 19. Now, I'm 49. We were taught in the Navy that you can't make a rock swim.


Of course I have a few reactions to that. I had asked for something specific, i.e., time stamps. Then got a whole lot of "Nah gunna dooote!" (best Dana Carvey doing Herbert Walker). Fine. What I really can't get is folks investing so so much time and effort into explaining how it can't get done. If I saw something I didn't want to help on, I'd move on. 

This was not a matter of (at least a good number) folks trying to figure out what would work to provide assist, it was a general refusal, some close-to name calling, and then a rush of snipers to suppress the inquiry. Really weird, don't you think? And now I'm just a dumb rock who is just going to sink sink away. Thanks so much for your graciousness, good brother. Anyway, I do know how to do all the things advised -- go elsewhere mostly...


----------



## Mongo171

Emaych said:


> Of course I have a few reactions to that. I had asked for something specific, i.e., time stamps. Then got a whole lot of "Nah gunna dooote!" (best Dana Carvey doing Herbert Walker). Fine. What I really can't get is folks investing so so much time and effort into explaining how it can't get done. If I saw something I didn't want to help on, I'd move on.
> 
> This was not a matter of (at least a good number) folks trying to figure out what would work to provide assist, it was a general refusal, some close-to name calling, and then a rush of snipers to suppress the inquiry. Really weird, don't you think? And now I'm just a dumb rock who is just going to sink sink away. Thanks so much for your graciousness, good brother. Anyway, I do know how to do all the things advised -- go elsewhere mostly...


data-bass.com


----------



## MKtheater

What speakers are you using that cost 30k and makes everything sound good?


----------



## MKtheater

BTW, you asked someone who is a member at both sites to take their time and do something for you which would take some time. You don't wan to do it yourself because you are afraid and when someone told you no you seemed upset. I am a member of both but I am on my phone so very hard to copy and paste graphs. I know Phantom received 4.75 stars over there which is right there with the best so I am not sure why you think it gets no love. Maybe people like other movies better with the same ratings? Again, it was rated very high which means people had to give a good execution score, meaning they liked the bass! Don't worry so much. 

On another note I was watching The HobbitOS on direct TV and it had some very loud bass, I can't remember if the bluray did or not.


----------



## wth718

How much more help is to be expected? Seriously?

Off on a bad foot from the start:



Emaych said:


> Seems a little unfair to denigrate something then withdraw without a trace, but such is the nature of online posting, I guess. *Thanks for that clipping advisory, really impressed me that you know what you're talking about*.





Reefdvr27 said:


> There was some talk on Phantom awhile back. There is a couple of pages to read.
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-59





nube said:


> But, as others have said, the links providing direct answers to your questions have already been given. If you can't view the images, log in. Also, do a search on the Data-Bass forums for clipping or clipped content, as every single one of your questions has been answered, extensively over there, and to some degree in this thread.
> 
> 
> We've already provided everything you need to find the information yourself. Now, spread your wings, take the plunge, and go forth and prosper!





wth718 said:


> If clipping is egregious enough, it certainly can be heard, and is certainly relevant. The better your setup and the better you're hearing, the more clipping is noticeable. And after I looked at the graphs on the site you don't want to log onto, I can see plenty of instances of it. It's been a while since I watched the movie, but I do recall instances where I checked my subs to make sure the noises I heard weren't driver related, but content related.





Mongo171 said:


> The electrical signal being reproduced by a speaker is a sine wave. That is needed for a clear audible sound. Once an amplifier is driven beyond its spec's output, the signal the speaker is trying to reproduce now is flattened, somewhat resembling a square wave. This does sound distorted coming from the speaker. Most amps have clipping lights to indicate clipping.





MKtheater said:


> The answer is clipping is an odd sound in the soundtrack, the better the gear, the more you can hear it.





duc135 said:


> Emaych,
> 
> You and nube are talking about two different sources of clipping. Nube is referring to clipping that is present in the recording itself. The better the gear, the more likely you will be able to hear it. No matter how good your equipment is, you cannot avoid the clipping as it was recorded that way. The best equipment in the world will not be able to get rid of it.
> 
> The clipping you are talking about is clipping from the equipment itself. Whether it due to improper setup or inadequate power. This is what you are talking about when you say you see the clip lights on your amp go on. You are either exceeding the limitations of your equipment or it was setup improperly. This source of clipping can be fixed. The clipping nube is referring to cannot be short of getting the recording studio to fix and rerelease the fixed Blu-ray/DVD.





Mongo171 said:


> ANYTHING in the audio chain can cause clipping. If the plastic disc in your hand was recorded with a clipped signal, no matter how loud it is played, it will still be clipped. The pre/pro is basically a buffer between the source player and the amp. It also can add DSP functions to the audio; bass tones, treble tones, Dolby environments, etc. The amp amplifies anything that is on the input.





Bassment said:


> the clip light doesn't go off when you are playing back recorded clipping. Recorded clipping is no different than any other audio, it just sounds bad. The clip light on your amps indicates if the amp's output is clipping, aka it can't sustain a sinusoidal wave and it's flattening the tops.





spidey.joe80 said:


> I think you bring up a good point Emaych. And although I dont know the answer to your question I do have some insight on the matter. Im not by any means an expert on clipping but I've noticed that Not All clipping sounds bad. I think its the "hard clipping" that has the distorted and harsh sound(?). One of the few cases of harsh sounding clipping I've heard was in Immortals tidal wave sequence. This scene is really really badly audibly clipped it sounds really crunchy. Sunshine for instance according to the db is full of clipping but I've watched this movie many times and never heard bad sounds. My point being: just becuause a mix is clipped Does Not neccesarily mean that it will sound bad. It might have something to do with what frequencies are clipped too. I think the deep bass can get away with this, easier than say.. frequencies over 60/80hz or so.





Mongo171 said:


> I've been following your quest for the holy grail that is clipping in a certain movie at a certain time stamp. Whether we have given you an answer that satisfies you needs, I don't know.
> 
> There is not one person on this thread who knows everything about everyone's system. However, there are certain things that will occur across ALL systems. Distortion is one of them. Another thing we don't know is the level of expertise of the person we are responding to.





Mongo171 said:


> data-bass.com


----------



## Homebrew101

Even if you don't wish to share the personal info that databass asks for, you can always create an alias email address and other fictitious info for a log-in without revealing anything pertinent in much less time than you've spent here discussing your concerns about databass.com.


----------



## Emaych

MKtheater said:


> What speakers are you using that cost 30k and makes everything sound good?


Yeah, well, can't say they make everything sound good -- probably more toward the opposite of that. They are very revealing -- examples are that among the many blus I have, maybe 25 are go-tos for repeat play. CDs, must have a thousand, only 50 or so get repeat play. 

I use MONTANA XPs, a pair, for center channel duties, MONTANA KAS speakers for front L&R and rear L&R and three MONTANA centers for back, pair of CAP S2s for LF, McIntosh 501s for amps. With the right material of course, I achieve audio bliss, and though there is no doubt more money that can be spent, this is undoubtedly the best I have ever had, or will own in my lifetime -- I'm a pretty happy guy...


----------



## Emaych

Homebrew101 said:


> Even if you don't wish to share the personal info that databass asks for, you can always create an alias email address and other fictitious info for a log-in without revealing anything pertinent in much less time than you've spent here discussing your concerns about databass.com.


Thank you, that is helpful. 

And to my friend above -- yes, never denied there was help given all along the way -- I think I acknowledged all that with copious "thank yous" when they came along -- at least I sure hope I did, I would mean to if there were some omissions -- sorry if there were, but now we're back on talking about how we talk about what we're supposed to be talking about. 

So I'll just try to give big broadcast to a major "thank you" to all in this thread that helped.


----------



## Emaych

MKtheater said:


> BTW, you asked someone who is a member at both sites to take their time and do something for you which would take some time. You don't wan to do it yourself because you are afraid and when someone told you no you seemed upset. I am a member of both but I am on my phone so very hard to copy and paste graphs. I know Phantom received 4.75 stars over there which is right there with the best so I am not sure why you think it gets no love. Maybe people like other movies better with the same ratings? Again, it was rated very high which means people had to give a good execution score, meaning they liked the bass! Don't worry so much.
> 
> On another note I was watching The HobbitOS on direct TV and it had some very loud bass, I can't remember if the bluray did or not.


Thanks for your willingness to be helpful. I didn't see PHANTOM as listed in the first page of this thread, maybe it is there, maybe I missed it -- yeah, not sure why the movie was seemingly not liked that much -- I thought it was one of the better things I've seen lately (which might not amount to much with me without the track...)


----------



## wth718

No added commentary needed on my part. I'll just let the cognitive dissonance marinate.



Emaych said:


> And to my friend above -- yes, never denied there was help given all along the way -- I think I acknowledged all that with copious "thank yous" when they came along -- at least I sure hope I did, I would mean to if there were some omissions -- sorry if there were, but now we're back on talking about how we talk about what we're supposed to be talking about.


 


Emaych said:


> Don't know if I'm remotely close, but I've come to learn AVS is not the place to ask and learn, so I'll keep looking into it....


----------



## Mongo171

Emaych said:


> Thanks for your willingness to be helpful. I didn't see PHANTOM as listed in the first page of this thread, maybe it is there, maybe I missed it -- yeah, not sure why the movie was seemingly not liked that much -- I thought it was one of the better things I've seen lately (which might not amount to much with me without the track...)


From viewing the graphs posted on data-bass.com, the movie is a bass monster. 4.75 stars out of 5. The area of bass clipping is annotated with the graph.


----------



## MKtheater

At least this discussion gives me some more demo material as I have never seen Phantom. 

Have you even though about getting some JTR speakers to go with their subs? I have never heard of Montana speakers but I have owned Mac before. Revealing speakers will let you hear clipping and it sounds like a loud sharp metal to metal collision. It makes you cringe, of course bass clipping might be different but I am not sure. I love a few bass heavy movies with clipping which is Tron, Immortals, and even one of the best rated WOTW has some. I am not afraid of clipping as long as it is not compressed to death and does not filter the low end. Two of my favorite comparisons of good with low end and then loud and filtered is TDK to TDKR and ST to STID. The latter two are louder and filtered and need to be turned down compared to their earlier brothers. I can watch TDK all day at reference but TDKR cause me to cringe many times although the beginning is awesome.


----------



## mo949

Was the Super 8 train crash scene one of the ones that had clipping? I forget, but seem to remember it was discussed as such.


----------



## MKtheater

Another loud and filtered track. Very loud movies usually have clipping but that is a guess.


----------



## wth718

mo949 said:


> Was the Super 8 train crash scene one of the ones that had clipping? I forget, but seem to remember it was discussed as such.


There was some debate on whether it was actually clipping or if was intended to be that way, what with all the twisting, bending metal found in such a crash.

Don't recall if it was graphed, though.


----------



## Emaych

wth718 said:


> No added commentary needed on my part. I'll just let the cognitive dissonance marinate.


Yes yes yes -- there were those helping, those not. Some info came forth, and some of the questions that were at the top of my list, eventually came forth with alot of back and forth in between. 

Now as to the question of whether a casual member dropping into learn something would read the last few pages and conclude "How welcoming a place is this! Man I've got to bring all my questions here!" I think you and I both know that answer. 

Got to go just now. I see more helpful posts have been added, I will get back on that, and perhaps we got over the hump...


----------



## nube

This narcissistic derailment has gone on long enough. I suggest everyone report this user, his posts, and ignore him. I'd like to see this thread get cleaned up by Mike Lang, when he has a chance.


----------



## djbluemax1

Emaych said:


> Of course I have a few reactions to that. I had asked for something specific, i.e., time stamps. Then got a whole lot of "Nah gunna dooote!" (best Dana Carvey doing Herbert Walker). Fine. What I really can't get is folks investing so so much time and effort into explaining how it can't get done. If I saw something I didn't want to help on, I'd move on.
> 
> This was not a matter of (at least a good number) folks trying to figure out what would work to provide assist, it was a general refusal, some close-to name calling, and then a rush of snipers to suppress the inquiry. Really weird, don't you think? And now I'm just a dumb rock who is just going to sink sink away. Thanks so much for your graciousness, good brother. Anyway, I do know how to do all the things advised -- go elsewhere mostly...


Some of the 'unhelpful' responses as you deem them are due to the fact that certain topics come up fairly frequently, and oftentimes, have already been discussed ad-infinitum. Some members posted exactly where you could find the information you were looking for and received a "Nah gunna dooote" response from you due to your reticence to take the time to look in the provided location (sure you may not want to share your email info somewhere, which is why I have several email accounts that I use for various purposes, AND there are proxies that can be used as well). 

For some reason or another, there are many people who feel that their time is more valuable than anyone else's (not saying that you are one of those), and feel that everyone else should spend their own time to spoon feed them information because they can't be bothered to spend the time to search for the information themselves. The frequency with which these types of people pop up, asking for information that has already been previously provided, while not even being willing to take the time to look for it and simply expecting other folks to take their time to find it and lay it out for them makes some folks reticent to spoon feed (as they see it) anyone. Don't take it personally if you ask for information and are directed somewhere you can find it, but choose not to head down the path you're directed to where you can find the answers you've been looking for. It is simply because many others have asked the same things, but then expected to be carried down that path as opposed to walking down it themselves.

That said, a couple of examples of audible clipping are, as mentioned, in the movie 'The Immortals' when one of the gods of Olympus dives into the ocean and causes a tsunami. Another couple of examples are in the movie Tron: Legacy when the lead actor first enters The Grid. The jets from those big flying things are clipped in the recording, but this is likely an artistic choice to produce a desired sound effect (the sounds of jets in many movies are intentionally clipped as these same sounds in real life can be distorted in our hearing). However, in Tron:Legacy, there are other examples of recorded clipping that are probably not intentional as a sound effect, and this is evident in the soundtrack's music during the air battle sequences near the end of the movie. Another example is when the big ship crashes into the ocean in the 2nd half of Star Trek:Into Darkness.

As far as timestamps go, I haven't watched these movies recently (eg. only watched 'Immortals' once, when I first acquired it on BD when it was released), so you'll have to locate these scenes yourself which is not difficult and just takes a little time. Now if someone were to respond, "Yes, but what are the exact timestamps for these scenes you've mentioned?", that *would* be viewed as an example of the lazy/entitled types who feel that their time is more important than anyone else's and can't be bothered to find these scenes themselves and instead, expect others to spend *their* time to find these scenes and the specific timestamps for them.

In a revealing system, this clipping is heard as distortion. The square waves produced by exceeding the clip limits of the recording/mastering chain tend to introduce odd-order harmonics in the audio. The perception of this is not an easy thing to explain in words. Some call it a "harsh" sound, or "crunchy" sound", or a "scratchy" sound. Some hear a combination of "muffled" primary tones coupled with the distortion.

The reason some folks hear it and others don't is a combination of equipment chain AND individual sensitivity to distortion. I for one, have had a lot of experience with Professional Sound Reinforcement (eg, concerts, pro-touring equipment, raves etc.), and could/can hear when the equipment chain is being pushed near its limits and is beginning to distort (or has been pushed past its limits and is well into the distortion range).

As other folks have mentioned, there is a difference between clipping due to the audio chain for reproduction, vs clipping inherent in the recording. An extremely capable audio reproduction system reduces the chances of hearing clipping resulting from exceeding the limits of the reproduction system (i.e. having clip lights appear on the amps in the system, or hitting the mechanical limits of the drivers). With a system capable of clean reproduction to the maximum SPLs that will ever be reached in playback, you will never hear clipping/distortion caused by the playback/reproduction chain. Clipping that is in the recording on the other hand, is inherent in the recording and can be heard in revealing systems even at lower volumes because it is IN the recording (although it may be less obvious, and less noticeable at lower volumes). 

In this sense, the difference can be thought of as akin to the differences between watching a 60fps video vs a 24fps movie on old school LCD vs old school CRT. The 60fps video has inherently less motion blur due to the higher frame rate and shorter exposure times. It creates that smooth, sharp picture folks associate with the 'video' or SOE look. Viewed on a CRT, this produced a picture that was sharp and smooth. Older LCD displays though, would create blur due to the slow LCD lag/response times. This was due to the playback chain's inadequacies. OTOH, 24fps has motion blur baked-in the recorded material (an inherent artifact due to the slower exposure times used to blend frames at the slower 24fps rate). Even on a CRT, 24fps exhibits much more motion blur than 60fps, but a slow response LCD can introduce even more artifacts.

As a sidenote, most folks are less sensitive to distortion that occurs mostly in the lowest bass octaves. We have a natural tendency to be more sensitive to distortion in the mids and higher frequencies where our hearing is most sensitive (especially in the vocal range of a woman/child's scream).

If you do a Google search on 'clipping' and 'distortion', there are numerous websites that actually have audio clips of the exact same soundbytes/audio tracks clipped vs unclipped (and there are specific links to some of these examples on the databass forum somewhere.). Again, it's been a long time since I've searched for/viewed those and I don't have the links readily available, but they were easy to find the last time I looked, thus if someone were to respond, "Yes, but what are the SPECIFIC links?", it would be viewed as an example of, "I can't be bothered to spend MY time looking for this information, so I want YOU or someone else to spend YOUR time to find it for me". But from what I've read, you appear to be someone genuinely interested in learning more about this topic and simply a little cautious about restricting your digital footprint on the internet. The majority of the links I recall seeing online with audio tracks exhibiting the differences between clipped and unclipped material did NOT require you to register to view/hear them though.

Now all that said, as someone else has mentioned, ignorance can be bliss. A lot of folks I know don't care about, and are completely oblivious to the many artifacts that AVS'ers obsess about. Most of the regular folks I know have no idea about Dirty Screen Effect, Vertical Banding, crushed blacks, clipped whites, poor contrast, green/red/blue push, audible distortion and clipping, uncalibrated/poor frequency response, bass ringing, comb filtering, bass nulls etc. and they're blissful in their ignorance, whereas once you research and teach yourself to identify these artifacts, it's difficult to avoid noticing them from that point onwards.


Max


----------



## JustABrah

game of thrones blackwater has there been measurements on this episode? I just watched it over AppleTV and it destroyed my room, might have to pop the blu Ray in and re watch that


----------



## vfor19

I am uncertain, but I believe in a past measurement the blackwater event only ended up extending down to 30hz. Very dynamic scene though, makes it seem louder and deeper than it really is. 

There is infrasonic material present on show though (I Think) in *spoilers* the flapping of dragon wings.


----------



## Emaych

^^^Mr. Max, I bow to you, sir! That was the definitive compendium. You have proved a genuine resource for distilling a good number of pages and days into easy accessibility/comprehensibility. You took great care and time to do that, it is evident. I thank you for it. I admit to dropping in alot less frequently these days, hence probably missed ongoing coverage of these points. I really just wanted to hear for myself what I could hear. The rough outlines of scenes in movies, a loose characterization of the sound I'd be looking to hear (such as you just provided), would have been ample to send me on my way. I do quite accept the sentiment on re-exploration of well-traveled material, really I do. In truth, if PHANTOM were a more familiar movie, I'm sure someone might have just said: "Scene where sub hits freighter, crunchy/scratchy overreach in the high mids." I could have heard what I was looking to hear. All other inquiries were subordinant to that, but you have just rendered the exhaustive clinic. Now I will know where to send anyone looking for these precise answers. I also have to think I'm not the only who has benefitted from these revelations, and I won't be able to do justice to your commitment herein just now, as I've got to run, but I will reread a few more times over the next days....


----------



## Soupy1970

MKtheater said:


> BTW, you asked someone who is a member at both sites to take their time and do something for you which would take some time. You don't wan to do it yourself because you are afraid and when someone told you no you seemed upset. I am a member of both but I am on my phone so very hard to copy and paste graphs. I know Phantom received 4.75 stars over there which is right there with the best so I am not sure why you think it gets no love. Maybe people like other movies better with the same ratings? Again, it was rated very high which means people had to give a good execution score, meaning they liked the bass! Don't worry so much.
> 
> On another note I was watching The HobbitOS on direct TV and it had some very loud bass, I can't remember if the bluray did or not.


He was talking about not seeing it mentioned on this site. He isn't a member at the other site you are talking about so he wouldn't know anything that goes on over there. 

I think this is what some of missed. He ask for help here on this forum and was told to go to another forum for help. I think he wanted help from the members of this fine forum and didn't understand why everyone was pushing him away. It's sorta like if you went to Firestone to buy new tires, but they said they were busy and directed you to the Goodyear dealer instead. They are both tires, but not what you wanted. 

People could have just skipped right over his request, or could have kindly said I don't have the answer, or even easier, they could have took 1 minute to pop that graph open (if you had access) and tossed him a couple time stamps. I did the later for him, but answered him privately because it was just getting out of hand here for no reason. I think that was his whole point and argument. He didn't understand why people were spending more time bickering or redirecting, when they could have just took a minute and tossed him some time stamps.


----------



## nube

Nobody pushed him away. We actively assisted him by referring him to another, and better, resource which answered every possible question he did and could have on the subject. That's almost the entire point of the internet - connecting people to the things they care about.

P.S. I hope you're not a Cardinals fan. I'd hate to see you at the games this postseason.


----------



## Soupy1970

nube said:


> Nobody pushed him away. We actively assisted him by referring him to another, and better, resource which answered every possible question he did and could have on the subject. That's almost the entire point of the internet - connecting people to the things they care about.
> 
> P.S. I hope you're not a Cardinals fan. I'd hate to see you at the games this postseason.


Go Birds! Been a Cardinal fan every since my father took me to game 7 of the 1982 Word Series which we beat the Brewers for the win! 

He said he didn't want to join another site. If the info was open and easily viewed then yes, I would agree. He asked if anyone could just give him some time stamps instead. Could have easily been solved pages back. I see both sides, but it all seems a bit childish to me (from both sides). Just saying it all seemed a bit counter productive to not just throw him a couple time stamps. Instead many took more time to explain why he was asking to much. I don't think he was asking to much at first. 

Not choosing sides anyway, he could have worded things differently in some replies. I think both sides just took it further than it needed to go. I'm done commenting on it though because it just needs to stop. I privately gave him the info he requested and thought that would be the end of it. I agree that this thread now needs to be cleaned.


----------



## Emaych

^^^Thanks for that supportive commentary, Ken. 



I just came here to herald the bass in PHANTOM, honest. I appreciated that member nube came forth with some affirmation of the bass content as borne out by measurement, but then was dropped something of a bomb about clipping. Not the first time I'd heard of that, but more than obvious I did not have good understanding. 



So then just wanted to hear what I could hear -- where are those moments? -- what am I looking for? I got redirected -- I didn't bring up clipping, did not come here to specifically discuss it, but now that I'm questioning what I missed, my equipment and hearing are subject to question along with it -- sort of important to me at least. It becomes sort of quest to get to the bottom of it, and then there's this odd reception here -- wasn't sure what that was about, but looks like from nube's latest post, he indeed does want to spearhead a personal campaign against me. 



I'm not the one calling names here, or really pursuing anything other than what is happening with the bass in PHANTOM, prodigious or clipped or whatever. Max just gave the definitive treatment of all the salient points vis a vis those issues -- of course that is way beyond what anyone could hope to expect. AWESOME! BRAVO! I will reread many times over I'm sure. 



Anyway, if everything preceding that did not shape a complete understanding, Max's efforts went into the beyond. Thanks to all the members here who provided support in one form or another, and to member nube -- not sure what I did to you, you haven't even been around here much lately, but I'm ready to withdraw -- my understanding has been immeasurably increased, though I think I'm starting to get that sense that maybe what a few told me, including Max -- that my previous ignorance might have been the bliss. 



When it came to explosions and the like, I think I just had the expectation they were meant to be cringe-inducing, cacophonous, given the rough treatment -- fortunately I've never heard one in real life, but would expect my ears to be reeling. Now I'm starting to think I might be hereafter hearing unwanted distortion. 



Nevertheless, thanks again AVSers!


----------



## AJ72

I gotta get me "The Phantom"


----------



## Nick666

I'm watching the transformers age of extinction bluray. Oh my.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Nick666 said:


> I'm watching the transformers age of extinction bluray. Oh my.


 Oh my good or Oh my it sucks


----------



## discone

Well since I started coming to this thread back in March 2014 I've been adding movies from the list here and there to my Netflix queue. One movie I did add back then was Fight Club and it has been at the #1 spot since then saying very long wait.

Now 6 months later I got my chance to watch this film last night. Wow! It did have some nice bass from explosions and such but what kept me awake was the dynamics. I had the volume set at -12 but when something big happened it sounded like it jumped up to zero. 

I liked the movie but my ears may have their own opinion!


----------



## wpbpete

btw, Age of Extinction is badass!!! :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Oliver Deplace

Soupy1970 said:


> I think this is what some of missed. He ask for help here on this forum and was told to go to another forum for help. I think he wanted help from the members of this fine forum and didn't understand why everyone was pushing him away. It's sorta like if you went to Firestone to buy new tires, but they said they were busy and directed you to the Goodyear dealer instead. They are both tires, but not what you wanted.


Not quite. 
He went to Firestone, but his car had Goodyear and he wanted exact replacements. 
Firestone told him they don't carry Goodyear and sent him to Goodyear. 
He then asked Firestone to ring-up Goodyear to check stock over there. 
Firestone said it would be better if he just went to Goodyear and ask. 

While it wasn't the most helpful, it's understandable and, to a reasonable person, acceptable.


----------



## Soupy1970

Oliver Deplace said:


> Not quite.
> He went to Firestone, but his car had Goodyear and he wanted exact replacements.
> Firestone told him they don't carry Goodyear and sent him to Goodyear.
> He then asked Firestone to ring-up Goodyear to check stock over there.
> Firestone said it would be better if he just went to Goodyear and ask.
> 
> While it wasn't the most helpful, it's understandable and, to a reasonable person, acceptable.


Lol  He came to "The New Master List of BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts" and mentioned a movie. Someone else said that movie has clipping. He than ask if they could point out the clipping scenes. He was then told to go look at Data-bass.com (IMO he was in the correct place to begin with for such questions). He said he doesn't want to join another forum and ask if someone could just give him some time stamps. A member that had access to the graph over there could have easily opened it and noted some time stamps, but instead everyone insisted he should join just to see for himself. This is when it started getting dumb. Both sides were wrong after the initial refusal of info IMHO. We are supposed to be a friendly helpful group and we weren't. Enough said!


----------



## MKtheater

Yes, we suck!


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Well since I started coming to this thread back in March 2014 I've been adding movies from the list here and there to my Netflix queue. One movie I did add back then was Fight Club and it has been at the #1 spot since then saying very long wait.
> 
> Now 6 months later I got my chance to watch this film last night. Wow! It did have some nice bass from explosions and such but what kept me awake was the dynamics. I had the volume set at -12 but when something big happened it sounded like it jumped up to zero.
> 
> I liked the movie but my ears may have their own opinion!


I did a revist a while back on FC.
(LOL)  that is one mean track and I found out real quick when *lfe man* posted this side note on the 4.5 star bass list--- Fight Club(blu-ray,* carefully with this one) 
*Very powerful indeed !!


----------



## HeffeMusic

Hello All,
I don't care what the graphs say Godzillas audio track was amazing! the bottom end shook my apt as well as my neighbors! Nice wide huge 7.1 goodness.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> I did a revist a while back on FC.
> (LOL)  that is one mean track and I found out real quick when *lfe man* posted this side note on the 4.5 star bass list--- Fight Club(blu-ray,* carefully with this one)
> *Very powerful indeed !!



Yes I think I will now be more prepared when someone says be careful!


----------



## discone

HeffeMusic said:


> Hello All,
> I don't care what the graphs say Godzillas audio track was amazing! the bottom end shook my apt as well as my neighbors! Nice wide huge 7.1 goodness.


Glad to hear you enjoyed the soundtrack as well as sharing with your neighbor's. 

Even though I'm hearing there is not a lot of low end it's nice to hear there is still some shaking going on. I like to feel it as well as hear it.


----------



## audiofan1

discone said:


> Glad to hear you enjoyed the soundtrack as well as sharing with your neighbor's.
> 
> Even though I'm hearing there is not a lot of low end it's nice to hear there is still some shaking going on. I like to feel it as well as hear it.


This is a movies with bass thread! while hard to remember at times *20-30hz* is bass and is low bass frequencies and make no mistake about it ! Mid bass, upper bass, ELF/ULF is bass as well just another part of the beautiful bass rainbow and none of it should be discredited. if one has the gumption to go down deep in the rabbit hole , its good to know that there are tracks that dwell there , not all but there are plenty. 

So 1-??? this is a movies with bass thread! 

Enjoy :kiss:


----------



## audiofan1

I just finished my second viewing of *CATWS* at full reference volume *0* instead of -5 for the first viewing .


Spoiler



The heli-carrier crash scene at the end


was just incredilbe and at this point we may beable to pronuce it *king 5 star bass movie of the year*! end of story!


----------



## AJ72

audiofan1 said:


> I just finished my second viewing of *CATWS* at full reference volume *0* instead of -5 for the first viewing .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The heli-carrier crash scene at the end
> 
> 
> was just incredilbe and at this point we may beable to pronuce it *king 5 star bass movie of the year*! end of story!



No complaints from me.


----------



## jillbrazil

HeffeMusic said:


> Hello All,
> I don't care what the graphs say Godzillas audio track was amazing! the bottom end shook my apt as well as my neighbors! Nice wide huge 7.1 goodness.


+ 1 Good Lord I was scared that my windows would shatter !!! If there is to be another Jurassic Park they have got there work cut out for them . Absolute BASS BEAST of a track ! .


----------



## audiofan1

In my 5 star bass fest V2.0 (addition of a second sub ) I've made a grave mistake ! I started with WOTW  now its all down hill from here  it can never be said enough just why it's the herald champ! This was a great experience to say the least and I'm none the less I'm still looking forward to the next one despite my error in watching the best of the best first  Perhaps Wrath of the Titans will be next


----------



## discone

audiofan1 said:


> This is a movies with bass thread! while hard to remember at times *20-30hz* is bass and is low bass frequencies and make no mistake about it ! Mid bass, upper bass, ELF/ULF is bass as well just another part of the beautiful bass rainbow and none of it should be discredited. if one has the gumption to go down deep in the rabbit hole , its good to know that there are tracks that dwell there , not all but there are plenty.
> 
> So 1-??? this is a movies with bass thread!
> 
> Enjoy :kiss:


Thank's I plan to enjoy that is why I'm happy to hear good report's for this film no matter the range of bass. I like all bass and may never be able to go down into the rabbit hole to reach single digit's, but am happy for those that can.. It was stated no matter what the graphs said it is still a bass movie. I'm still learning here and have yet to take the time to fully interpret graphs. As mentioned in your take if you liked Pacific Rim then you'll like this. 

I guess all I'm trying to garner from the post's for me is if my old friend Godzilla is taking a scenic stroll through downtown Tokyo I'm happy to know I'll get to experience it also.


----------



## Follz20

Wowzers... Edge of Tomorrow DTSHD-MA 7.1:


----------



## AJ72

How accurate is that? Looks pretty good.


----------



## kemiza

audiofan1 said:


> i just finished my second viewing of *catws* at full reference volume *0* instead of -5 for the first viewing .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the heli-carrier crash scene at the end
> 
> 
> was just incredilbe and at this point we may beable to pronuce it *king 5 star bass movie of the year*! End of story! :d


catws?


----------



## raynist

kemiza said:


> catws?


Captain American The Winter Soldier

I can't stand the abbreviations myself but it is also a pain to type such a long title.


----------



## [unique]

Follz20 said:


> Wowzers... Edge of Tomorrow DTSHD-MA 7.1:


Not sure how they mixed it, but at -30 db my pb13 nearly died using 10hz tuning.
Normally I never even use the subsonic filter even with audyssey dyn eq (and yes i watched all 5 bass rated movies..), but on this movie even with the subsonic filter on 10hz and dyneq OFF, the last note is way too loud and low.

*!!Caution!! when playing this movie, its frigging low volume till the bass hits which is 30db louder than most other movies.*

Especially for the people without subsonic filter, kinda amazed my bk xls200-DF didn't die since we watched the movie on that first at -15db, the peerless woofer hit the ground though. 
If the cinema version is mixed similar, I sure hope they have subsonic filters or they can order new subwoofers all over.

Here is the spectrum from it (bear with me, first time i done this..not sure if volume is right..):


----------



## nube

That's why Godzilla got a  and Edge of Tomorrow got a .

But, just note, as MrKazador did last week in reply, that those big spikes in Edge of Tomorrow are all at the very beginning. Impressive, but not enough to make the BR a bass monster by itself.  More to come...


----------



## JustABrah

How are you guys able to listen at 0 on the AVR? I get to -15 and it's getting too loud, you guys watch a full movie at 0 and your hearing is still ok?


----------



## [unique]

JustABrah said:


> How are you guys able to listen at 0 on the AVR? I get to -15 and it's getting too loud, you guys watch a full movie at 0 and your hearing is still ok?


It really depends on the movie, but usually i watch between -13 and -16.
-10 with quiet movies.

Btw i think i found why edge of tomorrow was that loud, they seem to have mixed the LFE content in 2 channels.
The center (?) channel is even louder than the LFE one, clearly clipping, even though its not reaching 1.0 for some reason. (probably to do with the dts offset value's, or something similar)


----------



## raynist

JustABrah said:


> How are you guys able to listen at 0 on the AVR? I get to -15 and it's getting too loud, you guys watch a full movie at 0 and your hearing is still ok?


I think if you have a fully treated room you can listen louder as there isn't as many reflections and ringing sounds


----------



## audiofan1

JustABrah said:


> How are you guys able to listen at 0 on the AVR? I get to -15 and it's getting too loud, you guys watch a full movie at 0 and your hearing is still ok?


I'm mostly a -10 to -17.5 type listener and save the louder levels (Reference or -5) for times when the action gets going (adrenaline rush). This can be on a content bases as well , some mixes have enough dynamic range ( your system as well) to sound pleasing at all levels with reference level being the calibrated spec for volume. If your system has the head room sometimes with the right source I'll even do +3db over reference level. now before anyone says I'm def  I listen 95% of the time to classical & Jazz at -35 to -28 I've carefully insured I have adequate power on tap for clean playback  . So if you haven't as mentioned above treat the room and strive for a system ( if you haven't already ) with matched amps and speakers regarding there power handling which can be achieved also by using a crossover to them say 80hz or so to increase headroom 

If you know this stuff already disregard


----------



## Fatshaft

JustABrah said:


> How are you guys able to listen at 0 on the AVR? I get to -15 and it's getting too loud, you guys watch a full movie at 0 and your hearing is still ok?


IMO, your question is almost impossible to answer because there are so many variables to what your -15 is to what my -15 is.

At your place -15 could represent 120DB output vs. someone else's -15 could represent 100DB output. That is an incredible difference between the 2.

with that said...I listen to -10 at my place and with heavy action type movies...I'm well over 120DB's output at that volume level...AND I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Fatshaft

Follz20 said:


> Wowzers... Edge of Tomorrow DTSHD-MA 7.1:


OMG...I can't wait !!!!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## raynist

Fatshaft said:


> IMO, your question is almost impossible to answer because there are so many variables to what your -15 is to what my -15 is.
> 
> At your place -15 could represent 120DB output vs. someone else's -15 could represent 100DB output. That is an incredible difference between the 2.
> 
> with that said...I listen to -10 at my place and with heavy action type movies...I'm well over 120DB's output at that volume level...AND I LOVE IT!!!!


Hmm, I am thinking you are wrong, or I don't understand reference volume. I thought the purpose of running audyssey or any other receiver setup software is to normalize the volume so that -10, -5 or 0 is the same from one room/system to the next. Now if you run your subs hot then the bass could be different.


----------



## Fatshaft

raynist said:


> Hmm, I am thinking you are wrong, or I don't understand reference volume. I thought the purpose of running audyssey or any other receiver setup software is to normalize the volume so that -10, -5 or 0 is the same from one room/system to the next. Now if you run your subs hot then the bass could be different.


I agree IF the systems are calibrated properly. My unit does not have audyssey.
I know that with my amp at 0 on the MVL there's no way I can reduce my output levels to have reference level.

You make me wonder how can I setup my receiver to be @ reference when having my volume set to 0.
I think I might have to start searching...
thanks for your response


----------



## Mongo171

For us poor folk who don't have the money to invest in AI that's wrong some of the time, we set each speaker to register 75db from each speaker. Then, we break out the old abacus to figure out what MVL will coincide with 0db. Hell, 0 on my system is mute. 100 is wide open.


----------



## raynist

Fatshaft said:


> I agree IF the systems are calibrated properly. My unit does not have audyssey.
> I know that with my amp at 0 on the MVL there's no way I can reduce my output levels to have reference level.
> 
> You make me wonder how can I setup my receiver to be @ reference when having my volume set to 0.
> I think I might have to start searching...
> thanks for your response


I have seen some people use these for rca connections http://www.parts-express.com/harrison-labs-12-db-rca-line-level-audio-attenuator-pair--266-244

Here is one for XLR connections http://www.parts-express.com/in-line-xlr-attenuator-pad-20db--240-416

This will bring your gain down on the amps, but you may never get exact.


----------



## Fatshaft

raynist said:


> I have seen some people use these for rca connections http://www.parts-express.com/harrison-labs-12-db-rca-line-level-audio-attenuator-pair--266-244
> 
> Here is one for XLR connections http://www.parts-express.com/in-line-xlr-attenuator-pad-20db--240-416
> 
> This will bring your gain down on the amps, but you may never get exact.


thanks again for your response.
To be honest, I'm not going to worry about bringing it down so that 0 = reference.
I would much prefer to know at what volume equates to reference in my case and I believe I found that my amps -25 = reference.

That's fine by me as I now know that if I listen to -10MVL that I'm actually listening to +15DB OVER reference


----------



## SvtFoci

The new Transformers is a tour de force. Even the lossy version kiss serious a$$, so much that it puts Godzilla to shame.


----------



## JustABrah

Fatshaft said:


> I agree IF the systems are calibrated properly. My unit does not have audyssey.
> I know that with my amp at 0 on the MVL there's no way I can reduce my output levels to have reference level.
> 
> You make me wonder how can I setup my receiver to be @ reference when having my volume set to 0.
> I think I might have to start searching...
> thanks for your response


Your AVR didn't come with any mic for setup? They all do unless your using a very old avr, this is to calibrate it, my 15 should be the same or very close to yours if you setup your AVR. Audssey is different than volume calbation, AVRs like Cambride 551R doesn't have room correct but still comes with a mic for volume setup and speaker distances.


----------



## raynist

Fatshaft said:


> thanks again for your response.
> To be honest, I'm not going to worry about bringing it down so that 0 = reference.
> I would much prefer to know at what volume equates to reference in my case and I believe I found that my amps -25 = reference.
> 
> That's fine by me as I now know that if I listen to -10MVL that I'm actually listening to +15DB OVER reference


Actually I remember why I saw people using these. It was because Audyssey couldnt set the levels of the speakers because of the gain in the amps and this couldn't eq the speakers.


----------



## MKtheater

The problem comes from people with high sensitive speakers. The AVR can not go below -12 dBs automatically so it uses that as the lowest setting and can throw the levels way off as far as keeping 0 MV at reference. I have a pioneer elite reciever and t set my speakers 15 dBs too loud for 0 MV. So I I watch at 0 MV I am way over reference.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Well I got to watch Oculus last night. As stated above it does have some nice bass. It does not have it all the time, but when it does it can be heard and felt. I know this since I got this new subwoofer and a good scare comes the wife grabs my arm much tighter.
> 
> The story well, that's another story!  I'm a little bias as these are not my type of movies, but will say this is a movie you have to follow at all times to keep up with what is going on as they do a lot of flashbacks. If you take a bathroom break without putting it on pause you may get lost. Those who watch it can make their own decision if it was good or not. If a bass fan and need a filler movie while waiting for a new release then this would be ok for a rent IMO.


OK,
Rented it from Red Box and gave it spin today. You are spot on once again with your assessment on* Oculus *!! I really did enjoy the bass with this one. It hi, med and low !! Thanks for the suggestion and I'm glad I rented it. Although I would not suggest buying it, it's definitely worth a rental for the bass alone.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> OK,
> Rented it from Red Box and gave it spin today. You are spot on once again with your assessment on* Oculus *!! I really did enjoy the bass with this one. It hi, med and low !! Thanks for the suggestion and I'm glad I rented it. Although I would not suggest buying it, it's definitely worth a rental for the bass alone.



YW! I'm happy to hear you were able to get some enjoyment from this film!!


----------



## ambesolman

Just watched the amazing Spider-Man 2 3d. Good flick! Sounded great on my setup. As others have mentioned, it could've used a little more midrange punch, but thought it was very good overall. The 3d was pretty good too. Can't wait until my sub is done so I can hit the 12hz stuff!


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Kini62

Watched Godzilla 2014 last night streamed from iTunes. I liked the movie. To me is was vastly superior to Pacific Rim not only as a movie but the sound track was much better overall. 

The bass was quite good other than the lack of depth on the foot steps and some of the monster on monster fight scenes. But overall a good use of the surrounds and good bass in most of the appropriate spots. 

To me Pacific Rim was just one long bass note that tended to just drone on and on never changing and not really adding much to the movie. I don't recall the surround being used as well as in Godzilla either. 

I'm betting that I would like the Godzilla sound track even better in DTS Master.


----------



## cchunter

Kini62 said:


> Watched Godzilla 2014 last night streamed from iTunes. I liked the movie. To me is was vastly superior to Pacific Rim not only as a movie but the sound track was much better overall.
> 
> The bass was quite good other than the lack of depth on the foot steps and some of the monster on monster fight scenes. But overall a good use of the surrounds and good bass in most of the appropriate spots.
> 
> To me Pacific Rim was just one long bass note that tended to just drone on and on never changing and not really adding much to the movie. I don't recall the surround being used as well as in Godzilla either.
> 
> I'm betting that I would like the Godzilla sound track even better in DTS Master.


I also watched Godzilla the other day and was very disappointed. Horrible movie except for the audio. The black levels were really bad IMO. 90% of the movie was in the dark and maybe 10mn top of actual Godzilla footage. I also thought the acting was not very good. I'm glad I rented it and would never buy it even if it was in the budget bucket at Walmart for 5.00 lol.


----------



## tvuong

SvtFoci said:


> The new Transformers is a tour de force. Even the lossy version kiss serious a$$, so much that it puts Godzilla to shame.


+1 and 3D looks gorgeous


----------



## basshead81

Age of Extinction is the business! Best bass flick in a long time...Flawless!


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ This is all good to hear , i'm looking forward to this blind buy


----------



## Reddig

audiofan1 said:


> ^^^ This is all good to hear , i'm looking forward to this blind buy


+1!
Can't wait to get Transformers 4 3d!!


----------



## Reefdvr27

Reddig said:


> +1!
> Can't wait to get Transformers 4 3d!!


 I cannot ways for X-Men and Edge of Tomorrow in a couple of weeks. I actually think I am going to skip Transformers 4. I have the other 3 on blu, but they are just so long and they get so boring. I think it will be the first disc with Atmos though.


----------



## tvuong

Transformers AoE has a whole lot more bass than Xmen and EoT.


----------



## Snowmanick

Reefdvr27 said:


> I cannot ways for X-Men and Edge of Tomorrow in a couple of weeks. I actually think I am going to skip Transformers 4. I have the other 3 on blu, but they are just so long and they get so boring. I think it will be the first disc with Atmos though.


+1 to both points. EOT, based off the PvA a few posts back is the first BR to actually make me fear playing it. I also like the X-Men series and I've been looking forward to DOFP since the little set-up piece at the end of The Wolverine. 

The exact opposite is true for TF4. I'm sure it is loud and has lots of pretty people and colors but based off how bad each sequel has been, the fact that each has been worse than the last, and what a mess TF3 was, I have no desire to watch this. I tried watching TF3 a few months ago as I hadn't seen it since its BR debut and gave up within 30 minutes. 

Hopefully the next Atmos movie is something worth watching. I'm looking forward to upgrading to Atmos but don't feel pressure to do so immediately with this as the sole announced title to date.


----------



## Reddig

Reefdvr27 said:


> I cannot ways for X-Men and Edge of Tomorrow in a couple of weeks. I actually think I am going to skip Transformers 4. I have the other 3 on blu, but they are just so long and they get so boring. I think it will be the first disc with Atmos though.


I seen X-Men in theaters and loved it and gunna pick it up too. Havnt seen EoT but my friend has and loved it so I'm gonna borrow from him before I decide to buy.

The Trans movies are indeed way too long and boring inbetween action. The first one is my fav. I'm excited for Trans 4 for its audio mostly but also excited to see it.


----------



## Mrkazador

Most of the LFE in Transformers AOE is around 30-60hz. There is a few scenes where it dips down to 10-20hz.


----------



## wyattroa

Watched godzilla last night, the movie is nothing special, but I thought it had good bass. I started the movie at -12db and ended up finishing it at -17db. My couch was moving through the majority of that movie.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Mrkazador said:


> Most of the LFE in Transformers AOE is around 30-60hz. There is a few scenes where it dips down to 10-20hz.


Yep loud boomy bass. The first one was ok, but to me it is just old and boring. I would have probably picked this up a couple of months ago when there was nothing fresh for weeks, but to much coming down the line here. I will pick Transformers when it is $9 dollars at BB. No Atmos for me yet and won't be till Gen 2. I would actually like to see the XMC 1 with Atmos. However by that time there Atmos will be out of date


----------



## derrickdj1

The Pulse scene in Godzilla were awesome. Lot of pressure in the ear, lot of LFE. The movie had a couple of new twist and for me, a buy down the road. EOT storyline was not that good. Hard to tell what type of bass will be on the BD.


----------



## nube

Don't be scared of EoT. The loudest part are those tones right at the beginning (which are hard limited/clipped). The rest of the track is unfiltered goodness, without hard limiting or clipping seen anywhere else, in my cursory look last week.


----------



## basshead81

Reefdvr27 said:


> I cannot ways for X-Men and Edge of Tomorrow in a couple of weeks. I actually think I am going to skip Transformers 4. I have the other 3 on blu, but they are just so long and they get so boring. I think it will be the first disc with Atmos though.


I thought TF4 was the best one since the first.


----------



## basshead81

Snowmanick said:


> +1 to both points. EOT, based off the PvA a few posts back is the first BR to actually make me fear playing it. I also like the X-Men series and I've been looking forward to DOFP since the little set-up piece at the end of The Wolverine.
> 
> The exact opposite is true for TF4. I'm sure it is loud and has lots of pretty people and colors but based off how bad each sequel has been, the fact that each has been worse than the last, and what a mess TF3 was, I have no desire to watch this. I tried watching TF3 a few months ago as I hadn't seen it since its BR debut and gave up within 30 minutes.
> 
> Hopefully the next Atmos movie is something worth watching. I'm looking forward to upgrading to Atmos but don't feel pressure to do so immediately with this as the sole announced title to date.


TF4 is much better then 2 & 3 imo...and I am not really a TF fan. I thought the change of actors made it MUCH more enjoyable.


----------



## basshead81

Just finished Days of Future Past...what a bust. There are sooo many slow points with no bass in the movie, I almost fell asleep.


----------



## raynist

Are you saying the slow parts don't have any bass are are you saying the whole movie had no bass?


----------



## basshead81

raynist said:


> Are you saying the slow parts don't have any bass are are you saying the whole movie had no bass?


The slow parts which seemed like 3/4 of the movie.


----------



## Kini62

derrickdj1 said:


> The Pulse scene in Godzilla were awesome. Lot of pressure in the ear, lot of LFE. The movie had a couple of new twist and for me, a buy down the road. EOT storyline was not that good. Hard to tell what type of bass will be on the BD.


I agree overall better than pacific rim in both audio and as a movie. I'll be picking this up when it gets to the bargain bin.

I also didn't have any of the black level issues a previous poster mentioned. At least not that I noticed.


----------



## datranz

EoT is must recommendation. The intro is a sub killer. On iTunes i was very good although it's only 5.1


----------



## Spanglo

datranz said:


> EoT is must recommendation. The intro is a sub killer. On iTunes i was very good although it's only 5.1


I was not expecting that intro... very much took me by surprise! 

Watched the 3D BluRay... the sound was just like Nube's description.


----------



## popalock

datranz said:


> EoT is must recommendation. The intro is a sub killer. On iTunes i was very good although it's only 5.1


It was very very subtle in the theater, but I could tell it was going to be a monster at home... Too bad I am subless at the moment or I would give it a go...again...


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

I thought the New Transformers movie was awful. Storyline is getting way out of hand with the ridiculousness. It just seemed like a cheezy knock off movie. Marky Mark just didn't fit the role for me and it was WAY too long and drawn out.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

Fatshaft said:


> I agree IF the systems are calibrated properly. My unit does not have audyssey.
> I know that with my amp at 0 on the MVL there's no way I can reduce my output levels to have reference level.
> 
> You make me wonder how can I setup my receiver to be @ reference when having my volume set to 0.
> I think I might have to start searching...
> thanks for your response




A lot of equipment was not designed to equate 0dB on the master volume readout to reference level. The 0dB = reference level is a THX standard that may or may not be used by non THX AVRs.

0dB MV on my AVR means the volume is all the way up. 

-22dB MV means my system will reproduce a -30 dB FS test tone as 75 dB SPL. That is the "reference level" setting on my AVR. I use speakers with normal sensitivity.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

MKtheater said:


> The problem comes from people with high sensitive speakers. The AVR can not go below -12 dBs automatically so it uses that as the lowest setting and can throw the levels way off as far as keeping 0 MV at reference. * I have a pioneer elite reciever *and t set my speakers 15 dBs too loud for 0 MV. So I I watch at 0 MV I am way over reference.



When are you going to get a "new" AVR? You need to keep your replacement time cycle intact!


----------



## MKtheater

J_Palmer_Cass said:


> When are you going to get a "new" AVR? You need to keep your replacement time cycle intact!



This was a new one, already selling it


----------



## AJ72

Watched Cloverfield for the first time last night. Good bass for sure but hated that whole home movie type filming but I guess it did add to the suspense a bit. I was expecting, given previous reviews, to hate the film. Didn't love it but was watchable IMO especially for the bass.


----------



## discone

AJ72 said:


> Watched Cloverfield for the first time last night. Good bass for sure but hated that whole home movie type filming but I guess it did add to the suspense a bit. I was expecting, given previous reviews, to hate the film. Didn't love it but was watchable IMO especially for the bass.


+1 I've drawn tired of the whole found footage type movies. I'll have to bear with another one soon as the wife want's to see "Afflicted." 

Just for the love of bass I do watch some movies I may have passed on before like tomorrow I'm due to get "Seal Team 8." From the review's though there is one I have passed on as I don't want to suffer to much for my love of bass is "Frankenstein's Army."


----------



## temps

[unique] said:


> Not sure how they mixed it, but at -30 db my pb13 nearly died using 10hz tuning.
> Normally I never even use the subsonic filter even with audyssey dyn eq (and yes i watched all 5 bass rated movies..), but on this movie even with the subsonic filter on 10hz and dyneq OFF, the last note is way too loud and low.
> 
> *!!Caution!! when playing this movie, its frigging low volume till the bass hits which is 30db louder than most other movies.*


hahaha the first bass notes in the intro sent me leaping off the couch for the pause button. Far, far too loud... my poor sub. I didn't play another second without the subsonic filter but after that intro, the bass drops to "normal" movie levels. Hopefully it is just an error that will be remedied on the actual BR release.

After the intro "test tones" in Edge of Tomorrow, Captain America was a little bit better on the bass I think, while the surround effects were better on Edge of Tomorrow.


----------



## Homebrew101

discone said:


> +1 I've drawn tired of the whole found footage type movies. I'll have to bear with another one soon as the wife want's to see "Afflicted."
> 
> Just for the love of bass I do watch some movies I may have passed on before like tomorrow I'm due to get "Seal Team 8." From the review's though there is one I have passed on as I don't want to suffer to much for my love of bass is "Frankenstein's Army."


I liked Frankenstein's Army as a film/story much more the Enders Game or Pacific Rim which both seemed like I would have liked them if I was still 12 years old. I really liked the creativity of the different monsters in FA.


I also really like Cloverfield and don't have a problem with 'found footage' flicks if they 'work' which I thought Cloverfield's fit the story well.


----------



## discone

Homebrew101 said:


> I liked Frankenstein's Army as a film/story much more the Enders Game or Pacific Rim which both seemed like I would have liked them if I was still 12 years old. I really liked the creativity of the different monsters in FA.
> 
> 
> I also really like Cloverfield and don't have a problem with 'found footage' flicks if they 'work' which I thought Cloverfield's fit the story well.



Thank's for your input!  It's not that I did not like Cloverfield as for a found footage movie it's one of the better one's I've seen. I've just grown tired of the shaky cam work.

I did some research in the past about FA and decided to pass. Since your post I looked more into the movie and seen some photo's and a trailer. I think I'll add it to my queue as right now I can stream it. For the love of bass I'll try to do the one and done when I don't get a BD in the mail. 

Oh! I did not know and you did not mention, but in this latest search of FA found out it is a Found Footage film. Say it isn't sooo!


----------



## Toe

I also liked FA for what it's worth. Different, creative and just a fun HT experience if you don't mind shaky cam. I rented it first then bought it. I know I am in the minority, but it is worth a rent at least as you might like it.


----------



## Skylinestar

Quote from the Dolby spec:
Dolby Atmos auditoriums must support playback of full-range surround signals. Surround loudspeakers with limited bass are acceptable if surround subwoofers and bass management are used.
At least two surround subwoofers are required if bass management is used.
Each surround subwoofer (if bass management is used) must have a frequency response of 40–120 Hz, +3/–6 dB.
Placement high on the side walls or on the ceiling is best.

Which movies have bass on the surround channels as low as 50Hz ?


----------



## jcwhammie

Skylinestar said:


> Which movies have bass on the surround channels as low as 50Hz ?


And since frequencies that low are nondirectional why does it matter where the subs are located as long as they produce a flat response? That seems like an odd statement from Dolby.


----------



## Mrkazador

I'm pretty sure War of the worlds has some deep content in the surronds.


----------



## djbluemax1

discone said:


> Thank's for your input!  It's not that I did not like Cloverfield as for a found footage movie it's one of the better one's I've seen. I've just grown tired of the shaky cam work.
> 
> I did some research in the past about FA and decided to pass. Since your post I looked more into the movie and seen some photo's and a trailer. I think I'll add it to my queue as right now I can stream it. For the love of bass I'll try to do the one and done when I don't get a BD in the mail.
> 
> Oh! I did not know and you did not mention, but in this latest search of FA found out it is a Found Footage film. Say it isn't sooo!


That's part of the fun of movie discussions, so many varied tastes and opinions.

I for one, found Afflicted to be a MUCH better found footage style movie than FA.

FA was one of those movies that I felt wasted 2 hours of my life that I'll never get back. I found it ridiculously campy/schlocky, but it might be a fun ride for some as it DOES have tons of bass. Halfway into the movie though, I was getting bored of all the bass used seemingly for EVERY single thing.

For me, there's no question whatsoever between something like FA vs PR or EG, FA isn't even in the same country much less in the ballpark.


Max


----------



## Ray77085

djbluemax1 said:


> That's part of the fun of movie discussions, so many varied tastes and opinions.
> 
> I for one, found Afflicted to be a MUCH better found footage style movie than FA.
> 
> FA was one of those movies that I felt wasted 2 hours of my life that I'll never get back. I found it ridiculously campy/schlocky, but it might be a fun ride for some as it DOES have tons of bass. Halfway into the movie though, I was getting bored of all the bass used seemingly for EVERY single thing.
> 
> For me, there's no question whatsoever between something like FA vs PR or EG, FA isn't even in the same country much less in the ballpark.
> 
> 
> Max


Max you nailed it when you said (*FA was one of those movies that I felt wasted 2 hours of my life that I'll never get back*). I could not agree more !! 
I did a blind buy and the bass is definitely crazy, but that was one horrible movie !! 
It will collect dust in my collection. (LOL).....


----------



## mogrub

lfe man said:


> The New Master List of BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts: *Five star* ... How to Train Your Dragon ...


Never thought I'd buy an animated movie called How to Train your Dragon. But the Master List of BASS Five Star rating just made me do it.

So two things because of that: 

First, thread starter lfe man ought to get *at least* 10% from Amazon, and probably more. No way I'd ever have bought HTTYD if the Master List hadn't made me.

Second, once the Mrs. figures out I bought it, I'm gonna tell her I did it for her little nephew that's coming to visit next week. 

That's not really a lie -- the little dude is coming, hopefully he'll like the movie, and he may be a Bass Head for all I know.


----------



## Skylinestar

Mrkazador said:


> I'm pretty sure War of the worlds has some deep content in the surronds.


Are you sure? I remember last time I was playing the movies with only surrounds enabled (all other speakers switched off). All I heard was light ambient sound (wind, crowd, etc). I thought maybe it was an old movie where surrounds are not that active.


----------



## ambesolman

mogrub said:


> Never thought I'd buy an animated movie called How to Train your Dragon. But the Master List of BASS Five Star rating just made me do it.
> 
> So two things because of that:
> 
> First, thread starter lfe man ought to get *at least* 10% from Amazon, and probably more. No way I'd ever have bought HTTYD if the Master List hadn't made me.
> 
> Second, once the Mrs. figures out I bought it, I'm gonna tell her I did it for her little nephew that's coming to visit next week.
> 
> That's not really a lie -- the little dude is coming, hopefully he'll like the movie, and he may be a Bass Head for all I know.



It's a pretty good flick, you might just enjoy it too. I'm hoping that the second one is just as good!


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## discone

djbluemax1 said:


> That's part of the fun of movie discussions, so many varied tastes and opinions.
> 
> I for one, found Afflicted to be a MUCH better found footage style movie than FA.
> 
> FA was one of those movies that I felt wasted 2 hours of my life that I'll never get back. I found it ridiculously campy/schlocky, but it might be a fun ride for some as it DOES have tons of bass. Halfway into the movie though, I was getting bored of all the bass used seemingly for EVERY single thing.
> 
> For me, there's no question whatsoever between something like FA vs PR or EG, FA isn't even in the same country much less in the ballpark.
> 
> 
> Max



Yes I agree it is fun to read all the different opinions and then see how I feel about it if I choose to watch. 

Afflicted is coming up soon so I'll see how that one turns out. As for FA I've decided to save that for Halloween since I see it is supposed to be gory! 
I'll see if I get bored of the bass. 

I got to enjoy a bass ride last night with Seal Team 8 although acting was not up there to high the bass was good. As soon as the helicopter dropped off the team the wife said you got this movie for the Bass didn't you. She is getting wise! It is not Lone Survivor by a long shot but still fun for me.

Oh! Thanks to ST8 I hope to never come face to face with an RPG!


----------



## Reefdvr27

It has been awhile since I have anticipated a movie in theaters, but I have to say that Fury looks pretty good. I am having trouble with the cast (Percy Jackson, Brad Pitt and Transformers boy) but who knows. I would have to think that a tank movie would have to have some good content below 20hz eh? Be awhile before we see it on blu, but I may go to my crummy theater to see. No score on Rotten yet, so maybe so advanced screenings will give some feedback soon. Tanks for looking


----------



## ambesolman

^^^I think FilmMixer has been working his a$$ off on that one


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Mrkazador

Skylinestar said:


> Are you sure? I remember last time I was playing the movies with only surrounds enabled (all other speakers switched off). All I heard was light ambient sound (wind, crowd, etc). I thought maybe it was an old movie where surrounds are not that active.


Here is the left surround in war of the worlds


----------



## MKtheater

Mrkazador said:


> Here is the left surround in war of the worlds


This is exactly why I use Bass Management! It does matter where the bass comes from, what matters is the end result(best Bain's voice)!


----------



## ambesolman

MKtheater said:


> This is exactly why I use Bass Management! It does matter where the bass comes from, what matters is the end result(best Bain's voice)!



Bain/Sean Connery


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## MKtheater

The movie was still awesome! The opening air plane scene is full bandwidth too! Only 20hz after


----------



## ambesolman

MKtheater said:


> The movie was still awesome! The opening air plane scene is full bandwidth too! Only 20hz after



+1 one of the best opening scenes ever


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## AJ72

Enjoyed Expendables 2 for what it is. Had some very good bass moments in it too. Van Damme is so bad its hilarious, suits the films style. My wife was out tonight and she would have been so disappointed to miss this one.


----------



## Fatshaft

Edge of Tomorrow 

OK, the opening scene is by far the craziest most violent bass scene I have ever experienced...PERIOD!
My poor 21's were knocking pretty bad!
Thank god I pressed the mute button quickly.

It is pure insanity...

I have played it 10 times and came and post it here...be careful with this one guys...Dam! 

I haven't watched it yet...so don't know about the rest.


----------



## AJ72

Fatshaft, in that opening scene do you know if the content is low


----------



## Chris Young

Fatshaft said:


> Edge of Tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, the opening scene is by far the craziest most violent bass scene I have ever experienced...PERIOD!
> My poor 21's were knocking pretty bad!
> Thank god I pressed the mute button quickly.
> 
> It is pure insanity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you fatShaft I tried that movie out the other night in the beginning and I was like what in the world? that was some crazy sick bass. I use 2 Contrabss sub plus 2 SvS pb12/2plus and lower the volume real fast in fear or messing something up. Only after i heard it for the first time did i play ig again at a higher volume and say Wow now thats Flipping Awesome but be careful you guys out there that track could definitely mess up some subs and amps...


----------



## Skylinestar

MKtheater said:


> This is exactly why I use Bass Management! It does matter where the bass comes from, what matters is the end result(best Bain's voice)!


You mean Bane from the Batman movie?


----------



## |Tch0rT|

Fatshaft said:


> Edge of Tomorrow
> 
> OK, the opening scene is by far the craziest most violent bass scene I have ever experienced...PERIOD!
> My poor 21's were knocking pretty bad!
> Thank god I pressed the mute button quickly.
> 
> It is pure insanity...
> 
> I have played it 10 times and came and post it here...be careful with this one guys...Dam!
> 
> I haven't watched it yet...so don't know about the rest.


LOL that scene is up there with the World War Z grenade scene IMO. I had a friend over the other day to watch Edge of Tomorrow and when my living room was shaking and and the windows were rattling during that scene he turned to me and said "Really?!". He's not used to bass.  My 12's ported to 30hz (I tune to music) took it pretty well. The rest of the movie doesn't contain bass such as the opening scene but it does have some nice booms here and there and some of the machine gun fire has some nice thumps to it but I have a bit of a hot house curve.


----------



## Fatshaft

Chris Young said:


> I hear you fatShaft I tried that movie out the other night in the beginning and I was like what in the world? that was some crazy sick bass. I use 2 Contrabss sub plus 2 SvS pb12/2plus and lower the volume real fast in fear or messing something up. Only after i heard it for the first time did i play ig again at a higher volume and say Wow now thats Flipping Awesome but be careful you guys out there that track could definitely mess up some subs and amps...


I cannot stress this enough...BE CAREFUL with this one...it is PURE INSANITY! 



|Tch0rT| said:


> LOL that scene is up there with the World War Z grenade scene IMO. I had a friend over the other day to watch Edge of Tomorrow and when my living room was shaking and and the windows were rattling during that scene he turned to me and said "Really?!". He's not used to bass.  My 12's ported to 30hz (I tune to music) took it pretty well. The rest of the movie doesn't contain bass such as the opening scene but it does have some nice booms here and there and some of the machine gun fire has some nice thumps to it but I have a bit of a hot house curve.


Sorry...but for me this puts the grande scene sweep to shame.
I listen to ALL my movies at approx. 10DB OVER reference and Edge of Tomorrow is the only movie I know that would blow my subs out...the opening scene of course.


----------



## Fatshaft

AJ72 said:


> Fatshaft, in that opening scene do you know if the content is low


----------



## nube

Yeah, don't run your subs hot unless they're very capable on EoT. The opening scene has 10Hz content encoded at right around 125dB with bass management. Highest we've ever seen, by far. It's brief, but if you're running 10dB hot, you're asking subs to produce 135dB at 10Hz, which I'm pretty sure nobody here can legitimately do.  The rest of the movie is normal action movie volumes.

Better advice: don't run your subs more than a couple dB hot!


----------



## popalock

@Fatshaft - I bet your wife LOVES watching movies at +10...lol
@nube - Awesome


----------



## popalock

@Fatshaft - I bet your wife LOVES watching movies at +10...lol
@nube - Awesome


----------



## AJ72

Will be interesting to see the content of that scene. This sounds like the real "turn it up to Eleven" moment but do so at your own risk. Kind of like the ultimate wave they chase in Point Break. "Death on a stick Utah"! Faced with Surfing Nirvana that will ultimately cost them their lives. This sounds like Bass Nirvana but your subs may OD as you sit back and see how far they can be pushed. I will only have capability down to 17.5Hz for this scene so will be interesting to see the amplitude and experience I have with it. Looking forward to it all the same.


----------



## MKtheater

Skylinestar said:


> You mean Bane from the Batman movie?


Oops, that looks better, and yes.


----------



## Fatshaft

nube
FYI , I meant my MVL is at +10 over reference...but I also play subs at +8 to +10 over reference 

popalock
Wife doesn't mind


----------



## MKtheater

Wow, that is really loud! Fatshaft, do you run your mains 10 dBs hot or just your subs? I bet I can run this movie hot but my limits in my room is around 130 dBs or the pressure is just too much(1480 cubes).


----------



## Reefdvr27

Fatshaft said:


> Edge of Tomorrow
> 
> OK, the opening scene is by far the craziest most violent bass scene I have ever experienced...PERIOD!
> My poor 21's were knocking pretty bad!
> Thank god I pressed the mute button quickly.
> 
> It is pure insanity...
> 
> I have played it 10 times and came and post it here...be careful with this one guys...Dam!
> 
> I haven't watched it yet…so don't know about the rest.


 Tom Cruise should be giving some type of Bass achievement award

Good to hear, just in time to test the new pair of 18" HST' ported Primates


----------



## wth718

Fatshaft said:


> Edge of Tomorrow
> 
> OK, the opening scene is by far the craziest most violent bass scene I have ever experienced...PERIOD!
> My poor 21's were knocking pretty bad!
> Thank god I pressed the mute button quickly.
> 
> It is pure insanity...
> 
> I have played it 10 times and came and post it here...be careful with this one guys...Dam!
> 
> I haven't watched it yet...so don't know about the rest.


It sounds like a pure sine wave. Seriously. When I play test tones in REW to try to isolate rattling in my room, that's what it sounds like.


----------



## Fatshaft

MKtheater said:


> Wow, that is really loud! Fatshaft, do you run your mains 10 dBs hot or just your subs? I bet I can run this movie hot but my limits in my room is around 130 dBs or the pressure is just too much(1480 cubes).


No, mains are set to 0DB, no boost!
Subs are also set to 0DB, no boost!
Surrounds are set to +5DB (to keep up with my mains)
I adjust my subs (5HZ to 100HZ) to be approx. 10DB hot (with the MiniDSP) over the rest of my FR
I have a similar sized room as yours (1600SQFT)
My Room is completely sealed (double seal on the doors)
Yes, that's about right..130BD's and I love it !!! 



Reefdvr27 said:


> Tom Cruise should be giving some type of Bass achievement award


I know, I don't really like him but his movies always sound good and have BASS!


----------



## Fatshaft

wth718 said:


> It sounds like a pure sine wave. Seriously. When I play test tones in REW to try to isolate rattling in my room, that's what it sounds like.


I think you're right! it sure sounds like it!


----------



## Bassment

I'm not sure why you guys are raving so much about edge of tomorrow opening scene, it's literally just sine waves. If you like that just go into REW and play some sine waves...


----------



## MKtheater

Bassment said:


> I'm not sure why you guys are raving so much about edge of tomorrow opening scene, it's literally just sine waves. If you like that just go into REW and play some sine waves...



Well, it could have been filtered. The server room scene in pulse is like a sine wave and is an awesome effect.


----------



## Fatshaft

Bassment said:


> I'm not sure why you guys are raving so much about edge of tomorrow opening scene, it's literally just sine waves. If you like that just go into REW and play some sine waves...


It's not "Raving"... it's a "Warning"


----------



## Bassment

The pulse scene is a lot more than a sine wave though. It "pulses"  and has a lot more than a single frequency


----------



## cubalis2

Fatshaft said:


> Edge of Tomorrow
> 
> OK, the opening scene is by far the craziest most violent bass scene I have ever experienced...PERIOD!
> My poor 21's were knocking pretty bad!
> Thank god I pressed the mute button quickly.
> 
> It is pure insanity...
> 
> I have played it 10 times and came and post it here...be careful with this one guys...Dam!
> 
> I haven't watched it yet...so don't know about the rest.



This is very true - Those with systems capable of it, be careful!

This has been the first scene to push my quad LMS-R 15's past their comfortable zone, and it comes right away in the film without warning. I know I have more amp behind them than they need, but have not until now ran into any issues. Luckily no damage, as they were just barely tapping, and I too hit mute very quick. I really need to set up that limiter/hpf for them. My pair of LMS-U 18's with the hpf plowed right through the 'scene' however.

Really enjoyed the film, great soundstage and quality effects throughout. After the relentless intro I backed the sw trim way off, not knowing if it was filled with similar moments - but it was certainly more tame after that. I'll re-watch with the proper protection in place and higher sw trim.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Fatshaft said:


> I know, I don't really like him but his movies always sound good and have BASS!


 I don't really care for him anymore myself, but back in the late 80's early 90's he was a pretty good actor and I liked allot of his films.

Do you guys have the Blu Ray or are you streaming?


----------



## Fatshaft

Reefdvr27 said:


> I don't really care for him anymore myself, but back in the late 80's early 90's he was a pretty good actor and I liked allot of his films.
> 
> Do you guys have the Blu Ray or are you streaming?


I saw the 3D Blu Ray version


----------



## Spanglo

First time playing EOT, it caught me by surprise... I had the volume turned up higher than usual because I was watching a quiet show right before! Wow.

So playing the intro at "normal" volumes, I have to open all doors or else they clank. I haven't had that happen with any other demo scenes. Good stuff.


----------



## GPBURNS

I'm sure the opening of EOT is mixing error - no way that was intentional - or the sound guys had no idea what they recorded 
nothing like that in rest of movie but overall soundtrack was stellar


Transformers: Age of Extinction is ridiculous in levels and bass content - 80% of movie and its a fracking long movie much be pushing 105++ Dbs 
Michael Bay must have said f''k it - I got nothing - just blow everything up and make it loud


----------



## Reefdvr27

GPBURNS said:


> I'm sure the opening of EOT is mixing error - no way that was intentional - or the sound guys had no idea what they recorded
> nothing like that in rest of movie but overall soundtrack was stellar
> 
> 
> Transformers: Age of Extinction is ridiculous in levels and bass content - 80% of movie and its a fracking long movie much be pushing 105++ Dbs
> Michael Bay must have said f''k it - I got nothing - just blow everything up and make it loud


 Actually that little mistake could equal millions of sales on blu ray.


----------



## wyattroa

So I have a high pass filter on with my inuke6000dsp, should my 2 UXL 18's be alright with EOT?


----------



## digler84

Reefdvr27 said:


> Actually that little mistake could equal millions of sales on blu ray.


i know it definitely sold me...no doubt. I have to say that i really have enjoyed the soundtracks from the last few Tom movies. aw, hell, i enjoyed everything about them. when i saw EOT, i kinda figured it would be pretty sweet. low and behold, i seem to have been right. can't wait to test this BR out. what i can't figure tho, is how so many on this forum have seen the BR version of it considering it hasn't come out yet???? and i too feel that Tom has something to do with the awesome bass tracks in the movies. he's either a secret basshead on these forums, or he just flat out knows that an awesome soundtrack will sell a movie no matter how crappy it is!


----------



## discone

digler84 said:


> i know it definitely sold me...no doubt. I have to say that i really have enjoyed the soundtracks from the last few Tom movies. aw, hell, i enjoyed everything about them. when i saw EOT, i kinda figured it would be pretty sweet. low and behold, i seem to have been right. can't wait to test this BR out. *What I can't figure tho, is how so many on this forum have seen the BR version of it considering it hasn't come out yet????* and i too feel that Tom has something to do with the awesome bass tracks in the movies. he's either a secret basshead on these forums, or he just flat out knows that an awesome soundtrack will sell a movie no matter how crappy it is!


Most films are shown overseas before they are released here in the States. I had thought it was only foreign films but it is also films made here that are shown overseas in theaters before they get released in U.S. theaters. That means folks overseas will also get to enjoy the BD's before we do. Also movie reviewers will be shipped a copy of a movie before it is released to the general public. 

I don't mind as it give's me a chance to read more reviews before I watch a film.  I just won't be able to help others know about a film with bass unless it is one that may not have had much exposure. I do watch a lot of foreign films and films I find on movie data base's like IMDB, ect. so I may get to help sometime.


----------



## Skylinestar

nube said:


> Yeah, don't run your subs hot unless they're very capable on EoT. The opening scene has 10Hz content encoded at right around 125dB with bass management. Highest we've ever seen, by far. It's brief, but if you're running 10dB hot, you're asking subs to produce 135dB at 10Hz, which I'm pretty sure nobody here can legitimately do.  The rest of the movie is normal action movie volumes.
> 
> Better advice: don't run your subs more than a couple dB hot!


My Antimode8033 has subsonic filter...steep roll off below 20Hz, which should give sufficient protection to my subs.

Is Godzilla a good movie to break in my front LCR? I heard it has great mid bass.


----------



## Reefdvr27

digler84 said:


> i know it definitely sold me...no doubt. I have to say that i really have enjoyed the soundtracks from the last few Tom movies. aw, hell, i enjoyed everything about them. when i saw EOT, i kinda figured it would be pretty sweet. low and behold, i seem to have been right. can't wait to test this BR out. what i can't figure tho, is how so many on this forum have seen the BR version of it considering it hasn't come out yet???? and i too feel that Tom has something to do with the awesome bass tracks in the movies. he's either a secret basshead on these forums, or he just flat out knows that an awesome soundtrack will sell a movie no matter how crappy it is!


 I heard before that most of us bass heads are like 1%'s of the market, but I think it is bigger than that and it is growing. I just said a few weeks ago that there are movies selling on blu ray and the people making these things have to scratch their heads as to why these bad movies continue to sell. Not all the 4 and 5 star movies are bad, but really who would go out and buy 9 or Cloverfield or even Flight of the Phoenix? I am willing to bet anybody with a sub in this forum has a copy of WOTW. Take the bass away and these movies sit in the $3 bin at walmart and lucky to sell 2 a year.


----------



## whatupdet

Fatshaft said:


> I cannot stress this enough...BE CAREFUL with this one...it is PURE INSANITY!


Define careful, I'm now excited and nervous to watch Edge of Tomorrow for the first time as I have a PB-12NSD though I typically watch movies at -8 to -15 so I'm guessing I'll be fine.


----------



## Vader424242

Hi all,

My understanding of "reference level" is that an SPL of 75dB should be measured at the MLP from a source recorded at -30dBSF (-40dBSF for LFE) at a MV setting of '0'. Also, never use the AVRs internal tones to check SPL levels, but an external source (SD-DVE in my case, allowing for a known 10dB offset in the LFE tone). These are consistent with results via Disney WOW (allowing for the fact that the tones are all -20dBSF). For some reason, Audyssey set my sats to 70dB at MV=0 (5dB _below_ reference), and it set the LFE about 4.5dB cold (I had to goose the LFE about 4.5 dB just to get flat). I now run my LFE 5 dB hot, my general listening range is -15 to -10 on the AVR MV (Godzilla was at -12), and I do not use DynEQ. Even with this, it is enough to crack the drywall two floors up (literally). I cannot imagine what listening at true reference would do (MV = +5 on my AVR)...


----------



## Fatshaft

whatupdet said:


> Define careful, I'm now excited and nervous to watch Edge of Tomorrow for the first time as I have a PB-12NSD though I typically watch movies at -8 to -15 so I'm guessing I'll be fine.


You'll be fine as your sub has a HPF built in...no worries for you.




Vader424242 said:


> I cannot imagine what listening at true reference would do (MV = +5 on my AVR)...


Then there's people like me that say...
"I cannot imagine people listen to movies below reference level" ...


----------



## osogovo

Just finished watching the new Transformers.What an insane bass experience.It has everything, low stuff,chest crushing mid-bass punch and awesome surround mix.I have all four of the Transformers and I think this new one is just the best track of the bunch.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

Vader424242 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My understanding of "reference level" is that an SPL of 75dB should be measured at the MLP from a source recorded at -30dBSF (-40dBSF for LFE) at a MV setting of '0'. Also, never use the AVRs internal tones to check SPL levels, but an external source (SD-DVE in my case, allowing for a known 10dB offset in the LFE tone). These are consistent with results via Disney WOW (allowing for the fact that the tones are all -20dBSF). For some reason, Audyssey set my sats to 70dB at MV=0 (5dB _below_ reference), and it set the LFE about 4.5dB cold (I had to goose the LFE about 4.5 dB just to get flat). I now run my LFE 5 dB hot, my general listening range is -15 to -10 on the AVR MV (Godzilla was at -12), and I do not use DynEQ. Even with this, it is enough to crack the drywall two floors up (literally). I cannot imagine what listening at true reference would do (MV = +5 on my AVR)...




Your AVR test tones are accurate. Your test disks probably use a dialnorm value of -27, so everything just appears to play 4 dB low subject to the accuracy of your SPL meter.


----------



## Vader424242

J_Palmer_Cass said:


> Your AVR test tones are accurate. Your test disks probably use a dialnorm value of -27, so everything just appears to play 4 dB low subject to the accuracy of your SPL meter.


That makes sense. Most of the time I don't care about absolute reference anyway, just the relative SPL levels bewteen channels. Thanks for the correction...


----------



## Trigen

Which scene is the low sine wave from in Edge of Tomorrow. 



Spoiler



Is it the first beach landing scene or before that (don't think it is before that)?



Edit: 
Read somewhere to it being within the first 30 sec of the movie.


Spoiler



Is that when he wakes up in the helicopter or gets outs from the heli?


----------



## Mongo171

Trigen said:


> Which scene is the low sine wave from in Edge of Tomorrow. Is it the first beach landing scene or before that (don't think it is before that)?
> 
> Edit: Read somewhere to it being within the first 30 sec of the movie. Is that when he wakes up in the helicopter or gets outs from the heli?


I know a spoiler when I see one. Just can't put my finger on it.



Spoiler



Someone help this guy out!!!


----------



## jchong

nube said:


> But, just note, as MrKazador did last week in reply, that those big spikes in Edge of Tomorrow are all at the very beginning.


This is referring to the bass pulses during the intro right? I timestamped it between 00:24 to 00:37 secs into the movie.

Those were some insane pulses; first time ever that I rushed to stop the movie thinking my subs were going to overload. I thought it was some aberration in the movie (bad copy maybe?) so I came searching here and saw this comment and others.


----------



## jchong

GPBURNS said:


> I'm sure the opening of EOT is mixing error - no way that was intentional - or the sound guys had no idea what they recorded
> nothing like that in rest of movie but overall soundtrack was stellar


Even if it was intentional I don't see the context behind all that bass. In other movies it's related to an explosion, monster stomps, alien weapons, building collapse, etc.

But here it's just the opening of EOT, not much is happening on screen and suddenly the bass comes out of nowhere! I don't see any context.


----------



## Gurba

Just for fun? The bass in the opening scene was awesome.


----------



## Spanglo

jchong said:


> Even if it was intentional I don't see the context behind all that bass. In other movies it's related to an explosion, monster stomps, alien weapons, building collapse, etc.
> 
> But here it's just the opening of EOT, not much is happening on screen and suddenly the bass comes out of nowhere! I don't see any context.


Just like the alien invasion, the bass hits with unexpected force.


----------



## MKtheater

Maybe it was for suspense to open the movie? It was awesome!


----------



## Bassment

yeah the bass was just like static/noise on the news broadcast, basically the sound tuning a radio station/ tv station with an antenna makes.


----------



## wyattroa

can't wait to run EOT through my dual UXL's. Have not had the time.


----------



## digler84

jchong said:


> Even if it was intentional I don't see the context behind all that bass. In other movies it's related to an explosion, monster stomps, alien weapons, building collapse, etc.
> 
> But here it's just the opening of EOT, not much is happening on screen and suddenly the bass comes out of nowhere! I don't see any context.


since when does anyone in this thread care about context?? lol. just give me some bone jarring bass!


----------



## audiofan1

^^^^^I'm in the quality, quantity camp ! No additives no preservatives (filters) I'm hoping it just adds something to the effect they intend it be, if its a mistake or a plot to show ULF heads why they use filters  Then shame on them  . I can't wait to check it out after T4 (Transformers) as I plan to blind buy both


----------



## Trigen

Mongo171 said:


> I know a spoiler when I see one. Just can't put my finger on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Someone help this guy out!!!


Really, mentioning the first scene is a spoiler now? Whereas the trailers (or even the name printed on the blu ray) basically gives away the entire plot of the movie.

Although, I will be more careful henceforth.


----------



## Mongo171

Trigen said:


> Really, mentioning the first scene is a spoiler now? Whereas the trailers (or even the name printed on the blu ray) basically gives away the entire plot of the movie.
> 
> Although, I will be more careful henceforth.


It was meant as a joke. I will be more careful next time.


----------



## tvuong

I have not heard/seen my subs move so much air at -25db MV before till the beginning of EoT. As someone mentioned, it was probably unintentional by film mixer. I am wondering how many subs were destroyed by this scene. It is ridiculous.


----------



## wth718

tvuong said:


> I have not heard/seen my subs move so much air at -25db MV before till the beginning of EoT. As someone mentioned, it was probably unintentional by film mixer. I am wondering how many subs were destroyed by this scene. It is ridiculous.


And I also agree with the poster who said he doesn't get the excitement about it. I love bass as much as the next guy, but this is just a series of SINE waves not tied to any action on screen.

Sorry, meant Sine waves, not sound.


----------



## MKtheater

It created suspense for me. I would rather have that than filtered tracks.


----------



## Kain

Is there a YouTube clip or a video somewhere where I can just see the part in EOT you guys are talking about?


----------



## MKtheater

Do you have Vudu? If so you can preview the first 2 minutes of the movie, that is how I listened to it.


----------



## coolcat4843

osogovo said:


> Just finished watching the new Transformers.What an insane bass experience.It has everything, low stuff,chest crushing mid-bass punch and awesome surround mix.I have all four of the Transformers and I think this new one is just the best track of the bunch.


I'll wait until Black Friday to pick up the 3D version.
Price should be $14.99 or lower.


----------



## Reefdvr27

OHF has a good drop around the monument scene. How does EOT compare to that? I don't know the specs on OHF, but I know that scene was a sub crusher.


----------



## tvuong

^^ EoT at the very beginning has brutal loud and low bass then any movie I had seen including most of the 5 stars movies listed here. I am glad I was warned. At -25db MV, my subs are pumping crazy amount of air. I usually listen around -15 or -10db volume. Again, it's pure sine waves that does not tie to the action on screen.


----------



## Mrkazador

*Edge of Tomorrow (intro)*











*Olympus Has Fallen (monument scene)*


----------



## Kain

MKtheater said:


> Do you have Vudu? If so you can preview the first 2 minutes of the movie, that is how I listened to it.





tvuong said:


> ^^ EoT at the very beginning has brutal loud and low bass then any movie I had seen including most of the 5 stars movies listed here. I am glad I was warned. At -25db MV, my subs are pumping crazy amount of air. I usually listen around -15 or -10db volume. Again, it's pure sine waves that does not tie to the action on screen.


Was it also there with the theatrical run because I watched in the theater. During the beginning there was some very loud bass without any picture. I thought the theater's sound system was messed up.


----------



## MKtheater

I can't remember if the Imax had that present but if it did one would miss more than half of the effect. 


The spec lab is not matching the peaks of the top green graph. The peaks are lower on the top graphs compared to spec labs.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Mrkazador said:


> *Edge of Tomorrow (intro)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Olympus Has Fallen (monument scene)*


I knew someone would have it. But wow, significant.


----------



## MKtheater

WTH, now they are matching up, I maybe seeing things or my computer is F'd!


----------



## Mrkazador

Lol, I fixed the graph.


----------



## MKtheater

Oh, cool, I thought I was seeing things LOL. I did not know which was accurate. It was still close to get an idea though. I played this at reference with the subs 5 dBs hot but I have no idea how loud Vudu is compared to bluray. 


Cloverfield had a huge bass thump during the opening logos as well but that was not as low. I don't recall people complaining about having bass back then. If Godzilla had some of that goodness it would be 5 stars! Of course it does not have to be this loud but it was awesome! If it lasted like Lone Survivor say bye bye to most systems.


----------



## Ray77085

audiofan1 said:


> . I can't wait to check it out after T4 (Transformers) as I plan to blind buy both


Same here !! I'm going to blind buy both. Going to crank T4 this weekend !!


----------



## Reddig

Here we go! First viewing of movie Trans 4 and the first Atmos Mix release. No ATMOS reciever and overheads for me yet. Hell Im still workimg in my dual Marty Subs flat pack/Ultimax 18 build then I'm goin bi-amped with my JBL 4722/2380 hybrid theater mains before I even think about Atmos in my theater. Cool to see on disc tho.


----------



## audiofan1

^^^^Yeah!! Tomorrow night is going to be fun, go reference volume on this baby or go home


----------



## Reefdvr27

Reddig said:


> Here we go! First viewing of movie Trans 4 and the first Atmos Mix release. No ATMOS reciever and overheads for me yet. Hell Im still workimg in my dual Marty Subs flat pack/Ultimax 18 build then I'm goin bi-amped with my JBL 4722/2380 hybrid theater mains before I even think about Atmos in my theater. Cool to see on disc tho.


It is cool to see the Atmos content. I gotta admit I did not think we would see it this soon. I was thinking January. I am still in no hurry, but my upgraditus to a new Atmos pre amp is elevated, but I want to hold off for a Gen 2 or something by Anthem. Just sucks because I love my 4520 and there is really no need to upgrade, but I guess I can move that to another room.


----------



## wyattroa

I didn't use vudu to preview EOT, I used Xbox 1 movies, it has a 10 minute preview option. 

It might have been xbox 1 and that purview, but I did not get what everyone else was getting. Yes, it was like a sine wave, but not bad. I started it at -25db from what everyone said, bass set to 0 in the avr, gain all the way up on the inuke. I even increased volume to -10db and have other movies hit much harder at -20db. Maybe it was the copy they were streaming through.


----------



## JustABrah

The new transformers movie is pretty good, didn't think I would like it, I don't get all the bad reviews on it, it was great.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

JustABrah said:


> The new transformers movie is pretty good, didn't think I would like it, I don't get all the bad reviews on it, it was great.


I agree! That sound design had me grinning ear to ear!


----------



## wyattroa

JustABrah said:


> The new transformers movie is pretty good, didn't think I would like it, I don't get all the bad reviews on it, it was great.


I liked the movie too, just thought it was too long.


Spoiler



it just takes a while at the beginning of the movie to introduce all the new characters. A little slow moving at first, but then non stop action.


----------



## Reefdvr27

JustABrah said:


> The new transformers movie is pretty good, didn't think I would like it, I don't get all the bad reviews on it, it was great.


I never thought any of the Transformer movies were bad, I just thought they were to long and get very boring at times. I did not buy it today but maybe I will pick it up for my daughter, she likes Transformers.


----------



## Trigen

wyattroa said:


> I liked the movie too, just thought it was too long.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> but then non stop action.


Maybe that is the reason for not liking the movie (see spoiler). At least it was for me when I watched it in the theatres. Plus the theatres moving the fader to 11 kinda leaves you shell shocked.

Kinda concerns me about the effect on the hearing ability of little kids (


----------



## wth718

Trigen said:


> DotPotA


??


----------



## Trigen

wth718 said:


> ??


Dawn of the Planet of the Apes. Incidentally it had a



Spoiler



similar premise to transformers, where there is strain in relations between the humans and apes and a final assault by the apes to overtake the outpost. There is lots of action in the movie and the final battle has explosions, but it does not feel fatiguing to sit through the movie as the slow periods build up the movie plot.



tl/dr (non spoiler): the wall of action sequences needs to stop in the transformers franchise and should instead be like in Dawn of the Planet...


----------



## derrickdj1

Just watched the new Transformers. It is a Ok movie. Lots of ULF and very, very, long. It could of had better dynamic range and some the the ULF scenes were to long couple with an overly loud presentation. All in all, a good rental.


----------



## audiofan1

derrickdj1 said:


> Just watched the new Transformers. It is a Ok movie. Lots of ULF and very, very, long. It could of had better dynamic range and some the the ULF scenes were to long couple with an overly loud presentation. All in all, a good rental.



Are you registering a bass complaint   The levels where indeed loud (in fact almost Star Trek 2 loud no filters) but good loud and as for the long ULF again   This has surpassed CATWS  and to be honest the movie contained sound effects that where new to me as far as the ability to lock you in to whats going on ( perhaps we owe this in part to the embedded Atmos mix ?) *T4* is perhaps the best of the best bass movies as it has quantity, quality and overall execution. 

I don't care what anyone says  
All hail the new king bass "Flick" :kiss:


----------



## discone

audiofan1 said:


> Are you registering a bass complaint   The levels where indeed loud (in fact almost Star Trek 2 loud no filters) but good loud and as for the long ULF again   This has surpassed CATWS  and to be honest the movie contained sound effects that where new to me as far as the ability to lock you in to whats going on ( perhaps we owe this in part to the embedded Atmos mix ?) *T4* is perhaps the best of the best bass movies as it has quantity, quality and overall execution.
> 
> I don't care what anyone says
> All hail the new king bass "Flick" :kiss:



Your review/statements are most likely the best I've read for this movie yet! 

I was able to watch this movie last night and it was like a Bass Party! Even though it was long and knew it should end I was having to much fun!!  I thought I had found all the rattles in my living room and silenced them, but this movie found more things to rattle. The wife joked her fillings were going to rattle out. I will have to pick up this BD as there are some demo scenes. 


The only knock I can say about this film although I enjoyed the sound effect that was with it is this:



Spoiler



When the ship started to use gravity to pull things up in the air and drop them back down to the ground both the wife and I said at the same time they stole this idea from Man Of Steel.


----------



## Fatshaft

audiofan1 said:


> Are you registering a bass complaint   The levels where indeed loud (in fact almost Star Trek 2 loud no filters) but good loud and as for the long ULF again   This has surpassed CATWS  and to be honest the movie contained sound effects that where new to me as far as the ability to lock you in to whats going on ( perhaps we owe this in part to the embedded Atmos mix ?) *T4* is perhaps the best of the best bass movies as it has quantity, quality and overall execution.
> 
> I don't care what anyone says
> All hail the new king bass "Flick" :kiss:


I'm looking forward to seeing this bass fest (Transformers) this weekend.
You'll NEVER hear me complain about quantity of bass in a movie...NEVER! 
Heck, I'm finding myself watching crappy movies just because it is mentioned here that it has lots of bass.
Some of these movies a very painful to watch but the bass is worth it.

Watching T4 this weekend in 3D and can't wait!

Thanks Audiofan for the review...


----------



## GPBURNS

audiofan1 said:


> Are you registering a bass complaint   The levels where indeed loud (in fact almost Star Trek 2 loud no filters) but good loud and as for the long ULF again   This has surpassed CATWS  and to be honest the movie contained sound effects that where new to me as far as the ability to lock you in to whats going on ( perhaps we owe this in part to the embedded Atmos mix ?) *T4* is perhaps the best of the best bass movies as it has quantity, quality and overall execution.
> 
> I don't care what anyone says
> All hail the new king bass "Flick" :kiss:



Its probably loudest movie ever recorded - has anybody graphed this yet
bass feast for sure - I however found the overall fidelity strained - ever channel seemed over cooked (clipped)
most will love it - mixers definitely went to "11" on the dial


----------



## Brian Fineberg

GPBURNS said:


> Its probably loudest movie ever recorded - has anybody graphed this yet
> bass feast for sure - I however found the overall fidelity strained - ever channel seemed over cooked (clipped)
> most will love it - mixers definitely went to "11" on the dial



http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....ormers-age-of-extinction-discussion-and-poll/


----------



## wpbpete

discone said:


> The only knock I can say about this film although I enjoyed the sound effect that was with it is this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When the ship started to use gravity to pull things up in the air and drop them back down to the ground both the wife and I said at the same time they stole this idea from Man Of Steel.


MOS missed the mark  they it didn't shake the room. T4 shook the house  while visually similar, imo it had a totally different effect


----------



## discone

wpbpete said:


> MOS missed the mark  they it didn't shake the room. T4 shook the house  while visually similar, imo it had a totally different effect



Yes I agree the sound effects were much better and I enjoyed them!  It was only the visual I was referencing although changed a bit seemed like MOS.


----------



## MKtheater

Best bass flick? You need to put in WOTW again.


----------



## MKtheater

BTW, my Vudu is much lower in volume than BLuray comparing Transformers 4.


----------



## wyattroa

I watched transformers last night and had the dial set at -15db on my yamaha, sub setting 0 and gain all the way up on my amp.



Spoiler



the opening scene where the ship is flying over has great bass. My wife looked at me like i was crazy. To compare this with the EOT preview on xbox was a joke. It was as if the EOT opening had nothing. I am guessing since I was streaming it, it might have just been a bad copy. But transformers is good in my book, just long as I had mentioned


----------



## wth718

audiofan1 said:


> All hail the new king bass "Flick" :kiss:


King of what again? Lol. Strongly, strongly, strongly disagree. Clipping, not great dynamics, not great extension (although there are some moments).


----------



## mogrub

Fatshaft said:


> ... I'm finding myself watching crappy movies just because it is mentioned here that it has lots of bass. Some of these movies a very painful to watch but the bass is worth it.


Nearly spit my coffee all over the keyboard when I read this post. HAHAHAHA. Just glad I'm not the only one.

So how was the Plot? Terrible. 

How 'bout the Acting? Worse than terrible.

How 'bout the Extension? Fantastic! 

So yup, I liked it. Good flick.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I enjoyed two very good Bass movies last night, TF4 and Frankensteins Army.


----------



## audiofan1

MKtheater said:


> Best bass flick? You need to put in WOTW again.


That's just it , I actually watched it last weekend and if and only if we judged on a scene for scene basis then sure WOTW is supreme but as for quantity along with level and just enough dipping into ELF territory I have to give to T4 Man it seems like it just won't stop.



MKtheater said:


> BTW, my Vudu is much lower in volume than BLuray comparing Transformers 4.


Please post back after you view the disc 



wth718 said:


> King of what again? Lol. Strongly, strongly, strongly disagree. Clipping, not great dynamics, not great extension (although there are some moments).


Yeah it ain't going to win no awards for fidelity but 15hz extension recorded that loud is pretty sweet  and as for the moments I really would have a tough time isolating one for just demo purposes ( although a few come to mind) It's not the first nor the last movie to have clipping ( the bass didn't clip  as its just a fact of mixes and a lot of them. At the end of the day there a many fine examples of 5 star bass movies that dig deeper and that have better fidelity but from 15hz on up find its going to very hard to find better


----------



## wth718

audiofan1 said:


> Yeah it ain't going to win no awards for fidelity but 15hz extension recorded that loud is pretty sweet  and as for the moments I really would have a tough time isolating one for just demo purposes ( although a few come to mind) It's not the first nor the last movie to have clipping ( the bass didn't clip  as its just a fact of mixes and a lot of them. At the end of the day there a many fine examples of 5 star bass movies that dig deeper and that have better fidelity but from 15hz on up find its going to very hard to find better


But to be KING and unseat the truly 5 star movies, you have to have it all. 5 star extension, 5 star dynamics, 5 star level, and 5 star execution (which often takes a hit for clipping). The Incredible Hulk is very loud, too. Has much better extension. Has zero clipping. And that still doesn't earn it a 5 star rating. It's a very high bar and TF4 falls well short, imo.


----------



## audiofan1

wth718 said:


> But to be KING and unseat the truly 5 star movies, you have to have it all. 5 star extension, 5 star dynamics, 5 star level, and 5 star execution (which often takes a hit for clipping). The Incredible Hulk is very loud, too. Has much better extension. Has zero clipping. And that still doesn't earn it a 5 star rating. It's a very high bar and TF4 falls well short, imo.



Graphs may be one part of the equation but factor in room and proper system setup and the end result can change considerably . This is my subjective onion of course but *The Incredible Hulk* is 5 stars and largely due to the things mentioned. T4 may fall short on paper by not ticking all the boxes what it does tick more than makes up for it. Keep in mind I'm not critiquing it's soundtrack as a whole here in the Movies with bass thread (although it has some rather fine statement examples of sound design ) Perhaps my wording as best would indeed be a poor choice ( I'll keep the bar higher as you did remind me of the finer merits we should judge by ) but as for pure bass content that's a different story


----------



## MKtheater

I own the bluray of TF4, I did not see the disc of EoT.


----------



## audiofan1

MKtheater said:


> I own the bluray of TF4, I did not see the disc of EoT.


Ahh! I 'm picking up EOT next week and I have rather high expectations, as Science Fiction is my favorite genre but also as a soundtrack as Mr. Cruz rarely if ever disappoints in this regard .


----------



## MKtheater

audiofan1 said:


> Ahh! I 'm picking up EOT next week and I have rather high expectations, as Science Fiction is my favorite genre but also as a soundtrack as Mr. Cruz rarely if ever disappoints in this regard .



EoT and X-men were my favorite blockbusters this year.


----------



## audiofan1

MKtheater said:


> EoT and X-men were my favorite blockbusters this year.


My son keeps telling me about Xmen and we plan to watch next week, he hasn't seen Xmen first class, so we'll do a double header to bring him up to speed, Thanks for the heads up as I'm holding my breath on these blind buys


----------



## wth718

audiofan1 said:


> Graphs may be one part of the equation but factor in room and proper system setup and the end result can change considerably . This is my subjective onion of course but *The Incredible Hulk* is 5 stars and largely due to the things mentioned. T4 may fall short on paper by not ticking all the boxes what it does tick more than makes up for it. Keep in mind I'm not critiquing it's soundtrack as a whole here in the Movies with bass thread (although it has some rather fine statement examples of sound design ) Perhaps my wording as best would indeed be a poor choice ( I'll keep the bar higher as you did remind me of the finer merits we should judge by ) but as for pure bass content that's a different story


I agree that for me personally, TIH is a 5 star flick. You really think TF4 is on par with it? Seriously? Let's stipulate to the whole "everyone likes different kinds of bass" thing. But if one has a system capable of playing the majority of what's on the disc, there is really no comparison between TIH and TF4.


----------



## audiofan1

wth718 said:


> I agree that for me personally, TIH is a 5 star flick. You really think TF4 is on par with it? Seriously? Let's stipulate to the whole "everyone likes different kinds of bass" thing. But if one has a system capable of playing the majority of what's on the disc, there is really no comparison between TIH and TF4.


Your going scene for scene and trying to isolate bass moments to which you would indeed be correct but as for a movie that's well over two and a half hours long with as much bass as T4 the par changes. TIH has at best 3-4 scenes where it hits and hits hard ( man the ending is so worth it), much like WOTW (perhaps many more than 4) and OHF but once pass those moments for bass content they fall short and here is where I give T4 the edge! I'm not disputing what on the disc, if the movies you mention had more bass quantity or content, then I would say no contest but as it stands with T4 digging down to 15hz ( the bottom from here is not that far) and gobs 20hz on up doesn't leave much to be desired for a movie with bass 

How about "Bombard General"


----------



## wth718

audiofan1 said:


> Your going scene for scene and trying to isolate bass moments to which you would indeed be correct but as for a movie that's well over two and a half hours long with as much bass as T4 the par changes. TIH has at best 3-4 scenes where it hits and hits hard ( man the ending is so worth it), much like WOTW (perhaps many more than 4) and OHF but once pass those moments for bass content they fall short and here is where I give T4 the edge! I'm not disputing what on the disc, if the movies you mention had more bass quantity or content, then I would say no contest but as it stands with T4 digging down to 15hz ( the bottom from here is not that far) and gobs 20hz on up doesn't leave much to be desired for a movie with bass
> 
> How about "Bombard General"


We'll just agree to disagree. The runtime is irrelevant in this context, because there were lots of boring scenes with zero action during the movie. Enough so that I actually fell asleep during parts.

It just gets me how every NEW, *LOUD* movie that comes out gets compared to the truly outstanding ones and "takes the crown." Lone Survivor is the latest one like that. Oblivion is another. I loved Oblivion--it's one of my all-time favorites, but it doesn't stand up to the best of the best, either.


----------



## audiofan1

wth718 said:


> We'll just agree to disagree. The runtime is irrelevant in this context, because there were lots of boring scenes with zero action during the movie. Enough so that I actually fell asleep during parts.
> 
> It just gets me how every NEW, *LOUD* movie that comes out gets compared to the truly outstanding ones and "takes the crown." Lone Survivor is the latest one like that. Oblivion is another. I loved Oblivion--it's one of my all-time favorites, but it doesn't stand up to the best of the best, either.


For me Oblivion is a great choice for reference bass across the board as its done extremely well. I see were your coming from and perhaps I'll try to do a better job of categorizing instead of pronouncing movies as Kings and such. It does seem they all fit into a more of a bass genre than anything else.


----------



## MKtheater

To me WOTW and TIH are 5 star.


----------



## Okv

wth718 said:


> ...
> I loved Oblivion--it's one of my all-time favorites, but it doesn't stand up to the best of the best, either.


Could not agree more, it is a great soundtrack, but still leaves you thinking how it _could_ have been, if they just backed off 6-10dB on the level to get less compression - more impact, better dynamic balance to the sound. 

More and more LOUD movies nowadays, with flat and distorted sound; what I don't get is why people still seems to like this. 
Is it because you need this over-the-top sound system to appreciate full-range and dynamics, played so loud it literally shakes the whole neighborhood? 
I don't think so. 
The difference is still there if you play at a lower level, and lots of people have good and nice sounding systems.


----------



## audiofan1

Okv said:


> Could not agree more, it is a great soundtrack, but still leaves you thinking how it _could_ have been, if they just backed off 6-10dB on the level to get less compression - more impact, better dynamic balance to the sound.
> 
> More and more LOUD movies nowadays, with flat and distorted sound; what I don't get is why people still seems to like this.
> Is it because you need this over-the-top sound system to appreciate full-range and dynamics, played so loud it literally shakes the whole neighborhood?
> I don't think so.
> The difference is still there if you play at a lower level, and lots of people have good and nice sounding systems.


Thing I find interesting is there pushing levels right to edge and this makes finding the right volume is for playback harder and harder. Once your ears are use to the loudness even with most recent releases i.e STID,Pacific Rim, Godzilla and now T4 and if your playback setup can handle these overly aggressive sound tracks while extracting the minimum of fidelity that's left in them, there are a few moments when playback at reference volume are bearable baring the occasional clipping. Perhaps if like recorded classical music the more variations out there by different symphonies, we could have more choices for better recordings but in reality, this won't work so well for movies.


----------



## tvuong

audiofan1 said:


> if the movies you mention had more bass quantity or content, then I would say no contest but as it stands with T4 digging down to 15hz ( the bottom from here is not that far) and gobs 20hz on up doesn't leave much to be desired for a movie with bass


That's the reason I created this thread
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-subwoofers-bass-transducers/1611585-movies-quantity-bass-thread-4.html

Good or great bass based upon personal opinion. Some like loud low bass even with one scene (BHD), some like lots of loud bass that does not have to extend to single or teen digit and perhaps most system cannot produce that noticeable teen or single digit scene.


----------



## mo949

I didn't think of Oblivion as loud. Dynamic is the impression I have of it in memory


----------



## wth718

Okv said:


> Could not agree more, it is a great soundtrack, but still leaves you thinking how it _could_ have been, if they just backed off 6-10dB on the level to get less compression - more impact, better dynamic balance to the sound.
> 
> More and more LOUD movies nowadays, with flat and distorted sound; what I don't get is why people still seems to like this.
> Is it because you need this over-the-top sound system to appreciate full-range and dynamics, played so loud it literally shakes the whole neighborhood?
> I don't think so.
> The difference is still there if you play at a lower level, and lots of people have good and nice sounding systems.


You sure you mean Oblivion? I don't think compression or loud are words I'd use to describe it. From what I remember, the bass presentation was super clean (no compression) but low. Run it a few dbs hot and now you're talking!

I agree with your point generally tho, re: the loudness wars. Give me an OHF over TF4 any day of the week.


----------



## audiofan1

*Oblivion is straight reference* the 50 shades of gray in bass


----------



## audiofan1

tvuong said:


> That's the reason I created this thread
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...rs/1611585-movies-quantity-bass-thread-4.html
> 
> Good or great bass based upon personal opinion. Some like loud low bass even with one scene (BHD), some like lots of loud bass that does not have to extend to single or teen digit and perhaps most system cannot produce that noticeable teen or single digit scene.


Great idea 

Despite what one likes or not be it quantity, level or extension, the context of this tread remains, as its implied in its title *The New Master List of BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts*


----------



## derrickdj1

Tranformers AOE had the quanity of bass covered. For me, the movie was excessively loud. suffered in dynamic range and there are better bass movies like Obilvion, OHF, WOTW, Tron Legacy to name a few. I watched some parts at near reference with six Dayton Ultimax pushing the air around in the room. The spl and pressure vessel effect on a sustained level is unsurpassed. I just can't give the movie more than a overall 3.5 rating out of 5 stars. A great 5 star movies comes to mind, 9, by Tim Burton. 

This was one movie that I took off the bass boost and left the trim neutral or the level set by autocalibration. It was much easier to watch some of the other movies that I have mentioned at reference, even with a boost on the subwoofer trim. I loved the pluse waves in the new Godzilla compared to some of the pluse wave scenes in TAOE.

I am only speaking for me and my preference in a great movie.


----------



## audiofan1

There are some scenes in T4 that are well designed from a sound mix stand point that are very very nice! My room is treated very well and I find it deals with reference level playback without nasty peakieness that would make me scramble for the remote! There's no talking away from a well recorded movie but if these movies where so bad they would be flat out unwatchable but that's not been my experience with them. If I was hard pressed to choose I'd take the mix in movies like Pacific Rim and others like ( speaking on the loudness problem) rather than movies that are blatantly filtered or have missed bass opportunities. Watching T4 I didn't miss a bass moment or wasn't convinced that the weight and force behind footfalls or falling large objects were lacking one bit.


----------



## JustABrah

What is OHF and STID?


----------



## djbluemax1

JustABrah said:


> What is OHF and STID?


Olympus Has Fallen
Star Trek Into Darkness


----------



## lefthandluke

Emaych said:


> Ralph Potts reviewed the submarine movie PHANTOM some while ago. He didn't seem to like it much, and it appears it was similarly dismissed by those posting in his review space. Just had to chime in here, though I have little time just now to do it justice. A rare case of Ralph dropping the ball -- or rather I disagree with his assessment of this as not particularly worthy. I found this unappreciated gem to be intelligent and thoroughly enjoyable -- one of the better films I've seen lately...which of course would make little impact without its KILLER SOUND TRACK. The clankthunking of the sub running into stuff rocks my room with LFE authority and sounds like you might expect if you were aboard -- extremely realistic and that is rare, oh so rare quality. Do yourself a favor and pick this up as an unheralded bass monster -- $7 from AMAZON just now......




based on this review i blind bought this from BB...

and emaych NAILED it imo...very good movie and outstanding soundtrack!

7.99... but i have spent much more on much less


----------



## Okv

Re. Oblivion: 

I did say I think it is a great soundtrack, but it still is a rather loud mix. 

I also analyzed this soundtrack for the Bass EQ implementation, there is heavy compression and limiting, most notably the center channel, and this causes audible distortion and when thing really gets bad, as in the canyon scene, there is just not enough headroom to make the impacts and blasts more powerful.


----------



## Snowmanick

audiofan1 said:


> *Oblivion is straight reference* the 50 shades of gray in bass


Is that a compliment? That is an appallingly poorly written novel.


----------



## audiofan1

Snowmanick said:


> Is that a compliment? That is an appallingly poorly written novel.



I really mean the actual color gray! Oblivion has all kinds of bass happing at once with impeccable fidelity , I've the gray thing since I first saw the movie and commented here on it. Now as for the book, nope never read and most likely won't see the movie


----------



## AJ72

lefthandluke said:


> based on this review i blind bought this from BB...
> 
> and emaych NAILED it imo...very good movie and outstanding soundtrack!
> 
> 7.99... but i have spent much more on much less



Dont mention the war!


----------



## AJ72

Haven't watched T4 yet but enjoying the banter here about it. FWIW give me Oblivions mix any day and I'll be happy, TIH is an outstanding bass movie (one of the best in terms of demo scenes), Lone Survivors use of bass was brilliant and dynamics seemed pretty good to me, WOTW a classic no doubt. None of these is perfection and I feel splitting hairs when comparing IMO. I would elevate TIH and WOTW to another level though due to the multiple epic scenes both posess. Pod emergence is a masterpiece and final abomination fight is bass Nirvana. I am a simple man when it comes to this hobby but enjoy reading other more knowledgeable peoples findings. Someone tell me that Oblivion's a genuinely well recorded mix and I'm not just sold on it because it's "loud". Data-bass mentioned it wasn't Gary Rizzo's best mix but still very good. Maybe it didn't have the most bass in a movie but what was there was very well done and the overall audio was outstanding I thought. Just curious.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

LOVED TF4

the whole sound mix was phenomenal...not sure if it was due to it being mixed for atmos or not...

the clipping can be overlooked as its the usual use for thrusters etc (not sure why that has become a common sound)

The bass was great...yes it could have been a little more extending but for what it was I thoroughly enjoyed it...shave about 40 minutes off the movie and now we are talking!


----------



## wyattroa

Snowmanick said:


> Is that a compliment? That is an appallingly poorly written novel.


Wow, you actually read it?


----------



## lefthandluke

AJ72 said:


> Dont mention the war!





not me, brother...not me


----------



## Snowmanick

wyattroa said:


> Wow, you actually read it?


It was given as a gift and I wanted to see what the hoopla was about. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## ambesolman

Snowmanick said:


> It was given as a gift and I wanted to see what the hoopla was about. I wouldn't recommend it.



I haven't/wouldn't read it but my wife read the trilogy a couple of times which had its benefits 


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Trigen

A bit late to the party, but the opening bass wave in Edge of Tomorrow is as amazing as everyone makes it out to be. Also the rest of the mix is a lot better than the theatre version.

Did the opening exist in the theatrical version as well (especially the Imax version), cause, the theatres near me roll of at 40Hz.


----------



## audiofan1

lefthandluke said:


> based on this review i blind bought this from BB...
> 
> and emaych NAILED it imo...very good movie and outstanding soundtrack!
> 
> 7.99... but i have spent much more on much less


I cheaped out and watched this via streaming on Netflix tonite and found it a good recommendation and may have to have them send me the actual disc


----------



## The Deluxe

Trigen said:


> A bit late to the party, but the opening bass wave in Edge of Tomorrow is as amazing as everyone makes it out to be. Also the rest of the mix is a lot better than the theatre version.
> 
> Did the opening exist in the theatrical version as well (especially the Imax version), cause, the theatres near me roll of at 40Hz.



I remember going to see it at my local cinemark "XD" theater (which is a retrofitted 70mm IMAX theater) and yep, the bass was that intense during the logos. I was really hoping it would make it to the bluray, and from the sound of everyone here, I'm glad it did.


----------



## missyman

Just finished watching new transformers fick. Bass was phenomenal I must say imo. Not only that but probably the best mix I've ever heard in a movie. Whole movie just sounded great.


----------



## Reefdvr27

missyman said:


> Just finished watching new transformers fick. Bass was phenomenal I must say imo. Not only that but probably the best mix I've ever heard in a movie. Whole movie just sounded great.


 That's a bold statement. Have you seen Lone Survivor yet?


----------



## digler84

i just finished TF4.....damn. i have to agree that its a fantastic mix....runs very hot though. i typically watch at -15 or so, but with this one i had to back it down to -19. it pretty much has every type of bass hit you can think of as well. from mid bass punch, all the way to the typical TF bass sweeps.....now if i can only figure a way to keep my damn house from rattling! it was seriously a 3.5 hour bass fest that beat you senseless. surrounds were very active too, so it's got a little bit of everything in there. fun ride....long, but fun ride.


----------



## WayneJoy

digler84 said:


> i just finished TF4.....damn. i have to agree that its a fantastic mix....runs very hot though. i typically watch at -15 or so, but with this one i had to back it down to -19. it pretty much has every type of bass hit you can think of as well. from mid bass punch, all the way to the typical TF bass sweeps.....now if i can only figure a way to keep my damn house from rattling! it was seriously a 3.5 hour bass fest that beat you senseless. surrounds were very active too, so it's got a little bit of everything in there. fun ride....long, but fun ride.



I just started watching and it was definitely too hot. No opinion on the Bass as of yet.


----------



## Toe

digler84 said:


> i just finished TF4.....damn. i have to agree that its a fantastic mix....runs very hot though. i typically watch at -15 or so, but with this one i had to back it down to -19. it pretty much has every type of bass hit you can think of as well. from mid bass punch, all the way to the typical TF bass sweeps.....now if i can only figure a way to keep my damn house from rattling! it was seriously a 3.5 hour bass fest that beat you senseless. surrounds were very active too, so it's got a little bit of everything in there. fun ride....long, but fun ride.


I somehow managed -1 for the entire film, but it has to be without question the loudest movie experience I have had in my HT (definitely had a compressed quality, but I actually thought it fit the over the top vibe of the film). It was a complete and total thrill ride though and between my subs, Buttkickers and general sound mixing/design, it was a complete and total HT blast! All the layers of sound attacking you from all over the room was incredible! Cant wait to check out the 3d next watch!  Just what the doctor ordered after a $hit week at work!


----------



## cchunter

Reefdvr27 said:


> That's a bold statement. Have you seen Lone Survivor yet?


I also just finished up T4 and it was a good mix with some good bass but it doesn't stand up to Lone Survivor. LS was an amazing mix all around.


----------



## cchunter

Toe said:


> I somehow managed -1 for the entire film, but it has to be without question the loudest movie experience I have had in my HT (definitely had a compressed quality, but I actually thought it fit the over the top vibe to the film). It was a complete and total thrill ride though and between my subs, Buttkickers and general sound mixing/design, it was a complete and total HT blast! All the layers of sound attacking you from all over the room was incredible! Cant wait to check out the 3d next watch!  Just what the doctor ordered after a $hit week at work!


Wow -1? MV here at -8 and my ears were begging for mercy lol.


----------



## Toe

cchunter said:


> Wow -1? MV here at -8 and my ears were begging for mercy lol.


 
Yeah, I'm seriously worn out after that!


----------



## Trigen

The Deluxe said:


> I remember going to see it at my local cinemark "XD" theater (which is a retrofitted 70mm IMAX theater) and yep, the bass was that intense during the logos. I was really hoping it would make it to the bluray, and from the sound of everyone here, I'm glad it did.


Thank you. At least your theatres are better equipped than the ones I visit in terms of bass capability.

Also did any one map the two bass sweeps immediately prior to the end credits ending?


----------



## missyman

Reefdvr27 said:


> missyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished watching new transformers fick. Bass was phenomenal I must say imo. Not only that but probably the best mix I've ever heard in a movie. Whole movie just sounded great.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bold statement. Have you seen Lone Survivor yet?
Click to expand...

Yes sir I did see lone survivor and loved it . Just loved the new trsnsformers film a little more.


----------



## GPBURNS

Toe said:


> I somehow managed -1 for the entire film, but it has to be without question the loudest movie experience I have had in my HT (definitely had a compressed quality, but I actually thought it fit the over the top vibe of the film). It was a complete and total thrill ride though and between my subs, Buttkickers and general sound mixing/design, it was a complete and total HT blast! All the layers of sound attacking you from all over the room was incredible! Cant wait to check out the 3d next watch!  Just what the doctor ordered after a $hit week at work!


I watch everything at 0 but actually thought about the dial on this one - watched at reference but did think about it - which never happens
fun ride for sure


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> I watch everything at 0 but actually thought about the dial on this one - watched at reference but did think about it - which never happens
> fun ride for sure


Same here. It crossed my mind a few times to maybe turn it down, but it was too much fun loud!


----------



## lefthandluke

GPBURNS said:


> I watch everything at 0





Toe said:


> Same here.



i don't know if i've ever watched a full movie at 0...something i definitely need to do now...

dang yer hides...


----------



## Fatshaft

GPBURNS said:


> I watch everything at 0


Why so low?


----------



## GPBURNS

lefthandluke said:


> i don't know if i've ever watched a full movie at 0...something i definitely need to do now...
> 
> dang yer hides...


as discussed few times here - its is so room dependent - my over damped /treated larger listening area does not seem very loud at reference,
as well in concrete basement and nothing rattles.
Actually twice over the years I had to pull out the spl meter as visitors would not believe we were listening at reference- 
On other hand have been in HT's where -15 seemed crazy loud


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> Why so low?


Structural integrity


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> Why so low?




Fatshaft have you ever checked out Osheaga festival on the island - have always found the acoustics fantastic 
Not my favourite genre of music but spent hours at the techno/dance stages as bass is so fracking good


----------



## Fatshaft

GPBURNS said:


> Structural integrity


I completely understand... 
Check out upstairs my HT Room when playing music...
Master Volume is at -15 on my AVR.
Subs out are at -3DB on AVR
LFE trim is at -6DB (Range is from 0 to -10) on AVR
MiniDSP @ -8DB on the input
Look what happens when the first bass note hits @ 27seconds. 







[/URL]



GPBURNS said:


> Fatshaft have you ever checked out Osheaga festival on the island - have always found the acoustics fantastic
> Not my favourite genre of music but spent hours at the techno/dance stages as bass is so fracking good


Will definitely check it out...thanks [/URL]


----------



## hometheatergeek

Fatshaft said:


> I completely understand...
> Check out upstairs my HT Room when playing music...
> Master Volume is at -15 on my AVR.
> Subs out are at -3DB on AVR
> LFE trim is at -6DB (Range is from 0 to -10) on AVR
> MiniDSP @ -8DB on the input
> Look what happens when the first bass note hits @ 27seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Will definitely check it out...thanks



That was too funny.[/URL]


----------



## mo949

City of Ember bluray dts master hd track was very surprising! Bottomed my subs out a few times and the sound track was pretty awesome too with active surrounds and many times bass rumbling used for atmosphere. Children's movie yes, but the dark post nuclear vibe is fun. Warning: region B only unfortunately.


----------



## mailiang

The bass never stops! I live in a townhouse. I'm surprised my neighbors weren't at my door. 



Ian


----------



## popalock

Just watched the *Equalizer* with Denzel. 

Saw it at my local theater here in Doha. I don't think they had any subs (seriously), but I noticed that there were several parts in the movie that some low frequency sweeps. I was really trying to pay attention and I think they are going to dig down quite nicely... I predict below 20Hz. 

Movie itself was pretty good. Kinda like Man on Fire, but a bit more...meh, you guys are going to have to see it for yourself. 

I'll be buying it on Bluray.


----------



## gpmbc

popalock said:


> Just watched the *Equalizer* with Denzel.
> 
> Saw it at my local theater here in Doha. I don't think they had any subs (seriously), but I noticed that there were several parts in the movie that some low frequency sweeps. I was really trying to pay attention and I think they are going to dig down quite nicely... I predict below 20Hz.
> 
> Movie itself was pretty good. Kinda like Man on Fire, but a bit more...meh, you guys are going to have to see it for yourself.
> 
> I'll be buying it on Bluray.


 Seen it in IMAX, loved the movie and impressive sound.


----------



## nube

The movie rebassing that was talked about in this thread is now official. The Bass EQ process can reverse some of the clipping & compression in poor mixes, regaining lost dynamics up to a point, and often increases extension considerably. This isn't any of the heavy-handed filtering done in mixing software, nor a loudness filter like we saw applied to some allegedly rebassed movies. This is the real deal, and has been in development for over two years.

The Bass EQ process is fully explained over at Data-Bass. The thread includes instructions on how to perform the Bass EQ with your processor, plus standard xml files (with biquads) to upload to your MiniDSP NanoAVR for some recent bass misses (Godzilla, with TF4 coming soon). Have a look if you're interested.

Thanks to maxmercy and kvalsvoll (Okv) for its development.


----------



## Reefdvr27

popalock said:


> Just watched the *Equalizer* with Denzel.
> 
> Saw it at my local theater here in Doha. I don't think they had any subs (seriously), but I noticed that there were several parts in the movie that some low frequency sweeps. I was really trying to pay attention and I think they are going to dig down quite nicely... I predict below 20Hz.
> 
> Movie itself was pretty good. Kinda like Man on Fire, but a bit more...meh, you guys are going to have to see it for yourself.
> 
> I'll be buying it on Bluray.


 I have wanted to see that one since I seen the previews a few months ago. Fury is the movie I want to see. It is about time they paid homage to the tank vets.


----------



## Mongo171

Reefdvr27 said:


> I have wanted to see that one since I seen the previews a few months ago. Fury is the movie I want to see. It is about time they paid homage to the tank vets.


You guys already have Patton.


----------



## Kini62

Just watched TF4. My favorite transformers movie. Kids and wife liked it best too. 

Sound track was AWESOME! One of the best I've experienced In my theater. 

Watched it at my normal -15 level. Didn't think it was hot. Bass was great and not over the top. Surround use was very good as well.

Interestingly the bluray defaulted to the atmos sound track and I was getting static like sounds from all the speakers until I went into the setup and changed it to 5.1. Awesome that the redbox rental had the atmos track though. 

I'll be buying this one for sure.


----------



## wth718

Can't recall being more disappointed in a movie's bass than I was in X-Men DOFP. I think I could have honestly turned my subs off and gotten the same experience. Too tired to check if I had some setting in my AVR set incorrectly, but highly doubt it. 

Bad, bad, bad.


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ That bad eh? Oh well I hope the movie itself is at least as good as some say it is.


----------



## AJ72

Wow TF4 sure polarising in the reviews. Either love it or loathe it. Not released here for a while but will review when I get to it. Seems majority of people do like this mix despite the reported flaws and loudness issues.


----------



## Toe

wth718 said:


> Can't recall being more disappointed in a movie's bass than I was in X-Men DOFP. I think I could have honestly turned my subs off and gotten the same experience. Too tired to check if I had some setting in my AVR set incorrectly, but highly doubt it.
> 
> Bad, bad, bad.


Bummer! Guess this will save me some money though since I can just rent instead of buy.


----------



## billpan

wth718 said:


> Can't recall being more disappointed in a movie's bass than I was in X-Men DOFP. I think I could have honestly turned my subs off and gotten the same experience. Too tired to check if I had some setting in my AVR set incorrectly, but highly doubt it.
> 
> Bad, bad, bad.


Exactly.I thought that the itunes release with dolby 384kbps had stronger and deeper bass-like somebody filtered the hell out of the bluray!


----------



## Steve544

*20Hz? No way.*



popalock said:


> Just watched the *Equalizer* with Denzel.
> 
> I was really trying to pay attention and I think they are going to dig down quite nicely... I predict below 20Hz.
> 
> Movie itself was pretty good. Kinda like Man on Fire, but a bit more...meh, you guys are going to have to see it for yourself.
> 
> I'll be buying it on Bluray.


Hope the Blu Ray is a good one but I strongly doubt that your bass will be anywhere near 20Hz. If it were, you probably couldn't hear it anyway. If you're lucky, you might get a bass tone down to 80Hz. 
On another note, I just wish that more 7.1 lossless audio tracks would be included as an option on Blu Rays


----------



## popalock

Steve544 said:


> Hope the Blu Ray is a good one but I strongly doubt that your bass will be anywhere near 20Hz. If it were, you probably couldn't hear it anyway. If you're lucky, you might get a bass tone down to 80Hz.
> On another note, I just wish that more 7.1 lossless audio tracks would be included as an option on Blu Rays


Huh? My bass? You hatin' on my Bose setup?


----------



## Steve544

*bass and bose*

One thing I learned when I was selling high end gear was to never hate on someone else's system. That said, though I owned some 901s back in the late 70's for a few months before I sold them because they lacked bottom end, I would venture to guess that very few subs actually can reproduce a flat response at 20Hz and even fewer folk could hear such a tone.


----------



## Fatshaft

Steve544 said:


> I would venture to guess that very few subs actually can reproduce a flat response at 20Hz and even fewer folk could hear such a tone.


Where I come from 20HZ is Crystal Clear to our ears! 
Not sure what you're talking about


----------



## MemX

Steve, you are aware of exactly what popalock is running...?


----------



## MKtheater

Steve is new, he needs to do some reading.


----------



## audiofan1

^^^^ A proper response after some reading should be


----------



## V.X.Donique

I believe a proper introduction would be....


----------



## V.X.Donique

I know Pop isn't running that right now, but damn, he can definitely go into BEAST mode.


----------



## The Deluxe

Trigen said:


> Thank you. At least your theatres are better equipped than the ones I visit in terms of bass capability.
> 
> Also did any one map the two bass sweeps immediately prior to the end credits ending?


The only other sweep that comes to mind was at the beginning of the first invasion when one of the dropships passed the camera. Then again I haven't seen the film since the theater. I remember it being chockfull of bass but those two moments are the only ones I remember specifically. On a bit of a down note, I won't be able to enjoy the film tomorrow since all my gear is in storage temporarily.  Shame too because it was favorite film of the year so far.


----------



## AJ72

Steve544 said:


> Hope the Blu Ray is a good one but I strongly doubt that your bass will be anywhere near 20Hz. If it were, you probably couldn't hear it anyway. If you're lucky, you might get a bass tone down to 80Hz.
> On another note, I just wish that more 7.1 lossless audio tracks would be included as an option on Blu Rays


UHHHHH....... Thems fightin words on this thread.


----------



## AJ72

I believe a proper introduction would be....













The Penis Subwoofer! Pumping through the 20Hz barrier and beyond!


----------



## Bassment

lol, even a single sealed 18" is flat to 20 hz easily. Most rooms are flat to 10-15 hz easily with a single sealed. And basically any DIY ported sub is flat to at least 20 hz


----------



## lefthandluke

AJ72 said:


> I believe a proper introduction would be....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Penis Subwoofer! Pumping through the 20Hz barrier and beyond!



yes...this pic does give me a chub


----------



## Ray77085

My take on Transformers: Age of Extinction !!
That is one bad to the bone BD- *Dolby Discrete 5.1* tracks that had me smiling the whole movie !! I could not go any louder than master volume of 70 on the Onkyo 809 as it shows 82 to be THX Reference. (82 No freaking way ) Excellent done bass with good extension in parts of the movie. Oh yes and the bass was indeed plentiful throughout the movie. I heard stuff in my room making sounds that I have not heard before and I still need to isolate what those objects were. IMO the movie itself is the better out of the rest of the Transformer movies. 
Going to it another spin really soon !!


----------



## GPBURNS

wth718 said:


> Can't recall being more disappointed in a movie's bass than I was in X-Men DOFP. I think I could have honestly turned my subs off and gotten the same experience. Too tired to check if I had some setting in my AVR set incorrectly, but highly doubt it.
> 
> Bad, bad, bad.


Sadly I can confirm the DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1 on blu-ray is pathetic, soooooooooo disappointing


----------



## mbyrnes

Steve544 said:


> One thing I learned when I was selling high end gear was to never hate on someone else's system. That said, though I owned some 901s back in the late 70's for a few months before I sold them because they lacked bottom end, I would venture to guess that very few subs actually can reproduce a flat response at 20Hz and even fewer folk could hear such a tone.


Commercial subs I would tend to agree that many don't go to 20 hz. Many drop off around 32 hz as that is plenty for most music. Internet direct subs shoot for HT use and sub 20 hz is common. Most here have systems capable of sub 20 hz. Granted this is an enthusiast website and we are not the norm. Welcome!

Head over to the diy section and be amazed by some of the bass crazy people!


----------



## V.X.Donique

> Head over to the diy section and be amazed by some of the bass crazy people!


+100

Come over to the dark side, we have cookies.


----------



## digler84

in my vast life experiences....never trust someone offering cookies. :/


----------



## mbyrnes

digler84 said:


> in my vast life experiences....never trust someone offering cookies. :/


We also have beer, delicious beer


----------



## ambesolman

Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## asoofi1

Edge of Tomorrow should be added to the 5-star list.

Just play 0:22 to 0:37, and you'll understand what you're in for. You will trip a fuse below even -20 if you're not careful.


----------



## digler84

mbyrnes said:


> We also have beer, delicious beer


cookies AND beer?? pure evil. throw some big boobs in there and thats the makings of the anti-christ!


----------



## digler84

mbyrnes said:


> We also have beer, delicious beer


cookies AND beer?? pure evil. throw some big boobs in there and thats the makings of the anti-christ!


aww hell, count me in!


----------



## GPBURNS

Steve544 said:


> One thing I learned when I was selling high end gear was to never hate on someone else's system. That said, though I owned some 901s back in the late 70's for a few months before I sold them because they lacked bottom end, I would venture to guess that very few subs actually can reproduce a flat response at 20Hz and even fewer folk could hear such a tone.



my submersives seem to do ok


----------



## ambesolman

digler84 said:


> cookies AND beer?? pure evil. throw some big boobs in there and thats the makings of the anti-christ!



There's a reason Marilyn Manson named his album 'Anti-christ Superstar'


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Toe

So we know the opening of EoT is a monster, but how is the bass in the rest of the film? Is this a one scene wonder or is there great low end throughout? Trying to decide on a blind buy....


----------



## Bassment

whole movie is really good bass


----------



## mailiang

Kini62 said:


> Interestingly the bluray defaulted to the atmos sound track and I was getting static like sounds from all the speakers until I went into the setup and changed it to 5.1.


I had no problems when it defaulted Atmos to the TrueHD 7.1 set up. Very clean and spacious all around.

Ian


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> So we know the opening of EoT is a monster, but how is the bass in the rest of the film? Is this a one scene wonder or is there great low end throughout? Trying to decide on a blind buy....


I blind purchased...it will be here today...I have heard too many good things about the movie itself..the good bass is a bonus..Ill let ya know my thougts if youd like


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> My take on Transformers: Age of Extinction !!
> That is one bad to the bone BD- *Dolby Discrete 5.1* tracks that had me smiling the whole movie !! *I could not go any louder* than master volume of 70 on the Onkyo 809 as it shows 82 to be THX Reference. (82 No freaking way ) Excellent done bass with good extension in parts of the movie. Oh yes and the bass was indeed plentiful throughout the movie. *I heard stuff in my room making sounds* that I have not heard before and I still need to isolate what those objects were. IMO the movie itself is the better out of the rest of the Transformer movies.
> Going to it another spin really soon !!



Glad to hear you had a good time with this movie! 

I had the same experience while watching this movie. I started watching it like I do most bass movies with volume at -12 and once the movie got going I knew I should have turned it down, but was having to much fun.

If I'm going to see any more movies this loud I'll have to find the rattles this movie made in my home!


----------



## lefthandluke

stopping at BB on way home from work to get EoT...


you guys got me excited...can't wait!




but I guess this will NOT be the movie to break my "watchin at reference" cherry...


----------



## red_5ive

I don't normally go with the store exclusives, but I picked up the Best Buy exclusive of _Edge Of Tomorrow_ since it was the same price as the normal retail edition. But then I started wondering, do these exclusive versions have anything different about them, particularly the audio mix? I'd think it's the same as the retail version, but I just want to be sure.


----------



## CommercialSkip

thanks for all the info!


----------



## wse

XMen disappointi g please do tell how did you get the Blu Ray it has not been released yet?


----------



## Ray77085

Brian Fineberg said:


> I blind purchased...it will be here today...I have heard too many good things about the movie itself..the good bass is a bonus..Ill let ya know my thougts if youd like


Hey Brian,
Glad to see you back posting over here !!  I for one would like to hear your thoughts on EOT once you are done with the movie. I'm blind buying this one as well and hopefully it will be on par to some degree with one of my favorites which is Oblivion !! 
Post up !!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Ray77085 said:


> Hey Brian,
> Glad to see you back posting over here !!  I for one would like to hear your thoughts on EOT once you are done with the movie. I'm blind buying this one as well and hopefully it will be on par to some degree with one of my favorites which is Oblivion !!
> Post up !!


Will do watching in about 45 mins


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Glad to hear you had a good time with this movie!
> 
> I had the same experience while watching this movie. I started watching it like I do most bass movies with volume at -12 and once the movie got going I knew I should have turned it down, but was having to much fun.
> 
> If I'm going to see any more movies this loud I'll have to find the rattles this movie made in my home!


What's going on discone ?? Yes Sir I certainly did enjoy TF4 and ready to give it another spin, most likely this coming weekend along with EOT !! Curious to know what track you selected when watching TF4 ? I seen the Atmos track in the BD set up menu , but did not select that as I don't have that set up. Yep I have a preset volume that I listen to movies at and that is 70 on the master volume on the AVR and man that Dolby track was screaming loud in a fantastic way !! As a matter of fact that is the only BD that I have seen in a long time that was not encoded with the DTS track. I do agree with you as I need to isolate those objects that were making sounds that were not coming from the speakers during playback (LOL). 
Anyway if you go for EOT , I would like to hear your thoughts on that one as well !!


----------



## newc33

Just bought EOT! will be posting my thoughts as well.


----------



## Ray77085

newc33 said:


> Just bought EOT! will be posting my thoughts as well.


Great !!! I look forward to hearing your thoughts as well !! Hopefully the movie will give your nice Rythmik's a good work out !!


----------



## newc33

Yes and I haven't added it to my Sig. Yet but I built a verticle Marty /w uxl 18! Its a beast!


----------



## Snowmanick

EoT is a blast. The opening minute is going to be a great, go to demo. I enjoyed how each tone was played just long enough to shack my couch in different ways and give a nice quick massage before moving on. Also it was a very good, fun film. Highly recommended.


----------



## lefthandluke

well now...

yes it's been awhile since i've spun WOTW or HTTYD, but oblivion and WWZ havent been all that long ago...and i dont remember anything like the intro to EoT...

due to previous warnings i started with MV at -25 (with buttkicker engaged) and just giggled during the first 45 seconds...

i turned off the buttkicker amp and raised MV to -20 and laffed out loud...

then i engaged the BK again, cranked it to -16 and...holy sheeet!

watched the rest of the movie like this and what a blast!

now i know my subs have limiters...and i know they drop like lead after 16hz...and i know my buttkickers signal is fixed and does not increase with the MV...

but that is one wild demo...



oh yeah...very good movie to boot!!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

EoT was awesome 5 stars for me. Great twist if a movie too. Well worth the blind buy. 

The intro was meh. Great bass but it was just sin waves. Fun and all to get shaken like that. And to see how low your system goes. But did nothing for the story or film. But bass throughout the movie was outstanding 

Again a different movie. With a different take on groundhog day and source code. Highly recommended.


----------



## cr136124

Brian Fineberg said:


> EoT was awesome 5 stars for me. Great twist if a movie too. Well worth the blind buy.
> 
> The intro was meh. Great bass but it was just sin waves. Fun and all to get shaken like that. And to see how low your system goes. But did nothing for the story or film. But bass throughout the movie was outstanding
> 
> Again a different movie. With a different take on groundhog day and source code. Highly recommended.


BS .......... you just purchased it because 





Spoiler



of her:











Me too!


----------



## ambesolman

I watched The Signal on Vudu today. Pretty decent flick with a great twist at the end. Nothing earth shattering in the bass dept but it was well placed throughout the film. Lawrence Fishburn is in it as well. I keep calling him Larry cuz that's what he went by when playing Cowboy Curtis on Peewee's Playhouse


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## notnyt

I just watched some movies with the wife. Maleficient had a great sound track and plentiful bass, some dug pretty low. Occulus had a bunch of high level deep bass as well, but wasn't so great :/


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> EoT was awesome 5 stars for me. Great twist if a movie too. Well worth the blind buy.
> 
> The intro was meh. Great bass but it was just sin waves. Fun and all to get shaken like that. And to see how low your system goes. But did nothing for the story or film. But bass throughout the movie was outstanding
> 
> Again a different movie. With a different take on groundhog day and source code. Highly recommended.



I echo your comments on this one, solid 5 for reference bass sake alone, it was clean and had great dynamic range! The movie itself is top notch and a great if not the best buy of the year, this one had it all.


The sine wave ! meh! rattles and such but I can see why they added it to the beginning at least to go along with the onscreen content


----------



## AJ72

Really looking forward to EOT sounds like Tom's done it again as far as bass in his movies is concerned. Can I just request that if there is a twist or something that gives away some detail of the movie, bass aside, that we use the spoiler function to prevent the cat getting out of the bag. Even the mention of a twist is enough to alter the "virginal" experience. I don't get hold of these movies until well after most here due to location and I know it's not deliberate but it does happen from time to time. I've probably done it myself inadvertently too. BTW how do you incorporate the spoiler alert into a post?


----------



## audiofan1

AJ72 said:


> Really looking forward to EOT sounds like Tom's done it again as far as bass in his movies is concerned. Can I just request that if there is a twist or something that gives away some detail of the movie, bass aside, that we use the spoiler function to prevent the cat getting out of the bag. Even the mention of a twist is enough to alter the "virginal" experience. I don't get hold of these movies until well after most here due to location and I know it's not deliberate but it does happen from time to time. I've probably done it myself inadvertently too. BTW how do you incorporate the spoiler alert into a post?



Trust me the word twist won't have any bearing on this superbly crafted movie !


Enjoy


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> What's going on discone ?? Yes Sir I certainly did enjoy TF4 and ready to give it another spin, most likely this coming weekend along with EOT !! Curious to know what track you selected when watching TF4 ? I seen the Atmos track in the BD set up menu , but did not select that as I don't have that set up. Yep I have a preset volume that I listen to movies at and that is 70 on the master volume on the AVR and man that Dolby track was screaming loud in a fantastic way !! As a matter of fact that is the only BD that I have seen in a long time that was not encoded with the DTS track. I do agree with you as I need to isolate those objects that were making sounds that were not coming from the speakers during playback (LOL).
> Anyway if you go for EOT , I would like to hear your thoughts on that one as well !!


Good Morning Ray!

Not alot going on here lately as some of the movies I've been watching have not had alot of bass like The Colony, ect. So not to much to post about. 

I was suprised to get TF4 as soon as I did. It was at the top of list and when it became avaiable it was shipped to me that day. Most of the time I have to wait a bit. As for the sound when I pulled up the sound menu I seen the Atmos track and read what it had to say. It stated also if you have a 7.1 system play the movie with the Atmos track so I did that. From your post it seems it still sounded great even without that track. 

Looking forward to your take on EOT! It shows a November release in my queue so I may not be able to post my thoughts for a bit. I don't buy a lot of BD's unless both the video/audio are great. I think though from all the post's on EOT I may have to blind buy this one!


----------



## red_5ive

red_5ive said:


> I don't normally go with the store exclusives, but I picked up the Best Buy exclusive of _Edge Of Tomorrow_ since it was the same price as the normal retail edition. But then I started wondering, do these exclusive versions have anything different about them, particularly the audio mix? I'd think it's the same as the retail version, but I just want to be sure.


I was holding off on opening this exclusive (been busy on a work project for one), but the wife decided to open it for me and watch the extras lol. Afterward, I started the movie and even at 4 db below my normal listening level, the vents - THE VENTS - on my ceiling were rattling in the opening sequence. I don't recall ever hearing them rattle lol. I've only watched the first battle sequence just to demo the AQ, and so far I'm impressed. 

So I guess that also answers my question above.


----------



## JustABrah

Not sure where to ask this but this seems like a good spot... Has anyone here heard Atoms hometheater setup? I'm guessing the movie would be TF4 but how was it vs 5 or 7 speakers?


----------



## Snowmanick

JustABrah said:


> Not sure where to ask this but this seems like a good spot... Has anyone here heard Atoms hometheater setup? I'm guessing the movie would be TF4 but how was it vs 5 or 7 speakers?


Lots of discussion about Atmos in the Atmos thread. It is in the Receivers/Amps/Processors section. While some on this thread have probably heard it in Atmos, most of the discussion will be on the bass here.


----------



## mogrub

red_5ive said:


> ... I started the movie and even at 4 db below my normal listening level, the vents - THE VENTS - on my ceiling were rattling in the opening sequence. I don't recall ever hearing them rattle lol.


Glad the BB exclusive version worked out for you. Reminds me that my only vent rattle was right after I put the dual SVS cylinders in. First movie, first heavy bass, and suddenly there's this awful racket. Thought I'd blown a speaker. Turned out it was just a vent losing its mind due to Bass Bliss. Tightened em all down and they haven't made a peep since.

Hopefully EOT will nudge em loose again.


----------



## red_5ive

mogrub said:


> Glad the BB exclusive version worked out for you.


Thanks. What actually got me wondering as well was I picked up the BB Steelbook exclusive of _The Hunger Games: Catching Fire_, and it wasn't all that impressive with bass. Granted that's the consensus on this title anyway, it still had me wondering about it nevertheless. And the case with _Edge Of Tomorrow_, the Best Buy disc has 25 min. extra footage on the same disc as the film, so that had me wondering as well having everything crammed into one disc.



mogrub said:


> Reminds me that my only vent rattle was right after I put the dual SVS cylinders in. First movie, first heavy bass, and suddenly there's this awful racket. Thought I'd blown a speaker. Turned out it was just a vent losing its mind due to Bass Bliss. Tightened em all down and they haven't made a peep since.
> 
> Hopefully EOT will nudge em loose again.


I've only had the subs about 3 months. They're dual PSA XV-15se units. I recently re-calibrated everything to 75db manually as for some reason auto-setup set everything to 70db previously. This was probably the 3rd movie I've watched since re-calibrating so maybe that had something to do with the vent rattle that I haven't had yet with these subs. But of course, next I'm going to have to re-watch WOTW to see if I can actually rattle the vents off the ceiling.


----------



## beastaudio

a little vid of that opening sequence of EoT or as I have decided to call it "Edge of Destruction" when it comes to my actual house... What you hear rattling is pretty much every wall in the theater.


----------



## MKtheater

Beast, 
Thank you, that confirms it for me. The bass is to build tension for the opening sequence and why it is there. You can hear and feel a sense of doom coming. I slot vented my front wall at 6hz so this should be fun. The Vudu was fun but not as loud as a BLuray disc.


----------



## mogrub

red_5ive said:


> And the case with _Edge Of Tomorrow_, the Best Buy disc has 25 min. extra footage on the same disc as the film, so that had me wondering as well having everything crammed into one disc ... I recently re-calibrated everything to 75db manually as for some reason auto-setup set everything to 70db previously ... next I'm going to have to re-watch WOTW to see if I can actually rattle the vents off the ceiling.


I'd wear a hard hat. ;-)


----------



## mogrub

beastaudio said:


> a little vid of that opening sequence of EoT or as I have decided to call it "Edge of Destruction" when it comes to my actual house... What you hear rattling is pretty much every wall in the theater.


That is crazy. I thought I saw stuff getting blown out of that bad boy. Great vid, thanks.


----------



## beastaudio

mogrub said:


> That is crazy. I thought I saw stuff getting blown out of that bad boy. Great vid, thanks.


That is stuff falling from the drop ceiling....


----------



## red_5ive

I don't turn up the volume loud enough to get that chest pounding bass (too loud for my tastes). I'm usually at the border volume-wise. But with _Edge Of Tomorrow_, I'm getting some light chest pounding at my normal listening level, particularly during


Spoiler



Cage's training and following battle scenes


 in the middle of the movie. That's a major thumbs-up for me in the bass category. Great audio, great flick!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

nothing better to ask of a bass movie than to



Spoiler



have a bass intense scene repeated over and over again due to story line


----------



## CaptinCrunch

EOT was a great movie, and the opening BASS sound check was off the hook, damn near spilt my beer with all the shaking going on.


----------



## Hopinater

I was intrigued by Edge of Tomorrow when I saw the trailer and wanted to see it some time soon, but you guys have me ready to jump up and run to the store right now to get it! 

This is the second Tom Cruise movie in the past year that has been a great audio flick, the other being Oblivion.


----------



## beastaudio

CaptinCrunch said:


> EOT was a great movie, and the opening BASS sound check was off the hook, damn near spilt my beer with all the shaking going on.


I split my own beer, with myself, just in anticipation


----------



## Ray77085

Brian Fineberg said:


> EoT was awesome 5 stars for me. Great twist if a movie too. Well worth the blind buy.
> 
> The intro was meh. Great bass but it was just sin waves. Fun and all to get shaken like that. And to see how low your system goes. But did nothing for the story or film. But bass throughout the movie was outstanding
> 
> Again a different movie. With a different take on groundhog day and source code. Highly recommended.


Thanks for posting your take on this movie !! I'm going to give it a spin this weekend !!


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Good Morning Ray!
> 
> Not alot going on here lately as some of the movies I've been watching have not had alot of bass like The Colony, ect. So not to much to post about.
> 
> I was suprised to get TF4 as soon as I did. It was at the top of list and when it became avaiable it was shipped to me that day. Most of the time I have to wait a bit. As for the sound when I pulled up the sound menu I seen the Atmos track and read what it had to say. It stated also if you have a 7.1 system play the movie with the Atmos track so I did that. From your post it seems it still sounded great even without that track.
> 
> Looking forward to your take on EOT! It shows a November release in my queue so I may not be able to post my thoughts for a bit. I don't buy a lot of BD's unless both the video/audio are great. I think though from all the post's on EOT I may have to blind buy this one!


Good to hear from you discone !!
Yep, I watched that movie The Colony awhile back and there was one very nicely done bass sweep that caught my attention real quick. I missed the Atmos info on TF4 as I assumed that one had to have that set up and so I never selected that in the set up menu. Thanks for sharing that info as I will revisit TF4 this coming weekend and I will select it this time around. I have a problem as I have bought way too many BD's from every where. Some are new and some are used. I use to have a ton of DVD's and slowly phased out all of those titles with the BD version. Anyway I will be picking up EOT one day this week for the weekend.
I did do a revisit on Terminator Salvation and that track rocks with tons of bass !! I thought to myself WOW !!
I know you will certainly post your thoughts on EOT if you decide to blind buy !!


----------



## Ray77085

beastaudio said:


> That is stuff falling from the drop ceiling....


Holly Mother !! Dang that is very Impressive !! I'll pay close attention to that opening scene in EOT as to not blow the subs up !! Geez !!!


----------



## beastaudio

Ray77085 said:


> Holly Mother !! Dang that is very Impressive !! I'll pay close attention to that opening scene in EOT as to not blow the subs up !! Geez !!!


I wish I could say it was the first time I have seen that, but it seems to be a regular occurrence in my HT.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> Good to hear from you discone !!
> Yep, I watched that movie The Colony awhile back and there was one very nicely done bass sweep that caught my attention real quick. I missed the Atmos info on TF4 as I assumed that one had to have that set up and so I never selected that in the set up menu. Thanks for sharing that info as I will revisit TF4 this coming weekend and I will select it this time around. I have a problem as I have bought way too many BD's from every where. Some are new and some are used. I use to have a ton of DVD's and slowly phased out all of those titles with the BD version. Anyway I will be picking up EOT one day this week for the weekend.
> I did do a revisit on Terminator Salvation and that track rocks with tons of bass !! I thought to myself WOW !!
> I know you will certainly post your thoughts on EOT if you decide to blind buy !!


Yes with your system the Atmos track may sound better on TF4 without the receiver processing 5.1 up to 7.1. I'm curious to know so please post your thoughts after you do a revisit.

I here you on the DVD to BD as I did that with VHS to DVD. That's why now I try to limit what I buy. Without giving away how old I'm becoming I still have vinyl records and 8 track tapes. LOL.

The Colony did not have a lot of bass, but yes I too caught the bass sweep and it did hit a couple of other times as well. Thanks for the heads up on Terminator: Salvation. I've added it to my queue. There is still so many from the list here I have not seen yet or revisited. Last night we got to revisit Percy Jackson: The Lighting Thief. Boy O Boy!!! That was a fun ride. The first 3/4 was a blast, but after Percy



Spoiler



took the boat ride down to the underworld (which was a fun ride) then things really started to shake.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Here is something interesting, Terminator Genesis with Arnold Schwarzenegger, looking forward to this !! Also Avengers 2 and Jurassic World. A couple of good shots at some bass action.


----------



## beastaudio

I am pretty sure that is not an official trailer...


----------



## discone

Reefdvr27 said:


> Here is something interesting, Terminator Genesis with Arnold Schwarzenegger, looking forward to this !! Also Avengers 2 and Jurassic World. A couple of good shots at some bass action.



Thanks! Marked them up on my list of movies to watch out for and I hope also the bass is done well for these. I tried to add to my Netflix queue and there not in the system yet. With you mentioning Jurassic World it reminded me to add Jurassic Park to my queue for a revisit.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Yes with your system the Atmos track may sound better on TF4 without the receiver processing 5.1 up to 7.1. I'm curious to know so please post your thoughts after you do a revisit.
> 
> I here you on the DVD to BD as I did that with VHS to DVD. That's why now I try to limit what I buy. Without giving away how old I'm becoming I still have vinyl records and 8 track tapes. LOL.
> 
> The Colony did not have a lot of bass, but yes I too caught the bass sweep and it did hit a couple of other times as well. Thanks for the heads up on Terminator: Salvation. I've added it to my queue. There is still so many from the list here I have not seen yet or revisited. Last night we got to revisit Percy Jackson: The Lighting Thief. Boy O Boy!!! That was a fun ride. The first 3/4 was a blast, but after Percy
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> took the boat ride down to the underworld (which was a fun ride) then things really started to shake.


I will certainly re-post my thoughts on TF4 with that Dolby Atmos track !! I will tell you, we have a lot in common, as I also have a collection of vinyl records and a turntable, although seldom played now days !! And yes I remember the days of the 8 track tapes and then on to cassette tapes. So I'm sure we are close in age (LOL). Anyway I think you will enjoy the bass in TS, as it is packed with good bass throughout the movie. I have both of the Percy Jackson BD's and yes The Lighting Thief was the best IMO. Definitely some deep slamming bass in that one !! I'm picking up a copy of EOT BD on Friday for a Saturday evening spin.


----------



## AJ72

EOT was an awesome bass ride. Very powerful and clean! Someone said Tom lurks on here somewhere well if you can here me keep up the good work! Outstanding!

FWIW I thought the opening bass content everybody talks about being like sine waves was kind of cool but surely unintended to be at such amplitude?


----------



## NorthSky

I hope they make a sequel. ...Of 'Live - Die - Repeat'.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> I will certainly re-post my thoughts on TF4 with that Dolby Atmos track !! I will tell you, we have a lot in common, as I also have a collection of vinyl records and a turntable, although seldom played now days !! And yes I remember the days of the 8 track tapes and then on to cassette tapes. So I'm sure we are close in age (LOL). Anyway I think you will enjoy the bass in TS, as it is packed with good bass throughout the movie. I have both of the Percy Jackson BD's and yes The Lighting Thief was the best IMO. Definitely some deep slamming bass in that one !! I'm picking up a copy of EOT BD on Friday for a Saturday evening spin.



Yes it seems we do have a lot in common especially our taste in Bass!! 

As for Percy Jackson: TLT was better also in my book. The wife and I watched part 2 a few months back and she had never seen the first one so it was like a prequel for her. Cool on TS I'll be sure to turn it up a bit when I get it..

Enjoy EOT!!! From all the talk just remember to take it easy for the opening!


----------



## discone

NorthSky said:


> I hope they make a sequel. ...Of 'Live - Die - Repeat'.


I have not even seen the first one yet, but from all the posts about this movie I hope they make a sequel also!!


----------



## Fatshaft

*T4...*

I finally watched T4 in 3D yesterday and here's my personal opinion of it...

Holy Sh:t...did someone say bassfest???
It is simply insane the amount of bass in this movie...you guys are ALL right...it doesn't stop! 

The 3D is fantasticly done and was very impressed with it. 
The dept scene are really well done...

I swear to you all, I like to watch my movies LOUD! You have no idea!
OK then, let me tell you how loud...

I read all of you saying that it is recorded very loud so I watched it @ -12 MVL.
Note that at my place -12MVL is NOT 12DB UNDER reference but way over reference.
It is 13DB over reference at my place...yes that's right 13DB + "MORE" to reference 

There's a scene towards the end I HAD to take out my Ratshack meter and could not believe the reading I got!
I got 134.3DB max reading. I was in heaven how much pounding I got!

If you don't believe me...I'll film it!! (Ask BTH if I can do that!)

Can't wait to watch it again...watching it again tonight with my son. 

PS. WHat I hated about T4:
Dialogue...please 
Major cliche lines 
Clipping


----------



## MKtheater

How loud are your highs? How can your ears stand the pressure from 130+ dBs? When I hit over 126 dBs my ears feel like I am under water and too much pressure.


----------



## Fatshaft

MKtheater said:


> How loud are your highs? How can your ears stand the pressure from 130+ dBs? When I hit over 126 dBs my ears feel like I am under water and too much pressure.


MK,
Good question !

I'll check to see what I get with the subs off.
If I had to guess, I'd guess somewhere around 120DB? 

I will let you know for sure...

BTW, I feel no pressure at 130DB+ of bass...nothing, except total bliss


----------



## MKtheater

My room is a pressure chamber.


----------



## discone

Fatshaft said:


> I finally watched T4 in 3D yesterday and here's my personal opinion of it...
> 
> Holy Sh:t...did someone say bassfest???
> It is simply insane the amount of bass in this movie...you guys are ALL right...it doesn't stop!
> 
> The 3D is fantasticly done and was very impressed with it.
> The dept scene are really well done...
> 
> I swear to you all, I like to watch my movies LOUD! You have no idea!
> OK then, let me tell you how loud...
> 
> I read all of you saying that it is recorded very loud so I watched it @ -12 MVL.
> Note that at my place -12MVL is NOT 12DB UNDER reference but way over reference.
> It is 13DB over reference at my place...yes that's right 13DB + "MORE" to reference
> 
> There's a scene towards the end I HAD to take out my Ratshack meter and could not believe the reading I got!
> I got 134.3DB max reading. I was in heaven how much pounding I got!
> 
> If you don't believe me...I'll film it!! (Ask BTH if I can do that!)
> 
> Can't wait to watch it again...watching it again tonight with my son.
> 
> PS. WHat I hated about T4:
> Dialogue...please
> Major cliche lines
> Clipping



Wow!! All I can say is WOW!!! I've seen your post before about listening loud and this one was loud to start with.

If you ever gave me the honor to listen to your system I would most likely have to wear ear protection , but would love to feel that bass. 

All kidding aside glad to hear you enjoyed the film. I did not watch it in 3D but may have to on the revisit sometime.


----------



## NorthSky

discone said:


> I have not even seen the first one yet, but from all the posts about this movie I hope they make a sequel also!!


The way the movie ends (*'Live, Die, Repeat'*) it is perfect to have multiple repeated sequels, and prequels.
...Even to have its own franchise, its own major edge of TV Series (soap opera), for tomorrow and years to come; many many many years, indefinitely, @ perpetuity, forever, eternally, immortality .... 

*'Edge of Tomorrow'* is just that type of flick; perfect to keep repeating forever and ever ....


----------



## NorthSky

Oh, I forgot: Listening @ over 120dB+ repetitively is also very good for the thrill, for the mojo, for the hearing, and all that bass ....  

* My best friend is wearing two listening hearing aids; for the rest of his life. 
...With batteries and volume control attached to each one of his two ears. 
...You should see him, and talk to him; he's a real nice guy.


----------



## popalock

NorthSky said:


> Oh, I forgot: Listening @ over 120dB+ repetitively is also very good for the thrill, for the mojo, for the hearing, and all that bass ....
> 
> * My best friend is wearing two listening hearing aids; for the rest of his life.
> ...With batteries and volume control attached to each one of his two ears.
> ...You should see him, and talk to him; he's a real nice guy.


Beeman?


----------



## wse

http://www.dangerousdecibels.org/education/information-center/decibel-exposure-time-guidelines/

Here you are listen carefully


----------



## Hopinater

Holy Cow! I just finished watching Edge of Tomorrow. That is a great movie! 

After reading all the positive reviews on this thread I went out and got it today. I brought it home, threw it into the BD player and sat down to an afternoon of deep rumbling joy. 

The bass sweep at the beginning caught me off guard and I even KNEW it was coming. Everyone who recommended this movie is spot on in my opinion. All in all it's a great movie with excellent audio and awesome bass. IMO this is how all action movies should be mixed, produced and released. Why oh why don't they do this with every release?


----------



## NorthSky

Subliminal thing, from Tom.


----------



## Ray77085

Hopinater said:


> Holy Cow! I just finished watching Edge of Tomorrow. That is a great movie!
> 
> After reading all the positive reviews on this thread I went out and got it today. I brought it home, threw it into the BD player and sat down to an afternoon of deep rumbling joy.
> 
> The bass sweep at the beginning caught me off guard and I even KNEW it was coming. Everyone who recommended this movie is spot on in my opinion. All in all it's a great movie with excellent audio and awesome bass. IMO this is how all action movies should be mixed, produced and released. Why oh why don't they do this with every release?


I picked up my copy today and will crank this bad boy Saturday evening !! Sounds like I'm going to be in for a real treat.


----------



## Vader424242

OK, I was going to blind-buy Edge of Tomorrow (which I almost never do), but now I'm nervous. I don't listen at reference (generally 10-15dB below), and I keep the "optimal" volume for each title, as determined by what is comfortable to my ears and (relatively) safe for the foundation, in a database. It is not uncommon for the trailer core to be recorded at a different level than the feature (different sound codecs beside), so I note that as well so that for future viewings the volume can be adjusted accordingly. But it sounds to me like in this case I would need to adjust the volume _during the film itself_. Never mind the fact that the fastest way to fry a VC is by playing back a sine wave at high volume. 

Everything I have read suggests that anything less than Submersives, Orbit Shifters, and the like are in eminent danger of blowing up  My "subwoofage" only consists of dual SVS PC13 cylinders in a 3200^3 ft room. Am I stressing over nothing?


----------



## tvuong

^^ start the movie out with -25 or -20db MV then crank it up after the very first scene and you will be fine.


----------



## carp

Just so you guys know I can't even do reference on EOT and that's with 8 18" subs. I can do -2 but anything higher and it's amp clipping city. Crazy. 

I am very much amp limited but still.... this is insane.


----------



## tvuong

^^ but that was just at the very beginning of the movie, I assume?


----------



## carp

tvuong said:


> ^^ but that was just at the very beginning of the movie, I assume?


Yes, just the last few seconds of that crazy sweep at the beginning.


----------



## Hopinater

Vader424242 said:


> OK, I was going to blind-buy Edge of Tomorrow (which I almost never do), but now I'm nervous. I don't listen at reference (generally 10-15dB below), and I keep the "optimal" volume for each title, as determined by what is comfortable to my ears and (relatively) safe for the foundation, in a database. It is not uncommon for the trailer core to be recorded at a different level than the feature (different sound codecs beside), so I note that as well so that for future viewings the volume can be adjusted accordingly. But it sounds to me like in this case I would need to adjust the volume _during the film itself_. Never mind the fact that the fastest way to fry a VC is by playing back a sine wave at high volume.
> 
> Everything I have read suggests that anything less than Submersives, Orbit Shifters, and the like are in eminent danger of blowing up  My "subwoofage" only consists of dual SVS PC13 cylinders in a 3200^3 ft room. Am I stressing over nothing?


I think you are stressing over nothing. Yes the start is intense but its a sweep that changes every few seconds. Having said that if you are a guy that watches movies at or near reference then I would suggest doing what tvoung suggests and start the movie out a a lower level. In my theatre I watch everything at around -18db and that sweep was powerful even at that level. 

The rest of the movie has great bass but its nothing that will hurt your subs. Its just great low end and your SVS subs should be happy playing back the audio the movie has. 

In fact your whole system, every speaker, will be put to good use. IMO it's well worth the "blind buy". That's what I did and I'm very happy with the purchase. Just watch out for that opening, it's a doozy.


----------



## Vader424242

^^^
Thanks, Guys! I will do just that...


----------



## Fatshaft

discone said:


> If you ever gave me the honor to listen to your system I would most likely have to wear ear protection , but would love to feel that bass.


Anyone can come...I'd love to have you over...
Don't worry, I can do a demo with the .1 going only


----------



## NorthSky

I've heard of a prequel, with a 0.1 audio soundtrack (only the LFE channel).


----------



## notnyt

carp said:


> Just so you guys know I can't even do reference on EOT and that's with 8 18" subs. I can do -2 but anything higher and it's amp clipping city. Crazy.
> 
> I am very much amp limited but still.... this is insane.


I'd do it but I'm afraid for my house. I run +10db hot, and I turn on dynamic EQ normally. I'll have to see what this sounds like this weekend.


----------



## cchunter

I also just watched EOT and it was a good ride. Watched at -10 and that beginning sweep was pretty cool but my lil SVS showed no signs of stress and I run 6db's hot.


----------



## cchunter

notnyt said:


> I'd do it but I'm afraid for my house. I run +10db hot, and I turn on dynamic EQ normally. I'll have to see what this sounds like this weekend.


With that beast of a front stage I would be scared for your house too.  Very impressive notnyt!


----------



## AJ72

I hit about 105-110dB peaks during my normal playback levels. Fatshaft you're insane listening levels would have beaten me into submission. I measured a peak level of 118dB during Underworld Awakening Super Lycan roar using Omnimic. This was about the limit my Behringer EP4000 could go I think as clip lights were full on red but my Crown XLS5000 didn't bat an eyelid. I probably could watch at this level but I wouldn't expect my neighbours to put up with it. It helps to preserve my hearing I think so doesn't worry me. Anyhow watching EOT the other day I didn't notice the sound to be fatiguing during playback. I had an idea it was a good mix because of this so volume was elevated a bit more than normal probably hitting peaks around the 110-115dB mark. It wasn't until after I'd finished watching the film that I felt like I'd been at a rock concert with the ringing in the ears. This persisted until I went to bed and I noticed it was gone the next day. For me that's probably about as far as I want to push it. Fatshaft you must have some kind of robotic reinforced hearing to be able to stand 130dB+ consistently.


----------



## discone

Fatshaft said:


> Anyone can come...I'd love to have you over...
> Don't worry, I can do a demo with the .1 going only



Thanks for the offer! The farthest I've made it in to Canada is the Toronto Islands. If we ever venture farther north of the border or NE I should say for a vacation I'll be sure to PM you.


----------



## Trigen

Just watched the blu ray of TF4, and was disappointed with the magnet scene as I expected that to be the predominant LFE scene of the whole movie. Don't think it was the sub as there were other scenes which made the sub work harder. 

Overall a good loud audio mix.


----------



## Fatshaft

AJ72 said:


> I hit about 105-110dB peaks during my normal playback levels. Fatshaft you're insane listening levels would have beaten me into submission. I measured a peak level of 118dB during Underworld Awakening Super Lycan roar using Omnimic. This was about the limit my Behringer EP4000 could go I think as clip lights were full on red but my Crown XLS5000 didn't bat an eyelid. I probably could watch at this level but I wouldn't expect my neighbours to put up with it. It helps to preserve my hearing I think so doesn't worry me. Anyhow watching EOT the other day I didn't notice the sound to be fatiguing during playback. I had an idea it was a good mix because of this so volume was elevated a bit more than normal probably hitting peaks around the 110-115dB mark. It wasn't until after I'd finished watching the film that I felt like I'd been at a rock concert with the ringing in the ears. This persisted until I went to bed and I noticed it was gone the next day. For me that's probably about as far as I want to push it. Fatshaft you must have some kind of robotic reinforced hearing to be able to stand 130dB+ consistently.


AJ,

I have a feeling that my room really helps with the amount of volume one can listen too.
My room is completely sealed (sealed as in if water was poured in, I doubt it would come out of the room) and soundproofed.
I think I have some pretty decent speakers, equipment, that I'm pretty sure makes a huge difference.

A friend of mine has a Yamaha receiver with Paradigm speakers and listening to -5 (below reference) at his house drives my ears insane. It feels like my teeth are screeching and at the same time someone scraping their fingernails on a chalk board.
There's NO WAY I could listen to that kind of sound for a long time...(It was around 108DB when I measured)

I am NO EXPERT IN THE LEAST but I believe decent equipment and decent speakers make a HUGE difference.

I ALWAYS listen to movies extremely loud +10 to +15 above reference and listen to music at around -5 to -15 from reference.

Oh and I've been told by lots of "Daddies" to be careful with my hearing. 
I've had all the warnings, I've heard them all, I've seen them all and I don't care what the daddies have to say.
If I'm a D.A. for saying that, then I'm a D.A. no problem.
I've been sleeping with earplugs for over 30 years cause my ears are so sensitive. The only time I have ringing is when I go to rock concerts...not from watching a movie at my place. 

Oh and my robotic reinforced hearing is NOT. I'm just a regular shmo! 

Enjoy...life is too short


----------



## Fatshaft

discone said:


> Thanks for the offer! The farthest I've made it in to Canada is the Toronto Islands. If we ever venture farther north of the border or NE I should say for a vacation I'll be sure to PM you.


Anytime Disco...anytime.
You'd be surprised how nice Montreal is...


----------



## carp

notnyt said:


> I'd do it but I'm afraid for my house. I run +10db hot, and I turn on dynamic EQ normally. I'll have to see what this sounds like this weekend.


I run hot too, 15 db's hot from 25hz to 10hz. My master volume can only go to -17 before clipping the amp that's what I meant about only being able to go to -2 before clipping (-2 would be if the subs were flat).

*Yeah, Not, don't do it. * If you go close to reference with the subs well above 10 hot you will seriously break some **** in your house!


----------



## MKtheater

I watched it at reference with no problems. I will run the subs hot to see what happens.


----------



## newc33

Okay so I watched both EOT and Tf4. 

EOT Was a great flick. Not really one of my favorite but still really good. My favorite part of the bass in the movie was how well it was managed and the great use of dynamic range really made the bass sound accurate and life-like . I really enjoyed the sin waves at the beginning which to me made a statement that says sit back and get ready the movies starting with some authority. I think I listened to this at -14 with the subs 6-8 dbs hot. I didn't take any meassurments but will prolly do so this weekend. 

T4 was also pretty good I thought. I was not very impressed with the first half or so of the movie but it actually got pretty good as it went on. The last 30 mims was one of the sweetest high octane nothing but carnage battle scenes I've seen in a while. The audio was absolutely amazing (would love to hear with atmos) this will easily become one of my best demos of long duration. I really can't say enough about how much I enjoyed those last 30 mins.
The visuals were very nice as well. I watched with my Sony 4k and even though its only upscaled o still belive its some of the clearest most detailed picture I've seen so far. Also the color contrast was great. Also I watched this at -9 and ran the subs 9dbs hot to archive defence and my system had no problems. 

I'd definatly recomend both films to anyone


----------



## Flageborg

Ray77085 said:


> Yes indeed, yes indeed !!!! That track lacks nothing in the BASS dept !!!


But....Finding Nemo is deeper(than Cloverfield)....and lacks less than nothing in the BASS dept...? 

Finding Nemo - inside the whale scene...


----------



## Hopinater

newc33 said:


> Okay so I watched both EOT and Tf4.
> 
> EOT Was a great flick. Not really one of my favorite but still really good. My favorite part of the bass in the movie was how well it was managed and the great use of dynamic range really made the bass sound accurate and life-like . I really enjoyed the sin waves at the beginning which to me made a statement that says sit back and get ready the movies starting with some authority. I think I listened to this at -14 with the subs 6-8 dbs hot. I didn't take any meassurments but will prolly do so this weekend.
> 
> T4 was also pretty good I thought. I was not very impressed with the first half or so of the movie but it actually got pretty good as it went on. The last 30 mims was one of the sweetest high octane nothing but carnage battle scenes I've seen in a while. The audio was absolutely amazing (would love to hear with atmos) this will easily become one of my best demos of long duration. I really can't say enough about how much I enjoyed those last 30 mins.
> The visuals were very nice as well. I watched with my Sony 4k and even though its only upscaled o still belive its some of the clearest most detailed picture I've seen so far. Also the color contrast was great. Also I watched this at -9 and ran the subs 9dbs hot to archive defence and my system had no problems.
> 
> I'd definatly recomend both films to anyone


Good info regarding your impressions. T4 is the next flick I have on my list based on the reviews I've been seeing here. Kind of nice to have some good movies being released with strong bass.


----------



## AJ72

Fatshaft said:


> Anytime Disco...anytime.
> You'd be surprised how nice Montreal is...


No worries Fatshaft. Must be an incredible ride at your place come movie night (quote not related).


----------



## Ray77085

Flageborg said:


> But....Finding Nemo is deeper(than Cloverfield)....and lacks less than nothing in the BASS dept...?
> 
> Finding Nemo - inside the whale scene...


WOW !!! Had no idea that Nemo hit harder CF !! Now I have to buy that one for sure on the cheap(Amazon, etc) being that I don't see on REDBOX !! Why is it not on the 5-star list vs the 4.5 star on this thread ? Either way I will certainly give it a spin.Thanks for posting that info.


----------



## Tom Grooms

Any data on the Live Die Repeat opening sweeps? I went back 3 or 4 pages and didn't see anything,


----------



## red_5ive

NorthSky said:


> Subliminal thing, from Tom.


----------



## NorthSky

red_5ive said:


>


Good one Steve. 

___________

* Question: Do you guys find that DVDs often sound louder than their Blu-ray counterparts (same film)?


----------



## Snowmanick

Tom Grooms said:


> Any data on the Live Die Repeat opening sweeps? I went back 3 or 4 pages and didn't see anything,


The actual name of the film is Edge of Tomorrow ( EoT) and the last few pages have been filled with discussion. Graphs at Data-bass.


----------



## notnyt

Snowmanick said:


> The actual name of the film is Edge of Tomorrow ( EoT) and the last few pages have been filled with discussion. Graphs at Data-bass.


They renamed it for the non-theater release :/


----------



## Snowmanick

notnyt said:


> They renamed it for the non-theater release :/


Ok, granted the marketing department pulled a stupid move and changed it to Live Die Repeat:Edge of Tomorrow but how hard is it to figure out all the posts raving about a film called Edge of Tomorrow when you are staring at a Blu-Ray that says Live.Die.Repeat/Edge of Tomorrow on the cover, the spine, and the disc?

That said, you sir are correct. They added the slogan to the title, further ensuring the film will have a hard time finding an audience.


----------



## notnyt

Snowmanick said:


> Ok, granted the marketing department pulled a stupid move and changed it to Live Die Repeat:Edge of Tomorrow but how hard is it to figure out all the posts raving about a film called Edge of Tomorrow when you are staring at a Blu-Ray that says Live.Die.Repeat/Edge of Tomorrow on the cover, the spine, an the disc?


Yeah, he should have read the thread, agreed, I was just mentioning they named it stupidly


----------



## Snowmanick

notnyt said:


> Yeah, he should have read the thread, agreed, I was just mentioning they named it stupidly


I liked the original title of "All You Need is Kill", but I can see how that might have turned off some people. Boy did they struggle marketing this though, especially considering it is a good movie with an A list cast.


----------



## notnyt

Snowmanick said:


> I liked the original title of "All You Need is Kill", but I can see how that might have turned off some people. Boy did they struggle marketing this though, especially considering it is a good movie with an A list cast.


I saw this movie when I was traveling in SLC, Utah. There were maybe two other people in the imax theater aside from myself and my wife. Great movie. I can't wait to watch it again at home. They really screwed up the marketing, it was really enjoyable.


----------



## Tom Grooms

Thanks Trigen


----------



## AJ72

I remember the actors Tom Cruise and Emily Blunt travelling everywhere for the premieres of the film so it wasn't through lack of trying...... To promote the film.


----------



## Ray77085

I still have a smile on my face from watching the BD of Tom Cruise in Edge of Tomorrow yesterday !! That BASS sweep or whatever you want to call is surely a bass head's dream come true, although very short it is a MONSTER !! I turned the volume down the first time and increased it after a quick rewind. Wife and kid also enjoyed that sweep as we all could feel and hear the bass as it went real low !! The rest of the movie was also "great" and one that I'm proud to have in my collection. Another solid performing movie with T Cruise and strong deep bass even after the intense bass sweep!! Heck yeah, give me more !!
Although IMO EOT doesn't overtake *Oblivion* as far as the story line and visuals. Plain and simple Oblivion is just a tough movie to overtake in all aspects !! Also the overall track doesn't overtake Transformer 4 in my opinion, but very competitive !! 
If you want to show off your sub and or subs then pop in EOT with that sweep, it's guaranteed to get attention !!


----------



## Hopinater

^^ Yeah, EoT is very much a fun fun movie. I'm thinking it beats Oblivion in the bass department but for my money Oblivion beats EoT in the over all use of cool audio and sound pumping through every channel. 

Having said that, EoT is no slouch in the over all audio department either, in fact I think it's great. For instance there is a scene when a drop ship was flying (in the last third of the movie) and every channel was used masterfully to convey it's movement. I felt like it was flying right overhead. 

So I agree with you Ray. And like I said a few pages back, Cruise has been in two movies in the last year that are just plain great in the audio department. Both are good additions to any HT library.


----------



## carp

I had some non avs friends over today to watch EOT. We were joking after the movie that about not really thinking of ourselves as Tom Cruise fans yet we all seem to love almost every movie he is in. Not all of course, but he really is in a lot of very entertaining movies. 

EOT is one of the best he's ever been in.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> I still have a smile on my face from watching the BD of Tom Cruise in Edge of Tomorrow yesterday !! That BASS sweep or whatever you want to call is surely a bass head's dream come true, although very short it is a MONSTER !! I turned the volume down the first time and increased it after a quick rewind. Wife and kid also enjoyed that sweep as we all could feel and hear the bass as it went real low !! The rest of the movie was also "great" and one that I'm proud to have in my collection. Another solid performing movie with T Cruise and strong deep bass even after the intense bass sweep!! Heck yeah, give me more !!
> Although IMO EOT doesn't overtake *Oblivion* as far as the story line and visuals. Plain and simple Oblivion is just a tough movie to overtake in all aspects !! Also the overall track doesn't overtake Transformer 4 in my opinion, but very competitive !!
> If you want to show off your sub and or subs then pop in EOT with that sweep, it's guaranteed to get attention !!


Nice review Ray! I'll be looking forward to seeing, hearing, and feeling this film.  I'll most likely do the same as you and start the volume low for the start to see what happens and if I can move it up a bit I will. Nice to see the film was a fun family affair.

This could be the one to play for our annual X-mas party. So far T4 is holding that spot as any movie has to be somewhat kid friendly. Last year everyone enjoyed the new TV while watching Pacific Rim, but my little passive 8" sub could not do the film justice.. This year got the new sub, so I want to surprise everyone when the movie gets going and they are all shaking in their seats from the bass!!  With that sweep at the beginning this could be a good pick.

I do not know if you have seen Brick Mansions yet, but I watched it tonight and thought it was a fun bass movie. Some of the scenes the acting was not all that great although the audio made up for it. 


Had a little in memory of Paul Walker at the end.... I don't know if it was added for Paul or just part of the script, but I thought it was a funny and cool at the same time to see him


Spoiler



outrunning the bad guys in that mustang like he was filming a F&F movie.


----------



## discone

carp said:


> I had some non avs friends over today to watch EOT. We were joking after the movie that about not really thinking of ourselves as Tom Cruise fans yet we all seem to love almost every movie he is in. Not all of course, but he really is in a lot of very entertaining movies.
> 
> EOT is one of the best he's ever been in.



Come on don't be afraid to admit that you are a fan!  I won't tell!!  Non AVS friends? When are you going to bring them over to the Dark Side here? Your not ashamed of us are you?  It's nice to be chalking up another positive for EOT..........

I agree he does appear in a lot of good film's. I've seen most but still have missed a few like Valkyrie, Vanilla Sky, ect. I'll be waiting to see how Mission Impossible 5 does when it's released next year.


----------



## ambesolman

discone said:


> Come on don't be afraid to admit that you are a fan!  I won't tell!!  Non AVS friends? When are you going to bring them over to the Dark Side here? Your not ashamed of us are you?  It's nice to be chalking up another positive for EOT..........
> 
> 
> 
> I agree he does appear in a lot of good film's. I've seen most but still have missed a few like Valkyrie, Vanilla Sky, ect. I'll be waiting to see how Mission Impossible 5 does when it's released next year.



Valkyrie was ok, not sure if I saw vanilla sky. May be thinking Eyes Wide Shut which was awful.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Nice review Ray! I'll be looking forward to seeing, hearing, and feeling this film.  I'll most likely do the same as you and start the volume low for the start to see what happens and if I can move it up a bit I will. Nice to see the film was a fun family affair.
> 
> This could be the one to play for our annual X-mas party. So far T4 is holding that spot as any movie has to be somewhat kid friendly. Last year everyone enjoyed the new TV while watching Pacific Rim, but my little passive 8" sub could not do the film justice.. This year got the new sub, so I want to surprise everyone when the movie gets going and they are all shaking in their seats from the bass!!  With that sweep at the beginning this could be a good pick.
> 
> I do not know if you have seen Brick Mansions yet, but I watched it tonight and thought it was a fun bass movie. Some of the scenes the acting was not all that great although the audio made up for it.
> 
> 
> Had a little in memory of Paul Walker at the end.... I don't know if it was added for Paul or just part of the script, but I thought it was a funny and cool at the same time to see him
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> outrunning the bad guys in that mustang like he was filming a F&F movie.


Discone thanks for your comments !! I will venture to say you and your family will enjoy EOT or TF4 as both are just pure awesomeness in the bass dept !!  By all means with EOT start close to your normal listening volume, then rewind and then increase. That will be the best bet !! 
Happy belated congrats on your subwoofer , as I'm sure it's a huge step up from what you had ! If you decide on EOT at your Christmas party then you will certainly give that sub at work out and bring smiles all at the same time !!  

Thanks for the info on *Brick Mansions* and I will put it on the movie to watch list . I liked Paul W and thought he was a decent actor. It's a shame that he died so young.  He reminds me of my old high school buddy's . (LOL) 
OK I did a revist today with TF4 with that Dolby Atmos track engaged and the "WOW" factor hit once again !! Plenty of onscreen action with tons of bass. I can't wait for the next D Atmos track and hopefully it will sound the same as TF4. I will have to give the nod to the 7.1 Atmos track over the 5.1 discrete track, although very close. The bass slams on both tracks and with no difference !!
Anyway Godzilla 2014 should arrive at Redbox soon and I'll put that one on the movie to watch list as well.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> Discone thanks for your comments !! I will venture to say you and your family will enjoy EOT or TF4 as both are just pure awesomeness in the bass dept !!  By all means with EOT start close to your normal listening volume, then rewind and then increase. That will be the best bet !!
> Happy belated congrats on your subwoofer , as I'm sure it's a huge step up from what you had ! If you decide on EOT at your Christmas party then you will certainly give that sub at work out and bring smiles all at the same time !!
> 
> Thanks for the info on *Brick Mansions* and I will put it on the movie to watch list . I liked Paul W and thought he was a decent actor. It's a shame that he died so young.  He reminds me of my old high school buddy's . (LOL)
> OK I did a revist today with TF4 with that Dolby Atmos track engaged and the "WOW" factor hit once again !! Plenty of onscreen action with tons of bass. I can't wait for the next D Atmos track and hopefully it will sound the same as TF4. I will have to give the nod to the 7.1 Atmos track over the 5.1 discrete track, although very close. The bass slams on both tracks and with no difference !!
> Anyway Godzilla 2014 should arrive at Redbox soon and I'll put that one on the movie to watch list as well.


YW! Thanks for the belated congrats on my new sub!! I never knew that bass could be this good or I'm sure even better. I'm a little late to the party, but will enjoy until the last beat!

Glad to hear you did not miss much in bass sound while playing the 5.1 vs 7.1 Atmos. Yes I've been waiting for Netflix to get Godzilla and it's set for release the 15th. I hope I get it quick like they did for me with TF4.  I will be looking out for your thought's on it once you see it. So far your take's on most of the movie's I've seen have been spot on. Keep them coming!!


----------



## discone

ambesolman said:


> Valkyrie was ok, not sure if I saw vanilla sky. May be thinking Eyes Wide Shut which was awful.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still



Cool I'll give Valkyrie a try. You mention it was ok is that for the movie and bass together? I do not remember seeing this in the list.


----------



## ambesolman

discone said:


> Cool I'll give Valkyrie a try. You mention it was ok is that for the movie and bass together? I do not remember seeing this in the list.



Movie, don't remember the bass. That might not be a good thing as it didn't amaze me enough to imprint into my memory I guess


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## wth718

discone said:


> Cool I'll give Valkyrie a try. You mention it was ok is that for the movie and bass together? I do not remember seeing this in the list.





ambesolman said:


> Movie, don't remember the bass. That might not be a good thing as it didn't amaze me enough to imprint into my memory I guess
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Bass in Valkyrie is great! Movie? Meh to me, but that's only one man's opinion. It was widely panned for Cruise's American accent as an officer in Hitler's army.


----------



## Flageborg

Is this stupid...or STUPID ?!!! 

End of Tomorrow - Chapter 1, no...not really.....the movie has not even started when these STUPID low "one-note-bass" frequencies enters your room.....


----------



## wth718

Flageborg said:


> Is this stupid...or STUPID ?!!!
> 
> End of Tomorrow - Chapter 1, no...not really.....the movie has not even started when these STUPID low "one-note-bass" frequencies enters your room.....


There's been plenty of discussion about this both in this thread and in one in the DIY forum. Some people love it and see it as demo-worthy. I see it as just a series of sine waves, like you'd hear using a tone generator or REW. Not very impressed, personally.


----------



## discone

ambesolman said:


> Movie, don't remember the bass. That might not be a good thing as it didn't amaze me enough to imprint into my memory I guess
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Understood! Yes if it did not stick then it may have not have been that good of a memory for you to remember!! Thanks.


----------



## discone

wth718 said:


> Bass in Valkyrie is great! Movie? Meh to me, but that's only one man's opinion. It was widely panned for Cruise's American accent as an officer in Hitler's army.



Yes thanks for your opinion!  As always I enjoy reading all thoughts on movies as it gives me different perspectives. With these I can also see things that I may have missed or not understood based on my own little world view!! 

I'm going to give it a go for the bass as I have seen worse for the love of bass. You would have thought he could try to sound a little more German I'll have to see when I get the chance to view it.


----------



## MKtheater

wth718 said:


> There's been plenty of discussion about this both in this thread and in one in the DIY forum. Some people love it and see it as demo-worthy. I see it as just a series of sine waves, like you'd hear using a tone generator or REW. Not very impressed, personally.



We complain that we have movies with no bass and then get a intro that kills and we still complain? Maybe they should have filtered this movie and people would be happy? I am confused.


----------



## wth718

MKtheater said:


> We complain that we have movies with no bass and then get a intro that kills and we still complain? Maybe they should have filtered this movie and people would be happy? I am confused.


What's to be confused about? You've never heard me arguing for filtered bass or louder bass at the expense of extension. But THIS bass, at THIS moment, in THIS movie was pointless to me. I also stated why I didn't like it--just sine waves connected to no action on the screen. So, no, IMO it's nothing I'd ever demo to someone. I could pull up REW and demo the same thing.


----------



## MKtheater

wth718 said:


> What's to be confused about? You've never heard me arguing for filtered bass or louder bass at the expense of extension. But THIS bass, at THIS moment, in THIS movie was pointless to me. I also stated why I didn't like it--just sine waves connected to no action on the screen. So, no, IMO it's nothing I'd ever demo to someone. I could pull up REW and demo the same thing.



I was joking, not really confused. To me the beginning was showing a sense of weight and doom introducing and end of the world film, just my thoughts as that is what I felt. There are many scenes in the film that have weight without massive bass effects and just feels right. I love this type of bass and when there are big blasts it still delivers. You can easily tell a difference between a bass fest and a low end supported bass fest in my room. I guess I am used to it.


----------



## wth718

MKtheater said:


> I was joking, not really confused. To me the beginning was showing a sense of weight and doom introducing and end of the world film, just my thoughts as that is what I felt. There are many scenes in the film that have weight without massive bass effects and just feels right. I love this type of bass and when there are big blasts it still delivers. You can easily tell a difference between a bass fest and a low end supported bass fest in my room. I guess I am used to it.


Ok, I guess my joke meter is on the fritz. 

I did love the bass in the rest of the movie. I'm curious to see a measurement of the scene where Cruise is underwater near the end. Had a really nice weight to that. 

We can agree to disagree on the opening bass--I'm sure we agree on 95% of bass in general.


----------



## MKtheater

wth718 said:


> Ok, I guess my joke meter is on the fritz.
> 
> I did love the bass in the rest of the movie. I'm curious to see a measurement of the scene where Cruise is underwater near the end. Had a really nice weight to that.
> 
> We can agree to disagree on the opening bass--I'm sure we agree on 95% of bass in general.



Well, the opening scene at least told me this film is going to have bass which is a good thing, and low to boot. The server room scene in pulse is like a sine wave and server rooms have bass? No, it was giving us a sense of doom coming.


----------



## wth718

MKtheater said:


> Well, the opening scene at least told me this film is going to have bass which is a good thing, and low to boot. The server room scene in pulse is like a sine wave and server rooms have bass? No, it was giving us a sense of doom coming.


To me, the differences are two-fold. One the bass in Pulse's Server Room scene was more complex that a sine way. It just had more going on. Secondly, it was definitely tied to what was going on on-screen. As each pulse occurred, there was a visual cue to go with it--the room looked like it was expanding/contracting. Not to mention that there was context to it--there was plenty of bass whenever that "entity" was around, and the same effect was occurring when she first got off the elevator (hope I'm remember that part right), just at a much lower level.

EOT, on the other hand was....opening credits, music, sine wave, sine wave, sine wave, movie begins. It just didn't work for me.

Now that I think about it, at the start of Cloverfield, before anything appears on-screen, you hear the heavy footfalls of the creature. That worked for me. Why? Cuz it was clear what the sound was and it was directly tied to what was coming and what you knew about the film. You know it's about a giant monster and you hear sound that one would hear if the you were on the street with the monster.


----------



## MKtheater

They were showing the news of battles taking place in EoT in the beginning.


----------



## audiofan1

MKtheater said:


> Well, the opening scene at least told me this film is going to have bass which is a good thing, and low to boot. The server room scene in pulse is like a sine wave and server rooms have bass? No, it was giving us a sense of doom coming.


All though I picked up on what we are now calling the sense of doom at the beginning and while a little cool if you get that (assuming intent here) It still sounds to much like a raw sine wave and not necessarily an sound effect. IF I have to hear another movie with a bass sweep, I'm going to pull what little hair out I have left. Its so MWTIF  Time for mixers to get a little more creative or sample a less known bass effect a bit more for 2015 releases 

Disclaimer: Please take note the rest of the bass in EoT is pure reference, just tired of sweeps


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> YW! Thanks for the belated congrats on my new sub!! I never knew that bass could be this good or I'm sure even better. I'm a little late to the party, but will enjoy until the last beat!
> 
> Glad to hear you did not miss much in bass sound while playing the 5.1 vs 7.1 Atmos. Yes I've been waiting for Netflix to get Godzilla and it's set for release the 15th. I hope I get it quick like they did for me with TF4.  I will be looking out for your thought's on it once you see it. So far your take's on most of the movie's I've seen have been spot on. Keep them coming!!


YW,,,,,,
Better late than never as the saying goes !! Yep, bass and subwoofers can become addictive !! (LOL). Appears R-Box will release Godzilla on tomorrow 10/14, and I may not get to watch it until the following weekend as we will be out of town this upcoming weekend. I heard the bass was not that good, but I'm still going to give it a spin and crank it.
Same here man, I look forward to your thoughts on movies as well and appreciate you taking time to post.


----------



## mo949

audiofan1 said:


> All though I picked up on what we are now calling the sense of doom at the beginning and while a little cool if you get that (assuming intent here) It still sounds to much like a raw sine wave and not necessarily an sound effect. IF I have to hear another movie with a bass sweep, I'm going to pull what little hair out I have left. Its so MWTIF  Time for mixers to get a little more creative or sample a less known bass effect a bit more for 2015 releases
> 
> Disclaimer: Please take note the rest of the bass in EoT is pure reference, just tired of sweeps


 
This^. Lets up the game a bit


----------



## mo949

MKtheater said:


> They were showing the news of battles taking place in EoT in the beginning.


when you saw those news clips did it feel like parts of the top and bottom were missing, almost like it was too tightly framed? Then after that, I noticed lots of the face shots were missing parts of their heads and hair. Was a bit distracting at first and felt like they needed to open up the matte. Maybe its just me though.


----------



## jamesvicky

I thought that, thought my aspect ratio was screwed or something good to know it was normal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastaudio

Trigen said:


> Just watched the blu ray of TF4, and was disappointed with the magnet scene as I expected that to be the predominant LFE scene of the whole movie. Don't think it was the sub as there were other scenes which made the sub work harder.
> 
> Overall a good loud audio mix.


That magnet scene had my nearfield sub running pretty nice. I thought the effect was cool. Not as cool as MoS earth magnet thing, but still pretty darn cool.


----------



## MKtheater

I just watched a movie with the kids and MoS copied the whole terraforming device from it, Battle for Terra. It even looked the same LOL! I still liked MoS as a movie though.


----------



## mo949

jamesvicky said:


> I thought that, thought my aspect ratio was screwed or something good to know it was normal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok, looks like we aren't crazy! maybe a bit OCD if anything


----------



## MKtheater

I did not notice, still recovering from the sweep!


----------



## nube

A couple of points of note:

A sine wave is a single tone at a specific frequency. The tones in the beginning of EOT are not sine waves, but similar.

A sweep (aka bass drop) varies the frequency from either high to low or low to high (or repetition of one to the other, and so on). Bass sweeps are all over the TF4 mix.

About EOT, I think the rest of the movie's bass is excellent, even if we ignore the first minute with those super loud tones.

wth:

I'd be happy to graph any sequence in the movie if you give me timestamps. I'll post them on the DB forums.


----------



## notnyt

nube said:


> A couple of points of note:
> 
> A sine wave is a single tone at a specific frequency. The tones in the beginning of EOT are not sine waves, but similar.


Judging by the 3hd they're probably heavily clipped sine waves. But I'm sure you know this already =] Seems they overlap as well.


----------



## AJ72

I liked the first bass scene in EOT. As MK said it gives a kind of fasten your seatbelts here we go action aplenty is about to happen feel. This was in context I felt. Of course this is subjective but gratuitous as it was I liked it. Those first few bass notes, apart from the level, told me I was in for a nice ride and it didn't disappoint!


----------



## AJ72

audiofan1 said:


> All though I picked up on what we are now calling the sense of doom at the beginning and while a little cool if you get that (assuming intent here) It still sounds to much like a raw sine wave and not necessarily an sound effect. IF I have to hear another movie with a bass sweep, I'm going to pull what little hair out I have left. Its so MWTIF  Time for mixers to get a little more creative or sample a less known bass effect a bit more for 2015 releases
> 
> Disclaimer: Please take note the rest of the bass in EoT is pure reference, just tired of sweeps


C'mon Audiofan WWZ grenade scene is one of the best scenes of all time! Oblivion rope break!  As long as the sweeps aren't repetitive I'm fine with that content anytime.


----------



## NorthSky

beastaudio said:


> That magnet scene had my nearfield sub running pretty nice. I thought the effect was cool. Not as cool as *MoS* earth magnet thing, but still pretty darn cool.





MKtheater said:


> I just watched a movie with the kids and MoS copied the whole terraforming device from it, Battle for Terra. It even looked the same LOL! I still liked *MoS* as a movie though.


♦ MoS = Man of Steel?


----------



## notnyt

NorthSky said:


> ♦ MoS = Man of Steel?


Yes, was enjoyable imo.


----------



## NorthSky

*'Man of Steel' ... On Blu & in 3D*



notnyt said:


> Yes, was enjoyable imo.


Yes, I liked it too, in 3D.  ... *MoS*


----------



## audiofan1

AJ72 said:


> C'mon Audiofan WWZ grenade scene is one of the best scenes of all time! Oblivion rope break!  As long as the sweeps aren't repetitive I'm fine with that content anytime.



Yeah those are exceptions to the my new 2015 rule ! I'll admit to loving those as they come out of nowhere and make you want to rewind a few times. Ok so I like a bass sweep or two and yes I admit to looking forward to the Iron hide flip in the first Transformers but that's it enough is enough


----------



## Trigen

beastaudio said:


> That magnet scene had my nearfield sub running pretty nice. I thought the effect was cool. Not as cool as MoS earth magnet thing, but still pretty darn cool.


What I meant was I would have preferred not to have the mid frequency drone that is accompanying that scene and would rather have just the sub bass (


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> YW,,,,,,
> Better late than never as the saying goes !! Yep, bass and subwoofers can become addictive !! (LOL). Appears R-Box will release Godzilla on tomorrow 10/14, and I may not get to watch it until the following weekend as we will be out of town this upcoming weekend. I heard the bass was not that good, but I'm still going to give it a spin and crank it.
> Same here man, I look forward to your thoughts on movies as well and appreciate you taking time to post.


Yahoo! I just checked my queue and Godzilla will be shipping for today.  Look's like I know what I'll be doing tomorrow. Enjoy your trip!! I'm sure Godzilla will not mind the wait for your return.  Even if the bass is not that great I just want to turn off my brain turn up the volume and enjoy me some Godzilla.


----------



## beastaudio

Trigen said:


> What I meant was I would have preferred not to have the mid frequency drone that is accompanying that scene and would rather have just the sub bass (


----------



## Dave_6

My PB-13 Ultra did not like that opening sweep in EoT at ALL. I usually listen at -15 on my receiver but I had it at -20 as I knew to be ready for it. Had the worst port chuffing I've ever heard; sounded like the sub was shredding itself (it is ok though). On top of my entire living room and kitchen rattling themselves to pieces LOL. My old house didn't like it at all.


----------



## newc33

Dave_6 said:


> My PB-13 Ultra did not like that opening sweep in EoT at ALL. I usually listen at -15 on my receiver but I had it at -20 as I knew to be ready for it. Had the worst port chuffing I've ever heard; sounded like the sub was shredding itself (it is ok though). On top of my entire living room and kitchen rattling themselves to pieces LOL. My old house didn't like it at all.


Hmmm I'm surprised it chuffed that bad at -20. U must be running in max extension mode. I was pretty easily able to play it at -10 with my dual fvs and the Marty. I run my fvs in 2 port max extension mode so that helps quit a bit


----------



## tvuong

^^ you meant two ports max output?


----------



## Hopinater

AJ72 said:


> C'mon Audiofan WWZ grenade scene is one of the best scenes of all time! Oblivion rope break!  As long as the sweeps aren't repetitive I'm fine with that content anytime.


I'm in agreement with you on all points listed above.


----------



## newc33

Dave_6 said:


> My PB-13 Ultra did not like that opening sweep in EoT at ALL. I usually listen at -15 on my receiver but I had it at -20 as I knew to be ready for it. Had the worst port chuffing I've ever heard; sounded like the sub was shredding itself (it is ok though). On top of my entire living room and kitchen rattling themselves to pieces LOL. My old house didn't like it at all.





tvuong said:


> ^^ you meant two ports max output?



No i meant 2 ports max extension, but I can see where that would confuse some. I run them in 14hz with both ports open (18hz tune) so its the max extension when leaving both ports open.


----------



## Dave_6

Yeah I'm running mine with one port plugged.


----------



## tvuong

newc33 said:


> No i meant 2 ports max extension, but I can see where that would confuse some. I run them in 14hz with both ports open (18hz tune) so its the max extension when leaving both ports open.


2 ports open is max output mode (18hz tune- more output), 1 port open is max extension mode (12hz tune- less output)


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I recently watched Devil's Pass (aka Dyatlov Pass Incident) on Netflix HD streaming and at the 53:00 minute mark, there is a series of explosions that had some decent bass (maybe 3.5 stars). The movie streamed DD+ and I was surprised by the impact of the bass even though it was streamed! Worth the watch if you have Netflix.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Yahoo! I just checked my queue and Godzilla will be shipping for today.  Look's like I know what I'll be doing tomorrow. Enjoy your trip!! I'm sure Godzilla will not mind the wait for your return.  Even if the bass is not that great I just want to turn off my brain turn up the volume and enjoy me some Godzilla.


That's great news for you to get Godzilla for a viewing this week. I know you will post your thoughts and so in advance thanks for doing so.I'm a early riser during the weekday and that is why I like to watch movies without feeling fatigued on the weekends. 
Anyway post up bro !!!


----------



## mo949

AJ72 said:


> I liked the first bass scene in EOT. As MK said it gives a kind of fasten your seatbelts here we go action aplenty is about to happen feel. This was in context I felt. Of course this is subjective but gratuitous as it was I liked it. Those first few bass notes, apart from the level, told me I was in for a nice ride and it didn't disappoint!


You know, I couldn't figure out why it was there either, but I love the way you just put it. It was a signal to bass lovers that some heave $*@t was coming our way. nice!


----------



## coolcat4843

Anybody chart X-Men: Days of Future Past?


----------



## djbluemax1

Ugh. Just watched X-Men DoFP. Enjoyed the movie, story (miles above TF4) and action overall. The bass on the other hand, was a HUGE letdown. So many missed opportunities.


Max


----------



## beastaudio

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ This makes me sad, especially considering Xmen First Class had some great bass in it. I was hoping for a repeat performance but I guess I can just throw that one in the netflix queue and not worry about buying the disc. Not to say I would purely for the storyline, but I am at my max for the trailing 30 days and need to rest up a bit


----------



## NextLevel217

Good to know. First class was a much better film and now I know a much better sound track. I thought Dop was a huge let down. I know a bunch of people that actually went to sleep on it. And It really bored me and the girlfriend. So this is one ill pass on.


----------



## wth718

BornSlippyZ said:


> I recently watched Devil's Pass (aka Dyatlov Pass Incident) on Netflix HD streaming and at the 53:00 minute mark, there is a series of explosions that had some decent bass (maybe 3.5 stars). The movie streamed DD+ and I was surprised by the impact of the bass even though it was streamed! Worth the watch if you have Netflix.


 There's a few really good bass moments on that, actually.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

while DOFP was in fact a little slow at times..there were a few moments that seemed unfiltered to me... while most of it was around 30hz again by my ear/feel I felt (and am pretty good at guessing this by experience) there were a couple of scenes digging to low teens to lower...

but I agree overall the bass should have gone deep throughout


----------



## raynist

Brian Fineberg said:


> while DOFP was in fact a little slow at times..there were a few moments that seemed unfiltered to me... while most of it was around 30hz again by my ear/feel I felt (and am pretty good at guessing this by experience) there were a couple of scenes digging to low teens to lower...
> 
> but I agree overall the bass should have gone deep throughout


The graphs are up at data-bass and it is not filtered contrary to some preliminary report!!!!!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I knew it did. Just wish it did in more spots. Check out chapter 15. My favorite


----------



## digler84

while i love dofp for the story line and some of the action, i found the bass lacking in spots where it shouldn't have been, and while there were several moments of great surround usage i found several spots toward the beginning of the movie that almost sounded muffled or dull. great spots for some dynamic range and impact, but nothing. as far as bass....i initially watched it at a fairly low -20 because some friends were over and they (while impressed) complained about how loud we watched TF4 the previous week. one said it shook their head so much it gave them a headache. lol. anyway, i was quite disappointed with the impact at that volume. tonight i watched it again with my kids, and bumped it up to -18. quite a bit better, but still lacking in areas....i'm just expecting something huge and it falls flat.  i do want to watch it again starting at -15 (my normal starting point) and go from there for final determination. i will say, when the stadium from the trailer hits the ground at the end i was expecting a huge thud and impact....but no. so, so sad. i still like the overall movie but it could have been so much more.


----------



## red_5ive

Add me to the DOFP bass disappointed list as well. It was one of the titles I was looking forward to after adding 2 more 15" subs a couple of months ago. 

As for the film itself, I liked it much more than the first, and actually it's my favorite of all the mutant films. I was riveted just as much as when I saw it in the theater, although I would have been totally floored if the stadium scene had more bang. Talk about a missed opportunity.


----------



## audiofan1

So another mixed report movie as far as bass is concerned. I'll have to wait till next weekend and do a double header with First Class.


Till then


----------



## Brian Fineberg

IM thinking either your systemsa arent capable...or your settings are too low...

this movie was unfiltered and had great scenes...the stadium scene being one of them...

please be aware...it was a bit low in levels...so you will have to listen at slightly louder levels than your used to for the LFE anyway...sort of ala the amazing spiderman.

try bumping up your LFE 3-6db and replay those scenes youwill be pleasantly surprised


----------



## wth718

Brian Fineberg said:


> IM thinking either your systemsa arent capable...or your settings are too low...
> 
> this movie was unfiltered and had great scenes...the stadium scene being one of them...
> 
> please be aware...it was a bit low in levels...so you will have to listen at slightly louder levels than your used to for the LFE anyway...sort of ala the amazing spiderman.
> 
> try bumping up your LFE 3-6db and replay those scenes youwill be pleasantly surprised


I have a capable system and I know GPBurns (quad Submersive HPs?) does, as well. I was very disappointed with the bass content, but ran it again last night 5 dbs hot(ter than I normally run it. ) and it was definitely better. Still doesn't match the first, IMO. And one didn't need to run the first hot to get the full bandwidth effects at usable levels.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

wth718 said:


> I have a capable system and I know GPBurns (quad Submersive HPs?) does, as well. I was very disappointed with the bass content, but ran it again last night 5 dbs hot(ter than I normally run it. ) and it was definitely better. Still doesn't match the first, IMO. And one didn't need to run the first hot to get the full bandwidth effects at usable levels.


yes compared to the first its a no brainer...but lets not keep calling it a disaapointment...now godzilla or the hobbit...THOSE are for the disappointment grouping lol


----------



## wth718

Brian Fineberg said:


> yes compared to the first its a no brainer...but lets not keep calling it a disaapointment...now godzilla or the hobbit...THOSE are for the disappointment grouping lol


Agreed. The level is definitely a factor, though. I run my system hot by default, and I kept commenting during the movie how much the bass sucked--and I have Buttkickers! If extension is there, but requires you to turn it up THAT much higher to know it's there, that has to be taken into consideration, as well.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

you have buttkickers and you still werent impressed? hmm now I am a skeptic.

cause I was starting to wonder if my HAVING buttkickers was the reason i thought the bass was great and noone else did (that is until I saw the graphs to prove the bass was in fact great)


----------



## wth718

Brian Fineberg said:


> you have buttkickers and you still werent impressed? hmm now I am a skeptic.
> 
> cause I was starting to wonder if my HAVING buttkickers was the reason i thought the bass was great and noone else did (that is until I saw the graphs to prove the bass was in fact great)


Not until I ran it hot, no. Qualify great, tho. lol. Level is just as much a factor as extension. It gets 2 stars for level. That's why the first Amazing Spider-man didn't get higher scores. And that had 2 dbs more level and a lot more content down low.

But, as with all these discussions, the fun is in the debate. Everyone has subjective opinions with each.


----------



## djbluemax1

It's been mentioned in this thread numerous times, but if you have to fudge the levels THAT much to make a movie decent, then it wasn't decent as mixed. I'm one of those who doesn't tweak the LFE levels individually for each and every movie.

XMFC had great effects as-is. In comparison, at the same levels, DOFP was almost as pale as a sparkly vampire.

Oblivion (and Elysium) is an example of a soundtrack that was encoded a little softer overall but with great dynamics. At Reference, there was no need to turn the bass up hotter than the other frequency ranges to make it decent.

I stand by the opinion that DOFP was a disappointment as mixed. It may not be as bad as The Hobbit was, but it wasn't even close to what it could've/should've been.

As I said, lots of missed opportunities. The DB graphs bear this out with the 2-star levels. I suppose this could be taken as an example of the opposite of the loudness wars effect. Full range, but weak levels.


Max

P.S. it's also been mentioned before, but when folks start expounding on the greatness of a particular bass mix, it's pertinent to mention if you're running your bass hot, and by how much.


----------



## wth718

Deleted - Double post


----------



## Brian Fineberg

all fair points...and im always in for a good fiendly debate..

also I thought i shared but sorry if i didnt...i boost my LFE 6db from where Audyssey puts it...but that still has it within 1-2 db with test tones to the rest of the system


----------



## Fatshaft

I'll be watching DOFP this weekend...What should I expect then?

Keep in mind...
I'm at the very minimum +10DB hot on subs
I'm at the very minimum +10DB OVER reference with MVL.

I'm reading conflicting bass output...not even sure what to do!
I'll be watching the BD 3D version...

Just don't want top play with the settings while the movie plays.
GPBURNS? wth718?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Brian Fineberg

you are in for a honey of a treat!


----------



## wth718

Fatshaft said:


> I'll be watching DOFP this weekend...What should I expect then?
> 
> Keep in mind...
> I'm at the very minimum +10DB hot on subs
> I'm at the very minimum +10DB OVER reference with MVL.
> 
> I'm reading conflicting bass output...not even sure what to do!
> I'll be watching the BD 3D version...
> 
> Just don't want top play with the settings while the movie plays.
> GPBURNS? wth718?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Here's the thing: if you always run hot and don't change anything for this movie (like I did initially) you'll be disappointed, especially if your expectations are based on First Class. But if you bump up the sub trim even further than you normally do, you'll be happier, no doubt.


----------



## shpitz

red_5ive said:


> I don't normally go with the store exclusives, but I picked up the Best Buy exclusive of _Edge Of Tomorrow_ since it was the same price as the normal retail edition. But then I started wondering, do these exclusive versions have anything different about them, particularly the audio mix? I'd think it's the same as the retail version, but I just want to be sure.


If you have a BD drive in your computer, you can scan it with this tool: BDInfo

It'll give you a detailed report of all the playlists on disc as well as tracks (a/v/subs) available and their bitrate.


----------



## maxmercy

Fatshaft said:


> I'll be watching DOFP this weekend...What should I expect then?
> 
> Keep in mind...
> I'm at the very minimum +10DB hot on subs
> I'm at the very minimum +10DB OVER reference with MVL.
> 
> I'm reading conflicting bass output...not even sure what to do!
> I'll be watching the BD 3D version...
> 
> Just don't want top play with the settings while the movie plays.
> GPBURNS? wth718?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Does no one see a problem with the above post?

I call some BS on this. If what you say above is true, when you play the opening of Edge of Tomorrow, your subs should output >141dB at 10Hz at the MLP. Sorry, not buying this AT ALL, as no readily available SPL meter can even verify this. Show us the 140dB REW sweep and I might believe.

If you played TF4 this loud, you would have subjected yourself to over 120dB AVERAGE SPL for over 2.5hrs. Without earplugs and/or significant intoxication (alcohol or otherwise), you would have left the room in significant pain, and with irreversible damage.

JSS


----------



## Kurolicious

So, everyone turns their subs down for EOT. Now we have to turn them up for X-Men DOFP....I'm getting a headache.


----------



## Fatshaft

maxmercy said:


> Does no one see a problem with the above post?
> 
> I call some BS on this.


No problemo...you have a right to call it whatever you like...
BS. no doubt for me...Beautiful Sound...indeed!



> If what you say above is true, when you play the opening of Edge of Tomorrow, your subs should output >141dB at 10Hz at the MLP. Sorry, not buying this AT ALL, as no readily available SPL meter can even verify this.


1st: I NEVER said I played EOT at that volume! I almost blew up my subs when I first played it and commented about it in this very thread...you clearly have NOT read my warning!
BTW I can play it no problem at reference (MVL) and +10DB hot on the subs 

[/QUOTE]Show us the 140dB REW sweep and I might believe.[/QUOTE]

First of all, I NEVER said I hit 140db 
I do not have equipment to measure that high...wish I did! 
+ I have nothing to prove to you 



> If you played TF4 this loud, you would have subjected yourself to over 120dB AVERAGE SPL for over 2.5hrs.


Here you go...enjoy...please read post 18323 
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...movies-frequency-charts-459.html#post28106970
BTW, it was pure orgasmic for me at OVER 120db average 
Went to bed after the movie and HAD no problems with my ears! 



> Without earplugs and/or significant intoxication (alcohol or otherwise), you would have left the room in significant pain, and with irreversible damage.


Again, you can think and say what you like...no problemo for me! 
Watched it twice at 13DB OVER reference (MVL) subs +10DB hot 
First time I was alone and the second time with my wife and son! 
In case you don't read what I linked above, I hit over 134DB with my RatShack meter and that's the bass for sure!

Kind Regards,
Fatshaft


----------



## Ray77085

Kurolicious said:


> So, everyone turns their subs down for EOT. Now we have to turn them up for X-Men DOFP....I'm getting a headache.


So right !! (LOL) I like to set it and forget it with very few exceptions as in EOT. So with X-MEN DOFP I will give it a spin at my normal listing level and not fool with the avr settings.


----------



## digler84

i have my sub trims up at least 6db compared to where it was initially set, have what i feel is a capable system, and have had no issues with other movies and where i listen. it just seems silly to have to bump the trims more for a specific movie. i imagine you could bump the trims by and extra 10 or 15 and even Gone with the Wind would seem like a 5 star flick. either way, i would love to get what i expect out of DOFP, and i will watch it again at a higher volume, but i listened at a pretty decent volume and it just seemed to fall short. i'll let you know if louder fixes it. 

anyway, i gave godzilla a spin tonight as it finally showed up in redbox. i have to say, it had my room shaking from beginning to end and seemed pretty decent. many different types of effect from chest thump to bass sweep shakers. i have certainly heard worse, and i was expecting absolutely nothing as far as rumble when the monsters were walking around because of what some have said here...but every step was rattling the windows and walls in my house. it did have a few moments that seemed unnecessary compared to what was going on at the time, but overall i thought the bass matched what was occurring on screen. pretty decent as far as that goes, but i just didn't really care for the movie itself. kinda goofy storyline if you ask me.


----------



## GPBURNS

wth718 said:


> Agreed. The level is definitely a factor, though. I run my system hot by default, and I kept commenting during the movie how much the bass sucked--and I have Buttkickers! If extension is there, but requires you to turn it up THAT much higher to know it's there, that has to be taken into consideration, as well.


Levels are huge factor - no visceral impact until start hitting higher levels - 110+
can see the problem with latest Xmen - mid bass area especially weak - very boring track overall


On another note- got early release of The Purge: Anarchy - 
Soundtrack is really good.


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> Just don't want top play with the settings while the movie plays.
> GPBURNS? wth718?
> 
> Thanks in advance


pretty much - my routine is turn on PJ to warm up 
head up to make popcorn - grap beverage 
turn volume to "0" and hit play - no fiddling


----------



## Bassment

that's absolutely not true at all digler. 99% of movies are still horrible bass movies even if you turn your subs up 50 dB. The content has to be there. There are only a handful of movies with full bandwidth, or at least down to 20 hz ish, low SPL content, that you can turn your subs up for to make it awesome.


----------



## JustABrah

I liked dofp sure it doesn't match the last releases like TF4 or eot but it was decent, the movie was great. Only thing... It's such a cop out... They killed off Professor X and used this time machine thing to bring him back, I hate **** like this, when Jean killed him it was a big deal in the series, now they just bring him back? Maybe I'm missing something here as it's been awhile since I've watched the past xman.


----------



## Fatshaft

JustABrah said:


> I liked dofp sure it doesn't match the last releases like TF4 or eot but it was decent, the movie was great. Only thing... It's such a cop out... They killed off Professor X and used this time machine thing to bring him back, I hate **** like this, when Jean killed him it was a big deal in the series, now they just bring him back? Maybe I'm missing something here as it's been awhile since I've watched the past xman.


Here you go...


----------



## djbluemax1

JustABrah said:


> I liked dofp sure it doesn't match the last releases like TF4 or eot but it was decent, the movie was great. Only thing... It's such a cop out... They killed off Professor X and used this time machine thing to bring him back, I hate **** like this, when Jean killed him it was a big deal in the series, now they just bring him back? Maybe I'm missing something here as it's been awhile since I've watched the past xman.


They didn't use the time travel to bring Professor X back.

Obviously you never watched any of the movies through the end credits as you would have seen the numerous spoilers/sneak peeks showing that he didn't die.

FYI, most of the Marvel universe movies recently have had extra scenes in the middle of, or end of the credits, showing things like Kronos in Avengers, the Collector in Thor 2 etc.

The X-Men universe movies showed Prof X didn't die and Magneto didn't permanently lose his powers. I have no idea who they showed at the end of DOFP though.


Max

P.S. they DID of course, use the time travel retcon to bring back the dead, just not Xavier as he was never dead.


----------



## JustABrah

Wait... so he didn't die when Jean blew him up? No I haven't watched past the credits... When they hit I turn off the movie. So how did he come back then?


----------



## maxmercy

Fatshaft said:


> No problemo...you have a right to call it whatever you like...
> BS. no doubt for me...Beautiful Sound...indeed!
> 
> 1st: I NEVER said I played EOT at that volume! I almost blew up my subs when I first played it and commented about it in this very thread...you clearly have NOT read my warning!
> BTW I can play it no problem at reference (MVL) and +10DB hot on the subs


Show us the 140dB REW sweep and I might believe.[/QUOTE]

First of all, I NEVER said I hit 140db 
I do not have equipment to measure that high...wish I did! 
+ I have nothing to prove to you 

Here you go...enjoy...please read post 18323 
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...movies-frequency-charts-459.html#post28106970
BTW, it was pure orgasmic for me at OVER 120db average 
Went to bed after the movie and HAD no problems with my ears! 

Again, you can think and say what you like...no problemo for me! 
Watched it twice at 13DB OVER reference (MVL) subs +10DB hot 
First time I was alone and the second time with my wife and son! 
In case you don't read what I linked above, I hit over 134DB with my RatShack meter and that's the bass for sure!

Kind Regards,
Fatshaft [/QUOTE]

I am continually amazed by the ever-increasing capabilities of the systems (and their owner's cochleas) here. Rock On!

JSS


----------



## AJ72

I find bass levels change enough between movies for me to "tailor" the levels a bit. Example, any Transformers film I could turn down and run virtually flat and be satisfied. Then a movie like Dredd or Hellboy2 comes along and I love giving those tracks a bit more weight. Each to their own I guess. I never bump up the sub through my Preamp I adjust the level through my MIC 2200.


----------



## AJ72

Just watched Xmen DOFP. Nothing wrong with the bass in this at my place. Sure the levels were a bit lower but I adjusted to compensate for this the gain on my MIC 2200 subwoofer preamp and enjoyed the bass as it should sound with no lack of impact. There were quite a few nice moments where my subs were moving a lot of air too suggesting it went low at times. I wouldn't say it was a bass classic, but it had enough to keep me engaged and at times it went beyond that. 

I don't buy into the set and forget with the LFE channel. The levels vary so much between films. The bass in DOFP was well done and clean IMO just not as loud as others. I can compensate for this as I described above. Give me Godzilla with a completely compressed/clipped LFE channel and I'm helpless to do anything about it (although I notice on Data-Bass if you've got the tools there may well be). I would take lower levels and clean anyday over clipped and compressed with louder levels.


----------



## digler84

djbluemax1 said:


> FYI, most of the Marvel universe movies recently have had extra scenes in the middle of, or end of the credits, showing things like Kronos in Avengers
> 
> I have no idea who they showed at the end of DOFP though.
> 
> 
> Max


That actually wasn't Kronos at the end of avengers, it was Thanos. Avengers 3 will center around battling him and his infinity gauntlet that is composed of all the infinity stones that have appeared in all the marvel films. And the character they were showing at the end of DOFP was Apocolypse, the "first mutant", and a very powerful one at that. There is an xmen movie already set for them to battle him in 2018 or 19...i can't remember the date. 


and just to clarify, i was being sarcastic when i mentioned bumping up the trim to make gone with the wind a 5 star. i just don't care for fiddling with the trims from movie to movie. i wish there was some sort of standard that would determine proper levels for these awesome movies.


----------



## beastaudio

JustABrah said:


> Wait... so he didn't die when Jean blew him up? No I haven't watched past the credits... When they hit I turn off the movie. So how did he come back then?





Spoiler



He transferred his consciousness to another body. A man who appears to be bed-ridden at the time, perhaps in a Coma state until X could complete the transition. Basically his backup plan.


----------



## WayneJoy

I saw FURY at the RPX screen of my local Regal last night. Excellent sound design. Clear articulate dialog, very active surround field, and explosions you can feel. Even in the quiet dialog scenes the war is still present and you can hear gunfire and explosions at a distance from various locations.


----------



## digler84

i'm pretty interested in seeing Fury. Good to hear that it has a nice sound mix to go along with it. i'm guessing it could be a nice one for the home theater when those tanks start firing!


----------



## lefthandluke

GPBURNS said:


> pretty much - my routine is turn on PJ to warm up
> head up to make popcorn - grap beverage
> turn volume to "0" and hit play - no fiddling


 
god bless ya...!

this is how it should be...


----------



## lefthandluke

...and thanks to you , beast, for knowing when to use a "spoiler alert"


----------



## Kurolicious

With all this talk about people boosting their sub trim 5, 6, or even 10DB over reference, I don't trust any of these reviews or evaluations of bass in movies because you are artificially enhancing bass. Let the charts do the talking.


----------



## digler84

Kurolicious said:


> With all this talk about people boosting their sub trim 5, 6, or even 10DB over reference, I don't trust any of these reviews or evaluations of bass in movies because you are artificially enhancing bass. Let the charts do the talking.


so, you are saying that you run audessey and just leave the trim where it is set? I think you are the only one in this entire thread that would say that.


----------



## MKtheater

If you are comparing movies then yes, you need to run the same levels but why do we have HT's? We can adjust levels anyway we prefer. So when many say X-men sucks I say why not turn up the bass and it won't suck. Why sit through a movie when you can make it better? We are not in a cinema, we are allowed to change things. It is very easy to say hey guys, X-men was recorded lower than usual but all the bass is there, you need to turn it up like The Amazing Spiderman or something. I run all my movies lfe 5-10 dBs hot from the amp gains so if a movie becomes too loud I turn it down but I never have to turn it up.


----------



## beastaudio

Kurolicious said:


> With all this talk about people boosting their sub trim 5, 6, or even 10DB over reference, I don't trust any of these reviews or evaluations of bass in movies because you are artificially enhancing bass. Let the charts do the talking.


Last time I checked, I did like how a "Chart" sounded. Pretty sure actually that I couldn't hear the chart at all  reference is just that, a starting point for everyone to work off of. You tailor to "preference" after that. Case and point I listened to audyssey (and spent too many $$ upgrading through the ranks) for close to 3 years in my new HT before I just realized that flat in general was not for me. I go organic now, using purely room treatment to eq my space, and it is ever so delightful.


----------



## ambesolman

beastaudio said:


> Last time I checked, I did like how a "Chart" sounded. Pretty sure actually that I couldn't hear the chart at all  reference is just that, a starting point for everyone to work off of. You tailor to "preference" after that. Case and point I listened to audyssey (and spent too many $$ upgrading through the ranks) for close to 3 years in my new HT before I just realized that flat in general was not for me. I go organic now, using purely room treatment to eq my space, and it is ever so delightful.



Yeah it is


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## audiofan1

digler84 said:


> That actually wasn't Kronos at the end of avengers, it was Thanos. Avengers 3 will center around battling him and his infinity gauntlet that is composed of all the infinity stones that have appeared in all the marvel films. And the character they were showing at the end of DOFP was Apocolypse, the "first mutant", and a very powerful one at that. There is an xmen movie already set for them to battle him in 2018 or 19...i can't remember the date.
> 
> 
> and just to clarify, i was being sarcastic when i mentioned bumping up the trim to make gone with the wind a 5 star. i just don't care for fiddling with the trims from movie to movie. i wish there was some sort of standard that would determine proper levels for these awesome movies.


Notice my avatar  Apocolypse is my favorite by far


----------



## digler84

i have seen your avi a million times and truthfully never noticed. it's kinda small on my computer though. very cool indeed!


----------



## audiofan1

digler84 said:


> i have seen your avi a million times and truthfully never noticed. it's kinda small on my computer though. very cool indeed!


Check this one


----------



## Kurolicious

digler84 said:


> so, you are saying that you run audessey and just leave the trim where it is set? I think you are the only one in this entire thread that would say that.


Yes, I do and I realize that's not for everyone. It would be interesting to survey everyone to see just how many people run their calibration and just leave it flat.

And just to clarify, I never said anyone shouldn't boost their trim because we all know that's a common practice. However, if someone has their sub trim boosted say 6db over reference, watches a new movie and then posts how incredible the bass was, that's not an accurate assessment of what's actually meant to be heard.


----------



## digler84

audiofan1 said:


> Check this one


now there is no mistaking that one! nice!


----------



## digler84

Kurolicious said:


> Yes, I do and I realize that's not for everyone. It would be interesting to survey everyone to see just how many people run their calibration and just leave it flat.
> 
> And just to clarify, I never said anyone shouldn't boost their trim because we all know that's a common practice. However, if someone has their sub trim boosted say 6db over reference, watches a new movie and then posts how incredible the bass was, that's not an accurate assessment of what's actually meant to be heard.


i wasn't trying to ruffle your feathers, but it's surprising to hear that you wouldn't adjust the sub trim. that being said, to each their own....just not the norm in this particular thread since it's a bass thread. i do see your point though, but all things being constant each person would be used to what their particular system will do, and as long as everyone is using the same source material i would think the experience would be uniform from movie to movie. in other words, as long as you aren't fiddling with your trims for every movie, then you should be able to compare each movie based on how you are used to hearing your setup.


----------



## AJ72

Kurolicious said:


> Yes, I do and I realize that's not for everyone. It would be interesting to survey everyone to see just how many people run their calibration and just leave it flat.
> 
> And just to clarify, I never said anyone shouldn't boost their trim because we all know that's a common practice. However, if someone has their sub trim boosted say 6db over reference, watches a new movie and then posts how incredible the bass was, that's not an accurate assessment of what's actually meant to be heard.


What's inaccurate about increasing volume? Only we're talking the LFE channel here. All films have different levels as previously discussed. If I increase the levels to suit it's not altering the bass signal just amplifying the content.


----------



## Fatshaft

Kurolicious said:


> if someone has their sub trim boosted say 6db over reference, watches a new movie and then posts how incredible the bass was, that's not an accurate assessment of what's actually meant to be heard.


It's the complete opposite for me!
If someone here says (here being the keyword) this/that movie has awesome bass, then I know that movie has an enormous amount of bass (how many DB's over reference is irrelevant!)


----------



## wkingincharge

X-men DOFP was a not as hard hitting as first class but still had some great bass moments and was a distortion free soundtrack overall for me.I only turned the overall volume level up 1 notch basically like the first spiderman reboot to get the desired results.


----------



## Toe

Winter Soldier was a fantastic audio track and definitely the best of the bunch of this seasons releases that I have watched so far. This track really puts the clipping/compression in Godzilla and T4 into proper context along with the lacking extension. I still enjoyed Godzilla and really enjoyed T4 bass/audio, but there is no question that WS is a clear step above those in general in dynamics, extension and is just the type of track you want to keep turning up because it sounds so good, clean and dynamic. I understand Maxmercy's comments better now about how fatiguing something like T4 or Into Darkness is in comparison to something like WS. WS reminded me of the audio on Three Musketeers to some degree which is also a track (to my ears at least) that is very dynamic, clean, mixed very well and with full range LFE support. 

Also revisited Troll Hunter which is a really fun audio track/LFE movie!


----------



## discone

Toe,

Was this the 2011 version of Three Musketeers?


----------



## Toe

discone said:


> Toe,
> 
> Was this the 2011 version of Three Musketeers?


Yes. Have you heard it? Fantastic all around audio with hard hitting unfiltered LFE and just great sound design and mixing all around. It's another track that you want to just keep turning up like WS because it sounds so clean and dynamic IMO.

Edit: Great 3d as well, especially for live action!


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> That's great news for you to get Godzilla for a viewing this week. I know you will post your thoughts and so in advance thanks for doing so.I'm a early riser during the weekday and that is why I like to watch movies without feeling fatigued on the weekends.
> Anyway post up bro !!!


Yes I feel ya! I'm also a early riser usually before the roster even crows. My hours at work are always changing like Wendsday we got put on 12's 6 days a week and 8 on Sunday. That means I watch movies when I can and hope to stay awake. (LOL)

I did get to watch Godzilla and stayed awake! Overall I enjoyed the movie and it was a fun visit back in time. Yes the story could have been a bit better, but that is not why I watched. I wanted some monster brawling and I did get that although IMO not enough. I hope they are thinking of a sequel. 

Now to the sound. IMO which seems to be about the same as some others it could have been better. Not that it was bad as they did use the surrounds and a few times I felt the rumble of bass. The action on the screen and being these are huge monsters like Cloverfield there should have been more bass and more shaking of our seats.

I hope your viewing of this film is a good one and look forward to your take.


----------



## discone

Toe said:


> Yes. Have you heard it? Fantastic all around audio with hard hitting unfiltered LFE and just great sound design and mixing all around. It's another track that you want to just keep turning up like WS because it sounds so clean and dynamic IMO.


Thanks for the reply!

No I have not seen it since I upgraded so now I'll add it to my queue. I remember seeing it back then and enjoyed it. Now hope to enjoy it even more.


----------



## drewTT

Watched Godzilla. Seemed like the bass was filtered. Didn't sound very clean either.


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> Yes. Have you heard it? Fantastic all around audio with hard hitting unfiltered LFE and just great sound design and mixing all around. It's another track that you want to just keep turning up like WS because it sounds so clean and dynamic IMO.
> 
> Edit: Great 3d as well, especially for live action!


Oh wow, thanks for the recommendation Toe, Three Musketeers were not even on my radar. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Hopinater

I watched Finding Nemo last night for the first time since upgrading to dual XV15s. That movie really does have some good bass and not just the scene where Darla is tapping on the fish tank. Good subs make a world of difference.


----------



## JustABrah

Hopinater said:


> I watched Finding Nemo last night for the first time since upgrading to dual XV15s. That movie really does have some good bass and not just the scene where Darla is tapping on the fish tank. Good subs make a world of difference.


What subs did you have before?


----------



## Fatshaft

Watched X-Men Days of future past in 3D last night:

I completely loved it...Major thumbs up for me! 
I thought the sound was fantastic..it rumbled where it's supposed too!
No complaints audio wise from me.

I have to say that I have found my best 3D scene ever. :kiss:
The kitchen scene when QuickSilver? slows everything down is the best 3D I have ever experienced in a movie!
I can't believe how well the 3D was executed!!! 
It is now my favorite 3D scene to demo 

Oh and the overall 3D is Excellent!

Carry on...


----------



## JustABrah

Even though I'm buying Blu Rays in 3D for some reason, I have a hard time watching it in 3D it makes me feel weird, are you guys able to watch it fine?


----------



## Vader424242

discone said:


> I did get to watch Godzilla and stayed awake! Overall I enjoyed the movie and it was a fun visit back in time. Yes the story could have been a bit better, but that is not why I watched. I wanted some monster brawling and I did get that although IMO not enough. I hope they are thinking of a sequel.


You are in luck, discone... The sequel will hit around 2018 (I think), as Gareth Edwards is going to make his Star Wars spinoff film first. At this point, all that we know was teased at ComicCon. The trailer that was shown suggested that Godzilla will be faced with three classic monsters: Mothra, Rodan, and King Ghidorah... "Let them fight."


----------



## Hopinater

JustABrah said:


> What subs did you have before?


Infinity Alpha 1200. It wasn't a bad sub but it certainly didn't dig very deep and for a 500 watt amp is sure acted pretty weak at times.


----------



## raynist

Fatshaft said:


> Watched X-Men Days of future past in 3D last night:
> 
> I completely loved it...Major thumbs up for me!
> I thought the sound was fantastic..it rumbled where it's supposed too!
> No complaints audio wise from me.
> 
> I have to say that I have found my best 3D scene ever. :kiss:
> The kitchen scene when QuickSilver? slows everything down is the best 3D I have ever experienced in a movie!
> I can't believe how well the 3D was executed!!!
> It is now my favorite 3D scene to demo
> 
> Oh and the overall 3D is Excellent!
> 
> Carry on...


I thought the bass was fantastic also!

I always buy the 3D versions of films but haven't watched one in over a year. I am going to have to try this scene!!!


----------



## dominguez1

I watched dofp last night, and thought the bass was excellent! I didnt find it lacking at all like others had...I can potentially see how it could have used more punch, but thought the ulf was done nicely. I normally run 6-7db hot with dynamic eq. I took others suggestions and ran it even hotter (10-11db), but quickly went back to my normal setting as I thought it was overpowering the mix.


----------



## audiofan1

Fatshaft said:


> Watched X-Men Days of future past in 3D last night:
> 
> I completely loved it...Major thumbs up for me!
> I thought the sound was fantastic..it rumbled where it's supposed too!
> No complaints audio wise from me.
> 
> I have to say that I have found my best 3D scene ever. :kiss:
> The kitchen scene when QuickSilver? slows everything down is the best 3D I have ever experienced in a movie!
> I can't believe how well the 3D was executed!!!
> It is now my favorite 3D scene to demo
> 
> Oh and the overall 3D is Excellent!
> 
> Carry on...





raynist said:


> I thought the bass was fantastic also!
> 
> I always buy the 3D versions of films but haven't watched one in over a year. I am going to have to try this scene!!!





dominguez1 said:


> I watched dofp last night, and thought the bass was excellent! I didnt find it lacking at all like others had...I can potentially see how it could have used more punch, but thought the ulf was done nicely. I normally run 6-7db hot with dynamic eq. I took others suggestions and ran it even hotter (10-11db), but quickly went back to my normal setting as I thought it was overpowering the mix.



Finally ! I was on the fence on a buy for this but now I'm pumped for this one for next Saturday


----------



## red_5ive

I was amongst those who weren't satisfied with the bass in DOFP, but after picking up a new SPL and recalibrating, my second viewing was FAR more satisfying. I recalibrated everything to 75db and spent some additional time level matching and fine tuning my subs, and then set each +3db hot, cranked it and low and behold there's LFE I didn't notice before. The stadium scene in particular rattled the walls and shook the couch more than I remember, although I still thought the scene could have more rumble. In any case, I change my previous stance from disappointed to satisfied.


----------



## discone

Vader424242 said:


> You are in luck, discone... The sequel will hit around 2018 (I think), as Gareth Edwards is going to make his Star Wars spinoff film first. At this point, all that we know was teased at ComicCon. The trailer that was shown suggested that Godzilla will be faced with three classic monsters: Mothra, Rodan, and King Ghidorah... "Let them fight."



That's great! Thank you for the heads up!  I'll be keeping an eye out for this for sure.


----------



## discone

red_5ive said:


> I was amongst those who weren't satisfied with the bass in DOFP, but after picking up a new SPL and recalibrating, my second viewing was FAR more satisfying. I recalibrated everything to 75db and spent some additional time level matching and fine tuning my subs, and then set each +3db hot, cranked it and low and behold there's LFE I didn't notice before. The stadium scene in particular rattled the walls and shook the couch more than I remember, although I still thought the scene could have more rumble. In any case, I change my previous stance from disappointed to satisfied.


Nice to hear the second viewing changed your view!  

I've been watching the reviews trying to gauge the sound for this movie. From the previews I've seen it looked like it should of had great audio. I have yet to revisit First Class to see how that sounds.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Fatshaft said:


> Watched X-Men Days of future past in 3D last night:
> 
> I completely loved it...Major thumbs up for me!
> I thought the sound was fantastic..it rumbled where it's supposed too!
> No complaints audio wise from me.
> 
> I have to say that I have found my best 3D scene ever. :kiss:
> The kitchen scene when QuickSilver? slows everything down is the best 3D I have ever experienced in a movie!
> I can't believe how well the 3D was executed!!!
> It is now my favorite 3D scene to demo
> 
> Oh and the overall 3D is Excellent!
> 
> Carry on...


 My wife and I love the X-Men series. XMFC is one of my favorite movies, I am hoping I like XMDOFP just as much. As you said bass in the right places was how I felt about XMFC. The boat anchor, the Russian mig jet fly by stuff like that bass all in the right places. I bought the movie and have been unable to watch it. We are going on a Toys for Tots ride today on the Harley, but when I get home, I am running that movie balls out!! Philadelphia Eagles have the bye week, so no football today.



Thought I would share that Prometheus 2 is in the works. Along with X-Men Apocalypse! Yehaw!! 
http://moviepilot.com/movies/512281-prometheus-2?lt_source=external,manual

http://moviepilot.com/movies/1194267-x-men-apocalypse?lt_source=external,manual

--


----------



## red_5ive

discone said:


> Nice to hear the second viewing changed your view!
> 
> I've been watching the reviews trying to gauge the sound for this movie. From the previews I've seen it looked like it should of had great audio. I have yet to revisit First Class to see how that sounds.


I'vr been meaning to revisit First Class as well. It has been a while since I last watched it, and I don't recall it being very "bassy". Things have changed significantly with my setup in the bass category since then, so I'm looking forward to another viewing. But it won't happen today. It's almost time for football. /goofy


----------



## Nick666

I just started watching How to train your dragon 2 , and whoaaa they changed the bass in the 20th century fox intro, hahaha,


----------



## Toe

Nick666 said:


> I just started watching How to train your dragon 2 , and whoaaa they changed the bass in the 20th century fox intro, hahaha,


 
Blu ray or digital rip?


----------



## mogrub

So I finally picked up EOT yesterday and plan to spin it tonight. But last night I had 5 spare minutes right before bed, so I ran upstairs and dropped it in real quick to hear that opening bass sweep everyones been taking about. It lived up to expectations. Pure bass heaven on dual SVS cylinders. I was actually surprised how clean it was. On the first pass I had the volume tamped down down to make sure I didn't blow anything, so I started cranking it up higher and higher. Fantastic.

After a few sweeps, I'm sitting there giggling like a kid, and my wife suddenly appears in the room, hands on her hips, and asks what the frack I'm doing. Feeling like I just got caught with my hand in the cookie jar, I say, "Um, I was listening to bass sweeps from that new movie I told you about." Long pause. Play it for me, she says, and sits down. Surprised at this, I happily oblige, and let it rip at near reference.

After the room quits shaking, she looks at me and says, "That was awesome." I'd expected her to yawn, or say guys are such dorks, or whatever, but nothing like this. So I say, "You're kidding me, right? You're just messing with me." But she says, "No, I love bass like that. It was AWESOME." I nearly fell out of my chair.

True freaking story. Wife is a bass head. She'll probably "make me" play EOT tonight. Unbelievable.


----------



## Nick666

Toe said:


> Blu ray or digital rip?


bluray


----------



## Okv

Toe said:


> W
> ...
> Also revisited Troll Hunter which is a really fun audio track/LFE movie!


Nice and surprising to see foreigners liking this one, as it is actually very "local" on more ways than the locations showing the mountains I have climbed several times. 

Norwegian films tend to have excellent audio, I don't know why, just an observation.


----------



## Toe

Nick666 said:


> bluray


 
Nice! Any other impressions of the LFE from what you have watched? This is my most anticipated release for LFE/3d and movie itself going off how awesome part 1 is in all these areas!


----------



## Fatshaft

Toe said:


> Nice! Any other impressions of the LFE from what you have watched? This is my most anticipated release for LFE/3d and movie itself going off how awesome part 1 is in all these areas!


I'm watching the Bluray disc of "How To Train Your Dragon 2" in 3D tonight and will let you know my overall impressions !

I will be playing it "stupid loud" at my place... (what?) 
Can't wait 

Both my wife and I are eager to watch this tonight:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mrkazador

Be prepared to be disappointed with HTTYD 2. Rolls off at 20hz and there isn't any loud lfe scenes.


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> I'm watching the Bluray disc of "How To Train Your Dragon 2" in 3D tonight and will let you know my overall impressions !
> 
> I will be playing it "stupid loud" at my place... (what?)
> Can't wait
> 
> Both my wife and I are eager to watch this tonight:kiss::kiss::kiss:


Looking forward to it! Enjoy!


----------



## Toe

Mrkazador said:


> Be prepared to be disappointed with HTTYD 2. Rolls off after 20hz and there isn't any loud lfe scenes.


Is this based off watching the blu ray? Rolls off at 20hz from measurements or is this a subjective impression? 

Thanks


----------



## Mrkazador

lossy dts measurements, I hope I'm wrong though but usually not


----------



## wth718

Mrkazador said:


> lossy dts measurements, I hope I'm wrong though but usually not


Just scanned through it and got the same impression, but hoped i was wrong because i want playing it very loud. Sigh. This was the release i was most looking forward to.


----------



## WayneJoy

I saw HTTYD2 in IMAX and it was overall very quiet for an IMAX film.


----------



## Hopinater

This is all very disappointing news regarding HTTYD2, I was really hoping it was going to be great. Why would anyone release a movie about dragons and kill the bass in it? If there was ever a subject that allowed for great LFE it would have to be dragons. Sad.


----------



## Trigen

mogrub said:


> So I finally picked up EOT yesterday and plan to spin it tonight. But last night I had 5 spare minutes right before bed, so I ran upstairs and dropped it in real quick to hear that opening bass sweep everyones been taking about. It lived up to expectations. Pure bass heaven on dual SVS cylinders. I was actually surprised how clean it was. On the first pass I had the volume tamped down down to make sure I didn't blow anything, so I started cranking it up higher and higher. Fantastic.
> 
> After a few sweeps, I'm sitting there giggling like a kid, and my wife suddenly appears in the room, hands on her hips, and asks what the frack I'm doing. Feeling like I just got caught with my hand in the cookie jar, I say, "Um, I was listening to bass sweeps from that new movie I told you about." Long pause. Play it for me, she says, and sits down. Surprised at this, I happily oblige, and let it rip at near reference.
> 
> After the room quits shaking, she looks at me and says, "That was awesome." I'd expected her to yawn, or say guys are such dorks, or whatever, but nothing like this. So I say, "You're kidding me, right? You're just messing with me." But she says, "No, I love bass like that. It was AWESOME." I nearly fell out of my chair.
> 
> True freaking story. Wife is a bass head. She'll probably "make me" play EOT tonight. Unbelievable.


Nice. What sub woofer do you have? You must have things firmly secured in your viewing room.


----------



## GPBURNS

Toe said:


> Winter Soldier was a fantastic audio track and definitely the best of the bunch of this seasons releases that I have watched so far. This track really puts the clipping/compression in Godzilla and T4 into proper context along with the lacking extension. I still enjoyed Godzilla and really enjoyed T4 bass/audio, but there is no question that WS is a clear step above those in general in dynamics, extension and is just the type of track you want to keep turning up because it sounds so good, clean and dynamic. I understand Maxmercy's comments better now about how fatiguing something like T4 or Into Darkness is in comparison to something like WS. WS reminded me of the audio on Three Musketeers to some degree which is also a track (to my ears at least) that is very dynamic, clean, mixed very well and with full range LFE support.
> 
> Also revisited Troll Hunter which is a really fun audio track/LFE movie!


Fully Agree on Winter Soldier - amazing all around 
Troll Hunter lot of fun too
will have to check out Three Musketeers - I like Paul W.S. Anderson flics and having Jovovich does not hurt


----------



## buddhamus

Mrkazador said:


> lossy dts measurements, I hope I'm wrong though but usually not


So sooo soooo very disapointed ................part one was literally was one of the best bass flicks ever made and now I hear the 2nd has been filtered .

Did Randy Thom have any say in this?...I thought I saw his name as one of the sound designers or something .

Words, cannot express how disapointed I am right now


----------



## raynist

buddhamus said:


> So sooo soooo very disapointed ................part one was literally was one of the best bass flicks ever made and now I hear the 2nd has been filtered .
> 
> Did Randy Thom have any say in this?...I thought I saw his name as one of the sound designers or something .
> 
> Words, cannot express how disapointed I am right now


It was said that Xmen DOFP didnt have bass too before we saw any graphs. I am still holding out hope!


----------



## Fatshaft

Just finished watching HTTYD 2 in 3D...









I listened to it VERY loud and could've gone louder cause it did not feel loud. 
The bass...very disappointing! Couple of rumble spots and all of it at the end...nothing to brag about on this one.
So disappointed 

The movie was really good and well thought out.
If I re-watch it...I will put my subs 40DB hot

I feel like this now...









ON the next movie with lots of bass (don't know which one)


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> Fully Agree on Winter Soldier - amazing all around
> Troll Hunter lot of fun too
> will have to check out Three Musketeers - I like Paul W.S. Anderson flics and having Jovovich does not hurt


I'm sure you will love Three Musketeers for audio!


----------



## mogrub

Trigen said:


> Nice. What sub woofer do you have? You must have things firmly secured in your viewing room.


We've got PB12 NSD's, and yup things are pretty secure. Had to tighten down all the HVAC vents a few months ago during U-571. They were rattling bad. 

Since then, the only thing that happens sometimes is a refreshing adult beverage might spill a little. :-0


----------



## wth718

So, so, so disappointed. Pretty awful bass, considering expectations. So many opportunities lost. Does it seem like Randy Thom has mailed it in recently? The Croods was the last one i recall him doing and that was disappointing, too.

I also stand by my assessment of DOFP. Go back and watch First Class and then tell me how good DOFP was.


----------



## Toe

Say it isn't so Fatshaft!    Man, I was SO looking forward to this release!  Thanks for the report. Was the 3d good at least?


----------



## MKtheater

I liked DOFP! I watch most movies at 8-10 dBs hot and this one had lots of deep stuff. The sweep was one of the deepest ever! Great movie and great overall sound, I love it! IMHO much better than TF4. I liked the overall sound better than EoT as well. First class had louder bass but this one felt more dynamic. Let's put it this way, all the x-men had awesome bass.


----------



## berstuck

HTTYD2 has a craptastic soundtrack. I was extremely disappointed. It seeemed like every scene that should have had some bass, had almost none. Then at the very end, when the tusk hits the ground you get the biggest bass blast in the movie(still lackluster though). Didn't make any sense. Just like to reiterate also what everyone else is saying here, DOFP was the exact opposite. Great soundtrack, and even more importantly great movie.


----------



## discone

red_5ive said:


> I'vr been meaning to revisit First Class as well. It has been a while since I last watched it, and I don't recall it being very "bassy". Things have changed significantly with my setup in the bass category since then, so I'm looking forward to another viewing. But it won't happen today. It's almost time for football. /goofy


Yes the same with me as my old system did not do First Class justice! I've heard it has good bass. Since I've upgraded and found this thread I've been trying to revisit the films on the list here. It is going to take awhile to do that though because *New Releases* come first. 

I will admit to bumping a few up in my queue if it fits an upcoming release like when The Amazing Spider Man 2 was coming out I revisited Part 1.


----------



## Fatshaft

Toe said:


> Say it isn't so Fatshaft!    Man, I was SO looking forward to this release!  Thanks for the report. Was the 3d good at least?


Me too I was looking forward to it 
As for the 3D well...it's animation so yes it looks great !


----------



## JustABrah

**** son... Cinemanow now has DTS-HD audio... Crap my avr doesn't support audio return from my tv, has anyone tested it out vs blu Ray?


----------



## saprano

Are there any charts for Ratatouille? i was watching it last night and a few scenes made me jump! The shotgun scene where the old lady is shooting the rats, the lighting scene, and the scene when linguini slaps his chest because the rat keeping biting him.


----------



## mo949

^ I have that one on my list to watch in 3D. You've got me more excited about it for sure


----------



## Mrkazador

There you go



Mrkazador said:


> Here is the lightning scene in ratatouille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the first shotgun blasts


----------



## Hopinater

saprano said:


> Are there any charts for Ratatouille? i was watching it last night and a few scenes made me jump! The shotgun scene where the old lady is shooting the rats, the lighting scene, and the scene when linguini slaps his chest because the rat keeping biting him.


Yes that shotgun scene was pretty good now that you bring it up. I watched this after upgrading my system and was caught off guard when she let loose with that gun. Good call.


----------



## drewTT

The shotgun and lightning scenes are awesome. Definitely made me jump the first time around. Ratatouille has one of the best overall soundtracks out there.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Yes I feel ya! I'm also a early riser usually before the roster even crows. My hours at work are always changing like Wendsday we got put on 12's 6 days a week and 8 on Sunday. That means I watch movies when I can and hope to stay awake. (LOL)
> 
> I did get to watch Godzilla and stayed awake! Overall I enjoyed the movie and it was a fun visit back in time. Yes the story could have been a bit better, but that is not why I watched. I wanted some monster brawling and I did get that although IMO not enough. I hope they are thinking of a sequel.
> 
> Now to the sound. IMO which seems to be about the same as some others it could have been better. Not that it was bad as they did use the surrounds and a few times I felt the rumble of bass. The action on the screen and being these are huge monsters like Cloverfield there should have been more bass and more shaking of our seats.
> 
> I hope your viewing of this film is a good one and look forward to your take.


WOW, sounds like you are putting in some OT and hopefully some extra bucks in your pocket ! I gave Godzilla BD a spin late Sunday evening, a rental from RedBox. I thought the bass was plentiful throughout the entire movie and some of it pretty deep ! Now I'll admit to turning the master volume up higher on my avr.You are right not good as Cloverfield in terms of deep extension, but I did feel plenty and it did give my subs a good work out. The bass was pretty darn good IMO and I was not disappointed in the least !  The odd thing was when Godzilla was walking around the bass was not as deep as it was with the other Monsters.

I agree there should have been more brawling with more deep extension bass. I'm going to snatch a BD on the cheap and it to my collection as it was not a bad movie overall IMO . 
I also tried to watch *X-Men: Days of Future Past*, but could not hang. Yep, you guessed it I kept dosing off. I purchased the BD and so I will give it another try later. From what I recall the movie was a little slow and or started that way. To be honest I will need to give it another spin as there was some low bass moments, but nothing like X-Men First class .

I have also found an electrical issue that appeared out of nowhere in my HT room. Our house was built in 2001 and so I never would have guessed that it would have an issue like this !! When the HVAC turns on it creates a hum/buzz sound in one of the subs !! Could be a ground loop issue ? I'm going to try a ground loop isolator before calling out an electrician to see if that resolves the issue. Right now I have all of the subs turned off and not set to the auto on feature.


----------



## JustABrah

Just watched Need for Speed, not bad at all.


----------



## Hopinater

Ray77085 said:


> I have also found an electrical issue that appeared out of nowhere in my HT room. Our house was built in 2001 and so I never would have guessed that it would have an issue like this !! When the HVAC turns on it creates a hum/buzz sound in one of the subs !! Could be a ground loop issue ? I'm going to try a ground loop isolator before calling out an electrician to see if that resolves the issue. Right now I have all of the subs turned off and not set to the auto on feature.


Ray sorry to hear about the hum in the subs that has to be a bummer. Hope you can isolate the problem and get rid of it soon.


----------



## saprano

mo949 said:


> ^ I have that one on my list to watch in 3D. You've got me more excited about it for sure


Didn't know they had it in 3D. It's the only movie I would probably want to watch that way. It's already so well done. The movie makes you feel like you're down to size with the rats. I love the kitchen scenes. 



Mrkazador said:


> There you go


Thanks. I knew it. The mix is very powerful.


----------



## Ray77085

JustABrah said:


> Just watched Need for Speed, not bad at all.


I agree !! It is indeed a really good track !!


----------



## Ray77085

Hopinater said:


> Ray sorry to hear about the hum in the subs that has to be a bummer. Hope you can isolate the problem and get rid of it soon.


Thanks for your comments. I'm on it , as I may swing by a Rat shack and pick up a ground loop isolator to see if that will take care of the issue. I'd rather take on a plumbing problem over an electrical any day. LOL....


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> WOW, sounds like you are putting in some OT and hopefully some extra bucks in your pocket ! I gave Godzilla BD a spin late Sunday evening, a rental from RedBox. I thought the bass was plentiful throughout the entire movie and some of it pretty deep ! Now I'll admit to turning the master volume up higher on my avr.You are right not good as Cloverfield in terms of deep extension, but I did feel plenty and it did give my subs a good work out. The bass was pretty darn good IMO and I was not disappointed in the least !  The odd thing was when Godzilla was walking around the bass was not as deep as it was with the other Monsters.
> 
> I agree there should have been more brawling with more deep extension bass. I'm going to snatch a BD on the cheap and it to my collection as it was not a bad movie overall IMO .
> I also tried to watch *X-Men: Days of Future Past*, but could not hang. Yep, you guessed it I kept dosing off. I purchased the BD and so I will give it another try later. From what I recall the movie was a little slow and or started that way. To be honest I will need to give it another spin as there was some low bass moments, but nothing like X-Men First class .
> 
> I have also found an electrical issue that appeared out of nowhere in my HT room. Our house was built in 2001 and so I never would have guessed that it would have an issue like this !! When the HVAC turns on it creates a hum/buzz sound in one of the subs !! Could be a ground loop issue ? I'm going to try a ground loop isolator before calling out an electrician to see if that resolves the issue. Right now I have all of the subs turned off and not set to the auto on feature.


Awesome!!! Glad to hear the sound from Godzilla was good for you!  Maybe I needed to turn it up a little more to hear and feel the bass better. I had the volume set at my normal movie level. I did hear and feel some just not as much as I thought I should. When Godzilla made his first foot stomping appearance the bass was shaking our seats, but later as you stated the M.O.T.O.'s were giving more rumble. I'm a fan of the old Godzilla's and this was not to bad so I may have to pick this one up and do a revisit with the volume cranked up a bit more. 

I'm looking forward to X-Men: DOFP and hope it does not put me to sleep!!  I'll make sure the volume is up on this one. Will be bumping up First Class in my queue for a revisit before I watch the new one. If you do a revisit before I catch the new one and make it through without falling asleep please do a post of your thought's. 

Sorry to hear about your ground hum from the sub.  Hope the isolator takes care of that issue so you can go back to enjoying the movie's!


----------



## Hopinater

Ray77085 said:


> Thanks for your comments. I'm on it , as I may swing by a Rat shack and pick up a ground loop isolator to see if that will take care of the issue. I'd rather take on a plumbing problem over an electrical any day. LOL....


I agree with you on that. Every time I read about someone tackling a hum in the system it's usually a ground loop and it goes one of two ways. They either solve it within 15 minutes or they end up ripping apart their entire system item by item trying to isolate the hum. So I really hope you find it fast and eliminate it so you don't have to go through all that frustration. Good luck, hope the isolator works for you.


----------



## 04rex

I have also had some experience with a Hum. I have 4 Ultimax 15s conencted to a CV-5000. Believe me when i say in this case, wiring can definitely play a part in fixing it. Plus a ground loop isolator as well.

When i first hooked it all up, there was a really loud hum. To the point where it was almost louder than the voices. I couldn't take it at all and was worried as this was my first DIY project. At this point, i had cheap monoprice RCAs connected to the Amps. I had previously purchased some Master Series RCA cables at a really cheap price but never used them. So i decided to switch them out to see what would happen. Well, the new wires reduced the noise by 80%, if not more. I was actually shocked. The more expensive wires for once actually made a difference.

Although it took care of the majority of noise, there was still some noticeable Hum left. So i got a Ground Loop Isolator and that took care of the rest. Now, it is virtually silent. I say virtually because if you but your ear to the sub and put the volume high (with no content playing obviously) you can still hear a faint hum. But once you stand even 1 foot away, it is silent.

So my point is, wiring can also play a part in the Hum. But the Isolator should do the trick.


----------



## Rgdeuce

How sad, re: How to Train Your Dragon 2. Was looking forward to this. My son can watch Nemo and HTTYD 1 as often as he desires because of the great bass.


----------



## MemX

mogrub said:


> So I finally picked up EOT yesterday and plan to spin it tonight. But last night I had 5 spare minutes right before bed, so I ran upstairs and dropped it in real quick to hear that opening bass sweep everyones been taking about. It lived up to expectations. Pure bass heaven on dual SVS cylinders. I was actually surprised how clean it was. On the first pass I had the volume tamped down down to make sure I didn't blow anything, so I started cranking it up higher and higher. Fantastic.
> 
> After a few sweeps, I'm sitting there giggling like a kid, and my wife suddenly appears in the room, hands on her hips, and asks what the frack I'm doing. Feeling like I just got caught with my hand in the cookie jar, I say, "Um, I was listening to bass sweeps from that new movie I told you about." Long pause. Play it for me, she says, and sits down. Surprised at this, I happily oblige, and let it rip at near reference.
> 
> After the room quits shaking, she looks at me and says, "That was awesome." I'd expected her to yawn, or say guys are such dorks, or whatever, but nothing like this. So I say, "You're kidding me, right? You're just messing with me." But she says, "No, I love bass like that. It was AWESOME." I nearly fell out of my chair.
> 
> True freaking story. Wife is a bass head. She'll probably "make me" play EOT tonight. Unbelievable.


Wow, if she wasn't already your wife I'd be saying you need to marry that woman right away!  lol


----------



## jcwhammie

Has anyone seen the movie The Rover? And if so does it have good bass and an overall good soundtrack? I reserved it at Redbox since there was nothing else worth getting that I haven't seen.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Awesome!!! Glad to hear the sound from Godzilla was good for you!  Maybe I needed to turn it up a little more to hear and feel the bass better. I had the volume set at my normal movie level. I did hear and feel some just not as much as I thought I should. When Godzilla made his first foot stomping appearance the bass was shaking our seats, but later as you stated the M.O.T.O.'s were giving more rumble. I'm a fan of the old Godzilla's and this was not to bad so I may have to pick this one up and do a revisit with the volume cranked up a bit more.
> 
> I'm looking forward to X-Men: DOFP and hope it does not put me to sleep!!  I'll make sure the volume is up on this one. Will be bumping up First Class in my queue for a revisit before I watch the new one. If you do a revisit before I catch the new one and make it through without falling asleep please do a post of your thought's.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your ground hum from the sub.  Hope the isolator takes care of that issue so you can go back to enjoying the movie's!


Yep, 
If and when you have time I would suggest giving Godzilla another spin !! The bass is certainly there with a lot of most likely mid-bass. Turn the avr master volume up, let's say 5-db higher than your normal volume and that should do it.
Appears we might be heading towards another movies with no bass drought and so I will be giving X-Men: DOFP another spin and well rested prior !! 
You will enjoy X-Men FC with your new sub and that's guaranteed !! I have all of the X-Men on BD and that one is the best so far bass wise.
As far as what I think is a ground loop issue, I will fiddle around this coming weekend in hopes to make it go away.


----------



## Ray77085

Hopinater said:


> I agree with you on that. Every time I read about someone tackling a hum in the system it's usually a ground loop and it goes one of two ways. They either solve it within 15 minutes or they end up ripping apart their entire system item by item trying to isolate the hum. So I really hope you find it fast and eliminate it so you don't have to go through all that frustration. Good luck, hope the isolator works for you.


I hope you are correct as I would like to get rid of it and make it go away within 15-mins. !!
It appears to be isolated to one of the lower end Klipsch RW-12d subs that's plugged into a cheap surge protector . The HSU subs are plugged into these Belkin PureAV® PF30 Home Theater Power Console. 
Thanks


----------



## Ray77085

04rex said:


> I have also had some experience with a Hum. I have 4 Ultimax 15s conencted to a CV-5000. Believe me when i say in this case, wiring can definitely play a part in fixing it. Plus a ground loop isolator as well.
> 
> When i first hooked it all up, there was a really loud hum. To the point where it was almost louder than the voices. I couldn't take it at all and was worried as this was my first DIY project. At this point, i had cheap monoprice RCAs connected to the Amps. I had previously purchased some Master Series RCA cables at a really cheap price but never used them. So i decided to switch them out to see what would happen. Well, the new wires reduced the noise by 80%, if not more. I was actually shocked. The more expensive wires for once actually made a difference.
> 
> Although it took care of the majority of noise, there was still some noticeable Hum left. So i got a Ground Loop Isolator and that took care of the rest. Now, it is virtually silent. I say virtually because if you but your ear to the sub and put the volume high (with no content playing obviously) you can still hear a faint hum. But once you stand even 1 foot away, it is silent.
> 
> So my point is, wiring can also play a part in the Hum. But the Isolator should do the trick.


Many thanks for taking time to post your experience with what I think is my issue !! I did not notice the hum until a quite moment occurred during playback of a movie. Heck I thought it was part of the sound track for a moment. (LOL).
When you say you connected the Master Series cables are you talking about the Acoustic Research ? If so I have them and I love those locking ends. I have them all, sub cables, analog, component (not used anymore), and the 10-gauge speaker wire. Spent a good chunk of change on all of those back in the day and still use the majority of them. The sub with issue has a Blue Jean LC-1 Subwoofer Cable, 33 foot long that is also a quality made cable. 
Anyway I'm going to fiddle around this weekend by moving subs around and changing the sub cables. I need to make certain it's not the sub-amp.


----------



## osogovo

jcwhammie said:


> Has anyone seen the movie The Rover? And if so does it have good bass and an overall good soundtrack? I reserved it at Redbox since there was nothing else worth getting that I haven't seen.


Watched it a couple weeks ago,I don't recall anything special in the bass department,but I just finished The Purge Anarchy and I was very pleased with the soundtrack.Great use of the LFE and decent flick- a lot better than the first one.
Source- Blu ray


----------



## 04rex

Ray77085 said:


> Many thanks for taking time to post your experience with what I think is my issue !! I did not notice the hum until a quite moment occurred during playback of a movie. Heck I thought it was part of the sound track for a moment. (LOL).
> When you say you connected the Master Series cables are you talking about the Acoustic Research ? If so I have them and I love those locking ends. I have them all, sub cables, analog, component (not used anymore), and the 10-gauge speaker wire. Spent a good chunk of change on all of those back in the day and still use the majority of them. The sub with issue has a Blue Jean LC-1 Subwoofer Cable, 33 foot long that is also a quality made cable.
> Anyway I'm going to fiddle around this weekend by moving subs around and changing the sub cables. I need to make certain it's not the sub-amp.


Correct. Acoustic Research. The locking ends are definitely awesome. Since doing the sub cable, I changed all my RCA to MS. I wanted to get their speaker cable but it is hard to come by now. I wish they still made the cables. Good luck with everything.


----------



## mogrub

MemX said:


> Wow, if she wasn't already your wife I'd be saying you need to marry that woman right away!  lol


Nice MemX, but I probably couldn't talk Her into it again. She knows me too well, and I've already used most of my best lines.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> Yep,
> If and when you have time I would suggest giving Godzilla another spin !! The bass is certainly there with a lot of most likely mid-bass. Turn the avr master volume up, let's say 5-db higher than your normal volume and that should do it.
> Appears we might be heading towards another movies with no bass drought and so I will be giving X-Men: DOFP another spin and well rested prior !!
> You will enjoy X-Men FC with your new sub and that's guaranteed !! I have all of the X-Men on BD and that one is the best so far bass wise.
> As far as what I think is a ground loop issue, I will fiddle around this coming weekend in hopes to make it go away.



A Bass drought????????? Say it isn't so!!  I guess I'll add a flick or two each week to my queue so I don't suffer bad Bass withdraw symptoms. 

Thanks for the heads up on First Class and I bumped it up so I may get it this weekend. Still have to wait till 11-11 to get DOFP though.


----------



## red_5ive

I haven't watched _Oz: The Great and The Poweful_ blu-ray since it released, and I also only had a single 15" sub at the time. I watched it the other night, and holy smoke I'd forgotten how much of a blast-fest the final sequence was! And with 3 x 15" subs now it was pretty intense. I've added this one to my list of demo material.


----------



## WayneJoy

I watched The Desolation of Smaug Extended from iTunes last night and my gut tells me that the bass was improved from the theatrical blu-ray. I haven't watched the theatrical version in a while, but the extended version pretty much gave me what I would have expected for the content of the movie.


----------



## Bassment

fury is going to have some awesome demo scenes for bass and surround when it comes out on blu-ray unless they mess up the audio really bad from the theatrical cut


----------



## FilmMixer

Bassment said:


> fury is going to have some awesome demo scenes for bass and surround when it comes out on blu-ray unless they mess up the audio really bad from the theatrical cut


There is no filter on the 5.1 master for HT. 

I didn't "mess" it up.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

FilmMixer said:


> There is no filter on the 5.1 master for HT.
> 
> I didn't "mess" it up.


Day one buy for me!


----------



## drewTT

jcwhammie said:


> Has anyone seen the movie The Rover? And if so does it have good bass and an overall good soundtrack? I reserved it at Redbox since there was nothing else worth getting that I haven't seen.


Sh!t movie. Nothing too interesting in terms of audio.


----------



## Bassment

FilmMixer said:


> There is no filter on the 5.1 master for HT.
> 
> I didn't "mess" it up.


Awesome!!


----------



## Ray77085

04rex said:


> Correct. Acoustic Research. The locking ends are definitely awesome. Since doing the sub cable, I changed all my RCA to MS. I wanted to get their speaker cable but it is hard to come by now. I wish they still made the cables. Good luck with everything.


Just check ebay or amazon occasionally and you may get lucky !! I agree they should have kept making the master series line. I was lucky to find a pair for my front wides and the center speaker a year or two ago. I already had the front right and left speakers connected.
To be honest I use to have darn near everything Acoustic Research from their subwoofer and speakers. Still use side surrounds.


----------



## carp

FilmMixer said:


> There is no filter on the 5.1 master for HT.
> 
> I didn't "mess" it up.



What movie is HT? Thanks!!


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> A Bass drought????????? Say it isn't so!!  I guess I'll add a flick or two each week to my queue so I don't suffer bad Bass withdraw symptoms.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on First Class and I bumped it up so I may get it this weekend. Still have to wait till 11-11 to get DOFP though.


Yep, well I don't know of anymore block busters that are from the summer that on the way to BD.
Now these may turn out to be good, but IDK. *Maleficent *could be or *Hercules* both on BD 11/04/14 ???
I see from the previous post above that ,How to Train Your Dragon 2 doesn't have the deep slamming bass that HTTYD has. HTTYD is indeed a bass monster !!
I guess we shall see and hear. (LOL)


----------



## Ray77085

carp said:


> What movie is HT? Thanks!!


No movie but I think it's short for Home Theater.


----------



## lefthandluke

carp said:


> What movie is HT? Thanks!!



carp...c'mon man!


----------



## Fatshaft

FilmMixer said:


> There is no filter on the 5.1 master for HT.
> 
> I didn't "mess" it up.


OMG! Thank you soooooooooooo much for thinking of us!!!


----------



## jasonmichaelh

Ray77085 said:


> No movie but I think it's short for Home Theater.


Just to clarify, he was talking about the HT mix for the movie Fury.


----------



## Reefdvr27

carp said:


> What movie is HT? Thanks!!


 Fury is in the theaters now, Film Mixer is referring to the Blu Ray HT version on Fury.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Fatshaft said:


> OMG! Thank you soooooooooooo much for thinking of us!!!


The bad news is nothing under 35hz


----------



## carp

Haha, well that's what I get for checking this thread very sporadically.


----------



## beastaudio

FilmMixer said:


> There is no filter on the 5.1 master for HT.
> 
> I didn't "mess" it up.


You sir, are the man.  Real tanks don't have a filter, so I am glad you went about this the "right" way, haha. Any 10hz or lower material make it into the mix?


----------



## MKtheater

beastaudio said:


> You sir, are the man.  Real tanks don't have a filter, so I am glad you went about this the "right" way, haha. Any 10hz or lower material make it into the mix?


Well, if they actually recorded real tanks and they did not add a filter it has to be there!


----------



## Kain

Can someone tell me why some Blu-ray movies have the bass filtered? What is the point of filtering bass?


----------



## beastaudio

depends, some feel "no one" has the capability anyways below a certain point, but for the most part, commercial theater subs are already high passed between 20 and 30hz so they do their mixes accordingly. When the "HT" is done separately, they are leaving it the same as the commercial mix in some cases. 

I think Avengers actually put the filter in so they could just go insane with the >30hz material and not worry about system limitation below that point. I think I remember someone mentioning something about that. I am not @FilmMixer though, he likely could give you the exact answer you are looking for.


----------



## Mrkazador

WayneJoy said:


> I watched The Desolation of Smaug Extended from iTunes last night and my gut tells me that the bass was improved from the theatrical blu-ray. I haven't watched the theatrical version in a while, but the extended version pretty much gave me what I would have expected for the content of the movie.


The theatrical and extended have the same LFE content, no difference.


----------



## MKtheater

Weren't blurays bragging about being the same as the master? Are masters mixed for the theaters? Then there needs to be HT mixes on bluray all the time. Basically, no filters.


----------



## GPBURNS

jcwhammie said:


> Has anyone seen the movie The Rover? And if so does it have good bass and an overall good soundtrack? I reserved it at Redbox since there was nothing else worth getting that I haven't seen.


decent enough flic - not much in low frequency but remember really enjoying the soundtrack


----------



## pitviper33

MKtheater said:


> Weren't blurays bragging about being the same as the master? Are masters mixed for the theaters? Then there needs to be HT mixes on bluray all the time. Basically, no filters.


Sadly, that isn't the case. I had a lengthy conversation with a well known mixer, and he explained that most movies are remixed for disc. Disc mixing apparently involves lower levels and speakers positioned closer to the mixer.

My personal opinion on this: Positioning the speakers closer to the mixer, assuming they're level and FR compensated, should have basically no effect. Other than making the room a bit closer to anechoic, because the speakers are now quite close to the listener and far from the walls. Mixing at a different level, whether it's up or down, completely destroys the entire purpose of a reference level. We can do our own level compensation for various listening levels on the playback side, but only if we know where reference was. It seems that we'd be better off just getting the theatrical mix. But because I (we) never have the opportunity to hear both mixes on the same system, it's hard to accurately judge.


----------



## djbluemax1

Just watched X-Men First Class and DOFP back to back at Reference and my initial impressions were correct:

For folks who don't fiddle with re-EQ'ing the bass individually for every single different movie, the 2 movies aren't in the same league.

Of course, according to the folks at DB, if you're willing to spend money on a PEQ and plug in individualized EQ curves for individual movies, even Battleship can be 'decent'.


Max


----------



## MKtheater

Actually if you look at each one first class is a little louder. The recommendation for DOFP is to turn up the LFE, no EQ involved.


----------



## digler84

Ray77085 said:


> Yep, well I don't know of anymore block busters that are from the summer that on the way to BD.
> Now these may turn out to be good, but IDK. *Maleficent *could be or *Hercules* both on BD 11/04/14 ???
> I see from the previous post above that ,How to Train Your Dragon 2 doesn't have the deep slamming bass that HTTYD has. HTTYD is indeed a bass monster !!
> I guess we shall see and hear. (LOL)


don't forget about guardians of the galaxy! i really can't wait for that one myself....it was probably my favorite movie of the year, and it has some great promise of a dynamic track. the soundtrack is definitely good too....some oldies and goodies.


----------



## GPBURNS

Toe said:


> I'm sure you will love Three Musketeers for audio!



Just watched this- can not believe I had not even heard of this film until you made reference recently 
(and I watch a frackin lot of movie) 
Soundtrack was incredible - thanks for heads up -


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> Just watched this- can not believe I had not even heard of this film until you made reference recently
> (and I watch a frackin lot of movie)
> Soundtrack was incredible - thanks for heads up -


 
Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## mogrub

Toe said:


> Glad you enjoyed it!


Toe I missed your original post -- which Three Musketeers movie version is this?


----------



## Trigen

mogrub said:


> toe i missed your original post -- which three musketeers movie version is this?


2011


----------



## Okv

MKtheater said:


> Weren't blurays bragging about being the same as the master? Are masters mixed for the theaters? Then there needs to be HT mixes on bluray all the time. Basically, no filters.


Sadly, this seems to progress only further in the wrong direction. 
If the people applauding Atmos and loosing their sleep over which cables to choose knew how the "near-field" soundtracks delivered on many BDs were made they would have a heart-attack. 

One of the problems is the reviewers cheering along as dynamic range drops, levels are pushed LOUDer, with clipping and distortion as inevitable consequence - and you damage your hearing trying to get at least some impact out of it. 

The bass filtering is a minor issue, because that can actually be fixed. 
Dynamic compression and distortion is impossible to fix. 

*But there is a solution to this. 
They only need to provide the theatrical mix on the disc*, preferably in the HD tracks, then the neutered version could be provided as additional DTS/DD tracks. 
Personally I would take a lossy DTS/DD any day over a near-field HD.


----------



## Ray77085

digler84 said:


> don't forget about guardians of the galaxy! i really can't wait for that one myself....it was probably my favorite movie of the year, and it has some great promise of a dynamic track. the soundtrack is definitely good too....some oldies and goodies.


NICE !!!
Thanks for pointing that one out ! I certainly would like to give that one a spin once on BD.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> Yep, well I don't know of anymore block busters that are from the summer that on the way to BD.
> Now these may turn out to be good, but IDK. *Maleficent *could be or *Hercules* both on BD 11/04/14 ???
> I see from the previous post above that ,How to Train Your Dragon 2 doesn't have the deep slamming bass that HTTYD has. HTTYD is indeed a bass monster !!
> I guess we shall see and hear. (LOL)


Yes I hope those two movies have some good bass as they are on my watch list. So is HTTYD 2 and that is  the bass does not match the first one. I have Snowpiercer coming today and I hear the bass is not to bad. It is a film with director Joon-ho Bong and the last film I saw he did was The Host. I have to revist that one as I hear it had some good bass. The only draw back is since it is a foreign film it has sub titles. The film has horror, comedy, ect and was not that bad.

How is the hum issue coming along? Did you get the isolator yet?


----------



## Toe

mogrub said:


> Toe I missed your original post -- which Three Musketeers movie version is this?


As Trigen mentioned, the 2011 version. Give it a spin!


----------



## wth718

djbluemax1 said:


> Just watched X-Men First Class and DOFP back to back at Reference and my initial impressions were correct:
> 
> For folks who don't fiddle with re-EQ'ing the bass individually for every single different movie, the 2 movies aren't in the same league.
> 
> Max


Completely agree. Watched it again 2 nights ago at my normal "non-enhanced' levels and even the widely touted scenes are less than overwhelming. Sure, they dig low, but the levels are so low..... If you aren't running your system really hot this is nothing to write home about. The scene caps Bosso did over on d-b.com are with his system run 8 dbs hot--and I don't think he ever runs hot.


----------



## mogrub

Trigen said:


> 2011





Toe said:


> As Trigen mentioned, the 2011 version. Give it a spin!


Thanks guys, I will.


----------



## ambesolman

discone said:


> Yes I hope those two movies have some good bass as they are on my watch list. So is HTTYD 2 and that is  the bass does not match the first one. I have Snowpiercer coming today and I hear the bass is not to bad. It is a film with director Joon-ho Bong and the last film I saw he did was The Host. I have to revist that one as I hear it had some good bass. The only draw back is since it is a foreign film it has sub titles. The film has horror, comedy, ect and was not that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> How is the hum issue coming along? Did you get the isolator yet?



I think you'll like Snowpiercer. I watched it last night and thought the movie was good, and felt the bass was great too (running 4db hot at MV -15). This is the first movie I watched after wiring up my first DIY sub, DO SI 18, so not totally dialed in but damn impressed


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Brian Fineberg

me personally thought snowpeircer bass wasn't very good...and i didnt care for the movie all that much...but thats me


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Yes I hope those two movies have some good bass as they are on my watch list. So is HTTYD 2 and that is  the bass does not match the first one. I have Snowpiercer coming today and I hear the bass is not to bad. It is a film with director Joon-ho Bong and the last film I saw he did was The Host. I have to revist that one as I hear it had some good bass. The only draw back is since it is a foreign film it has sub titles. The film has horror, comedy, ect and was not that bad.
> 
> How is the hum issue coming along? Did you get the isolator yet?


I have the HTTYD on BD and it's a bass monster !!  Based on what other posters have posted in this thread a page or 2 ago, about the HTTYD2 they say the bass is not that good !! I will still give it a spin once released on BD. Yes, post your thoughts on Snowpiercer as I may watch it from Redbox. I have not heard much about that one.
I'm going to address the hum issue this weekend and hopefully it will be a thing of the past.
Thanks for asking !!


----------



## raynist

Anyone graph Earth to Echo? Just watched it - appears to be unfiltered, especially at the end, there is a scene that goes on for over a minute.


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> me personally thought snowpeircer bass wasn't very good...and i didnt care for the movie all that much...but thats me


I loved the movie and the overall sound mix, the bass was good as well as it had good room penetration. I did however notice a bit of clipping but not from the bass


----------



## discone

ambesolman said:


> I think you'll like Snowpiercer. I watched it last night and thought the movie was good, and felt the bass was great too (running 4db hot at MV -15). This is the first movie I watched after wiring up my first DIY sub, DO SI 18, so not totally dialed in but damn impressed
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Thanks for the head's up! You were right I did enjoy the movie!  I thought the bass was good when it was there and did feel it pulsing


Spoiler



as they got close and were at the engine (Wilford).  I noticed when the lady gave hear first speech to the people in the end car how she kept moving her hand and thought it odd. Then when the guy was explaining they no longer had spare parts I understood.



IMO it is a film that is at least worth a rent!


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> I have the HTTYD on BD and it's a bass monster !!  Based on what other posters have posted in this thread a page or 2 ago, about the HTTYD2 they say the bass is not that good !! I will still give it a spin once released on BD. Yes, post your thoughts on Snowpiercer as I may watch it from Redbox. I have not heard much about that one.
> I'm going to address the hum issue this weekend and hopefully it will be a thing of the past.
> Thanks for asking !!



If no other movie is on your watch list then I think you may like Snowpiercer for a one time rent. I put it at my starting movie spot of MV -13 and did leave it there even though it was loud like T4. I thought the wife was going to tell me to turn it down a notch, but she sat through it!


----------



## GPBURNS

audiofan1 said:


> I loved the movie and the overall sound mix, the bass was good as well as it had good room penetration. I did however notice a bit of clipping but not from the bass


Yes - Snowpiercer was great all around - another film the director did which I really liked was the Host - one from 2006 - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0468492/


----------



## audiofan1

GPBURNS said:


> Yes - Snowpiercer was great all around - another film the director did which I really liked was the Host - one from 2006 - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0468492/


Thanks for the heads up! I'll put it in the NF que


----------



## wyattroa

Just watched Pulse for the first time last night. My wife hates scary movies so I said lets watch this..When the server room scene came on she said to me, " this is the only reason you bought this movie isn't it"..I laughed.. Then she said out of all the movies you pick this one because of that scene..She asked how I even found out about it..I pointed her to the forum..lol


----------



## rhed

Having a few friends over this afternoon. Any recommendations for a bassy movie? 1 horror flick.. And a action flick..


----------



## Mrkazador

The Conjuring has some nice loud 30hz content.


----------



## rhed

Mrkazador said:


> The Conjuring has some nice loud 30hz content.


Ah yes.. I have that one. Totally forgot about the Conjuring. Matter of fact I haven't gave that one a rerun since my total speaker and sub upgrade. Thank Mrk..


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> If no other movie is on your watch list then I think you may like Snowpiercer for a one time rent. I put it at my starting movie spot of MV -13 and did leave it there even though it was loud like T4. I thought the wife was going to tell me to turn it down a notch, but she sat through it!


Thanks for the report. I will be on the lookout for it and give it a spin from Redbox soon.


----------



## Ray77085

wyattroa said:


> Just watched Pulse for the first time last night. My wife hates scary movies so I said lets watch this..When the server room scene came on she said to me, " this is the only reason you bought this movie isn't it"..I laughed.. Then she said out of all the movies you pick this one because of that scene..She asked how I even found out about it..I pointed her to the forum..lol


Yes,
That server room scene is just pure awesomeness !! One of my favorite demo's to play !!


----------



## teckademic

has anyone ever compared Vudu with blu ray for bass? I've recently got into creating a Vudu library, but I wonder if I can achieve the same bass results from Vudu as I would from the BD or is there some kind of compression that is applied to movies on Vudu that would prevent hearing the same bass on BD.


----------



## raynist

teckademic said:


> has anyone ever compared Vudu with blu ray for bass? I've recently got into creating a Vudu library, but I wonder if I can achieve the same bass results from Vudu as I would from the BD or is there some kind of compression that is applied to movies on Vudu that would prevent hearing the same bass on BD.


There is compression for sure, not positive how much though.


----------



## teckademic

raynist said:


> There is compression for sure, not positive how much though.


'm hoping it's nothing more than a volume difference between the two.


----------



## Toe

teckademic said:


> has anyone ever compared Vudu with blu ray for bass? I've recently got into creating a Vudu library, but I wonder if I can achieve the same bass results from Vudu as I would from the BD or is there some kind of compression that is applied to movies on Vudu that would prevent hearing the same bass on BD.


It's definitely compressed vs blu ray (video as well) since VUDU is not lossless, but I would be more concerned if the mix was the same. Personally, I don't trust anything but the blu and I wouldn't risk it for tracks where you really care about the A/V.


----------



## saprano

teckademic said:


> has anyone ever compared Vudu with blu ray for bass? I've recently got into creating a Vudu library, but I wonder if I can achieve the same bass results from Vudu as I would from the BD or is there some kind of compression that is applied to movies on Vudu that would prevent hearing the same bass on BD.





teckademic said:


> 'm hoping it's nothing more than a volume difference between the two.


Broadcast and streaming doesn't come anywhere near the quality of bass you get with bluray. It's more than a volume difference. On bluray bass is much cleaner, tight, punchy, dynamic and has a real sense of weight and presence. I remember when I was testing my sub with Superman using the digital copy I had on Vudu since it was convenient. It sounded good but didn't feel complete. It wasn't until I put on the bluray did I realize how bad it was in comparison. The bluray audio just came alive. Everything sounded well put together and pinpoint instead of muddy and sloppy. The overall sound too was much more realistic.


----------



## V.X.Donique

As it being All Hallows Eve and all, I'm revisiting some of the good ones from the past couple of years that I usually only watch during this time of year. *The Spiderwick Chronicles* popped up to watch with the fam. I've searched, but it seems like this hasn't been thoroughly graphed, except one scene I think. Anyone with the chops care to take a stab at it? Seems like a beast (no pun intended)


----------



## ambesolman

V.X.Donique said:


> As it being All Hallows Eve and all, I'm revisiting some of the good ones from the past couple of years that I usually only watch during this time of year. *The Spiderwick Chronicles* popped up to watch with the fam. I've searched, but it seems like this hasn't been thoroughly graphed, except one scene I think. Anyone with the chops care to take a stab at it? Seems like a beast (no pun intended)



Seen it but don't remember. Might have to respin Cabin in the Woods


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## V.X.Donique

ambesolman said:


> Seen it but don't remember. Might have to respin Cabin in the Woods
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still



Moly Shizznit! I forgot about that one. I don't think my six year old would sleep for the rest of the year if she saw that one though. I remember it had some tremendous bass and went pretty low to boot. The movie was a sh!t show for the characters though What a weird one.


----------



## ambesolman

V.X.Donique said:


> Moly Shizznit! I forgot about that one. I don't think my six year old would sleep for the rest of the year if she saw that one though. I remember it had some tremendous bass and went pretty low to boot. The movie was a sh!t show for the characters though What a weird one.



Yeah I thought it had an interesting and different premise compared to the usual horror movie recipe. Probably why I liked it, don't think I'd show it to your kid either though


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## rhed

Mrkazador said:


> The Conjuring has some nice loud 30hz content.


Watched it last night! Everyone said tha bass made it scarier.. Lol. It was a blast though. Good horror flick for Halloween..


----------



## Toe

Triangle is an annual Halloween time of year movie for me that is a total bass fest. Me and the GF just watched this and we were both laughing off and on with all the fun bass moments, couch shaking from the kickers/subs, etc.......she said she kept having the sensation the ceiling was going to fall on us.


----------



## saprano

pitviper33 said:


> Sadly, that isn't the case. I had a lengthy conversation with a well known mixer, and he explained that most movies are remixed for disc. Disc mixing apparently involves lower levels and speakers positioned closer to the mixer.
> 
> My personal opinion on this: Positioning the speakers closer to the mixer, assuming they're level and FR compensated, should have basically no effect. Other than making the room a bit closer to anechoic, because the speakers are now quite close to the listener and far from the walls. Mixing at a different level, whether it's up or down, completely destroys the entire purpose of a reference level. We can do our own level compensation for various listening levels on the playback side, but only if we know where reference was. It seems that we'd be better off just getting the theatrical mix. But because I (we) never have the opportunity to hear both mixes on the same system, it's hard to accurately judge.





Okv said:


> Sadly, this seems to progress only further in the wrong direction.
> If the people applauding Atmos and loosing their sleep over which cables to choose knew how the "near-field" soundtracks delivered on many BDs were made they would have a heart-attack.
> 
> One of the problems is the reviewers cheering along as dynamic range drops, levels are pushed LOUDer, with clipping and distortion as inevitable consequence - and you damage your hearing trying to get at least some impact out of it.
> 
> The bass filtering is a minor issue, because that can actually be fixed.
> Dynamic compression and distortion is impossible to fix.
> 
> *But there is a solution to this. *
> *They only need to provide the theatrical mix on the disc*, preferably in the HD tracks, then the neutered version could be provided as additional DTS/DD tracks.
> Personally I would take a lossy DTS/DD any day over a near-field HD.


Any reason why we're aren't getting the master mix? I kind of knew that term was just marketing anyway. Nothing in this industry is ever true.

DVD's had theatrical mixes didn't they? There's DVD's that have better bass than the bluray versions. What about movies like Oblivion that are leveled perfectly to reference. Did the bluray use the theatrical mix or a new one?

EDIT-

I remember there was a member on here awhile back that said he got to hear theatrical mixes of many blurays. He mentioned how the theatrical version of 300 sounded way better than the bluray. He was surprised at the difference.


----------



## Reefdvr27

MKtheater said:


> Weren't blurays bragging about being the same as the master? Are masters mixed for the theaters? Then there needs to be HT mixes on bluray all the time. Basically, no filters.


 There is another mixer that pops in here time to time "drsound". Here he talks a little about different mixes for both. Does not mention filters though

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...-official-avsforum-review-4.html#post23451861


----------



## atad

Anybody listened to X-Men DoFP on iTunes, on my system the iTunes version sounds better than the Blu Ray bass-wise.


----------



## Okv

saprano said:


> Any reason why we're aren't getting the master mix? I kind of knew that term was just marketing anyway. Nothing in this industry is ever true.
> 
> DVD's had theatrical mixes didn't they? There's DVD's that have better bass than the bluray versions. What about movies like Oblivion that are leveled perfectly to reference. Did the bluray use the theatrical mix or a new one?
> 
> EDIT-
> 
> I remember there was a member on here awhile back that said he got to hear theatrical mixes of many blurays. He mentioned how the theatrical version of 300 sounded way better than the bluray. He was surprised at the difference.


The reason they use money to re-mix and actually reduce the sound quality must be because they think this makes more people buy the films. 
To me that makes no sense, because those happy with tv-speakers and soundbars could not care less, but when I play this on my system it sounds too LOUD, and when I turn it down, the peaks are also reduced the same amount, causing lost impact and dynamics. 

Also, I suspect the "near-field" to be cause of some of the very audible defects; they keep pushing levels causing clipping and severe limiter distortion, dynamic compression makes dialogue sound unnatural. 
The award-winning soundtrack on Gravity is a great example, we know it is a near-field re-mix because they actually made a documentary on it, and on this track the dialogue is too loud, and clips on several occasions, and there is just not any more headroom for impactful effects. 
Whether this is a result of the near-field I can not know, a comparison back-to-back to the original mix would reveal that. 
This soundtrack was also released in 5.1 16-bit encoding, further stating that they did not think it was necessary to provide the best possible product.


----------



## digler84

Okv said:


> The reason they use money to re-mix and actually reduce the sound quality must be because they think this makes more people buy the films.
> To me that makes no sense, because those happy with tv-speakers and soundbars could not care less


im dumbfounded by this as well. i have yet to hear of ANYONE with tv speakers or a soundbar that even gives a crap. there is no way for them to hear any difference. on the other hand of that...do you know how many times i have bought or rented a movie solely based on the fact that someone said it was an awesome mix or had incredible bass moments? how many movies have one scene that rocks the house, then it becomes a 5 star bass film, and next thing people in this forum are running out to buy it or put it in there que to rent. i'm sorry, but it you have a more complex track those that have a good system will hear it, brag about it, and cause more sales. why cater to a crowd that doesn't even have the ability to hear such things. it's hard to ruin someone's system if it's not even capable of producing the track. i just think it's absurd to ruin a perfectly good disc by castrating the low end or dynamic range. its funny, disc makers put 15 different crap tracks on a bluray....for what? why not put a full reference track on a bluray, then put one stereo, dolby or dts track for people that don't want to "hurt" their speakers. sorry for the rant but i just can't stand this trend and i think the boat is being missed. the crowd being catered to should be the fanatics that care about sound....people with tv speakers are going to buy the movie because they want to see the movie, not hear it. if they did, they wouldn't be using tv speakers.

end rant.


----------



## Bassment

I'm not sure how you guys have never heard people complain about blu-ray and DVD audio, I ALWAYS hear people complain about movies having really quiet voices and loud action. 

It's an extremely common problem people have (who listen on crappy speakers/tv/laptops), and of course always the solution is "go buy a receiver and surround sound so you can hear voices in the center channel".


----------



## digler84

or maybe they should choose the correct settings on their player and disk.


----------



## audiofan1

So! let me see if I understand, are you guys are pushing all the monkeys over the fall? While yes there are more than a few egregious examples of bad near field mixes out there (filtered, clipped and so on) and like all things in life you take the good with the bad. We must keep in mind the mixers out there that release good and sometimes great stuff and speaking for myself its part of the reason I'm a cinema buff. I have in my collection some mighty fine near field mixes and wouldn't change a thing about them ( Oz the Great and Powerful is a great example boasting some of the best dialog I've heard at home). You guys should ask yourselves this? why do I look forward to see a movie I'm excited about at home on Bluray on my own setup 


Simple answer! It sounds better


----------



## tvuong

Any word on Hercules?


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> You will enjoy X-Men FC with your new sub and that's guaranteed !! I have all of the X-Men on BD and that one is the best so far bass wise.


Well you hit the Proverbial nail on the head!!! 

I was able to watch X-Men: FC this past weekend and had a smile from ear to ear!  When Professor Xavier first put on the helmet ( Cerebro ) it reminded me a little like the server room in Pulse with the bass although not as strong or long. I enjoyed it and will have to revisit the others at a later time to see how they sound. 

I look forward to seeing the new one soon!


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Well you hit the Proverbial nail on the head!!!
> 
> I was able to watch X-Men: FC this past weekend and had a smile from ear to ear!  When Professor Xavier first put on the helmet ( Cerebro ) it reminded me a little like the server room in Pulse with the bass although not as strong or long. I enjoyed it and will have to revisit the others at a later time to see how they sound.
> 
> I look forward to seeing the new one soon!


Glad to hear that you enjoyed X-Men FC along with the BASS !! I'm going to do a back to back with FC and the newest maybe this coming weekend. The one sub appears to be fine now being that I put the isolator on it, although I have not put it through the full pace yet !


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> Glad to hear that you enjoyed X-Men FC along with the BASS !! I'm going to do a back to back with FC and the newest maybe this coming weekend. The one sub appears to be fine now being that I put the isolator on it, although I have not put it through the full pace yet !


It's a wonderful thing that the isolator worked on the sub! 

Sounds like it will get it's major test this weekend with the back to back Bass workout your going to be throwing at it!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Mrkazador

tvuong said:


> Any word on Hercules?


It has some 5-10hz content and lots of 20hz stuff but nothing loud or spectacular.


----------



## wth718

Mrkazador said:


> It has some 5-10hz content and lots of 20hz stuff but nothing loud or spectacular.


Agreed. Best part was at the very end.

But I hope someone can graph Earth to Echo.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> It's a wonderful thing that the isolator worked on the sub!
> 
> Sounds like it will get it's major test this weekend with the back to back Bass workout your going to be throwing at it!!  Enjoy!


Yes Sir !!
I need to make up for lost time as I did not get to watch any movies last weekend( had a lot of other stuff going on).


----------



## Reefdvr27

Anybody know anything about this > http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Metallica-Some-Kind-of-Monster-Blu-ray/111002/

---------------


----------



## ambesolman

Just watched NF rental of Godzilla. I know what the measurements say, but damn! My subs (Hsu vtf3 w/ported tune 16hz, sealed DO SI 18) were bumping the whole time. It certainly felt that it went lower than measured at times. Fun ride and will be buying it. Glad the rental had the HD track


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Ray77085

ambesolman said:


> Just watched NF rental of Godzilla. I know what the measurements say, but damn! My subs (Hsu vtf3 w/ported tune 16hz, sealed DO SI 18) were bumping the whole time. It certainly felt that it went lower than measured at times. Fun ride and will be buying it. Glad the rental had the HD track
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


About time somebody else posted about the bass !! Glad you had the same experience I had with this one. I could careless what the measurements say, as that track had a lot of bass that rumbled my seating area very well. Since all of the talk was it did not have much bass, it sure did on my RedBox BD rental. 
I'm with you on the purchase as I will be adding to my collection as well.
It's not a bad flick overall and with plenty of action .


----------



## tvuong

Into the storm: BASS a$$


----------



## rhed

Watching another Halloween flick this Friday. Did the Conjuring this past Saturday. Awsome bass. Will give Exorcism of Emily Rose a spin for Halloween.


----------



## V.X.Donique

tvuong said:


> Into the storm: BASS a$$


I watched the first ten minute preview on xbox live last night and thought the acting had that SyFy B-movie thing going on, but still want to check it out


----------



## Reefdvr27

tvuong said:


> Into the storm: BASS a$$


I have always thought that Twister would be the best movie to see at 4DX. I bet Into the Storm would be just as good. I wish they would build a 4DX theater close to me.


----------



## beastaudio

Rotten Tomato gave into the storm a single star. Yes, one out of 5. This means it is a hands-down winner that I will likely enjoy


----------



## Reefdvr27

beastaudio said:


> Rotten Tomato gave into the storm a single star. Yes, one out of 5. This means it is a hands-down winner that I will likely enjoy


Haha, I seen that. It was like a 20% critic and 47% for the user, so it might be ok. 

I do know one thing fella's, we are going in to pretty big dry slump for movies. There are few mixed in, but nothing looks appealing to me other than Dawn of the Planet of the Apes and maybe Guardians of the Galaxy. Maleficent might be the best shot of some bass or the Hobbit, but neither of those appeal to me. I seen Guardians of the Galaxy at the theater and it was ok, don't recall anything special bass wise. I did not care for HTTYD2 either, thought is lousy, so from the sound of it, I guess it will be a total flop. Going to be digging through the collection for quite a while here.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

it seems like big bass movies tend to come out on BR at the beginning of each year...and then again around September...then big gaps everywhere else


----------



## beastaudio

Lucy could be cool. I will likely rent that one. I have some catching up to do for sure but I am thinking I will be fully caught up by the end of next week


----------



## discone

ambesolman said:


> Just watched NF rental of Godzilla. I know what the measurements say, but damn! My subs (Hsu vtf3 w/ported tune 16hz, sealed DO SI 18) were bumping the whole time. It certainly felt that it went lower than measured at times. Fun ride and will be buying it. Glad the rental had the HD track
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Nice to see you were able to enjoy Godzilla! I put this film on my list to buy and look forward to a revisit. I don't think I had the volume up enough. I'm learning not all film's sound the same at my main listening level of -13. Some are louder and some are softer. 

Also after leaving T4 at that volume through the movie with that one loud maybe I'm a little scared (  ) to turn it up more!


----------



## discone

tvuong said:


> Into the storm: BASS a$$


Looking forward to this one. I enjoyed the 1996 movie Twister with Helen Hunt!  This one looks like it may put that one out to pasture with much more then a few flying cows!!


----------



## Reefdvr27

beastaudio said:


> Lucy could be cool. I will likely rent that one. I have some catching up to do for sure but I am thinking I will be fully caught up by the end of next week


 I remember Austin talking about Lucy now that you mention it. I think it was Lucy cause I never heard of it till he mentioned it. If I recall he said he would buy it. I don't know if that was bass or if it was good? Lets find out. @poppalock

I still have Transformers 4 and Godzilla to watch. I also need to watch X-men again as I snoozed a few times. I am not sure I can watch Transformers 4 or not. I have pretty much hated the last two, I cannot imagine this one being any different.


----------



## beastaudio

@popalock ^^^^^


----------



## popalock

Reefdvr27 said:


> I remember Austin talking about Lucy now that you mention it. I think it was Lucy cause I never heard of it till he mentioned it. If I recall he said he would buy it. I don't know if that was bass or if it was good? Lets find out. @poppalock
> 
> I still have Transformers 4 and Godzilla to watch. I also need to watch X-men again as I snoozed a few times. I am not sure I can watch Transformers 4 or not. I have pretty much hated the last two, I cannot imagine this one being any different.


Meh, It's a rent... Don't recall any standout spots for bass, at least in the theater I was in. 

I was stoked for that movie based on the previews... Ended up being not much more than a bit of eye candy


----------



## Hopinater

Reefdvr27 said:


> I still have Transformers 4 and Godzilla to watch. I also need to watch X-men again as I snoozed a few times. I am not sure I can watch Transformers 4 or not. I have pretty much hated the last two, I cannot imagine this one being any different.


I'm with you on the Transformers. I didn't mind the first one but the next one made me bored. I really want to see T4 though because everyone is saying the bass is so good.


----------



## Fatshaft

Your subs Want you to play T4...they will enjoy it and you might too if you like boom boom stuff!


----------



## ambesolman

popalock said:


> Meh, It's a rent... Don't recall any standout spots for bass, at least in the theater I was in.
> 
> 
> 
> I was stoked for that movie based on the previews... Ended up being not much more than a bit of eye candy


----------



## Reefdvr27

beastaudio said:


> @popalock ^^^^^


Good catch.


----------



## beastaudio

He won't come if you call him the wrong name...Well maybe he will, I dunno.


----------



## djbluemax1

digler84 said:


> im dumbfounded by this as well. i have yet to hear of ANYONE with tv speakers or a soundbar that even gives a crap. there is no way for them to hear any difference. on the other hand of that...do you know how many times i have bought or rented a movie solely based on the fact that someone said it was an awesome mix or had incredible bass moments? how many movies have one scene that rocks the house, then it becomes a 5 star bass film, and next thing people in this forum are running out to buy it or put it in there que to rent. i'm sorry, but it you have a more complex track those that have a good system will hear it, brag about it, and cause more sales. why cater to a crowd that doesn't even have the ability to hear such things. it's hard to ruin someone's system if it's not even capable of producing the track. i just think it's absurd to ruin a perfectly good disc by castrating the low end or dynamic range. its funny, disc makers put 15 different crap tracks on a bluray....for what? why not put a full reference track on a bluray, then put one stereo, dolby or dts track for people that don't want to "hurt" their speakers. sorry for the rant but i just can't stand this trend and i think the boat is being missed. the crowd being catered to should be the fanatics that care about sound....people with tv speakers are going to buy the movie because they want to see the movie, not hear it. if they did, they wouldn't be using tv speakers.
> 
> end rant.





Bassment said:


> I'm not sure how you guys have never heard people complain about blu-ray and DVD audio, I ALWAYS hear people complain about movies having really quiet voices and loud action.
> 
> It's an extremely common problem people have (who listen on crappy speakers/tv/laptops), and of course always the solution is "go buy a receiver and surround sound so you can hear voices in the center channel".


Yep.

Just take a look at the CATWS review thread. On the one hand, you get folks who enjoyed the audio and on the other, folks complaining that the dialogue was too soft and the explosions\LFE too loud.

One of the things with the theatrical mixes is that they're meant to be played at Reference. As such, the dialogue is recorded with that in mind and they can mix it for great dynamics i.e. the dialogue is perfectly audible at Reference, but explosions etc. have much greater volume that adds to the impact of the scene.

These dynamic swings are appreciated by the folks who've specifically invested in reproducing them in their HTs and like being able to play at (or near) Reference.

Unfortunately, the masses tend to listen with their TV speakers or HTIB setups that might not be capable of handling the levels of extreme dynamics.

Even odder is the fact that some folks might have the equipment to handle it, but odd as it may seem, while they shun the idea of using dynamic compression like Dolby Late Night or Audyssey Dynamic Volume, they expect the studios to do it for them with home release nearfield mixes and complain about mixes that AREN'T dynamically compressed.

In the studios eyes, money is king, so marketing to the masses tends to be the norm.

If it's a choice between having 5% (a generous estimate) of the purchasers extolling the dynamics/quality of the soundtrack vs 65% complaining that the dialogue was way too soft at the low levels on their non-calibrated setups coupled with the explosions being way too loud (potentially causing 'bad sounds' from their speakers) when the volume is turned up to hear the dialogue, guess which way the studios would rather go?

What's commendable is the numerous mixers who manage to walk the fine line between the camps to produce a home/nearfield version of the mix that sounds good to the vast majority from both sides. THAT takes considerable skill and talent.


Max


----------



## Hopinater

^^ Great explanation of why so many neutered bluerays and DVDs are released which explains why we are so often frustrated. 

I agree with what Digler said in his excellent rant (which I agree with 100%), why don't they release bluerays with a reference level track or at least something that would allow people with decent systems enjoy the over all audio in the movies. 

What good is all the great technology in this world if material isn't produced that can unitize it?


----------



## detroit1

can anyone post the time stamps on the best sounding scenes from Transformers 4 ?


----------



## pitviper33

djbluemax1 said:


> These dynamic swings are appreciated by the folks who've specifically invested in reproducing them in their HTs and like being able to play at (or near) Reference.
> 
> Unfortunately, the masses tend to listen with their TV speakers or HTIB setups that might not be capable of handling the levels of extreme dynamics.


Agreed with everything you said.

But that doesn't mean I have to like it! The *right *way to handle different dynamic needs is on the playback side. The guy doing the mixing has no idea what my playback system looks like, so he has no idea the level of dynamic neutering that's needed for my system. If my system does require some level of such neutering, I should be the one doing it. I, like most of us, have the tools to do that if I choose. It's those with the crappiest systems that don't have the tools to do it. So if the industry was motivated to fix the problem, it's the HTIB and TV speaker makers that need to be adding DRC circuits to their products.

I have a feeling that's a pipe dream.


----------



## digler84

Hopinater said:


> ^^ Great explanation of why so many neutered bluerays and DVDs are released which explains why we are so often frustrated.
> 
> I agree with what Digler said in his excellent rant (which I agree with 100%), why don't they release bluerays with a reference level track or at least something that would allow people with decent systems enjoy the over all audio in the movies.
> 
> What good is all the great technology in this world if material isn't produced that can unitize it?


thanks hop. i appreciate the support....now if only there was a way for us to all band together to make change!


----------



## ambesolman

digler84 said:


> thanks hop. i appreciate the support....now if only there was a way for us to all band together to make change!



MJ said it starts with the Man in the Mirror


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Hopinater

digler84 said:


> thanks hop. i appreciate the support....now if only there was a way for us to all band together to make change!


Exactly! If only…. Oh well, maybe some day they will make the change on their own and give us with good HT set ups our own track to play with.


----------



## Okv

digler84 said:


> thanks hop. i appreciate the support....now if only there was a way for us to all band together to make change!


Everyone can contribute. 

An obvious way to state your opinion is to buy the films with good sound, and avoid the neutered ones. Spreading the word helps much more, enthusiasts have a great influence on general public opinion and will often be the one asked for advice. 

But remember that how you say it matters a lot. 
The constant nagging on how bad everything sounds eventually puts people off, and actually tells the story that sound quality does not matter; it tells that even the producers making the movies do not care. 

So, demo some good scenes, tell people about how amazing the sound was on that film you saw yesterday, and then put in a word on why you think it was such a special experience - theatrical mix, full dynamic range, full frequency range.


----------



## Hopinater

Okv said:


> But remember that how you say it matters a lot.
> The constant nagging on how bad everything sounds eventually puts people off, and actually tells the story that sound quality does not matter; it tells that even the producers making the movies do not care.


???? I'm not following. I don't see how saying that the sound quality is bad tells the story that sound quality doesn't matter.


----------



## Okv

Hopinater said:


> ???? I'm not following. I don't see how saying that the sound quality is bad tells the story that sound quality doesn't matter.


Just telling how bad it sounds, and that it really is the people making and selling the films that is to blame, indirectly says that sound quality does not matter. 

If sound quality was important, they would put their effort in creating the best possible sound, right? 
Since they don't, that means the producers think sound quality does not matter, and seeing as the producers are considered authorities on everything film related, the logical conclusion is that sound quality does not matter. 

One way to present the message could be to mention a good sounding movie, then add the bad one as an example of how it should not be done.


----------



## MKtheater

The problem is that people think different things sound good. Maybe the person who is in charge thinks what they did is the best sound quality.


----------



## GPBURNS

Hercules 
English: DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1
Played at Reference level – flat 

Pretty average recording for the genre.
First half had nothing LFE wise – picked up some 2nd half but nothing demo 
worthy or spectacular
Flick was fun enough for what was intended - rental at best


----------



## Fatshaft

GPBURNS said:


> Hercules
> English: DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1
> Played at Reference level – flat
> 
> Pretty average recording for the genre.
> First half had nothing LFE wise – picked up some 2nd half but nothing demo
> worthy or spectacular
> Flick was fun enough for what was intended - rental at best


Watched it yesterday night in 3D and was dearly disappointed.
I agree with what you wrote.

I was very disappointed in the low end...at the beginning of the movie, I thought my subs were off


----------



## JChin

Just a heads up to those interested in Clash of the Titans, Amazon has it for $5.


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> Watched it yesterday night in 3D and was dearly disappointed.
> I agree with what you wrote.
> 
> I was very disappointed in the low end...at the beginning of the movie, I thought my subs were off


me too on the subs - my son had party Fri night - I thought they had fracked something up in my system - had to get up and feel if my woofers were moving. Wish some of these studio's would spend some of their gazillions on hiring someone like a Mark Seaton to design/supply there mixing stages.
sad


----------



## Okv

MKtheater said:


> The problem is that people think different things sound good. Maybe the person who is in charge thinks what they did is the best sound quality.


Education and better monitoring systems. 
In a proper presentation the best will be preferred, but they must be given the opportunity to experience the difference. 

I have claimed they could not hear much useful below 40hz in the studios, the only people who believed me was the ones who already knew. 
The recent SMPTE report on cinema sound kind of puts things in into perspective.


----------



## discone

Well Halloween came and I put on Frankenstein's Army. It may have had good bass, but I could not get into it. Sure some of the creatures were cool looking and for my love of bass this is for sure a one and done film.

Saturday night was a different story as we watched Deliver Us From Evil. This would have been a good one for Halloween!!  The bass was there at the start and the rest of the film had it momounts as well.... There's even a couple of scares!  Might not be bad for a rental to fill any bass voids. 

Tonite is the movie Neighbors we'll see how the bass goes with this one.


----------



## Hopinater

Just got around to watching Divergent last night. I enjoyed the movie and the audio was pretty good but I don't recall any great LFE moments in it. But I guess it did feel like it had decent mid to upper bass. I'm sure this was discussed earlier in the thread but I'm curious to see what others experienced.


----------



## digler84

discone said:


> Tonite is the movie Neighbors we'll see how the bass goes with this one.


really nothing to speak of, and a dud of a movie as well. i regret my $1.60 that i let redbox have.


----------



## kemiza

I gave Transformers 4 a spin today. Oh baby!!!😀


----------



## Hopinater

kemiza said:


> I gave Transformers 4 a spin today. Oh baby!!!😀


That's next on my list. I really need to listen to (er, I mean watch) that soon after seeing all the positive written in this thread.


----------



## digler84

t4 is a fun ride for sure....once you get past the setting up of wahlburgers character it becomes a pretty good movie too.


----------



## missyman

Hopinater said:


> kemiza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave Transformers 4 a spin today. Oh baby!!!:grinning:
> 
> 
> 
> That's next on my list. I really need to listen to (er, I mean watch) that soon after seeing all the positive written in this thread.
Click to expand...

You really have no idea! One of the best surround mixes I've ever heard.


----------



## Hopinater

missyman said:


> You really have no idea! One of the best surround mixes I've ever heard.


Okay, that does it, I need to set some time aside asap to watch this thing.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Well Halloween came and I put on Frankenstein's Army. It may have had good bass, but I could not get into it. Sure some of the creatures were cool looking and for my love of bass this is for sure a one and done film.


Yep,
Good assessment on Frankenstein's Army ! Although the bass is very strong, it is collecting dust in my collection. Thanks for the tip on the movie Deliver Us From Evil, as I will put that on the movies to watch list. I did not get to watch any movies this weekend(busy with AT&T U-verse internet upgrade and Directv genie upgrade). However we did give The Conjuring another spin on Friday night and the bass was still good in that one.


----------



## Ray77085

Hopinater said:


> Okay, that does it, I need to set some time aside asap to watch this thing.


W.T.H man ?? (LOL) You will certainly enjoy that Dolby track 5.1 discrete or the Atmos track, just pick your poison ! Even if you don't like the movie, the track will make up for it.


----------



## Ray77085

kemiza said:


> I gave Transformers 4 a spin today. Oh baby!!!í ½í¸€


My hope is they don't stop and keep'em coming with that type of Dolby track !! Good Stuff !!


----------



## Nick666

Really strong bass in Into the storm. For my setup (down to 20 Hz) the strongest was when those two twisters shown on the tv news merged together.


----------



## discone

digler84 said:


> really nothing to speak of, and a dud of a movie as well. i regret my $1.60 that i let redbox have.


Yes I agree now that I've seen it. When the music played there was some bass and I could have sworn I heard a little bass sweep during one of the frat boy's speech. I think I only had enough laughs to count on one hand.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> Yep,
> Good assessment on Frankenstein's Army ! Although the bass is very strong, it is collecting dust in my collection. Thanks for the tip on the movie Deliver Us From Evil, as I will put that on the movies to watch list. I did not get to watch any movies this weekend(busy with AT&T U-verse internet upgrade and Directv genie upgrade). However we did give The Conjuring another spin on Friday night and the bass was still good in that one.


Oh Yes! The Conjuring make's for a good Halloween movie. Boy oh boy you now have even more catching up to do!! LOL... Hope the install went ok.


----------



## MemX

Okv said:


> Education and better monitoring systems.
> In a proper presentation the best will be preferred, but they must be given the opportunity to experience the difference.
> 
> I have claimed they could not hear much useful below 40hz in the studios, the only people who believed me was the ones who already knew.
> *The recent SMPTE report on cinema sound kind of puts things in into perspective*.


Is this available to read on the internet somewhere?


----------



## beastaudio

I think it is in the sad state of cinema sound thread on the home page.

EDIT: Yep, first post:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/138-avs-forum-podcasts/1734521-sorry-state-cinema-sound.html


----------



## SvtFoci

Can anyone measure call of duty advanced warfare, the new one. My iNuke doesn't light up during normal listening levels usually, but it does on a regular basis with this game. The bass is ridiculous good. I'd be curious to see any measurements.


----------



## digler84

AW does sound pretty awesome. i love the "whoomp" of the energy shotgun. pretty cool. of course, MW3 would shake my room during air strikes and predator explosions too. i haven't been playing long enough to hear anything like that on AW tho.


----------



## WayneJoy

Extension to 23 HZ from the subs in one of the mixing stages in the SMPTE report was considered to be excellent.


----------



## ambesolman

WayneJoy said:


> Extension to 23 HZ from the subs in one of the mixing stages in the SMPTE report was considered to be excellent.



I'd say 23hz is admirable, but not excellent.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## beastaudio

I mean, a predator bomb would definitely get below 23hz if it exploded near you    But you wouldn't really care at that point....


----------



## discone

Well it took a little waiting, but I was able to watch EOT last night. The start shook the place big time and at the end of it heard a little port noise. The sound for the rest of the film I thought they did a good job. The film was enjoyable and one that could be added to the list for a revisit in the future.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Well it took a little waiting, but I was able to watch EOT last night. The start shook the place big time and at the end of it heard a little port noise. The sound for the rest of the film I thought they did a good job. The film was enjoyable and one that could be added to the list for a revisit in the future.


Hopefully it was worth the wait time for you. Remember a few pages back we all talked about the opening scene, as it turned out to to be a bass monster.  It will challenge some of the best subs out there. 
I thought the movie overall was really good, but again in my opinion it is no match for *Oblivion *overall !!Have you watched Oblivion ? 
I'm going to give Maleficent a spin this weekend if I can catch the BD from Redbox. Although very few post if any in this thread, since being released on BD 11/04/14. If no bass the visuals should be good to go ??


----------



## GPBURNS

Into the Strom 
DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1
Played back Reference level - response flat 


Incredible weight - had that rare sweet growl in low end in the storm scenes (like crash scene in Flight of the Phoenix ) 
and great slam when crap got thrown around and destroyed 
Epic film for LFE - enjoy


----------



## teckademic

Just watched Planes Fire & Rescue and to my surprise, the bass was pretty deep and loud. Some of the planes had a low rumble to the sound of the propellers and when they would do fly bys. The end scene was the loudest and deepest and all of this was on Vudu, so I can imagine the blu ray being better.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> Hopefully it was worth the wait time for you. Remember a few pages back we all talked about the opening scene, as it turned out to to be a bass monster.  It will challenge some of the best subs out there.
> I thought the movie overall was really good, but again in my opinion it is no match for *Oblivion *overall !!Have you watched Oblivion ?
> I'm going to give Maleficent a spin this weekend if I can catch the BD from Redbox. Although very few post if any in this thread, since being released on BD 11/04/14. If no bass the visuals should be good to go ??


Yes indeed the wait was worth it!!  Having heard about the opening scene from you and others I was a little worried about starting the movie at my normal level. I know my sub has a limiter or protection so I left it there and yes it was a monster! 

I have seen Oblivion, but that was last year and before I did the upgrade. Being that it is a film we watched not long ago it is on the bottom of the revisit watch list.

If you get the chance to watch Maleficent this weekend would like to hear your thoughts, as you stated not many posts about this film.  It is on my watch list.


----------



## discone

teckademic said:


> Just watched Planes Fire & Rescue and to my surprise, the bass was pretty deep and loud. Some of the planes had a low rumble to the sound of the propellers and when they would do fly bys. The end scene was the loudest and deepest and all of this was on Vudu, so I can imagine the blu ray being better.



Thanks for the post up about this movie. It was not on our list yet, but will put it on there as it is something the grandson may enjoy. If the bass is that good it is something I'll get to enjoy also!!


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Yes indeed the wait was worth it!!  Having heard about the opening scene from you and others I was a little worried about starting the movie at my normal level. I know my sub has a limiter or protection so I left it there and yes it was a monster!
> 
> I have seen Oblivion, but that was last year and before I did the upgrade. Being that it is a film we watched not long ago it is on the bottom of the revisit watch list.
> 
> If you get the chance to watch Maleficent this weekend would like to hear your thoughts, as you stated not many posts about this film.  It is on my watch list.


Yep,
Will do on Maleficent ! Looks like I may need to add the movie_ *Into the Storm *once it arrives at Redbox !!

_


----------



## Brian Fineberg

ill be watching maleficent tomorrow night..Ill report back


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Interstellar might be a contender for some sweet LFE when it debuts on BD! I saw it last night at my local cinema and this was one of the first times I felt the subwoofers in the auditorium! Bad thing was during the last 30 minutes of the film all of the speakers except for the L shut off. The soundtrack was very reminiscent of 2001 and I think it will sound great in our HT!


----------



## JChin

Is Alien vs Predator - Requiem the same as AVP? If not, is the bass any good?


----------



## BornSlippyZ

JChin said:


> Is Alien vs Predator - Requiem the same as AVP? If not, is the bass any good?


AVPR has the better sound (bass) and picture iirc. As far as the movie goes, for an action/horror movie they are a decent popcorn flick. But they don't hold a candle to Alien/Aliens.


----------



## beastaudio

Anyone else have issues getting Xmen DOFP to play on your players? I couldn't get it to work at all, straight out of the sleeve. I hadn't had my player hooked up to the internet for a while so as soon as I managed a 10 minute update, it worked just fine. I thought it was strange that I needed an update to even PLAY the movie. I mean, I don't know what has changed drastically enough in the formats to warrant something like that. Regardless, all is good now


----------



## Pawee

I watched a movie called Hanna from 2011 a while back, and I remember it having a pretty good bass in the beginning of the movie, when the helis come flying in to the woods.

Best regards
Paw


----------



## Mrkazador

Pawee said:


> I watched a movie called Hanna from 2011 a while back, and I remember it having a pretty good bass in the beginning of the movie, when the helis come flying in to the woods.
> 
> Best regards
> Paw


There was some decent bass when shes running around the loading dock with the shipping containers.


----------



## Reefdvr27

beastaudio said:


> Anyone else have issues getting Xmen DOFP to play on your players? I couldn't get it to work at all, straight out of the sleeve. I hadn't had my player hooked up to the internet for a while so as soon as I managed a 10 minute update, it worked just fine. I thought it was strange that I needed an update to even PLAY the movie. I mean, I don't know what has changed drastically enough in the formats to warrant something like that. Regardless, all is good now


Are you using an oppo? I had trouble with Monuments men. It eventually just worked. Watched DOFP now twice and no issues to speak of. I actually loaded a thumb drive the other day with an update for my 103, I have to remember to plug it in and update today.


----------



## beastaudio

Nope, and I tried the 3d disc and the regular disc, neither one took. Soon as the update was done though, piece of cake


----------



## beastaudio

Also, was Into the Storm a blockbuster I just never heard about or something? My best buy was picked clean in 3 different spots of it. Guess I'll have to order that one


----------



## coolcat4843

beastaudio said:


> Also, was Into the Storm a blockbuster I just never heard about or something? My best buy was picked clean in 3 different spots of it. Guess I'll have to order that one


I thought Into the Storm doesn't come out on Blu-ray until Nov.18th?


----------



## V.X.Donique

coolcat4843 said:


> I thought Into the Storm doesn't come out on Blu-ray until Nov.18th?


The U.S. isn't always the first to get new releases...


----------



## beastaudio

I am in the US. There were two spots I saw on the rack for it and there was nothing there...maybe they are just a little early!


----------



## V.X.Donique

Somebody done f'ed up then..


----------



## Flageborg

Pawee said:


> I watched a movie called Hanna from 2011 a while back, and I remember it having a pretty good bass in the beginning of the movie, when the helis come flying in to the woods.


Yes, and when the escape from lab kicks in..... 

Hanna - Chapter 5


----------



## GPBURNS

JChin said:


> Is Alien vs Predator - Requiem the same as AVP? If not, is the bass any good?


been awhile but remember bass in Alien vs Predator - Requiem being superb


----------



## JustABrah

beastaudio said:


> Also, was Into the Storm a blockbuster I just never heard about or something? My best buy was picked clean in 3 different spots of it. Guess I'll have to order that one


Looks likes their sales technique worked on you


----------



## JChin

BornSlippyZ said:


> AVPR has the better sound (bass) and picture iirc.





GPBURNS said:


> been awhile but remember bass in Alien vs Predator - Requiem being superb



Awesome, be watching this next week then.


----------



## discone

teckademic said:


> Just watched Planes Fire & Rescue and to my surprise, the bass was pretty deep and loud. Some of the planes had a low rumble to the sound of the propellers and when they would do fly bys. The end scene was the loudest and deepest and all of this was on Vudu, so I can imagine the blu ray being better.



I added this film to my queue yesterday and see this is the second film. How was the bass in the first one?


----------



## Skylinestar

Flageborg said:


> Yes, and when the escape from lab kicks in.....
> 
> Hanna - Chapter 5


May I have your SpecLab settings file?


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> Hercules
> English: DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1
> Played at Reference level – flat
> 
> Pretty average recording for the genre.
> First half had nothing LFE wise – picked up some 2nd half but nothing demo
> worthy or spectacular
> Flick was fun enough for what was intended - rental at best


This sums up my experience watching this last night as well. Glad I rented!


----------



## digler84

hercules wasnt' all that great. you would think there would be a ton of LFE, but i feel like i could have disconnected my subs and got a similar experience. pretty disappointing for this type of movie. the movie itself is pretty forgettable too. it's a completely different take on the myth, which was a poor attempt at that. glad i rented it...it was fine for the $1.61 that i paid.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> This sums up my experience watching this last night as well. Glad I rented!





digler84 said:


> hercules wasnt' all that great. you would think there would be a ton of LFE, but i feel like i could have disconnected my subs and got a similar experience. pretty disappointing for this type of movie. the movie itself is pretty forgettable too. it's a completely different take on the myth, which was a poor attempt at that. glad i rented it...it was fine for the $1.61 that i paid.


Yup! that about sums this one up


----------



## Reefdvr27

V.X.Donique said:


> The U.S. isn't always the first to get new releases...





beastaudio said:


> I am in the US. There were two spots I saw on the rack for it and there was nothing there...maybe they are just a little early!


 I have seen this before with "We are the Millers" it was released two weeks early in a store I was in. I did a double take as I knew it was not supposed to come out for a couple of weeks so I checked both my sources for release dates and sure enough it was on the shelf early. Another weird thing that happened at Target was I went to pick up Godzilla and the only copy I could find was up front on a display. So I took it to the register and the computer said to early to be sold. I had to prove it to them that It was released. I will say though I have not been in Target for a really long time and I could not believe their movie inventory. They have really got into then movie business and some of the prices were really good for older copies. I bought DVD's there years and years ago, but they did not have that many choices back then. I just happened to be next to the Target that day and figured I would just grab it there. I was impressed, they are handing with Best Buy with selection and price. They are out of my way or I would go more often.


----------



## digler84

finally saw edge of tomorrw. really cool movie overall. the bass sweep at the beginning was just awesome...completely shook the house and found rattles i didn't know were there. i will say that while there were a couple decent moments of bass but after the monster sweep at the beginning i thought it would end up as a bass fest. pretty good mix overall, but a little light after the opening scene. that being said, i will be ordering the movie as i loved the story and it was a nice overall mix with plenty of surround activity.


----------



## Ray77085

Just finished *Maleficent* on DVD as Redbox did not have the BD version in the machine. Definitely a kid friendly movie !Anyway good movie with a twist, and with a very well done 5.1 Dolby digital surround sound track that gives all speakers some play. As far as the bass it was decent and had a few good low hit's here and there. Will watch again, but no time soon.  Also attempted *Hercules-2014*, but failed. (LOL) dosing off. There was some upper bass in this one, but nothing with deep extension that caught my attention. Rental only as I really did not care for the movie overall.


----------



## audiofan1

I'm finally going to view Xmen DoFP back in say 3hrs perhaps! not that the movies that long got my grandson tonight


----------



## teckademic

discone said:


> I added this film to my queue yesterday and see this is the second film. How was the bass in the first one?


I haven't seen the first one since it came out so I'm not really sure, but I definitely don't remember it having the kind of weight the 2nd one does. Again, my experience was watching it on Vudu, if that matters.


----------



## discone

teckademic said:


> I haven't seen the first one since it came out so I'm not really sure, but I definitely don't remember it having the kind of weight the 2nd one does. Again, my experience was watching it on Vudu, if that matters.


Ok Thanks! I've added it to my queue anyway as I don't like to watch sequels to much without seeing the first one. I did watch Seal Team 8 though for the bass without ever seeing Seal Team 1 through 7. 

Yes if you got good bass from Vudu while watching Planes 2 then it should be good on BD I would think.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> Just finished *Maleficent* on DVD as Redbox did not have the BD version in the machine. Definitely a kid friendly movie !Anyway good movie with a twist, and with a very well done 5.1 Dolby digital surround sound track that gives all speakers some play. As far as the bass it was decent and had a few good low hit's here and there. Will watch again, but no time soon.  Also attempted *Hercules-2014*, but failed. (LOL) dosing off. There was some upper bass in this one, but nothing with deep extension that caught my attention. Rental only as I really did not care for the movie overall.


Thanks for the post up on Maleficent! You had to go *old school* and watch a DVD?  Nice to see the audio was done well and was the same on the DVD and BD. For some films I've noticed that different soundtracks which are sometimes better will be given to BD's. Nice to see it is kid friendly and will keep that in mind for family visits.

Hercules was another film you dosed off on eh? From the post guess it's not a sleeper hit either!  It's still a ways down in my queue so I'll just let it move up on it's own.


----------



## GPBURNS

GPBURNS said:


> Yes - Snowpiercer was great all around - another film the director did which I really liked was the Host - one from 2006 - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0468492/





audiofan1 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I'll put it in the NF que


I re watched this myself this afternoon - been few years since viewed it 
forgot how good the low end is - 
you guys should check it out - great flick also


----------



## mogrub

Hopinater said:


> Just got around to watching Divergent last night. I enjoyed the movie and the audio was pretty good but I don't recall any great LFE moments in it ... I'm sure this was discussed earlier in the thread but I'm curious to see what others experienced.


Funny, but I never saw a response to this post Hop. And I can't find any other comments on Divergent using thread search. 

Just picked it up and will post back once we spin it. But you must be right, it can't move the world, or the thread would be filled with comments.


----------



## Hopinater

mogrub said:


> Funny, but I never saw a response to this post Hop. And I can't find any other comments on Divergent using thread search.
> 
> Just picked it up and will post back once we spin it. But you must be right, it can't move the world, or the thread would be filled with comments.


Yeah let me know your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> I re watched this myself this afternoon - been few years since viewed it
> forgot how good the low end is -
> you guys should check it out - great flick also


Don't think I have ever seen this, but it just shot to the top of my que.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Thanks for the post up on Maleficent! You had to go *old school* and watch a DVD?  Nice to see the audio was done well and was the same on the DVD and BD. For some films I've noticed that different soundtracks which are sometimes better will be given to BD's. Nice to see it is kid friendly and will keep that in mind for family visits.
> 
> Hercules was another film you dosed off on eh? From the post guess it's not a sleeper hit either!  It's still a ways down in my queue so I'll just let it move up on it's own.


Yep,
The DVD actually had a really good looking picture that is most certainly on par with a BD. The BD player that I have, Pioneer Elite BDP-62FD may have something to do with that as well ! However I would give the nod to a BD as it has a bit more depth in color and the HD surround sound formats. I will give Maleficent another spin and will add it to my collection once the price comes down (a lot) LOL. 
I will give Hercules another try, but later.


----------



## Ray77085

Hopinater said:


> Yeah let me know your thoughts. Thanks.


Did you get a chance to spin Transformers 4 ? Wanted to hear your thoughts on the track.


----------



## Hopinater

Ray77085 said:


> Did you get a chance to spin Transformers 4 ? Wanted to hear your thoughts on the track.


I was going to yesterday but we had family in town visiting so I didn't get the chance yet. But my mission these next few days is to watch that movie. 

But you can bet I'm really looking forward to the bass in it and I will certainly let you know my thoughts soon.


----------



## audiofan1

GPBURNS said:


> I re watched this myself this afternoon - been few years since viewed it
> forgot how good the low end is -
> you guys should check it out - great flick also


 This was indeed a good recommendation great visuals as well .


----------



## discone

Hopinater said:


> Yeah let me know your thoughts. Thanks.


Must have flew by your post. I seen this film awhile back and even though it had a few good bass spots it was not something I posted about for there was not enough IMO. I thought the film was ok and the rest of the sound was good. Just my thoughts.


----------



## discone

GPBURNS said:


> I re watched this myself this afternoon - been few years since viewed it
> forgot how good the low end is -
> you guys should check it out - great flick also


Watched this a few years ago myself. I do plan a revisit sometime in the future. I know the wife will not be to happy as she does not like reading films. I hope she can get past that as she may enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## mogrub

Hopinater said:


> Yeah let me know your thoughts. Thanks.


 We got to watch Divergent last night. I thought the movie was surprisingly good. The overall audio was good, with some effective use of surround, but the bass was surprisingly light for an action flick like this.


----------



## audiofan1

On a whim I watched the Conjuring last night again since gaining an additional 6db of output and that track is still the cats meow and then some. Having watched Hercules(Funny and mildly entertaining but could've use my tv's speakers) and Xmen DoFP (loved it and bought it but need a second viewing but 3.5 for now due to poor level) over the weekend as well! It no less stole the show


----------



## Hopinater

mogrub said:


> We got to watch Divergent last night. I thought the movie was surprisingly good. The overall audio was good, with some effective use of surround, but the bass was surprisingly light for an action flick like this.


Yep, that 's about what my take was as well. Thanks.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Any updates on the HTTYD 2 Blu Ray? I am picking up regardless, but I read it was not so hot with bass?


----------



## discone

Toe said:


> Don't think I have ever seen this, but it just shot to the top of my que.



I think you'll like it Toe, but would still like to hear your thought's! 

I was in my queue today to see what was coming this week and looked to see if Netflix still had The Host to watch on BD. I seen they do and also have it for streaming so I may get to do a revisit sooner then I planned.  I'll just stream it when I'm between discs.


----------



## Reefdvr27

GPBURNS said:


> Into the Strom
> DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1
> Played back Reference level - response flat
> 
> 
> Incredible weight - had that rare sweet growl in low end in the storm scenes (like crash scene in Flight of the Phoenix )
> and great slam when crap got thrown around and destroyed
> Epic film for LFE - enjoy


Speaking of flight of the Phoenix, there was a propeller accident that was similar to that movie. Thankfully the woman is said to be ok. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2014/11/10/passenger-propeller-air-canada-flight_n_6131600.html


----------



## discone

Reefdvr27 said:


> Any updates on the HTTYD 2 Blu Ray? I am picking up regardless, but I read it was not so hot with bass?


From most of the post I've seen the bass was not done as well as the first one. I'm still looking forward to seeing it as I enjoyed the first one.


----------



## Reefdvr27

discone said:


> From most of the post I've seen the bass was not done as well as the first one. I'm still looking forward to seeing it as I enjoyed the first one.


 The first was great. I seen the 2nd in the theater this summer and just ok I guess. Not as good as the first, but my daughter likes the movie so I will get it. Looking forward to the measurements tomorrow.


----------



## wth718

Reefdvr27 said:


> The first was great. I seen the 2nd in the theater this summer and just ok I guess. Not as good as the first, but my daughter likes the movie so I will get it. Looking forward to the measurements tomorrow.


Huge disappointment compared to the first. HUGE. Randy Thom movies used to be an automatic must-hear. Not anymore.

That said, I loved the movie. I think it's arguably better than the first. And stunning visuals too, of course. Definite buy for me, despite the bass.


----------



## Reefdvr27

wth718 said:


> Huge disappointment compared to the first. HUGE. Randy Thom movies used to be an automatic must-hear. Not anymore.
> 
> That said, I loved the movie. I think it's arguably better than the first. And stunning visuals too, of course. Definite buy for, despite the bass.


We will take it to the polls this week LOL! So you liked it better than the first huh? I gotta watch it again, maybe I will like it better the second time around.


----------



## wth718

Reefdvr27 said:


> We will take it to the polls this week LOL! So you liked it better than the first huh? I gotta watch it again, maybe I will like it better the second time around.


As anything subject like "better" it's up to interpretation. I love both movies. But the heavy weight of toothless flying, the huge effects with the giant dragons? Just nothing. Don't think this one is a level thing, either.


----------



## Toe

wth718 said:


> As anything subject like "better" it's up to interpretation. I love both movies. But the heavy weight of toothless flying, the huge effects with the giant dragons? Just nothing. Don't think this one is a level thing, either.



Thanks for the report and what a huge disappointment.  I was really looking forward to this from a bass perspective.


----------



## digler84

weren't we all?

a trend that i am getting very frustrated with.


----------



## vfor19

Saw Interstellar the other day. Loads of lfe. Really though, the film had content of what I perceived to be effects reaching down below 30hz at my local theater. Tons of midbass also of course. Soundtrack was also very organ heavy, so there is promise of low notes there as well. 

I try to temper my expectations based on the limitations of local theaters. So if I had guess, this movie will either have all the high level content and extension of dark knight rises (due to filter), or if unfiltered will prove to be quite the treat with high level content across the board. The soundtrack was at moments alarmingly loud at my local theater so this too reminded of dark knight rises overcooked ost, hopefully it is not as bad for the blu ray mix/ in room or was simply an artifact of my seating.

I won't post a spoiler here, but during a certain scene of the movie, there was a bass passage so long and so intense it set off the exit alarm!


----------



## discone

vfor19 said:


> Saw Interstellar the other day. Loads of lfe. Really though, the film had content of what I perceived to be effects reaching down below 30hz at my local theater. Tons of midbass also of course. Soundtrack was also very organ heavy, so there is promise of low notes there as well.
> 
> I try to temper my expectations based on the limitations of local theaters. So if I had guess, this movie will either have all the high level content and extension of dark knight rises (due to filter), or if unfiltered will prove to be quite the treat with high level content across the board. The soundtrack was at moments alarmingly loud at my local theater so this too reminded of dark knight rises overcooked ost, hopefully it is not as bad for the blu ray mix/ in room or was simply an artifact of my seating.
> 
> I won't post a spoiler here, but during a certain scene of the movie, there was a bass passage so long and so intense it set off the exit alarm!


Sounds like this could be a good bass movie.  Will be waiting to hear the reviews when the BD comes out.


----------



## Hopinater

vfor19 said:


> Saw Interstellar the other day. Loads of lfe. Really though, the film had content of what I perceived to be effects reaching down below 30hz at my local theater. Tons of midbass also of course. Soundtrack was also very organ heavy, so there is promise of low notes there as well.
> 
> I try to temper my expectations based on the limitations of local theaters. So if I had guess, this movie will either have all the high level content and extension of dark knight rises (due to filter), or if unfiltered will prove to be quite the treat with high level content across the board. The soundtrack was at moments alarmingly loud at my local theater so this too reminded of dark knight rises overcooked ost, hopefully it is not as bad for the blu ray mix/ in room or was simply an artifact of my seating.
> 
> I won't post a spoiler here, but during a certain scene of the movie, there was a bass passage so long and so intense it set off the exit alarm!


Bass that sets off alarms is a good thing. Lets hope the blu ray release can do the same.


----------



## popalock

vfor19 said:


> Saw Interstellar the other day. Loads of lfe. Really though, the film had content of what I perceived to be effects reaching down below 30hz at my local theater. Tons of midbass also of course. Soundtrack was also very organ heavy, so there is promise of low notes there as well.
> 
> I try to temper my expectations based on the limitations of local theaters. So if I had guess, this movie will either have all the high level content and extension of dark knight rises (due to filter), or if unfiltered will prove to be quite the treat with high level content across the board. The soundtrack was at moments alarmingly loud at my local theater so this too reminded of dark knight rises overcooked ost, hopefully it is not as bad for the blu ray mix/ in room or was simply an artifact of my seating.
> 
> *I won't post a spoiler here, but during a certain scene of the movie, there was a bass passage so long and so intense it set off the exit alarm!*


That is complete and utter bull$hit. I've used those exits for years...at every theater I've ever frequented and not once has it set off an alarm. The only purpose of those exit doors it to get me to my car quicker.


----------



## WayneJoy

When Interstellar is loud, it is very loud. I saw it twice in 2 different theaters.


----------



## Dave_6

Interstellar in IMAX was incredible. I've never felt and heard a theater and it's structure vibrate like that before.


----------



## jlpowell84

Long time no see boys 

Watched EOT and the start was just stupid! I couldn't go past -40 as my windows were rattling at -40 on up! Running sub trims where XT 32 sets them and PGM 2 on Submersives and 4db low shelf via mini dsp. I have been thinking I may bypass the low shelf and instead do a 3db sub trim bump.


----------



## beastaudio

-40?!?! Dude, you gotta let er rip man....


----------



## ambesolman

jlpowell84 said:


> Long time no see boys
> 
> Watched EOT and the start was just stupid! I couldn't go past -40 as my windows were rattling at -40 on up! Running sub trims where XT 32 sets them and PGM 2 on Submersives and 4db low shelf via mini dsp. I have been thinking I may bypass the low shelf and instead do a 3db sub trim bump.



-40? The wife said tampons are on isle 12


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Hopinater

Okay…. Finally watched T4 tonight, lots and lots and lots of bass throughout the movie. Great workout for the subs. More movies like this would be fun for us all.


----------



## Ray77085

Hopinater said:


> Okay…. Finally watched T4 tonight, lots and lots and lots of bass throughout the movie. Great workout for the subs. More movies like this would be fun for us all.



NICE !!!
I figured you would like the track. Did you go the Dolby 5.1 discrete track or Atmos ?


----------



## Hopinater

Ray77085 said:


> NICE !!!
> I figured you would like the track. Did you go the Dolby 5.1 discrete track or Atmos ?


I watched the first half of the movie in the Atmos setting and the second half in the 5.1 to see if I would notice any difference. I feel like the 5.1 sounded a bit better but in either setting I was having a lot of fun with the audio in general and the bass specifically.


----------



## LowBudget5.1

HTTYD 2

What a huge disappointment. It's hard to believe this was a Randy Thom sound design.


----------



## SubSolar

LowBudget5.1 said:


> HTTYD 2
> 
> What a huge disappointment. It's hard to believe this was a Randy Thom sound design.


Agreed. I even thought the non-bass parts of the audio were underwhelming like surround speaker use.


----------



## lefthandluke

ambesolman said:


> -40? The wife said tampons are on isle 12



now that's funny right there...


----------



## lefthandluke

as an aside i checked out "trollhunter" the other nite and it was a lotta fun...nice bass as well. i forget who steered me to this...nube maybe?

anyway, i wondered if anyone had issues with the subtitles being cut off...?


seems like i only could read the top line


----------



## djoberg

LowBudget5.1 said:


> HTTYD 2
> 
> What a huge disappointment. It's hard to believe this was a Randy Thom sound design.





SubSolar said:


> Agreed. I even thought the non-bass parts of the audio were underwhelming like surround speaker use.


I agree 100% with both quotes above. I actually put the first installment of _How to Train Your Dragon_ in after watching the sequel and I noticed immediately that the volume was MUCH louder and the action in the surrounds was considerably more enveloping and precise. And I just had to watch the scene again that won so much recognition for its LFE on this thread. Nothing, and I mean nothing, compared to that in the second installment. It was a disappointment in every area in the audio spectrum.

So, that begs the question, "What went wrong?" How in the world could they lower their standards for the sequel?

On a positive note, the PQ was better in every way, with more exquisite details (in beards, clothing, etc.), better texture in the dragons, and amazing photo-realism in shots of the ocean and in a scene with snow in it. Black levels and shadow details also fared better the second time around.


----------



## skeefy1

Great recco's guys; thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Hopinater

djoberg said:


> I agree 100% with both quotes above. I actually put the first installment of _How to Train Your Dragon_ in after watching the sequel and I noticed immediately that the volume was MUCH louder and the action in the surrounds was considerably more enveloping and precise. And I just had to watch the scene again that won so much recognition for its LFE on this thread. Nothing, and I mean nothing, compared to that in the second installment. It was a disappointment in every area in the audio spectrum.


This news just… plain… sucks! 

I'm going to go and watch _EOT_ to make myself feel better.


----------



## Kool-aid23

djoberg said:


> I agree 100% with both quotes above. I actually put the first installment of _How to Train Your Dragon_ in after watching the sequel and I noticed immediately that the volume was MUCH louder and the action in the surrounds was considerably more enveloping and precise. And I just had to watch the scene again that won so much recognition for its LFE on this thread. Nothing, and I mean nothing, compared to that in the second installment. It was a disappointment in every area in the audio spectrum.
> 
> So, that begs the question, "What went wrong?" How in the world could they lower their standards for the sequel?
> 
> On a positive note, the PQ was better in every way, with more exquisite details (in beards, clothing, etc.), better texture in the dragons, and amazing photo-realism in shots of the ocean and in a scene with snow in it. Black levels and shadow details also fared better the second time around.


 Thanks for the post. Unfortunately, this seems to be the business of home theater. Improve the PQ and make sure not to blow out anyone's speakers. (aka Kung Fu Panda 2, Despicable Me 2, Toy Story 3 and the list grows every year).


----------



## Fatshaft

And here we are now going into ATMOS land...
More speakers so more opportunity to clip more channels and cut even more ULF!

Thanks alot


----------



## Ray77085

Hopinater said:


> I watched the first half of the movie in the Atmos setting and the second half in the 5.1 to see if I would notice any difference. I feel like the 5.1 sounded a bit better but in either setting I was having a lot of fun with the audio in general and the bass specifically.



Hopefully we can have some more movies coming out like this on BD !


----------



## AJ72

If only they could have matched the visuals of HTTYD2 with some decent sounding audio. Wouldn't even bother owning subs if they all sounded like this. Complete crap. Movie not too bad but not as good as the first (IMO), pity.


----------



## beastaudio

I just gave Elysium a spin again last night. It was an interesting sound track to say the least. Had some really neat bass scenes, but not overwhelming like Godzilla was the night before. I enjoyed it thoroughly, and I feel like there was some pretty deep stuff at times. Has anyone speclabbed some of the big action scenes for elysium?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

beastaudio said:


> I just gave Elysium a spin again last night. It was an interesting sound track to say the least. Had some really neat bass scenes, but not overwhelming like Godzilla was the night before. I enjoyed it thoroughly, and I feel like there was some pretty deep stuff at times. Has anyone speclabbed some of the big action scenes for elysium?


http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....hread-films-games-music-etc/page-81#entry2152


----------



## beastaudio

Well that explains what I experienced. Where gozilla had gobs of stuff above say 30hz and pounded you, Elysium had some killer low stuff. I know on several of the scenes where it was dropping to 10hz and below area that I felt like, "wow, this is really moving things around!" I have a can light in the little bar area that if on, is usually a good indicator of really deep stuff as it starts flexing like crazy. I could hear it a little on a couple different scenes. The part I think I liked most was there were scenes that had ONLY the really low digging stuff with nothing further up the bass spectrum to "cloud" what you were hearing/feeling.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

beastaudio said:


> Well that explains what I experienced. Where gozilla had gobs of stuff above say 30hz and pounded you, Elysium had some killer low stuff. I know on several of the scenes where it was dropping to 10hz and below area that I felt like, "wow, this is really moving things around!" I have a can light in the little bar area that if on, is usually a good indicator of really deep stuff as it starts flexing like crazy. I could hear it a little on a couple different scenes. The part I think I liked most was there were scenes that had ONLY the really low digging stuff with nothing further up the bass spectrum to "cloud" what you were hearing/feeling.


yup and thats why alot of people were complaining about the ULF in this one...there wasnt any of the higher "ported" stuff to accompany it


----------



## MemX

I saw Interstellar at the cinema the other day - the only film I've been impressed with there for a while!

Awesome bass, superb dynamics, and also a good movie to boot (although gets slightly weird lol) - I am praying this one is unfiltered when it is released as it should be epic if it is...


----------



## Reefdvr27

beastaudio said:


> Well that explains what I experienced. Where gozilla had gobs of stuff above say 30hz and pounded you, Elysium had some killer low stuff. I know on several of the scenes where it was dropping to 10hz and below area that I felt like, "wow, this is really moving things around!" I have a can light in the little bar area that if on, is usually a good indicator of really deep stuff as it starts flexing like crazy. I could hear it a little on a couple different scenes. The part I think I liked most was there were scenes that had ONLY the really low digging stuff with nothing further up the bass spectrum to "cloud" what you were hearing/feeling.


 Elysium is great. I have watched a few times now. I know what you mean though. I remember a few times the walls were rattling like crazy and I could feel it, but I could not hear anything LOL. I am interested to watch that movie on my ported set up. Certainly a good movie for good sealed subs.


----------



## mogrub

We watched Maleficent last night. Thumbs up, especially the superb Blu-Ray AQ and PQ. This movie is absolutely gorgeous to look at and great to hear. Lots of effective use of multi-channel surround. I have seen no measurements, but the bass was noticeable and enjoyable, particularly during battle scenes. Not a life changer, but your subs will definitely get some exercise. Overall, we thought the PQ, AQ and special effects in Maleficent are Disney at its modern best. Give it a spin if you're on the edge.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

mogrub said:


> We watched Maleficent last night. Thumbs up, especially the superb Blu-Ray AQ and PQ. This movie is absolutely gorgeous to look at and great to hear. Lots of effective use of multi-channel surround. I have seen no measurements, but the bass was noticeable and enjoyable, particularly during battle scenes. Not a life changer, but your subs will definitely get some exercise. Overall, we thought the PQ, AQ and special effects in Maleficent are Disney at its modern best. Give it a spin if you're on the edge.


agreed!

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/318-maleficent-discussion-poll/


----------



## Reefdvr27

beastaudio said:


> Well that explains what I experienced. Where gozilla had gobs of stuff above say 30hz and pounded you, Elysium had some killer low stuff. I know on several of the scenes where it was dropping to 10hz and below area that I felt like, "wow, this is really moving things around!" I have a can light in the little bar area that if on, is usually a good indicator of really deep stuff as it starts flexing like crazy. I could hear it a little on a couple different scenes. The part I think I liked most was there were scenes that had ONLY the really low digging stuff with nothing further up the bass spectrum to "cloud" what you were hearing/feeling.





mogrub said:


> We watched Maleficent last night. Thumbs up, especially the superb Blu-Ray AQ and PQ. This movie is absolutely gorgeous to look at and great to hear. Lots of effective use of multi-channel surround. I have seen no measurements, but the bass was noticeable and enjoyable, particularly during battle scenes. Not a life changer, but your subs will definitely get some exercise. Overall, we thought the PQ, AQ and special effects in Maleficent are Disney at its modern best. Give it a spin if you're on the edge.


I think I am going to pick that one up, I just did not want to see that one for some reason, but the reviews are pretty good and looking like a 4 star bass flick. I am so backed up on movies it is nuts. I have like 25 blurays not even opened and like 5 or 6 of them newer releases. I gotta have me a seat for a day.


----------



## Hopinater

Reefdvr27 said:


> I think I am going to pick that one up, I just did not want to see that one for some reason, but the reviews are pretty good and looking like a 4 star bass flick. I am so backed up on movies it is nuts. I have like 25 blurays not even opened and like 5 or 6 of them newer releases. I gotta have me a seat for a day.


Me too but I'm not nearly as far behind as you are... I just got 4 movies on blu-ray two of them 4.5 star and two of them 5 star bass flicks. Now I just need time to watch them. 

Definitely going to be looking at Maleficent as well.


----------



## mogrub

Reefdvr27 said:


> ... I am so backed up on movies it is nuts. I have like 25 blurays not even opened and like 5 or 6 of them newer releases.





Hopinater said:


> Me too but I'm not nearly as far behind as you are... I just got 4 movies on blu-ray two of them 4.5 star and two of them 5 star bass flicks. Now I just need time to watch them. Definitely going to be looking at Maleficent as well.


It's great to have a stash waiting for attention. We've got a bunch waiting too. Fitting movies in during football season is the best kind of problem to have.


----------



## Hopinater

mogrub said:


> It's great to have a stash waiting for attention. We've got a bunch waiting too. *Fitting movies in during football season is the best kind of problem to have.*


Exactly!!!


----------



## beastaudio

Haha, yep. I think tonight I am going to revisit Gravity, perhaps watch 47 ronin, but I know nothing about that disc other than it looked kinda cool in the preview. I also want to watch Dredd again, as well as edge of tomorrow all the way through. Too many movies, too little time.


----------



## wth718

beastaudio said:


> Haha, yep. I think tonight I am going to revisit Gravity, perhaps watch 47 ronin, but I know nothing about that disc other than it looked kinda cool in the preview. I also want to watch Dredd again, as well as edge of tomorrow all the way through. Too many movies, too little time.


If you're looking for a Bass movie, you might as well go ahead and put 47 Ronin at the bottom of your queue.


----------



## beastaudio

wth718 said:


> If you're looking for a Bass movie, you might as well go ahead and put 47 Ronin at the bottom of your queue.


That bad eh? Something I could watch one night after the lady goes to sleep? Yea I am trying for mega bass flicks while I have the house to myself and can literally knock the doors off the hinges


----------



## MKtheater

47 Ronin is not a bass movie.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

beastaudio said:


> That bad eh? Something I could watch one night after the lady goes to sleep? Yea I am trying for mega bass flicks while I have the house to myself and can literally knock the doors off the hinges



haha I do the same exact thing..I plan for "superbass movies" on friday nights (when the wife works 4-midnight shifts...she is an air traffic controller) lol


----------



## Rgdeuce

I got about 20 blu rays I still haven't gotten to. Will get worse, lot of good to great bass flicks are advertised for dirt cheap on black friday at BBuy/Wal Market/Tarjay


----------



## wth718

beastaudio said:


> That bad eh? Something I could watch one night after the lady goes to sleep? Yea I am trying for mega bass flicks while I have the house to myself and can literally knock the doors off the hinges


 

47 Ronin (5.1 DTS-HD MA)

Level - 2 Stars (106.52dB composite)
Extension - 1 Stars (38Hz)
Dynamics - 5 Stars (29.18dB)
Execution - 1 Star (by poll)

Overall - 2.25 Stars

Recommendation - Rent (by poll)

Notes: This is not an April Fool's Day joke. It really has a -10dB point of 38Hz. Hah!


----------



## beastaudio

Well crapfish. I will replace it with Pacific Rim or Lone Survivor...Actually it has been a minute since I have watched Tron too....hmm


----------



## Gamecock24

How are the IMAX BD series in the bass department? I was looking at the IMAX nat geo extreme BD just wondering how it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## Reefdvr27

Hopinater said:


> Me too but I'm not nearly as far behind as you are... I just got 4 movies on blu-ray two of them 4.5 star and two of them 5 star bass flicks. Now I just need time to watch them.
> 
> Definitely going to be looking at Maleficent as well.


It might be closer to 35 or 40 unopened LOL. I actually held allot of movies back so when I finshed my theater I would have tons of content. However since I opened the theater, all I do is listen to music.  On deck I have T4, Godzilla, HTTYD2, A most wanted man and now Maleficent. I also picked up Ghost Busters 1&2, those were fun movies, not sure if they have any bass or not. 



beastaudio said:


> Haha, yep. I think tonight I am going to revisit Gravity, perhaps watch 47 ronin, but I know nothing about that disc other than it looked kinda cool in the preview. I also want to watch Dredd again, as well as edge of tomorrow all the way through. Too many movies, too little time.


 Yeah man, I have so many I want to revisit. Oblivion is one I want to sit down and watch. Dredd, Looper and Elysium are few others. One blue I have never opened is MI Ghost Protocol. I seen it in Disney, but that is one I want to see again.


----------



## Hopinater

Reef I just watched Ghostbusters about two months ago and I don't remember an real bass moments. Maybe when the Sta-Puff marshmallow man was walking down the street (a great moment in film history I might add).


----------



## Reddig

Watch TF4 at -5 on the dial the other night and it was a hell of a ride! Id say this is my favorite of the sequels movie wise although thats not saying much. First Transformers is my favorite. Anyway I thought the soundtrack was incredible! Great bass and midbass and fantastic use of the surrounds. Very dynamic sounding movie. To damn long though good god!


----------



## ambesolman

Reddig said:


> Watch TF4 at -5 on the dial the other night and it was a hell of a ride! Id say this is my favorite of the sequels movie wise although thats not saying much. First Transformers is my favorite. Anyway I thought the soundtrack was incredible! Great bass and midbass and fantastic use of the surrounds. Very dynamic sounding movie. To damn long though good god!



+1


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## AJ72

After HTTYD2 I wondered if my system still "had it" in the LFE department. I remembered somebody mentioned that The Three Musketeers was a decent bass flick (when there's not much else at the moment). Yes indeed some nice moments in this film, especially the cannons. Worth a look if you haven't seen it yet. Not a film that blows you away but good.


----------



## MemX

beastaudio said:


> Well crapfish. I will replace it with Pacific Rim or Lone Survivor...Actually it has been a minute since I have watched Tron too....hmm


Mmmmm, Tron.... 

I know it has clipping, I know it's a bit cheesy, but the bass is throughout the whole film and just lets you wallow in the wobbly goodness 

Just do it, it deserves to be cranked up!


----------



## grubadub

ambesolman said:


> Just watched NF rental of Godzilla. I know what the measurements say, but damn! My subs (Hsu vtf3 w/ported tune 16hz, sealed DO SI 18) were bumping the whole time. It certainly felt that it went lower than measured at times. Fun ride and will be buying it. Glad the rental had the HD track
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


just watched this last night. the bass scared the crap out of me! it felt like my house was coming apart.


----------



## Hopinater

MemX said:


> Mmmmm, Tron....
> 
> I know it has clipping, I know it's a bit cheesy, but the bass is throughout the whole film and just lets you wallow in the wobbly goodness
> 
> Just do it, it deserves to be cranked up!


Good call! I need to revisit Tron now that I have a dual XV15s. It was good before with mediocre subs so I think I need to take a look at this again.

But up next is The Incredible Hulk. I haven't ever seen this so hopefully I'm in for a treat.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

holy crap Hop...dual xv15's with TIH will be unbeleivable...on a unrelated note..

my daughter was a tree frog for halloween just like your avy:


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> holy crap Hop...dual xv15's with TIH will be unbeleivable...on a unrelated note..
> 
> my daughter was a tree frog for halloween just like your avy:


That is awesome. She's a little cutie and she has excellent taste in costumes. 

When the kids are young Halloween is a blast, taking them around the neighborhood all dressed up collecting candy.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> That is awesome. She's a little cutie and she has excellent taste in costumes.
> 
> When the kids are young Halloween is a blast, taking them around the neighborhood all dressed up collecting candy.


thanks Hop...yeah Ill keep her...and my little buddy:


sorry for the thread jack...back to BAAAASSSSS


----------



## neutro

Brian Fineberg said:


> haha I do the same exact thing..I plan for "superbass movies" on friday nights (when the wife works 4-midnight shifts...she is an air traffic controller) lol


So the kids sleep it through?

Since the last one was born (14.5 months now) I haven't listened to a movie above -25 dB  

Last time I was alone in the house and able to watch movies was 2 years ago post-op. I can't believe I miss post-op.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

neutro said:


> So the kids sleep it through?
> 
> Since the last one was born (14.5 months now) I haven't listened to a movie above -25 dB
> 
> Last time I was alone in the house and able to watch movies was 2 years ago post-op. I can't believe I miss post-op.


yup.

both have been this way...they both sleep like rocks...but they are also 2 floors up....there is very little sound bleed up there (and the room isnt even soundproofed yet) there is only minor rattling of the walls...but nothing that would wake them


----------



## beastaudio

Hopinater said:


> Good call! I need to revisit Tron now that I have a dual XV15s. It was good before with mediocre subs so I think I need to take a look at this again.
> 
> But up next is The Incredible Hulk. I haven't ever seen this so hopefully I'm in for a treat.


TIH is a benchmark disc. One that which all others are judged against. I can't handle the entire movie front to back as I have seen it too many times, but between the sonic cannons, abomination scene, and several others, the different styles of bass mixing done really throw a soundtrack different than you can find literally anywhere else. 

Dude, Brian, your kitchen layout and mine are eerily similar. At least from what I can gather from that picture.


----------



## neutro

Brian Fineberg said:


> both have been this way...they both sleep like rocks...but they are also 2 floors up....there is very little sound bleed up there (and the room isnt even soundproofed yet) there is only minor rattling of the walls...but nothing that would wake them


That is awesome. My kids now sleep pretty tight too but still, above -20 dB is pushing it. We still fiddle with the volume throughout the movie.

We live in a bungalow so my dream would be to add a floor, put the kids there and bury myself in a concrete bunker in the basement 

I now have a secondary setup in the basement (with acoustically insulated ceiling) but still, it's just under the bedrooms, so the situation there is actually worse than in the main living room, which is separated from the bedrooms by several walls and doors.


----------



## Reddig

Watched Planes:Fire and Rescue this morning on BD and I got to say this movies soundtrack is way better than I thought it would be. Just like a dude had said a few pages back each aircraft has good heft to its sound as well as the wildfires. Not 5 star bass but better than many modern soundtracks. Nice surround mix too. Movie surprised me as well I thought it was a stronger movie over-all then the first one. Im a sucker for animations too.


----------



## Hopinater

beastaudio said:


> TIH is a benchmark disc. One that which all others are judged against. I can't handle the entire movie front to back as I have seen it too many times, but between the sonic cannons, abomination scene, and several others, the different styles of bass mixing done really throw a soundtrack different than you can find literally anywhere else.


Oh man that makes me glad I bought the BD. I've been meaning to watch this for a couple of years but never got around to getting it. The other day I decided to just go ahead and buy the disk. You just made me happy I did. Thanks.



Reddig said:


> Watched Planes:Fire and Rescue this morning on BD and I got to say this movies soundtrack is way better than I thought it would be. Just like a dude had said a few pages back each aircraft has good heft to its sound as well as the wildfires. Not 5 star bass but better than many modern soundtracks. Nice surround mix too. Movie surprised me as well I thought it was a stronger movie over-all then the first one. Im a sucker for animations too.


Good to know. Time to add another one to the "movies to watch" list.


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> thanks Hop...yeah Ill keep her...and my little buddy:


You have a great looking family there Brian. I hope they all like movies with good bass and clear transparent sound because now that you have your new speakers to match your subs your HT will be the place to be.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> You have a great looking family there Brian. I hope they all like movies with good bass and clear transparent sound because now that you have your new speakers to match your subs your HT will be the place to be.


Thank you!!!! yes Max loves movies just like his daddy...we watched httyd 2 the other night...and although he enjoyed it thoroughly...he looked disappointed with the bass...lmao, smart kid haha


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> Thank you!!!! yes Max loves movies just like his daddy...we watched httyd 2 the other night...and although he enjoyed it thoroughly...he looked disappointed with the bass...lmao, smart kid haha


Ha Ha, the boy knows his bass and he doesn't like it when it's missing. Smart boy!


----------



## Reddig

Brian Fineberg said:


> Thank you!!!! yes Max loves movies just like his daddy...we watched httyd 2 the other night...and although he enjoyed it thoroughly...he looked disappointed with the bass...lmao, smart kid haha


You've created a monster!!! lol


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Just watched HTTYD 2. One question... who stole Randy Thom's TRW? That's got to be the explanation for this one. Can't fault the rest of the audio, it's as good as I've ever heard, but the horns pretty well yawned their way through this one.

First Epic and now this. Not sure I remember a lot of the good stuff in Mars Needs Moms either. Hope Randy's famous LFE returns pretty soon... I don't want Airbender to be the last of the good ones


----------



## audiofan1

Oklahoma Wolf said:


> Just watched HTTYD 2. One question... who stole Randy Thom's TRW? That's got to be the explanation for this one. Can't fault the rest of the audio, it's as good as I've ever heard, but the horns pretty well yawned their way through this one.
> 
> First Epic and now this. Not sure I remember a lot of the good stuff in Mars Needs Moms either. Hope Randy's famous LFE returns pretty soon... I don't want Airbender to be the last of the good ones


This seems to be more of a Dreamworks thing! I just finished Mr. Peabody & Sherman and I can get a good idea of what I have to look forward to with HTTYD2  As far a the video it was drop dead gorgeous and best many top flight animations out there  The sound was neat and clean but clearly and blatantly filtered


----------



## discone

audiofan1 said:


> This seems to be more of a Dreamworks thing! I just finished Mr. Peabody & Sherman and I can get a good idea of what I have to look forward to with HTTYD2  As far a the video it was drop dead gorgeous and best many top flight animations out there  The sound was neat and clean but clearly and blatantly filtered


+1 I watched Mr. Peabody the other night. I agree the animation was just spot on.  I only remember one spot where our seats felt some bass otherwise it fell flat in that department given there were places it could have been better. I did enjoy the film and I'm a Dog!!


----------



## Ray77085

MKtheater said:


> 47 Ronin is not a bass movie.



I could not agree more. There's no BASS in that one and to me the overall movie was not good !!


----------



## Ray77085

grubadub said:


> just watched this last night. the bass scared the crap out of me! it felt like my house was coming apart.


Yep,
That track has tons of Bass through out the movie. I will be adding to my collection and will re-spin it again soon.


----------



## Ray77085

Hopinater said:


> Good call! I need to revisit Tron now that I have a dual XV15s. It was good before with mediocre subs so I think I need to take a look at this again.
> 
> But up next is The Incredible Hulk. I haven't ever seen this so hopefully I'm in for a treat.


I can assure you that *The Incredible Hulk* will put a smile on your face and have you looking over your shoulder thinking somebody else is in the room. (LOL)  Post your thoughts after cranking it up with dual XV15s !!


----------



## Gorilla Killa

I just watched Red2 and I must say its loaded with LFE, 50 cal. shootout 50 mins in is awesome.


----------



## MemX

I just picked up the Hubble 3D BD - mostly for the shuttle launch sequence  lol


Has anyone else got it? There seemed to be a hell of a lot of clipping in the centre channel once it was up in the air and speeding away  but the bass was pretty good


----------



## raynist

Gorilla Killa said:


> I just watched Red2 and I must say its loaded with LFE, 50 cal. shootout 50 mins in is awesome.



http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/62-red-2-execution-and-recommendation-poll-closed/#entry2373


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

audiofan1 said:


> This seems to be more of a Dreamworks thing!


That could be. I see Randy's mixing one for Guillermo del Toro now, so I'm expecting to hear ALL the bass in that one.

Meantime, since I haven't posted here in a while... Only God Forgives. At least 4.5 stars. The LFE in that one got my attention in a hurry.


----------



## cchunter

*Amazon Deal of the Day*

X-Men Box Set!! All seven blurays only 31.98!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1935655082&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## Hopinater

Gorilla Killa said:


> I just watched Red2 and I must say its loaded with LFE, 50 cal. shootout 50 mins in is awesome.


Yeah I watched that a few months ago and it has some decent bass to be sure but I don't remember it digging too deep. But it was long enough ago that perhaps I'm forgetting.


----------



## Hopinater

Ray77085 said:


> I can assure you that *The Incredible Hulk* will put a smile on your face and have you looking over your shoulder thinking somebody else is in the room. (LOL)  Post your thoughts after cranking it up with dual XV15s !!


Sweet, I'm looking forward to it. But it will be a few days which is good, the XV15s need a little rest after watching T4. Actually that's not true they're revved up and ready to go, but my wife needs a break from the walls and floor shaking.


----------



## Gamecock24

cchunter said:


> X-Men Box Set!! All seven blurays only 31.98!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1935655082&pf_rd_i=desktop



Dang it I just bought DoFP I haven't even opened it yet. 
I will return DoFP when it arrives. Done its bought good looking out cchunter. 
We'll never mind $5 to return DoFP that's 33% of cost someone's getting it for Xmas. 

Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## digler84

that box set is a crazy good deal. i get these types of movies right away though, so i've had all those movies for a while. it would certainly make for a good christmas gift though. i'm holding out for closer to thanksgiving for anymore movie purchases. they always have some smokin good deals, and with prime and no minimum for free 2 day shipping....it's just asking for my blu collection to grow.


----------



## Gamecock24

There must be some ULF in DoFP during Magneto's breakout. My HST 18 was moving a good bit it that scene at one point and I didn't hear/feel much the HPF must have kicked in or it was way below my port tuning frequency. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## digler84

there is a good amount in that scene as well as a few others. it's been talked about a few times, the levels are just very low. if you crank it up a bit you should feel a good bit. it's there, just a little hidden.


----------



## wth718

Oklahoma Wolf said:


> Just watched HTTYD 2. One question... who stole Randy Thom's TRW? That's got to be the explanation for this one. Can't fault the rest of the audio, it's as good as I've ever heard, but the horns pretty well yawned their way through this one.
> 
> First Epic and now this. Not sure I remember a lot of the good stuff in Mars Needs Moms either. Hope Randy's famous LFE returns pretty soon... I don't want Airbender to be the last of the good ones


The Croods is another one he did recently that was a disappointment. Mars Needs Moms definitely had some rumble in it, particularly involving the spaceship. I haven't watched in a while so don't remember how the movie overall was bass-wise.


----------



## Hopinater

Subwoofers are fun. My in-laws were visiting and everything was quiet in the house. I got bored so I snuck down to the HT and for fun I threw in the rocket launch scene in Ender's Game. The Dual XV15s kicked in, my pant legs started flapping, the glasses were rattling in the cabinet and just about everything in the house was shaking. Then my wife started yelling at me and told me that my mother in-law was a little freaked out. It's always fun to introduce people to good bass.


----------



## digler84

enders game rocks. im hoping to catch that on sale for BF. i need that in my library.


----------



## Gamecock24

I was watching Enders Game on Halloween night. I had DVR'd it on Cinemax, my wife was outside giving out candy on the front porch while launch scene happened and she came in cursing bc she said she could see the window glass flexing. Haha! I'm really loving my 18 I wonder how long I can hold out on doing another one. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## digler84

when i upgraded from a 10 to a 15, i told myself that is all i would ever need. i thought people getting duals or more were just crazy and must have much larger rooms than me. eventually, as i usually do, i crumbled and ordered a second 15 on a whim. a guy at work that loves this stuff too, knew what my stuff sounded like to begin with, and thought i was nuts for getting a second. well, i now can't imagine going back to a single sub. it's just so smooth, fluid and effortless everywhere in the room. it just wraps you in rumbling goodness. not to mention, you get to a scene like the rocket in enders game and it just whollops you with some weight and puts a giant smile on your face.


----------



## Ray77085

Hopinater said:


> Sweet, I'm looking forward to it. But it will be a few days which is good, the XV15s need a little rest after watching T4. Actually that's not true they're revved up and ready to go, but my wife needs a break from the walls and floor shaking.


Yep,
That T4 Dolby (not DTS) track is one of the best I've heard from a Dolby track standpoint. I understand about the wife part. Sometimes my wife will join me and sometimes not. When she doesn't , I have the tendency to crank it up a bit louder.  
Anyway, I can't wait to see what you think about the THI.


----------



## Ray77085

digler84 said:


> when i upgraded from a 10 to a 15, i told myself that is all i would ever need. i thought people getting duals or more were just crazy and must have much larger rooms than me. eventually, as i usually do, i crumbled and ordered a second 15 on a whim. a guy at work that loves this stuff too, knew what my stuff sounded like to begin with, and thought i was nuts for getting a second. well, i now can't imagine going back to a single sub. it's just so smooth, fluid and effortless everywhere in the room. it just wraps you in rumbling goodness. not to mention, you get to a scene like the rocket in enders game and it just whollops you with some weight and puts a giant smile on your face.


Well put !!
Good subs with monster bass tracks can be addictive !!


----------



## Hopinater

Ray77085 said:


> Yep,
> That T4 Dolby (not DTS) track is one of the best I've heard from a Dolby track standpoint. I understand about the wife part. Sometimes my wife will join me and sometimes not. When she doesn't , I have the tendency to crank it up a bit louder.
> Anyway, I can't wait to see what you think about the THI.


Possibly tomorrow. Would be today but too much football to watch.


----------



## digler84

i may have to re-watch T4 with the dolby track. i did the atmos track and thought it was fantastic....and some are saying the dolby is better? hmmmm......


----------



## Ray77085

digler84 said:


> i may have to re-watch T4 with the dolby track. i did the atmos track and thought it was fantastic....and some are saying the dolby is better? hmmmm......


They are both Dolby on T4. One is Atmos and the other is Dolby 5.1 discrete !! I going to tell you I have heard both tracks and both are excellent !! However I would give the nod to Atmos and the reason is I have a 7 speaker set up.


----------



## digler84

sorry, i knew they were both dolby, was just trying to differentiate between the two....i should have been more clear. i have just heard some say the non atmos version sounded better, but when i watched it i went atmos. 

i guess that brings up another question that i've wondered about. i run 5.2 rather than 7.2......would i get better dynamics from a regular dolby 5.1 track, versus the THD or MA version at 7.1? i'm guessing the extra 2 channels would be blended with the rear channels in the 5.1 track, but am i bascially missing that portion if im only running 5 but it was mixed for 7?


----------



## Ray77085

Hopinater said:


> Possibly tomorrow. Would be today but too much football to watch.


I can relate ! In between work ,family , around the house honey do's , (AVS Forums) LOL and yep football in addition to everything else it's tough on time management.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Hopinater said:


> Possibly tomorrow. Would be today but too much football to watch.


 Yep,yep, I just cleaned the gutters and came in and got a nice hot shower, now to the theater for the Eagles at Lambeau!!


----------



## Ray77085

digler84 said:


> sorry, i knew they were both dolby, was just trying to differentiate between the two....i should have been more clear. i have just heard some say the non atmos version sounded better, but when i watched it i went atmos.
> 
> i guess that brings up another question that i've wondered about. i run 5.2 rather than 7.2......would i get better dynamics from a regular dolby 5.1 track, versus the THD or MA version at 7.1? i'm guessing the extra 2 channels would be blended with the rear channels in the 5.1 track, but am i bascially missing that portion if im only running 5 but it was mixed for 7?


 OK I see...
The first time I watched T-4 it was with the Dobly 5.1 discrete track. I thought the Atmos track was for folks who had a Atmos set up. To be honest I really don't know anything about Atmos other than T-4 being the only BD that has it that I'm aware of. I gave it a 2nd spin after others on this thread said they played it on a non Atmos set up. I don't know how many speakers are needed for Atmos. 
I have had a 5.1 set up that sounded really good. Now I run a 7 speaker Audessy front wide set up that really sounds good with the right BD. Depending on the BD it it's a 5.1, I may run what's on it or I may override it with Audessy DSX.
In anycase I think you will be happy with whatever track you pick on T-4.


----------



## Hopinater

Reefdvr27 said:


> Yep,yep, I just cleaned the gutters and came in and got a nice hot shower, now to the theater for the Eagles at Lambeau!!


LOL watching that game myself but judging by your avatar I think we hoping for different outcomes.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Gamecock24 said:


> There must be some ULF in DoFP during Magneto's breakout.


That was a fun scene for sure. I wouldn't call DoFP as good as First Class, but it was still pretty awesome in places. That was one of those places.


----------



## ambesolman

Gamecock24 said:


> I was watching Enders Game on Halloween night. I had DVR'd it on Cinemax, my wife was outside giving out candy on the front porch while launch scene happened and she came in cursing bc she said she could see the window glass flexing. Haha! I'm really loving my 18 I wonder how long I can hold out on doing another one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!



10...9...8...


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## basshead81

watched Guardians of the Galaxy lastnight and it was a fun bass flick. Being it was a compressed version, I can not wait to see some measurements of the blu ray. Definitely had several moments where the bass rolled down low...fingers crossed it is not filtered!!


----------



## discone

Well got in a double header yesterday!

First up was the revisit to Jurassic Park. I did enjoy the updated video, but better was the updated 7.1 soundtrack.  T-Rex sounded a little like Godzilla!  Looking forward to Jurassic World!!

Next was X-Men: DOFP. With all the talk about it being low I kicked up the bass a couple db's and the volume also. I did enjoy the movie for the story and visuals. The sound was good and yes I think they could have done a bit better in some places. I was waiting for Prof. Xavier to put on Cerebro to see if my seats rumbled like they did when he put it on in First Class. They did rumble maybe not as much but still could feel it.


----------



## beastaudio

digler84 said:


> sorry, i knew they were both dolby, was just trying to differentiate between the two....i should have been more clear. i have just heard some say the non atmos version sounded better, but when i watched it i went atmos.
> 
> i guess that brings up another question that i've wondered about. i run 5.2 rather than 7.2......would i get better dynamics from a regular dolby 5.1 track, versus the THD or MA version at 7.1? i'm guessing the extra 2 channels would be blended with the rear channels in the 5.1 track, but am i bascially missing that portion if im only running 5 but it was mixed for 7?


Wait a minute, so those people actually playing the atmos soundtrack actually haven't even upgraded to atmos AVR/decoders? How the heck does that work? It just uses the speakers/format you already have and goes from there? Not sure I am comprehending how all this works.


----------



## Mrkazador

basshead81 said:


> watched Guardians of the Galaxy lastnight and it was a fun bass flick. Being it was a compressed version, I can not wait to see some measurements of the blu ray. Definitely had several moments where the bass rolled down low...fingers crossed it is not filtered!!


Nothing below 20hz, there is lots of 20hz content but not very loud. Most of the bass is at 30hz+. Nothing spectacular about the movie in the LFE department.


----------



## Hopinater

Okay finally took the time the watch _The Incredible Hulk_. For those of you out there who said this movie was one of the gold standards for LFE you were absolutely right! The dual 15s had a good two hour workout. It was fantastic to sit back and get pounded by what seemed like almost endless bass. Absolutely wonderful. I'm glad I bought the blu-ray and I aint gettin rid of it… Ever!


----------



## Quickett

Mrkazador said:


> Nothing below 20hz, there is lots of 20hz content but not very loud. Most of the bass is at 30hz+. Nothing spectacular about the movie in the LFE department.


As I watched it in a decrepit little theater in Ocean City, I had at least some hope that the end crash scene would at least be like the crash in httyd. Not looking promising in that department, but it was a very good movie 9th otherwise.


----------



## craig john

Reefdvr27 said:


> Yep,yep, I just cleaned the gutters and came in and got a nice hot shower, now to the theater for the Eagles at Lambeau!!


How'd that work out for ya? 

:grin:

Craig


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Well got in a double header yesterday!
> 
> First up was the revisit to Jurassic Park. I did enjoy the updated video, but better was the updated 7.1 soundtrack.  T-Rex sounded a little like Godzilla!  Looking forward to Jurassic World!!
> 
> Next was X-Men: DOFP. With all the talk about it being low I kicked up the bass a couple db's and the volume also. I did enjoy the movie for the story and visuals. The sound was good and yes I think they could have done a bit better in some places. I was waiting for Prof. Xavier to put on Cerebro to see if my seats rumbled like they did when he put it on in First Class. They did rumble maybe not as much but still could feel it.


Nice !!
I have the Jurassic Park Trilogy on BD and have not opened the set yet. Thanks for the reminder on JP. I have some vacation coming up in December and plan on doing more revisits with movies like that. 
Glad you enjoyed X-Men: DOFP !! I'm going to give it another try soon.


----------



## Ray77085

Hopinater said:


> Okay finally took the time the watch _The Incredible Hulk_. For those of you out there who said this movie was one of the gold standards for LFE you were absolutely right! The dual 15s had a good two hour workout. It was fantastic to sit back and get pounded by what seemed like almost endless bass. Absolutely wonderful. I'm glad I bought the blu-ray and I aint gettin rid of it… Ever!



I warned ya !!(LOL).. Glad you enjoyed the movie whilst in Bass heaven !!


----------



## basshead81

Mrkazador said:


> Nothing below 20hz, there is lots of 20hz content but not very loud. Most of the bass is at 30hz+. Nothing spectacular about the movie in the LFE department.


Bummer! I was hoping those scenes that had the low roll down into the ulf region were not filtered. Evidently the version I watched is just like the BR.


----------



## raynist

basshead81 said:


> Bummer! I was hoping those scenes that had the low roll down into the ulf region were not filtered. Evidently the version I watched is just like the BR.


Did he graph the blu ray or a download? The blu ray isn't out for another 3 weeks. I can deal with 20 hz though.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> Nice !!
> I have the Jurassic Park Trilogy on BD and have not opened the set yet. Thanks for the reminder on JP. I have some vacation coming up in December and plan on doing more revisits with movies like that.
> Glad you enjoyed X-Men: DOFP !! I'm going to give it another try soon.


With all the work we are doing we've been told no vacations until after the new year. I was lucky to get Sunday off and used it to get yard work done and summer stuff put away. It was good timing as we have been getting snow every since then. Catching a Bass double header was a bonus!  I won't get another day off till Thanksgiving. 

When you get a chance to watch JP part 2-3 if they are bass worthy please post up your thoughts.  I have not looked or remember if they are on the list.


----------



## AJ72

Anybody watched Dawn of the Planet of The Apes yet? haven't seen much about it here but hired it today. Seems like a bit of clipping (crackling tweeter) in the centre channel and some okay bass moments so far but only half way through and will watch the rest tomorrow night. I thought I saw people liked the movie in the cinemas but is it released yet in the states? Maybe it hasn't much bass? I've liked what has been there although nothing demo worthy yet.


----------



## AJ72

What's going on with the Data Bass site? Haven't been able to access it for nearly a week? Nube?


----------



## MemX

AJ72 said:


> What's going on with the Data Bass site? Haven't been able to access it for nearly a week? Nube?


The main site is having some DNS issues, apparently, but you can still get onto the forum 

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/320-issues-getting-to-dbcom/


----------



## Reefdvr27

craig john said:


> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> :grin:
> 
> Craig


Not so good  

Anyway, Is into the storm worth a buy? I was going to pick it up, but not sure if it is worth it.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Reefdvr27 said:


> Not so good
> 
> Anyway, Is into the storm worth a buy? I was going to pick it up, but not sure if it is worth it.


its super rolled off filtered...loudness wars type sound...huge levels...no dynamics..and no extension


----------



## audiofan1

I've finally( after a year of waiting on Netflix) got my hands on a copy of "Ratatouille" i'm looking forward to this along with "Earth to Echo"


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> its super rolled off filtered...loudness wars type sound...huge levels...no dynamics..and no extension


Thought this was supposed to have the goods!


----------



## Reefdvr27

Brian Fineberg said:


> its super rolled off filtered…loudness wars type sound…huge levels…no dynamics..and no extension


I went and looked today and it was full price at $25 bucks. If it would have been on sale maybe. I will order some concert blurays on Amazon in stead.


----------



## notnyt

Earth to Echo had a good deal of bass.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> With all the work we are doing we've been told no vacations until after the new year. I was lucky to get Sunday off and used it to get yard work done and summer stuff put away. It was good timing as we have been getting snow every since then. Catching a Bass double header was a bonus!  I won't get another day off till Thanksgiving.
> 
> When you get a chance to watch JP part 2-3 if they are bass worthy please post up your thoughts.  I have not looked or remember if they are on the list.


WOW !! I feel for you brother !! Sounds like you may work in a retail environment or something ? Anyway will do on the JP 2 and 3 as I really don't recall if they had bass or not.


----------



## Ray77085

AJ72 said:


> Anybody watched Dawn of the Planet of The Apes yet? haven't seen much about it here but hired it today. Seems like a bit of clipping (crackling tweeter) in the centre channel and some okay bass moments so far but only half way through and will watch the rest tomorrow night. I thought I saw people liked the movie in the cinemas but is it released yet in the states? Maybe it hasn't much bass? I've liked what has been there although nothing demo worthy yet.


This title will be released on December 2, 2014.


----------



## BBS G35

lfe man said:


> The New Master List of BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts
> 
> 
> 
> *Five star*
> 
> Cloverfield(blu-ray)
> The Haunting(dts)
> Flight of the Phoenix
> Hot Fuzz
> The Incredible Hulk (2008)
> Live Free or Die Hard(dts)
> The Lord of the Rings - The Fellowship of the Ring
> The Lord of the Rings - The Return of the King
> Pulse
> War of the Worlds(dts)
> Tron: Legacy(blu-ray)
> How to Train Your Dragon
> Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief
> Titan A.E.(dts)
> 9
> Inside(Ã l'interieur)(French dts track)
> [Rec]2
> Battle: Los Angeles
> Underworld: Awakening
> Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow(dts)
> Wrath of the Titans(blu-ray)
> Volcano High(dts korea)
> Project X
> X-Men First Class(blu-ray)
> Hellboy II: The Golden Army(blu-ray)
> Olympus has Fallen
> Frankenstein's Army
> 
> 
> *Four and half star*
> 
> Blackhawk Down(blu-ray pcm track)
> The Dark Knight
> Domino
> Finding Nemo
> Horton Hears a Who!
> Iron Man
> Man on Fire
> Mr. & Mrs. Smith
> The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor
> Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones(dvd)
> Jurassic Park 3(dts dvd)
> Master & Commander: The Far Side of the World(dts dvd)
> Scott Pilgrim vs. the World
> Sunshine
> Superman Returns
> Hulk (2003)
> AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem
> Transformers: Dark of the Moon(dvd)
> Iron Man 2
> Conan the barbarian(2011)
> Star Trek (2009)
> Five days of war(blu-ray)
> U-571(dts)
> Pearl Harbor(dts dir cut)
> Immortals
> Blue Crush(blu-ray)
> The Avengers
> The Last Airbender
> Triangle
> Fight Club(blu-ray, carefully with this one)
> Oz the great and powerful
> A Good day to die hard
> Death Race: Inferno
> Jack the giant slayer
> Bullet to the head
> Oblivion
> Evil Dead(2013)
> Dead in Tombstone
> Matrix Revolutions
> Pacific Rim
> Odd Thomas
> Lone Survivor
> Elysium


Since this thread hasnt been upgraded in about 5 months..

Which movies released in the past 5 months might possibly belong in Tiers above?


----------



## raynist

discone said:


> With all the work we are doing we've been told no vacations until after the new year. I was lucky to get Sunday off and used it to get yard work done and summer stuff put away. It was good timing as we have been getting snow every since then. Catching a Bass double header was a bonus!  I won't get another day off till Thanksgiving.
> 
> When you get a chance to watch JP part 2-3 if they are bass worthy please post up your thoughts.  I have not looked or remember if they are on the list.


Here are links for all 3 movies. The first two don't extend that low 

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/230-jurassic-park-discussion-poll-closed/#entry3601

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/301-the-lost-world-jurassic-park-discussion-poll/#entry4436

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/302-jurassic-park-iii-discussion-poll/#entry4516


----------



## AJ72

Ray77085 said:


> This title will be released on December 2, 2014.


So I will be amongst the first to review for once!


----------



## AJ72

Quoting BBSG35

"Since this thread hasnt been upgraded in about 5 months..

Which movies released in the past 5 months might possibly belong in Tiers above? "

Bear in mind this is a subjective rating and only what I can remember.


5 star
none

4.75 
none

4.5
Captain America Winter Soldier
Enders Game

4.25
Edge of Tomorrow (opening scene was a lot to live up to, BE CAREFUL! 20 seconds in)
Xmen Days of Future Past 


4
Need For Speed
Homeland
The Amazing Spider Man2
Robocop 

Less than 4 but shoulda been more
Godzilla
How to Train Your Dragon 2 (seriously one star)
Percy Jackson Sea of Monsters (one cool scene near the end though)

Bearing in mind haven't seen Transformers 4 yet and Pompeii (not likely to watch this) may well be up the list as a lot of people liked them for bass. In my opinion there's not been a reference bass film like The Incredible Hulk etc to come out in more recent times. Others may disagree.

data-bass.com reviews and scores are updated after votes are compiled using a different scoring system involving forum members. It's more interactive too. Recommend in addition to this thread for general discussion of bass in movies.


----------



## AJ72

MemX said:


> The main site is having some DNS issues, apparently, but you can still get onto the forum
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/320-issues-getting-to-dbcom/


Thanks MemX


----------



## AJ72

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes (DOPOA) I finished this evening. Certain scenes were okay but I got a feeling its been filtered clipped or both as they didn't have the weight or impact that they should have. Just seemed like it was missing something and centre channel crackle/distortion occasionally suggests it wasn't a great mix.


----------



## discone

audiofan1 said:


> I've finally( after a year of waiting on Netflix) got my hands on a copy of "Ratatouille" i'm looking forward to this along with "Earth to Echo"


I have to add Ratatouille to my list. If you would please post up your thoughts after you have a chance to watch. 

I watched Earth To Echo last night. It is a movie for kids for sure, but still watchable even more so with the bass and rumble of the seats.  

They make good use of the surrounds also.



Spoiler



In the barn scene where Echo get's his first part the surrounds really get a work out as the part is flying all over!!


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> WOW !! I feel for you brother !! Sounds like you may work in a retail environment or something ? Anyway will do on the JP 2 and 3 as I really don't recall if they had bass or not.


Thanks! Will be looking for your thoughts on those. 

We build robotic systems for the auto and aerospace industries. The auto plants shut down in July and December. We always have a big push in spring and fall to get the systems set up and running then broke back down to reassemble in the plants.


----------



## discone

raynist said:


> Here are links for all 3 movies. The first two don't extend that low
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/230-jurassic-park-discussion-poll-closed/#entry3601
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....orld-jurassic-park-discussion-poll/#entry4436
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/302-jurassic-park-iii-discussion-poll/#entry4516



Thanks for the links!!  Looks like part 3 is the only one with the goods so to speak.. I'll still have to catch them sometime this year before the next one come's out.


----------



## discone

AJ72 said:


> Dawn of the Planet of the Apes (DOPOA) I finished this evening. Certain scenes were okay but I got a feeling its been filtered clipped or both as they didn't have the weight or impact that they should have. Just seemed like it was missing something and centre channel crackle/distortion occasionally suggests it wasn't a great mix.



That's a shame I was hoping they would do a good job with the audio!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I would put EoT and DoFP at 4.75 minimum.


----------



## Toe

Overall, I would go 4/5 for EoT and 4-4.5/5 for DoFP for LFE. Winter Soldier is the best overall audio/LFE track this season so far IMO.


----------



## Hopinater

I would put EOT at 4.5 to 5… Transformers Four at 5…. and Ender's Game at 4.5


----------



## MKtheater

It all depends on what your system reproduces. I would rate TF4 and DOFP both a 4-4.25 for different reasons of bass. The overall audio was better and cleaner on DOFP. I would rate EoT a 4.75. TF4 had loud and plenty but did not dig deep enough for me, not enough weight. DOFP had awesome weight but not loud enough. EoT had both. Also I like dynamic bass over droning bass. Quiet scenes then Bam, it hits you like a ton of bricks. Just think of the lightning strikes in WOTW. Again JMHO.


----------



## detroit1

I haven't checked this forum lately.

Can anyone post the time stamps for the best sounding scenes from Gravity?


----------



## wth718

Eot 4.5
dofp 4
catws 4.5
eg 4.5


----------



## Toe

MKtheater said:


> It all depends on what your system reproduces. I would rate TF4 and DOFP both a 4-4.25 for different reasons of bass. The overall audio was better and cleaner on DOFP. I would rate EoT a 4.75. TF4 had loud and plenty but did not dig deep enough for me, not enough weight. DOFP had awesome weight but not loud enough. EoT had both. Also I like dynamic bass over droning bass. Quiet scenes then Bam, it hits you like a ton of bricks. Just think of the lightning strikes in WOTW. Again JMHO.


It's not just about what your system will reproduce, but personal preference as well as you mention. You and me could be watching all the films in question together on the same system and judge them differently. 

As for droning (as you call it) vs dynamic bass, I enjoy both depending on my mood and depending on what the material calls for. I don't feel a full on assault of LFE should automatically be considered "bad" since it feels completely warranted in some cases such as DiT, Transformers, the last ~20 minuted of TIH, etc....nothing I like more than being pounded by an LFE assault if the mood strikes! 

EoT was great and there was nothing to complain about technically, but as a front to back LFE experience it was not in the same league as something like HB2, TIH, etc IMO, plus that intro scene was overdone and out of context vs the rest of the track from my perspective, but it was fun for demo purposes.


----------



## wth718

Toe said:


> EoT was great and there was nothing to complain about technically, but as a front to back LFE experience it was not in the same league as something like HB2, TIH, etc IMO, plus that intro scene was overdone and out of context vs the rest of the track from my perspective, but it was fun for demo purposes.


Agreed. I went back and watched EOT to see if maybe I missed this great LFE experience. Sorry, I just don't see it. It wasn't bad, by any means. But I was expecting more given the events onscreen. I still think Oblivion was better.


----------



## Fatshaft

Toe said:


> nothing I like more than being pounded by an LFE assault if the mood strikes!


That's for me!
I want to be pounded for 2 hrs +


----------



## Hopinater

wth718 said:


> Agreed. I went back and watched EOT to see if maybe I missed this great LFE experience. Sorry, I just don't see it. It wasn't bad, by any means. But I was expecting more given the events onscreen. I still think Oblivion was better.


Oblivion is better IMO as well. EOT is very good though.


----------



## Toe

wth718 said:


> Agreed. I went back and watched EOT to see if maybe I missed this great LFE experience. Sorry, I just don't see it. It wasn't bad, by any means. But I was expecting more given the events onscreen. I still think Oblivion was better.


For sure! Oblivion was definitely a notch above EoT for me as well.


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> That's for me!
> I want to be pounded for 2 hrs +


That quote from you on data-bass is fantastic and needs to be your sig!  I'm with you though!


----------



## MKtheater

The difference is EoT had ULF and not as much 30hz bass. The others had lots of 30hz bass. Don't get me wrong, I love 30hz stuff as FOTP barrel roll is one of my favorite demos but so is Lone Survivor chopper scene.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Thanks! Will be looking for your thoughts on those.
> 
> We build robotic systems for the auto and aerospace industries. The auto plants shut down in July and December. We always have a big push in spring and fall to get the systems set up and running then broke back down to reassemble in the plants.


OK,
I see and hopefully you are getting some OT pay !!


----------



## Ray77085

wth718 said:


> Agreed. I went back and watched EOT to see if maybe I missed this great LFE experience. Sorry, I just don't see it. It wasn't bad, by any means. But I was expecting more given the events onscreen. *I still think Oblivion was better*.



I'm going to agree with you on the above statement !  In my opinion *Oblivion *is indeed top notch in many ways and still to this day a movie hard to beat overall, acting, storyline, excellent BASS and let's not forget that Awesome movie soundtrack by M83.


----------



## ambesolman

MKtheater said:


> It all depends on what your system reproduces. I would rate TF4 and DOFP both a 4-4.25 for different reasons of bass. The overall audio was better and cleaner on DOFP. I would rate EoT a 4.75. TF4 had loud and plenty but did not dig deep enough for me, not enough weight. DOFP had awesome weight but not loud enough. EoT had both. Also I like dynamic bass over droning bass. Quiet scenes then Bam, it hits you like a ton of bricks. Just think of the lightning strikes in WOTW. Again JMHO.



+1 for those lightning strikes! They definitely don't get enough love around here.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## wth718

MKtheater said:


> The difference is EoT had ULF and not as much 30hz bass. The others had lots of 30hz bass. Don't get me wrong, I love 30hz stuff as FOTP barrel roll is one of my favorite demos but so is Lone Survivor chopper scene.


Amazing Spider-Man had tons of ULF and not much 30Hz--liked that better. OHF and 9 had tons of ULF and are two of my faves, as are B:LA and HTTYD. EOT just doesn't get in that league, as far as I'm concerned.

I really think we'd be well served to go back and watch some of these other great bass movies to get some perspective, audio memory being what it is.


----------



## AJ72

Fatshaft said:


> That's for me!
> I want to be pounded for 2 hrs +


Wouldn't want to take this comment out of context. Could be a painful experience.


----------



## mikeygator

*Earth To Echo*

Has anyone seen Earth To Echo? I just watched this and it has some great bass scenes. And it was only on DVD (Dolby Digital). Would like to check out the Blu-ray to see if the bass is as good (if not better)!


----------



## Omni009

Has anyone ever done Star Trek : First Contact? One of my favorite Trek films. Any really good bass moments? I think I'll pop it in later tonight...I can't measure or make graphs though...


----------



## Hopinater

I just watched Fight Club, fun movie and very interesting with some good bass. But I have to say I'm trying to figure out the 4.5 star rating. I think I would have given it a 4 star at best. But to be fair I just watch the Hulk the other day so I might have a warped perspective on all things bass right now. 

It's funny how subjective this can be. Fight Club is currently ranked at 4.5 and I think that's a little generous and some are saying EOT should only be 4.0 and I think it should be a 4.5 or more.


----------



## mikeygator

Dave_6 said:


> Interstellar in IMAX was incredible. I've never felt and heard a theater and it's structure vibrate like that before.



Agreed! I saw it in our local Regal RPX theater - 100kW! It felt like the entire theater was about to blast off!


----------



## digler84

Hopinater said:


> EOT should only be 4.0 and I think it should be a 4.5 or more.


i quoted yours because most recent, but this goes to others about EOT....if that intro scene is removed, is your rating still the same? don't get me wrong, I really enjoyed the movie and thought the overall presentation was great. i recently watched it and don't recall any amazing bass moments other than the intro...nothing else memorable. i'm not saying it was no good, just that most of the 4.5 and above have multiple memorable scenes. other than the intro, i don't know if i can think of another scene to jump to that would be considered demo material, you know? i'd agree with about a 4.0, but the intro would be an 8. lol.


----------



## Hopinater

digler84 said:


> i quoted yours because most recent, but this goes to others about EOT....if that intro scene is removed, is your rating still the same? don't get me wrong, I really enjoyed the movie and thought the overall presentation was great. i recently watched it and don't recall any amazing bass moments other than the intro...nothing else memorable. i'm not saying it was no good, just that most of the 4.5 and above have multiple memorable scenes. other than the intro, i don't know if i can think of another scene to jump to that would be considered demo material, you know? i'd agree with about a 4.0, but the intro would be an 8. lol.


Hmm… That's an interesting point. And now that you mention it you might well be right. 

Well darn it, now I'll have to go back and watch EOT all over again while paying better attention to the movie and ignoring that opening sweep.


----------



## digler84

hard to ignore the intro sweep for sure. i played it about 8 times in a row because it was sweet. again, not sure if that affected my perception of the rest of the bass in the movie, but i'm usually pretty good about picking more than one favorite scene bass-wise. different types of boom are always cool.


----------



## MKtheater

Maxmercy measured the EoT movie without the Intro and it still measures very well. The level lowers one notch but everything else is the same. The measurements say it has very good bass, not the best of all time, but very good. It also has the best opening ever but a few don't like.


----------



## Toe

digler84 said:


> i quoted yours because most recent, but this goes to others about EOT....if that intro scene is removed, is your rating still the same? don't get me wrong, I really enjoyed the movie and thought the overall presentation was great. i recently watched it and don't recall any amazing bass moments other than the intro...nothing else memorable. i'm not saying it was no good, just that most of the 4.5 and above have multiple memorable scenes. other than the intro, i don't know if i can think of another scene to jump to that would be considered demo material, you know? i'd agree with about a 4.0, but the intro would be an 8. lol.



I brought this up on data-bass and wondered the same thing. I expected the movie to measure great with or without that ridiculous opening sweep, but would people still be talking about this bass track to the degree that it has been discussed if that sweep never existed? We will never know obviously, but there is no doubt in my mind this bass track would not be getting this much attention if that out of place and overdone intro was not there.


----------



## AJ72

Hopinater said:


> I just watched Fight Club, fun movie and very interesting with some good bass. But I have to say I'm trying to figure out the 4.5 star rating. I think I would have given it a 4 star at best. But to be fair I just watch the Hulk the other day so I might have a warped perspective on all things bass right now.
> 
> It's funny how subjective this can be. Fight Club is currently ranked at 4.5 and I think that's a little generous and some are saying EOT should only be 4.0 and I think it should be a 4.5 or more.


I am in the minority here but I really disliked this movie. One of the most overrated films of all time! I will add that I have only watched this once and afterwards I realised it might have been a crap ripped version. That would account for the audio but the film still didn't do it for me. Donnie Darko is the best example of this type of genre for mine but does not belong on this thread.


----------



## discone

mikeygator said:


> Has anyone seen Earth To Echo? I just watched this and it has some great bass scenes. And it was only on DVD (Dolby Digital). Would like to check out the Blu-ray to see if the bass is as good (if not better)!


If you go back a few post's there has been talk that this film does have bass. I did watch the Blu-ray not the DVD so I can't compare, but the Blu-ray uses DTS and has less compression.


These are the 5-speaker surround formats (plus subwoofer):


(AC-3) This is the core technology for Dolby, very commonplace, available on all DVD's and HDTV broadasts, offering up to 5 speakers. Encoded at 24-bit/48kHz with a transfer rate of 640Kbs.


(Digital Theater System) This is DTS's core technology, not as common as Dolby Digital and has 5 speakers, too. It is also encoded at 24-bit/48kHz but has a higher transfer rate (1.5Mbs) than Dolby Digital and uses less compression:


----------



## audiofan1

Earth to Echo has fantastic bass!


----------



## bori

Just saw Transformers Age of extinction. This was a bass monster. Throughout the entire movie bass galore. Got my home theater set back up. After the flood. Now it's time to catch up on some movies.


----------



## audiofan1

bori said:


> Just saw Transformers Age of extinction. This was a bass monster. Throughout the entire movie bass galore. Got my home theater set back up. After the flood. Now it's time to catch up on some movies.



That's good to hear and welcome back  T4 is definitely a good start but there's more


----------



## bori

audiofan1 said:


> That's good to hear and welcome back  T4 is definitely a good start but there's more


Thank you. Yes I know


----------



## Gamecock24

I have T4, TIH and WoTW on order and Amazon says they will be delivered tomorrow Sunday delivery, crazy. I am curious to see how the Atmos mix will do with my front height speakers. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## digler84

that t4 mix is really, really good. i can only imagine that having the height speakers along with that atmos track will be very cool. btw, with a lineup like that for the weekend, i highly encourage you to schedule an appointment with your local contractor because you are going to crumble your house!


----------



## Hopinater

Gamecock24 said:


> I have T4, TIH and WoTW on order and Amazon says they will be delivered tomorrow Sunday delivery, crazy. I am curious to see how the Atmos mix will do with my front height speakers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


I watched the first half of the movie using the Atmos setting and the second using the dolby just to compare. They both sounded great. It's a long movie but has great bass throughout so I'm not complaining. 

I've never heard of a Sunday delivery. You must have some serious connections somewhere.


----------



## Gamecock24

I've read that USPS would be doing Sunday deliveries for the holidays but never expected it for my order. Go Amazon prime!










Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## Hopinater

^^^ That is awesome. I assume you will be watching movies tomorrow night instead of football.


----------



## Gamecock24

Hopinater said:


> ^^^ That is awesome. I assume you will be watching movies tomorrow night instead of football.



Well I guess that depends on what time they are delivered. All those bass heavy movies would have to be over before my daughter goes to bed because if I have to turn it down per the wife then there is no point in even starting to watch them. Although T4 is the only one that I haven't seen yet so TIH or WoTW maybe late nights contenders to be watched at lower levels. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## Toe

Gamecock24 said:


> so TIH or WoTW maybe late nights contenders to be watched at lower levels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


 
Lower levels for TIH and WoTW? Just wait in that case until you can fully do them justice with full volume!


----------



## digler84

Hopinater said:


> I watched the first half of the movie using the Atmos setting and the second using the dolby just to compare.


you should have rewatched the same part of the movie to make that decision. i feel like the second half of the movie was much more bass heavy since the first part was the retarded part where they were setting up marky mark's character. Talk about a waste of time in an otherwise pretty cool movie.




Gamecock24 said:


>


the 12 pack of surge that you ordered is just hilarious. at first though, i thought it was the old jolt cola. i thought you were going to be up for days!


----------



## GPBURNS

Expendables 3- TrueHD Track 

Very impressive audio on this - not sure how low it went but maybe my favourite audio track of the year so far.
my chest took a beating
love these type of action flicks and this disc delivered on all aspects - audio / video / action


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Awesome. Can't wait to spin it with atmos!!$


----------



## DrMichael

T4 was amazing. I put it a notch above The Winter Soldier!


----------



## Gamecock24

digler84 said:


> the 12 pack of surge that you ordered is just hilarious. at first though, i thought it was the old jolt cola. i thought you were going to be up for days!



Yea I missed Surge so when I saw it was back for on Amazon only I had to order some. I'm reliving my youth I just need some 3D Doritos, a Nintendo 64 and an Offspring CD. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## audiofan1

GPBURNS said:


> Expendables 3- TrueHD Track
> 
> Very impressive audio on this - not sure how low it went but maybe my favourite audio track of the year so far.
> my chest took a beating
> love these type of action flicks and this disc delivered on all aspects - audio / video / action


Good to hear , I just put it at the top of the Que, will be nice to see if it can change my mind on Cap 2 for years best


----------



## audiofan1

DrMichael said:


> T4 was amazing. I put it a notch above The Winter Soldier!


 two different beast here with Cap 2 boasting the better fidelity, depth and dynamic range! T4 on the otherhand had an excellent mix with nice effects along with endless,mindless amounts of hard hitting fun bass but Cap2 gets the nod from me at the moment


----------



## digler84

Gamecock24 said:


> Yea I missed Surge so when I saw it was back for on Amazon only I had to order some. I'm reliving my youth I just need some 3D Doritos, a Nintendo 64 and an Offspring CD.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


too funny...all those things just seem to go together.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

GPBURNS, that is great news about The Expendables 3! Tuesday can't come soon enough!


----------



## Reefdvr27

GPBURNS said:


> Expendables 3- TrueHD Track
> 
> Very impressive audio on this - not sure how low it went but maybe my favourite audio track of the year so far.
> my chest took a beating
> love these type of action flicks and this disc delivered on all aspects - audio / video / action


 So you liked the movie? I seen on Rotten Tomatoes it received a 33% critic and 50% viewer rating. Worth a buy?


Did anybody get to spin the Guardians of the Galaxy yet? I see that is coming up along with Dawn of the Planet of the Apes. I heard Dawn of the Planet of the Apes was really good. Seen GOTG at the theater in the summer and thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> Expendables 3- TrueHD Track
> 
> Very impressive audio on this - not sure how low it went but maybe my favourite audio track of the year so far.
> my chest took a beating
> love these type of action flicks and this disc delivered on all aspects - audio / video / action


Might have to blind buy since I own the other two. Thanks for the report!



audiofan1 said:


> Good to hear , I just put it at the top of the Que, will be nice to see if it can change my mind on Cap 2 for years best


Do we have confirmation that the rental is lossy since it's Lionsgate? Probably not since it's not out yet, but maybe there has been news of this somewhere?


----------



## GPBURNS

Reefdvr27 said:


> So you liked the movie? I seen on Rotten Tomatoes it received a 33% critic and 50% viewer rating. Worth a buy?
> 
> 
> Did anybody get to spin the Guardians of the Galaxy yet? I see that is coming up along with Dawn of the Planet of the Apes. I heard Dawn of the Planet of the Apes was really good. Seen GOTG at the theater in the summer and thought it was pretty good.


Well you know what to expect - it delivers on that for sure - if watching on a tablet - meh 
125 inch screen and top notch audio system - its pure fun

hope to get discs of Dawn of the Planet of the Apes and Guardians of the Galaxy this week 
looking forward to both


----------



## GPBURNS

Brian Fineberg said:


> Awesome. Can't wait to spin it with atmos!!$


report back for sure on the atmos - surround mixing is fantastic on 7.1


----------



## Mrkazador

Anyone watch the Hunger Games Mockingjay in theaters? The first scene had a low rumble that was shaking the floor similar to Edge of tomorrow but not as deep. If I had to guess, it was probably around 25hz.


----------



## Fatshaft

Reefdvr27 said:


> Did anybody get to spin the Guardians of the Galaxy yet?


Saw it yesterday in 3D at VERY LOUD VOLUME! 
This is what 3D should look like..I completely enjoyed the movie. 

Not much to brag about in the LFE but a couple of nice hits here and there. That's not what I want. 
Wasn't overly loud IMO...The space scenes were freakin awesome to me especially on a JVC projector with it's excellent blacks.

Oh and this is on a 10hr use bulb

Can't wait to watch it again with my son.


----------



## Reefdvr27

GPBURNS said:


> Well you know what to expect - it delivers on that for sure - if watching on a tablet - meh
> 125 inch screen and top notch audio system - its pure fun
> 
> hope to get discs of Dawn of the Planet of the Apes and Guardians of the Galaxy this week
> looking forward to both


 Cool thanks. If I can get it for $18 I may grab it. I went to get In to the Storm and it was $25, no thanks. I always manage to get the best releases at a good price, it is the crappy ones that are more expensive. 



Fatshaft said:


> Saw it yesterday in 3D at VERY LOUD VOLUME!
> This is what 3D should look like..I completely enjoyed the movie.
> 
> Not much to brag about in the LFE but a couple of nice hits here and there. That's not what I want.
> Wasn't overly loud IMO...The space scenes were freakin awesome to me especially on a JVC projector with it's excellent blacks.
> 
> Oh and this is on a 10hr use bulb
> 
> Can't wait to watch it again with my son.


 I guess we are still looking for that big bass monster movie of the year. I was hoping this might be the one before the end of the year. I am trying to think what is the best movie of the year so far? Lone Survivor ?


----------



## rhed

Haven't have time my system lately. But just got off work and picked up Into The Storm and Maleficent. Hope these are good with bass movies..


----------



## saprano

Are there any charts for Transformers 4? Is it filtered?

Also, in the December issue of S&V Greg P. Russell is talking about the mix for the movie. Just like he did with part 3, he created a home theater mix. There's also a home theater mix for Atmos too. I like the way his home mix for part 3 sounded. But I just don't understand why we can't have the theatrical mix for movies too. Isn't it less work just to transfer the theatrical mix to bluray instead of creating a whole new one?


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Might have to blind buy since I own the other two. Thanks for the report!
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have confirmation that the rental is lossy since it's Lionsgate? Probably not since it's not out yet, but maybe there has been news of this somewhere?


 Argh! come on Toe! I completely forgot about the Lionsgate lets give it the "made from concentrate contains 5% of the real thing treatment"  Me forgetting is largely due to the buying spree lately  this slipped my mind but Oh well maybe because its close to the holidays they'll have a change of heart


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Argh! come on Toe! I completely forgot about the Lionsgate lets give it the "made from concentrate contains 5% of the real thing treatment"  Me forgetting is largely due to the buying spree lately  this slipped my mind but Oh well maybe because its close to the holidays they'll have a change of heart


Ha!  That would be nice! I'm curious to hear if it's lossy if you end up renting it.


----------



## AJ72

Reefdvr27 said:


> So you liked the movie? I seen on Rotten Tomatoes it received a 33% critic and 50% viewer rating. Worth a buy?
> 
> 
> Did anybody get to spin the Guardians of the Galaxy yet? I see that is coming up along with Dawn of the Planet of the Apes. I heard Dawn of the Planet of the Apes was really good. Seen GOTG at the theater in the summer and thought it was pretty good.


Dawn of The Planet of the Apes had a couple of okay scenes but nothing spectacular.


----------



## digler84

i just saw big hero 6 in the theater with my kids. fun ride for sure. there were a few moments that seem like they will be boomers...but given the recent trend i guess we will have to see if it ends up neutered. the visuals should be spectacular on blu tho. kids loved it too, so it will be a definite buy.

i so can't wait for guardians to come out. my favorite movie of the year with cap 2 very close behind. maybe it won't be a bass monster, but the soundtrack should make up for it. such cool music that flows well with the movie. 

expendables....meh, ill pass. i feel like i wasted almost 2 hours of my time watching part 1...i won't be fooled by parts 2 and 3.


----------



## Reefdvr27

saprano said:


> Are there any charts for Transformers 4? Is it filtered?
> 
> Also, in the December issue of S&V Greg P. Russell is talking about the mix for the movie. Just like he did with part 3, he created a home theater mix. There's also a home theater mix for Atmos too. I like the way his home mix for part 3 sounded. But I just don't understand why we can't have the theatrical mix for movies too. Isn't it less work just to transfer the theatrical mix to bluray instead of creating a whole new one?


 http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....-extinction-discussion-and-poll-closed/page-4


----------



## bori

Is it just me or besides the opening credits. Edge of tomorrow doesn't have very strong bass.


----------



## digler84

it's ok, but nothing memorable.


----------



## ambesolman

digler84 said:


> you should have rewatched the same part of the movie to make that decision. i feel like the second half of the movie was much more bass heavy since the first part was the retarded part where they were setting up marky mark's character. Talk about a waste of time in an otherwise pretty cool movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 12 pack of surge that you ordered is just hilarious. at first though, i thought it was the old jolt cola. i thought you were going to be up for days!



"Made with real sugar and twice the caffeine!"

Too bad it tasted like old flat coke

Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Chris Young

Anyone check out "Earth to echo" yet just watched it this evening, think of it as a ET movie for this generation. Dizzy camera work but that's how the filmmaker shot it. There were pretty intense bass sounds happening within movie not a lot but not a little either. Mostly with a little creature that was in the film. Excellent use of the surrounds though.


----------



## audiofan1

Had a supercharged night with *Man of Steele* and *Thor 2 The Dark World *, the later really showing off its in my book 5 star prowess with incredible dynamic range and slam! Being all set to give the nod to Cap2 for my fav of the year ,thanks to second viewings of Thor 2 I'm going to hold off on that and just say for now its been a pretty spectacular year for movies with bass tracks


MoS is a guilty pleasure for bass as I find myself regardless of its bass faults still engrossed with the onscreen content and it can at times deliver a few chills


----------



## Omni009

audiofan1 said:


> MoS is a guilty pleasure for bass as I find myself regardless of its bass faults still engrossed with the onscreen content and it can at times deliver a few chills


I remember seeing this in the theater and thinking that it would be a reference track for bass if it was done right. They didn't live up to it's potential, but I still really like the movie.
http://www.avsforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## AJ72

audiofan1 said:


> Had a supercharged night with *Man of Steele* and *Thor 2 The Dark World *, the later really showing off its in my book 5 star prowess with incredible dynamic range and slam! Being all set to give the nod to Cap2 for my fav of the year ,thanks to second viewings of Thor 2 I'm going to hold off on that and just say for now its been a pretty spectacular year for movies with bass tracks
> 
> 
> MoS is a guilty pleasure for bass as I find myself regardless of its bass faults still engrossed with the onscreen content and it can at times deliver a few chills


Agree on Thor2 I remembered thinking at the time it was pretty impressive audio and bass.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Those that are saying without the opening credits of EoT is not great. It still measured to have tons of low bass. Maybe not a WotW but it was def one of the better films for bass of the year


----------



## cchunter

The top three movies this year that really impressed me with the complete package were Lone Survivor, Captain America Winter Soldier, and T4. All three were very impressive IMO.


----------



## Ray77085

bori said:


> Just saw Transformers Age of extinction. This was a bass monster. Throughout the entire movie bass galore. Got my home theater set back up. After the flood. Now it's time to catch up on some movies.


Welcome back bori !! We missed you around here ! Were you able to salvage some of your HT gear or did you have to replace some of the components ? 
Yep you have some catching up to do, as there have been some really nice bass flicks that are out and ready for viewing. 
T-4 is indeed a bass monster with a awesome sound track.
Post as you go .


----------



## Gamecock24

Hopinater said:


> ^^^ That is awesome. I assume you will be watching movies tomorrow night instead of football.



Sunday delivery came this morning around 9:30. Now which of these three movies do I want to spin first, T4, TIH or WoTW? I'm thinking T4. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## dlbeck

Gamecock24 said:


> Sunday delivery came this morning around 9:30. Now which of these three movies do I want to spin first, T4, TIH or WoTW? I'm thinking T4.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


My vote is for T4. I watched it yesterday and was very impressed with the sound! Great use of the surrounds and awesome bass.


----------



## Gamecock24

audiofan1 said:


> Had a supercharged night with *Man of Steele* and *Thor 2 The Dark World *, the later really showing off its in my book 5 star prowess with incredible dynamic range and slam! Being all set to give the nod to Cap2 for my fav of the year ,thanks to second viewings of Thor 2 I'm going to hold off on that and just say for now its been a pretty spectacular year for movies with bass tracks
> 
> 
> MoS is a guilty pleasure for bass as I find myself regardless of its bass faults still engrossed with the onscreen content and it can at times deliver a few chills



I really enjoyed MoS especially the Krypton scenes. But I remember the first I saw the scene when the ship bust out of the ice that bass rumble was knocking show off my walls  bass bliss. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## DrMichael

dlbeck said:


> my vote is for t4. I watched it yesterday and was very impressed with the sound! Great use of the surrounds and awesome bass.


 tih?


----------



## Gamecock24

ambesolman said:


> "Made with real sugar and twice the caffeine!"
> 
> Too bad it tasted like old flat coke
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still



You are referring to Jolt right? surge taste nothing like coke. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## Mongo171

DrMichael said:


> tih?


The Incredible Hulk


----------



## DrMichael

Mongo171 said:


> The Incredible Hulk


What an incredible bass movie!!!! Love that flick


----------



## digler84

Gamecock24 said:


> Sunday delivery came this morning around 9:30. Now which of these three movies do I want to spin first, T4, TIH or WoTW? I'm thinking T4.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


you really can't go wrong with any of those. i personally love TIH as far as just being a great movie, and the bass will beat you down!  i have to be in the mood to watch WOTW all the way through...although i did throw it in the other day just to hear the pod emergence scene, lol. T4 is pretty good if you fast forward about 45 minutes to get to the actual movie part, and not the marky mark setup.


----------



## Gamecock24

digler84 said:


> you really can't go wrong with any of those. i personally love TIH as far as just being a great movie, and the bass will beat you down!  i have to be in the mood to watch WOTW all the way through...although i did throw it in the other day just to hear the pod emergence scene, lol. T4 is pretty good if you fast forward about 45 minutes to get to the actual movie part, and not the marky mark setup.



Where exactly is the pod scene at in WoTW so I can go straight to that. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## JChin

Mongo171 said:


> The Incredible Hulk





DrMichael said:


> What an incredible bass movie!!!! Love that flick


Picking up Hitman and want to get The Incredible Hulk. But confused which Hulk movie. Is this with actress Jennifer Connelly of Liv Tyler?


----------



## Gamecock24

JChin said:


> Picking up Hitman and want to get The Incredible Hulk. But confused which Hulk movie. Is this with actress Jennifer Connelly of Liv Tyler?



Edward Norton and Liv Tyler. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## JChin

Gamecock24 said:


> Edward Norton and Liv Tyler.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!



Hi Gamecock24, thanks.


----------



## digler84

Gamecock24 said:


> Where exactly is the pod scene at in WoTW so I can go straight to that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


it's fairly early in the movie. i'm sorry i don't have the time stamp, but if you are in the scene selector menu, it is the third screen square i believe. third or fourth. but you will also want to watch the lightning scene as well because it hits hard and is super dynamic. very cool to watch that, then jump to the next scene which is pod emerge, and let it run all the way through the alien lasers wiping people out. you will get a great sense of what your system is capable of with these three scenes as they all are different flavors of bass. after watching those, i typically shut it off and watch something else, lol. the scene square shows a house with some storm clouds above the roofline, if that helps any.


----------



## Gamecock24

digler84 said:


> it's fairly early in the movie. i'm sorry i don't have the time stamp, but if you are in the scene selector menu, it is the third screen square i believe. third or fourth. but you will also want to watch the lightning scene as well because it hits hard and is super dynamic. very cool to watch that, then jump to the next scene which is pod emerge, and let it run all the way through the alien lasers wiping people out. you will get a great sense of what your system is capable of with these three scenes as they all are different flavors of bass. after watching those, i typically shut it off and watch something else, lol. the scene square shows a house with some storm clouds above the roofline, if that helps any.



I saw that scene and am about half way through when I realize I had the bass trim all the way down on my AVR. i was still impressed and usually only turn it up to -3db. I hope there is some more heavy bass later in the movie now that I have the bass trim turned back up. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## digler84

yeah, it would be worth your while to rewind then!


----------



## Gamecock24

I wish I could rewind it the wife had enough of the pommeling once I turned it up for the ferry scene. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## ambesolman

Gamecock24 said:


> Sunday delivery came this morning around 9:30. Now which of these three movies do I want to spin first, T4, TIH or WoTW? I'm thinking T4.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!



I'd watch in that order, leaving the king for last


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Hopinater

Gamecock24 said:


> *I saw that scene and am about half way through when I realize I had the bass trim all the way down on my AVR*. i was still impressed and usually only turn it up to -3db. I hope there is some more heavy bass later in the movie now that I have the bass trim turned back up.


WHAT!!!!!!!! How in the world did the sub trim get there? Looks like some evil Gremlins have been messing with your HT setup.


----------



## Hopinater

Gamecock24 said:


> Sunday delivery came this morning around 9:30. Now which of these three movies do I want to spin first, T4, TIH or WoTW? I'm thinking T4.


After recently watching T4 and TIH I would say save those two for last and finish up with TIH because that movie is an end to end bass fest.


----------



## Gamecock24

Hopinater said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!! How in the world did the sub trim get there? Looks like some evil Gremlins have been messing with your HT setup.



I had turned it down last night while watching some college football because the commercials suck so bad and God awful loud. I don't need the iNuke pumping out commercial bass b


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## Reefdvr27

Hopinater said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!! How in the world did the sub trim get there? Looks like some evil Gremlins have been messing with your HT setup.


 My Denon 4520 has done some goofy stuff now and again. I have gone in and many things were changed, but never sub trims. I know I go in and take a peek every once in awhile and make sure all is good. I just think Audyssey is programed to come back on if you shut it off


----------



## DrMichael

Into The Storm was a fun movie. The bass seemed pretty good and made couch rumble almost the entire movie! This was not the lossless mix however. It was streamed via iTunes. The overall mix was fairly engaging and I actually liked the movie!


----------



## Gamecock24

T4 was pretty awesome the front height speakers definitely got a work along with all the others. I usually listen with NEO X on but I went with the DSX and heights set to +5. I was hoping the Atmos mix might have some native front height content but it didn't. After WoTW and T4 I'm done for the night I need a break. I think the HST 18 maybe broke in now after today's content. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## digler84

DrMichael said:


> Into The Storm was a fun movie. The bass seemed pretty good and made couch rumble almost the entire movie! This was not the lossless mix however. It was streamed via iTunes. The overall mix was fairly engaging and I actually liked the movie!


this is good to hear. my daughter has been wearing me out about getting this movie. not sure i want to blind buy though. i can only imagine how cool the twisters sound with today's technology. i can remember the old movie "twister" was amazing at the time for surround material at the theater.


----------



## DrMichael

digler84 said:


> this is good to hear. my daughter has been wearing me out about getting this movie. not sure i want to blind buy though. i can only imagine how cool the twisters sound with today's technology. i can remember the old movie "twister" was amazing at the time for surround material at the theater.


I think it's a safe blind buy for demo sound when it goes back on sale. I wouldn't pay full price for this one. It seems like one that will go to $12 for the holidays


----------



## digler84

i'd buy that for $12.


----------



## bori

Ray77085 said:


> Welcome back bori !! We missed you around here ! Were you able to salvage some of your HT gear or did you have to replace some of the components ?
> Yep you have some catching up to do, as there have been some really nice bass flicks that are out and ready for viewing.
> T-4 is indeed a bass monster with a awesome sound track.
> Post as you go .


 
Yes most of my electronic components survived. I was quick with that. Most Importantly My 200 pound Epik Conquest survived. This sucker is a ***** to move and lift when trying to avoid it getting wet. Thanks glad to be back. Already watched T4 and edge of tomorrow Started to watch Xmen but it seems like all this movies are going down hill compared to T4. Any recommendations on what new movies can compare to T4?


----------



## AJ72

T4 was good fun but I wouldn't place it into 5 star category. I prefer the bass to have a bit more detail and impact/weight than what was on offer here. Sure it had many, many sweeps and was a solid workout for the subs but it just didn't excite me like some of the greats have (Tron:Legacy, TIH, Hellboy2 etc). I also felt it was just more of the same from the previous films in the series but turned up to Eleven Nigel.


----------



## Surfdrifter

Gamecock24 said:


> Well I guess that depends on what time they are delivered. All those bass heavy movies would have to be over before my daughter goes to bed because if I have to turn it down per the wife then there is no point in even starting to watch them. Although T4 is the only one that I haven't seen yet so TIH or WoTW maybe late nights contenders to be watched at lower levels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


Don't know if it helps, but I'll describe my situation. I have a wife that hates sound below 200hZ and even with a low volume, she comes from the bedroom with an angry face, telling me to turn the volume down. Also, I have a 4,5 year old son and a 2,5 year old daughter. Oh, and I have a PB13 Ultra subwoofer in the living room after the fight of the century with my wife.

Anyway, to my surprise, when they fall asleep, even if i crank up the volume even close to reference levels, they don't wake up!

I can easily put the AVR at -10dB and noone will wake up, even if the bedrooms are 2m. away from the living room.
Of course, I close all the doors, but you should try it sometimes and be pleasantly surprised!

I have told my wife several times that I have played in very loud volumes and she says that she didn't hear anything (noticing of course that if she did, I would have known immediately!)


----------



## basshead81

So Last night I watched Lucy and it was a great bass flick....lots of deep pulsating bass, especially in the intro. I felt there could be some good ulf moments, I did not get to watch it very loud(-25) and my walls were shaking. I am guessing some 20hz stuff and it is recorded "hot".


----------



## Brian Fineberg

how was that as a movie? I was considering picking it up...


----------



## bouf0010

Surfdrifter said:


> Don't know if it helps, but I'll describe my situation. I have a wife that hates sound below 200hZ and even with a low volume, she comes from the bedroom with an angry face, telling me to turn the volume down. Also, I have a 4,5 year old son and a 2,5 year old daughter. Oh, and I have a PB13 Ultra subwoofer in the living room after the fight of the century with my wife.
> 
> Anyway, to my surprise, when they fall asleep, even if i crank up the volume even close to reference levels, they don't wake up!
> 
> I can easily put the AVR at -10dB and noone will wake up, even if the bedrooms are 2m. away from the living room.
> Of course, I close all the doors, but you should try it sometimes and be pleasantly surprised!
> 
> I have told my wife several times that I have played in very loud volumes and she says that she didn't hear anything (noticing of course that if she did, I would have known immediately!)


I do the exact same thing - since birth both my kids sleep with white noise in their rooms and we do the same in our bedroom. Cant hear anything while youre in the rooms except maybe a little bit of bass, but nothing that would wake anyone up. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassment

Brian Fineberg said:


> how was that as a movie? I was considering picking it up...


It was a terrible movie but it had a few good bass scenes, lots of pulsating bass. Opening scene was the best for bass I think.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

lol good to know...I thought the trailer looked good...uggg


----------



## basshead81

Brian Fineberg said:


> how was that as a movie? I was considering picking it up...


I enjoyed it although it is rather short at 1hr 29min.


----------



## dla26

I recently picked up Cosmos on Blu-Ray to watch with my family and was surprised that it actually has a lot of really good bass. Not sure if this has been brought up in this forum yet, since it's not one that people would normally expect to have good bass.


----------



## bori

Watching Into the storm. Finally something with good bass. Besides T4.


----------



## beastaudio

digler84 said:


> this is good to hear. my daughter has been wearing me out about getting this movie. not sure i want to blind buy though. i can only imagine how cool the twisters sound with today's technology. i can remember the old movie "twister" was amazing at the time for surround material at the theater.


Ha, yea I remember the guys that installed my dad's first surround system used that and "Lost in Space" as their two demo tracks for his surround system. I think that was when my sickness began...all those years ago in the basement of our old house. 



Surfdrifter said:


> Don't know if it helps, but I'll describe my situation. I have a wife that hates sound below 200hZ and even with a low volume, she comes from the bedroom with an angry face, telling me to turn the volume down. Also, I have a 4,5 year old son and a 2,5 year old daughter. Oh, and I have a PB13 Ultra subwoofer in the living room after the fight of the century with my wife.
> 
> Anyway, to my surprise, when they fall asleep, even if i crank up the volume even close to reference levels, they don't wake up!
> 
> I can easily put the AVR at -10dB and noone will wake up, even if the bedrooms are 2m. away from the living room.
> Of course, I close all the doors, but you should try it sometimes and be pleasantly surprised!
> 
> I have told my wife several times that I have played in very loud volumes and she says that she didn't hear anything (noticing of course that if she did, I would have known immediately!)


You are flirting with disaster my friend! haha. You'll be watching that movie one night that has a big bass hit you didn't expect and then boom goes the doghouse door....  I can't do movies anywhere near -10 with my full sub system on and the wife is 2 floors above me! To her defense it rattles that whole side of the house pretty intensely.


----------



## Ray77085

bori said:


> Yes most of my electronic components survived. I was quick with that. Most Importantly My 200 pound Epik Conquest survived. This sucker is a ***** to move and lift when trying to avoid it getting wet. Thanks glad to be back. Already watched T4 and edge of tomorrow Started to watch Xmen but it seems like all this movies are going down hill compared to T4. Any recommendations on what new movies can compare to T4?


What a monster to move around a 200 pound Epik Conquest subwoofer !! T4 in my opinion is definitely a solid performer with the use of bass and surrounds, but falls a wee bit short on really deep extension like TIH and X-Men FC !! Godzilla 2014 is one you may want to check out as it has plenty of what I call mid bass, again nothing really deep. 
I gave X-Men FC a spin yesterday and quickly remembered how good that bass was in that one ! My couch and floor felt as though somebody was in the room stomping around.


----------



## Skylinestar

Gamecock24 said:


> Where exactly is the pod scene at in WoTW so I can go straight to that.
> Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


Estimated timing...

00:15:15 Lightning
00:21:40 Pods emerge
00:23:35 Ground implodes
00:26:15 Heat ray
00:39:20 Plane crash
01:03:00 Boat


----------



## Ray77085

bori said:


> Watching Into the storm. Finally something with good bass. Besides T4.


Good deal on Into the storm as I have yet to see and hear that one. Looking at other post in this thread these have bass, Earth To Echo and The Expendables 3.


----------



## carp

Has anyone seen Snowpiercer? The reviews on Rotten Tomatoes are pretty good, I'm just wondering how the audio/bass is. 

thanks


----------



## Toe

carp said:


> Has anyone seen Snowpiercer? The reviews on Rotten Tomatoes are pretty good, I'm just wondering how the audio/bass is.
> 
> thanks


I thought the bass supported the film very well and there is nothing to complain about IMO. Having said that, it certainly wont make your "demo" list for bass in light of the competition. I enjoyed the film, but opinions like most movies are all over the map so might be best to rent first.


----------



## carp

Toe said:


> I thought the bass supported the film very well and there is nothing to complain about IMO. Having said that, it certainly wont make your "demo" list for bass in light of the competition. I enjoyed the film, but opinions like most movies are all over the map so might be best to rent first.


Thanks man.  I'm looking for what to get next on Netflix (disk not streaming) for this coming weekend, my wife and I usually watch 1 movie each weekend. 

Trying to decide between Snowpiercer, 22 Jump Street, or just go for the crappy movie but great sound (Into the Storm). We watched X Men this last weekend, that will be tough to beat I really enjoyed it.


----------



## raynist

carp said:


> Has anyone seen Snowpiercer? The reviews on Rotten Tomatoes are pretty good, I'm just wondering how the audio/bass is.
> 
> thanks


Just watched it friday. Interesting movie - like hunger games on a train. Lots of violence. 

Parts of it have really deep bass, I think it was tested on data-bass and was unfiltered.


----------



## drewTT

The new x-men was pretty disappointing.


----------



## MKtheater

drewTT said:


> The new x-men was pretty disappointing.



The levels are low, but it is all there, turn the LFE up.


----------



## emerson1

How is the movie "Moon"? I didn't have much luck on the search. Kept getting the Transformers movie instead.


----------



## beastaudio

carp said:


> Thanks man.  I'm looking for what to get next on Netflix (disk not streaming) for this coming weekend, my wife and I usually watch 1 movie each weekend.
> 
> Trying to decide between Snowpiercer, 22 Jump Street, or just go for the crappy movie but great sound (Into the Storm). We watched X Men this last weekend, that will be tough to beat I really enjoyed it.


http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/308-snowpiercer-discussion-poll/


----------



## carp

beastaudio said:


> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/308-snowpiercer-discussion-poll/



Thanks man.


----------



## carp

drewTT said:


> The new x-men was pretty disappointing.



Maybe it's because it has been awhile since I've watched a movie in my room but I was impressed. I do run the bass pretty hot though.


----------



## Toe

drewTT said:


> The new x-men was pretty disappointing.


I thought the LFE was great in this.


----------



## GPBURNS

Jurassic World trailer out today
http://www.jurassicworldmovie.com/


----------



## DrMichael

Cannot wait for Jurassic World!!! It could have major bass.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Expendables 3 has great bass!! not 100% sure how deep...my guess is down to 10hz or so...but filled with very nice bass hits throughout...the film is better than the first 2 imho


----------



## GPBURNS

Brian Fineberg said:


> Expendables 3 has great bass!! not 100% sure how deep...my guess is down to 10hz or so...but filled with very nice bass hits throughout...the film is better than the first 2 imho


Going to be favorite around here for sure - will be doing 2nd viewing soon when can get empty house.
Can not see anybody complaining about this one - let er rip


----------



## bori

Brian Fineberg said:


> Expendables 3 has great bass!! not 100% sure how deep...my guess is down to 10hz or so...but filled with very nice bass hits throughout...the film is better than the first 2 imho


Watching it now.


----------



## pvamu

Brian Fineberg said:


> Expendables 3 has great bass!! not 100% sure how deep...my guess is down to 10hz or so...but filled with very nice bass hits throughout...the film is better than the first 2 imho


Just picked this one up from Redbox and gave it a spin. I agree that there is a fair amount of bass throughout. Definitely worth a view.


----------



## raynist

pvamu said:


> Just picked this one up from Redbox and gave it a spin. I agree that there is a fair amount of bass throughout. Definitely worth a view.


Does the redbox blu Ray have lossless audio or only Dolby digital?


----------



## pvamu

raynist said:


> Does the redbox blu Ray have lossless audio or only Dolby digital?


The copy I had was Dolby only, no DTS-HD.


----------



## drewTT

MKtheater said:


> The levels are low, but it is all there, turn the LFE up.


Must be the case. I was at -10 on MV and everything was pretty damn loud but the bass. My sub is calibrated and +3dB hot. Probably need to add another 3dB to the sub trim.


----------



## raynist

pvamu said:


> The copy I had was Dolby only, no DTS-HD.


Thanks. 

I think I am done with redbox. They are raising the price of blu rays by 33% next week too. For just a small amount more I can rent from my local video store and not get neutered releases.


----------



## Hopinater

GPBURNS said:


> Jurassic World trailer out today
> http://www.jurassicworldmovie.com/


That looks pretty good! If that movie comes out and doesn't have good bass then somebody isn't taking their job seriously enough.


----------



## Up211

Is there any difference in the 2009 T4 release and the 2013 ?
It's black friday,cheap ear candy treats,I want to get the right one,if there is such a thing.


----------



## Torqdog

The annual Turkey Day sale is upon us. Some killer deals on blurays. 

http://www.blu-ray.com/

Oh, and a Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Gamecock24

I got Dark of the Moon for $5 and Skyfall for $6 on Amazon lightening deals earlier. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## digler84

Torqdog said:


> The annual Turkey Day sale is upon us. Some killer deals on blurays.
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/
> 
> Oh, and a Happy Thanksgiving to all!


thanks man...just made my research easier! enders game, a-team, bourne identity and bourne ultimatum....$18. gotta love it! thanks again.


----------



## Hopinater

digler84 said:


> thanks man...just made my research easier! enders game, a-team, bourne identity and bourne ultimatum....$18. gotta love it! thanks again.


Good movies, Enders Game has some great bass.


----------



## digler84

Hopinater said:


> Good movies, Enders Game has some great bass.


some of the best IMO, and i was very surprised that it was actually a cool movie to boot. 

btw, Day after Tomorrow, 7.99 at BB. just picked that one up too.  who am i supposed to be shopping for again?


----------



## Gamecock24

Amazon is going to have Godzilla BD on a lightening deal in 20 minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## cjrubes

Hopinater said:


> Good movies, Enders Game has some great bass.


Just watched it last night. Very impressive bass! I had heard it was a good bass flick but still, I was quite surprised.


----------



## Torqdog

Gamecock24 said:


> Amazon is going to have Godzilla BD on a lightening deal in 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


BAM! $7.96 but hurry, the sale price is only good for a few hours.


----------



## Gamecock24

Torqdog said:


> BAM! $7.96 but hurry, the sale price is only good for a few hours.



Or until they sell out. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## V.X.Donique

Gamecock24 said:


> Amazon is going to have Godzilla BD on a lightening deal in 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


$7.96 just copped one. A few minutes left...


----------



## Chris Young

V.X.Donique said:


> Gamecock24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon is going to have Godzilla BD on a lightening deal in 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!
> 
> 
> 
> $7.96 just copped one. A few minutes left...
Click to expand...

I snagged one also. :grinning:


----------



## Mongo171

Chris Young said:


> I snagged one also. :grinning:


Me, fourteen.


----------



## audiofan1

I went with some old favs I ponied up for the remastered Star Trek TNG seasons 3, 4 & 5 on Blu along with Dune


----------



## Fatshaft

Saw "Predestination" yesterday...
Nothing to report in the ULF dept.

It did have some pretty high dynamic scenes as the movie is pretty quiet.


----------



## Mongo171

My Grey Thursday buys:

STID: $6
Godzilla: $7.96.

On sale and free 2-day shipping. Hell of a deal!


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> Saw "Predestination" yesterday...
> Nothing to report in the ULF dept.
> 
> It did have some pretty high dynamic scenes as the movie is pretty quiet.


That looks like pretty cool film - how was it?


----------



## Fatshaft

GPBURNS said:


> That looks like pretty cool film - how was it?


To be honest, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Toe

Earth to Echo last night. When


Spoiler



the ship takes off


was a fantastic LFE scene!


----------



## Mrkazador

The soundtrack to Interstellar has some nice LFE

Track 05. Stay










Track 07. The Wormhole










Track 08. Mountains










Track 15. S.T.A.Y.


----------



## Gamecock24

Man I was supposed to go see Interstellar today in 70mm but ended up going to shoot guns. I think I'm the only one that really gets the significance of seeing it in 70mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## Ray77085

Toe said:


> Earth to Echo last night. When
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the ship takes off
> 
> 
> was a fantastic LFE scene!


I have to agree !!! That was very nice and gave the subs a really good work out.


----------



## GPBURNS

Gamecock24 said:


> Man I was supposed to go see Interstellar today in 70mm but ended up going to shoot guns. I think I'm the only one that really gets the significance of seeing it in 70mm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!



Wish had chance to view in 70MM or even regular film would have been OK 
I fracking miss film.
Brother and I went to local showing here on IMAX the other night 
May have been worst video display have ever watched ever at a theater.
From what we could see it was being show on dual digital IMAX cameras.
Convergence was obviously way off and black level was non existence 
Was washed out grey – was like watching blown up dvd on a first gen LCD 
Disappointed to say the least.
We venture out maybe only once or twice a year 
and quality of our local theaters just getting progressively worse
Can’t wait to watch at home when available


----------



## Gamecock24

GPBURNS said:


> Wish had chance to view in 70MM or even regular film would have been OK
> 
> I fracking miss film.
> 
> Brother and I went to local showing here on IMAX the other night
> 
> May have been worst video display have ever watched ever at a theater.
> 
> From what we could see it was being show on dual digital IMAX cameras.
> 
> Convergence was obviously way off and black level was non existence
> 
> Was washed out grey – was like watching blown up dvd on a first gen LCD
> 
> Disappointed to say the least.
> 
> We venture out maybe only once or twice a year
> 
> and quality of our local theaters just getting progressively worse
> 
> Can’t wait to watch at home when available



I think this one will be worth owning probably UHD BD with an Atmos or aurora 3d mix. I will have the up grade itis by then and need a new avr with 4k TV by then. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## Fatshaft

GPBURNS said:


> Wish had chance to view in 70MM or even regular film would have been OK
> I fracking miss film.
> Brother and I went to local showing here on IMAX the other night
> May have been worst video display have ever watched ever at a theater.
> From what we could see it was being show on dual digital IMAX cameras.
> Convergence was obviously way off and black level was non existence
> Was washed out grey – was like watching blown up dvd on a first gen LCD
> Disappointed to say the least.
> We venture out maybe only once or twice a year
> and quality of our local theaters just getting progressively worse
> Can’t wait to watch at home when available


My hats off to you for having the ba!!s/courage to go to a theatre.
My last time was to watch Avatar and was blown away by the 3D.
I then went on a rampage to get 3D and am glad I did.

There's NO WAY IN HELL I could go watch a regular movie outside of my Theatre room...no way!!!!
My exact fear is what you just experienced. 

Anyways, my room is finally started to look good to me...am finally doing my acoustic panels and CAN'T wait to finish.
I'm here so far...


----------



## drewTT

What did you guys think about new Sin City? I enjoyed it. Seemed like it was mastered pretty hot.


----------



## Hopinater

Fatshaft said:


> My hats off to you for having the ba!!s/courage to go to a theatre.
> My last time was to watch Avatar and was blown away by the 3D.
> I then went on a rampage to get 3D and am glad I did.
> 
> There's NO WAY IN HELL I could go watch a regular movie outside of my Theatre room...no way!!!!
> My exact fear is what you just experienced.
> 
> Anyways, my room is finally started to look good to me...am finally doing my acoustic panels and CAN'T wait to finish.
> I'm here so far...


That looks pretty darn good, I'm jealous. Very nice work Fatshaft. It's going to be great watching movies in that HT when you get it done.


----------



## Fatshaft

Hopinater said:


> That looks pretty darn good, I'm jealous. Very nice work Fatshaft. It's going to be great watching movies in that HT when you get it done.


Thank you...



Man just finished watching "Lucy" 
Man this movie had some pretty dam good bass...you'll get a sense right at the beginning of the movie.
This movie pounds pretty good!

Oh and I REALLY loved this movie!


----------



## audiofan1

Nice long weekend thus far! I watched The first StarTrek (Abrams) and just finished Ghost Protocol , at near reference volume these are exemplary examples of LFE done right as the atmosphere it creates can add more emotional impact to movies be it dread, sorrow or triumph! I know that all sounds poetic and nice and is very subjective but its why and I do this


Did I mention it was an absolute blast and I got GP for $ 3.96 at Walmart


----------



## discone

Fatshaft said:


> Thank you...
> 
> 
> 
> Man just finished watching "Lucy"
> Man this movie had some pretty dam good bass...you'll get a sense right at the beginning of the movie.
> This movie pounds pretty good!
> 
> Oh and I REALLY loved this movie!


Good bass I'm in. You said you loved this movie? Was it that good or did it help to have the voluptuous Scarlett Johansson in it? 

Nice Theater also!!


----------



## digler84

discone said:


> Was it that good or did it help to have the voluptuous Scarlett Johansson in it? :


well it certainly doesn't hurt the chances. i plan to watch it just because of this!


----------



## Fatshaft

discone said:


> Good bass I'm in. You said you loved this movie? Was it that good or did it help to have the voluptuous Scarlett Johansson in it?
> 
> Nice Theater also!!  thanks


Not only is she eye candy...but this movie showed me that she can really act too!
I'll be watching it again with my son this time around.

Saw it with my wife but only 10DB over reference 
with my son, we're going to watch it at 15DB over reference volume 

Remember, this is just my opinion


----------



## Hopinater

audiofan1 said:


> Did I mention it was an absolute blast and I got GP for $ 3.96 at Walmart


What!!???  That's a great deal. I wonder if that's still available.


----------



## audiofan1

Hopinater said:


> What!!???  That's a great deal. I wonder if that's still available.


This was after the advertised special in store and seems like its till they run out! I also got *Transformers RotF* and the first two *Indiana Jones, Gladiator and Rise of the Guardians
*


----------



## AJ72

Someone mentioned Cowboys & Aliens here a while back so I thought I'd give it a look. Some great bass scenes in this and well worth a look. Movie not too bad either but I've only watched about three quarters of it so far.


----------



## MKtheater

Fatshaft said:


> Not only is she eye candy...but this movie showed me that she can really act too!
> I'll be watching it again with my son this time around.
> 
> Saw it with my wife but only 10DB over reference
> with my son, we're going to watch it at 15DB over reference volume
> 
> Remember, this is just my opinion


15 dBs over reference is 100 dBs average volume from talking alone and 120 dBs from explosions. Even in a dead room which I own that is screaming but I have good hearing. I have a feeling something is off with calibration. How do you calibrate?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MKtheater said:


> 15 dBs over reference is 100 dBs average volume from talking alone and 120 dBs from explosions. Even in a dead room which I own that is screaming but I have good hearing. I have a feeling something is off with calibration. How do you calibrate?


Agreed. Its very hard to beleive


----------



## Fatshaft

MKtheater said:


> 15 dBs over reference is 100 dBs average volume from talking alone and 120 dBs from explosions. Even in a dead room which I own that is screaming but I have good hearing. I have a feeling something is off with calibration. How do you calibrate?


MK,

Please correct me if I'm wrong...

Reference level is 105BD/speaker with playing pink noise and 115DB/subs.

Example of playing a song...
If this is correct than my receiver (HK7550HD) @ -40 volume playing a song I'm getting 86DB peak level with the subs OFF. (cutoff 80HZ)
I'm getting 105DB peak level with my subs on.
So the logic is if I increase my master volume from -40 to -30 then my peak level will go up 10DB (and it does)

How I calibrated my unit/speakers is using it's internal test tones (-30dBFS)
@ -25MVL, I adjusted every single speaker to get a 75DB level on a C-Weighted SPL meter.

With that being said @ -15MVL on my receiver that would equate to the level being +10DB OVER reference. NO?

I'm confused why you would doubt that?


----------



## MKtheater

Something seems off though because 10 dBs over means average vocals at 95 dBs and peaks at 115 dBs. That is extremely loud as constant music at 100 dBs is loud and 120 dBs is like a very loud rock concert which always causes ringing in the ears which is causing damage. So if you watch movies all the time like this it will cause hearing damage and quickly. 10 dBs over reference is much louder than Imax theaters which many believe is too loud or hurt their ears.


----------



## Mrkazador

Try using a calibration disc like this one
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/155-diy-speakers-subs/742969-diy-audio-test-dvd.html

You can extract the ISO and play back the dvd with a HTPC.


----------



## Bassment

MKtheater said:


> Something seems off though because 10 dBs over means average vocals at 95 dBs and peaks at 115 dBs. That is extremely loud as constant music at 100 dBs is loud and 120 dBs is like a very loud rock concert which always causes ringing in the ears which is causing damage. So if you watch movies all the time like this it will cause hearing damage and quickly. 10 dBs over reference is much louder than Imax theaters which many believe is too loud or hurt their ears.


my guess would be the SPL meter is off/broken or the -30 dBFS tones are actually -20 dBFS


----------



## berstuck

Fatshaft said:


> Thank you...
> 
> 
> 
> Man just finished watching "Lucy"
> Man this movie had some pretty dam good bass...you'll get a sense right at the beginning of the movie.
> This movie pounds pretty good!
> 
> Oh and I REALLY loved this movie!


I watched this movie LOUD. There were several parts of the "pulsing" where my wife was looking around the room waiting for something to fall! Fun enough movie, but if we're being perfectly honest the plot sucked. Of course I could say that about a few dozen recent movies I've enjoyed.


----------



## Fatshaft

MKtheater said:


> Something seems off though because 10 dBs over means average vocals at 95 dBs and peaks at 115 dBs. That is extremely loud as constant music at 100 dBs is loud and 120 dBs is like a very loud rock concert which always causes ringing in the ears which is causing damage. So if you watch movies all the time like this it will cause hearing damage and quickly. 10 dBs over reference is much louder than Imax theaters which many believe is too loud or hurt their ears.


I'm not part of the "MANY"

I completely realize how loud that is  and there's nothing wrong with my system.
I ALWAYS watch my movies between 5DB and 15DB over reference.
Yes I do often hit 130DB's and more...it does not hurt my ears and yes it is very loud!
It may be loud to you (and you have a system than can hit those numbers) but it's not that loud to me. In fact it's AWESOME!

I've had numerous friends and family over and not one person said "can you turn it down, it's too loud".
In fact they tale control of the volume and they crank it !

I "Strongly"believe that quality of sound affects how tolerant you are with what is playing.
What I know is that it sounds GREAT here.

Having said that...At my friends house (Yamaha amp with Paradigm speakers and sub) with his volume at -10MVL...There's no way I can listen at that level.
It just sounds like someone is screeching in my ears! 

I listen to my music (90% of the time) at -40 to -30 on MVL. Occasionally I'll blast a couple way up there 
Movies I always listen to above reference and it's wonderful... 

Maybe you should come here and have a listen. 
If you choose to believe that I'm full of it...than that's fine...Never asked you or anyone else to believe me.  Just saying
What can i say...I love my movies LOUD!




Mrkazador said:


> Try using a calibration disc like this one
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/155-diy-speakers-subs/742969-diy-audio-test-dvd.html
> 
> You can extract the ISO and play back the dvd with a HTPC.


I have used that disc to calibrate my system and it's the exact same thing as my internal test tones.









Sorry for the off-topic


----------



## Fatshaft

Bassment said:


> my guess would be the SPL meter is off/broken or the -30 dBFS tones are actually -20 dBFS


I Have a CS UMM-6 mic and get the exact same peak value when running a REW sweep.
The peak value (DB) on the graph matches the peak value that my SPL meter got. 

I guess I'll have to film it one day and post the results here


----------



## Mrkazador

A while back didn't you post a video hitting 120-130db? or was that someone else?


----------



## MKtheater

If everyone says that it is not loud at 10-15 dBs above reference then it is not 10-15 dBs over reference. I am talking the speakers not the bass. I understand good speakers make loud sounds not sound bad but it is still loud. Do you ever go to Imax theaters? If it is loud than your system is not as loud. They have plenty of horsepower to play their levels. Your system will sound more than twice as loud as an Imax theater. What are your levels without the subs on? Everyone can sit through a movie at reference in my room except my kids think it is too scary and loud. I have owned several systems that can play much louder than 1099's so it is not about distortion and my room is even smaller and well treated. I am not calling you anything other than everyone thinking it is not loud does not add up. There is no magic room as that is what people used to call mine.


----------



## MKtheater

120 to 130 dBs is the bass, I want to know the speakers peak SPL. 120 dBs from speakers is much louder than the subs. Run the Bridge of Kazadoom scene from LOTR and tell me what you hit on the bass?


----------



## Fatshaft

Mrkazador said:


> A while back didn't you post a video hitting 120-130db? or was that someone else?


I posted this when I had first tried the new Dolby Atmos trailer

















[/URL]


----------



## Fatshaft

MKtheater said:


> If everyone says that it is not loud at 10-15 dBs above reference then it is not 10-15 dBs over reference. I am talking the speakers not the bass. I understand good speakers make loud sounds not sound bad but it is still loud. Do you ever go to Imax theaters? If it is loud than your system is not as loud. They have plenty of horsepower to play their levels. Your system will sound more than twice as loud as an Imax theater. What are your levels without the subs on? Everyone can sit through a movie at reference in my room except my kids think it is too scary and loud. I have owned several systems that can play much louder than 1099's so it is not about distortion and my room is even smaller and well treated. I am not calling you anything other than everyone thinking it is not loud does not add up. There is no magic room as that is what people used to call mine.


MK,

What I said is that they didn't say it's "turn it down, it's too loud". It "IS" very loud but they weren't freakin' out in pain. 

When I had tested the Atmos trailer (video above) without the subs...I got 119DB's (again cutoff at 80HZ).


----------



## MKtheater

Ok but you do realize 119 dBs above 100khz will cause hearing damage. The reason reference works is because it is loud but not long enough to cause damage. 119 dBs does not need long to do so. If I tried to run that loud I would break my house, 15 dBs over reference that is. Are you in a sealed room? In my room 130 dBs of bass causes lots of pressure and causes the ears to plug and that is not a pleasant HT experience because the speakers get muffled. Like putting on headphones.


----------



## Fatshaft

I do not feel any pressure whatsoever in my ears when it's loud. (I'm truly sorry you do)
I have one friend who feels this pressure and am baffled by it.

Yes, my room is completely sealed and soundproofed (Bass has no respect for soundproof)
Trust me...my house shakes like crazy! I'm sure you know this...
You saw my table dancing around the room directly above my theatre room?

_"Ok but you do realize 119 dBs above 100khz will cause hearing damage"_
Above 100Kkz?
I can't hear anything over 15khz.

I'm looking forward to "The Expendables 3".
I read here that it pounds pretty good


----------



## Omni009

I watched a digital copy of Earth to Echo today. I didn't even have it all that loud, but the ending scene was some solid bass! Loved it.

Black Friday haul snagged me a copy of MI : Ghost Protocol. Should be another cool bass flick.


----------



## discone

digler84 said:


> well it certainly doesn't hurt the chances. i plan to watch it just because of this!


LOL. Yes I've seen pretty much all the movies she has been in even Woody Allen to some weird one's like Under My Skin.


----------



## AJ72

discone said:


> LOL. Yes I've seen pretty much all the movies she has been in even Woody Allen to some weird one's like Under My Skin.


She is smokin hot no doubt about that! Nothing creepy about watching the back catalogue of her finest flicks unless we start talking "Horse Whisperer" of course.


----------



## MKtheater

Fatshaft said:


> I do not feel any pressure whatsoever in my ears when it's loud. (I'm truly sorry you do)
> I have one friend who feels this pressure and am baffled by it.
> 
> Yes, my room is completely sealed and soundproofed (Bass has no respect for soundproof)
> Trust me...my house shakes like crazy! I'm sure you know this...
> You saw my table dancing around the room directly above my theatre room?
> 
> _"Ok but you do realize 119 dBs above 100khz will cause hearing damage"_
> Above 100Kkz?
> I can't hear anything over 15khz.
> 
> I'm looking forward to "The Expendables 3".
> I read here that it pounds pretty good


Sorry, phone typing, I meant 100 hz. My pressure is due to the spl build up in a small room. I don't have a meter to measure how loud as the RS digital maxes out at 126 dBs, maybe I am playing the bass louder, who knows. I am buying Expendables 3 for the bass.


----------



## ambesolman

MKtheater said:


> Sorry, phone typing, I meant 100 hz. My pressure is due to the spl build up in a small room. I don't have a meter to measure how loud as the RS digital maxes out at 126 dBs, maybe I am playing the bass louder, who knows. I am buying Expendables 3 for the bass.



I'll buy it for its excellent script, character development and acting


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Toe

ambesolman said:


> I'll buy it for its excellent script, character development and acting
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Same here


----------



## Fatshaft

ambesolman said:


> I'll buy it for its excellent script, character development and acting


lol...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Woooo amazon deivered planet of the apes a day early !! I jnow what im watching tonight.


----------



## jamesvicky

It's very good watched it last night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cryptic1911

I watched it a few days ago.. had a few good bass scenes


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Just finished. Was great movie. Not a bass monster but sound design was very nice.


----------



## tvuong

The maze runner: great bass with good use of surrounds.


----------



## discone

tvuong said:


> The maze runner: great bass with good use of surrounds.


Great from the previews looked like a good film. How was the story? It won't be released for me till next month so I have a little wait.


----------



## discone

Well been in a bass slump latley except for The Expendables 3. Loved the big guns as the had some tone. I was able to revisit Hanna last night. Wow I really enjoyed this films bass moments. I'm still in awe as I watch these movies on revisits to how much I missed the first time around. The sub does help put you into the film.


----------



## Skylinestar

Watched Max Payne....wow...the gunshots are ULTRA powerful  .
Any other movie with awesome gunshots ?


----------



## MemX

Skylinestar said:


> Watched Max Payne....wow...the gunshots are ULTRA powerful  .
> Any other movie with awesome gunshots ?


I believe Open Range is good?

Personally I find one of the more challenging scenes to reproduce is the chain gun scene in Dredd!


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Well been in a bass slump latley except for The Expendables 3. Loved the big guns as the had some tone. I was able to revisit Hanna last night. Wow I really enjoyed this films bass moments. I'm still in awe as I watch these movies on revisits to how much I missed the first time around. The sub does help put you into the film.


Good report on The Expendables 3 ! I have yet to view it and will try for this coming weekend. We have not purchased new furniture in a while and so I have been on hunt for rocker recliners to replace the couch in the HT room. Spending a lot of time online and in stores. Putting movie watching on hold until I have them set up and should have some final decisions before the weekend. For quality the prices are crazy high !! 
I really like Hanna as well and I have it in my collection. You are correct, a good sub or subs really make the difference in movies.


----------



## Ray77085

Skylinestar said:


> Watched Max Payne....wow...the gunshots are ULTRA powerful  .
> Any other movie with awesome gunshots ?


Yep Max Payne has some very powerful gunshots. Another one for you to watch would be Hitman with Timothy Olyphant (Actor), Dougray Scott (Actor), Xavier Gens (Director).


----------



## MKtheater

I have always loved The Dark Night for mid bass and overall bass. You know the movie will have great bass right from the beginning with the first shotgun blast during the bank robbery.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> Good report on The Expendables 3 ! I have yet to view it and will try for this coming weekend. We have not purchased new furniture in a while and so I have been on hunt for rocker recliners to replace the couch in the HT room. Spending a lot of time online and in stores. Putting movie watching on hold until I have them set up and should have some final decisions before the weekend. For quality the prices are crazy high !!
> I really like Hanna as well and I have it in my collection. You are correct, a good sub or subs really make the difference in movies.


I hope to hear you enjoyed the film if you get the chance this weekend to see it. I think you will and it was fun to watch when old meets new, you'll see what I mean. 

Crazy high prices!  Yes as they say you get what you pay for. Be careful with those rocker recliners they are sleep inducing machines.  I remember you saying a few times how you've fallen asleep during films. I know mine has put me to sleep many times.


----------



## wth718

tvuong said:


> The maze runner: great bass with good use of surrounds.


+1. Not sure how deep it digs, but there was some weight to it.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

discone said:


> I hope to hear you enjoyed the film if you get the chance this weekend to see it. I think you will and it was fun to watch when old meets new, you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Crazy high prices!  Yes as they say you get what you pay for. Be careful with those rocker recliners they are sleep inducing machines.  I remember you saying a few times how you've fallen asleep during films. I know mine has put me to sleep many times.


Ive never fallen asleep watching a movie in my life...that is until I bought my new HT recliners...I doze off almost nightly..damn they are comfy...dont have to worry about pissing off the old lady and her banishing me to the couch haha


----------



## beastaudio

Fatshaft said:


> MK,
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong...
> 
> Reference level is 105BD/speaker with playing pink noise and 115DB/subs.
> 
> Example of playing a song...
> If this is correct than my receiver (HK7550HD) @ -40 volume playing a song I'm getting 86DB peak level with the subs OFF. (cutoff 80HZ)
> I'm getting 105DB peak level with my subs on.
> So the logic is if I increase my master volume from -40 to -30 then my peak level will go up 10DB (and it does)
> 
> How I calibrated my unit/speakers is using it's internal test tones (-30dBFS)
> @ -25MVL, I adjusted every single speaker to get a 75DB level on a C-Weighted SPL meter.
> 
> With that being said @ -15MVL on my receiver that would equate to the level being +10DB OVER reference. NO?
> 
> I'm confused why you would doubt that?


I don't know how the HK receiver works exactly, but at least on all onkyo/denon/marantz units, the test tone is played at reference volume (0.0 on the volume knob) and you calibrate to 75dB (-30dBFS). If you are taking a similar dBFS tone in your HK, but measuring at -25dB MVL, then you are calibrating at 25 dB less than everyone else traditionally does. I'm not saying one way or the other that this is wrong, but it is certainly unorthodox. You can't really get a good idea of reference listening to anything else other than test tones/full bandwidth noise or sweeps at known levels. 

Anyways, let's say your music track is accurately playing an 85dB full signal peak at -40. that means -30 is 95dB peak, -20 is 105dB peak (reference), -10 115dB peak (+10 reference) and this is with NO subs. At -10 you are at pretty screaming levels and under no circumstances should you be able to yell at a person seated directly beside you and them hear you. at 115dB at your seats, main speakers, you literally couldnt yell/scream loud enough for them to hear you clearly. From less than two feet away. 




Skylinestar said:


> Watched Max Payne....wow...the gunshots are ULTRA powerful  .
> Any other movie with awesome gunshots ?


the sniper rifle scene in Medal of Valor is a real winner IMO. Lone survivor has some good funshots. Book of Eli gatlin gun scene, and showdown scene are also real winners.


----------



## audiofan1

Skylinestar said:


> Watched Max Payne....wow...the gunshots are ULTRA powerful  .
> Any other movie with awesome gunshots ?


 If you liked those then you'll definitely want to watch *"Hitman"* I watched both a few months back and was speechless, Hitman is up there with the best gunshots beyond a doubt


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> Ive never fallen asleep watching a movie in my life...that is until I bought my new HT recliners...I doze off almost nightly..damn they are comfy...dont have to worry about pissing off the old lady and her banishing me to the couch haha


 Tell me about it my Fusion Escapes are notorious for inducing catatonic episodes no matter how pumped I may be to see a movie


----------



## discone

Brian Fineberg said:


> Ive never fallen asleep watching a movie in my life...that is until I bought my new HT recliners...I doze off almost nightly..damn they are comfy...dont have to worry about pissing off the old lady and her banishing me to the couch haha





audiofan1 said:


> Tell me about it my Fusion Escapes are notorious for inducing catatonic episodes no matter how pumped I may be to see a movie


That is to funny!!  I have noticed though that since I got this sub, if I fall asleep and the movie has a good rumble of the seats bass scene it'll wake me up.


----------



## Toe

My HT seating is the weak link in my room and I wa thinking of moving my nicer leather sofa down. My question is do you guys find leather or cloth more tactile in nature? I think it was Mark Seaton who mentioned leather having more tactile impact as far as bass so I am curious to try my leather sofa.


----------



## Irishman07

Skylinestar said:


> Watched Max Payne....wow...the gunshots are ULTRA powerful  .
> Any other movie with awesome gunshots ?


Really enjoyed the gunshots in Looper and Live Free or Die Hard. Haven't seen Max Payne so can't compare though.


----------



## SbWillie

Has anyone graphed 'All is Lost'??


----------



## GPBURNS

Brian Fineberg said:


> Just finished. Was great movie. Not a bass monster but sound design was very nice.


spot on - couple decent scenes but nothing crazy- enjoyed the flick and presentation


----------



## GPBURNS

wth718 said:


> +1. Not sure how deep it digs, but there was some weight to it.


nice - just finished the book series - looking forward to it


----------



## GPBURNS

Toe said:


> My HT seating is the weak link in my room and I wa thinking of moving my nicer leather sofa down. My question is do you guys find leather or cloth more tactile in nature? I think it was Mark Seaton who mentioned leather having more tactile impact as far as bass so I am curious to try my leather sofa.



even better - have mark design a Terraform shaped like a couch, letter wrapped and sit on that


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> even better - have mark design a Terraform shaped like a couch, letter wrapped and sit on that


Now we're talkin!


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> I hope to hear you enjoyed the film if you get the chance this weekend to see it. I think you will and it was fun to watch when old meets new, you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Crazy high prices!  Yes as they say you get what you pay for. Be careful with those rocker recliners they are sleep inducing machines.  I remember you saying a few times how you've fallen asleep during films. I know mine has put me to sleep many times.


Well, if you think it's good, then I know I will like it !! I can't wait to give it a spin along with some others, mostly repeats.  I'm usually good about not dosing off, if I don't get up too early the morning of.  Our couch is about 6 years old and with me sitting in the sweet spot during movies it is starting to sag and the cushions can't be replaced. At least that's what the wife thinks and or pretends to. (LOL)


----------



## Ray77085

Brian Fineberg said:


> Ive never fallen asleep watching a movie in my life...that is until I bought my new HT recliners...I doze off almost nightly..damn they are comfy...dont have to worry about pissing off the old lady and her banishing me to the couch haha


Good point Brian !! I know I'm making a huge mistake by adding Rocker Recliners, as I can dose off easily with the leather couch . But when watching 2-hour movies, I need to be able to recline.


----------



## Ray77085

Toe said:


> My HT seating is the weak link in my room and I wa thinking of moving my nicer leather sofa down. My question is do you guys find leather or cloth more tactile in nature? I think it was Mark Seaton who mentioned leather having more tactile impact as far as bass so I am curious to try my leather sofa.


Try it Toe as you don't have anything to loose. I prefer leather as it's easy to maintain. I don't know if it's better for tactile feeling or not ?


----------



## zacjones

Wow just watched Lucy the other night and the LFE was really pulsing -- extremely well done by Eric Serra who apparently appreciates how good deep bass can sound on a really good system. The bass notes were top notch and quite distinctive like I have not heard before in a movie. A fantastic soundtrack for us bass junkies that not only sounded incredible but really added to the movie.

I'm really looking forward to watching it again, but first I'll need to chase down a few newly discovered rattles. Last time it sounded great up to about -3db and then the the rattles took over. The system was still sounding great up to +3db but the rattles were too distracting. I think I need to add some sound deadener / dynamat type stuff to all the can lights, maybe open up all the cupboards in the hallway. This will sound great cranked up high. It was wery well mixed to unleash the bass and not be uncomfortable with the mids and highs.


----------



## Ray77085

zacjones said:


> Wow just watched Lucy the other night and the LFE was really pulsing -- extremely well done by Eric Serra who apparently appreciates how good deep bass can sound on a really good system. The bass notes were top notch and quite distinctive like I have not heard before in a movie. A fantastic soundtrack for us bass junkies that not only sounded incredible but really added to the movie.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to watching it again, but first I'll need to chase down a few newly discovered rattles. Last time it sounded great up to about -3db and then the the rattles took over. The system was still sounding great up to +3db but the rattles were too distracting. I think I need to add some sound deadener / dynamat type stuff to all the can lights, maybe open up all the cupboards in the hallway. This will sound great cranked up high. It was wery well mixed to unleash the bass and not be uncomfortable with the mids and highs.


Great post as I'm looking forward to this one and the eye candy within !!  The last movie that had me looking for rattles and weird sounds from whatever and wherever in my HT room was T-4.


----------



## Reefdvr27

I winded up getting both of the Planet of the Apes movies tonight with a Promo Pack for a couple of extra bucks. I really want to watch the new Dawn of the planet of the Apes first as I heard it was good. Do you really need to see Rise of the planter of the apes first??


----------



## enoch861

Reefdvr27 said:


> I winded up getting both of the Planet of the Apes movies tonight with a Promo Pack for a couple of extra bucks. I really want to watch the new Dawn of the planet of the Apes first as I heard it was good. Do you really need to see Rise of the planter of the apes first??


I highly recommend you do otherwise the second movie won't make sense.


----------



## basshead81

+1

Just finished watching the new Ninja Turtles....pretty good bass flick! All around was a fun movie that brought me back to my child hood days.

Are there any measurements out for it yet? There was a avalanche scene that went pretty low towards the end of the movie. Also had good dynamics, I would give it 4 stars.


----------



## AJ72

SbWillie said:


> Has anyone graphed 'All is Lost'??


Think you'll find a pretty impressive scenecap over at data-bass.com of the storm scene.

As far as gunshots go Lone Survivor when they light up the village is very impressive amongst other great effects throughout the movie. 

Olympus Has Fallen has some great machinegun action in the early stages from the garbage trucks firing into the whitehouse grounds. Gatling gun action from the whitehouse roof pretty cool too later on.

Underworld Awakenings guns (Kate Beckinsale's) have a nice pop to them.

Dredd's a good one for gunshots as someone mentioned previously.


If your looking for something you may not have seen yet to fill the void Cowboys and Aliens is definitely worth a look. I really enjoyed the bass in this, the movie aint too bad aside from one of the cheesiest moments I've ever seen in a film delivered by Harrison Ford. Some great gunshots in this too.


----------



## Tom C

I've always liked the gun shots in Taken. Especially the scene where Liam Neeson finds Marco from Tropojë.


----------



## Toe

Purge 2 had some great mini gun scenes.


----------



## djbluemax1

CATWS has some decent gunshots too. 

I remember when I first watched this in my HT, thinking that the gunshots in that movie had more bass than in real life, till I recalled my buddy trying my AR-15 with compensator/muzzle brake in the lane next to me while I was setting up another target. Every shot made the cardboard backing in my hand jump from the pressure wave.

Sometimes I forget just how loud an AR-15/M4 is without ear protection.


Max


----------



## Rgdeuce

Reefdvr27 said:


> I winded up getting both of the Planet of the Apes movies tonight with a Promo Pack for a couple of extra bucks. I really want to watch the new Dawn of the planet of the Apes first as I heard it was good. Do you really need to see Rise of the planter of the apes first??


Yes, and the first one is also an outstanding flick.


----------



## raistline

Rgdeuce said:


> Yes, and the first one is also an outstanding flick.


That's debatable....


----------



## Homebrew101

Toe said:


> My HT seating is the weak link in my room and I wa thinking of moving my nicer leather sofa down. My question is do you guys find leather or cloth more tactile in nature? I think it was Mark Seaton who mentioned leather having more tactile impact as far as bass so I am curious to try my leather sofa.


and yet people dismiss the effects of changing interconnect cables? LOL


----------



## jedi.night

I've been re-watching the orginal Star Wars Trilogy on Blu Ray. Some decent Bass in these flicks. Nothing too deep to my ears but pleasant none the less and use is appropriate for all of the screen action.


The Hobbit (1st one extended edition) was a huge disappointment. If I didn't know my subs were working well, I would have thought something was wrong with them....


----------



## pennynike1

I would love to know how Oz The Great And Powerful is only considered a 4.5 star movie. It is among the top bass movies I have ever heard without question!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Watchijg hitman tonight


----------



## Reefdvr27

pennynike1 said:


> I would love to know how Oz The Great And Powerful is only considered a 4.5 star movie. It is among the top bass movies I have ever heard without question!


I think OZ is underrated also. I was the only one who voted for it last year for the 2013 bass movie of the year. There was some tough competition though, but still a great bass movie. I really need to give that one a spin again sometime, I liked the fireworks bass scene. I personally don't remember Olympus has fallen, but I think it got allot of votes for the monument scene.

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/89-bass-movie-of-the-year-2013-poll-closed/




enoch861 said:


> I highly recommend you do otherwise the second movie won't make sense.


Yeah thx, I watched the first last night and we are going to watch Dawn of the planet of apes tonight. I was not sure if they were the same movies or not. Looking forward to Dawn tonight. Rgdeuce was right that Rise of the planet of the apes was a pretty good movie. Had some good bass at times. I had to listen at a little lower volume last night as I did not get to it till later on in the evening.


----------



## Ray77085

Brian Fineberg said:


> Watchijg hitman tonight


You are in for a real treat !! Crank it up and post back !!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Nice!!!!  not bad then for 3.99


----------



## Ray77085

Toe said:


> Purge 2 had some great mini gun scenes.


I have not scene that yet. But will check it out. As far as gunshots, I also thought the Newer ROBOCOP had some really good stuff on that track.


----------



## pennynike1

*Flawed poll*

I have a feeling that the people who voted either didn' hear Oz at all or hadn't heard Oz on a capable system. The bass is super-intense and blows Oblivion and Olympus Has Fallen out of the water. Both of those other movies do have some very nice bass though. 




Reefdvr27 said:


> I think OZ is underrated also. I was the only one who voted for it last year for the 2013 bass movie of the year. There was some tough competition though, but still a great bass movie. I really need to give that one a spin again sometime, I liked the fireworks bass scene. I personally don't remember Olympus has fallen, but I think it got allot of votes for the monument scene.
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/89-bass-movie-of-the-year-2013-poll-closed/


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hmm i don't know about blown out of the water lol. It was good but not THAT good id say not even on the same level as those. But nowhere near the big boys

Btw. It only digs to 15hz so more people than you think listen on a capable system. 

Oblivion digs to 1hz
And olympus has fallen does as wel but also has the most demanding scene in any movie to date


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> Hmm i don't know about blown out of the water lol. It was good but not THAT good id say not even on the same level as those. But nowhere near the big boys
> 
> Btw. It only digs to 15hz so more people than you think listen on a capable system.
> 
> Oblivion digs to 1hz
> And olympus has fallen does as wel but also has the most demanding scene in any movie to date


Agreed.


----------



## derrickdj1

I just finished Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes. It was a decent flick with some decent LFE. This one is worth a rental but, it will not replace my go flicks for ULF.


----------



## Hopinater

pennynike1 said:


> I have a feeling that the people who voted either didn' hear Oz at all or hadn't heard Oz on a capable system. The bass is super-intense and blows Oblivion and Olympus Has Fallen out of the water. Both of those other movies do have some very nice bass though.


I'll have to give Oz another viewing because I remember it had good bass but I just don't remember it being as good as you're describing. 

I like to think I have a pretty capable system and I watched both Oblivion and OHF on the same system as OZ and I have to say IMO Oblivion and OHF out paced OZ by a bit. But all three are good for going the subs a workout.


----------



## Fatshaft

_The Purge Anarchy...

_Just finished watching _The Purge Anarchy _and did not expect much and was pleasantly surprised 
Good use of bass throughout the movie...the best part/hit was at the approx. 1:22:30 there's 2 big poundings 

I actually liked/enjoyed this movie !
YMMV


----------



## audiofan1

Hopinater said:


> I'll have to give Oz another viewing because I remember it had good bass but I just don't remember it being as good as you're describing.
> 
> I like to think I have a pretty capable system and I watched both Oblivion and OHF on the same system as OZ and I have to say IMO Oblivion and OHF out paced OZ by a bit. But all three are good for going the subs a workout.


Not necessarily so! as a whole Oblivion and Oz leave OHF in dust when it comes to fidelity and dynamic range , Of course OHF digs subterraneanly deep for a moment or two over the other two but Oz trumps them both with what has to be the best dialog I've heard (which accounts for the 80% of the sound) this is my entitled opinion of course


----------



## Brian Fineberg

audiofan1 said:


> Not necessarily so! as a whole Oblivion and Oz leave OHF in dust when it comes to fidelity and dynamic range , Of course OHF digs subterraneanly deep for a moment or two over the other two but Oz trumps them both with what has to be the best dialog I've heard (which accounts for the 80% of the sound) this is my entitled opinion of course


that may be but this is a bass in movies thread. Not a best overall sound

So therefore oz is not comparable


----------



## Balbolito

The Art of Flight had 6 ot of 5 bass!


----------



## pennynike1

Scenes to be sure to check out in Oz:


The Tornado as Oz is fleeing the circus near the beginning of the film;
The gigantic flying monkey when Oz and Evanora are hiding underneath the tree;
The fireworks display near the end of the film;
The Witch battle between the Wicked Witch and Glenda at the end. 




Hopinater said:


> I'll have to give Oz another viewing because I remember it had good bass but I just don't remember it being as good as you're describing.
> 
> I like to think I have a pretty capable system and I watched both Oblivion and OHF on the same system as OZ and I have to say IMO Oblivion and OHF out paced OZ by a bit. But all three are good for going the subs a workout.


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> that may be but this is a bass in movies thread. Not a best overall sound
> 
> So therefore oz is not comparable


 You are aware Oz has incredible bass that's nothing to sneeze at  I'm not one to judge bass by merely means of does it go below 5hz or down to Dc! There's more to it than that, bass has a wide gamut of frequency and where Oz has it, it's very well done


----------



## Brian Fineberg

audiofan1 said:


> You are aware Oz has incredible bass that's nothing to sneeze at  I'm not one to judge bass by merely means of does it go below 5hz or down to Dc! There's more to it than that, bass has a wide gamut of frequency and where Oz has it, it's very well done


yes but the argument of why it wasn't bass movie of the year is that people weren't listening on capable systems..

its allot easier to reproduce OZ at 15hz (its lowest point) than the 2Hz of OHF and Oblivion...so I really don't think that is the reason ...its just not as good a bass movie that simple (notice I didn't say it was an EXCELLENT bass movie..i just said it wasn't as good as the other two...never mind blow them out of the water lmao)

not to mention both those movies are loaded with bass throughout them...not just a few scenes including the best bass scene out there outside of TIH and WOTW PODS

EDIT: also as an comparison...The Hobbit has a lot of bass in it as well...too bad nothing even close to 30Hz and its in fact considered the biggest hack of a bass possible movie to date


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> yes but the argument of why it wasn't bass movie of the year is that people weren't listening on capable systems..
> 
> its allot easier to reproduce OZ at 15hz (its lowest point) than the 2Hz of OHF and Oblivion...so I really don't think that is the reason ...its just not as good a bass movie that simple (notice I didn't say it was an EXCELLENT bass movie..i just said it wasn't as good as the other two...never mind blow them out of the water lmao)
> 
> *In context to that post agreed , I as well gave Oblivion the nod for years best and was first to claim it as reference ( check my post if you like :kiss I'm not in a drag race for loudest bass at all frequencies as its not my system goal ( I more than had enough of that in my younger years ) And while its easier to reproduce that 15hz for some , its not so for all as its relative to one's system capabilities as we all know one's 5hz at reference can be another man's 25-30 at reference and may be convinced there's nothing more! blow them out the water I'll laugh with you on that
> *
> not to mention both those movies are loaded with bass throughout them...not just a few scenes including the best bass scene out there outside of TIH and WOTW PODS
> 
> *OHF get's no protest from me at all !*
> 
> EDIT: also as an comparison...The Hobbit has a lot of bass in it as well...too bad nothing even close to 30Hz and its in fact considered the biggest hack of a bass possible movie to date


*Let's not even bring the movie that has no name up  as I'm still sensitive about the subject *


----------



## wth718

As far as BASS movies, I'd put OHF first, then Oblivion, then Oz. Oblivion gets the nod because of it's all around bass design, but OHF just has more weight to it than Oblivion, and more quantity and weight than Oz. I've said plenty of times that I feel Oblivion, although an overall reference movie (sound design, bass, picture quality) does not quite hang with the BIG DOGS. OHF does, IMO.


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ I would say on a pound for pound bases for me its *WOTW *as its seems to just about have it all covered, its just brutal experience and i would go as far as saying its the heavyweight boxing champ, but *OHF *is the undisputed grappler or sumo big boy not that they're just big and powerful but skillful as well .


----------



## Toe

For overall LFE between those three, I would go Oblivion, OHF and Oz last. OHF wins for best single scene of course with the Wash Monument!

TIH Still gets my vote for KING of bass.


----------



## Quickett

I would have to give the nod to the end sequence of CATWS. Once the Heli's start firing it's non stop pounding.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ray77085

Toe said:


> For overall LFE between those three, I would go Oblivion, OHF and Oz last. OHF wins for best single scene of course with the Wash Monument!
> 
> TIH Still gets my vote for KING of bass.


I'm going with you in that order out of those 3 !  However my vote for the King of bass out of the 5-star bass list would be *Pulse (Server Room Only)* and *War of the Worlds* !! Darn it that's 2. (LOL)...


----------



## wth718

Toe said:


> For overall LFE between those three, I would go Oblivion, OHF and Oz last. OHF wins for best single scene of course with the Wash Monument!
> 
> TIH Still gets my vote for KING of bass.


Let's not forget that OHF was only .2 db away from being a true 5 star flick.


----------



## GPBURNS

Guardians of the Galaxy - DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1
Well the movie was great - highly recommended 
Audio / LFE - not so much - kind of flat


----------



## Skylinestar

pennynike1 said:


> I have a feeling that the people who voted either didn' hear Oz at all or hadn't heard Oz on a capable system. The bass is super-intense and blows Oblivion and Olympus Has Fallen out of the water. Both of those other movies do have some very nice bass though.


Which scene in Oz is bass-demo worthy other than the twister scene?
edit: found the answer...thanks *pennynike1*


----------



## Skylinestar

pennynike1 said:


> Scenes to be sure to check out in Oz:
> 
> 
> The Tornado as Oz is fleeing the circus near the beginning of the film;
> The gigantic flying monkey when Oz and Evanora are hiding underneath the tree;
> The fireworks display near the end of the film;
> The Witch battle between the Wicked Witch and Glenda at the end.


Thanks...this just answered my question.


----------



## Skylinestar

audiofan1 said:


> ^^^ I would say on a pound for pound bases for me its *WOTW *as its seems to just about have it all covered, its just brutal experience and i would go as far as saying its the heavyweight boxing champ, but *OHF *is the undisputed grappler or sumo big boy not that they're just big and powerful but skillful as well .


Regarding LFE mixing in a movie, do the mixer normally throws all the bass in the .1 LFE channel and leaves nothing in the mains (LCR) channel?
I'm just wondering if I can break-in my new LCR speakers just by playing movies with crossover 40Hz set, however it will be moot if all the bass is in the LFE channel.

Can someone make a speclab bass chart with just the LCR channels on movies like TIH & WOTW?


----------



## Toe

wth718 said:


> Let's not forget that OHF was only .2 db away from being a true 5 star flick.


I still liked Oblivion more as a front to back LFE experience.



GPBURNS said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy - DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1
> Well the movie was great - highly recommended
> Audio / LFE - not so much - kind of flat


 
Thanks for the report. Between the variable aspect on the 3d version which I cant stand on my scope screen and reports like yours on the audio, I am going to rent this instead of my planned blind buy.


----------



## beastaudio

Skylinestar said:


> Regarding LFE mixing in a movie, do the mixer normally throws all the bass in the .1 LFE channel and leaves nothing in the mains (LCR) channel?
> I'm just wondering if I can break-in my new LCR speakers just by playing movies with crossover 40Hz set, however it will be moot if all the bass is in the LFE channel.
> 
> Can someone make a speclab bass chart with just the LCR channels on movies like TIH & WOTW?


They throw MOST of the bass in the LFE channel, but there is still plenty of content that will surface in all satellite channels that can extend quite low actually. Take Edge of Tomorrow's woofer blowing opening credit bassfest; There is bass that is mixed into LFE, along with very strong bass in the LCR channels as well to basically create the hottest, loudest bass requirement of any movie I know of to date. While the LFE channel calls for 115dB reference peaks, when you are redirecting other channels to the subs via crossover, you basically need the capability to handle up to 126dB if a full 0dBFS signal is sent to all 5/7 traditional satellite channels. That'll suck up your headroom real quick 

Contrary to popular belief, your main speakers really don't require "Break-in" from a traditional standpoint that some people feel like running heavy bass will "Loosen up" the woofers and such. In fact, they actually do break in, but it's the t/s parameters that will shift as they work through a little bit of content, but, after you cut the system off, they revert back to basically right where they started.


----------



## digler84

GPBURNS said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy - DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1
> Well the movie was great - highly recommended
> Audio / LFE - not so much - kind of flat


you just ruined my christmas...possibly the year. 


i can't tell you how sick i am getting of these neutered tracks....give us a separate HTIB track that is ball-less, and leave the original track alone! hulk is getting angry!


----------



## Soupy1970

beastaudio said:


> They throw MOST of the bass in the LFE channel, but there is still plenty of content that will surface in all satellite channels that can extend quite low actually. Take Edge of Tomorrow's woofer blowing opening credit bassfest; There is bass that is mixed into LFE, along with very strong bass in the LCR channels as well to basically create the hottest, loudest bass requirement of any movie I know of to date. While the LFE channel calls for 115dB reference peaks, when you are redirecting other channels to the subs via crossover, you basically need the capability to handle up to 126dB if a full 0dBFS signal is sent to all 5/7 traditional satellite channels. That'll suck up your headroom real quick
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, your main speakers really don't require "Break-in" from a traditional standpoint that some people feel like running heavy bass will "Loosen up" the woofers and such. In fact, they actually do break in, but it's the t/s parameters that will shift as they work through a little bit of content, but, after you cut the system off, they revert back to basically right where they started.


Voice coils do loosen up a tad after break in. Actually, I just bought a 15" subwoofer for my son's Jeep and the manufacturer specifically says to break in woofer at half power for at least a month before feeding it full power. This thing was pretty dang stiff out of the box.


----------



## Omni009

I don't have a system that goes to OHF levels...but of the three, I like the bass in Oblivion the best. All three kick some ass though.


----------



## ambesolman

digler84 said:


> you just ruined my christmas...possibly the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't tell you how sick i am getting of these neutered tracks....give us a separate HTIB track that is ball-less, and leave the original track alone! hulk is getting angry!



Would we like him when he's angry?


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## beastaudio

digler84 said:


> you just ruined my christmas...possibly the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't tell you how sick i am getting of these neutered tracks....give us a separate HTIB track that is ball-less, and leave the original track alone! hulk is getting angry!



The boys over at db are doing some neat things with eq to regain the bottom octaves. Some movies like man of steel are drastic, others much more subtle, but depending on where in the production the filter was applied, you can get it back  if the ulf is your main priority, check it out. 



Soupy1970 said:


> Voice coils do loosen up a tad after break in. Actually, I just bought a 15" subwoofer for my son's Jeep and the manufacturer specifically says to break in woofer at half power for at least a month before feeding it full power. This thing was pretty dang stiff out of the box.



I would hope the actual voice coil was NOT what loosened up  maybe surround, or spider, but you don't want that vc to budge except for when you have signal going in.


----------



## beastaudio

Dp


----------



## whatupdet

Brian Fineberg said:


> Btw. It only digs to 15hz so more people than you think listen on a capable system.
> 
> Oblivion digs to 1hz
> And olympus has fallen does as wel but also has the most demanding scene in any movie to date


What scene is that? I watched OHF but it might have been in my room with headphones versus my 5.1 setup, might need to give it another try,



Balbolito said:


> The Art of Flight had 6 ot of 5 bass!


I can see it, I've watched it several times and it shakes the walls on a frequent basis throughout the whole movie.

I'm curious, if a sub is only capable of 18Hz and in a movie there is content below that does the subwoofer attempt to play it or is the sound completely lost? I have a single sub (SVS PB12-NSD) which to me is awesome but nothing compared to the subs on this forum and I remember when I first got it and tried Black Hawk Down I don't think the Irene scene was all that powerful especially when I compared it to the opening scene in The Dark Knight Rises (plane scene) or X-Men: First Class (sub scene or Argentina scene).


----------



## ambesolman

whatupdet said:


> What scene is that? I watched OHF but it might have been in my room with headphones versus my 5.1 setup, might need to give it another try,



I'm rewatching it for the first time now since I built my new sub! That scene with the take over of the White House and the Washington monument had three of my inuke's lights flickering 


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Skylinestar

beastaudio said:


> They throw MOST of the bass in the LFE channel, but there is still plenty of content that will surface in all satellite channels that can extend quite low actually. Take Edge of Tomorrow's woofer blowing opening credit bassfest; There is bass that is mixed into LFE, along with very strong bass in the LCR channels as well to basically create the hottest, loudest bass requirement of any movie I know of to date. While the LFE channel calls for 115dB reference peaks, when you are redirecting other channels to the subs via crossover, you basically need the capability to handle up to 126dB if a full 0dBFS signal is sent to all 5/7 traditional satellite channels. That'll suck up your headroom real quick
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, your main speakers really don't require "Break-in" from a traditional standpoint that some people feel like running heavy bass will "Loosen up" the woofers and such. In fact, they actually do break in, but it's the t/s parameters that will shift as they work through a little bit of content, but, after you cut the system off, they revert back to basically right where they started.


All my speakers are JBL Pro Cinema speakers...and yes, they require break-in as proven by many AVS members, including MKtheater . He played 3 rounds of WOTW to break-in.


----------



## MKtheater

Yup, they sound like they were CD only the first 3 watches of pod emerge.


----------



## audiofan1

Maleficent was a real treat both LFE and mix were superb ! Did a nice job of sending jolts through the concrete


----------



## kick ass sub

GPBURNS said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy - DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1
> Well the movie was great - highly recommended
> Audio / LFE - not so much - kind of flat


I saw it last week and I thought the bass was excellent! No five star rating but still demo worthy. When the girl took the crystal and destroyed the whole building of Bonicio Del Torro's charakter, I could definitely feel the rumbles of the bass.


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Maleficent was a real treat both LFE and mix were superb ! Did a nice job of sending jolts through the concrete


Agreed! Watched last night and the A/V were both fantastic. LFE was used very well with a number of great moments. One of the best looking blu rays I have seen as the visuals just sucked me in!


----------



## GPBURNS

audiofan1 said:


> Maleficent was a real treat both LFE and mix were superb ! Did a nice job of sending jolts through the concrete


Someday will check that out – its one of those movies for me 
that just does not peak any interest at all to watch – kind of like oz


----------



## GPBURNS

kick ass sub said:


> I saw it last week and I thought the bass was excellent! No five star rating but still demo worthy. When the girl took the crystal and destroyed the whole building of Bonicio Del Torro's charakter, I could definitely feel the rumbles of the bass.


Watch it back to back with something like Expendables 3 on reference capable system at reference level and the separation is quite significant


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> Someday will check that out – its one of those movies for me
> that just does not peak any interest at all to watch – kind of like oz


I can fully understand that. As great as the A/V was, I certainly won't be adding it to my collection as it was a one and done as far as the film goes for me. Well worth a rent though for the HT aspect.My GF was texting me and giving me a hard time about watching this by myself on a Fri night! It is definitely geared more toward the female demographic IMO.


----------



## Ray77085

Watched* Expendables 3* last night on Blu Ray from Redbox and was really pleased with that Dolby 5.1 track !! I have never watched the first two and so I don't know if bass is present or not. Bass was excellent and hit hard in * Expendables 3* !! 
Bass is plentiful throughout and will definitely work the sub or subs. 
Blind bought *Dawn of the Planet of the Apes *and will be watching that one tonight !!
*
*


----------



## rhed

Toe said:


> Agreed! Watched last night and the A/V were both fantastic. LFE was used very well with a number of great moments. One of the best looking blu rays I have seen as the visuals just sucked me in!


Yea.. The first time I watched this one I really like the A/V done on the blu ray. LFE was great on my side. Now, I'm sick and tired of watching it since it's my daughters new favorite. And she wants to watch it all the time. Going on #6 now with this one. Frozen ended since this one came out. Frozen went on, ah, about 26 times...


----------



## Toe

rhed said:


> Yea.. The first time I watched this one I really like the A/V done on the blu ray. LFE was great on my side. Now, I'm sick and tired of watching it since it's my daughters new favorite. And she wants to watch it all the time. Going on #6 now with this one. Frozen ended since this one came out. Frozen went on, ah, about 26 times...


You poor soul!  That's enough to drive any guy crazy!  I feel your pain though. My GFs two boys have been obsessed with Rocky 4 playing it over and over and over.....now they have moved on to Polar Express and as much as I enjoy both those films, I'm starting to hate them for some reason!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Ray77085 said:


> Watched* Expendables 3* last night on Blu Ray from Redbox and was really pleased with that Dolby 5.1 track !! I have never watched the first two and so I don't know if bass is present or not. Bass was excellent and hit hard in * Expendables 3* !!
> Bass is plentiful throughout and will definitely work the sub or subs.
> Blind bought *Dawn of the Planet of the Apes *and will be watching that one tonight !!
> *
> *


Apes was a very good movie. Not so much for bass though


----------



## Ray77085

Brian Fineberg said:


> Apes was a very good movie. Not so much for bass though


Well I guess it is what it is ??  I have these and don't recall any good bass moments either. 
*Planet of the apes (2001) *Rise of the planet of the apes (2011). So if the newest one is good overall, then I take that. 
Plan on doing a revisit with X-MEN DOFP today. Hopefully it will turn out to be a better experience than my first viewing of it. This time I'm going to really crank it up !!


----------



## rhed

Toe said:


> You poor soul!  That's enough to drive any guy crazy!  I feel your pain though. My GFs two boys have been obsessed with Rocky 4 playing it over and over and over.....now they have moved on to Polar Express and as much as I enjoy both those films, I'm starting to hate them for some reason!


Yea.. What's messed up about it too is that when I'm at work, I find myself humming or whistling those Frozen music soundtrack..
Wait! Toe.. Ain't Polar Express a musical flick too? Aw man! Be careful brotha..


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> Watched* Expendables 3* last night on Blu Ray from Redbox and was really pleased with that Dolby 5.1 track !! I have never watched the first two and so I don't know if bass is present or not. Bass was excellent and hit hard in * Expendables 3* !!
> Bass is plentiful throughout and will definitely work the sub or subs.
> Blind bought *Dawn of the Planet of the Apes *and will be watching that one tonight !!
> *
> *


Glad to Hear you liked Expendables 3!  If you liked the film for the action you may enjoy the first two. I seen them prior to getting my new sub so I also do not know if they have good bass or not. If you do watch them post up your thoughts if you may. 

Looking Forward to DOTPOTA when I get the chance to see it. Enjoyed the first one and wonder how many they plan to make. The first time around they did a total of five Planet Of The Ape films.


----------



## discone

audiofan1 said:


> Maleficent was a real treat both LFE and mix were superb ! Did a nice job of sending jolts through the concrete





Toe said:


> Agreed! Watched last night and the A/V were both fantastic. LFE was used very well with a number of great moments. One of the best looking blu rays I have seen as the visuals just sucked me in!


This movie is on the menu for tonight's sensory pleasure!!  Great to hear it will be good for both A/V.


----------



## Mongo171

I think 5 minutes with the Server Scene and EVERYTHING in the house will be broken in.


----------



## JiminSTL

Question, please re the master list. Specifically, there often are some designations of recording type following the name of the movie. Examples: (dts), (dir cut dts), (dts re-mix), (blu-ray dts-hd:ma 5.1)

Does this mean to hear the desired LFE sound that I must look for the DVD of that title displaying any of the examples above? Outside of Blue Ray, is it prominently displayed on the cover somewhere? I mean, if I rent from Red Box, will any such designation be visible to me before I actually pay for the DVD?

Or, the answer may be different/more simple than I am understanding.

Your help is appreciated!


----------



## audiofan1

GPBURNS said:


> Someday will check that out – its one of those movies for me
> that just does not peak any interest at all to watch – kind of like oz





Toe said:


> I can fully understand that. As great as the A/V was, I certainly won't be adding it to my collection as it was a one and done as far as the film goes for me. Well worth a rent though for the HT aspect.My GF was texting me and giving me a hard time about watching this by myself on a Fri night! It is definitely geared more toward the female demographic IMO.


At first I was glad I rented it  but by the end it kinda grew on me and the wife loved it ( demographic perhaps!) and do to the superb A/V execution I'll be picking a copy up


----------



## Bassment

The Maze Runner has quite a bit of bass, and it's all well mixed to go with the events in the movie. It's probably a bit low level I turned my subs up a few dB. Movie was surprisingly decent, and the surround mix was really good as well.


----------



## audiofan1

I also viewed *Ratatouille * last night and I'm perplexed as to why I don't have it in my collection but will do so soon, not only does it scream reference from both an A/V standpoint but its a disc that serves well for demos, one thing to note is got a *LPCM *track that must be selected if your bitstreaming as I am or it will be DD 5.1, for the few movies recorded using this codec ( The Crazies and Akira come to mind) I've always found them superb and with gutwrenching bass and dynamic range.


----------



## martinq

beastaudio said:


> They throw MOST of the bass in the LFE channel, but there is still plenty of content that will surface in all satellite channels that can extend quite low actually. Take Edge of Tomorrow's woofer blowing opening credit bassfest; There is bass that is mixed into LFE, along with very strong bass in the LCR channels as well to basically create the hottest, loudest bass requirement of any movie I know of to date.


There isn't a fixed rule when it comes to mixing the LFE channel, it's completely open to interpretation.

The bass drop at the beginning of Edge of Tomorrow is a good example. The bass is only present in two of the eight channels available ( center and LFE). The other six are quiet or at least bass-free. Where is the logic in that!?


----------



## tvuong

Shoot them up: a fun movie with great bass and lots of gun shots.


----------



## basshead81

digler84 said:


> you just ruined my christmas...possibly the year.
> 
> 
> i can't tell you how sick i am getting of these neutered tracks....give us a separate HTIB track that is ball-less, and leave the original track alone! hulk is getting angry!


 

Guardians of the Galaxy has good bass down into the 18-20hz range. Should be right at home with your subs. 


and to address the last couple pages going on about Oblivion, OHF, and OZ...Oblivion simply pimp slaps them both. Sure OHF digs a bit lower, but Oblivion was a audio masterpiece. It is the only movie in the entire list I have watched 3 times...and I could easily watch it again.


----------



## Elihawk

Yes, Oblivion is an amazing movie with bass to burn. That movie alone convinced me I need a subwoofer better than my EMPtek10i10i (a very good sub, but only good down to 30hz). Oblivion made the EMP sub distort if I had the gain up over 50%.
Godzilla 2014 isn't a great movie, but has some great scenes that test a subwoofer!


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Glad to Hear you liked Expendables 3!  If you liked the film for the action you may enjoy the first two. I seen them prior to getting my new sub so I also do not know if they have good bass or not. If you do watch them post up your thoughts if you may.
> 
> Looking Forward to DOTPOTA when I get the chance to see it. Enjoyed the first one and wonder how many they plan to make. The first time around they did a total of five Planet Of The Ape films.


Yep !!
Thanks..
Expendables 3 was great overall and with excellent bass. It will be awhile before I can watch the first two as I get the feeling the bass is not present. But I will still give them a spin for the action.I'm looking forward to spinning DOTPOTA tonight, bass or not as I too enjoyed the first one as well. If they continue the sequels, hopefully somebody will wise up and throw some pounding bass in the tracks !


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> This movie is on the menu for tonight's sensory pleasure!!  Great to hear it will be good for both A/V.


Crank it up and enjoy !!  I really hate the fact I missed the Best Buy BF deal for 9.99 for a brand new copy of it. Anyway myself, wife and kids enjoyed this one overall. Movie has a really good twist that I was not expecting. You will figure it out while viewing.


----------



## Ray77085

Mongo171 said:


> I think 5 minutes with the Server Scene and EVERYTHING in the house will be broken in.


Yes indeed, yes indeed !!  It is a monster ,and my show off piece for sure !!


----------



## Ray77085

basshead81 said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy has good bass down into the 18-20hz range. Should be right at home with your subs.
> 
> 
> and to address the last couple pages going on about Oblivion, OHF, and OZ...*Oblivion simply pimp slaps them both.* Sure OHF digs a bit lower, *but Oblivion was a audio masterpiece. It is the only movie in the entire list I have watched 3 times...and I could easily watch it again.*


YES SIR, (LOL).......
Not only an audio masterpiece, but the visuals, plot, acting, music soundtrack, all top notch and I'll admit it is one of my all time favorite films to date overall !! 
I find it really amazing that this film still get's mentioned quite a bit in this thread and so it must have reached out and touched quite a few folks !!


----------



## Ray77085

Ray77085 said:


> Plan on doing a revisit with X-MEN DOFP today. Hopefully it will turn out to be a better experience than my first viewing of it. This time I'm going to really crank it up !!


Revisit completed !! Bass hits hard and there is some ULF going on. One just has to turn up the mater volume on the a/v receiver to abstract the bass. Not a bad movie overall !! However X-MEN FC is IMO a few steps above !!


----------



## audiofan1

Ray77085 said:


> Revisit completed !! Bass hits hard and there is some ULF going on. One just has to turn up the mater volume on the a/v receiver to abstract the bass. Not a bad movie overall !! However X-MEN FC is IMO a few steps above !!


Just bump the sub level by 4db! and its a game changer on its LFE, it lends a great atmosphere not present during my first viewing


----------



## audiofan1

Ray77085 said:


> Well I guess it is what it is ??  I have these and don't recall any good bass moments either.
> *Planet of the apes (2001) *Rise of the planet of the apes (2011). So if the newest one is good overall, then I take that.
> Plan on doing a revisit with X-MEN DOFP today. Hopefully it will turn out to be a better experience than my first viewing of it. This time I'm going to really crank it up !!


Just finished *Dawn of The Planet of the Apes* The bass was ok and lends itself well to the content as the point came across clear that these apes meant business  otherwise it no LFE powerhouse but its not a complete waste either. And just to say as a movie it was fantastic and a good blind buy today


----------



## raynist

audiofan1 said:


> Just finished *Dawn of The Planet of the Apes* The bass was ok and lends itself well to the content as the point came across clear that these apes meant business  otherwise it no LFE powerhouse but its not a complete waste either. And just to say as a movie it was fantastic and a good blind buy today


Just watched it too and really liked it. 

Agree with your assessment - bass was there when needed.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> *Crank it up and enjoy !!*  I really hate the fact I missed the Best Buy BF deal for 9.99 for a brand new copy of it. Anyway myself, wife and kids enjoyed this one overall. Movie has a really good twist that I was not expecting. You will figure it out while viewing.


I did just that and enjoyed all this film had to offer !  As seem's to be the norm IMO of course Disney give's their all to both the A/V movie experience.  I know in time it will get a revisit with the grandson. Yes a good twist. These retelling's of my childhood stories sure can add a twist to my memories.


----------



## discone

Bassment said:


> The Maze Runner has quite a bit of bass, and it's all well mixed to go with the events in the movie. It's probably a bit low level I turned my subs up a few dB. Movie was surprisingly decent, and the surround mix was really good as well.


I was wondering how the story was thanks for the post.


----------



## Ray77085

audiofan1 said:


> Just finished *Dawn of The Planet of the Apes* The bass was ok and lends itself well to the content as the point came across clear that these apes meant business  otherwise it no LFE powerhouse but its not a complete waste either. And just to say as a movie it was fantastic and a good blind buy today


I concur with your statement !!  No power house in the LFE department , but a very good film indeed !! Although it had lot's opportunity for LFE and ULF in some scene's !!


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> I did just that and enjoyed all this film had to offer !  As seem's to be the norm IMO of course Disney give's their all to both the A/V movie experience.  I know in time it will get a revisit with the grandson. Yes a good twist. These retelling's of my childhood stories sure can add a twist to my memories.


Awesome !! Glad you enjoyed this film. I agree with your opinion as Disney did come strong with this one for sure.


----------



## caseyparsons

Is there an updated summary list of great LFE movies?


----------



## Bassment

There's an updated list on data bass


----------



## AJ72

GPBURNS said:


> Someday will check that out – its one of those movies for me
> that just does not peak any interest at all to watch – kind of like oz


 
I felt like the film, especially visually, had a lot of similarities to Oz. Kind of like schmaltz/fantasy and not really my cup of tea either. I thought Oz, as mentioned before suffers for this as it's got some killer bass scenes but never really gets mentioned much.


----------



## Mrkazador

You guys should check out The Babadook, has a few good LFE moments in the beginning. Nothing amazing but pretty cool.


----------



## audiofan1

Mrkazador said:


> You guys should check out The Babadook, has a few good LFE moments in the beginning. Nothing amazing but pretty cool.


 I've already got this in my Netflix que and just waiting for its release, it was mention by co-worker of my wife as a good movie, add good bass and now I'm really looking forward to this


----------



## basshead81

Maze Runners = Awesome Flick!! 

It is like a spin off of Hunger games....decent bass too!


----------



## wth718

basshead81 said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy has good bass down into the 18-20hz range. Should be right at home with your subs.
> 
> 
> and to address the last couple pages going on about *Oblivion, OHF, and OZ...Oblivion simply pimp slaps them both*. Sure OHF digs a bit lower, but Oblivion was a audio masterpiece. It is the only movie in the entire list I have watched 3 times...and I could easily watch it again.


Really? Pimp slaps them? No. Objective measurements tell a different story. All get 5 star execution, so that's a wash. An argument can be made (and I make it myself) that Oblivion is better than Oz due to the extension and overall mix. But pimp slaps? One wins on level, and one wins on extension.

And as far as OHF, it rates a 4.75 to Oblivion's 4.5 and misses 5 stars by .2 db. I don't know in what world that equals a slap, let a lone one of the pimp variety.


----------



## lefthandluke

wth718 said:


> Really? Pimp slaps them? No. Objective measurements tell a different story. All get 5 star execution, so that's a wash. An argument can be made (and I make it myself) that Oblivion is better than Oz due to the extension and overall mix. But pimp slaps? One wins on level, and one wins on extension.
> 
> And as far as OHF, it rates a 4.75 to Oblivion's 4.5 and misses 5 stars by .2 db. I don't know in what world that equals a slap, let a lone one of the pimp variety.



i think basshead was talking about the soundtrack when considered as a whole, as well as the movie itself...not just the LFE


----------



## wth718

lefthandluke said:


> i think basshead was talking about the soundtrack when considered as a whole, as well as the movie itself...not just the LFE


Fair enough. But this IS the Bass in movies thread...

I agree that Oblivion taken as a whole is one of my absolute favorites--I've watched it at least 3 times--from the story, to the actors, to the use of surround and LFE, to the reference-level PQ. But for purposes of this thread, I personally (and the numbers bear it out) don't rate this with the best of the best.


----------



## Toe

Is the Washington Monument scene on any of the AVS bass demo discs? That is my only interest in that track/movie/disc which is why I don't want to buy it, but I would like to have that scene on hand for demo purposes.


----------



## basshead81

lefthandluke said:


> i think basshead was talking about the soundtrack when considered as a whole, as well as the movie itself...not just the LFE


exactly...


----------



## ambesolman

Toe said:


> Is the Washington Monument scene on any of the AVS bass demo discs? That is my only interest in that track/movie/disc which is why I don't want to buy it, but I would like to have that scene on hand for demo purposes.



Not that I know of. It'd be nice if some nice fellow would do a new one every couple of years or so. There's definitely enough new material to make a new one since the last one with WotW, FOTP, etc.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## wth718

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...truction/1412846-ultimate-bass-demo-disc.html


----------



## Toe

wth718 said:


> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...truction/1412846-ultimate-bass-demo-disc.html


Thanks for link. Maybe the WM scene will be in vol 3?


----------



## saprano

Any charts for Spring Breakers? There's a couple of good bass parts. Some music that's playing and 2 scenes where machine guns are being shot that was very loud and i could feel it.


----------



## discone

Well I got to watch the new retelling of Hercules with The Rock. I have to say I agree with most of what has been said with very little bass. I even bumped up a couple of db's knowing bass was light and still was disappointed.  There was plenty of chances where good bass should have been heard or felt. The only place I really felt the bass was at the end of the movie when the statue came crashing down. 

Today I'm due to get Guardians Of The Galaxy in the mail and I'm hoping to get my bass fix tonight!


----------



## wth718

Toe said:


> Thanks for link. Maybe the WM scene will be in vol 3?


Unless I missed it somewhere in the thread, I haven't seen any talk of a volume 3 to this point. But there is a lot more than that one WM moment for bass, in case you wanted to purchase the OHF disc. Just FYI.


----------



## Toe

wth718 said:


> Unless I missed it somewhere in the thread, I haven't seen any talk of a volume 3 to this point. But there is a lot more than that one WM moment for bass, in case you wanted to purchase the OHF disc. Just FYI.


I rented it when it first came out and once was enough for me as far as the film goes. I wasn't blown away overall with the LFE (I thought it was good, just not one of my favorites) besides that WM scene which was memorable! 

Someone mentioned a possible vol 3 in that thread, but who knows if it will happen. If we do get a vol 3, I hope that WM scene is on it.


----------



## audiofan1

discone said:


> Well I got to watch the new retelling of Hercules with The Rock. I have to say I agree with most of what has been said with very little bass. I even bumped up a couple of db's knowing bass was light and still was disappointed.  There was plenty of chances where good bass should have been heard or felt. The only place I really felt the bass was at the end of the movie when the statue came crashing down.
> 
> Today I'm due to get Guardians Of The Galaxy in the mail and I'm hoping to get my bass fix tonight!


 I'm looking forward to GotG as well along with HTTYD2 (From what garner I'd better just focus on the mix & eye candy here ) But we shall see


----------



## lefthandluke

got the day off...wife is at work

that means an empty house...

just watched "hellboy II" at -7...

i feel like such a louse

i should be stringing christmas lights

least that's what i was told...

'stead i cranked my system up

i'm tellin ya boys, it was GOLD

deck the halls...no, flex the walls!

that's why we love this hobby...

now i gotta go string christmas lights

'fore the wife gets home from her jobby


----------



## beastaudio

WOW. haha Sweet rhymes


----------



## raynist

audiofan1 said:


> I'm looking forward to GotG as well along with HTTYD2 (From what garner I'd better just focus on the mix & eye candy here ) But we shall see


Guardians was graphed at data-bass

18hz


----------



## kick ass sub

Just downloaded the 1080p trailer in 5.1 surround from iTunes and watched it on my system. Wow! That trailer was definitely ment for IMAX. My sub pounded the room with loud and deep bass at every new shot transition and dinosaur appearance.  Definitely worth trying if you want to get a sneak of how the movie might sound in IMAX.


----------



## Reefdvr27

raynist said:


> Guardians was graphed at data-bass
> 
> 18hz


Picked it up at BB today for $19.99 in 3D and there is also a 2D copy for $14.99. Not sure for how long. Not to often you find a good new release for $20 bucks in 3D.


----------



## Mongo171

San Andreas. Looks like the L.A. earthquake scene from 2012 on steroids. Out next summer.

May the Bass be with it.


----------



## raynist

Reefdvr27 said:


> Picked it up at BB today for $19.99 in 3D and there is also a 2D copy for $14.99. Not sure for how long. Not to often you find a good new release for $20 bucks in 3D.


Got the same one - watching it now, they had the same deal for Dawn of the Planet of the Apes last week


----------



## edlittle

Alright, so I have a Blu-ray burner, MakeMKV, and Handbrake and am willing to delve into this in my free time between school semesters. I have a tentative list (spoilers ahead), any additions as I haven't watched all of the movies yet?

*Edge of Tomorrow*
Opening Scene
Ending explosion

*All is Lost*
Ship passes by

*Captain America 2*
Ship crash
another scene?

*Ender's Game*
Rocket Launch
War promo video
Little Doctor

*Lone Survivor*
Chopper Scene ~20 minutes in

*Olympus Has Fallen*
Washington Monument and minutes before

*XMen DOFP*

Baseball Stadium Takeoff and Landing
Quicksilver Slomo

*Kon-Tiki*
Loud hit 1 hour in

*Oblivion*
Hydrogen Bomb
Library Shootout
TET Explodes
Bunker Shootout

*Thor 2
Monsters U
Need for Speed
Earth to Echo
Into the Storm
Hercules
Guardians of the Galaxy
Transformers Age of Extinction
The Amazing Spiderman 2
300 2
Godzilla
Pompeii*

I think that's it for the past couple of years. Willing of course to listen to suggestions! Will probably Redbox unowned movies, will that be a problem? Any movies I should take off?


----------



## edlittle

Alright, so I have a Blu-ray burner, MakeMKV, and Handbrake and am willing to delve into this in my free time between school semesters. I have a tentative list (spoilers ahead), any additions as I haven't watched all of the movies yet?

*Edge of Tomorrow*
Opening Scene
Ending explosion

*All is Lost*
Ship passes by

*Captain America 2*
Ship crash
another scene?

*Ender's Game*
Rocket Launch
War promo video
Little Doctor

*Lone Survivor*
Chopper Scene ~20 minutes in

*Olympus Has Fallen*
Washington Monument and minutes before

*XMen DOFP*

Baseball Stadium Takeoff and Landing
Quicksilver Slomo

*Kon-Tiki*
Loud hit 1 hour in

*Oblivion*
Hydrogen Bomb
Library Shootout
TET Explodes
Bunker Shootout

*Thor 2
Monsters U
Need for Speed
Earth to Echo
Into the Storm
Hercules
Guardians of the Galaxy
Transformers Age of Extinction
The Amazing Spiderman 2
300 2
Godzilla
Pompeii*

I think that's it for the past couple of years. Willing of course to listen to suggestions! Will probably Redbox unowned movies, will that be a problem? Any movies I should take off? Tempted to include some bass duds such as* The Avengers* and *Hobbit* just for comparison sake.


----------



## Mrkazador

World War Z needs to be in there for one of the best LFE sweeps


----------



## discone

audiofan1 said:


> I'm looking forward to GotG as well along with HTTYD2 (From what garner I'd better just focus on the mix & eye candy here ) But we shall see



I got to watch GOTG last night. I enjoyed the film and the surround mix as well as the visuals were great. "I am Groot"  As for the bass it was there at times when needed, but IMO could have been better. It was funny as all the trailers before the movie were Marvel films like TIH, CA: WS, Iron Man, ect. This set me up thinking I was going to get the same bass treatment as those films, but it was not to be for me. Others my have a different experience. 

I'm due to get HTTYD2 today! So with all the talk I've heard so far I to will look forward to the mix & eye candy as you say, knowing the bass will not be as good as the first one.


----------



## djbluemax1

edlittle said:


> Alright, so I have a Blu-ray burner, MakeMKV, and Handbrake and am willing to delve into this in my free time between school semesters. I have a tentative list (spoilers ahead), any additions as I haven't watched all of the movies yet?
> 
> *Edge of Tomorrow*
> Opening Scene
> Ending explosion
> 
> *All is Lost*
> Ship passes by
> 
> *Captain America 2*
> Ship crash
> another scene?
> 
> *Ender's Game*
> Rocket Launch
> War promo video
> Little Doctor
> 
> *Lone Survivor*
> Chopper Scene ~20 minutes in
> 
> *Olympus Has Fallen*
> Washington Monument and minutes before
> 
> *XMen DOFP*
> 
> Baseball Stadium Takeoff and Landing
> Quicksilver Slomo
> 
> *Kon-Tiki*
> Loud hit 1 hour in
> 
> *Oblivion*
> Hydrogen Bomb
> Library Shootout
> TET Explodes
> Bunker Shootout
> 
> *Thor 2
> Monsters U
> Need for Speed
> Earth to Echo
> Into the Storm
> Hercules
> Guardians of the Galaxy
> Transformers Age of Extinction
> The Amazing Spiderman 2
> 300 2
> Godzilla
> Pompeii*
> 
> I think that's it for the past couple of years. Willing of course to listen to suggestions! Will probably Redbox unowned movies, will that be a problem? Any movies I should take off? Tempted to include some bass duds such as* The Avengers* and *Hobbit* just for comparison sake.


Another scene from Oblivion is the helijet landing in the stadium.


Max


----------



## Fatshaft

Mrkazador said:


> World War Z needs to be in there for one of the best LFE sweeps


"IT IS" to me!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

expendables 3 should be on there...opening scene


----------



## mogrub

Mrkazador said:


> World War Z needs to be in there for one of the best LFE sweeps.


Great to see, thanks MrKaz. That sweep was killer, and your chart shows why. The LFE looks like tornados coming on weather radar.


----------



## DrMichael

edlittle said:


> Alright, so I have a Blu-ray burner, MakeMKV, and Handbrake and am willing to delve into this in my free time between school semesters. I have a tentative list (spoilers ahead), any additions as I haven't watched all of the movies yet?
> 
> *Edge of Tomorrow*
> Opening Scene
> Ending explosion
> 
> *All is Lost*
> Ship passes by
> 
> *Captain America 2*
> Ship crash
> another scene?
> 
> *Ender's Game*
> Rocket Launch
> War promo video
> Little Doctor
> 
> *Lone Survivor*
> Chopper Scene ~20 minutes in
> 
> *Olympus Has Fallen*
> Washington Monument and minutes before
> 
> *XMen DOFP*
> 
> Baseball Stadium Takeoff and Landing
> Quicksilver Slomo
> 
> *Kon-Tiki*
> Loud hit 1 hour in
> 
> *Oblivion*
> Hydrogen Bomb
> Library Shootout
> TET Explodes
> Bunker Shootout
> 
> *Thor 2
> Monsters U
> Need for Speed
> Earth to Echo
> Into the Storm
> Hercules
> Guardians of the Galaxy
> Transformers Age of Extinction
> The Amazing Spiderman 2
> 300 2
> Godzilla
> Pompeii*
> 
> I think that's it for the past couple of years. Willing of course to listen to suggestions! Will probably Redbox unowned movies, will that be a problem? Any movies I should take off? Tempted to include some bass duds such as* The Avengers* and *Hobbit* just for comparison sake.


I personally liked the BatPod scene in The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Reefdvr27

raynist said:


> Got the same one - watching it now, they had the same deal for Dawn of the Planet of the Apes last week


I went to Walmart last week and I got both Planet of the Apes movies for $22.99, which was deal considering I did not see the old one. I am back at my office and BB is right down the street, so I will be going to BB for now on. Blu Ray.com shows the promo packages in advance of the major retailers and sometimes the promo price. It seems there is a Bluray DVD war going on between Target, Walmart and Best Buy, Amazon. Have to look anymore for the best deal.


----------



## tvuong

Elysium needs to be on there as well. I don't have the time stamp though.
Pacific Rim - the little girl behind the dumpster part and there are some other bass moments I dont remember.


----------



## beastaudio

+1 for elysium. The scene where damon wastes the robot then uses the lasers to open the bugatti ship is silly low and awesome:










The latest Wolverine A-bomb blast in the beginning and airplane ride to japan
:


----------



## ambesolman

Witch fight in Oz, maybe tornado scene too


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Quickett

Haven't been able to sit and watch GoTG yet, but the end crash hopefully(fingers and toes crossed) should compare to HTTYD end crash scene. But we will know for sure when it is measured over at db.


----------



## edlittle

Thanks for the extra suggestions! Batpod is already on a demo disc, but I have added most of the others to the new thread located over here! Let me know if you guys have problems with me using your waterfalls in the thread.


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...new-bass-demo-disc-progress.html#post29789441


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Quickett said:


> Haven't been able to sit and watch GoTG yet, but the end crash hopefully(fingers and toes crossed) should compare to HTTYD end crash scene. But we will know for sure when it is measured over at db.


Already been measures. And nope. Not even close. 

20hz filter


----------



## Quickett

Brian Fineberg said:


> Already been measures. And nope. Not even close.
> 
> 20hz filter


That is sad, was looking forward to hearing that scene at home, since the theater I went to was crap. 
I know it is fantasy, but if something of that magnitude happened, it would be like an earthquake. For it to not be equally represented sonically on the soundtrack is borderline criminal. 
HTTYD was unfiltered, why couldn't one of the biggest movies this year be given the same treatment?


----------



## beastaudio

We need to set a hard time with newly released movies (Let's say 3 months later or something) where spoiler tags MUST be used in the this thread so as to not ruin the plotline for those of us that didn't get a chance to watch the movie the day it came out....Sheesh


----------



## wth718

OHF - The Helicopter raid scene
Kon-Tiki - Storm scene
After Earth - Ship in asteroid storm scene
The Conjuring - Scene where the daughter is trapped in Annabelle's room while her Grandma is in the house


----------



## digler84

watched guardians last night and besides the fact that i absolutely love the movie, i also thought the soundtrack was darn good. it sorta reminded me of dofp where i think if you bump your trim a notch or two it will rock the house nice. i still thought it had the right bump in the right spots, some just a bit lighter than i felt they had to be. that being said, i am compromising a bit right now since my christmas tree is occupying the normal second sub location. with moving it i feel i lose a bit of rumble. overall, i was pretty pleased with the mix tho, and it made me happy considering a mention of it being neutered in an earlier post. it's not TIH, but it hits pretty good and accentuates the movie very well. gotta love the music too...just an awesome mix!


----------



## mogrub

digler84 said:


> Watched guardians last night and ... the soundtrack was darn good ... thought it had the right bumps in the right spots, just a bit lighter than they had to be ... but my christmas tree is occupying the normal second sub location ... I lose a bit of rumble.


That's an all-time best Christmas post Digler. 

You took out a sub for the tree. That was the best thing anyone could do to celebrate Christmas the right way!

Unfortunately, now I have to block your posts until Christmas is over. If my wife sees one word of that, I'm totally scrooed.

🎄🎄🎄🎅🎄🎄🎄


----------



## audiofan1

mogrub said:


> That's an all-time best Christmas post Digler.
> 
> You took out a sub for the tree. That was the best thing anyone could do to celebrate Christmas the right way!
> 
> Unfortunately, now I have to block your posts until Christmas is over. If my wife sees one word of that, I'm totally scrooed.
> 
> 🎄🎄🎄🎅🎄🎄🎄



I think its a clever way to insure the tree comes down ASAP. I can hear it now come Christmas morning " Ok Ok! lets get those gifts open , got a lot to do today"
Jk


----------



## |Tch0rT|

Hmmmm I wonder if the intro to Edge of Tomorrow would make the Xmas tree shake... we haven't put our tree up yet so I can't test. *hint hint*


----------



## discone

digler84 said:


> watched guardians last night and besides the fact that i absolutely love the movie, i also thought the soundtrack was darn good. it sorta reminded me of dofp where i think if you bump your trim a notch or two it will rock the house nice. gotta love the music too...just an awesome mix!


I think I should have left the sub trim up like I did for Hercules. I trimmed it back down after that movie knowing it was light on bass. Yes I agree loved that old school music.


----------



## discone

Watched HTTYD2 last night. Wow Oh Wow!! I just loved the detail of the animation. From the hairs on the beards to the reflections shown in the eyes. Dreamworks has done it again. I know I sound like a fanboy, but so far they have never disappointed me. Before the movie started they showed bits and pieces of past films as this is their 20th anniversary and not a one went by that I had not seen myself or with my kids.. 

As for the bass yes not as good as the first one and should have bumped up trim here a bit also. The surround mix was great.


----------



## digler84

mogrub said:


> That's an all-time best Christmas post Digler.
> 
> You took out a sub for the tree. That was the best thing anyone could do to celebrate Christmas the right way!
> 
> Unfortunately, now I have to block your posts until Christmas is over. If my wife sees one word of that, I'm totally scrooed.
> 
> 🎄🎄🎄🎅🎄🎄🎄


just call me clark griswold....the last true family man! lol.


----------



## jedi.night

I watched Guardians of the Galaxy last night (loved this movie). 

Yes it does have some decent bass, but to me at least it seemed the volume of the movie as a whole was a bit lower than usual. I usually listen at -15MV for this I needed to bump it to -10MV.


I would say it's a 3.5-4 star bass movie. As it has it but not in large sequences. Short bursts of good bass is how I would describe it. I also thought the entire ending sequence could have used more bass. I think it could have rivaled the Winter Solder as the "endings" involve alot of explosions etc (without spoiling) and Guardians did not excel in this area.


everything else about the movie is fantastic.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

jedi.night said:


> I watched Guardians of the Galaxy last night (loved this movie).
> 
> Yes it does have some decent bass, but to me at least it seemed the volume of the movie as a whole was a bit lower than usual. I usually listen at -15MV for this I needed to bump it to -10MV.
> 
> 
> I would say it's a 3.5-4 star bass movie. As it has it but not in large sequences. Short bursts of good bass is how I would describe it. I also thought the entire ending sequence could have used more bass. I think it could have rivaled the Winter Solder as the "endings" involve alot of explosions etc (without spoiling) and Guardians did not excel in this area.
> 
> 
> everything else about the movie is fantastic.


I also previously mentioned the low overall level of the movie. Glad it want just me


----------



## bori

Check out the Equalizer. It has a scene with some good bass. The movie is awesome. Denzel is the ****!


----------



## Fatshaft

Just finished watching "The Maze Runner"...
I, for the first time, watched it at -15 from reference... That's right not +15!

So what are my thoughts about the movie?
No clue...was so quiet I never slept so hard!

wife said it was the first time I fell asleep during a movie 
she took this snapshot!









Gonna watch it again tomorrow at a real level


----------



## Elihawk

digler84 said:


> just call me clark griswold....the last true family man! lol.


hey, Clark...save me the neck!


----------



## Trigen

Fatshaft said:


> Just finished watching "The Maze Runner"...
> I, for the first time, watched it at -15 from reference... That's right not +15!
> 
> So what are my thoughts about the movie?
> No clue...was so quiet I never slept so hard!
> 
> wife said it was the first time I fell asleep during a movie
> she took this snapshot!
> 
> Gonna watch it again tomorrow at a real level


You might want to get tested for jaundice.

You will like this movie if you liked the Hunger Games or Divergent.


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> Just finished watching "The Maze Runner"...
> I, for the first time, watched it at -15 from reference... That's right not +15!
> 
> So what are my thoughts about the movie?
> No clue...was so quiet I never slept so hard!
> 
> wife said it was the first time I fell asleep during a movie
> she took this snapshot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna watch it again tomorrow at a real level


Lol  That was me trying to watch Guardians of the Galaxy last night. Not that there was anything wrong with the movie (I liked it), I was just tired. Having said that, I did make it through and there was consistent great LFE throughout the film. I bumped up the master vol slightly and then the track was excellent all around. Besides missing that last bit of extension, the bass was fantastic I thought as it hit in all the right spots and convincingly so.

Also watched HTTYD 2 and was not quite as disappointed as I expected. Clearly not close to part one for bass, but you could tell it was there just very low level. The overall volume seemed low as well. I'm thinking next watch to bump the master 3-4db and bump the LFE another ~4db on top of that and we will be back in business I'm guessing.  

A little unrelated, but also listened to Pink Floyd Endless River and Division Bell in 5.1 and both albums had many great LFE moments which surprised me! High Hopes off DB had some fairly low pretty hard hitting (for music) spots which startled me. Audio quality was fantastic in general on both and while I enjoyed both mixes, DB in particular is one of the best mixed multi channel music albums I have heard......WOW! More of a quad 4.1 as apparently the center is not used much, but I had no idea sitting in my sweet spot which gives that amazing phantom center imaging. Highly recommended!

Between the 2 Floyd discs and Guardians, it was one hell of a night in the HT!  My aging JBL S38s sounded so good it makes me wonder if I should still take the order for my PSA 210s next month.....


----------



## beastaudio

I too watched Guardians last night and really enjoyed it. Pretty funny and cool action sequences/ships/guns etc.... Absolutely LOVED the music tossed in via Starlord's antiquated listening apparatus. It was actually some of the best sounding parts of the movie IMO.


----------



## Torqdog

Toe said:


> A little unrelated, but also listened to Pink Floyd Endless River and Division Bell in 5.1 and both albums had many great LFE moments which surprised me! High Hopes off DB had some fairly low pretty hard hitting (for music) spots which startled me. Audio quality was fantastic in general on both and while I enjoyed both mixes, DB in particular is one of the best mixed multi channel music albums I have heard......WOW! More of a quad 4.1 as apparently the center is not used much, but I had no idea sitting in my sweet spot which gives that amazing phantom center imaging. Highly recommended!


Toe, did you buy The Division Bell 20th Deluxe Box to get that multi-channel CD? I thought about it but really don't need all that extra stuff, just interested in the multi-channel CD. At $125.88, it's a no go for me right now. I would guess that they will eventually sell this CD as a stand alone. I have the Wish You Were Here and Dark Side of the Moon multi-channel mixes and your review has me salivating for the DB mix.


----------



## audiofan1

*GotG* just a good movie with *good bass*, along with great music, it all adds up to years most entertaining! Its been awhile


----------



## Toe

Torqdog said:


> Toe, did you buy The Division Bell 20th Deluxe Box to get that multi-channel CD? I thought about it but really don't need all that extra stuff, just interested in the multi-channel CD. At $125.88, it's a no go for me right now. I would guess that they will eventually sell this CD as a stand alone. I have the Wish You Were Here and Dark Side of the Moon multi-channel mixes and your review has me salivating for the DB mix.


I hear you on the ridiculous price for the box!  All I wanted was the 5.1 blu ray and I was not about to pay ~$125 for it. I opted for the next best option which is the 5.1 DVD which has a DTS track @ 1510 and has been confirmed to have the exact same mix as the blu ray. Problem is the DVD is only being released in VERY limited quantities at the Floyd store and sells out VERY quickly once it comes in stock. I would keep an eye on the DB thread in the multichannel music forum and a few of the guys there have been good about alerting the thread when it comes back in stock. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/112-surround-music-formats/1532656-pink-floyed-division-bell-5.html They had it on sale last week and I got it shipped to my door for $15 which is some of the best money I have spent for a disc yet.  This is a no brainer if you are a multichannel music fan and/or Floyd fan, especially for the price. I also have DSOTM (both the 5.1 and quad mix......I like the quad better overall I think) and WYWH on SACD (and Endless River as I mentioned) and this DB mix IMO is at least on par with both of those IMHO, but I love all 4 of these releases as far as the mix goes (Endless River I thought was a bit conservative, but at the same time fit the music well).



audiofan1 said:


> *GotG* just a good movie with *good bass*, along with great music, it all adds up to years most entertaining! Its been awhile


No doubt. It was just a fun movie and great all around HT experience I thought.


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ It would figure out of all the blind buys this year , its one of the few rentals  I gotta pick up this and Maleficent ( for the wife) and not to derail things! Toe but did you see the absolutely lack of any teal or other "directors interpretation or stylistic ???" anything else but an absolutely impeccable grayscale and black level (which just make everything that sits on top pop!) In HTTYD2? Never mind the sound track and bass which was at the party but no one knew It was simply outstanding


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> ^^^ It would figure out of all the blind buys this year , its one of the few rentals  I gotta pick up this and Maleficent ( for the wife) and not to derail things! Toe but did you see the absolutely lack of any teal or other "directors interpretation or stylistic ???" anything else but an absolutely impeccable grayscale and black level (which just make everything that sits on top pop!) In HTTYD2? Never mind the sound track and bass which was at the party but no one knew It was simply outstanding


 
You said it! HTTYD 2 looked absolutely gorgeous! I really wanted to see the 3d version going off how strong the 3d is on part 1, but I am now glad I watched the 2d first just for the reasons you mention as my JVC is MUCH stronger in the black level department vs my BenQ 7000 (which I use for 3d) not too mention I have calibrated my JVC to REC 709, 2.2 gamma, etc......so it generally looks better than my BenQ. Awesome looking transfer though for sure! 

I don't blame you for picking up Malificent, especially if you enjoyed the film. The A/V was fantastic! 

I am really curious to watch/hear again with the MV and sub bumped up as the bass was certainly there (not quite as deep as the first, but still not bad), just low level. I am thinking this will be a great LFE ride with some bumping up of both, but we will see. Great movie I thought as well so I will look to pick it up when I can find the 3d disc cheap maybe on ebay at some point.


----------



## audiofan1

Hmm! just may give it a bump myself to see what's there! This should look great in 3D


----------



## Fatshaft

Just watched "The Maze Runner" at a very stupid high level volume and it was fu**en awesome for me!
They really did a great job with the bass!

Even during the quiet low conversations here and there, they were still producing the sounds(ULF) of when the maze was being re-arranged!
That to me was Fantastic!

I"ll be re-watching this again for sure as I also really enjoyed this movie...:grin:



How loud was it did you ask? you'll never know again...ever!


----------



## digler84

Elihawk said:


> hey, Clark...save me the neck!


uh, sure thing eddie.......


----------



## urbeenjammin

DTS HD doesn't really have a dialnorm.So how are you suppose to know if a track is playing at a lower setting than usual.I don't want to simply "guess" that it's at a lower level and then just turn up the volume.Then we're all gonna be in a complete guessing game with all of the movies.Is there a tutorial about this.Maybe its connected to the studio and their "audio level" compared to others.I like keeping the volume at a reference setting.Just wondering...


----------



## Mongo171

urbeenjammin said:


> DTS HD doesn't really have a dialnorm.So how are you suppose to know if a track is playing at a lower setting than usual.I don't want to simply "guess" that it's at a lower level and then just turn up the volume.Then we're all gonna be in a complete guessing game with all of the movies.Is there a tutorial about this.Maybe its connected to the studio and their "audio level" compared to others.I like keeping the volume at a reference setting.Just wondering...


Get a RS SPL Meter and see what the levels are. Adjust MV accordingly.


----------



## urbeenjammin

Mongo171 said:


> Get a RS SPL Meter and see what the levels are. Adjust MV accordingly.


I'm talking about being movie specific.What and where from the movie are you going to do any measuring? Guardians of the Galaxy did sound lower than the norm but what official information from the movie will actually tell us this besides that it "sounds lower"
Dolby TrueHD tracks have "dialnorm" which tells us official info.
I'm just not sure how you're suppose to take the measurements from Guardians of the Galaxy movie.


----------



## Mongo171

There are smarter people on this thread than I am. An SPL meter, REW, are a couple of ways I know to measure. Which is the correct method, someone will chime in.


----------



## Torqdog

Since I'm running all analogs out to my antiquated, non-HDMI Parasound processor, the volume "guessing game" has always been a fun one to deal with. What I find to be generally true as a point of reference is the the very beginning studio opener volume. It is "generally" going to indicate how hot or soft the audio track is going to be.........generally speaking. It at least gets me in the ball park.


----------



## urbeenjammin

Has someone determined if specific studios set their volume at the same level every time.Guardians of the Galaxy is from Disney.Is there a pattern for their releases to be a tad low with the volume.Or as Torqdog mentioned, the opening of the studio intro is a good reference level to go by.If its low, can we assume the movie itself would be at the same level.I felt a bit underwhelmed by the audio level from GOTG.Raising the volume by 4 decibels would've done the trick but I felt apprehensive in doing so.I wanted "no cheating" lol...in hearing the audio track at reference level.


----------



## digler84

i would say "no" because guardians is much lower compared to winter soldier, thor dark world, avengers, ect. The other titles i pretty much can play at -15 and be fine....guardians i have to have at -13 to -10.


----------



## digler84

ok, so just re-watched guardians again, this time at -11. love it! the only thing i would change would be when the ship crashes. really wanted more rumble on it....but the rest of the movie was really good at the proper level. it boomed when it had to, and hit you in the chest when required. very happy with the mix. you HAVE to bump the volume from your normal listening level tho...it just has to be done. i may watch this thing 10 times before i watch anything else. fun ride to say the least. my kids have seen part too...got too late and needed to hit the hay....but they LOVED what they saw. and surprisingly, they were loving the old school music...well, who wouldn't??


----------



## Rgdeuce

Did anyone ever figure out if the "rumor" of Walmart selling neutered blu rays is true? I watched the first transformers this weekend and thought it was really weak bass wise. The content was there, it just wasn't loud and did not rumble my couch like pretty much every four star or higher movie. 

Then I was thinking, I remembered another walmart movie i putchased from the bargain bin at walmart. Battle of los angeles which gets raved about, I was not inpressed with it at all. I initially believed maybe it was just the limitations of my subs, but I own probably 70 percent of the four star or higher movies and battle of LA ranked near the bottom. I just was not seeing it, but maybe its just the copies of the movies and the rumor is true.


----------



## audiofan1

Rgdeuce said:


> Did anyone ever figure out if the "rumor" of Walmart selling neutered blu rays is true? I watched the first transformers this weekend and thought it was really weak bass wise. The content was there, it just wasn't loud and did not rumble my couch like pretty much every four star or higher movie.
> 
> Then I was thinking, I remembered another walmart movie i putchased from the bargain bin at walmart. Battle of los angeles which gets raved about, I was not inpressed with it at all. I initially believed maybe it was just the limitations of my subs, but I own probably 70 percent of the four star or higher movies and battle of LA ranked near the bottom. I just was not seeing it, but maybe its just the copies of the movies and the rumor is true.



What sub or subs do you use?


----------



## MKtheater

I bought the movie 9 from Walmart, in the bargain bin, and it is a bass monster!


----------



## Kain

I've noticed the "bass movies" from the 90s and early 2000s have a unique sound to the LFE/bass. It's like you can tell it has the "old bass sound" if it makes any sense. I'm not sure but maybe they sound more bloated I guess? Some examples are Alien: Resurrection and Jurassic Park III. I rather like that sound.


----------



## Rgdeuce

audiofan1 said:


> What sub or subs do you use?


I have two SVS PB12-NSD's. Not getting the extension some others are getting but still very capable subs. 

Maybe it's just all in my head but i keep going back to battle of LA and how i was wondering how it scored so high and then I remember a while back someone talking about that walmart rumor. And


----------



## MKtheater

Make sure your bluray or AVR is not set to night time or compressed viewing. In the past some discs would activate the DRC or night time function of the AVR. I don't remember the details though.


----------



## Gamecock24

MKtheater said:


> I bought the movie 9 from Walmart, in the bargain bin, and it is a bass monster!



I love the bargain bin there but the problem is I hate going to Wally World. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## MKtheater

Best buy has them now.


----------



## audiofan1

Rgdeuce said:


> I have two SVS PB12-NSD's. Not getting the extension some others are getting but still very capable subs.
> 
> Maybe it's just all in my head but i keep going back to battle of LA and how i was wondering how it scored so high and then I remember a while back someone talking about that walmart rumor. And


Try bumping the sub level by 3-6db, you may also on Transformers be sure its the Dolby TrueHD track playing, this may or may not help 

As a side note that Ironhide flip is a beast and one of my fav's


----------



## edlittle

Any notable scenes from T4, Guardians, and Thor 2?


----------



## Elihawk

I have watched Battle for LA many times. Absolutely great movie and while it does not have scenes that hit the really extreme lows, if has a lot of base heavy content. I have things falling off shelves during that movie, thanks to the soundtrack and my Outlaw LFM-1. Now, I own Oblivion and Godzilla 2014 and they both hit lower, but Battle for LA has a really outstanding soundtrack (and I bought it as one of those "two for one" special packages with Blackhawk down).
I watched Guardians of the Universe this weekend and it is an excellent soundtrack as well...but doesn't test a subwoofer any more than Battle for LA!


----------



## digler84

t4 is pretty much a bass fest from beginning to end. the very first scene with the dinosaurs is a ridiculous rumble and a half. gaurdians and thor both have some great overall tracks, with some nice boom in the right spots. all excellent movies for sure and worth watching from beginning to end regardless of the monster bass moments.


----------



## saprano

Kain said:


> I've noticed the "bass movies" from the 90s and early 2000s have a unique sound to the LFE/bass. It's like you can tell it has the "old bass sound" if it makes any sense. I'm not sure but maybe they sound more bloated I guess? Some examples are Alien: Resurrection and Jurassic Park III. I rather like that sound.


Theatrical mixes.

EDIT-

I thought you were talking about DVD's.


----------



## saprano

digler84 said:


> i would say "no" because guardians is much lower compared to winter soldier, thor dark world, avengers, ect. The other titles i pretty much can play at -15 and be fine....guardians i have to have at -13 to -10.


Doesn't this mean GOTG is mixed properly and tracks to reference perfectly? I remember everyone having the same complaints about Oblivion. I had to watch that movie at -9 but it sounded amazing. 

I think we're used to movies being mixed hot.

By the way, my Pioneer receiver bumps every movie by 4db. Even if it doesn't have dialnorm. I spoke about this before. Someone mentioned it's probably because Pioneer wants to get the bottom 4db if dynamic range. I don't know. I like it though because I can listen at -18 and get good sound quality.


----------



## Steveo1234

Anyone get the chance to watch The equalizer?


----------



## Fatshaft

Steveo1234 said:


> Anyone get the chance to watch The equalizer?


Watching it tonight/Tuesday with my son...
We're both looking forward to this one :grin:

will get back with my thoughts


----------



## Bassment

ya, equalizer has some really nice bass scenes. not really long scenes or a ton of bass all the time like some movies, but the few scenes it has are really good.


----------



## Tiki Steve

Just watched "Stargate", the original with Kurt Russel, on BD, WOW from biggining to end was one huge LFE fest!!
(not sure if this was mentioned in the previous 643 pages or not,lol)


----------



## bori

Steveo1234 said:


> Anyone get the chance to watch The equalizer?


I watched it and it had some bass in the movie. The movie was also very entertaining.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Elihawk said:


> I have watched Battle for LA many times. Absolutely great movie and while it does not have scenes that hit the really extreme lows, if has a lot of base heavy content. I have things falling off shelves during that movie, thanks to the soundtrack and my Outlaw LFM-1. Now, I own Oblivion and Godzilla 2014 and they both hit lower, but Battle for LA has a really outstanding soundtrack (and I bought it as one of those "two for one" special packages with Blackhawk down).
> I watched Guardians of the Universe this weekend and it is an excellent soundtrack as well...but doesn't test a subwoofer any more than Battle for LA!


What?

Godzilla is filtered and only extends to 21hz

B:LA extends to 1hz. Your facts are wrong here. Sorry. B:LA is a bass monster


----------



## wth718

Brian Fineberg said:


> What?
> 
> Godzilla is filtered and only extends to 21hz
> 
> B:LA extends to 1hz. Your facts are wrong here. Sorry. B:LA is a bass monster


Glad you got to it before I did! Even Oblivion isn't on the same level as a Bass monster that B:LA is.


----------



## wth718

Fatshaft said:


> Watching it tonight/Tuesday with my son...
> We're both looking forward to this one :grin:
> 
> will get back with my thoughts


How old is your son? I liked the movie a lot, but it has graphic violence in it, so you may want to keep that in mind.


----------



## Fatshaft

wth718 said:


> How old is your son? I liked the movie a lot, but it has graphic violence in it, so you may want to keep that in mind.


Thanks...he's 21...
He's soo looking forward to it.


----------



## discone

Hey Guy's I don't want to derail this thread to much but I'm curious. If there is a better place to get answer please direct me. With the past few movies it seems I missed the boat so to say. I listen to most movies at -13 and they sound good most of the time with bass like T4, but with GOTG it was meh. 

So is it good to get a meter to check volume at start of movies so they are all at same level ? So if I play T4 at -13 and that is 65db but GOTG is -10 to get 65db will that help even the playing field so to speak? Or is this even more complicated with trim level boost, dynamic range, ect. ? 

Just want to squeeze all that bass out that I can, because it's all about the Bass, all about the Bass no treble! I couldn't help it had to say it! 

Or should I just stop thinking about it sit back and enjoy the Movie!


----------



## MKtheater

This is HT, you can watch anyway you wish. Movies are recorded at different levels and have different extensions. Many people love TF4 and it was recorded loud(5+ star) but buy the time it hits 10hz it is much lower in volume. I like having both loud and low. The new X-men movie is recorded 5 dBs lower overall but it louder 5 dBs down low. Turn up the sub trim on X-men to TF4 level and the differences are obvious to me. Another example is EoT where it is recorded only 2 dBs lower than TF4 WITHOUT the opening scene and extends to 5hz! Of course your system needs to handle this to tell the difference.


----------



## discone

MKtheater said:


> This is HT, you can watch anyway you wish. Movies are recorded at different levels and have different extensions. Many people love TF4 and it was recorded loud(5+ star) but buy the time it hits 10hz it is much lower in volume. I like having both loud and low. The new X-men movie is recorded 5 dBs lower overall but it louder 5 dBs down low. Turn up the sub trim on X-men to TF4 level and the differences are obvious to me. Another example is EoT where it is recorded only 2 dBs lower than TF4 WITHOUT the opening scene and extends to 5hz! Of course your system needs to handle this to tell the difference.


Thank's MK! 

I know I still have some to learn about it all as I'm still new to this step up. Your explanation helped me understand a little better. Been coming here a little while now and see every one has their own opinions on movies. Some with better systems also. I was just trying to see if there was a way to make all the films the same but now see it may be recorded different as you mention. Yes some one may have a different taste in bass also.

I've enjoyed it all the way I've been doing it so far. With this thread it's good to get reports prior to watching a film and I'll adjust trim or volume as needed.


----------



## beastaudio

Elihawk said:


> I have watched Battle for LA many times. Absolutely great movie and while it does not have scenes that hit the really extreme lows, if has a lot of base heavy content. I have things falling off shelves during that movie, thanks to the soundtrack and my Outlaw LFM-1. Now, I own Oblivion and Godzilla 2014 and they both hit lower, but Battle for LA has a really outstanding soundtrack (and I bought it as one of those "two for one" special packages with Blackhawk down).
> I watched Guardians of the Universe this weekend and it is an excellent soundtrack as well...but doesn't test a subwoofer any more than Battle for LA!





discone said:


> Thank's MK!
> 
> I know I still have some to learn about it all as I'm still new to this step up. Your explanation helped me understand a little better. Been coming here a little while now and see every one has their own opinions on movies. Some with better systems also. I was just trying to see if there was a way to make all the films the same but now see it may be recorded different as you mention. Yes some one may have a different taste in bass also.
> 
> I've enjoyed it all the way I've been doing it so far. With this thread it's good to get reports prior to watching a film and I'll adjust trim or volume as needed.


For both, as you seem genuinely interested in the levels, the extension, and overall quality of the recordings, you should both visit the data-bass forums where several members, mostly MM, posts the graphs for any major action movie that comes out and looks promising. Some disappoint, some don't. You can clearly see on the graphs where they are mixed and relative levels to compare to other movies that have also been graphed. There is still some gray area on how movies are actually mixed to "reference" but I have come to learn over my watching time that you sometimes just have to play it by ear to decide where is a good level for you. This thread, and data-bass will guide you at least in the right direction if you want to know before you get a chance to watch it what other member's thoughts are initially.


----------



## Kain

saprano said:


> Theatrical mixes.
> 
> EDIT-
> 
> I thought you were talking about DVD's.


I am talking about DVDs. I don't own any Blu-rays. 

When I mentioned those two movies, I am talking about the DVD. The bass sounds "old school" and, frankly, pretty awesome.


----------



## saprano

Kain said:


> I am talking about DVDs. I don't own any Blu-rays.
> 
> When I mentioned those two movies, I am talking about the DVD. The bass sounds "old school" and, frankly, pretty awesome.


 Oh. lol. I'm thinking they have the theater mix because i don't remember any DVD's getting HT mixes. Somebody correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Kain

saprano said:


> Oh. lol. I'm thinking they have the theater mix because i don't remember any DVD's getting HT mixes. Somebody correct me if i'm wrong.


But even if they re-mix for the home theater versions, the actual sound of the bass/LFE shouldn't be different, right? Don't they just lower the levels for the home theater mixes without changing anything else? By the way, are you saying that all Blu-rays get home theater mixes and DVDs did not (unless you are talking about movies that are released recently during this Blu-ray era and also are being "ported" to DVD)?


----------



## MKtheater

Disney sold DVD's with special HT mixes.


----------



## saprano

Kain said:


> But even if they re-mix for the home theater versions, the actual sound of the bass/LFE shouldn't be different, right? Don't they just lower the levels for the home theater mixes without changing anything else?


That should be true, but i've heard some bluray movies bass that sounds completely different from the DVD version. It's not just lower. Twister is one example. To me the DVD sounds more monstrous. The bluray is cleaner and controlled.



> By the way, are you saying that all Blu-rays get home theater mixes and DVDs did not (unless you are talking about movies that are released recently during this Blu-ray era and also are being "ported" to DVD)?


I guess there are a few DVD with home mixes but i think most of them were left untouched. There are some blurays too with theater mixes i think. But all you ever here with bluray is how they created a new HT mix. They should give us the option to choose both the new mix and theater. I thought that's what uncompressed audio was about? That's how they advertised it when bluray first came out. "Bit for bit indentical to the studio master."


----------



## Elihawk

Some DVDs have been getting HT mixes since the early 2000s...in fact, HT mixes were available on laser disc in the mid to late 90s.
I have a couple movies on DVD and Blue Ray (2012 and Battle for LA) and they sound identical...


----------



## audiofan1

Alright Bassheads time to wake up  

Been in a lull so I'm going to shake my subs up a bit and run them hot tonite (+4-6db @ reference *volume* or 11 0'clock) for the first time since going duals stacked in a corner  time to hear and feel what an extra 6db! across the board is bringing to the table!

I'll be serving up !

*Into the Storm* and may finish off the second half of *LotR "The Two Towers" *Or the new *Ninja Turtles*

Runnin Hot Hot Hot!!


----------



## digler84

im curious to see your thoughts on ninja turtles. took my kids to the theater to see it and it seemed like it should be a nice one for boom.  i wasn't expecting much from the movie itself either, but actually enjoyed it.


----------



## DrMichael

The new Turtles movie had some great bass in it! I was very impressed with the overall mix in general. I still like The Secret of the Ooze the most though movie wise.


----------



## Ray77085

digler84 said:


> im curious to see your thoughts on ninja turtles. took my kids to the theater to see it and it seemed like it should be a nice one for boom. i wasn't expecting much from the movie itself either, but actually enjoyed it.


*^^^^^* I'll bet it will sound awesome on Blu- Ray, as it will have that new DOLBY ATMOS track !! T4 and E3 sounds great as well with atmos.


----------



## nb67

Just watched ninja turtles on blueray, holy smokes the subm's were going nuts.


----------



## digler84

nb67 said:


> Just watched ninja turtles on blueray, holy smokes the subm's were going nuts.


finally some good news on a promising track! michael bay makes things boom....and bass drop!


----------



## audiofan1

digler84 said:


> im curious to see your thoughts on ninja turtles. took my kids to the theater to see it and it seemed like it should be a nice one for boom. i wasn't expecting much from the movie itself either, but actually enjoyed it.





DrMichael said:


> The new Turtles movie had some great bass in it! I was very impressed with the overall mix in general. I still like The Secret of the Ooze the most though movie wise.





Ray77085 said:


> *^^^^^* I'll bet it will sound awesome on Blu- Ray, as it will have that new DOLBY ATMOS track !! T4 and E3 sounds great as well with atmos.





nb67 said:


> Just watched ninja turtles on blueray, holy smokes the subm's were going nuts.



Wow  Looks like it's Ninja Turtles first  I'll post up afterwards


----------



## audiofan1

Ninja Turtles gets a very high subjective 5  for lighting up the room with bass for the holidays and after the 1hr:10 min mark get ready to get thrashed by your subs  Only downside I won't be buying it , as the wife has threatened to do bodily harm if I do and part of me agrees but its almost safe to say anything with an Atmos sticker on it just may start to take over the bass list from a pure sound design standpoint these tracks are amazing in there mixing, even without an Atmos setup


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Ninja Turtles gets a very high subjective 5  for lighting up the room with bass for the holidays and after the 1hr:10 min mark get ready to get thrashed by your subs  Only downside I won't be buying it , as the wife has threatened to do bodily harm if I do and part of me agrees but its almost safe to say anything with an Atmos sticker on it just may start to take over the bass list from a pure sound design standpoint these tracks are amazing in there mixing even with an Atmos setup


Agreed! Just finished this as well and while not the deepest bass ever (my BKs never knocked which will happen on hard hitting single digit stuff) this film is LOADED with hard hitting LFE and is a bass fest!  Absolute bass blast if your in the mood to get pummeled which I was!  It was a FUN HT ride in general I thought and great shut your brain off crank the system up to reference Friday night material after a long $hit week at work!  I am going to try and score the 3d disc cheap off ebay to check that out next time.


----------



## audiofan1

^^^If it comes up cheap it just may find its way in  For everything wrong with it , the A/V counters back with a justifiable "I need this in my collection"  I'm so torn


----------



## Ray77085

audiofan1 said:


> Ninja Turtles gets a very high subjective 5  for lighting up the room with bass for the holidays and after the 1hr:10 min mark get ready to get thrashed by your subs  Only downside I won't be buying it , as the wife has threatened to do bodily harm if I do and part of me agrees but its almost safe to say anything with an Atmos sticker on it just may start to take over the bass list from a pure sound design standpoint these tracks are amazing in there mixing, even without an Atmos setup


Yep,
I will be adding E3 and NT into my collection soon, T4 is already there !  Dolby is defiantly bringing it to the table with those Atmos tracks so far.  Like you say, Atmos set up or not these tracks are on point !


----------



## discone

saprano said:


> That should be true, but i've heard some bluray movies bass that sounds completely different from the DVD version. It's not just lower. Twister is one example. To me the DVD sounds more monstrous. The bluray is cleaner and controlled."


I want to revisit this film and you say the BD is cleaner and controlled does it still give good bass?



audiofan1 said:


> Alright Bassheads time to wake up
> 
> Been in a lull so I'm going to shake my subs up a bit and run them hot tonite (+4-6db @ reference *volume* or 11 0'clock) for the first time since going duals stacked in a corner  time to hear and feel what an extra 6db! across the board is bringing to the table!
> 
> I'll be serving up !
> 
> *Into the Storm* and may finish off the second half of *LotR "The Two Towers" *Or the new *Ninja Turtles*
> 
> Runnin Hot Hot Hot!!


Nice!!! Hope to hear that stack works well for you. I see you switched the order of movies with NT taking the lead! 

I watched Into The Storm last night and enjoyed the storm parts as some rumble was going on!  I still liked Twister better for the story and want to revisit that film to see how it sounds.


----------



## kemiza

Into the Storm makes Twister sound like a spring shower.


----------



## dlbeck

The first two minutes of Into the Storm makes a very good demo - the surrounds are going full bore and pretty decent bass while the car is being thrown around! Love it.


----------



## Fatshaft

audiofan1 said:


> Ninja Turtles gets a very high subjective 5  for lighting up the room with bass for the holidays and after the 1hr:10 min mark get ready to get thrashed by your subs  Only downside I won't be buying it , as the wife has threatened to do bodily harm if I do and part of me agrees but its almost safe to say anything with an Atmos sticker on it just may start to take over the bass list from a pure sound design standpoint these tracks are amazing in there mixing, even without an Atmos setup





Toe said:


> Agreed! Just finished this as well and while not the deepest bass ever (my BKs never knocked which will happen on hard hitting single digit stuff) this film is LOADED with hard hitting LFE and is a bass fest!  Absolute bass blast if your in the mood to get pummeled which I was!  It was a FUN HT ride in general I thought and great shut your brain off crank the system up *(Fu*


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> Reading stuff like this pumps the sh[t out of me...can't wait to watch Ninja Turtles now!!!
> I'll be watching it in 3D also!
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> PS. It will be *loud* here!


It will definitely check your needing to get pounded box , just don't expect the deepest bass ever since there isn't anything (from what I could tell) hard hitting into single digits. It's a LOT of LFE fun for what it is though IMO.  Curious to hear how you like it. I'm guessing the hard core single digit guys wont think much of it, but I loved it on my setup and I'm guessing you will too since you enjoy a good pounding as much as me  Crank it up and enjoy! Make sure to keep your volume up for the credits as well as they are loaded with the bass.......I just sat there during the credits with my volume still pumped up to reference as I was engulfed in this amazing sonic thickness of room pressurizing bass and great sound in general all around....felt like I was in some sort of sonic cloud as the audio was penetrating my entire body and coming up through my feet  

Curious to hear what you think of the 3d as most the comments I have read from that perspective have been VERY positive which has me excited to score a copy!



kemiza said:


> Into the Storm makes Twister sound like a spring shower.


Nice! I also have this here from NF.


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ Yeah Into the Storm tonite


----------



## digler84

has anyone compared the non-atmos track to the atmos version? maybe we are starting to get what we all want, which would be a full extension track for us audio nuts, while the non atmos track can be for the HTIB and non HT people out there. you have to figure that the only ones that would be atmos capable right now would be the audiophiles anyway, right?


----------



## Toe

digler84 said:


> has anyone compared the non-atmos track to the atmos version? maybe we are starting to get what we all want, which would be a full extension track for us audio nuts, while the non atmos track can be for the HTIB and non HT people out there. you have to figure that the only ones that would be atmos capable right now would be the audiophiles anyway, right?


I don't think the Atmos track on NT digs down all the way, but I could be wrong. I'm guessing it starts to roll off around 20hz or so, but I am curious to see the measurements.


----------



## digler84

even if it rolls at 10, that is much, much better than 30. for those of us that can get in the upper teens, losing between 30 and say 18, thats a big piece of the spectrum. i would take 10 any day....beyond that i don't think im missing much. or, let me rephrase...at this point im not willing to set up 10 18" subs with 10 million watts to experience 10 and below, nor do i want to spend that much money. but when you take a great action movie that is cut off at 30, and something blows up and it just "feels" like it's missing something to make it seem real....that's what i have issues with. especially when it's due to catering to the people that don't care enough to have a capable system. i just feel that if you are going to tout HD with bluray, it should be no holds barred and designed for the audio enthusiast. especially with the large amount of storage on a blu, there should be room for an audiophile grade track. either that, or neuter the non HD track for each disk and leave the other ones full bandwidth.


----------



## Mongo171

"Don't care enough to have a capable system." WTH is that supposed to mean? I'm not the PC police, but I would never even think about degrading someone like that. That's like Popalock coming on and saying only people who can play down to 1Hz can participate on this thread. And audiophiles are usually 2.0 only and try to recreate the sound as it was recorded.


----------



## Toe

digler84 said:


> even if it rolls at 10, that is much, much better than 30. for those of us that can get in the upper teens, losing between 30 and say 18, thats a big piece of the spectrum. i would take 10 any day....beyond that i don't think im missing much. or, let me rephrase...at this point im not willing to set up 10 18" subs with 10 million watts to experience 10 and below, nor do i want to spend that much money. but when you take a great action movie that is cut off at 30, and something blows up and it just "feels" like it's missing something to make it seem real....that's what i have issues with. especially when it's due to catering to the people that don't care enough to have a capable system. i just feel that if you are going to tout HD with bluray, it should be no holds barred and designed for the audio enthusiast. especially with the large amount of storage on a blu, there should be room for an audiophile grade track. either that, or neuter the non HD track for each disk and leave the other ones full bandwidth.


I agree. I am strong down to around 12hz in my room with my subs and well above reference level output 15hz and above. My buttkickers take over where my subs leave off. I am not about to overhaul my entire sub system for that last bit of extension, especially since I get it with my kickers.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> I agree. I am strong down to around 12hz in my room with my subs and well above reference level output 15hz and above. My buttkickers take over where my subs leave off. I am not about to overhaul my entire sub system for that last bit of extension, especially since I get it with my kickers.


Sweet! Are we talking DIY or ???


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Sweet! Are we talking DIY or ???


I'm running 3 PB13 Ultras and a 12/2 Ultra along with dual Buttkickers. I get big room gain (which I leave intact for movies, but flatten out for music with my SMS) from about 45hz until my subs run out of gas in my smaller 12x17.5 sealed room.


----------



## digler84

Mongo171 said:


> "Don't care enough to have a capable system." WTH is that supposed to mean? I'm not the PC police, but I would never even think about degrading someone like that. That's like Popalock coming on and saying only people who can play down to 1Hz can participate on this thread. And audiophiles are usually 2.0 only and try to recreate the sound as it was recorded.


simmer down there mongo. you are taking my statement out of context. "don't care enough" referring to people that don't care about home theater and think that listening through regular TV speakers is "really good." in other words, people like most peoples wives that get a demo with regular TV speakers and then a top shelf AV system, and look at you and say, "sounds the same to me." if i was badmouthing anyone that has less than what popalock has, i would be degrading myself too. simply put, that is not what i wrote, nor what i intended for those that can't decipher my "confusing" text. relax man, nobody is trying to call you names or ridicule your home theater system.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> I'm running 3 PB13 Ultras and a 12/2 Ultra along with dual Buttkickers. I get big room gain (which I leave intact for movies, but flatten out for music with my SMS) from about 45hz until my subs run out of gas in my smaller 12x17.5 sealed room.


 I was hoping not! lol! I misread and thought you wrote that you were overhauling!but i see now you said "not about to" I had strong coffee earlier and the wife was pressing me to go shopping while reading 

I think you more than have your lows covered


----------



## audiofan1

digler84 said:


> simmer down there mongo. you are taking my statement out of context. "don't care enough" referring to people that don't care about home theater and think that listening through regular TV speakers is "really good." *in other words, people like most peoples wives that get a demo with regular TV speakers and then a top shelf AV system, and look at you and say, "sounds the same to me." *if i was badmouthing anyone that has less than what popalock has, i would be degrading myself too. simply put, that is not what i wrote, nor what i intended for those that can't decipher my "confusing" text. relax man, nobody is trying to call you names or ridicule your home theater system.


I'm a lucky chap indeed my wife told me to buy duals when I was only going to buy one  it took two years later but she was right on this one 

:kiss: Now I got the Dean Martin song in my head! sing along if you know the words 

"How lucky can one guy be!!!!!


----------



## audiofan1

*Back to the bass* 

Just finished *Into the Storm*  This bad boy rocked and has a huge tactile & jolt factor! It does a good job of convincing one of the terror of an F5 and that your own dwelling just may implode on you! My wife made the that was terrifying comment! as I pushed it up to "0" It just got louder but remained clean, this one has great level and dynamic range a for that gets a subject 5. go big on this baby bump the sub by 5db and hold on

I keep hearing about *The Maze Runner* and if its like anything that's been coming out lately, it gonna be a treat. 

My fellow bassheads it seems I was right in my prediction earlier this year! This has been a great year for bass!


----------



## Samps

I own all of the TMNT movies and they had some good bass even way back during the first movie. The cartoon is also very good for bass. whoever is in charge of that franchise likes bass and LSD. The mushroom fungus cartoon episode was classic. (I have a 4yo). 

Just watched the new planet of apes. Some decent bass but didn't see clip lights until the very end. 

We also watched the first dolphin movie with Morgan freeman and the underwater scenes sounded great.


----------



## DrMichael

The Maze Runner's sound mix was very impressive with properly placed deep bass. I streamed the movie via iTunes then purchased the blu yesterday! I would highly recommend picking it up! I saw on another thread that Target will be having it at $14.99 in a few weeks so keep your eyes open if you were thinking of picking this one up


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> Reading stuff like this pumps the sh[t out of me...can't wait to watch Ninja Turtles now!!!
> I'll be watching it in 3D also!
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> PS. It will be *loud* here!


All the reports sounding great 

Checking out for sure when back from holidays 
Only bass fix for me lately was the Black Keys show
In orlando on Weds. Kids and I got really close to stage for the show. Awesome night


----------



## digler84

audiofan1 said:


> *Back to the bass*
> 
> Just finished *Into the Storm*  This bad boy rocked and has a huge tactile & jolt factor! It does a good job of convincing one of the terror of an F5 and that your own dwelling just may implode on you! My wife made the that was terrifying comment! as I pushed it up to "0" It just got louder but remained clean, this one has great level and dynamic range a for that gets a subject 5. go big on this baby bump the sub by 5db and hold on
> 
> I keep hearing about *The Maze Runner* and if its like anything that's been coming out lately, it gonna be a treat.
> 
> My fellow bassheads it seems I was right in my prediction earlier this year! This has been a great year for bass!


i just watched into the storm last night too. my goodness...when the F5 hits it literally rumbles similar to WOTW pod scene....except for like 10 minutes straight! to me, it didn't sound super clean, but then again i think it was intended because of the mass histeria going on. it is seriously a rumble fest from beginning to end though, with the grand finale being the finest! not sure how i felt about the movie itself and the scripting, but demo worthy bass fest it is!


----------



## Hopinater

audiofan1 said:


> *Back to the bass*
> 
> Just finished *Into the Storm*  This bad boy rocked and has a huge tactile & jolt factor! It does a good job of convincing one of the terror of an F5 and that your own dwelling just may implode on you! My wife made the that was terrifying comment! as I pushed it up to "0" It just got louder but remained clean, this one has great level and dynamic range a for that gets a subject 5. go big on this baby bump the sub by 5db and hold on
> 
> I keep hearing about *The Maze Runner* and if its like anything that's been coming out lately, it gonna be a treat.
> 
> My fellow bassheads it seems I was right in my prediction earlier this year! This has been a great year for bass!





digler84 said:


> i just watched into the storm last night too. my goodness...when the F5 hits it literally rumbles similar to WOTW pod scene....except for like 10 minutes straight! to me, it didn't sound super clean, but then again i think it was intended because of the mass histeria going on. it is seriously a rumble fest from beginning to end though, with the grand finale being the finest! not sure how i felt about the movie itself and the scripting, but demo worthy bass fest it is!


Okay, now I know my next bass heavy movie to watch: Into the Storm! Thanks guys.


----------



## Vader424242

audiofan1 said:


> "How lucky can one guy be!!!!!


I know exactly what you mean. A couple of years back I had a complete idiot (yours truly) attempt to clean the mirrors on my rear projection TV... only to scratch the mirrors and remove the anti-static coating Mitsubishi used to use. When I came upstairs with a defeated look on my face, the first words out of my wife's mouth were (no, not "I told you so"... even when she did), but "c'mon, lets go TV shopping." What she sees in me is a complete mystery...


----------



## Hopinater

Vader424242 said:


> I know execly what you mean. A couple of years back I had a complete idiot (yours truly) attempt to clean the mirrors on my rear projection TV... only to scratch the mirrors and remove the anti-static coating Mistsubishi used to use. When I came upstairs with a defeated look on my face, the first words out of my wife's mouth was (no, not "I told you so"... even when she did), but "c'mon, lets go TV shopping." What she sees in me is a complete mystery...


That's a great story and you have a very cool wife.


----------



## audiofan1

Vader424242 said:


> I know execly what you mean. A couple of years back I had a complete idiot (yours truly) attempt to clean the mirrors on my rear projection TV... only to scratch the mirrors and remove the anti-static coating Mitsubishi used to use. When I came upstairs with a defeated look on my face, the first words out of my wife's mouth were (no, not "I told you so"... even when she did), but "c'mon, lets go TV shopping." What she sees in me is a complete mystery...





Hopinater said:


> That's a great story and you have a very cool wife.


Yep! she's my favorite basshead,audiophile,videophile and a more things than I can name!

Love that girl


----------



## discone

Well got to watch the latest Sin City: ADTKF and it was enjoyable for the bass as well as the rest of the audio!  Enjoyed a part with Miho as the bass was there.

IMO it was not as good as the first one but still watchable. The wife did not like the first one and really didn't care about watching this one. I thought it was funny though because she ended up watching the whole thing.


----------



## cchunter

Watched Maze Runner the other night and yea the audio is top notch. I was very impressed and not expecting it. I streamed it VUDU style so the bluray should be even more impressive.


----------



## irvin

holy crap you guys need to check out Ragnarok on Netflix (movie is spoken in Norwegian), but the bass is just crazy loud and DEEEEEEEPPPPPPP, especially when the creature appears. My ears where hurting after watching this movie. BTW I own a sealed Stereo Integrity HT-15 D4 with 500 watts Part express amp.


----------



## Fatshaft

irvin said:


> holy crap you guys need to check out Ragnarok on Netflix (movie is spoken in Norwegian), but the bass is just crazy loud and DEEEEEEEPPPPPPP, especially when the creature appears. My ears where hurting after watching this movie. BTW I own a sealed Stereo Integrity HT-15 D4 with 500 watts Part express amp.


This is what I'm talking about ! 
Now I have NO CHOICE to watch this movie just because of what you said!

You see, I don't care if it's a bad movie or not...priority no.1 for me is BASS and Lots of it.
It is a major bonus if it goes deep!
There's nothing like getting pounded by bass!

It amazes me that you got a lot of bass with 1x 15" sub...I could only imagine here if there's a ton of it.

I just downloaded a sample of the movie and it WAS DEEP!

Now gotta get it and watch it and will let you know what I thought!

Thanks so much for sharing this...I "really" appreciate it! 

Kind regards,


----------



## irvin

Trust me you won't be disappointed. I see you have SI subwoofers wow. I love their subs also the output from these subs are just brutal.


----------



## ambesolman

I watched Ragnarok the other night. Yeah, the bass was pretty good and the movie wasn't bad either.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## digler84

ok, so as tradition goes, i watched Polar express last night with the kids....first time since going with dual xv15se's. man oh man, when the train shows up in the beginning....whoa! that made a movie that was good....that much better. i really wanted to rewind it, but the kids were really into the movie. lol. great holiday boom tho!


----------



## discone

irvin said:


> holy crap you guys need to check out Ragnarok on Netflix (movie is spoken in Norwegian), but the bass is just crazy loud and DEEEEEEEPPPPPPP, especially when the creature appears. My ears where hurting after watching this movie. BTW I own a sealed Stereo Integrity HT-15 D4 with 500 watts Part express amp.


Cool! It's been added to my queue.  Did you stream it or watch the BD?


----------



## Toe

irvin said:


> holy crap you guys need to check out Ragnarok on Netflix (movie is spoken in Norwegian), but the bass is just crazy loud and DEEEEEEEPPPPPPP, especially when the creature appears. My ears where hurting after watching this movie. BTW I own a sealed Stereo Integrity HT-15 D4 with 500 watts Part express amp.


 
Thanks! This just shot to the top of my que.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Thanks! This just shot to the top of my que.



I'm just goanna stream it After watching the Halo movie via streaming and finding the bass brutal I'll give this one ago as well


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> I'm just goanna stream it After watching the Halo movie via streaming and finding the bass brutal I'll give this one ago as well


Curious to hear what you think of it!  I don't have my streaming right now or I might do the same.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

digler84 said:


> ok, so as tradition goes, i watched Polar express last night with the kids....first time since going with dual xv15se's. man oh man, when the train shows up in the beginning....whoa! that made a movie that was good....that much better. i really wanted to rewind it, but the kids were really into the movie. lol. great holiday boom tho!



haha gonna have to throw it in now...when I rewind a scene my son always yells..."Dada...stop it out!"


----------



## discone

audiofan1 said:


> I'm just goanna stream it After watching the Halo movie via streaming and finding the bass brutal I'll give this one ago as well


Cool!! Will be looking out for your post on how the bass was.


----------



## digler84

Brian Fineberg said:


> haha gonna have to throw it in now...when I rewind a scene my son always yells..."Dada...stop it out!"


----------



## Brian Fineberg

haha yup ...at least he HAS to go watch a movie with me nightly....he loves hanging with Dadda...hes my pal


----------



## digler84

that's pretty awesome. i'm the same way though. my kids LOVE watching movies with dad....and they love the rumble too. we finished watching the tornado movie (name is completely escaping me right now) and afterward my 10 yr old son said....."now THAT has some serious rumble! what an awesome movie!" lmao.

on top of that, my little girl loves sitting with me in my recliner and snuggling up to watch movies. i gotta tell you, there's no better think in the world than having your little girl cuddle up with you.  it's my favorite part of movies! and of course, the bass is second!


----------



## beastaudio

audiofan1 said:


> I'm just goanna stream it After watching the Halo movie via streaming and finding the bass brutal I'll give this one ago as well


Tell me more about this "Halo" movie?


----------



## digler84

hey, just a heads up, Amazon has TMNT for 14.99 right now. 2 disk atmos version. just picked it up myself, thought others would want to know.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

digler84 said:


> that's pretty awesome. i'm the same way though. my kids LOVE watching movies with dad....and they love the rumble too. we finished watching the tornado movie (name is completely escaping me right now) and afterward my 10 yr old son said....."now THAT has some serious rumble! what an awesome movie!" lmao.
> 
> on top of that, my little girl loves sitting with me in my recliner and snuggling up to watch movies. i gotta tell you, there's no better think in the world than having your little girl cuddle up with you.  it's my favorite part of movies! and of course, the bass is second!


My daughter is 7 mo old. So I have a few years before that. But for now I share my theater seat with my son. Even though he says I'm squishing him lmao. 

And is it bad when he puts blankets together on the floor (he tells me he made a bed for us) I really don't want to get down there cause the sound is compromised lmao) but I do anyhow cause I love him too much hahah

Isn't this all what HT is all about


----------



## Toe

digler84 said:


> hey, just a heads up, Amazon has TMNT for 14.99 right now. 2 disk atmos version. just picked it up myself, thought others would want to know.


 Tempting, but I got too hold out for a sale on the 3d version!  The 3d is supposedly fantastic.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> Tempting, but I got too hold out for a sale on the 3d version!  The 3d is supposedly fantastic.


DAMN! I read it was a terrible 3d...so i went for the 2d to save money...grrrrrr


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> DAMN! I read it was a terrible 3d...so i went for the 2d to save money...grrrrrr



Crazy! Yeah, a lot of folks are raving about the 3d here and over at bluray.com. Where did you read it was terrible? I guess the avalanche and end scenes in particular are very impressive supposedly. The 2d transfer is still great though.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

the 2d is in fact great! this is the last time i dont splurge for the 3d...i ALWAYS get the 3d version...(this is the second time burnt...same happened with transformers 4...i wont make the same mistake again)

from Bluray.com reviewers:

The 3D presentation never finds much of a truly deep, tangible extra dimension, showing some fair depth in overhead cityscapes, lengthy sewer tunnels, and a high-rise rooftop. General depth isn't extraordinary by any means, and the picture rarely appears significantly more defined in terms of character and object volume. There are some scattered examples of objects appearing to extend beyond the screen's confines, particularly during fight sequences when debris and, in one battle midway through the movie, tranquilizer darts are knocked around and seem to jump out at the viewer. Otherwise, it's a fairly run-of-the-mill 3D effort with little pop and not a significant depth of field.


----------



## Fatshaft

OK,

I just started watching "Ragnarok" on Bluray:
DTS MA - 5.1 - 3883 Kbps - 48.0 KHz / 24 bits

Just pressed pause after 31 seconds and just had to come here and post this:
Withing the first 30 seconds you can feel this will be a bass monster!!!!!!!! 
@irvin. Thank you soo much for sharing this title...
Now gotta go watch the movie !


----------



## Scott Simonian

Brian Fineberg said:


> DAMN! I read it was a terrible 3d...so i went for the 2d to save money...grrrrrr


This is why I always buy the 3D version if there is one available. Saves me from having to buy a movie more than once.

Lol and I still don't even own any displays that can do 3D but when I do I'll have quite the library to test out.


----------



## audiofan1

beastaudio said:


> Tell me more about this "Halo" movie?


Here's a trailer, if you have Netflix its available for streaming,Bass is a solid 4 for sure


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Scott Simonian said:


> This is why I always buy the 3D version if there is one available. Saves me from having to buy a movie more than once.
> 
> Lol and I still don't even own any displays that can do 3D but when I do I'll have quite the library to test out.


I ALWAYS do but this time i didnt...soo pissed


----------



## coolcat4843

Can someone post the spectrum graph of Total Recall (2012)?
Seemed to be a lot of bass in that flick.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....y-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/?p=567


----------



## wth718

digler84 said:


> i just watched into the storm last night too. my goodness...when the F5 hits it literally rumbles similar to WOTW pod scene....except for like 10 minutes straight! to me, it didn't sound super clean, but then again i think it was intended because of the mass histeria going on. it is seriously a rumble fest from beginning to end though, with the grand finale being the finest! not sure how i felt about the movie itself and the scripting, but demo worthy bass fest it is!


Let's slow down there! This is certainly not on the level of the WOTW pod scene. Not with 23 Hz extension. 

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/321-into-the-storm-discussion-poll/


----------



## irvin

Fatshaft said:


> OK,
> 
> I just started watching "Ragnarok" on Bluray:
> DTS MA - 5.1 - 3883 Kbps - 48.0 KHz / 24 bits
> 
> Just pressed pause after 31 seconds and just had to come here and post this:
> Withing the first 30 seconds you can feel this will be a bass monster!!!!!!!!
> @irvin. Thank you soo much for sharing this title...
> Now gotta go watch the movie !



No problem buddy, I actually watched it on Netflix Dolby Plus. DTS MA may sound even better. Let me know what you think about the rest of the movie.


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> haha gonna have to throw it in now...when I rewind a scene my son always yells..."Dada...stop it out!"


----------



## Fatshaft

irvin said:


> No problem buddy, I actually watched it on Netflix Dolby Plus. DTS MA may sound even better. Let me know what you think about the rest of the movie.


Man, had some family come over and had to stop watching around the 52min mark 
Will not be able to watch the rest till after Christmas.

I think it was going to start rumbling soon though.
My apology in advance


----------



## teckademic

Brian Fineberg said:


> the 2d is in fact great! this is the last time i dont splurge for the 3d...i ALWAYS get the 3d version...(this is the second time burnt...same happened with transformers 4...i wont make the same mistake again)
> 
> from Bluray.com reviewers:
> 
> The 3D presentation never finds much of a truly deep, tangible extra dimension, showing some fair depth in overhead cityscapes, lengthy sewer tunnels, and a high-rise rooftop. General depth isn't extraordinary by any means, and the picture rarely appears significantly more defined in terms of character and object volume. There are some scattered examples of objects appearing to extend beyond the screen's confines, particularly during fight sequences when debris and, in one battle midway through the movie, tranquilizer darts are knocked around and seem to jump out at the viewer. Otherwise, it's a fairly run-of-the-mill 3D effort with little pop and not a significant depth of field.


I read the same review and was going to skip the 3d version as well, but it was getting good reviews over in the 3d section here and decided to go for it anyway and sure enough, glad I did. That review from bluray.com was completely wrong, but more importantly, if you haven't yet, please double dip and get the 3d version of Transformers 4, possibly the best 3d ever made and definitely worth it over TMNT.


----------



## Toe

teckademic said:


> I read the same review and was going to skip the 3d version as well, but it was getting good reviews over in the 3d section here and decided to go for it anyway and sure enough, glad I did. That review from bluray.com was completely wrong, but more importantly, if you haven't yet, please double dip and get the 3d version of Transformers 4, possibly the best 3d ever made and definitely worth it over TMNT.


This is why I will never say a 3d review is wrong as what makes good 3d seems to depend on who you ask. For example, I thought the 3d on Transf 4 was decent, but certainly not reference or one of my favorites. Not too mention the schizophrenic aspect ratio jumping was horrible IMO. I really don't have a preference between the 2d and 3d on Transf 4.


----------



## teckademic

Toe said:


> This is why I will never say a 3d review is wrong as what makes good 3d seems to depend on who you ask. For example, I thought the 3d on Transf 4 was decent, but certainly not reference or one of my favorites. Not too mention the schizophrenic aspect ratio jumping was horrible IMO. I really don't have a preference between the 2d and 3d on Transf 4.


Well that's the first time I've ever heard anyone reference T4 as decent, but you do have a point though. Some consider 3d to be well done when there are a lot pop out effects and gimmicks where another finds depth within the movie to be immersive without the gimmicks. For me, T4, aside from the constant aspect ratio switch, has it all, clarity, color, depth and pop out scenes.


----------



## Toe

teckademic said:


> Well that's the first time I've ever heard anyone reference T4 as decent, but you do have a point though. Some consider 3d to be well done when there are a lot pop out effects and gimmicks where another finds depth within the movie to be immersive without the gimmicks. For me, T4, aside from the constant aspect ratio switch, has it all, clarity, color, depth and pop out scenes.


Pop out has nothing to do with my opinion of the 3d on T4 which was one of the better parts of that disc IMO. I thought the depth was conservative a good chunk of the time for my tastes which is my main complaint. Pacific Rim for example is one of my favorite 3d transfers and there is extremely little, if any pop out in that movie, but it has STRONG and consistent depth throughout. Just my opinion though and I know I am in the minority on this one, but that is my whole point. That bluray.com reviewer is also in the vast minority with his opinion on TMNT 3d, but I would not say he is wrong, but rather he just had a different perspective for whatever reason. 3d really is very subjective it seems as far as what's good.


----------



## Bassment

the beginning scene in T4 where there are dinosaurs getting hit by the bomb thing was the best 3D scene I've ever seen. Such good depth


----------



## DrMichael

Family needs one more gift idea for me...please recommend a bluray for me that would be in stores. I own a ton of movies (mostly new) and own the new bass beasts. Thanks yall and merry christmas!


----------



## digler84

wth718 said:


> Let's slow down there! This is certainly not on the level of the WOTW pod scene. Not with 23 Hz extension.
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/321-into-the-storm-discussion-poll/


i guess i wasn't directly comparing the two as far as extension. i was comparing them in the fact that they both have strong rumble in the room. the type where you feel it in your chair...except that into the storm lasted for like 10 minutes straight. not to mention, i don't get too caught up in single digit extension numbers myself. my system isn't capable of it, and i'm not go drop $5k+ to get usable variations of it. dual xv15's rattles my windows and walls plenty for now.


----------



## mogrub

digler84 said:


> ok, so as tradition goes, i watched Polar express last night with the kids....first time since going with dual xv15se's. man oh man, when the train shows up in the beginning....whoa! that made a movie that was good....that much better. i really wanted to rewind it, but the kids were really into the movie. lol. great holiday boom tho!


Been so busy I missed these Polar Express posts. By coincidence, last night we fired PE up. Must have been the first time I'd ever watched it on a dedicated AV system, because I was shocked -- when that train rolls into town, it was bass heaven. Whenever I've seen it before, it was under conditions where the LFE didn't show.

So today I came in here to tell everyone what a hidden bass gem Polar Express is. But I thread searched first, and found out that while it's a gem, it sure ain't hidden. 

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all you Bass Heads, and your families ... and your subwoofers too.


----------



## digler84

i was the same way...i think i have only seen it on a TV without the AV system. usually at the parents or grandparents house while visiting. the kids love the movie though, so i bought it on Blu last year. i was pleasantly surprised by the train...so much so that i had to rewind it. luckily, my kids enjoyed it just as much and thought it was pretty awesome.


----------



## coolcat4843

Brian Fineberg said:


> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....y-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/?p=567


Thanks!

Total Recall (2012) was indeed a bass fest.
A full bandwidth track, with extension down to 3Hz.
That shootout inside the Rekall station, should be on the next Blu-ray bass demo disk.


----------



## carp

I watched Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles with the kids last night. I had read that at least the bass was impressive, but I didn't like it at all. It had that kind of bass that either sounds boomy if you turn it up and too weak if you turn it down. 

The movie did have an impression on our 6 year old daughter, I saw this in her room this morning:


----------



## pitviper33

digler84 said:


> i don't get too caught up in single digit extension numbers myself. my system isn't capable of it, and i'm not go drop $5k+ to get usable variations of it.


There's definitely nothing wrong with choosing not to chase the low end. Nothing wrong with that at all. But I hate seeing the idea that it must be expensive to do so get repeated. People see posts like those, assume that it's true, and then never even bother experiencing it to decide for themselves whether to try for it.
It doesn't have to be expensive; it just takes a little effort. My previous system was flat to the single digits frequencies, and the total cost was in the 3 digits.


----------



## mogrub

carp said:


> I watched Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles ... the movie did have an impression on our 6 year old daughter, I saw this in her room this morning: [TMNT drawing]


Nice work! Budding artist. And agreed on the movie.

It's a mystery, but at our house, somehow the indelible markers always find the white board.


----------



## wth718

digler84 said:


> i guess i wasn't directly comparing the two as far as extension. i was comparing them in the fact that they both have strong rumble in the room. the type where you feel it in your chair...except that into the storm lasted for like 10 minutes straight. not to mention, i don't get too caught up in single digit extension numbers myself. my system isn't capable of it, and i'm not go drop $5k+ to get usable variations of it. dual xv15's rattles my windows and walls plenty for now.


I hear you. You're good with the system you have. I just think it needs to be pointed out that this flick isn't in the same league as WOTW. Not even close. Seems like 80% of those comparisons on this thread are by people who don't have the ability to truly experience what WOTW or TIH have to offer or haven't watched either in so long they've forgotten. Lol.

And single digit playback doesn't require anywhere near 5K if your room isn't ginormous. But I respect what you're saying.


----------



## Bassment

I did not find anything special with the TMNT bass, and I did not like the movie at all.


----------



## kick ass sub

The Maze Runner also was a nice bass fest. Pretty good movie too.


----------



## Toe

Got Jack Ryan Shadow Recruit from NF today......bass any good in this?


----------



## tvuong

^^ Had some really good bass moments. A good movie also that I really enjoyed.


----------



## discone

Had the Christmas Eve dinner with family over last night. Put *Ratatouille* on for the kids. When the lighting struck it got everyones attention in the kitchen. Since it was raining last night They all thought it was lighting and thundering outside since the floor was rumbling. 


Put in The November Man today and it is pretty good with the surround and the bass. Some weight to some guns and couple of sweeps.


----------



## ShakinTiles

I always enjoy the Sherlock Holmes movies with Robert Downey jr. Bass always dips fairly deep during the fight scenes. 

Merry Christmas í ½í±¼


----------



## Cryptic1911

I watched The Maze Runner today.. glad I saw you guys talking about it! It had some nice bass scenes


----------



## audiofan1

discone said:


> Had the Christmas Eve dinner with family over last night. Put *Ratatouille* on for the kids. When the lighting struck it got everyones attention in the kitchen. Since it was raining last night They all thought it was lighting and thundering outside since the floor was rumbling.
> 
> 
> Put in The November Man today and it is pretty good with the surround and the bass. Some weight to some guns and couple of sweeps.


Yes! I made a post on Ratatouille a few weeks back, it screams reference beyond a doubt, did you happen to select the LPCM track? I also have the November Man on hand from Netflix and thanks for the heads up


----------



## SimonNo10

Has anyone measured Guardians of the Galaxy at the start when the ship lights appear above the boy? Running 2 Seatons submersives HP+ and it really packs a punch sounds very impressive.


----------



## saprano

discone said:


> Had the Christmas Eve dinner with family over last night. Put *Ratatouille* on for the kids. When the lighting struck it got everyones attention in the kitchen. Since it was raining last night They all thought it was lighting and thundering outside since the floor was rumbling.
> 
> 
> Put in The November Man today and it is pretty good with the surround and the bass. Some weight to some guns and couple of sweeps.


 Yeah the bass is well done in that movie. The shotgun blast is another one.


----------



## discone

audiofan1 said:


> Yes! I made a post on Ratatouille a few weeks back, it screams reference beyond a doubt, did you happen to select the LPCM track? I also have the November Man on hand from Netflix and thanks for the heads up


Yes I played the uncompressed track and was smiling all the way!! 

YW on the heads up! Crank it up and enjoy.


----------



## discone

saprano said:


> Yeah the bass is well done in that movie. The shotgun blast is another one.


Yes the blast was another good one. 

I did not expect this film to have good bass as there was not much talk here yet. All in all it was done pretty good except for a couple of explosions where it missed IMO.


----------



## Torqdog

I've had the "Rat" movie for years. Bought it mainly because there was a lot of discussion in one of the OPPO forums about using that movie for dialing in your display. Beyond that, it's also a great movie soundtrack.
You can read about the dialing in of the display here;

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...o-bdp-93-owner-s-thread-189.html#post19915778


----------



## saprano

Torqdog said:


> I've had the "Rat" movie for years. Bought it mainly because there was a lot of discussion in one of the OPPO forums about using that movie for dialing in your display. Beyond that, it's also a great movie soundtrack.
> You can read about the dialing in of the display here;
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/149-b...o-bdp-93-owner-s-thread-189.html#post19915778


 This is great.


----------



## nb67

SimonNo10 said:


> Has anyone measured Guardians of the Galaxy at the start when the ship lights appear above the boy? Running 2 Seatons submersives HP+ and it really packs a punch sounds very impressive.


Yep, that made me jump out of my seat. Keep an eye on the new demo disk edlittle is creating in the home theater thread. That world war z grenade scene, I still think has some of the heaviest hitting bass I have yet heard.


----------



## SimonNo10

nb67 said:


> Yep, that made me jump out of my seat. Keep an eye on the new demo disk lemonslush is creating in the home theater thread. That world war z grenade scene, I still think has some of the heaviest hitting bass I have yet heard.


Yeah love that scene. Thanks for heads up on the demo disc.


----------



## basshead81

Expendables 3 is a all out bass fest! 4.5 star


----------



## saprano

Need more charts in this thread.


----------



## QuiGonJosh

basshead81 said:


> Expendables 3 is a all out bass fest! 4.5 star


I have to disagree. My F12's didn't seem to get much of a workout and the track as a whole was kind of a letdown for me. It seemed kind of lifeless.


----------



## V.X.Donique

QuiGonJosh said:


> I have to disagree. My F12's didn't seem to get much of a workout and the track as a whole was kind of a letdown for me. It seemed kind of lifeless.


Too bad, because the data states otherwise.

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/324-the-expendables-3-discussion-and-poll/

Expendables 3:

Level - 4 Stars (110.46dB composite)
Extension - 5 Stars (1Hz)
Dynamics - 5 Stars (29.03dB)


----------



## Brian Fineberg

V.X.Donique said:


> Too bad, because the data states otherwise.


Lmao. BOOM!


----------



## Cryptic1911

V.X.Donique said:


> Too bad, because the data states otherwise.


Sometimes I wonder how other people's systems are setup.. There seems to be quite the divide on bass in this forum. E3 had some house rattling scenes on my system


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Cryptic1911 said:


> Sometimes I wonder how other people's systems are setup.. There seems to be quite the divide on bass in this forum. E3 had some house rattling scenes on my system


I agree. I can't fathom how anyone would think this movie had no bass lol.


----------



## V.X.Donique

A properly calibrated system for whatever room it resides in is the first step. If you can not achieve reference @ the MLP(main listening position), then it's time re-think your system's capabilities.


----------



## Bassment

Brian Fineberg said:


> I agree. I can't fathom how anyone would think this movie had no bass lol.


It's because the person saying it didn't hit hard has F12's, which roll off around 25-30 hz. A lot of the "weight" of expendables bass is 20 hz, which most large subs can do well, and is one of the most obvious bass frequencies as it shakes a lot and you can hear it.


----------



## whatupdet

Quote:
Originally Posted by *digler84*  
_i guess i wasn't directly comparing the two as far as extension. i was comparing them in the fact that they both have strong rumble in the room. the type where you feel it in your chair...except that into the storm lasted for like 10 minutes straight. not to mention, i don't get too caught up in single digit extension numbers myself. my system isn't capable of it, and i'm not go drop $5k+ to get usable variations of it. dual xv15's rattles my windows and walls plenty for now. _ 



wth718 said:


> I hear you. You're good with the system you have. I just think it needs to be pointed out that this flick isn't in the same league as WOTW. Not even close. Seems like 80% of those comparisons on this thread are by people who don't have the ability to truly experience what WOTW or TIH have to offer or haven't watched either in so long they've forgotten.


I'm going to re-watch WOTW to compare but I remember watching the first 30 minutes a few weeks back and the pod scene was intense but overall I found Into the Storm to have more bass or at the very least longer & more extended bass scenes as several of the tornado scenes were quite long and my walls were rumbling the whole time, not to mention I enjoyed Into the Storm versus WOTW which started off great but began to drag and had a horrible ending.


----------



## TomC1315

"The Golden Compass" with Nicole Kidman & Daniel Craig ... an adventure/fantasy/family type movie. My wife and I watched to this evening ... it would be good for kids of all ages (nothing great, but good). My wife enjoyed it.

Visually interesting, and not just for Nicole Kidman  Good scenery and computer graphics.

And most importantly, it gave my SVS PC13ultra a great workout !!! Engines rumbling, bears growling, and a few decent explosions.

I wasn't expecting so much LFE, but within the first 15 min. or so, I could tell that the audio people meant business, LFE-wise


----------



## Cryptic1911

Bassment said:


> It's because the person saying it didn't hit hard has F12's, which roll off around 25-30 hz. A lot of the "weight" of expendables bass is 20 hz, which most large subs can do well, and is one of the most obvious bass frequencies as it shakes a lot and you can hear it.


Ah, good point.. I forget that some of us don't overkill things lol


----------



## QuiGonJosh

Bassment said:


> It's because the person saying it didn't hit hard has F12's, which roll off around 25-30 hz. A lot of the "weight" of expendables bass is 20 hz, which most large subs can do well, and is one of the most obvious bass frequencies as it shakes a lot and you can hear it.


War of the Worlds, which hits way below 20hz, shakes my whole damn house. Expendables 3...not so much. I measured them and my F12's roll off at about 22-23hz, btw.



V.X.Donique said:


> Too bad, because the data states otherwise.


I'll take what I'm hearing over your data, because ultimately that's what is most important.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

QuiGonJosh said:


> War of the Worlds, which hits way below 20hz, shakes my whole damn house. Expendables 3...not so much. I measured them and my F12's roll off at about 22-23hz, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take what I'm hearing over your data, because ultimately that's what is most important.


That's because along with the below 20 in WotW it is bloated with 30+ which sounds good to you. 

Expendable digs deep and lots of it stronger content is below what your sub is capable of

That's like saying....my Prius is faster than a porche despite what the data says. Cause it sure feels like I'm going fast!


----------



## V.X.Donique

QuiGonJosh said:


> War of the Worlds, which hits way below 20hz, shakes my whole damn house. Expendables 3...not so much. I measured them and my F12's roll off at about 22-23hz, btw.
> 
> I'll take what I'm hearing over your data, because ultimately that's what is most important.


Fair enough, but remember, my post from data-bass was to *help* you in regards to what you should be getting out of your system. I wouldn't rely on my laptop speakers to reproduce what's on that disc, but that's because I know what they're capable of. Not only does your subs have roll-off but everything in your equipment chain does so as well. Good luck


----------



## QuiGonJosh

Considering human hearing can't really distinguish frequencies below 20hz, subwoofers that can go below 20hz are mostly irrelevant. So my argument is - Expendables 3 has weak bass because it's too low for the human ear to distinguish, so it's poor mixing if you ask me. There's no point in including an element like that in an audio track if you can't hear it, regardless of whether your equipment can reproduce it. It's like using a pen with invisible ink to write a letter that you can only see under certain circumstances. I'm happy that your charts show that it's there, but it still sounds poor. Overall, I thought the track sounded weak too.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

QuiGonJosh said:


> Considering human hearing can't really distinguish frequencies below 20hz, subwoofers that can go below 20hz are mostly irrelevant. So my argument is - Expendables 3 has weak bass because it's too low for the human ear to distinguish, so it's poor mixing if you ask me. There's no point in including an element like that in an audio track if you can't hear it, regardless of whether your equipment can reproduce it. It's like using a pen with invisible ink to write a letter that you can only see under certain circumstances. I'm happy that your charts show that it's there, but it still sounds poor. Overall, I thought the track sounded weak too.


You have no clue about lfe if this is your thought process.

You'd be better off with a htib


----------



## mlah384

QuiGonJosh said:


> Considering human hearing can't really distinguish frequencies below 20hz, subwoofers that can go below 20hz are mostly irrelevant. So my argument is - Expendables 3 has weak bass because it's too low for the human ear to distinguish, so it's poor mixing if you ask me. There's no point in including an element like that in an audio track if you can't hear it, regardless of whether your equipment can reproduce it. It's like using a pen with invisible ink to write a letter that you can only see under certain circumstances. I'm happy that your charts show that it's there, but it still sounds poor. Overall, I thought the track sounded weak too.


Oh, you hear it... You hear your house rumbling and you definitely feel it! If you are not experiencing 20hz and lower, you're missing out big time! My favorite is 15-20hz, what an experience!


----------



## Mongo171

In nature (not just movie mixes), events do occur below 20Hz. Earthquakes wouldn't be so bad if nothing shook. Bombs wouldn't be as bad if it didn't blow nothing up. Same with grenades. Same with jet engines.

You CAN make an argument for SciFi movies. Who the hell knows what noise a spaceship makes going into warp. Or what a phaser really sounds like.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

A door slamming or even closing is much lower than 20hz


----------



## V.X.Donique

I'm a scientist (Neuroscience to be exact) and I understand where QuiGonJosh is coming from. He relies on subjectivity over objectivity when it comes to LFE. Completely understandable. This is just a hobby and people are entitled to their opinion. We've all been there at some point.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

V.X.Donique said:


> I'm a scientist (Neuroscience to be exact) and I understand where QuiGonJosh is coming from. He relies on subjectivity over objectivity when it comes to LFE. Completely understandable. This is just a hobby and people are entitled to their opinion. We've all been there at some point.


I understand. But he is stating the need for under 20hz as useless and unneeded as fact and not his opinion


----------



## ambesolman

I saw Hobbit 3 in HFR last night. We decided to try a newer theater AMC at Galleria Mall) and were pleasantly surprised. It was small, only 8 rows of 7 seats and JBL speakers. The seats were the best of any theater I've ever been in as they were power recliners. The sound was fantastic, even the bass as was the picture (once you get used to the initial weird soap opera effect of HFR). Here's hoping the BR sounds as good!


































Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## audiofan1

*Ragnarok* did have the very generous bass reported! What was even better ,it was streamed from Netflix ( no apparent filtering) which is making it great for these movies with bass that come up sometimes, that one may or may not feel like waiting on bluray or actually buying it , to give it a spin (or stream)


----------



## raynist

QuiGonJosh said:


> I feel plenty with my dual F12's. Anything more is entirely unnecessary. If I wanted to feel things anymore than I already do, I would install those ridiculous Buttkicker things in my seats.


Actually you don't feel plenty with your subs because you said Expendables 3 wasn't any good for deep bass while it is actually a beast of a movie.

If you are satisfied with what you have or can afford then that is great and no need to spend more. Once you hear a reference capable system hitting in the low teens or below you will see/hear/feel what you are missing.


----------



## Torqdog

Finally had a chance to Spin "The Maze Runner" last night. Pretty much agree with what everyone has mentioned thus far. The only thing I'll add is that in my theater, I can't ever remember hearing the surrounds used to the extent that they are in this movie. I truly felt like I was in the center of the Glade and all the creaking and moaning of the maze as it shifted was extraordinary.

The bass complimented everything quite well and was clean and dug down pretty low.

Definitely has a place at the table when it comes to reference discs.


----------



## raynist

Torqdog said:


> Finally had a chance to Spin "The Maze Runner" last night. Pretty much agree with what everyone has mentioned thus far. The only thing I'll add is that in my theater, I can't ever remember hearing the surrounds used to the extent that they are in this movie. I truly felt like I was in the center of the Glade and all the creaking and moaning of the maze as it shifted was extraordinary.
> 
> The bass complimented everything quite well and was clean and dug down pretty low.
> 
> Definitely has a place at the table when it comes to reference discs.


I agree!

This is the first movie I have watched since upgrading to 7.1 that I really thought the rear speakers added to the experience.


----------



## dlbeck

+2. I have watched this movie a couple times just for the surround experience.


----------



## audiofan1

You guys consider The Maze Runner a good buy?


----------



## Torqdog

Audiofan, that all depends on your perspective towards whether a movie is worthy of a purchase or not. I personally felt the soundtrack was well worth the price and it comes with a decent movie too. My "action adventure" Nephews are visiting right now and they both said they really liked both the story and soundtrack. One of them had read the book too. They are ages 13 and 16.


----------



## kendog

QuiGonJosh said:


> Considering human hearing can't really distinguish frequencies below 20hz, subwoofers that can go below 20hz are mostly irrelevant. So my argument is - Expendables 3 has weak bass because it's too low for the human ear to distinguish, so it's poor mixing if you ask me. There's no point in including an element like that in an audio track if you can't hear it, regardless of whether your equipment can reproduce it. It's like using a pen with invisible ink to write a letter that you can only see under certain circumstances. I'm happy that your charts show that it's there, but it still sounds poor. Overall, I thought the track sounded weak too.


Have you ever heard a helicopter flying near by?
Or an explosion, or a building collapse?
The feeling in the types of events is why I wanted my subs to go below 20hz. It feels a lot more realistic and draws you into the movie. 

You seem unwilling to hear differing opinions from members on this forum when you say "below 20hz are mostly irrelevant"


----------



## Fatshaft

QuiGonJosh said:


> I feel plenty with my dual F12's. Anything more is entirely unnecessary.


Wow....and all this time I thought I had some pretty decent bass in my house.  
Thanks soo much for educating us on your professional knowledge. 
God, I feel so stupid! 

I've already put all my subs for sale (entirely unnecessary to have) and placed an order for 2x F12's. 
I'm thinking that it's enough cause I have a smallish room...
Man I can't wait to watch some of the 5 star movies on the list. 

I can't believe how "ignorant" I've been all this time. God, I feel soo stupid!
God, I love this place. You can learn so much here.

Many thanks for setting me straight...can't wait for the new earth shattering experience I'll have with 2x F12 subs! :kiss:


----------



## V.X.Donique

Brian Fineberg said:


> I understand. But he is stating the need for under 20hz as useless and unneeded as fact and not his opinion


Yes, "IMHO" probably should've been added to that.


@Fatshaft....you ain't right.....:devil:


----------



## Mongo171

This IS "The New Master List of BASS in Movies" thread.

Maybe he needs to visit "The New List of Movies that Sound Good On TV Speakers" thread.


----------



## Cryptic1911

It's unfortunate that this took a left turn into a bit of a pissing contest, but I think that the point here is that sometimes us guys with the multiple 18" subs and thousands of watts of amplification overlook the fact that not everyone has a system that can reproduce a bass track to it's original depths, so it can be a bit of a letdown when we talk about how good it was. Not that there's anything wrong with not having a system like that, but I guess we should all take the equipment that people have into consideration when arguing about how good a bass track was, or wasn't


----------



## Torqdog

Cryptic1911 said:


> It's unfortunate that this took a left turn into a bit of a pissing contest, but I think that the point here is that sometimes us guys with the multiple 18" subs and thousands of watts of amplification overlook the fact that not everyone has a system that can reproduce a bass track to it's original depths, so it can be a bit of a letdown when we talk about how good it was. Not that there's anything wrong with not having a system like that,* but I guess we should all take the equipment that people have into consideration when arguing about how good a bass track was, or wasn't*


True that but that also goes both ways.


----------



## Cryptic1911

notice I said "all"


----------



## audiofan1

Ehh! boy! 


Just leave ones system be! That's until one comes looking to go further down the hole to which they may start a dedicated thread or visit the DIY or any of the many other sub forums, till then ! Let's not fill the thread with reeducation and who's got sub creds and such, its just a waste of time and cyber space


----------



## wth718

whatupdet said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digler84*
> _i guess i wasn't directly comparing the two as far as extension. i was comparing them in the fact that they both have strong rumble in the room. the type where you feel it in your chair...except that into the storm lasted for like 10 minutes straight. not to mention, i don't get too caught up in single digit extension numbers myself. my system isn't capable of it, and i'm not go drop $5k+ to get usable variations of it. dual xv15's rattles my windows and walls plenty for now. _
> 
> 
> I'm going to re-watch WOTW to compare but I remember watching the first 30 minutes a few weeks back and the pod scene was intense but overall I found Into the Storm to have more bass or at the very least longer & more extended bass scenes as several of the tornado scenes were quite long and my walls were rumbling the whole time, not to mention I enjoyed Into the Storm versus WOTW which started off great but began to drag and had a horrible ending.


what subs do you have? Because there is a TON more content in WOTW than Into The Storm. It really isn't close. But if your system only plays to where ITS has content and you just don't know all that you're missing from WOTW, then I can imagine you thinking they're comparable. They're really not.


----------



## Toe

wth718 said:


> what subs do you have? Because there is a TON more content in WOTW than Into The Storm. It really isn't close. But if your system only plays to where ITS has content and you just don't know all that you're missing from WOTW, then I can imagine you thinking they're comparable. They're really not.


I think he meant actual run time with bass in which case ITS would win. Of course WOTW wins for extension.


----------



## whatupdet

wth718 said:


> what subs do you have? Because there is a TON more content in WOTW than Into The Storm. It really isn't close. But if your system only plays to where ITS has content and you just don't know all that you're missing from WOTW, then I can imagine you thinking they're comparable. They're really not.


I've got a SVS PB12-NSD which from what I read before I bought it was good to 20Hz before it starts to drop off and that 18Hz was possible depending on the room. The room I use it is about 1,500 cubic feet which is rather small but it's hard to decipher which movies here are going to be good for my system and which are going to seem empty because my sub can't play those lower frequencies.

Will the gain and/or volume I listen to movies have an effect on the bass I hear? I watch movies at varying levels though typically from -12 to -18, in rase cases I will listen at -7 to -10.



Toe said:


> I think he meant actual run time with bass in which case ITS would win. Of course WOTW wins for extension.


Yes I meant run time not extension.


----------



## wth718

whatupdet said:


> I've got a SVS PB12-NSD which from what I read before I bought it was good to 20Hz before it starts to drop off and that 18Hz was possible depending on the room. The room I use it is about 1,500 cubic feet which is rather small but it's hard to decipher which movies here are going to be good for my system and which are going to seem empty because my sub can't play those lower frequencies.
> 
> Will the gain and/or volume I listen to movies have an effect on the bass I hear? I watch movies at varying levels though typically from -12 to -18, in rase cases I will listen at -7 to -10.


I used to run the PB10-NSD and have a similarly sized room. so have a pretty good idea what your system is capable of. Lots of factors come into play when you don't have full-bandwidth capability and trying to determine what will sound good in your room. I remember hearing about how great the F-ing Irene scene from Black Hawk Down was, and when I had the SVS I just didn't understand it. Now that I am pretty close to full-bandwidth, I do. 

If there's lots of content below the tuning frequency of your sub, you will simply not experience it.

Here's ITS vs WOTW


----------



## Brian Fineberg

No comparison between the two


----------



## wyattroa

I don't know about anyone else, But when the dual UXL 18's get fired up, it puts a smile on my face every time. My wife told me the one day I was watching a movie, you do know the patio outside is shaking right? Yes, Yes I do..lol


----------



## beastaudio

Torqdog said:


> Finally had a chance to Spin "The Maze Runner" last night. Pretty much agree with what everyone has mentioned thus far. The only thing I'll add is that in my theater, I can't ever remember hearing the surrounds used to the extent that they are in this movie. I truly felt like I was in the center of the Glade and all the creaking and moaning of the maze as it shifted was extraordinary.
> 
> The bass complimented everything quite well and was clean and dug down pretty low.
> 
> Definitely has a place at the table when it comes to reference discs.





audiofan1 said:


> You guys consider The Maze Runner a good buy?


I will definitely say it is worth the purchase. I was slightly pissed at the end of the movie though that I couldn't immediately slide the second and 3rd installments in right after one another. I actually really enjoyed this storyline and the soundtrack was absolutely SUPERB.


----------



## Hopinater

beastaudio said:


> I will definitely say it is worth the purchase. I was slightly pissed at the end of the movie though that I couldn't immediately slide the second and 3rd installments in right after one another. I actually really enjoyed this storyline and the soundtrack was absolutely SUPERB.


I find this talk on how good the bass was in the Maze Runner interesting because when I saw it in the theatre I walked out a little disappointed with the bass so I wrote it off as a great LFE movie. 

Now with all these reports stating that it has great bass I'm beginning to think that perhaps the theatre's was lacking in it's bass presentation. This shouldn't surprise me because I like the audio in my HT a lot better than the local theater's.

Looks like it's time to bring the Maze Runner home for a spin.


----------



## beastaudio

Hopinater said:


> I find this talk on how good the bass was in the Maze Runner interesting because when I saw it in the theatre I walked out a little disappointed with the bass so I wrote it off as a great LFE movie.
> 
> Now with all these reports stating that it has great bass I'm beginning to think that perhaps the theatre's was lacking in it's bass presentation. This shouldn't surprise me because I like the audio in my HT a lot better than the local theater's.
> 
> Looks like it's time to bring the Maze Runner home for a spin.


Well, from a bass perspective it wasn't too shabby, but the overall soundtrack and use of surrounds was absolutely fantastic. I guess I should have been more detailed.


----------



## Hopinater

beastaudio said:


> Well, from a bass perspective it wasn't too shabby, but the overall soundtrack and use of surrounds was absolutely fantastic. I guess I should have been more detailed.


That I did notice in the theater, the audio seemed decent. I'm sure in my setup I will find your assessments to be true. I'm looking forward to hearing it in my HT.


----------



## saprano

So no more charts? Or did everyone go to databass? I miss all the charts that use to be posted. That one guy use to be so active years ago. JBL was his name i think. Not only did he post charts everyday, he posted the re directed bass from all channels. I didn't even know what that was until he explained it to me. This thread is not the same anymore.


----------



## wronganswer

I just finished The Maze Runner and the bass was intense.


----------



## basshead81

Yep Maze Runner was great all around...Not quite Oblivion but pretty good...definitely one to add to the collection.


----------



## Flageborg

saprano said:


> So no more charts? Or did everyone go to databass? I miss all the charts that use to be posted.


Hang on....databass?

Working with Transformers - Age of Extinction now....which chapter you choose for bass?


----------



## Flageborg

A strong 2....weak 3 - at most

Tranformers - Age of Extinction - Chapter 21


----------



## beastaudio

Flageborg said:


> Hang on....databass?


http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/


----------



## digler84

Flageborg said:


> A strong 2....weak 3 - at most
> 
> Tranformers - Age of Extinction - Chapter 21


chapter 21 certainly wasn't the only area of monster bass in this one. and a strong 2, weak 3? i don't know that i agree with that.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Didn't get to watch tonight due to date night. But heard THE EQUALIZER is unfiltered!

Can't wait for tomorrow night to give it a spin  heard its a great movie too


----------



## tvuong

^^ I really enjoyed the movie. There was not a lot of bass in it.


----------



## saprano

Flageborg said:


> Hang on....databass?
> 
> Working with Transformers - Age of Extinction now....which chapter you choose for bass?


 It's a forum that does charts like here. I didn't watch my bluray yet so i don't know what scenes are good.


Flageborg said:


> A strong 2....weak 3 - at most
> 
> Tranformers - Age of Extinction - Chapter 21


 That doesn't look weak to me. Some strong mid frequencies and it extends pretty nicely down low. Thanks for the chart.


----------



## AllenA07

I know it's an older movie, but I watched Oblivion this afternoon. That was an amazing experience and was a good example of why I love this hobby.


----------



## Bassment

tvuong said:


> ^^ I really enjoyed the movie. There was not a lot of bass in it.


there's a fair amount, and what's there is really well done. Sure it's not like into the storm or army of Frankenstein where the entire movie is just rumbling.


----------



## Trigen

Can any one with "The Grudge 3" (US movie) blu ray test out a few time codes:

6m-7m
19m-20m
36m-37m
1h2m-1h3m30sec
1h9m-1h10m
1h16m-1h17m

Obviously the bass is transient within these time codes and the movie is not a bass movie.

Thanks in advance.

PS This is what I get at around 6m30


----------



## wyattroa

Damn....Earth to Echo..I did not expect that...AVR ws set to -15db and sub trim set at 0. Crazy and brutal at the end of the movie. I thought my house was going to implode..Glad my wife wasn't home to experience that. I am now going to go check my house for structural damage.
Robert


----------



## mogrub

AllenA07 said:


> I know it's an older movie, but I watched Oblivion this afternoon. That was an amazing experience and was a good example of why I love this hobby.


Glad you saw Oblivion, and it's great. But an older movie? It premiered April of 2013. Half the stuff in my freezer is older than Oblivion.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Brian Fineberg said:


> Didn't get to watch tonight due to date night. But heard THE EQUALIZER is unfiltered!
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow night to give it a spin  heard its a great movie too


 Hey Brian, I seen The Equalizer at the movies and it was kinda boring, it was OK, just an average action movie. Speaking of that movie, we go up and take care of my wife parents once a month and me and my daughter usually slip out in the evening and goto the movies or something to get away for a bit. We went and saw Interstellar last weekend and I have to say that the theater we went to sounded incredible. Bass was great and the surround and front stage was loud and clear. It has been a long time since I have been impressed with a movie theater's sound. I believe the theater was a Digiplex, again they certainly understand sound and did a good job with their theaters. 

Interstellar sounds like it will be promising. I feel asleep as usual, but from what I heard sounded really good.


----------



## Hopinater

I watched the Lego Movie with my kids tonight and was surprised to hear all the bass. I don't think it was hitting very deep but there seemed to be a good amount of it.


----------



## Hopinater

AllenA07 said:


> I know it's an older movie, but I watched Oblivion this afternoon. That was an amazing experience and was a good example of why I love this hobby.


Ahhh yes, Oblivion. Now there is a movie that IMO delivers the best overall audio experience that can be had in a movie. Excellent mixing of the channels and very good bass. I agree Allen, it's what makes this hobby fun.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Reefdvr27 said:


> Hey Brian, I seen The Equalizer at the movies and it was kinda boring, it was OK, just an average action movie. Speaking of that movie, we go up and take care of my wife parents once a month and me and my daughter usually slip out in the evening and goto the movies or something to get away for a bit. We went and saw Interstellar last weekend and I have to say that the theater we went to sounded incredible. Bass was great and the surround and front stage was loud and clear. It has been a long time since I have been impressed with a movie theater's sound. I believe the theater was a Digiplex, again they certainly understand sound and did a good job with their theaters.
> 
> Interstellar sounds like it will be promising. I feel asleep as usual, but from what I heard sounded really good.


weird. I just finished equalizer. I thought it was outstanding!!

Not to mention the sound design was fabulous. And three or four scenes of room bending DEEP bass

Very much enjoyed and worth the blind buy hands down


----------



## Ray77085

*"Happy New Year*"* to all of the bass heads on this thread !! *It has been a fun ride for 2014 with movies with bass. I think that 2015 will be even better with the new DTS:X arriving to battle Dobly Atmos. Heck yeah*, *I'm ready !!!


----------



## Ray77085

Brian Fineberg said:


> weird. I just finished equalizer. I thought it was outstanding!!
> 
> Not to mention the sound design was fabulous. And three or four scenes of room bending DEEP bass
> 
> Very much enjoyed and worth the blind buy hands down


I agree and enjoyed that film as well( good acting). However I still give the nod to Man On Fire for overall movie.


----------



## Ray77085

Hopinater said:


> Ahhh yes, Oblivion. Now there is a movie that IMO delivers the best overall audio experience that can be had in a movie. Excellent mixing of the channels and very good bass. I agree Allen, it's what makes this hobby fun.


Excellent post and on point, Hopinater !! *Oblivion is the real deal !! *


----------



## Trigen

So no one has a copy of Grudge 3?


----------



## Reefdvr27

Ringing in the new year with X-Men DOFP!! Fixing breakfast and then into the theater and running it full tilt.


----------



## dlbeck

Reefdvr27 said:


> Ringing in the new year with X-Men DOFP!! Fixing breakfast and then into the theater and running it full tilt.


Outstanding way to bring in the new year! Enjoy...


----------



## WayneJoy

Watched part of Fury from iTunes last night although my sub only goes down near 20 hz and I listened at -25dB, there was still a lot of bass.


----------



## mogrub

Trigen said:


> So no one has a copy of Grudge 3?


Nope not me.


----------



## Toe

Reefdvr27 said:


> Ringing in the new year with X-Men DOFP!! Fixing breakfast and then into the theater and running it full tilt.


Nice! That is my plan as well, but with Equalizer.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> Nice! That is my plan as well, but with Equalizer.


Nice. That's what I did last night. Although the actual bass heave scenes are scarce. They pack a huge wallop. And bass is used well throughout to create suspense


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Nice! That is my plan as well, but with Equalizer.


Yup! got my copy in from Netflix  looking forward to it


----------



## caseyparsons

Reefdvr27 said:


> Ringing in the new year with X-Men DOFP!! Fixing breakfast and then into the theater and running it full tilt.


This was a fun and well done movie. Sound was great overall, lots of bass hits.


----------



## derrickdj1

The Maze Runner was a lot of fun. I don't know the bass content but, with the bass shakers going, we were bumping around plenty.


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> Nice. That's what I did last night. Although the actual bass heave scenes are scarce. They pack a huge wallop. And bass is used well throughout to create suspense


 
Agreed. Just finished this and really enjoyed it all around! Excellent A/V and movie!  Not a ton of big hits, but the ones that are there are fantastic and great mood/suspense bass throughout as you mention. Already planning a second watch with the GF when she swings over.


----------



## ambesolman

Just watched HTTYD2 and really liked the movie itself. PQ was excellent but the bass blows, as it's been mentioned before. Even bumping the subs from 5-9 hot and vol up to -10, there was still hardly anything to get excited about. Sad


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> *"Happy New Year*"* to all of the bass heads on this thread !! *It has been a fun ride for 2014 with movies with bass. I think that 2015 will be even better with the new DTS:X arriving to battle Dobly Atmos. Heck yeah*, *I'm ready !!!


Well Happy New Year to you also!! 

Have not seen you around to much as of late. I know between work and family for the holidays I've been quite busy myself. We are now down to 8 hours for a bit Yea!!

How did the furniture buying go?

I watched The Equalizer last night and enjoyed the bass when it was there. Not a bad film also.


----------



## discone

I got to watch another wife pick on New Year's Eve. It also had the shaky cam work that I love so much not! 

The film was *As Above, So Below*.The film reminded me of walking through a haunted house. The bass though was well placed in spots and is worth a rent if you like scary type of films. 

I will say though just like EOT be careful of the beginning of the film for it will catch you and your home off guard!! 

I had it at -13 and it knocked one of the wife's curio's on to the floor.


----------



## Toe

discone said:


> I will say though just like EOT be careful of the beginning of the film for it will catch you and your home off guard!!
> 
> I had it at -13 and it knocked one of the wife's curio's on to the floor.


I watched this yesterday before Equalizer and also enjoyed it. The beginning of the film while fun was nowhere near the ridiculous and out of place EoT opening IMO. That EoT opening is truly a dangerous scene if you are not ready for it and your subs don't have some built in protection/limiting.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Reefdvr27 said:


> Hey Brian, I seen The Equalizer at the movies and it was kinda boring, it was OK, just an average action movie. Speaking of that movie, we go up and take care of my wife parents once a month and me and my daughter usually slip out in the evening and goto the movies or something to get away for a bit. We went and saw Interstellar last weekend and I have to say that the theater we went to sounded incredible. Bass was great and the surround and front stage was loud and clear. It has been a long time since I have been impressed with a movie theater's sound. I believe the theater was a Digiplex, again they certainly understand sound and did a good job with their theaters.
> 
> Interstellar sounds like it will be promising. I feel asleep as usual, but from what I heard sounded really good.





mogrub said:


> Nope not me.





Toe said:


> Agreed. Just finished this and really enjoyed it all around! Excellent A/V and movie!  Not a ton of big hits, but the ones that are there are fantastic and great mood/suspense bass throughout as you mention. Already planning a second watch with the GF when she swings over.


Glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## discone

Toe said:


> I watched this yesterday before Equalizer and also enjoyed it. The beginning of the film while fun was nowhere near the ridiculous and out of place EoT opening IMO. That EoT opening is truly a dangerous scene if you are not ready for it and your subs don't have some built in protection/limiting.



Yes Yes I agree no where near EOT opening. It still can catch you if your not prepared with volume too high or trim bumped an extra couple of db's as I had.

I'd forgot I bumped up mine a bit for the Christmas party last week. Wanted to make sure all that came over got a chance to hear and feel some bass.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Well Happy New Year to you also!!
> 
> Have not seen you around to much as of late. I know between work and family for the holidays I've been quite busy myself. We are now down to 8 hours for a bit Yea!!
> 
> How did the furniture buying go?
> 
> I watched The Equalizer last night and enjoyed the bass when it was there. Not a bad film also.


Good to hear from you my brother and yes Happy New Year to you and your family as well !! Yep it's been very busy around my household as of late, and therefore I have not had much time to post on here, along with posting on Ford and Dodge forums, along with a few others.
Good to hear that you are working 8 hours now, as that will hopefully leave more time for viewing movies with bass !!  
Furniture has been re-arranged in the HT room and yep recliners are set up and comfy !! All I have to do now is re-run* Audyssey* later. 
Glad that you enjoyed The Equalizer as I too really did like it. Not a ton of bass but as mentioned very well placed and I liked the acting in that one.
I did watch the new *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles *movie a few days ago, and again that Dolby Atmos track was on point !!
So this is how I stack the Dolby Atmos tracks as of now between the 3 on Blu-Ray disc.
#1 Pure bass feast- T4 Age Of Ext. 
#2 Awesome bass feast- E-3. 
#3 Great bass feast- TMNT. 
I did a revisit on Captain America WS and cranked the master volume a little higher this time, on the avr and WOW !! 
I'm waiting on Maze Runner and Fury to arrive at Redbox.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> Good to hear from you my brother and yes Happy New Year to you and your family as well !! Yep it's been very busy around my household as of late, and therefore I have not had much time to post on here, along with posting on Ford and Dodge forums, along with a few others.
> Good to hear that you are working 8 hours now, as that will hopefully leave more time for viewing movies with bass !!
> Furniture has been re-arranged in the HT room and yep recliners are set up and comfy !! All I have to do now is re-run* Audyssey* later.
> Glad that you enjoyed The Equalizer as I too really did like it. Not a ton of bass but as mentioned very well placed and I liked the acting in that one.
> I did watch the new *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles *movie a few days ago, and again that Dolby Atmos track was on point !!
> So this is how I stack the Dolby Atmos tracks as of now between the 3 on Blu-Ray disc.
> #1 Pure bass feast- T4 Age Of Ext.
> #2 Awesome bass feast- E-3.
> #3 Great bass feast- TMNT.
> I did a revisit on Captain America WS and cranked the master volume a little higher this time, on the avr and WOW !!
> I'm waiting on Maze Runner and Fury to arrive at Redbox.


What? You mean to tell me you have a life on other forums? How dare you!!  All kidding aside it's nice to read your posts about the bass when here.

Glad to read you got the HT room all set up. Enjoy! You are right now that our hour's are back to normal for now I'll be catching up on some movies and a couple of game's I got for Christmas. I know this is movies with bass but wow games got bass too! Winter time is game time for me as I'm not outside as much and I've yet to play since I got this sub at least not loudly. The wife had to work the last two day's while I had them off so it was Game On with the volume up!

Both TMR and Fury seam to be good for bass and I also am waiting. Thank's for the head's up on TMNT's with the Atmos track. I can't wait to hear that track. I was waiting till after Christmas to buy any films so I did not have to return any. Since I did not get any, CAWS is one I'd buy for the A/V quality for you said it right "WOW!!".


----------



## Toe

Good God! Expendables 3 was a face melting LFE/audio ride!  Between the opening ~20 minutes and the ~20 minute scene at the end (and various moments/scenes in between), I felt like I needed a seat belt to keep me from flying off the couch!  Great HT ride! Tons of LFE in this one!


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Good God! Expendables 3 was a face melting LFE/audio ride!  Between the opening ~20 minutes and the ~20 minute scene at the end (and various moments/scenes in between), I felt like I needed a seat belt to keep me from flying off the couch!  Great HT ride! Tons of LFE in this one!



Probably has some of the best 20hz bass around as it has nice heft I took in *The Equalizer* tonight and was smitten by its outstanding mixing and as others and yourself noted the LFE moments where great , the movie itself was very good but overall the mix stole the show!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> Good God! Expendables 3 was a face melting LFE/audio ride!  Between the opening ~20 minutes and the ~20 minute scene at the end (and various moments/scenes in between), I felt like I needed a seat belt to keep me from flying off the couch!  Great HT ride! Tons of LFE in this one!


We must have been watching at the same time haha. I revisited it for a second viewing last night at -5 (with subs 3db hot) and man oh man this thing sure does hit hard. 

And it was graphed much lower than just 20hz


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> What? You mean to tell me you have a life on other forums? How dare you!!  All kidding aside it's nice to read your posts about the bass when here.
> 
> Glad to read you got the HT room all set up. Enjoy! You are right now that our hour's are back to normal for now I'll be catching up on some movies and a couple of game's I got for Christmas. I know this is movies with bass but wow games got bass too! Winter time is game time for me as I'm not outside as much and I've yet to play since I got this sub at least not loudly. The wife had to work the last two day's while I had them off so it was Game On with the volume up!
> 
> Both TMR and Fury seam to be good for bass and I also am waiting. Thank's for the head's up on TMNT's with the Atmos track. I can't wait to hear that track. I was waiting till after Christmas to buy any films so I did not have to return any. Since I did not get any, CAWS is one I'd buy for the A/V quality for you said it right "WOW!!".


LOL...  Thanks for your kind words and same here about your thoughts on movies. I did a revisit on* BATMAN Dark Knight Rises* with master volume up a few and man oh man, what a great track !! I also thought the Bane actor played the part very well as a bad a** !! 
Anyway I look forward to your post on movies, I may have missed.
Yes, I have seen post about games with bass so let her rip !!  Santa delivered one of my daughters a PS3 Infinity bundle and although I'm not a gamer it looks like I will be before long. Upgrading the hard drive from 12gb to 320gb next week.


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> We must have been watching at the same time haha. I revisited it for a second viewing last night at -5 (with subs 3db hot) and man oh man this thing sure does hit hard.
> 
> And it was graphed much lower than just 20hz


Nice!  I just have to figure out if the dial norm value of +4 applies when you decode in the player vs bitstreaming? I bitstreamed last night and had the dropouts that some have reported, so I need to let the player decode and send out the LPCM to fix it for future viewings. I want to get the exact same volume I had last night bitstreaming with LPCM so I am wondering if I need to adjust the volume when letting the player decode. Will probably pull out the SPL meter and figure it out by testing a few scenes both ways.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

How do you find out the dial norm? I have been tying to figure it out. On my old okyo it used to display it. But the x4100 doesn't.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Nice!  I just have to figure out if the dial norm value of +4 applies when you decode in the player vs bitstreaming? I bitstreamed last night and had the dropouts that some have reported, so I need to let the player decode and send out the LPCM to fix it for future viewings. I want to get the exact same volume I had last night bitstreaming with LPCM so I am wondering if I need to adjust the volume when letting the player decode. Will probably pull out the SPL meter and figure it out by testing a few scenes both ways.


*Its indeed down around 4db via LPCM in the player! and a bump by 4db should level the playing field, while my Marantz/oppo combo handled the Netflix rental with no problems via bitstream, I'm curious as to your copy? rental or purchase?
*


Brian Fineberg said:


> How do you find out the dial norm? I have been tying to figure it out. On my old okyo it used to display it. But the x4100 doesn't.


*Are you set to bitstream?*


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> How do you find out the dial norm? I have been tying to figure it out. On my old okyo it used to display it. But the x4100 doesn't.


 
Only way I know how to see it is also with my Onkyo 885 since it pops up as you mention. Noticed this one was +4.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

audiofan1 said:


> *Its indeed down around 4db via LPCM in the player! and a bump by 4db should level the playing field, while my Marantz/oppo combo handled the Netflix rental with no problems via bitstream, I'm curious as to your copy? rental or purchase?
> *
> 
> 
> *Are you set to bitstream?*


Yes


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> *Its indeed down around 4db via LPCM in the player! and a bump by 4db should level the playing field, while my Marantz/oppo combo handled the Netflix rental with no problems via bitstream, I'm curious as to your copy? rental or purchase?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you set to bitstream?*


I bought it. My Oppo had no dropout issues getting the core 7.1 True HD track out of the Atmos T4 and TMNT bitstreaming, but I did have about 8-9 quick 1 second dropouts during the course of Exp 3 which was annoying (non repeatable if you rewind and play again, so it is just random). I think I read it has something to do with seamless branching? Either way, Oppo has already said there will be no FW fix for this on older players like my 93, so I just have to let the player decode which is no biggie. Sounds like I just need to bump up the master volume 4db if decoding in the player to get to the same level I was at bitstreaming for this track. I am going to pull out the SPL meter though and compare a few scenes just to be sure.


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> Yes


Intresting ! although its a momentary flash, anything DD related always displays the offset.


----------



## bori

Fury and earth to echo have some awesome bass.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

audiofan1 said:


> Intresting ! although its a momentary flash, anything DD related always displays the offset.


Not truehd on denon x4100


----------



## JChin

Brian Fineberg said:


> How do you find out the dial norm? I have been tying to figure it out. On my old okyo it used to display it. But the x4100 doesn't.


Hi Brian Fineberg, I have the X4000 and Dial Norm Offset can be found under General > Information > Audio.


----------



## Torqdog

Toe said:


> Good God! Expendables 3 was a face melting LFE/audio ride!  Between the opening ~20 minutes and the ~20 minute scene at the end (and various moments/scenes in between), I felt like I needed a seat belt to keep me from flying off the couch!  Great HT ride! Tons of LFE in this one!


Yep.......I finally gave it a spin and agree.....total in your face bass fest. I did have a problem with the screenplay though. I do realize that it's a testosterone flick and we're supposed to watch with a bit of suspended disbelief but the total score card at the end was something like 700 bad guys dead and one Expendable wounded.


----------



## Toe

Torqdog said:


> Yep.......I finally gave it a spin and agree.....total in your face bass fest. I did have a problem with the screenplay though. I do realize that it's a testosterone flick and we're supposed to watch with a bit of suspended disbelief but the total score card at the end was something like 700 bad guys dead and one Expendable wounded.


 
A BIT of suspended disbelief? I think you are supposed to watch with COMPLETE suspended disbelief!  I agree with you though.....if you think about these movies at all, it kills it. You really do have to check your brain at the door and just enjoy the ride. As far as the actual movies go, I thought part 3 was the worst of the bunch, but it had the best audio track....go figure. I don't know how far I would have made it if not for the blistering audio which kept me entertained.


----------



## newc33

wyattroa said:


> I don't know about anyone else, But when the dual UXL 18's get fired up, it puts a smile on my face every time. My wife told me the one day I was watching a movie, you do know the patio outside is shaking right? Yes, Yes I do..lol


lol thats awesome. we have a sunroom outside attached to the garage but not the house. i was playing some bass heavy stuff the other day the ol lady comes in and says she could see the fan and lights rattle a little. i responded by saying thats awesome.. wait till the next marty sub is finished... she looked at me liked she was going to say something back and just ended up sighing and rolling her eyes. priceless


----------



## wyattroa

newc33 said:


> lol thats awesome. we have a sunroom outside attached to the garage but not the house. i was playing some bass heavy stuff the other day the ol lady comes in and says she could see the fan and lights rattle a little. i responded by saying thats awesome.. wait till the next marty sub is finished... she looked at me liked she was going to say something back and just ended up sighing and rolling her eyes. priceless


Thats great. I am trying to convince my wife we need two end tables in our living room. One for each side of the couch, she just does know what I plan to have in those end tables..lol


----------



## Elihawk

wyatt, the problem is, so many subwoofers won't pass the end table/ WAF factor! While SQ is the main job of a good sub, the big UGLY black plastic box look that so many have isn't going to get by the eye of many of the fairer sex!


----------



## hometheatergeek

Elihawk said:


> wyatt, the problem is, so many subwoofers won't pass the end table/ WAF factor! While SQ is the main job of a good sub, the big UGLY black plastic box look that so many have isn't going to get by the eye of many of the fairer sex!


 Unless you get lucky and find just the right size sub and end table.


----------



## Elihawk

hometheatergeek, that is AWESOME...until you rattle everything off that end table, including the family heirloom vase that belong to her gandmother and it shatters and suddenly you and your subwoofer are in a little room with the furnance!


----------



## hometheatergeek

Elihawk said:


> hometheatergeek, that is AWESOME...until you rattle everything off that end table, including the family heirloom vase that belong to her gandmother and it shatters and suddenly you and your subwoofer are in a little room with the furnance!


 I prefer the furnished dog house.


----------



## Luke Kamp

Elihawk said:


> wyatt, the problem is, so many subwoofers won't pass the end table/ WAF factor! While SQ is the main job of a good sub, the big UGLY black plastic box look that so many have isn't going to get by the eye of many of the fairer sex!


Look what squiers007 came up with! Now thats stealth with a great look. 

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/155-diy-speakers-subs/1687874-end-table-marty-sub-build-8.html








[/URL]

Sorry hun, the vase is going to the dining room. hometheatergeeks stealth install looks great also. 

Really enjoyed the bass extension and dynamics of The Equalizer.


----------



## Fatshaft

Luke Kamp said:


> [/URL]


That's just plain beautiful


----------



## teckademic

The opening credits in Lucy plays a pretty deep pulse, kind of like the server scene in Pulse, but not as deep. Anyway, I watched the 2min preview on vudu and now thinking of buying it if there's more to look forward to. Anyone here catch this in theaters?


----------



## osogovo

I watched it on blu and it is a decent flick with a great bass,and of course Scarlet


----------



## teckademic

osogovo said:


> I watched it on blu and it is a decent flick with a great bass,and of course Scarlet


Good enough for me, thanks!


----------



## Elihawk

I know I am a little late getting to the party...but I watched Live, Die, Repeat last night! Wow, excellent movie and some very good LFE! This forum prewarned me about the scene about 30 sec in, but I forgot to tell my undermatched surround speakers! They are SLS Q line speaker and only capable of about 110 hz on a good day, but I have them crossed at 80, since my yamaha rec only allows for a single cross over. I need to up grade those surrounds soon, as I don't know if they will survive another viewing of LDR...


----------



## beastaudio

Ender's Game, what fun! That movie had some great effects in it.


----------



## Gamecock24

beastaudio said:


> Ender's Game, what fun! That movie had some great effects in it.



Oh I can only image what the shuttle launch scene sounded like with your subs. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## ambesolman

beastaudio said:


> Ender's Game, what fun! That movie had some great effects in it.



Yeah, that was one of my favorites last year. Rewatched Max Payne the other day and forgot how much bass was in it. Some good lows and great gunshots.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## beastaudio

Gamecock24 said:


> Oh I can only image what the shuttle launch scene sounded like with your subs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


Yea that scene caught me off guard as I had paused the movie right before to get up and say hey to the wife who had just gotten home from a dinner. Once I sat back down I wasn't quite back into "Movie Mode" but that launch immediately took me back there.


----------



## Elihawk

Luke Kamp said:


> Look what squiers007 came up with! Now thats stealth with a great look.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/155-diy-speakers-subs/1687874-end-table-marty-sub-build-8.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Sorry hun, the vase is going to the dining room. hometheatergeeks stealth install looks great also.
> 
> Really enjoyed the bass extension and dynamics of The Equalizer.


Luke, I have to assume those lamps are fastened in! If you did those yourself, nice work!


----------



## Luke Kamp

Elihawk said:


> Luke, I have to assume those lamps are fastened in! If you did those yourself, nice work!


No squiers007 did them and I linked his build thread in the post. I am sure you can ask him in the thread if he has any issues with the lamps. A well braced and built enclosure shouldn't move much so I would assume with something like rubber feet or similar there would be no issue with the lamps.


----------



## Toe

Ragnarok has to be the LFE sleeper hit of the year!  This track let's you know it means business right from the opening and there are many great LFE moments throughout (but more toward the end). Well worth a rent for bass heads. PQ held up well on my screen also.


----------



## mogrub

I don't see it on any of lfe man's lists, but the original Dune movie (1984 theatrical release, 2010 Blu-Ray release) is on sale at Amazon for like $6, and mine is already ordered based on this glowing LFE review I just stumbled on:

Get ready for a rumbling good time with Dune's very impressive DTS-HD MA 5.1 track, which kicks into LFE heaven from the first moments and rarely lets up for more than two hours. This is one of the most bass heavy tracks in recent memory, full of thundering low frequencies that will leave your floorboards vibrating in ecstasy ... The entire track has incredible dynamic range, even with its omnipresent emphasis on lower frequencies.

I checked his list, but Ralph hasn't reviewed it yet. Has anybody seen / heard this Blu-Ray yet? We've only seen the movie via broadcast and DVD in the past, and I don't remember the bass making a big impression in those formats. I'll post back once we spin the Blu.


----------



## mogrub

So months ago, I'd caught the middle of Pacific Rim on HBO. Then over the holidays I finally picked up the Blu for cheap, and last night I finally talked the Mrs. into watching it. It was a tough sell. I had to play the Del Toro card hard. She was pushing for Downton Abbey instead , but she finally gave in. 

Ten minutes into the movie, she leans over and says, "You were right, this is really good." That'll make talking her into the next bass monster easier. She loves bass, but kind of forgets.

What a killer ride! It was way more fun watching it from the beginning. Loved the pace and bass from start to finish. We were both pretty much wired for two hours. Can't wait for the sequels!


----------



## audiofan1

mogrub said:


> I don't see it on any of lfe man's lists, but the original Dune movie (1984 theatrical release, 2010 Blu-Ray release) is on sale at Amazon for like $6, and mine is already ordered based on this glowing LFE review I just stumbled on:
> 
> Get ready for a rumbling good time with Dune's very impressive DTS-HD MA 5.1 track, which kicks into LFE heaven from the first moments and rarely lets up for more than two hours. This is one of the most bass heavy tracks in recent memory, full of thundering low frequencies that will leave your floorboards vibrating in ecstasy ... The entire track has incredible dynamic range, even with its omnipresent emphasis on lower frequencies.
> 
> I checked his list, but Ralph hasn't reviewed it yet. Has anybody seen / heard this Blu-Ray yet? We've only seen the movie via broadcast and DVD in the past, and I don't remember the bass making a big impression in those formats. I'll post back once we spin the Blu.


This is interesting as I picked up a copy from Walmart for $4 durring BF  but haven't gotten around to watching, not only is it one of my favorite Sci Fi movies to hear the soundtrack has been kicked up has me hyped to watch, its been awhile since I watched my DVD copy and my new setup beckons a viewing 

Thanks for heads up


----------



## audiofan1

*"Sin City" ADTDF* was good room energizer with clean LFE and an overall all excellent frequency range. This one for me packs excellent dynamic range as a whole and can deliver some startling moments


----------



## DrMichael

The Equilizer: good movie and sound mix but I though the LFE was underachieving.


----------



## mogrub

audiofan1 said:


> This is interesting as I picked up a copy from Walmart for $4 durring BF  but haven't gotten around to watching ... its been awhile since I watched my DVD copy and my new setup beckons a viewing


You got it cheaper than I did! Nice. Post back once you watch. 👍


----------



## NewOrlnsDukie

mogrub said:


> I don't see it on any of lfe man's lists, but the original Dune movie (1984 theatrical release, 2010 Blu-Ray release) is on sale at Amazon for like $6, and mine is already ordered based on this glowing LFE review I just stumbled on:
> 
> Get ready for a rumbling good time with Dune's very impressive DTS-HD MA 5.1 track, which kicks into LFE heaven from the first moments and rarely lets up for more than two hours. This is one of the most bass heavy tracks in recent memory, full of thundering low frequencies that will leave your floorboards vibrating in ecstasy ... The entire track has incredible dynamic range, even with its omnipresent emphasis on lower frequencies.
> 
> I checked his list, but Ralph hasn't reviewed it yet. Has anybody seen / heard this Blu-Ray yet? We've only seen the movie via broadcast and DVD in the past, and I don't remember the bass making a big impression in those formats. I'll post back once we spin the Blu.


I have some subs that go extremely deep, and I can't say that, from my experience (at least on the BR) Dune is particularly impressive on the VLFE front.


----------



## discone

Toe said:


> Ragnarok has to be the LFE sleeper hit of the year!  This track let's you know it means business right from the opening and there are many great LFE moments throughout (but more toward the end). Well worth a rent for bass heads. PQ held up well on my screen also.


Nice to hear more positive LFE statements about this film. 

I was due to receive this in the mail yesterday and had one going out. For some reason the mailman did not stop at my box. The movie I was sending back is still in my box with flag up. I guess I'll have to wait till Monday to get my bass fix.


----------



## discone

mogrub said:


> I don't see it on any of lfe man's lists, but the original Dune movie (1984 theatrical release, 2010 Blu-Ray release) is on sale at Amazon for like $6, and mine is already ordered based on this glowing LFE review I just stumbled on:
> 
> Get ready for a rumbling good time with Dune's very impressive DTS-HD MA 5.1 track, which kicks into LFE heaven from the first moments and rarely lets up for more than two hours. This is one of the most bass heavy tracks in recent memory, full of thundering low frequencies that will leave your floorboards vibrating in ecstasy ... The entire track has incredible dynamic range, even with its omnipresent emphasis on lower frequencies.
> 
> I checked his list, but Ralph hasn't reviewed it yet. Has anybody seen / heard this Blu-Ray yet? We've only seen the movie via broadcast and DVD in the past, and I don't remember the bass making a big impression in those formats. I'll post back once we spin the Blu.


That review sounds like Dune need's to have a revisit for sure. Good looking out!! 



audiofan1 said:


> This is interesting as I picked up a copy from Walmart for $4 durring BF  but haven't gotten around to watching, not only is it one of my favorite Sci Fi movies to hear the soundtrack has been kicked up has me hyped to watch, its been awhile since I watched my DVD copy and my new setup beckons a viewing
> 
> Thanks for heads up


I'm with you as I enjoyed this Sci Fi film when I first seen it. It's been almost 30 years since I've watched so I look forward to reading about your take on how it looks and sounds on BD. I've added it to my queue.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Nice to hear more positive LFE statements about this film.
> 
> I was due to receive this in the mail yesterday and had one going out. For some reason the mailman did not stop at my box. The movie I was sending back is still in my box with flag up. I guess I'll have to wait till Monday to get my bass fix.


Movies are indeed subjective !!
I gave this film a viewing last night and was not impressed with the overall film. Although I will give it credit, where credit is due and that is in the Bass dept !!  Being that RedBox doesn't have the blu-ray, I did the download/streaming on Netflix. 
So on Netflix it was HD with a Dobly 5.1 track. I'm sure the blu-ray disc would be a better picture and sound. Anyway as stated the bass was "awesome" and that is how a monster should sound. (LOL)........
Once and done for me, but it was a fun bass ride.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> That review sounds like Dune need's to have a revisit for sure. Good looking out!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you as I enjoyed this Sci Fi film when I first seen it. It's been almost 30 years since I've watched so I look forward to reading about your take on how it looks and sounds on BD. I've added it to my queue.


Say what ?? 30-years ago !! WOW....... We are from back in the day, and notice I said we. (LOL)... I remember Dune and thought it was a great movie back then. Please post up on the bass on your revisit, with the remake version.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> Movies are indeed subjective !!
> I gave this film a viewing last night and was not impressed with the overall film. Although I will give it credit, where credit is due and that is in the Bass dept !!  Being that RedBox doesn't have the blu-ray, I did the download/streaming on Netflix.
> So on Netflix it was HD with a Dobly 5.1 track. I'm sure the blu-ray disc would be a better picture and sound. Anyway as stated the bass was "awesome" and that is how a monster should sound. (LOL)........
> Once and done for me, but it was a fun bass ride.


Sweeeeet!! I'm glad to hear your take did not leave out what was important, The Bass!  I'll prep myself to go in with an open mind knowing the film is subjective. Even if not that great of a story it will fill the need for bass and curiosity. 

I had to due some trickery to get this film. There is always a couple of movies in our queue that we can stream while waiting for our BD's in the mail, this being one of them. Every time this film got voted out for another one so I decided to bump it up in the queue so the BD would come in the mail and no voting is needed.  I'll see how it looks and sounds tomorrow. I think it only has DD 5.1 for audio.



Ray77085 said:


> Say what ?? 30-years ago !! WOW....... We are from back in the day, and notice I said we. (LOL)... I remember Dune and thought it was a great movie back then. Please post up on the bass on your revisit, with the remake version.



LOL!! Nice to know I'm not the only one old enough to know better but still young enough to try it if *we* want to. 
I know I hate to type those big numbers as I feel my body should be done ageing. If I age any more I may start to rot.  Just kidding I'm loving this time of my life and as long as my mind still remembers things from back in the day then all is good. Will for sure post up my thoughts when I get the chance to watch Dune.


----------



## GPBURNS

Toe said:


> Ragnarok has to be the LFE sleeper hit of the year!  This track let's you know it means business right from the opening and there are many great LFE moments throughout (but more toward the end). Well worth a rent for bass heads. PQ held up well on my screen also.


cool - monsters and bass - always up for that


----------



## wyattroa

Well, this week I did my fair share of watching films. Need for Speed, great movie and great audio really nothing bad to say about it, Guardians of the Galaxy- still one of my favorites of the last year, The maze Runner- really liked this movie, bass and surround. Then last night I watched the Equalizer, I thought this movie was very well done. Its now on my watch list on amazon.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

those are all great movies with great sound! well done hhaa


----------



## lizrussspike

Thanks for mentioning Snowpiercer folks(sorry I forgot exactly who). Did think it was a decent movie, but the LFE was great. Thought that there was good bass in scenes that needed to be. Thanks again for throwing this one out there, as I enjoyed it.


----------



## Legairre

basshead81 said:


> Expendables 3 is a all out bass fest! 4.5 star


Saw Expendables 3 this weekend with my dual Hsu VTF15 mk2 subs. You are so right, this one really rocks the house. Great picture, surround and killer bass. One of my bass favorites. If you don't get bass on this one something is setup incorrectly in your system or you're sitting in a big bass null. 4.5 stars.


----------



## Gamecock24

discone said:


> Sweeeeet!! I'm glad to hear your take did not leave out what was important, The Bass!  I'll prep myself to go in with an open mind knowing the film is subjective. Even if not that great of a story it will fill the need for bass and curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to due some trickery to get this film. There is always a couple of movies in our queue that we can stream while waiting for our BD's in the mail, this being one of them. Every time this film got voted out for another one so I decided to bump it up in the queue so the BD would come in the mail and no voting is needed.  I'll see how it looks and sounds tomorrow. I think it only has DD 5.1 for audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!! Nice to know I'm not the only one old enough to know better but still young enough to try it if *we* want to.
> 
> I know I hate to type those big numbers as I feel my body should be done ageing. If I age any more I may start to rot.  Just kidding I'm loving this time of my life and as long as my mind still remembers things from back in the day then all is good. Will for sure post up my thoughts when I get the chance to watch Dune.



I saw Dune for sale on Amazon for $7 today. 


Sent from my iPhone using TheChive - KCCO!


----------



## Hopinater

Just revisited Master and Commander today. The cannon fire in the battle scenes gave the subs a decent workout and I was also surprised by the quality of the over all audio mixing. Good movie for bass and surround sound IMO. Well worth watching.


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> cool - monsters and bass - always up for that





discone said:


> Nice to hear more positive LFE statements about this film.
> 
> I was due to receive this in the mail yesterday and had one going out. For some reason the mailman did not stop at my box. The movie I was sending back is still in my box with flag up. I guess I'll have to wait till Monday to get my bass fix.


 
I am curious to see this one measured. While subjectively the single digit stuff did not hit super hard, it sure seems to be there and the track seems to be unfiltered. It was a ton of fun either way though for bass/audio and I am sure you will enjoy it from a sound perspective (I enjoyed the movie, but that's very subjective of course). Curious what you guys think after you watch it though.


----------



## audiofan1

Hopinater said:


> Just revisited Master and Commander today. The cannon fire in the battle scenes gave the subs a decent workout and I was also surprised by the quality of the over all audio mixing. Good movie for bass and surround sound IMO. Well worth watching.



I picked this up 2 yrs ago and its still sealed I loved the DVD version and its well known the awards this one won for its audio mix. Now from what I understand, there is a difference between the blu and the dvd version audio wise where the bass is concerned and why I haven't prioritized watching the bluray copy I picked up.


Its good to hear its not as bad as I feared.


----------



## kevings

mogrub said:


> So months ago, I'd caught the middle of Pacific Rim on HBO. Then over the holidays I finally picked up the Blu for cheap, and last night I finally talked the Mrs. into watching it. It was a tough sell. I had to play the Del Toro card hard. She was pushing for Downton Abbey instead , but she finally gave in.
> 
> Ten minutes into the movie, she leans over and says, "You were right, this is really good." That'll make talking her into the next bass monster easier. She loves bass, but kind of forgets.
> 
> What a killer ride! It was way more fun watching it from the beginning. Loved the pace and bass from start to finish. We were both pretty much wired for two hours. Can't wait for the sequels!


Mogrub, couldnt agree with you more... Pacific Rim was fun, a throwback to watching robotech as a kid, and had some serious bass. Video quality was also reference caliber IMO.


----------



## discone

Toe said:


> I am curious to see this one measured. While subjectively the single digit stuff did not hit super hard, it sure seems to be there and the track seems to be unfiltered. It was a ton of fun either way though for bass/audio and I am sure you will enjoy it from a sound perspective (I enjoyed the movie, but that's very subjective of course). Curious what you guys think after you watch it though.



Great looking forward to the sound on this film Toe! 

I'm still waiting though as for some reason I can't get the mailman here. We did get snow Saturday and Sunday, but it isn't like I'm that rural for them to get out. I'm due to get The Maze Runner today so if I get lucky and mail runs I'll be set for a couple of days.


----------



## Toe

discone said:


> Great looking forward to the sound on this film Toe!
> 
> I'm still waiting though as for some reason I can't get the mailman here. We did get snow Saturday and Sunday, but it isn't like I'm that rural for them to get out. I'm due to get The Maze Runner today so if I get lucky and mail runs I'll be set for a couple of days.


Good luck and hope your mail comes through.  I have Maze Runner coming as well which should hit today.


----------



## Hopinater

audiofan1 said:


> I picked this up 2 yrs ago and its still sealed I loved the DVD version and its well known the awards this one won for its audio mix. Now from what I understand, there is a difference between the blu and the dvd version audio wise where the bass is concerned and why I haven't prioritized watching the bluray copy I picked up.
> 
> 
> Its good to hear its not as bad as I feared.


Yeah the first time I watched it years ago it was the DVD but I didn't have the system I have now so I didn't notice the audio and I certainly missed out on the bass. I don't know if the Blu-ray is as good as the DVD (watch it sometime and let me know) but it was most definitely worth watching. It's a good movie IMO so even if the blu-ray falls short of the DVD its still worth putting the time aside to watch it.


----------



## ambesolman

discone said:


> Great looking forward to the sound on this film Toe!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting though as for some reason I can't get the mailman here. We did get snow Saturday and Sunday, but it isn't like I'm that rural for them to get out. I'm due to get The Maze Runner today so if I get lucky and mail runs I'll be set for a couple of days.



"Nor rain, nor sleet, nor snow."...my ass


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Mongo171

I know when just south of us got 7 feet or more of snow, they didn't get mail for a week.


----------



## Hopinater

ambesolman said:


> "Nor rain, nor sleet, nor snow."...my ass


LOL, that's both true and funny.


----------



## mogrub

kevings said:


> Pacific Rim was fun, a throwback to watching robotech as a kid ...


Gigantor, anyone? ;-)


----------



## Reefdvr27

Toe said:


> Good luck and hope your mail comes through.  I have Maze Runner coming as well which should hit today.


Maze Runner was great!! Great soundtrack, solid 4. I also loved the movie. Picked up Gone Girl and Walk Among the Tombstones a little while ago. Not sure if I am getting any bass out of these two, but hopefully Fury will make up for next week or the week after, whenever it is released.


----------



## ambesolman

Reefdvr27 said:


> Maze Runner was great!! Great soundtrack, solid 4. I also loved the movie. Picked up Gone Girl and Walk Among the Tombstones a little while ago. Not sure if I am getting any bass out of these two, but hopefully Fury will make up for next week or the week after, whenever it is released.



See what happens when you actually unwrap your movies?


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## discone

Mongo171 said:


> I know when just south of us got 7 feet or more of snow, they didn't get mail for a week.



Wow I guess it would be a little understandable with that amount!  I bet not much of anything was getting around let alone mail.

I got home early today and they have plowed our street. Of course now I had to clear out the snow pile that the plow left in front of the mailbox. I don't want them saying it was blocked. If it wasn't for the bass movies I would have left it for nothing else is due expect bills.


----------



## mogrub

Hopinater said:


> Just revisited Master and Commander today ... Good movie for bass and surround sound IMO.





audiofan1 said:


> I picked this up 2 yrs ago and its still sealed I loved the DVD ... from what I understand, there is a difference between the blu and the dvd version where the bass is concerned ... good to hear its not as bad as I feared.


Hey Hops and AF, I bought the Blu figuring it would be even better audio / bass than the DVD, which had been fantastic. So the Blu possibly lacking LFE was news to me. Thanks for the heads up.

I just burned lunch time looking for details. Ralph Potts has never reviewed M&C, but I found this Blu review that gives M&C 5 stars. But unfortunately, the word "bass" does not appear once. Not a good first sign. Just a couple lines:

The audio is the real spark that ignites Master and Commander, bringing life to the action. This was apparent even in the DVD version, but the Blu-ray goes beyond the excellent sound quality of the earlier release ... Listen to the battle scene at the beginning of the film when cannons fire, the projectiles rip through the air and slam into the hull of the Surprise, splintering the wood, sending men and debris flying. 

Turns out there are two AVS threads that compare M&C's LFE in the DVD vs. the Blu-Ray. One is here, and a longer one here. Short story is that measurements confirm the DVD has superior LFE on the discs tested. Looks like a LPF was applied to at least the first run of Blu pressings. There are also posts suggesting (a) the filter may have been removed on later pressings of the Blu, and (b) you can dodge the filter if you watch the Spanish or French versions (using subtitles) on the Blu. The tradeoff there is that'll give you a lossy version instead of the lossless DTS-HD MA on the English audio Blu track.

Here's the conclusion thread starter Snowmandick posted after M&C got examined for about a thousand posts on his longer thread:

Update After Lengthy Debate: Apparently the only film that has some kind of filtering is Master and Commander. This thread has a couple of well done waterfalls comparing the LFE on M&C on both DVD and BD. The BD does appear to have less LFE but, again, this appears to be the only film with a difference between the DVD and BD, so it is not apparently a trend ... this thread has served to answer that question rather definitively.


----------



## jcwhammie

So The Maze Runner finally hit Redbox today. I searched online to find a copy of the bluray, but I'm only able to search for the DVD. I then looked online to see if I could find if they're only doing the DVD release of this, but I couldn't find any info. Does anyone know any info on potential Maze Runner on Redbox? I seem to remember another movie a year (I don't remember which movie) or so ago that they only had the DVD copy. 

I was looking forward to picking it up since it looks to have good video in addition to audio. I may just have to be archaic (ha) and get the DVD.


----------



## Hopinater

Great research Mogrub, thanks for that info. I will say the LFE may be lacking on the Blu-ray but it's still got some good bass moments. And the audio in the battle scenes (with the surrounds going full out) was really very well done.


----------



## gene4ht

jcwhammie said:


> So The Maze Runner finally hit Redbox today. I searched online to find a copy of the bluray, but I'm only able to search for the DVD. I then looked online to see if I could find if they're only doing the DVD release of this, but I couldn't find any info. Does anyone know any info on potential Maze Runner on Redbox? I seem to remember another movie a year (I don't remember which movie) or so ago that they only had the DVD copy.
> 
> I was looking forward to picking it up since it looks to have good video in addition to audio. I may just have to be archaic (ha) and get the DVD.


The bluray version of Maze Runner at Redbox is not available in my area either. I've also noticed lately that this is occurring with other recent releases as well.


----------



## Reefdvr27

ambesolman said:


> See what happens when you actually unwrap your movies?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


LOL Gone Girl had ZERO bass except for a little airport noise. However a great movie! A Walk Among the Tombstones tomorrow night. I actually feel like watching Maze Runner again. I might go as far to say that it is the bass movie of the year  I picked Lone Survivor this year, maybe not the deepest bass, but great bass and plenty of it. At the last second, Maze Runner edged it out.


----------



## Toe

jcwhammie said:


> So The Maze Runner finally hit Redbox today. I searched online to find a copy of the bluray, but I'm only able to search for the DVD. I then looked online to see if I could find if they're only doing the DVD release of this, but I couldn't find any info. Does anyone know any info on potential Maze Runner on Redbox? I seem to remember another movie a year (I don't remember which movie) or so ago that they only had the DVD copy.
> 
> I was looking forward to picking it up since it looks to have good video in addition to audio. I may just have to be archaic (ha) and get the DVD.


Interesting RB does not have the blu ray. Netflix definitely does as I just got it in the mail.


----------



## jlpowell84

Reefdvr27 said:


> LOL Gone Girl had ZERO bass except for a little airport noise. However a great movie! A Walk Among the Tombstones tomorrow night. I actually feel like watching Maze Runner again. I might go as far to say that it is the bass movie of the year  I picked Lone Survivor this year, maybe not the deepest bass, but great bass and plenty of it. At the last second, Maze Runner edged it out.


Great to hear Reef  I was looking forward to this hitting RedBox. Well no Blu ray so scrap that. With the PJ and Oppo with Darbee processing it's a serious difference. I accidentally put in DVD of the 2nd Transformers months ago and 25 seconds in my wife asks, "is this the dvd?" because it looked so bad. HD spoils you!


----------



## GPBURNS

Reefdvr27 said:


> LOL Gone Girl had ZERO bass except for a little airport noise. However a great movie! A Walk Among the Tombstones tomorrow night. I actually feel like watching Maze Runner again. I might go as far to say that it is the bass movie of the year  I picked Lone Survivor this year, maybe not the deepest bass, but great bass and plenty of it. At the last second, Maze Runner edged it out.


watched A Walk Among the Tombstones tonight - mostly dialogue driven film - not much action outside of 2 shootout scenes.
Gunshot fire in those scenes are hyper dynamic thou and pretty much rip through the room - very cool.


----------



## popalock

GPBURNS said:


> watched A Walk Among the Tombstones tonight - mostly dialogue driven film - not much action outside of 2 shootout scenes.
> Gunshot fire in those scenes are *hyper dynamic* thou and pretty much rip through the room - very cool.


That's a new one... 

Makes me think of cars. 

Has anyone ever heard exotic or muscle dynamic?


----------



## discone

Well mail ran yesterday and received both The Maze Runner and Ragnarok. 

I chose The Maze Runner last night. I enjoyed the film and it kept me guessing all along to what was this about. I'll be looking forward to the release of The Maze Runner: Scorch Trails in September.

From the ride up and the title showing on the screen as well as reviews here I knew it was going to be a great audio experience. I was not disappointed at all from the bass or the use of the surrounds as the maze shifted. I can only hope they continue the audio mix in the next installment.


----------



## nb67

gene4ht said:


> The bluray version of Maze Runner at Redbox is not available in my area either. I've also noticed lately that this is occurring with other recent releases as well.


Noticed that in my area as well. I did a live chat with them and RB said it depended on there supplier?? I really wonder what is behind this, as I noticed that some other movies are not available on BD from RB.


----------



## Hopinater

Reefdvr27 said:


> LOL Gone Girl had ZERO bass except for a little airport noise. However a great movie! A Walk Among the Tombstones tomorrow night. I actually feel like watching Maze Runner again. *I might go as far to say that it is the bass movie of the year * I picked Lone Survivor this year, maybe not the deepest bass, but great bass and plenty of it. At the last second, Maze Runner edged it out.


LOL, the year is only two weeks old! That's a bold call so early. 

Just kidding, I know you're referring to the fact that it was released in the Fall of 2014. But for some reason in my mind I think in terms of when it hits home theater, I guess because I rarely go to the theater anymore.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> LOL, the year is only two weeks old! That's a bold call so early.
> 
> Just kidding, I know you're referring to the fact that it was released in the Fall of 2014. But for some reason in my mind I think in terms of when it hits home theater, I guess because I rarely go to the theater anymore.


it hit HT in december


----------



## beastaudio

popalock said:


> That's a new one...
> 
> Makes me think of cars.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard exotic or muscle dynamic?


Have you watched Maze Runner yet? The bass is pretty garlicky in that one  I also saw one guy at DB that said GotG had some great "macrodynamic swings" which had me pondering for a second...


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> it hit HT in december


LOL it just snuck in at the last moment.


----------



## mo949

Toe said:


> Ragnarok has to be the LFE sleeper hit of the year!  This track let's you know it means business right from the opening and there are many great LFE moments throughout (but more toward the end). Well worth a rent for bass heads. PQ held up well on my screen also.


didn't even know this one existed. Just added to the queue. Thanks


----------



## Ray77085

gene4ht said:


> The bluray version of Maze Runner at Redbox is not available in my area either. I've also noticed lately that this is occurring with other recent releases as well.


Yep,
That really blows that Redbox doesn't have the BD of Maze Runner !! 
I can't keep doing blind buys !!
I have other options to view it such as Directv etc, but I prefer the BD.
Another title not on BD is Snowpiercer ( I have yet to view that one).


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Well mail ran yesterday and received both The Maze Runner and Ragnarok.
> 
> I chose The Maze Runner last night. I enjoyed the film and it kept me guessing all along to what was this about. I'll be looking forward to the release of The Maze Runner: Scorch Trails in September.
> 
> From the ride up and the title showing on the screen as well as reviews here I knew it was going to be a great audio experience. I was not disappointed at all from the bass or the use of the surrounds as the maze shifted. I can only hope they continue the audio mix in the next installment.


Glad to hear you enjoyed MR !!  Is it worth a blind buy ? Man I have to stop doing these blind buys !!


----------



## Toe

Ray77085 said:


> Yep,
> That really blows that Redbox doesn't have the BD of Maze Runner !!
> I can't keep doing blind buys !!
> I have other options to view it such as Directv etc, but I prefer the BD.
> Another title not on BD is Snowpiercer ( I have yet to view that one).


Netflix has both on blu ray. You could always just join for a month or so and rent these titles plus whatever else.


----------



## Dynokween

I can't wait to try some of these movies! 

Thanks for the list guys


----------



## saprano

X-Men DoFP bass sucks. I though there was something wrong with my sub.


----------



## Ray77085

Toe said:


> Netflix has both on blu ray. You could always just join for a month or so and rent these titles plus whatever else.


Good point Toe ! The wifey has a Netflix account, but it's the one for streaming/downloading ? I do find Redbox much more convenient, but may have to upgrade her Netflix account if Red is not going to carry certain titles on Blu.
I must have at least 10-12 redbox locations within a 1 to 10 radius of our home.


----------



## Ray77085

saprano said:


> X-Men DoFP bass sucks. I though there was something wrong with my sub.


First time I watched it, I felt the same way and fell asleep on it. 
Gave it a 2nd chance and watched it again, but this time following the recommendations of fellow bass heads on this thread and WOW !!
If I remember correctly do the following.
Crank the sub level up a few db's 2,3,4 on your AVR and the master volume on the avr a little higher than you normally listen at and the hidden bass will come alive. 
Give that a try and report back !!


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> Glad to hear you enjoyed MR !!  Is it worth a blind buy ? Man I have to stop doing these blind buys !!



Thanks!

Well I shouldn't say yes it's worth a blind buy if you need to stop buying them! I don't want to be labeled as your enabler!! 

Also since this is going to be most likely a trilogy you would then have to buy three BD's. I enjoyed the film and look forward to the others. I will say though like the films who copy another this is like Hunger Games, Divergent, Ect. Where it's set in the future and teens play a role, but still is worth a watch. 

I agree with Toe about Netflix if even you just bump up your subscription to one BD out at a time you'll be able to catch movie's that Redbox may not have or get. I use Redbox as a fill in sometimes, but they only fill there boxes with so many titles where Netflix has a bigger library to chose from.


----------



## saprano

Ray77085 said:


> First time I watched it, I felt the same way and fell asleep on it.
> Gave it a 2nd chance and watched it again, but this time following the recommendations of fellow bass heads on this thread and WOW !!
> If I remember correctly do the following.
> Crank the sub level up a few db's 2,3,4 on your AVR and the master volume on the avr a little higher than you normally listen at and the hidden bass will come alive.
> Give that a try and report back !!


 I'll try that thanks. I looked at the charts over at data-bass and it extends down low. So i was expecting some good bass moments. But no. Things i thought would be loud deep bass was just a rumble.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Well I shouldn't say yes it's worth a blind buy if you need to stop buying them! I don't want to be labeled as your enabler!!
> 
> Also since this is going to be most likely a trilogy you would then have to buy three BD's. I enjoyed the film and look forward to the others. I will say though like the films who copy another this is like Hunger Games, Divergent, Ect. Where it's set in the future and teens play a role, but still is worth a watch.
> 
> I agree with Toe about Netflix if even you just bump up your subscription to one BD out at a time you'll be able to catch movie's that Redbox may not have or get. I use Redbox as a fill in sometimes, but they only fill there boxes with so many titles where Netflix has a bigger library to chose from.


Thanks for your thoughts on MR !! I'm definitely into sci-fi, future type movies and so It will end up being a blind buy especially with the bass !!  
Last one !! (haha).....


----------



## discone

Yes indeed *Ragnarok* was a bass feast!!  As it has been stated for Bass heads it is worth a watch if even just one time. I enjoyed the movie for what it was and did not try to pick it apart for story holes, ect. I knew going in I was watching for the bass and was not disappointed at all.  

This film did alert me to a problem though and it has been there before but not as pronounced.  Due to the prolonged episodes of bass in this film the wife and I both noticed a resonating sound with the bass. It came and went before so quick we never gave it much thought and I had thought most rattles have been taken care of with Blu-tac and such.

It was coming from her curio shelving unit so I removed everything off and the sound was still there. Low and behold the backer board is slid into groves and is not tight which allowed it to vibrate giving off a weird resonating sound. So today's chore is to add some Gorilla glue in the groves so it can expand and hold that board tight. I'm hoping this improves the bass even more now without this sound adding to the mix.


----------



## Alan P

saprano said:


> X-Men DoFP bass sucks. I though there was something wrong with my sub.





Ray77085 said:


> First time I watched it, I felt the same way and fell asleep on it.
> Gave it a 2nd chance and watched it again, but this time following the recommendations of fellow bass heads on this thread and WOW !!
> If I remember correctly do the following.
> Crank the sub level up a few db's 2,3,4 on your AVR and the master volume on the avr a little higher than you normally listen at and the hidden bass will come alive.
> Give that a try and report back !!





DoFP had great bass on my system, no tweaking was required. An example that comes to mind is Blink's portals...sounded awesome!


----------



## ambesolman

Watched Transcendence on HBO the other day. Surprisingly, I actually saw the inuke's first clip light glow briefly at one point. There were a few points that seemed to go pretty low. Doesn't look like it's been measured at DB yet. Anyone else measured this?
Movie was ok, reminded me of an updated Lawnmower Man.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## audiofan1

Alan P said:


> DoFP had great bass on my system, no tweaking was required. An example that comes to mind is Blink's portals...sounded awesome!


Says the man with dual T-18's  The level is super low on this one and only after a 4-6db bump does it really come alive, give it another go and bump it and hold on it's an entirely different beast


----------



## mogrub

discone said:


> *Ragnarok* ... did alert me to a problem ... Due to the prolonged episodes of bass in this film the wife and I both noticed a resonating sound ... So today's chore is to add some Gorilla glue and hold that board tight.


Glad you found it so quick. Noise sources like that can hide. You know it's a great bass movie when it shows something new that needs fixed. I always fix 'em, but sometimes I can't help but be jealous of the 98.5% of people who never hear stuff like that, so never have to fix a thing.

Nah, that ain't right. I'm glad I can hear the difference. But it's a bunch more work that way. Come to think of it, being so picky costs us more too. :0


----------



## saprano

Alan P said:


> DoFP had great bass on my system, no tweaking was required. An example that comes to mind is Blink's portals...sounded awesome!


I felt the bass but it was low. What was going on in the movie didn't match bass output. 

I have an SB2000 that goes down to 13hz at 90db in my room and i'm flat throughout 20hz over 100db. So i should be able to feel things and notice when something is missing. Im going to turn up the sub and watch it at -10 next time and see if there's any diffeence.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Xmen DoFP was a monster for me in my system. 

Favorite scene was the slow mo scene great low freq effects there!


----------



## Homebrew101

discone said:


> It was coming from her curio shelving unit so I removed everything off and the sound was still there. Low and behold the backer board is slid into groves and is not tight which allowed it to vibrate giving off a weird resonating sound. So today's chore is to add some Gorilla glue in the groves so it can expand and hold that board tight. I'm hoping this improves the bass even more now without this sound adding to the mix.




I know rattles can drive one nutz but many wood joints are best left "floating" to allow for expansion and contraction, careful it doesn't end up splitting one of the boards


----------



## Alan P

Brian Fineberg said:


> Xmen DoFP was a monster for me in my system.
> 
> Favorite scene was the slow mo scene great low freq effects there!


Must be the awesome-ness of our PSA subs!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Alan P said:


> Must be the awesome-ness of our PSA subs!


Haha

Got the house to myself tonight. Think I'm gonna re-visit maze runner at -5


----------



## Alan P

I won't get Maze Runner until this weekend, but I'm looking forward to it.

Tonight...hmmm....maybe the first Hunger Games again....haven't re-watched Prometheus with the T-18s.....

Was watching a bit of LOTR: FOTR last night on (*gasp*) DVD...the only version I have...and was quite disappointed with the audio, and the picture looked terrible! Didn't realize how spoiled I've become with HD audio and 1080p video.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Not much lfe in hunger games. 

You should go for....Star Trek


----------



## Alan P

Ooooh...good choice! I was actually looking at that one last night before I threw in LOTR.


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Says the man with dual T-18's  The level is super low on this one and only after a 4-6db bump does it really come alive, give it another go and bump it and hold on it's an entirely different beast


I run quite hot already below 50hz which I am sure helped, but I did not tweak at all from my normal settings for the new X-Men and the low end was excellent! 
The level is not all that low as it still hit near 110db composite on the db measurement so it is close to a 4 star for level.


----------



## discone

mogrub said:


> Glad you found it so quick. Noise sources like that can hide. You know it's a great bass movie when it shows something new that needs fixed. I always fix 'em, but sometimes I can't help but be jealous of the 98.5% of people who never hear stuff like that, so never have to fix a thing.
> 
> Nah, that ain't right. I'm glad I can hear the difference. But it's a bunch more work that way. Come to think of it, being so picky costs us more too. :0


Thanks! So true being picky about it is more work and money. This noise was hiding right in plain sight and sometimes blended in so I thought, but this bass film made it sound worse then before. I don't know how to describe it! Maybe sorta sounding like trying to get bass out of a violin with reverberation. 



Homebrew101 said:


> I know rattles can drive one nutz but many wood joints are best left "floating" to allow for expansion and contraction, careful it doesn't end up splitting one of the boards


Thanks for the heads up, but caught your post a little to late. I tackled the unit when I got home and can only hope it does not split anything. I think it should be ok though as all I secured was the backer board. The backer board was also so thin almost like balsa wood which may explain the sound. I glued the edges and used my staple gun to secure the backing to each shelf. Now to try it out tomorrow or this weekend.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> I run quite hot already below 50hz which I am sure helped, but I did not tweak at all from my normal settings for the new X-Men and the low end was excellent!
> The level is not all that low as it still hit near 110db composite on the db measurement so it is close to a 4 star for level.



Don't get me wrong it has bass and not a terrible level but not the best, I bumped up 4 db from calibration as some did report low level and what do ya know it was perfect. I did this during the second viewing , my comments over on DB are from the first viewing.


----------



## Trigen

ambesolman said:


> Watched Transcendence on HBO the other day. Surprisingly, I actually saw the inuke's first clip light glow briefly at one point. There were a few points that seemed to go pretty low. Doesn't look like it's been measured at DB yet. Anyone else measured this?
> Movie was ok, reminded me of an updated Lawnmower Man.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


//


----------



## wyattroa

Watched Man of Steel last night for the first time on my system. Sounded a bit different from the Orb audio speakers and Orb super 8 sub...LOVING IT>.


----------



## Alan P

Brian Fineberg said:


> Not much lfe in hunger games.
> 
> You should go for....Star Trek


OK, so last night watched Star Trek (1st JJ Abrams version) and was totally underwhelmed by the audio....I figured something had to be going on so I checked some settings.

Why in the world does my new AVR (Denon 4520) default to "Dynamic Compression AUTO" and "Loudness Management ON" with Dolby True-HD (and DD/DD+) signals??? 

After I turned that crap off, it sounded great! 


Seriously, these options should _not _be enabled by default. 

_Loudness Management
On : Outputs using the settings made in “Dynamic Compression” and “Dialogue normalization” are enabled.
Off : “Dynamic Compression” settings and “Dialogue normalization” are disabled, and the signals on the disk are output as is.

Dynamic Compression - Compress dynamic range (difference between loud and soft sounds).
Auto : Automatic dynamic range compression on/off control according to source.
Low / Medium / High : These set the compression level.
Off : Dynamic range compression always off._


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Alan P said:


> OK, so last night watched Star Trek (1st JJ Abrams version) and was totally underwhelmed by the audio....I figured something had to be going on so I checked some settings.
> 
> Why in the world does my new AVR (Denon 4520) default to "Dynamic Compression AUTO" and "Loudness Management ON" with Dolby True-HD (and DD/DD+) signals???
> 
> After I turned that crap off, it sounded great!
> 
> 
> Seriously, these options should _not _be enabled by default.
> 
> _Loudness Management
> On : Outputs using the settings made in “Dynamic Compression” and “Dialogue normalization” are enabled.
> Off : “Dynamic Compression” settings and “Dialogue normalization” are disabled, and the signals on the disk are output as is.
> 
> Dynamic Compression - Compress dynamic range (difference between loud and soft sounds).
> Auto : Automatic dynamic range compression on/off control according to source.
> Low / Medium / High : These set the compression level.
> Off : Dynamic range compression always off._


do you have the latest firmware in the denon? I think they fixed that glitch with some DD HD discs with firmware updates...used to be with disney movies though...odd


----------



## Alan P

Yeah, I got the latest firmware.

Now that I've changed it for all those formats, everything should be good.

I posted the same in the 4520 thread....maybe those guys will have some insight.


----------



## mogrub

Homebrew101 said:


> I know rattles can drive one nutz but many wood joints are best left "floating" to allow for expansion and contraction, careful it doesn't end up splitting one of the boards





discone said:


> Thanks for the heads up, but ... I think it should be ok ... Now to try it out tomorrow or this weekend.


Good heads up Homebrew, but if it comes down to Discone's curio making noise or his bass sounding good, I've got a wild guess which one is gonna win.


----------



## lizrussspike

Alan P said:


> Ooooh...good choice! I was actually looking at that one last night before I threw in LOTR.


I wonder what the Flight of the Pheonix would be like on Dual T-18's


----------



## Alan P

It's very, very intense during the crash scene.




But, I can't help but wonder what it would be like with dual T-18s in a much smaller space. My room is ~5000 cu. ft....but I could install a wall and cut that down to about 2400. 

I am seriously considering this.


----------



## derrickdj1

Alan P said:


> It's very, very intense during the crash scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I can't help but wonder what it would be like with dual T-18s in a much smaller space. My room is ~5000 cu. ft....but I could install a wall and cut that down to about 2400.
> 
> I am seriously considering this.


I am in the same boat when it comes to room size. I would like to know what my current subs and do in a room that size, lol.


----------



## Homebrew101

The Mrs. is going up nort' with some girl friends for the weekend, hope I don't scare the dogs too much, going to finally watch some 3D starting with Star Trek Into Darkness


----------



## majek 60

Alan P said:


> It's very, very intense during the crash scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I can't help but wonder what it would be like with dual T-18s in a much smaller space. My room is ~5000 cu. ft....but I could install a wall and cut that down to about 2400.
> 
> I am seriously considering this.


Not sure about Dual T-18's but I can tell you that with Dual XS-30's in our 1650 cu ft......................


----------



## mogrub

Homebrew101 said:


> The Mrs. is going up nort' with some girl friends for the weekend, hope I don't scare the dogs too much, going to finally watch some 3D starting with Star Trek Into Darkness


Mind if my wife goes with 'em? ;-) 

Just kidding, but sleeping late and watching Into Darkness 3D sounds great -- have fun HB.


----------



## Inspector 24

Have not read all this, didn't see it mentioned in the first post, and I may be late to the game but Live. Die. Repeat. was fantastic for bass. And surround, and visuals, and bass again.

Beware the opening title scene. Apparently there's 10Hz content in there at a VERY high level!

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....ow-discussion-poll-closed/?hl=+edge++tomorrow


----------



## pvamu

Lucy has a fair amount of LFE content. Definitely worth a spin.


----------



## ambesolman

Inspector 24 said:


> Have not read all this, didn't see it mentioned in the first post, and I may be late to the game but Live. Die. Repeat. was fantastic for bass. And surround, and visuals, and bass again.
> 
> Beware the opening title scene. Apparently there's 10Hz content in there at a VERY high level!
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....ow-discussion-poll-closed/?hl=+edge++tomorrow



WAY late


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## V.X.Donique

Inspector 24 said:


> Have not read all this, didn't see it mentioned in the first post, and I may be late to the game but Live. Die. Repeat. was fantastic for bass. And surround, and visuals, and bass again.
> 
> Beware the opening title scene. Apparently there's 10Hz content in there at a VERY high level!
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....ow-discussion-poll-closed/?hl=+edge++tomorrow





ambesolman said:


> WAY late


This is the thread that was started back in October

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/155-diy-speakers-subs/1705865-edge-tomorrow-careful-guys.html


----------



## beastaudio

V.X.Donique said:


> This is the thread that was started back in October
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/155-diy-speakers-subs/1705865-edge-tomorrow-careful-guys.html


Yep, Ive been attempting to level my house with that opening sequence for some time now....Haha


----------



## Inspector 24

I'm usually late to the party. 

My cheap ass waits until I can either rent it for a buck, it's on sale for cheap, or I get it as a gift.

But I was so excited I just had to share!


----------



## V.X.Donique

beastaudio said:


> Yep, Ive been attempting to level my house with that opening sequence for some time now....Haha



MMMOOOOAAARR BAAAASSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## GPBURNS

Toe said:


> I am curious to see this one measured. While subjectively the single digit stuff did not hit super hard, it sure seems to be there and the track seems to be unfiltered. It was a ton of fun either way though for bass/audio and I am sure you will enjoy it from a sound perspective (I enjoyed the movie, but that's very subjective of course). Curious what you guys think after you watch it though.


Finally got around to watching Ragnarok today - great audio track - that's how Godzilla should have sounded when he was on the scene.
Norwegian scenery pretty spectacular as well - well I'm assuming those landscape shots were filmed there.


----------



## discone

Well the curio lost and my bass is so much cleaner!  I just may have to watch all the bass movies I've seen since getting my sub all over again. 

Since I sent back the BD of Ragnarok I chose the streaming version from Netflix. I replayed some of the scenes near the end of the film where it was causing so much noise. All I can say is it was a way better audio experience for me and even the wife liked it better. 

I did notice something about the streaming vs. BD and that was streaming all I saw was the Norwegian audio version that you had to read. On the BD I had a choice of Norwegian or dubbed English. We started with the English version and the bass was there, but the dubbed audio sounded like crap. I changed it to the Norwegian version and even though I had to read it the audio was so much better. The bass from steaming DD + Vs. BD HD sounded about the same to my naked ear. Maybe if there measured it may be different I don't know. All in all a great bass time was had and I'm ready for more.


----------



## GPBURNS

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles was on tap last night - agree with most of the reports - great HT flick
mountain scene was very cool - audio rocked right thru the end credits


----------



## saprano

Inspector 24 said:


> Have not read all this, didn't see it mentioned in the first post, and I may be late to the game but Live. Die. Repeat. was fantastic for bass. And surround, and visuals, and bass again.
> 
> Beware the opening title scene. Apparently there's 10Hz content in there at a VERY high level!
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....ow-discussion-poll-closed/?hl=+edge++tomorrow


 Yeah that opening scene is scary. I watched EoT a few days ago. My room filled up with bass and got pressurized. There's another scene in the movie that i liked. It's when Tom Cruise wakes up for the 3rd or 4th time and goes to the camp. While he was talking i felt a low thump. I don't know it came from. It sounded like something in the background. I thought it was outside my house. Maby it was something flying by outside in the movie. It's very subtle but you can feel it. Anybody else notice this?


----------



## Elihawk

That opening scene of LDR by itself convinced me I needed new surround speakers! My Outlaw LFM1 handled it like a trooper, but my surround distorted pretty good. My Yamaha AV rec only allows for a single crossover, and my surrounds can only hot about 110 hz on a good day- since I didn't want my mains crossed at over 100 hz, I set the crossover to 80 and just figure the surrounds would on occassion fail and they did several times during this movie!


----------



## MKtheater

Handling that scene is dependent on listening levels. That opening sequence when listening to THX reference levels requires 120 dBs at 10hz and for that good luck. I don't know a single commercial sub that could do that except maybe the Cap S2. Of course near field placement and room gain helps a ton.


----------



## Alan P

^^^

Or the PSA T-18. Ask me how I know.


----------



## MKtheater

Are you sure you are hitting 120 dBs from that last sweep? I bet many commercial Amps have limiters on them to compress and protect the drivers. The guy above said his ported HSU had no problems so if one watches that scene and your sub does not blow up it can play it right? Of course not. You are running duals so I am sure you are fine but I was saying a single sub at 10hz. As of right now unfortunately the highest commercial sub tested was the sub 2 and a single in my room would not do it.


----------



## Alan P

I hit 118db at reference with the EoT sweep....I figure that's close enough. 

I may be able to best that though...doing a bit more tweaking with placement tonight.


----------



## Scott Simonian

But at what frequency?


----------



## MKtheater

Is that with both at the LP during the last sweep?


----------



## Alan P

Scott Simonian said:


> But at what frequency?


Heck if I know. Tell me how to find out.



MKtheater said:


> Is that with both at the LP during the last sweep?


Not sure if it was the last sweep, all I know is I peaked at 118db during the EoT opening bass craziness.  Not sure what part of the sweep it was.


----------



## MKtheater

Well, that sweep has 5 different fundamentals with harmonics so not pure. It starts at 30hz and works down to 10hz in 5 hz increments. The last sweep is 10hz with harmonics. The loudest portion is 10hz though. You can always run sweeps from REW as well.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Alan P said:


> Heck if I know. Tell me how to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it was the last sweep, all I know is I peaked at 118db during the EoT opening bass craziness.  Not sure what part of the sweep it was.


The best would be to use an RTA (real time analyzer) to see where you are hitting 118dB.

Using a SPL meter will only tell you that you are hitting a level at whatever is the loudest at that moment. For instance, in the EoT opening there are many other frequencies going on. I'm not saying it is the case but you could be hitting 118dB at 30hz and something lesser at 10hz.


----------



## Alan P

Gotcha. I'll fire up the REW RTA when I get a chance, maybe tonight....fingers crossed I don't wake up the wife.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

She shouldn't sleep and mess up yor bass play. Jeeze


----------



## Alan P

Sadly, it's one of the only times I get to play.

Last night I had Tron:Legacy going (the bike battle scene) at -5MV and she didn't come out and yell at me....I swear that woman could sleep through a nuclear attack. I'm a lucky man. 

BTW, due to recommendations in this thread, I just bought that movie last week....holy cr*p that thing has some* serious bass*.


----------



## MKtheater

Yes, Tron rocks!


----------



## TheGiantPeach

Alan P said:


> Sadly, it's one of the only times I get to play.
> 
> Last night I had Tron:Legacy going (the bike battle scene) at -5MV and she didn't come out and yell at me....I swear that woman could sleep through a nuclear attack. I'm a lucky man.
> 
> BTW, due to recommendations in this thread, I just bought that movie last week....holy cr*p that thing has some* serious bass*.





MKtheater said:


> Yes, Tron rocks!


Heck yeah. Tron has been one of my reference discs. Amazing sound and visuals (cough Olivia Wilde cough).


----------



## MKtheater

I still use it.


----------



## AJ72

+1 Tron:Legacy still my number 1 go to demo disc.


----------



## AJ72

Earth to Echo had some decent moments but I couldn't sit through it and missed some of the craziness reported in the second hour of the film. Reminded me of Cloverfield with all that shaky cam s... going on.


----------



## Toe

AJ72 said:


> Earth to Echo had some decent moments but I couldn't sit through it and missed some of the craziness reported in the second hour of the film. Reminded me of Cloverfield with all that shaky cam s... going on.


You should have at least skipped all the way to the end which is where the best bass moment in the entire film is, and it was fantastic! 

Love Tron Legacy for LFE! 

Hated that opening scene in EoT as far as the general execution and how it related to the bass in the rest of the film. Fun otherwise for strictly demo/testing purposes.


----------



## BrutalBodyShots

Hey all. A couple of years back, perhaps buried in this massive thread or elsewhere I found info on two Blu-ray demo discs which at the time I downloaded and burned. They had a ton of scenes from different movies with great LFE content, animations, visuals, etc. I'm sure most of you reading this thread know the demo discs I'm speaking of.

Anyway my reason for posting is that I'm wondering if any other discs have been made since, like part 3, 4 etc. since it's been a few years. After reading some of the more recent pages of this thread I got to thinking that it would be great to have an updated Blu-ray demo disc with some slightly newer content.

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

i think a new edition is coming out...


----------



## gene4ht

I believe all current info can be found in the BluRay software forum under demo discs....


----------



## shpitz

BrutalBodyShots said:


> Hey all. A couple of years back, perhaps buried in this massive thread or elsewhere I found info on two Blu-ray demo discs which at the time I downloaded and burned. They had a ton of scenes from different movies with great LFE content, animations, visuals, etc. I'm sure most of you reading this thread know the demo discs I'm speaking of.
> 
> Anyway my reason for posting is that I'm wondering if any other discs have been made since, like part 3, 4 etc. since it's been a few years. After reading some of the more recent pages of this thread I got to thinking that it would be great to have an updated Blu-ray demo disc with some slightly newer content.
> 
> Thanks fellas.


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...truction/1412846-ultimate-bass-demo-disc.html


----------



## Quickett

I think this is the latest one to be discussed

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-dedicated-theater-design-construction/1800057-new-bass-demo-disc-progress.html


----------



## wth718

Fury. 😁😁😁


----------



## Reefdvr27

wth718 said:


> Fury. :grin::grin::grin:


Good or bad?


----------



## Fatshaft

wth718 said:


> Fury. 😁😁😁


Watched it yesterday night...
The tanks feel like this...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

sick!


----------



## wth718

Reefdvr27 said:


> Good or bad?


Early candidate for LFE movie of the year, imo.


----------



## Alan P

Sweet, my copy will be here today!


----------



## Mrkazador

Dracula Untold... LFE is bad... Hobbit 1 bad.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

wth718 said:


> Early candidate for LFE movie of the year, imo.


Lol it's January. 

Anyhow. Would like to see it graphed


----------



## beastaudio

Makes no difference. Film Mixer worked on Fury and for sure confirmed that the whole soundtrack was unfiltered, and not only unfiltered, but they actually USED that space quite well as well....


----------



## wth718

Brian Fineberg said:


> Lol it's January.
> 
> Anyhow. Would like to see it graphed


Yeah, but it's January *20*th! 

Seriously, this movie was more fun than any of the ones from last year that I can remember. Levels were there, variety was there, extension was there. First movie in a long time with scenes that I rewound mid-watch to hear again. Can/t wait to see it graphed.


----------



## mo949

beastaudio said:


> Makes no difference. Film Mixer worked on Fury and for sure confirmed that the whole soundtrack was unfiltered, and not only unfiltered, but they actually USED that space quite well as well....


I hope it stays that way for the home bluray mix. would be awesome to have a tank movie that uses it all!


----------



## WayneJoy

mo949 said:


> I hope it stays that way for the home bluray mix. would be awesome to have a tank movie that uses it all!


 He did the home theater mix and said that it was unfiltered.


----------



## tanwn1

Yes Earth to Echoes LFE is Great.


----------



## Scott Simonian

I remember wicked midbass in Fury. I liked it.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

wth718 said:


> Fury. í ½í¸�í ½í¸�í ½í¸�


I watched that the other day with my wife...

Me: "New movies to watch: Fury or The Maze Runner"
Her: "Doesn't matter."
Me: "I'll go with Fury since I've heard The Maze Runner has bass and I don't want to piss off the neighbors cuz it's late at night."
Her after a bit: "I thought you picked this movie because there wasn't bass in it..."
Me: "I said I KNEW The Maze Runner had bass, I didn't know this did."

I played on of the tank scenes LOUD this morning after redoing some PEQ's after altering some speaker placement.. yeah that pic from Fatshaft is about right...


----------



## discone

I received and watched Terminator: Salvation yesterday. I enjoyed the sound and bass! 

What I enjoyed the most was the gas station scene for it was a *Foot Stomping* good time!!


----------



## beastaudio

^^^^^ Yea those noises the big robot makes are creepy, and actually have a pretty low fundamental. not ULF, but for an "electronic" type sound, they dig nice with some great midbass and punch to them...


----------



## Alan P

Alan P said:


> Sweet, my copy will be here today!


I was wrong, it was Lucy that showed up yesterday....my copy of Fury won't be here until next Tuesday (the official release day). How are you guys watching it already??


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Alan P said:


> I was wrong, it was Lucy that showed up yesterday....my copy of Fury won't be here until next Tuesday (the official release day). How are you guys watching it already??


I always wonder the same thing...grrr

back when dvd's were just coming out (late 90's) I had a local mom and pop store that would put the dvd on the shelf the day they came in ignoring release day...I ALWAYS had new releases up to a week ahead of time...now that store is out of business...so i wait like any other slob haha


----------



## saprano

Brian Fineberg said:


> I always wonder the same thing...grrr
> 
> back when dvd's were just coming out (late 90's) I had a local mom and pop store that would put the dvd on the shelf the day they came in ignoring release day...I ALWAYS had new releases up to a week ahead of time...now that store is out of business...so i wait like any other slob haha


I still have A M&P store in my area that does that. The only movie i got 3 weeks eary was TDK. There's no other bluray that i would spend $35 for again. The hype was real with that movie.


----------



## tvuong

Alan P said:


> How are you guys watching it already??





Brian Fineberg said:


> I always wonder the same thing...grrr


Most if not all movies are released earlier in other countries and being uploaded on line.


----------



## Alan P

Yeah, but the vast majority of movies uploaded to the internet have lossy audio....how can folks honestly comment on the soundtrack if they haven't heard the lossless audio?


----------



## tvuong

^^ some uploaded movies are the actual bluray 45-50gb size, others are mkv ripped 4-20gb size with dtsMA lossless audio as well. Some can tell the difference in the ripped version, other cannot.


----------



## Alan P

Huh, I'm not familiar with downloading movies so I guess I assumed people would always go for the smallest file size.

Learn something new every day.


----------



## Homebrew101

Alan P said:


> Huh, I'm not familiar with downloading movies so I guess I assumed people would always go for the smallest file size.
> 
> Learn something new every day.




not unlike downloading the Bass demo discs here, 50gig of pirated copyright material


----------



## Alan P

^^^

Well, I guess I'm guilty of _that_.


----------



## wth718

Alan P said:


> Yeah, but the vast majority of movies uploaded to the internet have lossy audio....how can folks honestly comment on the soundtrack if they haven't heard the lossless audio?


Lossy vs Lossless audio isn't going to net any difference in LFE content, assuming the same mix, which is the case 99% of the time.


----------



## discone

Homebrew101 said:


> not unlike downloading the Bass demo discs here, 50gig of pirated copyright material


I will not comment on that statement for I may or may not have accidentally hit the download button while exploring Bass material.


----------



## Alan P

^^^

Really, well...that's quite a revelation to me! I've always assumed that blu-rays' HD audio tracks were far superior to Dolby Digital in terms of audio...you're saying not so??


----------



## wth718

Alan P said:


> ^^^
> 
> Really, well...that's quite a revelation to me! I've always assumed that blu-rays' HD audio tracks were far superior to Dolby Digital in terms of audio...you're saying not so??


Superior, yes. Far superior? I don't know about that. I think I've seen some blind tests where listeners can't tell the difference between a DTS/DD vs DTSMA/TRUEHD track. But even if there's a noticeable difference, that will be in the higher frequencies, not LFE. LFE uses much less bandwidth than the higher stuff.


----------



## rhed

Any one know if "Annebele" has bass like "the conjuring"?


----------



## wth718

rhed said:


> Any one know if "Annebele" has bass like "the conjuring"?


Bass is good. Not as good as Conjuring, tho. IMO, of course.


----------



## Fatshaft

i will "NEVER" listen to a movie if it doesn't have lossless track !!!


----------



## Alan P

Well, _never _is a strong word...I still watch movies via Netflix or Amazon streaming now and then. 

However, I much prefer the audio from a BR.


----------



## ambesolman

wth718 said:


> Superior, yes. Far superior? I don't know about that. I think I've seen some blind tests where listeners can't tell the difference between a DTS/DD vs DTSMA/TRUEHD track. But even if there's a noticeable difference, that will be in the higher frequencies, not LFE. LFE uses much less bandwidth than the higher stuff.



I hate say it, but it all sounds like surround sound to me. Though I've done a lossy/lossless a/b comparison.



Fatshaft said:


> i will "NEVER" listen to a movie if it doesn't have lossless track !!!



You already have. Remember DVDs?



Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## audiofan1

Fatshaft said:


> i will "NEVER" listen to a movie if it doesn't have lossless track !!!


Does'nt speak well of ones set up if you can't extract a good cinema experience from the old dogs  Jk I feel what you're saying but in some cases I get stuck with a movie I most likely won't purchase from say the dastardly duo of Netflix & Lions Gate  but none the less my rig still shows its stuff with less than a lossless track. I'd go as far as saying there are indeed cases that the run of the mill 5.1 DD track may even sound a tad better  but its far and in between


----------



## Mrkazador

John Wick has a decent amount of LFE from *0* to 20hz. Keep an eye on this one.


----------



## Alan P

0hz?! How exactly can you tell?


----------



## jafo818

John Wick will be my first blind buy. I own 860 DVDs/Blu-rays. I hope it's as good as everyone says.


----------



## Fatshaft

Tonight's Menu...








Followed by 









Lossless baby!!!!


----------



## Mrkazador

Be prepared to be disappointed with Draculas LFE.


----------



## Fatshaft

Mrkazador said:


> Be prepared to be disappointed with Draculas LFE.


----------



## wth718

Mrkazador said:


> Be prepared to be disappointed with Draculas LFE.


Agreed. I didn't think it was Hobbit bad, but I also tried to wipe The Hobbit (bass AND movie) out of my mind, so who knows?


----------



## Mongo171

Mrkazador said:


> John Wick has a decent amount of LFE from *0* to 20hz. Keep an eye on this one.


No such thing as a 0Hz signal.


----------



## Alan P

^^^

It's called "silence".


----------



## Hopinater

Fatshaft you are cracking me up with your pictorial commentary.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Alan P said:


> ^^^
> 
> It's called "silence".



It's called 'a melted voice coil'.


----------



## ambesolman

Alan P said:


> ^^^
> 
> It's called "silence".



And it's golden


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## tvuong

Alan P said:


> ^^^
> 
> It's called "silence".


but shake the crap out of you . Wait, can that even happen?


----------



## Scott Simonian

0hz = DC

Definitely would not "shake the crap out of you".


----------



## Mongo171

A positive DC signal would cause extention of the cone. The higher the voltage, the more likely that you will melt the voice coil.


----------



## ambesolman

Wouldn't pos hz create a negative pressure and suck the air out of the room? That'd be trippy 


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Mongo171

I used a 9V battery to check polarity when I used to install car stereos. The correct way would push the cone out. Reverse polarity would make the cone retract into the basket.


----------



## saprano

wth718 said:


> Lossy vs Lossless audio isn't going to net any difference in LFE content, assuming the same mix, which is the case 99% of the time.


 On the same bluray? Yeah. DVD to bluray? Completely different sound quality.


----------



## Fatshaft

Dracula...


----------



## wth718

saprano said:


> On the same bluray? Yeah. DVD to bluray? Completely different sound quality.


Overall audio, true. LFE, no. Same mix, you're not going to tell a difference.


----------



## wth718

fatshaft said:


> dracula...


lmao!


----------



## audiofan1

Alright Fatshaft your killing me  My wife is sitting next to me wondering what so funny!


----------



## NODES

Anyone watch Lucy??? so much LFE in that movie!


----------



## discone

Fatshaft said:


> Dracula...



What a shame! 

I was looking forward to this Dracula having some good bass. I hope the rest of the sound and story make up for it.


----------



## bori

John Wick had some good bass.


----------



## Fatshaft

discone said:


> What a shame!
> 
> I was looking forward to this Dracula having some good bass. I hope the rest of the sound and story make up for it.


Both my wife and I thoroughly enjoyed the movie.


----------



## discone

Fatshaft said:


> Both my wife and I thoroughly enjoyed the movie.


Great! Glad to hear it was enjoyable for you and yours. 

Thanks for the heads up! I know coming here I'm always waiting for reports on bass, but like to read if it was still a good film or not even if the bass is not there like we want.


----------



## raynist

WayneJoy said:


> He did the home theater mix and said that it was unfiltered.


Interesting. The guys over at Data-bass say it IS filtered and similar to Riddick. Riddick did sound great but was obviously missing the ULF. 

They also said perhaps it could have been filtered after it was mixed. If that was the case and I was FilmMixer I would be pissed. 

Hopefully @FilmMixer can stop by again. 

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-131#entry5784


----------



## Brian Fineberg

raynist said:


> Interesting. The guys over at Data-bass say it IS filtered and similar to Riddick. Riddick did sound great but was obviously missing the ULF.
> 
> Hopefully @FilmMixer can stop by again.
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....read-films-games-music-etc/page-131#entry5786


damnit!


----------



## mantaraydesign

wth718 said:


> Bass is good. Not as good as Conjuring, tho. IMO, of course.


So is the Conjuring the only horror movie with the best bass? Are there more horror movies in bluray with 5 star bass?


Any good bass in the Dawn of the Planet of the Apes in bluray?


----------



## saprano

wth718 said:


> Overall audio, true. LFE, no. Same mix, you're not going to tell a difference.


No. The bass on bluray sounds more cleaner and controlled compared to the DVD version. The DVD is sometimes louder but lacks detail and sounds sloppy. I'm always comparing dvd to bluray. I've learned the characteristics of each when it comes to PQ and SQ.

Try it yourself.


----------



## tvuong

^^ Triangle


----------



## Brian Fineberg

mantaraydesign said:


> So is the Conjuring the only horror movie with the best bass? Are there more horror movies in bluray with 5 star bass?
> 
> 
> Any good bass in the Dawn of the Planet of the Apes in bluray?


yes to apes..

the Haunting is a very good horror bass flick


----------



## Scott Simonian

Still not on blu-ray. Grrrr!


----------



## mantaraydesign

tvuong said:


> ^^ Triangle


Thanks!



Brian Fineberg said:


> yes to apes..
> 
> the Haunting is a very good horror bass flick


Thanks, will buy the Apes.

About the Haunting, is this movie in bluray or DVD? If it is in DVD, is it the DTS version or the regular Dolby Digital version?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

dvd dts version is the one i have...dot know if its out in BR


----------



## mantaraydesign

Brian Fineberg said:


> dvd dts version is the one i have...dot know if its out in BR



Thanks!


----------



## wth718

saprano said:


> No. The bass on bluray sounds more cleaner and controlled compared to the DVD version. The DVD is sometimes louder but lacks detail and sounds sloppy. I'm always comparing dvd to bluray. I've learned the characteristics of each when it comes to PQ and SQ.
> 
> Try it yourself.


I have and I disagree completely. Only way to eliminate psychoacoustics is a blind test. The bandwidth for LFE covers at most 1-120 Hz. For the rest of the audio spectrum 1-20,000 KHz is used. Big difference. DVDs can easily handle the LFE spectrum.


----------



## saprano

wth718 said:


> I have and I disagree completely. Only way to eliminate psychoacoustics is a blind test. The bandwidth for LFE covers at most 1-120 Hz. For the rest of the audio spectrum 1-20,000 KHz is used. Big difference. DVDs can easily handle the LFE spectrum.


 Like i said try some comparisons yourself. The difference is there. The bluray is clearly superior. Lossy vs lossless on bluray i find the same on some movies. It can be identical but there a few blurays where it's night and day. V for Vendetta is one example. The overall SQ is much better with the lossless track than the 384kbps DD. Then there others like Pirates of the Caribbean 1 to 3 i find there's no difference at all. And that's a Dolby Digital track at 640kbps vs a PCM track at a constant 6.9mbps.


----------



## tvuong

Perhaps there is at least one movie that has better bass in DVD than BR. The Haunting and TitanAE DVDs have incredible bass.


----------



## Alan P

^^^

Master & Commander is reportedly better on DVD.


----------



## audiofan1

raynist said:


> Interesting. The guys over at Data-bass say it IS filtered and similar to Riddick. Riddick did sound great but was obviously missing the ULF.
> 
> They also said perhaps it could have been filtered after it was mixed. If that was the case and I was FilmMixer I would be pissed.
> 
> Hopefully @FilmMixer can stop by again.
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....read-films-games-music-etc/page-131#entry5784


Didn't Riddick have solid LFE down to 15hz ? That's a pretty respectable use of LFE and it did sound great. I'm really hoping "Fury" delivers as I plan a blind buy


----------



## saprano

tvuong said:


> Perhaps there is at least one movie that has better bass in DVD than BR. The Haunting and TitanAE DVDs have incredible bass.


 And then there's this. But still, some DVD's may be louder and not filtered but they don't have that.......cleanliness and sense of direction and space that the bluray versions have. Twister is yet another good example i find.


----------



## Scott Simonian

saprano said:


> Like i said try some comparisons yourself. The difference is there. The bluray is clearly superior. Lossy vs lossless on bluray i find the same on some movies. It can be identical but there a few blurays where it's night and day. V for Vendetta is one example. The overall SQ is much better with the lossless track than the 384kbps DD. Then there others like Pirates of the Caribbean 1 to 3 i find there's no difference at all. And that's a Dolby Digital track at 640kbps vs a PCM track at a constant 6.9mbps.


640k DD can sound pretty damn good. The dvd rate 384 and 448 do not sound good and I can tell easily.



tvuong said:


> Perhaps there is at least one movie that has better bass in DVD than BR. The Haunting and TitanAE DVDs have incredible bass.


Yes they do! And both not on BD still. GGGrrrrr!!!



Alan P said:


> ^^^
> 
> Master & Commander is reportedly better on DVD.


It actually _sounds_ better on BD but the bass was neutered


----------



## raynist

audiofan1 said:


> Didn't Riddick have solid LFE down to 15hz ? That's a pretty respectable use of LFE and it did sound great. I'm really hoping "Fury" delivers as I plan a blind buy


Steep filter on that one, -10db point at 27hz

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/98-riddick-unrated-execution-and-recommendation-poll-closed/#entry2498


----------



## audiofan1

^^^^ Can't complain about hard hitting bass! I'm sure the extra ULF grunt would have put this over the top !

Thanks


----------



## wth718

saprano said:


> And then there's this. But still, some DVD's may be louder and not filtered but they don't have that.......cleanliness and sense of direction and space that the bluray versions have. Twister is yet another good example i find.


By definition, BR tracks will have higher bitrate audio than DVDs. Assuming that, and then assuming your contention that BR LFE is tighter/less sloppy, whatever because of the technical limitations of DVD, then you would NEVER have a DVD that sounds better for the LFE spectrum. That's not the case. Also, what "direction and space" are you hearing from the LFE portion of the track??

Again, I'm sure you do hear differences. But unless you're subjected to a blind test, you can't possibly know how much of it can be attributed to the psychological effect of KNOWING you're listening to a lossless track.


----------



## audiofan1

Not to mention when the vast majority of AVR's and Pre's when DRC is applied its a max of 48khz from bluray regardless of the sampling rate  that pretty much levels the playing field of using a higher sampling rate. Still to date IMHO 192/24 bit lossless from* Akira *and a few more, are the only movies that can boast a discernable difference in fidelity! That's of course if you turn Audyssey and the like off !


----------



## saprano

wth718 said:


> By definition, BR tracks will have higher bitrate audio than DVDs. Assuming that, and then assuming your contention that BR LFE is tighter/less sloppy, whatever because of the technical limitations of DVD, then you would NEVER have a DVD that sounds better for the LFE spectrum. That's not the case.


 What dvd's sound better than the bluray versions? None.



> Also, what "direction and space" are you hearing from the LFE portion of the track??


 Haha. It just sounds more real to me. It has better presence. I'm mentioning alot of superlatives but that's the best way i can explain what i experience.


> Again, I'm sure you do hear differences. But unless you're subjected to a blind test, you can't possibly know how much of it can be attributed to the psychological effect of KNOWING you're listening to a lossless track.


 I'd love to do one. I'm sure i'll still be able to tell the difference.


----------



## wth718

saprano said:


> What dvd's sound better than the bluray versions? None.


Umm, a couple were quoted on this very page. Again, we're not talking about the overall track, just the LFE.

Haha. It just sounds more real to me. It has better presence. I'm mentioning alot of superlatives but that's the best way i can explain what i experience. 

That's part of your problem. You think that presence, direction, and "airiness" comes from your LFE channel--it doesn't. Those cues come from your speakers. If you're hearing direction from your subs, it's crossed too high.


----------



## saprano

wth718 said:


> Umm, a couple were quoted on this very page. Again, we're not talking about the overall track, just the LFE.


Like I explained some dvd's are louder and unfiltered but the bluray still sounds better. Yes the LFE track. 





> That's part of your problem. You think that presence, direction, and "airiness" comes from your LFE channel--it doesn't. Those cues come from your speakers. If you're hearing direction from your subs, it's crossed too high.


No man I'm not talking about the speakers at all. I know the difference. The bass on the bluray is more realistic and well put together. You're going to have to compare for yourself to understand.


----------



## wth718

saprano said:


> Like I explained some dvd's are louder and unfiltered but the bluray still sounds better. Yes the LFE track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No man I'm not talking about the speakers at all. I know the difference. The bass on the bluray is more realistic and well put together. You're going to compare yourself to understand.


Lol. Ok, I guess you're just going to keep ignoring where I said that I had. Hey, if it sounds better to you, that's all that matters at the end of the day.


----------



## saprano

Where did you say you've done these comparisons? 

Anyway yeah this is what I hear. Everyone has a different opinion on PQ and AQ. But I mean the bass quality on dvds and blurays should be readily apparent.

The last movie I tested was Iron Man 3. Same results.


----------



## wth718

saprano said:


> Where did you say you've done these comparisons?





wth718 said:


> I have and I disagree completely. Only way to eliminate psychoacoustics is a blind test. The bandwidth for LFE covers at most 1-120 Hz. For the rest of the audio spectrum 1-20,000 KHz is used. Big difference. DVDs can easily handle the LFE spectrum.


here.


----------



## Gary147852

... well I would agree that the track with the higher bit rate(most typically found on blurays) would have better quality.... however the track with the deeper lfe tracks(non filtered, usually found on dvd copies, and not blurays) have "better" lfe(low frequency effects/extension). I think that's the argument, not weather or not someone's subjective listening experience tends to make them think one track is better than the other. Data is all I care about.


----------



## Oliver Deplace

saprano said:


> Like i said try some comparisons yourself. The difference is there. The bluray is clearly superior. Lossy vs lossless on bluray i find the same on some movies. It can be identical but there a few blurays where it's night and day. V for Vendetta is one example. The overall SQ is much better with the lossless track than the 384kbps DD. Then there others like Pirates of the Caribbean 1 to 3 i find there's no difference at all. And that's a Dolby Digital track at 640kbps vs a PCM track at a constant 6.9mbps.




If the mixes are different, which is often the case, between DVD and BD, there's a good chance they'll sound different (and contain different data). 

I've compared Hellboy DVD to to its BD counterpart. On these tracks, the mixer remapped the vocals to a song, from L&R (DVD) to the CC (BD), and restored the vocals to the song that disappear from the DVD (at 25:20), then reappear (at 25:48). 
If you have both discs (DVD 0 43396 01317 9 and BD 0 43396 19172 3), and want to hear the difference, turn off your CC, play the DVD from 25:14 to 26:39 and play the BD from 26:28 to 28:16. Then play both segments with the CC on. 

To me, the difference was obvious when I first heard the BD (hence, my research). Sometimes, my CC can throw an image that is smaller and more forward than a dual-mono image, as it did in this case.

There may be others on these discs, but they didn't grab my attention.

My point is, once someone's put their mitts on the stems, there's a good chance they've made some changes. So, the differences you hear may have nothing to do with codecs or the colour of the laser's beam.

Oh, and in this instance, I might prefer the dual-mono on the DVD over that of the CC on the BD, that doesn't mean I'll say the DVD is superior to the BD. It's just my preference, and one that is likely to be system-dependent.


----------



## saprano

Gary147852 said:


> ... well I would agree that the track with the higher bit rate(most typically found on blurays) would have better quality.... however the track with the deeper lfe tracks(non filtered, usually found on dvd copies, and not blurays) have "better" lfe(low frequency effects/extension). I think that's the argument, not weather or not someone's subjective listening experience tends to make them think one track is better than the other. Data is all I care about.


 I spoke about this above.


----------



## Elihawk

Since listening is subjective and open to our own biases...has someone measured a movie on DVD vs BD and show that the lfe is different? That is the ONLY WAY to settle this question...with SCIENCE!


----------



## saprano

Oliver Deplace said:


> If the mixes are different, which is often the case, between DVD and BD, there's a good chance they'll sound different (and contain different data).
> 
> I've compared Hellboy DVD to to its BD counterpart. On these tracks, the mixer remapped the vocals to a song, from L&R (DVD) to the CC (BD), and restored the vocals to the song that disappear from the DVD (at 25:20), then reappear (at 25:48).
> If you have both discs (DVD 0 43396 01317 9 and BD 0 43396 19172 3), and want to hear the difference, turn off your CC, play the DVD from 25:14 to 26:39 and play the BD from 26:28 to 28:16. Then play both segments with the CC on.
> 
> To me, the difference was obvious when I first heard the BD (hence, my research). Sometimes, my CC can throw an image that is smaller and more forward than a dual-mono image, as it did in this case.
> 
> There may be others on these discs, but they didn't grab my attention.
> 
> My point is, once someone's put their mitts on the stems, there's a good chance they've made some changes. So, the differences you hear may have nothing to do with codecs or the colour of the laser's beam.
> 
> Oh, and in this instance, I might prefer the dual-mono on the DVD over that of the CC on the BD, that doesn't mean I'll say the DVD is superior to the BD. It's just my preference, and one that is likely to be system-dependent.


 Yes blurays can have a different mix. Maby more for the older releases than recent ones. But there are lossy and lossless tracks on the same bluray that still sound different. The Patriot is another where the overall sound and LFE are better with the PCM track than the DD. I guess it depends because that's not always the case as i explained in my other post. 

I even find that lossy on bluray has better quality to it than the same lossy on dvd. How about that.


----------



## Gary147852

I think this thread is off topic by now.


----------



## raynist

Elihawk said:


> Since listening is subjective and open to our own biases...has someone measured a movie on DVD vs BD and show that the lfe is different? That is the ONLY WAY to settle this question...with SCIENCE!


I think i did see a graph of this on data-bass.com for a movie.


----------



## Trigen

wth718 said:


> Early candidate for LFE movie of the year, imo.


If you loved the bass on Fury, You will love American Sniper (as long as the mixers did not change the mix for home use).

I would be surprised if it doesn't win the sound mixing (and editing) oscar.


----------



## Oliver Deplace

saprano said:


> I even find that lossy on bluray has better quality to it than the same lossy on dvd. How about that.


If the mix is different, then there's a good chance that the sound will be different. The lossy on the BD may be from a different mix than the lossy on the DVD.


----------



## ambesolman

Elihawk said:


> Since listening is subjective and open to our own biases...has someone measured a movie on DVD vs BD and show that the lfe is different? That is the ONLY WAY to settle this question...with SCIENCE!












Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## AJ72

I seem to recall Filmmixer stating that they (he too) didn't normally cater for the ELF frequencies so I'm not surprised if Fury doesn't contain sub 18Hz material. Unless as suggested something has happened after Filmmixer had finished. I guess he's the only one that really knows and I'm looking forward to watching the film tomorrow. 

Planes fire rescue provided some good moments and the film wasn't bad either.


----------



## wth718

I'm sure I've seen some tests done of at least a couple films' DVD vs BR tracks and they found no measurable difference. Except for perhaps a db in overall level, IIRC. Having trouble finding it on d-b.com because of their search criteria restrictions.


----------



## Bassment

The bitrate of dolby digital and DTS is higher on blu-rays, that's why lossy on a BD sounds better than a DVD. Many DVD's have better bass than blu-rays and many have been measured. Generally ones that have been re-made or re-mastered like master and commander and lord of the rings.


----------



## MemX

tvuong said:


> Perhaps there is at least one movie that has better bass in DVD than BR. The Haunting and TitanAE DVDs have incredible bass.


Just to check, TitanAE is the animated film with Drew Barrymore and Matt Damon??

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Titan-E-DVD-Matt-Damon/dp/B0000560Y8/


----------



## wth718

MemX said:


> Just to check, TitanAE is the animated film with Drew Barrymore and Matt Damon??
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Titan-E-DVD-Matt-Damon/dp/B0000560Y8/


That's the one!


----------



## Gary147852

Just wondering...... are we allowed elvaluate bluray rips aswell?


----------



## mantaraydesign

WOW! Where can you buy The Haunting in DTS? 

I was not able to find it in Amazon or ebay. All the ones I see are the regular Dolby Digital sound format. I believe the DTS logo is on the front cover art right? All of them are the Signature Selection on the front cover.


----------



## AJ72

just watched fury and thought it was outstanding. very clean,makes the recent transformers look like a mess. loads of weight and slam. AWESOME JOB FILMMIXER!.


----------



## Samps

LUCY! Movie is C+ at best, but bass is good. Lots of low stuff. Picture frames rattling. Didn't appear to be dangerous bass but you might want to start the opening credits at a safe volume.


----------



## Toe

ALIEN ABDUCTION!  Netflix only had the DVD so I just watched that with the DD 5.1 track but holy $hit! This movie has a ton of DEEP hard hitting LFE. I thought the use of LFE was fantastic to create tension, but it definitely feels a bit tilted toward the bass fest side of the coin, so refined bass only guys need not apply here.  If you are looking for a ton of unfiltered LFE goodness though, this will give you a great fix!


----------



## mantaraydesign

Toe said:


> ALIEN ABDUCTION!  Netflix only had the DVD so I just watched that with the DD 5.1 track but holy $hit! This movie has a ton of DEEP hard hitting LFE. I thought the use of LFE was fantastic to create tension, but it definitely feels a bit tilted toward the bass fest side of the coin, so refined bass only guys need not apply here.  If you are looking for a ton of unfiltered LFE goodness though, this will give you a great fix!



Is this the correct movie in bluray:

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Alien-Abduction-Blu-ray/103966/


----------



## Toe

mantaraydesign said:


> Is this the correct movie in bluray:
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Alien-Abduction-Blu-ray/103966/


 
It might be, but it has a different cover than the one I watched if so. If you compare them, I am curious what you find. Here is the blu ray version of what I just watched..

http://www.amazon.com/alien-abducti...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=8-2&qid=1422071827


----------



## mantaraydesign

Toe said:


> It might be, but it has a different cover than the one I watched if so. If you compare them, I am curious what you find. Here is the blu ray version of what I just watched..
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/alien-abducti...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=8-2&qid=1422071827


ok thanks!

Does it have English sub? And is it a movie or a documentary?


----------



## teckademic

Just found on vudu a dolby atmos experience complete with 4 trailers and 1 short film. The "amaze" trailer had a lot of bass and sounded awesome! Best of all, free of purchase! I don't have atmos, but dolby digital plus track sounds great to me


----------



## Toe

mantaraydesign said:


> ok thanks!
> 
> Does it have English sub? And is it a movie or a documentary?


It's a movie in the found footage style (Blair Witch, Cloverfield, etc......). It's a fun ride in the HT.


----------



## audiofan1

Just checked out *"The Signal"* some hard hitting moments to shake things up and a pretty good movie as well


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> ALIEN ABDUCTION!  Netflix only had the DVD so I just watched that with the DD 5.1 track but holy $hit! This movie has a ton of DEEP hard hitting LFE. I thought the use of LFE was fantastic to create tension, but it definitely feels a bit tilted toward the bass fest side of the coin, so refined bass only guys need not apply here.  If you are looking for a ton of unfiltered LFE goodness though, this will give you a great fix!


 Thanks for the heads up Toe ! I just added it to my streaming que which in the past has proved unfiltered, I'll give it ago after *Lucy* tomorrow night


----------



## discone

audiofan1 said:


> Just checked out *"The Signal"* some hard hitting moments to shake things up and a pretty good movie as well


I enjoyed this as well for the bass. The movie was a bit tripped out though and had me guessing what was going on.


----------



## AJ72

Enjoyed the equaliser but thought it would be better given some reports. In saying that I have my suspicions I rented a ripped copy as picture was blurry/wavy at times. Bass was good but not as clean as Fury's which was stellar. It's only early but Fury is the clubhouse leader so far.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fury won't be bass movie of the year. It's got serious rolloff and doesn't dig low. I'm sure a full bandwidth movie will come in the next 11 months to dethrone it

Edit. That being said I do realize movies don't have to have full Bw to be great bass movies. I watched pacific rim for the first time since the day it came out and the bass is very impressive. Even though it doesn't dig very dee at all


----------



## Toe

I watched Guardians of the Galaxy last night after Alien Abduction and it was interesting how AA LFE put GotG bass in perspective. I watched GotG a few weeks ago in 2d but wanted to check out the 3d version last night (which was fantastic by the way!) and while I still very much enjoyed the bass/audio, I was missing that added extension/weight that AA did so well. That powerful and shuttering ~10-15hz LFE in AA added so much to that experience. 

Moral of the story is to always watch the most impressive bass film last if you do a double feature.


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Just checked out *"The Signal"* some hard hitting moments to shake things up and a pretty good movie as well


Thanks for the heads up! Just put up top my que.


----------



## wpbpete

Got a sneak peek at Interstellar and OMG!!!! room shaker!


----------



## raynist

AJ72 said:


> Enjoyed the equaliser but thought it would be better given some reports. In saying that I have my suspicions I rented a ripped copy as picture was blurry/wavy at times. Bass was good but not as clean as Fury's which was stellar. It's only early but Fury is the clubhouse leader so far.


Where do you rent a ripped copy? LOL


----------



## Fatshaft

Toe said:


> ALIEN ABDUCTION!  Netflix only had the DVD so I just watched that with the DD 5.1 track but holy $hit! This movie has a ton of DEEP hard hitting LFE. I thought the use of LFE was fantastic to create tension, but it definitely feels a bit tilted toward the bass fest side of the coin, so refined bass only guys need not apply here.  If you are looking for a ton of unfiltered LFE goodness though, this will give you a great fix!


As a MAJOR bassaddict...Thank you!


----------



## Gary147852

wpbpete said:


> Got a sneak peek at Interstellar and OMG!!!! room shaker!


I have been patiently waiting....


----------



## mantaraydesign

Toe said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Just put up top my que.



Is this movie with Laurence Fishburne and Brenton Thwaites?


----------



## Toe

mantaraydesign said:


> Is this movie with Laurence Fishburne and Brenton Thwaites?


I hope so as that is the one sitting up top my que. Maybe Audiofan can confirm for us.


----------



## Nick666

I love it when I hear clean low bass in movies that have nothing to do with action ... I was just watching St.Vincent (new Bill Murray comedy) and about 4 minutes in the movie when he's at the bank there's this wall shaking low bass out of nowhere ...haha.


----------



## saprano

Nick666 said:


> I love it when I hear clean low bass in movies that have nothing to do with action ... I was just watching St.Vincent (new Bill Murray comedy) and about 4 minutes in the movie when he's at the bank there's this wall shaking low bass out of nowhere ...haha.


 Something similar happens in Edge of Tommorow. I mentioned it a few pages back. It's when TC wakes up for the 3rd time ( i think) and goes to the camp. When he's talking you feel a very low bass rumble.


----------



## audiofan1

mantaraydesign said:


> Is this movie with Laurence Fishburne and Brenton Thwaites?





Toe said:


> I hope so as that is the one sitting up top my que. Maybe Audiofan can confirm for us.



Yes thats the one


----------



## GPBURNS

John Wick - What a bada$$ action flick - 
Loved this one - killer audio icing on the cake.
Flicks like this make the hobby soooooooooo worth it


----------



## djoberg

Samps said:


> LUCY! Movie is C+ at best, but bass is good. Lots of low stuff. Picture frames rattling. Didn't appear to be dangerous bass but you might want to start the opening credits at a safe volume.


I concur! The movie was "weird" but it had appreciable bass. Action in the surrounds was quite good as well with crystal-clear dialogue in the center!

For those of you who also appreciate stellar PQ, this was a STUNNER! It had deep, deep blacks with mesmerizing shadow details. Add to that some punchy colors, strong contrast, accurate flesh tones (most of the time), phenomenal depth and razor-sharp clarity and you have enough EYE CANDY to give your eyes the sugar-rush they deserve!


----------



## mantaraydesign

Anyone know if the movie *Dark Skies (2013)* with Keri Russell and Josh Hamilton got any good bass? I heard the movie was good but wondering if the bass was any good.


----------



## Gary147852

mantaraydesign said:


> Anyone know if the movie *Dark Skies (2013)* with Keri Russell and Josh Hamilton got any good bass? I heard the movie was good but wondering if the bass was any good.


meh. Not really a bass heavy movie. It is a good movie though......... just not for your sub(s)


----------



## mantaraydesign

Gary147852 said:


> meh. Not really a bass heavy movie. It is a good movie though......... just not for your sub(s)



ok thanks!

I was looking for the movie Alien Abduction on Amazon and I see Dark Skies next to it. I will get it because of many positive reviews. Be nice if it got great bass as well.


----------



## Gary147852

mantaraydesign said:


> ok thanks!
> 
> I was looking for the movie Alien Abduction on Amazon and I see Dark Skies next to it. I will get it because of many positive reviews. Be nice if it got great bass as well.


Strangely alien abduction only has about 2.5 stars out of 5....


----------



## Fatshaft

Gary147852 said:


> Strangely alien abduction only has about 2.5 stars out of 5....



You could remove the "2" in the rating and I'd still watch it because of the bass! 
Some sickos...like me...don't care about the rating and only care if there's "tons" of bass!


----------



## Gary147852

Fatshaft said:


> You could remove the "2" in the rating and I'd still watch it because of the bass!
> Some sickos...like me...don't care about the rating and only care if there's "tons" of bass!


Lol I thought bass levels and ratings were synonymous but Google doesn't think so.


----------



## Toe

Gary147852 said:


> Strangely alien abduction only has about 2.5 stars out of 5....


What does that have to do with the LFE? Movies are subjective and like any, some will like it and some won't.


----------



## Gary147852

Toe said:


> What does that have to do with the LFE?


You are correct. It was, irrelevant information. I suppose it had nothing to do with LFE.


----------



## ambesolman

Into The Storm was a lot of fun! Not crazy deep but tons of bass nonetheless. Will definitely pick this up!


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## bori

audiofan1 said:


> Just checked out *"The Signal"* some hard hitting moments to shake things up and a pretty good movie as well


Is this the movie with Lawrence fishbourne?


----------



## audiofan1

bori said:


> Is this the movie with Lawrence fishbourne?


Yes


----------



## audiofan1

*Lucy* was just a beautifully crafted & pristine soundtrack along with good LFE.

I'm now off to Alien Abduction


----------



## Gary147852

bori said:


> Is this the movie with Lawrence fishbourne?


Yes it is.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Gary147852 said:


> I have been patiently waiting....


Me and my daughter went off one night and seen this and I fell asleep 10 minutes into it. I should have never went as I was tired. She said it was good. I had said that the theater I went to was out of my state and sounded incredible. I woke up a few times and the Bass and soundstage were excellent for a public theater. My daughter said the movie was excellent. 

I am looking forward to Fury on Tuesday. I have wanted to see this before it was even out. Just never made it to the movies. Weather is looks like it going down hill, be nice to sit in on Tuesday and watch a good hard hitting movie. Also getting the Judge, which I believe will have zero bass LOL. 

I wanted to get a heads up, is Lucy worth buying? I don't really rent movies, but the reviews of Lucy looked bad so I skipped it this week. I also read the same with the Signal.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Gary147852 said:


> I have been patiently waiting....


Me and my daughter went off one night to see Interstellar and I fell asleep 15 minutes into it. I should have never went as I was tired. My daughter said it was really good. I had said earlier that the theater I went to was out of my state and sounded incredible. I woke up a few times and have to say that the bass and soundstage were excellent for a public theater. I was really shocked at how crisp and detailed the front stage was. Interstellar should be a great soundtrack all the way around. 

I am looking forward to Fury on Tuesday. I have wanted to see this before it was even out. Just never made it to the movies. Weather looks like it going down hill, be nice to sit in on Tuesday and watch a good hard hitting movie. Also getting the Judge, which I believe will have zero bass LOL. 

I wanted to get a heads up, is Lucy worth buying? I don't really rent movies, but the reviews of Lucy looked bad so I skipped it this week. I also read the same with the Signal.


----------



## audiofan1

@ Toe 

Alien Abduction was an absolute beast

Thanks


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> @ Toe
> 
> Alien Abduction was an absolute beast
> 
> Thanks


Nice!  Any time


Spoiler



the aliens would show up


 was LFE pounding time!


----------



## Gary147852

I think skin walker ranch has some good bass too.


----------



## raynist

Reefdvr27 said:


> Me and my daughter went off one night to see Interstellar and I fell asleep 15 minutes into it. I should have never went as I was tired. My daughter said it was really good. I had said earlier that the theater I went to was out of my state and sounded incredible. I woke up a few times and have to say that the bass and soundstage were excellent for a public theater. I was really shocked at how crisp and detailed the front stage was. Interstellar should be a great soundtrack all the way around.
> 
> I am looking forward to Fury on Tuesday. I have wanted to see this before it was even out. Just never made it to the movies. Weather looks like it going down hill, be nice to sit in on Tuesday and watch a good hard hitting movie. Also getting the Judge, which I believe will have zero bass LOL.
> 
> I wanted to get a heads up, is Lucy worth buying? I don't really rent movies, but the reviews of Lucy looked bad so I skipped it this week. I also read the same with the Signal.


Very good/deep bass in Lucy. Movie was decent, I didn't like the way it ended but good action and Scarlette Johansen is always good to look at


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Nice!  Any time
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the aliens would show up
> 
> 
> was LFE pounding time!


My wife almost jumped out of her chair and I did get the hairs on the back of my neck to stand up during said moments! You just gotta love the way the LFE ( nice *Pulse *like effect in the intro) in this bad boy pressurized the room and lended that sense of dread from the atmospheric pressure. It did seem to have the spectrum covered pretty well, chest, head and concrete were all treated in this one and at good level! This needs to be measured for sure as I'm really wanting to know!

Thanks again for keeping the less than mainstream ( but sometimes far better) bass flicks alive


----------



## Gary147852

Reefdvr27 said:


> Me and my daughter went off one night to see Interstellar and I fell asleep 15 minutes into it. I should have never went as I was tired. My daughter said it was really good. I had said earlier that the theater I went to was out of my state and sounded incredible. I woke up a few times and have to say that the bass and soundstage were excellent for a public theater. I was really shocked at how crisp and detailed the front stage was. Interstellar should be a great soundtrack all the way around.
> 
> I am looking forward to Fury on Tuesday. I have wanted to see this before it was even out. Just never made it to the movies. Weather looks like it going down hill, be nice to sit in on Tuesday and watch a good hard hitting movie. Also getting the Judge, which I believe will have zero bass LOL.
> 
> I wanted to get a heads up, is Lucy worth buying? I don't really rent movies, but the reviews of Lucy looked bad so I skipped it this week. I also read the same with the Signal.


I've only seen about the first 10 mins of lucy, so I can't really tell you if I think it's good or not, but the signal was good imo. However you should grab up skin walker ranch if you run across it.


----------



## coolcat4843

Reefdvr27 said:


> I am looking forward to Fury on Tuesday.


The Blu-ray lossless audio will be unfiltered according to Marc Fishman.
Lets hope that the bass extends down into single digit territory.


----------



## irvin

If you guys got Netflix checkout the last 8 minutes of Curse of The Dragon Slayer (Dolby Plus). Lots of room shaking bass.


----------



## audiofan1

irvin said:


> If you guys got Netflix checkout the last 8 minutes of Curse of The Dragon Slayer (Dolby Plus). Lots of room shaking bass.


 Having Netflix streaming around for tons of movies with no apparent filtering going on is pretty cool indeed! I already put this one in my que a few months ago and will get around to checking it out


----------



## GPBURNS

Fury - not sure if maybe went into this with expectations too high - movie and audio. 
sounded great in parts - fidelity was superb - some great mid bass punch 
definitely lacking content/volume down deep -


----------



## mlah384

Just watched the new Godzlla (2014) and it tripped my breaker multiple times... I had to turn gains down... Hottest bass track movie I've watched to date...


----------



## Gary147852

mlah384 said:


> Just watched the new Godzlla (2014) and it tripped my breaker multiple times... I had to turn gains down... Hottest bass track movie I've watched to date...


I agree. Although I'm waiting to watch interstellar, fury, alien abduction, and a few others.


----------



## coolcat4843

GPBURNS said:


> Fury - not sure if maybe went into this with expectations too high - movie and audio.
> sounded great in parts - fidelity was superb - some great mid bass punch
> definitely lacking content/volume down deep -


Can't wait for the guys over at data-bass to chart it.
What with the Blu-ray release having unfiltered audio.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

coolcat4843 said:


> Can't wait for the guys over at data-bass to chart it.
> What with the Blu-ray release having unfiltered audio.


It already has been confirmed it rolls off way before any teen continent


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> It already has been confirmed it rolls off way before any teen continent


After the wife blew the 1 movie a month purchase on *Lucy* which wasn't a bad movie but could have easily lived without owning it  I was planning on purchasing Fury as i had the hope it not only contain midbass punch but was reported months back by Filmmixer as to not having filters applied but i guess its only so much the guy can do , Meh! oh well! good thing Netflix has the Blu releasing Teus


----------



## Gary147852

audiofan1 said:


> After the wife blew the 1 movie a month purchase on *Lucy* which wasn't a bad movie but could have easily lived without owning it  I was planning on purchasing Fury as i had the hope it not only contain midbass punch but was reported months back by Filmmixer as to not having filters applied but i guess its only so much the guy can do , Meh! oh well! good thing Netflix has the Blu releasing Teus


Who is filmmixer? I've tried to research this filmmixer but can't find anything.


----------



## audiofan1

Gary147852 said:


> Who is filmmixer? I've tried to research this filmmixer but can't find anything.


He's actually the guy who did the mix for the film and does post here from time to time, I must correct his correct moniker here as i may have did so incorrectly its *FilmMixer *


----------



## mantaraydesign

I don't know if this has ever brought up within this thread. But is there a TV show that got a lot of great bass? I have all *The Walking Dead* seasons on bluray. However, not so much bass in this TV show.

Here are some other TV shows I was looking to get but not sure of the bass department:

*- Black Sails

- Games of Thrones

- Vikings

- Penny Dreadful

- The Strain

- Sleepy Hollow

- Under the Dome*


----------



## Mrkazador

Game of thrones have a few episodes with good lfe. I think I charted one a while back.


----------



## Gary147852

audiofan1 said:


> He's actually the guy who did the mix for the film and does post here from time to time, I must correct his correct moniker here as i may have did so incorrectly its *FilmMixer *


For what film? I believe I've seen him referenced multiple times for different films.


----------



## audiofan1

Gary147852 said:


> For what film? I believe I've seen him referenced multiple times for different films.


 The one I'm referencing is *"Fury" *another more recent one I know of was *Riddick* .


----------



## mantaraydesign

Mrkazador said:


> Game of thrones have a few episodes with good lfe. I think I charted one a while back.



Thanks!


----------



## Snowmanick

Gary147852 said:


> For what film? I believe I've seen him referenced multiple times for different films.





audiofan1 said:


> The one I'm referencing is *"Fury" *another more recent one I know of was *Riddick* .


Marc (FilmMixer) is rather prolific and a great resource on the boards. You can check out his IMDB profile here.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

mantaraydesign said:


> I don't know if this has ever brought up within this thread. But is there a TV show that got a lot of great bass? I have all *The Walking Dead* seasons on bluray. However, not so much bass in this TV show.
> 
> Here are some other TV shows I was looking to get but not sure of the bass department:
> 
> *- Black Sails
> 
> - Games of Thrones
> 
> - Vikings
> 
> - Penny Dreadful
> 
> - The Strain
> 
> - Sleepy Hollow
> 
> - Under the Dome*


I know Game of Thrones (S02E09 specifically), Penny Deadful, and Sleepy Hollow have bass from time to time. Also add in 24: Live Another Day, The Blacklist, Cosmos: A Spacetime Odyssey (seriously), and Scorpion. There's probably some others (even on your list) that I've seen but I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## raynist

raynist said:


> Very good/deep bass in Lucy. Movie was decent, I didn't like the way it ended but good action and Scarlette Johansen is always good to look at


It was graphed and goes down to 7hz


----------



## rhed

raynist said:


> It was graphed and goes down to 7hz


Nice!! I just got the BD today..


----------



## mlah384

mantaraydesign said:


> I don't know if this has ever brought up within this thread. But is there a TV show that got a lot of great bass? I have all *The Walking Dead* seasons on bluray. However, not so much bass in this TV show.
> 
> Here are some other TV shows I was looking to get but not sure of the bass department:
> 
> *- Black Sails
> 
> - Games of Thrones
> 
> - Vikings
> 
> - Penny Dreadful
> 
> - The Strain
> 
> - Sleepy Hollow
> 
> - Under the Dome*


I remember the latest season of Breaking Bad having some good bass. One episode started out with some serious bass that lasted a long time but I don't remember which episode...


----------



## ambesolman

Just finished watching Lucy with the wife. Have to say we both really liked it! It's a very cool premise and is more along the lines of what Limitless could have been like instead of just being extremely intelligent. They're totally different avenues on the same basic concept obviously, but I enjoyed Lucy much more for the direction it took. I understand why it ended the way it did, but I'd have really liked another half hour delving into the possible implications of the finale's aftermath. 
As far as bass is concerned, it delivered. It was well used and supported the action, even appearing pretty low at times.
Definite buy for me!


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## audiofan1

From the moment *Lucy* started the bass oozed quality, its was pitch perfect and did dig deep


----------



## bori

audiofan1 said:


> @ Toe
> 
> Alien Abduction was an absolute beast
> 
> Thanks


Is this the 2014 version?


----------



## audiofan1

bori said:


> Is this the 2014 version?


 Yes!


----------



## Gary147852

audiofan1 said:


> @ Toe
> 
> Alien Abduction was an absolute beast
> 
> Thanks


I'm watching it now.


----------



## Alan P

mantaraydesign said:


> I don't know if this has ever brought up within this thread. But is there a TV show that got a lot of great bass? I have all *The Walking Dead* seasons on bluray. However, not so much bass in this TV show.
> 
> Here are some other TV shows I was looking to get but not sure of the bass department:
> 
> *- Black Sails
> 
> - Games of Thrones
> 
> - Vikings
> 
> - Penny Dreadful
> 
> - The Strain
> 
> - Sleepy Hollow
> 
> - Under the Dome*


Z Nation on Netflix streaming has some very good bass moments, and a lot of nice, low atmospheric bass throughout. Apparently it was a SyFy original last year, but I'd never heard of it until it showed up on NF.

I'm about halfway through S1 and am really enjoying it! Some episodes are duds, but overall I think it's very well done. It ain't no WD, but it's not really trying to be.

I loved the shout-out to Sharknado!


----------



## Alan P

This weekend I watched:

Lucy
The Maze Runner
The Equalizer


The Maze Runner wins for "most bass", Lucy for "quality bass" and Equalizer is right in the middle. 

Although I never expected to, I enjoyed Maze Runner more than the other two. I bought Lucy "blind" and kinda regret it because the movie itself wasn't very good....still has re-play value though just for the soundtrack.


----------



## mo949

Rise of the Planet of the Apes felt like it had a lot more bass than I remembered when I saw it the first time....


----------



## Brian Fineberg

mo949 said:


> Rise of the Planet of the Apes felt like it had a lot more bass than I remembered when I saw it the first time....


yup...a little low on level but packs a punch!

Rise of the Planet of the Apes (5.1 DTS-HD MA)

Level - 3 Stars (108.88dB composite)
Extension - 5 Stars (1Hz)
Dynamics - 5 Stars (28.33dB)
Execution - 4 Stars (by poll)

Overall - 4.25 Stars

^^thanks to data-bass.com


----------



## grtuck

Just anecdotal as I have no way to measure anything, but I really like the bass on Scorpion (CBS?) with my system. Probably the best TV show I watch for bass currently. I have 7 Triad inwall LCR's and the Triad Platinum Subwoofer currently.


----------



## Homebrew101

Gary147852 said:


> I think skin walker ranch has some good bass too.




that title sounds like it would be porn


----------



## beastaudio

grtuck said:


> Just anecdotal as I have no way to measure anything, but I really like the bass on Scorpion (CBS?) with my system. Probably the best TV show I watch for bass currently. I have 7 Triad inwall LCR's and the Triad Platinum Subwoofer currently.


Hey another NC'er! I will add you to the general NC/SC thread to follow along! I have enjoyed scorpion as well so far. Pretty neat premise and yes, the action has been pretty solid from an audio standpoint.


----------



## TheGiantPeach

mantaraydesign said:


> I don't know if this has ever brought up within this thread. But is there a TV show that got a lot of great bass? I have all *The Walking Dead* seasons on bluray. However, not so much bass in this TV show.
> 
> Here are some other TV shows I was looking to get but not sure of the bass department:
> 
> *- Black Sails
> 
> - Games of Thrones
> 
> - Vikings
> 
> - Penny Dreadful
> 
> - The Strain
> 
> - Sleepy Hollow
> 
> - Under the Dome*


Black Sails is awesome if you can put up with tons of nudity. I don't pay super close attention to bass extension with TV, but there's definitely some fun bass throughout. And it uses the surround channels really well for ships creaking and people walking and stuff.


----------



## GPBURNS

TheGiantPeach said:


> Black Sails is awesome if you can put up with tons of nudity.


is that a joke ? will have to check out now


----------



## TheGiantPeach

GPBURNS said:


> is that a joke ? will have to check out now


lol no joke. Not one to watch with the family around. Worse than Game of Thrones in that regard. Good show though.


----------



## audiofan1

TheGiantPeach said:


> lol no joke. Not one to watch with the family around. Worse than Game of Thrones in that regard. Good show though.



He's not joking  but in all seriousness its a Michael Bay show and I must say the audio is top notch


----------



## ambesolman

Had to watch Into the Storm again before sending it back to NF. Nothing like a quality beating by subs


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## mo949

Man of Tai Chi (Keanu Reeves foreign Kung Fu flick) was pretty awesome! I remember good bass, but I had a lot to drink that night 

So if you have enough brews, its recommended


----------



## Gary147852

Homebrew101 said:


> that title sounds like it would be porn


Lol. It's a alien movie.


----------



## Gary147852

Gary147852 said:


> I'm watching it now.


I actually had seen this before just didn't remember it. Ended up watching interstellar instead and oh. My. God. Best space movie I've seen thus far, some decent LFE too. Nothing major but enough


----------



## Gary147852

Omg at the bass in fury.


----------



## tvuong

^^ No OMG for me. I have not seen an OMG bass movie this year yet.


----------



## Gary147852

tvuong said:


> ^^ No OMG for me. I have not seen an OMG bass movie this year yet.


Lol. Well its definitetly the best bass I've heard thus far.


----------



## Fatshaft

tvuong said:


> ^^ No OMG for me. I have not seen an OMG bass movie this year yet.


To feel bass you need to put the switch to the "ON" position on your subs


----------



## MatthewTyson

tvuong said:


> ^^ No OMG for me. I have not seen an OMG bass movie this year yet.


 Yep. I really need Cloverfield 2.


----------



## Gary147852

Cloverfield 2? 0.o


----------



## MatthewTyson

Gary147852 said:


> Cloverfield 2? 0.o


 Wishful thinking...


----------



## mantaraydesign

TheGiantPeach said:


> Black Sails is awesomeif you can put up with tons of nudity.* I don't pay super close attention to bass extension* with TV, but there's definitely some fun bass throughout. And it uses the surround channels really well for ships creaking and people walking and stuff.


You don't pay super close attention to bass extension because you pay super close attention to all the nudity. I am thinking you are not in the right website here. Maybe bass isn't for you.


----------



## Mongo171

mantaraydesign said:


> You don't pay super close attention to bass extension because you pay super close attention to all the nudity. I am thinking you are not in the right website here. Maybe bass isn't for you.


He did say "for TV." I know I don't look for single-digit bass on "Big Bang Theory."


----------



## Gary147852

mantaraydesign said:


> You don't pay super close attention to bass extension because you pay super close attention to all the nudity. I am thinking you are not in the right website here. Maybe bass isn't for you.


I agree. If you don't pay attention to bass then the master list of movies with lots of bass is not for you.


----------



## mo949

*Deja Vu* with Denzel Washington (during his better days). Turns out to be a gem of a movie since its actually a good movie and has a very nice variety of bass. Hard not to like a movie that plays the BeachBoys within the first few minutes either  I finally cracked this open last night after it sitting on the shelf for a long time. Don't let the fact that its a bit older deter you, the bluray is excellent in both Audio and Video. I was startled by how crisp the image was on this one.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Fury in da house! Home alone for a snow day, well a snow day without any snow Fixing to give it a spin.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Reefdvr27 said:


> Fury in da house! Home alone for a snow day, well a snow day without any snow Fixing to give it a spin.


Damnit! Mine is supposed to come today. But I have a feeling 2' of snow might prevent that


----------



## Homebrew101

TheGiantPeach said:


> lol no joke. Not one to watch with the family around. *Worse than Game of Thrones in that regard*. Good show though.



Well I wouldn't quite go that far at least regarding the volume of nudity and it definitely isn't as good story wise as GoT. I thought season 1 was a bit of a disappointment, too much drama on land and no where near enough time on their ships/doing anything pirate-like.


----------



## lefthandluke

fury...

damn good movie...damn fine soundtrack

a hearty recomendation


----------



## Hopinater

lefthandluke said:


> fury...
> 
> damn good movie...damn fine soundtrack
> 
> a hearty recomendation


This might end up being a blind buy for me!!


----------



## grtuck

lefthandluke said:


> fury...
> 
> damn good movie...damn fine soundtrack
> 
> a hearty recomendation


I agree, I really liked it, and it had some solid bass throughout.


----------



## beastaudio

Just saw that the new fantastic 4 movie is being done by the same studio as XoFP so hopefully there will be some good extension to that track as well. At least one would hope.


----------



## tvuong

Gary147852 said:


> Omg at the bass in fury.





tvuong said:


> ^^ No OMG for me. I have not seen an OMG bass movie this year yet.





Fatshaft said:


> To feel bass you need to put the switch to the "ON" position on your subs


http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/353-fury-discussion-poll/ confirms what I heard  Come on now, 31Hz extension?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

tvuong said:


> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/353-fury-discussion-poll/ confirms what I heard  Come on now, 31Hz extension?


It's a measuring scale anomaly. It actually digs to mid teens. But for scoring consistency it is 31hz


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ 

This is interesting on "Fury" it would seem this will be highly debated and I'll bet this one will get more subjective 4-4.5 stars ! perhaps it should be remeasured or a second opinion is needed. Just what is a an anomaly or blip in a graph anyway


----------



## beastaudio

audiofan1 said:


> ^^^
> 
> This is interesting on "Fury" it would seem this will be highly debated and I'll bet this one will get more subjective 4-4.5 stars ! perhaps it should be remeasured or a second opinion is needed. Just what is a an anomaly or blip in a graph anyway


It's explained pretty clearly at db, but essentially, the huge peak at 37hz skews the reading and brings the extension up.


----------



## WayneJoy

That graph definitely does show that Fury isn't filtered. There is a lot of stuff in the teens and even whatever that is at 1.5hz.


----------



## audiofan1

beastaudio said:


> It's explained pretty clearly at db, but essentially, the huge peak at 37hz skews the reading and brings the extension up.


Looking at the graph it doesn't appear to filtered huge peak or not ! I'm gonna let my ears have it on this one


----------



## wth718

tvuong said:


> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/353-fury-discussion-poll/ confirms what I heard  Come on now, 31Hz extension?


TO be fair, as some (including myself) pointed out--it gets that rating because of a blip at 37Hz that makes the -10db point much higher than it should be. No one who hears that track can seriously rate that the same as a true1 star extension movie like Battleship or the Hobbit.

Edit: seems Beast beat me to it.


----------



## Fatshaft

Fury,

I completely stand by my initial comment and know exactly what I felt during the movie and what I heard!








I'm starting to question these graphs...

All I remember is the pounding I got while watching it!
It was awesome!


----------



## Mongo171

Fatshaft said:


> Fury,
> 
> I completely stand by my initial comment and know exactly what I felt during the movie and what I heard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to question these graphs...
> 
> All I remember is the pounding I got while watching it!
> It was awesome!


And at what freq was that pounding at?


----------



## Fatshaft

Mongo171 said:


> And at what freq was that pounding at?


There's quite a bit from 19HZ and up...
10HZ to 40HZ is "pounding" in my book 

Look at the guys face! It clearly looks like a pounding between 19HZ and 29HZ


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> Fury,
> 
> I completely stand by my initial comment and know exactly what I felt during the movie and what I heard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to question these graphs...
> 
> All I remember is the pounding I got while watching it!
> It was awesome!


Fat - at your listening levels - the evening news would give me a pounding


----------



## GPBURNS

audiofan1 said:


> Looking at the graph it doesn't appear to filtered huge peak or not ! I'm gonna let my ears have it on this one


Your ears will love it - its a great sounding track 
we all just keep hoping for the next (hulk, UA, HTTD - insert your favourite) soundtrack and Fury misses that


----------



## raynist

Fatshaft said:


> Fury,
> 
> I completely stand by my initial comment and know exactly what I felt during the movie and what I heard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to question these graphs...
> 
> All I remember is the pounding I got while watching it!
> It was awesome!


I don't question the graphs as they show what is there, but I do think the methodology of how the extension hz is rated needs to be adjusted in some cases.


----------



## lefthandluke

GPBURNS said:


> Your ears will love it - its a great sounding track
> we all just keep hoping for the next (hulk, UA, HTTD - insert your favourite) soundtrack and Fury misses that



i know where yer comin from GP...but when did we get to the point where we don't take a movie soundtrack as serious unless it spends half the film divin' to the single digits? 


don't get me wrong now...i LOVE world war z, oblivion, war of the worlds etc...and i know that's kinda the point of this thread, but dang, i really enjoyed this (fury's) soundtrack as well as thor, avengers, avatar etc...


i hope i'm not comin across as an advocate for filtered soundtracks...not my intent. but i've had a blast watchin movies with soundtracks bottoming out in the 20-30hz range if by design...


----------



## lefthandluke

^^^^

geez...i already wish i hadn't typed this...


----------



## Hopinater

lefthandluke said:


> ^^^^
> 
> geez...i already wish i hadn't typed this...


LOL. A good movie with a good audio is nice to watch. If it has good bass that digs deep as well then its absolutely wonderful to watch.


----------



## GPBURNS

lefthandluke said:


> i know where yer comin from GP...but when did we get to the point where we don't take a movie soundtrack as serious unless it spends half the film divin' to the single digits?
> 
> 
> don't get me wrong now...i LOVE world war z, oblivion, war of the worlds etc...and i know that's kinda the point of this thread, but dang, i really enjoyed this (fury's) soundtrack as well as thor, avengers, avatar etc...
> 
> 
> i hope i'm not comin across as an advocate for filtered soundtracks...not my intent. but i've had a blast watchin movies with soundtracks bottoming out in the 20-30hz range if by design...


no argument from me - one of my recent favourites in Into the Storm - some write it off because it rolls of before 20- sounds awesome to me


----------



## audiofan1

All good points guys , I'm glad to hear everyone can still sit back and just enjoy a movie ! 1HZ to??? at the end of the day its just bass


**** This doesn't include the Hobbit


----------



## AJ72

Yeah Fury was not the Hulk but I thought it was very good and seemed unfiltered (to a point?). Give me that any day over many other compressed, filtered, whatever mixes that seem to be a regular feature these days. Sure maybe it didn't dig as deep (not that I would know with my ported subs. Ha!) but what was there was pretty damn good in my book right in the zone and some good variety too. I'm not knocking digging deep for gold I'm sure it's great but seems like majority movies are in my zone? As long as it's clean I can get a lot of enjoyment 17.5 Hz up which is why I liked Fury despite what the figures say. It's probably no coincidence then that films with deep content still give me great pleasure (down to port tune of course) as they generally wouldn't be filtered if they are going down to single digits or low teens? I don't know this for sure but most films I can think of which possess ELF content are generally highly regarded for bass. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## pennynike1

I am curious about the 4 star bass rating of Total Recall. The movie appears to have been recorded at a low volume. Did people have to dramatically increase the volume compared to other movies in order for it to perform at 4 stars? A movie like Hitman is filled with bass from start to finish, and somehow Hitman and Total Recall have the same rating? I must be missing something...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

pennynike1 said:


> I am curious about the 4 star bass rating of Total Recall. The movie appears to have been recorded at a low volume. Did people have to dramatically increase the volume compared to other movies in order for it to perform at 4 stars? A movie like Hitman is filled with bass from start to finish, and somehow Hitman and Total Recall have the same rating? I must be missing something...


are you talking 4stars here or data-bass?

here is 100% purley subjective


----------



## pennynike1

*This thread*

Hi Brian,


This thread has rated Total Recall 4 Stars. My ears tell me that there is very little bass going on compared to many films at the same volume. Spectrum Lab would appear to agree. The only way I could see it being anywhere near the star rating is if you dramatically increased the volume level, which I have yet to try. 


I do realize that not all movies were recorded with the same gain structures, but the lack of meaningful bass is quite pronounced. 




Brian Fineberg said:


> are you talking 4stars here or data-bass?
> 
> here is 100% purley subjective


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Total Recall:

Level - 3 Stars (109.24dB composite)
Extension - 5 Stars (3Hz)
Dynamics - 4 Stars (25.33dB)
Execution - 5 Stars - Full bandwidth track. 

overall- 4.25 stars

Hitman: Unrated (5.1 DTS-HD MA)

Level - 4 Stars (110.98dB composite)
Extension - 3 Stars (17Hz)
Dynamics - 4 Stars (26.35dB)
Execution - 4 Stars (by poll)

Overall - 3.75 Stars

compliments of data-bass.com

you can see even though the level is a bit lower (and by a fraction of a DB) on TR as opposed to hitman...TR is the better bass film and imho much better

maybe Hitman plays to your preference more of the 30hz bass...nothing wrong with that...just not as much a good bass movie imho or by objective measurements


----------



## beastaudio

pennynike1 said:


> I do realize that not all movies were recorded with the same gain structures, but the lack of meaningful bass is quite pronounced.



Way off, TC is a great bass track. Speclab grabs to prove it:

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....thread-films-games-music-etc/page-20#entry567

Watch it again and crank it up a little this time...


----------



## Alan P

Total Recall is one of my go-to bass demo discs. I'm confused as to why pennynike1 is not feeling it??


----------



## Mongo171

Sub does not work in the "OFF" position?


----------



## GPBURNS

Toe said:


> ALIEN ABDUCTION!  Netflix only had the DVD so I just watched that with the DD 5.1 track but holy $hit! This movie has a ton of DEEP hard hitting LFE. I thought the use of LFE was fantastic to create tension, but it definitely feels a bit tilted toward the bass fest side of the coin, so refined bass only guys need not apply here.  If you are looking for a ton of unfiltered LFE goodness though, this will give you a great fix!


Great review on this one- tension build up is perfect description - just loved the rolling bass waves -
created nice pressure lock in my room and really added to the experience.
thxs for heads up


----------



## djbluemax1

Alan P said:


> Total Recall is one of my go-to bass demo discs. I'm confused as to why pennynike1 is not feeling it??


It depends on the individual's setup and preferences. Some can reproduce and prefer single digit Hz, some can't and/or prefer 30Hz and up. TC digs deeper, Hitman has more chest slam (gunshots in the 30-60Hz range).


Max


----------



## AJ72

djbluemax1 said:


> It depends on the individual's setup and preferences. Some can reproduce and prefer single digit Hz, some can't and/or prefer 30Hz and up. TC digs deeper, Hitman has more chest slam (gunshots in the 30-60Hz range).
> 
> 
> Max


I think Pennynike1 has four of the new Seaton Terraforms with early reports suggesting they have incredible ability at reproducing lower frequency material so shouldn't be a factor for him.


----------



## lefthandluke

AJ72 said:


> I think Pennynike1 has four of the new Seaton Terraforms with early reports suggesting they have incredible ability at reproducing lower frequency material so shouldn't be a factor for him.




god luv 'im...!!


----------



## dlbeck

When it comes to bass and SPL consumption - PennyNike is in a league of his own.


----------



## djbluemax1

AJ72 said:


> I think Pennynike1 has four of the new Seaton Terraforms with early reports suggesting they have incredible ability at reproducing lower frequency material so shouldn't be a factor for him.


I wonder if he's on concrete flooring.


Max


----------



## teckademic

No mention of John Wick? Just watched it on vudu and while there are some good bass scenes, there was one in particular where John shoots a sniper rifle and there is a really deep pulse that follows the shot that reminded me a lot of the grenade scene from World War Z. The scene was so deep that I replayed 3xs before continuing with the movie.


----------



## discone

I got to watch Dune last night and enjoyed the trip down memory lane!  I remember my old two channel stereo system I listened to this film on. At that time I thought the film and sound was great, but now my take is a little different. 

While I still enjoyed the movie for it's time I've aged and my taste has changed some. As for sound it was mentioned in a few posts back about the bass. Yes it does have some and I like when they put the thumpers into the ground. The rest of the sound though and this is just my thoughts, sounded like crap. It could have been my system or something else but I had to turn it down a few times as it was painful to listen too!


----------



## tvuong

The interview has a few scenes with great bass.


----------



## saprano

Kick Ass 2 has some good low bass throughout the movie. Databass charts says it goes down to 1hz. My sub has output to only 13hz but i sure felt all of it. Really well done track overall too.


----------



## audiofan1

Had a good time watching *Fury* last night. I was only able to watch at -15 to -10 db but oh boy did it light up the room and gets a subjective 4.75 from me , good variation and weight as it should be, as for the filtering ? consider me fooled if there was one in place


----------



## dlbeck

audiofan1 said:


> Had a good time watching *Fury* last night. I was only able to watch at -15 to -10 db but oh boy did it light up the room and gets a subjective 4.75 from me , good variation and weight as it should be as for the filtering ? consider me fooled if there was one in place


Watched Fury last night too and audio mixers pretty good but the series of scenes where they were with the German women in the apartment took FOREVER!


----------



## audiofan1

dlbeck said:


> Watched Fury last night too and audio mixers pretty good but the series of scenes where they were with the German women in the apartment took FOREVER!


It was those scenes that took this from a "well I'm glad its only a rental " to collection status ! It was at that point I better understood what was going on


----------



## MagnumMafia05

Watched fury today... loved it. Thanks guys


----------



## azz7686

Alien abduction was really good for the bass!! Enjoyed that one today thanks for the heads up


----------



## jedi.night

azz7686 said:


> Alien abduction was really good for the bass!! Enjoyed that one today thanks for the heads up




Netflix streamed version or the DVD? I didn't see it available on Blu-Ray.


----------



## jedi.night

not sure if this one was mentioned recently. 

Good one to watch with kids and has decent Bass.

The Lego Movie. 

Nice LFE output, nothing earth shattering deep but good "lower mid bass". And a really good movie that I had zero expectations going into.


Next up Fury for me.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

jedi.night said:


> not sure if this one was mentioned recently.
> 
> Good one to watch with kids and has decent Bass.
> 
> The Lego Movie.
> 
> Nice LFE output, nothing earth shattering deep but good "lower mid bass". And a really good movie that I had zero expectations going into.
> 
> 
> Next up Fury for me.


Agreed watched it again last night w my boy. Great sound. Nothing super deep but nice sound


----------



## JChin

For those that's interested in EoT, Amazon has it on sale now for $10.


----------



## azz7686

jedi.night said:


> Netflix streamed version or the DVD? I didn't see it available on Blu-Ray.


 I watched it on Netflix


----------



## Flageborg

saprano said:


> Kick Ass 2 has some good low bass throughout the movie. Databass charts says it goes down to 1hz. My sub has output to only 13hz but i sure felt all of it.
> 
> Really well done track overall too.


----------



## Flageborg

teckademic said:


> ...the shot that reminded me a lot of the grenade scene from World War Z. The scene was so deep that I replayed 3xs before continuing with the movie.


World War Z - Chapter 9 - Grenade Scene


----------



## Flageborg

pennynike1 said:


> I am curious about the 4 star bass rating of Total Recall. The movie appears to have been recorded at a low volume. Did people have to dramatically increase the volume compared to other movies in order for it to perform at 4 stars? A movie like Hitman is filled with bass from start to finish, and somehow Hitman and Total Recall have the same rating? I must be missing something...


Chapter 16










Chapter 14


----------



## pennynike1

*Total Recall*

Hi Brian, 


I have 4 ported subs that are each tuned to 11 hz, and my preference is to have scenes that take advantage of bass content from 5 hz to 30 hz. 13 hz is the sweet spot in my system. 


In the 1st 25 minutes of each movie, these are the scenes that I found had good bass content:


Total Recall


*020 to 4:00


1025 to 1150


1519 to 1550


2440 to 2505
*

Hitman


*3:00 to 3:25


3:45 drops milk


7:10 end explosion


8:15 to 8:23


11:05 deep purple while taking shower?


12:00 red waves


13:07 huge assassination to 13:33


14 and 15 minutes nice!


17 minutes bass waves to 18:02


19:00 to 19:15


19:30 to 20:00 nice


20:27 to 21:40


22:22 to 22:42
*



Brian Fineberg said:


> Total Recall:
> 
> Level - 3 Stars (109.24dB composite)
> Extension - 5 Stars (3Hz)
> Dynamics - 4 Stars (25.33dB)
> Execution - 5 Stars - Full bandwidth track.
> 
> overall- 4.25 stars
> 
> Hitman: Unrated (5.1 DTS-HD MA)
> 
> Level - 4 Stars (110.98dB composite)
> Extension - 3 Stars (17Hz)
> Dynamics - 4 Stars (26.35dB)
> Execution - 4 Stars (by poll)
> 
> Overall - 3.75 Stars
> 
> compliments of data-bass.com
> 
> you can see even though the level is a bit lower (and by a fraction of a DB) on TR as opposed to hitman...TR is the better bass film and imho much better
> 
> maybe Hitman plays to your preference more of the 30hz bass...nothing wrong with that...just not as much a good bass movie imho or by objective measurements


----------



## pennynike1

*Setup*

Yes, I am on concrete flooring. There is no way I could get away with playing 130+ db content on the main floor, as much as I wish I could. Even with playing in the basement, I worry about disturbing the neighbors. 




djbluemax1 said:


> I wonder if he's on concrete flooring.
> 
> 
> Max



I can assure you that there is plenty of 10 hz to 30 hz content in Hitman. Before getting Spec Lab, I was under the impression that most gun fire was in the 30 to 40 hz range. That may be true with a movie like Open Range, but often times I find pistols and automatic weapons have some very nice low frequency content. 




djbluemax1 said:


> It depends on the individual's setup and preferences. Some can reproduce and prefer single digit Hz, some can't and/or prefer 30Hz and up. TC digs deeper, Hitman has more chest slam (gunshots in the 30-60Hz range).
> 
> 
> Max


----------



## saprano

Flageborg said:


>


That's part 1.........


----------



## Flageborg

pennynike1 said:


> Before getting Spec Lab, I was under the impression that most gun fire was in the 30 to 40 hz range. That may be true with a movie like Open Range, but often times I find pistols and automatic weapons have some very nice low frequency content.


Open Range


----------



## Flageborg

saprano said:


> That's part 1.........


That's part 1....AND part 2


----------



## saprano

Flageborg said:


> That's part 1....AND part 2


 That doesn't look like part 2. Those cases are from part 1 also. 

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....ution-and-recommendation-poll-closed/?hl=kick 

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/uploads/monthly_01_2014/post-17-0-44180500-1390417318.png


----------



## pennynike1

*Open Range*

Thanks for posting the graph Flageborg. I played the famous Open Range scene again with spec lab and sure enough, it does dig much deeper than I thought. Nice!!


1 thing of note is the graph shows a THX intro as well. Unfortunately, the U.S. version doesn't appear to have the THX intro like the UK version does. I checked my US disc hoping to experience what looked like a very nice demo intro only to confirm it wasn't on the disc 




Flageborg said:


> Open Range


----------



## ambesolman

Went to moviestop to trade in some movies today. Regardless of bass, I wasn't going to watch Frankenstein's Army again Got $17 store credit plus a free future release so I'll get Interstellar for free and picked up Expendables 3 for $3. Time to shut off the brain and watch stuff get blown up!


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## pennynike1

*Open Range*

I got super curious about the UK version versus the US version today, so I ordered the UK version today. Not sure why the Region 0 and Region 2 discs have THX and the US version does not. 




Flageborg said:


> Open Range


----------



## hockeynut

The horror movie *You're Next* had some serious bass all throughout the entire movie. My sub was working overtime on this one.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

teckademic said:


> No mention of John Wick? Just watched it on vudu and while there are some good bass scenes, there was one in particular where John shoots a sniper rifle and there is a really deep pulse that follows the shot that reminded me a lot of the grenade scene from World War Z. The scene was so deep that I replayed 3xs before continuing with the movie.


I watched this today on BD and it was pretty damn good! My favorite parts are


Spoiler



the O-Club and the final act but all in all it is good in the bass dept


.


----------



## audiofan1

BornSlippyZ said:


> I watched this today on BD and it was pretty damn good! My favorite parts are the O-Club and the final act but all in all it is good in the bass dept.


 Spoiler alert anyone


----------



## tim_1335

Guys, how's the bass in The Babadook?


----------



## BornSlippyZ

audiofan1 said:


> Spoiler alert anyone


Fixed, sorry about that!


----------



## discone

tim_1335 said:


> Guys, how's the bass in The Babadook?


It was posted awhile back by Mrkazador that it had some bass. I've since added it to my Netflix queue as well as other members. Waiting for the release though and hope to hear more reports as it is watched.


----------



## discone

BornSlippyZ said:


> Fixed, sorry about that!


Hey it happens sometimes! Now I have a couple of spots to look out for. 

I hoping to get the BD in the mail today. We got 16.7 inches of snow the other day so snail mail is running extra slow.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

discone said:


> Hey it happens sometimes! Now I have a couple of spots to look out for.
> 
> I hoping to get the BD in the mail today. We got 16.7 inches of snow the other day so snail mail is running extra slow.


same here!!

so i did the next best thing...went and bought it at walmart haha I will return the one coming in the mail


----------



## mantaraydesign

Is the movie *Troll Hunter* got some good bass? I heard this movie can go 5 Hz.

http://www.amazon.com/Trollhunter-B...d=1423064631&sr=8-1&keywords=troll+hunter+blu


----------



## audiofan1

mantaraydesign said:


> Is the movie *Troll Hunter* got some good bass? I heard this movie can go 5 Hz.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Trollhunter-B...d=1423064631&sr=8-1&keywords=troll+hunter+blu



Sure is! give it a spin


----------



## audiofan1

discone said:


> Hey it happens sometimes! Now I have a couple of spots to look out for.
> 
> I hoping to get the BD in the mail today. We got 16.7 inches of snow the other day so snail mail is running extra slow.


My copy came in yesterday


----------



## mantaraydesign

audiofan1 said:


> Sure is! give it a spin



Thanks!


----------



## Mrkazador

discone said:


> It was posted awhile back by Mrkazador that it had some bass. I've since added it to my Netflix queue as well as other members. Waiting for the release though and hope to hear more reports as it is watched.


Its been a while since I watched it but the intro to Babadook had some good lfe and is interesting. Audio goes quiet and all you hear is the subs.


----------



## discone

Brian Fineberg said:


> same here!!
> 
> so i did the next best thing...went and bought it at walmart haha I will return the one coming in the mail


Yes that is a good way to solve the problem!  I'm to frugal or is it cheap? 



audiofan1 said:


> My copy came in yesterday


Hey that's not fair rubbing it in like that!  Did you watch it yet? Have not seen a post. 

My copy was in the mail box today. Looking forward to watching tonight.


----------



## discone

Mrkazador said:


> Its been a while since I watched it but the intro to Babadook had some good lfe and is interesting. Audio goes quiet and all you hear is the subs.


Sweet! I looked for it in the queue today and it still does not have a release date to ship from Netflix yet. Looks like I'll be waiting for a couple more months at least. Thanks again for the heads up though!


----------



## GPBURNS

mantaraydesign said:


> Is the movie *Troll Hunter* got some good bass? I heard this movie can go 5 Hz.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Trollhunter-B...d=1423064631&sr=8-1&keywords=troll+hunter+blu


Its great - do a double feature with Ragnarok for fun night


----------



## audiofan1

discone said:


> Yes that is a good way to solve the problem!  I'm to frugal or is it cheap?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that's not fair rubbing it in like that!  Did you watch it yet? Have not seen a post.
> 
> My copy was in the mail box today. Looking forward to watching tonight.


Just ran the idea of watching tonight by the wife, looks like it may be a go!


----------



## lefthandluke

im a bit red-faced to admit this, but i just watched "winter soldier" last nite...


THAT was a bassfest of the first degree...!

i really don't know WHY i put this off for so long...


----------



## digler84

haven't seen it mentioned so far, but watched Dracula untold last night. great flick, but the audio was sorta forgettable. surrounds got some decent usage, but nothing to jump up and down about...and the LFE was weak IMO. Definitely a cool movie with a neat take on an old story, but not exactly demo worthy.


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> Its great - do a double feature with Ragnarok for fun night


Good call......that would be a FUN double feature and great bass in both!


----------



## bori

tim_1335 said:


> Guys, how's the bass in The Babadook?


Bass ok movie stunk


----------



## audiofan1

Bass Alert

Do to the recent viewing of *"John Wick"* I feel the need to give it some embellishment worthy of its execution* * Guys it just flat out has it all and everyone can eat at this bass buffet, yes! come one come all! both bottom & surface dwellers John Wick is 5 stars make no mistake about it, regardless to what you may hear or read, just ignore it  I will admit to only getting the DD5.1 treatment on the rental from Netflix (Lions Gate) but I think they did me a favor on this one.

Hope you bass heads enjoy this one as much as I did


----------



## tvuong

^^ didn't come to me that way on my first view a week ago with dtsMA.


----------



## audiofan1

tvuong said:


> ^^ didn't come to me that way on my first view a week ago with dtsMA.


Sorry to hear that  JK I'm planning on a buy as soon and will post back as far a codecs are concerned one thing I did note was its exceptional volume tracking (dynamic range) last movie that tracked this well was* Oblivion* I also noticed DB gave it a 3 for level (109.38) I started out at -15 and went as high as -10 on the volume with no boost to the sub, my second viewing will indeed be "0" (reference volume) but as it stands it packs a clean unfiltered wallop more than worthy of demo status IMHO.


----------



## discone

audiofan1 said:


> Bass Alert
> 
> Do to the recent viewing of *"John Wick"* I feel the need to give it some embellishment worthy of its execution* * Guys it just flat out has it all and everyone can eat at this bass buffet, yes! come one come all! both bottom & surface dwellers John Wick is 5 stars make no mistake about it, regardless to what you may hear or read, just ignore it  I will admit to only getting the DD5.1 treatment on the rental from Netflix (Lions Gate) but I think they did me a favor on this one.
> 
> Hope you bass heads enjoy this one as much as I did



I think I did enjoy this one as much as you did!!  From the beginning to the end, from the music to the rain storm it filled the room with energy!!!  The film gave my sub and surrounds a good work out that was enjoyed by both the wife and I. 

I'll be looking for your take on the BD soundtrack once you get the chance to watch it.


----------



## lefthandluke

audiofan1 said:


> Bass Alert
> 
> Do to the recent viewing of *"John Wick"* I feel the need to give it some embellishment worthy of its execution* * Guys it just flat out has it all and everyone can eat at this bass buffet, yes! come one come all! both bottom & surface dwellers John Wick is 5 stars make no mistake about it, regardless to what you may hear or read, just ignore it  I will admit to only getting the DD5.1 treatment on the rental from Netflix (Lions Gate) but I think they did me a favor on this one.
> 
> Hope you bass heads enjoy this one as much as I did



i gotta agree...

watched "wick" last nite and it was a wild ride! soundtrack was outstanding (dolby atmos)...

i DID have an issue tho...my integra 80.2 is NOT atmos capable, so it defaults to dolby true hd 7.1 and sounded fantastic...except the first 10 minutes or so of the film the relays of the integra clicked on and off, like it was trying to lock in on a signal...

i don't know if it was attempting to decode the atmos track or what, i've never had that issue before...but it played perfectly fine after that initial blip...

maybe i should watch it again to see if it repeats the problem...


like audiofan says...the BASS ride alone is a blast!


----------



## GPBURNS

integra/onkyo users on John Wick - make sure the late night compression (TRUEHD) setting is set to off
I always make sure is disabled - don't trust the auto feature


----------



## Gary147852

GPBURNS said:


> integra/onkyo users on John Wick - make sure the late night compression (TRUEHD) setting is set to off
> I always make sure is disabled - don't trust the auto feature


Maybe it's just me, I watched this during the day, and while the bass in this movie was impressionable, I found self easily getting distracted. Just couldn't get into the movie.


----------



## Kini62

lefthandluke said:


> i gotta agree...
> 
> watched "wick" last nite and it was a wild ride! soundtrack was outstanding (dolby atmos)...
> 
> i DID have an issue tho...my integra 80.2 is NOT atmos capable, so it defaults to dolby true hd 7.1 and sounded fantastic...except the first 10 minutes or so of the film the relays of the integra clicked on and off, like it was trying to lock in on a signal...
> 
> i don't know if it was attempting to decode the atmos track or what, i've never had that issue before...but it played perfectly fine after that initial blip...
> 
> maybe i should watch it again to see if it repeats the problem...
> 
> 
> like audiofan says...the BASS ride alone is a blast!


I had the same clicking issue with Transformers Age of Extinction, it defaulted to the Atmos sound track and I obviously can't play that. So I started it over and manually selected the Dolby True HD track.


----------



## shpitz

No issues for me with an Onkyo TX-NR1010, no clicking, played the Dolby track fine.

I'll check the compression setting per GPBurns.


----------



## lefthandluke

Kini62 said:


> I had the same clicking issue with Transformers Age of Extinction, it defaulted to the Atmos sound track and I obviously can't play that. So I started it over and manually selected the Dolby True HD track.



gonna give this a try tomorrow...thanks to you and GP for the heads up


----------



## Elihawk

discone said:


> Hey it happens sometimes! Now I have a couple of spots to look out for.
> 
> I hoping to get the BD in the mail today. We got 16.7 inches of snow the other day so snail mail is running extra slow.


We only got 12 inches in Iowa!


----------



## MrGrim999

Hey guys! Someone sent me this link last night and am I glad !! I recently upgraded my home theater system and this is the first time I'm using halfway decent equipment. Now that I have an understanding of the whole LFE thing and frequency range, I know that everything is working the way its supposed to be (whew). One question....is the list on the first page of this thread up to date or there's another list somewhere within these 600 pages hehe?


----------



## AJ72

No it's not been updated for a while. Not long ago the same question was asked about which recent films should have been added and what rating did they deserve. A whole lot of contributors here posted their "subjective" opinions and made a list of personal favourites. It's back on page 635 of this thread. Data-bass.com also has a different take on the whole thing with their own scoring system which is more detailed, each person can contribute a vote and impact the outcome somewhat.


----------



## discone

Elihawk said:


> We only got 12 inches in Iowa!


Only!! To me that's still a good snowfall. I wouldn't mind the snow if it didn't affect my bass addiction!  We got The Last Airbender in the mail today so I'm hoping it's bass on for tonight.


----------



## lefthandluke

i don't like this page...


----------



## Mongo171

lefthandluke said:


> i don't like this page...


Little too devilish for you? :devil:


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> Dracula...


Man this track would have been amazing if it was not castrated.
was just checking - 70 million dollar budget - guess they needed $70.1 MM to buy some subs for the mixing studio.
or maybe there was an error in ordering and they delivered subway instead.
At least they were not hungry.


----------



## Fatshaft

GPBURNS said:


> Man this track would have been amazing if it was not castrated.
> was just checking - 70 million dollar budget - guess they needed $70.1 MM to buy some subs for the mixing studio.
> or maybe there was an error in ordering and they delivered subway instead.
> At least they were not hungry.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL...

70.001 would've made a MAJOR difference!


----------



## pennynike1

Is there a master list of spl levels during playback of a movie? I just logged Project X because it was rated 5 stars with a calibrated Umik-1. The clip point on the mic is just under 133 db. There are some nice spl swings, along with some scenes that never really spike too much. For anyone who is interested, here are my readings, with 115 DB being reference:


*116:00 to 116:20 +1 DB PEAK*


*59:33 to 100:00 +1.3 DB PEAK*


*18:15 to 19:05 +3 DB PEAK*


*54:15 to 56:00 +4.7 DB PEAK*


*33:00 to 35:00 +8 DB PEAK*


*49:43 to 50:00 +8.2 DB PEAK*


*108:41 TO 110:30 +8.2 DB PEAK*


*100:55 to 102:50 +8.5 DB PEAK*


*11:05 to 12:05 +9.4 DB PEAK*


*103:20 to 104:00 +9.9 DB PEAK*


*117:20 to 118:00 +10.1 DB PEAK*


*52:13 to 52:35 +10.2 DB PEAK*


*110:31 TO 111:20 +10.8 DB PEAK*


*39:50 to 40:25 +11.8 DB PEAK*


*44:40 to 47:00 +12.1 DB PEAK*


*106:25 TO 108:40 +12.7 DB PEAK*


*104:56 TO 105:30 +12.7 DB PEAK*


*27:32 to 28:25 +13.2 DB PEAK*


*48:30 to 48:45 +13.9 DB PEAK*


*57:56 TO 59:07 +14 DB PEAK*


*100:01 TO 100:30 +14.2 DB PEAK*


*104:01 TO 104:31 +14.2 DB PEAK*


*38:15 to 39:25 +14.9 DB PEAK*


*104:35 TO 104:55 +15.2 DB PEAK *


*35:50 to 37:18 +15.4 DB PEAK*


*0:40 to 1:00 +15.6 DB PEAK*


*23:30 to 26:55 +15.7 DB PEAK *


*57:45 to 57:55 +15.7 DB PEAK*


*12:25 to 13:20 +15.9 DB PEAK*


*105:31 TO 106:00 +16.2 DB PEAK*


*51:00 to 51:17 +16.6 DB PEAK*


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*PROJECT X SPL CHAMPION = 50:30 to 50:40 with a +17.3 DB PEAK *


----------



## DrMichael

Annabelle: I thought the bass was decent but sounded filtered around 25hz to me. Overall the movie was a disappointment.


----------



## GPBURNS

pennynike1 said:


> Is there a master list of spl levels during playback of a movie? I just logged Project X because it was rated 5 stars with a calibrated Umik-1. The clip point on the mic is just under 133 db. There are some nice spl swings, along with some scenes that never really spike too much. For anyone who is interested, here are my readings, with 115 DB being reference:
> 
> 
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> 
> *PROJECT X SPL CHAMPION = 50:30 to 50:40 with a +17.3 DB PEAK *


Penny - not quite following the +DB figure. 
They seem about + 10DB over standard peak reference levels. 
Going from a calibrated "0" where peaks are 105 dB mains and 115 dB LFE - Thanks


----------



## pennynike1

*Clarfication*

Certainly GP. My idea was to simply find the maximum SPL during full movie playback with the exact same settings for determining the most demo-able scenes in the movie. When I say 115 db reference, I am not referring to the mains. I am solely referring to the LFE channel typically being 115 db and I am only monitoring the LFE channel during max SPL readings. 


All SPL readings were taken with the exact same trim levels with 4 subs tuned to 11 hz. The subs are set to a place where I get readings in the 132 to 133 db range. In other words, the subs are running hot, but not to their maximum potential. The mic I am using will clip (the meter will read"Over") if I exceed 133 db. 


I was just sharing the info in case anyone was looking to formulate some form of basis to view the movie as far as SPL was concerned. So, when I say the 50:40 to 50:50 minute mark was the bass champion during Project X, I mean that Project X had the most potent bass SPL-wise at that time stamp with a reading of *132.3 DB* (Z weighted and fast using REW's SPL meter). At the 116:00 mark, the maximum SPL was a measly 116 DB. 


Let me know if you would like further clarification. 




GPBURNS said:


> Penny - not quite following the +DB figure.
> They seem about + 10DB over standard peak reference levels.
> Going from a calibrated "0" where peaks are 105 dB mains and 115 dB LFE - Thanks


----------



## pennynike1

*Annabelle*

I saw Annabelle in the theaters when it first came out and it got me hooked on the horror genre. I had not seen The Conjuring before the movie, but I loved it anyway. Since that time, I have watched The Conjuring and many other horror movies. I really like the Insidious movie and the bass included in the film. 


Looking forward to seeing Annabelle at home now that I have immersed myself in more horror films. 




DrMichael said:


> Annabelle: I thought the bass was decent but sounded filtered around 25hz to me. Overall the movie was a disappointment.


----------



## pennynike1

*The Last Airbender*

The Last Airbender has some excellent bass! There is one extremely potent bass scene in particular close to the end involving a whole lot of water 




discone said:


> Only!! To me that's still a good snowfall. I wouldn't mind the snow if it didn't affect my bass addiction!  We got The Last Airbender in the mail today so I'm hoping it's bass on for tonight.


----------



## MrGrim999

AJ72 said:


> No it's not been updated for a while. Not long ago the same question was asked about which recent films should have been added and what rating did they deserve. A whole lot of contributors here posted their "subjective" opinions and made a list of personal favourites. It's back on page 635 of this thread. Data-bass.com also has a different take on the whole thing with their own scoring system which is more detailed, each person can contribute a vote and impact the outcome somewhat.


Thanks alot AJ!! Funny that I'm now buying blu rays just to hear some bass hehe!


----------



## pennynike1

*Ender's Game*

Ender's Game has some epic bass in my opinion. Huge SPL in many scenes!




Hopinater said:


> Good movies, Enders Game has some great bass.


----------



## GPBURNS

pennynike1 said:


> Certainly GP. My idea was to simply find the maximum SPL during full movie playback with the exact same settings for determining the most demo-able scenes in the movie. When I say 115 db reference, I am not referring to the mains. I am solely referring to the LFE channel typically being 115 db and I am only monitoring the LFE channel during max SPL readings.
> 
> 
> All SPL readings were taken with the exact same trim levels with 4 subs tuned to 11 hz. The subs are set to a place where I get readings in the 132 to 133 db range. In other words, the subs are running hot, but not to their maximum potential. The mic I am using will clip (the meter will read"Over") if I exceed 133 db.
> 
> 
> I was just sharing the info in case anyone was looking to formulate some form of basis to view the movie as far as SPL was concerned. So, when I say the 50:40 to 50:50 minute mark was the bass champion during Project X, I mean that Project X had the most potent bass SPL-wise at that time stamp with a reading of *132.3 DB* (Z weighted and fast using REW's SPL meter). At the 116:00 mark, the maximum SPL was a measly 116 DB.
> 
> 
> Let me know if you would like further clarification.


ok great - your subs running 10+dbs hot makes sense of the numbers -


----------



## discone

pennynike1 said:


> The Last Airbender has some excellent bass! There is one extremely potent bass scene in particular close to the end involving a whole lot of water


I was not able to watch it last night, but did get to tonight. You are correct it did have some great bass!! The last scene you mentioned was shacking the whole room! 

I was a little disappointed in the BD Netflix sent as it skipped in a few parts so I may have missed some bass, but for the most part still enjoyed the ride. I will let Netflix know so no others have the same issue, but I seen, heard and felt enough not to ask for another BD of the movie sent.


----------



## saprano

MrGrim999 said:


> Hey guys! Someone sent me this link last night and am I glad !! I recently upgraded my home theater system and this is the first time I'm using halfway decent equipment. Now that I have an understanding of the whole LFE thing and frequency range, I know that everything is working the way its supposed to be (whew). One question....is the list on the first page of this thread up to date or there's another list somewhere within these 600 pages hehe?


 It hasn't been updated in awhile. This thread is not like it use to be. Especially compared to the original thread. Graphs are not really posted anymore. Just everyone giving their opinions on bass. Databass has in-depth information about bass content.


----------



## Elihawk

Brought home Fury this weekend...in terms of a good, base heavy soundtrack, solid. IMHO, not a great overall movie, however!


----------



## Samps

saprano said:


> It hasn't been updated in awhile. This thread is not like it use to be. Especially compared to the original thread. Graphs are not really posted anymore. Just everyone giving their opinions on bass. Databass has in-depth information about bass content.



How do you make a graph of a movie? I've seen these graph but I assumed there was dedicated software that could extract the graphs from the discs. And how do you do this with an "on-demand" movie or a streaming movie that you don't have physical media for?

I'd like to graph a couple movies and see what type of bass I like. I know the scenes that interest me, and I'd like to find out what frequency those are focused at. I'm guessing the majority of bass that people get excited about is at a higher frequency then they think it is.


Oh, and I saw spongebob the movie this weekend and there is a Hulk like ray gun in there that I bet has some Hulk like sound effects. Couldn't really tell in the theater but I have a hunch.


----------



## wpbpete

The audio in Alien Abduction reminds me of Fight Club... "Careful with this one"


----------



## Rgdeuce

wpbpete said:


> The audio in Alien Abduction reminds me of Fight Club... "Careful with this one"


Can someone explain to me the "careful with this one" on Fight Club? I have watched twice on my setup, not sure if I am missing something?


----------



## saprano

Samps said:


> How do you make a graph of a movie? I've seen these graph but I assumed there was dedicated software that could extract the graphs from the discs. And how do you do this with an "on-demand" movie or a streaming movie that you don't have physical media for?
> 
> I'd like to graph a couple movies and see what type of bass I like. I know the scenes that interest me, and I'd like to find out what frequency those are focused at. I'm guessing the majority of bass that people get excited about is at a higher frequency then they think it is.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I saw spongebob the movie this weekend and there is a Hulk like ray gun in there that I bet has some Hulk like sound effects. Couldn't really tell in the theater but I have a hunch.


 You need Spectrum Lab. All the details are at the top of the page in the original thread here- 

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...vd-blu-ray-movies-bass-thread-waterfalls.html


----------



## |Tch0rT|

Rgdeuce said:


> Can someone explain to me the "careful with this one" on Fight Club? I have watched twice on my setup, not sure if I am missing something?


Because there no warning. The movie is going with a nice and normal sound level and BAM LOUD BASS out of no where. I woke up my step kid the last time I watched it, he though it was WW3 in the living room.


----------



## Puredr1ve

Well Jupiter Ascending was pretty disappointing for bass. Maybe it was the theater, but usually not.


----------



## discone

Puredr1ve said:


> Well Jupiter Ascending was pretty disappointing for bass. Maybe it was the theater, but usually not.


Well that sucks! From the looks of the previews it seamed like there would be a chance of good bass with this film. Hope the movie is worth watching though as I still wish to view it. The wife has mentioned see would like to see this on the big screen. Seems a mix of Sci-Fi for me and love story for her. I've heard rumors of people walking out halfway through the film at Sundance.


----------



## Puredr1ve

discone said:


> Well that sucks! From the looks of the previews it seamed like there would be a chance of good bass with this film. Hope the movie is worth watching though as I still wish to view it. The wife has mentioned see would like to see this on the big screen. Seems a mix of Sci-Fi for me and love story for her. I've heard rumors of people walking out halfway through the film at Sundance.


The movie itself was entertaining. Except for me I liked the love story and my wife liked the scifi lol.


----------



## audiofan1

Puredr1ve said:


> Well Jupiter Ascending was pretty disappointing for bass. Maybe it was the theater, but usually not.





discone said:


> Well that sucks! From the looks of the previews it seamed like there would be a chance of good bass with this film. Hope the movie is worth watching though as I still wish to view it. The wife has mentioned see would like to see this on the big screen. Seems a mix of Sci-Fi for me and love story for her. I've heard rumors of people walking out halfway through the film at Sundance.



I'm gonna let my setup be the judge of this one  As for people walking out ! They may have only went because of the Stars in the film  I'm a Sci-fi nut and will blind buy. 

Also , the same reaction was given to the Matrix as well


----------



## mo949

Sundance politics and critical snobbery can cloud the issue of how well us normal mortals will enjoy this one. Given that this thread is littered with truly terrible films with good bass, I don't think we need to worry about the sundance attendance at all!


----------



## Elihawk

For me, there are really two types of movies i watch. Great movies and movies with great surround soundtracks. Ocassionally, they overlap, but often not.
The Resident Evils movies, NOT GREAT MOVIES...but really good surround soundtracks! Godzilla, 2014...impressive surround, but a pretty weak story and poorly acted. Cool Hand Luke, one of the great movies of all time, but not a great surround sound track.
Battle for LA, Live Die, Repeat, 2012, and Oblivion...movies with great surround sound, and IMHO, very good and well acted stories!


----------



## AJ72

^^^^ 2012? Really?


----------



## discone

mo949 said:


> Sundance politics and critical snobbery can cloud the issue of how well us normal mortals will enjoy this one. Given that this thread is littered with truly terrible films with good bass, I don't think we need to worry about the sundance attendance at all!


I can agree with that statement for sure! 

I remember watching all the movie review shows back in the day Siskel & Ebert, ect. I found I enjoyed more of the movies they gave bad reviews or thumbs down too then the ones which got good reviews or thumbs up. Go figure! I guess my taste isn't as refined as theirs. I think it is more I use films as a form of entertainment and try not to pick them apart to much.

With that said I was able to watch Lucy last night and enjoyed the bass it had to offer!  As for the movie as a whole I've seen better, but may have enjoyed this film better back in the day. As it would have been a blast to watch with all the mind tripping scenery with a little something with it.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

AJ72 said:


> ^^^^ 2012? Really?


lmao I was thinking the same thing along with Battle:LA good movie?? good acting?? whaaaaatttt???


----------



## Elihawk

AJ72 said:


> ^^^^ 2012? Really?


Yes, Really. Solid surround track (not great for lfe, but...) and a very solid movie


----------



## Toe

In all fairness, he did say good surround track which 2012 is. 2012 is just a terrible bass track.

As for the movie, movies are so subjective I wont even argue that. Movies can be good for many different reasons even if they lack in some areas.

Watched Lucy a few nights ago and enjoyed the audio/bass. Nothing ground breaking, but after upping the volume a bit over normal it was a fun enough audio ride. Nothing worth owning for me, but decent rent.


----------



## alyssanick

Am I the only person who really liked Godzilla 2014? The movie itself not just the sound. The sound was impressive on this title though.

This thread hasn't been updated in over 6 months. Boooo


----------



## Mongo171

alyssanick said:


> Am I the only person who really liked Godzilla 2014? The movie itself not just the sound. The sound was impressive on this title though.
> 
> This thread hasn't been updated in over 6 months. Boooo


The story line was just south of snail dung. Ferris Buehler was a much better movie.


----------



## Snowmanick

Mongo171 said:


> The story line was just south of snail dung. Ferris Buehler was a much better movie.


I liked it, and B:LA. Not Casablanca but fun movies. Love Ferris Bueller so I don't know if that was some kind of dig or not. 

None of this is really on topic though.


----------



## Mongo171

Snowmanick said:


> I liked it, and B:LA. Not Casablanca but fun movies. Love Ferris Bueller so I don't know if that was some kind of dig or not.
> 
> None of this is really on topic though.


B:LA was good. The Godzilla movie with Ferris Bueller in it was better than the 2014 movie.


----------



## ambesolman

alyssanick said:


> Am I the only person who really liked Godzilla 2014? The movie itself not just the sound. The sound was impressive on this title though.
> 
> This thread hasn't been updated in over 6 months. Boooo



I liked it, but I'm easily entertained 


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## AJ72

Just rewatched Enders Game. It's an outstanding bass film, hits really hard. Don't mind the movie either.


----------



## Legairre

alyssanick said:


> Am I the only person who really liked Godzilla 2014? The movie itself not just the sound. The sound was impressive on this title though.
> 
> This thread hasn't been updated in over 6 months. Boooo


Watched it once and was bored to death.


----------



## JT78681

alyssanick said:


> Am I the only person who really liked Godzilla 2014? The movie itself not just the sound. The sound was impressive on this title though.
> 
> This thread hasn't been updated in over 6 months. Boooo


I liked it, but I have also been watching Godzilla movies since I was a kid. I'll admit there were some gaps in action on this new one, but anytime the monsters were out it was entertaining. It was darker and had a little more story than the Ferris Buehler remake (this one to me was more of a comedy and kiddish).


----------



## cchunter

Mongo171 said:


> The story line was just south of snail dung. Ferris Buehler was a much better movie.


I agree Godzilla was horrible and I'm a huge fan.


----------



## Gary147852

I liked it. Probably because I haven't seen the older one. Just had godzilla toys as a kid. Never saw a moving picture of it.


----------



## jedi.night

I liked Godzilla as well. Solid bass, nothing extremely deep but it had quantity. The movie was decent.


----------



## jedi.night

Dredd, great bass, lots of it. And an underrated action flick. wish they would make a sequel.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Norwegian Ragnorak as mentione earlier in here is the real deal. Awesome overall sound as well!!

Pretty good movie too. Nice little surprise


----------



## Trigen

Gary147852 said:


> I liked it. Probably because I haven't seen the older one. Just had godzilla toys as a kid. Never saw a moving picture of it.


There are only a handful of good Toho Godzilla movies, the rest were mediocre at best. 

Also, the Toho Godzilla movies were heavily focussed on the human characters as well. So I don't understand the screen time complaints (maybe they are spoiled by the Transformers series).


----------



## Trigen

Did anyone see Paddington in an above average theatre (sound wise), especially the earthquake (rumble) scene?


----------



## pennynike1

*Godzilla 2014*

The Ferris version was definitely the better film, but the bass peaks in the 2014 Godzilla were extremely impressive




Mongo171 said:


> B:LA was good. The Godzilla movie with Ferris Bueller in it was better than the 2014 movie.


----------



## pennynike1

*Mila Kunis*

I went to see Jupiter Ascending in Chicago because I think Mila Kunis is stunning. Unfortunately, the movie was just dreadful, despite her looking great in a blue dress at one moment. It was laughably bad. After seeing it, I pulled up Rotten Tomatoes review of it and they hit it right on. 




Puredr1ve said:


> Well Jupiter Ascending was pretty disappointing for bass. Maybe it was the theater, but usually not.


----------



## mlah384

Redemption (2013) staring Jason Stathum has some serious bass in the begining... Similar in amplitude to Edge of Tomorrow. It tripped my circuit breaker.


----------



## gk14

Brian Fineberg said:


> Norwegian Ragnorak as mentione earlier in here is the real deal. Awesome overall sound as well!!
> 
> Pretty good movie too. Nice little surprise


Agreed. Saw it last night and the sound was awesome.


----------



## mo949

wow, no reports on Fifty Shades of Gray yet?


----------



## Mongo171

mo949 said:


> wow, no reports on Fifty Shades of Gray yet?


There's a lot of bass with the headboard hitting the wall. How deep? You'll have to measure that yourself.


----------



## ambesolman

Mongo171 said:


> There's a lot of bass with the headboard hitting the wall. How deep? You'll have to measure that yourself.



Wouldn't Anastasia be able to answer that better?

On a brighter note, I'm bout to give Fury a spin!

Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Mongo171

I'm watching the first season of American Horror Story and it has a little bass to it. It's going to be interesting if the other seasons follow suit.


----------



## ambesolman

Mongo171 said:


> I'm watching the first season of American Horror Story and it has a little bass to it. It's going to be interesting if the other seasons follow suit.



They do. It's well used throughout the series to up the creepiness quite effectively. Is this the first time you've watched any of the series?


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Mongo171

ambesolman said:


> Mongo171 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching the first season of American Horror Story and it has a little bass to it. It's going to be interesting if the other seasons follow suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do. It's well used throughout the series to up the creepiness quite effectively. Is this the first time you've watched any of the series?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still
Click to expand...

My wife and I watched all of Coven. That was our first exposure to the series. I can't wait to watch Asylum.


----------



## ambesolman

Mongo171 said:


> My wife and I watched all of Coven. That was our first exposure to the series. I can't wait to watch Asylum.



The mrs and I have loved all the seasons, especially the first. Freak Show was pretty nuts too.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## basshead81

It's like Siskel and Ebert gone wild in here.


----------



## JT78681

^^^^ It really is.......


----------



## ambesolman

Man, Fury was great! Really good flick and audio. Bass was plentiful and well used


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## discone

ambesolman said:


> Man, Fury was great! Really good flick and audio. Bass was plentiful and well used
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Awesome!  

I've been waiting as it was on the long then short wait on Netflix. Seems most of the posts have given a *Thumb's Up* (HaHa!) for this film.

Got e-mail today saying Fury is being sent out today so I'm looking forward to this film.


----------



## gk14

ambesolman said:


> Man, Fury was great! Really good flick and audio. Bass was plentiful and well used
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


My copy will be here on Fri and will take it for a spin on this weekend! Can't wait!


----------



## digler84

well, saw lucy last night. had a few decent bass moments, but nothing overwhelming by any means. scarlett looked like a ragamuffin with a blank stare the entire movie, so that didn't make things any better. a bit of a dud of a movie as a whole. the story just seemed to go nowhere. glad i rented.

on a side note, i know some said Gravity was pretty sweet for bass when it comes to adding depth or feel to the movie. some said they enjoyed it, some said they thought it sucked. to get to my point, amazon has it for $4.99....worth five bucks? seems like it would be worth it if the sound was amazing. thoughts here fellas?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

No brainer for 5$


----------



## digler84

thanks brian. i tend to have similar thoughts as you with movies, so im grabbing that one. thanks.


----------



## Mongo171

9 and Gravity just ordered.


----------



## mo949

9 is awesome in every respect. Good replay ability.


----------



## MrGrim999

Mongo171 said:


> The story line was just south of snail dung. Ferris Buehler was a much better movie.


Snail dung!! hahahahah


----------



## Hopinater

digler84 said:


> well, saw lucy last night. had a few decent bass moments, but nothing overwhelming by any means. scarlett looked like a ragamuffin with a blank stare the entire movie, so that didn't make things any better. a bit of a dud of a movie as a whole. the story just seemed to go nowhere. glad i rented.
> 
> on a side note, i know some said Gravity was pretty sweet for bass when it comes to adding depth or feel to the movie. some said they enjoyed it, some said they thought it sucked. to get to my point, amazon has it for $4.99....worth five bucks? seems like it would be worth it if the sound was amazing. thoughts here fellas?


Gravity didn't live up to the box office hype but it was still a good movie IMO. The bass was okay but it didn't stick out to me as anything special. Having said that it's worth $5 and I may go and buy it myself.


----------



## Kini62

ambesolman said:


> Man, Fury was great! Really good flick and audio. Bass was plentiful and well used
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Just watched Fury. Movie was OK. Too much down time. When there was action it was fantastic and the sound was impressive. 

Even at -18db my remote fell off the arm of the sofa (from bass vibrations) more than any movie in recent memory. Gun shots had some real weight to them. Some of the best overall audio out there.


----------



## carp

I watched John Wick last night. I read that a lot of people weren't happy with the bass. I couldn't disagree more!!! I did notice that the over all volume of the movie was low so I bumped it up to -5 and ran the bass hot like I normally do. 

Wow, wow, wow. The shootout scenes were incredible. 

I should say that I haven't had my nearfield sub very long so I'm sure that had a lot to do with it but still....

It makes me wonder if a lot of guys are just running Audyssey and leaving the bass as is. If the bass seems light just bump up the sub trim. 

Now, for some movies that doesn't work, you try to run the subs hotter and you just get a bloaty sounding mess. John Wick is not that way. Super tight, impactful, and very fun, loved it.


----------



## audiofan1

carp said:


> I watched John Wick last night. I read that a lot of people weren't happy with the bass. I couldn't disagree more!!! I did notice that the over all volume of the movie was low so I bumped it up to -5 and ran the bass hot like I normally do.
> 
> Wow, wow, wow. The shootout scenes were incredible.
> 
> I should say that I haven't had my nearfield sub very long so I'm sure that had a lot to do with it but still....
> 
> It makes me wonder if a lot of guys are just running Audyssey and leaving the bass as is. If the bass seems light just bump up the sub trim.
> 
> Now, for some movies that doesn't work, you try to run the subs hotter and you just get a bloaty sounding mess. John Wick is not that way. Super tight, impactful, and very fun, loved it.



It was nothing short of incredible and deserves a whopping 5 stars


----------



## Wild Blue

I've been searching for the Pulse movie, just to check out this bass scene you guys are talking about. But I'm finding 3-4 movies with that title in the last 15 years. Is the one you guys are talking about the 2006 movie with Kristen Bell?


----------



## laugsbach

Chris Dotur said:


> Is the one you guys are talking about the 2006 movie with Kristen Bell?


Yes...


----------



## JChin

Chris Dotur said:


> I've been searching for the Pulse movie, just to check out this bass scene you guys are talking about.


Hi Chris Dotur, if anyone has AT&T Uverse ... Pulse has been on Starz a few times (next showing is on Febuary 25).


----------



## discone

Kini62 said:


> Just watched Fury. Movie was OK. Too much down time. When there was action it was fantastic and the sound was impressive.
> 
> Even at -18db my remote fell off the arm of the sofa (from bass vibrations) more than any movie in recent memory. Gun shots had some real weight to them. Some of the best overall audio out there.


I can't wait to see this film. I've had the movie sitting on the tv stand for three day's now without being able to watch it. It's torture I tell you! 

The wife has been sick bed ridden for three days. So she could have her rest to get better I did not want to have the whole house shaking.  She's much better today so I'm going to try and watch it tonight.


----------



## discone

audiofan1 said:


> It was nothing short of incredible and deserves a whopping 5 stars


IMO so far it was the best I've heard yet this year of Newer released film's!! The New Year has just started but, it'll be on the watch list for another viewing in the future with db's up a little farther.

I'm hoping more and better is still to come!


----------



## carp

discone said:


> IMO so far it was the best I've heard yet this year of Newer released film's!! The New Year has just started but, it'll be on the watch list for another viewing in the future with db's up a little farther.
> 
> I'm hoping more and better is still to come!


Yep, bump it up for sure. I've had some movies that are so loud I don't want to go louder than -15 but John Wick was completely comfortable at -5, I would have gone to 0 or higher if my wife weren't watching. 

There are many reasons IMO why "reference" doesn't mean much and this ^ is another reason why - movies aren't all at the same db level to begin with.


----------



## discone

Well I got to watch Fury and thought the audio and bass were done well.


----------



## FilmMixer

discone said:


> Well I got to watch Fury and thought the audio and bass were done well.


Thanks (to you and others who have posted about the film.)

Very proud of the track.


----------



## Hopinater

discone said:


> Well I got to watch Fury and thought the audio and bass were done well.





FilmMixer said:


> Thanks (to you and others who have posted about the film.)
> 
> Very proud of the track.


I just got the movie the other day and hopefully will get a chance to watch it today or tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to seeing it and hearing it.


----------



## GPBURNS

Kung Fu Jungle - Cantonese: DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1
Decent Donnie Yen flick - action scenes superb. 
give it 3/5 on bass - lot of scenes seemed to be missing that final crunch in low end to make it really good.


----------



## discone

Hopinater said:


> I just got the movie the other day and hopefully will get a chance to watch it today or tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to seeing it and hearing it.


If all the prior posts are an indicator of the film, I'm thinking you will enjoy it.


----------



## discone

FilmMixer said:


> Thanks (to you and others who have posted about the film.)
> 
> Very proud of the track.


Your Welcome! I look forward to hearing future work.


----------



## discone

GPBURNS said:


> Kung Fu Jungle - Cantonese: DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1
> Decent Donnie Yen flick - action scenes superb.
> give it 3/5 on bass - lot of scenes seemed to be missing that final crunch in low end to make it really good.


Thanks for the heads up! Tried to add to Netflix but it is not showing up in queue yet. I've added it to my list as one I'll check back for in the future.


----------



## lefthandluke

GPBURNS said:


> Kung Fu Jungle - Cantonese: DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1
> Decent Donnie Yen flick - action scenes superb.
> give it 3/5 on bass - lot of scenes seemed to be missing that final crunch in low end to make it really good.



had you rated this a little higher bass-wise i probably would have just bought it...so i appreciate the rating.

i don't usually go for this genre...but your review of "ninja II" changed things


always good to hear of the little gems i otherwise never woulda checked out...


----------



## GPBURNS

lefthandluke said:


> had you rated this a little higher bass-wise i probably would have just bought it...so i appreciate the rating.
> 
> i don't usually go for this genre...but your review of "ninja II" changed things
> 
> 
> always good to hear of the little gems i otherwise never woulda checked out...


Probably would not have posted at all - just been really slow around here for any new stuff 
and have not seen anything worth mentioning recently.


----------



## tvuong

GPBURNS said:


> just been really slow around here for any new stuff
> and have not seen anything worth mentioning recently.


Tell me about it. Have not impressed with early 2015 released movies yet. Dying for a good heavy bass flick.


----------



## beastaudio

tvuong said:


> Tell me about it. Have not impressed with early 2015 released movies yet. Dying for a good heavy bass flick.


John Wick. If that doesn't impress you, something is wrong


----------



## tvuong

^^ I did not play it loud and it didn't impress me as compare to those 4/ 5 stars movies.


----------



## Kain

The sound in Transformers: Age of Extinction was insane. Enjoyed it more at home than in the theater.


----------



## brasspile

Kain said:


> The sound in Transformers: Age of Extinction was insane. Enjoyed it more at home than in the theater.


 Agree 100%!!


----------



## jedi.night

Kain said:


> The sound in Transformers: Age of Extinction was insane. Enjoyed it more at home than in the theater.



Transformers AOE had a LFE boost of some sorts. It was extremely loud. I actually needed to lower my trim when watching it. I don't know if it played that deep, but it was loud.


----------



## derrickdj1

Kain said:


> The sound in Transformers: Age of Extinction was insane. Enjoyed it more at home than in the theater.


Yes, better than in the theater but, on the loud side, lol.


----------



## ambesolman

derrickdj1 said:


> Yes, better than in the theater but, on the loud side, lol.



And the long side...


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## beastaudio

ambesolman said:


> And the long side...
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


And the dumb, mind numbing side...


----------



## Gary147852

beastaudio said:


> John Wick. If that doesn't impress you, something is wrong


I was not impressed by this movie.


----------



## beastaudio

Gary147852 said:


> I was not impressed by this movie.


From a bass standpoint it is done pretty well...not TIH or WOTW well, but quite well compared to the other duds that we have seen lately.


----------



## audiofan1

beastaudio said:


> From a bass standpoint it is done pretty well...not TIH or WOTW well, but quite well compared to the other duds that we have seen lately.


Fidelity! *"John Wick"* it just screams it, you said it right and it needs no excuse "its done pretty well" very well might I add :kiss:


----------



## carp

I'm going to say it again, John Wick is recorded low overall so you have to crank it up a bit. I was at around 7 db's louder than I normally am for movie watching. 

That along with turning up the sub trim a couple db's too for good measure and the gun scenes will make you come back here and post that you have changed your mind. 

VERY clean bass too, no overhang/bloat. Just quick/violent slam over and over again during the shootouts. It was awesome.


----------



## tvuong

^^ thanks. I will rewatch at a higher volume.


----------



## mogrub

Always way behind, but I finally blasted Transformers Dark of the Moon tonight. It was a heavy duty Bass-Fest, as advertised. I ran it hot, which was fun, but unnecessary. 

Well, fun for everyone but the dog. She ran out of the room for good at the three minute mark. Doesn't like it when the floor heaves.


----------



## Kini62

carp said:


> I'm going to say it again, John Wick is recorded low overall so you have to crank it up a bit. I was at around 7 db's louder than I normally am for movie watching.
> 
> That along with turning up the sub trim a couple db's too for good measure and the gun scenes will make you come back here and post that you have changed your mind.
> 
> VERY clean bass too, no overhang/bloat. Just quick/violent slam over and over again during the shootouts. It was awesome.


I've noticed that most if not all BR using Dolby TrueHD have to be turned up 5dbs or more in comparison to DTS Master HD tracks. 

I watched JW last week and this past Friday watched Fury and I had all the volume I needed at -18 with Fury. JW I was at at least -14 if I remember correctly. I might have turned it up to -12 after about 30 minutes or so. 

I also found the gunfire sound effects to be better in Fury.


----------



## Alan P

^^^

Make sure your AVR isn't turning on Dynamic Compression with those TrueHD discs. 

A lot of AVRs default to on with Dolby TrueHD and DD discs, I know mine did.


----------



## carp

Kini62 said:


> I've noticed that most if not all BR using Dolby TrueHD have to be turned up 5dbs or more in comparison to DTS Master HD tracks.
> 
> I watched JW last week and this past Friday watched Fury and I had all the volume I needed at -18 with Fury. JW I was at at least -14 if I remember correctly. I might have turned it up to -12 after about 30 minutes or so.
> 
> I also found the gunfire sound effects to be better in Fury.


Woah, very cool. Fury is next up for me probably this weekend. If the gunfire is better than John Wick it's going to be crazy!!


----------



## mo949

Alan P said:


> ^^^
> 
> Make sure your AVR isn't turning on Dynamic Compression with those TrueHD discs.
> 
> A lot of AVRs default to on with Dolby TrueHD and DD discs, I know mine did.


Does your Denon do this?


----------



## Alan P

^^^

As I said in my previous post, yes.


----------



## mo949

Darn, wonder if my x4000 is doing this too then. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Reddig

Alan P said:


> ^^^
> 
> As I said in my previous post, yes.


My Onkyo NR-809 does that too with Dolby TrueHD. Very annoying.


----------



## Hopinater

Just watched Fury yesterday and it was a lot of fun. Great sound effects as well as visual effects. Bass was also great during the battle scenes (although I wish there had been a little more bass through the movie). Over all, a fantastic audio and visual movie driven by a great story.

The movie did a great job of creating some serious intense moments. Those tank crews get my respect, standing in there while everybody and their brother were trying to take them out. Once again making me proud to be part of a country that has such wonderful men and women in it's armed forces.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

I put on Ragnarok this morning. I wasn't even 5 minutes into it when I had to find the HTPC mouse and move it because the bass was making the cursor appear on the screen...


----------



## rhed

beastaudio said:


> And the dumb, mind numbing side...


+1


----------



## rhed

So is John Wick a must to add to a collection? Or just a rental? Haven't seen this one yet..


----------



## basshead81

Hunger Games: The Mocking Jay Part 1.

There are a few decent scenes...the bombing towards the end is the best. Then again I could not watch it very loud so I may need to revisit it.


----------



## Alan P

mo949 said:


> Darn, wonder if my x4000 is doing this too then. Thanks for the tip!





Reddig said:


> My Onkyo NR-809 does that too with Dolby TrueHD. Very annoying.



On my Denon, once I turned it off, it has stayed off.





rhed said:


> So is John Wick a must to add to a collection? Or just a rental? Haven't seen this one yet..


Definite MUST BUY!!


----------



## wpbpete

A couple of recommendations while the bass drought passes...

"Whiplash" tons of drums and horns, the midbass is fantastic  the story is pretty darn good too.

"Dragonheart 3" this dragon is much better than Smaug lol cheesy story but the surround effects are really cool on this one


----------



## Kini62

Alan P said:


> ^^^
> 
> Make sure your AVR isn't turning on Dynamic Compression with those TrueHD discs.
> 
> A lot of AVRs default to on with Dolby TrueHD and DD discs, I know mine did.


My AVR is an antique as far a electronics goes, it does not have anything like that.


----------



## lefthandluke

beastaudio said:


> John Wick. If that doesn't impress you, something is wrong




as bill murray said..."that's a fact jack"


----------



## Eighteens

Im still rockin' Pacific Rim.
Haven't heard a movie beat it for lows yet.


----------



## ambesolman

Eighteens said:


> Im still rockin' Pacific Rim.
> Haven't heard a movie beat it for lows yet.



You should get out more


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Eighteens

ambesolman said:


> You should get out more
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Well, suggest me a movie that hits lows harder than Pacific Rim, man!
I'll watch it right now!


----------



## Mrkazador

War of the worlds. Pacific rim is a 30hz bassfest.


----------



## Toe

Eighteens said:


> Im still rockin' Pacific Rim.
> Haven't heard a movie beat it for lows yet.


Even though I would like better extension with PR, it is one of my bass favorites as well. The bass that is there hits HARD and in all the right spots. Not to mention as far as pure bass quantity, it is one of the very best.  Throw in kick ass 3d and it is a GREAT HT ride IMO.


----------



## Eighteens

Mrkazador said:


> War of the worlds. Pacific rim is a 30hz bassfest.


Just imo but that movie was meh.
But when it came out(almost ten years ago!)i watched it all the time for its bassy scenes!

I really didn't like the movie but it sounded great.


----------



## ambesolman

Eighteens said:


> Well, suggest me a movie that hits lows harder than Pacific Rim, man!
> I'll watch it right now!






Mrkazador said:


> War of the worlds. Pacific rim is a 30hz bassfest.



WotW is still king. HTTYD is a great bass movie too. I'll admit, I need to rewatch PR now that I own it, but I wasn't thrilled with it the first time. I know the newest Godzilla had my subs rocking throughout the whole movie and had similar extension to PR.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## basshead81

Just finished up watching John Wick....very nice movie indeed. Good sound, great bass...one of the better movies released as of late. Definitely worthy of purchasing!!

4 star


----------



## mogrub

Toe said:


> Pacific Rim is one of my bass favorites ... throw in kick ass 3d and it is a GREAT HT ride IMO.


Could not agree more on Pacific Rim. 

Big Bass + Big 3D = Why We Do This.


----------



## AJ72

Eighteens said:


> Well, suggest me a movie that hits lows harder than Pacific Rim, man!
> I'll watch it right now!


Enders Game


----------



## pitviper33

Eighteens said:


> Well, suggest me a movie that hits lows harder than Pacific Rim, man!
> I'll watch it right now!


Have you tried The Incredible Hulk? That's what heavy creatures moving around are supposed to sound like, in my opinion.


----------



## Toe

pitviper33 said:


> Have you tried The Incredible Hulk? That's what heavy creatures moving around are supposed to sound like, in my opinion.


TIH is still KING IMO.


----------



## Hopinater

pitviper33 said:


> Have you tried The Incredible Hulk? That's what heavy creatures moving around are supposed to sound like, in my opinion.





Toe said:


> TIH is still KING IMO.


I agree, Hulk is a front to back, end to end hard hitting bass fest that let's you walk away with your LFE addiction satisfied.


----------



## Hopinater

I just re-visited the newer _Total Recall_. Fun movie with very sad bass. What a pity.


----------



## Mongo171

Hopinater said:


> I just re-visited the newer _Total Recall_. Fun movie with very sad bass. What a pity.


That had good bass for me.


----------



## Hopinater

Mongo171 said:


> That had good bass for me.


Yeah, it had _some_ but not enough to stand out. Having said that I guess I should add I liked the over all audio in general. But for me the LFE was lacking.


----------



## Mongo171

Hopinater said:


> Yeah, it had _some_ but not enough to stand out. Having said that I guess I should add I liked the over all audio in general. But for me the LFE was lacking.


That's a fair statement. It isn't TIH by no means.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Huh?! Total recall 2012 was a very bass heavy movie

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/12-the-low-frequency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/page-20#entry567

Total Recall:

Level - 3 Stars (109.24dB composite)
Extension - 5 Stars (3Hz)
Dynamics - 4 Stars (25.33dB)
Execution - 5 Stars - Full bandwidth track. My fav part was the initial shoot out at the Rekall location, with the wild pulls and zooms throughout the room, as well as the car chase.

Overall - A solid 4.25 Stars.

Recommendation - Buy for the Bass, Rent for the story. You may want to buy it, but not everyone is into dystopian thrillers.

This is a full bandwidth track, but held back a bit in level and dynamics. This may have been a home mix, or not. Hard to tell.

JSS


----------



## MKtheater

Mongo171 said:


> That's a fair statement. It isn't TIH by no means.



There are only a handful of movies that are.


----------



## Eighteens

AJ72 said:


> Enders Game


Haven't seen this one yet!
I'm downloading it this second... damn, my internet is slow.


----------



## Kini62

Rewatched oblivion last night. Damn! Good movie with a great soundtrack.


----------



## Eighteens

I'll get Total Recall aswell, shortly after Enders Game.
I have already seen The Incredible Hulk. It was good but i would just prefer to see a movie haven't seen yet as of right now. I will revisit Hulk later when the Skar ZVX 18's get installed in a few weeks here.


----------



## coolcat4843

Anybody do a spectrum graph of The Interview?

Four scenes in particular, had some really potent bass.
The test launch of an ICBM, two scenes involving tanks firing shells and the firing of a 50 cal machine gun, 
through a locked door, which shredded to pieces soldiers standing on the other side.
Nice blood splatter in that scene.

You could really feel the heft and weight of the explosions in this one.
Gave my sealed subs a good workout.


----------



## nismo604

Alan P said:


> ^^^
> 
> Make sure your AVR isn't turning on Dynamic Compression with those TrueHD discs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of AVRs default to on with Dolby TrueHD and DD discs, I know mine did.


This is actually misleading. While some receivers such as Onkyo default to having the DRC function on auto. Auto means just that it will only turn on DRC if the disc is authored to flag the DRC on. From my recollection the only wrongly authored disc that does this is the first Ironman movie, the fix is the manually turn off DRC.


----------



## rhed

TIH and WOTW is still my #1 movie to give my subs a workout. I like LS drop zone scene too. Very good amount single digit extension there..


----------



## Yosemite Dan

rhed said:


> TIH and WOTW is still my #1 movie to give my subs a workout. I like LS drop zone scene too. Very good amount single digit extension there..


Don't forget Cloverfield. These 3 are the holy grail of deep hard hitting bass. And to me Cloverfield may be my favorite because of 2 scenes . The subway attack and helicoptor crash are 2 head crunching scenes of holy **** bass.


----------



## rhed

Yosemite Dan said:


> Don't forget Cloverfield. These 3 are the holy grail of deep hard hitting bass. And to me Cloverfield may be my favorite because of 2 scenes . The subway attack and helicoptor crash are 2 head crunching scenes of holy **** bass.


Ah yes.. Cloverfield. Forgot about that one. Looks like I have to do a respin since I haven't scene that over a year ago. Btw, it's been awhile for any recent movies out that's been hitting the singles..


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> Huh?! Total recall 2012 was a very bass heavy movie
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....thread-films-games-music-etc/page-20#entry567
> 
> Total Recall:
> 
> Level - 3 Stars (109.24dB composite)
> Extension - 5 Stars (3Hz)
> Dynamics - 4 Stars (25.33dB)
> Execution - 5 Stars - Full bandwidth track. My fav part was the initial shoot out at the Rekall location, with the wild pulls and zooms throughout the room, as well as the car chase.
> 
> Overall - A solid 4.25 Stars.
> 
> Recommendation - Buy for the Bass, Rent for the story. You may want to buy it, but not everyone is into dystopian thrillers.
> 
> This is a full bandwidth track, but held back a bit in level and dynamics. This may have been a home mix, or not. Hard to tell.
> 
> JSS


That is so strange I wonder why I'm missing the bass in this movie. That's a head scratcher, you guys are experiencing it and I'm not. Maybe I need to go in and check my settings.

Doesn't matter I bought the movie because I think it's a fun one to watch, but then again I'm a sucker for sic-fi. Since I own it I'll have plenty of opportunities to find the missing bass. Glad you guys say it has it, I'll pay closer attention next time I watch it.


----------



## Hopinater

Kini62 said:


> Rewatched oblivion last night. Damn! Good movie with a great soundtrack.


Ah Oblivion, I think this is one of the best movies ever for audio. IMO it is the go to movie to test out both the surround sound as well as bass. Good call Kini.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

Eighteens said:


> I will revisit Hulk later when the *Skar ZVX 18*'s get installed in a few weeks here.


FWIW That's a car audio sub and those don't always work well for home theater (less room gain) use plus it has an FS of ~40Hz so this is less than ideal. It drops off below 30Hz like a rock. Considering the cost of that Skar you'd be better off going with multiple Stereo Integrity HT18's or one Stereo Integrity HST18 IMO.


----------



## AJ72

Lower level may be the issue for you Eighteens with Total Recall (although I'm yet to see this myself) so boost the subs (run them hotter than normal) when watching next time. The Incredible Hulk is definitely a benchmark track I don't think anyone here, no matter what the setup they have, would disagree. Other bass heavy films that I would recommend if you haven't seen them already.

Tron Legacy
Dredd (boost level a bit for this one too)
Olympus Has Fallen
Hellboy2
Gone with the Wind (just kidding)


----------



## Hopinater

AJ72 said:


> Lower level may be the issue for you Eighteens with Total Recall (although I'm yet to see this myself) so boost the subs (run them hotter than normal) when watching next time. The Incredible Hulk is definitely a benchmark track I don't think anyone here, no matter what the setup they have, would disagree. Other bass heavy films that I would recommend if you haven't seen them already.
> 
> Tron Legacy
> Dredd (boost level a bit for this one too)
> Olympus Has Fallen
> Hellboy2
> Gone with the Wind (just kidding)


Great list. I would also add:
Elysium (that had decent bass)
Inception
Battle Los Angeles

And for anyone with kids:
Nemo
How to Train your Dragon
And Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Reefdvr27

Hopinater said:


> Great list. I would also add:
> Elysium (that had decent bass)
> Inception
> Battle Los Angeles
> 
> And for anyone with kids:
> Nemo
> How to Train your Dragon
> And Kung Fu Panda


 Elysium is a great movie for the sealed guys. That movie digs deep.


----------



## Toe

Dead in Tombstone is among the best bass movie experiences. It's an all out low end assault so the fine wine guys need not apply, but the highly aggressive bass matches the tone/feel of the film perfectly IMO. One of the better bass films for those looking for lots of quantity.


----------



## digler84

nismo604 said:


> This is actually misleading. While some receivers such as Onkyo default to having the DRC function on auto. Auto means just that it will only turn on DRC if the disc is authored to flag the DRC on. From my recollection the only wrongly authored disc that does this is the first Ironman movie, the fix is the manually turn off DRC.


interesting that you mention the first iron man movie....i've always been extremely disappointed with this one as it seems like it is muted...no weight to some of the scenes....the jericho missle scene in particular. i have an onkyo 805, so could this be the issue? i don't know that i've ever seen an option for DRC in the menu's....any suggestions?


BTW, coolcat....where you at in Cbus? or are you even in Cbus?


----------



## tvuong

Seal team 8- Behind enemy lines has lots of good bass thru out the entire movie.


----------



## Toe

digler84 said:


> interesting that you mention the first iron man movie....i've always been extremely disappointed with this one as it seems like it is muted...no weight to some of the scenes....the jericho missle scene in particular. i have an onkyo 805, so could this be the issue? i don't know that i've ever seen an option for DRC in the menu's....any suggestions?
> 
> 
> BTW, coolcat....where you at in Cbus? or are you even in Cbus?


There should be a "L NIGHT" button on your Onkyo remote (I use an 885 Onkyo pre/pro). Press this button while the TrueHD track is playing until it reads "OFF". You cant set this to "OFF" by default for TrueHD, so I am just in the habit of always turning this off for TrueHD tracks just to be safe (it shouldn't be an issue for most, but Iron Man does trigger this ON as I remember).


----------



## digler84

Toe said:


> There should be a "L NIGHT" button on your Onkyo remote (I use an 885 Onkyo pre/pro). Press this button while the TrueHD track is playing until it reads "OFF". You cant set this to "OFF" by default for TrueHD, so I am just in the habit of always turning this off for TrueHD tracks just to be safe (it shouldn't be an issue for most, but Iron Man does trigger this ON as I remember).


that's interesting. i will have to experiment with that. i don't use the stock remote though either....harmony one, but i think it does have that button on there. the one thing i have always disliked about the iron man disk in particular. u could tell it should hit hard during that jericho scene, and it just falls flat on it's face. thanks for the tip though....i will give it a shot later today.


----------



## discone

tvuong said:


> Seal team 8- Behind enemy lines has lots of good bass thru out the entire movie.


Cool choice! It was a fun bass ride with that movie!  

It had a few fun over the top scenes also but for me will not get a re-watch. The last couple of movies I've watched did not have much bass worth talking about, so I'm looking forward to the movie *Serenity* tonight for some of the bass I need.


----------



## tvuong

Try Max Payne.


----------



## lefthandluke

i watched "divergent" today...surrounds seemed to get a nice workout...

bass...? eh...not so much


----------



## coolrda

Reign of Fire and Oblivion just got the yearly spin. Still fun soundtracks.


----------



## NODES

Reddig said:


> My Onkyo NR-809 does that too with Dolby TrueHD. Very annoying.



What is it called on the Onkyo's?


----------



## rhed

coolrda said:


> Reign of Fire and Oblivion just got the yearly spin. Still fun soundtracks.


Did a respin with Oblivion today. First time watching it ever since my whole speaker mains and surround upgrades. Wow.. Just wow!!


----------



## nismo604

digler84 said:


> interesting that you mention the first iron man movie....i've always been extremely disappointed with this one as it seems like it is muted...no weight to some of the scenes....the jericho missle scene in particular. i have an onkyo 805, so could this be the issue? i don't know that i've ever seen an option for DRC in the menu's....any suggestions?
> 
> 
> BTW, coolcat....where you at in Cbus? or are you even in Cbus?


That will definitely be the reason why you think Ironman felt muted, late night for this disc needs to be set to off. I haven't had my 805 for about 4 years now but as Toe mentioned just press the L Night button till your display says off. I too have a harmony one and happen to still have the 805 as one of the devices on my remote. Now select the 805 on your devices menu of your Harmony, you look on page 10 of 17 you should have a late night state button, this is what you need to press, press until you see off on the display of your 805. You can only press this button while a Dolby TrueHD source is playing otherwise it say unavailable. After doing this I'm sure you won't be disappointed with Ironman no more. The cave emergence scene and Jericho missile scenes will have the impact you were expecting.


----------



## nismo604

NODES said:


> What is it called on the Onkyo's?


It's called late night. As I mentioned earlier this defaults to auto for all Onkyos for Dolby TrueHD material and even if you turn off the late night function it will revert back to auto every time you turn off the receiver. But like I said apart from the Ironman disc which was wrongly authored to flag the DRC to on, you really don't need to adjust this setting to get the full uncompressed audio of other TrueHD material.


----------



## discone

coolrda said:


> Reign of Fire and *Oblivion* just got the yearly spin. Still fun soundtracks.





rhed said:


> Did a respin with Oblivion today. First time watching it ever since my whole speaker mains and surround upgrades. Wow.. Just wow!!



Nice!!

I've been wanting to see that film again since my upgrade. It has been on HBO and every time the wife flips it on I'm having her turn it off saying it is coming up in the queue to watch on Blu-ray.


----------



## Yosemite Dan

nismo604 said:


> It's called late night. As I mentioned earlier this defaults to auto for all Onkyos for Dolby TrueHD material and even if you turn off the late night function it will revert back to auto every time you turn off the receiver. But like I said apart from the Ironman disc which was wrongly authored to flag the DRC to on, you really don't need to adjust this setting to get the full uncompressed audio of other TrueHD material.


I had my night setting set on low ( most likely because of Ironman) on my Denon, didn't even realize it for close to a year. Low is even worse because the highs and lows are muted but not quite enough to make it obvious. I was always wondering why Ralph praised the A/V of certain movies and I found some of them a little muddy with the bass and some what restrained with the highs. The only good thing about turning it off is now it feels like I have brand new system and can replay certain movies again and enjoy them in its proper way.


----------



## mogrub

discone said:


> I've been wanting to see that film again ... every time the wife flips it on I'm having her turn it off saying it is coming up in the queue to watch on Blu-ray.


That is awesome. I thought I was the only one. Same thing happens at my house constantly, and it drives my wife nuts. She loves a random HBO movie watch. I'm fine with that unless we own the Blu-ray. She goes along with me, but thinks I'm just being OCD. 

Hey, if it's OCD to want me some lossless audio and 1080p video, then OCD I is.


----------



## nismo604

Yosemite Dan said:


> I had my night setting set on low ( most likely because of Ironman) on my Denon, didn't even realize it for close to a year. Low is even worse because the highs and lows are muted but not quite enough to make it obvious. I was always wondering why Ralph praised the A/V of certain movies and I found some of them a little muddy with the bass and some what restrained with the highs. The only good thing about turning it off is now it feels like I have brand new system and can replay certain movies again and enjoy them in its proper way.


Well as consolation it only affected Dolby TrueHD material as late night is unavailable for DTS sources which the majority of blu-rays use.


----------



## nismo604

Actually now that I've re-read your post late night has only on, off, and auto, well at least for Onkyos not sure about Denons. It makes me think you are talking about audyssey dynamic volume instead if so then it will work for all codecs, not just Dolby TrueHD.


----------



## discone

mogrub said:


> That is awesome. *I thought I was the only one*. Same thing happens at my house constantly, and it drives my wife nuts. She loves a random HBO movie watch. I'm fine with that unless we own the Blu-ray. She goes along with me, but thinks I'm just being OCD.
> 
> Hey, if it's OCD to want me some lossless audio and 1080p video, then OCD I is.


Well now you know your not the only one!!  Also thank's for speaking up so now I know I'm not the only one also. 

Yes it is a battle with the wife sometimes as I'm still going through the bass list here. I add a movie here and there as filler while waiting for the new releases. 

Even the movie Serenity which we watched last night was on the other day and I'm like, it's coming this week in the mail so will look plus sound so much better. I'm glad she enjoys the audio and video almost as much as I do.


----------



## JT78681

Just ordered Frankenstein's Army to add another flick to my 5 star collection. I had a $10 gift certificate to Best Buy, so I only paid like $5 for the movie. I figure if it's not that good I'm only out a few bucks. For those of you who have seen it how is it? I'm not expecting much, but I'm also not a harsh movie critic.


----------



## mogrub

discone said:


> Yes it is a battle with the wife sometimes ... I'm glad she enjoys the audio and video almost as much as I do.


Yup. It's the "almost" that gets us in trouble!


----------



## Reefdvr27

Other than Hunger Games and Interstellar and maybe the Hobbit, March and April are looking pretty dead in the movie department. It is looking like we are all going to be digging through the stock pile for some bass for some time. Speaking of Interstellar, any reports from the Euro guys? Released any where outside the states yet? I seen the movie with my daughter but fell asleep in about 10 minutes LOL. I seen the movie out of state in another theater from mine and I have to say the sound was excellent from what little I do remember. There was some serious bass to boot. Not sure about Hunger games, that is my daughters favorite other than Harry Potter, so I will have that on Friday, Target is looking like the best deal.


----------



## Toe

JT78681 said:


> Just ordered Frankenstein's Army to add another flick to my 5 star collection. I had a $10 gift certificate to Best Buy, so I only paid like $5 for the movie. I figure if it's not that good I'm only out a few bucks. For those of you who have seen it how is it? I'm not expecting much, but I'm also not a harsh movie critic.


I loved FA, but most people hated it. If Frank Zappa, Alice Cooper and Quentin Tarantino got together and made a film, FA could be it.  Either way, it's a flat out LFE assault and fits the tone of the film well. Its a great bass/HT ride IMO, but I am in the extreme minority as most did not like it. See what you think though and report back.


----------



## mo949

Hopinater said:


> Ah Oblivion, I think this is one of the best movies ever for audio. IMO it is the go to movie to test out both the surround sound as well as bass. Good call Kini.


Oblivion and Hellboy 2 are my absolute favorite tracks.


----------



## Mrkazador

The hunger games is not that great in the LFE department. Not a lot of action in the movie so not a lot of LFE. It starts to roll off at 25-30hz and almost no content below 20hz.


----------



## beastaudio

Eighteens said:


> Well, suggest me a movie that hits lows harder than Pacific Rim, man!
> I'll watch it right now!





Hopinater said:


> I just re-visited the newer _Total Recall_. Fun movie with very sad bass. What a pity.





Eighteens said:


> I'll get Total Recall aswell, shortly after Enders Game.
> I have already seen The Incredible Hulk. It was good but i would just prefer to see a movie haven't seen yet as of right now. I will revisit Hulk later when the Skar ZVX 18's get installed in a few weeks here.


Others have already hit the nail on the head, but yes, those three mentioned above, along with Oblivion, Tron Legacy, Enders Game, etc. For the movies with some serious >30hz material, the new Transformers:Age of Extinction, Captain America 2: The winter soldier, Expendables III.


----------



## JT78681

Toe said:


> I loved FA, but most people hated it. If Frank Zappa, Alice Cooper and Quentin Tarantino got together and made a film, FA could be it.  Either way, it's a flat out LFE assault and fits the tone of the film well. Its a great bass/HT ride IMO, but I am in the extreme minority as most did not like it. See what you think though and report back.


When I looked up reviews I got a mixed bag of good and bad, so I'll report back as soon as I receive it and watch it. I'm easily entertained, so I'll probably have the same opinion as you.


----------



## Reddig

NODES said:


> What is it called on the Onkyo's?


Think it's called Late Night mode or just Night mode.


----------



## mo949

on my denon x4000 the dynamic range compression that gets enabled for TrueHD was hidden under a menu called 'surround parameters' and then there was an option called 'loudness management' with the subfield 'dynamic compression'. Disabling loudness management seems to have permanently fixed it. In order to see the option even you had to have the main feature movie already playing with dolby trueHD (if the mode was pro logic, such as with the menu screen, you would not see it).

facepalm for all the times I've been jacked by this 'feature'!

Thanks Alan for posting about it!


----------



## digler84

nismo604 said:


> That will definitely be the reason why you think Ironman felt muted, late night for this disc needs to be set to off. I haven't had my 805 for about 4 years now but as Toe mentioned just press the L Night button till your display says off. I too have a harmony one and happen to still have the 805 as one of the devices on my remote. Now select the 805 on your devices menu of your Harmony, you look on page 10 of 17 you should have a late night state button, this is what you need to press, press until you see off on the display of your 805. You can only press this button while a Dolby TrueHD source is playing otherwise it say unavailable. After doing this I'm sure you won't be disappointed with Ironman no more. The cave emergence scene and Jericho missile scenes will have the impact you were expecting.


thanks for the extra details. much appreciated.


----------



## Yosemite Dan

mo949 said:


> on my denon x4000 the dynamic range compression that gets enabled for TrueHD was hidden under a menu called 'surround parameters' and then there was an option called 'loudness management' with the subfield 'dynamic compression'. Disabling loudness management seems to have permanently fixed it. In order to see the option even you had to have the main feature movie already playing with dolby trueHD (if the mode was pro logic, such as with the menu screen, you would not see it).
> 
> facepalm for all the times I've been jacked by this 'feature'!
> 
> Thanks Alan for posting about it!


LOL seriously? Geez, I better go check that now. I have a lower end Denon (1909) than yours so I'm not sure I have that loudness management option but if I do and I see that its also enabled, I'm gonna knock my head against the wall. Damn I wish this thread info came about a couple of years ago.


----------



## sleepn

I just watched Hubble and that second launch scene was insane.


----------



## digler84

ok, so just threw in iron man 1, sure enough on my onkyo 805 it defaults to the late night function. listened the first time around with it still on....flat and boring. turned it off and replayed the same scenes....such a huge difference. i have always been so disappointed with the flat feel of this movie and never thought to check the late night since i never turned it on in the first place. much more impact with the lfe, and even the highs were much more dynamic. very cool to say the least as i have always loved the movie itself...the audio just always depressed me. much different now. thanks for the tip guys. i will be sure to double check this setting with any future TrueHD movies.


----------



## Hopinater

mo949 said:


> on my denon x4000 the dynamic range compression that gets enabled for TrueHD was hidden under a menu called 'surround parameters' and then there was an option called 'loudness management' with the subfield 'dynamic compression'. Disabling loudness management seems to have permanently fixed it. In order to see the option even you had to have the main feature movie already playing with dolby trueHD (if the mode was pro logic, such as with the menu screen, you would not see it).
> 
> facepalm for all the times I've been jacked by this 'feature'!
> 
> Thanks Alan for posting about it!


Thanks for the in depth explanation. Looks like I need to start digging around my Denon menus. I thought I had a good grasp on them but after reading your experience now I'm not so sure.


----------



## ChromeJob

Seems like all the manufacturers obfuscate some of their settings. My Yamaha RX-V775 has dynamic range options for TrueHD and DTS Master ... but also has a dynamic range setting for volume that effects all modes (?) or just Cinema DSP modes... The manual says things like "enhance enjoyment"; sounds like a blurb on a box of condoms, not an AVR manual. Bleh, I try to run my system with these options all disabled. 


Hope I'm not derailing the conversation by mentioning HEAT (1995) by Michael Mann. Just got this on BD at Best Buy for $8. The shootout downtown may disappoint since they dropped using full-range gun shot effects and used the location recordings (Mann recognized when the wrong gun sound FX were used, as everyone on the cast trained with the actual guns on the LAPD judgmental training course ... with live rounds!).

The climax when Pacino is chasing De Niro across the LAX runway area, with jumbo jets landing right overhead ... sounds amazing. I tested a budget sub at BB using this scene, and on their setup you could hear Pacino's footsteps in the grass along with the rumble of a just-landed jet. I'm convinced that even with good mains (old Bose 401s) that go down to 60Hz or so, I need an articulate, capable sub to handle the < 100Hz material. 

The film may not be everyone's cup of tea (a nearly three hour, operatic cops 'n robbers "post noir" film), but I've always loved Dante Spinotti's photography, the cast's performances, and Mann's mixture of source music and sound to create mood. It's not the greatest BD release, but the film has some moments that ought to flex your HT setup.


----------



## digler84

Gave John Wick a spin today. I seemed to have gotten the ol' redbox DD version with no lossless. that was kinda irritating, but oh well. everyone that says this has some good bass to it is right. quite impactful and at the right moments. nothing ridiculously low, but had some great punch and added great weight to the flick. story was pretty decent....for a keanu reeves movie. lol.


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

Big Hero 6 actually had more bass than I expected it to have. Nothing crazy, but pretty decent.


----------



## galonzo

ChromeJob said:


> Hope I'm not derailing the conversation by mentioning HEAT (1995) by Michael Mann. Just got this on BD at Best Buy for $8. The shootout downtown may disappoint since they dropped using full-range gun shot effects and used the location recordings (Mann recognized when the wrong gun sound FX were used, as everyone on the cast trained with the actual guns on the LAPD judgmental training course ... with live rounds!)


I'll need to pick this one up; this was one of my go-to demo scenes to show off 5.1 on DVD (and I wasn't even aware of this behind the scenes trivia, or if there was very much surround action; I just remember thinking it sounded so real!)


----------



## basshead81

Mrkazador said:


> The hunger games is not that great in the LFE department. Not a lot of action in the movie so not a lot of LFE. It starts to roll off at 25-30hz and almost no content below 20hz.


This matches exactly what I hear when I watched it last week. A few decent bass scenes, especially the bombing scene, but nothing that dug real deep. Overall disappointment and not enough action. They have taken that series too far imo.


----------



## basshead81

digler84 said:


> Gave John Wick a spin today. I seemed to have gotten the ol' redbox DD version with no lossless. that was kinda irritating, but oh well. everyone that says this has some good bass to it is right. quite impactful and at the right moments. nothing ridiculously low, but had some great punch and added great weight to the flick. story was pretty decent....for a keanu reeves movie. lol.


John Wick extends to 1hz

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/372-john-wick-discussion-poll/#entry6333


----------



## basshead81

mo949 said:


> on my denon x4000 the dynamic range compression that gets enabled for TrueHD was hidden under a menu called 'surround parameters' and then there was an option called 'loudness management' with the subfield 'dynamic compression'. Disabling loudness management seems to have permanently fixed it. In order to see the option even you had to have the main feature movie already playing with dolby trueHD (if the mode was pro logic, such as with the menu screen, you would not see it).
> 
> facepalm for all the times I've been jacked by this 'feature'!
> 
> Thanks Alan for posting about it!


Can we please get off the Denon chit chat already? Not singling you out as I am politely asking all involved. This is a thread for movies with bass. Not trying to be the forum police but this conversation has drug on for almost 3 pages. Thx!!


----------



## raynist

basshead81 said:


> Can we please get off the Denon chit chat already? Not singling you out as I am politely asking all involved. This is a thread for movies with bass. Not trying to be the forum police but this conversation has drug on for almost 3 pages. Thx!!


It is also supposed to have frequency charts but I haven't seen one of those in months!


----------



## Hopinater

basshead81 said:


> John Wick extends to 1hz
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/372-john-wick-discussion-poll/#entry6333


Wow, 1 Hz. Now that's low. I wonder how many guys here (if any) have a system that can come close to reproducing that.


----------



## Reefdvr27

basshead81 said:


> This matches exactly what I hear when I watched it last week. A few decent bass scenes, especially the bombing scene, but nothing that dug real deep. Overall disappointment and not enough action. They have taken that series too far imo.


 I myself am not into the Hunger Games series and would not buy or watch them on my own, but on account for my daughter who is in her early teens reads allot of books and I have bought allot of these movies on her account. Similar movies and books she has asked for are Divergent, Snowpiercer and Maze Runner. I have to say that Snowpiercer was great both movie and bass and Maze runner the same. I am willing to say that Maze Runner was probably one of the best bass movies of 2014, not mention I thought the story was great. Looking forward to the next couple of installments if they get made.



> John Wick extends to 1hz
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.p...oll/#entry6333


I loved John Wick and I don't why, I mean really you can say that is was one of the dumbest movies ever, but for some reason it had a bit of Pulp Fiction to it which I loved about it, not to mention never ending gunshots and bass. Just a guys movie as most women would probably hate as did my wife. Without question a 4 or 4.5 star bass movie and one for the collection.


----------



## derrickdj1

I also enjoyed the Maze runner.


----------



## Hopinater

Reefdvr27 said:


> I myself am not into the Hunger Games series and would not buy or watch them on my own, *but on account for my daughter who is in her early teens reads allot of books and I have bought allot of these movies on her account. Similar movies and books she has asked for are Divergent, Snowpiercer and Maze Runner.* I have to say that Snowpiercer was great both movie and bass and Maze runner the same. I am willing to say that Maze Runner was probably one of the best bass movies of 2014, not mention I thought the story was great. Looking forward to the next couple of installments if they get made.


You just summed up my life. Our daughters must be twins separated at birth.


----------



## ambesolman

Reefdvr27 said:


> I myself am not into the Hunger Games series and would not buy or watch them on my own, but on account for my daughter who is in her early teens reads a lot of books and I have bought a lot of these movies on her account. Similar movies and books she has asked for are Divergent, Snowpiercer and Maze Runner. I have to say that Snowpiercer was great both movie and bass and Maze runner the same. I am willing to say that Maze Runner was probably one of the best bass movies of 2014, not mention I thought the story was great. Looking forward to the next couple of installments if they get made.


Fixed it for you



> I loved John Wick and I don't why, I mean really you can say that is was one of the dumbest movies ever, but for some reason it had a bit of Pulp Fiction to it which I loved about it, not to mention never ending gunshots and bass. Just a guys movie as most women would probably hate as did my wife. Without question a 4 or 4.5 star bass movie and one for the collection.



Got it at the house waiting for a spin, hopefully tomorrow (port plug )


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Kini62

derrickdj1 said:


> I also enjoyed the Maze runner.


So did I. Watched if off iTunes but the sound was still great. 

IMO it's the best of the YA movies roaming the planet. 

Looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## jedi.night

derrickdj1 said:


> I also enjoyed the Maze runner.



Maze runner had some fantastic bass IMO.


----------



## jedi.night

MIX_MASTER_ICE said:


> Big Hero 6 actually had more bass than I expected it to have. Nothing crazy, but pretty decent.



I was really disappointed in BH6. Especially after having watch Ratatouille right before it. 

Low recording levels overall, very little bass. There was a ton of action but the Bass didn't go with the scenes. Pretty good movie though.


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

jedi.night said:


> I was really disappointed in BH6. Especially after having watch Ratatouille right before it.
> 
> Low recording levels overall, very little bass. There was a ton of action but the Bass didn't go with the scenes. Pretty good movie though.


Hmm, wasn't the case when I watched it. Better than I expected.


----------



## digler84

basshead81 said:


> John Wick extends to 1hz
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/372-john-wick-discussion-poll/#entry6333


thanks for pointing that out. i can't come anywhere close to 1hz, so i guess i was speaking to massive amounts of rumble in the seat. there were a couple moments like the big sweep....after the sniper bullet i believe...and the club music shook a bit...but a majority of the film was very powerful gun shots and body slams. pretty nice overall, i was just referring to bass such as the sweeps in the movie.


----------



## Hopinater

digler84 said:


> thanks for pointing that out. i can't come anywhere close to 1hz, so i guess i was speaking to massive amounts of rumble in the seat. there were a couple moments like the big sweep....after the sniper bullet i believe...and the club music shook a bit...but a majority of the film was very powerful gun shots and body slams. pretty nice overall, i was just referring to bass such as the sweeps in the movie.


I have got to rent that movie tomorrow. With all you guys talking about it I'm definitely looking forward to experiencing it.


----------



## basshead81

raynist said:


> It is also supposed to have frequency charts but I haven't seen one of those in months!


I believe that is because those that provide them quit posting here due to the off topic banter. I do not see a issue with a few off topic posts but when it goes off track for 3 pages it really detracts from the threads purpose.


----------



## raynist

basshead81 said:


> I believe that is because those that provide them quit posting here due to the off topic banter. I do not see a issue with a few off topic posts but when it goes off track for 3 pages it really detracts from the threads purpose.


Yeah, I barely visit this thread any more.


----------



## NODES

Reefdvr27 said:


> I myself am not into the Hunger Games series and would not buy or watch them on my own, but on account for my daughter who is in her early teens reads allot of books and I have bought allot of these movies on her account. Similar movies and books she has asked for are Divergent, Snowpiercer and Maze Runner. I have to say that Snowpiercer was great both movie and bass and Maze runner the same. I am willing to say that Maze Runner was probably one of the best bass movies of 2014, not mention I thought the story was great. Looking forward to the next couple of installments if they get made.
> 
> I loved John Wick and I don't why, I mean really you can say that is was one of the dumbest movies ever, but for some reason it had a bit of Pulp Fiction to it which I loved about it, not to mention never ending gunshots and bass. Just a guys movie as most women would probably hate as did my wife. Without question a 4 or 4.5 star bass movie and one for the collection.



it reminds me of that crazy movie with Clive Owen...shoot em up..or something by that name.


----------



## mo949

jedi.night said:


> I was really disappointed in BH6. Especially after having watch Ratatouille right before it.
> 
> Low recording levels overall, very little bass. There was a ton of action but the Bass didn't go with the scenes. Pretty good movie though.


Was Ratatouille a consistent use of bass or just a few very brief deep extension moments?


----------



## mo949

Hopinater said:


> Thanks for the in depth explanation. Looks like I need to start digging around my Denon menus. I thought I had a good grasp on them but after reading your experience now I'm not so sure.


You're welcome - we are all here to help each other out. Definitely check and make sure. We can't properly listen to the films on the master list and comment on them in anyway if we are watching them with their dynamic range compressed


----------



## ambesolman

Stupid lionsgate. My Netflix copy of john wick had only a lossy track. Still a good movie and audio.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## gene4ht

jedi.night said:


> I was really disappointed in BH6.
> Low recording levels overall, very little bass.


I experienced low recording levels as well...mid bass was acceptable though.


----------



## nwf477

Just watched Oblivion w/ Tom Cruise. It may not be one of his better movies however it hits pretty hard. There were some scenes were my furniture and floors were shaking it impressed me.


----------



## Yosemite Dan

nwf477 said:


> Just watched Oblivion w/ Tom Cruise. It may not be one of his better movies however it hits pretty hard. There were some scenes were my furniture and floors were shaking it impressed me.



The rope break is a hall of fame bass worthy moment. A movie short on original ideas but it does look and sound beautiful.


----------



## Hopinater

nwf477 said:


> Just watched Oblivion w/ Tom Cruise. It may not be one of his better movies however it hits pretty hard. There were some scenes were my furniture and floors were shaking it impressed me.


So true.


----------



## ChromeJob

mo949 said:


> Was Ratatouille a consistent use of bass or just a few very brief deep extension moments?


I believe I've read that the shotgun blasts, and the ceiling falling, are good bass moments. I'd hope the underwater tumbling has some good low notes, but I don't know.

I've read a few places that Finding Nemo has great bass moments, e.g. Darla tapping the fish tank, the whale, the submarine slipping down (?). 


// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are crap //


----------



## nwf477

Let us not forget Star Wars. Before Lucas films special effects just did not have the impact they do now.


----------



## mo949

ChromeJob said:


> I believe I've read that the shotgun blasts, and the ceiling falling, are good bass moments. I'd hope the underwater tumbling has some good low notes, but I don't know.
> 
> I've read a few places that Finding Nemo has great bass moments, e.g. Darla tapping the fish tank, the whale, the submarine slipping down (?).
> 
> 
> // Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are crap //


I watched nemo recently and it had some nice bass at times. Outside of the glass tap I don't remember anything specifically, but it never felt like it was lacking at all. 3d was good too


----------



## Brian Fineberg

mo949 said:


> I watched nemo recently and it had some nice bass at times. Outside of the glass tap I don't remember anything specifically, but it never felt like it was lacking at all. 3d was good too


The submarine falling. And the whale scene both monsters


----------



## Flageborg

Brian Fineberg said:


> .....And the whale scene both monsters


Nemo - Whale Scene


----------



## AJ72

John Wick........ Now I know why I don't watch Keanu anymore. B grade at best with a few nice bass moments.


----------



## mnc

Earth To Echo should be on the list. Decent kids movie with really powerful bass.


----------



## JT78681

Toe said:


> I loved FA, but most people hated it. If Frank Zappa, Alice Cooper and Quentin Tarantino got together and made a film, FA could be it.  Either way, it's a flat out LFE assault and fits the tone of the film well. Its a great bass/HT ride IMO, but I am in the extreme minority as most did not like it. See what you think though and report back.


Not too bad! It made me feel like I was at a haunted house with all the different monsters popping out. It wasn't bad, but neither good. Your right about the LFE assault. Serious bass throughout the entire flick.


----------



## Toe

JT78681 said:


> Not too bad! It made me feel like I was at a haunted house with all the different monsters popping out. It wasn't bad, but neither good. Your right about the LFE assault. Serious bass throughout the entire flick.


 
Nice! At least you didn't hate it!  That is exactly what I find fun about it is it feels like some sort of haunted house/carnival ride in the HT. I can certainly understand people not liking it, but I think it's a blast. 

Watched Art of Flight for the however many times now last night, but this time in 3d. Absolutely LOVE that audio track and film in general and the 3d while subtle definitely enhanced the overall experience to some degree. Another GREAT HT ride!


----------



## digler84

Flageborg said:


> Nemo - Whale Scene


the whale scene is certainly a big hitter, but i was always impressed with the scene where they are riding the underwater rip tide with the turtles too. and of course the darla tap scene is a good one too.


----------



## ChromeJob

digler84 said:


> the whale scene is certainly a big hitter, but i was always impressed with the scene where they are riding the underwater rip tide with the turtles too. and of course the darla tap scene is a good one too.



Some great sounds while Bruce is chasing Marlin and Dora around the submarine, as well as when the submarine slides down against the rock wall. 


// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are crap //


----------



## digler84

ChromeJob said:


> Some great sounds while Bruce is chasing Marlin and Dora around the submarine, as well as when the submarine slides down against the rock wall.
> 
> 
> // Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are crap //


it's been a while since i've seen it other than regular TV...which never sounds the same. but you are right...i forgot about those scenes.


----------



## AllenA07

nwf477 said:


> Let us not forget Star Wars. Before Lucas films special effects just did not have the impact they do now.


I recently got all of the movies on Blu-Ray and was very impressed with the amount of bass. Beyond the low end, the pod racer scene might be the best surround demo that I've found.

I watched finding Nemo with my mother-in-law about a year ago. The tapping scene nearly scared her off the couch.


----------



## mnc

Alan P said:


> ^^^
> 
> Make sure your AVR isn't turning on Dynamic Compression with those TrueHD discs.
> 
> A lot of AVRs default to on with Dolby TrueHD and DD discs, I know mine did.


Thanks for the heads up! I didn't realize it did that.


----------



## Wild Blue

Toe said:


> Watched Art of Flight for the however many times now last night, but this time in 3d. Absolutely LOVE that audio track and film in general and the 3d while subtle definitely enhanced the overall experience to some degree. Another GREAT HT ride!


+100. I've said it before, this is the #1 best A/V demo I've found for my theater. Only got better when I found it in 3D. Any self-respecting HT enthusiast will add this to their library right away.



AllenA07 said:


> I watched finding Nemo with my mother-in-law about a year ago. The tapping scene nearly scared her off the couch.


Huh... something that scare Mothers-in-Law away? Sign me up. That'll be the next thing I add after Art Of Flight.


----------



## Fatshaft

Anyone hear anything about this one ??
I'm praying...


----------



## cjrubes

If the past two Hobbit movies are any indication, I don't think The Battle of Five Armies will be anything to write home about unfortunately....


----------



## Fatshaft

cjrubes said:


> If the past two Hobbit movies are any indication, I don't think The Battle of Five Armies will be anything to write home about unfortunately....


That's "exactly" what I'm afraid of...hoping to hear from someone who saw it.
Thanks


----------



## wth718

Fatshaft said:


> Anyone hear anything about this one ??
> I'm praying...


Don't get your hopes up. Don't know how it measures, but it's probably very similar to the second one.


----------



## wyattroa

mnc said:


> Earth To Echo should be on the list. Decent kids movie with really powerful bass.


Great bass, but I just can't stand the camera in the hand movies..Drives me crazy


----------



## mo949

ambesolman said:


> Stupid lionsgate. My Netflix copy of john wick had only a lossy track. Still a good movie and audio.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


That's a bummer. I just got my Netflix copy. Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## Mongo171

"San Andreas" rupturing in May. Looks a lot better than "2012."


----------



## mo949

Mongo171 said:


> "San Andreas" rupturing in May. Looks a lot better than "2012."


After reading the 'bass' history of Earthquake 1974,[ read this, its a bass treat: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earthquake_(film)], with their needing to pump in 120 decibel 'infra bass', San Andreas is looking mighty interesting 

Here's to hoping the theaters can deliver on this one!

BTW anyone know if the Earthquake bluray is filtered or does it have the original 120db stuff?

Good quote from Bluray.com about the sensasurround format used:

"_Earthquake_ was the first of four films released theatrically in "Sensurround", a short-lived venture between Universal and speaker manufacturer Cerwin-Vega that attempted to enhance the theatrical experience by adding low frequency effects that were intended to be felt more than heard. The format was abandoned for a variety of reasons, including the cost to theater owners and the tendency for the Sensurround vibrations to damage ceilings, especially in older structures, and cause fragments of plaster to fall on patrons' heads."


----------



## digler84

sensasurround sounds damn perfect to me! fortify your structure already and let it roll!


----------



## notnyt

Fatshaft said:


> That's "exactly" what I'm afraid of...hoping to hear from someone who saw it.
> Thanks


It was weak. Like ... "are my subs on?" weak


----------



## Fatshaft

notnyt said:


> It was weak. Like ... "are my subs on?" weak


----------



## notnyt

Lol, my transducers shook a couple of times, though :/


----------



## Hopinater

Fatshaft said:


>


LOL… Fatshaft your pictures always crack me up.


----------



## basshead81

Yes the new Hobbit BOTFA is terrible imo...I fell asleep about half way through.


----------



## ChromeJob

I saw EARTHQUAKE at the Northpoint in San Francisco as a kid. It was a cheap trick. I thought MIDWAY made better use of SenSurround to reinforce explosions and flying scenes. 

If memory serves, I thought the competing gimmicky format for DAMNATION ALLEY ("killer cockroaches!") was more fun to experience. 


// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are crap //


----------



## Mrkazador




----------



## Fatshaft

notnyt said:


> Lol, my transducers shook a couple of times, though :/


Thanks for sharing.
I can't believe how bad this series is bass wise...


----------



## Fatshaft

Hopinater said:


> LOL… Fatshaft your pictures always crack me up.












I love expressing my thoughts/feelings with pics...


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> I can't believe how bad this series is bass wise...


No doubt! Part 1 in particular might be the biggest LFE flop ever for me. Haven't seen part 2 or 3 on blu yet, but it sounds like they are similar. What happened to these?


----------



## MKtheater

I still use The Balrog scene as a Demo, I don't even think about pulling this series out after watching once.


----------



## discone

Fatshaft said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> I can't believe how bad this series is bass wise...


I'm Thinking the same way. With the all around story to great scenes that have big creatures, battles, ect, you'd expect a little extra bass sound to be there as to draw you in. 

The wife will soon have this as she has purchased all the rest, I guess I'll just bump up the bass a couple of notches hoping to get a little extra something.


----------



## wpbpete

Fatshaft said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> I can't believe how bad this series is bass wise...


(glass half full) This one is the better of the series


----------



## JT78681

You guys should seriously try out Frankenstein's Army. It's ridiculous how much bass is present throughout the entire movie.


----------



## mnc

JT78681 said:


> You guys should seriously try out Frankenstein's Army. It's ridiculous how much bass is present throughout the entire movie.


Added to my queue!


----------



## mnc

Just realized its on streaming. Is that worth it or would the bass not be as good?


----------



## Toe

mnc said:


> Just realized its on streaming. Is that worth it or would the bass not be as good?


I wouldn't risk it. The blu ray is measured/known to have a relentless bass track which you may or may not like (I'm a fan, but some thought it was too much). If your looking for a bass pounding, this will do it!


----------



## audiofan1

mnc said:


> Just realized its on streaming. Is that worth it or would the bass not be as good?





Toe said:


> I wouldn't risk it. The blu ray is measured/known to have a relentless bass track which you may or may not like (I'm a fan, but some thought it was too much). If your looking for a bass pounding, this will do it!


If its Netflix streaming, it just may be a safe bet for no filtering, thus far some of the heavy hitters have been relentless when streamed . Alien abduction and Ragnarok come to mind

question though! is there a way to measure Netflix or any other streaming service for filters? As this may be the future of content someday (not for me though I'm set in my ways and have to have a hard copy)


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> If its Netflix streaming, it just may be a safe bet for no filtering, thus far some of the heavy hitters have been relentless when streamed . Alien abduction and Ragnarok come to mind
> 
> question though! is there a way to measure Netflix or any other streaming service for filters? As this may be the future of content someday (not for me though I'm set in my ways and have to have a hard copy)


Streaming may or may not be fine, we don't know for sure since it hasn't been measured. The blu ray has been measured and we know it's unfiltered. Since he can do either one, why not go with the sure bet which was my point. I'm not a streaming fan in general on my big screen anyway as I want the full blu quality.


----------



## stigdu01

mo949 said:


> on my denon x4000 the dynamic range compression that gets enabled for TrueHD was hidden under a menu called 'surround parameters' and then there was an option called 'loudness management' with the subfield 'dynamic compression'. Disabling loudness management seems to have permanently fixed it. In order to see the option even you had to have the main feature movie already playing with dolby trueHD (if the mode was pro logic, such as with the menu screen, you would not see it).
> 
> facepalm for all the times I've been jacked by this 'feature'!
> 
> Thanks Alan for posting about it!


Is there something similar on the Pioneer LX range? Sounds muddy to me, but I've only had it for 4 days...


----------



## Bassment

JT78681 said:


> You guys should seriously try out Frankenstein's Army. It's ridiculous how much bass is present throughout the entire movie.


Yeah it's definitely the longest amount of bass content in any movie ever made. Literally bass tones the ENTIRE movie. The movies really bad too, but in a good way.


----------



## JT78681

Bassment said:


> Yeah it's definitely the longest amount of bass content in any movie ever made. Literally bass tones the ENTIRE movie. The movies really bad too, but in a good way.


It's like a scary movie (almost like a haunted house tour) mixed with some comedy and political views. I wasn't expecting much, so therefore I was not disappointed. The uber amount of bass from start to finish definitely help.


----------



## Alan P

stigdu01 said:


> Is there something similar on the Pioneer LX range? Sounds muddy to me, but I've only had it for 4 days...


Dynamic Compression (a.k.a. Late Night Mode) will only effect Dolby TrueHD and Dolby Digital audio. If your system is sounding "muddy" on everything, it's probably something else.

Look in your manual for the two terms above and you should be able to turn it off (if it is even on).


----------



## derrickdj1

stigdu01 said:


> Is there something similar on the Pioneer LX range? Sounds muddy to me, but I've only had it for 4 days...


You can use the audio parameter button to scroll thru the setting and engage, loudness, mid night mode , mid night/loudness off and you can also set DRC to *on* *or off.*


----------



## GPBURNS

As been reported the latest Hobbit - neutered again


----------



## ambesolman

GPBURNS said:


> As been reported the latest Hobbit - neutered again



That's different 


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Mrkazador

A few scenes have some STRONG 30hz content  (could be compared to olympus has fallen, the monument scene but at 30hz). A couple scenes had some loud 1-5hz content near the beginning and end. Not much 10-20hz content but its there.


Edit: One particular scene near the end when 


Spoiler



Cooper drops the ranger into Gargantua and his ship falls apart


is probably the *loudest and longest* 30hz content ever.


----------



## wpbpete

Mrkazador said:


> A few scenes have some STRONG 30hz content  (could be compared to olympus has fallen, the monument scene but at 30hz). A couple scenes had some loud 1-5hz content near the beginning and end. Not much 10-20hz content but its there.


I really hope they tweak the bd a bit. It won't take much to make it a classic


----------



## rhed

Any thoughts on Exodus bass wise?


----------



## Fatshaft

Just finished watching "Interstellar"...
What a great movie...
I thought this was going to happen when they first take off from Earth...









Have to rebuild now...
You will not be disappointed


----------



## mo949

John wick - great bass and sound as advertised. Movie plays out like a hit man video game. Entertaining for sure.


----------



## notnyt

Interstellar was legit. Finally a movie that let my subs come out and play


----------



## tezster

notnyt said:


> Interstellar was legit. Finally a movie that let my subs come out and play


I read a lot of people who watched the film in IMAX theatres that the soundtrack was just too loud, and dialog intelligibility was also an issue - did any of these problems surface on the blu-ray?


----------



## Fatshaft

Interstaller...

Just had to share this...I think the audio is this movie is brilliantly done.
You have the audio from DEAD silence to screaming long and loud ULF audio...
In fact this is the first time, during a movie, I lowered my volume. It is LOUD! 

I'm amazed at how well done the audio was done. It will get loud but when you think it's at it's loudest "BAM" it raises up again even more!
The scene where I lowered the volume is towards the end...not sure the scene but it was like my speakers were about to blow up.
It sounded like all my speakers were clipping/distortion. I have no idea if it was put there on purpose...probably did?

This movie will test your system...some bass heavy scenes just keep going...it was "scary".
The only film I can think of that was relentless in the bass was T4. BUT this is different cause the rumbling bass just keeps going. 
I will be re-watching this movie again for sure!

Enjoy...


----------



## tvuong

^^ Thanks. When you say you had to lower your volume, was it to +5MV?


----------



## notnyt

tezster said:


> I read a lot of people who watched the film in IMAX theatres that the soundtrack was just too loud, and dialog intelligibility was also an issue - did any of these problems surface on the blu-ray?


Yes, dialog was often buried under the soundtrack. I heard most of it ok, wife had more trouble. On one hand it added to the realism, on the other, voices could have been 3db or more louder in scenes


----------



## notnyt

Fatshaft said:


> Interstaller...
> 
> Just had to share this...I think the audio is this movie is brilliantly done.
> You have the audio from DEAD silence to screaming long and loud ULF audio...
> In fact this is the first time, during a movie, I lowered my volume. It is LOUD!
> 
> I'm amazed at how well done the audio was done. It will get loud but when you think it's at it's loudest "BAM" it raises up again even more!
> The scene where I lowered the volume is towards the end...not sure the scene but it was like my speakers were about to blow up.
> It sounded like all my speakers were clipping/distortion. I have no idea if it was put there on purpose...probably did?
> 
> This movie will test your system...some bass heavy scenes just keep going...it was "scary".
> The only film I can think of that was relentless in the bass was T4. BUT this is different cause the rumbling bass just keeps going.
> I will be re-watching this movie again for sure!
> 
> Enjoy...


No issues here  I was running the bass hot as well


----------



## Fatshaft

notnyt said:


> No issues here  I was running the bass hot as well


Notnyt,
I particularly like the "as well" part.
Wonder why you would think I ran mine hot 😄👍


----------



## Mrkazador

Fatshaft said:


> It sounded like all my speakers were clipping/distortion. I have no idea if it was put there on purpose...probably did?


Is that the scene where


Spoiler



Cooper falls into Gargantua and ends up in the Tesseract?



There is some clipping in the channels, especially in the lfe channel.


----------



## Fatshaft

Mrkazador said:


> Is that the scene where
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper falls into Gargantua and ends up in the Tesseract?
> 
> 
> 
> There is some clipping in the channels, especially in the lfe channel.


Yup, it didn't sound right if you know what I mean.
Very hard for me to explain...maybe it'd be easier if I put a pic...lol


----------



## clarkkent06

Saw Interstellar last night, great movie, and great soundtrack! It'll definitely test some systems


----------



## coolcat4843

Fatshaft said:


> Interstaller...
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at how well done the audio was done. It will get loud but when you think it's at it's loudest "BAM" it raises up again even more!
> The scene where I lowered the volume is towards the end...not sure the scene but it was like my speakers were about to blow up.
> It sounded like all my speakers were clipping/distortion. I have no idea if it was put there on purpose...probably did?
> 
> This movie will test your system...some bass heavy scenes just keep going...it was "scary".


 
You can say the same thing about the audio on the Raid 2 Blu-ray.


----------



## Fatshaft

coolcat4843 said:


> You can say the same thing about the audio on the Raid 2 Blu-ray.


No I can't  
Nowhere near


----------



## Bassment

Black Sea has a ton of bass. From the submarine just tons of long tones.


----------



## digler84

Fatshaft said:


> Interstaller...
> 
> Just had to share this...I think the audio is this movie is brilliantly done.
> You have the audio from DEAD silence to screaming long and loud ULF audio...
> In fact this is the first time, during a movie, I lowered my volume. It is LOUD!
> 
> I'm amazed at how well done the audio was done. It will get loud but when you think it's at it's loudest "BAM" it raises up again even more!
> The scene where I lowered the volume is towards the end...not sure the scene but it was like my speakers were about to blow up.
> It sounded like all my speakers were clipping/distortion. I have no idea if it was put there on purpose...probably did?
> 
> This movie will test your system...some bass heavy scenes just keep going...it was "scary".
> The only film I can think of that was relentless in the bass was T4. BUT this is different cause the rumbling bass just keeps going.
> I will be re-watching this movie again for sure!
> 
> Enjoy...


even more than the last transformers? that thing was loud as hell....


----------



## Fatshaft

Bassment said:


> Black Sea has a ton of bass. From the submarine just tons of long tones.


Thanks will check it out



digler84 said:


> even more than the last transformers? that thing was loud as hell....


Yes it's loud👍


----------



## Toe

I just tried to add Black Sea to my Netflix que (or saved section for whenever it hits) and a search brings up nothing


----------



## digler84

Fatshaft said:


> Thanks will check it out
> 
> 
> Yes it's loud👍


yes, it's loud....but louder or just as?


----------



## digler84

On a side note....has anyone seen Exodus: gods and kings, yet? good movie? looks like it would have a good soundtrack....but we all know how that can end up.....


----------



## Fatshaft

digler84 said:


> yes, it's loud....but louder or just as?


It's been too long since T4
When the scene demands loud it could be even louder than T4 👍


----------



## digler84

wow. t4 is one of the loudest movies i can remember. i actually turned that one down a notch or two and it was where i normally listen. kinda can't wait to check out interstellar now....i just hope i don't have an urge to drive a lincoln afterward.


----------



## Fatshaft

Bassment said:


> Black Sea has a ton of bass. From the submarine just tons of long tones.


 @Bassment, is this the movie?


----------



## GPBURNS

Does the interstellar disc / rip have changing aspect ratio's ?


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

The film is presented in variable aspect ratio. 2.35:1 and 1.78:1.

It does have some low notes, btw.

Best regards,
KvE


----------



## Mrkazador

The video quality of the 70mm scenes are very good.


----------



## Fatshaft

GPBURNS said:


> Does the interstellar disc / rip have changing aspect ratio's ?


Yes and its a PITA~~~


----------



## rhed

Just picked up a copy of Exodus.. Will report my impressions..


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> Yes and its a PITA~~~


That sucks - will have re-author it before watching - hopefully Imax scenes are mostly center cut


----------



## carp

KMFDMvsEnya said:


> The film is presented in variable aspect ratio. 2.35:1 and 1.78:1.
> 
> It does have some low notes, btw.
> 
> Best regards,
> KvE





That really sucks.


----------



## ambesolman

carp said:


> That really sucks.



Why? Do you just really hate the black bars?


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## WayneJoy

The iTunes version of Interstellar is CIH. I found the dialog to be more understandable than in the theatrical release.


----------



## Mrkazador

ambesolman said:


> carp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Do you just really hate the black bars?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still
Click to expand...

If you have a 2.35:1 screen it can be a problem.


----------



## popalock

carp said:


> That really sucks.





ambesolman said:


> Why? Do you just really hate the black bars?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Those with auto lens shift capability find their PJ's zooming in and out when the aspect ratio changes. Tron was my first time experiencing a variable aspect ratio film and it was distracting as hell...

I forget what PJ Carp has, but that's one other issue that comes to my mind.


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> Yes and its a PITA~~~


Hate VA on my scope screen!  I can and do mask these films to a constant 2.40 with my VP, but its not optimally framed of course when the frame opens up to 1.78 and then cropped to 2.40.


----------



## bori

Interstellar has some very good bass.


----------



## lefthandluke

i can't explain why...but i watched "conan the barbarian" last nite...

not the arnold version, the 2011 extravaganza...

movie...ugh

bass...nice!


----------



## GPBURNS

lefthandluke said:


> i can't explain why...but i watched "conan the barbarian" last nite...
> 
> not the arnold version, the 2011 extravaganza...
> 
> movie...ugh
> 
> bass...nice!


Conan is a monster in LFE


----------



## discone

Toe said:


> I just tried to add Black Sea to my Netflix que (or saved section for whenever it hits) and a search brings up nothing



Toe, You may want to try again to add this film to your queue. 

I just tried to add Black Sea and the first time nothing. Just for S%#ts and giggles I tried again and it now has been added to my Netflix queue.


----------



## ambesolman

popalock said:


> Those with auto lens shift capability find their PJ's zooming in and out when the aspect ratio changes. Tron was my first time experiencing a variable aspect ratio film and it was distracting as hell...
> 
> I forget what PJ Carp has, but that's one other issue that comes to my mind.



Thanks pop. I don't have a pj and beast is the only one I know with one and I've never experienced this on his. I didn't realize that the picture zoomed in and out, just thought the bars showed up like on my plasma. Sounds pretty aggravating.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## rhed

Exodus was a dud. No bass and terrible movie..


----------



## tvuong

Okay, which one first this weekend: Interstella or Black Sea?


----------



## JT78681

^^^ Interstellar


----------



## carp

ambesolman said:


> Thanks pop. I don't have a pj and beast is the only one I know with one and I've never experienced this on his. I didn't realize that the picture zoomed in and out, just thought the bars showed up like on my plasma. Sounds pretty aggravating.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Yeah, basically I have the choice to watch the movie with bars above and below the image (no good because it's so small) and then on the 16:9 parts it will fill up my screen with my masking panels in - or - I take out the masking panels and have the movie fill up the whole 2:35:1 screen but then the 16:9 parts of the movie fill up the screen and a couple feet above and below the screen. 

Neither option is any good.


----------



## Toe

discone said:


> Toe, You may want to try again to add this film to your queue.
> 
> I just tried to add Black Sea and the first time nothing. Just for S%#ts and giggles I tried again and it now has been added to my Netflix queue.


Thanks for the tip! I just tried again, but still nothing for me for some reason.  I will try again in a few days.


----------



## Bassment

Fatshaft said:


> @Bassment, is this the movie?


yeah


----------



## Alan P

rhed said:


> Exodus was a dud. No bass and terrible movie..





bup1970 said:


> Ouch.
> 
> I bought this but didn't open it yet. Maybe I will have to take it back?





rhed said:


> Yes.. Take it back.. Rent it instead or wait till it hits Netflix.


I watched it last weekend and enjoyed it quite a bit. I thought there were more than a few good bass scenes.

I really liked how Ridley Scott injected a bit of science into the story...apparently the religious right don't feel the same way.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Interstellar*

Greetings,

I hope to have my review of Interstellar posted tomorrow. My guess would be that many of you in this thread will be quite happy with the soundtrack.. 


Regards,


----------



## Scott Simonian

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I hope to have my review of Interstellar posted tomorrow. My guess would be that many of you in this thread will be quite happy with the soundtrack..
> 
> 
> Regards,


Well it certainly has a lot of 30hz bass. 

Otherwise an excellent movie.


----------



## javanpohl

Nice! All this bass talk is actually making me excited to watch Interstellar. It has been upgraded from "rent" to "buy"


----------



## digler84

when i first saw the previews i put it on the not interested list. ol' matthew is difficult to watch for me. Looks like this will get a spin after all if it is that bass heavy.


----------



## Golfdad123

Is the base in the extended versions of the Lord of the Rings blurays better than the theatrical version blurays? I know the FOTR bluray's base in the DTS Master Audio is not nearly as good as the Dolby Digital on the dvd since I have both. The post at the beginning of the thread that lists chapters and times says EE DTS-ES DD-EX, not Bluray MA. So is the better base only on the DVDs?


----------



## saprano

Any graphs for Transcendence? There are some loud and low bass a few parts in the movie. 

And unlike everybody else, I liked the film.


----------



## ambesolman

The wife and I enjoyed Wreck it Ralph last night. Decent well used bass but nothing super low. Movie was good too.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## digler84

ambesolman said:


> The wife and I enjoyed Wreck it Ralph last night. Decent well used bass but nothing super low. Movie was good too.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


that was a good one. can't say i've seen it in a while though...i will have to spin it soon.


----------



## Pain Infliction

popalock said:


> Those with auto lens shift capability find their PJ's zooming in and out when the aspect ratio changes. Tron was my first time experiencing a variable aspect ratio film and it was distracting as hell...
> 
> I forget what PJ Carp has, but that's one other issue that comes to my mind.


Wow! This is the first time that I found out that Tron was VA! I watched it in scope and never knew that I was missing something.

Carp has the Epson 8350. I think returned his panny 8000.


----------



## teckademic

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I hope to have my review of Interstellar posted tomorrow. My guess would be that many of you in this thread will be quite happy with the soundtrack..
> 
> 
> Regards,


After many misses lately, Interstellar was a much needed bass relief. I did have to settle for the vudu DD+ track, but it was plenty loud and very much enjoyed the track. I enjoyed the ride so much that I didn't even realize it was a 2.5hr movie.


----------



## Bassment

Interstellar has 3 really good bass/visual demo's


----------



## NODES

digler84 said:


> when i first saw the previews i put it on the not interested list. ol' matthew is difficult to watch for me. Looks like this will get a spin after all if it is that bass heavy.



If you like him in the Lincoln commercials then you will love him in this movie....Alright, alright, alright


----------



## audiofan1

NODES said:


> If you like him in the Lincoln commercials then you will love him in this movie....Alright, alright, alright



Good one



I got to admit though, I love the guys work and may pick up a copy today!


----------



## mnc

I recorded Frankenstein 's Army on HBO DirecTV, do you think it will sound ok or would the Netflix streaming be better?


----------



## Toe

mnc said:


> I recorded Frankenstein 's Army on HBO DirecTV, do you think it will sound ok or would the Netflix streaming be better?


I personally wouldn't trust either one since the disc is the only confirmed measured track. Just rent the disc. If you cant rent the disc for some reason, I would trust the stream over HBO.


----------



## mnc

Not that I can't rent it just that I'd rather not waste a rental on a bad movie just for the bass. I Can always try both HBO and streaming and report back my preference.


----------



## Toe

mnc said:


> Not that I can't rent it just that I'd rather not waste a rental on a bad movie just for the bass. I Can always try both HBO and streaming and report back my preference.



You won't know if it's a bad movie until you see it and decide for yourself. I thought FA was great fun.

I "waste" plenty of rentals just for bass, PQ or 3d but I love the technical aspects of movies so I never consider it a waste.

Report back on the bass though whichever route you go.


----------



## derrickdj1

Toe said:


> I personally wouldn't trust either one since the disc is the only confirmed measured track. Just rent the disc. If you cant rent the disc for some reason, I would trust the stream over HBO.


The disc is always more dynamic that Netfix or Comcast cabel TV in my area.


----------



## pvamu

Just finished watching Interstellar......this movie is a BEAST!!!! The structural integrity of my home was definitely tested with this one.


----------



## rhed

pvamu said:


> Just finished watching Interstellar......this movie is a BEAST!!!! The structural integrity of my home was definitely tested with this one.


Definately can't wait till this comes out in BD..


----------



## Hopinater

pvamu said:


> Just finished watching Interstellar......this movie is a BEAST!!!! The structural integrity of my home was definitely tested with this one.





rhed said:


> Definately can't wait till this comes out in BD..


Agreed. I'm really looking forward to hearing this. Um… I mean seeing this.


----------



## Alan P

I watched Interstellar over the weekend as well....while is has some very "beastly" moments (a couple that are quite extended moments), the bass is kind of few and far between.

That being said, I _absolutely loved_ this movie. It's a great story, great acting, great sfx, great sound (not just bass, but all around great sound mix)....when it finished, all I could say to my wife was "wow...just WOW!".


----------



## JT78681

The pod race scene on Star Wars Episode 1 is great demo material. Try it out if you have the movie I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## clarkkent06

Alan P said:


> I watched Interstellar over the weekend as well....while is has some very "beastly" moments (a couple that are quite extended moments), the bass is kind of few and far between.
> 
> That being said, I _absolutely loved_ this movie. It's a great story, great acting, great sfx, great sound (not just bass, but all around great sound mix)....when it finished, all I could say to my wife was "wow...just WOW!".


I loved the movie, too. Hans Zimmer makes some great soundtracks


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I think it will be my MAIDEN movie watch once the build is done!


----------



## wth718

I really, really liked Interstellar. Bass was crazy, surrounds were well-done. But there was obvious clipping in some scenes. Obnoxious in at least one. And the voices were recorded way too low. I had to turn on subtitles in some spots.


----------



## Alan P

I experienced nothing that sounded like clipping, and while the dialogue was _a little_ hard to hear during some of the louder scenes, I never had to turn on subtitles.


----------



## Mrkazador

At 42:48 after Tars says "plenty of humans for my robot colony", Doyle is talking to Cooper and I can hear some clipping in the voices.


----------



## Alan P

Hmmm...I'll check it out tonight.


----------



## Kain

JT78681 said:


> The pod race scene on Star Wars Episode 1 is great demo material. Try it out if you have the movie I think you will enjoy it.


+1!

Love that scene.


----------



## Chewieez

mnc said:


> I recorded Frankenstein 's Army on HBO DirecTV, do you think it will sound ok or would the Netflix streaming be better?


I'm curious what you decide is better. Personally on my AppleTV, Netflix sounds noticeably better than the Hbogo app. HboGo is quite "compressed", dynamics are terrible. 

I watched Nemo the house the day which I had in my dvr and the sound wasn't that impressive, which gives me the impression my Comcast cable feed isn't that great either.


----------



## wth718

Mrkazador said:


> At 42:48 after Tars says "plenty of humans for my robot colony", Doyle is talking to Cooper and I can hear some clipping in the voices.


Also lots of clipping in the scene where he enters the Tess....


----------



## Reddig

So whats the stroy with The Hobbit: BOFA? Im just gettig ready to pop it in and I really hope it resembles the LOTR trilogy and not the other 2 Hobbit movies (ugh).

I enjoyed Dracula: Untold last night. It had a exciting soundtrack and some good bass throughout. How deep Im not sure yet. Im still getting to know my new subs.


----------



## Reddig

Alan P said:


> I experienced nothing that sounded like clipping, and while the dialogue was _a little_ hard to hear during some of the louder scenes, I never had to turn on subtitles.


Curious what format you watched Interstellar in?


----------



## bori

Had some good bass but terrible movie. Into the woods.


----------



## Alan P

Reddig said:


> Curious what format you watched Interstellar in?


MakeMKV BR rip (1080p, lossless audio).


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

KMFDMvsEnya said:


> Information provided to me, I can tell you that the maximum scale for all channels is -.20db, thus never hard clips. However the limiter/compressor can certainly be heard, unfortunately that makes the loud passages a bit uncomfortable, sounding bit canned or constrained rather, but not to the same degree as in TDKR. It is also overall more dynamic than TDKR which does in fact have a lot of hard clipping and distortion.
> 
> Personally I wished they mastered the levels at a lower volume, say at least 6db, which would have eliminated or lessen the crushing of the louder transients and still permit the shock & awe affect as desired by Nolan.
> 
> Best regards,
> KvE


I did not get to see this in the theater so I have no frame of reference apart from watching it in my home.
The dialogue in certain places do have a distorted sound to them possibly due to raising the level without applying a compressor and instead opted to use a limiter.


----------



## Reddig

Alan P said:


> MakeMKV BR rip (1080p, lossless audio).


Cool interesting. I take it it's from a torrent site from a BD release from a different region then or the like?


----------



## Alan P

Reddig said:


> Cool interesting. I take it it's from a torrent site from a BD release from a different region then or the like?



Something like that.


----------



## Bassment

most theaters had worse interstellar dialogue than most of our home theaters will. It's purposely mixed that way


----------



## Reddig

Alan P said:


> Something like that.


----------



## WayneJoy

Yes, I could actually make out the dialogue in Interstellar on my system.


----------



## clarkkent06

Target is running the Bluray-DVD Steelbook Combo for $20 next week. The mod suggests ordering now for in-store pickup then pricematching.

Details here: http://slickdeals.net/f/7754571-int...ok-target-exclusive-19-99-target-3-29-4-4?v=1


----------



## WayneJoy

Data-Bass is actually showing an extension to 17hz on Hobbit 3.


----------



## Mrkazador

WayneJoy said:


> Data-Bass is actually showing an extension to 17hz on Hobbit 3.


Much better than the other two thats for sure.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

also made mention that intestellar is 30hz clip fest


----------



## mogrub

WayneJoy said:


> Data-Bass is actually showing an extension to 17hz on Hobbit 3.





Mrkazador said:


> Much better than the other two thats for sure.


Great news, thanks.


----------



## Fatshaft

Just finished watching:







_Exodus_: _Gods and Kings_

Man was I completely surprised..did not expect this. Wife and I were like this:








I thoroughly enjoyed it!
Make no mistake...this one digs DEEP!
It really sounded Fantastic!
Loved the water and thunder at the end...


----------



## Alan P

^^^

First image not showing.


----------



## Legairre

Fatshaft said:


> Just finished watching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man was I completely surprised..did not expect this. Wife and I were like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed it!
> Make no mistake...this one digs DEEP!
> It really sounded Fantastic!
> Loved the water and thunder at the end...


Are you referring to the latest Hobbit movie?


----------



## Fatshaft

Sorry I fixed the pic...


----------



## Hopinater

Just revisited WWZ. The Grenade scene and Helicopter crash scene….. So much fun with dual XV15s!


----------



## Alan P

^^^

I just re-watched WWZ about a week ago, what a ride that movie is!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Gah! I need to finish this room so I can hear these!!!!


----------



## teckademic

Fatshaft said:


> Just finished watching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man was I completely surprised..did not expect this. Wife and I were like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed it!
> Make no mistake...this one digs DEEP!
> It really sounded Fantastic!
> Loved the water and thunder at the end...


How deep are we talking? I didn't get much out of this movie with my pb-1000s.


----------



## mnc

Quick question about Inception. In the first chapter when he falls back into the bathtub, I hear a higher bass pitch along with the deep bass sweep. Is that normal or am I hearing some type of resonance or something? I never noticed it before my V1500.


----------



## Scott Simonian

It's normal.


----------



## mnc

Ok thanks.


----------



## ambesolman

Sound and vision posted this bass movie list, some I don't think I've seen mentioned on here. Though they might not be up to our standards

http://www.soundandvision.com/content/subwoofering


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## wyattroa

Alright everyone. I have the father in law coming over tonight..YAY..lol...Give me a movie we can watch that compliments the subs and surrounds. I am likely to already have it..lol


----------



## raistline

Transformers 4


----------



## JT78681

wyattroa said:


> Alright everyone. I have the father in law coming over tonight..YAY..lol...Give me a movie we can watch that compliments the subs and surrounds. I am likely to already have it..lol


Watch "9" good movie with fantastic bass.


----------



## beastaudio

wyattroa said:


> Alright everyone. I have the father in law coming over tonight..YAY..lol...Give me a movie we can watch that compliments the subs and surrounds. I am likely to already have it..lol


Oblivion, Tron, Captain America TWS


----------



## JT78681

JT78681 said:


> Watch "9" good movie with fantastic bass.


Also, Olympus Has Fallen, specifically the scene at the beginning where they take over the White House.


----------



## wyattroa

beastaudio said:


> Oblivion, Tron, Captain America TWS





JT78681 said:


> Also, Olympus Has Fallen, specifically the scene at the beginning where they take over the White House.


I actually had oblivion in my head already. Olympus has fallen is not a bad idea either. He is not the into animated movies so 9 is out.
robert


----------



## Hopinater

I would always go with Oblivion as my first choice for over all audio. Inception and World War Z are also pretty good. If you just want to pound him with solid bass go with Incredible Hulk.


----------



## Toe

wyattroa said:


> I actually had oblivion in my head already. Olympus has fallen is not a bad idea either. He is not the into animated movies so 9 is out.
> robert


Go with Oblivion. Not only killer audio/bass, but reference video as well. Oblivion is the full package.


----------



## irvin

hey guys check out The November Man on Netflix (DD+). Got some good deep bass through out the whole film. Good mid-bass gunshots also.


----------



## JT78681

Hopinater said:


> I would always go with Oblivion as my first choice for over all audio. Inception and World War Z are also pretty good. If you just want to pound him with solid bass go with Incredible Hulk.





Toe said:


> Go with Oblivion. Not only killer audio/bass, but reference video as well. Oblivion is the full package.


The rope break scene at the beginning is pretty sweet.


----------



## wyattroa

Oblivion it is!


----------



## Hopinater

JT78681 said:


> The rope break scene at the beginning is pretty sweet.


Yep. I also really like the sounds the drones make when they are engaging a threat. It's a loud test tone of some sort and it sounds great through the speakers.


----------



## wpbpete

wyattroa said:


> Oblivion it is!


Interstellar!!! 
He prob hasn't seen it


----------



## wpbpete

Fatshaft said:


> Sorry I fixed the pic...


It put me to sleep before this ^ scene  
I'll have to give a second viewing


----------



## wyattroa

wpbpete said:


> Interstellar!!!
> He prob hasn't seen it


Not in hand yet.. Not as cool as the others on this board..lol...


----------



## AJ72

Edge of Tomorrow was an excellent movie and bass is pretty damn good.


----------



## wyattroa

Well, he loved the movie. Multiple times during the movie my subs made him jump..lol I then Put in master and commander to show off the surrounds. He said he felt like he was on the ship and could get sea sick..lol


----------



## AJ72

It was a few pages back but there were rumblings of a bass monster from Norway called "Ragnarok" and they were spot on. This was a dynamite mix with hard hitting bass in the best fashion. Clean, unfiltered and plentiful. Mostly use to great effect by creating tension in a similar way that EOT did. This was supplemented nicely with some savage moments but won't say anymore as to give too much away would spoil the fun. Just get this and don't worry about the subtitles! This thread was created for a mix like Raganarok


----------



## lefthandluke

^^^^^

nice...i'll try to pick it up at best buy TODAY!!!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I rented Ragnorak. But I have to buy it. I thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## Toe

AJ72 said:


> It was a few pages back but there were rumblings of a bass monster from Norway called "Ragnarok" and they were spot on. This was a dynamite mix with hard hitting bass in the best fashion. Clean, unfiltered and plentiful. Mostly use to great effect by creating tension in a similar way that EOT did. This was supplemented nicely with some savage moments but won't say anymore as to give too much away would spoil the fun. Just get this and don't worry about the subtitles! This thread was created for a mix like Raganarok


Agreed on Ragnarok and I personally thought it was a more satisfying and impressive bass experience than EoT which is overrated IMO. Going to add Ragnarok to my collection when I can find it cheap used or new.

Ran through the Ninja films again a few nights ago and those are still some great bass fests!


----------



## lefthandluke

just got back from BB (got two within 7 miles of my house)...no go on Ragnarok

i did pick up Ninja for 7 bucks tho...so the trip wasn't a total waste


----------



## rhed

Finally picked up Hobbit (BotFA). Funny, after reading most post here that there's no bass in this movie. I decided to run my subs 4 dbs hotter to the already set 6 dbs hot. For a total 10 dbs. And boost the low end of my full range speakers to 3 dbs. To my surprise, this movie has lots of bass. I like when the Smuag speaks by the village scene. Very deep vocal. Even the war worms emerge from the hills. Anyone wants to respin this one, I highly recommend upping the sub levels..


----------



## JT78681

Agree with the positive remarks regarding Ragnarok. It's a good movie if you don't mind subtitles.


----------



## basshead81

rhed said:


> Finally picked up Hobbit (BotFA). Funny, after reading most post here that there's no bass in this movie. I decided to run my subs 4 dbs hotter to the already set 6 dbs hot. For a total 10 dbs. And boost the low end of my full range speakers to 3 dbs. To my surprise, this movie has lots of bass. I like when the Smuag speaks by the village scene. Very deep vocal. Even the war worms emerge from the hills. Anyone wants to respin this one, I highly recommend upping the sub levels..


I will try this...I thought the bass was rather weak even tho some scenes felt like they had potential.


----------



## mnc

Tried to watch Frankenstien's Army today but I just couldn't. Not my kind of movie.


----------



## JT78681

mnc said:


> Tried to watch Frankenstien's Army today but I just couldn't. Not my kind of movie.


Hahah you have to be very open minded as it's a little out there. What did you think about the bass?


----------



## mo949

lol, the things you need to do for bass these days. Why is it the cheese movies have the good bass? WTH sound designers.


----------



## Toe

mnc said:


> Tried to watch Frankenstien's Army today but I just couldn't. Not my kind of movie.


Hey, at least you tried! I think I might be the only one who actually liked this movie!


----------



## Wild Blue

Frankenstein's Army was on my Dish TV the other day, so I recorded and watched it. Stinker of a movie. Pretty good on bass. Deleted it as soon as I was done.


----------



## ambesolman

Chris Dotur said:


> Frankenstein's Army was on my Dish TV the other day, so I recorded and watched it. Stinker of a movie. Pretty good on bass. Deleted it as soon as I was done.



Big stinker, couldn't imagine seeing it more than once. Luckily, it was one of a few I traded in so I'll get Interstellar for free today


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## ChromeJob

mo949 said:


> lol, the things you need to do for bass these days. Why is it the cheese movies have the good bass? WTH sound designers.



I'm finding it all over. Unless what you consider "good bass" that artificial rumble that's just added to the mix for effect. I prefer my sub to kick in for true, organic occurring LFE.


----------



## JT78681

Toe said:


> Hey, at least you tried! I think I might be the only one who actually liked this movie!


It wasn't too bad, but I'm also not a harsh movie critic. There are just a lot of movie snobs on here.


----------



## discone

Well it's been a bass drought around my house waiting for some new movies. I put Crank in the queue and watched it last night. It's been awhile since I seen the film and forgot about a few scenes like the one with Chev Chelios having to get his heart rate up and other things in Chinatown...  The wife and I had a few good laughs in the film.

The bass was alright and were looking forward to Crank 2: High Voltage. Hoping to enjoy some more laughs and Bass!


----------



## ChromeJob

AJ72 said:


> It was a few pages back but there were rumblings of a bass monster from Norway called "Ragnarok" and they were spot on. This was a dynamite mix with hard hitting bass in the best fashion. Clean, unfiltered and plentiful. Mostly use to great effect by creating tension in a similar way that EOT did. This was supplemented nicely with some savage moments but won't say anymore as to give too much away would spoil the fun. Just get this and don't worry about the subtitles! This thread was created for a mix like Raganarok


It's on Netflix.


----------



## irvin

I just watched the first 2 minutes of Interstellar on VUDU, holy crap this may be the best movie bass of the year so far. Can't wait to watch the whole movie.


----------



## Alan P

And IMO, the _best movie_ so far this year.


----------



## Mrkazador

Interstellar 2014











00:01:27 - 00:01:50










00:42:00 - 00:45:24










00:59:03 - 01:01:30










01:06:00 - 01:08:40










02:13:40 - 02:22:10


----------



## wth718

Interstellar is clearly the LOUDEST bass movie of the year so far, don't know about best. Too much clipping, not sure of the extension. But it is a bass-fest, no doubt. Really, really liked the movie, though.

^^^and there you go!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Filtered!!!


----------



## Fatshaft

Mrkazador said:


> Interstellar 2014


Thanks soo much for posting that...
It explains why I had so much rumbling at my place...

I'm amazed there's no talk about *"Exodus: Gods and Kings"*...it is scary low and felt so real for me
I look forward to what @MKtheater experience is with that movie due to his 5-6HZ superwall !!!!


----------



## Toe

wth718 said:


> Interstellar is clearly the LOUDEST bass movie of the year so far, don't know about best. Too much clipping, not sure of the extension. But it is a bass-fest, no doubt. Really, really liked the movie, though.
> 
> ^^^and there you go!


At least its a bass fest from the sounds of it.  I'm more worried about the clipping (and VA) than anything! Hope it's not Godzilla bad!


----------



## ambesolman

Trying to watch Interstellar now, anyone having issues trying to get it to load? All I'm getting is this damn thing...








Edit: nevermind it just finished, but took like 4min!


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Scott Simonian

Brian Fineberg said:


> Filtered!!!


It's not filtered if it was always like that.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Scott Simonian said:


> It's not filtered if it was always like that.


ROLLED OFF. Is that better? Lol


----------



## Scott Simonian

It's more factually correct, so yes. Unless you want to be incorrect about these things.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Scott Simonian said:


> It's more factually correct, so yes. Unless you want to be incorrect about these things.


Lmao. Just being difficult. Doesn't mean I'm not going to enjoy every second of the movie!


----------



## Scott Simonian

Damn right. Probably my favorite movie of 2014 and definitely in my top ten of the past decade. I love this movie!


----------



## wth718

Reposting here:


Be on the lookout for Everly. Seemed to go pretty deep when I skimmed through it, but it was VERY powerful. It was on my bedroom system (DIY sealed 12" Shiva), so I can't get a true reading on it, but it made my sub bottom out at an MVL level that is usually safe for that sub.

Interested to see what others think and to play it on my main rig.


----------



## mo949

ChromeJob said:


> I'm finding it all over. Unless what you consider "good bass" that artificial rumble that's just added to the mix for effect. I prefer my sub to kick in for true, organic occurring LFE.


 
Feel free to let us know where you are finding it. On my end I'm seeing a whole bunch of effects (and I'm thinking of the tree falling over in avatar as I type this) where you would expect a natural amount of bass and getting nothing more than a nice trebly whoosh.

I want bass like they used in Need for Speed where the engines really RUMBLE.


----------



## beastaudio

Scott Simonian said:


> Damn right. Probably my favorite movie of 2014 and definitely in my top ten of the past decade. I love this movie!


Strong words good sir. I am mad stoked about watching it tonight or tomorrow night. Just took derivery of some fine new HT chairs, and 8 new radian coaxials for surrounds, so I might have my work cut out for me this evening leaving no time for playtime after....


----------



## Scott Simonian

beastaudio said:


> Just took derivery of some fine new HT chairs, and 8 new radian coaxials for surrounds, so I might have my work cut out for me this evening leaving no time for playtime after....



Wow! Now those are all something I want to know more about. 



beastaudio said:


> derivery


----------



## Alan P

Brian Fineberg said:


> ROLLED OFF. Is that better? Lol


Whatever...all I know is it sounds AWESOME on my system!


----------



## Alan P

Scott Simonian said:


> Wow! Now those are all something I want to know more about.



Now THAT'S funny.


----------



## pitviper33

wth718 said:


> Interstellar is clearly the LOUDEST bass movie of the year so far, don't know about best. Too much clipping, not sure of the extension. But it is a bass-fest, no doubt. Really, really liked the movie, though.
> 
> ^^^and there you go!


I'm not seeing the clipping in what Mr. K posted. It looks clean. Are there other scenes that have the issue?


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I just watched a few parts of Interstellar and yeah this movie is loud, but it is a good LOUD!


----------



## ambesolman

Scott Simonian said:


> Damn right. Probably my favorite movie of 2014 and definitely in my top ten of the past decade. I love this movie!






beastaudio said:


> Strong words good sir. I am mad stoked about watching it tonight or tomorrow night. Just took derivery of some fine new HT chairs, and 8 new radian coaxials for surrounds, so I might have my work cut out for me this evening leaving no time for playtime after....



Just finished it, best movie I've seen in a long time. My eyeballs may have even moistened up a bit. Hold off on the new surrounds and give this a spin tonight. The Hsu and Rockbiter had a good workout, just wish I had a bigger screen!


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## cuzed2

Looks like Interstellar is a winner - picking up my copy tonight

Craig


----------



## clarkkent06

Walmart has the collectors edition for $22, Target has the steelbook for $20 currently


----------



## TheGiantPeach

Amazon has it at $20 right now.


----------



## clarkkent06

TheGiantPeach said:


> Amazon has it at $20 right now.


True, but the Walmart has the limited package and 48 page artbook, and the target is a steelbook (for the same $20) if that's your thing


----------



## Ray77085

Whop Whop !! 
Finally a movie that's going to be good with some monster bass, *Interstellar* that is !! Going to pick up my copy this week and give it a spin Saturday evening.


----------



## Hopinater

Dang……. it sounds like Interstellar is worth a blind buy. Looks like I'm heading to Walmart tomorrow.


----------



## rhed

Ray77085 said:


> Whop Whop !!
> Finally a movie that's going to be good with some monster bass, *Interstellar* that is !! Going to pick up my copy this week and give it a spin Saturday evening.


Just picked up my copy at BB for 20$. Giving this a spin tonight.


----------



## Toe

Was planning a blind buy on Interstellar until I found out it was variable aspect  Any scope screen users here and if so how is the framing to a constant 2.35/40?


----------



## phatfreeza

wow!!! interstellar rocked my living room. i think i found a new demo scene...



Spoiler



going through gargantua made me look around the room to make sure nothing was falling over. got a nice little massage there. going through the wormhole was a good second place.


----------



## Samps

Just watched into the woods. The giants footsteps are extra hot. The movie sucks royally for anyone not female. But if you're forced to watch, the giant is 20 seconds worth of fun. I would not recommend this movie even to my worst enemy.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Was planning a blind buy on Interstellar until I found out it was variable aspect  Any scope screen users here and if so how is the framing to a constant 2.35/40?



Your spoiling the party Toe(I know the variable aspect is a pet peeve of yours) after reading the last few post I'm doing a blind buy, so join in


----------



## rhed

rhed said:


> Just picked up my copy at BB for 20$. Giving this a spin tonight.


Update.. Talk about pressurization! Huge front stage too!


----------



## steak2

Brian Fineberg said:


> Filtered!!!


There is no such thing. LFE tracks are not filtered, there is just not much going on below 30Hz because it is intendet by the effects designer. You people always think that there is a lot of volume below 30Hz which is then being filtered. That's not the case. What's also not true is that a good soundtrack is identified by lots of rumble below 30 or even 30Hz.


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Your spoiling the party Toe(I know the variable aspect is a pet peeve of yours) after reading the last few post I'm doing a blind buy, so join in


VA doesn't work on a scope screen, so you have to make a compromise. I compromise by masking the IMAX scenes to 2.40, but a straight center crop means non optimised framing. Because of all this, I rent first now when it comes to VA to see how the entire film at 2.40 looks. ALL VA films should have a CA option for this very reason! They use CA on traditional scope screens in the theater with these VA films and that same option should be on blu. 

I have Interstellar here from NF and will watch Friday. I'm curious if the clipping annoys me as much as Godzilla as well.


----------



## Ray77085

rhed said:


> Just picked up my copy at BB for 20$. Giving this a spin tonight.


Awesome and I hope you enjoy it . I will post some thoughts after my viewing of the film.


----------



## GPBURNS

Toe said:


> VA doesn't work on a scope screen, so you have to make a compromise. I compromise by masking the IMAX scenes to 2.40, but a straight center crop means non optimised framing. Because of all this, I rent first now when it comes to VA to see how the entire film at 2.40 looks. ALL VA films should have a CA option for this very reason! They use CA on traditional scope screens in the theater with these VA films and that same option should be on blu.
> 
> I have Interstellar here from NF and will watch Friday. I'm curious if the clipping annoys me as much as Godzilla as well.


Hey Toe 
I did a constant 2.40 crop with hand brake 
for 1920 X 800

Custom cropping - 
Top 140 - Bottom 140 in options

4 of us watched it - looked great


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> Hey Toe
> I did a constant 2.40 crop with hand brake
> for 1920 X 800
> 
> Custom cropping -
> Top 140 - Bottom 140 in options
> 
> 4 of us watched it - looked great


Appreciate the report GP and that is great to hear! Looking forward to spinning this Fri.


----------



## Cryptic1911

This isn't bass related, but what's the reason that they do variable aspect ratios? I never really noticed it until the other day while I was watching a movie.. thinking hm, this would be nice without the bars, and then a few minutes later, I noticed it was full screen.. Is there any reason for it, other than they just happened to use different cameras?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Cryptic1911 said:


> This isn't bass related, but what's the reason that they do variable aspect ratios? I never really noticed it until the other day while I was watching a movie.. thinking hm, this would be nice without the bars, and then a few minutes later, I noticed it was full screen.. Is there any reason for it, other than they just happened to use different cameras?


usually they are IMAX releases...of the movie that utilizes the full imax screen for certain scenes...some directors like to keep that imax presentation for Bluray as well

which screws everything up for us with CIH 2.35 screens


----------



## V.X.Donique

Yeah, like what Chris Nolan does with the Dark Knight.


----------



## coolrda

Toe said:


> Was planning a blind buy on Interstellar until I found out it was variable aspect  Any scope screen users here and if so how is the framing to a constant 2.35/40?


While I have my copy I haven't viewed it yet, but I didn't noticed any offending cropping during those scenes. I'm just assuming they didn't reframe the commercial widescreen version like with Avatar. Having said that it's too good a movie, even if that's an issue, not to purchase.


----------



## Fatshaft

steak2 said:


> There is no such thing. LFE tracks are not filtered, there is just not much going on below 30Hz because it is intendet by the effects designer. You people always think that there is a lot of volume below 30Hz which is then being filtered. That's not the case. What's also not true is that a good soundtrack is identified by lots of rumble below 30 or even 30Hz.


----------



## wth718

steak2 said:


> There is no such thing. LFE tracks are not filtered, there is just not much going on below 30Hz because it is intendet by the effects designer. You people always think that there is a lot of volume below 30Hz which is then being filtered. That's not the case. What's also not true is that a good soundtrack is identified by lots of rumble below 30 or even 30Hz.


That's quite the bold (and wrong) statement to make. Are there tracks that simply don't have the low end present from the outset? Of course. But there is CLEARLY filtering being done on some tracks, as well. Sometimes done to retain headroom for the loudness wars, and sometimes because the sound mixers think like you, that below 30Hz doesn't count. You posted this in a thread that is specifically about the content you said there's not a lot of. 

Sorry to burst your bubble, but there is always someone who pops up on this thread and makes the same erroneous claims. Just because YOU might not care or be able to reproduce this content doesn't mean it isn't there.


----------



## Kurolicious

wth718 said:


> That's quite the bold (and wrong) statement to make. Are there tracks that simply don't have the low end present from the outset? Of course. But there is CLEARLY filtering being done on some tracks, as well. Sometimes done to retain headroom for the loudness wars, and sometimes because the sound mixers think like you, that below 30Hz doesn't count. You posted this in a thread that is specifically about the content you said there's not a lot of.
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, but there is always someone who pops up on this thread and makes the same erroneous claims. Just because YOU might not care or be able to reproduce this content doesn't mean it isn't there.



I'm a big fan of bass heavy movies and I'm just as perplexed by the strange mixes we've heard over the last several yeas as everyone else here is. However, the term "filtering" gets thrown around a lot in this thread but let's be clear about a few things...

Do we really have proof from industry insiders that there are in fact filters on these tracks?...No, at least not that I've seen here. 

Does a graph of the audio showing a roll off at a certain LF mean it's filtered?...Maybe but not necessarily.

There have been several film mixers that have posted in this thread in the past and not one of them has ever confirmed a filter was applied to their mixes.

We are still seeing some tracks with plenty of LF content below 30 hz and others with little or no content below that. Why is that?...we may never really know until we hear from the mixers themselves.


----------



## wth718

Kurolicious said:


> I'm a big fan of bass heavy movies and I'm just as perplexed by the strange mixes we've heard over the last several yeas as everyone else here is. However, the term "filtering" gets thrown around a lot in this thread but let's be clear about a few things...
> 
> Do we really have proof from industry insiders that there are in fact filters on these tracks?...No, at least not that I've seen here.
> 
> Does a graph of the audio showing a roll off at a certain LF mean it's filtered?...Maybe but not necessarily.
> 
> There have been several film mixers that have posted in this thread in the past and not one of them has ever confirmed a filter was applied to their mixes.
> 
> We are still seeing some tracks with plenty of LF content below 30 hz and others with little or no content below that. Why is that?...we may never really know until we hear from the mixers themselves.


I agree that "filtered" is a catch-all term that we use liberally and I'm just as guilty of that. But we do have plenty of evidence that filters are used. In Man Of Steel, they used actual concrete walls to crash to the ground. In the real world, this will clearly have ULF content. But it was not evident in the track. 

There are several tracks (can't recall which at the moment) where there is a pretty steep rolloff overall, but some effects are so hot that the ULF content peeks through--overcoming the filters.

Then there's the instances like the infamous Master and Commander. ULF content present on the DVD but missing on the Blu. Same with Cloverfield, but to a lesser extent.

I conceded the point that there are certainly mixes that just never included the deep stuff. And Film Mixer has said that he personally does not add a filter. But that doesn't mean that no one does. The evidence is pretty clear--at least to me.


----------



## Hopinater

steak2 said:


> There is no such thing. LFE tracks are not filtered, there is just not much going on below 30Hz because it is intendet by the effects designer. You people always think that there is a lot of volume below 30Hz which is then being filtered. That's not the case. *What's also not true is that a good soundtrack is identified by lots of rumble below 30 or even 30Hz.*


Ummmm……. Isn't this thread about BASS in movies? Of course we discuss soundtracks that have deep rumbles below 30Hz. 

And there are plenty of posts here that mention that a movie has a good soundtrack even though it sadly lacks good bass. But after it gets mentioned we move on to movies with good bass. 

I think most of us appreciate a good soundtrack but to make a soundtrack truly great we believe it needs the inclusion of good deep bass rumbling. That's just the way we are. We're funny that way.


----------



## steak2

wth718 said:


> That's quite the bold (and wrong) statement to make. Are there tracks that simply don't have the low end present from the outset? Of course. But there is CLEARLY filtering being done on some tracks, as well. Sometimes done to retain headroom for the loudness wars, and sometimes because the sound mixers think like you, that below 30Hz doesn't count. You posted this in a thread that is specifically about the content you said there's not a lot of.
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, but there is always someone who pops up on this thread and makes the same erroneous claims. Just because YOU might not care or be able to reproduce this content doesn't mean it isn't there.


Sorry to burst YOUR bubble but the one who is making an erroneos claim is you.  
There is NO proof of some filtering going on in movie soundtracks. It is just some random term being used and thrown at all sorts of occasions because it sounds well. Just because everyone is repating it without having NO proof it is not getting true. 
Show me the theatrical LFE track in comparison with the one of the blu ray of interstellar or some other movie an I'll believe you. Hoever without knowing the counterfactual there is no proof of filtering going on because you do not know what was intendet.
Same applies to Hobbit 3. It soundet lame already in my cinema an thus in my homecine and thus there is not much going on bass-wise. But is it "filtered". Nope. Just stop throwing random and misused technical terms. There are nor lizards or illuminati filtering your LFE tracks.


----------



## pitviper33

steak2 said:


> Sorry to burst YOUR bubble but the one who is making an erroneos claim is you.
> There is NO proof of some filtering going on in movie soundtracks. It is just some random term being used and thrown at all sorts of occasions because it sounds well. Just because everyone is repating it without having NO proof it is not getting true.
> Show me the theatrical LFE track in comparison with the one of the blu ray of interstellar or some other movie an I'll believe you. Hoever without knowing the counterfactual there is no proof of filtering going on because you do not know what was intendet.
> Same applies to Hobbit 3. It soundet lame already in my cinema an thus in my homecine and thus there is not much going on bass-wise. But is it "filtered". Nope. Just stop throwing random and misused technical terms. There are nor lizards or illuminati filtering your LFE tracks.


Keep arguing with a man made of straw if you want. Nobody in the thread claimed that this filtering took place between the theater and the blu-ray.


----------



## cuzed2

Interesting debate on the definition, or lack of definition of "filtering".
How about a time out, a group hug and may I simply suggest a new acronym_ that is less provoking

_"ALFE"

Absence of Low Frequency Extension


----------



## V.X.Donique

The Red pill _*or*_ Blue pill decision time


----------



## Kurolicious

I'd like to think that we can have a polite and respectful discussion about this without throwing rocks at each other.


----------



## wyattroa

Watched interstellar last night. woooo doggy it was fun. My wife went to bed early so I decided to play it a bit louder. Had the receiver at -12db and my god I thought the house was going to implode. Heard things shaking that I have never heard before. finally saw the red lights pop on on my inure for the first time..


----------



## beastaudio

steak2 said:


> There is no such thing. LFE tracks are not filtered, there is just not much going on below 30Hz because it is intendet by the effects designer. You people always think that there is a lot of volume below 30Hz which is then being filtered. That's not the case. What's also not true is that a good soundtrack is identified by lots of rumble below 30 or even 30Hz.


There is GOBS of information present in some movies below 30hz. These effects add weight to the track, and when done right, the effect is well worth it. A good soundtrack is identified by the absence of clipping, proper channel mixes, and overall dynamics. This includes the information below 30hz and even down to 10hz. It is important. and btw, what do you mean "YOU people?"


----------



## Scott Simonian

steak2 said:


> There is no such thing. LFE tracks are not filtered, there is just not much going on below 30Hz because it is intendet by the effects designer. You people always think that there is a lot of volume below 30Hz which is then being filtered. That's not the case. What's also not true is that a good soundtrack is identified by lots of rumble below 30 or even 30Hz.


Yes there is such thing.

There are plenty of cases where the use of a filter in the deep bass is clearly present. Now, this is not always the case. Some see a rolloff of average effects as "OMG FILTERED!!!" but that is not the case either.

If that were true then 90% of movies are filtered and everything that is old that does not have extension past 'X' number frequency are all filtered which is just not true.

I do agree that a good soundtrack does not have to have a ton of content below a certain threshold of frequency but they can be much improved with that content. 

For example, I'd much much rather have a clean, undistorted, non-clipped very dynamic surround mix that is limited to 30hz extension than one that is loaded with clipping, no dynamics and extends to 5hz. I'm sure most people would agree.


----------



## GPBURNS

Toe said:


> Appreciate the report GP and that is great to hear! Looking forward to spinning this Fri.


NP - I find most Imax VA look fine with center cut.
I 'll go against crowd on the audio thou - was not that impressed with the mix.
No specific reason - just kinda meh


----------



## mo949

If 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea ever makes it to bluray I hope they fill that thing with the bass it deserves. I remember thinking it was a bass monster, of course that's so long ago and in a time without much subwoofage....but anyway - make it happen BuenaVista/Disney!


----------



## mogrub

Scott Simonian said:


> ... I'd much much rather have a clean, undistorted, non-clipped very dynamic surround mix that is limited to 30hz extension than one that is loaded with clipping, no dynamics and extends to 5hz. I'm sure most people would agree.


Well said. But what I really want is both.


----------



## Scott Simonian

mogrub said:


> Well said. But what I really want is both.


Don't we all.


----------



## AJ72

I'm with you Fatshaft Exodus is a killer bass track. Not sure why it's not getting any traction either. It's definitely quality over quantity.


----------



## mo949

Just bought Exodus 3D for 16$ on amazon.....turned out to be too good a price to hold out for an extended cut.


----------



## Scott Simonian

AJ72 said:


> I'm with you Fatshaft Exodus is a killer bass track. Not sure why it's not getting any traction either. It's definitely quality over quantity.


That is because 30hz rather easy compared to 3hz-20hz and most people around here can do 30hz and not the latter. 

Also 30hz sounds more impressive than the


----------



## Mongo171

I like the intense bass sweeps, like the grenade scene in WWZ. It's a trip to hear the house rattling at the different freqs. That scene even made the window in my front door rattle. 30Hz can't do that.


----------



## ambesolman

steak2 said:


> . What's also not true is that a good soundtrack is identified by lots of rumble below 30 or even 30Hz.



You're right, the BETTER movies have the rumble


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## TheGiantPeach

Toe said:


> Was planning a blind buy on Interstellar until I found out it was variable aspect  Any scope screen users here and if so how is the framing to a constant 2.35/40?


I have a 2.4 screen. My proj auto adjusts between 16:9 and 2.4 so I usually let it do that on variable movies like Tron. It's only distracting for like a second and it's the best of both worlds the rest of the movie. 

I'm watching Friday night and will post if it seems overly terrible.


----------



## Toe

TheGiantPeach said:


> I have a 2.4 screen. My proj auto adjusts between 16:9 and 2.4 so I usually let it do that on variable movies like Tron. It's only distracting for like a second and it's the best of both worlds the rest of the movie.
> 
> I'm watching Friday night and will post if it seems overly terrible.


Cool and I am curious to hear your thoughts. I will watch Fri night as well masked to a straight 2.40. I find most these VA films frame well enough to a constant 2.40 (as GP mentions), but not all. Transf 4 3d VA for example when framed/masked to a constant 2.40 has many wonky framing moments that just don't look good.

Good to hear positive comments though about Interstellar when framed in a constant scope aspect and I am curious to judge it for myself Fri.


----------



## TheGiantPeach

I know the frequency charts have already been posted for Interstellar, but here's Data-Bass' post on it. Worth a look 

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/400-interstellar-discussion-poll/


----------



## Mongo171

TheGiantPeach said:


> I know the frequency charts have already been posted for Interstellar, but here's Data-Bass' post on it. Worth a look
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/400-interstellar-discussion-poll/


Bummer! I get my Big A disc tomorrow.


----------



## mo949

TheGiantPeach said:


> I know the frequency charts have already been posted for Interstellar, but here's Data-Bass' post on it. Worth a look
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/400-interstellar-discussion-poll/


the post about the oppo 105 in there was even more interesting than the charts to me


----------



## Mongo171

mo949 said:


> the post about the oppo 105 in there was even more interesting than the charts to me


That was interesting to me, as well.


----------



## Toe

mo949 said:


> the post about the oppo 105 in there was even more interesting than the charts to me


Agreed. Does this mean our Oppos are clipping the audio?  First I have read about this so I don't know any details. Obviously lots of us bassheads are Oppo users though so I am curious to know more about this!


----------



## Mongo171

Toe said:


> Agreed. Does this mean our Oppos are clipping the audio?  First I have read about this so I don't know any details. Obviously lots of us bassheads are Oppo users though so I am curious to know more about this!


The way I read those charts shows to me that the OPPO reads the audio at a higher sensitivity. Hence, the clipping from the OPPO. Guess I'll find out tomorrow when I get my shiny discs.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

Mongo171 said:


> The way I read those charts shows to me that the OPPO reads the audio at a higher sensitivity. Hence, the clipping from the OPPO. Guess I'll find out tomorrow when I get my shiny discs.





I may be mistaken, but those OPPO problems seem to occur if you use the analog audio outputs with bass management being internal to the Oppo.


If you use the digital HDMI output to feed an AVR in the standard way, is there any problem?


----------



## Wild Blue

Meh... Interstelllar just didn't do anything for me. I was really looking forward to it,, as it seemed like my kind of movie, with potentially great sound. There was some deep bass, but muddy, not clear. I agree with the other site. And I just didn't get into the movie like I thought I would. Oh well. Glad I rented.


----------



## Mongo171

J_Palmer_Cass said:


> Mongo171 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I read those charts shows to me that the OPPO reads the audio at a higher sensitivity. Hence, the clipping from the OPPO. Guess I'll find out tomorrow when I get my shiny discs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be mistaken, but those OPPO problems seem to occur if you use the analog audio outputs with bass management being internal to the Oppo.
> 
> 
> If you use the digital HDMI output to feed an AVR in the standard way, is there any problem?
Click to expand...

I use the analog outs. That's the reason people get the 105. With the HDMI outs, I could've just bought the 103. I run right to my amp with no AVR.


----------



## Toe

J_Palmer_Cass said:


> I may be mistaken, but those OPPO problems seem to occur if you use the analog audio outputs with bass management being internal to the Oppo.
> 
> 
> If you use the digital HDMI output to feed an AVR in the standard way, is there any problem?


 
Good catch and that makes sense. Cant see HDMI causing any issues which is how I am hooked up, but it would be good to get confirmation.


----------



## beastaudio

Toe said:


> Good catch and that makes sense. Cant see HDMI causing any issues which is how I am hooked up, but it would be good to get confirmation.


You won't see issue with HDMI as it is still in the digital domain coming from the oppo. be it bitstream or PCM it makes no matter. The burden then lies on the outputs of your AVR/PRE to pass the signal to your amps unclipped. Truth of the matter is all too many people have the trims wrong in their AVR/PRE's where they are clipping the outputs of their units anyways. I was disappointed in the Oppo results myself, but a proper gain structure would be prudent for quite a few people that read and come through AVS and DB.


----------



## carp

I watched Interstellar last night with my wife and a group of non hobby friends. I really liked it, and I thought the sound was great. The extended 30hz part was pretty intense, the nearfield sub had me feeling like my throat was closing up or something... I liked it - haha, is that ok?!?! I think I have a problem. 

Nothing real deep but still very enjoyable IMO, I didn't think it was muddy. We watched at -8 with the bass pretty hot - of course. 

The switching of aspect ratios was over the top. It changed so many times compared to the other movies that do this (Tron, Dark Knight) and was very annoying. I have a lot of velvet around my screen wall and ceiling/floor, I can't imagine how annoying it would be for the guys that don't have velvet to absorb a lot of the light. 

Next time I watch it I think I'll have to resort to watching it in tiny mode so it will fit the screen when it blows up. Sucks. 

Ugh... I hope this isn't the future of Blu Rays.


----------



## ChromeJob

mo949 said:


> Feel free to let us know where you are finding it. On my end I'm seeing a whole bunch of effects (and I'm thinking of the tree falling over in avatar as I type this) where you would expect a natural amount of bass and getting nothing more than a nice trebly whoosh.
> 
> I want bass like they used in Need for Speed where the engines really RUMBLE.


Caveat: I don't have the measurement equipment you guys have, so I can't say for certain that what I'm playing has content < 30Hz (though my Hsu VTF-2 will go there). And the more I read this thread, the more I'm realizing I probably misunderstood, thinking that "BASS" meant anything below 80Hz. Discussion here seems to center on the low freqs we can't even hear...? Or am I exaggerating....

I can say that the opening of Twilight Time's JOURNEY TO THE CENTER OF THE EARTH set my sub working hard (Bernard Herrmann's score utilized 5 organs, 4 electric and one cathedral). Amazing since that's a 50 yo movie. 

Another fyi: I don't buy a lot of new movies, in fact very few unless I'm getting something my daughter (12 yo) likes. I regret I didn't get BIG HERO 6 when there was a coupon, I hadn't seen it yet.


----------



## pitviper33

ChromeJob said:


> And the more I read this thread, the more I'm realizing I probably misunderstood, thinking that "BASS" meant anything below 80Hz. Discussion here seems to center on the low freqs we can't even hear...? Or am I exaggerating....


My personal opinion and interpretation is as follows.
You're right. "Bass" means more than just the ELF range. (ELF = Extremely Low Frequencies = 3Hz-30Hz) I think the reason this thread tends to focus on the ELF range is because the rest of the bass range is so good in the majority of movies anyway. A corollary: You don't see many car reviews that mention how great the air conditioner is. That's not because their air conditioners aren't any good. It's because almost every new car has a good air conditioner. When they're all good, it's not very interesting to talk about. Almost every movie has bass well handled from 30Hz-120Hz. 3Hz-30Hz is what has the potential to set one apart, either as a standout or a disappointment.



ChromeJob said:


> Discussion here seems to center on the low freqs we can't even hear...? Or am I exaggerating....


That "can't even hear" part is the only spot I see you exaggerating. Where did you get the idea that you can't hear ELF?


----------



## ChromeJob

I disagree. You might see a car review point out that the air condition/climate control has a really dumb limitation, or a really clever advantage that the others don't have. Likewise, you might find a movie like The Right Stuff or Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1978) with a very precise, artistic use of low freqs. 

By the book, I presume that I can't hear below 20Hz or so. I have tinnitus, some loss around 3kHz if I remember the last tests, and playing Hsu's test CD of the Saint-Saens organ symphony, during a passage that has 16Hz energy, I can hear the upper registers, feel the lower stuff (dont have the Hsu turned up to rattle the walls). My understanding is that sub-aural frequencies are harmonics of audible freqs, which creates a more realistic overall impression. I might have to contradict myself, during one playback, I "felt" ELF vibrations in my ear. 

By exaggeration, I meant, am I exaggerating the gist of the discussions here. That is, are we talking about films with lots of activity at the ELF levels that we can see/hear our listening rooms vibrate. (I'll have to play that scene in Olympus Has Fallen to see what all the talk is about.)

For me, "good bass" is the total picture, e.g. Holly Cole's "Train Song" or the trap set in Diana Krall's "Between the Devil and the Deep Blue Sea" (album Stepping Out). A funny example I tripped upon this week, the bass guitar in "Diamonds Are Forever" (remastered John Barry soundtrack). I know, that's not really low bass, but it's so front and center, it does utilize the sub. Don't ask me how. ,:}

// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft //


----------



## Toe

beastaudio said:


> You won't see issue with HDMI as it is still in the digital domain coming from the oppo. be it bitstream or PCM it makes no matter. The burden then lies on the outputs of your AVR/PRE to pass the signal to your amps unclipped. Truth of the matter is all too many people have the trims wrong in their AVR/PRE's where they are clipping the outputs of their units anyways. I was disappointed in the Oppo results myself, but a proper gain structure would be prudent for quite a few people that read and come through AVS and DB.


Thanks for the info Beast, much appreciated!


----------



## Nodscene

*Edit: potential minor spoilers...read at own risk  *


Here is what I posted on another forum about Interstellar, not a big fan of the movie overall. 

One of the main things I didn't like about the movie were the characters. Frankly the most likeable character in the whole movie was a robot, or robots really haha and by far didn't have nearly enough screen time. The first act (or third of the movie) was good, the second act was horrible in my opinion. Both the daughter and son were unlikeable, not to mention the dude on the planet. Almost didn't like any character at that point. The science was a mess to say the least. At most they would lose minutes, maybe hours by traveling that fast (the faster you go the more there is a time difference between those moving slower and those moving faster) but there is no way they would lose months let alone years without first getting stuck in the gravitational pull at the very least, or just downright killed. I actually didn't mind the third act at all but would be intrigued to see what the alternative was. Overall it would only get in the mid 6's or so, maybe a little less. Audio and video were really good but I'm not really sure if I'd watch it a second time. Basically, I'm disappointed and expected more from it even though my expectations were already pretty low for this movie. It was better than Gravity but that's not saying much as that movie was just a woman freaking out the whole movie and was frankly a bit sexist (man calm and cool and the woman losing her sh**...pretty typical).


----------



## pitviper33

ChromeJob said:


> I disagree. You might see a car review point out that the air condition/climate control has a really dumb limitation, or a really clever advantage that the others don't have.


Yes you might. But you usually don't. That's the point.
(I'll recognize the possibility that you've been reading car reviews from a source that handles such things drastically differently than the sources I rely on. Maybe your car review guys spend significant time on the air conditioner for each car. I read a hell of a lot about automobiles, and there's truly little verbiage spent on AC. I happen to like it that way. And I think the comparison is still apt.)



ChromeJob said:


> By the book, I presume that I can't hear below 20Hz or so. I have tinnitus, some loss around 3kHz if I remember the last tests, and playing Hsu's test CD of the Saint-Saens organ symphony, during a passage that has 16Hz energy, I can hear the upper registers, feel the lower stuff (dont have the Hsu turned up to rattle the walls). My understanding is that sub-aural frequencies are harmonics of audible freqs, which creates a more realistic overall impression. I might have to contradict myself, during one playback, I "felt" ELF vibrations in my ear.
> 
> By exaggeration, I meant, am I exaggerating the gist of the discussions here. That is, are we talking about films with lots of activity at the ELF levels that we can see/hear our listening rooms vibrate. (I'll have to play that scene in Olympus Has Fallen to see what all the talk is about.)
> 
> // Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft //


Tinnitus sucks. I'm sorry to hear that. (Definitely no pun intended.)

I'm not being glib at all when I ask this. By what book? I've never seen any data suggesting that audibility stops at 20Hz. I'd be interested in taking a look if you have a source.

Below some frequency there certainly is a shift to more physical feel of sound waves. The transition in perception type between hearing and feeling is, to me, pretty irrelevant. We perceive pressure waves all the way down in real life, and we perceive pressure waves all the way down when played back at comparable levels. The exact mechanics of how we perceive them doesn't affect their importance to the recreation of live events from a disc.


----------



## ChromeJob

pitviper33 said:


> Yes you might. But you usually don't. That's the point.
> 
> (I'll recognize the possibility that you've been reading car reviews from a source that handles such things drastically differently than the sources I rely on. Maybe your car review guys spend significant time on the air conditioner for each car. I read a hell of a lot about automobiles, and there's truly little verbiage spent on AC. I happen to like it that way. And I think the comparison is still apt.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinnitus sucks. I'm sorry to hear that. (Definitely no pun intended.)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not being glib at all when I ask this. By what book? I've never seen any data suggesting that audibility stops at 20Hz. I'd be interested in taking a look if you have a source.
> 
> 
> 
> Below some frequency there certainly is a shift to more physical feel of sound waves. The transition in perception type between hearing and feeling is, to me, pretty irrelevant. We perceive pressure waves all the way down in real life, and we perceive pressure waves all the way down when played back at comparable levels. The exact mechanics of how we perceive them doesn't affect their importance to the recreation of live events from a disc.



Lately about all the car reviews I glance at are Consumer Reports where, yes, they call out annoyances and clever advantages where pertinent, and anything contributing to value is pertinent. I used to read Car & Driver cover to cover back in my college days (80s) and I do recall that dashboard layout or creature comforts merited maybe a sentence or two at the end of the review, at best. 

Last "book" I was reading was Richard Hardesty's subwoofer basics series at Widescreen Review, and some primers on audioholics, other sites (which I took with grain of salt). I'm not disagreeing with you about perception of ELF, my POV is that bass from ELF up to 200Hz is a total picture, and focusing only on the red (ELF) in a Manet painting isn't as satisfying as appreciating all the colors, brush strokes, etc. The building sinking into the water in CASINO ROYALE certainly is impressive (a nicely rendered throbbing as you look down at the model crashing into the water). The thrum and roar of the X-1 engine as Yeager rides by it on his horse in THE RIGHT STUFF impressed me more. It's dynamic and "alive" as the camera tracks by it. 

Anyhoo, I'm not trying to derail the discussion.


----------



## Alan P

Nodscene said:


> Here is what I posted on another forum about Interstellar, not a big fan of the movie overall.
> 
> One of the main things I didn't like about the movie were the characters. Frankly the most likeable character in the whole movie was a robot, or robots really haha and by far didn't have nearly enough screen time. The first act (or third of the movie) was good, the second act was horrible in my opinion. Both the daughter and son were unlikeable, not to mention the dude on the planet. Almost didn't like any character at that point. The science was a mess to say the least. At most they would lose minutes, maybe hours by traveling that fast (the faster you go the more there is a time difference between those moving slower and those moving faster) but there is no way they would lose months let alone years without first getting stuck in the gravitational pull at the very least, or just downright killed. I actually didn't mind the third act at all but would be intrigued to see what the alternative was. Overall it would only get in the mid 6's or so, maybe a little less. Audio and video were really good but I'm not really sure if I'd watch it a second time. Basically, I'm disappointed and expected more from it even though my expectations were already pretty low for this movie. It was better than Gravity but that's not saying much as that movie was just a woman freaking out the whole movie and was frankly a bit sexist (man calm and cool and the woman losing her sh**...pretty typical).


While not BIG spoilers, spoilers non-the-less....please wrap spoiler tags around potential spoilers in the future, Nod!


----------



## Nodscene

Sorry, I thought I was vague enough that I didn't really give anything away. Although I guess I can see your point about the time issue. 



Alan P said:


> While not BIG spoilers, spoilers non-the-less....please wrap spoiler tags around potential spoilers in the future, Nod!


----------



## Alan P

Thanks Nod!

And just for the record, I disagree completely with your review! I loved the movie...thought the characters were engaging, and the story (while maybe not scientifically accurate) was very well done, not to mention the spectacular audio. Oh, and I _loved_ Gravity as well.


----------



## TheGiantPeach

ChromeJob said:


> Lately about all the car reviews I glance at are Consumer Reports where, yes, they call out annoyances and clever advantages where pertinent, and anything contributing to value is pertinent. I used to read Car & Driver cover to cover back in my college days (80s) and I do recall that dashboard layout or creature comforts merited maybe a sentence or two at the end of the review, at best.
> 
> Last "book" I was reading was Richard Hardesty's subwoofer basics series at Widescreen Review, and some primers on audioholics, other sites (which I took with grain of salt). I'm not disagreeing with you about perception of ELF, my POV is that bass from ELF up to 200Hz is a total picture, and focusing only on the red (ELF) in a Manet painting isn't as satisfying as appreciating all the colors, brush strokes, etc. The building sinking into the water in CASINO ROYALE certainly is impressive (a nicely rendered throbbing as you look down at the model crashing into the water). The thrum and roar of the X-1 engine as Yeager rides by it on his horse in THE RIGHT STUFF impressed me more. It's dynamic and "alive" as the camera tracks by it.
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm not trying to derail the discussion.


I think the reason we 'focus' on


----------



## mo949

I think that's a great way to put it. Its a cavity in an otherwise great sound track when you don't hear anything under 30 when you know you should be.

Of course there's always those other soundtracks where they prominently display their gold teeth


----------



## Hopinater

We've had my wife's family over the past few days so I've been showing my brothers in law some good bass movies. First night we watched _Oblivion,_ last night we watched _Live, Die Repeat_ and tonight is _Interstellar._ And I think tomorrow night I may have to throw in _The Incredible Hulk._ The duals are getting a decent little workout.


----------



## rhed

carp said:


> I watched Interstellar last night with my wife and a group of non hobby friends. I really liked it, and I thought the sound was great. The extended 30hz part was pretty intense, the nearfield sub had me feeling like my throat was closing up or something... I liked it - haha, is that ok?!?! I think I have a problem.
> 
> Nothing real deep but still very enjoyable IMO, I didn't think it was muddy. We watched at -8 with the bass pretty hot - of course.
> 
> The switching of aspect ratios was over the top. It changed so many times compared to the other movies that do this (Tron, Dark Knight) and was very annoying. I have a lot of velvet around my screen wall and ceiling/floor, I can't imagine how annoying it would be for the guys that don't have velvet to absorb a lot of the light.
> 
> Next time I watch it I think I'll have to resort to watching it in tiny mode so it will fit the screen when it blows up. Sucks.
> 
> Ugh... I hope this isn't the future of Blu Rays.


Same here carp. Dialogue for me wasn't muddy at all. i read around about the dialog being muddy.Could it be cause each individual perceive sound differently? Or the speakers? Or the system setup? But yea, the bass in this movie was friggin intense. Another demo material for me now. Lol


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I heard every word uttered loud and clear  enjoyed it!


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

GPBURNS said:


> Hey Toe
> I did a constant 2.40 crop with hand brake
> for 1920 X 800
> 
> Custom cropping -
> Top 140 - Bottom 140 in options
> 
> 4 of us watched it - looked great





Toe said:


> Appreciate the report GP and that is great to hear! Looking forward to spinning this Fri.


Question for both of you guys:

Do you end up ripping this on a BD, or do you play it in some other way?

I can't do it straight from my PC and I don't have an HTPC to stream it from. I have TDK and TDKR on BD's but somebody had to help me rip my file because my software isn't compatible for it.

Feel free to PM me on the matter.


----------



## Toe

muffinmcfluffin said:


> Question for both of you guys:
> 
> Do you end up ripping this on a BD, or do you play it in some other way?
> 
> I can't do it straight from my PC and I don't have an HTPC to stream it from. I have TDK and TDKR on BD's but somebody had to help me rip my file because my software isn't compatible for it.
> 
> Feel free to PM me on the matter.


I use my Lumagen video processor to mask these VA films to a constant scope ratio.


----------



## audiofan1

Alright ! got the two talked about movies and one will be here tomorrow *Interstellar* and *Exodus gods and Kings* Tuesday (Amazon 1 disc blu for $12) I've been down for awhile but back in business with a new pre/pro Marantz 8802 (which if you haven't heard about the new D&M implementation of Audyssey regarding bass, guess what no bump needed better main integration and up 5db at all frequencies and I'm not sure why: but its incredible)

I also replaced my oppo 105 with a Marantz Ud5007 which turned out to be a much better player than expected I have no Atmos running yet but DSU is still pretty cool , I've been waiting to run a playback at reference volume and these two bad boys should get it done! 

Let the games begin


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

Since Interstellar is the first film where I have experienced constant tactile bass, are there any other recommended films out there that accomplish a similar feat?



Toe said:


> I use my Lumagen video processor to mask these VA films to a constant scope ratio.


Lucky you, I can only do that with VLC media player on my PC. I don't think Blu-ray players have this software capability.

I believe the other user mentioned he uses HandBrake, which is what I'll be using as well. Perhaps he can help me here.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I'll be watching exodus tonight. I'll post back after


----------



## tvuong

How is the man with iron fists 2? Hope it as good as the first.


----------



## wyattroa

interstellar can't make everyone happy. Either their was clipping so it was bad to some, or it could have been neutered like crazy and people still would be complaining..


----------



## Toe

tvuong said:


> How is the man with iron fists 2? Hope it as good as the first.


There's a part two?


----------



## DrMichael

Just got back from Furious 7....this movie shows some promising bass! Overall I enjoyed the movie and will be a day 1 purchase. Hope it doesn't dissapoint in the bass department.


----------



## audiofan1

@ Beastaudio

I copied your post from the 7702 thread on the higher voltage on the sub outputs and found the same on the 8802 using a good old RS spl meter anymore on this seemingly fantastic bass boost?



beastaudio said:


> Ok, so I know, two posts in a row, but I wanted this one to be separate for good reason. Here is the sweep I ran, keeping the mic in the exact same place, changing nothing in the room other than switching out the 8801 for the 7702. I mapped all settings directly over from one to the other. It appears there must be more voltage coming out of the sub outs on the 7702 than the 8801, for obvious reasons once you see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is with absolutely no EQ anywhere, just native response. I normally have an LT to bring the bottom end up a shade more and smooth a little at the crossover region.


And by the way thanks for this as i thought I was nuts at first by wondring if i should turn my sub down after calibration


----------



## wth718

tvuong said:


> How is the man with iron fists 2? Hope it as good as the first.





Toe said:


> There's a part two?


Not as over the top as the first, but is cleaner and a much better sound design, imo. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## popalock

tvuong said:


> How is the man with iron fists 2? Hope it as good as the first.


Whhhaaa? 2???


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ Yes indeed, saw the preview tonight before A Walk Among the Tombstones! which by the way had a killer soundtrack


----------



## Peterpack

The bass in Interstellar just blew me away, literally !

You could feel the ships thrusts and manoveurs !

and that was only at -18 db !


----------



## AJ72

I didn't get Interstellar at all and bass wasn't to my liking. I think a brain surgeon would have a hard time dissecting it.


----------



## Mongo171

I watched Interstellar on my OPPO 105 and could definitely see where the clipping comes from. I didn't take any measurements, but the scenes are quite apparent.


----------



## Toe

Interstellar put me to sleep last night, awesome movie!   I'm glad I rented as this one I found dull for whatever reason. I am going to give it one more shot before it goes back to NF. 

It framed fine to scope from what I watched, but I missed some as mentioned above. 

Bass was certainly strong and powerful and at the same time felt very one dimensional and unsatisfying for some reason, not sure why. Nothing demo worthy in light of other great demo caliber stuff on blu. Some fun moments don't get me wrong, but nothing that is going to make me buy this otherwise snoozfest of a film (maybe I will feel differently second watch).

Audio otherwise was fine for me and I had no dialog issues, but again nothing to get real excited about. The mix does feel a bit out of balance though with music and effects, so I can understand the complaints even though it didnt bother me much.

Whatever clipping is there, it is nowhere near as distracting and obvious as something like Godzilla! I had no issues in this area.

My advice, rent first! I'm a big sci-fi fan, but at least on my initial watch, this one did very little for me.


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

Toe said:


> Interstellar put me to sleep last night, awesome movie!   I'm glad I rented as this one I found dull for whatever reason. I am going to give it one more shot before it goes back to NF.
> 
> It framed fine to scope from what I watched, but I missed some as mentioned above.
> 
> Bass was certainly strong and powerful and at the same time felt very one dimensional and unsatisfying for some reason, not sure why. Nothing demo worthy in light of other great demo caliber stuff on blu. Some fun moments don't get me wrong, but nothing that is going to make me buy this otherwise snoozfest of a film (maybe I will feel differently second watch).
> 
> Audio otherwise was fine for me and I had no dialog issues, but again nothing to get real excited about. The mix does feel a bit out of balance though with music and effects, so I can understand the complaints even though it didnt bother me much.
> 
> Whatever clipping is there, it is nowhere near as distracting and obvious as something like Godzilla! I had no issues in this area.
> 
> My advice, rent first! I'm a big sci-fi fan, but at least on my initial watch, this one did very little for me.


That's too bad you didn't like it more. It's definitely one of my favorite films of all time, and seems to get better with every viewing. Almost every Nolan film does that for me, though.


----------



## Hopinater

Okay all this talk about Interstellar has me scratching my head. Some love it, some hate it, some just find it so so. I got this on a blind buy so I'm really curious to see what I'm going to think about it (I hope I end up in the "love it" category). I'll find out tonight.


----------



## Toe

muffinmcfluffin said:


> That's too bad you didn't like it more. It's definitely one of my favorite films of all time, and seems to get better with every viewing. Almost every Nolan film does that for me, though.


 
It's all good as movies are SO subjective for so many reasons. I like most Nolan films, but some like Inception and Interstellar just did very little for me. I am going to give Interstellar another shot though before it goes back to see if my feelings change which they could.


----------



## audiofan1

Hopinater said:


> Okay all this talk about Interstellar has me scratching my head. Some love it, some hate it, some just find it so so. I got this on a blind buy so I'm really curious to see what I'm going to think about it (I hope I end up in the "love it" category). I'll find out tonight.


Yeah ! I've noticed this as well but did a blind buy anyway and it came in today, whelp! down the hatch 



Toe said:


> It's all good as movies are SO subjective for so many reasons. I like most Nolan films, but some like Inception and Interstellar just did very little for me. I am going to give Interstellar another shot though before it goes back to see if my feelings change which they could.


I loved Inception and have a love of sci fi as well and I'm looking forward to seeing if its indeed a sleeper and if the soundtrack has any merit as an overall mix, instead of from what some are saying as just placed sounds and mono toned bass with little or no variation.


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

Hopinater said:


> Okay all this talk about Interstellar has me scratching my head. Some love it, some hate it, some just find it so so. I got this on a blind buy so I'm really curious to see what I'm going to think about it (I hope I end up in the "love it" category). I'll find out tonight.


Every Nolan movie has had me leave in a "ho-hum" state, even though he's my favorite director/writer (and has been since The Prestige). I linger with it for a while, listen to others' perceptions of it, re-watch it, see the trailers again, listen to interviews and commentaries, re-watch it again... and they turn out to be stellar!

This film is no exception for me. First time I saw it I was not over the moon by it by any means, but since then I have just been enthralled in everything it has captured, and I can't quite explain why either.


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Yeah ! I've noticed this as well but did a blind buy anyway and it came in today, whelp! down the hatch
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Inception and have a love of sci fi as well and I'm looking forward to seeing if its indeed a sleeper and if the soundtrack has any merit as an overall mix, instead of from what some are saying as just placed sounds and mono toned bass with little or no variation.


 

Curious to hear what you think, but the overall mix is definitely unbalanced. I certainly wouldn't call it great audio, but you'll find it entertaining I am sure and there is a lot of strong bass (but it's not a bass fest). It sure as hell wont be giving something like Oblivion a run for it's money audio wise (or video consistency) is what I am trying to say!


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Curious to hear what you think, but the overall mix is definitely unbalanced. I certainly wouldn't call it great audio, but you'll find it entertaining I am sure and there is a lot of strong bass (but it's not a bass fest). It sure as hell wont be giving something like Oblivion a run for it's money audio wise (or video consistency) is what I am trying to say!


Hopefully tonight but this has me wanting to see EGK the more, as reports of the full Monte are reported


----------



## Hopinater

audiofan1 said:


> Yeah ! I've noticed this as well but did a blind buy anyway and it came in today, whelp! down the hatch
> 
> I loved Inception and have a love of sci fi as well and I'm looking forward to seeing if its indeed a sleeper and if the soundtrack has any merit as an overall mix, instead of from what some are saying as just placed sounds and mono toned bass with little or no variation.


I really like Inception as well and I've recently come to the conclusion that Sci-Fi is my favorite genre of movie so I think I'll most likely enjoy Interstellar but only time will tell. Like you said…Down the hatch!


----------



## Hopinater

muffinmcfluffin said:


> Every Nolan movie has had me leave in a "ho-hum" state, even though he's my favorite director/writer (and has been since The Prestige). I linger with it for a while, listen to others' perceptions of it, re-watch it, see the trailers again, listen to interviews and commentaries, re-watch it again... and they turn out to be stellar!
> 
> This film is no exception for me. First time I saw it I was not over the moon by it by any means, but since then I have just been enthralled in everything it has captured, and I can't quite explain why either.


You know, now that you mention it that's what happened to me with Inception. First time I watched it I thought it was just "Okay". The second time I watched it I really really enjoyed it.


----------



## dlbeck

Hopinater said:


> You know, now that you mention it that's what happened to me with Inception. First time I watched it I thought it was just "Okay". The second time I watched it I really really enjoyed it.


I agree...it's definitely one of those movies you like better the more you watch it.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

dlbeck said:


> I agree...it's definitely one of those movies you like better the more you watch it.


I was blown away by inception after first viewing


----------



## Torqdog

Movies like Inception and I presume Interstellar (which is currently in the que) require multiple viewings to make sense of the story. At least for folks like me who suffer from both ADD and CRS.


----------



## Ray77085

*Interstellar*, is certainly going to be given a spin later today. Yes, the blind buy is done and hopefully the bass is on point as I plan on cranking volume up on this one.
I was hoping for the over all movie to be on point with one of the best films I ever scene to date and that's *Oblivion* !! 
Has anybody checked out the new release of *Gravity *with the *ATMOS* track ? Not a big fan of the film and not a hater either, but would be willing to re-spin it, just to check out the track. I really do like the* Atmos* tracks, even though I don't have that set up.


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

Hopinater said:


> You know, now that you mention it that's what happened to me with Inception. First time I watched it I thought it was just "Okay". The second time I watched it I really really enjoyed it.


Well the first time always has a fantastic immersion factor, but I don't think I can enjoy it until I can totally grasp what it is I just watched. That's what thinking about it and repeat viewings do for me.



Toe said:


> Curious to hear what you think, but the overall mix is definitely unbalanced. I certainly wouldn't call it great audio, but you'll find it entertaining I am sure and there is a lot of strong bass (but it's not a bass fest). It sure as hell wont be giving something like Oblivion a run for it's money audio wise (or video consistency) is what I am trying to say!


For as many times as people mention "director's intent" with regard to the VAR, I'm going to have to say the same about the audio. How it sounds on BD is exactly how it sounded in theater (if not better), and I know that Nolan wanted the film mixed exactly as it was in theater. The drowned out dialogue is intentional, and it still is audible.


----------



## Mongo171

I had no problems with the dialogue. The louder scenes produced, to me, monotone sounds. I have a tin ear, but, according to the graphs, it didn't sound clipped to me. Of course, I'm not a pro at picking up clipping or distortion. 

Still scratching my head over the ending. Took me about five watchings of The Matrix to wrap my coconut around that one.


----------



## AJ72

Torqdog said:


> Movies like Inception and I presume Interstellar (which is currently in the que) require multiple viewings to make sense of the story. At least for folks like me who suffer from both ADD and CRS.





Spoiler



Interstellar is like a David Lynch movie. No matter how many times you watch it doesn't make any sense. So ridiculous it was laughable


----------



## Toe

muffinmcfluffin said:


> Well the first time always has a fantastic immersion factor, but I don't think I can enjoy it until I can totally grasp what it is I just watched. That's what thinking about it and repeat viewings do for me.
> 
> 
> 
> For as many times as people mention "director's intent" with regard to the VAR, I'm going to have to say the same about the audio. How it sounds on BD is exactly how it sounded in theater (if not better), and I know that Nolan wanted the film mixed exactly as it was in theater. The drowned out dialogue is intentional, and it still is audible.


Directors intent or not, it still is just a very average mix IMO. I personally had no issues with dialog in particular.


----------



## mnc

Just watched Interstellar, I loved it! I also love all of Nolan's films. Can't wait to watch it again without a bunch of people over.


----------



## Hopinater

I just finished Interstellar as well and I really liked it a lot. I thought it was a great movie and well worth owning. Good strong bass in many places but certainly not throughout the entire movie. I also liked the supporting music a lot as well (when it was there). It's not Oblivion as far as audio is concerned but it was good IMO. Personally I had very little trouble following it. However, at times I had a little trouble with dialogue but not bad and not often. There was never any clipping that I could hear. 



Spoiler



It did get a bit abstract at a certain points (especially towards the end) but it worked well enough. The organ music really filled my room and really enhanced the movie. And the visuals of space were fantastic in certain scenes, especially Saturn.


----------



## Ray77085

Well,
Back to the drawing board on *Interstellar* as I was not impressed with it. Very boring in the begining and way too long of a movie. Yes a few good bass moments, far and few, nothing with authority, as in really deep low extension. IMO it's not even close to the heavy hitters !!
There are some scenes that have dialogue issues as the wife and I said "WHAT" did they say !!
If on the fence about a blind buy, I would suggest rental first. I will give it another spin later,but no time soon.


----------



## Ray77085

Toe said:


> Interstellar put me to sleep last night, awesome movie!   I'm glad I rented as this one I found dull for whatever reason. I am going to give it one more shot before it goes back to NF.
> 
> It framed fine to scope from what I watched, but I missed some as mentioned above.
> 
> Bass was certainly strong and powerful and at the same time felt very one dimensional and unsatisfying for some reason, not sure why. Nothing demo worthy in light of other great demo caliber stuff on blu. Some fun moments don't get me wrong, but nothing that is going to make me buy this otherwise snoozfest of a film (maybe I will feel differently second watch).
> 
> Audio otherwise was fine for me and I had no dialog issues, but again nothing to get real excited about. The mix does feel a bit out of balance though with music and effects, so I can understand the complaints even though it didnt bother me much.
> 
> Whatever clipping is there, it is nowhere near as distracting and obvious as something like Godzilla! I had no issues in this area.
> 
> My advice, rent first! I'm a big sci-fi fan, but at least on my initial watch, this one did very little for me.


I'm with you on this post, as I feel the same way. The difference is I did a blind buy, which I do now regret !!
Oh well such is life. I will re-spin it later to see if I have a change of heart, but as of now I'm in no hurry.


----------



## ChromeJob

rhed said:


> Same here carp. Dialogue for me wasn't muddy at all. i read around about the dialog being muddy.Could it be cause each individual perceive sound differently? Or the speakers? Or the system setup? But yea, the bass in this movie was friggin intense. Another demo material for me now. Lol


https://youtu.be/lZMzf-SDWP8?list=PL86F4D497FD3CACCE

"Score by Hans Zimmer who fell asleep on his organ keyboard"


----------



## cchunter

IMO Interstellar was simply awesome. Storyline and audio/video. When my wife stays awake for a three hour movie and compliments the audio I know its good. I really liked it.


----------



## Peterpack

I didn't think this was an Interstellar REVIEW thread!

purely discussion about the bass in this and other movies

Love or hate the movie, should only be talking about da bass


----------



## lefthandluke

Peterpack said:


> I didn't think this was an Interstellar REVIEW thread!
> 
> purely discussion about the bass in this and other movies
> 
> Love or hate the movie, should only be talking about da bass



well, true that BASS is what brings us here in the first place...

but i dont have a problem with those giving a short critique of the movie as a whole...in fact, i find the different takes on the same film kinda interesting...


----------



## Ray77085

lefthandluke said:


> well, true that BASS is what brings us here in the first place...
> 
> but i dont have a problem with those giving a short critique of the movie as a whole...in fact, i find the different takes on the same film kinda interesting...


I agree with your post. If bass was the only subject, then there would not be very much posting about movies in this thread. Yes some post do get totally off (BASS) , but it is what it is and it will eventually correct itself. The MOD's are the only folks who can control what is being posted. I too find it interesting on thoughts of others, with their take on movies and bass, being that everybody has different room set ups and equipment. 
A simple way to put it is, if one doesn't like the post then skip it !!


----------



## lefthandluke

Torqdog said:


> Movies like Inception and I presume Interstellar (which is currently in the que) require multiple viewings to make sense of the story. At least for folks like me who suffer from both ADD and CRS.



add "memento" to that list for me...


----------



## Toe

cchunter said:


> IMO Interstellar was simply awesome. Storyline and audio/video. When my wife stays awake for a three hour movie and compliments the audio I know its good. I really liked it.


Glad you guys enjoyed it more than me! I was fighting to stay awake!  I thought the pacing was very disjointed and clunky which gave me a who cares attitude pretty quick into the film. Its all subjective though.


----------



## Ray77085

Toe said:


> Glad you guys enjoyed it more than me! I was fighting to stay awake!  I thought the pacing was very disjointed and clunky which gave me a who cares attitude pretty quick into the film. Its all subjective though.


Yep,
I was really pumped up about watching the movie only to be disappointed. I even took a nap prior to make sure I would not fall asleep on it, regardless of the outcome.
Movies really are subjective as some folks did not like Oblivion, imagine that !! 
I guess I'm done for now harping on the movie and if others like it then it's all good no harm,no foul.


----------



## digler84

just spun interstellar myself. there were several moments of constant low rumble, and when he was flying into you know where it was some pretty intense bass. i guess with some of the previous reviews i was expecting a constant onslaught of bass the whole movie...there wasn't, but at the same time i feel like the heavy bass moments were appropriate for what was on screen. i did find some new rattles in my room that i hadn't heard before. as far as the movie...it was just meh to me. it's a mind bender for sure, but seemed to have a few holes in the story. not sure i would watch the movie again so glad i rented.


----------



## rhed

ChromeJob said:


> https://youtu.be/lZMzf-SDWP8?list=PL86F4D497FD3CACCE
> 
> "Score by Hans Zimmer who fell asleep on his organ keyboard"


Funny.. But I didn't like the movie at all.. BUT.. I like the bass in it. And that's why like I said its DEMO material for me. And the not hearing the dialog thing? I did not have a problem with that at all. Hmm must be my speakers and tailored DSP in my setup..


----------



## Hopinater

LOL. I think Interstellar may be the most polarizing movie I've ever seen discussed in this thread. I wonder what it is about it that makes it so. At any rate, it does have some good bass in it.


----------



## derrickdj1

I like Interstellar. The beginning was a little slow but, it developed the story line. The bass was decent also. Some of the action sequences were long had gave the bass shakers a good workout.


----------



## ambesolman

AJ72 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Interstellar is like a David Lynch movie. No matter how many times you watch it doesn't make any sense. So ridiculous it was laughable



I've watched Lost Highway several times and I always have the same reaction at the end...wtf?


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## mnc

Hopinater said:


> I just finished Interstellar as well and I really liked it a lot. I thought it was a great movie and well worth owning. Good strong bass in many places but certainly not throughout the entire movie. I also liked the supporting music a lot as well (when it was there). It's not Oblivion as far as audio is concerned but it was good IMO. Personally I had very little trouble following it. However, at times I had a little trouble with dialogue but not bad and not often. There was never any clipping that I could hear.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It did get a bit abstract at a certain points (especially towards the end) but it worked well enough. The organ music really filled my room and really enhanced the movie. And the visuals of space were fantastic in certain scenes, especially Saturn.


I couldn't agree with you more Hop!


----------



## mnc

mnc said:


> Quick question about Inception. In the first chapter when he falls back into the bathtub, I hear a higher bass pitch along with the deep bass sweep. Is that normal or am I hearing some type of resonance or something? I never noticed it before my V1500.


OK I thought I would re-visit this. With the XS30se, it sounds completely different. Deep and powerful with just a tiny high pitched sound when he hits the water in the tub. On the v1500 it was like the whole cabinet was resonating with bass adding it's own LOUD high pitched sound.


----------



## dlbeck

Add me to the list....just finished Interstellar and I certainly enjoyed the audio track. The jury is still out on the plot and agree with others that I probably should watch it again.

Anyway, I wrote down some time stamps of the better audio segments for those of you that like to create demo clips (like me):

Dirt Storm - 18:13-19:40
First Flight - 41:40-44:00
Speech (music) - 49:26-50:18
Black Hole Entry - 58:50-1:01:25
Planet Landing - 1:06:13-1:08:23
First Wave - 1:10:00-1:13:05
Wave Escape - 1:16:20-1:17:25
Ending Musical Sequence - 1:56:35-2:00:32
Final Docking - 2:06:42-2:11:37
Black Hole Re-entry - 2:14:09-2:20:10

Of course, the stop/starts are highly subjective but gives you a good starting point if you're interested.


----------



## d_c

I need some newish content to demo my new HS24 subs with some good 5-20hz material that is not on the common AVS demo disks running around. I like the wave scene in Interstellar, EOT opening scene, Pulse... Any ideas of 5 other really good ones I can have fun with?


----------



## Mrkazador

War of the worlds
The Incredible Hulk
How to train your dragon
Olympus has fallen


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

dlbeck said:


> Add me to the list....just finished Interstellar and I certainly enjoyed the audio track. The jury is still out on the plot and agree with others that I probably should watch it again.
> 
> Anyway, I wrote down some time stamps of the better audio segments for those of you that like to create demo clips (like me):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dirt Storm - 18:13-19:40
> First Flight - 41:40-44:00
> Speech (music) - 49:26-50:18
> Black Hole Entry - 58:50-1:01:25
> Planet Landing - 1:06:13-1:08:23
> First Wave - 1:10:00-1:13:05
> Wave Escape - 1:16:20-1:17:25
> Ending Musical Sequence - 1:56:35-2:00:32
> Final Docking - 2:06:42-2:11:37
> Black Hole Re-entry - 2:14:09-2:20:10
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the stop/starts are highly subjective but gives you a good starting point if you're interested.


58:50-1:01:25 should be titled "Wormhole Entry".


----------



## Torqdog

Just finished watching Exodus. Bass for most of the movie was lackluster but there were a few parts here and there that woke up the sub. We enjoyed the movie for the most part. The Egypt scenes were very nicely done and did a good job recreating the grandeur of that era.


----------



## discone

I got to watch Crank 2 this weekend and now know why I have not bothered to watch it since the first time around. Yes the bass was nice and seamed better then the first one. The movie it self stunk IMO where the first one was new and had it's good scenes the second could not bring back the same feeling and seamed to out there. Well I can mark them off as seen and heard now. 

Wow a lot of talk about Interstellar. I hope to see it soon as it still has a wait on it in my queue.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Torqdog said:


> Just finished watching Exodus. Bass for most of the movie was lackluster but there were a few parts here and there that woke up the sub. We enjoyed the movie for the most part. The Egypt scenes were very nicely done and did a good job recreating the grandeur of that era.


Can I guess you have a ported sub?

This is actually a great dee low bass (20 to accompany it. 

Loved it

On another note finally watched mockingjay part 1 in ATMOS. While not deep was very very clean and wel done. Great movie too


----------



## AJ72

Brian Fineberg said:


> Can I guess you have a ported sub?
> 
> This is actually a great dee low bass (20 to accompany it.
> 
> Loved it
> 
> On another note finally watched mockingjay part 1 in ATMOS. While not deep was very very clean and wel done. Great movie too



Not wanting to get on my high horse here Brian but the bass in this movie was still excellent with ported subs. I'm good down to 17Hz and I'm sure I probably missed something in the film but still loved the bass in it. It is more quality than quantity though which may leave some people wanting.....



Spoiler



[I thought the movie was average at best]


----------



## Brian Fineberg

AJ72 said:


> Not wanting to get on my high horse here Brian but the bass in this movie was still excellent with ported subs. I'm good down to 17Hz and I'm sure I probably missed something in the film but still loved the bass in it. It is more quality than quantity though which may leave some people wanting.....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [I thought the movie was average at best]


no worries...I get it...just saying...below 20HZ is the sweetspot for this move...and ported subs even to 17hz wont experience the true bass this film has to offer.. thats all

graphs back that up too so im not talking out my arse..

in fact there are a few scenes where its 10hz only with nothing over 20hz...so ported peeps will not even feel a thing


----------



## AJ72

d_c said:


> I need some newish content to demo my new HS24 subs with some good 5-20hz material that is not on the common AVS demo disks running around. I like the wave scene in Interstellar, EOT opening scene, Pulse... Any ideas of 5 other really good ones I can have fun with?



Hellboy 2 (14.30sec I think) just before the door gets blown off its hinges and tumbles past Abe and Manning. 12Hz-22Hz strong content.

WWZ Grenade scene (second grenade) about the 1hr mark best sweep in the business down to approx 10Hz.

Lone Survivor chopper scene has some very low content would be about Chapter three.

The Incedible Hulk Sonic Cannon Scene and Abomination fight.

Oblivion rope break. When he's in the old library very good sweep and goes low.

Hs24's? Sounds like fun. Didn't you have Gjallarhorns?


----------



## d_c

Mrkazador said:


> War of the worlds
> The Incredible Hulk
> How to train your dragon
> Olympus has fallen


Thanks! I'll use the OHF monument scene





AJ72 said:


> Hellboy 2 (14.30sec I think) just before the door gets blown off its hinges and tumbles past Abe and Manning. 12Hz-22Hz strong content.
> 
> WWZ Grenade scene (second grenade) about the 1hr mark best sweep in the business down to approx 10Hz.
> 
> Lone Survivor chopper scene has some very low content would be about Chapter three.
> 
> The Incedible Hulk Sonic Cannon Scene and Abomination fight.
> 
> Oblivion rope break. When he's in the old library very good sweep and goes low.
> 
> Hs24's? Sounds like fun. Didn't you have Gjallarhorns?



I do - both. I have a steep hpf on the Gjallarhorns at 13hz so I've never paid attention to the content below it until now. We are having a GTG this month in KC and I want make sure to exercise the 24 for the boys. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Torqdog

Brian Fineberg said:


> Can I guess you have a ported sub?
> 
> This is actually a great dee low bass (20 to accompany it.
> 
> Loved it
> 
> On another note finally watched mockingjay part 1 in ATMOS. While not deep was very very clean and wel done. Great movie too


Good guess. It's a Rythmic FV15HP and it measures pretty flat down to 16 hz in my room full of compromises.


----------



## Reefdvr27

d_c said:


> I need some newish content to demo my new HS24 subs with some good 5-20hz material that is not on the common AVS demo disks running around. I like the wave scene in Interstellar, EOT opening scene, Pulse... Any ideas of 5 other really good ones I can have fun with?


Allot of ULF in Elysium. Not sure of the time stamps though. I loved that movie.


I was looking ahead for upcoming (Movies with Bass) and I don't see anything in sight? This may be the biggest drought we have had yet! I searched out to June and nothing. Anything I missed that might be a contender? I am sure there might be a surprise somewhere in there.


----------



## Hopinater

Reefdvr27 said:


> Allot of ULF in Elysium. Not sure of the time stamps though. I loved that movie.


Yep.. I agree and that movie seems to get forgotten a lot for some reason.


----------



## ambesolman

AJ72 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [I thought the movie was average at best]



Why'd this get put in spoiler tags?


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## JT78681

Watched Interstellar last night finally. At times I swear my mother in law was gripping the couch because the whole room was shaking violently.


----------



## Homebrew101

we watched Interstellar last night too, the Mrs. had me turn it down from -10 to -17 unfortunately  but we both really thought the movie was a great story and enjoyed it quite a bit even if not too loud - no problems with understanding the dialogue either


----------



## JT78681

^^^ I had trouble understanding the dialogue at times and I have my center channel boosted 3+ db's.


----------



## fredxr2d2

I didn't have any trouble with the dialogue in Interstellar in either the theater or at home last week.


----------



## audiofan1

Interstellar was great and a worthy blind buy, no clipping, no dialog issues , just a flat out room pounder


----------



## Hopinater

There were just a few places where I had trouble with the dialogue but in those rare instances the issue was the ambient music or some other audio effect was loud enough that it was over shadowing the center channel dialogue a little. It most likely has to do with my set up and the levels of the surround speakers and possibly the way their reflections are bouncing all over the room more than anything else. 

Since this is the bass thread let me add in that the movie has solid chest pounding bass in many places and is well worth experiencing. There were some scenes where I could really feel the bass in my chest just pounding away. I know that's mid-bass slam but it's still bass. What I also really liked about it was that some scenes were a continual ruuuuuuummble for extended periods of time. 



Spoiler



Especially when he entered the black hole leading up to him ejecting from the spaceship.


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ Yep! i think it should be noted on the dialog that it was meant to be over shadowed at moments to what was occurring in a given scene, I mean come on! has anyone ever been around something loud and had to say HUH! had it occurred during intentional quite scenes then I could understand an issue. Back to the bass it was just brutal but can see what Nolan was going for and appreciated the mix!


----------



## AJ72

I found quiet scenes difficult to hear. The wife did too and she never notices anything about audio except if it's too loud. First time she's ever complained about it being too quiet.


----------



## AJ72

ambesolman said:


> Why'd this get put in spoiler tags?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


I like it when as little as possible is given away about an upcoming movie I'm about too watch even if it's a subjective view . No harm in a spoiler surely.


----------



## Kini62

Watched Interstellar this past Friday. Really liked the movie/story. Didn't understand a lot at the end, I guess this was a lot of the fiction of this science fiction story. 

I thought the overall sound track was good, not great. Not Oblivion or EOT. 

There was a good amount of bass, but nothing stood out in particular. 

I too found dialogue hard to hear during some scenes. The bass was too loud or it was what the director intended since it was only during certain scenes that were very loud overall. 

I'll probably pick this up when it hits the


----------



## lefthandluke

JT78681 said:


> ^^^ I had trouble understanding the dialogue at times and I have my center channel boosted 3+ db's.





AJ72 said:


> I found quiet scenes difficult to hear. The wife did too and she never notices anything about audio except if it's too loud. First time she's ever complained about it being too quiet.




i'm with you guys...was tuff to hear at times

granted, i sat in the second row (riser with buttkicker) and my hearing aint what it used to be...but i think that damn half whisper that MM speaks in these days contributes to the issue...and my MV was at -10.

that said, i thought the bass was outstanding...not necessarily the deepest, but well done nonetheless!

oh yeah, almost forgot...i gotta admit my eyelids drooped a bit in the beginning, but glad i hung with it as things definitely
picked up as the movie played out.

nice job overall...


----------



## mnc

Kini62 said:


> Watched Interstellar this past Friday. Really liked the movie/story. Didn't understand a lot at the end, I guess this was a lot of the fiction of this science fiction story.
> 
> I thought the overall sound track was good, not great. Not Oblivion or EOT.
> 
> There was a good amount of bass, but nothing stood out in particular.
> 
> I too found dialogue hard to hear during some scenes. The bass was too loud or it was what the director intended since it was only during certain scenes that were very loud overall.
> 
> I'll probably pick this up when it hits the


----------



## NorthSky

I don't usually post in this thread, but 'Interstellar' made me to.


----------



## dlbeck

Interesting article...

http://www.homecinemaguru.com/improving-home-theater-dialog-intelligibility/


----------



## Sebastian1029

There were times when I was watching Interstellar and the bass output was a little scary. It gave my gjallarhorn subwoofer a work out. I was worried about my house!


----------



## Samps

My dog did not like Interstellar! The house shaking and pictures wobbling around scared her. I think she thought it was a thunderstorm. 

One of my favorites for all around bass and surround effects. Some movies have bass for no reason but this had bass where bass should have been. The extremely quiet scenes were cool too. That little sound effect when the ships detached from the bigger ship were cool too. 


Also saw the new fast and furious in the theater. That was the first time in my life I thought the theater was too loud and had too much bass. It was bass saturation. Very little down time from bass for your ears to recover. I love the bass, but not constantly for 2 hours. My son was holding his ears for half the movie because it was so loud. Might have been a hot setup by some bass head employee. I felt old leaving the theater. It was like leaving a rave or rock concert with that heavy pressure feeling in your head like you are under water. I'll turn in my bass card at the next meeting.....


----------



## WayneJoy

Furious 7 in my IMAX was nowhere near being objectionable.


----------



## djoberg

I watched _Interstellar_ the other night and was very impressed with bass/LFE! I have a dedicated Home Theater room in the basement on one end of our 70' long rambler home and my wife felt constrained to escape to the other end of the house on the main level. I had the volume at -10 the whole time. 

I'm in the camp where dialogue was hard to hear at times, especially when Matthew McConaughey was speaking (of course he's usually hard to hear, even in his commercials ).

Can I say something about the PQ? The IMAX footage was absolutely, positively incredible....REFERENCE QUALITY in every scene!!


----------



## audiofan1

Wow! just finished *Exodus gods & Kings* this was a fine example of how well infrasonics (beautiful comes to mind) lend themselves to a movie, as they spread throughout in a generous manner. Take note guys ,this is a pristine soundtrack and has some very well done bass.


----------



## atad

dlbeck said:


> Interesting article...
> 
> http://www.homecinemaguru.com/improving-home-theater-dialog-intelligibility/


Interstellar's the only film I've had a problem trying to make out what some people were saying, alot of the time they mumbled especially during scenes with with loud effects or music, it was fine when they spoke normally.


Also just watched a bit of Hot Tub Time Machine 2, when someone fires a shotgun during the party, it was a really nice bass scene.


----------



## Elihawk

I watched Elysium from Direct TV and was not very impressed, but I assume there was lots of compression. Intrastellar is on my list for tonight, time permitting!


----------



## coolcat4843

djoberg said:


> I watched _Interstellar_ the other night and was very impressed with bass/LFE! I have a dedicated Home Theater room in the basement on one end of our 70' long rambler home and my wife felt constrained to escape to the other end of the house on the main level. I had the volume at -10 the whole time.


 
http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/400-interstellar-discussion-poll/


----------



## Elihawk

Interstellar- yes, lots of good bass for sure, kind of a strange movie that never really made me want to rewatch, however. 
Agree on the dialogue issues, even a couple very quiet scenes, really hard to hear, even after boasting the center a couple dbs.
While the ending was unusual and had an couple interesting twists, IMHO, not the overall interesting movie like Live, Die Repeat, IMHO..or Oblivion! But I agree, the LFE in this movie was very impressive!


----------



## galonzo

*opportunity to test*



atad said:


> dlbeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting article...
> http://www.homecinemaguru.com/improving-home-theater-dialog-intelligibility/
> 
> 
> 
> Interstellar's the only film I've had a problem trying to make out what some people were saying, alot of the time they mumbled especially during scenes with with loud effects or music, it was fine when they spoke normally.
Click to expand...




Elihawk said:


> ...Agree on the dialogue issues, even a couple very quiet scenes, really hard to hear, even after boasting the center a couple dbs...


I was discussing upgrading my center over on the Klipsch thread last week, when @Alan P provided this in-depth article (complete with graphs, animations, and references). 

I ended up deciding to go with their latest monitors that will match my LRs (of course, I'll only use one); so I'll try my poorly-designed center on Interstellar first (and note any hard to hear dialogue), then re-listen with the new center. I'll be sure to post my findings here


----------



## Elihawk

It is very rare that I have trouble hearing dialogue and this is one of the few movies where it is a common throughout the movie. I am pretty comfortable saying this is a mix issue and not so much a center channel issue!


----------



## Alan P

galonzo said:


> I was discussing upgrading my center over on the Klipsch thread last week, when @Alan P provided this in-depth article (complete with graphs, animations, and references).
> 
> I ended up deciding to go with their latest monitors that will match my LRs (of course, I'll only use one); so I'll try my poorly-designed center on Interstellar first (and note any hard to hear dialogue), then re-listen with the new center. I'll be sure to post my findings here



And after all my advice on how horizontal centers are bad....I'm still using a MMTMM designed horizontal center (RC64ii). 

And, just for the record, I had zero dialogue issues with Interstellar.


----------



## Elihawk

Almost every movie, you have dialogue that is unusually quiet or the talking is over a sound affect...but for most movies, those are a couple lines/per movie. At least 8-10 times during Interstellar, I had trouble hearing lines and in a couple cases, there was NO background noise. I assume the directors had a reason for doing this.
During one scene where MM's character is talking to his young daughter, I replayed the scene with a +2 db bump for the center...and still couldn't heard it clearly. I made another +2 db bump and then it was fine for that scene, but I have to back it back down for other scenes in the movie!


----------



## Alan P

Hmmmm....my CC is not running hot at all, I listened at -10MV and a second viewing around -15MV (wife was sleeping  ) and had no issues at all.

Maybe this movie is going to end up being the litmus test to see if your system, and CC in particular, are set up properly or up to the task.


----------



## discone

Alan P said:


> Maybe this movie is going to end up being the litmus test to see if your system, and CC in particular, are set up properly or up to the task.


I've been testing my system in prep for this this film to make sure my CC ( Closed Captioning ) is set up properly so I can see all the words coming out his mouth.


----------



## Toe

Spun Interstellar again Sun and enjoyed the film and bass/audio more. Zero issues with dialog watching at -1. No complaints on the LFE as it was used in a very convincing manner in conjunction with the on screen action and was very well done overall. Also noticed no audible clipping. Great track!


----------



## Alan P

When you guys are talking about "audible clipping", what exactly should I be listening for??


----------



## Toe

Alan P said:


> When you guys are talking about "audible clipping", what exactly should I be listening for??


In Godzilla at least, it came across as a crunchy and distorted type sound which I heard none of in Interstellar.


----------



## GeorgeHolland

I watched Interstellar last night for the first time. I was going to wait until my two new LMS-R 15” subs were set up but one was defective and a return will take a couple weeks so I watched with the single LMS-Ultra 5400 18”.

Dialog sounded fine but I found myself not concentrating on the dialog at times and instead focusing on the bass effects. I have a sealed room with a single, heavy, solid core door and it made me realize I need to install some weather stripping or other treatment to eliminate the rattling as the bass moves the door in and out. The LMS Ultra is also very new and I hadn't noticed the room rattling to this exten before upgrading subs so now need to work on finding what is rattling and eliminating it.

I need to watch it again and just enjoy the movie.

It was scary loud at times and for extended periods of time. Twice I needed to turn the volume down because I was afraid I was going to damage something.

I’ll add that with a Cinemascope 2.35 Aspect Ratio screen, I am not a fan of the switching IMAX aspect ratio and would prefer a consistent widescreen presentation.


----------



## Alan P

Any particular scenes in Godzilla, timecode even?? I'd like to give it a listen to see if I can hear it.


----------



## Homebrew101

earlier I posted that we had no dialogue problems with Interstellar but I have to admit I always have my Marantz 8801 set to Medium on the Dialogue boost setting because my wife always had difficulty hearing dialogue. Having posted that, with that setting in mind we did not have a problem, I would remember because the Mrs. always asks for a rewind if she missed something.


----------



## audiofan1

Alan P said:


> When you guys are talking about "audible clipping", what exactly should I be listening for??





Toe said:


> In Godzilla at least, it came across as a crunchy and distorted type sound which I heard none of in Interstellar.


*Godzilla's* clipping can be heard in various channels and will be very noticeable  I listened for it in *Interstellar* but heard none but perhaps it was just the overall signal that borderline being what may be considered a hot mix and just lacks dynamic range.When compared to a reference track like say *Oblivion * which one may find the overall mix to be perceived as low but demonstrates how a track should progress down to reference volume of say 0 and when pushed into clipping it would be to system playback capabilities and not from an overcooked signal. having said that Godzilla is still a great track and besides the clipping in some scenes you should enjoy it


----------



## rhed

Talking about clipping.. I'm read around Bass Data that there's a problem with the Oppo players which is fault to the clipping. 
http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/400-interstellar-discussion-poll/
I wouldn't know though cause I don't have a Oppo.


----------



## mnc

Does the volume have to be set really high before clipping occurs ar does it happen at all volume levels?


----------



## Mongo171

mnc said:


> Does the volume have to be set really high before clipping occurs ar does it happen at all volume levels?


The way I understand it, it occurs when 1 of the speakers in a system is set to small. The bass below the xo point will be summed into the SW output. The more channels, the more summing of the signal, the more clipping you get. This is regardless of volume setting.


----------



## Toe

rhed said:


> Talking about clipping.. I'm read around Bass Data that there's a problem with the Oppo players which is fault to the clipping.
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/400-interstellar-discussion-poll/
> I wouldn't know though cause I don't have a Oppo.


Its important to note that this is only when using analog connections, not HDMI.


----------



## Mongo171

Toe said:


> Its important to note that this is only when using analog connections, not HDMI.


Correct. I use the analog outs.


----------



## fredxr2d2

Mongo171 said:


> Correct. I use the analog outs.


Sounds like it's time to get a pre/pro or AVR.


----------



## Mongo171

fredxr2d2 said:


> Sounds like it's time to get a pre/pro or AVR.


I'm REALLY trying to avoid that.


----------



## rhed

Toe said:


> Its important to note that this is only when using analog connections, not HDMI.


Still.. There's no excuse for bad analog outs on a $1000+ player.. Just sayin.. Well you know what? I take that back.. I had a Pio BDP-09 player. Good player but took forever to boot up.. Lol
http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/379-maxmercys-wcs-test-disc-beta-and-an-o-scope/


----------



## beastaudio

audiofan1 said:


> Alright ! got the two talked about movies and one will be here tomorrow *Interstellar* and *Exodus gods and Kings* Tuesday (Amazon 1 disc blu for $12) I've been down for awhile but back in business with a new pre/pro Marantz 8802 (which if you haven't heard about the new D&M implementation of Audyssey regarding bass, guess what no bump needed better main integration and up 5db at all frequencies and I'm not sure why: but its incredible)
> 
> I also replaced my oppo 105 with a Marantz Ud5007 which turned out to be a much better player than expected I have no Atmos running yet but DSU is still pretty cool , I've been waiting to run a playback at reference volume and these two bad boys should get it done!
> 
> Let the games begin


My sweep you linked to was a no audyssey sweep so that has nothing to do with the hotter bass. I am curious though where you got the info about audyssey's better mains integration though?


----------



## TheGiantPeach

Toe said:


> Cool and I am curious to hear your thoughts. I will watch Fri night as well masked to a straight 2.40. I find most these VA films frame well enough to a constant 2.40 (as GP mentions), but not all. Transf 4 3d VA for example when framed/masked to a constant 2.40 has many wonky framing moments that just don't look good.
> 
> Good to hear positive comments though about Interstellar when framed in a constant scope aspect and I am curious to judge it for myself Fri.


Thoughts: holy variable aspect ratio Batman. Where Tron and Batman only do it a few times, and keep it the same for the entire scene, Interstellar switched back and forth hundreds of times. It was terribly distracting on my auto-zoom projector. If I watched it again, I would cut the top and bottom off the imax scenes and watch the entire thing in 2.40:1.

That being said, what a crazy movie. I loved it in theaters and it's super impressive in my theater. I don't watch movies at reference (usually about -3), but I've never felt that my single full marty sub was lacking, until this movie. I'll probably build another.

Story was great, if you're into Nolan films, but of course it's not going to be for everybody. I had no issue with dialog at -3, running a phantom center.


----------



## Toe

rhed said:


> Still.. There's no excuse for bad analog outs on a $1000+ player.. Just sayin.. Well you know what? I take that back.. I had a Pio BDP-09 player. Good player but took forever to boot up.. Lol
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/379-maxmercys-wcs-test-disc-beta-and-an-o-scope/



Agreed! Just didn't want the HDMI Oppo guys to read that and think they were getting clipped audio.


----------



## rhed

Toe said:


> Agreed! Just didn't want the HDMI Oppo guys to read that and think they were getting clipped audio.


Oops! Never thought about the bro.. But they have the right to know?


----------



## Toe

TheGiantPeach said:


> Thoughts: holy variable aspect ratio Batman. Where Tron and Batman only do it a few times, and keep it the same for the entire scene, Interstellar switched back and forth hundreds of times. It was terribly distracting on my auto-zoom projector. If I watched it again, I would cut the top and bottom off the imax scenes and watch the entire thing in 2.40:1.
> 
> That being said, what a crazy movie. I loved it in theaters and it's super impressive in my theater. I don't watch movies at reference (usually about -3), but I've never felt that my single full marty sub was lacking, until this movie. I'll probably build another.
> 
> Story was great, if you're into Nolan films, but of course it's not going to be for everybody. I had no issue with dialog at -3, running a phantom center.


Definitely just run a straight center 2.40 crop next time as it frames well that way.


----------



## Toe

rhed said:


> Oops! Never thought about the bro.. But they have the right to know?


Yeah, no doubt. Disappointing that Oppo is brushing this off so far from the sounds of it


----------



## lefthandluke

Toe said:


> Spun Interstellar again Sun and enjoyed the film and bass/audio more. Zero issues with dialog watching at -1. No complaints on the LFE as it was used in a very convincing manner in conjunction with the on screen action and was very well done overall. Also noticed no audible clipping. Great track!



-1...criminy toe

yer a helluva man...


----------



## coolcat4843

Apparently, there's a lot of clipping in Interstellar. 

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/400-interstellar-discussion-poll/


----------



## Mongo171

Toe said:


> Agreed! Just didn't want the HDMI Oppo guys to read that and think they were getting clipped audio.


The pattern is usually 103 owners use HDMI, 105 owners use analog.


----------



## clarkkent06

coolcat4843 said:


> Apparently, there's a lot of clipping in Interstellar.
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/400-interstellar-discussion-poll/


Have you been reading this thread? The last two pages have been talking about this. Did you read the thread you linked? All the clipping was from the Oppo player. Two posts down or so he did it again with his Panasonic and the clipping was gone

"Yeah, this is another OPPO BDP-105 epic fail. The Panny passes muster and the oppo ****s the bed:"
http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/400-interstellar-discussion-poll/#entry6814


----------



## Toe

Mongo171 said:


> The pattern is usually 103 owners use HDMI, 105 owners use analog.


 
Good point. I forgot the xx5 (or x5) Oppo's always have the higher quality analog section (at least we thought it was higher quality!).


----------



## wth718

coolcat4843 said:


> Apparently, there's a lot of clipping in Interstellar.
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/400-interstellar-discussion-poll/


This. I'm kinda as to how so many are saying they hear no clipping or audibility problems. To be fair, I don't know if it clipping as much as hard-limiting, but in either case, you're dealing with squared waves. This is borne out by the measurements, and is clearly audible in the the dream with the ship crash at the beginning and especially when


Spoiler



MM's character's escape craft is falling into the black hole.


 It's clearly audible to me, anyway. This track is a lot of things, but clean is not one of them. All that said, I loved the movie and it does pound, so I'll watch again, without a doubt.


----------



## NorthSky

dlbeck said:


> Interesting article...
> 
> http://www.homecinemaguru.com/improving-home-theater-dialog-intelligibility/


Good link, thx!


----------



## NorthSky

rhed said:


> Talking about clipping.. I'm read around Bass Data that there's a problem with the Oppo players which is fault to the clipping.
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/400-interstellar-discussion-poll/
> I wouldn't know though cause I don't have a Oppo.


That is very interesting.


----------



## Toe

wth718 said:


> This. I'm kinda as to how so many are saying they hear no clipping or audibility problems. To be fair, I don't know if it clipping as much as hard-limiting, but in either case, you're dealing with squared waves. This is borne out by the measurements, and is clearly audible in the the dream with the ship crash at the beginning and especially when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> MM's character's escape craft is falling into the black hole.
> 
> 
> It's clearly audible to me, anyway. This track is a lot of things, but clean is not one of them. All that said, I loved the movie and it does pound, so I'll watch again, without a doubt.



Apparently I am ignorant and/or just not sensitive to hard limiting as I noticed no issues and thought both the bass and overall audio supported the film very well. Audio was certainly not Star Trek 2009 or Oblivion caliber, but still great IMO.


----------



## wth718

Toe said:


> Apparently I am ignorant and/or just not sensitive to hard limiting as I noticed no issues and thought both the bass and overall audio supported the film very well.


LOL. I'm sure you're not ignorant! Everyone hears stuff differently, which is clear from the range of opinions on this movie. I'm usually not sensitive to it, either--I didn't notice most of the clipping on Tron, either. Until it was pointed out and I listened for it on the second go-round.


----------



## NorthSky

Toe said:


> Yeah, no doubt. Disappointing that Oppo is brushing this off so far from the sounds of it


They told me that I needed to firmware update my player. ...That still don't resolve my big issue with the terrible sound I was experiencing from the multichannel analog out of my 103? ...Because it sounded so bad that I didn't bother to recheck. 

Now I will...recheck...and share my findings...just the way it is. 

♦ True, there is no excuse to have an inferior analog section in any Oppo BR players. ...Stay tuned. 

* And thank you to the members who posted this important info that came to my attention from reading your posts right here. I am now on it... 
And yes, I did report that issue a while back, and _Bob Pariseau_, one top-gun knowledgeable Oppo players member here, said that I needed to do a firmware update in my Oppo 103 player.
...That it was supposed to resolve the speaker's distances (delay) issue. ...But no mention of over-clipping bass.
But my issue was "very bad" sound, and I mean that. 

Like I said, I will report after rechecking it again.

______

Btw, *'Interstellar'* and *'Exodus: Gods and Kings'* ... they rock; audio wise...from the bitstream HDMI audio output of my Oppo 103.
But I'm an analog man, and I was very disappointed by the sound of all my hybrid multichannel SACDs and DVD Audios. 
I thought I had a defective player. This is extremely important to have a properly working multichannel analog section; for me and for many others.


----------



## NorthSky

Mongo171 said:


> The pattern is usually 103 owners use HDMI, 105 owners use analog.


I'm not part of that pattern. Two years ago when I first purchased my Oppo 103 I tested the multichannel analog connection first. 
It was awful! ....Then I tested the HDMI connection; much better (for Blu-ray movies).
But I'm big on multichannel Music ♫ and I always prefer the multichannel analog connection for strictly Music listening. ...Always have, with all my Universal DVD and Blu-ray players. And they all sound so much better from this connection than my Oppo 103. 

I've been into this hobby for over 45 years, and into multichannel music for a little less than that; and my set of ears is one human organ I trust. 

__________

♦ *Pompeii 3D* ... very very bad flick, but "power" bass. ...HDMI connection.


----------



## Toe

wth718 said:


> LOL. I'm sure you're not ignorant! Everyone hears stuff differently, which is clear from the range of opinions on this movie. I'm usually not sensitive to it, either--I didn't notice most of the clipping on Tron, either. Until it was pointed out and I listened for it on the second go-round.


 
I just meant that I don't know exactly what hard limiting sounds like which is probably why I did not hear it. No doubt if you or someone who knows what it sounds like pointed it out, I would hear it since it is clearly there looking at the db graphs as you mention.  When I saw that first post by Nube, I was expecting something as distracting as Godzilla clipping (which maybe it is that bad to those who know what to listen for with hard limiting), but with my ears/setup and not knowing what hard limiting sounds like exactly, I just didn't hear anything anywhere near as offensive as the many clipped moments in Godzilla which caught my ear first listen before I had even read anything on the clipping! 

Do you find the hard limiting in Interstellar as distracting and obvious as the clipping in Godzilla?


----------



## Toe

NorthSky said:


> They told me that I needed to firmware update my player. ...That still don't resolve my big issue with the terrible sound I was experiencing from the multichannel analog out of my 103? ...Because it sounded so bad that I didn't bother to recheck.
> 
> Now I will...recheck...and share my findings...just the way it is.
> 
> ♦ True, there is no excuse to have an inferior analog section in any Oppo BR players. ...Stay tuned.
> 
> * And thank you to the members who posted this important info that came to my attention from reading your posts right here. I am now on it...
> And yes, I did report that issue a while back, and _Bob Pariseau_, one top-gun knowledgeable Oppo players member here, said that I needed to do a firmware update in my Oppo 103 player.
> ...That it was supposed to resolve the speaker's distances (delay) issue. ...But no mention of over-clipping bass.
> But my issue was "very bad" sound, and I mean that.
> 
> Like I said, I will report after rechecking it again.
> 
> ______
> 
> Btw, *'Interstellar'* and *'Exodus: Gods and Kings'* ... they rock; audio wise...from the bitstream HDMI audio output of my Oppo 103.
> But I'm an analog man, and I was very disappointed by the sound of all my hybrid multichannel SACDs and DVD Audios.
> I thought I had a defective player. This is extremely important to have a properly working multichannel analog section; for me and for many others.


 
What your describing is a different issue than what is being discussed at data-bass from my reading, but someone else more familiar with the topic can speak better to this.


----------



## wth718

Toe said:


> I just meant that I don't know exactly what hard limiting sounds like which is probably why I did not hear it. No doubt if you or someone who knows what it sounds like pointed it out, I would hear it since it is clearly there looking at the db graphs as you mention.  When I saw that first post by Nube, I was expecting something as distracting as Godzilla clipping (which maybe it is that bad to those who know what to listen for with hard limiting), but with my ears/setup and not knowing what hard limiting sounds like exactly, I just didn't hear anything anywhere near as offensive as the many clipped moments in Godzilla which caught my ear first listen before I had even read anything on the clipping!
> 
> Do you find the hard limiting in Interstellar as distracting and obvious as the clipping in Godzilla?


I honestly don't remember. I just remember being disappointed with the bass and the grainy picture quality.


----------



## Hopinater

This Interstellar movie has created so many interesting give and takes. I've never seen anything like it. 

I'm like Toe. I must not be able to recognize clipping either because I never noticed it at all AND I thought the bass was very good. I also had a great picture. I commented to my brother in-law how great one of the space scenes looked and a friend who was in the room said it was incredible. It was so clear. I'm using a Sony XBR full array LED TV and I had zero issues with the picture. 

I can't wrap my head around how a single movie has created so many opposed experiences. Good bass/bad bass…Clear picture/grainy picture…lost dialogue/clear dialogue…clipping/no clipping… Good movie/bad movie.

Strange indeed.


----------



## Elihawk

I thought the bass was great, the picture was incredible, just didn't really like the story as much as some and had some intermitant problems with hearing dialogue...


----------



## audiofan1

beastaudio said:


> My sweep you linked to was a no audyssey sweep so that has nothing to do with the hotter bass. I am curious though where you got the info about audyssey's better mains integration though?


There's a lot of speculation as to why the bass is better with an after Audyssey calibration with the newer D&M products particularly the upper two from each. You eluded to one possibility being its do to the higher voltage ! Also the messing around Audyssey did with XT32 was for the Atmos speakers and nothing else they say? I'm not the technical guy to hash this stuff out, as all I have to confirm my post calibration levels of +5 db on my subs vs. the -5db on my 8801 all distances remained identical , however I also noted 2.5 less gain applied to all channels after calibration as well 

However it sounds fantastic to say the least


----------



## AJ72

Elihawk said:


> I watched Elysium from Direct TV and was not very impressed, but I assume there was lots of compression. Intrastellar is on my list for tonight, time permitting!


I think Elysium suffers from a low level mix which is fixed by bumping it up a bit on the LFE channel. It's also renowned for a lot of content under 20Hz.


----------



## galonzo

Elihawk said:


> It is very rare that I have trouble hearing dialogue and this is one of the few movies where it is a common throughout the movie. I am pretty comfortable saying this is a mix issue and not so much a center channel issue!





Alan P said:


> And after all my advice on how horizontal centers are bad....I'm still using a MMTMM designed horizontal center (RC64ii).
> 
> And, just for the record, I had zero dialogue issues with Interstellar.


Interestingly, I've never had any issues with dialogue using my current RC10 (it's been surprisingly capable for its size); I'll typically use Audyssey MultEQ RC (Room Correction, it sets the center to -3), listen at around -18 to -20MV with Audyssey dynamic on. Even when I turn off all processing (leaving all RC trim levels exactly where Audyssey set them) and listen at around -12MV, everything is crystal clear.

My main motivation for upgrading the center was simply because it looks puny under the 78" (dual 4" cones, MTM design), so mainly aesthetics. The new, single (vertical) monitor will at least match my LR mains aesthetically, as well as sonically. Again, 99.8% movies, all channels crossed over at 80Hz. So we'll see


----------



## wth718

Hopinater said:


> This Interstellar movie has created so many interesting give and takes. I've never seen anything like it.
> 
> I'm like Toe. I must not be able to recognize clipping either because I never noticed it at all AND I thought the bass was very good. I also had a great picture. I commented to my brother in-law how great one of the space scenes looked and a friend who was in the room said it was incredible. It was so clear. I'm using a Sony XBR full array LED TV and I had zero issues with the picture.
> 
> I can't wrap my head around how a single movie has created so many opposed experiences. Good bass/bad bass…Clear picture/grainy picture…lost dialogue/clear dialogue…clipping/no clipping… Good movie/bad movie.
> 
> Strange indeed.





Elihawk said:


> I thought the bass was great, the picture was incredible, just didn't really like the story as much as some and had some intermitant problems with hearing dialogue...


I think there's a bit of misunderstanding here. I was referring to the disappointing bass and grainy picture of Godzilla, not Interstellar. Interstellar had reference PQ, and the bass, although it wasn't the cleanest, was a fun ride.

Godzilla came up because Toe was asking me to compare it to Interstellar.


----------



## AJ72

It's not bass related but I would agree the PQ was outstanding on Interstellar as were the scenes where everything went dead quiet.


----------



## jlanzy

I currently have a JTR sealed Captivator 18" and a Velo sealed 15", the Cap extends down to 22hz, how much would I benefit by replacing the Velo with a 18" ported, JTR 1400 or similar that is rated to 16hz?
Room is closed, 19x14x8, avr denon 4520 with audyssey dual SubEQ, no music listening, only movies mostly scifi/action/fantasy/horror.


----------



## Elihawk

wth718 said:


> I think there's a bit of misunderstanding here. I was referring to the disappointing bass and grainy picture of Godzilla, not Interstellar. Interstellar had reference PQ, and the bass, although it wasn't the cleanest, was a fun ride.
> 
> Godzilla came up because Toe was asking me to compare it to Interstellar.


Sorry, I did misunderstand. And I agree, while Godzilla had a couple very impressive LFE scene, overall it was not a great movie. Acting, poor, story, weak, PQ, not that great... however, i did enjoy that they kept the crazy Japanese scientist, just like the old movies!


----------



## JT78681

It's crazy how many people did not like Godzilla. I liked it, but then again I'm easily entertained. Most of the people that didn't like it liked the old remake better. I hated that one.


----------



## Pain Infliction

jlanzy said:


> I currently have a JTR sealed Captivator 18" and a Velo sealed 15", the Cap extends down to 22hz, how much would I benefit by replacing the Velo with a 18" ported, JTR 1400 or similar that is rated to 16hz?
> Room is closed, 19x14x8, avr denon 4520 with audyssey dual SubEQ, no music listening, only movies mostly scifi/action/fantasy/horror.



If you are going to mix ported and sealed, you will need to understand how to tune if you don't already. External dsp is a must. Audyssey alone will not tune the bass correctly.


----------



## Hopinater

wth718 said:


> I think there's a bit of misunderstanding here. I was referring to the disappointing bass and grainy picture of Godzilla, not Interstellar. Interstellar had reference PQ, and the bass, although it wasn't the cleanest, was a fun ride.
> 
> Godzilla came up because Toe was asking me to compare it to Interstellar.


Oops. Sorry I missed that, now I understand. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## clarkkent06

JT78681 said:


> It's crazy how many people did not like Godzilla. I liked it, but then again I'm easily entertained. Most of the people that didn't like it liked the old remake better. I hated that one.


I wasn't a big fan of either, but I would pick the new one over the 1998 one


----------



## derrickdj1

The new Godzilla was pretty good. I love the LFE running the bass shakers. The new one did not show many good shots of Godzilla since it was kinda dark in the fight scenes.


----------



## genofive0

I don't have a way to measure it but the lone ranger with johnny depp The scene with the train wreck was awesome and someone need to see where that falls on this list.

This scene was intense had to play it 3 times and it shook the entire house


----------



## Alan P

^^^^

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...movies-frequency-charts-363.html#post23804366


----------



## AJ72

jlanzy said:


> I currently have a JTR sealed Captivator 18" and a Velo sealed 15", the Cap extends down to 22hz, how much would I benefit by replacing the Velo with a 18" ported, JTR 1400 or similar that is rated to 16hz?
> Room is closed, 19x14x8, avr denon 4520 with audyssey dual SubEQ, no music listening, only movies mostly scifi/action/fantasy/horror.


Sealed Captivator only down to 22Hz???????? You sure about that?????? My ported Caps are good down to 17.5Hz.


----------



## jlanzy

AJ72 said:


> Sealed Captivator only down to 22Hz???????? You sure about that?????? My ported Caps are good down to 17.5Hz.



I got that on JTR website for the specs under the S1 Cap. Jeff was kind enough to reply to my query and said that the S1 will interact with the room acoustics and actually go into the single hz region. I don't have any measuring equipment and since I've added the S1 to my Velo 15 I have noticed much more visceral impact on the big action explosions, crashes, etc. I thought adding the Cap 1400 ported would be necessary to get that low but apparently not in a closed room my size. Jeff did advise a second sub match the first one for best results. So when I have a little extra$ I may well overdo it and get a second S1 Cap!


----------



## Peterpack

i rewatched Independence Day for the first time in ages, definitely first time since my new setup

I was surprised at the lack of bass in the explosion scenes

Surround was good, bass was not


----------



## Pain Infliction

AJ72 said:


> Sealed Captivator only down to 22Hz???????? You sure about that?????? My ported Caps are good down to 17.5Hz.





jlanzy said:


> I got that on JTR website for the specs under the S1 Cap. Jeff was kind enough to reply to my query and said that the S1 will interact with the room acoustics and actually go into the single hz region. I don't have any measuring equipment and since I've added the S1 to my Velo 15 I have noticed much more visceral impact on the big action explosions, crashes, etc. I thought adding the Cap 1400 ported would be necessary to get that low but apparently not in a closed room my size. Jeff did advise a second sub match the first one for best results. So when I have a little extra$ I may well overdo it and get a second S1 Cap!



Yea the S1 will go into the single digits. The frequency response listed on the JTR website is not in-room response. I use to have the S2 and sold it a couple of months ago and it was hitting single digits. The chart is actually on the first post of my theater thread in my signature. The s1 will do exactly the same as the s2 but just a few db's quieter. This is all room depended obviously.


----------



## Elihawk

JT78681 said:


> It's crazy how many people did not like Godzilla. I liked it, but then again I'm easily entertained. Most of the people that didn't like it liked the old remake better. I hated that one.


 So it isn't just Interstellar that has some disagreement about movie quality!


----------



## Toe

Elihawk said:


> So it isn't just Interstellar that has some disagreement about movie quality!


Ha! ALL movies fall into the category you mention!

On that note, me and the GF watched Whiplash last night and that IMO is one of the best movies I have seen in the last few years and she felt the same way. Not a bass movie, but the kick drum is recorded reasonably well (Ive certainly heard better on various multichannel music and stereo discs) and the music in general sounds fantastic.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe

agreed...great movie! and the big band playing...wow!


----------



## Hopinater

Finally got around to watching the first two Hobbit movies. Boy, you guys were right about lack of bass. I think the deepest part of the 2nd movie was Smaug's baritone voice. I'm not even sure what I think of the movies because they wander away from the book so far in places. All in all, nothing like LOTR.


----------



## galonzo

galonzo said:


> ...I've never had any issues with dialogue using my current RC10 (it's been surprisingly capable for its size); I'll typically use Audyssey MultEQ RC (Room Correction, it sets the center to -3), listen at around -18 to -20MV with Audyssey dynamic on. Even when I turn off all processing (leaving all RC trim levels exactly where Audyssey set them) and listen at around -12MV, everything is crystal clear.
> 
> My main motivation for upgrading the center was simply because it looks puny under the 78" (dual 4" cones, MTM design), so mainly aesthetics. The new, single (vertical) monitor will at least match my LR mains aesthetically, as well as sonically. Again, 99.8% movies, all channels crossed over at 80Hz. So we'll see


Update: got the new speaker(s), time for some comparisons. I watched the first half of the movie (Interstellar) with the old center, and didn't have any issues with dialogue (except for some possible intentional mumbling); I'll watch the rest later, then get the new center set up and watch with the fam (see if they are able to understand everything).


----------



## jlanzy

Pain Infliction said:


> Yea the S1 will go into the single digits. The frequency response listed on the JTR website is not in-room response. I use to have the S2 and sold it a couple of months ago and it was hitting single digits. The chart is actually on the first post of my theater thread in my signature. The s1 will do exactly the same as the s2 but just a few db's quieter. This is all room depended obviously.


Wow, you sold the S2 !, may I ask what you replaced it with and what did you find that you wanted to improve? I guess by adding a second S1 , that I will only accomplish more volume and not deeper, but if the S1 is already in the single digits deeper becomes less relevant?


----------



## clarkkent06

galonzo said:


> Update: got the new speaker(s), time for some comparisons. I watched the first half of the movie (Interstellar) with the old center, and didn't have any issues with dialogue (except for some possible intentional mumbling); I'll watch the rest later, then get the new center set up and watch with the fam (see if they are able to understand everything).


So you are running two bookshelves as your center? How are they wired?

Edit: Just saw your explanation in the Klipsch thread


----------



## beastaudio

wth718 said:


> LOL. I'm sure you're not ignorant! Everyone hears stuff differently, which is clear from the range of opinions on this movie. I'm usually not sensitive to it, either--I didn't notice most of the clipping on Tron, either. Until it was pointed out and I listened for it on the second go-round.


Watch the scene in the beginning once he enters the grid, once the transporter flies overhead, clipping city. Now, with that said, I don't see it as an accident. Any of you fellas attended a race of the top fuel dragsters? Im not talking about our local 1/4 mile saturday night testosterone fest, Im talking about Tony Shumacher, John Force, alcohol fueled brutality. How about watched a turbine jet take off from (relatively) close quarters? Or even taken a ride in a helicopter and walked up to board while the rotors are still spinning. All these events make the same type "clipping" sound, but wait? There aren't even speakers reproducing the sound to clip! So why does it sound like that? It's JUST HOW IT SOUNDS. It is how it is SUPPOSED to sound. I think a vast majority of the clipping or hard limiting people hear and see in movie clips is 100% intentional, and with a budget and crew like Tron, Interstellar, etc have, I can't imagine engineers are dumb enough to miss the entire soundtrack so badly, and from a critic's (Us) standpoint, I for one just tend to accept most of it as part of the overall plan....



AJ72 said:


> I think Elysium suffers from a low level mix which is fixed by bumping it up a bit on the LFE channel. It's also renowned for a lot of content under 20Hz.


LOTS of good sub 20hz on elysium. I love that soundtrack. 





jlanzy said:


> Wow, you sold the S2 !, may I ask what you replaced it with and what did you find that you wanted to improve? I guess by adding a second S1 , that I will only accomplish more volume and not deeper, but if the S1 is already in the single digits deeper becomes less relevant?



Perhaps deeper. The nice thing about sealed is, the more you add, the more efficient the sub system gets across the entire bass range. Ported will never go as low as sealed, but sealed will sacrifice more output down to the port tuning. The entire reason for porting commercial subs is to get more out of a single unit, as most folks will only ever have just one. Not the nuts around here, but the vast majority. Sealed effectively needs multiples, to get usable extension into the single digits. I am not sure how big your room is, but I needed 8 sealed 18's to get the amount of headroom I needed for my tastes before I could conceivably get to usable single digit output...


----------



## Pain Infliction

jlanzy said:


> Wow, you sold the S2 !, may I ask what you replaced it with and what did you find that you wanted to improve? I guess by adding a second S1 , that I will only accomplish more volume and not deeper, but if the S1 is already in the single digits deeper becomes less relevant?



Beastaudio explain it good so I don't need to touch on any more except that adding subs does not make them play "deeper". It only makes them louder with proper power. Adding a second S1 will get you a smoother fq response across more seats, which is more important, while adding a few db's in spl.

I replaced the S2 with four UXL-18's and a peavy IPR2 7500 amp. I basically got all of that for the price that I sold the S2 for and I should get more than twice the output of the S2 across the entire bandwidth. I already have 8 diy 1260w's nearfield plus the four UXL18's will have a very clean sound all the way to 5 hz.

Here is a chart with the S2 and 8x 1260w's









I didn't scale the chart right by doing 10db increments on the SPL axis instead of 5db increments, but you can see the response the S2 and 1260w's get in my room. If I recall correctly, this chart was at -20MLV.


----------



## beastaudio

Pain Infliction said:


> Beastaudio explain it good so I don't need to touch on any more except that adding subs does not make them play "deeper". It only makes them louder with proper power. Adding a second S1 will get you a smoother fq response across more seats, which is more important, while adding a few db's in spl.
> 
> I replaced the S2 with four UXL-18's and a peavy IPR2 7500 amp. I basically got all of that for the price that I sold the S2 for and I should get more than twice the output of the S2 across the entire bandwidth. I already have 8 diy 1260w's nearfield plus the four UXL18's will have a very clean sound all the way to 5 hz.
> 
> Here is a chart with the S2 and 8x 1260w's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't scale the chart right by doing 10db increments on the SPL axis instead of 5db increments, but you can see the response the S2 and 1260w's get in my room. If I recall correctly, this chart was at -20MLV.


There's no point in scaling the graph when the line is dead flat.....  Holy moly I bet that sounds clean!!!!


----------



## Kurolicious

beastaudio said:


> Watch the scene in the beginning once he enters the grid, once the transporter flies overhead, clipping city. Now, with that said, I don't see it as an accident. Any of you fellas attended a race of the top fuel dragsters? Im not talking about our local 1/4 mile saturday night testosterone fest, Im talking about Tony Shumacher, John Force, alcohol fueled brutality. How about watched a turbine jet take off from (relatively) close quarters? Or even taken a ride in a helicopter and walked up to board while the rotors are still spinning. All these events make the same type "clipping" sound, but wait? There aren't even speakers reproducing the sound to clip! So why does it sound like that? It's JUST HOW IT SOUNDS. It is how it is SUPPOSED to sound. I think a vast majority of the clipping or hard limiting people hear and see in movie clips is 100% intentional, and with a budget and crew like Tron, Interstellar, etc have, I can't imagine engineers are dumb enough to miss the entire soundtrack so badly, and from a critic's (Us) standpoint, I for one just tend to accept most of it as part of the overall plan....


Good point however, you are comparing sound in a fictional environment to sound in a real world environment and they are not the same thing. 

We don't know how a transporter flying overhead really sounds because it doesn't exist in the real world so the clipping is most likely an intentional design.


----------



## Pain Infliction

beastaudio said:


> There's no point in scaling the graph when the line is dead flat.....  Holy moly I bet that sounds clean!!!!



Thanks! There is a little bit of smoothing on it but not much. The chart that I have done this week without the s2 and with some si HT18's is scaled better and I have a serious house curve on it! To me, this is way more fun. 










When those UXL's arrive, that ULF should come up a few db's and I am really looking forward to that.

Those si HT18's are getting about 1200w each and are taking it just fine too.


----------



## beastaudio

Kurolicious said:


> Good point however, you are comparing sound in a fictional environment to sound in a real world environment and they are not the same thing.
> 
> We don't know how a transporter flying overhead really sounds because it doesn't exist in the real world so the clipping is most likely an intentional design.


No way. I have been around them since 83. At least a couple times a year, so I know exactly how they should sound 

In all seriousness tho, you see on the transporter's "feet" it looks like two turbines in afterburn. I HAVE heard that and the sound is very similar. My point is, the engineers have to work from sounds they have derived in real life, thus the sounds you hear in the reproduction of the movie are their interpretations and experiences from the real world. 

I think some of the engineers have done some really cool things for sound effects to create NEW types of sounds, like alien voices, ray guns, etc. but the majority of it they hinge on naturally occurring effects. 



Pain Infliction said:


> Thanks! There is a little bit of smoothing on it but not much. The chart that I have done this week without the s2 and with some si HT18's is scaled better and I have a serious house curve on it! To me, this is way more fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When those UXL's arrive, that ULF should come up a few db's and I am really looking forward to that.
> 
> Those si HT18's are getting about 1200w each and are taking it just fine too.


See? I have been feeding mine over 1000 watts for a couple years now. No problemo! They are a beast of a speaker for the $$$ I couldn't be happier honestly


----------



## Pain Infliction

beastaudio said:


> See? I have been feeding mine over 1000 watts for a couple years now. No problemo! They are a beast of a speaker for the $$$ I couldn't be happier honestly


I wonder if the people that have had issues with them have been feeding them clipped signals? That definitely could be an issue.

Yes, for the money, they can't be beat. I bought both of mine for 159 each and free shipping in January. I couldn't pass that deal up even though I was trying to get the UXL's and wasn't sure if I was going to be able to. Luckily, I'm in on the first list in the group buy.


----------



## Hopinater

Pain, your graphs are amazing. I can only imagine how great your theater sounds right now. Nice job.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Hopinater said:


> Pain, your graphs are amazing. I can only imagine how great your theater sounds right now. Nice job.


Thank you sir!


----------



## NorthSky

Toe said:


> What your describing is a different issue than what is being discussed at data-bass from my reading, but someone else more familiar with the topic can speak better to this.


So there was also a second issue? ...With the multichannel analog connection of the Oppo 103 and 105.
1. Speaker's distances (delay) was resolved with a firmware update, much later on.
2. Now a clipping issue with loud moments (bass)? ...And that one is unresolved. 
...But it happens only with flicks that have those loud moments; am I reading this correctly or is there more to it?
Is it an issue with some Blu-ray discs or with some Oppo BR players?


----------



## NorthSky

> It's crazy how many people did not like Godzilla. I liked it, but then again I'm easily entertained. Most of the people that didn't like it liked the old remake better. I hated that one.


'Godzilla' was truly terrible, mushy, and not entertaining. ...Grey, sad, boring acting. ...Picture nothing to get too excited, story even less, and sound has its moments, and that is all really. Yeah, those new "squared" monsters they had it coming; I don't blame poor godzy for that. 

That's what I saw and felt. ...And I just said it.

* Bass was  on certain spots.


----------



## NorthSky

> If you are going to mix ported and sealed, you will need to understand how to tune if you don't already. External dsp is a must. Audyssey alone will not tune the bass correctly.


Could you please elaborate on that; mixed ported (vented) and sealed subwoofers? ...And Audyssey? ...And external DSP EQs? ...And a must? 

Brief; corrected, balanced bass tuning and the requirements...thank you very much.

* Edit: I just saw your graph above; WoW! ...5 clean Hertz!


----------



## NorthSky

Toe said:


> Ha! ALL movies fall into the category you mention!
> 
> On that note, me and the GF watched *Whiplash* last night and that IMO is one of the best movies I have seen in the last few years and she felt the same way. Not a bass movie, but the kick drum is recorded reasonably well (Ive certainly heard better on various multichannel music and stereo discs) and the music in general sounds fantastic.


♦ I agree with you, and with your girlfriend.


----------



## JT78681

NorthSky said:


> 'Godzilla' was truly terrible, mushy, and not entertaining. ...Grey, sad, boring acting. ...Picture nothing to get too excited, story even less, and sound has its moments, and that is all really. Yeah, those new "squared" monsters they had it coming; I don't blame poor godzy for that.
> 
> That's what I saw and felt. ...And I just said it.
> 
> * Bass was  on certain spots.


Tough crowd


----------



## NorthSky

galonzo said:


> Update: got the new speaker(s), time for some comparisons. I watched the first half of the movie (Interstellar) with the old center, and didn't have any issues with dialogue (except for some possible intentional mumbling); I'll watch the rest later, then get the new center set up and watch with the fam (see if they are able to understand everything).


Your Sammy TV looks totally gorgeous! Sorry for the OT.


----------



## Pain Infliction

NorthSky said:


> Could you please elaborate on that; mixed ported (vented) and sealed subwoofers? ...And Audyssey? ...And external DSP EQs? ...And a must?
> 
> Brief; corrected, balanced bass tuning and the requirements...thank you very much.


Sure....Audyssey sucks at sub calibration all together, and it doesn't even get the distance (delay) setting completely correct, but somewhat close. Mixing ported and sealed requires tuning because of the phase shift around port tune. Setting delays will help but still can require more tuning to get it to work together seamlessly. Relying on audyssey alone to do this is a recipe for disappointment. This is why an external dsp like the minidsp is required.


----------



## NorthSky

> Tough crowd


Hey, life it is, and I just tell it so. ...Those are my ears and eyes, and this is my brain.


----------



## NorthSky

Pain Infliction said:


> Sure....Audyssey sucks at sub calibration all together, and it doesn't even get the distance (delay) setting completely correct, but somewhat close. Mixing ported and sealed requires tuning because of the phase shift around port tune. Setting delays will help but still can require more tuning to get it to work together seamlessly. Relying on audyssey alone to do this is a recipe for disappointment. This is why an external dsp like the minidsp is required.


Only the MiniDSP? 

* As for phase shifts between ported and sealed subs; I agree. ...Not only around the tuning port frequency but also around the cut off low pass filter. 

♥ Your graph sure do look *Perfect*. I'm all in.


----------



## Pain Infliction

NorthSky said:


> Only the MiniDSP?
> 
> * As for phase shifts between ported and sealed subs; I agree. ...Not only around the tuning port frequency but also around the cut off low pass filter.
> 
> ♥ Your graph sure do look *Perfect*. I'm all in.


Thanks! Yes around crossover, audyssey has issues as well and I adjust that area too.

Any dsp that has time delay will work. I was mentioning the minidsp as an example. The minidsp only has 7.5ms of delay max, so take that into consideration if purchasing it. Really that is the only downfall of the minidsp. Other than that, it is wonderful.


----------



## ChromeJob

Toe said:


> Ha! ALL movies fall into the category you mention!
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, me and the GF watched Whiplash last night and that IMO is one of the best movies I have seen in the last few years and she felt the same way. Not a bass movie, but the kick drum is recorded reasonably well (Ive certainly heard better on various multichannel music and stereo discs) and the music in general sounds fantastic.



Wish I'd read this ... I used my free Google Play movie rental (from Chromecast offers) for JOHN WICK, and though it entertained, I'd have loved to hear more great surround effects....


----------



## galonzo

*Horizontal vs. Vertical Center Design Comparison*

RC-10, horizontal center (MTM), rated at 75w cont/300w peak @ 8 Ω, MultEQ consistently sets to -3, 70Hz
RP-160M, vertical monitor, rated at 100w cont/400w peak @ 8 Ω, MultEQ consistently sets to +2, 40Hz

I had previously posted that my normal setup is to run Audyssey MultEQ(room correction), go back in and set all channels to 80Hz (since they all get set to ~50Hz +/- 10Hz).

The RP-160M has a more natural sound, but this could be due to the newly updated, rubbery Tractrix horn design. It sounds less harsh, hence the discrepancy in the trim levels set by Audyssey. 

After I watched the first half of Interstellar with the old center, using Direct (all sound processing turned off, only sub trim +3, main volume at -12db), I then re-ran MultEQ with the new center, did the exact same setup and re-watched the movie (this time with the fam, same volume).

Like I had previously mentioned, the first time through there was some not-so-easy to understand “mumbling and/or whispering” dialogue; but I didn’t go back and re-listen (knowing I would re-watch anyway). With the new, vertical center, any mumbling that I didn’t quite get the first time was definitely easier to make out. I suppose it’s possible that this may be the case hearing it once before, but my 17 year old (who typically hangs on every word) never once asked for a rewind. The wife wasn’t interested, but on the 17 year-old’s recommendation, she will join the next viewing and we’ll get another set of ears on it…



NorthSky said:


> Your Sammy TV looks totally gorgeous! Sorry for the OT.


Thanks


----------



## audiofan1

Just finished the *The Hobbit BO5A* and came away very impressed as the bass had some good moments were it was digging pretty low! This was a far cry from the previous two which had more than a few obvious moments of "hey were's the bass" A special nod should be given to the overall sound mix, as it was a very enveloping mix and just kept me completely engaged with the movie. In the end there's no way to make up for the first two's bass (not as a movie) but if your thinking its like them you may be in for a surprise, first class all the way

Gets 4 stars in my book


----------



## Ray77085

Are we heading into a BASS drought or what ?  I have looked at Blu-Ray.com and don't see anything new until May-19 when *American Sniper* will be released and I don't know if it will have bass or not !! 
Please post up if I'm missing something. I'm waiting on *Exodus: Gods and Kings *to arrive from "slow" Netflix to give that a spin on BD. I did give *TRON *a re-spin last night and the bass in that one is very, very impressive !! WOW !!


----------



## tvuong

Watched Exodus last night at -10MV and was not that impressed with bass. The last movie I watched that impressed me was the maze runner.


----------



## Torqdog

The Maze Runner is an excellent flick and is one of the better releases that truly utilize all surround speakers. It really put you inside the Glade and the creaks and groans from the maze itself were pretty awesome.


----------



## Hopinater

audiofan1 said:


> Just finished the *The Hobbit BO5A* and came away very impressed as the bass had some good moments were it was digging pretty low! This was a far cry from the previous two which had more than a few obvious moments of "hey were's the bass" A special nod should be given to the overall sound mix, as it was a very enveloping mix and just kept me completely engaged with the movie. In the end there's no way to make up for the first two's bass (not as a movie) but if your thinking its like them you may be in for a surprise, first class all the way
> 
> Gets 4 stars in my book


That's good to hear because I finally got around to watching the first two Hobbit films in the past week or so and was sad to see just how weak the bass was (and I already knew from this thread that they were weak). Good the hear you find the the third movie strong.


----------



## mnc

Just watched Birdman, and while it wasn't the deepest bass, it was really fun with all the chest pounding kick drum!


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

I let my kids watch the new Ninja Turtles movie tonight and it gave my PSA XS30 quite a workout. the downhill snow scene was pretty intense. I was surprised at the amount of bass in that movie.


----------



## Hopinater

MIX_MASTER_ICE said:


> I let my kids watch the new Ninja Turtles movie tonight and it gave my PSA XS30 quite a workout. the downhill snow scene was pretty intense. I was surprised at the amount of bass in that movie.


I need to watch that (with my kids) and see how the dual XV15se subs deal with the material. I've seen this movie mentioned a few times in the past couple of weeks but I've never watched it myself. I'm always up for a good bass flick.


----------



## digler84

Hopinater said:


> I need to watch that (with my kids) and see how the dual XV15se subs deal with the material. I've seen this movie mentioned a few times in the past couple of weeks but I've never watched it myself. I'm always up for a good bass flick.


you will be impressed, as i was with my dual xv15se's hop. it's actually not a bad movie either. the kids loved it and i thought it wasn't bad for 6' tall turtles that do karate.


----------



## bori

Watched Unbroken it it had some nice bass.


----------



## Pianist718

I think I found another demo movie .... "Need for Speed" ... first 3 car racing scenes. Then it gets a bit blending towards the end but first 3-4 scenes one of them in the dark ... pretty cool.

This movie now joins my 2 other demo blu rays ... "Flight of the Phoenix" and "Dark Knight"


----------



## Brian Fineberg

gonna watch Real Steal tonight...cant believe Ive never seen it!

Also Im now utilizing the public library...they get movies as soon as they are released!! gonna be a huge money saver!


----------



## discone

MIX_MASTER_ICE said:


> I let my kids watch the new Ninja Turtles movie tonight and it gave my PSA XS30 quite a workout. the downhill snow scene was pretty intense. I was surprised at the amount of bass in that movie.


Thanks for the reminder for this film!! Will be looking forward to it. 



Hopinater said:


> I need to watch that (with my kids) and see how the dual XV15se subs deal with the material. I've seen this movie mentioned a few times in the past couple of weeks but I've never watched it myself. I'm always up for a good bass flick.


I second that I need to watch this with the grandson as he may get a kick out of this film. I've seen it mentioned here also and could have swore I added it to my queue. Somehow this film slipped through the crack and was missed. Glad it got mentioned once again as now will have a newer bass movie to watch. 

I've just been working through the Bass list lately and watched Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol this past weekend and enjoyed the bass in it.  Will see how the next installment sounds when it is released.


----------



## irvin

Man of Steel got a lot of bass throughout the movie.


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> gonna watch Real Steal tonight...cant believe Ive never seen it!
> 
> Also Im now utilizing the public library...they get movies as soon as they are released!! gonna be a huge money saver!


Yep, I recently discovered that resource as well. It's where I borrowed Tron from in fact. It's all good until you find the disc that someone seemed to have taken sand paper to. Then it's not so good.


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

Another one is the new animated Batman vs. Robin movie. Way more bass and more intense than I expected.


----------



## irvin

Just watched Dawn of the Planet of The Apes. Good movie and awesome audio mix. The bass very loud through out the whole film. Bass was awesome at the end when the tower blows up.


----------



## beastaudio

irvin said:


> Just watched Dawn of the Planet of The Apes. Good movie and awesome audio mix. The bass very loud through out the whole film. Bass was awesome at the end when the tower blows up.


Please use spoiler tags for any plot mentions from here on out please


----------



## TooPoor

So my Reaction Audio PS18x shows up tomorrow and I have a few Blu Rays to test it on. Which should I watch first:

1. Scott Pilgrim
2. Godzilla (2014)
3. Cloverfield
4. Dark Knight
5. 300
6. Tron


----------



## Hopinater

TooPoor said:


> So my Reaction Audio PS18x shows up tomorrow and I have a few Blu Rays to test it on. Which should I watch first:
> 
> 1. Scott Pilgrim
> 2. Godzilla (2014)
> 3. Cloverfield
> 4. Dark Knight
> 5. 300
> 6. Tron


Tron.


----------



## mo949

Pianist718 said:


> I think I found another demo movie .... "Need for Speed" ... first 3 car racing scenes. Then it gets a bit blending towards the end but first 3-4 scenes one of them in the dark ... pretty cool.
> 
> This movie now joins my 2 other demo blu rays ... "Flight of the Phoenix" and "Dark Knight"


 
I love the sound/bass in this one too. The 3D is pretty awesome also.


----------



## Pain Infliction

TooPoor said:


> So my Reaction Audio PS18x shows up tomorrow and I have a few Blu Rays to test it on. Which should I watch first:
> 
> 1. Scott Pilgrim
> 2. Godzilla (2014)
> 3. Cloverfield
> 4. Dark Knight
> 5. 300
> 6. Tron


I recommend TIH or Underwold Awakening over all of those if you have either of them. Between the ones listed, probably Tron even though it is clipped.


----------



## Mongo171

TooPoor said:


> So my Reaction Audio PS18x shows up tomorrow and I have a few Blu Rays to test it on. Which should I watch first:
> 
> 1. Scott Pilgrim
> 2. Godzilla (2014)
> 3. Cloverfield
> 4. Dark Knight
> 5. 300
> 6. Tron


Cloverfield.


----------



## Alan P

Tron (if that's Tron:Legacy), the Lightbike Race scene in particular.


----------



## tvuong

TooPoor said:


> So my Reaction Audio PS18x shows up tomorrow and I have a few Blu Rays to test it on. Which should I watch first:
> 
> 1. Scott Pilgrim
> 2. Godzilla (2014)
> 3. Cloverfield
> 4. Dark Knight
> 5. 300
> 6. Tron


Tron from this list. I would try to see if you still can down load the Ultimate Bass Demo disc available here. That is all you need to have hour of bass heaven clips.


----------



## Gary147852

AJ72 said:


> I didn't get Interstellar at all and bass wasn't too my liking. I think a brain surgeon would have a hard time dissecting it.


You must be open to accepting abstract concepts.


----------



## AJ72

TooPoor said:


> So my Reaction Audio PS18x shows up tomorrow and I have a few Blu Rays to test it on. Which should I watch first:
> 
> 1. Scott Pilgrim
> 2. Godzilla (2014)
> 3. Cloverfield
> 4. Dark Knight
> 5. 300
> 6. Tron


Tron Legacy!


----------



## NorthSky

AJ72 said:


> Tron Legacy!


Yes, definite!y. ...And crank it up (eleven o'clock).


----------



## beastaudio

TooPoor said:


> So my Reaction Audio PS18x shows up tomorrow and I have a few Blu Rays to test it on. Which should I watch first:
> 
> 1. Scott Pilgrim
> 2. Godzilla (2014)
> 3. Cloverfield
> 4. Dark Knight
> 5. 300
> 6. Tron


Go get Oblivion, but of those, Tron is pretty fun.


----------



## Pain Infliction

beastaudio said:


> Go get Oblivion, but of those, Tron is pretty fun.


Agreed, Oblivion is pretty solid.


----------



## Hopinater

Oh… if we can suggest something from outside of the list then watch Oblivion with out a doubt. IMO all of us should have Oblivion in our library. I still say it's the best over all bass and audio mix out there.


----------



## Hopinater

Actually… now that I think it over, if you want pure bass from start to finish then watch the Incredible Hulk.


----------



## TooPoor

So I went with Tron:Legacy. 

Yup... I came from the headphone world and never had any speakers/HT system. My sig will show you what I have now. Absolutely insane. I can't see how I could need any more bass, but how much you want to bet I'll be ordering the PS18x slave unit by next week  (that's two 18" subs with 4000W RMS total)


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Re watched interstellar last night. After second viewing. Awesome mkvie with outstanding sound. 

And the dialog issues were minimal and in my opinion intentional. 

Definitely much more enjoyable second time around


----------



## popalock

Brian Fineberg said:


> Re watched interstellar last night. After second viewing. Awesome mkvie with outstanding sound.
> 
> And the dialog issues were minimal and in my opinion intentional.
> 
> Definitely much more enjoyable second time around


I watched it for the first time last night. I liked it. My wife was kind of on the fence. I told her that a lot of people I've talked to mentioned that they liked it more the second time around. 

I don't have my subs hooked up but on my mains and surrounds I found the intential clipping (when they were taking off in the ship, etc...) to be super annoying and unnecessary.


----------



## Pain Infliction

TooPoor said:


> So I went with Tron:Legacy.
> 
> Yup... I came from the headphone world and never had any speakers/HT system. My sig will show you what I have now. Absolutely insane. I can't see how I could need any more bass, but how much you want to bet I'll be ordering the PS18x slave unit by next week  (that's two 18" subs with 4000W RMS total)


Hahaha...That's what we all say. Do you think that I started out with 12 subs? Lol, hell no! But that is what I have right now. @popalock had 16 subs in his room at one point and I think he even owned 32 subs!  That's awesome actually!


----------



## Gary147852

popalock said:


> I watched it for the first time last night. I liked it. My wife was kind of on the fence. I told her that a lot of people I've talked to mentioned that they liked it more the second time around.
> 
> I don't have my subs hooked up but on my mains and surrounds I found the intential clipping (when they were taking off in the ship, etc...) to be super annoying and unnecessary.


My only issue with the move was the dialog level just seemed to low. Kept having to turn it up and down, very distracting


----------



## popalock

Pain Infliction said:


> Hahaha...That's what we all say. Do you think that I started out with 12 subs? Lol, hell no! But that is what I have right now. @popalock had 16 subs in his room at one point and I think he even owned 32 subs!  That's awesome actually!


Down to two subs. I just don't understand all you nut jobs with more than two subs... 



Gary147852 said:


> My only issue with the move was the dialog level just seemed to low. Kept having to turn it up and down, very distracting


Yeah, bugged me too. First I was like, wow this film has some great dynamic range...then I was like. Wow, this seems a bit out of sorts.


----------



## Gary147852

popalock said:


> Down to two subs. I just don't understand all you nut jobs with more than two subs...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, bugged me too. First I was like, wow this film has some great dynamic range...then I was like. Wow, this seems a bit out of sorts.


Same here.. whispers "my dad was a farmer, just like everyone one else was back then." Skip to aircraft jets. And it seems like that was the whole movie.


----------



## Alan P

popalock said:


> Down to two subs. I just don't understand all you nut jobs with more than two subs...


Get out! Get out NOW!!!


----------



## Gary147852

Alan P said:


> Get out! Get out NOW!!!


No. Join the dark side


----------



## Alan P

Oh, @popalock has been to the dark side and back.


----------



## beastaudio

popalock said:


> Down to two subs. I just don't understand all you nut jobs with more than two subs...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, bugged me too. First I was like, wow this film has some great dynamic range...then I was like. Wow, this seems a bit out of sorts.





Alan P said:


> Oh, @popalock has been to the dark side and back.


Yes, two ported subs with displacement capability of 12-15 standard issue 15" subs. He ain't back from no darkside, he just took it with him halfway across the world and created a 3rd dimension to the dark side..... Since we are talking about Interstellar after all


----------



## mnc

Just watched Dark Knight for the first time since I got my sub. Holy crap!


----------



## audiofan1

I got the *Babadook* up tonight


----------



## Gary147852

It's pretty good.


----------



## mo949

Revisited Signs last night. I can't believe how good that soundtrack and bass are. I want to say 'for how old it is', but honestly I wish more movies today paid attention to the sound this way. The movie is definitely worth a rewatch if you have it in the collection as it does a masterful job of capturing your attention and creating tension with sound from the very first scene.


----------



## Mrkazador

audiofan1 said:


> I got the *Babadook* up tonight


The intro to the movie has a real nice lfe effect so turn it up!


----------



## Pianist718

mnc said:


> Just watched Dark Knight for the first time since I got my sub. Holy crap!


One of my few movies I use to test sound. 

beginning is nice, right? Starting with that window being blown out.


----------



## audiofan1

Mrkazador said:


> The intro to the movie has a real nice lfe effect so turn it up!


I will indeed!

Thanks


----------



## Ray77085

Mrkazador said:


> The intro to the movie has a real nice lfe effect so turn it up!


Previews make it look pretty scary !!  Nice lfe effect in the intro, but what about the rest of the movie ? Any comparison to the Conjuring movie bass wise ?


----------



## Ray77085

mo949 said:


> Revisited Signs last night. I can't believe how good that soundtrack and bass are. I want to say 'for how old it is', but honestly I wish more movies today paid attention to the sound this way. The movie is definitely worth a rewatch if you have it in the collection as it does a masterful job of capturing your attention and creating tension with sound from the very first scene.


WOW !! That must be a oldie, but goodie ? Never heard of that movie having bass in it. Will have to give it a spin one day. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ray77085

MIX_MASTER_ICE said:


> I let my kids watch the new Ninja Turtles movie tonight and it gave my PSA XS30 quite a workout. the downhill snow scene was pretty intense. I was surprised at the amount of bass in that movie.


Yep,
You have to keep in mind the BD has that bad a$$ Dolby Atmos track !!


----------



## Ray77085

mnc said:


> Just watched Dark Knight for the first time since I got my sub. Holy crap!


Yes,
It's a very good track and maybe the best out of the Christian Bale Batman's. Although I really like_ The Dark Knight Rises best overall._ Bane was a bad A$$ and played the part very well.


----------



## mo949

Ray77085 said:


> WOW !! That must be a oldie, but goodie ? Never heard of that movie having bass in it. Will have to give it a spin one day.
> Thanks for the info.


I felt the same way. Just make sure you check the sound setup since its one of those old discs that defaults to the lossy track instead of the LPCM track 

The surround use is perfect also.


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> Re watched interstellar last night. After second viewing. Awesome mkvie with outstanding sound.
> 
> And the dialog issues were minimal and in my opinion intentional.
> 
> Definitely much more enjoyable second time around


A few people seem to be changing their views after a 2nd viewing of the film. I liked it the first time around but I can see how the movie may be an acquired taste for others.


----------



## lovinthehd

FilmMixer said:


> Thanks (to you and others who have posted about the film.)
> 
> Very proud of the track.


Just saw it, loved the soundtrack. Thank _you_!

ps Refers to Fury


----------



## NorthSky

Yes, me too I love *'Fury'*s audio soundtrack.


----------



## Gary147852

Hopinater said:


> A few people seem to be changing their views after a 2nd viewing of the film. I liked it the first time around but I can see how the movie may be an acquired taste for others.


I have told many people about this movie at my work. Less than a handful of them even heard the name prior to me asking them about it (not a lot of advertising?). Any ways I think it is an EXCELLENT movie. I told a bunch of people at work to redbox the bluray and they all agree. The film was awesome. I even took my laptop to work and played it in the breakroom on the pos Toshiba 55" that I calibrated just for the feature. At any Givin time there were about 12 people in there watching it. Room silent. Eyes glued to the screen. But the audio dynamics are a bit extreme. But the bass at least to me was awesome


----------



## audiofan1

Ray77085 said:


> Previews make it look pretty scary !!  Nice lfe effect in the intro, but what about the rest of the movie ? Any comparison to the Conjuring movie bass wise ?


Just got done with the *Babadook* and having a tough time gauging the movie itself but let's just leave that part to the viewer! Now as a bass movie the answer is a resounding yes! and must lay my eyes on some graphs due to the gamut of LFE and need to know how low this one went. There's plenty of perhaps 15-25hz stuff going on (subjective of course) but some places I'm suspecting deeper while some strong 30hz does show up I must say its well crafted pure uncut *BASS * The soundtrack is crisp and pristine


Spoiler



wait till you feel the door slam


 with no sign of clipping but very,very dynamic with good level, there was more than one time that I felt the sounds were a bit to real sounding

Enjoy Guys :kiss:


----------



## audiofan1

Mrkazador said:


> The intro to the movie has a real nice lfe effect so turn it up!


The end as well


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Just got done with the *Babadook* and having a tough time gauging the movie itself but let's just leave that part to the viewer! Now as a bass movie the answer is a resounding yes! and must lay my eyes on some graphs due to the gamut of LFE and need to know how low this one went. There's plenty of perhaps 15-25hz stuff going on (subjective of course) but some places I'm suspecting deeper while some strong 30hz does show up I must say its well crafted pure uncut *BASS * The soundtrack is crisp and pristine
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> wait till you feel the door slam
> 
> 
> with no sign of clipping but very,very dynamic with good level, there was more than one time that I felt the sounds were a bit to real sounding
> 
> Enjoy Guys :kiss:


Hmmm.....Netflix is going to send me a movie tom for Fri and trying to decide between this and Man with the Iron Fist 2......


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Hmmm.....Netflix is going to send me a movie tom for Fri and trying to decide between this and Man with the Iron Fist 2......



If going off the first and hoping the second is the same it may be a tough call but I'm nudging you towards Babadook


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> If going off the first and hoping the second is the same it may be a tough call but I'm nudging you towards Babadook


That's what I'm thinking as well. Babadook it is!


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> That's what I'm thinking as well. Babadook it is!



Looking forward to your comments


----------



## NorthSky

audiofan1 said:


> If going off the first and hoping the second is the same it may be a tough call but I'm nudging you towards *Babadook*





Toe said:


> That's what I'm thinking as well. *Babadook* it is!





audiofan1 said:


> Looking forward to your comments


Here too.


----------



## discone

audiofan1 said:


> Just got done with the *Babadook* and having a tough time gauging the movie itself but let's just leave that part to the viewer! Now as a bass movie the answer is a resounding yes! and must lay my eyes on some graphs due to the gamut of LFE and need to know how low this one went. There's plenty of perhaps 15-25hz stuff going on (subjective of course) but some places I'm suspecting deeper while some strong 30hz does show up I must say its well crafted pure uncut *BASS * The soundtrack is crisp and pristine
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> wait till you feel the door slam
> 
> 
> with no sign of clipping but very,very dynamic with good level, there was more than one time that I felt the sounds were a bit to real sounding
> 
> Enjoy Guys :kiss:



Thanks!! Hope to enjoy this film for the weekend viewing. The wife loves scary type of movies and since the new sub was added she screams much louder when something scary happens and it's felt as well as heard.  I think her screams scare me more then the movie scares do!


----------



## discone

I watched *Jinn* last night and it had some bass with a couple of sweeps also. The movie itself could have been better as the acting was not all that as well as the visual effects. More of a B-Movie that could have been so much more..

If needed for a filler between new releases and something with bass this could be worth at least a rent.


----------



## Ray77085

audiofan1 said:


> Just got done with the *Babadook* and having a tough time gauging the movie itself but let's just leave that part to the viewer! Now as a bass movie the answer is a resounding yes! and must lay my eyes on some graphs due to the gamut of LFE and need to know how low this one went. There's plenty of perhaps 15-25hz stuff going on (subjective of course) but some places I'm suspecting deeper while some strong 30hz does show up I must say its well crafted pure uncut *BASS * The soundtrack is crisp and pristine
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> wait till you feel the door slam
> 
> 
> with no sign of clipping but very,very dynamic with good level, there was more than one time that I felt the sounds were a bit to real sounding
> 
> Enjoy Guys :kiss:


VERY NICE assessment of the bass audiofan1 and thanks posting your thoughts. I'm going to give it a spin based on your thoughts.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Thanks!! Hope to enjoy this film for the weekend viewing. The wife loves scary type of movies and since the new sub was added she screams much louder when something scary happens and it's felt as well as heard.  I think her screams scare me more then the movie scares do!


I know you will post your thoughts after giving it a spin and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Pianist718

this is funny.... and sad .... started watching Interstellar last night at a little after 10pm ... first 1 minute, bass came in ... baby is sleeping, neighbors could complain .... movie OFF :-( Holding this off till weekend or before 9pm tonight. 

Those that have their movie theaters in your private house .... good for you guys.


----------



## Gary147852

Pianist718 said:


> this is funny.... and sad .... started watching Interstellar last night at a little after 10pm ... first 1 minute, bass came in ... baby is sleeping, neighbors could complain .... movie OFF :-( Holding this off till weekend or before 9pm tonight.
> 
> Those that have their movie theaters in your private house .... good for you guys.


You will need to watch it during the day day as it is a very dynamic movie


----------



## Alan P

Gary147852 said:


> I have told many people about this movie at my work. Less than a handful of them even heard the name prior to me asking them about it (not a lot of advertising?). Any ways I think it is an EXCELLENT movie. I told a bunch of people at work to redbox the bluray and they all agree. The film was awesome. I even took my laptop to work and played it in the breakroom on the pos Toshiba 55" that I calibrated just for the feature. At any Givin time there were about 12 people in there watching it. Room silent. Eyes glued to the screen. But the audio dynamics are a bit extreme. But the bass at least to me was awesome



You get to watch movies at WORK?? You work for Google or something?


----------



## Gary147852

Bestbuy


----------



## ChromeJob

Pain Infliction said:


> Hahaha...That's what we all say. Do you think that I started out with 12 subs? Lol, hell no! But that is what I have right now. @popalock had 16 subs in his room at one point and I think he even owned 32 subs!  That's awesome actually!


No, I think that's a cry for help. _Can we get an intervention over here?!
_
Okay I've got a real oldie for you. I decided to try out a couple of the scenes from Carroll Ballard's *Never Cry Wolf* now that I have a bitchin' sub. The scene when Rosie takes off and leaves Tyler, the quiet is amazing, just the _scrunch _of his boots in the snow. Jumped ahead to


Spoiler



the scene when he falls through the ice and is underwater, some great sound FX there,


 not bad but.... Jumped to the caribou hunt, which I know from Mark Isham's soundtrack (_Film Music_, Windham Hill) has some loud, amazing percussion. Lo (low) and behold, one of the drums really resonates with the sub. I mean it just owns that subwoofer. Yeah, baby, yeah! (Haven't compared the Disney 16:9 DVD with the earlier, letterboxed Anchor Bay release that I still have. I should, though I bet the older is DD 2.0.) 

Another film that I know has remarkable low is Ballard's *The Black Stallion* (1979). I understand last year saw the release of a disappointing BD. Well good news, Ballard fans: Criterion just announced a release in June of a 4K restoration with 2.0 lossless soundtrack. Have to resist putting my old DVD in to listen, but must wait two months or so for the Criterion disc. Hopefully Costco will get it, or it will be in B&N in time for their semi-annual sale.



Spoiler



I'm thinking the final race, not to mention the scene when The Black stomps the cobra with his hooves right in front of The Boy, will have some great low end. Hoping.......



Oh, another great film that has some awesome low end (and not everyone's tastes in movies, but will most certainly show off your entire theater) is the 8K master of *Baraka*. Michael Stearns puts lots of low end in throughout the film, particularly with taiko drums and synth drones (not as obnoxious as Hans Zimmer's "I fell asleep on my keyboard" score).


----------



## mo949

Never Cry Wolf?! 


Wow I had completely forgotten about that movie. I used to have the VHS, was a very good mood flick I remember.


----------



## Bassment

Gary147852 said:


> I have told many people about this movie at my work. Less than a handful of them even heard the name prior to me asking them about it (not a lot of advertising?). Any ways I think it is an EXCELLENT movie. I told a bunch of people at work to redbox the bluray and they all agree. The film was awesome. I even took my laptop to work and played it in the breakroom on the pos Toshiba 55" that I calibrated just for the feature. At any Givin time there were about 12 people in there watching it. Room silent. Eyes glued to the screen. But the audio dynamics are a bit extreme. But the bass at least to me was awesome


Really? Where do you work? I don't think I even know someone who hasn't seen it haha, it was a very popular movie... It's IMDB #23


----------



## Gary147852

bassment said:


> really? Where do you work? I don't think i even know someone who hasn't seen it haha, it was a very popular movie... It's imdb #23


bestbuy!!!!


----------



## Snowmanick

Gary147852 said:


> Bestbuy





Gary147852 said:


> bestbuy!!!!


Where do you work? 

Third times a charm.


----------



## Gary147852

Snowmanick said:


> Where do you work?
> 
> Third times a charm.


BESTBUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

glad I got that out of my system.


----------



## Elihawk

watched live, Die Repeat for the first time in a couple moths and that has o be right up there with the best LFE movies on 2014!


----------



## Elihawk

Watched live, Die, Repeat for the first time in a couple months and that has to be right up there with the best LFE movies on 2014!


----------



## NorthSky

I believe you I believe you.


----------



## Elihawk

Really, I didn't like it that much!


----------



## Pain Infliction

tvuong said:


> Watched Exodus last night at -10MV and was not that impressed with bass. The last movie I watched that impressed me was the maze runner.


I just watched Exodus last night and it had some nice sub sonic frequencies in the audio track. I thought the movie was good as well as the audio.

What type of subs do you have?


----------



## tvuong

^^ dual FV15hps.


----------



## BassThatHz

I just watched Interstellar the other day.
Some of the dialog was mixed low and other dialog sections were mixed a bit hot, it's like it was schizophrenic. I couldn't find a happy medium where the average didn't melt my ears off but yet still enable full clarity.
The bass was mixed fairly hot, not sure how deep it goes but the main theme has pipe organs in it (so probably 16hz, or at least 32hz!).

As for the movie, their math is way off on the 1hr vs 7 years thing. (I looked it up.) But if it were correct the movie would be far more boring so I understand why they needed to make the math be nonsense.
and being near a blackhole, that is ridiculous the gamma rays would cook a human from 1 light year away, there is no WAY you could skim the horizon of a blackhole and live to tell about it.
also, the horizon of a blackhole is millions of degrees, it can melt anything including: diamonds, titanium, and aerogel mixed all together!
and their spaceship's chemical rockets and stabilizers seem to be way stronger than physics would ever allow for.
(I guess that is where the fiction kicks in.)

The silence during the outer space scenes is refreshingly-accurate and well done.

Interstellar is one of the best/better sci-fi movies to come along since Elysium/Contact/Aliens (IMO). It's not ground breaking but it's definitely unique and makes a person wonder about our planets future.


----------



## BassThatHz

Godzilla: It sucked. Everyone that I personally know hated it. and we are all Godzilla supporters. What does that tell you?

PQ was horrendously bad and fatally dark, Bass is not to scale, the roars on the IMAX version were 1 million times better than bluray version, didn't even get to see Godzilla 99% of the time, story is garbage and fake (and makes humans feel like helpless [email protected]ds).
-Bunker Buster missiles and large cannon fire can't cut through 1mm of Godzilla meat, but can slice through 50ft of solid metal and cement like butter, really we are to believe this?
-The main human character totally neglects his own wife and kid, at a criminal-level, for the whole movie (like days/weeks/months). Really? I care more about how much salt is on my McD's than he does his family. LOL
-Godzilla monsters walk within 10 miles of Area51 and not a single jet was scrambled, the most well-secured area on the planet with 1 million motion sensors that were all fully broken or what? Really???
-We can't secure nukes at all, the most dangerous devices ever made. Like really?
It's like they wanted to torture their audience with stupidity (or something.) I could go on, but I'll stop there.


----------



## d_c

No more scifi for you BTH - you're out!


----------



## NorthSky

I agree, regarding 'Godzilla'. ...It sucked.


----------



## Hopinater

d_c said:


> No more scifi for you BTH - you're out!


LOL….Looks like d_c revoked you're sci-fi card BTH. 

On another note, I've not seen Godzilla but based on the reviews I've seen in this thread I'm not sure I want to.


----------



## Gary147852

BassThatHz said:


> Godzilla: It sucked. Everyone that I personally know hated it. and we are all Godzilla supporters. What does that tell you?
> 
> PQ was horrendously bad and fatally dark, Bass is not to scale, the roars on the IMAX version were 1 million times better than bluray version, didn't even get to see Godzilla 99% of the time, story is garbage and fake (and makes humans feel like helpless [email protected]).
> -Bunker Buster missiles and large cannon fire can't cut through 1mm of Godzilla meat, but can slice through 50ft of solid metal and cement like butter, really we are to believe this?
> -The main human character totally neglects his own wife and kid, at a criminal-level, for the whole movie (like days/weeks/months). Really? I care more about how much salt is on my McD's than he does his family. LOL
> -Godzilla monsters walk within 10 miles of Area51 and not a single jet was scrambled, the most well-secured area on the planet with 1 million motion sensors that were all fully broken or what? Really???
> -We can't secure nukes at all, the most dangerous devices ever made. Like really?
> It's like they wanted to torture their audience with stupidity (or something.) I could go on, but I'll stop there.


I thought the bass in godzilla was pretty good. I thought that was how bass heads judged weather a movie was good or not.


----------



## Toe

Besides the clipping, I enjoyed Godzilla. Not the deepest bass, but it hit hard in all the right spots. It was a fun check your brain HT ride, but the clipping was annoying. It was a bass fest to some degree which I like.


----------



## d_c

Hopinater said:


> LOL….Looks like d_c revoked you're sci-fi card BTH.
> 
> On another note, I've not seen Godzilla but based on the reviews I've seen in this thread I'm not sure I want to.



Ok, I also think that it's not good. Just bustin chops. The bass was plentiful, but not deep. I wasn't impressed with it and apparently neither were my neighbors as whatever the key frequency is in the film resonates to their windows and makes them rattle. Same as when we watched Pacific Rim. Just boom boom boom for 2 hours. It got old and was pretty fatiguing by the end. That film I really enjoyed though. I prefer equal helpings of deeeeep ULF and the rest of the frequencies too, like Oblivion and my new favorite, Lone Survivor. It was a top demo pick for me because of the great surround in the forest battle, but I never experienced how awesome the ULF was until adding the hs24. The choppers heading to the drop zone is verrrry nice!

https://vimeo.com/125359653


----------



## Pain Infliction

d_c said:


> . The choppers heading to the drop zone is verrrry nice!


Yes! That was about 45 seconds of straight 5hz content. Really gets the fans on my amps spinning.


----------



## ChromeJob

The CinemaSins review of Godzilla (on YouTube) is hilarious, you guys who suffered through it deserve a watch of it. 

I borrowed Tron: Legacy from the library tonight based on comments about the audio track. Even in DD5.1 on a DVD, it was impressive! Great -- and I do mean great -- use of rear surrounds, and the dynamic bass for the Recognizers and some other effects was restrained, realistic, and pleasurable.


----------



## NorthSky

ChromeJob said:


> The CinemaSins review of Godzilla (on YouTube) is hilarious, you guys who suffered through it deserve a watch of it.


♦ Link, please?



> I borrowed *Tron: Legacy* from the library tonight based on comments about the audio track. Even in DD5.1 on a DVD, it was impressive! Great -- and I do mean great -- use of rear surrounds, and the dynamic bass for the Recognizers and some other effects was restrained, realistic, and pleasurable.


♦ It's the best, simply the best.


----------



## WayneJoy




----------



## mnc

Just watched Mockingjay pt.1 Bluray from Netflix. WTF?!?! Why does it only have a 5.1 Dolby Digital track?!


----------



## WayneJoy

Lionsgate downgrades the audio on all rental blu-rays that are 7.1 and up. They've been doing this for years.


----------



## mnc

I'm seriously thinking about dropping Netflix all together. I might as well just waited to see it on HBO instead.


----------



## ChromeJob

NorthSky said:


> Link, please?


 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=YouTube+CinemaSins+Godzilla




mnc said:


> Just watched Mockingjay pt.1 Bluray from Netflix. WTF?!?! Why does it only have a 5.1 Dolby Digital track?!



That's like going to the Porsche dealership to get your new 911, and out comes a Jetta.


----------



## chip387

mnc said:


> Just watched Mockingjay pt.1 Bluray from Netflix. WTF?!?! Why does it only have a 5.1 Dolby Digital track?!


Yea, I bought previously viewed from family video, same thing, no workout for my xs30se. Into the storm however was just what the sub needed
Chip


----------



## NorthSky

WayneJoy said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0mhhmK8jyk


Outrageous!


----------



## NorthSky

ChromeJob said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=YouTube+CinemaSins+Godzilla


Lol, thx Chrome. 



> That's like going to the Porsche dealership to get your new 911, and out comes a Jetta.


Netflix, Lionsgate Blu-rays; it's not part of a good time @ the movies. ...How can you get the best high-res audio bass from your subs if you get an inferior compressed audio soundtrack...

I just don't understand why they do that; is it a financial reason or something like that? ...To encourage people to purchase the real Blu-rays @ amazon or Best Buy stores. 

How can we enjoy renting John Wick from Netflix if what we get is not the real Blu-ray. ...Beats me, truly.


----------



## mnc

Wait, so John Wick bluray from Netflix isn't lossless either?


----------



## NorthSky

Well, it's a Lionsgate BR title, no?


----------



## Skylinestar

NorthSky said:


> Lol, thx Chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> Netflix, Lionsgate Blu-rays; it's not part of a good time @ the movies. ...How can you get the best high-res audio bass from your subs if you get an inferior compressed audio soundtrack...
> 
> I just don't understand why they do that; is it a financial reason or something like that? ...To encourage people to purchase the real Blu-rays @ amazon or Best Buy stores.
> 
> How can we enjoy renting John Wick from Netflix if what we get is not the real Blu-ray. ...Beats me, truly.


Is there a huge bass difference between an HD audio track and standard DTS/AC3 track?


----------



## Gary147852

Skylinestar said:


> Is there a huge bass difference between an HD audio track and standard DTS/AC3 track?


I don't think so. But I'm just a noob.


----------



## NorthSky

Skylinestar said:


> Is there a huge bass difference between an HD audio track and standard DTS/AC3 track?


I used the word "resolute", ...add "definition" too, "visceral", "accurate", "highly resolved bass".


----------



## Toe

Skylinestar said:


> Is there a huge bass difference between an HD audio track and standard DTS/AC3 track?


Assuming the same mix, no.


----------



## NorthSky

mnc said:


> Wait, so John Wick bluray from Netflix isn't lossless either?





NorthSky said:


> Well, it's a Lionsgate BR title, no?


♦ https://www.avsforum.com/POSTs



Toe said:


> Assuming the same mix, no.


♦ Huge, no. But there is a difference, definitely. ...To my ears. If there wasn't I wouldn't bother @ all with Blu-rays; I would simply stream from Netflix 
(I would need to get high speed Internet first). 

You truly think that compressed dts (lossy) from DVD (or BR) sounds very similar to DTS-HD MA (lossless) from Blu-ray? 
You don't notice a considerable difference?


----------



## Toe

NorthSky said:


> ♦ https://www.avsforum.com/POSTs
> 
> 
> 
> ♦ Huge, no. But there is a difference, definitely. ...To my ears. If there wasn't I wouldn't bother @ all with Blu-rays; I would simply stream from Netflix
> (I would need to get high speed Internet first).
> 
> You truly think that compressed dts (lossy) from DVD (or BR) sounds very similar to DTS-HD MA (lossless) from Blu-ray?
> You don't notice a considerable difference?


He was asking about bass in particular and no I don't hear or feel a significant difference if the mix is the same. Not only that but objectively, lossy bass doesn't show any differences, again assuming the same mix. 

What differences do you think you hear with bass in particular and how do you know these differences are not simply due to a volume or mix difference and what tracks have you compared?


----------



## NorthSky

Toe said:


> He was asking about bass in particular and no I don't hear or feel a significant difference if the mix is the same. Not only that but objectively, lossy bass doesn't show any differences, again assuming the same mix.
> 
> What differences do you think you hear with bass in particular and how do you know these differences are not simply due to a volume or mix difference and what tracks have you compared?


Yes, I was referring to the bass, particularly the bass. 

I already posted my impression (what I can easily discern with my ears and body - feel); in my above post. 
This is my honest overall opinion, from my vast movies watching/listening experience of thousands of DVDs and Blu-rays, and of few hundred HD DVDs.

Af*FIRM*ative.


----------



## Toe

NorthSky said:


> Yes, I was referring to the bass, particularly the bass.
> 
> I already posted my impression (what I can easily discern with my ears and body - feel); in my above post.
> This is my honest overall opinion, from my vast movies watching/listening experience of thousands of DVDs and Blu-rays, and of few hundred HD DVDs.
> 
> Af*FIRM*ative.


How do you know the difference is not simply due to a volume difference or different mix altogether? Master and Commander sounds better in lossy as far as the bass goes, but that is because the mix is unfiltered/different from the blu ray where the low end was chopped off. Are we to conclude that lossy is better than lossless from this example?


----------



## Pain Infliction

I won't watch lossy audio movies. Call me stuck up or whatever, but to me there is a huge difference all around the enitre bandwidth! I originally watched TF4 in lossy audio before I saw it with lossless audio. I thought that the movie was terrible because of the audio and was shocked that the put it out that way. The reason why I watched it that way was becuase when I ripped my movie, I didn't have a software update to extract the Atmos track. After I updated it and re-ripped the movie with Atmos, the lossless audio was a night and day difference. The bass too! I have a lot of subs and it is easy for me to say a movie does or does not have good bass. TF4 with lossy audio does not have good bass.


----------



## Toe

Again, I am talking just bass and all the objective data I/we have seen suggests there is zero limitation due to lossy vs lossless. The lossy Lionsgate titles I have watched have subjectively sounded just as good and hit just as hard in the low end once volume matched with the lossless.


----------



## NorthSky

That is very good that you are satisfied with lossy bass. But me I preferred my bass lossless; call me a traditionalist.

♥ *♥ Tron: Legacy*


----------



## Toe

NorthSky said:


> That is very good that you are satisfied with lossy bass. But me I preferred my bass lossless; call me a traditionalist.
> 
> ♥ *♥ Tron: Legacy*


Don't take my posts wrong, I prefer lossless audio as well. I have just never seen or experienced anything that would suggest there is a limitation to lossy bass in particular.


----------



## Pain Infliction

We will agree to disagree and that is ok.  To me, it is a night and day difference and not even close. Lossy bass sounds anemic like I have turned off all eq or something. Like I said earlier, I have watched the same movie in the the same theater, one lossy and the other lossless and it was a huge difference. 

No worries though. It's ok for both of us to have our own opinion.


----------



## Legairre

BassThatHz said:


> Godzilla: It sucked. Everyone that I personally know hated it. and we are all Godzilla supporters. What does that tell you?
> 
> PQ was horrendously bad and fatally dark, Bass is not to scale, the roars on the IMAX version were 1 million times better than bluray version, didn't even get to see Godzilla 99% of the time, story is garbage and fake (and makes humans feel like helpless [email protected]).
> -Bunker Buster missiles and large cannon fire can't cut through 1mm of Godzilla meat, but can slice through 50ft of solid metal and cement like butter, really we are to believe this?
> -The main human character totally neglects his own wife and kid, at a criminal-level, for the whole movie (like days/weeks/months). Really? I care more about how much salt is on my McD's than he does his family. LOL
> -Godzilla monsters walk within 10 miles of Area51 and not a single jet was scrambled, the most well-secured area on the planet with 1 million motion sensors that were all fully broken or what? Really???
> -We can't secure nukes at all, the most dangerous devices ever made. Like really?
> It's like they wanted to torture their audience with stupidity (or something.) I could go on, but I'll stop there.


Man you just summed up everything I feel about this movie. Would have been nice if Godzilla was actually in Godzilla. It's like Godzilla made cameo.


----------



## JT78681

^^^ Wow don't hold anything back lol


----------



## Toe

Pain Infliction said:


> We will agree to disagree and that is ok.  To me, it is a night and day difference and not even close. Lossy bass sounds anemic like I have turned off all eq or something. Like I said earlier, I have watched the same movie in the the same theater, one lossy and the other lossless and it was a huge difference.
> 
> No worries though. It's ok for both of us to have our own opinion.


I have owned a number of great bass dvds and later upgraded to blu like WOTW that blew my doors off in both cases. Are you telling me WOTW on blu ray gave you some incredibly better LFE experience vs the tried and true lossy track??


----------



## Pain Infliction

Toe said:


> I have owned a number of great bass dvds and later upgraded to blu like WOTW that blew my doors off in both cases. Are you telling me WOTW on blu ray gave you some incredibly better LFE experience vs the tried and true lossy track??


I have not done an A B comparison to that specific movie, but considering all other movies have a night and day difference, I would assume so. Try going back and look to see the difference. I can easily tell if a movie is lossy or lossless specifically how the bass is in a movie more than other areas of the bandwidth.


----------



## GunmetalR56

Toe said:


> Don't take my posts wrong, I prefer lossless audio as well. I have just never seen or experienced anything that would suggest there is a limitation to lossy bass in particular.


For what it is worth, last night the wife and I fired up Batman Begins. All during the movie I kept thinking this sounds..off. The bass was one-note and it wasn't dynamic or full sounding like I expected.

Finally, I look and see that the audio track is "Dolby Digital". Switch to True HD and presto! Sound is glorious again.. the bass has the nuance and definition I remembered.


----------



## Pain Infliction

^^^ Dynamic is the perfect way of describing it.


----------



## Toe

Yep, agree to disagree. Lossy bass sounds anemic?? That is ridiculous and no objective data I have seen supports that and neither would my subjective experiences.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Toe said:


> Yep, agree to disagree. Lossy bass sounds anemic?? That is ridiculous and no objective data I have seen supports that and neither would my subjective experiences.


No worries my man. Everybody has their own opinion and there is nothing wrong with that. If I have time this weekend, maybe I can take some measurements and post them.


----------



## Toe

Pain Infliction said:


> No worries my man. Everybody has their own opinion and there is nothing wrong with that. If I have time this weekend, maybe I can take some measurements and post them.


Make sure they are the same mix and volume matched if you do.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Toe said:


> Make sure they are the same mix and volume matched if you do.


For sure.


----------



## mo949

I think one of the reasons the lossy bass can sound even better sometimes is precisely because it isn't the same mix as the lossless track. I'm not sure you can easily find a direct comparison without just compressing a lossless mix yourself and testing it.


----------



## Pain Infliction

mo949 said:


> I think one of the reasons the lossy bass can sound even better sometimes is precisely because it isn't the same mix as the lossless track. I'm not sure you can easily find a direct comparison without just compressing a lossless mix yourself and testing it.


I have actually done this before using handbrake on 'Live Free or Die Hard' It castrated the bass when I compressed it.


----------



## Toe

mo949 said:


> I think one of the reasons the lossy bass can sound even better sometimes is precisely because it isn't the same mix as the lossless track. I'm not sure you can easily find a direct comparison without just compressing a lossless mix yourself and testing it.



Right, different mixes will give different LFE experiences, but same mix and lossy bass will not be "anemic" in comparison. Hasn't FilmMixer talked about this as well on here?


----------



## lefthandluke

a little hesitant to even bring it up here, because it is certainly NOT a bass movie...but the drums in "birdman" were outstanding!!!


----------



## Yosemite Dan

lefthandluke said:


> a little hesitant to even bring it up here, because it is certainly NOT a bass movie...but the drums in "birdman" were outstanding!!!


Just happened to watch this last night and you're right. The drums were the only thing that kept me awake because i found the movie to be a bore. Not sure what all the praise was about. I do like the unique way it was directed with seamless continual shots. Everything else was decidedly average


----------



## Alan P

Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed Birdman...but I think all the praise (esp. from The Academy) is because it shows us "normal folk" just how difficult it is being a "serious actor".


----------



## Bassment

guys, remember there are 3 different qualities of bitstream, not just two. Dolby digital, blu-ray dolby digital/DTS and blu-ray DTS-HD/DolbyTrueHD. There is a very large, noticeable difference between streamed dolby digital and blu-ray dolby digital.


----------



## mo949

Pain Infliction said:


> I have actually done this before using handbrake on 'Live Free or Die Hard' It castrated the bass when I compressed it.





Toe said:


> Right, different mixes will give different LFE experiences, but same mix and lossy bass will not be "anemic" in comparison. Hasn't FilmMixer talked about this as well on here?


 
Honestly, IDK. When I just think about it though, it seems that the low frequency would suffer less from the high frequency when you compress things because the wavelengths are longer and most functions should be able to get more accuracy with less resolution on those longer wavelengths. All codecs are different though.

I do know that a lot of my DVD tracks sound really darn good in the LFE department


----------



## NorthSky

Toe said:


> Don't take my posts wrong, I prefer lossless audio as well. I have just never seen or experienced anything that would suggest there is a limitation to lossy bass in particular.


Never did; we simply exchange our "bass" views from Standard Bass to HD Bass, ...that's all.


----------



## NorthSky

lefthandluke said:


> a little hesitant to even bring it up here, because it is certainly NOT a bass movie...but the drums in "birdman" were outstanding!!!


Totally agree; very clean sounding, very present, live, and emotionally efficient. ...That was the very first thing that made the biggest impact for me in 'Birdman' and the rest is now "Oscar" history. ...And a great addition to my Blu-ray library; just like a gold Oscar trophy.
...But it is the content (being) value, not the possession (having) value.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Bassment said:


> guys, remember there are 3 different qualities of bitstream, not just two. Dolby digital, blu-ray dolby digital/DTS and blu-ray DTS-HD/DolbyTrueHD. There is a very large, noticeable difference between streamed dolby digital and blu-ray dolby digital.



Just to be clear, I am talking about the difference between Dolby Digital on a blu-ray and DTS-HD MA/Dolby TrueHD


----------



## irvin

Just got done watching Noah on Netflix very surprised the amount of bass this movie had. Anyone watched it yet.


----------



## Pain Infliction

irvin said:


> Just got done watching Noah on Netflix very surprised the amount of bass this movie had. Anyone watched it yet.



I have it on blu-ray and haven't seen it yet. Good to know that it has good bass. Might make me move it up in the que now.


----------



## derrickdj1

Pain Infliction said:


> Just to be clear, I am talking about the difference between Dolby Digital on a blu-ray and DTS-HD MA/Dolby TrueHD


If I understand the question correctly, LFE for Dolby starts around 80 HZ and for DTS 120 Hz. The content between 80 and 120 Hz between the two format is minimal and should not make a difference.


----------



## Pain Infliction

The most recent movie that I have noticed a huge difference was TF4. The Atmos track vs the DD track was completely more dynamic.


----------



## NorthSky

Pain Infliction said:


> Just to be clear, I am talking about the difference between Dolby Digital on a blu-ray and DTS-HD MA/Dolby TrueHD


♦ Easiest way to compare. ...And perfectly appropriate/adequate. 



irvin said:


> Just got done watching *Noah* on Netflix very surprised the amount of bass this movie had. Anyone watched it yet.


♦ Yes, definite!y. ...I have watched it on Blu, and those rocks they do rock with a huge trembling force. ...And the ocean's waves...


----------



## NorthSky

Pain Infliction said:


> The most recent movie that I have noticed a huge difference was TF4. The Atmos track vs the DD track was completely more dynamic.


Perfect example.
And I don't even want to bother with the compressed DD audio soundtrack; no way Jose, not when you get lossless Dolby TrueHD 7.1 (Dolby Atmos) audio.


----------



## Toe

Pain Infliction said:


> The most recent movie that I have noticed a huge difference was TF4. The Atmos track vs the DD track was completely more dynamic.


Wouldn't these be two different mixes though? This has nothing to do with lossy vs lossless. What you are hearing is either a volume or mix difference. Hell, in many cases such as AotC, the LotR films, Master and Commander, etc......the lossy track on the DVD has objectively and subjectively fuller and/or louder and/or deeper bass vs the lossless track on the blu ray.....are we to conclude that lossy audio/bass is actually better in general because of these situations? Of course not, the mix and/or levels are different (AotC IIRC on data-bass was shown to have the bass levels turned down on the lossless track vs the lossy dvd track). 


Going from my old DVD copies of numerous titles like Fight Club, Toy Story 2, M&C, WOTW, Matrix films, LotR, the Star Wars movies, etc.........there was either no discernible difference, or in a few cases as mentioned above, the lossy DVD track actually has better low end support! But again, this has nothing to do with lossy vs lossless but rather a mix and/or volume/level difference.



NorthSky said:


> Perfect example.
> And I don't even want to bother with the compressed DD audio soundtrack; no way Jose, not when you get lossless Dolby TrueHD 7.1 (Dolby Atmos) audio.


Not a perfect example. Are we dealing with the same mix? Same volume? Whatever differences there may or may not be it is certainly not due to lossy vs lossless as far as bass goes. Anyone getting "anemic" bass from the lossy DD/DTS track on these DVDs/blu rays vs the lossless track assuming we are dealing with the same mix and all else being equal (same volume) has something else going on.


----------



## Pain Infliction

I don't know? I figured that Dolby Digital was lossy and the Atmos was lossless? If this is not the case, I am really confused now. This was mainly what I was taking about and the one time that I compressed a losseless audio track. If I am wrong about the differences, I will learn something new.


----------



## wth718

Toe said:


> Yep, agree to disagree. Lossy bass sounds anemic?? That is ridiculous and no objective data I have seen supports that and neither would my subjective experiences.


I also call bs on this. I doubt in a blind test anyone would be able to tell the difference between lossy/lossless in the bass department. Lossy tracks have more than enough bandwidth for all the bass information. This sounds like a case of psychoacoustics at work.


----------



## DaveyMac

I'm not so sure about Babadook being hailed for good bass. There really wasn't that much. Is bass worse on Netflix? That's how I watched it.


----------



## Pain Infliction

wth718 said:


> I also call bs on this. I doubt in a blind test anyone would be able to tell the difference between lossy/lossless in the bass department. Lossy tracks have more than enough bandwidth for all the bass information. This sounds like a case of psychoacoustics at work.



Nothing psycho about me buddy. I realized that the bass sucked in TF4 when I watched it. I didn't even know that it was the DD track. So basically it was a blind test. When I found out that makeMKV put out an update to enable you to rip atmos tracks is when I found out. Went back and watched the movie and the bass was what I thought it should have been.


----------



## Toe

wth718 said:


> I also call bs on this. I doubt in a blind test anyone would be able to tell the difference between lossy/lossless in the bass department. Lossy tracks have more than enough bandwidth for all the bass information. This sounds like a case of psychoacoustics at work.


Agreed. We are either dealing with placebo, mix difference or simply a volume difference (louder is usually perceived as better as we know just like brighter is usually perceived as better in the video world). All the graphs and objective data we have seen over the years from lossy DD/DTS as you elude to has never suggested there is ANY limitation as far as bass goes.


----------



## Toe

DaveyMac said:


> I'm not so sure about Babadook being hailed for good bass. There really wasn't that much. Is bass worse on Netflix? That's how I watched it.


The blu ray had a fair number of loud bass moments, but nothing real deep subjectively from my viewing. If it did go deep, it was not at a high level.


----------



## NorthSky

If there's no perceptive difference in the bass between lossy and lossless audio; then I'll have super early tonight and I will start again buying DVDs instead of Blu-rays. 
Thank you very much.  

But wait a second here; how would I get hi-def picture in 3D now? ...And why are they calling the audio on Blu-ray hi-res? 
Did my ears lie to me during all those years (from 2006)? ...That's almost ten years. ...5,000+ DVDs and 4,000+ Blu-rays later. ...Plus 400+ HD DVDs.
I'll have to reassess my situation; perhaps $7.99 a month (Netflix) is good enough? ...I really think NOT. 

♦ *'Apocalypse Now'* ... a great flick, on Blu-ray. ...The *Redux* version.
...With reasonable bass, but nothing to shake down my four walls and crash my ceiling on my head plus crack the floor under my feet.


----------



## Toe

Here is a good recent example with Expendables 3 DD 5.1 vs TrueHD 7.1 where they are damn near identical as far as low end.....

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/324-the-expendables-3-discussion-and-poll-closed/


----------



## Toe

NorthSky said:


> If there's no perceptive difference in the bass between lossy and lossless audio; then I'll have super early tonight and I will start again buying DVDs instead of Blu-rays.
> Thank you very much.


 
Obviously there are other reasons to buy the blu ray vs the DVD  I don't know about you, but on my 9' wide screen, there is a vast difference in general PQ between DVD and blu ray among other things.


----------



## wth718

Pain Infliction said:


> Nothing psycho about me buddy.


Lol. I wasn't insulting you. Psychoacoustics is well-known phenomenon where people perceive difference when there is none. That's what makes blind tests so important.



Toe said:


> The blu ray had a fair number of loud bass moments, but nothing real deep subjectively from my viewing. If it did go deep, it was not at a high level.


 Agreed. Decent bass, nothing special. 



NorthSky said:


> If there's no perceptive difference in the bass between lossy and lossless audio; then I'll have super early tonight and I will start again buying DVDs instead of Blu-rays.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> But wait a second here; how would I get hi-def picture in 3D now? ...And why are they calling the audio on Blu-ray hi-res?
> Did my ears lie to me during all those years (from 2006)? ...That's almost ten years. ...5,000+ DVDs and 4,000+ Blu-rays later. ...Plus 400+ HD DVDs.
> I'll have to reassess my situation; perhaps $7.99 a month (Netflix) is good enough? ...I really think NOT.
> 
> ♦ *'Apocalypse Now'* ... a great flick, on Blu-ray. ...The *Redux* version.
> ...With reasonable bass, but nothing to shake down my four walls and crash my ceiling on my head plus crack the floor under my feet.


I don't think anyone on this thread has said that DVD is preferable to blu Ray. There are clearly benefits to the lossless medium, namely the overall resolution of the audio and picture quality. The only thing we're talking about is the bass, which comprises .585% of the bandwidth. Certainly not a night and day difference.


----------



## NorthSky

wth718 said:


> I don't think anyone on this thread has said that DVD is preferable to blu Ray. There are clearly benefits to the lossless medium, namely the overall resolution of the audio and picture quality. *The only thing we're talking about is the bass, which comprises .585% of the bandwidth. Certainly not a night and day difference*.


For some folks here that's all the difference between life and death.  ...Include me in that bunch of great folks. 

And don't feed them no less than lossless bass. ...Including me of course.


----------



## Mrkazador

DaveyMac said:


> I'm not so sure about Babadook being hailed for good bass. There really wasn't that much. Is bass worse on Netflix? That's how I watched it.


There isn't much bass, just a couple scenes iirc.


----------



## Toe

NorthSky said:


> And don't feed them no less than lossless bass. ...Including me of course.


 
Sure, but lossless bass doesn't mean $hit in a case like Master and Commander where the low end has been neutered compared to the lossy track on the dvd. All things being equal, we all want the lossless audio, but if you think you are getting any actual significant real world difference in the bass department with lossless vs lossy (again, all things being equal like same mix and volume) bass, you are fooling yourself.


----------



## NorthSky

You seem to be stuck with *'Master and Commander'* ...yes, I know all about it, but I do have another 4,000+ Blus in my arsenal @ home. ...Real discs.

And 'Master ...' sounds great on Blu-ray. ...Abso!ute!y phenomenal with height information and them canons! 
{I also have the Sp. Ed. on DVD as well; but when time to revisit it is still the Blu-ray for me...all the way, lossless bass included.}


----------



## wth718

NorthSky said:


> For some folks here that's all the difference between life and death.  ...Include me in that bunch of great folks.
> 
> And don't feed them no less than lossless bass. ...Including me of course.


Methinks you misunderstood me. Not saying that's the percentage difference between one or the other. Saying that the LFE comprises that much of the total bandwidth. You don't need more digital information to properly represent that. But, believe what you will.


----------



## NorthSky

wth718 said:


> Methinks you misunderstood me. Not saying that's the percentage difference between one or the other. Saying that the LFE comprises that much of the total bandwidth. You don't need more digital information to properly represent that. But, believe what you will.


Ok. That was the amount of info dedicated to the LFE channel. 

I don't believe in this case here; I use my ears and body vibrations and overall physical and sensory satisfaction.
And I get more from the bass on Blu-ray with hi-res audio than compressed audio. ...Very physical assessment, nothing to do with believing.


----------



## Toe

NorthSky said:


> You seem to be stuck with *'Master and Commander'* ...yes, I know all about it, but I do have another 4,000+ Blus in my arsenal @ home. ...Real discs.
> 
> And 'Master ...' sounds great on Blu-ray. ...Abso!ute!y phenomenal with height information and them canons!
> {I also have the Sp. Ed. on DVD as well; but when time to revisit it is still the Blu-ray for me...all the way, lossless bass included.}


I gave other examples, but you don't seem to be reading or comprehending my posts very well as you are missing the point!


----------



## Toe

NorthSky said:


> Ok. That was the amount of info dedicated to the LFE channel.
> 
> I don't believe in this case here; I use my ears and body vibrations and overall physical and sensory satisfaction.
> And I get more from the bass on Blu-ray with hi-res audio than compressed audio. ...Very physical assessment, nothing to do with believing.


 
If this is your only "proof", there is nothing left to discuss. There have been tons of objective measurements that suggest otherwise over the years between these AVS bass threads, data-bass, etc...... and we have already talked about why you might be hearing a difference as all the variables are not the same if you truly are hearing a difference. 

We have also given MANY examples at this point where the lossy DVD DD/DTS track will actually give you stronger "body vibrations and overall physical and sensory assessment" as you put it vs the lossless blu ray track, but this is simply due to being a different mix and or level difference. From your faulty logic however we should conclude from these examples that lossy DD/DTS on DVD is superior for bass vs lossless blu ray which of course is also ridiculous.


----------



## NorthSky

Alright, from now on I will switch to the lossy audio track from all my Blu-rays.

* Did you check the bass from *'Exodus: Gods and Kings'* recently, on Blu? ...Not bad, not bad @ all.


----------



## discone

Got to watch Babadook this weekend. As mentioned before everyone my have a different take on the film. I for one did not care for it that much and well there were a couple of good bass moments that made the wife jump she also thought the movie wasn't all that. There were times in the film where more bass would have made the experience more satisfying and eerie. 

I got TMNT in the mail yesterday and hope to spin it tonight for some bass redemption!!  

I've also moved up Oblivion to the top of my queue for a viewing so I can give this film the respect it deserves.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Got to watch Babadook this weekend. As mentioned before everyone my have a different take on the film. I for one did not care for it that much and well there were a couple of good bass moments that made the wife jump she also thought the movie wasn't all that. There were times in the film where more bass would have made the experience more satisfying and eerie.
> 
> I got TMNT in the mail yesterday and hope to spin it tonight for some bass redemption!!
> 
> I've also moved up Oblivion to the top of my queue for a viewing so I can give this film the respect it deserves.


Thanks for your take on Babadook. I think I'm going to hold off on renting this one for now. I think you will like the TMNT as far as the bass is concerned, as I have the BD which has the Atmos track.  Post up after giving it a spin !! Glad to see you are going to give Oblivion a spin as that movie is just Awesome in my book. It's one of the best out there with all around performances. 
I did revisit* Interstellar* this past weekend and found the film to be much more enjoyable than the first time !! I watched it solo this time and cranked it a lot louder on the main volume on the AVR. No dialog issues and the bass was excellent when there was bass scenes.  
I was able to watch* Exodus*: *Gods and Kings* andas stated I think the guys/gals may have a better benefit with a power house sealed sub to abstract the deep bass. I did not get much from it with my ported subs. Movie overall was great as I liked it.*
*


----------



## AJ72

NorthSky said:


> I don't usually post in this thread, but 'Interstellar' made me to.



This is no longer true "Prolific poster" North Sky.


----------



## NorthSky

So, the bass chart is the best indicator, the one we should abide by, or when we comment personally about the bass of a flick we watched recently, or in the past, should we mention if it is from Netflix (streaming), a download, from Vudu, from normal cable TV, from VHS, from DVD, from Blu-ray, from any other? 

♦ Question: 
*The bass recorded on DVD and the bass recorded on Blu-ray (encoding), and in general (average, not the exceptions); which is the one with better "definition"?*

Is it more important the "loudness" in decibels (constant, and on peaks too), the lowest audio frequencies in Hertz, the fine resolution, all together; yes that would be.
Is there more to it?

* AJ, I'm here to learn, and I'm interested. 

One more thing; our room's acoustics (the low frequencies)...how much of an impact does it have on objective measurements and subjective auditory transfer?


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> Thanks for your take on Babadook. I think I'm going to hold off on renting this one for now. I think you will like the TMNT as far as the bass is concerned, as I have the BD which has the Atmos track.  Post up after giving it a spin !! Glad to see you are going to give Oblivion a spin as that movie is just Awesome in my book. It's one of the best out there with all around performances.
> I did revisit* Interstellar* this past weekend and found the film to be much more enjoyable than the first time !! I watched it solo this time and cranked it a lot louder on the main volume on the AVR. No dialog issues and the bass was excellent when there was bass scenes.
> I was able to watch* Exodus*: *Gods and Kings* andas stated I think the guys/gals may have a better benefit with a power house sealed sub to abstract the deep bass. I did not get much from it with my ported subs. Movie overall was great as I liked it.*
> *



Looking forward to the Atmos track on TMNT and will post up! Heard there is a few good bass scenes. 

Glad to hear you were able to enjoy Intersteller the second time around. I'm still on the short wait list from Netflix and hope to see it soon. Just like you I may have to kick up the volume a tad more.  We watched Exodus this past weekend and thought it was good overall given the liberties they took. Sort of the same they did with Noah. 

With your review of Oblivion how could I keep passing it up!!  I would have watched it sooner if we hadn't seen it a couple times before I got my sub. Since it's been a year now I figure it's about time to load this into the player and prepare for the feast my eye's an ears are about to enjoy.


----------



## MN-Rabbit

NorthSky said:


> Alright, from now on I will switch to the lossy audio track from all my Blu-rays.
> 
> * Did you check the bass from *'Exodus: Gods and Kings'* recently, on Blu? ...Not bad, not bad @ all.


I know very well about that, lost my old Velodyne at the parting of the Red Sea. Oh well it was time for a replacement...very happy with new SVS.


----------



## beastaudio

MN-Rabbit said:


> I know very well about that, lost my old Velodyne at the parting of the Red Sea. Oh well it was time for a replacement...very happy with new SVS.


Please wrap spoiler tags around movie plot postings. Don't want to ruin it for everyone else.....Ok totally kidding this time around.... That was a bit obvious as part of the plot of that movie, Lol.


----------



## Hopinater

Ray77085 said:


> I did revisit* Interstellar* this past weekend and found the film to be much more enjoyable than the first time !! I watched it solo this time and cranked it a lot louder on the main volume on the AVR. No dialog issues and the bass was excellent when there was bass scenes.


This is getting to be a common theme with a lot guys who weren't fans of the movie (or were on the fence) with the first viewing. The 2nd viewing seems to be converting a lot of people to the merits of the movie.

I liked the movie the first time I saw it but I admit it pushed the envelope in areas and I can see how it may be an acquired taste for some.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> Looking forward to the Atmos track on TMNT and will post up! Heard there is a few good bass scenes.
> 
> Glad to hear you were able to enjoy Intersteller the second time around. I'm still on the short wait list from Netflix and hope to see it soon. Just like you I may have to kick up the volume a tad more.  We watched Exodus this past weekend and thought it was good overall given the liberties they took. Sort of the same they did with Noah.
> 
> With your review of Oblivion how could I keep passing it up!!  I would have watched it sooner if we hadn't seen it a couple times before I got my sub. Since it's been a year now I figure it's about time to load this into the player and prepare for the feast my eye's an ears are about to enjoy.


I'm curious to know what you thought about the bass in Exodus ? I know you upgraded your sub, but is it a sealed or ported ? My experience with Exodus was, it had a few good bass moments, but did not hit hard.  I did like the Noah film as well and thought the acting and bass was done very, very well !!  
Yes Sir !! Oblivion will be a great work out for your sub and that one scene


Spoiler



the rope break


will have you rewinding a few more times.


----------



## tvuong

^^ I prefer the grenade scene in WWZ than that Oblivion scene.


----------



## Ray77085

Hopinater said:


> This is getting to be a common theme with a lot guys who weren't fans of the movie (or were on the fence) with the first viewing. The 2nd viewing seems to be converting a lot of people to the merits of the movie.
> 
> I liked the movie the first time I saw it but I admit it pushed the envelope in areas and I can see how it may be an acquired taste for some.


Yep Hopinater,
You are correct and it did not take the 3rd time as the charm !! I'm just being honest as I really did not like it the 1st time. Cranking the volume, no interruptions, no dosing off , all made a huge difference. So now I can say, I'm glad I did a blind buy on that one !!


----------



## Ray77085

tvuong said:


> ^^ I prefer the grenade scene in WWZ than that Oblivion scene.


I agree with that as I think it did hit much harder and lower. However the overall movie of Oblivion IMO blows WWZ out of the water !!


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> I'm curious to know what you thought about the bass in Exodus ? I know you upgraded your sub, but is it a sealed or ported ? My experience with Exodus was, it had a few good bass moments, but did not hit hard.  I did like the Noah film as well and thought the acting and bass was done very, very well !!
> Yes Sir !! Oblivion will be a great work out for your sub and that one scene
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the rope break
> 
> 
> will have you rewinding a few more times.


I enjoyed the bass but I have a ported sub so do not go much below 17Hz. If the film did go lower I would not have been able to feel it. I did notice also that it was not as loud and maybe in a future viewing I'll run the bass a little hotter. I felt it though as


Spoiler



the sea was parted and the wave came crashing in. I also got some during the storm.



I just got done with TMNT and enjoyed the bass!  The movie was ok for what it was and allowed me to just kick back and remember when they first came out in the late 80"s early 90"s. I really liked the bass when



Spoiler



they were going down the snow covered mountain. It was cool also in the first fight scene with Shredder in his armor fighting Splinter. The part where Shredder turned on some kind of magnetic source to pull his knives back to his suit reminded me of the same sounding effect for when a Transformer was changing form in the last movie.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> I enjoyed the bass but I have a ported sub so do not go much below 17Hz. If the film did go lower I would not have been able to feel it. I did notice also that it was not as loud and maybe in a future viewing I'll run the bass a little hotter. I felt it though as
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the sea was parted and the wave came crashing in. I also got some during the storm.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got done with TMNT and enjoyed the bass!  The movie was ok for what it was and allowed me to just kick back and remember when they first came out in the late 80"s early 90"s. I really liked the bass when
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> they were going down the snow covered mountain. It was cool also in the first fight scene with Shredder in his armor fighting Splinter. The part where Shredder turned on some kind of magnetic source to pull his knives back to his suit reminded me of the same sounding effect for when a Transformer was changing form in the last movie.


OK Great !!
I agree with your statements and glad you enjoyed the bass in TMNT.  I'm still waiting on the new DTS-X sound track to hit the BD market. I would like to know how it will stack up against those Atmos tracks.


----------



## eng-399

After reading these posts I keep going back and fourth on what movies to play the first nite I get the room going which is really soon. I have 4 si 18's in a very big slot ported boxes powered by a inuke 6000. What would you guys recommend. Say top 5 movies today to buy or rent for the first couple of nights having the room going. Are some movies bass clips better in a sealed box verse ported. Mike


----------



## Pain Infliction

eng-399 said:


> After reading these posts I keep going back and fourth on what movies to play the first nite I get the room going which is really soon. I have 4 si 18's in a very big slot ported boxes powered by a inuke 6000. What would you guys recommend. Say top 5 movies today to buy or rent for the first couple of nights having the room going. Are some movies bass clips better in a sealed box verse ported. Mike


TIH
Underworld awakening
Oblivion
War of the worlds 
Battle LA


TIH is probably the best bass mix I've heard and mixed very good with no clipping.


----------



## eng-399

Thanks I'll try these out!!! Looking forward to the room shaking lol


----------



## BassThatHz

Just saw the Jurassic World trailer. Looks scary.
Hopefully it will be a good new-aged remake, unlike Godzilla...
Hoping for lots of infra-bass in it.


----------



## Scott Simonian

BassThatHz said:


> Just saw the Jurassic World trailer. Looks scary.
> Hopefully it will be a good new-aged remake, unlike Godzilla...
> Hoping for lots of infra-bass in it.


Nah. Probably going to be another 30hz loudness monster like all the rest of the blockbuster movies lately.

Hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## WereWolf84

BassThatHz said:


> Just saw the Jurassic World trailer. Looks scary.
> Hopefully it will be a good new-aged remake, unlike Godzilla...
> Hoping for lots of infra-bass in it.


Did you also watched the Batman v Superman trailer?


----------



## NorthSky

eng-399 said:


> After reading these posts I keep going back and fourth on what movies to play the first nite I get the room going which is really soon. I have 4 si 18's in a very big slot ported boxes powered by a inuke 6000. What would you guys recommend. Say top 5 movies today to buy or rent for the first couple of nights having the room going. Are some movies bass clips better in a sealed box verse ported. Mike


- Tron: Legacy
- Interstellar
- Super 8
- Pacific Rim
- Star Wars: Episode III
- LOTR trilogy


----------



## NorthSky

Pain Infliction said:


> TIH
> Underworld awakening
> Oblivion
> *War of the Worlds*
> Battle LA
> 
> 
> TIH is probably the best bass mix I've heard and mixed very good with no clipping.


- The Book of Eli


----------



## discone

eng-399 said:


> After reading these posts I keep going back and fourth on what movies to play the first nite I get the room going which is really soon. I have 4 si 18's in a very big slot ported boxes powered by a inuke 6000. What would you guys recommend. Say top 5 movies today to buy or rent for the first couple of nights having the room going. Are some movies bass clips better in a sealed box verse ported. Mike




How about *Captain America: The Winter Soldier*!


----------



## Toe

NorthSky said:


> - Star Wars: Episode III


 
?? Is this a joke post?!   If you had followed the bass threads all these years, you would know that Ep3 is largely considered one of the biggest LFE flops/disappointments of all time, especially coming from AotC on DVD (the lossless mix on the Ep2 blu ray was toned down a bit in the LFE department). You can tell the same mixers were not used going from Ep2 to Ep3. Ep3 would either make my number 2 or number 3 spot in biggest LFE disappointments ever.......

1. Hobbit part 1
2. Star Wars Ep 3 Revenge of the Sith
3. 2012

You could switch out 2 and 3, but Hobbit clearly gets the number 1 spot on my list as biggest bass flops ever.



NorthSky said:


> - The Book of Eli


 
Your posts just get better and better . Nothing against Book of Eli as it is a well done bass film, but it in no way belongs in the same list as TIH and WOTW!


----------



## Toe

Watched Dawn of the Planet of the Apes last night and the bass was pretty forgettable I thought. Need to look at the graphs on DB assuming it was measured, but nothing seemed to dig deep. 3d was pretty decent, but again nothing special. I liked the movie.

Have Battle of the Five Armies and Exodus Gods and Kings here from NF and looking forward to checking those out next. Five Armies certainly looks like a big improvement in the low end vs 1 and 2 looking at the DB graph!


----------



## bgtighe23

I enjoyed World War Z. Especially when the "zombies" flooded Jerusalem. Decent intro if I remember.

I don't remember Pacific Rim having a noticeable bass scene, but the entire movie was filled with enjoyable bass.

Let's Be Cops was a below average movie at best, but the music track/mix had great bass.

I could watch Total Recall again, but I wish it had more intense scenes like the intro.

The Dark Knight is a movie I could watch over and over. Great intro. One of my favs.

*(Spoiler alert if you haven't seen the 3rd movie) *
I didn't think Battle of Five armies had anything special has far as a bass scene. My favorite scene of the trilogy was the 2nd movie, the Desolation of Smaug. My favorite scene was when Mr. Baggins was looking for the stone (not going to try to spell it's name ). I *loved* the voice of Smaug. I loved the long conversation that went on between the two characters. I wish he was more present in the 3rd movie. I was really disappointed they killed him so fast.

Another question: What is this TIH movie that I see people abbreviating? or is that the name of the movie? haha sorry - I can't fill in the blanks.


----------



## Alan P

The Incredible Hulk (2008).


----------



## lizrussspike

barrell roll Flight of the Phoenix


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Watched Dawn of the Planet of the Apes last night and the bass was pretty forgettable I thought. Need to look at the graphs on DB assuming it was measured, but nothing seemed to dig deep. 3d was pretty decent, but again nothing special. I liked the movie.
> 
> Have Battle of the Five Armies and Exodus Gods and Kings here from NF and looking forward to checking those out next. Five Armies certainly looks like a big improvement in the low end vs 1 and 2 looking at the DB graph!


The overall Audio presentation in the Hobbit 3 is just outstanding and is the closest bass wise to the LOTRT (which in my opinion is necessary to covey such an epic undertaking) between the the two you should have a good time at the movies


----------



## Gary147852

bgtighe23 said:


> I enjoyed World War Z. Especially when the "zombies" flooded Jerusalem. Decent intro if I remember.
> 
> I don't remember Pacific Rim having a noticeable bass scene, but the entire movie was filled with enjoyable bass.
> 
> Let's Be Cops was a below average movie at best, but the music track/mix had great bass.
> 
> I could watch Total Recall again, but I wish it had more intense scenes like the intro.
> 
> The Dark Knight is a movie I could watch over and over. Great intro. One of my favs.
> 
> *(Spoiler alert if you haven't seen the 3rd movie) *
> I didn't think Battle of Five armies had anything special has far as a bass scene. My favorite scene of the trilogy was the 2nd movie, the Desolation of Smaug. My favorite scene was when Mr. Baggins was looking for the stone (not going to try to spell it's name ). I *loved* the voice of Smaug. I loved the long conversation that went on between the two characters. I wish he was more present in the 3rd movie. I was really disappointed they killed him so fast.
> 
> Another question: What is this TIH movie that I see people abbreviating? or is that the name of the movie? haha sorry - I can't fill in the blanks.


Also really dissappointed with how short his time was.


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> The overall Audio presentation in the Hobbit 3 is just outstanding and is the closest bass wise to the LOTRT (which in my opinion is necessary to covey such an epic undertaking) between the the two you should have a good time at the movies


Great to hear! Hoping to get out early today and fire one of these up


----------



## NorthSky

Alan P said:


> The Incredible Hulk (2008).





lizrussspike said:


> barrell roll Flight of the Phoenix


Ya man! ...Rumble.


----------



## NorthSky

Toe said:


> ?? Is this a joke post?!   If you had followed the bass threads all these years, you would know that Ep3 is largely considered one of the biggest LFE flops/disappointments of all time, especially coming from AotC on DVD (the lossless mix on the Ep2 blu ray was toned down a bit in the LFE department). You can tell the same mixers were not used going from Ep2 to Ep3. Ep3 would either make my number 2 or number 3 spot in biggest LFE disappointments ever.......
> 1. Hobbit part 1
> 2. Star Wars Ep 3 Revenge of the Sith
> 3. 2012
> You could switch out 2 and 3, but Hobbit clearly gets the number 1 spot on my list as biggest bass flops ever.


Thank you for your participation in this very cool "bass" thread where everyone have fun and love their movies and all of that including the cool "lows".  :-\ ;-/

* 'The Hobbit' trilogy is certainly part of it. ... '2012' ... good one too. ...I also like 'Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back'. 



> Your posts just get better and better . Nothing against Book of Eli as it is a well done bass film, but it in no way belongs in the same list as TIH and WOTW!


Thank you again; I love 'The Book of Eli'.


----------



## MagnumMafia05

Not in the know with audio formats but which WOTW do i rent? Bluray or dvd. I sometimes hear dvd was better than bluray soundtrack which i would think it should be the opposite.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Blu ray > DVD any day of the week.


----------



## raistline

Pain Infliction said:


> Blu ray > DVD any day of the week.


Even on Thursdays?


----------



## NorthSky

Blu-ray of course; DVD is for children (yogurt).  ...BR is man's moose; real food.


----------



## NorthSky

raistline said:


> Even on Thursdays?


Yes, and even on Wednesdays, when it's *Earth Day*. ...Like today.


----------



## Toe

I couldn't get into Exodus at all. Made it to the 1.5 hour point and threw in the towel! Wont even comment on bass since I didn't finish the movie. Hope I enjoy Hobbit 3 more.


----------



## NorthSky

Hobbit 3 is great, in 3D, and sound too (bass). ...And try Birdman too, if you haven't yet, on Blu-ray...the drummer.  ...Very tight drums, impacting.


----------



## Elihawk

2012 was a very good movie...not a great LFE movie, but that flick has some of the best surround content!
What this thread proves is that one man's treasure is another man's trash...we done all agree on what movies are good.


----------



## Toe

Elihawk said:


> 2012 was a very good movie...not a great LFE movie, but that flick has some of the best surround content!
> What this thread proves is that one man's treasure is another man's trash...we done all agree on what movies are good.


I won't argue the actual film as movies are so subjective and I agree the surround was great, but the low end support in conjunction with the on screen action was terrible.


----------



## discone

bgtighe23 said:


> *(Spoiler alert if you haven't seen the 3rd movie) *
> I *loved* the voice of Smaug. I loved the long conversation that went on between the two characters. I wish he was more present in the 3rd movie. I was really disappointed they killed him so fast.



What they kill the Dragon? Thank's for the heads up!


----------



## Pain Infliction

Toe said:


> I couldn't get into Exodus at all. Made it to the 1.5 hour point and threw in the towel! Wont even comment on bass since I didn't finish the movie. Hope I enjoy Hobbit 3 more.


What subs do you have?


----------



## Toe

Pain Infliction said:


> What subs do you have?


My comments were in relation to the film itself, I had no bass complaints from what I watched. I have 3 PB13s, a 12/2 Ultra and dual Buttkickers attached to platform my couch sits on. my subs hit hard down to 12-13 hz and my kickers get me into single digits to some degree. Again though, no complaints on bass just thought the film sucked.


----------



## Elihawk

Pain Infliction said:


> Blu ray > DVD any day of the week.


And to add to his comment Blu ray > DVD any day of the week > netflick or D-TV download any day of theweek

I have the Blue Ray of Oblivion and I have a Dvr'd version from D-TV. Both the scenary and audio are much less impressive, compression takes it toll again. in fact, there is a point in Oblivion, early when Cruise character fires up his space craft and my subwooofer makes a very specific and impressive noise. Cannot duplicae this affect on the same scene, not matter how much I turn up the volume or gain on the sub. Some content is just not there! If you want the best quality LFE, you need the blue ray!


----------



## Toe

Elihawk said:


> And to add to his comment Blu ray > DVD any day of the week > netflick or D-TV download any day of theweek
> 
> I have the Blue Ray of Oblivion and I have a Dvr'd version from D-TV. Both the scenary and audio are much less impressive, compression takes it toll again. in fact, there is a point in Oblivion, early when Cruise character fires up his space craft and my subwooofer makes a very specific and impressive noise. Cannot duplicae this affect on the same scene, not matter how much I turn up the volume or gain on the sub. Some content is just not there! If you want the best quality LFE, you need the blue ray!


Two different mixes most likely.


----------



## Hopinater

Pain Infliction said:


> Blu ray > DVD any day of the week.





Elihawk said:


> And to add to his comment Blu ray > DVD any day of the week > netflick or D-TV download any day of theweek
> 
> I have the Blue Ray of Oblivion and I have a Dvr'd version from D-TV. Both the scenary and audio are much less impressive, compression takes it toll again. in fact, there is a point in Oblivion, early when Cruise character fires up his space craft and my subwooofer makes a very specific and impressive noise. Cannot duplicae this affect on the same scene, not matter how much I turn up the volume or gain on the sub. Some content is just not there! If you want the best quality LFE, you need the blue ray!


I very much agree. I don't see the point in buying expensive subs that can play the low deep content but then *not* buy the blu-rays that actually *have* the low deep content. That's kind of like buying a sports car and then use it to drive your grandma around town at 30 mph. It makes no sense! 

Having said that, I know that there are DVDs that have the right mix. But I still always go with blu-ray just to be safe.


----------



## shpitz

All this talk about lossy vs lossless, i think a proper comparison would be to extract the core from the DTS-MA track (or 'embedded' ac3 stream in a TrueHD track). I think Toe is correct by saying that using other tracks as comparison, even on the same disc, most likely be another mix.

It would be trickier in case of a 7.1 track, since the core will be in 5.1, so there's the potential for the bass management in the receiver to have more bass redirected in the 7.1 than the 5.1.

One can use the eac3to tool to extract the core from the HD track, then remux both tracks into a container, and do a test.

e.g.


Code:


DTS-HD Master Audio             English         4553 kbps       7.1 / 48 kHz / 4553 kbps / 24-bit (DTS Core: 5.1 / 48 kHz / 1509 kbps / 24-bit)




Code:


Dolby TrueHD Audio              English         3217 kbps       7.1 / 48 kHz / 3217 kbps / 16-bit (AC3 Embedded: 5.1 / 48 kHz / 640 kbps)

Another difference between tracks on DVD vs BD is that the DVD is most likely 16bit, while the BD has 24bit in many cases (especially on the DTS side, from what i've seen).


----------



## bgtighe23

What is the _TIH_ movie people on this thread are saying has good bass?

I can't figure out the abbreviation for the life of me...


----------



## laugsbach

bgtighe23 said:


> What is the _TIH_ movie people on this thread are saying has good bass?
> 
> I can't figure out the abbreviation for the life of me...


The Incredible Hulk...


----------



## bgtighe23

laugsbach said:


> The Incredible Hulk...


ASFHAIUDG;srghas;nrtaregwrtj

(facepalm)


----------



## fredxr2d2

^ (facekeyboard?)


----------



## bgtighe23

fredxr2d2 said:


> ^ (facekeyboard?)


I was typing randomness because I couldn't figure it out...I also facepalmed for the same reason. 

I suppose face keyboarding could work too lol


----------



## Alan P

bgtighe23 said:


> What is the _TIH_ movie people on this thread are saying has good bass?
> 
> I can't figure out the abbreviation for the life of me...



I actually answered you yesterday, you musta missed it. 




Alan P said:


> The Incredible Hulk (2008).


----------



## Elihawk

Don't feel bad, bgtig, it took me about a week to figure out what LOTR was an abbreviation for and a few months back, whatever the abbreviation for "on the edge of tommorrow"!


----------



## Mongo171

EoT


----------



## Toe

Hopinater said:


> I very much agree. I don't see the point in buying expensive subs that can play the low deep content but then *not* buy the blu-rays that actually *have* the low deep content. That's kind of like buying a sports car and then use it to drive your grandma around town at 30 mph. It makes no sense!
> 
> Having said that, I know that there are DVDs that have the right mix. But I still always go with blu-ray just to be safe.


My only point is there is no inherent limitation to DD/DTS on DVD that makes bass anemic or noticeably different than lossless bass (assuming same mix) which all the full bandwidth dvd tracks that have been measured over the years prove. WOTW for example pounds just as hard on DVD or blu ray once volume matched and the graphs back this up.

As far as going with blu ray to be safe, well Master and Commander and the other examples given in this discussion throw that safety net out the window as the blu ray can have a different mix vs old tried and true dvd tracks.....its rare, but it happens. I always go with the blu as well, but bass depth/output is not determined by a track being lossless or DD/DTS.


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> My only point is there is no inherent limitation to DD/DTS on DVD that makes bass anemic or noticeably different than lossless bass (assuming same mix) which all the full bandwidth dvd tracks that have been measured over the years prove. WOTW for example pounds just as hard on DVD or blu ray once volume matched and the graphs back this up.


Yeah, I know. For me it's kind of better safe than sorry because usually the audio and the video tend to be good on the blu-rays. But there are times where its the DVD version that gets noted for having good bass. For instance, the lists at the beginning of this thread mention DVD specifically as the version noted for bass (Master and Commander dts DVD). Why there are different mixes in the first place is what has me scratching my head. But your point is valid.

My real issue is with streaming video.


----------



## Alan P

Mongo171 said:


> EoT


Or L.D.R.EoT.


----------



## rhed

So what's the abbreviation for Interstellar? "I"?


----------



## NorthSky

rhed said:


> So what's the abbreviation for Interstellar? "I"?


*IS*


----------



## rhed

Then Oblivion must be.. "OB"? lol..


----------



## NorthSky

*OblV* ... Or *ObV* for short.


----------



## carp

Anybody know what the time stamps are for the good bass in Exodus Gods and Kings? 

thanks


----------



## beastaudio

carp said:


> Anybody know what the time stamps are for the good bass in Exodus Gods and Kings?
> 
> thanks


Exodus 14:21

"And Moses stretched out his hand over the sea; and the LORD caused the sea to go back by a strong east wind all that night, and made the sea dry land, and the waters were divided."


----------



## discone

wth718 said:


> Reposting here:
> 
> 
> Be on the lookout for Everly. Seemed to go pretty deep when I skimmed through it, but it was VERY powerful. It was on my bedroom system (DIY sealed 12" Shiva), so I can't get a true reading on it, but it made my sub bottom out at an MVL level that is usually safe for that sub.
> 
> Interested to see what others think and to play it on my main rig.


I got to watch this last night and yes there was some nice bass through out the film. 

I did not mind the scenery (Salma Hayek) either.  The movie well not all that bad or good had me suspend reality for a bit so I could make it to the end of the film.


----------



## wth718

discone said:


> I got to watch this last night and yes there was some nice bass through out the film.
> 
> I did not mind the scenery (Salma Hayek) either.  The movie well not all that bad or good had me suspend reality for a bit so I could make it to the end of the film.


It seemed like a poor man's Kill Bill. Tarantino himself takes cues from some of those campy Japanese flicks.


----------



## bgtighe23

Alan P said:


> I actually answered you yesterday, you musta missed it.


AH, I must have! Did you quote me? I usually only read up on my quotes. Sometimes ill forget that I even posted something if I never get a quote 

We need to put a "master list" together for movie abbreviations! hahahaha


----------



## bgtighe23

Alan P said:


> The Incredible Hulk (2008).


wow, I even saw that post but never put the two together!


----------



## beastaudio

bgtighe23 said:


> AH, I must have! Did you quote me? I usually only read up on my quotes. Sometimes ill forget that I even posted something if I never get a quote
> 
> We need to put a "master list" together for movie abbreviations! hahahaha


And for "Internet-cronyms"

TBH, YMMV, FWIW, IIRC, TEHW, GDEWODED, ASDFGHJKL, etc.


----------



## bgtighe23

beastaudio said:


> And for "Internet-cronyms"
> 
> TBH, YMMV, FWIW, IIRC, TEHW, GDEWODED, ASDFGHJKL, etc.


Yes please. +1.9


----------



## Gary147852

NorthSky said:


> *OblV* ... Or *ObV* for short.


Obvn


rhed said:


> Then Oblivion must be.. "OB"? lol..


----------



## Gary147852

bgtighe23 said:


> AH, I must have! Did you quote me? I usually only read up on my quotes. Sometimes ill forget that I even posted something if I never get a quote
> 
> We need to put a "master list" together for movie abbreviations! hahahaha


+1


----------



## carp

beastaudio said:


> Exodus 14:21
> 
> "And Moses stretched out his hand over the sea; and the LORD caused the sea to go back by a strong east wind all that night, and made the sea dry land, and the waters were divided."


Nice - somebody went to Sunday School!


----------



## discone

wth718 said:


> It seemed like a poor man's Kill Bill. Tarantino himself takes cues from some of those campy Japanese flicks.



I agree and thought the same thing when



Spoiler



all the bodies started to pile up. It reminded me of when Uma went to The House of Blue Leaves and was killing all those Crazy 88's.



It was all right for a once and done movie for bass! I've seen worse for my addiction.


----------



## NorthSky

beastaudio said:


> Exodus 14:21
> 
> "And Moses stretched out his hand over the sea; and the LORD caused the sea to go back by a strong east wind all that night, and made the sea dry land, and the waters were divided."


 ...Great "bass" passage right there.


----------



## lefthandluke

beastaudio said:


> and for "internet-cronyms"
> 
> tbh, ymmv, fwiw, iirc, tehw, gdewoded, asdfghjkl, etc.




wtf...?


----------



## tvuong

Just finish watching Seventh Son- Great bass and very dynamic.


----------



## Peterpack

tvuong said:


> Just finish watching Seventh Son- Great bass and very dynamic.


Yep i just watched it as well ! totally agree, bass was very good and well used

Movie only so so but visuals and audio good


----------



## rhed

carp said:


> Nice - somebody went to Sunday School!


Ah carp.. You know this? Did you go to Sunday school too?


----------



## audiofan1

tvuong said:


> Just finish watching Seventh Son- Great bass and very dynamic.


 Wow! I forgot all about this one.


thanks


----------



## Toe

Watched about half of Battle of the Five Armies so far (will finish rest this weekend) and bass is a HUGE improvement over part 1 (haven't seen part 2 on blu, only in theater so can't comment on that). Overall audio is excellent. 

The 2d PQ is some of the best I have seen. That entire opening sequence was a great show off piece for a high contrast display! Curious to check out the 3d, but will probably wait for the EE.

Before Hobbit, I fired up Porcupine Tree Stupid Dream DVD-A 5.1 for the first time and not only is the low end fantastic on this album (some of the best recorded kick drum I have heard) but it is one of the best recorded/mixed multichannel music albums I have listened to! Highly recommended for music fans if you don't already have it!


----------



## discone

Toe said:


> Watched about half of Battle of the Five Armies so far (will finish rest this weekend) and bass is a HUGE improvement over part 1 (haven't seen part 2 on blu, only in theater so can't comment on that). Overall audio is excellent.
> 
> The 2d PQ is some of the best I have seen. That entire opening sequence was a great show off piece for a high contrast display! Curious to check out the 3d, but will probably wait for the EE.


The wife picked this movie up the other day and I hope to watch it tonight or tomorrow. Glad to hear it is great for both bass and PQ! 

I don't know how you do it. If I started to watch this I don't think I could wait to finish it. You have more control than I.


----------



## Toe

discone said:


> The wife picked this movie up the other day and I hope to watch it tonight or tomorrow. Glad to hear it is great for both bass and PQ!
> 
> I don't know how you do it. If I started to watch this I don't think I could wait to finish it. You have more control than I.


I was just completely exhausted and nodding off at about the half way point, but looking forward to finishing it.


----------



## basshead81

Toe said:


> I was just completely exhausted and nodding off at about the half way point, but looking forward to finishing it.


might be time to upgrade subs if you are nodding off in the middle of a bass flick...just sayin.


----------



## Toe

basshead81 said:


> might be time to upgrade subs if you are nodding off in the middle of a bass flick...just sayin.


 
The bass is what kept waking me up toward the end!  No problems in the low end department here. Not to mention that while bass is improved, it certainly isn't super demanding or fully extending like the better and best bass films out there. My PB13s and BKs have no issue handling all this film has to offer.


----------



## basshead81

I know...was just joking!


Jupiter Ascending is on tonight's menu!!


----------



## GPBURNS

Everly has some terrific slam in LFE – fun movie if like
Sh!t load of killing/gore. 

7TH son was painful to finish. Nothing really stood out audio wise
for me on this one.


----------



## Hopinater

basshead81 said:


> I know...was just joking!
> 
> 
> Jupiter Ascending is on tonight's menu!!


I'm interested in hearing your impressions of this movie bass.


----------



## NorthSky

basshead81 said:


> *Jupiter Ascending* is on tonight's menu!!


Where is it playing, ...theater, and is it in Dolby Atmos? ...IMAX ?


----------



## ChromeJob

GunmetalR56 said:


> For what it is worth, last night the wife and I fired up Batman Begins. All during the movie I kept thinking this sounds..off. The bass was one-note and it wasn't dynamic or full sounding like I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I look and see that the audio track is "Dolby Digital". Switch to True HD and presto! Sound is glorious again.. the bass has the nuance and definition I remembered.



I can't imagine why those BDs default to the DD or DTS audio tracks vice the Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD tracks. Numbering? Some intern left to do the final assembly? Subversive dislike of the customer?


----------



## WayneJoy

In the early days of Blu-Ray Warners always defaulted to DD.


----------



## Pain Infliction

I agree that Everly had some ULF and all of the bass bandwidth seem to rum hot, but the movie was terrible. Reminded me of Devil because


Spoiler



the movie took place in one room just about the entire time.


----------



## popalock

Win!!!!

http://www.rotarywoofer.com/moviecontent.html


----------



## NorthSky

popalock said:


> Win!!!!
> 
> http://www.rotarywoofer.com/moviecontent.html


I see no 'Interstellar' on that list.


----------



## lovinthehd

Why would you? It doesn't qualify....


----------



## djbluemax1

popalock said:


> Win!!!!
> 
> http://www.rotarywoofer.com/moviecontent.html


I wonder who compiled that list? It starts off by stating that these movies contain extremely low bass and specifies below 10Hz, then lists Avengers?!!


Max


----------



## lovinthehd

djbluemax1 said:


> I wonder who compiled that list? It starts off by stating that these movies contain extremely low bass and specifies below 10Hz, then lists Avengers?!!
> 
> 
> Max


Which of the various movies with "Avengers" in the title does it mean? Maybe the 98 film based on the tv show?


----------



## discone

It was a weekend double header for the wife and I. Both films filled the house with bass and excellent PQ! 

Started Saturday with The Hobbit: TBOTFA. It was a good way to finish off this trilogy with better bass then the past. It was mentioned previously


Spoiler



that Smaug got killed early on so no more of his voice. It seemed to me Smaug's voice lived on a little in Thorin's voice as he got sicker with the Dragon sickness. Well not as strong it still had a bit of tone to it. 



The second film on the menu was Oblivion. I have to say the year's wait to see this film was worth all the money I spent to upgrade my sound system. The sub also got it's workout for sure from the beginning till the very end! 


Spoiler



The sound of his plane, gunshots, and of course the rope break all sounded excellent. Yes I did rewind twice to listen to the sweep of the rope till the wife said OK you heard it enough.  I was taken back by why when Jack's wife showed him her wedding ring after she told she was his wife there was a nice bass rumble there. I don't know why but I enjoyed it all the same.


 This film moves up my list of favorite Bass films and will watch again in the future as surround sound, PQ, and Bass all came out to play here.


----------



## djbluemax1

lovinthehd said:


> Which of the various movies with "Avengers" in the title does it mean? Maybe the 98 film based on the tv show?


Wasn't aware that THAT movie had any sub-10Hz content either.


Max


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> It was a weekend double header for the wife and I. Both films filled the house with bass and excellent PQ!
> 
> Started Saturday with The Hobbit: TBOTFA. It was a good way to finish off this trilogy with better bass then the past. It was mentioned previously
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> that Smaug got killed early on so no more of his voice. It seemed to me Smaug's voice lived on a little in Thorin's voice as he got sicker with the Dragon sickness. Well not as strong it still had a bit of tone to it.
> 
> 
> 
> The second film on the menu was Oblivion. I have to say the year's wait to see this film was worth all the money I spent to upgrade my sound system. The sub also got it's workout for sure from the beginning till the very end!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The sound of his plane, gunshots, and of course the rope break all sounded excellent. Yes I did rewind twice to listen to the sweep of the rope till the wife said OK you heard it enough.  I was taken back by why when Jack's wife showed him her wedding ring after she told she was his wife there was a nice bass rumble there. I don't know why but I enjoyed it all the same.
> 
> 
> This film moves up my list of favorite Bass films and will watch again in the future as surround sound, PQ, and Bass all came out to play here.


Excellent post and sounds like you had an awesome weekend with movies. Oblivion is the real deal overall, including that music sound track by M83 !!  
IMO, I really do wish more movies could be that good overall.


----------



## popalock

djbluemax1 said:


> I wonder who compiled that list? It starts off bystating that these movies contain extremely low bass and specifies below 10Hz,then lists Avengers?!!
> 
> Max


Well, I’d be lying if I said I didn’t “assume” the list was compiled of the EminentTechnology crew. I just “assumed” theywould have put together all clips that would adequately show off the strengthsof their product. 

That said, the graphs on Avengers don’t lie, so by them including Avengerson their list, their product and technical prowess has lost all credibility inmy eyes…


----------



## Toe

popalock said:


> Win!!!!
> 
> http://www.rotarywoofer.com/moviecontent.html


Interesting list, but there are a number of films on there that don't contain any 10hz and below content like Prometheus and Avengers among others.


----------



## popalock

Toe said:


> Interesting list, but there are a number of films on there that don't contain any 10hz and below content like Prometheus and Avengers among others.


Arugh! I shoulda fact checked the list before I posted the link.


----------



## Toe




----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> Excellent post and sounds like you had an awesome weekend with movies. Oblivion is the real deal overall, including that music sound track by M83 !!
> IMO, I really do wish more movies could be that good overall.


I did Thanks!  I agree that more movies should be upping their game on movie sound. It makes it so much more immersive to hear and feel the action or whatever all around you. To be front and center in all that's going on will always have me looking over my shoulder and gripping my seat. ( Maybe just a little exaggeration)  

Yes enjoyed the soundtrack and you piqued my interest about M83 so I had to look them up. It seems they have had their music in other films also so they must be doing something right.


----------



## Toe

discone said:


> I did Thanks!  I agree that more movies should be upping their game on movie sound. It makes it so much more immersive to hear and feel the action or whatever all around you. To be front and center in all that's going on will always have me looking over my shoulder and gripping my seat. ( Maybe just a little exaggeration)
> 
> Yes enjoyed the soundtrack and you piqued my interest about M83 so I had to look them up. It seems they have had their music in other films also so they must be doing something right.


Be sure to check out the isolated score on Oblivion when you have time!  I wish this was included more as an extra with blu rays.


----------



## discone

Toe said:


> Be sure to check out the isolated score on Oblivion when you have time!  I wish this was included more as an extra with blu rays.



I'll have to check it out sometime when I get this BD for my collection. The one I watched went back in the mail too Netflix today.


----------



## beastaudio

discone said:


> I did Thanks!  I agree that more movies should be upping their game on movie sound. It makes it so much more immersive to hear and feel the action or whatever all around you. To be front and center in all that's going on will always have me looking over my shoulder and gripping my seat. ( Maybe just a little exaggeration)
> 
> Yes enjoyed the soundtrack and you piqued my interest about M83 so I had to look them up. It seems they have had their music in other films also so they must be doing something right.


M83's music in general is great. He has quite a few tracks on the Art of Flight as well which are VERY well done. "Hurry up, we're Dreaming" is a great album front to back. 

On another note, I started to spin Dredd again this weekend. I made it about halfway through before the wife (trying to work upstairs) put a stop to it. Man what a powerful bottom-end on that soundtrack....


----------



## NorthSky

*'Interstellar'*



popalock said:


> Win!!!!
> 
> http://www.rotarywoofer.com/moviecontent.html





NorthSky said:


> I see no 'Interstellar' on that list.





lovinthehd said:


> Why would you? It doesn't qualify....


Oh.

* Still luv that bass in it though. ... _Gargantua_


----------



## NorthSky

Toe said:


> Interesting list, but there are a # of films on there that don't contain any 10hz and below content like Prometheus and Avengers among others.





popalock said:


> Arugh! I shoulda fact checked the list before I posted the link.


:grin:


----------



## Ray77085

Toe said:


> Interesting list, but there are a number of films on there that don't contain any 10hz and below content like Prometheus and Avengers among others.


Good catch Toe !!


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> I'll have to check it out sometime when I get this BD for my collection. The one I watched went back in the mail too Netflix today.


You can listen to the M83 music soundtrack from Oblivion here ( 



 ) in the meantime until you add the BD to your collection.
However the isolated Dolby True HD track on BD will sound much better on your HT set up.


----------



## Ray77085

beastaudio said:


> M83's music in general is great. He has quite a few tracks on the Art of Flight as well which are VERY well done. "Hurry up, we're Dreaming" is a great album front to back.
> 
> On another note, I started to spin Dredd again this weekend. I made it about halfway through before the wife (trying to work upstairs) put a stop to it. Man what a powerful bottom-end on that soundtrack....


I agree !!!  Thanks for the reminder about the Art of Flight as I have yet to view that one. 
Can you post a link on the version DVD or BD and where to purchase ?
Thanks........
Dredd is loaded with great bass and I need to revisit that one again soon !!


----------



## laugsbach

Ray77085 said:


> Can you post a link on the version DVD or BD and where to purchase ?


Not beastaudio but here you go...

http://www.amazon.com/Art-Flight-DV...0183717&sr=8-1&keywords=art+of+flight+blu+ray


----------



## Ray77085

laugsbach said:


> Not beastaudio but here you go...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Art-Flight-DV...0183717&sr=8-1&keywords=art+of+flight+blu+ray


Awesome !!!  Thanks for the link and info. It's on order as of now !!


----------



## Toe

Ray77085 said:


> Awesome !!!  Thanks for the link and info. It's on order as of now !!


Reference audio, reference video and fascinating material........cant go wrong with AoF! It's a fantastic HT ride!


----------



## NorthSky

*'The Art of Flight'*

...And even better in 3D.


----------



## discone

beastaudio said:


> M83's music in general is great. He has quite a few tracks on the Art of Flight as well which are VERY well done. "Hurry up, we're Dreaming" is a great album front to back.
> 
> On another note, I started to spin Dredd again this weekend. I made it about halfway through before the wife (trying to work upstairs) put a stop to it. Man what a powerful bottom-end on that soundtrack....


I agree as my wife mentioned it was a little loud and I'm sure she wanted me to turn it down a notch. I told her it was only at -10 and no louder then most of the other movies we watch.  



Ray77085 said:


> You can listen to the M83 music soundtrack from Oblivion here ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fx2QHiX4snI ) in the meantime until you add the BD to your collection.
> However the isolated Dolby True HD track on BD will sound much better on your HT set up.


Hey Ray, Thanks for the link and I'll give it a spin sometime when I'm messing around the house so as to have some background music.


----------



## discone

Ray77085 said:


> I agree !!!  Thanks for the reminder about the Art of Flight as I have yet to view that one.
> Can you post a link on the version DVD or BD and where to purchase ?
> Thanks........
> Dredd is loaded with great bass and I need to revisit that one again soon !!


I think you'll enjoy the film for it's audio ( some Dubstep ) as well as video! 

I have only seen 1/2 of the film and had it in my stream from Netflix to finish at a later time, but just checked and they have removed it from streaming  so now I can't finish it unless I buy it. Northsky mentioned a 3D version and I may have to pick this one up.


----------



## Ray77085

Toe said:


> Reference audio, reference video and fascinating material........cant go wrong with AoF! It's a fantastic HT ride!


Sounds like a winner !!! Can't wait to give it a spin !!


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> I think you'll enjoy the film for it's audio ( some Dubstep ) as well as video!
> 
> I have only seen 1/2 of the film and had it in my stream from Netflix to finish at a later time, but just checked and they have removed it from streaming  so now I can't finish it unless I buy it. Northsky mentioned a 3D version and I may have to pick this one up.


Cool,,,
That may work out better for you having the disc, as the streaming is compressed ( I think ) ?
I'm sure the 3D version would look fantastic ! I did try to get into the 3D a long time ago when I first purchased my MITS TV, but it just wasn't my cup of tea with having to put on glasses, keep up with battery's etc.
I know a lot of folks like it and that is perfectly fine.


----------



## Ray77085

discone said:


> I agree as my wife mentioned it was a little loud and I'm sure she wanted me to turn it down a notch. I told her it was only at -10 and no louder then most of the other movies we watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ray, Thanks for the link and I'll give it a spin sometime when I'm messing around the house so as to have some background music.


You are welcome !!! Enjoy until you get the BD !!!


----------



## beastaudio

Ray77085 said:


> I agree !!!  Thanks for the reminder about the Art of Flight as I have yet to view that one.
> Can you post a link on the version DVD or BD and where to purchase ?
> Thanks........
> Dredd is loaded with great bass and I need to revisit that one again soon !!





discone said:


> I think you'll enjoy the film for it's audio ( some Dubstep ) as well as video!
> 
> I have only seen 1/2 of the film and had it in my stream from Netflix to finish at a later time, but just checked and they have removed it from streaming  so now I can't finish it unless I buy it. Northsky mentioned a 3D version and I may have to pick this one up.


I remember long ago when I started the thread here at avs about Art of Flight..... literally the day it came out. I had preordered being an avid snowboarding and knowing all about the detail they went through to complete that video. It took three years! No one was really biting at first but it didn't take long for me to get a few other avs members over to show it off a little. Well, the video EXPLODED after that. It is now for the most part just about any person's reference disc for video and audio if you have uber sub systems.

If you don't own this disc, you are missing out. Front to back it is one of the best discs I have in my entire cabinet.

EDIT: Thank you Larry for providing the link!


----------



## Wild Blue

NorthSky said:


> ...And even better in 3D.


+1000 on this. I've posted this before here on AVS, but need to periodically post reminders. AoF is an exceptional demonstration disc, but when it came out on 3D BD and I finally found a copy (it's hard to find one that plays Region 1/A) I was impressed to a whole new level. This is BY FAR my #1 demonstration disc in my theater, and it blows away viewers. The only way it could be any better is if it were released with Dolby Atmos audio.

My favorite demo scene, that I always jump right to to start demonstrations, is at the beginning, when the helicopter drops off the snowboarders on the Alaskan mountain peak, then tilts vertically as it departs, with the music kicking in with full bass. Can't beat it for impressiveness.


----------



## ainatar

I think I just found a new favorite scene, it's in the new Tinker Bell And The Legend Of The Neverbeast movie at the 1 hour mark when the sky just explodes. The couch really shakes even at moderate volume. Try it out!


----------



## NorthSky

*'The Art of Flight'* is a "documentary", about snowboarding and with great cinematography with lots of snow. Snow always looks good on our displays.
They use quality cameras, and the aerial shots are majestic. 

The 3D picture on Blu-ray (my copy is from France) is even more fun than plane Jane 2D. ...I'm very big on 3D.

The sound is fine too. ...The music. ...But it's a documentary, 80 minutes long, for the hardcore outdoors, daredevils, nature lovers, active people like me. 
If you like snowboarding on steep terrains of some great looking mountains with very challenging corridors and create your own unique lines, then that's for you. 
I've been climbing mountains all my life so that's an easy 3D Blu-ray to have in my collection. 
...And I've skied down some near 90 degree slopes. ...I risked my life many times, that's me. 

Today I'm more relaxed, more laid back, older, wiser, watch 3D Blu-rays much more than when I was in my twenties and thirties, back in the seventies and eighties. 

Enjoy the ride...it's the journey. ...And bass is 99.999% of the total experience. ....It is worthy when all the ground under your feet is trembling and shaking and moving fast under that avalanche. ...Nothing can top that, short of being rocket launched into orbit. ...Interstellar.


----------



## Toe

I actually thought the 3d aspect of AoF was a bit weak/conservative. I have owned the 2d version since it first hit and watched it numerous times and was always dying to see it in 3d. A friendly forum member sent me a few copies a couple months ago and I was a bit underwhelmed with the actual 3d which definitely leans toward the conservative side and I have a preference for aggressive 3d in general. Dont get me wrong as it still looks great in 3d, but I don't know that I really have a preference as far as watching in 2d or 3d with AoF.

Oh, one interesting note on the 2d transfer is JVC was using it to show off their yet to be released projectors (at the time) at CEDIA a few years back which is a nice endorsement for the transfer in general.

AoF kicks ass in both 2d and 3d is what I'm getting at and IMO you really aren't missing much "only" watching in 2d.


----------



## laugsbach

Toe said:


> I actually thought the 3d aspect of AoF was a bit weak/conservative.


+1


----------



## NorthSky

For best 3D you need a good quality 3D display and a good quality 3D source. ...If you have inferior 3D video components you won't have the best 3D visual experience.
...It's the same with quality bass and quality subwoofers and your room and well calibrated and equalized. 

* I watched (revisited) 'Unbroken' last night, on Blu and in 2D. ...Some good moments.


----------



## Toe

NorthSky said:


> For best 3D you need a good quality 3D display and a good quality 3D source. ...If you have inferior 3D video components you won't have the best 3D visual experience.


You can have all that and take two different people, stick them in the same room and they will come away with a different opinion on how "good" the 3d was (same for bass). I hope you are not suggesting with the comment above that those of us who found the conservative 3d in AoF just "good" to have inferior 3d equipment (?). What makes good, great, amazing, bad, etc....3d is highly subjective I have found as some like popout, some like just depth, some like "natural" 3d (I usually label this conservative), and so on. Doesn't mean there is anything wrong with the equipment when there is a difference of opinion on 3d. 



NorthSky said:


> ...And I've skied down some near 90 degree slopes. ...I risked my life many times, that's me.


 
I did my best to ignore this comment since it is so ridiculous, but you do realize 90 degrees would not be a slope but a shear drop? Snow doesn't even stick to slopes much past ~75 degrees!  So yeah, I'm calling BS on this comment.


----------



## NorthSky

1. I am not suggesting anything, I just mentioned something of importance. ...But true; 3D is not for everyone.
2. You can call bs anything you want; you weren't even there. Anyway, after surgery I was ok, with only few broken ribs.

You're a funny guy Toe.


----------



## NorthSky

*'Interstellar' | King of sustained BASS | >*



popalock said:


> Win!!!!
> 
> http://www.rotarywoofer.com/moviecontent.html





NorthSky said:


> I see no *'Interstellar'* on that list.





lovinthehd said:


> *Why would you? It doesn't qualify....*


You really think so? --> https://www.avsforum.com/POSTs


----------



## lovinthehd

NorthSky said:


> You really think so? --> https://www.avsforum.com/POSTs


I didn't measure it, I was going with Nube's before I saw BtH's as you know from my participation in that thread....


----------



## NorthSky

lovinthehd said:


> I didn't measure it, I was going with Nube's before I saw BtH's as you know from my participation in that thread....


Yes, I've read the entire thread.


----------



## audiofan1

Wrath of the Titans is a good reminder of 5 star bass


----------



## discone

audiofan1 said:


> Wrath of the Titans is a good reminder of 5 star bass


Sweet!! Thank's for the reminder. I had not added this to my queue yet, but since you mentioned it it's been added. I see Clash Of The Titans is on the list also so I added it to my queue. They should make a good double feature for a weekend viewing.


----------



## beastaudio

Toe said:


> I did my best to ignore this comment since it is so ridiculous, but you do realize 90 degrees would not be a slope but a shear drop? Snow doesn't even stick to slopes much past ~75 degrees!  So yeah, I'm calling BS on this comment.


Call it all you want. I have made a couple runs on this particular pitch:










There aint no "75 degrees" about the first 30 feet or so. It smooths off a little after that, but there are plenty of runs nothing short of near vertical.


----------



## Toe

beastaudio said:


> Call it all you want. I have made a couple runs on this particular pitch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aint no "75 degrees" about the first 30 feet or so. It smooths off a little after that, but there are plenty of runs nothing short of near vertical.


Yeah, I know about Corbets as I have boarded at Jackson before in 97 when I lived/worked up in Big Sky Montana as a lift op. Me and my gf at the time along with some friends took a trip to Jackson and were blessed with a foot or so of fresh snow that day. Had one of the best runs of my life that day as I found myself all alone at one point shooting rooster tails of fresh powder into a creek I was riding along and it was magical! 

Corbets averages about a 40 degree pitch or so as I remember which is a far cry from near vertical. That initial drop in is just that, a drop in and does not represent the slope on average since if it did you would practically fall down it.


----------



## beastaudio

Toe said:


> Yeah, I know about Corbets as I have boarded at Jackson before in 97 when I lived/worked up in Big Sky Montana as a lift op. Me and my gf at the time along with some friends took a trip to Jackson and were blessed with a foot or so of fresh snow that day. Had one of the best runs of my life that day as I found myself all alone at one point shooting rooster tails of fresh powder into a creek I was riding along and it was magical!
> 
> Corbets averages about a 40 degree pitch or so as I remember which is a far cry from near vertical. That initial drop in is just that, a drop in and does not represent the slope on average since if it did you would practically fall down it.


Very nice. I think the original point was slightly misconstrued anyways, as we all know an entire run of 90 degrees = death. Good eye knowing the run


----------



## NorthSky

beastaudio said:


> Very nice. I think the original point was slightly misconstrued anyways, as we all know an entire run of 90 degrees = death.
> Good eye knowing the run


Yes, just a simple miscalculated angle; more like 88 degrees downhill. ...Just an example:

______










 ...And many times our skis don't even touch the snow. ...We're flying. 

♦ I am revisiting *'The Hobbit'* trilogy, and last night I watched the first one. ...The bass is good, real good.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> Yes, just a simple miscalculated angle; more like 88 degrees downhill. ...Just an example:
> 
> ______
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...And many times our skis don't even touch the snow. ...We're flying.
> 
> ♦ I am revisiting *'The Hobbit'* trilogy, and last night I watched the first one. ...The bass is good, real good.


Whaaaat? The bass is terrible in the first hobbit. You watching the same one?

Now the 3d...now that's a different story


----------



## Toe

Hobbit gets my vote for biggest bass flop ever. Truly terrible. 

North Sky, that is not skiing down a slope, its jumping off a cliff.


----------



## NorthSky

Ok, the bass is "terrible" in the first 'Hobbit' (not for me though), and this is not skying but jumping (not for me though). 
...And the 3D is very good; in 'The Hobbit'. ...Agreed.

* We all vibrate from different chords, we all have our own unique angle, and we all use our own words to describe our vision and emotions. 
Music, movies, sounds, bass, women, wines, paintings, cars, mountains, etc., they all have different impact for different people.
Some we agree with, others we don't...and always with respect. 

Me, I liked the bass in the first 'Hobbit'. Toe and Brian don't find it "punchy" enough, shall we say? ...That's very fine.
We all seem to agree with 3D though; agreed Toe?

As for skying, let's start a new thread in the Sports section of the forums.


----------



## Toe

NorthSky said:


> Ok, the bass is "terrible" in the first 'Hobbit' (not for me though), and this is not skying but jumping (not for me though).
> ...And the 3D is very good; in 'The Hobbit'. ...Agreed.
> 
> * We all vibrate from different chords, we all have our own unique angle, and we all use our own words to describe our vision and emotions.
> Music, movies, sounds, bass, women, wines, paintings, cars, mountains, etc., they all have different impact for different people.
> Some we agree with, others we don't...and always with respect.
> 
> Me, I liked the bass in the first 'Hobbit'. Toe and Brian don't find it "punchy" enough, shall we say? ...That's very fine.
> We all seem to agree with 3D though; agreed Toe?
> 
> As for skying, let's start a new thread in the Sports section of the forums.


Bass issues with the Hobbit have been beaten to death in detail NS. Do a search if your interested, look on databass, etc...

No thanks on starting a skiing/riding thread. There is nothing left to discuss there for you and me.

Hobbit 3d? Good not great and certainly not reference IMO, but again I prefer highly aggressive 3d in general which Hobbit part 1 isn't. Haven't seen part 2 or 3 in 3d yet. General PQ is certainly reference IMO though.


----------



## NorthSky

Toe said:


> *Bass issues with the Hobbit have been beaten to death in detail NS*. Do a search if your interested, look on databass, etc...
> 
> No thanks on starting a skiing/riding thread. There is nothing left to discuss there for you and me.
> 
> Hobbit 3d? Good not great and certainly not reference IMO, but again I prefer highly aggressive 3d in general which Hobbit part 1 isn't. Haven't seen part 2 or 3 in 3d yet. General PQ is certainly reference IMO though.


Look, you have read about this, I did not; you cannot expect from me to be @ the same higher level than you are on this "bass" mastering matter. 
I simply shared what I've heard last night from this flick in my own rig. Some people love graphs and all, I'm not anal in that department, I use my ears and body. I look @ them very rarely, and more for curiosity than anything else. 

As for 3D; I've said it before, we all have our own different views, and my view is that the entire 'Hobbit' trilogy is some of the best 3D around. 

* I skied, you skied, and he/they skied too, and we all know about it, all that snow.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> Look, you have read about this, I did not; you cannot expect from me to be @ the same higher level than you are on this "bass" mastering matter.
> I simply shared what I've heard last night from this flick in my own rig. Some people love graphs and all, I'm not anal in that department, I use my ears and body. I look @ them very rarely, and more for curiosity than anything else.
> 
> As for 3D; I've said it before, we all have our own different views, and my view is that the entire 'Hobbit' trilogy is some of the best 3D around.
> 
> * I skied, you skied, and he/they skied too, and we all know about it, all that snow.


Then you don't have your subs properly calibrated. And most likely have bloated bass. Cause the bass is incredibly enemic in the hobbit. It's not preference. It's just not there.


----------



## NorthSky

You are right Brian, I only have Audyssey MultEQ XT32, and that is simply not good enough for my two subs. 
There is nothing special about the bass, but I still like it; I found it well balanced with the rest of the other audio frequencies from all channels. 
No, it's not 'Interstellar' ...it's 'The Hobbit' journey.

________


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> You are right Brian, I only have Audyssey MultEQ XT32, and that is simply not good enough for my two subs.
> There is nothing special about the bass, but I still like it; I found it well balanced with the rest of the other audio frequencies from all channels.
> No, it's not 'Interstellar' ...it's 'The Hobbit' journey.
> 
> ________


Just having duals and subHt doesn't mean your bass is setup properly. Have you measured the response. Ether way. I'm happy you liked it. Just would feel bad if somone read you post that hobbits bass is good, real good and then watch it and be disappointed.


----------



## NorthSky

Yes, it would be unfortunate ("bad") for another member to read my opinion.

And no Brian, I did not measure; I've said it above...I use my ears and body vibration.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> Yes, it would be unfortunate ("bad") for another member to read my opinion.
> 
> And no Brian, I did not measure; I've said it above...I use my ears and body vibration.


Ok. I'll remember that next time you comment on the sound in a movie


----------



## NorthSky

Brian Fineberg said:


> Ok. I'll remember that next time you comment on the sound in a movie


I don't think that I'm the only one here; not all members are strictly commenting from graphs they saw or/and from measurements they took.

Even Ralph here our main Blu-ray movie reviewer of high reputation uses his own ears to comment on the sound of movies he review/ed.
...And his body/chair/room vibration. ...Perception senses; auditory and sensory.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> I don't think that I'm the only one here; not all members are strictly commenting from graphs they saw or/and from measurements they took.


Not saying you are. Just I will note that when I see your opinion. That's all  so I know


----------



## NorthSky

Brian Fineberg said:


> Not saying you are. Just I will note that when I see your opinion. That's all  so I know


Ok, cool Brian. 

* Here: https://www.avsforum.com/POSTs

...And here: https://www.avsforum.com/POSTs

...Which pretty much (99%) corroborates with my own "sound" (bass) findings.
I don't think Ralph uses graphs for his reviews, but perhaps I'm wrong. And I don't think that he takes some very accurate "bass" measurements as well with all the necessary tools appropriate for an accurate job that we can all rely on. But again, I might be wrong.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> Ok, cool Brian.
> 
> * Here: https://www.avsforum.com/POSTs
> 
> ...And here: https://www.avsforum.com/POSTs
> 
> ...Which pretty much (99%) corroborates with my own "sound" (bass) findings.
> I don't think Ralph uses graphs for his reviews, but perhaps I'm wrong. And I don't think that he takes some very accurate "bass" measurements as well with all the necessary tools appropriate for an accurate job that we can all rely on. But again, I might be wrong.


And it's exactly why I don't listen to Ralph's reviews as far as bass goes. He seems to use a jarred response for movies with action


----------



## NorthSky

His rig comprises some excellent audio/video gear. ...Many of us we can relate to that. ...His experience in reviewing films on Blu-ray is also very high, it keeps improving always for the best. I have been reading Ralph's reviews since the very beginning, and I can tell you that the man is @ a very high plateau today, technically. ...And film value as well for all ages. 
Ralph is reaching everyone, not just a certain group, and that, is one of his best attributes, among his vast arsenal of movie weaponry on Blu-ray.


----------



## wantmorehd

Unless I'm wrong I think the point about measuring is to ensure that you do have everything setup correctly. While you might think it sounds good (and it may) you still may not have everything in the most ideal location to make it sound amazing. 

There is nothing wrong with spending a few (or more) hours with REW (or similar) to ensure that your setup is giving you everything it should. Personally I don't understand why people will spend endless hours researching products and money for their HT but then stop to make it sound as good as it can. 

Just my 2 CDN cents worth.


----------



## NorthSky

I understand very well what you are saying but the vast majority of movie aficionados they simply don't take measurements; REW and all.
We all have our own level of satisfaction; some of us are over-addicted and others just addicted. 

The main thing is to feel good, about everything, not just the bass. I don't need below five hertz to feel the Earth shaking under my axe, and I don't need one hundred and forty-two decibels to render me deaf for life. ...Where I live is like San Francisco where tremors can be felt almost daily. 

But yes, post number one of this thread has measurements and graphs for people who are into. And you don't need to take measurements to comment on the bass of the Blu-ray movies you just watched recently...this is for everyone. Sure, give your feedback anyone, and comment all you want; always with the utmost respect for your children defending your country and for your elders who fought for your freedom. ...We're all in it equally.


----------



## lovinthehd

NorthSky said:


> I understand very well what you are saying but the vast majority of movie aficionados they simply don't take measurements; REW and all.
> We all have our own level of satisfaction; some of us are over-addicted and others just addicted.
> 
> The main thing is to feel good, about everything, not just the bass. I don't need below five hertz to feel the Earth shaking under my axe, and I don't need one hundred and forty-two decibels to render me deaf for life. ...Where I live is like San Francisco where tremors can be felt almost daily.
> 
> But yes, post number one of this thread has measurements and graphs for people who are into. And you don't need to take measurements to comment on the bass of the Blu-ray movies you just watched recently...this is for everyone. Sure, give your feedback anyone, and comment all you want; always with the utmost respect for your children defending your country and for your elders who fought for your freedom. ...We're all in it equally.


Are your eyes brown?  I lived in Sf many years (30+).


----------



## wth718

Ladies and gents....The Hobbit. Are we seriously talking about this? Opinion is one thing, but come on.


----------



## NorthSky

Thank you, it is quite illuminating.


----------



## audiofan1

All I can say regarding some of the last pages of post is . Yup! its official ! the bass drought has arrived


I'm gonna listen to some music and some movies in the collection and wait it out in style:kiss:


----------



## Brian Fineberg

wth718 said:


> Ladies and gents....The Hobbit. Are we seriously talking about this? Opinion is one thing, but come on.


Lmao

you want a HUGE bass movie, backed by both opinion AND graphs?

Underworld:awakenings....holy crapanoli!


----------



## Toe

Would Hobbit even be considered great bass for an average 80s flick?  

Underworld Awakening kicks ass! 


Everly has two big things going for it with the first being lots of great bass and the second is Selma Hayek running around in minimal and tight clothing!  Fun rent! Otherwise, movie is pretty bad IMO, but the bass and Selma kept me watching. 



audiofan1 said:


> All I can say regarding some of the last pages of post is . Yup! its official ! the bass drought has arrived
> 
> 
> I'm gonna listen to some music and some movies in the collection and wait it out in style:kiss:


Yeah, I have been listening to a lot more music lately partly for the reason you mention. I am becoming a multichannel music addict. Just bought 5 more albums this week! I need an intervention!


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Would Hobbit even be considered great bass for an average 80s flick?
> 
> Underworld Awakening kicks ass!
> 
> 
> Everly has two big things going for it with the first being lots of great bass and the second is Selma Hayek running around in minimal and tight clothing!  Fun rent! Otherwise, movie is pretty bad IMO, but the bass and Selma kept me watching.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have been listening to a lot more music lately partly for the reason you mention. I am becoming a multichannel music addict. Just bought 5 more albums this week! I need an intervention!


Same here! 2 sacd's and I'm looking at more


----------



## Elihawk

Yes, Underworld Awakening, not too shabby in the bass department and Kate Beckinsale, not too hard on the eyes either! From the vampire/zombie genra, one of the better movies, IMHO!


----------



## Skylinestar

I just watched Interstellar. OMG, the amount of bass in it beats all the movies I've seen in the past.


----------



## Skylinestar

I just watched Interstellar. OMG, the amount of continuous bass in it beats all the movies I've seen in the past. 
>> Bass warning


----------



## Steveo1234

So...American Sniper. Yay or nay?


----------



## NorthSky

Steveo1234 said:


> So...*American Sniper*. Yay or nay?


The Blu-ray will only be available on May 19. ...Then we can all check the BASS in it; from both our ears (body vibrations too) and from its frequency chart. 
And you can bet that I'll get the Blu on that date. ...And I'll share my own overall impression*; on all aspects. ...Bass included.

* And Ralph too.


----------



## mnc

I'm hoping San Andreas delivers!


----------



## clarkkent06

I saw the Avengers: Age of Ultron on opening day in a newly renovated, ATMOS equipped theater. Damn good bass in that movie, there's a long section of really deep bass. It probably doesn't determine how the blu-ray will be, but it was a good movie to see in a theater!


----------



## CinemaAndy

Skylinestar said:


> I just watched Interstellar. OMG, the amount of continuous bass in it beats all the movies I've seen in the past.
> >> Bass warning


----------



## wpbpete

^^^^^ That's Awesome!


----------



## Toe

Watched Man With the Iron Fists 2 last night which had a good amount of loud bass, although nothing real deep subjectively. 

While not a movie, have to mention Gordon Goodwins Big Phat Band XXL DVD-A which I also listened to. This disc has fantastic low end as far as music goes and some extremely well recorded kick drum in particular which to me is a must to make my favorites list when it comes to music. Amazing recording/mix otherwise as well which will really show off a 5.1 setup!


----------



## lefthandluke

Toe said:


> While not a movie, have to mention Gordon Goodwins Big Phat Band XXL DVD-A which I also listened to. This disc has fantastic low end as far as music goes and some extremely well recorded kick drum in particular which to me is a must to make my favorites list when it comes to music. Amazing recording/mix otherwise as well which will really show off a 5.1 setup!


have not heard that disc, but i do have "act your age" which is a fantastic recording and the music just kicks ass...

this is stuff you just have to CRANK...the louder it is the better it sounds!


----------



## Toe

lefthandluke said:


> have not heard that disc, but i do have "act your age" which is a fantastic recording and the music just kicks ass...
> 
> this is stuff you just have to CRANK...the louder it is the better it sounds!


No doubt! I had this disc as loud as I could comfortably go and it sounded incredible being surrounded by all the various instruments. 

Thanks for the "act your age" rec! I will definitely track it down.


----------



## popalock

CinemaAndy said:


> 18-25 Hz at 101 DB i think.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPWPvT9au7U


WTF?

Do I spy the candles wavering at like 3Hz at the beginning of that clip?

Thought theaters would have filtered that out completely?!?!


----------



## CinemaAndy

popalock said:


> WTF?
> 
> Do I spy the candles wavering at like 3Hz at the beginning of that clip?
> 
> Thought theaters would have filtered that out completely?!?!


The funny thing about that video, no one in the theatre is that close to the speakers!


----------



## CinemaAndy

wpbpete said:


> ^^^^^ That's Awesome!


I like this one a little better.


----------



## popalock

CinemaAndy said:


> The funny thing about that video, no one in the theatre is that close to the speakers!


Yeah, maybe not in a commercial cinema...but when you bring the movie home...


----------



## Toe

Just a heads up on one of the great LFE monster tracks on blu ray, Three Musketeers 3d is $7.88 on Amazon right now! Not only killer LFE and overall audio, but one of the best live action 3d titles on blu IMO and a great transfer in general. Reference disc all around at a kick ass price!


----------



## CinemaAndy

popalock said:


> Yeah, maybe not in a commercial cinema...but when you bring the movie home...


If you stood that close to those IMAX speakers with no hearing protection, you would be deaf and in pain. The same effects can happen at home, it just takes longer.


----------



## popalock

CinemaAndy said:


> If you stood that close to those IMAX speakers with no hearing protection, you would be deaf and in pain. The same effects can happen at home, it just takes longer.


Ok, thanks for the heads up. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## audiofan1

popalock said:


> ok, thanks for the heads up. I'll keep that in mind.



lol!


----------



## bori

Watching Everly it has some very good bass. But even better eye candy. Salma Hayek


----------



## jcwhammie

Has anyone watched the Netflix series Daredevil? I've only seen the first episode. I don't know how to do any graphs. I know it doesn't dig deep, but I thought the lfe complimented the on screen action. The rest of the audio and the show itself were engaging. I'll definitely watch the other episodes.


----------



## digler84

yeah, the sound was well done on daredevil. even the intro has a cool little bass rift. nothing over the top by any means, but compliments on screen action. good series as well...i just found that after a few episodes, all the fight scenes started looking very similar. not a huge deal, but there could have been more variety.


----------



## seiyafan

Skylinestar said:


> I just watched Interstellar. OMG, the amount of continuous bass in it beats all the movies I've seen in the past.


Should we add a 5 and a half star category?


----------



## audiofan1

seiyafan said:


> Should we add a 5 and a half star category?



Its hard enough to get the coveted 5 as it is and Interstellar while great is no 5


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Its hard enough to get the coveted 5 as it is and Interstellar while great is no 5


No doubt. If Interstellar is a 5.5, TIH is a 7.


----------



## tvuong

Jupiter Ascending or American Sniper for bass tonight?


----------



## mo949

surprising bass in "Wild"


----------



## discone

mo949 said:


> surprising bass in "Wild"


We just got done watching Wild ourselves. I thought the same thing.  While not alot there was that part in the middle of the film that was thumping. I also noticed some bass in the movie we watched last night called The Voices with Ryan Reynolds. There was not a whole lot just some throughout the film and then



Spoiler



at the end of the film it kicked it up a few notches for the sound of a heartbeat that went a little low. Also a sweep or two shook the couch. Why did they just save all that for the ending? I would have loved more during the film as it would have made watching it a little more interesting since the film was a bit strange.


----------



## AJ72

Bass drought..........


----------



## Brian Fineberg

AJ72 said:


> Bass drought..........


really a movie drought in general...nthing has been released on BR in about a month that was worth even renting...its cost me a lot of money haha as I have changed out quite a few things in my HT due to boredom haha (not really but...)


----------



## GPBURNS

Brian Fineberg said:


> really a movie drought in general...nthing has been released on BR in about a month that was worth even renting...its cost me a lot of money haha as I have changed out quite a few things in my HT due to boredom haha (not really but...)


American Sniper and Jupiter Ascending coming out in couple weeks both have decent audio.
Movie wise - one is pretty awful


----------



## Brian Fineberg

eh..Ill buy AS...rent Juniper (unless the rental doesnt have atmos)


----------



## GPBURNS

Brian Fineberg said:


> eh..Ill buy AS...rent Juniper (unless the rental doesnt have atmos)


good choice


----------



## mo949

discone said:


> We just got done watching Wild ourselves. I thought the same thing.  While not alot there was that part in the middle of the film that was thumping. I also noticed some bass in the movie we watched last night called The Voices with Ryan Reynolds. There was not a whole lot just some throughout the film and then
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> at the end of the film it kicked it up a few notches for the sound of a heartbeat that went a little low. Also a sweep or two shook the couch. Why did they just save all that for the ending? I would have loved more during the film as it would have made watching it a little more interesting since the film was a bit strange.





AJ72 said:


> Bass drought..........


lol, it is funny when you have to get your bass kicks from a movie like Wild


----------



## Brian Fineberg

just grabbed I, Frankenstein from the library..you KNOW we re in a drought hahaha


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> just grabbed I, Frankenstein from the library..you KNOW we re in a drought hahaha


I got "Everly" in today from Netflix  the graphs over at DB indicate the Big 5 I, Frankenstein was a pretty good flick and I remember enjoying it and while not the deepest of bass it was well done!


----------



## audiofan1

GPBURNS said:


> American Sniper and Jupiter Ascending coming out in couple weeks both have decent audio.
> Movie wise - one is pretty awful


Bet I know which one is pretty awful ! but I'm buying both  as I'm a sucker for eye candy and Sci-fi


----------



## discone

mo949 said:


> lol, it is funny when you have to get your bass kicks from a movie like Wild


So true! Wild was a wife pick so some bass helped me out.  It also was different to see Reese Witherspoon all natural ( no make-up ). 

I'm still on the short wait list for Intersteller from Netflix.  If this keeps up much longer I'll have to rent it from Redbox. I'm hoping to get Total Recall in the mail today or Monday so as to fill this bass void.


----------



## audiofan1

*Everly* turned out to be a very fun bass movie if your into that sort of thing, there's a reason for its 5 rating and I must stress you'll need to be in the mood for a just a flat out loud *Bass* movie


----------



## mo949

discone said:


> So true! Wild was a wife pick so some bass helped me out.  It also was different to see Reese Witherspoon all natural ( no make-up ).
> 
> I'm still on the short wait list for Intersteller from Netflix.  If this keeps up much longer I'll have to rent it from Redbox. I'm hoping to get Total Recall in the mail today or Monday so as to fill this bass void.


We been marching the same path. I just finished interstellar and sent it back so it should be on its way to you. You are going to love the bass!

It starts loud so don't turn it down. If you do you won't be able to hear what they are saying afterwards. I warned my wife it was gonna be a loud one and to shut the windows lol.


----------



## nwf477

It is an older movie but " Eragon" in spots hits pretty hard, no idea of how low it goes but there were a few spots I had to turn the volume down to keep the amp from clipping.


----------



## Emaych

Toe said:


> While not a movie, have to mention Gordon Goodwins Big Phat Band XXL DVD-A which I also listened to. This disc has fantastic low end as far as music goes and some extremely well recorded kick drum in particular which to me is a must to make my favorites list when it comes to music. Amazing recording/mix otherwise as well which will really show off a 5.1 setup!


I'd be interested in giving this a spin, but no experience with DVD-A -- what's the story on that format? Are common blu-ray players capable of that (SONY BDP-BX57)? -- couldn't find any info which specifically referred to my unit being able to handle DVD-A, though mentions DVD -- does DVD-A play like a DVD would, for all intents and purposes? Thanks!


----------



## discone

mo949 said:


> We been marching the same path. I just finished interstellar and sent it back so it should be on its way to you. You are going to love the bass!
> 
> It starts loud so don't turn it down. If you do you won't be able to hear what they are saying afterwards. I warned my wife it was gonna be a loud one and to shut the windows lol.


! I'll be on the look out for the BD in the mail, if it shows up next week I'll owe you a big thanks.  I think I'll do the same and warn the wife it'll be loud, just in case I'll bring her some soft ear plugs home from work.


----------



## Toe

Emaych said:


> I'd be interested in giving this a spin, but no experience with DVD-A -- what's the story on that format? Are common blu-ray players capable of that (SONY BDP-BX57)? -- couldn't find any info which specifically referred to my unit being able to handle DVD-A, though mentions DVD -- does DVD-A play like a DVD would, for all intents and purposes? Thanks!


You need a DVD-A compatible player. I'm not sure if your Sony will play them or not.


----------



## NorthSky

There is not a single Sony player that can play DVD Audio discs, none.


----------



## Nexgen76

Interstellar need to be added to the 5star list.....


----------



## DaveyMac

If you're feeling the bass drought, that new iron man set just came out - iron man 2 is no joke... Lots of bass the whole movie.


----------



## Emaych

DaveyMac said:


> If you're feeling the bass drought, that new iron man set just came out - iron man 2 is no joke... Lots of bass the whole movie.


Thanks for the info on DVD-A guys, guess I'll stick to my Patricia Barber blu-ray (music only), and wait for others like it to be produced.

On bass drought, some titles for consideration that perhaps have been overlooked:

THE ADMIRAL -- just watched this epic production from S. Korea. Highly recommended! Not only monumental filmmaking with a supremely realized result, but one of the most bass intense cinematic experiences in my collection -- and not just booming, unvaried, monotonous assault, but prolonged sequences of cannon fire, ships colliding and swirling in deep waters, men overboard in sudden immersion, etc. -- marvelously tailored to the onscreen depictions with every bit as much care as every other element in this production. 

Though the most modern techniques were in use here (green screen, digitization, etc.), with full-scale replica ships and awesome production value, gives the sense of having cameras onboard (and in the sky, and in the water) in the fifteen hundreds. Main star was the principal baddy in the recent LUCY and notably too in OLDBOY. Obviously labored over with maximum personal investment of the patriotic players who tasked themselves with rendering a historic document which depicts the very salvation of their nation from imminent demise to the vastly outnumbering forces of an imperialistic Japan.

TRANSPORTER series. Was very pleasantly surprised by recent acquisition of TRANSPORTER movies for $5 -- wasn't expecting much because the films are older, but rocked with punch -- not so low hitting, but enough plentiful rollicking content to bring a smile to the face. CRANK films too, I suppose, to much lesser extent -- have to be willing to endure the silliness though.


----------



## Emaych

Oh, would be remiss, speaking of sale items, not to make note of PENNY DREADFUL for the price of a movie. I loved it. One of the most bass-heavy series I've seen -- in fact, they spent a ton of money on this production, to sensational effect. Eva Green tears her soul out and dumps it seizing and bleeding on a séance table...must be seen....


----------



## xxwiinxx

Hello all. Is there a bass review for Birdman? Having second thoughts of watching it for fear of puting me to sleep.


----------



## teckademic

Just finished Jupiter Ascending on vudu and this should make up for the recent drought. The movie was ok, but the bass was nice and deep. The bass wasn't as loud as Interstellar, but Interstellar never made my pants flap so much.


----------



## DaveyMac

xxwiinxx said:


> Hello all. Is there a bass review for Birdman? Having second thoughts of watching it for fear of puting me to sleep.


It's not a bass movie. People have cited a drum beat that frequently accompanied the main actors inner dialog, but other than that... Not much there.

The acting was superb but I felt like it got such high critical praise because it was a movie about Critics and actors. Like having a used car salesman grade a movie that is about used car salesman.


----------



## DaveyMac

Jupiter Ascending was possibly the worst movie I've ever seen. I honestly felt like I was watching a Saturday Night Live or Mad TV parody of a science fiction movie. I paid $20 bucks on Vudu (no rental option). And we still turned if off 30 minutes into it. Awful movie. You've been warned.


----------



## Skylinestar

DaveyMac said:


> Jupiter Ascending was possibly the worst movie I've ever seen. I honestly felt like I was watching a Saturday Night Live or Mad TV parody of a science fiction movie. I paid $20 bucks on Vudu (no rental option). And we still turned if off 30 minutes into it. Awful movie. You've been warned.


Channing Tatum & Mila Kunis. What do you expect?


----------



## Snowmanick

Skylinestar said:


> Channing Tatum & Mila Kunis. What do you expect?


Pretty people "acting." What else? (Although Tatum can actually act, Foxcatcher was awesome.)

My wife adores Tatum, so I will probably end up seeing this, but even she cringed and joked that that made him look like an elf out of Zelda when we saw the previews.


----------



## teckademic

DaveyMac said:


> Jupiter Ascending was possibly the worst movie I've ever seen. I honestly felt like I was watching a Saturday Night Live or Mad TV parody of a science fiction movie. I paid $20 bucks on Vudu (no rental option). And we still turned if off 30 minutes into it. Awful movie. You've been warned.


you didn't stay for the bass? Honestly, for a lot of movies, the SQ saved a bad movie from being a horrible movie. I didn't think JA was bad enough to end it early, but then again the SQ was good enough to entertain me, especially towards the end where things get a little deeper.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

i dont mind mindless movies...its movies that try to hard to be artsy...watched (or at least tried to) foxcatcher the other night...booooorrrriiinnnggg. how can movie have ZERO score to it? man what a bad movie


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> i dont mind mindless movies...its movies that try to hard to be artsy...watched (or at least tried to) foxcatcher the other night...booooorrrriiinnnggg. how can movie have ZERO score to it? man what a bad movie


Funny how subjective movies are. I really enjoyed Foxcatcher.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> Funny how subjective movies are. I really enjoyed Foxcatcher.


So true. And you and I seem to have similar opinions on movies etc. 

Such is life


----------



## discone

Got to watch Total Recall ( Rekall ) last night! Loved the overall surround sound and of course the Bass.  With the talk going on I will say this, the sound helped the second time viewing of this film. It made up for what I thought wasn't the best remake I've seen to date.


----------



## Emaych

DaveyMac said:


> If you're feeling the bass drought, that new iron man set just came out - iron man 2 is no joke... Lots of bass the whole movie.


Another terrific sale title for a bass drought: KNOWING. Had forgotten almost everything about this one, except some sheet with numbers on it factored into the plot. 

I've been reacquiring some titles on blu lately that I thought might be worthy, but had kind of lumped this one in with another Cage title of the era, NEXT, and had remembered NEXT as the one with better soundtrack potential. 

Have not as yet picked up or rewatched NEXT, but KNOWING kills. This track holds up! Forgot all about the multiple disaster scenes and action elements -- they can rip your head off. Also thought the movie was very well done by director of DARK CITY and I ROBOT.


----------



## mo949

discone said:


> I also noticed some bass in the movie we watched last night called The Voices with Ryan Reynolds. There was not a whole lot just some throughout the film and then


Just got done with this one last night and I noticed those couple of instances that hinted at what it could have done with it. OMG the movie though LOL


----------



## derrickdj1

Besides Interstellar, the video market has been in a slump for good new movies with a lot of LFE and bass. Looks like we will have to wait til summer or mid summer to get some good stuff on the market.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Let's not forget exodus. Not many talk about that one but it actually has better bass than interstellar!


----------



## NorthSky

... *Star Wars: Episode III* ... good bass. ... *Exodus: Gods and Kings* ... I agree. ... In 3D.


----------



## Toe

Emaych said:


> Another terrific sale title for a bass drought: KNOWING. Had forgotten almost everything about this one, except some sheet with numbers on it factored into the plot.
> 
> I've been reacquiring some titles on blu lately that I thought might be worthy, but had kind of lumped this one in with another Cage title of the era, NEXT, and had remembered NEXT as the one with better soundtrack potential.
> 
> Have not as yet picked up or rewatched NEXT, but KNOWING kills. This track holds up! Forgot all about the multiple disaster scenes and action elements -- they can rip your head off. Also thought the movie was very well done by director of DARK CITY and I ROBOT.


Thanks for the Knowing rec. Have not watched this since it first hit blu years ago and am going to give it another rent/spin.


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> Let's not forget exodus. Not many talk about that one but it actually has better bass than interstellar!


Right on! its pure reference bass along with a well done soundtrack


----------



## teckademic

Brian Fineberg said:


> Let's not forget exodus. Not many talk about that one but it actually has better bass than interstellar!


Exodus was a flop for me, but my guess would have to be that the bass present must be in the ULF category, unless that movie was one of those that you had to raise the sub level to experience it, my subs don't give much below 17hz.


----------



## Emaych

Toe said:


> Thanks for the Knowing rec. Have not watched this since it first hit blu years ago and am going to give it another rent/spin.


Yeah, for me had been long enough where it played pretty much as if I'd never seen it. Now my system has approached diminishing returns for any further investment, and is fairly final-form, so things have never sounded better. 

This encourages some re-visitation, with mixed results. Wasn't as impressed as I might have been with CONTACT (after INTERSTELLAR prepped me for it), but KNOWING brought a smile to my face right off -- type of thing you could tell in two minutes, but as I remembered basically nothing, the disaster elements blew me away -- almost literally! LOUD and LF resplendent -- ended backing off the volume just to save my ears -- system would have been fine, but that is one impressive soundtrack! -- visuals great too. 

I had a stack of recent sale item $5 blus, and KNOWING was pretty much the last spin -- wasn't expecting that much of it, but WOW! -- enjoy. Just will say, I got it for $5, so for me, I'd almost rather own in all cases, even just to watch in my own time, than go a couple bucks to rent, but in this case, that $5 got me a title which will now occupy a space among my ready demo go-tos.


----------



## Toe

Emaych said:


> Yeah, for me had been long enough where it played pretty much as if I'd never seen it. Now my system has approached diminishing returns for any further investment, and is fairly final-form, so things have never sounded better. This encourages some re-visitation, with mixed results. Wasn't as impressed as I might have been with CONTACT (after INTERSTELLAR prepped me for it), but KNOWING brought a smile to my face right off -- type of thing you could tell in two minutes, but as I remembered basically nothing, the disaster elements blew me away -- almost literally! LOUD and LF resplendent -- ended backing off the volume just to save my ears, system would have been fine, but that is one impressive soundtrack! -- visuals great too. I had a stack of $5 blus, and KNOWING was pretty much the last spin -- wasn't expecting that much, but WOW! -- enjoy. Just will say, I got it for $5, so for me, I'd almost rather own in all cases, even just to watch in my own time, than go a couple bucks to rent, but in this case, that $5 got me a title which will now occupy a space among my go-tos.


Nice!  Only thing I remember is (assuming I am remembering correctly)


Spoiler



there being a HUGE bass scene right at the end


 along with a number of other great bass/sound moment spread throughout. If I can track it down for $5 shipped, I will just buy it as well.


----------



## clarkkent06

Thanks for the recommendations for The Art of Flight. Great picture and sound


----------



## Emaych

Toe said:


> Nice!  Only thing I remember is (assuming I am remembering correctly)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> there being a HUGE bass scene right at the end
> 
> 
> along with a number of other great bass/sound moment spread throughout. If I can track it down for $5 shipped, I will just buy it as well.


Well, looks like it went up a $1.82 since I bought it last week, and you have to do the $35 plus for free shipping, but you are correct -- massive extended LF moments throughout -- don't want to ruin the surprise of them, because they did surprise me to great effect, but be assured and watch out. 

I think one writer referred to this as a superbly crafted thriller, and that it is -- writing, acting, pacing, intrigue, central mystery, mind-blowing climax, deeper themes of determinism versus randomness, etc., but purely from a technical standpoint -- gorgeous visuals, awesome track -- that gets my $6.82 right there. 

Of course now that I said all that, I suppose I've deprived you of the experience I had, which was not expecting much...so probably best to discount my observations and approach it as an old Cage flick made special only by a line or two from Thor's brother.


----------



## lefthandluke

Brian Fineberg said:


> Let's not forget exodus. Not many talk about that one but it actually has better bass than interstellar!





audiofan1 said:


> Right on! its pure reference bass along with a well done soundtrack





REALLY...?

guess i'm gonna hafta check this one out...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/395-exodus-gods-and-kings-discussion-poll-closed/

Exodus: Gods and Kings (7.1 DTS-HD MA)

Level - 3 Stars (109.24dB composite)
Extension - 5 Stars (1Hz)
Dynamics - 5 Stars (28.36dB)
Execution - 5 Stars (by poll)

Overall - 4.5 Stars

Recommendation - Rent (by poll)

Notes: Mixed by the same guy who did Star Trek (2009), the sound design is very well articulated, but subtle. There's nothing even approaching clipping in the whole movie, nor is it soft/hard limited. It's a nice, fairly clean mix (unlike the upcoming 30Hz blockbuster that everyone's raving about because it's so loud). 

The graphs don't lie - this one's got the goods down low, too. What's weird is there is a TON of medium level content below 10Hz that is skillfully used to build the mood. It really imparts power. The same sound designer who worked on Captain Phillips must have brought a lot of that library over, because it's excellent. The movie is ho-hum but the sound is good.

PvA:

post-17-0-77882900-1427338978.png


----------



## Toe

lefthandluke said:


> REALLY...?
> 
> guess i'm gonna hafta check this one out...


I strongly suggest renting first! Even the great bass couldn't get me through a full watch of this horrible (IMO) film! I made it about half way and put it back in the mailbox. ... 




Emaych said:


> Well, looks like it went up a $1.82 since I bought it last week, and you have to do the $35 plus for free shipping, but you are correct -- massive extended LF moments throughout -- don't want to ruin the surprise of them, because they did surprise me to great effect, but be assured and watch out.
> 
> I think one writer referred to this as a superbly crafted thriller, and that it is -- writing, acting, pacing, intrigue, central mystery, mind-blowing climax, deeper themes of determinism versus randomness, etc., but purely from a technical standpoint -- gorgeous visuals, awesome track -- that gets my $6.82 right there.
> 
> Of course now that I said all that, I suppose I've deprived you of the experience I had, which was not expecting much...so probably best to discount my observations and approach it as an old Cage flick made special only by a line or two from Thor's brother.


Cool, sounds good! Looking forward to checking it out again.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Toe said:


> I strongly suggest renting first! Even the great bass couldn't get me through a full watch of this horrible (IMO) film! I made it about half way and put it back in the mailbox. ...


Crazy how our opinions are so different. I liked Exodus but couldn't stand Foxcatcher, and I believe that you liked Foxcatcher. Foxcatcher was one of the worst movies that I have seen in a long time just for the simple reason of it being so boring and all dialog. I was falling asleep during it and I never fall asleep during movies. I would watch Everly over faxcatcher 10 out of 10 times.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Pain Infliction said:


> Crazy how our opinions are so different. I liked Exodus but couldn't stand Foxcatcher, and I believe that you liked Foxcatcher. Foxcatcher was one of the worst movies that I have seen in a long time just for the simple reason of it being so boring and all dialog. I was falling asleep during it and I never fall asleep during movies. I would watch Everly over faxcatcher 10 out of 10 times.



looks like you and me are spot on for liking films! foxcatcher worst movie I have seen in some time....Exodus..thoroughly enjoyed it

looking forward to everly


----------



## Pain Infliction

Brian Fineberg said:


> looks like you and me are spot on for liking films! foxcatcher worst movie I have seen in some time....Exodus..thoroughly enjoyed it
> 
> looking forward to everly



I agree. Exodus was good and was better than Noah IMO. You will probable like the bass in Everly and that is it. The movie itself is not good.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Pain Infliction said:


> I agree. Exodus was good and was better than Noah IMO. You will probable like the bass in Everly and that is it. The movie itself is not good.


see me...IM ok with that..if the movie sounds good...i can get by a bad movie..(hell I OWN battle:LA...that was terrible..but great sound)

all dialog bad movie..with ZERO soundtrack? cant stand...


----------



## Toe

Pain Infliction said:


> Crazy how our opinions are so different. I liked Exodus but couldn't stand Foxcatcher, and I believe that you liked Foxcatcher. Foxcatcher was one of the worst movies that I have seen in a long time just for the simple reason of it being so boring and all dialog. I was falling asleep during it and I never fall asleep during movies. I would watch Everly over faxcatcher 10 out of 10 times.


How you felt about Foxcatcher is exactly how I felt about Exodus!  

I own and have watched tons of bad movies where the sound/bass and/or PQ/3D kept me interested and entertained, but Exodus was so bad even the sound couldn't save it for me and PQ was nothing special either. Exodus was just a dull affair and the actors even seemed uninterested. Also, Noah to me was MUCH more entertaining vs Exodus. To each their own though.


----------



## Toe

Pain Infliction said:


> You will probable like the bass in Everly and that is it. The movie itself is not good.


Agreed. Bass and a lightly clothed Salma Hayek got me through Everly.


----------



## Emaych

Brian Fineberg said:


> see me...IM ok with that..if the movie sounds good...i can get by a bad movie..(hell I OWN battle:LA...that was terrible..but great sound)
> 
> all dialog bad movie..with ZERO soundtrack? cant stand...


YES! This is where I fall. Though I would venture if you have great sound and picture, you cannot also have a bad film. Bad films start with exhibiting low technical merit, but fail in one or more other categories. 

Case in point, BATTLE LA not in running to be a bad film, CITIZEN KANE definitely a possible, depending upon how you evaluate its other qualities. I've watched BATTLE LA probably three times completely, CITIZEN KANE...well, time spent watching this occupies time that might otherwise be spent wrapped up in an audio/visual feast like the brilliant and sensationally stupid PROMETHEUS -- seen it many times, and expect will see it many more. 

Don't know about EVERLY yet, but bought it blind on the basis of what is being said about the soundtrack -- hasn't come yet, but I expect to be quite fine with it being a "terrible" movie....

Maybe just me, but frequently enough if my AV experience is sufficiently awesome, I can go significant chunks of time paying no attention to plot or dialog -- find myself jumping back 15 minutes or so if I want to know what's happening...but then it happens again...


----------



## NorthSky

*Exodus: Gods and Kings* ... One (1Hz) Hertz (extension), wow, wow!!!...Dynamics, Execution: 5 stars. 

* It's in 3D too (I love 3D, and that one ain't bad @ all), and I like the CGI effects, the sound effects, the music score, the decors, the production values, the makeups, and the grandeur of it all by the master movie maker, _Sir Ridley Scott_ himself, in the flesh (his art showing directly on our screens). 

Wow, one Hertz! ...I wish I could feel that, perhaps in another lifetime, after the next resurrection.


----------



## eloquentsilencee

First 40 seconds of Edge of Tomorrow intro.


----------



## mogrub

Toe said:


> Just a heads up on one of the great LFE monster tracks on blu ray, Three Musketeers 3d is $7.88 on Amazon right now! Not only killer LFE and overall audio, but one of the best live action 3d titles on blu IMO and a great transfer in general. Reference disc all around at a kick ass price!


I saw this too late after Toe first posted it, and by then the price had more than doubled. But this morning 3M3D just dropped back to that crazy price, and this time I was waiting. Killer LFE + Milla Jovovich = awesome movie night. Thanks Toe!


----------



## Toe

mogrub said:


> I saw this too late after Toe first posted it, and by then the price had more than doubled. But this morning 3M3D just dropped back to that crazy price, and this time I was waiting. Killer LFE + Milla Jovovich = awesome movie night. Thanks Toe!


Cool!  I got my copy here and am planning a double feature with WWZ 3D Fri night.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

just grabbed Knowing from the library...will spin it tonight!


----------



## mo949

lefthandluke said:


> REALLY...?
> 
> guess i'm gonna hafta check this one out...


Exodus is reference quality 3D as well as the bass. Really enjoyed it and thought it was underrated due to the religious elements - definitely surprised to have enjoyed it after the reviews.


----------



## GPBURNS

Surprised some of you have missed Knowing
Numerous intense scenes – Not real deep , bulk in in 25-35 Hz range
with system threatening volume levels.
Has one really cool scene. Without giving anything away,
It involves a disaster and debris ripping thru middle of listening area.


----------



## mo949

Has anyone seen The Signal? The bass is pretty powerful in that one. Decent movie in that it manages to hold your interest and put a lot of tension/suspense into its moments.


----------



## ambesolman

I watched The Signal a month or two ago and thought it was pretty good too.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## tvuong

Watched the signal a while back. Did not like it at all. For 5 stars bass and a decent movie, try Ragnarok if you don't mind subtitles.


----------



## Emaych

tvuong said:


> Watched the signal a while back. Did not like it at all. For 5 stars bass and a decent movie, try Ragnarok if you don't mind subtitles.


Agreed, pretty decent flick, while a little conventional its execution -- good LF content. Of course if you can tolerate subtitles, I reiterate my recommendation of the excellent THE ADMIRAL ROARING CURRENTS (-- doesn't absolutely require the subtitles as it is also presented in English translation, but you don't want to listen to that version -- more distracting than the subtitles). 

To expand your awareness of what is being accomplished in international cinema, as well as completely engage you in an epic seafaring saga of actual historic significance, the flick is a prolonged bassgasmic revelry -- a must-have in every LF aficionado's drool-over pantheon. Far surpassing MASTER AND COMMANDER for sustained cannon fire at sea, you get fleets of colliding ships, pounding waves, a very robust and resolute score, exquisite historical costuming replete with brightly colored cloisonné body armor, samurai swords, archers...you get the picture, or I should say: get this picture!

Though you know there is CGI and sometimes the ship movement is depicted in a way that allows you to know they would be more ponderous in actual open-ocean negotiation, for the most part this plays as almost entirely practical. The staging of the close-quarters ship assaults is amazing -- multiple actors must have been meticulously choreographed to all appear fighting vigorously at once. An awesome feat of filmmaking.

Also, you just want some remarkable pounding bass blasts: THE PURGE ANARCHY doesn't seem to have gotten much attention. Original PURGE no slouch either, where it counts...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Knowing

very good LFE track...and the movie

not a horror flick but that was the most stressed I have been watching a movie in a while ( I am easily freaked out)
good movie  the sound overall was incredible...very very well done


----------



## Toe

^^^^^^Nice! I have a copy on the way.


----------



## mo949

Well now I'm looking for The Admiral!


----------



## Emaych

mo949 said:


> Well now I'm looking for The Admiral!


I actually bought blind on a hunch, at about half the price it is selling for now, but will likely come back down again just as suddenly. I put everything I buy back in my cart to follow pricing trends, so will check back in when it drops. Don't know if it is commonly available to rent....


----------



## Emaych

Brian Fineberg said:


> Knowing
> 
> very good LFE track...and the movie
> 
> not a horror flick but that was the most stressed I have been watching a movie in a while ( I am easily freaked out)
> good movie  the sound overall was incredible...very very well done


So glad you enjoyed that one! I guess the main reason this did not really stand out in memory from having seen it before, is that my system has never sounded this good. Probably saw it on DVD. So I had this pile of discount purchases, and watched all the rest, even the tedious $3 SHUTTER, before KNOWING. Then this gem! -- almost forgot Cage had been in some good movies before whatever happened happened -- he was even in the remarkably brilliant ADAPTATION!

For whatever odd reason while I was watching KNOWING I thought I'd like to check out DARK CITY next -- not sure why that crept into my head -- not really much in common between the two. I had made note that the director's name sounded familiar, but dismissed it. Maybe his name stirred something subconscious as Proyas directed both -- I found this out from a Google search later. 

Possibly the film acted to awaken something in my subterranean psyche which then facilitated that connection (quite removed from conscious thought) -- both films are actually kind of spooky with a central mystery the characters are trying solve, which not incidentally involves the fate of all humankind...so onto DARK CITY this weekend....


----------



## Homebrew101

Emaych said:


> I actually bought blind on a hunch, at about half the price it is selling for now, but will likely come back down again just as suddenly. *I put everything I buy back in my cart to follow pricing trends*, so will check back in when it drops. Don't know if it is commonly available to rent....




you can also put a watch on anything amazon carries at camelcamelcamel.com which also will show the price history for the previous 12 months


----------



## Emaych

^^^Nice to know! Have to admit that I ventured at least a few things that then dropped precipitously in price -- if I had been more mindful of the trends earlier on, I'd have more money now for more beautiful beautiful blus! Plus, it just makes me all warm and aglow and very favorably predisposed to enjoy whatever the presentation holds in store, when the paying wasn't that painful (--hey, I've paid over $100 for certain laser discs!...) Occasionally you hit paydirt with some really great overlooked, or non-trending and/or older gems....


----------



## Snowmanick

Homebrew101 said:


> you can also put a watch on anything amazon carries at camelcamelcamel.com which also will show the price history for the previous 12 months


blu-ray.com also tracks/charts prices for you.


----------



## mogrub

Toe said:


> Cool!  I got my copy here and am planning a double feature with WWZ 3D Fri night.


That'll be a great double header. I watched WWZ3D for the first time a couple months ago. A great ride, but that is no relaxed, kick back, gellin like Magellan kind of movie. It is a massive serving of anxiety, with a side order of nervous, for two full hours, and well done at that. Multiple adult beverages are recommended to help manage zombie-induced stress spikes.


----------



## NorthSky

*'World War Z' - 3D Blu-ray*



mogrub said:


> That'll be a great double header. I watched WWZ3D for the first time a couple months ago. A great ride, but that is no relaxed, kick back, gellin like Magellan kind of movie. It is a massive serving of anxiety, with a side order of nervous, for two full hours, and well done at that. Multiple adult beverages are recommended to help manage zombie-induced stress spikes.


Not the best "3D effect" movie around...quality 3D picture wise. IMHO ...But the bass is decent, and the music score too. 
...And those zombies are real nasty.


----------



## mantaraydesign

I have a quick question about the movie *The Admiral: Roaring Currents*. Does this movie have the *Korean: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1?

*On bluray.com, they listed this movie with the Korean: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1:

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Admiral-Roaring-Currents-Blu-ray/124294/



But when I looked at ebay listing, the back of the slip cover for this movie just got the Dolby Digital 5.1:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Admiral...357?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c4e3f35d


Click on the back of the slip cover image so you can see the audio track for this movie. That is why I am confused about the audio track for this movie.


----------



## mo949

I have high hopes for *Chappie*, made by the same guy who gave you Elysium and District 9, both of which rock all around in the sound/bass department!


----------



## Toe

mogrub said:


> That'll be a great double header. I watched WWZ3D for the first time a couple months ago. A great ride, but that is no relaxed, kick back, gellin like Magellan kind of movie. It is a massive serving of anxiety, with a side order of nervous, for two full hours, and well done at that. Multiple adult beverages are recommended to help manage zombie-induced stress spikes.


 Those zombies are crazy! Watched in 2d when it first hit, so I am curious to check out the 3d.


----------



## Emaych

mantaraydesign said:


> I have a quick question about the movie *The Admiral: Roaring Currents*. Does this movie have the *Korean: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1?*
> 
> On bluray.com, they listed this movie with the Korean: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1:
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Admiral-Roaring-Currents-Blu-ray/124294/
> 
> 
> 
> But when I looked at ebay listing, the back of the slip cover for this movie just got the Dolby Digital 5.1:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Admiral...357?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c4e3f35d
> 
> 
> Click on the back of the slip cover image so you can see the audio track for this movie. That is why I am confused about the audio track for this movie.


Yes DTS MASTER AUDIO -- I had forgotten this threw me too when I got it. Of course I just assumed it had lossless, and not even sure why I checked it out more closely when I got it -- guess I must have been wondering about the English dubbing, or what combination of language with what resolution was featured -- then I saw what you saw and my heart dropped. 

I instantly thought I was going to have to send it back, but even though I needed to step out the door immediately, it was enough of a concern to prompt me to run into my theater space and put it on to see what came up. If I'm not mistaken, I think both the English dub, but definitely the Korean, are DTS MASTER AUDIO -- I'll have to post back whether 5.1 or 7.1 when I get home -- more likely the 5.1.


----------



## mantaraydesign

Emaych said:


> Yes DTS MASTER AUDIO -- I had forgotten this threw me too when I got it. Of course I just assumed it had lossless, and not even sure why I checked it out more closely when I got it -- guess I must have been wondering about the English dubbing, or what combination of language with what resolution was featured -- then I saw what you saw and my heart dropped.
> 
> I instantly thought I was going to have to send it back, but even though I needed to step out the door immediately, it was enough of a concern to prompt me to run into my theater space and put it on to see what came up. If I'm not mistaken, I think both the English dub, but definitely the Korean, are DTS MASTER AUDIO -- I'll have to post back whether 5.1 or 7.1 when I get home -- more likely the 5.1.


Good thing it is in DTS MASTER AUDIO because I would not buy the movie if it is in DOLBY DIGITAL. 

Thanks!


----------



## NorthSky

mantaraydesign said:


> I have a quick question about the movie *The Admiral: Roaring Currents*. Does this movie have the *Korean: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1?
> * On bluray.com, they listed this movie with the Korean: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1:http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Admiral-Roaring-Currents-Blu-ray/124294/
> But when I looked at ebay listing, the back of the slip cover for this movie just got the Dolby Digital 5.1:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Admiral...357?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c4e3f35d
> Click on the back of the slip cover image so you can see the audio track for this movie. That is why I am confused about the audio track for this movie.



There seem to be different versions; or some audio conflicts?

♦ www.bigpicturebigsound.com/The-Admiral-Roaring-Currents-Blu-ray-review.shtml
♦ http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/17951/theadmiralroaringcurrents.html

* Maybe some movie reviewers they simply don't review them, or that they received inferior sounding Blu-ray movies to review?


----------



## mantaraydesign

NorthSky said:


> There seem to be different versions; or some audio conflicts?
> 
> ♦ www.bigpicturebigsound.com/The-Admiral-Roaring-Currents-Blu-ray-review.shtml
> ♦ http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/17951/theadmiralroaringcurrents.html
> 
> * Maybe some movie reviewers they simply don't review them, or that they received inferior sounding Blu-ray movies to review?


Since Emaych already got the movie, maybe he can look into it for us. 

Maybe the reviewer from bigpicturebigsound.com meant DTS MASTER AUDIO instead of DOLBY DIGITAL.


----------



## NorthSky

mantaraydesign said:


> Since Emaych already got the movie, maybe he can look into it for us.
> 
> *Maybe the reviewer from bigpicturebigsound.com meant DTS MASTER AUDIO instead of DOLBY DIGITAL.*


I don't know what he meant (I'm not in his head), but what I do know is what he wrote in his review.


----------



## Emaych

NorthSky said:


> I don't know what he meant (I'm not in his head), but what I do know is what he wrote in his review.


Wow. I just clicked that review link. Hard to believe that guy would publish without having checked INFO on his processor and/or Blu-ray player. He was no doubt listening to DTS MASTER AUDIO, because that is what it is, but the packaging is indeed mislabeled. 

I'm glad I checked on my system before sending it back (which is exactly what I thought I was going to have to do when I read the erroneous description), because it is a lushly rewarding audio experience -- Ha! looks like the reviewer agrees even his "lossy" track was pretty good (...but there would be a reason for that....)


----------



## NorthSky

Emaych said:


> Wow. I just clicked that review link. Hard to believe that guy would publish without having checked INFO on his processor and/or Blu-ray player. He was no doubt listening to DTS MASTER AUDIO, because that is what it is, but the packaging is indeed mislabeled.
> 
> I'm glad I checked on my system before sending it back (which is exactly what I thought I was going to have to do when I read the erroneous description), because it is a lushly rewarding audio experience -- Ha! looks like the reviewer agrees even his "lossy" track was pretty good (...but there would be a reason for that....)


Maybe his review was mainly based on what it says on the back cover? ...I wouldn't be surprised if you'd ask me. 

By the way, I do have few Blu-ray movie titles that says dts 5.1 on the back cover, but in fact they are encoded in DTS-HD MA 5.1 surround.
...They are mainly from second-hand movie studios, and second-hand movie distributors.


----------



## discone

mo949 said:


> I have high hopes for *Chappie*, made by the same guy who gave you Elysium and District 9, both of which rock all around in the sound/bass department!


Lets hope!

I have *Elysium* coming for this weekends viewing and looking forward to the sound as I've read it's good. How was the audio and bass for District 9? For I have not seen many folks talk about that one and did not see it on the list.


----------



## Emaych

NorthSky said:


> Maybe his review was mainly based on what it says on the back cover? ...I wouldn't be surprised if you'd ask me.
> 
> By the way, I do have few Blu-ray movie titles that says dts 5.1 on the back cover, but in fact they are encoded in DTS-HD MA 5.1 surround.
> ...They are mainly from second-hand movie studios, and second-hand movie distributors.


Well, I'm pretty certain the reviewer watched (and listened) to the movie on blu. What is embarrassing for him though, is that he apparently relied on the erroneous label to inform him of what he heard. Furthermore, it seems obvious enough from his phrasing that he was withholding his highest appraisal of what he heard, based on thinking it was lossy, not the actual listening experience. As a reviewer, you want to avoid that kind of exposure. He was right about the dub track however (also DTS MA, btw) -- sounds canned and does not match ambience depicted.

As to the erroneous label itself, maybe that does lend itself to thinking this might be a substandard release, second-tier movie experience. Nothing further from the truth -- THE ADMIRAL is high-form moviemaking at the very pinnacle of what can be technically achieved in the modern era -- so refined, in fact, that the technology virtually disappears -- you can't even say that about the HOBBIT films, which are replete with obvious CGI.

So the packaging is mislabeled. Movie is killer -- highest standards. And props to the HIDEFDIGEST guy -- he got this one right -- you decide what to think of the other reviewer when and if you see this flick (or based on his putting himself out there like he did, independent of your movie experience....)


----------



## wyattroa

Watched Noah last night. Was actually surprised at the bass in this movie. Did not expect anything from it. Thought it had good bass through the whole movie. Can't wait for the next avengers on blue ray. Movie has a ton of potential.


----------



## Toe

Enter the Dangerous Mind has a ton of LFE and some of it hit pretty low.


----------



## GPBURNS

Toe said:


> Enter the Dangerous Mind has a ton of LFE and some of it hit pretty low.


Never heard of this - thanks for heads up - will pick it up for spin


----------



## irvin

you guys need to check out Extraterrestrial on Netflix tons of bass. I thought my house was going to collapse  LOL


----------



## majek 60

Brian Fineberg said:


> Knowing
> 
> very good LFE track...and the movie
> 
> not a horror flick but that was the most stressed I have been watching a movie in a while ( I am easily freaked out)
> good movie  the sound overall was incredible...very very well done


This ^^^^

Bought it for $4.99 hoping for it to be good, but WOW!!! The dual XS-30 PSA Subs did their job, BIG TIME!!


----------



## Gary147852

So, does any one know what are the best BASS movies that are available for streaming on netflix?


----------



## mo949

discone said:


> Lets hope!
> 
> I have *Elysium* coming for this weekends viewing and looking forward to the sound as I've read it's good. How was the audio and bass for District 9? For I have not seen many folks talk about that one and did not see it on the list.


District 9 is excellent. everything sounds right. I enjoyed the story a bit more than Elysium, but I like African history so it may be my bias.


----------



## discone

Gary147852 said:


> So, does any one know what are the best BASS movies that are available for streaming on netflix?



To name a couple right of the bat, *Ragnarok* is a great bass movie but you do have to use subtitles. The other one which I thought was gone from streaming on Netflix is *The Art Of Flight* which has great visuals of snowboarding as well as bass. I'm sure there are more that others can post for you.


----------



## Hopinater

Gary147852 said:


> So, does any one know what are the best BASS movies that are available for streaming on netflix?


World War Z is on Netflix and has some nice bass moments (grenade scene for one) and Snowpiercer is another some said had some good bass but I haven't seen that one yet.


----------



## wyattroa

Noah is on netflix..Did not expect to shake my house like it did.


----------



## NorthSky

You guys get DD+ 5.1 (highly compressed) or plain stereo on Netflix?


----------



## basshead81

Chappie = Bass Fest!!


----------



## zibanez

"into the storm" the giant tornado chapter. It really shakes the room


----------



## NorthSky

basshead81 said:


> Chappie = Bass Fest!!


----------



## Trigen

basshead81 said:


> Chappie = Bass Fest!!


On blu ray or in theatres?


----------



## audiofan1

Been saying it for a while now! It sure doesn't feel or sound like Netflix streaming uses any filters


----------



## basshead81

Trigen said:


> On blu ray or in theatres?


Neither...but it shakes the couch for damn near 2hrs solid. Another stupid movie but the bass is worth buying the BR when it comes out. Reminds me of a Pacific Rim...non stop bass, but there are a couple scenes on Chappie that drop down low. PR was a better movie, just comparing bass quantity.


----------



## Hopinater

basshead81 said:


> Neither...but it shakes the couch for damn near 2hrs solid. Another stupid movie but the bass is worth buying the BR when it comes out. Reminds me of a Pacific Rim...non stop bass, but there are a couple scenes on Chappie that drop down low. PR was a better movie, just comparing bass quantity.


I need to watch PR again. I remember thinking how nicely it rumbled from start to finish when I watched it the first time. I kind of liked the movie the first time through so maybe it's one that grows on me and I'l end up loving it. I'll have to watch again. Chappie looks interesting, good to hear it has bass so if I don't like the movie at least I'll still be happy.


----------



## coolcat4843

basshead81 said:


> Neither...but it shakes the couch for damn near 2hrs solid.


So you watched Chappie at home using On Demand?


----------



## mantaraydesign

Is Cloverfield the best movie for bass? Is it the king of bass? I see it listed on the top of the 5 star for bass.


----------



## Mrkazador

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....equency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/


----------



## Mongo171

mantaraydesign said:


> Is Cloverfield the best movie for bass? Is it the king of bass? I see it listed on the top of the 5 star for bass.


It will definitely test your house's foundation.


----------



## mantaraydesign

Thanks guys!

I just bought it and looking forward to see if my house will move down to the next street after the movie. LOL!


----------



## Mongo171

mantaraydesign said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I just bought it and looking forward to see if my house will move down to the next street after the movie. LOL!


I think the movie already comes with a change of address form in it.


----------



## bori

mantaraydesign said:


> Is Cloverfield the best movie for bass? Is it the king of bass? I see it listed on the top of the 5 star for bass.


Yes Cloverfield is a definite bass monster.


----------



## Hopinater

Mongo171 said:


> I think the movie already comes with a change of address form in it.


LOL, that's funny.


----------



## AJ72

teckademic said:


> Exodus was a flop for me, but my guess would have to be that the bass present must be in the ULF category, unless that movie was one of those that you had to raise the sub level to experience it, my subs don't give much below 17hz.




Was still good for me.....


----------



## AJ72

Don't be put off by the subtitles *Ragnarok* is well worth it as others have mentioned. Some of the cleanest bass I've heard and just the thing for now when not much is around. Had to buy a zone free player just so I could watch it and no regrets there.


----------



## beastaudio

Well watched Avengers AoU this weekend in the theaters. Obviously the deep bass can't be judged by watching it in a standard commerical theater, but if they screw the bass up (I.e. Avengers I) and don't follow the CATWS recipe, I will be VERY sorely dissappointed. There are many ample opportunities and effects for VLF in the storyline. I am very much looking forward to this on BD.


----------



## bumprunlogan

The Movie 9 has excellent bass scenes. Also Battle Los Angeles.


----------



## cjrubes

beastaudio said:


> Well watched Avengers AoU this weekend in the theaters. Obviously the deep bass can't be judged by watching it in a standard commerical theater, but if they screw the bass up (I.e. Avengers I) and don't follow the CATWS recipe, I will be VERY sorely dissappointed. There are many ample opportunities and effects for VLF in the storyline. I am very much looking forward to this on BD.



I would agree. I thought the bass sounded pretty darn good in the theater and it seemed to me that it has potential to be a bass monster (if done right on Blu-Ray). It remains to be seen what we get however...


----------



## popalock

beastaudio said:


> Well watched Avengers AoU this weekend in the theaters. Obviously the deep bass can't be judged by watching it in a standard commerical theater, but if they screw the bass up (I.e. Avengers I) and don't follow the CATWS recipe, I will be VERY sorely dissappointed. There are many ample opportunities and effects for VLF in the storyline. I am very much looking forward to this on BD.


Agreed... Many many opportunities for VLF, ULF and ELF...


----------



## discone

Watched *The Prince* last night with Bruce Willis, John Cusack, ect. Well more of a low budget action film where the acting was not up to par, it still had some bass moments. A few made the wife jump a bit and a couple of sweeps. With not giving to much away there was a longer gunfight near the end that seemed they added a little extra weight to the shot's being fired. If nothing else is there to watch it could fill in for a rent.


----------



## azz7686

Extraterrestrial... Had some good LFE and was kind of out there if your into that kind a stuff. LOL!


----------



## Toe

azz7686 said:


> Extraterrestrial... Had some good LFE and was kind of out there if your into that kind a stuff. LOL!


Cool! Thanks for the report as I have this movie and Halo Nightfall (I think is the name?) here from Netflix right now. The last half hour or so of the first Halo movie was a great bass ride so I am hoping for some good stuff from this one.


----------



## lovinthehd

Mrkazador said:


> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....equency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/


How does EofT get on there at a top rating?...mostly based on the beginning sequence? Maybe I'll have to watch again....didn't think of it as a good bass movie in an overall sense....


----------



## tvuong

^^ it is because it has the loudest lowest sound ever made at the intro. The rest of the movie has good but not great bass. I love the movie.


----------



## lovinthehd

tvuong said:


> ^^ it is because it has the loudest lowest sound ever made at the intro. The rest of the movie has good but not great bass. I love the movie.


Yeah, I like the intro. The movie's not terrible either, just wasn't impressed by the bass except for the beginning. Thanks..


----------



## Toe

I've grown to hate that intro. It is great for demo/testing purposes, but I don't like it from an execution standpoint in relation to the rest of the bass in the film. I would also agree that as a front to back LFE film EoT is good, not great. No doubt in my mind that if that ridiculous and out of place intro did not exist, this bass track would not be talked about anywhere near as much as it has been!


----------



## Emaych

Toe said:


> Cool! Thanks for the report as I have this movie and Halo Nightfall (I think is the name?) here from Netflix right now. The last half hour or so of the first Halo movie was a great bass ride so I am hoping for some good stuff from this one.


Please report your findings on HALO NIGHTFALL -- was curious myself for exactly that same reason -- the previous installment. 

Also the trailer for MONSTERS: DARK CONTINENT, which was on EVERLY and in glorious DD 5.1, absolutely pummeled with LF tremors -- so been curious about that one as well, though it is most certainly the case that those enticing teasers can turn out to be quite misleading as to movie content itself. MONSTERS about ready for release, but if someone rents that, I need to know what the actual damage factor might be....be warned that almost all sources seem to indicate the movie is hideous in every other regard (...looked great to me, but there is that trailer factor again...)


----------



## audiofan1

Emaych said:


> Please report your findings on HALO NIGHTFALL -- was curious myself for exactly that same reason -- the previous installment.
> 
> Also the trailer for MONSTERS: DARK CONTINENT, which was on EVERLY and in glorious DD 5.1, absolutely pummeled with LF tremors -- so been curious about that one as well, though it is most certainly the case that those enticing teasers can turn out to be quite misleading as to movie content itself. MONSTERS about ready for release, but if someone rents that, I need to know what the actual damage factor might be....be warned that almost all sources seem to indicate the movie is hideous in every other regard (...looked great to me, but there is that trailer factor again...)



Yup! as soon as Everly was over I put Monsters Dark Continent in the Que at the top but just may blind buy it


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> I've grown to hate that intro. It is great for demo/testing purposes, but I don't like it from an execution standpoint in relation to the rest of the bass in the film. I would also agree that as a front to back LFE film EoT is good, not great. No doubt in my mind that if that ridiculous and out of place intro did not exist, this bass track would not be talked about anywhere near as much as it has been!



Yeah! its grossly misplaced and lends nothing to the movie even though the movie itself is one of my new all time fav's.


----------



## rhed

Emaych said:


> Please report your findings on HALO NIGHTFALL -- was curious myself for exactly that same reason -- the previous installment.
> 
> Also the trailer for MONSTERS: DARK CONTINENT, which was on EVERLY and in glorious DD 5.1, absolutely pummeled with LF tremors -- so been curious about that one as well, though it is most certainly the case that those enticing teasers can turn out to be quite misleading as to movie content itself. MONSTERS about ready for release, but if someone rents that, I need to know what the actual damage factor might be....be warned that almost all sources seem to indicate the movie is hideous in every other regard (...looked great to me, but there is that trailer factor again...)


Nightfall for me suck.. no lfe, no story..


----------



## Emaych

rhed said:


> Nightfall for me suck.. no lfe, no story..


Alrighty then -- thanks for taking one for the team on that one -- I'll consider that to be the very clear and direct definitive appraisal....


----------



## Emaych

audiofan1 said:


> Yup! as soon as Everly was over I put Monsters Dark Continent in the Que at the top but just may blind buy it


Yeah, might blind buy myself -- shows about $16 for pre-order. The trailer planted such a declarative LF banner, it would really be one of the more notable total betrayals if the flick didn't live up to it...but of course it has been known to happen. Hey, if I can get you to jump in first, maybe you'll end up saving me some money, or maybe I'll be the one that plunges -- comes out in a few weeks I think -- I'll keep you posted...


----------



## Toe

rhed said:


> Nightfall for me suck.. no lfe, no story..


Bummer! Had a forum friend tell me the bass was good which is why I rented. Really curious to see it now and see what I think.


----------



## AJ72

lovinthehd said:


> How does EofT get on there at a top rating?...mostly based on the beginning sequence? Maybe I'll have to watch again....didn't think of it as a good bass movie in an overall sense....



I never watch that intro it's too gratuitous. Take the intro out and IMO this film is a great bass flick. The bass gives a constant sense of doom conveying the reality of the situation being faced by the characters. Throw in a presentation that's as clean as a whistle with a few heavy hitting sequences and it's a pretty complete package. I know you don't agree with this Toe. . I give it five stars all day long and it was my equal favourite bass movie from last year. As I've said before run it a bit hotter than normal to bring out the goodness that's there. It was voted second by a whisker on data bass for LFE film of the year (behind CATWS) so it must have something pretty special and it's a good movie to boot. 

Yes I am an EOT fanboy! :kiss:


----------



## wpbpete

Emaych said:


> Please report your findings on HALO NIGHTFALL -- was curious myself for exactly that same reason -- the previous installment.
> 
> Also the trailer for MONSTERS: DARK CONTINENT,


RENT! RENT! RENT!

Neither one has any 'good bass' to speak of, there's a couple ok moments in Halo and Monsters: DC is just an overall terrible movie


----------



## Toe

Well damn! I might just skip Halo altogether as I don't have a ton of movie time these days. I'm guessing the movie will be terrible going off the first, so if the bass isn't anything great I might just stick it back in the mailbox. 

No worries AJ72! I certainly respect your opinion and there is a subjective element to what a great bass track is for a variety of reasons.


----------



## discone

wpbpete said:


> RENT! RENT! RENT!
> 
> Monsters: DC is just an overall terrible movie


That's a shame there is no good bass for the trailer did light up the room a bit, I had hope's.  

As for a terrible movie I also had hope's it would be better then the first one. When I added it to my Netflix queue after seeing the preview on the Everly disc it also brought up the first one and I only rated it two stars.


----------



## Emaych

wpbpete said:


> RENT! RENT! RENT!
> 
> Neither one has any 'good bass' to speak of, there's a couple ok moments in Halo and Monsters: DC is just an overall terrible movie


Well dang it! It kills me that the marketing folks know full well the value of presenting a movie with massive awesome LF bombast in the trailer, but can't seem to carry that concept through to the movie. They obviously know what sells, why not just give us the movie we want? Thanks for the info wpbpete -- I'm assuming you had some way of seeing the MONSTERS blu before the release date? I was seriously favoring the blind buy, but guess you saved me...what a burn!


----------



## wpbpete

Sorry to burst bubbles 

Halo was ok... ymmv, 
giant monsters that sound like breaking dishes suk!!


----------



## audiofan1

Emaych said:


> Well dang it! It kills me that the marketing folks know full well the value of presenting a movie with massive awesome LF bombast in the trailer, but can't seem to carry that concept through to the movie. They obviously know what sells, why not just give us the movie we want? Thanks for the info wpbpete -- I'm assuming you had some way of seeing the MONSTERS blu before the release date? I was seriously favoring the blind buy, but guess you saved me...what a burn!


Was that a disc he had or streaming? I'm going to at the very least give it a rental, as its the same production company that's been belting out some pretty decent bass tracks


----------



## Emaych

audiofan1 said:


> Was that a disc he had or streaming? I'm going to at the very least give it a rental, as its the same production company that's been belting out some pretty decent bass tracks


Well, good question -- you've opened a window of hope there -- I never stream, and nothing I've ever seen or heard makes me think that discs are not the way to go. Must be talking about the blu for definitive declarations! -- even then, people can disagree about satisfaction factor with LFE -- some wide disparity with EXODUS, I note. 

But when it is said there is -zero- LF content, that tends to suggest to me it must be pretty light in that regard. Hopefully it would be too unthinkable for the filmmakers in this case to so emphatically represent the flick as LF monster, but absolutely betray and abandon that aspiration with the actual commodity -- I guess we await clarification one way or another...


----------



## Emaych

I said I would check back in: ADMIRAL: ROARING CURRENTS back at $12.99 on AMAZON.


----------



## djbluemax1

Emaych said:


> Well dang it! It kills me that the marketing folks know full well the value of presenting a movie with massive awesome LF bombast in the trailer, but can't seem to carry that concept through to the movie. They obviously know what sells, why not just give us the movie we want? Thanks for the info wpbpete -- I'm assuming you had some way of seeing the MONSTERS blu before the release date? I was seriously favoring the blind buy, but guess you saved me...what a burn!


FilmMixer has previously mentioned that the folks mixing the trailer are oftentimes NOT the folks who mixed the soundtrack. Apparently, depending on personal viewpoints, the trailer audio mixers are either a) heavy-handed, or b) know what sells/catches attention.


Max


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> I've grown to hate that intro. It is great for demo/testing purposes, but I don't like it from an execution standpoint in relation to the rest of the bass in the film. I would also agree that as a front to back LFE film EoT is good, not great. No doubt in my mind that if that ridiculous and out of place intro did not exist, this bass track would not be talked about anywhere near as much as it has been!


I agree with you about the intro… At first it was intriguing but after experiencing it a couple of times it lost it's appeal. The movie (IMO) is a very good bass movie but not incredible. The movie itself on the other hand I find to be a lot of fun and great to watch.


----------



## Emaych

djbluemax1 said:


> FilmMixer has previously mentioned that the folks mixing the trailer are oftentimes NOT the folks who mixed the soundtrack. Apparently, depending on personal viewpoints, the trailer audio mixers are either a) heavy-handed, or b) know what sells/catches attention.
> 
> 
> Max


Thanks for that Max. If I'm not mistaken, FilmMixer did THE PURGE: ANARCHY, so has my utmost respect for what he can offer on this subject. I'm sure they are not the same folks -- two different objectives, that of producing a track consistent with a Director's vision, versus generating a basso-bombasto, flamboyantly senses-titillating, attention-grabbing short intended to market that thing. 

Where my incredulity rises is in the fact that the studios demonstrate they know what entices an audience's interest, then allow that misrepresentation to stand for the film that got made, which may contain none of that excitement. Why not just ensure the public gets the goods with commodity being marketed? Films are always an interplay between "art" and commerce -- so if the director's vision seems to require enhancement by the lay-it-to-waste bass-ty boys brought in for the trailer, send 'em in for the flick as well!

...Anyway, remains to be seen if MONSTERS: DC contains anything of the promise of the trailer, but possibly by all accounts, only about 3 minutes of film was any good anyway...


----------



## Elihawk

EoT is a very good movie, IMHO, and has way above average bass. IMHO, EoT kicks Interstellar in the proverbial ass...Interstellar does have better bass, however! Everyone likes movies for different reasons. And I think the intro of EoT really sets the tone that this movie will be fast and furious.


----------



## Toe

Ended up watching Nightfall. The bass had it's moments, but nothing super deep. The bass moments were spread out more evenly vs the first film. The first film was more impressive for bass due to how packed it was in that last 30 minutes plus it hit a bit deeper in the first as I remember. Both movies were horrible IMO.


----------



## lizrussspike

Thanks to all you mentioned The Art of Flight. Some great sound and even shook the couch a few times(buttkicker-Thanks Brian)). Watched with two of my young daughters who now have a different look on snowboarding. Happy Memorial day to all!


----------



## popalock

lizrussspike said:


> Thanks to all you mentioned The Art of Flight. Some great sound and even shook the couch a few times(buttkicker-Thanks Brian)). Watched with two of my young daughters who now have a different look on snowboarding. Happy Memorial day to all!


What was their look on snowboarding before?


----------



## Pain Infliction

@popalock LMAO at your avatar! Not sure if many people recognized what it is yet or not, but that sh is funny man!


----------



## lizrussspike

popalock said:


> What was their look on snowboarding before?


 They thought it goofy, but when they saw the tricks and the avalanche scene...the were amazed. My middle girl, the athlete, is blown away. She said that they get paid to do that? Great flick, as we have watched it 3 times in 10 days. Plus she is the one who lets me knows on a particular scene if her part of the couch shakes.


----------



## popalock

Pain Infliction said:


> @popalock LMAO at your avatar! Not sure if many people recognized what it is yet or not, but that sh is funny man!


Been saving it for months... May 22nd seemed like the perfect time to "whip it out."


----------



## Toe

Extraterrestrial is well worth a rent for LFE!


----------



## lefthandluke

popalock said:


> Been saving it for months... May 22nd seemed like the perfect time to "whip it out."



you ARE aware of the penal codes in Qatar...?


----------



## tanwn1

The Admiral roaring current has no ULF and sad to say it's just a so so bass only.


----------



## BrazenC5

Trigen said:


> Did anyone see Paddington in an above average theatre (sound wise), especially the earthquake (rumble) scene?


I have 2 submervsives and was surprised by the eathquake scene since it was an extended scene...seriously deep bass...made me giddy ..watching it with my kid now!

Sent from G S3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trigen

BrazenC5 said:


> I have 2 submervsives and was surprised by the eathquake scene since it was an extended scene...seriously deep bass...made me giddy ..watching it with my kid now!
> 
> Sent from G S3 using Tapatalk


Good. Wanted to inquire as the cinema auditorium this played on only does 40hz.


On other note, MM:FR has plenty of mid bass (punchy) at least in the cinema (30hz room).


----------



## BrazenC5

Trigen said:


> Good. Wanted to inquire as the cinema auditorium this played on only does 40hz.
> 
> 
> On other note, MM:FR has plenty of mid bass (punchy) at least in the cinema (30hz room).


Mm:fr?

Sent from G S3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovinthehd

lefthandluke said:


> you ARE aware of the penal codes in Qatar...?


I see what you did there....


----------



## popalock

lefthandluke said:


> you ARE aware of the penal codes in Qatar...?





lovinthehd said:


> I see what you did there....


Dude.... I just got it.


----------



## Trigen

BrazenC5 said:


> Mm:fr?
> 
> Sent from G S3 using Tapatalk


Mad Max Fury Road


----------



## AJ72

MI4 Ghost Protocol was out a while ago but just watched it tonight. Great bass in this one, some seriously good moments. Now there's not a massive amount in it but what's there hits hard in places (Kremlin being blown up WOW!). Very clean audio all round and don't see it mentioned much but I guess it was a while back..........


----------



## Emaych

tanwn1 said:


> The Admiral roaring current has no ULF and sad to say it's just a so so bass only.


And so there would seem to be the other end of the spectrum. 

Not sure what "just a so so bass only," means, but for ULF there is that opening to EDGE OF TOMORROW, if that's what does it for you -- I note there are those who have been suggesting lately that the presence of ULF, even gobs of it in gluttonous dosages, can have a cloying, over satiating effect, especially independent of specific filmic content. 

There are test tones for ULF. I seem to recall being singularly unimpressed with OLYMPUS HAS FALLEN, though if I'm recalling correctly, it had loads of disembodied low blasts, sans the typical stiffening, impactful midbass, to very odd effect. ELYSIUM I recall had low bass, but I did not like the way the track was mixed, similar to WORLD WAR Z -- music and effects seemed to be at distance, smallish, unrealistic, and therefore non-immersive.

This is a highly subjective business of course. I confess to be not much of a fan of ultra low bass, and I can't even say I have any understanding of what other folks are experiencing in their home theaters. I will say that to even commence the Audyssey set-up for my room and subs, I had to turn the volume down on the back of my subs to within two notches of nothing -- the MARANTZ 7702 won't proceed until you diminish volume, and it will tell you when it's happy. 

After the set-up I listened, and could hear no bass to speak of with my two JTR S2s, so I turned the volume on the sub rears to within some notches of the top. I have A LOT of bass now, tuned to preference of my ears alone. With ULF in that kind of mix, it doesn't produce enough of an audible tone to make it worth the large scale excursions which threaten my subs, so I'm unimpressed with it. A taste is nice I grant you, but does not rule my choices.

On ADMIRAL: ROARING CURRENTS, the reviewer for BLU-RAY.COM gave the sound a rather rare 5 of 5 stars and said:

"...the sound mix for _The Admiral_ is superb, especially in the second half when the naval battle begins. With an almost constant assault of surging ocean, creaking (and breaking) hulls, cannon and gunfire, clashing swords, exploding shells, bullets hitting hulls, arrows flying through the air, men barking orders (or simply screaming) and dozens of other sounds layered into the mix, _The Admiral_'s soundtrack plunges the viewer into the middle of battle to the death fought with weapons that are antique but deadly nevertheless. THE BASS EXTENSION REACHES DOWN TO THE LOW REGISTERS, and even when the weapons aren't thundering, the drums in Kim Tae-seong's musical score are doing so." [caps emphasis mine]


----------



## mantaraydesign

Any good bass for the new movie American Sniper? I heard the movie was really good.


----------



## Toe

Thanks for the bass thoughts on Admiral Roaring Current guys. Anyone else seen this and care to give their impression of the low end? Seems we have one person that loved the bass and another that was disappointed so I am a bit hesitant to blind buy this now as my main motivation was audio and bass in particular. Wish I could rent it, but Netflix doesn't have it.  

Really enjoyed revisiting Knowing last night!  Great audio all around as others have mentioned with some great bass moments. Enjoyed the movie as well since I had forgot most of it.


----------



## Fatshaft

I just finished watching both: "Admiral Roaring Current" (yesterday) and "Monsters Dark Continent" (now)...

1. Admiral Roaring Current:
It's well recorded and sound very good "IMO". Bass was ok in my humble cinema room.
The sound is well recorded but I'm all about the bass...it's ok but not enough for me. 

2. Monsters Dark Continent:
Let me start with OMFG! 
I have no idea why someone would say it's just ok.
It was AWESOME for me and rumbled my place...it doesn't go to the last octave maybe but it shock my place pretty good.
Again, I'm all about THE BASS and this will not disappoint.


ALSO...BONUS here:
It is maybe the best sounding track I have heard in a long while...The surrounds and center speaker have got to be the best I've ever heard in a movie.
I'm totally impressed with the sound effects in this movie. It is IMO one of the best sounding tracks I've ever heard...and it is plenty loud!!!

Again...this is just my opinion...I couldn't care less how good or bad a movie is rated...I want good sound and a boat load of bass!
This movie has a very low score and I see why to a certain degree...to me the acting was AWESOME! 

I want more movies with this kind of sound with major authority!
My sincerest thanks to the person that mentioned this movie cause I would've never known and I'm sooo glad I saw this movie!! 

Kind regards,


----------



## Emaych

Toe said:


> Thanks for the bass thoughts on Admiral Roaring Current guys. Anyone else seen this and care to give their impression of the low end? Seems we have one person that loved the bass and another that was disappointed so I am a bit hesitant to blind buy this now as my main motivation was audio and bass in particular. Wish I could rent it, but Netflix doesn't have it.
> 
> Really enjoyed revisiting Knowing last night!  Great audio all around as others have mentioned with some great bass moments. Enjoyed the movie as well since I had forgot most of it.


Thanks for weighing in Toe. Glad you enjoyed KNOWING -- never can guarantee anyone is going to share impressions, but I was so pleasantly surprised, I felt compelled to offer my notions about it. Helps that it is a small expense as well. I blind buy all the time, just to reveal where I fall on this. Maybe spend $200 a month on blus -- that may be well over what others use discretion income for, so don't blind buy on my say so -- I have spent several decades assembling the system that gives me so much joy, so that shelling out increments for that which feeds it, not such a big deal, in my book. I would rather buy a disc for $12, than rent and spend time and money back and forth to REDBOX -- even if the movie is not everything it could be -- hey, sometimes it could be great, as with KNOWING!

My recommendation of Admiral was based in large part upon the overall effectiveness of the track as a whole, and the compelling cinematic presentation. Gorgeous to look at, and epic filmmaking to boot. The track features perhaps the longest sustained LF assault on film, possibly the TRANSFORMERS titles beat you up a little bit more, but I would call the latter fifty minutes or so of the production extremely bass-centric. I would agree it refrains from lowest-level bombardment, and as other reviewers have pointed out, keeps the impact in balance. I have gotten quite fatigued at the levels in TRANSFORMERS for the course of treatment, whereas with ADMIRAL, you are more engrossed in the onscreen happenings than considering shielding your ears, or going for the volume.

As always, cultivate multiple opinions, evaluate your budget, make your best choices -- some bound to play out to great satisfaction, others less so....


----------



## Emaych

Fatshaft said:


> I just finished watching both: "Admiral Roaring Current" (yesterday) and "Monsters Dark Continent" (now)...
> 
> 1. Admiral Roaring Current:
> It's well recorded and sound very good "IMO". Bass was ok in my humble cinema room.
> The sound is well recorded but I'm all about the bass...it's ok but not enough for me.
> 
> 2. Monsters Dark Continent:
> Let me start with OMFG!
> I have no idea why someone would say it's just ok.
> It was AWESOME for me and rumbled my place...it doesn't go to the last octave maybe but it shock my place pretty good.
> Again, I'm all about THE BASS and this will not disappoint.
> 
> 
> ALSO...BONUS here:
> It is maybe the best sounding track I have heard in a long while...The surrounds and center speaker have got to be the best I've ever heard in a movie.
> I'm totally impressed with the sound effects in this movie. It is IMO one of the best sounding tracks I've ever heard...and it is plenty loud!!!
> 
> Again...this is just my opinion...I couldn't care less how good or bad a movie is rated...I want good sound and a boat load of bass!
> This movie has a very low score and I see why to a certain degree...to me the acting was AWESOME!
> 
> I want more movies with this kind of sound with major authority!
> My sincerest thanks to the person that mentioned this movie cause I would've never known and I'm sooo glad I saw this movie!!
> 
> Kind regards,


Thanks for all of that. One reason I got way over what I actually need for lower frequency reproduction, is that I glory in it -- wanted the house to cave in while the equipment was barely breaking a sweat. With my dual S2s I get that. 

I might even favor the empanelling of a film commission which intercedes to rectify light bass in new releases, call it: THE LF-ATE HUMANKIND PROJECT, or some such thing. I want them to goose and juice that bottom until it single-digit hertz! -- and if that sounds vaguely pornographic, I guess that is what I'm after -- bass porn for the masses!

Admiral does not hit like something aimed at killing your ears, I agree, but the flavor I got of MONSTERS DARK CONTINENT from the trailer was that it was targeted to be sensational in that aspect -- thanks for confirming. Now for me, I have no trouble blind buying it on just that say so, especially as you compare it to ADMIRAL -- I'll probably have to adjust my subs down, but I'm all good with that....


----------



## Pain Infliction

Emaych said:


> Thanks for all of that. One reason I got way over what I actually need for lower frequency reproduction, is that I glory in it -- wanted the house to cave in while the equipment was barely breaking a sweat. With my dual S2s I get that.
> 
> I might even favor the empanelling of a film commission which intercedes to rectify light bass in new releases, call it: THE LF-ATE HUMANKIND PROJECT, or some such thing. I want them to goose and juice that bottom until it single-digit hertz! -- and if that sounds vaguely pornographic, I guess that is what I'm after -- bass porn for the masses!
> 
> Admiral does not hit like something aimed at killing your ears, I agree, but the flavor I got of MONSTERS DARK CONTINENT from the trailer was that it was targeted to be sensational in that aspect -- thanks for confirming. Now for me, I have no trouble blind buying it on just that say so, especially as you compare it to ADMIRAL -- I'll probably have to adjust my subs down, but I'm all good with that....


If your dual s2's are enough for you, imagine sitting in Fatshaft's theater!

I too am a bass nut just like everyone else in this thread, and I am adding four more UXL 18's to my plethora of subs, so Monsters Dark Continent is going to have to wait until I get them and tune. Looking forward to it.


----------



## audiofan1

Fatshaft said:


> I just finished watching both: "Admiral Roaring Current" (yesterday) and "Monsters Dark Continent" (now)...
> 
> 1. Admiral Roaring Current:
> It's well recorded and sound very good "IMO". Bass was ok in my humble cinema room.
> The sound is well recorded but I'm all about the bass...it's ok but not enough for me.
> 
> 2. Monsters Dark Continent:
> Let me start with OMFG!
> I have no idea why someone would say it's just ok.
> It was AWESOME for me and rumbled my place...it doesn't go to the last octave maybe but it shock my place pretty good.
> Again, I'm all about THE BASS and this will not disappoint.
> 
> 
> ALSO...BONUS here:
> It is maybe the best sounding track I have heard in a long while...The surrounds and center speaker have got to be the best I've ever heard in a movie.
> I'm totally impressed with the sound effects in this movie. It is IMO one of the best sounding tracks I've ever heard...and it is plenty loud!!!
> 
> Again...this is just my opinion...I couldn't care less how good or bad a movie is rated...I want good sound and a boat load of bass!
> This movie has a very low score and I see why to a certain degree...to me the acting was AWESOME!
> 
> I want more movies with this kind of sound with major authority!
> My sincerest thanks to the person that mentioned this movie cause I would've never known and I'm sooo glad I saw this movie!!
> 
> Kind regards,


Glad to hear it on Monster DC


----------



## Emaych

Pain Infliction said:


> If your dual s2's are enough for you, imagine sitting in Fatshaft's theater!
> 
> I too am a bass nut just like everyone else in this thread, and I am adding four more UXL 18's to my plethora of subs, so Monsters Dark Continent is going to have to wait until I get them and tune. Looking forward to it.


Hard to imagine, to be sure -- but I guess this casts light on your AVS handle! Already for me that amount of air movement creates pressure issues in my ears that requires "popping" them by plugging my nose -- felt like I was in the cabin for that plane sequence in KNOWING. 

One sub is in back of my bed (my bedroom and home theater are one in the same), and if my pillow slips, I could knock myself out against the headboard. Even through the mattress, I bounce up and down like there were multiple bass shakers on the frame. 

So yes, very hard to imagine anything beyond that -- as I say, I don't properly realize what others are experiencing in their theaters, just happy to report I'm finally satisfied with mine (...well, maybe just one more S2...another processor upgrade down the road...oh, bucket list: getting the best multi amp I ever heard ...looks like about another $10-$15K or so would do it -- HA!...)


----------



## Toe

Emaych said:


> Thanks for weighing in Toe. Glad you enjoyed KNOWING -- never can guarantee anyone is going to share impressions, but I was so pleasantly surprised, I felt compelled to offer my notions about it. Helps that it is a small expense as well. I blind buy all the time, just to reveal where I fall on this. Maybe spend $200 a month on blus -- that may be well over what others use discretion income for, so don't blind buy on my say so -- I have spent several decades assembling the system that gives me so much joy, so that shelling out increments for that which feeds it, not such a big deal, in my book. I would rather buy a disc for $12, than rent and spend time and money back and forth to REDBOX -- even if the movie is not everything it could be -- hey, sometimes it could be great, as with KNOWING!
> 
> My recommendation of Admiral was based in large part upon the overall effectiveness of the track as a whole, and the compelling cinematic presentation. Gorgeous to look at, and epic filmmaking to boot. The track features perhaps the longest sustained LF assault on film, possibly the TRANSFORMERS titles beat you up a little bit more, but I would call the latter fifty minutes or so of the production extremely bass-centric. I would agree it refrains from lowest-level bombardment, and as other reviewers have pointed out, keeps the impact in balance. I have gotten quite fatigued at the levels in TRANSFORMERS for the course of treatment, whereas with ADMIRAL, you are more engrossed in the onscreen happenings than considering shielding your ears, or going for the volume.
> 
> As always, cultivate multiple opinions, evaluate your budget, make your best choices -- some bound to play out to great satisfaction, others less so....


I understand where you are coming from as I have slowly built my system up to where it's at for 13 years now (not that it's perfect or done, but I am overall very happy with it in it's current state). As time goes on though, what I have come to realize is most films I watch are not worth more than one spin and I have plenty of demo material so I am getting more cautious about what I buy as the $$$ adds up quick. I average between $1 and $2 per rental with Netflix depending on how fast my que moves at any given time of the year which makes much more sense to me vs buying nearly every title since as I mentioned most IMO are not worth more than one spin. 

Thanks for the Admiral description. I might hold off for now and see if I can find it even cheaper on ebay at some point.



Fatshaft said:


> I just finished watching both: "Admiral Roaring Current" (yesterday) and "Monsters Dark Continent" (now)...
> 
> 1. Admiral Roaring Current:
> It's well recorded and sound very good "IMO". Bass was ok in my humble cinema room.
> The sound is well recorded but I'm all about the bass...it's ok but not enough for me.
> 
> 2. Monsters Dark Continent:
> Let me start with OMFG!
> I have no idea why someone would say it's just ok.
> It was AWESOME for me and rumbled my place...it doesn't go to the last octave maybe but it shock my place pretty good.
> Again, I'm all about THE BASS and this will not disappoint.
> 
> 
> ALSO...BONUS here:
> It is maybe the best sounding track I have heard in a long while...The surrounds and center speaker have got to be the best I've ever heard in a movie.
> I'm totally impressed with the sound effects in this movie. It is IMO one of the best sounding tracks I've ever heard...and it is plenty loud!!!
> 
> Again...this is just my opinion...I couldn't care less how good or bad a movie is rated...I want good sound and a boat load of bass!
> This movie has a very low score and I see why to a certain degree...to me the acting was AWESOME!
> 
> I want more movies with this kind of sound with major authority!
> My sincerest thanks to the person that mentioned this movie cause I would've never known and I'm sooo glad I saw this movie!!
> 
> Kind regards,


I know going off previous posts you and I have shared that we are both in the "bass fest preference" camp as we both prefer getting thoroughly beat up by the bottom end (I meant that the way it sounded ) and nearly ALL my favorite LFE experiences are of the bass fest type. In light of that, I think I will hold off on Roaring Current considering your comments. 

Monsters Dark Continent also just shot to the top of my que based on your comments.


----------



## mo949

Toe said:


> Thanks for the bass thoughts on Admiral Roaring Current guys. Anyone else seen this and care to give their impression of the low end? Seems we have one person that loved the bass and another that was disappointed so I am a bit hesitant to blind buy this now as my main motivation was audio and bass in particular. Wish I could rent it, but Netflix doesn't have it.
> 
> Really enjoyed revisiting Knowing last night!  Great audio all around as others have mentioned with some great bass moments. Enjoyed the movie as well since I had forgot most of it.


I have it queued up on Netflix.


----------



## Emaych

^^^Toe, I used to think in terms of demo material, but I don't really demo for anyone -- my extended family is out the door when it starts to get thick. My sister will not even sit down in the room anymore, and could not care less about sound quality, my brother has a home theater of his own. Other guests may tolerate it for 5-10 minutes, and you only need one good demo bit for that.

Repeat viewings are important still, perfectly understand that, but this is my main fun with discretional income dump, so I buy quite a bit -- which makes the fact that I buy and am happy, not so telling -- so sounds like you are forming an adequately realistic impression of SQ for your purposes. 

As far as MONSTERS goes, yeah, dropped it off the buy list with the first viewer -- now, will blind buy in the next week or so...looking forward to that one -- would be nice if that trailer actually were representative of the flick itself -- that sort of thing might renew your faith in the film industry. Also, from what I saw of the trailer, I didn't expect that I would suffer the repugnance many critics fell under from what was presented -- looked quite on par to me, just as our friend, FATSHAFT, represented it...


----------



## Toe

​


mo949 said:


> I have it queued up on Netflix.


Says Unknown for me.


----------



## ambesolman

Mad Max was good in the theater. If you're wondering what the rest of the movie is like, it's basically the craziness seen in the trailers for two hours. Will definitely blind buy, but hoping it delivers in the bass dept🏼


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## mo949

Toe said:


> ​
> Says Unknown for me.


I just double checked. Looks like it only was put on 'save' with availability unknown. From my phone it's hard to tell sometimes when they have the info and gfx.


----------



## wpbpete

Fatshaft said:


> 2. Monsters Dark Continent:
> Let me start with OMFG! ,


Damn! I got none of that  DD5.1 was weak in my room
Will retry with DTS version
thanks


----------



## bori

wpbpete said:


> Damn! I got none of that  DD5.1 was weak in my room
> Will retry with DTS version
> thanks


Watching the DD 5.1 and the surround sound is awesome.


----------



## Pain Infliction

How are you guys watching Monsters Dark Continent? It shows that it doesn't come out on bluray until June 2nd.


----------



## Emaych

^^^That's what I wanted to know -- two reviews at opposite ends -- guess it would be instructive as to which version to avoid -- of course if the killer presentation is not on blu, I won't care about it anyway....


----------



## Cryptic1911

There are blu-ray rips all over the internet, lol


----------



## Pain Infliction

Cryptic1911 said:


> There are blu-ray rips all over the internet, lol



I know that. I don't download movies though. Are the blurays that you download lossless?


----------



## wpbpete

Pain Infliction said:


> How are you guys watching Monsters Dark Continent? It shows that it doesn't come out on bluray until June 2nd.


The first rule of fight club is... we don't talk about fight club


----------



## Brian Fineberg

How's White House down for bass?

Grabbed it from the library. Gonna watch it tonight


----------



## Fatshaft

Pain Infliction said:


> I know that. I don't download movies though. Are the blurays that you download lossless?


PI...
This is the audio of the movie. 
--==AUDIO==--

Format..........: DTS-HD MA
Channels........: 5.1
Bit depth.......: 24 bit
Bit rate........: 4338 kbps
Language........: English


----------



## Emaych

Pain Infliction said:


> I know that. I don't download movies though. Are the blurays that you download lossless?


Exactly. Call me Pollyanna, but I'm quite happy to pay for that which gives me such great joy. It is a tremendous undertaking of thousands of individuals, from the creative to the most basic blue collar enterprise, to mount a movie production, and I want to support it -- keep it coming! It even makes me happy to turn over my hard-earned money to this part of the American economy -- the legitimate means by which we all inter-depend and make our livings. 

Blu-ray is even reasonably priced and provides the best method to deliver content -- at least for me, so why anyone screws all that, I really can't fathom -- to save $16 -- rent it when it comes out....?



Brian Fineberg said:


> How's White House down for bass?
> 
> Grabbed it from the library. Gonna watch it tonight


 ^^^Always confuse that with OLYMPUS HAS FALLEN, which I watched last night to see how accurate my memory was as to the bass (which I had commented on recently). Yep, pretty strange disconnect of the ultra low with mid-bass hollow zone on that one. Does not do anything for me. 

And, possibly apropos of my "RAH! America!" comments above, found it disturbing to watch all that imagery of slaughter in front of the White House. WHITE HOUSE DOWN I remember as fairly inane, is not flagged in my brain for bass -- but I'm sure you will regard those traces of impressions as wholly unreliable (as you should...)


----------



## Reefdvr27

Pain Infliction said:


> How are you guys watching Monsters Dark Continent? It shows that it doesn't come out on bluray until June 2nd.


European blues get released earlier than stateside!

Bass or not, I believe I am going to pass on this one. 
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/monsters_dark_continent/

---


----------



## Peterpack

Jupiter Ascending

Ok movie but great bass and surround sound (and visuals)

Worth watching purely for these reasons


----------



## NODES

Peterpack said:


> Jupiter Ascending
> 
> Ok movie but great bass and surround sound (and visuals)
> 
> Worth watching purely for these reasons



sort of like the matrix


----------



## Fatshaft

@tvuong (Seventh Son)

Very surprised this isn't talked about much...

Wow am watching "Seventh Son" and just paused the movie to write this:
There's a pretty good scene at 1:01:00 with a pretty cool sweep...
Just played it 10 times...son came down after the 4th play cause another broken vase upstairs  wife ah well... 

The bass is very good!


Enjoy...


----------



## Pain Infliction

lol @ ANOTHER broken vase.


----------



## tvuong

@Fatshaft. I thought it had good bass with some great moment when I viewed it a while back.


----------



## Fatshaft

tvuong said:


> @Fatshaft . I thought it had good bass with some great moment when I viewed it a while back.


Just finished watching it and you're right.
It was very well done and has a some pretty dam good slam...loved it!
Dragons flying is awesomely well done when they flap their wings 

Thanks for writing about it  I'm impressed that's 2 good bass movies in a row for me!


----------



## teckademic

Fatshaft said:


> @tvuong (Seventh Son)
> 
> Very surprised this isn't talked about much...
> 
> Wow am watching "Seventh Son" and just paused the movie to write this:
> There's a pretty good scene at 1:01:00 with a pretty cool sweep...
> Just played it 10 times...son came down after the 4th play cause another broken vase upstairs  wife ah well...
> 
> The bass is very good!
> 
> 
> Enjoy...


 I'm usually able to tolerate a bad movie with an awesome track, but as good as the bass was in that movie, I couldn't sit through it and I skipped through most of it. Is the scene you're talking about the one at the waterfall?


----------



## Fatshaft

teckademic said:


> Is the scene you're talking about the one at the waterfall?


yuppers...that's the one


----------



## azz7686

how is Jupiter Ascending in 3D with the bee scene, I did enjoy the movie and the bass was awesome just wondered thought that part looked like it would be sweet in 3D!


----------



## Legairre

Emaych said:


> Exactly. Call me Pollyanna, but I'm quite happy to pay for that which gives me such great joy. It is a tremendous undertaking of thousands of individuals, from the creative to the most basic blue collar enterprise, to mount a movie production, and I want to support it -- keep it coming! It even makes me happy to turn over my hard-earned money to this part of the American economy -- the legitimate means by which we all inter-depend and make our livings.
> 
> Blu-ray is even reasonably priced and provides the best method to deliver content -- at least for me, so why anyone screws all that, I really can't fathom -- to save $16 -- rent it when it comes out....?


+1, well put Emaych


----------



## Toe

Anyone else seen Jupiter Ascending? Curious about the bass. I will rent first of course and go from there, but curious to hear more impressions.


----------



## Fatshaft

Toe, 
I'm watching J.A. tonight in 3D and I'll let you know my thoughts :sunglasses:


----------



## Fatshaft

Just finished watching Jupiter Ascending...

I have to say that I'm now 3 for 3 









Lots of this type of sound and with authority









Well worth it in IMO!
Lots of 25-35HZ especially towards the end...

I'm speaking in regards to BASS ONLY...I will NOT comment on how the movie was


----------



## bori

Yeah I saw it bass was good movie was not. Except for Mila.


----------



## tvuong

Watched Monsters-DC last night. The bass was very good. The overall mix is very loud even in the surround channels. The movie is just bad, IMO.


----------



## Alan P

I watched Monsters: DC over the weekend and thought the mix was great, lots of great bass moments...but like tvoung sez, the whole thing was mixed quite loud. I had it at -15MV and probably could have went down a couple db because the wife was wincing a bit here and there. 

I thoroughly enjoyed the movie...thought it was a great war movie, just wish it had more of a "connect" with the first movie (which I enjoyed even more).


----------



## wth718

Fatshaft said:


> Just finished watching Jupiter Ascending...
> 
> I have to say that I'm now 3 for 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of this type of sound and with authority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well worth it in IMO!
> Lots of 25-35HZ especially towards the end...
> 
> I'm speaking in regards to BASS ONLY...I will NOT comment on how the movie was


+1. Loved the bass on this. Movie, not so much.


----------



## derrickdj1

I watched Ragnarok on Netflix last night. The movie was in DD+. The bass was ok but, not insane. The movie has subscript if you like to read.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

derrickdj1 said:


> I watched Ragnarok on Netflix last night. The movie was in DD+. The bass was ok but, not insane. The movie has subscript if you like to read.


That confirms it then. Streaming nueters the bass

The BR bass is rediculous


----------



## mo949

Streaming is hit or miss. I've found times when tv shows have way more bass on the stream than on the bluray version of the show. I think it boils down to what audio mix is used more so then what you would think the issue would be, namely (range) compression.

Ragnarock definitely had bass on the bluray!


----------



## GPBURNS

Toe said:


> Extraterrestrial is well worth a rent for LFE!


just did search if anybody had viewed this - its loaded with LFE - felt like some real deep stuff in places.


----------



## Toe

mo949 said:


> Streaming is hit or miss. I've found times when tv shows have way more bass on the stream than on the bluray version of the show. I think it boils down to what audio mix is used more so then what you would think the issue would be, namely (range) compression.
> 
> Ragnarock definitely had bass on the bluray!


Yeah, I doubt streaming in general is the culprit, but rather the possibility of a different mix. Of course there could be cases (as you mention) where the streamed mix is preferred over the blu ray. Recording/mix is the main determining factor of how good an audio track is and not lossy vs lossless (of course lossless is preferred all else being equal) I keep realizing more and more. I watched a Grateful Dead show over the weekend with a standard plain jane DD 5.1 mix that sounded better than most blu ray lossless concerts I have listened to because the recording/mix (taken from the multitrack) was so damn good! One of my absolute favorite multichannel music discs is the DTS 5.1 Pink Floyd DVD Division Bell because again, the recording/mix is insane. Lossy vs lossless plays a very small role IME and IMO.

EDIT: I agree though about the Ragnarok blu ray mix as it is fantastic in the low end! 



GPBURNS said:


> just did search if anybody had viewed this - its loaded with LFE - felt like some real deep stuff in places.


 
Glad I wasn't the only one that found this to be an excellent bass ride!  Yeah, definitely some low stuff at times as my kickers were struggling a bit in a few scenes which only happens with the deep stuff.


----------



## mo949

I agree Todd, same experience here. Its the mix. If only we could have the deep bass lossy mixes remixed in the nearfield lossless bluray versions more often.

I was watching mission to mars and I was blown away at how ahead of its time that audio mix was. Its imaging is better than half the stuff I watch these days and its only on DVD! The visuals are still stunning on DVD which is a surprise also.


----------



## Emaych

Brian Fineberg said:


> That confirms it then. Streaming nueters the bass
> 
> The BR bass is rediculous


Yeah, have to affirm that the LFE is gut-punch to the extent you would never be ho-hum about it. Absolutely grabs the attention (...I thought perhaps "ridiculous" had been misspelled, but actually "rediculous" makes me think of green bars of amplitude suddenly shooting into the red -- so that is accurately descriptive as well!)


----------



## ambesolman

As it's been said, Everly had some great bass moments, movie was pretty decent too.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## AJ72

derrickdj1 said:


> I watched Ragnarok on Netflix last night. The movie was in DD+. The bass was ok but, not insane. The movie has subscript if you like to read.


Second person I've seen comment about the Netflix version of Raganarok being average. For me it (Bluray) had one of the hardest hitting bass scenes I can remember. Very impressive.


----------



## Emaych

AJ72 said:


> Second person I've seen comment about the Netflix version of Raganarok being average. For me it (Bluray) had one of the hardest hitting bass scenes I can remember. Very impressive.


Just reviewed the opening first five minutes -- definitely some kick to it. Anyway, it keeps appearing as having changed prices on AMAZON. Down three times in the last day or two. About $16 right now, if that approaches anyone's zone of comfort. MONSTERS DC is at about $13 with price guarantee still possible of giving a better result, but make note, it does not always go down from here -- EX MACHINA was at $17.99 for a few days, now back up to $20 for pre-order.


----------



## mo949

AJ72 said:


> Second person I've seen comment about the Netflix version of Raganarok being average. For me it (Bluray) had one of the hardest hitting bass scenes I can remember. Very impressive.


I wonder if people are choosing the English version of the sound track and that explains it?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

mo949 said:


> I wonder if people are choosing the English version of the sound track and that explains it?


Great point


----------



## Alan P

Can't stand English dubbed movies....would much rather read the subtitles personally.


----------



## tvuong

^^ +1


----------



## pbarach

GPBURNS said:


> just did search if anybody had viewed this - its loaded with LFE - felt like some real deep stuff in places.


I watched it on Vudu. Yes, plenty of bass, but also there were crucial moments where the dialogue was muffled. I ended up using Audyssey Dynamic Volume AND subtitles so I could hear the dialogue without completely deafening myself during the mega-loud sections.


----------



## Toe

pbarach said:


> I watched it on Vudu. Yes, plenty of bass, but also there were crucial moments where the dialogue was muffled. I ended up using Audyssey Dynamic Volume AND subtitles so I could hear the dialogue without completely deafening myself during the mega-loud sections.


I had no dialog issues, but I watched it at reference.


----------



## pbarach

Toe said:


> I had no dialog issues, but I watched it at reference.


Either you were deaf before watching it, or you were deaf afterwards


----------



## Toe

pbarach said:


> Either you were deaf before watching it, or you were deaf afterwards


I like loud, dynamic audio and I watch all my movies at reference. I'm sure I'll pay for it one day though.  For people like you who don't like strong dynamics, at least you can use some type of DRC to help adjust to your liking.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

ok continuing my Local Library discovery...I am continuing with grabbing movies I would like to see, but would never buy or even pay to rent...on tap (can only check out 3 at a time):

2012 (anyone comment on bass?)
Day After tomorrow (4.5 on data-bass.com)
Green Lantern (3.75 on data-bass)


should be a fun couple days


----------



## Scott Simonian

2012 was anemic
Day After Tomorrow is pretty good
Green Lantern has Ryan Reynolds in a starring role


----------



## mo949

Those 3 I would never buy, but I enjoyed watching all of them. So good move getting them at the library


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Scott Simonian said:


> 2012 was anemic
> Day After Tomorrow is pretty good
> Green Lantern has Ryan Reynolds in a starring role


hahah

Well Ryan Reynolds I actually like...he won me over with Van Wilder...then again with the changeup (more jason bateman in that one)


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> ok continuing my Local Library discovery...I am continuing with grabbing movies I would like to see, but would never buy or even pay to rent...on tap (can only check out 3 at a time):
> 
> 2012 (anyone comment on bass?)
> Day After tomorrow (4.5 on data-bass.com)
> Green Lantern (3.75 on data-bass)
> 
> 
> should be a fun couple days


2012 is infamous as being one of the biggest LFE flops ever. It makes my top three list of most disappointing LFE films with Hobbit part 1 and Revenge of the Sith in the other two spots. The audio besides the bass though is excellent as I remember so just focus on everything but the bass. Hopefully San Andreas, which looks to be a similar type film gets it right in the low end.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> 2012 is infamous as being one of the biggest LFE flops ever. It makes my top three list of most disappointing LFE films with Hobbit part 1 and Revenge of the Sith in the other two spots. The audio besides the bass though is excellent as I remember so just focus on everything but the bass. Hopefully San Andreas, which looks to be a similar type film gets it right in the low end.


no kidding! huh how did I miss that...but as long as the sound is good 

my top 3 flops for Bass are...so far (in no order)

The Hobbit
Avengers
How to train your Dragon 2


----------



## pbarach

Toe said:


> I like loud, dynamic audio and I watch all my movies at reference. I'm sure I'll pay for it one day though.  For people like you who don't like strong dynamics, at least you can use some type of DRC to help adjust to your liking.


I save full-range dynamics for listening to music (big-orchestra classical, opera, pipe organ). I don't want to lose my ability to hear the detail in my favorite kind of music because I enjoyed too many exciting movie explosions. I wear hearing protection for mowing the lawn, going to the local air show, vacuuming the house. 

If i go to a movie in the theater that I expect will be loud, I use Mac's silicon ear plugs. This started after I spent much of the last Star Trek movie with my fingers in my ears due to the frequent loud, hitched noise. And when it comes to bass, I find that even the local theatres with the best sound have bloated mid- and lower-bass, compared to my home system (dual M&K subs, AVR with audyssey XT32).


----------



## eng-399

The art of flight came in the mail today as I was leaving for work so I played it in my car on the way and the sound was amazing. Very cool music that's in the movie...Looking forward to having it played in the HT room.


----------



## MiniHT

eng-399 said:


> The art of flight came in the mail today as I was leaving for work so I played it in my car on the way and the sound was amazing. Very cool music that's in the movie...Looking forward to having it played in the HT room.



I just got my copy last week in the mail as well. I still can't believe it took me this long to watch it. Not only is the sound incredible, but the PQ is just as good. I watched it 3 times in a row with a few friends over the weekend.  Do yourself a favor and give it a spin.... you won't regret it.


----------



## Emaych

pbarach said:


> I save full-range dynamics for listening to music (big-orchestra classical, opera, pipe organ). I don't want to lose my ability to hear the detail in my favorite kind of music because I enjoyed too many exciting movie explosions. I wear hearing protection for mowing the lawn, going to the local air show, vacuuming the house.
> 
> If i go to a movie in the theater that I expect will be loud, I use Mac's silicon ear plugs. This started after I spent much of the last Star Trek movie with my fingers in my ears due to the frequent loud, hitched noise. And when it comes to bass, I find that even the local theatres with the best sound have bloated mid- and lower-bass, compared to my home system (dual M&K subs, AVR with audyssey XT32).


Ha! How true. One of the last movies I saw in the theater was the first of the latest STAR TREKs -- but I forgot my plugs. Had to stuff toilet paper in my ears to make it bearable. Theater going completely dropped off after that. Powered yardwork, still use the plugs, vacuuming I guess I determined was acceptable range, no plugs now. EVEN turned down my system and dialed down the bass a bit....a bit...little bit. Course now that I have awesome capability, I have less to prove to myself lately -- maybe, plus....just plain oldness, dagnabbit....


----------



## rhed

I finally watched Excorsicm of Emily Rose the other night.. Crazy, eerie bass..


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> no kidding! huh how did I miss that...but as long as the sound is good
> 
> my top 3 flops for Bass are...so far (in no order)
> 
> The Hobbit
> Avengers
> How to train your Dragon 2



I'm not sure I would put Avengers my list, sure not the deepest extension (not much below 30hz) but it's well done and can rattle the room! The other two!
I don't want to talk about it


----------



## Brian Fineberg

audiofan1 said:


> I'm not sure I would put Avengers my list, sure not the deepest extension (not much below 30hz) but it's well done and can rattle the room! The other two!
> I don't want to talk about it



well if you take all the Marvel movies before ti (that the characters from avengers are in) bass wise 

TIH
CA
IM
Thor

and then put them all into 1 ...then the bass should be amazing...but its one of the steepest filtered movies of all time...(in fact its why data-bass.com ranking system was created)...SUPER disappointed


----------



## discone

Toe said:


> Extraterrestrial is well worth a rent for LFE!


Got to watch this last night and enjoyed the bass as well!  I guess they really do probe!! 


I think I'll get to watch Interstellar in a few days after waiting so long as Netflix just sent me this e-mail:



Shipping update


Dear Michael,

Interstellar was not available from your local shipping center. Fortunately, it was available from a shipping center in another part of the country. It's on its way and should arrive within 3 to 5 days.

You'll notice we also recently sent the next available DVD from your Queue to enjoy while Interstellar makes its way to you.

Your Queue now shows this extra DVD rental. Enjoy.

–The Netflix Team

While I'm waiting The Man With The Iron Fists 2 is on it's way to fill in for some bass.


----------



## beastaudio

I thought I read the Man with the Iron fists II was kinda cheesy. If that person could speak up, was it just as cheesy as the first movie? I honestly enjoyed the first movie.... I am also a sucker for movies set around far eastern locales and culture. I even liked 47 Ronin, haha.


----------



## Toe

beastaudio said:


> I thought I read the Man with the Iron fists II was kinda cheesy. If that person could speak up, was it just as cheesy as the first movie? I honestly enjoyed the first movie.... I am also a sucker for movies set around far eastern locales and culture. I even liked 47 Ronin, haha.


I thought part two was even more cheesy than part 1, but others might feel differently.


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> well if you take all the Marvel movies before ti (that the characters from avengers are in) bass wise
> 
> TIH
> CA
> IM
> Thor
> 
> and then put them all into 1 ...then the bass should be amazing...but its one of the steepest filtered movies of all time...(in fact its why data-bass.com ranking system was created)...SUPER disappointed


Well since you put it that way true it in no way compares to that list by a long shot, as some of them represent the best out there period! CATWS was my vote for years best

I'm hearing good reports on Avengers AOU both on sound design and perhaps just maybe great bass as well, here's to hoping!


----------



## beastaudio

audiofan1 said:


> Well since you put it that way true it in no way compares to that list by a long shot, as some of them represent the best out there period! CATWS was my vote for years best
> 
> I'm hearing good reports on Avengers AOU both on sound design and perhaps just maybe great bass as well, here's to hoping!


Yea I made the comment somewhere that if they screw up the home mix on AOU, it will be a great disservice to the movie storyline. There are certain events (not to spoil) that should deserve the absolute extension in the LFE range. Period. C'mon boys PLEASE do it up CATWS style, NOT Avengers.


----------



## audiofan1

beastaudio said:


> Yea I made the comment somewhere that if they screw up the home mix on AOU, it will be a great disservice to the movie storyline. There are certain events (not to spoil) that should deserve the absolute extension in the LFE range. Period. C'mon boys PLEASE do it up CATWS style, NOT Avengers.


They keep getting better and better! I'm not a trendy guy! but for this I'm willing to support the local Bass booster club in full dress


----------



## discone

audiofan1 said:


> They keep getting better and better! I'm not a trendy guy! but for this I'm willing to support the local Bass booster club in full dress


You in a dress at a bass club? Now that has got to be a sight to see. I'm sure you could pull it off!


----------



## audiofan1

discone said:


> You in a dress at a bass club? Now that has got to be a sight to see. I'm sure you could pull it off!


Not with these legs


----------



## Hopinater

I just watched the Equalizer. I didn't notice much low bass but upper and mid bass seemed to be present. I really enjoyed the movie itself. It was a fun two hours.


----------



## discone

Hopinater said:


> I just watched the Equalizer. I didn't notice much low bass but upper and mid bass seemed to be present. I really enjoyed the movie itself. It was a fun two hours.


+1 There hasn't been to many action movies with Denzel that I didn't like. I liked it when he



Spoiler



went into the room and looked at his watch and thought how long it would take him to put those guy's down.


----------



## desertdome

How much louder is this bass effect at 10 Hz than at 100 Hz?


----------



## Mrkazador

Watched San Andreas at the theaters today and the bass was very good. Hopefully it packs a punch when the Bluray comes out.


----------



## AR223

*Evolution (2001) *dvd**

Hey guys,

I was digging through my umhumm... dvd collection that was collecting dust and came across a movie called Evolution.

Even though it's DVD, it has both DTS and DD audio sound tracks.
I starting to play it and this movie very surprisingly has a nice LFE tracks throughout the movie. Even at the beginning scene when the meteor came crashing down upon impact what a nice surprise!


Movie starting with decent actors: Seann William Scott , Orlando Jones & Dan Aykroyd (who you gonna call?!?!) 

*If you enjoyed movies like Eight Legged Freaks, Aracnaphobia you'll probably enjoy this one. Now to wait for it on blu. 

Take it for a spin and enjoy

Link:

http://www.amazon.com/Evolution-Var...3056187&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=evolution+movoe


----------



## AR223

Mrkazador said:


> Watched San Andreas at the theaters today and the bass was very good. Hopefully it packs a punch when the Bluray comes out.


Nice!! How was the movie overall? What do you rate it from 1-5? Minus the bass, but story line. Looks cool. I am a sucker for diaster type movies


----------



## Mrkazador

AR223 said:


> Nice!! How was the movie overall? What do you rate it from 1-5? Minus the bass, but story line. Looks cool. I am a sucker for diaster type movies


If you liked Furious 7 you'll like San Andreas. It has over the top action with a not so great story. I would give it a 3/5


----------



## clarkkent06

AR223 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was digging through my umhumm... dvd collection that was collecting dust and came across a movie called Evolution.
> 
> Even though it's DVD, it has both DTS and DD audio sound tracks.
> I starting to play it and this movie very surprisingly has a nice LFE tracks throughout the movie. Even at the beginning scene when the meteor came crashing down upon impact what a nice surprise!
> 
> 
> Movie starting with decent actors: Seann William Scott , Orlando Jones & Dan Aykroyd (who you gonna call?!?!)
> 
> *If you enjoyed movies like Eight Legged Freaks, Aracnaphobia you'll probably enjoy this one. Now to wait for it on blu.
> 
> Take it for a spin and enjoy
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Evolution-Var...3056187&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=evolution+movoe


That's like a cult favorite with my friends and I. Haven't watched it on anything besides TV speakers from back in the day, I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Day after tomorrow was fantastic. The beginning intro had some great low rumble to it (not audible at all) 

Great sound to boot


----------



## rhed

I'd like to add The Day the Earth Stood Still had some good bass in the beginning.


----------



## discone

Toe said:


> I thought part two was even more cheesy than part 1, but others might feel differently.


+1 On the cheese factor! I think that was the idea and reminded me of the old Kung-Fu afternoon movies they used to play when in my youth. Even some of the fight scenes and moves looked the same. Like the spinning in the air move while on the roof.  It caught me off guard during opening credits to see Chuck Norris was able to lend a hand with editing. 

I enjoyed what bass was there at the start for the opening song and through out the film whenever the shoe hit the floor so to speak.  All in all not bad for a cheesy good time.  In the end my Innocence survived intact!!


----------



## tvuong

Kingsman-The secret service: good bass and great overall sound. I really enjoyed the movie.


----------



## bori

Just watched Godzilla. This had some great bass.


----------



## Fatshaft

Just finished watching "Chappie" ................................


----------



## Toe

discone said:


> +1 On the cheese factor! I think that was the idea and reminded me of the old Kung-Fu afternoon movies they used to play when in my youth. Even some of the fight scenes and moves looked the same. Like the spinning in the air move while on the roof.  It caught me off guard during opening credits to see Chuck Norris was able to lend a hand with editing.
> 
> I enjoyed what bass was there at the start for the opening song and through out the film whenever the shoe hit the floor so to speak.  All in all not bad for a cheesy good time.  In the end my Innocence survived intact!!


Agreed and well said!  I thought both films were fun and as you mention the cheese seemed very intentional which made it a bit funny.


----------



## AJ72

One from a while back and this is definitely not a monster bass movie Jack Reacher. The film itself isn't too bad but there's this one scene when he's driving a mustang with an interior perspective of what it would be sounding like inside the car. Very well conveyed as the engine roars to life. There were a couple of other minor moments which were good but that one scene was quite impressive I thought.


----------



## Mrkazador

Chappie extends down to 1hz and has a decent amount of LFE between 0-20hz but its not very loud.


----------



## bori

I watched chappie in the theater. Is it worth seeing again for the bass? Cause the movie was horrible.


----------



## aaranddeeman

Mrkazador said:


> Chappie extends down to 1hz and has a decent amount of LFE between 0-20hz but its not very loud.


And you were able to hear it????


----------



## Emaych

AJ72 said:


> One from a while back and this is definitely not a monster bass movie Jack Reacher. The film itself isn't too bad but there's this one scene when he's driving a mustang with an interior perspective of what it would be sounding like inside the car. Very well conveyed as the engine roars to life. There were a couple of other minor moments which were good but that one scene was quite impressive I thought.


I'm going to agree with you on that. I recently enjoyed rewatching this one. Of course not the gushing juicy bass dominator that some favor, but pleasing enough. I would highlight the first gunshots -- excellent tension buildup, and pretty outstanding dynamic blast, which, even with the anticipation, manages to startle.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

rhed said:


> I'd like to add The Day the Earth Stood Still had some good bass in the beginning.


Just grabbed it from the library. Will watch tonight


----------



## Emaych

Brian Fineberg said:


> Just grabbed it from the library. Will watch tonight


Enjoy. I too recently rewatched EARTH STOOD STILL (Keanu Reeves), and was pleasantly surprised at how well the bass held up.


----------



## beastaudio

Mrkazador said:


> Chappie extends down to 1hz and has a decent amount of LFE between 0-20hz but its not very loud.


Good to hear the District 9 squad still retains good extension for their arsenal.


----------



## pitviper33

desertdome said:


> How much louder is this bass effect at 10 Hz than at 100 Hz?


Zero. It's zero louder.


----------



## desertdome

pitviper33 said:


> Zero. It's zero louder.


Correct. That is Omnimic Track 9 Long Sine Sweep.


----------



## Hopinater

Just watched John Wick and enjoyed the nice bass and the soundtrack as well. It's a little over the top as far as plot's are concerned (okay, a lot over the top) but I'm comfortable with the suspension of reality when I watch movies so it didn't really bother me. 

My wife on the other hand… well she hated it. In her words: "There was no redeeming quality to that movie". But she also thinks big subwoofers are unnecessary so her opinion doesn't count.


----------



## notnyt

desertdome said:


> Correct. That is Omnimic Track 9 Long Sine Sweep.


It's blatantly clear it's not getting quieter by observing the amplitude bar on the right side.


----------



## Snowmanick

AJ72 said:


> One from a while back and this is definitely not a monster bass movie Jack Reacher. The film itself isn't too bad but there's this one scene when he's driving a mustang with an interior perspective of what it would be sounding like inside the car. Very well conveyed as the engine roars to life. There were a couple of other minor moments which were good but that one scene was quite impressive I thought.


Wasn't he in a Nova SS?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Emaych said:


> Enjoy. I too recently rewatched EARTH STOOD STILL (Keanu Reeves), and was pleasantly surprised at how well the bass held up.


ok movie...sound was great but the bass was defnitly not below 30Hz. very hollow....actually sounded like bass from a 90's movie..

oh well..still fun to watch..


----------



## AJ72

Snowmanick said:


> Wasn't he in a Nova SS?


Holy crap man you might have me there!


----------



## AJ72

Hopinater said:


> Just watched John Wick and enjoyed the nice bass and the soundtrack as well. It's a little over the top as far as plot's are concerned (okay, a lot over the top) but I'm comfortable with the suspension of reality when I watch movies so it didn't really bother me.
> 
> My wife on the other hand… well she hated it. In her words: "There was no redeeming quality to that movie". But she also thinks big subwoofers are unnecessary so her opinion doesn't count.



Most definitely NOT a chick flick.


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> ok movie...sound was great but the bass was defnitly not below 30Hz. very hollow....actually sounded like bass from a 90's movie..
> 
> oh well..still fun to watch..


 
The bass actually extends down to about 15hz with a few single digit spikes as well. It's just that there is a HUGE 30hz spike in there which might make the stuff below that not stand out as much. I had to look this up since I remember liking the bass in this one on my setup, but it's been a while since I've seen it. 

Check out post #290 http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...ter-list-bass-movies-frequency-charts-10.html


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Wel it's primarily a 30hz movie haha. Not enough 15hz content to call it a good bass movie imho. And when there is 15hz its not loud enough to matter

The PvA shows a steep drop after 30hz


----------



## beastaudio

Hopinater said:


> Just watched John Wick and enjoyed the nice bass and the soundtrack as well. It's a little over the top as far as plot's are concerned (okay, a lot over the top) but I'm comfortable with the suspension of reality when I watch movies so it didn't really bother me.
> 
> My wife on the other hand… well she hated it. In her words: "There was no redeeming quality to that movie". But she also thinks big subwoofers are unnecessary so her opinion doesn't count.


Dude she was toast shortly after the



Spoiler



dog getting killed scene.



There is no chance for a nurturing female to come back from that. For that reason I won't even let my wife watch the movie....


----------



## Hopinater

beastaudio said:


> Dude she was toast shortly after the
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> dog getting killed scene.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no chance for a nurturing female to come back from that. For that reason I won't even let my wife watch the movie....


Good point. Luckily she missed that part because she came in when I was already 45 minutes into the movie.


----------



## Emaych

beastaudio said:


> Dude she was toast shortly after the
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> dog getting killed scene.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no chance for a nurturing female to come back from that. For that reason I won't even let my wife watch the movie....


Yeah, but therein lies perhaps one of the few demonstrable virtues of the flick -- Wick becomes champion of an animal cause to the extent that wicked human lives are of such diminished significance, the ratio of loss might be 50(?) to a single innocent. Of course those doomed men were also very rude, boisterous, full of themselves, and generally unpleasant as well, so.....but what elevates the production is that the proximate cause propelling Wick's relentless quest for meting out justice, are his annihilated tender affections for the defenseless.


----------



## Emaych

Toe said:


> The bass actually extends down to about 15hz with a few single digit spikes as well. It's just that there is a HUGE 30hz spike in there which might make the stuff below that not stand out as much. I had to look this up since I remember liking the bass in this one on my setup, but it's been a while since I've seen it.
> 
> Check out post #290 http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...ter-list-bass-movies-frequency-charts-10.html


Been some number of months since I rewatched, and don't recall much super low stuff, but not that much a fan of that anyway. With older flicks, I've almost come to such point that any emphasis on the low end which can be detected, comes as pleasant surprise. Still, can't think of many older than ten years that hold up to what they commonly achieve now. Will have both MONSTERS: DC and SEVENTH SON by tonight, so we'll perhaps have example of some of the best what the mixers are doing of late.


----------



## beastaudio

Emaych said:


> Yeah, but therein lies perhaps one of the few demonstrable virtues of the flick -- Wick becomes champion of an animal cause to the extent that wicked human lives are of such diminished significance, the ratio of loss might be 50(?) to a single innocent. Of course those doomed men were also very rude, boisterous, full of themselves, and generally unpleasant as well, so.....but what elevates the production is that the proximate cause propelling Wick's relentless quest for meting out justice, are his annihilated tender affections for the defenseless.


Were you purposefully using eloquence to detract from the fact that you didn't use spoiler tags? I dunno, but regardless, your prose is top notch  You should write movie reviews


----------



## tvuong

John Wick has some very cool bass. I like it.


Spoiler



The part where he slams his hammer on the concrete and the fight in the club part toward the end.


 Crank these scenes up.


----------



## Emaych

beastaudio said:


> Were you purposefully using eloquence to detract from the fact that you didn't use spoiler tags? I dunno, but regardless, your prose is top notch  You should write movie reviews


Well, I suppose I did think that maybe the plot points were sufficiently buried in the verbiage that no offense would be taken...? The truth is, I don't know how to use the tags, but JOHN WICK is pretty straightforward anyway. From Ralph's AVS review you easily get it's a shoot-em-up, and he says: "Let’s start with the obvious, any fan of the action genre should have no trouble predicting how a film like _John Wick_ will play out, and I didn’t. The screenplay doesn’t dig very deep,..." Anyway, I had fun with it, but the soundtrack was inaccessible with my conventional settings -- a product of "seamless branching," I gather, so I sent it back -- and that was the only reason. I will own it once they correct their encoding issues.


----------



## tvuong

bori said:


> I watched chappie in the theater. Is it worth seeing again for the bass? Cause the movie was horrible.


Really? Imdb has it with 7.1/10 which is pretty good. 


Fatshaft said:


> Just finished watching "Chappie" ................................


I take it from you as so so bass?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

tvuong said:


> Really? Imdb has it with 7.1/10 which is pretty good.
> 
> I take it from you as so so bass?


I think it's sad


----------



## tvuong

^^ as of no bass?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

tvuong said:


> ^^ as of no bass?


No as in make you cry story

I am totally specualting cause I haven't seen it


----------



## Fatshaft

The main thing is about the bass first and foremost but you're both right...what can I say...I'm a sucker for


Spoiler



loved ones having something happen to them...trying not to say too much


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> The main thing is about the bass first and foremost but you're both right...what can I say...I'm a sucker for
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> loved ones having something happen to them...trying not to say too much


Just to be clear, the bass was disappointing?


----------



## osogovo

Finished watching Chappie.Awesome SQ and PQ.Bass doesn't disappoint either.
Very similar to Elysium.


----------



## grasshoppers

AJ72 said:


> Holy crap man you might have me there!


I think it was a 2-door Chevy Chevelle Malibu.
Early 70's...very collectible.


----------



## Fatshaft

Toe said:


> Just to be clear, the bass was disappointing?


For me it was disappointing...I expected more


----------



## Snowmanick

grasshoppers said:


> I think it was a 2-door Chevy Chevelle Malibu.
> Early 70's...very collectible.



That's right, it was a Chevelle. I stand corrected. Good eye!

Been awhile as I only saw this in the theaters.


----------



## AJ72

Snowmanick said:


> That's right, it was a Chevelle. I stand corrected. Good eye!
> 
> Been awhile as I only saw this in the theaters.


You guys know your s...


I could tell you it had four wheels......


----------



## discone

Alright the movie Intersteller made it's way to the house. I enjoyed the film and the bass when it was there. So I guess the almost two month wait was worth it.  The plot being a timeline story had the wife all messed up because she couldn't keep up.  She still enjoyed it though for the emotional end of the story.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Jupiter ascending Decent bass but not outstanding. Not filtered from what I can tell

Movie wasn't as bad as everyone has been making it out to be. Better than seventh son that's for sure


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> For me it was disappointing...I expected more





osogovo said:


> Finished watching Chappie.Awesome SQ and PQ.Bass doesn't disappoint either.
> Very similar to Elysium.



Yes very similar to Elysium - deep extension but low volume - 
To me - suffers from same lack of energy in overall soundtrack - 
gunshots etc are flat - does not have the slam factor that I like - 
just not an exciting (FUN) HT ride or something I would demo.


----------



## kernman36

Tree of life....strange movie....great bass.


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> Yes very similar to Elysium - deep extension but low volume -
> To me - suffers from same lack of energy in overall soundtrack -
> gunshots etc are flat - does not have the slam factor that I like -
> just not an exciting (FUN) HT ride or something I would demo.


Thanks for the report. I'm not a big fan of Elysium's bass execution either for the exact reasons you mention. Goes to show fully extending bass does not automatically equal success.


----------



## Bassment

Chappie was an awesome movie and has excellent sound quality with a good amount of bass.


----------



## Hopinater

GPBURNS said:


> Yes very similar to Elysium - deep extension but low volume -
> To me - suffers from same lack of energy in overall soundtrack -
> gunshots etc are flat - does not have the slam factor that I like -
> just not an exciting (FUN) HT ride or something I would demo.


Well done, good Description I agree with all you said.

John Wick had some scenes with decent bass and one scene that seemed to drop pretty low but it could have been done so much better. However, I enjoyed the use of the music soundtrack in certain scenes. But let's be clear, it is a movie with bass and has a decent use of audio, but my over all impression was it's just so so and I have no desire to own the movie.


----------



## pitviper33

desertdome said:


> How much louder is this bass effect at 10 Hz than at 100 Hz?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





pitviper33 said:


> Zero. It's zero louder.





desertdome said:


> Correct. That is Omnimic Track 9 Long Sine Sweep.


Like @notnyt said, this was easy. The signal is shown on the right side, and it's clearly the same amplitude through the sweep. What's not so clear to me, non-spectrumlab-user, is some of the other data presented. Maybe you can help explain it?

First the colormap plot. At 2s, the signal appears to be a pure sine wave at ~20Hz. But the plot shows content from 5Hz to 70Hz. What's going on here? Maybe some time averaging? A 1 second sample centered at 2s looks like it'd capture the sine wave over about that range.

Second the intensity plot on top. I'm not sure at all what this is showing. Peak signal amplitude at that frequency? That doesn't seem like it could be it, because the signal appears to show the same amplitude at all frequencies. And if the signal plot on the right is showing full scale (and is a linear horizontal axis), then it definitely doesn't look to be 13 or 31 dB down. Maybe it's some cumulative intensity calculated over the entire time window? But then what sets full scale?

Thanks for posting that measurement. It's the cleanest signal I've ever seen plotted, and it's making me realize how much I don't understand about interpreting these plots I see so often.


----------



## audiofan1

Hopinater said:


> Well done, good Description I agree with all you said.
> 
> John Wick had some scenes with decent bass and one scene that seemed to drop pretty low but it could have been done so much better. However, I enjoyed the use of the music soundtrack in certain scenes. But let's be clear, it is a movie with bass and has a decent use of audio, but my over all impression was it's just so so and I have no desire to own the movie.



I loved "John Wicks" sound track and bass, it's of the reference sort (clean , powerful and loaded with dynamic range) similar to what I found with "Lucy"


----------



## Reefdvr27

Hopinater said:


> Well done, good Description I agree with all you said.
> 
> John Wick had some scenes with decent bass and one scene that seemed to drop pretty low but it could have been done so much better. However, I enjoyed the use of the music soundtrack in certain scenes. But let's be clear, it is a movie with bass and has a decent use of audio, but my over all impression was it's just so so and I have no desire to own the movie.


We had allot of fun with the John Wick club scene at the KC theater crawl. Carp demoed this for us with his 8 18's and crowsons. Was allot of fun!


----------



## beastaudio

I think I might just have to watch Wick again tonight  seems appropriate, but I also do have Jupiter Ascending


----------



## audiofan1

beastaudio said:


> I think I might just have to watch Wick again tonight  seems appropriate, but I also do have Jupiter Ascending


I noticed Jupiter Ascending is in Atmos as well and now a blind buy for sure and will wait till I get around to putting up the ceiling grid (mulling over on ceiling or in ceiling ) to view


----------



## Reefdvr27

beastaudio said:


> I think I might just have to watch Wick again tonight  seems appropriate, but I also do have Jupiter Ascending


I think I will hold off on Jupiter Ascending till it hits the $7 dollar rack. I know the Bluray world is going to be dead till late fall. Some really good movies coming our way to HT. Just hope they are mixed to our taste.


----------



## eNoize

*Chappie*

Fun, entertaining flick by Neill Blomkamp, and the bass is plentiful with several awesomely low moments throughout. However, I wouldn't rank this a heavy hitter.


----------



## basshead81

osogovo said:


> Finished watching Chappie.Awesome SQ and PQ.Bass doesn't disappoint either.
> Very similar to Elysium.


You guys need to start downloading the BR rips. I was saying this 3 weeks ago. 

I will purchase the actual BR on this one...the bass is that good and so is the SQ. Yea it's recorded lower, but that is why they put volume controls on the preamps or AVR's...you can turn it up! GENIUS!!

Movie is not that sad either...its just a new version of short circuit from the 80's with good LFE.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

next up:

Everly (supposed to be outstanding bass)
Ghost rider 1 & 2 (havent sen it measured...but I know every trailer I have seen the bass is very nice so...)
Riddick (I KNOW its crazy steep filtered...but want to see it anyhow..just not for the bass)


----------



## beastaudio

Riddick is great. I have really enjoyed that series.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Brian Fineberg said:


> next up:
> 
> 
> Riddick (I KNOW its crazy steep filtered...but want to see it anyhow..just not for the bass)



Not having a boatload of deep bass and having a rolloff of ULF does not equal "crazy steep filtered" but ... whatever.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Scott Simonian said:


> Not having a boatload of deep bass and having a rolloff of ULF does not equal "crazy steep filtered" but ... whatever.


Do you really have to point this out every time it's mentioned?

Ok not filtered. But response drops like a rock after 30hz. Better?

There is literally zero content around 20hz. Nothing nada zip


----------



## NorthSky

Scott, for full bass impact in your own room, what are the go-to Blu-rays from your movie collection? ...Thank you.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Brian Fineberg said:


> Do you really have to point this out every time it's mentioned?
> 
> Ok not filtered. But response drops like a rock after 30hz. Better?
> 
> There is literally zero content around 20hz. Nothing nada zip


If you're going to continually not learn from each time I mention it and spit out non-truth then... yes, I will.  

By that definition every old movie with no bass below 'x' frequency is "filtered" which is totally incorrect.


----------



## Scott Simonian

NorthSky said:


> Scott, for full bass impact in your own room, what are the go-to Blu-rays from your movie collection? ...Thank you.



Damn.... with fourteen 18's everything with bass is full of bass impact. 

I just tried Godzilla today and I couldn't get the bass turned down enough.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Scott Simonian said:


> If you're going to continually not learn from each time I mention it and spit out non-truth then... yes, I will.
> 
> By that definition every old movie with no bass below 'x' frequency is "filtered" which is totally incorrect.


It's very common to call it filtered. Those with MUCH more knowledge than you or I also call it filtered


----------



## carp

I saw a couple guys posting that John Wick wasn't that great as far as bass goes. 

I'm telling you - turn up the bass way hot (errrr.... meaning way hot compared to already way hot in my case) and you will be loving it. 

At the KC HT crawl demo I had the sub trim on the avr turned up a full 7 db's louder for John Wick than I did for Ender's Game.

If you crank it up the gun shots in the club scene will fell like they are blowing through you and the explosion of the suv's towards the end will cause all hell to break loose in your room. The SUV explosions make me laugh every single time. 

LOVE LOVE LOVE John Freaking Wick.


----------



## mantaraydesign

I see the movie *The Haunting in DTS* on the 5 Stars list. Is this movie in Bluray or DVD? Is the bass in this movie really that good?


----------



## audiofan1

mantaraydesign said:


> I see the movie *The Haunting in DTS* on the 5 Stars list. Is this movie in Bluray or DVD? Is the bass in this movie really that good?



Only DVD and a resounding YES!!!


----------



## mantaraydesign

audiofan1 said:


> Only DVD and a resounding YES!!!



Thanks!

I thought it was an error on the 5 Stars list because it is pretty old movie. I wonder how it will sound in bluray format since the DVD format is a 5 stars. Maybe it will get a 10 stars in the bluray format. LOL!


----------



## Scott Simonian

Brian Fineberg said:


> It's very common to call it filtered. Those with MUCH more knowledge than you or I also call it filtered


And they are wrong so you should not listen to them. 



carp said:


> I saw a couple guys posting that John Wick wasn't that great as far as bass goes.
> 
> I'm telling you - turn up the bass way hot (errrr.... meaning way hot compared to already way hot in my case) and you will be loving it.
> 
> At the KC HT crawl demo I had the sub trim on the avr turned up a full 7 db's louder for John Wick than I did for Ender's Game.
> 
> If you crank it up the gun shots in the club scene will fell like they are blowing through you and the explosion of the suv's towards the end will cause all hell to break loose in your room. The SUV explosions make me laugh every single time.
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE John Freaking Wick.



Hell yeah! Watched it this past weekend. Nuts!

After the movie my friend was like, "I could feel _every_ gunshot".


----------



## NorthSky

Scott Simonian said:


> Damn.... with fourteen 18's everything with bass is full of bass impact.
> 
> I just tried Godzilla today and I couldn't get the bass turned down enough.


*'Godzilla'* ...in 3D or in 2D? ...I know it don't matter*, bass is still 2D anyway. 

And I'm sure you put the Blu, and not the DVD. 

Too bad that they didn't make a Dolby Atmos Blu-ray with that one. 

By the way, 'Godzilla' sucks. /// It's a very bad movie. ...Try *'Interstellar'* instead; and that one too has some bass impact in it.

* Size matters.


----------



## NorthSky

mantaraydesign said:


> I see the movie *The Haunting in DTS* on the 5 Stars list. Is this movie in Bluray or DVD? Is the bass in this movie really that good?


*'Daylight'* in dts (DVD) is pretty good too. Try it @ reference master volume.

* I think the bass on the dts DVD is better than on the HD DVD and than even the Blu-ray.


----------



## carp

Scott Simonian said:


> Hell yeah! Watched it this past weekend. Nuts!
> 
> After the movie my friend was like, "I could feel _every_ gunshot".



That's what I'm talking about!! Those that haven't been impressed either need to crank up the subs... or get some more subs!!!


----------



## audiofan1

carp said:


> That's what I'm talking about!! Those that haven't been impressed either need to crank up the subs... or get some more subs!!!



As I stated in my earlier post, its pure "dee" reference bass and can't wait to rewatch in Atmos


----------



## Fatshaft

"Run all Night" 










There's some good bass moments...


----------



## mantaraydesign

NorthSky said:


> *'Daylight'* in dts (DVD) is pretty good too. Try it @ reference master volume.
> 
> * I think the bass on the dts DVD is better than on the HD DVD and than even the Blu-ray.



Thanks for the info!

What is consider Reference Master Volume on the receiver? Is *-10* or* -11* on the receiver consider Master Reference Volume?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

0.0 is reference


----------



## beastaudio

carp said:


> I saw a couple guys posting that John Wick wasn't that great as far as bass goes.
> 
> I'm telling you - turn up the bass way hot (errrr.... meaning way hot compared to already way hot in my case) and you will be loving it.
> 
> At the KC HT crawl demo I had the sub trim on the avr turned up a full 7 db's louder for John Wick than I did for Ender's Game.
> 
> If you crank it up the gun shots in the club scene will fell like they are blowing through you and the explosion of the suv's towards the end will cause all hell to break loose in your room. The SUV explosions make me laugh every single time.
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE John Freaking Wick.


Yes yes yes. EL BABAYEGA



audiofan1 said:


> As I stated in my earlier post, its pure "dee" reference bass and can't wait to rewatch in Atmos


Dude the rain scenes are epic with atmos. This is one of the best representations of atmos that I have experienced in my room.


----------



## tvuong

Fatshaft said:


> "Run all Night"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's some good bass moments...


And I enjoyed the movie also. Any movie with Liam Neeson, I enjoy.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Ghost Rider - no bass to write home about


----------



## Scott Simonian

NorthSky said:


> *'Godzilla'* ...in 3D or in 2D? ...I know it don't matter*, bass is still 2D anyway.
> 
> And I'm sure you put the Blu, and not the DVD.
> 
> Too bad that they didn't make a Dolby Atmos Blu-ray with that one.
> 
> By the way, 'Godzilla' sucks. /// It's a very bad movie. ...Try *'Interstellar'* instead; and that one too has some bass impact in it.
> 
> * Size matters.


What's a ..."Dee Vee Dee"? 

jk

But seriously... that's an odd question to ask. Even for you, Bob.

Lol! I'm allowed to watch whatever the hell I wanna watch! Watching Interstellar this weekend, probably. That one broke some stuff a while back and it will probably be worse now. 



carp said:


> That's what I'm talking about!! Those that haven't been impressed either need to crank up the subs... or get some more subs!!!


Always. 



beastaudio said:


> Yes yes yes. EL BABAYEGA
> 
> 
> 
> Dude the rain scenes are epic with atmos. This is one of the best representations of atmos that I have experienced in my room.


They sound pretty good even in 7.1 so I'm sure it sound great in Atmos.


----------



## beastaudio

Scott Simonian said:


> What's a ..."Dee Vee Dee"?
> 
> jk
> 
> But seriously... that's an odd question to ask. Even for you, Bob.
> 
> Lol! I'm allowed to watch whatever the hell I wanna watch! Watching Interstellar this weekend, probably. That one broke some stuff a while back and it will probably be worse now.
> 
> 
> 
> Always.
> 
> 
> 
> They sound pretty good even in 7.1 so I'm sure it sound great in Atmos.


Don't quote me anymore until you add two more 18's to your system.... :serious: :laugh:


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> Ghost Rider - no bass to write home about


That'll teach you to get excited over the misleading audio on trailers.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> That'll teach you to get excited over the misleading audio on trailers.


seriously


----------



## bori

mantaraydesign said:


> I see the movie *The Haunting in DTS* on the 5 Stars list. Is this movie in Bluray or DVD? Is the bass in this movie really that good?


Yes I have the hard to find DVD with DTS audio. The bass is awesome.


----------



## bori

mantaraydesign said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> What is consider Reference Master Volume on the receiver? Is *-10* or* -11* on the receiver consider Master Reference Volume?


I usually listen to all my movies at -10. Anything higher will be way too loud.


----------



## Scott Simonian

beastaudio said:


> Don't quote me anymore until you add two more 18's to your system.... :serious: :laugh:


I'm seriously trying to figure out how to work in two more 18's. Fourteen is a weird number. 


Oh crap! I quoted you. SSssssshhhhhhiiiiiiiiii!!!!


----------



## Alan P

18 18"s sounds about right to me.


----------



## Scott Simonian

That also has a nice ring to it.


----------



## audiofan1

beastaudio said:


> Yes yes yes. EL BABAYEGA
> 
> 
> 
> Dude the rain scenes are epic with atmos. This is one of the best representations of atmos that I have experienced in my room.


That is so good to hear ! I'm getting super excited about going up in the attic now to run wire


----------



## NorthSky

mantaraydesign said:


> Thanks for the info! *... 'Daylight' - DTS audio, from the Dee Vee Dee (DVD)*
> 
> What is consider Reference Master Volume on the receiver? Is *-10* or* -11* on the receiver consider Master Reference Volume?


It's the volume that will give you 105dB from each channel, and 115dB from the LFE channel: THX reference master level.
- On peaks you'll get even more from some particular film audio mixes.
- On your receiver, or pre/pro, it can vary, depending if the room EQ is engaged or not; but usually it's between roughly minus 5 db to zero dB (-5.0/0.0dB). ...And on some units it might be -7.0 dB (very rare though, in a fully balanced setup perhaps).
- On my pre/pro, it's @ -3.5dB ...and with some films (on Blu-ray, or HD DVD, or DVD), that Reference Master Volume won't shake anything in your house (dialog driven flicks, like romantic comedies, etc.). And with other flicks, it will be real scary and even damaging (hearing, speaker drivers, amplifiers, and glasses falling from the shelves, and even part/pieces of your ceiling falling on your head). 

♦ To play safe I set the main maximum volume control to not exceed -3.0dB, in my own setup. ...Zero dB (0.0dB*) for most people is preferable to not pass over it. ..But some folks sometimes go to +10dB, the true bass daredevils. ...I never do myself; just because I don't dare enough I guess. 

Anyway, with *'Daylight'* (on DVD, dts audio soundtrack), in the tunnel explosion scene, if you set the master volume control @ reference THX level, you have great chances to trigger the protection shut off circuit of your receiver (amplifier). If not, be prepared for mayhem @ the MLP. 
But please, exercise caution; first play that scene @ say -10dB to be on the safe side. ...Then if comfy with that, increase the master volume control to -5.0dB. ...Then, ultimate; zero dB. ...Good luck. 

* Relative volume (not Absolute). 



Scott Simonian said:


> What's a ..."Dee Vee Dee"?
> jk
> 
> But seriously... that's an odd question to ask. Even for you, Bob.
> 
> Lol! I'm allowed to watch whatever the hell I wanna watch! Watching Interstellar this weekend, probably. That one broke some stuff a while back and it will probably be worse now.


Many folks in this thread, myself included, refer to Blu-ray discs, and also sometimes to DVD discs, for films with strong bass (impact).
{I don't Netflix, I don't stream, and I don't download...nothing less than DD 5.1 @ the very minimum, and even then, it's compressed audio.}

True, I'm a Blu-ray man myself (99%+). ...But I do acknowledge that other people use also DVDs, and Netflix. 
And some DVDs are ok in my book, for sheer bass power and dynamite audio that can crash your walls. ...If living in a Mickey mouse house (not solid). 

Lol, I just gave my free opinion about 'Godzilla'. ...I like the scene @ night on the railway bridge the best. ...And when Godzilla near the end is unleashing all he's got (blue radio-active flames) from his guts into the mouth of one of his enemies. 
But overall it's a boring movie, ...they should have concentrated on stuff like in those two scenes I just mentioned. 

I have no problem whatsoever with movies people are watching; but I don't shy to share my overall film's opinion. ...Just the film, not the people who watch them. Films are a personal adventure, and even if some of them we don't particularly like, they might still have some moments, like 'Godzilla', fo sur.

♦ *'Interstellar'* ...I only have two 15" subs, nothing compared to your 14 x 18" subs Scott.
Still, for both of us, and everyone else with subs, or no subs, 'Interstellar' packs a hell of a wallop when it comes to bass impact. 
And @ the IMAX theater, it was intense, much more than @ home. It was actually the most intense audio soundtrack that I ever experienced in a large public IMAX movie theater.


----------



## Fatshaft

NorthSky said:


> proceed cautiously with 'Interstellar' ... don't go too much above THX Reference Master Level.
> ...And if you do, best of luck.


----------



## Hopinater

LOL…Fatshaft I've said this before but I'll say again. I like your visual communication methods.


----------



## jcwhammie

Hopinater said:


> LOL?Fatshaft I've said this before but I'll say again. I like your visual communication methods.


+1!


----------



## markrubin

posts deleted


----------



## discone

Toe said:


> That'll teach you to get excited over the misleading audio on trailers.


I have to say I've been pumped before hoping a trailer was what the movie may give. I'm learning though it is not always the same. 

Speaking of that is why I had to post this. We watched a movie the other night and it had a trailer for the film " Lee Daniels' The Butler ". The bass was just crazy as almost every 10-15 seconds it would slam the bass and even shook the chairs with rumble. The wife said she knew I was going to replay it again for I did. Who would think a movie about the presidents butler would have bass? I don't think it will but that trailer was a bass beast.


----------



## Toe

discone said:


> I have to say I've been pumped before hoping a trailer was what the movie may give. I'm learning though it is not always the same.
> 
> Speaking of that is why I had to post this. We watched a movie the other night and it had a trailer for the film " Lee Daniels' The Butler ". The bass was just crazy as almost every 10-15 seconds it would slam the bass and even shook the chairs with rumble. The wife said she knew I was going to replay it again for I did. Who would think a movie about the presidents butler would have bass? I don't think it will but that trailer was a bass beast.


 
I hear ya! I used to use trailers many years ago as demos because they were so pumped up and over the top, but I got burned too many times when the actual film hit and the audio was not the same. FilmMixer has mentioned that trailers are not mixed by the same team that mixes the actual film audio and trailers are pumped up on purpose commonly in the bass/surround areas for dramatic effect. 

Watched Seventh Son last night and thought it was an excellent LFE ride and great sound in general! Execution was great IMO as the level was good, bass hit in all the right spots, etc.... Movie was not as bad IMO as some have made it out to be. Fun Friday night HT ride I thought! 

*Fatshaft*, keep the pics coming as most of us enjoy them and take them in proper context. Some people are just off their rocker apparently and if certain posters would philosophize less and work on reading comprehension more , these issues would not be happening.  I have NEVER reported anyone on an internet forum in my life (seems like such a childish thing to do), but I did report the same poster you did as I also find his last few rants way out of line. Sorry you have to deal with him. 

The Raid 2 up next. Anyone else watch this and if so is the bass decent?


----------



## Emaych

Fatshaft said:


> Monsters Dark Continent:
> Let me start with OMFG!
> I have no idea why someone would say it's just ok.
> It was AWESOME for me and rumbled my place...it doesn't go to the last octave maybe but it shock my place pretty good.
> Again, I'm all about THE BASS and this will not disappoint.
> 
> 
> ALSO...BONUS here:
> It is maybe the best sounding track I have heard in a long while...The surrounds and center speaker have got to be the best I've ever heard in a movie.
> I'm totally impressed with the sound effects in this movie. It is IMO one of the best sounding tracks I've ever heard...and it is plenty loud!!!
> 
> Again...this is just my opinion...I couldn't care less how good or bad a movie is rated...I want good sound and a boat load of bass!
> This movie has a very low score and I see why to a certain degree...to me the acting was AWESOME!
> 
> I want more movies with this kind of sound with major authority!
> My sincerest thanks to the person that mentioned this movie cause I would've never known and I'm sooo glad I saw this movie!!
> 
> Kind regards,


Just watched it. Must agree on all accounts. Especially with regard to the sound mixing. This is some of the best sound I've ever heard. Voice-over is used in the early going and immediately tells me this is the type of mix I'm going to enjoy -- it is rich, full-bodied, room-penetrating, yet intimate and transparent. Then when the first gunshots report, the dynamics reveal themselves to impressive effect. This is a wide-open mix that encircles you in the atmosphere of the film. Some of the best panning, most accurate depiction of all the audible elements. Visual effects, scenic vistas, edge-sharp detail provide eye-candy as well.

As for the film, I understand it is not everyone's cup of tea. I was quite surprised at the ambition of the narrative, such as it is. This film is not all about, or at all about, ticking the boxes on some B grade monster movie. It is not about frightsome creatures of cinematic horror at all. It is a contemplation of human purpose amidst, and adrift upon, dehumanizing tides. Very confident in its sparse framing, it eschews expositional, and/or dialog-driven propulsion for incident-based flow, heavily reliant upon a visual nomenclature to convey substance. At times it fugues into an almost dreamlike romanticism -- woven into the tapestry are impressionistic vignettes of unquenchable yearning for sweet tranquilities against the churning maelstrom -- some might say to artful effect, others to the death of pacing.

Anyway, I'll leave it at that -- suffice to say, I guess I completely understand where those expecting CLOVERFIELD on the desert felt betrayed. For myself, I was quite surprised by what this film actually was -- don't know how it got made, who it was aimed at for marketing purposes, what it followed upon, as I've not seen the predecessor movie it shares lineage with, but for my purposes, it has moved to the the top echelons of a short list for fantastic sound -- in fact, I'm about 20 minutes into SEVENTH SON -- very highly appraised by AVS' Ralph Potts for sound quality, and I like what I heard on MONSTERS a good deal better.


----------



## Hopinater

Emaych said:


> Just watched it. Must agree on all accounts. Especially with regard to the sound mixing. This is some of the best sound I've ever heard. Voice-over is used in the early going and immediately tells me this is the type of mix I'm going to enjoy -- it is rich, full-bodied, room-penetrating, yet intimate and transparent. Then when the first gunshots report, the dynamics reveal themselves to impressive effect. This is a wide-open mix that encircles you in the atmosphere of the film. Some of the best panning, most accurate depiction of all the audible elements. Visual effects, scenic vistas, edge-sharp detail provide eye-candy as well.
> 
> As for the film, I understand it is not everyone's cup of tea. I was quite surprised at the ambition of the narrative, such as it is. This film is not all about, or at all about, ticking the boxes on some B grade monster movie. It is not about frightsome creatures of cinematic horror at all. It is a contemplation of human purpose amidst, and adrift upon, dehumanizing tides. Very confident in its sparse framing, it eschews expositional, and/or dialog-driven propulsion for incident-based flow, heavily reliant upon a visual nomenclature to convey substance. At times it fugues into an almost dreamlike romanticism -- woven into the tapestry are impressionistic vignettes of unquenchable yearning for sweet tranquilities against the churning maelstrom -- some might say to artful effect, others to the death of pacing.


I'm not sure how good the movie is but I have to say your writing style is fantastic and your use of vocabulary is exemplary. I felt like I was reading classical poetry. Well done.


----------



## Fatshaft

Emaych said:


> Just watched it. Must agree on all accounts. Especially with regard to the sound mixing. This is some of the best sound I've ever heard. Voice-over is used in the early going and immediately tells me this is the type of mix I'm going to enjoy -- it is rich, full-bodied, room-penetrating, yet intimate and transparent. Then when the first gunshots report, the dynamics reveal themselves to impressive effect. This is a wide-open mix that encircles you in the atmosphere of the film. Some of the best panning, most accurate depiction of all the audible elements. Visual effects, scenic vistas, edge-sharp detail provide eye-candy as well.
> 
> As for the film, I understand it is not everyone's cup of tea. I was quite surprised at the ambition of the narrative, such as it is. This film is not all about, or at all about, ticking the boxes on some B grade monster movie. It is not about frightsome creatures of cinematic horror at all. It is a contemplation of human purpose amidst, and adrift upon, dehumanizing tides. Very confident in its sparse framing, it eschews expositional, and/or dialog-driven propulsion for incident-based flow, heavily reliant upon a visual nomenclature to convey substance. At times it fugues into an almost dreamlike romanticism -- woven into the tapestry are impressionistic vignettes of unquenchable yearning for sweet tranquilities against the churning maelstrom -- some might say to artful effect, others to the death of pacing.
> 
> Anyway, I'll leave it at that -- suffice to say, I guess I completely understand where those expecting CLOVERFIELD on the desert felt betrayed. For myself, I was quite surprised by what this film actually was -- don't know how it got made, who it was aimed at for marketing purposes, what it followed upon, as I've not seen the predecessor movie it shares lineage with, but for my purposes, it has moved to the the top echelons of a short list for fantastic sound -- in fact, I'm about 20 minutes into SEVENTH SON -- very highly appraised by AVS' Ralph Potts for sound quality, and I like what I heard on MONSTERS a good deal better.


If I may add...








Are you kidding me? 


Your writing is pure poetry if I may say so...you had me at "Agree" 

Toe, Thanks...


----------



## Emaych

Fatshaft said:


> If I may add...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> 
> Your writing is pure poetry if I may say so...you had me at "Agree"
> 
> Toe, Thanks...


Love that! Excellent application of "visual nomenclature" there -- your brevity is the soul of wit -- I'm a believer, just not very capable practitioner. But to turn "you had me at "Agree" around, I might easily have just agreed with your post in the first place, as you pretty much said it all with your original quote about this flick. 

I was just surprised that the movie I discovered was so so much better than it had any right to be -- guess I felt compelled to put some thought into any comment I might make. Just watched SEVENTH SON and that one was just such a paint-by-numbers inert mass of conventions, that some little taste of the unexpected like MONSTERS, deserves special notice -- with the caveat of course, that without its outstanding SQ, I almost certainly would not have ventured a post.


----------



## Emaych

Hopinater said:


> I'm not sure how good the movie is but I have to say your writing style is fantastic and your use of vocabulary is exemplary. I felt like I was reading classical poetry. Well done.


Thanks, my good brother. Hope I steered clear of recommending it, except for SQ -- apparently most viewers bitterly detested it, which, as it stands apart from your standard effort, I suppose I have no trouble understanding. For my part, I thought it was one of the better things I've seen lately, and just about the very best I've heard, but would not necessarily expect most to find similarly...


----------



## mantaraydesign

Would the movie *Monsters Dark Continent* be in the 5 stars rating for bass?


----------



## NorthSky

*'Jupiter Ascending'* has a very loud and busy audio soundtrack, and the bass @ times is so scary that you'd think the ceiling is falling apart. 
Try that one @ reference master volume, and see if you can handle it...good luck.


----------



## Peterpack

I watched Armageddon last week

Not terrible basswise but a bit disappointing compared to today's movies and a lot of lost opportunities in the audio mix


----------



## Peterpack

NorthSky said:


> *'Jupiter Ascending'* has a very loud and busy audio soundtrack, and the bass @ times is so scary that you'd think the ceiling is falling apart.
> Try that one @ reference master volume, and see if you can handle it...good luck.


I watched it at -15 db and that was loud enough for me !


----------



## Hopinater

NorthSky said:


> *'Jupiter Ascending'* has a very loud and busy audio soundtrack, and the bass @ times is so scary that you'd think the ceiling is falling apart.
> Try that one @ reference master volume, and see if you can handle it...good luck.


That's good to know. I've been wanting to watch that.


----------



## wpbpete

NorthSky said:


> *'Jupiter Ascending'* has a very loud and busy audio soundtrack, and the bass @ times is so scary that you'd think the ceiling is falling apart.
> Try that one @ reference master volume, and see if you can handle it...good luck.


+1 outstanding visuals also

Previewed X-Machina seems to have some good ulf 

Anybody seen this one The Admiral: Roaring Currents


----------



## NorthSky

*'The Admiral: Roaring Currents'*



wpbpete said:


> Anybody seen this one The Admiral: Roaring Currents


Yes, I saw it about three weeks ago (I have the Blu in my film collection).
...Excellent flick, with great audio (Korean language); the sound effects are coming from everywhere with panache and incisive precision.
The music score (the drums) are awesome. ...The bass is great, with deep passion. ...And the audio interludes, between silences and mayhem, are effective.

High recommendation for bass freaks, like me. ...Crank it up, to eleven o'clock, and lift your zipper up and use a belt to hold your pants. ...Made of steel chrome, ...or good solid leather would do too. 

* Great flick, great audio, great musical score, great surrounds, great drums, great bass...with plenty of verve.


----------



## NorthSky

*'Jupiter Ascending' | 3D & Dolby Atmos | Blu-ray | BASS*



Peterpack said:


> I watched it at -15 db and that was loud enough for me !


This soundtrack @ THX mater reference level is truly scary; I couldn't dare myself.



Hopinater said:


> That's good to know. I've been wanting to watch that.


You'll love the bass in 'Jupiter', but nothing like in 'Interstellar' though. ...'Interstellar' takes all the awards when it comes to bass impact (subwoofing). 

* And if you like below 5Hz, then we should check something else, like "Sound Effects" film CDs, or Bass Music CDs. ...I got some of those, excellent to blow your amp plates, and cook (fry) your drivers. ...Down to 3Hz. ...But I hear nothing, I feel nothing...because my subs are caput, dead, burned out, @ THX master reference volume. ...Some people can though...not too many...I've read some folks who raise the Master Reference Level by 10 decibels plus!  ...That's over Reference! 
And everything is fine. They must have powerful amps with iron fist precision and control over their 100-pounds drivers (huge magnet). 

________

♦ For bass, I also like the 'X-Men' films series. ...On Blu-ray of course. ...And 'John Wick'. and 'The Book of Eli'.


----------



## wpbpete

NorthSky said:


> Yes, I saw it about three weeks ago (I have the Blu in my film collection).
> ...Excellent flick, with great audio (Korean language); the sound effects are coming from everywhere with panache and incisive precision.
> The music score (the drums) are awesome. ...The bass is great, with deep passion. ...And the audio interludes, between silences and mayhem, are effective.
> 
> High recommendation for bass freaks, like me. ...Crank it up, to eleven o'clock, and lift your zipper up and use a belt to hold your pants. ...Made of steel chrome, ...or good solid leather would do too.
> 
> * Great flick, great audio, great musical score, great surrounds, great drums, great bass...with plenty of verve.


*'The Admiral: Roaring Currents'
*EPIC!!!! :grin:

There are not enough superlatives to describe it... Every aspect of this film is Outstanding, The BASS is Fking Awesome, The visuals are Phenomenal and The story is Totally Captivating!!!

Hand over the gold statues!
*'The Admiral: Roaring Currents'*


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Watching everly tonight.


----------



## derrickdj1

Jupiter Ascending had some nice surround effect and the cinematography was also good. I can comment on the bass since I had the transducers on and kept the volume reasonable. I may have to see this one a second time.


----------



## discone

Brian Fineberg said:


> Watching everly tonight.


So how did it go? Did you enjoy the Bass ride and eye candy ?


----------



## bori

discone said:


> So how did it go? Did you enjoy the Bass ride and eye candy ?


I enjoyed the eye candy more than the bass.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

discone said:


> So how did it go? Did you enjoy the Bass ride and eye candy ?


Bass was outstanding. Deep and plentiful 

And the eye candy helped with the movie 

Whoever called it the poor mans kill bill was spot on. But the bass was refreshing. Why do low budget b movies tend to have phenomenal sound and bass?


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> Bass was outstanding. Deep and plentiful
> 
> And the eye candy helped with the movie
> 
> Whoever called it the poor mans kill bill was spot on. But the bass was refreshing. *Why do low budget b movies tend to have phenomenal sound and bass?*


A b-movie has to have at least *one* redeeming quality.


----------



## Toe

Hopinater said:


> A b-movie has to have at least *one* redeeming quality.


Fortunately Everly had two.


----------



## discone

Brian Fineberg said:


> Bass was outstanding. Deep and plentiful
> 
> And the eye candy helped with the movie
> 
> Whoever called it the poor mans kill bill was spot on. But the bass was refreshing. Why do low budget b movies tend to have phenomenal sound and bass?



Yea I heard the poor mans Kill Bill reference also. Being Kill Bill was a Quentin Tarantino movie reminded me that's when I first got to see Selma in his film " From Dusk To Dawn".


----------



## Hopinater

Well I'm a year or so behind but I finally watched Man of Steel and I was pretty happy with the bass. I see that its only a 3.5 star bass movie but I think I would give it more like a 4 star rating, I guess I'm splitting hairs though. 

I don't know why I put off watching it but for some reason I didn't think it was going to be all that good (in general). I liked it pretty well though. But I still like Iron Man best as afar as the super hero movies go.


----------



## audiofan1

Hopinater said:


> Well I'm a year or so behind but I finally watched Man of Steel and I was pretty happy with the bass. I see that its only a 3.5 star bass movie but I think I would give it more like a 4 star rating, I guess I'm splitting hairs though.
> 
> I don't know why I put off watching it but for some reason I didn't think it was going to be all that good (in general). I liked it pretty well though. But I still like Iron Man best as afar as the super hero movies go.


 I like it too! not the best out there but enjoyed it!
But Duck!!!


----------



## Peterpack

With Interstellar it's the sustained nature of the bass scenes which of course are used appropriately and not gratuitously

Man you feel like your room is gonna take off


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> Well I'm a year or so behind but I finally watched Man of Steel and I was pretty happy with the bass. I see that its only a 3.5 star bass movie but I think I would give it more like a 4 star rating, I guess I'm splitting hairs though.
> 
> I don't know why I put off watching it but for some reason I didn't think it was going to be all that good (in general). I liked it pretty well though. But I still like Iron Man best as afar as the super hero movies go.


defintly a good movie...but the 3.5 is for the rolled off bass...and its very rolled off

my favorite super hero movies are also the ironmans...I really enjoy all the marvel movies (minus ghost riders lol)


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> defintly a good movie...but the 3.5 is for the rolled off bass...and its very rolled off
> 
> my favorite super hero movies are also the ironmans...I really enjoy all the marvel movies (minus ghost riders lol)


Rolled off bass for sure, but the biggest bass issue with MoS IMO is the spotty execution. Some places where you would expect bass there is little or nothing and there are even areas where you would not expect big bass, but there it is? Its a bit of an oddball.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

good point toe...spot on


----------



## pitviper33

@notnyt @desertdome @ anybody else that knows

Any thoughts on post 21299? We throw these plots around all the time, and I suspect there are a whole lot of us that don't understand them.


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> Rolled off bass for sure, but the biggest bass issue with MoS IMO is the spotty execution. Some places where you would expect bass there is little or nothing and there are even areas where you would not expect big bass, but there it is? Its a bit of an oddball.


That is true. I did notice that.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Rolled off bass for sure, but the biggest bass issue with MoS IMO is the spotty execution. Some places where you would expect bass there is little or nothing and there are even areas where you would not expect big bass, but there it is? Its a bit of an oddball.





Hopinater said:


> That is true. I did notice that.


Yup! the spotty bass is the basses kryptonite  but the scenes that do have impact can delivery a nice slam! I particularly love the whole beginning as it will have you ready for a fun ride till


----------



## Hopinater

Yeah I liked this Superman movie much better than the 80's Superman movies but to be fair I guess those were pretty decent for their time. 

We really are very lucky to be living in this time when technology allows for some pretty incredible and realistic looking special effects (when it's done right). I mean think how good LOTR looked. Technology has really made sic-fi and fantasy type movies much much better. And when the audio mix is done right movies are incredible. Take Oblivion for example.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

And think of LoTR is actually an old movie now lol


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> And think of LoTR is actually an old movie now lol


Yeah, I was thinking that when I wrote that. It dawned on me that it's at least what? Eight to ten years old now?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> Yeah, I was thinking that when I wrote that. It dawned on me that it's at least what? Eight to ten years old now?


14 years old for the fellowship of the ring


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Yup! the spotty bass is the basses kryptonite  but the scenes that do have impact can delivery a nice slam! I particularly love the whole beginning as it will have you ready for a fun ride till


Yeah, the opening ~10 minutes was where the spotty execution began and it continued off and on throughout the rest of the film. I still enjoyed it, but it could and should have been better.


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> 14 years old for the fellowship of the ring


What? 14 years? Wow time flies by fast. That a testament to the quality of that movie IMO.


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> Yeah, the opening ~10 minutes was where the spotty execution began and it continued off and on throughout the rest of the film. I still enjoyed it, but it could and should have been better.


It still makes no sense to me why that type of thing happens. Oh well.


----------



## Kini62

derrickdj1 said:


> Jupiter Ascending had some nice surround effect and the cinematography was also good. I can comment on the bass since I had the transducers on and kept the volume reasonable. I may have to see this one a second time.


You must have a strong stomach to want to sit through that pile again. I barely made it through once. Had I not been pretty **** faced I don't think I would've made it. 

Overall soundtrack was quite good, noticed some decent bass, but the movie, god it was awful. Worse than I was anticipating and I wasn't going in with much expectations.


----------



## antennahead

mantaraydesign said:


> I see the movie *The Haunting in DTS* on the 5 Stars list. Is this movie in Bluray or DVD? Is the bass in this movie really that good?





audiofan1 said:


> Only DVD and a resounding YES!!!


This needs to make it's way to Blu!


----------



## trans_lux

*Deepest Bass In Recent Memory-Starry Eyes*

I've been watching a lot of below the radar horror lately and stumbled across Starry Eyes.
I really enjoyed the film but that is not what this post is about.

At roughly 21:30 there is a scene that ends with some of the deepest bass in recent memory.
No measurements but my ears, pant legs and my kids coming in to the theater to see if everything was OK is telling. 

Of course I'd recommend watching the whole film.
Just keep in mind this is a horror film in every sense of the word.

Let me know what you think

Bass delivered by a pr. of Wisdom STS subs powered by a LabGruppen FP1400 230 volt.

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/starry_eyes/


----------



## audiofan1

antennahead said:


> This needs to make it's way to Blu!


 That's an understatement


----------



## audiofan1

trans_lux said:


> I've been watching a lot of below the radar horror lately and stumbled across Starry Eyes.
> I really enjoyed the film but that is not what this post is about.
> 
> At roughly 21:30 there is a scene that ends with some of the deepest bass in recent memory.
> No measurements but my ears, pant legs and my kids coming in to the theater to see if everything was OK is telling.
> 
> Of course I'd recommend watching the whole film.
> Just keep in mind this is a horror film in every sense of the word.
> 
> Let me know what you think
> 
> Bass delivered by a pr. of Wisdom STS subs powered by a LabGruppen FP1400 230 volt.
> 
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/starry_eyes/



Why not post this in the Movies with bass thread.


----------



## antennahead

audiofan1 said:


> That's an understatement


I know. I'm so spoiled now it's hard to watch my old SD DVDs


----------



## audiofan1

antennahead said:


> I know. I'm so spoiled now it's hard to watch my old SD DVDs



Tell me about it! I think I'm down to one a year at best but there are some that were done well and when watching ,remind me of when this hobby was a bit simpler but also marked its coming of age. Don't laugh but I still haven't parted with my laserdisc collection


----------



## antennahead

audiofan1 said:


> Tell me about it! I think I'm down to one a year at best but there are some that were done well and when watching ,remind me of when this hobby was a bit simpler but also marked its coming of age. Don't laugh but I still haven't parted with my laserdisc collection


I totally get it. I have some favorite movies that will most likely never make it to Blu, although I am pleasantly surprised at the offerings that trickle out from Shout/Scream, Kino, Twilight Time, etc. I've been able to retire quite a few DVDs recently. The well done ones you mentioned still look decent upscaled on the OPPO.


----------



## trans_lux

audiofan1 said:


> Why not post this in the Movies with bass thread.


Right your are, mods please move.


----------



## audiofan1

trans_lux said:


> Right your are, mods please move.


I see Netflix has it for streaming only at the moment , my system's down for the moment but ill indeed check it out!


----------



## lovinthehd

trans_lux said:


> Bass delivered by a pr. of Wisdom STS subs powered by a LabGruppen FP1400 230 volt.
> /


Nice subs! http://www.wisdomaudio.com/products_sts.php


----------



## digler84

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet or not, but i watched Seventh Son last night. Not a horrible movie, but it entertained me for about an hour and a half. Bass-wise, nothing to jump up and down about, but it sounded decent. Surrounds were used well though, but nothing shook the room all crazy like. Wouldn't call this one something to own, but a decent rental. Jeff Bridges had a strange accent that just bothered me and it just seemed like an off role for him. just my opinion tho.


----------



## discone

audiofan1 said:


> Don't laugh but I still haven't parted with my laserdisc collection


 Sorry I could not help it!!


----------



## DrMichael

What's laserdisc?


----------



## NorthSky

It was the VHS tape's replacement. ...The large disc was read by a laser to give you both sound and moving pictures. ...Then DVD (Digital Versatile Disc) simply killed it.

Did you know that Laserdisc was an analog medium?


----------



## trans_lux

lovinthehd said:


> Nice subs! http://www.wisdomaudio.com/products_sts.php


Thank you, I love how they sound for movies and music.
My 1st config only had one and was satisfied but not blown away. Added another and while performance was very good I still felt like I was missing something. The solution was more power or to be specific more current.
The LabGruppen amp is perfect. At 4600 watts and a peak of 90 amps per channels they were transformed.
With this power a single sub would have been more than enough. But like anything more is better


----------



## trans_lux

NorthSky said:


> Did you know that Laserdisc was an analog medium?


Binary information via pits and lands like a cd, DVD and BD but encoded as analog pulse width modulation.
Analog sound via FM then digital PCM.

I still have a hundreds of LD's but sadly many suffer from laser rot-oxidation-and are becoming unwatchable.
My Pioneer LDS2 and HLD-X9 still work flawlessly. I think I still even have a couple Muse discs.

Didn't hold a candle to *SelectaVision*


----------



## digler84

re-spun a good day to die hard last night. i forgot how much i like that mix, and it's a pretty fun movie too. and i tell you what, if you sometimes wonder how a movie can have such a large budget attached to it....just the chase scene at the beginning makes you wonder how much money was spent with as many cars that got smashed, lol. just thought i would chime in with an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Toe

Thanks for the Monsters Dark Continent rec. Really enjoyed the bass/audio on this one! As mentioned, I don't know if it hit the single digits, but it was convincing relative to the onscreen action and certainly deep enough IMO (my kickers bottomed a few times which only happens on the deeper stuff), not to mention LOUD where appropriate! It will certainly give you a bass fix! 

Not sure how good it is from a technical perspective as it is one of the LOUDEST tracks I have listened to so it is probably clipped/compressed to some degree, but I enjoyed it. This is another track where you will be happy you did not skimp on your surround speakers relative to the fronts as there are some very demanding surround passages at times between the music and effects. 

Movie dragged in a few spots and I would have liked more monster action, but when the bass/sound came alive it was a lot of fun and a great Fri night rent.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> Thanks for the Monsters Dark Continent rec. Really enjoyed the bass/audio on this one! As mentioned, I don't know if it hit the single digits, but it was convincing relative to the onscreen action and certainly deep enough IMO, not to mention LOUD where appropriate! It will certainly give you a bass fix! Not sure how good it is from a technical perspective as it is one of the LOUDEST tracks I have listened to so it is probably clipped/compressed to some degree, but I enjoyed it. This is another track where you will be happy you did not skimp on your surround speakers relative to the fronts as there are some very demanding surround passages at times between the music and effects. Movie dragged in a few spots and I would have liked more monster action, but when the bass/sound came alive it was a lot of fun and a great Fri night rent.


I have it sitting for me for Sunday night bass movie. Also have admiral roaring currents ready to roll too. Both are monsters

From data-bass:
The Admiral: Roaring Currents (Korean 5.1 DTS-HD MA)

Level - 4 Stars (110.98dB composite)
Extension - 5 Stars (1Hz)
Dynamics - 3 Stars (24.97dB)
Execution - TBD

Overall - TBD

Recommendation - TBD

Notes: Although probably only Bosso can reproduce this thing's deepest content, be careful because the hottest moments are all below 5Hz. Not a dynamic mix, because of so much constant content, but it's the definition of full-bandwidth.

PvA:

post-17-0-51948000-1433104124.png
Attached Thumbnails
TheAdmiralRoaringCurrents-PvA.PNG


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> I have it sitting for me for Sunday night bass movie. Also have admiral roaring currents ready to roll too. Both are monsters
> 
> From data-bass:
> The Admiral: Roaring Currents (Korean 5.1 DTS-HD MA)
> 
> Level - 4 Stars (110.98dB composite)
> Extension - 5 Stars (1Hz)
> Dynamics - 3 Stars (24.97dB)
> Execution - TBD
> 
> Overall - TBD
> 
> Recommendation - TBD
> 
> Notes: Although probably only Bosso can reproduce this thing's deepest content, be careful because the hottest moments are all below 5Hz. Not a dynamic mix, because of so much constant content, but it's the definition of full-bandwidth.
> 
> PvA:
> 
> post-17-0-51948000-1433104124.png
> Attached Thumbnails
> TheAdmiralRoaringCurrents-PvA.PNG


I'm curious to hear what you think of both. The PvA for Roaring Currents is crazy flat!  I need to upgrade/beef up my kickers before watching that film as I know they are going to tap out with all that low stuff! 

Hope to see the measurements for Monsters on data-bass at some point as I am curious to see how it does.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> I'm curious to hear what you think of both. The PvA for Roaring Currents is crazy flat!  I need to upgrade/beef up my kickers before watching that film as I know they are going to tap out with all that low stuff!
> 
> Hope to see the measurements for Monsters on data-bass at some point as I am curious to see how it does.


Right?! It's kind of rediculous actually hahah

I could have sworn monsters was measured but nope. So now the question is. Which one do I watch tomorrow?


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> Right?! It's kind of rediculous actually hahah
> 
> I could have sworn monsters was measured but nope. So now the question is. Which one do I watch tomorrow?



Well, I hope you watch Roaring Currents since I haven't seen it and am curious to hear your thoughts , but either one will give you a good bass fix it seems!


----------



## Kain

Watched Jurassic World today. I have a feeling it will be really fun at home (in terms of overall sound design and bass).


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Thanks for the Monsters Dark Continent rec. Really enjoyed the bass/audio on this one! As mentioned, I don't know if it hit the single digits, but it was convincing relative to the onscreen action and certainly deep enough IMO (my kickers bottomed a few times which only happens on the deeper stuff), not to mention LOUD where appropriate! It will certainly give you a bass fix!
> 
> Not sure how good it is from a technical perspective as it is one of the LOUDEST tracks I have listened to so it is probably clipped/compressed to some degree, but I enjoyed it. This is another track where you will be happy you did not skimp on your surround speakers relative to the fronts as there are some very demanding surround passages at times between the music and effects.
> 
> Movie dragged in a few spots and I would have liked more monster action, but when the bass/sound came alive it was a lot of fun and a great Fri night rent.


Suspicions confirmed , sweet as my copy should be here next week


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Suspicions confirmed , sweet as my copy should be here next week


Nice! Curious to hear your thoughts after you watch it.


----------



## ambesolman

Monsters was definitely loud. I normally watch at -15, but I watched this at -22 and it was almost the same. Though I did have to turn it down a couple notches since the wife and baby were sleeping.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Is there a list of quality dynamic soundtracks that have clean deep bass and not the excessively hyper-compressed walls of distorted sound mixes? 

It seems that many LOud-FIdelity 'dynamic mixes' receive far too much undue praise.

Thanks,
KvE


----------



## nb67

Anyone seen Project Almanac. I hated the way the movie was shot.


Spoiler



kinda like it was shot from a cell phone, so the picture is always moving all over the place


 . Decent bass in parts on BD.


----------



## ambesolman

nb67 said:


> Anyone seen Project Almanac. I hated the way the movie was shot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> kinda like it was shot from a cell phone, so the picture is always moving all over the place
> 
> 
> . Decent bass in parts on BD.



Was the movie itself any good?


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## nb67

ambesolman said:


> Was the movie itself any good?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Yea, it was ok. Wouldn't see it twice though. The story line is by no means a new concept but did have a few twists and turns.


----------



## Emaych

Toe said:


> Thanks for the Monsters Dark Continent rec. Really enjoyed the bass/audio on this one! As mentioned, I don't know if it hit the single digits, but it was convincing relative to the onscreen action and certainly deep enough IMO (my kickers bottomed a few times which only happens on the deeper stuff), not to mention LOUD where appropriate! It will certainly give you a bass fix!
> 
> Not sure how good it is from a technical perspective as it is one of the LOUDEST tracks I have listened to so it is probably clipped/compressed to some degree, but I enjoyed it. This is another track where you will be happy you did not skimp on your surround speakers relative to the fronts as there are some very demanding surround passages at times between the music and effects.
> 
> Movie dragged in a few spots and I would have liked more monster action, but when the bass/sound came alive it was a lot of fun and a great Fri night rent.


Glad folks seem to be enjoying MONSTERS -- I first mentioned it based solely upon a raucous trailer appearing on the EVERLY blu. Wild LFE -- well, shouldn't say "wild" -- maybe "well-controlled" upheavals of subterranean frequencies, really gripped the room with staggering power and authority. Plus the visuals were stunning. Really got me to wondering where this movie came from. Every indication was that it featured supremely realized special effects, first rate acting by complete unknowns, wickedly sharp, stark cinematography, yet centering around some sort of sand monsters? How did this film get made without my hearing about it? -- seemed right up my alley, but never heard a whisper of it, or the first installment either, for that matter.

Then I watched it. Just watched it this morning again for a second time -- selected it over any number of other movies I've not yet seen. Did not remember it as being so loud. It is loud for a fact, but beyond that, the sound design is just the way I like it -- BIG, large scope, room-filling, immersive. My main and rear speakers are seven-driver towers, and this track activates every frequency for a full-bodied placement directly into the 360 field. Coherent and engulfing in the extreme. Maybe one big reason it comes across as so loud (in addition to actually being quite loud!)

As to the movie -- went in expecting something along the lines of HALO FORWARD INTO DAWN, which was not bad at all for another flick I'd never heard a thing about it -- very respectable as to what it achieved, but this was on another level. The unconventional presentation, the fusion of dreamlike images and otherworldly music, the beauty of the conception and execution of the creatures, the war tension, worthy of THE HURT LOCKER, really knocked my socks off. 

Yet too, I can totally see the other perspective as well -- there is a fascinating review representing the other side of the prism on BLURAY.COM -- totally get where the reviewer is coming from, and mostly agree, except I liked and was entertained by what I saw -- in addition to admiring it, and being amazed that it got made -- never heard of it, presumably had a low budget, but shocking that it aimed for, and achieved, so so much -- very very impressive, and one of the biggest head-scratcher productions of all time, in my book....


----------



## Toe

Emaych said:


> Glad folks seem to be enjoying MONSTERS -- I first mentioned it based solely upon a raucous trailer appearing on the EVERLY blu. Wild LFE -- well, shouldn't say "wild" -- maybe "well-controlled" upheavals of subterranean frequencies, really gripped the room with staggering power and authority. Plus the visuals were stunning. Really got me to wondering where this movie came from. Every indication was that it featured supremely realized special effects, first rate acting by complete unknowns, wickedly sharp, stark cinematography, yet centering around some sort of sand monsters? How did this film get made without my hearing about it? -- seemed right up my alley, but never heard a whisper of it, or the first installment either, for that matter.
> 
> Then I watched it. Just watched it this morning again for a second time -- selected it over any number of other movies I've not yet seen. Did not remember it as being so loud. It is loud for a fact, but beyond that, the sound design is just the way I like it -- BIG, large scope, room-filling, immersive. My main and rear speakers are seven-driver towers, and this track activates every frequency for a full-bodied placement directly into the 360 field. Coherent and engulfing in the extreme. Maybe one big reason it comes across as so loud (in addition to actually being quite loud!)
> 
> As to the movie -- went in expecting something along the lines of HALO FORWARD INTO DAWN, which was not bad at all for another flick I'd never heard a thing about it -- very respectable as to what it achieved, but this was on another level. The unconventional presentation, the fusion of dreamlike images and otherworldly music, the beauty of the conception and execution of the creatures, the war tension, worthy of THE HURT LOCKER, really knocked my socks off.
> 
> Yet too, I can totally see the other perspective as well -- there is a fascinating review representing the other side of the prism on BLURAY.COM -- totally get where the reviewer is coming from, and mostly agree, except I liked and was entertained by what I saw -- in addition to admiring it, and being amazed that it got made -- never heard of it, presumably had a low budget, but shocking that it aimed for, and achieved, so so much -- very very impressive, and one of the biggest head-scratcher productions of all time, in my book....


Movies are subjective or course. I personally thought both Halo movies were flat out terrible. Monsters is better than those, but not much and would still qualify as a bad movie IMO. It became fun and entertaining because of the HT perspective and that is what kept me watching, but certainly glad I did not buy it! Let's put it this way......I would not have made it through the whole film if I was watching upstairs on my small flat panel and with just the tv speakers. As always though, everyone needs to watch and decide for themselves since it is so subjective. 

While I enjoyed the audio and thought it was a FUN HT ride, I am guessing from a technical perspective that it is compressed since the levels are through the roof! One of the absolute loudest tracks I have ever listened to in my HT I would have to say which is usually not a good sign of the audio quality in general. Curious to see it put through the paces at data-bass though if it gets measured as I could be wrong. The track certainly didn't have the finesse and high quality of something like Star Trek 2009 or Oblivion to my ears though as it just seemed so *LOUD!!*


----------



## Emaych

Toe said:


> Movies are subjective or course. I personally thought both Halo movies were flat out terrible. Monsters is better than those, but not much and would still qualify as a bad movie IMO. It became fun and entertaining because of the HT perspective and that is what kept me watching, but certainly glad I did not buy it! Let's put it this way......I would not have made it through the whole film if I was watching upstairs on my small flat panel and with just the tv speakers. As always though, everyone needs to watch and decide for themselves since it is so subjective.
> 
> While I enjoyed the audio and thought it was a FUN HT ride, I am guessing from a technical perspective that it is compressed since the levels are through the roof! One of the absolute loudest tracks I have ever listened to in my HT I would have to say which is usually not a good sign of the audio quality in general. Curious to see it put through the paces at data-bass though if it gets measured as I could be wrong. The track certainly didn't have the finesse and high quality of something like Star Trek 2009 or Oblivion to my ears though as it just seemed so *LOUD!!*


Oh yes, "subjective" the operative term, no doubt, but beyond one's person-specific intrinsic perspective, is an outlook which translates to cognitive dissonance, in my view of the world. Your comments "[MONSTERS] became fun and entertaining because of the HT perspective," and "[MONSTERS] would still qualify as a bad movie," are, to me, mutually and irrevocably incompatible, and exclusive of one another. As viewer, my (virtually only) use for film is entertainment -- any other theoretical virtue is lost to me, if I won't watch it. To put it plainly: a movie is "good," if entertaining for AQ and SQ, 'bad," or at least a failed effort, if not.

Furthermore, anymore, I will not watch it if it does not offer top-flight technical standards -- that is precisely what makes it entertaining, as you seem to point out in this case -- but for me, that is ALWAYS the case -- it rises or falls on the cinematic experience. So what would be a movie you WOULD watch on a small TV? Your favorite of all time? For me, the film most suitable for that viewing modality, would be one I have close to zero interest in seeing -- one that appears as I flip the dial but am too lazy or detached to care if I zone out in front of. It certainly would not be one I had much interest in seeing, as I would have already seen it on my big rig, if that were the case. I don't even watch series TV on TV any more -- if I want to see it, I'll wait for the blu.

As for buying MONSTERS, I did. VERY glad it was available to buy. I guess it allows me to feel as though I've captured or mastered something which is itself masterful. $13 for this kind of outrageous rapture? -- no brainer, but then I just bought a $17K amp that I didn't need -- I was more than happy with what I had -- just for the fun of it, so adjust for that parameter of my joy in home theater.

I also have to say that I find this most curious: "One of the absolute loudest tracks I have ever listened to in my HT I would have to say which is usually not a good sign of the audio quality in general." I seem to have pretty good success with tracks which up the ante some -- I can adjust downward with fair contentment and little sacrifice, but turning up when the track is low, is really unappealing to me -- rarely pays off, and induces unfortunate collateral aspects. And as to wanting to know how the sound measures out -- just plain weird to me. My ears tell me if I'm hearing the "quality" (or qualities) I'm listening for, but just another difference between us, I suppose.

I loved the audio of OBLIVION as well, guess I connect with why you characterize it as "finesse," but I like the mixing of MONSTERS -- BIG sonics, puts you in the middle. I like that in CDs too -- yesterday just heard a track while playing with my new amp, that made the vocalist sound as if their mouth was ten feet wide -- some people don't like that, I say: thrilling, just as I want it.

So subjectivity is what makes the world go around, but I have to say, when you just state that both HALO movies were flat out terrible, without context, it's kind of hard to establish a basis for the impression you express...


----------



## Emaych

^^^Vis a vis MONSTERS vs OBLIVION, just tried a very interesting experiment. I remembered instances of dog barking in both. Now dog barking becomes a somewhat telling issue for recording accuracy and reality, as it is a fairly common real-world "sound effect," -- incidentally, one which my dog may or may not react to -- I suspect depending upon how he judges the accuracy. 

I personally noted the dead-on reality of the dog barking in MONSTERS, as I watched the first time and then again today. And just watched it again now -- CHAP 6, time stamp of 24:34. Nice -- starts in center goes left. The scene in OBLIVION is early on at 11:54 -- Tom in stadium, drone alerts to barking dog. No comparison. The OBLIVION one is at a remove, not so specifically real. Just as if heard somewhat away, not that clear. The one in MONSTERS sounds like you are there -- you can hear the dog's throat making the sound. 

Just an isolated example, but if OBLIVION is finesse, and that ends up not as accurate...well, that is the type of thing I heard all throughout MONSTERS, and while OBLIVION is no doubt slickly engineered, I can't think of an instance where something just jumped out as awesomely real -- well, actually did like him landing that craft in the stadium an awful lot, but not sure there is real-life comparison to be had there.....


----------



## GPBURNS

Toe said:


> Movies are subjective or course. I personally thought both Halo movies were flat out terrible. Monsters is better than those, but not much and would still qualify as a bad movie IMO. It became fun and entertaining because of the HT perspective and that is what kept me watching, but certainly glad I did not buy it! Let's put it this way......I would not have made it through the whole film if I was watching upstairs on my small flat panel and with just the tv speakers. As always though, everyone needs to watch and decide for themselves since it is so subjective.
> 
> While I enjoyed the audio and thought it was a FUN HT ride, I am guessing from a technical perspective that it is compressed since the levels are through the roof! One of the absolute loudest tracks I have ever listened to in my HT I would have to say which is usually not a good sign of the audio quality in general. Curious to see it put through the paces at data-bass though if it gets measured as I could be wrong. The track certainly didn't have the finesse and high quality of something like Star Trek 2009 or Oblivion to my ears though as it just seemed so *LOUD!!*


I started Monsters the other day - only about 1/2 hour in. got called out. Will finish later.
Man - loudest movie ever for sure - when I heard opening gun shots- was thinking this will be fun but I had to turn dial down from reference by about 
4-5 DB after few minutes - was not a pleasing loud at all - badly compressed.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Cueing it up in about 30 mins. I'll post my thoughts after


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> I started Monsters the other day - only about 1/2 hour in. got called out. Will finish later.
> Man - loudest movie ever for sure - when I heard opening gun shots- was thinking this will be fun but I had to turn dial down from reference by about
> 4-5 DB after few minutes - was not a pleasing loud at all - badly compressed.


Exactly! Track definitely seems compressed and even though I enjoyed it for the most part, I would not call it quality audio.



Emaych said:


> Just an isolated example, .....


Yep and doesn't prove anything for numerous reasons.  Not to mention Monsters is mastered at a considerably LOUDER level vs Oblivion and louder is commonly perceived as better. Oblivion is the type of mix that keeps begging you to turn it up it sounds so good and clean while Monsters just has that compressed type quality to my ears and is just not in the same league as far as general audio quality goes.



Emaych said:


> I also have to say that I find this most curious: "One of the absolute loudest tracks I have ever listened to in my HT I would have to say which is usually not a good sign of the audio quality in general." I seem to have pretty good success with tracks which up the ante some -- I can adjust downward with fair contentment and little sacrifice, but turning up when the track is low, is really unappealing to me -- rarely pays off, and induces unfortunate collateral aspects. And as to wanting to know how the sound measures out -- just plain weird to me. My ears tell me if I'm hearing the "quality" (or qualities) I'm listening for, but just another difference between us, I suppose.
> 
> ...


 
You make absolutely ZERO sense here.  It's very simple to turn the volume knob a few clicks up on a well mixed and non compressed track to get to your desired volume level, but you cant get back missing info on a highly compressed track and tweak out the harsh quality this type of mastering brings. 


Also, I agree that movies can be good for many reasons, I just did not find Monsters good enough past a fun Fri night rent, but that is just me. Glad you enjoyed it more than me. When talking about just the film itself (acting, plot, etc....like you were talking about in the post I responded too) and putting aside the technical merits, I always ask myself if I would still enjoy it without the HT factor and Monsters for me was a clear NO. I do agree though that once the technical merits are accounted for that this can be a reason for a movie to be good, I just did not find enough of that in Monsters to overshadow the weak points past a fun one time Fri night rent, but again, glad you enjoyed the experience more.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Umm, false equivalence is still false.

Are the dogs present in the same space, situation, and relation to each other?

As you have admitted you prefer poor quality audio in favor of loudness and more distortion at the sacrifice of true real dynamics and compelling deep bass.

Compressed tracks certainly sound exciting but they all lack depth and nuance with nothing to truly anticipate and enjoy.

Take for example TDK versus TDKR, even though both are rather compressed mixes TDK sounds vastly superior and provides more fully body bass thanks to the extra headroom for some transients. Whereas TDKR is just loud and distorted. I have seen the waveforms and the dynamic ranger numbers and TDKR is a bricked mess.

The best mixed tracks that have true transients, dynamics, and thrilling deep full body bass usually have lower volume level in order to ensure all those awesome qualities are present.

Both of the bands of my handle have had their earlier work 'remastered' and if one does a direct comparison initially the remaster sounds better due to the higher gain but have sacrificed many things to achieve that increased volume.

KMFDM's album Angst has a great cross section of sounds but one of the first things lost in the compressed remaster is the deep full bodied bass. The newly mastered bass lines are louder but lack resonance, depth; simply does not dig as deep. Vocals are squished into everything else resulting in really no difference, everything is effectively the same level. Never mind the extra distortion that destroys the original vocals qualities, especially with the less voxed ones.

DR: Album Average = 13dbs for the original 1993 release.
DR: Album Average = 6dbs for the remaster 2006 release.

It is all about trade offs and the pursuit of louder average volume sucks the life out of things.

Recently heard the vinyl rip of one song from their newest album and the same issue was present. The vinyl master was several decibels more dynamic with actual transients and the bass much better in comparison to the CD master.

The only good 'comparable' sound effect I can suggest for comparison in a movie in regards to bass is the Warp sound effects in Star Trek 2009 versus the ones in ST:ID. ST09 has deeper fuller bass whereas STID is loud but very flat and lacks any resonance.

Another is listening to the big T-rex reveal in Jurassic Park, the original 2D BR release has a more compressed mix than the original DTS or the new mix on the 3D BR. I did a comparison of the LD-DTS, DVD-DTS, 2D-BR-DTSMA, and the 3D-BR-DTSMA last year and the 3D mix is the best version of the bunch.

Best regards,
KvE


----------



## Emaych

Toe said:


> Exactly! Track definitely seems compressed and even though I enjoyed it for the most part, I would not call it quality audio.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep and doesn't prove anything for numerous reasons.  Not to mention Monsters is mastered at a considerably LOUDER level vs Oblivion and louder is commonly perceived as better. Oblivion is the type of mix that keeps begging you to turn it up it sounds so good and clean while Monsters just has that compressed type quality to my ears and is just not in the same league as far as general audio quality goes.


Well, there it is again -- somehow enjoying it is different from it having quality? So you obviously can have non-quality, but enjoyable audio, does that mean you can have quality audio that is not enjoyable too? What would be the purpose of labeling things that way? I'm looking for that quality of audio which provides my enjoyment, but maybe that really is just me.

And I agree, dog example PROVES nothing, just a curious anecdote which I think still does convey something along the lines of comparison of two experiences.


----------



## Toe

Emaych said:


> Well, there it is again -- somehow enjoying it is different from it having quality? So you obviously can have non-quality, but enjoyable audio, does that mean you can have quality audio that is not enjoyable too? What would be the purpose of labeling things that way? I'm looking for that quality of audio which provides my enjoyment, but maybe that really is just me.
> 
> And I agree, dog example PROVES nothing, just a curious anecdote which I think still does convey something along the lines of comparison of two experiences.


 
So I cant still enjoy something that is flawed to some degree?  Yes, I can still enjoy the audio while acknowledging that it has issues and could and should have been better. Another example is the chicken I am eating right now......I am enjoying it greatly, but I cooked it too long (similar to the audio track on Monsters ) and it is a bit dry/burnt so it could and should have been better.


----------



## Emaych

KMFDMvsEnya said:


> Umm, false equivalence is still false.
> 
> Are the dogs present in the same space, situation, and relation to each other?
> 
> As you have admitted you prefer poor quality audio in favor of loudness and more distortion at the sacrifice of true real dynamics and compelling deep bass.
> 
> Compressed tracks certainly sound exciting but they all lack depth and nuance with nothing to truly anticipate and enjoy.
> 
> Best regards,
> KvE


Dogs were not same species. Dogs were not in same space. Dogs were not recorded the same. Dogs were not mixed the same. Dogs were not in the same movie, or did I make that clear? And the sound was not equivalent either. One sounded real to my ear, the other did not. As I've suggested, make of that anecdote what you will.

Seems you want to invent for yourself my half of any communication, so perhaps it will be a failed endeavor and utterly without point to provide POV from my end in attempted exchange, but whatever properties make a track sound exciting, yeah, I'd probably like that. You say above that compressed tracks sound exciting, but then it seems you want to backtrack on that and impose a whole set of standards that will, if you are not careful, deprive you of that excitement, or being able to appreciate the excitement for what it is. 

I think I generally tend to choose to be content when I'm excited about a track, and I have all kinds of varieties to amuse myself...


----------



## Emaych

Toe said:


> So I cant still enjoy something that is flawed to some degree?  Yes, I can still enjoy the audio while acknowledging that it has issues and could and should have been better. Another example is the chicken I am eating right now......I am enjoying it greatly, but I cooked it too long (similar to the audio track on Monsters ) and it is a bit dry/burnt so it could and should have been better.


OK, that's totally fair, just don't let the overseer preclude the fun!


----------



## Emaych

Toe said:


> You make absolutely ZERO sense here.  It's very simple to turn the volume knob a few clicks up on a well mixed and non compressed track to get to your desired volume level, but you cant get back missing info on a highly compressed track and tweak out the harsh quality this type of mastering brings.
> 
> 
> Also, I agree that movies can be good for many reasons, I just did not find Monsters good enough past a fun Fri night rent, but that is just me. Glad you enjoyed it more than me. When talking about just the film itself (acting, plot, etc....like you were talking about in the post I responded too) and putting aside the technical merits, I always ask myself if I would still enjoy it without the HT factor and Monsters for me was a clear NO. I do agree though that once the technical merits are accounted for that this can be a reason for a movie to be good, I just did not find enough of that in Monsters to overshadow the weak points past a fun one time Fri night rent, but again, glad you enjoyed the experience more.


I've just rarely had success turning up a movie to get to where I want to be. Got plenty of older films on blu that feature 5.1 audio -- even were I to go through elevating all the channels for the loudness I desire, I somehow don't think I'm going to get to something pleasurable, so I usually bail -- just the way it works for me.

And I'm right with you on evaluating a movie minus the A/V experience -- would I want to watch without those technical merits accounted for? The answer is for me ALWAYS no -- I won't be watching it if it does not exhibit awesomeness there -- when it is there, that is a "good" film. I won't say the other is bad, just that it doesn't matter -- I won't be watching on my home theater...


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Emaych said:


> Dogs were not same species. Dogs were not in same space. Dogs were not recorded the same. Dogs were not mixed the same. Dogs were not in the same movie, or did I make that clear? And the sound was not equivalent either. One sounded real to my ear, the other did not. As I've suggested, make of that anecdote what you will.


Then if you acknowledge that your anecdote does not represent sufficient similarity for reasonable comparison for the premise, that I will surmise as such, "A hot mix reproduces more 'realistic' audio cues than a more dynamic lower volume mix." then what was the purpose of bringing it up?



> ... You say above that compressed tracks sound exciting, but then it seems you want to backtrack on that and impose a whole set of standards that will, if you are not careful, deprive you of that excitement, or being able to appreciate the excitement for what it is.


Perhaps I should have phrased 'exciting' as "physiological shock response from over stimulation of the auditory senses which often skews the listeners perception of what constitutes quality dynamic audio," but for the sake of brevity I used exciting instead.

It is no different than if one attempts to listen to different audio equipment and demo is not level matched if comparing two different speaker systems. The louder one is going to sound better even if in fact it is not as good. 

Case in point Bose systems are often demoed in a manner where it is difficult for the average listener to discern the lack of fidelity the cubes systems produce. Since they are always played at a louder volume than other systems they fool many people into believing those tiny speakers are high fidelity systems.

Anther comparison to draw from is a calibrated display versus one set to torch mode, some prefer torch mode over the less 'exciting' but accurate and consistent high fidelity visuals of a calibrated setting.

My listening criteria is quality over quantity and if distortion is all too prominent and audible then I am going to turn off that garbage. My time and system requires better.

I realize some folks simply prefer and enjoy certain aspects more than others. Such as several here will slog through various films with terrible narratives but have compelling visuals and audio. 

Myself I desire a balance of all those aspects in a film but I cannot subject myself to really dumb movies just for eye and ear candy. YMMV.



> I think I generally tend to choose to be content when I'm excited about a track, and I have all kinds of varieties to amuse myself...


That is fine and your prerogative, enjoy what pleases you.

My earlier post was not specifically directed towards you but rather in the broader sense that I have found that other posters share similar preferences as you, in that favoring loud mixes over true dynamic mixes. I hate overly compressed mixes and it is annoying to read positive reviews for mixes that I then discover to sound rather unimpressive and lacking in the aspects of quality high fidelity mixes.

Louder is not necessarily better. 

Oblivion was a great mix and refreshingly engaging audio experience, in light of many other mixes, that has great dynamics and some excellent bass. I personally feel the mix could have used a smidge less compression for the top end but overall it was well done. Also found Chappie to be a pretty nice mix for dynamics and bass for a recent title.

I simply would appreciate better distinction and clarity between compressed mixes versus dynamic mixes.

Best regards,
KvE


----------



## Emaych

KMFDMvsEnya said:


> Then if you acknowledge that your anecdote does not represent sufficient similarity for reasonable comparison for the premise, that I will surmise as such, "A hot mix reproduces more 'realistic' audio cues than a more dynamic lower volume mix." then what was the purpose of bringing it up?


As I noted, probably a doomed enterprise to offer my perspective, as you are deciding for yourself what I'd like to say, but just this last: of course I did not say my anecdote did not represent "sufficient" similarity. It was one recording of a dog versus another recording -- one sounded real to me, the other not so much -- not only was that sufficient for my purposes, it very aptly illustrated that whatever irrelevent pontification you muster concerning good versus bad sound, the "bad" mix of MONSTERS came closer to fooling my ear, than the "good" mix of OBLIVION. That is all -- do with that as you will.



KMFDMvsEnya said:


> Perhaps I should have phrased 'exciting' as "physiological shock response from over stimulation of the auditory senses which often skews the listeners perception of what constitutes quality dynamic audio," but for the sake of brevity I used exciting instead.


Good enough. Yeah, yeah, like that --"physiological shock response" -- sounds like that could definitely be exciting. Over-stimulation of audio senses, yeah, probably exciting. Skewing perception that you are listening to good audio, yeah, I'd say check again, probably exciting -- if I'm really fooled, fooled completely, oh yeah, every bit as good as when it is "real." 



KMFDMvsEnya said:


> My listening criteria is quality over quantity and if distortion is all too prominent and audible then I am going to turn off that garbage. My time and system requires better.
> 
> Myself I desire a balance of all those aspects in a film but I cannot subject myself to really dumb movies just for eye and ear candy. YMMV.


Sounds like you have some real specific ideas of what suits you in the audio realm -- best advice I might give is look around, test some tracks, I think you might find some that conform to what you are looking for, or maybe not...

As to dumb movies -- here is where I sit: mounting a film production is a dream enterprise -- drawing sometimes hundreds of persons from disparate fields together for a season of laying down record of the best your talents can bring to bear. Intended to entertain -- just aimed to bring people some measure of happiness and enhance our American economy in the process. Stands for all time. Don't know about you, but I dare say putting forth the production which is MONSTERS, probably beats the heck out of any of my efforts on the job for the last year, so I have great admiration for the enterprise. If a particular movie is not too stimulating outside of AV, I have no trouble amusing myself by mentally rewriting it -- imagine myself the better filmmaker. I happen to like the films I rewrite, so...but whatever.


KMFDMvsEnya said:


> My earlier post was not specifically directed towards you but rather in the broader sense that I have found that other posters share similar preferences as you, in that favoring loud mixes over true dynamic mixes. I hate overly compressed mixes and it is annoying to read positive reviews for mixes that I then discover to sound rather unimpressive and lacking in the aspects of quality high fidelity mixes.


I'm beginning to think you should steer clear of MONSTERS -- might not be your cup of tea.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Turned MONSTERS. Off after an hour because I was exhausted from a busy day. But the bass better pick up cause so far it's pretty lame. And the movie and sound are awful.


----------



## gene4ht

Brian Fineberg said:


> Turned MONSTERS. Off after an hour because I was exhausted from a busy day. But the bass better pick up cause so far it's pretty lame. And the movie and sound are awful.


I did the same...and I wasn't exhausted!


----------



## wpbpete

KMFDMvsEnya said:


> Another is listening to the big T-rex reveal in Jurassic Park, the original 2D BR release has a more compressed mix than the original DTS or the new mix on the 3D BR. I did a comparison of the LD-DTS, DVD-DTS, 2D-BR-DTSMA, and the 3D-BR-DTSMA last year and the 3D mix is the best version of the bunch.
> 
> Best regards,
> KvE


With all the Jurassic Park excitement this weekend, I fired up the original DTS version. After watching the tv versions so many times, I forgotten how sweet this mix really is  The T-rex scene is totally immersive, real monster stomp and real monster roar


----------



## Emaych

Brian Fineberg said:


> Turned MONSTERS. Off after an hour because I was exhausted from a busy day. But the bass better pick up cause so far it's pretty lame. And the movie and sound are awful.


So that's a wrap. I'm thinking we can call the gamut fully fleshed out at this point -- testimonials now stand at possibly best of all time, to enjoyable but flawed, to so awful it hurts. All is as it should be, cosmos in perfect alignment after another weekend of movies. 

Particularly delightful weekend for me with that new multichannel -- thought I might sell my other amps, but....might just go ahead and keep them all and rotate to taste of the moment! -- I like certain properties of each, and variety is the spice of life -- bliss to have choices....


----------



## mogrub

Toe said:


> ... Another example is the chicken I am eating right now......I am enjoying it greatly, but I cooked it too long (similar to the audio track on Monsters ) and it is a bit dry/burnt so it could and should have been better.


Phone rang last night when I was cooking on the grill. I made the mistake of answering. Dumb move. We ended up with something sort of like chicken jerky. Tasty, but chewy. 

Made it upstairs in time for Game of Thrones, which has decent bass for a tv show, but the way they keep killing off characters there may be nobody left but the White Walkers next season.


----------



## mnc

How does the new SpongeBob movie rate? Watching it with my daughter and the bass seems very impressive!


----------



## Toe

mogrub said:


> Phone rang last night when I was cooking on the grill. I made the mistake of answering. Dumb move. We ended up with something sort of like chicken jerky. Tasty, but chewy.
> 
> Made it upstairs in time for Game of Thrones, which has decent bass for a tv show, but the way they keep killing off characters there may be nobody left but the White Walkers next season.


Funny as that is pretty much what happened to me, except it was an email.  Got distracted and next thing I know my chicken is part jerky.


----------



## Alan P

Emaych said:


> I've just rarely had success turning up a movie to get to where I want to be. Got plenty of older films on blu that feature 5.1 audio -- even were I to go through elevating all the channels for the loudness I desire, I somehow don't think I'm going to get to something pleasurable, so I usually bail -- just the way it works for me.
> 
> *And I'm right with you on evaluating a movie minus the A/V experience -- would I want to watch without those technical merits accounted for? The answer is for me ALWAYS no* -- I won't be watching it if it does not exhibit awesomeness there -- when it is there, that is a "good" film. I won't say the other is bad, just that it doesn't matter -- I won't be watching on my home theater...


You are severely limiting yourself, IMO. There are some really great movies out there that don't necessarily excel in the "A/V experience".

Some that I've watched recently and really enjoyed (and with a couple, I'm not _too _embarrassed to say...cried my eyes out):

Still Alice
You're Not You
Wild
The Theory of Everything
The Imitation Game

Those are just some in recent memory that didn't necessarily excel in the audio department, but were very enjoyable and engaging none the less....and movies I could watch with just the TV speakers and still be engaged (although, being the HT enthusiast I am, I never would  ).

To me, what separates a "good" movie from a "great" movie is not the technical merits of the A/V but the emotional engagement. If I'm not emotionally invested in the characters, I can not in good conscience rate any movie as "great".


Now, back to your regularly scheduled Movies with Bass!


----------



## Emaych

Alan P said:


> You are severely limiting yourself, IMO. There are some really great movies out there that don't necessarily excel in the "A/V experience".
> 
> Some that I've watched recently and really enjoyed (and with a couple, I'm not _too _embarrassed to say...cried my eyes out):
> 
> Still Alice
> You're Not You
> Wild
> The Theory of Everything
> The Imitation Game
> 
> Those are just some in recent memory that didn't necessarily excel in the audio department, but were very enjoyable and engaging none the less....and movies I could watch with just the TV speakers and still be engaged (although, being the HT enthusiast I am, I never would  ).
> 
> To me, what separates a "good" movie from a "great" movie is not the technical merits of the A/V but the emotional engagement. If I'm not emotional invested in the characters, I can not in good conscience rate any movie as "great".
> 
> 
> Now, back to your regularly scheduled Movies with Bass!


Thank you, good brother, for your thoughtful post. I know what you say is true -- and often enough there really is a somewhat appalling derth of human connection in sci-fi/action oriented fare -- no doubt on that point. Problem is, I just can't justify firing up the big rig if the AV is not going to blow me away -- I lose interest, too much else to watch, expecially with a new amp crying out to be fed. 

I can think of one example lately that was not all crash and bang for audio, but still very pleasant, and quite a nice track within its own domain -- I think it was free through REDBOX or something, so watched it: GONE GIRL. Had some pretty sweet audio though didn't hit you over the head with it. 

Some of my posts are at least a little somewhat facetious to make a point, but for practical purposes, I really don't watch the type of movies you list (and never saw any of those), but be assured, I am vaguely aware that makes me something of a cultural churl.


----------



## gene4ht

Alan P said:


> To me, what separates a "good" movie from a "great" movie is not the technical merits of the A/V but the emotional engagement. If I'm not emotional invested in the characters, I can not in good conscience rate any movie as "great"


Exactly...it's the people that matter. The booms and bangs are great and can add to the experience but only have secondary importance for me.


----------



## wpbpete

mnc said:


> How does the new SpongeBob movie rate? Watching it with my daughter and the bass seems very impressive!


Never seen Spongebob but here's a few with good bass ones that I've enjoyed with the kids

Big Hero 6
Turbo
Planes: Fire & Rescue
Rio & Rio2


----------



## Brian Fineberg

wpbpete said:


> Never seen Spongebob but here's a few with good bass ones that I've enjoyed with the kids
> 
> Big Hero 6
> Turbo
> Planes: Fire & Rescue
> Rio & Rio2


No offense but that list is not good for bass at all

Kids movies with bass:

Finding nemo
Monsters inc
The incredibles
Horton hears a who
Ratatouille 
Toy story 2

And the granddaddy 

How to train your dragon


----------



## beastaudio

Add earth to echo to that list. I haven't seen it but the account of the ship scene at the end looks insane....


----------



## Hopinater

beastaudio said:


> Add earth to echo to that list. I haven't seen it but the account of the ship scene at the end looks insane....


I haven't seen this either but my kids were watching it one day upstairs while I was in the basement and I heard a lot of bass coming throughout the floor.


----------



## wpbpete

Brian Fineberg said:


> No offense but that list is not good for bass at all
> 
> Kids movies with bass:
> 
> Finding nemo
> Monsters inc
> The incredibles
> Horton hears a who
> Ratatouille
> Toy story 2
> 
> And the granddaddy
> 
> How to train your dragon


No offense taken  I like your list better  imo BH6 and Turbo would hold their own... I would also include TMNT2


----------



## Brian Fineberg

wpbpete said:


> No offense taken  I like your list better  imo BH6 and Turbo would hold their own... I would also include TMNT2


Turbo isn't too bad. From databass.com
Turbo (7.1 DTS-HD MA)

Level - 2 Stars (106.9dB composite)
Extension - 3 Star (19Hz)
Dynamics - 5 Stars (30.91dB)
Execution - 3 Stars (by poll)

Overall - 3.25 Stars

Recommendation - Rent (by poll)

Notes: Decent track for bass, although I think I liked the original Cars better; will have to measure that one. This track is appropriately mixed with what I'd call a delicate touch. Nothing's very low or very loud, but it has good dynamics. Touted as being "from the makers of MADAGASCAR and KUNG FU PANDA" by the IMDb synopsis, Turbo is probably the dumbest plot I've ever seen. I wouldn't even rent this unless you have kids who beg for it.

PvA:

Turbo-PvA-HighRes.PNG

Big hero 6 was a disappointment for me


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Admiral roaring currents

Now THIS is a movie with fantastic deep bass and excellent sound! It begs to be cranked up

Bad a$$ movie too


----------



## Toe

Brave is another kids movie with excellent bass and fantastic audio in general! Not to mention excellent 3d if your into that sort of thing.


----------



## Emaych

Brian Fineberg said:


> Admiral roaring currents
> 
> Now THIS is a movie with fantastic deep bass and excellent sound! It begs to be cranked up
> 
> Bad a$$ movie too


Well, alright then, good enough -- if you go back, or perhaps you recall, I think I was the one to first raise both MONSTERS: DC and ADMIRAL ROARING CURRENTS in this thread. So can I consider myself somewhat redeemed after this last viewing of yours? 


Of course I thought they both rocked big time -- sounded completely different for sure, but told you I liked the variety which spices my life...do I need to ask if you ever got back to MONSTERS?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Emaych said:


> Well, alright then, good enough -- if you go back, or perhaps you recall, I think I was the one to first raise both MONSTERS: DC and ADMIRAL ROARING CURRENTS in this thread. So can I consider myself somewhat redeemed after this last viewing of yours?
> 
> 
> Of course I thought they both rocked big time -- sounded completely different for sure, but told you I liked the variety which spices my life...do I need to ask if you ever got back to MONSTERS?


no I haven't. And not sure when or if I will. The sound was so thin from being compressed. It was obnoxious. But I may. We shall see


----------



## Yosemite Dan

Brian Fineberg said:


> No offense but that list is not good for bass at all
> 
> Kids movies with bass:
> 
> Finding nemo
> Monsters inc
> The incredibles
> Horton hears a who
> Ratatouille
> Toy story 2
> 
> And the granddaddy
> 
> How to train your dragon


It seems like the general consensus is that HTTYD is the kiddie king of bass but I consider The Incredibles the best bass mix I've heard for the genre. Sounded just as deep but cleaner and tighter overall.


----------



## Emaych

Brian Fineberg said:


> no I haven't. And not sure when or if I will. The sound was so thin from being compressed. It was obnoxious. But I may. We shall see


Though I find myself somewhat curious as to what others' systems sound like, I suppose it is not too likely I'll find myself in any of those venues any time soon. Even as I think back to all the iterations of changing components and rooms I've assembled pursuing this hobby, I'm quite aware of some wide variance there. Apparent enough we are all hearing different things, highlighted by your use of the term "thin" to characterize the sound of MONSTERS -- not a descriptor I can easily sort into context, but again, subjectivity rules this game...


----------



## Mrkazador

mnc said:


> How does the new SpongeBob movie rate? Watching it with my daughter and the bass seems very impressive!



Surprisingly it had a decent amount of LFE down to 1hz! The content is not very loud but its there.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Emaych said:


> Though I find myself somewhat curious as to what others' systems sound like, I suppose it is not too likely I'll find myself in any of those venues any time soon. Even as I think back to all the iterations of changing components and rooms I've assembled pursuing this hobby, I'm quite aware of some wide variance there. Apparent enough we are all hearing different things, highlighted by your use of the term "thin" to characterize the sound of MONSTERS -- not a descriptor I can easily sort into context, but again, subjectivity rules this game...


When bass was not present it sounded tinny Like listening to a MP3. Just not enjoyable. Sounded like a transistor radio lol


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Yosemite Dan said:


> It seems like the general consensus is that HTTYD is the kiddie king of bass but I consider The Incredibles the best bass mix I've heard for the genre. Sounded just as deep but cleaner and tighter overall.


Lol. Httyd is one of the kings of ANY genre. No way is incredibles better in any way  both subjectively and objectively


----------



## Toe

Yeah, the only animated film that comes to mind that is in a similar league to the amazing HTTYD for LFE would be 9, but it's not a kids movie.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

spot on Toe, thats why I didnt list it haha...litle too scary for the young folk


----------



## Emaych

Brian Fineberg said:


> When bass was not present it sounded tinny Like listening to a MP3. Just not enjoyable. Sounded like a transistor radio lol


Yeah, guess I'd have to say that corresponds pretty well with what the term "thin" brings to mind. 

I did not have that type of experience in my space, but then I have a total of 28 midrange drivers, four and seven inch, 6 ten inch midbass drivers, 8 twelve inch woofers, and 4 eighteens surrounding me, driven by amps known for a hearty midrange. Also have my post-Audyssey tone adjustment boosted for bass by a few notches, and my subs now handling up to 120 Hz. On most material, that is sufficient to give some real meat to the midrange, so I didn't notice what you describe, but I can see where that would be extremely dissatisfying -- I know I've done alot NOT to hear that sort of deficiency, so very important to me as well....


----------



## Hopinater

I just watched Lucy last night. The intro music had some good bass but the movie didn't impress me all that much. In fact the movie itself didn't impress me all that much. It was interesting but I think they could have kept it a little more grounded and made it more interesting. Just my opinion but I was looking forward to seeing it and in the end I found it so strange that I was disappointed.


----------



## Alan P

Brian Fineberg said:


> When bass was not present it sounded tinny Like listening to a MP3. Just not enjoyable. Sounded like a transistor radio lol


I didn't find M: DC "thin" at all. I have to agree with Emaych on this one...I thought it sounded outstanding overall, albeit mixed a tad on the loud side.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Alan P said:


> I didn't find M: DC "thin" at all. I have to agree with Emaych on this one...I thought it sounded outstanding overall, albeit mixed a tad on the loud side.


ok ok...remember I was exhausted when watching it...so maybe ill give it another shot...


----------



## Emaych

Hopinater said:


> I just watched Lucy last night. The intro music had some good bass but the movie didn't impress me all that much. In fact the movie itself didn't impress me all that much. It was interesting but I think they could have kept it a little more grounded and made it more interesting. Just my opinion but I was looking forward to seeing it and in the end I found it so strange that I was disappointed.


I just can't seem to stop watching this one -- saw it again last weekend for the third time. You're right -- give me some more of that intro! -- juicy big gushing round BOUNCE-bass globules and some really well defined intricate sprinklings of some delicate tones -- NICE! Visuals are supreme -- sharp, colorful -- the way I want things in my magical blu universe. But that story...it started to go off the rails right after her "conversion" -- yes, she is now a megamind, but suddenly having the ability to translate a foreign language without any context? -- that is supernatural, not grounded in enhanced ability -- nevertheless, the film has what I need. But just some more bass please.


----------



## Alan P

Emaych said:


> I just can't seem to stop watching this one -- saw it again last weekend for the third time. You're right -- give me some more of that intro! -- juicy big gushing round BOUNCE-bass globules and some really well defined intricate sprinklings of some delicate tones -- NICE! Visuals are supreme -- sharp, colorful -- the way I want things in my magical blu universe. But that story...it started to go off the rails right after her "conversion" -- yes, she is now a megamind, but suddenly having the ability to translate a foreign language without any context? -- that is supernatural, not grounded in enhanced ability -- nevertheless, the film has what I need. But just some more bass please.


Lucy was a blind buy for me...I regretted it though and haven't re-visited it since the initial viewing.

The sound was outstanding, but the movie itself is just soooo bad. I'l probably watch it again someday, once I forget how much I disliked it.


----------



## beastaudio

Emaych said:


> I just can't seem to stop watching this one -- saw it again last weekend for the third time. You're right -- give me some more of that intro! -- juicy big gushing round BOUNCE-bass globules and some really well defined intricate sprinklings of some delicate tones -- NICE! Visuals are supreme -- sharp, colorful -- the way I want things in my magical blu universe. But that story...it started to go off the rails right after her "conversion" -- yes, she is now a megamind, but suddenly having the ability to translate a foreign language without any context? -- that is supernatural, not grounded in enhanced ability -- nevertheless, the film has what I need. But just some more bass please.


Considering the human being can only use a fraction of their brain, I wouldn't put too many things out of reach when it comes to language translation.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

If say 2/3 of Lucy was awesome. Then just got a little too far fetched the last 1/3 which ruined it


----------



## Alan P

beastaudio said:


> Considering the *human being can only use a fraction of their brain*, I wouldn't put too many things out of reach when it comes to language translation.


Myth!

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/do-people-only-use-10-percent-of-their-brains/

http://www.wired.com/2014/07/everyt...ut-the-10-brain-myth-explained-in-60-seconds/


Just a couple of links, there is much more if you search.


----------



## Emaych

beastaudio said:


> Considering the human being can only use a fraction of their brain, I wouldn't put too many things out of reach when it comes to language translation.


Well sure, if you suddenly have super-expanded consciousness and capability, you might be able to make some pretty stunning leaps -- extrapolations that take place with great rapidity and insight, but to presumably go from knowing nothing of how Chinese characters relate to any English words, and then be able to divine perfect meaning, is magical, inexplicable, as was all the rest that followed. There was no context for the boundary-jumping taking place, so concept dissipates quicker than human body cells at twenty thousand feet.

I don't know, probably not substantially different from other extra-natural leaps of faith depicted in the movies, but surprising there was actually a "science" consultant supposedly guiding the way, and the film took a long time for the concepts to gestate in a "grounded"(?) way, according to my recollect of some of the extra features -- go figure. I loved the AV, Scarlett's acting interesting, pacing is very nice -- this weekend it seemed a quick watch (3rd time), so must be doing something intriguing...just a touch more bass please...


----------



## Hopinater

Here's a question and I'll wrap it in spoilers tags:



Spoiler



How and when did she end up with those Chinese dudes who had her chained to the wall. One second she was headed to the airport as a mule carrying the drugs, riding in the car saying "I'm still alive" and the next thing you know she's chained to a wall and getting a beat down where she gets kicked in the stomach releasing the drug into her system. No explanation on how she got there.



I agree that the visuals were pretty good and the first half of the movie was decent but when it went derailed it just kept on going until it past all realms my being able to accept it as plausible (and I give Sci-fi a lot of lee way for fantastic possibilities).


----------



## newc33

Watched chappie last night. Decent movie and great bass throuout. Worth the blind buy


----------



## Brian Fineberg

newc33 said:


> Watched chappie last night. Decent movie and great bass throuout. Worth the blind buy


I thought the bass was very lacking

But the movie was refreshingly different


----------



## Alan P

newc33 said:


> Watched chappie last night. Decent movie and great bass throuout. Worth the blind buy


I didn't care for it _at all_. Thought the acting and writing were sub-par (especially compared to District 9 and Elysium) and the story was quite ridiculous with tons of plot holes. Bass was just "OK" IMO.


----------



## newc33

Alan P said:


> I didn't care for it _at all_. Thought the acting and writing were sub-par (especially compared to District 9 and Elysium) and the story was quite ridiculous with tons of plot holes. Bass was just "OK" IMO.


Ya defiantly nothing special. I guess I liked the bass because it seemed to be frequent throughout. It wasn't crazy powerful but was defiantly constantly present imo. I'd recommend renting before a blind buy even though I'm happy with my decision


----------



## skip61

Emaych said:


> Agreed, pretty decent flick, while a little conventional its execution -- good LF content. Of course if you can tolerate subtitles, I reiterate my recommendation of the excellent THE ADMIRAL ROARING CURRENTS (-- doesn't absolutely require the subtitles as it is also presented in English translation, but you don't want to listen to that version -- more distracting than the subtitles).
> 
> To expand your awareness of what is being accomplished in international cinema, as well as completely engage you in an epic seafaring saga of actual historic significance, the flick is a prolonged bassgasmic revelry -- a must-have in every LF aficionado's drool-over pantheon. Far surpassing MASTER AND COMMANDER for sustained cannon fire at sea, you get fleets of colliding ships, pounding waves, a very robust and resolute score, exquisite historical costuming replete with brightly colored cloisonné body armor, samurai swords, archers...you get the picture, or I should say: get this picture!
> 
> Though you know there is CGI and sometimes the ship movement is depicted in a way that allows you to know they would be more ponderous in actual open-ocean negotiation, for the most part this plays as almost entirely practical. The staging of the close-quarters ship assaults is amazing -- multiple actors must have been meticulously choreographed to all appear fighting vigorously at once. An awesome feat of filmmaking.
> 
> Also, you just want some remarkable pounding bass blasts: THE PURGE ANARCHY doesn't seem to have gotten much attention. Original PURGE no slouch either, where it counts...


People forgot that it won an Oscar for Audio. I also have Master and Commander and the sound is amazing !!


----------



## Emaych

skip61 said:


> People forgot that it won an Oscar for Audio. I also have Master and Commander and the sound is amazing !!


I assume you mean MASTER AND COMMANDER won, not PURGE ANARCHY, or ADMIRAL RC? I used to use M&C for my weekend listening fix -- first salvo where the opposing ship lurks in mist while the Commander searches with spyscope. That was the D-THEATER version. Not so enamored of the blu -- put that part on when I got it, never revisited, guess they castrated the low hanging underpinnings of the sound. I'll put on ADMIRAL now, if I want historical sea battle fare....


----------



## skip61

Emaych said:


> I assume you mean MASTER AND COMMANDER won, not PURGE ANARCHY, or ADMIRAL RC? I used to use M&C for my weekend listening fix -- first salvo where the opposing ship lurks in mist while the Commander searches with spyscope. That was the D-THEATER version. Not so enamored of the blu -- put that part on when I got it, never revisited, guess they castrated the low hanging underpinnings of the sound. I'll put on ADMIRAL now, if I want historical sea battle fare....


Yes I meant that Master and Commander that won an Oscar for sound !


----------



## Emaych

^^^It occurs to me that might be a good candidate for remixing in ATMOS as it had some pretty realistic overhead travel across the deck above, whose spacial fidelity, even in DD 5.1, translated pretty well to the home sound field. (PLUS, sure wish they would restore that truncated bottom end!)


----------



## mo949

Toe said:


> Yeah, the only animated film that comes to mind that is in a similar league to the amazing HTTYD for LFE would be 9, but it's not a kids movie.


Might be a bit older, but I remember Horton Hears a Who constantly trying to bottom out my subs.


----------



## Toe

mo949 said:


> Might be a bit older, but I remember Horton Hears a Who constantly trying to bottom out my subs.


Good call and I remember that being a good bass film. I need to revisit it at some point soon.


----------



## Hopinater

mo949 said:


> Might be a bit older, but I remember Horton Hears a Who constantly trying to bottom out my subs.





Toe said:


> Good call and I remember that being a good bass film. I need to revisit it at some point soon.


Ohhh yeah, that *is* a good call. I totally forgot about that one.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> Ohhh yeah, that *is* a good call. I totally forgot about that one.


Haha

Check the list of kids movies I posted on the last page

Horton is right in there.


----------



## carp

Just watched Dredd for the first time. I'm sure it's been discussed and I missed it, but wow - the sound on this movie is awesome and the bass is very well done. Hard hitting, voilent, great gun shots and explosions, some nice sweeps during the slow motion etc. Some very low stuff that kept repeating when they first get Avon Barksdale in that room to interrogate him. 

I started off watching in 3D and it was impressive and the Epson 3500 is plenty bright. However I noticed that as the movie went on there was less and less of a 3D effect and it looked pretty much 2D so I changed the setting to 2D and watched the rest that way.

The surround sound is very impressive too.


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> Haha
> 
> Check the list of kids movies I posted on the last page
> 
> Horton is right in there.


That's a little embarrassing, I read your list and totally missed Horton. Oops.


----------



## Alan P

carp said:


> Just watched Dredd for the first time. I'm sure it's been discussed and I missed it, but wow - the sound on this movie is awesome and the bass is very well done. Hard hitting, voilent, great gun shots and explosions, some nice sweeps during the slow motion etc. Some very low stuff that kept repeating when they first get Avon Barksdale in that room to interrogate him.
> 
> I started off watching in 3D and it was impressive and the Epson 3500 is plenty bright. However I noticed that as the movie went on there was less and less of a 3D effect and it looked pretty much 2D so I changed the setting to 2D and watched the rest that way.
> 
> The surround sound is very impressive too.


A little OT, but am I the only one who is kind of "over" the 3D thing?

When I first got my 3D tv I was all about it...but now I find it just detracts from the movie. It seems to be more of a distraction than anything, not to mention the hassle of those damn glasses (mine are active).

I haven't watched a movie in 3D in probably a year or more.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Alan P said:


> A little OT, but am I the only one who is kind of "over" the 3D thing?
> 
> When I first got my 3D tv I was all about it...but now I find it just detracts from the movie. It seems to be more of a distraction than anything, not to mention the hassle of those damn glasses (mine are active).
> 
> I haven't watched a movie in 3D in probably a year or more.


Not me. Since going to huge PJ screen LOVE 3d. With my old setup of a 65" TV I could take it or leave it. Not anymore. 3d is incredible at this big and this viewing distance. 

But again to each his own  Ita definitely not for everyone (my wife included) but if both versions are available I make sure to buy it in 3d


----------



## Bassment

Alan P said:


> A little OT, but am I the only one who is kind of "over" the 3D thing?
> 
> When I first got my 3D tv I was all about it...but now I find it just detracts from the movie. It seems to be more of a distraction than anything, not to mention the hassle of those damn glasses (mine are active).
> 
> I haven't watched a movie in 3D in probably a year or more.


A solid 90% of people dislike 3D, and it's always been that way. But theaters spent millions upgrading projectors with the promise of 3D movies and extra ticket prices so studios have to keep making them for the time being at least.


----------



## Alan P

Brian Fineberg said:


> Not me. Since going to huge PJ screen LOVE 3d. With my old setup of a 65" TV I could take it or leave it. Not anymore. 3d is incredible at this big and this viewing distance.
> 
> But again to each his own  Ita definitely not for everyone (my wife included) but if both versions are available I make sure to buy it in 3d


Yeah, I'd probably feel different too if I had a screen that big. 




Bassment said:


> A solid 90% of people dislike 3D, and it's always been that way. But theaters spent millions upgrading projectors with the promise of 3D movies and extra ticket prices so studios have to keep making them for the time being at least.


I just read yesterday here on AVS that there are almost no manufacturers making 3D TVs for 2015. Is it a dying format for HT??

I've been looking to replace my DLP TV, but the options for big (70" and larger) 3D TVs are getting pretty slim. I often wonder how much I would miss it if I bought a new non-3D TV and had to live without it for a few years.


And, no Brian, I am not putting a PJ in my living room.


----------



## Toe

Alan P said:


> A little OT, but am I the only one who is kind of "over" the 3D thing?
> 
> When I first got my 3D tv I was all about it...but now I find it just detracts from the movie. It seems to be more of a distraction than anything, not to mention the hassle of those damn glasses (mine are active).
> 
> I haven't watched a movie in 3D in probably a year or more.


I still love 3d and even added a 2nd projector just for that purpose (my JVC had terrible 3d), but there is no doubt it has been slowly dying for a while now and is on life support. The simple fact that 3d can't easily be rented through Netflix or Redbox is the biggest reason I find myself watching it less and less as I just can't afford to buy every 3d movie I want to see.


----------



## carp

Alan P said:


> A little OT, but am I the only one who is kind of "over" the 3D thing?
> 
> When I first got my 3D tv I was all about it...but now I find it just detracts from the movie. It seems to be more of a distraction than anything, not to mention the hassle of those damn glasses (mine are active).
> 
> I haven't watched a movie in 3D in probably a year or more.


For me it depends on the movie. When 3D is done right it's awesome. The best example is the Jim Carray narrated Under The Sea. I've shown parts of that off to many people and it's impressive to all. Some of the scenes the fish (especially that cod) are really right in front of you, they look literally a foot from your face and you swear you could reach out and touch them. 

If 3D were all like this ^ it would take off and everyone would want it. Unfortunately many movies aren't so impressive or they start out looking cool (like Dredd) and lose it part of the way through.


----------



## mo949

We still enjoy 3D at my house, but we only watch it occasionally. I've still got about 40 titles in the plastic to catch up on, but I don't think I'll catch up very soon given how many new titles seem to keep coming out and how seldom we do a 'true' movie night.


----------



## Bassment

Alan P said:


> Yeah, I'd probably feel different too if I had a screen that big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just read yesterday here on AVS that there are almost no manufacturers making 3D TVs for 2015. Is it a dying format for HT??
> 
> I've been looking to replace my DLP TV, but the options for big (70" and larger) 3D TVs are getting pretty slim. I often wonder how much I would miss it if I bought a new non-3D TV and had to live without it for a few years.
> 
> 
> And, no Brian, I am not putting a PJ in my living room.


Yeah it looks like 3D will be gone pretty soon for home theater. There isn't 3D on the new Ultra HD Blu-ray either so I assume most movies that are 3D in the theater will be released non-3D for home theater.


----------



## raistline

Bassment said:


> Yeah it looks like 3D will be gone pretty soon for home theater. There isn't 3D on the new Ultra HD Blu-ray either so I assume most movies that are 3D in the theater will be released non-3D for home theater.


I speculate that the main reason there is not 3D on UHD BD discs right now is only because of disk space and bandwidth issues. Right now the tech restrictions are multi-faceted and much more complex than it was to introduce HD 3D.

Some examples:
The average UHD film will take up almost the entire 50GB/2 layer discs. Most BD players use the same laser tech to read the two layers, even UHD players. It is much more expensive to put in a laser that can read 4 layers. 
Laser tech to read 4 layers on a BD needs to come down so that it can read the the UHD 3D discs that will exceed 50GB in size
Then you have bandwidth requirements. HDMI 1.4 barely has enough bandwidth to output 30fps UHD. 3D requires a minimum of 48FPS.
And finally after HDMI 2.0 is out and cheap enough, it will have to be on the TV, Receiver and BD Player. (some UHD players do not support HDMI 2.0).

So all we need is new BD lasers to be cheap enough, HDMI 2.0 to proliferate, UHD to be cheap enough, and then finally they will start to produce UHD 3D discs.


----------



## NorthSky

Ah, a new 3D thread.


----------



## raistline

NorthSky said:


> Ah, a new 3D thread.


Nope a new UHD 3D thread. Get it right, jeeze


----------



## NorthSky

raistline said:


> Nope a new UHD 3D thread. Get it right, jeeze


3D is not supported by the newer UHD (4K) Blu-ray format.


----------



## eNoize

*The Lazarus Effect*










Not a particularly good movie or as scary as the filmmakers would like to imagine, but the bass was surprisingly deep and fun, reaching pretty low for a few creepy moments.


----------



## AJ72

KMFDMvsEnya said:


> Is there a list of quality dynamic soundtracks that have clean deep bass and not the excessively hyper-compressed walls of distorted sound mixes?
> 
> It seems that many LOud-FIdelity 'dynamic mixes' receive far too much undue praise.
> 
> Thanks,
> KvE


I think the movie rating system WILL be to your liking over at Data-bass.com


----------



## AJ72

Managed to finally watch "The Haunting" after hiring the wrong movie and thinking that was it (Haunting in Connecticut). Talk about chalk and cheese! The Haunting was awesome on DVD and reminded me a bit of the Raganarok mix. An oldie but a goodie for sure.

I watched the Dolby Digital version but notice the listing on the first page mention DTS? Any difference?


----------



## bori

AJ72 said:


> Managed to finally watch "The Haunting" after hiring the wrong movie and thinking that was it (Haunting in Connecticut). Talk about chalk and cheese! The Haunting was awesome on DVD and reminded me a bit of the Raganarok mix. An oldie but a goodie for sure.
> 
> I watched the Dolby Digital version but notice the listing on the first page mention DTS? Any difference?


Yes if you can get a hold of the DTS version. The bass is so much stronger.


----------



## wpbpete

'Survivor' 
Similar to others from the UK, it's mixed a little hot and has some surprisingly decent bass.


----------



## AJ72

bori said:


> Yes if you can get a hold of the DTS version. The bass is so much stronger.


Sounded pretty damn good DD version. Will try for the DTS. Heck I might just buy it!


----------



## NorthSky

eNoize said:


> *The Lazarus Effect*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a particularly good movie or as scary as the filmmakers would like to imagine, but the bass was surprisingly deep and fun, reaching pretty low for a few creepy moments.


It's nice to see you here *eNoize* ... always loved reading your posts and reviews over @ HDD.

...Josh too. ...Very articulated outspoken person.  ...He should post more, I truly think. ...And tell us more about the bass from the Blu-ray movies he watched. ...In addition to everything else. ...Lovely man, I learned from him.


----------



## NorthSky

*'The Haunting' | DVD | DD & dts versions*



AJ72 said:


> Sounded pretty damn good DD version. Will try for the DTS. Heck I might just buy it!


They both sound great in the bass; DD and dts versions, but the dts version simply has that more "tactile" touch, with a more punchy impact. 
...Where it counts the most; in the bass. ...It's not night and day; it's blacker, darker, in the middle of the night, in the dark black dts night.

Cool flick...effective.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Bassment said:


> A solid 90% of people dislike 3D, and it's always been that way. But theaters spent millions upgrading projectors with the promise of 3D movies and extra ticket prices so studios have to keep making them for the time being at least.


 I have a 3D TV and all the stuff to do it but I just never got into it. Most of the reason is the BluRays are like $10 more sometimes and I did not feel like paying the premium. I think it is very cool, but I just don't care about it.


----------



## NorthSky

3D Blu-ray movies are like vinyl LPs; more dimensional, more "you're there". ...A more analogue/organic/natural experience? ...Most likely. [email protected] least for me it is. 
As for the bass; no difference between 2D and 3D Blu-ray...just an apparent feeling of a cooler 3D bass. ...All perceptive interpretation. ...Science of the mind, nothing philosophical about it.


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> "Run all Night"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's some good bass moments...



really enjoyed audio on this - great sounding gunfire and a few low sweeps as well.
decent action rental


----------



## Toe

Run All Night added to que. Thanks Fat/GP.


----------



## audiofan1

GPBURNS said:


> really enjoyed audio on this - great sounding gunfire and a few low sweeps as well.
> decent action rental





Toe said:


> Run All Night added to que. Thanks Fat/GP.


I put it in the que last week! even more excited now


----------



## ambesolman

Reefdvr27 said:


> I have a 3D TV and all the stuff to do it but I just never got into it. Most of the reason is the BluRays are like $10 more sometimes and I did not feel like paying the premium. I think it is very cool, but I just don't care about it.



Yeah, that ridiculous premium is probably one of the big reasons it didn't do better. It's definitely one of the reasons I don't own more 3d titles.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## tvuong

The Gunman: love the gunshots. Enjoyed the movie also.


----------



## audiofan1

Really Really! loved *Monsters DC *soundtrack and bass and Oh yeah this baby is mixed hot! and an average level of -20 or max -16db was loud enough to drive home a room shuttering experience.
for you DSU user's this is a must for the upmix


----------



## eNoize

NorthSky said:


> It's nice to see you here *eNoize* ... always loved reading your posts and reviews over @ HDD.
> 
> ...Josh too. ...Very articulated outspoken person.  ...He should post more, I truly think. ...And tell us more about the bass from the Blu-ray movies he watched. ...In addition to everything else. ...Lovely man, I learned from him.


Thanks, NorthSky! 

I've been actively reading in the audio sections of AVS, and Josh is also quite active though spends more time in the video and calibration sections.


----------



## JT78681

Picked up John Wick after all the positive feedback I read. Watched it last night and I thoroughly enjoyed it. Specifically, the club scene. I typically never go past -10 on the MV, but as soon as that scene ended I found myself wanting to watch it again at reference level. My subs were belting out some serious bass when he first walks into the locker room of the club and starts kicking a**. I was feeling each gun shot and my guests were grinning from ear to ear. Hell of a bargain for $12.99 at BB.


----------



## NorthSky

GPBURNS said:


> really enjoyed audio on this - great sounding gunfire and a few low sweeps as well.
> decent action rental


♦ Me too; *'Run all Night'* "resonated" real good in my system; gunshots and car chase and all. ...Bass impacting, and cool flick to boot.



tvuong said:


> *The Gunman*: love the gunshots. Enjoyed the movie also.


♦ The Blu-ray will be released on June 30th. ...With Dolby Atmos...should be a blast. 



audiofan1 said:


> Really Really! loved *Monsters DC *soundtrack and bass and Oh yeah this baby is mixed hot! and an average level of -20 or max -16db was loud enough to drive home a room shuttering experience.
> for you DSU user's this is a must for the upmix


♦ Did you mean *'Monsters, Inc.'* ? ... _Boo,_ the little girl in the living room...

* Also; *'Finding Nemo'* ... _Darla,_ the little girl knocking on the fish tank of her dad's dentist office.



eNoize said:


> Thanks, NorthSky!
> 
> I've been actively reading in the audio sections of AVS, and Josh is also quite active though spends more time in the video and calibration sections.


♦ Hi *Enois*, ...are you into Dolby Atmos and soon DTS:X? 

* Josh I like him a lot; he ain't afraid to express his opinion. ...He should post much more often. 

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## eNoize

NorthSky said:


> ♦ Hi *eNoise*, ...are you into Dolby Atmos and soon DTS:X?
> 
> * Josh I like him a lot; he ain't afraid to express his opinion. ...He should post much more often.
> 
> Cheers,
> Bob


Yeah, my humble theater is Dolby Atmos, in the 7.1.4 configuration via Denon X5200W. I would love to hear and compare DTS:X, but if Denon doesn't provide a firmware upgrade like they did for Auro 3D, forcing me into buying a new AVR, I'm afraid I might have to abandon that possibility. 

And yes, Josh is a great guy and very frank. I've greatly enjoyed working with him for the last few years.


----------



## NorthSky

The Denon X5200W AV receiver is not part of the DTS:X firmware update deal, unfortunately...you'd need to purchase another AV receiver, and Josh too. 

* I would never work with Josh; he's too good...I wouldn't be able to keep up to his level. ...It's more fun to read his posts and articles and reviews and learn from the man.


----------



## duc135

NorthSky said:


> ♦ Did you mean *'Monsters, Inc.'* ? ... _Boo,_ the little girl in the living room...


No, I think he means Monsters: Dark Continent recently mentioned on this thread.


----------



## NorthSky

duc135 said:


> No, I think he means Monsters: Dark Continent recently mentioned on this thread.


Oh, that's what DC stands for. I guess it's only known to a cult of followers...never heard of it myself. ...Any good? ...The Blu-ray.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Monsters: Dark Continent is the greatest most colossal and ear exploding mix ever committed to disc. DVD disc that is, sorry NS, this phenomenal bass behemoth is only available in lowly 448kbs DD.


----------



## GPBURNS

eNoize said:


> *The Lazarus Effect*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a particularly good movie or as scary as the filmmakers would like to imagine, but the bass was surprisingly deep and fun, reaching pretty low for a few creepy moments.


Thanks for posting up graph . Watched this tonight - Yes on the deep low stuff with volume! -some HUGH
LFE scenes in last 1/2 hour.


----------



## NorthSky

KMFDMvsEnya said:


> Monsters: Dark Continent is the greatest most colossal and ear exploding mix ever committed to disc. DVD disc that is, sorry NS, this phenomenal bass behemoth is only available in lowly 448kbs DD.


Better Bass than in *'Interstellar'* ? [email protected] least it ain't compressed. ...Didn't feel like it last time I went through it. ...Very openly dynamic, and couch screeching. ...Doors were opening by themselves as if ghosts had entered the room, and walls were melting as if heavy turbulence from outer space was taking place/residence next to my seat. ...Had to purchase new chrome steel plated chains for the dog house outside, so it wouldn't take off by lifting itself in mid air...the dog was freekin' out...big time...had to give him a brand new bone to tranquilize him.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Oh yes, ever so astronomically superior to Interstellar, by light-years and parsecs. Shame that you have to miss out, it being only on DVD in DD.


Spoiler


----------



## Toe

KMFDMvsEnya said:


> Monsters: Dark Continent is the greatest most colossal and ear exploding mix ever committed to disc. DVD disc that is, sorry NS, this phenomenal bass behemoth is only available in lowly 448kbs DD.


 My Netflix rental was a blu ray with lossless audio. It's quite possibly the loudest mix ever, but definitely not among the best IMO. It's clearly compressed to my ears.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Toe said:


> My Netflix rental was a blu ray with lossless audio. It's quite possibly the loudest mix ever, but definitely not among the best IMO. It's clearly compressed to my ears.


Have not heard it nor care to because it evidently is indeed a nuked mix. I am just pulling NS chain.

On a bass note I love the mix found on Kung-Fu Panda, fantastic dynamics and awesome clean deep bass. Whereas another CG animated film, HTTYD is a great film but unfortunately is overcooked and has too much distortion.

Best regards,
KvE


----------



## NorthSky




----------



## tvuong

eNoize said:


> *The Lazarus Effect*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a particularly good movie or as scary as the filmmakers would like to imagine, but the bass was surprisingly deep and fun, reaching pretty low for a few creepy moments.


Just started this movie and I already know I am in for a bass treat even though I usually don't watch these types of movie alone.


----------



## Toe

KMFDMvsEnya said:


> Have not heard it nor care to because it evidently is indeed a nuked mix. I am just pulling NS chain.
> 
> On a bass note I love the mix found on Kung-Fu Panda, fantastic dynamics and awesome clean deep bass. Whereas another CG animated film, HTTYD is a great film but unfortunately is overcooked and has too much distortion.
> 
> Best regards,
> KvE


I certainly agree with you on KFP, but not HTTYD which is one of the best bass/audio tracks on blu. 5 star extension/dynamics (on data-bass) and I have never noticed distortion on that track or seen any of the objective data suggest it is compressed/clipped. I would love to see some objective info to back up your claims if you have it though which would really surprise me since that track is pure reference to my ears.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> My Netflix rental was a blu ray with lossless audio. It's quite possibly the loudest mix ever, but definitely not among the best IMO. It's clearly compressed to my ears.


Yeah! this one has the high beams on for sure and I would put it at the opposite end of the finest examples of bass movies with dynamic range! insert here > _______ (if your answer is *Oblivion * good choice) but I enjoyed the room pounding nonetheless and did like the bass variation


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Yeah! this one has the high beams on for sure and I would put it at the opposite end of the finest examples of bass movies with dynamic range! insert here > _______ (if your answer is *Oblivion * good choice) but I enjoyed the room pounding nonetheless and did like the bass variation


I definitely enjoyed the bass as well!


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> I definitely enjoyed the bass as well!


Hey Toe word on the streets says you got quite the new addition coming your way


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Hey Toe word on the streets says you got quite the new addition coming your way


Man, I was only planning on upgrading my 13 year old JBL speakers (to PSA 210s) and then that damn 3600 PSA sub hit at the preorder price and I was like "hey, might as well upgrade the 11 year old 12/2 Ultra while your at it!"   AVS is dangerous for the wallet!  I keep telling myself I am due for an upgrade though since the last audio upgrade I did was 6 years ago which is an eternity in this hobby! I haven't done any upgrades at all in 2.5 years, but those were all video related (2nd projector for 3d, video calibration meter/software and Lumagen mini VP). I deserve it, right? 

Did watch American Sniper Fri night and thought bass was used well enough. Overall audio was fantastic.

We also went and saw the new Jurassic Park yesterday which was entertaining, but damn the theater we watched in literally had zero low end! I am looking forward to watching again when it hits blu for the bass experience which I hope is done well!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

KMFDMvsEnya said:


> Have not heard it nor care to because it evidently is indeed a nuked mix. I am just pulling NS chain.
> 
> On a bass note I love the mix found on Kung-Fu Panda, fantastic dynamics and awesome clean deep bass. Whereas another CG animated film, HTTYD is a great film but unfortunately is overcooked and has too much distortion.
> 
> Best regards,
> KvE


Httyd is one of cleanest lowest and deepest films out there. There is no distortion maybe it's your gear struggling?

But sorry your way off on your assessment of httyd


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

When I can unbury my copy of HTTYD I'll give it another listen, the bass maybe clean but the main channels as I recall has some serious limiting and distortion; perhaps it is the EQ for the louder portions. That is what I am recalling more than anything else but if I can rip the audio and screencap the wave forms I will post them here.

In regards to my system I am reasonably certain that it is up to the task for my playback levels and room size. Definitely would like to have a two sub system but that wont be happening for a while, although I do have plans to build a subwoofer enclosure that I consider equal parts cool and humorous but I need to research further to understand whether I can install six woofers on each side of the cube.

Best regards,
KvE


Spoiler



Onkyo 805 - Audyssey XT engaged.
LR: Klipsch RF-83
C: RC-64
SLR: RF-82
Sub: Rythmik DIY 1505 Sealed 370W amp.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

From database. Again one of the cleanest recorded tracks of all time no distortion to be found. How big is your room? And what levels you listening?!
http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....thread-films-games-music-etc/page-13#entry387


----------



## Emaych

KMFDMvsEnya said:


> Monsters: Dark Continent is the greatest most colossal and ear exploding mix ever committed to disc. DVD disc that is, sorry NS, this phenomenal bass behemoth is only available in lowly 448kbs DD.


Ah! How clever. So you reveal the charade is yet another apparent attempt to demean and deride what others have found to their liking. And that in furtherance of a self-appointed mission to promote certain recording techniques, applications, and/or executions as somehow morally superior to others, and/or a clear example of "quality" versus the bamboozlement of the philistines. 

And you have not even heard MONSTERS: DC for yourself. Plus one you have heard, which is fairly universally extolled, does not meet your conditions either. Might I gently suggest, now that your reference standard for playback has been revealed, that you simply recognize that what you are hearing is not what we are hearing. 

ESPECIALLY given those tools to test a hypothesis, how it is you expect to prevail your audio ideology on the rest of us, is baffling in the extreme, I must say. Why not instead just allow that we all hear differently, do not share the same tastes even were we hearing the exact same thing, and leave those whose preferences might deviate from yours, in the contentment of their satiation, free from oppressive rhetoric and ridicule?

One reason I put forth selections here is precisely that they are not being talked about. They have not gotten notice or acclaim. Anything that has received major attention likely will not benefit appreciably from my adding comment, so I generally don't. So what I mention as a general rule are selections unheralded -- total unknown if they might float another's boat or not -- just sharing my impressions. Please feel free to take or leave the following:

This morning listening to my new amp, I dragged out a music bluray and was blown away by some of the low end on it: RETURN TO FOREVER RETURNS had some pretty deep moments. There are segments when Stanley Clarke is banging on his bass very aggressively that thump hard. And one section where Chick Corea has some section of his keyboard programmed to unleash these magnificent gushing lows -- impressive!


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Man, I was only planning on upgrading my 13 year old JBL speakers (to PSA 210s) and then that damn 3600 PSA sub hit at the preorder price and I was like "hey, might as well upgrade the 11 year old 12/2 Ultra while your at it!"   AVS is dangerous for the wallet!  I keep telling myself I am due for an upgrade though since the last audio upgrade I did was 6 years ago which is an eternity in this hobby! I haven't done any upgrades at all in 2.5 years, but those were all video related (2nd projector for 3d, video calibration meter/software and Lumagen mini VP). I deserve it, right?
> 
> Did watch American Sniper Fri night and thought bass was used well enough. Overall audio was fantastic.
> 
> We also went and saw the new Jurassic Park yesterday which was entertaining, but damn the theater we watched in literally had zero low end! I am looking forward to watching again when it hits blu for the bass experience which I hope is done well!


I hear ya! upgrades are beginning to suck as I hate down time and the plans can change on the fly! All it takes is one thought " Well ! while I'm at it I may as well !" I just finished switching out my pre/pro and Bluray player the value tanked and upgrading actually saved some coin in the long run due to that and that blasted single though! I went ahead and braved wiring the ceiling (that was some work and problem solving like no other) As things stand the check list is going well, bass done ( well maybe I'll get back to that one later)formats done! Only thing left is that front projector to match the killer sound I have going on now but finding it hard to part with my 73" Dlp but when HDR is finally in full swing its days will be numbered!


----------



## Emaych

audiofan1 said:


> Really Really! loved *Monsters DC *soundtrack and bass and Oh yeah this baby is mixed hot! and an average level of -20 or max -16db was loud enough to drive home a room shuttering experience.
> for you DSU user's this is a must for the upmix


As always, great to hear the impressions of those who care to listen. I thought it was great as well, and accept that when I hear that track characterized as "thin" -- well, some people aren't hearing what I heard, that is certain. I think everyone did agree though that it is LOUD! -- no doubt about that either!


----------



## audiofan1

Emaych said:


> As always, great to hear the impressions of those who care to listen. I thought it was great as well, and accept that when I hear that track characterized as "thin" -- well, some people aren't hearing what I heard, that is certain. I think everyone did agree though that it is LOUD! -- no doubt about that either!


Its always a good time at the movies when a bass transient comes out of nowhere and make you run for cover Some scenes hit extremely hard! and had some good *ELF*, as I mentioned in another post, it had some great bass variation as well


----------



## Emaych

audiofan1 said:


> Its always a good time at the movies when a bass transient comes out of nowhere and make you run for cover Some scenes hit extremely hard! and had some good *ELF*, as I mentioned in another post, it had some great bass variation as well


Well, there you have it -- I do like variety! -- all kinds of things might strike my fancy.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Emaych said:


> Ah! How clever. So you reveal the charade is yet another apparent attempt to demean and deride what others have found to their liking. And that in furtherance of a self-appointed mission to promote certain recording techniques, applications, and/or executions as somehow morally superior to others, and/or a clear example of "quality" versus the bamboozlement of the philistines.





Spoiler



Someone has an undue victim complex.





Spoiler



You do know that NS is rather particular about his audio delivery, nothing less than DTS-MA or DTHD, he chooses not to subject himself to the 'vastly inferior' sonic qualities of standard Dolby Digital found on lowly DVDs.



> And you have not even heard MONSTERS: DC for yourself. Plus one you have heard, which is fairly universally extolled, does not meet your conditions either. Might I gently suggest, now that your reference standard for playback has been revealed, that you simply recognize that what you are hearing is not what we are hearing.


I'll get to the universally extolled film in a moment but it will deflate your diatribe.
My playback level varies on the quality of the mix, besides I still have pretty decent and sensitive hearing, the better it is the more likely I will be turning it up. I have no aversion to increasing the volume when the dynamics and clean output require it.



> ESPECIALLY given those tools to test a hypothesis, how it is you expect to prevail your audio ideology on the rest of us, is baffling in the extreme, I must say. Why not instead just allow that we all hear differently, do not share the same tastes even were we hearing the exact same thing, and leave those whose preferences might deviate from yours, in the contentment of their satiation, free from oppressive rhetoric and ridicule?


It is not a baseless subjective ideology I ascribe to, as I have described in a prior post. 
You admitted plainly that your qualifications for an enjoyable mix are essentially loudness in output and bass, nothing more, as well deeming anything not as hot and loud cannot be considered as good or worth your time. Paraphrasing here, "If I have to turn up the volume knob a lot for a soundtrack I have never been impressed." 
-Aside note, one is rather required to turn up the volume with HTTYD and a bit more so with KFP.

Whereas mine are more discerning and align with sound audio engineering principles that ensure high fidelity results. The user can crush the dynamics to their preference but one cannot restore dynamic range for playback from a nuked mix.

One cannot have true and impressive impactful loud transients when the all the elements being heard are competing at nearly the same levels.



> One reason I put forth selections here is precisely that they are not being talked about. They have not gotten notice or acclaim. Anything that has received major attention likely will not benefit appreciably from my adding comment, so I generally don't. So what I mention as a general rule are selections unheralded -- total unknown if they might float another's boat or not -- just sharing my impressions. Please feel free to take or leave the following:


My first post in quite sometime in this thread in regards to my frustrations to what I perceive as excessive praise for nuked mixes was not targeted specifically at you but in general and it was a sincere inquiry in assistance to find some quality dynamic mixes that are not equated with hot mixes.



KMFDMvsEnya said:


> Is there a list of quality dynamic soundtracks that have clean deep bass and not the excessively hyper-compressed walls of distorted sound mixes?
> 
> It seems that many LOud-FIdelity 'dynamic mixes' receive far too much undue praise.
> 
> Thanks,
> KvE






I have unearthed my copy of HTTYD and I am pleased to admit that I was in error and recalled incorrectly my impressions of the mix and having listened to several quiet and bombastic scenes that demonstrates all the attributes of a high fidelity mix. Real clean dynamics in respects to transients -differences in loudness with truly quiet sound effects in contrast with awesome crescendos, no distortion, and clean deep prodigious bass.

Perhaps I was thinking of HTTYD 2 or another CG animated film for some reason. Mistakes happen I was wrong with HTTYD.

In summation my 'ideology' of quality high fidelity mixing remains intact but clearly my memory is proving to be a bit more faulty. 

*Shakes fist futively in the air at the joys of being human and aging.

Anyhow the most recent title and mix I have enjoyed was Chappie. Overall dynamic, no distortion that I can recall, and some clean deep bass. Perhaps not the output behemoth some may prefer but I find it plentiful enough.

Best regards,
KvE


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> I hear ya! upgrades are beginning to suck as I hate down time and the plans can change on the fly! All it takes is one thought " Well ! while I'm at it I may as well !" I just finished switching out my pre/pro and Bluray player the value tanked and upgrading actually saved some coin in the long run due to that and that blasted single though! I went ahead and braved wiring the ceiling (that was some work and problem solving like no other) As things stand the check list is going well, bass done ( well maybe I'll get back to that one later)formats done! Only thing left is that front projector to match the killer sound I have going on now but finding it hard to part with my 73" Dlp but when HDR is finally in full swing its days will be numbered!




Definitely go the projector route when you can!  A nice 120" screen or so will blow you away.


----------



## Emaych

KMFDMvsEnya said:


> Someone has an undue victim complex.


Sorry, not at all charmed by that technique. You clearly mean to cast others as small, suffering woeful condition, etc., blather....I merely asked if you might refrain from diminishing the impressions of others, but that is your forte lead, again.



KMFDMvsEnya said:


> It is not a baseless subjective ideology I ascribe to, as I have described in a prior post.


By implication, the ideology of some others is baseless, would that be correct? So to clarify for you, as you seem to want to have a debate with your internal advocate for the contrary, and not anyone posting here: MY audio ideology is based upon the listening -- must confess I care very little, except as a curious aside, and much after the fact, and barely relevant in any meaningful way, for test equipment readouts.



KMFDMvsEnya said:


> You admitted plainly that your qualifications for an enjoyable mix are essentially loudness in output and bass, nothing more, as well deeming anything not as hot and loud cannot be considered as good or worth your time. Paraphrasing here, "If I have to turn up the volume knob a lot for a soundtrack I have never been impressed."


I'll just let that rest as a perfectly shameless exemplar of you putting words in my mouth -- why this sham of attributing invented positions to me? -- if you have a position, why not just dispense with the ersatz debate format, the belittling of others, state your case and move on? 



KMFDMvsEnya said:


> Whereas mine are more discerning and align with sound audio engineering principles that ensure high fidelity results.


Laughably overbearing. With your choice of equipment, you have exercised a highly subjective preference, just as with anyone else. Even when you supposedly represent what I've said, the presence of an overriding distorting prism of the subjective is carved in high relief. Try this: another home theater enthusiast might easily say that those particular equipment choices of yours preclude very high fidelity results in your playback chain...but whatever, my good man -- if you like what you hear, more power to ya -- trouble is, you seem to dislike alot of what you're hearing, whereas I love my system -- absolutely love it.



KMFDMvsEnya said:


> One cannot have true and impressive impactful loud transients when the all the elements being heard are competing at nearly the same levels.
> Best regards,
> KvE


Again, what is "true" for you, won't be for others. As to MONSTERS DC, apparently you don't even have a reference of truth there (not having seen it), but don't shy away from using that as springboard for a whole lot of thick derisive opinion propagation. MONSTERS DC goes from quiet to loud, and is presented at probably the highest level I've seen (heard) in my experience. Might even fry most stuff at reference levels, including my stuff. Hint: I turned it down, to happy results, YMMV.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Emaych, I am afraid you are taking things far too personally.


Spoiler



The following quotes are what informed my paraphrasing and they do lend credence to my interpretation.



Emaych said:


> I also have to say that I find this most curious: "One of the absolute loudest tracks I have ever listened to in my HT I would have to say which is usually not a good sign of the audio quality in general." I seem to have pretty good success with tracks which up the ante some -- I can adjust downward with fair contentment and little sacrifice, *but turning up when the track is low, is really unappealing to me -- rarely pays off, and induces unfortunate collateral aspects.* And as to wanting to know how the sound measures out -- just plain weird to me. My ears tell me if I'm hearing the "quality" (or qualities) I'm listening for, but just another difference between us, I suppose.


I am rather curious in how a relatively low level track, in regards to your preferences, rarely pays off and induces unfortunate collateral aspects. Especially that latter statement. Clarification would be illuminating.

What you constitute as quality, from various comments, is that louder is better or more enjoyable for you. Now as I have said before if that is what you enjoy then that is what you enjoy but you need to distinguish between my evaluations of what constitutes as poor audio quality and you personally, along with your preferences. I have not attacked you only expressed my displeasure with inferior mixing choices.

It is like debating the merits of quality between a fine choice of Kobe steak prepared by a renowned chef versus a XXL Big Man frozen steak dinner. Both are edible and enjoyable for their respective tastes but if the evaluating parties are being honest that Kobe steak is going to be declared the superior steak. 



Toe said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Track definitely seems compressed and even though I enjoyed it for the most part, I would not call it quality audio.
> 
> Yep and doesn't prove anything for numerous reasons. Not to mention Monsters is mastered at a considerably LOUDER level vs Oblivion and louder is commonly perceived as better. Oblivion is the type of mix that keeps begging you to turn it up it sounds so good and clean while Monsters just has that compressed type quality to my ears and is just not in the same league as far as general audio quality goes.
> 
> You make absolutely ZERO sense here. It's very simple to turn the volume knob a few clicks up on a well mixed and non compressed track to get to your desired volume level, but you cant get back missing info on a highly compressed track and tweak out the harsh quality this type of mastering brings.
> 
> Also, I agree that movies can be good for many reasons, I just did not find Monsters good enough past a fun Fri night rent, but that is just me. Glad you enjoyed it more than me. When talking about just the film itself (acting, plot, etc....like you were talking about in the post I responded too) and putting aside the technical merits, I always ask myself if I would still enjoy it without the HT factor and Monsters for me was a clear NO. I do agree though that once the technical merits are accounted for that this can be a reason for a movie to be good, I just did not find enough of that in Monsters to overshadow the weak points past a fun one time Fri night rent, but again, glad you enjoyed the experience more.





Emaych said:


> I've just rarely had success turning up a movie to get to where I want to be. Got plenty of older films on blu that feature 5.1 audio -- even were I to go through elevating all the channels for the loudness I desire, I somehow don't think I'm going to get to something pleasurable, so I usually bail -- just the way it works for me.
> 
> And I'm right with you on evaluating a movie minus the A/V experience -- would I want to watch without those technical merits accounted for? The answer is for me ALWAYS no -- I won't be watching it if it does not exhibit awesomeness there -- when it is there, that is a "good" film. I won't say the other is bad, just that it doesn't matter -- I won't be watching on my home theater...


How I understood your comments here is that if the film narrative is considered good but the track does not meet your criteria of awesome and loud then you will forgo watching the film. On the other hand if the narrative would be considered by many as poor but the audio and video meet your criteria then it is enjoyable for you and deemed worthy of your time.

Again if that is your approach to deciding what is worth your time then enjoy. No one, least of all me, is going to stop you. Just do not be surprised that periodically some may question that approach because you may deprive yourself of some phenomenal cinema experiences.

Subjectively you prefer objectively louder mixes that inherently must sacrifice fidelity in order to achieve that greater degree of output. A cooked mix can have ‘quiet’ passages but when things go boom and the overall levels are already near full scale the only form the audio can take is a brick wall which is distortion; or if not near full scale but desiring a perceived louder mix can be due to aggressive peak limiting.



In summation you prefer your tracks loud and I do not but the crux of the issue seems to be that you are interpreting my commentary on audio quality as judgements of you. It is not.

Now I am going to extend an olive branch of two music titles you may consider worthwhile to indulge and should meet with your criteria.

Nine Inch Nails – Beside You In Time
LCD Sound – Shut Up and Play the Hits

Personally I find the NIN has better dynamics but both are cool concerts and each have some great bass.
Best regards,
KvE


----------



## Emaych

^^^To address some of the above: I had recent good experience with the somewhat dated movie KNOWING with Nick Cage. Maybe that factored into taking advantage of a sale price on SEASON OF THE WITCH. Tried watching it this weekend. Usually listen around 59.5 on my Marantz. It was not sufficiently stimulating at standard volume, so, not very hopefully, I boosted that to 67.5. I could have gone higher, but what would be the point? The track was flat, lifeless -- did not contain the elements of openness, dynamics, juice, special secret sauce -- call it what you will -- was not going to enliven the proceedings. And that is a very consistent finding. In one case I recall, it did work -- was not so enamored of CAPTAIN AMERICA, first one, when I got the disc. Watched it again when the second came out, but jammed the volume -- oh, that worked. Rare, but quite possibly just the way it has worked out for me -- certainly don't propose it as rule.



To memory, with tracks presenting as noticeably muted and underperforming, it usually avails me nothing to turn up. So I'm left to choose to stick it out, or even go back to one I've seen many times before, but which provided sonic joy. This weekend I took SOTW off, watched the later TOTAL RECALL. I watch movies as some listen to music -- I watch (listen) in the abstract -- it is virtually immaterial what the plot is, whether the dialog is ludicrous -- any other factor -- the medium is the message. Not that I can't pay attention to those things, sometimes I don't, sometimes do -- it is not why I'm watching. 



Also my equipment was expensive. To have it turned up beyond safe parameters is not appealing to me, and indeed an audio anomaly erupted once in a transition to DTS format which knocked out both tweeters in a pair of 450 lb speakers -- it was no picnic loading them up for repair. Not only that, but noise levels elevate, etc., so my preference by far is that a track present as louder versus suppressed, can turn down, but limited success turning up -- but maybe that is just me.



Last, I might just make the point that audio impressions can comprise any number of characteristics not accounted for in the terms "dynamics" or "compression" -- if a track is totally dynamic, has every "proper" feature you crave, but has a squealing high-pitched piercing whistle which bursts forth for no reason every two minutes, then I dare say you would not want to listen to it, so just because a track is dynamic or has great full rich deep bass does not equate with an always desirable/enjoyable/"quality" presentation. Likewise, the use of certain recording/mixing techniques does not bar my enjoyment by immutable LAW OF AUDIO REPRODUCTION.



Positive audio impressions may even consist of intangible, hard to identify, and/or express characteristics, let's not pretend that that rich and infinitely varied spectrum can be reduced to one or two elements, to the neglect of any other consideration -- if listening to a whole range of blu-ray options has you enduring encounters with things anathema to your ears, why not just look at charts and graphs, and declare with perfect certainty "Man, I sure enjoyed that track graph"? -- bypass the watching altogether. 

To me that is so missing the point, that I land on the other side almost completely -- don't much care about the graph -- should I wait on the measurements to decide if I enjoyed what I just listened to? Sadly, maybe some here might do exactly that.


----------



## discone

audiofan1 said:


> Really Really! loved *Monsters DC *soundtrack and bass and Oh yeah this baby is *mixed hot*! and an average level of -20 or max -16db was loud enough to drive home a room shuttering experience.
> for you DSU user's this is a must for the upmix


Hot may be to nice of a word!  I did not have the volume over -19 for most of the whole film except for one part about a 1/4 of the way in. It had seamed like they toned it down a bit so I kicked it up to -15 and soon was scrambling to grab remote to turn it back down a couple of notches.  

I did like the bass and audio mix as well. Even though I gave the first Monsters 2 stars I gave this one 3. It was a little bit better for film, but audio helped raise it a star.


----------



## Emaych

discone said:


> Hot may be to nice of a word!  I did not have the volume over -19 for most of the whole film except for one part about a 1/4 of the way in. It had seamed like they toned it down a bit so I kicked it up to -15 and soon was scrambling to grab remote to turn it back down a couple of notches.
> 
> I did like the bass and audio mix as well. Even though I gave the first Monsters 2 stars I gave this one 3. It was a little bit better for film, but audio helped raise it a star.


Thanks for weighing in -- I did the double-dip dial dash as well -- loudest track I've ever encountered for sure. Apropos of previous discussion about audio characteristics, I remembered CHESKY records produced an audio demonstration disc some many years ago. CHESKY known for very naturalistic recording and sound. Looked it up online -- apparently they have new disc for headphones. One reviewer of that newer disc wrote the following, which I thought some might find interesting in light of recent exchanges:

"Another series of tests demonstrates the effects of dynamic range compression. It's pedantic -- Guttenberg prefaces the tests with a sermon on the evils of compression -- but useful in a way I don't think Chesky necessarily intended. In these tracks, a voice, a cymbal and a drum kit are played uncompressed, then with mild compression, then with heavy compression.

Especially with the drum kit recording, I was impressed by how clearly these tracks show exactly what compression can do -- and why it can be problematic _or _necessary, depending on the situation. I've previously expressed my dismay over the fact that many audio enthusiasts decry the effects of compression without first taking the trouble to understand what different levels of compression sound like and why recording and mastering engineers use it. (Usually they just refer to the Dynamic Range Database, which promotes a simplistic, Incredible Hulk-style "COMPRESSION BAD!!!" attitude toward audio mastering.) Now, thanks to this disc, audio enthusiasts can develop a deeper understanding of this topic."


----------



## Emaych

^^^What I make of that is that the result of using techniques might impress as sounding either "good" or "bad," or somewhere in between. I generally go to the track to see what experience I might have, and generally leave it at that....


----------



## coolcat4843

audiofan1 said:


> Only thing left is that front projector to match the killer sound I have going on now but finding it hard to part with my 73" Dlp but when HDR is finally in full swing its days will be numbered!


 
I upgraded from a Sony 60" 3D flat pane, to a Benq w1080st 3D DLP projector. The difference is like night and day. The massive 120" picture from the Benq, is so much more immersive than any flat panel. It's like being at a commercial theater, but with none of the negatives. You'll kick yourself for not buying one sooner. Projectors have come a long way and now they're so affordable. Once you make the upgrade, you'll never go back to a flat panel ever again.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Emaych said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for weighing in -- I did the double-dip dial dash as well -- loudest track I've ever encountered for sure. Apropos of previous discussion about audio characteristics, I remembered CHESKY records produced an audio demonstration disc some many years ago. CHESKY known for very naturalistic recording and sound. Looked it up online -- apparently they have new disc for headphones. One reviewer of that newer disc wrote the following, which I thought some might find interesting in light of recent exchanges:
> 
> 
> 
> "Another series of tests demonstrates the effects of dynamic range compression. It's pedantic -- Guttenberg prefaces the tests with a sermon on the evils of compression -- but useful in a way I don't think Chesky necessarily intended. In these tracks, a voice, a cymbal and a drum kit are played uncompressed, then with mild compression, then with heavy compression.
> 
> Especially with the drum kit recording, I was impressed by how clearly these tracks show exactly what compression can do -- and why it can be problematic _or _necessary, depending on the situation. I've previously expressed my dismay over the fact that many audio enthusiasts decry the effects of compression without first taking the trouble to understand what different levels of compression sound like and why recording and mastering engineers use it. (Usually they just refer to the Dynamic Range Database, which promotes a simplistic, Incredible Hulk-style "COMPRESSION BAD!!!" attitude toward audio mastering.) Now, thanks to this disc, audio enthusiasts can develop a deeper understanding of this topic."


http://stereos.about.com/od/Headpho...kys-Ultimate-Headphone-Demonstration-Disc.htm

After a little leg work I was able to find this referenced review and have read some other pieces by Brent Butterworth. It is clear that he is responding more out of principle rather than practicality in regards to the extreme premise of "No Compression" mixing. Creating the premise of false absolutes; as well crafting disingenuous characterizations and presumptions to bolster his stance by equating an extreme view held by a minority with those of the majority and pragmatic sensibilities about certain engineering techniques.
-It is not hard to find a dissenting opinion, one extreme example is plenty of people with 'facts' that the world is indeed flat and the Universe orbits around us.

There are several points that he makes which align just fine with those that desire quality sound versus brute forced output but then he mangles his points with strawman arguments and isolated counterpoints.
-An example such as presuming that somehow rock, or various other genres such as electronic or rap, music intrinsically sounds better with less dynamic range along with additional mastering distortion. Which is utter nonsense and a few links tackle the myth.
He also misappropriates the stance of the pragmatic concession by Steve Guttenberg perception that modern ears desire crunchy distortion.

In respects to the application of audio compression, I and most of those that appreciate Hi-Fi audio engineering techniques understand the benefits and necessity of dynamic range compression. It is one of the more important tools in the audio engineers arsenal but it is one that is easily abused to the detriment of the content. This is the crux of contention for many that prefer quality over quantity.

I will provide some links that will serve as good starting points to better understand the reason why excessive compression undermines sound quality, as well actually neuters the potentiality of tracks from being more 'exciting'.

A primary source that provides links to other articles and videos is http://dynamicrangeday.co.uk
Info dump ahead.


Spoiler



http://dynamicrangeday.co.uk/research/

http://dynamicrangeday.co.uk/loudness-war-dirty-secret/
http://dynamicrangeday.co.uk/resources/
http://web.archive.org/web/20080701...ory/17777619/the_death_of_high_fidelity/print
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2012/02/audio-compression
http://betanews.com/2015/04/02/what-is-tidal-lossless-hifi-music-worth-first-impressions-review/
-Skip to Compression Tactics.

http://mastering-media.blogspot.com/2008/09/metallica-death-magnetic-stop-loudness.html





http://www.cepro.com/article/dynamic_range_days_shepherd_sees_progress_with_mastering_techniques/

http://dynamicrangeday.co.uk/even-s...with-more-dynamics-and-even-on-mobile-phones/
This skrillex video is interesting because he addresses several issues, along with a few interesting observations. Somewhat of which I categorize as conditional and dependent on his hearing.
Either way even when factoring EQ differences and compensating for level differences the more dynamic versions are the best.
-A different video he discusses Daft Punk's RAM and I disagree with his assessment, the vinyl master sounds superior to the CD master. Which in comparison to other contemporary albums is indeed relatively well mastered. Also in my experience and preference music sounds best with a minimum of 12dbs of dynamic range with sufficient headroom for transients that are actually permitted to exist. 

Speaking about perceived loudness normalization, youtube has been implementing L.N. which reduces or eliminates the perceived benefits of cooked tracks.
http://productionadvice.co.uk/youtube-loudness/
http://dynamicrangeday.co.uk/youtube-versus-loudness/
http://turnmeup.org/








https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=BhA7Vy3OPbc&feature=endscreen
















http://www.audioholics.com/audio-te...dbfs-levels-on-digital-audio-playback-systems
http://www.audioholics.com/audio-te...ing-above-0-dbfs-for-digital-playback-systems
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loudness_war
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Headroom_%28audio_signal_processing%29
http://www.hometracked.com/2008/04/20/10-myths-about-normalization/








http://www.howtogeek.com/57903/htg-...ic-range-compression-work/?PageSpeed=noscript


----------



## Emaych

^^^So I see you are capable of a thoughtful advancement of your POV, sans the smug condescension which has marked your previous entries. I appreciate that. Not sure this is exactly the thread for extended discussion of compression per se, but does seem to be an ongoing issue whenever any aspect of movie tracks, here LFE content, are under scrutiny. I will just add that here is possibly the most reasonable thing you've put forth thus far, and I can't find fault with, nor can I argue with what you've said:


"In respects to the application of audio compression, I and most of those that appreciate Hi-Fi audio engineering techniques understand the benefits and necessity of dynamic range compression. It is one of the more important tools in the audio engineers arsenal but it is one that easily abused to the detriment of the content. This is the crux of contention for many that prefer quality over quantity."


----------



## Emaych

BTW, I came by that review only because the Chesky CD I had referenced was sparked to mind as we exchanged about the varied characteristics of audio. It is a compilation of Chesky cuts presented with spoken preface, to supposedly illuminate some proposed aspects of audio and intended to promote enhanced discernment in listening. Know nothing of that reviewer of the later Chesky CD, or his work, just found that that quote had some relevance. So thank you for the deeper context -- can't say I have especial interest -- as I say, to me the track itself is virtually the ONLY thing, but always of at least some interest to tangentially swipe at some of the ambient issues.


----------



## bori

Watched Poltergeist 2015. Had some very good bass throughout.


----------



## coolrda

Toe said:


> I certainly agree with you on KFP, but not HTTYD which is one of the best bass/audio tracks on blu. 5 star extension/dynamics (on data-bass) and I have never noticed distortion on that track or seen any of the objective data suggest it is compressed/clipped. I would love to see some objective info to back up your claims if you have it though which would really surprise me since that track is pure reference to my ears.


Exactly, HTTYD is a ULF monster, clean, tight and deep.


----------



## ambesolman

coolrda said:


> Exactly, HTTYD is a ULF monster, clean, tight and deep.



Just how I like my ladies


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## wpbpete

ambesolman said:


> Just how I like my ladies
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


+1 lol


----------



## Emaych

ambesolman said:


> Just how I like my ladies


Sure, I get that last part, the clean tight deep, but don't you want them high frequency, not ULF? -- that would be more like married....


----------



## ambesolman

Emaych said:


> Sure, I get that last part, the clean tight deep, but don't you want them high frequency, not ULF? -- that would be more like married....



High frequency would be like a revolving door which definitely had it's perks in the day, but my old lady has ULF (ultra low fussiness) so I count myself as lucky.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Emaych

ambesolman said:


> High frequency would be like a revolving door which definitely had it's perks in the day, but my old lady has ULF (ultra low fussiness) so I count myself as lucky.


Oh yes, THAT ULF, very very important!


----------



## mo949

Given that we start to lose our ability to hear High Frequencies and given my observation of long term married couples, I'm starting to think ULF ones are a myth


----------



## ambesolman

mo949 said:


> Given that we start to lose our ability to hear High Frequencies and given my observation of long term married couples, I'm starting to think ULF ones are a myth



I'll admit, it helps a lot that we've been friends our whole lives. It practically eliminated the fear of future psychosis that plagued most of my previous suitorettes 


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## mo949

TBH I feel the same way, it just wouldn't have been as funny to say so 

Congratulations on achieving the 'myth'!


----------



## Emaych

mo949 said:


> Congratulations on achieving the 'myth'!


Yeah, didn't want to challenge our friend Ambesolman's veracity, but my first notion was that a ULF (ultra low fussiness) American female, was that proverbial many fabled myth -- having long since vacated the scene with the advent of the modern age. Certainly exceedingly rare. Perhaps less rare the UHF CLD (ultra high frequency clean tight deep) type -- or super-freqs, as they are sometimes known, but still very rare in MY life. Most common of all the ULF wive's club...so guess we can say Ambesolman a very lucky cat, indeed...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Revisited the golden compass last night!

Wow great bass movie!! True 4.75 star movie


----------



## Killer_Nads

Oh man i still have not seen Golden Compass! Have owned it for a while now but keep forgetting about it!  

Really want to watch it and test it out on my crowsons.

However, I've paused movie watching right now. Waiting for my Dolby Atmos speakers to arrive from Onkyo hopefully in next few days, then i can start watching films again.

Another one that I'm really looking forward to are Arnold's Maggie and The Gunman.


----------



## coolrda

ambesolman said:


> Just how I like my ladies
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


You filthy, filthy man, you.


----------



## tvuong

Killer_Nads said:


> Another one that I'm really looking forward to are Arnold's Maggie and The Gunman.


You are going to like the Gunman. Gunshots are just awesome.


----------



## Emaych

Brian Fineberg said:


> Revisited the golden compass last night!
> 
> Wow great bass movie!! True 4.75 star movie


OK then. Got that one on blu around somewhere. A few systems ago was not that impressed, probably time for a refresh (got the S2s since then). For this weekend's viewing add it to JOHN WICK, DIANNA KRALL IN RIO, JEFF BECK IN TOKYO, AMERICAN SNIPER, TRANSCENDENCE and maybe some more episodes of the excellent action series STRIKE BACK just for good measure....


----------



## wpbpete

Emaych said:


> OK then. Got that one on blu around somewhere. A few systems ago was not that impressed, probably time for a refresh (got the S2s since then). For this weekend's viewing add it to JOHN WICK, DIANNA KRALL IN RIO, JEFF BECK IN TOKYO, AMERICAN SNIPER, TRANSCENDENCE and maybe some more episodes of the excellent action series STRIKE BACK just for good measure....


You should check out Daredevil on Netflix. The sound is done extremely well. You would never guess know you're watching a TV show.


----------



## beastaudio

Emaych said:


> OK then. Got that one on blu around somewhere. A few systems ago was not that impressed, probably time for a refresh (got the S2s since then). For this weekend's viewing add it to JOHN WICK, DIANNA KRALL IN RIO, JEFF BECK IN TOKYO, AMERICAN SNIPER, TRANSCENDENCE and maybe some more episodes of the excellent action series STRIKE BACK just for good measure....


Let me know how good the presentation of Diana Krall and Jeff Beck are. Video included please. I am working on cataloging some good concert demo tracks and those are two of the few I don't have at this point.... Thanks in advance 



wpbpete said:


> You should check out Daredevil on Netflix. The sound is done extremely well. You would never guess know you're watching a TV show.


Good to know after I watched the whole series upstairs and not in the HT..... well, I do have these bad boys upstairs now which didn't do too bad p), but no surround sound:


----------



## Emaych

wpbpete said:


> You should check out Daredevil on Netflix. The sound is done extremely well. You would never guess know you're watching a TV show.


Oh yes! -- I'm on any new series that people start to talk about, like a hawk -- won't act on this at all until the blu released, but I await the day with tantalized anticipation! -- thanks for the recommendation -- I love some of those series' -- some pretty good for LFE as well -- PENNY DREADFUL S1, just watched FROM DUSK TILL DAWN S1, BATES MOTEL is good on bass, just not much of it, but excellent recording throughout, STRIKE BACK very cinematic all the way around -- good bass, not ULF, but one of the best bass presentations around...so happy these are now available on blu!


----------



## Reefdvr27

Brian Fineberg said:


> Revisited the golden compass last night!
> 
> Wow great bass movie!! True 4.75 star movie


Going to have to revisit allot of stuff, because there is nothing in sight!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Reefdvr27 said:


> Going to have to revisit allot of stuff, because there is nothing in sight!


Lol. This is exactly what I'm dealing with. I am revisiting all the movies I have only seen once


----------



## thinksmartpc

The Super 8 train scene is pretty amazing for my Rhythmik LVR12. I had to turn my receiver down from 17db to 26db as to not run myself out of my room. It really was that loud.


----------



## AJ72

Jupiter Ascending............ Incredible bass throughout! Right up there with the best of the best IMO. Not just one scene that stands apart from the rest just a whole feast. Surely this will be bass film of the year! Best bass film I've seen in ages and struggle to think of many better. So much clean content that hits hard and it's unrelenting. I would even mention the mix in the same breath as, dare I say it TIH, although they are different for sure. TIH is awesome and the end scene with abomination still stands unchallenged for it's variety but JA is a constant pounding which puts it right up there. Full bandwidth too. Movie quite watchable I thought except for "whispers" from the Theory of Everything. Loved it.


----------



## Killer_Nads

AJ72 said:


> Jupiter Ascending............ Incredible bass throughout! Right up there with the best of the best IMO. Not just one scene that stands apart from the rest just a whole feast. Surely this will be bass film of the year! Best bass film I've seen in ages and struggle to think of many better. So much clean content that hits hard and it's unrelenting. I would even mention the mix in the same breath as, dare I say it TIH, although they are different for sure. TIH is awesome and the end scene with abomination still stands unchallenged for it's variety but JA is a constant pounding which puts it right up there. Full bandwidth too. Movie quite watchable I thought except for "whispers" from the Theory of Everything. Loved it.



Ah yes really looking forward to this, its been very hard to put it on hold to watch until my Atmos speakers arrive. Its one of the few films that actually has an Atmos soundtrack (along with The Gunmen), so the dolby atmos with my Crowsons Sofa Transducers and 3D is going to be an amazing experience. Can not wait!


----------



## Killer_Nads

Emaych said:


> Oh yes! -- I'm on any new series that people start to talk about, like a hawk -- won't act on this at all until the blu released, but I await the day with tantalized anticipation! -- thanks for the recommendation -- I love some of those series' -- some pretty good for LFE as well -- PENNY DREADFUL S1, just watched FROM DUSK TILL DAWN S1, BATES MOTEL is good on bass, just not much of it, but excellent recording throughout, STRIKE BACK very cinematic all the way around -- good bass, not ULF, but one of the best bass presentations around...so happy these are now available on blu!


Hahahahah, I'm exactly the same! Ive just started watching True Detective now, its supposed to be highly recommended, but to be honest the 1st episode was way to slow and not what i expected. I was thinking the series would be something more like The following (loved it!), i also watched from dusk till dawn, was pretty good and can't wait for season 2. Bates Motel and Strike Back look interesting, might have to give them a watch!

Daredevil was the best series i have ever seen! The final fight between the main villain and daredevil was also one of the best scenes I've seen, gave me goosebumps! The Bass on this scene also was amazing, will never forget it! In fact the bass throughout the whole season was pretty good, mostly just in the fight scenes though.


----------



## Emaych

Killer_Nads said:


> Hahahahah, I'm exactly the same! Ive just started watching True Detective now, its supposed to be highly recommended, but to be honest the 1st episode was way to slow and not what i expected. I was thinking the series would be something more like The following (loved it!), i also watched from dusk till dawn, was pretty good and can't wait for season 2. Bates Motel and Strike Back look interesting, might have to give them a watch!
> 
> Daredevil was the best series i have ever seen! The final fight between the main villain and daredevil was also one of the best scenes I've seen, gave me goosebumps! The Bass on this scene also was amazing, will never forget it! In fact the bass throughout the whole season was pretty good, mostly just in the fight scenes though.


Yeah, TRUE DETECTIVE a slow burner -- lot of churning in the layered psychology of the players, and singular focus actor's vehicle at the interrogation desk -- I thought it was excellent, though wouldn't put it forth for heart-stopping sonic moments. BATES MOTEL S1&2 excellent, but must reemphasize not a bass wonderland, per se -- I liked the bass that was there, to me a very pleasing soundtrack for cleanliness and presentation, but not much of that bass in evidence, as you would expect from the material. STRIKE BACK holds up pretty well to standard action film fare -- possibly missing the last depths and amplitude of the most impressive film efforts, but one of the more bass-dominant series' I've seen -- enjoy!


----------



## Killer_Nads

Emaych said:


> Yeah, TRUE DETECTIVE a slow burner -- lot of churning in the layered psychology of the players, and singular focus actor's vehicle at the interrogation desk -- I thought it was excellent, though wouldn't put it forth for heart-stopping sonic moments. BATES MOTEL S1&2 excellent, but must reemphasize not a bass wonderland, per se -- I liked the bass that was there, to me a very pleasing soundtrack for cleanliness and presentation, but not much of that bass in evidence, as you would expect from the material. STRIKE BACK holds up pretty well to standard action film fare -- possibly missing the last depths and amplitude of the most impressive film efforts, but one of the more bass-dominant series' I've seen -- enjoy!


Cool, i will watch strike back and bates motel soon, got a few others i need to catch up on as well like Sense 8. True detective reminds me very much of Hannibal, i only watched S1 of Hannibal but it was a Chore and was bored right through out, TD looks like its from the same stables as that, and here was me hoping that i was in for a treat. I was probably wishing it to be similar as Fargo, absolutely loved that one.


----------



## Emaych

Killer_Nads said:


> Cool, i will watch strike back and bates motel soon, got a few others i need to catch up on as well like Sense 8. True detective reminds me very much of Hannibal, i only watched S1 of Hannibal but it was a Chore and was bored right through out, TD looks like its from the same stables as that, and here was me hoping that i was in for a treat. I was probably wishing it to be similar as Fargo, absolutely loved that one.


Right you are, FARGO was bliss! I've got HANNIBAL S1&2 on blu, found it kindof depressingly dark, well done and stylish, good acting, but seems to be not one I'm much inspired to reach for -- got hundreds of unwatched hours of TV on blu, so much to choose from -- maybe for the retirement years!


----------



## audiofan1

AJ72 said:


> Jupiter Ascending............ Incredible bass throughout! Right up there with the best of the best IMO. Not just one scene that stands apart from the rest just a whole feast. Surely this will be bass film of the year! Best bass film I've seen in ages and struggle to think of many better. So much clean content that hits hard and it's unrelenting. I would even mention the mix in the same breath as, dare I say it TIH, although they are different for sure. TIH is awesome and the end scene with abomination still stands unchallenged for it's variety but JA is a constant pounding which puts it right up there. Full bandwidth too. Movie quite watchable I thought except for "whispers" from the Theory of Everything. Loved it.


I need to do a second viewing and at or around reference but do agree its well done!



Killer_Nads said:


> Ah yes really looking forward to this, its been very hard to put it on hold to watch until my Atmos speakers arrive. Its one of the few films that actually has an Atmos soundtrack (along with The Gunmen), so the dolby atmos with my Crowsons Sofa Transducers and 3D is going to be an amazing experience. Can not wait!


Atmos + Movies with bass is a new beast altogether, as the placement of effects is unreal with no taking your attention away from whats on the screen , its like being in a literal bubble of bass


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

The new Mad Max movie has a whole lot of bass throughout. Nothing really low that I heard, but the amount of mid-bass gets pretty intense.


----------



## FilmMixer

Killer_Nads said:


> Daredevil was the best series i have ever seen! The final fight between the main villain and daredevil was also one of the best scenes I've seen, gave me goosebumps! The Bass on this scene also was amazing, will never forget it! In fact the bass throughout the whole season was pretty good, mostly just in the fight scenes though.


Thanks for the kind comments. 

Very proud of the work we did on the series.


----------



## Hopinater

I watched American Sniper last night. A good movie with some bass but not over the top. Although there was a scene


Spoiler



where three helicopters fly past


 that sounded pretty cool.


----------



## Emaych

FilmMixer said:


> Thanks for the kind comments.
> 
> Very proud of the work we did on the series.


Oh, now that really does clinch it -- was all over this for release on blu, but if I'm not mistaken, you did PURGE ANARCHY as well -- awesome mix (just to mention one of course)! Now the waiting for blu just got truly excruciating!


----------



## Killer_Nads

audiofan1 said:


> I need to do a second viewing and at or around reference but do agree its well done!
> 
> 
> 
> Atmos + Movies with bass is a new beast altogether, as the placement of effects is unreal with no taking your attention away from whats on the screen , its like being in a literal bubble of bass


Ah excellent, the more i hear peoples experiences the more excited I'm getting! Nothing but positives I've heard with Atmos for home viewing. It's going to be completely new to me as I've never demoed a Atmos configuration before, not even in the cinema! I have two films at the ready The Gunmen and Jupiter Ascending, plus some Atmos Demo discs. Trying to get hold of Transformers and Gravity aswell. 

From your comment it seems like you have Atmos too? Do you have 5.1.2 or something else? and were your atmos speakers sitting on the front ones aiming to rebound of the ceiling? Cause this is what I'm going with to begin with! Might upgrade then next year with proper in ceiling atmos speakers and go for 7.1.4 or something. Only problem with something like that is that theres not really much content that is 7.1, they mostly release on 5.1 so i don't know if it will be worth it.

One other question that i had, have you used your Atmos upscaling mode to pseudo convert a normal 5.1 soundtrack to 5.1.2 or above? How does it work? Ive heard some positive comments from some owners who've tried this, especially for games where it seems to be using the atmos x.x.2 speakers very well!


----------



## Killer_Nads

MIX_MASTER_ICE said:


> The new Mad Max movie has a whole lot of bass throughout. Nothing really low that I heard, but the amount of mid-bass gets pretty intense.


Yeah that movie is full on! Didn't like watching it in cinema though, was missing my home cinema while watching it and wished that i had waited to watch it at home 

One thing, whats the difference between high bass and low bass? Can you give an example? I always get mixed up. 

Same thing happens to me with low and high frequency sounds for my sofa transducers. Someone explained it to me a while ago when i got them installed but completely forgotten now. I recently installed a new AVR cause previous one died, and i made sure to have the LFE frequency setting for my Sub to none. While for speakers its currently at about 80Hz. I remember that my crowsons transducers can go down quite low to about 5 Hz or something, which is why i chose the None setting for my sub. Hopefully that was correct?


----------



## azz7686

True Detective didn't really get going till the 4th episode but that was an awesome series loved it! Strike Back is probably my favorite series Ive ever watched still waiting on last season to come out, and Dare Devil was right up there this was one I could binge watch for hours,lol!


----------



## audiofan1

Killer_Nads said:


> Ah excellent, the more i hear peoples experiences the more excited I'm getting! Nothing but positives I've heard with Atmos for home viewing. It's going to be completely new to me as I've never demoed a Atmos configuration before, not even in the cinema! I have two films at the ready The Gunmen and Jupiter Ascending, plus some Atmos Demo discs. Trying to get hold of Transformers and Gravity aswell.
> 
> From your comment it seems like you have Atmos too? Do you have 5.1.2 or something else? and were your atmos speakers sitting on the front ones aiming to rebound of the ceiling? Cause this is what I'm going with to begin with! Might upgrade then next year with proper in ceiling atmos speakers and go for 7.1.4 or something. Only problem with something like that is that theres not really much content that is 7.1, they mostly release on 5.1 so i don't know if it will be worth it.
> 
> One other question that i had, have you used your Atmos upscaling mode to pseudo convert a normal 5.1 soundtrack to 5.1.2 or above? How does it work? Ive heard some positive comments from some owners who've tried this, especially for games where it seems to be using the atmos x.x.2 speakers very well!


I have Atmos running in a 7.1.4 with on-ceiling speakers which reflects my experience in the post above. I've heard good things about the Atmos modules and should be a good start and who knows you may end up keeping them there! Using the DSU feature to upmix a native DTS/Dolby 5.1 or 7.1 soundtrack is amazing as it brings new life to Legacy movies as to how it works? Well I suppose its an algorithm created by Dolby like DPLII but more advanced since they've decided on most pre/pro's to replace it with the now named Dolby Surround (a.k.a DSU). *Just to keep the thread on track I mentioned it due to its huge perception increase of Bass in movies (More bandwidth ? not sure) as its only made the experience there better as well*


----------



## bori

Madmax was a bass feast. Easily the bass of the year movie.


----------



## NorthSky

bori said:


> Madmax was a bass feast. Easily the bass of the year movie.


More than 'Interstellar'?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> More than 'Interstellar'?


Jupiter ascending was better than interstellar for bass


----------



## Emaych

Might mention in the tradition of proffering low-cost little knowns: just watched IRONCLAD for $6. Paul Giamatti, James Purefoy, Kate Mara, Brian Cox, Derek Jakobi -- extremely brutal medieval castle-siege fare had some bass in the way of catapult bombardment and battering ram action. Not a total bass fest, but supported action onscreen. Strong constitution a must.


----------



## wpbpete

bori said:


> Madmax was a bass feast. Easily the bass of the year movie.


Right from the opening credits  Bass feast indeed!



NorthSky said:


> More than 'Interstellar'?


Loved Interstellar but it doesn't go as low and has quieter moments. Mad Max is a relentless Bass assault


----------



## bori

NorthSky said:


> More than 'Interstellar'?


Yes easily.


----------



## Toe

wpbpete said:


> Right from the opening credits  Bass feast indeed!
> 
> Mad Max is a relentless Bass assault


 
Cool!  I am definitely in the bass assault camp as far as my favorite bass films. TIH, Matrix Revolutions, Dead In Tombstone, Hellboy 2, etc.......these are the bass experiences I like best as I like to feel beat up after a bass movie is over. Looking forward to boh Mad Max and Jupiter Ascending.



NorthSky said:


> More than 'Interstellar'?


Lots of films have "more" and I would fully expect something like Mad Max and Jupiter Ascending to have more.


----------



## bori

Mad Max has more bass than Jupiter Ascending. Mad Max does not stop the bass attack for 2hours. It's ridiculous when it comes to bass.


----------



## Toe

Is Chappie or Project Almanac worth a rent for bass?


----------



## NorthSky

I need more and better subs. ...I have both 'Interstellar' and 'Jupiter Ascending' on Blu-ray (not 'Mad Max: Fury Road' yet on Blu), and unfortunately 'Interstellar' is shaking my room the most so far between them two. ...I'll need something down there, in the 5Hz region or so, and with SPLs over the 140dB range in my own room.

I am not worthy, I am a total loser.


----------



## Fatshaft

bori said:


> Mad Max has more bass than Jupiter Ascending. Mad Max does not stop the bass attack for 2hours. It's ridiculous when it comes to bass.


I am really looking forward to Mad Max then... 
IS your experience of it in the theater or at your place?


----------



## bori

Fatshaft said:


> I am really looking forward to Mad Max then...
> IS your experience of it in the theater or at your place?


My HT. With my Epik Conquest!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> Is Chappie or Project Almanac worth a rent for bass?


No for chappie. Although not terrible nothing special. Good movie though.


----------



## Zhorik

bori said:


> My HT. With my Epik Conquest!


Are you talking about Fury Road? Where did you get a copy from?


----------



## bori

Zhorik said:


> Are you talking about Fury Road? Where did you get a copy from?


----------



## NorthSky

bori said:


>


You have 39 PMs.


----------



## Killer_Nads

audiofan1 said:


> I have Atmos running in a 7.1.4 with on-ceiling speakers which reflects my experience in the post above. I've heard good things about the Atmos modules and should be a good start and who knows you may end up keeping them there! Using the DSU feature to upmix a native DTS/Dolby 5.1 or 7.1 soundtrack is amazing as it brings new life to Legacy movies as to how it works? Well I suppose its an algorithm created by Dolby like DPLII but more advanced since they've decided on most pre/pro's to replace it with the now named Dolby Surround (a.k.a DSU). *Just to keep the thread on track I mentioned it due to its huge perception increase of Bass in movies (More bandwidth ? not sure) as its only made the experience there better as well*


Excellent, sounds good! 

The DSU feature sounds much better then i expected to be honest. Cause I've tried the DPII mode (on my old AVR Onkyo TX-NR609) and even the Dolby Surround mode (on my new AVR Onkyo TX-NR646) on Stereo PCM 2.0 audio inputs and the results are quite lacklustre. I get fake (but decent) surround sound but they still remain coming out of the front speakers, main thing is that nothing really comes out of the back surround speakers. Also i sometimes i get Bass but not all the time.

Heres hoping that the DSU feature works better on 5.1 audio sources to upmix to 5.1.2 Atmos mode and above!


----------



## Bassment

Brian Fineberg said:


> No for chappie. Although not terrible nothing special. Good movie though.


I think it's worth a rent...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Bassment said:


> I think it's worth a rent...


Yes a rent for movie. Not for bass though as he was asking about bass


----------



## Bassment

I liked the bass in it


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Bassment said:


> I liked the bass in it


But I wouldn't rent it specifically for the bass


----------



## Hopinater

So is Jupiter Ascending worth a blind buy?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> So is Jupiter Ascending worth a blind buy?


For bass alone yes. I enjoyed the movie. But there are some that despise it.


----------



## Toe

Thanks guys. Looks like Netflix is sending me Chappie and JA tom.  Also just got John Wick from Amazon in the mail today and a forum friend loaned me Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter 3d (along with Stalingrad 3d), so I got some good bass films to look forward to!


----------



## bori

Toe said:


> Thanks guys. Looks like Netflix is sending me Chappie and JA tom.  Also just got John Wick from Amazon in the mail today and a forum friend loaned me Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter 3d (along with Stalingrad 3d), so I got some good bass films to look forward to!


Wow 2 terrible movies. At least the audio is good.


----------



## Toe

bori said:


> Wow 2 terrible movies. At least the audio is good.


Which two in your opinion are terrible?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> Which two in your opinion are terrible?


Don't listen to the masses. I enjoyed both thoroughly


----------



## bori

Toe said:


> Which two in your opinion are terrible?


Chappie and JA.


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> Don't listen to the masses. I enjoyed both thoroughly


I hear ya and that is why I rarely even talk or argue the actual film since it is so subjective. One mans trash is another's treasure when it comes to movies, music or really any form of art it seems. Curious to check them all out though and looking forward to the bass ride on JA especially after reading all the great comments here and on DB.


----------



## AJ72

bori said:


> Madmax was a bass feast. Easily the bass of the year movie.


Really! More than JA? If so looking forward to that one as JA has daylight second at the moment for bass movie of the year IMO.


----------



## AJ72

Toe said:


> I hear ya and that is why I rarely even talk or argue the actual film since it is so subjective. One mans trash is another's treasure when it comes to movies, music or really any form of art it seems. Curious to check them all out though and looking forward to the bass ride on JA especially after reading all the great comments here and on DB.


I think we might be on the same page with this one Toe. Don't mean to hype it up or anything but JA IS INCREDIBLE!  About time they made a movie to rival the greats, TIH, WOTW, TRON LEGACY, HELLBOY2, 9 etc. Yes it's that good.


----------



## Hopinater

I am really looking forward to seeing JA now. Not just for bass but I really want to see it based on the varied reviews.


----------



## Toe

AJ72 said:


> I think we might be on the same page with this one Toe. Don't mean to hype it up or anything but JA IS INCREDIBLE!


Nice!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## bori

AJ72 said:


> Really! More than JA? If so looking forward to that one as JA has daylight second at the moment for bass movie of the year IMO.


Yes easily.


----------



## AJ72

bori said:


> Yes easily.



Yes but is it quality or quantity (like TF4)?


----------



## bori

AJ72 said:


> Yes but is it quality or quantity (like TF4)?


It's definitely quantity.


----------



## AJ72

Either way looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## NorthSky

*'Jupiter Ascending'* --> Review from Ralph, Audio score...look @ Low Frequency Extension (non-rated element): https://www.avsforum.com/POSTs

Not bad; *98* overall, for the Audio.

* And compared to *'Interstellar'*: https://www.avsforum.com/POSTs


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> *'Jupiter Ascending'* --> Review from Ralph, Audio score...look @ Low Frequency Extension (non-rated element): https://www.avsforum.com/POSTs
> 
> Not bad; *98* overall, for the Audio.
> 
> * And compared to *'Interstellar'*: https://www.avsforum.com/POSTs


Or the non-Subjective comparison. Where there really is none (from data-bass.com)

Jupiter ascending:
http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/432-jupiter-ascending-discussion-poll/page-2#entry8840

Interstellar:
http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/400-interstellar-discussion-poll-closed/


----------



## Toe

I enjoy Ralph's reviews, but when it comes to subjectively rating bass, he is not always accurate (neither am I). Ralph commonly mistakes LOUD bass for deep bass. Data-bass is obviously a much more accurate reference.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> I enjoy Ralph's reviews, but when it comes to subjectively rating bass, he is not always accurate (neither am I). Ralph commonly mistakes LOUD bass for deep bass. Data-bass is obviously a much more accurate reference.


Exact same thoughts here


----------



## Killer_Nads

bori said:


> Chappie and JA.


Loved Chappie, was amazing for all of us that saw it in cinema. (in our group i mean)

I have not seen JA yet, however I'm really looking forward to it, looks exactly my type of film. Ive seen bits of it on a plane journey and it looked superb!

Its really hard to hold off watching all these new films (Maggie, JA, Gunmen)  

i just want my Atmos speakers to arrive ASAP so that i can really enjoy them to their fullest! Hurry up Onkyo!


----------



## JT78681

All I keep hearing about on here is Jupiter Ascending. I heard the movie was terrible. I realize the bass is insane, but what about the actual movie?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

[quotep=JT78681;35426066]All I keep hearing about on here is Jupiter Ascending. I heard the movie was terrible. I realize the bass is insane, but what about the actual movie?[/quote]

It's not schindlers list. But for me it was very enjoyable. But it's all subjective. I turned off Foxcatcher after an hour because I thought it was god awful (I never turn off movies early)

I've watched JA twice. So...


----------



## wth718

Brian Fineberg said:


> Yes a rent for movie. Not for bass though as he was asking about bass


Chappie actually does have some low content, just low level. Crank the sub trim up and it's a lot better.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

wth718 said:


> Chappie actually does have some low content, just low level. Crank the sub trim up and it's a lot better.


Graphs?


----------



## wth718

Brian Fineberg said:


> Graphs?


I don't have the ability to graph right now, but a couple of people (Mzkazador and GPBurns) mentioned low-level content down to 1 Hz. I rewatched based on that, and what do you know? Actually does have some content going on down there.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

wth718 said:


> I don't have the ability to graph right now, but a couple of people (Mzkazador and GPBurns) mentioned low-level content down to 1 Hz. I rewatched based on that, and what do you know? Actually does have some content going on down there.


Well subjectively i disagree in their assessment. If it's shown in graph it HAS to be very low level. But I could be wrong. Have been in the past. But I usually am very good at subjectively telling if there is sub 20hz which is then backed up by graphs

But until I see the spec lab I don't beleive it will have a rating for lower than 20hz. Tons of movies have content to 1hz. But 98% of them it's not detectable because it's so low in level


----------



## Emaych

JT78681 said:


> I heard the movie was terrible. I realize the bass is insane....


If what you realize is that the bass is insane, then you know the movie can't be terrible, in fact quite the opposite. Just applying logic here, have not seen (heard) the movie, but sounds like it is great. Story acting and dialogue might suck (wouldn't know), but movie itself I expect I will find to be quite glorious.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Emaych said:


> If what you realize is that the bass is insane, then you know the movie can't be terrible, in fact quite the opposite. Just applying logic here, have not seen (heard) the movie, but sounds like it is great. Story acting and dialogue might suck (wouldn't know), but movie itself I expect I will find to be quite glorious.


The movie can't decide if it wants to be serious or funny. And the villain is awful! But for a fun 2 hours of entertainment. I enjoyed it thoroughly. Sound and visuals are outstanding


----------



## wth718

Brian Fineberg said:


> Well subjectively i disagree in their assessment. If it's shown in graph it HAS to be very low level. But I could be wrong. Have been in the past. But I usually am very good at subjectively telling if there is sub 20hz which is then backed up by graphs
> 
> But until I see the spec lab I don't beleive it will have a rating for lower than 20hz. Tons of movies have content to 1hz. But 98% of them it's not detectable because it's so low in level


I'm sure we'll see soon enough...


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> It's not schindlers list. But for me it was very enjoyable. But it's all subjective. I turned off Foxcatcher after an hour because I thought it was god awful (I never turn off movies early)
> 
> I've watched JA twice. So...
Click to expand...

Boy am I glad I saw your comment on Foxcatcher. I've been considering watching it but something about it has kept me away. Now I'm glad to know my instincts were most likely right. I tend to like similar movies to you from what I can see through posts on AVS so I'll happily avoid that movie.


----------



## Alan P

Emaych said:


> If what you realize is that the bass is insane, then you know the movie can't be terrible, in fact quite the opposite. Just applying logic here, have not seen (heard) the movie, but sounds like it is great. Story acting and dialogue might suck (wouldn't know), but *THE SOUNDTRACK* itself I expect I will find to be quite glorious.


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Alan P

Hopinater said:


> Boy am I glad I saw your comment on Foxcatcher. I've been considering watching it but something about it has kept me away. Now I'm glad to know my instincts were most likely right. I tend to like similar movies to you from what I can see through posts on AVS so I'll happily avoid that movie.


I enjoyed Foxcatcher....but with movies being "subjective" and all, I can totally understand how it might not be everybody's cup-o-tea (esp. in _this_ thread  ). However, there is no denying the great acting in that film...it's a very "brooding" film with a "slow-burn" leading up to the stunning climax.

Steve Carrell's character was just soooo creepy.


----------



## Toe

Alan P said:


> I enjoyed Foxcatcher....but with movies being "subjective" and all, I can totally understand how it might not be everybody's cup-o-tea (esp. in _this_ thread  ). However, there is no denying the great acting in that film...it's a very "brooding" film with a "slow-burn" leading up to the stunning climax.
> 
> Steve Carrell's character was just soooo creepy.


Agreed. I really enjoyed Foxcatcher. Steve Carrell did an excellent job I thought.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> Agreed. I really enjoyed Foxcatcher. Steve Carrell did an excellent job I thought.


I can't stand movies that have no score


----------



## Killer_Nads

azz7686 said:


> True Detective didn't really get going till the 4th episode but that was an awesome series loved it! Strike Back is probably my favorite series Ive ever watched still waiting on last season to come out, and Dare Devil was right up there this was one I could binge watch for hours,lol!


Hehehe, i feel like an ass disliking a tv show after one episode. Watched episode 2 last night and it felt so much better. I'll actually risk it and say that i started enjoying it!  Still a bit too long for its own good! Wish they had it trimmed down to 40-45mins instead of the 60mins! 

Anyone knows who that girl is that the family man (forgot his name) went to visit with the handcuffs? My god was she hot!!!


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> I can't stand movies that have no soundtrack


For me, that's what made the acting even more impressive as it was forced to carry all the emotional weight.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> For me, that's what made the acting even more impressive as it was forced to carry all the emotional weight.


Yeah for me the acting and characters made zero connection to me. I thought they were very boring and lifeless.


----------



## NorthSky

Brian Fineberg said:


> Or the non-Subjective comparison. Where there really is none (from data-bass.com)
> 
> Jupiter ascending:
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/432-jupiter-ascending-discussion-poll/page-2#entry8840
> 
> Interstellar:
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/400-interstellar-discussion-poll-closed/


Brian, there must be something missing in your links because we can't access them. ...Something incomplete, or a typo...?

* EDIT: This is very strange: Now that I quoted you I can access both links, but not from your original post.


----------



## NorthSky

wth718 said:


> I don't have the ability to graph right now, but a couple of people (Mzkazador and GPBurns) mentioned low-level content down to 1 Hz. I rewatched based on that, and what do you know? Actually does have some content going on down there.


*'Chappie'* ... with low frequency extension down to *1Hz* !!!  ...And from what I'm reading here the movie is also great, according to many chaps. 

I definitely need new subs, that can play down low dirty below 1Hz. ...Are those expensive to build yourself?


----------



## wth718

NorthSky said:


> *'Chappie'* ... with low frequency extension down to *1Hz* !!!  ...And from what I'm reading here the movie is also great, according to many chaps.
> 
> I definitely need new subs, that can play down low dirty below 1Hz. ...Are those expensive to build yourself?


You aren't going to get subs that play quite that low. As far as commercially available subs, the best for deep playback is Bossobass' offerings, but those aren't cheap. If you do DIY subs, you can definitely get to ~5Hz, but that depends largely on the electronics (source, receiver, amps, etc) and the acoustics of the room. But there's always a tradeoff. To get USABLE output that low, you have to have multiple subs, lots of power. Another option would be good transducers, like Crowsons and to a lesser extent, the full-sized Buttkickers.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I have Jupiter Ascending but I haven't watched it since I setup my HT room in my new home. Looks like I might have to give it a spin soon!


----------



## NorthSky

Brian Fineberg said:


> Tons of movies have content to 1hz. But 98% of them it's not detectable because it's so low in level


Ok, not many subs can reproduce that kind of content, but some do. And if tons of film mixers put 1Hz content in tons of movies, then it is to be reproduced or they wouldn't bother, right? 

The movies have low content; it's up to us to go that low. ...Down to one Hertz, and even below...a fraction of one Hertz.

* Bass me up Scotty.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> Ok, not many subs can reproduce that kind of content, but some do. And if tons of film mixers put 1Hz content in tons of movies, then it is to be reproduced or they wouldn't bother, right?
> 
> The movies have low content; it's up to us to go that low. ...Down to one Hertz, and even below...a fraction of one Hertz.
> 
> * Bass me up Scotty.


No subs can go that low 

It's not that mixers PUT the 1 HZstuff in there. It's mostly digital noise. And stuff they don't even know is there.


----------



## NorthSky

It's interesting; I read all the comments about all those films...the value of the films themselves, their bass content, etc. ...
...and for me there is only two best movies: 1. Mad Max: Fury Road ...and 2. Birdman (the drum music is great) ... and I'll add a third one... 3. Interstellar. 

* I got to see 'Chappie' though ... but from Ralph's review (who I trust on average @ 99%) I did not bother to purchase the Blu. 
But now, with *1Hz* content, I need first subwoofers that can give it to me, and then buy the Blu. ...Yeah Chappie baby!


----------



## Toe

For those who have seen both, which film is better overall for bass in your opinion between JA and John Wick? Going to double feature these Thurs night and want to save the best bass film for last.


----------



## wth718

Toe said:


> For those who have seen both, which film is better overall for bass in your opinion between JA and John Wick? Going to double feature these Thurs night and want to save the best bass film for last.


I'd say JA, personally.


----------



## NorthSky

Brian Fineberg said:


> No subs can go that low
> 
> It's not that mixers PUT the 1 HZstuff in there. *It's mostly digital noise. And stuff they don't even know is there.*


Ok, digital noise...I want no part of it...don't want to reproduce that @ home from my modest rig...that's fo sur.
And on top of that if the film mixers don't even know it's there ... then I don;t wanna know either. 

But I'm very curious Brian; what is the percentage of say Blu-ray movie releases where film mixers put very low content in them?
And, how precisely low is that sub frequency content (subterranean bass) that they know for certain they put in there?
Last, why some film mixers start to roll off the bass heavily around 30Hz and by the time it hits 25Hz we only get less than a pouf (small fart)?


----------



## Homebrew101

Killer_Nads said:


> Hehehe, i feel like an ass disliking a tv show after one episode. Watched episode 2 last night and it felt so much better. I'll actually risk it and say that i started enjoying it!  Still a bit too long for its own good! Wish they had it trimmed down to 40-45mins instead of the 60mins!
> 
> Anyone knows who that girl is that the family man (forgot his name) went to visit with the handcuffs? My god was she hot!!!


I heard from a guy that has the 1st 4 episodes on screeners, he didn't think much of Ep. 1 but he said 3 and 4 are much better


----------



## NorthSky

I got some CDs @ home with low subterranean bass down to 18Hz, 15Hz, 12Hz, 10Hz, 5Hz, 4Hz, and even down to 3Hz!  ...Some Bass demo CDs...you know..."Sex is the Bass" and some Telarc music score demos, and that type of stuff like that, with big sub drivers on the front cover and a very sexy girl with great attributes...from top to bottom. 

My subs don't play that low (they're good down to about 35Hz ...Def Tech), but when I play them CDs my subs are sweating a lot because the amp plates in the back are burning!
And the front of the drivers are choking!


----------



## NorthSky

Toe said:


> For those who have seen both, which film is better overall for bass in your opinion between JA and John Wick? Going to double feature these Thurs night and want to save the best bass film for last.


Toe, from my own rig @ home; 'Jupiter Ascending'. ...More powerful overall...beats those little guns.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> Ok, digital noise...I want no part of it...don't want to reproduce that @ home from my modest rig...that's fo sur.
> And on top of that if the film mixers don't even know it's there ... then I don;t wanna know either.
> 
> But I'm very curious Brian; what is the percentage of say Blu-ray movie releases where film mixers put very low content in them?
> And, how precisely low is that sub frequency content (subterranean bass) that they know for certain they put in there?
> Last, why some film mixers start to roll off the bass heavily around 30Hz and by the time it hits 25Hz we only get less than a pouf (small fart)?


As I said film mixers neither add content nor filter content out. 

As for your questions I have no idea you can always go to data-bass.com and count the ones that they have measured. 

And as @FilmMixer on here as he mixes films for a living

And as your subs only going to 35hz explains a lot why you liked interstellar vs JA.


----------



## Killer_Nads

Homebrew101 said:


> I heard from a guy that has the 1st 4 episodes on screeners, he didn't think much of Ep. 1 but he said 3 and 4 are much better


I think you maybe referring to the screeners for season 2? I was actually talking about season 1.


----------



## Homebrew101

Yup, I was referring to season 2. Season 1 was great, enjoy!


----------



## NorthSky

Brian Fineberg said:


> As I said film mixers neither add content nor filter content out.
> As for your questions I have no idea you can always go to data-bass.com and count the ones that they have measured.
> And as @FilmMixer on here as he mixes films for a living
> 
> *And as your subs only going to 35hz explains a lot why you liked interstellar vs JA.*


Hey, I'm going to repeat what I said before; "I am not worthy".  ...Anyone that cannot get clean 16Hz or so (8Hz much more preferable) shouldn't be watching Blu-ray movies the way I do. 

It's all good Brian; I don't feel that 'low'.  ...And as long that I am allowed to post my opinion here I am very happy. ...Like Chappie. 
And my rig (soundbar under my CRT tube 19" B&W TV) sounds great!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> Hey, I'm going to repeat what I said before; "I am not worthy".  ...Anyone that cannot get clean 16Hz or so (8Hz much more preferable) shouldn't be watching Blu-ray movies the way I do.
> 
> It's all good Brian; I don't feel that 'low'.  ...And as long that I am allowed to post my opinion here I am very happy. ...Like Chappie.


Hahah no I didn't mean for it to be like that!! I meant interstellar bass is right in the sweet spot for your subs!! Not you shouldn't fee worthy


----------



## NorthSky

Still, folks with multiple large subwoofers (from 4 to 16), with 15", 18", 21" and 25" woofer drivers, ...that can play down to say 10Hz @ 130dB, with surround's excursions of 2-3 inches, and with roughly 5 to 10,000 RMS Watts total power available have a better grip on this bass subject than I. ...And even better too from the Blu-rays, over the HD DVDs and DVDs and Laserdiscs and VHS movie tapes and Netflix and Vudu and from any _torrent_ial rain from the internet express steam train railroad tracks...or from the cyber highway downstream bound airport. 

And *Data-Base* is the technical Bass measurement bible of them all. 
We read Ralph's Blu-ray reviews, then we check Data-Base for the real ingredients down there low and dirty. ...Subterranean shakes. 
...Mad Max with _Charlize_ should be a real blast when it hits Blu-ray inside our Blu-ray player's drawers.


----------



## AJ72

Toe said:


> For those who have seen both, which film is better overall for bass in your opinion between JA and John Wick? Going to double feature these Thurs night and want to save the best bass film for last.


Easily JA last.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

AJ72 said:


> Easily JA last.


Both are great. But yes JA is better


----------



## carp

Turn up the sub trim a lot more for John Wick. When we had our KC HT demo tour I had the sub trim 7 db's louder for the John Wick club scene than any of the others. Some movies/scenes get bloaty sounding if you go too hot with the bass (even with a good house curve) but John Wick isn't that way. It keeps sounding (feeling) better the hotter you go. 

I'm going to watch Jupiter Ascending tonight, should be good.


----------



## digler84

i've seen interstellar, jupiter ascending and john wick. all good movies and all good bass flicks, but i can't figure out the comparisons of JA to some of the all time greats. don't get me wrong, it was impressive, but it didn't stand out to me as an all time boomer like IH, WOTW, ect. 
'

i will say i went into JA thinking it would be terrible movie wise, but i actually enjoyed it. my kids loved the fight scenes and let's be honest, Mila is never going to hurt the overall rating for eye candy. as brian said, it's no schindlers list, but it's an entertaining movie with a fairly interesting plot. it was refreshing that it wasn't a rehashed alien theme, and the action will hold your attention through most of it. i just feel like i need to rent it again and turn up the volume a bit because normally i agree with people's assessment of good bass movies....but this one has me scratching my head why people are mentioning in the same breath as some of the greats.


----------



## Hopinater

Well all this talk of Jupiter Ascending prompted me to go out and rent it for tonight's entertainment. I can't wait to see this. I'll move my sub trim up a few clicks just for fun.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Funny thing is it will be rated exactly the same as wotw and is actually even better because it doesn't have clipping


----------



## Kini62

Hopinater said:


> Well all this talk of Jupiter Ascending prompted me to go out and rent it for tonight's entertainment. I can't wait to see this. I'll move my sub trim up a few clicks just for fun.


The audio is pretty good all around. Nothing really stood out for me, other than the movie was a horrid, steaming, stinking pile of poo.


----------



## azz7686

Killer_Nads said:


> Hehehe, i feel like an ass disliking a tv show after one episode. Watched episode 2 last night and it felt so much better. I'll actually risk it and say that i started enjoying it!  Still a bit too long for its own good! Wish they had it trimmed down to 40-45mins instead of the 60mins!
> 
> Anyone knows who that girl is that the family man (forgot his name) went to visit with the handcuffs? My god was she hot!!!


 Well I was very fond of her too  and the winner is Alexandra Daddario


----------



## wpbpete

Kini62 said:


> The audio is pretty good all around. Nothing really stood out for me, other than the movie was a horrid, steaming, stinking pile of poo.


I watched it for the second time and the story made more sense but all the characters/acting are god awful.

The excellent sound/bass as well as the spectacular visuals make it a very entertaining watch.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Kini62 said:


> The audio is pretty good all around. Nothing really stood out for me, other than the movie was a horrid, steaming, stinking pile of poo.


I am waiting for that one to be on the $2.99 rack!! Then maybe.


----------



## audiofan1

carp said:


> Turn up the sub trim a lot more for John Wick. When we had our KC HT demo tour I had the sub trim 7 db's louder for the John Wick club scene than any of the others. Some movies/scenes get bloaty sounding if you go too hot with the bass (even with a good house curve) but John Wick isn't that way. It keeps sounding (feeling) better the hotter you go.
> 
> I'm going to watch Jupiter Ascending tonight, should be good.


*Clean and gut wrenching all the way to reference level*



digler84 said:


> i've seen interstellar, jupiter ascending and john wick. all good movies and all good bass flicks, but i can't figure out the comparisons of JA to some of the all time greats. don't get me wrong, it was impressive, but it didn't stand out to me as an all time boomer like IH, WOTW, ect.
> '
> 
> i will say i went into JA thinking it would be terrible movie wise, but i actually enjoyed it. my kids loved the fight scenes and let's be honest, Mila is never going to hurt the overall rating for eye candy. as brian said, it's no schindlers list, but it's an entertaining movie with a fairly interesting plot. it was refreshing that it wasn't a rehashed alien theme, and the action will hold your attention through most of it. i just feel like i need to rent it again and turn up the volume a bit because normally i agree with people's assessment of good bass movies....but this one has me scratching my head why people are mentioning in the same breath as some of the greats.


*Quite simply because it is great*



Hopinater said:


> Well all this talk of Jupiter Ascending prompted me to go out and rent it for tonight's entertainment. I can't wait to see this. I'll move my sub trim up a few clicks just for fun.


*Run don't walk , you got a new powerhouse sub and this bay's call its name*



Brian Fineberg said:


> Funny thing is it will be rated exactly the same as wotw and is actually even better because it doesn't have clipping


*Couldn't agree more*



Kini62 said:


> The audio is pretty good all around. Nothing really stood out for me, other than the movie was a horrid, steaming, stinking pile of poo.


*The audio was that something did more than just standout!*



wpbpete said:


> I watched it for the second time and the story made more sense but all the characters/acting are god awful.
> 
> The excellent sound/bass as well as the spectacular visuals make it a very entertaining watch.


*I did my second viewing as well today at -10 to 0 (reference volume) and happened to notice the loudness mngment was set to On shutting this off was all Jupiter Ascending to become a Legendary 5 star bass movie and is my hands down pick of the year! Can anyone say" WOTW" meets "Oblivion" *

_Guys this seems to be the trend with Atmos blurays_


----------



## Hopinater

Ummm… Judging from the way my couch was shaking and everything on the walls were rattling I have to say there is plenty of bass in Jupiter Ascending. I also liked the film score. And the special effects and visuals were pretty cool as well.

As far as the movie itself goes... I enjoyed it. I found it entertaining. Which is usually all I ask for from a Sci-fi movie. Was it great? No. But worth watching in my subjective opinion. 

Digler are you sure you had your subs on? 

Simply put…this movie has BASS!


----------



## Kini62

If I didn't loathe JA so much I might give it a second viewing, but I hate to waste good beer on a lousy movie.


----------



## AJ72

audiofan1 said:


> *Clean and gut wrenching all the way to reference level*
> 
> 
> 
> *Quite simply because it is great*
> 
> 
> 
> *Run don't walk , you got a new powerhouse sub and this bay's call its name*
> 
> 
> 
> *Couldn't agree more*
> 
> 
> 
> *The audio was that something did more than just standout!*
> 
> 
> 
> *I did my second viewing as well today at -10 to 0 (reference volume) and happened to notice the loudness mngment was set to On shutting this off was all Jupiter Ascending to become a Legendary 5 star bass movie and is my hands down pick of the year! Can anyone say" WOTW" meets "Oblivion" *
> 
> _Guys this seems to be the trend with Atmos blurays_


I knew you'd be on the same page Audiofan!


----------



## AJ72

Brian Fineberg said:


> The movie can't decide if it wants to be serious or funny. And the villain is awful! But for a fun 2 hours of entertainment. I enjoyed it thoroughly. Sound and visuals are outstanding


Oh yeah the villain is g.. Damn awful. He won the best actor for his previous movie which was okay but not worth mentioning in this thread. Plus in both movie's he's almost whispering so hard to hear as well.


----------



## eNoize

*Maggie*










Interesting take on the zombie genre as a touching father-daughter drama, but it ultimately failed to satisfy. Still, worth a watch for Schwarzenegger's surprising and amazing performance, and the bass digs fairly deep which added some welcomed depth the soundtrack.


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ Interesting! I just added it to my que!


----------



## carp

Just finished Jupiter Ascending. 

Lived up to the hype that's for sure. I can't say if it's the best bass movie ever since I haven't watched a lot of the "old school" 5 star bass movies since I went nearfield with my 9th sub. I will say it's the best bass I've experienced since I got the nearfield sub and Crowson. 

The bass is varied, powerful, never a hint of bloat (so you can go as hot as your system will allow), violent, fun, scary, etc. etc. The Crowson got a work out too, this one digs deep. Nice wobble effects. 

What I love the most is that I had the bass way above reference and everyone else in the house is asleep and I know it didn't bother anyone. Neighbors never complain, wife/kids never complain... I can never move. My house isn't big but I really lucked out with the lay out of it I guess. That and my wife sleeps like a rock.


----------



## audiofan1

carp said:


> Just finished Jupiter Ascending.
> 
> Lived up to the hype that's for sure. I can't say if it's the best bass movie ever since I haven't watched a lot of the "old school" 5 star bass movies since I went nearfield with my 9th sub. I will say it's the best bass I've experienced since I got the nearfield sub and Crowson.
> 
> The bass is varied, powerful, never a hint of bloat (so you can go as hot as your system will allow), violent, fun, scary, etc. etc. The Crowson got a work out too, this one digs deep. Nice wobble effects.
> 
> What I love the most is that I had the bass way above reference and everyone else in the house is asleep and I know it didn't bother anyone. Neighbors never complain, wife/kids never complain... I can never move. My house isn't big but I really lucked out with the lay out of it I guess. That and my wife sleeps like a rock.


 Yeah! it left no bass octave unturned and represents the perfect mix of level and extension make it a masterpiece!


----------



## carp

audiofan1 said:


> Yeah! it left no bass octave unturned and represents the perfect mix of level and extension make it a masterpiece!


Yep, exactly. Damn... why couldn't the Hobbit movies or Avengers or other better movies that were neutered have bass like this!! Oh well, I'm not complaining that was a ton of fun!!


----------



## johnnygrandis

Everly had some fine LFE moments.


----------



## wth718

digler84 said:


> i've seen interstellar, jupiter ascending and john wick. all good movies and all good bass flicks, but i can't figure out the comparisons of JA to some of the all time greats. don't get me wrong, it was impressive, but it didn't stand out to me as an all time boomer like IH, WOTW, ect.
> '
> 
> i will say i went into JA thinking it would be terrible movie wise, but i actually enjoyed it. my kids loved the fight scenes and let's be honest, Mila is never going to hurt the overall rating for eye candy. as brian said, it's no schindlers list, but it's an entertaining movie with a fairly interesting plot. it was refreshing that it wasn't a rehashed alien theme, and the action will hold your attention through most of it. i just feel like i need to rent it again and turn up the volume a bit because normally i agree with people's assessment of good bass movies....but this one has me scratching my head why people are mentioning in the same breath as some of the greats.


I'm with you. I really liked this track a lot, but WOTW it's not.


----------



## Alan P

eNoize said:


> *Maggie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting take on the zombie genre as a touching father-daughter drama, but it ultimately failed to satisfy. Still, worth a watch for Schwarzenegger's surprising and amazing performance, and the bass digs fairly deep which added some welcomed depth the soundtrack.



Watched this last weekend.

Before I hit play, I always give my wife a short description of what we are about to watch. With this one I warned her that it had Arnie in it supposedly actually acting. I also told her that that never really turns out very well. 

Well, we were both very surprised that he did a very good job...I think it had a lot to do with the fact that he doesn't have that much dialogue to struggle with. 

I'd give it 3/5 stars.


----------



## mogrub

Hopinater said:


> ... As far as Jupiter Ascending itself goes... I enjoyed it. I found it entertaining. Which is usually all I ask for from a Sci-fi movie. Was it great? No. But worth watching in my subjective opinion ...


Hops, +1 on the bass props for JA, and +1 on the movie too. We finally saw it this week for the first time. The bass did not surprise, but the movie itself did. With all the flaming press, my wife expected to hate it, and I expected zilch. But we mixed some hefty Caucasians, gave JA a spin, and both came away thumbs up. 

Both of us gave it a B/B+ for the AQ, PQ and movie combined. And a solid A for Bass. That was just our know nuthin reaction with zero expectations. Pleasant surprise.

(BTW, I thought Mila Kunis in a body suit was worth half a letter grade all by itself.)


----------



## Killer_Nads

Hi Guys,

I actually need some help. This might not be the right place but you all seem highly knowledgable on your Bass so maybe someone might be able to help me 

Recently my AVR Onkyo 609 died (it was set up by AVR Home cinema specialist), it was running 5.1 B&W Speakers and Sub. I also had an amp running my CROWSONs transducers for two sofas.

When i bought my new AVR Onkyo TX-NR646 and set it up. I don't think I'm getting the same "correct" amount of Bass/Sofa Vibrations as i was getting before on quiter sounds.

I have setup my AVR doing the following:

Crossover for Subwoofer 120Hz and the speakers 80Hz each. Does that sound right? (I'm not sure what my old settings were).

One new setting i found on my AVR was *Phase Matching Bass*, its really great as it adds oomph to really low/quite sounds. Maybe like a door suddenly opening, i tried it with this and without and when using without you don't feel anything at all when the door opens in a scene from World War Z, however when this mode is on, you get a tiny judder which is very effective. However, the issue with setting this mode is that it adds way too much bass to the already loud/high sounds! Shaking up my whole house in some scenes! Hence, i thought maybe Off was the mode i should select for this! What do you think?

Is there any other way i can get the transducers to fire at those small sounds like the door opening but stay the same on the loud sounds like car crash etc...?

So the issue I'm having currently is that all loud and mid-loud sounds are fine, but I'm not getting any bass (and my transducers are not working) for the low quite sounds, that you just know should have bass but doesn't.

Its hard for me to exactly compare, but to me it feels as if i had bass and transducers working for those quite sounds with my old AVR. 

The Subwoofer has a dial on the back (Phase something) and the transducers amplifier has another one for LPF. These dials have not been changed from my old AVR so they should not be causing the problem. Also my Amps volume (that is running the crowsons) is currently on full.

Any help with this please guys?

Thanks.


----------



## digler84

Hopinater said:


> Digler are you sure you had your subs on?


man hop, i'm starting to feel like you don't want to be friends with me..... 

but of course i had my subs on! dual xv15se's which i know you are familiar with, and it sounded really good....i guess i'm just not understanding the excessive fanfare. it's no slouch by any means, but TIH it is not.

i guess now that you have a v3600i you are just too cool for the rest of us.


----------



## bear123

Just picked up Jupiter Ascending on Blu-Ray from Red Box. Going to watch it in the morning. This should be a fun ride since I now have full reference capability down to 10Hz and below. Well, in the bass department anyway. Speakers are not quite there yet.


----------



## AJ72

digler84 said:


> man hop, i'm starting to feel like you don't want to be friends with me.....
> 
> but of course i had my subs on! dual xv15se's which i know you are familiar with, and it sounded really good....i guess i'm just not understanding the excessive fanfare. it's no slouch by any means, but TIH it is not.
> 
> i guess now that you have a v3600i you are just too cool for the rest of us.


Dirk, I reckon it's right up there with TIH damn it!  It's not got a killer scene like Hulk vs Abomination or the pod emergence of WOTW but it's got huge hits, too many to mention, all the way throughout, more than both those movies have. For me the clean presentation (no clipping) just about seals the deal as the perfect bass movie. Full bandwidth the whole way too. I'm going to watch all three TIH, WOTW and JA back to back to see whether it stacks up but I'm confident it does. For content alone I put JA ahead but the other two have some killer scenes which JA doesn't have. All are top shelf so splitting hairs. In the end variables in setups will mean different experience for everyone but I'm a solid backer of JA being mentioned in the same sentence as any bass movie ever made.


----------



## audiofan1

Jupiter Ascending has already earned its bass patch and has since moved on to needle point


----------



## Toe

AJ72 said:


> Dirk, I reckon it's right up there with TIH damn it!  It's not got a killer scene like Hulk vs Abomination or the pod emergence of WOTW but it's got huge hits, too many to mention, all the way throughout, more than both those movies have. For me the clean presentation (no clipping) just about seals the deal as the perfect bass movie. Full bandwidth the whole way too. I'm going to watch all three TIH, WOTW and JA back to back to see whether it stacks up but I'm confident it does. For content alone I put JA ahead but the other two have some killer scenes which JA doesn't have. All are top shelf so splitting hairs. In the end variables in setups will mean different experience for everyone but I'm a solid backer of JA being mentioned in the same sentence as any bass movie ever made.


Wow! Same league as TIH?  That is still probably my favorite bass film. Cant wait to watch JA tonight!


----------



## AJ72

Toe said:


> Wow! Same league as TIH?  That is still probably my favorite bass film. Cant wait to watch JA tonight!


Yes Toe my friend can't wait to hear what you think about it.  It's a big call I know as TIH is the king for me too.......... Until now. JA is at least its equal on my system. 

Initially whilst I was watching I didn't get some of the hits that were coming. As a result I bumped the sub trim 2dB but then the movie took off and came into its own anyway. I HIGHLY recommend running this film 2 or 3dB hotter than normal. It's a fun ride.


----------



## Hopinater

digler84 said:


> man hop, i'm starting to feel like you don't want to be friends with me.....
> 
> but of course i had my subs on! dual xv15se's which i know you are familiar with, and it sounded really good....i guess i'm just not understanding the excessive fanfare. it's no slouch by any means, but TIH it is not.
> 
> i guess now that you have a v3600i you are just too cool for the rest of us.


Dig... of course we're still friends. I was just messing with you.  I know the system you have and it's incredible so I'm just scratching my head why you didn't find the bass in JA to be very good. 

However, in all seriousness, this brings up an interesting point. You and a few other guys aren't finding the bass in JA to be anything special while others are ranking it up there as a 5 star bass powerhouse. I wonder what's causing there to be a such huge difference in what people are experiencing. 

In most other possible 5 star bass movies there is usually full agreement that the movie is a bass monster. With TIH and WOTW there's full consensus that they have incredible bass. But in the case of JA... not so much. It's a head scratcher.


----------



## Bassment

I didn't notice anything amazing in Jupiter Ascending, maybe I had it too low. Bass was definitely good, nowhere near 5 star movies though for me.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

It measures as a 4.75 star movie. Exactly how the other heavy hitters measure. The only thing holding it back is dynamics. So therefore it's how it's played back Possible too low level in the persons HT

TIh:
Level - 5 Stars (112.99dB composite)
Extension - 5 Stars (2Hz)
Dynamics - 4 Stars (25.61dB)
Execution - 5 Stars - Still the track I hold all others to. It has everything.


Wotw:
WOTWCh9-1.JPG

War of the Worlds:

Level - 5 Stars (113.7dB composite)
Extension - 5 Stars (1 Hz)
Dynamics - 4 Stars (27.28dB)
Execution - 5 Stars - This film is the ultimate bass film, with something for every subwoofer system.

Overall - 4.75 Stars

JA:
Jupiter Ascending (7.1 TrueHD)

Level - 5 Stars (113.94dB composite)
Extension - 5 Stars (6Hz)
Dynamics - 4 Stars (26.76dB)
Execution - TBD

Recommendation: Buy.

From data-bass.com


----------



## wth718

Hopinater said:


> Dig... of course we're still friends. I was just messing with you.  I know the system you have and it's incredible so I'm just scratching my head why you didn't find the bass in JA to be very good.
> 
> However, in all seriousness, this brings up an interesting point. You and a few other guys aren't finding the bass in JA to be anything special while others are ranking it up there as a 5 star bass powerhouse. I wonder what's causing there to be a such huge difference in what people are experiencing.
> 
> In most other possible 5 star bass movies there is usually full agreement that the movie is a bass monster. With TIH and WOTW there's full consensus that they have incredible bass. But in the case of JA... not so much. It's a head scratcher.


I obviously can't speak for anyone else, but I thought JA was a great bass movie and voted it 5 stars. But for me, there's a pantheon of truly all-time great bass movies, and I don't think it quite gets there. 

Edit: perhaps that's what it's missing for me--that one (or two) signature demo scene.


----------



## mo949

Toe said:


> Wow! Same league as TIH?  That is still probably my favorite bass film. Cant wait to watch JA tonight!


TIH is one of my favs to. I like that's an amazing movie also.


----------



## Emaych

Some good bargains if you've not previously checked out: ODD THOMAS $7. STRIKE BACK S1&2 $14 -- both pretty good for bass -- the latter a series, of course (could have waited and saved about $15 on the pair, myself, oh well...)


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Wow! Same league as TIH?  That is still probably my favorite bass film. Cant wait to watch JA tonight!


I for one know there's no need to recommend going reference on this one to you Toe (as I know you always do) but to insure a bass feast along with an excellent soundtrack , this one somehow enabled the Loudness Management on my pre/pro and I didn't catch it till the second viewing! Once off the damn of bass burst forth with a vengeance

And this one, I didn't run hot ! but Carp mentioned its all gravy if you decided to bump the bass, which I may do for my third viewing !

Enjoy


----------



## Fatshaft

Toe,

Enjoy that hit at the 1:33:00 time frame...lasts about 1 second but WOW does it ever hit HARD!


----------



## audiofan1

Fatshaft said:


> Toe,
> 
> Enjoy that hit at the 1:33:00 time frame...lasts about 1 second but WOW does it ever hit HARD!


You mean the hit that caused a flex, jolt, crack or the sound of splitting timber in the room in a place that's never so much made a peep!


----------



## AJ72

Fatshaft, you're opinion on this one (JA) will be interesting to give perspective. You love lots of bass I know, where do you rate JA?


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> Toe,
> 
> Enjoy that hit at the 1:33:00 time frame...lasts about 1 second but WOW does it ever hit HARD!


Looking forward to it! I assume this is that huge 25hz spike from the graphs?


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> I for one know there's no need to recommend going reference on this one to you Toe (as I know you always do) but to insure a bass feast along with an excellent soundtrack , this one somehow enabled the Loudness Management on my pre/pro and I didn't catch it till the second viewing! Once off the damn of bass burst forth with a vengeance
> 
> And this one, I didn't run hot ! but Carp mentioned its all gravy if you decided to bump the bass, which I may do for my third viewing !
> 
> Enjoy


Interesting and thanks for the warning my friend! Just noticed this is a TrueHD track, so maybe it is one of those rare ones like Iron Man that engages DRC on some preamps (this happens on my Onkyo 885 with Iron Man). Will make sure DRC is off once the movie starts.


----------



## NorthSky

bear123 said:


> Just picked up Jupiter Ascending on Blu-Ray from Red Box. Going to watch it in the morning. This should be a fun ride since I now have full reference capability down to 10Hz and below. Well, in the bass department anyway. Speakers are not quite there yet.


Do you know how low 'Jupiter Ascending' goes?

* *6Hz* ...I just read Brian's above post. ...I'm out of the "loop". ...That 6Hz frequency, what instrument causes it, a synthesizer? 

How low can a bass shaker go?


----------



## Scott Simonian

NorthSky said:


> Do you know how low 'Jupiter Ascending' goes?
> 
> * *6Hz* ...I just read Brian's abovenpost. ...I'm out of the "loop". ...That 6Hz frequency, what instrument causes it, a synthesizer?
> 
> How low can a bass shaker go?













"How low can a bass shaker go?"

Depends on the "shaker" and the rest of the equipment/signal chain. 5hz is not unreasonable.


----------



## Hopinater

wth718 said:


> I obviously can't speak for anyone else, but I thought JA was a great bass movie and voted it 5 stars. But for me, there's a pantheon of truly all-time great bass movies, and I don't think it quite gets there.
> 
> Edit: perhaps that's what it's missing for me--that one (or two) signature demo scene.


I admit I ran JA a bit hot so maybe thats why I noticed the bass. The bass sounded fantastic so it does seem to be done cleanly. As far as demo scenes I feel like there is at least one scene that may serve that purpose but I'm not certain. I will have to go back and watch it again but I do remember when 


Spoiler



A ship was landing, I think on a planet, the subwoofers were working overtime.


Maybe that scene might prove to be one of those go to scenes.


----------



## bear123

NorthSky said:


> Do you know how low 'Jupiter Ascending' goes?
> 
> * *6Hz* ...I just read Brian's above post. ...I'm out of the "loop". ...That 6Hz frequency, what instrument causes it, a synthesizer?
> 
> How low can a bass shaker go?


I wouldn't worry much about 6 Hz. If you can cover mid teens and up you got 95% of what is there imo.


----------



## NorthSky

Scott Simonian said:


> "How low can a bass shaker go?"
> 
> Depends on the "shaker" and the rest of the equipment/signal chain. 5hz is not unreasonable.


Scott, what's the scale of the horizontal lines in that graph, ...5dB? 

And the juice (spike) seems to be coming from the low 25 Hertz region, where you can still hear it. 

__________

Any of you guys here using the D-BOX motion code simulator with your movies? ...You know...the Odyssee system that you put under your chairs and that are sync/programmed with those FOX Blu-ray movies. ...That's a Canadian invention by the way.


----------



## Scott Simonian

NorthSky said:


> Scott, what's the scale of the horizontal lines in that graph, ...5dB?
> 
> And the juice (spike) seems to be coming from the low 25 Hertz region, where you can still hear it.
> 
> __________
> 
> Any of you guys here using the D-BOX motion code simulator with your movies? ...You know...the Odyssee system that you put under your chairs and that are sync/programmed with those FOX Blu-ray movies. ...That's a Canadian invention by the way.


Horizontal is frequency. Vertical is dB.

25hz is really that audible if there is no distortion. That spike will knock things off the walls. You'll hear that.

Most people don't have D-Box but there is a thread about it in the >$20k subforum. 

My sub riser gives quite a 'motion simulator' sensation with the right content. A lot cheaper than the Dbox too.


----------



## NorthSky

bear123 said:


> I wouldn't worry much about 6 Hz. If you can cover mid teens and up you got 95% of what is there imo.


I was subscribing to Widescreen Review for several years in the past, and reading the DVD and HD DVD and Blu-ray movie reviews.
They have a measuring tool that tells how much content, if any, in some of those flicks under 30 and 25Hz. 
I don't remember reading much about content below 20Hz in many movies. I guess their tool is an antique and they need to upgrade in order to give us some accurate information in them Blus. 

Organ music; it's about 0.001% of my entire music collection, roughly 6,000 music titles...so I do need those pipe organs with their fundamentals in the 16Hz region plus the sub harmonics below @ around 8Hz. ...And some of my test and bass discs with content down to 3Hz, them too need to be accurately reproduced if I want to be in touch with the best that science has to offer in order to grow up in total wisdom and freedom and gain the respect of all my peers on planet Earth. 

You say mid teens, others say late single digits, and others late teens. ...And yet the best bass music impact is around 80Hz for good clarity, and 40Hz in movies for best punch in the guts of our chest. 
But for a true swivelling tornado in your living rooms only the people living in tornado alley of the USA can tell you all about...no fun.

And for real organ music what better places than the best cathedrals in the world. 

'Interstellar' was a heck of a ride @ my local IMAX theater...and I just don't care about Database and all that bass pizzazz. 
Now its 'Mad Max: Fury Road', also @ IMAX. 

Some of you guys have awesome bass systems right @ home. ...Stick with the best @ home; Blu-rays.
'Cause bass is more than subterranean lows and high decibel sound pressure; it's also 'bout high bass definition and high resolution.


----------



## NorthSky

Scott Simonian said:


> Horizontal is frequency. Vertical is dB.
> 
> 25hz is really that audible if there is no distortion. That spike will knock things off the walls. You'll hear that.
> 
> Most people don't have D-Box but there is a thread about it in the >$20k subforum.
> 
> My sub riser gives quite a 'motion simulator' sensation with the right content. A lot cheaper than the Dbox too.


Yeah sorry, that's what I meant, vertical bars. ...Or vertical lines, ...vertical scale.


----------



## Fatshaft

AJ72 said:


> Fatshaft, you're opinion on this one (JA) will be interesting to give perspective. You love lots of bass I know, where do you rate JA?


Like GPBURNS once said...even the evening news has bass in my room 
I loved JA...it's in the tops for me cuase it has what "I" like.
Relentless hard hitting and low BASS

I don't want to "feel" like this only:









I want to "feel" like this guy...











Toe said:


> Looking forward to it! I assume this is that huge 25hz spike from the graphs?


Yes that 25HZ scene I have seen and played at least 100 times...
I can't believe how much my screen SHAKES and during that 1 second!


----------



## AJ72

Just watched JA and TIH back to back. Sure the Abomination scene does stand alone almost in its own category but no movie until JA has made my room behave so violently, constantly. The weight behind so much of the bass in the film is extraordinary. As I said before both are outstanding films for bass but for me JA just slightly betters TIH for the amount of bass and its violent, visceral presentation. JA now sits at the top of the tree for pure bass Nirvana!


----------



## audiofan1

AJ72 said:


> Just watched JA and TIH back to back. Sure the Abomination scene does stand alone almost in its own category but no movie until JA has made my room behave so violently, constantly. The weight behind so much of the bass in the film is extraordinary. As I said before both are outstanding films for bass but for me JA just slightly betters TIH for the amount of bass and its violent, visceral presentation. JA now sits at the top of the tree for pure bass Nirvana!


It really is hard to convey but I'm liking " *JA just slightly betters TIH for the amount of bass and its violent, visceral presentation. JA now sits at the top of the tree for pure bass Nirvana![/QUOTE]"*
It may even rival Micheal Bay "s T4 for quantity but JA throws down the gauntlet on it . Its the very definition of a movie with bass


----------



## NorthSky

What is the exact time capsule in 'Jupiter Ascending' with that visceral 25Hz quantum bass?


----------



## AJ72

There are a few big scenes but 1.33 is quite big and others around it (1.18 I think). There's one scene which has a similar Flight of the Phoenix barrel roll not far from the big hit at 1.33. There's lots of scenes to choose from but some are short bursts of hot content.


----------



## Hopinater

AJ72 said:


> Just watched JA and TIH back to back. Sure the Abomination scene does stand alone almost in its own category but no movie until JA has made my room behave so violently, constantly. The weight behind so much of the bass in the film is extraordinary. As I said before both are outstanding films for bass but for me JA just slightly betters TIH for the amount of bass and its violent, visceral presentation. JA now sits at the top of the tree for pure bass Nirvana!





audiofan1 said:


> It really is hard to convey but I'm liking " *JA just slightly betters TIH for the amount of bass and its violent, visceral presentation. JA now sits at the top of the tree for pure bass Nirvana!*


*"*


> It may even rival Micheal Bay "s T4 for quantity but JA throws down the gauntlet on it . Its the very definition of a movie with bass


[/QUOTE]

I agree with the way you guys describe this. In my room it was a constant violent shaking and rumble. My couch was vibrating so much it felt like it was giving me a massage for most of the movie.


----------



## NorthSky

*'Jupiter Ascending' ... on Blu-ray (3D & Dolby Atmos)*



AJ72 said:


> There are a few big scenes but 1.33 is quite big and others around it (1.18 I think). There's one scene which has a similar Flight of the Phoenix barrel roll not far from the big hit at 1.33. There's lots of scenes to choose from but some are short bursts of hot content.


Thanks a lot; I will check from 1:18:00 and also from *1:33:00* ... and I will let you know my impression, to the second.


----------



## Toe

John Wick was great for bass, but JA was....... Great double bass feature! Looking forward to re-watching both (especially JA) when the new sub/speakers get here and setup.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> John Wick was great for bass, but JA was....... Great double bass feature! Looking forward to re-watching both (especially JA) when the new sub/speakers get here and setup.


That had to be a fun night I'm in need of purchasing John Wick as I originally thought its was rental status only! I ended up loving the movie


----------



## digler84

i guess i just need to re rent JA and pay more attention. i must have been half asleep or something. and again, it's not a weak movie by any means, it's just surprising to me that so many people are ranking it with TIH....in some cases above. so strange how some are saying one way, some the other. hop said it best when he said he's never seen a more polarizing experience. most times it's 100% agreement. is it possible there could be multiple disk mixes at play here? i got mine from redbox, and i know there have been issues with some redbox disks in the past. are the ones ranking it so high the ones that bought the disk, or rentals? again, i rented from redbox.


----------



## AJ72

Bluray rental for me.


----------



## NorthSky

*◙ TIH = 'The Incredible Hulk'*



digler84 said:


> i guess i just need to re rent *JA** and pay more attention. i must have been half asleep or something. and again, it's not a weak movie by any means, *it's just surprising to me that so many people are ranking it with TIH*◙....in some cases above. so strange how some are saying one way, some the other. hop said it best when he said he's never seen a more polarizing experience. most times it's 100% agreement. is it possible there could be multiple disk mixes at play here? i got mine from redbox, and i know there have been issues with some redbox disks in the past. are the ones ranking it so high the ones that bought the disk, or rentals? again, i rented from redbox.







* JA = 'Jupiter Ascending'


----------



## Toe

digler84 said:


> i guess i just need to re rent JA and pay more attention. i must have been half asleep or something. and again, it's not a weak movie by any means, it's just surprising to me that so many people are ranking it with TIH....in some cases above. so strange how some are saying one way, some the other. hop said it best when he said he's never seen a more polarizing experience. most times it's 100% agreement. is it possible there could be multiple disk mixes at play here? i got mine from redbox, and i know there have been issues with some redbox disks in the past. are the ones ranking it so high the ones that bought the disk, or rentals? again, i rented from redbox.


I would need to rewatch TIH to see where I would rank JA in comparison, but I doubt any particular scene in JA would top the Abomination scene for me personally. I thought JA was phenomenal though for bass!

I watched a rental and the bass was blistering. I can't imagine there being two different Atmos mixes for rental and retail. I'm sure the difference of opinion is due to all the variables from one setup/person to the next.


----------



## digler84

that bass cannon scene is one of my all time favorites. i will say though, that even with dual xv15se's i feel like i'm not getting all that scene has to offer. that scene is exactly why i have curiosities about the xv3600 or xs3000i......moooooooorrrrrrrreeeeeeee ruuummmmmbbbbbllllleeeee.


----------



## digler84

btw, i feel like someone mentioned that they are boosting their normal level for JA.....is that possibly whats going on here? some boosting, some not? DOFP was kinda like that too....required a boost because of low levels so some loved, others disappointed. JA wasn't low level, but if people are boosting that could be part of the problem.


----------



## AJ72

Yes I applied a little boosting when watching JA (+3dB) vs TIH. The Hulk mix is slightly hotter IMO.


----------



## Hopinater

digler84 said:


> btw, i feel like someone mentioned that they are boosting their normal level for JA.....is that possibly whats going on here? some boosting, some not? DOFP was kinda like that too....required a boost because of low levels so some loved, others disappointed. JA wasn't low level, but if people are boosting that could be part of the problem.


Good point Dig, perhaps that's it. I boosted mine a tad but not much (just 2 dBs). I did it because I can't help myself….If there's good bass I want even more bass. Don't ask me why (because I don't know). I just know I like it!!!!!


----------



## Toe

No boost here over my normal settings, but my normal settings for movies (I run flat for music) run ~8-10db hot below 50hz.


----------



## audiofan1

No boost and no Dynamic EQ as well but as mentioned I will by +3 for the next viewing but its completely unnecessary


----------



## bori

Watching the movie The Gunman. The 7.1 True HD audio is fantastic. The bass is also one of the best this year.


----------



## audiofan1

bori said:


> Watching the movie The Gunman. The 7.1 True HD audio is fantastic. The bass is also one of the best this year.


Another Atmos title holding it down!

Thanks


----------



## GPBURNS

bori said:


> Watching the movie The Gunman. The 7.1 True HD audio is fantastic. The bass is also one of the best this year.



Nice – next on my list
Had a choice between this and The November Man last night.
November Man had pretty decent track – not a bass fest 
but superb fidelity and LFE satisfying when expected.
B grade spy flick – worth a rental


----------



## wpbpete

GPBURNS said:


> November Man had pretty decent track – not a bass fest
> but superb fidelity and LFE satisfying when expected.
> B grade spy flick – worth a rental


His new movie 'Survivor' does have some good bass moments and a hot soundtrack, unfortunately it's still a B movie tho

'Kingsman' has a pretty dynamic mix, not a whole lot of bass but a fun ht ride none the less. It's also pretty hilarious even though it's not a comedy


----------



## alwaller

*Sub trim*

Hi all
What is sub trim ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NorthSky

alwaller said:


> Hi all
> What is sub trim ?
> Thanks in advance.


It's the volume level, for the subwoofer.


----------



## Hopinater

alwaller said:


> Hi all
> What is sub trim ?
> Thanks in advance.


It's the volume (level) your AVR sets your subwoofer(s) at. You access it through the SETUP menu (in most AVRs).


----------



## Hopinater

GPBURNS said:


> Nice – next on my list
> Had a choice between this and The November Man last night.
> November Man had pretty decent track – not a bass fest
> but superb fidelity and LFE satisfying when expected.
> B grade spy flick – worth a rental


I just watched this today on Netflix. However I think the streaming service does a dis-service to the movie because it seemed to lack the LFE you mention. Overall pretty decent though.


----------



## NorthSky

Hopinater said:


> I just watched this today on Netflix. However I think the streaming service does a dis-service to the movie because it seemed to lack the LFE you mention. Overall pretty decent though.


Is Netflix Lossless Audio 5.1 (or/and 7.1) like DTS-HD Master Audio and/or Dolby TrueHD from the Blu-ray movies you buy @ Amazon? 
...Or is it uncompressed multichannel LPCM? ...I'm talkin' streamin' here.

* I've read somewhere that it is only compressed stereo of very low resolution (kbps), much more less than MP3? 
Is tat true, and is that what some of you guys use to gauge the bass comin' up from your woof-woofs? ...Subwoofers. 

Also, Database; are they using Netflix audio streaming for their measurements, or some' else, like Blu-rays?


----------



## rhed

Got Odd Thomas on br used for $4.00. Just finished watching it. Very nice bass through out the movie. There's also a nice bass sweep when the guy gets hit by the truck.. Didn't pay attention the time stamp on that. Though the sweep will get things shaking in your room for sure when it extends down. Good movie too..


----------



## tvuong

Mad Max fury road: my couch shook almost constantly for the entire 2hrs long movie and that was only at -15MV with 3db subs hot


----------



## AJ72

NorthSky said:


> Is Netflix Lossless Audio 5.1 (or/and 7.1) like DTS-HD Master Audio and/or Dolby TrueHD from the Blu-ray movies you buy @ Amazon?
> ...Or is it uncompressed multichannel LPCM? ...I'm talkin' streamin' here.
> 
> * I've read somewhere that it is only compressed stereo of very low resolution (kbps), much more less than MP3?
> Is tat true, and is that what some of you guys use to gauge the bass comin' up from your woof-woofs? ...Subwoofers.
> 
> Also, Database; are they using Netflix audio streaming for their measurements, or some' else, like Blu-rays?


Always the Bluray is used for measurements on Data-bass.com

I've seen a few comments regarding Netflix to be inferior in some cases. Ragnarok is one that comes to mind. I only ever watch the original discs Bluray or DVD. No ripping, streaming or anything like that.


----------



## Hopinater

AJ72 said:


> Always the Bluray is used for measurements on Data-bass.com
> 
> I've seen a few comments regarding Netflix to be inferior in some cases. Ragnarok is one that comes to mind. I only ever watch the original discs Bluray or DVD. No ripping, streaming or anything like that.


Yeah me too….except yesterday when I watched November Man on a whim. I was just scrolling through Netflix and saw it there and decided to give it a go. It reminded me of why I always get the Blu-ray.

I don't want to bash Netflix though…I use Netflix for movies that aren't going to be full of bass (comedies etc) but I usually avoid it for action or any movie that is supposed to have a great audio track.


----------



## digler84

i wonder why it's like that for movies but not shows on netflix? think daredevil....fantastic audio on that one. strong, clean bass too.


----------



## audiofan1

AJ72 said:


> Always the Bluray is used for measurements on Data-bass.com
> 
> I've seen a few comments regarding Netflix to be inferior in some cases. Ragnarok is one that comes to mind. I only ever watch the original discs Bluray or DVD. No ripping, streaming or anything like that.


I had some good experiences with Netflix streaming but must admit to not comparing them to the disc at times but movies such as *Ragnarok , Alien Abduction and say the Halo 4 movie where all great*. And just why and how would they filter a movie? compress it? sure! Perhaps some may be lower in level but I've never felt any of the octaves where missing


----------



## alwaller

*Sub Trim*

Thank you Northsky And Hopinater for your reply


----------



## lovinthehd

Toe said:


> No boost here over my normal settings, but my normal settings for movies (I run flat for music) run ~8-10db hot below 50hz.


Yeah that wouldn't affect bass level perception


----------



## Toe

lovinthehd said:


> Yeah that wouldn't affect bass level perception


Point being I didn't alter my settings at all from how I normally watch action movies, so this track did not get any special advantage in my setup.


----------



## lovinthehd

Toe said:


> Point being I didn't alter my settings at all from how I normally watch action movies, so this track did not get any special advantage in my setup.


No problem but your ULF/Bass experiences are different accordingly.....


----------



## Toe

lovinthehd said:


> No problem but your ULF/Bass experiences are different accordingly.....


Not relatively speaking though since they ALL get the same advantage. In the context of the discussion we were having about this track in this thread, there was not additional boost or advantage.


----------



## bori

Check out the movie Big Game. Has some very awesome bass scenes.


----------



## Alan P

A bit off-topic here:

Do any of you guys have dogs that really hate the low stuff??

Since I've recently figured out how to get more ULF out of my subs , my dog seriously hates me. She will start panting like crazy and hides in the bedroom closet.

She also does this during extreme thunderstorms. She didn't seem to mind it as much when my subs were rolling off steeply around 20hz...but now (flat to ~7hz), not so much. 

Anyone??


----------



## Killer_Nads

WoW! Watched Terminator Genesis in cinema yesterday! My god the Bass in that movie was phenomenal! Demo material worth, at least according to me  The last 15-25mins fight was jaw smacking bass right across from start to finish! Every punch had a huge bass push behind it and that was just using the cinema system (Cineworld), which tbh has never been anything more then average, i want to this now to test with my home cinema and crowsons 

I can not wait for this movie to come out on Bluray, ill be surprised if it doesn't reach the go to demo! Hopefully the audio and bass will be just as good on bluray as it was on the theatre audio mix.


----------



## Bassment

Yes I really enjoyed the sound mix of Terminator Genisys too. Terminator Salvation blu-ray has awesome bass, hopefully Genisys will too.


----------



## ChromeJob

GPBURNS said:


> ... B grade spy flick – worth a rental


I enjoyed it a lot. Streamed, not bought.


wpbpete said:


> ... 'Kingsman' ... It's also pretty hilarious even though it's not a comedy.


Only if you consider DR. STRANGELOVE OR HOW I LEARNED TO STOP WORRYING AND LOVE THE BOMB a sober anti-nuke film like FAILSAFE. (Watch the extras ... it was definitely intended to be tongue-in-cheek. 



alwaller said:


> Hi all
> What is sub trim?


On my AVR, it's an easily accessed option to boost or attenuate the subwoofer level *without *having to go into _On-screen, Setup, Manual Configuration, Speaker Level, Subwoofer _to adjust it for a particular listening/viewing experience. => _Convenience._


----------



## lovinthehd

Alan P said:


> A bit off-topic here:
> 
> Do any of you guys have dogs that really hate the low stuff??
> 
> Since I've recently figured out how to get more ULF out of my subs , my dog seriously hates me. She will start panting like crazy and hides in the bedroom closet.
> 
> She also does this during extreme thunderstorms. She didn't seem to mind it as much when my subs were rolling off steeply around 20hz...but now (flat to ~7hz), not so much.
> 
> Anyone??


Sorry, no DAF needed for my subs because no dog. Be careful cuz I was just reading a post by someone in the neighborhood who is looking for their dog, left behind at home during our town's fireworks celebration the other night, as the dog hates fireworks, but apparently found a window to squeeze out of and hasn't been found yet....


----------



## NorthSky

Killer_Nads said:


> WoW! Watched *Terminator Genesis* in cinema yesterday! My god the Bass in that movie was phenomenal! Demo material worth, at least according to me  The last 15-25mins fight was jaw smacking bass right across from start to finish! Every punch had a huge bass push behind it and that was just using the cinema system (Cineworld), which tbh has never been anything more then average, i want to this now to test with my home cinema and crowsons
> 
> I can not wait for this movie to come out on Bluray, ill be surprised if it doesn't reach the go to demo! Hopefully the audio and bass will be just as good on bluray as it was on the theatre audio mix.


Is this a good movie? ...Would you recommend to folks of my generation...60+ ? ...Mad Max was great, with a good philosophical message in it:
Lovely Day.


----------



## Hopinater

Alan P said:


> A bit off-topic here:
> 
> Do any of you guys have dogs that really hate the low stuff??
> 
> Since I've recently figured out how to get more ULF out of my subs , my dog seriously hates me. She will start panting like crazy and hides in the bedroom closet.
> 
> She also does this during extreme thunderstorms. She didn't seem to mind it as much when my subs were rolling off steeply around 20hz...but now (flat to ~7hz), not so much.
> 
> Anyone??


Yep…my dog is the same. He hates storms, he hates fireworks and now he hates my subwoofers. And he especially hates the new V3600. And I think he might hate me now as well for bringing the subwoofers into the home. 

Being a neurotic dog is tough, especially in a home with subwoofers.


----------



## Killer_Nads

NorthSky said:


> Is this a good movie? ...Would you recommend to folks of my generation...60+ ? ...Mad Max was great, with a good philosophical message in it:
> Lovely Day.


TBH, being 30 is difficult for me to say if you would like it or not . I didn't think it was anything special, very similar to T2 but obviously not as good. It was just more of the same. One thing though, i didn't really find the action all that special, it was a disappointment for me! In fact Terminator Salvation i thought had much better action set pieces then this and they were also on a much larger scale! 

However, the last 20min scene was a bass whore, and also the 3D depth effect of the movie was very good right through out however it didn't have any gimmicky pop out scenes.

As for the actors, i thought the main actor (don't know his name) was poor, everyone else i thought was okay though. 

Overall, id say its worth a watch still but you won't miss anything if you don't see it. However, its definitely one that i will be checking out again on bluray in my HT


----------



## Alan P

Hopinater said:


> Yep…my dog is the same. He hates storms, he hates fireworks and now he hates my subwoofers. And he especially hates the new V3600. And I think he might hate me now as well for bringing the subwoofers into the home.
> 
> Being a neurotic dog is tough, especially in a home with subwoofers.


I'm gonna try a ThunderShirt and see what happens. It's free to try so I got nothing to lose.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Re watched exodus last night and bumped the bass 3db. Woah! Monster for bass and such clean sound throughout!


----------



## Emaych

Killer_Nads said:


> In fact Terminator Salvation i thought had much better action set pieces then this and they were also on a much larger scale!
> 
> However, the last 20min scene was a bass whore....
> 
> As for the actors, i thought the main actor (don't know his name) was poor, everyone else i thought was okay though.


So confusing! Your take on TERMINATOR GENISYS seems a little reserved, but then you go on to proclaim it is a great movie, or at least in the last twenty minutes or so. Are we to understand it has insufficient bass in the first three quarters -- or not a good movie until that last quarter?

BTW, it is Arnold Schwarzenegger -- former gov of CA, also in T2.

But I am solidly behind your appreciation of TERMINATOR SALVATION -- one of my favorite standards of all time. Coincidentally watched it in its entirety again last weekend. Audio mastery! One of my top reference tracks with PROMETHEUS and a handful of others. The film is genius -- every aspect of it....


----------



## wilesone

Alan P said:


> A bit off-topic here:
> 
> Do any of you guys have dogs that really hate the low stuff??
> 
> Since I've recently figured out how to get more ULF out of my subs , my dog seriously hates me. She will start panting like crazy and hides in the bedroom closet.
> 
> She also does this during extreme thunderstorms. She didn't seem to mind it as much when my subs were rolling off steeply around 20hz...but now (flat to ~7hz), not so much.
> 
> Anyone??


Could I ask how you figred out how to get more extension out of your setup? Anything else in the setup change? A PM would be great if you don't want to post it here. TIA


----------



## Killer_Nads

Emaych said:


> So confusing! Your take on TERMINATOR GENISYS seems a little reserved, but then you go on to proclaim it is a great movie, or at least in the last twenty minutes or so. Are we to understand it has insufficient bass in the first three quarters -- or not a good movie until that last quarter?
> 
> BTW, it is Arnold Schwarzenegger -- former gov of CA, also in T2.
> 
> But I am solidly behind your appreciation of TERMINATOR SALVATION -- one of my favorite standards of all time. Coincidentally watched it in its entirety again last weekend. Audio mastery! One of my top reference tracks with PROMETHEUS and a handful of others. The film is genius -- every aspect of it....


Hehehe, sorry for the confusion. I guess i was a bit double minded about it. No i wouldn't say Genysis is a good movie, or even a decent one. It was probably very average atleast for me. But what i meant was that i was very impressed by its sound and especially its Bass! It uses very empowering Bass in the first 20 mins and the last 20mins of the film, the rest of the film also has good audio, but you really feel the bass at the end! 

Its going to be a very good bluray disc for audio demos, atleast i hope so 

As for the film itself, it was too over convoluted for its own good. Trying to make it more difficult to understand then it needed to be especially all the time travel crap! However, i found the biggest drawback to the movie was the miscasting of a lot of actors in the film (apart from Arnold of course)! 
I couldn't stand the Connors, they were truly awful especially when you consider the ones who played the roles in the earlier movies. Its a major disappointment because it was supposed to be a trilogy series but i can't see myself watching this cast again.


----------



## Emaych

^^^Well, give me twenty minute brackets of relentless bass assault and I'm going to declare a nascent classic! Thank you for your detailed appraisal there. If I were to hazard a guess, I'd venture that injected complexity was intended as a hedge against stagnation at this stage of the proceedings -- you've got your aging Arnie looking for another sure payday -- apparently the financial exigencies of this tentpole franchise militate toward mandatory inclusion of the Arnster. 



I agree with others that that presumption is false. Arnold's image even made it into SALVATION, which represented to me a fresh departure, even though supposedly still focused on the John Conner mythology. I'm mildly curious to see how the old A.S. is incorporated into the new installment, but any plot points absolutely pale to sound quality. 



I repeat, SALVATION is utterly awesome! I've got two new multichannels to play with, and used SALVATION this last weekend to gauge my new sound, but had to watch the whole thing, again again! Probably the sixth viewing in totality, but must have watched the outsized robot attack on the "resistance" gas station scores of times. If we get anything like that for home video -- let alone two sequences -- anything additional (but ultimately extraneous, like coherent plot or admirable acting), would be unexpected, even gratuitous, bonus.


----------



## NorthSky

Brian Fineberg said:


> Re watched exodus last night and bumped the bass 3db. Woah! Monster for bass and such clean sound throughout!


I like *'Exodus: Gods and Kings'*. ...The picture and sound are polished...and the bass is very very decent/potent.

By the way, it's a FOX Blu-ray title...and many of them are on sale right now...'Exodus' 3D Blu is only fifteen bucks (I paid twice).

______

* As for Arnold in *'Terminator Genisys'* ... yes, it is Arnold, one of the very main characters.


----------



## Bassment

If you like terminator salvation you'll definitely like genisys. Arnold was really good in it.

I really liked it


----------



## Alan P

wilesone said:


> Could I ask how you figred out how to get more extension out of your setup? Anything else in the setup change? A PM would be great if you don't want to post it here. TIA


I used a MiniDSP and applied a +8db low shelf filter, that was pretty much it.


----------



## tvuong

Alan P said:


> I used a MiniDSP and applied a +8db low shelf filter, that was pretty much it.


Without adding a high pass filter down low?


----------



## Alan P

tvuong said:


> Without adding a high pass filter down low?


Nope. Should I??


----------



## tvuong

I would put a high pass where your lowest end rolls off to prevent boosting at the frequencies it can't handle.


----------



## Alan P

tvuong said:


> I would put a high pass where your lowest end rolls off to prevent boosting at the frequencies it can't handle.


So, around 7hz...??

Can you tell me exactly how to implement that in the MiniDSP?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Wouldn't the built in limiter take care of that?


----------



## tvuong

^^ I forgot what your compression sweeps look like as that will be a determined factor what frequency should be HP'ed along with how loud and how hot do you normally listen to? I would place it where it compresses down low for your listening level. You might not need a high pass at your norm level but as a safety net for those loud demo sessions, you would be better off having a high pass as with that 8db boost and if it's beyond your sub capability down low, it will distort and make bad noise. I don't have a minidsp so I don't know how that can be done.


----------



## Alan P

Thanks for the advice @tvuong, I'll do some more checking into it elsewhere and let this thread get back on-topic.


----------



## wth718

tvuong said:


> ^^ I forgot what your compression sweeps look like as that will be a determined factor what frequency should be HP'ed along with how loud and how hot do you normally listen to? I would place it where it compresses down low for your listening level. You might not need a high pass at your norm level but as a safety net for those loud demo sessions, you would be better off having a high pass as with that 8db boost and if it's beyond your sub capability down low, it will distort and make bad noise. I don't have a minidsp so I don't know how that can be done.


If it's a sealed sub, why would you apply a HPF unless it's really called for? As in, he hears bottoming out or bad noises at volumes he listens at? And if that's the case, less boost should be applied instead of adding a HPF. The whole point of a sealed alignment is to get max extension--a HPF defeats that. But this is off topic...


----------



## Alan P

wth718 said:


> If it's a sealed sub, why would you apply a HPF unless it's really called for? As in, he hears bottoming out or bad noises at volumes he listens at? And if that's the case, less boost should be applied instead of adding a HPF. The whole point of a sealed alignment is to get max extension--a HPF defeats that. But this is off topic...


Yeah, I hear no bad noises even when pushing it up to 0MV...so obviously not at my normal -10 to -15MV.

I've actually considered boosting it a couple more db just to see what it sounds like, but that is probably completely unnecessary at this point. I'm more than satisfied with the bass as it is now.


----------



## tvuong

wth718 said:


> If it's a sealed sub, why would you apply a HPF unless it's really called for? As in, he hears bottoming out or bad noises at volumes he listens at? And if that's the case, less boost should be applied instead of adding a HPF. The whole point of a sealed alignment is to get max extension--a HPF defeats that. But this is off topic...


Good point. 


Alan P said:


> Yeah, I hear no bad noises even when pushing it up to 0MV...so obviously not at my normal -10 to -15MV.
> 
> I've actually considered boosting it a couple more db just to see what it sounds like, but that is probably completely unnecessary at this point. I'm more than satisfied with the bass as it is now.


Then you are good as is without. I was thinking about protecting your subs with that much boost down low. I am sure you are running your subs a few db hot on top of the LS. Ok, back to regular bass program.


----------



## wilesone

Alan P said:


> I used a MiniDSP and applied a +8db low shelf filter, that was pretty much it.


Thanks Alan. What Freq did you start the shelf at? I've done the same with pretty good results except for a big null at 8 Hz that annoys the crap out of me but probably makes little real world difference.

To actually add to the thread- I watched the first Hellboy again the other day and enjoyed the hell out of the bass in it. 
Kingsman- Really enjoyed the movie, not much that I remember standing out for bass.
Run All Night- Enjoy pretty much all Liam's movies, same as above for bass.
The Gunman- Pretty good movie, a bit slow. Some pretty nice bass moments but of course i wanted more.


----------



## Alan P

wilesone said:


> Thanks Alan. What Freq did you start the shelf at? I've done the same with pretty good results except for a big null at 8 Hz that annoys the crap out of me but probably makes little real world difference.


I started at 20hz (where it was dropping off without the MiniDSP). Here's a before/after graph.













And on-topic:

I finally watched Ragnarok the other night - as reported here, some really good low stuff and plenty of it. Not a bad movie either, had some really good tension building moments.

Watched Jupiter Ascending last weekend - I really enjoyed it. Not nearly as bad as some of the reviews would lead you to believe. I really liked Eddie Redmayne's character/performance. Oh yeah, and a TON of good bass!

Watched Maggie - who knew...Arnie can actually act!  Had some nice, atmospheric bass.

Watched Kingsman - love, love, love Kingsman! What a fun movie, and the great bass is just icing on the cake!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Alan P said:


> I started at 20hz (where it was dropping off without the MiniDSP). Here's a before/after graph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on-topic:
> 
> I finally watched Ragnarok the other night - as reported here, some really good low stuff and plenty of it. Not a bad movie either, had some really good tension building moments.
> 
> Watched Jupiter Ascending last weekend - I really enjoyed it. Not nearly as bad as some of the reviews would lead you to believe. I really liked Eddie Redmayne's character/performance. Oh yeah, and a TON of good bass!
> 
> Watched Maggie - who knew...Arnie can actually act!  Had some nice, atmospheric bass.
> 
> Watched Kingsman - love, love, love Kingsman! What a fun movie, and the great bass is just icing on the cake!


That's hysterical about JA. While I enjoyed it I thought E. redmayne was the worst!!

Agree with the rest but now I have to rent Maggie


----------



## Alan P

Brian Fineberg said:


> That's hysterical about JA. While I enjoyed it *I thought E. redmayne was the worst!!*
> 
> Agree with the rest but now I have to rent Maggie


There's something wrong with you Brian.




J/K! Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## wpbpete

Alan P said:


> Watched Kingsman - love, love, love Kingsman! What a fun movie, and the great bass is just icing on the cake!


WoW! That's an impressive graph for 'Kingsman'
I thought it was a fun watch and very dynamic but I didn't pick up that kind of bass  Time for a 3rd watch :kiss:


----------



## wth718

wpbpete said:


> WoW! That's an impressive graph for 'Kingsman'
> I thought it was a fun watch and very dynamic but I didn't pick up that kind of bass  Time for a 3rd watch :kiss:


I don't think that was a graph of Kingsmen, but of the frequency response of his system. No way KM had that much full-bandwidth content.


----------



## Alan P

wth718 said:


> I don't think that was a graph of Kingsmen, but of the frequency response of his system. No way KM had that much full-bandwidth content.


That indeed was NOT a graph of any movie, it's the response from my subs....but I'm pretty sure Pete knew that when he posted. I believe it was a good-natured jab to get us back on topic.


----------



## wpbpete

wth718 said:


> I don't think that was a graph of Kingsmen, but of the frequency response of his system. No way KM had that much full-bandwidth content.





Alan P said:


> That indeed was NOT a graph of any movie, it's the response from my subs....but I'm pretty sure Pete knew that when he posted.* I believe it was a good-natured jab to get us back on topic.*


I'm not that witty... My bad, I didn't catch that the thumb pic was the same as the large pic  I see it now, thanks. Awesome system Alan


----------



## coolrda

Brian Fineberg said:


> That's hysterical about JA. While I enjoyed it I thought E. redmayne was the worst!!
> 
> Agree with the rest but now I have to rent Maggie


I don't know what made me laugh harder, his comment or yours commenting on his. Yeah I must say that was the biggest "dynamic range" in performances , especially back to back , that I've seen or remember. I think Redmayne had to be messing with them.


----------



## AJ72

I thought Eddie Redpayne was quite ordinary............... but the bass extraordinary!


----------



## wilesone

Alan P said:


> I started at 20hz (where it was dropping off without the MiniDSP).
> 
> Thanks a lot Alan.


----------



## Emaych

coolrda said:


> I don't know what made me laugh harder, his comment or yours commenting on his. Yeah I must say that was the biggest "dynamic range" in performances , especially back to back , that I've seen or remember. I think Redmayne had to be messing with them.


I don't know, can't myself actually judge that as I have not yet seen Redmayne's academy award performance (only JA), but you might want to give comparison consideration to Halle Berry, who, if memory serves, was the first African American to win the Oscar for Best Actress for MONSTER'S BALL, then the next year attended the Razzies, Oscar in hand, to accept for Worst, for CATWOMAN. [For bonus points: name the only other African American actress to boast a Best Actress Oscar -- post Halle win...]


----------



## coolrda

Emaych said:


> I don't know, can't myself actually judge that as I have not yet seen Redmayne's academy award performance (only JA), but you might want to give comparison consideration to Halle Berry, who, if memory serves, was the first African American to win the Oscar for Best Actress for MONSTER'S BALL, then the next year attended the Razzies, Oscar in hand, to accept for Worst, for CATWOMAN. [For bonus points: name the only other African American actress to boast a Best Actress Oscar -- post Halle win...]


Ha! No way man. Hot chicks don't make bad movies(or maybe its I don't notice).


----------



## Emaych

coolrda said:


> Ha! No way man. Hot chicks don't make bad movies(or maybe its I don't notice).


Who said anything about "bad movies"? What I was responding to was candidates for greatest range in acting -- stellar to miserably mediocre, one way of putting it. I personally found Redmayne's villain in JA to be quite cringe-inducing, but have only his Oscar win to inform me of that range in THEORY OF EVERYTHING, which I've not seen. 


Did see both MONSTER'S BALL and CATWOMAN however -- Halle Berry did span a chasm from brilliant to putrid in those two -- bone-raw, real, and gut-wrenching in MONSTER'S BALL, though in her head-scratching turn as Catwoman, I was utterly mystified as to what she was going for. Both awards (Oscar and Razzie) quite deserved in my mind. Incidentally, CATWOMAN was no slouch for LFE -- one of my go-to DVDs back in the day -- have no idea how it stacks up now.


No takers on the bonus? -- who is the only other African American woman to have achieved a Best Actress Oscar win? HINT: movie titles of both wins is somewhat coincidentally related.


----------



## Emaych

BTW, to address whether CATWOMAN might be considered a bad movie simply due to Ms. Berry's puzzling performance, I personally found the movie quite delightful -- watched it maybe three times start to finish. Another point to be made is that it is barred from consideration as bad, due to pronounced LFE content -- window dressing like acting, and all the other non-essential peripherals, such as plot, dialogue, etc., cannot weigh against such a high value qualifier as LFE content.


Still looking for that bonus answer -- two, and only two, African American women hold Best Actress Oscars. Halle was the first. Who is the other? Lest you are thinking Lupita Nyong’o, there would be a few things wrong with that answer (not a win for Best Actress, and not African American)....


----------



## digler84

Emaych said:


> Still looking for that bonus answer -- two, and only two, African American women hold Best Actress Oscars. Halle was the first. Who is the other? Lest you are thinking Lupita Nyong’o, there would be a few things wrong with that answer (not a win for Best Actress, and not African American)....


for best actress?? pretty sure halle is the only one. best SUPPORTING actress has a few, but that includes lupita which you point out isn't for best actress....so i'm not sure where you are going here? the two ladies from "the help" were nominated, but only octavia spencer got the nod for supporting role.


----------



## digler84

oh yeah, thought i already posted this, but back on topic i took the kids to see Minions tonight. Before everyone gets excited, no...it doesn't seem like it will be anything noteworthy as far as bass is concerned. so why do i bring it up in this thread? well, the theater i was in just happened to be situated right next to the IMAX theater that was playing the new Terminator. HOLY SMOKES.....you could tell that flick was hitting THROUGH THE WALLS. My son even turned to me and said, "I wonder if that other movie will go off before ours starts? If not, it may be hard to hear the movie." LOL. I just turned to him and said, "son, it's just extra bass to enhance the movie we came to see."  To which he replied, "I bet that movie next door would really shake our couch at home, wouldn't it?" "Let's hope it does buddy."


----------



## basshead81

Alan P said:


> Nope. Should I??


No you are good as is. Glad that low shelf idea is working out btw.


----------



## basshead81

Btw, Mad Max: Fury Road is a BASS FEST!


----------



## Emaych

digler84 said:


> for best actress?? pretty sure halle is the only one. best SUPPORTING actress has a few, but that includes lupita which you point out isn't for best actress....so i'm not sure where you are going here? the two ladies from "the help" were nominated, but only octavia spencer got the nod for supporting role.


Just a little trivia fun, but definitely two -- Best Actress (not supporting). Second lady who won garnered wide acclaim in that role for her physical transformation, and seemed to have opened people's eyes and opened up her career for much broader offerings than previously.


Good reporting on the TERMINATOR flick -- just noticed it for pre-order at $20, so looks like it is going to be offered on the more reasonable side of new releases when that comes about. Possibly a new reference title? -- my anticipation builds! (won't tempt me into the theater though....)


----------



## AJ72

Eymach it's a good idea but with the google factor probably doesn't hold much interest as too easy to cheat. FWIW I believe (and I'm guessing here playing an honest game) you are referring to the girl out of that singing movie about Temptations? Jennifer Hudson? I thought it was for best supporting actress though? is it dream girls?


----------



## Killer_Nads

Watched another Arnold flick, Maggie.

Was a crap film, however, had a lot of (*wait for it*) unnecessary bass in it! 

Seemed to me that the soundtrack had a lot of bass in it, as some of the quieter scenes were rumbling my couch like crazy! Just seemed like an overdose and unnecessary. Hahaha can't believe I'm saying that!!  usually the more the better but in this film a lot of it was out of context.


----------



## Emaych

AJ72 said:


> Eymach it's a good idea but with the google factor probably doesn't hold much interest as too easy to cheat. FWIW I believe (and I'm guessing here playing an honest game) you are referring to the girl out of that singing movie about Temptations? Jennifer Hudson? I thought it was for best supporting actress though? is it dream girls?


HMMM, not sure Google going to be much help here -- you would think so, looking for the only other African American actress than Halle Berry, to hold the Oscar -- a win, not nomination -- for BEST ACTRESS (not in supporting role). She won that Oscar after Halle won it for MONSTER'S BALL. So a limited list, but Google might not yield results that will provide the answer -- maybe, we'll see. So a couple more hints that will probably give it away:

The second actress figures prominently in a new release getting major attention in this thread as a bass powerhouse.

This actress was not African American at the time of her win, but is now.


----------



## Alan P

Emaych said:


> This actress was not African American at the time of her win, but is now.





Trick question then??

Was it Rachel Dolezal?




EDIT: Well, you must mean Charlize Theron for "Monster", but have no idea what you mean by saying she is now African American.


----------



## Emaych

Alan P said:


> Trick question then??
> 
> Was it Rachel Dolezal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Well, you must mean Charlize Theron for "Monster", but have no idea what you mean by saying she is now African American.


You are correct, sir -- with the answer appearing after "EDIT", that is. She won for the 2003 film MONSTER, but gained American citizenship only after that win, so was only African before that. From Wikipedia:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_awards_and_nominations_received_by_Charlize_Theron



*Charlize Theron...*is a South African and American actress, producer and fashion model. She has starred in several Hollywood films, such as _Mad Max: Fury Road_ (2015).



Theron received critical acclaim for her portrayal of serial killer Aileen Wuornos in _Monster_ (2003), for which she won the Academy Award.



Theron became a U.S. citizen in 2007, while retaining her South African citizenship


----------



## Alan P

Yup, trick question.

_South African_-American is not the same as _African_-American, at least in the generally accepted definition of the term. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_American



> African Americans, also referred to as Black Americans or Afro-Americans, is an ethnic group of citizens or residents of the United States with total or partial ancestry from any of the native populations of Sub-Saharan Africa.[3][4] The term may also be used to include only those individuals who are descended from African slaves.[5][6] As a compound adjective the term is usually hyphenated as African-American.[7][8]


----------



## Emaych

Alan P said:


> Yup, trick question.
> 
> _South African_-American is not the same as _African_-American, at least in the generally accepted definition of the term.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_American


 I wouldn't say "trick" -- it required some out-of-the-box insight, such as you applied, but pretty straightforward. Yes, I am aware of the common vernacular usage, but that is what made it an interesting exercise in insightful thinking, otherwise, as our friend AJ72 pointed out, you could just look it up, and there's no real fun there. 

Anyway, just an intriguing bit of trivia to add to what promises to be a bass fest for the ages, that being MAD MAX FURY ROAD, from most accounts. I think I do not so much trust what people are hearing in the theaters though -- I have to wait for the blu, but thanks to the early reporting, I have another promising title to long for...for so so many months!


----------



## dchabby

In anticipation of going to see the new Terminator movie this weekend, my son and I watched the first 4 Terminator movies in the last 2 weeks ending with Salvation last night.

I must say that movie had the most bass I have ever heard in any movie. My girlfriend upstairs was trying to read a book and had to go outside to continue !!

Was a lot of fun and not a bad movie either I thought.


----------



## Emaych

dchabby said:


> In anticipation of going to see the new Terminator movie this weekend, my son and I watched the first 4 Terminator movies in the last 2 weeks ending with Salvation last night.
> 
> I must say that movie had the most bass I have ever heard in any movie. My girlfriend upstairs was trying to read a book and had to go outside to continue !!
> 
> Was a lot of fun and not a bad movie either I thought.


I heartily agree 100%! I might be wrong, but I don't think SALVATION got (or gets) quite the accolades it deserves, either in the series or as a bass monster. Out of curiosity I looked it up yesterday on Blu-ray.com. 4.9 STARS for audio! Just read this:

"_Terminator Salvation_ explodes onto Blu-ray with a remarkably loud, active, clear, and entertaining DTS-HD MA 5.1 lossless soundtrack. From the opening title music, it becomes clear that this one means business. It's a punishing listen that seems to at every turn mangle the listening area with prodigious amounts of bass, mesmerizing and natural surround implementation, and borderline unmerciful volume at reference level, but it's a sonic joy to behold that never gets old and always seems to find a way to top itself with each major sequence...."!!

But even after every action sequence, the sound returns to the purest, most exactingly detailed, perfectly conceptualized sound mix I think I have in my collection_ -- "_it's a sonic joy to behold that never gets old and always seems to find a way to top itself with each major sequence...." -- man, that guy got it right, as did the sound designer! Bravo!


----------



## Emaych

^^^Oh, cannot discount the special effects either -- all this stuff looks real to my eyes -- one of my favorite all time movies ever....


----------



## Emaych

Just the ending tidbit from that review cited above:
"...low end positively devastates the listening area and the eardrums, rattles the furniture, and completes what is nothing short of an awesome sonic experience."


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Emaych said:


> I heartily agree 100%! I might be wrong, but I don't think SALVATION got (or gets) quite the accolades it deserves, either in the series or as a bass monster. Out of curiosity I looked it up yesterday on Blu-ray.com. 4.9 STARS for audio! Just read this:
> 
> "_Terminator Salvation_ explodes onto Blu-ray with a remarkably loud, active, clear, and entertaining DTS-HD MA 5.1 lossless soundtrack. From the opening title music, it becomes clear that this one means business. It's a punishing listen that seems to at every turn mangle the listening area with prodigious amounts of bass, mesmerizing and natural surround implementation, and borderline unmerciful volume at reference level, but it's a sonic joy to behold that never gets old and always seems to find a way to top itself with each major sequence...."!!
> 
> But even after every action sequence, the sound returns to the purest, most exactingly detailed, perfectly conceptualized sound mix I think I have in my collection_ -- "_it's a sonic joy to behold that never gets old and always seems to find a way to top itself with each major sequence...." -- man, that guy got it right, as did the sound designer! Bravo!


Because it's Really not a bass monster. It may have a lot of loud bass but doesn't even compare to the real heavy hitters. 

From data-bass


Level - 5 Stars (113.8dB)
Extension - 3 Stars (17Hz)
Dynamics - 4 Stars (26.4dB)
Execution - 4 Stars - Tremendous midbass film, the gas station scene up to the HK capture is demo material.

Overall - 4 Stars

Loud mid bass doesn't equal great bass

But still I agree very good bass film. Just not top tier


----------



## Toe

Terminator Salvation is a fantastic bass/audio ride even if it doesn't hit the deepest. Besides that last bit of extension, execution is fantastic. 4.5/5 in my book.


----------



## tvuong

Brian Fineberg said:


> Loud mid bass doesn't equal great bass


It's great to me. I like extension but also equally enjoy mid bass.


----------



## beastaudio

dchabby said:


> In anticipation of going to see the new Terminator movie this weekend, my son and I watched the first 4 Terminator movies in the last 2 weeks ending with Salvation last night.
> 
> I must say that movie had the most bass I have ever heard in any movie. My girlfriend upstairs was trying to read a book and had to go outside to continue !!
> 
> Was a lot of fun and not a bad movie either I thought.


Oh boy, Yea the wife's favorite place to read is directly above the front stage on the theater. She definitely doesn't get to do much reading if I am running the system anywhere near reference.... Honestly there aren't too many places to hide in the house when that is going down...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

tvuong said:


> It's great to me. I like extension but also equally enjoy mid bass.


I also agreed that it was good bass. But just trying to explain why it's not considered as good as the heavy hitters as the op was confused


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> Because it's Really not a bass monster. It may have a lot of loud bass but doesn't even compare to the real heavy hitters.
> 
> From data-bass
> 
> 
> Level - 5 Stars (113.8dB)
> Extension - 3 Stars (17Hz)
> Dynamics - 4 Stars (26.4dB)
> Execution - 4 Stars - Tremendous midbass film, the gas station scene up to the HK capture is demo material.
> 
> Overall - 4 Stars
> 
> Loud mid bass doesn't equal great bass
> 
> But still I agree very good bass film. Just not top tier





Toe said:


> Terminator Salvation is a fantastic bass/audio ride even if it doesn't hit the deepest. Besides that last bit of extension, execution is fantastic. 4.5/5 in my book.





tvuong said:


> It's great to me. I like extension but also equally enjoy mid bass.


I just flat out love the bass spectrum, come one come all No favorites! just like em' all well done! (not my steaks though)


----------



## Emaych

Brian Fineberg said:


> Because it's Really not a bass monster. It may have a lot of loud bass but doesn't even compare to the real heavy hitters.
> 
> From data-bass
> 
> 
> Level - 5 Stars (113.8dB)
> Extension - 3 Stars (17Hz)
> Dynamics - 4 Stars (26.4dB)
> Execution - 4 Stars - Tremendous midbass film, the gas station scene up to the HK capture is demo material.
> 
> Overall - 4 Stars
> 
> Loud mid bass doesn't equal great bass
> 
> But still I agree very good bass film. Just not top tier


So guess I'm the OP who's confused? I did look up "bass monster" to see if there might be some universally recognized application of the term. There didn't seem to be one, although that might be subject to later revision, I suppose. 

It appears to me like we have a subjective term -- in your usage, I am reading that only those films in the "top tier" qualify as "bass monster" films -- in other words, by this index at the head of the thread, only 26 films were ever made which qualify as bass monster flicks, which I guess in turn implies that you have never referred to any film not in those 26 as bass monsters. I rely upon the honor system for you to verify this truth, but I have no particular willingness to investigate your every post.

I will just say that although it is apparent enough to me that what you have asserted about the relative prominence of midbass in SALVATION is correct, this does not bar the film from inclusion as a bass monster, particularly in casual discourse, and lacking formal codification of definition for the term. Further I might cite OLYMPUS HAS FALLEN, which is one of the 26, as NOT a bass monster, precisely because it seems to have forgotten the midbass, and therefore not what I'm looking to listen to....

But this is a very subjective business after all...


----------



## Emaych

tvuong said:


> It's great to me. I like extension but also equally enjoy mid bass.


Agree completely -- here is a another generic term of art: "great," which I would happily apply to SALVATION -- one of the great bass movies of all time. 

Another thing I might just brush up against here, is I make little sense out of the list heading this thread -- some movies more highly appraised than others do not seem remotely comparable to some lower on the list, but I take that as with everything else in this thread, as a loose guide comprised of a spectrum of listener impressions...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Emaych said:


> So guess I'm the OP who's confused? I did look up "bass monster" to see if there might be some universally recognized application of the term. There didn't seem to be one, although that might be subject to later revision, I suppose.
> 
> It appears to me like we have a subjective term -- in your usage, I am reading that only those films in the "top tier" qualify as "bass monster" films -- in other words, by this index at the head of the thread, only 26 films were ever made which qualify as bass monster flicks, which I guess in turn implies that you have never referred to any film not in those 26 as bass monsters. I rely upon the honor system for you to verify this truth, but I have no particular willingness to investigate your every post.
> 
> I will just say that although it is apparent enough to me that what you have asserted about the relative prominence of midbass in SALVATION is correct, this does not bar the film from inclusion as a bass monster, particularly in casual discourse, and lacking formal codification of definition for the term. Further I might cite OLYMPUS HAS FALLEN, which is one of the 26, as NOT a bass monster, precisely because it seems to have forgotten the midbass, and therefore not what I'm looking to listen to....
> 
> But this is a very subjective business after all...


Olympus has fallen has forgotten the midbass? Lol 

Anyhow. I only consider a few movies as true bass monsters. And those have loud. Deep. Plentiful non clipped bass (so that's my personal view yes. )

Salvation doesn't hit al those catagories. 

httyd, tih, wotw, eot, JA, 9, ragnorak, battle:la, hell boy II Now those are all bass monsters to name a few. 


Also on this list in this thread is NOT what I use to catagorize movies. As it's not very good and way too subjective. So no there are NOT 26 bass monsters (cause they are "top tier")

Go to data-bass.com. Much better indicator of how bass fares in movies.

Also BLU-Ray.com is the worst to judge how a movie is with bass content


----------



## Toe

If you look at the graph for OHF, it is heavily tilted toward the low end. Besides the Washington Monument scene, I don't personally find it that exciting for bass. The mid bass IS a bit subdued in OHF which the graph backs up. I would take Terminator Salvation as a better front to back LFE ride over OHF or something else that feels like it is missing that key midbass to some degree like Elysium, but that's just me.


----------



## Emaych

Brian Fineberg said:


> Olympus has fallen has forgotten the midbass? Lol
> 
> Anyhow. I only consider a few movies as true bass monsters. And those have loud. Deep. Plentiful non clipped bass (so that's my personal view yes. )
> 
> Salvation doesn't hit al those catagories.
> 
> httyd, tih, wotw, eot, JA, 9, ragnorak, battle:la, hell boy II Now those are all bass monsters to name a few.
> 
> 
> Also on this list in this thread is NOT what I use to catagorize movies. As it's not very good and way too subjective. So no there are NOT 26 bass monsters (cause they are "top tier")
> 
> Go to data-bass.com. Much better indicator of how bass fares in movies.
> 
> Also BLU-Ray.com is the worst to judge how a movie is with bass content


OK, so some good clarification as to what YOU mean, and a good list you've put together there, agreed. 

Nevertheless, the term "bass monster" is a subjective term, so when you apply it, whatever you refer to as meeting such qualifications as you draw out of the air, takes on that subjective aspect, so "way too subjective," will be just the way it is, noted objection notwithstanding.

Just to be clear, I was the one who asserted SALVATION was a bass monster based solely and only upon MY subjective criteria -- I only looked up the Blu-ray.com review to gain insight on the way another person subjectively percieved the film, and then presented it here in that same light....


----------



## Emaych

Toe said:


> If you look at the graph for OHF, it is heavily tilted toward the low end. Besides the Washington Monument scene, I don't personally find it that exciting for bass. The mid bass IS a bit subdued in OHF which the graph backs up. I would take Terminator Salvation as a better front to back LFE ride over OHF or something else that feels like it is missing that key midbass to some degree like Elysium, but that's just me.


Thank you for that -- guess that is what I was picking up from my experiencing of the soundtrack. And yes, couldn't agree more about SALVATION representing a more fulfilling cinematic offering -- last time I checked in on OHF, I took it off, remembering what I heard the first time, and wondering why I then went ahead and bought it anyway...but, as you say, that is just me, or rather, I'm only attempting to express my particular reaction to it....


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Emaych said:


> Thank you for that -- guess that is what I was picking up from my experiencing of the soundtrack. And yes, couldn't agree more about SALVATION representing a more fulfilling cinematic offering -- last time I checked in on OHF, I took it off, remembering what I heard the first time, and wondering why I then went ahead and bought it anyway...but, as you say, that is just me, or rather, I'm only attempting to express my particular reaction to it....


Actually the graph of ohf does NOT indicate a lack of midbass. Only that the ulf is bumped up higher in level. And Elysium is just low levels throughout. 

Again I will reiterate. Salvation is a good bass movie. I don't find it outstanding but solid. Even on this thread it's only a 4 star. Midbass was great back in 1998 when DVDs first came out. but in today's use of the full band with it is not that impressive imho

Maybe midbass is the sweet spot for your. setup. If so that would explain your stance And there is nothing wrong with that. My favorite bass is in fact between 20-40hz but it's even better when it's backed by 10hz and lower


----------



## Emaych

Brian Fineberg said:


> Actually the graph of ohf does NOT indicate a lack of midbass. Only that the ulf is bumped up higher in level. And Elysium is just low levels throughout.
> 
> Again I will reiterate. Salvation is a good bass movie. I don't find it outstanding but solid. Even on this thread it's only a 4 star. Midbass was great back in 1998 when DVDs first came out. but in today's use of the full band with it is not that impressive imho
> 
> Maybe midbass is the sweet spot for your. setup. If so that would explain your stance And there is nothing wrong with that. My favorite bass is in fact between 20-40hz but it's even better when it's backed by 10hz and lower


Oh well, could be we'll just meander around the long and winding semantic road, but if you took my comments to mean there was ZERO midbass -- well, I can't even imagine how that would sound, but can bet most blu buyers would return the disc as defective. I thought it should have been OBVIOUS that what I was talking about was RELATIVE levels, goodness sakes alive.

So your favorite bass lands in a 20hz band. I am most happy for you. I like that well enough as well, but the RELATIVE dominance of ULF in OHF seemed disembodied and provided no context, or simulation of punch I would expect real events to exhibit -- and even that is imagined, as I've never heard explosions of that potency in real life (thank goodness!) So, FOR ME, less fulfilling -- that is all -- feel free to call that one bass monster, and not SALVATION -- I think we are now clear on your standards for that term....


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Emaych said:


> Oh well, could be we'll just meander around the long and winding semantic road, but if you took my comments to mean there was ZERO midbass -- well, I can't even imagine how that would sound, but can bet most blu buyers would return the disc as defective. I thought it should have been OBVIOUS that what I was talking about was RELATIVE levels, goodness sakes alive.
> 
> So your favorite bass lands in a 20hz band. I am most happy for you. I like that well enough as well, but the RELATIVE dominance of ULF in OHF seemed disembodied and provided no context, or simulation of punch I would expect real events to exhibit -- and even that is imagined, as I've never heard explosions of that potency in real life (thank goodness!) So, FOR ME, less fulfilling -- that is all -- feel free to call that one bass monster, and not SALVATION --


I was referring to toe and his response to how the graph of OHF looks. Why the condescending remarks?

And have you never heard a door slam? Or somthing very heavy fall? That's exactly where sub 20hz is. So in that regard. OHf is very accurate.


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> Actually the graph of ohf does NOT indicate a lack of midbass. Only that the ulf is bumped up higher in level. And Elysium is just low levels throughout.
> 
> Again I will reiterate. Salvation is a good bass movie. I don't find it outstanding but solid. Even on this thread it's only a 4 star. Midbass was great back in 1998 when DVDs first came out. but in today's use of the full band with it is not that impressive imho
> 
> Maybe midbass is the sweet spot for your. setup. If so that would explain your stance And there is nothing wrong with that. My favorite bass is in fact between 20-40hz but it's even better when it's backed by 10hz and lower



No, its not lacking, but it FEELS lacking due to the ULF being bumped up. I understand what Emach is saying in light of this because my experience was similar.

Elysium has some execution issues along with bass that is a bit too tilted toward ULF and again I would take Salvation over it as a front to back LFE ride.

Otherwise, I agree with you.


----------



## Emaych

Brian Fineberg said:


> I was referring to toe and his response to how the graph of OHF looks. Why the condescending remarks?
> 
> And have you never heard a door slam? Or somthing very heavy fall? That's exactly where sub 20hz is. So in that regard. OHf is very accurate.


Guess just another misalignment of perceptions, but you had quoted me, I responded as if you were referring to my remarks. No condescension intended, and can't identify what it is you are you are talking with MY comments, however if I was the op you earlier referred to as "confused," that strikes me as highly condescending. 

In any case, I sincerely doubt if OHF is even remotely accurate. Furthermore, I would not want "accurate" -- people lose their hearing with exposure to actual explosions, not to mention my very fine system I'm sure would fry straightaway trying to reproduce that. I'm not even looking for simulation of the real event, truth be told -- who even knows what that is? I'm looking for a simulation of my IMAGINING of the real thing, when it comes to explosions and such -- talk about subjective, there you have it. 

Anyway, SALVATION gave me a better taste of that thing which exists in my head, and OHF did not, however accurate you may say it is, or however closer to bass monster, whatever.....


----------



## Emaych

Toe said:


> No, its not lacking, but it FEELS lacking due to the ULF being bumped up. I understand what Emach is saying in light of this because my experience was similar.
> 
> Elysium has some execution issues along with bass that is a bit too tilted toward ULF and again I would take Salvation over it as a front to back LFE ride.
> 
> Otherwise, I agree with you.


Thank you. In a systemwide context, where all sounds interdepend and are set RELATIVE to one another....well, to me it seems it goes without saying that when we say "no midbass," or they forgot the midbass, I mean they neglected it in the relative context to making the object of reference a worthy simulacrum.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Well then this all started from me using the word confused. I thought you were confused why salvation wasn't a better ranked movie. That's all no condescension there. 

Anyhow I am dropping this drivel. You obviously like movies that don't dig deep but are loud. That's fine. 

But don't ask why a movie you think is unreal really isn't as great as you think


----------



## Toe

I just flat out don't care for how the bass was executed in both OHF (besides the Wash Monum scene) and Elysium with it being tilted toward the ULF which makes the mid bass SEEM weak and in turn the bass does not feel quite full IMO. It feels similar to a track that drops off a cliff at 30hz and does not contain supporting ULF. In both cases, the bass does not feel complete. While Salvation does not hit that last bit of extension, it does everything else so well that for me at least the last bit of lacking extension is a very minor quibble all things considered.


----------



## audiofan1

While I like bass! monster, mid bass slam chest punch etc.. I'm a reference bass nut at heart and while my origins started out as an Basshead (Oh yeah back in 86 I was one of the first to rip my back out of my car and drop 2 M&M and later 2 RF punch 15" subs in) I later heard a fantastic sounding 5 1/4midrange that made my heart melt. Ever since that day great bass became the foundation upon which it all rest! and the pursuit no longer became SPL but all of it. Now this is where we talk software or movies &music and if we where to compile a list of movies that hit the Reference sweet spot for me that list would see some from the list at DB and here get severely altered as very very few get it right.

*Level
Dynamic Range
extension*

All equal Reference bass in my book


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> Well then this all started from me using the word confused. I thought you were confused why salvation wasn't a better ranked movie. That's all no condescension there.
> 
> Anyhow I am dropping this drivel. You obviously like movies that don't dig deep but are loud. That's fine.
> 
> But don't ask why a movie you think is unreal really isn't as great as you think


If he thinks it's unreal though, it is.  You, me and Emach could all be sitting together in a room with a system that has reference level single digit capability and play the best clips from OHF, Elysium and Salvation and we could all come away thinking a different one was a better bass experience vs the others. There is still a large degree of subjectivity and personal preference even once all the other vaiables have been squashed and I think (?) that is what Emach is getting at and I agree.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> I just flat out don't care for how the bass was executed in both OHF (besides the Wash Monum scene) and Elysium with it being tilted toward the ULF which makes the mid bass SEEM weak and in turn the bass does not feel quite full IMO. It feels similar to a track that drops off a cliff at 30hz and does not contain supporting ULF. In both cases, the bass does not feel complete. While Salvation does not hit that last bit of extension, it does everything else so well that for me at least the last bit of lacking extension is a very minor quibble all things considered.


I understand you stance. 

But imho having a -10 at 17hz leaves a ton (much more than just the last bit of extension. In fact it's an entire octave of important bass out of the equation )so I can't look past that in considering it a top bass movie.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> If he thinks it's unreal though, it is.  You, me and Emach could all be sitting together in a room with a system that has reference level single digit capability and play the best clips from OHF, Elysium and Salvation and we could all come away thinking a different one was a better bass experience vs the others. There is still a large degree of subjectivity and personal preference even once all the other vaiables have been squashed and I think (?) that is what Emach is getting at and I agree.


I agree as well. It's all good. It's a fun debate


----------



## Emaych

Brian Fineberg said:


> Well then this all started from me using the word confused. I thought you were confused why salvation wasn't a better ranked movie. That's all no condescension there.
> 
> Anyhow I am dropping this drivel. You obviously like movies that don't dig deep but are loud. That's fine.
> 
> But don't ask why a movie you think is unreal really isn't as great as you think


Excuse me, any movie I think is great, is exactly as great as I think it is, period. That is the way subjectivity works. 

So to have you reinforce that my outlook is somehow deluded, smacks of the condescension you just disavowed. Furthermore, for you to say "You obviously like movies that don't dig deep but are loud," ignores what I actually said, and supplants it with a caricatured opinion you apparently would prefer to foil against. And you call the whole exchange, which you eagerly undertook at least one half of, drivel. But you weren't talking about your half, were you? I am thinking that if you sound condescending to me, there is evidence to support that.


----------



## Emaych

Toe said:


> If he thinks it's unreal though, it is.  You, me and Emach could all be sitting together in a room with a system that has reference level single digit capability and play the best clips from OHF, Elysium and Salvation and we could all come away thinking a different one was a better bass experience vs the others. There is still a large degree of subjectivity and personal preference even once all the other vaiables have been squashed and I think (?) that is what Emach is getting at and I agree.


Exactly my thinking as well, my good brother. It is not even how a particular system skews, or any other factor -- I might gravitate toward a specific frequency simply because it unconciously reminds me of my mother's heartbeat in my infancy. That is every bit as valid a preference as liking the 20-40hz region over others. We like what we like after all, don't we?


----------



## NorthSky

...One Hertz and below. ...If we can get it.


----------



## Emaych

NorthSky said:


> ...One Hertz and below. ...If we can get it.


Really?! I can only assume you are tongue in cheek, but one reason the lowest of the low does not seem worth going after, is that for whatever thrill it might provide, that is not at all commensurate with the task of reproducing it, let alone risk to equipment, etc., but again, may just be me....


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

I rewatched T:S last year and although it has some output I find that it suffers from too much compression. Because of this I had to play it very low to be moderately comfortable. When I saw it at the theaters I found it obnoxiously loud but thankfully I brought earplugs. It does have some interesting portions of bass but it does not dig very deep and relies more on reverb and compression than actual depth.

Yet another case of different preferences in regards to qualities of a mix.

I know many here were split with Elysium but I enjoyed the mix and love turning it up, although I agree that the gun shots could have been mixed just a smidge more prominently otherwise an enjoyable mix. Unlike EoT it was not a one note wonder for ULF, it had plenty of fun moments.

Chappie, I felt was a fun engaging mix that was overall well balanced most of the time and had some decent clean bass.
Ex Machina, a good mix but I found that the louder passages were a little too compressed and caused things to be unbalanced to a certain degree. The sound design was often subtle and intriguing in the lower key portions.

Love the Hellboy character and universe, especially the first film and reasonably like the sequel; however I have never liked the mixing on Hellboy 2, too compressed. Whereas the first one is wonderfully dynamic with some great clean bass lending itself to being turned up on my system. H2 it is fatiguing even though it has some more pronounced heavy moments it is not enjoyable for me and not impressive by achieving greater output at the sacrifice of better dynamic range and fidelity.

Once more I acknowledge that some parties prefer louder output over nuanced dynamic tracks. YMCWV.

Recently acquired the first four Die Hard films and have watched the the first two but whoever mixed them originally or remixed them for the BR did a poor job. Anything loud is overly cooked in comparison to the rest of the mix and it sounds canned, unbalanced, and obnoxious.

Emaych, it is unfortunately that when someone disagrees with you or with the general concept of cooked mixes that you often interpret those comments as being inherently antagonistic or condescending. Brian Fineberg, was being neither of those.

Best regards,
KvE


----------



## Emaych

^^^Thanks for those evaluations, of particular interest was your take on EX MACHINA, as I've toyed with blind buying that one.

As for this:

"Emaych, it is unfortunately that when someone disagrees with you or with the general concept of cooked mixes that you often interpret those comments as being inherently antagonistic or condescending. Brian Fineberg, was being neither of those." 

-- of course I don't see disagreement as "inherently" anything, other than expressing an alternate view -- here is another case of you trying to put words in my mouth. I was very very specific in pointing out precisely the type of language and tactics in use that provided the fuller understanding of a prevailing attitude and intent. The exchange is there for anyone to read and draw their own conclusions, so we just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Fatshaft

Some graphs I took from Monsters: Dark Continent 

I'm still loving the sound of this movie after rewatching it again...
Boy is it ever loud!

Here's a couple snapshots I took at 3 different places...

This is from 0:04:10-0:04:40
Nice and busy at 12HZ-19HZ









This is from 0:32:20-0:33:40
This scene lasted far longer than what is captured here









This is from 1:52:45-1:54:00
Check the nice slam at 3HZ-6HZ









This movie is VERY busy from 20HZ to 50HZ and has some decent below 20HZ moments

Please bare with me...this is the first time I'm using SpecLab and have alot to learn


----------



## coolrda

Fatshaft said:


> Some graphs I took from Monsters: Dark Continent
> 
> I'm still loving the sound of this movie after rewatching it again...
> Boy is it ever loud!
> 
> Here's a couple snapshots I took at 3 different places...
> 
> This is from 0:04:10-0:04:40
> Nice and busy at 12HZ-19HZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from 0:32:20-0:33:40
> This scene lasted far longer than what is captured here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from 1:52:45-1:54:00
> Check the nice slam at 3HZ-6HZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This movie is VERY busy from 20HZ to 50HZ and has some decent below 20HZ moments
> 
> Please bare with me...this is the first time I'm using SpecLab and have alot to learn


Lovely. Source?


----------



## Fatshaft

coolrda said:


> Lovely. Source?


*Audio Info:*

Codec: DTS-HD Master Audio / Core
Bitrate: 4338 kbps / 1509 Kbps
kHz/bit: 48.0 KHz / 24 bits
Channels: 6
Language: English


----------



## Hopinater

Ultimately for me what makes this hobby so special is when I can share it with my family. There's nothing better than sharing a special time with your youngest daughter WHILE getting to shake the house with a bass heavy movie. Tonight we ate ice cream and watched How To Train Your Dragon together and it was awesome. 

I had not seen the movie since it was originally released and I didn't have the subs then (or the speakers for that matter) that I have now. It's a fun movie and WOW…fantastic bass.


----------



## tvuong

^^ do your kids say 'too loud Daddy, can you turn it down? Mine does that, so I usually start out a movie with them at -25MV and once they get into the movie, I slightly slowly turn the volume up till -15


----------



## Hopinater

LOL…Sneaky.

Actually mine asked me after the movie was over what I had it at and I said 12 (which to us -12) and then she said "Awesome". 

It made me chuckle. 

P.S. I was running the subs 5dB hot as well.


----------



## basshead81

Emaych said:


> I wouldn't say "trick" -- it required some out-of-the-box insight, such as you applied, but pretty straightforward. Yes, I am aware of the common vernacular usage, but that is what made it an interesting exercise in insightful thinking, otherwise, as our friend AJ72 pointed out, you could just look it up, and there's no real fun there.
> 
> Anyway, just an intriguing bit of trivia to add to what promises to be a bass fest for the ages, that being MAD MAX FURY ROAD, from most accounts. I think I do not so much trust what people are hearing in the theaters though -- I have to wait for the blu, but thanks to the early reporting, I have another promising title to long for...for so so many months!


I do not go to the theater...I watched Mad Max from my living room last night...oh wait that is the theater! 


Just finished up Jurassic World and now Insurgent...yep all at my HT!


----------



## coolrda

basshead81 said:


> I do not go to the theater...I watched Mad Max from my living room last night...oh wait that is the theater!
> 
> 
> Just finished up Jurassic World and now Insurgent...yep all at my HT!


Who knew you could jail break Fire.


----------



## bori

basshead81 said:


> I do not go to the theater...I watched Mad Max from my living room last night...oh wait that is the theater!
> 
> 
> Just finished up Jurassic World and now Insurgent...yep all at my HT!


Sent you a pm


----------



## Emaych

basshead81 said:


> I do not go to the theater...I watched Mad Max from my living room last night...oh wait that is the theater!
> 
> 
> Just finished up Jurassic World and now Insurgent...yep all at my HT!


HMMM...have to guess that would be bad news for the film industry, but does shed some more definitive illumination on the validity of bass impressions vis a vis FURY ROAD....of course I will wait for the blu release, but almost certainly a blind buy from day one.........


----------



## basshead81

Emaych said:


> HMMM...have to guess that would be bad news for the film industry, but does shed some more definitive illumination on the validity of bass impressions vis a vis FURY ROAD....of course I will wait for the blu release, but almost certainly a blind buy from day one.........


Not really because if the movie is decent and has lots of bass, I will go ahead and buy the BR when released and support the film industry. Tired of blind buy 30hz filtered BR's.


----------



## coolcat4843

Has anyone graphed _*EX MACHINA*_ yet?


----------



## Mrkazador

coolcat4843 said:


> Has anyone graphed _*EX MACHINA*_ yet?


Not much LFE in this one but there is some 20hz content.


----------



## Rgdeuce

Found a used blu ray copy of "9" in a bargain bin for $2. thinking of ducking out of a family bday party so I can watch this cranked up without two little ones to wake up


----------



## NorthSky

NorthSky said:


> ...One Hertz and below. ...If we can get it.





Emaych said:


> Really?! I can only assume you are tongue in cheek, but one reason the lowest of the low does not seem worth going after, is that for whatever thrill it might provide, that is not at all commensurate with the task of reproducing it, let alone risk to equipment, etc., but again, may just be me....


Hi Emaych,

Fun comes in all different ways for all different people. ...I only mentioned one Hertz because some people are searching for the lowest subterranean frequencies...say in the one digit area...from one to nine Hertz.
And some people are looking for the loudest decibels...140dB+ in their own home theater rooms.

For some folks, subwoofing (bass) is a serious/fun business, and the consequences on their own hearing and overall metabolism's impact is not their primary concern. 

Other folks are totally happy with 10 to 15Hz and @ 130 decibels for those frequencies.

Other folks enjoy bass from around and between 16 to 35Hz, and @ just over 120 decibels.

There is no magic recipe, just the overall impact on your body and brain and hearing...and what you end up with in the long run.
We all make our own free choice, depending on many things...true means, true bass dedication, time involved, money involved, room involved, etc.

Bass is bass, and we're all free. ...That's what's fun about it. ...Even down to only one Hertz...if we can get it.


----------



## Emaych

^^^That is quite some worthy treatise, my friend -- words to the wise we might all do well to absorb and appreciate. This line particularly resonates:

"For some folks, subwoofing (bass) is a serious/fun business, and the consequences on their own hearing and overall metabolism's impact is not their primary concern."

I know I think of it as fun, and serious only to the extent that I'm willing to acquire a certain level of serious gear (within those considerations you raise), but I think I find when I bring my sense of fun here, brimming with enthusiasm to share what I found exciting, I run headlong into that aficionado who seems not to be reaping much joy from this pursuit/avocation. Most of what they hear seems not to be pleasing to their ear in one way shape or form, fails any number of critical standards which they have seemingly devised to ration pleasure to a starvation handful of titles, then hope to impose that dour outlook through unsolicited effusive commentary as to why you should not like what you like.

Of course there are also those who gather here in good faith and good spirits to freely share impressions -- I guess that is the fulfillment I find in passing along a perhaps undiscovered or unheralded title, but sure happy that at this stage of my system building, and with the current state of the art technological advancements of home theater sound reproduction, a very good percentage of stuff I throw on, just supremely satisfies, whether I would share that or not. 


Happy trails, and drink deep of the high of lows, my good brother!


----------



## NorthSky

I think it's good that people from all classes and financial freedom they can share their influences from them bass movies; on Blu, on DVD, or on Netfix. 
That's the true essence; sharing, learning, respecting, and be happy.

After all, it's only a forum of the Internet and no one is god. ...We all are, kings.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I know you are tirelessly referring To me in this post so let me just say...you couldn't be more wrong in your interpretation of what happened

You initially didn't understand why terminator salvation wasnt rated higher in the bass lists. 

I answered your question with measurements. Which are 100% objective. I never once said you shouldn't enjoy it. 

So now that I have put my thesaurus away so I could understand your pestiferous post...maybe you have a better understanding that no one is telling you what to like. Just trying to enlighten you why just cause you think a movie is the bees knees why it's not RATED objectively higher


----------



## Emaych

NorthSky said:


> I think it's good that people from all classes and financial freedom they can share their influences from them bass movies; on Blu, on DVD, or on Netfix.
> That's the true essence; sharing, learning, respecting, and be happy.
> 
> After all, it's only a forum of the Internet and no one is god. ...We all are, kings.


Hear, hear! You are right! -- we ARE all kings, indeed!


----------



## Fatshaft

This is Monsters: Dark Continent


----------



## Emaych

Brian Fineberg said:


> ...you couldn't be more wrong in your interpretation of what happened
> You initially didn't understand why terminator salvation wasnt rated higher in the bass lists.
> 
> I answered your question with measurements. Which are 100% objective. I never once said you shouldn't enjoy it.
> 
> Just trying to enlighten you why just cause you think a movie is the bees knees why it's not RATED objectively higher


So there it is again. You flatly declare that I could not be more wrong, then set about to demonstrate how you are the sole and only repository of TRUTH.

So let me just say in my own way, your interpretation of events is not one I share-- in evidence, I said: "I might be wrong, but I don't think SALVATION got (or gets) quite the accolades it deserves, either in the series or as a bass monster."

Please note, I said "accolades," that is a generic term indicating the broad manner in which it was publicly recieved, as a film, as an entry in the franchise versus the others, for general appraisal as a bass film of considerable stature (my notion), etc. Please also note, I said not one thing at this stage about the "bass lists," and/or its ranking there -- had not even looked up where it stands either at the head of this thread, or elsewhere, but later consulted BLURAY.COM for some context on how the track AS A WHOLE had been evaluated by an easy-to-consult source.

So you misread my meaning by inserting your own spin, then pointed out that I was absolutely wrong, it was not a "bass monster" at all, as if that term had only the meaning YOU have formulated, again, the holder of TRUTH sets the record straight. You said:


Brian Fineberg said:


> "Because it's NOT a bass monster. Loud mid bass doesn't equal great bass...," then: "just trying to explain why it's not considered as good as the heavy hitters as the op was confused"


I actually looked "bass monster" up -- could it be this term actually implied a universally recognized set of criteria, as if there were some established, possibly governmental, bass authority proscribing the when where and how of applying this term? Oh no, just that I don't know what I'm talking about, and you do -- I was confused, you helped me out. Thanks Brian!


Furthermore, you don't even honor the rankings set at the head of this thread, that is all wrong as well, but you know the TRUTH, and the source I consulted, BLURAY.COM is even worse than relying upon the rankings herein, because they are not your standards:



Brian Fineberg said:


> "Also on this list in this thread is NOT what I use to catagorize movies. As it's not very good and way too subjective. So no there are NOT 26 bass monsters" and "Also BLU-Ray.com is the worst to judge how a movie is with bass content."


 



So here is how I read the exchange: true, you did not say I should not enjoy, what I enjoy -- that was hyperbolic on my part to characterize the antagonistic, inflammatory, and condescending "course correction" that you put forth which mounts you, and only you, as the authority who knows what good bass is, knows what a "bass monster" is, and what does not at all qualify, and if anyone else thinks differently, fine go ahead and like your inferior fare, just know that what you like doesn't cut it.



Now we could go on, but after much round-about, I think I've made my point that I regard SALVATION as a TOP FLIGHT bass experience. You have made your point that it falls short of some of your standards, but maybe we are both looking forward to the release of GENISYS on blu, and maybe, just maybe we'll both come together and say it was great....


----------



## NorthSky

I thought that 'Salvation' kicked some serious a$s, myself.


----------



## Emaych

NorthSky said:


> I thought that 'Salvation' kicked some serious a$s, myself.


Well, yes -- thank you for volunteering that. When I ventured that I might be wrong, but thought it had not gotten the accolades it deserves (in my mind), that was precisely the type of comment I'd not had much exposure to. 

Many folks have now weighed in that it indeed does satisfy, whether ticking all the "bass fest" boxes or not -- in my estimation, it does what it does so well, that it deserves high praise, and I'm gratified that others feel the same way -- I can only speculate that we are hearing similar things in the track. 

So I consider that the probe I put forth to sample some opinions, did pay off with both the pro and con of how it has been recieved, and it looks like it really has been recognized, and even enjoyed well enough by those who might not be inclined to represent it as best of all time, or whatever....

Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## Hopinater

Here... I'll get us back on track with a statement we can all agree on: I think the Incredible Hulk has some pretty fantastic bass in it.


----------



## Toe

The funny thing is even Maxmercy at data-bass who measured the track labeled Salvation as "demo material" referring to the gas station scene up through the capture which I agree with.

I think it's also important to note that while data-bass is the best bass measuring resource we have, it's certainly not perfect and can't ever tell the full story on any given bass track since you still need to actually watch the film in question to see how the bass that is there interacts with the on screen action. Not to mention data-bass can't account for personal preference since that will be different for everyone as some (like me and Fatshaft) prefer bass fest type tracks while others pefer more finesse or whatever. Data-bass is an excellent resource, but it's certainly not the bible and still needs to be taken with a grain of salt.

The other thing is just because a track rates objectively high does not mean all of us will have the same opinion on it after watching relative to other tracks for reasons mentioned above (personal preference). And while system and room variables can certainly account for a lot of the difference of opinion, that is not always the reason for it as we could squash all the variables and all be sitting in the same room and still all have a different opinion about what bass tracks are good, great and the best. A track like OHF as mentioned before scores high objectively, but the lacking mid bass and poor execution in spots makes the bass feel incomplete for some of us. Because of all this, there are numerous bass tracks that rate higher overall in my book even if they are objectively graded lower vs OHF. Just one example to illustrate my point.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I think this point has been beaten to death now. 

I will say it one more time. He asked why it isn't higher in these lists (this thread list is 100% subjective and it still is only 4 stars) and I tried to explain it him. I agree I would give it a 4.5 stars. It's very good for bass. 

I never said otherwise just tried to be nice and explain why when you see bass lists it's not a 5 star. That's all. I will no longer try to help people in this thread cause all I do is get attacked.


----------



## Fatshaft

Here's a few graphs I haven't seen yet...

Survivor: Audio: English DTS MA 5.1 @1509 Kbps


----------



## Fatshaft

Chappie:
DTS-HD MA 7.1


----------



## wpbpete

Fatshaft said:


> Here's a few graphs I haven't seen yet...
> 
> Survivor: Audio: English DTS MA 5.1 @1509 Kbps


Which scene is that 1hz spike?

I'm guessing the 10hz is


Spoiler



the restaurant scene


----------



## Emaych

Toe said:


> The funny thing is even Maxmercy at data-bass who measured the track labeled Salvation as "demo material" referring to the gas station scene up through the capture which I agree with.
> 
> I think it's also important to note that while data-bass is the best bass measuring resource we have, it's certainly not perfect and can't ever tell the full story on any given bass track since you still need to actually watch the film in question to see how the bass that is there interacts with the on screen action. Not to mention data-bass can't account for personal preference since that will be different for everyone as some (like me and Fatshaft) prefer bass fest type tracks while others pefer more finesse or whatever. Data-bass is an excellent resource, but it's certainly not the bible and still needs to be taken with a grain of salt.
> 
> The other thing is just because a track rates objectively high does not mean all of us will have the same opinion on it after watching relative to other tracks for reasons mentioned above (personal preference). And while system and room variables can certainly account for a lot of the difference of opinion, that is not always the reason for it as we could squash all the variables and all be sitting in the same room and still all have a different opinion about what bass tracks are good, great and the best. A track like OHF as mentioned before scores high objectively, but the lacking mid bass and poor execution in spots (some of the weapons sound/feel like cap guns ) makes the bass feel incomplete for some of us. Because of all this, there are numerous bass tracks that rate higher overall in my book even if they are objectively graded lower vs OHF. Just one example to illustrate my point.


All of that is marvelously well said. For myself, to say that graphs and measurements are only of the merest passing ex post facto concern to me, probably appears to attribute too much value to them in my outlook. Fact is, I come at this from the standpoint of a fan of film and fan of bass -- all kinds, varieties, flavors, and colors in that bass range, and truth be told, I only ever care about what it sounds like, not what the graph looks like -- mystifies me why it is of any concern whatsoever when it comes to stating an opinion -- best I can speculate, such things help insulate folks from insecurity, bolster their confidence that their opinion will be "right."

Whatever...when this type of quote appears next to "objective" scoring: "Tremendous midbass film, the gas station scene up to the HK capture is demo material," I see the subjective term "tremendous," and the fact that the author refers to a segment as "demo material," which itself incorporates all kinds of variables that reduce to opinion. 

And not that I have specific interest, but unless I'm mistaken, something like the scoring system is itself highly subjective -- unless every concievable presentation is codified as representing a certain predetermined point value -- in other words, the set rules might lay out something like: "more than two seconds inclusion of a below 15hz pulse at 110dBs qualifies as a certain scored value," which is averaged against a minute by minute readout of the presentation -- unless you have an infinite number of possibilities accounted for, someone is formulating a subjective score (based on measurements), which itself is relative to standards or norms sitting outside the film being so evaluated.


Level - 5 Stars (113.8dB)
Extension - 3 Stars (17Hz)
Dynamics - 4 Stars (26.4dB)
Execution - 4 Stars 

What is indicated by "Execution"? -- please, not that I really care, but how does that get objectively scored? -- again, the question purely rhetorical -- just that it seems like an opinion...whatever.

So anyway, just know that when I share my opinion, it will undoubtedly bear no relationship whatsoever to how the film has measured out, but that is just me -- others will come along with the graphs and charts -- in fact, I got a kick out of FATSHAFT sharing his graphing of MONSTERS DC -- seemed like he was having a blast -- good on ya brother!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Emaych said:


> All of that is marvelously well said. For myself, to say that graphs and measurements are only of the merest passing ex post facto concern to me, probably appears to attribute too much value to them in my outlook. Fact is, I come at this from the standpoint of a fan of film and fan of bass -- all kinds, varieties, flavors, and colors in that bass range, and truth be told, I only ever care about what it sounds like, not what the graph looks like -- mystifies me why it is of any concern whatsoever when it comes to stating an opinion -- best I can speculate, such things help insulate folks from insecurity, bolster their confidence that their opinion will be "right."
> 
> Whatever...when this type of quote appears next to "objective" scoring: "Tremendous midbass film, the gas station scene up to the HK capture is demo material," I see the subjective term "tremendous," and the fact that the author refers to a segment as "demo material," which itself incorporates all kinds of variables that reduce to opinion.
> 
> And not that I have specific interest, but unless I'm mistaken, something like the scoring system is itself highly subjective -- unless every concievable presentation is codified as representing a certain predetermined point value -- in other words, the set rules might lay out something like: "more than two seconds inclusion of a below 15hz pulse at 110dBs qualifies as a certain scored value," which is averaged against a minute by minute readout of the presentation -- unless you have an infinite number of possibilities accounted for, someone is formulating a subjective score (based on measurements), which itself is relative to standards or norms sitting outside the film being so evaluated.
> 
> 
> Level - 5 Stars (113.8dB)
> Extension - 3 Stars (17Hz)
> Dynamics - 4 Stars (26.4dB)
> Execution - 4 Stars
> 
> What is indicated by "Execution"? -- please, not that I really care, but how does that get objectively scored? -- again, the question purely rhetorical -- just that it seems like an opinion...whatever.
> 
> So anyway, just know that when I share my opinion, it will undoubtedly bear no relationship whatsoever to how the film has measured out, but that is just me -- others will come along with the graphs and charts -- in fact, I got a kick out of FATSHAFT sharing his graphing of MONSTERS DC -- seemed like he was having a blast -- good on ya brother!


Execution is the ONLY subjective score in that systems. And it allows for those to have their say if they liked it or not no matter how it scored. 

It can be 5's accords the measurement scores but if it says clipped or used terribly, you can rate it's lower in execution (by an online poll) and it won't be a true 5 star flick


----------



## Emaych

Brian Fineberg said:


> Execution is the ONLY subjective score in that systems. And it allows for those to have their say if they liked it or not no matter how it scored.
> 
> It can be 5's accords the measurement scores but if it says clipped or used terribly, you can rate it's lower in execution (by an online poll) and it won't be a true 5 star flick


Well, believe it or not, I actually felt sufficiently inclined to look in on the scoring rules. Can't say I found it riveting to anywhere near the degree that a film track engages me, but answered that curiosity of the moment. Such systems surely have their place, just not anything that tickles my fancy too much...but only speak for myself, of course....


----------



## wpbpete

I'm curious, why would a movie that you have to "raise the trim" and "run it hot" qualify as a bass monster?

Elysium 4.5 stars????

If I did all that to Driving Miss Daisy wouldn't I get more bass out of it?
Meanwhile, Interstellar gets 3.5 stars and it's the only movie I know of that _wants_ to blow your house down. But it's not a bass monster???

I like to see the graphs but don't base my enjoyment or decision to watch a movie on them. Imo, there are a lot of great bass movies that don't garner 4-5 stars but are in fact bass monsters


----------



## Brian Fineberg

wpbpete said:


> I'm curious, why would a movie that you have to "raise the trim" and "run it hot" qualify as a bass monster?
> 
> Elysium 4.5 stars????
> 
> If I did all that to Driving Miss Daisy wouldn't I get more bass out of it?
> Meanwhile, Interstellar gets 3.5 stars and it's the only movie I know of that _wants_ to blow your house down. But it's not a bass monster???
> 
> I like to see the graphs but don't base my enjoyment or decision to watch a movie on them. Imo, there are a lot of great bass movies that don't garner 4-5 stars but are in fact bass monsters


Because interstellar is clipped to hell AND only a 30hz movie


----------



## wpbpete

Brian Fineberg said:


> Because interstellar is clipped to hell AND only a 30hz movie


I get that and it explains to enthusiast why but a room full of non-enthusiast would most likely choose Interstellar over Elysium as being a bass monster. Why? Because Interstellar moves you in a way that Elysium does not. Which one would you put on for a bunch of your non-enthusiast friends? So is it all about objectively seeking the truth or about subjectively enjoying and feeling the movie?

But, my real question/issue is with Elysium and those movies that we're told to "raise the trim" to enjoy. I watch movies 3db hot, it either brings it at that level or it doesn't, yet this one gets a 4.5 and is recognized as a bass monster. 


> People who said Elysium was lacking for bass either have ported subs, terrible response that humps around 30-50Hz in their rooms, or they're deaf. Or they lack a pulse.





> and if its not loud enough or bassy enough, either turn it up or get better subs!


  
I didn't raise the trim, turn it up or buy new subs, so I don't think it's a bass monster regardless of the 4.5 stars. I'll take subjective on this one please 

Edit: I'm just playing devils advocate, based on the 'It says so on DB' theory


----------



## Brian Fineberg

With that argument it explains why htib is enough for 90% of consumers. 

Let's just make every movie super loud and clipping. And give everyone a cheap sub with 30 hz bloated bass. 

If you want to impress with loud 30hz tones. Play skadoosh or darla tap scene at least those are clean. 

But to answer your question directly. No I wouldn't choose Elysium. And I wouldn't choose interstellar. 

I would choose wotw or tih.

Also I have never said Elysium is a bass monster nor have I read that anywhere only that it does in fact have bass in it. . But I know what your saying


----------



## Toe

Elysium is another great example (IMO) of a track that is rated high objectively, but does not give great payoff. It needs a level bump and execution is spotty with some of the weapon effects. There is a number of lower rated tracks I would place above Elysium.


----------



## wpbpete

Brian Fineberg said:


> But to answer your question directly. No I wouldn't choose Elysium. And I wouldn't choose interstellar.
> 
> I would choose wotw or tih.
> 
> Also I have never said Elysium is a bass monster nor have I read that anywhere only that it does in fact have bass in it. . But I know what your saying


LoL I always agree with your choices, TIH for me too  but I'd also throw on the first minute of Interstellar just to watch their faces 

oh, from the same post on DB


> Elysium is a monster, but it doesn't have any loud peaks above 22Hz, and the bass content levels are only average for an action film


I'm curious what you guys think about the whole "raise the trim" to get the bass out of particular movie tho. I don't get that, If normally I listen at 0db, 3db or 10db hot, that's where it gets compared to others! Anything else just skews things...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

wpbpete said:


> LoL I always agree with your choices, TIH for me too  but I'd also throw on the first minute of Interstellar just to watch their faces
> 
> oh, from the same post on DB
> I'm curious what you guys think about the whole "raise the trim" to get the bass out of particular movie tho. I don't get that, If normally I listen at 0db, 3db or 10db hot, that's where it gets compared to others! Anything else just skews things...


I must have missed that. Good catch 

If I have to raise he levels I don't rate it as high. But raising it does bring the enjoyment up


----------



## Hopinater

I have no problem raising my trim to get more out of a movie. All I care about is enjoying the movie, I don't care how I get there. 

I like having DB around to help categorize movies so we have some sort of litmus test. And I like it when Brian takes the time to cut and paste the info into this thread. But ultimately what I really care about is what *I* think about the bass in a movie. I care a lot more about my subjective opinion than anything else. 

I also enjoy it when we get great back and forth debating bass in a movie (like we had with JA and Interstellar). The friendly debates on movies are fun. And sometimes they make me go back and watch a movie for a 2nd time to see if I missed something that others said was there.


----------



## wpbpete

Hopinater said:


> I have no problem raising my trim to get more out of a movie. All I care about is enjoying the movie, I don't care how I get there.
> 
> I like having DB around to help categorize movies so we have some sort of litmus test. And I like it when Brian takes the time to cut and paste the info into this thread. But ultimately what I really care about is what *I* think about the bass in a movie. I care a lot more about my subjective opinion than anything else.


But when you raise the trim on movie A do you then compare it to movie B without raised trim? I find that happens a lot with objective viewpoints and I just don't get why. I too go mostly by subjective views but like to verify what I heard with the graphs


----------



## Hopinater

wpbpete said:


> But when you raise the trim on movie A do you then compare it to movie B without raised trim? I find that happens a lot with objective viewpoints and I just don't get why. I too go mostly by subjective views but like to verify what I heard with the graphs


Good question. No I don't think I do. If I raise the trim to make the bass stand out more I usually note that I did. 

I don't really get caught up in comparing that much. I usually focus on an individual movie and whether I liked it or not.


----------



## tvuong

So the kids insisted to watch The Incredible and it turned out to be an excellent choice as the bass is just incredible. The movie is excellent too. Don't know how I missed this movie back then.


----------



## NorthSky

tvuong said:


> So the kids insisted to watch *The Incredibles* and it turned out to be an excellent choice as the bass is just incredible. The movie is excellent too. Don't know how I missed this movie back then.


Number 2 is coming too, sometimes. 

* Great bass in that great PIXAR animation flick, and I bet that it would sound great too with Dolby Surround up-mixer. 
{It should have been re-released in 3D as well; like 'Top Gun', 'Jurassic Park', 'Predators', 'I, Robot' and '*Ratatouille*'.


----------



## popalock

wpbpete said:


> I'm curious, why would a movie that you have to "raise the trim" and "run it hot" qualify as a bass monster?
> 
> Elysium 4.5 stars????
> 
> *If I did all that to Driving Miss Daisy wouldn't I get more bass out of it?*
> Meanwhile, Interstellar gets 3.5 stars and it's the only movie I know of that _wants_ to blow your house down. But it's not a bass monster???
> 
> I like to see the graphs but don't base my enjoyment or decision to watch a movie on them. Imo, there are a lot of great bass movies that don't garner 4-5 stars but are in fact bass monsters


True... For those with some sort of external DSP that they can conveniently adjust on the fly, almost movie can be a bass adventure. =)

IIRC, Elysium is a bass monster because it isn't neutered in the low end. Those people with systems capable of producing an "abundance" of sub-20Hz bass get a real kick out of it!


----------



## lefthandluke

watched "admiral: roaring currants" last nite...

nice film...GREAT soundtrack

some nice bass moments...a coupla corny scenes, but taken as a whole, a good watch.

make sure to watch the subtitled version...


----------



## Pain Infliction

Watched Maggie last night and it had some really nice bass in it. The movie is not that long and was pretty good too. I say put it on your list of movies to watch.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Pain Infliction said:


> Watched Maggie last night and it had some really nice bass in it. The movie is not that long and was pretty good too. I say put it on your list of movies to watch.


Trying to find it in redbox. But can't as of yet. Looking forward to spinning it


----------



## Pain Infliction

Brian Fineberg said:


> Trying to find it in redbox. But can't as of yet. Looking forward to spinning it


That is where I got it from. Must have been all checked out.


----------



## wth718

The last few pages are just the latest iteration of a debate that has gone on forever, one round of which was the catalyst for starting d-b.com in the first place. Comments on how AWESOME the bass was in this movie or that (Avengers was a big topic), when the measurements showed little extension, but simply loud bass. I've always argued for the importance of both subjective and objective views. That said, some of this stuff isn't a close call objectively. Interstellar is a 30Hz movie with loads of clipping, period. OHF and Elysium are full bandwidth movies that don't have clipping. One may not like the specific design choices used in one or the other, but the data doesn't lie. 

None of this negates one's personal enjoyment of a movie, but numbers that are verifiable and repeatable have to mean something, or any movie with loud, droning bass will qualify as AWESOME or a MONSTER. Not that anyone cares, but I rate Terminator as a good, not great bass movie. When you have a system that can recreate the full bandwidth of a track, you'll clearly know the difference. That (system capability) is _usually _the single biggest factor in the difference of opinion. I had someone compare the beach landing scene from EOT vs the Helicopter ride scene from B:LA. They thought EOT was better. I was not surprised to find out their system was tuned to 17Hz, which means they missed out on all the deepest content that B:LA had over EOT.

But, I'm sure in 2 years, 5 years, we'll still be having these exact same conversations.


----------



## wth718

Fatshaft said:


> Chappie:
> DTS-HD MA 7.1


Thanks for this. Was really looking to see how this measured.


----------



## digler84

tvuong said:


> So the kids insisted to watch The Incredible and it turned out to be an excellent choice as the bass is just incredible. The movie is excellent too. Don't know how I missed this movie back then.


i love this movie too, and i always loved the clean crisp bass that went along with it. i've wanted it on blu for ever, yet the stupid thing never goes below $30! i'm sorry...i just refuse to pay that much for a blu.


on a side note, i re-spun JA last night and bumped up the volume a bit. it's still a very good bass movie, but i just don't think it's overthrown TIH. very, very good, but not KOB.


----------



## dlbeck

digler84 said:


> i love this movie too, and i always loved the clean crisp bass that went along with it. i've wanted it on blu for ever, yet the stupid thing never goes below $30! i'm sorry...i just refuse to pay that much for a blu.
> 
> 
> on a side note, i re-spun JA last night and bumped up the volume a bit. it's still a very good bass movie, but i just don't think it's overthrown TIH. very, very good, but not KOB.


Coincidentally, we just watched Incredibles this weekend and I found myself writing down time stamps for future demo material. Good movie for bass and the surrounds. Lots of actions on the surrounds toward the end when the flying discs are chasing Dash & Violet around the jungle.


----------



## Fatshaft

Here's The Incredibles: DTS 5.1


----------



## Toe

wth718 said:


> The last few pages are just the latest iteration of a debate that has gone on forever, one round of which was the catalyst for starting d-b.com in the first place. Comments on how AWESOME the bass was in this movie or that (Avengers was a big topic), when the measurements showed little extension, but simply loud bass. I've always argued for the importance of both subjective and objective views. That said, some of this stuff isn't a close call objectively. Interstellar is a 30Hz movie with loads of clipping, period. OHF and Elysium are full bandwidth movies that don't have clipping. One may not like the specific design choices used in one or the other, but the data doesn't lie.
> 
> None of this negates one's personal enjoyment of a movie, but numbers that are verifiable and repeatable have to mean something, or any movie with loud, droning bass will qualify as AWESOME or a MONSTER. Not that anyone cares, but I rate Terminator as a good, not great bass movie. When you have a system that can recreate the full bandwidth of a track, you'll clearly know the difference. That (system capability) is _usually _the single biggest factor in the difference of opinion. I had someone compare the beach landing scene from EOT vs the Helicopter ride scene from B:LA. They thought EOT was better. I was not surprised to find out their system was tuned to 17Hz, which means they missed out on all the deepest content that B:LA had over EOT.
> 
> But, I'm sure in 2 years, 5 years, we'll still be having these exact same conversations.


I generally agree with you, but I am glad you put that _usually _in there as I think that is very important.  

Again as far as OHF is concerned, even though it is technically full bandwidth, the mid bass is relatively low level compared to that bump down low which gives the bass an incomplete quality to some degree in the opinion of some (including me), and I don't feel this is simply due to system/extension variables. I thought the Wash Monument scene was fantastic and the bass supported the on screen action well, but in general it just feels a bit lacking for the reasons mentioned. I know you don't agree which is fine of course. 


As far as the B:LA vs EoT comparison, B:LA all the way on that one for me.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> I generally agree with you, but I am glad you put that _usually _in there as I think that is very important.
> 
> Again as far as OHF is concerned, even though it is technically full bandwidth, the mid bass is relatively low level compared to that bump down low which gives the bass an incomplete quality to some degree in the opinion of some (including me), and I don't feel this is simply due to system/extension variables. I thought the Wash Monument scene was fantastic and the bass supported the on screen action well, but in general it just feels a bit lacking for the reasons mentioned. I know you don't agree which is fine of course.
> 
> 
> As far as the B:LA vs EoT comparison, B:LA all the way on that one for me.


Toe you can be the voice of reason at times (mostly)

Great post


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Toe you can be the voice of reason at times (mostly)
> 
> Great post


I don't think my GF would phrase that as kindly as you, but she would basically agree with you!   I should probably just quit posting because WTH do I know, but I enjoy talking with you guys about bass even if we don't always agree! I'm sure you guys can relate to this, but all the people in my day to day life just can't relate since none of them are into HT and couldn't care less about bass, subwoofers, projectors, calibration of video/audio, blah, blah, blah......I'm so thankful for ALL of you and for putting up with me.


----------



## Hopinater

tvuong said:


> So the kids insisted to watch The Incredible and it turned out to be an excellent choice as the bass is just incredible. The movie is excellent too. Don't know how I missed this movie back then.


I love the movie. And I used to use some scenes for bass demo material but I haven't done that in a while, not since I got the new subs. I'll have to go back and revisit it. Glad you brought it up. Good call.


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> I don't think my GF would phrase that as kindly as you, but she would basically agree with you!   I should probably just quit posting because WTH do I know, but I enjoy talking with you guys about bass even if we don't always agree! I'm sure you guys can relate to this, but all the people in my day to day life just can't relate since none of them are into HT and couldn't care less about bass, subwoofers, projectors, calibration of video/audio, blah, blah, blah......I'm so thankful for ALL of you and for putting up with me.


LOL…I think we all have the same problem. The people in our lives don't understand us. But I'm glad none of you are my neighbors because I would go broke trying to keep up or out do you with Audio/Visual gear. 

But it would be a great block to live on!


----------



## Pain Infliction

wth718 said:


> The last few pages are just the latest iteration of a debate that has gone on forever, one round of which was the catalyst for starting d-b.com in the first place. Comments on how AWESOME the bass was in this movie or that (Avengers was a big topic), when the measurements showed little extension, but simply loud bass. I've always argued for the importance of both subjective and objective views. That said, some of this stuff isn't a close call objectively. Interstellar is a 30Hz movie with loads of clipping, period. OHF and Elysium are full bandwidth movies that don't have clipping. One may not like the specific design choices used in one or the other, but the data doesn't lie.
> 
> None of this negates one's personal enjoyment of a movie, but numbers that are verifiable and repeatable have to mean something, or any movie with loud, droning bass will qualify as AWESOME or a MONSTER. Not that anyone cares, but I rate Terminator as a good, not great bass movie. When you have a system that can recreate the full bandwidth of a track, you'll clearly know the difference. That (system capability) is _usually _the single biggest factor in the difference of opinion. I had someone compare the beach landing scene from EOT vs the Helicopter ride scene from B:LA. They thought EOT was better. I was not surprised to find out their system was tuned to 17Hz, which means they missed out on all the deepest content that B:LA had over EOT.
> 
> But, I'm sure in 2 years, 5 years, we'll still be having these exact same conversations.


Very well said! I agree 100%!


----------



## wth718

Toe said:


> I generally agree with you, but I am glad you put that _usually _in there as I think that is very important.
> 
> Again as far as OHF is concerned, even though it is technically full bandwidth, the mid bass is relatively low level compared to that bump down low which gives the bass an incomplete quality to some degree in the opinion of some (including me), and I don't feel this is simply due to system/extension variables. I thought the Wash Monument scene was fantastic and the bass supported the on screen action well, but in general it just feels a bit lacking for the reasons mentioned. I know you don't agree which is fine of course.
> 
> 
> As far as the B:LA vs EoT comparison, B:LA all the way on that one for me.


My comment was more geared toward full-bandwidth movies vs rolled off ones (ie OHF vs Interstellar). Among the true full bandwidth ones, of course opinions will differ. I just don't agree when movies with clearly rolled off responses are mentioned in the same breath. Just my 2 bits.


----------



## NorthSky

wth718 said:


> The last few pages are just the latest iteration of a debate that has gone on forever, one round of which was the catalyst for starting d-b.com in the first place. Comments on how AWESOME the bass was in this movie or that (Avengers was a big topic), when the measurements showed little extension, but simply loud bass. I've always argued for the importance of both subjective and objective views. That said, some of this stuff isn't a close call objectively. Interstellar is a 30Hz movie with loads of clipping, period. OHF and Elysium are full bandwidth movies that don't have clipping. One may not like the specific design choices used in one or the other, but the data doesn't lie.
> 
> None of this negates one's personal enjoyment of a movie, but numbers that are verifiable and repeatable have to mean something, or any movie with loud, droning bass will qualify as AWESOME or a MONSTER. Not that anyone cares, but I rate Terminator as a good, not great bass movie. When you have a system that can recreate the full bandwidth of a track, you'll clearly know the difference. That (system capability) is _usually _the single biggest factor in the difference of opinion. I had someone compare the beach landing scene from EOT vs the Helicopter ride scene from B:LA. They thought EOT was better. I was not surprised to find out their system was tuned to 17Hz, which means they missed out on all the deepest content that B:LA had over EOT.
> 
> *But, I'm sure in 2 years, 5 years, we'll still be having these exact same conversations.*


Five years from now they'll be making better subs that goes down to 5 Hertz @ 120dB+ and for less than a thou. ...And DIY for less that $300 each (so we can have 24 of them, with 24" drivers times two in each, for a total of 48 subwoofer drivers). ...With peaks hitting over 180dB in our living rooms. 

And movies on UHD Blu-rays will all have un-clipped bass (nice and clean) down to a quarter Hertz (0.25Hz). 
{Chris Nolan will be banned from Hollywood.}
And we will not only feel it deep but it will still be measured with total accuracy, just like today...we can bank on it with total confidence and fidelity.

Seriously, I agree with your above post; only the well heeled sub aficionados can be reliably interpreted with the highest caliber level. 
...Subjectively, and objectively for good measure.

* As for 'Interstellar' ... well, it's a much better flick than 'Jupiter Ascending', even without 3D picture and Dolby Atmos sound.
And I still prefer the bass in it, subjectively. ...It rocks my bottom axe in tandem with my couch's vibrating, and it lifts it up too in some segments. 
'Jupiter' only manages to crash my four walls and ceiling under my floor, but without my couch and axe lifting. 
This is my subjective own personal experience/opinion...clipping or not.


----------



## phildaant

NorthSky said:


> Five years from now they'll be making better subs that goes down to 5 Hertz @ 120dB+ and for less than a thou. ...And DIY for less that $300 each (so we can have 24 of them, with 24" drivers times two in each, for a total of 48 subwoofer drivers). ...With peaks hitting over 180dB in our living rooms.
> 
> And movies on UHD Blu-rays will all have un-clipped bass (nice and clean) down to a quarter Hertz (0.25Hz).
> {Chris Nolan will be banned from Hollywood.}
> And we will not only feel it deep but it will still be measured with total accuracy, just like today...we can bank on it with total confidence and fidelity.
> 
> Seriously, I agree with your above post; only the well heeled sub aficionados can be reliably interpreted with the highest caliber level.
> ...Subjectively, and objectively for good measure.


Is that like good movie theaters' bass like in Arclight Dome, Mann's Chinese, etc.?


----------



## NorthSky

...Oh, and I find WOTW more rewarding than TIH or than LDR (TEOT) bass wise, and JA is bad compared to I, flick wise. 
As for H, I don't like it, I much prefer O. ...Flick wise again.

But I love LOTR and THT...much more than TF4 and TMNT.

And MMFR totally rocks!


----------



## NorthSky

phildaant said:


> Is that like good movie theaters' bass like in Arclight Dome, Mann's Chinese, etc.?


No no, just a prediction/suggestion/humorous assumption of our future bass in our own living rooms...that's all.  ...And not @ our local theaters...just too many people there chewing gum. ...And if you go to a matinee representation with no cats in the venue, then it feels too lonely in that large empty space, and the bass is uncontrollable because it is no more absorbed by all the human bodies. ;-)


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> I don't think my GF would phrase that as kindly as you, but she would basically agree with you!   I should probably just quit posting because WTH do I know, but I enjoy talking with you guys about bass even if we don't always agree! I'm sure you guys can relate to this, but all the people in my day to day life just can't relate since none of them are into HT and couldn't care less about bass, subwoofers, projectors, calibration of video/audio, blah, blah, blah......I'm so thankful for ALL of you and for putting up with me.



Hear! Hear! Never a problem my friend and right back at you! I have to admit at the end of the day and no matter how heated(and all out fun) some topics get, you guys do a commendable job at being civil to one another. And you nailed it Toe ! They could really care less about the stuff that puts that "Kool aid" smile on our faces . You knuckle heads make this hobby a whole lot less lonely (sniff,sniff)


 Now go on! Get! just go on and fire up a movie with bass and enjoy


----------



## Emaych

wth718 said:


> The last few pages are just the latest iteration of a debate that has gone on forever, one round of which was the catalyst for starting d-b.com in the first place. Comments on how AWESOME the bass was in this movie or that (Avengers was a big topic), when the measurements showed little extension, but simply loud bass. I've always argued for the importance of both subjective and objective views. That said, some of this stuff isn't a close call objectively. Interstellar is a 30Hz movie with loads of clipping, period. OHF and Elysium are full bandwidth movies that don't have clipping. One may not like the specific design choices used in one or the other, but the data doesn't lie.
> 
> None of this negates one's personal enjoyment of a movie, but numbers that are verifiable and repeatable have to mean something, or any movie with loud, droning bass will qualify as AWESOME or a MONSTER. Not that anyone cares, but I rate Terminator as a good, not great bass movie. When you have a system that can recreate the full bandwidth of a track, you'll clearly know the difference. That (system capability) is _usually _the single biggest factor in the difference of opinion. I had someone compare the beach landing scene from EOT vs the Helicopter ride scene from B:LA. They thought EOT was better. I was not surprised to find out their system was tuned to 17Hz, which means they missed out on all the deepest content that B:LA had over EOT.
> 
> But, I'm sure in 2 years, 5 years, we'll still be having these exact same conversations.


Your post seems to have resonated with a few folks, myself included. Here is what I would say: recently I looked over the rules of DATA BASS scoring. I did not find myself moved or swept away, lost in emotional connection, spellbound by a broad spectrum titillation of my senses. It does not engage me to look over such things, in spite of being a math and physics dual major in college. I like movies. 

So that is what I naturally gravitate to. That is the experience I'm interested in having. I might contest your assertion that "None of this negates one's personal enjoyment of a movie, but numbers that are verifiable and repeatable have to mean something, or any movie with loud, droning bass will qualify as AWESOME or a MONSTER." When you incude that "but" in there, what is it that those numbers mean? 

In the last part of the sentence you say "or any movie with loud, droning bass will qualify as AWESOME or a MONSTER." Well, if none of the numbers negate personal enjoyment, and "AWESOME!" or "MONSTER!" are the expressions of that enjoyment, then, according to you, the numbers don't negate that, because that is one's personal enjoyment. So, the numbers do not EVER, in fact, preclude that a movie might be awesome and/or a monster -- simply because one likes it, period.

This is where I enter -- it is awesome because I say it is, please feel free to express your own opinion, just don't tell me it is not awesome because of numbers. It is the numbers that are not awesome (to me) -- MOVIES are awesome! 

But you have expressed your take on SALVATION. To keep specifying it is a midbass movie -- well, the category of bass includes midbass, so this seems a little like someone saying Sophia Vergara is beautiful, but everyone else chiming in that she cannot be regarded as beautiful, you must always say "beautiful over forty." That is always a limiter, a qualifier, intended to diminish. It frames in the negative, when it does not need to. I think I am happy enough that she might be considered beautiful, unqualified. SALVATION is an awesome bass movie.

As to systems recreating full bandwidth to inform opinion: I have two JTR S2 Caps. I think they are pretty good. I know others think they are as well, because I bought them based on reading these forums. I hear what is being referred to with SALVATION. 

SALVATION is an awesome bass movie. Said it again. But I also have six main speakers that have seven drivers apiece, and a few more speakers beyond that, and some very powerful amps -- a lot of midrange represented and well-driven there, so when I hear the chop of rotor blades in the midrange, it is beating me up. Love it. Perhaps some do not have that midrange so well fleshed out, so I agree completely that systems determine what we hear. 

So happy I have the system I do, and the sweet range of movies on constant release with America's film industry -- some countries -- well take RAGNAROK -- good thing that was a bass movie, that was their one movie of the decade....


----------



## Killer_Nads

Thanks to the people here who convinced me to stick on with True detective Season one, and not give up on it! The show is fantastic, absolutely hated it after the first episode but absolutely love it now and the attraction started from episode 2 itself.

Just half way through episode 5, where they catch a guy in the farmland area and rust is firing off AK47 into the woods in slow motion, very nice bass on this scene. You could feel each bullet coming out the gun.


----------



## Emaych

audiofan1 said:


> Hear! Hear! Never a problem my friend and right back at you! I have to admit at the end of the day and no matter how heated(and all out fun) some topics get, you guys do a commendable job at being civil to one another. And you nailed it Toe ! They could really care less about the stuff that puts that "Kool aid" smile on our faces . You knuckle heads make this hobby a whole lot less lonely (sniff,sniff)
> 
> 
> Now go on! Get! just go on and fire up a movie with bass and enjoy


Now that is just one beautiful beautiful post. Don't need any numbers to recognize that. Love the way you set that scene -- it was practically cinematic!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

So your basically saying even though the thermometer is New England reads 65 (which new englanders find warm in January) a Floridian visiting will wear a jacket cause it's cold to them. Despite what the numbers say. 

I get it. I don't agree with it cause numbers don't lie. But people's perceptions are what take precedent I guess. 

That's why this thread is flawed tremendously. It 100% opinion. and the sole reason data-bass was created. Yes data-bass has flaws too but it's head and shoulders above his thread for letting people know what to expect from a bluray


----------



## AJ72

Toe said:


> Elysium is another great example (IMO) of a track that is rated high objectively, but does not give great payoff. It needs a level bump and execution is spotty with some of the weapon effects. There is a number of lower rated tracks I would place above Elysium.



Seems to be a very polarising film for bass as some say top of the tree others meh. It's renowned as having mostly low level content which takes a capable system to reproduce.


----------



## AJ72

wpbpete said:


> But when you raise the trim on movie A do you then compare it to movie B without raised trim? I find that happens a lot with objective viewpoints and I just don't get why. I too go mostly by subjective views but like to verify what I heard with the graphs



Not all movies benefit in the same way from raising the sub trim. Some of the more compressed and louder bass mixes are quite often clipped and turning it up only accentuates these qualities. Some of the lower level mixes that are clean with a great level of dynamics benefit by increasing the sub trim to amplify the content. There is no artefact being added when running subs hotter as it's only reproducing what's already on the disc not altering it.


----------



## AJ72

wth718 said:


> The last few pages are just the latest iteration of a debate that has gone on forever, one round of which was the catalyst for starting d-b.com in the first place. Comments on how AWESOME the bass was in this movie or that (Avengers was a big topic), when the measurements showed little extension, but simply loud bass. I've always argued for the importance of both subjective and objective views. That said, some of this stuff isn't a close call objectively. Interstellar is a 30Hz movie with loads of clipping, period. OHF and Elysium are full bandwidth movies that don't have clipping. One may not like the specific design choices used in one or the other, but the data doesn't lie.
> 
> None of this negates one's personal enjoyment of a movie, but numbers that are verifiable and repeatable have to mean something, or any movie with loud, droning bass will qualify as AWESOME or a MONSTER. Not that anyone cares, but I rate Terminator as a good, not great bass movie. When you have a system that can recreate the full bandwidth of a track, you'll clearly know the difference. That (system capability) is _usually _the single biggest factor in the difference of opinion. I had someone compare the beach landing scene from EOT vs the Helicopter ride scene from B:LA. They thought EOT was better. I was not surprised to find out their system was tuned to 17Hz, which means they missed out on all the deepest content that B:LA had over EOT.
> 
> But, I'm sure in 2 years, 5 years, we'll still be having these exact same conversations.



Who was that guy?


----------



## AJ72

My stuff up apologies


----------



## AJ72

Double stuffed post! One more chance........


----------



## AJ72

digler84 said:


> i love this movie too, and i always loved the clean crisp bass that went along with it. i've wanted it on blu for ever, yet the stupid thing never goes below $30! i'm sorry...i just refuse to pay that much for a blu.
> 
> 
> on a side note, i re-spun JA last night and bumped up the volume a bit. it's still a very good bass movie, but i just don't think it's overthrown TIH. very, very good, but not KOB.


Fair enough


----------



## AJ72

Toe said:


> I don't think my GF would phrase that as kindly as you, but she would basically agree with you!   I should probably just quit posting because WTH do I know, but I enjoy talking with you guys about bass even if we don't always agree! I'm sure you guys can relate to this, but all the people in my day to day life just can't relate since none of them are into HT and couldn't care less about bass, subwoofers, projectors, calibration of video/audio, blah, blah, blah......I'm so thankful for ALL of you and for putting up with me.


I'm still waiting to come across that person in real life who actually wants to engage in a conversation about bass in movies. Yet to meet them.


----------



## Toe

AJ72 said:


> Seems to be a very polarising film for bass as some say top of the tree others meh. It's renowned as having mostly low level content which takes a capable system to reproduce.


Mostly low level content where the ~25hz and above is lacking to some degree is incomplete bass IMO. Just like FAT tracks are also incomplete, I don't consider a track that is ULF dominated with lower level bass above that as fulfilling as a track that is strong from 40hz and below.


----------



## wth718

Emaych said:


> Your post seems to have resonated with a few folks, myself included. Here is what I would say: recently I looked over the rules of DATA BASS scoring. I did not find myself moved or swept away, lost in emotional connection, spellbound by a broad spectrum titillation of my senses. It does not engage me to look over such things, in spite of being a math and physics dual major in college. I like movies.
> 
> So that is what I naturally gravitate to. That is the experience I'm interested in having. I might contest your assertion that "None of this negates one's personal enjoyment of a movie, but numbers that are verifiable and repeatable have to mean something, or any movie with loud, droning bass will qualify as AWESOME or a MONSTER." When you incude that "but" in there, what is it that those numbers mean?
> 
> In the last part of the sentence you say "or any movie with loud, droning bass will qualify as AWESOME or a MONSTER." Well, if none of the numbers negate personal enjoyment, and "AWESOME!" or "MONSTER!" are the expressions of that enjoyment, then, according to you, the numbers don't negate that, because that is one's personal enjoyment. So, the numbers do not EVER, in fact, preclude that a movie might be awesome and/or a monster -- simply because one likes it, period.
> 
> This is where I enter -- it is awesome because I say it is, please feel free to express your own opinion, just don't tell me it is not awesome because of numbers. It is the numbers that are not awesome (to me) -- MOVIES are awesome!
> 
> But you have expressed your take on SALVATION. To keep specifying it is a midbass movie -- well, the category of bass includes midbass, so this seems a little like someone saying Sophia Vergara is beautiful, but everyone else chiming in that she cannot be regarded as beautiful, you must always say "beautiful over forty." That is always a limiter, a qualifier, intended to diminish. It frames in the negative, when it does not need to. I think I am happy enough that she might be considered beautiful, unqualified. SALVATION is an awesome bass movie.
> 
> As to systems recreating full bandwidth to inform opinion: I have two JTR S2 Caps. I think they are pretty good. I know others think they are as well, because I bought them based on reading these forums. I hear what is being referred to with SALVATION.
> 
> SALVATION is an awesome bass movie. Said it again. But I also have six main speakers that have seven drivers apiece, and a few more speakers beyond that, and some very powerful amps -- a lot of midrange represented and well-driven there, so when I hear the chop of rotor blades in the midrange, it is beating me up. Love it. Perhaps some do not have that midrange so well fleshed out, so I agree completely that systems determine what we hear.
> 
> So happy I have the system I do, and the sweet range of movies on constant release with America's film industry -- some countries -- well take RAGNAROK -- good thing that was a bass movie, that was their one movie of the decade....


Not sure why you keep flogging this dead horse, other than to try to convince people of the "rightness" of your position vs just saying that we agree to disagree. This argument that objective data doesn't matter has been around for years. If you were to say "my Toyota Camry is CRAZY FAST!" would that make it so? It may be fast to you, which is fine, but objectively it just isn't. And no, the word "but" does not negate everything that was said before. 

You seem to be in the camp that thinks everyone who comes to play deserves a trophy. I am not. And I challenge anyone who has a capable system to listen to a movie with 20Hz extension with one with single digit extension and tell me there is not a subjective difference. One may PREFER the sound design of one over the other, but the differences are real. And that is why the subjective makes up just 1/4 of the ratings, which is appropriate, imo. 

If every track is AWESOME or a BASS FEST, how does that inform a person who may be thinking of buying the disc? How does that let them know what to expect?



AJ72 said:


> Who was that guy?


It was you, wasn't it! 
The point is obvious, but if someone isn't producing the content where a track has its greatest strength, they will rate it lower.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

wth718 said:


> Not sure why you keep flogging this dead horse, other than to try to convince people of the "rightness" of your position vs just saying that we agree to disagree. This argument that objective data doesn't matter has been around for years. If you were to say "my Toyota Camry is CRAZY FAST!" would that make it so? It may be fast to you, which is fine, but objectively it just isn't. And no, the word "but" does not negate everything that was said before.
> 
> You seem to be in the camp that thinks everyone who comes to play deserves a trophy. I am not. And I challenge anyone who has a capable system to listen to a movie with 20Hz extension with one with single digit extension and tell me there is not a subjective difference. One may PREFER the sound design of one over the other, but the differences are real. And that is why the subjective makes up just 1/4 of the ratings, which is appropriate, imo.
> 
> If every track is AWESOME or a BASS FEST, how does that inform a person who may be thinking of buying the disc? How does that let them know what to expect?
> 
> 
> 
> It was you, wasn't it!
> The point is obvious, but if someone isn't producing the content where a track has its greatest strength, they will rate it lower.


+1. Great post!


----------



## Bassment

I don't know about you guys but I would way rather watch a good movie with "decent" bass (dark knight, interstellar, terminator: salvation) than a crappy movie with amazing bass.


----------



## Emaych

Bassment said:


> I don't know about you guys but I would way rather watch a good movie with "decent" bass (dark knight, interstellar, terminator: salvation) than a crappy movie with amazing bass.


My feelings exactly. And I don't just watch a movie for bass, mid low or otherwise -- I really do like the whole spectrum.


----------



## Emaych

wth718 said:


> Not sure why you keep flogging this dead horse, other than to try to convince people of the "rightness" of your position vs just saying that we agree to disagree. This argument that objective data doesn't matter has been around for years. If you were to say "my Toyota Camry is CRAZY FAST!" would that make it so? It may be fast to you, which is fine, but objectively it just isn't. And no, the word "but" does not negate everything that was said before.
> 
> You seem to be in the camp that thinks everyone who comes to play deserves a trophy. I am not. And I challenge anyone who has a capable system to listen to a movie with 20Hz extension with one with single digit extension and tell me there is not a subjective difference. One may PREFER the sound design of one over the other, but the differences are real. And that is why the subjective makes up just 1/4 of the ratings, which is appropriate, imo.
> 
> If every track is AWESOME or a BASS FEST, how does that inform a person who may be thinking of buying the disc? How does that let them know what to expect?
> 
> 
> 
> It was you, wasn't it!
> The point is obvious, but if someone isn't producing the content where a track has its greatest strength, they will rate it lower.


As to dead horse: please check previous pages, I have not posted for some small while. I guess I intuited that you wanted to still talk about it since YOU brought it up again, but I'm sure the subject probably transitioned to "dead horse" immediately AFTER you inserted your comment (after a day or so of no comments).

Never said objective data does not matter. I was only using your words: you said impressions lie outside of that, but then said the numbers must matter. I asked why? -- and I don't see your answer -- unless I can interpret your comments to mean, you probably really don't need to watch the movie, numbers tell you everything.

As to a car being objectively fast -- well, I am of the camp that for each of us, our perceptions rule -- no way around that that I have ever discovered. And even if it only goes 40MPH, that could well be objectively fast in a relative context to a snail -- all things are relative as well. In our context, maybe you will agree that SALVATION is objectively awesome relative to -- pick a movie from the 1930s, or any other MIDBASS (if you wish) movie of the same year....

Whatever, my point is that one reason to stay away from numbers would be that they can insidiously supplant impressions, in the most advance stages of the affliction, one is almost completely crippled and cannot form (or express) an opinion unless looking at the data. I have wondered if some of the posters here operate purely in the abstract -- no system at all, but comment based on the numbers. If that experience for them is better than a movie, more power to them.

Lastly, never said every track is awesome -- only those that people declare so, and maybe only to those folks. But, please, you and I both know that such expressions are someone's opinion -- that is not a buying guide, if you like numbers for that, head on, feel free....


----------



## wth718

Emaych said:


> As to dead horse: please check previous pages, I have not posted for some small while. I guess I intuited that you wanted to still talk about it since YOU brought it up again, but I'm sure the subject probably transitioned to "dead horse" immediately AFTER you inserted your comment (after a day or so of no comments).
> 
> Never said objective data does not matter. I was only using your words: you said impressions lie outside of that, but then said the numbers must matter. I asked why? -- and I don't see your answer -- unless I can interpret your comments to mean, you probably really don't need to watch the movie, numbers tell you everything.
> 
> As to a car being objectively fast -- well, I am of the camp that for each of us, our perceptions rule -- no way around that that I have ever discovered. And even if it only goes 40MPH, that could well be objectively fast in a relative context to a snail -- all things are relative as well. In our context, maybe you will agree that SALVATION is objectively awesome relative to -- pick a movie from the 1930s, or any other MIDBASS (if you wish) movie of the same year....
> 
> Whatever, my point is that one reason to stay away from numbers would be that they can insidiously supplant impressions, in the most advance stages of the affliction, one is almost completely crippled and cannot form (or express) an opinion unless looking at the data. I have wondered if some of the posters here operate purely in the abstract -- no system at all, but comment based on the numbers. If that experience for them is better than a movie, more power to them.
> 
> Lastly, never said every track is awesome -- only those that people declare so, and maybe only to those folks. But, please, you and I both know that such expressions are someone's opinion -- that is not a buying guide, if you like numbers for that, head on, feel free....


No, it became a dead horse when YOU replied to my comment, saw I was getting some support for them, and then replied again making the same arguments you made to Brian Fineborg. What we're saying is that it's great to have subjective impressions--I argued that years before you showed up on this thread--but that objective data is a better indicator of what a person can expect. In other words, opine away--but don't be surprised if someone provides a counterpoint to your subjective opinion that includes actual data. You seem to want to argue us down, though. Spoiler alert, it's not going to happen. But feel free to reply with another verbose post. The choice is yours.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Then one can infer from what Emaych is arguing is for example that Bose Cube systems are Hi-Fi audio systems because many people enjoy them and perceive them to be so, despite their objectively grossly inferior product which cannot even reproduce decent bass, amidst other lacking attributes. 

Or that a subwoofer that only digs down to 40-35hz is just as good as one that can dig with authority to 20hz because the listener may enjoy the distorted bloated half bass produced by the objectively inferior sub.

All because the "feels" override all other factors and considerations.

Now I understand he is not really arguing that per se but the premise opens up the pandora's box of the moving goal post of extreme subjectivity superseding any consideration of objectivity.

Best regards,
KvE

PS I found it rather amusing that in an earlier discussion he did try to disparage my system to bolster himself. The irony being of course that when subjectivity reigns supreme then trying to compare the capabilities of differing components of system is meaningless.


----------



## Alan P

So, due to the recent debate here, I watched Elysium again last night.

I have to agree with some of the opinions here that it is _not _a "great bass movie". 

Sure, it digs _really _deep and has very clean bass...but it just fails to impress as much as some of the mid-bass "bass-fests" do.

Just my personal opinion and YMMV.


----------



## Fatshaft

The SpongeBob Movie Sponge out of Water 3D BluRay

WOW...can't wait to watch this one...
It's in 3D tonight at my place 
Will post some screenie shots...there's some nice moments


----------



## Emaych

Alan P said:


> So, due to the recent debate here, I watched Elysium again last night.
> 
> I have to agree with some of the opinions here that it is _not _a "great bass movie".
> 
> Sure, it digs _really _deep and has very clean bass...but it just fails to impress as much as some of the mid-bass "bass-fests" do.
> 
> Just my personal opinion and YMMV.


Well, so I think that makes the point, in perhaps a way that readers might find greater access to: the objective data might seem to point one way, the experiencing of that track might yield a very different result. I have only ever wanted to champion the experiencing of the track, and coronate impressions as king above any other factor. I am here as a fan of movies and soundwaves, not paper and columns and charts and graphs -- honestly, the two things seem so remote from one another...

Just my personal opinion and YMMV....


----------



## popalock

Fatshaft said:


> The SpongeBob Movie Sponge out of Water 3D BluRay
> 
> WOW...can't wait to watch this one...
> It's in 3D tonight at my place
> Will post some screenie shots...there's some nice moments


Saw it on the plane. Don't know about the bass, but Bob 'effin DOMINATES!


----------



## Emaych

wth718 said:


> No, it became a dead horse when YOU replied to my comment, saw I was getting some support for them, and then replied again making the same arguments you made to Brian Fineborg. What we're saying is that it's great to have subjective impressions--I argued that years before you showed up on this thread--but that objective data is a better indicator of what a person can expect. In other words, opine away--but don't be surprised if someone provides a counterpoint to your subjective opinion that includes actual data. You seem to want to argue us down, though. Spoiler alert, it's not going to happen. But feel free to reply with another verbose post. The choice is yours.


So then I think you mean YES, the subject became a dead horse only AFTER I responded to you, because that is what I thought you meant and what I said. BTW, I see myself as supporting you in your post, said it resonated with me -- happy enough to hear from you, honestly...

We certainly can agree to disagree. I think I disagree with objective data being a better indicator. An example comes to mind, could be wrong as it has been some time, but I watched DEAD IN TOMBSTONE -- rated pretty highly here, not sure how it measures, would assume "promising"? as a prospect. I recall being utterly bored by the implementation -- like I say, drawing on memory, but seemed like a lot of the same booming unvaried signal, like every two minutes some guy rode the bass button. Didn't float my boat, but whatever, ventured buying it, watched it -- those are the breaks if you blind buy -- I think I just naturally trust what people are buzzing about more. Could be just me.

I certainly need not continue on here...I have read that some are enjoying the discussion, maybe that moment has passed...fine with me...


----------



## Emaych

KMFDMvsEnya said:


> PS I found it rather amusing that in an earlier discussion he did try to disparage my system to bolster himself. The irony being of course that when subjectivity reigns supreme then trying to compare the capabilities of differing components of system is meaningless.


As you will recall, I said another HT enthusiast might come along and declare your equipment itself precludes high fidelity -- didn't say that was me, but for my part, I also added that that was great for you, if you enjoyed what you were hearing, but you didn't seem to be -- just look back at your posts -- looks like a lot of you disparaging what you are hearing (with the paltry paucity of golden champions as well).

And that is perfectly in keeping with my subjective impressions yielding extremely pleasing results -- I have a killer system, within a very limited budget. I like most of what I hear, hence my subjective impressions wax enthusiastic a lot of the time -- no disparity in sight on those points.

Plus, I think it needs to be reinforced that watching movies is an emotional experience for me -- the images bond with the sound design bond with the story. Just rewatched PROMETHEUS last weekend (sixth time?) -- fellow bass buds, I love that freakin' movie! The visuals are gorgeous! Love the way the music integrates with the presentation. Love the soundstage! Story has some really absurd aspects to it, of course. Don't care, love love love the movie. Bass a part of it for sure, but what part, hard to even say....


----------



## Gary147852

Fatshaft said:


> The SpongeBob Movie Sponge out of Water 3D BluRay
> 
> WOW...can't wait to watch this one...
> It's in 3D tonight at my place
> Will post some screenie shots...there's some nice moments


I also noticed there were some nice bass moments in this movie.

Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎

Vizio M501d-A2R(Calibrated), LG BD-330, Pioneer VSX-524-K, Custom DIY LCR Mains, DIY Sub ( Kicker 10c124, 2.25 ft3, 19 hz tune, powered by xm-sd46x(using only rear channel in bridge mode, 150watts), powered by 400w atx power supply.) Work in progress


----------



## Fatshaft

popalock said:


> Saw it on the plane. Don't know about the bass, but Bob 'effin DOMINATES!


Pops,

check out some of these screenies in Speclab
This at around 45 min mark









This at around 1h:08m mark


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> So your basically saying even though the thermometer is New England reads 65 (which new englanders find warm in January) a Floridian visiting will wear a jacket cause it's cold to them. Despite what the numbers say.
> 
> I get it. I don't agree with it cause numbers don't lie. But people's perceptions are what take precedent I guess.
> 
> That's why this thread is flawed tremendously. It 100% opinion. and the sole reason data-bass was created. Yes data-bass has flaws too but it's head and shoulders above his thread for letting people know what to expect from a bluray


Good points indeed! but it has been pointed out before that its good we have both! I use them both as guide lines for movies with bass for my personal enjoyment ! And I must say that, subjectively and by the numbers (they don't lie remember) this thread is "head and shoulders above" for its fun factor:kiss:


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> Pops,
> 
> check out some of these screenies in Speclab
> This at around 45 min mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This at around 1h:08m mark


Dayum!! Every time I go to redbox I want to rent it but say nah. Now it's a ya!!


audiofan1 said:


> Good points indeed! but it has been pointed out before that its good we have both! I use them both as guide lines for movies with bass for my personal enjoyment ! And I must say that, subjectively and by the numbers (they don't lie remember) this thread is "head and shoulders above" for its fun factor:kiss:


Oh I agree. Cause a lot of movies get mentioned here without data-bass having them. So it's great to have both.


----------



## Fatshaft

All this back and forth of subjective and objective forced me to "TRY" to understand SpecLab so I can judge by myself wheter it's a bassy movie or not.
At the end of the day...My "EARS" tell me if it's bassy or not...period!
To ME...It doesn't matter what others think cause we will hear all kinds of replies from the worst to the best.

Make no mistake...I love MAJOR bass and tons of it (Anywhere between 5HZ to 100HZ)...so effective immediately...I've decided NOT to watch the evening news in my theater room anymore

Enjoy the BASS people...I can't wait to get pummeled again


----------



## Fatshaft

Brian Fineberg said:


> Dayum!! Every time I go to redbox I want to rent it but say nah. Now it's a ya!!


Brian,
Check this one out!
It looked like it went on forever!
This is at approx. 1h:26m mark


----------



## Toe

SpongeBob added to que!


----------



## Bassment

wow, I definitely need to hear that


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Wow! I wonder how good the movie is. Or if my son will wasn't to watch


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> Wow! I wonder how good the movie is. Or if my son will wasn't to watch


Yeah I'm wondering the same for my "Honorable Grandson " who's finally of age to enjoy stuff like this! He's all over the Minions and will see if Bob can keep his attention


----------



## popalock

Fatshaft said:


> Pops,
> 
> check out some of these screenies in Speclab
> This at around 45 min mark
> 
> This at around 1h:08m mark


----------



## Toe

I can't do first run films with the GFs two boys since anything past -20 is too loud for them and I hate not watching at reference. I don't invite them over much.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> I can't do first run films with the GFs two boys since anything past -20 is too loud for them and I hate not watching at reference. I don't invite them over much.


Too funny. If I ever buy a movie for my son and it has any thought of being great bass, I "screen" it first cause I know once he watches it we will watch it over and over and I'll be sick of it before I get to listen at level


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> I can't do first run films with the GFs two boys since anything past -20 is too loud for them and I hate not watching at reference. I don't invite them over much.


LOL! watched Godzilla 2014 over the weekend and had to stop it, till the Lil guy went to sleep, then went full reference once past the notorious clipping! (FYI even worse when upmix to DSU as it was more speakers ) Its definitely a different movie night when the MV is -20 and you have to stop it often but I wouldn't trade it for nothin


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> Too funny. If I ever buy a movie for my son and it has any thought of being great bass, I "screen" it first cause I know once he watches it we will watch it over and over and I'll be sick of it before I get to listen at level


That's a good point as well. There are certain films that the boys have watched so much when I've been over there that I'll never watch them again.

Didn't mean to put that question mark up there, lol.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Fatshaft said:


> All this back and forth of subjective and objective forced me to "TRY" to understand SpecLab so I can judge by myself wheter it's a bassy movie or not.
> At the end of the day...My "EARS" tell me if it's bassy or not...period!
> To ME...It doesn't matter what others think cause we will hear all kinds of replies from the worst to the best.
> 
> Make no mistake...I love MAJOR bass and tons of it (Anywhere between 5HZ to 100HZ)...so effective immediately...I've decided NOT to watch the evening news in my theater room anymore
> 
> Enjoy the BASS people...I can't wait to get pummeled again


I enjoy your efforts in posting your speclab measurements!

I went out a bought Monsters Dark Continent today at lunch because I trust your opinion. You have mentioned it more than once and you had me intrigued from the first post.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Pain Infliction said:


> I enjoy your efforts in posting your speclab measurements!
> 
> I went out a bought Monsters Dark Continent today at lunch because I trust your opinion. You have mentioned it more than once and you had me intrigued from the first post.


It definitely has the good as far as bass is concerned. Unfortunately for me I tried twice to watch it. And was a waste of time for me. Both times turned it off before it was over. And that's very rare for me

Anyone want a copy pm me I'll sell for cheap


----------



## Fatshaft

Pain Infliction said:


> I enjoy your efforts in posting your speclab measurements!
> 
> I went out a bought Monsters Dark Continent today at lunch because I trust your opinion. You have mentioned it more than once and you had me intrigued from the first post.





Brian Fineberg said:


> It definitely has the good as far as bass is concerned. Unfortunately for me I tried twice to watch it. And was a waste of time for me. Both times turned it off before it was over. And that's very rare for me


PI,
I enjoyed it immensely...even the 2nd time around...

Some can't stand it (Like Brian) and that's totally fine. 

It's like My best friend and I tried this new chocolate ice cream the other day...I loved it while he threw his in the garbage. 
No problem...He's still my best friend ! 

If you hate it...don't worry...I won't take "anything" personally...it is 100% subjective 


PS. I'm loving this Speclab a lot...I just hope my settings are correct cause if they aren't I'll be doing a lot of apologies to everyone 
I am using Bosso's settings.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> PI,
> I enjoyed it immensely...even the 2nd time around...
> 
> Some can't stand it (Like Brian) and that's totally fine.
> 
> It's like My best friend and I tried this new chocolate ice cream the other day...I loved it while he threw his in the garbage.
> No problem...He's still my best friend !
> 
> If you hate it...don't worry...I won't take "anything" personally...it is 100% subjective
> 
> 
> PS. I'm loving this Speclab a lot...I just hope my settings are correct cause if they aren't I'll be doing a lot of apologies to everyone
> I am using Bosso's settings.


If i waste my time in spongebob cause you dont know how to use speclab properly....well...i..will...just....ummm well nothing hahah. I appreciate the efforts


----------



## Gary147852

Brian Fineberg said:


> If i waste my time in spongebob cause you dont know how to use speclab properly....well...i..will...just....ummm well nothing hahah. I appreciate the efforts


It'll be worth it.

Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎

Vizio M501d-A2R(Calibrated), LG BD-330, Pioneer VSX-524-K, Custom DIY LCR Mains, DIY Sub ( Kicker 10c124, 2.25 ft3, 19 hz tune, powered by xm-sd46x(using only rear channel in bridge mode, 150watts), powered by 400w atx power supply.) Work in progress


----------



## NorthSky

Fatshaft said:


> All this back and forth of subjective and objective forced me to "TRY" to understand SpecLab so I can judge by myself wheter it's a bassy movie or not.
> At the end of the day...My "EARS" tell me if it's bassy or not...period!
> To ME...It doesn't matter what others think cause we will hear all kinds of replies from the worst to the best.
> 
> Make no mistake...I love MAJOR bass and tons of it (Anywhere between 5HZ to 100HZ)...so effective immediately...I've decided NOT to watch the evening news in my theater room anymore
> 
> Enjoy the BASS people...I can't wait to get pummeled again


No sweat man; you're good with animated pictures, ...keep @ it, just don't quote us.


----------



## Fatshaft

Anyone see "Hellbenders"? Some screenies look BUSY!


----------



## digler84

Gary147852 said:


> It'll be worth it.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎
> 
> Vizio M501d-A2R(Calibrated), LG BD-330, Pioneer VSX-524-K, Custom DIY LCR Mains, DIY Sub ( Kicker 10c124, 2.25 ft3, 19 hz tune, powered by xm-sd46x(using only rear channel in bridge mode, 150watts), powered by 400w atx power supply.) Work in progress


How interesting....Gary supports the spongebob movie.....insider at work here? I smell conspiracy to sell more disks! What is the snail's name again?


----------



## Fatshaft

Fatshaft said:


> Brian,
> Check this one out!
> It looked like it went on forever!
> This is at approx. 1h:26m mark


Just finished SpongeBob and it did not disappoint. 
Some scenes really hit hard and with authority..Just wish it had more. 

I quoted the above graph cause it's very embarrassing...it's the ending credits music


----------



## AJ72

All this "Terminator:Salvation" talk reminds me of a similar argument about "Phantom" many pages ago. Everything old is new again only the names have changed.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> Just finished SpongeBob and it did not disappoint.
> Some scenes really hit hard and with authority..Just wish it had more.
> 
> I quoted the above graph cause it's very embarrassing...it's the ending credits music


Hahahahah

That's ok. Good to hear!! Thanks fat shaft!


----------



## Pain Infliction

Fatshaft said:


> PI,
> I enjoyed it immensely...even the 2nd time around...
> 
> Some can't stand it (Like Brian) and that's totally fine.
> 
> It's like My best friend and I tried this new chocolate ice cream the other day...I loved it while he threw his in the garbage.
> No problem...He's still my best friend !
> 
> If you hate it...don't worry...I won't take "anything" personally...it is 100% subjective
> 
> 
> PS. I'm loving this Speclab a lot...I just hope my settings are correct cause if they aren't I'll be doing a lot of apologies to everyone
> I am using Bosso's settings.



I gave it a spin last night. The plot was all over the place and didn't really explain things well. I didn't know if the movie was more about monsters or more about the soldiers??? Doesn't matter though because the LFE was really good. Had my body shaking a lot and there was some really long ulf scenes too. I definitely enjoyed the bass.


----------



## Emaych

AJ72 said:


> All this "Terminator:Salvation" talk reminds me of a similar argument about "Phantom" many pages ago. Everything old is new again only the names have changed.


Yes, similar, although more centered around imbedded clipping, in the earlier instance. As has been noted, the core issue is a variance in fundamental approaches/orientation to the watching/listening we do. Each path represents the life experience of the bass slam fan who was drawn here, and as such cannot ever be settled, only turned over and around and examined anew, every [insert time frame] or so. Like is there a "Heaven"?, except, getting a little closer, what is your audio heaven on Earth? -- that's why these forums exist, after all....


----------



## Emaych

Pain Infliction said:


> I gave it a spin last night. The plot was all over the place and didn't really explain things well. I didn't know if the movie was more about monsters or more about the soldiers??? Doesn't matter though because the LFE was really good. Had my body shaking a lot and there was some really long ulf scenes too. I definitely enjoyed the bass.


I think another reviewer pointed out that the director didn't seem to know what kind of a movie he wanted to make, almost as if he had some stored up messages about war and the monsters it makes us, but this was the project he got offered, so tried to make it fit his objectives. 

Nevertheless, I was surprised at the ambition of tackling something a little deeper, even if a pretty well-worn standard theme, where it could have been your standard Z-grade direct-to-video monster romp. The technical achievement was impressive as well -- looked a lot better than many more fully funded efforts. And the bass paid off...which, truth be told, is pretty much the reason it had the appeal it did -- without that....well, you answer for yourself...


----------



## digler84

Went to see Ant man last night and went to a newly renovated IMAX nearby. First of all, the theater itself was a shocker for me. i could actually feel some of the bass in the theater, and the leather individual recliners were unbelievably comfortable. it was also set up for atmos which was my first experience with that format. certainly immersive, but i can't say i felt like sounds were being "placed" in certain areas. maybe better execution in a smaller area such as a HT. overall though, i was very impressed with the whole experience. it's still no comparison to watching in my living room, but it was definitely leaps and bounds better than any other commercial theater that i've experienced. 

as far as the movie, i'm a marvel/dc movie nut, and i wasn't overly excited for ant man. i was never thrilled with him in the comics, and i thought this was going to be a dud of a movie. to my surprise, it was a really fun ride and held my attention from beginning to end. as far as the audio goes, it could be a good one when it hits blu. nothing over the top as far as LFE, but it had a few moments of decent boom. it will be interesting to see how it translates, but i went from thinking i MIGHT purchase this blu, to a definite buy for me. i think some of the scenes will shake the room pretty nice when applied in a decent HT.


----------



## digler84

sorry, double post. not sure how that happened


----------



## WayneJoy

I often feel the bass in my local IMAX, if the mixer wants you to feel the bass you will.


----------



## digler84

well, first of all it was my first movie in an imax....so i was comparing to a standard theater where it's rare. and it might be in the mix, but feeling in a theater isn't a given. there have been plenty of times it felt waayyy different in my HT.


----------



## carp

digler84 said:


> Went to see Ant man last night and went to a newly renovated IMAX nearby. First of all, the theater itself was a shocker for me. i could actually feel some of the bass in the theater, and the leather individual recliners were unbelievably comfortable. it was also set up for atmos which was my first experience with that format. certainly immersive, but i can't say i felt like sounds were being "placed" in certain areas. maybe better execution in a smaller area such as a HT. overall though, i was very impressed with the whole experience. it's still no comparison to watching in my living room, but it was definitely leaps and bounds better than any other commercial theater that i've experienced.
> 
> as far as the movie, i'm a marvel/dc movie nut, and i wasn't overly excited for ant man. i was never thrilled with him in the comics, and i thought this was going to be a dud of a movie. to my surprise, it was a really fun ride and held my attention from beginning to end. as far as the audio goes, it could be a good one when it hits blu. nothing over the top as far as LFE, but it had a few moments of decent boom. it will be interesting to see how it translates, but i went from thinking i MIGHT purchase this blu, to a definite buy for me. i think some of the scenes will shake the room pretty nice when applied in a decent HT.


Our 2 local Atmos theaters have Buttkicker transducers in the seats, your theater might have them too.


----------



## wth718

Brian Fineberg said:


> Well subjectively i disagree in their assessment. If it's shown in graph it HAS to be very low level. But I could be wrong. Have been in the past. But I usually am very good at subjectively telling if there is sub 20hz which is then backed up by graphs
> 
> But until I see the spec lab I don't beleive it will have a rating for lower than 20hz. Tons of movies have content to 1hz. But 98% of them it's not detectable because it's so low in level





wth718 said:


> I'm sure we'll see soon enough...


Data-bass graphs are out:

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/441-chappie-discussion-poll/


----------



## Brian Fineberg

wth718 said:


> Data-bass graphs are out:
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/441-chappie-discussion-poll/


And I was partly right. 

Low levels. And content below 20 but mostly dc. 

This was before I started bumping the lfe 3db with low level movies. Will have to revisit


----------



## Pain Infliction

Brian Fineberg said:


> And I was partly right.
> 
> Low levels. And content below 20 but mostly dc.
> 
> This was before I started bumping the lfe 3db with low level movies. Will have to revisit



What does your setup consist of? Decoupled floor or concrete? 

I have 12 sealed subs on the second floor of my house and I can immediately tell if there is sub 10hz content in a movie. I have to give a lot of the credit to being on the second floor though.


----------



## wth718

Brian Fineberg said:


> And I was partly right.
> 
> Low levels. And content below 20 but mostly dc.
> 
> This was before I started bumping the lfe 3db with low level movies. Will have to revisit


Low levels I'll give you, but to me, plenty of content above dc and below 20 Hz. I know that feeling when the Buttkickers kick in. How'd you like DOFP? I was not impressed with that at all because of its low levels. Just goes to show how a person's setup/preference makes a big difference.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

wth718 said:


> Low levels I'll give you, but to me, plenty of content above dc and below 20 Hz. I know that feeling when the Buttkickers kick in. How'd you like DOFP? I was not impressed with that at all because of its low levels. Just goes to show how a person's setup/preference makes a big difference.


I thought dofp was phenomenal


Ahhhhh so your cheating (w the buttkickers)


----------



## Gary147852

digler84 said:


> How interesting....Gary supports the spongebob movie.....insider at work here? I smell conspiracy to sell more disks! What is the snail's name again?


Ha. Ha. Very funny.

Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎

Vizio M501d-A2R(Calibrated), LG BD-330, Pioneer VSX-524-K, Custom DIY LCR Mains, DIY Sub ( Kicker 10c124, 2.25 ft3, 19 hz tune, powered by xm-sd46x(using only rear channel in bridge mode, 150watts), powered by 400w atx power supply.) Work in progress


----------



## wth718

Brian Fineberg said:


> I thought dofp was phenomenal
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh so your cheating (w the buttkickers)


See, that's what I mean. Lol. Both have almost identical levels and Chappie has a little more extension. It certainly won't be challenging any of the heavy hitters, but I could definitely feel ULF in there. Just as with Elysium, the gunshots were sorely lacking. 

Yep, I double cheat cuz I have TWO buttkickers on my couch, along with 5-6 hz extension. If the Super Bowl Champs can get away with cheating, why can't I? Lol.


----------



## Toe

If Buttkickers are wrong, I don't want to be right  Best upgrade I have ever done to my HT.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> If Buttkickers are wrong, I don't want to be right  Best upgrade I have ever done to my HT.


No nothing wrong with them. I used to have them. Just meant cheating to hear/feel the subterranean tones  and it was in jest


----------



## bear123

Brian Fineberg said:


> If i waste my time in spongebob cause you dont know how to use speclab properly....well...i..will...just....ummm well nothing hahah. I appreciate the efforts


Some kids movies are really enjoyable to watch. Others you just tolerate because you love your kids. This one is much worse than that.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

bear123 said:


> Some kids movies are really enjoyable to watch. Others you just tolerate because you love your kids. This one is much worse than that.


Rut ro


----------



## AJ72

Toe said:


> If Buttkickers are wrong, I don't want to be right  Best upgrade I have ever done to my HT.


Oh yeah loving that gold from "Coming to America". One of the best comedies of its time. Another "Hey that's beautiful what is that velvet!". Those Barbers were hilarious. Love it.


----------



## wyattroa

Anyone watch the movie Enemy on Amazon prime with Jake Gyllenhaal. Did not expect the bass that was in this movie. Not a good movie and the base is here or there. But it knocked stuff down in my house.


----------



## bear123

I've heard that the Finding Nemo fish tank scene is a good demo, but I don't have the Blu Ray. I do have it on DVD....wonder how much difference, if any, there will be on that scene? I need to dig it out of the attic and try it out.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

bear123 said:


> I've heard that the Finding Nemo fish tank scene is a good demo, but I don't have the Blu Ray. I do have it on DVD....wonder how much difference, if any, there will be on that scene? I need to dig it out of the attic and try it out.


It's my all time favorite demo scene


----------



## Pain Infliction

bear123 said:


> I've heard that the Finding Nemo fish tank scene is a good demo, but I don't have the Blu Ray. I do have it on DVD....wonder how much difference, if any, there will be on that scene? I need to dig it out of the attic and try it out.



That is only a 30hz scene if I am not mistaken, and it is very short. A great scene to demo is half way through chapter 10 in Underworld Awakening. That scene is great for beating up your guests!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Pain Infliction said:


> That is only a 30hz scene if I am not mistaken, and it is very short. A great scene to demo is half way through chapter 10 in Underworld Awakening. That scene is great for beating up your guests!


It's not THAT short. And although centered at 30 Hz (as is underworld scene) it also has the backing of much lower bass. Notice the VERY strong 5hz content


----------



## Toe

bear123 said:


> I've heard that the Finding Nemo fish tank scene is a good demo, but I don't have the Blu Ray. I do have it on DVD....wonder how much difference, if any, there will be on that scene? I need to dig it out of the attic and try it out.


DVD or blu, its great either way! Mix was subjectively the exact same between the dvd/blu.


----------



## Pain Infliction

15 seconds is really short for a demo compared to a few minutes that the U:A scene is. Yes that movie has a lot of 30hz content, but it extends down to 1hz. 

Data-bass.com

Underworld:Awakening:

Level - 5 Stars (113.57dB composite)
Extension - 5 Stars (1Hz)
Dynamics - 3 Stars (23.13dB)
Execution - 5 Stars - This film is very much like Tron:Legacy without the clipping.

Overall - 4.5 Stars

Where is Finding Nemo? I couldn't find it and I thought that DB had it before.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Finding Nemo (7.1 TrueHD)

Level - 4 Stars (111.04dB composite)
Extension - 5 Stars (1Hz)
Dynamics - 5 Stars (31.38dB)
Execution - 4 Stars (by poll)

Overall - 4.5 Stars

Only "edge" I give to nemo for demo is its family friendly. And just gives the "this is rediculous" feeling hahah


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> Finding Nemo (7.1 TrueHD)
> 
> Level - 4 Stars (111.04dB composite)
> Extension - 5 Stars (1Hz)
> Dynamics - 5 Stars (31.38dB)
> Execution - 4 Stars (by poll)
> 
> Overall - 4.5 Stars
> 
> Only "edge" I give to nemo for demo is its family friendly. And just gives the "this is rediculous" feeling hahah


And the Super Lycan doesn't give the "this is ridiculous" feeling?  Both are ridiculous in the best way IMO.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> And the Super Lycan doesn't give the "this is ridiculous" feeling?  Both are ridiculous in the best way IMO.


No I didn't mean to imply that. 

But the lycan scene is my go to for checking out bass after I've added or changed subs. It is one of the best that's for sure  and one of my favorite as well

I would just have to be careful to whom I use it to show a demo


----------



## Pain Infliction

Who are you demoing for? Lol. 

That is also the first scene a play after a tune. Funny thing is, my daughter has seen that scene since she was two years old and it never bothered her but I can see how it would bother other kids. Michael Jackson thriller got her pretty good though. The part where he starts changing into a werewolf and says "go away!" To be fair, that scared me when I was a young kid too. My older brother would jack with me and I had to watch it with the lights on. Hahaha. The good ol' innocent days.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Pain Infliction said:


> Who are you demoing for? Lol.
> 
> That is also the first scene a play after a tune. Funny thing is, my daughter has seen that scene since she was two years old and it never bothered her but I can see how it would bother other kids. Michael Jackson thriller got her pretty good though. The part where he starts changing into a werewolf and says "go away!" To be fair, that scared me when I was a young kid too. My older brother would jack with me and I had to watch it with the lights on. Hahaha. The good ol' innocent days.


Hahaha. I remember the premiere of thriller music vid. And my sister ran to my dad and said ....daaaadddd Brian is watching scary movies! Then it turned to music and all was good. Except for when the zombies tried to get the girl in the house


And to be honest. Umm I really don't demo for anyone. But...to be safe us never know what kind of films people don't want to watch. Even if it's a short clip


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> I would just have to be careful to whom I use it to show a demo





Brian Fineberg said:


> But...to be safe us never know what kind of films people don't want to watch. Even if it's a short clip


No doubt and funny you should mention this as I actually made this mistake one time giving a demo of the Super Lycan scene. I had forgot one of the guys I was doing a demo for HATES scary/horror films. I always start that scene a few minutes before the Big boy comes into the room and I hit play, cranked up to reference and left the room (I like to leave my guests alone when doing a demo for maximum freak out ) and a minute later they came hauling ass out of there not real happy as the combo of the movie/sound got them good! He then reminded me of not being able to do horror and I apologized and picked another demo scene. We all laughed later about it though once he calmed down.  

So yeah, Nemo is definitely a safer bet!


----------



## Pain Infliction

U:A is not a horror movie lol. It is considered fantasy/action. I hate horror movies and that movie is definitely not in that category nor does it have any suspense. Like I said earlier, when my daughter was two, she started watching that scene with me without any issues.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Pain Infliction said:


> U:A is not a horror movie lol. It is considered fantasy/action. I hate horror movies and that movie is definitely not in that category nor does it have any suspense. Like I said earlier, when my daughter was two, she started watching that scene with me without any issues.


It's not 2 year old material. That's for sure. But no it's not horror but frightening action. I guess that's one way to put it. Lol

Anyhow. Since we are In a bass drought I have been re-watching movies. Mission impossible : ghost protocol has some fantastic bass. Wow


----------



## Toe

Pain Infliction said:


> U:A is not a horror movie lol. It is considered fantasy/action. I hate horror movies and that movie is definitely not in that category nor does it have any suspense. Like I said earlier, when my daughter was two, she started watching that scene with me without any issues.


 Point being some don't like scary type films like UA, lol....label however you want (action, fantasy, horror, supernatural are all valid), those type of films are not everyone's cup of tea. I sure as hell would not be showing a two year old this film.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Brian Fineberg said:


> It's not 2 year old material. That's for sure. But no it's not horror but frightening action. I guess that's one way to put it. Lol
> 
> Anyhow. Since we are In a bass drought I have been re-watching movies. Mission impossible : ghost protocol has some fantastic bass. Wow


I agree that it's not for a 2 year old. I was testing to see what my daughter could take.

MI4 does have some really good bass.





Toe said:


> Point being some don't like scary type films like UA, lol....label however you want, those type of films are not everyone's cup of tea.



Wasn't me that labeled it. I'm just reading what the production company said it was.


----------



## Toe

Pain Infliction said:


> I agree that it's not for a 2 year old. I was testing to see what my daughter could take.
> 
> MI4 does have some really good bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't me that labeled it. I'm just reading what the production company said it was.


My bad for thinking for myself after watching it.  Horror is a clearly valid label for this film.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Toe said:


> My bad for thinking for myself after watching it.  Horror is a clearly valid label for this film.


Stop being so selfish then lol.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

According to imdb it's ifficially labeled as action,fantasy,horror


----------



## Pain Infliction

I just saw this and that was my source.


----------



## Toe

Label it however you want being action, horror, fantasy, supernatural or any combination of the 4. Point still remains that some people find this $hit scary/horrifying and not everyone is in to that sort of thing (even if PainInfliction's two year old loved it).


----------



## Rgdeuce

Pain Infliction said:


> Who are you demoing for? Lol.
> 
> That is also the first scene a play after a tune. Funny thing is, my daughter has seen that scene since she was two years old and it never bothered her but I can see how it would bother other kids. Michael Jackson thriller got her pretty good though. The part where he starts changing into a werewolf and says "go away!" To be fair, that scared me when I was a young kid too. My older brother would jack with me and I had to watch it with the lights on. Hahaha. The good ol' innocent days.


I couldn't listen to Thriller (video aside) unless there was an adult in the room. And it was my favorite song, go figure.


----------



## Pain Infliction

I never said she loved it. Just that it did t bother her. But I'm good with your last post. Conversation ended.


----------



## basshead81

The signal to noise ratio is increasing.


----------



## AJ72

Brian Fineberg said:


> It's not 2 year old material. That's for sure. But no it's not horror but frightening action. I guess that's one way to put it. Lol
> 
> Anyhow. Since we are In a bass drought I have been re-watching movies. Mission impossible : ghost protocol has some fantastic bass. Wow


Bass in MI4 is very good. Kremlin scene is fantastic.


----------



## Dk3y

Anyone has seen It Follow? I just saw it last night and there was constant bass thru out the whole movie. Not very super low bass but I felt a lot of shaking and vibrations on my dual cap 1400. The movie was decent too if anyone wants to check it out.


----------



## Pain Infliction

basshead81 said:


> The signal to noise ratio is increasing.



You better get a good ground then. It helps to be prepared when you are ready to jump into it.


----------



## bear123

Just watched the first few scenes of Ex-Machina, so I can't report on how the entire movie or the LFE was, but a couple of scenes involving a helicopter had some pretty intense and satisfying bass. Watched at -5 for a while with a bit of a house curve on the low end. Still experimenting with this i.e. have not done REW sweeps with the boost. Just used the DSP in my Inuke to run a low shelf with around +6 or 7 dB boost below 30 Hz. I imagine it is starting to boost from 40 or so(LS6 if I recall).

My AVR and mains are not capable of clean reference level playback, so my normal max listening level, when alone, is probably -10 to -5, so I feel pretty comfortable putting in a pretty strong house curve. With family, -15 is absolute max with -20 more normal. Some day down the road I plan to install transducers in part for this reason.


----------



## bear123

Dk3y said:


> blah blah blah......... on my dual cap 1400.......blah blah blah.


I hate you. I mean awesome...congrats on the sweet subs. I hate you. Just kidding. Not really. .


----------



## Pain Infliction

bear123 said:


> Just watched the first few scenes of Ex-Machina, so I can't report on how the entire movie or the LFE was, but a couple of scenes involving a helicopter had some pretty intense and satisfying bass. Watched at -5 for a while with a bit of a house curve on the low end. Still experimenting with this i.e. have not done REW sweeps with the boost. Just used the DSP in my Inuke to run a low shelf with around +6 or 7 dB boost below 30 Hz. I imagine it is starting to boost from 40 or so(LS6 if I recall).
> 
> My AVR and mains are not capable of clean reference level playback, so my normal max listening level, when alone, is probably -10 to -5, so I feel pretty comfortable putting in a pretty strong house curve. With family, -15 is absolute max with -20 more normal. Some day down the road I plan to install transducers in part for this reason.


That was a really good movie. Not for audio, except for the scene you are talking about.


Spoiler



Had some real nice eye candy in that movie near the end as well. Totally was not expecting fully naked girls.


 I don't know if that is a spoiler or not so just in case.


----------



## Dk3y

bear123 said:


> I hate you. I mean awesome...congrats on the sweet subs. I hate you. Just kidding. Not really. .


Sorry, I wanted to focus on how good the bass content was from the movie. I was very pleasantly surprised. I didn't mean to upset you by mentioning the subs. 

BTW, I wasn't as impressed after watching Ex Machina. The movie was great but the bass contents weren't. Maybe, my expectation was too high.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Dk3y said:


> Sorry, I wanted to focus on how good the bass content was from the movie. I was very pleasantly surprised. I didn't mean to upset you by mentioning the subs.
> 
> BTW, I wasn't as impressed after watching Ex Machina. The movie was great but the bass contents weren't. Maybe, my expectation was too high.


I didn't think the movie was anything special. And the bass wasn't great cause there was virtually none lol


----------



## NorthSky

DataBass; what they have to say about the bass in ex_machina...the authority in bass?

On my Blu-ray there wasn't much @ all...but databass is the ultimate voice...and maybe they discovered some subterranean bass in the between 1 and 5Hz? ...From ex_machina on Blu. Then I would have missed those fo sur (not much bass coming from my soundbar with two 2" subwoofers in it).


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Ex Machina (5.1 DTS-HD MA)

Level - 3 Stars (108.03dB composite)
Extension - 3 Stars (19Hz)
Dynamics - 5 Stars (33.88dB)
Execution - TBD

Overall - TBD

Recommendation - TBD

Notes: There are very few bass moments - heck, very few action moments in this one. That's why it has such good dynamics. However, it has almost nothing below the 27Hz spike besides a couple effects. I liked the movie, although many of the emotional components were tenuous, at best.

PvA:

post-17-0-77931500-1437236056.png
Attached Thumbnails
ExMachina-PvA.PNG

Also I am detecting a bit of sarcasm


----------



## NorthSky

Ok, so it's almost as good as 'Interstellar' then? ...Measurements wise. [email protected] home I just don't know anymore...I'm no expert, my system is mediocre, and I'm probably not worthy myself.  

And I still prefer 'Interstellar' over 'ex_machina' when it comes to the plot line. ...The voyage, the overall movie experience. ...And the electronic organ sounds more powerful too.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> Ok, so it's almost as good as 'Interstellar' then? ...Measurements wise. [email protected] home I just don't know anymore...I'm no expert, my system is mediocre, and I'm probably not worthy myself.
> 
> And I still prefer 'Interstellar' over 'ex_machina' when it comes to the plot line. ...The voyage, the overall movie experience. ...And the electronic organ sounds more powerful too.


The data bass doesn't account for quantity. Interstellar is bar far and away a better bass movie than ex maxhina. Better movie for me too. But as far as extension (for the bass there is) yes they are very similar


----------



## NorthSky

Tough today to equal or beat 'The Incredible Hulk'. ...Ant-Man?


----------



## digler84

ant man had a few moments, but TIH it is not. i am interested in a few scenes of ant man tho once it's in my HT. it was decent in the theater, but i'm expecting some crushing bass from a few scenes.


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> The data bass doesn't account for quantity.


That is a significant negative to the db rating system for me since quantity of bass IMO plays a major role in a start to finish LFE experience. My preference is getting my a$$ kicked with bass which is why nearly all my favorite LFE tracks are bass fests. Matrix Revolutions for example is "only" rated at a 4.5 while something like EoT is rated a 5, but as a front to back LFE ride, Matrix Revolutions absolutely destroys EoT. Hell, most of the last hour of the third Matrix film is bass loaded! Just one example, but it gets my point across.

I always find it a bit funny when a track gets punished for TOO much bass which hurts its dynamics score. TIH which is arguably STILL the reference standard of bass tracks gets punished for having too much bass, same with others like Matrix Revolutions, Dead in Tombstone, etc....


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> That is a significant negative to the db rating system for me since quantity of bass IMO plays a major role in a start to finish LFE experience. My preference is getting my a$$ kicked with bass which is why nearly all my favorite LFE tracks are bass fests. Matrix Revolutions for example is "only" rated at a 4.5 while something like EoT is rated a 5, but as a front to back LFE ride, Matrix Revolutions absolutely destroys EoT. Hell, most of the last hour of the third Matrix film is bass loaded! Just one example, but it gets my point across.
> 
> I always find it a bit funny when a track gets punished for TOO much bass which hurts its dynamics score. TIH which is arguably STILL the reference standard of bass tracks gets punished for having too much bass, same with others like Matrix Revolutions, Dead in Tombstone, etc....


That's why there is the 25% subjective score. I gave ex machine a 1 for bass execution. Basically well cause there wasn't any. So it can't be anything higher than a 4.25 IF everything else were a 5. 

I disagree with matrix and EOT. It's not as loud and not as dynamic. And here was a lot of bass (enough) in EOT to warrant it to be better. My opinion of course b


----------



## Fatshaft

Toe said:


> That is a significant negative to the db rating system for me since quantity of bass IMO plays a major role in a start to finish LFE experience. My preference is getting my a$$ kicked with bass which is why nearly all my favorite LFE tracks are bass fests. Matrix Revolutions for example is "only" rated at a 4.5 while something like EoT is rated a 5, but as a front to back LFE ride, Matrix Revolutions absolutely destroys EoT. Hell, most of the last hour of the third Matrix film is bass loaded! Just one example, but it gets my point across.
> 
> I always find it a bit funny when a track gets punished for TOO much bass which hurts its dynamics score. TIH which is arguably STILL the reference standard of bass tracks gets punished for having too much bass, same with others like Matrix Revolutions, Dead in Tombstone, etc....


+7,000,000 for what Toe said 
That's what I don't like...I've been graphing my brains out since I've learned Speclab and the most important part for myself is the AMOUNT of bass!
I wish there was a way to include the "QTY" of bass in a movie.
Like for me T4 would be rated a 6 out of 5 

Going back in the cave to continue watching Game of Thrones. There's some pretty good moments in GOT's 
I just started Season 2


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> That's why there is the 25% subjective score. I gave ex machine a 1 for bass execution. Basically well cause there wasn't any. So it can't be anything higher than a 4.25 IF everything else were a 5.
> 
> I disagree with matrix and EOT. It's not as loud and not as dynamic. And here was a lot of bass (enough) in EOT to warrant it to be better. My opinion of course b


We can agree to disagree and personal preference plays a large part in this. Like I mentioned, I am a bass fest person which EoT is NOT (not that it doesn't have a fair amount, but what is there does not earn it a bass fest badge). The third Matrix film is an all out assault, so for someone like me, it is not even close in favor of the third Matrix. After the first hour of the third Matrix, I am satisfied with the bass, but after you get through the second hour on top of it, I feel like I have been blown into the back of my HT and destroyed with bass in the best possible way which EoT doesn't do. 

I understand that is why there is the 25% subjective, but it's not enough for someone with my preferences. Not trying to bag on db here as it is the best we got, but depending on what type of bass freak you are, it does need to be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> We can agree to disagree and personal preference plays a large part in this. Like I mentioned, I am a bass fest person which EoT is NOT (not that it doesn't have a fair amount, but what is there does not earn it a bass fest badge). The third Matrix film is an all out assault, so for someone like me, it is not even close in favor of the third Matrix. After the first hour of the third Matrix, I am satisfied with the bass, but after you get through the second hour on top of it, I feel like I have been blown into the back of my HT and destroyed with bass in the best possible way which EoT doesn't do.
> 
> I understand that is why there is the 25% subjective, but it's not enough for someone with my preferences. Not trying to bag on db here as it is the best we got, but depending on what type of bass freak you are, it does need to be taken with a grain of salt.


Nope. Not taking you as a db at all! I agree it has flaws. And I only show it to bring some people off the "the bass is unreal!!" When it really isn't (not referring to you at all here I fully respect you and your preferences)

I have to admit it's been a looooong time since I saw the matrix so I could easily eat crow on this one. Also I didn't have the setup I have now. So I'll hold off on not agreeing with you


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> +7,000,000 for what Toe said
> That's what I don't like...I've been graphing my brains out since I've learned Speclab and the most important part for myself is the AMOUNT of bass!
> I wish there was a way to include the "QTY" of bass in a movie.
> Like for me T4 would be rated a 6 out of 5
> 
> Going back in the cave to continue watching Game of Thrones. There's some pretty good moments in GOT's
> I just started Season 2


You and I are definitely of the same bass breed!  QTY is a significant variable (along with level and extension) in how I personally judge a start to finish LFE experience in MOST cases (there are a few exceptions, but not many).


----------



## digler84

i have to agree a bit on the quantity part. that is why i was so impressed with interstellar. it seemed like the first half hour there was a constant rumble of low bass just adding a "thickness" to the action on screen. and certainly the parts toward the end where it is a bit of a bass assault....very cool in my book. i love feeling the movie more than hearing the bass. that is also why i loved that tornado movie from about a year ago. the name escapes me and i'm too lazy to google (sad right?). but when the tornados were ripping through the town...holy smokes it was a constant shaking in my room. i personally don't get all excited over a movie extending to 1 hz or something, because i'm not capable of producing it anyway. i wish i could, but i can't....so as long as my chair is shaking for most of the movie, i'm satisfied. to me, it's a 5 star if it has tons of shake and the bass compliments the action on screen and makes sense.


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> Nope. Not taking you as a db at all! I agree it has flaws. And I only show it to bring some people off the "the bass is unreal!!" When it really isn't (not referring to you at all here I fully respect you and your preferences)
> 
> I have to admit it's been a looooong time since I saw the matrix so I could easily eat crow on this one. Also I didn't have the setup I have now. So I'll hold off on not agreeing with you


 
Fair enough!  If you ever do watch part 3 again at some point with your awesome setup you have now, I would be curious to hear your thoughts since I certainly respect your opinion as well. It is always interesting to me watching the 3 Matrix films as the jump from 1 to 2 as far as bass goes is a massive difference and while the jump from 2 to 3 is not quite as big, it is still significant and noticeable in favor of part 3. Each one gets significantly better than the last for LFE (which you've noticed I am sure and db verifies). Part 3 is an all out assault though, so for those who are not into that, they wont think nearly as high of it as someone like me obviously.


----------



## digler84

i haven't seen any of the matrix movies in forever either. you are making me feel the need to revisit toe.


----------



## NorthSky

Me I like a good balance between bass quality and quantity, like from War of the Worlds for example. 
...I enjoy to be relaxed after a movie...not stressed out for a week after...Matrix Revolutions...Transformers Four. 
Besides I'm still young and there is plenty of time left to mess with my hear condition and my blood stream. ...Cardiac arrest is not my thing yet.


----------



## tvuong

So last night I watched a movie and finished about 12:30AM. I was still up so I started to watch the Matador at my norm -15MV. After the first five minutes when the explosions and thunder kicked in, it was so loud that I didn't grab my remote fast enough to lower the volume. It scared the crap outa me. I didn't want to wake up my wife and kids so I turned it off for later view. Has anyone seen the Matador? Tonight it will be it or Furious 7.


----------



## Fatshaft

This?
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365485/


----------



## tvuong

Toe said:


> You and I are definitely of the same bass breed!  QTY is a significant variable (along with level and extension) in how I personally judge a start to finish LFE experience in MOST cases (there are a few exceptions, but not many).


Me too. The reason I started this thread http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-subwoofers-bass-transducers/1611585-movies-quantity-bass-thread.html
Hope more can chime in.


----------



## Fatshaft

Toe said:


> You and I are definitely of the same bass breed!  QTY is a significant variable (along with level and extension) in how I personally judge a start to finish LFE experience in MOST cases (there are a few exceptions, but not many).


Dam right Toe...
The only difference is I'll watch "above" reference level on the volume + hot on the bass


----------



## tvuong

Fatshaft said:


> This?
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365485/


Yeap.


----------



## Fatshaft

tvuong said:


> Yeap.



I'll graph it tomorrow...thanks


----------



## tvuong

^^ Cool, thanks. Have you watched it? I am torn between watching it or the new Furious 7 tonight.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

I am definitely in the camp of quality rather than quantity camp. Unless it is a well executed track with a nice balance in levels and clean deep bass.

From what I recall the Matrix films received a remix for the HD releases, regardless those tracks are lot of fun to listen to and some of my favorite more bombastic tracks that covers the various bases.

Best regards,
KvE


----------



## Fatshaft

tvuong said:


> ^^ Cool, thanks. Have you watched it? I am torn between watching it or the new Furious 7 tonight.


I have seen it but had nowhere near what I have now audio wise 
Will definitely graph it to see what it has


----------



## Emaych

Brian Fineberg said:


> I agree it has flaws. And I only show it to bring some people off the "the bass is unreal!!" When it really isn't (not referring to you at all here I fully respect you and your preferences)


OK, so we see that the only reason you bring measurements into the mix is to depose the assertions of those who might be enthusiastic about a track. Why not just allow that people are enjoying their systems, and their lives, without feeling that compulsion to drag them down? This is exactly what it appeared you were doing, and now you have stated as much. 

People's connection to a film cannot be gauged or quantified any more than their reaction to the bass content in it. Just to consider the bass alone in a film, the variables are infinite -- in this past round of discussion, quantity comes up -- one single factor, but of course itself modified by everything else -- loudness, depth, etc., etc. 

Every film will chart a different course in our hearts, which is not empirically quantifiable -- to suggest that it is, strikes me as a wrongheaded "course correction" off of what matters, the film and our emotional connection to it, into the stale realm of numbers and disconnectedness. Is that because personal impression is untrusted? Is this because one might not trust in the ability of their system to give an accurate picture? You answer.

And if, as you put it, your objective is to "bring some people off the 'the bass is unreal!!'" high that they express, you will always inevitably fail by the immutable laws of the universe: "the bass is unreal!," and "the bass is awesome," are both subjective appraisals using opinion adjectives which are based in the personal experience of the author(s). These formulations are ONLY subject to crosscheck against that singular standard -- "what kind of experience did I have with that movie?" -- and unrelated to, unmodified by, and undeposed by factors residing outside the closed system, such as numbers, charts, graphs, etc.

Now of course if you decide a film's bass is "unreal" as determined not through experiencing of the track, but looking at graphs, that is your prerogative, and just as valid as a reading of numbers and such, just don't imagine that such graphs have the least affect on anyone else's personal expressions.


----------



## Killer_Nads

*Exists (Excellent Bass)*

I saw a film called Exists the other night:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1988621/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Was actually really good, pleasantly surprised with the amount of Bass in this film. Almost right through out.

Film is more like a Action Horror then pure horror and is about Big Foot killing off a bunch of survivors in the woods.

Some scenes were the Big Foot is running after them is really well done. You can work out each of his steps, they worked amazingly well with my sofa transducers, which were constantly in use right through out the movie even on very quiet bass sounds, where you couldn't actually hear the bass but could feel it!

Id definitely give this film a try if you have not seen it!


----------



## DrDon

Let's stop the bickering, mmmmkay?


----------



## bear123

Emaych said:


> OK, so we see that the only reason you bring measurements into the mix is to depose the assertions of those who might be enthusiastic about a track. Why not just allow that people are enjoying their systems, and their lives, without feeling that compulsion to drag them down? This is exactly what it appeared you were doing, and now you have stated as much.
> 
> People's connection to a film cannot be gauged or quantified any more than their reaction to the bass content in it. Just to consider the bass alone in a film, the variables are infinite -- in this past round of discussion, quantity comes up -- one single factor, but of course itself modified by everything else -- loudness, depth, etc., etc.
> 
> Every film will chart a different course in our hearts, which is not empirically quantifiable -- to suggest that it is, strikes me as a wrongheaded "course correction" off of what matters, the film and our emotional connection to it, into the stale realm of numbers and disconnectedness. Is that because personal impression is untrusted? Is this because one might not trust in the ability of their system to give an accurate picture? You answer.
> 
> And if, as you put it, your objective is to "bring some people off the 'the bass is unreal!!'" high that they express, you will always inevitably fail by the immutable laws of the universe: "the bass is unreal!," and "the bass is awesome," are both subjective appraisals using opinion adjectives which are based in the personal experience of the author(s). These formulations are ONLY subject to crosscheck against that singular standard -- "what kind of experience did I have with that movie?" -- and unrelated to, unmodified by, and undeposed by factors residing outside the closed system, such as numbers, charts, graphs, etc.
> 
> Now of course if you decide a film's bass is "unreal" as determined not through experiencing of the track, but looking at graphs, that is your prerogative, and just as valid as a reading of numbers and such, just don't imagine that such graphs have the least affect on anyone else's personal expressions.


Eymach, people can feel free to have an opinion about how great any movie soundtrack is, regardless of whether it actually is or not. That's your point, we get it. You are correct. You have won the internet.

Some people want objective, factual data about a movies LFE content. Those who have full bandwidth, reference capable systems might not want to spend their time or money on a film that someone with a Bose system thought was amazing that might only have content down to 40 Hz. Did the person with the Bose system think the film was the greatest LFE bass fest they every heard? Maybe so. Does that mean that it is truly a great LFE flick with lots of great content all the way down to 10 Hz or lower, great mid bass slam and everything in between? Maybe not.

Whether you think so or not, it is ok to have some factual data concerning LFE content. Does not matter what your opinion is in this regard. The same can be said for anything. If the only way we rated automobile performance was subjective impressions, kids driving a Honda Civic Si for the first time would rave about how amazingly fast the car is, even though, based on facts, it is a very slow car compared to truly fast models in production.

It is ok to have subjective opinions about things. That being the case, feel free to start your own thread about rating things purely subjectively. You can spend all your money and time purchasing films that people listening to their TV speakers thought were amazing.

In the meantime, there are those of us who want some objective, factual data about LFE content to base our decisions on. If you don't like this, too bad, post elsewhere imo.


----------



## Kurolicious

Has the movie Star Trek Nemesis ever been graphed? The ending battle sequence seems to have lots of loud bass but I can't tell how low it goes.


----------



## Emaych

bear123 said:


> Eymach, people can feel free to have an opinion about how great any movie soundtrack is, regardless of whether it actually is or not. That's your point, we get it. You are correct. You have won the internet.


Well, not wanting or needing to venture into bickering, but might just venture this simple response: yes, I would like people to feel free to express their joy in the experiencing of a soundtrack. What I have observed herein often enough, are numbers and measurements used in an apparent attempt to quash and/or suppress that free expression, and/or intimidate, invalidate.


I have previously used the expression "awesome" to describe the bass in a movie -- near as I know, this indicates the ability to inspire awe. Now to be perfectly candid, that involves some degree of hyperbole -- the inexplicable parting of the seas might be truly "awesome," but for my purposes, being that it is an amorphous expression of somewhat undetermined definition, it serves as an expression of satisfaction. If I say I was satisfied, then there is no "whether it actually is or not" -- it "inspired my awe," therefore it is "proved," the moment I say so. That is closer to my point.


The post of mine you quoted had little to do with the response you formulated. I was addressing the way in which numbers are used to intimidate people, not how they might be used to inform or buttress or enlighten. And of course we all know that none of us buy anything on the basis of Joe Anonymous shouting from the hightops how great something was -- just as with movie reviews, we read around, judge the testimony of others in the context of what we know, tend to rely more on those who have steered us to happy result in the past.


Now I consider all this good discussion, and don't feel any need for it to be personal -- that was precisely what I sought to counter with my defense of personal expression.


----------



## bear123

Emaych said:


> Well, not wanting or needing to venture into bickering, but might just venture this simple response: yes, I would like people to feel free to express their joy in the experiencing of a soundtrack. What I have observed herein often enough, are numbers and measurements used in an apparent attempt to quash and/or suppress that free expression, and/or intimidate, invalidate.
> 
> 
> I have previously used the expression "awesome" to describe the bass in a movie -- near as I know, this indicates the ability to inspire awe. Now to be perfectly candid, that involves some degree of hyperbole -- the inexplicable parting of the seas might be truly "awesome," but for my purposes, being that it is an amorphous expression of somewhat undetermined definition, it serves as an expression of satisfaction. If I say I was satisfied, then there is no "whether it actually is or not" -- it "inspired my awe," therefore it is "proved," the moment I say so. That is closer to my point.
> 
> 
> The post of mine you quoted had little to do with the response you formulated. I was addressing the way in which numbers are used to intimidate people, not how they might be used to inform or buttress or enlighten. And of course we all know that none of us buy anything on the basis of Joe Anonymous shouting from the hightops how great something was -- just as with movie reviews, we read around, judge the testimony of others in the context of what we know, tend to rely more on those who have steered us to happy result in the past.
> 
> 
> Now I consider all this good discussion, and don't feel any need for it to be personal -- that was precisely what I sought to counter with my defense of personal expression.


I think the easiest way to help you get past the subjective impression hurdle is to simply refer to the title of the thread. "Master List of BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts." It is not the "Master list of subjectively awesome bass in movies".

This thread is about objectively rating movies based on bass content. Members expect to have objective measurements rather than subjective impressions which likely do not accurately represent the bass content. This is appropriate for _this thread_. Subjective impressions which are more prone to inaccuracy due to things such as system capability, listener experience(i.e. first time ever hearing a movie with a Bose system as compared to TV speakers), etc.

Again, nothing wrong with people who prefer subjective impressions, but that would be for another thread.

On a related not, I think it can be beneficial in the long run for members who have never experienced a movie with great LFE all the way down to 10 Hz and below, experienced on a system with full bandwidth reference level capability. I know that when I first started down the home theater path, I was very impressed with my JBL HTiB system, which was $600 brand new for a five disc cd/dvd player, AVR, and 5.1 satellite speaker system with 8" passive subwoofer. I had no idea how much more there was to be realized in producing everything that is included in movie soundtracks. I would have subjectively rated movies with nothing at all under 40 Hz as amazing bass fests. Threads like this one that offered up the idea that there is more to be had, led me on a path that had me upgrade to a Polk PSW110....a big improvement but a far cry from the capability of reproducing everything encoded on modern blu rays without leaving anything out.

As I now do have full reference level capability as far as LFE goes down to 10 Hz and below, I realize that this capability opens up a whole new dimension and completely changes the movie experience. I am still awed by how much of an impact this has on the experience.


----------



## Emaych

bear123 said:


> I think the easiest way to help you get past the subjective impression hurdle is to simply refer to the title of the thread. "Master List of BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts." It is not the "Master list of subjectively awesome bass in movies".
> 
> This thread is about objectively rating movies based on bass content. Members expect to have objective measurements rather than subjective impressions which likely do not accurately represent the bass content. This is appropriate for _this thread_. Subjective impressions which are more prone to inaccuracy due to things such as system capability, listener experience(i.e. first time ever hearing a movie with a Bose system as compared to TV speakers), etc.
> 
> Again, nothing wrong with people who prefer subjective impressions, but that would be for another thread.
> 
> On a related not, I think it can be beneficial in the long run for members who have never experienced a movie with great LFE all the way down to 10 Hz and below, experienced on a system with full bandwidth reference level capability. I know that when I first started down the home theater path, I was very impressed with my JBL HTiB system, which was $600 brand new for a five disc cd/dvd player, AVR, and 5.1 satellite speaker system with 8" passive subwoofer. I had no idea how much more there was to be realized in producing everything that is included in movie soundtracks. I would have subjectively rated movies with nothing at all under 40 Hz as amazing bass fests. Threads like this one that offered up the idea that there is more to be had, led me on a path that had me upgrade to a Polk PSW110....a big improvement but a far cry from the capability of reproducing everything encoded on modern blu rays without leaving anything out.
> 
> As I now do have full reference level capability as far as LFE goes down to 10 Hz and below, I realize that this capability opens up a whole new dimension and completely changes the movie experience. I am still awed by how much of an impact this has on the experience.


So there it is again, and much to my point. You hope to instruct on proper expression in this thread, what it is truly about, and would redirect others not sharing your view away from posting. I think that is exactly what I was talking about.


You yourself said: "Eymach, people can feel free to have an opinion about how great any movie soundtrack is, regardless of whether it actually is [great] or not." So with that, you yourself have implied that a movie soundtrack can be "great" -- in your context, as something outside of a subjective impression. I'm afraid not. The term "great" and/or ANY impression, and expression of such, forthcoming from objective analysis, facts, figures, graphs (or otherwise) is SUBJECTIVE, and exactly what people post and expect to see in this thread. This is self evident -- look at the last pages, or all of them. Very low graphs to impressions ratio.


I would choose to highlight: Master List of BASS IN MOVIES. The list is present at the head of the thread, apparently voted on by members expressing their PERSONAL POV -- is that not correct? Personal POV, whether "fact" based, or otherwise -- that is what rules the day here.


By the way, all of this false dichotomy talk...my system is not the best, no doubt about that -- represents only a little over $100K in electronics and speakers alone, but I do consider it quite adequate to accurately convey the flavor of a track....


----------



## Brian Fineberg

100k in electronics and speakers?!?

Lol. Let me guess 1000$ cables?


----------



## wth718

Sigh.........


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Spoiler


----------



## Pain Infliction

Emaych said:


> By the way, all of this false dichotomy talk...my system is not the best, no doubt about that -- represents only a little over $100K in electronics and speakers alone, but I do consider it quite adequate to accurately convey the flavor of a track....



How is your room treated? 100k in electronics and speakers means nothing if your room is not treated for it. I bet your room has been though because you have spent some major coin on your setup. How did you eq your system? That kinda matters too. Do you have a thread on it?


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

bear123 said:


> In the meantime, there are those of us who want some objective, factual data about LFE content to base our decisions on. If you don't like this, too bad, post elsewhere imo.




The "objective" bass data group started their own thread over at Gilligan's Island. Maybe you should join the "objective group" so you can post elsewhere?


I don't see many SL waterfalls being shown on this thread these days. Maybe you should present some new "objective bass data" on this thread via some new SL waterfalls. Plenty of bad waterfalls used to be posted over at Gilligan's Island, but things are pretty slow over there these days.


----------



## Emaych

Brian Fineberg said:


> 100k in electronics and speakers?!?
> 
> Lol. Let me guess 1000$ cables?


True to form, looks like you simply cannot steer clear of personal mockery. I'll just let that pass with a simple noting of it, and answer that if you read what I posted, and it seems you did as you repeat "electronics and speakers," that would not include cables, interconnects, room treatments, or even anything having to do with the visual side. The estimate for sound reproduction gear is conservative, and cables come from MONOPRICE, just to respond as if your inquiry were sincere.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Emaych said:


> True to form, looks like you simply cannot steer clear of personal mockery. I'll just let that pass with a simple noting of it, and answer that if you read what I posted, and it seems you did as you repeat "electronics and speakers," that would not include cables, interconnects, room treatments, or even anything having to do with the visual side. The estimate for sound reproduction gear is conservative, and cables come from MONOPRICE, just to respond as if your inquiry were sincere.


Can anyone lead me to the ignore button?


----------



## Pain Infliction

Emaych said:


> True to form, looks like you simply cannot steer clear of personal mockery. I'll just let that pass with a simple noting of it, and answer that if you read what I posted, and it seems you did as you repeat "electronics and speakers," that would not include cables, interconnects, room treatments, or even anything having to do with the visual side. The estimate for sound reproduction gear is conservative, and cables come from MONOPRICE, just to respond as if your inquiry were sincere.



What about my questions? 



Pain Infliction said:


> How is your room treated? 100k in electronics and speakers means nothing if your room is not treated for it. I bet your room has been though because you have spent some major coin on your setup. How did you eq your system? That kinda matters too. Do you have a thread on it?


----------



## Alan P

Personally, and sincerely, I would love to see a list of Emaych's equipment!


----------



## audiofan1

Kurolicious said:


> Has the movie Star Trek Nemesis ever been graphed? The ending battle sequence seems to have lots of loud bass but I can't tell how low it goes.


Not considered the deepest bass out there but I as well find it to deliver a significant punch Check over at Data bass for graphs.


----------



## audiofan1

Its alive! The bass thread is alive I tell you

Soon the bass drought will be over


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Alan P said:


> Personally, and sincerely, I would love to see a list of Emaych's equipment!












Pics or it does not exist.


----------



## Toe

bear123 said:


> Eymach, people can feel free to have an opinion about how great any movie soundtrack is, regardless of whether it actually is or not. That's your point, we get it. You are correct. You have won the internet.
> 
> Some people want objective, factual data about a movies LFE content. Those who have full bandwidth, reference capable systems might not want to spend their time or money on a film that someone with a Bose system thought was amazing that might only have content down to 40 Hz. Did the person with the Bose system think the film was the greatest LFE bass fest they every heard? Maybe so. Does that mean that it is truly a great LFE flick with lots of great content all the way down to 10 Hz or lower, great mid bass slam and everything in between? Maybe not.
> 
> Whether you think so or not, it is ok to have some factual data concerning LFE content. Does not matter what your opinion is in this regard. The same can be said for anything. If the only way we rated automobile performance was subjective impressions, kids driving a Honda Civic Si for the first time would rave about how amazingly fast the car is, even though, based on facts, it is a very slow car compared to truly fast models in production.
> 
> It is ok to have subjective opinions about things. That being the case, feel free to start your own thread about rating things purely subjectively. You can spend all your money and time purchasing films that people listening to their TV speakers thought were amazing.
> 
> In the meantime, there are those of us who want some objective, factual data about LFE content to base our decisions on. If you don't like this, too bad, post elsewhere imo.



While I generally agree with you, this particular thread has always had BOTH objective and subjective data, talk and discussion. If all one cares about is objective, we have the great data-bass for that. Subjective impressions won't stop in this thread as some of us actually enjoy that aspect even if it is not technically accurate. I personally see a lot of value in both objective and subjective which is again what this thread has always been about.


----------



## Mike Lang

Last warning...any further posts not specifically about the thread's title will earn you a vacation. Post about the topic, never other members.


----------



## wpbpete

'Furious 7' brings the Bass! Lots of it


----------



## audiofan1

Best way to stave of the bass drought and no water won't help

Rather try this










Got mine in DVD Audio years back! The bass you ask? Impeccable! gives me chills just hearing the incredible timing and precision (if you don't what pitch definition is , play "Brothers in arms") of it 

Oh yeah it qualifies as its got pictures on the screen

:kiss:


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Best way to stave of the bass drought and no water won't help
> 
> Rather try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine in DVD Audio years back! The bass you ask? Impeccable! gives me chills just hearing the incredible timing and precision (if you don't what pitch definition is , play "Brothers in arms") of it
> 
> Oh yeah it qualifies as its got pictures on the screen
> 
> :kiss:


+1000! Still in my top 3 favorite multichannel music discs! Reference recording/mix all the way. 

Have you heard Division Bell in 5.1 audiofan? Another stunner!


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> +1000! Still in my top 3 favorite multichannel music discs! Reference recording/mix all the way.
> 
> Have you heard Division Bell in 5.1 audiofan? Another stunner!


No sir but will order it! thanks for the heads up I may as well (yes still to my shame) get *Dark side of the moon *yeah,yeah!! I remember last time we discussed it


----------



## wth718

wpbpete said:


> 'Furious 7' brings the Bass! Lots of it


I thought it was anemic and weak, personally. Just like all the others, with the exception of Tokyo Drift. Extension seemed lacking and plenty of moments where you expect real bass and got weak sauce. I remarked to my brother that this could have been a great bass movie, with all the explosions, crashes, etc.


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> No sir but will order it! thanks for the heads up I may as well (yes still to my shame) get *Dark side of the moon *yeah,yeah!! I remember last time we discussed it


The only way to get the blu ray audio of the DB in 5.1 is through buying the super pricey box set which sucks, BUT they released a DVD with a high bit rate DTS 5.1 track (@ 1509) which has been confirmed on quadraphonicquad.com to be the EXACT same mix as the blu ray and it sounds absolutely incredible! I'm telling you, at $15 this is the biggest no brainer if you like Floyd to any degree and are a fan of high quality recording/mixing. Here is the link.....


http://shop.pinkfloyd.com/browse-by...nniversary/the-division-bell-5-1-mix-dvd.html

More opinions.....

http://www.quadraphonicquad.com/for...Pink-Floyd-The-Division-Bell-DVD-DTS-DD/page5

And here......

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/112-surround-music-formats/1532656-pink-floyed-division-bell-5.html

IMO, it is one of the best audio experiences in my collection, period! I was always just luke warm to this album in stereo, but hearing it in 5.1 feels like that is how it is meant to be heard and takes the whole album to a new level.

I like the actual albums of Dark Side and Wish You Were Here more, BUT the Division Bell recording and 5.1 mix is superior to either of those (which are still great!). For recording/mix, I would rank them....

1. Division Bell
2. WYWH
3. DSOTM quad 4.0
4. DSOTM 5.1


All 4 are must owns though if you even like Floyd at all and are a fan of multichannel music.


----------



## Fatshaft

DrySpell OVER...more to come 

Teaser... 

Can't wait to see this one... 
Exhibit "A"









Exhibit "B"









And calling my final witness...
YEAH BABY!!!!!


----------



## AJ72

^^^mmfr?


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> The only way to get the blu ray audio of the DB in 5.1 is through buying the super pricey box set which sucks, BUT they released a DVD with a high bit rate DTS 5.1 track (@ 1509) which has been confirmed on quadraphonicquad.com to be the EXACT same mix as the blu ray and it sounds absolutely incredible! I'm telling you, at $15 this is the biggest no brainer if you like Floyd to any degree and are a fan of high quality recording/mixing. Here is the link.....
> 
> 
> http://shop.pinkfloyd.com/browse-by...nniversary/the-division-bell-5-1-mix-dvd.html
> 
> More opinions.....
> 
> http://www.quadraphonicquad.com/for...Pink-Floyd-The-Division-Bell-DVD-DTS-DD/page5
> 
> And here......
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/112-surround-music-formats/1532656-pink-floyed-division-bell-5.html
> 
> IMO, it is one of the best audio experiences in my collection, period! I was always just luke warm to this album in stereo, but hearing it in 5.1 feels like that is how it is meant to be heard and takes the whole album to a new level.
> 
> I like the actual albums of Dark Side and Wish You Were Here more, BUT the Division Bell recording and 5.1 mix is superior to either of those (which are still great!). For recording/mix, I would rank them....
> 
> 1. Division Bell
> 2. WYWH
> 3. DSOTM quad 4.0
> 4. DSOTM 5.1
> 
> 
> All 4 are must owns though if you even like Floyd at all and are a fan of multichannel music.



I'm drooling your a gem ! 


Big Thanks man


----------



## bear123

Toe said:


> While I generally agree with you, this particular thread has always had BOTH objective and subjective data, talk and discussion. If all one cares about is objective, we have the great data-bass for that. Subjective impressions won't stop in this thread as some of us actually enjoy that aspect even if it is not technically accurate. I personally see a lot of value in both objective and subjective which is again what this thread has always been about.


I can agree with this...I may have misstated my opinion about the subject. I think subjective impressions do have their place. For me personally I just want some objective data to go with it, so I think both are good. It has been mentioned a couple of times that some extremely well rated movies might not score as well subjectively due to a lack of overall quantity, and this makes a lot of sense. A movie with tons of bass that may only go down to 30 or 20 Hz might be more enjoyable, regardless of system capability, than a movie with a little bit of 2 Hz content here and there.

I actually need to re-watch quite a few titles since most of what I have watched in the last year or two was prior to switching to sealed subs. Will be interesting to note the difference. Watched a little bit of Maggie last night. I could not tell how low it went because I had to watch at low volume(-30 to -25) with family and late at night. But it seemed like there was a lot of ....background bass used to augment mood or whatever. Seemed like it was unsettling my dog.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

bear123 said:


> I can agree with this...I may have misstated my opinion about the subject. I think subjective impressions do have their place. For me personally I just want some objective data to go with it, so I think both are good. It has been mentioned a couple of times that some extremely well rated movies might not score as well subjectively due to a lack of overall quantity, and this makes a lot of sense. A movie with tons of bass that may only go down to 30 or 20 Hz might be more enjoyable, regardless of system capability, than a movie with a little bit of 2 Hz content here and there.
> 
> I actually need to re-watch quite a few titles since most of what I have watched in the last year or two was prior to switching to sealed subs. Will be interesting to note the difference. Watched a little bit of Maggie last night. I could not tell how low it went because I had to watch at low volume(-30 to -25) with family and late at night. But it seemed like there was a lot of ....background bass used to augment mood or whatever. Seemed like it was unsettling my dog.


Haha. I watched it last night. I think it went very low

Tons of low rumble throughout to increase tension. Cool take on zombies too


----------



## wpbpete

wpbpete said:


> 'Furious 7' brings the Bass! Lots of it





wth718 said:


> I thought it was anemic and weak, personally. Just like all the others, with the exception of Tokyo Drift. Extension seemed lacking and plenty of moments where you expect real bass and got weak sauce. I remarked to my brother that this could have been a great bass movie, with all the explosions, crashes, etc.


AAAHHH another polarizing track 

I agree that extension seemed lacking, but what it brings it brings in spades. I suspect it centers around 20-25hz with a few dips below that. Other than that, the bass is clean and plentiful. The use of surrounds is also very well done, reminded me of 'Rush' in so many ways. 
Did you catch the


Spoiler



pre-explosion sweeps


----------



## Kurolicious

audiofan1 said:


> Not considered the deepest bass out there but I as well find it to deliver a significant punch Check over at Data bass for graphs.


Thank you. Actually, I checked Data Bass but didn't see this film on the list.


----------



## pitviper33

Fatshaft said:


> DrySpell OVER...more to come
> 
> Teaser...
> 
> Can't wait to see this one...


WOW.

What is it? Don't leave us hanging.


----------



## Fatshaft

pitviper33 said:


> WOW.
> 
> What is it? Don't leave us hanging.


My apologies...don't know why the pic is not showing...
The movie is:









Enjoy...


----------



## Scott Simonian

Lol is that real?


----------



## Fatshaft

Scott Simonian said:


> Lol is that real?


I'm watching it tonight...


----------



## Scott Simonian

But ... that poster. And that casting. 



Wow.


----------



## ambesolman

Scott Simonian said:


> But ... that poster. And that casting.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.



Sometimes you just go with who's available


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Fatshaft

Saw the listing of that movie a month or so ago and when I saw the cast said...eeehhh NO!

But then decided, Bah let me see what it has to offer once graphed.
When I saw that have no choice to see it and this is in Chinese with ENG subs...

No worries...have my barf bag ready.
You see Scott, I'm ready to take one for the team...I'll do anything for BASS...especially lots and low 

Here it is again:


----------



## Gary147852

I don't feel like looking because it's a bit older now. But the movie Sunshine (2007) has good bass, to me anyways. It's pretty dynamic as well. Plus it's just a stellar movie.   









Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎

Vizio M501d-A2R(Calibrated), LG BD-330, Pioneer VSX-524-K, Custom DIY LCR Mains, DIY Sub ( Kicker 10c124, 2.25 ft3, 19 hz tune, powered by xm-sd46x(using only rear channel in bridge mode, 150watts), powered by 400w atx power supply.) Work in progress


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

Fast & Furious 7 has an impressive assortment of bass. The chasing the bus scene was particularly intense.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Gary147852 said:


> I don't feel like looking because it's a bit older now. But the movie Sunshine (2007) has good bass, to me anyways. It's pretty dynamic as well. Plus it's just a stellar movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎
> 
> Vizio M501d-A2R(Calibrated), LG BD-330, Pioneer VSX-524-K, Custom DIY LCR Mains, DIY Sub ( Kicker 10c124, 2.25 ft3, 19 hz tune, powered by xm-sd46x(using only rear channel in bridge mode, 150watts), powered by 400w atx power supply.) Work in progress


Sunshine (5.1 DTS-HD MA)

Level - 3 Stars (107.66dB composite)
Extension - 5 Stars (1Hz)
Dynamics - 3 Stars (24.01dB)
Execution - 3 Stars (by poll)

Overall - 3.5 Stars

Recommendation - Buy (by poll)

Notes: Only moderate levels, but completely full-bandwidth effects throughout. Surprisingly terrible dynamics, though, and it's not like the movie has nonstop action or really high levels that would prevent better dynamics.

PvA:

Sunshine-PvA.PNG


----------



## Gary147852

Brian Fineberg said:


> Sunshine (5.1 DTS-HD MA)
> 
> Level - 3 Stars (107.66dB composite)
> Extension - 5 Stars (1Hz)
> Dynamics - 3 Stars (24.01dB)
> Execution - 3 Stars (by poll)
> 
> Overall - 3.5 Stars
> 
> Recommendation - Buy (by poll)
> 
> Notes: Only moderate levels, but completely full-bandwidth effects throughout. Surprisingly terrible dynamics, though, and it's not like the movie has nonstop action or really high levels that would prevent better dynamics.
> 
> PvA:
> 
> Sunshine-PvA.PNG


Thanks for that sir. Just wish there was something I could do about my AVR being, in my opinion TOO dynamic. I hate having to turn volume up to hear dialog but turn it down again when everything gets loud.

Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎

Vizio M501d-A2R(Calibrated), LG BD-330, Pioneer VSX-524-K, Custom DIY LCR Mains, DIY Sub ( Kicker 10c124, 2.25 ft3, 19 hz tune, powered by xm-sd46x(using only rear channel in bridge mode, 150watts), powered by 400w atx power supply.) Work in progress


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Sunshine is not really that dynamic, in particular with anything that approaches loud has significant limiting applied which makes rather fatiguing. If the transients had been permitted to breath it would have not been an issue. Alas many films abuse this, especially for jump scares, ugh.

Best regards,
KvE


----------



## Fatshaft

Finished watching Dragon Blade

The ultra low end is just spectacular..it has soo much authority...my subs were flapping like crazy 
All the horse scenes have MAJOR rumble.


----------



## audiofan1

Gary147852 said:


> I don't feel like looking because it's a bit older now. But the movie Sunshine (2007) has good bass, to me anyways. It's pretty dynamic as well. Plus it's just a stellar movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎
> 
> Vizio M501d-A2R(Calibrated), LG BD-330, Pioneer VSX-524-K, Custom DIY LCR Mains, DIY Sub ( Kicker 10c124, 2.25 ft3, 19 hz tune, powered by xm-sd46x(using only rear channel in bridge mode, 150watts), powered by 400w atx power supply.) Work in progress





Brian Fineberg said:


> Sunshine (5.1 DTS-HD MA)
> 
> Level - 3 Stars (107.66dB composite)
> Extension - 5 Stars (1Hz)
> Dynamics - 3 Stars (24.01dB)
> Execution - 3 Stars (by poll)
> 
> Overall - 3.5 Stars
> 
> Recommendation - Buy (by poll)
> 
> Notes: Only moderate levels, but completely full-bandwidth effects throughout. Surprisingly terrible dynamics, though, and it's not like the movie has nonstop action or really high levels that would prevent better dynamics.
> 
> PvA:
> 
> Sunshine-PvA.PNG


I recently watched this using DSU (Dolby Surround upmixer) and it was nothing short of incredible! The scenes when the front part of the ship pasted by where some of the largest pans I've heard

Not to mention it has a great music score


----------



## audiofan1

**Bass Alert**

Guys I may have been a little premature (not that it happens often) in saying were in a bass drought! I just finished* "The Woman in Black 2 "* and while covering the lights on my amp I began to here some serious low bass. I'm thinking to my self! "wow! the bass sounds great up here" I rush to sit back down and restart the movie and it sounds even better at the mlp. My wife commented right off the bat, "sounds like this has some deep bass"! Me  what? Then low and behold


Spoiler



An air raid starts and you would swear a fist 20x20 ft pounds the ceiling and sends a infrasonic sock-wave down through you to the floor and I'm not kidding


 never heard a bass transient quite like it and it was clean!

@ Fatshaft and Toe and all other reference nuts , play it loud and FS graph this baby for me please

I say again


----------



## Emaych

audiofan1 said:


> **Bass Alert**
> 
> Guys I may have been a little premature (not that it happens often) in saying were in a bass drought! I just finished* "The Woman in Black 2 "* and while covering the lights on my amp I began to here some serious low bass. I'm thinking to my self! "wow! the bass sounds great up here" I rush to sit back down and restart the movie and it sounds even better at the mlp. My wife commented right off the bat, "sounds like this has some deep bass"! Me  what? Then low and behold
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> An air raid starts and you would swear a fist 20x20 ft pounds the ceiling and sends a infrasonic sock-wave down through you to the floor and I'm not kidding
> 
> 
> never heard a bass transient quite like it and it was clean!
> 
> @ Fatshaft and Toe and all other reference nuts , play it loud and FS graph this baby for me please
> 
> I say again


How about the movie itself? -- would you say blind buy or rental? I rented the first one from REDBOX and have to say I remember it as one of the most tedious movie experiences that I can summon to recollect. Not only by-the-numbers for standard gothic horror fare, but ploddingly paced, just lingered and took forever for anything to develop, whilst not significantly building any tension. I don't think it had any significant LF content that I can recall, but they may well have seen the need to correct that with the second (or I could have totally misremembered that from the first...)



Alan P said:


> Personally, and sincerely, I would love to see a list of Emaych's equipment!


Seems as if you might have real interest, so in case that is true, someone had inquired about a year ago, and it is still about what it was then:


Emaych said:


> I use MONTANA XPs, a pair, for center channel duties, MONTANA KAS speakers for front L&R and rear L&R and three MONTANA centers for back, pair of CAP S2s for LF, McIntosh 501s for amps.


I did recently change my amplification. The 501s are over at the classifieds under AUDIO GEAR. Now I have two Plinius Odeon amps for all channels.

Additional info:

*http://thesoundstation.com/pages/montana_kas2*

*Bound For Sound's *
*"COMPONENTS OF MERIT" (March 2005): *

Bound For Sound's editor, Martin G. DeWulf, regarded the MONTANA KAS2's predecessor, the legendary MONTANA KAS, the "best" loudspeaker ever listed on the audio magazine's Components of Merit List

http://www.updatedirect.ca/Plinius--Odeon_p_1331.html


----------



## Fatshaft

audiofan1 said:


> @ Fatshaft and Toe and all other reference nuts , *play it loud* and *FS graph this baby* for me please
> 
> I say again


I will...


----------



## Fatshaft

@tvuong,

Here's "The Matador" graph:


----------



## audiofan1

Emaych said:


> How about the movie itself? -- would you say blind buy or rental? I rented the first one from REDBOX and have to say I remember it as one of the most tedious movie experiences that I can summon to recollect. Not only by-the-numbers for standard gothic horror fare, but ploddingly paced, just lingered and took forever for anything to develop, whilst not significantly building any tension. I don't think it had any significant LF content that I can recall, but they may well have seen the need to correct that with the second (or I could have totally misremembered that from the first...)
> 
> 
> Seems as if you might have real interest, so in case that is true, someone had inquired about a year ago, and it is still about what it was then:
> 
> I did recently change my amplification. The 501s are over at the classifieds under AUDIO GEAR. Now I have two Plinius Odeon amps for all channels.
> 
> Additional info:
> 
> *http://thesoundstation.com/pages/montana_kas2*
> 
> *Bound For Sound's *
> *"COMPONENTS OF MERIT" (March 2005): *
> 
> Bound For Sound's editor, Martin G. DeWulf, regarded the MONTANA KAS2's predecessor, the legendary MONTANA KAS, the "best" loudspeaker ever listed on the audio magazine's Components of Merit List
> 
> http://www.updatedirect.ca/Plinius--Odeon_p_1331.html


I'm a fan of old style horror movies and while not the best it was watchable, the overall mix was very reminiscent of "The Haunting" its was clean and had good dynamic range!


----------



## Fatshaft

@audiofan1,

As promised...here's the graph:









A couple of screenies...


















I will have to watch as it looked really busy while I was graphing it...and I can't stand horror movies


----------



## Hopinater

Anyone know if District 9 has good bass?


----------



## NorthSky

audiofan1 said:


> **Bass Alert**
> Guys I may have been a little premature (not that it happens often) in saying were in a bass drought! I just finished* "The Woman in Black 2 "* and while covering the lights on my amp I began to here some serious low bass. I'm thinking to my self! "wow! the bass sounds great up here" I rush to sit back down and restart the movie and it sounds even better at the mlp. My wife commented right off the bat, "sounds like this has some deep bass"! Me  what? Then low and behold
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> An air raid starts and you would swear a fist 20x20 ft pounds the ceiling and sends a infrasonic sock-wave down through you to the floor and I'm not kidding
> 
> 
> never heard a bass transient quite like it and it was clean!
> @ Fatshaft and Toe and all other reference nuts , play it loud and FS graph this baby for me please
> I say again


I've got to see/hear that! ,,,Good flick, good storyline, great cast, new faces? 
- The first one; was it any good with Harry Potter, ...this one's better, ...without him?



Hopinater said:


> Anyone know if District 9 has good bass?


From memory, yes...but I have no data, no graphs, no real concrete proof, no accurate measurements...just from listening memory.
...Cool flick too; where it counts the most. ...Better, much better than 'Chappie' I've heard...yet to see. 

'District 9' is a fun break from Hollywood neighborhood.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> Anyone know if District 9 has good bass?


It's from the same guys as Elysium and chappie. I don't think it was a monster but decent bass. (I've never seen it though)

I stand corrected looks pretty weak:

From data-bass

Level - 1 Star (103.59dB composite)
Extension - 3 Stars (18Hz)
Dynamics - 5 Stars (28.87dB)
Execution - 3 Stars (by poll)

Overall - 3 Stars

Recommendation - Rent (by poll)

Btw. I liked Chappie a lot. But the movie has to be a REAL stinker for me not to like it. 

Watched run all night last night. Kind of a wannabe taken. But still entertaining. Nothing too great for bass though


----------



## audiofan1

@ Fatshaft

Your too kind Sir

To be honest and if not a horror fan, just demo the beginning of the movie as its bass right off the bat!

Thanks again


----------



## Emaych

audiofan1 said:


> I'm a fan of old style horror movies and while not the best it was watchable, the overall mix was very reminiscent of "The Haunting" its was clean and had good dynamic range!


I suppose it is fair to say I try to be a fan -- sometimes more like a sucker for the genre -- probably see most that come out, the INSIDIOUS threesome, HAUNTING IN CONNECTICUT, THE CONJURING, BABADOOK, SINISTER, EVIL DEAD, the PARANORMAL ACTIVITY(s) -- so so many others -- astonishing how many of those I own, and waiting on ANNABELLE, QUIJA, OCULUS, etc. 

Unfortunately the first WOMAN IN BLACK just left me cold and bored though -- no movement, very standard. If the second was like THE HAUNTING -- well, that sounds promising, that one was pretty good -- not out on blu though, is it? I might give a look see to determine if I have the DVD, I think I sold the DVHS copy I had though....


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Why do horror movies have to have good bass?! I hate them. Yep I'm a wuss. They scare the cap out of me :/


----------



## Fatshaft

Brian Fineberg said:


> Why do horror movies have to have good bass?! I hate them. Yep I'm a wuss. They scare the cap out of me :/


Same for me...I especially hate when my wife jumps and screams like a little girl.
You see I don't...I scream like a little boy! 

Saw the preview with the wife and she said not tonight...anyways we're so into Game of Thrones right now.
What an awesome show!


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## Zhorik

The Woman in Black 2 is a mediocre movie at best, so a rental for those of you on the fence. I doubt any of you would scream during the movie.


----------



## audiofan1

Zhorik said:


> The Woman in Black 2 is a mediocre movie at best, so a rental for those of you on the fence. I doubt any of you would scream during the movie.


Given the right system it will produce a chill or two


----------



## Scott Simonian

Fatshaft said:


>



What the....?

Where's the "unlike" button?


----------



## NorthSky

@ least my subs can reproduce it. ...No sweat.


----------



## Cyborg_Optoma

Brian Fineberg said:


> Hopinater said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if District 9 has good bass?
> 
> 
> 
> It's from the same guys as Elysium and chappie. I don't think it was a monster but decent bass. (I've never seen it though)
> 
> I stand corrected looks pretty weak:
> 
> From data-bass
> 
> Level - 1 Star (103.59dB composite)
> Extension - 3 Stars (18Hz)
> Dynamics - 5 Stars (28.87dB)
> Execution - 3 Stars (by poll)
> 
> Overall - 3 Stars
> 
> Recommendation - Rent (by poll)
> 
> Btw. I liked Chappie a lot. But the movie has to be a REAL stinker for me not to like it.
> 
> Watched run all night last night. Kind of a wannabe taken. But still entertaining. Nothing too great for bass though
Click to expand...

Hi

Where can we find this data bass recommendations for movies whether to rent buy etc...and are they really so accurate in their recommendation..is it on the first page of this thread?going to check now


TIA


----------



## Zhorik

Cyborg_Optoma said:


> Hi
> 
> Where can we find this data bass recommendations for movies whether to rent buy etc...and are they really so accurate in their recommendation..is it on the first page of this thread?going to check now
> 
> 
> TIA



http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....content-thread-films-games-music-etc/#entry85


----------



## AJ72

Cyborg_Optoma said:


> Hi
> 
> Where can we find this data bass recommendations for movies whether to rent buy etc...and are they really so accurate in their recommendation..is it on the first page of this thread?going to check now
> 
> 
> TIA


Data Bass is a great site. Their recommendations are based on objective criteria and subjective opinion. No scoring system is perfect but Data-Bass is an excellent resource for movie scores and lots more.


----------



## wpbpete

Fatshaft said:


>


WT....F?????
Ok.. I'm going to my room


----------



## Pain Infliction

Fatshaft said:


> Same for me...I especially hate when my wife jumps and screams like a little girl.
> You see I don't...I scream like a little boy!
> 
> Saw the preview with the wife and she said not tonight...anyways we're so into Game of Thrones right now.
> What an awesome show!


GOT is the $hit! The best episode is "The Red Wedding". Have you gotten to that point yet? This past season was just ok.....but If I recall, seasons two and three were the best. Four was good too for sure.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Brian Fineberg said:


> Why do horror movies have to have good bass?! I hate them. Yep I'm a wuss. They scare the cap out of me :/



Me too! I hate horror movies because I already have a natural adrenaline rush. I definitely don't need any more to add to it.


----------



## Toe

Holy $hit! F & F 7 looks like it could give Hobbit 1 a run for it's money as most disappointing bass film ever!


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

That is some ever so sweet 60hz centered booming bass!!!
My Bose Cube system is going to be rocking happy soon!


----------



## Gary147852

I watched fast 7 last night. And the graphs don't lie. The bass sucks. I never heard a muscle car without bass before. Most of them lope with bass. This mix was just a dissapointment. 

Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still 👎

Vizio M501d-A2R(Calibrated), LG BD-330, Pioneer VSX-524-K, Custom DIY LCR Mains, DIY Sub ( Kicker 10c124, 2.25 ft3, 19 hz tune, powered by xm-sd46x(using only rear channel in bridge mode, 150watts), powered by 400w atx power supply.) Work in progress


----------



## Fatshaft

Pain Infliction said:


> GOT is the $hit! The best episode is "The Red Wedding". Have you gotten to that point yet? This past season was just ok.....but If I recall, seasons two and three were the best. Four was good too for sure.


I don't think we're there yet.
We just finished Ep8 of Season 3...it's the episode where Tyrion gets married and Jamie jumps in the ring with the bear to save the girl!

Oh and...There are some scenes with some serious low hitting notes...I'm gonna have to graph it.

Anyways...
We are thoroughly enjoying GOT...that's all we can think about right now.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Fatshaft said:


> I don't think we're there yet.
> We just finished Ep8 of Season 3...it's the episode where Tyrion gets married and Jamie jumps in the ring with the bear to save the girl!
> 
> Oh and...There are some scenes with some serious low hitting notes...I'm gonna have to graph it.
> 
> Anyways...
> We are thoroughly enjoying GOT...that's all we can think about right now.


It is addicting isn't it!

Without giving too much away, there is a specific scene that has some really ULF and that is when there is an attack on a castle and there are a bunch of ships around. I don't want to say what castle and what happens, but you will know what I am talking about when it happens. I remember this scene as one of the best bass scenes of the series. I think it was the season before this past one that just aired.


----------



## wth718

Toe said:


> Holy $hit! F & F 7 looks like it could give Hobbit 1 a run for it's money as most disappointing bass film ever!


I've long since stopped expecting great bass from this series. Other than Tokyo Drift, there hasn't been much deep bass in any of them. The action onscreen really called for a ton of bass.


----------



## Fatshaft

Guys,
This will NOT disappoint...Another successful "Atmos" Track...


----------



## NorthSky

Maybe they'll fix it in F&F 8? 

It's true that muscle cars from Japan should have plenty of 10Hz bass @ 130dB+. ...And cars from that series all have Punk/RAP music playing in them, from first class car sound systems with subs and bass you can hear from a mile away. ...Hey, they have bass tests with 170dB from some of them cars; where the windows would all shattered to smithereens if they weren't bolted with heavy duty armored glue and 2-inch thick glass. 

Ya, F&F film series should be the loudest and the lowest in the bass department...that's what those cars are mainly for. ...To wake up the neighbors on Friday nights, and race to church @ 150Mph on Sunday mornings...with music blasting and subwoofers pumping real mad inside like a sardine can made of scrap metal rap/punk plating and anti-glass break free.
...Like a bullet flying on a street with nothing to stop it of vibrating mad like crazy with high decibels to kill all the flies around and shake down low the bridges they travelling on, by unbolting the bolts that secure them and rapture their cement foundations from the ocean floor.


----------



## coolrda

Fatshaft said:


>


Its Hollywood's new Green Initiative.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Fatshaft said:


> Guys,
> This will NOT disappoint...Another successful "Atmos" Track...


In regards to bass or use of surrounds?


----------



## Toe

wth718 said:


> I've long since stopped expecting great bass from this series. Other than Tokyo Drift, there hasn't been much deep bass in any of them. The action onscreen really called for a ton of bass.


Man, you said it! Tokyo Drift is the only one that comes to mind with any memorable bass.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> Man, you said it! Tokyo Drift is the only one that comes to mind with any memorable bass.


And of course that's the worst one.


----------



## Fatshaft

Pain Infliction said:


> In regards to bass or use of surrounds?


I have not seen the movie yet...but...the graph looks promising 
PI, never forget...I'm a seriously sick bass loving person 
I always comment on the bass. 
It is super rare that I comment on a movie cause it's so subjective that it's completely irrelevant to me.

I "ONLY" care about low, loud and quantity...quality is a bonus to me.
In other words...
I have a problem


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

Toe said:


> Holy $hit! F & F 7 looks like it could give Hobbit 1 a run for it's money as most disappointing bass film ever!


I did think the bass from the cars was on the weak side, but overall F&F7 is lathered in bass. Nothing that really jumps out as ultra low, but my subs sure did get a workout from the bass.


----------



## audiofan1

*Run All Night* had some fun bass


----------



## Brian Fineberg

audiofan1 said:


> *Run All Night* had some fun bass


I found it quite lacking


----------



## Bassment

Insurgent didn't have good bass from what I heard, had lots but nothing notable. It's also the worst movie I've seen this year by a long shot.


----------



## wth718

MIX_MASTER_ICE said:


> I did think the bass from the cars was on the weak side, but overall F&F7 is lathered in bass. Nothing that really jumps out as ultra low, but my subs sure did get a workout from the bass.


I guess everyone has a different take on what constitutes bass, but this has a steep filter at 40 Hz and is waaaay down by the time it hits 20. I honestly could have left my sub off and had a fair representation of the bass.



Bassment said:


> Insurgent didn't have good bass from what I heard, had lots but nothing notable. It's also the worst movie I've seen this year by a long shot.


Insurgent, on the other hand...that's a bass movie. Lots of rumble and weight to the effects. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Also thought it was better than Divergent, but that's just me. 😊


----------



## Fatshaft

I'm looking forward to see this one...


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> I found it quite lacking


It was nothing over the top or stood out in anyway but gave a nice touch to the movie! has it been graphed? I suspect it was centered around 20-30hz with a few dips down a little lower. Istill enjoyed it nontheless


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

wth718 said:


> I guess everyone has a different take on what constitutes bass, but this has a steep filter at 40 Hz and is waaaay down by the time it hits 20. I honestly could have left my sub off and had a fair representation of the bass.í ½í¸Š


Well the drivers in my subs were pumping and things were vibrating in the room, so I do constitute that as decent bass. Plus there was just so many scenes in F&F7 with bass present. Certainly not in my top 10 bass movies, but what it may have lacked in quality it did not lack in quantity.

BTW, I tried a couple of scenes with the subs off and the bass was totally different. Not even close to the same bass with just the Infinity P363 towers.


----------



## wth718

MIX_MASTER_ICE said:


> Well the drivers in my subs were pumping and things were vibrating in the room, so I do constitute that as decent bass. Plus there was just so many scenes in F&F7 with bass present. Certainly not in my top 10 bass movies, but what it may have lacked in quality it did not lack in quantity.
> 
> BTW, I tried a couple of scenes with the subs off and the bass was totally different. Not even close to the same bass with just the Infinity P363 towers.


Seriously.....


----------



## beastaudio

^^^^^^ That might be the ugliest thing I have ever seen....


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MIX_MASTER_ICE said:


> Well the drivers in my subs were pumping and things were vibrating in the room, so I do constitute that as decent bass. Plus there was just so many scenes in F&F7 with bass present. Certainly not in my top 10 bass movies, but what it may have lacked in quality it did not lack in quantity.
> 
> BTW, I tried a couple of scenes with the subs off and the bass was totally different. Not even close to the same bass with just the Infinity P363 towers.


That's because the sun is probably crossed at 80hz. So yeah of course it will sound different

That could be he worst PvA I have ever seen for an action movie. Ugly!!!

Htib owners rejoice!


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

I was listening to DD, not DTS. Not sure of that would make any difference. Anyway, an abundance of bass, just nothing ultra low coming out of my PSA XS30 and RA S-15.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

The bass in Furious 7 is like that cuz car audio guys don't care about anything below 30hz.


----------



## wth718

|Tch0rT| said:


> The bass in Furious 7 is like that cuz car audio guys don't care about anything below 30hz.


Lol. Or below 40Hz either, apparently, cuz it's down a lot at 30 Hz.


----------



## osogovo

audiofan1 said:


> *Run All Night* had some fun bass


Really liked it,too


----------



## Toe

Is F&F 7 actually WORSE than Hobbit 1 objectively? I scanned DB for Hobbit 1 to compare, but did not see it (I probably just missed it). One thing is for sure......these movies have kick ass bass........for 80s films.


----------



## wth718

Toe said:


> Is F&F 7 actually WORSE than Hobbit 1 objectively? I scanned DB for Hobbit 1 to compare, but did not see it (I probably just missed it). One thing is for sure......these movies have kick ass bass........for 80s films.


Subjectively, no. It makes liberal use of sweeps (obviously none with any depth), and has lots more instances where there is "bass." Just weak sauce all around. You'll like Insurgent, though. Especially compared to Divergent, which sucked for bass.


----------



## Toe

wth718 said:


> Subjectively, no. It makes liberal use of sweeps (obviously none with any depth), and has lots more instances where there is "bass." Just weak sauce all around. You'll like Insurgent, though. Especially compared to Divergent, which sucked for bass.


Cool, thanks! Insurgent just shot to the top of my que.  Looks like Netflix will have it Aug 4


----------



## Emaych

MIX_MASTER_ICE said:


> Fast & Furious 7 has an impressive assortment of bass. The chasing the bus scene was particularly intense.


Thanks for your contribution to this thread -- glad you enjoyed it, that is all that matters after all. Personally, the series never did anything for me -- I ventured a purchase of FAST FIVE on blu -- PM me and I'll shoot you the digital copy code which might be expired -- if it does not work, I'll send you the blu-ray free of charge if you might have an interest in that.


----------



## Kurolicious

Fatshaft said:


>


I'd like to know what the source of this graph is. This is not set for release in the US until 9/15. It hasn't been released in any other countries either. It's also way to early for reviewers to have an advanced copy.


----------



## Fatshaft

Kurolicious said:


> I'd like to know what the source of this graph is. This is not set for release in the US until 9/15. It hasn't been released in any other countries either. It's also way to early for reviewers to have an advanced copy.


I found the chart on a Chinese site and pasted it here...


----------



## eNoize

*Unfriended*










Surprisingly fun, creepy movie. The gimmick was used effectively, but personally, I think the sound design is partly responsible for making this a creepy experience. The bass hits below 20Hz on several occasions, and it's a low rumbling effect that subtly shakes the couch and really heightens the suspense.


----------



## bori

Unfriended sucks


----------



## basshead81

Evidently my ported units must be setup well because my impressions always seem to match the pva charts. 

Insurgent- was a good bass flick. I could tell it plunged deep. Much better then Divergent. Nice to see a sequel better then the original in all apsects.

FF7 - blew...nuff said. 

This confirms why I spend more time downloading then purchasing lately. If these mixers want more of my money, they need to pull their heads from thy arses and come with the goods. If not I will continue viewing with a patch over my left eye.


----------



## NorthSky

Are there some Hollywood movie studios who are consistent in delivering the goods...smart films with great music scores and picture quality and great audio mixes, ultra low bass included and high dynamics/decibels...only when required? ...Warner Brothers?

I said _"consistency"_...in general.


----------



## Killer_Nads

eNoize said:


> *Unfriended*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly fun, creepy movie. The gimmick was used effectively, but personally, I think the sound design is partly responsible for making this a creepy experience. The bass hits below 20Hz on several occasions, and it's a low rumbling effect that subtly shakes the couch and really heightens the suspense.


Loved this! I thought exactly the same when a bunch of us watched this last night, the audio was amazingly good. A very unique film, that is not for everyone. But if you like to give new things a try then this one is definitely for you. It is a new genre defining film that i don't think has ever been done before. Similar to how Paranormal activity started the new genre off with Camera recording films.

I thought the the film did feel a bit weird when it first started as we are not used to a film being shot like this, but boy does the film suck you in or what! Soon it becomes difficult to even move your eyes of the screen! 

Story was decent too, some aspects were very clever we thought. Don't want to spoil anything. But you will find out towards the end.


----------



## NICKTENN

Fatshaft said:


>


Sorry for my ignorance, but can somebody explain or point me to a link that describes these graphs? What's the difference between the red an green lines? Is this all lfe from the whole movie or just a particular scene? I assume they're created from REW?


----------



## Mrkazador

Its created using Spectrum Lab. The red line is the average and the green line is peak. Looking at the red line will tell you how much LFE content there is in the whole movie and FF7 seems to have lots of it around 50-70hz. Unless specified, the graph will be of the entire movie.


----------



## Toe

Finally had a great bass movie night last night which I had not done in a while...

Started off with Chappie which I did not expect much from the low end going off comments here, but I found it a great LFE ride! Lots of solid bass moments in this one throughout and nothing to complain about IMO. 

Stalingrad was up next and man this movie was LOADED with LFE. Not the deepest bass, but there is a TON of what is there and the low end in general was used very well as it played a big part in bringing the film to life. Top it off with excellent PQ and great 3d and this was an excellent HT ride IMO. 

Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter up next which I had not seen in years and another fantastic LFE film! I had forgot how well done the low end was in this one and solid 3d as well. 

GREAT LFE triple feature!


----------



## NorthSky

Those were from the Blu-rays? ...Or the DVDs?


----------



## Toe

Blu ray.........I don't know of any 3d DVDs besides the cheesy red/blue variety (which were actually kind of exciting before we got real 3d!).


----------



## ambesolman

I finally saw Dead in Tombstone. Holy crap, the bass just doesn't stop! It's not one note, but there's not a ton of variety either. The gunshots are awesome and otherwise well used even if it's excessively, which is fine with me. Thought the movie itself was pretty meh.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Toe

ambesolman said:


> I finally saw Dead in Tombstone. Holy crap, the bass just doesn't stop! It's not one note, but there's not a ton of variety either. The gunshots are awesome and otherwise well used even if it's excessively, which is fine with me. Thought the movie itself was pretty meh.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


 
Nice! One of my LFE favorites for sure! The bass is excessive and over the top and it matches the film perfectly which is the same way!


----------



## JT78681

^^^ Kind of like Frankenstein's Army.


----------



## ambesolman

JT78681 said:


> ^^^ Kind of like Frankenstein's Army.



But better


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## wth718

ambesolman said:


> But better
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


+1. Still a B movie, but much better than FA, imo.


----------



## Toe

JT78681 said:


> ^^^ Kind of like Frankenstein's Army.


 
Agreed. I'm the oddball that actually LIKES FA though!  FA is like some sort of HT fun house ride that beats you up with bass.


----------



## Hopinater

I just watched "A Good Day to Die Hard". That had some fun LFE in it. Had my couch shaking in more than a few places.


----------



## rhed

Toe said:


> Finally had a great bass movie night last night which I had not done in a while...
> 
> Started off with Chappie which I did not expect much from the low end going off comments here, but I found it a great LFE ride! Lots of solid bass moments in this one throughout and nothing to complain about IMO.
> 
> Stalingrad was up next and man this movie was LOADED with LFE. Not the deepest bass, but there is a TON of what is there and the low end in general was used very well as it played a big part in bringing the film to life. Top it off with excellent PQ and great 3d and this was an excellent HT ride IMO.
> 
> Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter up next which I had not seen in years and another fantastic LFE film! I had forgot how well done the low end was in this one and solid 3d as well.
> 
> GREAT LFE triple feature!


I did a re spin on the 2D BR disk on ALVH last night. Last time I watched this was when I was running full 7.2 Def Tech setup with dual Def Tech Reference. haha. Now, after watching it again with my current setup at -10..


----------



## azz7686

rhed said:


> I did a re spin on the 2D BR disk on ALVH last night. Last time I watched this was when I was running full 7.2 Def Tech setup with dual Def Tech Reference. haha. Now, after watching it again with my current setup at -10..


 Guess I might have to give this a spin myself


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## rhed

Spind another old movie this evening.. Max Payne. Geez!


----------



## Zhorik

Fatshaft said:


> Spoiler


Is that Child 44 in the second graph?


----------



## Fatshaft

Zhorik said:


> Is that Child 44 in the second graph?


Yes it is


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## Fatshaft

WOW! 
Looking forward to watching this one... 

*This is what I like...strong from 5HZ to 30HHz to even 40HZ.
Probably a stupid movie but hey! there's BASS!!!! RIGHT? 
*


----------



## tvuong

^^ Thanks. I like Samuel Jackson and the look of Jessica Alba plus there is BASS. Can't go wrong . I started watching it last night for about 5mins but was too tired and sleepy to continue. It will resume tonight.


----------



## Hopinater

I just watched The Lego Movie last night with my youngest. That movie has some fun bass moments. It had my couch shaking a couple of times. Has anyone else seen it?


----------



## digler84

i saw it in the theater and didnt care for the movie much. i remember it being very fatiguingly loud...maybe if i could feel more bass i wouldnt have minded s much. i just cant bring myself to re watch it.


----------



## Toe

Hopinater said:


> I just watched The Lego Movie last night with my youngest. That movie has some fun bass moments. It had my couch shaking a couple of times. Has anyone else seen it?


 
My experience was similar to yours. I watched it once in 2d and once in 3d and enjoyed it both ways. Great overall audio and the bass supported the film well I thought.


----------



## Optimus_Fine

Have you guys already checked "It Follows"? Is there some ultra low content? During the movie, there were some sequences where my speakers couldn't do much but make noise from the vented ports and that usually happens with


----------



## Zhorik

Optimus_Fine said:


> Have you guys already checked "It Follows"? Is there some ultra low content? During the movie, there were some sequences where my speakers couldn't do much but make noise from the vented ports and that usually happens with


----------



## Hopinater

digler84 said:


> i saw it in the theater and didnt care for the movie much. i remember it being very fatiguingly loud...maybe if i could feel more bass i wouldnt have minded s much. i just cant bring myself to re watch it.


I bet you would find on your home system there is better bass. But... yeah if you didn't like the movie then watching it again wouldn't be worth it. I actually like the movie.


----------



## Dk3y

Not sure if the movie Everly was mentioned before, but based on the five star rating from the data-bass, I watched it last night and the bass was very impressive. I actually had to turn down my mcv from -10 to -15 because after awhile, the bass was too overwhelming. I guess that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Alan P

Oh yes, Everly has been mentioned multiple times....it's on my short-list but I haven't got to it yet.


----------



## audiofan1

Dk3y said:


> Not sure if the movie Everly was mentioned before, but based on the five star rating from the data-bass, I watched it last night and the bass was very impressive. I actually had to turn down my mcv from -10 to -15 because after awhile, the bass was too overwhelming. I guess that's not a bad thing.


 She's sporting the big 5 star badge (that's the movie) and yes it digs deep


----------



## ambesolman

Just finished The Gunman and will definitely have to pick this one up. Good bass that was well used, especially the gunshots. One of the better movies I've seen in a while. Recommended!


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Toe

ambesolman said:


> Just finished The Gunman and will definitely have to pick this one up. Good bass that was well used, especially the gunshots. One of the better movies I e seen in a while. Recommended!
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


We watched this Sat and while I agree the bass was used well, both me and the GF thought the movie was pretty bad. Glad you enjoyed it more than we did though.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I'll be checking out insurgent tonight. Spent all night last night setting up my x4100 and 88a for Dirac/Atmos 

The improvement on Atmos is astounding! Can't wait to watch insurgent tonight. The bass is full band with (well at lest the last 1/4 of it is according to data-bass)

I'll report back


----------



## Alan P

Toe said:


> We watched this Sat and while I agree the bass was used well, both me and the GF thought the movie was pretty bad. Glad you enjoyed it more than we did though.


I really liked The Gunman. 




Brian Fineberg said:


> I'll be checking out insurgent tonight. Spent all night last night setting up my x4100 and 88a for Dirac/Atmos
> 
> The improvement on Atmos is astounding! Can't wait to watch insurgent tonight. The bass is full band with (well at lest the last 1/4 of it is according to data-bass)
> 
> I'll report back


Hold on to your seat once Tris gets into the "sims"...your room may just fall to pieces.


----------



## mo949

LPCM 7.1 Cantonese mix of IP Man 2 had some great bass moments at my place the other night. My chandelier upstairs only gets the shakes when good bass is pumping out.


----------



## NorthSky

mo949 said:


> LPCM 7.1 Cantonese mix of IP Man 2 had some great bass moments at my place the other night.
> * My chandelier upstairs only gets the shakes when good bass is pumping out.*


Someone has asked you to turn the volume down, from upstairs?


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> I'll be checking out insurgent tonight. Spent all night last night setting up my x4100 and 88a for Dirac/Atmos
> 
> The improvement on Atmos is astounding! Can't wait to watch insurgent tonight. The bass is full band with (well at lest the last 1/4 of it is according to data-bass)
> 
> I'll report back


Curious to hear how you like the full "band with" bass.  Sorry Brian, have to give you crap for that one.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> Curious to hear how you like the full "band with" bass.  Sorry Brian, have to give you crap for that one.


Haha. Typing on an iPhone


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Curious to hear how you like the full "band with" bass.  Sorry Brian, have to give you crap for that one.


Fender, upright? and does it have a horn section too 

sorry Brian but I just had to jump on the *"Band"* wagon 

:kiss:


----------



## aaranddeeman

Toe said:


> We watched this Sat and while I agree the bass was used well, *both me and the GF* thought the movie was pretty bad. Glad you enjoyed it more than we did though.


And I...


----------



## audiofan1

aaranddeeman said:


> And I...


LOL!

School's in


----------



## audiofan1

Insurgent was fantastic for bass! and now I have to buy it since the rental had no Atmos


----------



## AJ72

Monsters dark continent wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

AJ72 said:


> Monsters dark continent wasn't my cup of tea.


Mine neither. Tried twice to watch it and turned it off both times. Despite the bass


----------



## Brian Fineberg

audiofan1 said:


> Insurgent was fantastic for bass! and now I have to buy it since the rental had no Atmos


Blind bought it. And on top of good bass. The ATMOS was OUTSTANDING!!


----------



## philipbtz

tvuong said:


> ^^ do your kids say 'too loud Daddy, can you turn it down? Mine does that, so I usually start out a movie with them at -25MV and once they get into the movie, I slightly slowly turn the volume up till -15


Wow really cool to ruin your kids hearing!? If they say it's too loud than it's too lound. When they are grown up they can make their own desicions but util then be responsible! I've got ****ed up hearing from going to live events when I was younger. I know -15 isn't THAT loud but hearing damage is compounded and creeps up on you slowly.


----------



## beastaudio

Brian Fineberg said:


> Blind bought it. And on top of good bass. The ATMOS was OUTSTANDING!!


This is what I am looking forward to for sure.


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> Blind bought it. And on top of good bass. The ATMOS was OUTSTANDING!!


Thanks looks like I may have to get it sooner rather then later. There were more than a few scenes where Atmos would shine if what I heard using DSU with a 5.1 mix is any indicator, perhaps the best to date?


----------



## coolrda

Brian Fineberg said:


> Blind bought it. And on top of good bass. The ATMOS was OUTSTANDING!!


Uh, Brian..don't you mean a "Deaf" buy.


----------



## tvuong

philipbtz said:


> Wow really cool to ruin your kids hearing!? If they say it's too loud than it's too lound. When they are grown up they can make their own desicions but util then be responsible! I've got ****ed up hearing from going to live events when I was younger. I know -15 isn't THAT loud but hearing damage is compounded and creeps up on you slowly.


I know. Thanks. They don't watch movie in my room that often. Once or twice a month. They usually watches in my secondary system in the main living room with -30MV. We watched Pixel in IMAX (first time for my kids) and it was so much louder than -15MV at home. The bass level there was just ok but the treble even hurt my ears.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

Zhorik said:


> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....content-thread-films-games-music-etc/#entry85


 

That link does not work for me at this point in time.


Does anyone else have a problem?


----------



## Zhorik

J_Palmer_Cass said:


> That link does not work for me at this point in time.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have a problem?


Not working for me.


----------



## beastaudio

J_Palmer_Cass said:


> That link does not work for me at this point in time.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have a problem?


databass is down atm


----------



## sexion 8

This Account Has Been Suspended


----------



## BassThatHz

I watched Insurgent last night... bass monster. I think it might break some peoples subwoofers. The burning room scene!

The highs on the center channel seemed rolled off a bit.
I didn't hear it with heights, just the 7.1 base channels but it sounded good on the surrounds, although it could have been even better done.

It was better than Divergent overall.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Watching the gunman tonight...

I'll report back


----------



## tvuong

^^ get ready to be amazed with bass gunshots (lots of them). I enjoyed the movie as well.


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> Watching the gunman tonight...
> 
> I'll report back


Please do so as the reviews are mixed on this one! I finally got "Maggie " in along with "It Follows " (I know you don't care for horror movies) toss up which is first though.


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ Is it a Lionsgate film?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

audiofan1 said:


> Please do so as the reviews are mixed on this one! I finally got "Maggie " in along with "It Follows " (I know you don't care for horror movies) toss up which is first though.


insaw Maggie bit was good. Great different take on zombie movies. 



audiofan1 said:


> ^^^ Is it a Lionsgate film?


Yes. And it's a confirmed rental with ATMOS


----------



## Toe

tvuong said:


> ^^ get ready to be amazed with bass gunshots (lots of them). I enjoyed the movie as well.


The gunshots were good! Even though the film sucked (IMO), I think we are all in agreement that the bass was great and used well.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

BassThatHz said:


> I watched Insurgent last night... bass monster. I think it might break some peoples subwoofers. The burning room scene!
> 
> The highs on the center channel seemed rolled off a bit.
> I didn't hear it with heights, just the 7.1 base channels but it sounded good on the surrounds, although it could have been even better done.
> 
> It was better than Divergent overall.


I really didn't find it a bass monster at all. Had some decent bass in the last third. But nothing to write home about. 

But the Atmos mix was the best I've heard


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Brian Fineberg said:


> I really didn't find it a bass monster at all. Had some decent bass in the last third. But nothing to write home about.
> 
> But the Atmos mix was the best I've heard


Well just realized my bass levels were low lol. So guess I'll have to rewatch it


----------



## digler84

i thought we were about to have another jupiter ascending on our hands here, lol.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

The gunman was meh for bass. Yes the gunshots were nice. And there a few droning scenes towards the end. But nothing great. Pretty bad movie too


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> insaw Maggie bit was good. Great different take on zombie movies.
> 
> 
> Yes. And it's a confirmed rental with ATMOS





Brian Fineberg said:


> I really didn't find it a bass monster at all. Had some decent bass in the last third. But nothing to write home about.
> 
> But the Atmos mix was the best I've heard





Brian Fineberg said:


> Well just realized my bass levels were low lol. So guess I'll have to rewatch it


All good news  still to bad it won't make the movie itself any better


----------



## Hopinater

I just watched Run All Night and was surprised by the amount of bass in the movie. During a few scenes there was constant rumble going on vibrating a number of different things in the room. I didn't expect there to be that much bass.


----------



## NorthSky

Hopinater said:


> I just watched Run All Night and was surprised by the amount of bass in the movie. During a few scenes there was constant rumble going on vibrating a number of different things in the room. I didn't expect there to be that much bass.


And not only that, but unlike 'The Gunman', 'Run all Night' is a cool flick. ...Better actors, better performances, better action, better cast, better script, better locales, better picture, better sound, better everything.


----------



## BassThatHz

Brian Fineberg said:


> Well just realized my bass levels were low lol. So guess I'll have to rewatch it


Before the Atmos intro was done people were already telling me to "turn it down"  Had to turn it down to 1/20th power of 43kW for them to not get blasted, and even then there was still crazy bass. 
You probably just didn't have it loud enough.

There was crazy bass in it all the way to 15hz or maybe even single digits. 
The burning mom scene had some good stuff in it.


----------



## BassThatHz

I just watched Chappie last night, the mech scene may have had some bass to it, but I wasn't paying attention to the subs. I'll have to re-test it tonight. I think it was more 30-50hz, but I could be wrong...


----------



## Toe

Hopinater said:


> I just watched Run All Night and was surprised by the amount of bass in the movie. During a few scenes there was constant rumble going on vibrating a number of different things in the room. I didn't expect there to be that much bass.


Good to hear! I have this at my house right now from Netflix.


----------



## audiofan1

BassThatHz said:


> Before the Atmos intro was done people were already telling me to "turn it down"  Had to turn it down to 1/20th power of 43kW for them to not get blasted, and even then there was still crazy bass.
> You probably just didn't have it loud enough.
> 
> There was crazy bass in it all the way to 15hz or maybe even single digits.
> The burning mom scene had some good stuff in it.


Just got back purchasing it due to the renal being so good (but no Atmos) and I'm re watching tonight



Toe said:


> Good to hear! I have this at my house right now from Netflix.


Your gonna love it and the movie was much better than I thought going in


----------



## AJ72

digler84 said:


> i thought we were about to have another jupiter ascending on our hands here, lol.



All hail the King!


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## Zhorik

Do these graphs include opening and closing credits as well or just the feature?


----------



## Fatshaft

Zhorik said:


> Do these graphs include opening and closing credits?


I asked my Chinese contact and he confirms that it does include the opening and closing credits


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> Good to hear! I have this at my house right now from Netflix.


Yeah Toe I was sitting there thinking "I can't believe the rumble this movie has". 

I have a clock on the wall that vibrates when there is good bass and that thing never stopped. I'm going to have to take it off the wall because with the V3600 in the room that clock has become a distraction.


----------



## rhed

BassThatHz said:


> I watched Insurgent last night... bass monster. I think it might break some peoples subwoofers. The burning room scene!
> 
> The highs on the center channel seemed rolled off a bit.
> I didn't hear it with heights, just the 7.1 base channels but it sounded good on the surrounds, although it could have been even better done.
> 
> It was better than Divergent overall.


Got the BR yesterday after reading this post.. And watched it last night. You are right.. It's a bass monster..


----------



## rhed

BassThatHz said:


> Before the Atmos intro was done people were already telling me to "turn it down"  Had to turn it down to 1/20th power of 43kW for them to not get blasted, and even then there was still crazy bass.
> You probably just didn't have it loud enough.
> 
> There was crazy bass in it all the way to 15hz or maybe even single digits.
> The burning mom scene had some good stuff in it.


I like the ATMOS demo clip in the beginning. Even though I don't have ATMOS, the demo still sounds great.


----------



## Fatshaft

This is at 1:28:00 to 1:30:00 (Insurgent)


----------



## raffin

BassThatHz said:


> Before the Atmos intro was done people were already telling me to "turn it down"  Had to turn it down to 1/20th power of 43*k*W for them to not get blasted, and even then there was still crazy bass.
> You probably just didn't have it loud enough.


 
Do you also travel back in time?? At 43kw I would think the bass would be insane!


----------



## audiofan1

Fatshaft said:


> This is at 1:28:00 to 1:30:00 (Insurgent)


Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bassment

I fell asleep before that scene I'll have to go back and watch it, lol


----------



## phildaant

Bassment said:


> I fell asleep before that scene I'll have to go back and watch it, lol


None of the bass scenes woke you up?


----------



## Fatshaft

Bassment said:


> I fell asleep before that scene I'll have to go back and watch it, lol


You are clearly lacking bass...upgrade comes to mind


----------



## Bassment

Na bass soothes me and makes me sleepy  .. like a massage chair haha


----------



## popalock

Fatshaft said:


> This is at 1:28:00 to 1:30:00 (Insurgent)


Dayum....Blind buy...


----------



## mumps

Guess I know where I'm headed after work...

Blind buy and I didn't even see the first one!

Chris


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Guys don't drool too much. Here isn't much content at all in the first 1:15 minutes. There are only a couple scenes were the bass is legit. Just want to warn you ahead of time


----------



## Scott Simonian

Or nothing at all ever if you go rent it. 

You have to get the retail version to get that bass.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Scott Simonian said:


> Or nothing at all ever if you go rent it.
> 
> You have to get the retail version to get that bass.


Such BS.


----------



## lizrussspike

Scott Simonian said:


> Or nothing at all ever if you go rent it.
> 
> You have to get the retail version to get that bass.


Right Scott, did the Redbox with girls last night, and did not get much, will have to look elsewhere. Thanks!


----------



## mo949

Chart of the rental vs retail version would be a good datapoint.


----------



## Fatshaft

Brian Fineberg said:


> Guys don't drool too much. Here isn't much content at all in the first 1:15 minutes. There are only a couple scenes were the bass is legit. Just want to warn you ahead of time


Brian is right!
That scene is awesome and there's another one around the 1:40:00 mark but not much more that's like those ones 
Oh and i enjoyed the 1:28:00 mark at least 20 times now!


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> I'm looking forward to see this one...



Thanks Fats
Viewed this tonight
Sounds as good as it graphs
as mentioned by a few - couple scenes were truly epic.


----------



## Hopinater

Seems to be some disagreement on whether Insurgent is a true bass monster or just has some good scenes with great bass. 

Looks like I need to put Insurgent on the list of my next movies to watch.


----------



## Hopinater

I have a question. I see some are saying that the rental version of Insurgent and the Retail version of Insurgent are different regarding bass. 

Is this legit regarding rental and retail versions of movies? Or is this just one of those rumors that go around these threads? Is there a graph comparing the two versions (where this has occurred) floating around somewhere to verify that they release two versions of blu-ray discs with different mixes, one with good bass and one without?


I'm not trying to stir up a debate, I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## mumps

^^ I believe rental versions don't have the Atmos track; but I can't be sure as there's nowhere around where I live with rental discs available.

I believe the Atmos mix (or the 7.1 TrueHD) on these discs is where the bass is; but again I'm only guessing.

Chris


----------



## GPBURNS

Hopinater said:


> I have a question. I see some are saying that the rental version of Insurgent and the Retail version of Insurgent are different regarding bass.
> 
> Is this legit regarding rental and retail versions of movies? Or is this just one of those rumors that go around these threads? Is there a graph comparing the two versions (where this has occurred) floating around somewhere to verify that they release two versions of blu-ray discs with different mixes, one with good bass and one without?
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to stir up a debate, I'm genuinely curious.


If same mix – LFE will indistinguishable
between lossless and lossy.


----------



## Viruscwu

Hopinater said:


> I have a question. I see some are saying that the rental version of Insurgent and the Retail version of Insurgent are different regarding bass.
> 
> Is this legit regarding rental and retail versions of movies? Or is this just one of those rumors that go around these threads? Is there a graph comparing the two versions (where this has occurred) floating around somewhere to verify that they release two versions of blu-ray discs with different mixes, one with good bass and one without?
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to stir up a debate, I'm genuinely curious.


Fatshaft posted these graphs on DB which showed a different mix was used for rentals (DD5.1).


----------



## beastaudio

Viruscwu said:


> Fatshaft posted these graphs on DB which showed a different mix was used for rentals (DD5.1).


And this is why I will never rent again...


----------



## audiofan1

beastaudio said:


> And this is why I will never rent again...


You mean Lionsgate rentals as they are the number one offender , its a love hate relationship, as they do embrace new codecs but won't let you have'em less ye buy


----------



## Fatshaft

beastaudio said:


> And this is why I will never rent again...


I listen to ONLY DTSHD-MA or TRUEHD audio soundtracks.
I'm shocked to see such a difference between tracks.

I "will" be doing more tests like this in the future to see if any differences between tracks exist. 
I cannot test the graphs that my Chinese contact gets me


----------



## Brian Fineberg

audiofan1 said:


> You mean Lionsgate rentals as they are the number one offender , its a love hate relationship, as they do embrace new codecs but won't let you have'em less ye buy


Not always true though

Just rented gunman and it had atmos


----------



## lizrussspike

mumps said:


> ^^ I believe rental versions don't have the Atmos track; but I can't be sure as there's nowhere around where I live with rental discs available.
> 
> I believe the Atmos mix (or the 7.1 TrueHD) on these discs is where the bass is; but again I'm only guessing.
> 
> Chris


 Yes, I rented one from Redbox, and it was DD 5.1, not the Atmos version. I will look for the Atmos version.


----------



## Toe

beastaudio said:


> And this is why I will never rent again...


I will continue to rent, just not Lionsgate when they give us lossy audio since this could mean a different mix like Insurgent has.


----------



## Hopinater

Viruscwu said:


> Fatshaft posted these graphs on DB which showed a different mix was used for rentals (DD5.1).


Well that just really sucks! Absolutely ridiculous that they would do this.


----------



## Fatshaft

Don't know what to think anymore after doing these 2 others. 
I almost fell like doing every single language that's available to see ALL the differences but this is time consuming

Anyways... 
Just to make this clear...the DD5.1 graphs are the FRENCH 5.1


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## audiofan1

^^^ Interesting indeed can you do Pacific if I say please

And big thanks for taking the time man!


----------



## Fatshaft

audiofan1 said:


> ^^^ Interesting indeed can you do Pacific if I say please
> 
> And big thanks for taking the time man!


Not familiar with Pacific...sorry


----------



## NorthSky

Why is it that lossy audio is superior in the ultra low bass than lossless audio? ...'World War Z'


----------



## audiofan1

Fatshaft said:


> Not familiar with Pacific...sorry


 Sorry I meant Pacific Rim


----------



## Hopinater

All of these graphs are very interesting. A big thanks to Fatshaft for doing them. 

Fatshaft…as much as I like the graphs I miss the photos and gifs you use to make statements.


----------



## discone

Hopinater said:


> All of these graphs are very interesting. A big thanks to Fatshaft for doing them.
> 
> Fatshaft…as much as I like the graphs I miss the photos and gifs you use to make statements.



What's this you speak of? I go away do to work for a month and Fatshaft has changed his M.O. I guess I have some catching up to do! 

I hope I didn't miss to much in the bass department. I have caught a few of the ones in the list and a couple of the latest releases though most have been talked about before my leave.

I did catch one last night that may be to someones liking with some nice bass through out the film. "*Kung Fu Killer*" was the name. Due to wife not wanting to read we watched the english version with the same DTS surround sound. The dubbed version did not sound bad, but I'd like to know if anyone watches the cantonese version and if it has better sound.


----------



## Fatshaft

audiofan1 said:


> Sorry I meant Pacific Rim


will do 


Hopinater said:


> All of these graphs are very interesting. A big thanks to Fatshaft for doing them.
> 
> Fatshaft…as much as I like the graphs I miss the photos and gifs you use to make statements.














discone said:


> What's this you speak of? I go away do to work for a month and Fatshaft has changed his M.O. .


----------



## Fatshaft

audiofan1 said:


> Sorry I meant Pacific Rim


Here you go...this is off the 3D BR Disc


----------



## Scott Simonian

NorthSky said:


> Why is it that lossy audio is superior in the ultra low bass than lossless audio? ...'World War Z'


I would never concern myself with


----------



## Hopinater

Thanks Fatshaft…now this thread feels right again.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Scott Simonian said:


> I would never concern myself with


----------



## NorthSky

Scott Simonian said:


> I would never concern myself with


----------



## mo949

I'd rather have the better mix on the blu in lossy, than have the nerfed mix in lossless.

Goodluck figuring out which mix is what these days....


----------



## NorthSky

mo949 said:


> I'd rather have the better mix on the blu in lossy, than have the nerfed mix in lossless.
> 
> Goodluck figuring out which mix is what these days....


Let me see if I'm following you clearly: On Blu-ray disc you prefer the lossy DD 5.1 audio soundtrack than the lossless Dolby TrueHD 5.1 one?
...And same for dts 5.1 versus DTS-HD MA 5.1?

In general or just for certain flicks, like 'World War Z'?


----------



## mo949

I'm just saying I've hit the point where I don't care if its lossy or lossless, just that its the better mix (ie better dynamics, better bass, etc).


----------



## NorthSky

mo949 said:


> I'm just saying I've hit the point where I don't care if its lossy or lossless, just that its the better mix (ie better dynamics, better bass, etc).


I see. Me I found the lossless audio more dynamic, and with better bass definition, in the vast majority from my vast Blu-ray collection. 

Sure DD 5.1 very often sounds louder, and with more vroom-vroom from the bass, but it's all an illusion, with less dynamics and less resolution.


----------



## Toe

NorthSky said:


> Let me see if I'm following you clearly: On Blu-ray disc you prefer the lossy DD 5.1 audio soundtrack than the lossless Dolby TrueHD 5.1 one?
> ...And same for dts 5.1 versus DTS-HD MA 5.1?
> 
> In general or just for certain flicks, like 'World War Z'?


I believe what he's saying is mix/recording trumps all which I totally agree with. If the mix is garbage, lossless audio won't matter, but a quality mix will sound great in lossy or lossless. IOW, give me a top notch unfiltered mix in DD 5.1 over a crap filtered mix in lossless every time. Of course if all else is equal, lossless is preferred.


----------



## NorthSky

Toe said:


> I believe what he's saying is mix/recording trumps all which I totally agree with. If the mix is garbage, lossless audio won't matter, but a quality mix will sound great in lossy or lossless. IOW, give me a top notch unfiltered mix in DD 5.1 over a crap filtered mix in lossless every time. Of course if all else is equal, lossless is preferred.


Ok, now I understand. And the good and the bad audio mixes are mainly a personal preference because we all have our own taste and different audio gear.
...Different rooms too. 

All is good; sometimes we can agree on a soundtrack and @ other times less so. ...But Databass never lies when it comes to ultra low bass...irregardless if the film is awesome or if it truly sucks. 

* From their list of the best flicks with the best bass...low and loud (from the 4.0 to 5.0 ratings) I must have 90%+ of them all, on Blu-ray (I checked). 
'Interstellar' is one of my favorites...irregardless of Databass and any frequency charts. In my room it lifts me up. 
'Flight of the Phoenix' ...the sandstorm hitting the plane...that too.
'War of the Worlds' ...some scenes for sure...very impacting. 
'The Incredible Hulk'. ...All their top Bass flicks. ...And even before they started that list, I was confirming with my own experiments and also from other sources...Widescreen Review (no more now), and some articles here and there. ...Just sayin'...that's all.


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## teckademic

Just finished Mad Max Fury Road and what a bass feast that was. I watched it on vudu and the pq and sq couldn't of been any better, finally a movie I didn't have to skip ahead just to hear the bass.


----------



## NorthSky

Cute cat.


----------



## AJ72

Finally got around to Hitman and really enjoying the bass in this. Clean and lots of it. Movie watchable.

Looking forward to Mad Max Fury Road.


----------



## Fatshaft

AJ72 said:


> Finally got around to Hitman and really enjoying the bass in this. Clean and lots of it. Movie watchable.


I enjoyed the first one...am looking forward to this new one too!



> Looking forward to Mad Max Fury Road.


Can't wait for this one after what everyone has written about it.
It's supposedly a bassfest and that's what I love the most!
Hope this one digs deep!


----------



## lizrussspike

Thank you all for mentioning Everly! WOW there was a lot of bass content in that one! Okay movie, but with all the LFE, it was worth it


----------



## Fatshaft

I was told that "Mad Max BASS Fury" will not disappoint! 
I asked my Chinese buddy "免费图" to send me the busiest graph..
He said "I'll send you the LEAST busiest graph! 









I can't wait to watch this movie!!!

MORE TO COME...


----------



## Bassment

Looks like it will be fun with a linkwitz haha


----------



## teckademic

Fatshaft said:


> I was told that "Mad Max BASS Fury" will not disappoint!
> I asked my Chinese buddy "免费图" to send me the busiest graph..
> He said "I'll send you the LEAST busiest graph!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to watch this movie!!!
> 
> MORE TO COME...


Oh trust me, I haven't enjoyed this kind of bass since the latest transformers. Every gunshot, engine roar and explosion is exactly what you'd expect it to be. Wish the fast and furious series would have this kind of weight to their car engines, but best of all, it's loud, deep and clean.


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> I was told that "Mad Max BASS Fury" will not disappoint!
> I asked my Chinese buddy "免费图" to send me the busiest graph..
> He said "I'll send you the LEAST busiest graph!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to watch this movie!!!
> 
> MORE TO COME...


Just finished this - Oh man - what a flick - What a soundtrack - Audio incredible - Nonstop from get go -
Had place to myself and let her rip - been waiting to watch this forever .
Now to have few beers and watch Jays smoke the Yanks.


----------



## Fatshaft

GPBURNS said:


> Just finished this - Oh man - what a flick - What a soundtrack - Audio incredible - Nonstop from get go -
> Had place to myself and let her rip - been waiting to watch this forever .
> Now to have few beers and watch Jays smoke the Yanks.


Thanks for the feedback
I'm really looking forward to watching this one
Bassfest is the best!!!!!!


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> Thanks for the feedback
> I'm really looking forward to watching this one
> Bassfest is the best!!!!!!


you will have to pull out some special Gifs for this one


----------



## NorthSky

...And the Blu-ray comes with Dolby Atmos, with overhead bass.  ...And in *3D* ... youpie!


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> Just finished this - Oh man - what a flick - What a soundtrack - Audio incredible - Nonstop from get go -
> Had place to myself and let her rip - been waiting to watch this forever .
> Now to have few beers and watch Jays smoke the Yanks.


Thanks for the report! Sounds like I should blind buy.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

So as of late a lot of movies I have watched have been underwhelming for bass (insurgent is a BIG example) and I couldn't understand it. It graphed well and everyone said it was a monster. Well. The culprit was the Dirac 88a it was neutering the bass for some reason

I pulled it out...and ran xt32. The FR was as good as Dirac (the bass response was actually better with xt32) but the bass was where it should be! Ran some demo scenes. Yep that was it!

Now I have to rewatch some recent movies grrrr. Haha

Really looking forward to mad max


Also returning the 88a saves me 1000$ haha

 smileys around


----------



## Hopinater

Glad you tracked down the problem Brian and you saved some serious cash in the process. Now go and enjoy those movies.


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> So as of late a lot of movies I have watched have been underwhelming for bass (insurgent is a BIG example) and I couldn't understand it. It graphed well and everyone said it was a monster. Well. The culprit was the Dirac 88a it was neutering the bass for some reason
> 
> I pulled it out...and ran xt32. The FR was as good as Dirac (the bass response was actually better with xt32) but the bass was where it should be! Ran some demo scenes. Yep that was it!
> 
> Now I have to rewatch some recent movies grrrr. Haha
> 
> Really looking forward to mad max
> 
> 
> Also returning the 88a saves me 1000$ haha
> 
> smileys around


Don't post this to loud as there are many town folk out with pitch forks signaling Audyssey's doom  which I'll admit does have it's faults but when its movie time I'm grinning ear to ear and experiencing subterranean bass.

Na! could be just to much in the chain and might be better if onboard the processor.

As Hop said sit back and enjoy some movies and DSU the non Atmos titles and enjoy the ride


----------



## NorthSky

Brian Fineberg said:


> So as of late a lot of movies I have watched have been underwhelming for bass (insurgent is a BIG example) and I couldn't understand it. It graphed well and everyone said it was a monster. Well. The culprit was the Dirac 88a it was neutering the bass for some reason
> I pulled it out...and ran xt32. The FR was as good as Dirac (the bass response was actually better with xt32) but the bass was where it should be! Ran some demo scenes. Yep that was it!
> Now I have to rewatch some recent movies grrrr. Haha
> Really looking forward to mad max
> Also returning the 88a saves me 1000$ haha
> smileys around


Ok, thx Brian for the good tip. 

* Now I feel more confident with my next purchase. And besides, I like simplicity of life.


----------



## Fatshaft

Brian Fineberg said:


> So as of late a lot of movies I have watched have been underwhelming for bass (insurgent is a BIG example) and I couldn't understand it. It graphed well and everyone said it was a monster. Well. The culprit was the Dirac 88a it was neutering the bass for some reason
> 
> I pulled it out...and ran xt32. The FR was as good as Dirac (the bass response was actually better with xt32) but the bass was where it should be! Ran some demo scenes. Yep that was it!
> 
> Now I have to rewatch some recent movies grrrr. Haha
> 
> Really looking forward to mad max
> 
> Also returning the 88a saves me 1000$ haha
> 
> smileys around


Welcome back Brian... 



GPBURNS said:


> you will have to pull out some special Gifs for this one


I may not even try after watching it...we'll see!!!


----------



## AJ72

I'm sure it's been mentioned here before but haven't seen it. Kung Fu Hustle is an absolute classic movie, one of the best of all time and it has subtitles! Yes as good as any I've seen of the genre. Watched it for the first time on Bluray on my current system. Don't be put off by the subtitles this film rocks with great bass to boot. Choose Cantonese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English subtitles. Enjoy!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

audiofan1 said:


> Don't post this to loud as there are many town folk out with pitch forks signaling Audyssey's doom  which I'll admit does have it's faults but when its movie time I'm grinning ear to ear and experiencing subterranean bass.
> 
> Na! could be just to much in the chain and might be better if onboard the processor.
> 
> As Hop said sit back and enjoy some movies and DSU the non Atmos titles and enjoy the ride





Hopinater said:


> Glad you tracked down the problem Brian and you saved some serious cash in the process. Now go and enjoy those movies.






NorthSky said:


> Ok, thx Brian for the good tip.
> 
> * Now I feel more confident with my next purchase. And besides, I like simplicity of life.






Fatshaft said:


> Welcome back Brian...
> 
> 
> 
> I may not even try after watching it...we'll see!!!


Thanks guys. Yes very bizarre. In fact I'm the first one to return an 88a. Very frustrating though cause the rest of the sound was in fact great. But I'd rather have very good sound and GREAT bass haha 

So I re-ran from 1:28-1:30 in insurgent. Yep. I was missing somthing!! It's phenomenal. 

Also ran in full Hitman (never saw it before) while it doesn't dig super low. It was a very good bass movie. Glad to have my bass back


----------



## Fatshaft

Ladies and gentlemen, 
I present you 4 graphs from "Mad Max Bass Fury"...

































Here's the kicker...
These 4 graphs are within the first 20 minutes of the movie...it doesn't stop!


----------



## audiofan1

@Fatshaft  This plus Atmos may just be the event of the year! gonna ride the system hard for this and put it up wet


----------



## Fatshaft

audiofan1 said:


> @Fatshaft  This plus Atmos may just be the event of the year! gonna ride the system hard for this and put it up wet


I've asked a structural engineer to come to my place to see if it is safe for me to play this movie at the level I intend to


----------



## NorthSky

It still won't beat 'Interstellar' for sheer "melodramatic" bass though.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Not bad but mostly above 25hz which has quite a drop off. Still.... 

I loved the movie. Getting it no matter what the bass is like. 3D, Atmos, fun movie... hell yeah!


----------



## Fatshaft

yup falls like a rock from 30HZ but the quantity looks ridiculous!
There's some decent 20 to 30 too !

Can't wait to watch it...


----------



## NorthSky

What *^* he just said. * Scott, just above.


----------



## derrickdj1

Fatshaft said:


> Ladies and gentlemen,
> I present you 4 graphs from "Mad Max Bass Fury"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the kicker...
> These 4 graphs are within the first 20 minutes of the movie...it doesn't stop!


This looks like it might be a lot of funny to checkout!


----------



## Zhorik

Is that just LFE or LFE+bass management in the graphs of Leggo my preggo.


----------



## NorthSky

Good thing someone quoted those graphs; I did not see them the first time around. ;-)

* I think it's all the bass.


----------



## audiofan1

Fatshaft said:


> I've asked a structural engineer to come to my place to see if it is safe for me to play this movie at the level I intend to


Better go mob style (shaking a bat while he gives the go ahead) and don't let the insurance company catch wind of your diabolical plan at imploding your place


----------



## javanpohl

Hold the phone! Did they neuter Gravity on the Atmos track? I was watching the Atmos version a couple of weeks ago and I noticed that the ULF "whum" that comes and goes when the shizz first starts to hit the fan-right after they get told of the incident and the suspenseful music starts building-was not there. I assumed it was system related as I've changed plenty around plenty since the last time I saw the DTS version. However, I was just accientally listening to the DTS version and I go "oh, there it is... wait a sec! This isn't the Atmos version!" I level matched and went back and forth and yeah, it's pretty much non-existent on the Atmos track. Does anybody know if this is just a level adjustment of the bass or did they cut off the ULF?


----------



## wth718

^^^ I can't speak to this directly, but it's becoming harder and harder to tell what you're going to get on a disc. All these different mixes are for the birds.


----------



## shpitz

javanpohl said:


> Hold the phone! Did they neuter Gravity on the Atmos track? I was watching the Atmos version a couple of weeks ago and I noticed that the ULF "whum" that comes and goes when the shizz first starts to hit the fan-right after they get told of the incident and the suspenseful music starts building-was not there. I assumed it was system related as I've changed plenty around plenty since the last time I saw the DTS version. However, I was just accientally listening to the DTS version and I go "oh, there it is... wait a sec! This isn't the Atmos version!" I level matched and went back and forth and yeah, it's pretty much non-existent on the Atmos track. Does anybody know if this is just a level adjustment of the bass or did they cut off the ULF?


Make sure your AVR is not doing any extra Dolby processing such as 'late night' or dynamic compression and the like.


----------



## Alan P

Brian Fineberg said:


> So as of late a lot of movies I have watched have been underwhelming for bass (insurgent is a BIG example) and I couldn't understand it. It graphed well and everyone said it was a monster. Well. The culprit was the Dirac 88a it was neutering the bass for some reason
> 
> I pulled it out...and ran xt32. The FR was as good as Dirac (the bass response was actually better with xt32) but the bass was where it should be! Ran some demo scenes. Yep that was it!
> 
> Now I have to rewatch some recent movies grrrr. Haha
> 
> Really looking forward to mad max
> 
> 
> Also returning the 88a saves me 1000$ haha
> 
> smileys around


Wow, that is very interesting Brian.

What do you think was going on? I've heard nothing but good things about Dirac. 

Glad you got your bass back though....I've added components or mistakenly changed a setting or two and lost the bass. When you re-discover that bass it's a great feeling.


----------



## javanpohl

shpitz said:


> Make sure your AVR is not doing any extra Dolby processing such as 'late night' or dynamic compression and the like.


I don't know if I've ever seen those options. This is on a yamaha 3050 and the 2040 had the same thing going on. I could probably check the app since it's sometimes easier to find stuff like that. I did notice that dialogue was at +4 on the Atmos track. I was level matching on dialogue, so that could be a big part of it.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Alan P said:


> Wow, that is very interesting Brian.
> 
> What do you think was going on? I've heard nothing but good things about Dirac.
> 
> Glad you got your bass back though....I've added components or mistakenly changed a setting or two and lost the bass. When you re-discover that bass it's a great feeling.


Haha well I'm back using Dirac. As what you have heard is accurate. It's amazing. What I was dealing with was somthing in avr (I had no clue) so indie a factory reset which fixed it. I speculate it was midnight mode engaged by the previous owner. 

So now I have the full array of bass AND Dirac


----------



## Alan P

Brian Fineberg said:


> Haha well I'm back using Dirac. As what you have heard is accurate. It's amazing. What I was dealing with was somthing in avr (I had no clue) so indie a factory reset which fixed it. I speculate it was midnight mode engaged by the previous owner.
> 
> *So now I have the full array of bass AND Dirac*


Pure awesome-ness.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Alan P said:


> Pure awesome-ness.


Yup. Now the problem is.....

No new bass movies out!!!!!! Sept 1 can't get here fast enough. 

What to watch tonight...


----------



## Scott Simonian

Revisit the classics til Mad Max comes out.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Scott Simonian said:


> Revisit the classics til Mad Max comes out.


Yep been doing that haha

Watched captain America winter soldier last night. Yummy bass

I think Star Trek might be on the menu tonight


----------



## Fatshaft

pretty dead here...

Here's the graph...finally.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> pretty dead here...
> 
> Here's the graph...finally.


That doesn't look that great


----------



## Fatshaft

Brian Fineberg said:


> That doesn't look that great


It says that's it's super busy from 20 to 60HZ and to me that's GREAT!
According to Speclab..it is extremely busy in that area.

I can't wait to get hammered by this movie...


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Not a bass monster but I recently watched Pandorum on BD and I though there were a few moments of 2 star bass. Has any folks here seen this and what is your opinion of this movie bass wise?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> It says that's it's super busy from 20 to 60HZ and to me that's GREAT!
> According to Speclab..it is extremely busy in that area.
> 
> I can't wait to get hammered by this movie...


Yes it does. But 20-60hz movies are a dime a dozen. Booo

P.s. Doesn't mean I won't enjoy the **** out of it haha. Just not as impressive as everyone was making it out to be. Ala interstellar


----------



## Scott Simonian

About what I expected.

Will be annoying neighbors with this one.


----------



## Alan P

Fury Road looks to be very similar to Pacific Rim - nothing really low, but a non-stop (mid) bass fest none the less.

I actually really enjoy watching PR, so I'm guessing I'm gonna enjoy FR just as much if not more.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Heheh.

30hz is "midbass".


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Alan P said:


> Fury Road looks to be very similar to Pacific Rim - nothing really low, but a non-stop (mid) bass fest none the less.
> 
> I actually really enjoy watching PR, so I'm guessing I'm gonna enjoy FR just as much if not more.


+1 on enjoying PR

just wish they all dug a little deeper...its so obvious the difference too but still enjoyable! 

watched Star Trek last night and oh man the weight of the effects are awesome


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> It says that's it's super busy from 20 to 60HZ and to me that's GREAT!
> According to Speclab..it is extremely busy in that area.
> 
> I can't wait to get hammered by this movie...


Agreed! Looking forward to it.


----------



## digler84

Brian Fineberg said:


> +1 on enjoying PR
> 
> just wish they all dug a little deeper...its so obvious the difference too but still enjoyable!
> 
> watched Star Trek last night and oh man the weight of the effects are awesome


i haven't watched star trek in a while....now i want to watch it again with my v3600.  thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Walking with dinosaurs (watched it once each of Tha last 4 nights with my 4 yr old) although a terrible movie has a gorgeous picture and deep thunderous bass! So I don't mind posting on AVS while snuggling with him (as I'm doing right now!) and taking in the phenomenal sound!


----------



## Fatshaft

Brian Fineberg said:


> Walking with dinosaurs (watched it once each of Tha last 4 nights with my 4 yr old) although a terrible movie has a gorgeous picture and deep thunderous bass! So I don't mind posting on AVS while snuggling with him (as I'm doing right now!) and taking in the phenomenal sound!


Wow that's too funny...I just graphed it.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> Wow that's too funny...I just graphed it.


Ha!! Nice


----------



## Fatshaft

Always wondered about this...no more!


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> Always wondered about this...no more!


Thanks for posting this. That explains perfectly why I hate that intro and how it related to the rest of the bass in the film. I am betting this was a mixing error, but who knows.


----------



## Zhorik

Re the MM:FR graph, is the peak at 10hz during the storm sequence?Everything else (in terms of bass) seemed higher than that.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> Always wondered about this...no more!


Beautiful! It shows exactly what I've been saying. Even without that odd intro. It's still 5 star bass


----------



## Fatshaft

Brian Fineberg said:


> Beautiful! It shows exactly what I've been saying. Even without that odd intro. It's still 5 star bass


If EOT no intro is a 5 star movie, then the movie I mentioned a couple of weeks ago is a 6 star 
And yet not one soul commented on it 
1. It has the craziest lows of all the 5 stars I've seen
2. Ported systems will hear/feel Zilch!
3. This movie is made for sealed systems

Re: no feedback yet...
I'm hoping cause "that" movie will ONLY be out in the USA on Sept 4th!


----------



## mo949

Is it San Andreas?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> If EOT no intro is a 5 star movie, then the movie I mentioned a couple of weeks ago is a 6 star
> And yet not one soul commented on it
> 1. It has the craziest lows of all the 5 stars I've seen
> 2. Ported systems will hear/feel Zilch!
> 3. This movie is made for sealed systems
> 
> Re: no feedback yet...
> I'm hoping cause "that" movie will ONLY be out in the USA on Sept 4th!


Wait...what movie?


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> If EOT no intro is a 5 star movie, then the movie I mentioned a couple of weeks ago is a 6 star
> And yet not one soul commented on it
> 1. It has the craziest lows of all the 5 stars I've seen
> 2. Ported systems will hear/feel Zilch!
> 3. This movie is made for sealed systems
> 
> Re: no feedback yet...
> I'm hoping cause "that" movie will ONLY be out in the USA on Sept 4th!


I was thining something similar.If EoT no intro is 5 star, the intro is 7 star. TIH must also be 7 star! 

What movie are you talking about?


----------



## MKtheater

EoT without the intro was already measured and is a 4.5 or 4.75 star movie. I will take an intro like that over all the loud clipping crap any day.


----------



## Toe

MKtheater said:


> EoT without the intro was already measured and is a 4.5 or 4.75 star movie. I will take an intro like that over all the loud clipping crap any day.


No disagreement there, except both that intro and loud clipping crap suck IMO. Not to mention that intro makes that 4.5-4.75 star bass feel relatively weak in comparison (which is why the intro sucks).


----------



## MKtheater

I will take clean loud bass anyway I can get it. There are some movies with clipping that are still good like Interstellar. The clipping in that was as not as harsh sounding. Fatshaft, that EoT looks a little different than the one on DB, I wonder why?


----------



## Toe

I wasn't bothered by the clipping in Interstellar either. Godzilla to me is the most noticeable and distracting clipping yet.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Thanks @Fatshaft for the new EoT graph. I'm glad this was done as some movies have MAJOR LFE effects that affect the total PvA. Honorable mention is Lone Survivor which looks insane but skip graphing the Chinook scenes and it's suddenly a 30hz average extension movie.

Also to mention of EoT. It is a great movie with a fantastic 7.1 mix and great bass. I kind of hate the sound in the beginning but it's a cool easter egg for us bassnuts.  Just wish the rest of the movie and mix got as much attention as the opening bass.


----------



## AJ72

I'm with you all the way on EOT Scott,MK.


----------



## Fatshaft

MKtheater said:


> I will take clean loud bass anyway I can get it. There are some movies with clipping that are still good like Interstellar. The clipping in that was as not as harsh sounding. Fatshaft, that EoT looks a little different than the one on DB, I wonder why?


 @MKtheater,
It looks exactly the same except I add 5 DB to the reading of the audio file



Scott Simonian said:


> Thanks @Fatshaft for the new EoT graph. I'm glad this was done as some movies have MAJOR LFE effects that affect the total PvA. Honorable mention is Lone Survivor which looks insane but skip graphing the Chinook scenes and it's suddenly a 30hz average extension movie.


I 100% agree with you but to ME the most important is the red graph...it syas HOW MUCH there is.
The green graph is nice but it only shows the highest hit there was



> Also to mention of EoT. It is a great movie with a fantastic 7.1 mix and great bass. I kind of hate the sound in the beginning but it's a cool easter egg for us bassnuts.  Just wish the rest of the movie and mix got as much attention as the opening bass.


I hate those stupid test tones at the beginning but the sick person in me loves it Go figure!

PS. I will post a gif between the Intro of EOT against the movie I'm talking about that's a 6 star! *When I get back later on*


----------



## Scott Simonian

Same here. The red AVG graph is the most important as it best represents the "shape" of the bass extension in a movie.

However, MASSIVE bass effects can and will skew the red AVG graph.


Lol not sure where from my last post you see a mention of anything otherwise. Maybe you were thinking of something else.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Fatshaft said:


> PS. I will post a gif between the Intro of EOT against the movie I'm talking about that's a 6 star! *When I get back later on*


Sweet. I look forward to that!


----------



## wth718

Not sure I understand how a movie with bass that starts falling steadily down from 30Hz is 5 star, but that's just me. When I run through different movies for demo material, EOT doesn't make the cut. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

wth718 said:


> Not sure I understand how a movie with bass that starts falling steadily down from 30Hz is 5 star, but that's just me. When I run through different movies for demo material, EOT doesn't make the cut. Different strokes for different folks.


Because it's -10db avg point is


----------



## Fatshaft

Scott Simonian said:


> Same here. The red AVG graph is the most important as it best represents the "shape" of the bass extension in a movie.
> 
> Lol not sure where from my last post you see a mention of anything otherwise. Maybe you were thinking of something else.


My deepest apology Scott, it was NOT meant at you...was just speaking loudly so everyone could hear me re: the red graph.
I remember seeing someone asking about it so thought it was the perfect opportunity to speak about it.



> However, MASSIVE bass effects can and will skew the red AVG graph.


Ya I know, that's a major reason why I got into SL...I scan the files now BEFORE watching a movie so I can sort of see what to expect. 
I love that program as you can clearly see



> PS. I will post a gif between the Intro of EOT against the movie I'm talking about that's a 6 star! *When I get back later on*
> Sweet. I look forward to that!


Again my apology Scott...what I meant to write was I'm going to do a GIF of the NO INTRO of EOT(5 stars) and Dragon Blade (6 stars).
I might also put TIH (Real 5 stars) too


----------



## wth718

Brian Fineberg said:


> Because it's -10db avg point is


----------



## Kurolicious

I find it more interesting to see a graph AFTER I've seen the film and listened to the audio. If I look at the graph before hand, it does have an affect on my enjoyment of the audio.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

wth718 said:


> Easily the most overrated 5 star flick, imo.


to be honest most of the 5 star movies aren't what you would expect except maybe hellboy 2. (That thing is insan)e "9" Star Trek and ragnorak 

No you want your not going to let you get hurt
All of the perenial favorites are 4.75 (TIH, wotw..etc)
BUT from 4.25 to 5.0 there is not much difference to be honest. They are all monsters


----------



## Toe

wth718 said:


> Easily the most overrated 5 star flick, imo.


Agreed. Like I said before, EoT=Extremely overrated track.


----------



## wth718

Brian Fineberg said:


> to be honest most of the 5 star movies aren't what you would expect except maybe hellboy 2. (That thing is insan)e "9" Star Trek and ragnorak
> 
> No you want your not going to let you get hurt
> All of the perenial favorites are 4.75 (TIH, wotw..etc)
> BUT from 4.25 to 5.0 there is not much difference to be honest. They are all monsters


I actually think Everly is pretty insane, as well. Not a very good movie, but bass-wise...

Not sure what this means: "No you want your not going to let you get hurt"


----------



## Brian Fineberg

wth718 said:


> I actually think Everly is pretty insane, as well. Not a very good movie, but bass-wise...
> 
> Not sure what this means: "No you want your not going to let you get hurt"


Wth?! I never typed that. How the hell did that show up in my post?!

And I forgot about everly. Was pretty intense as well


----------



## mo949

wth718 said:


> Not sure I understand how a movie with bass that starts falling steadily down from 30Hz is 5 star, but that's just me. When I run through different movies for demo material, EOT doesn't make the cut. Different strokes for different folks.


I agree, it is kinda a movie that demonstrates why graphs alone don't cut it.


Hellboy 2 OTOH


----------



## MKtheater

When I show off the bass I always throw WOTW in, no need to bother with anything thing else. Still King in my Book.


----------



## checker9

What are 5 newer dynamic LFE movies that are also good movies?


----------



## MKtheater

Define good movie, everyone is different.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MKtheater said:


> When I show off the bass I always throw WOTW in, no need to bother with anything thing else. Still King in my Book.


Agreed. Just the 6 minutes of the pods emergence scene is unreal and a jack of all trades. Dogs super low and loud. And then blast your chest with mid bass with he alien lasers. 

Awesome!


----------



## checker9

MKtheater said:


> Define good movie, everyone is different.



Just something generally regarded as good. I have read through this thread a while, and it seems a common qualification is - great bass and LFE track but horrible movie. So, while it is subjective, what I am trying to find is just something that most viewers feel is worth watching for the story/movie etc.

From reading suggestions in this thread and then watching the trailers, I am targeting these so far:

Frankenstein's Army
Mad Max: Fury Road 
Edge of Tomorrow
Interstellar
Seventh Son

and maybe War of the Worlds


----------



## Brian Fineberg

checker9 said:


> What are 5 newer dynamic LFE movies that are also good movies?


How new is newer?


----------



## checker9

Brian Fineberg said:


> How new is newer?


Last ten years or so.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

checker9 said:


> Just something generally regarded as good. I have read through this thread a while, and it seems a common qualification is - great bass and LFE track but horrible movie. So, while it is subjective, what I am trying to find is just something that most viewers feel is worth watching for the story/movie etc.


In that case (although might not be all new)

"9"
How to train your dragon
Oblivion
Sherlock Holmes
War horse (although a little corney)
Captain America winter soldier
Star Trek
The hurt locker
Sky fall
Ghost protocol
Rush

To name a bunch. There are a bunch more


----------



## wth718

Brian Fineberg said:


> to be honest most of the 5 star movies aren't what you would expect except maybe hellboy 2. (That thing is insan)e "9" Star Trek and ragnorak
> 
> No you want your not going to let you get hurt
> All of the perenial favorites are 4.75 (TIH, wotw..etc)
> BUT from 4.25 to 5.0 there is not much difference to be honest. They are all monsters





checker9 said:


> Just something generally regarded as good. I have read through this thread a while, and it seems a common qualification is - great bass and LFE track but horrible movie. So, while it is subjective, what I am trying to find is just something that most viewers feel is worth watching for the story/movie etc.
> 
> From reading suggestions in this thread and then watching the trailers, I am targeting these so far:
> 
> Frankenstein's Army
> Mad Max: Fury Road
> Edge of Tomorrow
> Interstellar
> Seventh Son
> 
> and maybe War of the Worlds


All subjective, but for me, Seventh Son was not a very good movie. And Frankenstein's army was just godawful. That's the general consensus on that flick, with a couple of notable exceptions. (I'm looking at you, Toe! Lol)


----------



## Brian Fineberg

wth718 said:


> All subjective, but for me, Seventh Son was not a very good movie. And Frankenstein's army was just godawful. That's the general consensus on that flick, with a couple of notable exceptions. (I'm looking at you, Toe! Lol)


Seventh son was one of the few movies I turned off half way though. THat and monsters dark continent


----------



## Toe

wth718 said:


> Easily the most overrated 5 star flick, imo.





wth718 said:


> All subjective, but for me, Seventh Son was not a very good movie. And Frankenstein's army was just godawful. That's the general consensus on that flick, with a couple of notable exceptions. (I'm looking at you, Toe! Lol)


Come on man! That movie is pure HT fun house ride time!  Your right though as I think I'm the only one who likes that flick. 

Another bass monster that is one of my favorites that most don't care for is Dead in Tombstone. Talk about getting pummeled with full range bass!


----------



## MKtheater

Edge of Tomorrow and Interstellar. If you run the bass hot then X-men, Days of future past is a good movie and I liked Fury too.


----------



## mo949

All is Lost is a good movie for a run through and has some good pipe organ deep bass - very atmospheric. Probably one of the best underrated soundtracks out there.


----------



## audiofan1

*Jupiter Ascending * boom!


----------



## wth718

Brian Fineberg said:


> to be honest most of the 5 star movies aren't what you would expect except maybe hellboy 2. (That thing is insan)e "9" Star Trek and ragnorak
> 
> No you want your not going to let you get hurt
> All of the perenial favorites are 4.75 (TIH, wotw..etc)
> BUT from 4.25 to 5.0 there is not much difference to be honest. They are all monsters





checker9 said:


> Just something generally regarded as good. I have read through this thread a while, and it seems a common qualification is - great bass and LFE track but horrible movie. So, while it is subjective, what I am trying to find is just something that most viewers feel is worth watching for the story/movie etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another bass monster that is one of my favorites that most don't care for is Dead in Tombstone. Talk about getting pummeled with full range bass!
> 
> 
> 
> 100% agreed on DIT. It was client and bad, but it is in my library of bass go-to movies! I can actually see myself watching that again.
Click to expand...


----------



## mo949

audiofan1 said:


> *Jupiter Ascending * boom!


Bought this one for bass and 3D reviews :F. Hope to get it going soon.


----------



## Hopinater

mo949 said:


> Bought this one for bass and 3D reviews :F. Hope to get it going soon.


A lot of guys didn't like this movie but I didn't mind it and I liked the bass. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## MKtheater

I liked Jupiter Ascending as well, so I just finished Underworld Awakening for the first time with the new setup and talk about bass! This movie might be king of quantity mixed with loud, dug ultra deep at times but overall WOTW and TIH felt deeper. If any people need to be reminded what loud bass should be throw these in, holy crap.


----------



## Toe

Yeah, UA is definitely one of my go-to LFE tracks!


----------



## NorthSky

Sorry Toe, but which one is *UA*?


----------



## raistline

Underworld: Awakening


----------



## NorthSky

raistline said:


> Underworld: Awakening


Thank you. ...I have the full 'Underworld' series. ...And the full 'Resident Evil' series as well. ...And all the ones in 3D, of course (three in total).


----------



## Fatshaft

I've been graphing the 5 stars movie and will be doing GIF's to compare them to the new KING of 5 stars...in my opinion of course.
Now I do not have all the 5 stars so here's an example of what I'll be showing... 









Settings are Exactly the same for all PvA's that I'll be posting...stay tuned
I can't wait for the low-end capable system owners to see the new king of ULF in a movie...
Those with floating floors will freak out!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> I've been graphing the 5 stars movie and will be doing GIF's to compare them to the new KING of 5 stars...in my opinion of course.
> Now I do not have all the 5 stars so here's an example of what I'll be showing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Settings are Exactly the same for all PvA's that I'll be posting...stay tuned
> I can't wait for the low-end capable system owners to cseesee the new king of ULF in a movie...
> Those with floating floors will freak out!


see not Too different.


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> I've been graphing the 5 stars movie and will be doing GIF's to compare them to the new KING of 5 stars...in my opinion of course.
> Now I do not have all the 5 stars so here's an example of what I'll be showing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Settings are Exactly the same for all PvA's that I'll be posting...stay tuned
> I can't wait for the low-end capable system owners to see the new king of ULF in a movie...
> Those with floating floors will freak out!


Very interesting comparison and goes to show how the graphs can never tell the full story of a bass track. One of the LFE experiences I consider a true 5 star, one of the best (HB2) and the other a good, but 4 star at best all things considered with hiw I rate bass, start to finish. Other variables at play!


----------



## NorthSky

I'm a *Die Hard* fan (got them five of them); and the first one is still my favorite one.

Now, I'm trying to remember which one has the most immersive, most intense, most punchy bass of them five? ...I think the last two are pretty much dynamic in their overall bass impact. Which one you guys think deserves to be the top contender, when it comes to "bass punch"? ...I like to revisit, just for the "bass" (fun) of it.

* The two *Hellboy* on Blu; right on!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> I'm a *Die Hard* fan (got them five of them); and the first one is still my favorite one.
> 
> Now, I'm trying to remember which one has the most immersive, most intense, most punchy bass of them five? ...I think the last two are pretty much dynamic in their overall bass impact. Which one you guys think deserves to be the top contender, when it comes to "bass punch"? ...I like to revisit, just for the "bass" (fun) of it.
> 
> * The two *Hellboy* on Blu; right on!


The fourth one (name escapes me for some reason)

Edit: live free or die hard is the best one

New one is t to bad either but not up to par with live free (a good day to die hard)


----------



## audiofan1

@ Fatshaft whom is tis new King ye speak of! And I'm willing to bet my lunch its an Atmos disc


----------



## NorthSky

Brian Fineberg said:


> The fourth one (name escapes me for some reason)
> 
> Edit: live free or die hard is the best one
> 
> New one is t to bad either but not up to par with live free (a good day to die hard)


Yeah, I like the fourth one too...good flick...and some great action. 
...The last one* is mickey mouse type (fun), but I thought the bass was REALLY IN YOUR GUTS, no? ...I mean "aggressive".

* 'A Good Day to Die'.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> Yeah, I like the fourth one too...good flick...and some great action.
> ...The last one* is mickey mouse type (fun), but I thought the bass was REALLY IN YOUR GUTS, no? ...I mean "aggressive".
> 
> * 'A Good Day to Die'.


It was good. But not near the bass of live free


----------



## NorthSky

audiofan1 said:


> @ Fatshaft whom is tis new King ye speak of! And I'm willing to bet my lunch its an Atmos disc


I checked, for that 6 stars bass flick, but couldn't find it. ...Even looked @ September 4th Blu-ray titles release date.


----------



## Homebrew101

Toe said:


> Come on man! That movie is pure HT fun house ride time!  Your right though as I think I'm the only one who likes that flick.
> 
> Another bass monster that is one of my favorites that most don't care for is Dead in Tombstone. Talk about getting pummeled with full range bass!




I'm with you on FA, loved it and have watched it twice so far. I could see some not liking the "found footage" style or maybe its too scary ala Hostel for others but I enjoyed it and even liked the thought of the man they had filming everything.


----------



## NorthSky

Brian Fineberg said:


> It was good. But not near the bass of live free


I know what I'm gong to do; I'll revisit them last two BR titles* from the *'Die Hard'* quintology, and see/hear which one is the most dramatically bass impacting one. Then I'll share my "subjective" evaluation...and perhaps the graphs will also eventually pop up. 

* Not right away though...got few other things to watch first...but soon.


----------



## Solid Cloud

This is awesome. How long did it take to create this.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> I know what I'm gong to do; I'll revisit them last two BR titles* from the *'Die Hard'* quintology, and see/hear which one is the most dramatically bass impacting one. Then I'll share my "subjective" evaluation...and perhaps the graphs will also eventually pop up.
> 
> * Not right away though...got few other things to watch first...but soon.


How bout these:

Live free
Like This
maxmercy's Photomaxmercy
17 Mar 2013
Live Free or Die Hard:

Level - 4 Stars (111.6dB composite)
Extension - 5 Stars (1Hz)
Dynamics - 5 Stars (28.65dB)
Execution - 5 Stars by Poll

Overall - 4.75 Stars

Recommendation - BUY by Poll



A good day:

Level - 4 Stars (111.2dB)
Extension - 5 Stars (1Hz)
Dynamics - 4 Stars (26.4dB)
Execution - 4 Stars - Good use of ULF, just not on par with the best of the best, IMO, and the movie was not that good. This will be up for debate.

Overall - 4.25 Stars


----------



## NorthSky

Thx Brian, that's awesome. ...I'll revisit them both.


----------



## Toe

Homebrew101 said:


> I'm with you on FA, loved it and have watched it twice so far. I could see some not liking the "found footage" style or maybe its too scary ala Hostel for others but I enjoyed it and even liked the thought of the man they had filming everything.


That is awesome!  I knew I couldn't be the only one who really liked FA! 

As far as the last two Die Hard films and bass goes, I thought they were pretty close overall which the objective backs up as they are only half a star different from eachother. Both have some great scenes/moments!


----------



## wth718

He's gotta be referring to Dragon Blade.....


----------



## Bassment

Toe said:


> Very interesting comparison and goes to show how the graphs can never tell the full story of a bass track. One of the LFE experiences I consider a true 5 star, one of the best (HB2) and the other a good, but 4 star at best all things considered with hiw I rate bass, start to finish. Other variables at play!


It's a volume level issue. Turn EOT up 5 dB compared to HB2 and you will find it is just as good. When level matching the graphs they are nearly identical.


----------



## NorthSky

Solid Cloud said:


> This is awesome. How long did it take to create this.


The graphs?



wth718 said:


> He's gotta be referring to *Dragon Blade*.....


http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/445-dragon-blade/

* I don't see a September 4th Blu-ray release in the USA for this title (it was released last June; an import from Hong Kong, and also in 3D).


----------



## beastaudio

audiofan1 said:


> @ Fatshaft whom is tis new King ye speak of! And I'm willing to bet my lunch its an Atmos disc


I will take that bet..... SO where are you taking me then??? It aint atmos


----------



## wth718

Brian Fineberg said:


> see not Too different.





Bassment said:


> It's a volume level issue. Turn EOT up 5 dB compared to HB2 and you will find it is just as good. When level matching the graphs they are nearly identical.


Disagree. The graphs overall seem level matched. Now try this experiment---put a piece of paper over the graphs above 30Hz, so you can just see that low content. CLEAR difference.


----------



## MKtheater

EoT is not a 5 star bass movie without the opening scene but still really good. HB2 has a 5-7 dB output level more than EoT and that is a big difference. It is like doubling your subwoofers.


----------



## Bassment

wth718 said:


> Disagree. The graphs overall seem level matched. Now try this experiment---put a piece of paper over the graphs above 30Hz, so you can just see that low content. CLEAR difference.


There is a difference in level, not slope. Turn up your subs 5 dB on EOT and it's the same


----------



## wth718

Bassment said:


> There is a difference in level, not slope. Turn up your subs 5 dB on EOT and it's the same


I've actually done that. And it's still not the same presentation at all. There is just more content in more scenes, period. Besides which, at the end of the day, there is 5-7 db difference in what is one the disc, regardless of what the end user does to alter it. But, as always, different strokes....


----------



## audiofan1

wth718 said:


> He's gotta be referring to Dragon Blade.....


Never heard of it! was the movie itself any good to go along with this great bass?



beastaudio said:


> I will take that bet..... SO where are you taking me then??? It aint atmos


Ha! ha! I got a bogo for Krusty Burger be ready around noon on Saturday:kiss:


----------



## Kool-aid23

Bassment said:


> There is a difference in level, not slope. Turn up your subs 5 dB on EOT and it's the same





wth718 said:


> I've actually done that. And it's still not the same presentation at all. There is just more content in more scenes, period. Besides which, at the end of the day, there is 5-7 db difference in what is one the disc, regardless of what the end user does to alter it. But, as always, different strokes....



Can you please share how you determine the level differences? I've seen this a few times and can't figure out how members find this information.

Regards,


----------



## wth718

audiofan1 said:


> Never heard of it! was the movie itself any good to go along with this great bass?


Movie was ok, for what it is. Biggest budget Chines film ever made, I hear. Sad to see both John Cusack and Adrien Brody taking this B-movie route after the success they had earlier in their careers. But it's a paycheck!


----------



## Toe

Bassment said:


> It's a volume level issue. Turn EOT up 5 dB compared to HB2 and you will find it is just as good. When level matching the graphs they are nearly identical.


I think there is more at play than a simple level difference, at least as far as why I strongly prefer HB2. I would bet both general bass execution and bass quantity are a bit better on HB2. Even if it is simply a level difference, I never grade a bass track on how good I can make it through tweaking, I judge it as it is. As it stands, for whatever reason, HB2 is clearly in a different league overall vs EoT for LFE IMO.


----------



## MKtheater

Fatshaft said:


> I've been graphing the 5 stars movie and will be doing GIF's to compare them to the new KING of 5 stars...in my opinion of course.
> Now I do not have all the 5 stars so here's an example of what I'll be showing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Settings are Exactly the same for all PvA's that I'll be posting...stay tuned
> I can't wait for the low-end capable system owners to see the new king of ULF in a movie...
> Those with floating floors will freak out!


How does one graph the PVA?


----------



## wth718

Toe said:


> I think there is more at play than a simple level difference, at least as far as why I strongly prefer HB2. I would bet both general bass execution and bass quantity are a bit better on HB2. Even if it is simply a level difference, I never grade a bass track on how good I can make it through tweaking, I judge it as it is. As it stands, for whatever reason, HB2 is clearly in a different league overall vs EoT for LFE IMO.


It has more deep bass, plus plenty of 30 Hz content, which is in that "slam" range.


----------



## mo949

Its also how the bass lines up with what is actually happening on the screen.

EOT has a lot of redundant footage so the same effect gets played over and over. Also EOT has so much going on in a battlefield environment that I actually felt it could have done with more bass.

These are just my subjective impressions of it from more of an artistic perspective of course.


----------



## Bassment

Kool-aid23 said:


> Can you please share how you determine the level differences? I've seen this a few times and can't figure out how members find this information.
> 
> Regards,


There is a dB scale on the chart on the right hand side. The red line is from -45 to -55 from 30 to 10hz for HB2 and from -50 to -60 from 30 to 10 hz for EOT.


----------



## Toe

wth718 said:


> It has more deep bass, plus plenty of 30 Hz content, which is in that "slam" range.


 
Makes sense. EoT definitely did not have that same thickness (if I had to describe it) and slam factor like you mention.



mo949 said:


> Its also how the bass lines up with what is actually happening on the screen.
> 
> EOT has a lot of redundant footage so the same effect gets played over and over. Also EOT has so much going on in a battlefield environment that I actually felt it could have done with more bass.
> 
> These are just my subjective impressions of it from more of an artistic perspective of course.


 
Exactly and I could not agree more. This is what I meant by the bass execution being better in HB2. The graphs don't tell you how the bass that is there lines up with the on-screen action and you actually have to view the film to evaluate that. As you mention, it could have used a bit more bass with all that hectic action going on and I felt they erred on the conservative side a bit (which obviously some people liked which is fine of course).


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Hellboy 2 has less dynamic range, more compression applied to it so yes it is loud but I find it fatiguing and not as impressive.

YMMV.

Best regards,
KvE


----------



## Toe

KMFDMvsEnya said:


> Hellboy 2 has less dynamic range, more compression applied to it so yes it is loud but I find it fatiguing and not as impressive.
> 
> YMMV.
> 
> Best regards,
> KvE


Hellboy 2 scored a 5/5 for dynamics.


----------



## wth718

Toe said:


> Hellboy 2 scored a 5/5 for dynamics.


And is also slightly MORE dynamic than EOT.


----------



## Fatshaft

Just got back from Golf and see this nice discussion... 

I have so many graphs (in gif form to post)
I love this...oh and YES the new bass king is 









I put this for the ones who are blind and can't see the release date clearly written SEPTEMBER 4th!


----------



## WereWolf84

Hi Fatshaft,

wondering how's the WOTW, Tron & TIH graphs looks like?


----------



## Fatshaft

WereWolf84 said:


> Hi Fatshaft,
> 
> wondering how's the WOTW, Tron & TIH graphs looks like?


I will have TIH and Tron but I don't have WOTW


----------



## Fatshaft

If EOT is a 5star movie then Mad Max is a no brainer 








More to come in the coming days


----------



## AJ72

Is there another film more controversial than EOT for its rating? Was ranked a bees dick behind CATWS in the 2014 "Bass film of the year" poll on Data Bass and subsequently rated higher after voting closed making it unofficially the bass film of the year last year. This all means nothing of course but plenty of people like the bass in it. Throw in all other variables not represented in the graphs and it's easy to see why opinions differ but happen to be more so for EOT. I liked it probably more for its clean presentation than its quantity. I would say many more films best it in my collection but not in 2014.


----------



## usaforce87

Hey guys sorry for changing the subject but I saw a certain discussion in here last week and had a couple of questions. 
For the record I have 2 Fv15hp subs from Rythmik, beautiful bass machines. I have followed this thread for 2 years and my Amazon cart has you gentlemen to thank for staying busy. 
The discussion I'm referring to is ATMOS blurays... I did a little research and from what I can tell it's some magic trick Dolby is throwing at us to make sound come from the ceiling via reflection or 9.1 systems with ceiling speakers. Am I missing something? Why is it important to find blurays with an ATMOS track if I have a 5.2 system...are the mixes really that different and in favor of more bass and better overall sound? Do bluray rentals really not have the same soundtrack as retail? I saw the graphs in here and it seems like it is hit or miss... just trying to figure out if I need to be looking for something besides the word 'bluray' when I'm looking for a bass monster movie....
Thanks for any help! And a special thanks to FatShaft for all his work here, and a username that makes one giggle while typing it out...


----------



## Toe

Fury Road stomps all over EoT looking at that comparison graph.  Cant wait to check it out!


----------



## AJ72

Yes indeed if the graph is any indication Fury Road looks fantastic. Does roll off on the lower end though according to previous spec lab scene caps.


----------



## wth718

Fury Road doesn't hit the deepest depths, but man is that a fun LFE ride. Powerful, plentiful bass in tons of scenes.


----------



## NorthSky

Fatshaft said:


> Just got back from Golf and see this nice discussion...
> 
> I have so many graphs (in gif form to post)
> I love this...oh and YES the new bass king is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put this for the ones who are blind and can't see the release date clearly written SEPTEMBER 4th!


September 4 for the USA theatrical release; I was looking for the US Blu-ray release. ...For listening to it *@ home*, in our own comfort zone with the best audio coming out of our subs. ...I strictly look for Blus, nothing else. 

And you play golf too, and you know some bass experts over @ Data-Bass.  ...Shredhead, BossaNova and Scott.


----------



## wth718

Toe said:


> Fury Road stomps all over EoT looking at that comparison graph.  Cant wait to check it out!


I suspect this will suffer the same fate as TIH--will suffer in the ratings on dynamics. The bass is non-stop.


----------



## AJ72

The Admiral: lots of bass and cheese to go with it. Hits hard but could have had more variety. Didn't really like the movie much.


----------



## Toe

wth718 said:


> I suspect this will suffer the same fate as TIH--will suffer in the ratings on dynamics. The bass is non-stop.


Being the bass fest guy I am, that just gets me more excited! Data bass is a great rating system, but I've always considered that particular aspect of it a flaw. The fact that the #1 best bass film overall (IMO) gets punished for having too much bass is silly.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> Being the bass fest guy I am, that just gets me more excited! Data bass is a great rating system, but I've always considered that particular aspect of it a flaw. The fact that the #1 best bass film overall (IMO) gets punished for having too much bass is silly.


Agreed. And yes it has flaws. But I'll take its flaws over the way the list in the first page of this thread is compiled hahah


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> Agreed. And yes it has flaws. But I'll take its flaws over the way the list in the first page of this thread is compiled hahah


Absolutely!


----------



## Pain Infliction

TIH has the best bass mix for sure. No clipping, just clean deep, loud, and a lot of it in all of the badwidth. I am a really huge fan of Underworld Awakening too!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Pain Infliction said:


> TIH has the best bass mix for sure. No clipping, just clean deep, loud, and a lot of it in all of the badwidth. I am a really huge fan of Underworld Awakening too!


I LOVE UA. Just goes to show I am a lover of all great loud bass. UA is centered around 30hz with a little low stuff playing a supporting roll But very clean when that super lycan comes out


----------



## Fatshaft

Brian Fineberg said:


> I LOVE UA. Just goes to show I am a lover of all great loud bass. UA is centered around 30hz with a little low stuff playing a supporting roll But very clean when that super lycan comes out


+1 
One of my favorite scenes to demo


----------



## Pain Infliction

Brian Fineberg said:


> I LOVE UA. Just goes to show I am a lover of all great loud bass. UA is centered around 30hz with a little low stuff playing a supporting roll But very clean when that super lycan comes out


That very scene is one of my go to scene for demos and for after a tuning session. I usually hit that one up first because I am so familiar with it and then go to TIH fight scene at the end. Throw in a few scenes like the monument scene in Olympus has Fallen and the grenade scene in WWZ.


----------



## Fatshaft

NorthSky said:


> And you play golf too, and you know some bass experts over @ Data-Bass.  ...Shredhead, BossaNova and Scott.


Wow!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I'm an avid golfer as well


----------



## Toe

Yeah, the Super Lycan scene is one of my favorites as well! I've used that for demo quite a bit.


----------



## Fatshaft

Does anyone have the graph for WOTW? I can't find it anywhere!

I may have to ask my friend to lend me his copy but he's OCD with his stuff


----------



## Brian Fineberg

All credit to data-bass.com


----------



## MKtheater

Brian Fineberg said:


> All credit to data-bass.com


Now add 5 dB to match Fatshaft's graphs. Hey guys, if someone tells me how to create the PvAs I can add some to the mix.


----------



## Fatshaft

Brian,
Thanks...I couldn't find it there...weird

MK,
I'll send you a PM soon...just gotta a couple of things to do first...be back a little later


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I would help make them. But my MacBook is old. And doesn't have bluray


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> Just got back from Golf and see this nice discussion...
> 
> I have so many graphs (in gif form to post)
> I love this...oh and YES the new bass king is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put this for the ones who are blind and can't see the release date clearly written SEPTEMBER 4th!


Got thru about half of this this afternoon. 
Tons of LFE with volume for sure- Can't say really loving execution thou - not sure why maybe just tired today.
Film itself was not drawing me in either. 
will give it another go in future - how's the last 1/2 ?


----------



## audiofan1

GPBURNS said:


> Got thru about half of this this afternoon.
> Tons of LFE with volume for sure- Can't say really loving execution thou - not sure why maybe just tired today.
> Film itself was not drawing me in either.
> will give it another go in future - how's the last 1/2 ?


 Uh oh! sounds like to much of a good thing! its happened before but will wait till I rent it for a final assessment


----------



## coolrda

So this all begs the question, who's gonna be the one that steps up and authors the next demo disc?


----------



## NorthSky

GPBURNS said:


> Got thru about half of this this afternoon.
> Tons of LFE with volume for sure- Can't say really loving execution thou - not sure why maybe just tired today.
> Film itself was not drawing me in either.
> will give it another go in future - how's the last 1/2 ?


What audio codec?


----------



## Gary147852

coolrda said:


> So this all begs the question, who's gonna be the one that steps up and authors the next demo disc?


How about one with just audio?


----------



## usaforce87

usaforce87 said:


> Hey guys sorry for changing the subject but I saw a certain discussion in here last week and had a couple of questions.
> For the record I have 2 Fv15hp subs from Rythmik, beautiful bass machines. I have followed this thread for 2 years and my Amazon cart has you gentlemen to thank for staying busy.
> The discussion I'm referring to is ATMOS blurays... I did a little research and from what I can tell it's some magic trick Dolby is throwing at us to make sound come from the ceiling via reflection or 9.1 systems with ceiling speakers. Am I missing something? Why is it important to find blurays with an ATMOS track if I have a 5.2 system...are the mixes really that different and in favor of more bass and better overall sound? Do bluray rentals really not have the same soundtrack as retail? I saw the graphs in here and it seems like it is hit or miss... just trying to figure out if I need to be looking for something besides the word 'bluray' when I'm looking for a bass monster movie....
> Thanks for any help! And a special thanks to FatShaft for all his work here, and a username that makes one giggle while typing it out...


Is there a better place for me to ask these questions?


----------



## AJ72

Atmos is 11.1 (yes ceiling speakers involved) and there has been reports of the Atmos tracks being a bit different in the bass experience (I think but don't quote me here). I think the Atmos recording has been reported to have lower levels or perhaps even less bass. Can't recall exactly but seem to remember comments to the effect of "technology not being progressive if bass has taken a step back". It's early days so wait and see IMO. I'm in no rush to setup for 11.1, happy with even 5.1 at this stage but 7.1 is not a permanent fixture in my place as I have to move speakers in/out every time I watch a movie due to constraints/reality of consultant's (read wife's) requests for aesthetic beauty. 

It has been shown that some rental bluray's differ from the purchased copy and bass (the main ingredient) is different, be it level or dynamic range has been affected. Not good.


----------



## audiofan1

usaforce87 said:


> Is there a better place for me to ask these questions?





AJ72 said:


> Atmos is 11.1 (yes ceiling speakers involved) and there has been reports of the Atmos tracks being a bit different in the bass experience (I think but don't quote me here). I think the Atmos recording has been reported to have lower levels or perhaps even less bass. Can't recall exactly but seem to remember comments to the effect of "technology not being progressive if bass has taken a step back". It's early days so wait and see IMO. I'm in no rush to setup for 11.1, happy with even 5.1 at this stage but 7.1 is not a permanent fixture in my place as I have to move speakers in/out every time I watch a movie due to constraints/reality of consultant's (read wife's) requests for aesthetic beauty.
> 
> It has been shown that some rental bluray's differ from the purchased copy and bass (the main ingredient) is different, be it level or dynamic range has been affected. Not good.


 Here's what I know so far! well over 90% of disc released with an Atmos track which is imeded in a Dolby Ture HD soundtrack are reported( measured by FS and others and over at DB) as having been nothing short of phenomenal bass movies, with the only one I've heard lacking any decent bass (by one person mind you) being the remix of "Gravity" to atmos. One of the benefits of these new mixes where legacy users win is an Atmos mix always uses 7 surround channels, which means more movies that include the use rear surrounds for those that have them! This also gives mixers more creativity with placement of effects (objects if you have atmos) 

After listening to it in stages using the DSU (Dolby surround upmixer) with an existing 5.1 setup to a full 11.2 channels or 7.2.4 the sound became more spacious even with 5.1 and nothing but one of the greatest things for movies to come around since surround sound itself with the 7.2.4 setup

Here are a few of the top of my head !keep in mind you've watched some of these titles already what did you think of the bass and sound?

*Jupiter Ascending
Insurgent
Transformers 4
Teenage mutant Ninja Turtles
The Gunman

To come

San Andreas
Terminator Genisys
Mad Max (new one) *

At this point I'd wait till the fall as a new crop of gear will be released with both Atmos and DTS X (most likely via firmware update) but it should be on any enthusiast short list simply because its That GOOD! for the basshead? just imagine being in a literal bubble of bass:kiss:


----------



## mo949

There's not really any reasonable way for me to get atoms with my 18-26ft vaulted ceilings. But the write up made me wish there were a good way.


----------



## AJ72

Okay looks like I've just spoken ill of Atmos and got it completely around the wrong way! Pays to do your research......The aim was to stimulate conversation for the previous poster (USAforce87) so at least that's been achieved.


----------



## zeuspaul

audiofan1 said:


> Here's what I know so far! well over 90% of disc released with an Atmos track which is imeded in a Dolby Ture HD soundtrack are reported( measured by FS and others and over at DB) as having been nothing short of phenomenal bass movies, with the only one I've heard lacking any decent bass (by one person mind you) being the remix of "Gravity" to atmos. One of the benefits of these new mixes where legacy users win is an Atmos mix always uses 7 surround channels, which means more movies that include the use rear surrounds for those that have them! This also gives mixers more creativity with placement of effects (objects if you have atmos)


 
If a movie has Atmos how is it identified as an audio selection? Is it Atmos or is it Dolby True HD? I have a 7.1 system. Will I always be able to play an Atmos soundtrack and have it converted to 7.1? Will the selection always be Dolby True HD and then the AVR decides Atmos or 7.1?


----------



## NorthSky

Fatshaft said:


>


Mad Max: Fury Road.


----------



## audiofan1

zeuspaul said:


> If a movie has Atmos how is it identified as an audio selection? Is it Atmos or is it Dolby True HD? I have a 7.1 system. Will I always be able to play an Atmos soundtrack and have it converted to 7.1? Will the selection always be Dolby True HD and then the AVR decides Atmos or 7.1?


Once you enable the hieght channels in your avr (assuming its an model with Atmos ) the selection will be 

*Dolby True HD

Atmos/Dolby surround

Etc..

*
One must also have there Bluray player set to bitstream so the avr can lock onto the Atmos track. If you are only using a *7.1 setup (no height channels) you won't be able to select an Atmos track* from the Ture HD but you will get the benifit of using the DSU (Dolby surround upmixer) and have 7.1 playback which can also be applied to any codec at the moment even DTS Master HD which will also upmix content to the height channels if you have them! Its pretty sweet to say the least.

I would suggest rather than bog down the bass thread (though I could go on for hours on this) to head on over to one the three immersive audio threads as there is tons of great info


----------



## Brian Fineberg

GI Joe retaliation has some pretty legit bass!

I've seen it before but with my new setup all these bass movies are new again
Haha


----------



## Fatshaft

Here's what I'm working on...
I want to see of all the 5 stars movies which one is KING! (Preferably top 5 but want to crown #1 of all time)
I have scanned the movies I have...some I don't have...sorry
All settings are identical.
I will put 4 together to see the differences between those 4!

So here's a sample of 4 movies...again they are all rated 5 stars!









I would like to know what do you consider the top 4 or top 5 ULF movies?
Thanks for your help with this


----------



## NorthSky

Can you put all the 5 stars movies in one graph like that? ...But four right now is pretty cool. 

Also, they change quite fast; can you make them slower changing?

________

Top 4 ULF movies:

1. Interstellar ;-)
2. The Incredible Hulk ... oh yeah
3. Flight of the Phoenix ... strap it
4. Mad Max: Fury Road ... dig


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> Can you put all the 5 stars movies in one graph like that? ...But four right now is pretty cool.
> 
> Also, they change quite fast; can you make them slower changing?
> 
> ________
> 
> Top 4 ULF movies:
> 
> 1. Interstellar ;-)
> 2. The Incredible Hulk ... oh yeah
> 3. Flight of the Phoenix ... strap it
> 4. Mad Max: Fury Road ... dig


Interstellar should not be mentioned with those other 3


----------



## NorthSky

I know Brian...simple humor. ;-)


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> I know Brian...simple humor. ;-)


Oh. Guess it wasn't that simple. Cause I had no clue you were joking lol


----------



## NorthSky

;-) ---> This is a good indic. ...Same as this:


----------



## javanpohl

I was comparing the two versions of Gravity again. I can't really tell if there's any ULF that has actually been cut off in terms of how deep it goes but there's definitely a huge level difference with the bass. With the way I have everything set-up right now, the DTS-HD version is almost too bassy. With the Atmos version, I can still feel that vibration of the "whum" background noise, but it's so much lower in volume it's almost subliminal. On the DTS version, that whum audibly vibrates the room. And I'm pretty sure that was with Atmos running hotter. I left the volume level the same and I think Atmos plays at +4.

Frankly though, even if some ULF was cut out of Atmos, that soundtrack is far and away better than the DTS version. You know, assuming you have an Atmos set-up


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> ;-) ---> This is a good indic. ...Same as this:


Not really. But if you say so 

Amidoingitright


----------



## NorthSky

Brian Fineberg said:


> Not really. But if you say so
> 
> Amidoingitright


It has already been established that 'Interstellar' is not a star when it comes to Ultra Low Frequencies, but it is stellar in pure adrenaline "bass" rush.

1Hz is ULF, and if it is @ the same level (dynamic volume in dB) as say the 1kHz frequency of the entire audio spectrum, then the search for subs that can reproduce it is still on. And if you can...you are probably within very few people in the world who can...with true high fidelity and verve.


----------



## audiofan1

So I had the opportunity to give the copy of* Insurgent * I had to purchase after the rental a spin last night and all I can say is its a strong contender for my 2015 bass movie of the year but as we all know there's still time! I will gush a bit at the extremely well done bass, its overall execution of slam and infrasonic bass weighs heavy on my preference of what I love about bass!It screams fidelity and dynamic range


----------



## Brian Fineberg

audiofan1 said:


> So I had the opportunity to give the copy of* Insurgent * I had to purchase after the rental a spin last night and all I can say is its a strong contender for my 2015 bass movie of the year but as we all know there's still time! I will gush a bit at the extremely well done bass, its overall execution of slam and infrasonic bass weighs heavy on my preference of what I love about bass!It screams fidelity and dynamic range


As of this moment

For me it's a tight race between

Insurgent and Jupiter ascending. 

JA has the edge due to much more quantity of the bass hits


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> As of this moment
> 
> For me it's a tight race between
> 
> Insurgent and Jupiter ascending.
> 
> JA has the edge due to much more quantity of the bass hits


Yep! that's the movie its up against. Insurgent had that "Lucy" like precision that was clean and did lend itself well, with the placement of effects on the screen but that's more of the use rather than quantity

The decision will be tough no doubt but another viewing of JA once the rest of the summers blockbusters land on blu will be fun!

As a side note ! you were right on the rental of The Gunman having an Atmos track and a good one at that


----------



## Brian Fineberg

audiofan1 said:


> Yep! that's the movie its up against. Insurgent had that "Lucy" like precision that was clean and did lend itself well, with the placement of effects on the screen but that's more of the use rather than quantity
> 
> The decision will be tough no doubt but another viewing of JA once the rest of the summers blockbusters land on blu will be fun!
> 
> As a side note ! you were right on the rental of The Gunman having an Atmos track and a good one at that


Well. For me gunman did have ATMOS. But I thought it was the worst (for ATMOS) mix out there. The bed level surround was good. But zero 3d sound use.


----------



## coolcat4843

audiofan1 said:


> So I had the opportunity to give the copy of* Insurgent * I had to purchase after the rental a spin last night and all I can say is its a strong contender for my 2015 bass movie of the year but as we all know there's still time! I will gush a bit at the extremely well done bass, its overall execution of slam and infrasonic bass weighs heavy on my preference of what I love about bass!It screams fidelity and dynamic range


Just wait another week.
I think this one might be totally unfiltered!


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> Well. For me gunman did have ATMOS. But I thought it was the worst (for ATMOS) mix out there. The bed level surround was good. But zero 3d sound use.


I think it was the rain scene that stood out for overhead use but will agree not much 3D use, as it stands Insurgent had the best use of both object placement and overall immersion than any I've seen thus far, even the wife was startled at a very well done placement in one scene . I do still need to rewatch John wick though .


----------



## audiofan1

coolcat4843 said:


> Just wait another week.
> I think this one might be totally unfiltered!


Can't come soon enough


----------



## Brian Fineberg

audiofan1 said:


> I think it was the rain scene that stood out for overhead use but will agree not much 3D use, as it stands Insurgent had the best use of both object placement and overall immersion than any I've seen thus far, even the wife was startled at a very well done placement in one scene . I do still need to rewatch John wick though .


Agreed. Insurgent is the best use of ATMOS to date. But I have a feeling mad max will trump it in both 3d effects and bass


----------



## Fatshaft

Here's the list of 5 stars movie on the first page:
Cloverfield(blu-ray)
The Haunting(dts)
Flight of the Phoenix
Hot Fuzz
The Incredible Hulk (2008)
Live Free or Die Hard(dts)
The Lord of the Rings - The Fellowship of the Ring
The Lord of the Rings - The Return of the King
Pulse
War of the Worlds(dts)
Tron: Legacy(blu-ray)
How to Train Your Dragon
Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief
Titan A.E.(dts)
9
Inside(Ã l'interieur)(French dts track)
[Rec]2
Battle: Los Angeles
Underworld: Awakening
Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow(dts)
Wrath of the Titans(blu-ray)
Volcano High(dts korea)
Project X
X-Men First Class(blu-ray)
Hellboy II: The Golden Army(blu-ray)
Olympus has Fallen
Frankenstein's Army

In red I do not have...which one's in red should I really get so I can graph them?
I'm really wanting to find the best ULF movie out there and @NorthSky I will graph them all together with a longer delay

Would these be top 4?  
TIH
WOTW
Olympus has Fallen
Cloverfield


----------



## NorthSky

Get:

- The Haunting (cool flick too, and very punchy with bass that is ripping you apart)
- Cloverfield (wow! ...Powerful bass)
- Flight of the Phoenix (that sandstorm scene with the plane flying...great...you'll be flying above your couch)

...Basically the three top ones from your above list.

- Hot Fuzz is a funny flick but I find the bass way over exaggerated ... but get it anyway ... that's what it supposed to be.

- Pulse is a boring flick, with one scene that has some kick-ass bass, but that's about it.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Fatshaft said:


> Here's the list of 5 stars movie on the first page:
> Cloverfield(blu-ray)
> The Haunting(dts)
> Flight of the Phoenix
> Hot Fuzz
> The Incredible Hulk (2008)
> Live Free or Die Hard(dts)
> The Lord of the Rings - The Fellowship of the Ring
> The Lord of the Rings - The Return of the King
> Pulse
> War of the Worlds(dts)
> Tron: Legacy(blu-ray)
> How to Train Your Dragon
> Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief
> Titan A.E.(dts)
> 9
> Inside(Ã l'interieur)(French dts track)
> [Rec]2
> Battle: Los Angeles
> Underworld: Awakening
> Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow(dts)
> Wrath of the Titans(blu-ray)
> Volcano High(dts korea)
> Project X
> X-Men First Class(blu-ray)
> Hellboy II: The Golden Army(blu-ray)
> Olympus has Fallen
> Frankenstein's Army
> 
> In red I do not have...which one's in red should I really get so I can graph them?
> I'm really wanting to find the best ULF movie out there and @NorthSky I will graph them all together with a longer delay
> 
> Would these be top 4?
> TIH
> WOTW
> Olympus has Fallen
> Cloverfield


Take out Cloverfield and put in Underworld Awakening!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Or battle:LA

And for hot fuzz bass. It's Supposed To exaggerated It's part of the humor


----------



## Fatshaft

OK this is pretty cool !!!
Here's the 5 star movies I have graphed. Looking at this pic... 2 standout in the very bottom octave.
It is IMO that Dragon Blade is the KING of the super low stuff followed by Battle LA


----------



## NorthSky

Pain Infliction said:


> Take out Cloverfield and put in Underworld Awakening!


He already has that one...the ones he don't have are in red.



Brian Fineberg said:


> Or battle:LA
> 
> And for hot fuzz bass. It's Supposed To exaggerated It's part of the humor


He has Battle LA too. ...And I already mentioned about Hot Fuzz and that's the way it supposed to be...exaggerated bass and humorous @ the same time. 

We're all on the same page...just like in War of the Worlds. ;-) ...That scene down the basement...with the rifle.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Fatshaft said:


> OK this is pretty cool !!!
> Here's the 5 star movies I have graphed. Looking at this pic... 2 standout in the very bottom octave.
> It is IMO that Dragon Blade is the KING of the super low stuff followed by Battle LA


Olympus Has Fallen looks really legit compared to the others as well.


----------



## wth718

You gotta get How To Train Your Dragon in there, too!


----------



## Pain Infliction

NorthSky said:


> He already has that one...the ones he don't have are in red.


I was just responding to the top 4 comment. I was wrong with my statement because from the charst, Underworld is not even in the same league IMO.



How the heck is there a chart for Dragon Blade????? That movie is not even out in the theaters yet. I jsut finished watching a trailer for it and it looks BADASS!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I would put 9 in too 4


----------



## Fatshaft

wth718 said:


> You gotta get How To Train Your Dragon in there, too!


I will



Pain Infliction said:


> How the heck is there a chart for Dragon Blade????? That movie is not even out in the theaters yet.


It's who you know...not...what you know 
Seriously, it's been out for a while now in China


----------



## NorthSky

Pain Infliction said:


> I was just responding to the top 4 comment. I was wrong with my statement because from the chart, Underworld is not even in the same league IMO.


No sweat, Olympus has not fallen yet. ;-) 



> How the heck is there a chart for Dragon Blade????? That movie is not even out in the theaters yet. I jsut finished watching a trailer for it and it looks BADASS!


The Blu-ray has already been released in some countries...months ago.


----------



## AJ72

Nice work Fatshaft! I would say The Haunting is worth getting good movie too.

My top four

Tron Legacy
TIH
JA
Star Trek 2009

Apologies to Hellboy2, Oblivion etc


----------



## Toe

Pain Infliction said:


> Take out Cloverfield and put in Underworld Awakening!


I say leave Cloverfield in AND put in UA! 

EDIT: Nevermind, see we are talking top 4.

TIH 
HB2
Matrix Revolutions
?......maybe HTTYD if I was forced to pick a 4th


$hit, it's hard to pick a top 4!


----------



## Hopinater

TIH has to be at the top of the list.

I'm thinking 
TIH
WOTW
JA
OHF

WOW! Looking at those graphs I really need to see Mad Max Fury Road. That might give TIH a run for it's money.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I don't think mad max will overtake TIH 

It rolls off pretty good after that 30hz bump


----------



## wth718

I'd have to give Dragon Blade another look, but my top 4 are B:LA
WOTW
TIH
HTTYD (OHF, 9, and JA got strong consideration, too)


----------



## audiofan1

Going merely by the graphs! *Jupiter Ascending and TIH *are works of art, TIH may have a very slight edge but JA had tons of quantity to boot. 

Tough decision indeed

Looks like a fun back to back bass fest is in need


----------



## Fatshaft

Well...thanks all for your feedback...
Please...I know I don't have ALL the 5 star movies but here's my top 5 of all time.
Of Course to me "Dragon Blade" is no.1
I also have TIH in 3rd  
This gif is my order of top "5" and this is after analyzing the crap out of them 
Enjoy...

***You may "completely" disagree and I will "completely" understand***


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Ragnorak is phenomenal!


----------



## tvuong

i must give Dragon blade a spin. I just hate to read subtitles.


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> Well...thanks all for your feedback...
> Please...I know I don't have ALL the 5 star movies but here's my top 5 of all time.
> Of Course to me "Dragon Blade" is no.1
> I also have TIH in 3rd
> This gif is my order of top "5" and this is after analyzing the crap out of them
> Enjoy...
> 
> ***You may "completely" disagree and I will "completely" understand***


another monster deep bass flick is Immortals -


----------



## Brian Fineberg

GPBURNS said:


> another monster deep bass flick is Immortals -


Also Percy Jackson lightning theif


----------



## tvuong

Seal team Eight: Behind enemy lines has TONs of bass, not sure how deep it was. It doesn't get mentioned much here. Do you have this one to graph @Fatshaft?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Seal Team Eight: Behind Enemy Lines (5.1 DTS-HD MA)

Level - 4 Stars (112.45dB composite)
Extension - 4 Star (13Hz)
Dynamics - 4 Stars (27.43dB)
Execution - 3 Stars (by poll)

Overall - 3.75 Stars

Recommendation - Avoid (by poll)

Notes: Lots of stuff from 10-20Hz, but the bass effects are clearly reused frequently throughout the movie, which seems cheap. It even goes so far as to have the exact same 20s bass effects sequences at three different parts. Terrible movie.

PvA:


----------



## Homebrew101

Toe said:


> Fury Road stomps all over EoT looking at that comparison graph.  Cant wait to check it out!


We watched this on Saturday, not a very good movie but great bass! The Mrs. in particular hated the movie so much I had to let her pick the next flick


----------



## Toe

Homebrew101 said:


> We watched this on Saturday, not a very good movie but great bass! The Mrs. in particular hated the movie so much I had to let her pick the next flick


Thanks for the report and glad the bass was good at least! Yeah, me and the GF had a string of bad films we watched earlier this year where we each took turns picking one and neither of us could pick anything good for a string of movies  Curious to see what I think of Fury Road.


----------



## Fatshaft

GPBURNS said:


> another monster deep bass flick is Immortals -


I have that in 3D...will check it out...thanks!



Brian Fineberg said:


> Also Percy Jackson lightning theif


Don't have it...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Only thing about immortals is TONS of harsh clipping


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> Also Percy Jackson lightning theif


True, this does have good bass. But the movie is definitely geared towards teens. My 15 year old really liked it. To me it's just so so.


----------



## tvuong

Thanks Brian. Agree it's a bad movie. The whole movie is filled with bass though.


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

Age of Ultron has solid bass, but nothing amazing. About on par with the first Avengers.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> True, this does have good bass. But the movie is definitely geared towards teens. My 15 year old really liked it. To me it's just so so.


agreedbut I like teen movies...guess cause im around them everyday with work haha..ill never NOT be a teen at heart 



tvuong said:


> Thanks Brian. Agree it's a bad movie. The whole movie is filled with bass though.


 no prob...never saw it...not sure i want to haha



MIX_MASTER_ICE said:


> Age of Ultron has solid bass, but nothing amazing. About on par with the first Avengers.


DAMN!! why do they not do avengers justice...all the seperate movies are well done grrrrr


----------



## GPBURNS

Brian Fineberg said:


> Only thing about immortals is TONS of harsh clipping


WOW is same- usually the case when mixes go that deep with volume - I don't have issues with either one


----------



## Brian Fineberg

GPBURNS said:


> WOW is same- usually the case when mixes go that deep with volume - I don't have issues with either one


not ot the extent of immortals...or Tron:legacy...its pretty awful...and its not in the bass frequencies where it sounds terrible...

9 is a super clean track...as is CA:WS and HTTYD man those are loud deep and clean...so nice!


----------



## NorthSky

I watched PR ('Pacific Rim' - 3D) last night (revisited) and I didn't feel a thing, not a thing.

After the movie, and putting back the 3D BR disc in its case (I hate this case, with double stacked discs on each side), I noticed my two unplugged subs from the day before after someone vacuumed around them.  ...Must have been someone I know...there gong to be some talk around the table this evening, during supper time...friendly talk.


----------



## ERuiz

How about Sharknado? Good deep bass?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> I watched PR ('Pacific Rim' - 3D) last night (revisited) and I didn't feel a thing, not a thing.
> 
> After the movie, and putting back the 3D BR disc in its case (I hate this case, with double stacked discs on each side), I noticed my two unplugged subs from the day before after someone vacuumed around them.  ...Must have been someone I know...there gong to be some talk around the table this evening, during supper time...friendly talk.


UNREAL!!! hahah

same thing happened to me in my old house....well sort of..the cleaning lady moved my sub and cleaned behind it and inadvertantly spun the gain knob to zero....grrrr

had to calibrate all over again haha

first world problems i know


----------



## NorthSky

ERuiz said:


> How about Sharknado? Good deep bass?


Not sure if that one is on DataBass site. ...Good flick?


----------



## Scott Simonian

If you're the bad movie loving hipster or watch movies ironically then, I guess it's "good".


----------



## mo949

"bad movie loving hipster" - LOL - going to have to use this one.


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> agreedbut I like teen movies...guess cause im around them everyday with work haha..ill never NOT be a teen at heart


LOL…I understand completely. I taught high school for a number of years and coached as well so I can relate. But for some reason this one challenged my tolerance level. But I didn't hate it, I just didn't love it. And I like fantasy/mythology stuff. 

But the bass was very good.


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> DAMN!! why do they not do avengers justice...all the seperate movies are well done grrrrr


I agree. It really ticks me off. TIH is absolutely incredible and Iron Man is good and then you leave out the bass on the Avenger movies? Why? Who makes these decisions?


----------



## Fatshaft

Pretty dam good but the clipping is really really bad!!!


----------



## NorthSky

*'Sharknado'*



ERuiz said:


> How about Sharknado? Good deep bass?





NorthSky said:


> Not sure if that one is on DataBass site. ...Good flick?





Scott Simonian said:


> If you're the bad movie loving hipster or watch movies ironically then, I guess it's "good".


I'll pass that one to Dan.


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> Also Percy Jackson lightning theif


Extremely well done Infrasonic bass , another one I need to rewatch


----------



## Scott Simonian

Hopinater said:


> I agree. It really ticks me off. TIH is absolutely incredible and Iron Man is good and then you leave out the bass on the Avenger movies? Why? Who makes these decisions?


It's simple.

Louder bass > deeper bass


----------



## audiofan1

@ Fatshaft, Nice work man !

Thanks , it was great to see all the big boys in one shot


----------



## basshead81

MIX_MASTER_ICE said:


> Age of Ultron has solid bass, but nothing amazing. About on par with the first Avengers.


That was my thinking as well...watched it Saturday night. So many scenes where they could of rolled the bass down into the ULF range and it just stopped in the 20-30hz area.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

re-watched Jupiter Ascending last night...while yes it has deep monstrous bass...i feel there is way too much going on audio and visual wise for the track to be enjoyable...its almost muddy (not the bass) with the sound effects plus the score...definitely not as good as insurgent..

ymmv


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> re-watched Jupiter Ascending last night...while yes it has deep monstrous bass...i feel there is way too much going on audio and visual wise for the track to be enjoyable...its almost muddy (not the bass) with the sound effects plus the score...definitely not as good as insurgent..
> 
> ymmv


If my memory serves correctly I agree with you. It's a great bass flick but at times everything can get overwhelming…detracting from the experience instead of enhancing it. But that was only at certain times, certainly not the entire film.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> If my memory serves correctly I agree with you. It's a great bass flick but at times everything can get overwhelming…detracting from the experience instead of enhancing it. But that was only at certain times, certainly not the entire film.


Exactly


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Brian Fineberg said:


> re-watched Jupiter Ascending last night...while yes it has deep monstrous bass...i feel there is way too much going on audio and visual wise for the track to be enjoyable...its almost muddy (not the bass) with the sound effects plus the score...definitely not as good as insurgent..
> 
> ymmv



I've only watched the first half hour or so of JA and it is a pretty compressed track; dialogue is rather low relative to everything else. Not impressed.

Also MM-FR is not very dynamic either, loud yes but dynamic not really.
Perhaps the BR is better than the HDX file but I doubt it will be drastically different; should have some actual numbers when the disc is released.

Best regards,
KvE


----------



## Brian Fineberg

KMFDMvsEnya said:


> I've only watched the first half hour or so of JA and it is a pretty compressed track; dialogue is rather low relative to everything else. Not impressed.
> 
> Also MM-FR is not very dynamic either, loud yes but dynamic not really.
> Perhaps the BR is better than the HDX file but I doubt it will be drastically different; should have some actual numbers when the disc is released.
> 
> Best regards,
> KvE


actually the dynamics on JA are pretty top of the line. I think your wrong on your assessment. No compression


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

I was far more impressed by Big Hero 6 in regards to dynamics than MM or JA, hopefully the BR is more impressive but from what I watched of the HDX version it seems rather similar to when I saw it twice in an Atmos theater in respects to how loud it is.

Perhaps down the line I'll give JA another shot but I was not engaged by the story and it sounded to have a fair amount of peak normalization to me.

Best regards,
KvE


----------



## derrickdj1

JA did have some nice surround panning.


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> re-watched Jupiter Ascending last night...while yes it has deep monstrous bass...i feel there is way too much going on audio and visual wise for the track to be enjoyable...its almost muddy (not the bass) with the sound effects plus the score...definitely not as good as insurgent..
> 
> ymmv





Hopinater said:


> If my memory serves correctly I agree with you. It's a great bass flick but at times everything can get overwhelming…detracting from the experience instead of enhancing it. But that was only at certain times, certainly not the entire film.


I will have to agree on this one ! but did note a different experience once I noticed that somehow the loundness compensation and one other mode was on in my 8802 turning it off brought the front stage on par with the rest of the mix and was breath taking at -5 or reference volume. It's a lot going on perhaps to much prior to finding the engaged settings, I did drop the level on the TF/TR and it did help with separation and balanced the sound, so drop the levels on the surrounds for non Atmos users and see it it helps as they may be a tad hot! or you have a mode unknowingly engaged


----------



## Brian Fineberg

audiofan1 said:


> I will have to agree on this one ! but did note a different experience once I noticed that somehow the loundness compensation and one other mode was on in my 8802 turning it off brought the front stage on par with the rest of the mix and was breath taking at -5 or reference volume. It's a lot going on perhaps to much prior to finding the engaged settings, I did drop the level on the TF/TR and it did help with separation and balanced the sound, so drop the levels on the surrounds for non Atmos users and see it it helps as they may be a tad hot! or you have a mode unknowingly engaged


good thoughts

I AM using atmos...and have no modes engaged (i bypass all things audyssey due to using dirac minidsp 88a)


----------



## bori

Just finished watching Avengers Age of ultron. It had DD audio but the bass was seriously lacking. Will the HD audio help or is this track neutered?


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## AJ72

Brian Fineberg said:


> re-watched Jupiter Ascending last night...while yes it has deep monstrous bass...i feel there is way too much going on audio and visual wise for the track to be enjoyable...its almost muddy (not the bass) with the sound effects plus the score...definitely not as good as insurgent..
> 
> ymmv


Bass Criteria

Clean unfiltered Bass= Tick
Variety=Tick
Dynamics=Tick
Full Bandwidth=Tick

JA ticks all the boxes but seems to suffer from what? Tough crowd.....


----------



## Brian Fineberg

AJ72 said:


> Bass Criteria
> 
> Clean unfiltered Bass= Tick
> Variety=Tick
> Dynamics=Tick
> Full Bandwidth=Tick
> 
> JA ticks all the boxes but seems to suffer from what? Tough crowd.....


Haha

I just feel too much going on distracts from the good bass to allow it to be one of the greats (for me) . There's more to it than just unfiltered. Variety dynamics (btw unfiltered and full bandwidth are the same thing) so for me the presentation or execution is only 4 star (and everyone sans one at data-bass agree) it's not a 5 star bass flick. Very very good but not up to par with the greats. That's all


----------



## Toe

To much going on "visual wise" for the track to be enjoyable? Not sure what that even means.  I'm going to watch JA again probably Fri night as I want to check out the audio again (with my new sub/speakers) and the 3d (watched in 2d my first watch). Curious to see if my opinion changes on the audio which I don't anticipate. 

Also not sure what Brian means that everyone sans 1 at DB rated this 4 star? The track has been voted 5 stars for execution over there.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> To much going on "visual wise" for the track to be enjoyable? Not sure what that even means.  I'm going to watch JA again probably Fri night as I want to check out the audio again (with my new sub/speakers) and the 3d (watched in 2d my first watch). Curious to see if my opinion changes on the audio which I don't anticipate.
> 
> Also not sure what Brian means that everyone sans 1 at DB rated this 4 star? The track has been voted 5 stars for execution over there.


Hmmm maybe I had too much to drink lol. Not sure what I was looking at as far as rating I stand corrected lol

And I was saying about too much going on BOTH audio and visual. Obviously the audio is the important part there 

I just felt after a third viewing too much crap going on in the sound department. The bass was monsterous (as I said numerous times) I just feel it could have been done better Again just my opinion The odd part is I loved it the first two times I watched. Maybe it was my mood last night or whatever. Who knows


----------



## digler84

i need to rewatch JA now that i have my v3600. it's possible it may be a different experience.


----------



## NorthSky

Resistance is futile you will be assimilated. ...'Jupiter Ascending' multiple viewings.


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> Hmmm maybe I had too much to drink lol. Not sure what I was looking at as far as rating I stand corrected lol
> 
> And I was saying about too much going on BOTH audio and visual. Obviously the audio is the important part there
> 
> I just felt after a third viewing too much crap going on in the sound department. The bass was monsterous (as I said numerous times) I just feel it could have been done better Again just my opinion The odd part is I loved it the first two times I watched. Maybe it was my mood last night or whatever. Who knows


Gotcha and I totally understand that as I have experienced the same thing over the years as I have revisited various tracks. I have always found it interesting that with all variables the same except my mood (or if I am in an altered state of mind as you mention ) how a track might be better or not as good to some degree vs what I remember.



digler84 said:


> i need to rewatch JA now that i have my v3600. it's possible it may be a different experience.


Same here!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Well now just finished insurgent. Gotta say. Really wish there was more bass then just the last act but wow is my favorite thus far this year! 

Bring on mad max


----------



## Hopinater

AJ72 said:


> Bass Criteria
> 
> Clean unfiltered Bass= Tick
> Variety=Tick
> Dynamics=Tick
> Full Bandwidth=Tick
> 
> JA ticks all the boxes but seems to suffer from what? Tough crowd.....


No tough crowd here...I've always liked the movie (a lot) but there were a few times that it got pretty intense with a lot going on all at once. In those rare moments I felt there was a detracting element. It wasn't enough to ruin the movie by any means, I'm just acknowledging the scenes exist. The vast majority of the movie was a lot of fun with great bass. And I really liked the colors used in the movie, very dynamic and powerful visuals.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> No tough crowd here...I've always liked the movie (a lot) but there were a few times that it got pretty intense with a lot going on all at once. In those rare moments I felt there was a detracting element. It wasn't enough to ruin the movie by any means, I'm just acknowledging the scenes exist. The vast majority of the movie was a lot of fun with great bass. And I really liked the colors used in the movie, very dynamic and powerful visuals.


Got to say the gunshots were an awesome bass experience. Unlike any other movie.


----------



## Hopinater

digler84 said:


> i need to rewatch JA now that i have my v3600. it's possible it may be a different experience.


JA was the first movie I watched with my V3600. Dig (and Toe) with your new V3600 I don't think you will have any trouble finding the bass in the movie.


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> Got to say the gunshots were an awesome bass experience. Unlike any other movie.


Very true. I felt them and heard them. That's always fun!


----------



## AJ72

Brian Fineberg said:


> Haha
> 
> I just feel too much going on distracts from the good bass to allow it to be one of the greats (for me) . There's more to it than just unfiltered. Variety dynamics (btw unfiltered and full bandwidth are the same thing) so for me the presentation or execution is only 4 star (and everyone sans one at data-bass agree) it's not a 5 star bass flick. Very very good but not up to par with the greats. That's all


Must've meant sans clipping.


----------



## AJ72

Brian Fineberg said:


> Well now just finished insurgent. Gotta say. Really wish there was more bass then just the last act but wow is my favorite thus far this year!
> 
> Bring on mad max


Big statement Brian, some hard hitters out there... Will be watching it this weekend.

Edit: Come to think of it I can only think of a couple of good ones this year and they are *JA (obviously) and Everly (not my favourite but good).* I watched the Admiral the other night and it had a lot of bass too. Not much variance but I guess that was a heavy hitter. Apart from those (John Wick?) is it just me or has this been a lean year for movies with bass so far?  I know a way to go yet.


----------



## Hopinater

AJ72 said:


> Big statement Brian, some hard hitters out there... Will be watching it this weekend.
> 
> Edit: Come to think of it I can only think of a couple of good ones this year and they are *JA (obviously) and Everly (not my favourite but good).* I watched the Admiral the other night and it had a lot of bass too. Not much variance but I guess that was a heavy hitter. Apart from those (John Wick?) is it just me or has this been a lean year for movies with bass so far?  I know a way to go yet.


I think you are right but I remember (back in April?) someone predicting that this year didn't look good for bass heavy movies. Looks like they may have been correct.


----------



## audiofan1

Hopinater said:


> I think you are right but I remember (back in April?) someone predicting that this year didn't look good for bass heavy movies. Looks like they may have been correct.


 True till the end of year blockbuster's hit home (hint hint Atmos movies)! but the one's we did get are mostly rewatchable and some where indeed top notch


----------



## AJ72

One child home sick watching movies..... Insurgent today then.


----------



## AJ72

Insurgent was worth watching and yes the bass was very good even if it only really came alive in the last 30 minutes or so. When it did it was worth the wait, quite powerful. Insurgent doesn't best Jupiter Ascending though and it will be very hard to beat IMO, for a while......


----------



## AJ72

Big day at the office for me today. Just done Watching "Dead in Tombstone". Like "Pale Rider" on steroids. Big bass film this one and I enjoyed it. Fatshaft, man this must be one of your favourites! Hits hard virtually all the way through and seemed pretty clean to me. Was a while ago but one of the better B graders out there and bass doesn't disappoint if lacking a little subtlety, finesse. It's a full on bludgeoning.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Count me in as a JA bass monster machine believer, even with my new, only one HSU VTFmk2, I noticed how much bass is through out the movie!


----------



## SBuger

Same here, I thought JA had amazing bass all the way through the movie!! I also really liked EOT for bass (except for the intro ...its just seems out of place and to much watching at -10 with subs about 6 db hot. I shut it down about half way through ...feels like something is going to break (something in the house, the subs or both!!)) Although I likes both JA and EOT, bass seems a bit different between the two. More ULF I think in JA and a bit more mid bass in EOT, at least on my system. I got my mid bass dialed in a little better and loving it! Although I love ULF (I can only go down to about 12 HZ, not counting Crowsons), I think I like good mid bass even more. Having both is definitely nice though!


----------



## SBuger

Also enjoyed the hell out of a couple of the older ones recently. Hellboy 2, Oblivion, and Star Trek: Into Darkness. The bass on all these was down right amazing and thought the overall sound mixes were over the top good as well! Not sure which I liked most  Hellboy 2 bass is just nutz!


----------



## Hopinater

I know lately we have been talking about the monster bass movies but if you haven't tried _Run All Night_ give it a go. I don't think it goes real deep (if my memory serves) but there is an almost constant heavy thick bass rumble running through much of the movie. Pretty intense.


----------



## xxwiinxx

Yes. Run All Night has some tight bass. A blind buy for me.


----------



## Hopinater

I never watched Battleship because I thought it looked stupid and I read it was weak on bass so I figured what's the point. But I finally watched it tonight and was pleasantly surprised with it. It was kind of fun. The music track was great, the bass was so so and the movie itself was better than I expected (but remember I came in with very low expectations).


----------



## beastaudio

Hopinater said:


> I never watched Battleship because I thought it looked stupid and I read it was weak on bass so I figured what's the point. But I finally watched it tonight and was pleasantly surprised with it. It was kind of fun. The music track was great, the bass was so so and the movie itself was better than I expected (but remember I came in with very low expectations).


Yea it's not too bad at all really. Rihanna needs to stay off the silver screen and stick to music tho....she was awful. But not as bad as brooklyn decker's acting. Atrocious. It couldn't have gotten worse....but I still looked forward to every scene with her in it.


----------



## Scott Simonian

beastaudio said:


> Yea it's not too bad at all really. Rihanna needs to stay off the silver screen and stick to music tho....she was awful


She does a great Will Smith impression.


And dude.... wtf is up with that new avatar? It's ava-tarded.


----------



## coolrda

Scott Simonian said:


> She does a great Will Smith impression.
> 
> 
> And dude.... wtf is up with that new avatar? It's ava-tarded.


Im jealous.


----------



## teckademic

Watching Furious 7 now and what a let down so far, had to run the subs hotter than usual to get anything out of it.


----------



## Hopinater

beastaudio said:


> Yea it's not too bad at all really. Rihanna needs to stay off the silver screen and stick to music tho....she was awful. But not as bad as brooklyn decker's acting. Atrocious. It couldn't have gotten worse....but I still looked forward to every scene with her in it.


I agree with everything you said. Especially the last sentence.


----------



## ambesolman

beastaudio said:


> Yea it's not too bad at all really. Rihanna needs to stay off the silver screen and stick to music tho....she was awful. But not as bad as brooklyn decker's acting. Atrocious. It couldn't have gotten worse....but I still looked forward to every scene with her in it.



Yes she needs to stay off the silver screen. However, that fore(or five)head could be used to throw a movie on. Probably a low gain though


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## beastaudio

Scott Simonian said:


> She does a great Will Smith impression.
> 
> 
> And dude.... wtf is up with that new avatar? It's ava-tarded.


That pic showed up as a sponsored link for Bose on my instagram feed. I thought it was hilarious and that I would use it for a bit...



ambesolman said:


> Yes she needs to stay off the silver screen. However, that fore(or five)head could be used to throw a movie on. Probably a low gain though
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


I can't believe you can critique Brooklyn Decker like that..... Hehehe


----------



## ambesolman

Decker's forehead isn't what I'd throw a picture or anything else on


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Defcon

Bass is like 3d - it can be in your face, intrusive and really loud, or it can be tight, clean, used sparingly but in the right spots to great effect. Its all personal preference.

I haven't watched it recently but one moment I remember is in the opening of the LOTR (I think the 3rd one) when the ring finger of the old king is cut and the ring falls to the ground. That was a nice whoosh. I've also noticed a lot of movies have good LFE but don't make good use of the surround channels.


----------



## Hopinater

I may be crazy but the list in the front of this thread doesn't seem to have SALT listed anywhere, unless I'm blind). I cant even find it in the list of _Movies with Bass in Them_ section. I'm not saying this was a huge bass movie but it had my couch shaking more than once tonight. It seems to me SALT should be listed somewhere.


----------



## SBuger

Was flipping through some of my movies last night trying to figure out what to watch. I have most of my moves ripped to a hard drive in lossless MKV format so its pretty easy to skip around. Started watching The Chronicles of Riddick and couldn't stop!  Its been a while since I've seen this one and forgot how cool it is. Awesome movie and awesome sound with killer bass that seemed so clean and powerful! Some amazing mid bass moments as well. I must have missed it, I didn't see where it falls in the star category on the first page.


----------



## NorthSky

Hopinater said:


> I may be crazy but the list in the front of this thread doesn't seem to have SALT listed anywhere, unless I'm blind). I cant even find it in the list of _Movies with Bass in Them_ section. I'm not saying this was a huge bass movie but it had my couch shaking more than once tonight. It seems to me SALT should be listed somewhere.


*'Salt'* with Angelina? ...I like that flick. ...Can't recall about the bass though...some scenes like when she escaped from the compounds have some impacting moments for sure. ...Gunshots resonated with aplomb too. ...Explosion? ...Perhaps one small one...memory lapse.
Anyway it's a flick that I enjoyed...a spy flick. 



SBuger said:


> *Was flipping through some of my movies last night trying to figure out what to watch.*
> I have most of my moves ripped to a hard drive in lossless MKV format so its pretty easy to skip around. Started watching The Chronicles of Riddick and couldn't stop!  Its been a while since I've seen this one and forgot how cool it is. Awesome movie and awesome sound with killer bass that seemed so clean and powerful! Some amazing mid bass moments as well. I must have missed it, I didn't see where it falls in the star category on the first page.


That line right there; often one of my dilemmas...but my BR collection is a physical one...so even more physical work involved.
{And 95% of the time I picked the Blu-ray that I'm going to watch, just before I watch it.} 

* I got all Riddick movies on Blu; the first one is thee best. IMO


----------



## Hopinater

NorthSky said:


> *'Salt'* with Angelina? ...I like that flick. ...Can't recall about the bass though...some scenes like when she escaped from the compounds have some impacting moments for sure. ...Gunshots resonated with aplomb too. ...Explosion? ...Perhaps one small one...memory lapse.
> Anyway it's a flick that I enjoyed...a spy flick.


You are correct. That's the movie.


----------



## NorthSky

Hopinater said:


> You are correct. That's the movie.


Yeah, the only 'Salt' movie that I know of, and with Angelina.  ...On Blu.


----------



## Hopinater

NorthSky said:


> Yeah, the only 'Salt' movie that I know of, and with Angelina.  ...On Blu.


Yeah I just picked it up at Walmart for $7.99. It has the DTS-HD track and three different versions. Pretty good deal. Fun movie with a twist.


----------



## NorthSky

*'Salt' | On Blu ... with Angelina Jolie*



Hopinater said:


> Yeah I just picked it up at Walmart for $7.99. It has the DTS-HD track and three different versions. Pretty good deal. Fun movie with a twist.


You're right; original theatrical cut plus two extended cuts. ...Directed by _Phillip Noyce_ ('Patriot Games', 'Clear and Present Danger'). 

And the Blu has also a *Spy Cam: Picture-in-Picture track*. 

* Like I said, I like this flick...it has some great action moments...it's slick...and Angelina she shines, she's hot, she's smart.
...And there is some bass too.


----------



## Toe

Death Race 3 Inferno will kick your ass with bass!  This is of the heavy handed, relentless, bass fest category (similar to something like DiT and just like that film is appropriate considering the over the tope film) so if you don't like that then skip it. Strong down to 15hz with a few single digit moments (going off the data-bass graphs which I had to look up after watching). It's a bass/audio assault and it was a FUN audio track I thought.  Apparently some clipping in the track according to DB, but whatever was there escaped my ears so we are not talking anywhere near the Godzilla take you out of the film type from my experience. Entertaining HT ride!


----------



## NorthSky

*'Godzilla'*s vocal chords are distorted?


----------



## xxwiinxx

How about "Haywire". Great action movie that uses the surround well. It has a couple of nice clean bass on the action scenes as well.


----------



## NorthSky

xxwiinxx said:


> How about *"Haywire"*. Great action movie that uses the surround well. It has a couple of nice clean bass on the action scenes as well.


Luv that flick; good mention.


----------



## Alan P

Got to watch Fury Road (uncompressed audio) this weekend.

All I can say is....O...M...G!!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Alan P said:


> Got to watch Fury Road (uncompressed audio) this weekend.
> 
> All I can say is....O...M...G!!


Tomorrow night can't come fast enough!


----------



## Alan P

And to top it off...it is (IMO) _by far_ the best of the 4 Mad Max movies (recently re-watched the 3 originals).

Also watched the "making of" on the BR...can't believe the amount of "real" stunt work and practical FX, just crazy stuff. The Polecats were especially interesting in how long it took them to shoot those scenes.


----------



## beastaudio

SBuger said:


> Was flipping through some of my movies last night trying to figure out what to watch. I have most of my moves ripped to a hard drive in lossless MKV format so its pretty easy to skip around. Started watching The Chronicles of Riddick and couldn't stop!  Its been a while since I've seen this one and forgot how cool it is. Awesome movie and awesome sound with killer bass that seemed so clean and powerful! Some amazing mid bass moments as well. I must have missed it, I didn't see where it falls in the star category on the first page.


I love that series for sure. I really liked the most recent one, they tied it in nicely to the old story line while preserving an almost "new franchise" type deal to it at the same time. Pretty solid...



Brian Fineberg said:


> Tomorrow night can't come fast enough!


Blocking it off for this one for sure!


----------



## xxwiinxx

Mad Max fury road is unreal. Bassfest from start to finish. Don't miss this.


----------



## Scott Simonian

My copy will be in tomorrow! Will be a real fun bass fest in Atmos and 3D. Woooo!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Scott Simonian said:


> My copy will be in tomorrow! Will be a real fun bass fest in Atmos and 3D. Woooo!


Agreed!

Wish there was a way to get he anthology but with fury road in 3d grrr


----------



## Hopinater

Alan P said:


> And to top it off...it is (IMO) _by far_ the best of the 4 Mad Max movies (recently re-watched the 3 originals).
> 
> Also watched the "making of" on the BR...can't believe the amount of "real" stunt work and practical FX, just crazy stuff. The Polecats were especially interesting in how long it took them to shoot those scenes.


Sounds like it is blind buy worthy. I was already thinking that but you are confirming it by the sounds of your post.


----------



## tvuong

MM-Fury road; a MUST own. The best bass feast up to date this year IMO.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

tvuong said:


> MM-Fury road; a MUST own. The best bass feast up to date this year IMO.


Wel this could be good or bad

Good cause finally we have a great bass movie

Or bad cause if I am not impressed it means I need to sell my 3 xs30's and go with dual v3600's. Rut ro


----------



## tvuong

^^ you will be impressed with your set up, Brian. No need to upgrade anything.


----------



## Fatshaft

Brian
If you don't look like hamburger meat after watching mad max, then something is wrong with your setup!!!


----------



## Scott Simonian

Brian Fineberg said:


> Wel this could be good or bad
> 
> Good cause finally we have a great bass movie
> 
> Or bad cause if I am not impressed it means I need to sell my 3 xs30's and go with dual v3600's. Rut ro


Time to upgrade to DIY.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Scott Simonian said:


> Time to upgrade to DIY.


Or that


----------



## javanpohl

I'm trying like hell to get my new subs finished before Fury Road comes out tomorrow. I've never had to do so serious bracing in a large ported sub before, much less two. That took FOR-EV-ER. Then again, I might've overkilled it. I guess at any rate, they should be ready for action by tomorrow, just not pretty at all. I'm thinking if I put them in my room for the movie, completely unfinished and ugly as hell, then I won't be tempted to just leave them as-is.


----------



## beastaudio

javanpohl said:


> I'm trying like hell to get my new subs finished before Fury Road comes out tomorrow. I've never had to do so serious bracing in a large ported sub before, much less two. That took FOR-EV-ER. Then again, I might've overkilled it. I guess at any rate, they should be ready for action by tomorrow, just not pretty at all. I'm thinking if I put them in my room for the movie, completely unfinished and ugly as hell, then I won't be tempted to just leave them as-is.


NOPE NOPE NOPE. I had my dual f-20's like that, not painted, not flush trimmed, etc and they sat in my room for over a year before I finally pulled them and finished them up. Just be prepared...


----------



## Scott Simonian

By then it was time to replace them anyway.


----------



## audiofan1

Friday ,Friday Friday! this is going to be great! So who's going Reference volume on *Fury Road*? I know I am


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Friday ,Friday Friday! this is going to be great! So who's going Reference volume on *Fury Road*? I know I am


I always go that loud! 

Can't wait to check out Fury Road!


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> Wel this could be good or bad
> 
> Good cause finally we have a great bass movie
> 
> Or bad cause if I am not impressed it means I need to sell my 3 xs30's and go with dual v3600's. Rut ro


Oh…Now that's an idea.


----------



## javanpohl

beastaudio said:


> NOPE NOPE NOPE. I had my dual f-20's like that, not painted, not flush trimmed, etc and they sat in my room for over a year before I finally pulled them and finished them up. Just be prepared...


eh, I don't think I'll be able to stand having them sitting there like that for very long. I rent out two of the rooms and the area that the subs will be in is the epicenter of the house. I can barely stand to have anything resembling an eyesore go unremedied for very long. 

Now, when I made my IB boxes/manifolds, I got about halfway through the finishing process and said, yeah I'll set them up and finish them later and never did because, well they look pretty decent actually.


----------



## bori

Yes Fury Road is just a not stop bass attack.


----------



## Hopinater

Looks like tomorrow I'm buying Fury Road. Blind Buy but I have no worries about it.


----------



## coolcat4843

I'm headed to Walmart early tomorrow morning. 
If they have the 3D combo pack, I'll get them to PM Best Buys sale price. 
If not, then I'll head over to BB to pick it up.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Too bad the Hobbit series has such anemic bass. The sound design other than that is phenominal


----------



## NICKTENN

From an audio standpoint, there is no difference between the 3D release of Mad Max Fury Road, and the standard Blu ray offering, right?


----------



## javanpohl

Bah... so much for having subs ready tonight. It occurred to me that there's no half-way finishing a vented sub with a flared port. Once it's in, it's in. Probably for the best though. This way I'll finish them completely before setting them up.


----------



## SvtFoci

Mad Max is a bombardment of bass from open to close. Holy cow is it awesome. Not sure how low it goes and if my ears are not failing me, my guess is it is at least in the very low teens. This might very well be bass of the year. I had to check if my subs were turned up too high.


----------



## basshead81

Yes Mad Max is a insane bass flick as I mentioned a couple weeks back...so good intact I will be supporting the film maker and ordering the BR. Few and far between these days!


----------



## ambesolman

SvtFoci said:


> Mad Max is a bombardment of bass from open to close. Holy cow is it awesome. Not sure how low it goes and if my ears are not failing me, my guess is it is at least in the very low teens. This might very well be bass of the year. I had to check if my subs were turned up too high.






basshead81 said:


> Yes Mad Max is a insane bass flick as I mentioned a couple weeks back...so good intact I will be supporting the film maker and ordering the BR. Few and far between these days!



Ditto!


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Hopinater

Note to self: 
1. Buy and watch MAD MAX this weekend! 
2. Do not let anything get in the way of accomplishing number one!
3._ IF_ house is still standing repeat number one! 

Okay…my weekend's planned.


----------



## lizrussspike

Hopinater said:


> Note to self:
> 1. Buy and watch MAD MAX this weekend!
> 2. Do not let anything get in the way of accomplishing number one!
> 3._ IF_ house is still standing repeat number one!
> 
> Okay…my weekend's planned.


Hop, with the V3600 Everyone is spot on! not only a good use of the horizontal sound field, but it is LFELISCIOUS!! The girls were home so I could only get about -20, but come this weekend, I will get closer to reference, and I am sure to move some things in the house!! You will enjoy, and I thought I heard the V3600 say...Witness Me!


----------



## AJ72

Looking forward to Mad Max FR hoping all the hype is true. If it's a bass fest that's great just as long as it's clean and powerful.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

ok I was EXHAUSTED yesterday (first day of sports at the HS) and I had a 14 hour work day...BUT I HAD to at least see some of Mad Max FR....and literaly from opening title to where I wathced 30 mins or so...was bass fest!!!

and EASILY the best ATMOS to date...wow oh wow!!!

cant wait for the weekend to watch in full and crank it up!

EDIT: its pretty weird...were all the mm movies like that?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

SvtFoci said:


> Mad Max is a bombardment of bass from open to close. Holy cow is it awesome. Not sure how low it goes and if my ears are not failing me, my guess is it is at least in the very low teens. This might very well be bass of the year. I had to check if my subs were turned up too high.


they graphed it at highdefdigest.com

\and it in fact digs to single digits and 5 star levels too!!

true 5 star movie


----------



## AJ72

Brian Fineberg said:


> ok I was EXHAUSTED yesterday (first day of sports at the HS) and I had a 14 hour work day...BUT I HAD to at least see some of Mad Max FR....and literaly from opening title to where I wathced 30 mins or so...was bass fest!!!
> 
> and EASILY the best ATMOS to date...wow oh wow!!!
> 
> cant wait for the weekend to watch in full and crank it up!
> 
> EDIT: its pretty weird...were all the mm movies like that?



Yes


----------



## wth718

Brian Fineberg said:


> they graphed it at highdefdigest.com
> 
> \and it in fact digs to single digits and 5 star levels too!!
> 
> true 5 star movie


The graph at highdefdigest differs in extension from the one that fatshaft posted. I wonder what methodology used?


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Mad Max: Fury Road is a great movie and the audio is fun but unfortunately not as dynamic as it could be. YMMV.

There is quite a bit of peak limiting applied resulting in squared peaks. 
Center channel in particular and fair amount in the Sub channel. The surrounds have the most dynamics and personally believe that the audio experience would have been even better by letting the mix breath in the mains a bit more like the surrounds which would have resulted in greater impact with the louder passages.



Spoiler



Channel 1 Channel 2 Channel 3 Channel 4 Channel 5 Channel 6 Channel 7 Channel 8
Peak Amplitude: -0.02 dB -0.02 dB -0.02 dB -0.29 dB -0.88 dB -1.35 dB -0.91 dB -1.32 dB
True Peak Amplitude: 0.02 dBTP 0.08 dBTP 0.75 dBTP -0.29 dBTP -0.86 dBTP -1.35 dBTP -0.91 dBTP -1.23 dBTP
Maximum Sample Value: 32704.06 32704.63 32704.97 31685.38 28924.31 28040.56 29505.31 28146.25
Minimum Sample Value: -32704.13 -32704.19 -32705.13 -31689.50 -29610.13 -25575.28 -28652.13 -27776.66
Possibly Clipped Samples: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
Total RMS Amplitude: -20.28 dB -20.30 dB -18.73 dB -19.97 dB -27.20 dB -27.35 dB -28.31 dB -28.35 dB
Maximum RMS Amplitude: -2.94 dB -2.67 dB -2.24 dB -2.44 dB -6.95 dB -7.11 dB -6.78 dB -7.15 dB
Minimum RMS Amplitude: -64.81 dB -88.91 dB -78.59 dB -118.31 dB -65.33 dB -86.65 dB -65.40 dB -75.14 dB
Average RMS Amplitude: -29.11 dB -29.22 dB -30.85 dB -38.41 dB -35.75 dB -36.81 dB -37.74 dB -38.88 dB
DC Offset: -0.08 % -0.01 % -0.02 % 0.00 % -0.12 % 0.01 % -0.13 % 0.02 %
Measured Bit Depth: 24 24 24 20 24 24 24 24
Dynamic Range: 61.87 dB 86.24 dB 76.35 dB 115.87 dB 58.38 dB 79.54 dB 58.62 dB 67.98 dB
Dynamic Range Used: 55.10 dB 66.15 dB 67.65 dB 113.65 dB 46.60 dB 66.45 dB 45.90 dB 61.80 dB
Loudness: -17.74 dB -17.51 dB -12.08 dB -10.75 dB -24.14 dB -24.22 dB -24.18 dB -24.25 dB
Perceived Loudness: -16.40 dB -15.19 dB -9.85 dB -10.30 dB -21.42 dB -22.32 dB -22.46 dB -22.84 dB



ITU-R BS.1770-2 Loudness: -13.80 LUFS

0dB = FS Square Wave
Using RMS Window of 50.00 ms
Account for DC = true


----------



## beastaudio

I was officially KO'd by mad max. I didn't feel well after watching it. Dynamics? Not really it was basically one constant explosion for 120 minutes. Unreal....and fun! Lots of fun. Put me in the mind of PacRim type of stuff, but better on the extension.


----------



## MKtheater

I will buy this today and watch tonight. I watched it at a friends house from ITunes a couple weeks ago with his single chase 18.1 and wooden floors. It had lots of bass just from that.


----------



## javanpohl

I was thinking that the bass sounded horrendous in Mad Max... and then I was tweaking my settings this morning and saw that, not only were my subs just turned up too high (that was something obvious from watching it last night) or the LFE is just crazy hot on this mix, but I accidentally had my "crappy" one turned up high when it was supposed to be the lower of the two. After fixing that and turning off my experiment with "double bass" (though I might give it another go after tweaking the levels), it sounded a lot better. Still think I'm in agreement with the criticisms on lack of dynamics though, but that fits with the movie. It's a non-stop onslaught on the senses in every way possible.

Oh, and on a fun note, after I failed to get the movie from Amazon, I had to go to two different best buys to get it.


----------



## Scott Simonian

beastaudio said:


> I was officially KO'd by mad max. I didn't feel well after watching it. Dynamics? Not really it was basically one constant explosion for 120 minutes. Unreal....and fun! Lots of fun. Put me in the mind of PacRim type of stuff, but better on the extension.


Same. I was beaten to a pulp. This was a bass-extravaganza! One of the most aggressive surround mixes too with lots of overhead use. Almost no dynamics though. It was a loud romp through and through.


----------



## Fatshaft

Mad Max at +10 over reference


----------



## shpitz

How does MMFR compare to TF4? I'm yet to watch MMFR, and I only have a dual Klipsch RW-12d's, and IIRC TF4 was not pleasing to the ear...


----------



## xxwiinxx

Mad Max Fr - Bass Beast
Furious 7 - Intense Action Bass
It Follows - Scary bass Oomp

So lucky to watch them all this week.


----------



## NorthSky

For me, the best bass moment of *'Mad Max: Fury Road'* was when they were approaching the sandstorm...just before they drove into it.

______






______



Spoiler


----------



## Shreds

NorthSky said:


> For me, the best bass moment of *'Mad Max: Fury Road'* was when they were approaching the sandstorm...just before they drove into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr6wdTPGFmI


Yikes, this one ain't playin'.


----------



## mantaraydesign

Shreds said:


> Yikes, this one ain't playin'.



Is that graph showing in Dolby Atmos or Dolby TrueHD 7.1?

Is there a huge difference in the BASS between Dolby Atmos or Dolby TrueHD 7.1? I was thinking of getting a receiver with Dolby Atmos but the thinking of putting surround speakers on the ceiling and all the hanging wires just isn't for me.


----------



## coolcat4843

Scott Simonian said:


> About what I expected.
> 
> Will be annoying neighbors with this one.



Do you live in an apartment?
If so, at what master volume level on your AVR do you watch movies?


----------



## coolcat4843

MKtheater said:


> When I show off the bass I always throw WOTW in, no need to bother with anything thing else. Still King in my Book.


I think all film mixers, should be required to analyze WOTW, to understand why all Blu-ray releases, 
should contain full bandwidth tracks, with absolutely no filtering.


----------



## audiofan1

Lets just say* Fury Road* is a mythical kind of bass movie, you know like the unicorn or a full size spare tire (or one at all these days!) Its the illusive 6 star movie we dream about! This movie has raised the bar and has become the standard in my book to be beat and I'm not apologizing for it or changing my mind I'm not sure why there are post regarding its dynamics as they are impeccable and not to mention the strong ULF underpinnings through out and variation of bass impact in spades . It was the perfect bass movie. 

My final thoughts on the films bass and my system?










:kiss:


----------



## Zhorik

mantaraydesign said:


> Is that graph showing in Dolby Atmos or Dolby TrueHD 7.1?
> 
> Is there a huge difference in the BASS between Dolby Atmos or Dolby TrueHD 7.1? I was thinking of getting a receiver with Dolby Atmos but the thinking of putting surround speakers on the ceiling and all the hanging wires just isn't for me.


The bass will be the same on any atmos track played back as the TrueHD core.



shpitz said:


> How does MMFR compare to TF4? I'm yet to watch MMFR, and I only have a dual Klipsch RW-12d's, and IIRC TF4 was not pleasing to the ear...


Better than TF4, as the sound design is better (not harsh with low frequency present for most effects, plus the bass is clean except for a few scenes such as the


Spoiler



fuel pod breaks engaging or the witness me scene


. The dynamic range sounds similar to TF4.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

watched in full last night....bass MONSTER and a cool movie too (after getting used to the weird factor)

but the sound overall was the best sounding movie I have yet to hear ATMOS or not...just amazing!


----------



## NorthSky

Shreds said:


> Yikes, this one ain't playin'.





Fatshaft said:


> Mad Max at +10 over reference


Is the graph from the first quote above well represented by the animated image from the second quote? 
{I'm no expert in reading those graphs...I think the color red is a good bass sign?}


----------



## tvuong

Brian Fineberg said:


> watched in full last night....bass MONSTER and a cool movie too (after getting used to the weird factor)
> 
> but the sound overall was the best sounding movie I have yet to hear ATMOS or not...just amazing!


So no upgrade is needed?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

tvuong said:


> So no upgrade is needed?


bingo

so buying a 27$ 3d movie saved me thousands in upgrade costs haha


----------



## Scott Simonian

coolcat4843 said:


> Do you live in an apartment?
> If so, at what master volume level on your AVR do you watch movies?



No. House.

Depends on the movie.


----------



## Shreds

NorthSky said:


> Is the graph from the first quote above well represented by the animated image from the second quote?
> {I'm no expert in reading those graphs...I think the color red is a good bass sign?}




















Yeah sorry, here is the scale. I'm so used to this color scheme I forgot that it must look foreign to everyone else. It took me a little bit to get used to it but I really like it because it has more resolution than the previous ones I've used. That was taken from the youtube clip that you originally posted so as far as what track it is or how youtube messes with it, your guess is as good as mine but it proves that the content is there at least. When I get my hands on a copy, I'll post more accurate graphs of scenes.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Got a timestamp for that, Paul?


----------



## Zhorik

Scott Simonian said:


> Got a timestamp for that, Paul?


Starts at around 25m.20s


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> watched in full last night....bass MONSTER and a cool movie too (after getting used to the weird factor)
> 
> but the sound overall was the best sounding movie I have yet to hear ATMOS or not...just amazing!


Yup! Atmos or not just a great job they did but best Atmos on top of that At one point later in the movie I said to myself "this would be the perfect Frank Miller film" due to the ever so weird factor! when the credits rolled, I was Ah ha! I just loved it


----------



## Shreds

Scott Simonian said:


> Got a timestamp for that, Paul?


I don't have a time for it because I don't have a copy of the flick yet but it started here:








From what Beast says this whole movie is pretty damned crazy like that all the way through though. I'm looking forward to getting a hold of it!


----------



## NorthSky

I only used the youtube video to indicate when the bass really hit me @ home...from the Blu-ray.
I didn't know that you used that video for your graph, yikes. 

Yeah Shreds, get Max on Blu.


----------



## NorthSky

*Test (Bass) | Max | 'Mad Max: Fury Road'*


















________

♦ https://www.avsforum.com/POSTs
♠ https://www.avsforum.com/POSTs


----------



## newc33

Hey guys it's been a long time since I posted. Had a spell of bad things happen this year but I'm on the come back and ready to get involved in the AVS life again hahah. 

Anyway I watched mad max last night and OMG what a great experience. I might have to say it's the best overall soundtrack iv heard to date, it was fun, explosive, captivating, great surround use, and yeah obviously the lfe was tremendous. I watched it -12 and even then it was plenty of volume and bass for my tastes. Loved the powerful Bass through the whole movie (more then my neihboors did I can garentee that)! Also I have moved everything in my signature to a 12x15 sealed room so it was even more fun. I think I'm gona have to watch it again this weekend! Why can't great Bass like this be in more action movies?!?!?!


----------



## Hopinater

newc33 said:


> Hey guys it's been a long time since I posted. Had a spell of bad things happen this year but I'm on the come back and ready to get involved in the AVS life again hahah.
> 
> Anyway I watched mad max last night and OMG what a great experience. I might have to say it's the best overall soundtrack iv heard to date, it was fun, explosive, captivating, great surround use, and yeah obviously the lfe was tremendous. I watched it -12 and even then it was plenty of volume and bass for my tastes. Loved the powerful Bass through the whole movie (more then my neihboors did I can garentee that)! Also I have moved everything in my signature to a 12x15 sealed room so it was even more fun. I think I'm gona have to watch it again this weekend! Why can't great Bass like this be in more action movies?!?!?!


Welcome back. As soon as I saw your name my first thought was: "I haven't seen him post in a while". I'm glad things are getting better for you. 

Of course a hard hitting beastly bass movie will make anything better. It's kind of like a great beer or a good glass of wine…only better.


----------



## Fatshaft

I scanned the 3D version of MMFR and it's EXACTLY the same as the 2D version track.


----------



## newc33

Thanks for the welcome back hop! Is good to be back.

I'll also add quick that I watched insurgent and really enjoyed the bass in it ass well. Unfortunately I would have liked to hear more through the whole movie instead of the sudden bass monster more twards the end. For some reason that one really seemed to rattle things more then most (I think even more then mad max) i mean my door to my room was rattling so uncontrollably that I could hear it as if it was just as loud as the move. I think the door itself was flexing lol


----------



## NorthSky

*'Mad Max: Fury Road' | Money Shot for the starting of Serious Bass Awesomeness*



Scott Simonian said:


> Got a timestamp for that, Paul?





Zhorik said:


> Starts at around *25m.20s*


Yes, you are [email protected] around *24:55* Max is lookin' @ what's comin'...and exactly @ *25:18* the first screenshot of that huge sandstorm...with all the bass wallop/fury that it's packing...serious bass shaking that will last a good moment...then all hell breaks loose...total mayhem...cars/trucks/people sucked into the high air of the natural wind turbines of the natural furious elements...with explosions, adrenaline rush, cacophony of sounds from all directions. There is simply no use to put your seat belt on, or having air bags on your steering wheel.


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> I scanned the 3D version of MMFR and it's EXACTLY the same as the 2D version track.


Thanks for doing this Fatshaft as I always wonder if a different mix is used between 2d/3d, theatrical/directors cut, etc......

Do you have Terminator Salvation blu ray by chance? If so, would you mind at some point seeing if there is any difference in the bass between the theatrical and directors cut? I don't think there is, but have always been curious about this one.


----------



## Fatshaft

Toe said:


> Thanks for doing this Fatshaft as I always wonder if a different mix is used between 2d/3d, theatrical/directors cut, etc......
> 
> Do you have Terminator Salvation blu ray by chance? If so, would you mind at some point seeing if there is any difference in the bass between the theatrical and directors cut? I don't think there is, but have always been curious about this one.


Sorry Toe...I don't have those


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> Sorry Toe...I don't have those


No worries and thanks anyway!


----------



## AJ72

Toe said:


> Thanks for doing this Fatshaft as I always wonder if a different mix is used between 2d/3d, theatrical/directors cut, etc......
> 
> Do you have Terminator Salvation blu ray by chance? If so, would you mind at some point seeing if there is any difference in the bass between the theatrical and directors cut? I don't think there is, but have always been curious about this one.



Terminator Salvation= Don't mention the War! Sorry if the hidden meaning is esoteric.......


Want to watch MMFR and Friday would normally be the day but....... Kids are sick! Dang it! I could watch it at wife accepted level but not the same, can't wait oh....... First world problems.


----------



## Toe

AJ72 said:


> Terminator Salvation= Don't mention the War! Sorry if the hidden meaning is esoteric.......
> 
> 
> Want to watch MMFR and Friday would normally be the day but....... Kids are sick! Dang it! I could watch it at wife accepted level but not the same, can't wait oh....... First world problems.


That sucks!  My first world problem is if I don't watch MMFR tonight, I wont be able to watch it until Mon at the earliest since this weekend is out.


----------



## bori

How is the bass in San Andreas?


----------



## popalock

bori said:


> How is the bass in San Andreas?


"Faulty"


----------



## bori

popalock said:


> "Faulty"


OK cause I was wondering if I should wait for the lossless version. I have the DD version. I noticed the bass was weak so I thought it was because the audio.


----------



## beastaudio

popalock said:


> "Faulty"


----------



## popalock

beastaudio said:


>


^That's why we're friends...

You just get me... #Brohug


----------



## discone

audiofan1 said:


> Lets just say* Fury Road* is a mythical kind of bass movie, you know like the unicorn or a full size spare tire (or one at all these days!) Its the illusive 6 star movie we dream about! This movie has raised the bar and has become the standard in my book to be beat and I'm not apologizing for it or changing my mind I'm not sure why there are post regarding its dynamics as they are impeccable and not to mention the strong ULF underpinnings through out and variation of bass impact in spades . It was the perfect bass movie.
> 
> My final thoughts on the films bass and my system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kiss:



You all are making my ears drool with this talk about MMFR! 

We do not buy many movies unless it will have good replay value. These last few comments may have just pushed me over the edge.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Just watched gamer 3d

While a ok movie. The bass was great! And was only 4.99$


----------



## beastaudio

popalock said:


> ^That's why we're friends...
> 
> You just get me... [URL=http://www.avsforum.com/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=brohug]#brohug [/URL]


#brohug #madvapes #kanye4president


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

I know this has likely been mentioned before but it seems Netflix is sporadically filtering the LFE in their catalog.

Watched that wretched TMNBay,


Spoiler














 movie and noticed that LFE was effectively non-existent. Which also highlighted the lack of dynamics.

Also noticed this with In Enemy Hands recently as well. Never seen the film before but one would expect depth charges to have some oomph but alas to no avail on Netflix.

Is this a widespread issue? It did not seem to be the case with Bayformers 4, just a loud flat mix that did have a few moments that were moderately impressive when it was solely a bass beat.

Best regards,
KvE


----------



## Shreds

OK, here is MMFR from the sub out with re-directed bass starting at 100Hz.
















There's definitely some low nuggets in there.


----------



## coolcat4843

Unfortunately, _Mad Max: Fury Road_, doesn't have much below 20Hz. 
Another neutered Blu-ray release.
When will film mixers learn to use full bandwidth audio tracks, on every BD?

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/466-mad-max-fury-road-discussion-poll/


----------



## audiofan1

coolcat4843 said:


> Unfortunately, _Mad Max: Fury Road_, doesn't have much below 20Hz.
> Another neutered Blu-ray release.
> When will film mixers learn to use full bandwidth audio tracks, on every BD?
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/466-mad-max-fury-road-discussion-poll/


There was nothing unfortunate at all about this mix or bass in my book subjective or not:kiss: I'm not even sure the words "not much" and Fury Road can be said with a straight face.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

audiofan1 said:


> There was nothing unfortunate at all about this mix or bass in my book subjective or not:kiss: I'm not even sure the words "not much" and Fury Road can be said with a straight face.


I've seen 3 graphs now all of same
Movie and they all are different. Which one is accurate?


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> I've seen 3 graphs now all of same
> Movie and they all are different. Which one is accurate?


 I'm going off experience here so on goes my subjective hat from a tactile stand point and with different resonati from my room, I've become aware when and where they may occur . Fury Road taped them all form including chest leg and seat vibration and a few new ones. The underpinnings where there make no mistake and with sufficient level to boot , Its hard to believe still the movie was packed with this much variation given the sheer amount of bass content


----------



## Brian Fineberg

audiofan1 said:


> I'm going off experience here so on goes my subjective hat from a tactile stand point and with different resonati from my room, I've become aware when and where they may occur . Fury Road taped them all form including chest leg and seat vibration and a few new ones. The underpinnings where there make no mistake and with sufficient level to boot , Its hard to believe still the movie was packed with this much variation given the sheer amount of bass content


Ha

I use the exact method. In fact last night I watched gamer. Halfway through I was like. I fee this one digging deep did some research and sure enough. Digs to deep single digits. 

I agree with mad max


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> Ha
> 
> I use the exact method. In fact last night I watched gamer. Halfway through I was like. I fee this one digging deep did some research and sure enough. Digs to deep single digits.
> 
> I agree with mad max


 That is one beast of a sound track on Gamer, even from the very beginning it pretty much lets you know it got the goods!


----------



## audiofan1

I'm about to finally watch "John Wick" in atmos (second viewing after the LionsGate debacle though) to kick off the long weekend! Hope everyone has a good Labor Day


----------



## NorthSky

Yeah, for some folks 'Interstellar' and 'Mad Max' bass just ain't going down deep low enough...below 20Hz or so. 

But for me, not only I love them two flicks, but the bass is plenty satisfying in my own room...I don't need no one Hertz or so to shake my butt. 

So some of you guys can hug and kiss all the graphs you want, and all the readings you see on the internet, but me I listen and enjoy the deal offered by the Warner Bros sound mixing people. ...And you can continue to read your graphs while I and others we ride them storms with true passion and no antiseptic/analytic depression.


----------



## KevinH

Just spun a bit of MMFR. Audio menu on the disc is just "english"......audio button on Oppo 105 remote pulls up Dolby True HD...........Marantz 7702 just displays Dolby Atmos. I assume this is all correct even though I'm only running 5.1?


----------



## audiofan1

KevinH said:


> Just spun a bit of MMFR. Audio menu on the disc is just "english"......audio button on Oppo 105 remote pulls up Dolby True HD...........Marantz 7702 just displays Dolby Atmos. I assume this is all correct even though I'm only running 5.1?


 Yes! Its the DSU that will be at play for the audio but the 7702 is still 5.1 ! before installing my height channels I noticed this as well , the sound can be more expansive if its to your likening


----------



## AJ72

Watched first 45 minutes of MMFR when the wife, who's sick in bed, tells me to turn it down. Talk about crying poor here all I want to do is watch this damn movie in peace! Serenity now! 

So far like what I've seen........


----------



## MKtheater

OK thanks to fatshaft here is my first attempt at a PVA


Mad Max Fury Road





Here is HTTYD





Better to see


----------



## KevinH

Gotcha......and I have no means to change anything so I assume I'm just getting the 5.1 Dolby True HD track more or less?





audiofan1 said:


> Yes! Its the DSU that will be at play for the audio but the 7702 is still 5.1 ! before installing my height channels I noticed this as well , the sound can be more expansive if its to your likening


----------



## NorthSky

AJ72 said:


> Watched first 45 minutes of MMFR when the wife, who's sick in bed, tells me to turn it down. Talk about crying poor here all I want to do is watch this damn movie in peace! Serenity now!
> 
> So far like what I've seen........


Solution for your lovely wife: Ear plugs.


----------



## wth718

MKtheater said:


> OK thanks to fatshaft here is my first attempt at a PVA
> 
> 
> Mad Max Fury Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is HTTYD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better to see


Fatshaft, can you add HTTYD to that gif you made of the top LFE movies?


----------



## Fatshaft

wth718 said:


> Fatshaft, can you add HTTYD to that gif you made of the top LFE movies?


I've done it with Battle LA cause it looks the same


----------



## MKtheater

Can you do that comparing mad max and battle LA? Battle LA is a bass monster and it gives it perspective.


----------



## Fatshaft

MKtheater said:


> Can you do that comparing mad max and battle LA? Battle LA is a bass monster and it gives it perspective.


I completely agree


----------



## NorthSky

What Max has in sheer "acupuncture" Battle has it in extension.


----------



## bori

popalock said:


> "Faulty"


Very nice. No bass in this movie.


----------



## wth718

Fatshaft said:


> I've done it with Battle LA cause it looks the same


Thanks. Out of the two, HTTYD has SLIGHTLY better level and better dynamics. Love them both.


----------



## MKtheater

Here is FotP and the reason I am doing these old ones is that the PVA had a different scale when originally measured.


----------



## Zhorik

bori said:


> Very nice. No bass in this movie.


On the Blu Ray?


----------



## bori

Zhorik said:


> On the Blu Ray?


No Dolby Digital.


----------



## Mrkazador

@Fatshaft, if you have Photoshop or similar program you can merge the two graphs together and change the color so its easier to compare like this one I did a while back



Mrkazador said:


> Got the photos from databass and merged elysium and enders game to compare. Enders Game has a lot more content at 30hz.


----------



## Fatshaft

Mrkazador said:


> @Fatshaft , if you have Photoshop or similar program you can merge the two graphs together and change the color so its easier to compare like this one I did a while back


Thanks
I remember playing with Photoshop many years ago and found it super complicated 
It's not for me...
TBH, I really don't mind the gif changing back and forth...I find it to look pretty decent.

Thanks again


----------



## datranz

Mad Max reminds me of tron...not very deep but at 20hz, it packs a wallop...i actually enjoy these type of mixes. BTW i also have a few buttkickers lfe on my seats that made the experience over the top.


----------



## Toe

Wow! MMFR looks like a monster in the 25-50hz range! Battle LA has better extension, but both are monsters in their own way.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Watched
The darkest hour

Last night. Not bad little bass flick


----------



## MKtheater

Here is what my TIH bluray shows, it seems a bit different than DBs version


----------



## Shreds

TIH was a well done mix, still one of my fav's.


----------



## wth718

MKtheater said:


> Here is what my TIH bluray shows, it seems a bit different than DBs version


That's odd.I remember there being a big 4Hz spike during the cop car scene. This graph doesn't seem to show that.


----------



## nube

MKtheater said:


> Here is what my TIH bluray shows, it seems a bit different than DBs version


Looks like DB's to me:










Peak vs. Average (PvA) graphs are not an exact depiction of the content in a movie - they are a visual approximation. Your graphs utilize an offset (essentially, running the PvA hot) plus completely different FFTs and Bins, which changes how peaks and transients are measured and at what resolution - they over-emphasize some things and under-emphasize others.

The point is, there's no controversy here, James - yours isn't materially different than the original on Data-Bass.com. PvAs aren't going to vary much in the average (red) trace unless you wildly F something up.

The numerical measurements are the important part. The rest - Scenecaps and PvAs - are mostly just to help people visualize.


----------



## Toe

Finally watched MMFR today and OMFG........ Being a bass fest guy, I cant think of anything that even comes close to this one overall for LFE/audio. Absolute monster! My new demo disc for sure and absolutely loved it! Me and the GF were laughing our asses off only 15 minutes or so into the film with this one cranked up to reference level as it was absolutely relentless! After it was over, we both just came upstairs and she had her head in her hands dumbfounded by the experience. Damn thing wore us out in the best possible way! I feel like I have been assaulted by LFE/audio! Absolutely INSANE HT ride!

Beautiful 2d transfer as well. Cant imagine throwing in the 3d element which I will try next watch.


----------



## dlbeck

Time stamps of some of the better scenes (IMO) from MMFR:

0:00 - 5:58 - Intro
21:18 - 30:12 - First Run SandStorm
48:46 - 55:58 - Safe Passage
1:07:47 - 1:12:55 - Stuck in the Mud
1:30:04 - 1:46:54 - Final Fury Road


----------



## MKtheater

nube said:


> Looks like DB's to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peak vs. Average (PvA) graphs are not an exact depiction of the content in a movie - they are a visual approximation. Your graphs utilize an offset (essentially, running the PvA hot) plus completely different FFTs and Bins, which changes how peaks and transients are measured and at what resolution - they over-emphasize some things and under-emphasize others.
> 
> The point is, there's no controversy here, James - yours isn't materially different than the original on Data-Bass.com. PvAs aren't going to vary much in the average (red) trace unless you wildly F something up.
> 
> The numerical measurements are the important part. The rest - Scenecaps and PvAs - are mostly just to help people visualize.



Oh good, I tried posting this at DB but my phone would not do it. I am just wondering why the level is 5 dB down where Mad max was damn close. I want to make sure I am not posting crap.


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> Finally watched MMFR today and OMFG........ Being a bass fest guy, I cant think of anything that even comes close to this one overall for LFE/audio. Absolute monster! My new demo disc for sure and absolutely loved it! Me and the GF were laughing our asses off only 15 minutes or so into the film with this one cranked up to reference level as it was absolutely relentless! After it was over, we both just came upstairs and she had her head in her hands dumbfounded by the experience. Damn thing wore us out in the best possible way! I feel like I have been assaulted by LFE/audio! Absolutely INSANE HT ride!
> 
> Beautiful 2d transfer as well. Cant imagine throwing in the 3d element which I will try next watch.


Dang Toe!!!! 

That may be the best write up of a movie I've ever read. I finally got my hands on MMFR and when I read your post I almost ran downstairs to watch it immediately. But I had to restrain myself because the kids are in bed (school tomorrow). And I know there will be no sleeping in this house when this movie is being played!


----------



## digler84

call me strange, but i just never liked any of the mad max movies, and this new one seems to be the same. i don't know what it is, but the genre is just too bizarre for me. now, with that being said, i had not planned on viewing the new one but with all the talk of what a bass monster it is, i just have to bite my lip and give it a spin. ahh, the power of monster bass. there have been more than a few movies that i don't really care for, but have in my collection because of a few scenes that can't be ignored. 

tell me this isn't a sickness......


----------



## Toe

Hopinater said:


> Dang Toe!!!!
> 
> That may be the best write up of a movie I've ever read. I finally got my hands on MMFR and when I read your post I almost ran downstairs to watch it immediately. But I had to restrain myself because the kids are in bed (school tomorrow). And I know there will be no sleeping in this house when this movie is being played!


Definitely wait until you can let if fly as far as the volume goes Hop! Curious to hear your thoughts after you watch it.  Man, I would LOVE to hear the full Atmos experience with this one! Between the subs and my kickers, the couch was doing this wobbling/imploding up and down type effect and it really put you right in the vehicles. It was ridiculous! The film is just a full on HT experience!


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> Definitely wait until you can let if fly as far as the volume goes Hop! Curious to hear your thoughts after you watch it.  Man, I would LOVE to hear the full Atmos experience with this one! Between the subs and my kickers, the couch was doing this wobbling/imploding up and down type effect and it really put you right in the vehicles. It was ridiculous! The film is just a full on HT experience!


Toe…sounds like you had a thrill ride. Now you need a few days to recover. 

And I agree, I can't imagine what full Atmos must be like with a movie of this caliber. Brian F said it was incredible played in his new theater with full Atmos. 

Brian…That theater you just built was made for movies like this. I have to say I'm a little jealous.


----------



## ambesolman

Just watched Planes 2. Fun movie with some good bass moments. Thought my kid would like it more, but he's 4mo old so what does he know


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## popalock

ambesolman said:


> Just watched Planes 2. Fun movie with some good bass moments. Thought my kid would like it more, but he's 4mo old so what does he know
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Hahaha... Kids these days don't appreciate $hit.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> Toe…sounds like you had a thrill ride. Now you need a few days to recover.
> 
> And I agree, I can't imagine what full Atmos must be like with a movie of this caliber. Brian F said it was incredible played in his new theater with full Atmos.
> 
> Brian…That theater you just built was made for movies like this. I have to say I'm a little jealous.


it sure was!!

best AV experience I have ever had...

I get to watch it all over again this week (my wife was home..so I didnt have it too loud..but even at the level I watched I am dumbfounded i didnt get a text to turn it down..lol) at my usual level of around -7 or so 

plus now that i understand the story a bit better I wont feel a wtf is going on as much..

started watching mad max (the original) and man its weird...doesnt help it was made in the 80's and on a skeleton budget

hopefully the second one is better


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> it sure was!!
> 
> best AV experience I have ever had...
> 
> I get to watch it all over again this week (my wife was home..so I didnt have it too loud..but even at the level I watched I am dumbfounded i didnt get a text to turn it down..lol) at my usual level of around -7 or so
> 
> plus now that i understand the story a bit better I wont feel a wtf is going on as much..
> 
> started watching mad max (the original) and man its weird...doesnt help it was made in the 80's and on a skeleton budget
> 
> hopefully the second one is better


I was in high school when the original Mad Max movies were released. They were very popular with the high school population in the 80's mostly because they were so intense and considered bad a$$ back then. They were strange but fun to watch. 

Of course back then we were watching them on a VHS on 19 inch TVs with audio running through the TV speakers. But it was still fun.

The franchise just kept gaining momentum with each release. The 2nd one was better than the first and the third _(Beyond Thunderdome)_ used the popularity of Tina Turner to make it the most popular of them all. 

My friends and I really liked them so I'm looking forward to watching this new one with my current system. It should be incredible.


----------



## shpitz

Brian Fineberg said:


> doesnt help it was made in the 80's and on a skeleton budget


Actually, the 70's 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079501/?ref_=nv_sr_2


----------



## discone

I broke down and bought MMFR Sunday and watched it last night. I can't say to much more then what has been said already by Toe or others. 

This film was over the top from audio, video and action and I liked every bit of it.  At first I thought the wife may not sit through it all but she enjoyed it all the same. She loved the gutiar soloist HaHa! I for one could use a car or two from the film but then maybe not as it may give me Road Rage.

I've been hoping for a good movie when we host the Christmas party. Unless something else comes along this is it.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

shpitz said:


> Actually, the 70's
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079501/?ref_=nv_sr_2


ahhh i thought it was 1980...oops


----------



## MKtheater

Here is Star Trek





Looper





Ok, I am done until new movies come out.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MKtheater said:


> Here is Star Trek


----------



## beastaudio

Fatshaft said:


> I completely agree


Aside from the major bump further up, these two actually have about the same extension to 10hz. You see a bump in B:LA below that due to more effects, but rest assured MMFR still has some major stuff going on in the single digits at times. Love it. The wife went crazy after the little sandstorm hit, called it a night, and went to bed.... Haha


----------



## AJ72

Brian Fineberg said:


> it sure was!!
> 
> best AV experience I have ever had...
> 
> I get to watch it all over again this week (my wife was home..so I didnt have it too loud..but even at the level I watched I am dumbfounded i didnt get a text to turn it down..lol) at my usual level of around -7 or so
> 
> plus now that i understand the story a bit better I wont feel a wtf is going on as much..
> 
> started watching mad max (the original) and man its weird...doesnt help it was made in the 80's and on a skeleton budget
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully the second one is better


Second one is weirder. They are cult classics in Australia for being somewhat ahead of their time as well as launching Mel Gibson onto the international stage. The unexpected box office success ( the first one made a $hitload ) spawned the next two and now three films. Never been my favourites though and can't imagine much bass in the first three. MMFR more than makes up for that.


----------



## Scott27

Mad Max: Fury Subwoofers!


----------



## coolcat4843

Scott27 said:


> Mad Max: Fury Subwoofers!


----------



## azz7686

Just to chime in but not interrupt the MMFR talk which was awesome, I did a re-spin of the newer Red Dawn and that wasn't to bad for bass the explosions and gun shots were very good it sounded good to me anyway just wondered if any of you have watched it lately. I'm in awe with the new addition of my sub I feel like a kid again


----------



## NorthSky

coolcat4843 said:


>


He simply substituted the word "Road" for "Subwoofers" ...just good humor...nothing confusing about that, really.


----------



## mo949

Brian Fineberg said:


> Watched
> The darkest hour
> 
> Last night. Not bad little bass flick


I remember liking the bass in that one.  Did you get the 3D special for this? Look good if so?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

mo949 said:


> I remember liking the bass in that one. Did you get the 3D special for this? Look good if so?


Yup. 4.99 on Amazon


----------



## basshead81

coolcat4843 said:


>


hu·mor
ˈ(h)yo͞omər/Submit
noun
1.
the quality of being amusing or comic, especially as expressed in literature or speech.
"his tales are full of humor"


----------



## Fatshaft

Idiots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

















































Was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo looking forward to this one


----------



## Patzig

Fatshaft said:


> Was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo looking forward to this one


Yup. Watched last night, such a let down. Seemed like the whole audio track was lifeless.


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ Meh! oh well , what really sucks is I'm still buying a copy


----------



## Scott Simonian

Why would you expect any more from an Avengers movie?


----------



## Hopinater

Fatshaft said:


> Idiots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo looking forward to this one


I haven't seen the movie but your GIF commentary was priceless.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Iron Man and CA:WS are my favorite mixes from the more recent Marvel films. Although I like GotG but wish the bass was deeper.

The first Avengers films was rather unsatisfying is Ultron about the same or worse in the bass department?

Best regards,
KvE


----------



## beastaudio

You dudes are judging this once again off a streaming version. You gotta stop with all that. Hold out hope that the DISC version will be better. How many times has this been proven lately? Even over the redbox stuff too? Ya'll trippin'


----------



## Fatshaft

beastaudio said:


> You dudes are judging this once again off a streaming version. You gotta stop with all that. Hold out hope that the DISC version will be better. How many times has this been proven lately? Even over the redbox stuff too? Ya'll trippin'


You're DEAD wrong buddy


----------



## phildaant

beastaudio said:


> You dudes are judging this once again off a streaming version. You gotta stop with all that. Hold out hope that the DISC version will be better. How many times has this been proven lately? Even over the redbox stuff too? Ya'll trippin'


I agree! Streaming is no match!


----------



## phildaant

Fatshaft said:


> You're DEAD wrong buddy


Prove it.


----------



## beastaudio

Fatshaft said:


> You're DEAD wrong buddy


Seriously? I am looking at BR.com and it is showing same release date for you guys as it is for us. Do you magically somehow have a disc?


----------



## Patzig

phildaant said:


> Prove it.


We need an auto PM every time this comes up. EDIT: I'm* not streaming.


----------



## Fatshaft

phildaant said:


> Prove it.


I have nothing to prove to you 
The world is big you know!
It's already out!
Ok then see here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Avengers-Blu-ray-Robert-Downey-Junior/dp/B00WEFSO5W



beastaudio said:


> Seriously? I am looking at BR.com and it is showing same release date for you guys as it is for us. Do you magically somehow have a disc?


Like I said...The world is BIG! 

I completely trust my source and was told this is the 3D BR too!


----------



## beastaudio

Sergio I am not going to run to my hiding place and cry like a little child until I see some graphs....And if 'tis true, then I will for sure go and do just that. I've been saying since I saw this in theaters that they have the opportunity of a lifetime to do this one right....

Devastation could ensue, but not for now......at least not for now....


----------



## Fatshaft

beastaudio said:


> Sergio I am not going to run to my hiding place and cry like a little child until I see some graphs....And if 'tis true, then I will for sure go and do just that. I've been saying since I saw this in theaters that they have the opportunity of a lifetime to do this one right....
> 
> Devastation could ensue, but not for now......at least not for now....


NP. Beast, please don't do that 

My source said I should be getting the graph soon. 
My reaction above is what he told me in the first email I got from him.
He knows I'm dying to see this movie and he said be prepared to be "Major appointed" 

We even have a member @Patzig confirming it. 

Anyways...I'll post it as soon as I receive it


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> NP. Beast, please don't do that
> 
> My source said I should be getting the graph soon.
> My reaction above is what he told me in the first email I got from him.
> He knows I'm dying to see this movie and he said be prepared to be "Major appointed"
> 
> We even have a member @Patzig confirming it.
> 
> Anyways...I'll post it as soon as I receive it


This was also posted so time last month


----------



## Fatshaft

Brian Fineberg said:


> This was also posted so time last month


----------



## coolrda

Man, you bass guys sure have a lot of problems with a lot of different soundtracks. We never have any issues with those.

Signed, 
Bose Owners, Laptop Users, Cult of the High Frequency


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


>


Someone last month posted that bass was anemic in ultron on BR


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> Someone last month posted that bass was anemic in ultron on BR


That's true…. Now that you mention it I remember seeing that.


----------



## Fatshaft

Brian Fineberg said:


> Someone last month posted that bass was anemic in ultron on BR


Oh, my bad...did not see that post...but it wasn't even out a month ago!


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> Oh, my bad...did not see that post...but it wasn't even out a month ago!


So Fatshaft, are we talking Avengers bad as far as the bass goes in Avengers 2?


----------



## Fatshaft

Toe said:


> So Fatshaft, are we talking Avengers bad as far as the bass goes in Avengers 2?


Waiting for the PvA and I will gif it with The Avengers first one


----------



## SvtFoci

I was afraid they would screw Avengers again. What a shame and loss of awesome opportunity.


----------



## MKtheater

KMFDMvsEnya said:


> Iron Man and CA:WS are my favorite mixes from the more recent Marvel films. Although I like GotG but wish the bass was deeper.
> 
> The first Avengers films was rather unsatisfying is Ultron about the same or worse in the bass department?
> 
> Best regards,
> KvE


TIH is my favorite Marvel movie track followed by a couple X-men and then CA:TWS.


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

There are scenes in Fury Road where the bass just doesn't let up for long stretches, much like Tron Legacy. I was watching Fury road tonight while my wife and kids were out. Had it turned up pretty loud in the living room, where the dual NXG's reside. When they got home, my wife said she could clearly hear the subwoofers from out in the driveway when they got out of the car. She wasn't happy. I'm still amazed and what the NX-BAS-500s can do for such a low price.


----------



## WereWolf84

Just have a quick view of the Avengers Age Of Ultron, very disappointed on the audio quality especially the bass very much worse than first one


----------



## Brian Fineberg

WereWolf84 said:


> Just have a quick view of the Avengers Age Of Ultron, very disappointed on the audio quality especially the bass very much worse than first one


is that even possible? are we talking like...the hobbit bad?

Ill even take GotG bass at this point


----------



## WereWolf84

Brian Fineberg said:


> is that even possible? are we talking like...the hobbit bad?
> 
> Ill even take GotG bass at this point


the audio is DTS-HD MA, but sounds like watching VCD


----------



## Shreds

audiofan1 said:


> ^^^ Meh! oh well , what really sucks is I'm still buying a copy


Not me. Marvel can suck it with their weak sauce Avengers mixes.


----------



## beastaudio

WereWolf84 said:


> the audio is DTS-HD MA, but sounds like watching VCD


Someone should get fired over all of this....


----------



## Bassment

I bet avengers 2 will get rave sound quality reviews watching it on sound bars and HTIB's. It was very likely specifically designed for that. Disney's target market is families with children who watch movies in their living room on a TV. Or on a laptop. Not in a dedicated home theater. And then the children get avenger's toys and Disney makes a few billion dollars.


----------



## Scott Simonian

I'm sure it actually sounds fine and probably has a fairly aggressive 7.1 mix. 

But the bass rolls off around 30hz so pppffffttttt.


----------



## jasonmichaelh

Fatshaft said:


> I have nothing to prove to you
> The world is big you know!
> It's already out!
> Ok then see here:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Avengers-Blu-ray-Robert-Downey-Junior/dp/B00WEFSO5W


That link shows pre-order too. 

Anyway, good to get a heads up, but also good to site sources. Holding out hope until it is released to public on disc.


----------



## Fatshaft

WOW 
Gonna have to crank the volume up on this one!!!!
I sure hope the N.A. release won't be this bad!!!!
For those that listen @ reference volume, you'll need to increase about +7DB to equal reference volume! 
Sooooooooooo sad


----------



## Scott Simonian

What's funny is that you guys are like, "this sucks ass! where is the bass?" yet it's pretty much the same as Mad Max which got overwhelmingly great comments and all it has is a couple of blips under 20hz in like two scenes.


Just sayin'. 


For the record, MM is a much more fun and enjoyable thrill ride and Avengers is just ... kiddy superhero stuffz. 

@Fatshaft if you're not afraid to do so, how about a gif of Mad Max and Ultron? You know... for educational purposes.


----------



## Patzig

I think the issue here is the volume of the soundtrack as Fatshaft has mentioned. I ended up bumping up to +2dB halfway through the movie, and all bass still seemed non existent. Maybe I need to go watch the movie again at +7dB.


----------



## audiofan1

Scott Simonian said:


> What's funny is that you guys are like, "this sucks ass! where is the bass?" yet it's pretty much the same as Mad Max which got overwhelmingly great comments and all it has is a couple of blips under 20hz in like two scenes.
> 
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> For the record, MM is a much more fun and enjoyable thrill ride and Avengers is just ... kiddy superhero stuffz.
> 
> @Fatshaft if you're not afraid to do so, how about a gif of Mad Max and Ultron? You know... for educational purposes.


Leave Max out of this


----------



## wth718

Scott Simonian said:


> What's funny is that you guys are like, "this sucks ass! where is the bass?" yet it's pretty much the same as Mad Max which got overwhelmingly great comments and all it has is a couple of blips under 20hz in like two scenes.
> 
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> For the record, MM is a much more fun and enjoyable thrill ride and Avengers is just ... kiddy superhero stuffz.
> 
> @Fatshaft if you're not afraid to do so, how about a gif of Mad Max and Ultron? You know... for educational purposes.


Can't argue that, essentially, MMFR is a largely 30Hz movie in it's average, but peaks are much different (much like Tron:Legacy). And subjectively, there's ZERO contest. Also, the overall track was kind of lifeless, I gotta say.


----------



## 465784678

Avengers Age of Ultron is a lifeless movie. Another failure for sound. You can barely hear the dynamics in the movie. From the very opening scene with tanks firing, guns blazing, and vehicles blowing up you can barely hear any of it. As far as bass it is pitiful.


----------



## beastaudio

Scott Simonian said:


> What's funny is that you guys are like, "this sucks ass! where is the bass?" yet it's pretty much the same as Mad Max which got overwhelmingly great comments and all it has is a couple of blips under 20hz in like two scenes.
> 
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> For the record, MM is a much more fun and enjoyable thrill ride and Avengers is just ... kiddy superhero stuffz.
> 
> @Fatshaft if you're not afraid to do so, how about a gif of Mad Max and Ultron? You know... for educational purposes.


I think overlaying those you will see the main difference: MM has a TON of content around 30, just like avengers appears to as well, BUT MM taking a larger average has some seriously decent stuff down to 10hz along with it, as well as being louder overall in the mix.


----------



## Scott Simonian

We shall see.

If the difference is only in level... well, that's an easy fix and around here a pretty irrelevant issue since most in here have their levels way out of whack anyway.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

MM:FR the LFE channel average is ~10dbs. They easily could have laid off the compressor for it and the main LCR channels and it still would have been a mighty impressive track and could have left more room for deeper bass notes.

Best regards,
KvE


----------



## Hopinater

Okay I finally got the house to myself so I watched Mad Max and let the subs fly. You guys didn't oversell this movie at all. WOW! My couch was rumbling and shaking for much of the movie and by the time it was over I felt like I had been knocked around almost as much as Max. It was fantastic! I found myself smiling during different scenes and asked myself: "Why can't all movies be like this?"

Also, my initial reaction is to say that the _over all_ audio was fantastic. What I really liked about it was that the audio was done right, it completely engrossed me in the film. I'm actually considering going back to the basement and watching it again.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> Okay I finally got the house to myself so I watched Mad Max and let the subs fly. You guys didn't oversell this movie at all. WOW! My couch was rumbling and shaking for much of the movie and by the time it was over I felt like I had been knocked around almost as much as Max. It was fantastic! I found myself smiling during different scenes and asked myself: "Why can't all movies be like this?"
> 
> Also, my initial reaction is to say that the _over all_ audio was fantastic. What I really liked about it was that the audio was done right, it completely engrossed me in the film. I'm actually considering going back to the basement and watching it again.


My second viewing is tonight! House to myself. Time to crank it!


----------



## NorthSky

Patzig said:


> I think the issue here is the volume of the soundtrack as Fatshaft has mentioned. I ended up bumping up to +2dB halfway through the movie, and all bass still seemed non existent. Maybe I need to go watch the movie again at +7dB.


Utron...did they recorded the soulds on location? ...30Hz peak is quite impressive...pyramid shape. 

I luv sci-fi flicks, with plenty of bass to shake my butt.  ...And if Utron is any close to a Disneyland ride...strap them kids to their seats. 
I gong to get myself few Avengers plastic figurines...to decor my premises.


----------



## Fatshaft

Scott Simonian said:


> What's funny is that you guys are like, "this sucks ass! where is the bass?" yet it's pretty much the same as Mad Max which got overwhelmingly great comments and all it has is a couple of blips under 20hz in like two scenes.
> 
> 
> Just sayin'.


Sorry Scott but they are completely different.
MM is way louder.
There's maybe a 10DB difference between both tracks (This is what I'm pointing at)
Avengers looks like it was made for earphones!

You know I'm sure it will probably hit hard at my place but I have a feeling I will have to listen @ +25DB on my Master volume 

Just sayin'.


----------



## NorthSky

Utron wasn't recorded in a phone boot?


----------



## Fatshaft

Can't believe how low the volume is on Ultron


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> Can't believe how low the volume is on Ultron


It has better extension though than he first avengers


----------



## audiofan1

Fatshaft said:


> Sorry Scott but they are completely different.
> MM is way louder.
> There's maybe a 10DB difference between both tracks (This is what I'm pointing at)
> Avengers looks like it was made for earphones!
> 
> You know I'm sure it will probably hit hard at my place but I have a feeling I will have to listen @ +25DB on my Master volume
> 
> Just sayin'.


 + 25DB LOL! Only you FS I figure they wanted to out do the first one by seeing just how steep of a cliff they could drop off the bass from they could've of just asked this guy and gave us the goods!







:kiss:


----------



## beastaudio

Wow. 10dB differential. Crank it up doods


----------



## Scott Simonian

Yeah. Turn it up!


----------



## Fatshaft

Here you go Scotty 








@beastaudio your avatar scares the crap out of me!


----------



## MKtheater

It looks like 5 dB less at 30hz, the same at 20hz, but 8 dB more at 10. The average level is very low so I bet this running hot sounds better than the first, more weight to it. I am still not thrilled though.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Fatshaft said:


> Here you go Scotty


Yeah, definitely louder than Ultron. Thanks.

Not meaning to put you to work but is it possible to "level match" the graphs so we can look at the difference in PvA ignoring the difference in level?


----------



## beastaudio

Fatshaft said:


> Here you go Scotty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @beastaudio your avatar scares the crap out of me!


I fixed it back to something normal  I was just having fun for a bit


----------



## wth718

Going off memory, Ultron does have more extension than the first, but there's not much of it. I usually listen at -10/-8 db, but cranked this up to -2 and went up 2 db on the sub level, too. Still seemed lifeless to me overall, not just the LFE.


----------



## bori

WereWolf84 said:


> the audio is DTS-HD MA, but sounds like watching VCD


Agreed


----------



## NorthSky

Can adding DSP Cinema reverb, and enlarging the room's dimension help...with Utron soundtrack?


----------



## Scott Simonian

NorthSky said:


> Can adding DSP Cinema reverb, and enlarging the room's dimension help...with Utron soundtrack?


I'll let you know but it (CinemaDSP) does not do anything other than enhance the way the acoustically space is perceived. So a crummy soundtrack will still sound crummy ....just.... enhanced.


----------



## Toe

MMFR and Avengers 2 are not even in the same galaxy. MM has about 15db advantage in the 20-50hz range on the average graph!!! 
From 10-20hz, Aveng 2 has nothing significant and MMFR is between 15-25db louder on the average.


----------



## mo949

Avengers/marvel franchise is tired and has no oomph and terrible home video sound mixes. Not even going to bother streaming this one.


----------



## NorthSky

Scott Simonian said:


> I'll let you know but it (CinemaDSP) does not do anything other than enhance the way the acoustically space is perceived. So a crummy soundtrack will still sound crummy ....just.... enhanced.


Ok Scott, good enough. 

You know...when I read someone mentioning that Disney is for kids and they don't want to scare them with too much low bass...because they want to make sure they feel no "pain" when purchasing all those Avengers U!tron products; figurines, t-shirts, baseball caps, coffee mugs, comic books, drawing books, crayolas, Halloween costumes, Avengers runners and shoes, caps, hammers, green plastic suits, latex spandex tights suits, ...all that U!tron stuff including stickers and tattoos; it all made sense @ the end. 

And for older teenagers, like us, too bad we won't have all the bass we wish for, and we'll have to order some of them Disney 3D Blu-rays from overseas if we really want them...'Ratatouille' from PIXAR...just as one example.

But you guys, bass aficionados of the higher echelon, why don't you get D-Box like the true bass shaker champions you all pretend to be? 
D-Box man...that's the way to truly put some serious trembling motion under your butts. Yeah, get them FOX Blu-ray titles encoded with D-Box motion and equip your home theater chairs with the appropriate gear...or just buy them chairs already equipped with D-Box motion...if you are too lazy to diy. 

Hey, what da ya think of dat now!  ...And I seriously mean that because once you experienced D-Box there is no coming back. 
And I believe that it ain't just FOX Blu-rays that are encoded by such...but also from other Hollywood movie studios. 

I have a big pile of Blus encoded with D-Box...I just need to get that chair...someday. Google it...you'll see what kind of "impact" I'm talkin' 'bout. 
Just a simple and logical suggestion to all bass lovers. ...Because after all, there is no good bass like bad ass.


----------



## NorthSky

mo949 said:


> Avengers/marvel franchise is tired and has no oomph and terrible home video sound mixes. Not even going to bother streaming this one.


That is exactly why earlier I asked if U!tron was recorded inside a phone boot, with some echoes added to it to simulate a larger phone boot. 
Kid's stuff man, kinder garden sand box for the easily sensitive type. ...With easy tears in their eyes when that hammer strikes.


----------



## Toe

Have you ever tried out D-Box NorthSky? I have tried it several times at various Cedia shows and have never been impressed. It really does turn HT into some type of ride which might sound cool (and some think it is), but I thought it was very gimmicky and felt very separate from what the subs were doing which took me out of the presentation. I find a well set up Buttkicker (or Crowson I am sure) attached to a floor joist or riser of some sort MUCH more natural and convincing vs D-Box. That's just me though and obviously there are many who love it.


----------



## NorthSky

Toe said:


> Have you ever tried out D-Box NorthSky? I have tried it several times at various Cedia shows and have never been impressed. It really does turn HT into some type of ride which might sound cool (and some think it is), but I thought it was very gimmicky and felt very separate from what the subs were doing which took me out of the presentation. I find a well set up Buttkicker (or Crowson I am sure) attached to a floor joist or riser of some sort MUCH more natural and convincing vs D-Box. That's just me though and obviously there are many who love it.


No Toe, I've just read extensively about it...right from the beginning when it was invented/developed by these two Frenchmen in Longueil, Quebec...my native province and language.

There are various designs...and from all prices....$5,000-30,000+ depending on how many seats and levels of motion...apparatuses and their centrifuge force...motor's strength. ...You can have all four corners of a two-seater, love seat, or couch, covered for the u!timate experience/shake. 

There must be some good theaters in Hollywood equipped with D-Box motion chairs...or are they the more private type? 
Peter (CINERAMAX) probably has some knowledge...much more than I about D-Box and which theaters. 

I don't know what type they had @ CEDIA in the past; can you give me a link?


----------



## coolrda

Toe said:


> Have you ever tried out D-Box NorthSky? I have tried it several times at various Cedia shows and have never been impressed. It really does turn HT into some type of ride which might sound cool (and some think it is), but I thought it was very gimmicky and felt very separate from what the subs were doing which took me out of the presentation. I find a well set up Buttkicker (or Crowson I am sure) attached to a floor joist or riser of some sort MUCH more natural and convincing vs D-Box. That's just me though and obviously there are many who love it.


I've watched a couple movies with D box and the one word that best described the experience is irratation.


----------



## Toe

NorthSky said:


> No Toe, I've just read extensively about it...right from the beginning when it was invented/developed by these two Frenchmen in Longueil, Quebec...my native province and language.
> 
> There are various designs...and from all prices....$5,000-30,000+ depending on how many seats and levels of motion...apparatuses and their centrifuge force...motor's strength. ...You can have all four corners of a two-seater, love seat, or couch, covered for the u!timate experience/shake.
> 
> There must be some good theaters in Hollywood equipped with D-Box motion chairs...or are they the more private type?
> Peter (CINERAMAX) probably has some knowledge...much more than I about D-Box and which theaters.
> 
> I don't know what type they had @ CEDIA in the past; can you give me a link?


No, I don't have a link. Cedia has been held in Denver 5 times since 2006 or 2007 and I have gone each time. I couldn't tell you what exactly they were using in the demo each time. I would sure as hell hope a demo at Cedia would be optimally setup, but who knows. Just know that it wasn't all it was cracked up to be and when you factor in the price, it was even less impressive.



coolrda said:


> I've watched a couple movies with D box and the one word that best described the experience is irratation.


That was my experience as well!


----------



## BillFree

Make sure you buy the latest D-Box equipment just out. Having followed D-Box for a long time and experienced it with 3D & top projector viewing, it is great. I haven't looked how the Dolby Atmos,DTS-X fits in to the system. D-Box has incredible amount of ready to experience D-box movies (thousands). Everytime I buy a new bluray i always look for the D-Box logo on back. D-box is expensive like Panamorpic lens, Kaleidescape streaming, (D-Box offered),we all want one.


----------



## Toe

BillFree said:


> Make sure you buy the latest D-Box equipment just out. Having followed D-Box for a long time and experienced it with 3D & top projector viewing, it is great. I haven't looked how the Dolby Atmos,DTS-X fits in to the system. D-Box has incredible amount of ready to experience D-box movies (thousands). Everytime I buy a new bluray i always look for the D-Box logo on back. D-box is expensive like Panamorpic lens, Kaleidescape streaming, (D-Box offered),we all want one.


Unless it has been dramatically improved from 2 years ago which is when I experienced it last, I sure don't want one in all due respect. There are a number of very expensive HT items that are WAY out of my price range that I would love to have (like a Sony 4k projector which I fell in love with), but D-box is absolutely not one of them from what I have experienced. I don't mean any disrespect though and respect that many enjoy it, I am just not one of them as I found it gimmicky and unnatural each and every time I have demoed it.


----------



## ambesolman

+1 Toe

I'd read about it for several years and finally got to try it a few years ago. They played the opening scene from I am Legend where Will Smith is driving in the mustang. That seat was tossing me around everywhere. It makes relaxing and watching a movie next to impossible and you'd spill your beer!


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## NorthSky

We're just talking; I added another perspective to the movie "impact" experience...with motion...which is certainly a good aspect of intense low bass. 

We all have various taste in movies, in music, in quality recordings, on amount of bass, on satisfying impact, on thrill rides, on roller coaster rides. 
The more folks joining the fun and with their experience, or not, that's what this thread is all about...master movies with great bass dominance and awesome encoding and decoding @ home. ...Like 'Interstellar'.


----------



## Scott Simonian

NorthSky said:


> But you guys, bass aficionados of the higher echelon, why don't you get D-Box like the true bass shaker champions you all pretend to be?
> D-Box man...that's the way to truly put some serious trembling motion under your butts.


Ugh.



Toe said:


> Have you ever tried out D-Box NorthSky?





NorthSky said:


> No Toe, I've just read extensively about it...


Yeah.. I can tell. You do not know of what you speak here, Bob. 



coolrda said:


> I've watched a couple movies with D box and the one word that best described the experience is irratation.


It's annoying as f**k and expensive too.


----------



## NorthSky

> I'd read about it for several years and finally got to try it a few years ago. They played the opening scene from I am Legend where Will Smith is driving in the mustang. That seat was tossing me around everywhere. It makes relaxing and watching a movie next to impossible and you'd spill your beer!


You can adjust the level of motion...there are several levels.


----------



## NorthSky

You are abso!utely right Scott; I don't have a single clue on what I'm talking about...no real first hand experience whatsoever.

But you do...and you didn't like it, and so Toe and others. I apologize...and let's get back to what you like...lots of bass, loud and low. 
I was a little off topic, and four people hate D-Box.

No problemo, only what we do love.


----------



## 465784678

Fatshaft said:


> Here you go Scotty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @beastaudio your avatar scares the crap out of me!


Thanks for the comparison. It's pure utter crap is what Ultron is. Couldn't believe what my ears weren't hearing.


----------



## ambesolman

Scott Simonian said:


>



Funny you posted this Scott. I had a conversation with an old buddy last week who swore that one of the people in the line to slap that lady around was a guy with a box of condoms. As I expected, he was wrong, but I had to pop it in to check🏼


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Defcon

Why would a studio release such a bad master? It has to be intentional, or did they crank it up in theaters to compensate?


----------



## beastaudio

mo949 said:


> Avengers/marvel franchise is tired and has no oomph and terrible home video sound mixes. Not even going to bother streaming this one.


avengers yes, marvel in general absolutely not. CATWS was an incredible mix. Tops in my book, Iron Man 1 had it going as well, TIH quite possibly the king of demos. These all span the timeframe of some of the earliest of the modern franchise to the NEXT to most recent in CATWS. They get it right sometimes, REAL right honestly. It's when they are samsonite (WAY OFF) like ultron here, is when it is truly disappointing. 



NorthSky said:


> Ok Scott, good enough.
> 
> You know...when I read someone mentioning that Disney is for kids and they don't want to scare them with too much low bass...because they want to make sure they feel no "pain" when purchasing all those Avengers U!tron products; figurines, t-shirts, baseball caps, coffee mugs, comic books, drawing books, crayolas, Halloween costumes, Avengers runners and shoes, caps, hammers, green plastic suits, latex spandex tights suits, ...all that U!tron stuff including stickers and tattoos; it all made sense @ the end.
> 
> And for older teenagers, like us, too bad we won't have all the bass we wish for, and we'll have to order some of them Disney 3D Blu-rays from overseas if we really want them...'Ratatouille' from PIXAR...just as one example.
> 
> But you guys, bass aficionados of the higher echelon, why don't you get D-Box like the true bass shaker champions you all pretend to be?
> D-Box man...that's the way to truly put some serious trembling motion under your butts. Yeah, get them FOX Blu-ray titles encoded with D-Box motion and equip your home theater chairs with the appropriate gear...or just buy them chairs already equipped with D-Box motion...if you are too lazy to diy.
> 
> Hey, what da ya think of dat now!  ...And I seriously mean that because once you experienced D-Box there is no coming back.
> And I believe that it ain't just FOX Blu-rays that are encoded by such...but also from other Hollywood movie studios.
> 
> I have a big pile of Blus encoded with D-Box...I just need to get that chair...someday. Google it...you'll see what kind of "impact" I'm talkin' 'bout.
> Just a simple and logical suggestion to all bass lovers. ...Because after all, there is no good bass like bad ass.


A good pair of 4 inch peak to peak 18" subwoofers directly behind my back get me going well enough to stay happy.... just sayin 



Defcon said:


> Why would a studio release such a bad master? It has to be intentional, or did they crank it up in theaters to compensate?


Seeing it at universal studios (wanted to IMAX it, but once again, theater was down for "maintenance"....Poo) it certainly wasn't "Quiet" and the mix seemed to me to be very well done at least for the large venue mix. Maybe the home mix guy fell asleep at the board when it came time to set the levels on this one and accidentally attenuated the bass 15dB.


----------



## mo949

beastaudio said:


> avengers yes, marvel in general absolutely not. CATWS was an incredible mix. Tops in my book, Iron Man 1 had it going as well, TIH quite possibly the king of demos. These all span the timeframe of some of the earliest of the modern franchise to the NEXT to most recent in CATWS. They get it right sometimes, REAL right honestly. It's when they are samsonite (WAY OFF) like ultron here, is when it is truly disappointing.


I agree with all this. When I mentioned the franchise was tired and lacking oomph, I meant it in a 'now a days' manner. It'd be pretty ridiculous to suggest that TIH or Iron Man 1 had no oomph


----------



## NorthSky

beastaudio said:


> Seeing it at universal studios (wanted to IMAX it, but once again, theater was down for "maintenance"....Poo) it certainly wasn't "Quiet" and the mix seemed to me to be very well done at least for the large venue mix. Maybe the home mix guy fell asleep at the board when it came time to set the levels on this one and accidentally attenuated the bass 15dB.


Lol, good one. ... * Maybe in the next Avengers they'll hire someone awake?

Avengers...Ultron...just those two words alone...you would think they'd call for something "impacting"? ...Doesn't really sound "kindergarten" to us/me/you?


----------



## beastaudio

mo949 said:


> I agree with all this. When I mentioned the franchise was tired and lacking oomph, I meant it in a 'now a days' manner. It'd be pretty ridiculous to suggest that TIH or Iron Man 1 had no oomph


The "nowadays" thing is just my point though. CATWS was done so well, I thought we had turned the page heading in the proper direction again. I had high hopes, and then they drop this piece of dung on us? It just goes to show you should have no expectations anymore.... I am gonna let well enough alone on this one, but I truly am disappointed in what I've been hearing from the few accounts out there so far. And I consider the sources credible for sure....


----------



## coolrda

So last nite I compared the streaming version of A2 vs JW vs TG with the 2.0 ST. Watched all of JW and there's some potential at least. TG was the sledgehammer of the bunch. Avengers was not only pulling up the rear in the theater but I compared them as well with the TV speakers in the bedroom with the same results. Clearly something is awry.


----------



## beastaudio

coolrda said:


> So last nite I compared the streaming version of A2 vs JW vs TG with the 2.0 ST. Watched all of JW and there's some potential at least. TG was the sledgehammer of the bunch. Avengers was not only pulling up the rear in the theater but I compared them as well with the TV speakers in the bedroom with the same results. Clearly something is awry.


em wha???? avengers 2, Jaws, Terminator:Genysis and start trek into darkness?


----------



## Scott Simonian

Lol


----------



## Bassment

beastaudio said:


> em wha???? avengers 2, Jaws, Terminator:Genysis and start trek into darkness?


JW = jurassic world. 2.0 ST = 2.0 sound track


----------



## coolrda

beastaudio said:


> em wha???? avengers 2, Jaws, Terminator:Genysis and start trek into darkness?


I really gotta quite reading your posts while driving. Now I got snot all over the windshield.


----------



## johnnygrandis

Wow how can they trash away the audio on Avengers, it seems like the audio has cut off dynamics all the way...  

So sad.


----------



## Fatshaft

WOW 
Here's something even more sad.
The idiots really screwed the English audio compared to the German audio 
Check the difference:


----------



## tvuong

^^ do they think German has a more capable sound system? I watched Age of Ultron 3D dtsMA7.1 last night and was soooo disappointed.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

tvuong said:


> ^^ do they think German has a more capable sound system? I watched Age of Ultron 3D dtsMA7.1 last night and was soooo disappointed.


Well at least I will now know to go in with low expectations.


----------



## Hopinater

^^ I KNEW I should have payed more attention in my German foreign language class.


----------



## phildaant

Hopinater said:


> ^^ I KNEW I should have payed more attention in my German foreign language class.


And English!


----------



## Hopinater

phildaant said:


> And English!


Ha Ha you are correct. No such word as payed. Well there is but it is an old nautical term no longer commonly used and certainly not relevant to my sentence.


----------



## NorthSky

That's a good one Fatshaft...and then on AVS when we talk movie's soundtracks...no wonder that people from various world's regions don't agree with each other. I've seen it in movie's reviews here...and over there. ...'Fast and Furious 7' was only one of the latest examples.


----------



## Fatshaft

Just spoke to Angela Merkel...(I had to know) she explained why the german audio had more bass.
She told me they search very hard for voice over actors with major bassy voices!


----------



## NorthSky

Dubbed...yep, that'll do it.


----------



## mo949

Fatshaft,

I don't know if you can, but you'd probably get a kick out of comparing the audio on the US bluray of Master and Commander to the Australian bluray. Sure to be some bass differences there


----------



## NorthSky

Maybe Ultron is total bass awesomeness in India? ...China?


----------



## SvtFoci

That Ultron graph is so sad, wow.


----------



## Gary147852

SvtFoci said:


> That Ultron graph is so sad, wow.


I agree. Sadder than those adopt a dog commercials(🎶arms of an angel)


----------



## SvtFoci

Lol, nice.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Fatshaft said:


> WOW
> Here's something even more sad.
> The idiots really screwed the English audio compared to the German audio
> Check the difference:


Different audio mix on the foreign language track. Typical.


----------



## NorthSky

Select French when in doubt.


----------



## coolrda

Look, we can go round and round with this, but all we really need is an ACC(Anatomical Correction Curve) track if Disney and Paramount are to continue using the Ferengi for sound editing.


----------



## digler84

it's not really a surprise that the audio track ended up as crap. i'm a huge marvel fan but i was VERY disappointed in the Ultron movie. don't get me wrong, i will still buy it, but i was really really hoping that the audio track would make up for the issues with the movie. guess not.


----------



## SvtFoci

digler84 said:


> it's not really a surprise that the audio track ended up as crap. i'm a huge marvel fan but i was VERY disappointed in the Ultron movie. don't get me wrong, i will still buy it, but i was really really hoping that the audio track would make up for the issues with the movie. guess not.


Why buy something you don't like?


----------



## digler84

good question. i guess im hoping another few viewings will change my mind on it. i've done that before, plus i guess i like to rewatch the latest movie before the next one comes out so i can refresh my memory about what is going on.


----------



## A L Wong

I watched AOU at MV -5dB from my usual -12Db, bumped up my SW hot by 3dB and engaged Dynamic EQ which I usually leave Off.
I find there are several good spots where the bass really shook my room ( Iron Man and The hulk falling through the collapsing tower ) but overall it sounds warm and muted and the gun shots and foot stomps are clearly missing.


----------



## wth718

Avengers 2 may have been an audio/bass turd, but Poltergeist is definitely not.


----------



## azz7686

well poltergeist it is


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

Just starting up Poltergeist to see what it can deliver. Not sure I can deal with Justin Hammer in the lead role as the father.


----------



## johnnygrandis

Did see the Avengers on Friday and the incredible Hulk yesterday, The Hulk is like audioheaven compare to the Avengers. I did like the Avengers Movie and the story but the audio kills the full enjoyment. Put some serious audio tracks to this and it would have gone from a 6 to a 9 in my book.


----------



## Killer_Nads

NorthSky said:


> You are abso!utely right Scott; I don't have a single clue on what I'm talking about...no real first hand experience whatsoever.
> 
> But you do...and you didn't like it, and so Toe and others. I apologize...and let's get back to what you like...lots of bass, loud and low.
> I was a little off topic, and four people hate D-Box.
> 
> No problemo, only what we do love.


Believe it or not, but i was actually one of the people who loved D-BOX, yes its not for every film. But it definitely adds a lot to the experience for action movies.

In fact, last year when i was looking to upgrade my home cinema with something new, i came across this for my room, but there was two problems. No.1 it was hardly available here in UK and information on it was very bleak! No.2 The price was ridiculously expensive! (can't even remember how much now).

In the end, instead i opted for bass shakers, then i found the Crowson Tactile Transducers, thanks to this forum  

I have to say I'm impressed with the crowsons since the last year, and they never get old! However, some part of me still wants to have D-Box in my house! Even if its only one chair 

I think having Crowsons, Dbox and Dolby Atmos would be the ultimate movie experience! Well I'm only missing the Dbox from this list now  However, i doubt i could ever get it unless it really became affordable (ie. 1-2k and not something like 10k)!


----------



## NorthSky

Killer_Nads said:


> Believe it or not, but i was actually one of the people who loved D-BOX, yes its not for every film. But it definitely adds a lot to the experience for action movies.
> In fact, last year when i was looking to upgrade my home cinema with something new, i came across this for my room, but there was two problems. No.1 it was hardly available here in UK and information on it was very bleak! No.2 The price was ridiculously expensive! (can't even remember how much now).
> In the end, instead i opted for bass shakers, then i found the Crowson Tactile Transducers, thanks to this forum
> I have to say I'm impressed with the crowsons since the last year, and they never get old! However, some part of me still wants to have D-Box in my house! Even if its only one chair
> I think having Crowsons, Dbox and Dolby Atmos would be the ultimate movie experience! Well I'm only missing the Dbox from this list now  However, i doubt i could ever get it unless it really became affordable (ie. 1-2k and not something like 10k)!


Scott too has some Tactile Transducers under his couch; two big sub drivers...right under his butt...that'll move you too. 

________

* Question: *The Maze Runner* any decent bass?


----------



## Scott Simonian

D-Box is one of those things that sounds great on paper but the actual movie-going experience of it.... not so much.

I've experienced it a few times (and was sure excited about it at the time) but ultimately found it a disappointed experience. I hate throwing out "gimmick" but ... it is. Takes you right out of the movie. 

Talk about 'anti-immersive' audio. 

Then there is that "4-D" stuff where spurts of water are shot in your face, interesting smells are emitted and rat tails whip your feet.


----------



## NorthSky

About the Bass in *The Maze Runner* ?


----------



## Mongo171

Scott Simonian said:


> D-Box is one of those things that sounds great on paper but the actual movie-going experience of it.... not so much.
> 
> I've experienced it a few times (and was sure excited about it at the time) but ultimately found it a disappointed experience. I hate throwing out "gimmick" but ... it is. Takes you right out of the movie.
> 
> Talk about 'anti-immersive' audio.
> 
> Then there is that "4-D" stuff where spurts of water are shot in your face, interesting smells are emitted and rat tails whip your feet.


Sea World in San Diego had that back in the early 2000's. They played a made-for-them movie about a guy who lived in a light house (or something like that). You got sprayed on by misters and wind blown on you. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Mongo171 said:


> Sea World in San Diego had that back in the early 2000's. They played a made-for-them movie about a guy who lived in a light house (or something like that). You got sprayed on by misters and wind blown on you. I thought it was pretty cool.


Disneyworld created it way back in 1989 with the opening of muppet vision 3d

Then made it even better with honey I shrunk the audience. Then tough to be a bug


----------



## johnnygrandis

MIX_MASTER_ICE said:


> Just starting up Poltergeist to see what it can deliver. Not sure I can deal with Justin Hammer in the lead role as the father.


Well yes how was it  ?


----------



## Zhorik

NorthSky said:


> About the Bass in *The Maze Runner* ?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdTxJLee200
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-3gRdPAtKM


From data-bass


Spoiler


----------



## Fatshaft

Calling Ultron...this is the way it's supposed to look like DA!


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> Disneyworld created it way back in 1989 with the opening of muppet vision 3d
> 
> Then made it even better with honey I shrunk the audience. Then tough to be a bug


Disney does it right IMO. Brian you forgot Mickey's PhilharMagic in Fantasyland.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> Calling Ultron...this is the way it's supposed to look like DA!


Too bad you couldn't pay me to watch it! The original one scared the crap out of me as a kid. Never mind this new one lol


----------



## Fatshaft

Brian Fineberg said:


> Too bad you couldn't pay me to watch it! The original one scared the crap out of me as a kid. Never mind this new one lol


I assure you "I" will NOT watch this! 
I can't stand horror movies!


----------



## Gary147852

Brian Fineberg said:


> Too bad you couldn't pay me to watch it! The original one scared the crap out of me as a kid. Never mind this new one lol


It's a pretty good movie


----------



## Gary147852

Fatshaft said:


> I assure you "I" will NOT watch this!
> I can't stand horror movies!


It's not even scary. More like transdimensional.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Gary147852 said:


> It's not even scary. More like transdimensional.


uhhh did you NOT see the clown in the kids room? or the kid eating tree? no thanks


----------



## beastaudio

NorthSky said:


> About the Bass in *The Maze Runner* ?


On another note, the atmos and surround on that movie was fantastically done! I can't wait for scorch trials to come out so I can watch them back to back


----------



## Brian Fineberg

beastaudio said:


> On another note, the atmos and surround on that movie was fantastically done! I can't wait for scorch trials to come out so I can watch them back to back


but no ATMOS for it on BR...although one of the best DSU upmixes


----------



## coolrda

beastaudio said:


> On another note, the atmos and surround on that movie was fantastically done! I can't wait for scorch trials to come out so I can watch them back to back


The new Avatar is a keeper. That's good to hear. I know very little about atmos and I need a crash course as its coming home, ready or not. I'll put that first on the list for playback.


----------



## NorthSky

The original 'Poltergeist' I like, very much. ...The new one...I don't know...it don't seem inviting...mediocre. 

'The Maze Runner'; too bad that the Blu wasn't Dolby Atmos encoded. And I was asking about the bass for a graph...thanks *Zhorik*.
And I thought that those giant doors could have hit real low...but that graph is not impressive @ all.
I do have the Blu...and I thought that the bass was missing...but wasn't sure...the why I asked the experts here. 

Time to get back to Max...

Oh, and Scott thx for your feedback on D-Box...I trust your judgement. ...If this thing gets us out of the movie experience by being distracting...then it's no good @ all...it's a gimmick...like kool aid in the morning with your Froot Loops serials. ;-)

Immersive bass...that's the ticket...and when we really want to move physically...there are those ...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

maze runner is highly regarded as a good bass movie


----------



## johnnygrandis

Poltergeist: W.O.W !! the Audio is just awesome - and not just the LFE track, well worth the time. Such great Audio mix, the movie was good but not great.


----------



## Scott Simonian

But the movie _looks_ terrible.


----------



## johnnygrandis

Brian Fineberg said:


> Too bad you couldn't pay me to watch it! The original one scared the crap out of me as a kid. Never mind this new one lol


You need to see this, I to don't like Scary movies but this is not the bloody moody type. And the Audio is freaking awesome  I have a 7.2 system but it felt like I have Atmos speakers - scary scary


----------



## audiofan1

Fatshaft said:


> I assure you "I" will NOT watch this!
> I can't stand horror movies!





Brian Fineberg said:


> uhhh did you NOT see the clown in the kids room? or the kid eating tree? no thanks


Lol! come on guys its not that bad! sure your neck hairs will stand on end and a deep chill or two but it will be fun (@ Brian more so for you with DSU) although you can just watch it together


----------



## Gary147852

Brian Fineberg said:


> uhhh did you NOT see the clown in the kids room? or the kid eating tree? no thanks


Really. A kid eating tree. There lies my problem. Trees are passivists. They don't hurt people let alone eat kids.


----------



## NorthSky

Brian Fineberg said:


> *maze runner* is highly regarded as a good bass movie


You are right Brian; I just checked...4.25 stars overall. ...Dynamics are its best attribute. 

_______

* That new 'Poltergeist' flick, with Sam Rockwell, how can we get it out of our brain?  ...I just don't want to go there...even if the bass is better than Max.
But the original 'Poltergeist' ... yes that one I don't mind @ all to revisit ... awesome flick ... very convincing performances ... and very entertaining.

Also I believe the sequel wasn't @ the same high caliber as the original, but still worth watching.

Every time someone will mention 'Poltergeist' I will always refer to the original ... the only true one with real movie value. 
And that last one with Sam; from youtube it looks not only awful but the actors are not convincing one bit. ....IMO of course, and YMMV, depending on where the stars are aligned high above the dark sky of the night...I guess. ;-)

_______

♦ Is the new Maze Runner's sequel ('The Scorch Trials') any good? Is it playing @ the theaters yet, and is it in Atmos sound? 

_______

Me, I'm more a James Bound _007_ type of guy ... *Spectre* ... Unbound sound ... dts:x (maybe...UHD Blu)


----------



## Toe

Gary147852 said:


> Really. A kid eating tree. There lies my problem. Trees are passivists. They don't hurt people let alone eat kids.


 
Apparently you have never been a landscaper. I have been hurt by a number of trees. Trees are the enemy......they are evil!   Nothing I enjoy more than cutting those bastards down, especially ones that eat kids! 

There is nothing more fun than throwing on a horror movie......alone.....late at night....with all the lights out.....locked inside your theater........cranked up to reference! Talk about getting freaked out!!!!

Looking forward to spinning Poltergeist after seeing that graph!


----------



## NorthSky

Toe, did you see *The Age of Adaline* ? ...There are few good bass moments in that flick...plus the storyline is good...and the actor's performances...plus Blake Lively. 

No kid eating tree though...just few snow flakes.


----------



## Toe

NorthSky said:


> Toe, did you see *The Age of Adaline* ? ...There are few good bass moments in that flick...plus the storyline is good...and the actor's performances...plus Blake Lively.
> 
> No kid eating tree though...just few snow flakes.


I'm sure it's a great movie, but I am not big on romance films which is what this appears to be? I don't know......if the GF wants to see it, maybe I will rent it and score some brownie points with her.  Thanks for the rec though.


----------



## NorthSky

Not only your GF would love it, but there is a very good chance that you might toe.


----------



## Toe

NorthSky said:


> Not only your GF would love it, but there is a very good chance that you might toe.


Cool. Just put it in the que and will give it a rent at some point soon.


----------



## youthman

Furious7 would be a great addition to the list. I remember watching it in the theater thinking, "I can't wait to hear this in my HT". I purchased and watched it again tonight on BD. My trio of Klipsch RSW-15 subs were having a blast with this movie! Tons of LFE throughout....just wish they would play below 19Hz. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Killer_Nads

So i saw *Everly* last night, brilliant movie. On the lines of The Raid, hence if you liked those you need to try this one too.

Used the DSU on this film (converted from DTS HD MA) to achieve some nice Atmos effects.

Im still trying to get my setup correct with the up firing speakers, but definitely there was one scene where someone in the house was walking upstairs, and because of atmos it felt that the walking/thumping sound was coming from my ceiling. The whole films is a powerhouse audio extravaganza, with mind blowing bass scenes. Hence, since it was a late night viewing, i was constantly turning the volume up and down. I literally had to hold the remote in my hand right till the end of the movie, as the kids were sleeping upstairs. 

Definitely will want to see this one again sometime in the future in the day when i don't have to worry about loud audio


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Love horror flicks, but I wasn't happy with MgM rebooting one of my favorite horror movies. BUT, since it might be a great bass movie, I might have to at least rent the movie to see what the hub bub is all about.



I started watching Furious7 and I do like the movie but the movie doesn't have a ton of really ultra low bass. Especially after coming off of watching Mad Max Fury road, 7 is kind of a let down.


----------



## Kurolicious

It could just be my system but Furious 7 almost sounded anemic compared to MMFR.


----------



## beastaudio

Kurolicious said:


> It could just be my system but Furious 7 almost sounded anemic compared to MMFR.


It's not your system dude  perhaps @Fatshaft can GIF up the two in a comparison pva for us....


----------



## Zhorik

beastaudio said:


> It's not your system dude  perhaps @Fatshaft can GIF up the two in a comparison pva for us....


Furious 7 did get 96/100 for audio and 4.5/5 for low frequency extension in Ralph's review. Even High Def Digest states the LFE as being demo-worthy. Maybe it is a different mix for different regions.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Zhorik said:


> Furious 7 did get 96/100 for audio and 4.5/5 for low frequency extension in Ralph's review. Even High Def Digest states the LFE as being demo-worthy. Maybe it is a different mix for different regions.


nope FF7 is not a good bass movie...it has bass but not deep...and alot of sweeps that are all the same...booo


----------



## osogovo

Dark Was the Night not a bad horror flick with some good bass.
Watched the Blu Ray last night.


----------



## Kurolicious

beastaudio said:


> It's not your system dude  perhaps @Fatshaft can GIF up the two in a comparison pva for us....


That makes me feel better...I actually thought something was wrong! The scene where the house exploded was a bit of a dud. Lots and lots of bass sweeps. 

I couldn't find the graph from Fatshaft.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I kind of felt the whole mix to FF7 was pretty bad...


----------



## wth718

FF7 was in no way, shape, or form a good bass movie, if you have any real extension capability into the 20s. Steeply filtered and just weak all around. 

Dark was the night was pretty good, although not enough content. There was one scene near the beginning that was pretty intense with ULF. I could hear it moving stuff around in my ceiling.


----------



## ambesolman

wth718 said:


> FF7 was in no way, shape, or form a good bass movie, if you have any real extension capability into the 20s. Steeply filtered and just weak all around.
> 
> 
> 
> Dark was the night was pretty good, although not enough content. There was one scene near the beginning that was pretty intense with ULF. I could hear it moving stuff around in my ceiling.



Probably just squirrels


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## wth718

ambesolman said:


> Probably just squirrels
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Lol. Could be. I'm sure if I were a squirrel, I wouldn't appreciate that feeling of pressure!


----------



## NorthSky

Zhorik said:


> *Furious 7* did get 96/100 for audio and 4.5/5 for low frequency extension in Ralph's review. Even High Def Digest states the LFE as being demo-worthy. Maybe it is a different mix for different regions.


...And over @ Blu-ray site it received 5 out of 5 (audio), and last night with my own gear the bass was predominant with great chops and chumps and stumps in the chest and butt. I don't know exactly the amount of total Decibels (125dB or so) and how low in the Hertz department (20Hz or so), but I was satisfied aplenty. 
♦ ...My best guess:
- Level: 114dB 
- Extension: 21Hz
- Dynamics: 26.99dB

...And concentrated in the 25-40Hz region. ...I couldn't feel a thing around one Hertz, not a thing. ...No wind flapping, nothing, not a scream.

And maybe like you said; other regions of the world have different/inferior audio mixes...a la "Ultron" (latest Avengers flick). 

And where is that bass graph for *Furious 7* ?


----------



## Toe

Didn't Furious 7 get graphed here a few weeks ago and it was in Hobbit 1 territory for bass? Maybe that was another film and I am remembering things wrong(?).




wth718 said:


> FF7 was in no way, shape, or form a good bass movie, if you have any real extension capability into the 20s. Steeply filtered and just weak all around.


Sounds like my memory is correct.


----------



## wth718

Toe said:


> Didn't Furious 7 get graphed here a few weeks ago and it was in Hobbit 1 territory for bass?


It sure was. Nope, no bass here! Seriously, I can turn my subs off and run my speakers full range and not miss much at all.



Fatshaft said:


>


----------



## Toe

wth718 said:


> It sure was. Nope, no bass here! Seriously, I can turn my subs off and run my speakers full range and not miss much at all.


 That is awful and in Hobbit territory! I might just skip it altogether as there isn't much I am interested in as far as these films go at this point if the audio isn't strong. As ridiculous and over the top as the action is, the audio track needs to follow suit or it just is not fully convincing.


----------



## NorthSky

*Furious 7 | Bass Concentration*



wth718 said:


> It sure was. Nope, no bass here! Seriously, I can turn my subs off and run my speakers full range and not miss much at all.


Wow, the bass is from 35Hz to 80Hz. ...I guess it's for all the population then (DVD and VHS crowd using their TV speakers or soundbars), and they completely dismissed the hardcore bass aficionados. 

Anyway I'm glad I bought the Blu-ray...I like it, a lot. ...It's totally crazy good entertainment.


----------



## Gary147852

I watched age of ultron. I though the bass was OK. Nothing infra sonic.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> That is awful and in Hobbit territory! I might just skip it altogether as there isn't much I am interested in as far as these films go at this point if the audio isn't strong. As ridiculous and over the top as the action is, the audio track needs to follow suit or it just is not fully convincing.


 The Hobbit may be a bass monster looking at that graph


----------



## Brian Fineberg

wth718 said:


> It sure was. Nope, no bass here! Seriously, I can turn my subs off and run my speakers full range and not miss much at all.


IM glad my ears and body are trained to know when a track is good or not...just by watching the film.  I dont need no stinking graphs


----------



## Brian Fineberg

youthman said:


> Furious7 would be a great addition to the list. I remember watching it in the theater thinking, "I can't wait to hear this in my HT". I purchased and watched it again tonight on BD. My trio of Klipsch RSW-15 subs were having a blast with this movie! Tons of LFE throughout....just wish they would play below 19Hz. Highly recommend it.


no need for your subs to play below 30hz with this movie lmao


----------



## youthman

Just curious why not? Is there not sub 30Hz content in Furious7?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

youthman said:


> Just curious why not? Is there not sub 30Hz content in Furious7?


not loud enough to be audible lol...one of the worst mixes in recent years for bass....look on the last page at the graph


----------



## Toe

youthman said:


> Just curious why not? Is there not sub 30Hz content in Furious7?


Did you see the graph on the previous page?


----------



## youthman

Thx guys, not sure how I missed the graph on the previous page. I had even scrolled back a few pages before posting looking to see if anyone mentioned the movie. See, that's why I love this forum. I learn so much from this community.


----------



## Kurolicious

wth718 said:


> It sure was. Nope, no bass here! Seriously, I can turn my subs off and run my speakers full range and not miss much at all.


This only confirms that at 50 years old, I can still tell if a track is lacking any extension without seeing the graph! 

About 15 minutes into the film, I actually checked my receiver settings to make sure everything was set to Small and crossed at 80hz because the track sounded so weak on the low end.


----------



## youthman

You guys must have a much better setup than I have because I thought the LFE from Furious7 was fantastic. What am I missing?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

youthman said:


> You guys must have a much better setup than I have because I thought the LFE from Furious7 was fantastic. What am I missing?


Must be a you enjoy 50hz bass. Nothing wrong with that. But for me it was a terrible bass movie


----------



## Hopinater

youthman said:


> You guys must have a much better setup than I have because I thought the LFE from Furious7 was fantastic. What am I missing?





Brian Fineberg said:


> Must be a you enjoy 50hz bass. Nothing wrong with that. But for me it was a terrible bass movie


Yep, you may love the mid bass range more than the ULF, and as Brian said there's nothing wrong with that. 

I just took a look at your set up and it looks great, nice theater. You're certainly not missing a thing regarding equipment. Personally I would trade in the Klipsch subs and get something from the one of the ID companies but that's just me. You did a great job.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> Yep, you may love the mid bass range more than the ULF, and as Brian said there's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> I just took a look at your set up and it looks great, nice theater. You're certainly not missing a thing regarding equipment. Personally I would trade in the Klipsch subs and get something from the one of the ID companies but that's just me. You did a great job.


+1 very nice setup.

imho your subs are the weak link


----------



## Alan P

Brian Fineberg said:


> +1 very nice setup.
> 
> imho your subs are the weak link


OMG, that trio of LaScalas up front is totally awesome! I would love to be able to do that some day, but for the foreseeable future, my HT will be in my living room. 

I agree with Brian...those LaScalas deserve much better subs.


----------



## AJ72

youthman said:


> You guys must have a much better setup than I have because I thought the LFE from Furious7 was fantastic. What am I missing?


Youthman love your setup, those Lascala's! Being a Klipsch man myself got to say that room looks fantastic. I had Klipsch subs (admittedly older ones) and loved them but when I swapped them out for my JTR Captivators I gotta say it was "making the jump to hyperspace" in comparison. I'm sure the RSW 15's do a good job but a couple of heavier hitting subs would really take it to the next level.

I found Fast and Furious 7 to be quite odd in terms of bass. You could tell some scenes, where the action is hot, would have been way more engaging if the bass was their to support it (think "Rush" as a better example of how a car film should be done). Then out of the blue a bass sweep would come in making me question the inconsistency of delivery also. Coupled with the frequency dropping like a rock and it's a pretty poorly executed mess IMO. if you haven't seen Rush I recommend it. Bass is very well done and good film too.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

AJ72 said:


> Youthman love your setup, those Lascala's! Being a Klipsch man myself got to say that room looks fantastic. I had Klipsch subs (admittedly older ones) and loved them but when I swapped them out for my JTR Captivators I gotta say it was "making the jump to hyperspace" in comparison. I'm sure the RSW 15's do a good job but a couple of heavier hitting subs would really take it to the next level.
> 
> I found Fast and Furious 7 to be quite odd in terms of bass. You could tell some scenes, where the action is hot, would have been way more engaging if the bass was their to support it (think "Rush" as a better example of how a car film should be done). Then out of the blue a bass sweep would come in making me question the inconsistency of delivery also. Coupled with the frequency dropping like a rock and it's a pretty poorly executed mess IMO. if you haven't seen Rush I recommend it. Bass is very well done and good film too.


RUSH is great...and need for speed too is a nice bass track


----------



## checker9

Are there any updates for strong bass/LFE movies over the last few years. For example, a list in a format like this but one that carries movies released in last few years:

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....equency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/


----------



## AJ72

That list will cover most films released in the last few years. If it's not on that list it aint worth knowing about.


----------



## Peterpack

Terrible remake but man, the Poltergeist remake has a few amazing bass scenes

really intense and an extended effect. My room was shaking all over (and so was i !)

Worth enduring this movie just for those scenes


----------



## popalock

Mad Max

This was my WTF movie of 2015. Will the movie make more sense if I watch all of the other ones first?...becuase I seriously had no clue what the hell was going on... 

I mean, I got it eventually, but it just seemed like constant mind numbing action. 

Pretty respectable audio setup the guitar guy was jamming too though.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Lol, no. You don't have to watch the other movies to "get" this one. It's ummm....supposed to be like this.

Just sit back and enjoy... if you can.


----------



## popalock

Scott Simonian said:


> Lol, no. You don't have to watch the other movies to "get" this one. It's ummm....supposed to be like this.
> 
> Just sit back and enjoy... if you can.


I saw the original Mad Max movies way back in the day, but do they actually lead into this movie? 

Are there are going to be any other ones in the future?


----------



## raistline

popalock said:


> I saw the original Mad Max movies way back in the day, but do they actually lead into this movie?
> 
> Are there are going to be any other ones in the future?


Yes, all the Mad Max films go in order of release date. And Also yes, they are already making a second Fury Road.


----------



## audiofan1

raistline said:


> Yes, all the Mad Max films go in order of release date. *And Also yes, they are already making a second Fury Road.*


 Sweet! I'm pre-ordering right now:kiss:


----------



## Gary147852

just watch mmfr. holy ****


----------



## Mongo171

Anyone hear anything about "The Martian" yet?


----------



## popalock

Watched Insurgent last night. 

Bottomed out my nearfield sub at -15db at one point in the movie...Had to lunge for the remote. Definitely a few epic demo scenes...Movie itself was...meh. 

In typical fashion, my wife called me out right after the last big bass scene of the movie... "You only bought this because of the bass, you're never going to watch this again."

*Sigh* She knows me too well....


----------



## eNoize

*Eli Roth Presents The Stranger*










Interesting take on vampire lore, more of a horror drama that's decently engaging. The bass, however, is surprisingly deep and plentiful, adding a creepy, palpable weight to several moments for raising tension and suspense. This isn't chest-hitting bass as more of an eerie presence that nicely fills the room.


----------



## JT78681

popalock said:


> Watched Insurgent last night.
> 
> Bottomed out my nearfield sub at -15db at one point in the movie...Had to lunge for the remote. Definitely a few epic demo scenes...Movie itself was...meh.
> 
> In typical fashion, my wife called me out right after the last big bass scene of the movie... "You only bought this because of the bass, you're never going to watch this again."
> 
> *Sigh* She knows me too well....


Lol I get the same thing. Did you buy this because it's a 5 star bass movie? No, okay yes! I knew it.....


----------



## Nick666

I just watched Magic Mike XXL on bluray , and they went full deep bass with the songs, especially at the strip show at the end..


----------



## Toe

Nick666 said:


> I just watched Magic Mike XXL on bluray , and they went full deep bass with the songs, especially at the strip show at the end..


Very few movies I refuse to watch, but this is one of them. I will be taking your word for it that the bass is good because I will never find out for myself!


----------



## MiniHT

Lol, come on Toe. Do it for "the greater good"


----------



## Nick666

Well I havent actually watched all ~100 minutes of it, it was just to see Amber Heard and hear the songs.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> Very few movies I refuse to watch, but this is one of them. I will be taking your word for it that the bass is good because I will never find out for myself!


+10000000

this and step-up all in (when atmos titles were uber rare I refused towatch this just for the atmos)


----------



## Toe

MiniHT said:


> Lol, come on Toe. Do it for "the greater good"


Nick666 already took one for the team on this one and he is a much braver man than me!


----------



## Scott Simonian

Toe said:


> Very few movies I refuse to watch, but this is one of them. I will be taking your word for it that the bass is good because I will never find out for myself!


Why not? You mean to tell me you don't like AAAAAAABBBBBBBBBBBBSSSS!


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Here you go folks.

AAAAABBBBBBSSSSSSSSS!!!





With a followup cleanser.
GGGGGAAAAAAASSSSSS!!!!





Best regards,
KvE


----------



## NorthSky

*'Furious 7'* has one of those too:






* The bass is punchy in that flick, but low it ain't. The acting in some of the scenes (most of them actually) reminded me of 'The Expendables' trilogy. 
And with number 8 and number 9 coming up eventually; we already know that they'll have to perform another "last coup" before they can rest with their family.
But it's normal because this Series is getting more popular than [email protected] the worldwide box office. 
'Furious 7' had an almost $200 million budget! Many scenes were CGI recreated, of course, and the actors/actresses I'm sure had their cut too. 

But there is no doubt that F7 is pure adrenaline candy looking and full of over-the-top action sequences to make our home theaters very happy, ...mine was.
And with Jason, The Rock, the locales, the decors, the skyscrapers, the explosions, the cars, the beautiful looking people, etc., this is highly entertaining. 

Yes, the bass is also highly missing in the lower registers...below say 40Hz...or the first octave and below (5Hz to 40Hz or so). 
Other than that it is almost perfect as far as entertainment goes...but still below *Mad Max: Fury Road* for sheer awesomeness.


----------



## JT78681

Someone say abs?


----------



## Toe

Scott Simonian said:


> Why not? You mean to tell me you don't like AAAAAAABBBBBBBBBBBBSSSS!


 



Brian Fineberg said:


> +10000000
> 
> this and step-up all in (when atmos titles were uber rare I refused towatch this just for the atmos)


 
As much as we love bass, a man still has to have his limits!


----------



## Hopinater

It gets worse… I heard there's a 2nd Magic Mike. I'm hoping I heard wrong. 

Now if you'll excuse me I have to go and watch John Wick to cleanse my mind of this Magic Mike talk.


----------



## shpitz

What Toe is saying is, he likes 'B'ass, not 'A'ss


----------



## Toe

shpitz said:


> What Toe is saying is, he likes 'B'ass, not 'A'ss


Well, if it's female ass, I'm all in!  Just don't need to watch a sausage strip fest no matter how much bass there is! If my GF wants to see this, she is on her own!


----------



## Zhorik

The Idealist is not a bass movie (or an Atmos movie really) by any measure, however there are two shots (the B-52 crash and nuclear explosion test footage) that use bass and atmos to good effect. The rest of the movie has non existent bass. The movie itself is good as well.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> Well, if it's female ass, I'm all in!  Just don't need to watch a sausage strip fest no matter how much bass there is! If my GF wants to see this, she is on her own!


oh come on! IM sure she has endured a bunch of bad movies cause they had bass for you! return the favor....just keep telling yourself it has great bass it has great bass it has great bass


or...


----------



## discone

Hopinater said:


> It gets worse… I heard there's a 2nd Magic Mike. I'm hoping I heard wrong.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me I have to go and watch John Wick to cleanse my mind of this Magic Mike talk.


Yea Magic Mike XXL is the second one. I'm hoping you didn't mean a third one?

I think I'm safe from the second one so far as the wife and I seen the trailer. She did not say anything about adding it to our queue and I didn't offer.


----------



## mo949

Wouldn't it figure that a movie like magic mike would take the title as best bass movie of all time


----------



## jasonmichaelh

thats one reason why there's the subjective rating on d-b


----------



## Alan P

OK, I'm only going to say this once...and if you ask me afterwards, I'll deny it;

I watched the first Magic Mike and it wasn't half-bad. I really enjoyed Woody Harrelson's character a lot...but I always love Woody.


----------



## Rgdeuce

Toe said:


> Very few movies I refuse to watch, but this is one of them. I will be taking your word for it that the bass is good because I will never find out for myself!


I wouldn't watch that movie if it had War of the Worlds or TIH bass...


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I cannot believe as a horror and bass fan, I just discovered Triangle! This movie is fantastic and I agree the bass is also delicious (4 1/2 Stars)! If anyone hasn't seen it yet and is pondering an October horror movie to watch next month, Triangle should be at the top of your list!


I can proudly say that I haven't watched Magic mike yet. If the missus wants to watch it with me, she might have to endure one of my horror flicks.


----------



## osogovo

Triangle.Great movie and bass.


----------



## Toe

I need to just buy Triangle. I always rent it in October during Halloween season! Agreed that it is great bass and I like the movie as well.


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## Brian Fineberg

Ooooooh tomorrow land looks nice 


Air isn't too bad either just need to crank it up And spy......well it looks funny


----------



## Hopinater

Alan P said:


> OK, I'm only going to say this once...and if you ask me afterwards, I'll deny it;
> 
> I watched the first Magic Mike and it wasn't half-bad. I really enjoyed Woody Harrelson's character a lot...*but I always love Woody. *


----------



## AJ72

C'mon guys maybe Magic Mike ain't your thing but bet you've all seen "Breakback Mountain". Nothin like a cowboy shoot'em up. YeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaw! Full bandwidth and digs pretty deep in parts IIRC.


----------



## johnnygrandis

Spy is English bull**** humor, cant stand the overall bla bla bla,............ but thats just me maybe you like it.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

johnnygrandis said:


> Spy is English bull**** humor, cant stand the overall bla bla bla,............ but thats just me maybe you like it.


Yeah I love that humor.


----------



## dchabby

AJ72 said:


> C'mon guys maybe Magic Mike ain't your thing but bet you've all seen "Breakback Mountain". Nothin like a cowboy shoot'em up. YeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaw! Full bandwidth and digs pretty deep in parts IIRC.


LOL - digging deep !!!


----------



## audiofan1

AJ72 said:


> C'mon guys maybe Magic Mike ain't your thing but bet you've all seen "Breakback Mountain". Nothin like a cowboy shoot'em up. YeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaw! Full bandwidth and digs pretty deep in parts IIRC.


 Not here! And on that note I begin my official "I'm outta here" vacation from the bass thread till the next Big bass movie :kiss:


----------



## tvuong

No Magic Mike here. San Andreas or Terminator Genisys for bass this weekend?


----------



## 465784678

tvuong said:


> No Magic Mike here. San Andreas or Terminator Genisys for bass this weekend?



Terminator Genisys was a good flick, good action sequences and the LFE was very good in it.


----------



## Nick666

tvuong said:


> San Andreas or Terminator Genisys


Or Jurassic World.


----------



## WereWolf84

Wow, after some bass drought, suddenly San Andreas, Jurassic World & Terminator Genisys all three released about the same time, hopefully bass/audio in these three will not be filtered & disappointed like Ultron


----------



## Brian Fineberg

thats usually how it goes...the summer is drought time...and the big summer releases come out all at once....so hers to hoping they are not neutered


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> thats usually how it goes...the summer is drought time...and the big summer releases come out all at once....so hers to hoping they are not neutered


Two of which are incoded with Atmos and I'm willing to bet on great bass as that seems to be the trend thus far


----------



## 465784678

San Andreas is loud (not sure if i could go reference with it) but the LFE is great in the Hoover scene (only scene i checked out)! Definitely a house shaker. Jurassic World seems MEH to me, seems centered around 40-60hz but not a expert on judging frequency, dynamics didn't seem that great either. Terminator Genisys is a good one to check out also with some good bass that seems well used.


----------



## NorthSky

*Bass that rip apart your ceiling and split your floor to smithereens. ...Sure should.*



WereWolf84 said:


> Wow, after some bass drought, suddenly *San Andreas, Jurassic World & Terminator Genisys* all three released about the same time, hopefully bass/audio in these three will not be filtered & disappointed like Ultron


Those are three big titles...that should resonate strongly with "shaking powerful high decibels, dynamics and low bass extension"...on Blu-ray, and in 3D sound and picture immersion. Looking forward big big time for them in 3D on Blu.


----------



## coolrda

It wouldn't hurt to mix in the Dolby and DTS trailers at the start. Thats one area LD always did right and BR needs to step up. It really gets the juices flowing.


----------



## Defcon

NorthSky said:


> Toe, did you see *The Age of Adaline* ? ...There are few good bass moments in that flick...plus the storyline is good...and the actor's performances...plus Blake Lively.
> 
> No kid eating tree though...just few snow flakes.


I saw this movie and I agree it is enjoyable and easy on the eyes. But I don't really remember any bass moments - now I'm thinking my sub may be lacking? Do you mind telling us when the bass hits, I will watch again and check?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Defcon said:


> I saw this movie and I agree it is enjoyable and easy on the eyes. But I don't really remember any bass moments - now I'm thinking my sub may be lacking? Do you mind telling us when the bass hits, I will watch again and check?


Definitely has bass hits. Which for the genre was surprising. Both come at car crash scenes


----------



## Defcon

Jurassic World, Terminator Genisys and San Andreas were all disappointing. San Andreas in particular is a terrible movie, I didn't think they could make a worse disaster movie than 2012 but never underestimate Hollywood ! AoU may well end up the best blockbuster of the summer with the worst audio mix


----------



## NorthSky

*'The Age of Adaline' ... on Blu.*



Defcon said:


> I saw this movie and I agree it is enjoyable and easy on the eyes. But I don't really remember any bass moments - now I'm thinking my sub may be lacking? Do you mind telling us when the bass hits, I will watch again and check?


Quick out of my head; the very first car crash...plunging into the river. ...And then near the end...another car crash. ...They are both bass impacting...no doubt about that.


----------



## dc_04

i just wanted to say: this thread is awesome!

i'm going to use some of this info in a few of my classes. thanks, folks!


----------



## NorthSky

Defcon said:


> Jurassic World, Terminator Genisys and San Andreas were all disappointing. San Andreas in particular is a terrible movie, I didn't think they could make a worse disaster movie than 2012 but never underestimate Hollywood ! AoU may well end up the best blockbuster of the summer with the worst audio mix


Over time I learned few things from this thread; it don't really matter if the film is good or not...it has mainly to do with the BASS.  

Some of the worst films have excellent bass (not all of them though), and vice versa.

And "bass" is not the same for everyone...some folks have multiple quality subwoofers...others use their soundbars. 
And not everyone tune the bass in their room equally. 
It's a moving target for many...and an extreme delight for the fortunate few.


----------



## digler84

i just can not fathom how san andreas could fall short in the bass department. if you can't get some idiot audio engineer to agree that there should be TONS of sub sonic stuff all over in this film....well then houston we have a problem and there should be some massive protests in hollywood. quality of the movie aside, this is one that i have had my eye on since i saw the first preview and can't wait to FEEL it in my home.


----------



## Defcon

Is there audible difference between HD audio and normal DD/DTS when it comes to bass? A friend has an old receiver without HDMI, he uses optical out.


----------



## wth718

Given the same mix (true 90% of the time) you won't hear a difference in the bass.


----------



## teckademic

digler84 said:


> i just can not fathom how san andreas could fall short in the bass department. if you can't get some idiot audio engineer to agree that there should be TONS of sub sonic stuff all over in this film....well then houston we have a problem and there should be some massive protests in hollywood. quality of the movie aside, this is one that i have had my eye on since i saw the first preview and can't wait to FEEL it in my home.


Have you seen it at home yet? I watched in on Vudu and it definitely didn't disappoint me as far as bass. Not only was the bass loud, but room pressurizing as well, by pressurizing I mean when I can feel my pants flap. Now my subs don't play that deep, 3 pb1000s, to say if it will be deep enough for some here, but it was no Ultron and should please the majority.


----------



## Mongo171

Defcon said:


> Is there audible difference between HD audio and normal DD/DTS when it comes to bass? A friend has an old receiver without HDMI, he uses optical out.


Optical/digital coax can't pass the newer audio codecs.


----------



## AJ72

Defcon said:


> Is there audible difference between HD audio and normal DD/DTS when it comes to bass? A friend has an old receiver without HDMI, he uses optical out.


I did fairly rigorous testing a while back albeit subjective and found that over HDMI the recordings were possibly louder but not necessarily better. I'm sure there are exceptions to this but as wth718 has mentioned they would be few and far between. I say this with the disclaimer that my testing was done pre Atmos. Another thing to consider is over optical you can only feed 5.1 whereas HD you can feed 7.1 and Atmos 11.1. I can only comment on the merits of 7.1 vs 5.1 and the difference isn't huge IMO. Your friends biggest difference would come when he/she upgrades the old receiver to something more recent which would likely bring a significant step up in sound quality. This is an old argument which resurfaces every now and then and can set off pages of debate. I hope that this answer will prevent the thread from derailing.


----------



## coolrda

Defcon said:


> Jurassic World, Terminator Genisys and San Andreas were all disappointing. San Andreas in particular is a terrible movie, I didn't think they could make a worse disaster movie than 2012 but never underestimate Hollywood ! AoU may well end up the best blockbuster of the summer with the worst audio mix


Is it just me or did parts of San Andreas go from live action to animated?


----------



## javanpohl

coolrda said:


> It wouldn't hurt to mix in the Dolby and DTS trailers at the start. Thats one area LD always did right and BR needs to step up. It really gets the juices flowing.


It's been a while, but I am struggling to recall there being many, if any, trailers on laserdisc.


----------



## Defcon

AJ72 said:


> I did fairly rigorous testing a while back albeit subjective and found that over HDMI the recordings were possibly louder but not necessarily better. I'm sure there are exceptions to this but as wth718 has mentioned they would be few and far between. I say this with the disclaimer that my testing was done pre Atmos. Another thing to consider is over optical you can only feed 5.1 whereas HD you can feed 7.1 and Atmos 11.1. I can only comment on the merits of 7.1 vs 5.1 and the difference isn't huge IMO. Your friends biggest difference would come when he/she upgrades the old receiver to something more recent which would likely bring a significant step up in sound quality. This is an old argument which resurfaces every now and then and can set off pages of debate. I hope that this answer will prevent the thread from derailing.


Thanks, he doesn't have a decent sub at the moment and between the receiver and sub I advised him to upgrade the sub first as IMO it will make a much bigger impact than HD audio. 7.1 is not an option for him and they also watch a lot of dvd's.


----------



## coolrda

javanpohl said:


> It's been a while, but I am struggling to recall there being many, if any, trailers on laserdisc.


I had quite a few that had the Dolby Digital Train or DTS The Digital Experience trailers. The THX Intro was also on several. The Jurassic Park DTS 5.1 CAV LD sounded fantastic.


----------



## javanpohl

coolrda said:


> I had quite a few that had the Dolby Digital Train or DTS The Digital Experience trailers. The THX Intro was also on several. The Jurassic Park DTS 5.1 CAV LD sounded fantastic.


Ohhh... THOSE kinds of trailers. Gotcha. Yeah, back in that day distributors and theaters seemed to be a lot more proud of whatever sound format they were using. I still need to figure out how to put those before my Atmos MKV files


----------



## teckademic

coolrda said:


> Is it just me or did parts of San Andreas go from live action to animated?


Like the opening scene with the SUV? For such a big budget film, I thought that looked rather cheesy.


----------



## NorthSky

javanpohl said:


> Ohhh... THOSE kinds of trailers. Gotcha. Yeah, back in that day distributors and theaters seemed to be a lot more proud of whatever sound format they were using. I still need to figure out how to put those before my Atmos MKV files


VHS Widescreen movies from FOX have those THX demo trailers too. ...Not dts though. 

And the bass was pretty good too...surrounding/enveloping us all around.  ... THX


----------



## NorthSky

teckademic said:


> Like the opening scene with the SUV? For such a big budget film, I thought that looked rather cheesy.


Did you see *San Andreas* in 3D @ your local IMAX theater? ...And was it in Dolby Atmos?


----------



## teckademic

NorthSky said:


> Did you see *San Andreas* in 3D @ your local IMAX theater? ...And was it in Dolby Atmos?


No, I just watched it om vudu


----------



## NorthSky

teckademic said:


> No, I just watched it om vudu


Ok, I see...in Canada we don't have Vudu and Hulu.

* What kind of audio codec did you get with 'San Andreas' on Vudu? ...Lossless, Lossy? ...And do you know the exact bit rate (compression)?


----------



## teckademic

NorthSky said:


> Ok, I see...in Canada we don't have Vudu and Hulu.
> 
> * What kind of audio codec did you get with 'San Andreas' on Vudu? ...Lossless, Lossy? ...And do you know the exact bit rate (compression)?


Lossy, it was dolby digital plus, but as far any other info, I don't know. If San Andreas is in dolby atmos then vudu does have dolby atmos, but I don't have the equipment to know.


----------



## Zhorik

NorthSky said:


> Did you see *San Andreas* in 3D @ your local IMAX theater? ...And was it in Dolby Atmos?


Imax and Atmos don't go together.

Also has Vudu increased from the 256kbps DD+ 5.1 it was providing a few years ago?


----------



## NorthSky

teckademic said:


> Lossy, it was dolby digital plus, but as far any other info, I don't know. If San Andreas is in dolby atmos then vudu does have dolby atmos, but I don't have the equipment to know.


Compressed (Lossy) DD+ 5.1 ... it could be any scheme of compression...like 256kbps mentioned below (quote)...which is not that great for six (6) channels all together. ...640kbps would be much preferable (@ the very minimum)...IMO. 

* I will purchase the 3D Blu-ray...and will see about that bass...in my own room. 



Zhorik said:


> Imax and Atmos don't go together.


Thanks; I wasn't too sure about that. ...That's too bad...I think 3D IMAX should get on with the program...3D Dolby Atmos immersive sound.



> Also has Vudu increased from the 256kbps DD+ 5.1 it was providing a few years ago?


Thx for that precise info. ...That is quite low res audio. ...Not my cup of tea. ...That's only 42.66kbps per each channel on average (256 divided by 6). 
...Or roughly 85kbps in stereo. ...That, is MP3 territory...below.


----------



## coolrda

teckademic said:


> Lossy, it was dolby digital plus, but as far any other info, I don't know. If San Andreas is in dolby atmos then vudu does have dolby atmos, but I don't have the equipment to know.


Vudu bitstreams Atmos as they have all the Atmos trailers available for viewing.


----------



## Defcon

javanpohl said:


> Ohhh... THOSE kinds of trailers. Gotcha. Yeah, back in that day distributors and theaters seemed to be a lot more proud of whatever sound format they were using. I still need to figure out how to put those before my Atmos MKV files


I use Kodi (former XBMC) for playback, there's a wonderful addon for it - Cinema Experience, it lets you play all kinds of things like trailers, logos, quizes etc just like the real movies. The thread there links to a ton of content you can download, I also get high quality trailers from demo-world.eu. IMO it is a must for all of you with home cinema rooms


----------



## AJ72

"Age of Ultron" an abomination!


----------



## bori

Watch Terminator Gynesis. It will bring back the good bass feeling. 😂😂😂😂


----------



## coolrda

Defcon said:


> I use Kodi (former XBMC) for playback, there's a wonderful addon for it - Cinema Experience, it lets you play all kinds of things like trailers, logos, quizes etc just like the real movies. The thread there links to a ton of content you can download, I also get high quality trailers from demo-world.eu. IMO it is a must for all of you with home cinema rooms


I want that so bad but I'm so intimidated by the word HTPC. I have a new mac mini which I use to playback youtube 4K vids and stream movie downloads to all the Roku's using Plex. Whats the best place to get the whole process laid out, starting with hardware and OS needed then software and complete process?


----------



## tvuong

^^ right here. 
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/26-ho...simple-beginner-htpc-buying-guide-2015-a.html


----------



## Defcon

coolrda said:


> I want that so bad but I'm so intimidated by the word HTPC. I have a new mac mini which I use to playback youtube 4K vids and stream movie downloads to all the Roku's using Plex. Whats the best place to get the whole process laid out, starting with hardware and OS needed then software and complete process?


You don't need an HTPC for playback and in fact its not the best choice anyway when it comes to cost and complexity. If you are just interested in playing back content from a file server, Plex etc, there are many options. Take a look here -

http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=94268

I use a Chromebox, it cost $130 and its silent, small and very easy to use. There are many videos on youtube too. I can't think of a single advantage the HTPC would have unless you also want it to serve other purposes like playing games/encoding media.


----------



## Fatshaft

San Andreas:

20HZ down has taken a leave of absence 
BUT
It is extremely busy 25HZ up and it looks freakin' loud. 
Ported systems will enjoy this very much!!!


----------



## BassThatHz

I finally watched *Lone Survivor* last night -> *GET TO THE CHOPPA!*

It is like a solid 2 minutes of infrasonics. 

I looked over at my FP14k and it said it was doing somewhere between 2000-4000watts per channel for most of that time. 

Data-Bass says it is 6.5hz
I believe it!!! It literally felt like they were landing in my room. The woofers were pumping like crazy.

Overall the movie seems to have good SQ too, I didn't notice anything nasty at least.
I haven't inspected the tracks myself yet...

Those bullets and RPG's too...Felt like I was being shot at. Boom! Boom!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> San Andreas:
> 
> 20HZ down has taken a leave of absence
> BUT
> It is extremely busy 25HZ up and it looks freakin' loud.
> Ported systems will enjoy this very much!!!


Could be worse


----------



## NorthSky

AJ72 said:


> *"Age of Ultron"* an abomination!


The film or the bass or both? ...Where did you see it? ...What audio codec was used?



bori said:


> Watch *Terminator Gynesis*. It will bring back the good bass feeling. í ½í¸‚í ½í¸‚í ½í¸‚í ½í¸‚


Good to know...I hope the film is better than 'Salvation' too. ...And I love 'Salvation' ... immensely. ...Where did you see it...and what audio codec?
{The third one...'Rise of the Machines'...mainly for the female exterminator.}

* By the way..."Genisys" ;-)


----------



## bori

NorthSky said:


> The film or the bass or both? ...Where did you see it? ...What audio codec was used?
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know...I hope the film is better than 'Salvation' too. ...And I love 'Salvation' ... immensely. ...Where did you see it...and what audio codec?
> {The third one...'Rise of the Machines'...mainly for the female exterminator.}
> 
> * By the way..."Genisys" ;-)


Bass was good film was also OK. Audio was DD EX.


----------



## NorthSky

*Terminator: Genisys*

Thank you *bori* ... looking forward to the Blu, in 3D and with Lossless audio (Dolby TrueHD 7.1 core audio - Dolby Atmos encoding).

* And same for *San Andreas* 3D Blu-ray (Dolby TrueHD 7.1 core audio - Dolby Atmos encoding).

______

♦ *Jurassic World* (((3D))) : DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1 (Lossless). ...On Blu.


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## NorthSky

*30 to 50Hz* ... main bass concentration ...punchy in the chest (40Hz). 

But true...with big earthquakes one would think that tremors in the 1 to 20Hz region would be plentiful...and blew most subwoofers off.


----------



## Dk3y

I watched 2 movies this weekend. Valkyrie, starting Tom Cruise, was very impressive in bass output and the movie was pretty decent. However, Good Kill, starting Ethan Hawke, was very disappointing for the bass and the movie was pretty slow.


----------



## AJ72

NorthSky said:


> The film or the bass or both? ...Where did you see it? ...What audio codec was used?
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know...I hope the film is better than 'Salvation' too. ...And I love 'Salvation' ... immensely. ...Where did you see it...and what audio codec?
> {The third one...'Rise of the Machines'...mainly for the female exterminator.}
> 
> * By the way..."Genisys" ;-)



Watched at home over HDMI on my system which I use to judge all films equally, only variance is the slight level adjustments between different movies. Is it just me or does it feel like an eternity between films with bass worth mentioning? I didn't like the film much either they seem to be trying really hard to fill out two hours


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> *30 to 50Hz* ... main bass concentration ...punchy in the chest (40Hz).
> 
> But true...with big earthquakes one would think that tremors in the 1 to 20Hz region would be plentiful...and blew most subwoofers off.


extension to 22hz...boo

and yes we had a earthquake (small) here in the middle of the nights...and the whole bed shook...same exact feeling when the really low hits come with single digit bass...so they probably are in real life single digit tactile



Dk3y said:


> I watched 2 movies this weekend. Valkyrie, starting Tom Cruise, was very impressive in bass output and the movie was pretty decent. However, Good Kill, starting Ethan Hawke, was very disappointing for the bass and the movie was pretty slow.


agreed on both...in fact Valkyrie is a 4.75 bass movie...and yes good kill had the potential to be very good...but fell flat...and the sound was disappointing as well


----------



## Kazz063

Watched Age of Ultron on Blu on the weekend, have to say the audio, bass included, was nothing short of underwhelming.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Fatshaft said:


>



What a shocker.


----------



## Scott Simonian

BassThatHz said:


> I finally watched *Lone Survivor* last night -> *GET TO THE CHOPPA!*
> 
> It is like a solid 2 minutes of infrasonics.
> 
> I looked over at my FP14k and it said it was doing somewhere between 2000-4000watts per channel for most of that time.
> 
> Data-Bass says it is 6.5hz
> I believe it!!! It literally felt like they were landing in my room. The woofers were pumping like crazy.
> 
> Overall the movie seems to have good SQ too, I didn't notice anything nasty at least.
> I haven't inspected the tracks myself yet...
> 
> Those bullets and RPG's too...Felt like I was being shot at. Boom! Boom!


Yeah, Lone Survivor has an awesome sound mix. It's mostly 30hz and up but what a ride. The Chinook sequences have mega ULF. Last time I watched it I was like:












NorthSky said:


> *30 to 50Hz* ... main bass concentration ...punchy in the chest (40Hz).
> 
> But true...with big earthquakes one would think that tremors in the 1 to 20Hz region would be plentiful...and blew most subwoofers off.


There should but there isn't. 40hz is not "punchy in the chest" at all, Bob. Punch/chest feeling bass is high SPL 60-200hz midbass.


----------



## NorthSky

When the films that you have already watched come on Blu-ray...please, listen to them again...but this time around from their multichannel Lossless audio soundtracks (Dolby TrueHD 7.1 or/and DTS-HD MA 7.1 surround sound). 

* Compressed bass is not the same as uncompressed bass. ...It's much more resolute in the later, and resolution well calibrated in your room makes a big difference, in my experience.
We can play louder the Blu-ray movies without less stress and distortion. ...Most of them, not all of them because some are very poorly mixed and recorded. All the movies from yesterday (older than say 25 years) have poor audio quality. ...And some of the newest ones have so little budget dedicated on their audio soundtracks that they sound real lame. ...Tons of those abound around...many small B movies, and even prime A movies. 

♦ *Valkyrie*, with Tom Cruise, is a cool flick...and with potent bass...that I can recall.  ...On Blu of course /// no other medium would do, not for me anyway.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Lossless audio does absolutely nothing to the bass frequencies.

If you are experiencing a difference it's because of either: A) different mix or B) placebo


----------



## NorthSky

Scott Simonian said:


> Yeah, Lone Survivor has an awesome sound mix. It's mostly 30hz and up but what a ride. The Chinook sequences have mega ULF. Last time I watched it I was like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There should but there isn't. 40hz is not "punchy in the chest" at all, Bob. Punch/chest feeling bass is high SPL 60-200hz midbass.*


Scott, 80Hz flat @ the crossover point is real nice for music listening.

A good clean 40Hz signal adds considerably with movies impact. ...That's where you feel it in the chest, vibrating from your couch. 
Maybe the word "punchy in the chest" (expression) and the "40Hz" frequency point did not resonate efficiently with your own wording and bass philosophy...if not I apologize...what other word would best describe energy in the 40Hz region for you?


----------



## Scott Simonian

Bob, 40hz is indeed fun and can feel it all over the body and room. It is however _not_ punchy. That would be higher frequency bass.

A 40hz signal can be mixed with other frequencies to get the sense of punch and depth though but not 40hz alone.


----------



## NorthSky

Scott Simonian said:


> Lossless audio does absolutely nothing to the bass frequencies.
> 
> If you are experiencing a difference it's because of either: A) different mix or B) placebo


Then it's a placebo effect...you are right Scott. ...I'm sure that in the vast majority of cases the audio mixes are exactly the same, from the master audio sources, the originals. 

Everyone else here agree with that?


----------



## NorthSky

Scott Simonian said:


> Bob, 40hz is indeed fun and can feel it all over the body and room. It is however _not_ punchy. That would be higher frequency bass.
> A 40hz signal can be mixed with other frequencies to get the sense of punch and depth though but not 40hz alone.


I see; then 80Hz is the "punchy" (chest) one when listening to music...thank you for that correction Scott...you're spot on.


----------



## javanpohl

Scott Simonian said:


> *Lossless audio does absolutely nothing to the bass frequencies.*
> 
> If you are experiencing a difference it's because of either: A) different mix or B) placebo


How so?


----------



## Scott Simonian

javanpohl said:


> How so?


Do you know how lossless codecs work?


----------



## javanpohl

Scott Simonian said:


> Do you know how lossless codecs work?


Let's go with "yes" and if you say anything that is over my head, I'll figure it out on my own.


----------



## Scott Simonian

javanpohl said:


> Let's go with "yes" and if you say anything that is over my head, I'll figure it out on my own.


Well then I'll leave out the "hard" stuff.

It's MUCH easier to encode low frequencies than it is high frequencies. The lowest of low mp3 bitrate can encode deep bass, no problem. High frequencies, not so much.


Another example: if you were to listen to just what the encoder had thrown away (from the lossless version) all you'd hear is high frequency "hash" and not a drip of bass at all.


----------



## javanpohl

Scott Simonian said:


> Well then I'll leave out the "hard" stuff.
> 
> It's MUCH easier to encode low frequencies than it is high frequencies. The lowest of low mp3 bitrate can encode deep bass, no problem. High frequencies, not so much.
> 
> 
> Another example: if you were to listen to just what the encoder had thrown away (from the lossless version) all you'd hear is high frequency "hash" and not a drip of bass at all.


Damn, and here I was thinking we were going to have a decent discussion about sampling theorem.


----------



## ambesolman

Scott Simonian said:


> Yeah, Lone Survivor has an awesome sound mix. It's mostly 30hz and up but what a ride. The Chinook sequences have mega ULF. Last time I watched it I was like:



I bet. You're always licking your paws


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## NorthSky

Scott Simonian said:


> Well then I'll leave out the "hard" stuff.
> 
> It's MUCH easier to encode low frequencies than it is high frequencies. The lowest of low mp3 bitrate can encode deep bass, no problem. High frequencies, not so much.
> 
> Another example: if you were to listen to just what the encoder had thrown away (from the lossless version) all you'd hear is high frequency "hash" and not a drip of bass at all.


Sounds good Scott. 

__________

♦ Question to all the Bass aficionados of this thread, and beyond: Most of you have @ least two subwoofers minimum in your "Movie" room...some up to twelve plus subwoofers!  ...And some tactile transducers on the "bottom" of that, without counting the "top" ones some people put in their ceiling (subwoofers above). 
The question to you all is very simple: *Is all that bass well equalized and balanced in your room?*

And, just in case some people notice or not: *Do you find the bass from DVDs pretty much the equal of its Blu-ray counterpart?*

Thank you so much for taking the time and considering the two questions, and with your best answers.


----------



## Scott Simonian

ambesolman said:


> I bet. You're always licking your paws
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


I come prepared with pizza but always forget the napkins.


----------



## javanpohl

Defcon said:


> I use Kodi (former XBMC) for playback, there's a wonderful addon for it - Cinema Experience, it lets you play all kinds of things like trailers, logos, quizes etc just like the real movies. The thread there links to a ton of content you can download, I also get high quality trailers from demo-world.eu. IMO it is a must for all of you with home cinema rooms


I use Plex and i'm not thinking about switching anytime soon. I tried once to use MKV GUI merge but that only works if the two files are pretty much set up the same way, like for movies spread out over two discs. Now that I'm finally done with my damn subs, maybe I'll have time to undertake that (hopefully) small project.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

An ancillary example that the LFE channel does not necessarily need equal resolution as the main channels is Mad Max: Fury Road.
The LFE channel has less than 20bits versus the 24bits used for the main channels, with effectively only 10dbs of dynamic range; for better or worse...

Best regards,
KvE


----------



## wth718

Scott Simonian said:


> Well then I'll leave out the "hard" stuff.
> 
> It's MUCH easier to encode low frequencies than it is high frequencies. The lowest of low mp3 bitrate can encode deep bass, no problem. High frequencies, not so much.
> 
> 
> Another example: if you were to listen to just what the encoder had thrown away (from the lossless version) all you'd hear is high frequency "hash" and not a drip of bass at all.


We seem to keep having this same discussion every couple of weeks. Can we just sticky this response?


----------



## javanpohl

Scott Simonian said:


> Well then I'll leave out the "hard" stuff.
> 
> It's MUCH easier to encode low frequencies than it is high frequencies. The lowest of low mp3 bitrate can encode deep bass, no problem. High frequencies, not so much.
> 
> 
> Another example: if you were to listen to just what the encoder had thrown away (from the lossless version) all you'd hear is high frequency "hash" and not a drip of bass at all.


To elaborate on my knowledge and understanding, instead of playing dumb (that never seems to work here), I understand that according to sampling theory, you only need a sampling frequency of twice the frequency of the soundwave to create the soundwave in all its glorious, unadulterated form. However, how well does that play out in complex, multilayered recordings? Sure an MP3 can perfectly recreate the soundwave of one, simple 20hz bass beat, but what about a whole orchestra of sound?--how many waveforms can an MP3 encompass and at what point does the encoding/decoding process exceed our ability to perceive bass detail and why?


----------



## Scott Simonian

javanpohl said:


> To elaborate on my knowledge and understanding, instead of playing dumb (that never seems to work here), I understand that according to sampling theory, you only need a sampling frequency of twice the frequency of the soundwave to create the soundwave in all its glorious, unadulterated form. However, how well does that play out in complex, multilayered recordings? Sure an MP3 can perfectly recreate the soundwave of one, simple 20hz bass beat, but what about a whole orchestra of sound?--how many waveforms can an MP3 encompass and at what point does the encoding/decoding process exceed our ability to perceive bass detail and why?


Absolutely right. The more complex, the more bits needed or things get dropped.

But guess what frequencies start getting dropped first?

Protip: it's not the bass


----------



## Reefdvr27

BassThatHz said:


> I finally watched *Lone Survivor* last night -> *GET TO THE CHOPPA!*
> 
> It is like a solid 2 minutes of infrasonics.
> 
> I looked over at my FP14k and it said it was doing somewhere between 2000-4000watts per channel for most of that time.
> 
> Data-Bass says it is 6.5hz
> I believe it!!! It literally felt like they were landing in my room. The woofers were pumping like crazy.
> 
> Overall the movie seems to have good SQ too, I didn't notice anything nasty at least.
> I haven't inspected the tracks myself yet...
> 
> Those bullets and RPG's too...Felt like I was being shot at. Boom! Boom!


 Certainly my opinion, but I want to say that Lone Survivor might be one of the best mixes ever! I am not talking bass alone, but overall SQ+bass. Certainly in the top 5. Just a bummer that it is a sad story


----------



## Toe

Reefdvr27 said:


> Certainly my opinion, but I want to say that Lone Survivor might be one of the best mixes ever! I am not talking bass alone, but overall SQ+bass. Certainly in the top 5. Just a bummer that it is a sad story


Yeah, it was a fantastic mix, but due to the subject matter, one viewing was enough for me and I don't feel right using it as "demo" material for obvious reasons. Great film though and very intense!


----------



## NorthSky

Toe, I can relate to what you're saying...not only with that one but also with several other war movies... *Schindler's List* ... *American Sniper* ... *Saving Private Ryan* ... some more or less to some extent. We're all humans, and we're all sensitive human beings.


----------



## tech01

Defcon said:


> I use Kodi (former XBMC) for playback, there's a wonderful addon for it Cinema Experience, it lets you play all kinds of things like trailers, logos, quizes etc just like the real movies. The thread there links to a ton of content you can download, I also get high quality trailers from demo-world.eu. IMO it is a must for all of you with home cinema rooms


I do the exact same thing on kodi but without cinema experience. I actually take the time to make a custom playlist for each movie with all the trailers and commercials they show before the movie, I also throw in some demo trailers from demo-world.eu (like Imax, THX, DTS etc) . I didn't know other people were also into this sort of thing  and I didn't know about cinema experience, I'll check it out next time I do this.


----------



## Defcon

tech01 said:


> I do the exact same thing on kodi but without cinema experience. I actually take the time to make a custom playlist for each movie with all the trailers and commercials they show before the movie, I also throw in some demo trailers from demo-world.eu (like Imax, THX, DTS etc) . I didn't know other people were also into this sort of thing  and I didn't know about cinema experience, I'll check it out next time I do this.


I saw another addon that looks like a newer version - http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=231881. I haven't used this yet though it looks very good and much more automated. Its really amazing how much work goes into some of these addons  I think most people on AVS use the traditional bluray playback method as it takes a lot of disk space and extra work to rip a disc into mkv, setup playback etc vs just using a BR player.

I'm reading about the CinemaVison addon and it allows things like detecting the audio format and studio, then show the appropriate logo and intro - e.g. if its a DTS movie it will play one of your DTS logo trailers at random, then show the studio logo video etc. Really cool stuff.


----------



## tezster

This could be a silly question, but has anyone thought of doing bass charts for Never Ending Story? For an older catalog title, it seems to have a healthy dose of LFE output - especially towards the end.


----------



## Defcon

Scott Simonian said:


> Well then I'll leave out the "hard" stuff.
> 
> It's MUCH easier to encode low frequencies than it is high frequencies. The lowest of low mp3 bitrate can encode deep bass, no problem. High frequencies, not so much.
> 
> 
> Another example: if you were to listen to just what the encoder had thrown away (from the lossless version) all you'd hear is high frequency "hash" and not a drip of bass at all.


Isn't this the same thing as saying 'bass has no dynamics' ? i.e. in mid/high freq range, there's lots of data (at various frequencies) so lossy encoding will lose some of that. But when encoding LFE there's not that much data to begin with so a lossy encode doesn't lose anything. Correct?


----------



## Scott Simonian

Defcon said:


> Isn't this the same thing as saying 'bass has no dynamics' ? i.e. in mid/high freq range, there's lots of data (at various frequencies) so lossy encoding will lose some of that. But when encoding LFE there's not that much data to begin with so a lossy encode doesn't lose anything. Correct?


Lossy encoding does not remove dynamics.

The way a lossy algorithm works is by seeing layers of frequencies that will mask and be inaudible (or hopefully inaudible) and remove those parts of the data that are deemed "inaudible". We can think of worst case scenarios but in reality these lossy codecs work extremely well and are nearly invisible.


----------



## Defcon

Scott Simonian said:


> Lossy encoding does not remove dynamics.
> 
> The way a lossy algorithm works is by seeing layers of frequencies that will mask and be inaudible (or hopefully inaudible) and remove those parts of the data that are deemed "inaudible". We can think of worst case scenarios but in reality these lossy codecs work extremely well and are nearly invisible.


Thanks. Well in that case there really shouldn't be much difference between HD audio and normal audio, and indeed I don't think there is, right?


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> San Andreas:
> 
> 20HZ down has taken a leave of absence
> BUT
> It is extremely busy 25HZ up and it looks freakin' loud.
> Ported systems will enjoy this very much!!!


Freakin loud is right - actually sounded pretty decent even with roll off.
had my couch moving


----------



## digler84

anybody heard anything about the most recent mission impossible yet? 

and btw, so glad to hear san andreas is a room shaker. it just wouldn't be right if it wasn't.


----------



## digler84

anybody heard anything about the most recent mission impossible yet? 

and btw, so glad to hear san andreas is a room shaker. it just wouldn't be right if it wasn't.


----------



## derrickdj1

I just finished the Avengers Age Of Ultron. Very intense bass scenes with lots of action. This is a definite thumbs up! There is one scene where the whole room felt like it was in the middle of an earthquake.


----------



## Fatshaft

derrickdj1 said:


> I just finished the Avengers Age Of Ultron. Very intense bass scenes with lots of action. This is a definite thumbs up! There is one scene where the whole room felt like it was in the middle of an earthquake.


Wait...wha???


----------



## audiofan1

derrickdj1 said:


> I just finished the Avengers Age Of Ultron. Very intense bass scenes with lots of action. This is a definite thumbs up! There is one scene where the whole room felt like it was in the middle of an earthquake.


Your kidding right Most reports even from non bassheads are reporting the opposite! Guess I better take it in next week maybe


----------



## WereWolf84

derrickdj1 said:


> I just finished the Avengers Age Of Ultron. Very intense bass scenes with lots of action. This is a definite thumbs up! There is one scene where the whole room felt like it was in the middle of an earthquake.


I think you must be watched it at +10dB above reference?


----------



## NorthSky

When is it coming on Blu...Ultron?


----------



## Zhorik

NorthSky said:


> When is it coming on Blu...Ultron?


Oct 2


----------



## chucky7

GPBURNS said:


> Freakin loud is right - actually sounded pretty decent even with roll off.
> had my couch moving


Just watched San Andreas last night... Holy s-h-i-t!!! Forget about couch shaking. My whole room and the range in the kitchen were shaking.

Yes, like others have noted, there's not much content below 20 Hz. I think in terms of loudness it might be close to Mad Max Fury Road. I think San Andreas actually has greater dynamics.

San Andreas might have more bass than Interstellar. The bass content is spread out throughout the film, unlike Interstellar which was concentrated in space launch and black hole scenes. Since the movie is about earthquakes, there are many scenes of objects coming down, ground breaking, building or walls crumbling around the characters in the movie. The sound design will make you want to run for your life or hide under the table particularly during the first 80% of the movie. If you like the black/worm hole scenes, you will love this. Bass quantity wise, I actually like San Andreas better than Jurassic World.

My sub delivered again and made me grin from ear to ear. It also managed to piss off my next door neighbor again. We started watching @ -12.5 MV. My next door neighbor called at 8:30 to complain, so I turned it down to -17.5 MV. Then he called again later. We finished watching it @ -20 MV.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

chucky7 said:


> Just watched it... Holy s-h-i-t!!! Forget about couch shaking. My whole room and the range was shaking.
> 
> Yes, not much under 20 Hz. I think in terms of loudness it might be close to Mad Max Fury Road. I think San Andreas actually has greater dymanics.
> 
> I think it might have more bass than Interstellar but spread out throughout the film, unlike Interstellar which was concentrated in space launch and black hole scenes.
> 
> I like San Andreas better than Jurassic World. I started @ -12.5 MV. My next door neighbor called at 8:30 to complain, so I turned it down to -17.5 MV. Then he called again later. So I finished watching it @ -20 MV.


This is good news! 

I use to live in Rancho, close to the 210fwy and the fwy noise drowned out most noise from my system. Sorry your neighbors complained.


----------



## Bassment

San andreas just shakes the room and seats the entire movie lol. But the movie was pretty bad.

Tomorrowland has some pretty good bass, lots of variation. Insidious 3 has good bass that goes with the scenes, goes pretty deep I think too.


----------



## discone

chucky7 said:


> Just watched it... Holy s-h-i-t!!! Forget about couch shaking. My whole room and the range was shaking.
> 
> 
> In terms of amount of bass, I like San Andreas better than Jurassic World. I started @ -12.5 MV. My next door neighbor called at 8:30 to complain, so I turned it down to -17.5 MV. Then he called again later. So I finished watching it @ -20 MV.



With the room and range shaking it sounds like it was enjoyable until the volume had to be turned down some.  

For the last year and a half since I bought my sub, the neighbors in the townhouse attached to ours have never complained. 

I'm a little worried though as they moved the rest of their stuff out yesterday and the new neighbor moves in today. I can only hope we get along and they enjoy movies.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Any word about the reboot of Poltergeist, bass wise?


----------



## NorthSky

*'Avengers: Age of Ultron' | Blu-ray 3D*



Zhorik said:


> Oct 2


That's tomorrow...Friday. 

Usually new Blu-ray releases come on Tuesdays...but once in a blue moon, for very special releases, they are released on special dates...like here, on a Friday. This must be a very popular film with the general public...like the first Avengers was. ...And speaking of the first [email protected] my local stores, the 3D Blu-ray...they are asking between $45 and $55 for it!  ...I just don't get it...with Disney/Marvel. 

Anyway, hoping for a great 3D experience with Ultron. 

* As for the bass; I might just unplug my subs for this one, and run all my speakers "Full Range" (Large).


----------



## NorthSky

*Right on!*

Best post I've read so far today...that's part of what great bass is all about...getting phone calls from pissed off neighbors! 
Rock on! 


chucky7 said:


> Just watched San Andreas last night... Holy s-h-i-t!!! Forget about couch shaking. My whole room and the range in the kitchen were shaking.
> Yes, like others have noted, there's not much content below 20 Hz. I think in terms of loudness it might be close to Mad Max Fury Road. I think San Andreas actually has greater dynamics.
> San Andreas might have more bass than Interstellar. The bass content is spread out throughout the film, unlike Interstellar which was concentrated in space launch and black hole scenes. Since the movie is about earthquakes, there are many scenes of objects coming down, ground breaking, building or walls crumbling around the characters in the movie. The sound design will make you want to run for your life or hide under the table particularly during the first 80% of the movie. If you like the black/worm hole scenes, you will love this. Bass quantity wise, I actually like San Andreas better than Jurassic World.
> My sub delivered again and made me grin from ear to ear. It also managed to piss off my next door neighbor again. We started watching @ -12.5 MV. My next door neighbor called at 8:30 to complain, so I turned it down to -17.5 MV. Then he called again later. We finished watching it @ -20 MV.


----------



## HYPURR DBL NKL

Glad to see others liked San Andreas for the bass. I thought it had good bass as well. I actually liked the movie too, even though a lot of it is over the top, yeah right not in real life, type stuff, it was entertaining. 

Glad Insidious 3 has some good moments as well, my daughter and I are watching it tomorrow night. I also have Tomorrowland to watch as well, so glad it has some good bass too.


----------



## derrickdj1

WereWolf84 said:


> I think you must be watched it at +10dB above reference?


I watched at Reference without any bass boost. I very seldom use a bass boost. The system has 2 Marty, 4 Mini Marty type subs and 2 dual box UM 18's in an RF 7 HT. This may have a small part in why the bass was definitely felt, lol. This will be one for my collection.


----------



## wth718

derrickdj1 said:


> I watched at Reference without any bass boost. I very seldom use a bass boost. The system has 2 Marty, 4 Mini Marty type subs and 2 dual box UM 18's in an RF 7 HT. This may have a small part in why the bass was definitely felt, lol. This will be one for my collection.


One can have the most potent system in the world, but it can't reproduce content that's not there to begin with. Steep filter at 30Hz. 










I personally didn't find anything intense about it. Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

More than the cliff at 30hz is the extreme low levels


----------



## wth718

Brian Fineberg said:


> More than the cliff at 30hz is the extreme low levels


That, too!


----------



## Bassment

Why don't you guys just crank the sub level by like +20 and put some heavy eq on 10-20 hz? That's what I do and every movie has awesome bass, assuming there are scenes with at least a little bit of bass.

It doesn't matter how low it's recorded if you just turn it up. Doesn't matter if it's filtered as long as there is content there, you can EQ it up.


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


>


I have never heard of that movie. But me likely the graph


----------



## Alan P

Bassment said:


> *Why don't you guys just crank the sub level by like +20 and put some heavy eq on 10-20 hz? * That's what I do and every movie has awesome bass, assuming there are scenes with at least a little bit of bass.
> 
> It doesn't matter how low it's recorded if you just turn it up. Doesn't matter if it's filtered as long as there is content there, you can EQ it up.


Because movies with "proper" bass would sound way too bassy. Unless you mean adjusting on-the-fly for each movie...then that's different.


----------



## derrickdj1

I think I seen the graph before but, I compare the Avengers Age Of Ultron to some good movies and it can hold it's own in my book. I have all the heavy hitter movies. The BD was the 3D version. 

I am all for a balance presentation and don't care for bass out of proportion to the rest of the audio. One thing I don't do is use graphs to see if I enjoy a movie. They may reinforce what I heard. I did not like the new Mad Max no matter what the graphs show for bass content.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

derrickdj1 said:


> I think I seen the graph before but, I compare the Avengers Age Of Ultron to some good movies and it can hold it's own in my book. I have all the heavy hitter movies. The BD was the 3D version.
> 
> I am all for a balance presentation and don't care for bass out of proportion to the rest of the audio. One thing I don't do is use graphs to see if I enjoy a movie. They may reinforce what I heard. I did not like the new Mad Max no matter what the graphs show for bass content.


----------



## chucky7

HYPURR DBL NKL said:


> Glad to see others liked San Andreas for the bass. I thought it had good bass as well. I actually liked the movie too, even though a lot of it is over the top, yeah right not in real life, type stuff, it was entertaining.


Oh, it had more than good bass... Good boobs as well.


----------



## wth718

derrickdj1 said:


> I think I seen the graph before but, I compare the Avengers Age Of Ultron to some good movies and it can hold it's own in my book. I have all the heavy hitter movies. The BD was the 3D version.
> 
> I am all for a balance presentation and don't care for bass out of proportion to the rest of the audio. One thing I don't do is use graphs to see if I enjoy a movie. They may reinforce what I heard. I did not like the new Mad Max no matter what the graphs show for bass content.


Wow. You like Ultron, but not Fury Road.


----------



## NorthSky

Bassment said:


> Why don't you guys just crank the sub level by like +20 and put some heavy eq on 10-20 hz? That's what I do and every movie has awesome bass, assuming there are scenes with at least a little bit of bass.
> 
> It doesn't matter how low it's recorded if you just turn it up. Doesn't matter if it's filtered as long as there is content there, you can EQ it up.


Right on man! /// Tell them just to go to eleven on that dial...30Hz ain't so bad in people's normal lives...here on Earth.  
It might not be 'Interstellar' but you don't either meet face-to-face everyday with Ultron. 

And if Ultron won't do it for most here...they can simply not buy it and instead buy 'San Andreas' ... it is so simple. ...Because Disney/Marvel don't give a rat squirrel about small stuff like that...all they want is to make money for their investors. 

Yeah, go with "San Andreas' and get your couch/chair off the ground for good...by raising that bass @ eleven on your dial (plus 20 decibels over reference). 
And just like you said: "put heavy EQ on frequencies between the 1Hz and 30Hz region of the audio spectrum...the subterranean underground. 

We cannot have all movies with perfect bass for everyone...this world just ain't working like that. ...It's up to us to take charge with the lesser stuff, and use our own boosting energy. 

Not every movie is another 'Incredible Hulk' and 'Mad Max: Fury Road' or 'Live - Die - Repeat'. 

Me, I'm counting on 'San Andreas' Blu-ray 3D, and 'Jurassic World' 3D Blu-ray. 
And later on...'The Martian' 3D Blu-ray and 'Everest' 3D Blu-ray...and screw the Avengers. 

P.S. Is there a Bass censorship police around here? ;-) ...Better watch out for them booms and all type of explosives.


----------



## Fatshaft

You know the drill by now...just crank it up a little


----------



## coolrda

Oh no no no. Say it ain't so, Joe. Now what. Are they getting mixed up. We're getting the theatrical disc and the theater is getting the home version. I'll give it another year then I'm scraping the sealed and going horn.


----------



## Zhorik

The lossy Hindi track on Region B Avengers 2 Blu Ray's is supposedly better than the Lossless 7.1 track according to other forums. Can anyone confirm that is the case?


----------



## WereWolf84

coolrda said:


> Oh no no no. Say it ain't so, Joe. Now what. Are they getting mixed up. We're getting the theatrical disc and the theater is getting the home version. I'll give it another year then I'm scraping the sealed and going horn.


perhaps they did it purposely?  as more and more very capable HT speakers & subs introduced to consumers, more and more consumers are prefer to watch the Blu-Ray in their dedicated HT room rather than visit cinema


----------



## digler84

is it just me, or does that jurassic world graph look exactly like age of ultron? i swear it's the same one. can we get an overlay there? what is this, copy pasta on audio tracks for all new movies????


----------



## Scott Simonian

Jurassic World actually looks alright. Not perfect but MUCH better than both Avengers and Furious 7. 

Should be a pretty aggressive 7.1 mix too.


----------



## Scott Simonian

coolrda said:


> I'll give it another year then I'm scraping the sealed and going horn.


Sealed _and_ horns.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Looks like extension to about 12hz for Jurassic world. I'll take that! 

Hey gotta take what we can. As we know it's rare when it's full bandwidth.


----------



## Bassment

Alan P said:


> Because movies with "proper" bass would sound way too bassy. Unless you mean adjusting on-the-fly for each movie...then that's different.


Yes, I adjust it for each movie depending on the recording. It takes 2 seconds.


----------



## bori

Watching the movie Dope. It has some good bass with the music scenes.


----------



## Cain

Does the first post of this thread ever get updated?


----------



## johnnygrandis

What about `Sinister`, any movement in the woofer region there ?


----------



## Mrkazador

Cain said:


> Does the first post of this thread ever get updated?


No but there is a proper one at data bass
http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....equency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/

This thread is more about discussing movies with bass.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

johnnygrandis said:


> What about `Sinister`, any movement in the woofer region there ?


I have to watch this on BD soon and see if the bass was decent. I do know though if you are in the mood for Horror and Bass, give Triangle a spin or The Conjuring! 







Really disappointed with Age of Ultron, not just in bass but the whole audio is weaksauce imo.


----------



## bear123

Avengers, Age of Ultron scheduled to arrive tomorrow. Looking forward to it as I heard the movie was really good. Not a lot under 30 Hz from what I saw but looks like enough to still be fun.

In a few weeks when my wife starts working I am going to revisit some of the all time greats. I have not re-watched any of the really good bass flicks since I acquired reference capability to below 10 Hz. On my list:

Gravity
Elysium
Star Trek 2009
Olympus Has Fallen
9
Cloverfield?
TIH..although I've never been overly impressed with this one
Underworld Awakening


----------



## Alan P

> TIH..although I've never been overly impressed with this one


Whaaa...?? 

In terms of bass (indisputable!) or the movie itself (your opinion is your opinion  )?


----------



## Cain

Mrkazador said:


> No but there is a proper one at data bass
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....equency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/
> 
> This thread is more about discussing movies with bass.


Thank you!!


----------



## checker9

Sorry song question - I can't find answer anywhere. How low is the bass (mainly at beginning) in Pink Floyd's Welcome to the Machine song - anyone know? It seems very low but I can find no web sites indicating how low it is or even really discussing it as a low bass song.


----------



## DrMichael

Avengers AOU was a terrible soundtrack.....yes the bass wasn't very good but the sound mixing was horrid. Very disappointing:mad


----------



## johnnygrandis

BornSlippyZ said:


> I have to watch this on BD soon and see if the bass was decent. I do know though if you are in the mood for Horror and Bass, give Triangle a spin or The Conjuring!


Thanks!

Conjuring is the favorite and had great audio, did like the new Poltergeist to. Trangle was ok I thougt.


----------



## bori

San Andreas is the best bass movie for me. Better than Mad Max.


----------



## audiofan1

bori said:


> San Andreas is the best bass movie for me. Better than Mad Max.


Intresting! I'll let you know in 2 weeks if I agree.


----------



## the_abbot

Watched Terminator Genisis last night. Wowwwww....... There were some of the best explosions I've heard in my room to date. I'd be curious to see some graphs of this one. The opening scene literally made my jaw drop.


----------



## Hopinater

bori said:


> San Andreas is the best bass movie for me. Better than Mad Max.


Well that sounds promising. How was the movie itself?


----------



## bori

Hopinater said:


> Well that sounds promising. How was the movie itself?


The movie was entertaining.


----------



## audiofan1

bori said:


> San Andreas is the best bass movie for me. Better than Mad Max.





the_abbot said:


> Watched Terminator Genisis last night. Wowwwww....... There were some of the best explosions I've heard in my room to date. I'd be curious to see some graphs of this one. The opening scene literally made my jaw drop.


Safe bet on Atmos! As yet again it seems 2 more killer tracks already added to its list of well done mixes and this is holding true even for those who haven't even upgraded to the codec yet


----------



## bear123

bori said:


> San Andreas is the best bass movie for me. Better than Mad Max.


I heard San Andreas did not have a lot of extremely low bass, but a LOT of bass throughout the whole movie. Low enough to make it a fun ride(30 Hz). Sometimes I think this is better than some of the movies that score, objectively, extremely high yet don't deliver much...couple of 5 or 10Hz scenes that don't do anything. Now Mad Max on the other hand, could end up being the hands down best bass flick of the year. I watched it at moderate volume with the family and it was pretty stout.


----------



## bori

bear123 said:


> I heard San Andreas did not have a lot of extremely low bass, but a LOT of bass throughout the whole movie. Low enough to make it a fun ride(30 Hz). Sometimes I think this is better than some of the movies that score, objectively, extremely high yet don't deliver much...couple of 5 or 10Hz scenes that don't do anything. Now Mad Max on the other hand, could end up being the hands down best bass flick of the year. I watched it at moderate volume with the family and it was pretty stout.


I just liked the way the bass was used in San Andreas rather than having the bass throughout. My Epik Conquest sure loved it.


----------



## bear123

So Avenger's Age of Ultron, have to say I enjoyed the movie. Wasn't the best bass flick out there by far. Best scene was the skyscraper under construction when it fell....some decent rumble, would probably really impress those who have never had a good sub, but you could tell there was not much going on under 30 Hz pretty much anywhere.

I had to watch this much louder than normal....-8 MV with the wife in the room, which NEVER happens. Normal limit is -15 to -20. Also had "Enhancer" on, Yamaha's bass boost, which I usually cannot do on bass heavy flicks(muddies things up too much). By myself I normally don't listen any louder than -10, but I think I could have easily watched this one at reference level.


----------



## chucky7

Just watched Terminator Genisys.

It definitely has dynamics. The use of bass is the best among the summer block busters. I really enjoyed the movie. It might also have better extension than the others.

My ranking for the summer blockbusters so far...

Terminator Genisys > San Andreas >> Jurassic World >>> Avengers Age of Ultron.


----------



## NorthSky

I watched that guy last night...on Blu...in (((3D)))

And it was pretty much a replication of the data just above...powerful in the 30Hz region. ...Very good for most folks, and insufficient below 30Hz for the most bass fanatics.

As for dynamics...I found the overall audio "shy" in overall impact, like "reserved, gentle, with a veil covering the prefabricated sound effects".
There wasn't enough "visceral" clarity impact balance...like dynamically reduced. ...It helped turning the master volume control on this one...say by 6 to 9 decibels...depending on your state-of-mind @ the time. I found the overall audio soundtrack and music score sort of recorded inside an echo chamber or phone booth...whoever did the audio mix is really into comics and fake sounds.  

Anyway I thought it wasn't bad @ all, and the 3D picture has that punchy/polished effect in the depth department. I'll watch the 2D version another day.


----------



## NorthSky

chucky7 said:


> Just watched Terminator Genisys.
> It definitely has dynamics. The use of bass is the best among the summer block busters. I really enjoyed the movie. It might also have better extension than the others.
> My ranking for the summer blockbusters so far...
> 
> 1) Terminator Genisys > 2) San Andreas >> 3) Jurassic World >>> 4) Avengers Age of Ultron.


Did you also see 'Poltergeist'?


----------



## chucky7

NorthSky said:


> Did you also see 'Poltergeist'?


Nope. It is more of a cult movie than a summer blockbuster...


----------



## NorthSky

chucky7 said:


> Nope. It is more of a cult movie than a summer blockbuster...


Lol, you're right.


----------



## Shreds

Avengers: AoU

I have to admit the bass in this isn't as bad as I thought it would be at first. It seems to be close to on par with the mix of CAWS not counting a bit of a bump up at 30Hz on the master's EQ and a filter at ~15Hz. Here are some looped scenes of interest:


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Shreds said:


> Avengers: AoU
> 
> I have to admit the bass in this isn't as bad as I thought it would be at first. It seems to be close to on par with the mix of CAWS not counting a bit of a bump up at 30Hz on the master's EQ and a filter at ~15Hz. Here are some looped scenes of interest:


I agree while I had to listen at -2db (normal is -10 or -8) the bass was actually pretty good. One time the graph doesn't tell all

IMHO the bigger problems was the rat of the soundtrack. Although great use of surrounds it seemed muffled. Very very odd. There was no crispness to it and zero dynamics. I felt like I had a blanket over my head watching

Head scratcher for sure


----------



## Toe

The graph never tells all IMO as you still have to watch whatever movie in question to see how the bass that is there interacts with the on screen action. I find it crazy when people strictly listen to bass with their eyes, but whatever. 

Good to hear a few decent reports on AoU. I was not even planning on renting it after all the abysmal audio reports since that is where the vast amount of enjoyment comes for me with these stupid superhero movies, but I might throw it in the Netflix que and check it out. Is it available for rent now, or is it delayed a month? I usually watch first run movies at -1, so I should bump this up to about +8?

Watched MMFR again Fri night and checked out the point where the sand storm scene ends and noted it was right at about the 30 minute mark in the film. This opening 30 minutes is probably the best 30 minutes of movie HT audio/bass in my library! Demo material for me doesn't get any better than this all things considered.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I didn't mean I listen with my eyes. I meant every time a track was disappointing the graph supported that. And every time the track was awesome the graph supported it. 

This was a very rare instance where the graph was terrible. But it wasn't that bad (although if it wasn't for the graph I would have had no clue to crank it up way louder than I normally do)


----------



## MKtheater

Brian Fineberg said:


> I didn't mean I listen with my eyes. I meant every time a track was disappointing the graph supported that. And every time the track was awesome the graph supported it.
> 
> This was a very rare instance where the graph was terrible. But it wasn't that bad (although if it wasn't for the graph I would have had no clue to crank it up way louder than I normally do)


The graph on DB shows 10dB louder. The overall levels are much lower so a boost in level is all one needs, not just bass, the MV. What is nice about this is it is a clean presentation although I agree with the above, it sounds compressed at times with the overall mix, especially after watching MMFR which is an onslaught of audio in every way.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MKtheater said:


> The graph on DB shows 10dB louder. The overall levels are much lower so a boost in level is all one needs, not just bass, the MV. What is nice about this is it is a clean presentation although I agree with the above, it sounds compressed at times with the overall mix, especially after watching MMFR which is an onslaught of audio in every way.


Yeah he boost on mv is what I did

Also I noticed some distortion in the cc in some dialogue maybe 3-4 times throughout the movie. I thought I was hearing things. But some others have reported the same thing


----------



## Rgdeuce

AOU wasn't that bad. Obviously could have been better, but run the subs hot and crank up the volume 6-8 db and its an above average experience IMO. I was expecting it to be garbage from what I was reading and that was certainly not the case.

Ive had Dredd for maybe a year and and a half and finally got around to watching it. REALLY enjoyed it, great bass, the visuals and 3d were great, and the action and overall movie itself were very good. Kicking myself for waiting for so long


----------



## the_abbot

bear123 said:


> So Avenger's Age of Ultron, have to say I enjoyed the movie. Wasn't the best bass flick out there by far. Best scene was the skyscraper under construction when it fell....some decent rumble, would probably really impress those who have never had a good sub, but you could tell there was not much going on under 30 Hz pretty much anywhere.
> 
> I had to watch this much louder than normal....-8 MV with the wife in the room, which NEVER happens. Normal limit is -15 to -20. Also had "Enhancer" on, Yamaha's bass boost, which I usually cannot do on bass heavy flicks(muddies things up too much). By myself I normally don't listen any louder than -10, but I think I could have easily watched this one at reference level.


I had to also run AOU about 8 DB higher than normal. I thought it was just me.


----------



## johnnygrandis

Great LFE moments in Tomorrowland..


----------



## rhed

Rgdeuce said:


> AOU wasn't that bad. Obviously could have been better, but run the subs hot and crank up the volume 6-8 db and its an above average experience IMO. I was expecting it to be garbage from what I was reading and that was certainly not the case.
> 
> Ive had Dredd for maybe a year and and a half and finally got around to watching it. REALLY enjoyed it, great bass, the visuals and 3d were great, and the action and overall movie itself were very good. Kicking myself for waiting for so long





the_abbot said:


> I had to also run AOU about 8 DB higher than normal. I thought it was just me.


 That's odd? I thought the movie was pretty hard hitting on the bass part imo. I didn't need to turn up or change my LFE settings. Maybe cause I watch this movie at -10? Well fwiw, I liked the movie overall..


----------



## MKtheater

So I watched A:AoU again but this time subjectively as loud as Mad Max and the bass is good. I watched it 10 dB louder than Mad Max to get the bass to hit hard and hard it hit. Just the opening scene had my hair moving.


----------



## audiofan1

MKtheater said:


> So I watched A:AoU again but this time subjectively as loud as Mad Max and the bass is good. I watched it 10 dB louder than Mad Max to get the bass to hit hard and hard it hit. Just the opening scene had my hair moving.


That's it! I'm buying a copy!


----------



## NorthSky

*Age of Ultron*



MKtheater said:


> So I watched A:AoU again but this time subjectively as loud as Mad Max and the bass is good. I watched it 10 dB louder than Mad Max to get the bass to hit hard and hard it hit. Just the opening scene had my hair moving.


The opening scene is all fluff air gizmo zigzag CGI poorly executed and with audio to match. ...My opinion.


----------



## NODES

NorthSky said:


> The opening scene is all fluff air gizmo zigzag CGI poorly executed and with audio to match. ...My opinion.




My 7 year old liked it


----------



## rhed

After watching AOU and increasing the MLV to -9. The movie hits hard in the LFE. I like the scene when the building collapse with the fight with Hulk and the big Iron Man. Had a pretty hard hitting bass sweep.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MKtheater said:


> So I watched A:AoU again but this time subjectively as loud as Mad Max and the bass is good. I watched it 10 dB louder than Mad Max to get the bass to hit hard and hard it hit. Just the opening scene had my hair moving.



spot on...so at least its not a total bummer


----------



## Toe

MKtheater said:


> So I watched A:AoU again but this time subjectively as loud as Mad Max and the bass is good. I watched it 10 dB louder than Mad Max to get the bass to hit hard and hard it hit. Just the opening scene had my hair moving.


Good deal and I will throw it back in the rental que.


----------



## Quickett

NorthSky said:


> The opening scene is all fluff air gizmo zigzag CGI poorly executed and with audio to match. ...My opinion.


I would agree, it was cringeworthy. This opening belonged to a standalone property not an Avengers title.


----------



## MKtheater

Guys, I am just commenting on bass, nothing else. Yes, the audio seems to get muted or compressed in the opening scene. I won't talk about CGI.


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> Good deal and I will throw it back in the rental que.


Yep, sounds rental worthy, at least to start.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Didn't I say "just turn it up" for Ultron like a month ago?


----------



## Gary147852

Scott Simonian said:


> Didn't I say "just turn it up" for Ultron like a month ago?


Yes, yes you did.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Scott Simonian said:


> Didn't I say "just turn it up" for Ultron like a month ago?


You see, that is where I failed to read your disclaimer!


I did enjoy Ultron a bit more with the volume turned up.


----------



## Gary147852

Scott Simonian said:


> Didn't I say "just turn it up" for Ultron like a month ago?





BornSlippyZ said:


> You see, that is where I failed to read your disclaimer!
> 
> 
> I did enjoy Ultron a bit more with the volume turned up.


I heeded the warning.


----------



## Scott Simonian

So yeah.... turn it up and enjoy!


----------



## Gary147852

Scott Simonian said:


> So yeah.... turn it up and enjoy!


Please do not duplicate post.


----------



## beastaudio

bear123 said:


> So Avenger's Age of Ultron, have to say I enjoyed the movie. Wasn't the best bass flick out there by far. Best scene was the skyscraper under construction when it fell....some decent rumble, would probably really impress those who have never had a good sub, but you could tell there was not much going on under 30 Hz pretty much anywhere.
> 
> I had to watch this much louder than normal....-8 MV with the wife in the room, which NEVER happens. Normal limit is -15 to -20. Also had "Enhancer" on, Yamaha's bass boost, which I usually cannot do on bass heavy flicks(muddies things up too much). By myself I normally don't listen any louder than -10, but I think I could have easily watched this one at reference level.


What Scott just said. I had the house to myself Friday night so I wasn't shy with the remote one bit. I too realized I needed quite a few more bumps to the old MV, but once i got it there, I too enjoyed the movie. No it's not the next TIH, but I still liked it. Im a huge Marvel dork and have absolutely no issue checking my brain at the door when I am down in my HT as well, but if people really aren't buying this just because the graph stinks, you guys are doing yourselves a disservice. 



Rgdeuce said:


> AOU wasn't that bad. Obviously could have been better, but run the subs hot and crank up the volume 6-8 db and its an above average experience IMO. I was expecting it to be garbage from what I was reading and that was certainly not the case.
> 
> Ive had Dredd for maybe a year and and a half and finally got around to watching it. REALLY enjoyed it, great bass, the visuals and 3d were great, and the action and overall movie itself were very good. Kicking myself for waiting for so long


Makes you feel pretty bad you had that sitting there for so long? Haha yea I bet once you got into it. That's a fun ride as well


----------



## Scott Simonian

Gary147852 said:


> Please do not duplicate post.


I..... I didn't?


----------



## Gary147852

Scott Simonian said:


> I..... I didn't?



I was referring to your similar post a month ago, my attempt to be humorous.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Oh..pftt. Gotcha. My bad.


----------



## NorthSky

NODES said:


> My 7 year old liked it


Here you go, Ultron has a solid fan base.  ...Even from its opening...quite wild. 

* I really like the bad guy's suit...very...futuristic and has that "cool" factor similar to that bad leader dude in Mad Max.


----------



## Hopinater

beastaudio said:


> What Scott just said. I had the house to myself Friday night so I wasn't shy with the remote one bit. I too realized I needed quite a few more bumps to the old MV, but once i got it there, I too enjoyed the movie. No it's not the next TIH, but I still liked it. Im a huge Marvel dork and have absolutely no issue checking my brain at the door when I am down in my HT as well, but if people really aren't buying this just because the graph stinks, you guys are doing yourselves a disservice.


I agree with you. Sometimes you just have to check your brain at the door and allow yourself to sit back, relax and enjoy. I can't always do it but with the Marvel movies I seem to have no trouble suspending a need for reality. 

As far as weak audio is concerned…there's a reason remotes have a volume control.


----------



## Omni009

Hopinater said:


> I agree with you. Sometimes you just have to check your brain at the door and allow yourself to sit back, relax and enjoy. I can't always do it but with the Marvel movies I seem to have no trouble suspending a need for reality.


As Hawkeye said...the city is flying, we're fighting an army of robots, and I have a bow and arrow. None of this makes sense. 
http://www.avsforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## NorthSky

The psychic girl in Ultron...with mind powers...she's pretty...I like her...my eyes were riveted @ her beauty...those eyes... 

* And very true what one member have said earlier...we are equipped with remote controls, and there is a master volume control that comes with it. 
We have the power to control the master level...wow...that sounds pretty awesome...just say it you'll see.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> The psychic girl in Ultron...with mind powers...she's pretty...I like her...my eyes were riveted @ her beauty...those eyes...
> 
> * And very true what one member have said earlier...we are equipped with remote controls, and there is a master volume control that comes with it.
> We have the power to control the master level...wow...that sounds pretty awesome...just say it you'll see.


Mary Kate and Ashley's sister


----------



## ambesolman

I watched and enjoyed avengers in 3D today. I normally watch at -15 but comfortably watched at -5 and never felt the bass lacking though the dynamics seemed to waver occasionally like a limiter kicked in. It's the first time I've ever noticed anything like that.
I also noticed the brightness changing/pumping sometimes too, though I'm sure it's my tv since I noticed it on the latest hobbit movie the other day. Luckily, it only appears in 3D mode so I can live with the quirk.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## NorthSky

*Age Of Ultron | Mary-Kate*



Brian Fineberg said:


> Mary Kate and Ashley's sister


Yes, *Mary-Kate Olsen* ... thx Brian.

__________


----------



## Scott Simonian

ambesolman said:


> I watched and enjoyed avengers in 3D today. I normally watch at -15 but comfortably watched at -5 and never felt the bass lacking though the dynamics seemed to waver occasionally like a limiter kicked in. It's the first time I've ever noticed anything like that.
> I also noticed the brightness changing/pumping sometimes too, though I'm sure it's my tv since I noticed it on the latest hobbit movie the other day. Luckily, it only appears in 3D mode so I can live with the quirk.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


What display are you using? Sounds like some sort of dynamic contrast or darkness mode is active in 3D.


----------



## Scott Simonian

NorthSky said:


> Yes, *Mary-Kate Olsen* ... thx Brian.
> 
> __________



No. It was Elizabeth Olsen in the movie.


----------



## NorthSky

Scott Simonian said:


> No. It was Elizabeth Olsen in the movie.


Yes, you're right Scott...her twin sister?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> Yes, you're right Scott...her twin sister?


No the twins were Mary Kate. And Ashley


The girl in Utron was their younger sister


----------



## digler84

no, elizabeth isn't one of the twins....well in the movie she is one of the twins, but not one of the olsen twins. she's the non twin sister. dammit, you get what im saying.

and i don't care what kind of trainwreck the twins are....they are hot.


----------



## digler84

no, elizabeth isn't one of the twins....well in the movie she is one of the twins, but not one of the olsen twins. she's the non twin sister. dammit, you get what im saying.

and i don't care what kind of trainwreck the twins are....they are hot.


----------



## Toe

Hopinater said:


> Yep, sounds rental worthy, at least to start.


No doubt. I will track it down at a redbox this weekend since who knows when it will be available on Netflix considering the "very long wait" status.


----------



## NorthSky

This is confusing a little, but here she is (the one I'm referring to), in the movie 'AVS: Age of Ultron' :


----------



## NorthSky

'AVS: Age of Ultron' (*Elizabeth Olsen*) :


----------



## digler84

is it just my wishful mind, or does it seem like the only things moving in that gif are around her chest?? well that's all i see fellas....that's all i see.


----------



## digler84

northsky, you do realize there are three separate women that you are referring to right now, don't you? mary kate, ashley and elizabeth. mary kate and ashley are the twins, elizabeth is the "other" sister. all three hot, but only two are twins.


----------



## NorthSky

Brian Fineberg said:


> No the twins were Mary Kate. And Ashley
> 
> The girl in Utron was their younger sister


Yes Brian, I finally got it..._Elizabeth Olson_ the younger sister of Mary-Kate and Ashley Olson (twins). 
I don't hang up around Hollywood boulevard...so some movie stars I'm not all familiar with.

And by the way; _"Ultron"_ ... not "Utron".


----------



## NorthSky

digler84 said:


> is it just my wishful mind, or does it seem like the only things moving in that gif are around her chest?? well that's all i see fellas....that's all i see.


♦ She has a pendulum, the long one attached to her neck, and it moves quite a bit...with great psychic powers.



digler84 said:


> northsky, you do realize there are three separate women that you are referring to right now, don't you? mary kate, ashley and elizabeth. mary kate and ashley are the twins, elizabeth is the "other" sister. all three hot, but only two are twins.


♦ Yes, thank you, I got it all figured out now.

.


----------



## ambesolman

Scott Simonian said:


> What display are you using? Sounds like some sort of dynamic contrast or darkness mode is active in 3D.



It's a Samsung 60F5500. I've read about an issue of owners seeing this when watching hockey, but I don't watch hockey. Don't remember any mention of it in 3D, but will peruse the owners thread. I'll check another 3D flick tonight and see if anything like that is enabled. Thanks for the tip🏼


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## digler84

the ol double post got me earlier too.

and yes, the pendulum....that's what i was mesmerized by


----------



## MKtheater

The twins in Ultron are the same young couple in Godzilla.


----------



## ambesolman

MKtheater said:


> The twins in Ultron are the same young couple in Godzilla.



How incestuous


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## falzpozitive

It was Mary Elizabeth


----------



## wth718

Terminator: Genisys. Now that's how you do bass!


----------



## MKtheater

falzpozitive said:


> It was Mary Elizabeth



What?


----------



## MKtheater

wth718 said:


> Terminator: Genisys. Now that's how you do bass!


Watch the Bluray or download? The downloads usually are weak sauce compared to the Bluray.


----------



## wth718

MKtheater said:


> Watch the Bluray or download? The downloads usually are weak sauce compared to the Bluray.


That has not been my experience at all in 95% of cases. But it was 3D and DTS-MA, fyi.


----------



## Fatshaft

wth718 said:


> Terminator: Genisys. Now that's how you do bass!


I'm looking forward to this one...thanks


----------



## Rgdeuce

ambesolman said:


> It's a Samsung 60F5500. I've read about an issue of owners seeing this when watching hockey, but I don't watch hockey. Don't remember any mention of it in 3D, but will peruse the owners thread. I'll check another 3D flick tonight and see if anything like that is enabled. Thanks for the tip🏼
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


I have a Samsung 64PND8000, which is only a year or two removed from your model. I do get what you described with some 3D content, I will have to check Agengers to see if it happens. I havent touched any 3d settings though. It is crazy annoying for hockey and basketball can get bad too. You can see it in certain shows too, usually with a lot of dark content (I remember it always happened in Dexter).


----------



## NorthSky

*Terminator Genisys*



Fatshaft said:


> I'm looking forward to this one...thanks


I am too; not the movie per se, mainly the 3D picture...and the audio (Bass). ...Strictly technical; the film value itself is from a different bracket...I think, and it depends...of who's watching and listening.


----------



## ambesolman

Rgdeuce said:


> I have a Samsung 64PND8000, which is only a year or two removed from your model. I do get what you described with some 3D content, I will have to check Agengers to see if it happens. I havent touched any 3d settings though. It is crazy annoying for hockey and basketball can get bad too. You can see it in certain shows too, usually with a lot of dark content (I remember it always happened in Dexter).



I never saw it on my c7000, but I did have the pink banding menace. After two panel replacements, they just gave me a new tv. So far it's been great (knock on wood) and only see this on 3D content.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## NorthSky

falzpozitive said:


> It was Mary Elizabeth


There is no Mary-Elizabeth Olson...just Elizabeth Olson*...the actress in *'Avengers: Age of Ultron'*.

And I also believe that she was in *'Godzilla'* (2014) with a different color hair (blond here, and brown in 'Ultron'). 

And the bass in both 'Godzilla' and 'Ultron' is different too. ...I prefer 'Godzilla' overall bass. ...And that bass is more creative too in 'Godzilla' ...new.
But I hate both films...'Godzilla' and 'Ultron' ...strictly film value...none, non-existent.


----------



## MKtheater

wth718 said:


> That has not been my experience at all in 95% of cases. But it was 3D and DTS-MA, fyi.



Well, My downloads come from Vudu and they are not nearly as good as bluray 100% of the time so far.


----------



## phildaant

MKtheater said:


> Well, My downloads come from Vudu and they are not nearly as good as bluray 100% of the time so far.


I don't think any of those legal downloads have BR quality.


----------



## wth718

MKtheater said:


> Well, My downloads come from Vudu and they are not nearly as good as bluray 100% of the time so far.


I don't doubt that's true. Lol.


----------



## MKtheater

After you posted my light bulb went on and figured there are lossless downloads out there which I have never heard so I posted where I get mine from. They are DD+ downloads and anything with bass I buy on bluray but big screen owners should just get the bluray for video, so much better. Are lossless downloads not legal? I never even thought about it but now I am curious.


----------



## Alan P

Not legal, but obtainable.


----------



## MKtheater

Same as Bluray? Same video formats etc..?


----------



## Gary147852

MKtheater said:


> Same as Bluray? Same video formats etc..?


MKV container. H.264 X.264. Avchd. Dtsma, Dolby true HD.
Can usually be found in whatever flavour you desire. They can even be found in non-neutered fashion.


----------



## Alan P

MKtheater said:


> Same as Bluray? Same video formats etc..?


Yup. But without all the annoying menus, FBI warning, trailers, commercials, etc.


----------



## NorthSky




----------



## wth718

MKtheater said:


> After you posted my light bulb went on and figured there are lossless downloads out there which I have never heard so I posted where I get mine from. They are DD+ downloads and anything with bass I buy on bluray but big screen owners should just get the bluray for video, so much better. Are lossless downloads not legal? I never even thought about it but now I am curious.


The thing is, the downloads you get may be DD, but that doesn't mean the mix isn't compressed beyond what you'd find on disk. Other ones you can get have the audio taken directly from the blu ray, either the lossless or core track. In the vast majority of cases, the bass will be identical.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

I know this is mostly about movies but Season 1 Episode 6 of Blunt Talk entitled "Goodnight, My Someone" had a boxing scene with some nice bass booms in it though short lived.


----------



## Zhorik

Tried searching on this thread, but couldn't find anything about The Shrine (2011). I watched it on streaming and the movie has bass associated with almost every musical and most effects cue. It is mostly 40-80hz, however does go below that on occasions. 

I don't know if it was the mids and highs missing due to the lossy encode or the mix was meant to be that way, but the bass did feel overdone (subjective opinion). The movie itself had a decent premise however, the execution and atmosphere is pretty poor.


----------



## launche

I was just thinking about whether there was a thread of TV shows with good bass or good audio in general. I caught 5 mins of Gotham on TV on the other day and wondered what the sound mix is like for that show or TV shows in general. I don't watch a lot of TV but am looking for a few standout show with great video and audio presentations.


----------



## Rgdeuce

Breaking Bad had a few moments, at least in the later seasons. Bass is severely lacking with Directv programming as a whole though, outside of a few bass-bloated channels (NFL network comes to mind, there are a few other channels, maybe FXM?). I can watch great bass movies on TNT or the movie channels and not feel a hell of a lot.


----------



## Alan P

I noticed (with Breaking Bad, Lost, Walking Dead) that the bass (and sound in general) is much better on the streaming services (Netflix, Amazon) than on cable/broadcast.


----------



## bori

Just watched Pixels. Decent bass in this one.


----------



## Gary147852

bori said:


> Just watched Pixels. Decent bass in this one.


But was it worth watching?


----------



## NODES

Brian Fineberg said:


> Mary Kate and Ashley's sister


The Full house twins for those not good with names. or the girl that was in Godzilla.


----------



## teckademic

Gary147852 said:


> But was it worth watching?


Nope, i had to fast forward to get through it, not even the 3d effects were able to save it, which the 3d was awesome btw.


----------



## bori

Gary147852 said:


> But was it worth watching?


Yes it was a fun movie.


----------



## AJ72

I know this isn't the place for testimonials but the sum total of all the people who've given me advice or just banter are visiting this thread so just wanted to be slightly self indulgent by bidding a fond farewell. I did something crazy and bought my dream motorbike and felt as though something had to give....... The home theatre that has given me countless hours of joy is now sold to someone who is hopefully enjoying it as much as I did. Never thought I'd see the day! I gave every movie/scene that I've loved over the past few years a GOOD run today including WWZ grenade, OHF Washington monument, Hulk Abomination scene (twice) just to mention a few like a junkie having the last hit before abstinence. I'll be back one day until then thanks y'all!


----------



## Gary147852

AJ72 said:


> I know this isn't the place for testimonials but the sum total of all the people who've given me advice or just banter are visiting this thread so just wanted to be slightly self indulgent by bidding a fond farewell. I did something crazy and bought my dream motorbike and felt as though something had to give....... The home theatre that has given me countless hours of joy is now sold to someone who is hopefully enjoying it as much as I did. Never thought I'd see the day! I gave every movie/scene that I've loved over the past few years a GOOD run today including WWZ grenade, OHF Washington monument, Hulk Abomination scene (twice) just to mention a few like a junkie having the last hit before abstinence. I'll be back one day until then thanks y'all!


Farewell.


----------



## Fatshaft

AJ72 said:


> I know this isn't the place for testimonials but the sum total of all the people who've given me advice or just banter are visiting this thread so just wanted to be slightly self indulgent by bidding a fond farewell. I did something crazy and bought my dream motorbike and felt as though something had to give....... The home theatre that has given me countless hours of joy is now sold to someone who is hopefully enjoying it as much as I did. Never thought I'd see the day! I gave every movie/scene that I've loved over the past few years a GOOD run today including WWZ grenade, OHF Washington monument, Hulk Abomination scene (twice) just to mention a few like a junkie having the last hit before abstinence. I'll be back one day until then thanks y'all!


AJ, 
Be careful out there with your new passion...


----------



## audiofan1

AJ72 said:


> I know this isn't the place for testimonials but the sum total of all the people who've given me advice or just banter are visiting this thread so just wanted to be slightly self indulgent by bidding a fond farewell. I did something crazy and bought my dream motorbike and felt as though something had to give....... The home theatre that has given me countless hours of joy is now sold to someone who is hopefully enjoying it as much as I did. Never thought I'd see the day! I gave every movie/scene that I've loved over the past few years a GOOD run today including WWZ grenade, OHF Washington monument, Hulk Abomination scene (twice) just to mention a few like a junkie having the last hit before abstinence. I'll be back one day until then thanks y'all!


Stay safe and enjoy yourself and here's hoping to seeing you soon!


----------



## beastaudio

AJ72 said:


> I know this isn't the place for testimonials but the sum total of all the people who've given me advice or just banter are visiting this thread so just wanted to be slightly self indulgent by bidding a fond farewell. I did something crazy and bought my dream motorbike and felt as though something had to give....... The home theatre that has given me countless hours of joy is now sold to someone who is hopefully enjoying it as much as I did. Never thought I'd see the day! I gave every movie/scene that I've loved over the past few years a GOOD run today including WWZ grenade, OHF Washington monument, Hulk Abomination scene (twice) just to mention a few like a junkie having the last hit before abstinence. I'll be back one day until then thanks y'all!


Saw your post over at DB too. Dude, stop being so dramatic like you really are going somewhere forever. Whatever, you'll be back, I'm not saying goodbye.


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


>


Grrrr 20hz. Better than super filtered. But. Could be so much better


----------



## Toe

AJ72 said:


> I know this isn't the place for testimonials but the sum total of all the people who've given me advice or just banter are visiting this thread so just wanted to be slightly self indulgent by bidding a fond farewell. I did something crazy and bought my dream motorbike and felt as though something had to give....... The home theatre that has given me countless hours of joy is now sold to someone who is hopefully enjoying it as much as I did. Never thought I'd see the day! I gave every movie/scene that I've loved over the past few years a GOOD run today including WWZ grenade, OHF Washington monument, Hulk Abomination scene (twice) just to mention a few like a junkie having the last hit before abstinence. I'll be back one day until then thanks y'all!


Very cool!  Part of me is also tempted to sell it all and be done with this hobby for however many years and move onto another obsessions for a while, so I certainly understand. Have fun and be safe!


On an unrelated note, does anyone know if Insidious Chapter 3 has good bass? We're looking to rent something scary tonight and this looks to be the only option at Redbox. Might just watch something I own instead if nobody has a bass report on this.


----------



## Toe

$hit, maybe I will just splurge and grab Poltergeist for $18 from Target. That definitely looks to be good going off the graph/comments.


----------



## Hopinater

AJ72 said:


> I know this isn't the place for testimonials but the sum total of all the people who've given me advice or just banter are visiting this thread so just wanted to be slightly self indulgent by bidding a fond farewell. I did something crazy and bought my dream motorbike and felt as though something had to give....... The home theatre that has given me countless hours of joy is now sold to someone who is hopefully enjoying it as much as I did. Never thought I'd see the day! I gave every movie/scene that I've loved over the past few years a GOOD run today including WWZ grenade, OHF Washington monument, Hulk Abomination scene (twice) just to mention a few like a junkie having the last hit before abstinence. I'll be back one day until then thanks y'all!


Sorry to see you leaving for awhile but I'm sure you will be back someday. Until then, be safe on that bike.


----------



## xxwiinxx

I have seen Insidious 3 and Poltergiest (2015). Poltergiest have some good bass to scare you off your seat but Insidious' bass scare is well placed and more intense that you want more of it. In short, insidous won in the bass scare dept. just my two cents opinion.


----------



## Niavlys

I just watched Insidious 3 in Blu-Ray with the wife. Good movie with some good LFE that shook the room pretty well.


----------



## mumps

Haven't seen Insidious 3 yet but Poltergeist had some great bass in it.

Looking forward to San Andreas. Saw it in theater but sat in the DBox seats which was a waste IMO.

Chris


----------



## xxwiinxx

Yes San Andreas is a bass heaven for ported subs. Lotsa 30 hz bass here. If you smellllllll, what the Rock is cookin!


----------



## digler84

i'm looking forward to san andreas. someone said the movie itself is terrible.....well, at least it sounds like there is plenty of rumble!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

digler84 said:


> i'm looking forward to san andreas. someone said the movie itself is terrible.....well, at least it sounds like there is plenty of rumble!


Really. How good can the movie be? Is not like you can create this gripping mind twisting story from an earthquake lol

People need to get off their high horse and just turn off their brain and enjoy the audio visual movies for what they are.


----------



## NorthSky

But Brian, movies they help us too to grow up in wisdom.


----------



## digler84

my point exactly. i'm ready to check my brain at the door and be massaged into LFE bliss.


----------



## Cryptic1911

xxwiinxx said:


> Yes San Andreas is a bass heaven for ported subs. Lotsa 30 hz bass here. If you smellllllll, what the Rock is cookin!


If you smell what the rock is cookin during that movie, it's probably your voice coils


----------



## Gary147852

Niavlys said:


> I just watched Insidious 3 in Blu-Ray with the wife. Good movie with some good LFE that shook the room pretty well.


OK... I watched insidious chapter 3 last night. The movie itself replicated the first 2, just different people and scenarios. I slept the later half of the movie away, except for the few moments where the bass would wake me up. I give the bass in here 3.5/5 for its engagefullness. The movie itself 1/5.


----------



## Toe

I watched Avengers Age of Ultron today 9db louder than my normal -1 first run movie watching volume which put it at +8 on my preamp and I thought it was a GREAT HT ride! I was actually surprised how little I had to complain about. Better extension would be the biggest complaint I can muster, but even that was overall minor for me as the bass overall was used well and very potent! I really enjoyed it.  Loud, clean and great dynamics in general.


----------



## Fatshaft

*Finally!!!!!*

Now that's the way to do it!
Thank you and looking forward to see this!!!!


----------



## popalock

Fatshaft said:


> Now that's the way to do it!
> Thank you and looking forward to see this!!!!


Holy bejeeebums!

Don't recall ever seeing a mix so my style....


----------



## tvuong

^^ watched it over the weekend with my kids on my secondary living room system with only a 12" sub and yup, definitely there were loud deep bass in this one. I am going to have revisit this one in my main theater.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> Now that's the way to do it!
> Thank you and looking forward to see this!!!!


Booya!!


----------



## beastaudio

popalock said:


> Holy bejeeebums!
> 
> Don't recall ever seeing a mix so my style....


That basically looks like your exact house curve.


----------



## audiofan1

Atmos strikes again


----------



## NorthSky

Fatshaft said:


> Now that's the way to do it!
> Thank you and looking forward to see this!!!!


That's the Harman Kardon's preferred target curve. ...Hope the movie's good too...on Blu (((3D))).


----------



## Emaych

Toe said:


> I watched Avengers Age of Ultron today 9db louder than my normal -1 first run movie watching volume which put it at +8 on my preamp and I thought it was a GREAT HT ride! I was actually surprised how little I had to complain about. Better extension would be the biggest complaint I can muster, but even that was overall minor for me as the bass overall was used well and very potent! I really enjoyed it.  Loud, clean and great dynamics in general.


Just watched yesterday. Better extension would have been good, but not the shockingly disgraceful effort some have perhaps portrayed. I am not knowledgeable, so ask, is it standard then that every increment of volume on pre/pros is equal to a rise or diminution of a dB? I often read that people say they increased the volume by 10 dBs, but wondered if they used meters, or possibly just meant they raised the volume up ten notches whether that might be an accurate statement or not?


----------



## beastaudio

Emaych said:


> Just watched yesterday. Better extension would have been good, but not the shockingly disgraceful effort some have perhaps portrayed. I am not knowledgeable, so ask, is it standard then that every increment of volume on pre/pros is equal to a rise or diminution of a dB? I often read that people say they increased the volume by 10 dBs, but wondered if they used meters, or possibly just meant they raised the volume up ten notches whether that might be an accurate statement or not?


Yes, the rise in volume on the AVR should follow the relative dB scale. Usually each click is a 0.5 dB increment


----------



## Toe

Emaych said:


> Just watched yesterday. Better extension would have been good, but not the shockingly disgraceful effort some have perhaps portrayed. I am not knowledgeable, so ask, is it standard then that every increment of volume on pre/pros is equal to a rise or diminution of a dB? I often read that people say they increased the volume by 10 dBs, but wondered if they used meters, or possibly just meant they raised the volume up ten notches whether that might be an accurate statement or not?


MY 885 works in .5 db increments like Beast describes above.


----------



## mo949

Berry Gordy's the Last Dragon digs deep


----------



## Emaych

beastaudio said:


> Yes, the rise in volume on the AVR should follow the relative dB scale. Usually each click is a 0.5 dB increment


Thanks for your information, and Toe as well. I've got the Marantz 7702, and due to note being made herein of the diminished volume anomaly, bumped mine 10 or 12 notches from the outset, and bass was pretty punchy, though not gunky down there at the bottom depths.


----------



## Fatshaft

2 Chinese movies...


----------



## eNoize

In Atmos, the audio is lots of fun for delivering the scares and creating a very creepy atmosphere, but the movie itself is so chalk full of plot holes that it's honestly pretty stupid and nonsensical after some thought. Still, it comes with a healthy amount of bass that hits as low as 14-15Hz in certain spots, which nicely add to the scares.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

eNoize said:


> In Atmos, the audio is lots of fun for delivering the scares and creating a very creepy atmosphere, but the movie itself is so chalk full of plot holes that it's honestly pretty stupid and nonsensical after some thought. Still, it comes with a healthy amount of bass that hits as low as 14-15Hz in certain spots, which nicely add to the scares.


I might have to rent this just for the bass!


----------



## mo949

Based on the recent graphs, I'm willing to bet this one will be a bass monster:


----------



## eNoize

Nothing too exciting in this disaster-themed blockbuster. Granted, there's plenty in the mid-bass range with some satisfying oomph in the 30-40Hz area to give the earthquake sequences some rumble and shake, but it's nothing earth-shattering. The most exciting moment is during the tsunami sequence, which is where that 24Hz spike happens, but aside from that, the movie doesn't really dig deep.


----------



## Toe

eNoize said:


> Nothing too exciting in this disaster-themed blockbuster. Granted, there's plenty in the mid-bass range with some satisfying oomph in the 30-40Hz area to give the earthquake sequences some rumble and shake, but it's nothing earth-shattering. The most exciting moment is during the tsunami sequence, which is where that 24Hz spike happens, but aside from that, the movie doesn't really dig deep.


Damn, I was going to blind buy this, but that looks a bit disappointing. I might just wait and rent.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> Damn, I was going to blind buy this, but that looks a bit disappointing. I might just wait and rent.


def worth a rent....the bass is clean though and loud...so it IS satisfying (oddly)even if not digging down to the teens and single digits...probaby becuause the visuals and the atmos are outstanding


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> def worth a rent....the bass is clean though and loud...so it IS satisfying (oddly)even if not digging down to the teens and single digits...probaby becuause the visuals and the atmos are outstanding


Thanks Brian and glad to hear it's good. Maybe I will still grab it as I wanted to watch it tonight and it's not available for rent yet.


----------



## edoggrc51

Brian Fineberg said:


> def worth a rent....the bass is clean though and loud...so it IS satisfying (oddly)even if not digging down to the teens and single digits...probaby becuause the visuals and the atmos are outstanding


+1

We had a BLAST watching this last night. The bass is definitely turned up, matter of fact the whole soundtrack is very dynamic.


----------



## eNoize

Toe said:


> Thanks Brian and glad to hear it's good. Maybe I will still grab it as I wanted to watch it tonight and it's not available for rent yet.


As Brian pointed out, the bass doesn't dig deep, but the dBs in the mid-range are satisfying enough to make the movie a fun ride, especially when listening in Atmos. It's still worth a rental.


----------



## johnnygrandis

Fatshaft said:


>


Wow, just watched this. I see it not super deep but man do this one hit you hard. Super clean and hard, exactly the kind of bass that I like. Problaby my new ref movie. Love it!!


----------



## xxwiinxx

If its the "Rock" it's a boind buy for me. If you smell what the Rock is cookin. :stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:


----------



## Brian Fineberg

johnnygrandis said:


> Wow, just watched this. I see it not super deep but man do this one hit you hard. Super clean and hard, exactly the kind of bass that I like. Problaby my new ref movie. Love it!!


loud 20hz bass is good bass imho...deeper is just a cherry on top

looking forward to this one big time


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I just watched Insidious 3 and yeah for a horror movie the story is a mess, but the last act is the best part with the bass!


Spoiler



The Old Guy Demon Foot Stomp!


 I only have a VTF15HMK2 but that scene shook the couch! I was surprised and rewinded it to feel it again! I recommend at least a red box rental like I did to check it out!



What was funny was when I was done watching that, I put on San Andreas just to hear/feel the difference. Granted that part in Insidious 3 digs deeper, the 30Hz in San Andreas is LOUD! My wife said the whole house was shaking lol! I though the Insidious bass would be worse but she didn't notice anything till I popped in San Andreas!


----------



## Toe

BornSlippyZ said:


> I just watched Insidious 3 and yeah for a horror movie the story is a mess, but the last act is the best part with the bass!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The Old Guy Demon Foot Stomp!
> 
> 
> I only have a VTF15HMK2 but that scene shook the couch! I was surprised and rewinded it to feel it again! I recommend at least a red box rental like I did to check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> What was funny was when I was done watching that, I put on San Andreas just to hear/feel the difference. Granted that part in Insidious 3 digs deeper, the 30Hz in San Andreas is LOUD! My wife said the whole house was shaking lol! I though the Insidious bass would be worse but she didn't notice anything till I popped in San Andreas!


Ha! That is great!  I am going to do this double feature tonight with Insid 3 followed by SA.


----------



## Toe

Watched San Andreas last night and enjoyed it, but the audio reminded me of STID and not in a good way. The whole track is just LOUD and the bass extension is weak. The bass that is there is LOUD and hits in all the right spots thankfully, but it seemed like the same bass effects were being used over and over and there needed to be more variety. Even the quiet parts felt LOUD just like STID. Curious to see this put through the paces at DB as I might be wrong, but that is how it sounded to me. Cant speak to the Atmos as I just watched the core 7.1 TrueHD track, but sounds like that helps open this one up a bit and helps it breathe a little which it needs.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

how was insidius

I am actually thinking about breaking my rule of no horror movies with gallows...atmos plus good bass (and I heard it wasnt that scary and kind of dumb) might do it


----------



## Toe

There were a few good moments as far as bass goes in Insidious, especially in the last 1/3 of the film, but nothing to write home about. Movie was terrible I thought and I almost turned it off. I would say it's a safe skip altogether, especially since you are not big on horror films.

I am curious to see Gallows as well!


----------



## johnnygrandis

Brian Fineberg said:


> how was insidius
> 
> I am actually thinking about breaking my rule of no horror movies with gallows...atmos plus good bass (and I heard it wasnt that scary and kind of dumb) might do it


Poltergeist is my clear favorite over those two..


----------



## BornSlippyZ

johnnygrandis said:


> Poltergeist is my clear favorite over those two..


Although the thought of one of my favorite films getting remade makes me wince, I will rent this when it comes out for the BASS!


----------



## johnnygrandis

Just finished watching http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1259521/ `The Cabin` -I will call it horror comedie. Some great LFE moments and well done to, did enjoy it.


----------



## ambesolman

johnnygrandis said:


> Just finished watching http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1259521/ `The Cabin` -I will call it horror comedie. Some great LFE moments and well done to, did enjoy it.



I thought that was a great movie. I really enjoyed the premise of it as it was fairly original. I'll have to watch it again soon.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Toe

johnnygrandis said:


> Just finished watching http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1259521/ `The Cabin` -I will call it horror comedie. Some great LFE moments and well done to, did enjoy it.


Some STRONG 30hz type bass in this one and well used! I just re-watched this last weekend as it is one of my Halloween/October regulars. I really enjoy this movie.


----------



## javanpohl

NorthSky said:


> That's the Harman Kardon's preferred target curve. ...Hope the movie's good too...on Blu (((3D))).


Apparently only the Pixels 2D disc has the Atmos track? And the 3D version is DTS-HD?? http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Pixels-3D-Blu-ray/137008/#Review

... the daaaark siiiiide


----------



## tvuong

^^ I have the 2D and the 3D both have trueHD7.1 Atmos version eventhough I do not have Atmos receiver.


----------



## kemiza

Anybody give Jurassic World a spin?


----------



## azz7686

Yes ^^ and I enjoyed it the beginning was funny, when you see it you'll understand


----------



## azz7686

Hey awhile back someone mentioned TV shows with bass and I have found The Player has some good bass in it!


----------



## NorthSky

javanpohl said:


> Apparently only the Pixels 2D disc has the Atmos track? And the 3D version is DTS-HD?? http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Pixels-3D-Blu-ray/137008/#Review
> 
> ... the daaaark siiiiide





tvuong said:


> ^^ I have the 2D and the 3D both have trueHD7.1 Atmos version eventhough I do not have Atmos receiver.


Printing error or BR reviewer error?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> Printing error or BR reviewer error?


I think Ralph here said the same thing. Only 5.1 on 3D version. Atmos only on 2d


----------



## NorthSky

Brian Fineberg said:


> I think Ralph here said the same thing. Only 5.1 on 3D version. Atmos only on 2d


I've read his review too Brian, and I'll go with that, and the one from bluray.com

* It is sad that Sony Pictures would do such a thing. ...Why just DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 on the 3D version, and why not DTS:X? 
Then we could have compared Atmos with dts:x from the same 2D and 3D package. 

Beats me man, and all of this, with Dracula (4K remastered with Atmos), just before the real deal...UHD Blu-ray.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> I've read his review too Brian, and I'll go with that, and the one from bluray.com
> 
> * It is sad that Sony Pictures would do such a thing. ...Why just DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 on the 3D version, and why not DTS:X?
> Then we could have compared Atmos with dts:x from the same 2D and 3D package.
> 
> Beats me man, and all of this, with Dracula (4K remastered with Atmos), just before the real deal...UHD Blu-ray.


So now so I bother with the 3D version? I love 3D. But I love atmos more :/


----------



## NorthSky

Methinks 3D picture goes good with 3D sound. ...50/50

But then, how can I say that with absolute certitude. ...And not everyone loves 3D...some hate it with a deep passion...most likely because or they never tried it or because they saw it @ costco with lights so bright that they could get cancer in their eyes. ;-)

And! I am not a bass expert, and I am not an Atmos expert, and I am not a DTS:X expert, and Auro-3D and all that jazz. 

Still, I truly believe that 3D picture is the perfect complement to 3D audio. I would love to see IMAX (((3D))) with Auro-3D sound. ...And in 4K (UHD/HDR).


----------



## Mrkazador

Brian Fineberg said:


> So now so I bother with the 3D version? I love 3D. But I love atmos more :/


You can always buy both versions and remux the 3D video and Atmos audio.


----------



## raynist

Mrkazador said:


> You can always buy both versions and remux the 3D video and Atmos audio.


Doesn't the 3D version come with a 2D disc?
Or are they saying the 2D version 2D disc has different audio than th 2D disc that comes with the 3D version?


----------



## NorthSky

*'Pixels' 3D Blu-ray*



raynist said:


> Doesn't the 3D version come with a 2D disc?
> Or are they saying the 2D version 2D disc has different audio than th 2D disc that comes with the 3D version?


It's a two-disc BR set (the 3D version):

1. Disc One: 3D Blu-ray version with a DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 English audio soundtrack.
2. Disc Two: 2D Blu-ray version with a Dolby Atmos audio soundtrack (Dolby TrueHD 7.1 core audio for people without Atmos decoding). ...English.

So it's great for all the 2D people. ...And not so great for the 3D people. ...This is a first, from Sony Pictures.
* Previously we had 'Gravity' in 3D and with DTS-HD MA 5.1 audio; then WB reissued it again but this time with Dolby Atmos, except in only 2D. 
That's a very nice package but they omitted the essential element, the 3D Blu-ray version, with Atmos.

So for WB that was a terrible mistake, even if it pleases half of the other 2D crowd, because 'Gravity' is one of the best 3D Blu-ray title out there and one that is preferable to be experienced in 3D...and I totally agree.

Now, Sony Pictures arrives with 'Pixels' on 3D Blu-ray (October 27), but they also made a fatal mistake...in my book anyway. 

It's like you wonder who is in charge and making those type of poor decisions @ the executive echelon of those movie studio companies. 
If it's because they want to re-release them in the future the way we would have love to have them now...then it is financial gains related, or we can call it "greed" somehow against in the name of art and technology development today. 

And last but not least; there is UHD Blu-ray coming soon...so the incentive before it to release the best they can is kind of "evaporated" (lost of motivation)...which is sad of course.


----------



## eNoize

A fun and entertaining action adventure blockbuster with excellent lossless audio, and the bass is awesome! Taken from the Blu-ray Universal sent me, it hits hardest in scenes with the Indominus Rex, reaching down to 12Hz with serious weight, but the final battle against the T-rex is definitely the showstopper, hitting 4 and 7Hz with strong dBs. Really enjoyed this more at home than in cinemas.


----------



## NorthSky

Cool Enois...it's comin' home tomorrow.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hell yes!! a full bandwidth 5-star extension movie!!! great to hear its good to...cant wait for tonight!!


----------



## lizrussspike

eNoize said:


> A fun and entertaining action adventure blockbuster with excellent lossless audio, and the bass is awesome! Taken from the Blu-ray Universal sent me, it hits hardest in scenes with the Indominus Rex, reaching down to 12Hz with serious weight, but the final battle against the T-rex is definitely the showstopper, hitting 4 and 7Hz with strong dBs. Really enjoyed this more at home than in cinemas.


eNoize, Thanks for the information. looking forward to this one this weekend. I won't hit the 4 or 7hz, but maybe the 12hz. I think that the girls will enjoy this one, and should have an Oppo 103D to break in.


----------



## SBuger

eNoize said:


> A fun and entertaining action adventure blockbuster with excellent lossless audio, and the bass is awesome! Taken from the Blu-ray Universal sent me, it hits hardest in scenes with the Indominus Rex, reaching down to 12Hz with serious weight, but the final battle against the T-rex is definitely the showstopper, hitting 4 and 7Hz with strong dBs. Really enjoyed this more at home than in cinemas.


Right on!! I actually pre ordered this one and it should be here today  I was hoping the bass and sound would be great. I knew it had serious potential. Cant wait to crank it up and leterrip 3D style on the projector!


----------



## mantaraydesign

Is San Andreas worth buying for the bass?

Nice to see Jurassic World got excellent bass!


----------



## bori

mantaraydesign said:


> Is San Andreas worth buying for the bass?
> 
> Nice to see Jurassic World got excellent bass!


Yes for sure.


----------



## Mike Butny

eNoize said:


> A fun and entertaining action adventure blockbuster with excellent lossless audio, and the bass is awesome! Taken from the Blu-ray Universal sent me, it hits hardest in scenes with the Indominus Rex, reaching down to 12Hz with serious weight, but the final battle against the T-rex is definitely the showstopper, hitting 4 and 7Hz with strong dBs. Really enjoyed this more at home than in cinemas.


Awesome, I just pick it up today.


----------



## Darian97

Toe said:


> Watched San Andreas last night and enjoyed it, but the audio reminded me of STID and not in a good way. The whole track is just LOUD and the bass extension is weak. The bass that is there is LOUD and hits in all the right spots thankfully, but it seemed like the same bass effects were being used over and over and there needed to be more variety. Even the quiet parts felt LOUD just like STID. Curious to see this put through the paces at DB as I might be wrong, but that is how it sounded to me. Cant speak to the Atmos as I just watched the core 7.1 TrueHD track, but sounds like that helps open this one up a bit and helps it breathe a little which it needs.



Couldn't agree more! It was just loud. Wish I rented it. Not sure if I would watch it again. 



eNoize said:


> A fun and entertaining action adventure blockbuster with excellent lossless audio, and the bass is awesome! Taken from the Blu-ray Universal sent me, it hits hardest in scenes with the Indominus Rex, reaching down to 12Hz with serious weight, but the final battle against the T-rex is definitely the showstopper, hitting 4 and 7Hz with strong dBs. Really enjoyed this more at home than in cinemas.


Watching Jurassic World tonight. Hoping to make my dual PSA v3600i's sweat a little. Not likely though...


----------



## derrickdj1

San Andreas was loud and I watched it at a lower level. But, the bass effects had the room shaking violently as well as my seating. It was worth the rental for me and maybe a future purchase at a discounted price.


----------



## Shreds

*SAN ANDREAS*​ (Atmos soundtrack)​ (taken from sub out with 7 channels re-directed)​ *
 Scale:*​ 





 
 33:50​ 





 
 36:05​ 





 
 37:23​ 





 
 38:25​ 





 
 40:45​ 





 
 41:54​ 





 
 55:25​ 





 
 1:25:00​ 





 
Excuse me, Hollywood: Earthquakes aren't filtered at 20Hz.​


----------



## Shreds

*Jurassic World (7.1 DTS MA)*​ 
Scale​ 





 
 31:45​ 





 
 1:15:50​ 





 
 1:16:30​ 





 
 1:18:25​ 





 
 1:45:15​ 





 
 1:46:35​ 








 1:48:05 






 
 1:49:05​ 





 
 1:50:10​ 





 
 1:51:25​


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Jurassic world was probably the best audio experience I have ever had in my HT. 

Absolutely outstanding bass!! Perfectly done!


----------



## tvuong

^^ Can't wait till I can find the time to watch it. I have not watched a movie for almost 3 weeks due to busy life


----------



## raynist

tvuong said:


> ^^ Can't wait till I can find the time to watch it. I have not watched a movie for almost 3 weeks due to busy life


I am backed logged on movies also, but I am watching this one Friday evening.


----------



## popalock

Brian Fineberg said:


> Jurassic world was probably the best audio experience I have ever had in my HT.
> 
> Absolutely outstanding bass!! Perfectly done!


Did you enjoy the movie itself?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

eNoize said:


> A fun and entertaining action adventure blockbuster with excellent lossless audio, and the bass is awesome! Taken from the Blu-ray Universal sent me, it hits hardest in scenes with the Indominus Rex, reaching down to 12Hz with serious weight, but the final battle against the T-rex is definitely the showstopper, hitting 4 and 7Hz with strong dBs. Really enjoyed this more at home than in cinemas.





popalock said:


> Did you enjoy the movie itself?


yes...it was a very good movie imho. much like the quality of the original...I thoroughly enjoyed it and its a refreshing change to have a great bass movie that has re watchablility....in fact I watched the last sceb


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> Jurassic world was probably the best audio experience I have ever had in my HT.
> 
> Absolutely outstanding bass!! Perfectly done!





Brian Fineberg said:


> yes...it was a very good movie imho. much like the quality of the original...I thoroughly enjoyed it and its a refreshing change to have a great bass movie that has re watchablility....in fact I watched the last sceb


WHOA!!!! That's some serious praise. 

You sold me Brian, my daughters really want me to buy this since they love the original but I was putting it off until I had seen it. But now I think I'll pick it up. We tend to like the same stuff so looks like it's time for a blind buy.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> WHOA!!!! That's some serious praise.
> 
> You sold me Brian, my daughters really want me to buy this since they love the original but I was putting it off until I had seen it. But now I think I'll pick it up. We tend to like the same stuff so looks like it's time for a blind buy.


yeah its a safe blind buy...1) outstanding audio (best non atmos movie for me hands down) 2) very enjoyable flik...Chris Pratt is awesome...one of my new favs 3) yes we do have similar taste...Ill eat my 3d slipcover if you don't enjoy it...


----------



## Hopinater

Ha Ha Ha…okay it's a deal. But I'm sure you won't have to eat the cover.


----------



## Kurolicious

Jurassic World looks like it starts dropping off at about 30hz. Listening to it on my system last night and it didn't seem to hit very hard on the low end.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Kurolicious said:


> Jurassic World looks like it starts dropping off at about 30hz. Listening to it on my system last night and it didn't seem to hit very hard on the low end.


errr...then i think you are not reading the graph correctly...and/or your system doesnt have much capabilty under that...because this one brings the goods.....have you looked at the spectrographs posted? there is TONS of output under 20hz....even under 10hz

remember the red line is the average of the whole movie...so just because that rolls off a bit (whoch it should...the entire movie shouldnt have deep hits) doesnt mean they arent there...look at the green peak line...its basically flat to 1hz


but again even more telling is the spectrograph


----------



## Alan P

While I enjoyed JW, I couldn't help but keep thinking "why didn't you guys learn anything the first 3 times around?". Like, seriously...why would they try the whole Dino Theme Park _again_?? They had to know it would end in disaster.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Alan P said:


> While I enjoyed JW, I couldn't help but keep thinking "why didn't you guys learn anything the first 3 times around?". Like, seriously...why would they try the whole Dino Theme Park _again_?? They had to know it would end in disaster.


Stop thinking logically Alan!!! Your ruining my fantasy world


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Sweet! I need to get JW cued up for this BASSFEST! My sub doesn't go that deep but I will feel the power of that Dino walking/stomping around!


----------



## Kurolicious

Brian Fineberg said:


> errr...then i think you are not reading the graph correctly...and/or your system doesnt have much capabilty under that...because this one brings the goods.....have you looked at the spectrographs posted? there is TONS of output under 20hz....even under 10hz
> 
> remember the red line is the average of the whole movie...so just because that rolls off a bit (whoch it should...the entire movie shouldnt have deep hits) doesnt mean they arent there...look at the green peak line...its basically flat to 1hz
> 
> 
> but again even more telling is the spectrograph


Thank you Brian. I may have misread the graph. I'm going to give it another spin tonight and kick the master volume up. I was listening to this at a lower volume level than normal and I'm wondering if this may have contributed to it.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Kurolicious said:


> Thank you Brian. I may have misread the graph. I'm going to give it another spin tonight and kick the master volume up. I was listening to this at a lower volume level than normal and I'm wondering if this may have contributed to it.


no worries! and yes that is almost certainly the case...cause those super low frequecies need to be hotter than others to be detectable at lower levels


----------



## MKtheater

Guys, they keep repeating the mistakes for money and power, why else! I really liked this movie, agree 100% with Brian. The bass is not WOTW good but it delivers. I actually watched this with my bass at 2 dB lower than reference which is 10 dB lower than normal and I still felt the lows! I will let you know once turned up.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MKtheater said:


> Guys, they keep repeating the mistakes for money and power, why else! I really liked this movie, agree 100% with Brian. The bass is not WOTW good but it delivers. I actually watched this with my bass at 2 dB lower than reference which is 10 dB lower than normal and I still felt the lows! I will let you know once turned up.


no not wotw or TIH good (but what is)...but imho the overall sound and movie coupled with this fantastic bass makes it better overall (cause the bass isnt lacking by any means)


----------



## MKtheater

I watched the last scene at my normal levels and it actually surprised me, the bass hits really hard and the scene is awesome.


----------



## mo949

We need to give the sound mixer of Jurassic World a medal


----------



## Rgdeuce

Going to have to pick this up. Am I correct in assuming it may be a little too much (scary, startling) for a 3.5-year-old?


----------



## jcwhammie

Rgdeuce said:


> Going to have to pick this up. Am I correct in assuming it may be a little too much (scary, startling) for a 3.5-year-old?


I definitely wouldn't let someone that young watch it. I took my 7 year old nephew to watch it in IMAX 3D. He told me he was pretty scared in a few scenes. It has some pretty intense scenes. I can't wait to watch it at home!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MKtheater said:


> I watched the last scene at my normal levels and it actually surprised me, the bass hits really hard and the scene is awesome.


Yessir. It's awesome 


mo949 said:


> We need to give the sound mixer of Jurassic World a medal


Agreed


Rgdeuce said:


> Going to have to pick this up. Am I correct in assuming it may be a little too much (scary, startling) for a 3.5-year-old?


No way. Waaaay to graphic and scary for a 3-5. My son is 4. And he wants to watch it bad. But no way


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Rgdeuce said:


> Going to have to pick this up. Am I correct in assuming it may be a little too much (scary, startling) for a 3.5-year-old?



As a fan of horror flicks, this movie is a little much for little ones. My son is six and really wants to see this but I just tell him daddy movie, sorry.


----------



## Hopinater

Just finished watching Jurassic World. You guys were right... great movie, even my wife enjoyed it. Wonderful bass, great audio mix and very entertaining. Way too scary for kids IMO. I'm not going to let my 9 year old watch it that's for sure. 

My favorite line:


Spoiler



I was with the Navy not the Navajo.



Anyway...I do agree, it's not TIH or WOTW but definitely worthy of being counted as a great bass movie.


----------



## MKtheater

I used to use JP and the T-Rex scene as a demo all the time. Then I switched to JP3 and the spinosaurus vs T-Rex which was better for bass. This movie has many scenes that surpass both!


----------



## lefthandluke

Brian Fineberg said:


> Jurassic world was probably the best audio experience I have ever had in my HT.
> 
> Absolutely outstanding bass!! Perfectly done!



WOW...

guess i'm gonna hafta to grab this after work today...!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> Just finished watching Jurassic World. You guys were right... great movie, even my wife enjoyed it. Wonderful bass, great audio mix and very entertaining. Way too scary for kids IMO. I'm not going to let my 9 year old watch it that's for sure.
> 
> My favorite line:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was with the Navy not the Navajo.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway...I do agree, it's not TIH or WOTW but definitely worthy of being counted as a great bass movie.



Slowly replaces slip cover on bluray case.....returns bullseye bbq to fridge. Wipes sweat from brow....returns back to HT to replay scenes from JW. All with a told you so smile on his face.


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> Slowly replaces slip cover on bluray case.....returns bullseye bbq to fridge. Wipes sweat from brow....returns back to HT to replay scenes from JW. All with a told you so smile on his face.


Ha Ha Ha that's hilarious. You're safe, no need to for a paper diet today.


----------



## Hopinater

MKtheater said:


> I used to use JP and the T-Rex scene as a demo all the time. Then I switched to JP3 and the spinosaurus vs T-Rex which was better for bass. This movie has many scenes that surpass both!


Yeah this movie has multiple scenes that have great bass. Many to choose from. I need to watch it again soon so I can pick out which scenes I would use for demo material.


----------



## crazyhog

Hopinater said:


> I do agree, it's not TIH or WOTW but definitely worthy of being counted as a great bass movie.





sorry, but what movie is TIH?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

crazyhog said:


> sorry, but what movie is TIH?


The Incredible Hulk


----------



## GPBURNS

Watched Jurassic World and Terminator Genisys 
Both have stellar audio mixes –
Overall I preferred the Terminator mix –
Seemed to have more of the slam factor I like.
Has terminator been graphed yet?
Would imagine Jurassic digs lower but terminator 
has higher peak volume in the lower regions.
Hits harder on my set-up.
Be interesting to see them graphed together (overlayed – Fat?)
Both played at “0” 
I have not been on forum too much but what happened with Avenger 
mix – only watched about 15 minutes - even dialling volume way up did not do much.
Seemed something off in whole presentation
Somebody messed up there for sure in finalizing audio on that.


----------



## wth718

GPBURNS said:


> Watched Jurassic World and Terminator Genisys
> Both have stellar audio mixes –
> Overall I preferred the Terminator mix –
> Seemed to have more of the slam factor I like.
> Has terminator been graphed yet?
> Would imagine Jurassic digs lower but terminator
> has higher peak volume in the lower regions.
> Hits harder on my set-up.
> Be interesting to see them graphed together (overlayed – Fat?)
> Both played at “0”
> I have not been on forum too much but what happened with Avenger
> mix – only watched about 15 minutes - even dialling volume way up did not do much.
> Seemed something off in whole presentation
> Somebody messed up there for sure in finalizing audio on that.


I was in the exact same boat as you...until I realized that you REALLY have to crank it up. MV was up 6 and LFE was up 7 for me. Once I did that everything sounded better. At normal volumes and even when upping levels where I normally would, the track was dull and lifeless to me.


----------



## coolcat4843

eNoize said:


> Taken from the Blu-ray Universal sent me, it hits hardest in scenes with the Indominus Rex, reaching down to 12Hz with serious weight, but the final battle against the T-rex is definitely the showstopper, hitting 4 and 7Hz with strong dBs.


 
I don't think my four PSA subs, will extend down to 4 and 7Hz.
But, with my Crowson Tactile Transducers, I'll definitely _"feel"_ everything down to 1Hz.


----------



## SBuger

WOW ....I watched JW at full tilt and was blown away by the experience! I thought the bass was utterly phenomenal and rivaled Underworld Awakening in that giant Lycan scene. JW is now my go to for demo material. This and MMFR. Bass in both is outstanding with awesome sound mixes. I loved both movies and thought the 3D made them that much better. I'm nearing burnout on some of older heavy hitters, so its sure nice to have a couple new ones that deliver 

The sweet spot for me on JW was -3 MV with subs ran about 8db hot with one of them firing right into my back (FV15HP). I don't think I could have handled much more. That big ass dinosaur stomping around felt like it shook me to the core!!  I felt some good wobble sensations on occasion as well, so it definately goes real low in a few places.


----------



## DrMichael

I have a question for the forum. I recently moved into a new home and put the theater in the downstairs basement. Being that it has cement floors I don't feel the bass nearly as much as I did when I was on the upper level. What can I do to increase the bass response and shaking of the couch?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

DrMichael said:


> I have a question for the forum. I recently moved into a new home and put the theater in the downstairs basement. Being that it has cement floors I don't feel the bass nearly as much as I did when I was on the upper level. What can I do to increase the bass response and shaking of the couch?


couple of options:

put a sub near field
build a mini riser for the couch
buy transducers (buttkicker or crowson)

unfortunately nothing will compare to a suspended floor...I am in the same situation as you :/


----------



## crazyhog

Brian Fineberg said:


> The Incredible Hulk



Tnx Brian.


----------



## SBuger

DrMichael said:


> I have a question for the forum. I recently moved into a new home and put the theater in the downstairs basement. Being that it has cement floors I don't feel the bass nearly as much as I did when I was on the upper level. What can I do to increase the bass response and shaking of the couch?





Brian Fineberg said:


> couple of options:
> 
> put a sub near field
> build a mini riser for the couch
> buy transducers (buttkicker or crowson)
> 
> unfortunately nothing will compare to a suspended floor...I am in the same situation as you :/


+1 on all these

I'm on a concrete slab as well. If you can go for a pair of Crowsons and place one of your subs nearfield with driver firing right into the back of your chair (as close as possible). After experiencing the nearfield like this I'll never have it any other way. It makes a world of difference! Extremely tactile even at low levels


----------



## Elihawk

Toe said:


> Watched San Andreas last night and enjoyed it, but the audio reminded me of STID and not in a good way. The whole track is just LOUD and the bass extension is weak. The bass that is there is LOUD and hits in all the right spots thankfully, but it seemed like the same bass effects were being used over and over and there needed to be more variety. Even the quiet parts felt LOUD just like STID. Curious to see this put through the paces at DB as I might be wrong, but that is how it sounded to me. Cant speak to the Atmos as I just watched the core 7.1 TrueHD track, but sounds like that helps open this one up a bit and helps it breathe a little which it needs.


Watched San Andreas last weekend. Movie, well, what should we expect from a move staring the Rock. Not a very good plot or acting. I expected a good, dynamic soundtrack, however. Not so much. For instance, Edge of Tommorrow, I would never listen to that movie at higher volume than -15.0 db and I watched San Andreas at -10. The dynamic content didn't test my subwoofers like really LFE heavy movies (Godzilla 2014, Oblivion, EOT, etc). and I was not overwhelmed by the use of surround speakers either- at one point, I had to check if ANYTHING was coming from my surrounds! If you like action movies, definately worth a watch, but I for one wish I hadn't spent 24 bucks...
Just as a comparison, I threw in 2012, the other modern "earthquake" movie I have and the dynamic content in 2012 is so much better than SA!
Excited to hear that the new Jurassic movie seems be worth the money!


----------



## Hopinater

Elihawk said:


> Excited to hear that the new Jurassic movie seems be worth the money!


IMHO it's well worth the money.


----------



## GPBURNS

Pixels 

Having great week for bass - 3rd gem in a row - Terminator /Jurassic and now Pixels.
best month we have had in long time


----------



## Brian Fineberg

GPBURNS said:


> Pixels
> 
> Having great week for bass - 3rd gem in a row - Terminator /Jurassic and now Pixels.
> best month we have had in long time


Yes!!!!!


----------



## Alan P

I heard Pixels was pretty horrible as far as the movie itself....only got a 17% on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## GPBURNS

Alan P said:


> I heard Pixels was pretty horrible as far as the movie itself....only got a 17% on Rotten Tomatoes.


I had no problem with it - if you were kid in 80's it would help a lot to enjoy it.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Alan P said:


> I heard Pixels was pretty horrible as far as the movie itself....only got a 17% on Rotten Tomatoes.


I've prob seen worse. Can't be worse than battle la. I still watch it for the bass though 


GPBURNS said:


> I had no problem with it - if you were kid in 80's it would help a lot to enjoy it.


That's me and why I'm looking forward to it. 

Oh and the bass


----------



## Kini62

Just picked up JW for the weekend. Might just have to listen to this one with the doors closed this time.  See if I can get some good 15hz output.


----------



## Alan P

I was late teens-20s during the 80's...will I still like it??

I spent a lot of my teens at the arcade and was a Nintendo/Sega junkie in the 80's, soooo.....

I'm gonna watch it just for the bass no matter what.


----------



## audiofan1

System was down for 2 weeks but "back in the game baby" doubling down this weekend with San Andres & Jurassic World @ reference


----------



## javanpohl

I actually had to take my subs down a couple notches for JW. The first time I watched it, I was pushing them to their limits and it sounded "meh" as a result. Second time at -1db it was perfect.

Anybody else think the bass is kind of sneaky? I think maybe it's because most of the bass is in "impact tremors" or roars, or maybe because there's oodles of dynamics in other frequencies, but a lot of the time I didn't really notice the bass until I realized my clothes were shaking. Not a knock against it or anything. It just seems like the whole mix is incredibly well balanced. Especially the surround mix. The use of localizing off-screen surround effects was startling at several times throughout the movie.

I'm starting to realize I don't often notice the bass in movies where there's a whole lot going on across the audio spectrum. Fury Road is a good example of that. Maybe it's just a poor hearing thing.


----------



## Hopinater

javanpohl said:


> I actually had to take my subs down a couple notches for JW. The first time I watched it, I was pushing them to their limits and it sounded "meh" as a result. Second time at -1db it was perfect.
> 
> Anybody else think the bass is kind of sneaky? I think maybe it's because most of the bass is in "impact tremors" or roars, or maybe because there's oodles of dynamics in other frequencies, *but a lot of the time I didn't really notice the bass until I realized my clothes were shaking.* Not a knock against it or anything. It just seems like the whole mix is incredibly well balanced. Especially the surround mix. The use of localizing off-screen surround effects was startling at several times throughout the movie.
> 
> I'm starting to realize I don't often notice the bass in movies where there's a whole lot going on across the audio spectrum. Fury Road is a good example of that. Maybe it's just a poor hearing thing.


Yes, I noticed that as well. I noticed my pant leg moving and was thinking "Hmmm, it doesn't seem that intense." And then as I sat there thinking that the bass would hit me. Sneaky good bass.


----------



## Toe

Is JW available for rent? We went and watched in the theater and I wasn't a fan of the film, but would like to check out the bass.


----------



## NODES

Toe said:


> Is JW available for rent? We went and watched in the theater and I wasn't a fan of the film, but would like to check out the bass.



no subs at your local theater?


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Is JW available for rent? We went and watched in the theater and I wasn't a fan of the film, but would like to check out the bass.


 Haven't seen it at home And you call yourself a Basshead Shame on you Toe:kiss:


----------



## audiofan1

Molon_Labe said:


> I just finished watching Tomorrow Land. Definitely reference audio. LFE was superb!


 And reference gear


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Haven't seen it at home And you call yourself a Basshead Shame on you Toe:kiss:


 I've been out of town, so I got a few to catch up on.  The film was damn near ruined for me with the terrible characters and lame story which felt geared toward teens. I know, I know, check your brain and all that, but I had a VERY hard time doing that with this one for whatever reason. Part of the problem is it is SO similar to the original JP, but not as good. The GF and her two boys LOVED it for what it's worth (I kept my opinion to myself as I did not want to dampen their excitement). Oh well, it's subjective of course. 

Didn't help that the theater I watched in had ZERO low end, so I know I will enjoy it more at home, but I am hoping it is out for rent as I just don't want to buy it (but my willpower might get the best of me just to cater to the audio/LFE whore in myself  ).


----------



## Toe

NODES said:


> no subs at your local theater?


Didn't seem like they had subs at all! VERY, VERY little low end. Subjectively, it felt like the system dropped off around 50hz. Good to know I should at least enjoy it from an audio persective even if the film is lame as hell (IMO).


----------



## basshead81

I agree Toe...JW was the worst plot out of them all. However the Bass and Sound Mix was stellar!! I still think MMFR is one of my favorites of the year.


----------



## Toe

basshead81 said:


> I agree Toe...JW was the worst plot out of them all. However the Bass and Sound Mix was stellar!! I still think MMFR is one of my favorites of the year.


 
Good to hear the audio is much better at home! MMFR is definitely my favorite track of the year so far, so curious to hear how JW stacks up for me.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Damn, I was going to blind buy this, but that looks a bit disappointing. I might just wait and rent.





Brian Fineberg said:


> def worth a rent....the bass is clean though and loud...so it IS satisfying (oddly)even if not digging down to the teens and single digits...probaby becuause the visuals and the atmos are outstanding


Great assessment on San Andres Brian! It could have fooled me that it dug deeper than graphed as its clean and very well done.Overall it is a well done Atmos mix with superb channel steering and placement of effects and a decent buy for me as I will rewatch


----------



## Waboman

Toe said:


> I've been out of town, so I got a few to catch up on.  The film was damn near ruined for me with the terrible characters and lame story which felt geared toward teens. I know, I know, check your brain and all that, but I had a VERY hard time doing that with this one for whatever reason. Part of the problem is it is SO similar to the original JP, but not as good. The GF and her two boys LOVED it for what it's worth (I kept my opinion to myself as I did not want to dampen their excitement). Oh well, it's subjective of course.
> 
> Didn't help that the theater I watched in had ZERO low end, so I know I will enjoy it more at home, but I am hoping it is out for rent as I just don't want to buy it (but my willpower might get the best of me just to cater to the audio/LFE whore in myself  ).


When we saw this in the in theater I felt the same way about the kids. Drove me nuts. Twilight with dinosaurs. Ugh! However, I did like it enough to buy it on blu and upon watching it at home, I enjoyed it a whole lot more. It really is a fun movie. Both the PQ and AQ are excellent.


----------



## kemiza

Just curious fellas. Does it seem like most of the bass for Jurassic World is mixed into the subwoofer and not the main speakers?


----------



## Hopinater

basshead81 said:


> I agree Toe...JW was the worst plot out of them all. However the Bass and Sound Mix was stellar!! I still think MMFR is one of my favorites of the year.





Toe said:


> Good to hear the audio is much better at home! MMFR is definitely my favorite track of the year so far, so curious to hear how JW stacks up for me.


Good to have you back Toe. 

I really liked JW but you guys are right, it's a lot like the original. I also agree with your vote for best audio of the year and that would definitely go the MMFR (IMO).


----------



## eNoize

The visuals and nostalgia-mode action made this watchable. But the bass really hits hard and fantastically clean with the biggest and best moments digging down into the teens in the last half hour of world annihilation. And those spikes in the 3Hz and 6-7Hz range are very selective moments when the videogame monsters stomp on the ground, and they nicely send a rumble throughout the room.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

^^textbook full band with. Thing of beauty


----------



## tvuong

^^ my kind of lowshelf filter . Just need to find some time to watch JW, SA, Terminator and Pixel. It's been about a month now since I watched a movie in my room


----------



## audiofan1

Just to clarify @ Toe and others *JW*? Are we refereing to* John Wick* (what I've been thinking) or *Jurassic World* if so apologies Toe on your bass creds if not Shame on you


----------



## kemiza

audiofan1 said:


> Just to clarify @ Toe and others *JW*? Are we refereing to* John Wick* (what I've been thinking) or *Jurassic World* if so apologies Toe on your bass creds if not Shame on you


I was talking about Jurassic World.


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Just to clarify @ Toe and others *JW*? Are we refereing to* John Wick* (what I've been thinking) or *Jurassic World* if so apologies Toe on your bass creds if not Shame on you


Sorry Audiofan, my bad! Didn't realize we had two JW films now. We are talking about Jurassic World. I really enjoyed John Wick though for audio! 



Hopinater said:


> Good to have you back Toe.
> 
> I really liked JW but you guys are right, it's a lot like the original. I also agree with your vote for best audio of the year and that would definitely go the MMFR (IMO).


Thanks Hop!  Was great to get away from everything, but it's nice to be back.



Waboman said:


> When we saw this in the in theater I felt the same way about the kids. Drove me nuts. Twilight with dinosaurs. Ugh! However, I did like it enough to buy it on blu and upon watching it at home, I enjoyed it a whole lot more. It really is a fun movie. Both the PQ and AQ are excellent.


Good to hear Wabo! I ended up grabbing it and am going to spin it tonight.


----------



## Torqdog

Toe said:


> Good to hear the audio is much better at home! *MMFR* is definitely my favorite track of the year so far, so curious to hear how JW stacks up for me.


Having a brain fart..........MMFR?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Torqdog said:


> Having a brain fart..........MMFR?


Mad max fury road


----------



## Torqdog

Brian Fineberg said:


> Mad max fury road


Doh! I knew that........LOL


----------



## javanpohl

Waboman said:


> When we saw this in the in theater I felt the same way about the kids. Drove me nuts. Twilight with dinosaurs. Ugh! However, I did like it enough to buy it on blu and upon watching it at home, I enjoyed it a whole lot more. It really is a fun movie. Both the PQ and AQ are excellent.


I liked it better the second time around also. That often happens with films where my expectations are too high for the initial viewing. Though a big issue for me was the let-down of the dino-camo scene. I've been waiting for that scene ever since I read The Lost World, which was like right when it hit the shelves, and it (the scene) didn't live up to my elevated expectations.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Sorry Audiofan, my bad! Didn't realize we had two JW films now. We are talking about Jurassic World. I really enjoyed John Wick though for audio!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hop!  Was great to get away from everything, but it's nice to be back.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear Wabo! I ended up grabbing it and am going to spin it tonight.


 In that case sweet! I'm spinning it tonight as well, so far so good as San Andres last night was pretty killer


----------



## Rod2486

I feel like I found the hardest hitting lowest part of Jurassic World. The deleted scenes part where the I-Rex is walking toward Chris Pratt and and Bryce. The are crouched behind a tree. I just watched that scene at -10 reference and my S2's drivers where flexing big time and shaking the crap out of the house. It should Def be cheked out. Would like to see that scene capped if possible to see what kind of extension it is producing. Seems like every bit of 10hz


----------



## Toe

Rod2486 said:


> I feel like I found the hardest hitting lowest part of Jurassic World. The deleted scenes part where the I-Rex is walking toward Chris Pratt and and Bryce. The are crouched behind a tree. I just watched that scene at -10 reference and my S2's drivers where flexing big time and shaking the crap out of the house. It should Def be cheked out. Would like to see that scene capped if possible to see what kind of extension it is producing. Seems like every bit of 10hz



Agreed! Great audio/bass in the film (definitely did not dethrone MMFR though IMO), but the hardest hitting bass was in that short scene in the extras it seemed like. Thanks for the heads up on this as I would not have watched the extras otherwise.


----------



## MKtheater

JW does have great bass and to me all the JP movies are the same as plot goes, dino's under control, dino's not under control, throw in some kids and done. I really liked JW for the props to the original and made me smile, I liked it.


----------



## javanpohl

MKtheater said:


> JW does have great bass and to me all the JP movies are the same as plot goes, dino's under control, dino's not under control, throw in some kids and done. I really liked JW for the props to the original and made me smile, I liked it.


Have the plot redone a few times, they're 'rip-offs'. Have the plot redone a 100 times, it's a genre.


----------



## pvamu

May have been mentioned already, but the movie Dope has a bass heavy soundtrack. Definitely surprised by this one.


----------



## Rod2486

Toe said:


> Agreed! Great audio/bass in the film (definitely did not dethrone MMFR though IMO), but the hardest hitting bass was in that short scene in the extras it seemed like. Thanks for the heads up on this as I would not have watched the extras otherwise.


Ya I hardly ever watch any extras. I just stumbled across the deleted scenes and have it a whirl. Had my son sitting there so only had it at like -30 mv and noticed that part seemed awfully strong compared to anything else we just watched. Rewound it and turned it up some and was really surprised by the impact those foot steps had. When Noone is home I am really gonna crank it and see what it does. May post a video of the driver excursion for that part. Should be good sub porn haha


----------



## Fatshaft

Rod2486 said:


> Ya I hardly ever watch any extras. I just stumbled across the deleted scenes and have it a whirl. Had my son sitting there so only had it at like -30 mv and noticed that part seemed awfully strong compared to anything else we just watched. Rewound it and turned it up some and was really surprised by the impact those foot steps had. When Noone is home I am really gonna crank it and see what it does. May post a video of the driver excursion for that part. Should be good sub porn haha


If you can tell me where exactly this scene is..I'll post a Speclab screenie of it.
Thanks


----------



## Rod2486

Fatshaft said:


> If you can tell me where exactly this scene is..I'll post a Speclab screenie of it.
> Thanks


It's in the deleted scenes. I think 4th or 5th scene of the bunch. Can't miss it. You'll feel it. Interested to see the graph


----------



## Fatshaft

Rod2486 said:


> It's in the deleted scenes. I think 4th or 5th scene of the bunch. Can't miss it. You'll feel it. Interested to see the graph


Rod,

I cannot find the "FILE" of that scene...it's driving me crazy!
I have the 3D BR and if it's in the "SSIF" folder (this is where all 3D is stored) than I can't get to it...sorry


----------



## beastaudio

MKtheater said:


> JW does have great bass and to me all the JP movies are the same as plot goes, dino's under control, dino's not under control, throw in some kids and done. I really liked JW for the props to the original and made me smile, I liked it.


Perfect perfect perfect. I love that and a great synopsis. I would just add the word "Annoying" between "some" and "kids."

Here's a fun game to play. Think about action movies that don't have some kinda of "love" or "relationship" subplot. You can do it, but there aren't many out there.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

What about the random cheese of the divorce and the kids girlfriend. Kind of random side stories that never played out or even had an impact on the story lol

But I liked the movie regardless. I don't need Shakespeare when watching a action flick


----------



## MKtheater

Yeah, when I was going into JW I was not thinking of an Oscar for some reason, I just wanted great audio and some cool Dinos chomping on people. I guess this is why I liked it.


----------



## Rod2486

Fatshaft said:


> Rod,
> 
> I cannot find the "FILE" of that scene...it's driving me crazy!
> I have the 3D BR and if it's in the "SSIF" folder (this is where all 3D is stored) than I can't get to it...sorry


Well I dont know what SSIF means. What I can tell you is I bought the 3D-2D blu ray combo pack. I find the deleted scenes on the 2D disc, havent even put the 3D in my player yet. Its under extras---deleted scenes. They play one after another. You cant choose which deleted scene to play. you have to fast forward to the given scene. 

I assume you ripped your copy off the net. Dont know if the deleted scenes would be in the file or not.


----------



## Toe

I certainly don't need "Shakespeare" when watching action movies either. When you strip a film like JW of its fantastic audio, which is what happened to me when I watched at the commercial theater, all the bad acting, dumb side stories and so on can become much more glaring. I enjoyed it much more at home because I got the full audio experience, but still wish I had waited and rented it as I don't see myself watching again.


----------



## asere

Not a movie but American Horror Hotel has some really nice LFE.


----------



## Kini62

Watched JW last night. IME the sound and picture were incredible. To me the soundtrack was clearly superior to MMFR. The bass was used more appropriately where and when is should have been. 

MMFR, to me, was a lot like Pacific Rim. A lot of bass all the time with not much to distinguish one scene from another. I also felt that JW hit deeper and cleaner on my setup. 

And I like the movie as far as action movies go. It sure was a heck of lot better than "The other woman" I had to watch with my wife Saturday night.


----------



## NorthSky

Kini62 said:


> Watched JW last night. IME the sound and picture were incredible. To me the soundtrack was clearly superior to MMFR. The bass was used more appropriately where and when is should have been.
> 
> MMFR, to me, was a lot like Pacific Rim. A lot of bass all the time with not much to distinguish one scene from another. I also felt that JW hit deeper and cleaner on my setup.
> 
> And I like the movie as far as action movies go. It sure was a heck of lot better than "The other woman" I had to watch with my wife Saturday night.


I like them both; 'Jurassic World' and 'Mad Max: Fury Road' ... they are both different films with great audio soundtracks and plenty of effective/impacting bass depth. And both are in (((3D))) too. 

'Max' I had a blast from it...from beginning to end...with some awesome bass (sandstorm), and JW was satisfying too but on a different level...more calculated...refined...in the audio department...somehow. 

Just film wise...I'll take Max anytime. 
Just for (((3D))) picture wise...Max again.
For 2D picture...Max again because it's more raw and the vistas with the style is more my bag; JW is more polished, antiseptic, clinical picture wise, and so its audio. 

The ride is much wilder with Max overall than JW. But both films are cool, and very satisfying "bass" wise.


----------



## javanpohl

I gots a question that someone on here may be able to answer. I was originally looking around to see if anyone had gotten the 5th Element Atmos version yet but it doesn't seem like. However, what I'm curious about is whether or not there's a difference between bass levels in different versions of The 5th Element or even between the movie and the CD soundtrack. I ask because at the, I believe, the "Home Theater Mag Show" in ... somewhere in Orange Country-ish circa 1997 there was a demo of the (then) new Paradigm Servo 15 subs. They "only" had two for this demo and they did an audio only clip of what I'm 99% sure was the music from the opening credit scene. Now, it could've maybe been the music from a little later on in the temple when the Mondosheewan (sp?) ship comes down. Whatever it was, the demo ended with this tone that started at mid-bass ish and then went waaaay down deep. In the demo, you could no longer hear it but you felt it moving your stomach. Even my Dad, who is deaf, thought it was really cool.

Anyhoo, I'm wondering if that tone is actually in the movie. I'm pretty certain the tone in the credit scene doesn't dig that deep; however, the music in the ship landing _might_. It's kinda hard to tell because there are all these sound effects accompanying the music. But if it's not the tone from the opening music, (I can clearly hear it stop before it gets crazy deep) I wonder if the CD soundtrack has something different than the film.


----------



## teckademic

Terminator Genisys was an awesome track. Plenty of deep and loud bass in this one, although I watched this on Vudu, it was a great track overall and can't see how the bluray could get any better. Wouldn't be able to say how deep since my subs (3 pb1000) don't dig anywhere near what most have here, but I surely doubt anyone will be disappointed.


----------



## eNoize

eNoize said:


> The visuals and nostalgia-mode action made this watchable. But the bass really hits hard and fantastically clean with the biggest and best moments digging down into the teens in the last half hour of world annihilation. And those spikes in the 3Hz and 6-7Hz range are very selective moments when the videogame monsters stomp on the ground, and they nicely send a rumble throughout the room.


Sony finally sent me the 3D version, and interestingly, the disc is in DTS-HD MA, not Dolby Atmos. So, for comparison sake, here are both graphed:


----------



## asere

eNoize said:


> Sony finally sent me the 3D version, and interestingly, the disc is in DTS-HD MA, not Dolby Atmos. So, for comparison sake, here are both graphed:


 Thanks for the graph. Not much difference if you ask me.


----------



## MKtheater

The DTS-HD soundtrack is 5 dB louder so it will feel like doubling your subs at the same MV.


----------



## bori

Fantastic 4 have some good bass


----------



## Patzig

bori said:


> Fantastic 4 have some good bass


How was the movie? Was considering watching it tonight...but the reviews are just awful.


----------



## bori

Patzig said:


> How was the movie? Was considering watching it tonight...but the reviews are just awful.


The movie was okay - my kids love that but I thought it was just ok


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I am watching The Lazarus Effect on NF streaming and at the 58:30 mark my sub was pushing some serious air out!


----------



## asere

MKtheater said:


> The DTS-HD soundtrack is 5 dB louder so it will feel like doubling your subs at the same MV.


You would think the Atmos would be louder.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MKtheater

Well, this is assuming the levels are correct.


----------



## dryasanne

Mad Max. Had to leav my ht to attend my thirsty dog The movie was still playing 

Everything in my apt rattled even the candlesticks on my front porch. Is there some big time lfe in mad max I havent been aware of? For sure I do hear and feel the bass, but I might not have positioned my dual svs subs correct, the lfe waves away into the building structure....


----------



## dryasanne

Mad Max. Had to leav my ht to attend my thirsty dog The movie was still playing 

Everything in my apt rattled even the candlesticks on my front porch. Is there some big time lfe in mad max I havent been aware of? For sure I do hear and feel the bass, but I might not have positioned my dual svs subs correct, the lfe waves away into the building structure....


----------



## mo949

Rod2486 said:


> I feel like I found the hardest hitting lowest part of Jurassic World. The deleted scenes part where the I-Rex is walking toward Chris Pratt and and Bryce. The are crouched behind a tree. I just watched that scene at -10 reference and my S2's drivers where flexing big time and shaking the crap out of the house. It should Def be cheked out. Would like to see that scene capped if possible to see what kind of extension it is producing. Seems like every bit of 10hz



Ok I'm taking that medal back from the sound mixer now that we know he could have delivered the goods and then nerfed it.


----------



## Quickett

Fatshaft said:


> Rod,
> 
> I cannot find the "FILE" of that scene...it's driving me crazy!
> I have the 3D BR and if it's in the "SSIF" folder (this is where all 3D is stored) than I can't get to it...sorry


Fatshaft, 
I have the file in question, it is 816 mb how can I get it to you?


----------



## Fatshaft

Quickett said:


> Fatshaft,
> I have the file in question, it is 816 mb how can I get it to you?


Can you split the audio and video? I only need the audio portion. It would be so much smaller and easier to share 
You can use "tsMuxer" to separate the audio and video portion.
It a freeware progam and stupid easy to get going.
Just drag the file in the box and then at the bottom click on the DEMUX circle and hit start...that's all.

thanks


----------



## digler84

just watched mad max tonight. bass fest is surely is, but it's just not my type of movie. the originals were just a bit too weird for my taste as well, but i thought this one might be a bit better since it was newer. as others have said though, the bass is pretty much non stop the entire movie. i hope this doesn't get me kicked out of this thread, but it was almost too much. let me clarify that i love bassy movies as much as the next guy, but it seemed like much of what was happening didn't fit what was onscreen at times. it just seemed like the mixers purposefully were going for the over the top award on this one. maybe part of it was because i wasn't overly interested in what i was watching, but it is seriously a constant bass drone from almost beginning to end. i like it when there is more variety of type and impact myself.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Pixels bass was great!

And I must have very low standards for movies. Cause i enjoyed it!


----------



## Quickett

Fatshaft said:


> Can you split the audio and video? I only need the audio portion. It would be so much smaller and easier to share
> You can use "tsMuxer" to separate the audio and video portion.
> It a freeware progam and stupid easy to get going.
> Just drag the file in the box and then at the bottom click on the DEMUX circle and hit start...that's all.
> 
> thanks


Done, 140 mb now.


----------



## tvuong

it's subjective. I also enjoyed Pixels


----------



## BassThatHz

I just watched Ultron and Jurassic World.

Jurassic World had an excessively loud music track in the first half of the movie. I found myself saying "what did the little kid just say" a few times, all I could hear was music.
As for the movie, I was hoping they'd make a stronger connection with the animals before things started dying, I felt cheated in that regard vs the first JP when it was considered a new movie. They made you love the dino's. 



Spoiler



I understand the whole: treat them like test tubes / commercial products. But STILL!!!


Other than that, an excellent movie. One that could be watched at least twice (and I don't just say that, like EVER!)

CGI: top notch 10 out of 10 there. Best I've ever seen, very life-like. A zillion times better than any godzilla or any other JP (as it SHOULD be!)
Fear factor: Again I'd had to say 8.5-9 out of 10, I felt like I was a small weak human that could be eaten or stepped on at any moment (as it SHOULD be!)

Fav catch phrase: 


Spoiler



-You must be the new guy, ever wonder why there was an opening in the feeding cage?
-To a canary, a cat is a monster. We're just used to being the cat.
-Do you think this will scare the kids? The kids? This will give the parents nightmares.
-Dude we are a DNA splicing lab and you are the one who paid for scarier... What were you THINKING?
-Um, I have a boyfriend ALREADY! Why didn't you tell me? Because you are my co-worker! (ouch)
-So who is the alpha then? You're looking at him!
-We want to stay with you. No not you! (points away...) With him!



Ultron had well recorded vocals, nothing bad jumped out at me at least.
Probably one of the top comic style movies released to-date, which is hard to pull off given the young boy fiction genre.

Fav catch phrase:


Spoiler



-The answer is clear. You're all not worthy.
-The elevator lifts the hammer, but the elevator is not worthy!
-That wall is terribly exciting, but...
-You get killed... you walk it off.
-You have to be faster than th(kills the guy).
-You can never plan ahead and know everything. You hope for the best; and you make do with what you've got.




As for bass, I wasn't really paying close attention, I was too busy watching the movies.
They weren't weak at least, I didn't have to turn it up or nothing.
I'll have to give them a closer inspection.


----------



## Fatshaft

Quickett said:


> Done, 140 mb now.


Can you upload it here:
http://www.filedropper.com/

Then send me the link please ?

*http://mab.to/9tQZPQ7QM

*


----------



## Quickett

Fatshaft said:


> Can you upload it here:
> http://www.filedropper.com/
> 
> Then send me the link please ?
> 
> *http://mab.to/9tQZPQ7QM
> 
> *


PM sent!


----------



## BassThatHz

There is more bass on the Center Channel of Jurassic World than the LFE channel.

This part of the movie was the loudest and deepest overall. (The end fight scene is also bassy, a close second or at least on-par.)

Single digits @ ~5 second.
Lots of infrasonics present in the center channel.

@28 seconds that is all LFE channel, until the center bass woofers start moving again.
@1 minute, the center is REALLY BASSY (the center has gotta be doing at least 500watts there, maybe even over 1000watts. I have 2600watts on that center ATM so it IS within the realm of possibility.)






In my system the Left, Right, Center and LFE are each getting it's own DC to 120hz full-range bass. Even my surrounds are ran as large's.
No down mixing or re-mixing or redirecting of any bass. Just whatever is on that channel comes out that speaker. Nice and simple!


----------



## Fatshaft

I'd like to thank @Quickett for sending me the file of the deleted scenes in Jurassic World that @Rod2486 mentioned.
Here's the scene Screen capture (The deleted scene is 6m 08s long and the graph is at the very end)

Note: I boosted the DB range to show more detail of the scene.
It CLEARLY reminds me of what the movie "Dragon Blade" looks like


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> I'd like to thank @Quickett for sending me the file of the deleted scenes in Jurassic World that @Rod2486 mentioned.
> Here's the scene Screen capture (The deleted scene is 6m 08s long and the graph is at the very end)
> 
> Note: I boosted the DB range to show more detail of the scene.
> It CLEARLY reminds me of what the movie "Dragon Blade" looks like


good lord...I have to throw this in tonight and check it out


----------



## Rod2486

Fatshaft said:


> I'd like to thank @Quickett for sending me the file of the deleted scenes in Jurassic World that @Rod2486 mentioned.
> Here's the scene Screen capture (The deleted scene is 6m 08s long and the graph is at the very end)
> 
> Note: I boosted the DB range to show more detail of the scene.
> It CLEARLY reminds me of what the movie "Dragon Blade" looks like


Thanks Fatshaft!! I knew that scene was digging deep just by watching my subs. Didnt realize it was that low! It may only be like 15-20 seconds long but it is definitely demo worthy material. As another poster mentioned earlier in the thread about this scene. The sound mixer could have made all the I-rex foot steps hit with this authority. 

I played this scene and at my MLP which is about 10ft away. I was hitting 113db at reference MV, subs (7db hot and clip lights lit up on amp) on my Cross Spectrum Galaxy-140, which if we say was playing mostly 10hz material with a 14 db drop off correction for that frequency, I was really playing about 125 at the MLP from my dual Cap S2's. I'll take that all day


----------



## Toe

Thanks Fatshaft. Good to see the objective measurement of that scene back up my subjective experience. That single deleted scene seemed to top anything in the actual film. Wish they would have left it in.


----------



## lizrussspike

Fatshaft said:


> I'd like to thank @Quickett for sending me the file of the deleted scenes in Jurassic World that @Rod2486 mentioned.
> Here's the scene Screen capture (The deleted scene is 6m 08s long and the graph is at the very end)
> 
> Note: I boosted the DB range to show more detail of the scene.
> It CLEARLY reminds me of what the movie "Dragon Blade" looks like


Thanks fatshaft! I just mentioned somewhere that I was wondering when you were going to post a graph! That confirms what I felt. Maybe tonight I will turn on the buttkickers!


----------



## MKtheater

That scene was indeed awesome, they should just had left it in the film.


----------



## BassThatHz

I'll have to check out that deleted scene when I get home.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I guess I need to watch the special features of JW soon! 




For a tame horror flick Poltergeist remake is a horrible film (the OG one is lightyears better), but this film is worth the rent for Bass!


----------



## Shreds

*Pixels -Dolby True HD 7.1*​ 







​ 





 *
1:19:45*​ 





 *
1:21:25*​ 





 *
1:25:16*​ 







*
1:27:40*​ 





 *
1:28:25*​ 





 *
1:29:20*​ 





 *
1:30:50*​ 





 *
1:31:52*​ 





 *
1:33:00*​ 







​


----------



## Toe

Thanks to all those who recommended Poltergeist! Great bass movie!


----------



## digler84

just watched pixels...i have to say i thought it was a really good flick. my kids were cracking up through most of the movie and loved it too. loved the mix as well....very good usage of the low stuff for sure. adam sandler flicks are really hit or miss with me, but i liked the humor in this one, and the kid in me that grew up in the 80's loved all the throwback stuff. and did i mention some great LFE? 

i did have one question to the group though. throughout the movie i was hearing some sort of humm/static coming from my sub. it wasn't ridiculously loud, but loud enough to annoy me. i have watched several movies and have never detected this before. i did get the disc from redbox, and perhaps it was a defective disk, but i was wondering if anyone else experienced anything? as much as the kids enjoyed it, and i thought it was a fun one with some great LFE...i wouldn't mind owning it. I just don't want to buy something that is possibly flawed in the audio track if that makes sense? like i said, maybe it was the redbox version or just a bad apple of the bunch....just not sure why i would have been hearing that. my sub is a v3600 and it's nearfield, but again, this is the only time i've noticed it. it almost reminds me of the sound you hear when the signal to noise ratio is out of whack and you hear a bit of feedback. any thoughts?


----------



## Waboman

A shout out to Toe for reminding me to watch the JW deleted scenes. Only one word comes to mind; Wow! You hear the I-rex coming from the right side to the the middle and gatdamn, if it ain't the bees knees. I watched it a couple of times. Grinning all the while. The whole movie should have been mixed like this. Not sure what lawyer, it's always a lawyer, decided to tone down the mix. But he needs to shown to the outhouse.


Spoiler


----------



## Alan P

digler84 said:


> just watched pixels...i have to say i thought it was a really good flick. my kids were cracking up through most of the movie and loved it too. loved the mix as well....very good usage of the low stuff for sure. adam sandler flicks are really hit or miss with me, but i liked the humor in this one, and the kid in me that grew up in the 80's loved all the throwback stuff. and did i mention some great LFE?
> 
> i did have one question to the group though. throughout the movie i was hearing some sort of humm/static coming from my sub. it wasn't ridiculously loud, but loud enough to annoy me. i have watched several movies and have never detected this before. i did get the disc from redbox, and perhaps it was a defective disk, but i was wondering if anyone else experienced anything? as much as the kids enjoyed it, and i thought it was a fun one with some great LFE...i wouldn't mind owning it. I just don't want to buy something that is possibly flawed in the audio track if that makes sense? like i said, maybe it was the redbox version or just a bad apple of the bunch....just not sure why i would have been hearing that. my sub is a v3600 and it's nearfield, but again, this is the only time i've noticed it. it almost reminds me of the sound you hear when the signal to noise ratio is out of whack and you hear a bit of feedback. any thoughts?



I didn't detect any audio weirdness when I watched Pixels last weekend, I was watching it late at night though and only had it at -15MV....and yes, the bass was outstanding, esp. the last 30mins or so. 


Watched Fantastic Four last night....the movie itself was very meh, seems like the actors kind of just phoned it in on this one, esp. Miles Teller. I've seen him in other movies where he was outstanding (Whiplash, The Spectacular Now, Rabbit Hole...even Footloose was better than this) and in F4 there were many scenes where it seemed like he (and the other actors) were reading que cards! 

However, the bass in the last act (about the last 20mins) was outstanding!  I don't know now low it reaches, but it seemed pretty low to me.


----------



## audiofan1

Waboman said:


> A shout out to Toe for reminding me to watch the JW deleted scenes. Only one word comes to mind; Wow! You hear the I-rex coming from the right side to the the middle and gatdamn, if it ain't the bees knees. I watched it a couple of times. Grinning all the while. The whole movie should have been mixed like this. Not sure what lawyer, it's always a lawyer, decided to tone down the mix. But he needs to shown to the outhouse.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I better put this on my to do list this weekend.


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## edoggrc51

Any MotoGP fans?? Check out HITTING THE APEX. It's a great documentary narrated my Brad Pitt. The A/V Is outstanding!!

Btw, has this flick been graphed yet?? There was a few scenes that had my subs working overtime!!


----------



## |Tch0rT|

I watched the Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust 5.1 blu-ray remaster this morning. There was some bassy bits, but it seemed more with the soundtrack than sound effects correlating to whatever was happening on the screen. It's kinda spaced out a bit though.


----------



## MiniHT

edoggrc51 said:


> Any MotoGP fans?? Check out HITTING THE APEX. It's a great documentary narrated my Brad Pitt. The A/V Is outstanding!!
> 
> Btw, has this flick been graphed yet?? There was a few scenes that had my subs working overtime!!



Not just a fan, but an avid rider. Thanks for the heads up with this! I'm constantly looking for anything cycle/car related to keep me occupied during the off season. (I live in NJ) I just grabbed the latest On Any Sunday: The Next Chapter and will try and hold off watching until I winterize the bike.. Thanks again!


BTW... you are one lucky SOB living in a state with several of my favorite road courses.. here in Jersey I'm stuck with... well.. nothing really worth mentioning.


----------



## edoggrc51

MiniHT said:


> Not just a fan, but an avid rider. Thanks for the heads up with this! I'm constantly looking for anything cycle/car related to keep me occupied during the off season. (I live in NJ) I just grabbed the latest On Any Sunday: The Next Chapter and will try and hold off watching until I winterize the bike.. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> BTW... you are one lucky SOB living in a state with several of my favorite road courses.. here in Jersey I'm stuck with... well.. nothing really worth mentioning.


On Any Sunday: The Next Chapter was cool, but HITTING THE APEX is on a complete other level! You're guaranteed to love it!!


I'm 10 minutes from ACS, was just there last weekend actually, and we might be doing a track day at Willow Springs next month.


----------



## Fenris Wolf

Waboman said:


> A shout out to Toe for reminding me to watch the JW deleted scenes. Only one word comes to mind; Wow! You hear the I-rex coming from the right side to the the middle and gatdamn, if it ain't the bees knees. I watched it a couple of times. Grinning all the while. The whole movie should have been mixed like this. Not sure what lawyer, it's always a lawyer, decided to tone down the mix. But he needs to shown to the outhouse.


i always turn down the volume on the extras...guess ill have to reconsider


----------



## ambesolman

edoggrc51 said:


> On Any Sunday: The Next Chapter was cool, but HITTING THE APEX is on a complete other level! You're guaranteed to love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 10 minutes from ACS, was just there last weekend actually, and we might be doing a track day at Willow Springs next month.



Better than Gleaming the Cube!?!?


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## BornSlippyZ

edoggrc51 said:


> On Any Sunday: The Next Chapter was cool, but HITTING THE APEX is on a complete other level! You're guaranteed to love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 10 minutes from ACS, was just there last weekend actually, and we might be doing a track day at Willow Springs next month.




I used to live in Rancho and attended a few track days at Fontana! Good times!


----------



## Waboman

audiofan1 said:


> I better put this on my to do list this weekend.


Have you watched it yet, af1?



Fenris Wolf said:


> i always turn down the volume on the extras...guess ill have to reconsider


Yeah, I'm the same. I very rarely, if ever, watch the bonus material. And if I do, I don't have the volume at movie watching levels. That's why I have to give a shout out to Toe and fatshaft for bringing this to my attention. I never would have watched it otherwise.


----------



## Rod2486

Waboman said:


> Have you watched it yet, af1?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm the same. I very rarely, if ever, watch the bonus material. And if I do, I don't have the volume at movie watching levels. That's why I have to give a shout out to Toe and fatshaft for bringing this to my attention. I never would have watched it otherwise.


I am gonna take the credit for bringing this to the avs community bud! Just stumbled across it


----------



## Kini62

edoggrc51 said:


> Any MotoGP fans?? Check out HITTING THE APEX. It's a great documentary narrated my Brad Pitt. The A/V Is outstanding!!
> 
> Btw, has this flick been graphed yet?? There was a few scenes that had my subs working overtime!!


Big MotoGP fan here. Really bummed how this season is going to end. 

Anyway, where did you find a copy? I checked Amazon and it wasn't listed as being available. 

Thanks


----------



## audiofan1

Waboman said:


> Have you watched it yet, af1?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm the same. I very rarely, if ever, watch the bonus material. And if I do, I don't have the volume at movie watching levels. That's why I have to give a shout out to Toe and fatshaft for bringing this to my attention. I never would have watched it otherwise.


Between Age of Ultron & Pixels, I'm planning on the demo! And shout out to Wabo for bring this to my attention:kiss:


----------



## edoggrc51

ambesolman said:


> Better than Gleaming the Cube!?!?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


I dunno man?? That Christian Slater and Tony Hawk combo is going to be pretty hard to beat! 



BornSlippyZ said:


> I used to live in Rancho and attended a few track days at Fontana! Good times!


SWEET!! Most definately GOOD TIMES! 



Kini62 said:


> Big MotoGP fan here. Really bummed how this season is going to end.
> 
> Anyway, where did you find a copy? I checked Amazon and it wasn't listed as being available.
> 
> Thanks


Yeah man, CRAZY A$$ finish! 

I actually got it from AMAZON. lol


----------



## Waboman

Rod2486 said:


> I am gonna take the credit for bringing this to the avs community bud! Just stumbled across it


All the credit to you, bud. No disrespect intended.



audiofan1 said:


> Between Age of Ultron & Pixels, I'm planning on the demo! And shout out to Wabo for bring this to my attention:kiss:


Lol. No more shouting out for me. Have you watched Ultron yet? I bought Pixels but haven't opened it. Looking at my DVR schedule seems Starz is airing Ash vs Evil Dead tonight instead of tomorrow. You know I'm ready to shop smart, shop S-mart.


----------



## checker9

Pixels was actually a good movie and strong bass and good sound effects all around.


----------



## Omni009

|Tch0rT| said:


> I watched the Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust 5.1 blu-ray remaster this morning. There was some bassy bits, but it seemed more with the soundtrack than sound effects correlating to whatever was happening on the screen. It's kinda spaced out a bit though.


Overall I thought the sound on the blu ray was much better than then DVD...but I was very disappointed in the picture quality. It's the first time I've ever thought that the DVD possibly looked better than the blu ray! Something to do with how it was originally animated they tell me.


----------



## audiofan1

Waboman said:


> All the credit to you, bud. No disrespect intended.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. No more shouting out for me. Have you watched Ultron yet? I bought Pixels but haven't opened it. Looking at my DVR schedule seems Starz is airing Ash vs Evil Dead tonight instead of tomorrow. You know I'm ready to shop smart, shop S-mart.


 Going in for Ultron now! What its airing tonight! my DVR better catch it but better go in and manually just to be sure


----------



## Rod2486

checker9 said:


> Pixels was actually a good movie and strong bass and good sound effects all around.


You know all the movie critics gave this mostly negative reviews. But, generally most of the user reviews have nothing but good things to say about the movie. I need to check this out soon. Sweet audio is just icing on the cake!


----------



## |Tch0rT|

Omni009 said:


> Overall I thought the sound on the blu ray was much better than then DVD...but I was very disappointed in the picture quality. It's the first time I've ever thought that the DVD possibly looked better than the blu ray! Something to do with how it was originally animated they tell me.


Yeah the sound was good and used the surrounds a bit. I think the PQ is better on the blu-ray overall but it's not the huge leap I was expecting compared to the blu-ray vs DVD of the first movie. The blacks on wonky on the blu-ray though. :/

Some screen caps comparing the blu and dvd:
http://www.caps-a-holic.com/hd_verg...&hd_multiID=2598&action=1&lossless=#vergleich


----------



## asere

I just saw the movie Pixels with the family. It was pretty good for me as I can relate to the 80s arcade games. Great audio for sure.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

asere said:


> I just saw the movie Pixels with the family. It was pretty good for me as I can relate to the 80s arcade games. Great audio for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 Got pixels up tomorrow Age of Ultron had really low level overall and really showed what was lacking after that *nothing short of incredible deleted (5 star clip!!)scene from Jurassic World *(you guys where dead on!) AoU had a few good moments though once the volume was cranked


----------



## ambesolman

Pixels was a lot of fun and the bass was awesome. Definitely some really low lfe in there!


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Quickett

Has anyone seen Momentum yet to comment on the bass? From the trailer it looks like it has some pew pew and boom boom with some eye candy on the side.


----------



## johnnygrandis

The last half-hour of Pearl Habour, som nice bass there, don't think its the deepest though.


----------



## tvuong

Quickett said:


> Has anyone seen Momentum yet to comment on the bass? From the trailer it looks like it has some pew pew and boom boom with some eye candy on the side.


Watched it the other night at low level (-25MV) and thought there were some moments bass hit hard and deep. Hopefully get to watch MI Rogue Nation tonight. Tom Cruise movies usually have great bass and sound.


----------



## dlbeck

Watched World War Z last night and was reminded of the amazing sound. Deep bass and great use of the surrounds. Great audio mix.


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

Older movie, but I watched Underworld Awakening last night with the two RBH I-12's for the first time. I haven't watched the movie in a while and had forgotten this is one of the most brutal movies for LFE. It really gave the RBH subs a workout. Anybody just getting into movies with intense LFE, check out UA.


----------



## lizrussspike

asere said:


> I just saw the movie Pixels with the family. It was pretty good for me as I can relate to the 80s arcade games. Great audio for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 So True! Seeing some of those games again brought back some memories! Watched it with my girls and was entertained, and some decent LFE!


----------



## lizrussspike

audiofan1 said:


> Got pixels up tomorrow Age of Ultron had really low level overall and really showed what was lacking after that *nothing short of incredible deleted (5 star clip!!)scene from Jurassic World *(you guys where dead on!) AoU had a few good moments though once the volume was cranked


 right with you audiofan1, I just cannot get my head wrapped around why they deleted that scene? My wife came downstairs and said what happened? My girls and I just laughed and said it was the movie Mom.


----------



## NorthSky

*'Jurassic World'*



lizrussspike said:


> right with you audiofan1, I just cannot get my head wrapped around why they deleted that scene?
> *My wife came downstairs and said what happened? My girls and I just laughed and said it was the movie Mom.*




______

I re-watched a film I like...not for young kids, and I know that it has a mediocre rating over @ Databass (3.5) ... still it's a fun ride ... and the opening sets the tone ... with luxurious bass. 

*'Lucy'* from _Luc Besson._


----------



## audiofan1

asere said:


> I just saw the movie Pixels with the family. It was pretty good for me as I can relate to the 80s arcade games. Great audio for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk





ambesolman said:


> Pixels was a lot of fun and the bass was awesome. Definitely some really low lfe in there!
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still





lizrussspike said:


> So True! Seeing some of those games again brought back some memories! Watched it with my girls and was entertained, and some decent LFE!


Pixels was a blast! were talking 5 star reference bass across the board and the dynamic range was ultra clean. Definenlty one of my favorites this year


----------



## Hopinater

audiofan1 said:


> Got pixels up tomorrow *nothing short of incredible deleted (5 star clip!!)scene from Jurassic World *(you guys where dead on!) AoU had a few good moments though once the volume was cranked





lizrussspike said:


> right with you audiofan1, I just cannot get my head wrapped around why they deleted that scene? My wife came downstairs and said what happened? My girls and I just laughed and said it was the movie Mom.


I'm right you guys (and all the other guys who mentioned this). I watched this last night and it was shaking me around pretty good, made me feel like *I* had a dinosaur heading my way. Seems like it would have added nicely to the movie.


----------



## bgtighe23

dlbeck said:


> Watched World War Z last night and was reminded of the amazing sound. Deep bass and great use of the surrounds. Great audio mix.


Already a great movie, the often bass scenes and good use of surrounds really launched this movie higher up on the favorites list.

My favorite scene was when


Spoiler



Brad Pitt was in Jerusalem and the "zombies" finally climbed the large wall. The helicopter flying around and the city screaming really put those surrounds to good use. The intense bass scene when grenades were being thrown is probably one of my favorites. The heartbeat scene just as the marine girl's hand was chopped off was great as well.


----------



## Hopinater

bgtighe23 said:


> Already a great movie, the often bass scenes and good use of surrounds really launched this movie higher up on the favorites list.
> 
> My favorite scene was when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Brad Pitt was in Jerusalem and the "zombies" finally climbed the large wall. The helicopter flying around and the city screaming really put those surrounds to good use. The intense bass scene when grenades were being thrown is probably one of my favorites. The heartbeat scene just as the marine girl's hand was chopped off was great as well.


I agree. I use that 2nd Grenade scene as bass demo material because it hits so very hard, it makes my entire room tremble (seriously)! I also really like the intensity (created by the audio track) of the scenes you're describing.


----------



## bori

Saw Momentum liked the movie but love the girl in the movie. She was a awesome Hitman girl. She is so hot.


----------



## Ray77085

bori said:


> Saw Momentum liked the movie but love the girl in the movie. She was a awesome Hitman girl. She is so hot.


LOL bori  You are 200% correct as she is HOT !! I'd hit it......
Olga Kurylenko she also played in *Oblivion.*


----------



## bori

Ray77085 said:


> LOL bori  You are 200% correct as she is HOT !! I'd hit it......
> Olga Kurylenko she also played in *Oblivion.*


The movie Hitman is a must see with her.


----------



## asere

bori said:


> The movie Hitman is a must see with her.


The one from 2007?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray77085

asere said:


> The one from 2007?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Yes !! That is her and she also played in Max Payne (2008). Both of those films are indeed in my BD collection, eye candy, awesome bass and gunshots. Give me more of the same !!! LOL....


----------



## asere

Ray77085 said:


> Yes !! That is her and she also played in Max Payne (2008). Both of those films are indeed in my BD collection, eye candy, awesome bass and gunshots. Give me more of the same !!! LOL....


I need to check it out. How is the LFE?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bori

asere said:


> I need to check it out. How is the LFE?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Hitman
http://imdb.com/rg/an_share/title/title/tt0465494/

The Bass in that movie is one of the best.


----------



## Ray77085

asere said:


> I need to check it out. How is the LFE?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Yep,
You need to check out both as the LFE in both films are awesome ! 
You will not be disappointed.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Going back and looking on the list on the first page, I just realized I bought two 4 star Bass movies recently (The Incredibles and 30 Days of Night). Both of these movies are incredible on my system and both sound mixes are fantastic! For those looking to add these to your library, 30 Days is at Target for $5 and The Incredibles was $18 on Amazon.


----------



## Emaych

BornSlippyZ said:


> Going back and looking on the list on the first page, I just realized I bought two 4 star Bass movies recently (The Incredibles and 30 Days of Night). Both of these movies are incredible on my system and both sound mixes are fantastic! For those looking to add these to your library, 30 Days is at Target for $5 and The Incredibles was $18 on Amazon.


Alot not represented there. 3 DAYS TO KILL -- still prefer JOHN WICK for slightly rounder, gunkier low end. In the realm of GOOD DAY TO DIE HARD, except neither one of those have Amber Heard -- I think I might have noticed Kevin Costner in there too, somewhere in the background to Amber...


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Emaych said:


> Alot not represented there. 3 DAYS TO KILL -- still prefer JOHN WICK for slightly rounder, gunkier low end. In the realm of GOOD DAY TO DIE HARD, except neither one of those have Amber Heard -- I think I might have noticed Kevin Costner in there too, somewhere in the background to Amber...


I think the more updated list is on Databass.com. I have all of those flicks except for 3 Days to Kill, John Wick is simply superb to listen to, and I haven't watched The Die Hard in a while, but I remember it having great bass!


----------



## tvuong

Question for you guys: dtsHD7.1 v.s Atmos TrueHD7.1 - is there a difference if I do not have Atmos capable receiver? Which one you like better dtsHD or TrueHD bass wise?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

tvuong said:


> Question for you guys: dtsHD7.1 v.s Atmos TrueHD7.1 - is there a difference if I do not have Atmos capable receiver? Which one you like better dtsHD or TrueHD bass wise?


Atmos true hd has proven (even without an atmos avr) to always be full bandwidth and incredible mixed overall


----------



## MKtheater

Brian Fineberg said:


> Atmos true hd has proven (even without an atmos avr) to always be full bandwidth and incredible mixed overall



Transformers AoE was loaded with clipping and not full bandwidth.


----------



## Scott Simonian

tvuong said:


> Question for you guys: dtsHD7.1 v.s Atmos TrueHD7.1 - is there a difference if I do not have Atmos capable receiver? Which one you like better dtsHD or TrueHD bass wise?


No difference. Same thing.



Brian Fineberg said:


> Atmos true hd has proven (even without an atmos avr) to always be full bandwidth and incredible mixed overall


That was just the difference in the mix itself and nothing to do with either codec.


----------



## tvuong

Thanks guys.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MKtheater said:


> Transformers AoE was loaded with clipping and not full bandwidth.


That's he first one ever. So I give it a pass haha


Scott Simonian said:


> No difference. Same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> That was just the difference in the mix itself and nothing to do with either codec.


I disagree


tvuong said:


> Thanks guys.


----------



## MKtheater

I just saw the word always so I had to.  I know atmos means loud as hell too. If it avoids clipping and still loud it will sound great as long as it is dynamic too. Transformers: AoE was the loudest movie ever at the time. So when you compare mixes make sure they are at the same spl for the louder one always wins. I mean the overall spl, not just bass, like Avengers: AoU. That movie was recorded much lower overall so when turning it up comes alive. Some movies are just not as loud but great mixes, again, not just LFE, but the whole movie or Master Volume.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Brian Fineberg said:


> I disagree


Ummm... okay. You're wrong but okay.

What is it about what I said that you "disagree" with? You think that a different codec will sound better than the other?

If you watched a movie that was in 7.1 TrueHD Atmos and declared that it sounded great then that is the mix that you thought sounded great. What are you comparing it to?


----------



## MKtheater

Hey Scott, do you need an external amp for 11 channels with your 3050?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MKtheater said:


> Transformers AoE was loaded with clipping and not full bandwidth.





Scott Simonian said:


> No difference. Same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> That was just the difference in the mix itself and nothing to do with either codec.





Scott Simonian said:


> Ummm... okay. You're wrong but okay.
> 
> What is it about what I said that you "disagree" with? You think that a different codec will sound better than the other?
> 
> If you watched a movie that was in 7.1 TrueHD Atmos and declared that it sounded great then that is the mix that you thought sounded great. What are you comparing it to?


Explain to me what makes me wrong and what makes you right? Maybe I will change my stance. 

To my ears. The mixes are much better of those that are done in atmos


----------



## javanpohl

tvuong said:


> Question for you guys: dtsHD7.1 v.s Atmos TrueHD7.1 - is there a difference if I do not have Atmos capable receiver? Which one you like better dtsHD or TrueHD bass wise?


I'm just pointing out that the OP is asking in regards to DTS-MA vs Dolby TrueHD--"if I do not have Atmos capable receiver."

@tvuong, I've never noticed either format to offer anything better in terms of bass. There are movies in either format that have reference quality bass.

BTW, has anyone measured Gravity in DTS-MA vs True-HD yet?


----------



## Scott Simonian

MKtheater said:


> Hey Scott, do you need an external amp for 11 channels with your 3050?


Well, I don't really have to cuz my LCR's are full active so those are the extra amps. 

But yes, if you want a full 12ch system from the 3050 you'll need at least two extra channels of power.



Brian Fineberg said:


> Explain to me what makes me wrong and what makes you right? Maybe I will change my stance.
> 
> To my ears. The mixes are much better of those that are done in atmos


What you heard, Brain was a good mix. That's good! 

But you're saying that Dolby Atmos will sound better ("Atmos true hd has proven (even without an atmos avr) to always be full bandwidth and incredible mixed overall " - your words. The question leading up to this statement from you was: " dtsHD7.1 v.s Atmos TrueHD7.1 - is there a difference if I do not have Atmos capable receiver? Which one you like better dtsHD or TrueHD bass wise?"

Being Atmos has absolutely, positively ZERO to do with how good the bass sounds to you. Nor does being TrueHD or DTS-HD Master Audio or LPCM have anything to do with good bass. Nothing.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MKtheater said:


> Transformers AoE was loaded with clipping and not full bandwidth.





Scott Simonian said:


> No difference. Same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> That was just the difference in the mix itself and nothing to do with either codec.





Scott Simonian said:


> Well, I don't really have to cuz my LCR's are full active so those are the extra amps.
> 
> But yes, if you want a full 12ch system from the 3050 you'll need at least two extra channels of power.
> 
> 
> 
> What you heard, Brain was a good mix. That's good!
> 
> But you're saying that Dolby Atmos will sound better ("Atmos true hd has proven (even without an atmos avr) to always be full bandwidth and incredible mixed overall " - your words. The question leading up to this statement from you was: " dtsHD7.1 v.s Atmos TrueHD7.1 - is there a difference if I do not have Atmos capable receiver? Which one you like better dtsHD or TrueHD bass wise?"
> 
> Being Atmos has absolutely, positively ZERO to do with how good the bass sounds to you. Nor does being TrueHD or DTS-HD Master Audio or LPCM have anything to do with good bass. Nothing.


Fair enough


----------



## coolrda

tvuong said:


> Question for you guys: dtsHD7.1 v.s Atmos TrueHD7.1 - is there a difference if I do not have Atmos capable receiver? Which one you like better dtsHD or TrueHD bass wise?


I actually had a conversation with the DTS team concerning the level of slam on the LFE and how it differed between the DTS soundtrack on the movie/concert dvds and blurays vs. there CES demo's of the same clips and they finally admitted to cooking the books or LFE content on the demo for demo purposes. So even they stray from their standard in their own remix's. The demo's were always more dynamic and louder. Any differences if they were level matched with identical EQing would be a result of resolution and bit depth used. With everything being equal, they will be identical. This DTS superiority complex dates back to the early days of 5.1. Of course DTS's 1.5mbps is gonna be superior(again more about spiking the LFE punch than bitrates and codecs) to Dolby Digital's 384kbps even though both were lossy. With lossless any difference is a mix preference or style rather than a codecs superiority over another's. Just like today you have great DTS LFE soundtracks while other DTS soundtracks are gutless. The closest comparison of all three that I can think of for direct comparison of PCM, DTSHD and TRUEHD is probably comparing each on the Spears and Munsil test disc.


----------



## Fatshaft

Cosmos. A Spacetime Odyssey 2014
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2395695/

I just saw the first "3" episodes and had to write this. I am impressed with the bass on this series!
Guys, the lows are awesome  Love the way it's implemented throughout the show.

I scanned the first 3 shows (approx. 45min per show) and this is what the graph looks like.
IOW, this graph is the combination of the first 3 shows !


----------



## digler84

just watched san andreas. entertaining movie, albeit a bit hokey and predictable, but still fun to watch. bass wise.....very fun. filtered or not, there is plenty of rumble throughout the movie. a good amount of chair shaking bass that fits what is on screen....love that kind!  kinda makes you think the possibilities if the fault actually moved...scary thought indeed.


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> Cosmos. A Spacetime Odyssey 2014
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2395695/
> 
> I just saw the first "3" episodes and had to write this. I am impressed with the bass on this series!
> Guys, the lows are awesome  Love the way it's implemented throughout the show.
> 
> I scanned the first 3 shows (approx. 45min per show) and this is what the graph looks like.
> IOW, this graph is the combination of the first 3 shows !


Thanks Fatshaft. Was this taken from the blu ray? Just curious since I just added the blu ray to my que and wondering if there is a lossless option.


----------



## Fatshaft

Toe said:


> Thanks Fatshaft. Was this taken from the blu ray? Just curious since I just added the blu ray to my que and wondering if there is a lossless option.


There's also a:
AC-3 2.0 @ 224 Kbps
There's no lossless on my blu


----------



## Torqdog

Ray77085 said:


> LOL bori  You are 200% correct as she is HOT !! I'd hit it......
> Olga Kurylenko she also played in *Oblivion.*


My first introduction to Olga was the James Bond movie Quantum of Solace. Yep, she's definitely smokin. it's been quite a while since I last watched it and can't remember if the bass was worthy or not.

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Quantum-of-Solace-Blu-ray/3709/


----------



## Ray77085

Torqdog said:


> My first introduction to Olga was the James Bond movie Quantum of Solace. Yep, she's definitely smokin. it's been quite a while since I last watched it and can't remember if the bass was worthy or not.
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Quantum-of-Solace-Blu-ray/3709/


NICE !!!
You are correct. I will have to give *Quantum of Solace* another spin as I don't recall it having any bass or not either. Regardless it will still be worth it for the eye candy.


----------



## bori

Ray77085 said:


> NICE !!!
> You are correct. I will have to give *Quantum of Solace* another spin as I don't recall it having any bass or not either. Regardless it will still be worth it for the eye candy.


HITMAN has full nudity with Olga!


----------



## Ray77085

bori said:


> HITMAN has full nudity with Olga!


NICE,,,,VERY NICE,,,,, 
Most definitely will move up on the revisit list of movies to watch.


----------



## Alan P

Had a chance yesterday to do some system tweaking and re-watch MMFR since the wife was out of the house most of the evening. 

Earlier in the thread, you guys mentioned how awesome the bass was when Max shoots the three shots into the ground when fighting with Furiosa and how much impact those shots had. Well, in my room (~5000 cu. ft.) and my subs (dual PSA T-18s) they just don't have the impact that you guys are describing. They're have impact for sure, I just don't get kicked in the chest by them.

I was only listening at -10MV...I tried -5MV but just couldn't take it (and was starting to worry about my neighbors complaining). The overall bass in the movie is _extremely impressive_, the sandstorm sequence is quite a ride! It's just I feel I'm missing something since those gunshots aren't coming through as you guys described. Maybe they don't really get impressive until Reference...? I have noticed that I don't get the chest thump that people usually describe in certain scenes and am sure it's due to the cavernous nature of my room.

Been thinking about adding another sub....but it really does sound good right now. Maybe I just need a smaller room. 

Anyways, my current bass response I measured yesterday right before watching MMFR is attached below. Looks like it should sound good to me....


----------



## raynist

Alan P said:


> Had a chance yesterday to do some system tweaking and re-watch MMFR since the wife was out of the house most of the evening.
> 
> Earlier in the thread, you guys mentioned how awesome the bass was when Max shoots the three shots into the ground when fighting with Furiosa and how much impact those shots had. Well, in my room (~5000 cu. ft.) and my subs (dual PSA T-18s) they just don't have the impact that you guys are describing. They're have impact for sure, I just don't get kicked in the chest by them.
> 
> I was only listening at -10MV...I tried -5MV but just couldn't take it (and was starting to worry about my neighbors complaining). The overall bass in the movie is _extremely impressive_, the sandstorm sequence is quite a ride! It's just I feel I'm missing something since those gunshots aren't coming through as you guys described. Maybe they don't really get impressive until Reference...? I have noticed that I don't get the chest thump that people usually describe in certain scenes and am sure it's due to the cavernous nature of my room.
> 
> Been thinking about adding another sub....but it really does sound good right now. Maybe I just need a smaller room.
> 
> Anyways, my current bass response I measured yesterday right before watching MMFR is attached below. Looks like it should sound good to me....


What LCR speakers do you have again and what is your crossover setting?


----------



## Alan P

raynist said:


> What LCR speakers do you have again and what is your crossover setting?


PSA MTM210s / 90hz.


----------



## asere

Alan P said:


> Had a chance yesterday to do some system tweaking and re-watch MMFR since the wife was out of the house most of the evening.
> 
> Earlier in the thread, you guys mentioned how awesome the bass was when Max shoots the three shots into the ground when fighting with Furiosa and how much impact those shots had. Well, in my room (~5000 cu. ft.) and my subs (dual PSA T-18s) they just don't have the impact that you guys are describing. They're have impact for sure, I just don't get kicked in the chest by them.
> 
> I was only listening at -10MV...I tried -5MV but just couldn't take it (and was starting to worry about my neighbors complaining). The overall bass in the movie is _extremely impressive_, the sandstorm sequence is quite a ride! It's just I feel I'm missing something since those gunshots aren't coming through as you guys described. Maybe they don't really get impressive until Reference...? I have noticed that I don't get the chest thump that people usually describe in certain scenes and am sure it's due to the cavernous nature of my room.
> 
> Been thinking about adding another sub....but it really does sound good right now. Maybe I just need a smaller room.
> 
> Anyways, my current bass response I measured yesterday right before watching MMFR is attached below. Looks like it should sound good to me....


Man that's one sweet looking graph. I'm with you. My room is around 5000cf too. I hear the bass but slightly feel it at times. I need another sub that's for sure. How far do you sit from them?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## raynist

Alan P said:


> PSA MTM210s / 90hz.


Thanks. 

I have JTR212 HTR speakers and run my crossover at 120hz. My Triax's (12 - 15's) produce the 60-120 range much better than the 12 inch speakers in my mains - plus I can boost that area a bit for more slam. I get no localization due to the higher crossover, possibly due to the placement of my subs. 

Maybe try that?


----------



## lizrussspike

Alan P said:


> PSA MTM210s / 90hz.


 Alan,
Interested you chose 90hz for the MTM210s? Did you get the best response with that setting, adn you massive subs? 
Thanks Russ


----------



## beastaudio

Alan P said:


> Had a chance yesterday to do some system tweaking and re-watch MMFR since the wife was out of the house most of the evening.
> 
> Earlier in the thread, you guys mentioned how awesome the bass was when Max shoots the three shots into the ground when fighting with Furiosa and how much impact those shots had. Well, in my room (~5000 cu. ft.) and my subs (dual PSA T-18s) they just don't have the impact that you guys are describing. They're have impact for sure, I just don't get kicked in the chest by them.
> 
> I was only listening at -10MV...I tried -5MV but just couldn't take it (and was starting to worry about my neighbors complaining). The overall bass in the movie is _extremely impressive_, the sandstorm sequence is quite a ride! It's just I feel I'm missing something since those gunshots aren't coming through as you guys described. Maybe they don't really get impressive until Reference...? I have noticed that I don't get the chest thump that people usually describe in certain scenes and am sure it's due to the cavernous nature of my room.
> 
> Been thinking about adding another sub....but it really does sound good right now. Maybe I just need a smaller room.
> 
> Anyways, my current bass response I measured yesterday right before watching MMFR is attached below. Looks like it should sound good to me....



A slight rise from 100hz to 50hz, ~4dB avg. You may consider boosting your low end a little more, and potentially bumping the XO up a little bit if it doesn't affect the XO region at all.


----------



## Alan P

Thanks for the responses guys! 




asere said:


> Man that's one sweet looking graph. I'm with you. My room is around 5000cf too. I hear the bass but slightly feel it at times. I need another sub that's for sure. How far do you sit from them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I have one sub in the front left corner (15' away) and one nearfield (about 2' from my chair, along the back wall, about 2' from a corner). This is where they measure (and sound) best.




raynist said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have JTR212 HTR speakers and run my crossover at 120hz. My Triax's (12 - 15's) produce the 60-120 range much better than the 12 inch speakers in my mains - plus I can boost that area a bit for more slam. I get no localization due to the higher crossover, possibly due to the placement of my subs.
> 
> Maybe try that?


I've tried higher crossovers before (100-120hz) and had problems with localization since I have a nearfield sub. I think this would be helped by one more sub...in particular, a PSA S3600i. I could place that one nearfield and run it with a lower crossover while putting both T-18s up front and run them higher.




lizrussspike said:


> Alan,
> Interested you chose 90hz for the MTM210s? Did you get the best response with that setting, adn you massive subs?
> Thanks Russ


Audyssey set the 210s at 80hz. My response doesn't change much with a higher crossover, and as I said I start to get localization issues.




beastaudio said:


> A slight rise from 100hz to 50hz, ~4dB avg. You may consider boosting your low end a little more, and potentially bumping the XO up a little bit if it doesn't affect the XO region at all.


I've been thinking about putting the MiniDSP back in the chain and messing with the curve, just haven't got around to it. Thanks!


I'm gonna give a higher crossover a chance again and see how it goes, thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Hopinater

Alan, I agree with you and I think it has something to do with the size of your room. My room is similar size and it takes loud volumes to get that chest slam (which I thoroughly love the feel of). I have my 110's crossed at 100 right now and I'm not experiencing localization so I'm considering trying 120 (like Rayinst) because I'm thinking the V3600's should handle that better than the 110's.


----------



## raynist

Alan P said:


> Thanks for the responses guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one sub in the front left corner (15' away) and one nearfield (about 2' from my chair, along the back wall, about 2' from a corner). This is where they measure (and sound) best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried higher crossovers before (100-120hz) and had problems with localization since I have a nearfield sub. I think this would be helped by one more sub...in particular, a PSA S3600i. I could place that one nearfield and run it with a lower crossover while putting both T-18s up front and run them higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audyssey set the 210s at 80hz. My response doesn't change much with a higher crossover, and as I said I start to get localization issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about putting the MiniDSP back in the chain and messing with the curve, just haven't got around to it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> I'm gonna give a higher crossover a chance again and see how it goes, thanks for the suggestions!


Interesting, I have 2 of the Triax's directly up against my MLP and two behind the screen and didn't have any issues until I got up around 200hz


----------



## Alan P

raynist said:


> Interesting, I have 2 of the Triax's directly up against my MLP and two behind the screen and didn't have any issues until I got up around 200hz


Well, you do have FOUR Triaxes!! 

That tends to even the bass out throughout the entire room I would think....harder to pinpoint the location of any of them I would think. Hence my thoughts about adding another.


----------



## Hopinater

Alan P said:


> Well, you do have FOUR Triaxes!!
> 
> That tends to even the bass out throughout the entire room I would think....harder to pinpoint the location of any of them I would think. Hence my thoughts about adding another.


Personally, I think a S3600 would be a nice addition to your home.


----------



## tvuong

Alan,
Localize happens when you have one sub in the back and it is not directly behind you. Our ears/brain can hear and locate the sub if it is to the left or right of our ears. Ray does not have that problem cuz he has a sub slightly behind his left ear and another one slightly behind his right ear that his brain can't tell where they are coming from. I was at his place about a year ago. You can try to place your rear T18 directly behind you to test it out. If that location is impossible, you need dual S3600's flanking your seat/couch.


----------



## Alan P

tvuong said:


> Alan,
> Localize happens when you have one sub in the back and it is not directly behind you. Our ears/brain can hear and locate the sub if it is to the left or right of our ears. Ray does not have that problem cuz he has a sub slightly behind his left ear and another one slightly behind his right ear that his brain can't tell where they are coming from. I was at his place about a year ago. You can try to place your rear T18 directly behind you to test it out. If that location is impossible, you need dual S3600's flanking your seat/couch.


I'll have to move my recliner forward about 1' to accomplish this (why I never tried it before), but I'm gonna try this TONIGHT!!  Thanks @tvuong!


----------



## tvuong

^^ you are welcome. More tactile feel this way too and you might even have a better FR having your seat a foot up = WIN . Please report back. You might not need a third sub but knowing you, you will as a single T18 upfront does not look proportional


----------



## Ray77085

Ormy said:


> The Mist (2007), highly recommended for anyone who likes LFE and hasn't watched it. Rivals WOTW if you ask me.


WOW !!! You have peaked my interest ! Can you post a direct link to the BD and or DVD of *THE MIST (2007) *that rivals WOTW ? I'd like to visit that film if the LFE is there and to insure I purchase the correct disc.

Thanks


----------



## GPBURNS

Thanks for those few who mentioned Momentum-
was not aware of movie - great action flick and several nice bass moments 
and of course Kurylenko.


----------



## raynist

tvuong said:


> Alan,
> Localize happens when you have one sub in the back and it is not directly behind you. Our ears/brain can hear and locate the sub if it is to the left or right of our ears. Ray does not have that problem cuz he has a sub slightly behind his left ear and another one slightly behind his right ear that his brain can't tell where they are coming from. I was at his place about a year ago. You can try to place your rear T18 directly behind you to test it out. If that location is impossible, you need dual S3600's flanking your seat/couch.


Can you believe that was actually almost 2 years ago?

Man, I spent a lot on money since then LOL - thanks!


----------



## tvuong

^^ has it been really that long? Man, time is flying and so is your money, lol. Anyway, back to bass topic, MI Rogue nation has good bass. What I love is the very clean and dynamic sound mix. The movie is very entertaining. Highly recommended.


----------



## Hopinater

tvuong said:


> ^^ has it been really that long? Man, time is flying and so is your money, lol. Anyway, back to bass topic, MI Rogue nation has good bass. What I love is the very clean and dynamic sound mix. The movie is very entertaining. Highly recommended.


Agreed. I watched this in the theater and really liked everything about this film.


----------



## Fatshaft

Ormy said:


> and the quality of the film as a whole when watching *The Mist (2007)*, highly recommended for anyone who likes LFE and hasn't watched it. *Rivals WOTW* if you ask me.


I really don't know why you'd say such a thing.
It is *NOWHERE near WOTW!*


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> I really don't know why you'd say such a thing.
> It is *NOWHERE near WOTW!*


Lmao


----------



## asere

bori said:


> Hitman
> http://imdb.com/rg/an_share/title/title/tt0465494/
> 
> The Bass in that movie is one of the best.


I see there are two versions with different covers. Both are unrated, DTS HD 5.1. 
I can't tell what's different other than the cover and one was released in 2008 and 2015.


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan P

tvuong said:


> Alan,
> Localize happens when you have one sub in the back and it is not directly behind you. Our ears/brain can hear and locate the sub if it is to the left or right of our ears. Ray does not have that problem cuz he has a sub slightly behind his left ear and another one slightly behind his right ear that his brain can't tell where they are coming from. I was at his place about a year ago. You can try to place your rear T18 directly behind you to test it out. If that location is impossible, you need dual S3600's flanking your seat/couch.





Alan P said:


> I'll have to move my recliner forward about 1' to accomplish this (why I never tried it before), but I'm gonna try this TONIGHT!!  Thanks @tvuong!


So, I moved the rear T-18 directly behind my chair last night (only had to move the chair about 4" forward) and cranked the crossover to 120hz. I didn't re-run Audyssey or get REW out, but I took 2' off of the sub distance.

It was late, so I couldn't really crank it, but I watched the "3 Shots" scene from MMFR at -10MV a few times and it did have more impact than before, but still not a real kick-in-the-chest kind of thing.

I picked another movie at random (love this feature in Kodi!)...and ended up watching "Fury". It sounded really, really good! Even at 120hz, the localization with the sub directly behind me was almost nil and was actually _less than with the sub to my side at 90hz_...thanks again for that tip @tvuong! Tactile sensation went up by about a factor of 50% (rough estimate) and the whole system just sounded "beefier". 

Now that I know how well a sub directly behind me can work, I'm still thinking about getting that S3600 for behind the chair so I can have a symmetrical front stage. 


Now, back to your regularly scheduled bass-in-movies discussions.


----------



## tvuong

^^ Awesome, Alan. Now add a 6-10db lowshelf filter and enjoy the slam and kick in the gut. I like to see your FR after running Aud.
How sub(s) sound/impact is just like real estate: location location location.


----------



## Elihawk

had a chance to buy and watch/listen to San Andres and Jurrasic Park recently. Both fit into the "worth watching, but not great ' category of movies, IMHO, in terms of acting and plot. Jurassic was better than SA and had some good LFE and special affects, but still feel short of the really good movies in terms of great surround sound tracks (Edge of Tommorrow, Battle for LA, Oblivion, etc). Both were not very loud...-15 db for EOT will knock pictures off my wall, but I watched both San Andreas and Jurrassic at the volume and it wasn't even close!


----------



## asere

Elihawk said:


> had a chance to buy and watch/listen to San Andres and Jurrasic Park recently. Both fit into the "worth watching, but not great ' category of movies, IMHO, in terms of acting and plot. Jurassic was better than SA and had some good LFE and special affects, but still feel short of the really good movies in terms of great surround sound tracks (Edge of Tommorrow, Battle for LA, Oblivion, etc). Both were not very loud...-15 db for EOT will knock pictures off my wall, but I watched both San Andreas and Jurrassic at the volume and it wasn't even close!


I love it when you place something on the sub and it rattles or falls right off 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

*The Mist* Funny thing its on a long wait in the old Netflix que! I'm Guilty as charged for rushing to putting it in there without vetting my source but I shall retract my submission for a viewing so someone else can get it sooner
@ Fatshaft 

Big thanks man

And in those famous words !

*"This myth is busted "*











:kiss:


----------



## MKtheater

Guys, if it rivaled WOTW we would own it and reference it all the time like we do TIH.


----------



## Alan P

I really like "The Mist"...but it definitely does not compare to WotW as far as bass goes.

In case you guys aren't aware, "The Mist" is based on a Stephen King short story...it really freaked me out when I read it as a younger man and the movie _almost _lives up to the original creepy-ness. The ending still bothers me to this day.


----------



## asere

Alan P said:


> I really like "The Mist"...but it definitely does not compare to WotW as far as bass goes.
> 
> In case you guys aren't aware, "The Mist" is based on a Stephen King short story...it really freaked me out when I read it as a younger man and the movie _almost _lives up to the original creepy-ness. The ending still bothers me to this day.


Yeah I agree the end stays with you.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Alan P said:


> I really like "The Mist"...but it definitely does not compare to WotW as far as bass goes.
> 
> In case you guys aren't aware, "The Mist" is based on a Stephen King short story...it really freaked me out when I read it as a younger man and the movie _almost _lives up to the original creepy-ness. The ending still bothers me to this day.



Yeah the movie ending is a bit brutal compared to the short story.


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> I really don't know why you'd say such a thing.
> It is *NOWHERE near WOTW!*


How is the bass quantity factor in this one? I remember watching/liking the film years ago, but watched it on a TV with no audio system.


----------



## Ray77085

Toe said:


> How is the bass quantity factor in this one? I remember watching/liking the film years ago, but watched it on a TV with no audio system.


Toe,
I was trying to go easy on the OP. We know there's no comparison to WOTW with this film but, yep I'm still curious on the bass on a capable system being that the OP brought it up.


----------



## Scott27

Wife is going interstate tonight, I get to crank Jurassic World and San Andreas tonight!!
[/IMG]https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CTEr1s-WEAAvlSN.mp4


----------



## beastaudio

I loved the SK book, but never watched the movie. I will definitely have to add that to acquisition list...


----------



## Scott Simonian

If it's the one I'm thinking about with Thomas Jane and taking place in the supermarket.... if so, yes, that's a good one! Haven't watched it in ages. The ending is like


----------



## Alan P

^^^

Yup, that's the one.


----------



## Ormy

Fatshaft said:


> I really don't know why you'd say such a thing.
> It is *NOWHERE near WOTW!*


Perhaps I should've been clearer, I know the levels are nowhere near but after turning the sub-level up a few dBs for the The Mist I felt the quality and cinematic use of the LFE rivalled WoTW. My system only gets down to 16-18Hz realistically so there might be a whole load of content in WoTW I'm completely missing. 

As a film, I think its much better than WoTW, honestly I only watch WoTW for the bass, its not a great film to actually watch, but The Mist is an excellent film regardless of bass, despite the poor quality CG effects compared to WoTW. Especially the ending, very few film makers have the balls for such a hard hitting and dark ending but I found it almost 'refreshing' because of how unexpected it was whereas most modern films are pretty predictable and would never dare to not have a happy ending.

Quite a few of King's novels and stories have been adapted to film and nearly all are excellent, some are among IMDBs top films. Shawshank Redemption, Green Mile, Lawnmower Man, The Running Man, Maximum Overdrive and The Shining to name just a few.



Ray77085 said:


> Toe,
> I was trying to go easy on the OP.


That was you going easy?  Huh....

Remind me never to disagree with you


----------



## Emaych

Ormy said:


> Perhaps I should've been clearer, I know the levels are nowhere near but after turning the sub-level up a few dBs for the The Mist I felt the quality and cinematic use of the LFE rivalled WoTW. My system only gets down to 16-18Hz realistically so there might be a whole load of content in WoTW I'm completely missing.
> 
> As a film, I think its much better than WoTW, honestly I only watch WoTW for the bass, its not a great film to actually watch, but The Mist is an excellent film regardless of bass, despite the poor quality CG effects compared to WoTW. Especially the ending, very few film makers have the balls for such a hard hitting and dark ending but I found it almost 'refreshing' because of how unexpected it was whereas most modern films are pretty predictable and would never dare to not have a happy ending.
> 
> Quite a few of King's novels and stories have been adapted to film and nearly all are excellent, some are among IMDBs top films. Shawshank Redemption, Green Mile, Lawnmower Man, The Running Man, Maximum Overdrive and The Shining to name just a few.


I can certainly respect a non-Hollywood ending -- recently myself advocated for just that with JURASSIC WORLD -- would have soared in my estimation were it to have conducted all the major cast players to a gruesome, prolonged, horrific, bloody death. 

Unfortunately, could not sustain myself through more than 40 minutes of the MIST rewatch, as I own it on blu. Not the best version, perhaps this is so, but assume one of the big LFE moments might have been the early-on earthquake? Not too thrilling, for me, but beyond that, since you expand upon film virtues, I was really put off by the inexplicably weak, ineffectual explanation of what Jane heard banging against the dock draw-access in the rear warehouse of the store. 

So incredibly vague, non-descript and noncommital, that that was what served as the apparent spark for conflict and mockery amongst those he was explaining this to. All of that business exhibited such mediocre dialog and character development -- well, the goings on really fall apart when the arc depends upon foundation such as that. 

Compared to WOTW? -- just my opinion, Cruise, the entire cast and set-up and dialog make that one more believable by orders of magnitude, although I concede it might have been really tasty if his daring teenage son got cut down immediately upon volunteering for service on that hillside -- but what are you going to do?

Incidentally, will reaffirm my suggestion for little-heralded bass flick 3 DAYS TO KILL -- check it out....THE MIST? --- HMMM, not sure myself why that was put forth, but to each his own...


----------



## Ray77085

Ormy said:


> That was you going easy?  Huh....
> 
> Remind me never to disagree with you


Didn't mean to offend you. I really thought you were being sarcastic and or a complete newbie when you put that movie on the same level as WOTW.


----------



## asere

Just saw San Andreas. WOW the audio is tremendous. My couch vibrated and I don't think it's done that before or much at all. Really a fun ride!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> Too bad you couldn't pay me to watch it! The original one scared the crap out of me as a kid. Never mind this new one lol


Hey Brian F & Fatshaft! Please tell me you guys watched *Poltergeist *? Its your civil basshead duty to do so! It was simply incredible in level,extension (not the ultimate in extension but oh my!) and fidelity, it literally punished the room and those spikes you see on the graphs mean business


----------



## johnnygrandis

Poltergeist its great, but my true audio heaven movie in 2015 must be Terminator Genisys, its fantastic and all the bass in the right places. SA its just meaningless with bass just pumping out all the time, imo. 

What is yours favorite 2015 bass movie ?


----------



## johnnygrandis

audiofan1 said:


> Hey Brian F & Fatshaft! Please tell me you guys watched *Poltergeist *? Its your civil basshead duty to do so! It was simply incredible in level,extension (not the ultimate in extension but oh my!) and fidelity, it literally punished the room and those spikes you see on the graphs mean business


Can`t agree more!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

audiofan1 said:


> Hey Brian F & Fatshaft! Please tell me you guys watched *Poltergeist *? Its your civil basshead duty to do so! It was simply incredible in level,extension (not the ultimate in extension but oh my!) and fidelity, it literally punished the room and those spikes you see on the graphs mean business


lol nope. Won't do it. All set with horror movies



johnnygrandis said:


> Poltergeist its great, but my true audio heaven movie in 2015 must be Terminator Genisys, its fantastic and all the bass in the right places. SA its just meaningless with bass just pumping out all the time, imo.
> 
> What is yours favorite 2015 bass movie ?


Pixels. By far


----------



## Fatshaft

audiofan1 said:


> Hey Brian F & Fatshaft! Please tell me you guys watched *Poltergeist *? Its your civil basshead duty to do so! It was simply incredible in level,extension (not the ultimate in extension but oh my!) and fidelity, it literally punished the room and those spikes you see on the graphs mean business


OK...OK, I give up...I'll watch it with my wife (She likes horror)
This will be THE ONLY time I'll watch a horror movie!
I'm doing it for the bass ONLY!
Just want to make sure it's crystal clear that it will be ONLY ONE TIME! 


johnnygrandis said:


> Poltergeist its great, but my true audio heaven movie in 2015 must be Terminator Genisys, its fantastic and all the bass in the right places. SA its just meaningless with bass just pumping out all the time, imo.
> 
> What is yours favorite 2015 bass movie ?


Bass move of the year you ask???
Very obvious choice...NOTHING compares to it!
It's easy cause this movie is "Bass movie of the century!" 
***Dragon Blade***


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> lol nope. Won't do it. All set with horror movies


Ha Ha Ha…our house is the same Brian. No horror movies here.


----------



## tvuong

johnnygrandis said:


> What is yours favorite 2015 bass movie ?





Brian Fineberg said:


> Pixels. By far


Really? I will need to give it a spin in my main room.


----------



## Toe

johnnygrandis said:


> Poltergeist its great, but my true audio heaven movie in 2015 must be Terminator Genisys, its fantastic and all the bass in the right places. SA its just meaningless with bass just pumping out all the time, imo.
> 
> What is yours favorite 2015 bass movie ?


Poltergiest is worth a spin for bass for sure! Movie is so bad though that it almost feels like a spoof of the original (which was truly scary IMO). The new film is more silly than scary to me.

Mad Max is hands down the best bass film/experience of the year (Pixels would probably be second for me unless Ragnarok came out this year as well which I cant remember), but I haven't seen Terminator yet.


----------



## Hopinater

I agree…so far MMFR is the bass movie of the year (that I've seen thus far). Pixels is on tap for tonight.


----------



## tvuong

^^ Yes, MMFR for me too for sure. I do not think Pixel can surpass it from viewing in my secondary system.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Tough crowd here when it comes to horror flicks but the new Poltergeist isn't even close to how the original one is. The original still scares me when I watch it but the new one is forgettable as far as the story goes. The Bass is incredible though!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I chose pixels because it just has much more content under 20hz than mmfr does. 

It was used much better in pixels too. Mmfr was just an onslaught of bass. And centered around 30hz


----------



## Toe

I actually felt the bass in Pixels was a bit repetitive. I also prefer bass tracks that are still strongest/centered in the 20-30hz slam range with supporting ULF (like Max) vs a track like Pixels that is balanced through the bass range, but that is just me. 

Also, I am a bass fest guy and MMFR is probably the biggest bass film ever from this perspective! MMFR kills Pixels from a quantity standpoint which is saying a lot since Pixels has a lot of bass. The bass starts right from the get go in MM and keeps going and going and going and then you start laughing because of how ridiculous (in a good way) it all is and then you finally get a break and you are only 30 minutes into the film.  That first 30 minutes of MM might be my favorite 30 minutes of movie audio/bass ever overall. 

Don't get me wrong, I loved the bass experience of Pixels as well! As a start to finish LFE film though, it cant touch Max for me overall. No right or wrong here as I can see and understand people picking one or the other for various reasons. 

I am curious to see how the new Terminator stacks up.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

audiofan1 said:


> Hey Brian F & Fatshaft! Please tell me you guys watched *Poltergeist *? Its your civil basshead duty to do so! It was simply incredible in level,extension (not the ultimate in extension but oh my!) and fidelity, it literally punished the room and those spikes you see on the graphs mean business





johnnygrandis said:


> Poltergeist its great, but my true audio heaven movie in 2015 must be Terminator Genisys, its fantastic and all the bass in the right places. SA its just meaningless with bass just pumping out all the time, imo.
> 
> What is yours favorite 2015 bass movie ?





Toe said:


> I actually felt the bass in Pixels was a bit repetitive. I also prefer bass tracks that are still strongest/centered in the 20-30hz slam range with supporting ULF (like Max) vs a track like Pixels that is balanced through the bass range, but that is just me.
> 
> Also, I am a bass fest guy and MMFR is probably the biggest bass film ever from this perspective! MMFR kills Pixels from a quantity standpoint which is saying a lot since Pixels has a lot of bass. The bass starts right from the get go in MM and keeps going and going and going and then you start laughing because of how ridiculous (in a good way) it all is and then you finally get a break and you are only 30 minutes into the film.  That first 30 minutes of MM might be my favorite 30 minutes of movie audio/bass ever overall.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I loved the bass experience of Pixels as well! As a start to finish LFE film though, it cant touch Max for me overall. No right or wrong here as I can see and understand people picking one or the other for various reasons.
> 
> I am curious to see how the new Terminator stacks up.



Your stance is perfectly stated! And I respect it 

I'm the complete opposite however. I think constant bass becomes boring and obnoxious. And I am a bass head. There isn't much under 20hz in mmfr. So the 30hz bass isn't supported that well. It's loud. And more loud. That's about it. 

It sure is an onslaught that's for sure. 

Pixels used it for a purpose. So the dynamics are much better. And it's so demanding under 20hz. It really gives that full range feel. Which mmfr misses. It is a true 5 star. Where mmfr misses for me. It reminds me of battle:la. Just gobs of bass where it becomes kind of obnoxious (great for demos but not for watching a full feature)

Now either puts huge smiles on my face as wel as San Andreas and Jurassic world. But if I had to pick my favorite of 2015. Pixels wins. And it's no contest. 

I can break it into categories

Best overall bass film of 2015:
Pixels

Most bass in a film (quantity only)
Mmfr

Best bass in an extra on Br:
Jurassic world 

Best use of bass in a supporting roll:
Jurassic world

Now all this is premature since terminator gen still is to be seen  and we have all of novemembet and December (mi:4, man from u.n.c.l.e etc)


----------



## bori

Horror movies are my genre of choice.


----------



## Toe

No worries Brian, we can agree to disagree. Pixels IMO would have been better with a bit more slam in the 20-30hz range IMO for all that supporting under 20hz bass. It almost felt too balanced to me and even a bit generic as far as the bass. Again though, I still thought it was a great bass film it just cant touch Max as an overall start to finish experience. I'm a bass fest guy though and you aren't, so it makes sense we have a different opinion on this.  

I would also disagree that Max did not use bass for purpose as the bass clearly was there to establish a constant tension, edge of your seat type effect which suited the film perfectly. 

Are there any other good bass potential films on the horizon after Terminator for anyone who has looked at the upcoming release list through the end of the year? Antman maybe?


----------



## digler84

Brian Fineberg said:


> Your stance is perfectly stated! And I respect it
> 
> I'm the complete opposite however. I think constant bass becomes boring and obnoxious. And I am a bass head. There isn't much under 20hz in mmfr. So the 30hz bass isn't supported that well. It's loud. And more loud. That's about it.
> 
> It sure is an onslaught that's for sure.
> 
> Pixels used it for a purpose. So the dynamics are much better. And it's so demanding under 20hz. It really gives that full range feel. Which mmfr misses. It is a true 5 star. Where mmfr misses for me. It reminds me of battle:la. Just gobs of bass where it becomes kind of obnoxious (great for demos but not for watching a full feature)
> 
> Now either puts huge smiles on my face as wel as San Andreas and Jurassic world. But if I had to pick my favorite of 2015. Pixels wins. And it's no contest.


nice job putting all this into words brian. i made a comment similar to this earlier in the thread, but it seemed to go unnoticed. i'm just not as popular as you.  but i feel the same as you, while mmfr has a ton of bass, and that has always been my favorite part of any movie, but it was just constant and became boring and almost annoying. on top of that, i have just never been a fan of the mad max genre when it comes to movies so i'm sure that didn't help. i was much happier with the overall presentation and actual movie part of pixels and san andreas. mmfr certainly had some demo material in it, but it is one i would never own because i can't see myself watching it again. pixels and san andreas, if i can find for cheap during black friday, will most certainly become part of my collection...especailly since my kids thoroughly enjoyed both as well. they keep asking when i am going to buy them so they can rewatch.


----------



## Toe

digler84 said:


> nice job putting all this into words brian. i made a comment similar to this earlier in the thread, but it seemed to go unnoticed. i'm just not as popular as you.  but i feel the same as you, while mmfr has a ton of bass, and that has always been my favorite part of any movie, but it was just constant and became boring and almost annoying. on top of that, i have just never been a fan of the mad max genre when it comes to movies so i'm sure that didn't help. i was much happier with the overall presentation and actual movie part of pixels and san andreas. mmfr certainly had some demo material in it, but it is one i would never own because i can't see myself watching it again. pixels and san andreas, if i can find for cheap during black friday, will most certainly become part of my collection...especailly since my kids thoroughly enjoyed both as well. they keep asking when i am going to buy them so they can rewatch.


It's interesting how subjective all this is at times. Although I enjoyed both Pixels and SA as far as the movies go, both were one and done for me even with the A/V. Unfortunately I blind bought SA, but at least I rented Pixels. I don't see myself watching either one again. MMFR on the other hand is something I will get multiple viewings of.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Even though for me I don't like mmfr (way too odd for my tastes) I have watched it three times and look forward to watching again simply for the audio visual enjoyment. Is that weird??

Haha


----------



## digler84

i guess that is what makes this entire thread subjective. different rooms, different subs, different taste in movies.....no science here folks...just individualism.


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> Even though for me I don't like mmfr (way too odd for my tastes) I have watched it three times and look forward to watching again simply for the audio visual enjoyment. Is that weird??
> 
> Haha


Well, if it is weird, you are in good company in this thread and AVS in general!  I will sometimes look through all my blu rays and many I have watched multiple times would never have been watched more than once if not for the A/V and HT factor.  The older I get and the longer I am in this hobby, the more I seem to be catching myself with this though. I have PLENTY of fun demo material for both audio and video at this point, so I am becoming a bit more discriminating as far as buying every great A/V demo that hits when the actual movie itself is not worth more than one watch.

I also wish I had rented JW. Try watching this movie on a TV with no sound system and see how good it is. I know it's subjective, but this movie is terrible once you strip it of the A/V factor IMO. As fun as the audio and special effects are, they are intertwined with a weak story (that feels WAY too similar to part 1 and not nearly as good) and corny/lame characters that almost ruin the fun parts (and do once you strip out the A/V factor).


----------



## SBuger

Toe said:


> Also, I am a bass fest guy and MMFR is probably the biggest bass film ever from this perspective! MMFR kills Pixels from a quantity standpoint which is saying a lot since Pixels has a lot of bass. The bass starts right from the get go in MM and keeps going and going and going and then you start laughing because of how ridiculous (in a good way) it all is and then you finally get a break and you are only 30 minutes into the film.  That first 30 minutes of MM might be my favorite 30 minutes of movie audio/bass ever overall.





Toe said:


> No worries Brian, we can agree to disagree. Pixels IMO would have been better with a bit more slam in the 20-30hz range IMO for all that supporting under 20hz bass. It almost felt too balanced to me and even a bit generic as far as the bass. Again though, I still thought it was a great bass film it just cant touch Max as an overall start to finish experience. I'm a bass fest guy though and you aren't, so it makes sense we have a different opinion on this.
> 
> I would also disagree that Max did not use bass for purpose as the bass clearly was there to establish a constant tension, edge of your seat type effect which suited the film perfectly.


I must be a 20-30hz bass lover as well because after several viewings of Mad Max, I still think its my favorite bass film overall. At least from recently released films this year! I just cant seem to get enough and am yet to tire of it  Each time I watch it, I end up watching a little louder with bass ran just a tad hotter. Yes, it is pretty much an onslaught from the get go that just hammers you all the way through. I can also appreciate the bass used a little more sparingly in a film like Jurassic World too. All the I-Rex scenes are killer with some great in between bass as well but is not so constant that you start to go numb from. It can seem to make bass a little more dramatic and even stronger when its not used so constantly. I've yet to see Pixels or Terminator so cant comment on those yet.


----------



## Hopinater

Great discussion guys. If I can jump in I'll say I fall right between both Toe and Brian and what you guys like. I like A LOT of bass throughout a film but if it's just bass for bass sake then I start to get annoyed (but it sounds like I can tolerate it a little more than Brian). I like it better though if I can understand how they are using the bass. For instance I agree with Toe about the bass in MMFR…it's sets a mood and an intensity. Run All Night is like that as well. During the film you always seem to be swimming in a low undertone of bass, it's creating continual tension. It's not very explosive but it's always there IIRC. 

As far as MMFR is concerned I own that film because I like it as weird as it is. But then again I was in high school when the originals came out and we all watched them and thought they were cool (probably some nostalgia involved). The more I think about it though I probably wouldn't actually own MMFR if the bass wasn't so good.

I saw MI4 in the theater and I really liked it but I don't remember being wowed by the bass. But that doesn't say much, I don't the theater plays bass all that well.


----------



## digler84

some undertones of bass don't bother me, and i agree it can set a tone for the movie. take interstellar for example...pretty much a low hum for the first 15 minutes of the movie probably? but it gives you that eerie kind of feeling like somethings gonna go wrong i guess. i really liked that aspect. when it comes to mmfr....it just got to me after a while, but again, i was getting pretty bored with the movie too. and like you hop, i was in HS when the originals came out, but i really didn't care for those either. i just figured the new one would be different somehow. nostalgic, yes, but i didn't care for this one just as i didn't care for the originals.


----------



## Toe

Hopinater said:


> Great discussion guys. If I can jump in I'll say I fall right between both Toe and Brian and what you guys like. I like A LOT of bass throughout a film but if it's just bass for bass sake then I start to get annoyed a little, but it sound like I can tolerate it more than Brian. I like it better though if I can understand how they are using the bass. For instance I agree with Toe about the bass in MMFR…it's sets a mood and an intensity. Run All Night is like that as well. During the film you always seem to be swimming in a low undertone of bass, it's creating continual tension. It's not very explosive but it's always there IIRC.
> 
> As far as MMFR is concerned I own that film because I like it as weird as it is. But then again I was in high school when the originals came out and we all watched them and thought they were cool (probably some nostalgia involved). The more I think about it though I probably wouldn't actually own MMFR if the bass wasn't so good.
> 
> I saw MI4 in the theater and I really liked it but I don't remember being wowed by the bass. But that doesn't say much, I don't the theater plays bass all that well.





SBuger said:


> I must be a 20-30hz bass lover as well because after several viewings of Mad Max, I still think its my favorite bass film overall. At least from recently released films this year! I just cant seem to get enough and am yet to tire of it  Each time I watch it, I end up watching a little louder with bass ran just a tad hotter. Yes, it is pretty much an onslaught from the get go that just hammers you all the way through. I can also appreciate the bass used a little more sparingly in a film like Jurassic World too. All the I-Rex scenes are killer with some great in between bass as well but is not so constant that you start to go numb from. It can seem to make bass a little more dramatic and even stronger when its not used so constantly. I've yet to see Pixels or Terminator so cant comment on those yet.


Agreed and it depends on the film. If Oblivion or Jurassic World had gone for an all out bass assault tactic like MMFR did, it would have been out of place and odd. The bass was used in those former films exactly how it should be, but I would also argue again that the bass in MMFR absolutely had purpose and was not just bass for the sake of bass. We are talking about a film with a very tense and desperate world that is constantly on edge and the bass perfectly helped convey that. I actually think the bass execution in MMFR is extremely well done in light of this. It feels like it's own character in the film while supporting the general look, feel and character of the world they are in.


----------



## Hopinater

digler84 said:


> some undertones of bass don't bother me, and i agree it can set a tone for the movie. take interstellar for example...pretty much a low hum for the first 15 minutes of the movie probably? but it gives you that eerie kind of feeling like somethings gonna go wrong i guess. i really liked that aspect. when it comes to mmfr....it just got to me after a while, but again, i was getting pretty bored with the movie too. and like you hop, i was in HS when the originals came out, but i really didn't care for those either. i just figured the new one would be different somehow. nostalgic, yes, but i didn't care for this one just as i didn't care for the originals.


Yeah I understand, they are over the top strange…no denying that. For some reason I like post apocalyptic movies and books. To me its interesting to see what people (writers) imagine it would be like if everything stopped being what it is. Makes for interesting stories. Strange…but interesting.


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> Agreed and it depends on the film. If Oblivion or Jurassic World had gone for an all out bass assault tactic like MMFR did, it would have been out of place and odd. The bass was used in those former films exactly how it should be, but I would also argue again that the bass in MMFR absolutely had purpose and was not just bass for the sake of bass. We are talking about a film with a very tense and desperate world that is constantly on edge and the bass perfectly helped convey that. I actually think the bass execution in MMFR is extremely well done in light of this. It feels like it's own character in the film while supporting the general look, feel and character of the world they are in.


Yep…I agree. IMO Mad Max would not be half as interesting or engaging without the over the top bass.


----------



## digler84

it's kinda funny....mmfr reminded me quite a bit of the level and usage similar to transformers aoe. as i was watching it that's what i kept thinking...just loud. everyone seemed to hate TF for this, yet mmfr is getting accolades for it. i wouldn't say i'm lobbying for one over the other, i just find it interesting how peoples views vary depending on the movie. i prefer TF in this sense because i enjoyed the movie itself more than mmfr....but if my memory serves me right, toe didn't care for TF and the levels yet loved mmfr. don't take offense toe, it just crossed my mind and i find it interesting that we can all hear things so differently. that's the beauty of this hobby i suppose. it's also why i don't necessarily take what is said here as gospel, because there have been a handful of movies that people said sucked audio wise, yet i thought they were well done. good stuff...good stuff for sure. always something to discuss around here.


----------



## Toe

digler84 said:


> it's kinda funny....mmfr reminded me quite a bit of the level and usage similar to transformers aoe. as i was watching it that's what i kept thinking...just loud. everyone seemed to hate TF for this, yet mmfr is getting accolades for it. i wouldn't say i'm lobbying for one over the other, i just find it interesting how peoples views vary depending on the movie. i prefer TF in this sense because i enjoyed the movie itself more than mmfr....but if my memory serves me right, toe didn't care for TF and the levels yet loved mmfr. don't take offense toe, it just crossed my mind and i find it interesting that we can all hear things so differently. that's the beauty of this hobby i suppose. it's also why i don't necessarily take what is said here as gospel, because there have been a handful of movies that people said sucked audio wise, yet i thought they were well done. good stuff...good stuff for sure. always something to discuss around here.


Memory serves you wrong.  You can read my comments on data-bass about AoE, but that was another one where I felt the over the top audio suited the film. Here is my post over there after watching AoE........

_*This one just blew me away! Yeah, I get the complaints as the track clearly has a compressed type cranked to 11 quality to it, but it actually fits the cranked to 11 nature of the film from my perspective to some degree. It is completely relentless and I think that was the point and it worked IMO.*_

_*I LOVED all the layers of sound going on as well sitting in my sweet spot. I had this track at -1 from ref and all the sounds coming from all over the room was intense! Has to be the loudest track I have heard which is not generally a good thing, but again for this film I think it worked and was intentional. Just my perspective.*_

_*I cant wait to check out the 3d next watch as I did the 2d first time through. Lots of people are raving about the 3d on this title which will take it all to another level for sure.*_

_*5 and buy for me. A bit more extension would be nice, but in the grand scheme of things is a minor complaint.*_

*http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....-extinction-discussion-and-poll-closed/page-2*

I will also just add that while MMFR was LOUD, it was a clean loud with no significant clipping which is a major difference vs something that is LOUD and clipped to hell like Godzilla......BIG difference.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Let's not get crazy here. I obviously enjoy the bass in mmfr a ton! I've watched a movie I think is weird more than most movies I have seen 

I actually love the mmfr bass. Very much. Just not as much as pixels. Only because of it being a total onslaught and not full band width And when I say that it's only a tiny bit of a difference. 

It's tough to put into words. It's only second by a fraction. But that fraction to me is clear. 

Now oblivion. Perfect amount of bass in a movie. And it isn't full band width. I too am a lover of 20-30hz bass. 

I'm an equal opportunity bass lover. But at the end of the day if asked to rank them. I have to rank them differently somehow


----------



## digler84

sorry buddy....i thought it was you. my bad. i know someone that regularly posts was vocal about it, but i was too lazy to go back and try to find it. again, my apologies.


----------



## Toe

digler84 said:


> sorry buddy....i thought it was you. my bad. i know someone that regularly posts was vocal about it, but i was too lazy to go back and try to find it. again, my apologies.


No worries man!  A number of folks were complaining about that one here and on DB which I can understand as well since it is one of those cranked to 11 tracks. I just didn't hear any real obvious issues with AoE like I did with other LOUD tracks. Godzilla for example I can clearly hear distortion at various points in the film due to how cranked and jacked up the levels are to the point that it takes me out of the film.


----------



## SBuger

Hopinater said:


> I saw MI4 in the theater and I really liked it but I don't remember being wowed by the bass. But that doesn't say much, I don't the theater plays bass all that well.


Sometimes I start taking for granted the kind of bass we get at home with these killer sub set ups. Then I'll occasionally go to the theater here in town and realize just how lucky we really are. I saw Jurassic World in our XD theater and actually didn't really care for the movie mainly because the bass was just so weak, plus it was just so damn loud and trebley that it kind of hurt my ears. So basically I felt like I was left with just the movie itself for entertainment. Watching it at home cranked at -3MV with bass ran hot made all the difference in the world ...and suddenly I actually liked the movie. I guess if the sound and especially the bass is not good, I just cant get into a movie as much ...at least with a movie like JW.


----------



## digler84

i know how you like listening at reference, and i just couldn't even fathom how loud those two would seem, lol. maybe that's what convinced me it was you. again, my bad for being lazy.


----------



## Hopinater

It's a rainy day here so I ran out and grabbed Pixels and am going to spend the next couple of hours seeing what all the excitement over it's bass is all about. Ill report back.


----------



## bgtighe23

SBuger said:


> Sometimes I start taking for granted the kind of bass we get at home with these killer sub set ups. Then I'll occasionally go to the theater here in town and realize just how lucky we really are. I saw Jurassic World in our XD theater and actually didn't really care for the movie mainly because the bass was just so weak, plus it was just so damn loud and trebley that it kind of hurt my ears. So basically I felt like I was left with just the movie itself for entertainment. Watching it at home cranked at -3MV with bass ran hot made all the difference in the world ...and suddenly I actually liked the movie. I guess if the sound and especially the bass is not good, I just cant get into a movie as much ...at least with a movie like JW.


I completely agree. We have a couple Atmos setups at our local theater. It sounds pretty good, but the lack of bass in comparison to how loud everything else is can get annoying and fatiguing. It becomes less immersive. I remember when I saw Straight out of Compton in that theater, no Atmos, but it does have better gear than the regular theaters. There were several times that bass output was lacking, while front channels were showing occasional distortion. Some scenes had a decent chest bump, but the vocals were so loud you almost wanted to hold your ears - not to mention some distortion. Dialogue and conversation wasn't as bad - a couple fatiguing peaks that the speaker didn't like.

Mid day pricing is under $10 a ticket for that theater, so an Atmos movie would probably be worth seeing.


----------



## tvuong

SBuger said:


> I saw Jurassic World in our XD theater and actually didn't really care for the movie mainly because the bass was just so weak, plus it was just so damn loud and trebley that it kind of hurt my ears.


Exactly how I felt in the IMAX theater with Pixel: Weak bass ears bleeding treble. I took my kids to experience IMAX and they hate it.


----------



## tvuong

Toe said:


> Are there any other good bass potential films on the horizon after Terminator for anyone who has looked at the upcoming release list through the end of the year? Antman maybe?


The Martian hopefully.


----------



## audiofan1

johnnygrandis said:


> Poltergeist its great, but my true audio heaven movie in 2015 must be Terminator Genisys, its fantastic and all the bass in the right places. SA its just meaningless with bass just pumping out all the time, imo.
> 
> What is yours favorite 2015 bass movie ?





Brian Fineberg said:


> lol nope. Won't do it. All set with horror movies
> 
> 
> 
> Pixels. By far





Toe said:


> Poltergiest is worth a spin for bass for sure! Movie is so bad though that it almost feels like a spoof of the original (which was truly scary IMO). The new film is more silly than scary to me.
> 
> Mad Max is hands down the best bass film/experience of the year (Pixels would probably be second for me unless Ragnarok came out this year as well which I cant remember), but I haven't seen Terminator yet.





Hopinater said:


> I agree…so far MMFR is the bass movie of the year (that I've seen thus far). Pixels is on tap for tonight.





tvuong said:


> ^^ Yes, MMFR for me too for sure. I do not think Pixel can surpass it from viewing in my secondary system.





Brian Fineberg said:


> I chose pixels because it just has much more content under 20hz than mmfr does.
> 
> It was used much better in pixels too. Mmfr was just an onslaught of bass. And centered around 30hz


 I have to agree with Brian on *Pixels* its my 2015 top contender so far but Terminator Genisys is looming in the shadows awaiting its turn! one thing for sure *Poltergeist * has earned a spot on the top five for this year


----------



## digler84

tvuong said:


> Exactly how I felt in the IMAX theater with Pixel: Weak bass ears bleeding treble. I took my kids to experience IMAX and they hate it.


i find it funny when my kids ask me why the theater sounded so bad. i guess they are growing up to be HT snobs just like their dad. lol.

on that same topic, most of my friends know i'm a little nuts with this stuff, so they inevitably ask me for advice on a soundbar for their husband for xmas/birthday. it's very hard for me to have a conversation with them, because i want so much more for them, yet they would never be able to justify the cost. at the same time, i feel like i'm being a bad friend by telling them that soundbar or HTIB would be a huge improvement. :serious:


----------



## digler84

Hopinater said:


> It's a rainy day here so I ran out and grabbed Pixels and am going to spend the next couple of hours seeing what all the excitement over it's bass is all about. Ill report back.


curious to hear your thoughts here..


----------



## Hopinater

Okay I just watched Pixels and for the first part of the movie I was getting nervous because I wasn't noticing that much bass and was wondering what was wrong with my system. Of course it makes sense, there weren't that many scenes that called for big LFE in the first part of the movie. But the 2nd half of the movie things really came to life. The movie had plenty of bass and it was appropriate to the movie…the bass is there when it should be.

But IMO it's not the bass movie of the year... I still hand that to MMFR. I'm also wondering where I would put Jupiter Ascending in the mix. For quantity I think it has more than Pixels but I watched it months ago and can't quite remember. But Pixels seems to have the best bass as far as it matching the scenes in the movie and it really has some wonderfully deep bass as well. 

And being a product of the 80's I liked the music and themes of the movie.


----------



## Toe

Hopinater said:


> Okay I just watched Pixels and for the first part of the movie I was getting nervous because I wasn't noticing that much bass and was wondering what was wrong with my system. Of course it makes sense, there weren't that many scenes that called for big LFE in the first part of the movie. But the 2nd half of the movie things really came to life. The movie had plenty of bass and it was appropriate to the movie…the bass is there when it should be.
> 
> But IMO it's not the bass movie of the year... I still hand that to MMFR. I'm also wondering where I would put Jupiter Ascending in the mix. For quantity I think it has more than Pixels but I watched it months ago and can't quite remember. But Pixels seems to have the best bass as far as it matching the scenes in the movie and it really has some wonderfully deep bass as well.
> 
> And being a product of the 80's I liked the music and themes of the movie.


Thanks for the reminder on JA! I had forgot about that one and that would definitely get my #2 spot for bass movie of the year (better variety compared to Pixels for sure and higher quantity of bass) behind MMFR for me. I would place Ragnarok #3 if we count that as a 2015 bass movie. I know Ragnarok came out in 2013, but none of us bass guys even knew about it until this year, so do we count that in the 2015 group?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> Thanks for the reminder on JA! I had forgot about that one and that would definitely get my #2 spot for bass movie of the year (better variety compared to Pixels for sure and higher quantity of bass) behind MMFR for me. I would place Ragnarok #3 if we count that as a 2015 bass movie. I know Ragnarok came out in 2013, but none of us bass guys even knew about it until this year, so do we count that in the 2015 group?


If ragnorakis considered 2015. It get #1 for me

1. Ragnorak
2. Pixels
3. Mmfr
4. JA
5. JW (Jurassic world)


Rag and pixels even measure true 5 stars. Hard not to put them top 2 just from that lol

But love the discussion. No bashing. Good reasoning. Good stuff


----------



## digler84

that reminds me....i need to rewatch JA again. last time i watched it was with my dual xv15se's. i want to see the difference now that i have the v3600.


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> If ragnorakis considered 2015. It get #1 for me
> 
> 1. Ragnorak
> 2. Pixels
> 3. Mmfr
> 4. JA
> 5. JW (Jurassic world)
> 
> 
> Rag and pixels even measure true 5 stars. Hard not to put them top 2 just from that lol
> 
> But love the discussion. No bashing. Good reasoning. Good stuff


Ragnorak doesn't count 2013 This is the year of Atmos JW clips a bit! so its disqualified as well that leaves *Pixels* and JA is a true 5 star movie with a special noet for being the only one of the bunch find a new creek and ofr rattle in the room due to a massive transient bass spike
:kiss:


----------



## Brian Fineberg

audiofan1 said:


> Ragnorak doesn't count 2013 This is the year of Atmos JW clips a bit! so its disqualified as well that leaves *Pixels* and JA is a true 5 star movie with a special noet for being the only one of the bunch find a new creek and ofr rattle in the room due to a massive transient bass spike
> :kiss:


Technically JA isn't true 5 star. It is only 4 stars for dynamics and it does have clipping


----------



## asere

Just saw HT2 at the movies. The bass at home is MUCH better.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

asere said:


> Just saw HT2 at the movies. The bass at home is MUCH better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Harry twater 2?

Wth is Ht2 lol


----------



## digler84

yeah, what is HT2, and how did you just see it at the theater, yet you think it's better at home?


----------



## asere

Brian Fineberg said:


> Harry twater 2?
> 
> Wth is Ht2 lol


Hotel Transylvania 2

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

digler84 said:


> yeah, what is HT2, and how did you just see it at the theater, yet you think it's better at home?


Hotel Transylvania 2. Yep much better bass at home.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## digler84

another case of missed inflection in text. your post made it seem like you just saw it in theaters today, yet you already saw it at home....prior to seeing it in theaters. i have absolutely no doubt that it sounded much better at home...pretty sure any one of us in this thread can put a commercial theater to shame in our own rooms. thanks for clearing that up tho.


----------



## Toe

I always have to factor in quantity to my bass scale (which is just as important to me as the other grading parameters) which takes some of the "true" 5 star data-bass flics down a notch or two.


----------



## asere

digler84 said:


> another case of missed inflection in text. your post made it seem like you just saw it in theaters today, yet you already saw it at home....prior to seeing it in theaters. i have absolutely no doubt that it sounded much better at home...pretty sure any one of us in this thread can put a commercial theater to shame in our own rooms. thanks for clearing that up tho.


Yeah I just had no doubt that at home it would sound better. In fact I can't wait to see it at home to test. Like many other movies the sub is tamed at the theaters and sounds better at home.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> I always have to factor in quantity to my bass scale (which is just as important to me as the other grading parameters) which takes some of the "true" 5 star data-bass flics down a notch or two.


I guess. But for me it's not a huge factor. 

I mean Godzilla has a ton of bass. But is an awful way ulf film

But for like flight of the pheonix which has one scene quantity does matter for me.


----------



## Hopinater

I watched Tomorrow Land last night and it had a few moments of decent bass. Anyone have any idea of where that ranks?


----------



## digler84

i saw that a few weeks ago, and i agree...it had a few good moments of boom. i can't imagine it would rate super high though because i don't know there were enough of those moments to work it up the chain. cute movie though and my kids really liked it.


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> I guess. But for me it's not a huge factor.
> 
> I mean Godzilla has a ton of bass. But is an awful way ulf film
> 
> But for like flight of the pheonix which has one scene quantity does matter for me.


 
I figured it wasn't a huge factor for you going off our conversations. I was just stating what was important for my bass scale/rating system and for me, quantity is just as big of a factor as any.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> I figured it wasn't a huge factor for you going off our conversations. I was just stating what was important for my bass scale/rating system and for me, quantity is just as big of a factor as any.


I hear ya!


----------



## Dk3y

You guys are right about Poltergeist. I watched it last night and the bass content was very impressive. In fact, I'm sure others will disagree, I enjoyed the bass more on this move than San Andreas and Mad Max on my dual Cap 1400s.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Dk3y said:


> You guys are right about Poltergeist. I watched it last night and the bass content was very impressive. In fact, I'm sure others will disagree, I enjoyed the bass more on this move than San Andreas and Mad Max on my dual Cap 1400s.


Stop it!! I'm not watching it. That's final 

(Although you are making it hard!)


----------



## asere

Brian Fineberg said:


> Stop it!! I'm not watching it. That's final
> 
> (Although you are making it hard!)


Watch it. A cheap rental at Redbox. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NODES

asere said:


> Watch it. A cheap rental at Redbox.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



crap now I must watch it


----------



## asere

NODES said:


> crap now I must watch it


Lol sorry bud. While the movie is not that great at all. My sub was vibrating so bad that my little boys wrestling figurines fell right off.  

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NODES

asere said:


> Lol sorry bud. While the movie is not that great at all. My sub was vibrating so bad that my little boys wrestling figurines fell right off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



That works for me.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

So all the talk of
Mmfr. I watched it again tonight

You guys are correct. It's badass bass for sure. 

It's a close one with pixels. But I still give pixels the edge. Not by as much as I thought though

Good shtuff


----------



## johnnygrandis

Brian Fineberg said:


> Stop it!! I'm not watching it. That's final
> 
> (Although you are making it hard!)


Come on Brian its just sooooooo awesome!!!


----------



## mailiang

*Where's the deep?*



eNoize said:


> Nothing too exciting in this disaster-themed blockbuster. Granted, there's plenty in the mid-bass range with some satisfying oomph in the 30-40Hz area to give the earthquake sequences some rumble and shake, but it's nothing earth-shattering. The most exciting moment is during the tsunami sequence, which is where that 24Hz spike happens, but aside from that, the movie doesn't really dig deep.


I just watched it last night. Very disappointing. Didn't even rattle my picture frames! They should have went to school on Transformers.

Ian


----------



## digler84

didn't even rattle your pictures??? were you watching at -30 or something? it's not like the levels are terrible in the movie, and there is plenty during the earthquake and tsunami scenes to certainly rattle pictures. come on man....this movie shakes the room very well for whats going on in the movie.


----------



## Kini62

Watched Pixels last night. Thought the movie itself was pretty good. Everyone in it other than Sandler looked like they were really trying. 

I thought the bass was great. Very well done. To me it was better than MMFR. MMFR reminded me too much of Pacific Rim, all bass. all the time with little to distinguish one scene from another. Had to turn it up 5dbs over what I normally watch DTS Master encoded movies at. Seems I have to do that with all Dolby True HD soundtracks. Anyone else find that too?

I actually liked the movie better than MMFR too.


----------



## digler84

i'm with you on that kini. i enjoyed pixels much more than mmfr, and thought the bass well a little better used. 


on a side note, amazon has pixels for 14.99 right now for the non 3d blu.


----------



## dominguez1

Watched Pixels last night....now this is how proper ULF is implemented! Full bandwidth glory! Every scene that called upon ULF delivered...it happened from the very beginning of the movie, until the end.

For those with full bandwidth systems, it can be noticed right away! Much better than Jurrasic World ULF (which was pretty good). I haven't seen MMFR yet...been too damn busy, but I doubt it will trump Pixels as far as bass movie of the year for me.

Pixels ULF reminded be a lot of movies like Elysium and Olympus Has Fallen, especially Elysium; where every ULF scene seemed to deliver the full bandwidth goods.

It's a rare occasion these days that you hear/feel ULF like TIH and WOTW, but Pixels is definitely added to that list for me from a ULF perspective. Now if I consider the entire movie, it's not as impressive as those two greats, but that's because of the context of the movie. ULF-wise though, it's right up there.

Insta-buy.


----------



## digler84

only 14.99 right now.  that's really insta buy!


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

I found Jurrasic World to be pretty dynamic and clean most of the time. Nice ambiance effects with tantalizing separation. The bass was varied unlike MMFR which is often rather one note nature due to the amount of dynamic range compression applied to the entire track.

Especially evident if one isolates the LFE channel of MMFR in playback, which I have done while working on a project that includes footage from the film, and frankly it is not that impressive apart from shear output.

Another film that I found to be most impressive in real dynamics and clean deep varied bass is Big Hero 6.

In the realms of games Halo 5 is rather curious in the audio department. The campaign features better dynamics than the multiplayer which uses excessively compressed and clipped versions of the sound effects that can be compared to in SP. Sound quality is better than Halo 4 for SP and MP but again MP is mixed to pander to lead eared gamers and those that play with TV speakers.

Bass is decent in SP but it only really digs to about 30hz and perhaps a bit lower with cinematics, for MP I doubt it ever digs any deeper than 30hz and more likely centered at 40hz.

It would have been nice to have the option to choose between the more dynamic mix versus the crap mix for MP. COD with certain titles kind of offers this option but the audio is typically cooked already that the benefit is almost null, but the more aggressive compression versions is like radioactive waste on top of landfill.

Least I forget, Star Wars Battlefront actually has impressive dynamics with pretty decent bass. Not perfect but certainly note worthy amidst its peers, definitely check it out.

Best regards,
KvE


----------



## mailiang

digler84 said:


> didn't even rattle your pictures??? were you watching at -30 or something? it's not like the levels are terrible in the movie, and there is plenty during the earthquake and tsunami scenes to certainly rattle pictures. come on man....this movie shakes the room very well for whats going on in the movie.


Transformers rattled my picture frames and breakfront glass, and almost vibrated the sheet rock off my walls. (My floor is carpeted concrete.) 
Even with the bass running 6db hot, San Andreas didn't come close to Transformers 4 in terms of 'house crumbling bass', especially in those scenes where skyscrapers came crumbling down.  

Ian


----------



## Brian Fineberg

dominguez1 said:


> Watched Pixels last night....now this is how proper ULF is implemented! Full bandwidth glory! Every scene that called upon ULF delivered...it happened from the very beginning of the movie, until the end.
> 
> For those with full bandwidth systems, it can be noticed right away! Much better than Jurrasic World ULF (which was pretty good). I haven't seen MMFR yet...been too damn busy, but I doubt it will trump Pixels as far as bass movie of the year for me.
> 
> Pixels ULF reminded be a lot of movies like Elysium and Olympus Has Fallen, especially Elysium; where every ULF scene seemed to deliver the full bandwidth goods.
> 
> It's a rare occasion these days that you hear/feel ULF like TIH and WOTW, but Pixels is definitely added to that list for me from a ULF perspective. Now if I consider the entire movie, it's not as impressive as those two greats, but that's because of the context of the movie. ULF-wise though, it's right up there.
> 
> Insta-buy.


Exactly!! It's pure bass bliss and very well done! It has much higher levels than Elysium as well. No need to bump and channel right out of the gate to get that full ulf lushness 

If you have a capable system that is reference to single digits This delivered all the goods



mailiang said:


> Transformers rattled my picture frames and breakfront glass, and almost vibrated the sheet rock off my walls. (My floor is carpeted concrete.)
> Even with the bass running 6db hot, San Andreas didn't come close to Transformers 4 in terms of 'house crumbling bass', in those scenes when skyscrapers were coming down.
> 
> Ian


This makes no sense what so ever. Sure you didn't have midnight mode engaged or something?


----------



## mailiang

Brian Fineberg said:


> This makes no sense what so ever. Sure you didn't have midnight mode engaged or something?


Never! That would be blasphemy!  I'm not saying there wasn't any bass, but how can you produce a movie soundtrack about a mega earthquake without sub 30 hz content? The tsunami sequence was the only part that had any real feel to it or impact.

Ian


----------



## digler84

Brian Fineberg said:


> This makes no sense what so ever. Sure you didn't have midnight mode engaged or something?


my point exactly.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Ian[/quote]



mailiang said:


> Never! That would blasphemy!  I'm not saying there wasn't any bass, but how can you produce a movie soundtrack about a mega earthquake without sub 30 hz content?
> 
> Ian


I agree about the sub 20hz( NOT 30hz. There is tons of loud content from 20-30hz) being lacking (TF 4 fell like a rock at 30hz). But the levels were still Loud and should have had the same effect as tf4 if not more as tf4 was even more rolled off than San Andreas. 30 hz vs 20hz


----------



## mailiang

Brian Fineberg said:


> I agree about the sub 20hz( NOT 30hz. There is tons of loud content from 20-30hz) being lacking (TF 4 fell like a rock at 30hz). But the levels were still Loud and should have had the same effect as tf4 if not more as tf4 was even more rolled off than San Andreas. 30 hz vs 20hz


 

San Andreas, 20hz? http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...movies-frequency-charts-236.html#post38755329

Ian


----------



## Brian Fineberg

dominguez1 said:


> Watched Pixels last night....now this is how proper ULF is implemented! Full bandwidth glory! Every scene that called upon ULF delivered...it happened from the very beginning of the movie, until the end.
> 
> For those with full bandwidth systems, it can be noticed right away! Much better than Jurrasic World ULF (which was pretty good). I haven't seen MMFR yet...been too damn busy, but I doubt it will trump Pixels as far as bass movie of the year for me.
> 
> Pixels ULF reminded be a lot of movies like Elysium and Olympus Has Fallen, especially Elysium; where every ULF scene seemed to deliver the full bandwidth goods.
> 
> It's a rare occasion these days that you hear/feel ULF like TIH and WOTW, but Pixels is definitely added to that list for me from a ULF perspective. Now if I consider the entire movie, it's not as impressive as those two greats, but that's because of the context of the movie. ULF-wise though, it's right up there.
> 
> Insta-buy.





mailiang said:


> Transformers rattled my picture frames and breakfront glass, and almost vibrated the sheet rock off my walls. (My floor is carpeted concrete.)
> Even with the bass running 6db hot, San Andreas didn't come close to Transformers 4 in terms of 'house crumbling bass', especially in those scenes where skyscrapers came crumbling down.
> 
> Ian





Shreds said:


> *SAN ANDREAS*​ (Atmos soundtrack)​ (taken from sub out with 7 channels re-directed)​ *
> Scale:*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33:50​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36:05​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37:23​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38:25​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40:45​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41:54​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55:25​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:25:00​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, Hollywood: Earthquakes aren't filtered at 20Hz.​





mailiang said:


> San Andreas, 20hz? http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...movies-frequency-charts-236.html#post38755329
> 
> Ian


Yes


----------



## mailiang

Brian Fineberg said:


> Yes


 Why do I get the feeling the rental disc had a different sound track? Otherwise, I can't explain the dependencies. 

Ian


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Wouldn't be the first time. But it's odd no matter how you look at it


----------



## digler84

looks to me like san andreas reaches to about 15hz??


----------



## Brian Fineberg

15 yes but not with any authority. It drops heavily after 20hz


----------



## digler84

point being, it certainly isn't capped at 30, and there is plenty of 20 to rattle anything in the room....which is what i experienced as well. pictures on a shelf across the room actually came down, that's how i know.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Correct


----------



## Toe

I don't see anyone questioning the ULF goodness of Pixels which came through loud and clear on my setup as well (especially with my buttkickers in the mix). My biggest complaint was the lack of bass variety as a lot of the bass effects seemed reused.

Elysium has always been an overrated bass track to me as well. Sure, the ULF is clearly there but the track suffers from low level and spotty execution (a lot of the weapons effects sound like cap guns ). Just because a track is "full bandwidth" does not automatically equal awesome!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Agreed about the auto good track from being full BW. But pixels isn't that case. (We won't ever agree on This one hahaha)


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> I don't see anyone questioning the ULF goodness of Pixels which came through loud and clear on my setup as well (especially with my buttkickers in the mix). My biggest complaint was the lack of bass variety as a lot of the bass effects seemed reused.
> 
> Elysium has always been an overrated bass track to me as well. Sure, the ULF is clearly there but the track suffers from low level and spotty execution (a lot of the weapons effects sound like cap guns ). Just because a track is "full bandwidth" does not automatically equal awesome!





Brian Fineberg said:


> Agreed about the auto good track from being full BW. But pixels isn't that case. (We won't ever agree on This one hahaha)



I found Pixels to have gobs of variety! and represents the perfect and mean perfect bass track! I do however agree fullbandwith doesn't equal good soundtrack as Toe noted Elysium suffers greatly in level which in turned requires an almost 6db bump in bass level to extract any goods from it and doesn't really help the level of the rest of the soundtrack! Now add Atmos to Pixels and in a 7.1.4 setup you have greater opportunity to detect the bass variety, as the discrete placement of objects can add an entirely new dimension of bass placement to help localize when and where


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> Agreed about the auto good track from being full BW. But pixels isn't that case. (We won't ever agree on This one hahaha)





audiofan1 said:


> I found Pixels to have gobs of variety! and represents the perfect and mean perfect bass track! I do however agree fullbandwith doesn't equal good soundtrack as Toe noted Elysium suffers greatly in level which in turned requires an almost 6db bump in bass level to extract any goods from it and doesn't really help the level of the rest of the soundtrack! Now add Atmos to Pixels and in a 7.1.4 setup you have greater opportunity to detect the bass variety, as the discrete placement of objects can add an entirely new dimension of bass placement to help localize when and where


You guys didn't find the bass effects to be a bit generic after a while? More effort in the variety department would have been a nice addition IMO.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

No. In fact that's exactly what I thought of he mmfr effects. Repetitive and the same

And I just watched it last night. Awesome bass. Just boring. I guess here was just too much of it if that's even possible hahah

Mind you this is all relative. And only being nitpicking since we are trying to compare two top notch tracks


----------



## Toe

Your right, we are never going to agree on these!  It's all good. Boredom is the last word I would use to describe my experience with MMFR and the bass/audio. 

Maybe Terminator will bring us all back together again!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Yeah I guess that's not the most accurate word to describe it but it's the only in I could even think of to describe my thoughts lol


----------



## digler84

im with brian on this one. i got more enjoyment out of the usage of the bass on pixels versus mmfr. then again, i may be slightly biased because i did not care for the movie itself with mmfr. but it did seem to be the same bass over and over and over...except the sand storm...variety there.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I can't be THAT wrong. At databass

It's 20 - 5star 12 - 4 star votes 1- 3 star 1 2- star for mmfr
It's 10 - 5 star. 0 - 4 star 0- 3 star 0- 2 star votes for pixels (unanimous) so far


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> I can't be THAT wrong. At databass
> 
> It's 20 - 5star 12 - 4 star votes 1- 3 star 1 2- star for mmfr
> It's 10 - 5 star. 0 - 4 star 0- 3 star 0- 2 star votes for pixels (unanimous) so far


Who is saying you are wrong?  Pixels could get a 1000 unanimous 5 star votes and it wouldn't change my opinion, does that make me wrong? We just have a different opinion/perspective and neither of us is wrong. I can understand people voting either one of these top dog for different reasons and depending on what you look for/enjoy most when it comes to bass in movies. 

I also think EoT which was bass movie of the year last year IIRC is way overrated and certainly was not my bass movie of the year choice either. Am I wrong there as well? 

Point being I don't think we need to try and justify our opinion to the degree you are going to. We have a different opinion on these, we should just leave it at that. Neither of us are "wrong".


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> Who is saying you are wrong?  Pixels could get a 1000 unanimous 5 star votes and it wouldn't change my opinion, does that make me wrong? We just have a different opinion/perspective and neither of us is wrong. I can understand people voting either one of these top dog for different reasons and depending on what you look for/enjoy most when it comes to bass in movies.
> 
> I also think EoT which was bass movie of the year last year IIRC is way overrated and certainly was not my bass movie of the year choice either. Am I wrong there as well?
> 
> Point being I don't think we need to try and justify our opinion to the degree you are going to. We have a different opinion on these, we should just leave it at that. Neither of us are "wrong".


Woah. I think you took that one 100% the wrong way. Didn't mean your wrong at aLl

Was just being playful with some numbers from databass 

And after further review they both got a 1 star vote  lol


----------



## asere

Pixels had good bass but not as good as Poltergeist as far as I can remember. Am I wrong?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatshaft

Let's wait and see what Brian says


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> Let's wait and see what Brian says


NOT HAPPENING lol


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> And after further review they both got a 1 star vote  lol


Yep, and Jurassic World also. Same poster in all three cases. I think we can safely call this a troll.


----------



## asere

Brian Fineberg said:


> NOT HAPPENING lol


Why not?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

asere said:


> Why not?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I'm a chicken


----------



## asere

Brian Fineberg said:


> I'm a chicken


Lol! The movie itself is a joke. The bass is something else. Don't be scared haha.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MKtheater

That is just JBL being mad for some reason. He removed all his posts and now gives 1 to everything. Anyways, I really think what one owns and how the run it makes a huge subjective difference. Not only am I full bandwidth I am also 5 dB louder from 3-10hz than the rest of the frequencies so a full bandwidth movie sounds for deep with tons of weight. A full bandwidth movie recorded lower can easily be turned up to be a 5 star movie. IMHO a filtered loud 20-30 hz movie can never be because I always wish it was full bandwidth and have that weight to it. If you look at some of the movies recently they are as loud at 10hz as full bandwidth movies but with a huge peak at 30hz so it still sounds heavy. I have a feeling without that boost down low you will miss it and be underwhelmed.


----------



## eNoize




----------



## ambesolman

I've seen worse!


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## bgtighe23

Oh...the entire Hobbit series was a bust in beautiful LFE...The only thing I absolutely loved was listening to Smaug talk. I played the 2nd movie very loudly during his conversations.


----------



## audiofan1

bgtighe23 said:


> Oh...the entire Hobbit series was a bust in beautiful LFE...The only thing I absolutely loved was listening to Smaug talk. I played the 2nd movie very loudly during his conversations.


 The final one wasn't that bad and I enjoyed it thoroughly and yeah Smaugs voice was incredible


----------



## johnnygrandis

King Kong on Blu, really had some great LFE moments


----------



## bori

The MAN from U.N.C.L.E. had some good bass.


----------



## beastaudio

I can't believe we are less than 24 hours from release date and no one has gotten their hands on Terminator yet... Seems like you guys always are way ahead of the game


----------



## tvuong

^^ I watched it on my secondary system (read: can't crank it up pass -30MV), so I won't comment.


----------



## Fatshaft

beastaudio said:


> I can't believe we are less than 24 hours from release date and no one has gotten their hands on Terminator yet... Seems like you guys always are way ahead of the game


Didn't I already post that?


----------



## beastaudio

Yea I think you might have the graph, but seems everyone else already has the movie and comments/SL graphs before I even have my chance to get my hands on it!


----------



## Alan P

beastaudio said:


> I can't believe we are less than 24 hours from release date and no one has gotten their hands on Terminator yet... Seems like you guys always are way ahead of the game


Saw it a couple weeks ago. The bass was great!


----------



## MKtheater

I am waiting for tomorrow myself.


----------



## NorthSky

I watched (revisited) *'Edge of Darkness'* (2010) last night. There are few very quick instances (gunshots) that are so penetrating in the guts that they make you jolt from your seat with almost a heart attack. ...Three times! [email protected] almost reference master level (6dB below). That was the most critical "bass" impact I experienced from all the other Hollywood blockbusters of the last few years; including Charlize (Max), the Rock (San Andreas), and all the gang. 

...On Blu-ray, of course. ...With _Mel Gibson._ If you don't trust me give it a shot, and leave the master volume alone during the entire running time, near reference level. Watch the full movie, don't demo it, and if you've already seen it before, still watch it again for the full running time, @ reference thx level. 

____________

* If you only want to demo a scene; try *'Mercury Rising'* (1998) with Bruce Willis...the scene of the two passing trains in opposite direction.
- Another one; *'The Jackal'* (1997) with Bruce Willis again...the scene where he's testing his "big gun"...with Jack Black. 
...Both flicks @ reference master level, and above.

...All on Blu-ray, just on Blu-ray.


----------



## beastaudio

Love "The Jackal" for sure. A great movie that really had you on your seat. Excellent acting, excellent portrayal. I don't of too many new actors that can really fill the shoes of a select few that are getting up there in age. 

On that note I read a "10 things we don't want to see in the new Star Wars" and one of the biggest ones was not killing off Hans Solo in the first of the new three. While they may have better plans, dudes like Harrison Ford really took the original trilogy to the next level. Other than Qui Gon, I am not sure if a single actor in Ep 1-3 did anything like that, and he's even a bit of a stretch. As I have been taking the wife through all the movies front to back (for her first time sequentially at least), it was glaringly apparent that the most recent 1-3 installments were honestly almost painful to get through with over-acting while still making you sit there like wth??? With JJ Abrams on the new ones, as well as bringing back some of the original story writers other than Mr. Lucas who was solo on ep1-3 and perhaps part of the issue, I have high hopes for the next installments. I guess only time will tell. If they want these to be the biggest blockbusters of all time, which they most certainly should be, they better have a good squad on the audio... Once again so many opportunities, I just hope they capitalize.


----------



## Fatshaft

NorthSky said:


> I watched (revisited) *'Edge of Darkness'* (2010) last night. There are few very quick instances (gunshots) that are so penetrating in the guts that they make you jolt from your seat with almost a heart attack. ...Three times! [email protected] almost reference master level (6dB below). That was the most critical "bass" impact I experienced from all the other Hollywood blockbusters of the last few years; including Charlize (Max), the Rock (San Andreas), and all the gang.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

lmao!!!


----------



## bgtighe23

And post reply of the year award goes to??!?!


----------



## Toe

That's some funny $hit!


----------



## raynist

Fatshaft said:


>


I don't get it, I would take that graph any day for a new release. What is wrong with it?


----------



## Scott Simonian

Excellent extension but very, very low overall levels.

The movie is a crime thriller with little action. The dynamic range is pretty good as seen in the graph.


----------



## raynist

Scott Simonian said:


> Excellent extension but very, very low overall levels.
> 
> The movie is a crime thriller with little action. The dynamic range is pretty good as seen in the graph.


Thanks. 

So it kind of proves his point about the gunshots then no?

Just crank up the volume!


----------



## NorthSky

Forget the graph, forget the 0.001Hz bass peak extension from that graph; do as I said...watch the film on Blu-ray @ THX reference master level, ...then come back in this thread right here...we'll talk to see what's so funny by just looking @ graphs.

It's like showing a woman's picture and making a judgement based solely on her picture. 

* @ least couple members here (Ray and Scott) don't think the graph is so "atrocious" in 'laughability'. But viewing the graph is not the story; watching the film from your surround sound system in your room is.

The gunshots are dead "heart attack" jolting dangerously scary, and indeed Scott; the dynamic range is pretty good.


----------



## nb67

Just watched Terminator Genisys on BD. All I can say is strap on your seat belts, you're in for a hell of a ride. I watched SA earlier this week and TG's bass was way more impactful. Very well done imo.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

nb67 said:


> Just watched Terminator Genisys on BD. All I can say is strap on your seat belts, you're in for a hell of a ride. I watched CA earlier this week and TG's bass was way more impactful. Very well done imo.


I thought the bass was lacking. It was loud but not deep and very repetitive with its sweeps etc a few small clips with decent extension. But felt it could have been better. Not terrible. But nothing special. 

But with that said the overall atmos soundtrack was reference no doubt!

I enjoyed the movie as well. Looking forward l another viewing.


----------



## NorthSky

nb67 said:


> Just watched Terminator Genisys on BD. All I can say is strap on your seat belts, you're in for a hell of a ride.
> I watched *CA* earlier this week and TG's bass was way more impactful. Very well done imo.


CA?


----------



## nb67

NorthSky said:


> CA?


 I meant SA.


----------



## rebrewer

Great thread, thanks to the original poster.


----------



## NorthSky

nb67 said:


> I meant SA.


I first thought of it; but wasn't 100% sure...had to ask for confirmation. 

_San Andreas_


----------



## audiofan1

nb67 said:


> Just watched Terminator Genisys on BD. All I can say is strap on your seat belts, you're in for a hell of a ride. I watched SA earlier this week and TG's bass was way more impactful. Very well done imo.





Brian Fineberg said:


> I thought the bass was lacking. It was loud but not deep and very repetitive with its sweeps etc a few small clips with decent extension. But felt it could have been better. Not terrible. But nothing special.
> 
> But with that said the overall atmos soundtrack was reference no doubt!
> 
> I enjoyed the movie as well. Looking forward l another viewing.


I swore off sweeps in 2014! but looking forward to it nonetheless, maybe just one sweep won't hurt


----------



## AJ72

C'mon audio fan you KNOW you love the sweep.


----------



## nb67

NorthSky said:


> I first thought of it; but wasn't 100% sure...had to ask for confirmation.
> 
> _San Andreas_


In my defense , I was referring to the state  . I used to live right next to the Andreas fault line.


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## Scott Simonian

audiofan1 said:


> I swore off sweeps in 2014! but looking forward to it nonetheless, maybe just one sweep won't hurt





AJ72 said:


> C'mon audio fan you KNOW you love the sweep.


Everybody loves a good bass sweep.


----------



## bgtighe23

NorthSky said:


> Forget the graph, forget the 0.001Hz bass peak extension from that graph; do as I said...watch the film on Blu-ray @ THX reference master level, ...then come back in this thread right here...we'll talk to see what's so funny by just looking @ graphs.
> 
> It's like showing a woman's picture and making a judgement based solely on her picture.
> 
> * @ least couple members here (Ray and Scott) don't think the graph is so "atrocious" in 'laughability'. But viewing the graph is not the story; watching the film from your surround sound system in your room is.
> 
> The gunshots are dead "heart attack" jolting dangerously scary, and indeed Scott; the dynamic range is pretty good.


If we ignore the graphs, then how can you agree that the dynamic range is pretty good? Wouldn't such a statement be a matter of opinion? Graphs change opinions into facts.

Fact is, that movie is lacking. Watch the grenade scene in World War Z at reference level. 

P.S.
Bring a change of clothes.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

bgtighe23 said:


> If we ignore the graphs, then how can you agree that the dynamic range is pretty good? Wouldn't such a statement be a matter of opinion? Graphs change opinions into facts.
> 
> Fact is, that movie is lacking. Watch the grenade scene in World War Z at reference level.
> 
> P.S.
> Bring a change of clothes.


Great point


----------



## mailiang

nb67 said:


> Just watched Terminator Genisys on BD. All I can say is strap on your seat belts, you're in for a hell of a ride. I watched SA earlier this week and TG's bass was way more impactful. Very well done imo.


What? Another AVS member disappointed with SA? I just rented TG from Netflix, which I'll be watching this weekend. Hopefully the rental gremlins didn't water down the sound track. 


Ian


----------



## Kurolicious

What page is the TG graph on?


----------



## NorthSky

Fatshaft said:


>


Is that a good movie?

________






________

Rotten Tomatoes: *27%*


----------



## bori

Yes momentum is a good movie. The main actress is hot.


----------



## NorthSky

*'Edge of Darkness'*



bgtighe23 said:


> If we ignore the graphs, then how can you agree that the dynamic range is pretty good? Wouldn't such a statement be a matter of opinion? Graphs change opinions into facts.
> Fact is, that movie is lacking. Watch the grenade scene in World War Z at reference level.
> 
> P.S.
> Bring a change of clothes.


We all love graphs, and we can all read them with accuracy. No problemo amigo; I only mentioned few gunshots from one flick...and that is all. 
I don't compare it with World War Z (WWZ), I compared it with nothing else, just by itself. Take all you want from graphs, but it won't take away what I've heard from 'Edge of Darkness' on Blu. ...Them gunshots (one was from a shotgun), and the car versus the young woman (crash). 

And that, is my brand new set of clothes.


----------



## NorthSky

*'Terminator Genisys' ... Film itself only (not the Bass)*



Kurolicious said:


> What page is the TG graph on?


I don't know; I couldn't find it.

But what I do know is this: Last night I watched *'Terminator Genisys'* (((3D))) on Blu-ray, and the bass in it, right from the beginning was totally enveloping. 

The film itself? ...My own score: *7%* (Rotten Tomatoes is very generous with *25%* - they must be living on a different planet). 

...But the bass was great...amply "sweeping" my entire vibrating body. Bass score (mine only; highly subjective): *90 80* (out of 100).

___________


----------



## NorthSky

*Olga Kurylenko*



bori said:


> Yes momentum is a good movie. *The main actress is hot.*


Yes, she is, I totally agree with you. * I never saw the movie though; and I don't think I will...but you never know; you're the first that said it was good. 
And just for that I will make an effort.


----------



## tvuong

^^ I have to check that gunshot scene you keep mentioning. If it is like the Open Range gunshots, it will be great. I enjoyed Momentum but I am easy to please.


----------



## McLuvin

tvuong said:


> ^^ I have to check that gunshot scene you keep mentioning. If it is like the Open Range gunshots, it will be great. I enjoyed Momentum but I am easy to please.


It's been awhile since I watched Edge of Darkness but if I am not mistaken he is referring to the shotgun scene that blows the front door off. It is as I recall, very sudden and full of impact that comes out of no where. So much so that it is about all I remember from the movie with regards to audio. So I agree but not sure it's worth watching the whole thing for one or two scenes if you have seen it before. Not a bad movie if you haven't though.


----------



## asere

McLuvin said:


> It's been awhile since I watched Edge of Darkness but if I am not mistaken he is referring to the shotgun scene that blows the front door off.


That's right. I remember that scene now. I agree with Northsky. I jumped!


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toe

mailiang said:


> What? Another AVS member disappointed with SA? I just rented TG from Netflix, which I'll be watching this weekend. Hopefully the rental gremlins didn't water down the sound track.
> 
> 
> Ian


Can anyone confirm if the Netflix/Redbox rental discs have the Atmos track? I assume so, but would be nice to get confirmation.


----------



## NorthSky

tvuong said:


> ^^ I have to check that gunshot scene you keep mentioning. If it is like the Open Range gunshots, it will be great. I enjoyed Momentum but I am easy to please.


There are three of them, three scenes with gunshots that were tremendously powerful, plus the car hitting the young girl (that one was more of a surprise shock though, not a big bang bass impact, then several gunshots and pouf, the car in the lake). 

But it's the type of flick that you have to watch in its entirety to have the full impact, and @ reference THX master level (around 0dB). 
The dynamics of those gunshots from three-four scenes is "there". ...The first shotgun blast (on his daughter), near the beginning is ok.

Anyway, that's the real score; just like I said...the full movie...for full impact.

I've seen them all, on Blu-ray; The Incredibles, The Incredible Hulk, Live - Die - Repeat, World War Z, War Horse, Flight of the Phoenix, 9, Everly, ... 
And if I mentioned 'The Jackal' and 'Mercury Rising' recently, it's because the scenes I described I know them well and I explored them extensively/intinsively, going over reference level to see where I can reach my limits (over 120dB). 

And 'Edge of Darkness'; if I just mentioned it, it's because not only I re-watched it on Blu-ray only few nights ago but also because I mean what I said for this thread in regards to "jolt" of very high dynamics with bass in the chest that resonated so hard few people could truly get a heart attack. 
It comes @ moments when you don't expect such force, so it's even more impacting.

Some people here in this thread they like their films with lots of bass, me too. And 'Edge of Darkness' is different, but still have what people here are looking for, except that it is very brief, but the impact is so severe from those very brief moments that it might leave some deep scars near their heart's threshold regarding its own foundation' limit. 

I'm not that young too, three times a 20-year old. So that might account for some'. 

Anyway, if someone watch that film with the master volume @ reference; please come back here and share what you experienced. 
Then we'll be on a similar "impact" level when it comes to dynamics and sudden bass jolt/impacts. 

And if you don't watch that flick that way; then you don't know @ 100% that experience...it's only all in your head and not in your guts and near the heart. ...My sharing, your choice.


----------



## NorthSky

'Open Range' ...cool flick, and powerful shotgun blasts (rips your guts wide open, @ close range). ...With Robert Duvall, Kevin Costner.


----------



## NorthSky

McLuvin said:


> It's been awhile since I watched Edge of Darkness but if I am not mistaken he is referring to the shotgun scene that blows the front door off. It is as I recall, very sudden and full of impact that comes out of no where. So much so that it is about all I remember from the movie with regards to audio. So I agree but not sure it's worth watching the whole thing for one or two scenes if you have seen it before. Not a bad movie if you haven't though.


That first blast is ok (very sudden), but the ones I'm referring to are later on, and from just a handgun, and are even more sudden.
When you'll hear them you'll know exactly what I'm talking about. It's that visceral!

* If some of you have that film on Blu-ray, 'Edge of Darkness', and don't feel to watch it; you can always check the last scene in the senator's room where they have a short meeting. ...That's only one of them; I won't give you more...watch the film again instead.


----------



## HeffeMusic

Wow, I just watched Terminator Genisys in good old 5.1 via Vudu in Dolby Digital Plus. I have to say this might be one of this years overall best sounding movies. I totally agree the story was not great but the sound was Huge. I thought there were several scenes where the LFE kicked in nicely. I really liked the fact that allot of the bottom end was coming from the rear surrounds. Has anybody run charts on this movie? It certainly felt Like there was some ULF happening. I am really curious to see how much better the Blueray in True HD sounds compared to the Dolby + on Vudu? The sound effects and musical soundtrack were unbelievably huge.

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I watched Terminator Genisys yesterday afternoon and I agree Terminator Genisys was excellent in the sound/bass dept!


----------



## fredxr2d2

Toe said:


> Can anyone confirm if the Netflix/Redbox rental discs have the Atmos track? I assume so, but would be nice to get confirmation.


SA came up as TrueHD on my PS4, so I assume it has the Atmos track above that (don't have Atmos yet and I use LPCM from the PS4).


----------



## Toe

fredxr2d2 said:


> SA came up as TrueHD on my PS4, so I assume it has the Atmos track above that (don't have Atmos yet and I use LPCM from the PS4).


Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## mailiang

fredxr2d2 said:


> SA came up as TrueHD on my PS4, so I assume it has the Atmos track above that (don't have Atmos yet and I use LPCM from the PS4).


Same here. The menu on my Rental BD showed True HD as well as my AVR, however the LFE's deep bass extension seemed rather thin. 

Ian


----------



## ambesolman

Finally watched Scott Pilgrim vs the World. Fun movie, good cast and great bass, but I can't stand Michael Cera so one and done for me.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## fredxr2d2

mailiang said:


> Same here. The menu on my Rental BD showed True HD as well as my AVR, however the LFE's deep bass extension seemed rather thin.
> 
> Ian


I thought San Andreas didn't have the deepest bass, which is what some people complained about. It shook my room aplenty with my PB-2000 (but I can't hit single digits).


----------



## thecloneranger

terminator genysis on my dual s3000i was incredible. lots of great bass scenes. my favorite is at the very end when arnold is fighting the new terminator lots of room shaking and chest hitting in that scene.


----------



## Zhorik

Watched Spectre in the cinemas and there were two explosions that use sub bass rumble that used up the 35hz limit of the cinema woofers and was felt as well.

The good part was that there wasn't much mid or high bass accompanying it.

Did anyone watch this in Imax with their 23hz subs?


----------



## irvin

Watched Terminator Genisys yesterday. My god I thought my house was going to explode. My favorite part was the school bus over the bridge scene. This movie has some loudest mid-bass I have ever heard.


----------



## audiofan1

thecloneranger said:


> terminator genysis on my dual s3000i was incredible. lots of great bass scenes. my favorite is at the very end when arnold is fighting the new terminator lots of room shaking and chest hitting in that scene.





irvin said:


> Watched Terminator Genisys yesterday. My god I thought my house was going to explode. My favorite part was the school bus over the bridge scene. This movie has some loudest mid-bass I have ever heard.


 Yep! I had the rental (which by the way has the Atmos track) and I'm having an even harder time picking my bass movie of the year, it was incredible just as it should've been, I mean, we are talking Terminator here In the end I'll have to do a back to back between this and Pixels to make my final call as it's a tight race


----------



## dlbeck

irvin said:


> Watched Terminator Genisys yesterday. My god I thought my house was going to explode. My favorite part was the school bus over the bridge scene. This movie has some loudest mid-bass I have ever heard.



More LFE than Mad Max?


----------



## Emaych

audiofan1 said:


> Yep! I had the rental (which by the way has the Atmos track) and I'm having an even harder time picking my bass movie of the year, it was incredible just as it should've been, I mean, we are talking Terminator here In the end I'll have to do a back to back between this and Pixels to make my final call as it's a tight race


Some kind of masochist? Just call it for TERMINATOR and spare yourself a PIXELS rewatch. Not in the top ten anyway. Here is your list, subject to any number of possible revisions, reconsiderations, rewatches, remembering some others that for whatever reason did not occur to me here, side-by-sides, or rather back-to-backs.....

1) RAGNAROK (actually Nov. of 2014, but reverberates into this year by special "foreign" exception)

2) POLTERGEIST

3) TERMINATOR GENISYS


----------



## Emaych

^^^Oh well, remember what I said about possibly blanking on certain titles? I think you have to put MAD MAX in there at, say, the number four position -- everything moves down from there...


----------



## bori

Just watched ant man. Ha some bass.


----------



## BassThatHz

There was a lot of GOOD movies released this year, holy cow, I can't even keep up!!!!

Last year I'd say: Interstellar and Lucy were good'ers, for overall action and suspense. 
Apes, Hobbit, XMen, Transformers, EOT were decent too.

Anyhow... I just watched Kingsman, Area51, and ExMachina.
EM wasn't much of a boom-boom movie more of a thinker-movie, and A51 was okay until they actually got on the base and then it turned into trash, Kingsman was "okay" if you put on your 12yo-boy hat, kinda cheesy IMO.
I wouldn't really recommend any of those 3. Next... LOL

There are several 2015 movies I haven't seen yet:
poltergeist, lazarus effect, pixels, genisys, martian, mission impossible, spectre, star wars, ant-man, tomorrowland, blackhat... just to name a few.

So I can't give 2015 a final verdict yet.

Damn... I better get busy!!!!!!


----------



## Emaych

BassThatHz said:


> There was a lot of GOOD movies released this year, holy cow, I can't even keep up!!!!
> 
> Last year I'd say: Interstellar and Lucy were good'ers, for overall action and suspense.
> Apes, Hobbit, XMen, Transformers, EOT were decent too.
> 
> There are several 2015 movies I haven't seen yet:
> poltergeist, lazarus effect, pixels, genisys, martian, mission impossible, spectre, star wars, ant-man, tomorrowland, blackhat... just to name a few.
> 
> So I can't give 2015 a final verdict yet.
> 
> Damn... I better get busy!!!!!!


Oh yeah, forgot about TRANSFORMERS and X-MEN, and of course you are right about MI, SPECTRE, MARTIAN. ANT MAN, FANTASTIC FOUR --others not out on blu yet -- haven't seen those. Saw LAZARUS EFFECT -- seems that one had some kick, enough for a purchase near black Friday, I'll get back to you. I'm thinking OCULUS too -- own that one already, but want to review before staking claim on it. So you are right to hold off a bit on final appraisal, but I too found alot worth watching this last year. Audio always getting better and better -- let's all give thanks this year...take some time off, eat turkey.....


----------



## audiofan1

Funny I just did a second viewing of Jurassic World @ reference volume and I've just about narrowed my list (yeah right) from a final line up! Pixels , T Genisys , Poltergeist, Jupiter Ascending, Mad Max FR, and do to the fact that this year was so incredible for bass, deciding may just be impossible but if I had to pick a top four in no particular order?

*Pixels

Jurassic World 

Terminator Genisys

Poltergeist *


----------



## Shreds

*
Terminator Genisys -Atmos track defaulted to 7.1 Dolby TrueHD*​ 
SCALE​ 





 *
00:02:05*​ 





 *
00:08:32*​ 





 *
00:19:50*​ 





 *
00:27:36*​ 







*
01:24:48*​ 





 *
01:28:32*​ 





 *
01:37:46*​ 





 *
01:44:40*​ 





 *
01:45:17*​ 





 *
01:47:40*​ 








Google is skynet, we are all screwed when it becomes self aware.​


----------



## Scott Simonian

At least the end of times will arrive with sick ass bass, yo!


----------



## azz7686

Google is skynet, we are all screwed when it becomes self aware.
[/CENTER][/QUOTE]

Thats funny ***t right there!


----------



## swargolet

Zhorik said:


> Watched Spectre in the cinemas and there were two explosions that use sub bass rumble that used up the 35hz limit of the cinema woofers and was felt as well.
> 
> The good part was that there wasn't much mid or high bass accompanying it.
> 
> Did anyone watch this in Imax with their 23hz subs?


I assume you're talking about the explosions at the end of the movie? I didn't see the movie in an Imax theater but I saw it in a theater next to an Imax theater and could hear and feel the explosions from the Imax one in ours. Our theater definitely didn't have the capability to deliver the impact that was there, but I am definitely looking forward to trying it out when it comes out on blu-ray.


----------



## MKtheater

dlbeck said:


> More LFE than Mad Max?



No.


----------



## NorthSky

I feel so much better now; after reading some' (Mad Max) and looking @ the graphs from Skynet.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

If anyone is interested in music, I found the bass line in Pitch Perfect 2 substantial (no pun intended).
CappellaStep?
Michael


----------



## asere

The show Ash vs Evil Dead has some serious LFE.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

asere said:


> The show Ash vs Evil Dead has some serious LFE.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 Yes it does!I think its drsound who did the mix and its incredible, he also did incredible work on "Oz The Great and Powerful" which I remember had some of the best dialog I've ever heard and not to mention a killer bass track


----------



## Zhorik

swargolet said:


> I assume you're talking about the explosions at the end of the movie? I didn't see the movie in an Imax theater but I saw it in a theater next to an Imax theater and could hear and feel the explosions from the Imax one in ours. Our theater definitely didn't have the capability to deliver the impact that was there, but I am definitely looking forward to trying it out when it comes out on blu-ray.


Yes.



Spoiler



The building demolition plus the Spectre base explosion in the desert.



Funny how those two explosions had bass rumble not present in San Andreas, in the same cinema.


----------



## ambesolman

LastButNotLeast said:


> If anyone is interested in music, I found the bass line in Pitch Perfect 2 substantial (no pun intended).
> CappellaStep?
> Michael



Be sure to turn in your man card on the way out


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## audiofan1

ambesolman said:


> Be sure to turn in your man card on the way out
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


 I'm going to have to use my "the wife wants to see it and I need points pass" So no holding it against me


----------



## Kurolicious

audiofan1 said:


> Yes it does!I think its drsound who did the mix and its incredible, he also did incredible work on "Oz The Great and Powerful" which I remember had some of the best dialog I've ever heard and not to mention a killer bass track


I couldn't agree more. The mix on this show is absolutely fantastic. Deep bass and wonderful surround activity. Not only that, the show is hysterical.


----------



## januza

azz7686 said:


> Google is skynet, we are all screwed when it becomes self aware.
> [/CENTER]


 Thats funny ***t right there![/QUOTE]

funny but its blocked in China so I guess this is the safe zone


----------



## MKtheater

So I frequent Imax all the time and there are 5 movies that actually had good bass in the Imax that was memorable. They were The Dark Night, Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol, Interstellar, Gravity, and now Spectre. I hopes the trend remains where it has great bass at home because those did.


----------



## HeffeMusic

Hello all,
I watched the new Mission Impossible movie On Vudu DD+ 5.1. Huge Musical sound track! I am starting to see that Vudu has a real hot level for its surround activity. Other than that sorry to say but not allot of bottom end in this movie. Still great sound. Good fun movie to watch. Maybe the Atmos or True HD has better bottom end?


----------



## |Tch0rT|

American Ultra might be of interest... dunno if it's up to Fatshaft's standards though lol.


----------



## Fatshaft

|Tch0rT| said:


> American Ultra might be of interest... dunno if it's up to Fatshaft's standards though lol.


Not to bad...


----------



## teckademic

I may be in the minority, but I enjoyed the new Fantastic Four and the bass levels will not disappoint, much better than Ultron.


----------



## MKtheater

Did you turn Ultron to the proper level?


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## Cryptic1911

How does that one compare to the original hitman?


----------



## Patzig

Cryptic1911 said:


> How does that one compare to the original hitman?


Not sure on the bass track, but as far as the movie, I liked the newer Hitman better than the first one.


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## teckademic

MKtheater said:


> Did you turn Ultron to the proper level?


Yup, even after level matching, the bass from Fantastic Four felt deeper and much more dynamic, kind of like Terminator Genysis as a comparison since I don't have any measuring equipment.


----------



## johnnygrandis

Ultron is not even close to the Fantastic four in terms of dynamics and bass extensions, its like they strap the audio in a box in some scenes. I liked the movie but the audio just kills the movie big time.


----------



## GPBURNS

Funny when you don't watch a LFE beast for awhile 
your perception gets kinda skewed.
I had watched American Ultra and Hitman47 earlier in week 
was thinking both pretty decent -
then revisted Mad Max FR last night - Holy smokes -
such an amazing track - other 2 not even in the ballpark,


----------



## bgtighe23

I watched Interstellar last night on my new UM-18s. I loved the movie and the soundtrack as well. 

Today, Ill be watching Oblivion, for the soundtrack and later Furious 7.

Tomorrow when no one is home, I will be watching War of the Worlds  

Can't wait to see how the UM-18s handle these movies!


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> Funny when you don't watch a LFE beast for awhile
> your perception gets kinda skewed.
> I had watched American Ultra and Hitman47 earlier in week
> was thinking both pretty decent -
> then revisted Mad Max FR last night - Holy smokes -
> such an amazing track - other 2 not even in the ballpark,


 
I'm with you on FR! I have watched all the heavy hitters so far this year, and FR is easily my #1 bass movie overall. Watched the new Terminator last weekend which had some great moments at times, but not even close overall to FR IMO. I am a bass fest guy though and FR might be the biggest bass fest movie ever. 

My top 3 for the year at this point would be

1. FR
2. JA
3. Ragnarok


----------



## Toe

johnnygrandis said:


> Ultron is not even close to the Fantastic four in terms of dynamics and bass extensions, its like they strap the audio in a box in some scenes. I liked the movie but the audio just kills the movie big time.


Haven't seen FF yet, but once I bumped the volume 9db for Ultron over my typical -1 to+8, that track came alive and those objectively rated 5 star dynamics were on full display. Ultron to me seemed more dynamic than tracks like the new Terminator and San Andreas which both just seemed LOUD (not that I didn't enjoy them ). I do agree though that Ultron could have used a bit better bass extension.


----------



## benhacker22

Toe said:


> Haven't seen FF yet, but once I bumped the volume 9db for Ultron over my typical -1 to+8, that track came alive and those objectively rated 5 star dynamics were on full display. Ultron to me seemed more dynamic than tracks like the new Terminator and San Andreas which both just seemed LOUD (not that I didn't enjoy them ). I do agree though that Ultron could have used a bit better bass extension.


I have been enjoying this thread! I watched FR earlier this week and Age of Ultron last night. Ultron was at a volume level that would have been waayyy to loud (for me at least) for FR. Ultron did have bass which at times was engaging but to me it was inconsistent. Scenes where I would have expected lots of bass were lacking, but to say there was no LFE throughout was not my experience. Very glad I read some of the info regarding that movie or would have been severely disappointed with my viewing. Have watched Fury Road twice and it is an all out bass assault! Also saw Pixels this week - very good bass throughout! Movie was just ok (what I expected from Sandler movie). Jurassic World was great also (bass). Saw Terminator at movies and while I will probably watch again at home for the bass, was not crazy about the movie (way to much time shift crud). Can't bring myself to watch Jupiter Ascending, but might have to break down to check out the sound. Keep the reviews and perspectives coming!


----------



## johnnygrandis

bgtighe23 said:


> I watched Interstellar last night on my new UM-18s. I loved the movie and the soundtrack as well.


Yes completely agree, can't wait to watch the movie again. 3 hours seems like one amazing movie!


----------



## johnnygrandis

So at last i did see the HUBBLE documentary with the IMAX filming. Some great mind blowing scenes with great sound and surround effects. 
It also had some very good LFE moments inside the 44min movie, well worth the time 

I tried it in 3D but its not for me so switched to normal viewing pretty quick.


----------



## bgtighe23

benhacker22 said:


> I have been enjoying this thread! I watched FR earlier this week and Age of Ultron last night. Ultron was at a volume level that would have been waayyy to loud (for me at least) for FR. Ultron did have bass which at times was engaging but to me it was inconsistent. Scenes where I would have expected lots of bass were lacking, but to say there was no LFE throughout was not my experience. Very glad I read some of the info regarding that movie or would have been severely disappointed with my viewing. Have watched Fury Road twice and it is an all out bass assault! Also saw Pixels this week - very good bass throughout! Movie was just ok (what I expected from Sandler movie). Jurassic World was great also (bass). Saw Terminator at movies and while I will probably watch again at home for the bass, was not crazy about the movie (way to much time shift crud). Can't bring myself to watch Jupiter Ascending, but might have to break down to check out the sound. Keep the reviews and perspectives coming!


I had a similar experience with Age of Ultron. It was very engaging. The dynamics were great throughout the movie, but I do wish there was much more bass extension, and less of the same boom boom mid bass scenes. The issue I had with Age of Ultron was that is was seemingly the same as the first Avengers, but with different characters.



Spoiler



When the City starting firing down back onto earth, I was expecting a huge amount of LFE from those rockets and the force of the City falling should have created such a huge presence and sound stage full of LFE, ULF


----------



## Torqdog

Has there been a measurement performed on the movie Samsara? The opening scenes with the volcano seems to have some decent bass but it's difficult to tell how low it goes due to it's constant rumblefest.


----------



## bgtighe23

So far I have watched Age of Ultron, Interstellar, Furious 7, Oblivion, and Wrath of Titans on blu ray with my new UM-18s in that order.

Wrath of Titans was picked for under $5, so I figured why not. It has decent bass, but there was serval opportunities to add extreme ULF and it dropped the ball, not the bass. I was waiting for it, and it never came. A movie worth the $5 bill with an average soundtrack nonetheless.

The other 4: I know these are already reviewed, but just giving my impressions with my new subs

I enjoyed each of these in their own way. My least favorite was Age of Ultron. I'll just leave it at that. A decent movie, but I expected more.

Interstellar was a very fun ride. Each rocket take off left my bed vibrating and I felt like I was right inside the rocket with them. It had great LFE throughout and a great movie. I very much so enjoyed the suspense.

Oblivion was also very enjoyable. I found it predictable and not as compelling or suspenseful as Interstellar, but it might have edged out Interstellar is bass presentation. There were scenes in Oblivion that I didn't expect as much LFE, and scenes I was hoping for LFE, it was always there. I just expected more UFL is many parts of Interstellar that I didn't find. Maybe I was overrating this movie due to its reviews. I thought the tidal wave scene (spoiler, sorry not sorry ) in Interstellar was going to be something amazing that would be talked about like the pods rising scene of War of the Worlds, there was great scenes, but maybe I was just craving some more ULF.

Anyways, I have a lot of blu ray shopping to do!


----------



## lizrussspike

benhacker22 said:


> I have been enjoying this thread! I watched FR earlier this week and Age of Ultron last night. Ultron was at a volume level that would have been waayyy to loud (for me at least) for FR. Ultron did have bass which at times was engaging but to me it was inconsistent. Scenes where I would have expected lots of bass were lacking, but to say there was no LFE throughout was not my experience. Very glad I read some of the info regarding that movie or would have been severely disappointed with my viewing. Have watched Fury Road twice and it is an all out bass assault! Also saw Pixels this week - very good bass throughout! Movie was just ok (what I expected from Sandler movie). Jurassic World was great also (bass). Saw Terminator at movies and while I will probably watch again at home for the bass, was not crazy about the movie (way to much time shift crud). Can't bring myself to watch Jupiter Ascending, but might have to break down to check out the sound. Keep the reviews and perspectives coming!


JA is not that bad of a flick, but the sound and LFE is great. Worth the rental for sure.


----------



## Pawee

I am watching a movie called The 33. It seems to have some pretty good bass.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2006295/
Best regards
Paw


----------



## Pawee

The 33, I finally watched the whole movie, and it is pretty much only in the beginning of the movie there is bass.
Just a heads up.

Best regards
Paw


----------



## raynist

Pawee said:


> The 33, I finally watched the whole movie, and it is pretty much only in the beginning of the movie there is bass.
> Just a heads up.
> 
> Best regards
> Paw


Are you watching it at a theater or at home?

The movie was just released in theaters 10 days ago.


----------



## Pawee

Ehmm Theater


----------



## raynist

Pawee said:


> Ehmm Theater


Ok - cause if you are watching it at home I wouldn't trust the source.


----------



## Kini62

Watched San Andreas on Saturday. Movie was so-so, pretty generic. 

The soundtrack was very good all around. The bass was really good. Not as good as Pixels IME but to me it was better or at least more enjoyable than MMFR. I just didn't find MMFR to be all that good in the bass department.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Kini62 said:


> Watched San Andreas on Saturday. Movie was so-so, pretty generic.
> 
> The soundtrack was very good all around. The bass was really good. Not as good as Pixels IME but to me it was better or at least more enjoyable than MMFR. I just didn't find MMFR to be all that good in the bass department.


Really? I thought that MM bass was crazy! I really beat my body up and I felt it after the movie was over. Haven't watch SA yet, but will really soon.


----------



## Toe

Pain Infliction said:


> Really? I thought that MM bass was crazy! I really beat my body up and I felt it after the movie was over. Haven't watch SA yet, but will really soon.


Same here. I have watched SA twice and it can't compete with MMFR IMO. Lots of loud mid type bass, but extension is noticeably lacking and I didn't like the track in general as much as MMFR. SA audio reminded me of STID where the whe track just feels LOUD.


----------



## Kini62

Pain Infliction said:


> Really? I thought that MM bass was crazy! I really beat my body up and I felt it after the movie was over. Haven't watch SA yet, but will really soon.


Maybe I need to watch MMFR again. My impressions of it are it's a lot like Pacific Rim. A lot of bass without much "character". All bass all the time with nothing to distinguish one scene from another. 

As for SA I got a pretty good couch massage out of it.


----------



## JT78681

^^ I was impressed with Jurassic World and your right about MMFR (really liked the movie). A lot of bass, but it's kind of just all thrown together.


----------



## asere

What are your thoughts on Oblivion as far as bass goes? I enjoyed the part when Tom is hanging from the cable and then snaps. It hits really low at least my ears say so.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopinater

lizrussspike said:


> JA is not that bad of a flick, but the sound and LFE is great. Worth the rental for sure.





Pain Infliction said:


> Really? I thought that MM bass was crazy! I really beat my body up and I felt it after the movie was over. Haven't watch SA yet, but will really soon.


I actually kind of liked Jupiter Ascending and loved the bass in it. I also think it's been forgotten about because Mad Max, Jurassic World and San Andreas all have come out more recently.

I agree about Mad Max…that bass is crazy and I enjoy each and every minute of it. I rank it in my top three for bass movie of the year. 

With all the reports of San Andreas being a so so movie I'm having a hard time getting myself to rent it…but I know I need to, if for no other reason I just need to hear it's LFE. But regardless for me the next must see bass movie is Terminator Genisys.


----------



## asere

Hopinater said:


> I actually kind of liked Jupiter Ascending and loved the bass in it. I also think it's been forgotten about because Mad Max, Jurassic World and San Andreas all have come out more recently.
> 
> I agree about Mad Max…that bass is crazy and I enjoy each and every minute of it. I rank it in my top three for bass movie of the year.
> 
> With all the reports of San Andreas being a so so movie I'm having a hard time getting myself to rent it…but I know I need to, if for no other reason I just need to hear it's LFE.


Do watch SA. The movie is good and for what's worth a fun ride with great sound.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tvuong

asere said:


> What are your thoughts on Oblivion as far as bass goes? I enjoyed the part when Tom is hanging from the cable and then snaps. It hits really low at least my ears say so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


It has one of the best overall sound track topped with very good bass. If you enjoy that rope scene sweep, you will enjoy even a lot more with WWZ 2nd grenade scene.


----------



## Hopinater

asere said:


> What are your thoughts on Oblivion as far as bass goes? I enjoyed the part when Tom is hanging from the cable and then snaps. It hits really low at least my ears say so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


IMO Oblivion is a very good bass movie but even more importantly it's a great movie (perhaps the best over all) in regards to a phenomenal audio track. It's audio mix makes beautiful use of the surrounds and the bass in the movie is well placed, it's where it should be and it adds nicely to the story. Simply put…Oblivion is a movie that can make your audio equipment shine.


----------



## JT78681

For sure audio and video in Oblivion was well done.


----------



## Toe

Hopinater said:


> I actually kind of liked Jupiter Ascending and loved the bass in it. I also think it's been forgotten about because Mad Max, Jurassic World and San Andreas all have come out more recently.
> 
> I agree about Mad Max…that bass is crazy and I enjoy each and every minute of it. I rank it in my top three for bass movie of the year.
> 
> With all the reports of San Andreas being a so so movie I'm having a hard time getting myself to rent it…but I know I need to, if for no other reason I just need to hear it's LFE. But regardless for me the next must see bass movie is Terminator Genisys.


I thought both SA and TG were pretty bad movies, but both are worth a rent as they are a fun HT ride. I bought SA unfortunately, but rented TG thankfully!


----------



## JT78681

I cant bring myself to watch TG. I was done after Salvation. Arnold is just too damn old and needs to stop acting. How many times can you possibly remake a movie or make a spin off? Now this Creed movie don't get me started on that. Him and Stallone need to let it go...


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> I thought both SA and TG were pretty bad movies, but both are worth a rent as they are a fun HT ride. I bought SA unfortunately, but rented TG thankfully!


TG wasn't that bad (come on man its the Terminator and you really gotta go out your way to screw up the story line)and I'll be trying to score a copy on the cheap come later this week, same goes for Pixels the bass and Atmos combined are really hard to refuse


----------



## audiofan1

JT78681 said:


> I cant bring myself to watch TG. I was done after Salvation. Arnold is just too damn old and needs to stop acting. How many times can you possibly remake a movie or make a spin off? Now this Creed movie don't get me started on that. Him and Stallone need to let it go...


 I'm rather happy to see the "old dogs" still making movies! I hope to see more from them as I've enjoyed the Expendables ,Maggie,TG and the last Rocky movie or maybe its just nostalgia kicking in, "Old but not obsolete" :kiss:


----------



## JT78681

^^^ I'm a big fan of both those guys, but they are way past their prime. Maybe it would be different if they came out in a new movie? Idk


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> TG wasn't that bad (come on man its the Terminator and you really gotta go out your way to screw up the story line)and I'll be trying to score a copy on the cheap come later this week, same goes for Pixels the bass and Atmos combined are really hard to refuse


Even with the great audio, both were one and done for me!


----------



## audiofan1

JT78681 said:


> ^^^ I'm a big fan of both those guys, but they are way past their prime. Maybe it would be different if they came out in a new movie? Idk


 Arnold has done quite a few new ones and "Maggie" was a pretty good flick to boot


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Even with the great audio, both were one and done for me!


 I'll wait till you go Atmos and then tell me what you think You get a free pass to view again , so you don't have to eat crow


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> I'll wait till you go Atmos and then tell me what you think You get a free pass to view again , so you don't have to eat crow


Fair enough!  I hope to have Atmos sooner rather than later, but it will be a ways down the line as my speakers/sub upgrade (still need to upgrade my surrounds which will happen in the next month or two I hope!) ate up my HT fun money for a year or so. I would definitely be motivated to watch these again if/when I get Atmos going!


----------



## Hopinater

audiofan1 said:


> I'm rather happy to see the "old dogs" still making movies! I hope to see more from them as I've enjoyed the Expendables ,Maggie,TG and the last Rocky movie or maybe its just nostalgia kicking in, "Old but not obsolete" :kiss:





JT78681 said:


> ^^^ I'm a big fan of both those guys, but they are way past their prime. Maybe it would be different if they came out in a new movie? Idk


I agree with both of you. On one hand I agree with audiofan…I was in my teens and early 20's when the "old dogs" were the in their prime. I'm can't say they were great actors but I enjoyed their movies. Especially Arnold's old movies like Terminator, Predator, Commando, Total Recall etc. So when I see them in new movies maybe they rekindle some nostalgia. 

On the other hand I agree with JT…You have to let the old stories go and come up with new material. Kind of like Clint Eastwood has done through the years.


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> Fair enough!  I hope to have Atmos sooner rather than later, but it will be a ways down the line as my speakers/sub upgrade (still need to upgrade my surrounds which will happen in the next month or two I hope!) ate up my HT fun money for a year or so. I would definitely be motivated to watch these again if/when I get Atmos going!


I'm in the same boat Toe…this year's speakers and sub upgrades have me trying to figure out a way to get some fun money because I emptied the bank. But I still have some surround speakers and a set of bookshelves to sell... that might help with that. I hope to be going atoms sometime in the next 12 months.


----------



## JT78681

I used to love Van Damme movies. Lionheart, Bloodsport, Universal Soldier, Kickboxer, Hard Target etc.. Ah classics! Damn I feel old.


----------



## 04rex

JT78681 said:


> I used to love Van Damme movies. Lionheart, Bloodsport, Universal Soldier, Kickboxer, Hard Target etc.. Ah classics! Van Damme I feel old.


 
Fixed It.


----------



## JT78681

04rex said:


> Fixed It.


Don't be stealin my thunder!


----------



## Ormy

Kini62 said:


> Maybe I need to watch MMFR again. My impressions of it are it's a lot like Pacific Rim. A lot of bass without much "character". All bass all the time with nothing to distinguish one scene from another.


The variation in LFE effects is not discussed enough here I think, people are mainly concerned with levels and extension, but not with tonal variety IMHO. Although I agree with you on Pacific Rim, not so much for MMFR.

Some other films (just looking through the 4-5 star lists) that I think have a great variety of effects; Sunshine, Rush, Star Trek, Serenity. Anyone like to suggest some more?


----------



## beastaudio

JT78681 said:


> I cant bring myself to watch TG. I was done after Salvation. Arnold is just too damn old and needs to stop acting. How many times can you possibly remake a movie or make a spin off? Now this Creed movie don't get me started on that. Him and Stallone need to let it go...


See, I thought they did a fantastic job kind of poking fun at Arnold in this one. Some of the comedic aspect of it was honestly great...if you knew the plot lines and picked up some of the recycled one liners. I found it kinda fun! 

But hey, I also thought salvation was a good deviation from the main story line too so....


----------



## saprano

Don't get the big deal about Jurassic World. The bass was average. Godzilla was more hard hitting and dynamic. I recently watched Mad Max before JW and it definitely doesn't compare. 

Why all the praise? It's nothing special. The overall audio was ok-ish too. Dialog was low and unintelligible. The soundtrack just sounded compressed. I could tell the highs were pulled back.


----------



## asere

saprano said:


> Don't get the big deal about Jurassic World. The bass was average. Godzilla was more hard hitting and dynamic. I recently watched Mad Max before JW and it definitely doesn't compare.
> 
> Why all the praise? It's nothing special. The overall audio was ok-ish too. Dialog was low and unintelligible. The soundtrack just sounded compressed. I could tell the highs were pulled back.


I think the hype for JW is more the deleted scene that hits low. I can't say as I haven't seen the movie on bluray yet.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## saprano

asere said:


> I think the hype for JW is more the deleted scene that hits low. I can't say as I haven't seen the movie on bluray yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


The part were boy wonder and super girl are hiding behind the tree? Yeah that sounded better than anything in the whole movie.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

I found that the overall dynamics of Jurassic World to be better than MM:FR and bass more varied. Unfortunately since it is more dynamic when the limiters comes into play it is more evident and disappointing; should have backed off the levels a bit and let things breathe.

Also the bass is more varied in JW whereas MM:FR is good but hindered by excessive dynamic range compression applied to the whole track and makes the bass rather one note in nature.

Terminator: Genisys also sounds better to me in respects to dynamics often but it to succumbs pursuing brute output versus finesse at times and that is when the tracks sounds canned and fatiguing.

Brute force compressed dynamic range tracks never impress me, although I know many construe sheer high average spl as dynamic and better.

Best regards,
KvE


----------



## Toe

KMFDMvsEnya said:


> I found that the overall dynamics of Jurassic World to be better than MM:FR and bass more varied. Unfortunately since it is more dynamic when the limiters comes into play it is more evident and disappointing; should have backed off the levels a bit and let things breathe.
> 
> Also the bass is more varied in JW whereas MM:FR is good but hindered by excessive dynamic range compression applied to the whole track and makes the bass rather one note in nature.
> 
> Terminator: Genisys also sounds better to me in respects to dynamics often but it to succumbs pursuing brute output versus finesse at times and that is when the tracks sounds canned and fatiguing.
> 
> Brute force compressed dynamic range tracks never impress me, although I know many construe sheer high average spl as dynamic and better.
> 
> Best regards,
> KvE


 
Unless you have some sort of objective data you can share with us to support the contrary, data-bass measured MMFR and found it to be "clean" with "no outright clipping". There is a difference between a track that is loud for the majority of the film (and appropriate considering the film) and a LOUD track that is compressed and clipped like Godzilla which is a LOUD mess and has audible clipping. I heard no sign of compression in MMFR and thought it sounded fantastic.

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/466-mad-max-fury-road-discussion-poll/

If you don't like the audio on MMFR, fair enough, but to say it has excessive compression is not true.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Not the worst or nor the best either. True it does not hard clip but it has plenty of square waves due to the limiting which can be verified by loading the track into an audio editor.

Have only watched the first hour of Godzilla and the audio is indeed rather rubbish. Gamma is odd as well.

Best regards,
KvE

MM:FR Dynamic Range
Channel 1 Channel 2 Channel 3 Channel 4 Channel 5 Channel 6 Channel 7 Channel 8
Peak Amplitude: -0.02 dB -0.02 dB -0.02 dB -0.29 dB -0.88 dB -1.35 dB -0.91 dB -1.32 dB
True Peak Amplitude: 0.02 dBTP 0.08 dBTP 0.75 dBTP -0.29 dBTP -0.86 dBTP -1.35 dBTP -0.91 dBTP -1.23 dBTP
Maximum Sample Value: 32704.06 32704.63 32704.97 31685.38 28924.31 28040.56 29505.31 28146.25
Minimum Sample Value: -32704.13 -32704.19 -32705.13 -31689.50 -29610.13 -25575.28 -28652.13 -27776.66
Possibly Clipped Samples: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
Total RMS Amplitude: -20.28 dB -20.30 dB -18.73 dB -19.97 dB -27.20 dB -27.35 dB -28.31 dB -28.35 dB
Maximum RMS Amplitude: -2.94 dB -2.67 dB -2.24 dB -2.44 dB -6.95 dB -7.11 dB -6.78 dB -7.15 dB
Minimum RMS Amplitude: -64.81 dB -88.91 dB -78.59 dB -118.31 dB -65.33 dB -86.65 dB -65.40 dB -75.14 dB
Average RMS Amplitude: -29.11 dB -29.22 dB -30.85 dB -38.41 dB -35.75 dB -36.81 dB -37.74 dB -38.88 dB
DC Offset: -0.08 % -0.01 % -0.02 % 0.00 % -0.12 % 0.01 % -0.13 % 0.02 %
Measured Bit Depth: 24 24 24 20 24 24 24 24
Dynamic Range: 61.87 dB 86.24 dB 76.35 dB 115.87 dB 58.38 dB 79.54 dB 58.62 dB 67.98 dB
Dynamic Range Used: 55.10 dB 66.15 dB 67.65 dB 113.65 dB 46.60 dB 66.45 dB 45.90 dB 61.80 dB
Loudness: -17.74 dB -17.51 dB -12.08 dB -10.75 dB -24.14 dB -24.22 dB -24.18 dB -24.25 dB
Perceived Loudness: -16.40 dB -15.19 dB -9.85 dB -10.30 dB -21.42 dB -22.32 dB -22.46 dB -22.84 dB

ITU-R BS.1770-2 Loudness: -13.80 LUFS

0dB = FS Square Wave
Using RMS Window of 50.00 ms
Account for DC = true


----------



## audiofan1

Ormy said:


> The variation in LFE effects is not discussed enough here I think, people are mainly concerned with levels and extension, but not with tonal variety IMHO. Although I agree with you on Pacific Rim, not so much for MMFR.
> 
> Some other films (just looking through the 4-5 star lists) that I think have a great variety of effects; Sunshine, Rush, Star Trek, Serenity. Anyone like to suggest some more?


Oblivion


----------



## NorthSky

... *'The Book of Eli'* ... *'Interstellar'* ... *'Gravity'* ... *'A Good Day to Die Hard'* ... *'Live - Die - Repeat'* ... *'Lone Survivor'* ... *'Bolt'* ... *'Lucy'* ...
*'The Hurt Locker'* ... *'Live Free or Die Hard'* ... *'How to Train Your Dragon'* ... *'Inception'* ... *'The Incredibles'* ...*'Looper'* ... *'Monsters, Inc.'* ... *'Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol'* ... *'Need for Speed'* ... *'Rango'* ... *'Skyfall'* ... *'Quantum of Solace'* ... *'Saving Private Ryan'* ... *'Up'* ... *'War Horse'* ... *'Sin City'* ... *'War of the Worlds'* ... *'Tron: Legacy'* ... *'Max Payne'* ... *'Domino'* ... *'Fight Club'* ... *'Knowing'* ... *'Open Range'* ... *'Flight of the Phoenix'* ... *'Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World'* ... *'Black Hawk Down'* ... *'The Hobbit' * ... *'The Lord of the Rings' *
... Both Trilogies.


----------



## Hopinater

JT78681 said:


> I used to love Van Damme movies. Lionheart, Bloodsport, Universal Soldier, Kickboxer, Hard Target etc.. Ah classics! Damn I feel old.


I LOVED Bloodsport! That movie is a classic IMHO.


----------



## bgtighe23

saprano said:


> Don't get the big deal about Jurassic World. The bass was average. Godzilla was more hard hitting and dynamic. I recently watched Mad Max before JW and it definitely doesn't compare.
> 
> Why all the praise? It's nothing special. The overall audio was ok-ish too. Dialog was low and unintelligible. The soundtrack just sounded compressed. I could tell the highs were pulled back.


What is your system that you were watching this movie on? I disagree with everything you said. Godzilla was a very below average movie with the same few bass frequencies being replayed throughout with basically zero ULF. *Just because it had more bass, doesn't mean it was more dynamic. *

JW was a pretty good movie, outstanding picture, great dynamics which expanded the extension that the average subs could reproduce and then a little more. The dialogue was pristine, and even though the surround usage was okay, everything sent to them was placed very well. Nothing was over played in the bass department like in Godzilla.

It honestly sounds like you have an HTIB system with a very poor center channel that cannot reproduce accurate sounds and voices.


----------



## bgtighe23

audiofan1 said:


> Oblivion


A great movie that excelled in almost every aspect - easily a top 3 for me.


----------



## digler84

i agree with most of what saprano said. i went into it expecting a fantastic audio experience and came away with just, meh. to me, the surrounds could have been waaaay more active, and i feel like most of the dinosaur steps and growls were lacking. it just seemed pulled back so to speak. i found the levels to be quite low as well, because i found myself turning it up several decibles from my normal viewing volume. even then it didn't seem as dynamic as i expected. on a side note, i did rent from redbox, and even though it showed master HD, could it be possible it's a different mix level-wise? there have been issues with redbox before......


as far as the movie though, it was fairly enjoyable. somewhat of a rehash of the first one and a little predictable, but the kids really enjoyed it and i didn't mind the story too much.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

I have always find the complaint of "lower volume" tracks to be curious.

Tracks that actually are more dynamic will often be perceived as being lower in volume and "less dynamic" if one is accustomed to equating high average volume as dynamics.

The best mixing permits actual transients to have room to differentiate and breath from the average of the track; when audio content kicks it into high gear it is far more impressive and cleaner with less fatigue. By doing so it avoids aggressive compression and clipping. Higher the average levels means less headroom requiring exponentially more compression, leading to the brick wall effect, which creates the loud canned qualities.

Generally the best tracks will require increasing the volume which is a good thing. More headroom means more impact when content gets louder and aggressive. Also translates to more dynamic, deeper, and varied bass.

A few comparisons for music for me is the bass differences between the "remastered" albums of KMFDM to the original releases, the two different masterings of Leftfield's Leftism, and Union Jack's track Two Full Moons and a Trout.

All have various interesting presentations of musical bass and a few have some tracks that quite full bodied in dynamics and respectable depth. Initially anyone who listens to the louder versions will favor them over the lower level versions. Now if one actually listens carefully to the actual qualitative differences instead of output alone then the disparity and shortcomings of pursuing greater output sacrifices and destroys quality bass. Again the bass is cleaner, deeper, and more varied on the quieter more dynamic tracks.

Frankly it is similar to the differences to the misnomer Dynamic Mode picture setting on displays and ISF calibration. DM is anything but dynamic with crushed dynamic range, crushed colors, and overall blue tint. A proper calibration will look "dull" in comparison but in reality colors are richer without banding, dynamic range is impressive without clipping shadow detail and highlights, and white balance is correct for consistent replication of transfers that were completed by the industry standard.

Now I am not claiming that ones personal enjoyment of louder tracks is necessarily bad, that is ones prerogative, I do disagree with misattributing high compression as dynamic and disparaging or disregarding "lower level" tracks that actually have D.R. with real differences between quiet and loud passages as being not dynamic.

With MM:FR my opinion is rather split, in some regards the track is awesome, specifically the sound design but final mixing and mastering is frustrating because if they had backed off a bit with the levels of LCRS the audio experience would have been greatly improved. All those hard hitting moments would actually stand out more and be more impressive without being as fatiguing and avoided the canned in effect. YMMV. Love the film overall, to be clear.

As mentioned before not the worst in my opinion and better than what my comments may convey. TDKR is more obnoxious than MM:FR by a respectable margin.

Best regards,
KvE


----------



## eljaycanuck

Of the movies I've watched most recently, all had good overall audio (clear, immersive, etc.).

JW had the most disappointing LFE, while the bursts in T:G were the most intense. MM:FR, though, made the best use of LFE: It occurred at the right times, it was strong and it was satisfying.

I would put MM:FR on a short list along with "Oblivion".


----------



## Hopinater

eljaycanuck said:


> Of the movies I've watched most recently, all had good overall audio (clear, immersive, etc.).
> 
> JW had the most disappointing LFE, while the bursts in T:G were the most intense. MM:FR, though, made the best use of LFE: It occurred at the right times, it was strong and it was satisfying.
> 
> I would put MM:FE on a short list along with "Oblivion".


I agree with most of what you say but I thought JW was good. However, I have to admit I felt like I needed to boost the volume in order to get everything I wanted to out of it. 

If we are bringing Oblivion into the discussion I assume we aren't limiting our discussion to 2015? Because if we are opening it up to "all time" great audio than Oblivion is absolutely at the top IMO and MMFR certainly is up there as well. 

In fact I would argue that MMFR may be one of the most immersive tracks I've ever heard. It pulls you into the move, beats you to death and spits you out at the end feeling like you just lived two hours in that psychotic post apocalyptic world. Whats not to like?


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## eljaycanuck

Hopinater said:


> I agree with most of what you say but I thought JW was good. ...


Fair enough, and I'm not really saying that the LFE was bad - I'm just saying that it fell short of my expectations and didn't come close to the LFE in either T:G or MM:FR.



> If we are bringing Oblivion into the discussion I assume we aren't limiting our discussion to 2015? Because if we are opening it up to "all time" great audio than Oblivion is absolutely at the top IMO and MMFR certainly is up there as well.


I agree. 



> In fact I would argue that MMFR may be one of the most immersive tracks I've ever heard. It pulls you into the move, beats you to death and spits you out at the end feeling like you just lived two hours in that psychotic post apocalyptic world. Whats not to like?


Once again, I agree.


----------



## Toe

Hopinater said:


> I agree with most of what you say but I thought JW was good. However, I have to admit I felt like I needed to boost the volume in order to get everything I wanted to out of it.
> 
> If we are bringing Oblivion into the discussion I assume we aren't limiting our discussion to 2015? Because if we are opening it up to "all time" great audio than Oblivion is absolutely at the top IMO and MMFR certainly is up there as well.
> 
> In fact I would argue that MMFR may be one of the most immersive tracks I've ever heard. It pulls you into the move, beats you to death and spits you out at the end feeling like you just lived two hours in that psychotic post apocalyptic world. Whats not to like?


Very well said on MMFR Hop! I couldn't agree more! FR is one of the most fun audio rides I have ever had in my HT. I can't think of another audio track that had me (and the gf) laughing out loud 20-30 minutes into the film at how insanely awesome the whole thing was!  Nothing this year comes close to this one for me.


----------



## grtuck

Fatshaft said:


>


That chart looks pitiful


----------



## tvuong

Fatshaft said:


>


I was looking forward to watch this one. Do you have the 1st Maze Runner that you can overlay to compare? My guess is ST is not even close.


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## GPBURNS

Thanks for graphs Fat - 
I watched both Maze Runner TST and Ant man last night - 
nothing memorable in the audio department


----------



## WereWolf84

Fatshaft said:


>


Maybe try to bass EQ it?


----------



## saprano

bgtighe23 said:


> What is your system that you were watching this movie on? I disagree with everything you said. Godzilla was a very below average movie with the same few bass frequencies being replayed throughout with basically zero ULF. *Just because it had more bass, doesn't mean it was more dynamic.*


Pioneer SC-37/CM5's/CMC2/SB2000. I get output down to 15hz at 95db with usable a little below that. 

The bass was ok. I felt it yes, but i was expecting more. Did not live up to what everyone was saying. Foot steps weren't even as good as the other 3 movies. 

Disagree about Godzilla. To me the bass was well done. 



> JW was a pretty good movie, outstanding picture, great dynamics which expanded the extension that the average subs could reproduce and then a little more. The dialogue was pristine, and even though the surround usage was okay, everything sent to them was placed very well. Nothing was over played in the bass department like in Godzilla.


 Dialog was not pristine. You could barely understand what was said half the time. I've watched movies with much better dialog intelligibility. 



> It honestly sounds like you have an HTIB system with a very poor center channel that cannot reproduce accurate sounds and voices.


 Yeah, no. A poor center channel would only be valid if this happened consistently. But as i said there are movies with much better dialog. So it's the source. You want to hear a movie with pitch perfect dialog that's clear and realistic? Watch the movie Her. Shouldn't matter that it's mainly a dialog film if that's what you're thinking. There are action movies as well; Oblivion has clear dialog, Edge of Tomorrow, and plenty others i don't feel like listing.


----------



## Hopinater

saprano said:


> The bass was ok. I felt it yes, but i was expecting more. Did not live up to what everyone was saying. Foot steps weren't even as good as the other 3 movies.
> 
> Disagree about Godzilla. To me the bass was well done.
> 
> Dialog was not pristine. *You could barely understand what was said half the time.* I've watched movies with much better dialog intelligibility.
> 
> Yeah, no. A poor center channel would only be valid if this happened consistently. But as i said there are movies with much better dialog. So it's the source. You want to hear a movie with pitch perfect dialog that's clear and realistic? Watch the movie Her. Shouldn't matter that it's mainly a dialog film if that's what you're thinking. There are action movies as well; Oblivion has clear dialog, Edge of Tomorrow, and plenty others i don't feel like listing.


I find your experiences interesting, they seem to be in stark contrast to what everyone else has said regarding the movies you mentioned. 

You're the first person I've seen that has stated that Godzilla has bass that is well done. Everyone else talks about it's clipping issues. 

As far as JW goes you're the only one I seen comment on bad dialogue and I have to say my experiences were very different. I have no idea why you couldn't understand what was being said half the time.  Not once did I have any trouble understanding the dialogue (let alone half the time).

Anyway…I'm not questioning your experiences, I just find them interesting.


----------



## bgtighe23

saprano said:


> Pioneer SC-37/CM5's/CMC2/SB2000. I get output down to 15hz at 95db with usable a little below that.
> 
> The bass was ok. I felt it yes, but i was expecting more. Did not live up to what everyone was saying. Foot steps weren't even as good as the other 3 movies.
> 
> *Disagree about Godzilla. To me the bass was well done. *
> 
> Dialog was not pristine. You could barely understand what was said half the time. I've watched movies with much better dialog intelligibility.
> 
> Yeah, no. A poor center channel would only be valid if this happened consistently. But as i said there are movies with much better dialog. So it's the source. You want to hear a movie with pitch perfect dialog that's clear and realistic? Watch the movie Her. Shouldn't matter that it's mainly a dialog film if that's what you're thinking. There are action movies as well; Oblivion has clear dialog, Edge of Tomorrow, and plenty others i don't feel like listing.





Hopinater said:


> I find your experiences interesting, they seem to be in stark contrast to what everyone else has said regarding the movies you mentioned.
> 
> You're the first person I've seen that has stated that Godzilla has bass that is well done. Everyone else talks about it's clipping issues.
> 
> As far as JW goes you're the only one I seen comment on bad dialogue and I have to say my experiences were very different. I have no idea why you couldn't understand what was being said half the time.  Not once did I have any trouble understanding the dialogue (let alone half the time).
> 
> Anyway…I'm not questioning your experiences, I just find them interesting.


+1 Maybe his master volume must be extremely low and or his subwoofer gain/signal levels are low. That would be my guess.

What EQ software are you using that says your sub is hitting 95dB at 15hz? Also, what master volume are those levels taken note of? Gain level? Signal level?

The reason we are disagreeing with you is because you're making a statement that is contrary to what this entire community is saying. The only logical explanation for your poor experiences is an environmental issue.

Graphs prove that Godzilla's bass has clipping issues. So for you to say it's well done, is in fact wrong and it's also been proven that. I don't mean any offense.


----------



## beastaudio

bgtighe23 said:


> A great movie that excelled in almost every aspect - easily a top 3 for me.


I even use the m83 composed soundtrack for audio demos. Awesome awesome stuff.



digler84 said:


> i feel like most of the dinosaur steps and growls were lacking.


How is ANYONE to know what a dino growl is "Supposed" to sound like? You remember bro?  That's a dang good memory! I mean, what if they never even growled and just walked around popping and clicking and whimpering? What if Hollywood is feeding us lies and propaganda about Dinos in the first place man? Golly, so many question just flooded my brain just now!


----------



## bgtighe23

beastaudio said:


> I even use the m83 composed soundtrack for audio demos. Awesome awesome stuff.


Would this be it?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...qid=1448645097&ref_=sr_1_fkmr1_1&sr=8-1-fkmr1


----------



## bgtighe23

digler84 said:


> i agree with most of what saprano said. i went into it expecting a fantastic audio experience and came away with just, meh. to me, the surrounds could have been waaaay more active, and i feel like most of the dinosaur steps and growls were lacking. it just seemed pulled back so to speak. i found the levels to be quite low as well, because i found myself turning it up several decibles from my normal viewing volume. even then it didn't seem as dynamic as i expected. on a side note, i did rent from redbox, and even though it showed master HD, could it be possible it's a different mix level-wise? there have been issues with redbox before......
> 
> 
> as far as the movie though, it was fairly enjoyable. somewhat of a rehash of the first one and a little predictable, but the kids really enjoyed it and i didn't mind the story too much.


Hi-fi is reproducing the audio/track/media as it was originally recorded. Even with music, I'm turning up my bass levels quite a bit. That's how I prefer it.

This was their take on dinosaur steps and growls. Because it's not how you wanted it to be, doesn't mean it wasn't dynamic or pulled back. I prefer content with more bass. That's why I ran JW with a little more sub amp gain and 5dB hot. I also purchased the blu-ray.


----------



## beastaudio

bgtighe23 said:


> Would this be it?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...qid=1448645097&ref_=sr_1_fkmr1_1&sr=8-1-fkmr1


Yep, but you could pretty much just scoop the last track on that disc, with Susanne Sundfor and call it a day. It's the best on of the bunch. Matter of fact, itll be the first track I play when I get home and out of this darned office.


----------



## Kini62

Watched Terminator Genesis the other night. Kind of liked the movie. Actually wouldn't mind watching it again. 

Thought the soundtrack was pretty good, although I'm not that picky. 

Anyone know what frequency the bus flip scene was? Seemed to have a nice effect in my room, kind of like the WWZ grenade, sort of.


----------



## bgtighe23

beastaudio said:


> Yep, but you could pretty much just scoop the last track on that disc, with Susanne Sundfor and call it a day. It's the best on of the bunch. Matter of fact, itll be the first track I play when I get home and out of this darned office.


Even though I love my CDs (non SACD), I love the AAC iTunes file a little more

Thanks. I'll be sure to take a listen!


----------



## asere

Some U571. I've never seen it. Is the bass really awesome?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthSky

asere said:


> Some U571. I've never seen it. Is the bass really awesome?


Only the depth charges; the movie is so so with plastic acting. ...Personal opinion.


----------



## asere

NorthSky said:


> Only the depth charges; the movie is so so with plastic acting. ...Personal opinion.


I can't believe I missed it. It's a 2000 film. Also no dts bomb with this one, correct?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthSky

asere said:


> I can't believe I missed it. It's a 2000 film. Also no dts bomb with this one, correct?


I don't know *asere*; it's been a long time. Best would be to get the CD-R disc to fix that issue in your Onkyo TX-SR805 receiver.
Then you wouldn't have to worry anymore, about any BR disc you buy. 

♦ http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=107233

1. Email Onkyo and ask them for the DTS Bomb CD-R fix.
2. If not possible, ask them if you can download it from somewhere (burn your own CD-R).
3. If Onkyo still cannot accomodate you, ask if someone can send you a copy by mail, a member here @ AVSForum. 

* It takes less than a minute to update your receiver by following a very simple routine. ...An official Onkyo (older) thread would be the best place to ask.
I used to have that CD-R myself a long time ago which I used to fix that "DTS Bomb" issue, but I have no clue where it is, or if I still even have it. 

*'U-571'* is a 4.5 stars rating @ Databass. On Blu-ray it has a DTS-HD MA 5.1 soundtrack. And I bet that today you can get it for about five bucks. 
Today is Black Friday, so maybe only two bucks.


----------



## asere

NorthSky said:


> I don't know *asere*; it's been a long time. Best would be to get the CD-R disc to fix that issue in your Onkyo TX-SR805 receiver.
> Then you wouldn't have to worry anymore, about any BR disc you buy.
> 
> ♦ http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=107233
> 
> 1. Email Onkyo and ask them for the DTS Bomb CD-R fix.
> 2. If not possible, ask them if you can download it from somewhere (burn your own CD-R).
> 3. If Onkyo still cannot accomodate you, ask if someone can send you a copy by mail, a member here @ AVSForum.
> 
> * It takes less than a minute to update your receiver by following a very simple routine. ...An official Onkyo (older) thread would be the best place to ask.
> I used to have that CD-R myself a long time ago which I used to fix that "DTS Bomb" issue, but I have no clue where it is, or if I still even have it.
> 
> *'U-571'* is a 4.5 stars rating @ Databass. On Blu-ray it has a DTS-HD MA 5.1 soundtrack. And I bet that today you can get it for about five bucks.
> Today is Black Friday, so maybe only two bucks.


Thanks. Yes I bought it today for 3.96 black Friday.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bgtighe23

How was the LFE in Divergent? It's on sale for $6

Also, Pixels is on sale for $13

Lots of nice Blu-Ray deals here:http://www.blu-ray.com/deals/?sortby=price&category=bluray


----------



## saprano

Hopinater said:


> I find your experiences interesting, they seem to be in stark contrast to what everyone else has said regarding the movies you mentioned.
> 
> You're the first person I've seen that has stated that Godzilla has bass that is well done. Everyone else talks about it's clipping issues.


 Didn't notice any clipping issues. The bass to me was full and detailed. I especially liked the beginning when that, whatever it's called, is coming out the shell. The pulsating sounds sounded strong, separated and not one note to me. 



> As far as JW goes you're the only one I seen comment on bad dialogue and I have to say my experiences were very different. I have no idea why you couldn't understand what was being said half the time.  Not once did I have any trouble understanding the dialogue (let alone half the time).
> 
> Anyway…I'm not questioning your experiences, I just find them interesting.


 A few times it was just muffled. It's not the best of recorded dialog. I'll have to watch it again and see if this experience is repeated. All my settings are correct.


----------



## saprano

bgtighe23 said:


> +1 Maybe his master volume must be extremely low and or his subwoofer gain/signal levels are low. That would be my guess.
> 
> What EQ software are you using that says your sub is hitting 95dB at 15hz? Also, what master volume are those levels taken note of? Gain level? Signal level?
> 
> The reason we are disagreeing with you is because you're making a statement that is contrary to what this entire community is saying. The only logical explanation for your poor experiences is an environmental issue.
> 
> Graphs prove that Godzilla's bass has clipping issues. So for you to say it's well done, is in fact wrong and it's also been proven that. I don't mean any offense.


 Actually i'm not using any measurement software. I'm using an SPL meter at the LP. I get output down to 15hz then it drops off from there. 

Movies like Elysium have most of its content below 20hz and i found that to be more impactful the JW.


----------



## asere

Ok so with the dept attack scene with U571 what are you supposed to hear/feel? I had my master volume at -20 with my Kreisel 12012 and I've heard better. I didn't hear a thing or feel a thing from my sub. It was just a loud scene.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bgtighe23

asere said:


> Ok so with the dept attack scene with U571 what are you supposed to hear/feel? I had my master volume at -20 with my Kreisel 12012 and I've heard better. I didn't hear a thing or feel a thing from my sub. It was just a loud scene.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


What is your equipment list?

Sub/reveiver


----------



## asere

bgtighe23 said:


> What is your equipment list?
> 
> Sub/reveiver


Receiver TX SR805, SVS Prime towers and center with surrounds. And KK sub as I mentioned. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MKtheater

Hey Fatshaft, if possible a comparison of MI:rogue nation vs Ghost protocol and JP 3 vs JW.


----------



## bgtighe23

asere said:


> Receiver TX SR805, SVS Prime towers and center with surrounds. And KK sub as I mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I didn't see your post. What is the KK sub?


----------



## digler84

beastaudio said:


> How is ANYONE to know what a dino growl is "Supposed" to sound like? You remember bro?  That's a dang good memory! I mean, what if they never even growled and just walked around popping and clicking and whimpering? What if Hollywood is feeding us lies and propaganda about Dinos in the first place man? Golly, so many question just flooded my brain just now!


you really went there....didn't you? smh.



bgtighe23 said:


> Hi-fi is reproducing the audio/track/media as it was originally recorded. Even with music, I'm turning up my bass levels quite a bit. That's how I prefer it.
> 
> This was their take on dinosaur steps and growls. Because it's not how you wanted it to be, doesn't mean it wasn't dynamic or pulled back. I prefer content with more bass. That's why I ran JW with a little more sub amp gain and 5dB hot. I also purchased the blu-ray.


I'm having a little trouble wrapping my mind around this statement. With all this being said, why do we have this thread in the first place if we just accept that was what their "take" was? Every comment in this thread deals with the levels and extension and whether it matched what was on-screen or not. And by your statement that means nobody should take exception to the Hobbit movies because that was their take on a good movie soundtrack.  simply put, i expected more from the soundtrack, especially since we have been pretty spoiled this year with some powerful tracks. and when you consider the fact that the movie deals with giant beasts romping around, then i guess most would expect a harder hitting track than what this has. many have made the same assessment about it. and i have no issue with running the subs hot considering i run my 8db hot to begin with. apples to apples, JW didn't compete with some of the other movies that dropped this year.


----------



## asere

bgtighe23 said:


> I didn't see your post. What is the KK sub?


I mentioned with the U571 movie on the dept attack scene it was loud but I couldn't hear nor feel the rumble or shake. You asked me about my equipment and that was Onkyo 805 receiver, SVS PRIME towers with center and surrounds with Kreisel 12012 sub.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bgtighe23

asere said:


> I mentioned with the U571 movie on the dept attack scene it was loud but I couldn't hear nor feel the rumble or shake. You asked me about my equipment and that was Onkyo 805 receiver, SVS PRIME towers with center and surrounds with Kreisel 12012 sub.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Never realized that the Kreisel was a sub  I'm so sorry haha

That's pretty interesting that you didn't feel or hear any shake. Have you watched the entire movie or just once scene? Maybe it's as something as simple as the wrong scene was said for you to watch. I've never seen the movie but I've read lots of reviews on it. There should be some nice ULF in that movie somewhere.


----------



## asere

bgtighe23 said:


> Never realized that the Kreisel was a sub  I'm so sorry haha
> 
> That's pretty interesting that you didn't feel or hear any shake. Have you watched the entire movie or just once scene? Maybe it's as something as simple as the wrong scene was said for you to watch. I've never seen the movie but I've read lots of reviews on it. There should be some nice ULF in that movie somewhere.


No worries lol. I've watch half so far. This morning I skipped to the dept attack scene and that's when I didn't notice a thing. I'll continue where I left off and see. I'll report back.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthSky

asere said:


> Ok so with the dept attack scene with U571 what are you supposed to hear/feel? I had my master volume at -20 with my Kreisel 12012 and I've heard better. I didn't hear a thing or feel a thing from my sub. It was just a loud scene.


That's it; there is no rumbling bass, just deep loud underwater explosions when the charges are set to detonate. ...Short but effective. 
The sound effects are great and realistic. They were not created to sound boosted and superficial like in most movies nowadays...Terminator, Ultron, Andreas, Pixels, Jurassic, Max, ...

U-571 has an intelligent sound mix, like Black Hawk Down and Master and Commander and The Patriot and Oblivion and Fury and American Sniper and Lone Survivor and Saving Private Ryan and Whiplash and Birdman and Gravity and Interstellar.


----------



## bgtighe23

digler84 said:


> I'm having a little trouble wrapping my mind around this statement. With all this being said, why do we have this thread in the first place if we just accept that was what their "take" was? Every comment in this thread deals with the levels and extension and whether it matched what was on-screen or not. And by your statement that means nobody should take exception to the Hobbit movies because that was their take on a good movie soundtrack.  simply put, i expected more from the soundtrack, especially since we have been pretty spoiled this year with some powerful tracks. and when you consider the fact that the movie deals with giant beasts romping around, then i guess most would expect a harder hitting track than what this has. many have made the same assessment about it. and i have no issue with running the subs hot considering i run my 8db hot to begin with. apples to apples, JW didn't compete with some of the other movies that dropped this year.


I don't disagree with that you're saying. I'm just trying to understand/defend a billion dollar company's reasoning why they didn't implement louder bass. 

It's just like choosing speakers, it's all personal preference. It's why some people run their subs with lower gain than others. While I would have enjoyed more bass, that's just my preference.

The Hobbit series is a story line. That's why it was summarized as best as possible in the beginning of the LOTR movies. There was also lots of complaints about the first two movies in the bass area. The 3rd did a little better. Was it because of the lack-of-bass complaints? or because it had to do with a battle between 5 different armies? 

I never said JW was a great movie in the LFE/ULF category. I enjoyed the bit of bass that was present and I enjoyed the movie in its entirety. It was a decent flick that was well worth the watch.


----------



## asere

NorthSky said:


> That's it; there is no rumbling bass, just deep loud underwater explosions when the charges are set to detonate. ...Short but effective.
> The sound effects are great and realistic. They were not created to sound boosted and superficial like in most movies nowadays...Terminator, Ultron, Andreas, Pixels, Jurassic, Max, ...
> 
> U-571 has an intelligent sound mix, like Black Hawk Down and Master and Commander and The Patriot and Oblivion and Fury and American Sniper and Lone Survivor and Saving Private Ryan and Whiplash and Birdman and Gravity and Interstellar.


I see however all I've read is shake. I had no shake like poltergeist, live, die, repeat.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bgtighe23

Well, I know this movie was from 2014, but I just watched Lucy and really enjoyed it. I thought the ending was a bit much, but the idea was cool I suppose. I really enjoyed the introduction, and the bass throughout the movie. I'm surprised it hasn't come up as often in threads.

Edge of Tomorrow was a very enjoyable movie with a very enjoyable soundtrack! Both movies recommended.


----------



## NorthSky

asere said:


> I see however all I've read is shake. I had no shake like poltergeist, live, die, repeat.


That's what I said; no rumbling bass, no shaking in U-571 just realistic depth charges with major force. 

The two other movies you just mentioned are exorcism and sci-fi flicks...so they can boost the bass all they want because it's NOT realistic. 

* If you want true realistic bass check some documentaries on the atomic bomb, or rocket launchers from NASA, or people standing @ the runaway strip's end of a major airport with the biggest Boeing jets. 

Electronica synthesizer computer generated with digital DSP sound effects for car shows; 170+ decibels inside a van, car, truck! 

There are two type of movies; realistic ones, and fake. We're talking strictly "bass" here.
Music is best for realistic bass; drum kit and amplified bass guitar and organ with 64-foot pipes.
For sheer dynamics; the full classical orchestra with 70+ musicians. ...And well recorded by the very best pro recordists.

♦ But yeah, the depth charges in U-571 have tremendous power. ...They are very short but scary deadly. [email protected] one point there is a series of them, and that, is the ultimate POW WOW in that flick.


----------



## GPBURNS

Roger Waters The Wall
looking forward to this
reviews are good but waiting for someone from here to give a spin 
https://www.avforums.com/review/roger-waters-the-wall-blu-ray-review.12102


----------



## NorthSky

GPBURNS said:


> Roger Waters The Wall
> looking forward to this
> reviews are good but waiting for someone from here to give a spin
> https://www.avforums.com/review/roger-waters-the-wall-blu-ray-review.12102


I'm all over this Blu-ray Dolby Atmos 3D surround immersive sound live music concert/documentary title...next week.


----------



## GPBURNS

NorthSky said:


> I'm all over this Blu-ray Dolby Atmos 3D surround immersive sound live music concert/documentary title...next week.


yes -plus 2.39:1 video for us CIH users - sweet


----------



## Fatshaft

GPBURNS said:


> Roger Waters The Wall
> looking forward to this
> reviews are good but waiting for someone from here to give a spin
> https://www.avforums.com/review/roger-waters-the-wall-blu-ray-review.12102


GP,
I got this and will pva it when I get a chance
I've listened to maybe the first 15 minutes and can't wait to listen to it all

It sounded pretty dam good to me!!!


----------



## asere

bgtighe23 said:


> Never realized that the Kreisel was a sub  I'm so sorry haha
> 
> That's pretty interesting that you didn't feel or hear any shake. Have you watched the entire movie or just once scene? Maybe it's as something as simple as the wrong scene was said for you to watch. I've never seen the movie but I've read lots of reviews on it. There should be some nice ULF in that movie somewhere.


Well just watch the entire movie. The audio was nice but again. When others have mentioned it digs deep or low I heard nor felt any of that. It should be described by others as loud but not low and room shaking.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> GP,
> I got this and will pva it when I get a chance
> I've listened to maybe the first 15 minutes and can't wait to listen to it all
> 
> It sounded pretty dam good to me!!!


cool - I don't think too may concerts have been graphed - 
music kinda different beast then soundtracks thou -
nice weight down to least 30hz would be awesome


----------



## tanwn1

asere said:


> I mentioned with the U571 movie on the dept attack scene it was loud but I couldn't hear nor feel the rumble or shake. You asked me about my equipment and that was Onkyo 805 receiver, SVS PRIME towers with center and surrounds with Kreisel 12012 sub.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I don't think a single kk12012 can reproduce below 20hz with sufficient db compare to say a rhymik fv15.....


----------



## Fatshaft

GPBURNS said:


> cool - I don't think too may concerts have been graphed -
> music kinda different beast then soundtracks thou -
> nice weight down to least 30hz would be awesome


Ya music hits around 30hz but the first 15 min or so I can swear I heard much lower!
Again can't wait for this one

Omg wife just said she's ok watching this tonight....off I go!!!!


----------



## asere

tanwn1 said:


> I don't think a single kk12012 can reproduce below 20hz with sufficient db compare to say a rhymik fv15.....


With War of the Worlds, Edge of Tomorrow I hear and feel rumble.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bgtighe23

asere said:


> With War of the Worlds, Edge of Tomorrow I hear and feel rumble.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Rumble and below 20Hz frequencies are two different things for sure. I'm not sure how your sub performs with frequencies below 20Hz.


----------



## asere

bgtighe23 said:


> Rumble and below 20Hz frequencies are two different things for sure. I'm not sure how your sub performs with frequencies below 20Hz.


It performs well and starts to roll off after 20hz per REW. Of course I'm in a room that's 5200cf and open to other areas.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> Ya music hits around 30hz but the first 15 min or so I can swear I heard much lower!
> Again can't wait for this one
> 
> Omg wife just said she's ok watching this tonight....off I go!!!!


Big thanks to you and GP as I had not even heard of this until this thread.  Is this only available as an import? Looking forward to your report after you watch.


----------



## jsil

The Roger Waters special edition comes out 12-15-15 and single disc on 12-1-15 on Amazon.


----------



## bgtighe23

asere said:


> It performs well and starts to roll off after 20hz per REW. Of course I'm in a room that's 5200cf and open to other areas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


If it starts to roll off at 20Hz and has that large of a room to fill, and it's a single sub, then not being able to feel ULF isn't unrealistic.


----------



## Fatshaft

Roger Waters The Wall...
I hate to give reviews as you all know it is 100% subjective!

So this is 100% my take!:

I completely love it
Eeeeehhhhh allo? It's The Wall !!!!

The sound is very good the effects hit pretty low especially at the end when the wall falls!!!!

It is extremely sad to watch and my wife and I both got very emotional watching this.
You see a side of Roger waters that has to hit you in the heart!!

He is no doubt infatuated with what the war means and its history!!!!

Brought me many memories of my youth both good and bad of course.

I will post the graph later
Re: the graph...it puts dome blockbuster movies to shame !!!!


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> Roger Waters The Wall...
> I hate to give reviews as you all know it is 100% subjective!
> 
> So this is 100% my take!:
> 
> I completely love it
> Eeeeehhhhh allo? It's The Wall !!!!
> 
> The sound is very good the effects hit pretty low especially at the end when the wall falls!!!!
> 
> It is extremely sad to watch and my wife and I both got very emotional watching this.
> You see a side of Roger waters that has to hit you in the heart!!
> 
> He is no doubt infatuated with what the war means and its history!!!!
> 
> Brought me many memories of my youth both good and bad of course.
> 
> I will post the graph later
> Re: the graph...it puts dome blockbuster movies to shame !!!!


Thanks Fatshaft! Looking forward to checking this out. Sounds like the effects bass is great, but how is the kick drum, bass guitar and musical bass in general in the mix? My biggest pet peeve with live music blu rays is when the mix/recording does not capture the kick drum prominently enough and same with the bass guitar. How are these two aspects with this one in your opinion?


----------



## bear123

I have not been watching many movies lately, even though there are plenty that I need to revisit now that I have vastly more capable subs than I have had in the past.

I watched San Andreas, and it is the first movie I can remember watching that had me reaching for the remote at -15 MV. Either the bass is VERY hot, or I put the house curve in a bit too hot lol. I have not measured my FR since I got my amp repaired, so not sure what the net result is on my bottom end with my house curve combined with the DEQ I set up. I might be 10 or 15 hot down really low without realizing it. But the few demo scenes I played after setting things up didn't seem like it was unreasonably hot(WWZ grenade, Washington Monument scene, etc).

Also watched Home with my youngest....I'd pass on it if you have not seen it yet.


----------



## bear123

I have not been watching many movies lately, even though there are plenty that I need to revisit now that I have vastly more capable subs than I have had in the past.

I watched San Andreas, and it is the first movie I can remember watching that had me reaching for the remote at -15 MV. Either the bass is VERY hot, or I put the house curve in a bit too hot lol. I have not measured my FR since I got my amp repaired, so not sure what the net result is on my bottom end with my house curve combined with the DEQ I set up. I might be 10 or 15 hot down really low without realizing it. But the few demo scenes I played after setting things up didn't seem like it was unreasonably hot(WWZ grenade, Washington Monument scene, etc).

Also watched Home with my youngest....I'd pass on it if you have not seen it yet.


----------



## Fatshaft

Toe said:


> Thanks Fatshaft! Looking forward to checking this out. Sounds like the effects bass is great, but how is the kick drum, bass guitar and musical bass in general in the mix? My biggest pet peeve with live music blu rays is when the mix/recording does not capture the kick drum prominently enough and same with the bass guitar. How are these two aspects with this one in your opinion?


Toe,
You know by now I'm not scared to crank my volume and there were moments I brought it down. 
It does hit hard. The guitars really stood out and sounded fantastic (I owe credit to my speakers here)
Roger did put quit a few twists to some songs to his flavour!

This concert is a no-brainer to me...get it if you like Floyd! 

I'll be re-watching this quite a few more times...be warned though, it's an emotional ride as he really tries for you to understand
what the vets went through...I did not know his dad and gran-dad were Veterans! 
He also lets you know how much this has affected him and you will see him emotional !!!

I'm pretty sure you'll enjoy it


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> Toe,
> You know by now I'm not scared to crank my volume and there were moments I brought it down.
> It does hit hard. The guitars really stood out and sounded fantastic (I owe credit to my speakers here)
> Roger did put quit a few twists to some songs to his flavour!
> 
> This concert is a no-brainer to me...get it if you like Floyd!
> 
> I'll be re-watching this quite a few more times...be warned though, it's an emotional ride as he really tries for you to understand
> what the vets went through...I did not know his dad and gran-dad were Veterans!
> He also lets you know how much this has affected him and you will see him emotional !!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure you'll enjoy it


Sold!  Great report! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Alan P

I watched The Wall this weekend as well and it definitely has some really low parts in it (not in the music).

The music sounded great though!

I of course knew the history behind The Wall and Roger Waters' father dying in the war and how Roger dealt with it..it is after all what the album is about. Just my personal opinion, but I think Roger really needs some therapy.  This has been bugging him way too much for way too long!


----------



## Alan P

I watched The Wall this weekend as well and it definitely has some really low parts in it (not in the music).

The music sounded great though!

I of course knew the history behind The Wall and Roger Waters' father dying in the war and how Roger dealt with it..it is after all what the album is about. Just my personal opinion, but I think Roger really needs some therapy.  This has been bugging him way too much for way too long!


----------



## beastaudio

GPBURNS said:


> Roger Waters The Wall
> looking forward to this
> reviews are good but waiting for someone from here to give a spin
> https://www.avforums.com/review/roger-waters-the-wall-blu-ray-review.12102


Yea, hey sergio, how you gonna have the pva already and not post that sucker up! I will have my copy tonight or tomorrow when it arrives from Amazon. The rest of my life will stop for a short period so that I can get through this disc.



asere said:


> Well just watch the entire movie. The audio was nice but again. When others have mentioned it digs deep or low I heard nor felt any of that. It should be described by others as loud but not low and room shaking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


a single kk12012 won't create the room shaking experience that comes from this track, it's simply not enough displacement for the space you mentioned. This scene is also not to be compared really to WotW or something like that, but if you have a system capable, and don't mind the sub trim a little hot, it's a pretty fun scene to experience.


----------



## asere

beastaudio said:


> Yea, hey sergio, how you gonna have the pva already and not post that sucker up! I will have my copy tonight or tomorrow when it arrives from Amazon. The rest of my life will stop for a short period so that I can get through this disc.
> 
> 
> 
> a single kk12012 won't create the room shaking experience that comes from this track, it's simply not enough displacement for the space you mentioned. This scene is also not to be compared really to WotW or something like that, but if you have a system capable, and don't mind the sub trim a little hot, it's a pretty fun scene to experience.


I'm looking at getting a second one. I hope it will provide more extension.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatshaft

beastaudio said:


> Yea, hey sergio, how you gonna have the pva already and not post that sucker up! I will have my copy tonight or tomorrow when it arrives from Amazon. The rest of my life will stop for a short period so that I can get through this disc.


Man. completely forgot to post it...so sorry guys.









AlanP,

I completely agree that Roger needs help


----------



## NorthSky

Alan P said:


> I watched The Wall this weekend as well and it definitely has some really low parts in it (not in the music).
> 
> *The music sounded great though!*
> 
> I of course knew the history behind The Wall and Roger Waters' father dying in the war and how Roger dealt with it..it is after all what the album is about. Just my personal opinion, but I think Roger really needs some therapy.  This has been bugging him way too much for way too long!


But it also works very well in his favor, and in the favor of all his fans and of all the people working with/for him. 

*'The Wall'* is a major accomplishment in the music world of Pink Floyd. And some great historic accomplishments come from great familial emotions.

As far as I'm concerned Roger can perform 'The Wall' everywhere in the world for millions of new fans till he dies. 
But he also has other great shows/albums. ...He is one of the top artist performers with real substance.

His *'In The Flesh - Live'* (DVD Video and 2-disc multichannel SACD set) and *'Amused To Death'* (Blu-ray Audio and multichannel/stereo hybrid SACD) are top notch deliveries; message and sound quality (bass) wise, and picture too from the former, on DVD, and QSound encoding from the later, on CD.

* Pink Floyd, Roger, David...this is the real sh!t stuff here, music with essential bass. ...And wayyyyyyyyyyyyy more...


----------



## Reefdvr27

I ran out to the mail box to see if my Wall copy came after seeing this, but no dice! Hopefully tomorrow! I have waited along time for it. 

I did watch the new Mad Max last night and I loved it! Loads of bass, I was not sure if I would like it or not considering that I am not to much of a fan of remakes, but this one was good!


----------



## Alan P

NorthSky said:


> But it also works very well in his favor, and in the favor of all his fans and of all the people working with/for him.
> 
> *'The Wall'* is a major accomplishment in the music world of Pink Floyd. And some great historic accomplishments come from great familial emotions.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned Roger can perform 'The Wall' everywhere in the world for millions of new fans till he dies.
> But he also has other great shows/albums. ...He is one of the top artist performers with real substance.
> 
> His *'In The Flesh - Live'* (DVD Video and 2-disc multichannel SACD set) and *'Amused To Death'* (Blu-ray Audio and multichannel/stereo hybrid SACD) are top notch deliveries; message and sound quality (bass) wise, and picture too from the former, on DVD, and QSound encoding from the later, on CD.
> 
> * Pink Floyd, Roger, David...this is the real sh!t stuff here, music with essential bass. ...And wayyyyyyyyyyyyy more...


Oh, don't get me wrong...I'm a huge Pink Floyd and Roger Waters fan. I think Wish You Were Here is one of my favorite albums of all time and Amused to Death is my favorite Waters album.

Lots of strife in the Pink Floyd catalog, and I understand that is part of what makes it so great...I just wish poor Roger could start to let things go a bit and be a happier person in general.


----------



## NorthSky

I understand Alan; and I believe Roger is simply following the course of his own destiny, with embrace in the things he feels comfortably numb with. 
His aura zone is sacred deep down where it resides trouble-water free. ...That's my own perception, how I see it personally. I would love to meet the man and exchange some.

♦ _Wish you Were Here_ - Right on! ...Welcome to the Machine - Shine on you Crazy Diamond - Have a Cigar.


----------



## NorthSky




----------



## Transmaniacon

Finally got around to watching Cloverfield with my new X12, I now know why it's a 5-star bass movie


----------



## Shreds

Anyone got a line on this new Fantastic Four flick?


----------



## ambesolman

Shreds said:


> Anyone got a line on this new Fantastic Four flick?



Just going by the reviews, but I've only heard that the franchise's name is misleading


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## bgtighe23

Transmaniacon said:


> Finally got around to watching Cloverfield with my new X12, I now know why it's a 5-star bass movie


I forgot about that movie 

I guess I should re-watch it on my UM-18s

THANKS!

PS: Have you watched Lucy on your X12? Lots of good bass isn't action based, its the intro, music, things like that. But there is good bass in some action scenes as well.


----------



## Bassment

I watched scorch trials 10 dB louder than i normally watch movies, and turned the bass up +5 dB on top of my normal +10 dB bass. It was pretty good for bass, but it was essentially 25 dB louder than recorded.


----------



## Scott Simonian

I hope you broke some stuff at those levels.


----------



## Transmaniacon

bgtighe23 said:


> I forgot about that movie
> 
> I guess I should re-watch it on my UM-18s
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> PS: Have you watched Lucy on your X12? Lots of good bass isn't action based, its the intro, music, things like that. But there is good bass in some action scenes as well.


It's impressive to say the least, I don't think the sound is as dynamic as something like Lone Survivor, but the bass is ridiculous. I haven't seen Lucy, will have to get around to watching it one of these days.


----------



## Fatshaft

Bassment said:


> I watched scorch trials 10 dB louder than i normally watch movies, and turned the bass up +5 dB on top of my normal +10 dB bass. It was pretty good for bass, but it was essentially 25 dB louder than recorded.


Dam, I love to read this stuff!!! 

Now you're talking!


----------



## Reefdvr27

Fatshaft said:


> Dam, I love to read this stuff!!!
> 
> Now you're talking!


Haha that reminds me of Asims house! We were flexing the back wall with his dual Orbit Shifters LOL


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> Roger Waters The Wall...
> I hate to give reviews as you all know it is 100% subjective!
> 
> So this is 100% my take!:
> 
> I completely love it
> Eeeeehhhhh allo? It's The Wall !!!!
> 
> The sound is very good the effects hit pretty low especially at the end when the wall falls!!!!
> 
> It is extremely sad to watch and my wife and I both got very emotional watching this.
> You see a side of Roger waters that has to hit you in the heart!!
> 
> He is no doubt infatuated with what the war means and its history!!!!
> 
> Brought me many memories of my youth both good and bad of course.
> 
> I will post the graph later
> Re: the graph...it puts dome blockbuster movies to shame !!!!





Toe said:


> Thanks Fatshaft! Looking forward to checking this out. Sounds like the effects bass is great, but how is the kick drum, bass guitar and musical bass in general in the mix? My biggest pet peeve with live music blu rays is when the mix/recording does not capture the kick drum prominently enough and same with the bass guitar. How are these two aspects with this one in your opinion?


Pretty much spot on Fat - Great flix for collection - Looked and sounded superb - 
Toe I know what you mean on audio - even this disc could have use a bit more snap/slam in those areas.


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> Pretty much spot on Fat - Great flix for collection - Looked and sounded superb -
> Toe I know what you mean on audio - even this disc could have use a bit more snap/slam in those areas.


Thanks for the report GP and unfortunately most concert discs don't seem to fully get this area the way I like it, so it's not surprising to hear this one is the same to some degree. Sounds like it is great otherwise though and I cant wait to check it out! Probably going to wait until I get my new surrounds to watch it, but that should happen this month or next at the latest.


----------



## beastaudio

I enjoyed The Wall for sure. I posted on my fb that it is something that the youth of today should be required to watch. These poor kids that need babysitting/counseling at the age of 20 because everything in this world offends them and their feelings get hurt. Kids younger than them used to head to war as a right of passage. The sacrifices made by so many for freedom are all but forgotten. A very emotional ride with this disc watching Roger in the cutscenes. It elicits much more of a reaction than the simple compact disc ever did for me.


----------



## Alan P

beastaudio said:


> I enjoyed The Wall for sure. I posted on my fb that it is something that the youth of today should be required to watch. These poor kids that need babysitting/counseling at the age of 20 because everything in this world offends them and their feelings get hurt. Kids younger than them used to head to war as a right of passage. The sacrifices made by so many for freedom are all but forgotten. A very emotional ride with this disc watching Roger in the cutscenes. It elicits much more of a reaction than the simple compact disc ever did for me.


The night after watching The Wall I just had to watch Saving Private Ryan...the two went together well.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Alan P said:


> The night after watching The Wall I just had to watch Saving Private Ryan...the two went together well.


How was the bass in Saving Private Ryan? I have not watched it in my theater yet, but I do remember the movie being really good.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Pain Infliction said:


> How was the bass in Saving Private Ryan? I have not watched it in my theater yet, but I do remember the movie being really good.


Mostly nothing below 30-35hz but it still sounds excellent.


----------



## Alan P

Pain Infliction said:


> How was the bass in Saving Private Ryan? I have not watched it in my theater yet, but I do remember the movie being really good.


Yeah, like Scott said, sounds great but nothing earth-shaking.

I think the most bass was with the tanks rolling into town in the final act. I haven't watched it in quite awhile and of course have all new subs now, but the opening raid on Omaha beach was sorely lacking in bass IMO. That opening scene is VERY gut wrenching emotionally, it should have had the low end to support it better.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Oh well. The movie is great and worth the re-watch so it is what it is.


----------



## kucharsk

Now if we could only get the *movie* _Pink Floyd: The Wall_ on Blu…


----------



## Rod2486

Since picking up The Wall the other day it has been running non stop on my player! Excellent show!


----------



## Fatshaft

Wow very surprised by this movie...there were some nice rumblings moments.


----------



## bgtighe23

Fatshaft said:


> Wow very surprised by this movie...there were some nice rumblings moments.


Nice graph!


----------



## Shreds

*The Man From U.N.C.L.E.
*​ 






 *
1:30:00*​ 





 *
1:32:45*​ 





 *
1:35:50*​ 





 *
1:36:50*​ 





 






 *
1:37:51*​ 





 *
 1:42:45*​ 





 *
1:45:30*​


----------



## Torqdog

You folks who have Roger Waters The Wall, how much is concert footage and how much is dedicated to Waters stuff? Reading the review from blu-ray.com;

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Roger-Waters-The-Wall-Blu-ray/12873/#Review

.........it's hard to tell when the concert stuff begins and the Waters stuff ends to the point that I was having second thoughts about getting this disc. But after reading all the reviews from you guys, it sounds like a must have.

But then I see Amazon reviews like this "Most Helpful" review and I'm right back on the fence. I was really hoping for straight forward concert film of this show.

_With all due respect to Roger Waters and his personal journey to come to terms with his grief over losing his father in WWII, I believe the off-stage travelogue takes up far too much screen time. It interrupts the flow of the concert. Make no mistake -- this film is about Roger, not the live concert. Fans of "The Wall" don't necessarily need or want to delve so deeply into the nuts and bolts of what pains Roger Waters personally. After 35 years of listening to the album, watching the 1982 film, and reading about the concept behind them, we get it already. At the end of the day, I think most of us just enjoy the music and bring our own joys and demons to the message behind it. But with this too-personal film, we are asked to experience it primarily on HIS level, not our own.

Not gonna lie: I wanted a straight-forward filmed souvenir of the concert experience I enjoyed the three times I saw the show live. When I read last year that the eventual release on home video would include snippets of Roger's travels on the healing road, I had no idea there would be so many of them and take up so much time. Granted, without those extra segments the concert video would run pretty short -- pretty much just the length of the album. So I guess I can live with a LITTLE padding here and there. But in my opinion it is just too much and too frequent._


----------



## raynist

Torqdog said:


> You folks who have Roger Waters The Wall, how much is concert footage and how much is dedicated to Waters stuff? Reading the review from blu-ray.com;
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Roger-Waters-The-Wall-Blu-ray/12873/#Review
> 
> .........it's hard to tell when the concert stuff begins and the Waters stuff ends to the point that I was having second thoughts about getting this disc. But after reading all the reviews from you guys, it sounds like a must have.


I would say 80% is concert.


----------



## NorthSky

85%


----------



## Torqdog

One other question regarding The Wall. Are the Waters odyssey bits assigned their own chapters? In other words, can one just hit the "next scene" button on the remote and effectively skip these segments?


----------



## Fatshaft

Torqdog said:


> One other question regarding The Wall. Are the Waters odyssey bits assigned their own chapters? In other words, can one just hit the "next scene" button on the remote and effectively skip these segments?


Yes just hit the next key and you're good to go


----------



## Torqdog

Thanks. I'm on my way to Amazon. Price today is $17.24


----------



## NorthSky

I re-watched these two guys last night (it's been a while): 










And I thought the bass was loud, and undefined, unrefined, and unsophisticated...but loud with a wallop. 

I prefer 'The Wall' with Roger Waters & the gang. But 'Hot Fuzz' is much funnier.

* Oh, it's a five stars flick (bass content); I just locked. Well, what do I know. I know that it's loud and overly so. But it's fun loud.


----------



## Scott Simonian

My goodness. You actually have a HT system, Bob? 

Why you no share?


----------



## NorthSky

Scott Simonian said:


> My goodness. You actually have a HT system, Bob?
> 
> Why you no share?


It's a Fisher soundbar, with integrated woofers, four of them, 2" a piece. I got clean 500Hz vibrations in my bedroom. My Mum always tell me to turn it down.


----------



## Torqdog

I received the Rush R-40 bluray/CD package today. Previous concert offerings from Rush have been some of the worst mixed concert vids I own, such a shame for such a popular band like this to allow that to happen. Anyway, I watched the first set tonight and they finally got this one right. Well mixed and even though it doesn't dig down into the ULF frequencies, there is plenty of Geddy throughout.


----------



## tvuong

^^ hope to get sometime to view this R40 concert. I agree with the bad mixes from previous concerts- real disappointment. Thanks.


----------



## HeffeMusic

Hello all,
I notice you guys bring up movies from the past to discuss. I have to add the last Diehard movie, A good day to die hard! Wow is the sound amazing on this 7.1 DTS Master Audio track. I know there have been charts on this movie in the past but there is definitely som serious ULF in this flick.

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## beastaudio

tvuong said:


> ^^ hope to get sometime to view this R40 concert. I agree with the bad mixes from previous concerts- real disappointment. Thanks.


You guys didn't like "Time Machine?" I thought it was pretty well done.


----------



## saprano

NorthSky said:


> I re-watched these two guys last night (it's been a while):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought the bass was loud, and undefined, unrefined, and unsophisticated...but loud with a wallop.
> 
> I prefer 'The Wall' with Roger Waters & the gang. But 'Hot Fuzz' is much funnier.
> 
> * Oh, it's a five stars flick (bass content); I just locked. Well, what do I know. I know that it's loud and overly so. But it's fun loud.


 The bass is purposely exaggerated. It's making fun of action movies that have bass is almost every scene, even when it doesn't need it. Like turning around slowly would have a low bass note. Haha. 

I think it's well done actually.


----------



## tvuong

beastaudio said:


> You guys didn't like "Time Machine?" I thought it was pretty well done.


Don't have this one. Time to add to the list. Thanks.


----------



## NorthSky

Yes saprano, the bass is "overly loud", and that was the fun intention (on purpose in homage to "Die Hard" type of Hollywood flicks). 
And 'Hot Fuzz' ended up as a 5 stars 'bass content' (top gun) in the databass system. Plus it is a fun flick highly rated too @ Rotten Tomatoes and around. 


It's funnily ironic, because you have other flicks like 'Ultron' for example with dismal bass, and overall audio.
Even flicks like 'San Andreas', and other cataclysm films where the bass should destroy your home...I'd rather watch again 'Hot Fuzz'. 
And that, is the comical irony.


----------



## audiofan1

Torqdog said:


> I received the Rush R-40 bluray/CD package today. Previous concert offerings from Rush have been some of the worst mixed concert vids I own, such a shame for such a popular band like this to allow that to happen. Anyway, I watched the first set tonight and they finally got this one right. Well mixed and even though it doesn't dig down into the ULF frequencies, there is plenty of Geddy throughout.


Finally


----------



## NorthSky

Rush is a Canadian Rock&Roll band too.


----------



## Torqdog

NorthSky said:


> Rush is a Canadian Rock&Roll band too.


Was........Neil Peart announced his retirement a couple days ago. This was Rush's' last tour fer sure.


----------



## Torqdog

beastaudio said:


> You guys didn't like "Time Machine?" I thought it was pretty well done.


I didn't care for it. I'm trying to remember whether R-30 or Time machine has Lifeson's guitar so poorly mixed. Either way, it was hard to listen to and I have a pretty forgiving system that's VERY easy on the ears.


----------



## Torqdog

Torqdog said:


> I received the Rush R-40 bluray/CD package today. Previous concert offerings from Rush have been some of the worst mixed concert vids I own, such a shame for such a popular band like this to allow that to happen. Anyway, I watched the first set tonight and they finally got this one right. Well mixed and even though it doesn't dig down into the ULF frequencies, there is plenty of Geddy throughout.


I just want to add that this mix is in no way perfect. Peart's drums, cymbals in particular are sometimes mixed too low and Geddy's vocals have somewhat of an echo that make it difficult to understand the words at times. However, I'll again state that this mix is far and away superior to all the past bluray concert vids from Rush. The video editing is also done well with most shots staying on subject for a couple seconds as opposed to the usual half second frenzy edits found on many other concert vids.


----------



## Hopinater

Torqdog said:


> I just want to add that this mix is in no way perfect. Peart's drums, cymbals in particular are sometimes mixed too low and Geddy's vocals have somewhat of an echo that make it difficult to understand the words at times. However, I'll again state that this mix is far and away superior to all the past bluray concert vids from Rush. The video editing is also done well with most shots staying on subject for a couple seconds as opposed to the usual half second frenzy edits found on many other concert vids.


This is good to know because I've been planning on getting a Rush Concert Disc and have been wondering which would be the best to get. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Toe

Torqdog said:


> I received the Rush R-40 bluray/CD package today. Previous concert offerings from Rush have been some of the worst mixed concert vids I own, such a shame for such a popular band like this to allow that to happen. Anyway, I watched the first set tonight and they finally got this one right. Well mixed and even though it doesn't dig down into the ULF frequencies, there is plenty of Geddy throughout.


Agreed about Rush concert recordings/mixes in general being VERY disappointing. I still think the Snakes and Arrows blu ray concert might be the worst recorded/mixed blu ray concert I have heard to date. 

So is R-40 a good recording/mix in general compared to other blu ray concerts or just relatively good compared to all the other awful Live Rush recordings/mixes? 

Another question for anyone who might know, but how are the Rush multichannel music discs? I only have Moving Pictures which I would say was decent, but nothing special. Do any of the others fare better for recording/mix compared to MP?


----------



## Torqdog

Toe said:


> Agreed about Rush concert recordings/mixes in general being VERY disappointing. I still think the Snakes and Arrows blu ray concert might be the worst recorded/mixed blu ray concert I have heard to date.
> 
> I agree!
> 
> So is R-40 a good recording/mix in general compared to other blu ray concerts or just relatively good compared to all the other awful Live Rush recordings/mixes?
> 
> Relatively good compared to other Rush blurays. Compared to the 80 or so concert blus I own, it's about average.........maybe slightly better than average. There's a lot of crap out there.
> 
> Another question for anyone who might know, but how are the Rush multichannel music discs? I only have Moving Pictures which I would say was decent, but nothing special. Do any of the others fare better for recording/mix compared to MP?
> 
> I own the 2112 bluray multi-channel as well as Moving Pictures. I like them both but when I compare, I'm usually focusing on the CD counterpart. My favorite multi-channel disc is the DVD audio of Pink Floyd's "Division Bell". It's not easy to find but well worth the effort. Bass is clean, smooth and for music, digs fairly deep in a few spots.


----------



## Toe

^^^^^^^^I couldn't agree more on Division Bell in 5.1! Dire Straights Brothers in Arms was my favorite for years, but DB dethroned it overall. I was always a bit luke warm to the DB album in general, but once I heard it in 5.1, it felt like that was how it was meant to be experienced and gave me a whole new appreciation for the material.


----------



## Fatshaft

WOW...Pan 2015 BluRay TrueHD 7.1!!!! 

Get ready for this one...(IF you like


----------



## ambesolman

Damn, and I had no desire to see this movie.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## irvin

You guys need to checkout Transporter: Refueled tons of bass through out the movie. Movie was ok no (Jason Staham).


----------



## Fatshaft

And here's that scene...awesome!


----------



## tvuong

^^ I will make it a kid movie night weekend


----------



## raynist

Torqdog said:


> I just want to add that this mix is in no way perfect. Peart's drums, cymbals in particular are sometimes mixed too low and Geddy's vocals have somewhat of an echo that make it difficult to understand the words at times. However, I'll again state that this mix is far and away superior to all the past bluray concert vids from Rush. The video editing is also done well with most shots staying on subject for a couple seconds as opposed to the usual half second frenzy edits found on many other concert vids.


I agree about the drums. 

Sometimes you see Peart banging away but hear nothing. I was very disappointed in that. The drums were too low compared to the guitars and vocals.


----------



## SBuger

I don't know that I've seen much mention of Tomorrowland. I though it had pretty darn good bass throughout. Maybe not like TIH or Hellboy II etc, but still very good! I watched it with the wife the other night. The bass scared the crap out of her on multiple occasions, especially when


Spoiler



that chick was at Clooney's door and got blown back off her feet about 20 feet  that was awesome! Then it happened to Clooney. I new it was coming and I still flinched a little.


----------



## Fatshaft

irvin said:


> You guys need to checkout Transporter: Refueled tons of bass through out the movie. Movie was ok no (Jason Staham).


----------



## SBuger

I watched various clips (mkv files from blu ray) from about 30-40 different great bass movies the other day (I do this often instead of watching a whole movie or two to get my bass fix. It's also fun to do if you make any tweaks to your system). I threw Serenity in the mix and thought it had some of the best sounding full bodied bass ever, even after listening to some the greats back to back. I don't think it goes as low, but man is it ever fantastic!


----------



## Hopinater

SBuger said:


> I don't know that I've seen much mention of Tomorrowland. I though it had pretty darn good bass throughout. Maybe not like TIH or Hellboy II etc, but still very good! I watched it with the wife the other night. The bass scared the crap out of her on multiple occasions, especially the when that chick was at Clooney's door and got blown back off her feet about 20 feet  that was awesome! Then it happened to Clooney. I new it was coming and I still flinched a little.


Good to know but please use some spoiler tags next time. After all...I want the bass to scare me too.


----------



## SBuger

Hopinater said:


> Good to know but please use some spoiler tags next time. After all...I want the bass to scare me too.


Sorry bro ...my apologies, I wasn't thinking! Its fixed but its too late now I guess, for some at least. I bet it'll still scare you!


----------



## Toe

SBuger said:


> I don't know that I've seen much mention of Tomorrowland. I though it had pretty darn good bass throughout. Maybe not like TIH or Hellboy II etc, but still very good! I watched it with the wife the other night. The bass scared the crap out of her on multiple occasions, especially when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> that chick was at Clooney's door and got blown back off her feet about 20 feet  that was awesome! Then it happened to Clooney. I new it was coming and I still flinched a little.


I enjoyed this one as well even if it wasn't TIH and the like good. The overall audio was fantastic IMO. There was one scene


Spoiler



I think it was when the force field engulfed the robots in the store?


 where there was definitely some hard hitting low teen or single digit stuff going on! 

Having said that, the star of the show on Tomorrowland was the PQ which was one of the most impressive transfers I have seen on blu ray! I was blown away with the PQ!


----------



## SBuger

^^^

+1

and the PQ was indeed great!


----------



## Fatshaft

SBuger said:


> I threw *Serenity* in the mix and thought it had some of the best sounding full bodied bass ever, even after listening to some the greats back to back. I don't think it goes as low, but man is it ever fantastic!


Thanks for mentioning this one...I had to check it out and will watch this FOR SURE!!!









Graph looks great and there are some low moments...20 to 60 is really busy...am looking forward to this one.

Thanks again


----------



## SBuger

^^^

Cool ...thanks for graphing this!


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> Thanks for mentioning this one...I had to check it out and will watch this FOR SURE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graph looks great and there are some low moments...20 to 60 is really busy...am looking forward to this one.
> 
> Thanks again


One of my favourite movies

Fat - highly recommend to watch the series Firefly prior to movie ( if have not)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0303461/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## bgtighe23

I watched Terminator: Genisys Friday. What a crazy and awesome movie, well my subs thought so!

I ran my X4100's signal level at +5dB for both subs and 80% on the attenuator knobs all in my 12x12x8 room (smaller, because it's not a perfect square). The master volume was at -10dB with no EQ, so lots of room gain also.

That movie had some crazy scenes in it.


----------



## Bassment

Fantastic four bass is awesome. Movies pretty meh but not nearly as bad as people have been saying.


----------



## Fatshaft

GPBURNS said:


> One of my favourite movies
> 
> Fat - highly recommend to watch the series Firefly prior to movie ( if have not)
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0303461/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


Will def check it out...thanks


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## bgtighe23

Fatshaft said:


> *quoted for the notification*


Do you have a graph for Lucy?


----------



## gene4ht

SBuger said:


> I watched various clips (mkv files from blu ray) from about 30-40 different great bass movies the other day (I do this often instead of watching a whole movie or two to get my bass fix. It's also fun to do if you make any tweaks to your system). * I threw Serenity in the mix and thought it had some of the best sounding full bodied bass ever*, even after listening to some the greats back to back. I don't think it goes as low, but man is it ever fantastic!


I don't have this disk but am thinking about buying it. Does anyone know if there is any sonic difference between the original SD release in 2005 and the later BD release? Thanks!


----------



## Toe

gene4ht said:


> I don't have this disk but am thinking about buying it. Does anyone know if there is any sonic difference between the original SD release in 2005 and the later BD release? Thanks!


On a related note, I am wondering if the blu ray used the same mix as the DD+ on the HD-DVD? The audio track on the HD-DVD was one of my absolute favorite for bass/audio. Haven't watched it in years, but should take it for a spin. 

Maybe I missed it, but how is the bass on Ant Man? Zombie and a few others were impressed with the 3d, so was thinking if picking this up if the bass was at least good.

EDIT: Just found the Ant Man graph Fatshaft posted. I will rent first.


----------



## gene4ht

Toe said:


> On a related note, I am wondering if the blu ray used the same mix as the DD+ on the HD-DVD? The audio track on the HD-DVD was one of my absolute favorite for bass/audio. Haven't watched it in years, but should take it for a spin.


Wasn't aware it was also available on HD-DVD...I still have a Toshiba HD-A35 in my setup and about 20 titles. Any chance the Serenity HD title can still be found?


----------



## Toe

gene4ht said:


> Wasn't aware it was also available on HD-DVD...I still have a Toshiba HD-A35 in my setup and about 20 titles. Any chance the Serenity HD title can still be found?


Looks like you can grab it cheap on ebay. 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...ity+hd-dvd.TRS0&_nkw=serenity+hd-dvd&_sacat=0


----------



## Fatshaft

bgtighe23 said:


> Fatshaft said:
> 
> 
> 
> *quoted for the notification*
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a graph for Lucy?
Click to expand...

No I don't...sorry


----------



## gene4ht

Toe said:


> Looks like you can grab it cheap on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...ity+hd-dvd.TRS0&_nkw=serenity+hd-dvd&_sacat=0


Great...can't beat the price! On order! Thanks Toe!


----------



## bgtighe23

Fatshaft said:


> No I don't...sorry


Have you seen that movie? It's an enjoyable watch with nice bass.


----------



## Fatshaft

bgtighe23 said:


> Have you seen that movie? It's an enjoyable watch with nice bass.


Yes I have seen it and completely agree...I enjoyed it very much


----------



## benhacker22

bgtighe23 said:


> I watched Terminator: Genisys Friday. What a crazy and awesome movie, well my subs thought so!
> 
> I ran my X4100's signal level at +5dB for both subs and 80% on the attenuator knobs all in my 12x12x8 room (smaller, because it's not a perfect square). The master volume was at -10dB with no EQ, so lots of room gain also.
> 
> That movie had some crazy scenes in it.


Wow, saw it this weekend and have to agree! Lots of LFE throughout the entire movie! I would have to place this up there with MM:FR. I originally said I would only watch to see if bass was good since wasn't all that impressed with the movie (ok, I did like Arnie smiling ), but will be purchasing now. Blew away Jurassic World in my opinion. Guess I will have to check out Jupiter Ascending now....


----------



## BassThatHz

I watched Blackhat. (I didn't like the ending, kinda dumb.)

There were two bursts of bass in the whole movie, not sure what frequency (at least 30hz I think) and it had a high dynamic range but with average low levels (so not much bass).
I had the LFE just cranked so when the bass hit it almost ripped the room in half. *MY BAD!* 
I watched it on VOD streaming, not Bluray audio, but assuming they didn't mess it up horribly...


Gonna watch Five Armies today, it apparently has 17-20hz bass so it should be a decent watch (if I can stay awake for the 4 hours, it always puts me to sleep... LOL)


----------



## bori

This had some bass moments. 

Scouts Guide to the Zombie Apocalypse


Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## SBuger

BassThatHz said:


> Gonna watch Five Armies today, it apparently has 17-20hz bass so it should be a decent watch (if I can stay awake for the 4 hours, it always puts me to sleep... LOL)


I actually thought the bass was really good and loved the intro to this movie! The overall sound mix and 3D was amazing as well. One of the best IMO. I think the sound mix may be recorded a bit low but doesn't really matter to me. Its an easy fix, I just cranked it up about 8db louder than most other Blu Ray movies that I watch and it sounded perfect. I can watch this one at MV 0 and be pretty comfortable. I like it loud, but on most movies, reference is a tad to loud for me. I also found that the bass needed to be ran about 10db hot on this one.


----------



## galonzo

Hopinater said:


> Good to know but please use some spoiler tags next time. After all...I want the bass to scare me too.





SBuger said:


> Sorry bro ...my apologies, I wasn't thinking! Its fixed but its too late now I guess, for some at least. I bet it'll still scare you!


Ah, not too late for me, thanks for doing this @SBuger! I'll be checking this out sometime this week (kids already watched it, non-HT)


----------



## mo949

Phantom the submarine movie is certainly a sub movie  sound is scary.


----------



## Hopinater

I finally got around to watching Terminator Genysis… I liked it a lot and found there to be some funny moments which I didn't expect. The bass was great but I think some of the other movies released this year still has it beat. Definitely worth watching.


----------



## digler84

watched the new star wars last night at the local theater. first off, i'm not a star wars guru, but i do enjoy the movies. that being said, i found the new one to be very entertaining and enjoyable. certainly, your opinion may vary, but the 10 guys that i went with all had the same take on it as well. anyhow, as far as bass goes it was very difficult for me to discern because of the truly anemic sound system that i watched it in, but based on the the content on screen it should be a very dynamic movie. many situations where i was thinking to myself...oh, man...that should rock the HT for sure! as with other star wars, it won't be a fury road with punishing bass, but i could see it being similar to an oblivion mix....see in the future, we shall.


----------



## cubalis2

digler84 said:


> watched the new star wars last night at the local theater. first off, i'm not a star wars guru, but i do enjoy the movies. that being said, i found the new one to be very entertaining and enjoyable. certainly, your opinion may vary, but the 10 guys that i went with all had the same take on it as well. anyhow, as far as bass goes it was very difficult for me to discern because of the truly anemic sound system that i watched it in, but based on the the content on screen it should be a very dynamic movie. many situations where i was thinking to myself...oh, man...that should rock the HT for sure! as with other star wars, it won't be a fury road with punishing bass, but i could see it being similar to an oblivion mix....see in the future, we shall.


Also watched it yesterday and thought the same. So many moments that had huge potential let down by the theaters system. I knew going in the sound would be anemic compared to what I'm used to at home, and to make matters worse I had to settle on a run of the mill multiplex, second string type place. Oh well, managed to get it watched without seeing a single spoiler, trailer, or even new character beforehand. 

The LFE felt like it was there, pushing out whatever our theater had to give, so that is promising (I hope).

Fingers crossed this gets mixed for home right - no filters, proper levels and dynamics. Does anyone know if it will be Atmos/DTS:X?


----------



## mumps

I'm seeing it in Atmos on Monday the 28th. Earliest I could book tickets with good seats.

I won't see this without the Atmos track, as I just upgraded my HT and love the format.

Chris


----------



## digler84

if it didn't come out in atmos i would be completely floored. so many opportunities for the "placement" of sounds with a star wars type flick. stuff is constantly flying around the screen and it could be a reference track for the format.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

I enjoyed the Atmos track, felt that the dynamics were overall better than Mad Max and the bass more varied but MM trumps it in shear output, for better or worse depending on ones point of view.

Bass was generally clean and reasonably deep, at the very least the Atmos theater in my city has the best clean and deepest subwoofers for a theater. I still preferred to use ear plugs, which is the case for most movies in the theater. EQ and other things could have breathed a little more but I feel that the audio is superior to ST Into Khaness.

Those that enjoy lightsabers with some strong bass reinforcement will be generally quite pleased. Speaking of which I found the lightsaber battles were indeed more raw and aggressive in nature. Less of the choreographed saber ballet styling of the prequels.

My vote is Atmos, generally not pleased with Imax sound never mind the fact that all too often they are only 3D showings.

Best regards,
KvE


----------



## audiofan1

Well and on that note I'm calling it a day!

Why you say! What note?

Why its my pick for bass movie of the year (and Atmos for that matter)

I give you!

*"Mission Impossible Rogue Nation"
*


----------



## tvuong

^^ very excellent sound track even without Atmos.


----------



## audiofan1

tvuong said:


> ^^ very excellent sound track even without Atmos.


 Sure was! full bandwidth no question about it and loaded with variation and tons of infrasonics, put simply it was the love child of Oblivion & MadMax


----------



## tvuong

^^ plus a very good movie to boost IMO.


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Sure was! full bandwidth no question about it and loaded with variation and tons of infrasonics, put simply it was the love child of Oblivion & MadMax


Oblivion and MM love child?!  That is a fantastic description and you have me excited to watch! 

Ant-Man is here and up next for me, but probably wont have time this weekend.


----------



## audiofan1

tvuong said:


> ^^ plus a very good movie to boost IMO.


+1 and then some!



Toe said:


> Oblivion and MM love child?!  That is a fantastic description and you have me excited to watch!
> 
> Ant-Man is here and up next for me, but probably wont have time this weekend.


Can't wait to get your take on this! I had to stop at -7.5 from reference volume do to the fact like Oblivion it was just louder and better and the effects around the room are off the charts , I'm saving reference volume for when I buy it


----------



## checker9

Does Ant-Man have good and a lot of bass? Good movie?


----------



## Zhorik

digler84 said:


> if it didn't come out in atmos i would be completely floored. so many opportunities for the "placement" of sounds with a star wars type flick. stuff is constantly flying around the screen and it could be a reference track for the format.


Considering Disney's record with Blu Ray Atmos, you will have to wait.


----------



## Pain Infliction

checker9 said:


> Does Ant-Man have good and a lot of bass? Good movie?



I actually said that I didn't want to see that movie when I saw the trailer. After reading how people enjoyed the movie and the sound and bass was really good, I gave it a spin and completely agree. I was shocked after it was done because I enjoyed it in all aspects. Give it a try and you will more than likely enjoy it.


Watched Minions also and was highly disappointed. The movie is really stupid.


----------



## GPBURNS

audiofan1 said:


> Well and on that note I'm calling it a day!
> 
> Why you say! What note?
> 
> Why its my pick for bass movie of the year (and Atmos for that matter)
> 
> I give you!
> 
> *"Mission Impossible Rogue Nation"
> *


Great fidelity on this one - would not rate as high as you in bass but fine mix - 
Rebecca Ferguson looked fantastic as always


----------



## Fatshaft

Pain Infliction said:


> I actually said that I didn't want to see that movie when I saw the trailer. After reading how people enjoyed the movie and the sound and bass was really good, I gave it a spin and completely agree. I was shocked after it was done because I enjoyed it in all aspects. Give it a try and you will more than likely enjoy it.


I agree...did you all watch the end credits?
There's "2" scenes you need to watch!




> Watched Minions also and was highly disappointed. The movie is really stupid.


I'll be honest...I love  the minions and could not wait to see this movie!
They make me laugh so much it's not even funny!
But like you was major disappointed in the movie...but I did laugh on some scenes.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Fatshaft said:


> I agree...did you all watch the end credits?
> There's "2" scenes you need to watch!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be honest...I love  the minions and could not wait to see this movie!
> They make me laugh so much it's not even funny!
> But like you was major disappointed in the movie...but I did laugh on some scenes.


No I didn't! How can I forget the Marvel movies are notorious for that too! I will revisit the movie now....


I think that if they made a movie exactly how the Minions were in Despicable Me, it would have been a great kid comedy. I can't really say much more than that without giving away how the movie is but, you know.......


----------



## Torqdog

Is it safe to say that the Minions have gotten a little full of themselves? It happens.


----------



## digler84

ant man was a fantastic movie, and me being a marvel nut and very very skeptical about this one, and i enjoyed every single minute of it. this was a very difficult topic to make interesting, but they found a way to do it. i went to see it only in case there were tie ins to the rest of the universe, and came away loving it and can't wait to see the next one.

minions: loved them in the despicable me series but the stand alone movie pretty much sucked. i might have laughed a couple times had i not already seen every somewhat funny part in the previews. and am i the only one that feels like they had their own little language of babbles in the despicable movies, but for their own movie they bascially became spanish?? that was very annoying.


----------



## audiofan1

GPBURNS said:


> Great fidelity on this one - would not rate as high as you in bass but fine mix -
> Rebecca Ferguson looked fantastic as always


 It had a certain sweet spot bass balance that energized the room, The use of the bass was well placed and when what was going on in the action sequences called for various levels ,I felt it lacked no weight and definition. and um! yeah she did as always!


----------



## Hopinater

digler84 said:


> ant man was a fantastic movie, and me being a marvel nut and very very skeptical about this one, and i enjoyed every single minute of it. this was a very difficult topic to make interesting, but they found a way to do it. i went to see it only in case there were tie ins to the rest of the universe, and came away loving it and can't wait to see the next one.
> 
> minions: loved them in the despicable me series but the stand alone movie pretty much sucked. i might have laughed a couple times had i not already seen every somewhat funny part in the previews. and am i the only one that feels like they had their own little language of babbles in the despicable movies, but for their own movie they bascially became spanish?? that was very annoying.


I agree with your assessment of Minions 100%.

And I appreciate the write up of Ant Man because I was looking at it and trying to decided whether I even wanted to watch it.


----------



## Fatshaft

*Everest*


----------



## tvuong

^^ what about Sicario? I watched the first 15 mins and it had some thumps.


----------



## Fatshaft

tvuong said:


> ^^ what about Sicario? I watched the first 15 mins and it had some thumps.


I'm waiting for that one too


----------



## trancein

Watch the latest Paranormal Activity, its by far the best one they made will low bass freq. thru out the entire movie, last few 10min has the most, but again thru out the whole movie its there, and makes you jump. Especially when the black figure is there and also has good surround affects at various places. 

http://www.paranormalmovie.com/


----------



## audiofan1

Uh! Oh! I forgot about Dragon Blade its coming in from Netflix @ Fatshaft I hope I don't have to eat crow for pronouncing Mission Impossible RN my years pick


----------



## bgtighe23

I know it's a movie that is a few years old, and probably was mentioned at the time it came out,
But I watched The Dark Knight last night was thought it was amazing. It's the first time I've watched it since my Dayton Audio Sub-1000. Talked about a difference in serious LFE 

Loved that little sub


----------



## Fatshaft

audiofan1 said:


> Uh! Oh! I forgot about Dragon Blade its coming in from Netflix @ Fatshaft I hope I don't have to eat crow for pronouncing Mission Impossible RN my years pick


I'm not sure if your subs dig deep but if they do...crow is on the menu my friend 

Here's a quick reminder! This represents only 3 minutes of a particular scene!


----------



## Rod2486

Fatshaft said:


> I'm not sure if your subs dig deep but if they do...crow is on the menu my friend
> 
> Here's a quick reminder! This represents only 3 minutes of a particular scene!


That right there looks like a sub killer! NICE!! That movie is definitely getting checked out


----------



## digler84

Hopinater said:


> I agree with your assessment of Minions 100%.
> 
> And I appreciate the write up of Ant Man because I was looking at it and trying to decided whether I even wanted to watch it.


well i hope it doesn't disappoint hop. i thought it was a good one and i can be overly critical of marvel movies. maybe you won't love it, but it's a fun ride. i have yet to watch in in house though, so not sure on the audio quality of blu yet.


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> Wow very surprised by this movie...there were some nice rumblings moments.


Decent disaster flic - nada in LFE for first 45 minutes then were 2 or 3 scenes that were phenomenal -
deep and visceral - one scene from graph look like +115 db around 17-18Hz  
was reading budget was only around $6M - impressive work


----------



## Fatshaft

GPBURNS said:


> Decent disaster flic - nada in LFE for first 45 minutes then were 2 or 3 scenes that were phenomenal -
> deep and visceral - one scene from graph look like +115 db around 17-18Hz
> was reading budget was only around $6M - impressive work


GPBURNS,
My favorite scene was:


Spoiler



when the wave hits him and that girl in the car...when the scene comes back and ONLY the low notes were hitting was phenomenal!


----------



## Zhorik

Fatshaft said:


>


Is it possible to record/graph just the low frequency sounds present in the top channels for the storm sequence in the second half?


----------



## bori

Watching Everest right now good bass. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskerHarley

Fatshaft said:


> I'm not sure if your subs dig deep but if they do...crow is on the menu my friend
> 
> Here's a quick reminder! This represents only 3 minutes of a particular scene!


It's on my menu now!


----------



## Fatshaft

Zhorik said:


> Is it possible to record/graph just the low frequency sounds present in the top channels for the storm sequence in the second half?


please give me a time frame instead...thanks


----------



## Fatshaft

These are the next 2 on my list to watch...


----------



## Rod2486

Fatshaft said:


> These are the next 2 on my list to watch...


It certainly doesn't hurt that Sicario looks like a real good movie on its own without the full bandwidth mix.


----------



## jsil

Is The Wave out for rental at Redbox yet?


----------



## Zhorik

Fatshaft said:


> please give me a time frame instead...thanks


Everest bass in Atmos top speakers request for 1.15.00 to 1.21.00. I think that peak at 25hz is part of this time frame.


----------



## lizrussspike

Fatshaft said:


> These are the next 2 on my list to watch...


 Thanks for that Fatshaft. I picked it up last night. The movie was decent, and had some good LFE moments, at least with my moderate set up. Now for that Dragon Blade Merry Christmas All, and happy LFE hunting!


----------



## BCRSS

Has anyone besides myself seen this movie. http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Terror-Live-Blu-ray/92179/ ?
I don't know how to measure it but I have to think it would be a monster ULF. The ending was just plain insane with some of my pictures falling off the wall.


----------



## wth718

BCRSS said:


> Has anyone besides myself seen this movie. http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Terror-Live-Blu-ray/92179/ ?
> I don't know how to measure it but I have to think it would be a monster ULF. The ending was just plain insane with some of my pictures falling off the wall.


I have. Absolute bass monster! 100% agree.


----------



## BassThatHz

I bought Poltergeist, Inside Out, Pixels and WOTW for Christmas.

The last two should have lots of bass, not sure about the first two though...


----------



## Hopinater

I just watched Mission Impossible Rogue Nation yesterday and I agree with everyone who talked up the audio. 

The over all audio track in this film was incredible, great use of the surround speakers (I can only imagine what those of you with Atmos must experience with this movie). 

However, while I didn't find the bass to be quit what some others said it was, it was there, it was good, and it was well used. I especially liked how in certain scenes there was a low underlying pulsing bass effect adding greatly to the movie. 

I had seen this in the theaters so I bought it for Christmas because I knew the film itself was a worthy addition to the library IMO.


----------



## tvuong

^^ The opera scene = AMAZING


----------



## Kain

Watched Everest. Thought it had some awesome bass/LFE. Pretty much had great sound in general.


----------



## saprano

Any charts for The Mummy TOTDE? It has alot of low bass from what i can tell.


----------



## tvuong

So my kids decided to watch Toy Story 1 then 2 on my living room system (Read: sub can't play that loud and low). To my surprise, both movies have some loud bass. Any graphs on these?


----------



## Toe

Hopinater said:


> I just watched Mission Impossible Rogue Nation yesterday and I agree with everyone who talked up the audio.
> 
> The over all audio track in this film was incredible, great use of the surround speakers (I can only imagine what those of you with Atmos must experience with this movie).
> 
> However, while I didn't find the bass to be quit what some others said it was, it was there, it was good, and it was well used. I especially liked how in certain scenes there was a low underlying pulsing bass effect adding greatly to the movie.
> 
> I had seen this in the theaters so I bought it for Christmas because I knew the film itself was a worthy addition to the library IMO.



We watched this last night Hop and my experience was very similar to yours. While not my favorite bass track of the year, its up there and I thought the low stuff was used extremely well. The overall audio as you mention was incredible! Good movie (the female lead was sexy as hell!) Will add to my collection when I can grab it cheap.


----------



## GPBURNS

Toe said:


> We watched this last night Hop and my experience was very similar to yours. While not my favorite bass track of the year, its up there and I thought the low stuff was used extremely well. The overall audio as you mention was incredible! Good movie (the female lead was sexy as hell!) Will add to my collection when I can grab it cheap.


Ya was just missing those deep visceral effects but fun ride all around.
kinda pysched - off to see Force awakens in a bit - local Imax not that great
but best we got -


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> Ya was just missing those deep visceral effects but fun ride all around.
> kinda pysched - off to see Force awakens in a bit - local Imax not that great
> but best we got -


Curious to hear what you think. We enjoyed the film quite a bit, but the audio at our local theater was not great. I feel confident that this was just the theater though and (hopefully) not representative of the track. Others have reported good experiences with the audio so I am looking forward to the blu ray.


----------



## Torqdog

Toe said:


> We watched this last night Hop and my experience was very similar to yours. While not my favorite bass track of the year, its up there and I thought the low stuff was used extremely well. The overall audio as you mention was incredible! Good movie (the female lead was sexy as hell!) *Will add to my collection when I can grab it cheap.*


 While maybe not priced in the range of "cheap", it's on sale at Amazon right now for 14.99


----------



## bgtighe23

I watched John Wick earlier today. It had a VERY nice scene specifically, but many throughout. Gun shots were very impactful and done very well. Great soundtrack. I had this movie collecting dust. Didn't think it was going to be as fun as it really was.



Spoiler



When John Wick was looking for the man who killed his dog and stole his car, he entered a club and ended up finding him in the hot tub. That entire scene was great.



I also started Star Trek Into Darkness after. I had to cut it short due to the bass shaking the house. Will resume tomorrow afternoon


----------



## azz7686

just got that bluray can't wait to watch it on tuesday only day i have to myself so i can crank it up!


----------



## Pain Infliction

Watched a few movies over the weekend. Two of them were Sicario and SA. Sicario is probably the best movie I have seen this year and one of the better movies I have ever seen. It sounded really good too but the movie itself really sucked me in. Just fantastic! 

SA beat my house up, literally. I usually don't have vibration issues, but my vents in my AV closet were rattling like crazy. I couple probably hear them because I left the door open. The plot in the movie and the entire movie was really cheesy imo. Way too far fetched and ridiculous, but the bass was kickin'.


----------



## Zhorik

Pain Infliction said:


> Watched a few movies over the weekend. Two of them were Sicario and SA. Sicario is probably the best movie I have seen this year and one of the better movies I have ever seen. It sounded really good too but the movie itself really sucked me in. Just fantastic!
> 
> SA beat my house up, literally. I usually don't have vibration issues, but my vents in my AV closet were rattling like crazy. I couple probably hear them because I left the door open. The plot in the movie and the entire movie was really cheesy imo. Way too far fetched and ridiculous, but the bass was kickin'.


If you liked Sicario, you should watch the documentary Cartel Land (if you haven't done so).


----------



## Alan P

Pain Infliction said:


> Watched a few movies over the weekend. Two of them were Sicario and SA. Sicario is probably the best movie I have seen this year and one of the better movies I have ever seen. It sounded really good too but the movie itself really sucked me in. Just fantastic!
> 
> SA beat my house up, literally. I usually don't have vibration issues, but my vents in my AV closet were rattling like crazy. I couple probably hear them because I left the door open. The plot in the movie and the entire movie was really cheesy imo. Way too far fetched and ridiculous, but the bass was kickin'.


I watched Sicario this weekend as well. What a well done film! Reminded me of Prisoners (of course) and Zero Dark Thirty. Some great bass moments too!


I finally got around to Dragon Blade this weekend too...I was quite disappointed in the bass. From all the hype here, I was expecting much more. There were maybe 6-8 great bass moments in the entire film, and maybe 2 outstanding moments...and the film itself was *absolutely horrendous*, almost gave up more than once but I stuck it out...and regretted it.


----------



## mogrub

+1 on Hop and Toe. We watched Rogue Nation for the first time last night, and it was excellent. Based on everyone's comments, we bumped the bass a little, and it definitely gave us a good ride. 

On the Atmos discs we've played so far, most of the sound tracks have been top notch, and we don't even have Atmos yet. :-O We're "only" hearing the Dolby TrueHD feeds from Atmos discs for now, but they've usually been excellent. It seems like maybe we're getting an overall bump in AQ on those films, possibly because Atmos is triggering a greater focus on sound design, giving even non-Atmos listeners like me a trickle down bump in AQ.

I don't know if that's a trend that will continue, but I sure hope so. There have been enough lame and neutered AQ and Bass movies released over the years that I'm enjoying what seems like a trend in the right direction on some of the new Atmos discs. 



Toe said:


> We watched this last night Hop and my experience was very similar to yours. While not my favorite bass track of the year, its up there and I thought the low stuff was used extremely well. The overall audio as you mention was incredible! Good movie (the female lead was sexy as hell!) Will add to my collection when I can grab it cheap.


----------



## beastaudio

For those that have watched rogue nation, would it be advisable to go back and watch the previous MI before viewing it, or do the two story lines not intertwine all that much? 

I revisited Jupiter Ascending last night with the wife. This may go down as the quickest "Here today, gone tomorrow" movie of the year this year, but the atmos and bass moments in that movie are just plain fun. Story line once again is pretty dumb, but I found myself enjoying it much more the second time around.


----------



## tvuong

beastaudio said:


> For those that have watched rogue nation, would it be advisable to go back and watch the previous MI before viewing it, or do the two story lines not intertwine all that much?


No.


----------



## beastaudio

Pain Infliction said:


> I actually said that I didn't want to see that movie when I saw the trailer. After reading how people enjoyed the movie and the sound and bass was really good, I gave it a spin and completely agree. I was shocked after it was done because I enjoyed it in all aspects. Give it a try and you will more than likely enjoy it.
> 
> 
> Watched Minions also and was highly disappointed. The movie is really stupid.


I tend to agree with that, but still got a good chuckle here and there.












tvuong said:


> No.


Thank goodness. 4+ hours of Tom Cruise's ego was going to be a bitter pill to swallow this evening.


----------



## d_c

beastaudio said:


> For those that have watched rogue nation, would it be advisable to go back and watch the previous MI before viewing it, or do the two story lines not intertwine all that much?
> 
> I revisited Jupiter Ascending last night with the wife. This may go down as the quickest "Here today, gone tomorrow" movie of the year this year, but the atmos and bass moments in that movie are just plain fun. Story line once again is pretty dumb, but I found myself enjoying it much more the second time around.


I couldn't stomach watching it again, even with the awesome audio. I DO recommend Hitman 2 - Agent 47 if you liked John Wick. It's pretty cheesy, but the gunshots are punchy like the ones in John Wick, and there are some nice explosions. Not sure about the frequency, but the amp covering 24hz and lower to the 24s was lit up pretty well.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Zhorik said:


> If you liked Sicario, you should watch the documentary Cartel Land (if you haven't done so).


Thanks for the recommendation! I will most definitely check it out. I love watching these type of shows and also gangster movies of all kinds.



Alan P said:


> I watched Sicario this weekend as well. What a well done film! Reminded me of Prisoners (of course) and Zero Dark Thirty. Some great bass moments too!
> 
> 
> I finally got around to Dragon Blade this weekend too...I was quite disappointed in the bass. From all the hype here, I was expecting much more. There were maybe 6-8 great bass moments in the entire film, and maybe 2 outstanding moments...and the film itself was *absolutely horrendous*, almost gave up more than once but I stuck it out...and regretted it.


That is disappointing becuase Dragon Blade is high on my movie que. I need to catch up but don't have the time. My movie back log is over 40 movies. Ha, I don't think I will ever catch up. Be kinda crazy if I did actually because that means that I would not have done crap to watch that many movies in a short time. 



beastaudio said:


> I tend to agree with that, but still got a good chuckle here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness. 4+ hours of Tom Cruise's ego was going to be a bitter pill to swallow this evening.


Some parts I giggled, but just was disappointed because I thought it was going to be funny like they were in Despicable Me.

Those MI movies are great though! All of them! Tom Cruise is a weirdo, but he is really good in those movies.


----------



## Pain Infliction

d_c said:


> I couldn't stomach watching it again, even with the awesome audio. I DO recommend Hitman 2 - Agent 47 if you liked John Wick. It's pretty cheesy, but the gunshots are punchy like the ones in John Wick, and there are some nice explosions. *Not sure about the frequency, but the amp covering 24hz and lower to the 24s was lit up pretty well.*



That was a great sentence! It just sounds so BOSS!


----------



## Shreds

*Tom Cruise Likes Unfiltered Bass in his Movies...*

Mission: Impossible 
Rogue Nation










*Chapter 1*









*Chapter 6*









*Chapter 8*









*Chapter 8 -continued*


















​


----------



## audiofan1

^^^^
My years pick And yeah Cruise has a serious bass fetish


----------



## Hopinater

audiofan1 said:


> ^^^^
> My years pick And yeah Cruise has a serious bass fetish


I was going to mention that earlier. It seems like a lot of the bass movies we talk about has Cruise in it. Oblivion, Edge of Tomorrow, Rogue Nation. I don't know if he gets a say in the final mix on a movie but if he does he seems to insist good audio mixes.


----------



## HuskerHarley

Shreds said:


> Mission: Impossible
> Rogue Nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chapter 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chapter 6*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chapter 8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chapter 8 -continued*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Another one for my must see list, Thank-U!

I'm curious, what are your favorite top 5 of all time?


----------



## beastaudio

d_c said:


> I couldn't stomach watching it again, even with the awesome audio. I DO recommend Hitman 2 - Agent 47 if you liked John Wick. It's pretty cheesy, but the gunshots are punchy like the ones in John Wick, and there are some nice explosions. Not sure about the frequency, but the amp covering 24hz and lower to the 24s was lit up pretty well.


Good to know, will check that out! I enjoyed Rogue Nation for sure. Great mix, and bass was definitely on point and clearly full spectrum. Awesome stuff.


----------



## audiofan1

Hopinater said:


> I was going to mention that earlier. It seems like a lot of the bass movies we talk about has Cruise in it. Oblivion, Edge of Tomorrow, Rogue Nation. I don't know if he gets a say in the final mix on a movie but if he does he seems to insist good audio mixes.


 I wonder the same as well! and you can add War of the Worlds to that list


----------



## tvuong

Tremors 5- Bloodlines has some loud deep bass slams. Graph @Fatshaft?


----------



## Fatshaft

tvuong said:


> Tremors 5- Bloodlines has some loud deep bass slams. Graph @Fatshaft ?



I'll get back to you...


----------



## ambesolman

Tomorrowland was a much better flick than I was expecting. Picture and sound were both great and the bass was well used and deep🏼


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Shreds

HuskerHarley said:


> I'm curious, what are your favorite top 5 of all time?


WotW -bridge scene, HTTYD -dragon crash (highest voltage clean transient in any movie I've measured), TIH -hulk punches with cop cars, Tron Legacy -porthole and gets picked up, Star Trek 2009 -warp jumps. No particular order, just listing my go to's off the top of my head. How about you guys?


----------



## NorthSky

* Flight of the Phoenix - Sandstorm scene with the plane losing an engine, and then going wild.
* Mission: Impossible - Rogue Nation - Opening scene with big jet plane taking off with Tom attached to it...what a view...what a lift up! 
* The Incredible Hulk - Laser canons scene @ the college campus. 
* Daylight - Tunnel explosion scene.
* Super 8 - Train vs pickup truck collision scene.
* Top Gun - Opening scene with jet taking off from the deck...music score accompaniment. 
* Mercury Rising - The two trains crossing each other with Bruce between them.
* Pulse - Computer room scene...approach.
* Saving Private Ryan - Tank approaching the trench.
* Mad Max: Fury Road - Sandstorm scene.
* The Jackal - Bruce target practice shooting, large caliber machine gun, with Jack Black being pulverized.
* The Hurt Locker - The first bomb detonation.


----------



## Hopinater

ambesolman said:


> Tomorrowland was a much better flick than I was expecting. Picture and sound were both great and the bass was well used and deep


I completely agree. I went into the movie with moderate expectations and walked away pleased with the movie in all aspects. I'm planning to pick it up someday.


----------



## Toe

Was it someone in this thread that suggested 12 Rounds 3 Lockdown?   Watched this last night and what a complete and total dud. Terrible movie IMO, A/V both well below average and no notable bass. Rare I want time back in my life, but I want that time back! 

Also watched Pan on Sunday and while the A/V and bass were great, movie was a complete one and done for me. Glad I rented!


----------



## Fatshaft

tvuong said:


> Tremors 5- Bloodlines has some loud deep bass slams. Graph @Fatshaft ?


WOW! Can't wait to watch this one!!!
Running the film on SL showed a lot of hard hitting moments.
This one should be fun to "FEEL" 
Thanks for letting me know about this movie


----------



## tvuong

^^ np. Thanks for the graph as always. Look like it rolls off at 20hz but my bass curve takes care of that. LFE is a lot hotter from graph. It hit hard and shook my couch.


----------



## tvuong

How about the Martian @Fatshaft? Plan to view it when the wife is not around.


----------



## Fatshaft

tvuong said:


> How about the Martian @Fatshaft ? Plan to view it when the wife is not around.


Ya, I'm looking forward to watching it too!


----------



## newc33

just watched agent 47, decent movie, great picture and some really nice LFE. loved the sound of the guns in that flick, nice and punchy with some deep bass scenes as well.


----------



## BassThatHz

Poltergeist, car smash scene.









Pretty scary movie for a remake. Hard to top an original though.


----------



## bgtighe23

BassThatHz said:


> Poltergeist, car smash scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty scary movie for a remake. Hard to top an original though.


That graph seems to top the original!
Brownie points?


----------



## tvuong

Fatshaft said:


> WOW! Can't wait to watch this one!!!
> Running the film on SL showed a lot of hard hitting moments.
> This one should be fun to "FEEL"
> Thanks for letting me know about this movie


There are some bass pulse like around 57:30 that flexed my entire room and more. Try that scene out, it's crazy. 5 stars bass for that scene alone


----------



## dr.sound

BassThatHz said:


> Poltergeist, car smash scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty scary movie for a remake. Hard to top an original though.


I mixed "Poltergeist" at "The Dub Stage". I can't really tell by this graph but how low
did we go with the LFE information?


----------



## Pain Infliction

dr.sound said:


> I mixed "Poltergeist" at "The Dub Stage". I can't really tell by this graph but how low
> did we go with the LFE information?


Looks like pretty good content down to 1hz. Nice job!


----------



## NorthSky

Pain Infliction said:


> Looks like pretty good content down to *1Hz*. Nice job!


Ya, godlock with da.


----------



## audiofan1

audiofan1 said:


> Funny I just did a second viewing of Jurassic World @ reference volume and I've just about narrowed my list (yeah right) from a final line up! Pixels , T Genisys , Poltergeist, Jupiter Ascending, Mad Max FR, and do to the fact that this year was so incredible for bass, deciding may just be impossible but if I had to pick a top four in no particular order?
> 
> *Pixels
> 
> Jurassic World
> 
> Terminator Genisys
> 
> Poltergeist *


Here's my stance on the Alpha bass tracks of the year with only one update to the original post and that's the addition of MI "Rouge Nation". Notice* Poltergeist* is on that list and with very good reason 

*@Dr. Sound* you've done it yet again! your name and work should be synonymous with not only bass quantity and quality but also Reference soundtracks as a whole

what's coming next? even though I'd rather listen only to discover why it sounded so good I'm in for a spoiler or two


----------



## benhacker22

+1 on all the MI: Rogue Nation reviews! Really enjoyed the LFE and also thought the movie was very good! 

Didn't realize there were that many Tremor's movies. I don't have high expectations for the movie itself, but am intrigued by the graphs. Will have to check it out! 

On another note, watched Kung Fu Panda with the kiddos. Forgot how GOOD the "Skid-oosh" scene sounded! Replayed that part 4 times!


----------



## benhacker22

+1 on all the MI: Rogue Nation reviews! Really enjoyed the LFE and also thought the movie was very good! 

Didn't realize there were that many Tremor's movies. I don't have high expectations for the movie itself, but am intrigued by the graphs. Will have to check it out! 

On another note, watched Kung Fu Panda with the kiddos. Forgot how GOOD the "Skid-oosh" scene sounded! Replayed that part 4 times!


----------



## wth718

The bass on The Martian was pretty disappointing. Good movie, tho.


----------



## tvuong

^^ agree 100%. Really enjoy the movie.


----------



## bgtighe23

tvuong said:


> ^^ agree 100%. Really enjoy the movie.


Wahoo for $5 matinee pricing  didn't look like a movie that would have good bass


----------



## NorthSky

There isn't a storm near the beginning in 'The Martian'? 



Spoiler



And how did he get back...did he use some kind of vessel with a tarp on top?



I thought I saw that in one of them trailers. ...And I assume that it would be couple good scenes for practicing 'subwoofing' @ home...and @ the theater too...IMAX 3D.

_______________

Meanwhile I'll check all the flicks mixed @ the Dub Stage ... thedubstage.com/feature-films/ ... like 'Drag Me to Hell' (I already did) and 'Poltergeist' ... both films directed by Sam Raimi, and mixed by Marti @ his headquarters (audio movie mixing room).

'Oz The Great and Powerful' also directed by Sam Raimi...I believe was mixed at The Dub Stage as well, by Marti & gang.


----------



## Pain Infliction

newc33 said:


> just watched agent 47, decent movie, great picture and some really nice LFE. loved the sound of the guns in that flick, nice and punchy with some deep bass scenes as well.



I agree. At first I wasn't going to watch it, but after reading this post, I gave it a spin. I was entertained.


----------



## digler84

watched MI rogue nation last night. wow. what a fantastic mix. nothing earth shattering in the low end as far as "wow" moments, but very well used bass for what was on screen. the overall track was just so crisp and dynamic....just a joy to experience. typical MI movie, which i enjoy anyway, but good movie with great sound. it's going on the buy list for me for sure.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Just finished watching Fantastic 4 and the bass in that movie really kicked the crap out of me! The movie is not all that great, but the bass definitely is. Are there any charts on this movie yet?


----------



## Fatshaft

Wow...I never, never share my thoughts on a movie but I REALLY enjoyed "The Martian"
This movie must have the most bass sweeps I ever saw...it's just that they are not loud at all. Too bad!

Crank this up a little folks.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Fatshaft said:


> Wow...I never, never share my thoughts on a movie but I REALLY enjoyed "The Martian"
> This movie must have the most bass sweeps I ever saw...it's just that they are not loud at all. Too bad!
> 
> Crank this up a little folks.


I agree that The Martian was a great movie. I had it turned up too and enjoyed the bass as well.

Have you ever measured Fantastic four?


----------



## Fatshaft

Pain Infliction said:


> Have you ever measured Fantastic four?


Wow. This looks AWESOME! 
There's some "serious pounding" at around an hour into the movie that lasts around 20 minutes 
Can't wait to see this one...


----------



## Pain Infliction

Fatshaft said:


> Wow. This looks AWESOME!
> There's some "serious pounding" at around an hour into the movie that lasts around 20 minutes
> Can't wait to see this one...


Thank you sir! I knew my ears, body, and house were telling me what you confirmed with your chart.


----------



## Toe

Pain Infliction said:


> Thank you sir! I knew my ears, body, and house were telling me what you confirmed with your chart.


Sounds like this is a bass fest to some degree? Thanks to both of you for the report!


----------



## Pain Infliction

Toe said:


> Sounds like this is a bass fest to some degree? Thanks to both of you for the report!


Yes it is. Terrible movie though and I know why it bombed in the box office.


----------



## bgtighe23

To those few above, is Fantastic Four worth sitting through even with that nice graph? I heard from a movie standpoint (as opposed to the soundtrack) it was terrible.

I just upgraded my amp to the iNuke 6000DSP. I need a nice blockbuster movie to give me a massage.


----------



## beastaudio

bgtighe23 said:


> To those few above, is Fantastic Four worth sitting through even with that nice graph? I heard from a movie standpoint (as opposed to the soundtrack) it was terrible.
> 
> I just upgraded my amp to the iNuke 6000DSP. I need a nice blockbuster movie to give me a massage.


I still enjoyed it. Not what I was hoping for in the reboot, but I still enjoyed it. It had some pretty incredible bass passages that are worth watching.


----------



## Patzig

beastaudio said:


> I still enjoyed it. Not what I was hoping for in the reboot, but I still enjoyed it. It had some pretty incredible bass passages that are worth watching.


+1


----------



## Pain Infliction

bgtighe23 said:


> To those few above, is Fantastic Four worth sitting through even with that nice graph? I heard from a movie standpoint (as opposed to the soundtrack) it was terrible.
> 
> I just upgraded my amp to the iNuke 6000DSP. I need a nice blockbuster movie to give me a massage.



Underworld Awakening
Mad Max
TIH

Pick one.


----------



## digler84

FF4 was decent, unless you are a FF4 purist...if there is such a thing. it is a watchable movie, especially for the kind of bass that appears to be in it. it just travels a bit too far off the original story line for me, but if it was named something other than FF4 it would have been more interesting. it doesn't really fit in with the rest of the marvel universe anywhere, so there are no tie ins and they won't be showing up in any of the other movies either...so take it for what it's worth. certainly worth a rent and an hour and a half of brain check out time, just don't go in with winter soldier expectations.


----------



## Hopinater

So now that 2015 is over it turned out to be pretty decent for bass movies. But I remember at the start of the year there was talk that 2015 looked bleak for bass movies. I'm glad that didn't turn to be the case. 

2015 gave us:

Mad Max Fury Road
Pixels
Terminator Genysis
Jupiter Ascending
San Andreas
Mission Impossible Rogue Nation

Edit…
Interstellar
Age of Ultron

What else am I forgetting?


----------



## jcwhammie

Hopinater said:


> So now that 2015 is over it turned out to be pretty decent for bass movies. But I remember at the start of the year there was talk that 2015 looked bleak for bass movies. I'm glad that didn't turn to be the case.
> 
> 2015 gave us:
> 
> Mad Max Fury Road
> Pixels
> Terminator Genysis
> Jupiter Ascending
> San Andreas
> Mission Impossible Rogue Nation
> 
> What else am I forgetting?


Interstellar is up there for me.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

bgtighe23 said:


> To those few above, is Fantastic Four worth sitting through even with that nice graph? I heard from a movie standpoint (as opposed to the soundtrack) it was terrible.


I just watched it the other day. The action, special effects, and sound (especially the bass lol) was decent. The story... let's put it this way... when Prometheus came out one of the biggest complaints was the stupidity and lack of common sense the scientists displayed, well the people who made Fantastic 4 2015 must've made a vow to top it. The only way I can think of that they justified that was they're supposed to be teenagers/young adults but it's almost jump the shark bad on that so much so it could probably be an unintentional comedy. It could be a good drinking game movie, take a shot every time they take an unnecessary safety risk, wait never mind that would be an unnecessary safety risk cuz people would probably end up blacked out. :devil:


----------



## Hopinater

jcwhammie said:


> Interstellar is up there for me.


Good call, I was going to add it but couldn't remember if it had come out at the end go 2014. I edited my post to include it. Thanks.


----------



## Toe

Hopinater said:


> So now that 2015 is over it turned out to be pretty decent for bass movies. But I remember at the start of the year there was talk that 2015 looked bleak for bass movies. I'm glad that didn't turn to be the case.
> 
> 2015 gave us:
> 
> Mad Max Fury Road
> Pixels
> Terminator Genysis
> Jupiter Ascending
> San Andreas
> Mission Impossible Rogue Nation
> 
> Edit…
> Interstellar
> 
> What else am I forgetting?


 
Some will disagree, but I would also put Age of Ultron in this list. Not the deepest bass, but once you bump the master volume 8-10dbs on this track vs your normal listening levels, it comes alive and is loaded with loud bass. 

Also, even though it is not technically a 2015 movie, we can put Ragnarok in the list since none of us knew about this one until 2015. 

Fury Road is easily my favorite overall bass movie of 2015.


----------



## JT78681

Hopinater said:


> So now that 2015 is over it turned out to be pretty decent for bass movies. But I remember at the start of the year there was talk that 2015 looked bleak for bass movies. I'm glad that didn't turn to be the case.
> 
> 2015 gave us:
> 
> Mad Max Fury Road
> Pixels
> Terminator Genysis
> Jupiter Ascending
> San Andreas
> Mission Impossible Rogue Nation
> 
> Edit…
> Interstellar
> 
> What else am I forgetting?


Magic Mike XXL


----------



## Bassment

|Tch0rT| said:


> I just watched it the other day. The action, special effects, and sound (especially the bass lol) was decent. The story... let's put it this way... when Prometheus came out one of the biggest complaints was the stupidity and lack of common sense the scientists displayed, well the people who made Fantastic 4 2015 must've made a vow to top it. The only way I can think of that they justified that was they're supposed to be teenagers/young adults but it's almost jump the shark bad on that so much so it could probably be an unintentional comedy. It could be a good drinking game movie, take a shot every time they take an unnecessary safety risk, wait never mind that would be an unnecessary safety risk cuz people would probably end up blacked out. :devil:


If we're going to judge super hero/non science fiction/fantasy movies on scienctific accuracy, then star wars the force awakens is a terrible movie


----------



## |Tch0rT|

Bassment said:


> If we're going to judge super hero/non science fiction/fantasy movies on scienctific accuracy, then star wars the force awakens is a terrible movie


It's not even scientific accuracy, I mean come on it's a super hero movie and I'm not even a comic purist. I'm pretty forgiving of movies with suspension of disbelief. I liked Prometheus lol. Spoilers below...



Spoiler



Dr Storm sells that where ever the teleporter goes when they don't even know at all where it goes that place somehow will be the answers to all of earth problems, based on what? The only two people in the world who know how the teleporter works and can build one drunkenly get in it after only 1 successful test. Stupid sloppy story telling.


----------



## cjrubes

Toe said:


> Some will disagree, but I would also put Age of Ultron in this list. Not the deepest bass, but once you bump the master volume 8-10dbs on this track vs your normal listening levels, it comes alive and is loaded with loud bass.



I agree. I enjoyed the bass in Age of Ultron once I bumped the MV up a bit. The bass didn't extend terribly deep but I thought it sounded good and was used effectively.


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> Some will disagree, but I would also put Age of Ultron in this list. Not the deepest bass, but once you bump the master volume 8-10dbs on this track vs your normal listening levels, it comes alive and is loaded with loud bass.
> 
> Fury Road is easily my favorite overall bass movie of 2015.


I still have not seen Age of Ultron but I hope to this weekend. 

I'm with you Toe regarding MMFR. It's still my pick simply because when the movie was over I felt like I had been in a fight with my speakers and subs. And when you consider the movie... I feel like that's how we were supposed to feel by the end. So the audio did it's job just fine.


----------



## NorthSky

The "bass impact" ride of MM:FR is simply incredible and totally satisfying. ...Best "bass" ride of 2015...no doubt about that. ...Plus in (((3D))).


----------



## Mongo171

I just got done watching "A Good Day to Die Hard." The bass was definitely there on my 2.3 system. Can't wait to really turn it up.

However, I didn't notice his famous "Die Hard" line. Is it not in this movie?


----------



## ambesolman

Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Toe

Hopinater said:


> I still have not seen Age of Ultron but I hope to this weekend.
> 
> I'm with you Toe regarding MMFR. It's still my pick simply because when the movie was over I felt like I had been in a fight with my speakers and subs. And when you consider the movie... I feel like that's how we were supposed to feel by the end. So the audio did it's job just fine.


Well said!  

Just make sure you turn up your master volume 8-10dbs for Ultron over whatever volume you watched MMFR at to put them at a similar overall level since Ultron is mastered low across the board which you have probably read about. I watch most first run movies at -1, but bumped Ultron up to +8 which subjectively put it in the same ballpark as a lot of other tracks that are mastered at a more typical volume level.


----------



## johnnygrandis

Any thoughts about the 2015 Paranormal Activity? I really liked the movie and the bass was awesome used in the scary moments...


----------



## Jim1290

Watched Finding Nemo again with kids, after getting two new subs.
Quite nice surprise with its bass.


----------



## Alan P

Jim1290 said:


> Watched Finding Nemo again with kids, after getting two new subs.
> Quite nice surprise with its bass.


Oh yeah, the Dory Taps on Aquarium Glass scene is quite famous around these parts.


----------



## jcwhammie

I watched Sicario last night. Although it's not at all a bass fest, the LFE does support the movie well. I did enjoy the movie itself, very intense. But it is Lionsgate, and I did get it from Redbox, so it was the lossy mix.


----------



## Patzig

jcwhammie said:


> I watched Sicario last night. Although it's not at all a bass fest, the LFE does support the movie well. I did enjoy the movie itself, very intense. But it is Lionsgate, and I did get it from Redbox, so it was the lossy mix.


+1 Decent soundtrack, loved the movie. I'm a sucker for Emily Blunt too though.


----------



## digler84

speaking of 2015 movies, how about project almanac? i actually really enjoyed this flick, and i don't know that i saw anyone discuss the bass in it/graph it. the story itself was pretty cool, and to my ears, i enjoyed much of the bass that was in it. the times when the machine fired up shook things fairly well in my room. maybe it's not one of the leaders, but i think it deserved an honorable mention. did that get graphed and i missed it? either way, enjoyable fantasy tale with some good overall sound.


----------



## Pain Infliction

jcwhammie said:


> I watched Sicario last night. Although it's not at all a bass fest, the LFE does support the movie well. I did enjoy the movie itself, very intense. But it is Lionsgate, and I did get it from Redbox, so it was the lossy mix.


Sicario is definitely a movie to own and not rent from the redbox! It had some really nice bass scenes but not a bunch like MM. MM was a bass ride the entire movie.


----------



## Pain Infliction

digler84 said:


> speaking of 2015 movies, how about project almanac? i actually really enjoyed this flick, and i don't know that i saw anyone discuss the bass in it/graph it. the story itself was pretty cool, and to my ears, i enjoyed much of the bass that was in it. the times when the machine fired up shook things fairly well in my room. maybe it's not one of the leaders, but i think it deserved an honorable mention. did that get graphed and i missed it? either way, enjoyable fantasy tale with some good overall sound.


I enjoyed the movie too, but I don't recall how the bass was. That means that it probably wasn't too crazy considering I don't remember.


----------



## digler84

well, it wasn't crazy like MMFR, but what it had worked well imo, and there were definite moments that i thought were fairly impressive.


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> Just make sure you turn up your master volume 8-10dbs for Ultron over whatever volume you watched MMFR at to put them at a similar overall level since Ultron is mastered low across the board which you have probably read about. I watch most first run movies at -1, but bumped Ultron up to +8 which subjectively put it in the same ballpark as a lot of other tracks that are mastered at a more typical volume level.


Okay I just finished watching this and YES it's definitely a good bass movie (just like a lot of you mentioned here). I just cranked it up like suggested and found the entire audio track to be excellent. I'm adding this to my list for good 2015 bass movies. As soon as the movie comes down in price a little I'm picking this one up.


----------



## ambesolman

digler84 said:


> speaking of 2015 movies, how about project almanac? i actually really enjoyed this flick, and i don't know that i saw anyone discuss the bass in it/graph it. the story itself was pretty cool, and to my ears, i enjoyed much of the bass that was in it. the times when the machine fired up shook things fairly well in my room. maybe it's not one of the leaders, but i think it deserved an honorable mention. did that get graphed and i missed it? either way, enjoyable fantasy tale with some good overall sound.



Agreed. It was kind of a somewhat lighter Butterfly Effect.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Cyborg_Optoma

any measurements on Sicario or its OST.. seems like some it has some good bass too or not ?


----------



## Pain Infliction

Cyborg_Optoma said:


> any measurements on Sicario or its OST.. seems like some it has some good bass too or not ?


Per Fatshaft:


----------



## Alan P

I too enjoyed Sicario a lot, great movie!

Not this year (or even close), but I just re-watched Fight Club last night...man, does that movie have some great bass moments! And one of my all-time favorite films.


----------



## bgtighe23

^

I re-watched The Dark Knight the other day and thought the same thing. Great LFE throughout the movie. The opening scene was pretty nice!


----------



## chucky7

I watched The Martian and Everest last weekend. I wasn't impressed with the Martian and thought the bass was weak @ -12.5 dB MV. Guess I should turn it up to verify again.

Everest was a blast! At -12.5 dB MV, it was pretty decent. I think it was similar to Jurassic World.


----------



## raynist

Alan P said:


> Oh yeah, the Dory Taps on Aquarium Glass scene is quite famous around these parts.


 I think it is Darla who taps on the glass - dory is the fish


----------



## rysher

anybody watched transporter: refueled?


----------



## Alembicjeff

rysher said:


> anybody watched transporter: refueled?


I just finished watching Pixels for the 5th (!) time and I completely agree with Bossobass and others that this film contains tons of clean, full-bandwidth bass that reminds me of the type of bass in the movie "9", one of my favorites, only more.

What a tremendous, low-end ride, and another Steve Boeddeker sound design gem.

Jeff.


----------



## ambesolman

Finally saw Star Wars vii last night in IMAX 3D. Great movie with a lot of bass potential. Here's hoping they don't screw us on the bluray!


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## beastaudio

Alembicjeff said:


> I just finished watching Pixels for the 5th (!) time and I completely agree with Bossobass and others that this film contains tons of clean, full-bandwidth bass that reminds me of the type of bass in the movie "9", one of my favorites, only more.
> 
> What a tremendous, low-end ride, and another Steve Boeddeker sound design gem.
> 
> Jeff.


5 Times? You've watched that movie 5 times? It was painful the first run through. Just revisiting the major bass moments, I literally had more fun watching the sub drivers moving than I did the action on the screen.


----------



## Quickett

Haven't seen a bass demo disc released in a while, any interest?


----------



## Alan P

raynist said:


> I think it is Darla who taps on the glass - dory is the fish


Dammit!!

And I originally typed Darla but second guessed myself.


----------



## HuskerHarley

Quickett said:


> Haven't seen a bass demo disc released in a while, any interest?


Interested.


----------



## ambesolman

Quickett said:


> Haven't seen a bass demo disc released in a while, any interest?












Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## beastaudio

Scuba Steve is about due for version 3.0 eh? I love his second disc the most out of all the demo discs, but we definitely have enough new content he could basically do a whole new disc with no overlap.


----------



## benhacker22

Alembicjeff said:


> I just finished watching Pixels for the 5th (!) time and I completely agree with Bossobass and others that this film contains tons of clean, full-bandwidth bass that reminds me of the type of bass in the movie "9", one of my favorites, only more.
> 
> What a tremendous, low-end ride, and another Steve Boeddeker sound design gem.
> 
> Jeff.





beastaudio said:


> 5 Times? You've watched that movie 5 times? It was painful the first run through. Just revisiting the major bass moments, I literally had more fun watching the sub drivers moving than I did the action on the screen.


LOL! I enjoyed the bass as well, but don't think I could watch it 5 times. I did play a few scenes multiple times when I rented, but don't think it is worth a buy much less another rental. I finally saw Jupiter Ascending this last weekend. GREAT sound & bass (explosions, spaceships, lizard man stomping, etc..), but I see no other reason to watch it again. Replay value is one of the things that make movies like The Incredible Hulk, Iron Man, Dark Knight (hospital explosion - wow), MM:FR, How to Train your Dragon, and even Pacific Rim (ok, this one is pretty cheesy), GREAT Bass movies.  

Of course that's just my 2 cents and I realize this thread is about movies with great bass not a movie review thread. Keep the reviews & charts coming, as I look forward to finding the next must own (or rent) flick!


----------



## Rod2486

beastaudio said:


> Scuba Steve is about due for version 3.0 eh? I love his second disc the most out of all the demo discs, but we definitely have enough new content he could basically do a whole new disc with no overlap.


How would one get these discs from scubasteve? Does he sell them?


----------



## Alembicjeff

beastaudio said:


> 5 Times? You've watched that movie 5 times? It was painful the first run through. Just revisiting the major bass moments, I literally had more fun watching the sub drivers moving than I did the action on the screen.


LOL Beastaudio! Pixels is no HTTYD or "9" as a movie, but I really enjoy its "5" star bass. I also really like the bass in Jupiter Ascending, finding that in my room on my system, it delivers the punchiest bass I have ever felt; even more so than John Wick.

BTW, all of my opinions are based on blu-ray playback only.

Jeff.


----------



## Toe

I thought the bass in Pixels felt a bit recycled and generic. It was deep and loud, but there wasn't enough of it to make me want to sit through it again. Glad I rented!


----------



## Shreds

beastaudio said:


> 5 Times? You've watched that movie 5 times? It was painful the first run through. Just revisiting the major bass moments, I literally had more fun watching the sub drivers moving than I did the action on the screen.









​


----------



## Quickett

Rod2486 said:


> How would one get these discs from scubasteve? Does he sell them?


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/150-blu-ray-software/1475769-demonstration-blu-ray-discs-independently-authored.html


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> I thought the bass in Pixels felt a bit recycled and generic. It was deep and loud, but there wasn't enough of it to make me want to sit through it again. Glad I rented!


Me too. I walked away from Pixels thinking it wasn't anything special. The movie was okay but a one and done for me. The bass was there but there were a lot of other movies I liked way more. I have good bass down to about 10-12 Hz and then I drop off fast. Perhaps Pixels is a movie that you need to have single digit capability to really get it's full impact?


----------



## Quickett

If I start a thread to get a 2015 bass demo disc started would this be the right subforum? I noticed the other demo discs were in the Theater Builder forum and the compilation thread was in the bluray software forum.
So what would the appropriate home be?


----------



## audiofan1

Hopinater said:


> Me too. I walked away from Pixels thinking it wasn't anything special. The movie was okay but a one and done for me. The bass was there but there were a lot of other movies I liked way more. I have good bass down to about 10-12 Hz and then I drop off fast. Perhaps Pixels is a movie that you need to have single digit capability to really get it's full impact?


 I gotta disagree with you guys a bit, Pixels had some very well done bass with drop dead gorgeous integration and variation. I'm thinking its the "Immersive audio" tilting the scales for me( I could be wrong but the track record is pretty clear so far!) on the movies from last year that contained an Atmos sound track. One of the biggest things I noticed besides the placement of effects within the proverbial bubble was , I no longer needed to go anywhere near reference level to achieve visceral impact as even -17 to -15 could sound downright frightening and completely fills the room with sound. I still stand by MI Rouge Nation as my overall pick as its largely due to the what I feel best across the board presentation


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> I gotta disagree with you guys a bit, Pixels had some very well done bass with drop dead gorgeous integration and variation. I'm thinking its the "Immersive audio" tilting the scales for me( I could be wrong but the track record is pretty clear so far!) on the movies from last year that contained an Atmos sound track. One of the biggest things I noticed besides the placement of effects within the proverbial bubble was , I no longer needed to go anywhere near reference level to achieve visceral impact as even -17 to -15 could sound downright frightening and completely fills the room with sound. I still stand by MI Rouge Nation as my overall pick as its largely due to the what I feel best across the board presentation


 
No worries. We just have a bit different opinion on Pixels for whatever reason. Lots of variables! 

Even though RN was not my pick for best of the year for bass, I can certainly understand your enthusiasm and I also thought it was a fantastic all around track! I just bought a copy yesterday off ebay.


----------



## Hopinater

audiofan1 said:


> I gotta disagree with you guys a bit, Pixels had some very well done bass with drop dead gorgeous integration and variation. I'm thinking its the "Immersive audio" tilting the scales for me( I could be wrong but the track record is pretty clear so far!) on the movies from last year that contained an Atmos sound track. One of the biggest things I noticed besides the placement of effects within the proverbial bubble was , I no longer needed to go anywhere near reference level to achieve visceral impact as even -17 to -15 could sound downright frightening and completely fills the room with sound. I still stand by MI Rouge Nation as my overall pick as its largely due to the what I feel best across the board presentation


I understand… I think Toe and I might be in the minority regarding Pixels. I really don't know what movie I would give the "Bass Movie of 2015" award to. But I'm pretty certain I would give Rogue Nation the "Best Overall Audio of 2015" award.


----------



## digler84

i enjoyed pixels and very much enjoyed the bass with it too. bass of the year? no. but i liked the movie as did my kids and there was enough bass to keep me happy. MIRN wasn't bass of the year either, but as you stated hop, the overall track was simply amazing, and it was a typical cool MI story line. i really can't decide what the best of the year would be as there were a good handful of nice ones. i know many would say MMFR, but i just can't give that one my vote because to me it just became droning noises without much usefulness to the movie.....and i may be slightly biased because i didn't enjoy the movie itself at all. i still have a few to watch as well...i've just been very slow to rent a few that may hit the sweet spot.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> No worries. We just have a bit different opinion on Pixels for whatever reason. Lots of variables!
> 
> Even though RN was not my pick for best of the year for bass, I can certainly understand your enthusiasm and I also thought it was a fantastic all around track! I just bought a copy yesterday off ebay.


Sweet! its definitely a must have for the collection



Hopinater said:


> I understand… I think Toe and I might be in the minority regarding Pixels. I really don't know what movie I would give the "Bass Movie of 2015" award to. But I'm pretty certain I would give Rogue Nation the "Best Overall Audio of 2015" award.


Yeah! I see where you guys are coming from, I had to settle for the whole enchilada as it was just to hard to pick one for bass alone! 



digler84 said:


> i enjoyed pixels and very much enjoyed the bass with it too. bass of the year? no. but i liked the movie as did my kids and there was enough bass to keep me happy. MIRN wasn't bass of the year either, but as you stated hop, the overall track was simply amazing, and it was a typical cool MI story line. i really can't decide what the best of the year would be as there were a good handful of nice ones. i know many would say MMFR, but i just can't give that one my vote because to me it just became droning noises without much usefulness to the movie.....and i may be slightly biased because i didn't enjoy the movie itself at all. i still have a few to watch as well...i've just been very slow to rent a few that may hit the sweet spot.


If I had to pick the single best bass moment of the year! It would be that massive spike in *Jupiter Ascending that with its plummeting infrasonic notes where a treat for sure and not to mention it buckled a wall that was never disturbed before
*


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Sweet! its definitely a must have for the collection
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! I see where you guys are coming from, I had to settle for the whole enchilada as it was just to hard to pick one for bass alone!
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to pick the single best bass moment of the year! It would be that massive spike in *Jupiter Ascending that with its plummeting infrasonic notes where a treat for sure and not to mention it buckled a wall that was never disturbed before*


 
Bass pick of the year was easy for me this time. Being a bass fest guy, nothing came close to Fury Road for me. The opening 30 minutes of that movie alone is one of the best HT moments I have had, and that is not even considering the 3d which I have not seen yet! 

Overall audio pick was harder for me, but I think I would agree with Hop and give it to Rogue Nation.


----------



## Quickett

Hey guys, started a demo disc thread here

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-subwoofers-bass-transducers/2288786-2015-bass-demo-disc.html

Would love some input in regards to scenes and timestamps.


----------



## kick ass sub

ambesolman said:


> Finally saw Star Wars vii last night in IMAX 3D. Great movie with a lot of bass potential. Here's hoping they don't screw us on the bluray!
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


I've seen a few similar comments on this but I must say I'm quit skeptical about this. I also saw it in IMAX but I didn't experience a lot of deep bass. I know a lot of people say the bass in a movie theater isn't representative of how the bass will be on blu ray but I disagree with that. The IMAX I usually go to has very descent bass and watching movies like Interstellar and Jurassic World there gave me a pretty similar bass experience as watching it on blu ray at my home theater. 

With The Force Awakans I only had one occasion were I could feel the bass and that was


Spoiler



when Poe en Finn shoot the TIE-fighter in space


. I'm sure there will be a lot of good rumbles and mid-bass but I'm not expecting much deep room-shaking bass like Jurassic World or The Phantom Menace. So don't get your hopes up to high.


----------



## chadamir

I'm confused by the graphs. A lot of them show -20db peaks, rarely any louder. Does this represent 95db lfe or 85db? Are these digital analysis or are they based on the level the graph creator is listening at?


----------



## GPBURNS

New Cloverfield on way - I think - kind of teaser - looks fun - loved first one


----------



## Toe

Thanks for the Momentum recs from a ways back guys. Really enjoyed this bass fest!  Was surprised how much bass was in this film. 

Fantastic Four on tap for tonight!


----------



## BornSlippyZ

GPBURNS said:


> New Cloverfield on way - I think - kind of teaser - looks fun - loved first one
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQy-ANhnUpE



I am pretty excited about this one!


The newest Paranormal Activity The Ghost Dimension might be worth a rental to some bassheads in here. With the rental you get the DTSHD soundtrack and the last chapter in this series has the most bass. Dunno how low it goes but it kept me watching the movie!


----------



## Pain Infliction

Olympus Has Fallen has a sequel now. London Has Fallen. I hope it has some epic monument type scenes in it too!


----------



## Toe

Damn! You guys weren't kidding about that ~15 minute section toward the end of F4!  Feel like I just got my ass kicked from pounding LFE!


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Thanks for the Momentum recs from a ways back guys. Really enjoyed this bass fest!  Was surprised how much bass was in this film.
> 
> Fantastic Four on tap for tonight!


Oh yeah! Momentum caught me off guard!Bass fest (and eye fest) it was!



Toe said:


> Damn! You guys weren't kidding about that ~15 minute section toward the end of F4!  Feel like I just got my ass kicked from pounding LFE!


Wasn't really interested in this one but I'm all in for a good fight with some LFE


----------



## Zhorik

kick ass sub said:


> I've seen a few similar comments on this but I must say I'm quit skeptical about this. I also saw it in IMAX but I didn't experience a lot of deep bass. I know a lot of people say the bass in a movie theater isn't representative of how the bass will be on blu ray but I disagree with that. The IMAX I usually go to has very descent bass and watching movies like Interstellar and Jurassic World there gave me a pretty similar bass experience as watching it on blu ray at my home theater.
> 
> With The Force Awakans I only had one occasion were I could feel the bass and that was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> when Poe en Finn shoot the TIE-fighter in space
> 
> 
> . I'm sure there will be a lot of good rumbles and mid-bass but I'm not expecting much deep room-shaking bass like Jurassic World or The Phantom Menace. So don't get your hopes up to high.


The lowest bass in SW:TFA was during the


Spoiler



mind trick scene between Kylo and Rey.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Toe said:


> Damn! You guys weren't kidding about that ~15 minute section toward the end of F4!  Feel like I just got my ass kicked from pounding LFE!



Yea bass was good but that was about it IMO. What did you think about the movie?


----------



## Toe

Pain Infliction said:


> Yea bass was good but that was about it IMO. What did you think about the movie?


Let's just say if I had purchased this film I would be punching myself in the face and trying to figure out how to get my money back! Does that answer the question?   

That 15 minute stretch is a perfect candidate for a demo disc if another is made since there is no way I would buy this movie!

Agreed on the eye fest aspect of Momentum Audiofan!  Enjoy F4, but make sure you rent it!

Also watched Pacific Rim for the first time since my sub/speakers upgrade and while I know its not the deepest extender out there, that movie absolutely POUNDS! What a kick ass bass fest! That whole 20 minute ocean/city battle section an hour or so into the film made me feel like the house was going to come down on top of me!!  Throw in killer 3d and it's still one of my favorite HT rides.


----------



## mantaraydesign

Toe said:


> Damn! You guys weren't kidding about that ~15 minute section toward the end of F4!  Feel like I just got my ass kicked from pounding LFE!



What movie is F4?


----------



## Pain Infliction

mantaraydesign said:


> What movie is F4?



Fantastic 4


----------



## mantaraydesign

Pain Infliction said:


> Fantastic 4



Thanks!


----------



## Mike Butny

I thought The martian had its moments but overall I thought it was mastered ( over all volume ) a bit low for my liking.


----------



## Quickett

Toe said:


> That 15 minute stretch is a perfect candidate for a demo disc if another is made since there is no way I would buy this movie!


Was planning on using F4.


----------



## Toe

Quickett said:


> Was planning on using F4.


Nice!  Now if I can just find some kind soul to burn and send me a copy when it hits since I don't have a blu ray drive.


----------



## Quickett

Won't need a drive, you will be able to play it without burning it. That is if you have a htpc


----------



## Toe

Quickett said:


> Won't need a drive, you will be able to play it without burning it. That is if you have a htpc


I don't.


----------



## Quickett

I'm pretty sure something can be worked out.


----------



## bori

Just finished watching Spectre. Great movie and awesome bass towards the end. 😊

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## tvuong

^^ I thought it was too slow for a Bond movie. I didn't finish it, so up to where I left off, I was disappointed that there was barely any bass.


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

It's a few years old, but I watched Gangster Squad this weekend and it had some good LFE. Lots of machine gun shooting and explosions. Movie was actually very enjoyable.


----------



## BassThatHz

I watched The Martian last night. The two


Spoiler



air lock blowout


 scenes had some boom in it; and it was an enjoyable movie, unlike Pixels.

I watched Pixels the other day. Holy cow that movie had some loud treble during the action scenes. It had some bass too.
But it just felt lost, it is clearly aimed at 40yo's but 12yo's at the same time? A kid movie that isn't a kid movie but that is? Total bewilderment if you ask me!!! (Must be an Adam Sandler thing!)


----------



## bori

tvuong said:


> ^^ I thought it was too slow for a Bond movie. I didn't finish it, so up to where I left off, I was disappointed that there was barely any bass.


Did you see the last two scenes?

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pain Infliction

MIX_MASTER_ICE said:


> It's a few years old, but I watched Gangster Squad this weekend and it had some good LFE. Lots of machine gun shooting and explosions. Movie was actually very enjoyable.


That was a good movie.


----------



## tvuong

bori said:


> Did you see the last two scenes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


Not yet. I think I have about the last 30mins to view.


----------



## dchabby

BassThatHz said:


> I watched Pixels the other day. Holy cow that movie had some loud treble during the action scenes. It had some bass too.
> But it just felt lost, it is clearly aimed at 40yo's but 12yo's at the same time? A kid movie that isn't a kid movie but that is? Total bewilderment if you ask me!!! (Must be an Adam Sandler thing!)


its for the kid in those 40 yo's that grew up in the arcade playing those games !! 

I have been putting off watching some bass flicks while I put together my marty subs but should have the first one done and set up by this weekend. Cant wait to test it out, will probably have to re-vistit some as well !


----------



## Mike Butny

BassThatHz said:


> I watched The Martian last night. The two
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> air lock blowout
> 
> 
> scenes had some boom in it; and it was an enjoyable movie, unlike Pixels.
> 
> I watched Pixels the other day. Holy cow that movie had some loud treble during the action scenes. It had some bass too.
> But it just felt lost, it is clearly aimed at 40yo's but 12yo's at the same time? A kid movie that isn't a kid movie but that is? Total bewilderment if you ask me!!! (Must be an Adam Sandler thing!)


I actually enjoyed Pixels but then again I'm 44 and love the 80's.


----------



## GarrettK

Not sure if anyone mentioned it but the newest Paranormal Activity absolutely crushes the house! Other than that it's not a very good movie...


----------



## Hopinater

Mike Butny said:


> I actually enjoyed Pixels but then again I'm 44 and love the 80's.


Me too! I loved the 80's as well. But I have to admit it was a decade you had to live through to fully appreciate (or understand). Pixels was just okay for me but I did enjoy the nostalgic ride it gave me. I wish it had been written a bit better.


----------



## Jim1290

Watched Mad Max Fury Road last night, its bass was quite impressive, like many here mentioned it before me.


----------



## Patriot666

The scene where Max was in the boat on the way to Where the Wild Things Are had some crazy bass. Crap movie though. Also watched San Andreas last night, great bass throughout that one, also not a great movie IMO.


----------



## digler84

finally got around to watching age of ultron. the bass is definitely there but as others have mentioned, the whole movie is recorded very low so you really have to bump the volume. once you do, it is a nice track bass wise. strangely enough though, the finale to the hulk/hulkbuster fight had stronger bass than the event at the end of the movie. seemed a little backward, but whatever. one odd thing to me as well was the dropout of some of the dynamics with certain scenes in the upper frequencies. one scene that stands out in my mind is the begining of the hulk/hulkbuster fight. things were being smashed all over the place but it seemed like the highs were muted or cut off. you would really expect a lot of high pitched noises like glass shattering everywhere, but it was so quiet. it seemed to be there in some spots and drop out in others. almost like a blanket was thrown over the speakers in parts. very weird. it even made me reach for the remote to make sure the night mode wasn't on somehow.


----------



## Torqdog

Went to the theater for the first time in ages to see 13 Hours...........excellent movie that keeps you on the edge of your seat. Michael Bay did a good job.

The soundtrack was pretty decent, in fact at times outstanding. The gunshots sounded totally realistic including the 50 cal. The surrounds were utilized quite well and I can definitely see this as excellent Atmos transfer material. Our local theater seems to have the bass neutered below somewhere around 30 to 35 hz but even still it did have it's moments.


----------



## basshead81

Mike Butny said:


> I thought The martian had its moments but overall I thought it was mastered ( over all volume ) a bit low for my liking.


simple fix...turn it up!!


----------



## mumps

Watched Everest last night. Good bass when called upon, and the Atmos track enveloped me in swirling winds quite well. Overhead speakers didn't exactly make me go "Wow" but the immersion was there. Of course, being -25C (-13F) here outside didn't help; I was still warming myself up (at least trying to) when I started watching... the visuals and audio seemed to keep me on the chilly side.

Chris


----------



## BassThatHz

GarrettK said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned it but the newest Paranormal Activity absolutely crushes the house! Other than that it's not a very good movie...


I'll have to try that one.

Watched Get Hard, Extinction and Unfriended last night.
Get Hard was funny, and Unfriended was horrible (had to turn it off, boring!)
Extinction was decent if you like movies like "The Road".
None had major bass, but they aren't mega-action genre movies, so...

Gonna watch Predestination, Annebelle and Expendables 3 tonight, and maybe Fury. (Got some catching up to do.)


----------



## Mike Butny

basshead81 said:


> simple fix...turn it up!!


I did, I listened to it at -12. I have been watching material with Audyssey Dynamic EQ turned off the last 3 weeks so I think my ears are still adjusting.


----------



## Mike Butny

Hopinater said:


> Me too! I loved the 80's as well. But I have to admit it was a decade you had to live through to fully appreciate (or understand). Pixels was just okay for me but I did enjoy the nostalgic ride it gave me. I wish it had been written a bit better.


I really don't remember the story, all I remember was Michelle Monaghan


----------



## Emaych

What's the deal with MAGIC MIKE XXL? Heard something about the bass. Is this on the order of PROJECT X, or simply present, but not really that gratifying? Same question about STRAIGHT OUTTA COMPTON?


----------



## ambesolman

Emaych said:


> What's the deal with MAGIC MIKE XXL? Heard something about the bass. Is this on the order of PROJECT X, or simply present, but not really that gratifying? Same question about STRAIGHT OUTTA COMPTON?



Don't know, but even bass couldn't make me watch MM. I'd imagine the bass in SOC is music oriented


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Pain Infliction

Emaych said:


> What's the deal with MAGIC MIKE XXL? Heard something about the bass. Is this on the order of PROJECT X, or simply present, but not really that gratifying? Same question about STRAIGHT OUTTA COMPTON?


I can only answer for Straight outta Compton and there is nothing special in that movie in regards to bass. Good movie though.

Magic Mike would never get played in my theater. Not my type of movie....


----------



## Emaych

ambesolman said:


> Don't know, but even bass couldn't make me watch MM. I'd imagine the bass in SOC is music oriented
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Well, yeah...so would be the bass in MMXXL and PROJECT X, the latter being the only one I have and it is fantastic for music-oriented bass -- I want more!


----------



## beastaudio

Pain Infliction said:


> I can only answer for Straight outta Compton and there is nothing special in that movie in regards to bass. Good movie though.
> 
> Magic Mike would never get played in my theater. Not my type of movie....


Don't lie on the internet. There are consequences to your actions.


----------



## Emaych

Pain Infliction said:


> I can only answer for Straight outta Compton and there is nothing special in that movie in regards to bass. Good movie though.
> 
> Magic Mike would never get played in my theater. Not my type of movie....


Thanks for the response -- was starting to gather that impression about SOC from what I've read. What type of movie is MAGIC MIKE though? -- don't know that I have a type I would not watch if bass was awesome -- oh, of course no flicks dealing with animal torture, but not sure I know of many of those -- WAR HORSE might have been borderline I suppose -- do own that one with great bass in spots, but somewhat of a trial to watch....


----------



## Toe

Pain Infliction said:


> I can only answer for Straight outta Compton and there is nothing special in that movie in regards to bass. Good movie though.
> 
> Magic Mike would never get played in my theater. Not my type of movie....



Is the music bass good in Compton?

No way Magic Mike is getting played in my HT! Not even if it had 5 star bass!


----------



## beastaudio

Emaych said:


> Thanks for the response -- was starting to gather that impression about SOC from what I've read. What type of movie is MAGIC MIKE though? -- don't know that I have a type I would not watch if bass was awesome -- oh, of course no flicks dealing with animal torture, but not sure I know of many of those -- WAR HORSE might have been borderline I suppose -- do own that one with great bass in spots, but somewhat of a trial to watch....


There is urban cougar abuse in MMXXL, along with multiple instances of barn doors being left open intentionally.


----------



## Mongo171

Magic Mike is about the same as The Full Monty. Except different.


----------



## Pain Infliction

beastaudio said:


> Don't lie on the internet. There are consequences to your actions.


Hahaha No sir, my friend!



Emaych said:


> Thanks for the response -- was starting to gather that impression about SOC from what I've read. What type of movie is MAGIC MIKE though? -- don't know that I have a type I would not watch if bass was awesome -- oh, of course no flicks dealing with animal torture, but not sure I know of many of those -- WAR HORSE might have been borderline I suppose -- do own that one with great bass in spots, but somewhat of a trial to watch....


Some things are better off not knowing about. If you did find out what type of movie MM is, you might add to the reasons why you would not watch a movie.



Toe said:


> Is the music bass good in Compton?
> 
> No way Magic Mike is getting played in my HT! Not even if it had 5 star bass!


I have 12 subs in my theater, so all movies sounds pretty good.  That being said, they sound just like the tracks released but really loud. No old school hip hop has low bass....well, low bass for music that is.


----------



## ambesolman

Just watched Poltergeist and damn what a ride! There were 4 or 5 really great bass scenes that had my place rumbling good. 
Did this get graphed? I searched here and only found a speclab of one scene and no mention at databass when I searched there either.
Might have to pick this one up if some scenes don't make it on the next bass disk.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## beastaudio

Emaych said:


> Thanks for the response -- was starting to gather that impression about SOC from what I've read. What type of movie is MAGIC MIKE though? -- don't know that I have a type I would not watch if bass was awesome -- oh, of course no flicks dealing with animal torture, but not sure I know of many of those -- WAR HORSE might have been borderline I suppose -- do own that one with great bass in spots, but somewhat of a trial to watch....


OK. I can't believe someone hasn't told you what magic mike is about (assuming you are serious). How long will this take????? Hahahahahaha



Spoiler



It's about a bunch of male strippers... I mean cmon guys. DON'T WATCH THIS FOR BASS OR FOR ANY OTHER REASON....


----------



## teckademic

Goosebumps was a fun ride with plenty of bass, not sure how deep, but it sure was loud. Best of all, kids enjoyed the movie and will make the many viewings enjoyable for the bass alone, plus the movie wasn't bad, so it's a win for everyone.


----------



## Pain Infliction

beastaudio said:


> OK. I can't believe someone hasn't told you what magic mike is about (assuming you are serious). How long will this take????? Hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's about a bunch of male strippers... I mean cmon guys. DON'T WATCH THIS FOR BASS OR FOR ANY OTHER REASON....


Agreed 100% with the spoiler quote. I don't care if it got seven stars on db or has a 10 min long 5hz scene, I refuse to play such crap. However, if it was a magic Mary xxl, I would take that into consideration lol.


----------



## beastaudio

Pain Infliction said:


> Agreed 100% with the spoiler quote. I don't care if it got seven stars on db or has a 10 min long 5hz scene, I refuse to play such crap. However, if it was a magic Mary xxl, I would take that into consideration lol.


What about Magic Melinda? Magic Marcy?


----------



## Toe

teckademic said:


> Goosebumps was a fun ride with plenty of bass, not sure how deep, but it sure was loud. Best of all, kids enjoyed the movie and will make the many viewings enjoyable for the bass alone, plus the movie wasn't bad, so it's a win for everyone.


 
Thanks for the report. Saw this on the redbox site the other day and was curious about it. Will give it a rent.


----------



## Emaych

beastaudio said:


> OK. I can't believe someone hasn't told you what magic mike is about (assuming you are serious). How long will this take????? Hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's about a bunch of male strippers... I mean cmon guys. DON'T WATCH THIS FOR BASS OR FOR ANY OTHER REASON....


Yeah, well I did find it strange in the above sequence of posts that apparently the movie was being responded to as if it had been generally received herein in some kind of mutually recognized way, but that no one actually did bother to characterize what was being referred to. And yeah, I knew it was a movie about male strippers, hence might feature extended club scenes with major bass pulsing...possibly other pulsings as well -- whatever...... 


Hey guys, I think we're all fairly anonymous here, and unless you have a fellow AVSer over, they're not going to observe if you might get aroused, so no shame -- even if they were to, you can always explain it's your bass fetish revealing itself in a particularly exuberant way -- that is, if MAGIC MIKE in fact DOES have major bass, implemented well. 


JOHN WICK has some exquisite scenes through a nightclub where some climactic moments are being played out -- pulsing bass beats interwoven through magnificently punctuated concussive shots -- must have replayed that chapter, or those chapters, scores of times by now. Of course my appreciation for that was not at all hampered by the presence of exposed men in a spa setting. Are most of you guys still in high school? 


Anyway, I guess no one "bold enough" to step up and give the word on having seen MAGIC MIKE, but have to admit the urban cougars comment was pretty clever.......


----------



## Emaych

ambesolman said:


> Just watched Poltergeist and damn what a ride! There were 4 or 5 really great bass scenes that had my place rumbling good.
> Did this get graphed? I searched here and only found a speclab of one scene and no mention at databass when I searched there either.
> Might have to pick this one up if some scenes don't make it on the next bass disk.


No doubt one of my favorites of last year. Bass reminded me of RAGNAROK for taking the room and shaking vigorously -- have not seen a graph to recollect........


----------



## bgtighe23

Pain Infliction said:


> Agreed 100% with the spoiler quote. I don't care if it got seven stars on db or has a 10 min long 5hz scene, I refuse to play such crap. However, if it was a magic Mary xxl, I would take that into consideration lol.


Unfortunately, those movies have to be played with little to know volume...I couldn't imagine such things at reference!


----------



## Kain

Check out the bass in the beginning of this upcoming horror game trailer. Seems pretty low to me.


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## BornSlippyZ

I have been hearing good things about Goosbumps and my kids (and I ) would love it! Of course I am going to give Spectre a spin.
Thanks for the graphs fatshaft!


----------



## bgtighe23

I just got back from my local movie theater and let me tell you that I have certainly spoiled myself.....

Anyway, I saw 13 hours. It was a great movie that kept you involved beginning to end. Like most action movies, the bulk of the action took place from the middle to end with an engaging intro. The LFE was great with the occasional low LFE, but either the subs at the theater couldn't reproduce ULF, or there wasn't any. There were definite moments of low 20hz scenes. 

This is a movie I will be purchasing when it comes out on Blu-ray so I can run the bass hot (as usual) but to really feel those gun shots (etc.) but also those lower LFE moments. It makes for an overall great movie with some notable scenes.


----------



## tommaazz

Fatshaft said:


>


I was just wondering if you could help me interpret the graph...lets say the peak of the response which is getting toward -15db? What does that mean in terms of LFE output if the LFE is max. 115db? Thanks


----------



## mumps

So Goosebumps is in Dolby Atmos? It's not listed on the Dolby site...

Chris


----------



## gene4ht

mumps said:


> So Goosebumps is in Dolby Atmos? It's not listed on the Dolby site...
> 
> Chris



http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=248132


----------



## BleedingBlue

What would you say the age cutoff is for Goosebumps? My daughter is 7 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BleedingBlue

I watched San Andreas this weekend (first movie in my new HT) and it seemed to have a ton of bass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teckademic

BleedingBlue said:


> What would you say the age cutoff is for Goosebumps? My daughter is 7
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My daughter is 6 and my niece is 5 and they loved it, it was a repeat movie all weekend.


----------



## Mongo171

BleedingBlue said:


> I watched San Andreas this weekend (first movie in my new HT) and it seemed to have a ton of bass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It did have the bass. But, I think it is cutoff at 20-30Hz (IIRC).

It was a fun movie for me since I have lived in every place that was depicted in the movie. Much more realistic than 2012 in the effects dept. They even mentioned the 198, the road that my last duty in the Navy is located. And, where the I-5 meets the 198, sits the town of Coalinga (Coaling Station A, but that's another story), that was leveled in 1984 but a quake on the San Andreas.


----------



## digler84

quick FYI, but amazon has MI:RN, san andreas, and jurassic world for $10 right now. the martian 14.99.

just thought i would share.


----------



## tommaazz

tommaazz said:


> I was just wondering if you could help me interpret the graph...lets say the peak of the response which is getting toward -15db? What does that mean in terms of LFE output if the LFE is max. 115db? Thanks


ammmm....anyone?


----------



## Snowmanick

Mongo171 said:


> It did have the bass. But, I think it is cutoff at 20-30Hz (IIRC).
> 
> It was a fun movie for me since I have lived in every place that was depicted in the movie. Much more realistic than 2012 in the effects dept. They even mentioned the 198, the road that my last duty in the Navy is located. And, where the I-5 meets the 198, sits the town of Coalinga (Coaling Station A, but that's another story), that was leveled in 1984 but a quake on the San Andreas.


Huh, I never knew that's where Coalinga got its name from. I love learning stuff like that. Cool, thanks! 😀


----------



## beastaudio

It took a while but I finally watched Chappie last night. It delivered on some scenes for sure. Fun little movie that was not at all what I was expecting. Probably not a keeper sans a few fun scenes, but enjoyed nonetheless. The extension on the track is serious.


----------



## Jim1290

Watched Ratatouille with kids the other night, and it was fun and quite good sound.


----------



## mumps

Watched Goosebumps last night. Good bass when called upon, nothing earth shattering (seems a little low so I recommend bumping the MV some), but enjoyable. If you have an Atmos setup you're really going to enjoy this one... a phenomenal Atmos ride!

Chris


----------



## BornSlippyZ

beastaudio said:


> It took a while but I finally watched Chappie last night. It delivered on some scenes for sure. Fun little movie that was not at all what I was expecting. Probably not a keeper sans a few fun scenes, but enjoyed nonetheless. The extension on the track is serious.


I enjoyed this one and I need to pick it up when it is a low price. The Die Antworrd soundtrack thumps pretty hard on this bD!


----------



## Toe

I really enjoyed Chappie as well and the sound/bass was excellent as I remember. Can't remember if the PQ was good (?). Just noticed there is a $8.50 shipped option on Amazon for this so I might grab it.


----------



## murphy2112

BassThatHz said:


> I watched The Martian last night. The two
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> air lock blowout
> 
> 
> scenes had some boom in it; and it was an enjoyable movie, unlike Pixels.
> 
> I watched Pixels the other day. Holy cow that movie had some loud treble during the action scenes. It had some bass too.
> But it just felt lost, it is clearly aimed at 40yo's but 12yo's at the same time? A kid movie that isn't a kid movie but that is? Total bewilderment if you ask me!!! (Must be an Adam Sandler thing!)



Martian was good. I hear it might be released March 1st in uhd format. Could be a keeper.

Pixels on the other hand - I have only watched Movie Bob's review of it. Quite the entertaining review of the movie: http://thedailybanter.com/2015/07/t...-of-pixels-is-the-greatest-movie-review-ever/


----------



## BassThatHz

BassThatHz said:


> Gonna watch Predestination, Annabelle and Expendables 3 tonight, and maybe Fury. (Got some catching up to do.)


Expendables 3 had some boom boom pow. Lots of bullets flying like Chappie 
Predestination was kinda dumb (definitely don't buy, netflix only.)
Annabelle was pretty scary.


----------



## Emaych

So here's the straight scoop on MAGIC MIKE XXL -- or should I say, anything but the "straight" scoop! Let's call it the low-down, and to my ear it goes low. Some pretty bass-dominant interludes -- music based, of course. Have not compared it to PROJECT X side-by-side yet, but seems it might be a worthy candidate for similarity. Could not get answers here, but read a few reviews, and purchased at discounted rate.


Now another reflection, also by way of public service announcement: if you feel your orientation at all tenuous, on precarious footing, have felt the merest tremors of latent forbidden urges, AND you do not want to undergo the full-on conversion, you must avoid this movie at all costs! The images and tableaus set forth can have profound ramifications. For myself, I never gave much thought to switching camps, but after this flick, have to call such contemplations a fait accompli! -- so if you're a vacillator, watch only under that strong advisory!


You have been warned! -- big bass pulses, direct correspondence to debasing impulses.....


----------



## beastaudio

I think someone should frame that review ^^^^^^^^^^^ and use it for basically all other web's reviews of said movie.


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ Time for another Bass Thread sabbatical !


----------



## Toe

WTF?


----------



## digler84

watched Fantastic 4 last night. Nothing overwhelming here, but it had some nice room shake on a handful of scenes. plenty of opportunity for more, but what was there seemed fitting for the onscreen action. i saw this in the theaters and was not impressed at all, but upon second viewing, i though it was pretty ok. the only thing i didn't like was the neon test dummy. not a good representation IMO. considering it's only $9 on amazon, i may pick it up...can't decide for sure. summary: good bass in spots, but not enough of it to mention with some of the heavy hitters.


----------



## Emaych

audiofan1 said:


> ^^^ Time for another Bass Thread sabbatical !


Oh, absolutely! -- my admonition above vis a vis XXL purely advisory -- NOT PROSCRIPTIVE! By all means, take some time, watch the movie, drink in some six packs, marinate about the experience in the unfolding fullness of a retreat, and reengage here when things might shake out. My hope is that at such time as a focused clarity may blossom, a change of direction perhaps, you will feel inclined to share how perspectives might have shifted whilst working things out....


----------



## audiofan1

Emaych said:


> Oh, absolutely! -- my admonition above vis a vis XXL purely advisory -- NOT PROSCRIPTIVE! By all means, take some time, watch the movie, drink in some six packs, marinate about the experience in the unfolding fullness of a retreat, and reengage here when things might shake out. My hope is that at such time as a focused clarity may blossom, a change of direction perhaps, you will feel inclined to share how perspectives might have shifted whilst working things out....


Whilst in route to my secret hideout, I'll leave you guys with this 






:kiss:


----------



## Toe

Watched Redline last night (Japanese 5.1 True HD track) which turned out to be a bass fest! Tons of loud bass and even some lower stuff at times (not sure how low) going off the light bottoming of my kickers. Visual feast as well (minus some banding at times). Movie was insane, but maybe this is how all anime is since I've never really seen any? Well worth the $8 I paid for it though as it was a crazy fun bass loaded HT ride.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Watched Redline last night (Japanese 5.1 True HD track) which turned out to be a bass fest! Tons of loud bass and even some lower stuff at times (not sure how low) going off the light bottoming of my kickers. Visual feast as well (minus some banding at times). Movie was insane, but maybe this is how all anime is since I've never really seen any? Well worth the $8 I paid for it though as it was a crazy fun bass loaded HT ride.


Redline was cool


----------



## bori

Watched gangster squad. Had some good bass and surround in this movie. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Shreds

Emaych said:


> You have been warned! -- big bass pulses, direct correspondence to debasing impulses.....










What kind of movie IS THIS?!​


----------



## Shreds

*The Transporter - Refueled*​ 





 (Netflix rental)​ *
Chapter 7a*​ 





 *
Chapter 7b*​ 





 *
Chapter 16*​ 





 
Filtered like a chump.​


----------



## Pain Infliction

Crimson Peak had some sub sonic frequencies it seemed like. Not a real bass heavy movie and not a great movie overall so I recommend that you rent it if you wanted to see it.


----------



## NorthSky

I like the 'Transporter' flicks (series); how is that last one...'Refueled'? ...Boom boom good impacting bass?

From the graphs above...serious content in the 30Hz region and slightly/slowly disappearing till zero @ 20Hz. 
But the film itself? Anyway I'll soon find out...tonight perhaps.


----------



## Emaych

NorthSky said:


> I like the 'Transporter' flicks (series); how is that last one...'Refueled'? ...Boom boom good impacting bass?
> 
> From the graphs above...serious content in the 30Hz region and slightly/slowly disappearing till zero @ 20Hz.
> But the film itself? Anyway I'll soon find out...tonight perhaps.


Was kindof a letdown -- inasmuch as I'm right there with you on the previous TRANSPORTERS -- got a little goose when about 6 months ago I was filling in some legacy titles and bought all three of the older ones on the cheap...and then, bass happened! 

Latest entry nowhere near what it could have been, but I thought the sound on the late HITMAN installment was terrific! -- high quality sound, and enough bass to do something with, if you want to pump it up -- not totally awesomely overwhelming, but the overall sound and quality of the mix was very impressive...oh, visuals too -- sharp color saturated pristine....


----------



## NorthSky

*Hitman: Agent 47*


----------



## Toe

Just finished Everest and while not the deepest bass, I found the bass and sound design in general VERY impressive and 100% convincing as far as the on screen events. Felt like my entire room was plopped right on the mountain fearing I was going to get some sort of frostbite or windburn  and I would love to hear this in ATMOS which I don't have yet. This was one intense HT experience and the video quality was top notch as well. Will check out the 3d next watch which will really push this one right over the cliff!


----------



## NODES

Toe said:


> Just finished Everest and while not the deepest bass, I found the bass and sound design in general VERY impressive and 100% convincing as far as the on screen events. Felt like my entire room was plopped right on the mountain fearing I was going to get some sort of frostbite or windburn  and I would love to hear this in ATMOS which I don't have yet. This was one intense HT experience and the video quality was top notch as well. Will check out the 3d next watch which will really push this one right over the cliff!



The effect gets better when you have a ceiling fan blowing down on you


----------



## NorthSky

...And a snow avalanche landing on top of your roof.


----------



## ambesolman

NODES said:


> The effect gets better when you have a ceiling fan blowing down on you



Reminds me of the really windy night I saw Twister at the drive-in.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Shreds

NorthSky said:


> I like the 'Transporter' flicks (series); how is that last one...'Refueled'? ...Boom boom good impacting bass?
> 
> From the graphs above...serious content in the 30Hz region and slightly/slowly disappearing till zero @ 20Hz.
> But the film itself? Anyway I'll soon find out...tonight perhaps.


I'm not that great of a movie critic. Sound design is kinda stock. If you dig the series, then I'd say it's worth a watch. Let us know what you think!


----------



## NorthSky

*The Transporter - Refueled | Blu-ray*



Shreds said:


> I'm not that great of a movie critic. Sound design is kinda stock. If you dig the series, then I'd say it's worth a watch. Let us know what you think!


I will, in the next few days...more for the film's camera style and car stuntmen and fight's choreography and wardrobe (girls). 
Music tunes are also an asset...they need to match the action and my brain. ...The locales...and the bass registers.


----------



## Shreds

*Minions*​ 





 (Atmos to Dolby True HD)​ *
0:02:03*​ 





 *
0:04:30*​ 





 *
0:21:22*​ 





 *
0:30:13*​ *-most bass levels are weak like this*​ 





 *
1:08:56*​ 





 *
1:09:52*​ 





 *
1:11:32*​ 





 
Screwy mix on this one. A few strong transients but most of the mix is very weak in level.​ See waveform analysis here: http://data-bass.ipb...movies/?p=11778​


----------



## Jim1290

Watched Happy Feet 2 with kids last night, and it was nice surprise with its bass, fun.


----------



## saprano

Emaych said:


> So here's the straight scoop on MAGIC MIKE XXL -- or should I say, anything but the "straight" scoop! Let's call it the low-down, and to my ear it goes low. Some pretty bass-dominant interludes -- music based, of course. Have not compared it to PROJECT X side-by-side yet, but seems it might be a worthy candidate for similarity. Could not get answers here, but read a few reviews, and purchased at discounted rate.
> 
> 
> Now another reflection, also by way of public service announcement: if you feel your orientation at all tenuous, on precarious footing, have felt the merest tremors of latent forbidden urges, AND you do not want to undergo the full-on conversion, you must avoid this movie at all costs! The images and tableaus set forth can have profound ramifications. For myself, I never gave much thought to switching camps, but after this flick, have to call such contemplations a fait accompli! -- so if you're a vacillator, watch only under that strong advisory!
> 
> 
> You have been warned! -- big bass pulses, direct correspondence to debasing impulses.....


 Sorry but females are way too good to turn the other way.  

You're post is out of nowhere by the way. lol.


----------



## Emaych

saprano said:


> Sorry but females are way too good to turn the other way.
> 
> You're post is out of nowhere by the way. lol.


Not out of nowhere, exactly. I had asked previously about the bass in XXL, and what followed was some inane volley of juvenile winking and mock horror at the prospect of watching the movie. Straight out of high school, and no answers as to movie or bass, until someone chimed in on the homoerotic angle. 


Yes, the notion that you can be turned by exposure to this content is patently absurd, thanks for recognizing that -- hopefully my post was understood in that context. Besides, the presence of the outrageously fine Amber Heard in this production, gave me enough eye candy -- well, maybe that was the only thing that saved me from getting swallowed up! (so to speak) -- that last bit sarcasm as well. 


Actually, for myself, I found the movie unfortunately a tedious bore and got anxious to get to the LF parts, so fast forwarded to the two (I think?) sections that featured that. Not unhappy with the purchase for those scenes that were there, but actually was more impressed by PROJECT X, and that had more material, in terms of number of scenes where the bass dominated, if not actual onscreen time.....


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## Alan P

^^^

I watched Hyena Road this past weekend and really, really enjoyed it. I would say it was almost on-par with The Hurt Locker and other fairly recent war movies. I'd even rate it a bit better than American Sniper (lots of sniper scenes in HR).

Had some great bass moments as well.


----------



## saprano

Emaych said:


> Not out of nowhere, exactly. I had asked previously about the bass in XXL, and what followed was some inane volley of juvenile winking and mock horror at the prospect of watching the movie. Straight out of high school, and no answers as to movie or bass, until someone chimed in on the homoerotic angle.
> 
> 
> Yes, the notion that you can be turned by exposure to this content is patently absurd, thanks for recognizing that -- hopefully my post was understood in that context. Besides, the presence of the outrageously fine Amber Heard in this production, gave me enough eye candy -- well, maybe that was the only thing that saved me from getting swallowed up! (so to speak) -- that last bit sarcasm as well.
> 
> 
> Actually, for myself, I found the movie unfortunately a tedious bore and got anxious to get to the LF parts, so fast forwarded to the two (I think?) sections that featured that. Not unhappy with the purchase for those scenes that were there, but actually was more impressed by PROJECT X, and that had more material, in terms of number of scenes where the bass dominated, if not actual onscreen time.....


I wasn't here for that. In that context your post is highly effective then. Haha. A misunderstanding on my part. 

Yes unfortunately even grown up's can act like high school kids.

If you were...uh....actually enticed by the hunky males, there's nothing really wrong with that.

*Sienfeld reference*


----------



## genesplitter

I've been browsing the charts at the data-bass forums over the weekend and am still not sure what do the green and red lines represent. I feel a bit silly for asking.

I also wanted to verify the spike at 1 Hz in most of the charts is just a DC artifact and is not a real bass signal. Even among us I find it hard to believe any of us can reproduce a 1 Hz signal.


----------



## Mongo171

That would be a harmonic of a signal. Then again, it just might be a 1Hz signal. Not many of us can reproduce a signal that low. Hence, we have graphs.


----------



## Emaych

saprano said:


> I wasn't here for that. In that context your post is highly effective then. Haha. A misunderstanding on my part.
> 
> Yes unfortunately even grown up's can act like high school kids.
> 
> If you were...uh....actually enticed by the hunky males, there's nothing really wrong with that.
> 
> *Sienfeld reference*


Yeah, no doubt on that front, but even though these characters were depicted as gratifying female desires (including the aforementioned Amber Heard ---HMMMM), there was still a good deal of jock mentality clowning and pranking going on, which wears thin very shortly. And the most penetrating insightful intellectual exercise occurred during ruminations on what theme of strip dance best represented the persona of one of the main dudes, so kind of difficult to even relate to these people, let alone invest in what they were doing. So a bust there, but one thing you can do with the disc is turn all your other amplifiers off, and listen for all the rattles and vibrations all around the room -- pointed out some reworking I need to do for maximum dampening of onerous peripheral noise....


----------



## Shreds

genesplitter said:


> I've been browsing the charts at the data-bass forums over the weekend and am still not sure what do the green and red lines represent. I feel a bit silly for asking.
> 
> I also wanted to verify the spike at 1 Hz in most of the charts is just a DC artifact and is not a real bass signal. Even among us I find it hard to believe any of us can reproduce a 1 Hz signal.


You should ask this question over at data-bass because the guys over there came up with the measurement standards and will have a better explanation. PvA: peak vs. average. Green line is a peak hold. Red is an average of the whole film. As far as the 1Hz signal thing, there absolutely are soundtracks with content at 1Hz not from artifacts. You can go into REW's generator and play a 1Hz sine and see if your system makes your driver move. I would bet money that there are sealed systems here at AVS that will pressurize a room at 1Hz. I'm sure they are rolling off by that point but it doesn't take much signal at 1Hz to push a driver to xmax.


----------



## craig john

Shreds said:


> *Minions*​ ​ (Atmos to Dolby True HD)​




What does this mean? Are you comparing the Atmos track to the Dolby TrueHD track? If so, I don't see the comparison. Please explain. Thanks.

Craig​


----------



## galonzo

craig john said:


> What does this mean? Are you comparing the Atmos track to the Dolby TrueHD track? If so, I don't see the comparison. Please explain. Thanks.
> 
> Craig​[/CENTER]


I believe he's saying he's using the Atmos track, but it is outputting in TrueHD


----------



## craig john

galonzo said:


> I believe he's saying he's using the Atmos track, but it is outputting in TrueHD


Ahhh. OK.

Next question... has anyone ever measured the bass content in the Atmos Heights or Overheads? With them being "objects" is that even possible to do? It's a pertinent question because no one really knows what kind of bass extension is required for the height or overhead speakers in an Atmos or DTS:X system. I see people using un-enclosed in-ceiling speakers for these positions along with the speculation that there is no bass in those channels anyway. That may be fine if the Heights/Overheads never get any real bass. But if they get content in the 80 Hz to 150 Hz range, it may be beneficial to use either enclosed in-ceilings or enclosed on-ceilings or a higher crossover for those channels. 

In any event, it would be interesting to know what gets sent to those speakers. Is it possible to isolate them and measure their unique content?

Thanks.

Craig


----------



## NorthSky

*Not a movie critic, just a flick's overall feel...*



Shreds said:


> I'm not that great of a movie critic. Sound design is kinda stock. If you dig the series, then I'd say it's worth a watch.
> *Let us know what you think!*


*The Transporter Refueled* ::

Very not like when Jason was around. ...This new guy has no charisma like Jason has. 
It was so bad that they had to put few very good looking chicks in it...with nice hairdo and wardrobe.
It doesn't cut it @ all. I agree with most pro film critics...*10* @ best (out of 100). 

The bass? Not the type of film for bass prowess; drive a muscle sports car instead and play your own tunes inside. 

This film is a total mess, just pathetically bad. *Agent 47* is twice better, @ *20* (out of 100). 

* You said in your quote above that the _"sound design is kinda stock."_
I dig the three previous _Transporter_ flicks with Jason; this one sucks.


----------



## Mongo171

Not enclosing a ceiling or wall speaker makes it an infinite baffle enclosure. Putting the speaker in an enclosure is only to protect the speaker and xo, if it has one, from debris.


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## craig john

Mongo171 said:


> Not enclosing a ceiling or wall speaker makes it an infinite baffle enclosure. Putting the speaker in an enclosure is only to protect the speaker and xo, if it has one, from debris.


Two reasons to use an enclosure with an in-ceiling or wall speaker:

1. 1/2" drywall is not an effective baffle. A single layer of 1/2" drywall has an STC of about 20, but it's much less than that at lower frequencies. 










If the purpose of the infinite baffle is to isolate the front wave from the back wave so they don't cancel each other, then 1/2" drywall is too thin and porous to be useful at low frequencies.

2. Reduce sound transmission to adjacent spaces.

Nonetheless, this is not the thread to debate the inadequacies of infinite baffle in-ceiling designs. 

My real question is... has anyone looked at the actual LF content sent to the Atmos Height speakers? 

Craig


----------



## WayneJoy

Regression isn't even opening in the US until this Friday.


----------



## Emaych

WayneJoy said:


> Regression isn't even opening in the US until this Friday.


Certainly more than the sum total of what I knew about it, but looks intriguing? (...albiet 18 to 1 rotten presently....)


----------



## bori

So far watching hyena road. Not impressed with bass at all. Not even close t ok Hurt Locker. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## the_abbot

Holy cow.... I watched a movie called American Ultra last night. It made my A7-450 shake my entire house. I was totally caught off guard by this one.


----------



## Emaych

the_abbot said:


> Holy cow.... I watched a movie called American Ultra last night. It made my A7-450 shake my entire house. I was totally caught off guard by this one.


Oh, good to know, expecting it in tomorrow -- that would be a lovely, not necessarily expected pleasure, since I've not until now been given to understand that particular of this disc...looking forward to it!


----------



## Toe

Did the theatrical mix and Directors cut mix ever get compared for Terminator Salvation? Just curious if one is better than the other for bass(?).


----------



## NorthSky

the_abbot said:


> Holy cow.... I watched a movie called *American Ultra* last night. It made my A7-450 shake my entire house.
> I was totally caught off guard by this one.


The Blu-ray is encoded with a dts:X audio soundtrack.


----------



## the_abbot

NorthSky said:


> The Blu-ray is encoded with a dts:X audio soundtrack.


Man it was a great mix. The movie wasn't half bad either. I was pleasantly surprised by both the sound and the content.


----------



## NorthSky

the_abbot said:


> Man *it was a great mix.* The movie wasn't half bad either. *I was pleasantly surprised by both the sound and the content.*


Yes, I want to hear more about it...in particular from people who have a DTS:X sound decoder. 
Because if the core audio (DTS-HD MA 7.1) sounds this good to you, with great bass impact...it must be totally awesome from the main dts:x audio (7.1.4). 

* You watched it from the Blu-ray? Do you have a Denon 7200 AV Receiver, or Marantz 8802 Surround Sound Processor?


----------



## Shreds

*The Last Witch Hunter*​ 





 DTS-HD MA 5.1​ *
0:02:45*​ 





 *
0:06:03*​ 





 *
1:09:51*​ 





 *
1:12:15*​ 





 *
1:13:53*​ 





 *
1:30:20*​ 





 *
1:31:30*​ 





 *
1:32:19*​ 





 See waveform analysis here: http://data-bass.ipb...movies/?p=12015​


----------



## raynist

^^

This looks good. Hoping to watch tonight.


----------



## Mongo171

raynist said:


> ^^
> 
> This looks good. Hoping to watch tonight.


I'm interested if this one is any good.


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ I liked "The Last Witch Hunter" awesome soundtrack and great bass


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I watched the Last Witch Hunter and it was a decent lite horror/action movie. Sound was great even for a rental with the DTSMA 5.1 track!


----------



## the_abbot

NorthSky said:


> Yes, I want to hear more about it...in particular from people who have a DTS:X sound decoder.
> Because if the core audio (DTS-HD MA 7.1) sounds this good to you, with great bass impact...it must be totally awesome from the main dts:x audio (7.1.4).
> 
> * You watched it from the Blu-ray? Do you have a Denon 7200 AV Receiver, or Marantz 8802 Surround Sound Processor?


 Yes, Bluray. I have a Marantz 7009


----------



## Toe

BornSlippyZ said:


> I watched the Last Witch Hunter and it was a decent lite horror/action movie. Sound was great even for a rental with the DTSMA 5.1 track!


 
So the rental has DTS-MA 5.1? Where did you rent from? Thanks!


----------



## Fatshaft

Guys, from 16minute mark to 21minute mark is AWESOME!!!


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Toe said:


> So the rental has DTS-MA 5.1? Where did you rent from? Thanks!



Redbox.


----------



## Toe

Still trying to recover from the LFE whoopin' I took last night in my HT!  Did the Chappie and Admiral Roaring Currents double feature last night and by the time it was all over I felt like I had gotten my a$$ kicked with bass/audio in the best possible way! Had seen Chappie when it first hit and the sound/bass was as good as I remembered, but it was just a warm up for that last ~hour of Roaring Currents.....DAMN! Roaring Currents was a grade A certified LFE fest! I know I am late to the party on this title, but just had to chime in.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Still trying to recover from the LFE whoopin' I took last night in my HT!  Did the Chappie and Admiral Roaring Currents double feature last night and by the time it was all over I felt like I had gotten my a$$ kicked with bass/audio in the best possible way! Had seen Chappie when it first hit and the sound/bass was as good as I remembered, but it was just a warm up for that last ~hour of Roaring Currents.....DAMN! Roaring Currents was a grade A certified LFE fest! I know I am late to the party on this title, but just had to chime in.


I've been putting off Roaring currents but that looks like some serious motivation to make haste and give it a spin


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> I've been putting off Roaring currents but that looks like some serious motivation to make haste and give it a spin


Make sure you watch it when you can go full force with the volume!  The last hour is a crazy ride!


----------



## ambesolman

RC just showed up yesterday. I am looking forward to watching it tomorrow even more now!


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Make sure you watch it when you can go full force with the volume!  The last hour is a crazy ride!


Roger that


----------



## raynist

Mongo171 said:


> I'm interested if this one is any good.


I ended up watching The Martian instead, will watch it next weekend.


----------



## PioManiac

Fatshaft said:


>


I picked both Blurays this weekend, pretty good flicks,
but despite what the charts are showing, The Last Witch Hunter was the winner (at least on my system)
...it was also the first bluray in my collection with a DTS:X audio track and an 11 location test in the setup menu.


----------



## dchabby

Hey all - I will be having a friend over this Friday and would like some suggestions on a movie for us to watch.

Just recently finished building a 125" screen for my projector and a marty sub so looking for something that has good and plentiful bass, good overall audio and video quality, plus hopefully something that is a good movie to boot !!

The wife will be out so cant wait to finally let this thing loose as she doesnt like hearing the house vibrate !

As many suggestions as you can offer would be great as I dont really know what he has seen yet.


----------



## jcwhammie

To dchabby

I think Mad Max Fury Road is sure to impress anyone in both audio and video.


----------



## PioManiac

x2

Mad Max Fury Road is my go to demo bluray.
great audio, picture quality, great bass throughout and lots of action.
...and I enjoyed the movie itself (excellent replay value)


----------



## dchabby

thanks guys - I agree on Mad Max but that happens to be one movie I know he has seen but will put it on the list in case he wants to experience it again


----------



## tvuong

^^ MI Rogue Nation


----------



## lizrussspike

tvuong said:


> ^^ MI Rogue Nation


 +1. It is a good flick and the audio was good.


----------



## checker9

Toe said:


> So the rental has DTS-MA 5.1? Where did you rent from? Thanks!


Don't rental Blurays have same audio as retail ones?


----------



## Toe

checker9 said:


> Don't rental Blurays have same audio as retail ones?


Most do, but a lot of Lionsgate rentals only have DD 5.1. Besides most Lionsgate titles (and their subsidiary company Summit), you are good.


----------



## checker9

Toe said:


> Most do, but a lot of Lionsgate rentals only have DD 5.1. Besides most Lionsgate titles (and their subsidiary company Summit), you are good.


I was concerned if I was missing anything. I do not watch movies more than once usually, so I either get Blurays from Netflix or Redbox.


----------



## Toe

checker9 said:


> I was concerned if I was missing anything. I do not watch movies more than once usually, so I either get Blurays from Netflix or Redbox.


 
With the exception of some Lionsgate/Summit titles, you are not missing anything renting as far as audio is concerned. I rent most of my movies as well from Netflix and/or Redbox.


----------



## jcwhammie

I have no idea how the LFE is, but I was looking forward to renting Bridge of Spies from Redbox last week. 
Then I noticed they only carry the dvd. I hope this doesn't turn into a new trend. I wonder if they're planning on releasing the bluray once Netflix releases it.


----------



## azz7686

dchabby said:


> thanks guys - I agree on Mad Max but that happens to be one movie I know he has seen but will put it on the list in case he wants to experience it again


 Hey if he has seen it this might actually let him know what all he missed out on the first time he watched, since you have a big screen and a Marty


----------



## PioManiac

azz7686 said:


> Hey if he has seen it this might actually let him know what all he missed out on the first time he watched, since you have a big screen and a Marty


x2!!

At the very least use it as a warm-up/pre-view

Even if you just watch the first 15-20 minutes it's a worthy Demo to show what a real home theater can do.
Let him decide if you need to continue running with it or to put on something else.


----------



## PioManiac

Has anyone graphed Spectre yet?
I picked up the Steelbook Bluray of the latest Bond flick from BestBuy today
(I had to complete the set)

It's no bass-fest but the 7.1 DTS-MA seemed pretty good to me,
The lows were pretty well done... I'm limited to about 20Hz though, so cant say for sure.

There's a pretty good LFE event in the opening chapter, 
the rest is pretty subtle until chapter 23 that woke my subs up (screen cap in the spoiler link)



Spoiler















The end of chapter 26 was a room shaker too

Sorry for the picture quality, 
(Samsung Galaxy S6 smartphone shot of my 120" screen)


----------



## Hopinater

Well, I finally watched The Martian last night. I really enjoyed the movie over all. The bass was good, it was no bass fest but it did have it's moments. I liked the audio as well. What I liked best was that the story really drew me in.


----------



## GPBURNS

Regression 

Delivers in spades LFE goodness.
Not a crazy slamming bass –
Just a constant deep presence in the soundtrack.
Must hit really low a few times – I get a certain pressure / doom feeling 
in my room when into the low teen – felt it a few times.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Finally got around to watching Hyena Road. Decent flick, but not comparable to Hurt Locker or American Sniper IMO like previously mentioned. There wasn't a lot of bass in the movie, but I sure did get a kick out of the ULF at the beginning and here and there throughout the movie. I wish that some of the explosions and some of the gun fire had more punch to it and that would have really added to the experience.


----------



## motochrome

shadyJ said:


> So I watched a pretty ridiculous movie on Netflix tonight called Alien Abduction. [/SNIP] Yeah its not a good movie, but it will absolutely give your subs a workout.


Whoa. This movie instantly put my Crown XLS Drivecore 1500 (Gen 1) into protect fault. I had to engage my high-pass filter at 25Hz just to play it safe, and my 2 x JL Audio 10s' frequency response is only rated down to 25Hz (probably at -10dB, but can't find out for sure). Still they're the lowest frequency transducers I've ever had, but my amp can't handle the subsonic bass in this movie at all.

Turned it off about a minute after the opening credits though. Urgh, not my kind of flick either. Gonna try the new MadMax movie to see if it'll give my subs a good run.


----------



## beastaudio

motochrome said:


> Gonna try the new MadMax movie to see if it'll give my subs a good run.


Where have you been? Mad Max has basically won the award for bass flick of 2015. And we haven't even voted yet


----------



## Hopinater

beastaudio said:


> Where have you been? Mad Max has basically won the award for bass flick of 2015. And we haven't even voted yet


Ha Ha Ha…I know it get's my vote. And Rogue Nation get's my vote for best over all audio.


----------



## Hopinater

motochrome said:


> Gonna try the new MadMax movie to see if it'll give my subs a good run.


Oh…. I think your subs will have a good work out.


----------



## Alembicjeff

Hopinater said:


> Ha Ha Ha…I know it get's my vote. And Rogue Nation get's my vote for best over all audio.


I haven't had the chance to see Rogue Nation yet but gave MI: Ghost Protocol a spin last night. Even though I remembered when the hard hitting bass parts were coming, one of them still made me jump out of my seat (think, car ride). How does the bass is Rogue Nation compare?

Jeff.


----------



## Hopinater

Alembicjeff said:


> I haven't had the chance to see Rogue Nation yet but gave MI: Ghost Protocol a spin last night. Even though I remembered when the hard hitting bass parts were coming, one of them still made me jump out of my seat (think, car ride). How does the bass is Rogue Nation compare?
> 
> Jeff.


I think it may be a bit better IIRC.


----------



## digler84

Saw Deadpool last night in the local IMAX. Great movie first off....BUT don't mistake this for a kiddie movie. NOT a family friendly one at all. Funny flick though and let's just say that i pray they don't jack this one up on the transfer. Even at the IMAX you could feel the bass in this one. Totally crossing my fingers for the future...


----------



## Pain Infliction

Just finished watching Creed and the movie is really good! It also had some really loud ULF and I am really curious to see what a chart would say about that.


----------



## dominguez1

Just watched the Martian last night...really enjoyed that movie!

Great full bandwidth movie...one of my favorite things is when sound designer uses ULF to build suspense. It's for the most part silent, but you have this wobble sensation occurring, and associated 'weight'. Oblivion has done this in several scenes, TIH, and hunger games 1, among others.

Sign up Martian for this too! Great use of ULF to build suspense...when ULF is used like this, IMO it's as impressive (or even more impressive) than your typical explosions, warp drives, monster stomps, gun shots, etc.  

Really mixed perfect with the theme of the movie!


----------



## MKtheater

I agree Dom, I am impressed as much with the low stuff as I am with the much easier to produce 30hz stuff. Of course when they are combined it is just awesome.


----------



## GPBURNS

digler84 said:


> Saw Deadpool last night in the local IMAX. Great movie first off....BUT don't mistake this for a kiddie movie. NOT a family friendly one at all. Funny flick though and let's just say that i pray they don't jack this one up on the transfer. Even at the IMAX you could feel the bass in this one. Totally crossing my fingers for the future...


Yes - loved it.
Lots of mid bass slam at my local Imax -
sound is usually pretty crappy there so promising for the home release - will join you in finger crossing.


----------



## Hopinater

dominguez1 said:


> Just watched the Martian last night...really enjoyed that movie!
> 
> Great full bandwidth movie...one of my favorite things is when sound designer uses ULF to build suspense. It's for the most part silent, but you have this wobble sensation occurring, and associated 'weight'. Oblivion has done this in several scenes, TIH, and hunger games 1, among others.
> 
> Sign up Martian for this too! Great use of ULF to build suspense...when ULF is used like this, IMO it's as impressive (or even more impressive) than your typical explosions, warp drives, monster stomps, gun shots, etc.
> 
> Really mixed perfect with the theme of the movie!


Yep…I agree... I really really enjoyed this movie. The bass is by no means in your face but its use really enhances the movie wonderfully. The whole movie (audio, story telling, visuals) got me so wrapped up in the story I completely lost track of how long it was. I will definitely be adding this one to my collection some day.


----------



## DanLW

*Kung Fu Panda 3*

Just watched Kung Fu Panda 3 today. "Skadoosh" makes a comeback, and there are several potentially good scenes in this movie for Bass Heads. I sure hope they go back to the feel of the first movie, and bring back the the true Chi of the original Skadoosh bass mix!


----------



## Toe

Watched The Martian last night and agree with the comments above. Very good movie, great PQ and excellent audio with some well done low end support.  Great extension and the bass was used very well to create tension and set a mood. Not a film I will buy probably (not much replay for me even though I enjoyed it), but really enjoyed this rental all around!


----------



## beastaudio

digler84 said:


> Saw Deadpool last night in the local IMAX. Great movie first off....BUT don't mistake this for a kiddie movie. NOT a family friendly one at all. Funny flick though and let's just say that i pray they don't jack this one up on the transfer. Even at the IMAX you could feel the bass in this one. Totally crossing my fingers for the future...


Deadpool was about as much fun as I have had going to a theater to see anything in a few years. Albeit the two folks sitting beside my wife and I smelled like they woke up and rubbed massive ash trays all over themselves, tossed a flaming pack of smokes in with their clothes to dry, and then proceeded to use dog feces to moisturize their skin. Alas, yet another reason I still hate going to the "Theater." I am back home, have changed clothes, and I can still smell it.

Anyways, bass on deadpool was also the most impressive I have heard in our RPX theater so I too am hoping this one stays true and has a good transfer. The movie itself was just plain awesome. They definitely did win the "R" rating and I for one love it.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

motochrome said:


> Whoa. This movie instantly put my Crown XLS Drivecore 1500 (Gen 1) into protect fault. I had to engage my high-pass filter at 25Hz just to play it safe, and my 2 x JL Audio 10s' frequency response is only rated down to 25Hz (probably at -10dB, but can't find out for sure). Still they're the lowest frequency transducers I've ever had, but my amp can't handle the subsonic bass in this movie at all.
> 
> Turned it off about a minute after the opening credits though. Urgh, not my kind of flick either. Gonna try the new MadMax movie to see if it'll give my subs a good run.



I liked Alien Abduction but then again I like horror flicks ha! I might have to give this another view since I went dual subs to see if my Crown goes into fault. Other than streaming on NF I am curious what the BD would sound like.


----------



## Rod2486

Has there been any graphs on Goosebumps yet? Rented it today for my son. Only had DVD so not a good test but the movie seemed like it would have some good moments. As much as I thought it was going to be terrible it was quite good. Big surprise in watchability. Would like to know if the Blu Ray is worth picking up


----------



## motochrome

Tom Clancy's the Division- Agent Origins (2016) is a short flick about 30 minutes long, but it's nearly a constant subwoofer assault of low frequencies. Not enough time for lulls. I recommend checking it out for a quick and entertaining pummelling of your subwoofers. 

Looks like it's on youtube here: 




Although that youtube looks to be in a different order than what I watched, still seems to be the same thing. Weird.


----------



## bgtighe23

Toe said:


> Watched The Martian last night and agree with the comments above. Very good movie, great PQ and excellent audio with some well done low end support.  Great extension and the bass was used very well to create tension and set a mood. Not a film I will buy probably (not much replay for me even though I enjoyed it), but really enjoyed this rental all around!


I suppose my local theater has ported subs 

Guess I will need to rent or pick this up when it goes on sale.


----------



## Shreds

*The Martian*​ 





 DTS-HD MA 7.1​ *
0:04:42*​ 





 *
0:08:25*​ 





 *
0:11:50*​ 





 *
0:14:27*​ 





 *
0:26:21*






 *
1:04:20*






 *
1:56:09*​ 





 *
2:06:18*​ 





 
See waveform analysis: http://data-bass.ipb...movies/?p=12151​


----------



## dominguez1

Shreds said:


> *
> 0:11:50*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 0:14:27*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 1:04:20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]


^^^10hz and below suspense building scenes I presume...  Awesome caps Shreds...those ULF suspense scenes were very effective!!!


----------



## Pain Infliction

bgtighe23 said:


> I suppose my local theater has ported subs
> 
> Guess I will need to rent or pick this up when it goes on sale.


They do...

I went exploring in my local theater one day. Pretty fun actually! I went up into the projector room, actually a projector area because it was like several large hallways with sections for theater equipment. Every projector had a rack for amps, processors, or whatever. The one I went into had a bunch of old movie posters everywhere from all the showing over the years. That was fun to look at too and remember the older movies. There was a bunch or reels everywhere also, and these reels are huge! Probably close to 3' in diameter. Then I went and peaked behind the lower curtain to see the sub, and yes it is a single sub. However, it had two large drivers that were probably 18's from memory, and they were ported. Looked up and saw the the screen was somewhat translucent obviously because it is AT. This was back in '08 or '09 so I am sure things have changed a little bit.


----------



## discone

digler84 said:


> Saw Deadpool last night in the local IMAX. Great movie first off....BUT don't mistake this for a kiddie movie. NOT a family friendly one at all. Funny flick though and let's just say that i pray they don't jack this one up on the transfer. Even at the IMAX you could feel the bass in this one. Totally crossing my fingers for the future...


Took the wife to see it this weekend. We both laughed a lot as there was some funny lines for sure!  She was worried it would be full of kids, but I told her it shouldn't since it was rated R. We both were stunned with the amount of families who brought there kids who looked preteen. 

I enjoyed the sound mix, but I have to say I'm ready to watch it again on the home system.


----------



## chadamir

How many movies actually have 115db peaks?


----------



## MKtheater

Depends how you run your system


----------



## chadamir

MKtheater said:


> Depends how you run your system


I meant are there any movies with 0db peaks. Trying to figure out how hot I can run it.


----------



## MKtheater

I think the worst case scenario for 5.1 is 125 dB and 7.1 127 dB or something like that at 0dBFs and reference level. There is a thread on Data-bass that analyzes waveforms and shows how close movies are getting this worst case.


----------



## Patzig

chadamir said:


> I meant are there any movies with 0db peaks. Trying to figure out how hot I can run it.


I'm interested in this as well. It's been brought up in this thread before, but never really answered well. Alot of the charts/graphs we see show peaks of around -15 to -20 in the bass region. Hard to know if those numbers are accurate with different software used though. I know I'm hitting well above 115dB in room @ reference, but never know what the source material is actually producing.


----------



## MKtheater

We use bass management which adds more spl to the sub. We also most likely run the subs hot. Data-bass shows the spl number for various movies but not sure what that exactly means.


----------



## Scott Simonian

chadamir said:


> How many movies actually have 115db peaks?





Patzig said:


> I'm interested in this as well. It's been brought up in this thread before, but never really answered well. Alot of the charts/graphs we see show peaks of around -15 to -20 in the bass region. Hard to know if those numbers are accurate with different software used though. I know I'm hitting well above 115dB in room @ reference, but never know what the source material is actually producing.



http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/425-analyzing-waveforms-of-heavy-hitting-movies/


----------



## Patzig

Scott Simonian said:


> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/425-analyzing-waveforms-of-heavy-hitting-movies/


Ahh, haven't come across that thread before. Thanks Scott, some great info.


----------



## chadamir

What is worst case scenario? If we had 7 channels at 105db and then one channel at 115, that should be approximately 117.3 db. I believe that only lfe track gets +10, not bass that's crossed over. There is also the fact that the dolby spec only calls for 115dbfs from the subs. Has anyone confirmed that the processor will actually send out 117.3 db as opposed to attenuating to 115?

How am I supposed to derive the dbfs from dbv?


----------



## Shreds

chadamir said:


> What is worst case scenario? If we had 7 channels at 105db and then one channel at 115, that should be approximately 117.3 db. I believe that only lfe track gets +10, not bass that's crossed over. There is also the fact that the dolby spec only calls for 115dbfs from the subs. Has anyone confirmed that the processor will actually send out 117.3 db as opposed to attenuating to 115?
> 
> How am I supposed to derive the dbfs from dbv?


Hi chad, the relationship between dBFS, dBV and dBSPL are all the same. For example: 10dBV lower on preamp voltage will show the same amount of attenuation in dBSPL on your mic/meter. You can go to my waveform analysis page on DB and pick any sustained movie scene that I list and compare it to the WCS from maxmercy's disc. For example, if you had a fast enough SPL logger you could use HTTYD which is -1.44dB from a WCS and compare that with your system's output. Set your maximum level from there.

As far as what a person's particular processor will cleanly output, well... it seems to be all over the map and largely depends on the relationship between the trim and MVL levels or the design of the bass management firmware. Here is a thread that might shed some light on that for you: http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....cys-wcs-test-disc-beta-and-an-o-scope/?p=6339


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft or Shreds,

Either of you guys happen to hqve both the special edition True HD and original PCM release of Casino Royale? There is some debate about whether these are the same mix or not and it would be great to get them both measured to see one way or the other if either of you guys happen to have these.


----------



## Shreds

I don't.


----------



## PioManiac

I'm still curious to see what the newest Bond flick Spectre graphs at,
You only need to watch the first chapter to rock the room...


----------



## Toe

PioManiac said:


> I'm still curious to see what the newest Bond flick Spectre graphs at,
> You only need to watch the first chapter to rock the room...


It's up on data bass and not that impressive unfortunately. Has a very similar peak/average to the first Avengers movie. Nothing significant below about 25hz or so.


----------



## Fatshaft

Toe said:


> Fatshaft or Shreds,
> 
> Either of you guys happen to hqve both the special edition True HD and original PCM release of Casino Royale? There is some debate about whether these are the same mix or not and it would be great to get them both measured to see one way or the other if either of you guys happen to have these.


Sorry Toe, don't have it too


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> Sorry Toe, don't have it too


No worries Shreds/Fatshaft! Thanks anyways.


----------



## PioManiac

I finally got a chance to see Chappie this afternoon,
it was an HD Movie Central broadcast in 5.1 DD but the LFE was pretty good, 
pleasantly surprised!

...the movie wasn't bad either!


----------



## Shreds

*Everest*​ 





 Dolby Atmos downmixed into 7.1​ *
0:26:30*​ 





 *
1:15:40*​ 





 *
1:16:30*​ 





 *
1:18:27*​ 





 *
1:20:15*​ 





 *
1:22:00*​ 





 *
1:34:13*​ 





 *
1:47:30*​ 





 
See here for waveform analysis: http://data-bass.ipb...movies/?p=12302​


----------



## beastaudio

^^^^ I am pretty sure avalanches and large ice formations breaking off the side of a mountain and crashing down would have a little more sub-25hz material in them...overall I really enjoyed the movie though. Didn't anticipate a major bass event going in, but the story itself was well done IMO. Lots of suspenseful moments. I even got sweaty palms at one point. I won't do any spoilers here, but I don't understand why anyone would want to do such a thing (The movie is called "Everest" I mean c'mon guys, we all know what it's about...). I love hiking, skiing, snowboarding, all kinds of outdoorsy stuff, even in cold weather, but that type of thing is just brutal on your body. Human's aren't supposed to be in that high of an altitude.


----------



## lizrussspike

@beastaudio ,
Agree! I enjoyed the movie with my girls, and it did bring you into the movie.


----------



## beastaudio

lizrussspike said:


> @beastaudio ,
> Agree! I enjoyed the movie with my girls, and it did bring you into the movie.


Did you watch any of the extras? It really appeared that they did their utmost to keep the movie as close to the true story as they possibly could. Visiting the real life people, getting the lead expeditionist (sp?) to train them, etc. The making of stuff for certain movies to me is just as cool as the movie itself, and this one didn't disappoint.


----------



## Toe

Put me as another who loved Everest. Besides the lacking extension, bass/audio and video were all excellent. Curious to check out the 3d next watch.

Will definitely check out the extras as well (thanks Beast!).


----------



## lizrussspike

beastaudio said:


> Did you watch any of the extras? It really appeared that they did their utmost to keep the movie as close to the true story as they possibly could. Visiting the real life people, getting the lead expeditionist (sp?) to train them, etc. The making of stuff for certain movies to me is just as cool as the movie itself, and this one didn't disappoint.


 Yes sir I did, but the girls left me after the movie as they did not want to watch anymore. Thought that was great as well with the real life folks!


----------



## kemiza

Toe said:


> Fatshaft or Shreds,
> 
> Either of you guys happen to hqve both the special edition True HD and original PCM release of Casino Royale? There is some debate about whether these are the same mix or not and it would be great to get them both measured to see one way or the other if either of you guys happen to have these.


Don't forget about DTS Master version too. I own all 3 versions. The only one that shakes my cabinets would be the DTS Master disc. Also the DTS version is 24 bit audio. PCM and Dolby are pretty close in sound both are 16 bit audio.


----------



## Toe

kemiza said:


> Don't forget about DTS Master version too. I own all 3 versions. The only one that shakes my cabinets would be the DTS Master disc. Also the DTS version is 24 bit audio. PCM and Dolby are pretty close in sound both are 16 bit audio.


Thanks Kemiza. A forum member measured all three tracks and posted his results in Ralphs Casino Royale Special Edition review thread. He found basically what you just said. The PCM and True HD are identical as far as the mix and level. The DTS-MA is basically the same mix as the other two, but 24 bit while the other two are 16 as you mention.


----------



## Emaych

kemiza said:


> Don't forget about DTS Master version too. I own all 3 versions. The only one that shakes my cabinets would be the DTS Master disc. Also the DTS version is 24 bit audio. PCM and Dolby are pretty close in sound both are 16 bit audio.


MMMM...well, looks like I might end up owning all three myself -- already have the PCM version, got the TRUEHD soon to arrive, because that was supposed to be the bomb, and also ordered it for testing purposes, but then the tests were done, and I think I know the member to whom Toe was referring, but that member actually said these things:


"[DTS MA version] unlikely to provide any appreciable difference to the listener."


and:


"I believe the discrepancies lies with the bit depth but the actual amplitude statistics and characteristic are effectively the same.
A/B it with the DTHD and PCM which sounded the same to me."


I don't know if that last really means to say he did the A/B, or is suggesting someone else do it, but that he compared the other two and they sounded the same to him, in any event he evidently felt motivated to undertake the testing mission to affirm his assumption of a specific result of all mixes being "unlikely to provide any appreciable difference to the listener."


So you, kemiza, are now saying the DTS MA shakes your cabinets, the others don't, but the others relative to each other are "close, " not exactly the same -- so this is not the same thing as saying they are all the same, and the testimonies keep rolling in on the differences. 


Does this look to anyone else like a calculated marketing strategy on the part of the studios? Why the three versions anyway? I think the DTS MA is supposed to be Canadian? Where do you get that? Oh well, got the TRUEHD coming in, guess I'll give that a listen, go from there, but of course now I guess I MUST hear the DTS MA..............


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

For frak sakes they are the same mix. The differences lies with the bit depth.
PCM is 16bit, DTHD is faux 24bit it is in fact 16bit, and the DTSMA is actual 24bit.

I did listen to all three and sounded the same to me.

PCM
Total RMS Amplitude: -26.10 dB -26.78 dB -24.13 dB -29.51 dB -33.52 dB -32.91 dB
Loudness (Legacy): -21.10 dB -21.97 dB -15.24 dB -14.32 dB -29.61 dB -29.05 dB
Perceived Loudness (Legacy): -17.64 dB -18.17 dB -10.94 dB -12.57 dB -26.68 dB -24.81 dB

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...-official-avsforum-review-2.html#post41781297


DTHD
Total RMS Amplitude: -26.10 dB -26.78 dB -24.13 dB -29.51 dB -33.52 dB -32.91 dB
Loudness (Legacy): -21.10 dB -21.97 dB -15.24 dB -14.25 dB -29.61 dB -29.05 dB
Perceived Loudness (Legacy): -17.64 dB -18.17 dB -10.94 dB -12.59 dB -26.68 dB -24.81 dB

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...-official-avsforum-review-2.html#post41761449


DTSMA
Total RMS Amplitude: -26.10 dB -26.78 dB -24.13 dB -29.51 dB -33.52 dB -32.91 dB
Loudness (Legacy): -21.10 dB -21.93 dB -15.56 dB -15.45 dB -29.65 dB -29.09 dB
Perceived Loudness (Legacy): -17.64 dB -18.13 dB -10.94 dB -12.34 dB -26.52 dB -25.49 dB

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...-official-avsforum-review-3.html#post41791681

The original release featured PCM for compatibly concerns with the HD audio codecs during the infancy of the BR format. If I recall correctly many early Sony releases featured PCM audio, as well other studios offered it in addition to the HD audio codec version.



Emaych said:


> I don't know if that last really means to say he did the A/B, or is suggesting someone else do it, but that he compared the other two and they sounded the same to him, in any event he evidently felt motivated to undertake the testing mission to affirm his assumption of a specific result of all mixes being "unlikely to provide any appreciable difference to the listener."


No I held no assumption on whether they were the same mix or not before going through all the trouble of analyzing the tracks. I did all of it to ascertain whether there was indeed different mixes or not. My conclusions were drawn first by the objective data and confirmed by listening to them as well just to be thorough.


----------



## NorthSky

PioManiac said:


> I finally got a chance to see Chappie this afternoon,
> it was an HD Movie Central broadcast in 5.1 DD but the LFE was pretty good,
> pleasantly surprised!
> 
> ...the movie wasn't bad either!


There is some pretty good acting/talent in that flick I've heard?


----------



## Emaych

KMFDMvsEnya said:


> For frak sakes they are the same mix. The differences lies with the bit depth.
> PCM is 16bit, DTHD is faux 24bit it is in fact 16bit, and the DTSMA is actual 24bit.
> 
> I did listen to all three and sounded the same to me.
> 
> 
> The original release featured PCM for compatibly concerns with the HD audio codecs during the infancy of the BR format. If I recall correctly many early Sony releases featured PCM audio, as well other studios offered it in addition to the HD audio codec version.
> 
> 
> No I held no assumption on whether they were the same mix or not before going through all the trouble of analyzing the tracks. I did all of it to ascertain whether there was indeed different mixes or not. My conclusions were drawn first by the objective data and confirmed by listening to them as well just to be thorough.


Ah, yes, thank you for that. I suppose I was vaguely aware of that bit about PCM as the go-to in the early going of blu, but your illumination lends a little clarity to the situation -- not sure how long it was until the release of the TRUEHD Collector's Edition, but things were probably settling out a good deal more.

As to your conclusions, it now stands established that through your own listening you found all three sounded the same, thank you for confirming that impression, as well as all the effort invested. I'm a little curious here, it seems you had all three of these discs on hand at the ready. Did you acquire them to test them, or...? I may end up getting all three myself, now that my curiosity has been aroused, but that would be the only reason, especially if they are the same.

Anyway, I took at least one of your conclusions to be this:

"[DTS MA version] unlikely to provide any appreciable difference to the listener."

Now of course for contextual clarity I added in "DTS MA version," but is it fair to say you drew that conclusion as well? And yet here we have another listener above, kemiza, providing testimony which would be very much toward a different conclusion, depending of course on how you might define the word "appreciable" -- I would find it appreciable if one version rattled my cabinets, and another did not, and of course this follows in line with an "appreciable" sampling of impressions available online which are drawing distinctions between the various presentations on blu.

This was a point throughout, once you make the leap into generalizing the experience to all listeners, you have jumped the ship of scientific methodology and been steered astray of a proper chain of reasoning. These listeners, clearly, if we are to place faith in the veracity of their anecdotal observations, are finding real appreciable differences which outline and highlight their preferences. Now whatever you may say about how they arrived at such variability, it yet remains to be seen if it might be replicated under rigorous methodology. 

And if it is replicated, meaning impressions still differ, well now, wouldn't that be a curious thing? Again, thank you for providing your perspective.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

There are some folks who "prefer" one HD codec to another even though there will be no difference when the same mix is used between them, as is the case with Casino Royale.

Ones personal bias to prefer one container over another despite the data being the same can definitely skew perception, especially if one is not doing rapid A/B comparison that is properly level matched.

Emaych, you are reading far too much into what I said about the possible difference between the 16bit versions versus the 24bit version. The mix is the same between the three versions but I can concede with the 24bit version that there is a minor improved difference in precision, apart from a lower noise floor, that might potentially be audible to a child who has not been exposed to any loud noises. Since there are no level or dynamic range differences the extra precision will not change the bass output. As well the levels are sufficiently above the noise floor of even the 16bit version and the dynamics of the mix is within its limits as well.

I did take some time to analyze a short segment of when Bond explodes a gas tank with his pistol at the 18:34 - 18:47 mark.
The comparison is of the DTHD and DTSMA tracks.
*Note the text file is formatted with the columns properly aligned.


Spoiler



Between 18:34 - 18:47

DTHD

Channel 1 Channel 2 Channel 3 Channel 4 Channel 5  Channel 6
Peak Amplitude: -2.36 dB -2.29 dB -1.72 dB -1.13 dB -11.13 dB -6.06 dB
True Peak Amplitude: -2.36 dBTP -2.23 dBTP -1.70 dBTP -1.13 dBTP -11.13 dBTP -6.06 dBTP
Maximum Sample Value: 24481 25168 26892 26233 8824 16307
Minimum Sample Value: -24961 -24940 -26281 -28764 -9096 -12174
Possibly Clipped Samples: 0 0 0 0 0 0
Total RMS Amplitude: -20.07 dB -20.24 dB -14.42 dB -13.39 dB -29.64 dB -26.15 dB
Maximum RMS Amplitude: -9.36 dB -9.13 dB -6.73 dB -3.88 dB -18.37 dB -15.46 dB
Minimum RMS Amplitude: -48.80 dB -47.18 dB -51.23 dB -64.40 dB -48.38 dB -43.16 dB
Average RMS Amplitude: -28.98 dB -28.80 dB -21.43 dB -47.91 dB -41.17 dB -36.55 dB
DC Offset: 0.36 % 0.44 % 0.08 % -0.06 % 0.40 % 0.76 %
Measured Bit Depth: 16 16 16 16 16 16
Dynamic Range: 39.44 dB 38.05 dB 44.50 dB 60.51 dB 30.01 dB 27.70 dB
Dynamic Range Used: 39.15 dB 37.70 dB 40.85 dB 59.95 dB 29.65 dB 26.75 dB
Loudness (Legacy): -15.21 dB -13.86 dB -9.82 dB -9.33 dB -24.28 dB -19.52 dB
Perceived Loudness (Legacy): -10.62 dB -10.09 dB -7.32 dB -7.48 dB -23.48 dB -18.74 dB
ITU-R BS.1770-3 Loudness: -10.60 LUFS

0dB = FS Square Wave
Using RMS Window of 50.00 ms
Account for DC = true


DTSMA

Channel 1 Channel 2 Channel 3 Channel 4 Channel 5 Channel 6
Peak Amplitude: -2.36 dB -2.29 dB -1.72 dB -1.13 dB -11.13 dB -6.06 dB
True Peak Amplitude: -2.36 dBTP -2.23 dBTP -1.70 dBTP -1.13 dBTP -11.13 dBTP -6.06 dBTP
Maximum Sample Value: 24482.40 25169.85 26890.08 26232.79 8823.01 16305.91
Minimum Sample Value: -24962.55 -24938.80 -26281.53 -28763.04 -9096.90 -12176.02
Possibly Clipped Samples: 0 0 0 0 0 0
Total RMS Amplitude: -20.07 dB -20.23 dB -14.42 dB -13.39 dB -29.64 dB -26.15 dB
Maximum RMS Amplitude: -9.38 dB -9.13 dB -6.73 dB -3.88 dB -18.37 dB -15.46 dB
Minimum RMS Amplitude: -48.80 dB -47.18 dB -51.24 dB -64.42 dB -48.38 dB -43.15 dB
Average RMS Amplitude: -28.98 dB -28.79 dB -21.42 dB -47.92 dB -41.17 dB -36.55 dB
DC Offset: 0.36 % 0.44 % 0.08 % -0.06 % 0.40 % 0.76 %
Measured Bit Depth: 24 24 24 24 24 24
Dynamic Range: 39.42 dB 38.05 dB 44.51 dB 60.54 dB 30.01 dB 27.69 dB
Dynamic Range Used: 39.15 dB 37.70 dB 40.70 dB 59.95 dB 29.60 dB 26.75 dB
Loudness (Legacy): -14.65 dB -14.51 dB -9.82 dB -9.39 dB -24.28 dB -19.52 dB
Perceived Loudness (Legacy): -10.58 dB -10.09 dB -7.44 dB -7.44 dB -23.48 dB -18.74 dB
ITU-R BS.1770-3 Loudness: -10.60 LUFS

0dB = FS Square Wave
Using RMS Window of 50.00 ms
Account for DC = true



Oh, lest I forget. The PCM, DTHD, and DTSMA versions physically on hand.


Spoiler


----------



## Emaych

^^^Much more to say on what you have stated there, but in a hurry just now, so while you are at hand, I will express that you may have misinterpreted my inquiry about having the three versions on hand as a challenge to whether you actually had them or not -- Heaven forfend! -- my gosh, fabricating all that data would seem to be so much more trouble, I can't imagine! 

But especially if you had reasonable suspicion that the mixes were the same, and I do count that as a very reasonable hypothesis, as I would have shared it absent any other consideration...but might I ask, just as a matter of idle curiosity, why or how you came to acquire them? That would seem to be superfluous. 

Now in my case, I suspect I will end up owning all three, but now I'm mission activated, and I have already shelled out for the Collector's (has not yet arrived, so no impression, except unless you count bias-corrupting extraneous information exposure), so only now need look into acquisition of that DTSMA version which presumably might be available at nominal cost.

Thanks!


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

I originally bought the first disc when it came out, in this case a friend lent their copy, then upgraded to the Deluxe Edition mostly for the extras and then got the DTSMA version when I purchased the Bond 50 Collection.

I know what you were inferring and I provided proof that all the data is derived from the actual discs and not from second hand sources that could potentially corrupt the data.

Have fun comparing them and make sure the levels are matched otherwise any observation will be null and void.


----------



## Emaych

KMFDMvsEnya said:


> ...got the DTSMA version when I purchased the Bond 50 Collection. Have fun comparing them and make sure the levels are matched otherwise any observation will be null and void.


Very good, that provides an alternate source for the DTSMA version, than the Canadian market, though I think I'm not possibly in the market for the whole collection. As to observations, virtually any kind of observation, being rendered "null and void"...well, can't really imagine that scenario. 

In fact, I would count it as a toweringly significant observation that raising volume itself introduces huge differential in terms of impressions formed, but ALWAYS the grounding point, the orientation, the primary locus of human interest emanates from human perception, certainly not the other way around, where data dumps eclipse the sensory stimuli, and/or perception of it.

Just a little background here: I entered an ongoing discussion of possible distinctions being drawn between the various presentations of a certain soundtrack on blu-ray. There was wide variability in the impressions expressed between them, many involving bass content differences. I had sort assumed all these presentations were all the same, but just to remove that variable, I asked an open-ended question: what if the identical same segment of the PCM version were played twice in a row, no variation, for test subjects -- would these trials sound different? 

My hypothesis is that they would (to a significant sample), but the question under discussion really was whether anecdotal testimony already existing about the perceived difference in two or three tracks really supported that hypothesis, if, in fact, all those tracks were the same -- so that became the thing to discover, i.e., were those tracks, presented in PCM, TRUEHD, and DTSMA (said to have such different characteristics), really the same? 

I completely defer to your findings in this regard, and thank you for your efforts. This established for me fairly concretely, even absent proper methodological rigor, that human perception rests on variables unaccounted for in the relative sameness vs. differentness of two or three tracks.

I count this as highly significant, and rather than depose human perception as all-critical, since that is never to be challenged, it relegates the "originating object" of such perception to relatively diminished status as to what becomes or is actually the most meaningful determinant in our constructs of reality. 



KMFDMvsEnya said:


> There are some folks who "prefer" one HD codec to another even though there will be no difference when the same mix is used between them, as is the case with Casino Royale.Ones personal bias to prefer one container over another despite the data being the same can definitely skew perception, especially if one is not doing rapid A/B comparison that is properly level matched.


Oh yes, definitely agreed. Another major major corrupter of perception/impression might be said to be awareness of "objective" measurement. Not sure on studies done which demonstrate that effect, but the phenomenon would essentially be the same as with introducing any other expectation bias.




KMFDMvsEnya said:


> Emaych, you are reading far too much into what I said about the possible difference between the 16bit versions versus the 24bit version. The mix is the same between the three versions but I can concede with the 24bit version that there is a minor improved difference in precision, apart from a lower noise floor, that might potentially be audible to a child who has not been exposed to any loud noises. Since there are no level or dynamic range differences the extra precision will not change the bass output.


So on the point of bass output, our friend kemiza, above, seems to dispute that, although to be fair, he is not actually talking about "output," per se, in the same meaning that you probably are, he was intending only to imply that in his circumstance, his PERCEPTION of the output was that it was greater in one case over the others, if I read his statement correctly.

And of course, as always, perception is king -- our perceptions are the only thing that make movies meaningful, without that perception, whatever data that might be generated has no context or significance. After all, people don't flock to the theaters to see numbers on a screen, or musical notes transcribed as in sheet music, or the streaming 1s and 0s of what recreates imagery....


----------



## Alan P

NorthSky said:


> There is some pretty good acting/talent in that flick I've heard?


Not IMO...I kind of hated Chappie. The duo from Die Antwoord were pretty awful if you ask me.


----------



## Emaych

Alan P said:


> Not IMO...I kind of hated Chappie. The duo from Die Antwoord were pretty awful if you ask me.


Yeah, agreed -- and their motivations and even the basic nature of their characters seemed to vacillate from one scene to the next, so to be fair what they were asked to create was not credible from the outset. And did not find Dav Patel to rise much beyond that, but same complaint as to his character. I did watch it twice though, second viewing I found myself much more forgiving of its shortcomings....


----------



## Alembicjeff

I revisited The Immortals recently, as I do many of the so-called "bass" movies for enjoyment, and also to keep my ears and bass "memory" calibrated as new movies with bass become available. And on more than one instance, after hearing a new "reference" bass movie, I go back to an older "reference" movie to either be disappointed or pleased with what I hear.

Watching the Immortals was a brutal reminder of just how powerful, loud, deep, and yes, occasionally clipped the bass is in this movie. It's also a visually arresting picture, with graphic and sometimes stunning, CGI generated violence and slo-mo dismemberment not suitable for the kids. Tons of bass in this movie for those who like that kind of thing. 

Jeff.


----------



## bori

Watching In the heart of the sea. The bass is fantastic early on in this movie so far. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatshaft

bori said:


> Watching In the heart of the sea. The bass is fantastic early on in this movie so far.


It is unfortunately steeply filtered from 30HZ down like a steep mountain side 
I can't believe that they still do that and we're in 2016! So frustrating!


----------



## NorthSky

Alan P said:


> Not IMO...I kind of hated Chappie. The duo from Die Antwoord were pretty awful if you ask me.


That was pretty much what I meant; I only used a different approach to say it. But this a comedy, and these two guys...well, we know their style.


----------



## Reddig

Renting The Martian tonight. Looking forward to it from everyone's opinion. Revisited Oblivion last night; what an all around gem. Such a great mix.


----------



## audiofan1

@ Toe

* Fantastic 4 *at almost reference (-8.5db) for the end was just incredible. Loved the execution on this one the ULF had great pressurization but more importantly it was super clean well done bass!

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Quickett

audiofan1 said:


> @ Toe
> 
> * Fantastic 4 *at almost reference (-8.5db) for the end was just incredible. Loved the execution on this one the ULF had great pressurization but more importantly it was super clean well done bass!
> 
> thanks for the heads up!


This is the problem I'm having, everyone is saying to keep the clips short on the demo disc. But this scene is awesome, and trying to cut it to a couple minutes is difficult. Right now I have from when


Spoiler



Victor is in the lab and starts popping melons to when the team comes back through the portal and is looking over the big hole.


Total is around 14 minutes. Which everyone is saying is too long. But damn this whole thing is great.
Maybe if I just use from


Spoiler



After the team goes through the portal?


----------



## audiofan1

Quickett said:


> This is the problem I'm having, everyone is saying to keep the clips short on the demo disc. But this scene is awesome, and trying to cut it to a couple minutes is difficult. Right now I have from when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Victor is in the lab and starts popping melons to when the team comes back through the portal and is looking over the big hole.
> 
> 
> Total is around 14 minutes. Which everyone is saying is too long. But damn this whole thing is great.
> Maybe if I just use from
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> After the team goes through the portal?


 I say both the movie just has great infrasonic's! Sounds like a double disc set is in order


----------



## Emaych

audiofan1 said:


> @ Toe
> 
> * Fantastic 4 *at almost reference (-8.5db) for the end was just incredible. Loved the execution on this one the ULF had great pressurization but more importantly it was super clean well done bass!
> 
> thanks for the heads up!


Up for at least one major award tomorrow, but in my estimation this one is nowhere in sight of the stiff competition it is up against, and have to think one other is especially highly favored to win, given the legendary, lifetime-achievement-worthy status of its creative mastermind -- surely as close to a lock on landing the prize as it gets. 

In fact, in my way of thinking, it was a travesty for FF to even be nominated against that one, or indeed, ANY of those others in contention for such top honor --BAAAAAAH!...........


----------



## Toe

Quickett said:


> This is the problem I'm having, everyone is saying to keep the clips short on the demo disc. But this scene is awesome, and trying to cut it to a couple minutes is difficult. Right now I have from when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Victor is in the lab and starts popping melons to when the team comes back through the portal and is looking over the big hole.
> 
> 
> Total is around 14 minutes. Which everyone is saying is too long. But damn this whole thing is great.
> Maybe if I just use from
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> After the team goes through the portal?


 
I don't agree that it's too long and if people have a problem with the length, cant they skip to the next scene? That whole section deserves to be on there IMO.


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> @ Toe
> 
> * Fantastic 4 *at almost reference (-8.5db) for the end was just incredible. Loved the execution on this one the ULF had great pressurization but more importantly it was super clean well done bass!
> 
> thanks for the heads up!


 
Cool and glad you enjoyed it!  The end was a lot of fun for LFE/sound for sure! 

I didn't get anything watched this weekend since I was finishing up my surrounds and last bit of velvet. The front of my room is now just a black hole with zero visual distractions which makes the picture just leap off the screen! I should have done my ceiling (well, I did the first 4 feet and the rest is painted flat black.....might do more at some point) long before now. It is fantastic having this image that just seems to float in space!


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Cool and glad you enjoyed it!  The end was a lot of fun for LFE/sound for sure!
> 
> I didn't get anything watched this weekend since I was finishing up my surrounds and last bit of velvet. The front of my room is now just a black hole with zero visual distractions which makes the picture just leap off the screen! I should have done my ceiling (well, I did the first 4 feet and the rest is painted flat black.....might do more at some point) long before now. It is fantastic having this image that just seems to float in space!


 I envy you Sir! that's gotta be cool


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> I didn't get anything watched this weekend since I was finishing up my surrounds and last bit of velvet. The front of my room is now just a black hole with zero visual distractions which makes the picture just leap off the screen! I should have done my ceiling (well, I did the first 4 feet and the rest is painted flat black.....might do more at some point) long before now. It is fantastic having this image that just seems to float in space!


NICE!!! 

I've said it before Toe but that theater of yours is pretty awesome.


----------



## lefthandluke

^^^c'mon toe...how bout a pic or two


we luvs us some AV porn...


----------



## Toe

lefthandluke said:


> ^^^c'mon toe...how bout a pic or two
> 
> 
> we luvs us some AV porn...



AV porn is nice!  

I tried posting a few pics from my phone, but can't get it to work for some reason. I posted a few pics in the PSA speaker thread last week if your curious. My setup is nothing fancy, but it's great when the lights go down.  Not to mention it's hard to capture the black hole velvet effect I mentioned in my previous post with my cell phone camera.

There is a thread (once you go black you never go back?) in the $3000+ projector forum where Zombie and a few other members who have also done the velvet treatment have caught some good pics of the effect.


----------



## Emaych

Toe said:


> AV porn is nice!
> 
> I tried posting a few pics from my phone, but can't get it to work for some reason. I posted a few pics in the PSA speaker thread last week if your curious. My setup is nothing fancy, but it's great when the lights go down.  Not to mention it's hard to capture the black hole velvet effect I mentioned in my previous post with my cell phone camera.
> 
> There is a thread (once you go black you never go back?) in the $3000+ projector forum where Zombie and a few other members who have also done the velvet treatment have caught some good pics of the effect.


Yeah, I did check out your new surrounds after another conversation elsewhere -- congrats! I did originally do a lot of black, but actually you CAN go the other direction -- rolled up most of black drapings, etc., and went lighter, more decorative with alot of knick-knacks displayed all over. Does not really distract from viewing -- my overhead fan shows up from reflected light, but that is really about it, as far as general awareness goes.

One day I'm going to have to investigate a tutorial on posting pics...might be willing to go that route of late, if I could figure out how to do -- guess there is some trick to it....


----------



## Toe

Emaych said:


> Yeah, I did check out your new surrounds after another conversation elsewhere -- congrats! I did originally do a lot of black, but actually you CAN go the other direction -- rolled up most of black drapings, etc., and went lighter, more decorative with alot of knick-knacks displayed all over. Does not really distract from viewing -- my overhead fan shows up from reflected light, but that is really about it, as far as general awareness goes.
> 
> One day I'm going to have to investigate a tutorial on posting pics...might be willing to go that route of late, if I could figure out how to do -- guess there is some trick to it....


I have found just the opposite, with front projection especially (as have others who have done the velvet treatement which you can read about in that thread) and every little step toward complete black just sucks you into the presentation that much more. Even just doing the few remaining areas of my sidewalls, 4' of my ceiling and covering my front speakers and subs made a massive difference. Not to mention if you have a high contrast projector like a JVC, the more light you kill so it does not bounce back and wash out your screen, the better the image/contrast. 

Another good test for front projection to see if you are getting any screen washout from anything else in your room is to turn your projector off, but all your other equipment on and then turn your lights off....if you can see your screen at all when doing this, you have light pollution that should be ironed out to get the best possible image. The flashlight test is also a great one.


----------



## Emaych

audiofan1 said:


> @ Toe
> 
> * Fantastic 4 *at almost reference (-8.5db) for the end was just incredible. Loved the execution on this one the ULF had great pressurization but more importantly it was super clean well done bass!
> 
> thanks for the heads up!


OK, so now the verdict in, FF prevails in the (shared) top honor at the awards. I know many here actually like PIXELS, but are you kidding me? PIXELS had to be the odds on favorite....maybe a case of no one really cared, AND perfectly expected, AND even predictable for Sandler for the umpteenth year, so why bother at this stage? 

Still, if you nominate PIXELS for worst, it's got to be a lock, right? And any perusing of titles at REDBOX will reveal the absolute glut of contenders for not only poor or mediocre, but shockingly miserable... that any money backs them whatsoever, is inexplicable. In fact FF, in part owing to prodigious LFE, was one of the more enjoyable blus of last year -- I don't understand how that can be challenged..................


----------



## MiniHT

Toe, I'm with you 100%. All I had to do was put a 2ft. wide border around the whole screen and it was a huge improvement. Now, with every inch of the walls/ceiling covered in velvet and the floor with a black area rug.... It's breathtaking. I have a JVC RS4910/Falcon AT screen. IMO it's a necessity for any projector, let alone a high contrast PJ like a JVC IF you want to get the very best out of your projector. I understand it might not be feasible in a shared space like a living room though... A black pit isn't exactly "warm and inviting."  But hey, I'm single and it's a dedicated room... so I do what I want.. 


edit: The flashlight test was eye opening!


----------



## BleedingBlue

MiniHT said:


> Toe, I'm with you 100%. All I had to do was put a 2ft. wide border around the whole screen and it was a huge improvement. Now, with every inch of the walls/ceiling covered in velvet and the floor with a black area rug.... It's breathtaking. I have a JVC RS4910/Falcon AT screen. IMO it's a necessity for any projector, let alone a high contrast PJ like a JVC IF you want to get the very best out of your projector. I understand it might not be feasible in a shared space like a living room though... A black pit isn't exactly "warm and inviting."  But hey, I'm single and it's a dedicated room... so I do what I want..
> 
> 
> edit: The flashlight test was eye opening!



Flashlight test? I must have missed what this is, please elaborate......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lefthandluke

MiniHT said:


> But hey, I'm single...





hey...quit braggin'


----------



## bori

The 33 has some nice bass. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Revisited The Cabin in the Woods today and man that movie has some nice bass!


----------



## raynist

BornSlippyZ said:


> Revisited The Cabin in the Woods today and man that movie has some nice bass!


That was a strange movie - I may have to watch that again.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

raynist said:


> That was a strange movie - I may have to watch that again.



I am a horror fan but yeah this movie is a mashup of different movie monsters and horror themes. I wasn't a big fan of this film when it debuted, but the BD presentation is good in the audio dept.


----------



## Toe

BleedingBlue said:


> Flashlight test? I must have missed what this is, please elaborate......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stand facing away from your projection screen with all equipment and lights off and shine a flashlight on various surfaces, seating, etc....in your room and note how much your screen lights up (which is washing out your picture and killing your contrast to some degree) from the light bouncing off said surfaces and returning to your screen. I was amazed how reflective my medium dark carpet was! Velvet of course reflected the least amount of light followed by Protostar and it went from there. I was also amazed how reflective flat black paint was and the difference between this and black velvet was huge.


----------



## dchabby

BornSlippyZ said:


> Revisited The Cabin in the Woods today and man that movie has some nice bass!





raynist said:


> That was a strange movie - I may have to watch that again.


I agree - I watched it before i had a home theatre and my new Marty sub so I will have to revisit this one again too !


----------



## azz7686

I bet 10 clover field lane will have some good bass, from just watching the previews its promising


----------



## Mongo171

I wonder if it has anything to do with Cloverfield?


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I have read that JJ Abrams said folks shouldn't think the new movie is a direct sequel of Cloverfield. There is a 3rd movie in the works related to Cloverfield in the works now. Either way I pray for BassFest!


----------



## HTX^2steve

mailiang said:


> I just watched it last night. Very disappointing. Didn't even rattle my picture frames! They should have went to school on Transformers.
> 
> Ian


agreed....if you watched this movie and thought wow that was some great bass then get your system re-evaluated...I had to then watch this movie and listen to the plot which was even more horrible.

BTW, can someone direct me in the right direction with that cool software that I see with others that post charting the bass frequencies throughout the movie?


----------



## nwf477

I watched " In the Heart of the Sea " was not expecting much since it was not at the theaters long but there are numerous scenes were the bass drops fairly low. It was low enough that it truly surprised me. The movie is about the truth behind the story " Moby Dick ".


----------



## digler84

watched the martian the other night. pretty decent movie...i wasn't blown away by it, but it was entertaining to watch. had ok sound, but i didn't think the bass was anything to write home about.


----------



## buddhamus

nwf477 said:


> I watched " In the Heart of the Sea " was not expecting much since it was not at the theaters long but there are numerous scenes were the bass drops fairly low. It was low enough that it truly surprised me. The movie is about the truth behind the story " Moby Dick ".


I really enjoyed that movie.... I think the bass was filtered but whatever frequency it was.... I thought it was fine! 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## NODES

buddhamus said:


> I really enjoyed that movie.... I think the bass was filtered but whatever frequency it was.... I thought it was fine!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Yes I enjoyed it as well, the movie had enough bass to wake the wife up...first time ever.


----------



## beastaudio

digler84 said:


> watched the martian the other night. pretty decent movie...i wasn't blown away by it, but it was entertaining to watch. had ok sound, but i didn't think the bass was anything to write home about.


The track was subtle, but 100% full bandwidth and intentional. I thought it was a superbly done soundtrack.


----------



## Quickett

I agree, the scenes that needed bass, had it. It wasn't an all out bass fest, but had its moments.


----------



## digler84

the main thing i noticed was when he closed the doors on the habitat area. felt every one of them. there were some moments that could have used a bump in the level on the bass to make it a bit more enjoyable. even one of the bigger explosions didn't make much impact. full bandwidth or not, if it isn't high enough level to notice it, then what difference does it make? maybe i'm being unfair and trying to compare it to interstellar, which is the movie i would most closely relate it to, but it just seemed a bit dull to me...ok, but nothing great when it really could have been.


----------



## Shreds

digler84 said:


> even one of the bigger explosions didn't make much impact. full bandwidth or not, if it isn't high enough level to notice it, then what difference does it make?


*
**1:56:09*​ 







There are parts that deliver.​


----------



## Quickett

@Shreds,
You wouldn't have any caps for Everly or Tomorrowland would you? I'm trying to add scenes from those and a couple others, but haven't had the chance to watch them yet.


----------



## Shreds

I have not seen them yet but I saw this one cap for Tomorrowland: http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/435-bossobass-mini-gtg-thread/?p=10647


----------



## BornSlippyZ

The James Bond movie Spectre wasn't a BassFest but it had a few moments of throbbing bass in the beginning and the last act. I thought the film itself was a decent watch as well.


----------



## Peterpack

*Point Break*

Point Break the remake, not a very good film storywise and terrible acting but good visuals and audio

The sustained bass in the avalanche scene is awesome !

I felt i was there !

definitely a great demo quality scene and it's long too


----------



## notnyt

Peterpack said:


> Point Break the remake, not a very good film storywise and terrible acting but good visuals and audio
> 
> The sustained bass in the avalanche scene is awesome !
> 
> I felt i was there !
> 
> definitely a great demo quality scene and it's long too


Yep, just watched that, the avalanche scene was pretty serious.


----------



## digler84

just watched everest. talk about a depressing movie. the audio was pretty good though on the LFE front. i wouldn't call it demo worthy necessarily, but when the storms were blowing through the audio wrapped you in sound and it presented itself well. the only thing that bugged me audio-wise was the dialogue. it just seemed like everyone's voice was muffled and mumbled and it made it tough to hear what they were saying at times. part of it was due to the story and i can understand why they wouldn't articulate well, but it just seems like the mix focused on all the surrounding noises and everything else got mushed in there. and yes, i have a more than capable center channel that i don't have issues with this sort of thing.


----------



## Fatshaft

Peterpack said:


> Point Break the remake, not a very good film storywise and terrible acting but good visuals and audio
> 
> The sustained bass in the avalanche scene is awesome !
> 
> I felt i was there !
> 
> definitely a great demo quality scene and it's long too


Thanks for mentioning this...it sure looks busy! 
Looking forward to watching it!

Here's the graph...


----------



## digler84

i always really like the original point break, and the new one certainly looks super over the top and extreme. doesn't surprise me that it would have a dynamic soundtrack. all that action on screen would for sure be a letdown if the audio track didn't support it.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I too like the OG Point Break but for the thrill of the bass I added it to my NF queue.


----------



## KennyLSU

digler84 said:


> just watched everest. talk about a depressing movie. the audio was pretty good though on the LFE front. i wouldn't call it demo worthy necessarily, but when the storms were blowing through the audio wrapped you in sound and it presented itself well. the only thing that bugged me audio-wise was the dialogue. it just seemed like everyone's voice was muffled and mumbled and it made it tough to hear what they were saying at times. part of it was due to the story and i can understand why they wouldn't articulate well, but it just seems like the mix focused on all the surrounding noises and everything else got mushed in there. and yes, i have a more than capable center channel that i don't have issues with this sort of thing.


Watched this over the weekend in Atmos and thought it was brilliant during the storm. Bass was awesome and the heights were used very well. I didn't have any issue with dialogue listening at -14db (as loud as I could go at the time).


----------



## ambesolman

Watched Goosebumps today at -10 and it had some good lfe moments. Fun movie too.

Did this get graphed? Didn't see anything at databass

Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## notnyt

digler84 said:


> i always really like the original point break, and the new one certainly looks super over the top and extreme. doesn't surprise me that it would have a dynamic soundtrack. all that action on screen would for sure be a letdown if the audio track didn't support it.


I wasn't impressed by it. The rockslide was interesting, otherwise meh.


----------



## Zhorik

Isn't Point Break (2015) in Atmos? Why is the graph in 7.1?


----------



## Shreds

*Spectre*​ 





 DTS-HD MA 7.1​ *
0:05:56*​ 





 *
0:46:30*​ 





 *
1:13:12*​ 





 *
1:34:20*​ 





 *
1:55:55*​ 





 *
1:57:05*​ 





 *
2:13:40*​ 





 *
2:15:22*​ 





 
See waveform analysis here: http://data-bass.ipb...movies/?p=12704​


----------



## Peterpack

I watched a couple of Hong Kong movies the last week, SPL 2 and Ip man 1 and 2

The bass during fight scenes is actually pretty cool


----------



## chadamir

Shreds said:


> *Spectre*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DTS-HD MA 7.1​ *
> 0:05:56*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 0:46:30*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 1:13:12*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 1:34:20*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 1:55:55*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 1:57:05*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 2:13:40*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 2:15:22*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See waveform analysis here: http://data-bass.ipb...movies/?p=12704​



What do you define wcs as in db?


----------



## Shreds

WCS: worst case scenario. This is with regard to the sub output after all 7 channels of re-directed bass are summed. 

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....ing-waveforms-of-heavy-hitting-movies/?p=7982

You can see here under WotW the WCS test. I figure out the highest peak in each movie and how far from the WCS it is in dBV. So far HTTYD is the closest I've measured at -1.44dB. I do this test to basically help you guys understand how hot the bass track is encoded on the movies I measure. And for those who are experienced in looking at waveforms you can see how dynamic the bass is mixed.


----------



## PioManiac

Shreds said:


> WCS: worst case scenario. This is with regard to the sub output after all 7 channels of re-directed bass are summed.
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....ing-waveforms-of-heavy-hitting-movies/?p=7982
> 
> You can see here under WotW the WCS test. I figure out the highest peak in each movie and how far from the WCS it is in dBV. So far HTTYD is the closest I've measured at -1.44dB. I do this test to basically help you guys understand how hot the bass track is encoded on the movies I measure. And for those who are experienced in looking at waveforms you can see how dynamic the bass is mixed.


I almost forgot how good *How to Train Your Dragon* was,
re-watched it tonight with my new Yamaha RX-A3050 setup 
with the TrueHD 5.1 track expanded to 7.4.4 using DSU.

Just Awesome!


----------



## Alembicjeff

PioManiac said:


> I almost forgot how good *How to Train Your Dragon* was,
> re-watched it tonight with my new Yamaha RX-A3050 setup
> with the TrueHD 5.1 track expanded to 7.4.4 using DSU.
> 
> Just Awesome!


HTTYD is one of my favorite animated bass movies, along with "9." The kids and wife love the movies too, but for different reasons.


----------



## ambesolman

The wife and I watched Inside Out and really enjoyed it. Couldn't really turn it up past -25 since my boy was sleeping. Didn't seem like there was anything real significant bass wise, but good a/v for sure. Hard to tell much at that level when I usually watch at -15 or -10.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## chadamir

Shreds said:


> WCS: worst case scenario. This is with regard to the sub output after all 7 channels of re-directed bass are summed.
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....ing-waveforms-of-heavy-hitting-movies/?p=7982
> 
> You can see here under WotW the WCS test. I figure out the highest peak in each movie and how far from the WCS it is in dBV. So far HTTYD is the closest I've measured at -1.44dB. I do this test to basically help you guys understand how hot the bass track is encoded on the movies I measure. And for those who are experienced in looking at waveforms you can see how dynamic the bass is mixed.


-1.44db from what? Clipping the output? What's that about 123db or so?


----------



## beastaudio

chadamir said:


> -1.44db from what? Clipping the output? What's that about 123db or so?


-1.44dB from a 0dBfs signal, with all channels summed to the LFE channel. Assuming you run dead flat, that's right at 126dB


----------



## chadamir

beastaudio said:


> -1.44dB from a 0dBfs signal, with all channels summed to the LFE channel. Assuming you run dead flat, that's right at 126dB


That's what I thought. That's outside dolby spec which requires theaters to only get to 115 so I don't know why they do it. I'm pretty sure I'd clip the input on my minidsp that way.


----------



## beastaudio

chadamir said:


> That's what I thought. That's outside dolby spec which requires theaters to only get to 115 so I don't know why they do it. I'm pretty sure I'd clip the input on my minidsp that way.


It is not outside dolby spec at all. Yes the LFE channel on its own only needs 115dB peaks, but when you redirect bass from other channels, that signal sums to the required output of the LFE, it doesn't just disappear. You have to account for that assuming all surround speakers and mains are not full range.


----------



## chadamir

beastaudio said:


> It is not outside dolby spec at all. Yes the LFE channel on its own only needs 115dB peaks, but when you redirect bass from other channels, that signal sums to the required output of the LFE, it doesn't just disappear. You have to account for that assuming all surround speakers and mains are not full range.


You are correct. The dolby spec calls for the lfe subwoofer to be only +10, but I didn't realize that it didn't call for bass management on the LCR channels.


----------



## coolrda

beastaudio said:


> -1.44dB from a 0dBfs signal, with all channels summed to the LFE channel. Assuming you run dead flat, that's right at 126dB


If Beast worked for Dolby, I'd watch commercial cinema .


----------



## Steveo1234

Sooo, star wars? Any nice lfe?


----------



## GPBURNS

Pain Infliction said:


> Just finished watching Creed and the movie is really good! It also had some really loud ULF and I am really curious to see what a chart would say about that.



Yes - this was pretty decent - there was one sweep during his first main fight that really dug deep with volume.


----------



## buddhamus

Steveo1234 said:


> Sooo, star wars? Any nice lfe?


I was going to post the same thing lol...... Hopefully someone can do it 😉

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Quickett

buddhamus said:


> I was going to post the same thing lol...... Hopefully someone can do it 😉
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Saw SWFA opening night, again at the Air & Space museum in 3D dual laser Imax glory a month ago. But I will try to convince the wife to let me take one for the team and watch it again tomorrow night


----------



## BBS G35

Does the leaked Star Wars have bluray quality lossless audio?

I would imagine the heaviest bass might be when Kylo and Rey force duel to get the Excalibur lightsaber out of the snow.


----------



## buddhamus

BBS G35 said:


> Does the leaked Star Wars have bluray quality lossless audio?
> 
> I would imagine the heaviest bass might be when Kylo and Rey force duel to get the Excalibur lightsaber out of the snow.


Yes it does, its the full 36gb remux lol..


----------



## Alan P

buddhamus said:


> Yes it does, its the full 36gb remux lol..


Watched it last night (my first time, didn't see it in the theater)...had some good bass moments, only a couple that seemed to dig deep though.

As for the movie itself...meh. I enjoyed it, but there were many movies this year I enjoyed much more. A recent example; The Hateful Eight.


----------



## chucky7

BBS G35 said:


> Does the leaked Star Wars have bluray quality lossless audio?
> 
> I would imagine the heaviest bass might be when Kylo and Rey force duel to get the Excalibur lightsaber out of the snow.


The leaked Star wars is the whole US blu-ray. Then there are REMUX, 1080p encodes (with lossless audio or dts) and 720p encodes with dts.


----------



## raynist

Was the hunger games mocking jay part 2 graphed?

Am 20 minutes in and not impressed so far.

Edit - once they got to the capital it got much better.


----------



## Mike Butny

I thought Star Wars had some good bass moments and great use of the surrounds.


----------



## coolrda

raynist said:


> Was the hunger games mocking jay part 2 graphed?
> 
> Am 20 minutes in and not impressed so far.
> 
> Edit - once they got to the capital it got much better.


Disappointing soundtrack !


----------



## ambesolman

Just got back from seeing Batman vs Superman at the Dolby theater here in atlanta. I've been trying to get up there to see anything to see if it lived up to the hype.
Well, we thought the movie was REALLY good, enjoyed the hell out of it. The picture was good and could make out good shadow detail and just looked fantastic all around. Hard to expect anything different from Zack Snyder.
The sound was great and planned to pay attention to the ceiling channels more, but got caught up in the movie. The most impressive part of the whole experience was the bass. Never in my life have I witnessed bass like that in a theater. It actually shook my seat with authority. Of course they may have shakers on them, if they did, they really helped. 
I don't know if every movie in a Dolby theater has bass like this since it was my first time or if it was the track itself, hopefully both. 
Sure keeping my fingers crossed for a similar experience from the bluray.
It'll be hard not to buy it when it comes out, but my buddy said they're supposed to release an extended R rated version I may have to hold out for.
Highly recommend the movie and the Dolby theater if you get the chance!


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## quattroatl

ambesolman said:


> Just got back from seeing Batman vs Superman at the Dolby theater here in atlanta. I've been trying to get up there to see anything to see if it lived up to the hype.
> Well, we thought the movie was REALLY good, enjoyed the hell out of it. The picture was good and could make out good shadow detail and just looked fantastic all around. Hard to expect anything different from Zack Snyder.
> The sound was great and planned to pay attention to the ceiling channels more, but got caught up in the movie. The most impressive part of the whole experience was the bass. Never in my life have I witnessed bass like that in a theater. It actually shook my seat with authority. Of course they may have shakers on them, if they did, they really helped.
> I don't know if every movie in a Dolby theater has bass like this since it was my first time or if it was the track itself, hopefully both.
> Sure keeping my fingers crossed for a similar experience from the bluray.
> It'll be hard not to buy it when it comes out, but my buddy said they're supposed to release an extended R rated version I may have to hold out for.
> Highly recommend the movie and the Dolby theater if you get the chance!
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


I watch movies at the "Regal Avalon" in Alpharetta. This venue by far has the best sound set up I have ever experienced as far as accurate bass is concerned.


----------



## ambesolman

quattroatl said:


> I watch movies at the "Regal Avalon" in Alpharetta. This venue by far has the best sound set up I have ever experienced as far as accurate bass is concerned.



I'll have to check that out, thanks for the tip. Have you tried the Dolby room at north point yet?


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## raynist

Fatshaft said:


>


Star Wars looks better than I was expecting based on initial reports!!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

raynist said:


> Star Wars looks better than I was expecting based on initial reports!!


YES!!! it looks great! yes could have a little more level below 10 to be a true heavy hitter but no discernible rolloff....6 more days!


----------



## beastaudio

That just made my week...


----------



## Cryptic1911

Brian Fineberg said:


> YES!!! it looks great! yes could have a little more level below 10 to be a true heavy hitter but no discernible rolloff....6 more days!


Or this evening if you download it


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Cryptic1911 said:


> Or this evening if you download it


Blasphemy!


----------



## jcwhammie

Any word on The Hateful Eight? I'm considering picking it up at Redbox. I didn't watch it in theaters, so I don't know if there are potential impactful LFE moments.


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


>


And that's exactly how it sounded lol

There is a bass "boom" at the end of each chapter. Which COULD be a sick effect but it's so quiet it's laughable


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Wonder what the peanuts movie has. The Red Baron scenes have some warble to them. @Fatshaft do you have a graph?


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> Wonder what the peanuts movie has. The Red Baron scenes have some warble to them. @Fatshaft do you have a graph?


Brian… How was this movie? Good?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> Brian… How was this movie? Good?


definitely cute. I have literally wtched it about 15 times since its release on BR cause my son is addicted haha

its a great charlie brown story I feel...worth a view...sound isnt anything to write home about...but the scenes with the red baron do exercise the full stage nicely


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> definitely cute. I have literally wtched it about 15 times since its release on BR cause my son is addicted haha
> 
> its a great charlie brown story I feel...worth a view...sound isnt anything to write home about...but the scenes with the red baron do exercise the full stage nicely


Okay…good to know. Thank you.


----------



## Fatshaft

Brian Fineberg said:


> Wonder what the peanuts movie has. The Red Baron scenes have some warble to them. @*Fatshaft* do you have a graph?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


>


good to know i still got it! hahah

there is prbably about 10 seconds total of bass in the entire 1:30 of the movie (bass associated with quick flyovers)...hence the VERY low AVG but full bandwith peak...thanks @Fatshaft!


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## ambesolman

Damnit fatshaft! The list of crap movies you make me sit through for crazy bass seems to have no end


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Cryptic1911

Brian Fineberg said:


> YES!!! it looks great! yes could have a little more level below 10 to be a true heavy hitter but no discernible rolloff....6 more days!


I just got through watching it in 1080p dts, and it had some pretty good bass moments. It's no mad max: fury road, but it had its moments


----------



## Brian Fineberg

sorry if I missed it...but was southpaw ever graphed?


----------



## Alan P

Brian Fineberg said:


> sorry if I missed it...but was southpaw ever graphed?


I don't remember seeing a graph, but I LOVED that movie! Jake Gyllenhaal has really been on a roll in recent years. Nightcrawler kind of blew me away....End of Watch...Prisoners.


----------



## discone

ambesolman said:


> Damnit fatshaft! The list of crap movies you make me sit through for crazy bass seems to have no end
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


That's to funny!!

I have to admit since coming here there have been both good and bad movie's I've added to my queue that I may have missed hearing about. So Thank's Fatshaft and the many other's. 

I even caught a bad movie with some bass a few week's back. I just couldn't find the courage to mention it here as it was bad. Since we're on the subject though it was called Extraction. While it had some action throughout it was still a tough watch IMO for me. Watch at your own risk!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Alan P said:


> I don't remember seeing a graph, but I LOVED that movie! Jake Gyllenhaal has really been on a roll in recent years. Nightcrawler kind of blew me away....End of Watch...Prisoners.


agreed great movie..and great acting...but it was very uncomfortable to sit through for parts...thats how realistic it was...

to lose everything including his girl...tough to watch

Ill have to check nightcrawler out


----------



## Fatshaft

discone said:


> I even caught a bad movie with some bass a few week's back. I just couldn't find the courage to mention it here as it was bad. Since we're on the subject though it was called Extraction.


We need to be told of these such movies...we bassheads stick together! 
I couldn't care less how bad a movie is rated or what people think of it! 

What's important to a "Major" basshead is: (Me)
Is there any bass in that movie?
If yes than I'll watch it (EXCEPT of it's a horror film!)

Hello...my name is Fatshaft and I'm a basshead


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> We need to be told of these such movies...we bassheads stick together!
> I couldn't care less how bad a movie is rated or what people think of it!
> 
> What's important to a "Major" basshead is: (Me)
> Is there any bass in that movie?
> If yes than I'll watch it (EXCEPT of it's a horror film!)
> 
> Hello...my name is Fatshaft and I'm a basshead


I am 100% the exact same! especially with the horror movie part...Im a chicken and miss out on some great bass


----------



## discone

Fatshaft said:


> We need to be told of these such movies...we bassheads stick together!
> I couldn't care less how bad a movie is rated or what people think of it!
> 
> What's important to a "Major" basshead is: (Me)
> Is there any bass in that movie?
> If yes than I'll watch it (EXCEPT of it's a horror film!)
> 
> Hello...my name is Fatshaft and I'm a basshead



Duly noted!! In the future if I watch something good or bad and it hasn't be mentioned yet I'll speak up.


----------



## tvuong

Brian Fineberg said:


> Ill have to check nightcrawler out


You mentioned in the past that it was a bad movie and you couldn't stand it even if it had bass.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

tvuong said:


> You mentioned in the past that it was a bad movie and you couldn't stand it even if it had bass.


100% wasn't me. I have never seen it

I DID say that about seventh son and monstersark continent


----------



## Alan P

tvuong said:


> You mentioned in the past that it was a bad movie and you couldn't stand it even if it had bass.


And just to be clear, I wasn't saying that Nightcrawler had good bass (although it has a couple good moments IIRC), it's just a really good movie (IMO).


----------



## beastaudio

TFA in hand.... Now with hopes of getting my rack completely reinstalled tonight, and that the overnight shipped shelves I need to make it happen will be on my doorstep, I may be having a viewing tonight


----------



## ambesolman

beastaudio said:


> TFA in hand.... Now with hopes of getting my rack completely reinstalled tonight, and that the overnight shipped shelves I need to make it happen will be on my doorstep, I may be having a viewing tonight



Why's your rack dismantled?


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## beastaudio

ambesolman said:


> Why's your rack dismantled?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Working on some cable management, ran out of space and I want the bosso amp in along with my old xb360, putting in new gigabit switch (rackmountable). I even had to hide the DashV and sonos controllers behind other equipment and such. Just overall cleaning up of shop and to make room for more electronics


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Absolutely outstanding audio on Star Wars

The bass didn't disappoint either


----------



## Rgdeuce

Yes indeed. Going to try to watch it again sometime this week with an empty house


----------



## ddvette9

Brian Fineberg said:


> Absolutely outstanding audio on Star Wars
> 
> The bass didn't disappoint either


What did you think of the scenes where Kylo Ren is using the Force to interrogate Poe and Rey. The Frequency had to be crazy low. Did those scenes stand out to you as well for deep LFE?


----------



## mantaraydesign

Anyone have the tv show *Game of Thrones: Season 5* in bluray? The audio track is in Dolby Atmos and I believe this show is the first tv show that has Dolby Atmos soundtrack.

Be nice to see a graph on this show and see how low the bass is.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

ddvette9 said:


> What did you think of the scenes where Kylo Ren is using the Force to interrogate Poe and Rey. The Frequency had to be crazy low. Did those scenes stand out to you as well for deep LFE?


im usually pretty good with judging by feel how low they went but..only thing I can tell you from the Poe scene is CRAZY pressure on my ears...and rattles that were never there before started around the room lol not sure how deep it went to be honest.

Rey scene not as much...but...still great

any scene with the millennium falcon...great....light speed...great. explosions...great

just an outstanding mix...


----------



## beastaudio

ddvette9 said:


> What did you think of the scenes where Kylo Ren is using the Force to interrogate Poe and Rey. The Frequency had to be crazy low. Did those scenes stand out to you as well for deep LFE?


Extension down to 13hz with the "Force" sounds.


----------



## Alan P

beastaudio said:


> Extension down to 13hz with the "Force" sounds.


Nice! How did you measure it?


----------



## beastaudio

Alan P said:


> Nice! How did you measure it?


You can credit minnjd over at DB for the information, I was just repeating it. He should have SL graphs up tonight I believe.


----------



## Mike Butny

Alan P said:


> And just to be clear, I wasn't saying that Nightcrawler had good bass (although it has a couple good moments IIRC), it's just a really good movie (IMO).


Great Movie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fatshaft

discone said:


> I even caught a bad movie with some bass a few week's back. I just couldn't find the courage to mention it here as it was bad. Since we're on the subject though it was called Extraction. While it had some action throughout it was still a tough watch IMO for me. Watch at your own risk!


@*discone*

I saw this yesterday and the bass doesn't disappoint. Lots of bass during the music portions too and hits pretty hard. 
Thanks for sharing and letting me know about this so-so movie...but that's beside the point for "real" bass-heads ! 

Here's the graph: As you can see...PLENTY of bass!


----------



## cmdrdredd

Brian Fineberg said:


> im usually pretty good with judging by feel how low they went but..only thing I can tell you from the Poe scene is CRAZY pressure on my ears...and rattles that were never there before started around the room lol not sure how deep it went to be honest.
> 
> Rey scene not as much...but...still great
> 
> any scene with the millennium falcon...great....light speed...great. explosions...great
> 
> just an outstanding mix...


I watched it at -10 master volume and was seriously impressed. Reading this got me to test those scenes at -0 and man...my room just can't handle that lol. -10 is my limit and it was still enough to pound me in the chest with the lightspeed flybys. The Kylo Ren force scene with Poe is just...well lets say it was like a small earthquake in my room haha.


----------



## discone

Fatshaft said:


> @*discone*
> 
> I saw this yesterday and the bass doesn't disappoint. Lots of bass during the music portions too and hits pretty hard.
> Thanks for sharing and letting me know about this so-so movie...but that's beside the point for "real" bass-heads !
> 
> Here's the graph: As you can see...PLENTY of bass!


Glad to hear you got to enjoy the bass on this film. How about the opening credits? The wife asked when it was going to stop!  HaHa.

I should know with the discussions here that movie's are subjective, but bass is our goal.

Hello...My name is Discone and I'm a Basshead!


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> @*discone*
> 
> I saw this yesterday and the bass doesn't disappoint. Lots of bass during the music portions too and hits pretty hard.
> Thanks for sharing and letting me know about this so-so movie...but that's beside the point for "real" bass-heads !
> 
> Here's the graph: As you can see...PLENTY of bass!


Looks good - Thanks Fat for all the recent graphs.
got some leave coming up to catch up on some flicks you posted..

Watched Star Wars: The Force Awakens -
OK mix - in regards to this thread pretty meh.


----------



## beastaudio

cmdrdredd said:


> I watched it at -10 master volume and was seriously impressed. Reading this got me to test those scenes at -0 and man...my room just can't handle that lol. -10 is my limit and it was still enough to pound me in the chest with the lightspeed flybys. The Kylo Ren force scene with Poe is just...well lets say it was like a small earthquake in my room haha.


I watched at -4 with my regular house curve (about +8-10 on the bass). I know good intensity scenes when I hear them, but the real test is whether or not those scenes can open the drawer on an end table in the living room above the theater. TFA passed with a solid B+ I'd say on that front. It was open, although not all the way like when I do some of the full-on 5 star flicks.


----------



## Alan P

beastaudio said:


> I watched at -4 with my regular house curve (about +8-10 on the bass). I know good intensity scenes when I hear them, but the real test is whether or not those scenes can open the drawer on an end table in the living room above the theater. TFA passed with a solid B+ I'd say on that front. It was open, although not all the way like when I do some of the full-on 5 star flicks.


Now, that's some serious SCIENCE right there!


----------



## ambesolman

Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## bgtighe23

@Fatshaft

Can you or have you measured Insurgent? I watched that movie the other day and it had some great LFE moments, and honestly had some great ULF.


----------



## beastaudio

Alan P said:


> Now, that's some serious SCIENCE right there!


Totally, I like to keep it objective at all times. Drawer open = good bass. It's a simple equation really.


----------



## Fatshaft

bgtighe23 said:


> @*Fatshaft*
> 
> Can you or have you measured Insurgent? I watched that movie the other day and it had some great LFE moments, and honestly had some great ULF.


----------



## Rod2486

Another shout out to Fatshaft. Have you or anyone graphed The Good Dinosaur and the new Goosebumps?


----------



## PioManiac

Fatshaft said:


>


I picked this one up last week, not so much for the movie itself,
But because Walmart had it at half price and it was a Dolby Atmos 7.1.4 Bluray
Pleasant Surprise that the Bass was good, Atmos was well done
... and the movie was actually not as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## Fatshaft

Rod2486 said:


> Another shout out to Fatshaft. Have you or anyone graphed The Good Dinosaur and the new Goosebumps?


----------



## johnty

mantaraydesign said:


> Anyone have the tv show *Game of Thrones: Season 5* in bluray? The audio track is in Dolby Atmos and I believe this show is the first tv show that has Dolby Atmos soundtrack.
> 
> Be nice to see a graph on this show and see how low the bass is.


I rented the first disc (Blu-ray) of Season 5 from Netflix and watched the first episode last night. HBO puts up a nice title card at the beginning stating that it is indeed the first television series to be released in Atmos. Rather pointless in Episode 1 since it's mostly talking. I do have a clip from the latest Dolby Atmos demo disc where ships are being blown to smithereens and the bass and Atmos are quite decent. Hope future discs/episodes have more action.


----------



## basshead81

On deck for tonight... The Revenant @ Reference.


----------



## Rod2486

Fatshaft said:


>


Thanks man. I was really hoping for better graphs on these. Two we had picked up for the kid, but have not watched yet.


----------



## basshead81

Well Revenant was a good movie just not much for bass.


----------



## Defcon

I'm sure lots of people here have seen Daredevil on Netflix, what are your thoughts on the bass in S2? Just normal or something good? I thought there was a lot of LFE in the show, in the fights with punches and in many other scenes as well. One I remember was sustained bass in S2E10 at the shipyard.


----------



## popalock

Defcon said:


> I'm sure lots of people here have seen Daredevil on Netflix, what are your thoughts on the bass in S2? Just normal or something good? I thought there was a lot of LFE in the show, in the fights with punches and in many other scenes as well. One I remember was sustained bass in S2E10 at the shipyard.


I love daredevil. I find the intro pounds!


----------



## missyman

O yea! Me too bro.


----------



## Fatshaft

The Revenant DTS-HD MA 7.1


*I would like to congratulate the sound production team on this movie for making "my top 10 list" for bass in an action movie!* 

*More to come...*


----------



## Brian Fineberg

basshead81 said:


> Well Revenant was a good movie just not much for bass.





Fatshaft said:


> The Revenant DTS-HD MA 7.1
> 
> 
> *I would like to congratulate the sound production team on this movie for making "my top 10 list" for bass in an action movie!*
> 
> *More to come...*



Well these are very conflicting reports. Which is it


----------



## digler84

no kidding...i can't imagine basshead is lacking in his setup.... 

but fatshaft is no dummy either....


WTF?????

sounds like another controversy!


----------



## Fatshaft

guys

I did not specify top 10 what exactly 😜


----------



## PioManiac

Since I don't have a bluray yet to see, hear....or _Feel_ for myself,

....*Charts or it Didn't Happen! *


----------



## PioManiac

Fatshaft said:


> guys
> 
> I did not specify top 10 what exactly 😜


Oh oh, we've been setup

Top 10 disappointment list looks likely


----------



## GPBURNS

Fatshaft said:


> The Revenant DTS-HD MA 7.1
> 
> 
> *I would like to congratulate the sound production team on this movie for making "my top 10 list" for bass in an action movie!*
> 
> *More to come...*


one of those soundtracks you go up and feel the woofers to see if on


----------



## cmdrdredd

Revenant was very subdued when I saw it in the theater too so I am not surprised. It is a more intimate movie where you are character focused much more than action focused.


----------



## basshead81

Revenant is Definitely Top 10 worst bass flicks, but overall is a good movie...just nothing for this thread. 

Just watched Star Wars for the second round, man I really enjoy the bass mix on this flick. I love the sweeps that go from chest slam to deep pressurizing bass. The house was rocking tonight!!


----------



## NorthSky

_SW: The Force Awakens_ does have few good moments of bass impact, no doubt.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

basshead81 said:


> Revenant is Definitely Top 10 worst bass flicks, but overall is a good movie...just nothing for this thread.
> 
> Just watched Star Wars for the second round, man I really enjoy the bass mix on this flick. I love the sweeps that go from chest slam to deep pressurizing bass. The house was rocking tonight!!


luckily my son HAS to watch it nightly haha...I have no problems.

my favorite hit is when the planet destroyer hits its first planet! wow thats loud and deep


----------



## Fatshaft

basshead81 said:


> Revenant is Definitely *Top 10 worst bass* flicks, but overall is a good movie...just nothing for this thread.


Yup. frustrates the crap out of me as just a door opening or closing has STRONG 3HZ content.
This is really bad for bass! For me it's impossible to make a movie without any 30HZ or below content. Very sad 










I have NOT seen the movie yet


----------



## Brian Fineberg

holy hell!! wtf is that crap?!

bummer I will still buy it haha


----------



## lizrussspike

Brian Fineberg said:


> luckily my son HAS to watch it nightly haha...I have no problems.
> 
> my favorite hit is when the planet destroyer hits its first planet! wow thats loud and deep


What about when Kylo and Rey, when he was inquiring about Luke.....that scene had not only the room door shaking, but other areas in the house, besides the couch,


----------



## Brian Fineberg

lizrussspike said:


> What about when Kylo and Rey, when he was inquiring about Luke.....that scene had not only the room door shaking, but other areas in the house, besides the couch,


I never had rattles before. Well. Now I do grrrrr lol


----------



## basshead81

lizrussspike said:


> What about when Kylo and Rey, when he was inquiring about Luke.....that scene had not only the room door shaking, but other areas in the house, besides the couch,


That is a good one for sure...made my eyeballs vibrate.


----------



## buddhamus

Fatshaft said:


> Yup. frustrates the crap out of me as just a door opening or closing has STRONG 3HZ content.
> This is really bad for bass! For me it's impossible to make a movie without any 30HZ or below content. Very sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have NOT seen the movie yet


That is horrendous! . Looks like The first Hobbit movie has some competition lol. Seriously how can sound designers do this? lol


----------



## basshead81

Some of the gun shots in the movie have good impact lol


----------



## raynist

Fatshaft said:


> Yup. frustrates the crap out of me as just a door opening or closing has STRONG 3HZ content.
> This is really bad for bass! For me it's impossible to make a movie without any 30HZ or below content. Very sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have NOT seen the movie yet


Is that a 60hz filter???


----------



## Brian Fineberg

raynist said:


> Is that a 60hz filter???


At least now I can turn off my sub amps. Get to save some cash while watching this one


----------



## lizrussspike

basshead81 said:


> That is a good one for sure...made my eyeballs vibrate.


 That's Awesome!


----------



## tvuong

lizrussspike said:


> What about when Kylo and Rey, when he was inquiring about Luke.....that scene had not only the room door shaking, but other areas in the house, besides the couch,





Brian Fineberg said:


> I never had rattles before. Well. Now I do grrrrr lol





basshead81 said:


> That is a good one for sure...made my eyeballs vibrate.


Time stamp please?


----------



## cmdrdredd

tvuong said:


> Time stamp please?


Starts at around 1:27


----------



## tvuong

^^ thanks.


----------



## chadamir

Any word on the 5th wave?


----------



## coolrda

basshead81 said:


> That is a good one for sure...made my eyeballs vibrate.


Same here. The head axial mode resonance is 20-30hz so that makes sense. I just don't remember such a precise impact localized to the head like that before. Definitely lotsa layers and textures to the LF on that soundtrack.


----------



## Defcon

I have no excuse for this, but I watched a couple of Steven Seagal flicks on Netflix and they had pretty good bass often in the most unexpected places.


----------



## GPBURNS

chadamir said:


> Any word on the 5th wave?


Some decent scenes in this one - nice punch in gun fire.
movie was painful to watch however.


----------



## teckademic

chadamir said:


> Any word on the 5th wave?


I thought it had a good punch to it and made my couch vibrate on several occasions, but the movie itself started off good and had me interested, but then out of nowhere, it seemed like they suddenly had to wrap everything up and end it leaving everything open. I know the movie is based off a novel, but didn't think it would be broken up into parts. O'well, at least the bass didn't disappoint


----------



## Hopinater

Okay I'm a little late to the party but I finally watched Star Wars. HOLY SMOKES!!! I see what you guys were talking about. My couch shook more than it ever has in the past and like Brian F said, I discovered rattles I had never heard before. Good stuff. Why can't all movies be this much fun?


----------



## tvuong

^^ does your couch shake more than with MMFR? I have not got a chance to see SWFA yet.


----------



## XBR11

Per this forum, is there an official number of stars that "Star Wars: The Force Awakens" should be awarded on Post 1? I can't seem to find this movie in that post.

Is there a frequency chart in some other post I missed?


----------



## PioManiac

*Mad Max Fury Road*


----------



## tvuong

^^ the thread starter is the one that can update his post (post #1). I have not seen him posting for a loooooong time.


----------



## Hopinater

tvuong said:


> ^^ does your couch shake more than with MMFR? I have not got a chance to see SWFA yet.


I think it did. If not it was very close. Both good movies for bass.


----------



## systemlayers

For me Mad Max and SWFA were both great soundtracks but I give the edge to Mad Max because it's just a better mix/soundtrack. The SWFA soundtrack is pretty disappointing coming from John Williams. Both great bass, hard to give the edge to either.


----------



## Peterpack

The 5th wave has some excellent scenes

Not just for bass, for surround mixes

I think we are the lucky ones. a ordinary/poor movie can be a good viewing experience just because we have a decent home theatre

Whereas a movie like the 5th wave watched on a normal tv with a soundbar would suck


----------



## z.pelton1996

Looking through the top list made me wanna watch Cloverfield again. Havent seen it since the years ago when I rented it from Blockbusters.


----------



## XBR11

tvuong said:


> ^^ the thread starter is the one that can update his post (post #1). I have not seen him posting for a loooooong time.


Then since this is a sticky thread, should the moderators give someone else the permissions to edit post #1? I like the list a lot, but if it isn't getting updated with new movies, it is getting stale.


----------



## XBR11

The Man From U.N.C.L.E.

Can someone who has the equipment and the blu ray, please explain what the bass is doing between 1:45:28 and 1:46:18 ? Especially at about 1:46:03.

I was watching the movie with my avr at about 70 dB, and my subwoofer about 13 dB above that. 

There is a bell tolling (to express Illya's internal rage). That bell set my sub to vibrate and/or distort like crazy. It sounds like the volume doubles. And I wonder what the lowest frequency is.

Maybe one of those frequency charts, just for that scene?

Thank you.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

XBR11 said:


> The Man From U.N.C.L.E.
> 
> Can someone who has the equipment and the blu ray, please explain what the bass is doing between 1:45:28 and 1:46:18 ? Especially at about 1:45:53.
> 
> I was watching the movie with my avr at about 70 dB, and my subwoofer about 13 dB above that.
> 
> There is a bell tolling (to express Illya's internal rage). That bell set my sub to vibrate and/or distort like crazy. It sounds like the volume doubles. And I wonder what the lowest frequency is.
> 
> Maybe one of those frequency charts, just for that scene?
> 
> Thank you.


From data-bass.com

1:54.30 on


----------



## Fatshaft

The 5th Wave:

I saw this yesterday night and it had a couple of GREAT bass moments especially wave 2! 
To me, cause I like being entertained but mostly being pummeled by the bass, it wasn't that bad to watch.

You know watching a movie is like watching a football game...not every game played is a contender for the game of the year!

Enjoy it


----------



## XBR11

Brian Fineberg said:


> From data-bass.com
> 
> 1:54.30 on


Brian - thanks so much. I take it that you transposed digits and meant 1:45:30. Also, I am not great at reading these such charts. Can you explain in words how deep / how loud the bass is?


----------



## chadamir

Fatshaft said:


> The 5th Wave:
> 
> I saw this yesterday night and it had a couple of GREAT bass moments especially wave 2!
> To me, cause I like being entertained but mostly being pummeled by the bass, it wasn't that bad to watch.
> 
> You know watching a movie is like watching a football game...not every game played is a contender for the game of the year!
> 
> Enjoy it


Chart, please?


----------



## coolrda

XBR11 said:


> Brian - thanks so much. I take it that you transposed digits and meant 1:45:30. Also, I am not great at reading these such charts. Can you explain in words how deep / how loud the bass is?


Just watch it again with friends. I really like the story. Decent bass track with this scene being the highlite. Its a wideband effect covering an octave from 20-40hz with the peaks between 25-35hz. It has strong elements at 1hz and 63hz. Its very loud but doesn't appear clipped, but I'm not an expert with SpecLab.


----------



## Alan P

Watched The Revenant and The 5th Wave this past weekend.

Revenant: Per the graph, there is not much to be expected here as far as bass goes. There were only two notable moments; a waterfall and one thunder-clap. I really, really liked the movie itself even though it deviated from the book in quite a few ways...some of them _very _significant plot points.

5th Wave: A few good bass moments, nothing to write home about. The movie itself was extremely predictable and very much a "YA" type film. Along the lines of The Hunger Games or the Maze Runner, but not as good as either of those. Obviously left wide open open at the end for the plethora of even lesser-quality sequels to come.


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## systemlayers

XBR11 said:


> Then since this is a sticky thread, should the moderators give someone else the permissions to edit post #1? I like the list a lot, but if it isn't getting updated with new movies, it is getting stale.



I really wish there was a website that you could rate audio fidelity (of both movies/music) like rateyourmusic.com or imdb.com. Or even just an added feature to that kind of site. That way you could have charts setup of users favorite 7.1 soundtracks, dolby atmos soundtracks, quality/quantity of bass etc. I mean blu-ray.com sort of does it's not really a great search system..


----------



## XBR11

These frequency charts such as I see 2 posts above this, am I correct that they only show that these frequencies were once hit at those dBs, NOT how much there is at any particular frequency?


----------



## galonzo

XBR11 said:


> These frequency charts such as I see 2 posts above this, am I correct that they only show that these frequencies were once hit at those dBs, NOT how much there is at any particular frequency?


Good question, I always assumed these charts show maximum SPL for the freq. range.


----------



## Patzig

XBR11 said:


> These frequency charts such as I see 2 posts above this, am I correct that they only show that these frequencies were once hit at those dBs, NOT how much there is at any particular frequency?





galonzo said:


> Good question, I always assumed these charts show maximum SPL for the freq. range.


I believe the green line is the max level reached and red line is the average level across the entire movie.


----------



## galonzo

Patzig said:


> I believe the green line is the max level reached and red line is the average level across the entire movie.


Ah, makes sense. Any idea what the blue is, like in MMFR?


Spoiler


----------



## beastaudio

XBR11 said:


> Then since this is a sticky thread, should the moderators give someone else the permissions to edit post #1? I like the list a lot, but if it isn't getting updated with new movies, it is getting stale.


The list over at DB will still be updated. You would just have to check there


----------



## Mrkazador

galonzo said:


> Ah, makes sense. Any idea what the blue is, like in MMFR?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Its a bar graph that shows what frequency is playing at that time.


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## Reefdvr27

raynist said:


> Is that a 60hz filter???


 I just got done the Revenant an hour ago and IMO was not really a movie that would have allot of bass. The wife and I loved it though, one of the best movies I have seen in quite awhile. Ant Man and South Paw were the last two movies that I really liked allot, the wife loved Antman LOL. The Revenant had excellent surround sound though, The snow falling was pretty cool, heard allot of stuff going on with the surround tonight. Was in Neutral X if that made a difference on my 7.2 or not?

As for bass, I have been catching up on Blurays I bought but did not get to till now. Watched San Andreas today and man that was loaded with bass, the Hoover dam exploding scene is defiantly a demo scene for me now, excellent LFE in that clip. Also watched the new Jurassic World with my daughter the other day and man we loved it!! Great bass all around. I wanna spin that one again real soon, good stuff!


----------



## hemiutut

The have tried the LFE channel of the movie The Wave ( Bolgen ) 2015 ?.
They may put frequency response measurements ?.









Excuse my English,I use a translator . 

Greetings from Spain.


----------



## lizrussspike

@Reefdvr27 ,
Thanks for the mini review of The Revenant. Will have to give that one a spin.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

lizrussspike said:


> @Reefdvr27 ,
> Thanks for the mini review of The Revenant. Will have to give that one a spin.


And what beautiful scenery. Absolutely stunning. And the surround use age is unreal. No need for bass in his one. It's actually a proper mix


----------



## lizrussspike

Brian Fineberg said:


> And what beautiful scenery. Absolutely stunning. And the surround use age is unreal. No need for bass in his one. It's actually a proper mix


 @Brian Fineberg. WOW! Good to hear that this will put some sound in those MTM 210s!
Thanks Brian.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Brian Fineberg said:


> And what beautiful scenery. Absolutely stunning. And the surround use age is unreal. No need for bass in his one. It's actually a proper mix


The surround mix was great, probably in the top 5 to date. As for the bass, you are right, no need. This was one of those movies that you were so wrapped up in the story that sound did not matter. The surround mix and over all mix made up for it. I will add a spoiler below as I heard one of the coolest scenes I ever heard with surround. I will also agree the scenery is incredible, was one of those films where I really appreciated the big screen.



Spoiler



The scene where Fitzgerald gets back to the fortress and the Capt goes up stairs to get the money out of the safe and it literally felt like he went up stairs in my theater. I was looking up while he was walking around, felt like my ceiling was creaking every step he took! Was so cool, I ran it back a couple of times to hear again. I just cannot wait to get my Atmos and DTSX up to snuff. Still feel the up mixing with Neutral X adds allot to just a 7.2 set up, thats my opinion anyway.


----------



## Tom C

z.pelton1996 said:


> Looking through the top list made me wanna watch Cloverfield again. Havent seen it since the years ago when I rented it from Blockbusters.


I just watched it recently. A lot of good bass.


----------



## lizrussspike

Tom C said:


> I just watched it recently. A lot of good bass.


 @Tom C 
That movie is an LFE monster.


----------



## basshead81

Dead Pool is a fun ride...did not get to listen loud enough to really get a idea of the depth, but it had some good bass.


----------



## Fatshaft

basshead81 said:


> Dead Pool is a fun ride...did not get to listen loud enough to really get a idea of the depth, but it had some good bass.


Looking forward to BLASTING this one...
I "hear" it doesn't disappoint 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## basshead81

Yea I want to revisit this one @ Reference ASAP!!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

anyone know if the UHD for Deadpool will be ATMOS?


----------



## galonzo

Brian Fineberg said:


> anyone know if the UHD for Deadpool will be ATMOS?


According to the Master list thread, yes.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

galonzo said:


> According to the Master list thread, yes.


AWESOME!! thank you


----------



## beastaudio

Anyone buying UHD, they are obviously coming with regular BD as well, but does the regular BD purchased by buying the UHD also have the atmos upmix or is it truly only on the UHD disc?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

beastaudio said:


> Anyone buying UHD, they are obviously coming with regular BD as well, but does the regular BD purchased by buying the UHD also have the atmos upmix or is it truly only on the UHD disc?


I'll be buying the UHD. Prob only the 4K disc will have atmos


----------



## galonzo

beastaudio said:


> Anyone buying UHD, they are obviously coming with regular BD as well, but does the regular BD purchased by buying the UHD also have the atmos upmix or is it truly only on the UHD disc?


I bought Amazing Spider-Man 2, the UHD disk has Atmos and the HD Blu-Ray has DTS HDMA.


----------



## Stoked21

This is all true for the catalog re-releases. No UHD, then no Atmos. 

HOWEVER, I would be surprised if the brand-new releases don't have Atmos on the SD BD. Probably will be studio-studio specific though....


----------



## cmdrdredd

Stoked21 said:


> This is all true for the catalog re-releases. No UHD, then no Atmos.
> 
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, I would be surprised if the brand-new releases don't have Atmos on the SD BD. Probably will be studio-studio specific though....




I think all the lionsgate titles have Atmos on both discs.


----------



## Stoked21

cmdrdredd said:


> I think all the lionsgate titles have Atmos on both discs.


Well yeah. New(er) releases. Lionsgate had many releases out there that had Atmos on the BD before UHD was even out. They didn't strip it off the BD a few months later because the UHD version was released. I'm not sure which ones you're referring to, but I'm willing to bet the standalone BD pack versions have Atmos too....

I'm was specifically referencing the catalog re-releases like Salt or Ender's Game or Hancock or ASM2 all from 2-10 years old.....Those don't have Atmos on the BD as they are just re-pressings of the original BD released years ago, before Atmos even existed.


----------



## cmdrdredd

Stoked21 said:


> Well yeah. New(er) releases. Lionsgate had many releases out there that had Atmos on the BD before UHD was even out. They didn't strip it off the BD a few months later because the UHD version was released. I'm not sure which ones you're referring to, but I'm willing to bet the standalone BD pack versions have Atmos too....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm was specifically referencing the catalog re-releases like Salt or Ender's Game or Hancock or ASM2 all from 2-10 years old.....Those don't have Atmos on the BD as they are just re-pressings of the original BD released years ago, before Atmos even existed.




Ahh I see what you mean


----------



## teckademic

Just finished watching The Boy and wow, what a bass feast that was. Movie, literally, had my dishes rattling in some scenes, but overall quite loud throughout. The surround effect was used very well to create that creepy atmosphere and I found the movie to be like The Conjuring in terms of bass, but deeper.


----------



## Killer_Nads

Watched a movie called The woods (2015) also known as The Hallow last night.

The movie had unbelievable sound, was perfect demo material really. Maybe some of the reasons for this was due to my home cinema upgrades. Ive now upgraded to 7.1.4 from 5.1, the movie was in DTS and i used DTS + DSU to upscale the audio to atmos on my Arcam AVR550. 

It literally felt like i was in the woods with monsters crawling around in the grass etc... It had some really nice Bass scenes aswell, and it was just the outdoor scenes, even the indoor scenes in the cabin had really nice sound. 

In the movie there was so many times where i had to turn around to see noises coming from the back and side (i thought that maybe someone came into the room from outside ), there was even a moment where i had thought someone had hit the side of my sofa (but it was just the bass  ).

Overall, a decent horror movie with some outstanding sound in DSU.


----------



## Alan P

teckademic said:


> Just finished watching The Boy and wow, what a bass feast that was. Movie, literally, had my dishes rattling in some scenes, but overall quite loud throughout. The surround effect was used very well to create that creepy atmosphere and I found the movie to be like The Conjuring in terms of bass, but deeper.


Which one?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2443822/?ref_=nv_sr_4

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3882082/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## crazyhog

Alan P said:


> Which one?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2443822/?ref_=nv_sr_4
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3882082/?ref_=nv_sr_1




the 2nd link i believe..


----------



## Stoked21

Well I guess we are all wrong. 

According to Mr. Potts, The Revenant is a 4 star LFE rating while The Boy is a 3.5 star LFE rating.....WTF?
I haven't watched The Boy. But I can attest to the complete lack of LFE in Revenant, maybe worthy of 1.5 star at best IMO.
FWIW, I'm not saying The Revenant _should_ have room shaking LFE, but just an observation.


----------



## cmdrdredd

Hrm...perhaps given the context of the movie the LFE is ok? I don't know the basis for the rating


----------



## beastaudio

Stoked21 said:


> This is all true for the catalog re-releases. No UHD, then no Atmos.
> 
> HOWEVER, I would be surprised if the brand-new releases don't have Atmos on the SD BD. Probably will be studio-studio specific though....


I would hope this is the case. I certainly plan to take the full jump to UHD sooner rather than later, but I'd go ahead and start buying up UHD's if this were in fact true. Here's to start re-cataloguing the entire movie case again.....again.


----------



## teckademic

Alan P said:


> Which one?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2443822/?ref_=nv_sr_4
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3882082/?ref_=nv_sr_1


Sorry, didn't know there was another, but yes, the 2nd one


----------



## Fatshaft

I have never seen Cloverfield  so I started watching it now...

I watched the first 10 minutes and had to stop cause I kept doing this:









WTF!!! Is the whole movie with that stupid shaky cam???
Man this is really hard to watch on a giant screen !
Man is it ever annoying!


----------



## teckademic

Stoked21 said:


> Well I guess we are all wrong.
> 
> According to Mr. Potts, The Revenant is a 4 star LFE rating while The Boy is a 3.5 star LFE rating.....WTF?
> I haven't watched The Boy. But I can attest to the complete lack of LFE in Revenant, maybe worthy of 1.5 star at best IMO.
> FWIW, I'm not saying The Revenant _should_ have room shaking LFE, but just an observation.


The Boy, running 4 pb-1000s, hit hard in my room and was surprised there was no added mention of it in his review.


----------



## Alan P

Fatshaft said:


> I have never seen Cloverfield  so I started watching it now...
> 
> I watched the first 10 minutes and had to stop cause I kept doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF!!! Is the whole movie with that stupid shaky cam???
> Man this is really hard to watch on a giant screen !
> Man is it ever annoying!


Yup. It's another of the "Found Footage" genre...which, ever since Blair Witch, I'm actually a big fan of.


----------



## popalock

Fatshaft said:


> I have never seen Cloverfield  so I started watching it now...
> 
> I watched the first 10 minutes and had to stop cause I kept doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF!!! Is the whole movie with that stupid shaky cam???
> Man this is really hard to watch on a giant screen !
> Man is it ever annoying!


Haahahaha.

Tough through it...It's a freakin great bass movie.


----------



## Fatshaft

Ok I can only watch it in 10 minute chunks. 
I can't believe how hard it is for me! Very annoying  BUT I'll do it for the BASS!!!

Man check the graph:









OMG!!!


----------



## chadamir

Fatshaft said:


> Ok I can only watch it in 10 minute chunks.
> I can't believe how hard it is for me! Very annoying  BUT I'll do it for the BASS!!!
> 
> Man check the graph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!


Deadpool soon?


----------



## beastaudio

MrGrey said:


> One of my all time favorites amazing bass. so it makes you feel like thrown up? that must be a crazy problem to have. kinda sucks.


The fact that he is likely peaking at around 135-140dB in the bass per his usual listening levels certainly exacerbates the shakey cam. Everything is shakey at that point, even your internal organs.


----------



## Alan P

Is there a graph of "It Follows" floating around? I searched the thread and found some people talking about it, but no graphs.

I just re-watched it last night and had forgotten how great the bass was in that film...really adds to the tension/creepy-ness.


----------



## buddhamus

Graph for Deadpool anyone? Sounds pretty good to me..... But hard to tell if it digs low as I watched it while everyone was asleep lol

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ72

Saw new Captain America yesterday in the cinema. Hard to tell really although there was a nice sweep at one point seemed similar to WWZ. It could be the goods as there is a LOT going on. Some scenes were big and if done properly would demand some low stuff be present. Only way I can make a mention these days is when I head out.... Bit sad really


----------



## Brian Fineberg

AJ72 said:


> Saw new Captain America yesterday in the cinema. Hard to tell really although there was a nice sweep at one point seemed similar to WWZ. It could be the goods as there is a LOT going on. Some scenes were big and if done properly would demand some low stuff be present. Only way I can make a mention these days is when I head out.... Bit sad really


The last CA was a bass monster so let's hope this one follows suit


----------



## chadamir

buddhamus said:


> Graph for Deadpool anyone? Sounds pretty good to me..... But hard to tell if it digs low as I watched it while everyone was asleep lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


I think it definitely gets down to around at least 20hz. I didn't finish watching it.


----------



## newc33

How do you graph all theese movies?

I just learned and setup omnimic for the first time the other day. Is it something I can do with that?


----------



## newc33

And where do you guys download movies for good sound and lfe? Just downloaded deadpool to find out its just a 2 channel track from the play station network. Hopefully the bass is still good


----------



## bori

Deadpool is a great movie with awesome bass. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## basshead81

Just revisited Dead Pool DTS MA 7.1 last night @ reference and it was SLAMMING! I believe there is some deep stuff in it too for you bottom dwelling junkies.


----------



## Hopinater

I finally got around to watching Everest last night. It had some good bass but I don't feel like it was earth shattering. Am I missing something here? Of course the last movie I watched was the new Star Wars… now that had some earth shattering bass. Maybe I'm just jaded now.


----------



## basshead81

Na Everest was not that great IMO. had a couple scenes and that was it. Star Wars TFA is on another level...that flick is on the revisit list for the 3rd time. Almost Oblivion worthy(think I have watched it 6-7 times lol).


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> I finally got around to watching Everest last night. It had some good bass but I don't feel like it was earth shattering. Am I missing something here? Of course the last movie I watched was the new Star Wars… now that had some earth shattering bass. Maybe I'm just jaded now.





basshead81 said:


> Na Everest was not that great IMO. had a couple scenes and that was it. Star Wars TFA is on another level...that flick is on the revisit list for the 3rd time. Almost Oblivion worthy(think I have watched it 6-7 times lol).


THe big storm had some nice bass in it. But it really was a 30hz movie. But no SW was on another level. I agree it's oblivion worthy


----------



## buddhamus

basshead81 said:


> Just revisited Dead Pool DTS MA 7.1 last night @ reference and it was SLAMMING! I believe there is some deep stuff in it too for you bottom dwelling junkies.


Niiiiiice!!! 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Toe

Great to hear about Deadpool and thanks for the early reports! Was planning a blind buy with that one.

I thought Everest had a fantastic overall audio track, bass included. Yes, I could tell it didn't have the depth of some, but for me it was a very minor complaint as the bass still hit hard, in all the right spots and I never really felt it was lacking in conjunction with the on screen action (contrary to something like San Andreas where the deeper bass was oddly not there and took me out of the film to some degree because of it).

The Force Awakens was an excellent HT ride, but just shy of a reference track due to some slight spotty execution at times. The attention to detail at random times was just not up to par with the best tracks lime Oblivion, ST2009, TIH, HB2, etc.....For me, it was just shy of reference because of this and I would give it a 4.5/5. Also thought the PQ was short of reference due to some inconsistency at times and not sure if this was due to jumping in and out of the IMAX footage or the filming technique. Still a hell of a HT/bass ride though and I will add it to my collection when the 3d version hits.

Me, the GF and her two boys (6 & 10) saw the new Jungle Book yesterday which has some potentially great bass scenes for blu. Fingers crossed! Solid 3d as well (not that Disney will probably release it though ) and the general PQ/computer graphics were incredible!


----------



## Hopinater

basshead81 said:


> Na Everest was not that great IMO. had a couple scenes and that was it. Star Wars TFA is on another level...that flick is on the revisit list for the 3rd time. Almost Oblivion worthy(think I have watched it 6-7 times lol).





Brian Fineberg said:


> THe big storm had some nice bass in it. But it really was a 30hz movie. But no SW was on another level. I agree it's oblivion worthy


Okay good to know my subs are still working correctly. 

I agree with both of you on Star Wars, definitely need to watch that one again soon. You're right about it being on par with Oblivion. Oblivion has reigned supreme for few years now for overall audio and picture but Star Wars seems to have moved into a tie with it. 

Speaking of Oblivion… basshead you really need to watch it again with those new surrounds you have.


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> Great to hear about Deadpool and thanks for the early reports! Was planning a blind buy with that one.
> 
> I thought Everest had a fantastic overall audio track, bass included. Yes, I could tell it didn't have the depth of some, but for me it was a very minor complaint as the bass still hit hard, in all the right spots and I never really felt it was lacking in conjunction with the on screen action (contrary to something like San Andreas where the deeper bass was oddly not there and took me out of the film to some degree because of it).
> 
> The Force Awakens was an excellent HT ride, but just shy of a reference track due to some slight spotty execution at times. The attention to detail at random times was just not up to par with the best tracks lime Oblivion, ST2009, TIH, HB2, etc.....For me, it was just shy of reference because of this and I would give it a 4.5/5. Also thought the PQ was short of reference due to some inconsistency at times and not sure if this was due to jumping in and out of the IMAX footage or the filming technique. Still a hell of a HT/bass ride though and I will add it to my collection when the 3d version hits.
> 
> Me, the GF and her two boys (6 & 10) saw the new Jungle Book yesterday which has some potentially great bass scenes for blu. Fingers crossed! Solid 3d as well (not that Disney will probably release it though ) and the general PQ/computer graphics were incredible!


Everest had good bass and it was well done but I found myself wanting more of it (and deeper as well). But then again you have more sub power than I do based on room size (I believe) so you probably experienced more bass. I agree with you regarding the rest of the audio track. When the blizzard hit I felt like I was in the storm myself, the wind and snow pelting the climbers sounded so real coming from my speakers it was awesome. 

I didn't notice the spotty execution you seemed to notice with Star Wars but then again at the levels you listen at I doubt there's much you don't notice. It's hard for a weak moment in audio execution to hide in your HT at the levels you listen at. I wish I could handle those levels.

Finally… good to know about Jungle Book. I really want to take the kids to see this. Thanks for the heads up Toe.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Great to hear about Deadpool and thanks for the early reports! Was planning a blind buy with that one.
> 
> I thought Everest had a fantastic overall audio track, bass included. Yes, I could tell it didn't have the depth of some, but for me it was a very minor complaint as the bass still hit hard, in all the right spots and I never really felt it was lacking in conjunction with the on screen action (contrary to something like San Andreas where the deeper bass was oddly not there and took me out of the film to some degree because of it).
> 
> The Force Awakens was an excellent HT ride, but just shy of a reference track due to some slight spotty execution at times. The attention to detail at random times was just not up to par with the best tracks lime Oblivion, ST2009, TIH, HB2, etc.....For me, it was just shy of reference because of this and I would give it a 4.5/5. Also thought the PQ was short of reference due to some inconsistency at times and not sure if this was due to jumping in and out of the IMAX footage or the filming technique. Still a hell of a HT/bass ride though and I will add it to my collection when the 3d version hits.
> 
> Me, the GF and her two boys (6 & 10) saw the new Jungle Book yesterday which has some potentially great bass scenes for blu. Fingers crossed! Solid 3d as well (not that Disney will probably release it though ) and the general PQ/computer graphics were incredible!





Hopinater said:


> Everest had good bass and it was well done but I found myself wanting more of it (and deeper as well). But then again you have more sub power than I do based on room size (I believe) so you probably experienced more bass. I agree with you regarding the rest of the audio track. When the blizzard hit I felt like I was in the storm myself, the wind and snow pelting the climbers sounded so real coming from my speakers it was awesome.
> 
> I didn't notice the spotty execution you seemed to notice with Star Wars but then again at the levels you listen at I doubt there's much you don't notice. It's hard for a weak moment in audio execution to hide in your HT at the levels you listen at. I wish I could handle those levels.
> 
> Finally… good to know about Jungle Book. I really want to take the kids to see this. Thanks for the heads up Toe.


 I'll second Star Wars FA being a bit more than shy of Oblivion, from not only spotty execution on some scenes but some boarder line clipping as well! @ Toe I just did Star Trek 2009 the other night and well you know A nice reminder of what's top notch


----------



## Alembicjeff

Alan P said:


> Is there a graph of "It Follows" floating around? I searched the thread and found some people talking about it, but no graphs.
> 
> I just re-watched it last night and had forgotten how great the bass was in that film...really adds to the tension/creepy-ness.


Intrigued by Alan P's post, I read a review of "It Follows" on Blu-ray.com and now I'm hooked. Any graphs Fatshaft?


----------



## Fatshaft

Alembicjeff said:


> Intrigued by Alan P's post, I read a review of "It Follows" on Blu-ray.com and now I'm hooked. Any graphs Fatshaft?


It follows = Horror? 
No can do.


----------



## Alembicjeff

Fatshaft said:


> It follows = Horror?
> No can do.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that! Thanks anyway. BTW - your posts are fantastic and useful!


----------



## Hopinater

MrGrey said:


> haha Same man i do not mess with horror at all. funny Thing horror films sometimes have great bass to supports its story..


Me too. I don't do the horror films. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## ambesolman

@Fatshaft, you don't actually have to watch it to graph it do you? I thought it was all done digitally. Or do you have to use a mic like with speclab?


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Cryptic1911

Wow, deadpool was hilarious.. had some great bass too


----------



## Fatshaft

ambesolman said:


> @Fatshaft, you don't actually have to watch it to graph it do you? I thought it was all done digitally. Or do you have to use a mic like with speclab?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Correct
I just won't buy it just to graph it


----------



## buddhamus

Fatshaft said:


> Correct
> I just won't buy it just to graph it


Watched Deadpool at Reference with 4 Submersives 5db hot..............damn that thing had some big punch in the bass. Nice low end bass too ............Awesome movie!!


----------



## Alan P

Fatshaft said:


> It follows = Horror?
> No can do.





MrGrey said:


> haha Same man i do not mess with horror at all. funny Thing horror films sometimes have great bass to supports its story..





Hopinater said:


> Me too. I don't do the horror films. Not my cup of tea.


What is with you wussies?! 

I've been a huge fan of horror, in both book and film, since I was a kid...does that say something about me??  

And yeah, It Follows was one of the creepiest movies I've seen in years. Also love the soundtrack, very 70's horror/"Halloween" -ish.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

i read horror books...just cant do films...with the sound in my room...(not to mention I am by myself in the basement theater doesnt help)....hell no

I guess I COULD lock the door...but then there is the issue with having to fall asleep after words.....nope!


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Alan P said:


> What is with you wussies?!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a huge fan of horror, in both book and film, since I was a kid...does that say something about me??
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, It Follows was one of the creepiest movies I've seen in years. Also love the soundtrack, very 70's horror/"Halloween" -ish.



My Favorite part of It Follows is that synth soundtrack as well.

I am a fan of horror flicks and dynamic bass goes great with horror flicks!


----------



## Hopinater

Alan P said:


> What is with you wussies?!
> 
> I've been a huge fan of horror, in both book and film, since I was a kid...does that say something about me??
> 
> And yeah, It Follows was one of the creepiest movies I've seen in years. Also love the soundtrack, *very 70's horror/"Halloween" -ish.*


Funny you should mention Halloween. I think I don't like horror films because I watched Halloween when I was a kid at the theater with a friend (ON HALLOWEEN night no less) and then I had to walk home in the dark by myself. 

My mom didn't know what I had done but figured it out when I was reluctant to go upstairs at night unless someone else was already up there. I guess movies have the rating system for a reason.


----------



## beastaudio

Yea I feel ya Hop. I watched that movie "Powder" back in the day and I'm still scared of lightning. What a horror movie that was. No wait.... 

I love getting the bejeezus scared out of me with a movie. Modern day horror movies that are done like the old days are just hard to come by. Every once in a while a gem comes along though. Looks like I may need to give It Follows a shot!


----------



## BornSlippyZ

MrGrey said:


> lmao well since i was a kid i kind had an addiction to horror and scary alien documentary's, my mom is in love with that stuff so i was curious. but i noticed when i started sitting in a corners of my room so i had no blind spots so nothing could attacks me, unable to sleep, i had to drop that bad habit that is horror films and scary documentary's
> 
> this is the kind of $hit that kills all thoughts of sleeping
> https://youtu.be/gdWrvhF1HvA



Alien abduction subgenre of horror films probably scare me the most because there is really nothing that can stop them from taking you. Dark Skies is probably the newest PG13 horror movie in this subgenre that is really good.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

MrGrey said:


> We need a freaking sequal for that film. yeah ripping the walls and doors off you HT room and violating your Colon no escape from that. extraterrestrial 2014 was good also, its one of my recent favorite B film. its OST song ''Blitz Berlin - Leviathan'' was the only good bass monument i can recall because i played that sucker over and over.


Haha!
I agree and was Extraterrestrial about the Brown Mountain lights in NC? I get that film and Alien Abduction mixed up (one with Michael Ironside, which is decent).


----------



## digler84

i'm with fatshaft and hop....just don't care for horror movies. it really has nothing to do with being scared of them, i just am not entertained in the least and find them extremely boring to watch. a bunch of my friends loved that crap growing up, and it would never hold my attention. i guess if they did anything at all i would say they put me in a bad mood or something....like disgusted that someone's mind is that sick and twisted to think up that garbage.


speaking of sick and twisted  ....deadpool was a fantastic movie in the theater, and i can't wait to run it in my home theater. only thing is, my 11 and 12 year old kids were upset i didn't take them to the theater to see it (it's our little tradition to see all the superhero movies). now if i buy the movie they are gonna want to watch it even more. but make no mistake, this is NO movie for kids....at...all.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

MrGrey said:


> no this one was an ''original story'' kinda scary but its no fire in he sky. the end got me pissed because it ripped off X-Files smoking man. i am tired of cheap films and crappy films like Pixels (2015) having slaughter bass wheres 100 million to 200 million dollar films are mastered for soundbars.
> 
> https://youtu.be/fSMtWngABjE



Yep that is the one with Michael Ironside. I liked the ending but yeah the bad gov't card has been played a lot. I need to see this on BD to see how the audio compares to the stream version.


----------



## cmdrdredd

MrGrey said:


> no this one was an ''original story'' kinda scary but its no fire in he sky. the end got me pissed because it ripped off X-Files smoking man. i am tired of cheap films and crappy films like Pixels (2015) having slaughter bass wheres 100 million to 200 million dollar films are mastered for soundbars




I agree. It's a bit sad when movies like how to train your dragon and Kung fu panda make it to the list of movies with good bass moments while some other awesome movies lack a bit. The revenant is a good example. A truly stellar movie in every way except a few moments that could really use some low frequency punch didn't get it.


----------



## eloquentsilencee

cmdrdredd said:


> I agree. It's a bit sad when movies like how to train your dragon and Kung fu panda make it to the list of movies with good bass moments while some other awesome movies lack a bit. The revenant is a good example. A truly stellar movie in every way except a few moments that could really use some low frequency punch didn't get it.


Agreed on the revenant lack of deep bass. 

However, thought that though it lack ULF, it definitely made up with its awesome surround mix.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

5th wave had decent bass...just nothing to write home about 3 out of 5


----------



## discone

Brian Fineberg said:


> 5th wave had decent bass...just nothing to write home about 3 out of 5



Nice to see it has some at least! I'm due to receive it in the mail today for tonight's viewing. 

We watched SWFA last night and enjoyed the bass. We did see this in the theater but I enjoyed the home sound better.


----------



## beastaudio

Brian Fineberg said:


> 5th wave had decent bass...just nothing to write home about 3 out of 5


Was the actual movie worth a watch? forgetting about bass ftm, Is it like Pixels/Battleship level, or at least a little better than that? If so, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

its pretty wonky...but dont go by me..IM easily entertained....could have been much better but...I didnt hate it

fyi I like Pixels


----------



## beastaudio

Brian Fineberg said:


> its pretty wonky...but dont go by me..IM easily entertained....could have been much better but...I didnt hate it
> 
> fyi I like Pixels


I was all good until I read that bottom line. I have enjoyed all kinds of new arrivals that have gotten bashed lately, but Pixels man....I'd rather spoon my own eyeballs out of their sockets than watch that garbage again....


----------



## Alan P

beastaudio said:


> Was the actual movie worth a watch? forgetting about bass ftm, Is it like Pixels/Battleship level, or at least a little better than that? If so, I'll give it a shot.


Since The 5th Wave sorta is in the same genre as these other movies, I would rate them:

1. Hunger Games
2. The Maze Runner
3. Insurgent
4. The 5th Wave
5. Twilight


I didn't like it...not at all. WAY to predictable, bad writing, not-so-good acting. I utterly _hated _Twilight.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Alan P said:


> Since The 5th Wave sorta is in the same genre as these other movies, I would rate them:
> 
> 1. Hunger Games
> 2. The Maze Runner
> 3. Insurgent
> 4. The 5th Wave
> 5. Twilight
> 
> 
> I didn't like it...not at all. WAY to predictable, bad writing, not-so-good acting. I utterly _hated _Twilight.


i would agree with your ranking.

although I didnt mind twilight...since yes...I read the books (being a teacher of middle school kids)


----------



## beastaudio

Brian Fineberg said:


> i would agree with your ranking.
> 
> although I didnt mind twilight...since yes...I read the books (being a teacher of middle school kids)


You teach middle school eh? So if I were to yell "WHAT ARE THOOOOOOSE??!?!?!?" You would understand?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

beastaudio said:


> You teach middle school eh? So if I were to yell "WHAT ARE THOOOOOOSE??!?!?!?" You would understand?


I teach 2 classes of middle school...and the rest of my day is the director of athletics for the district

and no...i dont get it..:/


----------



## beastaudio

Brian Fineberg said:


> I teach 2 classes of middle school...and the rest of my day is the director of athletics for the district
> 
> and no...i dont get it..:/


Hmm, all I know is a buddy of mine who is a middle school PE teacher walked up to some kids a few weeks ago while we were on a guys golfing trip and yelled that at some kids playing around right near us at a restaurant and they all went crazy!! It was hilarious.


----------



## PioManiac

..I had to google it


----------



## Brian Fineberg

.....yeah nothing..lol

btw I also am a PE teacher


----------



## Alan P

Brian Fineberg said:


> i would agree with your ranking.
> 
> although I didnt mind twilight...since yes...I read the books (being a teacher of middle school kids)


The first movie was the best of the bunch, but still had extremely poor acting...just horrendous. Could not STAND Kristen Stewart...but I believe she has redeemed herself in recent years (Welcome to the Rileys, The Runaways, On the Road, Camp X-Ray, Still Alice).


----------



## Stoked21

Someone has clearly slipped something into my coffee. I'm obviously hallucinating as I think the thread is talking Twilight, Hunger Games, etc......

Moderator?!?!??! Can we rename the thread from "Bass Movies" to "Girly Tween Flicks I :kiss: the Best"?


----------



## ambesolman

beastaudio said:


> I was all good until I read that bottom line. I have enjoyed all kinds of new arrivals that have gotten bashed lately, but Pixels man....I'd rather spoon my own eyeballs out of their sockets than watch that garbage again....




Ha, I was looking for a bass fix yesterday so I looked at the 5 star list on databass. I watched Pixels again


----------



## beastaudio

ambesolman said:


> ha, i was looking for a bass fix yesterday so i looked at the 5 star list on databass. I watched pixels again


noooooooooooooooo


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> i would agree with your ranking.
> 
> although I didnt mind twilight...since *yes...I read the books (being a teacher of middle school kids)*


*

*

Did you like them:kiss:


----------



## Brian Fineberg

they werent bad...easy fast reading


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MrGrey said:


> no this one was an ''original story'' kinda scary but its no fire in he sky. the end got me pissed because it ripped off X-Files smoking man. i am tired of cheap films and crappy films like Pixels (2015) having slaughter bass wheres 100 million to 200 million dollar films are mastered for soundbars.
> 
> https://youtu.be/fSMtWngABjE


fyi "pixels" cost 88 million to make...wouldnt call that cheap


----------



## Toe

Sitting through Pixels once in my HT was bad enough, but at least there was some awesome bass to get me through it (although, even the great bass was intertwined with corny human scenes which took away from it to some degree). The real torture though was being forced to watch it again with the GF and her kids on a small flat screen with just the tv speakers!!!! Talk about torture! !  

Also, if this thread breaks out in a Twilight book discussion, the participants will be forced to turn in their man cards and the thread must be burned, destroyed and left for dead!  Dudes, WTF?!


----------



## beastaudio

Toe said:


> Sitting through Pixels once in my HT was bad enough, but at least there was some awesome bass to get me through it (although, even the great bass was intertwined with corny human scenes which took away from it to some degree). The real torture though was being forced to watch it again with the GF and her kids on a small flat screen with just the tv speakers!!!! Talk about torture! !
> 
> Also, if this thread breaks out in a Twilight book discussion, the participants will be forced to turn in their man cards and the thread must be burned, destroyed and left for dead!  Dudes, WTF?!


I only asked if The Fifth Wave was decent enough movie, then it took a turn for the worse


----------



## Alan P

beastaudio said:


> I only asked if The Fifth Wave was decent enough movie, then it took a turn for the worse


I was just trying to give beast a reference point...sorry to cause such a backslide.


----------



## Hopinater

It was kind of like a snowball rolling downhill… just kept gaining momentum.

Here, we'll get it back on track. I was trying to figure out if Star Wars had more intense bass than The Incredible Hulk.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> It was kind of like a snowball rolling downhill… just kept gaining momentum.
> 
> Here, we'll get it back on track. I was trying to figure out if Star Wars had more intense bass than The Incredible Hulk.


I'd say no to that one.


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> I'd say no to that one.


That was my thinking as well, Hulk definitely had more of it IIRC.


----------



## Kini62

beastaudio said:


> I was all good until I read that bottom line. I have enjoyed all kinds of new arrivals that have gotten bashed lately, but Pixels man....I'd rather spoon my own eyeballs out of their sockets than watch that garbage again....





MrGrey said:


> Pixels was so bad i was embarrassed to watch it loud so i turned it off after skipping around for bass. i didn't even waste my family's time letting them watch it or know about it


I liked Pixels. Take it for what it is/was meant to be it was fairly entertaining. 

Jupiter Ascending on the other hand- barely made it through the first viewing and that was only possible with plenty of Belgian dark strong ale (Unibroue Le Terrible)  

Never, ever to be watched again.


----------



## Hopinater

Kini62 said:


> I liked Pixels. Take it for what it is/was meant to be it was fairly entertaining.
> 
> Jupiter Ascending on the other hand- barely made it through the first viewing and that was only possible with plenty of Belgian dark strong ale (Unibroue Le Terrible)
> 
> Never, ever to be watched again.


Yes! Good call on the beer selection. I actually like JA and little more than Pixels but any movie is good with a Unibroue in hand.


----------



## coolcat4843

Without having to go back and read through this tread, how did guys rate _Spectre_?
I found it to be a good flick, with some nice bass hits.


----------



## PioManiac

> 1. Hunger Games
> 2. The Maze Runner
> 3. Insurgent
> 4. The 5th Wave
> 5. Twilight


WHAT ARE THOOOOOOOSE?!?!?!?!?



...just finished Star Wars TFA (for the third time)
and cuing up World War Z in glorious 7.4.4 Neural:X
(With a fine Single Malt Scotch )


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Toe said:


> Sitting through Pixels once in my HT was bad enough, but at least there was some awesome bass to get me through it (although, even the great bass was intertwined with corny human scenes which took away from it to some degree). The real torture though was being forced to watch it again with the GF and her kids on a small flat screen with just the tv speakers!!!! Talk about torture! !
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if this thread breaks out in a Twilight book discussion, the participants will be forced to turn in their man cards and the thread must be burned, destroyed and left for dead!  Dudes, WTF?!



Where is that meme with Blade standing in back of the Twilight twinkle vampires. 

I have seen parts of Pixels on tv but not on BD yet to experience the BassFest.

I am hoping Deadpool hits hard and low next week on BD.


----------



## Hopinater

Yeah I'm planning on watching Deadpool very soon. Looking forward to it.


----------



## buddhamus

Hopinater said:


> It was kind of like a snowball rolling downhill… just kept gaining momentum.
> 
> Here, we'll get it back on track. I was trying to figure out if Star Wars had more intense bass than The Incredible Hulk.


Definitely no. Star Wars was good..... But nowhere in the league of The Incredible Hulk......

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopinater

buddhamus said:


> Definitely no. Star Wars was good..... But nowhere in the league of The Incredible Hulk......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Agreed. So here's the big question. Of the recent movies do any of them dethrone TIH as the quintessential bass movie?


----------



## ambesolman

BornSlippyZ said:


> Where is that meme with Blade standing in back of the Twilight twinkle vampires.
> 
> I have seen parts of Pixels on tv but not on BD yet to experience the BassFest.
> 
> I am hoping Deadpool hits hard and low next week on BD.


----------



## buddhamus

Hopinater said:


> Agreed. So here's the big question. Of the recent movies do any of them dethrone TIH as the quintessential bass movie?


I don't think there has been anything in the last few years that could knock down TIH/Tron or HTTYD as the bass kings....especially in the lower octaves. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## beastaudio

Hopinater said:


> Yeah I'm planning on watching Deadpool very soon. Looking forward to it.


That'll be a buy Tuesday watch Tuesday event for me


----------



## bgtighe23

buddhamus said:


> I don't think there has been anything in the last few years that could knock down TIH/Tron or HTTYD as the bass kings....especially in the lower octaves.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


I enjoyed TIH and seriously enjoyed HTTYD. I think I enjoyed HTTYD more because I wasn't expecting anything but a children's movie. It's a movie (and the 2nd) that I've watched for both bass scenes and the context a few times. 
However, when I went from very high teen ported subs (ex: PB-1000/Outlaw LFM-1 Plus) to my sealed 18s, TIH was an entirely different experience. It's quite amazing the different experience you get going from those two types of subs. My current subs have easily been the best upgrade to the HT I've ever made. You literally get to watch every movie again and smile about everything you missed (not to mention music). I don't want to dig deep into this, but those with ported subs I've mentioned, or similar ones, should one day experience multiple large driver sealed subs. 

While not that memorizing of a movie, Instrugent had some decent ULF scenes. By no means a bass fest, the occasional ULF and lower LFE kept me through to the end.


----------



## johnnygrandis

The Witch anyone ?


----------



## Kini62

Just watched "It Follows" last night. Even recorded off Showtime and at -20db it had some good bass moments and the soundtrack was really good, IMO anyway. 

The movie, not so much. I was expecting more from all the rave reviews.


----------



## Stoked21

The award for:

1) BEST BASS
2) BEST ATMOS
3) BEST UHD HDR
.....

100% goes to DeadPool...


Even the opening credits have insane Atmos! The drywall is flaking off the ceiling! I'm only 10 minutes in and the PQ and SQ are phenomenal!
Forget about Gravity for Atmos and Life or Pi (or worse yet Revenant) for HDR.....Clear winner right here!

Before anyone even asks. No I have not checked the BD to see if it's Atmos.


----------



## digler84

Hopinater said:


> Agreed. So here's the big question. Of the recent movies do any of them dethrone TIH as the quintessential bass movie?


come on hop....just as in the comic world, TIH is the biggest, baddest, can't be topped-est of all time. Hulk is too powerful to ever be beaten by anyone, even in the audio world. 

on that topic, saw Civil War in the imax theater the other night. first off, FANTASTIC movie from beginning to 2 1/2 hour end! It's a long movie but you don't realize it one bit. I was actually sad to see it end.  anyway, very cool, very fun movie and it's more than just a popcorn summer flick IMO. Serious tone right along the line of winter soldier. Anyhow, back on topic, the audio was pretty darn good even in the theater and there should be a handful of moments of some deep stuff for sure.....well, as long as it transfers properly. now, had they thrown the hulk in the movie then it would have probably pounded from start to finish....but i think we all know how the movie would have ended in like 5 minutes after Hulk easily cleans house and ends the feud.  can't wait for this to come out on blu though, and i'm actually going for a second viewing later today with the kiddos.


----------



## HuskerHarley

digler84 said:


> come on hop....just as in the comic world, TIH is the biggest, baddest, can't be topped-est of all time. Hulk is too powerful to ever be beaten by anyone, even in the audio world.
> 
> on that topic, saw Civil War in the imax theater the other night. first off, FANTASTIC movie from beginning to 2 1/2 hour end! It's a long movie but you don't realize it one bit. I was actually sad to see it end.  anyway, very cool, very fun movie and it's more than just a popcorn summer flick IMO. Serious tone right along the line of winter soldier. Anyhow, back on topic, the audio was pretty darn good even in the theater and there should be a handful of moments of some deep stuff for sure.....well, as long as it transfers properly. now, had they thrown the hulk in the movie then it would have probably pounded from start to finish....but i think we all know how the movie would have ended in like 5 minutes after Hulk easily cleans house and ends the feud.  can't wait for this to come out on blu though, and i'm actually going for a second viewing later today with the kiddos.


Wasn't on my radar screen...After reading your review and then checking Rotten Tomato, Now it's next on my list...Thank-U.


----------



## buddhamus

Agreed Civil War is a beast of a movie.... It's my most favourite Marvel movie so far. If they do the audio right it will be phenomenal. You guys will be happy to know The Hulk is casted aka Mark Ruffalo is in the new Thor - Ragnarokk movie due out next year...... That should be pretty sick.... Watching two massive Titans battle it out 😈

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

Deadpool didn't really impress me with any amazing LFE. Not bad by any means, but nothing jaw dropping. The freighter ship, or whatever it is, did sound pretty intense when it collapsed.


----------



## cmdrdredd

I have to admit not liking many of the marvel movies that come out. Very few of them feel like something other than a cash grab. The new civil war movie seems like it is one of them that doesn't fall into that category.


----------



## cmdrdredd

MIX_MASTER_ICE said:


> Deadpool didn't really impress me with any amazing LFE. Not bad by any means, but nothing jaw dropping. The freighter ship, or whatever it is, did sound pretty intense when it collapsed.




Yeah that scene and the one where the chick with huge strength drops down to the ground had the most bass. Nothing insane but enjoyable anyway.


----------



## Defcon

cmdrdredd said:


> I have to admit not liking many of the marvel movies that come out. Very few of them feel like something other than a cash grab. The new civil war movie seems like it is one of them that doesn't fall into that category.


I think the last Capn America movie was the best Marvel film, so this is good to hear.


----------



## beastaudio

MrGrey said:


> *Atmos becoming UHD exclusive is a dick move! even thought i am not close to an Atmos setup i can see this not being good for people who would rather wait for this format to mature a bit more.
> 
> Anyways, DeadPool has the best commentary, its in line with Fight Club and Tropic thunder, its like watching a even more hilarious film. if you have never listened to the **Tropic thunder commentary you need to asap
> *



That is incredible to hear. the commentary for Tropic Thunder is just plain awesome.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

buddhamus said:


> Agreed Civil War is a beast of a movie.... It's my most favourite Marvel movie so far. If they do the audio right it will be phenomenal. You guys will be happy to know The Hulk is casted aka Mark Ruffalo is in the new Thor - Ragnarokk movie due out next year...... That should be pretty sick.... Watching two massive Titans battle it out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk



I just got back from Capt America Civil War. The theater was Atmos equipped and it was the business. There was a lot of scenes with thump so I hope the BD or UHD will be great! I like this film above both Avengers. Great story development, sprinkled with enough action to keep you happy.


----------



## buddhamus

BornSlippyZ said:


> I just got back from Capt America Civil War. The theater was Atmos equipped and it was the business. There was a lot of scenes with thump so I hope the BD or UHD will be great! I like this film above both Avengers. Great story development, sprinkled with enough action to keep you happy.


Couldn't agree more, this movie murdered the avengers movies

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## dominguez1

Experimenting with a Near field mbm here:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...-mbm-increased-mid-bass-tactile-response.html

I watched "The Big Short" recently with it. Its not a bass movie,by any means, but thought the bass from the music (when they played tracks) was hot, especially with this mbm. Too much actually. 

Did anyone else think that it ran hot? Trying to determine if this movie is a one off, or this little mbm is too much...


----------



## Alan P

dominguez1 said:


> Experimenting with a Near field mbm here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...-mbm-increased-mid-bass-tactile-response.html
> 
> I watched "The Big Short" recently with it. Its not a bass movie,by any means, but thought the bass from the music (when they played tracks) was hot, especially with this mbm. Too much actually.
> 
> Did anyone else think that it ran hot? Trying to determine if this movie is a one off, or this little mbm is too much...


Have you tried the MBM with any "bass" movies?? I don't remember TBS having anything out of the ordinary, but it's been awhile. If you could give me a timestamp I would be willing to check it out.


----------



## SeriouslyBass

What did you all think about Mad Max: Fury Road?

I'm surprised to see discussion about the Incredible Hulk. Fury Road was a nonstop assault of my speakers and subwoofers.


----------



## Alan P

SeriouslyBass said:


> What did you all think about Mad Max: Fury Road?
> 
> I'm surprised to see discussion about the Incredible Hulk. Fury Road was a nonstop assault of my speakers and subwoofers.


You must not hang around this thread much.....


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Dunno how low the BD Deadpool goes but it packs a punch!


----------



## Fatshaft

BornSlippyZ said:


> Dunno how low the BD Deadpool goes but it packs a punch!


It goes HARD all the way to 0 
It's AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## beastaudio

SeriouslyBass said:


> What did you all think about Mad Max: Fury Road?
> 
> I'm surprised to see discussion about the Incredible Hulk. Fury Road was a nonstop assault of my speakers and subwoofers.


They are both incredible mixes. Truly. But TIH is still in another league when it comes to full bandwidth extension, variety of bass effects, and overall soundtrack quality. They are both quite dynamic mixes, although alot of the dynamics are lost on MMFR as they movie is like one long action scene...Not a lot of down time  I dig that. Both are great tracks though to say the least.



MrGrey said:


> The ''Independence Day 20th Anniversary Edition'' which as been remastered says the blu-ray has 7.1 audio... on the package of every blu-ray, BUT only 5.1 is there  the DTS:X audio 7.1+, is only for the UHD version isn't that a ***** lmao, people will buy this thinking its 7.1 but its only 5.1 and its the same audio from the other releases... I'm curious if the bass is different along with the mix.


Been arguing this on a few other threads how you better get used to it, your atmos encodings are now only going to be showing on UHD versions of discs. They gotta shove this new format down everyone's throats one way or another, and I think they realized that most people can't tell a difference between full 1080P and UHD 2k as most of the movies are being formatted in at least at this point. It's the "HDR" that they now have to push. and in order for all you blokes with PJ's that can't come close enough lumens to do HDR, you have to have another reason to jump up to UHD.....I present to you......"NEW ATMOS IMMERSIVE AUDIO!!!! NOW AVAILABLE ON ALL YOUR UHD RELEASES!!!!"***

***No longer available on standard high definition discs


----------



## PioManiac

All I can say is thank goodness for DSU/Neural:X up mixing so my 4 height speakers won't go to waste

I've watched a Ton of 1080 BD's over the last 6 weeks ( 8 y/o 1080p PJ w/120" screen)
DTS-HD MA and TrueHD 5.1/7.1 are pretty darn impressive with Neural:X on my Yamaha 7.4.4 setup.

Maybe not Atmos level good but good enough for me to wait things out another year, maybe two ....maybe never


----------



## lizrussspike

Fatshaft said:


> It goes HARD all the way to 0
> It's AWESOME!!!!!


 Great news! Can't wait to demo tonight. Thanks all.


----------



## jcwhammie

Fatshaft said:


> BornSlippyZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno how low the BD Deadpool goes but it packs a punch!
> 
> 
> 
> It goes HARD all the way to 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's AWESOME!!!!!
Click to expand...

Sorry if I missed it, Fatshaft, but have you graphed Deadpool? I'm among the many that will be watching it for the first time tonight.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Fatshaft said:


> It goes HARD all the way to 0
> It's AWESOME!!!!!



Good gawd ! 

Too bad my subs aren't that capable but they are giving me smiles for miles watching Deadpool!


lizrussspike said:


> Great news! Can't wait to demo tonight. Thanks all.



You will be extremely happy!


jcwhammie said:


> Sorry if I missed it, Fatshaft, but have you graphed Deadpool? I'm among the many that will be watching it for the first time tonight.



I enjoyed this at home better than the theater! You will have fun watching this!


----------



## Fatshaft

jcwhammie said:


> Sorry if I missed it, Fatshaft, but have you graphed Deadpool? I'm among the many that will be watching it for the first time tonight.


I had to pause the film cause I had things to do... 
The first 20 minutes has AWESOME bass! 

I'll be watching the rest tonight and will post the graph tonight too!


----------



## galonzo

MrGrey said:


> The ''Independence Day 20th Anniversary Edition'' which as been remastered says the blu-ray has 7.1 audio... on the package of every blu-ray, BUT only 5.1 is there  the DTS:X audio 7.1+, is only for the UHD version isn't that a ***** lmao, people will buy this thinking its 7.1 but its only 5.1 and its the same audio from the other releases... I'm curious if the bass is different along with the mix.




beastaudio said:


> ...Been arguing this on a few other threads how you better get used to it, your atmos encodings are now only going to be showing on UHD versions of discs. They gotta shove this new format down everyone's throats one way or another, and I think they realized that most people can't tell a difference between full 1080P and UHD 2k as most of the movies are being formatted in at least at this point. It's the "HDR" that they now have to push. and in order for all you blokes with PJ's that can't come close enough lumens to do HDR, you have to have another reason to jump up to UHD.....I present to you......"NEW ATMOS IMMERSIVE AUDIO!!!! NOW AVAILABLE ON ALL YOUR UHD RELEASES!!!!"***
> 
> ***No longer available on standard high definition discs



Confirmed: Deadpool UHD disk=Atmos, included BR disk=DTS-HD MA 7.1


----------



## lizrussspike

Fatshaft said:


> I had to pause the film cause I had things to do...
> The first 20 minutes has AWESOME bass!
> 
> I'll be watching the rest tonight and will post the graph tonight too!


Thanks Fatshaft ,


Will look forward to your graph, and also to see what I will be missing in the lower end


----------



## PioManiac

I have to wait until Friday for my DeadPool 1080p BD, it was an online exclusive from BestBuy.ca (Canada)
$29 Steelbook edition ($5 more than standard plastic jacket 1080 BD here) 









I'm a sucker for collectible steelbook versions 

The UHD 4K combo is the standard black plastic case ...$35 in Canada 

They can kiss my 1080p arse! 
and I'll Neural:X the sh!t out the 7.1 DTS-HD track to 7.4.4


----------



## Brian Fineberg

lizrussspike said:


> Thanks Fatshaft ,
> 
> 
> Will look forward to your graph, and also to see what I will be missing in the lower end


Showtime is at 8:30 here  my buddy is coming over too. Sweeeet!!

4K goodness AND reference bass. Yes please!!


----------



## beastaudio

And here I am not even able to Neural:X it with the 7702 mkI. I gotta do something....I'm falling behind the curve.


----------



## cmdrdredd

PioManiac said:


> I have to wait until Friday for my DeadPool 1080p BD, it was an online exclusive from BestBuy.ca (Canada)
> $29 Steelbook edition ($5 more than standard plastic jacket 1080 BD here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for collectible steelbook versions
> 
> The UHD 4K combo is the standard black plastic case ...$35 in Canada
> 
> They can kiss my 1080p arse!
> and I'll Neural:X the sh!t out the 7.1 DTS-HD track to 7.4.4


UHD is $26 here


----------



## PioManiac

cmdrdredd said:


> UHD is $26 here



I know, so that would be a no-brainer for me at that price
... and Sammy K8500 at bb.com $399 is _almost_ reasonable/doable.

But our price at BB.ca (Canada) is $599.99 










$600 for Samsung pfffft, I dont think so









...maybe if it was a full featured Oppo or top of the line Sony 4K BD player.


----------



## cmdrdredd

MrGrey said:


> That's why i have no respect for these studios, they gimp a release on purpose and expect someone to pay for it all to force us to pay for that new and ''superior'' format? well its not happening at all. it cant even support itself without some twisting of the arms of the consumers.




Actually with 26 titles or so available as of May 3 they have sold 80,000 UHD Blu-Ray movies. That's actually very good.

They aren't twisting anyone's arms. UHD blu-Ray offers a vastly superior movie experience with HDR.


----------



## cmdrdredd

MrGrey said:


> Does that give them a reason to gimp every release? there is no reason why Deadpool shouldn't have had the Atmos track on the and regular blu-ray but on the UHD and there is no reason why Independence Day 20th anniversary remaster shouldn't have the DTS:X track and not the gimped 5.1 like the standard blu-ray not everyone wants to upgrade to UHD yet.


*shrug* I call it offering the best experience to those who stepped up to the top of the line format. Lossless DTS: HD MA or TrueHD is not gimped audio anyway. In every segment of electronics there are features you don't get unless you step up to the next model.


----------



## discone

Fatshaft said:


> I had to pause the film cause I had things to do...
> *The first 20 minutes has AWESOME bass!*
> 
> I'll be watching the rest tonight and will post the graph tonight too!


You mean to tell me that after 20 minutes of Awesome Bass you we're able to pause the movie? And you call yourself a Basshead!


----------



## PioManiac

cmdrdredd said:


> UHD blu-Ray offers a vastly superior movie experience with HDR.




HDR and UHD means almost nothing to most of us with 1080p Projectors,
Upgrading to a true 4K projector (starting at $10k) is not an option for many of us
who are playing the waiting game to upgrade to a 4K display.

...and No, I don't consider watching a 4K movie on a 55" TV an upgrade 
For many of us, a true home cinema movie experience starts at around 120"


----------



## discone

GPBURNS said:


> Regression
> 
> Delivers in spades LFE goodness.
> Not a crazy slamming bass –
> Just a constant deep presence in the soundtrack.
> Must hit really low a few times – I get a certain pressure / doom feeling
> in my room when into the low teen – felt it a few times.


Well it took a couple month's to reach the watch list, but it did surprise the wife and I a couple of time's with the way the bass was done through out the film.


----------



## chadamir

You should be able to use a uhd bluray player with a 1080p projector no problem. It just won't output 4k. If you are buying new release blurays, it makes sense to spend the extra few bucks to buy the 4k to future proof it.


----------



## Fatshaft

Absolutely loved it...


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I think we kinda have to take what they(studios) give as far as physical media. I don't like everything they are selling but the alternative will be 100% digital. That is the end game of what studios want ultimately.


----------



## raynist

Fatshaft said:


> Absolutely loved it...


That looks great. Judging by the peak at 37-38hz, 10db down would be 20hz or so. The way they would rate movies over on DB would this have been a 20hz movie even though it obviously goes much lower? I never really liked the way they rated movies there although I certainly appreciate the time and effort they put in to give us the graphs.


----------



## Toe

Fatshaft said:


> Absolutely loved it...


Thanks Fatshaft! Curious what type of quantity this track has for LFE. Does this film qualify as bass fest material or no? Haven't seen the movie and debating a blind buy or not.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

raynist said:


> That looks great. Judging by the peak at 37-38hz, 10db down would be 20hz or so. The way they would rate movies over on DB would this have been a 20hz movie even though it obviously goes much lower? I never really liked the way they rated movies there although I certainly appreciate the time and effort they put in to give us the graphs.


No it's the -10 of either the peak or avg whichever is lower. 
So I read it as a 13hz movie


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> Thanks Fatshaft! Curious what type of quantity this track has for LFE. Does this film qualify as bass fest material or no? Haven't seen the movie and debating a blind buy or not.


Just finished watching. Awesome movie. With perfect amount of bass. Wouldn't call it a bass fest but wasn't a dud either. The action scenes are PACKED with bass but the whole
Movie isn't all action. 

One of the (if not the best) atmos tracks out too


----------



## raynist

Brian Fineberg said:


> No it's the -10 of either the peak or avg whichever is lower.
> So I read it as a 13hz movie


It looks like the first time it is -10 from the peak on the avg graph is 17/18hz, but either way it is obvious this is a full bandwidth movie, just never liked the way they calculated the extension where one big spike could skew the rating.


----------



## chadamir

raynist said:


> It looks like the first time it is -10 from the peak on the avg graph is 17/18hz, but either way it is obvious this is a full bandwidth movie, just never liked the way they calculated the extension where one big spike could skew the rating.


Yeah a lot of movies have nothing below 20 except a random spike at 1hz and they'll call it 1hz


----------



## lizrussspike

Brian Fineberg said:


> Just finished watching. Awesome movie. With perfect amount of bass. Wouldn't call it a bass fest but wasn't a dud either. The action scenes are PACKED with bass but the whole
> Movie isn't all action.
> 
> One of the (if not the best) atmos tracks out too


 +1 Brian Fineberg,
Great assessment of the movie. Great movie right to the end, with bass right where it needs to be!
I am glad I did not watch it with my 14 and 12 yr old daughters though. Will have to watch it again when they are out this weekend.


----------



## cmdrdredd

PioManiac said:


> HDR and UHD means almost nothing to most of us with 1080p Projectors,
> 
> Upgrading to a true 4K projector (starting at $10k) is not an option for many of us
> 
> who are playing the waiting game to upgrade to a 4K display.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and No, I don't consider watching a 4K movie on a 55" TV an upgrade
> 
> For many of us with _Real_ Home Theaters, a true home cinema movie experience
> 
> Starts at around 120" ...the size of FOUR 60" flat panels stacked together.




What an elitist view of things. Real home theater? Give me a friggen break.


----------



## cmdrdredd

BornSlippyZ said:


> I think we kinda have to take what they(studios) give as far as physical media. I don't like everything they are selling but the alternative will be 100% digital. That is the end game of what studios want ultimately.




Digits will have lossy audio too which is no good. Even the Atmos on Vudu is in a DD+ container to save bandwidth.


----------



## cmdrdredd

Brian Fineberg said:


> Just finished watching. Awesome movie. With perfect amount of bass. Wouldn't call it a bass fest but wasn't a dud either. The action scenes are PACKED with bass but the whole
> 
> Movie isn't all action.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the (if not the best) atmos tracks out too




I didn't notice very much activity in the Atmos speakers particularly. I did think the bed later was done very well though.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

cmdrdredd said:


> I didn't notice very much activity in the Atmos speakers particularly. I did think the bed later was done very well though.


interesteing...I noticed a ton of ceiling activity..but i have been fooled before


----------



## BornSlippyZ

cmdrdredd said:


> Digits will have lossy audio too which is no good. Even the Atmos on Vudu is in a DD+ container to save bandwidth.



Yep and I always wonder how barebones these films would be.


----------



## cmdrdredd

Brian Fineberg said:


> interesteing...I noticed a ton of ceiling activity..but i have been fooled before




I wasn't looking for it though. Maybe it was there but more subtitle on my setup. They did a good job none the less.


----------



## Mongo171

You mean my Sony 27" console and Bose Acoustimass cube speakers aren't real home theater? Time to sob.


----------



## lizrussspike

Mongo171 said:


> You mean my Sony 27" console and Bose Acoustimass cube speakers aren't real home theater? Time to sob.


 @Mongo171
You mean the Sony 27" XBR(xtra bucks required) console.


----------



## SeriouslyBass

Alan P said:


> You must not hang around this thread much.....


Haha no not too often. I'm starting to venture out though. I usually lurk around the PSA sub thread, but I don't post often.


----------



## LNEWoLF

Fatshaft said:


>


Do you a way to map the frequency of each channel (speaker)

All speakers using DSP mode of just the DTS Master HD 7.1

Vs

All speakers using the Dolby surround up mixer (Dolby Surround mode) using the DTS Master HD 7.1 audio mix


Thank you, if your willing to play along  or not.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

raynist said:


> It looks like the first time it is -10 from the peak on the avg graph is 17/18hz, but either way it is obvious this is a full bandwidth movie, just never liked the way they calculated the extension where one big spike could skew the rating.


look again...the peak of avg is at 38Hz @ -40.0 so the -50.0 is at 13Hz

hence it extends to 13Hz


----------



## dominguez1

Alan P said:


> Have you tried the MBM with any "bass" movies?? I don't remember TBS having anything out of the ordinary, but it's been awhile. If you could give me a timestamp I would be willing to check it out.


Cool, that would be great if you could. 

One example is during the first part of the movie when Christian Bale is negotiating with the banks to setup credit swap on mortgages. They cut in and out of a Ludicrous song. 

It was way tactile with the mbm...to much for the screen action, imo. But if you turned off the image and just listened to the song, the tactile response would have been perfect. With the screen action, it just seemed out if place. 

I listened without the mbm, and it was less tactile, and seemed to blend better with what was going on. Still on the hot side though I think.


----------



## Alan P

^^^

I'll try to check it out tonight and let you know.


----------



## raynist

Brian Fineberg said:


> look again...the peak of avg is at 38Hz @ -40.0 so the -50.0 is at 13Hz
> 
> hence it extends to 13Hz


I see the average drops -10 for the first time from the peak at 17/18, it does come back up again a bit lower and then drops again at 13hz


----------



## beastaudio

raynist said:


> I see the average drops -10 for the first time from the peak at 17/18, it does come back up again a bit lower and then drops again at 13hz


Red line, not green line bro!


----------



## galonzo

raynist said:


> I see the average drops -10 for the first time from the peak at 17/18, it does come back up again a bit lower and then drops again at 13hz




beastaudio said:


> Red line, not green line bro!



It's deceiving because it's actually a dip, but the first time the red line hits -50dB at a lower frequency than when it was at -40dB is around 17Hz.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

galonzo said:


> ​
> It's deceiving because it's actually a dip, but the first time the red line hits -50dB at a lower frequency than when it was at -40dB is around 17Hz.


it doesnt matter the first time it dips...its the highest frequency it hits -50


----------



## galonzo

Brian Fineberg said:


> it doesnt matter the first time it dips...its the highest frequency it hits -50


I was just saying that since it's a dip, it looks deceiving. I thought it was -10dB *coming from* the peak frequency; so wherever it peaked, you go to the left from there to get the first time it hits 10dB lower, which would be around the dip at 17Hz. Of course, it could be like you're saying (the lowest frequency that is first hit at 10dB lower than the peak frequency).


----------



## Brian Fineberg

2. Extension - The same bass-managed digital signal above is analyzed with Spectrum Lab, with Nuttall windowing, and either a 1 second or 2 second integration time (the longer the integration time, the higher the resolution, at the cost of dynamic peaks, but for the extension category, it is a moot point). Extension is determined as the -10dB point from the overall peak of EITHER the Peak (green) or Average (red) trace, whichever is higher. The ratings are as follows:

5 Stars -


----------



## galonzo

Brian Fineberg said:


> 2. Extension - The same bass-managed digital signal above is analyzed with Spectrum Lab, with Nuttall windowing, and either a 1 second or 2 second integration time (the longer the integration time, the higher the resolution, at the cost of dynamic peaks, but for the extension category, it is a moot point). Extension is determined as the -10dB point from the overall peak of EITHER the Peak (green) or Average (red) trace, whichever is higher. The ratings are as follows:
> 
> 5 Stars -


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Brian Fineberg said:


> look again...the peak of avg is at 38Hz @ -40.0 so the -50.0 is at 13Hz
> 
> hence it extends to 13Hz


are you not reading what I wrote? im not sure i can explain it any better


----------



## Brian Fineberg

galonzo said:


> so it does say "from the overall peak", which implies you go _*from*_ the peak, down (to the left).
> 
> edit: You're right @Brian Fineberg, here it is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


lol. I know I was right...i wasn't guessing..i was trying to educate


----------



## galonzo

Brian Fineberg said:


> lol. I know I was right...i wasn't guessing..i was trying to educate


I only read it once when it was first published, and it sounded like you go to the next _closest_ "peak" @-10dB when they say "from the overall peak". At any rate, it is from whichever is higher, which you said you thought it was from whichever is lower; in this case it appears they're both at 38Hz anyway.


----------



## raynist

galonzo said:


> I only read it once when it was first published, and it sounded like you go to the next _closest_ "peak" @-10dB when they say "from the overall peak". At any rate, it is from whichever is higher, which you said you thought it was from whichever is lower; in this case it appears they're both at 38Hz anyway.


I always had problems with that going from the overall peak. You could have a huge peak at 45 hz that would then show the movie as a 22hz movie. Where another movie has 15hz extension that is just as loud as the movie with 22hz extension but it doesn't have that huge peak so gets a better rating. 

could it be done by picking a -db point for all movies, say the -50 point and anything below that is considered not audible and thus have a more concrete way of judging the extension.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

galonzo said:


> I only read it once when it was first published, and it sounded like you go to the next _closest_ "peak" @-10dB when they say "from the overall peak". At any rate, it is from whichever is higher, which you said you thought it was from whichever is lower; in this case it appears they're both at 38Hz anyway.


yes...but the avg has a Lower Hz -10db ...this is getting tedious..


when I said lower i wasnt referring to Db i was referring to Hz...I think you arent grasping what the x and y axis represent on the graphs


----------



## Brian Fineberg

raynist said:


> I always had problems with that going from the overall peak. You could have a huge peak at 45 hz that would then show the movie as a 22hz movie. Where another movie has 15hz extension that is just as loud as the movie with 22hz extension but it doesn't have that huge peak so gets a better rating.
> 
> could it be done by picking a -db point for all movies, say the -50 point and anything below that is considered not audible and thus have a more concrete way of judging the extension.


same thing with the dynamics rating...TIH gets punished in this category cause it has too much bass?? 

they admit the system has flaws...buts its head and shoulder above here where its..."that movie had the baddest craziest bass evaaa!!" and getting a 5 star rating


----------



## raynist

Brian Fineberg said:


> same thing with the dynamics rating...TIH gets punished in this category cause it has too much bass??
> 
> they admit the system has flaws...buts its head and shoulder above here where its..."that movie had the baddest craziest bass evaaa!!" and getting a 5 star rating


Yeah - that is weird too!

I just like looking at the graphs to quickly tell if it has deep bass.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

raynist said:


> Yeah - that is weird too!
> 
> I just like looking at the graphs to quickly tell if it has deep bass.


hahah exactly the same here


----------



## beastaudio

Brian Fineberg said:


> "that movie had the baddest craziest bass evaaa!!" and getting a 5 star rating


I'm pretty positive that every new movie release has more bass than the previous movie released. Bass just keeps going up and up and up. It's great though, so this way every movie you watch is basically the best bass movie you've ever seen.


----------



## galonzo

Brian Fineberg said:


> galonzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only read it once when it was first published, and it sounded like you go to the next _closest_ "peak" @-10dB when they say "from the overall peak". At any rate, it is from whichever is higher, which you said you thought it was from whichever is lower; in this case it appears they're both at 38Hz anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> yes...but the avg has a Lower Hz -10db ...this is getting tedious..
> 
> 
> when I said lower i wasnt referring to Db i was referring to Hz...I think you arent grasping what the x and y axis represent on the graphs
Click to expand...

Here's what you said:


Brian Fineberg said:


> No it's the -10 of either the peak or avg whichever is lower.
> So I read it as a 13hz movie


It says:


> Extension is determined as the -10dB point from the overall peak of EITHER the Peak (green) or Average (red) trace, whichever is higher.


I understand you meant whichever has the lower peak (in Hz) at -10dB for each, but their example clearly shows that they are going by whichever peak is at a higher frequency (in the case of Transformers 2, the green is at 123Hz (it's even labeled on their graph) while the peak average (red) is around 37Hz; which would put the -10db for the average around the same frequency as the -10 for the green, but they clearly label the green -10 peak as the extension calculation. For Deadpool, both peaks are at 38Hz, so who knows which they'd go by there.

edit: here's their example again, for convenience:


Spoiler


----------



## Brian Fineberg

this is my last time...the higher peak is yes 38Hz...so that is the HIGH WATER mark...it is at -40Db...so that means you have to find the lowest frequency in EITHER graph (peak or avg...whichever extends lower in Hz) which is at -50.

the avg is a lower frequency at -50 (13Hz) so that is the measurement you use.


----------



## pennynike1

I went out and bought my first 4K Ultra HD blu ray yesterday and picked up Deadpool. Of course, that disc won't play in the PS3 or PS4, so I watched the DTS 7.1 mix. Can I just say that Superhero landing gives me so much life? I bought the movie to hear it, and it certainly didn't dissapoint. In fact, the entire battle with Angel Dust and Colossus at the end, as well as Negasonic Teenage Warhead are just incredible! I wish the entire movie was like this, but I will take what I can get


----------



## Alan P

dominguez1 said:


> Cool, that would be great if you could.
> 
> One example is during the first part of the movie when Christian Bale is negotiating with the banks to setup credit swap on mortgages. They cut in and out of a Ludicrous song.
> 
> It was way tactile with the mbm...to much for the screen action, imo. But if you turned off the image and just listened to the song, the tactile response would have been perfect. With the screen action, it just seemed out if place.
> 
> I listened without the mbm, and it was less tactile, and seemed to blend better with what was going on. Still on the hot side though I think.


OK, I checked out that scene, and yes, I agree the bass is over-exaggerated...but I think it sounds like the bass line from most hip-hop music; too hot and a bit "electronic" sounding. 

That being said, it was a bold editorial choice, but I liked it...I liked it a lot.

BTW, I'm an editor for a living. 

Just FYI, I do NOT have a MBM.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

pennynike1 said:


> I went out and bought my first 4K Ultra HD blu ray yesterday and picked up Deadpool. Of course, that disc won't play in the PS3 or PS4, so I watched the DTS 7.1 mix. Can I just say that Superhero landing gives me so much life? I bought the movie to hear it, and it certainly didn't dissapoint. In fact, the entire battle with Angel Dust and Colossus at the end, as well as Negasonic Teenage Warhead are just incredible! I wish the entire movie was like this, but I will take what I can get



This was my first UHD purchase as well and like you my equipment won't play the UHD disc but I might as well future proof now for a few dollars more. I thought the 7.1 mix was pretty damn good and sounds way better, especially the bass than my local cinema!



Kind of a different bass movie but,
I was also trying to figure out what Fast and Furious film has the most bass and I remembered that FF3 Tokyo Drift probably had more than the others. I was correct and since going to duel subs the impact of that movie was felt! Not a 4 but a healthy 3 imo. I wish the latest ones got the mix like FF3 did.


----------



## dominguez1

Alan P said:


> OK, I checked out that scene, and yes, I agree the bass is over-exaggerated...but I think it sounds like the bass line from most hip-hop music; too hot and a bit "electronic" sounding.
> 
> That being said, it was a bold editorial choice, but I liked it...I liked it a lot.
> 
> BTW, I'm an editor for a living.
> 
> Just FYI, I do NOT have a MBM.


Awesome AP, thanks for doing that!


----------



## lizrussspike

pennynike1 said:


> I went out and bought my first 4K Ultra HD blu ray yesterday and picked up Deadpool. Of course, that disc won't play in the PS3 or PS4, so I watched the DTS 7.1 mix. Can I just say that Superhero landing gives me so much life? I bought the movie to hear it, and it certainly didn't dissapoint. In fact, the entire battle with Angel Dust and Colossus at the end, as well as Negasonic Teenage Warhead are just incredible! I wish the entire movie was like this, but I will take what I can get


 @pennynike1 
Good Call. That was an excellent scene for sure with some great bass moments! Within the first 20 minutes on the freeway wasn't too bad either.


----------



## beastaudio

Well, one more vote for deadpool. I couldn't just "compromise" with the DTS-MA 7.1 on the BD so I went and got the Sammy 8500 UHD player so I could get the full atmos treatment. I am glad I did! What a well done surround mix, and oh yea there was a few bass moments that were very fun. Not going to win any bass-fest awards, but when it was needed, it was definitely there. bullet effects flying all over the place. Great stuff!


----------



## Hopinater

beastaudio said:


> Well, one more vote for deadpool. *I couldn't just "compromise" with the DTS-MA 7.1 on the BD so I went and got the Sammy 8500 UHD player so I could get the full atmos treatment.* I am glad I did! What a well done surround mix, and oh yea there was a few bass moments that were very fun. Not going to win any bass-fest awards, but when it was needed, it was definitely there. bullet effects flying all over the place. Great stuff!


You got a new player to watch the Atmos version? I LIKE IT! 

Now that my friends is how it's done! No holds barred true commitment to the pursuit of great audio.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> You got a new player to watch the Atmos version? I LIKE IT!
> 
> Now that my friends is how it's done! No holds barred true commitment to the pursuit of great audio.


thats what I did ( bought the UHD player strictly for more atmos titles)...and it ended up costing me another 3k...cause I said well why not have a 4k PJ too?

lol


----------



## beastaudio

Hopinater said:


> You got a new player to watch the Atmos version? I LIKE IT!
> 
> Now that my friends is how it's done! No holds barred true commitment to the pursuit of great audio.


Was NOT a purchase I wanted to make just yet, I wanted to wait for the Panny unit which is darn slick, or for the vaporware oppo that might never come out, but this player's price fit the bill for the time being. You gotta do what you gotta do in this neverending pursuit


----------



## cmdrdredd

beastaudio said:


> Was NOT a purchase I wanted to make just yet, I wanted to wait for the Panny unit which is darn slick, or for the vaporware oppo that might never come out, but this player's price fit the bill for the time being. You gotta do what you gotta do in this neverending pursuit




Oppo says 2017 for their unit.

So anyone care to share a couple scenes from deadpool that have some good overhead audio going on? As I mentioned previously it wasn't obvious to me like some other movies with stuff hovering above or with rain etc. Just want to give these scenes a second listen.


----------



## lizrussspike

Brian Fineberg said:


> thats what I did ( bought the UHD player strictly for more atmos titles)...and it ended up costing me another 3k...cause I said well why not have a 4k PJ too?
> 
> lol


 @Brian Fineberg
Which 4K PJ did you get?


----------



## galonzo

Brian Fineberg said:


> this is my last time...the higher peak is yes 38Hz...so that is the HIGH WATER mark...it is at -40Db...so that means you have to find the lowest frequency in EITHER graph (peak or avg...whichever extends lower in Hz) which is at -50.
> 
> the avg is a lower frequency at -50 (13Hz) so that is the measurement you use.


Okay, same here (last time); I believe all of the confusion came from when you first (correctly) said it's the lowest -10dB frequency here (and I was incorrectly disputing it):


Brian Fineberg said:


> No it's the -10 of either the peak or avg whichever is lower. So I read it as a 13hz movie


Then I explained how I could have confused the dip as the mark, to which you flipped and said: 


Brian Fineberg said:


> it doesnt matter the first time it dips...its the highest frequency it hits -50


which doesn't make any sense, since the highest frequency at -50 is around 78Hz, 


Spoiler














then you quoted their explanation that also says to use the higher peak to calculate extension:


Brian Fineberg said:


> [snip]Extension is determined as the -10dB point from the overall peak of EITHER the Peak (green) or Average (red) trace, whichever is higher...


And then they show this in their example I posted, but then they use the deepest -10 mark for most other movies anyway  (as you suggest).

For example, they have X-men3 calculated at 9Hz, but the higher frequency peak is the red at 40Hz, which would make the extension at -10dB around 18Hz by their method above:


Spoiler














At least we all agree that we like to see the graphs to see how deep a movie gets


----------



## Brian Fineberg

lizrussspike said:


> @Brian Fineberg
> Which 4K PJ did you get?


JVC rs400


----------



## lizrussspike

Brian Fineberg said:


> JVC rs400


 Nice Projector Man!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

lizrussspike said:


> Nice Projector Man!


thanks! it is pretty insane how nice it is!


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> thats what I did ( bought the UHD player strictly for more atmos titles)...and it ended up costing me another 3k...cause I said well why not have a 4k PJ too?
> 
> lol


Ha Ha Ha that's awesome… Somehow I'm not surprised you bought a UHD player and ended up with 4K PJ. There's no off button in your quest for the ultimate HT. 



beastaudio said:


> Was NOT a purchase I wanted to make just yet, I wanted to wait for the Panny unit which is darn slick, or for the vaporware oppo that might never come out, but this player's price fit the bill for the time being. *You gotta do what you gotta do in this neverending pursuit*


Never ending is right. My wife walked in the room and caught me looking at GIK room treatments yesterday and all she said was: "Oh Nooooo! Now what are you thinking about buying?" It truly is never ending.


----------



## Hopinater

On another note I finally got around to watching Ant-man. I liked it more than I thought I would and there were some pretty good bass moments in it. My couch shook quit a few times.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> On another note I finally got around to watching Ant-man. I liked it more than I thought I would and there were some pretty good bass moments in it. My couch shook quit a few times.


Bathtub scene/night club ftw


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> Bathtub scene/night club ftw


Yep


----------



## Brian Fineberg

cmdrdredd said:


> I didn't notice very much activity in the Atmos speakers particularly. I did think the bed later was done very well though.


well looks like I wasnt fooled...this is reference atmos material...also confirmed in this review:

http://www.hometheaterforum.com/com...ds-about-™-deadpool-in-4k-uhd-blu-ray.347581/

might be time for you to upgrade to 4 overhead speakers 

also I watched this again directly after xmen: origins wolverine...and the bass is really aparant that it digs deep...first 20 minutes are awesome!


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> well looks like I wasnt fooled...this is reference atmos material...also confirmed in this review:
> 
> http://www.hometheaterforum.com/com...ds-about-™-deadpool-in-4k-uhd-blu-ray.347581/
> 
> might be time for you to upgrade to 4 overhead speakers
> 
> also I watched this again directly after xmen: origins wolverine...and the bass is really aparant that it digs deep...first 20 minutes are awesome!


 I'm going to have to double dip this one no Atmos on the Blu) so its DTS Neural :X to save the day, which thus far hasn't disappointed with action filcks Nice to hear the film itself is garnering great reviews, I'll pop it in tonight and give it ago


----------



## Quickett

Brian Fineberg said:


> Bathtub scene/night club ftw


Not to spoil anything, but that scene is 1st on the demo disc.


----------



## beastaudio

Quickett said:


> Not to spoil anything, but that scene is 1st on the demo disc.


What demo disc? EDIT: NM, i clicked your link, didn't see it at first  Is that almost done?


----------



## cmdrdredd

Brian Fineberg said:


> well looks like I wasnt fooled...this is reference atmos material...also confirmed in this review:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hometheaterforum.com/com...ds-about-™-deadpool-in-4k-uhd-blu-ray.347581/
> 
> 
> 
> might be time for you to upgrade to 4 overhead speakers
> 
> 
> 
> also I watched this again directly after xmen: origins wolverine...and the bass is really aparant that it digs deep...first 20 minutes are awesome!




I just recently upgraded to what I have so for the time being I will have to stick with what I have. I am sure some effects require the 4 speakers for panning.


----------



## bgtighe23

Brian Fineberg said:


> hahah exactly the same here





beastaudio said:


> I'm pretty positive that every new movie release has more bass than the previous movie released. Bass just keeps going up and up and up. It's great though, so this way every movie you watch is basically the best bass movie you've ever seen.


TL;DR

What movie is being referenced? 

OTOH, deadpool had a couple of good LFE moments. 
The intro scene wasn't bad.


----------



## MKtheater

So I pulled a Beastaudio and bought the Deadpool 4K since it was $5 more and includes the bluray anyways. BUT I could not stop there and bought the Samsung. I built my damn theater for Atmos so I need it. I thought I was screwed because I used to use the PS3 and the remote works through walls but I found that my Marantz app player mode controls my Samsung so score.


----------



## dominguez1

MKtheater said:


> So I pulled a Beastaudio and bought the Deadpool 4K since it was $5 more and includes the bluray anyways. BUT I could not stop there and bought the Samsung. I built my damn theater for Atmos so I need it. I thought I was screwed because I used to use the PS3 and the remote works through walls but I found that my Marantz app player mode controls my Samsung so score.


Go ahead and go the full mile and get the 4k projector. You will have AV bliss!...and you will definitely see a visit from me if you do!!!


----------



## Quickett

beastaudio said:


> What demo disc? EDIT: NM, i clicked your link, didn't see it at first  Is that almost done?


I finished a test disc yesterday, just need to test it. Going to check out my first Dolby Vision movie tonight. Should have it tested tonight and will have an update tomorrow.


----------



## Fatshaft

*Zoolander 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wow...it really caught me by surprise 
I did not expect this AT ALL !!!
Watched the 1st 5 minutes has some really good rumble 

Never expected this from this type of movie!










Enjoy...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> Wow...it really caught me by surprise
> I did not expect this AT ALL !!!
> Watched the 1st 5 minutes has some really good rumble
> 
> Never expected this from this type of movie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy...


Nice I was getting it anyhow. This is a nice surprise!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

bgtighe23 said:


> TL;DR
> 
> What movie is being referenced?
> 
> OTOH, deadpool had a couple of good LFE moments.
> The intro scene wasn't bad.


Uhhh dead pool lol


----------



## bgtighe23

Brian Fineberg said:


> Uhhh dead pool lol


Hahahaha
Literally credit scenes were rolling as I posted that TL;DR.


----------



## raynist

raynist said:


> It looks like the first time it is -10 from the peak on the avg graph is 17/18hz, but either way it is obvious this is a full bandwidth movie, just never liked the way they calculated the extension where one big spike could skew the rating.


Rated over on DB 

Extension 18hz  (which is silly, it obviously goes MUCH lower than that)

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....ead-films-games-music-etc/page-173#entry13509


----------



## buddhamus

Fatshaft said:


> Wow...it really caught me by surprise
> I did not expect this AT ALL !!!
> Watched the 1st 5 minutes has some really good rumble
> 
> Never expected this from this type of movie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy...


I watched it last night and I wasnt sure if it was just me that thought the bass was great. Kind of reminded me of Hot Fuzz the way the bass to mixed into the movie lol....sounded great!


----------



## Toe

raynist said:


> Rated over on DB
> 
> Extension 18hz  (which is silly, it obviously goes MUCH lower than that)
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....ead-films-games-music-etc/page-173#entry13509


I saw that this am and had to laugh!  I guess even teachers are wrong sometimes.  Just giving you $hit Brian.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> I saw that this am and had to laugh!  I guess even teachers are wrong sometimes.  Just giving you $hit Brian.


Haha. I'm not afraid to say I'm wrong. 

But then the way they explain it is wrong. 

Whatever. It sounds incredible. That's al. I know


----------



## galonzo

Just posted this over in the Master List of 4K HDR titles thread:

I watched The 5th Wave last night (UHD/Atmos disk), definitely some ULF moments; no talk-up by me (or my son) whatsoever, and his 13yr old friend was over and at one point commented, "dude, that just made this whole couch shake!"


----------



## beastaudio

MKtheater said:


> So I pulled a Beastaudio and bought the Deadpool 4K since it was $5 more and includes the bluray anyways. BUT I could not stop there and bought the Samsung. I built my damn theater for Atmos so I need it. I thought I was screwed because I used to use the PS3 and the remote works through walls but I found that my Marantz app player mode controls my Samsung so score.


Atta BOY!!!! Haha. Next up VVVVVVVVV



dominguez1 said:


> Go ahead and go the full mile and get the 4k projector. You will have AV bliss!...and you will definitely see a visit from me if you do!!!


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Just wondering if there's 12 step anon program for people addicted to lousy movies simply because it has a great bass track?


----------



## bgtighe23

jsmiddleton4 said:


> Just wondering if there's 12 step anon program *for people addicted to lousy movies* simply because it has a great bass track?


I wouldn't say people are addicted to lousy movies and watch them just for the bass tracks. We usually run through them and note the best scenes to see if its demo worthy for later on and to have a few moments of enjoyment. There are plenty of movies that have better bass tracks along with being a great movie.
This thread is titled as basically incredible bass scenes in movies. Regardless of how well the movie is.
Most movies mentioned in the thread are tolerable to watch by some. Some users enjoyed Pixels, while others suffered to sit through it. It's all about taste, preference and opinion.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

bgtighe23 said:


> I wouldn't say people are addicted to lousy movies and watch them just for the bass tracks. We usually run through them and note the best scenes to see if its demo worthy for later on and to have a few moments of enjoyment. There are plenty of movies that have better bass tracks along with being a great movie.
> This thread is titled as basically incredible bass scenes in movies. Regardless of how well the movie is.
> Most movies mentioned in the thread are tolerable to watch by some. Some users enjoyed Pixels, while others suffered to sit through it. It's all about taste, preference and opinion.


And to add. I have also seen a lot of movies that were great that I wouldn't normally have seen of it wasn't for this thread


----------



## gene4ht

jsmiddleton4 said:


> Just wondering if there's 12 step anon program for people addicted to lousy movies simply because it has a great bass track?


+1 LOL...guilty...sometimes!


----------



## jsmiddleton4

You do know denial is part of the addictive disease process yes?


----------



## NorthSky

raynist said:


> Rated over on DB
> 
> Extension 18hz  (which is silly, it obviously goes MUCH lower than that)
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....ead-films-games-music-etc/page-173#entry13509


Do they make mistakes sometime over @ Data-Bass?


----------



## NorthSky

Lol, it's very true that movie quality (value) is irrelevant when it comes to shaking the hell of everything in our rooms, our butts included.  
But it's a bonus if the flick has good value in itself. The only thing is: The individual value we accord to them, because we're not all from the same cinema school and from the same age bracket and state-of-mind. But that's what makes it all even cooler; all the colors inside and outside us...the entire world...with 7.35 billion inhabitants.


----------



## lefthandluke

^^^^
I dunno...I STILL like yer other avatar better


----------



## Mongo171

jsmiddleton4 said:


> You do know denial is part of the addictive disease process yes?


I thought it was a river in Egypt.


----------



## lefthandluke

jsmiddleton4 said:


> You do know denial is part of the addictive disease process yes?





Mongo171 said:


> I thought it was a river in Egypt.



(groan)...


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## Brian Fineberg

What is I am Wrath? That bass looks yummy


----------



## Fatshaft

Brian Fineberg said:


> What is I am Wrath? That bass looks yummy


----------



## Brian Fineberg

raynist said:


> Rated over on DB
> 
> Extension 18hz  (which is silly, it obviously goes MUCH lower than that)
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....ead-films-games-music-etc/page-173#entry13509


Their graph is different from fatshaft Fatshaft by the databass measuring is like I said 13hz. 

And the graph the db is using is in fact 18hz


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Red tails ever been measured?


----------



## Fatshaft

Ladies and gentlemen...I present you...Gods of Egypt...









This movie will kick your subs arse...  They are in for a full workout!
This is on my top list to watch immediately...poor rating (Don't care )
MAJOR bass...massive filter at 10HZ down...the rest is ALL there!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> Ladies and gentlemen...I present you...Gods of Egypt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This movie will kick your subs arse...  They are in for a full workout!
> This is on my top list to watch immediately...poor rating (Don't care )
> MAJOR bass...massive filter at 10HZ down...the rest is ALL there!!!
> 
> Enjoy!












now the question...3D bluray or 4k UHD?


----------



## lizrussspike

Fatshaft said:


> Ladies and gentlemen...I present you...Gods of Egypt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This movie will kick your subs arse...  They are in for a full workout!
> This is on my top list to watch immediately...poor rating (Don't care )
> MAJOR bass...massive filter at 10HZ down...the rest is ALL there!!!
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks Fatshaft for letting us know. Will look for that one soon.


----------



## Toe

Thanks Fatshaft!


----------



## PioManiac

..and you don't need to buy the 4K Bluray to get GOE in DTS:X 

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Gods-of-Egypt-Blu-ray/146199/


----------



## Brian Fineberg

PioManiac said:


> ..and you don't need to buy the 4K Bluray to get GOE in DTS:X
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Gods-of-Egypt-Blu-ray/146199/


this is my dilemma...do I go 3d or 4k? uggg


----------



## teckademic

Brian Fineberg said:


> this is my dilemma...do I go 3d or 4k? uggg


Haven't seen the 3d at home, but in theaters it had great depth and would think it would be a lot more immersive than the added clarity 4k would give.


----------



## lizrussspike

Brian Fineberg said:


> this is my dilemma...do I go 3d or 4k? uggg


 c'mon Brian Fineberg,
you didn't get that projector for 1080 did you?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

lizrussspike said:


> c'mon Brian Fineberg,
> you didn't get that projector for 1080 did you?


But 3D looks soooooo good on it :/


----------



## Quickett

I agree with Teck, go with 3d


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"This is on my top list to watch immediately...poor rating (Don't care )"

I'm telling you, we need a 12 Step Program.

Hi my name is Jim and I watch lousy movies simply because they made my SW go boom boom.

Hi Jim.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Brian Fineberg said:


> this is my dilemma...do I go 3d or 4k? uggg


If it is sourced from a true 4K master, then get the 4K version.

If not, go for 3D.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Scott Simonian said:


> If it is sourced from a true 4K master, then get the 4K version.
> 
> If not, go for 3D.


Good call right there

Edit: shot in 6k but rendered in 2k and DI 2k

3D fo' me


----------



## Fatshaft




----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


>


Bizarre it drops like a rock at 10hz. But the level to 10hz is insane


----------



## Fatshaft

Brian Fineberg said:


> Bizarre it drops like a rock at 10hz. But the level to 10hz is insane


----------



## NorthSky

PioManiac said:


> ..and you don't need to buy the 4K Bluray to get GOE in DTS:X
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Gods-of-Egypt-Blu-ray/146199/


...And same for the 3D version 

* Is the film "superior" to _Jupiter Ascending?_ 
No: http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/gods_of_egypt/ ||||||||| http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/jupiter_ascending_2014/

But who cares!


----------



## NorthSky

*Gods of Egypt ... 3D or 4K?*



Brian Fineberg said:


> now the question...3D bluray or 4k UHD?





Brian Fineberg said:


> this is my dilemma...do I go 3d or 4k? uggg





Scott Simonian said:


> If it is sourced from a true 4K master, then get the 4K version.
> If not, go for 3D.





Brian Fineberg said:


> Good call right there
> Edit: shot in 6k but rendered in 2k and DI 2k
> 3D fo' me


Why can all studios follow this guy → http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...ace-ultra-hd-blu-ray-review.html#post44164346

Another review: Journey to Space - 4K & 3D/2D + Atmos all across


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Sweet GOE is in my queue for NF! 

Thanks Fatshaft!


----------



## basshead81

I am wrath was dissapointing compared to what the measurements show. Should of went with Gods of Egypt...on deck for tomorrow night.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

teckademic said:


> Haven't seen the 3d at home, but in theaters it had great depth and would think it would be a lot more immersive than the added clarity 4k would give.





Quickett said:


> I agree with Teck, go with 3d





Scott Simonian said:


> If it is sourced from a true 4K master, then get the 4K version.
> 
> If not, go for 3D.


Bluray.com didn't rate the 3D to be anything special. Might go with the 4K UHD bluray


----------



## javanpohl

Brian Fineberg said:


> Bluray.com didn't rate the 3D to be anything special. Might go with the 4K UHD bluray


I trust them on a lot of things but not on their 3D ratings. 

For me the issue is "Do I really want to spend >$25 for the 3D version of a crap movie?" The 2D version will definitely plummet in price. Whether or not 3D versions get cheap is a huge question mark. I REALLY need to get myself in the habit of instantly selling the 2D version of a movie when I get a 3D bundle.


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

Fatshaft said:


> Ladies and gentlemen...I present you...Gods of Egypt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This movie will kick your subs arse...  They are in for a full workout!
> This is on my top list to watch immediately...poor rating (Don't care )
> MAJOR bass...massive filter at 10HZ down...the rest is ALL there!!!
> 
> Enjoy!


Can you give me exact minute/second marks in the movie that there intense LFE? I watched about 35 minutes of it and the movie is painfully bad to watch and I had to turn it off.


----------



## Fatshaft

MIX_MASTER_ICE said:


> Can you give me exact minute/second marks in the movie that there intense LFE?


No I can't...



> I watched about 35 minutes of it and the movie is painfully bad to watch and I had to turn it off.


*No disrespect meant* but I just get these measured movies and it's not my problem whether it's painful or not!
It is completely your choice to watch them or not.

TBH...I really don't care what people think of any movie...
As it's been said in the past, movie's are 100% subjective but measurements are 100% FACTS.

Kind regards,

PS. The first fight scene (at approx 15 minute mark) has an incredible amount of bass!!!
Did you even turn your subs "ON" ?


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

Fatshaft said:


> No I can't...
> 
> 
> *No disrespect meant* but I just get these measured movies and it's not my problem whether it's painful or not!
> It is completely your choice to watch them or not.
> 
> TBH...I really don't care what people think of any movie...
> As it's been said in the past, movie's are 100% subjective but measurements are 100% FACTS.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> PS. The first fight scene (at approx 15 minute mark) has an incredible amount of bass!!!
> Did you even turn your subs "ON" ?


All I asked was a simple question. I don't need you lecturing me on anything regarding movie quality nor did I blame you for the movie being bad. lighten up, Francis.


----------



## Peterpack

Bass in Gods of Egypt does rock !

perfect example of a pretty decent movie made excellent in a good home theatre purely for the visuals and audio


----------



## Peterpack

Mixman

When Ra the Sun god does his thing, that's some great bass in Gods of Egypt


----------



## Mrkazador

I want to get back into capturing graphs but spectrum is not playing nice with me. I can't get the red line (average) to show up when analyzing a wav. The option is checked in the settings and the red line shows up when capturing from my sound card but not when analyzing  Anyone have any ideas? or if someone can upload their settings file.


----------



## Fatshaft

MIX_MASTER_ICE said:


> All I asked was a simple question. I don't need you lecturing me on anything regarding movie quality nor did I blame you for the movie being bad. lighten up, Francis.


----------



## NorthSky

> Bass in Gods of Egypt does rock !
> 
> perfect example of a pretty decent movie made excellent in a good home theatre purely for the visuals and audio


But the Blu-ray will be released only in another ten days...May 31st.
_______

* Cute baby just above.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Did the first two Train Your Dragons last night. I have 3D and did both in 3D. Cute movies. There was some nice bass in both but as compared to Wrath of the Titans, Spectre, Return of the King, U571, didn't notice that much bone crushing couch shaking bass. 

Some? Yes. But would not consider either Train Your Dragons as a show case for "Here honey, listen to our new subwoofer and why we spent....."


----------



## raynist

jsmiddleton4 said:


> Did the first two Train Your Dragons last night. I have 3D and did both in 3D. Cute movies. There was some nice bass in both but as compared to Wrath of the Titans, Spectre, Return of the King, U571, didn't notice that much bone crushing couch shaking bass.
> 
> Some? Yes. But would not consider either Train Your Dragons as a show case for "Here honey, listen to our new subwoofer and why we spent....."


What subs do you have? The first HTTYD might be the best LFE move I have ever watched. The second might be the biggest LFE disappointment in history given the first. 

I think people should list their subs when saying a movie was not impressive/impressive. 

I have 4 JTR S2's.


----------



## Fatshaft

raynist said:


> i think people should list their subs when saying a movie was not impressive/impressive.


+100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## jsmiddleton4

PSA S1500

The bass from several other movies quite pronounced and enjoyable. Live Free of Die Hard really rocks.

It is interesting they went from DolbyTrueHD to DTS MA from first to second release. 

There was some nice bass here and there. Not absent. Just not what I'd consider a movie to seal the deal with wife factor regarding the SW.

Spectre when the older big dude lands on the table when Bond is attending the Illuminati type meeting, that guy lands on the table, our couch vibrates.

So I have more than enough bass......


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"People list there subs..."

"I have 4 JTR S2's."

Well with 4 JTR's Tinkerbell in Peter Pan better have an impressive LFE when she flaps her wings.

So sure, list your subs.


----------



## basshead81

Gods of Egypt is a bass fest!!


----------



## raynist

jsmiddleton4 said:


> PSA S1500
> 
> The bass from several other movies quite pronounced and enjoyable. Live Free of Die Hard really rocks.
> 
> It is interesting they went from DolbyTrueHD to DTS MA from first to second release.
> 
> There was some nice bass here and there. Not absent. Just not what I'd consider a movie to seal the deal with wife factor regarding the SW.
> 
> Spectre when the older big dude lands on the table when Bond is attending the Illuminati type meeting, that guy lands on the table, our couch vibrates.
> 
> So I have more than enough bass......


The S1500 is certainly capable of LFE (depending on room) however if you have a really big room it might not be enough to pressurize down real low (under 20hz). This could be why HTTYD wasn't as impressive as spectre. HTTYD (first one) has been graphed to have much more ULF bass then Spectre.


----------



## Hopinater

raynist said:


> The S1500 is certainly capable of LFE (depending on room) however if you have a really big room it might not be enough to pressurize down real low (under 20hz). This could be why HTTYD wasn't as impressive as spectre. HTTYD (first one) has been graphed to have much more ULF bass then Spectre.


Yep. I thinking the same thing. HTTYD gets more and more impressive the lower your subs can dig. My set up does pretty good down to about 12 -14 Hz and I know there is still a lot of ULF that I'm missing out on. The guys digging down into single digits with reference level capabilities are the one's who really get to experience everything this movie has to offer.


----------



## raynist

jsmiddleton4 said:


> "People list there subs..."
> 
> "I have 4 JTR S2's."
> 
> Well with 4 JTR's Tinkerbell in Peter Pan better have an impressive LFE when she flaps her wings.
> 
> So sure, list your subs.


There are so many factors in how the bass sounds in movies that listing your sub(s) and room cubic feet can help people determine why a movie wasn't impressive for someone. 

If you have a 800 cf room with a SB1000 sub, many movies can be impressive where if you have that same sub in a 3000 cf room you will be underwhelmed. 

Having 4 JTR S2 subs isn't going to add bass where it isn't if calibrated properly. It just allows for headroom where needed and allows for hearing most of the bass frequencies that are in a soundtrack.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Lol at httyd not being demo worthy. 

And honestly has nothing to do with single digits. When I had ported xv15 it was still outstanding!

Something is wrong w your setup my man


----------



## raynist

Brian Fineberg said:


> Lol at httyd not being demo worthy.
> 
> And honestly has nothing to do with single digits. When I had ported xv15 it was still outstanding!
> 
> Something is wrong w your setup my man


A REW graph may shed some light. 

Good point about the setup. Having the right size sub for the room is only part of it. If you have it in the wrong spot it can be underwhelming also, and if not calibrated properly can also be underwhelming.


----------



## V.X.Donique

http://www.bossobass.com/Bossobass.com/Technical.html

2nd paragraph.

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/134-the-longest-most-intense-bass-scenes-from-movies/

2nd post. 3rd movie.


----------



## digler84

Brian Fineberg said:


> Lol at httyd not being demo worthy.
> 
> And honestly has nothing to do with single digits. When I had ported xv15 it was still outstanding!
> 
> Something is wrong w your setup my man


i agree with this 100%. even when i had one xv15 HTTYD shook the house. at one point, i used the giant dragon crash scene to help calibrate my setup. i pushed the limits until everything was smooth and not hitting the limiter. back then that was certainly one of the most powerful scenes that i had experienced. setup of your system is critical as the wrong spot could create cancellations and nulls that would make it seem less than it is.


----------



## dominguez1

raynist said:


> What subs do you have? The first HTTYD might be the best LFE move I have ever watched. The second might be the biggest LFE disappointment in history given the first.
> 
> I think people should list their subs when saying a movie was not impressive/impressive.
> 
> I have 4 JTR S2's.





Fatshaft said:


> +100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


Better yet, their ULF score.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

dominguez1 said:


> Better yet, their ULF score.


Speaking of which. You need to update the member scores


----------



## brahman12

So many variables can effect what we hear....the graphs show what is there, but as others have said...placement, room size, enclosure type, number of subs for headroom/smoothing out the FR, some subs can dig deep but not with much output, others can dig and have the out put, some subs are stronger in the 25 - 50 or 60 hz range. The great thing about this thread is that others take the time out to measure and tell us the possibilities that could be experienced if your a/v rig is capable of it. Also, we get a heads up from people's suggestions on what movies are bass-juicy, thus eliminating some of the legwork and time consuming chore of sitting through countless movies to get our fix. 

I was running two SVS PC subs for quite a while (PC 20-39 + and a PC 12- nsd) and there were times when I felt one movie had good bass in it and then threads like this would report that the movie was weak bass wise (and vice versa). Again, depends on all those factors and perhaps others, that I stated above. I now own two PSA V3600's that I am still tweaking to taste (I'm old school - sub crawl, careful placement, room treatments, tune by ear to what you like). Funny thing is I watched TRON last week for like the seventh time but it felt like I was listening to it for the first time in my new theater room and with the new subs. 👍


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"where it isn't if calibrated properly. "

Hence the complete subjectivity of one's "impression". Crank those JTR's hot and you have a whole different impression including neighbors either being amazed or annoyed.

As noted, seems to bother some my impression of How To Train Your Dragon is not a great choice for convincing the wife, I have loads of bass from other choices. Gandalf flying down the absyss chasing his particular demon at the beginning of Two Towers rattles my windows, very much got the wife's nod of approval.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

jsmiddleton4 said:


> "where it isn't if calibrated properly. "
> 
> Hence the complete subjectivity of one's "impression". Crank those JTR's hot and you have a whole different impression including neighbors either being amazed or annoyed.
> 
> As noted, seems to bother some my impression of How To Train Your Dragon is not a great choice for convincing the wife, I have loads of bass from other choices. Gandalf flying down the absyss chasing his particular demon at the beginning of Two Towers rattles my windows, very much got the wife's nod of approval.


But the effects you are referring to could get the nod of approval from a htib sub. So that isn't saying much

If you have spent a lot of money on high quality subs and aren't impressed by the big boy scenes. Then something is wrong.


----------



## brahman12

Brian Fineberg said:


> If you have spent a lot of money on high quality subs and aren't impressed by the big boy scenes. Then something is wrong.


I would have to agree with Brian on this point...if the subs are capable but the response isn't correlating with the subs capability....then something is amiss


----------



## Fatshaft

The most important is a flat FR!
Some may have a 10db dip at example 35hz and also have a 5db peak at example 25hz
That's a 15db difference!!! That is insanely different
So in that case that persons impressions of the 35hz hit would be lame compared to the 25hz hit !

A flat FR makes all the difference n the world!


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> the big boy scenes.


Ha Ha Ha… I like this descriptor. It defines LFE very well.


----------



## brahman12

Fatshaft said:


> The most important is a flat FR!
> Some may have a 10db dip at example 35hz and also have a 5db peak at example 25hz
> That's a 15db difference!!! That is insanely different
> So in that case that persons impressions of the 35hz hit would be lame compared to the 25hz hit !
> 
> A flat FR makes all the difference n the world!


This is an important point as well, since many get on this thread searching for that bass fix....thus, we need to have a reference point (flat FR) from which we can all measure in order to try and attain said experience. But I still think that a lot of other factors bring enough to the dance that can make that reference point elusive at times.


----------



## dominguez1

Brian Fineberg said:


> Speaking of which. You need to update the member scores


I know...I know...way behind.


----------



## pennynike1

*How To Train Your Dragon*

You consider HTTYD the best LFE movie? Are you measuring this by what you hear, or by using graphs?

I just re-watched it to see if there is something there that I was missing, but alas, I don't understand the appeal as the ultimate bass movie. The bass in Underworld Awakening and The Incredible Hulk is much more potent from what I am hearing. 

Besides the end battle, this movie doesn't seem to be filled with bass, although I do enjoy the night fury scenes and the sporadic door slams. In comparison, Underworld Awakening is just a highlight reel. 



raynist said:


> What subs do you have? The first HTTYD might be the best LFE move I have ever watched. The second might be the biggest LFE disappointment in history given the first.
> 
> I think people should list their subs when saying a movie was not impressive/impressive.
> 
> I have 4 JTR S2's.


----------



## raynist

pennynike1 said:


> You consider HTTYD the best LFE movie? Are you measuring this by what you hear, or by using graphs?
> 
> I just re-watched it to see if there is something there that I was missing, but alas, I don't understand the appeal as the ultimate bass movie. The bass in Underworld Awakening and The Incredible Hulk is much more potent from what I am hearing.
> 
> Besides the end battle, this movie doesn't seem to be filled with bass, although I do enjoy the night fury scenes and the sporadic door slams. In comparison, Underworld Awakening is just a highlight reel.


This movies has my couch moving violently and pictures bagging against the wall upstairs, the whole house flexes during the last scene. 

If you are looking for the longest bass fest from start to finish maybe this isn't the best, but for pure ULF it is my #1. I guess it depends on if you are looking for quality or quantity.


----------



## pennynike1

raynist said:


> This movies has my couch moving violently and pictures bagging against the wall upstairs, the whole house flexes during the last scene.
> 
> If you are looking for the longest bass fest from start to finish maybe this isn't the best, but for pure ULF it is my #1. I guess it d
> 
> epends on if you are looking for quality or quantity.


I don't think this has to do with quality over quantity. My system can make any movie shake the whole house if need be from my basement. I am not arguing against the movie not being good for bass. I am merely saying that it isn't my standard to judge all other movies. For that, I turn to Percy Jackson, Underworld Awakening, TIH, etc. 

There is definitely some good bass moments in HTTYD, but for me, it is not the very best thing I have ever experienced.


----------



## bgtighe23

raynist said:


> What subs do you have? The first HTTYD might be the best LFE move I have ever watched. The second might be the biggest LFE disappointment in history given the first.
> 
> I think people should list their subs when saying a movie was not impressive/impressive.
> 
> I have 4 JTR S2's.





Fatshaft said:


> +100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


Awesome comment. I laugh a little when people don't understand the hype behind movies such as the intro to Edge of Tomorrow. When someone finally askes what subs they have, they are low 20hz tuned ported subs....explains a lot.


----------



## Mongo171

Is this where someone says, "You don't have a real HT sub? It has to go below XXHz." SMH!!!


----------



## Fatshaft

basshead81 said:


> Gods of Egypt is a bass fest!!


Just finished watching it in 3D
What you wrote is an understatement !!!

The bass was bada$$!!!

Enjoy people


----------



## NorthSky

V.X.Donique said:


> http://www.bossobass.com/Bossobass.com/Technical.html
> 
> 2nd paragraph.
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/134-the-longest-most-intense-bass-scenes-from-movies/
> 
> 2nd post. 3rd movie.


Hey thanks, the first link is educative. 

♦ Bonus: http://andyc.diy-audio-engineering.org/mso/html/index.html


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> Just finished watching it in 3D
> What you wrote is an understatement !!!
> 
> The bass was bada$$!!!
> 
> Enjoy people


Ok. How was th movie. And how was the 3D?


----------



## Killer_Nads

Just finished watching The Survivalist.

A great film, however the movie was meant to be in dts master audio 5.1 but none of the surround speakers were used at all. Such a shame as the movie had the perfect setting to use all surround speakers. 

I dont think there was any problem with my setup but whole movie was in 2.1 only even though the avr was recieving a 5.1 signal.

Has anyone else watched this film and experienced the same thing or something completly different?


----------



## XBR11

Shaun Of The Dead

Really surprised by the audio. Anyone else?

Watching now. Seems extremely loud. The bass at 18:04 gets really powerful.

Is this a known thing?


----------



## Hopinater

I just watched Total Recall again. I don't know why but last time I watched it I didn't think there was much bass but this time around I noticed there actually *is* a decent amount of bass. It wasn't an out and out bass fest but it was there and it was pretty well used. Good movie as well IMO.


----------



## Quickett

Download link is up for the demo disc, if anyone is interested.


----------



## tvuong

^^ Of course, we are very interested. DLoading and seeding......... Thanks so much.


----------



## johnnygrandis

Quickett said:


> Download link is up for the demo disc, if anyone is interested.


Thank you.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

There seemed to be some nice bass in the newest episode of Game of Thrones called "The Door". Probably nothing that extends deep but there were some nice booms.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

watched Pain And Gain last night...doesnt dig deep but the midbass is awesome! reminds me of hott fuzz


----------



## lizrussspike

Brian Fineberg said:


> watched Pain And Gain last night...doesnt dig deep but the midbass is awesome! reminds me of hott fuzz


 @Brian Fineberg,
The opening in Hot Fuzz is awesome!


----------



## healthnut

I own a Mariana Deep Sea Sound 24. It has a 24" driver and a 4,000 watt amp. It moves a ton of air. Problem was, it was re-arranging the fixtures on the kitchen overhead and I'm in a construction project to do what I can to soundproof the ceiling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phildaant

MrGrey said:


> Currently watching Cosmos: A Spacetime Odyssey, Nice bass for a documentary especially with the ship.​


Yep, I am hoping they do more episodes too but it doesn't look like it.  Oh well, I was glad that Seth and Fox agreed to show during their Family Guy episodes' time slots.


----------



## Toe

MrGrey said:


> Currently watching Cosmos: A Spacetime Odyssey, Nice bass for a documentary especially with the ship.​


Was this the show Fatshaft graphed a while back? If so, I agree that the bass was a pleasant surprise. 

Watched Zoolander 2 last week and it was a fine one time watch for the bass, but glad I rented.

Looking forward to renting Gods of Egypt.


----------



## Quickett

Toe, you and Fatshaft are braver than I am. I will only skim through Zoolander 2 and GOE for demo clips. Those movies just look terrible.


----------



## Toe

Quickett said:


> Toe, you and Fatshaft are braver than I am. I will only skim through Zoolander 2 and GOE for demo clips. Those movies just look terrible.


Exactly why I'm renting both instead of buying!


----------



## phildaant

MrGrey said:


> i wish for more but Look at the bs that's on TV now and the stuff people consider awesome, its a miracle a show like this was even green lit in the first place. I'm glad i found it on Netflix its truly mind blowing  reality is even more shocking and incredible than scifi fiction.


Yep. Usually, we find this on PBS but it was amazing to see it on FOX! FOX, please do more!


----------



## Fatshaft

MrGrey said:


> Currently watching Cosmos: A Spacetime Odyssey, Nice bass for a documentary especially with the ship.​


That is one of my favorite series ever.
And trust me it has an enormous amount of bass and into the single digits
I will film one chapter of when the imaginary spAceship goes deep into the sea 
.
It is intense into the single digits

What a great series !!!


----------



## Fatshaft

MrGrey said:


> What?! wow i new it had bass but that is insane. i most definitely would love to see more graphs. i will pick up the Blu-Ray for sure just to support this kind of documentary and to watch it again with family. there is allot of scenes in there that would look incredible on an OLED tv or anything with an high static contact ratio. anyways back to watch the rest of the episodes


Pick up the BR ! It is absolutely worth it
I will show you a capture of when it goes in the Mariana Trench!
It is my favorite scene
It digs deep!
Right after it shows a meteorite hitting earth and that scene is insane too! I believe it was a 32hz hit...really hot!!!


----------



## Alan P

Killer_Nads said:


> Just finished watching The Survivalist.
> 
> A great film, however the movie was meant to be in dts master audio 5.1 but none of the surround speakers were used at all. Such a shame as the movie had the perfect setting to use all surround speakers.
> 
> I dont think there was any problem with my setup but whole movie was in 2.1 only even though the avr was recieving a 5.1 signal.
> 
> Has anyone else watched this film and experienced the same thing or something completly different?


I watched The Survivalist a couple weeks back and don't remember the surrounds missing...I'll check it out again and let you know. I do remember really liking the movie, though.




Hopinater said:


> I just watched Total Recall again. I don't know why but last time I watched it I didn't think there was much bass but this time around I noticed there actually *is* a decent amount of bass. It wasn't an out and out bass fest but it was there and it was pretty well used. Good movie as well IMO.


TR is one of my recent favorites and it does have some great bass moments, especially "The Fall". 




Quickett said:


> Toe, you and Fatshaft are braver than I am. I will only skim through Zoolander 2 and GOE for demo clips. Those movies just look terrible.


OK, so I checked out GoE last night...only got halfway through before it was got too late to blast it...but I don't really understand all the disdain for it. It's got some really great, eye-popping special effects, the acting is more than acceptable, and it's got Gerard Butler being...well...Gerard Butler. 

The bass is pretty outstanding too! It is some of the "smoothest" and most powerful bass I've heard in quite some time.


----------



## chadamir

Gods of Egypt was alright. Bass was cool but I thought Deadpool had way better bass. 3d on the other hand was quite good. I actually had to look up whether it was post process 3d. It is but it's a lot better.


----------



## Fatshaft

Fatshaft said:


> That is one of my favorite series ever.
> And trust me it has an enormous amount of bass and into the single digits
> I will film one chapter of when the imaginary spAceship goes deep into the sea
> .
> It is intense into the single digits
> 
> What a great series !!!


 @MrGrey
Look what I found
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...movies-frequency-charts-782.html#post38630609

I will do more graphs soon


----------



## Quickett

@Fatshaft did you mean to link the graph?


----------



## Fatshaft

Quickett said:


> @Fatshaft did you mean to link the graph?


Yes, do you not see it?
It's post number
23451


----------



## Quickett

Nope, just links back to this page?


----------



## Fatshaft

MrGrey said:


> Awesome thanks allot. do you think there will be a difference between that lower bitrate and the original DTS- MA?


I bought the BR so I'll get back you

Quickett, it works for me
Maybe you don't have the standard 30 post display per page


----------



## Quickett

Ahhh, that's it. Mine is set to 100 per page.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Was the finest hours ever graphed?


----------



## Fatshaft

Brian Fineberg said:


> Was the finest hours ever graphed?


Tomorrow


----------



## discone

Watched "Rise Of The Legend" last night. While not as strong as The Grandmaster in terms of weight in the punches the bass is still there. There is also some other good bass scenes.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> Tomorrow


Not sure it dogs deep. But there is a TON of bass and its loud


----------



## Fatshaft

Brian Fineberg said:


> Not sure it dogs deep. But there is a TON of bass and its loud


OMFG Brian, 
It is intense! It digs deeps too!
There's one place it hits REALLY hard from 3-8HZ!

Can't wait to watch this now!!!!!!!


----------



## lizrussspike

^WOW! Too bad I will never feel that one: There's one place it hits REALLY hard from 3-8HZ!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> OMFG Brian,
> It is intense! It digs deeps too!
> There's one place it hits REALLY hard from 3-8HZ!
> 
> Can't wait to watch this now!!!!!!!


Haha. While watching I was like wtf. This is rediculous hahah. Thanks for the graph

Btw it's very clean too


----------



## Quickett

Fatshaft said:


> OMFG Brian,
> It is intense! It digs deeps too!
> There's one place it hits REALLY hard from 3-8HZ!
> 
> Can't wait to watch this now!!!!!!!


I may have to switch my subs to sealed. Just not sure how much output my 2 SI 18s are capable of.


----------



## gene4ht

MrGrey said:


> Dam can someone explain how 3-8hz feel? compared to the other frequency's?


Here are some past responses to your question...

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...0537-what-does-single-digit-hz-feel-like.html


----------



## Fatshaft

Quickett said:


> I may have to switch my subs to sealed. Just not sure how much output my 2 SI 18s are capable of.


If you're on concrete floor...don't waste your time. 


MrGrey said:


> Dam can someone explain how 3-8hz feel? compared to the other frequency's?


You'll feel it not hear it. You might also feel it in your ears as pressure.

This is the scene it's referring to.  I've circled it in BLACK


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Good lord. I know the exact scene I think. 

What's the time stamp so I can confirm


----------



## Defcon

Has anyone seen 13 Hours: Secret Soldiers of Benghazi and are the fight sequences as good as BHD/Lone Survivor? It's a Michael Bay film so I'm expecting good and loud audio


----------



## digler84

Hey guys, I can't remember if I have ever asked this before but how low does the sonic cannon scene from TIH dig? the initial hit of the cannons creates a sound wave that you can feel move across the room, but directly after that it seems to lose steam and doesn't seem to pressurize the room like it should. is there just a boatload of single digit stuff that i can't feel with my v3600, or is it possible i have some sort of huge null in that frequency?


----------



## Quickett

It's hardwood over a concrete slab. Im thinking more for the next house.


----------



## pennynike1

Just rented The Fifth Wave. Not the greatest movie, but there are a few really nice bass scenes. The explosion at the end is very enjoyable


----------



## Fatshaft

Brian Fineberg said:


> Good lord. I know the exact scene I think.
> 
> What's the time stamp so I can confirm


Why don't we do this the other way around...lol
You tell me where and I'LL confirm 

I bet you don't find it !


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> Why don't we do this the other way around...lol
> You tell me where and I'LL confirm
> 
> I bet you don't find it !


ok...Ill have to rewatch...I just rememebr feeling my chair basically feel like it came off the ground...and reached for the remote lol

I bet your right...since I roll off after 5hz


----------



## XBR11

Is there any consensus as to which scenes (in which movies) are the best for 10 Hz and under?

Not that I will ever hear them (because I think my Seaton Sound MFW-15 Turbo SS can only go down to like 17 Hz). Just curious, because when I am watching my demo discs, I'd like to know from which ones I am not getting the fullest-bass effect. (I am not complaining about Seaton - just curious about extreme ULF scenes).


----------



## Brian Fineberg

XBR11 said:


> Is there any consensus as to which scenes (in which movies) are the best for 10 Hz and under?
> 
> Not that I will ever hear them (because I think my Seaton Sound MFW-15 Turbo SS can only go down to like 17 Hz). Just curious, because when I am watching my demo discs, I'd like to know from which ones I am not getting the fullest-bass effect. (I am not complaining about Seaton - just curious about extreme ULF scenes).


Black Hawk Down - F'n Irene scene
How to train your dragon - big dragon crash
Olympus has fallen - washington monument collapse
The incredible hulk - cop car as boxing gloves scene

to mention a few


----------



## XBR11

Thank you for those listed movies/scenes.

Why do you suppose that the movie's audio engineers go the bother of putting in such low hertz? I have to imagine that 99.9% of most home theaters can't reproduce them. And I would imagine that 99.9% of the movie theaters can't reproduce them, or if they can then the master volume is either too low, or the movie goer is too far away to notice.


----------



## Fatshaft

XBR11 said:


> Is there any consensus as to which scenes (in which movies) are the best for 10 Hz and under?
> 
> Not that I will ever hear them (because I think my Seaton Sound MFW-15 Turbo SS can only go down to like 17 Hz). Just curious, because when I am watching my demo discs, I'd like to know from which ones I am not getting the fullest-bass effect. (I am not complaining about Seaton - just curious about extreme ULF scenes).


The no.1 by far for the lowest lows in a movie is "Dragon Blade" and NOTHING comes close to it!

Here's the graph again and I need not say anymore...the graph speaks for itself


----------



## MKtheater

They don't add low frequencies, they are already part of the real world of life! Many times they filter it out to make the 30hz and as loud as possible. It is very simple, the ULF creates pressure, wind, and just a deeper sense of sound, it is nothing spectacular, just adds realism. If you slam your door it creates a loud clack and wind pressure. That wind pressure is around 4-7hz. Now imagine slamming your door without that effect, it would be weird and not feel like a real door slam. The funny thing is the reason we feel that door slam pressure is because it is naturally louder than any recorded 4-7hz stuff on a disc.


----------



## XBR11

Fatshaft said:


> The no.1 by far for the lowest lows in a movie is "Dragon Blade" and NOTHING comes close to it!
> 
> Here's the graph again and I need not say anymore...the graph speaks for itself


The graph might speak for itself, but I don't understand what it is saying. I don't yet understand these graphs (though I see them often enough).

Like what is the red line?

What is the green line? 

The X scale means what? Frequency, I take it.

The Y scale means what? dB, I take it.

Is that graph for the whole movie, or a scene or what?

I'm not complaining, I am just asking to understand more and better. Thank you.


----------



## Fatshaft

XBR11 said:


> The graph might speak for itself, but I don't understand what it is saying. I don't yet understand these graphs (though I see them often enough).
> 
> Like what is the red line?
> 
> What is the green line?
> 
> The X scale means what? Frequency, I take it.
> 
> The Y scale means what? dB, I take it.
> 
> Is that graph for the whole movie, or a scene or what?
> 
> I'm not complaining, I am just asking to understand more and better. Thank you.


keeping it simple...
what's important is the green and red graph BUT the red is more important to me.
Green graph is the maximum that note hit throughout the movie and red is the average throughout the movie.

What I look for is the red graph...I want it as high as possible...the higher that red graph is the more quantity there is.

The way I read the green graph is how loud I will put my volume...the higher it is the louder it is cause it's the max it hit!

Hope that helps


----------



## beastaudio

Fatshaft said:


> If you're on concrete floor...don't waste your time.
> 
> You'll feel it not hear it. You might also feel it in your ears as pressure.
> 
> This is the scene it's referring to.  I've circled it in BLACK


God all Friday! @Shreds get load a' that one!!!! 



XBR11 said:


> The graph might speak for itself, but I don't understand what it is saying. I don't yet understand these graphs (though I see them often enough).
> 
> Like what is the red line? The Average
> 
> What is the green line? The dynamic peaks
> 
> The X scale means what? Frequency, I take it. *YES*
> 
> The Y scale means what? dB, I take it. *YES*
> 
> Is that graph for the whole movie, or a scene or what? *WHOLE MOVIE*
> 
> I'm not complaining, I am just asking to understand more and better. Thank you.


Answers above. Basically that graph looks at the soundtrack of the whole movie in the bass frequencies spectrum and shows if/when there may be a filter on the bottom end, compare Dragon Blade to Avengers II and youll see which one is which very clearly. Dragon Blade is an anomaly. Most movies look nothing like that. BUT THEY SHOULD.....:devil:


----------



## Brian Fineberg

So I was right after all

Dead pool officially scores as 10hz extension. It has been changed on DB


----------



## audiofan1

Kicking off the long weekend with San Andreas , almost for get how good a room and sofa shaker this one was


----------



## WereWolf84

Defcon said:


> Has anyone seen 13 Hours: Secret Soldiers of Benghazi and are the fight sequences as good as BHD/Lone Survivor? It's a Michael Bay film so I'm expecting good and loud audio


This one has some nice bass & surround sounds


----------



## Fatshaft

13 Hours: Secret Soldiers of Benghazi


----------



## Quickett

Fatshaft, seems I will need to do a first half of 2016 disc. The amount of hard hitting movies is already getting long. And it isn't even June yet?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Fatshaft said:


> 13 Hours: Secret Soldiers of Benghazi


Yes!!


----------



## PioManiac

Fatshaft said:


> 13 Hours: Secret Soldiers of Benghazi


...and Atmos audio available on regular 1080 Bluray 
combined with a chart like that = first day blind-buy for me 

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/13-Hours-The-Secret-Soldiers-of-Benghazi-Blu-ray/147975/


----------



## bgtighe23

PioManiac said:


> ...and Atmos audio available on regular 1080 Bluray
> combined with a chart like that = first day blind-buy for me
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/13-Hours-The-Secret-Soldiers-of-Benghazi-Blu-ray/147975/


Yeah, I saw this in theaters. I remember commenting about this moving having a couple great scenes, not to mention the actual movie was enjoyable to watch.


----------



## XBR11

Fatshaft said:


> keeping it simple..?
> 
> what's important is the green and red graph BUT the red is more important to me.
> Green graph is the maximum that note hit throughout the movie and red is the average throughout the movie.
> 
> What I look for is the red graph...I want it as high as possible...the higher that red graph is the more quantity there is.
> 
> The way I read the green graph is how loud I will put my volume...the higher it is the louder it is cause it's the max it hit!
> 
> Hope that helps


I need some more help understanding. Remedial student here.

The highest of the green and red lines are approximately in the 10-20 Hz range. The green line (maximum) is about -15dB, and the red line (average) is about -38dB.

-15 and -38 dB from what? What is the 0dB? Reference level? Which is what, 95dB? 

Let's say zero is 95dB, then does this mean that the 10-20 Hz only plays at 80dB? 80dB isn't much when listening at reference.

Or what do I have wrong!


----------



## Mrkazador

MrGrey said:


> anyone with advance knowledge of speclab is there anyway to make it show long term average when using audio file and stream analyst? its enabled but it doesn't show anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Music file, Gorillaz - P45*


I'm having the same problem. It works for real-time capturing but not for a file.


----------



## Fatshaft

Guys

Change the circled value to 60000


----------



## Fatshaft

Use my attached settings


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Depending on which program you are using for the conversion it should be an exact copy.

I am using one that does bit accurate conversion which I use for various projects.


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

I can't remember if "eac3to" has the DTS libraries included but if not the development page should include a link to them.

Afterwards you can convert to Wav, flac, or downmix to stereo with relative ease.


----------



## osogovo

Makemkv converts Dts hd and Dolby True HD to flac,too


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

The Pioneer English dub has the best dynamics and sound quality for Akira. The "Hypersonic" Japanese tracks is poor due to excessive dynamic range compression with continual distortion. 

Unfortunately since the bass is louder it often is considered "better". There are differing mix choices as well between the two tracks but overall I greatly prefer the Pioneer dub, despite typically preferring the original language track.


----------



## Mrkazador

Fatshaft said:


> Use my attached settings


This worked for me also but why the 9 offset?


----------



## Fatshaft

Mrkazador said:


> This worked for me also but why the 9 offset?


I use the "9" when I start a sound thread to compensate for my mic...
I forgot to "0" it before saving the file. 
just put it to "0"
@MrGrey needs to zero his too.

Sorry guys...


----------



## Fatshaft

Yes you need to 0 them first...


----------



## buddhamus

Just finished watching The Finest Hours..... That was a really good movie..... And it pressurised my home theatre room like no tommorow..... Bloody hell it felt I was really there with them..... Such an awesome soundtrack! From the LFE channel to the surrounds.... It was brilliantly done! 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## beastaudio

Your links are coming up broken for me MrGrey. It may be my work computer, but not sure if anyone else is having the problem.


----------



## MiniHT

^^ Links work for me, Grey. Thanks btw


----------



## beastaudio

MrGrey said:


> It works on my PC and phone, it may be your work PC. The website I use to host the images uses the original uncompressed png so maybe it's blacklisted in some way I don't know. Try it on your phone if you can.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Yea, that's it. If they are hosted I won't be able to see them, not a problem


----------



## shpitz

Yeah, it must be the work network blocking the images, I had no issue seeing them while I was home over the weekend. Now, at work, they are all not showing.


----------



## Alan P

buddhamus said:


> Just finished watching The Finest Hours..... That was a really good movie..... And it pressurised my home theatre room like no tommorow..... Bloody hell it felt I was really there with them..... Such an awesome soundtrack! From the LFE channel to the surrounds.... It was brilliantly done!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Yeah, when I watched it, this was the very first time I thought I might come close to the infamous "brown note"...I actually felt a little nauseous from the LFE pounding!


----------



## buddhamus

Alan P said:


> Yeah, when I watched it, this was the very first time I thought I might come close to the infamous "brown note"...I actually felt a little nauseous from the LFE pounding!


So true.... The feeling and sound of pressure and creaking just before that weld broke open were awesome lol....it was done brilliantly. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Any graphs for pride and prejudice and zombies? Watching now and there is a lot of over the top bass


----------



## Mrkazador

MrGrey said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm curious to why its these specific values. can you possibly explain the reason?. I'm asking and wanting to learn how to do this properly not as a passing fancy but as something i actually find fun and exciting so your knowledge won't be wasted on me


I don't know why that is, I got the info from maxmercy so you would have to ask him. I'm guessing those values were chosen as its similar to what a receiver would do.


----------



## pennynike1

*Good old Red Box*

I rented Gods of Egypt today from Red Box because I heard it had good audio. Got an unwelcome shock when I popped the blu ray in, only to discover that it only had a Dolby Digitial 5.1 track instead of DTS Master Audio. Just an FYI to other unsespecting victims of the apparently neutered rental copy of the film. I want my $2 back


----------



## pennynike1

I wish the movie were better, but alas, God of Egypt is rental material for me.


----------



## raynist

pennynike1 said:


> I rented Gods of Egypt today from Red Box because I heard it had good audio. Got an unwelcome shock when I popped the blu ray in, only to discover that it only had a Dolby Digitial 5.1 track instead of DTS Master Audio. Just an FYI to other unsespecting victims of the apparently neutered rental copy of the film. I want my $2 back


Send them and email and tell them you got a defective disc missing the HD audio. 

They will give you a free rental.


----------



## newc33

I'm re watching oblivion right now. Can anyone tell where the graphs are posted? I have tried the search but never have good luck with it.

I was in a car accident over the weekend. Bed rest for the next few days. Time to re whatch some bass flicks!


----------



## newc33

Awsome thank you! Ya I rolled my brand new truck iv been saving for 4 years now. It was a 2015 gmc duramax denali. I'll miss the truck but me and my family are just glad I'm alive and relatively well

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Toe

MrGrey said:


> lol yeah, there is a few studios or all i'm not sure that gives only the low quality audio on redbox and other rental services. there is only one website i know that allows you to rent full blu rays. http://www.store-3d-blurayrental.com/ other than that its a risk and a movie night killer.


 
It's only Lionsgate and their subsidiary company Summit that release the rentals with lossy DD (GoE is a Lionsgate release). I can deal with DD IF the mix is the exact same as the DTS-MA version.......does anyone know if they are the same mix? I really don't want to buy this as I feel it will be a one a done for me, but would love to know what the DD mix is doing in comparison to the lossless version.


----------



## beastaudio

MrGrey said:


> 100% correct. Other than Captain America ****************** nothing else these move studios do can shock me
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


I hope you just made that up and didn't BLATANTLY spoil the new movie for the majority of us that choose to wait until disc release to watch new flicks. And for the love of God, watch your mouth.


----------



## beastaudio

If Stan Lee isn't writing the comic then who is? That's a little odd to me. Sorry for jumping your throat but it's happened here before and it makes me pretty upset.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Toe said:


> It's only Lionsgate and their subsidiary company Summit that release the rentals with lossy DD (GoE is a Lionsgate release). I can deal with DD IF the mix is the exact same as the DTS-MA version.......does anyone know if they are the same mix? I really don't want to buy this as I feel it will be a one a done for me, but would love to know what the DD mix is doing in comparison to the lossless version.


This!

I just watched this film and I had no idea it was a Lionsgate release. I think overall DD lossy sounds neutered in my HT room. The film, well check your brain at the door and enjoy the bass. I would give this a go if I can get the full BD without the lossy or I may buy when this hits the bargain bin.


----------



## newc33

How do you guys go about finding graphs on specific movies? Is there an easy way? I usually just ask but I'd like to at least attempt to find graphs before asking.

Any also looking for some graphs from captain America WS.


----------



## PioManiac

MrGrey said:


> Yep.


nope.


----------



## PioManiac

MrGrey said:


>












? 










^^^ This is not an image file URL we can see.
it may be in your cache, but its a blank post for us.

...just sayin'


----------



## teckademic

10 Cloverfield Lane now that is bass well done.


----------



## raynist

MrGrey said:


> saw it in the theaters, almost went def in one scene so loud and harsh. maybe the last part has bass, since its not Cloverfield 2008 bass wise, not even close i don't see a killer demo in making.


Not sure we can make a blu ray bass determination based on the experience at a movie theater.


----------



## raynist

MrGrey said:


> If you saw the film you would know why I said what I said. There is just no room for goliath sized bass. But I could be wrong, I'm curious but I won't hold my breath.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


I did not see it yet.


----------



## teckademic

MrGrey said:


> saw it in the theaters, almost went def in one scene so loud and harsh. maybe the last part has bass, since its not Cloverfield 2008 bass wise, not even close i don't see a killer demo in making.


Definitely not the case here. Sure, it's loud, but I didn't find it harsh at all and the track overall was very dynamic. Definitely packs a punch.


----------



## teckademic

MrGrey said:


> If you saw the film you would know why I said what I said. There is just no room for goliath sized bass. But I could be wrong, I'm curious but I won't hold my breath.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


i mean, the movie isnt filled with bass from start to finish, but from the middle part where they think they hear a helicopter and the end are sure to give your subs a good workout. I personally wasn't too into the movie itself and wouldn't watch it again, but for the bass alone, id be willing to sit through it.


----------



## teckademic

MrGrey said:


> it might of been the volume being too loud at the viewing then, it was not nice but the other scenes was really good when it got loud so it might of just been that one scene. i thought bought an imax digital ticket and i was shocked when i walked in and it was in the normal theater big mistake on my end since its my firs time being in the not imax area so the speakers were closer to me unlike the other room where i had a big space between me and the speakers.


If you can sit through the movie again, give a go at home, well worth it for the bass alone.


----------



## Emaych

^^^Yeah, absolutely on that -- have to give parts of it another spin, but seems the track packed a punch years ago. If you are into graphing TV series', might I suggest PENNY DREADFUL Season 2? Just watched it in its entirety, and it kept pace quite nicely with most movies you see. There must be some pretty low stuff in there as it had my dual S2s churning a ton of air, while there wasn't much audible sound. I always alert and sometimes throw a flashlight on the drivers when my head starts banging forward wildly, and of course this coincided with onscreen drama............


----------



## Emaych

MrGrey said:


> Wow I've seen the cover art for that series and it's super creative and I think I've seen a trailer. If it's good I'll purchase it and graph but it might be a long time from now unfortunately. This will be my first time graphing a series since that image is of my copy I purchased a couple months ago and I just got help figuring out to graph accurately by the members on here .


Well, opinions are what they are, simply the perspective of those who represent them, but after watching S1 of PENNY DREADFUL, I could say that the acting was extraordinary, the production values incredible -- not sure what the ratings are for this show, or exactly where that kind of capital comes from, but here you have virtually a whole cityscape with period shopfronts, all the expected finery, horsedrawn carriages, the whole works -- state of the art special effects, makeup, etc. 


But it was only after watching S2 that I will state unequivocally, it is one of the best things on TV. The soundtrack is fully mature with bass effects matching that of standard movies. The sets, visuals composition and lighting of shots, not to mention bringing this rather bizarre coterie of characters to fully fleshed-out life, is extraordinary.


I think perhaps you will find BAND OF BROTHERS may not go so low, or that whatever content is there is overshadowed by powerful midbass, and this would be confined to scenes of shelling -- I recall one assault on the crew as they bunkered down in a tree line that was singularly relentless, but I think a few sequences of PENNY DREADFUL hit something significantly low. You probably do have to have a taste for occult doings and such, but maybe can be appreciated too, as simply an acting tour de force, great writing, and staging, not to mention its share of somewhat grotesque nudity.


----------



## Emaych

MrGrey said:


> omg i just wrote so much but my phone died.. to say the least i literally screamed out and my mom and friend was asking what was wrong lmao. to make it short i agreed and compared the series Hannibal in how it was graded and the way it was shot and the perfection of it. I'm into anything Alien to westerns so i enjoy any greatly written show. i just checked and that show is supposed to be on Netflix but its not? since they won the rights to show it? idk, so by the looks of it i only have the choice of purchasing later on when the funds are there since I'm in a big legal battle, o USA. that's why i do these graphs at all hours and keep busy because i refuse to go crazy at a young age, so i do what makes me happy and learn a few new things along the way.


I have SOOOO been there my friend! To the extent that now, I often use the copy function of the computer to transfer over my writing to email, then secure that way before posting. Would not have helped your case though, if the phone suddenly dies before completing any mission of that sort. I too have screamed in agony over losing reams of text, but now if it happens I either simply resolve to start anew with enhanced haste, or leave alone till I can cool off. Can't afford to be driven off the rails by happenstance after all...

I like all kinds of genres too, but the expanded format of series TV really allows drama to find depth, stride, and resonance. I have noted your tutorial above, and progress thereon. For seafaring bass (been awhile for me on PIRATES, though don't recall it as noteworthy), you must check out the Pounding Wave Bass / Bass Wave triumvarite (in order of potency):

KON TIKI foreign production starring the same fellow who was in another legendary bass flick RAGNAROC -- those Swedes(?) know how to do things right!...
ALL IS LOST with Robert Redford...
TRIANGLE interesting time loop horror effort on the sea...

Then there is THE ADMIRAL which is pretty bass saturated, but for low punishing wave action, try the first three....


----------



## Emaych

Mr. Grey:
I think PENNY DREADFUL S2 on blu did not come with a digital copy, but S1 might have -- if you can work with such a copy and I can find the code for it, I might give you S1, so you might see what you think of the series free of charge -- don't recall the bass being as potent in S1 though....


----------



## Emaych

In fact, I have quite a few digital copy codes of series TV that will allow you to watch at nominal cost, if you can work with them or care to do that -- I'll check on S1 of PENNY DREADFUL when I get home.................


----------



## newc33

Just finished the finest hours.
Great audio throughout with some monster lfe. I was really suprised by this one.
I went on blind buy and it was worth it. I'll definatly watch again and use for demos.

Any graphs posted yet? I sensed some pretty low stuff


----------



## xxwiinxx

*The Finest Hours*

Can somebody please graph "The Finest Hours" It digs deep lows on the storm scene. Good movie btw


----------



## lizrussspike

newc33 said:


> Just finished the finest hours.
> Great audio throughout with some monster lfe. I was really suprised by this one.
> I went on blind buy and it was worth it. I'll definatly watch again and use for demos.
> 
> Any graphs posted yet? I sensed some pretty low stuff


 Thanks newc33,
Will pick that one up and give it a spin.


----------



## Quickett

xxwiinxx said:


> Can somebody please graph "The Finest Hours" It digs deep lows on the storm scene. Good movie btw


 @Fatshaft post#24843


----------



## jsmiddleton4

The Finest Hours is a great movie too.

The waves crashing over the life boat, grounding the ship on the shoal, etc. all great bass scenes.


----------



## ambesolman

What about The Pacific?


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Emaych

MrGrey said:


> All tree have already been graphed on http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....equency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/


Oh yes, was fairly confident they had been graphed by someone, was just suggesting them to you as potential cinematic entertainment with extraordinary LFE content -- possibly my mistake, but I think at least some of those who visit these pages have systems which can present these movies in all their glory, although certainly the case that some (or most even) who come here, are more entertained, or, again, possibly exclusively entertained, by examining graphs, without any reference whatsoever to the movie correlative. 


From your write-up about BOB, I take you to be a member whose foundation is in the cinematic entertainment arena, and as such I would most heartily second the advancing of THE PACIFIC as something you should check out -- both of these (BOB and PACIFIC) for years have been considered companion pieces, even sold together -- it astounds me you have not heard of the one, with such high praise for the other. Both high quality efforts in different theaters of the great war. My sense would be (from years old memory), that THE PACIFIC digs deeper in LF content, and has a more realistic soundtrack, but won't absolutely affirm it without a confirmation listen. 


Alas on PENNY DREADFUL, don't think either season had a digital copy, but I will see what I can pick out from my selections to gift to you that I think you might enjoy -- call it tribute for your graphing service, and or compassion for your plight of budget-conscious weighing of expenditures at this time....


----------



## Emaych

Oh, BTW -- THE PACIFIC at $15? -- you got to kidding me! Life is good -- think I paid $40 some time ago, and it was worth that...


----------



## audiofan1

Watched the first *Thor *again upmixed using DTS Neural:X and was reminded just how much of an assault it lays on the room It hits and hits hard


----------



## Mrkazador

10 Cloverfield Lane (2016)


----------



## Mrkazador

My home theater setup is stored away  I watch movies at the theater or on my headphones (MrSpeakers MAD DOG & o2 amp). According to speclab, the last 30 minutes or so has a lot of lfe under 30hz.


----------



## Mrkazador

Moved to a small apartment for now.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Mrkazador said:


> 10 Cloverfield Lane (2016)


Yuck


----------



## digler84

Well, watched Gods of Egypt last night from a redbox rental. Crappy dolby digital on it, so it just didn't seem as crisp as it should have. plenty of action and bass though, no doubt about that but I wasn't completely blown away by the whole thing. it could be because the acting and just the whole movie was putrid to say the least. quite possibly the worst acting i've seen in quite some time. overall it was very difficult to sit through the whole thing...even for the bass. it really could have been a cool movie...premise-wise, but boy am i glad i didn't buy it. if you actually liked it...then more power to you, but man i thought it was bad. 

On a second note, i just finished watching season 2 of daredevil, and there are more than a few moments of some pretty deep bass. it's not constant, but when it happens it matches what you are seeing on screen and really adds to the show. I really liked the take on the punisher, and was glad to see kingpin back. i'm not sure they could have chosen two better people to play those characters.


----------



## lizrussspike

@MrGrey ,
Thanks for bringing Band of Brothers to the forum. I re-watched some of the first disc, as I have not seen this in years, especially since I have decent subs. 
Look forward to experiencing some good LFE while they work thru Germany.


----------



## lizrussspike

Did Project almanac get graphed anywhere? I searched this thread, but did not find one. I enjoyed the flick, and had some decent bass moments. I was just wondering how low the bass went? Thanks, Russ


----------



## Emaych

digler84 said:


> On a second note, i just finished watching season 2 of daredevil, and there are more than a few moments of some pretty deep bass. it's not constant, but when it happens it matches what you are seeing on screen and really adds to the show. I really liked the take on the punisher, and was glad to see kingpin back. i'm not sure they could have chosen two better people to play those characters.


Interested in this series -- does not seem to be available on blu? -- what is your delivery system? Just got in the series 12 MONKEYS, and will also say that even though the bass is not constant, it creates some of the most interesting effects I've heard recently. The first time jump is demonstration worthy, including some pronounced pulse/popping toward the end of it, and there is a sequence out in a red forest, intended to be hallucinatory, that pumps pretty low....


----------



## Alan P

MrGrey said:


> For anyone that's serious about quality, well written, memorable miniseries this is the one to collect. this one of the few miniseries to ever hit TV that i will always watch. this show brought me to my knees in how powerful it is, its so authentic and has real war heroes in the intro of every episode talking about that particular mission and the pain and hardship of war, that adds so much weight and authenticity to the whole thing. also in my opinion we will never see a series so well written every again which makes it even more special.


I have been extolling the virtues of BoB since it's release (2001), and to me, if taken as a whole, it is by far the best war "movie" ever made...with the added bonus of some really great sound.


----------



## healthnut

Hello fellow bassaholics: I've heard from a number of different sources that the tactile, visceral, chest-slamming bass is in the 50-60 HZ range. Some of our enterprising fellow enthusiasts on AVS have worked out a surprisingly affordable way to accomplish this. For those interested, the thread is called "Nearfield Ported MBM for Increased Mid Bass Tactile Response". I recommend checking it out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digler84

Emaych said:


> Interested in this series -- does not seem to be available on blu? -- what is your delivery system? Just got in the series 12 MONKEYS, and will also say that even though the bass is not constant, it creates some of the most interesting effects I've heard recently. The first time jump is demonstration worthy, including some pronounced pulse/popping toward the end of it, and there is a sequence out in a red forest, intended to be hallucinatory, that pumps pretty low....


i streamed it through netflix which is only dolby digital, but it still has some nice moments. even my kids commented on a few of the bass hits. one time they asked what it was because they thought it was a thunder roll outside. lol.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

X-Men Days of Future Past may not have a solid bass track through the whole movie but towards the end when Magneto lifts the stadium booms pretty good.


----------



## Emaych

digler84 said:


> i streamed it through netflix which is only dolby digital, but it still has some nice moments. even my kids commented on a few of the bass hits. one time they asked what it was because they thought it was a thunder roll outside. lol.


Very intriguing -- ever compare the NETFLIX stream with a Blu-ray -- in terms of sound quality? I just know I trust blu to deliver the goods. I recently expanded my channels on cable allowing me to watch dramas I have only ever watched on Blu-ray. Experimentally, I recorded one and watched it with my grand system hooked up into it. Or I should say I sampled it -- was not impressed with the broadcast sound, so will wait for the release of the blu to ever watch anything of this kind. Looked for DAREDEVIL again on blu -- not available at this time -- the NETFLIX thing probably explains it -- they must have the exclusive for awhile, even though I think we are into season 2?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Did i miss the graph of 13 hours? The bass is yummy


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Brian Fineberg said:


> Yes!!


Nvm. I'm a moron and even replied to the graph. The bass is in fact awesome. And plentiful


----------



## ambesolman

Man Gods of Egypt is a bassfest! Only had the lossy rental, but plenty of bass and eye candy


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## newc33

Glad to hear

I'm watching the 13th hour next (just got done watching zootopia with the family)


----------



## newc33

ambesolman said:


> Man Gods of Egypt is a bassfest! Only had the lossy rental, but plenty of bass and eye candy
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Darn I knew I shoulda rented this at the redbox. Ehh I'll grab it tomarrow after I drop off my others


----------



## newc33

jsmiddleton4 said:


> The Finest Hours is a great movie too.
> 
> The waves crashing over the life boat, grounding the ship on the shoal, etc. all great bass scenes.



I agree the movie itself was also pretty good! It really was better all around than I figured it would be. I watched it twice already. 

One of my favorite bass scenes is where the rescue boat actually goes underwater when taking on the large waves. The bass just sounded awsome


----------



## lizrussspike

ambesolman said:


> Man Gods of Egypt is a bassfest! Only had the lossy rental, but plenty of bass and eye candy
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


 Lots of great bass, but that is about the best thing in that movie. Glad it was a rental.


----------



## Zhorik

MrGrey said:


> Transformers 5 robots looks serious and bad ass!!. But I'm calling it now, it will be louder or loud as the last transformers film and maybe worse writing and a bulk of clipping to top it off.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


If the sound mix is anything like 13 Hours, it will be great. The mix for Transformers 4 was disappointing, even in the 8ch. down mix.

Is data-bass down? I know they were thinking of moving. Is that what is happening?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

newc33 said:


> Glad to hear
> 
> I'm watching the 13th hour next (just got done watching zootopia with the family)


was my exact order of movies last night....13 hours is reference bass movie...awesome sound

zootopia had nice bass for the large animals footsteps...



lizrussspike said:


> Lots of great bass, but that is about the best thing in that movie. Glad it was a rental.


i didnt mind this movie at all....it was campy...so you have to take it as such


----------



## lizrussspike

Brian Fineberg said:


> was my exact order of movies last night....13 hours is reference bass movie...awesome sound
> 
> zootopia had nice bass for the large animals footsteps...
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt mind this movie at all....it was campy...so you have to take it as such



Brian Fineberg," campy"....that is funny.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

i dont get it


----------



## lizrussspike

Well I guess it depends on how you define campy?
A word with a few different meanings, in relation to the particular subject.
To some it may be extreme exaggerated, or some one who just camps in one spot.
I thought it funny, and after 22 years in the Navy, you just don't hear that word that much.


----------



## buddhamus

MrGrey said:


> Unfortunately loud, clipping and painfully loud is the way the director wants it. Its unfortunate a better director wasn't picked from the start, because its the same folks doing the audio again for TF5 and it seems we will not be getting a properly mixed track ever again.
> 
> it's been down since yesterday, I don't know what's going on.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Sucks aye? Transformers 1 and 3 had the best bass I reckon, even though it was mostly 20-30hz stuff....still sounded good .

Is it a different studio doing it for the new TF movies......if so that sucks balls.

Zootopia was a fun movie .....nothing deep but it had a nice amount of bass in it


----------



## PioManiac

My BestBuy pre-order for 13 Hours (steelbook edition) just arrived this afternoon 










I was going to wait until later, but the reviews so far prompted an early preview
I'm a little more than 40 minutes in, chapter 9 ...Amazing use of LFE to build suspense! 

Sh!T is just about to go down (gut feeling) So I'll resume after supper when I can sit down
with a whisky to enjoy it at reference level 7.4.4 Atmos, 10' viewing distance 120" screen.










Awesome so far!


----------



## Hopinater

^ very nice!


----------



## digler84

Emaych said:


> Very intriguing -- ever compare the NETFLIX stream with a Blu-ray -- in terms of sound quality? I just know I trust blu to deliver the goods. I recently expanded my channels on cable allowing me to watch dramas I have only ever watched on Blu-ray. Experimentally, I recorded one and watched it with my grand system hooked up into it. Or I should say I sampled it -- was not impressed with the broadcast sound, so will wait for the release of the blu to ever watch anything of this kind. Looked for DAREDEVIL again on blu -- not available at this time -- the NETFLIX thing probably explains it -- they must have the exclusive for awhile, even though I think we are into season 2?


IMO bluray is much better, but netflix isn't horrible. and yes, i believe all the marvel shows are netflix exclusives. jessica jones was pretty darn good too, although i wouldn't recommend letting the kids watch with you.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

PioManiac said:


> My BestBuy pre-order for 13 Hours (steelbook edition) just arrived this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to wait until later, but the reviews so far prompted an early preview
> I'm a little more than 40 minutes in, chapter 9 ...Amazing use of LFE to build suspense!
> 
> Sh!T is just about to go down (gut feeling) So I'll resume after supper when I can sit down
> with a whisky to enjoy it at reference level 7.4.4 Atmos, 10' viewing distance 120" screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome so far!


not only does this movie dig deep (bass reference material easily) the gunshots have rediculous amount of midbass chest slam....best demo I have had since going to Elusive 1099's...WOW!


----------



## buddhamus

Brian Fineberg said:


> not only does this movie dig deep (bass reference material easily) the gunshots have rediculous amount of midbass chest slam....best demo I have had since going to Elusive 1099's...WOW!


Nice!!, Brian what MV do you listen at and are your subs running hot? I'll be watching this movie this weekend..... I can't fkn wait! Lol

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

buddhamus said:


> Nice!!, Brian what MV do you listen at and are your subs running hot? I'll be watching this movie this weekend..... I can't fkn wait! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


i run my subs 6db over audyssey....and listen at -5.0mv


----------



## PioManiac

Brian Fineberg said:


> not only does this movie dig deep (bass reference material easily) the gunshots have rediculous amount of midbass chest slam....best demo I have had since going to Elusive 1099's...WOW!


Agreed 100%

I have a pair of near field 1000w 15" Velodyne subs directly behind my MLP (just inches away)
and the gunshots were felt with authority right in the kidneys 

I run 4 Velos in my 240 sq.ft. room, usually about 5dB hot over YPAO
and with my RX-A3050s master volume at just -18dB it was almost too much....almost 

Is anyone able to measure what frequency the Bass was during the first 30-40 minutes?
Specifically the L-o-n-g drawn out Bass notes that were extended through the ambiance/background music to build tension. 
it was likely in the 20-25Hz range, but I've been wrong before 

Best Over-All Bass flick since Mad Max FR (for me) 
and will get an early repeat as a Saturday afternoon matinee.
(when the misses goes out shopping)


----------



## buddhamus

Brian Fineberg said:


> i run my subs 6db over audyssey....and listen at -5.0mv


Nice!! Pretty much same as me... 5db hot over audyssey and at - 5 sometimes at "0" if running demo sessions or testing the system lol

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## PioManiac

...just a friendly Bump for those who missed it the first time 





Fatshaft said:


> 13 Hours: Secret Soldiers of Benghazi


...and compared to MMFR


----------



## mantaraydesign

How is the bass in the movie Terminator Genisys? I see that it got Dolby Atmos. Is it under 20Hz?


----------



## PioManiac

mantaraydesign said:


> How is the bass in the movie Terminator Genisys? I see that it got Dolby Atmos. Is it under 20Hz?


----------



## mantaraydesign

PioManiac said:


>



Thanks!


----------



## mantaraydesign

PioManiac said:


> ...just a friendly Bump for those who missed it the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and compared to MMFR



How is the 13 Hours The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi compare to the Hurt Locker? I hear the Hurt Locker got the best bass movie out there.


----------



## newc33

Sounds like a great night!

It's a really great movie with great bass. It's been a while since I watched a movie that captivated me like that one


----------



## newc33

Sorry my last post was supposed to be quoted from post 25,005 from piomaniac


----------



## audiofan1

Wow! 

All the talk about 13 hours and its been sitting on the counter with me thinking ho hum thoughts no problem, I'll solve that with a now reference level viewing

Thanks


----------



## Dk3y

I'm a big horror movie fan. Last several movies, The Witch, Emelie, and The Hallow, were pretty disappointing in terms of bass output. I was finally satisfied last night watching The Boy. It wasn't the bass feast like Thr Poltergeist(2015) but I was pretty impressed at a few scenes towards the end. It made me jump a few times thanks to my speakers.


----------



## chucky7

I just watched London Has Fallen last weekend. It was pretty good but I don't think it was on the same level with Olympus Has Fallen though.


----------



## Toe

Dk3y said:


> I'm a big horror movie fan. Last several movies, The Witch, Emelie, and The Hallow, were pretty disappointing in terms of bass output. I was finally satisfied last night watching The Boy. It wasn't the bass feast like Thr Poltergeist(2015) but I was pretty impressed at a few scenes towards the end. It made me jump a few times thanks to my speakers.



Good to hear about The Boy as me and the GF are wanting to see this. Getting ready to watch Krampus now and hoping for good bass. 

Watched 13 Hours last night which was an intense story! I remembered bits and pieces from when it happened, but didn't know a lot of the details.


----------



## newc33

Triple 9 have any good bass? Putting it in now...


----------



## audiofan1

Just finished *13 hours* and it was incredible and an exercise in reference bass execution the ULF ,midbass, headbass, not to mention you know what to the wall" Atmos which was indeed a surprise on a rental but rest assured it belongs in the collection


----------



## raynist

audiofan1 said:


> Just finished *13 hours* and it was incredible and an exercise in reference bass execution the ULF ,midbass, headbass, not to mention you know what to the wall" Atmos which was indeed a surprise on a rental but rest assured it belongs in the collection


Watched it last night also and the audio was incredible. I liked how all of the different guns they used had unique sounds. Bass was used perfectly and consistently.


----------



## audiofan1

raynist said:


> Watched it last night also and the audio was incredible. I liked how all of the different guns they used had unique sounds. Bass was used perfectly and consistently.



Definitely! Just oodles of variation, the mix just put you right in the action


----------



## Fatshaft

OMFG! 
This movie has to be the *new record* in the 30HZ range movie to date.
Those notes are *mind boggling loud* and will pump the sh!t out of your subs.

Going to watch it tonight!


----------



## bgtighe23

Fatshaft said:


> OMFG!
> This movie has to be the *new record* in the 30HZ range movie to date.
> Those notes are *mind boggling loud* and will pump the sh!t out of your subs.
> 
> Going to watch it tonight!


Cant wait to see a graph!
Enjoy!


----------



## Fatshaft

bgtighe23 said:


> Cant wait to see a graph!
> Enjoy!


Check the peak hit at 31HZ..the hits are violent


----------



## javanpohl

I can't recall if I ever brought this up before but Battlestar Galactica on bluray (the newer show) has very frequent ULF output. When I had my subs set up as IB with no filter, they frequently would start doing some severe excursion. It was definitely below hearing level. Has anyone ever measured the episodes?


----------



## javanpohl

Fatshaft said:


> Check the peak hit at 31HZ..the hits are violent


Wow... and I was already excited to see that one


----------



## pennynike1

*Insidious*



Dk3y said:


> I'm a big horror movie fan. Last several movies, The Witch, Emelie, and The Hallow, were pretty disappointing in terms of bass output. I was finally satisfied last night watching The Boy. It wasn't the bass feast like Thr Poltergeist(2015) but I was pretty impressed at a few scenes towards the end. It made me jump a few times thanks to my speakers.



Insidious is my favorite horror movie and I just watched it again today. There are quite a few nice bass scenes in this movie, and the story makes it that much more satisfying for me.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Loopers seems to be plenty bassy. 

Didn't start watching it for that reason but it is worth noting.


----------



## pennynike1

*Daredevil vs Gods Of Egypt*

The acting in Gods of Egypt was pretty terrible, and to go from that to watching S2 of Daredevil likely amplifies that so much more. I think S2 of Daredevil might of have been the finest acting in a TV show with super heroes I have ever seen. Punisher was particularly amazing!




digler84 said:


> Well, watched Gods of Egypt last night from a redbox rental. Crappy dolby digital on it, so it just didn't seem as crisp as it should have. plenty of action and bass though, no doubt about that but I wasn't completely blown away by the whole thing. it could be because the acting and just the whole movie was putrid to say the least. quite possibly the worst acting i've seen in quite some time. overall it was very difficult to sit through the whole thing...even for the bass. it really could have been a cool movie...premise-wise, but boy am i glad i didn't buy it. if you actually liked it...then more power to you, but man i thought it was bad.
> 
> On a second note, i just finished watching season 2 of daredevil, and there are more than a few moments of some pretty deep bass. it's not constant, but when it happens it matches what you are seeing on screen and really adds to the show. I really liked the take on the punisher, and was glad to see kingpin back. i'm not sure they could have chosen two better people to play those characters.


----------



## pennynike1

A lot of fun bass scenes in Insidious 3:






8:30 to 9:00


18:18 to 18:43


19:48 to 20:08


27:10 to 27:30


29:50 to 30:10


37:40 to 37:55


39:40 to 40:05


40:30 to 41:35


49:20 TO 49:35


55:00 TO 55:05


57:20


58:50


108:30 TO 109:30


11650 TO 11725


12000 TO 12230


12430 TO 12513


13020 to 13035


----------



## NewOrlnsDukie

Fatshaft said:


> OMFG!
> This movie has to be the *new record* in the 30HZ range movie to date.
> Those notes are *mind boggling loud* and will pump the sh!t out of your subs.
> 
> Going to watch it tonight!


This movie is un-friggin-believable.

My whole neighborhood was shaking when I watched this w/ my PSA T18.

Can't wait to play it in my 'pushing the limits' room (which has an Epik Conquest and an SVS PC-13 Ultra) tomorrow.


----------



## NorthSky

Yes, but it has lots of bass @ 30Hz, peaking real high.


----------



## Hopinater

I finally got a chance to watch Deadpool and thought it was great. Very nice bass and overall audio was very good… I only wish I had Atmos so I could have experienced that as well. 

For those who posted this movie is not for kids you weren't kidding. It's totally inappropriate on so many levels it boggles my mind. But it's also hilarious in a lot of places. One point I had trouble catching my breath I was laughing so hard at Deadpool's wise a$$ humor.


----------



## Mongo171

Hopinater said:


> I finally got a chance to watch Deadpool and thought it was great. Very nice bass and overall audio was very good… I only wish I had Atmos so I could have experienced that as well.
> 
> For those who posted this movie is not for kids you weren't kidding. It's totally inappropriate on so many levels it boggles my mind. But it's also hilarious in a lot of places. One point I had trouble catching my breath I was laughing so hard at Deadpool's wise a$$ humor.


Ryan Reynolds is a hoot. I have Deadpool on its way. Can't wait!


----------



## Toe

Hopinater said:


> I finally got a chance to watch Deadpool and thought it was great. Very nice bass and overall audio was very good… I only wish I had Atmos so I could have experienced that as well.
> 
> For those who posted this movie is not for kids you weren't kidding. It's totally inappropriate on so many levels it boggles my mind. But it's also hilarious in a lot of places. One point I had trouble catching my breath I was laughing so hard at Deadpool's wise a$$ humor.



I actually rented/watched this last night as well Hop and agree with everything you said. I thought it was a great change of pace compared to all the teenage geared superhero movies out there. Great A/V and bass throughout as well!

Also bought (against my better judgement ) and watched Gods of Egypt today since Best Buy had it for $13 and the rental doesn't have the lossless track. Loaded with hard hitting bass, but one watch would have been enough and I should have rented. Oh well.


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> I actually rented/watched this last night as well Hop and agree with everything you said. I thought it was a great change of pace compared to all the teenage geared superhero movies out there. Great A/V and bass throughout as well!
> 
> Also bought (against my better judgement ) and watched Gods of Egypt today since Best Buy had it for $13 and the rental doesn't have the lossless track. Loaded with hard hitting bass, but one watch would have been enough and I should have rented. Oh well.


Well you're out about $10 buying the movie instead of renting but look on the bright side, you have another heavy hitting bass movie in the collection that you can revisit from time to time. You can never have too much demo material.


----------



## teckademic

MrGrey said:


> Dam i wish i didn't have good eyes like this... or watched transformers many dam times
> 
> Same scene different films. all the numbers on both C-17's are the same, the position of the plane parts on the tale, the building all the way in the back. the TF2 image is zoomed in as we can see but its pretty much reused footage which kinda sucks because i loved the film and it would of total OK if it was just been left out.
> 
> 
> Top 13 Hours and bottom TF2.. i would of been happy if this didn't happen but yeah that poison had to seep somewhere lol. *i just found one more scene that was from TF2 but is used in this film. *i guess the 50 Million dollar budget is nothing close the 200 million of TF2, plus i am sure this kind of film isn't too great to promote the armed forced compared to TF2.


^^^ nice catch, but I believe Michael Bay is known for doing this. I remember watching a youtube video showing how he reuses the same shots for different films.


----------



## Hopinater

Wow, I thought I had good eyes because of catching inconsistencies occurring in the same film, but I would never have caught something like this in two different films. Very good catch.


----------



## Dk3y

pennynike1 said:


> Insidious is my favorite horror movie and I just watched it again today. There are quite a few nice bass scenes in this movie, and the story makes it that much more satisfying for me.


First Insideous is a great movie with lots of bass scenes. My personal favorite is The Conjuring followed by Oculus.


----------



## Mark Guebert

Hopinater said:


> I finally got a chance to watch Deadpool and thought it was great. Very nice bass and overall audio was very good… I only wish I had Atmos so I could have experienced that as well.
> 
> For those who posted this movie is not for kids you weren't kidding. It's totally inappropriate on so many levels it boggles my mind. But it's also hilarious in a lot of places. One point I had trouble catching my breath I was laughing so hard at Deadpool's wise a$$ humor.


I also thought deadpool had pretty good LFE qualities particularly the fight scene at the end on the ship. However unless I am mistaken the ATMOS soundtrack is only available on the UHD bluray.


----------



## lizrussspike

Dk3y said:


> First Insideous is a great movie with lots of bass scenes. My personal favorite is The Conjuring followed by Oculus.


 @Dk3y,
The Conjuring was pretty good with some good bass moments. Looking forward to the 2nd Conjuring movie!


----------



## Mrkazador

Kung Fu Panda 3 looks to be disappointing in the bass department. Low level LFE and starts to roll off around 25-30hz.
I saw the conjuring 2 this weekend and didn't notice any good lfe but it could have been the theater.


----------



## beastaudio

Some great spec lab caps from Mr Bosso of Deadpool. Some seriously good stuff as I have been saying since watching it 

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...ssobass-raptor-system-3-a-7.html#post44606249


----------



## Hopinater

beastaudio said:


> Some great spec lab caps from Mr Bosso of Deadpool. Some seriously good stuff as I have been saying since watching it
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...ssobass-raptor-system-3-a-7.html#post44606249


I'm seriously considering buying that movie but I'll need to keep the kids away from it. They do not need to be seeing it. But man that movie is funny… and well made.


----------



## digler84

Hopinater said:


> I'm seriously considering buying that movie but I'll need to keep the kids away from it. They do not need to be seeing it. But man that movie is funny… and well made.


i'd really like to buy it too, but my kids are dying to see it and if it were in the house they would get into it when i was at work. they are home alone while i'm at work during the summers. i rented it when they weren't around....and it was well worth the rental. great movie, great bass.


edit: i should have stayed away from amazon. deadpool for 11.99 on blu. just couldn't pass it up.


----------



## pennynike1

And the winner for most annoying child in a movie goes to "Dragon Blade!" Anyone can direct me time stamps for this movie? The acting is fairly bad and I am having problems just getting through it. The storyline just ain't helping.


----------



## lizrussspike

digler84 said:


> i'd really like to buy it too, but my kids are dying to see it and if it were in the house they would get into it when i was at work. they are home alone while i'm at work during the summers. i rented it when they weren't around....and it was well worth the rental. great movie, great bass.
> 
> 
> edit: i should have stayed away from amazon. deadpool for 11.99 on blu. just couldn't pass it up.


 @digler84 ,
At that price, what a great buy! Just checked and still is 11.99. Guess I will pop that into the cart. Thanks.


----------



## digler84

lizrussspike said:


> @digler84 ,
> At that price, what a great buy! Just checked and still is 11.99. Guess I will pop that into the cart. Thanks.


my point exactly...couldn't pass it up for 11. and i'm always happy to pass on a good deal when i see one.


----------



## newc33

Bout to give London has fallen a spin, after that 10 cloverfeild lane


----------



## Alan P

London Has Fallen...meh.

10 Cloverfield Lane had some great bass moments (absolutely does NOT compare to Cloverfield in the bass department) and I really enjoyed it as a movie.

I don't want to spoil anything, so...




Spoiler



Was this intended as a sequel to Cloverfield? Until the last 10 minutes, I didn't think so...but towards the end I see how it _could _be.


----------



## newc33

3/4 done with London has fallen

Not impressed so far


----------



## pennynike1

newc33 said:


> 3/4 done with London has fallen
> 
> Not impressed so far


That's a shame, because Olympus has fallen had some very prolific bass!


----------



## Mongo171

That's the THX standard.


----------



## Mongo171

MrGrey said:


> That's pretty incredible, what sub will be playing these sounds? i don't remember seeing subs going so far up. i guess movie theaters?


Subs without LPF's. I know I wouldn't want my sub playing so high. It would muddy the hell out of the bass and midrange.


----------



## Mongo171

MrGrey said:


> Well good luck to those guys thanks for the information.


I guess that's DIY system stuff. They use active xo's for their subs and speakers.


----------



## Alan P

MrGrey said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> it literally has nothing to do with Cloverfiel, its in the so called same universe whatever the hell that means.





Spoiler



I thought that maybe the aliens at the end were the follow-up attack to the Cloverfield monster...maybe....???


----------



## lizrussspike

digler84 said:


> my point exactly...couldn't pass it up for 11. and i'm always happy to pass on a good deal when i see one.


 right digler84 ,
Now I went from rental guy to owner guy! Cool flick.


----------



## Alan P

MrGrey said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing that connects them in my memory and opinion is that satellite that fell in the last film and the guy talking about satellites and some problem with them him working with the government? idk i was so bored i only woke up when the alien part came





Spoiler



My thought was that the monster in Cloverfield (who came to earth in the ship that crashed into the ocean that you see in the final scene of the film) was the 1st wave, and the aliens in Cloverfield Lane were the 2nd (or 3rd, or 4th) wave. That is, if there is supposed to be a connection between the two films at all.


----------



## XBR11

I watched 10 Cloverfield Lane and Zootoopia last night. Both had enjoyable bass in them.

As for 10 Cloverfield Lane, there were basically two movies - one movie before the ending (which was almost a made for TV movie from the 80s), and the ending. Both were different. I enjoyed the ending (though she seemed a little too calm). Michele in 10 Cloverfield Lane, reminded me of Marlena Diamond in Cloverfield. Maybe it was the hair.


----------



## newc33

Ya I'd say they both had enjoyable bass but nothing real great. There was a part in 10cl where they were at the table and you hear some pretty loud deep stuff. I'd like to see a graph for it. I don't remember the time though, I'll have to check again


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Watched San Andreas last night. Some good bass but not a movie I'd use to demo sw. Movie was what one would expect I will say however the end really let the movie down.


----------



## newc33

Okay so the part of 10 cloverfeild lane I was talking about was 55:45-60:10. Anyone got a graph?


----------



## buddhamus

newc33 said:


> Ya I'd say they both had enjoyable bass but nothing real great. There was a part in 10cl where they were at the table and you hear some pretty loud deep stuff. I'd like to see a graph for it. I don't remember the time though, I'll have to check again


I know the part u are talking about..... It knocked the light cover of my overheads in the equipment closet lol..... Really need that part graphed lol

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonNo10

Alan P said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My thought was that the monster in Cloverfield (who came to earth in the ship that crashed into the ocean that you see in the final scene of the film) was the 1st wave, and the aliens in Cloverfield Lane were the 2nd (or 3rd, or 4th) wave. That is, if there is supposed to be a connection between the two films at all.





Spoiler



My understanding is John Goodman explains that in war they send in the big guns to soften the defences and then send in the infantry to eliminate anything left. The fact that the women that was trying to get entry into the bunker says "It only bit me a little" or something like that indicates that it's the same species (1st movie a person explodes after being bitten). Also the organic ship that lifts the female leads car up has the exact same leg structure as the Cloverfield monster. I've watched this a few times and that's my interpretation of 10 Cloverfield. I could be wrong.


----------



## Mrkazador

newc33 said:


> Okay so the part of 10 cloverfeild lane I was talking about was 55:45-60:10. Anyone got a graph?


This is at 00:55:45 -> 00:56:10


----------



## lizrussspike

jsmiddleton4 said:


> Watched San Andreas last night. Some good bass but not a movie I'd use to demo sw. Movie was what one would expect I will say however the end really let the movie down.


 @jsmiddleton4 ,
But the dam scene was great! Really got things shaking.


----------



## XBR11

Watched two of my favorite movies last night: Starship Troopers and The Man From UNCLE.

Starship Troopers – things I love about it
Beautiful lead characters
Dizzy
The deep space rumble of the battleships
The bugs’ plasma shots into outerspace
The music at the school dance
The invasion landing
The attack of the bugs on the fort
Neil Patrick Harris in a neo-Nazi uniform.
The one-liners:
“Rico, I’m dying, but its okay, because I got to have you”
“Remember your training, and you will make it out alive!”
“Somebody made a BIG goddamn mistake!”
“They whacked us Johnny!” (or something similar)​
The Man From UNCLE – things I love about it
Never met anyone that saw the film in the theater, but everyone I have shown it to has really liked it.
How the movie is nothing at all like the old tv show
The asymmetrical opening music (the drums only come from the left front speaker)
How Gaby steals your eyes whenever she is shown. Even her humming.
How the music from radios (dance in hotel, truck radio at factory) starts out mono and blossoms out from there.
The faulty torture chair
The distant missile boom
The dune buggy chase!!
*The tolling clock!!!!* Sets my walls to vibrating​Too bad that the movie was not successful enough to warrant a sequel. Would love to see the cast together again.


----------



## newc33

Mrkazador said:


> newc33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so the part of 10 cloverfeild lane I was talking about was 55:45-60:10. Anyone got a graph?
> 
> 
> 
> This is at 00:55:45 -> 00:56:10
Click to expand...

I gotta say I thought the graph would look a little more violent than that. My subs were at about -10mv during that scene and it really had my room shaking.


----------



## Hopinater

newc33 said:


> I gotta say I thought the graph would look a little more violent than that. My subs were at about -10mv during that scene and it really had my room shaking.


That's because you're subs are beasts. They would probably still shake your room at -20.


----------



## newc33

Hopinater said:


> That's because you're subs are beasts. They would probably still shake your room at -20.


Lol ya your probably right hop. 

This is an awsome week because my neihbors are moving so I pretty much been enjoying a ton of bass movies pretty loud too. Calling in a noise complaint isn't to likely since their on their way out anyway. That's my thoughts anyway lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## newc33

Mrkazador said:


> This is at 00:55:45 -> 00:56:10


I really need to learn how to do theese graphs. What's a good starting point? I know nothing about it. Spec lab right?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkazador

newc33 said:


> I really need to learn how to do theese graphs. What's a good starting point? I know nothing about it. Spec lab right?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Yeah its spec lab. I don't think there is a tutorial set up anywhere on how to do this, the info is scattered in posts.


----------



## newc33

Sounds about right lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassment

SimonNo10 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is John Goodman explains that in war they send in the big guns to soften the defences and then send in the infantry to eliminate anything left. The fact that the women that was trying to get entry into the bunker says "It only bit me a little" or something like that indicates that it's the same species (1st movie a person explodes after being bitten). Also the organic ship that lifts the female leads car up has the exact same leg structure as the Cloverfield monster. I've watched this a few times and that's my interpretation of 10 Cloverfield. I could be wrong.


I don't know why the studio is saying 10 Cloverfield isn't a sequel to Cloverfield. As far as I'm concerned, it's a direct sequel. There are way too many things that line up perfectly.


----------



## fredxr2d2

Those of you who watched Zootopia, did you remember the scene with the subway train exploding having much bass to it? I watched it last night and while the elephants/other large animals had some nice "presence" in the LFE department, the train explosion seemed like it had almost nothing to me. Just wondering if it was some really high level sub 20Hz stuff that my subs can't reproduce, or if it just wasn't there. Listening at -5 MV with subs running about 4-5dB hot under 60Hz.


----------



## digler84

Watched 13 hours last night. Wow, talk about an immersive movie. i don't know about the rest of you, but i lost myself in this one and found myself nervous, agitated, and basically on the edge of my seat. The audio was fantastic, camera work was a little bay-ish, but good picture for sure. bass hits were powerful and plentiful...and whoever said each gun type had its own signature sound was right. very cool indeed. very cool flick and a thumbs up from this guy.


----------



## PioManiac

MrGrey said:


> 100% same experience! I already watched it two and a half times already and its crazy!. I have three people who wants to watch the film so that's three more time and I'm totally ready!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Be sure to watch ALL the bonus disc material before you repeat watch this.
You'll gain a full perspective from the actual guys who lived through that nightmare and contributed to the production of the movie. Hats off to Michael Bay for telling the real story from the soldiers perspective.


----------



## pennynike1

XBR11 said:


> Watched two of my favorite movies last night: Starship Troopers and The Man From UNCLE.
> 
> Starship Troopers – things I love about it
> Beautiful lead characters
> Dizzy
> The deep space rumble of the battleships
> The bugs’ plasma shots into outerspace
> The music at the school dance
> The invasion landing
> The attack of the bugs on the fort
> Neil Patrick Harris in a neo-Nazi uniform.
> The one-liners:
> “Rico, I’m dying, but its okay, because I got to have you”
> “Remember your training, and you will make it out alive!”
> “Somebody made a BIG goddamn mistake!”
> “They whacked us Johnny!” (or something similar)​
> The Man From UNCLE – things I love about it
> Never met anyone that saw the film in the theater, but everyone I have shown it to has really liked it.
> How the movie is nothing at all like the old tv show
> The asymmetrical opening music (the drums only come from the left front speaker)
> How Gaby steals your eyes whenever she is shown. Even her humming.
> How the music from radios (dance in hotel, truck radio at factory) starts out mono and blossoms out from there.
> The faulty torture chair
> The distant missile boom
> The dune buggy chase!!
> *The tolling clock!!!!* Sets my walls to vibrating​Too bad that the movie was not successful enough to warrant a sequel. Would love to see the cast together again.


I also love both of these movies! To me, both are about shifting perceptions.

Starship Troopers is that B movie you just can't help but like. The lead character's motivational speaches to the troops are completely stolen from the former commander and his good friend got off to a terrible start by butting in line. "Do you want live forever?"

Man from Uncle is incredible because of The chemistry of Gaby and Armie Hammer's character, Illya. It isn't often I find myself liking a Russian spy over the American spy I should be cheering for.


----------



## XBR11

I also love Pacific Rim. Giant robots versus giant alien monsters - what's not to love!?


----------



## pennynike1

*Pacific Rim*



XBR11 said:


> I also love Pacific Rim. Giant robots versus giant alien monsters - what's not to love!?


You forgot to mention the distinctive walk from the lead that is so reminiscent of the swagger he carried in Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## mantaraydesign

Anyone know if these 2 movies got any bass:

- Big Hero 6 (2015)

- Inside Out (2015)


Thanks!


----------



## lizrussspike

+1 Big Hero 6 has some great bass


----------



## chucky7

Wow. 13th hour was loud and awesome. I like its bass better than Star Wars VII. I think this movie has the most mid bass among war movies. It's easily my favorite so far in 2016.


----------



## QuiGonJosh

PioManiac said:


> Be sure to watch ALL the bonus disc material before you repeat watch this.
> You'll gain a full perspective from the actual guys who lived through that nightmare and contributed to the production of the movie. Hats off to Michael Bay for telling the real story from the soldiers perspective.


The vast majority of the film has been debunked as hogwash.


----------



## QuiGonJosh

GLBright said:


> By non-partial observers or by those with an agenda? This isn't a place for political commentary.


From the people who were involved. But go ahead, listen to those involved in the film trying to sell you the authenticity of the film and that are being reimbursed to attempt give the film some credence, even thought it has none. Ignore the people not being paid and speaking the truth.

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## GLBright

To whom are you speaking? I was just curious as to where you received that information and why you felt it necessary to post it here.


----------



## GLBright

MrGrey said:


> I am not talking bad towards you. I was replying with my experience and thoughts based on what your reply to that guy.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Sorry MrGrey, that wasn't directed at you. I haven't yet seen the movie so I can't attest to its legitimacy. I don't think anyone can. My wife saw it in our modest HT while I was outside. I can say that the bass was as impressive as I have ever heard from our front porch.


----------



## PioManiac

QuiGonJosh said:


> The vast majority of the film has been debunked as hogwash.


If you're referring to the CIA head claiming he never issued the "stand down" order.
...well he's obviously not being paid and trying to convince the world he really wasn't the arsehole that was portrayed on screen.
Naturally the politicians will do everything in their power to cover their asses as well.

https://www.theguardian.com/film/2016/jan/15/michael-bay-benghazi-movie-13-hours-film-inaccurate

http://mediamatters.org/blog/2014/09/11/facts-media-havent-covered-from-the-new-13-hour/200729

http://time.com/4178593/benghazi-movie-13-hours-accuracy-fact-check/

Reqardless of the politics that led up to the events, sh!t happened, fighting in sued, people died...and the Fight to save U.S. lives and paying the ultimate price against multiple waves from multiple angles against incredible odds was what made the film for me...and that has never been disputed.


----------



## Defcon

A few dead US soldiers is a national outcry but hundred of thousands of dead innocent civilians is ignored by everyone and even justified. Its just another movie glorifying our military machine much like ZDT, American Sniper etc and repeats the mass media message.

As demo material its pretty great though.


----------



## digler84

on a lighter note....just watched 5th wave. the movie itself it pretty forgettable story-wise. there are a few decent LFE moments, but there easily could have been more. on top of all that, the ending was clearly setting up another movie, but it was a huge letdown after suffering through the rest of the flick. pretty sure i won't bother with the sequel though.


----------



## digler84

Defcon said:


> A few dead US soldiers is a national outcry but hundred of thousands of dead innocent civilians is ignored by everyone and even justified. Its just another movie glorifying our military machine much like ZDT, American Sniper etc and repeats the mass media message.
> 
> As demo material its pretty great though.


i'm gonna duck for cover after this comment. getting a little off track here too.


----------



## digler84

MrGrey said:


> Maze Runner 2 is pretty much the same, pretty much a preview and setup for the next film and the bass wasn't as good as the first. I saw the blu Ray for the film you just watched at best buy and just laughed and walked away lol, not worth money at all.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


thankfully only $2 at the redbox. might have overpaid, but oh well.


----------



## Defcon

digler84 said:


> i'm gonna duck for cover after this comment. getting a little off track here too.


Yes sorry for the OT comment, lets get back to talking bass!


----------



## Mongo171

Speaking of Anton, new Star Trek movie out next month.


----------



## lizrussspike

Defcon said:


> A few dead US soldiers is a national outcry but hundred of thousands of dead innocent civilians is ignored by everyone and even justified. Its just another movie glorifying our military machine much like ZDT, American Sniper etc and repeats the mass media message.
> 
> As demo material its pretty great though.


Glorifying the freedom that most take for granted right?
You must have served:serious:


----------



## discone

MrGrey said:


> *I think 2016 is done bass movie wise,* I can't think if any big name film coming out anytime soon to Blu-Ray.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


What?  We are only half-way through the year and given movie's go to Blu-ray 2-4 month's after the theater, we have plenty of time to see if some of these film's will give us some Bass! 


Mechanic: Resurrection, Kubo and the Two Strings, Suicide Squad, Underworld: Blood Wars and so many more. Although Underworld does come out in October so that may not make it to blu before the end of the year. Let's not count us done yet as I still have hope.


----------



## XBR11

Joy - 2015 - Jennifer Lawrence

Rented and watched this movie. Always a pleasure to watch Jennifer Lawrence work.

The only bass in the movie was when a plane flew overhead. It felt like the sound engineer was bored just doing dialogue all day, so he went to the director and bugged him to let him put in some loud bass. Superfluous.

Watching the movie, at first I thought that everyone was overplayed as an engaging, whimsical technique that the director liked to use to tell the story. On reflection, I truly believe that director was doing this to ridicule Joy Mangano (whose last name was never mentioned once). I feel that the director didn't like Joy, her story, or having to do this movie, so he decided to ridicule Joy's story by showing her "claims" to the nth degree. Like if Joy had said that her mother watched a lot of soap operas, then the director always had her mother in bed all day and night watching soap operas and incapable of doing anything else. Like if Joy had said her father was not encouraging, then the director always had her father say terrible, horrible things about her all the time. If Joy had said that her half sister was negative at times, then the director always had her belittling Joy to her children. Like if Joy had said that her initial business partners were not the best, then the director always had the business partners trying to financially ruin Joy. Like if Joy had said that her first sales on QVC were good, then the directory had Joy's first sales on QVC break the all-time record. Why the director had Joy's ex-husband as a lay-about singer, I can't guess. Or why he made her grandmother as nutty.

I can't think how to summarize this "review", except to ask the question to the film maker 'Why did you make this movie?'.


----------



## Scott Simonian

MrGrey said:


> O crap i almost forgot to ask you guys what do you think of Star Trek 2009 4K Atmos audio blu-ray? Will the audio be ruined or just add-on channels to enhance what's already there?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


It's a whole new mix so anything can happen.

Hopefully all the good parts of the mix are intact but with the added immersion of four discrete overhead speaker locations.


----------



## Hopinater

digler84 said:


> Watched 13 hours last night. Wow, talk about an immersive movie. i don't know about the rest of you, but i lost myself in this one and found myself nervous, agitated, and basically on the edge of my seat. The audio was fantastic, camera work was a little bay-ish, but good picture for sure. bass hits were powerful and plentiful...and whoever said each gun type had its own signature sound was right. very cool indeed. very cool flick and a thumbs up from this guy.


Yeah I watched this a couple of days ago and I have to say I thought it was great. This is going to sound strange but I got so wrapped up in the movie that I never even paid that much attention to the bass itself. I know it was there and it was powerful but I forgot to take note of it. Personally I think this movie is worth buying, which I intend on doing. 

As far as the political debate (regarding this movie) is concerned I'll keep my opinions to myself. If I wanted to talk politics and conspiracy theories I would log onto to CNN.


----------



## pennynike1

*against all odds*

Joy was just not good, but the actual accomplishment of what she did was pretty spectacular. I think the idea was to show that she had very little of a support system and accomplished amazing things when everything was stacked against. Like you say though, they way overdid it and Deniro's performance brings anything but Joy to the movie.



XBR11 said:


> Joy - 2015 - Jennifer Lawrence
> 
> Rented and watched this movie. Always a pleasure to watch Jennifer Lawrence work.
> 
> The only bass in the movie was when a plane flew overhead. It felt like the sound engineer was bored just doing dialogue all day, so he went to the director and bugged him to let him put in some loud bass. Superfluous.
> 
> Watching the movie, at first I thought that everyone was overplayed as an engaging, whimsical technique that the director liked to use to tell the story. On reflection, I truly believe that director was doing this to ridicule Joy Mangano (whose last name was never mentioned once). I feel that the director didn't like Joy, her story, or having to do this movie, so he decided to ridicule Joy's story by showing her "claims" to the nth degree. Like if Joy had said that her mother watched a lot of soap operas, then the director always had her mother in bed all day and night watching soap operas and incapable of doing anything else. Like if Joy had said her father was not encouraging, then the director always had her father say terrible, horrible things about her all the time. If Joy had said that her half sister was negative at times, then the director always had her belittling Joy to her children. Like if Joy had said that her initial business partners were not the best, then the director always had the business partners trying to financially ruin Joy. Like if Joy had said that her first sales on QVC were good, then the directory had Joy's first sales on QVC break the all-time record. Why the director had Joy's ex-husband as a lay-about singer, I can't guess. Or why he made her grandmother as nutty.
> 
> I can't think how to summarize this "review", except to ask the question to the film maker 'Why did you make this movie?'.


----------



## rhed

Watched Live Free or Die Hard yesterday after watching the game. So much impact with the gun shots. Especially the apartment shoot out scene. I forgot how much bass this movie puts out overall . This time I watched it at -6 MLV. Geezus!


----------



## Scott Simonian

Yeah, that's one of my favorite scenes. Awesome deep bass with each shot but punchy at the same time. 

I should go watch it again now! 


Just recently watched Battle:LA which has similar type bass. For bass, HIGHLY RECOMMENDED. Check it out if you haven't ever.


----------



## digler84

Hopinater said:


> Yeah I watched this a couple of days ago and I have to say I thought it was great. This is going to sound strange but I got so wrapped up in the movie that I never even paid that much attention to the bass itself. I know it was there and it was powerful but I forgot to take note of it. Personally I think this movie is worth buying, which I intend on doing.
> 
> As far as the political debate (regarding this movie) is concerned I'll keep my opinions to myself. If I wanted to talk politics and conspiracy theories I would log onto to CNN.


it's definitely there hop. even the gunshots have some pop to them depending on the gun that is being shot. as usual, i agree with your assessment though. I really don't think the bass was the highlight of this movie, but there is enough to add impact with gunshots and mortar shells. 


on a side note, i just finished watching 10 cloverfield way. i wasn't sure what to expect with this movie as i didn't really read too much about it before hand. obviously i am familiar with the OG cloverfield, and this one has tones of the first, but it's not directly stated that they are linked. considering that there are really only 3 people in the entire movie, i think it was really well done for what it was. John Goodman was pretty darn good in this one...but i've slowly become a fan of many of his films. you just never really know if his character is a good guy or bad guy, and 10 C certainly follows suit. bass-wise, the movie doesn't have a ton of instances, but when it does hit it delivers! super punchy in spots yet boomtastic in other areas. this isn't my typical genre that i go for, but i found myself engrossed in it none the less. i haven't decided if it's one to purchase or if it was good enough as a rental but i definitely recommend at least a rental to check it out.


----------



## digler84

rhed said:


> Watched Live Free or Die Hard yesterday after watching the game. So much impact with the gun shots. Especially the apartment shoot out scene. I forgot how much bass this movie puts out overall . This time I watched it at -6 MLV. Geezus!


this has always been one of my go to scenes for impactful bass. that sub machine gun that they use just shakes the couch every time it goes off. i've always loved that scene in particular, but the whole movie has some pretty fantastic audio. with that being said, the one right ater (a good day to die hard) was pretty awesome in the audio category as well. very dynamic, very impactful. if you haven't seen that one and you like the series, i recommend checking it out. it continues the over the top chase scenes and i found the story to be fairly interesting. a few twists along the way too.


----------



## lizrussspike

digler84 said:


> this has always been one of my go to scenes for impactful bass. that sub machine gun that they use just shakes the couch every time it goes off. i've always loved that scene in particular, but the whole movie has some pretty fantastic audio. with that being said, the one right ater (a good day to die hard) was pretty awesome in the audio category as well. very dynamic, very impactful. if you haven't seen that one and you like the series, i recommend checking it out. it continues the over the top chase scenes and i found the story to be fairly interesting. a few twists along the way too.


 A Good Day to Die Hard has some good stuff, but so many explosions in Live Free or Die Hard, that just make that the LFE quantity better-IMHO. The audio in most of the later Die Hard movies are done pretty well. I do not have ATMOS, but all my speakers are pretty active in the Die Hard movies...they are pretty darn action packed.


----------



## javanpohl

So I spent $40 to get a 3D version of The Finest Hours and was initially disappointed to see that it came with a DTS high resolution track not a master audio track; however, I didn't feel like I was missing out on anything at all while watching the movie. That was one of the best home theater experiences of my life. Just thinking back to the rescue scene, I find myself unconsciously holding my breath. 

Great 3D, great sound, and great bass.


----------



## javanpohl

So apparently the DTS:X mix on the UHD disc of Independence Day is a monster. Any word yet if the bass any different from the older DTS 5.1 mixes?


----------



## digler84

lizrussspike said:


> A Good Day to Die Hard has some good stuff, but so many explosions in Live Free or Die Hard, that just make that the LFE quantity better-IMHO. The audio in most of the later Die Hard movies are done pretty well. I do not have ATMOS, but all my speakers are pretty active in the Die Hard movies...they are pretty darn action packed.


oh, i agree 100%. i was just pointing out that the newer one is no audio slouch either if you like that genre.


----------



## lizrussspike

@ digler84 , Plus I imagine with your subs, you should have quite the feeling?
You do have four subs, correct?


----------



## digler84

not yet! lol. no, i only have one v3600i right now. i had dual xv15se for a while, but couldn't resist the eye candy. i'm saving right now for a second. can't decide if i can squeeze another v3600 in the room or not. may have to go v1800 for the other corner. but trust me, the v3600 certainly isn't lacking on those flicks.


----------



## lizrussspike

digler84 said:


> not yet! lol. no, i only have one v3600i right now. i had dual xv15se for a while, but couldn't resist the eye candy. i'm saving right now for a second. can't decide if i can squeeze another v3600 in the room or not. may have to go v1800 for the other corner. but trust me, the v3600 certainly isn't lacking on those flicks.


 Ah, a second V3600i, now that will be fun, and really enjoy some LFE.


----------



## brahman12

John Wick had a couple scenes with some very powerful gun blasts.....very good bass movie. Even the bass in the music when he goes to the Red Circle nightclub sounded sweet. Nice little dips and drops during the drum and bass song playing....very smooth. I recently upgraded my subs and now have dual PSA V3600's thumping in my theater room. So I have been watching movies all over again. War of the Worlds felt like my house was being ripped apart. I always remembered the pod emergence scene and when the pod is chasing them after they took the minivan from the mechanic's garage. But I never experienced some of the other scenes quite as powerfully with my previous set up. This flick is a bass monster, for real. Right up there with Cloverfield, maybe not as many scenes as Cloverfield, but bass quality is right up there. Cloverfield sounded absolutely ridiculous (in a mind-numbingly great way) and sometimes downright scary. In the Heart of the Sea had a few powerful bass scenes that are demo worthy too, with some great Atmos as well.


----------



## Bassment

javanpohl said:


> So apparently the DTS:X mix on the UHD disc of Independence Day is a monster. Any word yet if the bass any different from the older DTS 5.1 mixes?


oh I really really really hope this is true. I love this movie and was so disappointed watching it on my system at how terrible the sound was


----------



## lizrussspike

brahman12 said:


> John Wick had a couple scenes with some very powerful gun blasts.....very good bass movie. Even the bass in the music when he goes to the Red Circle nightclub sounded sweet. Nice little dips and drops during the drum and bass song playing....very smooth. I recently upgraded my subs and now have dual PSA V3600's thumping in my theater room. So I have been watching movies all over again. War of the Worlds felt like my house was being ripped apart. I always remembered the pod emergence scene and when the pod is chasing them after they took the minivan from the mechanic's garage. But I never experienced some of the other scenes quite as powerfully with my previous set up. This flick is a bass monster, for real. Right up there with Cloverfield, maybe not as many scenes as Cloverfield, but bass quality is right up there. Cloverfield sounded absolutely ridiculous (in a mind-numbingly great way) and sometimes downright scary. In the Heart of the Sea had a few powerful bass scenes that are demo worthy too, with some great Atmos as well.


 Right on brahman12 ,
I have re-watched so many movies since acquiring the V3600, it is just amazing, and you have dual
John Wick club scene is a great demo material as well as WoTW. Get ahold of MMFR(Mad Max) as it has some pounding LFE. So many movies that I would love to demo with dual V3600's.
Well done!


----------



## Mongo171

Deadpool. Damn!!!


----------



## newc33

brahman12 said:


> John Wick had a couple scenes with some very powerful gun blasts.....very good bass movie.


I also like the sledgehammer scene as well. Great bass as he tears up the concrete


----------



## lizrussspike

^+1 Deadpool is a Great flick for the adults, and even a cameo from Stan himself.


----------



## beastaudio

digler84 said:


> it's definitely there hop. even the gunshots have some pop to them depending on the gun that is being shot. as usual, i agree with your assessment though. I really don't think the bass was the highlight of this movie, but there is enough to add impact with gunshots and mortar shells.
> 
> 
> on a side note, i just finished watching 10 cloverfield way. i wasn't sure what to expect with this movie as i didn't really read too much about it before hand. obviously i am familiar with the OG cloverfield, and this one has tones of the first, but it's not directly stated that they are linked. considering that there are really only 3 people in the entire movie, i think it was really well done for what it was. John Goodman was pretty darn good in this one...but i've slowly become a fan of many of his films. you just never really know if his character is a good guy or bad guy, and 10 C certainly follows suit. bass-wise, the movie doesn't have a ton of instances, but when it does hit it delivers! super punchy in spots yet boomtastic in other areas. this isn't my typical genre that i go for, but i found myself engrossed in it none the less. i haven't decided if it's one to purchase or if it was good enough as a rental but i definitely recommend at least a rental to check it out.


Definitely not much quantity, but when it did show up, the bass track had my flinch a few times. Pretty exciting. The wife walked down during one scene at the right time and was crazy surprised at one of the effects.


----------



## digler84

beastaudio said:


> Definitely not much quantity, but when it did show up, the bass track had my flinch a few times. Pretty exciting. The wife walked down during one scene at the right time and was crazy surprised at one of the effects.


yup, even the part at the very beginning that basically got the whole scenario started. that got my attention real quick! very impactful to say the least. quiet, quiet, quiet......BAM!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## rhed

brahman12 said:


> John Wick had a couple scenes with some very powerful gun blasts.....very good bass movie. Even the bass in the music when he goes to the Red Circle nightclub sounded sweet. Nice little dips and drops during the drum and bass song playing....very smooth. I recently upgraded my subs and now have dual PSA V3600's thumping in my theater room. So I have been watching movies all over again. War of the Worlds felt like my house was being ripped apart. I always remembered the pod emergence scene and when the pod is chasing them after they took the minivan from the mechanic's garage. But I never experienced some of the other scenes quite as powerfully with my previous set up. This flick is a bass monster, for real. Right up there with Cloverfield, maybe not as many scenes as Cloverfield, but bass quality is right up there. Cloverfield sounded absolutely ridiculous (in a mind-numbingly great way) and sometimes downright scary. In the Heart of the Sea had a few powerful bass scenes that are demo worthy too, with some great Atmos as well.


Yea, I like this one as well. Especially the ATMOS mix. After I moved my 4 JTR Slanted 8's to the the top for ATMOS duty. Then replaced my 4 surrounds to JTR 210RT. This was my first movie I watched to test run the ATMOS. That Night Club scene was just insane. From the surround mix down to the LFE. I had my subs engaged too. What a friggin ride..


----------



## PioManiac

Scott Simonian said:


> Just recently watched Battle:LA which has similar type bass. For bass, HIGHLY RECOMMENDED. Check it out if you haven't ever.


I pulled that one off my top shelf just last night for a spin. 
Great Bass flick, one of my Favorites.

I just got a couple more Blurays in the mail today,
Watched them several times already on the movie channel 
but wanted hard copies in my steelbook collection.


----------



## brahman12

lizrussspike said:


> Right on brahman12 ,
> I have re-watched so many movies since acquiring the V3600, it is just amazing, and you have dual
> John Wick club scene is a great demo material as well as WoTW. Get ahold of MMFR(Mad Max) as it has some pounding LFE. So many movies that I would love to demo with dual V3600's.
> Well done!


I have Mad Max but haven't watched it in the new set up. Just like you said....there are soooo many movies I am anxious to watch all over again with my twins....Almost played hookie from work today just to stay home and crank it, lol.


----------



## brahman12

rhed said:


> Yea, I like this one as well. Especially the ATMOS mix. After I moved my 4 JTR Slanted 8's to the the top for ATMOS duty. Then replaced my 4 surrounds to JTR 210RT. This was my first movie I watched to test run the ATMOS. That Night Club scene was just insane. From the surround mix down to the LFE. I had my subs engaged too. What a friggin ride..


 
I find the Atmos experience in the home to be utterly fantastic. Atmos and my two subs done broke my pockets to the point that I can't even think about upgrading to a 4K projector for another two years at least, lol.


P.S. - I almost jumped on purchasing a couple JTR Orbit Shifters before I settled on the PSA's. Would love to listen to a couple of their new captivator ULF 4000's.


----------



## brahman12

newc33 said:


> I also like the sledgehammer scene as well. Great bass as he tears up the concrete



The first time I heard that sledgehammer scene in all its glory....I just wanted to get up a break something. The first few slams on the concrete sound phenomenal at reference MVL. I love that friggin' movie and I love to hear it playing LOUD...


----------



## lizrussspike

brahman12 said:


> I have Mad Max but haven't watched it in the new set up. Just like you said....there are soooo many movies I am anxious to watch all over again* with my twins*....Almost played hookie from work today just to stay home and crank it, lol.


 Like the twins reference!


----------



## David Varner

brahman12 said:


> I find the Atmos experience in the home to be utterly fantastic. Atmos and my two subs done broke my pockets to the point that I can't even think about upgrading to a 4K projector for another two years at least, lol.
> 
> 
> P.S. - I almost jumped on purchasing a couple JTR Orbit Shifters before I settled on the PSA's. Would love to listen to a couple of their new captivator ULF 4000's.


I sounds like my story..haha. 4k projector next. Got one obrit shifter. DIY has saved me some serious cash just got done with 3 Fusion 15's and i love em. Orbit shifter is a beast.


----------



## javanpohl

Midnight Special. What... the ... hell?!

That was the most insanely dynamic movie I've ever heard, in terms of dialogue levels vs effects. Since getting my new speakers, I've been trying to figure out what level the receiver needs to be at, so for the first few seconds of the movie I kept cranking it up because I couldn't make out what they were saying. And then the car drives by just INSANELY loud. The whole movie was like that. I still couldn't make out dialogue in a few scenes but I wasn't about to turn it up anymore for fear of breaking something. My new Klipsch speakers seemed to handle it all with aplomb but my subs were stressing for the first time in a while. 

There's a scene at the end where... something spoilery happens (let's say the end of all the climatic shenanigans)... and there's an on-screen breeze... and there was a breeze in the room. My roommate goes "Did you guys feel that?!--there was a breeze, right?!" I go, "Yup--that was the subs." (I wasn't joking)

I normally love me some crazy dynamics, but this is the first and only time I've thought it was too much.


----------



## digler84

brahman12 said:


> I find the Atmos experience in the home to be utterly fantastic. Atmos and my two subs done broke my pockets to the point that I can't even think about upgrading to a 4K projector for another two years at least, lol.
> 
> 
> P.S. - I almost jumped on purchasing a couple JTR Orbit Shifters before I settled on the PSA's. Would love to listen to a couple of their new captivator ULF 4000's.


just curious if you have on ceiling speakers or upfiring for the atmos?


----------



## rhed

brahman12 said:


> I find the Atmos experience in the home to be utterly fantastic. Atmos and my two subs done broke my pockets to the point that I can't even think about upgrading to a 4K projector for another two years at least, lol.
> 
> 
> P.S. - I almost jumped on purchasing a couple JTR Orbit Shifters before I settled on the PSA's. Would love to listen to a couple of their new captivator ULF 4000's.


Yea.. I'm in the market for a 4K projector too. Only because of ATMOS and DTSX. Shooting for the end of the year to see what comes out. Either Sony. Or save some cash and go with a JVC or Epson.. I think I'm good on subs and speakers for now. lol


----------



## brahman12

Hey Digler....just read your post, brother. I run on-ceiling top middle and top fronts. I used to run top fronts and top rears in my old set up in Brooklyn. I wanted to try the slightly different set up in the bigger new theater space. I can't say one is better than the other at this point. I have gotten great results in both set ups. I tell you what....Atmos has been my favorite upgrade to date....but going from double SVS cylinder subs to the twin PSA V3600's is a very close second.


----------



## brahman12

*Diy*



David Varner said:


> I sounds like my story..haha. 4k projector next. Got one obrit shifter. DIY has saved me some serious cash just got done with 3 Fusion 15's and i love em. Orbit shifter is a beast.


DIY subs will be my next project at some point. It seems a bit daunting because I have never done it before, but so many guys say that you can get great bang for your buck going DIY. I am gonna settle in with what I have for a while and let the 4K market establish itself a bit. Right now, just want to watch all my movies over again (I have over 1000 blurays) and enjoy the a/v nirvana in my theater room. Funny thing is I watched frozen with my two little guys for the umpteenth time (first time with my new subs) and was saying to myself that I didn't remember Frozen having some "alright" bass scenes. The castle freezing scene near the end had some nice kick to it, lol.


----------



## lizrussspike

^wow


----------



## Bassment

javanpohl said:


> Midnight Special. What... the ... hell?!
> 
> That was the most insanely dynamic movie I've ever heard, in terms of dialogue levels vs effects. Since getting my new speakers, I've been trying to figure out what level the receiver needs to be at, so for the first few seconds of the movie I kept cranking it up because I couldn't make out what they were saying. And then the car drives by just INSANELY loud. The whole movie was like that. I still couldn't make out dialogue in a few scenes but I wasn't about to turn it up anymore for fear of breaking something. My new Klipsch speakers seemed to handle it all with aplomb but my subs were stressing for the first time in a while.
> 
> There's a scene at the end where... something spoilery happens (let's say the end of all the climatic shenanigans)... and there's an on-screen breeze... and there was a breeze in the room. My roommate goes "Did you guys feel that?!--there was a breeze, right?!" I go, "Yup--that was the subs." (I wasn't joking)
> 
> I normally love me some crazy dynamics, but this is the first and only time I've thought it was too much.


Lol there are some awesome scenes in that movie. I wouldn't say the movie is like this because 'dynamics' it's just the voices are mixed much too low. It's only loud because you have to watch the movie really loud to hear the voices.


----------



## javanpohl

brahman12 said:


> Hey Digler....just read your post, brother. *I run on-ceiling top middle and top fronts.* I used to run top fronts and top rears in my old set up in Brooklyn. I wanted to try the slightly different set up in the bigger new theater space. I can't say one is better than the other at this point. I have gotten great results in both set ups. I tell you what....Atmos has been my favorite upgrade to date....but going from double SVS cylinder subs to the twin PSA V3600's is a very close second.


What receiver are you running that off of?


----------



## galonzo

rhed said:


> Yea.. I'm in the market for a 4K projector too. Only because of ATMOS and DTSX. Shooting for the end of the year to see what comes out. Either Sony. Or save some cash and go with a JVC or Epson.. I think I'm good on subs and speakers for now. lol


You know, the Samsung UBD-K8500 UHD disk player has dual HDMI outs (one of which is HDMI 1.4, so for audio only; the video will output as 1080p if your other equipment isn't up to spec), so you would only need to upgrade to this player in order to continue to enjoy Atmos and DTS:X with your current setup; but hey, don't let me get in the way of upgrading to 4K


----------



## javanpohl

Bassment said:


> Lol there are some awesome scenes in that movie. I wouldn't say the movie is like this because 'dynamics' it's just the voices are mixed much too low. It's only loud because you have to watch the movie really loud to hear the voices.


Then I don't think I understand how everyone else defines "dynamics", because I saw that Ralph only gave it a 4/5 for that category.


----------



## Bassment

javanpohl said:


> Then I don't think I understand how everyone else defines "dynamics", because I saw that Ralph only gave it a 4/5 for that category.


Dynamics is basically the difference between quiet scene and loud scenes. So Midnight Special IS dynamic. It's just not "good" dynamics because the voices are too quiet. You can have loud voices, loud action scenes, and still be dynamic. Oblivion is a good example, the voices are very loud and clear, and the action scenes are incredibly loud and impactful and the movie has amazing dynamics.


----------



## rhed

galonzo said:


> You know, the Samsung UBD-K8500 UHD disk player has dual HDMI outs (one of which is HDMI 1.4, so for audio only; the video will output as 1080p if your other equipment isn't up to spec), so you would only need to upgrade to this player in order to continue to enjoy Atmos and DTS:X with your current setup; but hey, don't let me get in the way of upgrading to 4K


Ah nice! Didn't know that. That's what I love about this forum. Learn something new every time. I think I'm gonna do that first. So, when playing a UHD disk from the player. One for audio to the avr then one to the display. My display is not 4K. But will still have ATMOS or DTSX available through the avr?


----------



## galonzo

rhed said:


> Ah nice! Didn't know that. That's what I love about this forum. Learn something new every time. I think I'm gonna do that first. So, when playing a UHD disk from the player. One for audio to the avr then one to the display. My display is not 4K. But will still have ATMOS or DTSX available through the avr?


Correct, I believe you can even do a straight up swap and just use the main HDMI out, and the player will still pass the immersive audio via bitstream and down-convert the picture if there's anything else in the path that isn't HDCP 2.2 compliant; the 2nd HDMI out is really for those who have a compliant 4K display, but may not want to upgrade their AVR to be compliant.


----------



## rhed

galonzo said:


> Correct, I believe you can even do a straight up swap and just use the main HDMI out, and the player will still pass the immersive audio via bitstream and down-convert the picture if there's anything else in the path that isn't HDCP 2.2 compliant; the 2nd HDMI out is really for those who have a compliant 4K display, but may not want to upgrade their AVR to be compliant.


Nice.. This is good news. Looks like I'm goin shopping this weekend..


----------



## brahman12

Javanpohl.... I am currently running a Yamaha 3040. A great sounding unit. However, I run the entire front stage via outboard Crown XLS amps.


----------



## brahman12

Galonzo... Yes I am aware of the 4K workaround for current 1080P owners... However, I am waiting for more manufacturers to jump in the 4K disc player fray.... Maybe one of the next generation game consoles would be a good buy as well if they are able to bitstream the audio. But if 4K really takes flight and becomes the movie disc standard, then upgrading my pj will be something that I do further down the road.


----------



## Peterpack

I know it's not a new movie, but i'm watching Resident Evil 2 Apocalypse and it has frequent excellent bass scenes 

Well worth checking out


----------



## newc33

javanpohl said:


> Midnight Special. What... the ... hell?!
> 
> That was the most insanely dynamic movie I've ever heard, in terms of dialogue levels vs effects. Since getting my new speakers, I've been trying to figure out what level the receiver needs to be at, so for the first few seconds of the movie I kept cranking it up because I couldn't make out what they were saying. And then the car drives by just INSANELY loud. The whole movie was like that. I still couldn't make out dialogue in a few scenes but I wasn't about to turn it up anymore for fear of breaking something. My new Klipsch speakers seemed to handle it all with aplomb but my subs were stressing for the first time in a while.
> 
> There's a scene at the end where... something spoilery happens (let's say the end of all the climatic shenanigans)... and there's an on-screen breeze... and there was a breeze in the room. My roommate goes "Did you guys feel that?!--there was a breeze, right?!" I go, "Yup--that was the subs." (I wasn't joking)
> 
> I normally love me some crazy dynamics, but this is the first and only time I've thought it was too much.



Those were my EXACT feelings! I was watching at -12/-10 with a 4 dB boost for the subs. First good bass scene of was like holy crap, where did that come from!?!?!? Then it happened again and again. After a bit I took the subs back down about 4db in fear of destroying something. 

Usually I enjoy dynamic tracks but imo this one was just to much. I just didn't sound good or balanced to me at all. And I HATE movie tracks that make it hard to understand dialogue.


----------



## brahman12

*Dynamics*



newc33 said:


> Those were my EXACT feelings! I was watching at -12/-10 with a 4 dB boost for the subs. First good bass scene of was like holy crap, where did that come from!?!?!? Then it happened again and again. After a bit I took the subs back down about 4db in fear of destroying something.
> 
> Usually I enjoy dynamic tracks but imo this one was just to much. I just didn't sound good or balanced to me at all. And I HATE movie tracks that make it hard to understand dialogue.


 
The movie "Drive" with Ryan Gossling is an excellent example of dynamics done properly. Great flick that reminded me of the Charles Bronson and Steve McQueen tough guy days. Awesome soundtrack, Michael Mann-like filming style and one of my favorite movies in a long time.


----------



## newc33

brahman12 said:


> The movie "Drive" with Ryan Gossling is an excellent example of dynamics done properly. Great flick that reminded me of the Charles Bronson and Steve McQueen tough guy days. Awesome soundtrack, Michael Mann-like filming style and one of my favorite movies in a long time.


I have not seen that and will definatly check it out. Thanks for the advice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## digler84

i have wanted to watch drive for quite some time. i have no idea why i haven't watched it yet. thanks for the reminder though.


----------



## digler84

FYI, about a week ago amazon had 13 hours for 11.99, and i drug my feet and didn't order. i kicked myself later when it went back up to like 24.99. well, just so you guys know, it's 12.99 right now for blu. i learned my lesson last time and i guess it cost me an extra dollar. still a nice deal for a nifty movie.


----------



## Hopinater

digler84 said:


> FYI, about a week ago amazon had 13 hours for 11.99, and i drug my feet and didn't order. i kicked myself later when it went back up to like 24.99. well, just so you guys know, it's 12.99 right now for blu. i learned my lesson last time and i guess it cost me an extra dollar. still a nice deal for a nifty movie.


Good call Dig… Thanks for the heads up, I just bought it myself. I also added Tron Legacy which is only 11.84 right now. I figured I might as add another bass fest movie while I was at it.


----------



## lizrussspike

@digler84 ,
Thanks for the tip. I rented it over the weekend, and really like the movie. Great LFE in this one. Reminded me of Afghanistan, and the days when the locals did not show up for work.


----------



## brahman12

lizrussspike said:


> @digler84 ,
> Thanks for the tip. I rented it over the weekend, and really like the movie. Great LFE in this one. Reminded me of Afghanistan, and the days when the locals did not show up for work.


I remember watching Saving Private Ryan in a movie theater and being almost traumatized by witnessing what those guys went through with such realism. Movie making at its finest, most definitely (Spielberg, Hanks - nuff said). Everyone in the theater was dead quiet and we all looked at each other like "wow, that movie was crazy intense and super emotional."


I have the utmost respect for our military folks...the things they go through and do for our country...God Bless them, heal them and keep them safe. I pray that all war will end one day and I feel that we should take better care of our military people....they shouldn't have to worry about anything like education, housing, medical coverage, income...they really should be taken care of totally IMO. Sorry for the rant, but although I enjoy well made war films, they do trigger a strong sense of empathy inside of me and often leave me speechless for quite a while. Gonna watch 13 hours this weekend....didn't receive it from Amazon until yesterday. Looking forward to it since so many are saying it was a great bass/audio experience.


----------



## Scott Simonian

digler84 said:


> FYI, about a week ago amazon had 13 hours for 11.99, and i drug my feet and didn't order. i kicked myself later when it went back up to like 24.99. well, just so you guys know, it's 12.99 right now for blu. i learned my lesson last time and i guess it cost me an extra dollar. still a nice deal for a nifty movie.


Thank you for posting this. Ordered my copy just now for $13. Well worth it.


----------



## beastaudio

Scott Simonian said:


> Thank you for posting this. Ordered my copy just now for $13. Well worth it.


Same! And went ahead and got Drive while I was at it for $5.99


----------



## lizrussspike

Thanks beastaudio,
Just purchased Drive for $5.99. Love this forum.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MrGrey said:


> I purchased this a while back and it was totally worth it. i haven't watched it in years so i might take it for another spin on the system i have now.


Such a good movie. I have to watch it again

You understand?


----------



## Scott Simonian

beastaudio said:


> Same! And went ahead and got Drive while I was at it for $5.99


Agh! Forgot to order Drive.

Now I got it coming.

Amazon is like, "dude, make up your mind!"


----------



## NorthSky

Got this today, goin' to watch it tonight; maybe it has some decent bass (graphs)? ...Similar to *13 Hours*?










* Very hot here today, too hot...over 30°. Good day to be under a big tree, by the ocean.
______

_R.I.P. Alan Rickman_


----------



## Alan P

MrGrey said:


> I graphed it a few post back. Nothing like 13 hours. Its quiet.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


However, a very good, very gut-wrenching movie.


----------



## NorthSky

MrGrey said:


> http://www.avsforum.com/showthread.php?p=44787385


Sorry, dead end. I also went back few pages to catch up with the latest but to no available; didn't see any bass graph on that one. 

*Oops! That page can’t be found.
It looks like nothing was found at this location.* 

* By the way, one of the actors is the same guy who was in *Captain Phillips*.


----------



## NorthSky

Thanks, looks fine from 25 to 50Hz. 

* Pages are not using the same number for everyone, plus from a smartphone to a computer. 
So I have no idea which page it is. I went back quite a bit, and I even did a search. 
Do you remember the date approximately you posted it? ...Just curious to see if I didn't go far back enough. Thx

** How do you tag?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> Thanks, looks fine from 25 to 50Hz.
> 
> * Pages are not using the same number for everyone, plus from a smartphone to a computer.
> So I have no idea which page it is. I went back quite a bit, and I even did a search.
> Do you remember the date approximately you posted it? ...Just curious to see if I didn't go far back enough. Thx
> 
> ** How do you tag?


whaaa??

its not a bass movie...do you see how low the levels are? I think you need to brush up on how to read those graphs


----------



## NorthSky

June 16 - page 837 on my end with this machine. Lol, I was short of that page...I looked @ the last three ones, including this one; page 840, 839 & 838. 

Thank you, cheers,


----------



## NorthSky

Brian Fineberg said:


> whaaa??
> 
> its not a bass movie...do you see how low the levels are? I think you need to brush up on how to read those graphs


I'll crank up the master volume to eleven tonight, and I'll let you know tomorrow about my graph's reading ability. 
...Brushing my ears real good, and my teeth too before the movie begins.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

NorthSky said:


> I'll crank up the master volume to eleven tonight, and I'll let you know tomorrow about my graph's reading ability.
> ...Brushing my ears real good, and my teeth too before the movie begins.


turn it up to whatever you want haha...it aint gonna have loud bass


----------



## NorthSky

It's all good Brian; I've read it's an awesome film.


----------



## newc33

The averages are very low throughout the whole movie from what I can see... I

On the other hand it looks like a great movie and I would like to watch it myslef. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## XBR11

Brian Fineberg said:


> I think you need to brush up on how to read those graphs


I never knew how to read those graphs, so I am very much interested in your refresher course.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Go to data-bass.com for more but here is an excerpt:

comparing one film to another may be possible.

By adding up the areas under the peak/avg curves for a given freq range, we can literally compare one track to another numerically (0-10Hz, 10-20Hz, 20-30Hz, or the full 0-200Hz). Films/tracks with more average overall content will have more overall bass, films with high peak and lower averages will have less scenes with high signal strength. If we really want to get technical, we can do a 'loudness scale', by implementing ELC, but that may prove to be too difficult.


So from that you should know. Green is peak. Red is avg. the avg is the more important. If it's level is low then there isn't much bass in the movie. Green peak means very little as to how much bass is in the movie.


----------



## XBR11

Somebody who knew some higher mathematics (perhaps, trigonometry) could figure out how to measure the area under the red curve between any frequency range, and give one number. Like from 10 to 30 Hz for film A the number is 56.6 some unit^2, and for film B the number is 74.8, so film B has 32% more bass. That I can understand.


----------



## Emaych

digler84 said:


> FYI, about a week ago amazon had 13 hours for 11.99, and i drug my feet and didn't order. i kicked myself later when it went back up to like 24.99. well, just so you guys know, it's 12.99 right now for blu. i learned my lesson last time and i guess it cost me an extra dollar. still a nice deal for a nifty movie.


Well, guess what? Some of us ordered it at $19.99, and this was a first -- that same week it went down to $11.99 -- that one stung -- went to AMAZON chat for my usual price adjustment and got told of a "longstanding" policy not to adjust price, etc. -- they shot me blurbs of cut-and-paste gibberish about trying to offer the best prices etc. No amount of quoting previous price adjustments made any headway, and the chat representative hung up on me. Guess they must have shifted my status over to undesirable -- sure has slowed down my buying...


----------



## asere

Which movies here go lower then 10hz?
My apologies as I'm sure it's been posted but too many pages.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## digler84

glad i could help on the 13 hours deal fellas. it feels good being able to contribute.

i haven't seen drive yet but have wanted to, and many here that i respect have said its a good movie. i'm guessing most would say it's a blind buy candidate at $6?
@Hop, that recommendation for tron is a good one...i don't have that yet. on the other hand, that seems like one that may go on sale for around 5 or 6 at thanksgiving.


----------



## digler84

Emaych said:


> Well, guess what? Some of us ordered it at $19.99, and this was a first -- that same week it went down to $11.99 -- that one stung -- went to AMAZON chat for my usual price adjustment and got told of a "longstanding" policy not to adjust price, etc. -- they shot me blurbs of cut-and-paste gibberish about trying to offer the best prices etc. No amount of quoting previous price adjustments made any headway, and the chat representative hung up on me. Guess they must have shifted my status over to undesirable -- sure has slowed down my buying...


ouch. that sucks man. i have to say though, any time i have needed to contact amazon in regards to a price issue they pretty much throw up a middle finger. i did the whole pre order thing for some movie in the past, and sure enough two days after release it went down quite a bit lower like you mentioned. i pleaded my case and they basically told me to pound sand. if i remember correctly, i told the rep that i was just going to return the disk which was supposed to be delivered later that day and then reorder it same day for the cheaper price. he basically said do what you gotta do. lol. it probably cost them more to ship it back and forth. oh well. that's why any more i check the site every day to see if any movies i want are on sale. while i don't get some movies on release date, chances are i already saw them in the theaters and feel i can wait to catch a deal.


----------



## brahman12

MrGrey said:


> I purchased this a while back and it was totally worth it. i haven't watched it in years so i might take it for another spin on the system i have now.


Awesome cover, dude. 
Drive is a real "man's" movie...but it has a great infusion of art-house flavor and styling that just makes this movie very interesting/entertaining to watch. I remember being a kid and watching films like Bullit, The Getaway, Deathwish, The Mechanic, and The Gauntlet....Drive throws me back to those days. Just love this flick


----------



## Emaych

digler84 said:


> FYI, about a week ago amazon had 13 hours for 11.99, and i drug my feet and didn't order. i kicked myself later when it went back up to like 24.99. well, just so you guys know, it's 12.99 right now for blu. i learned my lesson last time and i guess it cost me an extra dollar. still a nice deal for a nifty movie.


Well, guess what? Some of us ordered it at $19.99, and this was a first -- that same week it went down to $11.99 -- that one stung -- went to AMAZON chat for my usual price adjustment and got told of a "longstanding" policy not to adjust price, etc. -- they shot me blurbs of cut-and-paste gibberish about trying to offer the best prices etc. No amount of quoting previous price adjustments made any headway, and the chat representative hung up on me. Guess they must have shifted my status over to undesirable -- sure has slowed down my buying...


----------



## lizrussspike

@MrGrey.
Probably my favorite Gary Oldman of all time! Natalie did a great job as well. Thanks for that.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Emaych said:


> Well, guess what? Some of us ordered it at $19.99, and this was a first -- that same week it went down to $11.99 -- that one stung -- went to AMAZON chat for my usual price adjustment and got told of a "longstanding" policy not to adjust price, etc. -- they shot me blurbs of cut-and-paste gibberish about trying to offer the best prices etc. No amount of quoting previous price adjustments made any headway, and the chat representative hung up on me. Guess they must have shifted my status over to undesirable -- sure has slowed down my buying...


this happened to me also with some 4k discs....the rep I talked to literally told me to return the OPENEED movie and say it was defective and reorder...lol...so I did just that.

unreal...would have been a lot cheaper for them to just PM


----------



## Hopinater

digler84 said:


> @Hop, that recommendation for tron is a good one...i don't have that yet. on the other hand, that seems like one that may go on sale for around 5 or 6 at thanksgiving.


Maybe. But since it's a Disney film it may not. A lot of their films seem to stuck a higher price points.


----------



## murphy2112

Bassment said:


> Lol there are some awesome scenes in that movie. I wouldn't say the movie is like this because 'dynamics' it's just the voices are mixed much too low. It's only loud because you have to watch the movie really loud to hear the voices.




It's not just dialog that lower, most of the sound effects are lower than the bass. In fact, I was only 4:35 into it, and twice now I had to turn down the volume. 

I was first at -15 below reference and let me tell you - the red indicators on my iNUKE that drive my subs were both hitting. That means peaks of 2000w for each sub.

I dropped the volume to -20 below reference , but during the earthquake scene, there were items on my own walls that were shaking and rattling. I ended up -25 below reference, but the dialog and other sound effects were too low.

This movie (Midnight Special) has some of the most bass of any movie and if you aren't careful, if your subs don't have protection on them, let me just say 'be careful!'


----------



## Emaych

Brian Fineberg said:


> this happened to me also with some 4k discs....the rep I talked to literally told me to return the OPENEED movie and say it was defective and reorder...lol...so I did just that.
> unreal...would have been a lot cheaper for them to just PM


Well, the thing with Amazon was that they ALWAYS treated me way right -- went out of their way to make adjustments and such. Lately a close to $100 product did not reach me, due to factors out of their control -- when I complained to them about it, they just gave it to me for free, but it arrived that same day coincidentally. My status with them seems to have changed right after that -- no price adjustments or courtesy. 

When a company treats me right, I go out of my way to treat them right -- when I mistakenly ordered THOR 1, when I meant to order THOR 2, I realized I could have returned it as defective, but I did not -- I reported it as mistakenly ordered, returned it and ended up spending about $12 in restocking etc., but that was fine -- they are upfront with me, they get the same in return.

But now with this latest -- drop the price of 13 HOURS by $7 in the debut week? -- I'd just gotten it on Tuesday to find a few days later I should have waited less than a week, and then no price adjustment, and then fed some BS about longstanding policy, that was clearly false. Now I don't feel so right about that -- I don't know that I'm at the point of returning it in the manner you suggest, but I'm also not feeling that great about the burn either...have to retool my thinking on the subject, I guess...

At least the movie soared -- not overly done bass, but very satisfyingly present, and mixed just about "realistically" right within the context of the soundtrack. Very impressed with it, though a very very tough tale to be told -- I think there are a good many brave young men and women who have reason to seriously question volunteering, if they are going to be left abandoned on some godforsaken post that won't be reinforced before, during, or after a predictable siege, through bureaucratic snafu of one kind or another -- maybe this film document serves as best dramatization of the urgent need for change, that this never happens again...


----------



## asere

murphy2112 said:


> It's not just dialog that lower, most of the sound effects are lower than the bass. In fact, I was only 4:35 into it, and twice now I had to turn down the volume.
> 
> I was first at -15 below reference and let me tell you - the red indicators on my iNUKE that drive my subs were both hitting. That means peaks of 2000w for each sub.
> 
> I dropped the volume to -20 below reference , but during the earthquake scene, there were items on my own walls that were shaking and rattling. I ended up -25 below reference, but the dialog and other sound effects were too low.
> 
> This movie (Midnight Special) has some of the most bass of any movie and if you aren't careful, if your subs don't have protection on them, let me just say 'be careful!'


Wow, there is serious bass with this movie? Now you have me intrigued and I might just buy it lol.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassment

murphy2112 said:


> It's not just dialog that lower, most of the sound effects are lower than the bass. In fact, I was only 4:35 into it, and twice now I had to turn down the volume.
> 
> I was first at -15 below reference and let me tell you - the red indicators on my iNUKE that drive my subs were both hitting. That means peaks of 2000w for each sub.
> 
> I dropped the volume to -20 below reference , but during the earthquake scene, there were items on my own walls that were shaking and rattling. I ended up -25 below reference, but the dialog and other sound effects were too low.
> 
> This movie (Midnight Special) has some of the most bass of any movie and if you aren't careful, if your subs don't have protection on them, let me just say 'be careful!'


Lol I had to turn my receiver to -12 on subs and I also had to manually turn all my amp gains down a notch. Only movie I've ever done that for


----------



## brahman12

MrGrey said:


> Thanks, the Steel Book is pretty nice . Yeah it has a really awesome style to it which I love so I might have to check it the ones you just mentioned. John Wick has a little style to it also. it also makes it worthy a purchase when the film is good.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


 
The ones I mentioned above are all older films (1970's), classics really...they may not have powerful soundtracks compared to something like Drive, I don't even know if they were even transferred into bluray at all (that's how old these are, lol). But they are great action, tough guy movies that just had a grittiness to them, perhaps mostly males can appreciate. Some people find terms like "chick flicks" derogatory, and I hope I ain't offending anyone (if so, I apologize)...but these films are basic "guy movies"....tough, lone wolf characters that go about dishing a special brand of justice, lol. Jack Reacher, and as you noted John Wick, are two more modern/recent movies that have this 70's tough guy feel to it (strong, no holds barred violence, car chases, muscle cars, main character is usually very adept at handling himself). Drive, John Wick, and Jack Reacher are three flicks that take me back to simple action films of the 70's and I can watch them repeatedly without getting tired of them. Jack Reacher has a nice soundtrack to it too....not as dynamic as Drive or John Wick...but the car chase scene has nice oomph to it and some of the gun play (especially the beginning's sniper scene) have some cool impact to them as well.


----------



## brahman12

lizrussspike said:


> @MrGrey.
> Probably my favorite Gary Oldman of all time! Natalie did a great job as well. Thanks for that.



Good call guys...this is definitely a great Gary Oldman movie. The Atmos re-master was pretty good....but what drives this film is the acting and overall story execution. I have seen this at least half a dozen times, lol. This one started a nice little run of hitman/cleaner-type films that stylized the hitman's techniques.


----------



## newc33

murphy2112 said:


> It's not just dialog that lower, most of the sound effects are lower than the bass. In fact, I was only 4:35 into it, and twice now I had to turn down the volume.
> 
> I was first at -15 below reference and let me tell you - the red indicators on my iNUKE that drive my subs were both hitting. That means peaks of 2000w for each sub.
> 
> I dropped the volume to -20 below reference , but during the earthquake scene, there were items on my own walls that were shaking and rattling. I ended up -25 below reference, but the dialog and other sound effects were too low.
> 
> This movie (Midnight Special) has some of the most bass of any movie and if you aren't careful, if your subs don't have protection on them, let me just say 'be careful!'


Ya I was watching at -12 running subs around 5db hot. When the first powerful bass scene hit I grabbed the remote to turn it down right away! I didn't sense any bad sounds or see any kind of a limiter light on my gamma 21s but I know they were pushing some serious power!

Turned the subs down 5db amd I still thought about going more...

That is one crazy soundtrack!
Imagine if there was some 10hz stuff with that kind of power. Subs would be crying


----------



## wambo

Came here to also comment on Midnight Special... watched it two nights ago with some friends over. I ended up turning up the center channel a few db even before the bass hit... then holy hell the room started breathing. I was a little inebriated so I didn't turn down the subs, but all three of them seemed to handle everything properly. My single pane windows on the other hand did not  It was a great experience since I was not expecting it to be a bass heavy movie at all.


----------



## XBR11

Like I said a few posts back - some mathematician needs to figure out how to calculate the area under the curves (particularly the red one) between 2 frequencies (like 10 - 30) so that a number can be calculated that quantifies how much bass there is there at X loudness level.

With that, you all wouldn't be saying 'I have an intense graph'.
You all would be saying 'In movie A, between 10 and 30Hz, there is 74.8 units^2 of bass. And movie B only has 56.6 units^2 of bass. Which means that movie A has 32% more bass'.

(Now I don't know how to do that math, and I don't know what the "units" would be.)


----------



## beastaudio

XBR11 said:


> Somebody who knew some higher mathematics (perhaps, trigonometry) could figure out how to measure the area under the red curve between any frequency range, and give one number. Like from 10 to 30 Hz for film A the number is 56.6 some unit^2, and for film B the number is 74.8, so film B has 32% more bass. That I can understand.





XBR11 said:


> Like I said a few posts back - some mathematician needs to figure out how to calculate the area under the curves (particularly the red one) between 2 frequencies (like 10 - 30) so that a number can be calculated that quantifies how much bass there is there at X loudness level.
> 
> With that, you all wouldn't be saying 'I have an intense graph'.
> You all would be saying 'In movie A, between 10 and 30Hz, there is 74.8 units^2 of bass. And movie B only has 56.6 units^2 of bass. Which means that movie A has 32% more bass'.
> 
> (Now I don't know how to do that math, and I don't know what the "units" would be.)


The graphs themselves are pretty darn easy to understand, the higher the green or red line goes, the more bass there is. Do you still do paint by numbers too? 

What you are saying is feasible possibly with the avg. (red) line but I really don't know how much more self-explanatory the graphs could already get.


----------



## Alan P

XBR11 said:


> Like I said a few posts back - some mathematician needs to figure out how to calculate the area under the curves (particularly the red one) between 2 frequencies (like 10 - 30) so that a number can be calculated that quantifies how much bass there is there at X loudness level.
> 
> With that, you all wouldn't be saying 'I have an intense graph'.
> You all would be saying 'In movie A, between 10 and 30Hz, there is 74.8 units^2 of bass. And movie B only has 56.6 units^2 of bass. Which means that movie A has 32% more bass'.
> 
> (Now I don't know how to do that math, and I don't know what the "units" would be.)


I actually think this a great idea and don't think it would be too hard to implement into the software itself. I have no idea how it would be done, but I can't imagine it would be difficult...all of the info is already there.


----------



## SBuger

I'm probably one of the few around here that just got around to watching Star Wars 7. I haven't watched many movies in the last couple of months or so with some new sub builds and integration etc in place of movie time. 

Dang, I was super impressed with the sound mix on Star Wars 7. Phenomenal surround sound and bass! I think it might be my new favorite at the moment. The bass seemed to have a healthy dose of all frequencies from the mid bass slam to the ultra low stuff. Three of the subs I built were sealed 18's right behind my seats so I was able to really experience the ULF. I felt that cool wobble sensation numerous times throughout the whole movie (I'm guessing 16hz and under) - sometimes a little more subtle in a few of the quieter scenes to build tension, and then not so subtle in the louder scenes with more going on. Wow what a treat this movie was! I watched it at -7MV (with subs ran a bit hot of coarse)  That seemed to be the sweet spot for me on this movie.


----------



## lizrussspike

Oh yes SBuger,
That movie has it all, sound-picture-and rumble~


----------



## XBR11

Alan P said:


> I actually think this a great idea and don't think it would be too hard to implement into the software itself. I have no idea how it would be done, but I can't imagine it would be difficult...all of the info is already there.


I looked back in this thread at some earlier posts that had PSD graphs, so I could find some numbers, to see if this idea makes any sense. Definitely not using higher math, which is really needed for accuracy.

I only looked at the 20 - 40 Hz range.
That is a 20 Hz wide range.
I averaged the red average line, by eyeball.
I assumed that the Y axis is in reference to reference level which is 85dB.
The units^2 I decided on was HD, short for HertzDecibels.
The higher the HD, the more the bass.

Midnight Special. Post 25034.
I'd say the average average is -40 dB.
85 dB reference level minus 40 = 45.
So on average, from 20 - 40 Hz, it was 45 dB.
20 Hz times 45 dB = 900 HD.

Howls Moving Castle. Post 25228.
Average is -43 dB.
85 - 43 = 42.
20 times 42 = 840 HD.

Eye in the Sky. # 25091.
Average: -65.
20 times (85 - 65) = 400 HD.

Brothers Grimsby. # 25094.
20 times (85 - 55) = 600 HD.

I will post this now, then double check my work.

What do you think about the theory? Did I make any mistakes in assumptions or math?


----------



## Alan P

XBR11 said:


> I looked back in this thread at some earlier posts that had PSD graphs, so I could find some numbers, to see if this idea makes any sense. Definitely not using higher math, which is really needed for accuracy.
> 
> I only looked at the 20 - 40 Hz range.
> That is a 20 Hz wide range.
> I averaged the red average line, by eyeball.
> I assumed that the Y axis is in reference to reference level which is 85dB.
> The units^2 I decided on was HD, short for HertzDecibels.
> The higher the HD, the more the bass.
> 
> Midnight Special. Post 25034.
> I'd say the average average is -40 dB.
> 85 dB reference level minus 40 = 45.
> So on average, from 20 - 40 Hz, it was 45 dB.
> 20 Hz times 45 dB = 900 HD.
> 
> Howls Moving Castle. Post 25228.
> Average is -43 dB.
> 85 - 43 = 42.
> 20 times 42 = 840 HD.
> 
> Eye in the Sky. # 25091.
> Average: -65.
> 20 times (85 - 65) = 400 HD.
> 
> Brothers Grimsby. # 25094.
> 20 times (85 - 55) = 600 HD.
> 
> I will post this now, then double check my work.
> 
> What do you think about the theory? Did I make any mistakes in assumptions or math?


Math is most definitely NOT my strong suit, but that looks good to me.


----------



## lefthandluke

just finished Deadpool at -10...


to quote the late Dick Enberg...OH MY!


----------



## fredxr2d2

If anyone has the time and inclination I'd love to see both the original BD of Independence Day and the new UHD mix compared.


----------



## XBR11

Just watched the new Fantastic Four. Thought it would be real stupid (like the old F4 movies). But it was an origin story that I enjoyed. Characters had no chemistry. Missed seeing Stan Lee - though I'm sure he was there. I didn't measure it, but I felt there was several places of enjoyable deep bass. If I found it on blu ray for less than than $10 I would buy it.


----------



## digler84

watched drive last night. quite an odd movie...sorry guys. had a very 80s feel to it for sure which was kinda cool as it took me back to the past. i wasn't really sold on gosling in the role either, and he almost had a zombie look to him the whole time and just seemed awkward when he actually did speak. i'm not sure the hot chick would have went for him, rather filed a restraining order on the creepy quiet guy down the hall. lol. it was ok i guess, and it did get better toward the end but it will probably be on my shelf for a while before a re-watch. please don't pull my man card fellas.


----------



## brahman12

*Careful - Perhaps some spoiler info. below*



digler84 said:


> watched drive last night. quite an odd movie...sorry guys. had a very 80s feel to it for sure which was kinda cool as it took me back to the past. i wasn't really sold on gosling in the role either, and he almost had a zombie look to him the whole time and just seemed awkward when he actually did speak. i'm not sure the hot chick would have went for him, rather filed a restraining order on the creepy quiet guy down the hall. lol. it was ok i guess, and it did get better toward the end but it will probably be on my shelf for a while before a re-watch. please don't pull my man card fellas.


That's OK digler, it's a free country, the last time I checked.  
It's a very stylized flick...so you gotta kind of be into that type of movie making or kind of be able to see what the director is trying to accomplish because it's a subtle appreciation of technique. Again, it may not be your cup of tea. I love Michael Mann (Heat, Miami Vice, Collateral, etc.) but some people just don't dig his style. In Drive, a story is being told in an almost silent movie style but the calm and quiet expressions are suddenly disturbed by extreme/explosive violence/sound/emotion (that's why I was saying it is a great example of an audio track using dynamics - quiet/loudness- in a very effective way). As you noticed, he is basically a walking zombie that lives a very isolated and limited life. You can kind of infer that he has lived an effed-up life and gone through some emotional trauma. But when he is around the little boy, you can see (by facial expression, eye contact, and subtle conversation) that he does a 180 degree change and he smiles, is playful, caring and understanding (almost like a good father). Totally opposite from the "scorpion" that he believes he is deep inside, which he keeps hidden. You can see the subtle shifts in his eyes and face when he is around the girl as well, and he starts to believe that he can be the man that he always wanted to be (he can almost sense a new life for him that is freeing for him). But there is always the "scorpion" looming (frog and the scorpion fable). Thus, when triggered - the psychotic side of his persona becomes everything to him and the only way he can express himself...at times in the movie, you can see how fearless he is in the presence of men that most people would be ****ting their pants around, because he knows what he is capable of and what he has done is the past (his hands are dirty and his hands are capable). The director is telling the driver's inner world story through frames of long silence but lots of body language, glances, subtle shifts in facial expressions and eye movements, key elements of dialogue, camera angles, lighting, and the soundtrack (alot of his and her feelings are being told through the music soundtrack) amongst other artsy-fartsy techniques . 

I am not trying to sound like a super-smart guy, or inferring that you didn't know what was going on...I am only trying to let you know why I recommended it under the context of the previous posts leading up to it's recommendation, and why I really like the film. 

There have been plenty of movies that people have suggested to me and I didn't like them one bit, lol.


----------



## brahman12

MrGrey said:


> I highly recommenced BirdMan, Ive watched it 3 times already. its from Alejandro González the same guy that did The Revenant. its just one those films that goes allot deeper than you think or what you can see on the surface. it also has some nice drum work especially when they ware talking outside or when the main character gets pissed and is hitting the walls. also when the two male characters are arguing while on their way to a bar if you listen you can hear the drumming [*nice kick bass*]going along with how they are talking and as soon as they stay walking after brief stop the drumming gallops as they start walking again, its pretty awesome . also the continuous shooting style is really nice, surprisingly one f the favorite moments is when the actor is done on stage but the camera is in a hallway staring at empty space waiting for the actor to come by and when he does it just really killer how its done... many might not feel the same, lol, but i loved that part it was just real and natural. the surround sound the small details in the environment is really nice. the one thing that bothered me is the slow shutter speed used outside on a roof scene its like seasickness .
> 
> Frack!!!! You know I totally forgot about this flick. I had really wanted to see it and then someone spoiled the ending for me, so I put it on my mental back-burner. But, now that you've mentioned it...I am reminded on why I wanted to see it in the first place. Gracias amigo!!!!


----------



## Defcon

Birdman has some good bass near the end with the bass heavy jazz music during the credits. I actually used that sequence during sub crawls 

And yes, Drive is a little off beat, but not as much as 'Only God Forgives' also with Gosling!


----------



## Defcon

MrGrey said:


> "Only god forgives" i got pissed and turned it off.. I was so lost idk wtf was going on in that film
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


The full title of the movie could be 'Only God Forgives ..... but will you?'


----------



## ambesolman

MrGrey said:


> "Only god forgives" i got pissed and turned it off.. I was so lost idk wtf was going on in that film
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk




That's how I felt about Lost Highway


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## brahman12

Funny you should mention Lost Highway....Only God Forgives is directed by the same fellow that did Drive and a few people commented on how it had a David Lynch feel to it. David Lynch did Lost Highway, Twin Peaks, and Mulholland Drive. David Lynch uses a very dreamlike style that blurs multiple states of consciousness and often leaves viewers confused about what is real and what is a dream, or not real. I tend to believe that the director of Only God Forgives/Drive was kind of paying homage to the David Lynch style, or perhaps concept is a better term in this context, along with mixing in his own silent movie-like style that he likes to employ. The issue with very art house and stylistic film making is that it tends to alienate and/or confuse a good number of viewers. Thus, it is a risk you take as an artist that is the opposite of the "paint by numbers" style that many movie makers use to create more traditional and crowd pleasing films (i.e. any number of the usual summer blockbusters) which I enjoy quite a bit as well. Again, it all comes down to what you like, or not, on an individual basis...and that's just one of the reasons that art/movies are so awesome, as is living in a great country like ours....where we have an abundance of artistic freedom and an abundance of options.


----------



## digler84

i actually do like michael mann's style. heat, miami vice and collateral were all great movies. i just couldn't get past gosling's character. maybe i just need to watch it again, i don't know. no big deal though...we all like what we like, no problem with that at all.


----------



## lefthandluke

one of my fav movies and one of Michael Mann's best is "Last of the Mohicans"...imho of course


----------



## XBR11

I remember Mann`'s "Manhunter" as a well done scary thriller about Hannibal Lector and friends.


----------



## XBR11

Gods of Egypt. Worth $2 at Redbox. CGI has really been a god-send in allowing more imaginative movies to be made. Back in school studying ancient Egypt, this movie would have made the subject a lot more interesting.


----------



## brahman12

XBR11 said:


> I remember Mann`'s "Manhunter" as a well done scary thriller about Hannibal Lector and friends.


Manhunter received a better fan following later on after being released on video, than when it was initially put out by the studio. Michael Mann was up and coming (Miami Vice TV show) although he had some other somewhat successful projects under his belt (Thief, with James Caan). Manhunter was the first flick that comes to my mind that showed forensic serial killer profiling techniques and made it look cool. Later on, of course, we got hit with Silence of The lambs and then recently the whole CSI franchise amongst other examples. Very good 80's flick indeed.


----------



## brahman12

lefthandluke said:


> one of my fav movies and one of Michael Mann's best is "Last of the Mohicans"...imho of course


This one was a great film, and a bit less Michael Mann-ish than many of his other movies. You can still find elements of his style but he was able to adjust to the terrain, so to speak, and changed up a bit. But it still had that awesome Michael Mann cinematography and good guy/bad guy finale ... always gorgeously shot and set to breathtaking music. I can watch the last half hour of this movie over and over again and still find it awesome.


----------



## brahman12

digler84 said:


> i actually do like michael mann's style. heat, miami vice and collateral were all great movies. i just couldn't get past gosling's character. maybe i just need to watch it again, i don't know. no big deal though...we all like what we like, no problem with that at all.


Michael Mann is awesome in my opinion, but often some people will say that he doesn't flesh out his characters enough and the acting sometimes feels very "one note" and not very dynamic, almost wooden. He likes to tell a lot about his characters in quick moments of precise dialogue, facial expressions, and above all in the physical actions they take. I absolutely love almost all of his movies and love his formula *(there is a bad guy that is very good at what he does thus is very formidable, there is a good guy that is very good at what he does too, but usually has a moral flaw/character flaw so he isn't squeaky clean. There's usually a meeting - sometimes at like a diner or coffee shop or phone call - between the two of them where there is a discourse and almost a mutual understanding is established and this always happens leading up to the final good vs bad showdown. The showdown is usually carefully crafted by Michael Mann with long stretches of cat and mouse chasing with awesome music accompanying the scene. Somewhere in the middle of the movie there is usually a similar long action packed scene where the antagonist and protagonist get to show off their skills and there is often a love interest that somehow can make things more difficult for both the good guy and bad guy)*. There are other hallmarks of his style, but my point is that I love the style.....it's all very macho but super stylish and artistically cool at the same time. The director of Drive, Nicolas Winding Refn, has a his own style that is very minimalist and existential, accompanied by often unexpected bursts of gore/violence. He can get very artsy and obscure if you're not ready for what he may throw at you (ala David Lynch). But Drive has a lot of Michael Mann's elements in there that I wasn't expecting and so it was a suprising treat as I watched the movie...and I fell in love with it.


----------



## Defcon

The unique thing about Mann is the city is as much of a character as the people - Heat, Collateral are LA showcases and only Mann could have showcased the locations like he did, and the locations he uses (diner in Heat, bar in Collateral) become integral parts of the scene.


----------



## XBR11

We need a new thread: 'Cinema and Movie Reviews' by brahman12. I'd subscribe.


----------



## XBR11

Watched "Eye in the Sky". Very good bass throughout. Movie is timely, dramatic, suspenseful. Reminds me of some quote that is kind of like "If war were pretty, it would be on television every night".


----------



## brahman12

LOL, XBR11....sorry if I went overboard guys, and went too much into Siskel and Ebert mode  Thanks for your and Mr.Grey's appreciation for what I was trying to convey concerning the immense art and effort that goes into movie making.

I've loved movies since I was about five years old and find it to be my favorite art form. 

Perhaps we should do a movie-talk thread, from the last few posts I can see there are a lot of us that have the eye and would probably enjoy expounding more ...Defcon, great point on Michael Mann and his use of the city as a central character. You brought me back to memories of Don Johnson driving his Ferrari Daytona Spyder in the Miami streets at night with Phil Collins singing In The Air Tonight in the background, lol.

Just finished watching 13 Hours.... Crazy awesome soundscape in this movie. The bass and surround activity was top notch. The compound attack scenes were insane and full of very sexy bass...mid bass and deep bass...and the gun shots were among the best, if not the best, I have ever heard in a sound mix.


----------



## audiofan1

Just rewatched the *Conjuring* simply brutal on one's room!


----------



## Rizob

I watched 13 hours last night, and it seems Michael Bay can actually still make a decent film! Nice use of bass throughout the score, as well as effects like the gunshots and fire travelling across the ceiling.


I'm tempted to pick up The Conjuring with all the recommendations, but is the actual film any good or is this a 'Pixels' situation?


----------



## audiofan1

Rizob said:


> I watched 13 hours last night, and it seems Michael Bay can actually still make a decent film! Nice use of bass throughout the score, as well as effects like the gunshots and fire travelling across the ceiling.
> 
> 
> *I'm tempted to pick up The Conjuring with all the recommendations, but is the actual film any good or is this a 'Pixels' situation?*


*
*


Oh its good alright! have fun


----------



## mnc

audiofan1 said:


> Just rewatched the *Conjuring* simply brutal on one's room!


Gonna have to re-watch that one!

Anyone else watch The Forest? Pretty good horror movie. I'm no expert but I thought the BASS was AWESOME!


----------



## XBR11

Watched "In The Heart of Sea". Had good sound with nice bass. Would have enjoyed more and deeper bass. Liked the first mate character, but found Thor a strange choice as the actor. Didn't enjoy the whale hunts. Right at the end, about finding oil in the ground - I felt the director wanted us to feel that it was the moral equivalent to hunting whales. My wife said she did not get the same impression.


----------



## digler84

XBR11 said:


> Watched "In The Heart of Sea". Had good sound with nice bass. Would have enjoyed more and deeper bass. Liked the first mate character, but found Thor a strange choice as the actor. Didn't enjoy the whale hunts. Right at the end, about finding oil in the ground - I felt the director wanted us to feel that it was the moral equivalent to hunting whales. My wife said she did not get the same impression.


i watched this last night as well. i agree on all your points, except i didnt ask your wife. 
But yes, there could have been more bass, although there was a decent amount. hemsworth would have been a great choice for this, but there were several moments where i couldn't tell what type of accent was coming out of his mouth. at one point it sounded like he was forcing a boston accent, and other times you could hear his australian accent at the end of words. it was really sorta a mixture between the two and slightly distracting. i'm still not sure what accent they were going for there. lol. overall a pretty good flick though, and my kids enjoyed it as well.


----------



## brahman12

digler84 said:


> i watched this last night as well. i agree on all your points, except i didnt ask your wife.
> But yes, there could have been more bass, although there was a decent amount. hemsworth would have been a great choice for this, but there were several moments where i couldn't tell what type of accent was coming out of his mouth. at one point it sounded like he was forcing a boston accent, and other times you could hear his australian accent at the end of words. it was really sorta a mixture between the two and slightly distracting. i'm still not sure what accent they were going for there. lol. overall a pretty good flick though, and my kids enjoyed it as well.



Yeah...I picked up the Boston accent on some scenes and then the Aussie switch as well. Maybe they were showing us the evolution of the Boston accent, lol. I always found it very interesting on how the vast majority of the early settlers were from England (there would definitely be a smattering of Scottish, Irish, etc.) but how we as a nation developed such distinct regional accents (North East - Boston, Rhode Island, New York, New Jersey...South and South West states...North Mid-West).


I watched this about a month ago and thought the Atmos mix was very good and in my system the bass levels were plenty powerful - particularly the two main Moby Dick encounters. I felt like my theater was being ripped apart by that blasted whale.


----------



## brahman12

audiofan1 said:


> Just rewatched the *Conjuring* simply brutal on one's room!



Now I gotta pick this up due to all of the resounding recommendations...but I am a scaredy cat when it comes to supernatural horror films...so gonna have to wait to watch this with a couple of other people in the theater room, and in the middle of the day, so as to have plenty of time to detach my mind from the experience and watch a couple of other flicks to distract me.


----------



## XBR11

digler84 said:


> i watched this last night as well. i agree on all your points, except i didnt ask your wife.
> But yes, there could have been more bass, although there was a decent amount. hemsworth would have been a great choice for this, but there were several moments where i couldn't tell what type of accent was coming out of his mouth. at one point it sounded like he was forcing a boston accent, and other times you could hear his australian accent at the end of words. it was really sorta a mixture between the two and slightly distracting. i'm still not sure what accent they were going for there. lol. overall a pretty good flick though, and my kids enjoyed it as well.


Glad you didn't ask my wife!

Agree with your points.

Forgot to mention that the director used 2 or 3 unnecessary "tricky" camera tricks. Like when watching the ship from high above ride into the first storm, the CGI camera lens got water on it. Like when pushing a boom, there was a GoPro on the boom, watching the men push it out.

Also, felt like the director gave equal gravity to everything/anything in the movie. Like for a while I thought the movie was going to be a story of the first mate vs the captain. Nope that passed. Then I thought it was going to be the story of the hunt for the white whale. Nope. Them marooned. Class warfare. Charles Dickens. Nope. Nope. Nope. All had equal brief weight.


----------



## brahman12

XBR11 said:


> Glad you didn't ask my wife!
> 
> Agree with your points.
> 
> Forgot to mention that the director used 2 or 3 unnecessary "tricky" camera tricks. Like when watching the ship from high above ride into the first storm, the CGI camera lens got water on it. Like when pushing a boom, there was a GoPro on the boom, watching the men push it out.
> 
> Also, felt like the director gave equal gravity to everything/anything in the movie. Like for a while I thought the movie was going to be a story of the first mate vs the captain. Nope that passed. Then I thought it was going to be the story of the hunt for the white whale. Nope. Them marooned. Class warfare. Charles Dickens. Nope. Nope. Nope. All had equal brief weight.



Interesting observation XBR11...as I replayed the movie mentally....I can see what you mean about all the different story components of the movie.


----------



## digler84

i agree there were multiple points there. i guess the biggest part was being marooned. i would guess most would squash personal squabbles and wouldn't be telling fish stories when you are fighting for survival and trying to figure out who the next meal is. i will say i was sorta fooled at the beginning because i thought for sure the old guy telling the story was going to be hemsworths character.


----------



## Alan P

brahman12 said:


> Now I gotta pick this up due to all of the resounding recommendations...but I am a scaredy cat when it comes to supernatural horror films...so gonna have to wait to watch this with a couple of other people in the theater room, and in the middle of the day, so as to have plenty of time to detach my mind from the experience and watch a couple of other flicks to distract me.


I just re-watched The Conjuring a couple weeks ago. I watch a LOT of horror/suspense movies, it is my favorite genre.

The Conjuring is one of the very few movies that has ever _actually scared me_...even on multiple viewings where I know what's coming. Be careful. 

As an adult, the first movie that actually scared me was The Blair Witch Project (I know, I know...Blair Witch is a real "love it or hate it" type movie)...The Conjuring I think surpasses it. I am very much looking forward to the sequel and hope it doesn't disappoint.

And, to keep this on-thread, the bass in the Conjuring is just plain *brutal*!


----------



## Alan P

MrGrey said:


> I'm 100% with that. I'm surprised there is no movie talking thread yet, unless i missed it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


There is actually a whole section of the forum for this. 

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/44-movies-concerts-music-discussion/


----------



## brahman12

Alan P said:


> There is actually a whole section of the forum for this.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/44-movies-concerts-music-discussion/



It seems I have been fixated on PSA Subwoofers, all things bass, atmos/immersive audio discussions, and Ralph Potts' bluray reviews, lol.
But there is a great big world out there that I should be paying attention to. Thanks Alan P.


----------



## Kini62

Alan P said:


> The Conjuring is one of the very few movies that has ever _actually scared me_...even on multiple viewings where I know what's coming. Be careful.


My family and I watched this one, (10 year old and 13 year old girls and my wife). Only the 10yo thought it was scary and then not all that much. The rest of us were like "meh", it's an OK movie. 

Maybe I/we missed something. Same with the prequel involving the doll- Annebelle or something, another meh. 

Maybe we're more into the "cheap" make you jump movies like Insidious, the first Sinister and others. 

As for a what I consider a pretty terrifying movie- "I saw the Devil". It's a Korean movie available on Netflix. Made me squirm for nearly the whole movie. Quite a ride.


----------



## Spanglo

Midnight Special. Cool flick, lots of low frequencies. Had to lower the sub levels a bit for one.


----------



## Fatshaft

Vigilante Diaries is loaded with 20HZ rumble 

There's a lot of scenes with under 5HZ scenes


----------



## Snowmanick

MrGrey said:


> Currently watching 'Black Hawk Down' on Netflix, 15mins in and i cant take it seriously with these actors its close to being a damn joke its like all the hip and famous actors from that time is just crammed into to make more money or w/e the hell they were going for, it ultimately failed in my eyes.


Really? Wow. I love that movie.


----------



## rhed

brahman12 said:


> Now I gotta pick this up due to all of the resounding recommendations...but I am a scaredy cat when it comes to supernatural horror films...so gonna have to wait to watch this with a couple of other people in the theater room, and in the middle of the day, so as to have plenty of time to detach my mind from the experience and watch a couple of other flicks to distract me.


Eh.. Jus take couple of shots of Patron. Numb your feelings..


----------



## rhed

Time for another spin of TIH and Oblivion this weekend. Haven't watch those over a year now... lol


----------



## Bassment

MrGrey said:


> Currently watching 'Black Hawk Down' on Netflix, 15mins in and i cant take it seriously with these actors its close to being a damn joke its like all the hip and famous actors from that time is just crammed into to make more money or w/e the hell they were going for, it ultimately failed in my eyes.


Lol really? These actors were not that famous when they did this movie. That's one of the really cool things about that movie. A few of them are famous BECAUSE of that movie.


----------



## Alan P

Kini62 said:


> My family and I watched this one, (10 year old and 13 year old girls and my wife). Only the 10yo thought it was scary and then not all that much. The rest of us were like "meh", it's an OK movie.
> 
> Maybe I/we missed something. Same with the prequel involving the doll- Annebelle or something, another meh.
> 
> Maybe we're more into the "cheap" make you jump movies like Insidious, the first Sinister and others.


I agree that the prequel was not very good, but The Conjuring created a lot of tension for me, so when the scares did come they really had a lot of impact for me. Of course, YMMV and that is more than fine. 




> As for a what I consider a pretty terrifying movie- "I saw the Devil". It's a Korean movie available on Netflix. Made me squirm for nearly the whole movie. Quite a ride.


Awesome, I'll check this one out for sure!


----------



## brahman12

rhed said:


> Time for another spin of TIH and Oblivion this weekend. Haven't watch those over a year now... lol



Those are on tap for me as well (can't wait to hear TIH with my new twins - the pulse cannon scene should be wicked ). Oblivion is one of my favorite movie sound mixes (definitely top 5). I am discovering bass tones and depth that I never heard before with my new subs. I have watched Tron, Cloverfield, War of the Worlds, and Star Trek several times...but watching them with the new subs made me feel like I was watching them for the first time. I am so amped up about watching my favorites all over again and feeling that deep bass thrill like I never have before. I watched Godzilla a couple of weeks ago, and although it gets a lot of negative reviews for clipping and other issues....it sounded phenomenal in my system. It pounded hard and heavy and my two little sons were scared from the sounds they were hearing in the backyard and would not enter the theater room. lol. My wife almost never comments on how I play my movies, but after Godzilla she gently warned me that perhaps the neighbors wouldn't like it if I played this movie too often.


----------



## Defcon

BHD is one of my favorite movies which is very unusual as I am anti-war and films like Zero Dark Thirty etc that glorify our involvement annoy me. But BHD has a really good structure and avoids being preachy plus its a true ensemble cast with a fantastic score by Zimmer. I think it could've used more bass considering how much weapon fire there is in that film.


----------



## GPBURNS

13 Hours - The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi
Holy Smokes - What a track


----------



## buddhamus

Anyone graphed batman Vs superman yet? Remux is out 😉

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatshaft

buddhamus said:


> Anyone graphed batman Vs superman yet? Remux is out 😉
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


It is 3hrs and it's full bandwidth  (Even 1 HZ is plentiful) 
TRUEHD ATMOS track


----------



## buddhamus

Fatshaft said:


> It is 3hrs and it's full bandwidth  (Even 1 HZ is plentiful)
> TRUEHD ATMOS track


U fkn legend!!! Thank you bud!! 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## mumps

Fatshaft said:


> It is 3hrs and it's full bandwidth  (Even 1 HZ is plentiful)
> TRUEHD ATMOS track


When I saw this in the theater, I KNEW it should have awesome bass; sadly the theater (an IMAX) didn't.

Chris


----------



## Rizob

audiofan1 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Oh its good alright! have fun


My copy has arrived, now I just need to wait for an evening when I have a free house to watch it!


----------



## audiofan1

Rizob said:


> My copy has arrived, now I just need to wait for an evening when I have a free house to watch it!


 

I have the "Other side of the Door" on tap for tonight


----------



## NorthSky

I revisited *The Conjuring* (2013) last night: http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/?p=2887

Fun flick, funky bass (good bass replay value), funny story. 
_______

* Bonus: http://metro.co.uk/2016/07/07/the-c...-and-you-wont-believe-the-reason-why-5991797/

Lol


----------



## NorthSky

The French they love to participate in their movie experience.  ...The Conjuring Horror Picture Show. 
_________

* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Conjuring_(franchise)


----------



## buddhamus

Batman Vs Superman.... Holy ****! What a soundtrack!!! Absolute beast! 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Did John Wick for the sound track. Wow, what a BAD movie.


----------



## raynist

jsmiddleton4 said:


> Did John Wick for the sound track. Wow, what a BAD movie.


You mean BAD as in kick-a$$ obviously right?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

No, just bad.


----------



## raynist

jsmiddleton4 said:


> No, just bad.


Everyone has different tastes but I don't recall hearing anyone else not liking that movie.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Well all five adults who watched it with me, that makes six of us, all agreed.

El Stinko.

Let's kill just a few more people shall we?


----------



## tvuong

buddhamus said:


> Batman Vs Superman.... Holy ****! What a soundtrack!!! Absolute beast!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Beside the awesome bass (especially in the last hour or so), I really like the mix especially the surrounds. The movie is a bit too long (>3 hrs) than it needs to be, IMO.


----------



## murphy2112

raynist said:


> Everyone has different tastes but I don't recall hearing anyone else not liking that movie.




It's a Keanu Reeves movie. Which means that it's hit or miss. And since I'm a fan of the Matrix series and Parenthood, I like his movies. But trust me, a lot of folks don't think KR can act. That might have something to do with it.


----------



## raynist

murphy2112 said:


> It's a Keanu Reeves movie. Which means that it's hit or miss. And since I'm a fan of the Matrix series and Parenthood, I like his movies. But trust me, a lot of folks don't think KR can act. That might have something to do with it.


That is not a movie to watch for acting!! I would watch the Revenant for acting. 

I agree he is wooden, and always has been. I can't imagine anyone would expect otherwise, but the action sequences make up for any of his acting flaws, especially since he did all of the action scenes himself. The club scene Is one of my all time favorite bass/action scenes.


----------



## buddhamus

tvuong said:


> Beside the awesome bass (especially in the last hour or so), I really like the mix especially the surrounds. The movie is a bit too long (>3 hrs) than it needs to be, IMO.


Def agreee with you there.....the movie was already long enough..........they just made it even longer. I didnt like the movie at all when I first watched it at the cinemas...........but this BD is fkn demo worthy!.....So im slowly turning my opinion around lol


----------



## Emaych

jsmiddleton4 said:


> Did John Wick for the sound track. Wow, what a BAD movie.


Suppose this kind of indictment is fairly typical -- terse, single word summation in the extreme negative. I have seen the movie about three times, and certain scenes many more than that, and though I don't generally care so much about 'the content," of movies, outside of the soundtrack and bass, JOHN WICK was high-level entertainment. 

Reeves' acting is indeed of variable conviction and credibility, but not within this effort -- he is quite convincing, even riveting, through its duration. The club sequence is a Swiss watchwork of masterfully engineered and executed choreography, which combined with the selected music in each tableau within the club, and ultra-dynamic effects punctuation throughout, provides a clinic on the art of compelling filmmaking.

A real treat of a smaller type film, and perhaps the best revenge film ever made. Does not hurt that such reprisal is based on sentiment for a best friend -- I have had those thoughts and urges, i.e., that cruelty deserves a special brand of exquisitely brutal admonishment, even appalling hemorrhagic overkill, as fitting chastisement for an unbearable evil. 

Also, feel compelled to mention, Keanu is said to own the top model from my same exotic speaker manufacturer, which at $85K is out of range of my consideration, but since it is obviously well within his range, he gets my hero award, and an excess of favor points humbly accorded:

Additionally, the fact that it is my belief that he does own that pair, points to him being a complex person of generally unrecognized fine taste and exacting discernment and intelligence (YES!), very unlike his image, I think, as something akin to a Ted-type dullard of questionable mental acuity....


----------



## Emaych

^^^Of course it must be said, that without the kind of bass featured in JOHN WICK, perhaps none of that other stuff would much matter....


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"terse, single word summation in the extreme negative."

As opposed to what endless blabbering about a lousy movie that must've used up all the fake blood for special effects Hollywood could produce?

At least stab the guy where he'd not have a punctured bowel if you're gonna have him walk off into the sunset with a pitbull puppy. 

Ok so wanted to try DTS:X. Hard to find at this juncture non-UHD DTS:X.

Picked up The Last Witch Hunter. Just listened to opening scenes mostly just to hear the DTS:X. Will watch full movie tonight.

Wow. Rattling sofa....


----------



## Emaych

jsmiddleton4 said:


> "terse, single word summation in the extreme negative."
> 
> As opposed to what endless blabbering about a lousy movie that must've used up all the fake blood for special effects Hollywood could produce?
> 
> At least stab the guy where he'd not have a punctured bowel if you're gonna have him walk off into the sunset with a pitbull puppy.
> 
> Picked up The Last Witch Hunter. Just listened to opening scenes mostly just to hear the DTS:X. Will watch full movie tonight.
> 
> Wow. Rattling sofa....


Ah! -- we are getting someplace. Thought you must have it in you. So I gather you are not a fan of blood effects, or perhaps surfeit of same. Does not trouble me whatsoever, unless executed poorly, which does not pertain here. 

Then I guess, on the minor point of contest with how critical a certain injury might be, you object on those grounds. Generally speaking I'm a pretty big fan of verisimilitude in story, plot, dialog, however I grant great wide berth in stylized cinema, which has rather a different intention, one that, not at all incidentally, might run diametrically counter to strict adherence to plausibility. 

But really, your complaint boils down to: the hero would have suffered greater harm from the gauntlet which was his journey here? That is the cinematic tradition. I don't think there is a single American film ever made which does not amplify the nature and impact of injury sustained, in terms of the delivery of it, whereas simultaneously not adhering whatsoever to a faithful correlation in actual damage inflicted.

And if you are having a problem with attack and damage sustained being asynchronous, as fatal plot pitfall revealing unsustainable non-reality, best of luck with LAST WITCH HUNTER -- I just watched it, and know for a fact it depicts bodily injury from all manner of fanciful beasts and supernatural forces -- and within those depictions there is an awe-inspiring range of inflicted damage, all of it more or less unrealistic......then again, the very premise of the movie itself might strike most as not reflective of our day-to-day realities, if that is what troubles you in film.....

But we can definitely come together on bass-induced tremors, which possibly should be the main point of all film...


----------



## raynist

jsmiddleton4 said:


> "terse, single word summation in the extreme negative."
> 
> As opposed to what endless blabbering about a lousy movie that must've used up all the fake blood for special effects Hollywood could produce?
> 
> At least stab the guy where he'd not have a punctured bowel if you're gonna have him walk off into the sunset with a pitbull puppy.
> 
> Ok so wanted to try DTS:X. Hard to find at this juncture non-UHD DTS:X.
> 
> Picked up The Last Witch Hunter. Just listened to opening scenes mostly just to hear the DTS:X. Will watch full movie tonight.
> 
> Wow. Rattling sofa....


If you thought John wick was bad .......😬


----------



## Emaych

raynist said:


> If you thought John wick was bad .......😬


Well, there you go -- there are blood effects galore in LWH, plus a good deal of unreality, both related to implausible survivability of wounds, as well as to the entire foundation of the plot.

This is why I suppose I feel compelled to prompt some fleshing out of single-word dismissals of a film -- what is being objected to with a term such as "BAD"? Here we had it explained somewhat, but then you dive headlong into another film which trumps the first in exactly those same objectionable attributes? 

It's a mystery....though if we're talkin' just bass appreciation, maybe you don't go wrong with either....


----------



## Brian Fineberg

I also found John Wick bad





BAD ASS!!


----------



## Scott27

jsmiddleton4 said:


> No, just bad.


Agree 100%. I could not work out why everyone loved this movie so much, thought it was terrible acting and predictable, basically just a guy walking around shooting everyone, almost Rambo style (why can no-one shoot him??). Audio track was its only saving grace! Much preferred The Equaliser as a movie


----------



## Emaych

Scott27 said:


> Agree 100%. I could not work out why everyone loved this movie so much, thought it was terrible acting and predictable, basically just a guy walking around shooting everyone, almost Rambo style (why can no-one shoot him??). Audio track was its only saving grace! Much preferred The Equaliser as a movie


Think you answered your own question. If we value the audio, say a conservative 50%, then perhaps the visual 25%, only another 25% remains for all other considerations. And JOHN WICK was a stylistic masterpiece, with pared-down plot, and spare dialog -- that spartan framework to be considered essential to setting the stylistic elan in heightened relief. 

Terrible acting? Didn't see any of that variety...well, the Russian sentry outside the club, the one who lost weight, maybe seemed a little stiff in his two minutes or so, but then he had a gun to his back -- the actor was portraying prudent passivity. Everyone else that I can think of was terrific. This is a movie that showed what Reeves is capable of in terms of acting range, though I admit he has turned in some really tenuous performances (contrast to his KNOCK KNOCK as one of those examples).

Equalizer was good enough -- there again the audio looms large, but what was unpredictable about that one? The set-up, the follow-through premise, the everything-is-alright end? -- you've seen that one a million times haven't you? Anyway, when you say it was a guy walking around shooting everyone, it betrays that you thought you were watching for the story, or some such thing. 

People don't watch movies for the story, that is just something they think they can comment on because it seems obvious or easy enough to pick out of the experience -- but people really turn out to movies for the watching, the hearing, and experiencing -- otherwise, why not stay at home and read a book? -- now there's a story, with no distracting audio and visual diversions (unless it might be words on a page). 

But movies are very personal to each of us, this one didn't grab you, but EQUALIZER did, though it is a movie about a guy who goes around shooting people, and just like John Wick, he was a master terminator retired, and each returned to form with a certain robust embrace in defense of an innocent, each movie had a climax set piece in a closed corral of killing...I mean, they are pretty darn similar -- you prefer one, I the other, but am also happy enough with Denzel's vehicle -- again, the audio of both soars...


----------



## GPBURNS

buddhamus said:


> Batman Vs Superman.... Holy ****! What a soundtrack!!! Absolute beast!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


have not seen it yet - but I feeling it now -Yikes.
Sons got some friend over watching -
no idea my top floor (2 floors up) moved/rattled so much -
looking forward to it.


----------



## buddhamus

GPBURNS said:


> have not seen it yet - but I feeling it now -Yikes.
> Sons got some friend over watching -
> no idea my top floor (2 floors up) moved/rattled so much -
> looking forward to it.


Your gonna love it.... Movie is ok.... Should of been shorter with better editing.... But the sound track... Especially at the end... Will not disappoint .... Almost reminded me of TIH  

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## GPBURNS

buddhamus said:


> Your gonna love it.... Movie is ok.... Should of been shorter with better editing.... But the sound track... Especially at the end... Will not disappoint .... Almost reminded me of TIH
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Saw it at theater - like you guys- way too long. 
was not planning to watch for awhile - but you guys making it sound too good


----------



## coolrda

tvuong said:


> Beside the awesome bass (especially in the last hour or so), I really like the mix especially the surrounds. The movie is a bit too long (>3 hrs) than it needs to be, IMO.


The theatrical version included on the BR comes in at two and a half hours.


----------



## tvuong

^^ yeah? I have the extended Atmos mkv ripped version that is 3:02:33 long to be exact.


----------



## Scott27

Emaych said:


> Think you answered your own question. If we value the audio, say a conservative 50%, then perhaps the visual 25%, only another 25% remains for all other considerations. And JOHN WICK was a stylistic masterpiece, with pared-down plot, and spare dialog -- that spartan framework to be considered essential to setting the stylistic elan in heightened relief.
> 
> Terrible acting? Didn't see any of that variety...well, the Russian sentry outside the club, the one who lost weight, maybe seemed a little stiff in his two minutes or so, but then he had a gun to his back -- the actor was portraying prudent passivity. Everyone else that I can think of was terrific. This is a movie that showed what Reeves is capable of in terms of acting range, though I admit he has turned in some really tenuous performances (contrast to his KNOCK KNOCK as one of those examples).
> 
> Equalizer was good enough -- there again the audio looms large, but what was unpredictable about that one? The set-up, the follow-through premise, the everything-is-alright end? -- you've seen that one a million times haven't you? Anyway, when you say it was a guy walking around shooting everyone, it betrays that you thought you were watching for the story, or some such thing.
> 
> People don't watch movies for the story, that is just something they think they can comment on because it seems obvious or easy enough to pick out of the experience -- but people really turn out to movies for the watching, the hearing, and experiencing -- otherwise, why not stay at home and read a book? -- now there's a story, with no distracting audio and visual diversions (unless it might be words on a page).
> 
> But movies are very personal to each of us, this one didn't grab you, but EQUALIZER did, though it is a movie about a guy who goes around shooting people, and just like John Wick, he was a master terminator retired, and each returned to form with a certain robust embrace in defense of an innocent, each movie had a climax set piece in a closed corral of killing...I mean, they are pretty darn similar -- you prefer one, I the other, but am also happy enough with Denzel's vehicle -- again, the audio of both soars...


I was really just voicing my opinion, and letting jsmiddleton4 know that there are others that agree with him, after all diversity is what makes forums like these interesting. And I certainly don't feel that because you and (perhaps many) others have a different view that I should be somehow offended, as you shouldn't be either as that was clearly not my intention. Simply celebrate the fact we all enjoy different movies and for different reasons sometimes. Oh and yes The Equaliser is no award winner either, just resonated with me more.


----------



## buddhamus

GPBURNS said:


> Saw it at theater - like you guys- way too long.
> was not planning to watch for awhile - but you guys making it sound too good


I've just been re watching all the fight scenes with my sons..... I'm ordering some crowsons this week so can't wait to try out all these low end bass movies with it integrated into my system . I see your a quad Submersive owner like me  even more reason for you to watch this movie soon  

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## coolrda

tvuong said:


> ^^ yeah? I have the extended Atmos mkv ripped version that is 3:02:33 long to be exact.


Having watched both the 3hr version is too long without really adding much to the story.


----------



## buddhamus

coolrda said:


> Having watched both the 3hr version is too long without really adding much to the story.


Didn't add much to the story but it made the movie make sense... As the theatrical was edited poorly. None the less... The extended cut was too long... And they could of done a better job with the theatrical cut

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## citsur86

buddhamus said:


> Your gonna love it.... Movie is ok.... Should of been shorter with better editing.... But the sound track... Especially at the end... Will not disappoint .... Almost reminded me of TIH
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk




What does TIH stand for?


----------



## buddhamus

citsur86 said:


> What does TIH stand for?


The Incredible Hulk

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## citsur86

buddhamus said:


> The Incredible Hulk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk




Ah thanks. I knew it couldn't be ten inch hero which is what my Google search for TIH movie kept coming back with haha. You guys referring to the first Incredible Hulk or the more recent ed norton version?


----------



## healthnut

buddhamus said:


> I've just been re watching all the fight scenes with my sons..... I'm ordering some crowsons this week so can't wait to try out all these low end bass movies with it integrated into my system . I see your a quad Submersive owner like me  even more reason for you to watch this movie soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk




Please let us know how you like the Crowsons. I've been following the Crowson forum and people are really excited about the tremendous difference they make in the low end and how natural they blend with the fronts. They're definitely on my wish list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citsur86

GPBURNS said:


> have not seen it yet - but I feeling it now -Yikes.
> 
> Sons got some friend over watching -
> 
> no idea my top floor (2 floors up) moved/rattled so much -
> 
> looking forward to it.




Amazon is telling me it's not being released until July 19th. If that's true how do you have it? Also does anyone here know of a demo disc that's available for purchase anywhere?


----------



## lizrussspike

citsur86 said:


> Amazon is telling me it's not being released until July 19th. If that's true how do you have it? Also does anyone here know of a demo disc that's available for purchase anywhere?


 @citsur86,
Looking in the subwoofer forum, a few threads for demo discs are available:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-subwoofers-bass-transducers/2288786-2015-bass-demo-disc.html, in which Quickett did an outstanding job. Check it out.


----------



## citsur86

lizrussspike said:


> @citsur86,
> Looking in the subwoofer forum, a few threads for demo discs are available:
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-subwoofers-bass-transducers/2288786-2015-bass-demo-disc.html, in which Quickett did an outstanding job. Check it out.



Thanks! Looks like it's not being seeded though. At least I can't get any connection. Also - I have no blue-ray disc burner. If I can somehow get it to download, I'm wondering if I could mount the iso and just extract the raw video files to my external hard drive and plug it into my xbox one to direct play from it....hmmmm...

Edit: I spoke too soon - looks like I just wasn't patient enough - getting the download now. Any answers on the Xbox One/External Hard drive questions would still be much appreciated!


----------



## murphy2112

Watched 10 Cloverfield last night with the subs running 4-6dB hot. Plenty of bass. Good movie, too, as on the surface feels predictable, but still delivered a bit of uniqueness and keeps you interested every minute. It was a bit scary throughout, so if you like that sort of thing, and you like John Goodman, this one is worth watching.


----------



## buddhamus

healthnut said:


> Please let us know how you like the Crowsons. I've been following the Crowson forum and people are really excited about the tremendous difference they make in the low end and how natural they blend with the fronts. They're definitely on my wish list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do bud!


----------



## Emaych

Scott27 said:


> I was really just voicing my opinion, and letting jsmiddleton4 know that there are others that agree with him, after all diversity is what makes forums like these interesting. And I certainly don't feel that because you and (perhaps many) others have a different view that I should be somehow offended, as you shouldn't be either as that was clearly not my intention. Simply celebrate the fact we all enjoy different movies and for different reasons sometimes. Oh and yes The Equaliser is no award winner either, just resonated with me more.


Hey, no one here offended -- perish the thought! This is our opinion place, so let the opinions roll. I guess I do feel somewhat irked though that some folks just dump a pejorative, then scamper off. This fails to serve any good purpose, in my view -- provides no insight as to how you got there, what might be flawed in the film, how we can all then compare that to our own sensibilities, that's all.

Now the member you stepped in to support, admirably came back to shed illumination on his characterization, but I must conclude he seemed to have not properly identified the source of his grievance as he went on to mention another film which featured the same "flaws" in spades. Not that he then is not entitled to his opinion, but it gives the rest of us that additional information to cross-compare his view to ours. And he also said he approved of the audio -- so for some us, that absolutely rules out that film could be "BAD," so raises the immediate question what the conclusion was based on.

And, BTW, you said, "Oh and yes The Equaliser is no award winner either, just resonated with me more" -- perfectly fine, except when you say "yes The Equaliser..." it seems you are acknowledging a POV emanating from me that that movie was less than stellar -- kindof the opposite of what I actually said. But of course your primary point was that it resonated more with you, and certainly JOHN WICK resonates more with me. 

All is as it should be, but both those movies are with others I consider to be in my top 300 or so, readily accessed as return-to favorites on my reference shelf.


----------



## Emaych

murphy2112 said:


> Watched 10 Cloverfield last night with the subs running 4-6dB hot. Plenty of bass. Good movie, too, as on the surface feels predictable, but still delivered a bit of uniqueness and keeps you interested every minute. It was a bit scary throughout, so if you like that sort of thing, and you like John Candy, this one is worth watching.


HMMMMM...not sure exactly how an appreciation for John Candy, deceased some while now, can inform our possible appreciation of the CLOVERFIELD title, but even fans of John Goodman might be put off by his portrayal of a character not much like his affable spouse on the popular sitcom of an earlier decade, or even any other role that comes readily to mind......

BTW, the bass here is terrific -- of the ultra-powerful, not powder-puffy, variety -- reminded me of TOMORROWLAND in that respect....


----------



## lizrussspike

citsur86 said:


> Thanks! Looks like it's not being seeded though. At least I can't get any connection. Also - I have no blue-ray disc burner. If I can somehow get it to download, I'm wondering if I could mount the iso and just extract the raw video files to my external hard drive and plug it into my xbox one to direct play from it....hmmmm...
> 
> Edit: I spoke too soon - looks like I just wasn't patient enough - getting the download now. Any answers on the Xbox One/External Hard drive questions would still be much appreciated!


 @citsur86,
may be a better question in the 2015 Demo Disc thread.


----------



## citsur86

lizrussspike said:


> @citsur86,
> may be a better question in the 2015 Demo Disc thread.




True will do


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Another great boom boom albeit stinker movie is San Andreas. 

Lots of bass. Really lousy movie. End really bad.


----------



## Emaych

jsmiddleton4 said:


> Another great boom boom albeit stinker movie is San Andreas.
> 
> Lots of bass. Really lousy movie. End really bad.


OOOOOH -- that's gotta hurt! Seems you're striking out on movies here, but somehow you watched to the end? One wonders what is at root of such self-torture. Could it be the bass? -- but then, wouldn't that mean it was a "good" movie? I mean if you are watching and keep watching for the bass, and the bass is praiseworthy, then the reason you were watching panned out in very acceptable fashion, correct? That is a "good" movie in my book, if you wanted to choose just one of those words to sum your experience.....


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I'm not supposed to watch a movie to the end?


----------



## Emaych

jsmiddleton4 said:


> I'm not supposed to watch a movie to the end?


Well, if you want to be serious, just speaking for myself, I always formerly watched to the end whether I felt entertained or not -- guess I held out hope, but now, if the experience is not pleasing to me, I will not watch -- my shelves are replete with blu-rays I paid for on a blind buy, that I just took off the disc spinner and put away forever. 

My question was meant only to prompt the self-examination that there must have been something of interest there, presumably the soundtrack, which you highlighted. BTW, the number one reason for me to abandon a disc nowadays is that the soundtrack is not sufficiently appealing -- in fact, that is about the only reason I don't continue, and the main main reason I watch in the first place is for the awesome sound.

If the film content itself, things such as "story," "dialog," what have you, is not up to par, if it has great sound, it is by definition a great movie (with sucky characteristics), and the suckiness can surely invite comment from me, but I try to be very very specific about its shortcomings, if only to advance the conversation, but also because I almost always know exactly what strikes me as less than the quality it should be.....


----------



## Alan P

citsur86 said:


> Amazon is telling me it's not being released until July 19th. *If that's true how do you have it? * Also does anyone here know of a demo disc that's available for purchase anywhere?


This quote from earlier in the thread _should _answer your question. 



tvuong said:


> ^^ yeah? I have the extended Atmos *mkv ripped version* that is 3:02:33 long to be exact.






citsur86 said:


> Thanks! Looks like it's not being seeded though. At least I can't get any connection. Also - I have no blue-ray disc burner. If I can somehow get it to download, I'm wondering if I could mount the iso and just extract the raw video files to my external hard drive and plug it into my xbox one to direct play from it....hmmmm...
> 
> Edit: I spoke too soon - looks like I just wasn't patient enough - getting the download now. Any answers on the Xbox One/External Hard drive questions would still be much appreciated!


I don't know what formats the XBone supports, but if it supports M2TS files on an external drive...then yes, your proposed method will work just fine.


----------



## Alan P

I store the M2TS clips on my NAS and stream them through a Chromebox with Kodi.


----------



## brahman12

A fellow member created a file of multiple Atmos clips. He was able to set it up so that they could be saved on to and played from a thumb drive. Any way the same could be done with the 2015 demo disc? They were the same file type as the bass demo disc files. That would be great because I have no way of creating a bluray disc at this time.


----------



## Defcon

MrGrey said:


> My PC is hooked up to my avr so I never got to use those incredible convenient tech. I have a question does the streaming from you NAS decrease the quality? Since it may be affected by glitches or bandwidth problems, or is it no different from what you can see or hear. I would guess if there was a problem it would show up big with the audio or video?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


I stream from my main pc (which acts as NAS) and streaming cannot affect quality, if there are network issues you may see a glitch like the picture freezing. If you are streaming from Netflix and your Internet is slow then the quality can be degraded because e.g it may switch from HD->SD, but that kind of thing doesn't happen when streaming from a home server (there can be some quality loss if transcoding but no one should be transcoding when playing back on their main system).


----------



## citsur86

I'm going to try an app I found called SofaPlay which can stream to the Xbox One - not sure if it can stream M2TS files or not. If not, I'll try PLEX which I'm also not sure whether it can play M2TS. We will see - download almost done.getting 8+MB/s so been downloading about an hour - almost done!


----------



## discone

Watched *Pride and Prejudice and Zombies* tonight and was surprised by the bass it had. 

Also there was a gunshot out of nowhere that made the wife and I both jump!


----------



## Fatshaft

discone said:


> Watched *Pride and Prejudice and Zombies* tonight and was surprised by the bass it had.
> 
> Also there was a gunshot out of nowhere that made the wife and I both jump!


----------



## mo949

buddhamus said:


> Your gonna love it.... Movie is ok.... Should of been shorter with better editing.... But the sound track... Especially at the end... Will not disappoint .... Almost reminded me of TIH
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk



Words like this can make me watch a bad movie


----------



## discone

MrGrey said:


> Is the film good? Or worth less than $10
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


I myself found it to be a one time watch. To get it for $10 or under it may be worth it to see, otherwise just rent it.


----------



## Quickett

brahman12 said:


> A fellow member created a file of multiple Atmos clips. He was able to set it up so that they could be saved on to and played from a thumb drive. Any way the same could be done with the 2015 demo disc? They were the same file type as the bass demo disc files. That would be great because I have no way of creating a bluray disc at this time.


You would need to specify the playback platform. i.e. iirc the oppo's support iso on a thumb drive. Just about any modern computer can play m2ts files from a flash drive. But if the PC is hooked up to your display, that negates the need for a flash drive. 
Some displays can play content from a usb, like my Sammy. But ymmv. If the Atmos clips you mentioned work on your system then the demo disc content should work the same.


----------



## brahman12

Quickett said:


> You would need to specify the playback platform. i.e. iirc the oppo's support iso on a thumb drive. Just about any modern computer can play m2ts files from a flash drive. But if the PC is hooked up to your display, that negates the need for a flash drive.
> Some displays can play content from a usb, like my Sammy. But ymmv. If the Atmos clips you mentioned work on your system then the demo disc content should work the same.



Thanks for responding. I play the Atmos clips via my Oppo 105D's usb port on the front panel. So I would download the demo disc files onto my computer hard drive and then copy them onto my flash drive for playing on my Oppo. OK buddy, thanks again (I thought I was missing a step somewhere, not very familiar with the torrent process but have been reading up on it). Really interested in running this on my system....should be lots of fun, and thanks for putting it together in the first place. God Bless


----------



## citsur86

brahman12 said:


> Thanks for responding. I play the Atmos clips via my Oppo 105D's usb port on the front panel. So I would download the demo disc files onto my computer hard drive and then copy them onto my flash drive for playing on my Oppo. OK buddy, thanks again (I thought I was missing a step somewhere, not very familiar with the torrent process but have been reading up on it). Really interested in running this on my system....should be lots of fun, and thanks for putting it together in the first place. God Bless


Would a 128GB flash drive be large enough to fit a good amount of demo content?


----------



## Alan P

citsur86 said:


> Would a 128GB flash drive be large enough to fit a good amount of demo content?


Well, you could fit Vol 2-4 of the Ultimate Bass Demo Disc on there (102GB). Would you call that a "good" amount?


----------



## citsur86

Alan P said:


> Well, you could fit Vol 2-4 of the Ultimate Bass Demo Disc on there (102GB). Would you call that a "good" amount?


Oh man! Not really - I would Ideally like to have all of the Bass Demo Disc + Scubasteve's V2 demo disc on it at once - how many GBs you think I'm looking at?


----------



## brahman12

citsur86 said:


> Would a 128GB flash drive be large enough to fit a good amount of demo content?



Yes....I believe so. I have my Atmos clips (about ten clips in all - perhaps about 20 minutes worth of audio/video) on a 32GB drive and still have room to spare.


----------



## Alan P

citsur86 said:


> Oh man! Not really - I would Ideally like to have all of the Bass Demo Disc + Scubasteve's V2 demo disc on it at once - how many GBs you think I'm looking at?


All of those together is about 190GB.

You're going to need a BIGGER BOAT!





Have you considered setting up a NAS for streaming this sort of thing...along with your movies and music and photos? It sort of changed my life when I finally did it.


----------



## brahman12

citsur86 said:


> Oh man! Not really - I would Ideally like to have all of the Bass Demo Disc + Scubasteve's V2 demo disc on it at once - how many GBs you think I'm looking at?


Amazon.com has some good deals today on large capacity flash drives. Give it a look. Good luck.


----------



## citsur86

Alan P said:


> All of those together is about 190GB.
> 
> You're going to need a BIGGER BOAT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered setting up a NAS for streaming this sort of thing...along with your movies and music and photos? It sort of changed my life when I finally did it.


Well I have an apple TV 4 hooked up to my AVR that already contains all of my music, movies, and photos - its just that the streams coming from there are compressed, so now I'm not sure I'm getting the best experience - so lately I've been using the actual blue-ray disks. This is something I've actually been looking to research on the forums a bit (how much quality loss in sound do you get when streaming through iTunes via Apple TV?)

I guess if the answer is a lot - I could setup a NAS. Did you rip all of your blue-rays onto your NAS?


----------



## citsur86

brahman12 said:


> Amazon.com has some good deals today on large capacity flash drives. Give it a look. Good luck.


I can't find a flash drive on Amazon for under $55 that's USB 3.0 and 256GB - can you? The 128GB was $23. I ordered this one earlier today - I'll just use the 128GB for now and just put the best of the demo content on there.


----------



## beastaudio

buddhamus said:


> Didn't add much to the story but it made the movie make sense... As the theatrical was edited poorly. None the less... The extended cut was too long... And they could of done a better job with the theatrical cut
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Dang you out of US people that get all the movies before we do  Haha. Does the 4K disc have the extended cut on it or the theatrical? Anyone know yet?



citsur86 said:


> Well I have an apple TV 4 hooked up to my AVR that already contains all of my music, movies, and photos - its just that the streams coming from there are compressed, so now I'm not sure I'm getting the best experience - so lately I've been using the actual blue-ray disks. This is something I've actually been looking to research on the forums a bit (how much quality loss in sound do you get when streaming through iTunes via Apple TV?)
> 
> I guess if the answer is a lot - I could setup a NAS. Did you rip all of your blue-rays onto your NAS?


The answer is not "A lot" when it comes to music. It's actually not even "A little" TBH. Yea yea, you'll get some that say they can hear a difference but I bet blind you would never know


----------



## Pain Infliction

Batman vs Superman is an absolute beast in the bass department! It really rocked my theater!


----------



## murphy2112

citsur86 said:


> I can't find a flash drive on Amazon for under $55 that's USB 3.0 and 256GB - can you? The 128GB was $23. I ordered this one earlier today - I'll just use the 128GB for now and just put the best of the demo content on there.




Flash is not really a good use of large incompressible files like video. Try for a 2TB 2.5" USB 3 external pocket drive instead. Should be $99 and is small enough to carry around like a phone.


----------



## Kini62

citsur86 said:


> W (how much quality loss in sound do you get when streaming through iTunes via Apple TV?)


Goes from master audio to DD so like the difference between BR and DVD. For some movies that is a lot, for others not so much.


----------



## cjrubes

Any graphs for Batman v Superman yet? I have it pre-ordered and was wondering how it measured before it arrived. By all accounts it seems like it's solid in the bass department. It sounded pretty darn good when I saw it in the theater IMO


----------



## citsur86

Kini62 said:


> Goes from master audio to DD so like the difference between BR and DVD. For some movies that is a lot, for others not so much.


DD is 5.1 right? So since im running 5.1 system with front heights using DD PLIIz there would be no difference for me right?


----------



## murphy2112

I might have missed it - did anyone graph Kung Fu Panda 3?


----------



## buddhamus

murphy2112 said:


> I might have missed it - did anyone graph Kung Fu Panda 3?


Yep and it's filtered to hell..... 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan P

citsur86 said:


> DD is 5.1 right? So since im running 5.1 system with front heights using DD PLIIz there would be no difference for me right?


No difference in the channels you are using, but the _sound quality_ itself.........


----------



## Brian Fineberg

allegiant seemed to have pretty good bass...curious to see its graph...very good atmos too

super cheesey movie though


----------



## citsur86

Alan P said:


> No difference in the channels you are using, but the _sound quality_ itself.........


Ah I see - even 5.1 from a Dolby Digital TrueHD is better than 5.1 from regular Dolby Digital?


----------



## Alan P

citsur86 said:


> Ah I see - even 5.1 from a Dolby Digital TrueHD is better than 5.1 from regular Dolby Digital?


Theoretically...whether or not _you _can tell the difference is what matters. 

Dolby Digital = 1.7mbps
True HD = 18mbps


----------



## citsur86

Alan P said:


> Theoretically...whether or not _you _can tell the difference is what matters.
> 
> Dolby Digital = 1.7mbps
> True HD = 18mbps


Along these same lines, I see when playing a blueray through my PS3 that it is outputting DTS-HD MA 7.1 uncompressed as PCM to the receiver. PS3 tells me what it's uncompressing on their UI. Even though I have my receiver set to Front Heights (so technically 5.1 + PLIIz), PS3 still says 7.1 is being uncompressed and sent to the receiver. So what's happening in this case?


----------



## Alan P

citsur86 said:


> Along these same lines, I see when playing a blueray through my PS3 that it is outputting DTS-HD MA 7.1 uncompressed as PCM to the receiver. PS3 tells me what it's uncompressing on their UI. Even though I have my receiver set to Front Heights (so technically 5.1 + PLIIz), PS3 still says 7.1 is being uncompressed and sent to the receiver. So what's happening in this case?


The rear channels are matrixed into the side surrounds. You're not missing any sound, just the extra separation that actual physical rear speakers provide.


----------



## citsur86

Alan P said:


> The rear channels are matrixed into the side surrounds. You're not missing any sound, just the extra separation that actual physical rear speakers provide.




So when I have the front heights turned on your saying it's also sending sound to the rears by splitting the surrounds? I don't think so because the receiver can only do front heights or surrounds. I'm guessing it's either mixing the rear channels into the surrounds or dropping them out.


----------



## Alan P

citsur86 said:


> So when I have the front heights turned on your saying it's also sending sound to the rears by splitting the surrounds? I don't think so because the receiver can only do front heights or surrounds. I'm guessing it's either mixing the rear channels into the surrounds or dropping them out.


No.

The content of the front height speakers is matrixed from the FL/FR/CC speakers. While using front heights, the discrete content that _would have been_ sent to the rears is matrixed into the side surrounds.

Hopefully that's more clear than how I explained it before.


----------



## citsur86

Alan P said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> The content of the front height speakers is matrixed from the FL/FR/CC speakers. While using front heights, the discrete content that _would have been_ sent to the rears is matrixed into the side surrounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully that's more clear than how I explained it before.




Yup got it. Thanks! Watched the Incredible Hulk today. Holy moly it was awesome. (Obviously the sound not the movie)


----------



## QCard

buddhamus said:


> Batman Vs Superman.... Holy ****! What a soundtrack!!! Absolute beast!


Just finished watching BvS (Theatrical Cut) and thought the SQ was pretty good overall, but laughably the most powerful ULF bass moment in the whole movie was when Lois Lane was trapped underwater and was pounding on the piece of stone. Every time she hits it with her little fists, there is a comically massive bass blast! Not even Doomsday could manage to top her! 

I hate it when sound mixers give a disproportionate amount of bass to something that shouldn't have much, if any bass (which is pretty much all the time).


----------



## NorthSky

I've read it's the Extended Cut or go home. Like the ext. cut is mucho superior, and the theatrical is just a fart. ...Movie wise..._Batman v Superman._

But those two comics (super heroes); when they punch each other it must hurt, and make low noises in the bass department, no. 
Is it true that the ext. cut is only on the UHD 4K version (BD 100 - first time I believe)?

Maybe not (it don't say 182 mins anywhere): http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Batman-v-Superman-Dawn-of-Justice-3D-Blu-ray/130491/


----------



## citsur86

Watched the Incredible Hulk last night. Holy crap is there some bass in that movie. Too bad i was bored to tears! I don't know why it's so hard to come up with a good Hulk script.


----------



## MKtheater

They did, it was called the Avengers, just without the bass.


----------



## citsur86

MKtheater said:


> They did, it was called the Avengers, just without the bass.


Yeah - think about it though - even in the Avengers his story is tolerable at best.


----------



## johnnygrandis

Fatshaft said:


>


Wow, awesome soundtrack with some very good LFE moments. The film and story is bit annoying but the soundtrack is really a blast so well worth my time.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Started watching Gods of Egypt just a as a quick test of DTS:X. Now that's a bass track. Not sure how the movie is going to be based on other's comments but if you want to see your SW's hop, man.....


----------



## Nalleh

MrGrey said:


> The Wave graph
> 
> Totally worth the watch for the story and audio👍.
> 
> This film will make you think rocks are literally falling inside your house haha, I've never experienced such well done surround sound and realism. i replayed scenes more than once just to experience it again, the audio team in my opinion deserves a drink and handshake😃.
> 
> Also the VFX team GimpVille did and amazing job with the water sims in this one, still not as well done as ILM water effects in the Battleship 2012 film but its up there.


I agree, and the Atmos sound is defenitly demo materiale. When the mountain start to fall, the immersiveness is off the scales, probably the best i have heard.


----------



## digler84

i loved TIH both for the sound and the story. it's one of my favorite movies actually, and ill even sit and watch it on fx, lol


----------



## citsur86

digler84 said:


> i loved TIH both for the sound and the story. it's one of my favorite movies actually, and ill even sit and watch it on fx, lol




Hey to each his own. I enjoyed Battlefield Earth which was pretty much unanimously agreed on by humans to be a horrible movie haha.


----------



## DrMichael

Brian Fineberg said:


> allegiant seemed to have pretty good bass...curious to see its graph...very good atmos too
> 
> super cheesey movie though


I agree with your assessment! I thought the sound mix and bass was very well done. The picture quality was phenomenal also.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Is that the theatrical cut or the extended cut?


----------



## MrGrey

Scott Simonian said:


> Is that the theatrical cut or the extended cut?


The extended version that's 3 hours and 2mins long.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Simonian

Can you also graph the theatrical cut? It's a different mix.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MrGrey said:


> Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice Graph


Noice


----------



## citsur86

What does the red line represent?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

average level of the entire movie


----------



## cjrubes

MrGrey said:


> Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice Graph



Looks good to me!


----------



## bori

Hardcore Henry was just OK


----------



## Rizob

I finally watched The Conjuring tonight, you guys weren't kidding!!! I might only have a comparatively humble 12" sealed sub (compared to some of the crazy set ups you have) but it really excelled with this film. I have only heard my door rattle in a handful of films over the years, but this one was sending it crazy! 


Time to add some more adhesive rubber pads to the door frame this weekend :grin:


----------



## NorthSky

I had to put crazy glue to my contact lenses; they kept falling off.


----------



## digler84

BVS looks to be a solid flick in the bass department. i enjoyed much of the actual movie, but there were many flawed points in the script. does the extended cut fix any of the forced plot points? other than that, i'm sure i will buy it, even for the audio alone.


----------



## lizrussspike

Brian Fineberg said:


> allegiant seemed to have pretty good bass...curious to see its graph...very good atmos too
> 
> super cheesey movie though


a bit cheesey but great sound and bass. Thanks Brian Fineberg for getting Atmos stuck in my head. now I am wondering how much that is going to cost to upgrade...


----------



## brahman12

Watched Valkyrie last night....first time in about three years. Great soundtrack on this one. I remembered that I liked it a lot the first time but this time I was really able to appreciate this movie due to my more capable gear nowadays. Two really nice bass moments that surprised the crap out of me. The opening war scene, and when he goes home to visit his family and they have to go into the bunker for safety due to some bombing happening in the area. Really nice and deep bass tones doing their thing here. I love getting surprised like that.


----------



## Theriddler07sms

Alright fellas, rented Wrath of Titans and The Finest Hour so far from amazon video. Need a couple more options for great bass movies that are pretty current. The list on page one seems to be a bit out of date.


----------



## citsur86

Theriddler07sms said:


> Alright fellas, rented Wrath of Titans and The Finest Hour so far from amazon video. Need a couple more options for great bass movies that are pretty current. The list on page one seems to be a bit out of date.


The dark knight, kickass, Star Wars the force awakens, and master and commander were best I've watched since getting my system setup.


----------



## Theriddler07sms

Thank You, I will give a couple of those a watch.


----------



## digler84

TIH, oblivion, WOTW, MI:RN, MMFR, deadpool, 13 hours, winter soldier.....just to name a few.


----------



## citsur86

Ah forgot about oblivion. That one was also awesome! The Incredible Hulk had amazing bass, but I just wasn't into the movie.


----------



## Theriddler07sms

I cannot bring myself to watching TIH again haha. 13 hours was a good one. Ill rent that one too. Thanks guys.


----------



## digler84

i really enjoy the two most recent die hard movies too. lots of good bass. and if you haven't seen guardians of the galaxy, there are some great moments in that one, plus a fantastic soundtrack to show off the accuracy and finesse of your subs.


----------



## BassThatHz

The boat explosion in Tarzan looks like it might have some bass in it. 
But as for the movie, it was horrible. Definitely rent not buy!

ME Tarzan, YOU Jane. UGH


----------



## digler84

BassThatHz said:


> The boat explosion in Tarzan looks like it might have some bass in it.
> But as for the movie, it was horrible. Definitely rent not buy!
> 
> ME Tarzan, YOU Jane. UGH


i agree on the boat explosion. lots of rippling in the water...how could it possibly fall flat on its face? 

as far as the movie, i didnt find it all that bad. considering the reference material i really wasnt expecting much tho. i really thought it would be super corny, but it held my attention through most of the movie. margot robbie sure helps too...yum.


----------



## lizrussspike

digler84 said:


> i really enjoy the two most recent die hard movies too. lots of good bass. and if you haven't seen guardians of the galaxy, there are some great moments in that one, plus a fantastic soundtrack to show off the accuracy and finesse of your subs.


 right digler84,
quite a the last few Die Hard flicks have had some great LFE!

Theriddler07sms, you could try Flight of the Pheonix, ND maybe Olympus has fallen...


----------



## V.X.Donique

Blu-Rays aren't released at the same time in every region, ergo.......PIRACY.


----------



## Zhorik

citsur86 said:


> Can I ask, how do you guys all get the blueray of these movies before they're released. PM me please and explain. I would love to be able to do the same.


The legend of Tarzan should still be in cinemas, and the post you quoted was about that film and was likely talking about the cinema mix.

Piracy isn't allowed on this forum and so one can't talk about rarbg or other uploaders who may or may not upload untouched blu rays.


----------



## citsur86

V.X.Donique said:


> Blu-Rays aren't released at the same time in every region, ergo.......PIRACY.





Zhorik said:


> The legend of Tarzan should still be in cinemas, and the post you quoted was about that film and was likely talking about the cinema mix.
> 
> Piracy isn't allowed on this forum and so one can't talk about rarbg or other uploaders who may or may not upload untouched blu rays.


Deleted the question.


----------



## johnnygrandis

Toy Story 2 and Turbo 2013 from Pixar, well worth the time and fantastic LFE tracks.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

johnnygrandis said:


> Toy Story 2 and Turbo 2013 from Pixar, well worth the time and fantastic LFE tracks.


turbo is dreamworks...but yes they have good bass in them no doubt


----------



## lizrussspike

johnnygrandis, what about the Incredibles? Great LFE in that one as well.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

lizrussspike said:


> johnnygrandis, what about the Incredibles? Great LFE in that one as well.


none better though than finding nemo


----------



## lizrussspike

Brian Fineberg said:


> none better though than finding nemo


Brian Fineberg,
I do really like Finding Nemo, as it has some great scenes that pound...Darla, but I think my old ears like the amount of bass that The Incredibles has. Quantity vs Quality? Then again if you bring in DreamWorks and HTTYD...again awesome LFE.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

lizrussspike said:


> Brian Fineberg,
> I do really like Finding Nemo, as it has some great scenes that pound...Darla, but I think my old ears like the amount of bass that The Incredibles has. Quantity vs Quality? Then again if you bring in DreamWorks and HTTYD...again awesome LFE.


Darla
Sub crashing
"balloons" popping
Whale blowing

all blow anything from the incredibles away...but yes there is more in incredibles..(but is clipped)

HTTYD is in another league....Kung Fu Panda is pretty darn good too


----------



## brahman12

*Nemo*



Brian Fineberg said:


> none better though than finding nemo


Darla...LOL...man did they draw her to look extra weird or what? 
Just watched Nemo with my two little sons over the weekend. We watched the Darla scene five times....they would just giggle and look all over the theater room in amazement. Great times.


----------



## brahman12

lizrussspike said:


> Brian Fineberg,
> I do really like Finding Nemo, as it has some great scenes that pound...Darla, but I think my old ears like the amount of bass that The Incredibles has. Quantity vs Quality? Then again if you bring in DreamWorks and HTTYD...again awesome LFE.



I love The Incredibles soundtrack. HTTYD and Nemo maybe technically superior and deeper (forgot about the whale scene in Nemo - very fun indeed)...but Incredibles sounds quite incredible (pun intended) in its own right.


----------



## pennynike1

Pain Infliction said:


> Batman vs Superman is an absolute beast in the bass department! It really rocked my theater!



4K version or standard blu-ray? I was very dissapointed with the movie watching it in the theater, but seeing it at home with bass I am thinking it will be a very different experience.


----------



## pennynike1

*San Andreas*

I own a sealed San Andreas Blu Ray, which I haven't even opened. I chose to rent it instead, but couldn't come close to finish it before going to something I could tolerate. I guess you could say that I am not a Rock fan, because I refused to see the movie in theaters. 




jsmiddleton4 said:


> Another great boom boom albeit stinker movie is San Andreas.
> 
> Lots of bass. Really lousy movie. End really bad.


----------



## lizrussspike

pennynike1 said:


> 4K version or standard blu-ray? I was very dissapointed with the movie watching it in the theater, but seeing it at home with bass I am thinking it will be a very different experience.


 Agreed pennynike1,
I sat thru it in the theater, but enjoyed it at home. So much bass? Like the first 20 minutes was non-stop rumbling, that seem to take a short break, and then rumble thru the rest of the movie. Way better viewing at home with my 3 subs and vol @ -13.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Wow bass monster is an understatement for BvS

Too bad the movie is a stinker. Just all over the place oh well. Not like I won't watch it again. 

4K wasn't the best. But was nice


----------



## Pain Infliction

pennynike1 said:


> 4K version or standard blu-ray? I was very dissapointed with the movie watching it in the theater, but seeing it at home with bass I am thinking it will be a very different experience.


Bluray 

Is there a difference between bluray audio and 4k disk audio? I would think that there would only be a difference in the video resolution but I have been off of the foru, for a while and need to catch back up.


----------



## pennynike1

*atmos*



Pain Infliction said:


> Bluray
> 
> Is there a difference between bluray audio and 4k disk audio? I would think that there would only be a difference in the video resolution but I have been off of the foru, for a while and need to catch back up.


Yes, they used to offer dolby atmos tracks on standard blu ray, but it is now only available on 4k and 3d discs. A marketing trap for 4k ultra hd discs.


----------



## Pain Infliction

pennynike1 said:


> Yes, they used to offer dolby atmos tracks on standard blu ray, but it is now only available on 4k and 3d discs. A marketing trap for 4k ultra hd discs.


Wow! Didn't know that. That is pretty lame. I guess more of a reason for me to hold off on an Atmos avr now because I am not ready to switch over to 4k.


----------



## pennynike1

*atmos*



Pain Infliction said:


> Wow! Didn't know that. That is pretty lame. I guess more of a reason for me to hold off on an Atmos avr now because I am not ready to switch over to 4k.


Unfortunately for me, I already own an atmos pre/pro, so I must chase technology to get to use it. I want 4k projectors to go downin price and advance a bit before I make the jump.I also don't want video game lag.


----------



## Pain Infliction

The projector is the main reason and the fact that I would have to buy another video processor too because my lumagen XD does not support 4k. Projector and video processor is a hefty investment that I really don't need to make right now because everything is working great in my theater right now. If something breaks I might consider at that point.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

How many times did they have him do the same rip a door off move? Its like really? He can't save his dtr? And then the whole cpr, she's dead, let's clap our hands and bring her back like Tinker Bell thing. With a few tweaks San Andreas would have not been a stinker. But again the bass was amazing. Hoover Dam crumbling amazing. One of my dogs hid in the bath tub.

As it is the movie is insulting.

So she's without oxygen for how long and she comes back normal and her lipstick unsmeared?

Geez.


----------



## beastaudio

Pain Infliction said:


> Bluray
> 
> Is there a difference between bluray audio and 4k disk audio? I would think that there would only be a difference in the video resolution but I have been off of the foru, for a while and need to catch back up.





pennynike1 said:


> Yes, they used to offer dolby atmos tracks on standard blu ray, but it is now only available on 4k and 3d discs. A marketing trap for 4k ultra hd discs.


BvS Has the atmos track on both. I was one of the frontrunners complaining about the UHD-only atmos tracks and it seems it may have just been an initial "Push" from some of the production companies, to get people on the edge of moving to 4K to go ahead and jump. It worked for me. The last 3 UHD discs I have purchased all have the atmos track on the standard BD disc as well, but it again, it might just be dumb luck.


----------



## Alan P

jsmiddleton4 said:


> How many times did they have him do the same rip a door off move? Its like really? He can't save his dtr? And then the whole cpr, she's dead, let's clap our hands and bring her back like Tinker Bell thing. With a few tweaks San Andreas would have not been a stinker. But again the bass was amazing. Hoover Dam crumbling amazing. One of my dogs hid in the bath tub.
> 
> As it is the movie is insulting.
> 
> So she's without oxygen for how long and she comes back normal and her lipstick unsmeared?
> 
> Geez.


I know the movie has been out for a while now, and it kind of does suck...but please, can you use spoiler tags for comments like that in the future?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

If any of those comments seem like spoilers for San Andreas to you, don't watch any trailers ever.


----------



## Alan P

jsmiddleton4 said:


> If any of those comments seem like spoilers for San Andreas to you, don't watch any trailers ever.


Please show me the SA trailer where



Spoiler



the daughter (almost?) dies and is subsequently saved.


----------



## pennynike1

beastaudio said:


> BvS Has the atmos track on both. I was one of the frontrunners complaining about the atmos-only atmos tracks and it seems it may have just been an initial "Push" from some of the production companies, to get people on the edge of moving to 4K to go ahead and jump. It worked for me. The last 3 UHD discs I have purchased all have the atmos track on the standard BD disc as well, but it again, it might just be dumb luck.


It almost worked for me too until I just read your comment. I bought the Deadpool 4k disc, and the standard blu ray was 7.1 dts master. Standard blu ray players won't play the hdr disc, so to enjoy deadpool with atmos, it requires the hdr 4k player


----------



## citsur86

pennynike1 said:


> It almost worked for me too until I just read your comment. I bought the Deadpool 4k disc, and the standard blu ray was 7.1 dts master. Standard blu ray players won't play the hdr disc, so to enjoy deadpool with atmos, it requires the hdr 4k player


Strange - assuming only certain discs are like this. Although I don't have an Atmos receiver or setup, I accidentally purchased the Atmos version of The Fifth Element and it played fine through my Xbox One with (what I am assuming was) a 7.1 format. Assuming because Xbox doesn't tell you and it sends uncompressed 7.1. So the receiver can't tell you either.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Pain Infliction said:


> Bluray
> 
> Is there a difference between bluray audio and 4k disk audio? I would think that there would only be a difference in the video resolution but I have been off of the foru, for a while and need to catch back up.





pennynike1 said:


> Yes, they used to offer dolby atmos tracks on standard blu ray, but it is now only available on 4k and 3d discs. A marketing trap for 4k ultra hd discs.





beastaudio said:


> BvS Has the atmos track on both. I was one of the frontrunners complaining about the atmos-only atmos tracks and it seems it may have just been an initial "Push" from some of the production companies, to get people on the edge of moving to 4K to go ahead and jump. It worked for me. The last 3 UHD discs I have purchased all have the atmos track on the standard BD disc as well, but it again, it might just be dumb luck.


Not all studios support immersive audio on home video equally.

Fox doesn't do Atmos or DTS:X on Blu-ray whatsoever. Only UHD.
Disney is the same yet they haven't released UHD's yet.
Lionsgate has been using Atmos on Blu-ray and even more on UHD now also with DTS:X.
Paramount does both but is now heavily supporting UHD.
Same for Sony and Universal.
Warner Bros has been good at releasing on both formats equally.


Also, there is zero technical difference between Atmos/DTS:X on Blu-ray compared to UHD Blu-ray. Same "quality".


----------



## coolrda

beastaudio said:


> BvS Has the atmos track on both. I was one of the frontrunners complaining about the atmos-only atmos tracks and it seems it may have just been an initial "Push" from some of the production companies, to get people on the edge of moving to 4K to go ahead and jump. It worked for me. The last 3 UHD discs I have purchased all have the atmos track on the standard BD disc as well, but it again, it might just be dumb luck.


Your also one of the front runners of lowering my net worth. You buying stuff which I in turn have to go out and buy because I see said stuff is killin me. What do they call that, "Keeping up with the Beast's"?


----------



## beastaudio

pennynike1 said:


> It almost worked for me too until I just read your comment. I bought the Deadpool 4k disc, and the standard blu ray was 7.1 dts master. Standard blu ray players won't play the hdr disc, so to enjoy deadpool with atmos, it requires the hdr 4k player


Yup, I walked out of Best Buy with the DP disc in one hand and the Sammy player in the other, haha. 



coolrda said:


> Your also one of the front runners of lowering my net worth. You buying stuff which I in turn have to go out and buy because I see said stuff is killin me. What do they call that, "Keeping up with the Beast's"?


Tha's Right! Haha.


----------



## javanpohl

jsmiddleton4 said:


> If any of those comments seem like spoilers for San Andreas to you, don't watch any trailers ever.


"He who shall spoil films without remorse shall be ignored"


----------



## javanpohl

Nice to see that BvS made up for the bass-embarrassment that was Man of Steel. I think in Man of Steel, I actually checked to see if my subs were on. With BvS, the film lets you know right away that they're not playing any games this time around. I actually turned my subs down. Though I got the impression, on my system at least, those opening notes might have been louder than anything else in the film.


----------



## rhed

How low does BvS dig down? There was some pulsating scenes that jus made my floor, walls, and couch shake and not hear anything. Overall, it's a bass heavy movie throughout. Plus on the ATMOS too..


----------



## cjrubes

javanpohl said:


> Nice to see that BvS made up for the bass-embarrassment that was Man of Steel. I think in Man of Steel, I actually checked to see if my subs were on. With BvS, the film lets you know right away that they're not playing any games this time around. I actually turned my subs down. Though I got the impression, on my system at least, those opening notes might have been louder than anything else in the film.



That's good to hear. I'm giving it a spin tonight so I'm hoping all the buzz lately about the LFE is legit. Man of Steel was disappointing, to say the least, in the bass department so I'm encouraged by the talk about BvS.


----------



## digler84

MOS wasn't an award winner, but it had some solid moments in it. were there moments that could have used more? sure. but it was still a pretty good overall presentation. it's not like it was the hobbit or anything. i certainly liked the story better than BVS, that's for sure.


----------



## newc33

Brian Fineberg said:


> Wow bass monster is an understatement for BvS
> 
> Too bad the movie is a stinker. Just all over the place oh well. Not like I won't watch it again.
> 
> 4K wasn't the best. But was nice


Brian did you watch the extended version? It looks like I can only play the extended version if I'm 4k capable...

Am I missing something?


----------



## Pain Infliction

Scott Simonian said:


> Not all studios support immersive audio on home video equally.
> 
> Fox doesn't do Atmos or DTS:X on Blu-ray whatsoever. Only UHD.
> Disney is the same yet they haven't released UHD's yet.
> Lionsgate has been using Atmos on Blu-ray and even more on UHD now also with DTS:X.
> Paramount does both but is now heavily supporting UHD.
> Same for Sony and Universal.
> Warner Bros has been good at releasing on both formats equally.
> 
> 
> Also, there is zero technical difference between Atmos/DTS:X on Blu-ray compared to UHD Blu-ray. Same "quality".



Thanks for the clarification Scott.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

newc33 said:


> Brian did you watch the extended version? It looks like I can only play the extended version if I'm 4k capable...
> 
> Am I missing something?


yes I did...but i ONLY watch in 4k


----------



## galonzo

Pain Infliction said:


> The projector is the main reason and the fact that I would have to buy another video processor too because my lumagen XD does not support 4k. Projector and video processor is a hefty investment that I really don't need to make right now because everything is working great in my theater right now. If something breaks I might consider at that point.



Or, you could just upgrade to a UHD Blu-ray player (so far, the Sammy and the Philips has dual HDMI outs; one HDMI 2.0a for 4K/HDR that will auto-detect your display capability, even if can only do 1080p, and one HDMI 1.4b for audio only, so that you can still enjoy the immersive audio on those titles that are UHD-exclusive). 

I tried my Sammy UBD-K8500 UHD player on one of my 1080p Panny Plasmas, and the UHD disk playback just recommends that you upgrade your display to get the full benefit of UHD/HDR, then it proceeds to show the movie in 1080p


----------



## Scott Simonian

Watched BvS Ultimate last night...

Well.... it was okay. Certainly "bassy" but nothing to write home about. Mostly a 30hz monster like everything else. 

The Atmos was okay too. Pretty good 7.1 though.


----------



## Emaych

Scott Simonian said:


> Watched BvS Ultimate last night...
> 
> Well.... it was okay. Certainly "bassy" but nothing to write home about. Mostly a 30hz monster like everything else.
> 
> The Atmos was okay too. Pretty good 7.1 though.


Yep. Bassy, not really so impressed. Dingy picture. Poor narrative rollout intended to stand in for artistic complexity and depth of material. Even at greater than 3 hours length, apparently not enough time to make convincing the case either had against the other. The turnaround was even more breathtakingly inexplicable...sound was good enough to warrant a buy, not sure it will ever make my demo list....


----------



## Scott Simonian

I actually enjoyed the theatrical cut enough that I was quite excited to get this on home video. The Ultimate Cut just improved upon what was good. Granted, there is plenty of things that are bad about this film but it had some good and I enjoyed it. 

Heh, I kept playing with my picture controls while watching. Often things were too dark or simply appeared with crushed blacks. That bugged me. Sound design was good but the overhead layer (Atmos) could and should have been used more effectively, imho.

Bass was okay (by my high standards). Definitely a soundtrack that will shake walls and stuff which is why most people come in here going "ermagerd dah bass, yo!". It was alright but nothing brilliant.

Wished the UC had the IMAX shots. The dessert dream sequence and much of the "fight" towards the end looked epic in IMAX.

Oh well.


----------



## coolrda

Scott Simonian said:


> I actually enjoyed the theatrical cut enough that I was quite excited to get this on home video. The Ultimate Cut just improved upon what was good. Granted, there is plenty of things that are bad about this film but it had some good and I enjoyed it.
> 
> Heh, I kept playing with my picture controls while watching. Often things were too dark or simply appeared with crushed blacks. That bugged me. Sound design was good but the overhead layer (Atmos) could and should have been used more effectively, imho.
> 
> Bass was okay (by my high standards). Definitely a soundtrack that will shake walls and stuff which is why most people come in here going "ermagerd dah bass, yo!". It was alright but nothing brilliant.
> 
> Wished the UC had the IMAX shots. The dessert dream sequence and much of the "fight" towards the end looked epic in IMAX.
> 
> Oh well.


You need to start your own review thread here, seriously. You covered ever thing I was thinking. I would give it a tier 2 or under rating for bass. With the Crowson added to the mix, there's even a greater divide between tier 1 movies and the rest. I watched San Andreas immediately following a TIH/LFDH and now SA will be banished to the sound bar tier.


----------



## johnnygrandis

Deadpool, wow thats .. thats sooo different. Audio made just about how i like it - Strong clean bass and awesome audio mix and film!

BvsS dosent come close with its aggressive sound mix, to much of everything all the time.


----------



## healthnut

coolrda said:


> You need to start your own review thread here, seriously. You covered ever thing I was thinking. I would give it a tier 2 or under rating for bass. With the Crowson added to the mix, there's even a greater divide between tier 1 movies and the rest. I watched San Andreas immediately following a TIH/LFDH and now SA will be banished to the sound bar tier.




Can you elaborate? Did the Crowsons make it worse, or is it just that those other flicks are so much better with the effect the Crowsons deliver?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Simonian

coolrda said:


> You need to start your own review thread here, seriously. You covered ever thing I was thinking. I would give it a tier 2 or under rating for bass. With the Crowson added to the mix, there's even a greater divide between tier 1 movies and the rest. I watched San Andreas immediately following a TIH/LFDH and now SA will be banished to the sound bar tier.


Haha, thanks! 

Though I'd rather not be doing reviews formally or anything. That's what this thread is good for. 

SA was okay but certainly no TIH/LFDH. No way.


----------



## citsur86

Just saw the new Star Trek in the theater and it had some awesome bass and an overall great soundtrack. Can't wait for it to be released on blueray to try it at home.


----------



## coolrda

healthnut said:


> Can you elaborate? Did the Crowsons make it worse, or is it just that those other flicks are so much better with the effect the Crowsons deliver?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As ULFTR increases, the gap between those movies has widen. Basically the content with strong ULF response is even more dynamic with the MA's added. In effect its more tactile displacement available to the content that takes advantage of it.


----------



## MrGrey

BvS was pretty bad ass, i have no clue what the hell the critics are talking about, i think its one of those things where everyone thinks its bad so everyone jumps on the train. look at ghostbuster 2016 for god sakes, it got high reviews from critics, that Fake Controversy, SJW, feminist pile of Sh&T that barely made any money, all men are bad, stupid or jerks, blows the characters dick off and saved the day, end of story, that's the whole film. but BvS is horrible? that gets crapped on all day by the critic? who give ghostbuster 2016, avengers, ant man and other candy store films like that good reviews? no way.


----------



## buddhamus

Ghost busters 2016 was definetly a stinky pile of feminist turd lol.... One of the worst movies I've ever seen. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Defcon

pennynike1 said:


> Yes, they used to offer dolby atmos tracks on standard blu ray, but it is now only available on 4k and 3d discs. A marketing trap for 4k ultra hd discs.


Really? When did this crap start? 

I do think BvS, and MoS before that, are very poor films given what could've been accomplished, this isn't a good Superman and Nolan did Batman far better. The final fight in the film is an audio treat from what I remember.


----------



## Emaych

cjrubes said:


> Looks good to me!


Guess I must be one of those hopeless romantic types -- I still favor evaluating how the bass in the movie sounds, versus how it "looks," and even though the sound of BvS was maybe not everything it could have been, it was still more rewarding (to me) than looking at that graph...I would even venture that the visuals in the flick, dark and dingy though they were, gave me more satisfaction than the visual of the graph, but I guess I've always been more of a movie guy -- maybe the logo in the graph helped the visual a little bit, so there was that....


----------



## pennynike1

Defcon said:


> Really? When did this crap start?
> 
> I do think BvS, and MoS before that, are very poor films given what could've been accomplished, this isn't a good Superman and Nolan did Batman far better. The final fight in the film is an audio treat from what I remember.


Dolby atmos only being available on thr ultra hd hdr disc instead of blu ray coincided with the release of thr 4k material and the Samsung 4k player. 1st I saw it happen was with the release of Deadpool, but this may just be studio specific or a timing thing, as others have pointed out. It is the wild west with thr new format and they have to motivate people to go 4k somehow.


----------



## pennynike1

*ghostbusters*



buddhamus said:


> Ghost busters 2016 was definetly a stinky pile of feminist turd lol.... One of the worst movies I've ever seen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


No one is going to accuse Ghostbusters of being a masterpiece, and it seemed like it was missing something to me. Still, I thought it accomplished what it was designed to do: to entertain and revitalize the franchise.


----------



## pennynike1

*Step in the wrong direction*



MrGrey said:


> BvS was pretty bad ass, i have no clue what the hell the critics are talking about, i think its one of those things where everyone thinks its bad so everyone jumps on the train. look at ghostbuster 2016 for god sakes, it got high reviews from critics, that Fake Controversy, SJW, feminist pile of Sh&T that barely made any money, all men are bad, stupid or jerks, blows the characters dick off and saved the day, end of story, that's the whole film. but BvS is horrible? that gets crapped on all day by the critic? who give ghostbuster 2016, avengers, ant man and other candy store films like that good kes, it got high reviews from critics, that Fake Controversy, SJW, feminist pile of Sh&T that barely made any money, all men are bad, stupid or jerks, blows the characters dick off and saved the day, end of story, that's the whole film. but BvS is horrible? that gets crapped on all day by the critic?]
> 
> I normally dont agree with critics, but I viewed BVS as a step in the wrong direction. BVS looked amazing in the trailers and I came into the film thinking it was going to be epic. After all, Nolan's Dark Knight series had turned Batman into a huge phenomenon and the new person involved had been responsible for Watchmen, 300 and Sucker Punch, all films I enjoyed. Ben Affleck did well as Batman, despite never changing his expression, but the writing seemed quite suspect and the threat of Doomsday was underwhelming. Lex Luther's portrayal was just odd and seemed to try to reproduce the Joker's personality.
> 
> This film was intended to introduce the JLA, so DC can compete with the Avengers Franchise. It didn't exactly leave me counting the seconds for that eventuality. My take on the film was that I bet it would have been amazing if Nolan had been involved.
> 
> But,to each their own. I thought the Nolan Dark Knight trilogy were at th e top of the best super hero movies ever made, so anything trying to live up to that, especially after replacing the actor portraying batman, is going to have a hard time meeting expectations.


----------



## newc33

MrGrey said:


> BvS was pretty bad ass, i have no clue what the hell the critics are talking about, i think its one of those things where everyone thinks its bad so everyone jumps on the train. look at ghostbuster 2016 for god sakes, it got high reviews from critics, that Fake Controversy, SJW, feminist pile of Sh&T that barely made any money, all men are bad, stupid or jerks, blows the characters dick off and saved the day, end of story, that's the whole film. but BvS is horrible? that gets crapped on all day by the critic? who give ghostbuster 2016, avengers, ant man and other candy store films like that good reviews? no way.


I agree with you Mrgrey. I loved bvs. Iv watched it at least 3 times now and wouldn't mind seeing it again.


----------



## MrGrey

I was reading a review on blu-ray.com for BvS and i went back this morning to reading it again, and it was deleted... so i said hey WTF and went into the forums and yep its was done on purpose, i guess if you criticize the website lords and don't agree with their every word you are banished. the guy that wrote the review was super respectful he just didn't agree with the guy and pointed out flaws, i hate cry babies and losers like that, take it like a man or jump off a bridge.


----------



## MrGrey

pennynike1 said:


> MrGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> BvS was pretty bad ass, i have no clue what the hell the critics are talking about, i think its one of those things where everyone thinks its bad so everyone jumps on the train. look at ghostbuster 2016 for god sakes, it got high reviews from critics, that Fake Controversy, SJW, feminist pile of Sh&T that barely made any money, all men are bad, stupid or jerks, blows the characters dick off and saved the day, end of story, that's the whole film. but BvS is horrible? that gets crapped on all day by the critic? who give ghostbuster 2016, avengers, ant man and other candy store films like that good kes, it got high reviews from critics, that Fake Controversy, SJW, feminist pile of Sh&T that barely made any money, all men are bad, stupid or jerks, blows the characters dick off and saved the day, end of story, that's the whole film. but BvS is horrible? that gets crapped on all day by the critic?]
> 
> I normally dont agree with critics, but I viewed BVS as a step in the wrong direction. BVS looked amazing in the trailers and I came into the film thinking it was going to be epic. After all, Nolan's Dark Knight series had turned Batman into a huge phenomenon and the new person involved had been responsible for Watchmen, 300 and Sucker Punch, all films I enjoyed. Ben Affleck did well as Batman, despite never changing his expression, but the writing seemed quite suspect and the threat of Doomsday was underwhelming. Lex Luther's portrayal was just odd and seemed to try to reproduce the Joker's personality.
> 
> This film was intended to introduce the JLA, so DC can compete with the Avengers Franchise. It didn't exactly leave me counting the seconds for that eventuality. My take on the film was that I bet it would have been amazing if Nolan had been involved.
> 
> But,to each their own. I thought the Nolan Dark Knight trilogy were at th e top of the best super hero movies ever made, so anything trying to live up to that, especially after replacing the actor portraying batman, is going to have a hard time meeting expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See i think that's where i differ, i had no clue it was setting up the Justice League or i was conscious to it, i just saw it as a film and was literally searching on the web for BvS standalone to understand what this film it means in the bigger picture, but all i got was Ben making a stand along batman film. so i guess that's what I'm not seeing. i saw blown away when they showed off the other metahumans it got me pumped to see more of them.
Click to expand...


----------



## pennynike1

MrGrey said:


> pennynike1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See i think that's where i differ, i had no clue it was setting up the Justice League or i was conscious to it, i just saw it as a film and was literally searching on the web for BvS standalone to understand what this film it means in the bigger picture, but all i got was Ben making a stand along batman film. so i guess that's what I'm not seeing. i saw blown away when they showed off the other metahumans it got me pumped to see more of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a pretty die hard comic fan so I also may judge comic movies more harshly than others. Marvel took things to thr next level with the Avengers films, so DC has to try to match the momentum with its own team: The Justice League of America.
Click to expand...


----------



## MrGrey

pennynike1 said:


> MrGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a pretty die hard comic fan so I also may judge comic movies more harshly than others. Marvel took things to thr next level with the Avengers films, so DC has to try to match the momentum with its own team: The Justice League of America.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha yeah you might look it way deeper and with more knowledge than me. I love comic films for sure but I love them dark like what Zack Snyder has done with Watchmen and BvS, Captain America is the only avenger that brings that weight in the MCU avengers thing, I just can't laugh while people are getting turned into pavement butter it's just too kiddy for me so I welcome Zack's vision any day.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Hellboy when the babe turns into flames and burns up all the beasts.... 

Wow.


----------



## johnnygrandis

Toy Story the first one, great audio and LFE track.

13 Hours, great audio and the different gunshot is reference material, don't know why but I'm losing audio in 2-3 scenes on BD played through PS4.


----------



## murphy2112

johnnygrandis said:


> Toy Story the first one, great audio and LFE track.
> 
> 
> 
> 13 Hours, great audio and the different gunshot is reference material, don't know why but I'm losing audio in 2-3 scenes on BD played through PS4.




I also think Toy Story 2 has good LFE and is a good demo. Just pop it in and hit play - the first 5 mins are pretty good for bass


----------



## rhed

Finally did a rerun with Oblivion. I crank it up to -5 this time around through the whole duration of the movie. What a ride!  After that, I popped in WOTW. That movie is just sick in the LFE department. Nothing comes close to that movie yet in terms of bass.. That Pod emerge scene? Nuts!


----------



## KevinH

And I just did a rerun with San Andreas....yowsa!


----------



## Patriot666

KevinH said:


> And I just did a rerun with San Andreas....yowsa!


Me too, in 3d and it blew my parents away. They love disaster movies and had never seen one in a decent home theater. I use the opening of Toy Story 2 to demo with kids, War of the Worlds pod emergence for adults. It's also great for surround effects such as the broken glass raining down. My brother was grinning ear to ear as his chair moved with LFE.


----------



## lefthandluke

I hate to admit it, but I watched "rogue nation" for the first time yesterday...


what a ride tho...!!


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I do think Star Trek Beyond will have a some decent moments in it that most here will like.


----------



## MrGrey

o god i hope this has good bass when the Blu- Ray is released , it looks hilarious


----------



## Jrek

rhed said:


> Finally did a rerun with Oblivion. I crank it up to -5 this time around through the whole duration of the movie. What a ride!  After that, I popped in WOTW. That movie is just sick in the LFE department. Nothing comes close to that movie yet in terms of bass.. That Pod emerge scene? Nuts!


Just about one week til I watch it again this time in atmos, should be a great experience can not wait!


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Midnight Special is an infrasonic force to be felt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pennynike1

Just rented 10 Cloverfield Lane. I was expecting kind of a so-so movie with so-so bass. My reaction:WOW! The movie is a bass fest, and I actually really enjoyed the plot twists. Loved it!!


----------



## XBR11

"SA was okay but certainly no TIH/LFDH."
SA = San Andreas
TIH = The Incredible Hulk
LFDH = ??


----------



## MKtheater

Maybe Live Free Die Hard.


----------



## Corderious

citsur86 said:


> Just saw the new Star Trek in the theater and it had some awesome bass and an overall great soundtrack. Can't wait for it to be released on blueray to try it at home.


Was going to post the same, can't wait to hear this at home. Much recommended!


----------



## audiofan1

pennynike1 said:


> Just rented 10 Cloverfield Lane. I was expecting kind of a so-so movie with so-so bass. My reaction:WOW! The movie is a bass fest, and I actually really enjoyed the plot twists. Loved it!!


Gonna try to watch it this weekend! Sweet


----------



## asere

audiofan1 said:


> Gonna try to watch it this weekend! Sweet


Let us know what you think. Wife and I really enjoyed it 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

asere said:


> Let us know what you think. Wife and I really enjoyed it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Hey asere

I will indeed and also good to hear the wife enjoyed as well


----------



## rhed

Next rerun this weekend will be Underworld Awakening. Then Tron Legacy.


----------



## MrGrey

After the Star Trek Into Darkness audio letdown i highly doubt the new Star Trek will be like Star Trek (2009) which is one of my favorites for Video, Audio, VFX and story.


----------



## audiofan1

rhed said:


> Next rerun this weekend will be Underworld Awakening. Then Tron Legacy.


Ah! I was looking for a movie last weekend when Underworld caught my eye! Then I remembered my wife's gaze on me as the Super Lycan walked around the room  Sounds like fun and will be a new treat using the Dolby and or DTS upmixer. I'll have to sneak it in the disc tray as she politely says "So what are we watching" (insert evil laugh here).

Do have fun with both as those are some heavy hitters and Tron with DSU is just breathtaking even though on its own it already is!

Enjoy


----------



## XBR11

Honest - I really tried the Search function, but I couldn't find the post(s) with any graphs from the Man From Uncle.

Can someone please point me to the correct posts?


----------



## cuzed2

Quick Question:
Olympus has fallen is one of my favorites for bass (at least on my system)
Curious if London has Fallen, is "bassworthy" ?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

cuzed2 said:


> Quick Question:
> Olympus has fallen is one of my favorites for bass (at least on my system)
> Curious if London has Fallen, is "bassworthy" ?


nope


----------



## cuzed2

Thanks Brian!
Reason I ask is; it 's on sale at BB for $10, I'll take a pass.....


----------



## Brian Fineberg

cuzed2 said:


> Thanks Brian!
> Reason I ask is; it 's on sale at BB for $10, I'll take a pass.....


yeah and the movie itself sucks compared to the first one


----------



## rhed

XBR11 said:


> Honest - I really tried the Search function, but I couldn't find the post(s) with any graphs from the Man From Uncle.
> 
> Can someone please point me to the correct posts?


MFU has a great sound track. Makes good use of ATMOS too..


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I know many here don't watch horror movies, but I popped in The Conjuring today and the disc is no joke when it comes to bass or just regular sounds! The movie for a horror flick reminds me of the original Poltergeist because the writing/acting and direction is really well done. This is one of the few movies that give me the chills and the sound design just adds to the scare factor.


----------



## Alan P

BornSlippyZ said:


> I know many here don't watch horror movies, but I popped in The Conjuring today and the disc is no joke when it comes to bass or just regular sounds! The movie for a horror flick reminds me of the original Poltergeist because the writing/acting and direction is really well done. This is one of the few movies that give me the chills and the sound design just adds to the scare factor.


+1,000,000.  I loved The Conjuring.


----------



## rhed

BornSlippyZ said:


> I know many here don't watch horror movies, but I popped in The Conjuring today and the disc is no joke when it comes to bass or just regular sounds! The movie for a horror flick reminds me of the original Poltergeist because the writing/acting and direction is really well done. This is one of the few movies that give me the chills and the sound design just adds to the scare factor.


The Conjuring has some brutal eerie bass for sure. Another horror flick with eerie bass is The Exorcism of Emily Rose.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Alan P said:


> +1,000,000.  I loved The Conjuring.


I hope when the sequel drops in September hope that it is good too.


rhed said:


> The Conjuring has some brutal eerie bass for sure. Another horror flick with eerie bass is T*he Exorcism of Emily Rose*.


I will rent the BD for my Horror movie watching in October, thanks!


----------



## asere

BornSlippyZ said:


> I hope when the sequel drops in September hope that it is good too.
> 
> 
> I will rent the BD for my Horror movie watching in October, thanks!


Yes, Emily s spooked my wife and she won't watch it again.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

BornSlippyZ said:


> I know many here don't watch horror movies, but I popped in The Conjuring today and the disc is no joke when it comes to bass or just regular sounds! The movie for a horror flick reminds me of the original Poltergeist because the writing/acting and direction is really well done. This is one of the few movies that give me the chills and the sound design just adds to the scare factor.


I might have to bite the bullet and watch this one😬 too many good things are being said about it to ignore.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## BornSlippyZ

asere said:


> Yes, Emily s spooked my wife and she won't watch it again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Yeah my wife gets freaked out by these movies as well. She only watches one Horror movie by my choice in October. 


MrGrey said:


> I might have to bite the bullet and watch this one😬 too many good things are being said about it to ignore.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


It is worth it and the sound/bass just 'swallows' you up. It is also not bloody and gory but the story telling is very effective, as well as the sound design is too. My wife and I saw this in the commercial theater and she jumped a bit, but wasn't overly scared. We watched it a few years back in my HT room and it scared the ish out of her. She rarely watches any horror/thriller type of movie in my HT for that reason lol.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Heh. Yeahh....


Emily Rose will take most movies in this thread out to lunch and the other movies won't be coming back from said lunch.


----------



## coolrda

cuzed2 said:


> Quick Question:
> Olympus has fallen is one of my favorites for bass (at least on my system)
> Curious if London has Fallen, is "bassworthy" ?


That's top shelf on any system.


----------



## newc33

Grabbing some new bass movies. What's better for bass hellboy 1 or 2?


----------



## MrGrey

newc33 said:


> Grabbing some new bass movies. What's better for bass hellboy 1 or 2?


HellBoy 2 is 5 stars ✌ one of my favorites for sure.

HellBoy 1 3.7 stars

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....tent-thread-films-games-music-etc/#entry14193

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## pennynike1

*10 Cloverfield Lane*

It will be interesting to hear your impressions of the bass and plot! I googled the film after watching it and there are all kinds of theories, which make you think about things differently. makes you think It is nice to watch a film that has good bass and isn't cringe-worthy to watch. Some of these beloved bass movies are really bad, but thankfully, this isn't one of them. 



audiofan1 said:


> Gonna try to watch it this weekend! Sweet


----------



## pennynike1

*Conjuring*

The Conjuring is one of the highest grossing horror movies of all time, and the bass rating in this thread of only 3.5 is completely incorrect. 



MrGrey said:


> I might have to bite the bullet and watch this one😬 too many good things are being said about it to ignore.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## newc33

MrGrey said:


> HellBoy 2 is 5 stars ✌ one of my favorites for sure.
> 
> HellBoy 1 3.7 stars
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....tent-thread-films-games-music-etc/#entry14193
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Thank you. I will prolly pick both of them up


----------



## MrGrey

newc33 said:


> Thank you. I will prolly pick both of them up


Dirt cheap might as well.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## newc33

MrGrey said:


> I might have to bite the bullet and watch this one😬 too many good things are being said about it to ignore.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Definatly check it out.

If I remeber right sinister had some decent bass also


----------



## MrGrey

newc33 said:


> Definatly check it out.
> 
> If I remeber right sinister had some decent bass also


I'm gonna try out that 3d blu Ray rental website 👍

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## MiniHT

newc33 said:


> Thank you. I will prolly pick both of them up



Do yourself a favor and grab both, for sure.  Hellboy2 is no doubt a monster.. it has it all IMO. Don't kid yourself with Hellboy.. it's no slouch. The overall mix is pretty awesome and the dynamics are excellent. Doesn't dig near as low though... those RA 21's will just be coasting along. Just pop in HB2 to wake em up!


- if you haven't seen HB2 with your Gamma's yet, you're in for a real treat. Tons of stuff below 10-12hz with authority..


----------



## newc33

MiniHT said:


> Do yourself a favor and grab both, for sure.  Hellboy2 is no doubt a monster.. it has it all IMO. Don't kid yourself with Hellboy.. it's no slouch. The overall mix is pretty awesome and the dynamics are excellent. Doesn't dig near as low though... those RA 21's will just be coasting along. Just pop in HB2 to wake em up!
> 
> 
> - if you haven't seen HB2 with your Gamma's yet, you're in for a real treat. Tons of stuff below 10-12hz with authority..


Awesome sounds like a definite buy for both of them. I can't belive I have never watched these.

I think your right the gammas will have a great time with the second one! 

Should be a fun weekend!


----------



## BornSlippyZ

pennynike1 said:


> The Conjuring is one of the highest grossing horror movies of all time, and the bass rating in this thread of only 3.5 is completely incorrect.




I am sure there are factors associated with the score as far as depth of bass, cleanliness, accurate etc of bass reproduction.

For my humble dual sub setup, The Conjuring is a pretty visceral experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pennynike1

*Systems*

No system is the same, because even if there are same subs, no 2 rooms are alike. Even so, The Conjuring will shake the heck out of the room/house if you have subs capable of doing so. 



BornSlippyZ said:


> I am sure there are factors associated with the score as far as depth of bass, cleanliness, accurate etc of bass reproduction.
> 
> For my humble dual sub setup, The Conjuring is a pretty visceral experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

I voted The Conjuring in at 5 stars over at DB and stand by it the bass is just extremely well done

Here are the numbers and rating from Databass!



> The Conjuring:
> 
> Level - 3 Stars (109.82dB composite)
> Extension - 5 Stars (1Hz)
> Dynamics - 5 Stars (32.78dB!!!!)
> Execution - 4 Stars (by poll)
> 
> Overall - 4.25 Stars


http://http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/136-the-conjuring-execution-and-recommendation-poll-closed/


----------



## audiofan1

pennynike1 said:


> Just rented 10 Cloverfield Lane. I was expecting kind of a so-so movie with so-so bass. My reaction:WOW! The movie is a bass fest, and I actually really enjoyed the plot twists. Loved it!!





asere said:


> Let us know what you think. Wife and I really enjoyed it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk





pennynike1 said:


> It will be interesting to hear your impressions of the bass and plot! I googled the film after watching it and there are all kinds of theories, which make you think about things differently. makes you think It is nice to watch a film that has good bass and isn't cringe-worthy to watch. Some of these beloved bass movies are really bad, but thankfully, this isn't one of them.


It seems I made more than one mistake with this movie! Even though I heard it had no relation to " Cloverfield"  that one's a bit questionable. Even though some of you said the bass was good , I still went in grossly underestimating its dynamics and at times ULF plunge Not only that! I was shocked that the rental was indeed Atmos encoded and that my friends put this well done bass track in a bubble of bass I say again the dynamic range was just excellent


Spoiler



That hand gun shot in the bunker was unreal and felt like it left the taste of metal and gunpowder in my mouth, no joke!


 The plot and acting was good enough to keep me and the wife engaged till the end.

Thanks for the recommendation guys! 

I loved the Bass and on it's on my 2016 short list


----------



## MrGrey

audiofan1 said:


> It seems I made more than one mistake with this movie! Even though I heard it had no relation to " Cloverfield"  that one's a bit questionable. Even though some of you said the bass was good , I still went in grossly underestimating its dynamics and at times ULF plunge Not only that! I was shocked that the rental was indeed Atmos encoded and that my friends put this well done bass track in a bubble of bass I say again the dynamic range was just excellent
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That hand gun shot in the bunker was unreal and felt like it left the taste of metal and gunpowder in my mouth, no joke!
> 
> 
> The plot and acting was good enough to keep me and the wife engaged till the end.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation guys!
> 
> I loved the Bass and on it's on my 2016 short list


My sister freaked out in the theater when that scene happened, i was in pain from the audio levels from it that i wasn't even thinking right  but i was shocked to say the least, i just wish pain didn't come along with it, kinda killed the full experience.


----------



## asere

audiofan1 said:


> It seems I made more than one mistake with this movie! Even though I heard it had no relation to " Cloverfield"  that one's a bit questionable. Even though some of you said the bass was good , I still went in grossly underestimating its dynamics and at times ULF plunge Not only that! I was shocked that the rental was indeed Atmos encoded and that my friends put this well done bass track in a bubble of bass I say again the dynamic range was just excellent
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That hand gun shot in the bunker was unreal and felt like it left the taste of metal and gunpowder in my mouth, no joke!
> 
> 
> The plot and acting was good enough to keep me and the wife engaged till the end.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation guys!
> 
> I loved the Bass and on it's on my 2016 short list


Glad you enjoyed it. At the end it left wife and I with lots of questions over the story in some parts. I think that was the intent though.
I'm glad I bought it.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## pennynike1

*10 Cloverfield lane*



audiofan1 said:


> It seems I made more than one mistake with this movie! Even though I heard it had no relation to " Cloverfield"  that one's a bit questionable. Even though some of you said the bass was good , I still went in grossly underestimating its dynamics and at times ULF plunge Not only that! I was shocked that the rental was indeed Atmos encoded and that my friends put this well done bass track in a bubble of bass I say again the dynamic range was just excellent
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That hand gun shot in the bunker was unreal and felt like it left the taste of metal and gunpowder in my mouth, no joke!
> 
> 
> The plot and acting was good enough to keep me and the wife engaged till the end.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation guys!
> 
> I loved the Bass and on it's on my 2016 short list


Glad you liked it! I agree that the scene you referenced was absolutely epic! John Goodman also puts in a fantastic performance, perhaps thr best I have ever seen him!


----------



## pennynike1

*Theories*



asere said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. At the end it left wife and I with lots of questions over the story in some parts. I think that was the intent though.
> I'm glad I bought it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Have you Google some of the theories since watching it? I had a lot of questions, and then I Google and it opened the door to various ways to look at the film.


----------



## asere

pennynike1 said:


> Have you Google some of the theories since watching it? I had a lot of questions, and then I Google and it opened the door to various ways to look at the film.


No but good point. I just might do that, thanks.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

This has bass potential!


----------



## BornSlippyZ

MrGrey said:


> This has bass potential!
> 
> https://youtu.be/YAbI4w95cTE



5 star bass is a requirement for this Kong movie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

MrGrey said:


> This has bass potential!
> 
> https://youtu.be/YAbI4w95cTE


Um! Yeah! I'll see your  and raise you


----------



## MrGrey

audiofan1 said:


> Um! Yeah! I'll see your  and raise you


Haha!😎👍

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

rhed said:


> Next rerun this weekend will be Underworld Awakening. Then Tron Legacy.


 The deed is done and boy was it a treat with the DTS X neural X up mixer, not only did the now "Legendary Super lycan" walk around the room, he was above & around with visceral room shuttering impact  Kate's sweet little guns set off 100's of chest thumps per minute it was great and the best I've heard it !

Hmm! now what to upmix next as that's a tough act to follow, I better get back to my bubble of bass and figure it out :kiss:


----------



## Defcon

audiofan1 said:


> The deed is done and boy was it a treat with the DTS X neural X up mixer, not only did the now "Legendary Super lycan" walk around the room, he was above & around with visceral room shuttering impact  Kate's sweet little guns set off 100's of chest thumps per minute it was great and the best I've heard it !
> 
> Hmm! now what to upmix next as that's a tough act to follow, I better get back to my bubble of bass and figure it out :kiss:


This kind of post is quite dangerous. Many people have simple 5.1/7.1 setups, let alone fancy DTS:X and this kind of temptation is reckless


----------



## rhed

audiofan1 said:


> The deed is done and boy was it a treat with the DTS X neural X up mixer, not only did the now "Legendary Super lycan" walk around the room, he was above & around with visceral room shuttering impact  Kate's sweet little guns set off 100's of chest thumps per minute it was great and the best I've heard it !
> 
> Hmm! now what to upmix next as that's a tough act to follow, I better get back to my bubble of bass and figure it out :kiss:


Nice! Though I ended up and jus finished watching WWZ. Also in up mixer ATMOS. That whole movie is just brutal too. Especially the grenade scene.  UWA is definately next for Sunday afternoon. Yea, can't wait to hear Kate's dual uzi's go off in the elevator pit. When she let loose some mad clips up on the elevator cab. Not only it rattles and shakes everything in the room. But rattles and shakes your inside guts too..


----------



## Hopinater

Oh man, that Kong movie looks to be very promising. Warm up the subwoofers, they're going to be busy!


----------



## lizrussspike

newc33 said:


> Awesome sounds like a definite buy for both of them. I can't belive I have never watched these.
> 
> I think your right the gammas will have a great time with the second one!
> 
> Should be a fun weekend!


newc33,
You are going to love both of those movies! They both scream LFE! Sure would be awesome with you 4 subs!


----------



## brahman12

*10 Cloverfield Ln. and Midnight Special*

I bought both of these movies about three weeks ago and kept putting them off for some reason or another (had to binge watch the second season of Dare Devil on Netflix and catch up with Ray Donovan on Showtime). Forum members were 50/50 on both as "movies" but generally everyone was positive about the audio. I am glad I bought both of them. 


MS was good and had subtly effective performances by the leads...of course the bass was pretty powerful (I don't have measurement equipment, nor would I know how to/what to do, lol)....going by ear and not by measurements (I will leave that to more savvy forum members like Mr. Grey) the bass had a few nice moments that were quite impactful and the engine sound of the car in the beginning was muscular to say the least. Besides a few sections of the movie where the vocals tended to get muddled, I thought it was an overall solid audio experience. And being a father of two small boys makes me somewhat partial to movies where the relationship between a father and his son is highlighted, as is done in this film.


10 Clvrfld Ln was very well done (if you just watch it for what it is - because almost any movie can get analyzed and flaws or weaknesses can be spotted) and I thought the ending was pretty hot (which means - very cool ). I liked the pacing, acting, and loved the sound design on this movie. Panning, directionality, clarity, bass, use of Atmos which includes overall immersion, and dynamics (dynamics with a capital D are on display here) all were top notch. 


Had a great Sunday afternoon with these two. Keep the recommendations coming...now if I can just muster up the gut to watch Conjuring, lol.


----------



## beastaudio

Scott Simonian said:


> Heh. Yeahh....
> 
> 
> Emily Rose will take most movies in this thread out to lunch and the other movies won't be coming back from said lunch.


They get food poisoning or somethin'?


----------



## Scott Simonian

I don't know but the lunch was at Bojangles.


----------



## newc33

lizrussspike said:


> newc33,
> You are going to love both of those movies! They both scream LFE! Sure would be awesome with you 4 subs!


Man if only I could find em! 

Went this weekend to pick them up and had no luck at Walmart, target or even my local fye 

It looks like I'll have to order from amazon


----------



## discone

Watched the movie "Precious Cargo" last night and it had some bass in it and weight to a couple of the gun battles.


----------



## lizrussspike

newc33 said:


> Man if only I could find em!
> 
> Went this weekend to pick them up and had no luck at Walmart, target or even my local fye
> 
> It looks like I'll have to order from amazon


 newc33,
Remember to look at the stores around Thanksgiving, like Amazon.
I think that I picked up Hellboy II for $7.99.
Hellboy Director's cut right now on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/Hellboy-Dire...e=UTF8&qid=1470134840&sr=8-4&keywords=hellboy $10.20


Hellboy II is 6.99:
https://www.amazon.com/Hellboy-II-G..._SR125,160_&psc=1&refRID=GCH7MY2Z5J4FMNC950T1


----------



## citsur86

Just watched Hurt Locker. Amazing. The one scene where dude mounts the 50 cal - those shots sounded amazing.


----------



## lizrussspike

Anyone see suicide squad yet? Saw it last night. Lots of rumble in the seats. I saw 3D IMAX, and thought it had a bot of bass.


----------



## newc33

lizrussspike said:


> Anyone see suicide squad yet? Saw it last night. Lots of rumble in the seats. I saw 3D IMAX, and thought it had a bot of bass.



I haven't seen it yet but I'm looking forward to doing so.

If I had a nice theater close by I would go to theater more often. For the experience I get at my local theater it's just not worth the cost imo. I think last time I went cost me about 50-60 bucks for 3 of us. 

I'm late when it comes to seeing most movies as usually I wait for a blu Ray release. My home theater simply put my local movie theater to shame lol


----------



## Alan P

newc33 said:


> I haven't seen it yet but I'm looking forward to doing so.
> 
> If I had a nice theater close by I would go to theater more often. For the experience I get at my local theater it's just not worth the cost imo. I think last time I went cost me about 50-60 bucks for 3 of us.
> 
> I'm late when it comes to seeing most movies as usually I wait for a blu Ray release. My home theater simply put my local movie theater to shame lol


My HT has been shaming my local theaters for over 25 years. 

I've been to the theater exactly twice in that time, both experiences were horrible. The last being The Two Towers (yes, _that _long ago). For the first half of the movie, the right half of the screen was out of focus, second half it was the left side. The bass was bloated, one-note, and way too loud. The rest of the audio was just plain screechy. Add to that, some kid behind me who had already seen the movie was telling his buddy everything that was going to happen right before it happened on screen. 

Don't miss the theater one little bit*. 


*Well, I do miss the huge screen, but it's still not worth it.


----------



## newc33

Alan P said:


> My HT has been shaming my local theaters for over 25 years.
> 
> I've been to the theater exactly twice in that time, both experiences were horrible. The last being The Two Towers (yes, _that _long ago). For the first half of the movie, the right half of the screen was out of focus, second half it was the left side. The bass was bloated, one-note, and way too loud. The rest of the audio was just plain screechy. Add to that, some kid behind me who had already seen the movie was telling his buddy everything that was going to happen right before it happened on screen.
> 
> Don't miss the theater one little bit*.
> 
> 
> *Well, I do miss the huge screen, but it's still not worth it.


As far as the screen goes that's why I got a projector... don't plan on going to the local theater ever again lol


----------



## asere

Does anyone know what scene of the incredibles has the LFE?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonNo10

asere said:


> Does anyone know what scene of the incredibles has the LFE?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Been awhile but from memory big bass moment is when Mr Incredible fights the robot in the forest and it rolls around and he punches it and it lands hard. When Mr Incredible rips off the roof of the rail cart and throws it and it lands. There are more but those 2 stood out for me.


----------



## newc33

So I bought 13 hours blu ray today. I saw it once as a rental when I just had my dual gamma21 setup. 

This will be the first time iv watched since and should be pretty fun with the new quad setup. I'm especially looking forward to the tactical response I'll gain as my s3600is are sitting nearfeild between my couch and wall! Looking forward to this one again!


----------



## ambesolman

newc33 said:


> So I bought 13 hours blu ray today. I saw it once as a rental when I just had my dual gamma21 setup.
> 
> This will be the first time iv watched since and should be pretty fun with the new quad setup. I'm especially looking forward to the tactical response I'll gain as my s3600is are sitting nearfeild between my couch and wall! Looking forward to this one again!




I just finished it for the first time. Great bass ride and good movie to too.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## XBR11

'Suicide Squad'. Saw it yesterday. Went in expecting a bad movie, and was surprised it wasn't that bad. Definitely Harley Quinn and Will Smith stole the movie - the dirty thieves! Looking forward to her own movie in a year or two. I don't think the sound in the movie theater was aloud as it should have been (or the focus as sharp as it should have been). It will be fun to listen at home, where I can turn it up. But I didn't really notice if the movie had great bass or not. Those of you that saw it, did you notice any great bass scenes? Well now that I think of it - the gunship with the Gatling gun, that was good bass.


----------



## newc33

@lizrussspike saw it in an iMax and said it sounded like there was indeed a lot of bass. Sounds like it has potential


----------



## Defcon

Suicide Squad was pretty heavily recut by the studio. I'm hoping its a situation like BvS and we get an extended release with great audio


----------



## MrGrey

The studio wanted a "Lighter" version 😒 let the director do his job, don't try to be marvel. It reminds me of how you would often see phone makers try to copy Apple and in the process end up pissing off their users. DC is gonna end up committing suicide if the rest of it's comic films fails to deliver.

http://screenrant.com/suicide-squad-studio-interference-warner-bros/

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## lizrussspike

newc33 said:


> @*lizrussspike* saw it in an iMax and said it sounded like there was indeed a lot of bass. Sounds like it has potential


I hear ya newc33, I hope they transfer that, because I really liked what I heard.


----------



## pigunios

*Saving private ryan bass on blu-ray*

First of all thanks for this awesome list! Guys, has anybody else noticed the difference in bass output between the blu-ray and the DVD DTS version of Saving private Ryan? I mean to me there's a massive difference. Like the blu-ray was filtered a lot. I have a R1 dvd of it with DTS and it sounds awesome, reminds me of the theater experience. By comparison the blu-ray sounds heavily filtered, whimpy as a result. (just the bass) I have the european version of blu-ray I don't know if only this version suffers this. I find it too bad because the blu-ray has fantastic picture. The dvd has kinda lousy picture but soundwise everything is there.
I would appreciate some feedback. Thanks!


----------



## buddhamus

Anyone graphed the new Jungle Book movie? 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkazador

buddhamus said:


> Anyone graphed the new Jungle Book movie?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Nothing special, starts to drop at 30hz.


----------



## buddhamus

Mrkazador said:


> Nothing special, starts to drops at 30hz.


Cool. I enjoyed the movie at the cinemas.... I'll be watching it this weekend! Wanted to know what I was in for lol. Thanks again! 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkazador

I should say the average starts to drop below 30hz but there is some content below 20hz.


----------



## MrGrey

I hope this is good, we haven't had any quality Aliens visiting earth films in recent years.﻿ Ted Chiang is the writer of the novel and film so it may not fall into the poop pile.

Directed by Denis Villeneuve who is know for films such as 

*Enemy **(2013)* which was a seriously WTF film. 

*Prisoners (2013)* This film will change you and make you hold your kids close.. forever

*Sicario (2015) *Extremely well written film that shows you how the war on drugs is more of a controlled war than anything else.

*Incendies (2010)*

*Story of Your Life is a science fiction short story by Ted Chiang. It was the winner of the 2000 Nebula Award for Best Novella as well as the 1999 Sturgeon award.The major themes explored by this tale are determinism, language, and an interesting take on the Sapir–Whorf hypothesis.*

*Determinism* is the philosophical doctrine that all events transpire in virtue of some necessity and are therefore inevitable. Traditionally, the view relies on strict notions of causality, and most philosophical arguments in its favor have attempted at clear definitions of cause and effect as a basis for the belief that determinism is true. Notably, the idea that the past choices of seemingly rational agents could have been performed differently - or even the idea that the future decisions of such agents will turn out to be other than what they will - is usually challenged under this view. Thus, the "problem" of free will - or the idea of free will as being an "illusion" - often arises as a result of the main claim made by determinism, that is, that the past, present, and future is identifiable as an essentially unbreakable chain of circumstances of which no single link in such a chain could possibly be avoided or altered.

*Linguistic relativity*, also known as Sapir–Whorf hypothesis or Whorfianism, is a concept-paradigm in linguistics and cognitive science that holds that the structure of a language affects its speakers' cognition or world view. It used to have a strong version that claims that language determines thought and that linguistic categories limit and determine cognitive categories. The more accepted weak version claims that linguistic categories and usage only influence thoughts and decisions.


----------



## MrGrey

The Jungle Book 2016 Graph


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MrGrey said:


> The Jungle Book 2016 Graph


weird...lots of 15hz stuff but then drops like a rock


----------



## Hopinater

Brian Fineberg said:


> weird...lots of 15hz stuff but then drops like a rock


Well thats a movie that will work really well for us with large rooms and ported subs but for those with smallish rooms, sealed subs and solid extension into the single digits you might feel like you're not getting everything you want due to the lack lower extension. But for us that don't know what that's like it should be great. 

I'm looking forward to seeing this. Considering a blind buy just based on the fact that I have kids and we like the Disney flicks. Anyone know if it's worth it?


----------



## pigunios

I find Jungle Book with DTS-HD 7.1 very nice sounding with mostly solid bass performance.

On regards of my previous post about Saving private Ryan blu-ray, seeing the graphs it is definitely filtered. But luckily I have Antimode EQ which with the 25hz lift makes it sound as it should! Very grateful for the charts and the EQ tips of the people here.


----------



## MrGrey

Hopinater said:


> Well thats a movie that will work really well for us with large rooms and ported subs but for those with smallish rooms, sealed subs and solid extension into the single digits you might feel like you're not getting everything you want due to the lack lower extension. But for us that don't know what that's like it should be great.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing this. Considering a blind buy just based on the fact that I have kids and we like the Disney flicks. Anyone know if it's worth it?


It's beyond worth it!. You, the family and kids will have a blast I promise you that. The audio is really nicely done and what is supposed to have weight has it. this one is low in volume and it's the first film I've experienced with that, but bumping up the center channel or sub to taste will satisfy. I left mine alone since my family thought it was sufficient for them.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Simonian

Some sharp effect at 17hz. Even blips into the average graph.


----------



## Kurolicious

MrGrey said:


> I hope this is good, we haven't had any quality Aliens visiting earth films in recent years.﻿ Ted Chiang is the writer of the novel and film so it may not fall into the poop pile.
> 
> Directed by Denis Villeneuve who is know for films such as
> 
> *Enemy **(2013)* which was a seriously WTF film.
> 
> *Prisoners (2013)* This film will change you and make you hold your kids close.. forever
> 
> *Sicario (2015) *Extremely well written film that shows you how the war on drugs is more of a controlled war than anything else.
> 
> *Incendies (2010)*
> 
> *Story of Your Life is a science fiction short story by Ted Chiang. It was the winner of the 2000 Nebula Award for Best Novella as well as the 1999 Sturgeon award.The major themes explored by this tale are determinism, language, and an interesting take on the Sapir–Whorf hypothesis.*
> 
> *Determinism* is the philosophical doctrine that all events transpire in virtue of some necessity and are therefore inevitable. Traditionally, the view relies on strict notions of causality, and most philosophical arguments in its favor have attempted at clear definitions of cause and effect as a basis for the belief that determinism is true. Notably, the idea that the past choices of seemingly rational agents could have been performed differently - or even the idea that the future decisions of such agents will turn out to be other than what they will - is usually challenged under this view. Thus, the "problem" of free will - or the idea of free will as being an "illusion" - often arises as a result of the main claim made by determinism, that is, that the past, present, and future is identifiable as an essentially unbreakable chain of circumstances of which no single link in such a chain could possibly be avoided or altered.
> 
> *Linguistic relativity*, also known as Sapir–Whorf hypothesis or Whorfianism, is a concept-paradigm in linguistics and cognitive science that holds that the structure of a language affects its speakers' cognition or world view. It used to have a strong version that claims that language determines thought and that linguistic categories limit and determine cognitive categories. The more accepted weak version claims that linguistic categories and usage only influence thoughts and decisions.
> 
> https://youtu.be/gwqSi_ToNPs


Gentlemen, let's not turn this thread into a movie review thread. The topic of discussion here is bass in movies. There are plenty of other places for people to express their opinions about movies but this is not it. Let's try to stay on topic, shall we?


----------



## Alan P

^^^

Thread police??

This thread (and pretty much every thread in every forum) can go off topic at times, but I don't really consider MrGrey's post _that _far off-topic. The movie does look like it has the potential for some good bass after all. 

Personally, I enjoy everyone expressing their opinions about the movies in this thread...it helps me decide which to watch and which to skip. And boy, are there some I _wished _I'd have skipped!


----------



## Kurolicious

Alan P said:


> ^^^
> This thread (and pretty much every thread in every forum) can go off topic at times, but I don't really consider MrGrey's post _that _far off-topic.


Perhaps you should read his post again because there wasn't a single word mentioned of how the bass response was in those reviews. If there had been, I might have agreed with you.


----------



## beastaudio

Scooped the UHD of Oblivion today and will be giving it a spin this weekend. Already I consider the movie one of my very favorites for demo material, so adding immersive audio AND UHD should pretty much seal the deal


----------



## Hopinater

Alan P said:


> ^^^
> 
> Thread police??
> 
> This thread (and pretty much every thread in every forum) can go off topic at times, but I don't really consider MrGrey's post _that _far off-topic. The movie does look like it has the potential for some good bass after all.
> 
> Personally, I enjoy everyone expressing their opinions about the movies in this thread...it helps me decide which to watch and which to skip. And boy, are there some I _wished _I'd have skipped!


I agree, threads go off topic all the time and you know what happens when they do? Nothing. Other than the fact that they get back on topic in a post or two. Personally if I find a post to be off topic and I don't feel like reading it I just skip over it and read the next one. IMO no harm no foul.


----------



## Hopinater

beastaudio said:


> Scooped the UHD of Oblivion today and will be giving it a spin this weekend. Already I consider the movie one of my very favorites for demo material, so adding immersive audio AND UHD should pretty much seal the deal


Yes, this will definitely be the first UHD I get. Let us know what you think but I'm sure it will be incredible.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Hopinater said:


> Yes, this will definitely be the first UHD I get. Let us know what you think but I'm sure it will be incredible.


Bass is he same

But he ATMOS is rediculous!!!!


----------



## MrGrey

Kurolicious said:


> Gentlemen, let's not turn this thread into a movie review thread. The topic of discussion here is bass in movies. There are plenty of other places for people to express their opinions about movies but this is not it. Let's try to stay on topic, shall we?


Quite frankly i don't care how you feel man, if you don't like it, move on, report it or shut up. ether way its irrelevant what you do, because in the grand scheme of things you have no authority on whats posted here. to put on your skirt and somehow insinuate me or anyone else is turning this into a movie review thread is ridiculous.


----------



## beastaudio

Brian Fineberg said:


> Bass is he same
> 
> But he ATMOS is rediculous!!!!


Oh man, that is music to my ears, I can't wait!


----------



## MrGrey

The Huntsman: Winter's War 2016 Graph


----------



## Alan P

^^^

Watched it last night, was disappointing.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Wow.

This is a modern movie, right? Sure it wasn't mixed back in the 70's or 80's?


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Alan P said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Watched it last night, was disappointing.




No good bass but I like the trifecta of women that star in this film, so I can give this a spin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurolicious

MrGrey said:


> Quite frankly i don't care how you feel man, if you don't like it, move on, report it or shut up. ether way its irrelevant what you do, because in the grand scheme of things you have no authority on whats posted here. to put on your skirt and somehow insinuate me or anyone else is turning this into a movie review thread is ridiculous.


My post was not meant as a personal attack on you Mr. Grey
so telling me to shut up and move on is a little childish. You seem like a well educated mature adult so I'd like to think you could take a little criticism with a certain amount of grace. 

My point was this. If you'd like to consider yourself a movie reviewer, then start your own thread where you can discuss all the plot points and characterizations you like. It simply doesn't belong in a thread where the topic is bass in movies.

It was just a suggestion to keep things on topic. If you or anyone else disagreed with me, I'm sorry you feel that way.


----------



## Sekosche

We're all passionate about bass and movies. The two intertwine. A negative and unwarranted interaction by the "forum police" (over a single post) has briefly derailed this thread much more than a fellow AVSer discussing upcoming movies. By the way, cool Arrival trailer; I love sci-fi.

As a newcomer to this thread, I've enjoyed it immensely. I'd like to thank everyone for their positive contributions. And now back to bass and movies! Don't you dare post about anything else


----------



## audiofan1

Well now! seems there was a bit of an upheaval 

Watched *Midnight Special * last night and have come to the conclusion as I did with just about any Tom Cruise flick, that Jeff Nichols(producer) loves bass and puts great consideration into the sound design of his movies. This was an extremely aggressive I'm here bass track that fully energizes the room with no sub adjustments needed due to an already excellent level (so don't go overboard running hot on the subs! Yep! Don't you touch it) anything else can lead to what some have reported as low dialog which is completely not the case as its very well done.I enjoyed it and needs to be on your Movies with bass watch list 

Simply put this track was a complete beast


----------



## asere

audiofan1 said:


> Well now! seems there was a bit of an upheaval
> 
> Watched *Midnight Special * last night and have come to the conclusion as I did with just about any Tom Cruise flick, that Jeff Nichols(producer) loves bass and puts great consideration into the sound design of his movies. This was an extremely aggressive I'm here bass track that fully energizes the room with no sub adjustments needed due to an already excellent level (so don't go overboard running hot on the subs! Yep! Don't you touch it) anything else can lead to what some have reported as low dialog which is completely not the case as its very well done.I enjoyed it and needs to be on your Movies with bass watch list
> 
> Simply put this track was a complete beast


I might just do a blind buy on this one friend.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

asere said:


> I might just do a blind buy on this one friend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 Hey asere !
I'm thinking of adding a few of his movies to my collection as well, as there not necessarily mainstream but I seem to always enjoy them! The excellent sound (especially bass ! ) only adds to the value


----------



## Defcon

Is there a list of which specific post processing facilities/mixers mix each film? I have a feeling some care about audio more than others and do a good job, others just add in a filter and say 'job done'. Also why is the volume on different releases so different? Why can't they standardize on a level and use it?


----------



## Dk3y

Not much action here lately. Perhaps everyone is out enjoying summer. So far this year, these top 5 movies have impressed me the most. 

1. Midnight Special
2. God's of Egypt
3. Finest Hours
4. 10 Cloverfield Lane
5. 13 Hours 

Hopefully, more will come along to replace my list.


----------



## citsur86

Dk3y said:


> Not much action here lately. Perhaps everyone is out enjoying summer. So far this year, these top 5 movies have impressed me the most.
> 
> 1. Midnight Special
> 2. God's of Egypt
> 3. Finest Hours
> 4. 10 Cloverfield Lane
> 5. 13 Hours
> 
> Hopefully, more will come along to replace my list.


I haven't watched any of those yet with my system finally EQ'd!


----------



## audiofan1

*Batman Vs. Superman*

Ticked several of my reference bass buttons (including sound design) did I mention reference


----------



## MrGrey




----------



## Defcon

Stranger Things on Netflix has awesome bass !!


----------



## beastaudio

Defcon said:


> Stranger Things on Netflix has awesome bass !!


Oh yea man. I had heard it was a decent show, so I sat down to try out the first episode last sunday. 8 hours later, I got back off the couch with the whole season completed. I got show-holed big time and LOVED it.


----------



## Hopinater

beastaudio said:


> Oh yea man. I had heard it was a decent show, so I sat down to try out the first episode last sunday. 8 hours later, I got back off the couch with the whole season completed. I got show-holed big time and LOVED it.


Wow… That's good to know I've been debating whether to take a look at that one but keep putting it off. Now I feel I must go watch it.


----------



## beastaudio

Hopinater said:


> Wow… That's good to know I've been debating whether to take a look at that one but keep putting it off. Now I feel I must go watch it.


It's great. For the first time ever with a TV show (or miniseries) I actually want to go back and watch it again in a few months.


----------



## Hopinater

beastaudio said:


> It's great. For the first time ever with a TV show (or miniseries) I actually want to go back and watch it again in a few months.


Yep! I just watched the first two episodes and it's a good thing I have to be somewhere otherwise I would still be watching. There are good bass moments and some good surround sound in places as well. Not to mention I want to see what happens next.


----------



## audiofan1

*Pride and Prejudice "Zombies" *

May not be everyone's taste (I loved it) but the sound was off the charts with dynamics! and bass? Man wait till you guys give this a go. It may just rival Batman Vs. Superman and is in a strong running on my years best . I don't know how low it digs but this track has got the motts


----------



## Nalleh

MrGrey said:


> Bastille Day 2016 Graph
> 
> DTS-MA and *ATMOS* tracks pretty much identical


So you can confirm it has Atmos?


----------



## MrGrey

Nalleh said:


> So you can confirm it has Atmos?


Yes.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nalleh

MrGrey said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Is this the US version?


----------



## MrGrey

Nalleh said:


> Is this the US version?


UK.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## basshead81

Hopinater said:


> Well thats a movie that will work really well for us with large rooms and ported subs but for those with smallish rooms, sealed subs and solid extension into the single digits you might feel like you're not getting everything you want due to the lack lower extension. But for us that don't know what that's like it should be great.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing this. Considering a blind buy just based on the fact that I have kids and we like the Disney flicks. Anyone know if it's worth it?


Watched it last night with my daughter...it has some great bass! I thought the levels were fine..no need to adjust anything. Must be those HE speakers doing work. Ill take this movie over Midnight Special anyday.


----------



## Nalleh

MrGrey said:


> UK.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## citsur86

basshead81 said:


> Watched it last night with my daughter...it has some great bass! I thought the levels were fine..no need to adjust anything. Must be those HE speakers doing work. Ill take this movie over Midnight Special anyday.




What movie we talking about here?


----------



## MrGrey

citsur86 said:


> What movie we talking about here?


The Jungle Book 2016


----------



## citsur86

MrGrey said:


> The Jungle Book 2016




Ah got it. I'll pick it up and watch it with the LV12R and again with the new sub coming Monday and see the difference. They're both ported though so I can't really give a perspective on the sealed vs ported or large vs small rooms.


----------



## 16hz lover

For you movieholics, which movies contain zero violence without being animated/Disney style and sub 20hz riddled?


----------



## Hopinater

16hz lover said:


> For you movieholics, which movies contain zero violence without being animated/Disney style and sub 20hz riddled?


John Wick…. Just kidding. 

The zero violence makes it hard, even some of the Disney family movies have some violence. I wouldn't consider Tron Legacy to be violent but I could see how that's arguable. And yes I know Disney made Tron but when you say animated/Disney style I assume you meant the young generation stuff.


----------



## citsur86

How about Pee Wees Big Adventure? I don't think these is any violence in that. Maybe some good parts with bass but not sub 20hz riddled for sure. That might be tough.


----------



## MrGrey

*Bastille Day 2016 Graph*

The DTS-MA and ATMOS tracks are pretty much identical, except that the TRUEHD 7.1 track is noticeable Louder, but for some reason that difference isn't show in the graph, but its louder.

*Edit,* i double checked and its identical. i guess some internal avr processing is happening with the TRUHD track.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Wow, Midnight Special major bass track.

Not a bad movie either.


----------



## MrGrey

Kill Command (2016) Graph


----------



## murphy2112

Defcon said:


> Stranger Things on Netflix has awesome bass !!



Great tip! Watched the first two episodes. Good surround, good bass at times, good writing, good acting.


----------



## MrGrey

Inside Out (2015) Graph


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MrGrey said:


> Inside Out (2015) Graph


Anyway you can make the lines in your graph thicker? They are very hard to see


----------



## MrGrey

Brian Fineberg said:


> Anyway you can make the lines in your graph thicker? They are very hard to see


I'll check in the settings in the program, I'm sure there's a way.

Edit, I see no way to change the size, only color.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## citsur86

Anyone have a chart of Mad Max? Also question. The blueray I have has Atmos track, but my receiver is not atmos enabled. I can watch in 7.1 with the extra 2 speakers either being front heights or rear surrounds. What happens when the sound is atmos, but the system isn't atmos enabled? Does it downmix to 7.1? In that case is it discrete 7.1? Here is the back.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

citsur86 said:


> Anyone have a chart of Mad Max? Also question. The blueray I have has Atmos track, but my receiver is not atmos enabled. I can watch in 7.1 with the extra 2 speakers either being front heights or rear surrounds. What happens when the sound is atmos, but the system isn't atmos enabled? Does it downmix to 7.1? In that case is it discrete 7.1? Here is the back.


Yes. The 7.1 is embedded in the atmos mix. You will get pure discrete 7.1


----------



## citsur86

Brian Fineberg said:


> Yes. The 7.1 is embedded in the atmos mix. You will get pure discrete 7.1




Great - I was hoping this was the answer. I really need to get an 9.2 CH Atmos/DTS:X enabled receiver. I have the speakers already hanging and wires run into the current VSX-44. Tired of having to chose between a better front sound stage or a better surround experience.


----------



## MrGrey

Zootopia (2016) graph


----------



## Hopinater

murphy2112 said:


> Great tip! Watched the first two episodes. Good surround, good bass at times, good writing, good acting.


Yeah I'm already through episode four. It's addicting.


----------



## rhed

Hopinater said:


> Yeah I'm already through episode four. It's addicting.


Watched the whole season yesterday at once. Bass was great. So was the surround mix in ATMOS up mix.


----------



## Hopinater

rhed said:


> Watched the whole season yesterday at once. Bass was great. So was the surround mix in ATMOS up mix.


I just finished the season. Episode seven has incredible surround sound that must be experienced. Please tell me there are future seasons planned.


----------



## asere

Last night wife and I saw a Turkish film called Baskin. It is one of the most grotesque and most disturbing film that we've ever seen and will not watch again. This film stays with you. Worse then the French film Martyrs. 
Makes you question the writers.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

Bastille Day (2016) wasn't too bad of a film, bass could of been better done for sure. Idris Elba is awesome as usual, BUT the film has a disturbing layer to it and it shows you easy it is to manipulate people and movements and guide them and use them without them knowing, your grassroots movement was lab made from the beginning, your revolution was guided and manufactured, tell me that's not what we see now? black, brown and white, Islam, christian everyone is being manipulated and played against each other, blanket blaming its disgusting and terrifying. if anything i commend the film for showing how dangerous it is to blindly follow movements these days or trust anything you see without question and the power of social media and technology to mold the humans mind. ps you might of not heard about the film because StudioCanal has permanently removed all digital advertising for its newly released film “Bastille Day” following the deadly attack in Nice, France, VIA thewrap.com.

​


----------



## beastaudio

audiofan1 said:


> *Batman Vs. Superman*
> 
> Ticked several of my reference bass buttons (including sound design) did I mention reference


Yes, I enjoyed this one thoroughly. Atmos surround was on point, great bass moments, yet I found a few scenes needed a little more at times, but overall it was a ton of fun.



MrGrey said:


> The Huntsman: Winter's War 2016 Graph





Alan P said:


> ^^^
> 
> Watched it last night, was disappointing.


Ewwww. I mean who even thought that was a good idea? That might be one of the top 5 worst graphs Ive seen.



16hz lover said:


> For you movieholics, which movies contain zero violence without being animated/Disney style and sub 20hz riddled?


Dragon Blade. Um nope actually. If killing aliens is ok then i could come up with something, but other than that, it's a tough call. I've never really thought about a movie with ZERO violence. That's unfortunate now that i think about it and can't even come up with anything. HTTYD would be one, but that's definitely animated. Oblivion doesn't really have a lot of violence, but lots of guns and stuff. Also animated, but "9" might be a decent option. Loaded and definitely full bandwidth with the best of them.


Day after tomorrow is a 4.5 star film but haven't tested it myself.
Gravity maybe?


----------



## audiofan1

@beastaudio

Yeah! I noticed that as well on Batman Vs. Superman bass went MIA. Maybe for long mixes the mixers head out for lunch or coffee and leave this guy behind to watch things!









It would appear he made a phone call instead


----------



## MrGrey

Bridge of Spies (2015) Graph 

DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1

This Film is pure quality, the acting is A1 master stuff, the Video Quality/cinematography is amazing and the surround sound is so incredibly well done! anyone with a ATMOS setup that can upscale this 7.1 audio will love it for sure, it shows that quality surrounds is indeed important because when a film like this comes along it demands it.


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> @beastaudio
> 
> Yeah! I noticed that as well on Batman Vs. Superman bass went MIA. Maybe for long mixes the mixers head out for lunch or coffee and leave this guy behind to watch things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would appear he made a phone call instead


Great pic  Airplane is still one of the best films of all time IMO!


----------



## brahman12

MrGrey said:


> Bridge of Spies (2015) Graph
> 
> DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1
> 
> This Film is pure quality, the acting is A1 master stuff, the Video Quality/cinematography is amazing and the surround sound is so incredibly well done! anyone with a ATMOS setup that can upscale this 7.1 audio will love it for sure, it shows that quality surrounds is indeed important because when a film like this comes along it demands it.




Hey Mr. Grey....interested in what you thought (in some detail) was so impressive about the sound design of this film. I haven't watched it yet because I thought it would be a "talky" suspense film....thus I would have to be in the mood to watch it. But your description above has me intrigued now. The graph above looks like it has some activity in the 20-40 Hz range, add in a well done surround mix and we could have a nice audio/video experience with this one. Kinda like "Girl with a Dragon Tattoo" (US Version) and Valkyrie, which were two drama/suspense films with great audio tracks. Might be a good thread topic - drama/suspense films with fantastic audio mixes.


----------



## MrGrey

brahman12 said:


> Hey Mr. Grey....interested in what you thought (in some detail) was so impressive about the sound design of this film. I haven't watched it yet because I thought it would be a "talky" suspense film....thus I would have to be in the mood to watch it. But your description above has me intrigued now. The graph above looks like it has some activity in the 20-30 Hz range, add in a well done surround mix and we could have a nice audio/video experience with this one. Kinda like "Girl with a Dragon Tattoo" (US Version) and Valkyrie, which were two drama/suspense films with great audio tracks. Might be a good thread topic - drama/suspense films with fantastic audio mixes.


This pretty much sums it up, http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Bridge-of-Spies-Blu-ray/133424/


----------



## mumps

16hz lover said:


> For you movieholics, which movies contain zero violence without being animated/Disney style and sub 20hz riddled?


Hmmmm, isn't this kinda like trying to find a country music song that doesn't suck??

Chris


----------



## basshead81

MrGrey said:


> *Bastille Day 2016 Graph*
> 
> The DTS-MA and ATMOS tracks are pretty much identical, except that the TRUEHD 7.1 track is noticeable Louder, but for some reason that difference isn't show in the graph, but its louder.
> 
> *Edit,* i double checked and its identical. i guess some internal avr processing is happening with the TRUHD track.


This one was bunk!


----------



## MrGrey

The Nice Guys (2016) Graph


----------



## MrGrey

Reviews are saying the Ash vs Evil Dead: Season 1 Blu-ray is a bass monster with its Dolby TrueHD 7.1 track, my curiosity has been sparked.

Review 1- http://redvdit.com/reviews/ash-evil-dead-season-1/

Review 2- http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Ash-vs-Evil-Dead-The-Complete-First-Season-Blu-ray/148306/

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MrGrey said:


> The Nice Guys (2016) Graph


Turn it up!

Watched huntsman winter war and sure enough bass was a joke

In fact the audio in general was a big let down


----------



## Kurolicious

If you didn't get a chance to see season 1 of Ash vs Evil Dead, I highly recommend you check it out. The audio mix is spectacular with lots of strong bass. The fantastic audio only added to the overall enjoyment of the show with it's twisted sense of humor and gore.


----------



## Bassment

16hz lover said:


> For you movieholics, which movies contain zero violence without being animated/Disney style and sub 20hz riddled?


Not sure what the definition of violence exactly is... If it's like people killing people/ gun fights etc. then there's a few movies without that, but if general action is violence (like plane fights, explosions, action, car crashes, etc.) then I don't think such a thing exists. I guess a few horror movies don't have violence, and some comedies. (Is someone being possessed violence lol?)

Flight of the phoenix (plane crash?)
Pixels (fighting nintendo characters?)
Star trek (space fighting)
All is lost
Ender's game (


Spoiler



Exterminating a race?


)
Cloverfield (buildings destroyed)
Jurrasic world (dinosaurs eat people)
Oculus (horror)
The conjuring (horror)
Inception (Some gun shooting ?)
Rush
Tron: Legacy (bike snake battles)
U-571 (submarine battles)
Interstellar

I'm not sure any of these are "sub 20 hz riddled" but most of them have a decent amount. Flight of the Phoenix, Pixels, All is lost and Cloverfield has a lot.


----------



## Marc Alexander

16hz lover said:


> For you movieholics, which movies contain zero violence without being animated/Disney style and sub 20hz riddled?


Did you check this list? 

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....equency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/

ZERO violence is tough. What's your definition of violence? 

I don't remember 9 having much.


----------



## 16hz lover

Marc Alexander said:


> Did you check this list?
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....equency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/
> 
> ZERO violence is tough. What's your definition of violence?
> 
> I don't remember 9 having much.


I don't have any idea if the movies in that list are violent oriented just by their titles.

Violence is 
behavior involving physical force intended to hurt, damage, or kill someone or something. Film glorifies this damaging affliction to the world. Somehow people enjoy watching blood and bodies being destroyed


----------



## MrGrey

16hz lover said:


> I don't have any idea if the movies in that list are violent oriented just by their titles.
> 
> Violence is
> behavior involving physical force intended to hurt, damage, or kill someone or something. Film glorifies this damaging affliction to the world. Somehow people enjoy watching blood and bodies being destroyed


Welcome to Hollywood, even Zootopia has violence in it a few mins in and it's rated PG. What you are asking for is a film that is on a kids channel in 2.0 audio that doesn't even give a person a bad eye yet alone have bass, you will not find with what you are looking for, in this day and age it's an irrational demand, even The Jungle Book (2016) has a shockingly violent scene in it. being it's a part of life you can't hide that so they don't even in kids films.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc Alexander

16hz lover said:


> I don't have any idea if the movies in that list are violent oriented just by their titles.
> 
> Violence is
> behavior involving physical force intended to hurt, damage, or kill someone or something. Film glorifies this damaging affliction to the world. Somehow people enjoy watching blood and bodies being destroyed


How about we try a different angle. What are your favorite movies? What content made you the 16Hz lover? Are the scenes in Apollo 13 and Gravity considered violence?


----------



## Toe

16hz lover said:


> I don't have any idea if the movies in that list are violent oriented just by their titles.
> 
> Violence is
> behavior involving physical force intended to hurt, damage, or kill someone or something. Film glorifies this damaging affliction to the world. Somehow people enjoy watching blood and bodies being destroyed


Only movie I can think of is Art of Flight which is a fantastic film IMO, is bass loaded ( killer audio in general) and even has reference PQ (JVC used this bluray at Cedia the year it hit to show off their new projector line which is a very nice testament to the PQ). If you happen to be a boarder or skier, its even better, but that's certainly not a requirement since the heart of the film is really about passion for doing something you love which can be applied to whatever that happens to be for the individual. 

Sorry to ramble, but I absolutely love AoF which has zero violence and its a killer HT ride!


----------



## Fatshaft

16hz lover said:


> I don't have any idea if the movies in that list are violent oriented just by their titles.
> 
> Violence is
> behavior involving physical force intended to hurt,


Really? 
Did you stop watching football, hockey, rugby, boxing, etc...? 

It's entertainment


----------



## MKtheater

Dragon blade had awesome bass! My room was one big wobble!


----------



## murphy2112

Toe said:


> Only movie I can think of is Art of Flight which is a fantastic film IMO, is bass loaded ( killer audio in general) and even has reference PQ (JVC used this bluray at Cedia the year it hit to show off their new projector line which is a very nice testament to the PQ). If you happen to be a boarder or skier, its even better, but that's certainly not a requirement since the heart of the film is really about passion for doing something you love which can be applied to whatever that happens to be for the individual.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to ramble, but I absolutely love AoF which has zero violence and its a killer HT ride!




Agree!!


----------



## MrGrey

Now You See Me (2013) Extended Edition Graph

Really exciting movie, I'm surprised i waited this long to see it.


----------



## MrGrey

Macbeth (2015) Graph 

Absolutely incredible Cinematography! Filled with power, beauty, mystery, its so well done it makes this an absolutely must see based on that alone. Amazing Film, The OST is also pretty awesome. 












Trailer ,







Jed Kurzel - The Child, Pt. 2 (Macbeth OST),

One of my favorite tracks from the film


----------



## 16hz lover

Marc Alexander said:


> How about we try a different angle. What are your favorite movies? What content made you the 16Hz lover? Are the scenes in Apollo 13 and Gravity considered violence?


As you can tell, I am not a movie lover, I mainly watch documentaries and science films, something reality and educational based. I use to work in the pipe organ business so a 32' long pipe produces a 16hz note, bass you feel.
I haven't seen those yet, thanks.


----------



## 16hz lover

Toe said:


> Only movie I can think of is Art of Flight which is a fantastic film IMO, is bass loaded ( killer audio in general) and even has reference PQ (JVC used this bluray at Cedia the year it hit to show off their new projector line which is a very nice testament to the PQ). If you happen to be a boarder or skier, its even better, but that's certainly not a requirement since the heart of the film is really about passion for doing something you love which can be applied to whatever that happens to be for the individual.
> 
> Sorry to ramble, but I absolutely love AoF which has zero violence and its a killer HT ride!


I have watched part of the film at a GTG bass meet, loved it.


----------



## lizrussspike

16hz lover said:


> I have watched part of the film at a GTG bass meet, loved it.


16hz lover,
You need to watch the whole film to enjoy it. @Toe recommended that one, and I picked it up. Often use it to demo a few scenes. Those of you who have seen this flick know it is a great ride! Spectacular audio and visual displayed in this one.


----------



## 16hz lover

Fatshaft said:


> Really?
> Did you stop watching football, hockey, rugby, boxing, etc...?
> 
> It's entertainment


I'll refrain from responding to that..


----------



## Reddig

Emaych said:


> If the film content itself, things such as "story," "dialog," what have you, is not up to par, if it has great sound, it is by definition a great movie (with sucky characteristics), and the suckiness can surely invite comment from me, but I try to be very very specific about its shortcomings, if only to advance the conversation, but also because I almost always know exactly what strikes me as less than the quality it should be.....


Catching up with this thread and I'll bite. 

I've seen you say multiple times that things like the story and dialoge aren't the reason people go to see movies. While this thread is about great bass within a movie along with subjective reviews of the film, I must call you out on your miss-understanding of the theater going demographic; not AVS guys like us but the other 99.9999% of people that make up the mass majority of cinema goers that bring commercial cinemas their earnings. 

The STORY is up there with one of the number one reasons they see a movie, along with wanting to see a prefered actor. The dialogue usually makes up the biggest percentage of the content of most movies so theirs that. Having worked at a cinema the chatter around the lobby was always guesses about how the narrative would unfold, or the direction the story may or may not take, very very few talks of audio/video quality unless something very drastic was wrong with the showing. Only guys like us really truly care about its audio performance and we are few and far between. 

Rant over. Bass on!


----------



## Emaych

Reddig said:


> Catching up with this thread and I'll bite.
> 
> I've seen you say multiple times that things like the story and dialoge aren't the reason people go to see movies. While this thread is about great bass within a movie along with subjective reviews of the film, I must call you out on your miss-understanding of the theater going demographic; not AVS guys like us but the other 99.9999% of people that make up the mass majority of cinema goers that bring commercial cinemas their earnings.
> 
> The STORY is up there with one of the number one reasons they see a movie, along with wanting to see a prefered actor. The dialogue usually makes up the biggest percentage of the content of most movies so theirs that. Having worked at a cinema the chatter around the lobby was always guesses about how the narrative would unfold, or the direction the story may or may not take, very very few talks of audio/video quality unless something very drastic was wrong with the showing. Only guys like us really truly care about its audio performance and we are few and far between.
> 
> Rant over. Bass on!


So you cite "chatter in the lobby" as a (not the only) foundation for the premise that "narrative" comprises a significant inducement to cinema-going behavior. I of course disagree. People generally speak of things that come easily to them, and even at that, generally try to stay within the confines of the very basically comprehensible, coherent, and manageable, so as not to seem to astray of their peers. Narrative in cinema is one of the most easily accessible, most apparent, most readily understood things that can be referred to. Also it speaks to something human and common in us, ergo, prime fodder for "chatter."

What is not so accessible are the ways in which sonic stimuli, visual stimuli have trans formative affect on our psyches. Generally we do not have the lexicon of terms, or even understand how for instance hearing certain tones in time, as with instrumental passages of music, can induce us to tears. These properties exist in an almost complete abstract from relating it to specific, even marginally understood, triggers, and yet it is there.

People see movies, it is clear to me, because they are visual and auditory. Note the period at the end of the statement. "Stories" they can make up in their head all day long, or get any number of other ways, but they choose cinema. And then they talk about narrative, not because that is what brought them there, but because that is what is easiest to lay claim of comprehension of, and translates best to their fellow man. It is not the reason they go. Thank you for engaging that concept from some while ago.



I read this thread religiously, and must thank the participants for ongoing exposure to great content. ASH VERSUS THE EVIL DEAD was already on my radar, but the links gave me added incentive. Is that MACBETH above, a recent incarnation? -- could find out myself, but limited time just now....


----------



## Reddig

Emaych said:


> So you cite "chatter in the lobby" as a (not the only) foundation for the premise that "narrative" comprises a significant inducement to cinema-going behavior. I of course disagree. People generally speak of things that come easily to them, and even at that, generally try to stay within the confines of the very basically comprehensible, coherent, and manageable, so as not to seem to astray of their peers. Narrative in cinema is one of the most easily accessible, most apparent, most readily understood things that can be referred to. Also it speaks to something human and common in us, ergo, prime fodder for "chatter."
> 
> What is not so accessible are the ways in which sonic stimuli, visual stimuli have trans formative affect on our psyches. Generally we do not have the lexicon of terms, or even understand how for instance hearing certain tones in time, as with instrumental passages of music, can induce us to tears. These properties exist in an almost complete abstract from relating it to specific, even marginally understood, triggers, and yet it is there.
> 
> People see movies, it is clear to me, because they are visual and auditory. Note the period at the end of the statement. "Stories" they can make up in their head all day long, or get any number of other ways, but they choose cinema. And then they talk about narrative, not because that is what brought them there, but because that is what is easiest to lay claim of comprehension of, and translates best to their fellow man. It is not the reason they go. Thank you for engaging that concept from some while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I read this thread religiously, and must thank the participants for ongoing exposure to great content. ASH VERSUS THE EVIL DEAD was already on my radar, but the links gave me added incentive. Is that MACBETH above, a recent incarnation? -- could find out myself, but limited time just now....


It was just one example. In the movie exhibition industry it's just a given dude. You are giving the general public way too much credit for having tech knowledge or even a general understanding of what makes the magic happen. I'm on AVS everyday too and have many threads I follow. I really enjoy this thread and all who's on it. Bass on!


----------



## citsur86

Emaych said:


> So you cite "chatter in the lobby" as a (not the only) foundation for the premise that "narrative" comprises a significant inducement to cinema-going behavior. I of course disagree. People generally speak of things that come easily to them, and even at that, generally try to stay within the confines of the very basically comprehensible, coherent, and manageable, so as not to seem to astray of their peers. Narrative in cinema is one of the most easily accessible, most apparent, most readily understood things that can be referred to. Also it speaks to something human and common in us, ergo, prime fodder for "chatter."
> 
> What is not so accessible are the ways in which sonic stimuli, visual stimuli have trans formative affect on our psyches. Generally we do not have the lexicon of terms, or even understand how for instance hearing certain tones in time, as with instrumental passages of music, can induce us to tears. These properties exist in an almost complete abstract from relating it to specific, even marginally understood, triggers, and yet it is there.
> 
> People see movies, it is clear to me, because they are visual and auditory. Note the period at the end of the statement. "Stories" they can make up in their head all day long, or get any number of other ways, but they choose cinema. And then they talk about narrative, not because that is what brought them there, but because that is what is easiest to lay claim of comprehension of, and translates best to their fellow man. It is not the reason they go. Thank you for engaging that concept from some while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I read this thread religiously, and must thank the participants for ongoing exposure to great content. ASH VERSUS THE EVIL DEAD was already on my radar, but the links gave me added incentive. Is that MACBETH above, a recent incarnation? -- could find out myself, but limited time just now....





Reddig said:


> It was just one example. In the movie exhibition industry it's just a given dude. You are giving the general public way too much credit for having tech knowledge or even a general understanding of what makes the magic happen. I'm on AVS everyday too and have many threads I follow. I really enjoy this thread and all who's on it. Bass on!


Here are my personal two cents on the topic. I think different people go to the movies for different reasons. I don't think people generally notice too much directly about the soundtrack. It does however exist on the foundation level of a good movie experience. What would happen if we muted the music, booms/crashes, other sound effects, and bass; and leave simple dialogue, I guarantee people will take notice VERY quickly. But, its one of those "you don't miss it until it's not there" concepts. The folks in this thread are likely in the vast minority of people who walk out of a movie and even bring up the bass/sound quality as part of the post-movie conversation. I know every time I see a movie, I am constantly judging the bass and overall soundtrack as I watch, I can't help it at this point.

As far as visual goes, there are many more people who do notice and applaud or snicker at the use of and quality of things like special effects. I think this, along with story and plot are likely the most talked about and largest reasons people enjoy movies at the theater. That brings us to dialogue. Similar to audio, I believe dialogue plays a foundation role in movies. Bad dialogue gets noticed quickly in the same way the sound effects/music would if it were missing. Very good dialogue also gets noticed, (see: all Quentin Tarantino movies). Middle of the road dialogue, as long as it's not hurting the storyline or drawing attention to itself in a negative way, just kind of moves the story forward. A movie with a great soundtrack and a great set of dialogue is my favorite type. Movies like Django for example.


----------



## Reddig

citsur86 said:


> Here are my personal two cents on the topic. I think different people go to the movies for different reasons. I don't think people generally notice too much directly about the soundtrack. It does however exist on the foundation level of a good movie experience. What would happen if we muted the music, booms/crashes, other sound effects, and bass; and leave simple dialogue, I guarantee people will take notice VERY quickly. But, its one of those "you don't miss it until it's not there" concepts. The folks in this thread are likely in the vast minority of people who walk out of a movie and even bring up the bass/sound quality as part of the post-movie conversation. I know every time I see a movie, I am constantly judging the bass and overall soundtrack as I watch, I can't help it at this point.
> 
> As far as visual goes, there are many more people who do notice and applaud or snicker at the use of and quality of things like special effects. I think this, along with story and plot are likely the most talked about and largest reasons people enjoy movies at the theater. That brings us to dialogue. Similar to audio, I believe dialogue plays a foundation role in movies. Bad dialogue gets noticed quickly in the same way the sound effects/music would if it were missing. Very good dialogue also gets noticed, (see: all Quentin Tarantino movies). Middle of the road dialogue, as long as it's not hurting the storyline or drawing attention to itself in a negative way, just kind of moves the story forward. A movie with a great soundtrack and a great set of dialogue is my favorite type. Movies like Django for example.


Absolutely agree. Excellent points. We all go for different reasons. Some go to just hang out in back of room and goof off. Others take the cinema experience very seriously. Some could care less they just came to see the movie and the cinema is the quickest way to see it. As you said its all crucial to the experience. The general public will notice more when something calls attention to itself. Dialogue being too loud/quite also definitely is something anyone can notice. It's easily the most important channel and what will get the most complaints beside loud trailers and as you said screen issues are literally right there to see. And I stand by my claim that the story is what most show up for on average. After all the screenplay is one of the first steps in creating a movie and we all know a bad screenplay can ruin a movie. I like your Tarintino reference about good dialogue. It's one of my favorite parts of his films. I too constantly am critiquing the audio/image wherever I see a film.


----------



## audiofan1

MrGrey said:


> Macbeth (2015) Graph
> 
> Absolutely incredible Cinematography! Filled with power, beauty, mystery, its so well done it makes this an absolutely must see based on that alone. Amazing Film, The OST is also pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trailer ,
> 
> https://youtu.be/YqHhKuCQmoY
> 
> 
> Jed Kurzel - The Child, Pt. 2 (Macbeth OST),
> 
> One of my favorite tracks from the film
> 
> https://youtu.be/3_47EmTnKQA


 Sweet !its been in my Que since March  Thanks for the nudge as its now at the top


----------



## beastaudio

Toe said:


> Only movie I can think of is Art of Flight which is a fantastic film IMO, is bass loaded ( killer audio in general) and even has reference PQ (JVC used this bluray at Cedia the year it hit to show off their new projector line which is a very nice testament to the PQ). If you happen to be a boarder or skier, its even better, but that's certainly not a requirement since the heart of the film is really about passion for doing something you love which can be applied to whatever that happens to be for the individual.
> 
> Sorry to ramble, but I absolutely love AoF which has zero violence and its a killer HT ride!





murphy2112 said:


> Agree!!


So I hope you guys aware of this little guy that is coming out beginning of October then?


----------



## Toe

beastaudio said:


> So I hope you guys aware of this little guy that is coming out beginning of October then?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JHE2zkRfW4


Beast, I had NO idea this was coming out!  Thanks so much for the heads up and I can't wait for this to hit blu ray!


----------



## murphy2112

^^ Same here - I didn't know. Awesome! @eng-399, check it out!


----------



## eng-399

murphy2112 said:


> ^^ Same here - I didn't know. Awesome! @eng-399, check it out!




I think I read this was filmed and will be released in 4K if so that's going to be a go to demo for many guys.
Edit: the YouTube video states 4K  cool


----------



## beastaudio

Toe said:


> Beast, I had NO idea this was coming out!  Thanks so much for the heads up and I can't wait for this to hit blu ray!





murphy2112 said:


> ^^ Same here - I didn't know. Awesome! @eng-399, check it out!


Just like when AoF dropped, I am hosting an opening night showing of the fourth phase. I took a sneek peek at AoF via the Itunes download the day before the physical disc was released. I won't make that same mistake this time around. I want to bask in all the glory of the full feature, full 4K, full audio goodness of the actual disc. 

I brought to attention the Art of Flight to the AVS community it seems like forever ago, when originally it wasn't taking much interest, eventually it stuck and is now probably considered one of the top 5 demonstration discs out there. I can only hope this one can also be put on the top shelf right next to its predecessor. That soundtrack's going to be tough to beat.


----------



## murphy2112

I watched a Warren Miller film maybe 10 years ago. Never saw or heard anything like that before, but I love these types of "documentaries." The 4K option, here, is exactly what 4K is all about. EXTREME


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> Only movie I can think of is Art of Flight which is a fantastic film IMO, is bass loaded ( killer audio in general) and even has reference PQ (JVC used this bluray at Cedia the year it hit to show off their new projector line which is a very nice testament to the PQ). If you happen to be a boarder or skier, its even better, but that's certainly not a requirement since the heart of the film is really about passion for doing something you love which can be applied to whatever that happens to be for the individual.
> 
> Sorry to ramble, but I absolutely love AoF which has zero violence and its a killer HT ride!





beastaudio said:


> Just like when AoF dropped, I am hosting an opening night showing of the fourth phase. I took a sneek peek at AoF via the Itunes download the day before the physical disc was released. I won't make that same mistake this time around. I want to bask in all the glory of the full feature, full 4K, full audio goodness of the actual disc.
> 
> I brought to attention the Art of Flight to the AVS community it seems like forever ago, when originally it wasn't taking much interest, eventually it stuck and is now probably considered one of the top 5 demonstration discs out there. I can only hope this one can also be put on the top shelf right next to its predecessor. That soundtrack's going to be tough to beat.


Ummm… I don't know how I missed Art of Flight but I don't own it. However, I can tell you that's going to change right now. I'm going to see where I can order it from and order it today. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## javanpohl

Travis Rice up there reminded me I need to go in search of a snowboard (someone stole mine). I came across someone unknowingly selling a super rare Never Summer board still in the plastic for dirt cheap.


----------



## MrGrey

Victor Frankenstein (2015) Graph


----------



## murphy2112

beastaudio said:


> ...[AoF] is now probably considered one of the top 5 demonstration discs out there....



True. 

Bass notes in Chapter 2 (6:30 or so to 11:30) are:
58Hz
52Hz
46Hz
44Hz
38Hz

(Measured by iPhone App n-Track Tuner)

These notes are in the range and in the heart of most music today, and there is a lot more range than this. My iPhone mic simply could not pick up the lower sonics.


----------



## Emaych

Reddig said:


> It was just one example. In the movie exhibition industry it's just a given dude. You are giving the general public way too much credit for having tech knowledge or even a general understanding of what makes the magic happen. I'm on AVS everyday too and have many threads I follow. I really enjoy this thread and all who's on it. Bass on!


I can only conclude you must not have read what I wrote. I made no reference to "tech knowledge" -- in fact, I specifically outlined that, generally speaking, I think humans do not well understand how their perceptual apparatus exerts an effect upon them -- they have no terms, no facility to get at this most personal experiencing of the world. This includes myself, and would be roughly analogous to your notions on most moviegoers failing to appreciate "makes the magic happen."

My point was and is simple: people who attend the cinema (with the interest being seeing the movie), do so because it is a sight and sound experience. I'm not sure what the "proof" of such an assertion would be (just seems self-evident to me), as it is virtually impossible to propose the circumvention of the senses to implant pure "story" in ones head, but just imagine if you will, that the offering at your cinema features a story, played out on a blackened screen with no sound. All the action and development in this story is conveyed by text on the screen, similar to detailed explanations of on-screen action for the deaf, but no accompanying pictures or sound.

Is this something the public would attend? -- or have any interest in? How about mass readership of movie reviews? Now there some of the story is explained, but if that is where the big draw and money is, reviewers would be paid the multi-millions with very little traffic in the movie so reviewed -- but that of course is not the case, even absurd to think. People want to see the sights, hear the sounds, the closer to replicating their senses, to experience something as they might closer to real-life.

Of course the draw of story is strong -- the context of images, their "meaning" to us is so powerful that even lacking a story, people will make one up -- like attaching a message or narrative context to the sequencing of images in films which are more purely sight and sound, less "story" -- films such as BARAKA, and the like, but "story" is not why people are in the cinema specifically -- they are there for the sight and sound, the story shuffles in a distant distant secondary consideration....


----------



## Emaych

Toe said:


> Only movie I can think of is Art of Flight which is a fantastic film IMO, is bass loaded ( killer audio in general) and even has reference PQ (JVC used this bluray at Cedia the year it hit to show off their new projector line which is a very nice testament to the PQ). If you happen to be a boarder or skier, its even better, but that's certainly not a requirement since the heart of the film is really about passion for doing something you love which can be applied to whatever that happens to be for the individual.
> 
> Sorry to ramble, but I absolutely love AoF which has zero violence and its a killer HT ride!


Meant to congratulate you on your cite of this film -- I myself was stumped on any movie without violence -- someone proposed PEE WEE'S BIG ADVENTURE, and though my recollect of this older film is quite sketchy, I do seem to recall a row of motorcycles being knocked over, which of course is a violent action which then threatened bodily violence. Any Disney film I can think of traffics in violence as a major theme. "9" (someone mentioned) was certainly quite violent.

AoF even had some violence of the rather benign sort -- I think they destroyed a ramp or two going over them, and took some violent tumbles in the process, but when I saw your mention, I was struck with "Toe has got it! -- that's a pretty good answer." I have yet to get the blu -- and I'm thinking after this long a time, the price is never going to drop -- then again, I suppose the instant I commit to it, that will be the day it gets slashed by half.....


----------



## citsur86

Emaych said:


> Meant to congratulate you on your cite of this film -- I myself was stumped on any movie without violence -- someone proposed PEE WEE'S BIG ADVENTURE, and though my recollect of this older film is quite sketchy, I do seem to recall a row of motorcycles being knocked over, which of course is a violent action which then threatened bodily violence. Any Disney film I can think of traffics in violence as a major theme. "9" (someone mentioned) was certainly quite violent.
> 
> AoF even had some violence of the rather benign sort -- I think they destroyed a ramp or two going over them, and took some violent tumbles in the process, but when I saw your mention, I was struck with "Toe has got it! -- that's a pretty good answer." I have yet to get the blu -- and I'm thinking after this long a time, the price is never going to drop -- then again, I suppose the instant I commit to it, that will be the day it gets slashed by half.....




I got one for $10 shipped on eBay last night here's another if you don't care about the case. https://www.ebay.com/itm/152209158574 

I mentioned pee wee. I think it's about as low violence as you can get in a non animated story based movie haha.


----------



## Emaych

citsur86 said:


> What would happen if we muted the music, booms/crashes, other sound effects, and bass; and leave simple dialogue, I guarantee people will take notice VERY quickly. But, its one of those "you don't miss it until it's not there" concepts. The folks in this thread are likely in the vast minority of people who walk out of a movie and even bring up the bass/sound quality as part of the post-movie conversation. I know every time I see a movie, I am constantly judging the bass and overall soundtrack as I watch, I can't help it at this point.


Yes, exactly. What you propose is very similar to my speculations, however if you want to get to "story," as a stand-alone, you really have to thwart or eradicate all other considerations, including any trace of sight and sound. Virtually impossible to do, since even when we read, we are using our senses. Actors speaking dialog foils the whole proposition, but yes, not only would people notice, word would get around, and I would suggest that here is a film not destined to do much business.



citsur86 said:


> As far as visual goes, there are many more people who do notice and applaud or snicker at the use of and quality of things like special effects. I think this, along with story and plot are likely the most talked about and largest reasons people enjoy movies at the theater.


Well most "talked about" does not equal "largest reason" (people enjoy movies). Again, they talk about story because that is easy to reach, easy to understand, it relates one's human experience to another's, whereas trying to get at how the pairing of a specific image with a certain sound triggered an emotional response -- we generally have no terms for that, and what happens in our brains is a much more intensely unique and personal observation than being able to identify and recite narrative properties



citsur86 said:


> That brings us to dialogue. Similar to audio, I believe dialogue plays a foundation role in movies. Bad dialogue gets noticed quickly in the same way the sound effects/music would if it were missing. Very good dialogue also gets noticed, (see: all Quentin Tarantino movies). Middle of the road dialogue, as long as it's not hurting the storyline or drawing attention to itself in a negative way, just kind of moves the story forward. A movie with a great soundtrack and a great set of dialogue is my favorite type. Movies like Django for example.


Do not misunderstand my point -- I like smart, interesting dialog, and am even hyper-critical of poor conceptualization -- even just the relatively minor aspect of using certain expressions which do not match the scenario presented. I went into a mini-rant recently on AVS over the expression "most assumed she had skipped town" in the movie 10 CLOVERFIELD LANE, because it was so totally out-of-place and miscalculated -- did not belong in that character's mouth. But being able to detect and dissect plot or dialog does not get at why we are there in the seats -- we are there to experience another world with our full perceptual panoply -- sight and sound in a darkened theater -- to get lost in another realm for those few hours....

Thank you for your thoughtful post!


----------



## Emaych

citsur86 said:


> I got one for $10 shipped on eBay last night here's another if you don't care about the case. https://www.ebay.com/itm/152209158574
> 
> I mentioned pee wee. I think it's about as low violence as you can get in a non animated story based movie haha.


SWEEET! -- thanks for that -- I never consider eBay, but think I'll go for that!


----------



## beastaudio

javanpohl said:


> Travis Rice up there reminded me I need to go in search of a snowboard (someone stole mine). I came across someone unknowingly selling a super rare Never Summer board still in the plastic for dirt cheap.


Nice! My LibTech (T.Rice sponsor) of 6 years still serves me quite well, and I still have yet to ride a better design that makes me want to transition.



Emaych said:


> Meant to congratulate you on your cite of this film -- I myself was stumped on any movie without violence -- someone proposed PEE WEE'S BIG ADVENTURE, and though my recollect of this older film is quite sketchy, I do seem to recall a row of motorcycles being knocked over, which of course is a violent action which then threatened bodily violence. Any Disney film I can think of traffics in violence as a major theme. "9" (someone mentioned) was certainly quite violent.
> 
> AoF even had some violence of the rather benign sort -- I think they destroyed a ramp or two going over them, and took some violent tumbles in the process, but when I saw your mention, I was struck with "Toe has got it! -- that's a pretty good answer." I have yet to get the blu -- and I'm thinking after this long a time, the price is never going to drop -- then again, I suppose the instant I commit to it, that will be the day it gets slashed by half.....


Even AoF isn't devoid of violence. I figure anything with shooting guns and blowing up full propane tanks would be considered a no-go, but it's easy to just FF through that one little section and then you are in good shape.


----------



## Toe

javanpohl said:


> Travis Rice up there reminded me I need to go in search of a snowboard (someone stole mine). I came across someone unknowingly selling a super rare Never Summer board still in the plastic for dirt cheap.


Great boards for sure! The Never Summer factory is only about 10 min from my house.


----------



## javanpohl

Toe said:


> Great boards for sure! The Never Summer factory is only about 10 min from my house.


Get out! I'm at hwy 36 and 92nd in Westminster. What part of town are you in?


----------



## Reddig

Emaych said:


> I can only conclude you must not have read what I wrote. I made no reference to "tech knowledge" -- in fact, I specifically outlined that, generally speaking, I think humans do not well understand how their perceptual apparatus exerts an effect upon them -- they have no terms, no facility to get at this most personal experiencing of the world. This includes myself, and would be roughly analogous to your notions on most moviegoers failing to appreciate "makes the magic happen."
> 
> My point was and is simple: people who attend the cinema (with the interest being seeing the movie), do so because it is a sight and sound experience. I'm not sure what the "proof" of such an assertion would be (just seems self-evident to me), as it is virtually impossible to propose the circumvention of the senses to implant pure "story" in ones head, but just imagine if you will, that the offering at your cinema features a story, played out on a blackened screen with no sound. All the action and development in this story is conveyed by text on the screen, similar to detailed explanations of on-screen action for the deaf, but no accompanying pictures or sound.
> 
> Is this something the public would attend? -- or have any interest in? How about mass readership of movie reviews? Now there some of the story is explained, but if that is where the big draw and money is, reviewers would be paid the multi-millions with very little traffic in the movie so reviewed -- but that of course is not the case, even absurd to think. People want to see the sights, hear the sounds, the closer to replicating their senses, to experience something as they might closer to real-life.
> 
> Of course the draw of story is strong -- the context of images, their "meaning" to us is so powerful that even lacking a story, people will make one up -- like attaching a message or narrative context to the sequencing of images in films which are more purely sight and sound, less "story" -- films such as BARAKA, and the like, but "story" is not why people are in the cinema specifically -- they are there for the sight and sound, the story shuffles in a distant distant secondary consideration....


I'm moving on from this and yes I see your points. I've said mine, you've said yours. I'm respectfully moving on.


----------



## Toe

javanpohl said:


> Get out! I'm at hwy 36 and 92nd in Westminster. What part of town are you in?


No way! Nice!!  I live right off Quebec and Evans down in Denver.


----------



## ambesolman

javanpohl said:


> Get out! I'm at hwy 36 and 92nd in Westminster. What part of town are you in?






Toe said:


> No way! Nice!!  I live right off Quebec and Evans down in Denver.




Way! I used to live at Tower and Iliff in aurora.


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## MrGrey

Netflix Original | Stranger Things | Season 1 | Episode 1-8 Graph


----------



## audiofan1

^^^I finished *Stranger Things* last night and from when watching the first episode while having diner in the kitchen using my old computer setup (sub is in a cabinet below the PC and acts as band pass box and adds some serious re-enforcement) I knew i had to fire it up on the big rig!

No one believed me when I said Netflix streaming used no filter's of the LFE! It's a great way to sometimes watch or demo some great bass movies mentioned here. *Halo 4 , Alien Abduction and Ragnarok * are just a few I've watched over the years when they were noted for their LFE prowess


----------



## audiofan1

*Divergent series " Allegiant"*

I've watched all three now and this one delivers and awesome sound design and bass experience as the rest. I swore off bass sweeps in 2015 but this baby has one with some good variation (time stamp not included) and I was like "ok maybe just one" All three can be noted as reference bass tracks and will energize the room and take the sub or subs through its or their paces.

Enjoy


----------



## citsur86

MrGrey said:


> Netflix Original | Stranger Things | Season 1 | Episode 1-8 Graph


Awesome - I've been very impressed with the sound production of this show, and the show itself for that matter!


----------



## rhed

Did a re-spin of the Matrix Trilogy. Haven't seen that in awhile. Last time I watched it was before any upgrades..lol. And to my surprise this time around was way more enjoyable to watch again. I like Revolution the most. When the APU's constantly letting off countless rounds. Those shots is surely felt. Oh, I also like when the DEUS EX MACHINA speaks. Literally pressurized and shake the whole room.


----------



## asere

Midnight Special has awesome bass!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## teckademic

Now You See Me 2 got pretty intense during the rain scene in the final act, unfortunately, you'll have to sit through the movie to experience it, unless you skip straight to the end.


----------



## basshead81

Conjuring 2 is crazy.


----------



## rhed

basshead81 said:


> Conjuring 2 is crazy.


That's good news bh.. Can't wait to come out on disk. I really liked the first one in terms of bass and story..


----------



## lizrussspike

basshead81 said:


> Conjuring 2 is crazy.


basshead81,
How would you compare the bass from The Conjuring, to Conjuring 2?
If the second one is as good as the first one, we are all in for a real treat!


----------



## Whoracle

Conjuring 2 was close to the first one in quality, both story and bass. You have something to look forward to ! Tonight Civil War awaits !


----------



## beastaudio

audiofan1 said:


> *Divergent series " Allegiant"*
> 
> I've watched all three now and this one delivers and awesome sound design and bass experience as the rest. I swore off bass sweeps in 2015 but this baby has one with some good variation (time stamp not included) and I was like "ok maybe just one" All three can be noted as reference bass tracks and will energize the room and take the sub or subs through its or their paces.
> 
> Enjoy


Wife and I watched it last night. Definitely some pretty serious moments in there. Dog got off her seat few times which usually means good things. Not sure how deep it dug but the sweep you mention seemed to get down pretty good. Quite a few very neat effects though for sure.


----------



## audiofan1

beastaudio said:


> Wife and I watched it last night. Definitely some pretty serious moments in there. Dog got off her seat few times which usually means good things. Not sure how deep it dug but the sweep you mention seemed to get down pretty good. Quite a few very neat effects though for sure.


Yeah! now I just need to buy it and checkout the Atmos version as you know LG and rentals, DSU delivered but ain't nothing like the real thing


----------



## MrGrey

Maze Runner: The Scorch Trials (2015) Graph what a letdown


----------



## Marc Alexander

You guys can really judge a movie's audio performance by looking at a graph? Is this learned or something you are just born with? 😕


----------



## citsur86

Marc Alexander said:


> You guys can really judge a movie's audio performance by looking at a graph? Is this learned or something you are just born with? 😕


I personally don't judge the audio performance overall by the graph. TBH, I'm just looking at the 10-80hz range to see if the avg line is high/low which tells me if the movie is overall LFE heavy/light or somewhere in between, and I look at the peak in 10-20hz range to see if I can expect anything that might damage my sub or if not super high, give me some cool subsonic response and then i look at the 20-60hz to see if I can expect any nice punchy bass scenes. That's a + for me.


----------



## MrGrey

Marc Alexander said:


> You guys can really judge a movie's audio performance by looking at a graph? Is this learned or something you are just born with? 😕


No, i watched it that's how i know. i graph, watch then post. but some you can tell is a letdown or a winner by the look of the graph. a dead drop at 30hz with those levels is a big turd from my experience.


----------



## beastaudio

Marc Alexander said:


> You guys can really judge a movie's audio performance by looking at a graph? Is this learned or something you are just born with? 😕


Those of us that know how to read the graph properly can  It's not like a speaker's in-room response where a quick FR tells you literally nothing.


----------



## basshead81

lizrussspike said:


> basshead81,
> How would you compare the bass from The Conjuring, to Conjuring 2?
> If the second one is as good as the first one, we are all in for a real treat!


Its been a bit since I seen the first one, but it's well done...bass execution is spot on. I got a feeling this will make the top list of horror flicks with bass.


----------



## lizrussspike

basshead81 said:


> Its been a bit since I seen the first one, but it's well done...bass execution is spot on. I got a feeling this will make the top list of horror flicks with bass.


Thanks basshead81, that is what I was hoping you would confirm!


----------



## ambesolman

Marc Alexander said:


> You guys can really judge a movie's audio performance by looking at a graph? Is this learned or something you are just born with?




maybe it's maybelline


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## asere

FYI: The Conjuring 2 is available on 9/13


----------



## beastaudio

asere said:


> FYI: The Conjuring 2 is available on 9/13


A pricier Tuesday than usual for me. Have conjuring 2, CA:CW, and the remastered Original Transformers:The Movie. I'll be getting all three


----------



## asere

beastaudio said:


> A pricier Tuesday than usual for me. Have conjuring 2, CA:CW, and the remastered Original Transformers:The Movie. I'll be getting all three


Great selection  I am going to get The Jungle Book too tomorrow!


----------



## Hopinater

asere said:


> Great selection  I am going to get The Jungle Book too tomorrow!


The Jungle Book just came to my house today and tomorrow Art of Flight is arriving. A good week all around and it's only Monday?


----------



## asere

Hopinater said:


> The Jungle Book just came to my house today and tomorrow Art of Flight is arriving. A good week all around and it's only Monday?


Is the art of flight that good?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toe

asere said:


> Is the art of flight that good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


From a technical perspective (audio/bass, video and 3d) it's absolutely fantastic. As far as the actual film goes, well its very subjective just like any movie and you'll have to watch and decide for yourself.


----------



## NorthSky

If you like Snowboarding documentaries, the aerial shots are simply awesome. Very high quality pictures, majestic vistas. The music is cool too. 
I loved it myself, in (((3D))). And the kids are truly talented intrepid. Highest recommendation...*The Art of Flight 3D*.


----------



## Marc Alexander

MrGrey said:


> No, i watched it that's how i know. i graph, watch then post. but some you can tell is a letdown or a winner by the look of the graph. a dead drop at 30hz with those levels is a big turd from my experience.


Got it… thanks!


----------



## MrGrey

Now You See Me 2 (2016) Graph


----------



## beastaudio

asere said:


> Is the art of flight that good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Yes, especially if you are even REMOTELY interested in winter sports. They took several years to film AoF, and they used the same cameras that were used to shoot the documentary "Planet Earth." These are literally some of the best cameras on the planet. Super high frame rate slo-mo's, ridiculous detail and clarity, and a soundtrack that will pound your face in at the start, and have you dancing in your seat throughout. The skill of the riders is unprecedented.


----------



## jcwhammie

Did I miss the graph for Captain America: Civil War? I keep up with this thread, but I don't remember seeing it. I'm hoping that doesn't mean it's a let down. I have high hopes after the audio in Winter Soldier.


----------



## buddhamus

I hope to God Captain America Civil War is as good as Winter Soldier.... Or better.... That is my No1 Marvel movie atm.... Can't wait for this weekend to crank it  

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

Captain America: Civil War (2016) Graph


----------



## ambesolman

Like we didn't kinda see that coming 


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## steveo12345

My preorder is cancelled. Filtered at 30hz wtf, this isnt 1995....


----------



## MrGrey

Equals | 2015 Graph


----------



## MrGrey

On a Great note Stranger Things Season Season 2 is a go!😀 This show has a quality about it that really sets it apart. The cast is awesome and the kids are hilarious and 100% real with their craziness. The bass is really well done and in some parts of hits hard and works so well with what's going on. This Netflix platform is incredible!, Cable TV and it's ridiculous 1 episode a week really kills the joy of the shows.






Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MrGrey said:


> On a Great note Stranger Things Season Season 2 is a go!😀 This show has a quality about it that really sets it apart. The cast is awesome and the kids are hilarious and 100% real with their craziness. The bass is really well done and in some parts of hits hard and works so well with what's going on.
> 
> https://youtu.be/aXWG_kKDZlY
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Very excited has just enough creep to it but not enough so I can't sleep at night haha

Pissed I watched it on my laptop and not in my theater. But oh well. Can always watch t again


----------



## MrGrey

Brian Fineberg said:


> Very excited has just enough creep to it but not enough so I can't sleep at night haha
> 
> Pissed I watched it on my laptop and not in my theater. But oh well. Can always watch t again


Ha yea I had my turning down the volume and not looking directly at the screen moments but its not too bad that I can't enjoy it without a mild heart attack 😂. Surprisingly my little sister and her friends knows about this show, her friends told her to watch it because it's better than them explaining it, so today I'll watch it all over again. apparently it's very popular with the younger audiences for obvious reasons, This could easily become a book that kids will read for years to come, who knows if they see the opportunity.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## beastaudio

MrGrey said:


> Captain America: Civil War (2016) Graph


Didn't even break the -20dB peaks mark either. That's rough, and very disappointing, but I'll still own it :/

On another note, Super stoked about Stranger Things s2. I watched that whole first season in a day a few sundays ago and will definitely be back watching it again in the theater. It takes me back to good ole 80's scary movie-type feelings, but without the horror (For the most part). Love it! Next year can't come soon enough!


----------



## asere

Batman V Superman has great bass I think.
Anyone here has a graph you can please post?


----------



## MrGrey

asere said:


> Batman V Superman has great bass I think.
> Anyone here has a graph you can please post?


Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice Graph










Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


> Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


 Thank you! Not too bad as it is better then CA: Civil War don't you think?


----------



## Marc Alexander

MrGrey said:


> Captain America: Civil War (2016) Graph


I'm interesting in reading your comments on this one? In the theater I was so engrossed in the movie I wasn't either impressed or dissapointed with the soundtrack. 

I'm buying it.


----------



## MrGrey

Marc Alexander said:


> I'm interesting in reading your comments on this one? In the theater I was so engrossed in the movie I wasn't either impressed or dissapointed with the soundtrack.
> 
> I'm buying it.


For this one I had to turn up my sub to at least feel the bass, it's no Winter Solider that's for sure. On some scenes you can hear that it would of been allot better if it wasn't filtetred or at such a low level, I'm waiting to see what the other big blockbuster being released on Blu Ray has to offer, but this one sucks and is a letdown considering how well the movie is.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## BornSlippyZ

beastaudio said:


> A pricier Tuesday than usual for me. Have conjuring 2, CA:CW, and the remastered Original Transformers:The Movie. I'll be getting all three


Same here and Sept. is going to be expensive!

Oh and since you are getting Shouts! Transformer movie, if anyone ordered The Thing from them we will also get it at the end of Sept. The movie isn't a bass movie per se but I am looking forward to hearing the new 4.1 audio from the original 70mm 6 channel Dolby mix.


----------



## mmcelyea

MrGrey said:


> Captain America: Civil War (2016) Graph


*

Wow no 4k release, no Atmos and filtered bass. They are actually working hard at being mediocre.*


----------



## beastaudio

mmcelyea said:


> *
> 
> Wow no 4k release, no Atmos and filtered bass. They are actually working hard at being mediocre.*


All as expected minus the filtered mix. That specific studio won't be doing 4K and Immersive until '17, at which point it will force basically everyone to redo their entire marvel library that wants the new goodness. I'll do it, and curse every second of the way...


----------



## audiofan1

steveo12345 said:


> My preorder is cancelled. Filtered at 30hz wtf, this isnt 1995....




Filtered or not word on the street says its a great movie and one 30hz monkey don't stop a show:kiss: I'll rent it first but I will be buying for my collection


----------



## Snowmanick

beastaudio said:


> That specific studio won't be doing 4K and Immersive until '17, at which point it will force basically everyone to redo their entire marvel library that wants the new goodness. I'll do it, and curse every second of the way...


Same here. And probably will be doing the same with other IP they have such as Star Wars (at least episodes IV-VII). 

Makes you wonder why we do this to ourselves (I've owner Star Wars on VHS, Laser-Disc, Blu-Ray, and of course special edition stuff, widescreen when that finally came out, etc.)


----------



## beastaudio

Snowmanick said:


> Same here. And probably will be doing the same with other IP they have such as Star Wars (at least episodes IV-VII).
> 
> Makes you wonder why we do this to ourselves (I've owner Star Wars on VHS, Laser-Disc, Blu-Ray, and of course special edition stuff, widescreen when that finally came out, etc.)


Love of the game my man. Being a bleeding edge AV fan for some time now, I wouldn't have it any other way. It's pricey, but my enjoyment is well worth the cost. I mean, I've watched TFA three times now at home, twice in the theater. If I were to be waiting on the 4K, Atmos, or 3d discs, I wouldn't have enjoyed those 10hrs.+ of AV bliss  Probably would have been sitting on the front porch staring at the ground instead....


----------



## ambesolman

beastaudio said:


> Love of the game my man. Being a bleeding edge AV fan for some time now, I wouldn't have it any other way. It's pricey, but my enjoyment is well worth the cost. I mean, I've watched TFA three times now at home, twice in the theater. If I were to be waiting on the 4K, Atmos, or 3d discs, I wouldn't have enjoyed those 10hrs.+ of AV bliss  Probably would have been sitting on the front porch staring at the ground instead....




You do like your ground though. Every time I've been over there beast is like, "Hey, how bout that ground huh?" Of course I humor him and agree saying something along the lines of "Yeah, that's some sweet ground you've got there, undulates real nice." Then he'll smile real big puffing out his chest beaming with pride and say, "Yeah. Yeah it does."


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> From a technical perspective (audio/bass, video and 3d) it's absolutely fantastic. As far as the actual film goes, well its very subjective just like any movie and you'll have to watch and decide for yourself.





NorthSky said:


> If you like Snowboarding documentaries, the aerial shots are simply awesome. Very high quality pictures, majestic vistas. The music is cool too.
> I loved it myself, in (((3D))). And the kids are truly talented intrepid. Highest recommendation...*The Art of Flight 3D*.





beastaudio said:


> Yes, especially if you are even REMOTELY interested in winter sports. They took several years to film AoF, and they used the same cameras that were used to shoot the documentary "Planet Earth." These are literally some of the best cameras on the planet. Super high frame rate slo-mo's, ridiculous detail and clarity, and a soundtrack that will pound your face in at the start, and have you dancing in your seat throughout. The skill of the riders is unprecedented.


I just watched AoF tonight. It's pretty cool. Everything you guys said is true. Heck... I was hooked on the opening credits. I loved the visuals... truly stunning. The choice of music was spot on and the bass was great. And I can't believe the courage those guys have. I found myself wondering how fast they got going down these slopes, looked like about 70 MPH.


----------



## asere

I can't get the Art of Flight since I live in the US. Can't find one for my region.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

MrGrey said:


> Now You See Me 2 (2016) Graph


This move is insane!! I love it as much as the first😱. The bass is incredibly well done, I can't image how mental it would of been if it had no falloff. This totally makes up for the Captain America Civil War filter😀. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

What are your thought on the bass for Avengers Age of Ultron? It felt like the bass was filtered.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

asere said:


> What are your thought on the bass for Avengers Age of Ultron? It felt like the bass was filtered.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


its literally the same 


Via, 

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/473-avengers-age-of-ultron-discussion-and-poll-closed/

*Avengers: Age of Ultron*


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


> its literally the same
> 
> 
> Via,
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/473-avengers-age-of-ultron-discussion-and-poll-closed/
> 
> *Avengers: Age of Ultron*


Aha! Then my ears weren't playing tricks. I knew something was up.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

You have to turn it up a few db above your normal db value to enjoy it, or run the sub hotter than usual. its all up to the individual.


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


> You have to turn it up a few db above your normal db value to enjoy it, or run the sub hotter than usual. its all up to the individual.


Yes I know. Normally mv at -19 it's great with Ultron I had to go as loud as -8 on mv.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatshaft

@*MrGrey* 

When +you take your screenshot please change the number in the highlighted picture from "0" to "2"

The lines will be much easier to see
Thanks


----------



## MrGrey

Fatshaft said:


> @*MrGrey*
> 
> When +you take your screenshot please change the number in the highlighted picture from "0" to "2"
> 
> The lines will be much easier to see
> Thanks


Aweome! Thank you 😀

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhamus

MrGrey would you by any chance have the Conjuring 2 graph? .... I can't beleive they fkd up civil war 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

buddhamus said:


> MrGrey would you by any chance have the Conjuring 2 graph? .... I can't beleive they fkd up civil war
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


O man I was going to do it but I'm afraid of horror flicks lol, I watched the trailer and that dam mirror part almost shut down my heart💀. I'll graph it since someone wants to see it.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhamus

MrGrey said:


> O man I was going to do it but I'm afraid of horror flicks lol, I watched the trailer and that dam mirror part almost shut down my heart💀. I'll graph it since someone wants to see it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Lol.... Yeah that mirror/nun scene had me awake in bed for days... Lol... Good movie tho  

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

buddhamus said:


> Lol.... Yeah that mirror/nun scene had me awake in bed for days... Lol... Good movie tho
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


I see that the reviews are good, I'm gonna check out both one and two then


----------



## buddhamus

MrGrey said:


> I see that the reviews are good, I'm gonna check out both one and two then


Very good movies.... I liked that it was like the olden style horrors... Not this ****ty new age horror movies

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

buddhamus said:


> Very good movies.... I liked that it was like the olden style horrors... Not this ****ty new age horror movies
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


That's the stuff I hate, the classic horror is good but that jump scare every 20mins and just unspeakable gore is lame. Chucky is still my favorite Horror/Comedy flick to date.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhamus

MrGrey said:


> That's the stuff I hate, the classic horror is good but that jump scare every 20mins and just unspeakable gore is lame. Chucky is still my favorite Horror/Comedy flick to date.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Child's play 1 to 3 were some of my favourite horrors too Hahaha..... Exorcist still takes the cake for me for best horror of all time lol

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sekosche

MrGrey said:


> buddhamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.... Yeah that mirror/nun scene had me awake in bed for days... Lol... Good movie tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I see that the reviews are good, I'm gonna check out both one and two then
Click to expand...

If you can get over the creepiness (which it does exceedingly well), the Conjuring is a true audio delight and an all around great film for fans of the genre. I'm still waiting to watch the sequel at home, because I know the theater sound will only disappoint.


----------



## asere

buddhamus said:


> Child's play 1 to 3 were some of my favourite horrors too Hahaha..... Exorcist still takes the cake for me for best horror of all time lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Also for me the original Amityville Horror and part two The Possession. I remember as a child watching it over and over on cable.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

buddhamus said:


> Child's play 1 to 3 were some of my favourite horrors too Hahaha..... Exorcist still takes the cake for me for best horror of all time lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


That exorcist film messed me up as a kid who a accidentally watch it and got so into it that I couldn't even get up out of fear to change it. After child's play 1-3 it got a little silly. The latest one "Curse of Chucky" if not graphed I'll graph it since I have the collection.











buddhamus said:


> Child's play 1 to 3 were some of my favourite horrors too Hahaha..... Exorcist still takes the cake for me for best horror of all time lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk



Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Sekosche said:


> If you can get over the creepiness (which it does exceedingly well), the Conjuring is a true audio delight and an all around great film for fans of the genre. I'm still waiting to watch the sequel at home, because I know the theater sound will only disappoint.




I wanted to see The Conjuring 2 in the theater but I think the HT experience will be a bit better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sekosche

MrGrey said:


> MrGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now You See Me 2 (2016) Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This move is insane!! I love it as much as the first:scream:. The bass is incredibly well done, I can't image how mental it would of been if it had no falloff. This totally makes up for the Captain America Civil War filter:grinning:.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

This post put the first NYSM bluray in my morning movie queue, as I haven't viewed it on my current theater setup. Art of Flight arrives today too. Thanks, and keep up the great bass work!


----------



## citsur86

Sekosche said:


> This post put the first NYSM bluray in my morning movie queue, as I haven't viewed it on my current theater setup. Art of Flight arrives today too. Thanks, and keep up the great bass work!


Watched Art of Flight yesterday - loved it.


----------



## beastaudio

asere said:


> I can't get the Art of Flight since I live in the US. Can't find one for my region.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Wut? Not sure you looked very hard for it:

https://www.amazon.com/Art-Flight-DVD-Blu-ray/dp/B005IU1OMA


----------



## Bassment

beastaudio said:


> Wut? Not sure you looked very hard for it:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Art-Flight-DVD-Blu-ray/dp/B005IU1OMA


He probably saw:

Playback Region B/2 :This will not play on most Blu-ray players sold in North America, Central America, South America, Japan, North Korea, South Korea, Taiwan, Hong Kong and Southeast Asia. Learn more about Blu-ray region specifications here

Which is on like 9/10 of the blu-rays. The one you linked doesn't have that disclaimer, but it's under the "DVD" section not Blu-ray lol


----------



## Marc Alexander

http://www.artofflightmovie.com/store/en_us/

It always amazes me that people still have trouble using Google. Are they just lazy? Do they refuse to use Google and only use Bing, Altavista, or Lycos? I know that many "elder" folks still connect via their AOL! 🙈🙉🙊

Finding the multi-region 3D version is a bit more difficult. Here is where I ordered mine (ebay/German): 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/172320447308


----------



## beastaudio

Bassment said:


> He probably saw:
> 
> Playback Region B/2 :This will not play on most Blu-ray players sold in North America, Central America, South America, Japan, North Korea, South Korea, Taiwan, Hong Kong and Southeast Asia. Learn more about Blu-ray region specifications here
> 
> Which is on like 9/10 of the blu-rays. The one you linked doesn't have that disclaimer, but it's under the "DVD" section not Blu-ray lol


I don't get it, even my link clearly shows Region 1 in the description. Whatevs.


----------



## beastaudio

After all of that AoF talk, I went to go try and preorder the fourth phase and I don't see anywhere to even do so with the physical disc, only digital downloads. Going through amazon it has it listed as a DVD just like AoF is, but in this case The Fourth Phase apparently only has one disc. It's very confusing to me.


----------



## bertskii16

Marc Alexander said:


> http://www.artofflightmovie.com/store/en_us/
> 
> It always amazes me that people still have trouble using Google. Are they just lazy? Do they refuse to use Google and only use Bing, Altavista, or Lycos? I know that many "elder" folks still connect via their AOL! 🙈🙉🙊
> 
> Finding the multi-region 3D version is a bit more difficult. Here is where I ordered mine (ebay/German):
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/172320447308


I've been looking for Art of Flight in 3D for years! They had it on Netflix in 3d for awhile, but I could never seem to locate a region free version. However, since I don't understand German and the Google translate doesn't work very well on that page, how did you know it's region free?

If that is the case, then I wonder if this version from Amazon UK is region free, even though it states Region B/2: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Art-Flight...4_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=0ADWW7SBMAKRMZS0KPKT and also here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Art-Of-Fli...4_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=1N11EHCRSTKGXYK6MTJS

Also, I just noticed that the US Amazon finally carries a "supposed" region free 3D version now, for the low price of $45.99  https://www.amazon.com/Art-Flight-B..._title_6?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1472750120&sr=8-1


In other news, the sequel (The Fourth Phase) is about to come out on October 2nd. It looks like pure 4k demo material! See the teaser trailer here: 




Sorry if I'm starting to derail the thread, but if it's any consolation, the bass for the original is amazing (minus the lowered dynamics due to the constantly active soundtrack). And based on that trailer, the sequel could become my new demo disc!


----------



## Emaych

So, had seen AoF some while ago, added it to cart at AMAZON -- waited seeming years for price break to no avail. Recent chatter here had me anxious to secure my copy, someone posted of their discount acquisition through eBay, but instead I just perused AMAZON's used offerings. $1.79 through Seattle GoodWill -- just got here. Looks practically perfect -- original case, both discs, virtually unscratched, guaranteed watch- through -- can't wait to crank it this long weekend! WooooHoooo! Thanks guys! -- beats all heck out of $25!


----------



## Toe

I've got 2 copies of the 3d region free version of AoF, but I loaned one to a fellow AVSer some time back. If I can get it back, I will give it to whoever wants it. I will report back if I can get it back.


----------



## NorthSky

_The Art of Flight 3D Blu-ray (all regions)_ → https://www.amazon.ca/Art-Flight-Blu-ray-3D/dp/B00IN7DPI6


----------



## Bassment

NorthSky said:


> _The Art of Flight 3D Blu-ray (all regions)_ → https://www.amazon.ca/Art-Flight-Blu-ray-3D/dp/B00IN7DPI6


Quick Shipping !!! New And Sealed !!! This Disc WILL NOT play on standard US DVD player. A multi-region PAL/NTSC DVD player is request to view it in USA/Canada. Please Review


----------



## NorthSky

It's a 3D Blu-ray...not a DVD. You just need a 3D Blu-ray player. 

Region: All Regions
Number of discs: 1
_____

Another option is to get the 2D Blu-ray version (comes with the DVD too): https://www.amazon.com/The-Art-of-F...25&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B005IU1OMA&m=

Region: Region 1 (U.S. and Canada only.)
Number of discs: 2

→ 2 Disc Set Includes Dvd And Blu Ray Disc.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> I've got 2 copies of the 3d region free version of AoF, but I loaned one to a fellow AVSer some time back. If I can get it back, I will give it to whoever wants it. I will report back if I can get it back.


dibs!


----------



## MrGrey

Currently doing the Conjuring 2, DTS MA 7.1 and ATMOS 7.1 Graph, I'm curious to see if there is a difference between the two audio tracks.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## lizrussspike

MrGrey said:


> Currently doing the Conjuring 2, DTS MA 7.1 and ATMOS 7.1 Graph, I'm curious to see if there is a difference between the two audio tracks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


I know I am curious MrGrey!
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


> Currently doing the Conjuring 2, DTS MA 7.1 and ATMOS 7.1 Graph, I'm curious to see if there is a difference between the two audio tracks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Thank you for doing this.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> dibs!


It's all yours Brian IF I can get it back. Just shot him a PM and will let you know if/when he gets back to me. Haven't heard from him in months, so who knows.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> It's all yours Brian IF I can get it back. Just shot him a PM and will let you know if/when he gets back to me. Haven't heard from him in months, so who knows.


Thanks man. Appreciate it!


----------



## Hopinater

NorthSky said:


> Another option is to get the 2D Blu-ray version (comes with the DVD too): https://www.amazon.com/The-Art-of-F...25&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B005IU1OMA&m=
> 
> Region: Region 1 (U.S. and Canada only.)
> Number of discs: 2
> 
> → 2 Disc Set Includes Dvd And Blu Ray Disc.


This is the one I just got from Amazon and the Blu Ray played fine. But I didn't pay that much for it. I think I paid $20.00.


----------



## lizrussspike

WOW! You are all spot on with Stranger Things in Netflix. You get some nice bass right from the start. I only just finished the first episode!
Should be a good weekend watching all of these. Thanks for the recommendation. What a great thread


----------



## MrGrey

The Conjuring 2 |2016| Graph

*Note! The db looks the same on the graph but the TRUHD track is noticeable louder when processed in the AVR vs the DTS-MA track. Ive noticed this with other blu-ray that has both ATMOS and DTS-MA tracks.





















*


----------



## audiofan1

^^^^

I know what I'm adding to my collection next

I just re read it and it's Atmos as well


----------



## MrGrey

Curse of Chucky (2013) Graph


----------



## basshead81

Well it looks like my suspicions were correct about conjuring 2. Not much below 20hz, but it has strong bass down to 20hz.


----------



## galonzo

MrGrey said:


> The Conjuring 2 |2016| Graph
> 
> *...Note! The db looks the same on the graph but the TRUHD track is noticeable louder when processed in the AVR vs the DTS-MA track. Ive noticed this with other blu-ray that has both ATMOS and DTS-MA tracks...*


There's discussion in the 2015 Denon thread that Dynamic Compression is ON by default for some Dolby signals (as well as the related Loudness Management setting=On by default); you may check your AVR settings while playing both to see what it's doing. Here's what it says in the manual for mine regarding the Dynamic Compression setting:



Denon AVR-X4200W Manual said:


> The default setting is “Off”. When the input signal is the Dolby TrueHD or Dolby Atmos source, the default setting is “Auto”.


----------



## MrGrey

galonzo said:


> There's discussion in the 2015 Denon thread that Dynamic Compression is ON by default for some Dolby signals (as well as the related Loudness Management setting=On by default); you may check your AVR settings while playing both to see what it's doing. Here's what it says in the manual for mine regarding the Dynamic Compression setting:


I have a Sony AVR with that setting off so I know for sure it's not it.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

MrGrey said:


> I have a Sony AVR with that setting off so I know for sure it's not it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


 Atmos tracks are always louder and to be honest due that ,I've yet have had to go to reference levels when watching one -10db is the usual sweetspot when i get hyped, -5 to 0 on non Atmos tracks would be my usual. Also its hard to find one that's filtered as well


----------



## MrGrey

It's now 4am and me and the family just finished watching The Conjuring 1 and 2😱 holy crap the first one is so scary man, with the quality story to go along with it, the bass, sound is really well done. The Conjuring 2 is a slow starter since it follows the 3 stages of the ghost taking over and man did it take over and push it, great dynamics. in one scene near the end it pushed it so hard if your fronts isn't up to it or you have this bastard on reference volume be prepared to have your heart pumping with that unexpected db boost. The endings have some incredible photos of the events and family's. 

I give the Conj 1 and 2  it will make you S**T your pants in fear










Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## basshead81

I was able to watch Captain America CW last night. Yep definitely filtered but it still has a bunch of good bass in it. Almost gave me the Pacific Rim vibe. Overall it was enjoyable, I would watch it again.


----------



## Chris Young

Hi All,

I've been following this thread for some time and I'm way late on my bass movies. I printed the list a year ago and have one by one been checking them off the list. 
These movies on the list have been a fun ride so far. I sat down with friends and family that had not seen U-571. My self included. That was some movie for sure. Good story and the Bass was it's own animal. The movie had lots of bang for the buck in bass. When we got to the first depth charge scene I was impressed with the overall impact of the envelopment thinking that must be the scene everyone here was talking about.
Ummm? NO. There was so much more to come and then some. I'm not sure where the bass frequency area's where but damn. I was wore out by the end of the film. That was a rush and a real treat to experience something like that in your own home. Something you don't get in a regular movie theater and seems only bass folks like us dare to tread and seek out. 
I'm not sure what I/we will watch next but thank you all for this list and continuing to contribute to it's existence.

Bass on

P.S. Loved "Stranger Things" as well. Good stuff in all.


----------



## Bassment

MrGrey said:


> It's now 4am and me and the family just finished watching The Conjuring 1 and 2😱 holy crap the first one is so scary man, with the quality story to go along with it, the bass, sound is really well done. The Conjuring 2 is a slow starter since it follows the 3 stages of the ghost taking over and man did it take over and push it, great dynamics. in one scene near the end it pushed it so hard if your fronts isn't up to it or you have this bastard on reference volume be prepared to have your heart pumping with that unexpected db boost. The endings have some incredible photos of the events and family's.
> 
> I give the Conj 1 and 2  it will make you S**T your pants in fear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


The first time she gets teleported out of her bed is the most insane bass punch, it literally felt like a shockwave


----------



## asere

The Conjuring 2 won't be released here in the US till September 13 on BD 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnygrandis

steveo12345 said:


> My preorder is cancelled. Filtered at 30hz wtf, this isnt 1995....


Cancelled by looking at the graph? Well thats your miss my friend, the audio mix is fantastic and the bass is extremely well done.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

johnnygrandis said:


> Cancelled by looking at the graph? Well thats your miss my friend, the audio mix is fantastic and the bass is extremely well done.


Lol. And it's not even a hard filter. There is extension to below 18hz (-10)


----------



## asere

No need to cancel on account of no great bass. I realize this is a bass thread but there is more to a movie other then bass. If there is a movie that I'm interested in and has good reviews sometimes I do a blind buy and it can be hit or miss with the story, acting, special effects and yes with bass but just lack of great bass doesn't keep me from buying.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc Alexander

Civil War is the freshest in my mind but I believe it is best of the Avenger movies so far. People who choose to skip because if a graph have lost sight of what this hobby is about!


----------



## MrGrey

Bassment said:


> The first time she gets teleported out of her bed is the most insane bass punch, it literally felt like a shockwave





Spoiler



In that scene was like OK now how in the world is this gonna play out and BAM!!!! it was insane


----------



## Hopinater

Well I just watched Jungle Book. That was a great movie. Wonderful visuals, the audio track was really well done and yes… It's got some great bass.


----------



## raynist

Hopinater said:


> Well I just watched Jungle Book. That was a great movie. Wonderful visuals, the audio track was really well done and yes… It's got some great bass.


Just watched it as well with the family. 

Very fun movie and some intense bass!


----------



## MrGrey

*Marauders* *|2016|* Graph 

*David Barber* : re-recording mixer / supervising sound editor 
*Geoff Maxwell* : sound mixer 
*Roland N. Thai* : sound designer


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ Ouch


----------



## Marc Alexander

MrGrey said:


> *Marauders* *|2016|* Graph
> 
> *David Barber* : re-recording mixer / supervising sound editor
> *Geoff Maxwell* : sound mixer
> *Roland N. Thai* : sound designer


Is the red clipping in the encoding?


----------



## MrGrey

Marc Alexander said:


> Is the red clipping in the encoding?


Yes.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


> *Marauders* *|2016|* Graph
> 
> *David Barber* : re-recording mixer / supervising sound editor
> *Geoff Maxwell* : sound mixer
> *Roland N. Thai* : sound designer


How was the movie?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

asere said:


> How was the movie?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


It wasn't too bad, had potential to be really good but it didn't live up to it.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MrGrey said:


> This move is insane!! I love it as much as the first😱. The bass is incredibly well done, I can't image how mental it would of been if it had no falloff. This totally makes up for the Captain America Civil War filter😀.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Outstanding bass. And very good movie


----------



## Hopinater

MrGrey said:


> This move is insane!! I love it as much as the first😱. The bass is incredibly well done, I can't image how mental it would of been if it had no falloff. This totally makes up for the Captain America Civil War filter😀.


My daughter saw this in the theater and said she loved it so looks like this is a blind buy for me. I loved the first one so I have no problems pulling the trigger on this.


----------



## Sekosche

The Art of Flight finally came in, great audio and visuals! 

I'm so stoked for Conjuring 2 but less so for Captain America 3. I saw C.A. 3 in theaters and really wasn't that impressed. Maybe it was superhero sequel saturation, but I left feeling like I had just watched another Avengers flick instead of a Captain America movie...hopefully the filtering isn't as bad as the graphs.


----------



## Toe

Sekosche said:


> The Art of Flight finally came in, great audio and visuals!
> 
> I'm so stoked for Conjuring 2 but less so for Captain America 3. I saw C.A. 3 in theaters and really wasn't that impressed. Maybe it was superhero sequel saturation, but I left feeling like I had just watched another Avengers flick instead of a Captain America movie...hopefully the filtering isn't as bad as the graphs.


I was disappointed in CA3 as well when we saw it in the theater and felt Winter Soldier was a far superior film. They could have called CA3 Avengers 4.


----------



## Emaych

Toe said:


> I was disappointed in CA3 as well when we saw it in the theater and felt Winter Soldier was a far superior film. They could have called CA3 Avengers 4.


Dagnabbit! Agreed, WINTER SOLDIER a great film, one of the best MARVELs to date. Anticipation was high for the followup, but when I saw all those characters.... not so enamored of the AVENGERS offerings -- wouldn't even notice, or much care, if they were suddenly not in my collection....anyway, I had put CA3 on preorder some time ago, so will just ride it out, I suppose... still a modicum of hope persists....


----------



## Marc Alexander

Sekosche said:


> Maybe it was superhero sequel saturation, but I left feeling like I had just watched another Avengers flick instead of a Captain America movie...


It isn't an Avengers movie? Surely it is. How could you expect anything else with all the marketing leading up? 










Spoiler



Cap "bucked" the system and didn't go along with the global government accord (backlash from the Ultron debacle), protected his friend "Bucky", etc. Turn the tables and we simple have IronMan: Civil War as Cap and Tony are obvious stats of the film. Remember the "team Cap" or "team Tony" promos? 

Maybe I'm just surprised people were surprised this was an Avengers and not Winter Soldier II.


----------



## MrGrey

Rush Hour 2 |2001| Japan Import Graph 

This is more for the fans than anyone else


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Any link for Jack the Giant Slayer graph?


----------



## Emaych

Sekosche said:


> The Art of Flight finally came in, great audio and visuals!
> 
> I'm so stoked for Conjuring 2 but less so for Captain America 3. I saw C.A. 3 in theaters and really wasn't that impressed. Maybe it was superhero sequel saturation, but I left feeling like I had just watched another Avengers flick instead of a Captain America movie...hopefully the filtering isn't as bad as the graphs.


Yeah, got my AoF too -- bass was good as expected and remembered, but man, I have really low tolerance for what I call "sonic barnacles" -- that digital crud, like metal shavings accumulating on a pipe being ground down -- distortion in the upper frequencies, I find that really hard to take. 

I have so many CDs where the sonics are so clean and precise, well-etched and defined in those upper areas, that to have a multichannel recording which should represent the state of the art, that has all that crud in it, is disappointing. Took it off after about 10 minutes -- I'll get back to it eventually....

Rewatched CONJURING and was not all that impressed. The bass was fairly sparse, well utilized I suppose and realistic in punch and dynamics when it came to door hammering, etc., but I'm waiting on another RAGNAROC -- still always go back to that one when my latest viewing has me doubting the awesomeness of my system. I do look forward to the second though -- maybe they will step it up...


----------



## moussaka

MrGrey said:


> Rush Hour 2 |2001| Japan Import Graph
> 
> This is more for the fans than anyone else


Those screens made me lol


----------



## lairpost

Toe said:


> Only movie I can think of is Art of Flight which is a fantastic film IMO, is bass loaded ( killer audio in general) and even has reference PQ (JVC used this bluray at Cedia the year it hit to show off their new projector line which is a very nice testament to the PQ). If you happen to be a boarder or skier, its even better, but that's certainly not a requirement since the heart of the film is really about passion for doing something you love which can be applied to whatever that happens to be for the individual.
> 
> Sorry to ramble, but I absolutely love AoF which has zero violence and its a killer HT ride!


They got pretty violent bashing up the old (arguably dead) trees...young men/boys I suppose. Fun documentary movie though...


----------



## Toe

lairpost said:


> They got pretty violent bashing up the old (arguably dead) trees...young men/boys I suppose. Fun documentary movie though...


I can see your point, but I'd personally label that scene creative dead tree removal before I would label it violent.  If the tree was alive (looked dead to me), I could agree with you.


----------



## coolrda

Any chance of getting Iron Giant graphed?


----------



## MrGrey

X-Men: Apocalypse |2016| Graph


----------



## basshead81

MrGrey said:


> X-Men: Apocalypse |2016| Graph


Yummy! On deck for tonight.


----------



## asere

basshead81 said:


> Yummy! On deck for tonight.


Please excuse my ignorance but what is the green line? Red is the frequency correct?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnygrandis

Cant wait ^^ Thanks for the graph Grey!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

asere said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but what is the green line? Red is the frequency correct?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Red is avg levels throughout the movie. 

Green is peak


----------



## Scott Simonian

Xmen...

Meh. Another 30hz monster.


----------



## Rizob

I watched Hot Fuzz tonight, I forgot how ridiculously over the top the bass is in that film! Every door opening, closing, or transition to a new scene is accompanied with a silly amount of low end, and I love it!


I watched Jungle Book last weekend too, and that had some great bass at times. In fact, the entire sound design was great! Lots of surround use, the perfect amount of dynamic range and a nice mid-range push that reminded me of Oblivion in ways.


I also have to agree on what some others have said about Midnight Special. The 'bass moments' were far too loud in the mix. This caused me to drop my sub level by 4-5db, from its usual neutral position set by Audyssey, for fear of damaging it. The bigger problem was that the other sound effects during those 'bass moments' were harshly loud, and you have no way of dialing those out without just dropping the overall volume and therefore not hearing the quiet dialogue.


----------



## asere

Can someone lease graph Hot Fuzz?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mantaraydesign

MrGrey said:


> X-Men: Apocalypse |2016| Graph



Am I reading the graph right? I see it hitting 15Hz and lots of 20Hz and below.


----------



## asere

mantaraydesign said:


> Am I reading the graph right? I see it hitting 15Hz and lots of 20Hz and below.


To me it dips at 30hz. If it's gonna dip I prefer after 20 hz.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Simonian

mantaraydesign said:


> Am I reading the graph right? I see it hitting 15Hz and lots of 20Hz and below.



Well...there are a couple of hits there but it drops off severely below 30hz on the average and it shows in the peak graph too.

It's 10dB down by 20hz.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Scott Simonian said:


> Well...there are a couple of hits there but it drops off severely below 30hz on the average and it shows in the peak graph too.
> 
> It's 10dB down by 20hz.


but the avg -10db is around 15hz...so it is still a good bass flick


----------



## Scott Simonian

Only because some specific moment caused the AVG to show those lil peaks. 

You have to be able to look past certain effects that permeate through into the AVG graph. It's WELL below 10dB down by 15hz on average.



For an easy example, look at either EoT or Lone Survivor. Lone Survivor _looks_ like it extends "flat" into the single digits but it really rolls off ~30hz but it's a couple of scenes that leave a permanent mark on the average graph. Same with EoT although it really does smoothly extend into the single digits. The opening bass alone leaves one to think that the WHOLE movie has strong 10, 15, 20, 25 and 30hz bass. Nope.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Ignoring the peaks that push through into the AVG graph. It should look more like this:


----------



## asere

Scott Simonian said:


> Ignoring the peaks that push through into the AVG graph. It should look more like this:


Yup, definitely drops at 30hz.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## teckademic

Scott Simonian said:


> Xmen...
> 
> Meh. Another 30hz monster.


maybe it's the 4 nearfield sub positions for me, but I thought it was great. Had that tactile impact like Mad Max


----------



## MrGrey

teckademic said:


> maybe it's the 4 nearfield sub positions for me, but I thought it was great. Had that tactile impact like Mad Max


Yep it was awesome, I felt the hit of the bass very well in this one. One a side note the intro alone would be a killer X-MEN film because it was intense and very well done.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

The Blu-ray disc of The Legend of Tarzan will feature a Dolby Atmos soundtrack remixed specifically for the home theater environment to place and move audio anywhere in the room, including overhead. 

http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=19664

Let see how this one turnes out😒






Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

asere said:


> Can someone lease graph Hot Fuzz?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



via >>> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....y-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/?p=733

Hot Fuzz


----------



## Scott Simonian

teckademic said:


> maybe it's the 4 nearfield sub positions for me, but I thought it was great. Had that tactile impact like Mad Max


Never said the movie had NO bass. Just ....nothing super special. Run-of-the-mill. _Another_ 30hz monster. We get those aplenty!


----------



## teckademic

Scott Simonian said:


> Never said the movie had NO bass. Just ....nothing super special. Run-of-the-mill. _Another_ 30hz monster. We get those aplenty!


Yea, we do, but when done right, they're quite fun. I took your emoji as you were maybe getting sick of those monsters, not that you thought the movie had no bass.


----------



## tommaazz

Brian Fineberg said:


> Red is avg levels throughout the movie.
> 
> Green is peak


And what does the db scale on the right mean? If comparing it to the reference level 0 db (115 db bass peak)? Thanks


----------



## johnnygrandis

Scott Simonian said:


> Never said the movie had NO bass. Just ....nothing super special. Run-of-the-mill. _Another_ 30hz monster. We get those aplenty!


Don't mind a little roll off, just give me the quality of well made bass then its not the biggest deal for me.


----------



## basshead81

johnnygrandis said:


> Don't mind a little roll off, just give me the quality of well made bass then its not the biggest deal for me.


This 1000%


----------



## MrGrey

Warcraft |2016| Graph


----------



## citsur86

MrGrey said:


> Warcraft |2016| Graph




How was the movie itself?


----------



## MrGrey

citsur86 said:


> How was the movie itself?


I really liked it. i am not into the game but I'd love to see a squeal of this film.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

loooks like a great bass movie


----------



## tvuong

MrGrey said:


> Warcraft |2016| Graph


Look great. Is it something you would watch with a 10&12 yrs old? It's PG13.


----------



## MrGrey

tvuong said:


> Look great. Is it something you would watch with a 10&12 yrs old? It's PG13.


Here is the IMDB MPPA super detailed parent guide for the film  i highly recommend you use this in the future if you have kids and want to absolutely know whats in it.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0803096/parentalguide?ref_=tt_ql_7


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


> Warcraft |2016| Graph


This one disappoints compared to other graphs like Marauders.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Any graphs for Zootopia?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

asere said:


> Any graphs for Zootopia?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...movies-frequency-charts-855.html#post46205385


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...movies-frequency-charts-855.html#post46205385


Oh wow, not good at all. Watching it now and could tell it was not deep. Thank you

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I am watching this submarine movie called Phantom. It has some really low bass that I think guys with the big or diy subwoofers would love. Stars Ed Harris and it is a decent movie. Worth a rental.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

BornSlippyZ said:


> I am watching this submarine movie called Phantom. It has some really low bass that I think guys with the big or diy subwoofers would love. Stars Ed Harris and it is a decent movie. Worth a rental.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes but riddled with clipping

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/?p=1472


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Brian Fineberg said:


> Yes but riddled with clipping
> 
> 
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/?p=1472




I noticed that my HSU was going nuts, kinda like it was throwing up. 

I think someone else mentioned this film a while ago here.

Thank for the graph Brian!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

No problemo


----------



## Stoked21

C list movie. "the dead room". I've listened to everything on the list and it's almost destroyed drywall at 0db ref. My normal testing and listening mv. This movie literally had the refrigerator door 30' away rumbling on the opening scene at -6db????

Tried it at ref. I'm certain I damaged something...

I can play TIH or UWE at ref with not shakes and rattles. 

I've never heard anything destroy my room like "Dead Room"


----------



## asere

Stoked21 said:


> C list movie. "the dead room". I've listened to everything on the list and it's almost destroyed drywall at 0db ref. My normal testing and listening mv. This movie literally had the refrigerator door 30' away rumbling on the opening scene at -6db????
> 
> Tried it at ref. I'm certain I damaged something...
> 
> I can play TIH or UWE at ref with not shakes and rattles.
> 
> I've never heard anything destroy my room like "Dead Room"


Is The Dead Room deeper then Edge of Tomorrow's intro?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Simonian

johnnygrandis said:


> Don't mind a little roll off, just give me the quality of well made bass then its not the biggest deal for me.


Agreed.

Never even said it was BAD because it was a 30hz monster. Just...._another_ one.

People around here with nice sub systems tend to think that only ULF is "good" bass and forget that 30hz is a really cool zone. That's why it is OVER-used so often but it is over-used and that gets annoying. I like all bass, not just ULF which can get boring too. There are many movies that I love for their bass and they don't extend that low. Like you said, I'd rather some roll off and a quality bass track. You guys seem to really like this track and seem to think I'm attacking it (and thus you...) for it being what it is. I'm not. Just not impressed at all and don't see why I should be. I've got plenty of "sick bass, yo!" 30hz monsters to go with it in my collection.


----------



## Stoked21

asere said:


> Is The Dead Room deeper then Edge of Tomorrow's intro?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I haven't measured. All I know is I've never heard more rattles and vibrations. It's kind of nucking futs. Even over EOT.

Not that rattles are good. The room is shaking. ULF has to be off the charts and my subs r tuned to 16hz up front and 5hz in back.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

asere said:


> Is The Dead Room deeper then Edge of Tomorrow's intro?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


You do know that obnoxious intro only goes to 10hz right?


----------



## teckademic

Watching Free State of Jones right now and the beginning has got some serious bass from the cannons. There are deep sweeps you hear from the cannons in the distance that make for a great effect.


----------



## teckademic

Scott Simonian said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Never even said it was BAD because it was a 30hz monster. Just...._another_ one.
> 
> People around here with nice sub systems tend to think that only ULF is "good" bass and forget that 30hz is a really cool zone. That's why it is OVER-used so often but it is over-used and that gets annoying. I like all bass, not just ULF which can get boring too. There are many movies that I love for their bass and they don't extend that low. Like you said, I'd rather some roll off and a quality bass track. You guys seem to really like this track and seem to think I'm attacking it (and thus you...) for it being what it is. I'm not. Just not impressed at all and don't see why I should be. I've got plenty of "sick bass, yo!" 30hz monsters to go with it in my collection.


Nah, it was just a misunderstanding. I'm sure no one here felt you were attacking the movie, but I agree that it is over used, but what I do find annoying are those 30hz monsters that use bass for everything sound effect and it just gets annoying, especially scenes you know should've dug deeper.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Stoked21 said:


> C list movie. "the dead room". I've listened to everything on the list and it's almost destroyed drywall at 0db ref. My normal testing and listening mv. This movie literally had the refrigerator door 30' away rumbling on the opening scene at -6db????
> 
> 
> 
> Tried it at ref. I'm certain I damaged something...
> 
> 
> 
> I can play TIH or UWE at ref with not shakes and rattles.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard anything destroy my room like "Dead Room"




I saw this in my room via Netflix. Not a bad haunted house flick for Halloween. I am going to try it in my HT next time to feel the rumbling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Brian Fineberg said:


> You do know that obnoxious intro only goes to 10hz right?


Which one the dead room or edge?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

asere said:


> Which one the dead room or edge?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Edge


----------



## Stoked21

asere said:


> Which one the dead room or edge?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Dead room has that obnoxious rumble during the whole movie...


----------



## asere

Stoked21 said:


> Dead room has that obnoxious rumble during the whole movie...


Yeah but you have to have mv up enough to really hear it. At -13 I had a huge bubble effect.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy2112

asere said:


> Oh wow, not good at all. Watching it now and could tell it was not deep. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




Not great bass, but I love the movie. Super fun if you have kids, as it has Adult humor


----------



## MrGrey

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows |2016| Graph


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows |2016| Graph


Thank you. How does part 2 graph compare to part 1? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

asere said:


> Thank you. How does part 2 graph compare to part 1?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....read-films-games-music-etc/page-132#entry5823


----------



## chucky7

Just saw X-men Apocalypse. I would say it's San Andreas less 5 dB, in terms of quantity and depth of bass. I think if you like Mad Max Fury Road and/or San Andreas, you will like it.


----------



## asere

Stoked21 said:


> Dead room has that obnoxious rumble during the whole movie...


Was the movie scary?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

Stoked21 said:


> C list movie. "the dead room". I've listened to everything on the list and it's almost destroyed drywall at 0db ref. My normal testing and listening mv. This movie literally had the refrigerator door 30' away rumbling on the opening scene at -6db????
> 
> Tried it at ref. I'm certain I damaged something...
> 
> I can play TIH or UWE at ref with not shakes and rattles.
> 
> I've never heard anything destroy my room like "Dead Room"


*Yeah its the real deal and made a wonderful night cap! Big shout out on posting this sleeper!
*


Stoked21 said:


> I haven't measured. All I know is I've never heard more rattles and vibrations. It's kind of nucking futs. Even over EOT.
> 
> Not that rattles are good. The room is shaking. ULF has to be off the charts and my subs r tuned to 16hz up front and 5hz in back.


*I'll chip in to have it measured  It hit two points in the room that haven't rattled since I went nuts damping them and that includes rattling the windows. It simply pressurized the room period *



BornSlippyZ said:


> I saw this in my room via Netflix. Not a bad haunted house flick for Halloween. I am going to try it in my HT next time to feel the rumbling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*As a movie itself ,I was shocked at how much I liked it*



Stoked21 said:


> Dead room has that obnoxious rumble during the whole movie...


*Love me some obnoxious rumble as it really can test the discipline of one's sub like "straight leg dead lifts"* *:kiss: But to be honest it had plenty of variation through out !*



asere said:


> Was the movie scary?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 *Scary enough to tingle the spine a few times but its the reference soundtrack that really lends itself well to it. As a whole? The picture quality was incredible and the story line and acting were on point as well. If this is what we can expect from "C" movies the "A" list should be on notice It's on my top 5 for the year and should be considered reference bass and sound design!


Almost forgot guys ,gals or bassheads!
*


Spoiler



Pay attention to the bass (ULF) references , LOL, loved it and a nice touch


----------



## Brian Fineberg

asere said:


> Thank you. How does part 2 graph compare to part 1?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


yuck


----------



## mantaraydesign

Is this The Dead Room movie you guys are talking about in bluray:


----------



## Sekosche

mantaraydesign said:


> Is this The Dead Room movie you guys are talking about in bluray:


Think so. We're about 25 minutes in watching on Netflix now. Listening at -5MV but due to the lower quality audio, I'd probably have to push it to reference or beyond to get any appreciable bass. There were a few rumbly scenes so far, but nothing too crazy...I'm reference capable to 14hz.


----------



## mantaraydesign

MrGrey said:


> Haha you guys are gonna freaking scream out when you see what The Dead Room graph looks like😂😂😂
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk




Why, is the bass really that weak? Also, is the graph base on the bluray movie or the Netflix movie?


----------



## MrGrey

mantaraydesign said:


> Why, is the bass really that weak? Also, is the graph base on the bluray movie or the Netflix movie?


No, its just ridiculously heavy and low, i wish i was ULF capable. It does have a falloff at 25hz tbough but the levels are high.


----------



## mantaraydesign

MrGrey said:


> No, its just ridiculously heavy and low, i wish i was ULF capable


Great!

Will you be the person to do the graph today?


----------



## MrGrey

mantaraydesign said:


> Great!
> 
> Will you be the person to do the graph today?


I'll have it up in a few mins.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

mantaraydesign said:


> Is this The Dead Room movie you guys are talking about in bluray:





Sekosche said:


> Think so. We're about 25 minutes in watching on Netflix now. Listening at -5MV but due to the lower quality audio, I'd probably have to push it to reference or beyond to get any appreciable bass. There were a few rumbly scenes so far, but nothing too crazy...I'm reference capable to 14hz.





mantaraydesign said:


> Why, is the bass really that weak? Also, is the graph base on the bluray movie or the Netflix movie?


Yep! That's the one, I streamed it on Netflix DD5.1 upmixed with Dolby Surround. It's one of those tags that may trigger your "loudness compensation" So I would insure it didn't as it did on mine. I got away watching it at around -10db. As it stands even streaming the A/V quality is top notch.


----------



## asere

The Dead Room lfe was loud but not to the point of vibration.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

The Dead Room |2015| Graph

Chris Hiles ... production sound manager / production sound mixer
Matt Stutter ... re-recording mixer / supervising sound editor
Chris Ward ... dialogue editor


----------



## audiofan1

The two hardest hits were "Conjuring" good , other than that it was mostly just the underlying clean pulsation of LFE but as noted a couple of places of nice variation.


----------



## mantaraydesign

MrGrey said:


> The Dead Room |2015| Graph
> 
> Chris Hiles ... production sound manager / production sound mixer
> Matt Stutter ... re-recording mixer / supervising sound editor
> Chris Ward ... dialogue editor



Thanks my friend for the graph!

I think this movie got better bass than the Conjuring. The Conjuring movie got some fantastic bass for a horror movie. I might add another horror movie the Evil Dead (2013) remake which also got some brutal bass as well.


----------



## Stoked21

^^^^^

I watched on vudu and it split drywall damn near. I've since ordered the bluray on Amazon. Again. I watch every movie at ref. Every movie. Local AVSers think I'm insane but the room won't cause ear ring due to treatments and eq. 

I could only play this movie at about -5 or -6. It seriously made me think the panels or speakers were going to fall off the ceiling. There's easily 5-6 points in the movie that will damage your room at reference....


----------



## Stoked21

audiofan1 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> As a movie itself ,I was shocked at how much I liked it
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some obnoxious rumble as it really can test the discipline of one's sub like "straight leg dead lifts" :kiss: But to be honest it had plenty of variation through out !
> 
> 
> 
> Scary enough to tingle the spine a few times but its the reference soundtrack that really lends itself well to it. As a whole? The picture quality was incredible and the story line and acting were on point as well. If this is what we can expect from "C" movies the "A" list should be on notice It's on my top 5 for the year and should be considered reference bass and sound design!
> 
> *


*

Actually not a bad movie for an IFC quality. I can't wait to hear the bass on a bluray vs streamed on vudu....*


----------



## MrGrey

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows is really hilarious especially michelangelo 😀 and the bass is really well done for a film that falls off at 30hz, it has allot of the high db bass that you feel in your body and it has it in almost every scene that has any type of action, jump or hard hits. This film is definitely something adults and kids will enjoy. The CGI and On set Mocap is legit, there is so much emotion in the turtles and the other big talking creatures.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Ok so does dead room make the room shake for everyone? Saw it at -14 and it's loud but that's all.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toe

MrGrey said:


> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows is really hilarious especially michelangelo 😀 and the bass is really well done for a film that falls off at 30hz, it has allot of the high db bass that you feel in your body and it has it in almost every scene that has any type of action, jump or hard hits. This film is definitely something adults and kids will enjoy. The CGI and On set Mocap is legit, there is so much emotion in the turtles and the other big talking creatures.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Great to hear. I really enjoyed the first one all around, even with the bass lacking extension (besides that one complaint, I thought the bass otherwise was excellent). 

Also, if the first film is anything to go by, Out of the Shadows will have fantastic 3d as well. 

Just bought Dead Room on Amazon. Curious to check it out!


----------



## buddhamus

MrGrey said:


> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows is really hilarious especially michelangelo 😀 and the bass is really well done for a film that falls off at 30hz, it has allot of the high db bass that you feel in your body and it has it in almost every scene that has any type of action, jump or hard hits. This film is definitely something adults and kids will enjoy. The CGI and On set Mocap is legit, there is so much emotion in the turtles and the other big talking creatures.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Yeah I noticed the 2nd one sounded much better than the first one. Bass was good too... Even tho it had a 30hz roll off. I enjoyed the 2nd one more too! Hilarious! Lol

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## beastaudio

MrGrey said:


> The Dead Room |2015| Graph
> 
> Chris Hiles ... production sound manager / production sound mixer
> Matt Stutter ... re-recording mixer / supervising sound editor
> Chris Ward ... dialogue editor


Guess i am adding one more to my purchase this coming Tuesday!!!!


----------



## MrGrey

The Iron Giant |1999| Graph *From The New Blu-ray release*


----------



## Snowmanick

MrGrey said:


> The Iron Giant |1999| Graph


You mentioned (1999) so I am assuming this was the original release and not the new Blu release? Or is it the new Blu?

Great film btw. It's my daughters favorite behind Star Wars.


----------



## Scott27

Underworld Blood Wars, could it be the next 5 star bass movie?? Hopefully it is quick to Blu-ray.


----------



## Defcon

I added Dead Room to my Netflix queue. How much difference is there in audio quality between the Netflix DD+ (anyone know what bitrate Netflix usually is?), 640Kbps DD/DTS and the uncompressed bluray audio?


----------



## MrGrey

Snowmanick said:


> You mentioned (1999) so I am assuming this was the original release and not the new Blu release? Or is it the new Blu?
> 
> Great film btw. It's my daughters favorite behind Star Wars.


Its from the new Blu-ray release. i put the original release year of the film not the Blu-ray release date.


----------



## beastaudio

TODAY IS MOVIE DAY!!!! Hittin up BB around lunchtime. Super stoked.


----------



## MrGrey

beastaudio said:


> TODAY IS MOVIE DAY!!!! Hittin up BB around lunchtime. Super stoked.


What are you getting?


----------



## beastaudio

MrGrey said:


> What are you getting?


Haha, all the movies everyone outside the US gets way before we do 

CA:CW
Conjuring 2 ( already have the first but haven't watched it, will do those b2b one night this week)
The Dead Room
Transformers The Movie

Last one is purely for nostalgic reasons. I am hoping they have the collector edition


----------



## murphy2112

I cannot find the thread where folks were posting about Mr. Robot and somebody also mentioned Suits, but to whomever it was that mentioned it, Suits is a really great TV show with a really good soundtrack. I don't think it has the kind of bass that many of us are wanting, but I can tell you that the soundtrack is great and so is the TV show.


----------



## Stoked21

beastaudio said:


> TODAY IS MOVIE DAY!!!! Hittin up BB around lunchtime. Super stoked.


Uhhhh. I'm literally stoked. Created term in 1992!!!

My last name and guitar company. Worked with claypool and opened for sepultura and a few others. Stoked Guitars from 1992 when I graduated and started lutherie..,,


----------



## Stoked21

beastaudio said:


> TODAY IS MOVIE DAY!!!! Hittin up BB around lunchtime. Super stoked.


Receive all my Tuesday releases on sat. Bb premium ...

Come on beast!!!


----------



## MrGrey

The Shallows |2016| Graph

*Note!* The 4K version of this film has ATMOS! Sony freaking sucks for excluding it from the standard blu-ray release.


----------



## lizrussspike

Thanks MrGrey, looks like a good flick, and hopefully some good bass.


----------



## beastaudio

Stoked21 said:


> Uhhhh. I'm literally stoked. Created term in 1992!!!
> 
> My last name and guitar company. Worked with claypool and opened for sepultura and a few others. Stoked Guitars from 1992 when I graduated and started lutherie..,,


Wow impressive man! Metal is my main genre so I can definitely get down with all of that! Killer!



Stoked21 said:


> Receive all my Tuesday releases on sat. Bb premium ...
> 
> Come on beast!!!


How does that work, through elite? I am an elite member for sure, but I do still kind of like jumping down to BB and getting the discs off the shelf


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


> The Shallows |2016| Graph
> 
> *Note!* The 4K version of this film has ATMOS! Sony freaking sucks for excluding it from the standard blu-ray release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/EgdxIlSuB70


The exclusion is monetary. I knew once 4k media was born this would happen to force you to buy the 4k disc, player, avr, tv you name it.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rhed

beastaudio said:


> Haha, all the movies everyone outside the US gets way before we do
> 
> CA:CW
> Conjuring 2 ( already have the first but haven't watched it, will do those b2b one night this week)
> The Dead Room
> Transformers The Movie
> 
> Last one is purely for nostalgic reasons. I am hoping they have the collector edition


Picking up my copy of the Conjuring 2 and CW today at BB. That sounds like a plan though. Watch the Conjuring and 2 b2b? I have a movie night this weekend with family members at my place. Looks like that's what's up first.. Besides, I don't feel like a hero right now.. I feel like being a bad person. CW I'll save that for me, my wife and daughter. My son is like me. He likes horror flicks. Btw, I read somewhere that C2 is in ATMOS?


----------



## tvuong

^^ yes, post 25788
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...er-list-bass-movies-frequency-charts-860.html


----------



## MrGrey

lizrussspike said:


> Thanks MrGrey, looks like a good flick, and hopefully some good bass.


it was nice, BUT anyone that gets the ATMOS version will get some nice underwater sound action for sure.


Spoiler



there is one disturbing scene where you are pretty much given a death that is all audio on the left side while doing a close up of the main characters deeply emotional face and it freaked me out


, the 5.1 mix is pretty much active all the time so that's pretty good.


----------



## Sekosche

rhed said:


> Btw, I read somewhere that C2 is in ATMOS?


It is indeed! I'm watching the bluray right now.


----------



## rhed

Nice.. Just picked up my copy of C2. Can't wait to watch it. Post your guys thoughts on the bass in this movie. Hope it's like the first one.


----------



## Stoked21

asere said:


> The exclusion is monetary. I knew once 4k media was born this would happen to force you to buy the 4k disc, player, avr, tv you name it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Wait. I run UHD. R u saying the bd is inferior to the UHD soundtrack?


----------



## Stoked21

About 2 mins into dead room on bd. Never had wife say "shut that **** up!!!!" Until this disc at -20db. Yes subjective. But many times Subjective is king


----------



## Stoked21

beastaudio said:


> Haha, all the movies everyone outside the US gets way before we do
> 
> CA:CW
> Conjuring 2 ( already have the first but haven't watched it, will do those b2b one night this week)
> The Dead Room
> Transformers The Movie
> 
> Last one is purely for nostalgic reasons. I am hoping they have the collector edition


Feedback on dead room?


----------



## Stoked21

beastaudio said:


> How does that work, through elite? I am an elite member for sure, but I do still kind of like jumping down to BB and getting the discs off the shelf


Don't know. I'm elite Cus I bought a washer. Year before I bought a UHD tv. It's actually logistics center. They ship from TN for kc delivery. You typically receive on sat before tues street. Occasionally I receive on Monday instead....,still great

FYI conjuring 2 blows


----------



## Sekosche

Stoked21 said:


> asere said:
> 
> 
> 
> The exclusion is monetary. I knew once 4k media was born this would happen to force you to buy the 4k disc, player, avr, tv you name it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. I run UHD. R u saying the bd is inferior to the UHD soundtrack?
Click to expand...

He was referencing the fact that some studios are only releasing the Atmos audio tracks on the 4K UHD disc and leaving the bluray in the lurch. It's basically a move to drive the market forward and rake in money with the more expensive format having exclusive/premium content. The same reason blurays haven't dropped in price although the majority of factories have long converted and recouped the cost from DVD production, because the market will bear it. 

I feel if we're paying $20-25 for a bluray that the best audio should not be excluded, but that's me. However, I'm especially unhappy with this practice, because I recently finished my Atmos system, and do not plan on upgrading to UHD for 2-3 years until I move to a dedicated room and 4K content is more feasible and readily available. I feel these studios are really jumping the gun on limiting this content so early...rant over.


----------



## rhed

Just finished Conjuring 2. LFE was great. Though, for story and LFE? I still like the The Conjuring.


----------



## asere

Stoked21 said:


> Wait. I run UHD. R u saying the bd is inferior to the UHD soundtrack?


No, what I am saying is that formats change. When Atmos came out some bluray disc had it. 4k is rising more now and therefore you see Atmos less and less on bluray because the industry is now putting Atmos on 4k. So you want Atmos you need new gear other then just a NEW Atmos receiver.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy2112

asere said:


> No, what I am saying is that formats change. When Atmos came out some bluray disc had it. 4k is rising more now and therefore you see Atmos less and less on bluray because the industry is now putting Atmos on 4k. So you want Atmos you need new gear other then just a NEW Atmos receiver.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




Why can't someone just play uhd discs and get Atmos while the display is 1080p?


----------



## MrGrey

murphy2112 said:


> Why can't someone just play uhd discs and get Atmos while the display is 1080p?


HDCP 2.2 compatible hardware, 4K player, all needed to do those things since its not compatible with older Blu-ray hardware. so we have to give $$$ to get ATMOS from certain horrible studios who wants to force us to pay and upgrade.


----------



## asere

murphy2112 said:


> Why can't someone just play uhd discs and get Atmos while the display is 1080p?


You could but most people would take the leap with a 4k tv included. Why invest in a 4k player and capable receiver and use a 1080p tv. Even if that's the case you'd be forced to buy a 4k tv simply because we love this hobby and it's all or nothing. The industry knows this.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

asere said:


> You could but most people would take the leap with a 4k tv included. Why invest in a 4k player and capable receiver and use a 1080p tv. Even if that's the case you'd be forced to buy a 4k tv simply because we love this hobby and it's all or nothing. The industry knows this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


It's what happened to me haha

I bought a uhd player strictly for atmos. And then said ok I'll try a 4K pj. Why not hahah


----------



## Sekosche

MrGrey said:


> murphy2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't someone just play uhd discs and get Atmos while the display is 1080p?
> 
> 
> 
> HDCP 2.2 compatible hardware, 4K player, all needed to do those things since its not compatible with older Blu-ray hardware. so we have to give $$$ to get ATMOS from certain horrible studios who wants to force us to pay and upgrade.
Click to expand...

And this is what really irks me. This year I upgraded receivers, and spent a lot of time/money installing my Atmos speakers, but I don't need or want a new 4K TV for a few more years. Now to guarantee the Atmos soundtrack is included from certain studios, a 4K TV and player are required. The industry hopes for potential profit increases from these measures, but 4K is still a long way from being feasible for the general public, and the forecast for adoption rate is not good.

Due to the large decline in the last few years of physical media sales and uptick in streaming services, I believe the 4k UHD format will be a much slower transition than DVD or HD Blurays. US broadband speeds lag far behind the rest of the world, preventing widespread 4K streaming and media adoption for many years to come. I feel the industry jumped the gun by a few years before 4K graphics technology and infrastructure were ready in hopes of jump starting stagnant sales of TV sets, media, etc.

In the end, is it reasonable for a new audio format to require one to completely upgrade/add new speakers, a receiver, a TV, and a bluray player, just to benefit from it? I'm really enjoying Atmos mixes, but this is all a little disheartening.

Back to bass in movies! I'm currently watching Captain America CW at reference and the audio/bass is done well, even for a 30Hz movie. The Conjuring 2 had a fantastic Atmos mix, but the first viewing was only at -18mv, so I still need to rewatch it closer to reference.


----------



## asere

Brian Fineberg said:


> It's what happened to me haha
> 
> I bought a uhd player strictly for atmos. And then said ok I'll try a 4K pj. Why not hahah


Now that we are on the subject other then talking about bass lol. Can you see any difference with a 4k player and 1080p tv? I don't mean true 4k since the tv is not a 4k panel but at least something sharper etc? 


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

asere said:


> Now that we are on the subject other then talking about bass lol. Can you see any difference with a 4k player and 1080p tv? I don't mean true 4k since the tv is not a 4k panel but at least something sharper etc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Of course it depends. 

For some movies the difference is night and day in clarity. But in ALL movies the big difference is the WCG the color palette is way better on 4K material.


----------



## asere

Brian Fineberg said:


> Of course it depends.
> 
> For some movies the difference is night and day in clarity. But in ALL movies the big difference is the WCG the color palette is way better on 4K material.


I see. I brought it up because I've heard and read that in order to really see the difference from 1080 to 4k you need a really large tv. Having said that I was wondering if watching 4k media with a 4k panel would it still look like 1080 if the tv is not big enough.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

asere said:


> I see. I brought it up because I've heard and read that in order to really see the difference from 1080 to 4k you need a really large tv. Having said that I was wondering if watching 4k media with a 4k panel would it still look like 1080 if the tv is not big enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Well my "tv" is 130" sooooooooo

But like I said it really isn't about the added clarity. It's the HDR and WCG that is the biggest gains


----------



## asere

Brian Fineberg said:


> Well my "tv" is 130" sooooooooo
> 
> But like I said it really isn't about the added clarity. It's the HDR and WCG that is the biggest gains


What's WCG?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Is the audio for The Dead Room much better on bluray vs Netflix? I hear Netflix doesn't apply any filters.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy2112

MrGrey said:


> HDCP 2.2 compatible hardware, 4K player, all needed to do those things since its not compatible with older Blu-ray hardware. so we have to give $$$ to get ATMOS from certain horrible studios who wants to force us to pay and upgrade.




Agreed, but those folks who wanted Atmos in the first place would be faced with the problem of waiting for an AVR that could achieve HDCP 2.2 and 18.2Gbit HDMI, which is what I did when I bought my Marantz SR7010. It's only the folks who bought the certain 2015 AVR models that might be stuck. And the only other item required is the uhd Blu-ray player which isn't really that expensive. The final remaining piece is the TV, and I'd argue that folks should be careful not to buy one before the standards aren't in place fully. 

Regardless, your point about the studios dropping Atmos from BR discs is King and should be the focus. It's ridiculous that they would do that, especially given that sound mixing to do what they are doing cause more overhead for them, just so that folks are left without those features unless they upgrade.


----------



## murphy2112

asere said:


> You could but most people would take the leap with a 4k tv included. Why invest in a 4k player and capable receiver and use a 1080p tv. Even if that's the case you'd be forced to buy a 4k tv simply because we love this hobby and it's all or nothing. The industry knows this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




The only problem is that TVs are lagging behind the sound, the discs, and the processors. A decent 4K projector starts at $10,000, and flat TVs mostly still don't have HDR and DVision standards included and aren't completely flushed out. I hope 2017 is different for flats, but projectors might take even longer.


----------



## Sekosche

Brian Fineberg said:


> asere said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see. I brought it up because I've heard and read that in order to really see the difference from 1080 to 4k you need a really large tv. Having said that I was wondering if watching 4k media with a 4k panel would it still look like 1080 if the tv is not big enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Well my "tv" is 130" sooooooooo
> 
> But like I said it really isn't about the added clarity. It's the HDR and WCG that is the biggest gains
Click to expand...

Sorry we've gotten a bit off topic, but one last rant and I'm done. :smiley:

This is the way I wish the market moved, HDR and WCG enabled TVs, actual improvements in picture quality over just adding pixels that the eye can't resolve without a massive screen. I feel the industry pushed 4K way before it was really needed, because the previously named improvements alone wouldn't sell more TVs.

The movie industry has been filming in 4K for decades but essentially downsampling to 2K or lower resolution for the ease of post production. The vast majority of current 4K/UHD disc releases are only actually scanned in at 2K resolution and some are only even filmed at 2K but are being upscaled and marketed as 4K/UHD, which is not really accurate to the source material.

I feel 2K resolution is the sweet spot right now, and I wish that was the next iteration instead of these ridiculous jumps to 4K and even 8K televisions (really?). There's a reason people with gaming computers widely embrace 2K resolution as the current standard for its impressive detail; it's also much easier to process than pushing a 4K monitor. For these reasons, I have a powerful PC I built for gaming at 2K, and it looks fantastic. 

But hey, I'm just a consumer and make no claims to be anything but. /rant over


----------



## Brian Fineberg

asere said:


> What's WCG?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Wide color gamut


murphy2112 said:


> The only problem is that TVs are lagging behind the sound, the discs, and the processors. A decent 4K projector starts at $10,000, and flat TVs mostly still don't have HDR and DVision standards included and aren't completely flushed out. I hope 2017 is different for flats, but projectors might take even longer.


You couldn't be more wrong with "a decent 4K pj starts at 10,000" statement 


Sekosche said:


> Sorry we've gotten a bit off topic, but one last rant and I'm done. :smiley:
> 
> This is the way I wish the market moved, HDR and WCG enabled TVs, actual improvements in picture quality over just adding pixels that the eye can't resolve without a massive screen. I feel the industry pushed 4K way before it was really needed, because the previously named improvements alone wouldn't sell more TVs.
> 
> The movie industry has been filming in 4K for decades but essentially downsampling to 2K or lower resolution for the ease of post production. The vast majority of current 4K/UHD disc releases are only actually scanned in at 2K resolution and some are only even filmed at 2K but are being upscaled and marketed as 4K/UHD, which is not really accurate to the source material.
> 
> I feel 2K resolution is the sweet spot right now, and I wish that was the next iteration instead of these ridiculous jumps to 4K and even 8K televisions (really?). There's a reason people with gaming computers widely embrace 2K resolution as the current standard for its impressive detail; it's also much easier to process than pushing a 4K monitor. For these reasons, I have a powerful PC I built for gaming at 2K, and it looks fantastic.
> 
> But hey, I'm just a consumer and make no claims to be anything but. /rant over


----------



## murphy2112

Brian Fineberg said:


> Wide color gamut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't be more wrong with "a decent 4K pj starts at 10,000" statement



Sorry, I didn't know this. Which ones?


----------



## beastaudio

murphy2112 said:


> Sorry, I didn't know this. Which ones?


The only native 4K pj at that price range atm is the sony, but the JVC rs400/500/600's 4K Eshift and the epsons 4K enhancement are both arguably close enough that you can't notice it to a native 4K panel. Both of those PJ lines are WELL below the price you are discussing, and both actually will throw an overall better presentation than the $10,000 once you look at all aspects of the picture.


----------



## murphy2112

beastaudio said:


> The only native 4K pj at that price range atm is the sony, but the JVC rs400/500/600's 4K Eshift and the epsons 4K enhancement are both arguably close enough that you can't notice it to a native 4K panel. Both of those PJ lines are WELL below the price you are discussing, and both actually will throw an overall better presentation than the $10,000 once you look at all aspects of the picture.




I know we're off-topic, but I promise not to drag this out. 

Agreed: pixel-shift is faux-K and 4K costs ten grand or even $25k for a good projector. Even if pixel-shift is pretty much 4K and looks amazing, it's technically not true 2160p

I've heard these JVCs and Epsons are excellent, almost indistinguishable to uhd, but then I read reviews like the SoundAndVision from Sep 2nd whereby the reviewer of an Epson 6040UB couldn't make the claim that content from The Martian looked was better on uhd versus the 1080p version. 

I was only making the point that true uhd for projectors is still lagging, but perhaps pixel-shift makes that argument moot.


----------



## beastaudio

murphy2112 said:


> I know we're off-topic, but I promise not to drag this out.
> 
> Agreed: pixel-shift is faux-K and 4K costs ten grand or even $25k for a good projector. Even if pixel-shift is pretty much 4K and looks amazing, it's technically not true 2160p
> 
> I've heard these JVCs and Epsons are excellent, almost indistinguishable to uhd, but then I read reviews like the SoundAndVision from Sep 2nd whereby the reviewer of an Epson 6040UB couldn't make the claim that content from The Martian looked was better on uhd versus the 1080p version.
> 
> I was only making the point that true uhd for projectors is still lagging, but perhaps pixel-shift makes that argument moot.


Can't disagree with any of that, but I will say the shining improvement that has been given to us in the last little while IMO is still WCG. It's not HDR, it's not 11ty million pixels. What people will all eventually realize is the 4k displays only look incredibly better due to the new color mapping  I can't wait to give it a try myself.


----------



## Toe

murphy2112 said:


> I know we're off-topic, but I promise not to drag this out.
> 
> Agreed: pixel-shift is faux-K and 4K costs ten grand or even $25k for a good projector. Even if pixel-shift is pretty much 4K and looks amazing, it's technically not true 2160p
> 
> I've heard these JVCs and Epsons are excellent, almost indistinguishable to uhd, but then I read reviews like the SoundAndVision from Sep 2nd whereby the reviewer of an Epson 6040UB couldn't make the claim that content from The Martian looked was better on uhd versus the 1080p version.
> 
> I was only making the point that true uhd for projectors is still lagging, but perhaps pixel-shift makes that argument moot.


HDR is a joke from the sounds of it when it comes to HT front projection at this point in time due to the relatively low brightness of projectors in general vs your typical flat panel. HDR is one area where flat panels seem to have a BIG advantage vs front projectors. Sounds like WCG is the big selling point right now.

Like you, I would prefer a true 4K machine, but my plan is to jump in with whatever replaces the RS500 a year from now when that model gets introduced at Cedia.  Hopefully JVC will include a long awaited and long requested low lag mode on next years models as well like they are bringing to their new 4k projector!


----------



## murphy2112

Toe said:


> HDR is a joke from the sounds of it when it comes to HT front projection at this point in time due to the relatively low brightness of projectors in general vs your typical flat panel. HDR is one area where flat panels seem to have a BIG advantage vs front projectors. Sounds like WCG is the big selling point right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Like you, I would prefer a true 4K machine, but my plan is to jump in with whatever replaces the RS500 a year from now when that model gets introduced at Cedia.  Hopefully JVC will include a long awaited and long requested low lag mode on next years models as well like they are bringing to their new 4k projector!




Which is why I'd rather spend $399 for a new uhd player, get Atmos, and then execute on an HDR display in 2017/18. Even HDR on flat panels is risky and tricky. The standards are still being worked out...


----------



## coolrda

murphy2112 said:


> Why can't someone just play uhd discs and get Atmos while the display is 1080p?


You can HD Linker


----------



## Quickett

murphy2112 said:


> Sorry, I didn't know this. Which ones?


The Sony 365 streets for well under 10k. With the latest firmware hdr was added.


----------



## murphy2112

It was inevitable this discussion would have led to WCG, uhd, 4K. But I'm sure we can all get back to movie charts with BASS


----------



## asere

American Horror Story 6 premiers tonight. I'm sure I'll have great bass like the other ones.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ambesolman

asere said:


> American Horror Story 6 premiers tonight. I'm sure I'll have great bass like the other ones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




It was goooood. It's gonna be a creepy season!


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## asere

ambesolman said:


> It was goooood. It's gonna be a creepy season!
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Heck yeah it's good. Creepy as can be. Wife and I jumped several times. I hope it continues this way if not better because I was disappointed with Hotel.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## citsur86

asere said:


> Heck yeah it's good. Creepy as can be. Wife and I jumped several times. I hope it continues this way if not better because I was disappointed with Hotel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I was so underwhelmed by the freak show season that I skipped Hotel altogether. This season seem like it worth jumping back in for based on the first episode so far?


----------



## asere

citsur86 said:


> I was so underwhelmed by the freak show season that I skipped Hotel altogether. This season seem like it worth jumping back in for based on the first episode so far?


I enjoyed the first one AHS and FS but I still have recorded the last 4 episodes of Hotel as it got weird. At this point I'll continue to watch it and hope for the best. Love the bass with these shows though.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## citsur86

asere said:


> I enjoyed the first one AHS and FS but I still have recorded the last 4 episodes of Hotel as it got weird. At this point I'll continue to watch it and hope for the best. Love the bass with these shows though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Ah see I didn't have my audio system setup for the first few seasons which I watched - so the sound wasn't really a factor. Since I do have a audio system now, and love listening to content with great bass, I think I am back in for this season! What is the theme? I guess if you reply with it, please hide it in spoiler tags for those who may not want to know.


----------



## ambesolman

asere said:


> Heck yeah it's good. Creepy as can be. Wife and I jumped several times. I hope it continues this way if not better because I was disappointed with Hotel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



Hotel was my least favorite as well. Kinda thought the vampire theme was a bit of a cop out and I'm not a gaga fan (that face belonged in Freak Show). Still enjoyed it for what it was though.



citsur86 said:


> Ah see I didn't have my audio system setup for the first few seasons which I watched - so the sound wasn't really a factor. Since I do have a audio system now, and love listening to content with great bass, I think I am back in for this season! What is the theme? I guess if you reply with it, please hide it in spoiler tags for those who may not want to know.





Spoiler



Roanoke Chronicles





Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## asere

citsur86 said:


> Ah see I didn't have my audio system setup for the first few seasons which I watched - so the sound wasn't really a factor. Since I do have a audio system now, and love listening to content with great bass, I think I am back in for this season! What is the theme? I guess if you reply with it, please hide it in spoiler tags for those who may not want to know.


I am not sure exactly what it's going to be about this time except it looks like it might be different stories. ..maybe.
Someone here already put a spoiler tag with the title. 


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

ambesolman said:


> Hotel was my least favorite as well. Kinda thought the vampire theme was a bit of a cop out and I'm not a gaga fan (that face belonged in Freak Show). Still enjoyed it for what it was though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Roanoke Chronicles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


I thought the same thing. I don't really care much for anything vampire. I just need to finish watching the last 4 episodes so I can finally say that I've seen them all and be current with this new one.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mantaraydesign

Which American Horror Story season got the best bass?

I have not watch any American Horror Story tv show yet but might be interested if this show got great bass.


----------



## asere

mantaraydesign said:


> Which American Horror Story season got the best bass?
> 
> I have not watch any American Horror Story tv show yet but might be interested if this show got great bass.


Idk exactly which one because it's been awhile since I've seen the other ones but start with this new season AHS 6. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

This is interesting, most definitely a film that deserves more spotlight.










Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kain

Watched Blair Witch last Thursday (yesterday) night at the theater. Thought it had awesome sound. Some moments of powerful bass/LFE and great use of surrounds throughout. Looking forward to watching this at home.


----------



## asere

Kain said:


> Watched Blair Witch last Thursday (yesterday) night at the theater. Thought it had awesome sound. Some moments of powerful bass/LFE and great use of surrounds throughout. Looking forward to watching this at home.


How was the film?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kain

asere said:


> How was the film?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I thought it was alright. Very similar to the first film and some new twists added here and there. I watched it with my mom and she said it was just like the first film (i.e. nothing new) and was quite pissed because of that. She wanted to see something new in the world of the Blair Witch. I could agree on that somewhat but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## asere

Kain said:


> I thought it was alright. Very similar to the first film and some new twists added here and there. I watched it with my mom and she said it was just like the first film (i.e. nothing new) and was quite pissed because of that. She wanted to see something new in the world of the Blair Witch. I could agree on that somewhat but I still enjoyed it.


I kinda figured it would be like the first one and I thought the first one was boring even watching it at the theater. Looks like a rental for me once released. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## beastaudio

I've only gotten through CA:CW and conjuring 1. You couldn't have two polar opposite bass tracks but man, Conjuring 1 is a beast. It took a while to get into the movie, but I ended up really enjoying it.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

beastaudio said:


> I've only gotten through CA:WS and conjuring 1. You couldn't have two polar opposite bass tracks but man, Conjuring 1 is a beast. It took a while to get into the movie, but I ended up really enjoying it.




I can imagine on your system the air sucking out of the room when the entity comes around!

I think Horror films (or any action/scifi) could only benefit from bass like the Conjuring.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

C1 has better bass then C2 correct? I can't remember if it was posted here.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Simonian

beastaudio said:


> I've only gotten through CA:WS and conjuring 1. You couldn't have two polar opposite bass tracks but man, Conjuring 1 is a beast. It took a while to get into the movie, but I ended up really enjoying it.


I think you mean Civil War cuz Winter Solider had a pretty robust bass track and I know you know that. 

Bubblegum, anyone? *POP*


----------



## Mongo171

asere said:


> C1 has better bass then C2 correct? I can't remember if it was posted here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


It's the one with the entity.


----------



## audiofan1

beastaudio said:


> I've only gotten through CA:WS and conjuring 1. You couldn't have two polar opposite bass tracks but man, Conjuring 1 is a beast. It took a while to get into the movie, but I ended up really enjoying it.


 No doubt! The Conjuring 1 hits and hits hard ! I watched CA:WS last weekend along with The Dead Room and it was a bass blast and make no mistake Winter Soldier earns its 5 star badge and with good reason ( can't wait to you hear Dead Room, as it can be Conjuring 1 similar bass) Tonight I'm planning on CA:CW Conjuring 2 will have to wait a bit


----------



## Stoked21

Watching the BD of dead room. Honestly not sure lf is any better than vudu without breaking out rew. 

I will state that I've had 3 neighbors across the street and down the caul de sac asking what's going on. 

Still sounds like shut as my drywall and Hvac r rattling. Have never had that response at -6. Even on 0.0db with the bass masters


----------



## Stoked21

Dark room 


Opening credits 
Track 9: 51:00 start. 53:25 hit
58:30-1:03 insane 
1:14 on. Crazy 
1:17 creepy closing

Scott, if u run ypao it will probably sound like "2 broke girls" track....


----------



## j3cwill

MrGrey said:


> Here is the IMDB MPPA super detailed parent guide for the film  i highly recommend you use this in the future if you have kids and want to absolutely know whats in it.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0803096/parentalguide?ref_=tt_ql_7


www.pluggedin.com is also a great resource for movies, music, etc. content


----------



## Zhorik

Kain said:


> I thought it was alright. Very similar to the first film and some new twists added here and there. I watched it with my mom and she said it was just like the first film (i.e. nothing new) and was quite pissed because of that. She wanted to see something new in the world of the Blair Witch. I could agree on that somewhat but I still enjoyed it.


It does expand on the lore by showing the time dilation / manipulation in effect as well as showing how the witch operates.


----------



## Kain

asere said:


> I kinda figured it would be like the first one and I thought the first one was boring even watching it at the theater. Looks like a rental for me once released. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I wouldn't call this one boring. I agree, with the first one, there wasn't much happening till the end. With Blair Witch, there is a lot "action" happening towards the last 30 or so minutes.



Zhorik said:


> It does expand on the lore by showing the time dilation / manipulation in effect as well as showing how the witch operates.


Yep, it does expand on some aspects. Really looking forward to watching this at home with the sound cranked.


----------



## januza

tvuong said:


> Look great. Is it something you would watch with a 10&12 yrs old? It's PG13.




Great bass moments and I was quite surprised about the movie. Would recommend u guys watch it. I'll watch it again for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhed

asere said:


> C1 has better bass then C2 correct? I can't remember if it was posted here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Better bass and movie. I actually fell asleep during C2.


----------



## Stoked21

Try watching the latest cap America. I think they forgot to enable the LFE channel in the mixing studio...


----------



## asere

rhed said:


> Better bass and movie. I actually fell asleep during C2.


Saw C2 last night. I really enjoyed it. Perhaps more then C1. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toe

I think the title "Dead Room" was a warning about what would happen to your HT if you watch this at reference.  Right from the get go with those insane opening credits, this one let you know it meant business! It wasn't worth buying for the actual movie IMO which was a bit cheesy, but the bass track will impress.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Stoked21 said:


> Try watching the latest cap America. I think they forgot to enable the LFE channel in the mixing studio...


lol wut...not even close to how that movies bass should be described....yeah maybe not bottom octave dwelling...but not a lack of LFE by any means


----------



## asere

Toe said:


> I think the title "Dead Room" was a warning about what would happen to your HT if you watch this at reference.  Right from the get go with those insane opening credits, this one let you know it meant business! It wasn't worth buying for the actual movie IMO which was a bit cheesy, but the bass track will impress.


You think the bd version has better audio then Netflix? I saw it on Netflix at say mv -17 and while loud bass no shaking.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toe

asere said:


> You think the bd version has better audio then Netflix? I saw it on Netflix at say mv -17 and while loud bass no shaking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Who knows if they're the same mix, but if they are, they will be the same for all practical purposes. I don't have streaming and NF didn't have the disc for rent which is why I splurged and bought it. If you have streaming, watch it that way as one viewing might be enough. You just need to turn it up I think. Shook the hell out of my room at reference!


----------



## MrGrey

Abattoir |2016| Graph


----------



## MrGrey

Level Up |2016| Graph


----------



## Stoked21

Toe said:


> I think the title "Dead Room" was a warning about what would happen to your HT if you watch this at reference.  Right from the get go with those insane opening credits, this one let you know it meant business! It wasn't worth buying for the actual movie IMO which was a bit cheesy, but the bass track will impress.


Hehehe. Made me laugh like a school girl though. 
For $12.99......done.


----------



## Stoked21

Brian Fineberg said:


> lol wut...not even close to how that movies bass should be described....yeah maybe not bottom octave dwelling...but not a lack of LFE by any means


???? Only watched the first half. Cap civil has zero bass in first half???? R u kidding me??? Played at ref. Nothing there.

Brian. Serious??? There's no bass.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Stoked21 said:


> ???? Only watched the first half. Cap civil has zero bass in first half???? R u kidding me??? Played at ref. Nothing there.
> 
> Brian. Serious??? There's no bass.


Were your subs turned on?!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

basshead81 said:


> I was able to watch Captain America CW last night. Yep definitely filtered but it still has a bunch of good bass in it. Almost gave me the Pacific Rim vibe. Overall it was enjoyable, I would watch it again.





MrGrey said:


> Captain America: Civil War (2016) Graph





Stoked21 said:


> ???? Only watched the first half. Cap civil has zero bass in first half???? R u kidding me??? Played at ref. Nothing there.
> 
> Brian. Serious??? There's no bass.


Not sure what's wrong with your setup. There plenty of bass in it. Again only extends to about 18hz with authority. But had plenty of bass and well done too


----------



## Toe

Thanks for Marauders recs guys! Just got done with this and wow, complete and total bass fest!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Oooh gonna have to pick that up Toe. How wasn't he movie?


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> Oooh gonna have to pick that up Toe. How wasn't he movie?


The actual movie wasn't all that great in my opinion, BUT it was a lot of fun in the HT with all the bass and solid audio!


----------



## Stoked21

Brian Fineberg said:


> Not sure what's wrong with your setup. There plenty of bass in it. Again only extends to about 18hz with authority. But had plenty of bass and well done too


I can always say with 100% certainty: nothing wrong with my system. In fact my system kicks ass even if not as bass head like Scott and carp and others. 

For once I'm actually wondering. 1) my Dirac is turned off. whole system 7.3.4 is non eq since this morning. . 2) just enabled the 4 height speakers this morning. 3) just used an spl to level set all 14 chs this morning.....4) just started watching cap amer this morning.....so clearly not my issue!!!!


Edit: ftr as I previously stated. I only watched first ~50 mins. Is the bass loaded to ladtvhalf of movie??? First half is all talking with minor fights....


----------



## MrGrey

Friend Request |2016| Graph


----------



## Marc Alexander

Stoked21 said:


> I can always say with 100% certainty: nothing wrong with my system. In fact my system kicks ass…


I love your confidence… but to get that far into a blockbuster action movie and experience zero LFE… well🤔


----------



## MrGrey

The Neon Demon |2016| Graph


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


> The Neon Demon |2016| Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/cipOTUO0CmU


Not great bass based on the graph correct?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoked21

Marc Alexander said:


> I love your confidence… but to get that far into a blockbuster action movie and experience zero LFE… well🤔


Ha ha. Absolutely. Hopefully you didn't miss the point that before starting the movie I completely started revamping everything and turned all EQ off. But yeah. If my system is cal'd and eq is on. No problem. I'm still questioning there's little LFE in first 50 mins of movie. 

Brian actually had me checking to see is subs were on!!! Re ran some Atmos tests. Re ran TIH re ran dead room. Bass is there. 

Is everyone watching 2d or 3D disc? I've yet to throw in 2d. We've only played with 3D disc from bestbuy special steelbook. And we all know the discs r the same presses whether plastic or steel. Maybe 3D disc has some LFE issue.


----------



## SimonNo10

Stoked21 said:


> Ha ha. Absolutely. Hopefully you didn't miss the point that before starting the movie I completely started revamping everything and turned all EQ off. But yeah. If my system is cal'd and eq is on. No problem. I'm still questioning there's little LFE in first 50 mins of movie.
> 
> Brian actually had me checking to see is subs were on!!! Re ran some Atmos tests. Re ran TIH re ran dead room. Bass is there.
> 
> Is everyone watching 2d or 3D disc? I've yet to throw in 2d. We've only played with 3D disc from bestbuy special steelbook. And we all know the discs r the same presses whether plastic or steel. Maybe 3D disc has some LFE issue.


Something wrong with the 3D disc then as I watched the 2D version and the bass is better than Captain America: WS IMO. When the truck rams the entrance there's great bass, plus the fight with Crossbones also great. You should take the disc to a friends place and test it on their system or take it to a Hi-Fi place and test it there. I'm pretty picky with bass and I actually liked this track, not as aggressive as the major bass hitters like Incredible Hulk or WOTW but it got the job done.


----------



## Mrkazador

asere said:


> Not great bass based on the graph correct?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


There is some content down low but its probably just 1 or two scenes.


----------



## rhed

Bought a copy of 2013 Evil Dead. Will watch it today.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

SimonNo10 said:


> Something wrong with the 3D disc then as I watched the 2D version and the bass is better than Captain America: WS IMO. When the truck rams the entrance there's great bass, plus the fight with Crossbones also great. You should take the disc to a friends place and test it on their system or take it to a Hi-Fi place and test it there. I'm pretty picky with bass and I actually liked this track, not as aggressive as the major bass hitters like Incredible Hulk or WOTW but it got the job done.


nope Ive watched the 3d disc as well....and there is still the plethora of bass..

yes the first hour is mostly talking but the opening battle has a bunch of bass.....fast forward to the airport scene...if you dont have bass in this scene...you need serious calibration of your subs


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Toe said:


> I think the title "Dead Room" was a warning about what would happen to your HT if you watch this at reference.  Right from the get go with those insane opening credits, this one let you know it meant business! It wasn't worth buying for the actual movie IMO which was a bit cheesy, but the bass track will impress.



I really liked this flick as a Horror movie! I think I am going to rent the BD to get the full Monty of bass!


Toe said:


> Thanks for Marauders recs guys! Just got done with this and wow, complete and total bass fest!


I saw this at REdBox and now I am going to check it out!



MrGrey said:


> The Neon Demon |2016| Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/cipOTUO0CmU



This movie looks very trippy and I think it will go well with my October Horror movie fest next month.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

Stoked21 said:


> Ha ha. Absolutely. Hopefully you didn't miss the point that before starting the movie I completely started revamping everything and turned all EQ off. But yeah. If my system is cal'd and eq is on. No problem. I'm still questioning there's little LFE in first 50 mins of movie.
> 
> Brian actually had me checking to see is subs were on!!! Re ran some Atmos tests. Re ran TIH re ran dead room. Bass is there.
> 
> Is everyone watching 2d or 3D disc? I've yet to throw in 2d. We've only played with 3D disc from bestbuy special steelbook. And we all know the discs r the same presses whether plastic or steel. Maybe 3D disc has some LFE issue.





Brian Fineberg said:


> nope Ive watched the 3d disc as well....and there is still the plethora of bass..
> 
> yes the first hour is mostly talking but the opening battle has a bunch of bass.....fast forward to the airport scene...if you dont have bass in this scene...you need serious calibration of your subs


 Gotta agree with Brian on Cap CW! not only was it a great bass track it should be noted out of that 2hr+ run time if never failed to place bass where it should and as one would expect, can't say the same for Bat Vs. Super. Yes winter soldier went lower but I have to give it the nod for great bass.

The movie itself was just incredible


----------



## Marc Alexander

audiofan1 said:


> Gotta agree with Brian on Cap CW! not only was it a great bass track it should be noted out of that 2hr+ run time if never failed to place bass where it should and as one would expect, can't say the same for Bat Vs. Super. Yes winter soldier went lower but I have to give it the nod for great bass.
> 
> The movie itself was just incredible


Yep, arguably best Avenger's movie so far IMO.


----------



## Toe

Is CA:CW worth a spin for the audio/bass? I didn't personally care for the film when we saw it in the theater, but if the audio/bass is good I might give it a rent for the HT factor.


----------



## Marc Alexander

Toe said:


> Is CA:CW worth a spin for the audio/bass? I didn't personally care for the film when we saw it in the theater, but if the audio/bass is good I might give it a rent for the HT factor.


No


----------



## rhed

Toe said:


> Is CA:CW worth a spin for the audio/bass? I didn't personally care for the film when we saw it in the theater, but if the audio/bass is good I might give it a rent for the HT factor.


Yea, I think the whole Avengers thing is getting a bit much. What we want is another TIH 2 bass feast like the first one. I mean there's a reason why the Hulk couldn't be in CW. He'd put everyone down..


----------



## Toe

rhed said:


> Yea, I think the whole Avengers thing is getting a bit much. What we want is another TIH 2 bass feast like the first one. I mean there's a reason why the Hulk couldn't be in CW. He'd put everyone down..


TIH 2 with a bass track as good as the first would be fantastic! 

I think I'm just a bit over the Avengers and part 4 (AKA CA:CW) felt a bit too dumbed down or geared toward kids or something......cant quite place it. When it got to the big battle/fight scene between all the characters, it almost felt like a spoof film to me for some reason and all I could think about was the gang fight scene in Anchorman.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Is CA:CW worth a spin for the audio/bass? I didn't personally care for the film when we saw it in the theater, but if the audio/bass is good I might give it a rent for the HT factor.


Yes! Yes! Yes!

You just may end up liking the movie a bit more as well


----------



## raynist

Was Unbroken ever graphed? I searched but didn't come up with anything


----------



## MrGrey

Labyrinth |1986| 30th Anniversary Edition | 4K Remaster 2016


----------



## lizrussspike

audiofan1 said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes!
> 
> You just may end up liking the movie a bit more as well


Agree with audiofan1, It is worth a spin. Lots of bass where it should be. I did not enjoy Batman vs Superman in the theater, but I liked it more at the house with the subs cranked up. Give it another shot Toe with your subs!


----------



## Sekosche

Toe said:


> I think I'm just a bit over the Avengers and part 4 (AKA CA:CW) felt a bit too dumbed down or geared toward kids or something......cant quite place it. When it got to the big battle/fight scene between all the characters, it almost felt like a spoof film to me for some reason and all I could think about was the gang fight scene in Anchorman.


I left the theater underwhelmed with CA: CW, but it was a lot more fun at home, with respectable bass, listening at -5mv. I remember being annoyed in the theater, as I felt the story behind the "civil war" was extremely lazy. The majority of people seemed to really enjoy it.

Rewatched Conjuring 2 at -5mv, and I still feel the audio is nearly as well done as the first film, but with more atmospheric effects in the Atmos track and a touch less bass. As with most sequels and for the horror genre, I felt the first film was superior in every way.


----------



## Sekosche

MrGrey said:


> Labyrinth |1986| 30th Anniversary Edition | 4K Remaster 2016


Ohhh sweet in 4K and Atmos, but I'm still waiting on smell-o-vision to experience the bog of eternal stench! This was Jim Henson at his finest.


----------



## Stoked21

Brian Fineberg said:


> nope Ive watched the 3d disc as well....and there is still the plethora of bass..
> 
> yes the first hour is mostly talking but the opening battle has a bunch of bass.....fast forward to the airport scene...if you dont have bass in this scene...you need serious calibration of your subs


Threw 2D disc in. FF through 3D disc to end battle. same on 2D. CLEARLY a difference between the disc. I did buy the BB Steelbook version, though I'd bet my nuts it's the same discs whether plastic or steel. Never had a bad disc. But starting to wonder cus even the vocals are attenuated on the 3D version.....

Having said that, I still wasn't impressed with the bass on the movie.....Though it did go from zero to enjoyable.


----------



## MrGrey

I searched this forum and on data-bass forums and i don't see any graphs for The Purge 1,2 and 3 would anyone be interested in the graphs?, unless there is graphs and i just cant locate them with keywords.


----------



## citsur86

Purchased a bunch of blurays today  

Conjuring (saw in movies, excited to watch at home)
Conjuring 2 (never saw)

Civil War 3D + Bluray (just got my 120" 3D projector setup, super excited to watch this first in 3D at home)
The Avengers 3D + Bluray (heard the 3D was great on this one)

Everest (streamed on my 50" and had great bass, can't wait to watch again on bluray)
Cloverfield (been meaning to buy this and it was in the $5.99 bucket, seen it a few times now)


----------



## MrGrey

The Purge |2013| Graph











Clipping


----------



## Rizob

I watched the Transformers (2007) blu-ray for the first time since its release many years ago and that has a pretty great soundtrack! Some nice deep bass moments with the highlight probably being the bass sweep when one of the robots cartwheels over the camera in slow motion during the final battle.


I watched Inception a few days ago too, and as much as most of it sounds pretty great and I love the score, it's the usual Nolan issue of having the dialogue too quiet in the mix so you really have to crank it up. Then during a few of the craziest bass moments, the amount of output caused my Sub to choke. I ended up dropping it's level by 4-5db after a while.


I really hope that if Nolan remasters his films for 4K Blu-ray, that he decides to provide better sound mixes.


----------



## mantaraydesign

MrGrey said:


> I searched this forum and on data-bass forums and i don't see any graphs for The Purge 1,2 and 3 would anyone be interested in the graphs?, unless there is graphs and i just cant locate them with keywords.


Can you do the Purge 2 and Purge 3?

Thanks!


----------



## MrGrey

mantaraydesign said:


> Can you do the Purge 2 and Purge 3?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm doin purge 2 right now and I'll do purge 3 as soon as I can.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## mantaraydesign

MrGrey said:


> I'm doin purge 2 right now and I'll do purge 3 as soon as I can.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk



Thanks!


----------



## MrGrey

The Purge: Anarchy |2014| Graph


----------



## Stoked21

MrGrey said:


> The Purge: Anarchy |2014| Graph


I know I'm ignorant. As an msee I understand log and F graphs. I seriously can't put rhyme or reason to the averaged red and green line. Peak and median? Peak and medium from a statistical deviation?


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Man what a missed opportunity with the newest Huntsman Winters War movie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubalis2

I'll be curious to see what others with ULF capabilities think of the opening scene in Free State of Jones. 

While the overall level and quantity of bass throughout the film wan't great, that first scene was not messing around. My gut feeling is near single digit strong impulses unmasked by higher bass frequencies - maybe 4 or 5 occasions during some background cannon fire. 

I haven't felt the chairs shake that violently without strong 'heard' bass (15Hz+) accompanying it since perhaps Amazing Spiderman 2. 

Turned out to be slightly disappointing when it didn't continue through the entire film


----------



## GPBURNS

Toe said:


> Thanks for Marauders recs guys! Just got done with this and wow, complete and total bass fest!



Watched Marauders tonight - Have not posted for ever but had to sign on for this. 
Amazing deeeeeeeeeep low frequency throughout with volume - Not many tracks can compare to that- 
If your system can play with volume in deep regions - What a treat


----------



## MrGrey

*The track the guys with ULF capable subs are talking about

Original post - http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...movies-frequency-charts-861.html#post46542801

Marauders* *|2016|* Graph 

*David Barber* : re-recording mixer / supervising sound editor 
*Geoff Maxwell* : sound mixer 
*Roland N. Thai* : sound designer


----------



## MrGrey

Kingsglaive Final Fantasy XV |2016| Graph


----------



## lizrussspike

Thanks MrGrey for the Marauders graph. Think I will spin this one this weekend as well.


----------



## Toe

Wasn't there a graph done for Hardcore Henry? I swear there was one, but nothing came up when I did a search. Have it here from Netflix, but haven't watched yet and was just curious to see the graph.


----------



## MrGrey

*The Purge: Election Year |2016| Graph*


----------



## mumps

Has anybody seen Warcraft?? I see that the Blu is coming out next week with an Atmos track; from the trailers it looks like this should be a bassfest but these days you can never tell.

I have not seen any filtered Atmos tracks but it has to be there in the first place.

Chris


----------



## basshead81

mumps said:


> Has anybody seen Warcraft?? I see that the Blu is coming out next week with an Atmos track; from the trailers it looks like this should be a bassfest but these days you can never tell.
> 
> I have not seen any filtered Atmos tracks but it has to be there in the first place.
> 
> Chris


Yes its a bass fest...


----------



## Sekosche

basshead81 said:


> mumps said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody seen Warcraft?? I see that the Blu is coming out next week with an Atmos track; from the trailers it looks like this should be a bassfest but these days you can never tell.
> 
> I have not seen any filtered Atmos tracks but it has to be there in the first place.
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its a bass fest...
Click to expand...

Awesome! I'm off work for a week and just picked up Marauders and Ninja Turtles 2. Might buy Warcraft if it has a decent Atmos track, because I think Universal strips their rental discs.


----------



## asere

Does Marauders dig lower then Oblivion on Bluray?


----------



## basshead81

asere said:


> Does Marauders dig lower then Oblivion on Bluray?


Not sure but I just finished watching and it Kicks Ass! Killer bass flick!!


----------



## MrGrey

*The Legend of Tarzan |2016| Graph*​


----------



## Brian Fineberg

basshead81 said:


> Not sure but I just finished watching and it Kicks Ass! Killer bass flick!!


worth a buy? redbox only has the dvd


----------



## MrGrey

*Swiss Army Man |2016| Graph 
















*​


----------



## basshead81

Brian Fineberg said:


> worth a buy? redbox only has the dvd


Oh Yes!


Edit* I should probably never recommend buying anything being movies are so subjective. Might rent it first and decide for yourself.


----------



## Toe

Brian Fineberg said:


> worth a buy? redbox only has the dvd


No, not in my opinion. It's subjective as always, but even with the killer bass, I'm glad I rented. I have plenty of bass demo material at this point and I didn't think the movie had any replay value otherwise. YMMV. Or maybe you can find a cheap copy on ebay.


----------



## basshead81

yea I agree the overall movie was average, but it had deep pulsating bass the entire movie. At only MV -20 my windows were constantly pulsating in my house.


----------



## audiofan1

I just finished *Ender's Game* but this time using the DTS Neural:X upmixer. I don't know if you guys have forgotten just how good the bass is but it had me scrambling back to data -bass to check my rating to make sure I gave it a whopping 5 and yeah I did It was debatable if it was indeed a true 5 as the actual score overall was 4.75 Count it as one more 5 star I proudly stand by.

And um! If it's been awhile since you gave it a spin, I'd highly recommend it


----------



## Jim1290

Last night watched The Iron Giant with kids. And it was the first time things fell off from top of the fire place in the living room. Good film and good sound.


----------



## johnnygrandis

MrGrey said:


> *The Legend of Tarzan |2016| Graph*​
> ......


How was the movie ?


----------



## Jim1290

audiofan1 said:


> I just finished *Ender's Game*...
> ...I'd highly recommend it


Will try it when no kids around.


----------



## audiofan1

mantaraydesign said:


> Thanks my friend for the graph!
> 
> I think this movie got better bass than the Conjuring. The Conjuring movie got some fantastic bass for a horror movie. I might add another horror movie the Evil Dead (2013) remake which also got some brutal bass as well.





johnnygrandis said:


> How was the movie ?


@ johnnygrandis 

Hey thanks for mentioning *The Evil Dead* a few weeks back as I'm a huge fan of the originals as well I remember being so hyped about the 2013 version and did a blind buy when it was released. Long story short I watched it once and it's been just about at the bottom of my disc collection getting passed over for 3yrs. I decided to give it another go tonight to finish of my double header and from the very beginning it was nothing like I remembered and oh man did it deliver and won't be sitting at the bottom anymore. Killer thing is I really enjoyed the movie itself this time around and the sound design and dynamics were breath taking at times.

Kudos again to DTS Neural:X for bringing new life to legacy tracks.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Jim1290 said:


> Will try it when no kids around.


Why? Kids will l Iove it


----------



## GPBURNS

audiofan1 said:


> @ johnnygrandis
> 
> Hey thanks for mentioning *The Evil Dead* a few weeks back as I'm a huge fan of the originals as well I remember being so hyped about the 2013 version and did a blind buy when it was released. Long story short I watched it once and it's been just about at the bottom of my disc collection getting passed over for 3yrs. I decided to give it another go tonight to finish of my double header and from the very beginning it was nothing like I remembered and oh man did it deliver and won't be sitting at the bottom anymore. Killer thing is I really enjoyed the movie itself this time around and the sound design and dynamics were breath taking at times.
> 
> Kudos again to DTS Neural:X for bringing new life to legacy tracks.


Not bass related - but just did marathon watch on Ash Vs Evil Dead series - somehow did not even know it existed till recently - Fun watch-

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4189022/


----------



## Jim1290

Brian Fineberg said:


> Why? Kids will l Iove it


It says PG13, and mine are under 10.


----------



## MrGrey

audiofan1 said:


> I just finished *Ender's Game* but this time using the DTS Neural:X upmixer. I don't know if you guys have forgotten just how good the bass is but it had me scrambling back to data -bass to check my rating to make sure I gave it a whopping 5 and yeah I did It was debatable if it was indeed a true 5 as the actual score overall was 4.75 Count it as one more 5 star I proudly stand by.
> 
> And um! If it's been awhile since you gave it a spin, I'd highly recommend it


Ahh i remember watching that film on a plush stereo TV. it depressed me to a point so i sad nope never again. apparently i was the only one shocked since the kids already read the book but dam


----------



## audiofan1

GPBURNS said:


> Not bass related - but just did marathon watch on Ash Vs Evil Dead series - somehow did not even know it existed till recently - Fun watch-
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4189022/


I'm only three episodes in but need to find the time to finish, it's great and i love it, the sound design is just incredible



MrGrey said:


> Ahh i remember watching that film on a plush stereo TV. it depressed me to a point so i sad nope never again. apparently i was the only one shocked since the kids already read the book but dam


 Yeah ,its really messed up what they did . I never read the book either but the wife and kids did and told me I needed to read it for years and see why.


----------



## MrGrey

The Legend of Tarzan was a pretty awesome film!!. this film will make you upset, laugh you butt off and blow you mind with the vfx. i hear people says its all vfx and not worth it, riding that train again repeating the bs they hear from others without experiencing the film, no true unbiased experience. its stylized a bite but its perfect and didn't take me out the film at all. will be watching it again this weekend*
*


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


> The Legend of Tarzan was a pretty awesome film!!. this film will make you upset, laugh you butt off and blow you mind with the vfx. i hear people says its all vfx and not worth it, riding that train again repeating the bs they hear from others without experiencing the film, no true unbiased experience. its stylized a bite but its perfect and didn't take me out the film at all. will be watching it again this weekend*
> *


I agree it was great but I think I enjoyed Greystoke The Legend of Tarzan better. Maybe it's nostalgic since I was a kid when I saw it.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Did I miss TMNT out of the shadows? The graph?

Pretty damn good bass Shook the couch quite a bit


----------



## MrGrey

Brian Fineberg said:


> Did I miss TMNT out of the shadows? The graph?
> 
> Pretty damn good bass Shook the couch quite a bit


It was pretty awesome on my system 


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...movies-frequency-charts-863.html#post46699265


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MrGrey said:


> It was pretty awesome on my system
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...movies-frequency-charts-863.html#post46699265


Thanks!

That explains it. High levels of 30hz. I'm a sucker for those (shhh don't tell Scott) I really thought it dug deeper. But still a good bass Flick imho. But again I'm not a sub 15hz snob. Yes I'm a sub 15hz connoisseur but don't hate bass when it doesn't dig to single digits


----------



## MrGrey

*Central Intelligence |2016| Graph

















*​


----------



## mbacis

13 Hours literally broke my subwoofer. Tore the surround. Might belong on this list.


----------



## lizrussspike

^ oh my!


----------



## grtuck

mbacis said:


> 13 Hours literally broke my subwoofer. Tore the surround. Might belong on this list.


I REALLY liked that move, its sound mix, and its bass.
Already re-watched it a few times.

That sucks your speaker was damaged though.


----------



## asere

mbacis said:


> 13 Hours literally broke my subwoofer. Tore the surround. Might belong on this list.


How loud and what sub do you have?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## lizrussspike

MrGrey said:


> It was pretty awesome on my system
> 
> I agree! Going to buy this one. I was surprised that the redbox rental had Dolby Atmos.
> One of these days I am going to upgrade.....
> Great flick with lots of bass.


----------



## rhed

audiofan1 said:


> I'm only three episodes in but need to find the time to finish, it's great and i love it, the sound design is just incredible
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ,its really messed up what they did . I never read the book either but the wife and kids did and told me I needed to read it for years and see why.


I have this movie and seen it. But I don't know what was depressing about it. Did I miss something?


----------



## beastaudio

rhed said:


> I have this movie and seen it. But I don't know what was depressing about it. Did I miss something?





Spoiler



They used a child to basically wipe an entire species out of existence, of which was no longer hostile towards Earth, all under the guise that it was simulation. It's a little depressing...


----------



## beastaudio

On another note, I did watch Conjuring2 and thought the atmos soundtrack was absolutely phenomenal. Not as much LFE as C1, but man did the atmos mix ever make up for it. I had a few times where I literally though someone was stomping around upstairs and it wasn't part of the soundtrack. Some cool rain fall effects, etc. Storyline was meh compared to the first, but I still walked upstairs feeling a little uneasy and double checked the doors before I called it a night...haha.


----------



## audiofan1

rhed said:


> I have this movie and seen it. But I don't know what was depressing about it. Did I miss something?





beastaudio said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They used a child to basically wipe an entire species out of existence, of which was no longer hostile towards Earth, all under the guise that it was simulation. It's a little depressing...


Thanks beast! That's exactly what I was going to reply with, spoiler tags and all


----------



## rhed

beastaudio said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They used a child to basically wipe an entire species out of existence, of which was no longer hostile towards Earth, all under the guise that it was simulation. It's a little depressing...


Ah I see.. Got it.. Thanks..



beastaudio said:


> On another note, I did watch Conjuring2 and thought the atmos soundtrack was absolutely phenomenal. Not as much LFE as C1, but man did the atmos mix ever make up for it. I had a few times where I literally though someone was stomping around upstairs and it wasn't part of the soundtrack. Some cool rain fall effects, etc. Storyline was meh compared to the first, but I still walked upstairs feeling a little uneasy and double checked the doors before I called it a night...haha.


Yes, agreed.. C2 ATMOS track was great. Story? I slept a little in the beginning parts.. I'm gonna spin C1 probably this weekend again. Only this time in DSU mode. Did 2013 Evil Dead in DSU and was good too.


----------



## beastaudio

rhed said:


> Ah I see.. Got it.. Thanks..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, agreed.. C2 ATMOS track was great. Story? I slept a little in the beginning parts.. I'm gonna spin C1 probably this weekend again. Only this time in DSU mode. Did 2013 Evil Dead in DSU and was good too.


I did C1 in DSU, very good as well, but never watched it otherwise so I can't tell you there


----------



## Stoked21

Damn....I don't want to buy C2!!! Now I feel like I need to!
Story? Meh.

I've met Loraine and Ed Warren. They were in Hays KS investigating the Blue Light Lady (1992).....She literally would retch when she shook some audience members hands in the small town. Was really kind of freaky.....>When she retched? Well they people were actually POS!!! One was a friend that was a bit short of satanic. Not that you could tell from appearance.


Anyway, a fan of the Warrens. Have read all their books. Love the movies. This one was kind of crap.


----------



## rhed

Stoked21 said:


> Damn....I don't want to buy C2!!! Now I feel like I need to!
> Story? Meh.
> 
> I've met Loraine and Ed Warren. They were in Hays KS investigating the Blue Light Lady (1992).....She literally would retch when she shook some audience members hands in the small town. Was really kind of freaky.....>When she retched? Well they people were actually POS!!! One was a friend that was a bit short of satanic. Not that you could tell from appearance.
> 
> 
> Anyway, a fan of the Warrens. Have read all their books. Love the movies. This one was kind of crap.


Honestly.. Story was ok. Was it worth the buy? Definitely.. Especially for the ATMOS track and the bass. Though bass wasn't eerie bass like C1. But it has its moments. If you already have the C1, then C2 is a must to the Conjuring collection. Besides, what we really looking for is Movies with Bass anyways right?


----------



## rhed

On a side note here. I'm picking up a copy of The Shallows and Warcraft tomorrow.. Fingers crossed..


----------



## Zhorik

MrGrey said:


> It was pretty awesome on my system
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...movies-frequency-charts-863.html#post46699265
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Are all the graphs created by mic'ing your room or by reading the discs in a pc? 

Is it LFE channel only or LFE + bass management? 

Also is the graph for the film being played at reference? Can all of the graphs be compared to each other?


----------



## MrGrey

Zhorik said:


> Are all the graphs created by mic'ing your room or by reading the discs in a pc?
> 
> Is it LFE channel only or LFE + bass management?
> 
> Also is the graph for the film being played at reference? Can all of the graphs be compared to each other?


reading the discs.


----------



## Bassment

beastaudio said:


> On another note, I did watch Conjuring2 and thought the atmos soundtrack was absolutely phenomenal. Not as much LFE as C1, but man did the atmos mix ever make up for it. I had a few times where I literally though someone was stomping around upstairs and it wasn't part of the soundtrack. Some cool rain fall effects, etc. Storyline was meh compared to the first, but I still walked upstairs feeling a little uneasy and double checked the doors before I called it a night...haha.


I watched it just in normal dolby digital and I just have normal 5.1 and it sounded exactly like there was stomping upstairs too directly above my head. So I wonder how much of it is a result of Atmos or just a good mix in general.


----------



## asere

Bassment said:


> I watched it just in normal dolby digital and I just have normal 5.1 and it sounded exactly like there was stomping upstairs too directly above my head. So I wonder how much of it is a result of Atmos or just a good mix in general.


Yeah, we saw it in 5.1 and the same. It sounded like it was coming from above. Having said that I too wonder how much more is it pronounced with Atmos.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## beastaudio

asere said:


> Yeah, we saw it in 5.1 and the same. It sounded like it was coming from above. Having said that I too wonder how much more is it pronounced with Atmos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I can go back and test in 5.1 and decide, but I will say it was one of the more pronounced effects I have heard from atmos in a while.


----------



## asere

beastaudio said:


> I can go back and test in 5.1 and decide, but I will say it was one of the more pronounced effects I have heard from atmos in a while.


I would really be interested in your feedback.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

The shallows graph?

My walls are flexing


----------



## MrGrey

Brian Fineberg said:


> The shallows graph?
> 
> My walls are flexing


It's a few pages back👍. All it needs is some volume and it's a good ride.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MrGrey said:


> It's a few pages back👍. All it needs is some volume and it's a good ride.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Oops. I even went back first and couldn't find it. I'll look again

Thanks


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MrGrey said:


> The Shallows |2016| Graph
> 
> *Note!* The 4K version of this film has ATMOS! Sony freaking sucks for excluding it from the standard blu-ray release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/EgdxIlSuB70


Found it! Forgot this was the one that started the 4K talk


----------



## asere

Brian Fineberg said:


> Found it! Forgot this was the one that started the 4K talk


Yup, looks like less Atmos on bluray there days. That's another reason I don't want to upgrade receiver since no 4k for me yet.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

*Ghostbusters: Answer the Call Graph |2016|
Extended Edition









*​


----------



## Brian Fineberg

if you all havent re-screened *CREED*...do so...such awesome bass....you really can feel the low rumbles that dont exist in those films with the rolloff....its awesome!


----------



## MrGrey

Brian Fineberg said:


> if you all havent re-screened *CREED*...do so...such awesome bass....you really can feel the low rumbles that dont exist in those films with the rolloff....its awesome!


That film is pretty awesome! Story, Video quality and bass! Must own in my book. I've watched it 4 times already with friends and family and they loved it.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## basshead81

Tarzan was a fun ride!! The gunshots in the opening scene were packed with punch. Lots of deep bass that was well placed in the scenes. 

Looks like the Shallows will be on cue for Friday night.


----------



## MrGrey

*Hunt for the Wilderpeople |2016|


Dam i love this film!, funny and top quality worth a watch with the family. 
the bass that is there is done very well and heavy, really helps the scenes that used it.























*​


----------



## Sekosche

MrGrey said:


> Brian Fineberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you all havent re-screened *CREED*...do so...such awesome bass....you really can feel the low rumbles that dont exist in those films with the rolloff....its awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> That film is pretty awesome! Story, Video quality and bass! Must own in my book. I've watched it 4 times already with friends and family and they loved it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Creed has been on my buy list every time I browse movies, but I keep skipping over it. Think I'll pick up the bluray today while it's on sale for only $8 at BB! It was a good film and glad to know the bass has authority.


----------



## MrGrey

* Alice Through the Looking Glass|2016|
















*​


----------



## bgtighe23

MrGrey said:


> * Alice Through the Looking Glass|2016|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/x3IWwnNe5mc
> *​


Uh oh. Another movie I might have to force myself to sit through just to find those lower LFE scenes.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

bgtighe23 said:


> Uh oh. Another movie I might have to force myself to sit through just to find those lower LFE scenes.


huh? there isnt any


----------



## Sekosche

This morning I watched the Fifth Element in Atmos, and afterwards I had to load up my non Atmos copy just to check if the new audio track had beefier bass. I don't remember the movie having such solid bass for a 90's film, but sure enough it does. Also, I find Atmos adds very little to an already great audio mix. Aside from maybe a tad less localizable effects spread across the soundfield, I couldn't detect a difference in the 3 action scenes I rewatched.

About halfway through Creed again, and wow does it ever have bass! I must have had the volume much too low when I watched it the first time...usually watch at -15 with company and closer to reference by myself. The bass is very well done. Glad y'all mentioned it!


----------



## Sekosche

MrGrey said:


> *Hunt for the Wilderpeople |2016|
> 
> 
> Dam i love this film!, funny and top quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worth a watch with the family.
> the bass that is there is done very well and heavy, really helps the scenes that used it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


I nearly bought it earlier today at BB, but they only had it on DVD...shame it's not available from Redbox to rent either. I love quarky comedies like this!

Just picked up the first season of Ash vs Evil on bluray, mixed in TrueHD 7.1. I've heard great things about the show, hoping for killer audio.

Tonight we're watching the 50th anniversary edition of The Sound of Music...I bet the hills aren't alive with powerful bass, but it was remastered in DTS-MA 7.1. :smiley:


----------



## Marc Alexander

Sekosche said:


> This morning I watched the Fifth Element in Atmos, and afterwards I had to load up my non Atmos copy just to check if the new audio track had beefier bass. I don't remember the movie having such solid bass for a 90's film, but sure enough it does. Also, I find Atmos adds very little to an already great audio mix. Aside from maybe a tad less localizable effects spread across the soundfield, I couldn't detect a difference in the 3 action scenes I rewatched.


With or without the Dolby Surround upmixer engaged?


----------



## Sekosche

Marc Alexander said:


> Sekosche said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I watched the Fifth Element in Atmos, and afterwards I had to load up my non Atmos copy just to check if the new audio track had beefier bass. I don't remember the movie having such solid bass for a 90's film, but sure enough it does. Also, I find Atmos adds very little to an already great audio mix. Aside from maybe a tad less localizable effects spread across the soundfield, I couldn't detect a difference in the 3 action scenes I rewatched.
> 
> 
> 
> With or without the Dolby Surround upmixer engaged?
Click to expand...

Without DSU, I turned off the overhead speakers for the non Atmos bluray comparison, and DSU disengages for any content already encoded in 5.1 when playing on a 5.1 setup. To me, The Fifth Element sound track was already impeccable, so I'm really not sure the Atmos mix brings a whole lot to the experience.


----------



## mrcoop

free state of jones...very impressive bass in the very beginning of the movie but lacks for the rest. good movie tho.


----------



## MrGrey

Sekosche said:


> I nearly bought it earlier today at BB, but they only had it on DVD...shame it's not available from Redbox to rent either. I love quarky comedies like this!
> 
> Just picked up the first season of Ash vs Evil on bluray, mixed in TrueHD 7.1. I've heard great things about the show, hoping for killer audio.
> 
> Tonight we're watching the 50th anniversary edition of The Sound of Music...I bet the hills aren't alive with powerful bass, but it was remastered in DTS-MA 7.1. :smiley:


Its totally worth the purchase if you cant rent it. i see it as a film i can watch ever few years with family of all ages. this Moonrise Kingdom and Fantastic Mr. Fox is the few i can remember that has this really nice feel to it with quirky humor that works very well.


----------



## Marc Alexander

Sekosche said:


> Without DSU, I turned off the overhead speakers for the non Atmos bluray comparison, and DSU disengages for any content already encoded in 5.1 when playing on a 5.1 setup. To me, The Fifth Element sound track was already impeccable, so I'm really not sure the Atmos mix brings a whole lot to the experience.


Edit: I get it after reading your post thoroughly.


----------



## javanpohl

Any word on X-men Apocalypse? Went back a few pages but didn't see anything and there don't seem to be any official reviews any where that I've seen either.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Sekosche said:


> To me, The Fifth Element sound track was already impeccable, so I'm really not sure the Atmos mix brings a whole lot to the experience.


It's an entirely NEW mix made for immersive audio.

5.1 version with DSU is fake immersive audio. The new mix is real immersive audio.

Not saying you're wrong. Some people prefer the predictability of certain upmixers and the sound they output. 

I have to say I've seen TFE about a million times and when I got the new Atmos version, it was like seeing the movie for the first time again. Crazy.

It's also one of the best Atmos mixes out there and give one a good idea on how good an old catalog 'non-immersive' audio mix can be transformed into a great immersive mix that holds up to modern mixes even.


----------



## Snowmanick

Scott Simonian said:


> It's an entirely NEW mix made for immersive audio.
> 
> 5.1 version with DSU is fake immersive audio. The new mix is real immersive audio.
> 
> Not saying you're wrong. Some people prefer the predictability of certain upmixers and the sound they output.
> 
> I have to say I've seen TFE about a million times and when I got the new Atmos version, it was like seeing the movie for the first time again. Crazy.
> 
> It's also one of the best Atmos mixes out there and give one a good idea on how good an old catalog 'non-immersive' audio mix can be transformed into a great immersive mix that holds up to modern mixes even.


Sorry for asking a dumb question but is this a UHD disc or just a new release with Atmos?


----------



## rhed

Snowmanick said:


> Sorry for asking a dumb question but is this a UHD disc or just a new release with Atmos?


If your talking about the 5th Element. Then the BD version is in ATMOS. Old movie, but it's good and funny movie with a great ATMOS sound track.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Snowmanick said:


> Sorry for asking a dumb question but is this a UHD disc or just a new release with Atmos?


The latest version on BD has Atmos.

The 5th Element does not exist on UHD Blu-ray....yet.


----------



## Snowmanick

Scott Simonian said:


> The latest version on BD has Atmos.
> 
> The 5th Element does not exist on UHD Blu-ray....yet.


Thanks Scott and Rhed. Time to buy it...again. 😉


----------



## Nalleh

Sekosche said:


> Without DSU, I turned off the overhead speakers for the non Atmos bluray comparison, and DSU disengages for any content already encoded in 5.1 when playing on a 5.1 setup. To me, The Fifth Element sound track was already impeccable, so I'm really not sure the Atmos mix brings a whole lot to the experience.


If you can not hear a difference between the original 5.1 mix, and the new Atmos one, you have to have something wrong with your Atmos setup/system !
The new Atmos mix is MILES better that the original one, and is my demo disc number one.



Scott Simonian said:


> It's an entirely NEW mix made for immersive audio.
> 
> 5.1 version with DSU is fake immersive audio. The new mix is real immersive audio.
> 
> Not saying you're wrong. Some people prefer the predictability of certain upmixers and the sound they output.
> 
> I have to say I've seen TFE about a million times and when I got the new Atmos version, it was like seeing the movie for the first time again. Crazy.
> 
> It's also one of the best Atmos mixes out there and give one a good idea on how good an old catalog 'non-immersive' audio mix can be transformed into a great immersive mix that holds up to modern mixes even.


Couldn't agree more. The outside ambiance when in Cornelious appartment is so cool, and when Corben dives into the fog to escape, all the traffic noise is totally mindbogling


----------



## audiofan1

Scott Simonian said:


> It's an entirely NEW mix made for immersive audio.
> 
> 5.1 version with DSU is fake immersive audio. The new mix is real immersive audio.
> 
> Not saying you're wrong. Some people prefer the predictability of certain upmixers and the sound they output.
> 
> I have to say I've seen TFE about a million times and when I got the new Atmos version, it was like seeing the movie for the first time again. Crazy.
> 
> It's also one of the best Atmos mixes out there and give one a good idea on how good an old catalog 'non-immersive' audio mix can be transformed into a great immersive mix that holds up to modern mixes even.


Yup!


----------



## MrGrey

*The Infiltrator |2016| Graph















*​


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


> *The Infiltrator |2016| Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/N7_M4hjXW1I
> *​


Not much lfe

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

asere said:


> Not much lfe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Awesome film so far thought, I don't even think of the LFE in films if it's a really well written and acted one I just experience it and move on. to be honest in some scenes the bass is enough and in my opinion would ruin a scene that does not need it to be more powerful than it already is. there's a scene in the film where it jumps but it was to help the sceen and not just for the hell of having loud bass. Some films just don't need Mega bass.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Puss in Boots...might be the biggest letdown in LFE....its missing!! too bad...MOST animated films are great for LFE...not this one...but my son loves it haha


----------



## MrGrey

*Who makes these decisions?! this is borderline retarded  just leave it alone an sell the dam thing.










*​


----------



## Sekosche

MrGrey said:


> *Who makes these decisions?! this is borderline retarded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just leave it alone an sell the dam thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


http://www.broadcastingcable.com/ne...-laborious-process-behind-uhd-blu-rays/156318

This article blames disc space as one reason Atmos tracks are being included on UHD, but it even mentions that other items are stripped, secondary languages & special features, to save space in order to fit the standard HDR 10 video and Atmos track on the 66gig discs.

I feel this a silly, because the same thing could be said for current 1080p blurays, leave off all the "extra features" very few people watch to include the dang Atmos track! How many people honestly watch an entire film with the director's commentary on? Include the highest quality video and audio track or 7 different terribly dubbed languages and super mega extended behind the scenes outakes with director commentary...I guess the latter moves more product.


----------



## MrGrey

Sekosche said:


> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/ne...-laborious-process-behind-uhd-blu-rays/156318
> 
> This article blames disc space as one reason Atmos tracks are being included on UHD, but it even mentions that other items are stripped, secondary languages & special features, to save space in order to fit the standard HDR 10 video and Atmos track on the 66gig discs.
> 
> I feel this a silly, because the same thing could be said for current 1080p blurays, leave off all the "extra features" very few people watch to include the dang Atmos track! How many people honestly watch an entire film with the director's commentary on? Include the highest quality video and audio track or 7 different terribly dubbed languages and super mega extended behind the scenes outakes with director commentary...I guess the latter moves more product.










​
Ha total bs, Transformers: Age of Extinction is 2 Hours and 45 mins with an ATMOS track, no extras but that's all on the second disc. if that studio really cared they would do exactly what Paramount Pictures does with their release that includes ATMOS tracks. i wounder what they would say if that evidence was showed to them. Paramount Pictures should start advertising how they include ATMOS track while others don't just to F with FOX studios and others that are starting this bad practice.


----------



## Sekosche

Not a movie this, but this TV show has ridiculous bass: Ash vs Evil Dead season 1 on bluray. We watched episodes 1-5 tonight, and the first episode has more bass than any TV series I've heard. The show has reference quality audio/video and awesome amounts of low rumbling bass throughout!


----------



## MrGrey

Sekosche said:


> Not a movie this, but this TV show has ridiculous bass: Ash vs Evil Dead season 1 on bluray. We watched episodes 1-5 tonight, and the first episode has more bass than any TV series I've heard. The show has reference quality audio/video and awesome amounts of low rumbling bass throughout!


i want to get this and Cosmos: A Spacetime Odyssey at best buy asap! so i can graph


----------



## MrGrey

*Independence Day |1996| graph
*​ 
*The sequel blu-ray will be out soon so lets see what 20 years has done to audio*​


----------



## Zhorik

MrGrey said:


> Ha total bs, Transformers: Age of Extinction is 2 Hours and 45 mins with an ATMOS track, no extras but that's all on the second disc. if that studio really cared they would do exactly what Paramount Pictures does with their release that includes ATMOS tracks. i wounder what they would say if that evidence was showed to them. Paramount Pictures should start advertising how they include ATMOS track while others don't just to F with FOX studios and others that are starting this bad practice.


The practice sucks for people (like me) still on 2k resolution (for the foreseeable future), but the Atmos exclusivity make sense as an incentive for people to migrate to UHD.


----------



## rhed

On the side of things.. I watched Warcraft this evening. No low stuffs but fun kinda bass. But! Oh man, the ATMOS sound track was amazing. Front stage sound was huge too. Btw, this was BD disk. So yes, ATMOS is in the BD disk. Well worth the buy for the immersive surround sound.


----------



## Bassment

Sekosche said:


> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/ne...-laborious-process-behind-uhd-blu-rays/156318
> 
> This article blames disc space as one reason Atmos tracks are being included on UHD, but it even mentions that other items are stripped, secondary languages & special features, to save space in order to fit the standard HDR 10 video and Atmos track on the 66gig discs.
> 
> I feel this a silly, because the same thing could be said for current 1080p blurays, leave off all the "extra features" very few people watch to include the dang Atmos track! How many people honestly watch an entire film with the director's commentary on? Include the highest quality video and audio track or 7 different terribly dubbed languages and super mega extended behind the scenes outakes with director commentary...I guess the latter moves more product.


I guarantee you more people watch the extra features than listen to the Atmos track.


----------



## MKtheater

rhed said:


> On the side of things.. I watched Warcraft this evening. No low stuffs but fun kinda bass. But! Oh man, the ATMOS sound track was amazing. Front stage sound was huge too. Btw, this was BD disk. So yes, ATMOS is in the BD disk. Well worth the buy for the immersive surround sound.




I watched at 6 dB over reference as it was recorded well.


----------



## MrGrey

*Hardcore Henry |2015| Graph*​


----------



## Alan P

So, I watched the two Purge sequels this weekend (The Purge: Anarchy and The Purge: Election Year).

I was actually unaware that either of these existed. I had seen the original, but didn't really care for it that much. The second was much better than the first and while the third was not as good as the second, it was still better than the first IMO.

But the bass...OMG! Anarchy just about brought my house down! Very plentiful and intense bass throughout. Election Year was not as plentiful, but just as potent. I highly recommend both for any basshead.


----------



## Alan P

MrGrey said:


> *Hunt for the Wilderpeople |2016|
> 
> 
> Dam i love this film!, funny and top quality worth a watch with the family.
> the bass that is there is done very well and heavy, really helps the scenes that used it.*​


*

Watched this over the weekend. It was an outstanding movie! That kid made me laugh so much. 

Bass was well done too.*​


----------



## januza

mumps said:


> Has anybody seen Warcraft?? I see that the Blu is coming out next week with an Atmos track; from the trailers it looks like this should be a bassfest but these days you can never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen any filtered Atmos tracks but it has to be there in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris




Yes loads of bass. And pretty decent movie too. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galonzo

Zhorik said:


> The practice sucks for people (like me) still on 2k resolution (for the foreseeable future), but the Atmos exclusivity make sense as an incentive for people to migrate to UHD.


If you're already invested in immersive audio, it would make sense to just upgrade your player to a ~$300-$700 UHD player and start purchasing UHD disks for the extra $5 or so; most UHD players have a secondary HDMI 1.4 out for audio (_but not the XBOX 1S !!!_), and the picture will be output as 2K SDR (at least this is the case with my Sammy UHD player when connected to my 1080p Panny Plasma).


----------



## MrGrey

MrGrey said:


> *Hardcore Henry |2015| Graph*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/96EChBYVFhU​



*Hardcore Henry *was freaking awesome! a seriously enjoyable ride. 
constant surround activity, nice bass, hilarious and totally over the top at times. 
for those who hate shaky cam you will have an aneurysm so stay away lol.​


----------



## Sekosche

MrGrey said:


> Hardcore Henry was freaking awesome! a seriously enjoyable ride.
> constant surround activity, nice bass, hilarious and totally over the top at times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> for those who hate shaky cam you will have an aneurysm so stay away lol.[/CENTER]


Agree!
It was certainly over the top in every way, but a must watch for action/adrenaline or bass junkies that don't mind a frenetic first person view. I bought it on a friend's recommendation, and thought it was definitely unique. It has crazy amounts of bass from explosions, a ridiculous amount of gunfire, and almost over pronounced surround effects...quite a ride!


----------



## Toe

I was disappointed in HH. I liked the concept/ idea, but it just didn't work for me. I've never had an issue with shaky cam, but this movie drove me nuts and not in a good way. I almost blind bought it because I thought I'd really like it, but man, glad I rented! I do agree that the bass/sound was good though.


----------



## MrGrey

*Dope |2015| Graph

I really loved this film! **:kiss: 

i think people will dismiss it because its not what they are us to,
but you have to expand your movie horizon and enjoy films, especially the really good ones.















*​


----------



## Alan P

Dope was dope. I loved it!


----------



## MrGrey

*The Da Vinci Code |2006| |10th Anniversary 4K Remaster|

Blu-Ray - DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1

4K UHD - (ATMOS) Dolby TrueHD 7.1









*​


----------



## Steve544

Sekosche said:


> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/ne...-laborious-process-behind-uhd-blu-rays/156318
> 
> This article blames disc space as one reason Atmos tracks are being included on UHD, but it even mentions that other items are stripped, secondary languages & special features, to save space in order to fit the standard HDR 10 video and Atmos track on the 66gig discs.
> 
> I feel this a silly, because the same thing could be said for current 1080p blurays, leave off all the "extra features" very few people watch to include the dang Atmos track! How many people honestly watch an entire film with the director's commentary on? Include the highest quality video and audio track or 7 different terribly dubbed languages and super mega extended behind the scenes outakes with director commentary...I guess the latter moves more product.


What bugs the hell out of me for any Blue Ray disc are the numerous previews of other films and advertisements for the blue ray format itself. And they have the nerve to call these ads 'extras' when all they do is take up disc space calling for even more compression of the film you are paying for.


----------



## Alan P

Steve544 said:


> What bugs the hell out of me for any Blue Ray disc are the numerous previews of other films and advertisements for the blue ray format itself. And they have the nerve to call these ads 'extras' when all they do is take up disc space calling for even more compression of the film you are paying for.


One of the big reasons I got a NAS and now rip all my discs to MKV. No previews or ads for me, straight to the movie.


----------



## citsur86

Alan P said:


> One of the big reasons I got a NAS and now rip all my discs to MKV. No previews or ads for me, straight to the movie.


What's NAS?


----------



## galonzo

@citsur86 , NAS=Network Attached Storage


----------



## MrGrey

I've been using the "Promise Technology 24TB Pegasus2 R8 Thunderbolt 2 RAID Storage Array" with a client for a few weeks and I seriously want to get one for my home. Its takes REDCODE RAW files like it's nothing!, it's seriously mental and would be amazing for keeping Blu-Ray disc backups on standby and organized.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## javanpohl

MrGrey said:


> I've been using the "Promise Technology 24TB Pegasus2 R8 Thunderbolt 2 RAID Storage Array" with a client for a few weeks and I seriously want to get one for my home. Its takes REDCODE RAW files like it's nothing!, it's seriously mental and would be amazing for keeping Blu-Ray disc backups on standby and organized.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


"client" as in a person or software?


----------



## MrGrey

javanpohl said:


> "client" as in a person or software?


A person

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan P

MrGrey said:


> I've been using the "Promise Technology 24TB Pegasus2 R8 Thunderbolt 2 RAID Storage Array" with a client for a few weeks and I seriously want to get one for my home. Its takes REDCODE RAW files like it's nothing!, it's seriously mental and would be amazing for keeping Blu-Ray disc backups on standby and organized.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Complete overkill for streaming MKVs...that kind of horsepower would just be wasted. I have 32TB of storage (24TB usable) for "only" $1600. 

EDIT: But, who knows what kind of horsepower will be needed to stream 4K.


----------



## MrGrey

Alan P said:


> Complete overkill for streaming MKVs...that kind of horsepower would just be wasted. I have 32TB of storage (24TB usable) for "only" $1600.
> 
> EDIT: But, who knows what kind of horsepower will be needed to stream 4K.


O yeah i totally know its overkill but i also wanted to test how it works with a few programs that spit out large GB of data per file and i don't want to waste cash on SSD at the moment. when it comes 4k decoding i honestly think any HDD and a fast GPU will do the job easy with the H.265 codec file size and bit-rate not being too different but who knows. with HDCP 2.2 you will need to buy all new hardcore anyways so HA consumers suck it.... and its already useless.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Any guys here see Deep Water Horizon in the theaters yet? Very active bass in the film, and a great Atmos effects! This will be a day one buy for me and I hope the LFe isn't neutered!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

*HBO'S Westworld
Television Series |2016|
S1E1 - The Original 
















*​


----------



## jasonmichaelh

galonzo said:


> If you're already invested in immersive audio, it would make sense to just upgrade your player to a ~$300-$700 UHD player and start purchasing UHD disks for the extra $5 or so; most UHD players have a secondary HDMI 1.4 out for audio (_but not the XBOX 1S !!!_), and the picture will be output as 2K SDR (at least this is the case with my Sammy UHD player when connected to my 1080p Panny Plasma).


No love for 3D enthusiasts that way though. I was on the fence whether I would watch X-Men Apocalypse in 3D or with Atmos in 4K (non HDR TV), so I pre-ordered both disks with the intention to cancel one of them. Oops didn't cancel so we just finished watching in 3D with Atmos sound. It was a bit tricky to get two players synced but it worked pretty well 

There were some pretty cool bass moments in this movie - one of my favorites was when Magneto has the sphere of debris around him and Quicksilver is trying to push through it.


----------



## galonzo

Well, then there's _that_ @jasonmichaelh , but it sounds like you have it figured out! (albeit, a slightly more expensive solution; having to buy both the 3d _and_ UHD )


----------



## javanpohl

jasonmichaelh said:


> No love for 3D enthusiasts that way though. I was on the fence whether I would watch X-Men Apocalypse in 3D or with Atmos in 4K (non HDR TV), so I pre-ordered both disks with the intention to cancel one of them. Oops didn't cancel so we just finished watching in 3D with Atmos sound. It was a bit tricky to get two players synced but it worked pretty well
> 
> There were some pretty cool bass moments in this movie - one of my favorites was when Magneto has the sphere of debris around him and Quicksilver is trying to push through it.


That does sound tricky. I was wondering if I could merge the Atmos audio track and 3D video file like I did for Gravity, but, after watching it in DTS with the Neo:x upmixer, I don't know if I feel like Atmos would be enough of an upgrade to go through the trouble. The upmixer worked pretty damn well, one of the better upmixed tracks I've heard. 

Bass seemed pretty intense deeper down on this one. Been a while since I've heard my subs whimper.


----------



## Jrek

jasonmichaelh said:


> No love for 3D enthusiasts that way though. I was on the fence whether I would watch X-Men Apocalypse in 3D or with Atmos in 4K (non HDR TV), so I pre-ordered both disks with the intention to cancel one of them. Oops didn't cancel so we just finished watching in 3D with Atmos sound. It was a bit tricky to get two players synced but it worked pretty well
> 
> There were some pretty cool bass moments in this movie - one of my favorites was when Magneto has the sphere of debris around him and Quicksilver is trying to push through it.


Yeah that's what I've been doing all along.Gravity,The Martian.Goosebumps,Pixels,Man of Steel,Star Trek Into Darkness etc. 3d with atmos is awesome. Little tricky at first but I've actually gotten pretty good at syncing them up to the point where it's really no big deal now. So worth it to have 3d and atmos they really go together great. Thanks Jim


----------



## rhed

Watched Xmen Apocalypse last night in DSU mode. Fun kinda bass too. Liked that movie more the CW.


----------



## asere

rhed said:


> Watched Xmen Apocalypse last night in DSU mode. Fun kinda bass too. Liked that movie more the CW.


If the track is 5.1 say Truehd and you have heights. You can select DSU?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

rhed said:


> Watched Xmen Apocalypse last night in DSU mode. Fun kinda bass too. Liked that movie more the CW.


Too bad they left ATMOS off the bd. It's probably THeE best atmos disc out there 

Not to mention the uhd on this disc is top notch


----------



## rhed

asere said:


> If the track is 5.1 say Truehd and you have heights. You can select DSU?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Yes.. My Pioneer avr does anyway. And it does the job well too.


----------



## asere

rhed said:


> Yes.. My Pioneer avr does anyway. And it does the job well too.


Thanks. I had a dsu capable avr and my memory was cloudy.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

*O man Star Trek Beyond is gonna be a big letdown if the blu-ray audio isn't different from what i just heard and saw ... 40hz falloff with nothing higher than -22db 

**







*​


----------



## citsur86

MrGrey said:


> *O man Star Trek Beyond is gonna be a big letdown if the blu-ray audio isn't different from what i just heard and saw ... 40hz falloff with nothing higher than -22db *​


*



Where did you see this?! The sound was awesome in the theater I thought.*​


----------



## MrGrey

citsur86 said:


> Where did you see this?! The sound was awesome in the theater I thought.


Yeah we'll have to wait but the graph does not lie, also it's packed with Midbass so an high level of that will make it sound epic especially in the loud theathers. but let's wait and see what the Blu-ray holds. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Simonian

citsur86 said:


> Where did you see this?! The sound was awesome in the theater I thought.


That's because bass above 30hz can still sound awesome. 

Too many forget that around here.


----------



## MrGrey

Scott Simonian said:


> That's because bass above 30hz can still sound awesome.
> 
> Too many forget that around here.


What's next about 80hz? 😂 if the Blu-ray release has the same audio allot of people here will be extremely upset because it sounded hollow and weak.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Simonian

Just sayin', people forget that bass above 30hz can sound cool and be impressed by it.

People hear/feel awesome 30hz and think it's 10hz all the time.


----------



## jasonmichaelh

galonzo said:


> Well, then there's _that_ @jasonmichaelh , but it sounds like you have it figured out! (albeit, a slightly more expensive solution; having to buy both the 3d _and_ UHD )


YEAH! $50 total per movie is a little too much 



javanpohl said:


> That does sound tricky. I was wondering if I could merge the Atmos audio track and 3D video file like I did for Gravity, but, after watching it in DTS with the Neo:x upmixer, I don't know if I feel like Atmos would be enough of an upgrade to go through the trouble. The upmixer worked pretty damn well, one of the better upmixed tracks I've heard.


I gave that a try with Gravity but never got it to work. PM me your solution?



Jrek said:


> Yeah that's what I've been doing all along.Gravity,The Martian.Goosebumps,Pixels,Man of Steel,Star Trek Into Darkness etc. 3d with atmos is awesome. Little tricky at first but I've actually gotten pretty good at syncing them up to the point where it's really no big deal now. So worth it to have 3d and atmos they really go together great. Thanks Jim


+1 to that. Practically VR!



Brian Fineberg said:


> Too bad they left ATMOS off the bd. It's probably THeE best atmos disc out there
> 
> Not to mention the uhd on this disc is top notch


The upmixers work great but I'm really happy we got to hear the Atmos track on this one. I'm still itching for a good UHD display, but that would make it even harder to decide which format to watch!


----------



## citsur86

Scott Simonian said:


> Just sayin', people forget that bass above 30hz can sound cool and be impressed by it.
> 
> People hear/feel awesome 30hz and think it's 10hz all the time.




That's true. But my FV15HP goes down to 12hz so I do like the ULF stuff too and know the difference in sound between that at 30hz+. They both have their place in movies, IMHO.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Scott Simonian said:


> That's because bass above 30hz can still sound awesome.
> 
> Too many forget that around here.


its proven with the MBM craze going on


----------



## coolrda

Scott Simonian said:


> That's because bass above 30hz can still sound awesome.
> 
> Too many forget that around here.


You change hertz like I change underwear. How am I suppose to keep up?


----------



## javanpohl

jasonmichaelh said:


> I gave that a try with Gravity but never got it to work. PM me your solution?


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/39-networking-media-servers-content-streaming/1939705-gravity-3d-mkv-atmos-how-do.html


----------



## Kurolicious

MrGrey said:


> *O man Star Trek Beyond is gonna be a big letdown if the blu-ray audio isn't different from what i just heard and saw ... 40hz falloff with nothing higher than -22db
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


This probably confirms what I heard in the theater. The previews before the movie were vibrating my seat but when the movie was playing it sounded weak. When the Enterprise crashed into the planet, I turned to my friend and said, "That should have rocked the theater but it sounded a bit lame".


----------



## citsur86

Kurolicious said:


> This probably confirms what I heard in the theater. The previews before the movie were vibrating my seat but when the movie was playing it sounded weak. When the Enterprise crashed into the planet, I turned to my friend and said, "That should have rocked the theater but it sounded a bit lame".




Ugh man I guess I wasn't paying attention quite enough. All I remember is leaving the theater having loved the movie and thinking the bass was good. I think I made a comment like that on this thread when the movie had first come out. Either way I have it on preorder and we'll know in early November.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Brian Fineberg said:


> its proven with the MBM craze going on





coolrda said:


> How am I suppose to keep up?


A lot of people could do with upgrading their mains to more manly ones, I suppose.


----------



## Scott Simonian

citsur86 said:


> They both have their place in movies, IMHO.


Well duh. 

Who is saying it's not?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Scott Simonian said:


> A lot of people could do with upgrading their mains to more manly ones, I suppose.


Mine are quite manly.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Brian Fineberg said:


> Mine are quite manly.


So when I say "a lot of people", you take it personally?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Scott Simonian said:


> So when I say "a lot of people", you take it personally?


Aren't I a lot of people. Haha 

I was saying it more tongue in cheek


----------



## SeriouslyBass

Hey guys I'm looking for a little help. What is the difference between the red and green curves on these plots?


----------



## lizrussspike

SeriouslyBass said:


> Hey guys I'm looking for a little help. What is the difference between the red and green curves on these plots?


_Red is avg levels throughout the movie. 

Green is peak _


----------



## Kini62

citsur86 said:


> That's true. But my FV15HP goes down to 12hz so I do like the ULF stuff too and know the difference in sound between that at 30hz+. They both have their place in movies, IMHO.


Your FV15HP does not have enough output at 12hz to be felt unless you are in a small closet.


----------



## citsur86

Scott Simonian said:


> Well duh.
> 
> Who is saying it's not?




No one - my comment is not implying anyone did. Just pointing out that I enjoy both ULF and midbass equally.


----------



## MrGrey

Kini62 said:


> Your FV15HP does not have enough output at 12hz to be felt unless you are in a small closet.


Lmao😂 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeriouslyBass

lizrussspike said:


> _Red is avg levels throughout the movie.
> 
> Green is peak _


Thank you! Sounds so simple now


----------



## citsur86

Kini62 said:


> Your FV15HP does not have enough output at 12hz to be felt unless you are in a small closet.




Well good thing I watch tv in a small closet then, huh?


----------



## beastaudio

You guys heard it here first....


"The Fourth Phase" aka, the sequel to "The Art of Flight" will blow your mind. @Mark Seaton @Jeff Permanian, Get your rigs ready for RMAF, and go ahead and have this!!!!!! Atmos and audio bliss....


----------



## Toe

That new Final Fantasy flick had quite a bit of hard hitting deeper stuff! The mix was a bit uneven otherwise, but the bass delivered. Not sure WTF the movie was about, but gorgeous visuals and a good amount of low end.


----------



## MrGrey

Toe said:


> That new Final Fantasy flick had quite a bit of hard hitting deeper stuff! The mix was a bit uneven otherwise, but the bass delivered. Not sure WTF the movie was about, but gorgeous visuals and a good amount of low end.


Ha yeah it was good, i never thought anyone here was gonna actually watch it so i never reported back. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

MrGrey said:


> Kingsglaive Final Fantasy XV |2016| Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/htnkOpknGok



Pretty awesome bass👍 it's very well used. the visuals is crazy especially the opening scene which is long and hectic. I've been ignoring these films for many years so I said what the hell and got it. I genuinely enjoyed it and I've never been a fan in the first place but it's so worth a rent.


----------



## raynist

beastaudio said:


> You guys heard it here first....
> 
> 
> "The Fourth Phase" aka, the sequel to "The Art of Flight" will blow your mind. @Mark Seaton @Jeff Permanian, Get your rigs ready for RMAF, and go ahead and have this!!!!!! Atmos and audio bliss....


Received this a few days ago but haven't watched it yet. Planning on watching it tomorrow


----------



## Toe

MrGrey said:


> Pretty awesome bass👍 it's very well used. the visuals is crazy especially the opening scene which is long and hectic. I've been ignoring these films for many years so I said what the hell and got it. I genuinely enjoyed it and I've never been a fan in the first place but it's so worth a rent.


I enjoyed it as well and had to give it a rent after seeing your graph!  There are other FF films it sounds like on blu ray? If so, I'm curious how the bass is on the others and I might have to give them a rent.


----------



## MrGrey

Toe said:


> I enjoyed it as well and had to give it a rent after seeing your graph!  There are other FF films it sounds like on blu ray? If so, I'm curious how the bass is on the others and I might have to rent the others.


I'm not sure, if you were to rent it would be super cheap but if it looks good I'd go for it, this was a lucky pick. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toe

raynist said:


> Received this a few days ago but haven't watched it yet. Planning on watching it tomorrow


Wow, so the blu ray is out?! Available on Amazon?


----------



## raynist

Toe said:


> Wow, so the blu ray is out?! Available on Amazon?


I ordered it directly from their site about 2 months ago. It arrived this Monday.

I had actually forgot about it until I received a shipping notice.


----------



## lizrussspike

Toe said:


> Wow, so the blu ray is out?! Available on Amazon?[/QUOTE
> Toe ,
> Amazon has as a free download?
> Will check tonight when I get home.
> https://www.amazon.com/Documentary-...9898&sr=8-1&keywords=the+fourth+phase+blu+ray


----------



## Toe

Thanks guys! Just placed my order. Cant WAIT to do a double feature with this and AoF!!!


----------



## beastaudio

Toe said:


> Wow, so the blu ray is out?! Available on Amazon?





lizrussspike said:


> Toe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so the blu ray is out?! Available on Amazon?[/QUOTE
> Toe ,
> Amazon has as a free download?
> Will check tonight when I get home.
> https://www.amazon.com/Documentary-...9898&sr=8-1&keywords=the+fourth+phase+blu+ray
> 
> 
> 
> Get it from Asymbol, T-rice's Co. through the redbull media order site. The DL I don't think will have the atmos mix, but I could be wrong.
Click to expand...


----------



## raynist

beastaudio said:


> You guys heard it here first....
> 
> 
> "The Fourth Phase" aka, the sequel to "The Art of Flight" will blow your mind. @Mark Seaton @Jeff Permanian, Get your rigs ready for RMAF, and go ahead and have this!!!!!! Atmos and audio bliss....


The bass at the 1 hour 14 minute mark was intense! Great bass throughout. I think I like the music better from Art of Flight but better bass in this one. Very cool camera work too.


----------



## kaeo15

Just watched "The Fourth Phase" as I am a huge fan of "The Art of Flight". Holy crap! Rattled soap containers off the shelves in the main floor bathroom (Media room in basement). XV30FSE was putting in work.


----------



## audiofan1

*XMen Apocalypse *

Just finished and man what a dynamic range ,clarity, sofa and room locking ride! I was timid at first and started out around -14db but soon punched it to -6.5 and unleashed a beast of a sound track, its very reminiscent of Days of Future Past coupled with the level that was missing from it. This is a well executed mix but will admit to buying the Ultra HD version + Blu Ray but the later which contains an Atmos mix will have to wait till a later date once I get the player and display. Poor me But that left the playback in the hands of DTS Neural: X  and man did it take this native DTS MSTR 7.1 mix to the next level I can just hardly wait to view it again but @ reference volume as suspect it's only going to get better.

Special shout out to my favorite marvel character which the movie did only ok in my book on him


----------



## brahman12

Yeah, I watched X-Men Apocalypse last night as well. Definitely agree....this is a fun mix with some muscles. I can't tell you how deep it digs, I'll leave that to Se?or Grey... but it was shaking my couch and the family was grinning from ear to ear. I didn't even listen as loudly as I usually do due to the whole fams being with me. Can't wait to hear this bumped up a few decibels. Topped off the night with Warcraft. A good number of scenes have strong and fun couch shaking power. Overall great night for bass.


----------



## PioManiac

X-Men Apocalypse was well worth the extra for 4K/UHD and Atmos!

Reference Quality Video too...


JVC-X750 (RS500) 120" screen , 9 foot viewing distance... 





































...shot from my samsung smartphone


----------



## audiofan1

Oh Yeah!

Forgot to mention I followed X Men A up with Conjuring 2 and while not like the first it had its own personal moments of room pounding bass! And to top it off! 

Atmos


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Oh Yeah!
> 
> Forgot to mention I followed X Men A up with Conjuring 2 and while not like the first it had its own personal moments of room pounding bass! And to top it off!
> 
> Atmos


We watched C2 last night and both of us thought the audio was extremely effective and really pulled you into the film! Excellent use of bass and surrounds and very dynamic audio to my ears.

Would you guys describe the new Xmen as a bass fest?

Watched the first few episodes of Ash vs Evil Dead and wow, surprisingly great bass!


----------



## PioManiac

Toe said:


> We watched C2 last night and both of us thought the audio was extremely effective and really pulled you into the film! Excellent use of bass and surrounds and very dynamic audio to my ears.
> 
> Would you guys describe the new Xmen as a bass fest?
> 
> Watched the first few episodes of Ash vs Evil Dead and wow, surprisingly great bass!


I have to admit the little woman was home on first viewing,
so I did not have X-Men Apocalypse at my "preferred" listening levels.

She hates when the glasses in the kitchen cabinets (one floor above) and pictures on the walls are adjusted by the subwoofers at my favorite play levels in the basement HT


----------



## Toe

PioManiac said:


> I have to admit the little woman was home on first viewing,
> so I did not have X-Men Apocalypse at my "preferred" listening levels.
> 
> She hates when the glasses in the kitchen cabinets (one floor above) and pictures on the walls are adjusted by the subwoofers at my favorite play levels in the basement HT


They can get sensitive about that stuff!  Those problems flew out the window for me once I kicked the last one out. And the current GF wonders why I don't want to live with her and her kids!  A vibrating house wouldn't fly on Fri night when the kids are in bed by 9 or so!  I just don't know how to listen below reference unless the kids are actually in the room at which point I do turn it down for the sake of their hearing.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> We watched C2 last night and both of us thought the audio was extremely effective and really pulled you into the film! Excellent use of bass and surrounds and very dynamic audio to my ears.
> 
> Would you guys describe the new Xmen as a bass fest?
> 
> Watched the first few episodes of Ash vs Evil Dead and wow, surprisingly great bass!


Yes Xmen was a bass fest and since you have reference volume fetish its just going to be a good time but be prepared for those dynamic peaks as they will have you feeling your below the shuttle during take off


----------



## NorthSky

PioManiac said:


> X-Men Apocalypse was well worth the extra for 4K/UHD and Atmos!
> 
> Reference Quality Video too...
> 
> 
> JVC-X750 (RS500) 120" screen , 9 foot viewing distance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...shot from my samsung smartphone


*WoW!*


----------



## MrGrey

*Independence Day: Resurgence |2016| Graph

BD - DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1
4K UHD BD - Dolby Atmos
*


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MrGrey said:


> *Independence Day: Resurgence |2016| Graph
> 
> BD - DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1
> 4K UHD BD - Dolby Atmos
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/LbduDRH2m2M​


Well that BLOWS!


----------



## buddhamus

Brian Fineberg said:


> Well that BLOWS!


That's fkn shocking .... I actually didn't mind the the movie either. Download for me now lol.... I refuse to buy movies who have audio cut offs like this. I didn't spend money on my theater to be jibbed like this. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## GPBURNS

Brian Fineberg said:


> Well that BLOWS!


looks brutal


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ 

I'm picking up a copy for old times sake Besides who know's how well its executed


----------



## Brian Fineberg

audiofan1 said:


> ^^^
> 
> I'm picking up a copy for old times sake Besides who know's how well its executed


Haha. I don't ever NOT but a movie cause of a graph


----------



## MrGrey

For a film that's was shot on powerful digital cameras Independence Day: Resurgence has some disgusting, annoying and distracting film noise, which i KNOW was added later on which makes me even more pissed off.


----------



## beastaudio

audiofan1 said:


> Oh Yeah!
> 
> Forgot to mention I followed X Men A up with Conjuring 2 and while not like the first it had its own personal moments of room pounding bass! And to top it off!
> 
> Atmos


The atmos track on that movie was absolutely fantastic.

On the ID4:R front, another member said it was so bad he almost cut it off to watch the vice presidential debate instead. That's not a good sign to me. Not at all....


----------



## PioManiac

I think I'll wait for Ralph's review on ID4:R,

This one Gets the nod for sure though, in 4K/UHD with Atmos:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...7025-pacific-rim-ultra-hd-blu-ray-review.html










None in stock locally so I ordered mine on line, should have it by next week.

Anyone graph the new 4K/Atmos Pacific Rim yet?


----------



## audiofan1

beastaudio said:


> The atmos track on that movie was absolutely fantastic.
> 
> On the ID4:R front, another member said it was so bad he almost cut it off to watch the vice presidential debate instead. That's not a good sign to me. Not at all....


 Now that's bad!

Yeah I'm looking forward to the HDR/Atmos it will be a treat for sure!


----------



## healthnut

PioManiac said:


> I have to admit the little woman was home on first viewing,
> 
> so I did not have X-Men Apocalypse at my "preferred" listening levels.
> 
> 
> 
> She hates when the glasses in the kitchen cabinets (one floor above) and pictures on the walls are adjusted by the subwoofers at my favorite play levels in the basement HT




I hear you.. I'm 7 months into a costly soundproofing and reconstruction project precipitated by that very issue.


----------



## terminal33

PioManiac said:


> I think I'll wait for Ralph's review on ID4:R,
> 
> This one Gets the nod for sure though, in 4K/UHD with Atmos:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...7025-pacific-rim-ultra-hd-blu-ray-review.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None in stock locally so I ordered mine on line, should have it by next week.
> 
> Anyone graph the new 4K/Atmos Pacific Rim yet?


Where did you order it from? Scamazon is too high right now.


----------



## PioManiac

terminal33 said:


> Where did you order it from? Scamazon is too high right now.


BestBuy (in Canada)

Scamazon.CA in Canada is the worst at $65


----------



## MrGrey

PioManiac said:


> BestBuy (in Canada)
> 
> Scamazon.CA in Canada is the worst at $65


Lmao what?! That's some wild pricing right there, it's $37 in the USA at the moment. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## PioManiac

MrGrey said:


> Lmao what?! That's some wild pricing right there, it's $37 in the USA at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


It's $29 at BestBuy.com right now,
$43 at BestBuy.ca (in Canada) 

I paid $33CAN after cashing in $10 in rewards points
(about $25USD)

Its hit&miss with BestBuy and Amazon up here,
I'll have the new Tarzan on 4K tomorrow from Amazon.ca ($29)
...Same movie at BB.ca was $5 more










That's about $23USD


----------



## asere

Oh my oh my! I started watching Darling on Netflix with master volume at -25. The room is 5200cf and the house not the room but the house rattled. The kids woke up from the picture frames vibrating and the rattle.
Idk guys this movie his really low. I've had near field experience but not where my entire home rattles.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## brahman12

I would say that X-Men is not so much a bassfest...but it definitely has plentiful and solid bass. 

Just finished watching Amazing Spider-Man 2 and Olympus Has Fallen....lots of thumping in those two flicks. I thought John Wick was violent but Olympus Has Fallen is pretty gritty itself. Also the movie Noah with Russell Crowe had some powerful bass scenes throughout especially in the beginning and during the storm sequence. Overall a great sound mix and great visuals but not very biblically accurate....takes a very wide left turn in the middle but I enjoyed it for what it is and liked it much better than Gods and Kings.


----------



## asere

Can someone please graph Darling on Netflix? That movie hits really low.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

asere said:


> Can someone please graph Darling on Netflix? That movie hits really low.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 I added it to my list and will measure it with my room

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## citsur86

I've been watching Westworld on HBO. Sound FX aren't anything extraordinary, but the music is rendered nicely to my ears. Has anyone done a graph of that show yet?


----------



## healthnut

brahman12 said:


> I would say that X-Men is not so much a bassfest...but it definitely has plentiful and solid bass.
> 
> Just finished watching Amazing Spider-Man 2 and Olympus Has Fallen....lots of thumping in those two flicks. I thought John Wick was violent but Olympus Has Fallen is pretty gritty itself. Also the movie Noah with Russell Crowe had some powerful bass scenes throughout especially in the beginning and during the storm sequence. Overall a great sound mix and great visuals but not very biblically accurate....takes a very wide left turn in the middle but I enjoyed it for what it is and liked it much better than Gods and Kings.




Agreed...I wish they'd respect the original material more when producing biblical epics.


----------



## asere

audiofan1 said:


> I added it to my list and will measure it with my room
> 
> Thanks for the heads up


Sure and please show us


----------



## brahman12

healthnut said:


> Agreed...I wish they'd respect the original material more when producing biblical epics.




I don't know why Hollywood has such a hard time making an accurate depiction of these wonderful Biblical stories.....recently, it almost always starts off OK then turns into something weird, lol. I just couldn't get into Gods and Kings at all...production value was good, but it was way off from what I was expecting (I don't read reviews much or watch trailers for fear of spoilers). Was really expecting an excellent film from Sir Ridley Scott. Noah was closer to being somewhat accurate, but had a lot of mishmash from folklore and fantasy thrown into it, especially mid way through. However, I felt that it was all around better than Gods and Kings, and I enjoyed it for the most part. Those two epics could have been outstanding using Hollywood's big budgets and technical savvy, but also hitting home with original intent. Haven't seen the remake of Ben-Hur yet and I am holding out hope it is awesome. The old Cecil B. Demille classic, The Ten Commandments, tried to remain fairly faithful to the originally written material and is a beloved, financially successful film. The Passion (regardless of Mel's abhorrent personal behavior and ultimate downfall) was very accurate and was a box office smash hit. So, the wandering off into space adaptations of late have me scratching my head. But, art is art, and thus every artist has his or her own free will to create.


----------



## MrGrey

citsur86 said:


> I've been watching Westworld on HBO. Sound FX aren't anything extraordinary, but the music is rendered nicely to my ears. Has anyone done a graph of that show yet?


*Only the first episode,









*​


----------



## asere

Ok I just put in the opening scene for Edge of Tomorrow and the same LFE scene from the movie Darling. The Edge of Tomorrow opening rattles only one area of the family room. Darling rattles the family room and dinning room plus the kids room. 
Can someone post a graph here for both movies for comparison?
I knew Edge hits low but I'm really impressed with Darling even more.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## basshead81

I thought Independence Resurgence was enjoyable...lots of bass just nothing deep. It definitely will leave you with blue balls if you were expecting anything below 30hz. It had so much potential...sigh.


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ LoL!

Cold shower


----------



## Patriot666

Sekosche said:


> Not a movie this, but this TV show has ridiculous bass: Ash vs Evil Dead season 1 on bluray. We watched episodes 1-5 tonight, and the first episode has more bass than any TV series I've heard. The show has reference quality audio/video and awesome amounts of low rumbling bass throughout!




I'm really glad to hear this. I can't wait to watch it. It was a blind buy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## healthnut

brahman12 said:


> I don't know why Hollywood has such a hard time making an accurate depiction of these wonderful Biblical stories.....recently, it almost always starts off OK then turns into something weird, lol. I just couldn't get into Gods and Kings at all...production value was good, but it was way off from what I was expecting (I don't read reviews much or watch trailers for fear of spoilers). Was really expecting an excellent film from Sir Ridley Scott. Noah was closer to being somewhat accurate, but had a lot of mishmash from folklore and fantasy thrown into it, especially mid way through. However, I felt that it was all around better than Gods and Kings, and I enjoyed it for the most part. Those two epics could have been outstanding using Hollywood's big budgets and technical savvy, but also hitting home with original intent. Haven't seen the remake of Ben-Hur yet and I am holding out hope it is awesome. The old Cecil B. Demille classic, The Ten Commandments, tried to remain fairly faithful to the originally written material and is a beloved, financially successful film. The Passion (regardless of Mel's abhorrent personal behavior and ultimate downfall) was very accurate and was a box office smash hit. So, the wandering off into space adaptations of late have me scratching my head. But, art is art, and thus every artist has his or her own free will to create.




Given the producers of Ben Hur, it should prove accurate and well-done, I'm looking forward to watching it. I think the movie industry underestimates how well an accurate, well-made film would do at the box office.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sekosche

asere said:


> Ok I just put in the opening scene for Edge of Tomorrow and the same LFE scene from the movie Darling. The Edge of Tomorrow opening rattles only one area of the family room. Darling rattles the family room and dinning room plus the kids room.
> Can someone post a graph here for both movies for comparison?
> I knew Edge hits low but I'm really impressed with Darling even more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Where is this scene? I'm 18 minutes into Darling listening at reference and there was one tiny bass drop around the 00:14:20 mark. That's the only bass I've heard/felt...guess I'll leave it on in the background.

Guess I should have watched a bit more, as there is a very solid bass drop at 00:26:00. Sounds very similar to the WWZ grenade scene or any bass drop for that matter. I'll finish it up now, glad it's a short film.

There's a little more bass in the second half of the movie, but nothing worth even mentioning. If the genre doesn't appeal to you, I'd watch the scene at 26 minutes in and skip the rest of the movie.


----------



## Toe

Patriot666 said:


> I'm really glad to hear this. I can't wait to watch it. It was a blind buy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree with Sekosche. I watched disc 1 last weekend and was surprised by how much GREAT bass there was! I also rented Civil War and the LFE in Ash vs Evil Dead put that big budget film to shame. Thought the show was an absolute blast as well and can't wait to get disc 2 from Netflix. 

EDIT: Lucky me....disc 2 was in the mailbox today.


----------



## asere

Sekosche said:


> Where is this scene? I'm 18 minutes into Darling listening at reference and there was one tiny bass drop around the 00:14:20 mark. That's the only bass I've heard/felt...guess I'll leave it on in the background.
> 
> Guess I should have watched a bit more, as there is a very solid bass drop at 00:26:00. Sounds very similar to the WWZ grenade scene or any bass drop for that matter. I'll finish it up now, glad it's a short film.
> 
> There's a little more bass in the second half of the movie, but nothing worth even mentioning. If the genre doesn't appeal to you, I'd watch the scene at 26 minutes in and skip the rest of the movie.


It's right at the beginning first 15 mins. Right after she tries to open the door. I'll have to try the 26 mark you mentioned. I'll watch it all the way as I enjoy horror films.
Based on your profile you have PSA subs correct? If that's the case you should be able to hear/feel the house vibrate. I did at MV-25

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## chucky7

basshead81 said:


> I thought Independence Resurgence was enjoyable...lots of bass just nothing deep. It definitely will leave you with blue balls if you were expecting anything below 30hz. It had so much potential...sigh.


I watched it last weekend. Not impressed. Then again, ID4 (1996) also wasn't that impressive back then so...


----------



## coolrda

brahman12 said:


> I would say that X-Men is not so much a bassfest...but it definitely has plentiful and solid bass.
> 
> Just finished watching Amazing Spider-Man 2 and Olympus Has Fallen....lots of thumping in those two flicks. I thought John Wick was violent but Olympus Has Fallen is pretty gritty itself. Also the movie Noah with Russell Crowe had some powerful bass scenes throughout especially in the beginning and during the storm sequence. Overall a great sound mix and great visuals but not very biblically accurate....takes a very wide left turn in the middle but I enjoyed it for what it is and liked it much better than Gods and Kings.


Uh huh. I read that in the Bible and no mention of the Decepticons building the Ark.


----------



## bgtighe23

coolrda said:


> Uh huh. I read that in the Bible and no mention of the Decepticons building the Ark.


Auto-bots helped the humans, well human, build the Ark and the Decepticons came to destroy it and everything else Geez...get it right. 

Were you not at the first supper? Topic of the hour...


----------



## MrGrey

*Angels & Demons |2009| graph

BD -DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1
4K UHD BD - ATMOS














*​


----------



## audiofan1

asere said:


> It's right at the beginning first 15 mins. Right after she tries to open the door. I'll have to try the 26 mark you mentioned. I'll watch it all the way as I enjoy horror films.
> Based on your profile you have PSA subs correct? If that's the case you should be able to hear/feel the house vibrate. I did at MV-25
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 It did ping the subs to rattle the room and windows when there Seems to be good somewhere around 18-25hz (graph) Its very well done bass but not a ton of it.

Thanks for recommendation.


----------



## asere

audiofan1 said:


> It did ping the subs to rattle the room and windows when there Seems to be good somewhere around 18-25hz (graph) Its very well done bass but not a ton of it.
> 
> Thanks for recommendation.


Did it rattle areas outside the viewing room too or just the viewing room?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

asere said:


> Did it rattle areas outside the viewing room too or just the viewing room?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 I for the most part have went through the house over the years to subdue vibrations and most rattles (nothing against walls,pictures ,fixtures etc..) as best I can but nothing really can stop pressure at certain frequencies at which the room resonates from flex. When that window I secured more than once rattles the bass is serious when a certain door does (like the killer spike ,jolt from Jupiter Ascending) its very serious bass. I'm sure if I were in other parts of the house (including outside) The bass wave was still doing damage


----------



## asere

audiofan1 said:


> I for the most part have went through the house over the years to subdue vibrations and most rattles (nothing against walls,pictures ,fixtures etc..) as best I can but nothing really can stop pressure at certain frequencies at which the room resonates from flex. When that window I secured more than once rattles the bass is serious when a certain door does (like the killer spike ,jolt from Jupiter Ascending) its very serious bass. I'm sure if I were in other parts of the house (including outside) The bass wave was still doing damage


Glad to hear that the KK doesn't forgive 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

asere said:


> Glad to hear that the KK doesn't forgive
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 "Deft and smooth", They're "yin and yang", even better "the iron fist in the velvet glove"


----------



## raynist

The final fantasy movie kingsglaive is a bass fest. 

Not a great movie but the animation is very impressive at times. Was this one graphed?

Edit: found it

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...movies-frequency-charts-868.html#post46968593


----------



## audiofan1

raynist said:


> The final fantasy movie kingsglaive is a bass fest.
> 
> Not a great movie but the animation is very impressive at times. Was this one graphed?
> 
> Edit: found it
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...movies-frequency-charts-868.html#post46968593


 Good to hear since Netflix skipped two other movies and sent it. I'm a fan and I do own the first on dvd . I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Mongo171

Anything decent about Central Intelligence?


----------



## discone

raynist said:


> The final fantasy movie kingsglaive is a bass fest.
> 
> Not a great movie but the animation is very impressive at times. Was this one graphed?
> 
> Edit: found it
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...movies-frequency-charts-868.html#post46968593


I agree!! Thank's to MrGrey for posting this film. Being a semi-gamer and playing both 7 & 11 I was curious if a Gold Chocobo would be shown? I liked how they made the reference though.


----------



## MrGrey

*Lights Out |2016| Graph















*​


----------



## MrGrey

*Skiptrace |2016| Graph 


















*​


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


> *Lights Out |2016| Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/6LiKKFZyhRU
> *​


Thank you! Could be better. Can you graph Don't Breathe?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

asere said:


> Thank you! Could be better. Can you graph Don't Breathe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


That film is still in theaters.


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


> That film is still in theaters.


Wow I thought by now it would be on Bd.
Do you have access to the film Darling on Netflix? Would love to see a graph for that one.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

asere said:


> Wow I thought by now it would be on Bd.
> Do you have access to the film Darling on Netflix? Would love to see a graph for that one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Sure on problem, I'm knee deep in horror already so why not


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


> Sure on problem, I'm knee deep in horror already so why not


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## basshead81

Was suicide squad graphed yet?


----------



## raynist

basshead81 said:


> Was suicide squad graphed yet?


Blu Ray release is 2 months away. Probabaly not even on torrent sites yet?


----------



## audiofan1

discone said:


> I agree!! Thank's to MrGrey for posting this film. Being a semi-gamer and playing both 7 & 11 I was curious if a Gold Chocobo would be shown? I liked how they made the reference though.


 Just an incredible bass fest! Tons of variation and a moment that deserves a nod for yeah that was coollllll


Spoiler



The power goes down and the it drains not one or two but three times hitting the room hard


 Loved it


----------



## asere

audiofan1 said:


> Just an incredible bass fest! Tons of variation and a moment that deserves a nod for yeah that was coollllll
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The power goes down and the it drains not one or two but three times hitting the room hard
> 
> 
> Loved it


Is this for Ghost Protocol?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## raynist

asere said:


> Is this for Ghost Protocol?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


New Final Fantasy movie.


----------



## MrGrey

*Darling |2015| Graph

















*​


----------



## MrGrey

* Nerve |2016| Graph














*​


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


> *Darling |2015| Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/IOU66ZKJtoY
> *​


Thank you. I knew there was a nice lfe surge around 18hz.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

audiofan1 said:


> It did ping the subs to rattle the room and windows when there Seems to be good somewhere around 18-25hz (graph) Its very well done bass but not a ton of it.
> 
> Thanks for recommendation.





asere said:


> Thank you. I knew there was a nice lfe surge around 18hz.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



Ha! nailed it I know the buzzes in my room well That's a massive spike at 18hz indeed

Thanks MrGrey for the graph


----------



## MrGrey

Well by the looks of it Star Trek (2009) will continue to be the star trek film I watch over and over for a bass fix and star trek experience. Star trek beyond is downright shameful. If anyone that worked on the audio in this film happens to pass by here you should be totally ashamed of this mess. A God damn 40hz falloff is not not acceptable for a 185 million dollar film from a multi billion dollar corpuration in 2016 or from any person that has more than 5 mins of experence mixing films.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

*Star Trek Beyond |2016| Graph

**







**










*​


----------



## Patzig

MrGrey said:


> *Star Trek Beyond |2016| Graph
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


*

Unreal. How disappointing.*​


----------



## Brian Fineberg

35Hz extension?! this is worse than the Hobbit


----------



## NorthSky

Are there low frequency vibrations in space? If someone screams in space can we hear her? 

'Star Trek Beyond' is a sci-fi flick like others of that genre...'Star Wars', 'Pacific Rim', 'Tron Legacy', etc.; so to have that cut-off point @ 40Hz is lame, very. 
I too am very surprised by that graph above. It just doesn't fit, it doesn't belong in a bass thread, it's beyond imagination, what were they thinking!
Maybe the sound mixer fell asleep @ the sound effect mixing console?!? Yeah...most probably, or he was on ecstasy (the pink ones).


----------



## Toe

Star Trek Beyond just moved from a blind buy to a rent. Thanks for saving me $$$ Mr Grey.  What a shame parts 2 and 3 couldn't have the same amazing audio/bass as the first film.


----------



## tvuong

I had high hope for Star Trek but now hoping for some mid bass punch as I like Star Trek movie in general.


----------



## brahman12

*Final Fantasy Kingsglaive*



audiofan1 said:


> Just an incredible bass fest! Tons of variation and a moment that deserves a nod for yeah that was coollllll
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The power goes down and the it drains not one or two but three times hitting the room hard
> 
> 
> Loved it



I totally agree...I really enjoyed this one. The audio mix was top notch with highs being a bit restrained (but a welcome outcome) in my set up which allowed me to crank it up even higher. The bass was frequent and punching heavy. I watched this by myself (not with the kids) and still enjoyed it (if you like sci-fi fantasy anime) for what it is. The muscle/bass work in my theater set up is handled by two PSA V3600's...man I am so happy I bought these bad boys. It has really uplifted many movies that I have seen multiple times before...and it has allowed me to experience these bass fest types of flicks on a whole different level.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> Star Trek Beyond just moved from a blind buy to a rent. Thanks for saving me $$$ Mr Grey.  What a shame parts 2 and 3 couldn't have the same amazing audio/bass as the first film.


*Looks like the first is official the Goldie Locks of the three and a rental first here as well*



tvuong said:


> I had high hope for Star Trek but now hoping for some mid bass punch as I like Star Trek movie in general.


*I'm a Trekkie as well and let's hope at least for good mid bass punch.
*


----------



## brahman12

Toe said:


> Star Trek Beyond just moved from a blind buy to a rent. Thanks for saving me $$$ Mr Grey.  What a shame parts 2 and 3 couldn't have the same amazing audio/bass as the first film.




Toe, I know what mean here...I can't believe that graph that Mr. Grey put up for this one. Hopefully the mid-bass levels are sexy enough to carry me through the film. Unfortunately...I am not as strong as you are buddy....I *have to* buy this movie because my cinema inspired OCD just compels me to have each installment of any franchise I invest movie watching time on, lol. 


Happy Movie Watching!!!!


----------



## brahman12

*Tarzan*

I can understand how some of us may be on the fence about watching an adult (as in big people, not as in a Nina Hartley film) version of Tarzan but IMO it had terrific cinematography, an awesome sound design with excellent Atmos usage, and a decent smattering of strong bass scenes.
The whole family liked this one....again, I am not overly critical on and ultimately am just looking for a fun couple of hours of movie watching...outside of the technical execution this isn't Oscar time material, but it is fun and has some cool action scenes and pacing.


----------



## audiofan1

brahman12 said:


> I totally agree...I really enjoyed this one. The audio mix was top notch with highs being a bit restrained (but a welcome outcome) in my set up which allowed me to crank it up even higher. The bass was frequent and punching heavy. I watched this by myself (not with the kids) and still enjoyed it (if you like sci-fi fantasy anime) for what it is. The muscle/bass work in my theater set up is handled by two PSA V3600's...man I am so happy I bought these bad boys. It has really uplifted many movies that I have seen multiple times before...and it has allowed me to experience these bass fest types of flicks on a whole different level.


 I have no doubt the V3600's delivered an incredible bass experience on this one and I'm sure they have you scrambling though your collection for Hmm! whats next I also noticed the soft highs a bit as well but better than to hot any day.

Speaking of anime movies. *Batman Bad blood * has an incredible mix and some serious slam, and if your upmixing you won't believe how good it is


----------



## cuzed2

Toe said:


> Star Trek Beyond just moved from a blind buy to a rent. Thanks for saving me $$$ Mr Grey.  What a shame parts 2 and 3 couldn't have the same amazing audio/bass as the first film.


Mr Grey - THANK YOU !
From my local cinema experience I had high hopes for STB. That said; you just saved me some coin. I will reveal my new 18" near-field with much more capable source material


----------



## brahman12

audiofan1 said:


> I have no doubt the V3600's delivered an incredible bass experience on this one and I'm sure they have you scrambling though your collection for Hmm! whats next I also noticed the soft highs a bit as well but better than to hot any day.
> 
> Speaking of anime movies. *Batman Bad blood * has an incredible mix and some serious slam, and if your upmixing you won't believe how good it is




Thanks for the Batman Bad Blood recommendation.....I will check it out ASAP. I absolutely use DSU on everything non-Atmos, except for stereo mixed music (one of my few purist behaviors).


----------



## beastaudio

audiofan1 said:


> *Looks like the first is official the Goldie Locks of the three and a rental first here as well*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a Trekkie as well and let's hope at least for good mid bass punch.
> *


That looks to me like it might be top dog on the worst ULF cutoff of all time. Could we get an overlay of that and whatever Hobbit movie that was? Sheesh. Someone outa get fired for that I agree. Even the cinema standard of 30-35hz would be garbage. Definitely some midbass punch in there but nothing below to supplement. God, OUCH....


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

What the Frak STB, sheesh.


----------



## jasonmichaelh

💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩
💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩
💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩
💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩
💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩
💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩💩


mrgrey said:


> *star trek beyond |2016| graph
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> *​


----------



## audiofan1

beastaudio said:


> That looks to me like it might be top dog on the worst ULF cutoff of all time. Could we get an overlay of that and whatever Hobbit movie that was? Sheesh. Someone outa get fired for that I agree. Even the cinema standard of 30-35hz would be garbage. Definitely some midbass punch in there but nothing below to supplement. God, OUCH....


Guess we were do a Gaff 

Got a lead on the case and may explain everything


----------



## PioManiac

*S-t-b = w-t-f!!!*

I was hoping the Hobbit was a one-off gaff that may have slipped through the cracks,
there are a few others, but this should never happen on a Hollywood Block Buster
... 40Hz is outrageous 

I went back and found the spec-lab chart for The Hobbit:









...almost nothing below 40Hz
It is an 80Hz powerhouse though, 
right where most have their crossovers set for surround channels LOL! 

If this becomes a growing trend I may have picked the wrong time to finally upgrade my subs 

Can someone develop an app to fix this kind of B.S.?
(I know, wishful thinking )


----------



## raynist

PioManiac said:


> I was hoping the Hobbit was a one-off gaff that may have slipped through the cracks,
> there are a few others, but this should never happen on a Hollywood Block Buster
> ... 40Hz is outrageous
> 
> I went back and found the spec-lab chart for The Hobbit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...almost nothing below 40Hz
> It is an 80Hz powerhouse though,
> right where most have their crossovers set for surround channels LOL!
> 
> If this becomes a growing trend I may have picked the wrong time to finally upgrade my subs
> 
> Can someone develop an app to fix this kind of B.S.?
> (I know, wishful thinking )


http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/285-the-bass-eq-for-movies-thread/#entry3999


----------



## beastaudio

PioManiac said:


> I was hoping the Hobbit was a one-off gaff that may have slipped through the cracks,
> there are a few others, but this should never happen on a Hollywood Block Buster
> ... 40Hz is outrageous
> 
> I went back and found the spec-lab chart for The Hobbit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...almost nothing below 40Hz
> It is an 80Hz powerhouse though,
> right where most have their crossovers set for surround channels LOL!
> 
> If this becomes a growing trend I may have picked the wrong time to finally upgrade my subs
> 
> Can someone develop an app to fix this kind of B.S.?
> (I know, wishful thinking )


If you get a nanoAVR you can adjust the bass EQ and Max over at DB has done just that on quite a few of the blockbusters. Unfortunately some movies are just too far gone, but he has still managed to make some serious magic with his process. He brought a demo disc over of some clips and intro's where he had the BEQ on vs. the standard presentation and it was very eye-opening.


----------



## Patzig

raynist said:


> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/285-the-bass-eq-for-movies-thread/#entry3999


Wow, great thread, thanks for posting. Can't wait to pop some filters into JRiver and rewatch some of these.


----------



## MrGrey

*Batman: Bad Blood |2016| Graph

Holy mother of bass gods! 
the punches, gunshots are mental and I'm only running two speakers while listening to music, 
i cant wait to watch this later on with the other speakers an sub on. BUY!!

This is PG-13  
not even batgirl gets pampered, she got thrown and slapped around like a man lmao










NO CLIPPING




















*​


----------



## gene9p

how did they get a Star Trek Beyond disc already......???? What was the source for the test??


----------



## MrGrey

Tears man😢 watched it three times already. it's going to be an ATMOS track plus it's supposedly rated R. I hope it gets an amazing audio track that is not filtered to death. 




Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

MrGrey said:


> *Batman: Bad Blood |2016| Graph
> 
> Holy mother of bass gods!
> the punches, gunshots are mental and I'm only running two speakers while listening to music,
> i cant wait to watch this later on with the other speakers an sub on. BUY!!
> 
> This is PG-13
> not even batgirl gets pampered, she got thrown and slapped around like a man lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO CLIPPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/G-0bQpHlpdQ
> 
> 
> *​


And it waste no time getting to the slam fest, just hit play and put your gloves up


----------



## HeffeMusic

Hello MrGrey, did you ever post your chart on San Andreas? If you have can you please repost. I saw an old post with a graph that I cannot read? I prefer your graphs.😀


----------



## MrGrey

HeffeMusic said:


> Hello MrGrey, did you ever post your chart on San Andreas? If you have can you please repost. I saw an old post with a graph that I cannot read? I prefer your graphs.😀


i never posted one but you can see one here, 

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/509-san-andreas-discussion-and-poll/


----------



## PioManiac




----------



## HeffeMusic

PioManiac said:


>


Wow, thanks guys so it does dig down deep -9! Thanks for that.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

HeffeMusic said:


> Wow, thanks guys so it does dig down deep -9! Thanks for that.


not really...only digs to about 22hz pretty disappointing for an earthquake movie


----------



## PioManiac

HeffeMusic said:


> Wow, thanks guys so it does dig down deep -9! Thanks for that.


There's a pretty significant drop off in amplitude below 30Hz on that chart.
~10Hz material needs to be close to 100 dB to have any significant effect in-room.

...as mentioned before by someone here ("unless your room is the size of a closet")


----------



## HeffeMusic

PioManiac said:


> There's a pretty significant drop off in amplitude below 30Hz on that chart.
> ~10Hz material needs to be close to 100 dB to have any significant effect in-room.
> 
> ...as mentioned before by someone here ("unless your room is the size of a closet")


LOL, my bad I need to understand how to read these graphs better😬


----------



## Brian Fineberg

HeffeMusic said:


> LOL, my bad I need to understand how to read these graphs better😬


find the higest peak in the graph...then go down 10db.....find the lowest frequency the graph goes down 10db from the peak...and that's really how low it digs (noticeable)


----------



## BornSlippyZ

MrGrey said:


> Tears man😢 watched it three times already. it's going to be an ATMOS track plus it's supposedly rated R. I hope it gets an amazing audio track that is not filtered to death. https://youtu.be/Div0iP65aZo
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


This movie looks fantastic and I am glad they are taking (looks like it!) a different path for this film! J. Cash rendition of "Hurt" by Nine Inch Nails was a perfect song choice for the trailer!






I kinda knew STB was going to lack in the bass dept because it felt really shallow when I saw it in the theaters. I might rent it just to see it again but not to buy unless it goes on sale.


----------



## derrickdj1

Indepencence Day Resurgence is now at the video store. Don't rush out to buy or rent this one. Poor ULF from what I could tell at -12 MV in the HT. The movie almost put me to sleep several times.


----------



## MrGrey

derrickdj1 said:


> Indepencence Day Resurgence is now at the video store. Don't rush out to buy or rent this one. Poor ULF from what I could tell at -12 MV in the HT. The movie almost put me to sleep several times.


Yeah I posted the graph a few days ago and it's not awesome, but Star Trek beyond takes the crown... In being 100 times worse 😂.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## healthnut

derrickdj1 said:


> Indepencence Day Resurgence is now at the video store. Don't rush out to buy or rent this one. Poor ULF from what I could tell at -12 MV in the HT. The movie almost put me to sleep several times.




Wow...a genuine sleeper!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizob

I'm going through a lot of horror films this month and watched Cabin in the Woods again tonight. Lots of nice bass moments throughout! Tomorrow will be The Conjuring 2.


----------



## coolrda

Brian Fineberg said:


> not really...only digs to about 22hz pretty disappointing for an earthquake movie


Yeah but haven't heard, 22 is the new 10.


----------



## basshead81

Just finished up STB...wow what a ****ing disappointment. It had so much potential too. I might as well just turn the damn system off and buy a surround bar....Bose taboot.


----------



## PioManiac

basshead81 said:


> Just finished up STB...wow what a ****ing disappointment. It had so much potential too. I might as well just turn the damn system off and buy a surround bar....Bose taboot.


How are you guys getting these a week+ before the official Nov.1 bluray release date?
and if they are illegal torrent downloads, can we be assured the audio will be the same on the official 4K UHD and Bluray disc's that many of us actually PAY for?


----------



## basshead81

PioManiac said:


> How are you guys getting these a week+ before the official Nov.1 bluray release date?
> and if they are illegal torrent downloads, can we be assured the audio will be the same on the official 4K UHD and Bluray disc's that many of us actually PAY for?


It's pretty easy...do some research. You seem to be able to find your way to this thread, so you can easily answer your own question. Yes you can download full bandwidth BR's so the audio is the same. And yes I pay for BR's just like everyone else. Some prefer to simply download the movie first to see if it is worth buying. I do not blame anybody for doing that especially when they neuter the audio tracks to these big name movies.


----------



## coolrda

MrGrey said:


> i never posted one but you can see one here,
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/509-san-andreas-discussion-and-poll/


Could you graph a specific scene and duration such as SW:TFA from 1:08:20 -1:08:40? Interested in seeing the source data for comparison with system measured data. This looks like it may be exactly what I need if kept to a small sample. Peak only.


----------



## MrGrey

coolrda said:


> Could you graph a specific scene and duration such as SW:TFA from 1:08:20 -1:08:40? Interested in seeing the source data for comparison with system measured data. This looks like it may be exactly what I need if kept to a small sample. Peak only.


Star wars the force awakens? 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolrda

MrGrey said:


> Star wars the force awakens?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## MrGrey

coolrda said:


> Yes.


I'll have to rip my blu ray to the PC and do the whole process and I'm busy right now, so it might be later on tonight or around 1am or 2am.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolrda

MrGrey said:


> I'll have to rip my blu ray to the PC and do the whole process and I'm busy right now, so it might be later on tonight or around 1am or 2am.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Awesome. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## MrGrey

coolrda said:


> Awesome. Thanks a bunch.


No problem.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

coolrda said:


> Could you graph a specific scene and duration such as SW:TFA from 1:08:20 -1:08:40? Interested in seeing the source data for comparison with system measured data. This looks like it may be exactly what I need if kept to a small sample. Peak only.


*I cant calculate time for ****  here you go.
*



















​


----------



## coolrda

MrGrey said:


> *I cant calculate time for ****  here you go.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


That'll work. Thanks again. If I could send a beer in the mail I would.


----------



## MrGrey

coolrda said:


> That'll work. Thanks again. If I could send a beer in the mail I would.


Thank you, I'd chug it... I don't drink lmao but I wouldn't be a ***** and throw it away😂

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## teckademic

basshead81 said:


> Just finished up STB...wow what a ****ing disappointment. It had so much potential too. I might as well just turn the damn system off and buy a surround bar....Bose taboot.


STB reminded me of what it was like to hear bass from those weak HTIB that included a "bass module."


----------



## MrGrey

*Anthropoid |2016| Graph















*​


----------



## MrGrey

*Amazing Visuals and Nice bass*


----------



## citsur86

Has Independence Day resurgence been graphed yet?


----------



## MrGrey

citsur86 said:


> Has Independence Day resurgence been graphed yet?


Yeah, a few pages back. You can use the search funtion for this forum and find it allot faster though.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## citsur86

MrGrey said:


> *Independence Day: Resurgence |2016| Graph
> 
> BD - DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1
> 4K UHD BD - Dolby Atmos
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/LbduDRH2m2M​



Found it! Not too bad. No ULF stuff though.


----------



## MrGrey

*Sausage Party |2016| Graph*

*watch the trailer below and you will see how crazy this film is*​ 

*







*


----------



## MrGrey

*Imperium |2016| Graph

















*​


----------



## Brian Fineberg

from the 4k UHS recview at whysoblu.com:

for STB:

Low Frequency Extension: The LFE channel is in absolute beast mode here. It rumbles with aggression and the weight of the huge onscreen ships can definitely be felt by the girth and growl the sub woofer channel puts out. Other moments include fight scenes, the USS Enterprise flying through warp speed in a big sonic boom kind of fashion, clamps letting go of the vessel in Yorktown, phasers, blasts, explosions, crashing through the nebula and so much more.

could your graph be wrong? could the ATMOS track be better?


----------



## MrGrey

Brian Fineberg said:


> from the 4k UHS recview at whysoblu.com:
> 
> for STB:
> 
> Low Frequency Extension: The LFE channel is in absolute beast mode here. It rumbles with aggression and the weight of the huge onscreen ships can definitely be felt by the girth and growl the sub woofer channel puts out. Other moments include fight scenes, the USS Enterprise flying through warp speed in a big sonic boom kind of fashion, clamps letting go of the vessel in Yorktown, phasers, blasts, explosions, crashing through the nebula and so much more.
> 
> could your graph be wrong? could the ATMOS track be better?


The graph is right for sure I've graphed it twice. Also it sounds like **** so that confirmed it. maybe the ATMOS is different but who knows. I can't wait to hear someone who knows bass and have a capable system responce to that ATMOS track. The blu ray sounds freaking hollow, no bass what's so ever and I'll get a good laugh when people that purchase it freak out 😂 and a bigger laugh when people give it incredible reviews for sub bass that shakes the earth HA.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MrGrey said:


> The graph is right for sure I've graphed it twice. Also it sounds like **** so that confirmed it. maybe the ATMOS is different but who knows. I can't wait to hear someone who knows bass and have a capable system responce to that ATMOS track.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


well I think I qualify  Ill let you know as soon as I screen it


----------



## MrGrey

Brian Fineberg said:


> well I think I qualify  Ill let you know as soon as I screen it


Ok cool. I'm sorry if it sucks in ATMOS also.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MrGrey said:


> Ok cool. I'm sorry if it sucks in ATMOS also.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


dont be sorry!

just confused by how any reviewer could state its great LFE by the way it graphed..there is NO weight to it whatsoever


----------



## MrGrey

Brian Fineberg said:


> dont be sorry!
> 
> just confused by how any reviewer could state its great LFE by the way it graphed..there is NO weight to it whatsoever


That's why I'm grateful for the guys that made it possible for us to graph, so we can know when a reviews is full of bs or just isn't very knowledgeable of bass frequencies.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## citsur86

MrGrey said:


> ....The blu ray sounds freaking hollow, no bass what's so ever and I'll get a good laugh when people that purchase it freak out  and a bigger laugh when people give it incredible reviews for sub bass that shakes the earth HA.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk






Brian Fineberg said:


> well I think I qualify  Ill let you know as soon as I screen it




I cancelled my pre-order for the blu-ray. @Brian Fineberg - are you going to be screening the ATMOS version on an Atmos capable system? I have a 7.1 system that is not ATMOS enabled, and I'm wondering if I were to purchase the ATMOS version (should it turn out to have proper LFE and bass), if I would still get the bass benefit from that track. I believe the answer is yes.



I listened to an episode (318) of the Home Theater Geeks podcast where @Scott Wilkinson interviewed and chatted with Tim Hoogenakker, a recording mixer, specifically about mixing ATMOS. This topic came up about 47 minutes into the Podcast where Tim mentioned that ATMOS tracks are down-mixed to 7.1/5.1/2.1 and Dolby is very careful that the sound mix flows downstream properly.



Again, this all depends on whether or not the ATMOS track has an bass mix better than the standard blueray. If it does, I'll be buying the ATMOS track for sure because I really did love the movie in theater, and I remember leaving the theater thinking the bass was good. Others didn't agree with me, however.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

yes...I have 7.4.4 atmos in my HT...also 4-18's in a sealed 1300cu' room...I am ref capable to ~5hz


----------



## citsur86

Brian Fineberg said:


> yes...I have 7.4.4 atmos in my HT...also 4-18's in a sealed 1300cu' room...I am ref capable to ~5hz


Well then, I _more _than look forward to your review.


----------



## citsur86

Brian Fineberg said:


> yes...I have 7.4.4 atmos in my HT...also 4-18's in a sealed 1300cu' room...I am ref capable to ~5hz


Just looked at your theater build link, BTW - awesome! I have a similar, albiet smaller, unfinished space in my basement set aside to build my theater in. My father-in-law is also a handyman/electrician so he said he can help me finish it ourselves. The entire front would need to be an AT screen. Looking forward to when I can finally take on that project. Probably a few years off at this point.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

citsur86 said:


> Just looked at your theater build link, BTW - awesome! I have a similar, albiet smaller, unfinished space in my basement set aside to build my theater in. My father-in-law is also a handyman/electrician so he said he can help me finish it ourselves. The entire front would need to be an AT screen. Looking forward to when I can finally take on that project. Probably a few years off at this point.


thank you 

if you need any pointers let me know  dont be discouraged by a small space...I love mine!


----------



## brahman12

Watched a few oldies, but goodies this past weekend. Heat, Miami Vice, and Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol....haven't watched these with my current set up and I was flabbergasted on how powerful and exciting these movies sounded. I run a Yamaha 3040 in Dolby Surround Upmixer mode...main volume set to -5, and subwoofer trim level settings at 0 in the AVR. 


MI:GP sounded absolutely stunning. The bass was really powerful on a few scenes and the surround mix was perfect.....Man oh Man 


Listening at these levels even HEAT and Miami Vice had some impressive bass moments (more MV than Heat). Really nice and surprising bass oomph on some scenes that I never experienced quite so powerfully before (even though I have watched each of these films over four times each, perhaps six times each). I love unearthing new surprises from very familiar tracks after upgrading some gear. 


Happy Movie Watching, Amigos!!!!


----------



## Toe

MrGrey said:


> The graph is right for sure I've graphed it twice. Also it sounds like **** so that confirmed it. maybe the ATMOS is different but who knows. I can't wait to hear someone who knows bass and have a capable system responce to that ATMOS track. The blu ray sounds freaking hollow, no bass what's so ever and I'll get a good laugh when people that purchase it freak out 😂 and a bigger laugh when people give it incredible reviews for sub bass that shakes the earth HA.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Are you planning on graphing the Atmos track MrGrey? While I enjoy reading various posters opinions, I would rather see a graph.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> Are you planning on graphing the Atmos track MrGrey? While I enjoy reading various posters opinions, I would rather see a graph.


based off the track record ATMOS mixes have...it should graph WAY better than what MrGrey posted.....this would be an absolute first for ATMOS bass to suck that bad

and I agree graphs dont lie (not that people do either...but perception and reality are two different things)


----------



## MrGrey

Toe said:


> Are you planning on graphing the Atmos track MrGrey? While I enjoy reading various posters opinions, I would rather see a graph.


Well there is no true ATMOS file from what I've read it's metadata that is called upon and not added channels that's why it's core 7.1. I can't remember where I saw that but the program I use only detects the 7.1 channels.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MrGrey said:


> Well there is no true ATMOS file from what I've read it's metadata that is called upon and not added channels that's why it's core 7.1. I can't remember where I saw that but the program I use only detects the 7.1 channels.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


not if the UHD has ATMOS and the BR has 7.1...they are 2 separate mixes...otherwise they would have just included the ATmos on all discs


----------



## MrGrey

Brian Fineberg said:


> not if the UHD has ATMOS and the BR has 7.1...they are 2 separate mixes...otherwise they would have just included the ATmos on all discs


The one i graphed was the ATMOS bd. this is what i was trying to explain via audioholics,

*Dolby Atmos is not just a system with more channels than 7.1. It works with three primary elements:*
1. Bed Audio
2. Object Audio
3. Metadata
*Bed Audio*: these are channel-based stems, again in 5.1 or 7.1, so basically the same as in former surround-formats. The individual channels are static inside the bed.
*Object Audio*: these are mono- or stereo channels with dedicated surround panning. These channels are not in a bed, but remain individual.
*Metadata*: Surround panner metadata for Object audio and additional metadata.


http://www.audioholics.com/audio-technologies/dolby-atmos-for-home-cinema


*So because of this the only files that can be extracted is the 7.1, unless they update the program so we are able to graph those objects also.
*​


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MrGrey said:


> The one i graphed was the ATMOS bd. this is what i was trying to explain via audioholics,
> 
> *Dolby Atmos is not just a system with more channels than 7.1. It works with three primary elements:*
> 1. Bed Audio
> 2. Object Audio
> 3. Metadata
> *Bed Audio*: these are channel-based stems, again in 5.1 or 7.1, so basically the same as in former surround-formats. The individual channels are static inside the bed.
> *Object Audio*: these are mono- or stereo channels with dedicated surround panning. These channels are not in a bed, but remain individual.
> *Metadata*: Surround panner metadata for Object audio and additional metadata.
> 
> 
> http://www.audioholics.com/audio-technologies/dolby-atmos-for-home-cinema
> 
> 
> *So because of this the only files that can be extracted is the 7.1, unless they update the program so we are able to graph those objects also.
> *​


I GET that much...I was mistaken I thought the BR only had 7.1 not the ATMOS track...I thought it was exclusive to the UHD disc my bad


----------



## MrGrey

Brian Fineberg said:


> I GET that much...I was mistaken I thought the BR only had 7.1 not the ATMOS track...I thought it was exclusive to the UHD disc my bad


That's cool, yeah I was surprised but then again it didn't deliver.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

Sausage Party is F'ddddd UP 😱😱 freaking hilarious film. I feel sorry for the parents who unknowingly let their kids see this in the theater lmao, those kids are changed. This is a must watch with friends and family it's wild.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MrGrey said:


> Sausage Party is F'ddddd UP 😱😱 freaking hilarious film. I feel sorry for the parents who makes their kids see this in the theater lmao, those kids are changed. This is a must watch with friends and family it's wild.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


I just watched the trailer...I already have it per-ordered (before watching the trailer) I like everyone who wrote and is in it...so


----------



## MrGrey

Brian Fineberg said:


> I just watched the trailer...I already have it per-ordered (before watching the trailer) I like everyone who wrote and is in it...so


O yeah I've never been this happy to watch them all together since Pineapple Express, they delivered.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toe

Me and the GF can't wait for Sausage Party! Ever since we saw the trailer, this has been a can't wait to rent. 

I don't think Atmos means squat when it comes to full bandwidth bass as there have definitely been some Atmos mixes with lacking bass like San Andreas (I wasn't impressed with this audio track in general as it was just LOUD and harsh to my ears with lame bass response).


----------



## MrGrey

Toe said:


> Me and the GF can't wait for Sausage Party! Ever since we saw the trailer, this has been a can't wait to rent.
> 
> I don't think Atmos means squat when it comes to full bandwidth bass as there have definitely been some Atmos mixes with lacking bass like San Andreas (I wasn't impressed with this audio track in general as it was just LOUD and harsh to my ears with lame bass response).


Yea that crap hurts my ears and sounds harsh, such a weird mix.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> Me and the GF can't wait for Sausage Party! Ever since we saw the trailer, this has been a can't wait to rent.
> 
> I don't think Atmos means squat when it comes to full bandwidth bass as there have definitely been some Atmos mixes with lacking bass like San Andreas (I wasn't impressed with this audio track in general as it was just LOUD and harsh to my ears with lame bass response).


Valid

But SA even didn't roll off a cliff at 35hz


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I know these days theater Atmos mixes (or standard 7.1 mixes) are different from home mixes but I saw STB in the theater and I kept waiting for a decent kick of bass. None, nada nothing. For comparison I saw the Deep Water movie and it had moments that u felt some bass. STB sound felt 'shallow' and I hope I am proved wrong with the Atmos disc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sekosche

BornSlippyZ said:


> I know these days theater Atmos mixes (or standard 7.1 mixes) are different from home mixes but I saw STB in the theater and I kept waiting for a decent kick of bass. None, nada nothing. For comparison I saw the Deep Water movie and it had moments that u felt some bass. STB sound felt 'shallow' and I hope I am proved wrong with the Atmos disc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I saw it in theaters, I felt the movie lacked warmth in the audio and the story. Perhaps it needed a serious injection of low frequencies, not that it would have saved the film but it would have made it more bearable. My least favorite of the last three Star Trek films by a light-year. Not sure I even care to rent it at this point...makes me sad. I hope JJ is back on board for the 4th installment now that he's done with Star Wars.


----------



## NorthSky

I don't know; all this discussion about the "very weak" *bass* measured/graphed from *Star Trek: Beyond* is beyond me; the Blu-ray is only coming up next week, November 1st (8 days from today). I'll do my own personal *bass* analysis because I will get it then. I just cannot resist, it's futile.
And for me it's the (((3D))) version that's coming up:










♣ Review: http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Star-Trek-Beyond-3D-Blu-ray/160491/#Review
______

This is a Paramount Blu-ray movie release; so it means that the three different versions, 1080p, UHD/4K and 3D Blu-ray, all get the same hi-res Dolby Atmos treatment and the alternate Dolby TrueHD 7.1 surround sound. Then, and only then I'll be able to hear what kind of *low bass* is in there. 
Sure, some people have already reviewed their advanced BR copy, today (as in that review just above), and we'll see if they missed that *bass* or not. Perhaps the BR reviewer didn't pay close attention? 

Here's one audio quality extract: 

_"The track expands moments later with a barrage of nifty sound effects and accompanying *bass* that set the tone for the track (and set the story in motion) while offering a good sampling of what the track can accomplish."_ 

And the full audio "canopy":

_"Star Trek Beyond warps onto Blu-ray with a proficient and generally exciting Dolby Atmos soundtrack. The presentation begins with a quality example of how the added overhead channels can enhance a scene. Kirk is playing the role of mediator between two alien factions that don't like one another very much, and similar to the trial that sent the elder Kirk to Rura Penthe, he's standing in a very large, vertically stretched chamber that allows for some rich reverberation that essentially puts the listener in his shoes. The track further expands moments later with a barrage of nifty sound effects and accompanying *bass* that set the tone for the track (and set the story in motion) while offering a good sampling of what the track can accomplish. Action scenes are wonderfully complex yet smooth and detailed. Explosions, phaser blasts, falling debris, and other all-inclusive action details are perfectly meshed together with seamless 360-degree immersion and a complimentary top layer that, beyond a few moments, never dominates the proceedings but rather enhances them a great deal. One of the best moments in the film, and a strong Atmos reference moment, comes when the top layer of the stage seems to roll with the sound of heavy wreckage as the shot pans around at the 48:20 mark. Likewise, dripping water seems to plop from the ceiling in a cavernous enemy compound at one point. Immersive din is enjoyable on the bustling streets of Yorktown. Music, whether score or popular, is smooth and detailed throughout the range, and plays with an enveloping flow around the stage. Dialogue is clear and detailed, well prioritized and comfortably focused in the center channel, save for when the track naturally expands its placement for effect."_

And a conclusion extract:

_"For two hours of Star Trek fun, it doesn't get much better than this. Paramount's Blu-ray 3D release of Star Trek Beyond features enticing and well-utilized 3D video, *upper-tier audio*."_


----------



## MrGrey

The Graph doesn't lie, there's just no real exciting or deep bass there except that big sweep at *00:06:01* which you might play over and over. its been down hill since the 2nd film so i cant wait to see what others think when they get it in hand.


----------



## Sekosche

I didnt notice it was Paramount. I like supporting Paramount because they still include Atmos across the board and even on their rental discs. I'll be renting it for sure, but at this point I don't feel it's worth buying. I've made quite a few silly bluray purchases that I'll likely never watch again, but those are usually bass heavy tracks. I bet the audio presentation is done well in Star Trek Beyond, and I'm not always all about that bass...just this time. Maybe the use of Atmos and other effects will be out of this world. :smiley:


----------



## BornSlippyZ

NorthSky said:


> I don't know; all this discussion about the "very weak" *bass* measured/graphed from *Star Trek: Beyond* is beyond me; the Blu-ray is only coming up next week, November 1st (8 days from today). I'll do my own personal *bass* analysis because I will get it then. I just cannot resist, it's futile.
> 
> And for me it's the (((3D))) version that's coming up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review: http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Star-Trek-Beyond-3D-Blu-ray/160491/#Review
> 
> ______
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Paramount Blu-ray movie release; so it means that the three different versions, 1080p, UHD/4K and 3D Blu-ray, all get the same hi-res Dolby Atmos treatment and the alternate Dolby TrueHD 7.1 surround sound. Then, and only then I'll be able to hear what kind of *low bass* is in there.
> 
> Sure, some people have already reviewed their advanced BR copy, today (as in that review just above), and we'll see if they missed that *bass* or not. Perhaps the BR reviewer didn't pay close attention?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one audio quality extract:
> 
> 
> 
> _"The track expands moments later with a barrage of nifty sound effects and accompanying *bass* that set the tone for the track (and set the story in motion) while offering a good sampling of what the track can accomplish."_
> 
> 
> 
> And the full audio "canopy":
> 
> 
> 
> _"Star Trek Beyond warps onto Blu-ray with a proficient and generally exciting Dolby Atmos soundtrack. The presentation begins with a quality example of how the added overhead channels can enhance a scene. Kirk is playing the role of mediator between two alien factions that don't like one another very much, and similar to the trial that sent the elder Kirk to Rura Penthe, he's standing in a very large, vertically stretched chamber that allows for some rich reverberation that essentially puts the listener in his shoes. The track further expands moments later with a barrage of nifty sound effects and accompanying *bass* that set the tone for the track (and set the story in motion) while offering a good sampling of what the track can accomplish. Action scenes are wonderfully complex yet smooth and detailed. Explosions, phaser blasts, falling debris, and other all-inclusive action details are perfectly meshed together with seamless 360-degree immersion and a complimentary top layer that, beyond a few moments, never dominates the proceedings but rather enhances them a great deal. One of the best moments in the film, and a strong Atmos reference moment, comes when the top layer of the stage seems to roll with the sound of heavy wreckage as the shot pans around at the 48:20 mark. Likewise, dripping water seems to plop from the ceiling in a cavernous enemy compound at one point. Immersive din is enjoyable on the bustling streets of Yorktown. Music, whether score or popular, is smooth and detailed throughout the range, and plays with an enveloping flow around the stage. Dialogue is clear and detailed, well prioritized and comfortably focused in the center channel, save for when the track naturally expands its placement for effect."_
> 
> 
> 
> And a conclusion extract:
> 
> 
> 
> _"For two hours of Star Trek fun, it doesn't get much better than this. Paramount's Blu-ray 3D release of Star Trek Beyond features enticing and well-utilized 3D video, *upper-tier audio*."_




I don't mean to go off topic but I love Star Trek! Even the 'hokey' ones are entertaining these days. But when I left the theater I didn't have that "can't wait till it is on blu feeling." Out of the reboots this was the weakest installment. I liked the characters and action, but it didn't have the depth of the first film. That is my two cents and the sound was lacking in the theater. I will definitely rent this and maybe buy it on sale. Not saying I hated the film but it doesn't put me in the buy now category.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citsur86

I've always enjoyed some movies which are widely considered mediocre or even downright awful by the masses and I guess STB is no exception. While others here are saying they left the theater underwhelmed by either the plot, cinematography, audio track, etc. I remember leaving the theater with a very high outlook on the whole thing. 



Spoiler



The scene where they figure out the Beastie Boys song Sabotage breaks the enemies ships synchronicity, for example, set chills down my spine - I absolutely loved it. Sure it was cheesy, but let's be honest, pleasing cheesiness is one of Star Treks core competencies



Anyways, I've enjoyed much lesser thought of movies than this (see: Battlefield Earth), so I'm curious as to how it'll be reviewed here by those who've pre-ordered it. As I said, I've cancelled my pre-order for now, after seeing the graph and @MrGrey review, but pending even a decent review from someone, I'll be off to best buy during my lunch break next week to pick it up.


----------



## GPBURNS

Watched 3 movies last couple days –

Independence Day – Resurgence 
Weak / boring soundtrack – weaker movie – was hard to watch whole thing –
Disappointing for sure - Skip this one 

Warcraft - Enjoyed this a lot – soundtrack was rockin-
Great ride 

Star Trek – Beyond – 7.1 TrueHD Atmos mix- 
Now this was interesting –
I had seen the graph and couple reviews so was expecting the worst –
But got to say after finishing movie – I really had no issues with the audio.
For sure there was No room bass lock or my couch moving but execution worked 
and felt weight at appropriate times.
Have to assume same soundtrack that MrGrey graphed –
But guess what I trying to say is that to me was decent HT experience 
and will be watching it again.


----------



## PioManiac

GPBURNS said:


> Watched 3 movies last couple days –
> 
> Independence Day – Resurgence
> Weak / boring soundtrack – weaker movie – was hard to watch whole thing –
> Disappointing for sure - Skip this one
> 
> Warcraft - Enjoyed this a lot – soundtrack was rockin-
> Great ride
> 
> *Star Trek – Beyond – 7.1 TrueHD Atmos mix- *
> Now this was interesting –
> I had seen the graph and couple reviews so was expecting the worst –
> But got to say after finishing movie – I really had no issues with the audio.
> For sure there was No room bass lock or my couch moving but execution worked
> and felt weight at appropriate times.
> Have to assume same soundtrack that MrGrey graphed –
> But guess what I trying to say is that to me was decent HT experience
> and will be watching it again.


Can you confirm you had some kind of advanced copy (one week early)
of the _actual_ Star Trek Beyond Bluray with Atmos Audio Before anyone else.
...or was it some kind of online digital download?


----------



## MrGrey

MrGrey said:


> *Imperium |2016| Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/I3lFBq7_CPk
> 
> 
> 
> *​


*What a film.*


The trapdoor beneath our feet swings open. 
We find ourselves in bottomless free fall. 
We are lost in a great darkness, and there’s no one to send out a search party.​ 
- Carl Sagan​


----------



## audiofan1

GPBURNS said:


> Watched 3 movies last couple days –
> 
> Independence Day – Resurgence
> Weak / boring soundtrack – weaker movie – was hard to watch whole thing –
> Disappointing for sure - Skip this one
> 
> Warcraft - Enjoyed this a lot – soundtrack was rockin-
> Great ride
> 
> Star Trek – Beyond – 7.1 TrueHD Atmos mix-
> Now this was interesting –
> I had seen the graph and couple reviews so was expecting the worst –
> But got to say after finishing movie – I really had no issues with the audio.
> For sure there was No room bass lock or my couch moving but execution worked
> and felt weight at appropriate times.
> Have to assume same soundtrack that MrGrey graphed –
> But guess what I trying to say is that to me was decent HT experience
> and will be watching it again.


 And with that nod for Star Trek Beyond, it's back on the buy list I got Warcraft in today and will watch over the weekend, good news indeed


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> Watched 3 movies last couple days –
> 
> Independence Day – Resurgence
> Weak / boring soundtrack – weaker movie – was hard to watch whole thing –
> Disappointing for sure - Skip this one
> 
> Warcraft - Enjoyed this a lot – soundtrack was rockin-
> Great ride
> 
> Star Trek – Beyond – 7.1 TrueHD Atmos mix-
> Now this was interesting –
> I had seen the graph and couple reviews so was expecting the worst –
> But got to say after finishing movie – I really had no issues with the audio.
> For sure there was No room bass lock or my couch moving but execution worked
> and felt weight at appropriate times.
> Have to assume same soundtrack that MrGrey graphed –
> But guess what I trying to say is that to me was decent HT experience
> and will be watching it again.


Great to hear all is not lost with the new Trek! Thanks for the report GP as I always enjoy reading your thoughts since we seem to have similar bass/audio taste.  Curious to give this a rent.

Looking forward to Warcraft as well when I can rent it.


----------



## citsur86

audiofan1 said:


> And with that nod for Star Trek Beyond, it's back on the buy list I got Warcraft in today and will watch over the weekend, good news indeed




Lol same here. It didn't take much to convince me to jump back on the STB bandwagon. At the end of the day I enjoyed the movie and have been itching for a 3D movie to finally test out the new projector with.


----------



## beastaudio

GPBURNS said:


> Watched 3 movies last couple days –
> 
> Independence Day – Resurgence
> Weak / boring soundtrack – weaker movie – was hard to watch whole thing –
> Disappointing for sure - Skip this one
> 
> Warcraft - Enjoyed this a lot – soundtrack was rockin-
> Great ride
> 
> Star Trek – Beyond – 7.1 TrueHD Atmos mix-
> Now this was interesting –
> I had seen the graph and couple reviews so was expecting the worst –
> But got to say after finishing movie – I really had no issues with the audio.
> For sure there was No room bass lock or my couch moving but execution worked
> and felt weight at appropriate times.
> Have to assume same soundtrack that MrGrey graphed –
> But guess what I trying to say is that to me was decent HT experience
> and will be watching it again.


Just goes to show that a decent ride can be had with a high cutoff. Yes, we all want that full bandwidth extension, but the majority of the bass effects above 30hz are what comprise 90% of the soundtracks anyways. I'd honestly rather have a good, well mixed soundtrack with a 25-30hz cutoff that a garbage mix that tosses a few 5hz tones in there for a scene or two and gets the 5 star extension. 



PioManiac said:


> Can you confirm you had some kind of advanced copy (one week early)
> of the _actual_ Star Trek Beyond Bluray with Atmos Audio Before anyone else.
> ...or was it some kind of online digital download?


Canada bro, they get their discs before we do.


----------



## GPBURNS

audiofan1 said:


> And with that nod for Star Trek Beyond, it's back on the buy list I got Warcraft in today and will watch over the weekend, good news indeed




Toe / Audiofan 

STB is very far from bass feast – not a soundtrack for this forum thread.
Basically did not suck as bad as anticipated
if take whole soundtrack as a whole.


----------



## PioManiac

beastaudio said:


> Canada bro, they get their discs before we do.


----------



## Patzig

Can someone point me to a tutorial to get speclab setup up to properly analyze a movie to produce the "peak/average" graph? I know there are how to's out there, and I believe some of the settings are buried in this thread, but I'm having a hard time getting all the settings set correctly.


----------



## beastaudio




----------



## PioManiac

beastaudio said:


> Yea I looked at that after I posted. I know of quite a few guys that have some sort of outlet to get these discs early and they are mostly in Canada. I don't know what to tell you then... I'd love the same hookup, but haven't found any decent leads.


Okay @GPBURNS Hook a Brother up man!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Ralph Potts review agrees with the graph of STB:



> During this sequence, I noticed that the explosions, phaser fire and dynamics didn’t seem appropriately impactful. This continued during the crash extended descent/crash landing. I began to carefully examine smaller elements, finding that the low frequency effects applied to them, such as the sounds of the engines of the smaller enemy spacecraft, seemed reasonably weighty. I then looked at larger elements, such as the saucer explosion in chapter 5 (beginning around the 00:45:00 mark) where it overturns after Kirk and Chekov set off the thrusters, and the lack of depth/impact to the bass is quite noticeable


----------



## audiofan1

GPBURNS said:


> Toe / Audiofan
> 
> STB is very far from bass feast – not a soundtrack for this forum thread.
> Basically did not suck as bad as anticipated
> if take whole soundtrack as a whole.


No need to explain at all and as Toe mentioned we share a similar taste

The cinematic experience comes first for me! These days I've gotten back to that driving principle much more so and the likes of Atmos / DTS:X and their respective up mixer's have really helped with snapping me back. If one had to choose I would go for a filtered track with a good sound design vs a poor mix with killer extension (poor dialog, clipping etc..) any day of the week .


----------



## PioManiac

I agree, a great Atmos track sure helps ease the pain of lost frequencies 

...as well as a pair of near field 1000watt MBM's


----------



## audiofan1

Speaking of a brilliant sound design and great bass as well (although not tons of it) *Free State of Jones* was a mighty impressive mix! The wife and I jumped with well placed transient bass when called upon


----------



## brahman12

GPBURNS said:


> Watched 3 movies last couple days –
> 
> Independence Day – Resurgence
> Weak / boring soundtrack – weaker movie – was hard to watch whole thing –
> Disappointing for sure - Skip this one
> 
> Warcraft - Enjoyed this a lot – soundtrack was rockin-
> Great ride
> 
> Star Trek – Beyond – 7.1 TrueHD Atmos mix-
> Now this was interesting –
> I had seen the graph and couple reviews so was expecting the worst –
> But got to say after finishing movie – I really had no issues with the audio.
> For sure there was No room bass lock or my couch moving but execution worked
> and felt weight at appropriate times.
> Have to assume same soundtrack that MrGrey graphed –
> But guess what I trying to say is that to me was decent HT experience
> and will be watching it again.



I really like Warcraft as an audiomix...the movie as a whole was lacking in certain aspects...but the eye and ear candy was top notch. Bass had some nice hits and sound design was Atmos infused fun. 


P.S. - was it just me or did any of you guys find Garona Halforcen hot in this flick. Paula Patton is my type of lovin' even with all that monster make up, lol.


----------



## GPBURNS

brahman12 said:


> I
> 
> P.S. - was it just me or did any of you guys find Garona Halforcen hot in this flick. Paula Patton is my type of lovin' even with all that monster make up, lol.


Ha - indeed - those teeth thou - would be bit unnerving


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ LOL! I'll pass


----------



## Kini62

beastaudio said:


> i'd love the same hookup, but haven't found any decent leads.


----------



## basshead81

A 30h filter is fine, but 40hz really clips the bag clean off and you can tell when Watching STB. The movie is still a decent click and I enjoyed it. I just expected it to be more. I was hoping for oblivion level only to be left icing down the jewels. Lol


----------



## NorthSky

No filter @ all is cool; _Black Hawk Down_:


----------



## Waboman

How discouraging. I was ready to buy STB this Tuesday. Now I may hold off. Maybe I'll buy a couple margaritas at Taco Tuesday instead. After some good Mexican I have better LFE than STB.


----------



## audiofan1

Waboman said:


> How discouraging. I was ready to buy STB this Tuesday. Now I may hold off. Maybe I'll buy a couple margaritas at Taco Tuesday instead. After some good Mexican I have better LFE than STB.


 Hey Waboman Long time My wife just wants to see it therefore I buy! She loves a good bass movie as much as I and just love when its a good one and she looks over and says " Is this one on your 5 star bass list" I blush and say if it is "Yes" and if not "it should be" "good" she says! "now turn it down"  Really she could care less on movies she loves and for the most part me as well. 

Trekkie's for life


----------



## rhed

GPBURNS said:


> Toe / Audiofan
> 
> STB is very far from bass feast – not a soundtrack for this forum thread.
> Basically did not suck as bad as anticipated
> if take whole soundtrack as a whole.


Being that said, Lights Out wasn't as bad either. And watching it in Neural X made it a even more fun ride..


----------



## Toe

Waboman said:


> How discouraging. I was ready to buy STB this Tuesday. Now I may hold off. Maybe I'll buy a couple margaritas at Taco Tuesday instead. After some good Mexican I have better LFE than STB.


Ha! Tell me about it. We're in the Dominican Republic this week and all the extracurricular food and drink has created some interesting ULF in our room at times between the three boys.


----------



## Waboman

audiofan1 said:


> Hey Waboman Long time My wife just wants to see it therefore I buy! She loves a good bass movie as much as I and just love when its a good one and she looks over and says " Is this one on your 5 star bass list" I blush and say if it is "Yes" and if not "it should be" "good" she says! "now turn it down"  Really she could care less on movies she loves and for the most part me as well.
> 
> Trekkie's for life


Now that there is a good woman. She's a keeper. I saw STB in the movie theater and it's my fav of the 3 reboots. However, I don't recall what the audio was like. I know, rookie move. I still may buy it on Tues. 



Toe said:


> Ha! Tell me about it. We're in the Dominican Republic this week and all the extracurricular food and drink has created some interesting ULF in our room at times between the three boys.


Lol. Throw in a full day of sucking down Presidentes and you may hit 5Hz tonight. Have fun on your vaca. Ours is coming up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## buddhamus

Graph for Finding Dory anyone?  

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Can someone please graph. I Am The Pretty Thing That Lives In The House? It's on Netflix.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassment

Star trek beyond is close to the one of the worst movies I've ever seen. Holy. It was AWFUL. Terrible sound, terrible movie


----------



## citsur86

Bassment said:


> Star trek beyond is close to the one of the worst movies I've ever seen. Holy. It was AWFUL. Terrible sound, terrible movie


Agree to disagree - at least on the movie part of it


----------



## johnnygrandis

The Conjuring 2, great audio and LFE moments!


----------



## bgtighe23

MrGrey said:


> *What a film.*
> 
> 
> The trapdoor beneath our feet swings open.
> We find ourselves in bottomless free fall.
> We are lost in a great darkness, and there’s no one to send out a search party.​
> - Carl Sagan​


Good film? Bad film? A graph that looks as great as that one sure is tempting.


----------



## MrGrey

bgtighe23 said:


> Good film? Bad film? A graph that looks as great as that one sure is tempting.


Good film.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## GPBURNS

MrGrey said:


> *Sausage Party |2016| Graph*
> 
> *watch the trailer below and you will see how crazy this film is*​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> https://youtu.be/c7fP9q_LyDc​


This hits pretty hard in few areas - especially music -
not sure what to think of film - recommend couple ales first.


----------



## bgtighe23

GPBURNS said:


> This hits pretty hard in few areas - especially music -
> not sure what to think of film - recommend couple ales first.


Hahahaha this is for real? Gotta see it.


----------



## NorthSky

Sausage Party 


Spoiler



https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...h-riot-for-some-animators-it-was-a-nightmare/


----------



## teckademic

GPBURNS said:


> This hits pretty hard in few areas - especially music -
> not sure what to think of film - recommend couple ales first.


my kid (8) really wants to see this movie and I know it's rated R and I don't mind some swear words, but could I at least skip the inappropriate scenes or this movie flat out inappropriate from start to finish?


----------



## GPBURNS

teckademic said:


> my kid (8) really wants to see this movie and I know it's rated R and I don't mind some swear words, but could I at least skip the inappropriate scenes or this movie flat out inappropriate from start to finish?



let em get to high school first -
its pretty bad for young ears .


----------



## Mrkazador

teckademic said:


> my kid (8) really wants to see this movie and I know it's rated R and I don't mind some swear words, but could I at least skip the inappropriate scenes or this movie flat out inappropriate from start to finish?


Its raunchy from start to finish.


----------



## Kain

I don't know if some reports/graphs have been posted previously, but any graphs for A Nightmare On Elm Street (2010)? Specifically referring to the slow pulsing bass during the dream sequences.


----------



## Markky

Has anyone gotten a chance to watch Before I Wake? There was a scene towards the end where


Spoiler



the cancer man has taken over the child services building; Kate Bosworth is walking up the staircase of the building towards Cody's room


 and there is a whole lot of LFE going on in the background. I would say it was almost on par with the opening scene of Edge of Tomorrow, just not quite as low or as long as EoT.


----------



## Kini62

Watched Warcraft last night. 

-15db, great soundtrack, seemed to have a good amount of bass (I'm not that critical) and I actually really liked the movie and hope that a sequel is coming.


----------



## MrGrey

Doctor Strange in IMAX 3D is $20.25 for an adult ticket 😱 when the hell did it get that expensive?!

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhed

Re spin Dredd last night.. 

Only this time in Neural X. What a soundtrack this movie puts out. I really think not only DTS did a great job with DTSX movies but with any movie that's in DTS. They've some what incorporated the non DTSX movies to make use of the overhead channels precisely. Better then ATMOS imo. And I forgot how much fun this movie delivers in the bass department.


----------



## Sekosche

rhed said:


> Re spin Dredd last night..
> 
> Only this time in Neural X. What a soundtrack this movie puts out. I really think not only DTS did a great job with DTSX movies but with any movie that's in DTS. They've some what incorporated the non DTSX movies to make use of the overhead channels precisely. Better then ATMOS imo. And I forgot how much fun this movie delivers in the bass department.


Yay, I'm glad you mentioned Dredd! I definitely need to rewatch it with the new nearfield MBM in place. This was a terrific soundtrack, and I bet all the gunfire packs some fantastic midbass punch.


----------



## MrGrey

O these tracks are doing me good right now!!✊😱😈






















Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

rhed said:


> Re spin Dredd last night..
> 
> Only this time in Neural X. What a soundtrack this movie puts out. I really think not only DTS did a great job with DTSX movies but with any movie that's in DTS. They've some what incorporated the non DTSX movies to make use of the overhead channels precisely. Better then ATMOS imo. And I forgot how much fun this movie delivers in the bass department.


I gotta give this a go , It does indeed have stellar lows and punch but its the Neural X that beckons me! I've had the processing power before and Neo:X but i was still 5.1 on amps and speakers, well 7.1.4 later and its time to hear it in all it glory


----------



## rhed

Is there any graphs for Lights Out? I watched it again tonight. Only a little louder this time. And again in Neural X. Btw, this is another one to watch in Neural X. Anyway, this is one that's pretty close to C1 bass wise. But there's definitely something going on around 1:13-14. Feels like something below sub 20's.,.


----------



## Mrkazador

MrGrey said:


> Doctor Strange in IMAX 3D is $20.25 for an adult ticket 😱 when the hell did it get that expensive?!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


I go to the first showing, tickets are way cheaper and also Dolby Cinema> IMAX 3D


----------



## MrGrey

Mrkazador said:


> I go to the first showing, tickets are way cheaper and also Dolby Cinema> IMAX 3D


Yeah I said forget it and stayed home. Two adult tickets + tax and the Fandango convenience fee is already $44.50 and that's not even adding food yet😱. I'll just wait for the Blu-Ray man, I can't do this move crap anymore knowing I enjoy it more at home.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## lizrussspike

MrGrey said:


> Yeah I said forget it and stayed home. Two adult tickets + tax and the Fandango convenience fee is already $44.50 and that's not even adding food yet😱. I'll just wait for the Blu-Ray man, I can't do this move crap anymore knowing I enjoy it more at home.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


That is exactly what I'm talking about MrGrey!
Spend so much on tickets for the theater when I can enjoy it home for a fraction.
Having to take 3 girls out with me to a movie with extra's is insane. By the BR and enjoy the sound and subs at home


----------



## Brian Fineberg

and if you like the movie you can watch it over and over at no cost


----------



## Alan P

MrGrey said:


> Yeah I said forget it and stayed home. Two adult tickets + tax and the Fandango convenience fee is already $44.50 and that's not even adding food yet😱. I'll just wait for the Blu-Ray man, I can't do this move crap anymore knowing I enjoy it more at home.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


I have been to a theater exactly twice in the last 25 years (since I've had a HT).


----------



## Scott Simonian

MrGrey said:


> Yeah I said forget it and stayed home. Two adult tickets + tax and the Fandango convenience fee is already $44.50 and that's not even adding food yet😱. I'll just wait for the Blu-Ray man, I can't do this move crap anymore knowing I enjoy it more at home.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


It's about the cinema experience.

If that has little to no value to you then you should definitely wait for home video release.


----------



## Waboman

Even tho I don't have Simonian's deep pockets I'll be seeing _Dr. Strange_ at the 'MAX. This movie looks great.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Deep in debt, more like. 

Also going to see this on the MAX!


----------



## Toe

Waboman said:


> Even tho I don't have Simonian's deep pockets I'll be seeing _Dr. Strange_ at the 'MAX. This movie looks great.


I didn't go out to the theater for a number of years due to the HT audio/bass experience being so far superior at home, but the last few years I have been seeing a handful of films out at the local cinema grill with the GF and her two boys which has been fun. There are certain things like a massive screen that you just can't replicate at home. Also, seeing movies out always brings me back to being a kid and seeing movies in the summer which we all have great memories of I'm sure. 

In general though I'm with everyone else in far preferring the HT for all the various reasons discussed.


----------



## MKtheater

Exactly right! There still is something I like about the cinema experience and I only go to Imax now, especially when it is empty! I know my Atmos system is better at home but let's just say it gets me out.


----------



## brahman12

MKtheater said:


> Exactly right! There still is something I like about the cinema experience and I only go to Imax now, especially when it is empty! I know my Atmos system is better at home but let's just say it gets me out.


*Home vs Movie Theater*


I can agree that often watching at home is just as enjoyable or even more enjoyable than going to the usual cinema house. But if you can find a traditional movie theater with awesome sound and picture, then I can see the value of going to that commercial theater. The ambiance, the getting out of the house, the build up of excitement, the grand spectacle of it all....I still find these things very exciting and fun. Yes, the prices have skyrocketed over the last 20 years, but inflation hits all venues....if you can wait and stay home, more power to ya...I definitely understand. But it still gives me a thrill to go "to the movies" and I have a great movie theater fairly near by.


In NYC (about a 40 minute train ride from my home) we have an AMC Prime theater with Dolby Atmos sound and Dolby Vision projection on a huge screen. It is hands down the most amazing sound and picture experience I have ever come across. Powerful bass, truly awesome dynamics, scale, and power, Atmos sound capabilities, crystal clear and penetrating vocals, and fantastically bright projection with HDR and phenomenal black levels. The 3d presentation is amazing as well....bright and punchy, not dim at all. I have watched about 7 movies there over the last couple of years and each time has been great fun. Star Wars:TFA was brilliant there....a really, really powerful audio/video experience. I know it is expensive and may not be worth it to some, but this theater, I highly recommend to be experienced.


----------



## Mongo171

One hell of a post.


----------



## beastaudio

MrGrey said:


> O these tracks are doing me good right now!!✊😱😈
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Wui0h8gjpA4
> 
> https://youtu.be/eNwH7cpyX00
> 
> https://youtu.be/WvAsfwdY1Y0
> 
> https://youtu.be/GGxO4yuOs2A
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


 @Decadent_Spectre these tracks might be up your alley. Gonna definitely give those a try soon myself!


----------



## MrGrey

The freaking wire is still there lmao😂









Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Simonian

That's a special feature. 

I kinda like the cover gaffe. Lazy as f**k.


----------



## MrGrey

But it's gone on the cheaper version haaaaa😂









Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

Today's purchase 😀👍









Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Simonian

Good man.

Everybody should own Dredd.


----------



## Sekosche

MrGrey said:


> Today's purchase :grinning::+1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Wise choice! I rewatched it this morning, and in addition to the awesome LFE and overall sound design, I forgot how much of the music just pounds you with bass...not quite Tron levels, but still an audio delight.


----------



## Waboman

Toe said:


> I didn't go out to the theater for a number of years due to the HT audio/bass experience being so far superior at home, but the last few years I have been seeing a handful of films out at the local cinema grill with the GF and her two boys which has been fun. There are certain things like a massive screen that you just can't replicate at home. Also, seeing movies out always brings me back to being a kid and seeing movies in the summer which we all have great memories of I'm sure.
> 
> In general though I'm with everyone else in far preferring the HT for all the various reasons discussed.


I really like taking my kids to see certain movies at the 'MAX. You know, Marvel, Star Wars, etc. Cool stuff. Heck, throw a laser beam on a shark and I'll say take my money now. But for all lesser movies it's my HT or bust.


----------



## Waboman

I said screw it and went out and bought the new Star Trek. What can I say? I like the movie. Resistance is futile.


----------



## PioManiac

Me too 

I double dipped for the previous two,
So had to have the SteelBook and the 4K/UHD to complete the set


----------



## rhed

MrGrey said:


> Today's purchase 😀👍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Nice.. if you have DTSX, the up mixing Neural X on this movie is friggn awesome. Oh, and the bass too.


----------



## MrGrey

rhed said:


> Nice.. if you have DTSX, the up mixing Neural X on this movie is friggn awesome. Oh, and the bass too.


O man I wish I could add 7.1 and up in my room but it's not possible because of limited spacing.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## bgtighe23

I'm sure most of y'all are familiar with this site, but I visit http://www.blu-ray.com/deals/?sortby=price&category=bluray daily. I actually picked Dredd up for like $5 when it popped up a few weeks ago. 

Rarely do I preorder or pay $20 or more for a blu ray, unless it's the "movie of the year" hyped movie. 

Most of my blu ray collection consists of movies going on sale for about the prices you see on the first page. 

Anyway, I don't see this site mentioned enough, but I use it all the time.


----------



## MrGrey

bgtighe23 said:


> I'm sure most of y'all are familiar with this site, but I visit http://www.blu-ray.com/deals/?sortby=price&category=bluray daily. I actually picked Dredd up for like $5 when it popped up a few weeks ago.
> 
> Rarely do I preorder or pay $20 or more for a blu ray, unless it's the "movie of the year" hyped movie.
> 
> Most of my blu ray collection consists of movies going on sale for about the prices you see on the first page.
> 
> Anyway, I don't see this site mentioned enough, but I use it all the time.


Yeah I always forget that page and miss crazy deals 😔 time to bookmark 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

Waboman said:


> I said screw it and went out and bought the new Star Trek. What can I say? I like the movie. Resistance is futile.


LOL! I played it safe and got lucky and got my rental in from Netflix today I'm still buying the UHD 4K disc set as all movie purchases from here on out will be so, it'll also be the first time I'll have more software(4K disc) on hand and waiting to purchase the hardware (big coin toss in the noggin still) Strange days these are indeed


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Atmos was outstanding in STB. But it's confirmed the bass is abysmal

Oh well. 4K was very nice after the first 45 mins


----------



## Kurolicious

Brian Fineberg said:


> Atmos was outstanding in STB. But it's confirmed the bass is abysmal
> 
> Oh well. 4K was very nice after the first 45 mins


I am a huge Star Trek fan but I watched this last night and I thought it sounded awful. The entire track had no dynamic range. Abysmal is definitely the best word to describe the bass.


----------



## MKtheater

The Imax I went to had more bass than at home. There is some mid bass but that does not even grip you and I watched it 3 dB over reference with my subs who knows how hot.


----------



## citsur86

rhed said:


> Nice.. if you have DTSX, the up mixing Neural X on this movie is friggn awesome. Oh, and the bass too.


Just watched Dredd the other day in DTS:HD MA 7.1 and it was awesome! What does the Neural:X - DTS answer to Atmos?


----------



## MKtheater

Dredd is one of my go to short awesome bass movies, I also like the movie. 9 and is my other. I love the sound of that movie!


----------



## Sekosche

MKtheater said:


> Dredd is one of my go to short awesome bass movies, I also like the movie. 9 and is my other. I love the sound of that movie!


As a part of finishing my 4 & 5 star bass movie collection, I watched 9 for the first time earlier this year with my boy, and my jaw dropped at the intensity, quality, and amount of bass. I know why this is a 5 star bass movie now, but I would have never guessed the sound design was this good in a fairly obscure animated movie...definitely a sleeper.


----------



## MrGrey

At the 2min mark it gets nice 💀. You know that crazy excitement and chills you get watch a trailer with killer music? well these tracks give you that in an unlimited quantity






Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toe

Sekosche said:


> As a part of finishing my 4 & 5 star bass movie collection, I watched 9 for the first time earlier this year with my boy, and my jaw dropped at the intensity, quality, and amount of bass. I know why this is a 5 star bass movie now, but I would have never guessed the sound design was this good in a fairly obscure animated movie...definitely a sleeper.


I'm with you guys on 9! One of the all too rare movies that hits on all cylinders for me with fantastic bass/sound, PQ and a great movie IMO.


----------



## rhed

citsur86 said:


> Just watched Dredd the other day in DTS:HD MA 7.1 and it was awesome! What does the Neural:X - DTS answer to Atmos?


Yes.. It's the up mixer of DTSX.


----------



## asere

Sometimes with the upmixer it's hard to tell where sound comes from overhead. I've replayed some material with upmixer on/off and can't tell at times.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MKtheater

9 is my favorite sounding movie.


----------



## Scott Simonian

asere said:


> Sometimes with the upmixer it's hard to tell where sound comes from overhead. I've replayed some material with upmixer on/off and can't tell at times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


That's a good thing.


----------



## rhed

asere said:


> Sometimes with the upmixer it's hard to tell where sound comes from overhead. I've replayed some material with upmixer on/off and can't tell at times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Yes.. I can't tell with DSU. But for Neural X it does a great job in sound separation precisely.


----------



## asere

rhed said:


> Yes.. I can't tell with DSU. But for Neural X it does a great job in sound separation precisely.


Do you have a 5.2.2 set up?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rhed

asere said:


> do you have a 5.2.2 set up?
> 
> Sent from my sm-g900p using tapatalk


7.4.4


----------



## asere

rhed said:


> 7.4.4


And you can't tell with DSU?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Simonian

asere said:


> And you can't tell with DSU?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


DSU and Neural:X derive their overhead content differently.

DSU uses diffuse out-of-phase cues from the front, side and rear channels and extracts that content from the main channels and sends it up to the overheads for a non-distracting diffuse yet immersive soundfield. Hence, it will be difficult to tell where the sound comes from.

Neural:X is the opposite. It will pull in-phase content and send some to the overheads for a very aggressive and engaging effect but at the cost of being distracting. It can still sound immersive and it does but sometimes things that shouldn't be above you sound like they're above you.


----------



## rhed

asere said:


> And you can't tell with DSU?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


ATMOS encoded I can. But imo ATMOS up mix ( DSU) not as much as Neural X


----------



## fredxr2d2

Got a chance to watch Star Trek Beyond last night. Here's the thing: I was expecting something terrible if you go by everyone else here, but I actually thought it was a very well done sound design that was just missing some of the lower bass. I felt plenty of the content hitting and it seemed appropriate to what was going on, but it just wasn't "digging deep" like say Mad Max Fury Road digs. I wouldn't characterize it as a poor sound design by any means and I enjoyed the movie itself.



Spoiler



That said, during the very first warp jump that the Enterprise does, my AC unit rattled (it only does that below 30Hz) and that was the best hit of the whole film.


----------



## rhed

Scott Simonian said:


> DSU and Neural:X derive their overhead content differently.
> 
> DSU uses diffuse out-of-phase cues from the front, side and rear channels and extracts that content from the main channels and sends it up to the overheads for a non-distracting diffuse yet immersive soundfield. Hence, it will be difficult to tell where the sound comes from.
> 
> Neural:X is the opposite. It will pull in-phase content and send some to the overheads for a very aggressive and engaging effect but at the cost of being distracting. It can still sound immersive and it does but sometimes things that shouldn't be above you sound like they're above you.


Hmm, never heard that opposite effect yet with Nx


----------



## Scott Simonian

"Opposite effect"?

The way the two upmixers derive their overhead content is completely different. The "effect" will be different...not "opposite".


----------



## rhed

Scott Simonian said:


> "Opposite effect"?
> 
> The way the two upmixers derive their overhead content is completely different. The "effect" will be different...not "opposite".


Ok.. well it's still sounds great fwiw. And I still think the sound effect placement in the channels is pretty accurate for where it needs to be with the up mix.


----------



## Mongo171

Just watched "Lights Out." It felt like a B movie to me. OK bass moments made me jump. But, almost felt like I knew what was going to happen before it did. Horrible ending.


----------



## rhed

Mongo171 said:


> Just watched "Lights Out." It felt like a B movie to me. OK bass moments made me jump. But, almost felt like I knew what was going to happen before it did. Horrible ending.


Agreed on the ending.. Horrible..


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Waboman said:


> I said screw it and went out and bought the new Star Trek. What can I say? I like the movie. Resistance is futile.


My mom is visiting my home this week and she bought STB. We watched it and it was fun, but I popped in the 2009 Star Trek just to compare the sound design. I don't have Atmos so I cannot compare that aspect of the disc but man the 2009 StarTrek is just weighted just right so you feel what is going on. I look forward to what you think of the movie on your system!



I have been debating to venture out to see Dr.Strange or next weeks The Arrival in theater. But with everyone talking about Strange I will probably go see that next week!


----------



## Waboman

BornSlippyZ said:


> My mom is visiting my home this week and she bought STB. We watched it and it was fun, but I popped in the 2009 Star Trek just to compare the sound design. I don't have Atmos so I cannot compare that aspect of the disc but man the 2009 StarTrek is just weighted just right so you feel what is going on. I look forward to what you think of the movie on your system!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been debating to venture out to see Dr.Strange or next weeks The Arrival in theater. But with everyone talking about Strange I will probably go see that next week!


Tell your mum I said hi. 

I liked STB. I haven't watched it at home yet. Maybe this weekend. My kids have this Friday off of school. I thought why should they have all the fun? So we're gonna make a day of it and get lunch then hit the afternoon showing of Dr. Strange at the IMAX.


----------



## MrGrey

*Phantom of the Theatre |2016| Graph











*


----------



## MrGrey

*Line Walker |2016| Graph
*
*i really like the surround sound in this film














*​


----------



## MrGrey

*DEAD RISING: ENDGAME |2016| Graph














*​


----------



## QuiGonJosh

Anyone had a listen to Star Trek: Beyond? Man, it is really giving my sub's a workout.


----------



## PioManiac

QuiGonJosh said:


> Anyone had a listen to Star Trek: Beyond? Man, it is really giving my sub's a workout.


..Actually the LFE drops off a cliff after 40Hz
(that's not considered a good bass movie)










The "sweet spot" for your BIC F-12's is 30Hz - 100Hz
...so it sounds like a match made in heaven for you.

http://www.toptenreviews.com/electr...subwoofers/bic-america-formula-series-review/

_In our frequency testing, this subwoofer started to decline in performance around 30Hz, even though it's rated to go as low as 25Hz. According to our tests, the sweet spot of this active subwoofer is 30Hz – 100Hz. Regardless, it is still impressive that a subwoofer rated at 150 watts of RMS power can reach down below 30Hz in real-world testing._

Most people in this thread expect to see LFE extension down to 10Hz - 20Hz at min.
...and preferably with no limits at all down to single digits.


----------



## MrGrey

Currently watching SouthPaw. Dredd was awesome. I'm curious to see what the graph for southpaw is like so I'll graph it after I'm done watching the film.










Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongo171

Watched "Central Intelligence" last night. It needed a laugh track. Bass was OK. Comedy wasn't.


----------



## MrGrey

SouthPaw |2015| Graph 

Awesome film!! Powerful!. The audio isn't as powerful as CREED but it's cool.


















Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuiGonJosh

PioManiac said:


> ..Actually the LFE drops off a cliff after 40Hz
> (that's not considered a good bass movie)
> 
> 
> 
> The "sweet spot" for your BIC F-12's is 30Hz - 100Hz
> ...so it sounds like a match made in heaven for you.
> 
> http://www.toptenreviews.com/electr...subwoofers/bic-america-formula-series-review/
> 
> _In our frequency testing, this subwoofer started to decline in performance around 30Hz, even though it's rated to go as low as 25Hz. According to our tests, the sweet spot of this active subwoofer is 30Hz – 100Hz. Regardless, it is still impressive that a subwoofer rated at 150 watts of RMS power can reach down below 30Hz in real-world testing._
> 
> Most people in this thread expect to see LFE extension down to 10Hz - 20Hz at min.
> ...and preferably with no limits at all down to single digits.


I've run a test and the F12 went down to around 24hz in my room, so whatever. No, I don't have an SPL meter. Human hearing can't reach below 20hz anyway, so I don't care to spend thousands of dollars for something I can't perceive anyway. Most subwoofers in auditoriums don't go below 30hz that often as well. Perhaps the sound mixers might be on to something.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

QuiGonJosh said:


> I've run a test and the F12 went down to around 24hz in my room, so whatever. No, I don't have an SPL meter. Human hearing can't reach below 20hz anyway, so I don't care to spend thousands of dollars for something I can't perceive anyway. Most subwoofers in auditoriums don't go below 30hz that often as well. Perhaps the sound mixers might be on to something.


Stopped reading at "No, I don't have an spl meter"


----------



## bgtighe23

QuiGonJosh said:


> I've run a test and the F12 went down to around 24hz in my room, so whatever. No, I don't have an SPL meter. Human hearing can't reach below 20hz anyway, so I don't care to spend thousands of dollars for something I can't perceive anyway. Most subwoofers in auditoriums don't go below 30hz that often as well. Perhaps the sound mixers might be on to something.



*epic face palm*


----------



## PioManiac

QuiGonJosh said:


> I've run a test and the F12 went down to around 24hz in my room, so whatever. No, I don't have an SPL meter. Human hearing can't reach below 20hz anyway, so I don't care to spend thousands of dollars for something I can't perceive anyway. Most subwoofers in auditoriums don't go below 30hz that often as well. Perhaps the sound mixers might be on to something.


Auditoriums?

Ironically QuiGon,

The last time I went out to see a movie was for Star Wars The Force Awakens in a Dolby Atmos *Theater* and the ULF was very much a significant part of the movie.
Every time Kilo/Rey tapped into the "Force" the room became heavy with
pressure waves that were definitely felt rather than just heard. 










If you don't have subs that can reach ULF (Ultra Low Frequencies) the Infrasonic
sound waves that you feel in your core, not hear with your ears...you have never felt the true power of the Force.

...at first I thought you were just trolling for lol's, 
sadly you appear to be quite serious.



QuiGonJosh said:


> I was kind of underwhelmed by the audio for TFA, much like I was underwhelmed by the film itself. The whole affair felt very lightweight.


Until you actually experience


----------



## coolrda

QuiGonJosh said:


> I've run a test and the F12 went down to around 24hz in my room, so whatever. No, I don't have an SPL meter. Human hearing can't reach below 20hz anyway, so I don't care to spend thousands of dollars for something I can't perceive anyway. Most subwoofers in auditoriums don't go below 30hz that often as well. Perhaps the sound mixers might be on to something.


Friendly advice. Never, never make assumptions on something you haven't experienced in person. This goes for everything in life. Don't cheat yourself.


----------



## QuiGonJosh

PioManiac said:


> Many (myself included) also spend thousands on projectors
> and larger than life screens instead of watching movies on a 50" TV.


Good for you, I guess. Maybe some of us aren't interested or don't have the funds or space to accommodate such a setup. Maybe some of us are content with hearing the bass as opposed to being punched in the gut with over the top bass. Maybe some of us don't turn their nose up at others less fortunate. That last one is the key to the power of the Force, not ridiculously over the top subwoofers.


----------



## bgtighe23

QuiGonJosh said:


> Good for you, I guess. Maybe some of us aren't interested or don't have the funds or space to accommodate such a setup. Maybe some of us are content with hearing the bass as opposed to being punched in the gut with over the top bass. Maybe some of us don't turn their nose up at others less fortunate. That last one is the key to the power of the Force, not ridiculously over the top subwoofers.


Just because your sub can't reproduce anything under 25hz doesn't mean all other subs are over the top. Just saying.

Larger subs aren't just for increased output.


----------



## audiofan1

Guys if you want to educate the guy on bass, put the AVS Hammer away and try a different approach












I vote this method













:laugh:


----------



## PioManiac

QuiGonJosh said:


> Good for you, I guess. Maybe some of us aren't interested or don't have the funds or space to accommodate such a setup. Maybe some of us are content with hearing the bass as opposed to being punched in the gut with over the top bass. Maybe some of us don't turn their nose up at others less fortunate. That last one is the key to the power of the Force, not ridiculously over the top subwoofers.


----------



## PioManiac

For those late to STB LFE opinion party...
It actually started Oct.18th and spanned several pages...

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-subwoofers-bass-transducers/1333462-new-master-list-bass-movies-frequency-charts-872.html




Patzig said:


> Unreal. How disappointing.





Brian Fineberg said:


> 35Hz extension?! this is worse than the Hobbit





beastaudio said:


> That looks to me like it might be top dog on the worst ULF cutoff of all time. Could we get an overlay of that and whatever Hobbit movie that was? Sheesh. Someone outa get fired for that I agree. Even the cinema standard of 30-35hz would be garbage. Definitely some midbass punch in there but nothing below to supplement. God, OUCH....





audiofan1 said:


> Guess we were do a Gaff
> 
> Got a lead on the case and may explain everything


----------



## MrGrey

Lol, you guys are crazy 😂 this is all for fun and enjoyment. there shouldn't be any negativity between fellow HT men and women when it comes to this stuff, it's all to escape and feel good.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## raynist

PioManiac said:


> For those late to TFA LFE opinion party...
> It actually started Oct.18th and spanned several pages...
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-subwoofers-bass-transducers/1333462-new-master-list-bass-movies-frequency-charts-872.html


You mean Star Trek Beyond not The Force Awakens Rght?


----------



## PioManiac

*fixed*


----------



## Waboman

Geez, I want to watch Thor now. When he flips the table. That's some good LFE right there.


----------



## Marc Alexander

QuiGonJosh said:


> Good for you, I guess. Maybe some of us aren't interested or don't have the funds or space to accommodate such a setup. Maybe some of us are content with hearing the bass as opposed to being punched in the gut with over the top bass. Maybe some of us don't turn their nose up at others less fortunate. That last one is the key to the power of the Force, not ridiculously over the top subwoofers.


Dude, you are fine by me. 👍 
You just stumbled into the wrong thread. HT is about your personal preferences in your own home. Ignorance can be truly bliss (not meant as an insult)!

Clink this link to exit safely: http://www.avsforum.com/showthread.php?t=2527177


----------



## dominguez1

QuiGonJosh said:


> Anyone had a listen to Star Trek: Beyond? Man, it is really giving my sub's a workout.





PioManiac said:


> ..Actually the LFE drops off a cliff after 40Hz
> (that's not considered a good bass movie)


LOL...just watched STB...

I remember the day when I would have ripped this movie a new one because it had no ULF...probably would have stopped the movie mid-film...

But after picking up this ported MBM, that has *ALL *changed.  

Yes, it lacked ULF...but with this crazy Tactile Response of this MBM placed nearfield, I pretty much glazed over the missing lower octaves!   This is coming from a ULF snob...

I thought the sound mix was very well done, and the LF pounded very hard...

Wow...maybe I should throw in the Hobbit again..................


----------



## Brian Fineberg

i personally think the MBM's are a fad...why all of a sudden is midbass so desirable, and now so much it makes a filtered movie great for bass??...it sounds like nightclub/lowrider car syndrome to me.


----------



## dominguez1

Brian Fineberg said:


> i personally think the MBM's are a fad...why all of a sudden is midbass so desirable, and now so much it makes a filtered movie great for bass??...it sounds like nightclub/lowrider car syndrome to me.


IMO, at least for those following the mbm thread, its because we've advanced what we know about how to optimize them, and now are realizing what we've been missing.

I wouldn't say that it makes filtered movies have great bass compared to full range, but I would say it now makes them a worthwhile watch.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

dominguez1 said:


> IMO, at least for those following the mbm thread, its because we've advanced what we know about how to optimize them, and now are realizing what we've been missing.
> 
> I wouldn't say that it makes filtered movies have great bass compared to full range, but I would say it now makes them a worthwhile watch.


ive been following that thread as well...and again still feel all it is is boosted midbass...it just doesnt add up to me. but Ive been wrong before 

and here i just added a crowson to enhance the ULF


----------



## healthnut

Brian Fineberg said:


> ive been following that thread as well...and again still feel all it is is boosted midbass...it just doesnt add up to me. but Ive been wrong before
> 
> 
> 
> and here i just added a crowson to enhance the ULF




I have a 24" sub with a 4K amp, 3 Behringer 1200's AND the Crowson's, can't have too much low bass or midbass. But it's always going to be a matter of personal preference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBuger

Brian Fineberg said:


> ive been following that thread as well...and again still feel all it is is boosted midbass...it just doesnt add up to me. but Ive been wrong before
> 
> and here i just added a crowson to enhance the ULF


 Well I guess you could look at it as boosted midbass, but not really boosted midbass FR. I think a few in that thread have used it to help fill in the FR in that area, but it's mainly just for more TR and chest slam. For me (and I think a lot of the others), it didn't even really change my overall FR, but is definitely felt. How can it not be when its that close to your back, and up high on my back in my case with it setting on top of my 18's. Until its setup properly in a system and experienced, I can see how one might think its a fad with all the craze about it lately. I love my NF 18's behind me and didn't feel I was lacking at all in the midbass slam department, but the mbm took it up a notch and can create a lot of pressure in the chest cavity (even at lower volumes around -15 or so). I think partially because of the port tune in that area and partially because of it being NF so close right behind. I'm so glad curiosity got the best of me and I tried it  As much as I like all the ULF wobble stuff, I think the mid bass chest slam is the most exhilarating for me when watching movies. I wouldn't want to be without either though!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

SBuger said:


> Well I guess you could look at it as boosted midbass, but not really boosted midbass FR. I think a few in that thread have used it to help fill in the FR in that area, but it's mainly just for more TR and chest slam. For me (and I think a lot of the others), it didn't even really change my overall FR, but is definitely felt. How can it not be when its that close to your back, and up high on my back in my case with it setting on top of my 18's. Until its setup properly in a system and experienced, I can see how one might think its a fad with all the craze about it lately. I love my NF 18's behind me and didn't feel I was lacking at all in the midbass slam department, but the mbm took it up a notch and can create a lot of pressure in the chest cavity (even at lower volumes around -15 or so). I think partially because of the port tune in that area and partially because of it being NF so close right behind. I'm so glad curiosity got the best of me and I tried it  As much as I like all the ULF wobble stuff, I think the mid bass chest slam is the most exhilarating for me when watching movies. I wouldn't want to without either though!


makes a lot of sense....its kind of a TT for the midbass

maybe ill try one soon...we shall see


----------



## dominguez1

Brian Fineberg said:


> ive been following that thread as well...and again still feel all it is is boosted midbass...it just doesnt add up to me. but Ive been wrong before
> 
> and here i just added a crowson to enhance the ULF





SBuger said:


> Well I guess you could look at it as boosted midbass, but not really boosted midbass FR. I think a few in that thread have used it to help fill in the FR in that area, but it's mainly just for more TR and chest slam. For me (and I think a lot of the others), it didn't even really change my overall FR, but is definitely felt. How can it not be when its that close to your back, and up high on my back in my case with it setting on top of my 18's. Until its setup properly in a system and experienced, I can see how one might think its a fad with all the craze about it lately. I love my NF 18's behind me and didn't feel I was lacking at all in the midbass slam department, but the mbm took it up a notch and can create a lot of pressure in the chest cavity (even at lower volumes around -15 or so). I think partially because of the port tune in that area and partially because of it being NF so close right behind. I'm so glad curiosity got the best of me and I tried it  As much as I like all the ULF wobble stuff, I think the mid bass chest slam is the most exhilarating for me when watching movies. I wouldn't want to be without either though!


 @SBuger nailed it. 

Check out the first post below. It summarizes our findings on the mbm.

Here.


----------



## PioManiac

I have a pair of Ported 15" 1000 watt Velodyne subs placed side by side
directly behind my center seat and within 12" of my center mass 
... so ya, I get the whole mid bass slam thing.

*But* when a Massive Star Ship


Spoiler



makes an dramatic crash into a Planet on screen


I expect my entire room to feel the pressure waves of a high magnitude impact,
not just a mid bass body shot.

ULF should have been down to single digits,
and at the very least, high teens ~20Hz 

Slamming a door in your home can produce 10Hz

I have followed the MBM thread and realize the benefit,
...I actually set mine up 6 years ago. 



Spoiler

















Spoiler


----------



## PioManiac

dominguez1 said:


> LOL...just watched STB...
> 
> I remember the day when I would have ripped this movie a new one because it had no ULF...probably would have stopped the movie mid-film...
> 
> But after picking up this ported MBM, that has *ALL *changed.
> 
> Yes, it lacked ULF...but with this crazy Tactile Response of this MBM placed nearfield, I pretty much glazed over the missing lower octaves!   This is coming from a ULF snob...
> 
> I thought the sound mix was very well done, and the LF pounded very hard...
> 
> *Wow...maybe I should throw in the Hobbit again*..................


I posted my Hobbit experience back in 2013 with my near field setup,
IIRC, I measured over 100dB with my SPL meter at my MLP

needless to say that did not go over well with the bass heads lol!

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-subwoofers-bass-transducers/1333462-new-master-list-bass-movies-frequency-charts-247.html#post23134399


----------



## dominguez1

PioManiac said:


> I have a pair of Ported 15" 1000 watt Velodyne subs placed side by side
> directly behind my center seat and within 12" of my center mass
> ... so ya, I get the whole mid bass slam thing.
> 
> *But* when a Massive Star Ship
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> makes an dramatic crash into a Planet on screen
> 
> 
> I expect my entire room to feel the pressure waves of a high magnitude impact,
> not just a mid bass body shot.
> 
> ULF should have been down to single digits,
> and at the very least, high teens ~20Hz
> 
> Slamming a door in your home can produce 10Hz
> 
> I have followed the MBM thread and realize the benefit,
> ...I actually set mine up 6 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ha, nice! 

The major finding from the mbm thread is building of the near field benefits, but showing how subs tuned in the mid bass regions even have more impact than its sealed or lower tuned ported counterparts.


----------



## bgtighe23

dominguez1 said:


> Ha, nice!
> 
> The major finding from the mbm thread is building of the near field benefits, but showing how subs tuned in the mid bass regions even have more impact than its sealed or lower tuned ported counterparts.


Is the impact - tactile feel also directional? 

If you have placed ported near field subs, with the port facing parallel to the direction you're sitting (basically both you and the port are watching the screen) vs turning the sub 90 degrees so its now facing the LP, will there be a tactile difference?


----------



## dominguez1

bgtighe23 said:


> Is the impact - tactile feel also directional?
> 
> If you have placed ported near field subs, with the port facing parallel to the direction you're sitting (basically both you and the port are watching the screen) vs turning the sub 90 degrees so its now facing the LP, will there be a tactile difference?


Absolutely. It is directional, so to optimize TR, you need to point it at the mlp.


----------



## pennynike1

*X-Men Apocalypse*

X-Men Apocalypse has made it's way to Red Box and WOW, WOW, WOW, this movie is so much more enjoyable at home than it was at theaters. I thought the film was OK at the theaters, but having a great audio experience at home transforms it. 

The movie seems like a non-stop highlight reel of awesomeness at home! 1 of new go-to bass movies of the year, and I wager to say, I think it may eclipse Deadpool. While I loved the Super Hero landing in Deadppol, XA certainly has more quantify of action scenes, and there is some extremely potent bass hits that make me question why in the world I am getting more powerful amps for my subs. 

Haven't seen Apocalypse at home yet? Check this juggernaut out


----------



## SBuger

bgtighe23 said:


> Is the impact - tactile feel also directional?
> 
> If you have placed ported near field subs, with the port facing parallel to the direction you're sitting (basically both you and the port are watching the screen) vs turning the sub 90 degrees so its now facing the LP, will there be a tactile difference?





dominguez1 said:


> Absolutely. It is directional, so to optimize TR, you need to point it at the mlp.


Yep, Dom's right, it needs to be pointed at the MLP for the most TR. I used to run a ported Rythmik FV15HP firing directly into the back of the MLP. Big time difference in TR vs with it firing parallel to the MLP even though the FR was almost identical. I'm sure the exact same would hold true to the MBM, even though I haven't tried it. I just fire it into the couch at the MLP.


----------



## MrGrey

Hands of stone |2016| Graph 
















Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Simonian

Brian Fineberg said:


> i personally think the MBM's are a fad...why all of a sudden is midbass so desirable, and now so much it makes a filtered movie great for bass??...it sounds like nightclub/lowrider car syndrome to me.



#AllBassMatters


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Bluray revisit

13 hours is a bass monster.


----------



## PioManiac

Brian Fineberg said:


> Bluray revisit
> 
> 13 hours is a bass monster.


Definitely! It has the whole range pretty much covered.
(the way it should be) ...and it came with ATMOS audio as a Bonus!

I've watched it three times (so far) and its exactly the type of movie that reinforces my choice to buy vs renting blurays.
Going to have to give it another spin this week, Thanks for bringing that up!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

PioManiac said:


> Definitely! It has the whole range pretty much covered.
> (the way it should be) ...and it came with ATMOS audio as a Bonus!
> 
> I've watched it three times (so far) and its exactly the type of movie that reinforces my choice to buy vs renting blurays.
> Going to have to give it another spin this week, Thanks for bringing that up!


I looked back and someone posted it broke their sub

Well in essence it did so to one of mine. One of my 18's behind the screen popped out of the box!!! Not even kidding. The heads of the screws I used were a tad too small and they ripped right through the holes in the driver basket!!!. So mid movie I replaced it this time using washers and 2" drywall screws. That should hold her

Wtf lol


----------



## PioManiac

brian fineberg said:


> i looked back and someone posted it broke their sub
> 
> well in essence it did so to one of mine. One of my 18's behind the screen popped out of the box!!! Not even kidding. The heads of the screws i used were a tad too small and they ripped right through the holes in the driver basket!!!. So mid movie i replaced it this time using washers and 2" drywall screws. That should hold her
> 
> wtf lol


*Awesome!*


----------



## beastaudio

Has anyone graphed the new PacRim redo with atmos/UHD? I know the first wasn't a ULF monster but it may have some of the best relentless 30hz bass that really just pounds you to death. I Would hope the atmos would be a clear improvement in surround effect, with at the very LEAST retaining the massive amounts of bass the original track had. Just curious!


----------



## Sekosche

Brian Fineberg said:


> PioManiac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely! It has the whole range pretty much covered.
> (the way it should be) ...and it came with ATMOS audio as a Bonus!
> 
> I've watched it three times (so far) and its exactly the type of movie that reinforces my choice to buy vs renting blurays.
> Going to have to give it another spin this week, Thanks for bringing that up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked back and someone posted it broke their sub
> 
> Well in essence it did so to one of mine. One of my 18's behind the screen popped out of the box!!! Not even kidding. The heads of the screws I used were a tad too small and they ripped right through the holes in the driver basket!!!. So mid movie I replaced it this time using washers and 2" drywall screws. That should hold her
> 
> Wtf lol
Click to expand...

Holy cow! I knew there was a reason I love the bass in 13 Hours. I don't think I saw a graph of it before, but it's probably my favorite bass movie of the year. I just watched it again a couple days ago since adding the nearfield MBM and it was ridiculous.

I rented Star Trek Beyond on my way home, and an hour in I'm astounded how shallow the bass is. There's so much midbass it's overwhelming and tiresome. Even the added tactile oomph from the MBM isn't enough to save the audio. The bass definitely doesn't match the action on screen.

Finding Dory comes out Nov. 15th! I hope there's a Darla glass tap scene equivalent or better. :smiley:


----------



## PioManiac

I've put this one off long enough,

Nearly impossible to find these under $100 in Canada. (scAmazon.ca) other than the Region B/2 Italian imports.
So ended up ordering through amazon.com instead (combo packs (BD/DVD) of both films) for $50+ shipping.










Has anyone ever graphed these yet?


----------



## Toe

PioManiac said:


> I've put this one off long enough,
> 
> Nearly impossible to find these under $100 in Canada. (scAmazon.ca) other than the Region B/2 Italian imports.
> So ended up ordering through amazon.com instead (combo packs (BD/DVD) of both films) for $50+ shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever graphed these yet?


AoF was graphed on databass. Haven't seen a graph for TFP yet, but am curious to see one. I have TFP sitting at home, but haven't watched yet.


----------



## PioManiac

Toe said:


> AoF was graphed on databass. Haven't seen a graph for TFP yet, but am curious to see one. I have TFP sitting at home, but haven't watched yet.


Thanx Toe

...found it!











also found "9" that was mentioned a couple pages back.
(have not seen that graph on AVS either) I hope its okay to post these here 










I remember buying that one way back in 2009, great flick, great bass!


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> Bluray revisit
> 
> 13 hours is a bass monster.


IndeedAlong with a heaping helping of Atmos on top


----------



## grtuck

Brian Fineberg said:


> Bluray revisit
> 
> 13 hours is a bass monster.


That movie is just amazing all around.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

grtuck said:


> That movie is just amazing all around.


Just an added bonus hahah

It's like being only wanting to hit a sac fly and it leaves the ball park


----------



## derrickdj1

The movie 9 was never meant to be a movie. It was a PHd. student's short project for his degree. It has remained one of the most potent bass movies with a few touches from Tim Burton.


----------



## Sekosche

I'm excited for the family movie Kubo and the Two Strings that comes out on bluray November 22. We didn't watch it in theaters, but I'm sure my 5 year old would love it (got great reviews). The animation looks awesome! Any comments on the audio/video from those that have seen it?


----------



## PioManiac

I missed this one somehow from almost a year ago, probably because Disney wanted $30 (in Canada).
Finally dropped to $20 for the Bluray on amazon and I decided it was worth it for the full range LFE. ($17.99 on amazon.com)


----------



## asere

PioManiac said:


> I missed this one somehow from almost a year ago, probably because Disney wanted $30 (in Canada).
> Finally dropped to $20 for the Bluray on amazon and I decided it was worth it for the full range LFE. ($17.99 on amazon.com)


Wow didn't know it extended that much. I need to see it.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## lizrussspike

Thanks PioManiac for the graph. This one has some great bass moments, and not a bad flick either.


----------



## Stoked21

As usual. I'll post cheesy horror/thriller flicks like DeadRoom

Check out "Don't Breath". Probably not an insane ULF but healthy. The LF is crazy followed but constant droughts of near silence (no dialogue in last 2/3 of movie). 

It's making me work on my Atmos speakers though as the ULF it does have is vibrating the 30lb beasts in their mounts.

Let's just say it's pretty damn fun. And it will test your subs for sure. Hehehe


----------



## PioManiac

Courier just dropped these off, 
...still waiting on AoF and TFP, likely tied up in customs for another day


----------



## Hopinater

PioManiac said:


> I missed this one somehow from almost a year ago, probably because Disney wanted $30 (in Canada).
> Finally dropped to $20 for the Bluray on amazon and I decided it was worth it for the full range LFE. ($17.99 on amazon.com)


I really liked this movie. It's pretty fun to watch, worth owning IMO.


----------



## Toe

Hopinater said:


> I really liked this movie. It's pretty fun to watch, worth owning IMO.


Even though I haven't bought it yet after my rent when it first hit blu, I think it's a good buy as well. Not only a good movie (IMO) and excellent audio/bass, but the star of the show IMO is actually the PQ.....I was blown away by how good this disc looked!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Toe said:


> Even though I haven't bought it yet after my rent when it first hit blu, I think it's a good buy as well. Not only a good movie (IMO) and excellent audio/bass, but the star of the show IMO is actually the PQ.....I was blown away by how good this disc looked!


Up converted it looks better than most 4K uhd discs. It's that good


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> Even though I haven't bought it yet after my rent when it first hit blu, I think it's a good buy as well. Not only a good movie (IMO) and excellent audio/bass, but the star of the show IMO is actually the PQ.....I was blown away by how good this disc looked!


I absolutely agree. I remember thinking to myself that the PQ was beautiful… stunning actually. I still don't own it yet but I've rented it twice. 



Brian Fineberg said:


> Up converted it looks better than most 4K uhd discs. It's that good


WOW… it looks fantastic without up conversion... I need to see it unconverted.


----------



## Sekosche

Picking up The Legend of Tarzan and Tomorrowland this afternoon. I haven't seen either yet, and I'm in dire need of a distraction from all things political. Bring on some beautiful for spacious screens and amber waves of bass! :smiley:


----------



## lizrussspike

both great flicks Sekosche, with good bass!


----------



## Toe

Sekosche said:


> Picking up The Legend of Tarzan and Tomorrowland this afternoon. I haven't seen either yet, and I'm in dire need of a distraction from all things political. Bring on some beautiful for spacious screens and amber waves of bass! :smiley:


Nice! I got Tarzan coming from Netflix today and hoping there is enough bass to drown my political sorrows tonight.


----------



## fredxr2d2

Toe said:


> Nice! I got Tarzan coming from Netflix today and hoping there is enough bass to drown my political sorrows tonight.


I enjoyed the bass in Tarzan last night. Fun ride in several parts.


----------



## brahman12

Sekosche said:


> Picking up The Legend of Tarzan and Tomorrowland this afternoon. I haven't seen either yet, and I'm in dire need of a distraction from all things political. Bring on some beautiful for spacious screens and amber waves of bass! :smiley:



Tarzan was strong with its bass elements on a handful of scenes and Tomorrowland is a really cool family movie that just happens to have a brilliant sound mix with a few couch shaking bass elements thrown in on top of some fine video quality. It was a blind buy for me, as are many family films that I get my hands on, but definitely a good buy IMO.


----------



## brahman12

If you haven't watched Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol and Rogue Nation in a while....please crank the volume up and run your subs hot...then get ready to sit through some awesome bass moments, along with pitch perfect surround mixes. Out of the two, I feel like Rogue Nation is just a tad more delectable but they are both supreme audio mixes with powerful bass. I enjoyed these the first couple times around...but cranking the MV and sub trim on these was really fun.


P.S. - I have set my sub trims at 0 for over 5 months now on the advice of a fellow AVSer, and it has dramatically improved many familiar movie mixes. If you've got powerful/capable subs (once you've set them up properly of course), you may be inclined to try this. I ain't telling you to blow out your windows and destroy your subs, but do crank them up a bit more than usual. A lot of us have some powerful rigs that need to breathe every once in a while.


----------



## beastaudio

brahman12 said:


> If you haven't watched Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol and Rogue Nation in a while....please crank the volume up and run your subs hot...then get ready to sit through some awesome bass moments, along with pitch perfect surround mixes. Out of the two, I feel like Rogue Nation is just a tad more delectable but they are both supreme audio mixes with powerful bass. I enjoyed these the first couple times around...but cranking the MV and sub trim on these was really fun.
> 
> 
> P.S. - I have set my sub trims at 0 for over 5 months now on the advice of a fellow AVSer, and it has dramatically improved many familiar movie mixes. If you've got powerful/capable subs (once you've set them up properly of course), you may be inclined to try this. I ain't telling you to blow out your windows and destroy your subs, but do crank them up a bit more than usual. A lot of us have some powerful rigs that need to breathe every once in a while.


PREACH! 

I was thinking just this last night while watching STB. Haters comin in talkin' bout no bass on the track. Yea yea, you guys were right, but in the face of adversity from poor audio mixing comes the "Subwoofer Trim Adjustment." Quit being a buncha pansies and bump that sucker another 5-8dB and enjoy.


----------



## Kini62

fredxr2d2 said:


> I enjoyed the bass in Tarzan last night. Fun ride in several parts.


Sound mix was fantastic even in just 5 channel. As for the movie itself, it was just OK.


----------



## Toe

beastaudio said:


> PREACH!
> 
> I was thinking just this last night while watching STB. Haters comin in talkin' bout no bass on the track. Yea yea, you guys were right, but in the face of adversity from poor audio mixing comes the "Subwoofer Trim Adjustment." Quit being a buncha pansies and bump that sucker another 5-8dB and enjoy.


You cant turn up what's not there. Nobody's bitching about the level in STB, it's the fact that it drops fast around 40hz. So yeah, has nothing to do with being "pansies".


----------



## PioManiac

Toe said:


> You cant turn up what's not there. Nobody's bitching about the level in STB, it's the fact that it drops fast around 40hz. So yeah, has nothing to do with being "pansies".


Ditto,

If you want to crank levels up 10dB for stronger mid bass on STB, that's fine.
...but don't forget to dial things back down before playing Edge of Tomorrow.

by the time you reach for the remote it may be too late to save your sub(s)


----------



## Alan P

brahman12 said:


> If you haven't watched Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol and Rogue Nation in a while....please crank the volume up and run your subs hot...then get ready to sit through some awesome bass moments, along with pitch perfect surround mixes. Out of the two, I feel like Rogue Nation is just a tad more delectable but they are both supreme audio mixes with powerful bass. I enjoyed these the first couple times around...but cranking the MV and sub trim on these was really fun.
> 
> 
> P.S. - I have set my sub trims at 0 for over 5 months now on the advice of a fellow AVSer, and it has dramatically improved many familiar movie mixes. If you've got powerful/capable subs (once you've set them up properly of course), you may be inclined to try this. I ain't telling you to blow out your windows and destroy your subs, but do crank them up a bit more than usual. A lot of us have some powerful rigs that need to breathe every once in a while.


Once again brahman...and don't take this personally...but telling people you're running your sub trim at "0" is meaningless without telling us your starting point. You could be running 1dB hot or 15dB hot, we have no idea.


----------



## Patzig

I'm sure we're all tired of talking about STB, but MaxMercy put up some good filters to boost the low end. The content is there, it just needs to be boosted. I tried these filters, the bottom end is greatly improved.

http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/285-the-bass-eq-for-movies-thread/?p=15189


----------



## Toe

Patzig said:


> I'm sure we're all tired of talking about STB, but MaxMercy put up some good filters to boost the low end. The content is there, it just needs to be boosted. I tried these filters, the bottom end is greatly improved.
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/285-the-bass-eq-for-movies-thread/?p=15189


I would love to hear the track this way! BEQ is obviously a lot different than just bumping up your sub trim though. I don't have the ability to BEQ with the gear I have unfortunately.


----------



## brahman12

Alan my man....no worries buddy. I know what you're saying but as I said last time... I am just talking in a fun and general manner when I post for the most part.Thus, I am suggesting and not prescribing. I am not as analytical and exact as others, unless I am asked for such clarification. In the post I stated that I wasn't saying to do anything other than to pump your badboys up a bit more than usual. No doubt I respect what you are saying and the more exact nature of your thought process along these lines...but I am just funnin' in these types of posts brother. Kickin' it light and simple with some fellow gear/movie lovers. There are lots of folks here that are much more knowledgeable than me, and I include you in that bunch, but that doesn't mean I have to post my thoughts and experiences in the same manner that they would. Different strokes for different folks ;-)


----------



## brahman12

Beastaudio...I think I might understand what you're saying about bumping up STB in order to try and get more enjoyment out of the track. But I believe what others were saying is that although you can bump up the bass, you can't try to create what isn't recorded on the track. You may get a nice kick out of the increased levels of low frequencies and mid bass that are on the mix but you can't create ultra low frequencies, if they are no where to be found, by just turning things up. The disappointment for many here is not so much that the movie or overall mix sucks...but that there is no true infrasonic experience to be had within a movie that they think deserves such an inclusion. Opinions vary and they are all valid.


----------



## brahman12

Patzig...what you posted about STB is interesting stuff that looks like fun. Gotta get my hands on that boosted and improved version, darn it


----------



## Stoked21

No takers on Don't Breath yet??

Careful. Might hurt some subs...


----------



## Toe

Stoked21 said:


> No takers on Don't Breath yet??
> 
> Careful. Might hurt some subs...


 
It's on top of my Netflix que, but doesn't come out until 11/29.


----------



## MrGrey

*The Secret Life of Pets |2016| Graph














*​


----------



## audiofan1

Stoked21 said:


> No takers on Don't Breath yet??
> 
> Careful. Might hurt some subs...





Toe said:


> It's on top of my Netflix que, but doesn't come out until 11/29.


Same here May the best man win on who gets it first


----------



## Brian Fineberg

MrGrey said:


> *The Secret Life of Pets |2016| Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/i-80SGWfEjM
> *​


Looks good. Just turn it up


----------



## basshead81

beastaudio said:


> PREACH!
> 
> I was thinking just this last night while watching STB. Haters comin in talkin' bout no bass on the track. Yea yea, you guys were right, but in the face of adversity from poor audio mixing comes the "Subwoofer Trim Adjustment." Quit being a buncha pansies and bump that sucker another 5-8dB and enjoy.


Haters? I believe this is a thread to discuss movies with bass. So if a movie does not deliver the goods we are suppose to sugar coat it to keep from causing sensitive feelers? You can run the sub's as hot as you want and it will not help the 40hz roll off in STB...the problem is lack of depth not recorded level.


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Same here May the best man win on who gets it first



This is OT, but has Netflix been sending you (or anyone else here) extra discs the last several months? I have the 2 out at a time plan and for a while now they will commonly (not always) send me 3 and sometimes even the top 4 in my que at a time for some reason.  Not complaining of course, but are you getting more sent to you than your plan calls for sometimes?


----------



## discone

Toe said:


> This is OT, but has Netflix been sending you (or anyone else here) extra discs the last several months? I have the 2 out at a time plan and for a while now they will commonly (not always) send me 3 and sometimes even the top 4 in my que at a time for some reason.  Not complaining of course, but are you getting more sent to you than your plan calls for sometimes?


Yes the same for here!! I'm getting an extra disc out at a time. I thought it was because most of the films in my queue have a wait on them so they were just trying to keep me happy by sending out an extra one. What ever the case my be I'm just fine with it. 

Don't Breath is on the top of my queue also so you and Audiofan1 will have to wait!!


----------



## asere

basshead81 said:


> Haters? I believe this is a thread to discuss movies with bass. So if a movie does not deliver the goods we are suppose to sugar coat it to keep from causing sensitive feelers? You can run the sub's as hot as you want and it will not help the 40hz roll off in STB...the problem is lack of depth not recorded level.


What movie is STB?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## PioManiac

asere said:


> What movie is STB?


----------



## leedesert

I don't have measuring eq and I'm sure this movie has been discussed but in Xmen Apocalypse there are a few scenes, especially during the final battle, especially during the time when En Sabah Nur is trying to transfer to Xavier's body.
I could feel the extended low end through my couch and everything in the room was vibrating.


----------



## beastaudio

Toe said:


> You cant turn up what's not there. Nobody's bitching about the level in STB, it's the fact that it drops fast around 40hz. So yeah, has nothing to do with being "pansies".





brahman12 said:


> Beastaudio...I think I might understand what you're saying about bumping up STB in order to try and get more enjoyment out of the track. But I believe what others were saying is that although you can bump up the bass, you can't try to create what isn't recorded on the track. You may get a nice kick out of the increased levels of low frequencies and mid bass that are on the mix but you can't create ultra low frequencies, if they are no where to be found, by just turning things up. The disappointment for many here is not so much that the movie or overall mix sucks...but that there is no true infrasonic experience to be had within a movie that they think deserves such an inclusion. Opinions vary and they are all valid.





basshead81 said:


> Haters? I believe this is a thread to discuss movies with bass. So if a movie does not deliver the goods we are suppose to sugar coat it to keep from causing sensitive feelers? You can run the sub's as hot as you want and it will not help the 40hz roll off in STB...the problem is lack of depth not recorded level.


I thought you guys knew me better than this...I was totally tongue in cheek there, just kidding around as usual. I know you can't boost your way out of a crappy rolloff. 

What you CAN do if you have EQ but not BEQ capability is to create a sort of L/T that will be WAY too much for a standard full bandwidth track, and cater towards these early rolloffs. You'd have to double check it and it would be some work, but you can actually get a little of it back similar to what max does, you are just handling it a little further downstream, and it won't be quite as accurate. I dialed in my most agressive LT for that movie and it didn't disappoint me for the most part. Alas, it would have been nice if they just started us out with a full bandwidth track to begin with.


----------



## brahman12

*You Got Us*



beastaudio said:


> I thought you guys knew me better than this...I was totally tongue in cheek there, just kidding around as usual. I know you can't boost your way out of a crappy rolloff.
> 
> What you CAN do if you have EQ but not BEQ capability is to create a sort of L/T that will be WAY too much for a standard full bandwidth track, and cater towards these early rolloffs. You'd have to double check it and it would be some work, but you can actually get a little of it back similar to what max does, you are just handling it a little further downstream, and it won't be quite as accurate. I dialed in my most agressive LT for that movie and it didn't disappoint me for the most part. Alas, it would have been nice if they just started us out with a full bandwidth track to begin with.



LOL...you got us...we thought you were serious.


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> This is OT, but has Netflix been sending you (or anyone else here) extra discs the last several months? I have the 2 out at a time plan and for a while now they will commonly (not always) send me 3 and sometimes even the top 4 in my que at a time for some reason.  Not complaining of course, but are you getting more sent to you than your plan calls for sometimes?


 Sometimes they do And I ain't complaining !


----------



## Marc Alexander

Patzig said:


> I'm sure we're all tired of talking about STB, but MaxMercy put up some good filters to boost the low end. The content is there, it just needs to be boosted. I tried these filters, the bottom end is greatly improved.
> 
> http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/285-the-bass-eq-for-movies-thread/?p=15189


I finally have a reason that I _MUST_ get a MiniDSP 2x4. Thanks!


----------



## wantmorehd

beastaudio said:


> I thought you guys knew me better than this...I was totally tongue in cheek there, just kidding around as usual.


Then why even bother posting here? You keep doing this BS. Post garbage, then play dumb when people call you on it, then say sorry, it was a joke.


----------



## coolrda

leedesert said:


> I don't have measuring eq and I'm sure this movie has been discussed but in Xmen Apocalypse there are a few scenes, especially during the final battle, especially during the time when En Sabah Nur is trying to transfer to Xavier's body.
> I could feel the extended low end through my couch and everything in the room was vibrating.


Yes theres significant ULF measured in that one. ULF in XMA


----------



## audiofan1

wantmorehd said:


> Then why even bother posting here? You keep doing this BS. Post garbage, then play dumb when people call you on it, then say sorry, it was a joke.


 We do like to have a bit of fun at times


----------



## Chris Young

Marc Alexander said:


> I finally have a reason that I _MUST_ get a MiniDSP 2x4. Thanks!


Hey Marc A

I believe you will need a NANOAVR HD in order to apply those filters especially for just that movie as the filters also go into other audio channels and not just the LFE which if it was just the LFE channel you could use the MiniDSP provided that you had enough Eq blocks to put in those filters.
I hope this helps. 

But it's not to say that you couldn't apply good filters inside of the MiniDSP and get good results it's just that it should sound correct or better using the NanoAVR Hd with said filters.
Have fun

https://www.minidsp.com/products/ht-series/nanoavr-hd


----------



## basshead81

Marc Alexander said:


> I finally have a reason that I _MUST_ get a MiniDSP 2x4. Thanks!


A mini DSP is not what you want for that. You need something that can apply filters to the audio track of the blu ray, not the sub's. As mentioned the Nano AVR will do it but its not cheap. More cost effective solution is to skip STB and buy movies with good LFE. I am not going to support this garbage. A 30hz filter with a gradual roll off I can live with, but this 40hz brick wall **** is for the birds...no wonder the MBM craze is in full swing.


----------



## beastaudio

wantmorehd said:


> Then why even bother posting here? You keep doing this BS. Post garbage, then play dumb when people call you on it, then say sorry, it was a joke.


Whoa, who pissed in your wheaties this morning? You want to go to school? I'll be happy to take you there kid, I just like to keep it light.


----------



## PioManiac

Now THAT was funny!


----------



## mrcoop

Brian Fineberg said:


> i personally think the MBM's are a fad...why all of a sudden is midbass so desirable, and now so much it makes a filtered movie great for bass??...it sounds like nightclub/lowrider car syndrome to me.


Not a fad and...to each his own, but I prefer the mid bass slam and hot too. I couldnt get it with my front stage. Ended up building 4 mag 12's and oh man, the slam hitting chest stuff is incredible. Very tactile. Anyone comes over for a movie viewing is jaw dropped. Gunshots are given a hole new meaning when you feel it in the chest...and it needs to be hot to get that feeling and in closer proximity...why i prefer a separate mbm system.

I have 2 full marty's too...they do extememly well in the low end, in room 14hz and can get loud...but I still prefer the mid bass...to each his own.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

mrcoop said:


> Not a fad and...to each his own, but I prefer the mid bass slam and hot too. I couldnt get it with my front stage. Ended up building 4 mag 12's and oh man, the slam hitting chest stuff is incredible. Very tactile. Anyone comes over for a movie viewing is jaw dropped. Gunshots are given a hole new meaning when you feel it in the chest...and it needs to be hot to get that feeling and in closer proximity...why i prefer a separate mbm system.
> 
> I have 2 full marty's too...they do extememly well in the low end, in room 14hz and can get loud...but I still prefer the mid bass...to each his own.


you missed the point...

I have 4 18's in my 1300cube room and one nearfield...I get 120db to 5hz and flat to 100hz (more with xover)

so if i am still getting at peaks over 120db accross the range...why do i need an MBM? i have come to the conclusion it is a TT for midbass (especially reading the MBM thread where its being run out of phase as to not effect the FR but to have the port velocity right into the back of the seat)

with my subs and my TT I get TONS of chest slam...dont need a cheap bad sound quality MBM to artificially enhance that...ala the ghetto blaster lowrider cars cruising down the street with the side panel rattling


----------



## Alan P

> dont need a cheap bad sound quality MBM to artificially enhance that...ala the ghetto blaster lowrider cars cruising down the street with the side panel rattling


While I'm sure you get tons more mid-bass slam than I do in my 5K^3 space without an MBM, this is not my experience with the 1200D _at all_.


----------



## tvuong

^^ plus almost everyone in that mbm thread has capable system up to or above reference and still find a great enhancement with an mbm. If that 1200d sounds bad, they wouldn't be in my room or in many other people room. The point is MANY folks here feel adding an mbm or 2 enhance their experience. One can build a Mag12 but in my case, the 1200d fits the bill and room and sound fantastic.

Edit: It's the sound intensity we feel with an mbm added and not just the spl. Read the first post in that mbm thread. In my calibrated system, the 2 MBMs greatly enhances my experience even at my normal same MV setting.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

tvuong said:


> ^^ plus almost everyone in that mbm thread has capable system up to or above reference and still find a great enhancement with an mbm. If that 1200d sounds bad, they wouldn't be in my room or in many other people room. The point is MANY folks here feel adding an mbm or 2 enhance their experience. One can build a Mag12 but in my case, the 1200d fits the bill and room and sound fantastic.


ive been wrong before and could very well be here too...maybe someday I will give one a shot.only problem is floorspace behind my seats isnt conducive to one


----------



## tvuong

^^ put it on top of your rear sealed sub.


----------



## MrGrey

*War Dogs |2016| Graph














*​


----------



## beastaudio

Brian Fineberg said:


> you missed the point...
> 
> I have 4 18's in my 1300cube room and one nearfield...I get 120db to 5hz and flat to 100hz (more with xover)
> 
> so if i am still getting at peaks over 120db accross the range...why do i need an MBM? i have come to the conclusion it is a TT for midbass (especially reading the MBM thread where its being run out of phase as to not effect the FR but to have the port velocity right into the back of the seat)
> 
> with my subs and my TT I get TONS of chest slam...dont need a cheap bad sound quality MBM to artificially enhance that...ala the ghetto blaster lowrider cars cruising down the street with the side panel rattling


I never went MBM, instead just passed right on to two more sealed 18's behind the MLP and I will say in that case it does definitely add a neat effect. Being out in the middle of the room I don't get the ULF extension like I do on the main subs up front, but it still adds to the experience IMO.


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> you missed the point...
> 
> I have 4 18's in my 1300cube room and one nearfield...I get 120db to 5hz and flat to 100hz (more with xover)
> 
> so if i am still getting at peaks over 120db accross the range...why do i need an MBM? i have come to the conclusion it is a TT for midbass (especially reading the MBM thread where its being run out of phase as to not effect the FR but to have the port velocity right into the back of the seat)
> 
> with my subs and my TT I get TONS of chest slam...dont need a cheap bad sound quality MBM to artificially enhance that...ala the ghetto blaster lowrider cars cruising down the street with the side panel rattling





Alan P said:


> While I'm sure you get tons more mid-bass slam than I do in my 5K^3 space without an MBM, this is not my experience with the 1200D _at all_.





Brian Fineberg said:


> ive been wrong before and could very well be here too...maybe someday I will give one a shot.only problem is floorspace behind my seats isnt conducive to one


 Still trying to wrap my head around this as well and the MBM seems to have over taken the "No replacement for Displacement " chant  or even the any well designed sub regardless of driver size is capable of all things just as well as a smaller driver but the MBM in question seems to be the sweet spot and some don't care if it is eschewing the overall sound balance in favor of tactile sensation almost bolted to one's chest or head. I've not heard anyone post on the trade off's. ie collapsing the sound stage, smearing nuance of the musical score, dialog etc... Now having said that I do follow the thread with great curiosity to see if its a fad and who's parting with their MBM first but so far its seeming to have some merit and who know's I may have to give it a try but I've long sinced cared since my car days of wanting that kind of sound directly behind me as its to distracting from aural sensation and nuance. I'm still stumped at times do to the highly subjective ravings given those with already reference capable setups!

Never thought their would be such a day on AVS :laugh:


----------



## lizrussspike

So......I ventured out of my little theater, and gave myself a little Veteran's Day present. I went a saw Doctor Strange in 3D IMAX. Cool flick with some good bass. Not experienced the actual range of bass in an IAMX theater, but it had the seats shaking a few times.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

tvuong said:


> ^^ put it on top of your rear sealed sub.


thats not firing into the seat though


----------



## Alan P

audiofan1 said:


> Still trying to wrap my head around this as well and the MBM seems to have over taken the "No replacement for Displacement " chant


It does seem like a lot of threads have been invaded with the MBM talk (and this particular thread is no exception!), but IMO it is because of the very positive impressions almost everyone who tries one has. I dismissed it at first as well, but was pleasantly surprised to be quite wrong about it.




> or even the any well designed sub regardless of driver size is capable of all things just as well as a smaller driver but the MBM in question seems to be the sweet spot


Different tools for different jobs. 




> and some don't care if it is eschewing the overall sound balance in favor of tactile sensation almost bolted to one's chest or head.


Doesn't throw my "balance" out-of-whack at all.




> I've not heard anyone post on the trade off's. ie collapsing the sound stage, smearing nuance of the musical score, dialog etc...


Maybe because there are none...? 




> Now having said that I do follow the thread with great curiosity to see if its a fad and who's parting with their MBM first


Looks like that might be LastButNotLeast. 




> but so far its seeming to have some merit and who know's I may have to give it a try but I've long sinced cared since my car days of wanting that kind of sound directly behind me as its to distracting from aural sensation and nuance.


Not distracting at all if set up properly!




> I'm still stumped at times do to the highly subjective ravings given those with already reference capable setups!


No reason to be stumped...the answer is obvious; _it just works!_


----------



## Alan P

Brian Fineberg said:


> thats not firing into the seat though


There have been a few in the MBM thread reporting success with less-than-nearfield placement...usually with duals though.


----------



## Scott Simonian

50hz is the new 10hz.


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> you missed the point...
> 
> I have 4 18's in my 1300cube room and one nearfield...I get 120db to 5hz and flat to 100hz (more with xover)
> 
> so if i am still getting at peaks over 120db accross the range...why do i need an MBM? i have come to the conclusion it is a TT for midbass (especially reading the MBM thread where its being run out of phase as to not effect the FR but to have the port velocity right into the back of the seat)
> 
> with my subs and my TT I get TONS of chest slam...dont need a cheap bad sound quality MBM to artificially enhance that...ala the ghetto blaster lowrider cars cruising down the street with the side panel rattling





Alan P said:


> While I'm sure you get tons more mid-bass slam than I do in my 5K^3 space without an MBM, this is not my experience with the 1200D _at all_.





Scott Simonian said:


> 50hz is the new 10hz.


 That's what I'm getting from all this and the time of the Soundbar is just around the corner


----------



## audiofan1

Brian Fineberg said:


> you missed the point...
> 
> I have 4 18's in my 1300cube room and one nearfield...I get 120db to 5hz and flat to 100hz (more with xover)
> 
> so if i am still getting at peaks over 120db accross the range...why do i need an MBM? i have come to the conclusion it is a TT for midbass (especially reading the MBM thread where its being run out of phase as to not effect the FR but to have the port velocity right into the back of the seat)
> 
> with my subs and my TT I get TONS of chest slam...dont need a cheap bad sound quality MBM to artificially enhance that...ala the ghetto blaster lowrider cars cruising down the street with the side panel rattling





Alan P said:


> While I'm sure you get tons more mid-bass slam than I do in my 5K^3 space without an MBM, this is not my experience with the 1200D _at all_.





Alan P said:


> It does seem like a lot of threads have been invaded with the MBM talk (and this particular thread is no exception!), but IMO it is because of the very positive impressions almost everyone who tries one has. I dismissed it at first as well, but was pleasantly surprised to be quite wrong about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different tools for different jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't throw my "balance" out-of-whack at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because there are none...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that might be LastButNotLeast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not distracting at all if set up properly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason to be stumped...the answer is obvious; _it just works!_


 Not sure how it works seeing that frequency range was already covered Is this mostly preference over a reference thing?


----------



## beastaudio

audiofan1 said:


> Still trying to wrap my head around this as well and the MBM seems to have over taken the "No replacement for Displacement " chant  or even the any well designed sub regardless of driver size is capable of all things just as well as a smaller driver but the MBM in question seems to be the sweet spot and some don't care if it is eschewing the overall sound balance in favor of tactile sensation almost bolted to one's chest or head. I've not heard anyone post on the trade off's. ie collapsing the sound stage, smearing nuance of the musical score, dialog etc... Now having said that I do follow the thread with great curiosity to see if its a fad and who's parting with their MBM first but so far its seeming to have some merit and who know's I may have to give it a try but I've long sinced cared since my car days of wanting that kind of sound directly behind me as its to distracting from aural sensation and nuance. I'm still stumped at times do to the highly subjective ravings given those with already reference capable setups!
> 
> Never thought their would be such a day on AVS :laugh:


I have found that a slightly attenuated nearfield approach causes no issues, just a slight bit more "Tactile" sensation that is really quite awesome. I have found, when calibrated to 75dB all around and main subs at about 80-82dB, the nearfield blends perfectly, without affecting the overall FR at about 72dB, or 10dB lower than the main subs. For music sometimes I bump it up, but never for movies. It is just subtle, but you can definitely tell they are there when they need to be 

Not an MBM type of strategy but others with NF subs have found that only running them up to 50hz or so, just to supplement the ULF has shown some good success.


----------



## Scott Simonian

audiofan1 said:


> That's what I'm getting from all this and the time of the Soundbar is just around the corner


Well...no. 

People like "punchy" bass. That's always been a thing. It's just that many seem to lose it while chasing the single digit dragon. Some people have poor response at the MLP from 40-60hz. That's common.

The MBM is a simple band-aid for a problem that can be fixed other ways.


----------



## healthnut

Alan P said:


> It does seem like a lot of threads have been invaded with the MBM talk (and this particular thread is no exception!), but IMO it is because of the very positive impressions almost everyone who tries one has. I dismissed it at first as well, but was pleasantly surprised to be quite wrong about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different tools for different jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't throw my "balance" out-of-whack at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because there are none...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that might be LastButNotLeast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not distracting at all if set up properly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason to be stumped...the answer is obvious; _it just works!_




Kudos for you for being open minded enough to give it a shot! There's not much risk for those on the fence. Under $300 investment and a bit of time. They can easily be sold if they don't satisfy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Simonian

beastaudio said:


> I have found that a slightly attenuated nearfield approach causes no issues, just a slight bit more "Tactile" sensation that is really quite awesome. I have found, when calibrated to 75dB all around and main subs at about 80-82dB, the nearfield blends perfectly, without affecting the overall FR at about 72dB, or 10dB lower than the main subs. For music sometimes I bump it up, but never for movies. It is just subtle, but you can definitely tell they are there when they need to be
> 
> Not an MBM type of strategy but others with NF subs have found that only running them up to 50hz or so, just to supplement the ULF has shown some good success.


I do the same. My rear subs don't run as high as my "main" subs do. It just gets distracting otherwise. Where I have it now, you can't really tell where the bass comes from.


----------



## Alan P

audiofan1 said:


> Not sure how it works seeing that frequency range was already covered Is this mostly preference over a reference thing?


You should really read the MBM thread. 

It's about increased PV (particle velocity) & TL (tactile response), nothing to do with FR. These two things are increased substantially when adding a high-tune ported MBM.


----------



## Marc Alexander

Brian Fineberg said:


> i have come to the conclusion it is a TT for midbass


 This is the right conclusion. My MBMs cut in where I filter my TTs out.


> with my subs and my TT I get TONS of chest slam...dont need a cheap bad sound quality MBM to artificially enhance that...ala the ghetto blaster lowrider cars cruising down the street with the side panel rattling


I guess that MBMs could be considered a fad in the sense that many are flocking to try it without even reading the first few posts or truly evaluating their need for it. You obviously don't need it with "tons of chest slam" from your subs and TTs. I personally don't like my TTs producing mid-bass, but to each their own. 

It is not a fad in the true sense of the word in that it is very effective for providing the tactile feeling at 50Hz and above. MBM use is here to stay just like TTs. 

I just think there is no need to insult MBM users by equating them with derogatory terms like "ghetto blasters", especially when you haven't experienced it.


----------



## beastaudio

Alan P said:


> You should really read the MBM thread.
> 
> It's about increased PV (particle velocity) & TL (tactile response), nothing to do with FR. These two things are increased substantially when adding a high-tune ported MBM.


Or just add an orbit shifter pro behind your seat and make it legit.


----------



## tvuong

^^ The Growler will be better as mbm if one has room for it


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Marc Alexander said:


> This is the right conclusion. My MBMs cut in where I filter my TTs out.
> 
> I guess that MBMs could be considered a fad in the sense that many are flocking to try it without even reading the first few posts or truly evaluating their need for it. You obviously don't need it with "tons of chest slam" from your subs and TTs. I personally don't like my TTs producing mid-bass, but to each their own.
> 
> It is not a fad in the true sense of the word in that it is very effective for providing the tactile feeling at 50Hz and above. MBM use is here to stay just like TTs.
> 
> I just think there is no need to insult MBM users by equating them with derogatory terms like "ghetto blasters", especially when you haven't experienced it.


in no way have I called any mbm user a ghetto blaster....re-read what I posted...I said i equate it (being increased mid bass NOT the user) to the cars that are ghetto blasters...low riders...that have 7000watts and 4 12" subs in the trunk which is all midbass slam....in no way is that demeaning to HT users


----------



## dominguez1

tvuong said:


> ^^ The Growler will be better as mbm if one has room for it


Actually, probably not. PVL is highly correlated with port area. Generally speaking, the larger the area, the less velocity you have.

Since horns are typically larger openings, its likely to have less pvl than the 1200d at the same spl. Granted, the growler can go MUCH louder, but being near field you probably won't ever get to those levels.


----------



## tvuong

^^ I was directing my response to the post above mine recommending the Orbit Shifter pro.


----------



## dominguez1

tvuong said:


> ^^ I was directing my response to the post above mine recommending the Orbit Shifter pro.


Ah...got it. I agree then.


----------



## wilesone

So What Frequency range are people running their nearfield MBM's? I thought midbass was where bass starts to become localizable and was not a good thing for nearfield subs. Are people just not caring that they are hearing low male voices right behind them?


----------



## dominguez1

wilesone said:


> So What Frequency range are people running their nearfield MBM's? I thought midbass was where bass starts to become localizable and was not a good thing for nearfield subs. Are people just not caring that they are hearing low male voices right behind them?


Answer in sig...


----------



## MrGrey

MrGrey said:


> *War Dogs |2016| Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Rwh9c_E3dJk
> *​


This is actually a really good film, i liked it. the bass is well done and helps when its needed.


----------



## coolrda

audiofan1 said:


> Not sure how it works seeing that frequency range was already covered Is this mostly preference over a reference thing?


You can have ten different system with identical frequency response while each can have completely different tactile response. Its not so much preference as it is having reference tactile response to match ones reference frequency response.


----------



## basshead81

Hands of Stone is a great flick....decent bass too.


----------



## audiofan1

*Legend of Tarzan*

Great reference bass and a reference Atmos sound mix as well (possible contender for #1) good movie as well


----------



## audiofan1

coolrda said:


> You can have ten different system with identical frequency response while each can have completely different tactile response. Its not so much preference as it is having reference tactile response to match ones reference frequency response.


 I see,its more a focus on tactile response but how are you guys determining a reference point?


----------



## Marc Alexander

Brian Fineberg said:


> in no way have I called any mbm user a ghetto blaster....re-read what I posted...I said i equate it (being increased mid bass NOT the user) to the cars that are ghetto blasters...low riders...that have 7000watts and 4 12" subs in the trunk which is all midbass slam....in no way is that demeaning to HT users


I re-read what you posted. "I get TONS of chest slam..._dont need a cheap bad sound quality MBM to artificially enhance that_" was not complementary. 



Brian Fineberg said:


> ….so if i am still getting at peaks over 120db accross the range...why do i need an MBM? ….I get TONS of chest slam...dont need a cheap bad sound quality MBM to artificially enhance that...ala the ghetto blaster lowrider cars cruising down the street with the side panel rattling


MBMs are not about boosting mid-bass FR. 

Every time MBMs are brought up I get the feeling that folks have not truly read the 1st post in the MBM thread. I'm starting to feel like MBM users are members of FarmersOnly.com, audiophiles just don't get it.


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> *Legend of Tarzan*
> 
> Great reference bass and a reference Atmos sound mix as well (possible contender for #1) good movie as well


I watched this last night as well and agree with you on the bass which was very well done! The movie though I thought was laughably bad. These type of films make me SO happy for Netflix and Redbox as I would have been kicking myself if I purchased this turd.


----------



## SBuger

Crazy that this little 1200D is causing this much chaos LOL. Some who love it, some who hate it, some undecided, some intrigued and thinking they may want to try one. And then some who just can't not even fathom why some are putting such a "piece of garbage" into the mix of an already high end top notch (reference or near reference) system. 

I know there are probably better MBMs out there (mag12, pa460, etc come to mind, especially if you don't mind DIY/AIY). What ever your opinion of the 1200D, there is no denying with it's port tune up higher, it can and does (for a lot of us) add at least a little to a substantial amount of chest slam/pressure/shortness of breath. Whether or not that brings down your overall SQ probably has a lot to do with the way its integrated and how much its actually contributing compared to the rest of your subs. 

I know for me personally, its not contributing a ton because 3 of my DIY sealed 18's that are NF right behind me are already giving me an amazing amount of chest slam. With the addition of the 1200 sitting on top of them, it takes that kick to the chest up another notch, with no loss of SQ (if I don't get to overly carried away with the settings on it a least). I know some are not into that over the top feeling, but I love it for movies.

For $300 or less, what's the big deal to try one out. If its hated or doesn't add anything to the chest punch experience and brings your SQ down, then $10 sends it back (Crutchfeild). I'm sure that's part of the problem though around here is that, how can something so cheap add so much, according to some of us anyway. I'm a believer because I've experienced it first hand. That said, knowing what this little "POS" can add @Brain Fineberg (it probably is mainly being used for the air being pushed out of its ports), I'd love to try a mag12 in place of the 1200d for comparison and probably will some day.

Actually I'm not really surprised this 1200d MBM is causing such controversy. iirc, the MBM from HSU was kind of the same way, but not to this level. 

I'm not fortunate enough to have a dedicated room like some of you here and the only way I can get the kind of bass that I crave in my big open living room is by having multiple 18's behind me with the addition of the 1200d helping as well. 

I'm grateful for this place and for the folks that are open minded enough and willing to experiment and share there experiences. If not for this, I may have never tried out nearfield with true subs or MBM's. I'm open and willing to try just about anything to get that amazing and ridiculous bass/HT experience that I'm after. If it doesn't work, then try again with a little different strategy


----------



## basshead81

I wonder why did HSU discontinue the MBM? They literally discontinued it less then a year after releasing the MK2 version.


----------



## bgtighe23

basshead81 said:


> I wonder why did HSU discontinue the MBM? They literally discontinued it less then a year after releasing the MK2 version.


Probably lack of sales. The Mk2 was probably just to try to spark interest. I doubt they really substantially put lots of time and money into it as opposed to their other subs.


----------



## SBuger

bgtighe23 said:


> Probably lack of sales. The Mk2 was probably just to try to spark interest. I doubt they really substantially put lots of time and money into it as opposed to their other subs.


I agree, probably lack of sales for sure. I do think they were on to something though, at least for a quick and easy way to feel guns shot, etc more in the the chest with the NF placement of it. I think it just never really took off and only a handful of people were able to integrate it successfully. That along with some of the usual bashing of it that usually happens with this sort of thing just killed sales. They should have got @*domi*nguez1 involved!


----------



## coolrda

audiofan1 said:


> I see,its more a focus on tactile response but how are you guys determining a reference point?


That's a tough one because we're starting from scratch with this type of testing, first finding a reliable, useable metering device, then adapting to it and developing the test methodology, then setting a reference standard. We've been fine tuning all of this over the last 18 months. The initiate reference mark was way too aggressive and since then we've tweaked the numbers to a level that I think matches up well with the standards we have for SPL. For TR it 1E-04 using the VS meter. Even this is pretty difficult/impossible to achieve without NF subs, TT's/MA's or both. So if you can sustain a 115db+1e-04PSD to 20hz orbelow, you have a serious system that truly capable of experiencing the soundtrack to its fullest.


----------



## MrGrey

MrGrey said:


> *DEAD RISING: ENDGAME |2016| Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/r4zjkjmK0Fw
> *​


Worth a rent, quite enjoyable


----------



## tvuong

Sekosche said:


> I'm excited for the family movie Kubo and the Two Strings that comes out on bluray November 22. We didn't watch it in theaters, but I'm sure my 5 year old would love it (got great reviews). The animation looks awesome! Any comments on the audio/video from those that have seen it?


Just finished this movie with my kids. They like the movie. Video looks excellent. There are 5-6 moments my seat got shaken pretty good.


----------



## MrGrey

*Mechanic: Resurrection |2016|
















*​


----------



## GPBURNS

basshead81 said:


> Hands of Stone is a great flick....decent bass too.


Yes - watched that today with southpaw - enjoyed them both with decent audio.
got my fill of boxing today - 
Ana de Armas pretty sweet


----------



## MrGrey

*Kubo and the Two Strings |2016| Graph

No ATMOS for this release even thought it had ATMOS in the theaters, how stupid of them.


















*​


----------



## audiofan1

MrGrey said:


> *Kubo and the Two Strings |2016| Graph
> 
> No ATMOS for this release even thought it had ATMOS in the theaters, how stupid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/p4-6qJzeb3A
> 
> 
> *​


 I really looking forward to this even more now!


----------



## lizrussspike

^DITTO


----------



## Cryptic1911

I just watched this last night, and it had some awesome tactile scenes.. lots of really thumpy gun shots, choppers, and things of that sort



MrGrey said:


> *Mechanic: Resurrection |2016|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/QF903RaKLvs
> *​


----------



## Alan P

Don't think I ever saw a graph for this one, but I watched it over the weekend and enjoyed it a lot. Very creepy and had a lot of nice, droning bass to add to the suspense. Only a few big bass hits though.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3286052/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## brahman12

audiofan1 said:


> I really looking forward to this even more now!



I saw this in a commercial theater with my 7 year old. The story themes may be a bit strong for some little ones (loss of loved ones, loss of innocence, having to grow up faster than normal, fighting for survival) but it is told in a tender and exciting manner. The action/fight sequences are pretty cool and have a classical Japanimation style. My son and I liked it quite a bit. Now seeing the graph that Mr. Grey posted, I am very intrigued to watch this again at home, since the theater I initially watched it in was not that awesome audio/video wise.


----------



## raynist

Seems like we are on an ULF roll (not counting STB)


----------



## basshead81

raynist said:


> Seems like we are on an ULF roll (not counting STB)


Don't jinx us!!


----------



## Sekosche

brahman12 said:


> audiofan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really looking forward to this even more now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this in a commercial theater with my 7 year old. The story themes may be a bit strong for some little ones (loss of loved ones, loss of innocence, having to grow up faster than normal, fighting for survival) but it is told in a tender and exciting manner. The action/fight sequences are pretty cool and have a classical Japanimation style. My son and I liked it quite a bit. Now seeing the graph that Mr. Grey posted, I am very intrigued to watch this again at home, since the theater I initially watched it in was not that awesome audio/video wise.
Click to expand...

We streamed a compressed but watchable 720p version of Kubo and the Two Strings, and my 5 year old enjoyed it quite a lot, will be buying it for him when it hits on November 22. It does start a little slow and somber for kids, but it has fantastic animation/art style. The boy was heavily engaged throughout the film. The stream had poor audio, but I knew there was some bass in there. I really enjoyed the movie.

Now, Finding Dory is out on bluray tomorrow! :smiley:


----------



## MrGrey

*2017 Might be one of the most monstrous year for bass potential!!
*​


----------



## Sekosche

MrGrey said:


> *2017 Might be one of the most monstrous year for bass potential!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Nice little compilation there! Definitely a lot of promise and hopefully some damn good films too


----------



## K9woofer

dominguez1 said:


> Actually, probably not. PVL is highly correlated with port area. Generally speaking, the larger the area, the less velocity you have.
> 
> Since horns are typically larger openings, its likely to have less pvl than the 1200d at the same spl. Granted, the growler can go MUCH louder, but being near field you probably won't ever get to those levels.


I agree. I have a THAM-12 and a VBSS tuned to low 20's. The ported hits harder (and from farther away) with the same output.


----------



## MrGrey

*Suicide Squad |2016|*



*NOTE - Ive never done this but why the hell not.
if the final release is better than this it will be a damn miracle.










*​


----------



## brahman12

Sekosche said:


> We streamed a compressed but watchable 720p version of Kubo and the Two Strings, and my 5 year old enjoyed it quite a lot, will be buying it for him when it hits on November 22. It does start a little slow and somber for kids, but it has fantastic animation/art style. The boy was heavily engaged throughout the film. The stream had poor audio, but I knew there was some bass in there. I really enjoyed the movie.
> 
> Now, Finding Dory is out on bluray tomorrow! :smiley:



Yes...my two little guys can't stop asking me to buy Finding Dory and Alice: Through the Looking Glass. 
I just haven't had to the time to pick up Alice yet and I have Dory in my Amazon.com shopping cart right now, lol. I will surprise them this weekend and we'll have a great Saturday together. We'll also probably have to watch the most recent Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles movie again for the umpteenth time, since my 7 year old just got his blue-belt promotion, hahaha 
Kids are the darndest things that can happen you...they have actually given me a built in excuse to tweak and use my home theater rig as often as possible. Awesome being a dad!!!!!


----------



## Sekosche

Finding Dory bass is well done but much too tame for a proper bass fix; however, the soundtrack fits the film. About 00:42:45 is the best bass scene I could find. After watching this scene, I bumped the volume up from -5 to reference, and it had a bit more impact; however, I already run my subs so hot it should have been very powerful already.

The video quality is of course spectacular. As far as the movie goes, it's a solid sequel, but we didn't care for it nearly as much as Finding Nemo, missing that fun factor. Watching the bluray at home reaffirms this opinion (rented from Redbox). I might be skipping a purchase on this disc...not sure yet. Maybe the 4k release will be in Atmos.

@ 01:03:42 is a sort of glass tap 2.0 scene.


----------



## audiofan1

MrGrey said:


> *Suicide Squad |2016|*
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTE - Ive never done this but why the hell not.
> if the final release is better than this it will be a damn miracle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


 looks like somebody jinxed us Butttt I'm still buying


----------



## PioManiac

audiofan1 said:


> looks like somebody jinxed us Butttt I'm still buying


LOL! another 30Hz mbm powerhouse 

I'll probably still buy it on Bluray if the Atmos audio is good.
Maybe even the 4K/UHD if the reviews say the picture quality is worth the upgrade.


----------



## beastaudio

PioManiac said:


> LOL! another 30Hz mbm powerhouse
> 
> I'll probably still buy it on Bluray if the Atmos audio is good.
> Maybe even the 4K/UHD if the reviews say the picture quality is worth the upgrade.


Very dark movie, should be incredible on UHD with your setup.


----------



## PioManiac

beastaudio said:


> Very dark movie, should be incredible on UHD with your setup.


Sounds good to me

Not much else happening in December
other then the Bourne Collection in 4K/UHD with DTS:X

Then the Big One finally coming to 4K and Atmos Dec. 27th









and we already know there's some serious bass in that one


----------



## beastaudio

PioManiac said:


> Sounds good to me
> 
> Not much else happening in December
> other then the Bourne Collection in 4K/UHD with DTS:X
> 
> Then the Big One finally coming to 4K and Atmos Dec. 27th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we already know there's some serious bass in that one


Not sure actually on the first installment. The one that got bass movie of the year in '14, along with 95% of the acclaim when it comes to bass in that series was Underworld:Awakening, which is quite a bit newer than that one is.


----------



## PioManiac

Doh! 

I didn't look close enough 

You're right, it has been a while, but I remember the Super Lycan scene from Awakenings. 
I'm guessing the rest series will show up eventually, so I'll still get this one.


----------



## PioManiac

So when do we start listing nominees for Bass Movie of the Year 2016?

I'll start off by throwing up a vote for my favorite:

13 Hours, the Secret Soldiers of Benghazi


----------



## Toe

PioManiac said:


> So when do we start listing nominees for Bass Movie of the Year 2016?
> 
> I'll start off by throwing up a vote for my favorite:
> 
> 13 Hours, the Secret Soldiers of Benghazi


I need to see a list of all the contenders. I can't remember what all came out this year.

TFA gets released in 3d today!


----------



## jcwhammie

PioManiac said:


> So when do we start listing nominees for Bass Movie of the Year 2016?
> 
> I'll start off by throwing up a vote for my favorite:
> 
> 13 Hours, the Secret Soldiers of Benghazi


I agree. TFA and Deadpool are a small step behind.


----------



## PioManiac

Toe said:


> I need to see a list of all the contenders. I can't remember what all came out this year.
> 
> TFA gets released in 3d today!


I think for now we just need to compile a list of contenders

Star Wars TFA gets number 2 on my 2016 list!
although I'm not a 3D fan, Thanks for the reminder Toe!

Last year my go-to demo disc was Mad Max Fury Road
Mission Impossible Rogue Nation was a late 2015 entry (December) also great LFE


----------



## PioManiac

in alphabetical order, so far:

13 Hours
Dead Pool
Star Wars TFA


Please feel free to add and maybe we can start a poll in December
Official Bluray Release dates can be confirmed at http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/


----------



## Toe

PioManiac said:


> I think for now we just need to compile a list of contenders
> 
> Star Wars TFA gets number 2 on my 2016 list!
> although I'm not a 3D fan, Thanks for the reminder Toe!
> 
> Last year my go-to demo disc was Mad Max Fury Road
> Mission Impossible Rogue Nation was a late 2015 entry (December) also great LFE


Fury Road was an easy #1 for me last year as well. I don't have one that sticks out as best in my mind this year, although I would personally put Deadpool and TFA in the 1 and 2 spot and 13 hours at 3 out of these three films so far, but all are excellent bass films of course.


----------



## PioManiac

Update

Top 10 (so far) 
*
13 Hours
Superman vs Batman
The Martian
Dead Pool
Star Wars TFA
Marauders
Extraction
Insurgent
Midnight Special
*
(no particular order)

a few more 2016 releases


Goosebumps
The Last Witch Hunter
Spectre
Sicario
San Andreas
Expendables 3
Everest
The Revenant
In the Heart of the Sea
Gods of Egypt
10 Cloverfield Lane 
*The Conjuring 2*
Captain America CW
Ninja Turtles Out of the Shadows
*Warcraft*
[Xmen Apocalypse[/B]
*Tarzan*
Independence Day Resurgence
Star Trek Beyond
Sausage Party
The Mechanic (pending)

Updated! (keep them coming guys)

13 Hours is still tops for me, on so many, levels it was a total bass fest start to finish.
and known to have inflicted actual damage to at least two subs 

Charts to be added for most of the good ones soon, here's a few to get started.

For reference, Last Years Champ:

MMFR









13 Hours









SW:TFA









BvS









Midnight Special









Marauders









Extraction









Insurgent


----------



## dominguez1

PioManiac said:


> Sounds good to me
> 
> Not much else happening in December
> other then the Bourne Collection in 4K/UHD with DTS:X
> 
> Then the Big One finally coming to 4K and Atmos Dec. 27th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and we already know there's some serious *ass in that one*


^^^Let me fix that for you. 



beastaudio said:


> Not sure actually on the first installment.


Ummm, all installments.


----------



## PioManiac

dominguez1 said:


> ^^^Let me fix that for you.


LOL!

Nothing wrong with paying just $24 for Atmos Audio
...and Kate's *ass*ets in 4K/UHD on my 120" screen


----------



## MrGrey

Suicide Squad was crazy. if this was the lighter version then Holy $hit! i cant image what the original darker cut was like.


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


> Suicide Squad was crazy. if this was the lighter version then Holy $hit! i cant image what the original darker cut was like.


I'm going to most likely buy it but based on the graph it's downhill at 30hz.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I agree the three Bass movies of 2016 are Deadpool, TFA, 13 Hours, in no particular order. My fav runner up was Midnight Special.


I watched ID:Resurgence and man what a let down in the bass dept and in the story dept. I had a rental version so maybe the Atmos 4K disc is better.

Thanks MrGrey for putting up the 2017 flicks! I am looking forward to Rogue One, Dr Strange and Alien: Covenant!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

MrGrey said:


> *Mechanic: Resurrection |2016|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/QF903RaKLvs
> *​


Some really awesome bass in this one, turned it up and i felt those shots and thumps. there is a scene with a big gun that just goes OFFFFFF and its insane


----------



## Sekosche

PioManiac said:


> Top 3 (so far)
> 
> 13 Hours
> Dead Pool
> Star Wars TFA
> (no particular order)
> 
> a few other 2016 releases
> (from a quick scan of my BD shelves)
> 
> some stinkers
> but a few good ones in *Bold*
> 
> Goosebumps
> The Last Witch Hunter
> Spectre
> The Martian
> Sicario
> San Andreas
> Expendables 3
> Everest
> The Revenant
> Jupiter Ascending
> In the Heart of the Sea
> Gods of Egypt
> 10 Cloverfield Lane
> *Midnight Special*
> Allegiant
> *Batman vs Superman*
> *The Conjuring 2*
> Captain America CW
> Ninja Turtles Out of the Shadows
> Warcraft
> Xmen Apocalypse
> Tarzan
> Independence Day Resurgence
> Star Trek Beyond
> Sausage Party
> 
> I may have missed a few,
> cant buy them all


Pretty much the same as my top choices listed below, have watched these at least 3-4 each while tweaking the setup. Not only did I thoroughly enjoy these movies, but the bass is extremely well done and in copious amounts. I'd be hard pressed to narrow it down any further as each excels in its own right...I might drop Deadpool from my top 3 if judging solely the amount of bass and overall output.

13 Hours
Batman vs Superman
Dead Pool
Star Wars TFA


----------



## MrGrey

*Bass Twins?



















*​


----------



## Sekosche

MrGrey said:


> *Bass Twins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Wow, a couple days ago I watched Bad Blood in the background with my boy on Netflix I think, was only at -15 or -20mv, but Netflix bass is usually pretty abysmal until cranked to reference. I didn't even notice there was bass in it. I can't believe that's the graph.


----------



## MrGrey

*Finding Dory |2016|














*​


----------



## audiofan1

MrGrey said:


> *Bass Twins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


 Dynamic Duo? no pun admit it that was a good one:laugh:


----------



## Sekosche

MrGrey said:


> *Finding Dory |2016|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Now that graph I believe. There were only a handful of bass scenes in the entire film, and they were fairly weak even at reference.


----------



## audiofan1

^^^^I still need to buy for the Grand kids


----------



## basshead81

Yes Finding Dory was a let down...on the other hand Kubo had some pretty good bass moments. 

MR is on deck for Friday night.

I would put Batman vs Superman in the top bass movies of 2016, along with TFA,13, and DP.


----------



## tvuong

MrGrey said:


> Some really awesome bass in this one, turned it up and i felt those shots and thumps. there is a scene with a big gun that just goes OFFFFFF and its insane


Watched it last night and agree. There are a couple bass sweeps. Good action movie also.


----------



## MrGrey

Sekosche said:


> Wow, a couple days ago I watched Bad Blood in the background with my boy on Netflix I think, was only at -15 or -20mv, but Netflix bass is usually pretty abysmal until cranked to reference. I didn't even notice there was bass in it. I can't believe that's the graph.


It's real, give it a rent if you can and experience it, it has allot of weight i can assure you that


----------



## SBuger

PioManiac said:


> Top 3 (so far)
> 
> 13 Hours
> Dead Pool
> Star Wars TFA
> (no particular order)
> 
> a few other 2016 releases
> (from a quick scan of my BD shelves)
> 
> some stinkers
> but a few good ones in *Bold*
> 
> Goosebumps
> The Last Witch Hunter
> Spectre
> The Martian
> Sicario
> San Andreas
> Expendables 3
> Everest
> The Revenant
> Jupiter Ascending
> In the Heart of the Sea
> Gods of Egypt
> 10 Cloverfield Lane
> *Midnight Special*
> Allegiant
> *Batman vs Superman*
> *The Conjuring 2*
> Captain America CW
> Ninja Turtles Out of the Shadows
> Warcraft
> Xmen Apocalypse
> Tarzan
> Independence Day Resurgence
> Star Trek Beyond
> Sausage Party
> 
> I may have missed a few,
> cant buy them all


 I think for me out of this list for bass movie of the year 2016, top 3-4 (in order) would be:

1. Star Wars TFA (feels like it covers most of the entire FR bass range with serious authority!)
2. Batman vs Superman
3. Dead Pool and Xmen Apocalypse, I'd say Jupiter Ascending as well but I think its 2015

I've yet to see 13 hours, I better get with it!!!


----------



## discone

audiofan1 said:


> ^^^^I still need to buy for the Grand kids


Yea that's the excuse I use to the wife for cartoon movies!! I think she's caught on now though as I watch some of the films without him. I tell her I have to screen them first.


----------



## discone

MrGrey said:


> Some really awesome bass in this one, turned it up and i felt those shots and thumps. there is a scene with a big gun that just goes OFFFFFF and its insane


Glad to see we are getting some more Bass movies before the end of the year!

This film and Kubo were a couple I mentioned back in June when the thoughts were is there going to be any bass movies left for 2016. 

I see you are already looking forward to next year 2017 with the post of movies to come. It does look like there could be some winners in that lineup!


----------



## Scott Simonian

*The Martian* gets my vote for Bass Movie of the Year 2016.

One of the better movies to be released all year. Also is full bandwidth with no clipping. High dynamic range. Slightly lower overall levels though. Turn it up!


----------



## SBuger

Oh yes, how could I forget about 'The Martian'! I agree! Full bandwidth and Fantastic movie IMO.

Edit: My top choice is still SW:TFA, but The Martian was awesome


----------



## basshead81

Scott Simonian said:


> *The Martian* gets my vote for Bass Movie of the Year 2016.
> 
> One of the better movies to be released all year. Also is full bandwidth with no clipping. High dynamic range. Slightly lower overall levels though. Turn it up!


Oh yea forgot about that one...definitely in my top5.


----------



## Scott Simonian

TFA is okay. It is quite powerful at times with legit extension into the teens. But...the LFE and LCR are clipped throughout and that's a big no-no. Thankfully, it's not severe but all the peaks are culled a bit. Nothing has any real punch or shocking dynamic range. For the most part, it sounds pleasing but it's lacking that final finish to be truly reference, to me. It's powerful but it pulls all it's punches. 

I'd put it in Top 5 for the year but not Top 3, if that makes sense. 

BvS was pretty decent. Haven't seen DP at home yet.


----------



## SBuger

Scott Simonian said:


> TFA is okay. It is quite powerful at times with legit extension into the teens. But...the LFE and LCR are clipped throughout and that's a big no-no. Thankfully, it's not severe but all the peaks are culled a bit. Nothing has any real punch or shocking dynamic range. For the most part, it sounds pleasing but it's lacking that final finish to be truly reference, to me. It's powerful but it pulls all it's punches.
> 
> I'd put it in Top 5 for the year but not Top 3, if that makes sense.
> 
> BvS was pretty decent. Haven't seen DP at home yet.


 Well you would know. You've got a killer system and always seem to know your stuff. It seems like the bass in these movies has to be ultimate top tier in all ways to impress you and I can understand that. 

My system is probably not as potent as yours, but TFA feels like it has a whole lot of punch and pretty good dynamic range to me, but true, not as much as some of the very best.


----------



## Hopinater

My top bass movies for 2106 in no particular order:
Martian
TFA
Deadpool
13 hours
I still haven't seen Batman vs. Superman… I'm not sure how that happened.


----------



## Scott Simonian

SBuger said:


> Well you would know. You've got a killer system and always seem to know your stuff. It seems like the bass in these movies has to be ultimate top tier in all ways to impress you and I can understand that.
> 
> My system is probably not as potent as yours, but TFA feels like it has a whole lot of punch and pretty good dynamic range to me, but true, not as much as some of the very best.


Thanks. I try. 

I liked the movie but the sound mix as a whole was disappointing (too high expectation). Nothing really special, sound-wise. Good surround use though. Bass was powerful but there really wasn't a whole lot of ULF. Just a couple of parts had any at all, heh, like most movies. All the loudest peaks in the whole movie were softly clipped. Only about 1dB worth which doesn't sound like much and it isn't but it's audible. Maybe less-so if one has a more....conventional sound system.

Again, it may sound like I don't like it. It's more like, almost would have been perfect but falls just short of that. A 4/5 instead of a 5/5. The mix could have been more dense and exciting and if the peaks weren't rounded off I'd be super satisfied. Thankfully it does sound more like the rest of the movies than completely different so maybe it was done on purpose.

I'd say...if you think it sounds good, don't let my opinion sway yours. It's pretty good but not great.


----------



## Toe

Forgot about Bat vs Sup which would make my top 3.

Martian was good, but level was a bit low which knocks it down a notch for me.

Maurauders belongs in the top bass film discussion as well.


----------



## PioManiac

Update

Top 10 (so far) 
*
13 Hours
Superman vs Batman
The Martian
Dead Pool
Star Wars TFA
Marauders
Extraction
Insurgent
Midnight Special
The Finest Hours
Xmen Apocalypse
*
(no particular order)

a few more 2016 releases
updating as more replies show up


Goosebumps
The Last Witch Hunter
Spectre
Sicario
San Andreas
Expendables 3
Everest
The Revenant 
In the Heart of the Sea
Gods of Egypt
10 Cloverfield Lane 
*The Conjuring 2*
Captain America CW
Ninja Turtles Out of the Shadows
*Warcraft*
*Tarzan*
Independence Day Resurgence
Star Trek Beyond
Sausage Party
Mechanic: Resurrection (pending)

Updated! (keep them coming guys)

13 Hours is still tops for me, on so many levels it was a total bass fest start to finish.
and known to have inflicted actual damage to at least two subs 

Charts to be added for most of the good ones soon, here's a few to get started.

For reference, Last Years Champ:

MMFR









13 Hours









SW:TFA









BvS









Dead Pool









The Martian









The Finest Hours









Midnight Special









Marauders









Extraction









Insurgent









XMen Apocalypse









Mechanic: Resurrection


----------



## Snowmanick

I remember The Finest Hours being pretty impressive as well.


----------



## MrGrey

*Hi-Finesse is back with "Overtures", 
a brand new industry album filled with driving orchestral tracks and heroic themes for trailers. 
"Burning Skies" is an epic choral track composed by Mike Raznick!*













​


----------



## MrGrey

*Pete's Dragon |2016| Graph















*​


----------



## teckademic

anyone watch Don't Breathe? I'm only 20mins in and this thing is loud, like Mad Max loud. There's gotta be some low stuff too because I can hear the door shake, something that only happens with lower frequencies


----------



## Stoked21

teckademic said:


> anyone watch Don't Breathe? I'm only 20mins in and this thing is loud, like Mad Max loud. There's gotta be some low stuff too because I can hear the door shake, something that only happens with lower frequencies


Yeah. I posted about it a week or two ago. It's deep.


----------



## asere

Is there a graph for Don't Breathe?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

PioManiac said:


> Update
> 
> Top 10 (so far)
> *
> 13 Hours
> Superman vs Batman
> The Martian
> Dead Pool
> Star Wars TFA
> Marauders
> Extraction
> Insurgent
> Midnight Special
> Xmen Apocalypse
> *
> (no particular order)
> 
> a few more 2016 releases
> updating as more replies show up
> 
> 
> Goosebumps
> The Last Witch Hunter
> Spectre
> Sicario
> San Andreas
> Expendables 3
> Everest
> *The Finest Hours*
> The Revenant
> In the Heart of the Sea
> Gods of Egypt
> 10 Cloverfield Lane
> *The Conjuring 2*
> Captain America CW
> Ninja Turtles Out of the Shadows
> *Warcraft*
> *Tarzan*
> Independence Day Resurgence
> Star Trek Beyond
> Sausage Party
> The Mechanic (pending)
> 
> Updated! (keep them coming guys)
> 
> 13 Hours is still tops for me, on so many levels it was a total bass fest start to finish.
> and known to have inflicted actual damage to at least two subs
> 
> Charts to be added for most of the good ones soon, here's a few to get started.
> 
> For reference, Last Years Champ:
> 
> MMFR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 Hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SW:TFA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BvS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marauders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extraction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insurgent


XMen Apocalypse







[/QUOTE]
Wow! Looks like Marauders and Extraction took the cake.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## PioManiac

asere said:


> Wow! Looks like Marauders and Extraction took the cake.


...and unfortunately the only two on my list I don't own, 
Never saw them on the shelf at the local BestBuy.

Likely due to not being highly rated that get mass promotion like most block busters.
But I am a Bruce Willis fan so....

Order just placed with amazon 
($27 total, shipped, arriving Monday)


Great charts don't always translate to high scores,
But I'll find out for myself soon enough.


----------



## audiofan1

PioManiac said:


> ...and unfortunately the only two on my list I don't own,
> Never saw them on the shelf at the local BestBuy.
> 
> Likely due to not being highly rated that get mass promotion like most block busters.
> But I am a Bruce Willis fan so....
> 
> Order just placed with amazon
> ($27 total, shipped, arriving Monday)
> 
> 
> *Great charts don't always translate to high scores,*
> But I'll find out for myself soon enough.


 Well said  I watched Marauders over the weekend and while good indeed, I've heard better


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> I need to see a list of all the contenders. I can't remember what all came out this year.
> 
> TFA gets released in 3d today!


Tell me about it, I've looked over the list and i'm sure something is missing but can't remember which movie for the life of me I'll hold out till the end and if don't remember by then,I'll just pick a fav from the one you guys remembered  :laugh:


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Tell me about it, I've looked over the list and i'm sure something is missing but can't remember which movie for the life of me I'll hold out till the end and if don't remember by then,I'll just pick a fav from the one you guys remembered  :laugh:


I hear ya man! I really don't have a stand out favorite like last year, but looking through that list reminds me there were a lot of very good bass films. 

In the Heart of the Sea is one I forgot about as well. While this track didn't have the depth of some, it was fantastic in every other area for bass and sound in general for that matter. The track was appropriately loaded with lots of loud LFE that hit in all the right spots and with good variety. I want to revisit this when I get Atmos going!


----------



## mantaraydesign

Anyone have a graph for this movie:
*Kubo and the Two Strings*



http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Kubo-and-the-Two-Strings-Blu-ray/162479/#Review


----------



## discone

mantaraydesign said:


> Anyone have a graph for this movie:
> *Kubo and the Two Strings*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Kubo-and-the-Two-Strings-Blu-ray/162479/#Review


Two pages back post #26476 MrGrey did a graph.


----------



## PioManiac

Toe said:


> I hear ya man! I really don't have a stand out favorite like last year, but looking through that list reminds me there were a lot of very good bass films.
> 
> *In the Heart of the Sea *is one I forgot about as well. While this track didn't have the depth of some, it was fantastic in every other area for bass and sound in general for that matter. The track was appropriately loaded with lots of loud LFE that hit in all the right spots and with good variety. I want to revisit this when I get Atmos going!


One of my first real ATMOS experiences (in home) that had my jaw on the floor.
I think that was the first one with a perfect 100 score by Ralph Potts for Atmos.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-official-avs-foruma-blu-ray-disc-reviews/2474921-heart-sea-ultra-hd-blu-ray-review.html

Not much below 25Hz but it didn't feel it was lacking at all while watching.










Their was a ton of overhead activity in the upper speakers that really placed you on the ship and in the movie.


Ralph's review of 13 Hours ( 96 for Video, 96 for Atmos)
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-official-avs-foruma-blu-ray-disc-reviews/2470481-13-hours-secret-soldiers-benghazi-blu-ray-review.html


----------



## mantaraydesign

discone said:


> Two pages back post #26476 MrGrey did a graph.


Thanks!


----------



## citsur86

Watched Star Trek Beyond yesterday finally. Sort of opened my eyes to the fact that I probably don't really hear the under 20hz stuff anyways, because the sound track sounded good to me. There was a lot of hard hitting bass (which I know is more in the mid to upper bass areas). My guess is I've never heard proper ULF at high output enough to care about the stuff under 20hz. I would need at least 1 more FV15HP in my room to get close, and even then likely wouldn't. So, I changed my single FV15HP to 2 port mode and am enjoying the port chuffy stuff being filtered out. (For the most part - scenes like the server room scene still give me unwanted noise.)


----------



## asere

Ash vs Evil Dead was a BASS fest on Starz network. Is it much better on bluray?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## PioManiac

citsur86 said:


> Watched Star Trek Beyond yesterday finally. Sort of opened my eyes to the fact that I probably don't really hear the under 20hz stuff anyways, because the sound track sounded good to me. There was a lot of hard hitting bass (which I know is more in the mid to upper bass areas). My guess is I've never heard proper ULF at high output enough to care about the stuff under 20hz. I would need at least 1 more FV15HP in my room to get close, and even then likely wouldn't. So, I changed my single FV15HP to 2 port mode and am enjoying the port chuffy stuff being filtered out. (For the most part - scenes like the server room scene still give me unwanted noise.)


You could fill your room with the best subs on the planet and it wouldn't have made a difference with Star Trek Beyond
...there is literally nothing on the disc below 30Hz to hear (or feel) no matter how capable your system is.

That's what all the fuss is about










Even people with modest subbage that can reach 20Hz lost out on what "could" have been.

The First Star Trek reboot (2009) was a 5-Star Bass flick.


----------



## Toe

asere said:


> Ash vs Evil Dead was a BASS fest on Starz network. Is it much better on bluray?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I watched season 1 on blu last month and was surprised how excellent the bass was! I thought the show was a blast as well.


----------



## Scott Simonian

citsur86 said:


> Watched Star Trek Beyond yesterday finally. Sort of opened my eyes to the fact that I probably don't really hear the under 20hz stuff anyways, because the sound track sounded good to me. There was a lot of hard hitting bass (which I know is more in the mid to upper bass areas). My guess is I've never heard proper ULF at high output enough to care about the stuff under 20hz.


That's okay. Most people haven't. Even ones that think they have....haven't.


----------



## Stoked21

5 minutes into Jason Bourne. Ummmm.....bass???


----------



## audiofan1

Scott Simonian said:


> That's okay. Most people haven't. Even ones that think they have....haven't.


 ULF is not something that only occurs or originates in "capable setups" It's a natural occurring phenomenon and we hear it all the day long! so your not as special as you think


----------



## Scott Simonian

Lol okay.


----------



## coolrda

audiofan1 said:


> ULF is not something that only occurs or originates in "capable setups" It's a natural occurring phenomenon and we hear it all the day long! so your not as special as you think


Yeah so there. And what's with running up your post count with two word posts. And since I'm piling on here, did you even buy your bag of rice yet. That's what I thought.


----------



## audiofan1

Scott Simonian said:


> Lol okay.


 Just razzing you Scott I gave up on chasing extreme ULF and spl when I first heard a 5 1/4" midrange driver coupled with two Rockford Fosgate 15" the Punch subs all ran off a Punch 150 amp. That was the most revelatory thing that's ever happened to me in audio playback and a sound I pursued after ever since. I don't fool myself as being one of the bottom dwellers nor claim to, but what I've achieved in my setup is top to bottom balance and coherence with a midrange (the Chi of sound) to die for and a rock solid foundation (lower bass) and highs (icing on the cake) tingle the spin


----------



## Scott Simonian

I know. I wasn't offended. Though I was not making any kind of reflection of my own system at all. It's okay. But often people DO mistake 30-40hz bass for real ULF. I see that in this thread nearly every day. Some people have the system capable of reproducing ULF but they can't recognize it.

That's what I meant.

And no... not keeping a bag of rice in my HT room. It's already an ugly mess, never to be HToTM material because....looks and brand name recognition.


----------



## Stoked21

Geez. Who has the biggest ****?
Damn


----------



## Scott Simonian

coolrda said:


> And what's with running up your post count with two word posts.


Nobody on this site likes my longer, helpful/useful posts anymore for some reason. They often go unnoticed or I get actively bitched out. That and I usually get a laugh or two from my useless short posts or picture response posts.

So I have little incentive to be helpful anymore on AVS. I don't enjoy that but it's how it's been for a while. It's okay. There are plenty of experts to spare around here.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Stoked21 said:


> Geez. Who has the biggest ****?
> Damn


And thanks for making my point.


----------



## PioManiac

LOL!

I can appreciate Scott's sense of humor,
Got a heep of it in several Yamaha/Atmos threads 

The no words, gif-reply posts are Classic!









 Like your Style Brother!


----------



## Stoked21

Not a Scott fan after he's chastised me a few times....but I highly respect his opinion. And his setup is insane.

Edit: when u r in kc I will show u an atmos setup. Not that u don't have one. But it's my passion.


----------



## audiofan1

Scott Simonian said:


> Nobody on this site likes my longer, helpful/useful posts anymore for some reason. They often go unnoticed or I get actively bitched out. That and I usually get a laugh or two from my useless short posts or picture response posts.
> 
> So I have little incentive to be helpful anymore on AVS. I don't enjoy that but it's how it's been for a while. It's okay. There are plenty of experts to spare around here.


 No way Scott your a driving force around here and your post can be the high light of my day at times and the helpful stuff! is well helpful and part of the reason were all here


Do your thing man and let the chips fall where they may!


----------



## PioManiac

Scott Simonian said:


> Nobody on this site likes my longer, helpful/useful posts anymore for some reason. They often go unnoticed or I get actively bitched out. That and I usually get a laugh or two from my useless short posts or picture response posts.
> 
> So I have little incentive to be helpful anymore on AVS. I don't enjoy that but it's how it's been for a while. It's okay. There are plenty of experts to spare around here.



I reached a saturation point in some of "those" threads too,
where just trying to be helpful was much more work than it was worth.

In frustration after repeating myself constantly to people who just did not comprehend or care to learn anything,
I found myself getting a little more sarcastic and less inclined to help (Yamaha threads).

I witnessed firsthand how thick headed n00bs who refused to do any research on their own, let alone RTFM
and wanted to be spoon fed step by step instructions for everything every couple weeks.
as a result I've turned off notifications on those threads and only pop in occasionally.

I actually remember the day you left, (Yamaha AVR thread) shortly after someone suggested You edit the First post in the thread 
(even though you were not the OP) and it was somehow your "duty" to create a FAQ because you were the most knowledgeable.


----------



## PioManiac

Back to The BASS !!

I finally watched The Art of Flight AND The Fourth Phase back to back.

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!! 

I kind of liked AoF a little more,
The Dolby Intro and the first chapter alone makes for a Great Demo!
for 7.4.4 (Dolby DSU) Audio, LFE, ULF and my home IMAX screen and JVC PJ.

Avalanche scenes were off the freaking charts!























































Right about here the video went slow motion and the Helicopter rotors went ULF ! Awesome










The Music was Excellent as well, I immediately recognized M83's Outro 
also used in the HBO series Versailles, they also provided a lot of the tracks for Oblivion.


----------



## Toe

Was the bass comparable in TFP to AoF Pio in general? Still haven't watched this yet and tom night I have Alice 2 and the new X Men on tap or maybe TFA 3d.


----------



## PioManiac

Toe said:


> Was the bass comparable in TFP to AoF Pio in general? Still haven't watched this yet and tom night I have Alice 2 and thenew X Men on tap or may e TFA 3d.


To be honest, I re-watched AoF and want to give TFP one more spin before I decide,
For the most part it was just as good, but somehow not quite up to the original (sequels rarely are)


----------



## Toe

PioManiac said:


> To be honest, I re-watched AoF and want to give TFP one more spin before I decide,
> For the most part it was just as good, but somehow not quite up to the original (sequels rarely are)


My favorite overall part (not just bass) of AoF is during the section where the Youngbloods song Naked and Famous is playing. ...that is going to be hard to top in the sequel!


----------



## kendognz

Scott Simonian said:


> Nobody on this site likes my longer, helpful/useful posts anymore for some reason. They often go unnoticed or I get actively bitched out. That and I usually get a laugh or two from my useless short posts or picture response posts.
> 
> So I have little incentive to be helpful anymore on AVS. I don't enjoy that but it's how it's been for a while. It's okay. There are plenty of experts to spare around here.


I feel like I represent those on AVS that read but don't post often.
When I see a long post come up on a topic I am interested in, I scan to the left to see who the poster is before deciding if I should read it. If you are the poster it's a 100% read every time outcome. I have benefited greatly from yours and others posts and my HT enjoyment has been improved out of site in the years I have been here. 
Thank you for taking the time to share in the past, I hope you continue to do so in the future.


----------



## beastaudio

PioManiac said:


> Back to The BASS !!
> 
> I finally watched The Art of Flight AND The Fourth Phase back to back.
> 
> A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!
> 
> I kind of liked AoF a little more,
> The Dolby Intro and the first chapter alone makes for a Great Demo!
> for 7.4.4 (Dolby DSU) Audio, LFE, ULF and my home IMAX screen and JVC PJ.
> 
> Avalanche scenes were off the freaking charts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right about here the video went slow motion and the Helicopter rotors went ULF ! Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Music was Excellent as well, I immediately recognized M83's Outro
> also used in Cloud Atlas, the HBO series Versailles, they also provided a lot of the tracks for Oblivion.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzsWMcHX8mI
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x34FhtJ-L-0
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu9_HnA9OSA
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mkUp1V3ys0


You just posted pics and links to basically my go-to music and video 30 minute demo if that is all the time I have. All the way down to the oblivion theme with Susanne sundfor. Awesome awesome awesome stuffs!


----------



## MKtheater

audiofan1 said:


> ULF is not something that only occurs or originates in "capable setups" It's a natural occurring phenomenon and we hear it all the day long! so your not as special as you think




You would think people would recognize what hollow bass sounds like by now since it does happen naturally. Stand next to a train passing by and then filter out the bass below 20hz, you would know something was off or wrong.


----------



## beastaudio

MKtheater said:


> You would think people would recognize what hollow bass sounds like by now since it does happen naturally. Stand next to a train passing by and then filter out the bass below 20hz, you would know something was off or wrong.


I don't typically just hang out watching trains pass by, but when I do, I filter out the 20hz and below. Just keeps me on point for disappointing movie soundtracks.


----------



## audiofan1

MKtheater said:


> You would think people would recognize what hollow bass sounds like by now since it does happen naturally. Stand next to a train passing by and then filter out the bass below 20hz, you would know something was off or wrong.


True indeed! Just to bad its not always recorded that way


----------



## javanpohl

PioManiac said:


> You could fill your room with the best subs on the planet and it wouldn't have made a difference with Star Trek Beyond
> ...there is literally nothing on the disc below 30Hz to hear (or feel) no matter how capable your system is.
> 
> That's what all the fuss is about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even people with modest subbage that can reach 20Hz lost out on what "could" have been.
> 
> The First Star Trek reboot (2009) was a 5-Star Bass flick.


Good lord!! no wonder I was so underwhelmed. I didn't consciously notice the lack of bass specifically but I went into sort of an audio/video depression after watching that one


----------



## Stoked21

All I can find on Amazon for fourth phase and art of flight is DVD????


----------



## Toe

Stoked21 said:


> All I can find on Amazon for fourth phase and art of flight is DVD????


https://www.amazon.com/Art-Flight-D...9431453&sr=8-1&keywords=art+of+flight+blu+ray

Worth every penny!

TFP can be bought in a few places. I got mine here and they had a 20% off sale at the time (not sure if they still do) and they throw in a bonus dvd which was the best deal I could find on this one.

http://www.actionsportsvideo.com/the-fourth-phase-dvd-blu-ray/


----------



## PioManiac

Stoked21 said:


> All I can find on Amazon for fourth phase and art of flight is DVD????


If you want both, the combo pack (DVD + BD) for AoF and TFP
(All 4 discs) is at amazon.com here:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LXZKPOS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

That's the one I got...


----------



## Stoked21

Thanks Pio

I went ahead and bought that link on Amazon. That was the one I was looking at. But it says DVD. No where does it say BD.


----------



## coolrda

Scott Simonian said:


> Nobody on this site likes my longer, helpful/useful posts anymore for some reason. They often go unnoticed or I get actively bitched out. That and I usually get a laugh or two from my useless short posts or picture response posts.


The "beating the head against the wall feeling" is fun stuff, isn't it. I got guys in the 2.35 threads here that are giving "expert" advice on how stupid it is to buy an Anamorphic Lens and waste all that money instead of zooming. Oh and btw, they've never owned or experienced an A Lens. The problem is too much AV without the S. The name needs to be changed to AVEgo.


----------



## PioManiac

Stoked21 said:


> Thanks Pio
> 
> I went ahead and bought that link on Amazon. That was the one I was looking at. But it says DVD. No where does it say BD.


Weird , when I load that page it read Combo Pack DVD/Bluray 4Discs


----------



## Stoked21

Scott Simonian said:


> Nobody on this site likes my longer, helpful/useful posts anymore for some reason. They often go unnoticed or I get actively bitched out. That and I usually get a laugh or two from my useless short posts or picture response posts.
> 
> So I have little incentive to be helpful anymore on AVS. I don't enjoy that but it's how it's been for a while. It's okay. There are plenty of experts to spare around here.





coolrda said:


> The "beating the head against the wall feeling" is fun stuff, isn't it. I got guys in the 2.35 threads here that are giving "expert" advice on how stupid it is to buy an Anamorphic Lens and waste all that money instead of zooming. Oh and btw, they've never owned or experienced an A Lens. The problem is too much AV without the S. The name needs to be changed to AVEgo.



Hey. Full screen means 16:9. 


The forum would be worthless without bass gurus like Scott.


----------



## NorthSky

I enjoyed reading that last page from some of the true bass aficionados. And some of the Blu titles mentioned and with screenshots are awesome. 
And Scott is one of my top preferred members here @ AVS, for his great sense of humor mixed with shared knowledge we can use. 
All in all it's a great bunch, and with honest frank opinions about the movies and documentaries we're all interested in; some more than others...deep bass more or less.

People from North America (Canadians and Americans) are cinema lovers, no doubt about that; the proof of the pudding is right here.
...And people from European countries, South America, Central America, UK, France, Germany, ...from all over...we all love movies and with full image impact and sound immersion...surround, 3D, UHD, Star Wars, laser lights, sabers, the sky is not the limit, it goes to infinity. ...The full emotional enchilada, the apotheosis of all our senses, the feeling of immortality. 

Shake that bass, shake it deep and low and loud in tandem with the onscreen action, like if we were part of the real thing; spaceships crashing with each others for the ultimate supremacy. I watched 'The Force Awakens' in 3D just recently, and the only thing missing ...you know what it is. But nonetheless the 3D experience is more dimensional than the 2D one...IMHO. And the 1080p picture (not UHD/HDR yet...sadly; Disney will have its triple dip), is nothing to fret about. And the DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1 surround track (Disney is still waiting for the next full moon/solar eclipse to present Dolby Atmos, or DTS:X), is quite serviceable with some good bass jolts. Right from the opening it's there.

The best is yet to come...

By the way, anyone here who saw 'Doctor Strange' @ the IMAX 3D theater recently? I saw it in 3D but not @ an IMAX theater, unfortunately. 
I tell you this; when the 3D Blu-ray comes up I'm all psyche already...it's a great psychedelic hallucinating movie experience...visually and aurally. I think 3D is an even higher spatial notch for that one...even with its overall darker tone. The bass was there @ that theater I went in. Can't wait for the 3D Blu. And I'm sure others will be all over for the UHD/HDR 4K BR version, with Atmos elevated and all around surround sound.










There is another flick too...'Arrival', but I didn't see that one. Any of you?


----------



## Stoked21

Canada isn't America. We r building a wall up there too.


----------



## PioManiac

Stoked21 said:


> Canada isn't America. We r building a wall up there too.


----------



## NorthSky

That's fine, walls are made to eventually fall down, with a big bang, a bone crushing rupture of the Earth's central core, the crust foundation of the lowest and deepest tremors ever.
______

"North America is a continent entirely within the Northern Hemisphere and almost all within the Western Hemisphere. It can also be considered a northern subcontinent of the Americas. It is bordered to the north by the Arctic Ocean, to the east by the Atlantic Ocean, to the west and south by the Pacific Ocean, and to the southeast by South America and the Caribbean Sea.

North America covers an area of about 24,709,000 square kilometers (9,540,000 square miles), about 16.5% of the earth's land area and about 4.8% of its total surface. North America is the third largest continent by area, following Asia and Africa, and the fourth by population after Asia, Africa, and Europe.

In 2013, its population was estimated at nearly 565 million people in 23 independent states, or about 7.5% of the world's population, if nearby islands (most notably the Caribbean) are included.

North America was reached by its first human populations during the last glacial period, via crossing the Bering land bridge. The so-called Paleo-Indian period is taken to have lasted until about 10,000 years ago (the beginning of the Archaic or Meso-Indian period). The Classic stage spans roughly the 6th to 13th centuries. The Pre-Columbian era ended with the arrival of European settlers during the Age of Discovery and the Early Modern period. Present-day cultural and ethnic patterns reflect different kind of interactions between European colonists, indigenous peoples, African slaves and their descendants. European influences are strongest in the northern parts of the continent while indigenous and African influences are relatively stronger in the south. Because of the history of colonialism, most North Americans speak English, Spanish or French and societies and states commonly reflect Western traditions."

* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_America

*"The term North America maintains various definitions in accordance with location and context. In Canadian English, North America may be used to refer to the United States and Canada together.*_ Alternatively, usage sometimes includes Greenland and Mexico (as in the North American Free Trade Agreement), as well as offshore islands. The UN geoscheme for "North America" separates Mexico from the United States and Canada, placing it instead within its designated "Central America" region, while also treating the islands of the Caribbean separately from the US/Canada definition—the UN's "North America" definition still includes the Canadian Arctic Archipelago and Greenland together with the US/Canada continental definition, with both insular entities being tectonically on the North American plate.

In Iran, and several Romance-language cultures, the cognates of North America usually designate a subcontinent of the Americas comprising Canada, the United States, and Mexico, and often Greenland, Saint Pierre et Miquelon, and Bermuda.

North America has been historically referred to by other names. Spanish North America (New Spain) was often referred to as Northern America, and this was the first official name given to Mexico."_


----------



## NorthSky

PioManiac said:


>


 Touché!


----------



## audiofan1

PioManiac said:


> LOL!
> 
> I can appreciate Scott's sense of humor,
> Got a heep of it in several Yamaha/Atmos threads
> 
> The no words, gif-reply posts are Classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like your Style Brother!


My favorite no words gif is the one Scott posted when the guy in the white suit wearing a helmet I believe , flips the table! I laughed for 20 min straight and every time I think about it:laugh:


----------



## audiofan1

*Independence Day Resurgence *

Not sure how I felt about this one for bass, sure it had one maybe three decent bass moments but the tons of moments missed kinda puts it in the STB category for its overall enjoyment factor knowing it may have a bit more extension. Dts Neural X was great but I'm kinda glad it was a rental!


----------



## Calypte

Bassment said:


> Star trek beyond is close to the one of the worst movies I've ever seen. Holy. It was AWFUL. Terrible sound, terrible movie


Watched for the first time this evening. I wouldn't say the sound is "terrible," but there's no bass to speak of, and (I totally agree) the movie itself is terrible. A real disappointment.


----------



## citsur86

PioManiac said:


> You could fill your room with the best subs on the planet and it wouldn't have made a difference with Star Trek Beyond
> ...there is literally nothing on the disc below 30Hz to hear (or feel) no matter how capable your system is.
> 
> That's what all the fuss is about
> 
> Even people with modest subbage that can reach 20Hz lost out on what "could" have been.
> 
> The First Star Trek reboot (2009) was a 5-Star Bass flick.



Just wanted to clarify that my point wasn't that I believed if I had more subs or a system capable of decent output at ULF frequencies, I would have heard it in STB. I understand the soundtrack itself was filtered below 30Hz. What I was saying was that even when I watched movies _with_ soundtracks dipping into ULF, my system wasn't reproducing it properly anyways, so I wasn't missing anything by STB being filtered below 30Hz.

So in the case of my system, Star Trek from 2009 sounds about the same as STB.


----------



## citsur86

Calypte said:


> Watched for the first time this evening. I wouldn't say the sound is "terrible," but there's no bass to speak of, and (I totally agree) the movie itself is terrible. A real disappointment.


Towards the beginning,


Spoiler



after Spok puts the artifact away, they cut to a scene of the ship in warp and there was a nice bass woosh noise there, no?


 I thought there were many more as well.  Not understanding many people saying there was no bass to speak of.


----------



## PioManiac

citsur86 said:


> Just wanted to clarify that my point wasn't that I believed if I had more subs or a system capable of decent output at ULF frequencies, I would have heard it in STB. I understand the soundtrack itself was filtered below 30Hz. What I was saying was that even when I watched movies _with_ soundtracks dipping into ULF, my system wasn't reproducing it properly anyways, so I wasn't missing anything by STB being filtered below 30Hz.
> 
> So in the case of my system, Star Trek from 2009 sounds about the same as STB.


Serious? You must have a really large room then, or open to other areas?
probably a good candidate for a second sub, even a cheaper one near field.

I have a pair of these right behind my MLP (half priced)
(15" ported, 1000w ea that will reach ~18Hz in room)


















earlier this year I found another one barely used for $250


----------



## citsur86

PioManiac said:


> Serious? You must have a really large room then, or open to other areas?
> probably a good candidate for a second sub, even a cheaper one near field.
> 
> I have a pair of these right behind my MLP (half priced)
> (15" ported, 1000w ea that will reach ~18Hz in room)


Wow! That's a really good price. I'd like to keep my duals consistent, and I do love the FV15HP and Rythmik. I will definitely be getting a second FV15HP eventually. Even so, I'm not sure ULF will reproduce properly and at high enough output in my room. The room is open to my kitchen and dining room almost completely, so it is a very large space. You can see the room by clicking the link in my signature. But yeah, to really properly reproduce the ULF stuff, I think I would need 3 or even 4 FV15HPs


----------



## PioManiac

citsur86 said:


> Towards the beginning, after Spok puts the artifact away, they cut to a scene of the ship in warp and there was a nice bass woosh noise there, no? I thought there were many more as well. Not understanding many people saying there was no bass to speak of.


When a MASSIVE Starship crashes into the surface of a planet, I expect a pressure wave that shakes the entire room.
...not unlike a freight train running through the back yard of your home (even though THAT would be substantially less)
I could have shut my subs completely off for that scene and let my L/R towers handle the Bass in that scene and it would sound no different.

For crying out loud, slamming a door creates 10Hz
I can tell when my neighbor gets home (after he's had a bad day) LOL!


----------



## citsur86

PioManiac said:


> When a MASSIVE Starship crashes into the surface of a planet, I expect a pressure wave that shakes the entire room.
> ...not unlike a freight train running through the back yard of your home (even though THAT would be substantially less)
> I could have shut my subs completely off for that scene and let my L/R towers handle the Bass in that scene and it would sound no different.
> 
> For crying out loud, slamming a door creates 10Hz
> I can tell when my neighbor gets home (after he's had a bad day) LOL!


Funny you mention that part - that was one of the scenes I too thought they whiffed the bass potential.


----------



## PioManiac

To quote myself from another thread:

My bass extends too low,
My ULF/LFE SPL is too high, 
My HT screen is too Big,

...said no one ever.

That is a very large space, have you considered Tactile Transducers?
(relatively cheap and high WAF ...and not just because they are invisible  )


----------



## Stoked21

PioManiac said:


> To quote myself from another thread:
> 
> My bass extends too low,
> My ULF/LFE SPL is too high,
> My HT screen is too Big,
> 
> ...said no one ever.


Now that's funny. Before I went pj everyone local (loco) told me screen can't be big enough!!!! I actually found 140"W was too big for my room so went 130 while I was originally looking at 100-110!!! 

As for NF. I'm all in. It's surprising what a difference one against mlp will make. I highly recommend.


----------



## citsur86

PioManiac said:


> To quote myself from another thread:
> 
> My bass extends too low,
> My ULF/LFE SPL is too high,
> My HT screen is too Big,
> 
> ...said no one ever.
> 
> That is a very large space, have you considered Tactile Transducers?
> (relatively cheap and high WAF ...and not just because they are invisible  )


Haha that is funny. I have looked into MBMs and Tactile Transducers like the Buttkickers. The second FV15HP will be in a Nearfield location - so it will act somewhat as a MBM as well as a dual. I might get around to the Tactile Transducers someday. Somewhat far down on my list at the moment though. The midbass stuff is actually not the problem, I get nice slam from the single FV15HP. I would say my main issue is the ULF stuff in the bass department. Next on my list is a 9.2 ch receiveer since my current one is only 7.2 and I have 9.1 hooked up to it. I hate having to chose between rear surrounds and front heights. I'd like to make my current 7.1 setup into a 5.1.4 with a 9.2ch atmos capable receiver, using the front heights and rear surrounds (which are hooked up high) before anymore bass purchases.



Stoked21 said:


> Now that's funny. Before I went pj everyone local (loco) told me screen can't be big enough!!!! I actually found 140"W was too big for my room so went 130 while I was originally looking at 100-110!!!
> 
> As for NF. I'm all in. It's surprising what a difference one against mlp will make. I highly recommend.


I find my 120" Elite VMAX2 to be perfectly sized for my space.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

audiofan1 said:


> *Independence Day Resurgence *
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how I felt about this one for bass, sure it had one maybe three decent bass moments but the tons of moments missed kinda puts it in the STB category for its overall enjoyment factor knowing it may have a bit more extension. Dts Neural X was great but I'm kinda glad it was a rental!




This should have been a ULF monster! But nope, it had a few moments of loud shallow bass but disappointed overall. The visuals were cool but that was about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan P

mantaraydesign said:


> Anyone have a graph for this movie:
> *Kubo and the Two Strings*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Kubo-and-the-Two-Strings-Blu-ray/162479/#Review


Just watched this last night, LOVED IT!

Absolutely amazing animation! You would think the whole thing is CG, but it is not...it is stop-motion. I can't fathom the amount of work that went into it.


----------



## Hopinater

Okay I don't know how I did it but I still haven't seen Batman vs. Superman but that will be remedied tonight, I just picked it up at Redbox (along with Captain America Civil War).


----------



## audiofan1

BornSlippyZ said:


> This should have been a ULF monster! But nope, it had a few moments of loud shallow bass but disappointed overall. The visuals were cool but that was about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 if any movie screams to be an ULF monster above all others ,this was it! but no :crying: I hope they treat the possible 2nd Stargate movie better (same guys) but we shall see.


----------



## beastaudio

Stoked21 said:


> Thanks Pio
> 
> I went ahead and bought that link on Amazon. That was the one I was looking at. But it says DVD. No where does it say BD.


I have actually reached out to RB about this. Their description on TFP is very deceptive. If ordering straight from asymbol's website, they do in fact have it clearly labeled.



audiofan1 said:


> My favorite no words gif is the one Scott posted when the guy in the white suit wearing a helmet I believe , flips the table! I laughed for 20 min straight and every time I think about it:laugh:


I do believe I missed that particular one.


----------



## PioManiac

audiofan1 said:


> My favorite no words gif is the one Scott posted when the guy in the white suit wearing a helmet I believe , flips the table! I laughed for 20 min straight and every time I think about it:laugh:





beastaudio said:


> I do believe I missed that particular one.


Me too,

did a quick google search though,

...is this it?










LOL!

So much better than the previous one, 
used in the same context I'm sure (n00b frustration)










...been there a few times myself


----------



## audiofan1

beastaudio said:


> I have actually reached out to RB about this. Their description on TFP is very deceptive. If ordering straight from asymbol's website, they do in fact have it clearly labeled.
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe I missed that particular one.


I'll see if I can find it,it was over in the Atmos thread, or @ Scott,help


----------



## audiofan1

PioManiac said:


> Me too,
> 
> did a quick google search though,
> 
> ...is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> So much better than the previous one,
> used in the same context I'm sure (n00b frustration)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...been there a few times myself


 That's it lol:laugh: The context in which he used it was hilarious


----------



## johnnygrandis

Just blown away by the audio quality of this, liked the story to.


----------



## GPBURNS

MrGrey said:


> Some really awesome bass in this one, turned it up and i felt those shots and thumps. there is a scene with a big gun that just goes OFFFFFF and its insane


Mechanic Resurrection- TRUEHD

This was total blast -
Every action flick should hit like this -
Great fun -loved it 
LOL on the body count -


----------



## audiofan1

johnnygrandis said:


> Just blown away by the audio quality of this, liked the story to.





GPBURNS said:


> Mechanic Resurrection- TRUEHD
> 
> This was total blast -
> Every action flick should hit like this -
> Great fun -loved it
> LOL on the body count -


 Thanks guys added both


----------



## leedesert

I will tell you now, when the movie "Arrival" comes out on BD you need to get it. It's an awesome movie, very different from the normal alien movie, but the bass in this movie is amazingly deep and strong. That has to translate on to the BD disk because the entire language and presence of the aliens are grounded in this deep bass that is more feeling than it is aurol. 

I can't wait.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I like all the commentary in this thread and I have learned a lot just by reading posts by guys that have a better understanding speakers  and dynamics of certain movies more than me. I was also reminded a few pages back that I don't own Dredd (I have seen it) and Matrix Reloaded on BD. So today I ordered those and I look forward to seeing them soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

Working on graphing these *. *i will have Dont Breathe |2016| tonight*



Jason Bourne |2016|









Dont Breathe |2016|








The BFG |2016|





*​


----------



## MrGrey

*Don't Breathe |2016| Graph


















*​


----------



## PioManiac

Toe said:


> My favorite overall part (not just bass) of AoF is during the section where the Youngbloods song Naked and Famous is playing. ...that is going to be hard to top in the sequel!


Well I gave TFP another spin tonight, and AoF again right after (3rd time) 

Both have great Bass, but there is way too much down time in TFP.
Soul searching philosophical BS eats up too much time between action sequences
.... and the music isn't quite as good.

It's still worth having both in your collection,
but the AoF is going to get more replay for me.

The opening chapter is Demo worthy alone.


----------



## Peterpack

Don't breathe was awesome for sustained bass

The scene where the first guy gets shot was intense


----------



## MrGrey

2:02 into Don't breathe and I said WTF I'll save this for a night when I'm not tired 😱. From what I've read and the chills the trailer gave me it seems like a top quality story and with the bass to take it to the higher level.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sekosche

MrGrey said:


> 2:02 into Don't breath and I said WTF I'll save this for a night when I'm not tired :scream:. From what I read and the chills the trailer gave me it seems like a top quality story and with bass to take it to the higher level.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


It was intense in the theater with very little dialogue in the latter half, just creepy sound effects. I can only imagine the decent bass really adds to the tension at home. I'll definitely be renting it. I'm putting excessive movie purchases on hold for the next year or so to save money. I'll maybe allow a solid movie purchase a month and often there are long stretches between must buys anyway...we'll see how long this lasts. :smiley:


----------



## Hopinater

Well I watched Batman vs. Superman last night. I want to say it gets my vote for best bass movie of the year but that wouldn't be fair since it's most recent in my mind and I just added a 15" nearfield sub to my HT which has raised the bass in my room to a whole new level. But WOW! It was incredible and it has to be in the top three somewhere.


----------



## basshead81

MR was Awesome! Bass feast for sure...need to rewatch this at reference as it could make my top 5.


----------



## PioManiac

basshead81 said:


> MR was Awesome! Bass feast for sure...need to rewatch this at reference as it could make my top 5.


I'm really looking forward to this one, looks like my kind of flick
will have it on Tuesday in 4K/UHD ...and hopefully Atmos











Amazon doesn't list the audio for some reason?
http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Mechanic-Resurrection-4K-Blu-ray/163026/


----------



## SBuger

Hopinater said:


> Well I watched Batman vs. Superman last night. I want to say it gets my vote for best bass movie of the year but that wouldn't be fair since it's most recent in my mind and I just added a 15" nearfield sub to my HT which has raised the bass in my room to a whole new level. But WOW! It was incredible and it has to be in the top three somewhere.


 Yeah BvsS has amazing bass IMO and NF subs help bring it out! I'm glad to see you have joined the NF club 

There is something about the way the bass was done in this movie that I really liked. For me, this one wasn't about how ultra low the bass can go in a movie, I just mainly loved the way it sounds and feels.


----------



## Hopinater

SBuger said:


> Yeah BvsS has amazing bass IMO and NF subs help bring it out! I'm glad to see you have joined the NF club
> 
> There is something about the way the bass was done in this movie that I really liked. For me, this one wasn't about how ultra low the bass can go in a movie, I just mainly loved the way it sounds and feels.


I agree, I felt like it was very immersive, always there. Sometimes subtly sometimes intensely but always pulling you deeper and deeper into the movie. Really well done.


----------



## basshead81

PioManiac said:


> I'm really looking forward to this one, looks like my kind of flick
> will have it on Tuesday in 4K/UHD ...and hopefully Atmos
> 
> Amazon doesn't list the audio for some reason?
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Mechanic-Resurrection-4K-Blu-ray/163026/


Oh yes...by far my favorite type of flick. I could watch movies like this all night long! Some serious weight to the action scenes in this one...make sure you secure everything in the room! This is what STB should have been!


----------



## PioManiac

Hopinater said:


> I agree, I felt like it was very immersive, always there. Sometimes subtly sometimes intensely but always pulling you deeper and deeper into the movie. Really well done.


The Avengers/Marvel series better step up their game, This is how it's Done!
...and With Atmos and 4K/UHD (and for those without 4K they still get the Atmos audio)


----------



## PioManiac

Snowmanick said:


> I remember The Finest Hours being pretty impressive as well.


I totally missed this one, my apologies.
Anyone see a graph for that? ...still searching


----------



## brahman12

Scott Simonian said:


> Nobody on this site likes my longer, helpful/useful posts anymore for some reason. They often go unnoticed or I get actively bitched out. That and I usually get a laugh or two from my useless short posts or picture response posts.
> 
> So I have little incentive to be helpful anymore on AVS. I don't enjoy that but it's how it's been for a while. It's okay. There are plenty of experts to spare around here.


Scott...you're one of a kind and we need your opinion on these threads. You got experience and knowledge backing you up, and varied opinions are always welcome, even if others don't agree. God Bless


----------



## PioManiac

Just in by courier, 2 days earlier than expected...





























That should make for a good Sunday afternoon double feature.


----------



## Toe

PioManiac said:


> I totally missed this one, my apologies.
> Anyone see a graph for that? ...still searching


Fatshaft graphed this when it came out in Post #24822 on page 828. Can't link on my phone.


----------



## tvuong

^^ talk about @Fatshaft. Where has he been the last few months?


----------



## MrGrey

*THE BFG |2016| GRAPH


*​


----------



## MrGrey

*Chills in my loins
I want to hear big bass when Kong beats his chest
sick sound edits on the drums with Kong's chest smacks at the end of the trailer 











*​


----------



## brahman12

Toe said:


> I hear ya man! I really don't have a stand out favorite like last year, but looking through that list reminds me there were a lot of very good bass films.
> 
> In the Heart of the Sea is one I forgot about as well. While this track didn't have the depth of some, it was fantastic in every other area for bass and sound in general for that matter. The track was appropriately loaded with lots of loud LFE that hit in all the right spots and with good variety. I want to revisit this when I get Atmos going!


Awesome Atmos soundtrack ans sound design in general...the first encounter with Moby is WOW....don't hesitate on the Atmos Toe...it's a game changer for sure.


----------



## brahman12

citsur86 said:


> Towards the beginning,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> after Spok puts the artifact away, they cut to a scene of the ship in warp and there was a nice bass woosh noise there, no?
> 
> 
> I thought there were many more as well. Not understanding many people saying there was no bass to speak of.


I know this movie is critiqued heavily here for lack of low bass (there are definitely scenes that could've/should've gone lower) but it is a mid bass *festival*. It was a fun soundtrack in my set-up...*very nice Atmos and overall soundmix. *There were no scenes that threatened to shake my garage door off its hinges, which automatically tells me there was nothing very low hitting my room (no sexy low rumbling, gut churning effects)...but there was *constant* chest thumping and couch shaking. 

Running two PSA V3600's with sub amp gain at 9:00, AVR MV level was at -4.5 (Yamaha 3040), and sub trims in AVR set to 0....concrete floors and 5130 cubic ft room. Call me whatever you want guys....but me and the kids had fun watching this one and the sound was a big part of it.


----------



## audiofan1

brahman12 said:


> I know this movie is critiqued heavily here for lack of low bass (there are definitely scenes that could've/should've gone lower) but it is a mid bass *festival*. It was a fun soundtrack in my set-up...*very nice Atmos and overall soundmix. *There were no scenes that threatened to shake my garage door off its hinges, which automatically tells me there was nothing very low hitting my room (no sexy low rumbling, gut churning effects)...but there was *constant* chest thumping and couch shaking.
> 
> Running two PSA V3600's with sub amp gain at 9:00, AVR MV level was at -4.5 (Yamaha 3040), and sub trims in AVR set to 0....concrete floors and 5130 cubic ft room. Call me whatever you want guys....but me and the kids had fun watching this one and the sound was a big part of it.


 That's just the pay off of a good setup I will say though watching something like *Lucy* (my second time) upmixed with DTS Neural:X can snap one back to reality on just how good bass can be from top to bottom,as this movie reminded me why my jaw hit the floor the first time I saw it, from the moment it starts it says "why yes I'm reference bass" Its flat out impeccable clean and loaded with dynamic range and layers all the way down.

And yes I'm mostly talking about the bass:laugh:


----------



## teckademic

Sekosche said:


> It was intense in the theater with very little dialogue in the latter half, just creepy sound effects. I can only imagine the decent bass really adds to the tension at home. I'll definitely be renting it. I'm putting excessive movie purchases on hold for the next year or so to save money. I'll maybe allow a solid movie purchase a month and often there are long stretches between must buys anyway...we'll see how long this lasts. :smiley:


the bass in Don't Breathe is above decent. That thing was loud and deep and really added to the whole experience.


----------



## basshead81

Don't Breath had quite a bit of bass...almost too hot. I had to back the subs down 3db to balance the bass out but it was plentiful and deep! MR for me was more enjoyable but both were good flicks...nice to finally get back on the LFE train...man there was a slew of steeply filtered movies. 


BFG on deck tonight with the kid. Looks like we both are going to enjoy this one!!


----------



## basshead81

brahman12 said:


> I know this movie is critiqued heavily here for lack of low bass (there are definitely scenes that could've/should've gone lower) but it is a mid bass *festival*. It was a fun soundtrack in my set-up...*very nice Atmos and overall soundmix. *There were no scenes that threatened to shake my garage door off its hinges, which automatically tells me there was nothing very low hitting my room (no sexy low rumbling, gut churning effects)...but there was *constant* chest thumping and couch shaking.
> 
> Running two PSA V3600's with sub amp gain at 9:00, AVR MV level was at -4.5 (Yamaha 3040), and sub trims in AVR set to 0....concrete floors and 5130 cubic ft room. Call me whatever you want guys....but me and the kids had fun watching this one and the sound was a big part of it.


Keep in mind this is a master list of movies with bass thread, were movies are judged by deep bass content not sound. We are not knocking the movie as a whole...I enjoyed it a lot, but it could of been soooo much more with extension into the 15-20hz range to add that weight in many of the action packed scenes. I think it's perfectly fine to discuss the entire movies sound track as a whole here, but I do believe that was not the intent of this thread.


----------



## brahman12

audiofan1 said:


> That's just the pay off of a good setup I will say though watching something like *Lucy* (my second time) upmixed with DTS Neural:X can snap one back to reality on just how good bass can be from top to bottom,as this movie reminded me why my jaw hit the floor the first time I saw it, from the moment it starts it says "why yes I'm reference bass" Its flat out impeccable clean and loaded with dynamic range and layers all the way down.
> 
> And yes I'm mostly talking about the bass:laugh:


Lol....yes, Scarlett Johansson is definitely loaded and impeccable from top to bottom too. I actually haven't watched Lucy with my current setup, so thanks for the reminder. Really got to get the Atmos version. Just wanted to put out there that there is lots of bass in STB, just not killer bass....and the overall sound mix is strong if you can get around the lack of low bass and dampened expectations. 
Happy Thanksgiving everybody and happy movie watching!!!!


----------



## Snowmanick

The wife and I went to see Arrival (2016 flick with Amy Adams, not the cheesy old Charlis Sheen vehicle). Good sci-fi film, which to me was more of a traditional sci-if than the recent action adventure films in space. 

Back to the point of the thread, I'm really interested to see how this graphs when it comes out. The sound design was very interesting and it has the potential to be a killer bass flick if they don't kneeecap it at 30Hz.


----------



## johnnygrandis

MrGrey said:


> *Batman: Bad Blood |2016| Graph
> 
> Holy mother of bass gods!
> the punches, gunshots are mental and I'm only running two speakers while listening to music,
> i cant wait to watch this later on with the other speakers an sub on. BUY!!
> 
> This is PG-13
> not even batgirl gets pampered, she got thrown and slapped around like a man lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO CLIPPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/G-0bQpHlpdQ
> 
> 
> 
> *​


OMG! Thats how it felt


----------



## MrGrey

MrGrey said:


> *THE BFG |2016| GRAPH
> 
> 
> *​


The bass is really well done!! And with my Rythmik FV15HP in 2 port mode it's heavy when the giants stomp!!. Anyone with kids will love this film 👍😱 it's freaking amazing

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## brahman12

basshead81 said:


> Keep in mind this is a master list of movies with bass thread, were movies are judged by deep bass content not sound. We are not knocking the movie as a whole...I enjoyed it a lot, but it could of been soooo much more with extension into the 15-20hz range to add that weight in many of the action packed scenes. I think it's perfectly fine to discuss the entire movies sound track as a whole here, but I do believe that was not the intent of this thread.


Wassup basehead...yeah I threw in my overall observation in the post but I definitely made a point to stress that there is plenty of bass in the movie....it is a fun bass flick but just not deep and really sexy bass. I tell you..,there was lots of chest thumping and couch shaking, just not devastating bass. Thus I think my comments overall were pertinent to the thread topic. 

Much respect to you bro... I took your advice to put my avr trims to 0 (which were previously at -3) and I haven't looked back, lol. That may be why I still got a somewhat fun bass experience with this movie. 🙂


----------



## basshead81

Good deal Brahman! Enjoy those monsters. 

On a side note...BFG is up to bat. Will be back in a couple hrs.


----------



## azz7686

About to watch BFG also


----------



## newc33

I just finished the legend of tarzan. Pretty good audio overall but really didn't enjoy the movie. The bass could have been better to


----------



## bgtighe23

X-Men Apocolypse on sale at Amazon for $9.
Just picked up my copy

EDIT: some seriously good deals over at blu-ray. 
Purge election year and anarchy - $7
Krampus - $5
Warcraft - 7
London has fallen - $5
Dredd - $5

And more..


----------



## basshead81

BFG was not bad...had some decent bass. Giant stomps are best part. Nothing like MR or DB but still was enjoyable. Great trio of flicks this weekend for sure. 

Hopefully will have Jason Bourne for next weekend.


----------



## mrcoop

Just watched 9 this weekend...wow, very impressive and the low end seemed to be done right. Watched the latest Star Trek and was slightly underwhelmed. Seemed like alot of bass, but just didnt feel as detailed, maybe because I watched 9 first.


----------



## PioManiac

PioManiac said:


> Just in by courier, 2 days earlier than expected...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should make for a good Sunday afternoon double feature.


Well I watched Extraction first,
Not that great, good thing it was only $8
The movie itself was kind for lame, as was the acting.
The bass was mostly club music, sorry not my thing.

Marauders was up next and I was very pleased with the story, the acting and the bass was very well balanced.
It's not loud and in your face bass, its just low and intense and for the most part just blended into the background.
I don't know how else to explain it other than it just felt right, the way all movies should be.

It's not an all out Mad Max FR bass fest, its just really low and meant to build tension.
I noticed the same thing in 13 Hours leading up to the action, and in The Martian whenever Watney was in the Hab.

The opening trailer was Mechanic:Resurrection, so I'm guessing all three are from the same producer/studio?
Cant wait for that one tomorrow, although the 4K/UHD doesn't appear to be available at my local BB, may have to order from scamazon.


----------



## discone

johnnygrandis said:


> Just blown away by the audio quality of this, liked the story to.


We got to watch this last night. Not bad at all. I did blink a couple of time's during some slow parts but when my seats started to rumble was woke right back up. 

I was surprised there wasn't a review done yet here by Ralph or others for this film.


----------



## MrGrey

*Jason Bourne |2016| Graph










*


----------



## MrGrey

*Well that's all folks 
I'm tired as Fu%k
2016 is over for me
BYE









*​


----------



## audiofan1

MrGrey said:


> *Well that's all folks
> I'm tired as Fu%k
> 2016 is over for me
> BYE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


 :laugh:LOL! No really Thanks a bunch for the work & time put in on the not only the graphs but cool recommendations as well.

Happy holidays to you and the family

Jeff


----------



## discone

MrGrey said:


> *Well that's all folks
> I'm tired as Fu%k
> 2016 is over for me
> BYE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Thanks for your time and contributions! Look forward to what 2017 will bring.


----------



## Hopinater

MrGrey said:


> *Well that's all folks
> I'm tired as Fu%k
> 2016 is over for me
> BYE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Great work. Go and enjoy your break. We all appreciate your contributions.


----------



## Toe

Thanks for all the graphs Mr Grey! Hope to see you back soon!


----------



## brahman12

*El Hombre - Mr. Grey*

You da man, Mr. Grey. Like many have already said. All your work has not only been helpful, but also fun and edifying. Thanks for all your efforts and have a great holiday season.


----------



## brahman12

discone said:


> We got to watch this last night. Not bad at all. I did blink a couple of time's during some slow parts but when my seats started to rumble was woke right back up.
> 
> I was surprised there wasn't a review done yet here by Ralph or others for this film.



Yeah...this was pretty good...liked part one more, but not bad for kids movie. The audio was pretty good and the visuals were nice too. There were some bass scenes scattered throughout, particularly the first couple of times she started traveling through time in the thingamajiger she was using that sounded cool.


----------



## Sekosche

Finished Mechanic: Resurrection and now we're watching Lights Out, both very solid bass movies. I am actually enjoying Lights Out quite a bit more.

The Mechanic was mostly a cheesy, poorly made, action sequel. And as much as I love action movies, M:R won't be on my must watch list unless you really need a bass fix. I'd probably put it in the top 10 bass movies of 2016, but it falls drastically short on replay value.


----------



## bgtighe23

bgtighe23 said:


> X-Men Apocolypse on sale at Amazon for $9.
> Just picked up my copy
> 
> EDIT: some seriously good deals over at blu-ray.
> Purge election year and anarchy - $7
> Krampus - $5
> Warcraft - 7
> London has fallen - $5
> Dredd - $5
> 
> And more..


Thanks to Amazon Prime, all these were delivered today, so it looks like I will be enjoying my evenings for the next couple days (hopefully, if time permits)



basshead81 said:


> BFG was not bad...had some decent bass. Giant stomps are best part. Nothing like MR or* DB *but still was enjoyable. Great trio of flicks this weekend for sure.
> 
> Hopefully will have Jason Bourne for next weekend.


What is DB? 
I wish y'all didn't abbreviate pretty much every movie being discussed because I can't follow it for the life of me.
and its not like its all that difficult to just type out the movie name :/
Im not always up to date on what new flick just came out on blu ray or whats new out in theaters. 
I rely a lot on this thread for info on good bass flicks. I don't really look at my local theater or watch much TV to see previews.

drives me insane sometimes


----------



## PioManiac

bgtighe23 said:


> Thanks to Amazon Prime, all these were delivered today, so it looks like I will be enjoying my evenings for the next couple days (hopefully, if time permits)
> 
> 
> What is DB?
> I wish y'all didn't abbreviate pretty much every movie being discussed because I can't follow it for the life of me.
> and its not like its all that difficult to just type out the movie name :/
> Im not always up to date on what new flick just came out on blu ray or whats new out in theaters.
> I rely a lot on this thread for info on good bass flicks. I don't really look at my local theater or watch much TV to see previews.
> 
> drives me insane sometimes


I know right?

It also doesn't help that the charts and discussions often predate the official bluray release by a week or two, so by the time it ends up in your hands you have to scroll back 10 pages to find it in this thread. 

DB = Don't Breathe
...that one was easy to find, (it's on the previous page)


----------



## leedesert

PioManiac said:


> I know right?
> 
> It also doesn't help that the charts and discussions often predate the official bluray release by a week or two, so by the time it ends up in your hands you have to scroll back 10 pages to find it in this thread.
> 
> DB = Don't Breathe
> ...that one was easy to find, (it's on the previous page)


I don't get that either. people will write several paragraphs with great detail about the frequencies, levels, etc... but somehow typing the movie name is just to much effort...lol

At least start with the name then you can abbreviate in the remainder of your post if you mention it again.

I think when they abbreviate it makes them part of the cool crowd


----------



## MKtheater

Nah, not cool, I am just lazy.


----------



## beastaudio

IDK, IMO n FWIW, 2 difficult 2 type out the whole movie, YMMV.


----------



## johnnygrandis

Did try MR but couldn't finish, just getting embarrassed.


----------



## audiofan1

johnnygrandis said:


> Did try MR but couldn't finish, just getting embarrassed.


Something told me to send it back looks like I'll have to go to the collection for the holiday week, as I'm not willing to sit through subpar, perhaps it's time to do the Lord of the Rings trilogy as its been two years or so


----------



## audiofan1

MKtheater said:


> Nah, not cool, I am just lazy.


 Yup! lazy too Does that mean cool people are lazy


----------



## GPBURNS

MrGrey said:


> Worth a rent, quite enjoyable


Dead Rising Endgame
If can handle another Zombie flick - not bad-
Pretty decent LFE - hits low at times


----------



## Toe

For those that have watched The Fourth Phase, the


Spoiler



avalanche scene


 had my jaw on the floor for not only bass, but what was happening on screen!   A few other standout scenes like the


Spoiler



night boarding section


 were incredible as well for bass/sound. I think I liked the actual film a bit more than Art of Flight. Contrary to Pio, I loved what Travis was trying to explain with all the soul searching, self reflection and so on which is a huge part of extended travel and exploration in my experience. I could relate to what he was talking about to some degree and what I loved about the first film went even a bit deeper here. This film actually felt more like a prequel to me and in the future I think I would choose to watch TFP first and AoF second since TFP goes deeper into what makes these guys tick and do what they do while the AoF has a bit more action. Top notch video once again as well. Love both films.

Also watched Batman Bad Blood and Mechanic Resurrection both of which had fantastic and demo worthy bass! I would agree with others that Mechanic is a terrible film even for a B type action movie (and I love plenty of B type films like Transporter 3, Crank, Death Race 3, etc.......), but the bass/audio and Jessica Alba got me through it. 

I was worn out after these three films at reference, lol.


----------



## Dave_6

I already have Art of Flight on Blu-ray. Is it possible to buy the Fourth Phase by itself?


----------



## basshead81

**JASON BOURNE**


Pretty good flick and nice bass. Not a bass feast, but there was enough there to keep me content. Good sound mix overall!


----------



## Toe

Dave_6 said:


> I already have Art of Flight on Blu-ray. Is it possible to buy the Fourth Phase by itself?


You can purchase it separately in a few places. I got mine from actionsportsvideo.com which had the best deal at the time (20% off and free extra dvd thrown in), but not sure what they are offering now.


----------



## Dave_6

Any idea if this has the Blu-ray with it? 

https://www.amazon.com/Fourth-Phase...d-3035-4a40-b691-0eefb1a18396&pf_rd_i=desktop

It looks the same one listed here; Collector's Edition and it's the same price.

https://www.redbullshopus.com/products/the-fourth-phase


----------



## asere

Deleted


----------



## Hopinater

Check out Blu-ray.com… some incredible deals going on. Batman vs. Superman 4K disc is $9.99, John Wick Blu-ray is $5.99 and many others. Good time to grab some movies.


----------



## paulfromtulsa

Hopinater said:


> Check out Blu-ray.com… some incredible deals going on. Batman vs. Superman 4K disc is $9.99, John Wick Blu-ray is $5.99 and many others. Good time to grab some movies.


Can you link me to where you found batman vs superman for 9.99 . I can't seem to find it. Thanks


----------



## PioManiac

paulfromtulsa said:


> Can you link me to where you found batman vs superman for 9.99 . I can't seem to find it. Thanks


I think some of the Black Friday deals are gone now,

I loaded up my cart with 10 4K/UHD's first thing this morning on amazon.com
Prices were all half of what we typically pay in Canada, some even less!

http://www.blu-ray.com/deals/?sortby=popularity&category=4kbluray


----------



## audiofan1

MrGrey said:


> Some really awesome bass in this one, turned it up and i felt those shots and thumps. there is a scene with a big gun that just goes OFFFFFF and its insane





johnnygrandis said:


> Did try MR but couldn't finish, just getting embarrassed.





audiofan1 said:


> Something told me to send it back looks like I'll have to go to the collection for the holiday week, as I'm not willing to sit through subpar, perhaps it's time to do the Lord of the Rings trilogy as its been two years or so


 I'm going to have to eat half a plate of crow*(perhaps a crow sandwich?) on this one as yeah the movie itself was almost laughable and oozed cheesiness:laugh: but if it were indeed a meat n cheese sandwich! One could easily discard the cheese after one bite and that would leave you with a edible meat sandwich The bass was outstanding and locked on the room and delivered some serious variation and rumble


Spoiler



Special shout out to the helicopter flyovers and flyby's as the were some of the best I've heard every chop and beat was present with more than significant impact and weight


 I will note the dialog was a tad lower in overall level but this soundtrack as an whole was an outstanding mix and glad I didn't toss the whole sandwich by sending it back before trying.


Enjoy your sandwich


----------



## asere

Does the Martian have alot of bass?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

asere said:


> Does the Martian have alot of bass?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 Why yes it does


----------



## chucky7

Don't breathe is awesome!!! I like it better than Mad Max Fury Road.

Through out the whole movie, it has a lot of impact of the black hole scene in Interstellar but much deeper.


----------



## basshead81

audiofan1 said:


> I'm going to have to eat half a plate of crow*(perhaps a crow sandwich?) on this one as yeah the movie itself was almost laughable and oozed cheesiness:laugh: but if it were indeed a meat n cheese sandwich! One could easily discard the cheese after one bite and that would leave you with a edible meat sandwich The bass was outstanding and locked on the room and delivered some serious variation and rumble
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Special shout out to the helicopter flyovers and flyby's as the were some of the best I've heard every chop and beat was present with more than significant impact and weight
> 
> 
> I will note the dialog was a tad lower in overall level but this soundtrack as an whole was an outstanding mix and glad I didn't toss the whole sandwich by sending it back before trying.
> 
> 
> Enjoy your sandwich


Glad to hear my thoughts are on point 99% of the time. Yes the movie is a cheesy action flick, but Mechanic Ressurection is a awesome bass mix for sure. By the way, don't forget to spell out the name....thread Police will write you a warning citation.


----------



## Toe

chucky7 said:


> Don't breathe is awesome!!! I like it better than Mad Max Fury Road.
> 
> Through out the whole movie, it has a lot of impact of the black hole scene in Interstellar but much deeper.


Wow, that is quite the endorsement for DB!  I will have it Tues and looking forward to it. I just watched MMFR again Fri, but this time in 3d and this has to be my overall favorite HT experience. The 3d just kicked the whole experience up a notch and combined with the pounding and relentless bass, I was left completely blown away. 

Watched TFA in 3d right before MMFR and the 3d took this film next level. I will never watch this film in 2d again.


----------



## SBuger

Toe said:


> Wow, that is quite the endorsement for DB!  I will have it Tues and looking forward to it. I just watched MMFR again Fri, but this time in 3d and this has to be my overall favorite HT experience. The 3d just kicked the whole experience up a notch and combined with the pounding and relentless bass, I was left completely blown away.
> 
> Watched TFA in 3d right before MMFR and the 3d took this film next level. I will never watch this film in 2d again.


+1

I'd have to totally agree about the 3D and MMFR. Its still probably my all time favorite HT experiences that I I've had when I watched it in 3D and cranked up close to reference. I still use parts of it for Demo material to to get that same feeling. 

I picked up TFA the other day in 3D and looking forward to it as well!


----------



## bgtighe23

SBuger said:


> +1
> 
> I'd have to totally agree about the 3D and MMFR. Its still probably my all time favorite HT experiences that I I've had when I watched it in 3D and cranked up close to reference. I still use parts of it for Demo material to to get that same feeling.
> 
> I picked up TFA the other day in 3D and looking forward to it as well!


Just going to leave this hear for you guyses 
https://www.amazon.com/Mad-Max-Fury...e=UTF8&qid=1480268029&sr=8-1&keywords=mad+max


----------



## bgtighe23

If y'all aren't checking this a couple times a day, I feel sorry for you

http://www.blu-ray.com/deals/

Legend of Tarzan $7
Interstellar $4
Edge of Tomorrow (LDR) $4
Lights Out $7
Captain America CW $8
The Revenant $6
Fury $6
Terminator G $7

And more....

This is literally how I build my blu ray collection 

http://www.blu-ray.com/deals/?sortby=price&category=bluray
Again with the link I posted earlier. Same link, but new deals filtered by price low to high. Lots of great movies around $5 and less.


----------



## Hopinater

bgtighe23 said:


> If y'all aren't checking this a couple times a day, I feel sorry for you
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/deals/
> 
> Legend of Tarzan $7
> Interstellar $4
> Edge of Tomorrow (LDR) $4
> Lights Out $7
> Captain America CW $8
> The Revenant $6
> Fury $6
> Terminator G $7
> 
> And more....
> 
> This is literally how I build my blu ray collection
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/deals/?sortby=price&category=bluray
> Again with the link I posted earlier. Same link, but new deals filtered by price low to high. Lots of great movies around $5 and less.


Absolutely… I have five movies coming tomorrow. You need to be checking in a couple of times a day to really grab the great deals. Batman vs. Superman 4k for $8? That's crazy good.


----------



## sunPin

Hopinater said:


> Absolutely… I have five movies coming tomorrow. You need to be checking in a couple of times a day to really grab the great deals. Batman vs. Superman 4k for $8? That's crazy good.




Picked up 5, including The Matrix Ultimate Collection and MMFR in 4K. Too bad Interstellar and LDR weren't 4K.


----------



## healthnut

Toe said:


> Wow, that is quite the endorsement for DB!  I will have it Tues and looking forward to it. I just watched MMFR again Fri, but this time in 3d and this has to be my overall favorite HT experience. The 3d just kicked the whole experience up a notch and combined with the pounding and relentless bass, I was left completely blown away.
> 
> 
> 
> Watched TFA in 3d right before MMFR and the 3d took this film next level. I will never watch this film in 2d again.




Yes, but will you buy TFA again on 4K UHD 3D?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgtighe23

Hopinater said:


> Absolutely… I have five movies coming tomorrow. You need to be checking in a couple of times a day to really grab the great deals. Batman vs. Superman 4k for $8? That's crazy good.


I know right? Im so glad I didn't preorder this blu ray. 
over the last few days I've ordered around a dozen blu rays and most of them at one point were blockbusters such as the few listed above. 

Not only are the prices good, but I share an Amazon Prime account with 2 other people, so free 2 day shipping costs me $30/year. I don't know how Amazon does it $5 blu ray and 2 day shipping...but I won't ask and I don't complain 

Anyway, this ends my excitement haha
Happy Holidays guys!


----------



## Toe

healthnut said:


> Yes, but will you buy TFA again on 4K UHD 3D?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that ever became an option, I had the equipment to play it back on and it upped the audio to Atmos then absolutely! That's a lot of ifs though!


----------



## Kini62

SBuger said:


> +1
> 
> I'd have to totally agree about the 3D and MMFR. Its still probably my all time favorite HT experiences that I I've had when I watched it in 3D and cranked up close to reference. I still use parts of it for Demo material to to get that same feeling.
> 
> I picked up TFA the other day in 3D and looking forward to it as well!


Does the 3D help make anything that Tom Hardy says intelligible?


----------



## SBuger

Kini62 said:


> Does the 3D help make anything that Tom Hardy says intelligible?


LOL no! But having it cranked and then running screen centered dialog through my height channels helps!  

This movie for me though is all about getting pulverized by pretty much nonstop relentless bass and feeling like I'm right in the middle of the chaos and right there in the vehicles with them. The 3D on big screen just adds to that. This film is just a complete blast for this sort of thing. IMO this movie wouldn't be near the same without the massive amounts of quality bass that it can dish out in droves!


----------



## Hopinater

Toe said:


> If that ever became an option, I had the equipment to play it back on and it upped the audio to Atmos then absolutely! That's a lot of ifs though!


LOL… yeah that's three IF's. But I bet all of them will happen sooner or later.


----------



## Sekosche

Best deal under $15 I just perused was Ash vs Evil Season 1 for only $9.99 (highly recommend it for the fantastic bass/audio quality alone). Picking up Labyrinth 30th anniversary, Batman: Bad Blood, and a few others under $10. I was proud of myself for only buying 4 movies on black Friday from BB, but this website isn't helping me save money!

http://www.blu-ray.com/deals/


----------



## beastaudio

Dave_6 said:


> I already have Art of Flight on Blu-ray. Is it possible to buy the Fourth Phase by itself?





Dave_6 said:


> Any idea if this has the Blu-ray with it?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fourth-Phase...d-3035-4a40-b691-0eefb1a18396&pf_rd_i=desktop
> 
> It looks the same one listed here; Collector's Edition and it's the same price.
> 
> https://www.redbullshopus.com/products/the-fourth-phase


Yes, the collectors edition has the blu with it. 



bgtighe23 said:


> If y'all aren't checking this a couple times a day, I feel sorry for you
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/deals/
> 
> Legend of Tarzan $7
> Interstellar $4
> Edge of Tomorrow (LDR) $4
> Lights Out $7
> Captain America CW $8
> The Revenant $6
> Fury $6
> Terminator G $7
> 
> And more....
> 
> This is literally how I build my blu ray collection
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/deals/?sortby=price&category=bluray
> Again with the link I posted earlier. Same link, but new deals filtered by price low to high. Lots of great movies around $5 and less.


My bank account hates you. $100 later, I have quite a few new movies to catch up on and watch


----------



## audiofan1

beastaudio said:


> Yes, the collectors edition has the blu with it.
> 
> 
> 
> My bank account hates you. $100 later, I have quite a few new movies to catch up on and watch


I'm holding at $80 but got all the Atmos titles I could get my grubby little paws on. I've seen them once and started out watching Expendables 3 (first time Atmos,lionsgate rental first) and MIP Rouge Nation (see I can spell them out) and man what a treat


----------



## Emaych

beastaudio said:


> My bank account hates you. $100 later, I have quite a few new movies to catch up on and watch


Wowsers! -- frugal lot here -- I buy all throughout the year and still managed to put my blu expenditures over eight times that amount -- though, unlike you, I won't even be watching quite a few right away, I suppose -- just throw them in the cabinet for a rainy day....so don't feel like you did at all badly exercising some discretion -- for some of us (or maybe it is just me...), restraint obviously caved at some point of the proceedings....


----------



## audiofan1

^^^ I'm personally in a bit of lull seeing as I plan the switch to 4K HDR (I own two titles already),therefore mostly Atmos/DTS X for blu and 4K disc for the rest seeing as they will have immersive audio as well.


----------



## Emaych

audiofan1 said:


> ^^^ I'm personally in a bit of lull seeing as I plan the switch to 4K HDR (I own two titles already),therefore mostly Atmos/DTS X for blu and 4K disc for the rest seeing as they will have immersive audio as well.


I guess that would be a plan -- definitely something to think about for the future, but I did my part over the holiday toward achieving more immersive sound -- bought a new amp and speakers -- sound is everywhere now, if not before.


I bought some series TV on blu along with movies, but have not seen ant series representation in 4K -- might be awhile now, but there is a point to holding off going over the deep end, as my piles of laserdiscs and DVDs will attest.....


----------



## GPBURNS

Toe said:


> Wow, that is quite the endorsement for DB!  I will have it Tues and looking forward to it. I just watched MMFR again Fri, but this time in 3d and this has to be my overall favorite HT experience. The 3d just kicked the whole experience up a notch and combined with the pounding and relentless bass, I was left completely blown away.
> 
> Watched TFA in 3d right before MMFR and the 3d took this film next level. I will never watch this film in 2d again.


Ya - MMFR is arguable the best I have heard in my room - 
Just a devastating soundtrack at reference -
Did watch Don't Breath last night - has it moments but not same tier as MMFR.


----------



## Hopinater

audiofan1 said:


> ^^^ I'm personally in a bit of lull seeing as I plan the switch to 4K HDR (I own two titles already),therefore mostly Atmos/DTS X for blu and 4K disc for the rest seeing as they will have immersive audio as well.


I'm doing the same as you, I'm going fully 4K and Atmos in the next few months so I grabbed a couple 4K videos. I'm also just taking this opportunity to get some movies I've wanted for a while that aren't necessarily audio centered but are good movies non the less. For those I'm just grabbing blu-ray versions. I've picked up about $100 worth in the last few days (five arrived today). Plus I'm buying some movies to use as Christmas presents for the kids.


----------



## Hopinater

GPBURNS said:


> Ya - MMFR is arguable the best I have heard in my room -
> Just a devastating soundtrack at reference -
> Did watch Don't Breath last night - has it moments but not same tier as MMFR.


I agree, I have yet to find anything that can go toe to toe with MMFR and remain standing. Some come close but IMO nothing has dethroned MMFR for pure adrenalized audio that leaves you feeling like you were in a fight.


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> Ya - MMFR is arguable the best I have heard in my room -
> Just a devastating soundtrack at reference -
> Did watch Don't Breath last night - has it moments but not same tier as MMFR.


 
Thanks for the report on DB and good to have my expectations in check going in. Hoping I have time to watch DB tom, but might have to wait until the weekend.


----------



## SBuger

Since Mad Max Fury Road is still probably my favorite movie for an all out pulverizing with nonstop bass *and* with the recent talk of it around here lately, I had to break out the VS (Vib Sensor) today and take a TR reading of one of my favorite scenes for making me feel like I'm right there in the vehicle. I think MMFR is mainly known for its relentless 30hz bass, but it does go way low quite a few times as well. Here is one of many scenes that does. Its amazing from the beginning of Chapter 5 and quite a ways into it, and the Time Stamp: 43:56 - 44:06 is just way cool! I love the scene for the amount of insane bass it can produce all the way down to 10hz! ....Whole lotta wobble and shakin going on  

I ran a bunch VS on different movie scenes with ULF today but thought this one might be fun to post here.

Ran at -5mv with a 5lb bag of rice to keep the iPhone7 from bouncing off the seat surface. Time Stamp: 43:56 - 44:06


----------



## QuiGonJosh

The bass in Don't Breathe is just brutal throughout most of the movie. Walls were shaking like they do during the Edge of Tomorrow credits and War of the Worlds. Ridiculous. Great movie too.


----------



## Toe

GPBURNS said:


> Ya - MMFR is arguable the best I have heard in my room -
> Just a devastating soundtrack at reference -
> Did watch Don't Breath last night - has it moments but not same tier as MMFR.


Agreed. DB had brutal, hard hitting bass through a lot of the movie, but for me the overall LFE experience wasn't quite in the same league as MMFR. The opening ~30 minutes alone of MMFR (up through the storm sequence) leaves me in a mind blown pile of mush. DB was still a fantastic bass ride though and I thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## newc33

QuiGonJosh said:


> The bass in Don't Breathe is just brutal throughout most of the movie. Walls were shaking like they do during the Edge of Tomorrow credits and War of the Worlds. Ridiculous. Great movie too.


Great to hear. I'm starting this as we speak!


----------



## NorthSky

_'Don't Breathe'_ is a romantic/love/horror/heist story right? 






Yep, twisted, suits us all.


----------



## subacabra

newc33 said:


> Great to hear. I'm starting this as we speak!


So what did you think? A must buy in the bass arsenal?


----------



## newc33

subacabra said:


> So what did you think? A must buy in the bass arsenal?


Definatly, the bass in the movie was awesome! Defiantly over done in places and perhaps not always used at the optimum times. I'm defiantly not complaining thought. The movie itself was good but I wouldn't say it was outstanding. Defiantly lots of bass and worth a watch


----------



## buddhamus

Graph for suicide squad?  

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkazador

buddhamus said:


> Graph for suicide squad?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


I think this was itunes version but should be pretty much the same as bluray


MrGrey said:


> *Suicide Squad |2016|*
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTE - Ive never done this but why the hell not.
> if the final release is better than this it will be a damn miracle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


----------



## ConnecTEDDD

Dave_6 said:


> Any idea if this has the Blu-ray with it?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fourth-Phase...d-3035-4a40-b691-0eefb1a18396&pf_rd_i=desktop
> 
> It looks the same one listed here; Collector's Edition and it's the same price.
> 
> https://www.redbullshopus.com/products/the-fourth-phase


There available a better edition with UHD + BD combo, only available @ Amazon.de: https://www.amazon.de/Fourth-Phase-Ultra-Blu-ray-Blu-rays/dp/B01M04D9VB/


----------



## asere

Mrkazador said:


> I think this was itunes version but should be pretty much the same as bluray


It has that dreadful 30hz drop.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## beastaudio

ConnecTEDDD said:


> There available a better edition with UHD + BD combo, only available @ Amazon.de: https://www.amazon.de/Fourth-Phase-Ultra-Blu-ray-Blu-rays/dp/B01M04D9VB/


I am a bit weary about that particular disc honestly. The fact you can't even get the 4k disc directly from asymbol would say that that seller is giving you a fake.


----------



## ConnecTEDDD

beastaudio said:


> I am a bit weary about that particular disc honestly. The fact you can't even get the 4k disc directly from asymbol would say that that seller is giving you a fake.


It's something exclusive for DE market, if you search other DE sites, they are selling the same edition also.

http://www.bluray-disc.de/blu-ray-filme/the-fourth-phase-4k-4k-uhd-blu-ray-blu-ray-disc

http://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_the-fourth-phase-dokumentation-4k-ultra-hd-blu-ray-2181227.html

Asymbol or Red Bull Store was never selling the Art Of Flight 3D BD also, but it's available from Amazon.de or uk.

Also I have the Art of Flight (SteelBox, 2 Disk, with extra TV episodes), exclusive DE release which was not available from Asymbol and it has the same bitrate with US release I have also.


----------



## GPBURNS

buddhamus said:


> Graph for suicide squad?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


watched Extended cut - atmos TrueHD mix-
sounded great - pounded my chest throughout -
no issue with roll off when hits that hard -
maybe extended atmos cut different mix than one graphed? (likely not)-
if same mix - definitely 30hz monster in good way


----------



## lizrussspike

Thanks GPBURNS for that. Excited to view that in the house with the subs!


----------



## newc33

I just watched kungfu panda 3 and thought it was a good movie with some good bass also. The bass was used pretty well throughout the movie. Any graphs for this one?


----------



## basshead81

Suicide Squad is a Pacific Rim style bass feast...just a relentless 30hz pounding.


----------



## subacabra

basshead81 said:


> Suicide Squad is a Pacific Rim style bass feast...just a relentless 30hz pounding.


Hated this movie in the theater, will likely give it another go to see how it sounds at home.
Don't Breathe will be on the menu tomorrow night, looking forward to pushing my subs


----------



## buddhamus

Suicide Squad was awesome.... Nothing overly deep but plenty of it.... Gives a real good chest pound I must say..... Loved the movie.... Probably one of the only few DC movies I've liked lol. Soundtrack was absolutely brilliant as well! 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

I had *Terminator Genisys * on deck friday night and just finished *Allegiant* from the divergent series and while TG did pack some serious wallop it did just fall short due to some hotness and a bit of clipping for an overall pick but the bass is just fantastic. My first go with Allegiant was a rental with no Atmos but fixed that with a black friday movie rack up and came away seriously impressed with its dynamic range ,level,punch,rumble and incredible room lock this was true of the second installment as well but this baby has made my top three of the year.


----------



## januza

Emaych said:


> I guess that would be a plan -- definitely something to think about for the future, but I did my part over the holiday toward achieving more immersive sound -- bought a new amp and speakers -- sound is everywhere now, if not before.
> 
> 
> I bought some series TV on blu along with movies, but have not seen ant series representation in 4K -- might be awhile now, but there is a point to holding off going over the deep end, as my piles of laserdiscs and DVDs will attest.....


A lot of you speak of 4K... Is it really worth getting a 4K tv??


----------



## discone

We got to watch DB last night. The bass was nice and I now have a few more things to secure with Blu-Tack! 

The wife had hung glass ornaments on the glass for the sliding door to the deck, and those were rattling through out most of the movie.  I may have to tack them also.


----------



## tvuong

basshead81 said:


> Suicide Squad is a Pacific Rim style bass feast...just a relentless 30hz pounding.


but it is nowhere close to Pacific Rim good, IMO.


----------



## bgtighe23

tvuong said:


> but it is nowhere close to Pacific Rim good, IMO.


I 2nd this. I also believe it was because Pacific Rim was an easier movie to watch, especially over and over. Just classic giant robots beating the crap out of each other. Cant really go wrong with that. 

Suicide Squad was an easy sit through, but I couldn't do it over and over again like I could with Pacific Rim.
Anyway, Im sure just like anything else this is all just personal taste.

+1 audiofan. I saw the first of the series in theaters and slowly purchased the series as they went on sale. There quite a few low peaks at below 25hz to get the room shaking. Especially when some dude fell on top of a tank - shook the room. I don't think thats a spoiler...


----------



## Toe

You guys weren't joking about STB....most disappointing bass film since the Hobbit. This didn't surprise me as I had seen the graph and read all the comments, but what did surprise me is how bad the film was (IMO). I made it an hour before shutting it off. Loved the first film, liked the second, but this third installment did nothing for me.

Also watched Warcraft which had excellent audio/bass I thought, but the film lost me. I assume the movie makes more sense and is generally more enjoyable if you've played the game which I haven't? 

SO glad I rented both of these as I would have been pissed had I wasted my hard earned $$$ on either!


----------



## subacabra

About a quarter into Don't Breathe running at only -22 and my whole condo is shaking. Very enjoyable so far!


----------



## moussaka

Toe said:


> Also watched Warcraft which had excellent audio/bass I thought, but the film lost me. I assume the movie makes more sense and is generally more enjoyable if you've played the game which I haven't?


I played the game and while the movie made sense to me, it was a bit of a let down. I was not a fan.


----------



## derrickdj1

There was a lot of bass in Warcaft. I'm not familiar with the game. The storyline was OK. A tibe trying to keep it's old way. This one may need to watch twice to get the full plot.


----------



## Cryptic1911

What software are you guys using to make the frequency response charts?


----------



## Webmonkey

Cryptic1911 said:


> What software are you guys using to make the frequency response charts?


I want to know too - and what type of mic


----------



## PioManiac

I believe Fatshaft and MrGrey were using SpecLab

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-subwoofers-bass-transducers/1333462-new-master-list-bass-movies-frequency-charts-829.html#post44365193


----------



## Sekosche

Webmonkey said:


> Cryptic1911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What software are you guys using to make the frequency response charts?
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know too - and what type of mic
Click to expand...

I don't know the software various people use, but my understanding is there's no microphone involved to make these bass frequency response charts as the audio track frequency and levels are read directly from the source (dvd, bluray, and/or file) as it's encoded, and not from the in room response using a microphone to pick up sound waves. Recording the film live with a microphone would have way too much variation based on each room/setup's unique response.

Unless you meant people's REW produced bass response graphs for their room and what measuring equipment they use, that's a whole different topic.


----------



## Mrkazador

Download speclab: http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/spectra1.html

Download the attached "Fatshaft setting.zip", extract zip and load the settings file INI in Speclab. 

You want to convert the movie audio to multiple wav files or a multichannel flac using eac3to so it can be loaded into Audacity. Example:
eac3to c:\myaudio c:\myaudio.wavs -no2ndpass
and for flac
eac3to c:\myaudio c:\myaudio.flac -no2ndpass

Load the multiple wav files or flac file in Audacity. You want to use the Amplify effect to lower all the channels EXCEPT for LFE by -20.2db. Then lower LFE by -10.2db. Now merge all tracks to a single mono file by going to tracks- mix & render. Export audio as a wav.

In speclab, audio file stream & analysis - analyse audio file (without dsp), select your wav file, under speed (w/o replay) set it to fast. Thats it!


The other option is to use the lfe output on your receiver, connect it to your soundcard line in and have speclab analyse that. You'll need to calibrate the lfe output by using a home theater calibration disc.


----------



## brahman12

*Kung Fu Panda (KFP)*



newc33 said:


> I just watched kungfu panda 3 and thought it was a good movie with some good bass also. The bass was used pretty well throughout the movie. Any graphs for this one?



KFP1 is the star of this particular movie trio....just in case you haven't seen that one yet. lol
I have watched it at least 7 times and not always with my two little sons either.


*SKADOOSH!!!!!
*


----------



## brahman12

Toe said:


> You guys weren't joking about STB....most disappointing bass film since the Hobbit. This didn't surprise me as I had seen the graph and read all the comments, but what did surprise me is how bad the film was (IMO). I made it an hour before shutting it off. Loved the first film, liked the second, but this third installment did nothing for me.
> 
> Also watched Warcraft which had excellent audio/bass I thought, but the film lost me. I assume the movie makes more sense and is generally more enjoyable if you've played the game which I haven't?
> 
> SO glad I rented both of these as I would have been pissed had I wasted my hard earned $$$ on either!



I just like the Star Trek franchise reboot and thoroughly enjoy them all. I love the cast and their chemistry....but I could say it's the weakest of the three...including in the bass department. Although, as I have stated before...there is plenty of bass effect, just not low bass effect. I can agree on Warcraft...the movie felt like it was rushing through lots and lots of folklore that would probably be too much for one movie to try to really flesh out. Thus, it just never got me to care enough about the characters or fully enjoy it as a film (never played the game and know nothing about it other than it has always looked really cool/fun)...but it was great eye and ear candy with nice bass moments scattered throughout. 
I also kept thinking, I'd like to pork that Orc -  - throughout most of the movie...LOL


----------



## brahman12

*Mechanic Resurrection - OH DANG!!!*

MR was an ok Atmos mix with hyper-digital looking video and really bad writing/acting/directing. But for some reason was fun as heck...sound mix was over cooked but exciting, fight sequences were awesome, and the "kill" prep scenes were pretty cool too.


But the star of the show was DAT BASS...my twin baddies were just pumping bass frequencies through the room. No need for butt kickers with this flick. Even the chopper blades were punching heavy...explosions were fun as heck...and my garage door was beggin' for mercy (which is a sure tell sign that there are some 20 hz and lower bass hits going on in my room).


Don't Breathe and Marauders coming up on the menu this weekend!!!


All about the bass....that bass...no treble!!!


----------



## Toe

brahman12 said:


> I just like the Star Trek franchise reboot and thoroughly enjoy them all. I love the cast and their chemistry....but I could say it's the weakest of the three...including in the bass department. Although, as I have stated before...there is plenty of bass effect, just not low bass effect. I can agree on Warcraft...the movie felt like it was rushing through lots and lots of folklore that would probably be too much for one movie to try to really flesh out. Thus, it just never got me to care enough about the characters or fully enjoy it as a film (never played the game and know nothing about it other than it has always looked really cool/fun)...but it was great eye and ear candy with nice bass moments scattered throughout.
> I also kept thinking, I'd like to pork that Orc -  - throughout most of the movie...LOL


 
Lol! I'm not gonna lie.....I kept thinking about some Ork-Porkin in that film as well. Those two jumbo teeth sticking out of her mouth could be dangerous though!  



brahman12 said:


> No need for butt kickers with this flick. !!!


Buttkickers (or Crowsons) aren't needed for any bass film, but they take EVERY great bass film to the next level (assuming they are implemented well), especially if your in a carpet over concrete room. My dual buttkickers mounted to my platform (which my couch sits on) are still without question the best upgrade I have ever made in this hobby and add a tactile sensation that my 4 higher powered subs in my small sealed room simply cant.


----------



## Mongo171

Watched Don't Breathe today. Took my breath away! Nice bass. Can't wait till I can watch it at a decent volume.

Have you guys noticed that certain movies rattle certain things and sometimes new things?


----------



## Stoked21

Mongo171 said:


> Watched Don't Breathe today. Took my breath away! Nice bass. Can't wait till I can watch it at a decent volume.
> 
> Have you guys noticed that certain movies rattle certain things and sometimes new things?


I'm the king of cheesy horror flicks. I'm 2/2 on don't breathe and dead room recommendation. Total crap movies IMO. And that's why they're so great. Mix in the ULF to break crap and I'm sold!!!!!

I'll keep the cheese recommendations coming!!!


----------



## healthnut

Mongo171 said:


> Watched Don't Breathe today. Took my breath away! Nice bass. Can't wait till I can watch it at a decent volume.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you guys noticed that certain movies rattle certain things and sometimes new things?




I believe it has to do with resonant frequency. When I ran a 30hz test tone on my room it would rattle the door of the electrical panel in the rear of the room, but only the 30hz tone did it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongo171

healthnut said:


> I believe it has to do with resonant frequency. When I ran a 30hz test tone on my room it would rattle the door of the electrical panel in the rear of the room, but only the 30hz tone did it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds about right. Everything has a resonate freq. The 2nd grenade in WWZ shook the window in my front door.


----------



## Mongo171

Stoked21 said:


> I'm the king of cheesy horror flicks. I'm 2/2 on don't breathe and dead room recommendation. Total crap movies IMO. And that's why they're so great. Mix in the ULF to break crap and I'm sold!!!!!
> 
> I'll keep the cheese recommendations coming!!!


Pulse is a good example of cheese that does damage.


----------



## brahman12

w


Toe said:


> Lol! I'm not gonna lie.....I kept thinking about some Ork-Porkin in that film as well. Those two jumbo teeth sticking out of her mouth could be dangerous though!
> 
> 
> 
> Buttkickers (or Crowsons) aren't needed for any bass film, but they take EVERY great bass film to the next level (assuming they are implemented well), especially if your in a carpet over concrete room. My dual buttkickers mounted to my platform (which my couch sits on) are still without question the best upgrade I have ever made in this hobby and add a tactile sensation that my 4 higher powered subs in my small sealed room simply cant.


Yeah...them teeth would definitely be an obstacle. 

As for the buttkickers/crowsons....you got me mighty intrigued. I had commented a while back, either here or in the PSA thread, about a tactile transducer system most likely being my next upgrade due to getting plenty of bass with my v3600's, being totally satisfied with the picture my 1080p JVC RS4910 puts out, and being an Atmos devotee...and after reading your emphatic post...I am getting an itch in my pockets with Christmas and tax money both right around the corner.


----------



## lizrussspike

brahman12 said:


> w
> 
> Yeah...them teeth would definitely be an obstacle.
> 
> As for the buttkickers/crowsons....you got me mighty intrigued. I had commented a while back, either here or in the PSA thread, about a tactile transducer system most likely being my next upgrade due to getting plenty of bass with my v3600's, being totally satisfied with the picture my 1080p JVC RS4910 puts out, and being an Atmos devotee...and after reading your emphatic post...I am getting an itch in my pockets with Christmas and tax money both right around the corner.


brahman12, agree with Toe on this one. I too have 2 buttkickers, and they are fun and go down lower than my PSA subs. The best part is that I can turn the amp for them up later at night, when I can't crank a movie at midnight, I still get to feel the couch shake without waking the wife


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I have Don't Breath coming from NF today and I can't wait to watch it!


----------



## Sekosche

BornSlippyZ said:


> I have Don't Breath coming from NF today and I can't wait to watch it!


You're in for a treat. :smiley:

I watched it this morning at reference, and my house was breathing! I had new rattles throughout from Christmas decorations and various new wall adornments resonating all over the place. It was actually pretty annoying since the movie has little in the way of other audio effects/dialogue to conceal these vibrations, but it's a killer bass track that's for sure. I watched it in theaters and had no idea the bass was supposed to be this intense.


----------



## superb123

Sony remix their audio contents from theatrical version to home media for more deep feeling.


----------



## brahman12

lizrussspike said:


> brahman12, agree with Toe on this one. I too have 2 buttkickers, and they are fun and go down lower than my PSA subs. The best part is that I can turn the amp for them up later at night, when I can't crank a movie at midnight, I still get to feel the couch shake without waking the wife



Excellent points....I had read some of the crowson thread a few months back...gonna do a bit more lookin' into this and may pick you and Toe's brains when I am ready to pull the trigger. I am about 95% sure, because of you and Toe, that my next purchase/upgrade decision will be tactile transducers.


----------



## newc33

Gonna watch CA civil war fir the first time tonight. How was the bass guys?


----------



## Toe

newc33 said:


> Gonna watch CA civil war fir the first time tonight. How was the bass guys?


I thought it was good, but not great or anything special. Wouldn't make my favorites of the year list.


----------



## SBuger

Toe said:


> I thought it was good, but not great or anything special. Wouldn't make my favorites of the year list.


I really enjoyed the movie (Civil War), but the thought the bass was disappointing compared to Winter Soldier.


----------



## bori

Mongo171 said:


> Watched Don't Breathe today. Took my breath away! Nice bass. Can't wait till I can watch it at a decent volume.
> 
> Have you guys noticed that certain movies rattle certain things and sometimes new things?


I watched dont breathe and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## januza

Mongo171 said:


> Watched Don't Breathe today. Took my breath away! Nice bass. Can't wait till I can watch it at a decent volume.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you guys noticed that certain movies rattle certain things and sometimes new things?




Just watched it also. I had to pick up my candle lights twice during the movie from the floor. My glass vases kept moving around the table too. Hahaha not a bad movie actually. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lizrussspike

Anyone looking for some Christmas ideas? Amazon has Tom Cruise and 5 MI movies on sale today:
https://www.amazon.com/Mission-Impossible-Movie-Collection-Blu-ray/dp/B0161H1ORS/ref=gbps_img_s-3_bb19_11225512?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=41fd713f-6bfe-4299-a021-d2b94872bb19&pf_rd_s=slot-3&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=8CFCDWW0SD5ADPF24AHG


----------



## subacabra

lizrussspike said:


> Anyone looking for some Christmas ideas? Amazon has Tom Cruise and 5 MI movies on sale today:
> https://www.amazon.com/Mission-Impo..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=8CFCDWW0SD5ADPF24AHG


Not too shabby. I see only the last two movies are in hd audio though.. 
Still a great deal for the collection.


----------



## brahman12

subacabra said:


> Not too shabby. I see only the last two movies are in hd audio though..
> Still a great deal for the collection.




The last two have great bass tracks and their overall surround mixes are top notch. However, Rogue Nation is simply phenomenal surround sound and a notch better overall (bass, surrounds, plus the Atmos advantage).


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Sekosche said:


> You're in for a treat. :smiley:
> 
> I watched it this morning at reference, and my house was breathing! I had new rattles throughout from Christmas decorations and various new wall adornments resonating all over the place. It was actually pretty annoying since the movie has little in the way of other audio effects/dialogue to conceal these vibrations, but it's a killer bass track that's for sure. I watched it in theaters and had no idea the bass was supposed to be this intense.




This movie was great! I am biased though because I like horror/thrillers! The bass, well it was a smorgasbord of growling bass! I might have to buy this one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teckademic

for anyone needing a movie to watch with the kids, the movie Storks appears to be another 30hz monster that is very loud and lots of bass throughout the whole movie. As for the movie itself, it really wasn't bad and was definitely surprised by it.


----------



## healthnut

brahman12 said:


> Excellent points....I had read some of the crowson thread a few months back...gonna do a bit more lookin' into this and may pick you and Toe's brains when I am ready to pull the trigger. I am about 95% sure, because of you and Toe, that my next purchase/upgrade decision will be tactile transducers.




There's great info on the Crowson thread: convinced me to pull the trigger on TT's. Please post your impressions when you take the plunge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lizrussspike

brahman12 said:


> Excellent points....I had read some of the crowson thread a few months back...gonna do a bit more lookin' into this and may pick you and Toe's brains when I am ready to pull the trigger. I am about 95% sure, because of you and Toe, that my next purchase/upgrade decision will be tactile transducers.


If you have any questions, just ask. I will only comment on the ButtKickers, as that is what I have. I do not have any experience with the Crowson. They are pretty fun and I bolted mine to the frame, as it made a difference. I chose the Buttkicker mainly because I got a great deal on them in the AVS classifieds. Go for it! It is Christmas, and you owe it to yourself!


----------



## jrfarrar

Sekosche said:


> I watched it this morning at reference, and my house was breathing! I had new rattles throughout from Christmas decorations and various new wall adornments resonating all over the place. It was actually pretty annoying since the movie has little in the way of other audio effects/dialogue to conceal these vibrations, but it's a killer bass track that's for sure. I watched it in theaters and had no idea the bass was supposed to be this intense.


Occasional lurker and stumbled back into this thread looking for a good thriller with good bass. Watched Don't Breath last night and it was great on all accounts as far as I'm concerned. The first time my sub walked across the floor during a movie. (SVS PC) What I really like about this soundtrack was that it actually made me feel like my house was alive(and rattled things that have never rattled before). 

Do watch the short clip about how they made the sounds for this movie. I don't know if I can link this here but I'll try.(Ok I couldn't no enough posts.) Just go on youtube and search for "Don't Breathe (2016 Horror Film) - "The Sounds of Horror":"

Thanks guys for all the great recommendations.


----------



## PioManiac




----------



## bernardos70

Even with my old sub, the wife wanted to stop watching it because the sound track has an ominous sort of bass sweep that nails the exact frequency that makes my windows shake violently. The movie itself was a bit meh to me.


----------



## chucky7

bernardos70 said:


> Even with my old sub, the wife wanted to stop watching it because the sound track has an ominous sort of bass sweep that nails the exact frequency that makes my windows shake violently. The movie itself was a bit meh to me.


I am sure there are other bassy movies out there with much worst story line/acting/etc... 

I like the story line because it is refreshing.

I would like it even more if it starred Alexandria Dardario... Then the movie would have been a bass-fest and boob-fest.


----------



## lizrussspike

Dredd!
Thanks to this forum I enjoyed yet another great bass film! With the influence of my AVS friends I picked this up around turkey day for cheap. So many great bass moments, and good soundtrack! Thanks fellow bass heads for the always positive influence you bring to this forum!


----------



## basshead81

The Magnificent 7 kicks ass!!


----------



## lizrussspike

basshead81 said:


> The Magnificent 7 kicks ass!!


I was hoping someone would say that. Thanks BH!


----------



## BBS G35

The new Mummy Trailer was sounding pretty awesome on my sub! Safe to say the trend of Tom Cruise movies having insane amounts of low bass will continue with "The Mummy"


----------



## Toe

BBS G35 said:


> The new Mummy Trailer was sounding pretty awesome on my sub! Safe to say the trend of Tom Cruise movies having insane amounts of low bass will continue with "The Mummy"


Trailers and the actual film are mixed differently (Filmmixer has talked about this on here over the years), so don't get excited over the commonly boosted bass/surrounds of a trailer. Mummy could still sound great of course, but wait until the actual film/blu ray is out and see what the mix is like.


----------



## lizrussspike

but Toe,
We do like most of Tom's movies because they usually have good bass.
Hopefully this one does not let us down.


----------



## Toe

lizrussspike said:


> but Toe,
> We do like most of Tom's movies because they usually have good bass.
> Hopefully this one doe not let us down.


Agreed, but point still remains when it comes to trailers.


----------



## jsgrise

PioManiac said:


> No Deep Bass in Jason Bourne
> 
> ...according to this post :
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-official-avs-foruma-blu-ray-disc-reviews/2662665-jason-bourne-ultra-hd-blu-ray-review-2.html#post48812681
> 
> Anyone else having the same issue?
> 
> The DTS-HD MA 7.1 track doesn't look filtered to me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else care to weigh in on what's going on ?
> 
> Surely a 100 watt *Polk PSW350* should be producing WALL SHAKING,
> almost house breaking deep LFE".
> 
> Right?


Just watch this last night, OK movie, great soundtrack as for details and immersion, a little weak on bass in my opinion, but good experience none the less. I run my subs about 3dB hot.


----------



## audiofan1

lizrussspike said:


> Dredd!
> Thanks to this forum I enjoyed yet another great bass film! With the influence of my AVS friends I picked this up around turkey day for cheap. So many great bass moments, and good soundtrack! Thanks fellow bass heads for the always positive influence you bring to this forum!


 Funny you bring this up as I pulled it out of moth balls last night to hear what the reported DTS Nerual X would do to the Neo:X 11/ch encoding (upmix) on the disc!. It was a tremendous cinematic experience to say the least,the bass is nothing short of breath taking and a true 5 star ,it was just a whole new level and a bass fest to boot


----------



## DeadLift22

I watched The Polar Express for the first time with my niece this weekend and thought the train was going to come through my living room. For those that have not seen the movie yet, the 15 second scene when the train first arrives is worth it and there is no better time then now with Christmas coming up.

Setup:
Motion 60XT
Motion 50XT
SVS PC12+
Marantz SR5011


----------



## SBuger

DeadLift22 said:


> I watched The Polar Express for the first time with my niece this weekend and thought the train was going to come through my living room. For those that have not seen the movie yet, the 15 second scene when the train first arrives is worth it and there is no better time then now with Christmas coming up.
> 
> Setup:
> Motion 60XT
> Motion 50XT
> SVS PC12+
> Marantz SR5011


Oh yeah, for sure the Polar Express! My 5 year old loves it so we watch it quite a bit, especially this time of year  Your right about the train, it has some amazing bass and does feel and sound like its coming right through the living room!


----------



## Toe

DeadLift22 said:


> I watched The Polar Express for the first time with my niece this weekend and thought the train was going to come through my living room. For those that have not seen the movie yet, the 15 second scene when the train first arrives is worth it and there is no better time then now with Christmas coming up.
> 
> Setup:
> Motion 60XT
> Motion 50XT
> SVS PC12+
> Marantz SR5011


No doubt! My favorite Christmas/HT ride. The audio/bass combined with the 3d along with being such a great film make this a favorite of mine and always look forward to it this time of year!


----------



## SBuger

Toe said:


> No doubt! My favorite Christmas/HT ride. The audio/bass combined with the 3d along with being such a great film make this a favorite of mine and always look forward to it this time of year!


Oh I bet its even better in 3D, I'll have to see about getting the 3d version ...thanks for mentioning that!


----------



## lizrussspike

DeadLift22 said:


> I watched The Polar Express for the first time with my niece this weekend and thought the train was going to come through my living room. For those that have not seen the movie yet, the 15 second scene when the train first arrives is worth it and there is no better time then now with Christmas coming up.
> 
> Setup:
> Motion 60XT
> Motion 50XT
> SVS PC12+
> Marantz SR5011


Funny thing you said that DeadLift22. I was doing some calibration with some additional subs, and was wondering how they are going to sound. The wife says" put in the train scene from Polar Express honey and find out" I love this hobby!


----------



## buddhamus

Anyone graphed Miss Peregrine? Watched it last night and felt some low stuff going on. Movie was not bad either  

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

*The Magnificent Seven |2016| Graph
















*​


----------



## buddhamus

MrGrey said:


> *The Magnificent Seven |2016| Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/q-RBA0xoaWU
> 
> *​


Just finished watching this lol.....its filtered at 20hz but this movie seriously did not leave me wanting..... My crowsons and Submersives were absolutely loving this movie.... And so was my gut and chest lol. The gattling gun scene was awesome! 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## PioManiac

MrGrey said:


> *The Magnificent Seven |2016| Graph
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/q-RBA0xoaWU
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Welcome Back MrGrey !
...You (and your graphs) have been missed!


----------



## basshead81

MrGrey said:


> *The Magnificent Seven |2016| Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/q-RBA0xoaWU
> 
> *​


I knew this was a 20hz monster without seeing the graph...great movie too! A must own in my book!!


----------



## lizrussspike

Thanks MrGrey! Looking forward to this one. Highly recommended from basshead81 as well


----------



## MrGrey

*Allot of bass in the trailer, lets hope this Fast and Furious film actually has bass






*​


----------



## subacabra

MrGrey said:


> *Allot of bass in the trailer, lets hope this Fast and Furious film actually has bass
> 
> https://youtu.be/5XBmsl7wbIQ
> *​


Well at least we know it won't have good acting


----------



## MrGrey

subacabra said:


> Well at least we know it won't have good acting


That's why I hated 7 and never purchase the steelbook, I just couldn't get into it. If this blu-ray has good bass I'll definitely add it to the collection for that alone😂👍.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waboman

Toe said:


> No doubt! My favorite Christmas/HT ride. The audio/bass combined with the 3d along with being such a great film make this a favorite of mine and always look forward to it this time of year!


Been awhile since I've seen TPE. I have the old Anaglyph (stereoscopic) 3D version. Will try and round up the fam to watch this. As the kids get older it gets harder. But tis the season. #HoHoHo


----------



## murphy2112

DeadLift22 said:


> I watched The Polar Express for the first time with my niece this weekend and thought the train was going to come through my living room. For those that have not seen the movie yet, the 15 second scene when the train first arrives is worth it and there is no better time then now with Christmas coming up.
> 
> Setup:
> Motion 60XT
> Motion 50XT
> SVS PC12+
> Marantz SR5011




The kids (years 3 and 5) ask for Polar Express all the time. Gives me the opportunity to crank that early scene when the train pulls in behind the house.


----------



## newc33

Im glad you guys mentioned the polar express. I haven't watched it since last year around this time but 5 year old loves it and i also think it sounds great. Very enjoyable family film. The little guy is home sick today so maybe ill through it in


----------



## beastaudio

jsgrise said:


> Just watch this last night, OK movie, great soundtrack as for details and immersion, a little weak on bass in my opinion, but good experience none the less. I run my subs about 3dB hot.


Agreed across the board. I did like the bass when needed, it could have used some more variation, but I almost expected that going in so who knows. Now on to the REST of the audio soundtrack....

Another *DTS:X* track that leaves zero to be desired with its immersion and overall sound mixing. The crowd noises during the riots, molotov cocktails fly all over the place, gun shots and motor engines flying all around the MLP. It made my wife so dizzy she had to quit watching. That's the first time that has ever happened. Even at times I felt a little light-headed, but it was awesome. 

I popped this sucker in with the volume at a respectable level with the new JVC HDR/BT2020 color profile and disappeared from reality for a little while. It was great.


----------



## PioManiac

beastaudio said:


> Agreed across the board. I did like the bass when needed, it could have used some more variation, but I almost expected that going in so who knows. Now on to the REST of the audio soundtrack....
> 
> Another *DTS:X* track that leaves zero to be desired with its immersion and overall sound mixing. The crowd noises during the riots, molotov cocktails fly all over the place, gun shots and motor engines flying all around the MLP. It made my wife so dizzy she had to quit watching. That's the first time that has ever happened. Even at times I felt a little light-headed, but it was awesome.
> 
> I popped this sucker in with the volume at a respectable level with the new JVC HDR/BT2020 color profile and disappeared from reality for a little while. It was great.


The ULF/LFE was there for the taking (and the charts agree)
a bit a of a level bump in the AVR was enough to get my near field 15's rocking.


----------



## beastaudio

PioManiac said:


> The ULF/LFE was there for the taking (and the charts agree)
> a bit a of a level bump in the AVR was enough to get my near field 15's rocking.


Oh totally. Extension was good, and effects were good, I just simply meant that due to the overall storyline, two effects were centered on that don't give cause for much variation in the first place. Gun shots and explosions.... the variation of bass effects was not like that of a WotW or TIH, whose mixers got to play with cool "Laser" and alien ship noises and such. Bottom line, Bourne didn't need those sounds to still have a very well done mix.


----------



## MrGrey

*Morgan |2016| Graph














*​


----------



## Ben Tan

Can someone measure the Mummy? Seems like another Tom Cruise movie with ridiculous amounts of


----------



## MrGrey

*Spectral |2016| Graph














*​


----------



## mrcoop

heard about mad max having bass, so I watched it last night. Never liked mad max movies but loved this movie...agree about the bass, tho I thought the audio mix was more amazing.


----------



## leedesert

mrcoop said:


> heard about mad max having bass, so I watched it last night. Never liked mad max movies but loved this movie...agree about the bass, tho I thought the audio mix was more amazing.


I like Mad Max but it's an onslaught of bass. I prefer movies that are more judicious with their bass but when it hits its room shaking. It's more noticeable and enjoyable when you feel the contrast from dead silence to the room slowly coming alive as a large space craft moves overhead.


----------



## Alan P

Ben Tan said:


> Can someone measure the Mummy? Seems like another Tom Cruise movie with ridiculous amounts of


----------



## Ben Tan

Alan P said:


> Considering The Mummy isn't even in theaters until June 2017, it's going to be quite awhile before we see a graph.


Oh I meant just the trailer itself. My bad.


----------



## Alan P

Ben Tan said:


> Oh I meant just the trailer itself. My bad.


Don't know if that is even possible...I don't think it is. Regardless, the audio mix for trailers can be very different than the actual movie mix, so it probably wouldn't tell us anything definitive.


----------



## Patzig

Alan P said:


> Don't know if that is even possible...I don't think it is. Regardless, the audio mix for trailers can be very different than the actual movie mix, so it probably wouldn't tell us anything definitive.


You could "record" a trailer's audio then process it, but I think movie trailers are usually produced by an entirely different studio than the movie. I agree, don't think it would tell you much.

I believe MrGrey only posts blu-ray or Netflix audio track graphs of the actual movie. I think he just posts the trailers for reference.


----------



## MrGrey

Patzig said:


> You could "record" a trailer's audio then process it, but I think movie trailers are usually produced by an entirely different studio than the movie. I agree, don't think it would tell you much.
> 
> I believe MrGrey only posts blu-ray or Netflix audio track graphs of the actual movie. I think he just posts the trailers for reference.


Yeah the trailer is just there so anyone can take a quick look at the film right in the forum without searching for it.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsgrise

PioManiac said:


> The ULF/LFE was there for the taking (and the charts agree)
> a bit a of a level bump in the AVR was enough to get my near field 15's rocking.





beastaudio said:


> Oh totally. Extension was good, and effects were good, I just simply meant that due to the overall storyline, two effects were centered on that don't give cause for much variation in the first place. Gun shots and explosions.... the variation of bass effects was not like that of a WotW or TIH, whose mixers got to play with cool "Laser" and alien ship noises and such. Bottom line, Bourne didn't need those sounds to still have a very well done mix.


Can you guys give me a scene with a good amount of ULF? I'll check it out again with my subs bumped!


----------



## beastaudio

jsgrise said:


> Can you guys give me a scene with a good amount of ULF? I'll check it out again with my subs bumped!


I don't remember the exact point, but it was around the 3/4 point of the movie that had a really quick transient that caused my room to tell me "Bro that bass is breaking me." I'll try and track it down next time I watch it....too many other things in queue right now to revisit.


----------



## MrGrey

MrGrey said:


> *Spectral |2016| Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/rmC3ZhIHHi4
> *​


*


This is totally worth the watch* 
*your couch will move and this film is pretty good with crazy stuff in it
what if Netflix starts to push out more Hollywood quality films?!
*



*




*​


----------



## MrGrey

MrGrey said:


> *Morgan |2016| Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/rqmHSR0bFU8
> *​


*

Crazy ass movie*
*Not 100% filtered to death as you can see in the graph it gets down there.


**



*​


----------



## Ben Tan

Alan P said:


> Don't know if that is even possible...I don't think it is. Regardless, the audio mix for trailers can be very different than the actual movie mix, so it probably wouldn't tell us anything definitive.





Patzig said:


> You could "record" a trailer's audio then process it, but I think movie trailers are usually produced by an entirely different studio than the movie. I agree, don't think it would tell you much.
> 
> I believe MrGrey only posts blu-ray or Netflix audio track graphs of the actual movie. I think he just posts the trailers for reference.



Yeah you're both right. Trailers are usually outsourced to 3rd parties so it could end up being different in the movie itself.

My bad though, was under the impression that trailers can be easily measured. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## MrGrey

This is going to be mental!!!
So much bass potential
*this might be my last chance to see a film in 70mm IMAX*


----------



## trulsrohk

leedesert said:


> I like Mad Max but it's an onslaught of bass. I prefer movies that are more judicious with their bass but when it hits its room shaking. It's more noticeable and enjoyable when you feel the contrast from dead silence to the room slowly coming alive as a large space craft moves overhead.



Just watched Cloverfield last night and yeah, that was the fun part about it. Big range from just quiet conversation to brief moments of unrestrained chest compressing bass. I should re-watch Mad Max on my current setup, but yeah I suspect it's more just non-stop blaring which can be fun. But I would rather have unexpected exclamation points then non stop blaring usually.


----------



## Alan P

trulsrohk said:


> Just watched Cloverfield last night and yeah, that was the fun part about it. Big range from just quiet conversation to brief moments of unrestrained chest compressing bass. I should re-watch Mad Max on my current setup, but yeah I suspect it's more just non-stop blaring which can be fun. But I would rather have unexpected exclamation points then non stop blaring usually.


I just re-watched Slumdog Millionaire last night (watched it once when it came out so I had forgotten most of it  ) and it had some bass "moments" that made me smile since I wasn't expecting them in a relatively quiet, dialogue centered type movie. 

It was also a better movie than I remembered!


----------



## MrGrey

*Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children |2016| Graph















*​


----------



## Ben Tan

trulsrohk said:


> Just watched Cloverfield last night and yeah, that was the fun part about it. Big range from just quiet conversation to brief moments of unrestrained chest compressing bass. I should re-watch Mad Max on my current setup, but yeah I suspect it's more just non-stop blaring which can be fun. But I would rather have unexpected exclamation points then non stop blaring usually.


I feel the bass rush in Mad Max is well done. It's not Transformers stupid, where the bass was just for the sake of bass. I have not had anyone coming out of my room not having a "holy crap... that was... madness, literally" after a Fury Road night. Always nice to see those smiles, especially on the older folks.


----------



## Shreds

Ben Tan said:


> Can someone measure the Mummy? Seems like another Tom Cruise movie with ridiculous amounts of


----------



## Ben Tan

Shreds said:


> But I'm sure Cruise will make sure that it pounds ULF. ​


...And I heard somewhere he's an audiophile. Please give us sub 10hz stupidity!


----------



## WereWolf84

Ben Tan said:


> ...And I heard somewhere he's a *basshead*. Please give us sub 10hz stupidity!


Correct it for you


----------



## MrGrey

*Sully |2016| Graph*

* Directed by Clint Eastwood












**




*​


----------



## Hopinater

Alan P said:


> I just re-watched Slumdog Millionaire last night (watched it once when it came out so I had forgotten most of it  ) and it had some bass "moments" that made me smile since I wasn't expecting them in a relatively quiet, dialogue centered type movie.
> 
> It was also a better movie than I remembered!


Hmm… this movie would never have crossed my mind for bass. IIRC it's a good movie too so the bass is a bonus.


----------



## lizrussspike

Soooo,
I did a demo for a few scenes for Suicide Squad at about -15 last night. Had some pretty decent bass scenes. Looking forward to cranking this one up around -5 this weekend without the family and see what else can shake in the house!


----------



## MrGrey

*Sully |2016| *was freaking intense man incredible film. on the bass side it was mental for such a film, it packed a serious punch that was quite frequent. i envy anyone that has an ATMOS setup because i think it will be a great experience. MUST OWN for the story, acting and bass*.
*


----------



## mumps

^^^ Thanks for the Heads UP MrGrey. Looks quite good!

And I have 7.1.4 just waiting... 

Chris


----------



## Scott Simonian

MrGrey said:


> *Sully |2016| *was freaking intense man incredible film. on the bass side it was mental for such a film, it packed a serious punch that was quite frequent. i envy anyone that has an ATMOS setup because i think it will be a great experience. MUST OWN for the story, acting and bass*.
> *


Really?

Hmm. Didn't look very interesting. We all know the story...I thought. And I've seen Flight which looks similar.


----------



## MrGrey

Scott Simonian said:


> Really?
> 
> Hmm. Didn't look very interesting. We all know the story...I thought. And I've seen Flight which looks similar.


i felt the same but being in New York i really wanted to know the story, and there is some stuff in the film that were really eye opening and powerful to me. also with being directed by Clint Eastwood then with the lead roles being played by Tom Hanks and Aaron Eckhart i knew it had to be something well wroth watching.


----------



## coolrda

MrGrey said:


> *Sully |2016| *was freaking intense man incredible film. on the bass side it was mental for such a film, it packed a serious punch that was quite frequent. i envy anyone that has an ATMOS setup because i think it will be a great experience. MUST OWN for the story, acting and bass*.
> *


My dad raved about seeing this a couple months back and now you. That seals the deal for me. 4K bluray en route.


----------



## mrcoop

dont breathe...tons of bass, but imo just wasnt needed some of the time...but if you like bass, this will provide. In fact, this will let you know what rattles you have that you missed...at times, there is bass but very little audio coming from the other speakers...it seems like the subs were the only thing on...because of this, I have rattles that I never knew I had...very annoying rattles that I need to fix. 

Movie was just ok, entertaining but wasnt blown away. But since this is a bass thread, This has it for most of the movie. I actually had to tone the bass down in the middle of the movie.


----------



## Scott27

mrcoop said:


> I actually had to tone the bass down in the middle of the movie.


[/U]

Please wash your mouth out!


----------



## MrGrey

*Train To Busan |2016| Graph















*​


----------



## bgtighe23

MrGrey said:


> *Train To Busan |2016| Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/pyWuHv2-Abk
> *​


Is the entire movie dubbed? Or does the bass in this flick make it worth the watch?


----------



## MrGrey

bgtighe23 said:


> Is the entire movie dubbed? Or does the bass in this flick make it worth the watch?


I watched in the original Korean language with subtitles, has there ever been any good non cringe English dubs lol? I stay away from them. I honestly just watched it for the film so I didn't have it anywhere close to loud or really took notice of the bass, and having it being such a low db film in the first place made it even harder to take notice at least for me.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## They_call_me_Roto

Has the movie "Midnight Special" (2016) been charted or added to the master list? I just watched this tonight on Blu Ray and this movie has some of the hardest hitting low frequency effects I have experienced in any movie. It is not a continuous bass fest like Mad Max Fury Road, but there were several scenes throughout this film that used some very intense LFE.


----------



## newc33

They_call_me_Roto said:


> Has the movie "Midnight Special" (2016) been charted or added to the master list? I just watched this tonight on Blu Ray and this movie has some of the hardest hitting low frequency effects I have experienced in any movie. It is not a continuous bass fest like Mad Max Fury Road, but there were several scenes throughout this film that used some very intense LFE.


Yes it has but I'm not sure where exactly. That movie has some insane bass. I think it has a lot to do with the low dialogue and hot bass. A lot of people crank that movie up way loud to hear people talking but are then suprised with insane bass levels. It's a subwoofer killer for sure 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## galonzo

They_call_me_Roto said:


> Has the movie "Midnight Special" (2016) been charted or added to the master list? I just watched this tonight on Blu Ray and this movie has some of the hardest hitting low frequency effects I have experienced in any movie. It is not a continuous bass fest like Mad Max Fury Road, but there were several scenes throughout this film that used some very intense LFE.




newc33 said:


> Yes it has but I'm not sure where exactly. That movie has some insane bass. I think it has a lot to do with the low dialogue and hot bass. A lot of people crank that movie up way loud to hear people talking but are then suprised with insane bass levels. It's a subwoofer killer for sure
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk



Here it is


----------



## MrGrey

Meh, leading with Ryan Gosling? HA seems like a popularity choice and not an a acting skill one. he's alright but in very tiny amounts in non iconic films. At least we get Arri Alexa 65mm "digital" and without a doubt an ATMOS mix.







Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## derrickdj1

Rogue One: A Star Wars Story should be an interesting one to see some data on. I seen this last night and enjoyed the show. Excellent cinematography, and sound effects. A few times in the theater I could feel the bass in my seat which is pretty good for a large theater. This film is more true to the original Star Wars long ago in a galaxy far away, lol.


----------



## newc33

derrickdj1 said:


> Rogue One: A Star Wars Story should be an interesting one to see some data on. I seen this last night and enjoyed the show. Excellent cinematography, and sound effects. A few times in the theater I could feel the bass in my seat which is pretty good for a large theater. This film is more true to the original Star Wars long ago in a galaxy far away, lol.


I'm taking My son to see it tonight. Am looking forward to it as it will be his first imax and 3d movie  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## derrickdj1

We did the 3D and it was a real nice touch. I enjoyed this Star Wars more the The Force Awakens.


----------



## wambo

Not sure if it has been mentioned already, but the search doesn't return anything related. I'm currently watching Game of Thrones on Blu Ray, and the episode Blackwater (season 3 episode 9) has a scene with some of the most intense bass I have ever felt come through my system. Without giving anything away; right after the 25 min mark there are a few explosions and sweeps that I think you guys would enjoy. If you happen to have the Blu Ray, or can borrow one, do it. Definitely my go to bass sample from now on. I'd be curious if any of you can do the bass graph on that episode. Overall I am really impressed with the soundtrack for the entire series


----------



## Toe

derrickdj1 said:


> Rogue One: A Star Wars Story should be an interesting one to see some data on. I seen this last night and enjoyed the show. Excellent cinematography, and sound effects. A few times in the theater I could feel the bass in my seat which is pretty good for a large theater. This film is more true to the original Star Wars long ago in a galaxy far away, lol.


We also really enjoyed this film. Couldn't get a feel for the bass which was non existent in our theater, but I'm guessing that was just this particular theater. 3d was extremely conservative and very disappointing, especially after TFA which was excellent in this area. Who knows, maybe the 3d will play better at home.


----------



## MrGrey

*League of Gods |2016| Graph















*​


----------



## Scott Simonian

Dafuq did I just watch?


----------



## ambesolman

Shreds said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjHgzkQM2Sg​ Trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm sure Cruise will make sure that it pounds ULF. ​




Thanks Shreds, good to see you again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Toe said:


> We also really enjoyed this film. Couldn't get a feel for the bass which was non existent in our theater, but I'm guessing that was just this particular theater. 3d was extremely conservative and very disappointing, especially after TFA which was excellent in this area. Who knows, maybe the 3d will play better at home.


There were parts of nice bass in my Atmos auditorium but as I look at all the speakers and subwoofers in and around the room, it should be pounding like no other! I hope the BD or 4KBD delivers in spades!


----------



## newc33

derrickdj1 said:


> We did the 3D and it was a real nice touch. I enjoyed this Star Wars more the The Force Awakens.


Me and my buddy both agree

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## newc33

Just got copies of hellboy 1 and 2 at fye for 4.99. Haven't seen either yet but I hear their bass monster. Which one was better? And is the lfe still good on the DVD version?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

Deepwater Horizon was a F'ing intense film! 😱 it makes you hate these backwards, greedy, demon oil companies even more. Bass wise it Falls after 20hz.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

newc33 said:


> Just got copies of hellboy 1 and 2 at fye for 4.99. Haven't seen either yet but I hear their bass monster. Which one was better? And is the lfe still good on the DVD version?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


The 2nd one is the 5 star monster and the Blu-Ray is graphed here. 
Via, http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....hread-films-games-music-etc/page-62#entry1580


----------



## lizrussspike

newc33 said:


> Just got copies of hellboy 1 and 2 at fye for 4.99. Haven't seen either yet but I hear their bass monster. Which one was better? And is the lfe still good on the DVD version?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


newc33,
The second hellboy is a monster in the LFE department! You will know when you get to some of those scenes. You will probably want to watch again after your T18s arrive


----------



## johnnygrandis

MrGrey said:


> *League of Gods |2016| Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Gsy6u5LdRRA
> *​


Bass feast for sure, very well done to. The story is a little mehh, but the audio is awesome!


----------



## newc33

lizrussspike said:


> newc33,
> The second hellboy is a monster in the LFE department! You will know when you get to some of those scenes. You will probably want to watch again after your T18s arrive


Awsome! Another for the t18 re watch list! Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## newc33

Also I can't wait for war of the world's at reference. Never watched at reference before, I always feard for my subs to much lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## raynist

johnnygrandis said:


> Bass feast for sure, very well done to. The story is a little mehh, but the audio is awesome!


Anyone know when this comes out on blu ray?


----------



## coolrda

Toe said:


> We also really enjoyed this film. Couldn't get a feel for the bass which was non existent in our theater, but I'm guessing that was just this particular theater. 3d was extremely conservative and very disappointing, especially after TFA which was excellent in this area. Who knows, maybe the 3d will play better at home.


My IMAX 3D experience wasn't. Sight lines are terrible. Even had a guy sitting behind me ask me to sit lower. It looked like an MST3000 episode. I liked the movie, very well done but it's not TFA. Sitting in the sweet spot proved unfruitful. Good soundtrack for a 5.0. The bass didn't roll at 30hz, it's non existent. With 24x12's this should never have happened. The only reason I still go there is for the reserved seating. That's not enough anymore. The sad thing is I had a GTG for Empire Strikes Back the night before and it was positively euphoric.


----------



## Snowmanick

coolrda said:


> My IMAX 3D experience wasn't. Sight lines are terrible. Even had a guy sitting behind me ask me to sit lower. It looked like an MST3000 episode. I liked the movie, very well done but it's not TFA. Sitting in the sweet spot proved unfruitful. Good soundtrack for a 5.0. The bass didn't roll at 30hz, it's non existent. With 24x12's this should never have happened. The only reason I still go there is for the reserved seating. That's not enough anymore. The sad thing is I had a GTG for Empire Strikes Back the night before and it was positively euphoric.


I saw it at a Dolby Cinema yesterday. The bass was plentiful and powerful there. Good flick.


----------



## coolrda

Snowmanick said:


> I saw it at a Dolby Cinema yesterday. The bass was plentiful and powerful there. Good flick.


Dolby cinema is sweet. Guess I'll have to just make the two hour drive. That experience the other night wasn't acceptable. I get thats coverage can't be exactly the same seat to seat. IMAX is suppose to set a standard and keep it. I have no problem with the smaller screens and no 70mm but it's disappointing and unacceptable when you take the foundation of sound away. Anyway, that's good to hear and I'm looking forward to the disc.


----------



## Scott Simonian

coolrda said:


> Dolby cinema is sweet. Guess I'll have to just make the two hour drive. That experience the other night wasn't acceptable. I get thats coverage can't be exactly the same seat to seat. IMAX is suppose to set a standard and keep it. I have no problem with the smaller screens and no 70mm but it's disappointing and unacceptable when you take the foundation of sound away. Anyway, that's good to hear and I'm looking forward to the disc.



You should. I make a 3.5hr drive at least once a month to see movies at the nice venues in the LA area. We have decent stuff here too but the good stuff is in LA.

Definitely check out any Dolby Cinema.


----------



## coolrda

Snowmanick said:


> I saw it at a Dolby Cinema yesterday. The bass was plentiful and powerful there. Good flick.





Scott Simonian said:


> You should. I make a 3.5hr drive at least once a month to see movies at the nice venues in the LA area. We have decent stuff here too but the good stuff is in LA.
> 
> Definitely check out any Dolby Cinema.


Have you been to your local Maya MPX? My local MPX stomps the IMAX. Like our old East Hills THX theater.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Yes I have a couple of times. It's nice but...often really crowded. It's right next to Fresno State College and Save Mart Center.

Rather drive to LA..... and it's better there anyway. 

I'll be going back tomorrow to see Rogue One two more times.  It's short notice but maybe next time I go down there you should come with me. I can pick you up along the way.


----------



## phildaant

Scott Simonian said:


> ... Rather drive to LA..... and it's better there anyway.
> 
> I'll be going back tomorrow to see Rogue One two more times.  It's short notice but maybe next time I go down there you should come with me. I can pick you up along the way.


Which theaters? What bugs me about them like Chinese, El Capitan, and Arclight Cinema's Dome are crowds, traffics, and their 3D pictures. Argh!


----------



## NorthSky

No pretty women?


----------



## Scott Simonian

phildaant said:


> Which theaters? What bugs me about them like Chinese, El Capitan, and Arclight Cinema's Dome are crowds, traffics, and their 3D pictures. Argh!


Been to the El Capitan once and that's enough. I went for Tomorrowland as it was the first place (local?) that had laser and HDR picture. And it was nice looking but a tiny picture and the acoustics ssssuuuuuccckkkkeeeedddd. So did the seats.

I'd skip any "cinemadome" if you want a good picture.

I actually really like the TCL Chinese a lot. Huge screen, laser projection, 12ch IMAX sound and the brightest bestest 3D picture I've seen just about anywhere. I love that place. Yeah, it is a bit insane outside. Just get a good parking spot in H&H and make a B-line for whereever you want to go. Ignore the peoples out in the street.

The Arclight in Sherman Oaks is very nice. Probably the most pleasing picture I've ever seen. Like, a really nice plasma/OLED or JVC projector but bigger. Atmos sound and high-end food. It's nice but not my favorite.

The AMC Burbank is/was a go-to reference but myself and others have grown tired of the fuzzy Atmos sound in their Prime/Dolby Cinema room. It's great overall and I highly recommend going there. Lots to eat around there. Holy crap.


----------



## phildaant

Scott Simonian said:


> Been to the El Capitan once and that's enough. I went for Tomorrowland as it was the first place (local?) that had laser and HDR picture. And it was nice looking but a tiny picture and the acoustics ssssuuuuuccckkkkeeeedddd. So did the seats.
> 
> I'd skip any "cinemadome" if you want a good picture.
> 
> I actually really like the TCL Chinese a lot. Huge screen, laser projection, 12ch IMAX sound and the brightest bestest 3D picture I've seen just about anywhere. I love that place. Yeah, it is a bit insane outside. Just get a good parking spot in H&H and make a B-line for whereever you want to go. Ignore the peoples out in the street.
> 
> The Arclight in Sherman Oaks is very nice. Probably the most pleasing picture I've ever seen. Like, a really nice plasma/OLED or JVC projector but bigger. Atmos sound and high-end food. It's nice but not my favorite.
> 
> The AMC Burbank is/was a go-to reference but myself and others have grown tired of the fuzzy Atmos sound in their Prime/Dolby Cinema room. It's great overall and I highly recommend going there. Lots to eat around there. Holy crap.


 The last movies I saw in those theaters:
El Capitan = Prince Caspian
Mann's Chinese: Casino Royale (only five people on a Monday afternoon!)
Arclight Dome: Quantum of Solace
AMC Burbank SW:TPM (ep. 1) with its digital screen (digital wasn't that good back then compared to today's)

FYI, I only cared for picture and bass qualities. I only can hear in mono due to my external bone conduction hearing aids. I wished theaters would stop showing in 3D. Since my local AMC theater finally upgraded their setups, I stopped going far away. I don't even watch flicks in theaters that much. My last one was Finding Dory in the late morning hours for $6.29 price that was about 5-10 minutes away compared to a hour drive. 

What about Irvine Spectrum 21 theater? My college buddies and I used to go there a lot during those days for the huge screens and bass! Oh and less people.


----------



## Snowmanick

phildaant said:


> What about Irvine Spectrum 21 theater? My college buddies and I used to go there a lot during those days for the huge screens and bass! Oh and less people.


Lol, that must of been awhile ago. I remember when the Spectrum opened about 20 years ago it wasn't all that busy. Even 10-15 years ago it wasn't too bad. 

Every time I've gone for the last five years or so though, it's been a madhouse. Granted, it's been a year since I've been there and it was normally around the holidays, but the crowds are crazy these days.


----------



## phildaant

Snowmanick said:


> Lol, that must of been awhile ago. I remember when the Spectrum opened about 20 years ago it wasn't all that busy. Even 10-15 years ago it wasn't too bad.
> 
> Every time I've gone for the last five years or so though, it's been a madhouse. Granted, it's been a year since I've been there and it was normally around the holidays, but the crowds are crazy these days.


Yup. My last visit was after college for SW:AOTC (ep. 2).  Busy, eh? I wonder why. I remember camping out to see SW:TPM (ep. 1) for its 3:30 AM PDT show.


----------



## Mrkazador

I saw Interstellar in 15/70mm at the Edwards Irvine Spectrum 21. Its a nice place with a ton of shops around. I've been to a few theaters in SO Cal and my top ones are the AMC Burbank 16 (Dolby Cinema) and The TCL Chinese Theater.


----------



## phildaant

Mrkazador said:


> I saw Interstellar in 15/70mm at the Edwards Irvine Spectrum 21. Its a nice place with a ton of shops around. I've been to a few theaters in SO Cal and my top ones are the AMC Burbank 16 (Dolby Cinema) and The TCL Chinese Theater.


I remember those shops, but my friends and I never actually shopped. Haha.

Was AMC Burbank the same theater that showed SW:TPM (ep. 1) in DLP back then? Mann's Chinese was SO loud and bassy when I saw SW:AOTC (ep. 2) & Casino Royale. It was crazy.


----------



## audiofan1

audiofan1 said:


> looks like somebody jinxed us Butttt I'm still buying


*Suicide Squad*
The audio and bass far better than what I thought and quite nice at times and Atmos delivered the goods too.


----------



## mumps

audiofan1 said:


> *Suicide Squad*
> The audio and bass far better than what I thought and quite nice at times and Atmos delivered the goods too.


Yes, Suicide Squad was more enjoyable than I anticipated as well. Bass/Atmos very well done. I actually like it when a lot of people don't like a film; then I'm not going in with hopes too high.

Chris


----------



## audiofan1

mumps said:


> Yes, Suicide Squad was more enjoyable than I anticipated as well. Bass/Atmos very well done. I actually like it when a lot of people don't like a film; then I'm not going in with hopes too high.
> 
> Chris


 Definitely the case here! Just a solid cinema experience all around


----------



## buddhamus

Suicide Squad gets my vote too.... Really enjoyed it and the bass didn't sound bad as what the graph made it out to be ..... Then again it would of sounded even better if they didn't filter it like a rock at 20hz lol

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## PioManiac

Suicide Squad has some serious replay value for me, 
The Bass seemed fine and matched the action on screen.

I loved the movie itself, and Margo Robbie was AWESOME!
Despite a few dark scenes/crushed blacks near the start on the 4K/UHD
...the colors really had Pop in HDR/WCG when they came into play and more than made up for it.

I watched it first on the JVC at 120" and was Very impressed,
But a second viewing on the 65" OLED, the HDR was off the freaking charts!
Wow! the night car chase scene was some of the best contrast/color eye candy ever!
I would have grabbed a few screen shots, but my smartphone camera could not capture the intensity my eyes were seeing in person.










Go To Demo for sure, 
a little lower ULF would have made this my Favorite flick of 2016.


----------



## PINKTULIPS7

I am not impressed with THE HOBBIT:THE UNEXPECTED JOURNEY lack of bass and lfe


----------



## audiofan1

*Don't Breath*

Reports are dead on the level was off the charts and so were the rooms buzzes and rattles (which I thought I tamed)The constant pressure was nice and every bass hit rang true. It's a 2016 top five for sure.

Sony pictures seems to have an aversion to filters and Kudos to them


----------



## coolrda

Sully in 4K just absolutely brings it. The Plane throughout was excellent for its .1 and Atmos. The time square ambiance and the bar scene just put you there. This should get a Nom for sound editing and effects. Classic Clint feel to everything here.


----------



## PioManiac

X2!

Sully was done extremely well, thanks Clint!

The 4K UHD was a down convert from a 6.5K master 
vs many 4K's upconverted from 2K masters.

As a result the Picture Quality was Top Notch to match the Audio
..one of the best 4K's in my collection (~40 so far)


----------



## MrGrey

PioManiac said:


> X2!
> 
> Sully was done extremely well, thanks Clint!
> 
> *The 4K UHD was a down convert from a 6.5K master*
> vs many 4K's upconverted from 2K masters.
> 
> As a result the Picture Quality was Top Notch to match the Audio
> ..one of the best 4K's in my collection (~40 so far)


That's good news for you 4K guys because that Arri Alexa 65 which is the digital 65mm format is pretty much standard now, so its gonna be a killer experience for those with 4k screens and projectors. 
http://arrirentalgroup.com/alexa65/










​


----------



## Shreds

Pitiful sound on the trailer but I have high hopes for this one.

Oh, and someone needs to turn in their man card for Suicide Squad's mix. Filtered at 30Hz... facepalm.
​


----------



## Ray77085

audiofan1 said:


> *Don't Breath*
> 
> Reports are dead on the level was off the charts and so were the rooms buzzes and rattles (which I thought I tamed)The constant pressure was nice and every bass hit rang true. It's a 2016 top five for sure.
> 
> Sony pictures seems to have an aversion to filters and Kudos to them



I agree with your assessment of this film. Bass, Bass and more Bass with that DTS Neural track or DTS-X (not sure which) was indeed amazing. Even the surround speakers were given a great work out. The bd disc is now in my collection.


----------



## januza

Mother of god !! I can't wait !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

*Kubo and the Two Strings*

What an outstanding production just about everything about it was first class


----------



## MrGrey

Wtf, this has to be the most visceral, frightening and real gun sounds to ever be shot on film😱 I'll have to see if there is a blu ray out for this classic... Maybe not much bass but for that scene it's a purchase worth having.














Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## raynist

Ray77085 said:


> I agree with your assessment of this film. Bass, Bass and more Bass with that DTS Neural track or DTS-X (not sure which) was indeed amazing. Even the surround speakers were given a great work out. The bd disc is now in my collection.


Loved the movie. 

There was in part early on with a dog that scared the crap out of me and my wife. 

When the movie was over and the credits rolling were rolling our power went out and on several times, it was kind of creepy!


----------



## galonzo

MrGrey said:


> Wtf, this has to be the most visceral, frightening and real gun sounds to ever be shot on film😱 I'll have to see if there is a blu ray out for this classic... Maybe not much bass but for that scene it's a purchase worth having.
> https://youtu.be/b60-sEXUPBY
> https://youtu.be/gW0yebyGk-8


Yes, this was my go-to demo on DVD wen I first got 5.1 setup (still have the disk); here's to hoping the rumored UHD release comes to fruition. Here's the BR.


----------



## beastaudio

Scott Simonian said:


> Yes I have a couple of times. It's nice but...often really crowded. It's right next to Fresno State College and Save Mart Center.
> 
> Rather drive to LA..... and it's better there anyway.
> 
> I'll be going back tomorrow to see Rogue One two more times.  It's short notice but maybe next time I go down there you should come with me. I can pick you up along the way.


Two MORE times? What does that bring the count to? Daggum, that's some dedication son! Did you just go back to back? I don't know if I could do that.



audiofan1 said:


> *Don't Breath*
> 
> Reports are dead on the level was off the charts and so were the rooms buzzes and rattles (which I thought I tamed)The constant pressure was nice and every bass hit rang true. It's a 2016 top five for sure.
> 
> Sony pictures seems to have an aversion to filters and Kudos to them


Anyone want to let me borrow that one?  I don't forsee it being a repeat disc, but would love to see it.


----------



## Scott Simonian

beastaudio said:


> Two MORE times? What does that bring the count to? Daggum, that's some dedication son! Did you just go back to back? I don't know if I could do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to let me borrow that one?  I don't forsee it being a repeat disc, but would love to see it.


Saw it once last Monday at my local theater. 2nd viewing was Friday night in Century City at an AMC Dolby Cinema. 3rd viewing the next morning in Hollywood at the TCL Chinese IMAX.

I do this mostly because I like the technology involved in these theaters, not because I absolutely love the movie or anything. It was good but...

I'm done... til it's out on video.


----------



## missyman

I watched suicide squad theatrical edition and extended edition and I must say the extended edition has considerable more bass. Anyone got and graphs to support my claim? Anybody else feel this also?


----------



## MrGrey

*The Accountant |2016| Graph​*​*















*​


----------



## Alan P

^^^

The Accountant had some of the best (and most impact-ful) gunshot sounds I have ever heard on film!


----------



## tvuong

^^ Glad to hear. I bet the 1200D contributed most of it


----------



## Alan P

^^^

It certainly didn't hurt.


----------



## tvuong

Been wanting to watch it but kids wanted to join so we ended up watching something else.


----------



## James Taylor 2

Alan P said:


> ^^^
> 
> The Accountant had some of the best (and most impact-ful) gunshot sounds I have ever heard on film!


You beat me to it @Alan P. Just finished watching this movie and was coming here to check if someone else had commented about it.

The gunshots were fantastic, as best as I have heard(maybe John Wick...) Clean impactful bass... absolutely loved it. I wonder what Hz most of that is since my cap1400 sounded great.


----------



## Roudan

audiofan1 said:


> *Kubo and the Two Strings*
> 
> What an outstanding production just about everything about it was first class


Not sure what I missed? I did watch it but didnot find first class stuff. Could you provide some insight ? Thx


----------



## audiofan1

Roudan said:


> Not sure what I missed? I did watch it but didnot find first class stuff. Could you provide some insight ? Thx


My opinion of course

But what stood out was the overall sound design which placed effects just about perfectly and the timing was impeccable with the on screen material, in addition the dialog and bass lacked nothing! The picture quality and most importantly the story itself due to those carefully crafted production elements was able to elicited a cinematic experience for myself and the family.

On another note, I just finished *The BFG*(Big Friendly Giant) and loved it as well! The footfalls were just great and had plenty of bass variation


----------



## Roudan

audiofan1 said:


> My opinion of course
> 
> But what stood out was the overall sound design which placed effects just about perfectly and the timing was impeccable with the on screen material, in addition the dialog and bass lacked nothing! The picture quality and most importantly the story itself due to those carefully crafted production elements was able to elicited a cinematic experience for myself and the family.
> 
> On another note, I just finished *The BFG*(Big Friendly Giant) and loved it as well! The footfalls were just great and had plenty of bass variation


Thanks audiofan1 for these insight. I will check it out again. Also good to hear BFG.


----------



## audiofan1

I have *'Sully'* on deck to finish off 2016 and have heard its well done,hoping it will be the icing on the cake for a good run of movies this year.


----------



## newc33

audiofan1 said:


> I have *'Sully'* on deck to finish off 2016 and have heard its well done,hoping it will be the icing on the cake for a good run of movies this year.


I really enjoyed sully. Great movie IMO.

I have a ton of movies to watch again now that the t18s arrived. He'll I might not even go out on new years. Just BASS ALL WEEKEND! LOL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

newc33 said:


> I really enjoyed sully. Great movie IMO.
> 
> I have a ton of movies to watch again now that the t18s arrived. He'll I might not even go out on new years. Just BASS ALL WEEKEND! LOL
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


 Sweet on Sully!

I've been watching your adventure (fuuny I just posted over on the PSA thread) And Umm! you couldn't pry me out of the house for a week with those babies, besides! you can set the New Year off with a Boom and a Bang:laugh:


----------



## MrGrey

The big weapons used by the accountant is some $hit you see the Decepticons in transformers using lmao, and they sound just a big. Also this is the first time I've ever heard such an impact from weapons in a film.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## aandpwoodley

MrGrey said:


> The big weapons used by the accountant is some $hit you see the Decepticons in transformers using lmao, and they sound just a big. Also this is the first time I've ever heard such an impact from weapons in a film.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk




Where can I get a copy of the accountant, I have the release date down at 10th Jan


----------



## Alan P

You must use The Force aandpwoodley.


----------



## galonzo

aandpwoodley said:


> Where can I get a copy of the accountant, I have the release date down at 10th Jan




Alan P said:


> You must use The Force aandpwoodley.



Or, it's available to rent (and buy?) now in the VUDU app


----------



## JT78681

@MrGrey

Heat is one of my all time favorites. Quite a few good actors in it (even the guy in the allstate commercials). That shootout scene has to be one of the best if not the best in a movie.


----------



## Kain

Blair Witch (2016) has awesome sound. 

Even has an Atmos mix for the home release.


----------



## Roudan

MrGrey said:


> The big weapons used by the accountant is some $hit you see the Decepticons in transformers using lmao, and they sound just a big. Also this is the first time I've ever heard such an impact from weapons in a film.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


What audio format does The accountant use? Dolby Atmos?


----------



## audiofan1

And just when I thought 2016 was done and began tallying the votes for years best *Sully *comes in and pulls off an upset What an outstanding Atmos mix! The bass room was just pressurized not just the buzz and rattle stuff, just good ole fashion well done bass!Here's to hoping you immersive audio fencer's jump in come 2017 to hear what it does for bass,trust me the bass bubble rocks

Sully's my 2016 pick


----------



## lefthandluke

audiofan1 said:


> And just when I thought 2016 was done and began tallying the votes for years best *Sully *comes in and pulls off an upset What an outstanding Atmos mix! The bass room was just pressurized not just the buzz and rattle stuff, just good ole fashion well done bass!Here's to hoping you immersive audio fencer's jump in come 2017 to hear what it does for bass,trust me the bass bubble rocks
> 
> Sully's my 2016 pick



I'm with ya ,brother...!


watched this Thursday at -10...I've been raving to my buddies since! a totally immersive experience and just so well-done on all counts. 


totally agree...one of the years best!


----------



## audiofan1

lefthandluke said:


> I'm with ya ,brother...!
> 
> 
> watched this Thursday at -10...I've been raving to my buddies since! a totally immersive experience and just so well-done on all counts.
> 
> 
> totally agree...one of the years best!


Yep! -10 was all it took, I had the rental (includes Atmos) but have to say its one of the few movies I have to go out and buy the very next day


----------



## MrGrey

I told you guys Sully was gonna be awesome


----------



## newc33

Can we get a graph for 55:10-55:30 from Morgan?


I'm watching it now, thought I heard some pretty low stuff. Just wondering what it was. 

Thanks


----------



## MrGrey

newc33 said:


> Can we get a graph for 55:10-55:30 from Morgan?
> 
> 
> I'm watching it now, thought I heard some pretty low stuff. Just wondering what it was.
> 
> Thanks


yea i thought the same, I'll have to graph that part separately later on.


----------



## newc33

MrGrey said:


> yea i thought the same, I'll have to graph that part separately later on.


Ok cool, sounds like im not the only one.

That would be awsome, please do. Thanks


----------



## MrGrey

newc33 said:


> Ok cool, sounds like im not the only one.
> 
> That would be awsome, please do. Thanks


I'll start on it now, give me around 30mins


----------



## newc33

MrGrey said:


> I'll start on it now, give me around 30mins


Great thanks!


----------



## MrGrey

newc33 said:


> Can we get a graph for 55:10-55:30 from Morgan?
> 
> 
> I'm watching it now, thought I heard some pretty low stuff. Just wondering what it was.
> 
> Thanks



Its from *55:10-55*:37 it had another heavy hit there











​


----------



## newc33

MrGrey said:


> Its from *55:10-55*:37 it had another heavy hit there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks Mr grey! 

That pretty much verifies what I heard. Some good 5hz stuff there nice! 

I listened with subs around -5d and when that hit I could feel the strong pressure but didn't hear much. Sounded/felt awesome


----------



## MrGrey

newc33 said:


> Thanks Mr grey!
> 
> That pretty much verifies what I heard. Some good 5hz stuff there nice!
> 
> I listened with subs around -5d and when that hit I could feel the strong pressure but didn't hear much. Sounded/felt awesome


You're welcome 👍 😃

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockDawg

How do you make these graphs? Do you run the movie through some software?

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkazador

RockDawg said:


> How do you make these graphs? Do you run the movie through some software?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


Spec lab setup



Mrkazador said:


> Download speclab: http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/spectra1.html
> 
> Download the attached "Fatshaft setting.zip", extract zip and load the settings file INI in Speclab.
> 
> You want to convert the movie audio to multiple wav files or a multichannel flac using eac3to so it can be loaded into Audacity. Example:
> eac3to c:\myaudio c:\myaudio.wavs -no2ndpass
> and for flac
> eac3to c:\myaudio c:\myaudio.flac -no2ndpass
> 
> Load the multiple wav files or flac file in Audacity. You want to use the Amplify effect to lower all the channels EXCEPT for LFE by -20.2db. Then lower LFE by -10.2db. Now merge all tracks to a single mono file by going to tracks- mix & render. Export audio as a wav.
> 
> In speclab, audio file stream & analysis - analyse audio file (without dsp), select your wav file, under speed (w/o replay) set it to fast. Thats it!
> 
> 
> The other option is to use the lfe output on your receiver, connect it to your soundcard line in and have speclab analyse that. You'll need to calibrate the lfe output by using a home theater calibration disc.


----------



## MrGrey

Mrkazador said:


> Spec lab setup



i thought it was -20.2 for all channels except the LFE which is -10.2 ?

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...movies-frequency-charts-295.html#post23468771

When JRiver downmixes to mono it applies different level adjustments to 5.1 and 7.1. Both the downmix adjustment and the PEQ adjustment end up making the LFE channel -10.2 dB and all other channels -20.2 dB. This is so no clipping can occur when combining all channels during a worse case scenario (coherent sources on all channels at maximum levels).


----------



## basshead81

Sully was damn good but I liked Magnificent 7 better...it's my top pick for 2016.


----------



## audiofan1

basshead81 said:


> Sully was damn good but I liked Magnificent 7 better...it's my top pick for 2016.


You do realize Sir you have only served to peak my interest:laugh:! After that ride with Sully I'm all in and hope Netflix does me a solid as its been at the top of the que since last week

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Sekosche

audiofan1 said:


> You do realize Sir you have only served to peak my interest! After that ride with Sully I'm all in and hope Netflix does me a solid as its been at the top of the que since last week
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


Sully is truly fantastic in Atmos, bass and story! I'm actually enjoying it quite a bit more than Magnificent 7 both viewed at -5MV, and I bought M7 and am just renting Sully. Obviously it involves airplanes and crash scenes, and some of the audio is just haunting.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

Sekosche said:


> Sully is truly fantastic in Atmos, bass and story! I'm actually enjoying it quite a bit more than Magnificent 7 both viewed at -5MV, and I bought M7 and am just renting Sully. Obviously it involves airplanes and crash scenes, and some of the audio is just haunting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


 Yeah! from the moment Sully starts you pretty much saying to yourself this is going to be great and it finishes that way as well.


----------



## GPBURNS

MrGrey said:


> *The Accountant |2016| Graph​*​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/aNGhnNMSopI
> *​


As few mentioned - the weapons are are major Bad A$$ - huge impact- 
Knock you back at reference volume.
Sure to please and movie whole bunch of fun-


----------



## basshead81

Sekosche said:


> Sully is truly fantastic in Atmos, bass and story! I'm actually enjoying it quite a bit more than Magnificent 7 both viewed at -5MV, and I bought M7 and am just renting Sully. Obviously it involves airplanes and crash scenes, and some of the audio is just haunting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Yes but Sully has a lot of down time far as stagnant audio in the movie. M7 is action packed the majority of the movie...this is a thread for bass movies. I do agree overall Sully was a better movie, but I try to give my opinion based on the credentials of the thread topic.


----------



## Mrkazador

MrGrey said:


> i thought it was -20.2 for all channels except the LFE which is -10.2 ?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...movies-frequency-charts-295.html#post23468771
> 
> When JRiver downmixes to mono it applies different level adjustments to 5.1 and 7.1. Both the downmix adjustment and the PEQ adjustment end up making the LFE channel -10.2 dB and all other channels -20.2 dB. This is so no clipping can occur when combining all channels during a worse case scenario (coherent sources on all channels at maximum levels).


You're right, it is -10.2 and -20.2.


----------



## MrGrey

Mrkazador said:


> You're right, it is -10.2 and -20.2.


ok cool just checking


----------



## terminal33

Sekosche said:


> Sully is truly fantastic in Atmos, bass and story! I'm actually enjoying it quite a bit more than Magnificent 7 both viewed at -5MV, and I bought M7 and am just renting Sully. Obviously it involves airplanes and crash scenes, and some of the audio is just haunting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Just watched Sully and I think I need to turn it up a few more decibels next time. But perhaps I wasn't as impressed because I just watched Don't Breathe a few nights ago and I sat 6 inches in front of my subwoofer (due to a packed house). That was terrifying!  

Sent from my Galaxy S7.


----------



## RockDawg

Mrkazador said:


> Spec lab setup


Thanks a lot for the info. I can't wait to play with this. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhamus

Graphs for Deep Water Horizon and Max Steel done yet?, boys  Hahaha


----------



## Scott Simonian

@MrGrey


Was at the grocery store yesterday picking up ....groceries. Checked out the RedBox and Sully was available. Took a chance on it in hopes it retained the Dolby Atmos soundtrack.

Hooray! My display shows TrueHD thennnnn.....click, Dolby Atmos. Yes!


Yes, this movie was pretty damn good and had a very impressive immersive audio track. Very well done. Reminded me a lot of the American Sniper mix. Bet it was done by the same person. Good sound design too.

Bass was pretty potent. Nice and deep. Good heft to the crashes and booms. Although this is described as a drama there is not much gaps in time from bass hit to bass it. It is pervasive through the mix either in the score/tension stings and effects. I'd give it a solid 4/5.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

I still need to see Sully and it is in my queue!

I just recently purchased Blair Witch (2016). This movie was panned by most but I enjoy these horror movies. I didn't see a graph for it but folks that like horror and bass might want to check this out! Crappy thing is this is a Lionsgate release so rental will have lossy and not Atmos. The last act of this film is intense sound and bass wise. I can't imagine an Atmos equipped HT because it was intense with my 7.2 system!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Webmonkey

GPBURNS said:


> As few mentioned - the weapons are are major Bad A$$ - huge impact-
> Knock you back at reference volume.
> Sure to please and movie whole bunch of fun-


what do these 2 lines represent?


----------



## subacabra

Watched Sully and Magnificent 7 today. Definitely some great bass moments. Overall have to give the nod to M7 especially the scenes with the charging horses.


----------



## newc33

Anyone see rob zombies 31 yet? How was the bass? I picked it up on a blind buy today for cheap


----------



## BornSlippyZ

newc33 said:


> Anyone see rob zombies 31 yet? How was the bass? I picked it up on a blind buy today for cheap




Nice, I still haven't seen this but I might pick it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold McLintock

How is the bass in snowden?


----------



## lizrussspike

subacabra said:


> Watched Sully and Magnificent 7 today. Definitely some great bass moments. Overall have to give the nod to M7 especially the scenes with the charging horses.


Agree subacabra! With mine blasts right from the start, not to mention the Gatling gun!


----------



## Sekosche

lizrussspike said:


> Agree subacabra! With mine blasts right from the start, not to mention the Gatling gun!


I gave Magnificent 7 a re-spin this morning, and the bass is layered heavily throughout and fairly well done. I enjoyed it a lot more, and may not have given it the attention it deserved the first viewing. I still felt it sounded muddy in parts, with too much underlying bass that wasn't always scene appropriate. Perhaps some of it is setup/room related and how hot I run the subs (8-10dB over Audy), but I'd still put it in my top ten 2016 bass movies.

Also, after more than 20 years of bass enthusiasm from car audio to home theater, I've come to realize I prefer longer, harder hitting, and generally lower than 60Hz bass frequencies (20 -50Hz is my sweet spot). My body and ears definitely enjoy more sustained bass scenes and songs. Thus, I typically enjoy 30Hz bass movies like Pacific Rim more than mid bass heavy films filled with dynamic but brief gunshots and explosions. Oddly enough, 13 Hours secured my top spot for bass film of the year...maybe I'm crazy.


----------



## Alan P

^^^

I'm with you on Pacific Rim. It's one of my favorite bass movies!


----------



## newc33

Alan P said:


> ^^^
> 
> I'm with you on Pacific Rim. It's one of my favorite bass movies!


+1


----------



## lizrussspike

Sekosche said:


> I gave Magnificent 7 a re-spin this morning, and the bass is layered heavily throughout and fairly well done. I enjoyed it a lot more, and may not have given it the attention it deserved the first viewing. I still felt it sounded muddy in parts, with too much underlying bass that wasn't always scene appropriate. Perhaps some of it is setup/room related and how hot I run the subs (8-10dB over Audy), but I'd still put it in my top ten 2016 bass movies.
> 
> Also, after more than 20 years of bass enthusiasm from car audio to home theater, I've come to realize I prefer longer, harder hitting, and generally lower than 60Hz bass frequencies (20 -50Hz is my sweet spot). My body and ears definitely enjoy more sustained bass scenes and songs. Thus, I typically enjoy 30Hz bass movies like Pacific Rim more than mid bass heavy films filled with dynamic but brief gunshots and explosions. Oddly enough, 13 Hours secured my top spot for bass film of the year...maybe I'm crazy.


Yes Sekosche,
13 hors had some great bass in that one for sure. Need to watch Sully this weekend.


----------



## tvuong

Watched the first 30 mins of the new Deepwater Horizon last night and my couch shook pretty good. The surrounds were also excellent with TrueHD7.1. Graph please @MrGrey?


----------



## MrGrey

tvuong said:


> Watched the first 30 mins of the new Deepwater Horizon last night and my couch shook pretty good. The surrounds were also excellent with TrueHD7.1. Graph please @MrGrey?


I'll have it later on when I get home😊👍

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

*Deepwater Horizon |2016| Graph*​*














*​


----------



## Scott Simonian

I'm happy with that PvA and Atmos to boot! Sounded awesome in DTS:X in the cinema.

Not a ULF monster but a bass monster, it is.


----------



## tvuong

Thanks for the deepwater horizon graph @MrGrey. Hopefully, I can finish the movie tonight.


----------



## MrGrey

tvuong said:


> Thanks for the deepwater horizon graph @MrGrey. Hopefully, I can finish the movie tonight.


You're welcome. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhamus

Awesome graph!... Thanks Mr Grey. I'll be watching that this weekend. 

BTW Would you by any chance be graphing Max Steel? 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

buddhamus said:


> Awesome graph!... Thanks Mr Grey. I'll be watching that this weekend.
> 
> BTW Would you by any chance be graphing Max Steel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Thanks 😀. Unfortunately that movie looked so bad I ignored it but I'll get it done since you are interested in it 👍

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## newc33

MrGrey said:


> *Deepwater Horizon |2016| Graph*​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/8yASbM8M2vg
> *​


Nice! I'll be picking this one up


----------



## MrGrey

newc33 said:


> Nice! I'll be picking this one up


There is some scenes that is so intense with the acting and sound that it makes your blood run cold, mental mix man. I will be graphing specific scenes that gave me the chills. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## newc33

MrGrey said:


> There is some scenes that is so intense with the acting and sound that it makes your blood run cold, mental mix man. I will be graphing specific scenes that gave me the chills.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


I saw the movie in my local theater (which is a joke compared to my HT) the bass seemed good but it was hard to tell. Glad to see a nice looking graph. I'll pick it up tomarrow and if your gonna graph specific scenes, I'm sure I'll have a couple requests lol


----------



## The Hotness

audiofan1 said:


> And just when I thought 2016 was done and began tallying the votes for years best *Sully *comes in and pulls off an upset What an outstanding Atmos mix! The bass room was just pressurized not just the buzz and rattle stuff, just good ole fashion well done bass!Here's to hoping you immersive audio fencer's jump in come 2017 to hear what it does for bass,trust me the bass bubble rocks
> 
> Sully's my 2016 pick


Wow, boo. I watched this last night, but didn't hear much mind blowing bass. Or much at all.

Of course, i did rent from Amazon prime, so maybe it was filtered.


----------



## MrGrey

newc33 said:


> I saw the movie in my local theater (which is a joke compared to my HT) the bass seemed good but it was hard to tell. Glad to see a nice looking graph. I'll pick it up tomarrow and if your gonna graph specific scenes, I'm sure I'll have a couple requests lol


Yeah I'll graph a few. I'm doing some in about an hour after I'm done being a slave to my woman😂 so they might be the ones you will be requesting after your viewing. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## tvuong

Ok, just finished Deepwater Horizon and Wow, just Wow for bass, the use of surrounds and a dang good movie itself. I don't remember the last time my couch shaking that much at my norm -15MV. I might need to rewatch it at a louder level just to see how much better it can get. This movie, IMO has better bass than recently mentioned Sully or Magnificent 7. Highly recommended.


----------



## paulfromtulsa

Alan P said:


> ^^^
> 
> I'm with you on Pacific Rim. It's one of my favorite bass movies!


Pacific rim is also my favorite bass movie. With tron legacy in a close second


----------



## SBuger

Wow looks like there are a bunch of great ones that I haven't seen yet ....Deepwater Horizon, Sully, Magnificent 7, etc. I'm so looking forward to these!

But me and the family did see about the first half of 'The BFG' tonight (will watch the other half tomorrow night). My 5 1/2 year old has really been into watching movies lately and has been a lot of fun. Jungle Book, Herbie (actually has some pretty decent bass at times), The Good Dinosaur, HTTYD - This one never gets old to me. Next in the Que is Pete's Dragon. I'm hoping this one will be good and have some decent bass. Anybody seen this one yet?

Anyways, I was really impressed with the part of the BFG that we made it through tonight. Cant wait to watch the rest tomorrow. We all really liked it. Also thought the sound mix was great and had some amazing bass with the meat cleaver and giant stomps! Since its not constant, when it does happen, its almost startling and feels pretty crushing, especially some of the heavier stomps. Really makes these giants seem huge and heavy, like they could crush you like a fly! We watched a little louder tonight (-12.5mv) than we normally do, so that always helps a little with how hard the bass hits you as well. It amazes me sometimes what 2.5 - 5db louder can do for the bass impact. 

Watching BFG kinda makes me want to give Jack the Giant Slayer a spin again one of these times. A pretty fun movie for a good pummeling almost all the way through IMO - kind of Pacific Rim like bass.


----------



## MrGrey

newc33 said:


> I saw the movie in my local theater (which is a joke compared to my HT) the bass seemed good but it was hard to tell. Glad to see a nice looking graph. I'll pick it up tomarrow and if your gonna graph specific scenes, I'm sure I'll have a couple requests lol


I did some big scene and it's mostly high 30hz bass with a falloff, I expected more. Maybe the 30hz will overpower the bass in other regions. Maybe with your system you will feel more, when you watch it let me know. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

The Hotness said:


> Wow, boo. I watched this last night, but didn't hear much mind blowing bass. Or much at all.
> 
> Of course, i did rent from Amazon prime, so maybe it was filtered.


Sorry to hear that. I did have the rental which has the Atmos mix and thoroughly enjoyed every visceral minute of it, still gets a big Wow! from me that is


----------



## newc33

MrGrey said:


> I did some big scene and it's mostly high 30hz bass with a falloff, I expected more. Maybe the 30hz will overpower the bass in other regions. Maybe with your system you will feel more, when you watch it let me know.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


I'll give it a spin this evening and let ya know what I think. I'll keep my ears open for anything low and get back to you Mr grey


----------



## MrGrey

newc33 said:


> I'll give it a spin this evening and let ya know what I think. I'll keep my ears open for anything low and get back to you Mr grey


It's still a brutal track that's for sure, enjoy. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## newc33

MrGrey said:


> It's still a brutal track that's for sure, enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Just realized it doesn't come out on blu ray till Tuesday. I guess I'll have to wait till then


----------



## newc33

Looks like I'll have to give 13 hours another run tonight. Should be amazing with the t18s


----------



## Nalleh

SBuger said:


> Wow looks like there are a bunch of great ones that I haven't seen yet ....Deepwater Horizon, Sully, Magnificent 7, etc. I'm so looking forward to these!
> 
> But me and the family did see about the first half of 'The BFG' tonight (will watch the other half tomorrow night). My 5 1/2 year old has really been into watching movies lately and has been a lot of fun. Jungle Book, Herbie (actually has some pretty decent bass at times), The Good Dinosaur, HTTYD - This one never gets old to me. Next in the Que is Pete's Dragon. I'm hoping this one will be good and have some decent bass. Anybody seen this one yet?
> 
> Anyways, I was really impressed with the part of the BFG that we made it through tonight. Cant wait to watch the rest tomorrow. We all really liked it. Also thought the sound mix was great and had some amazing bass with the meat cleaver and giant stomps! Since its not constant, when it does happen, its almost startling and feels pretty crushing, especially some of the heavier stomps. Really makes these giants seem huge and heavy, like they could crush you like a fly! We watched a little louder tonight (-12.5mv) than we normally do, so that always helps a little with how hard the bass hits you as well. It amazes me sometimes what 2.5 - 5db louder can do for the bass impact.
> 
> Watching BFG kinda makes me want to give Jack the Giant Slayer a spin again one of these times. A pretty fun movie for a good pummeling almost all the way through IMO - kind of Pacific Rim like bass.


I agree, BFG was awsome. Did you notice the ULF when the giants used cars as skates down the hill? Insanely cool


----------



## SBuger

Nalleh said:


> I agree, BFG was awsome. Did you notice the ULF when the giants used cars as skates down the hill? Insanely cool


I thought I may have felt some ULF a couple times somewhere in there but cant be sure because my 5 year old was squirming all over the couch with a little fear and excitement during that part lol. I'll have to run that scene again when I'm home alone and really crank it up and pay attention to that. I do love some ultra low wobble stuff. If its anywhere in there I'm usually well aware of it with the BK's/MA's and sealed NF's at my back. What mainly stood out to me in terms of bass was putting on the second skate (among other parts) having major slam and couch shaking power even at 12db under reference volume  That whole scene was a lot of fun!


----------



## beastaudio

newc33 said:


> Looks like I'll have to give 13 hours another run tonight. Should be amazing with the t18s


Wonderful mix and incredible atmos to boot on that one. There are a couple gunshot parts that are jarring...especially if you have nearfields. If _The Accountant_ is that much more, I don't know if I will be able to handle it.........(I will)


----------



## newc33

beastaudio said:


> Wonderful mix and incredible atmos to boot on that one. There are a couple gunshot parts that are jarring...especially if you have nearfields. If _The Accountant_ is that much more, I don't know if I will be able to handle it.........(I will)


I have seen it once before but it was with dual 3600is up front only. Now that I have the t18s and 2 near feild it should be great. Like you said the tactical response should be fantastic with the near feild additions lol


----------



## GPBURNS

Deepwater Horizon



MrGrey said:


> There is some scenes that is so intense with the acting and sound that it makes your blood run cold, mental mix man. I will be graphing specific scenes that gave me the chills.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Found the mix uncomfortably loud at times.
Had to drop the level few ticks - maybe only 2nd or 3rd time ever had to do that.
Always watch everything at reference level
Was almost too much of everything – indeed were some good bass moments 
but also found it compressed and lacking fidelity at times. 
Some may love this but would not rate it a favorite for me .


----------



## MrGrey

*Max Steel |2016| Graph

This move is so bad that the full version is 
allowed to be free on YouTube Haaaa 
with 2 million freaking views














*​


----------



## raynist

MrGrey said:


> *Max Steel |2016| Graph
> 
> This move is so bad that the full version is
> allowed to be free on YouTube Haaaa
> with 2 million freaking views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/FSfWGcD78v4
> *​


It can't be that bad, it got a 5% on Rottten Tomatoes 😱


----------



## basshead81

Deep water Horizon was decent...I agree with GP burns and his assessment on the flick.


----------



## GPBURNS

MrGrey said:


> *Max Steel |2016| Graph
> 
> This move is so bad that the full version is
> allowed to be free on YouTube Haaaa
> with 2 million freaking views
> 
> 
> *​


Is it bad enough to be good? I could not even finish the trailor


----------



## buddhamus

MrGrey said:


> *Max Steel |2016| Graph
> 
> This move is so bad that the full version is
> allowed to be free on YouTube Haaaa
> with 2 million freaking views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/FSfWGcD78v4
> *​


Thanks mate for enduring it for me and posting the graph... I haven't seen it yet.. But was curious as was gonna watch it with my two little boys  ... Really that bad huh? Hope my boys will sit through it then lol

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

buddhamus said:


> Thanks mate for enduring it for me and posting the graph... I haven't seen it yet.. But was curious as was gonna watch it with my two little boys  ... Really that bad huh? Hope my boys will sit through it then lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Actually the little boys may like it. 27mins mins in a funny character will be shown and he will be extremely important to the film so its may be worth it for the kids.


----------



## MrGrey

GPBURNS said:


> Is it bad enough to be good? I could not even finish the trailor



well at 27mins in it becomes a little bit better so i will finish it just for that change of pace.


----------



## RockDawg

Mrkazador said:


> Spec lab setup


I just gave this a go and I have a few questions if you don't mind:

In Audacity:
1. Can you select multiple channels to amplify or do you have to do them one at a time?
2. The channels don't appear to be labeled. Are they marked somehow or do you just have to listen to them to be sure which is the LFE?

In SpecLab:
1. Can you scroll back in time on the waterfall plot?
2. While it's analyzing how do you know how far along in the movie it is at?


----------



## januza

The accountant was good but didnt blow me away.. Maybe because I watched it right after I watched Mad Max..


----------



## Roudan

MrGrey said:


> *Deepwater Horizon |2016| Graph*​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/8yASbM8M2vg
> *​


Hi MrGrey, could you advise me how to read these graphs? How to know it has god or bad bass? I really like to learn it. I have been folloewing this threat fir a while and I enjoy it a lot. Thanks!!!


----------



## januza

Just watched Deep Water Horizon... WOW is all I can say.. This movie is absolutely insane... So much bass... Took my SVS subs for a real workout... I liked the movie too..


----------



## MrGrey

Roudan said:


> Hi MrGrey, could you advise me how to read these graphs? How to know it has god or bad bass? I really like to learn it. I have been folloewing this threat fir a while and I enjoy it a lot. Thanks!!!


The red is the average and the green is peak. You can't really tell if the bass is good or not just by looking at the graph, not all the time at least. with the graph you can tell how low the bass goes and it's loudness, but listening to it really shows how well it was executed. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows is a 30hz movie but its so well done compared to other 30hz films I've watched. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roudan

MrGrey said:


> The red is the average and the green is peak. You can't really tell if the bass is good or not just by looking at the graph, not all the time at least. with the graph you can tell how low the bass goes and it's loudness, but listening to it really shows how well it was executed. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows is a 30hz movie but its so well done compared to other 30hz films I've watched.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Thanks MrGrey.


----------



## Mrkazador

RockDawg said:


> I just gave this a go and I have a few questions if you don't mind:
> 
> In Audacity:
> 1. Can you select multiple channels to amplify or do you have to do them one at a time?
> 2. The channels don't appear to be labeled. Are they marked somehow or do you just have to listen to them to be sure which is the LFE?
> 
> In SpecLab:
> 1. Can you scroll back in time on the waterfall plot?
> 2. While it's analyzing how do you know how far along in the movie it is at?


1. Can you select multiple channels to amplify or do you have to do them one at a time?
Yes, shift+left mouse button

2. The channels don't appear to be labeled. Are they marked somehow or do you just have to listen to them to be sure which is the LFE?
When you output the audio as wavs they are labeled but not as FLAC. Typically the 3rd one is the lfe channel. 

1. Can you scroll back in time on the waterfall plot?
No

2. While it's analyzing how do you know how far along in the movie it is at?
I think one of these buttons show you the time.










I forgot to mention that you should add 2min of silence to the mono wav. For some reason speclab doesn't analyze the entire audio, it cuts off about 1 min early.


----------



## MrGrey

RockDawg said:


> I just gave this a go and I have a few questions if you don't mind:
> 
> In Audacity:
> 1. Can you select multiple channels to amplify or do you have to do them one at a time?
> 2. The channels don't appear to be labeled. Are they marked somehow or do you just have to listen to them to be sure which is the LFE?
> 
> In SpecLab:
> 1. Can you scroll back in time on the waterfall plot?
> 2. While it's analyzing how do you know how far along in the movie it is at?


When you extract a TRUHD, DTS-MA or Dolby-D track as .wavs with eac3to its already labeled. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sekosche

Finally watching Suicide Squad on bluray and like others have said, the bass is extremely well done for "just a 30Hz movie." The Redbox rental is in Atmos too; I'm happy to see Warner Brothers is keeping this up. I previously streamed a version with poor audio/video that turned me off to film almost entirely, but after all the positive feedback I'm glad I gave it a proper viewing...definitely makes my top 10 bass list for 2016. Deep Water Horizon and the Accountant (both release on bluray Jan. 10) are the only bass movies left on my to do list. Thanks everyone for your contributions here!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jamiebosco

Sekosche said:


> Finally watching Suicide Squad on bluray and like others have said, the bass is extremely well done for "just a 30Hz movie." The Redbox rental is in Atmos too; I'm happy to see Warner Brothers is keeping this up. I previously streamed a version with poor audio/video that turned me off to film almost entirely, but after all the positive feedback I'm glad I gave it a proper viewing...definitely makes my top 10 bass list for 2016. Deep Water Horizon and the Accountant (both release on bluray Jan. 10) are the only bass movies left on my to do list. Thanks everyone for your contributions here!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk



The Sniper rifle shots in The Accountant hit VERY hard. Probably the first time in a long while where bass has actually made me jump.
Really good movie too!


----------



## beastaudio

Watch Magnificent 7 last night and enjoyed the movie even though I typically despise westerns. The very first bass effect (offscreen explosion) surprised me totally, I almost choked on my slice of pizza.


----------



## Scott Simonian

beastaudio said:


> Watch Magnificent 7 last night and enjoyed the movie even though I typically despise westerns*....now.*


----------



## beastaudio

Scott Simonian said:


>


That doesn't count...It's fully restored


----------



## MrGrey

*Ouija: Origin of Evil |2016| Graph

















*​


----------



## cuzed2

beastaudio said:


> Watch Magnificent 7 last night and enjoyed the movie even though I typically despise westerns. The very first bass effect (offscreen explosion) surprised me totally, I almost choked on my slice of pizza.


I'm a fan of good/classic westerns, and I have to say the new Magnificent 7 blew me away last night. This was the first serious test of my VBSS near field set-up, and I am still grinning


----------



## beastaudio

Is Morgan worth a buy? I've seen the PVA, but is the movie actually decent enough?


----------



## Patzig

beastaudio said:


> Is Morgan worth a buy? I've seen the PVA, but is the movie actually decent enough?


I thought so. Has some nice twists to it.


----------



## SonOfThor

Just found this thread, looks like I have some movies to watch or watch again now that I got my subs finished up.


----------



## newc33

Sekosche said:


> Finally watching Suicide Squad on bluray and like others have said, the bass is extremely well done for "just a 30Hz movie." The Redbox rental is in Atmos too; I'm happy to see Warner Brothers is keeping this up. I previously streamed a version with poor audio/video that turned me off to film almost entirely, but after all the positive feedback I'm glad I gave it a proper viewing...definitely makes my top 10 bass list for 2016. Deep Water Horizon and the Accountant (both release on bluray Jan. 10) are the only bass movies left on my to do list. Thanks everyone for your contributions here!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reminder! I need to pick the accountant up today as well as DWH. should be a good bass filled night


----------



## Mongo171

Anyone see "The Forest?" Would like to see what the graphs say. Good movie. New twists. A few more cobwebs knocked off the ceiling.


----------



## MrGrey

*Collide |2016| Graph
















*​


----------



## raynist

Be aware that the deep water horizon blu ray at Redbox doesn't have HD audio. It is lionsgate even though it doesn't say it on the disk. I did a chat session to get a free rental as this is going right back. Not even going to watch it.


----------



## Defcon

Into The Grizzly Maze (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1694021/?ref_=nv_sr_1) was on tv the other day, I was working in another room and the bass was disturbing me  Looks like a decent movie too.


----------



## paulfromtulsa

raynist said:


> Be aware that the deep water horizon blu ray at Redbox doesn't have HD audio. It is lionsgate even though it doesn't say it on the disk. I did a chat session to get a free rental as this is going right back. Not even going to watch it.


I have noticed some of the redbox movies I get don't have atmos or HD audio. Any idea why that is?


----------



## asere

paulfromtulsa said:


> I have noticed some of the redbox movies I get don't have atmos or HD audio. Any idea why that is?


The industry wants to save and have you buy. Lionsgate is notorious for that.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Simonian

asere said:


> The industry wants to save and have you buy. Lionsgate is notorious for that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



Funny cuz it costs MORE money to fabricate a rental version of their movies.


Likely done to tame/control/prevent pirating.


----------



## asere

Scott Simonian said:


> Funny cuz it costs MORE money to fabricate a rental version of their movies.
> 
> 
> Likely done to tame/control/prevent pirating.


Most likely but if it cost more to fabricate a rental there you have it. Eliminating Atmos etc saves them.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Simonian

It doesn't save them at all when they have made the mix already for the retail version.

Leaving it off the rental version does not save them anything.


----------



## beastaudio

Scott Simonian said:


> It doesn't save them at all when they have made the mix already for the retail version.
> 
> Leaving it off the rental version does not save them anything.


Doesn't save me any more money tho....that's all I care about, haha. Came home with $100 worth of 4 UHD movies today to test out..... Morgan, Accountant, DW Horizon, and Criminal (Regular Blu) which my folks suggested.


----------



## Scott Simonian

@beastaudio

Enjoy Deepwater Horizon. Enjoy it loud!


----------



## PioManiac

These both followed me home today 










a quick test drive of DWH once I got home was met with a emphatic *TTFSD!*









...and that was just the opening 5 minutes at -30 master volume 
in the basement (the missus waaaay up on the second floor) W-T-F?!?!

Can't wait for Saturday afternoon (when I get the house to myself),
Drop the big 120" screen and fire up the projector (and reference level Atmos) 

:devil:


----------



## subacabra

Have both of those coming tomorrow! Can't wait to fire everything up and shake the house!! Woot!


----------



## Sekosche

raynist said:


> Be aware that the deep water horizon blu ray at Redbox doesn't have HD audio. It is lionsgate even though it doesn't say it on the disk. I did a chat session to get a free rental as this is going right back. Not even going to watch it.


Well dang, I redboxed DWH and Morgan but haven't watched them yet. At least Lionsgate doesn't water down the audio on the retail bluray by offering the same track as the UHD. It doesn't bother me nearly as much when studios alter the rental audio as it does paying full retail for a bluray devoid of Atmos.


----------



## chucky7

Sekosche said:


> Well dang, I redboxed DWH and Morgan but haven't watched them yet. At least Lionsgate doesn't water down the audio on the retail bluray by offering the same track as the UHD. It doesn't bother me nearly as much when studios alter the rental audio as it does paying full retail for a bluray devoid of Atmos.


Oh my...

Is it me or do the sniper shots in the Accountant sound like cannonballs...


----------



## GPBURNS

johnnygrandis said:


> Bass feast for sure, very well done to. The story is a little mehh, but the audio is awesome!


League of Gods - 
Ya - film definitely saved some what by the audio - but pretty lame flic


----------



## BornSlippyZ

PioManiac said:


> These both followed me home today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a quick test drive of DWH once I got home was met with a emphatic *TTFSD!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and that was just the opening 5 minutes at -30 master volume
> 
> in the basement (the missus waaaay up on the second floor) W-T-F?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for Saturday afternoon (when I get the house to myself),
> 
> Drop the big 120" screen and fire up the projector (and reference level Atmos)
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:




Ha, good (or not ha!) that my wife does the same thing when she is home and I want to crank up a good bass flick! I only have two little 15" subs so I could imagine what my wife would think if I had some 18"s pounding away!

I have the Accountant up for this weekend and I will probably buy DWH soon. I saw DWH in the theater and I felt some really good moments in the auditorium so the BD must really kick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peterpack

Yeah Deepwater Horizon kicks like a Motherfo

not a bad movie either


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Deepwater Horizon. Lots of boom boom.....


----------



## audiofan1

Yeah! *Deep Water Horizon* definitely was a deep one but I can see were some found it boomy but I would say that was mostly due to a lack of overall upper bass punch or a much higher or boosted lower level. I liked the overall effect as it reminded me of the under lying ULF for Exodus gods and kings which lended itself well to that movie as well.


----------



## mthomas47

From time-to-time, I see people post that most contemporary movies have bass that is filtered at about 30Hz. That is not my experience at all. It seems to me that there is more low bass, and ULF content, than ever in new blockbuster, or action-type movies. I understand that low bass cannot easily be reproduced by typical movie theater sound systems, and that what we hear in the theater (other than in IMAX theaters) would not usually go below about 30Hz or 35Hz. But, I have thought just the opposite is true with respect to DVD's and BR's--more low bass and ULF now, than in the past.

For those of you who really track this sort of thing, what's the truth? More low bass and ULF now than 5 or 10 years ago, or less?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## beastaudio

mthomas47 said:


> From time-to-time, I see people post that most contemporary movies have bass that is filtered at about 30Hz. That is not my experience at all. It seems to me that there is more low bass, and ULF content, than ever in new blockbuster, or action-type movies. I understand that low bass cannot easily be reproduced by typical movie theater sound systems, and that what we hear in the theater (other than in IMAX theaters) would not usually go below about 30Hz or 35Hz. But, I have thought just the opposite is true with respect to DVD's and BR's--more low bass and ULF now, than in the past.
> 
> For those of you who really track this sort of thing, what's the truth? More low bass and ULF now than 5 or 10 years ago, or less?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


Blockbusters are now coming out left and right with the 30hz cliff. Considering that the "Benchmark" movies we continue to use for ULF are still _Hulk, War ot Worlds, HTTYD, etc._, all of which are approaching 10 years old or thereabouts, that it's been there at least that long. There are movies releasing still to this day that have excellent full bandwidth tracks on them, but what we are basically seeing is these fullbandwidth soundtracks just aren't coming out on the blockbusters like they used to. which is EXTREMELY unfortunate.


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

Was at Best Buy and stumbled across Expendables 3 in their $5 Blu Ray bin. I had remembered reading how the movie had excellent LFE and a good surround mix. Watched it tonight and it certainly was very good. Movie was a bit cheezy at points, but overall a good bass flick.


----------



## bgtighe23

beastaudio said:


> Blockbusters are now coming out left and right with the 30hz cliff. Considering that the "Benchmark" movies we continue to use for ULF are still _Hulk, War ot Worlds, HTTYD, etc._, all of which are approaching 10 years old or thereabouts, that it's been there at least that long. There are movies releasing still to this day that have excellent full bandwidth tracks on them, but what we are basically seeing is these fullbandwidth soundtracks just aren't coming out on the blockbusters like they used to. which is EXTREMELY unfortunate.


Im sure most of us really agree.
Do you have any opinion on why?

Is it just that the sound engineers are designing around the fact that most theaters can't reproduce ULF/lower LFE?
Are theaters pushing their equipment too far and not having HPFs?
Are they just "copying and pasting" and making small edits to take short cuts and not dive in and give us that lower octave?

I do know one thing. It's a terrible feeling when you are trying to anticipate some serious ULF because a scene is just begging for some and it just doesn't deliver..


----------



## bgtighe23

oh I also caved and order Deepwater Horizon


----------



## lizrussspike

bgtighe23 said:


> oh I also caved and order Deepwater Horizon


Good Call bgtighe23!
I rented it last night as me and the Mrs. watched it. Good flick and awesome bass


----------



## Foundation42

raynist said:


> Be aware that the deep water horizon blu ray at Redbox doesn't have HD audio. It is lionsgate even though it doesn't say it on the disk. I did a chat session to get a free rental as this is going right back. Not even going to watch it.


I wish I had been paying more attention - I just went through the same routine. I did watch it though, and even with just the 7.1 soundtrack it sounded good. I'll have to pick up the UHD version.


----------



## richsto

Foundation42 said:


> I wish I had been paying more attention - I just went through the same routine. I did watch it though, and even with just the 7.1 soundtrack it sounded good. I'll have to pick up the UHD version.


Even the Netflix version has only the 5.1 DD audio. Specifically avoided Redbox and put it on the queue at Netflix - spun it last last night and what a disappointment. Didn't give my new PB16 Ultra the workout I expected (whether that's due to the track or mix is another topic). It's rediculous that Lionsgate does this. Big thumbs down.


----------



## Sekosche

richsto said:


> Even the Netflix version has only the 5.1 DD audio. Specifically avoided Redbox and put it on the queue at Netflix - spun it last last night and what a disappointment. Didn't give my new PB16 Ultra the workout I expected (whether that's due to the track or mix is another topic). It's rediculous that Lionsgate does this. Big thumbs down.


I thought it was just me until reading these comments, but I had to watch the entire film at reference, and I never go that loud for an entire film, typically listening around -5 to -10MV. It seems the rental audio is mastered at a much lower volume and I would guess more poorly in 5.1 based on all these reports. Even at reference, I wasn't blown away by the bass from the Redbox disc, but it definitely had copious amounts.


----------



## PioManiac

I had the house to myself Saturday afternoon WOOHOO!
and watched Deepwater Horizon followed by the Accountant. (Both on 4K/UHD)

Deepwater was very impressive for Bass, Atmos effects, picture quality
and even for the movie itself, almost as good as 13 Hours.
The Accountant wasn't bad, but DWH was such a hard act to follow. 

...If you have both definitely watch the Accountant first. 
I think that was my 40th 4K/UHD purchase,
but the first with no immersive audio track 
(only DTS-MA 7.1 on that one )


----------



## newc33

Sekosche said:


> I thought it was just me until reading these comments, but I had to watch the entire film at reference, and I never go that loud for an entire film, typically listening around -5 to -10MV. It seems the rental audio is mastered at a much lower volume and I would guess more poorly in 5.1 based on all these reports. Even at reference, I wasn't blown away by the bass from the Redbox disc, but it definitely had copious amounts.


I would say your probably right about the film being mastered at a much lower level. I watched DWH last night with subs around -15 and it was pretty loud at even that volume. I was down to -20 or so by the end because I have a 5 year old who was sleeping


----------



## Sekosche

newc33 said:


> I would say your probably right about the film being mastered at a much lower level. I watched DWH last night with subs around -15 and it was pretty loud at even that volume. I was down to -20 or so by the end because I have a 5 year old who was sleeping


Think I'll pick up the Deep Water bluray while I'm in BB. I enjoyed the movie, and the fiance hasn't seen it yet so definitely worth a proper listen in full Atmos to help erase from my memory the sad excuse that was the rental audio.

Also, I'd like to thank Mixmaster for mentioning the $5 Expendables 3 bluray in the bin at BB, because a few weeks ago I picked up a combo with Expendables 1&2 for just $5 and have always heard the 3rd one has a nice Atmos mix. I couldn't bring myself to pay $20 just for the Atmos track...hopefully the bass is solid as well.


----------



## indebtbassfreak

Dumb question here about ULF differences between Regular dvd (but with a DTS option in the set up menu) vs Blue Ray vs 4K??

Lets take a well know movie scene,,, the pod uprising in War Of The Worlds that everyone raves about. Would there be a substantial noticeable difference playing this scene on the same system in the ULF frequencies? 

I have been buying most of my latest dvd's because of this thread (much appreciated) and am really enjoying the ULF and becoming more addicted. But i have read putting Atmos aside there may be more ULF in 4K than Blue ray???

Sorry if i posted in wrong thread but clearly a lot of movie experts here. Thank You.


----------



## Scott Simonian

indebtbassfreak said:


> Dumb question here about ULF differences between Regular dvd (but with a DTS option in the set up menu) vs Blue Ray vs 4K??
> 
> Lets take a well know movie scene,,, the pod uprising in War Of The Worlds that everyone raves about. Would there be a substantial noticeable difference playing this scene on the same system in the ULF frequencies?
> 
> I have been buying most of my latest dvd's because of this thread (much appreciated) and am really enjoying the ULF and becoming more addicted. But i have read putting Atmos aside there may be more ULF in 4K than Blue ray???
> 
> Sorry if i posted in wrong thread but clearly a lot of movie experts here. Thank You.



No. The home video format has nothing to do with bass or ULF content. It's all about the audio mix that is put on disc. Most of the time, the mix does not change from format to format. Occasionally, something does change (for whatever reason) and in these small chances there is a difference but again, it has nothing to do with the physical format (or codec used). It's all about the mix. Always.

You can have as much ULF in a dvd or laserdisc as you would in a Blu-ray or UHD. All these things are carriers for the audio mix.


----------



## indebtbassfreak

Ok thank you. I'll continue to use the best tool i've found to date (this thread). Really looking forward to The Arrival. Cheers!!


----------



## javanpohl

I got a bassage watching Don't Breath last night.


----------



## indebtbassfreak

I agree. Thats the movie that caused me to upgrade my sub again after just seven months. New sub arrives i think tomorrow. The ultra lows in Dont Breath will challenge IMO all but the best subs at reference levels.


----------



## SBuger

I posted how much I enjoyed the movie and bass in 'The BFG' last week. Was a fantastic movie to watch with the family. I think I've lost count how many times I've seen it with my 5 year old daughter now, but haven't tired of it yet LOL. I don't think I could ever get tired of the bass created from anything having to do with those Giants 

But we did finally move on and put another one in the mix last night for family viewing though, but not by my daughters choice. Ha ....I basically had to put the new movie in and just start playing it because she still wanted The BFG.

'Pete's Dragon' ...Yay another winner! If you guys have young'ins, be sure to give this one a go as well! Great family movie and fun bass, at least with NF's and TT's. Pretty much anytime the dragon was onscreen, which was quite often, it has some real nice full bodied sounding & feeling bass with impact .... wing flaps, stomps, landings, crashes, etc

I looked back at the graph a ways back here, looks like it has bass peaks around 25hz. No wonder it felt like it had some oomph, that's a fun area


----------



## MrGrey

*Operation Mekong |2016| Graph















*​


----------



## MKtheater

You need to watch more movies.


----------



## Sekosche

After loving the rental in Atmos, I just picked up Sully on bluray for $15 @ http://www.blu-ray.com/deals/?category=bluray

It's $24 at BB still.


----------



## Sekosche

After the horrible rental audio experience with Deepwater Horizon, I bought it on bluray. I wish I had busted out the SPL meter for the rental disc, because the bass alone was probably 15dB louder and better in every way on the HD track. I watched it again last night with the fiance at only -10mv, and the Atmos track was incredibly powerful, pressurized my room, and I was shocked how much was missing when listening at "reference volume" for the rental disc. I've never seen such a discrepancy in audio tracks before on the same medium, but I know that Lionsgate is known for watering down their rentals, but that's a bit extreme.

FYI, just noticed that the upcoming bluray release (Feb. 21) of the excellently reviewed Hacksaw Ridge is also from Lionsgate. I'm glad I'll be buying that one from the start.


----------



## mumps

Deepwater Horizon was the most fun I've had in my theater recently. And that's saying a LOT considering some of the bass monsters that have been released of late.

The Atmos mix in this movie is one of the best I've heard.

Chris


----------



## audiofan1

Sekosche said:


> After the horrible rental audio experience with Deepwater Horizon, I bought it on bluray. I wish I had busted out the SPL meter for the rental disc, because the bass alone was probably 15dB louder and better in every way on the HD track. I watched it again last night with the fiance at only -10mv, and the Atmos track was incredibly powerful, pressurized my room, and I was shocked how much was missing when listening at "reference volume" for the rental disc. I've never seen such a discrepancy in audio tracks before on the same medium, but I know that Lionsgate is known for watering down their rentals, but that's a bit extreme.
> 
> FYI, just noticed that the upcoming bluray release (Feb. 21) of the excellently reviewed Hacksaw Ridge is also from Lionsgate. I'm glad I'll be buying that one from the start.


 Well I guess that it explains it! I'm just glad it good enough to buy as the wife loved it as well,the Netflix rental I had was low volume as well and of course no Atmos. I'll revise my earlier post once I buy

Thanks


----------



## newc33

indebtbassfreak said:


> I agree. Thats the movie that caused me to upgrade my sub again after just seven months. New sub arrives i think tomorrow. The ultra lows in Dont Breath will challenge IMO all but the best subs at reference levels.


I watched don't breath at -5 and yes the bass is very demanding. Way overdone in the bass department but it's still very fun


----------



## indebtbassfreak

newc33 said:


> I watched don't breath at -5 and yes the bass is very demanding. Way overdone in the bass department but it's still very fun


 Just re watched with the S-1 and WOW what a difference. Yes weird bass in this movie at times ,but lots of low stuff that now i here like never before.


----------



## newc33

indebtbassfreak said:


> Just re watched with the S-1 and WOW what a difference. Yes weird bass in this movie at times ,but lots of low stuff that now i here like never before.


Any plans on going dual s1s?


----------



## indebtbassfreak

newc33 said:


> Any plans on going dual s1s?


 Damn these forms can cost money lol. Yes always thinking of duels.


----------



## newc33

indebtbassfreak said:


> Damn these forms can cost money lol. Yes always thinking of duels.


No kidding, I'm pretty sure at this point my system is worth more than my truck lol. It gets out of hand quick and the forums don't help! Hahah

I'm sure duals will be a sweet upgrade though and we'll worth it


----------



## indebtbassfreak

newc33 said:


> No kidding, I'm pretty sure at this point my system is worth more than my truck lol. It gets out of hand quick and the forums don't help! Hahah
> 
> I'm sure duals will be a sweet upgrade though and we'll worth it


 Add 40% then were talking my Canadian Cost lol.


----------



## newc33

indebtbassfreak said:


> Add 40% then were talking my Canadian Cost lol.


Didn't even think about that! Ouch!


----------



## mthomas47

bgtighe23 said:


> Im sure most of us really agree.
> Do you have any opinion on why?
> 
> Is it just that the sound engineers are designing around the fact that most theaters can't reproduce ULF/lower LFE?
> Are theaters pushing their equipment too far and not having HPFs?
> Are they just "copying and pasting" and making small edits to take short cuts and not dive in and give us that lower octave?
> 
> I do know one thing. It's a terrible feeling when you are trying to anticipate some serious ULF because a scene is just begging for some and it just doesn't deliver..


I thought I would bump this question, because if there is a trend toward less low bass in movies, it's a very disturbing trend. In about the last 5 years, we have been experiencing a serious proliferation in the number of subwoofers capable of producing low bass at high SPL. It is a bit of an arms race. And, it is more than ironic that the arms race might coincide with a reduction in the number of movies with very low bass.

It is conceivable to me that studios, which have an interest in the success of commercial theaters, might be putting some pressure on film mixers to filter out the bass


----------



## audiofan1

^^^

I would say for the most part the vast majority of movies containing Atmos mixes had substantial increases in non filtered movies with bass.Good movie mixes (bass included) fall into the same category of anything recorded of which I can tell you my reference list of both is nowhere near the number it should be.

In the end a sub par job is a sub par job


----------



## gworrel

Sekosche said:


> After the horrible rental audio experience with Deepwater Horizon, I bought it on bluray. I wish I had busted out the SPL meter for the rental disc, because the bass alone was probably 15dB louder and better in every way on the HD track. I watched it again last night with the fiance at only -10mv, and the Atmos track was incredibly powerful, pressurized my room, and I was shocked how much was missing when listening at "reference volume" for the rental disc. I've never seen such a discrepancy in audio tracks before on the same medium, but I know that Lionsgate is known for watering down their rentals, but that's a bit extreme.
> 
> FYI, just noticed that the upcoming bluray release (Feb. 21) of the excellently reviewed Hacksaw Ridge is also from Lionsgate. I'm glad I'll be buying that one from the start.


This seems inconsistent with Scott's comment above, which was that the audio mix does not usually change from format to format. I know that Lionsgate leaves off the lossless audio but does that necessarily change the sound dramatically? I don't know which is why I am asking. I know there are disagreements about the audibility of lossless audio compared to lossy depending on the bit rate. I usually rent from Netflix and sometimes Redbox, but I started a sub with 3dblurayrental for movies that Netflix does not have in blu-ray. I believe 3dblurayrental rents the retail version. I guess I could rent Deepwater Horizon from both and see for myself if there is a noticeable difference.


----------



## Sekosche

gworrel said:


> This seems inconsistent with Scott's comment above, which was that the audio mix does not usually change from format to format. I know that Lionsgate leaves off the lossless audio but does that necessarily change the sound dramatically? I don't know which is why I am asking. I know there are disagreements about the audibility of lossless audio compared to lossy depending on the bit rate. I usually rent from Netflix and sometimes Redbox, but I started a sub with 3dblurayrental for movies that Netflix does not have in blu-ray. I believe 3dblurayrental rents the retail version. I guess I could rent Deepwater Horizon from both and see for myself if there is a noticeable difference.


I agree that it doesn't make sense, but that's what I and several others have experienced with the rental disc for this particular movie. Based on all the excellent user feedback here, I knew this movie was supposed to have deep and plentiful bass; but something was wrong because I had to listen to the rental disc at reference for the entire film, which is a full 10dB louder than normal (occasionally I listen at -5 to -8), and the bass was still weaker than the retail disc. I don't care to rent it again just to measure, but something was definitely not right. It's peculiar indeed.

On another note, I just preordered Hacksaw Ridge and The Raid collection on bluray (only $13.49 for all 3 Raid movies!) from Amazon...now the waiting game for February.


----------



## audiofan1

gworrel said:


> This seems inconsistent with Scott's comment above, which was that the audio mix does not usually change from format to format. I know that Lionsgate leaves off the lossless audio but does that necessarily change the sound dramatically? I don't know which is why I am asking. I know there are disagreements about the audibility of lossless audio compared to lossy depending on the bit rate. I usually rent from Netflix and sometimes Redbox, but I started a sub with 3dblurayrental for movies that Netflix does not have in blu-ray. I believe 3dblurayrental rents the retail version. I guess I could rent Deepwater Horizon from both and see for myself if there is a noticeable difference.





Sekosche said:


> I agree that it doesn't make sense, but that's what I and several others have experienced with the rental disc for this particular movie. Based on all the excellent user feedback here, I knew this movie was supposed to have deep and plentiful bass; but something was wrong because I had to listen to the rental disc at reference for the entire film, which is a full 10dB louder than normal (occasionally I listen at -5 to -8), and the bass was still weaker than the retail disc. I don't care to rent it again just to measure, but something was definitely not right. It's peculiar indeed.
> 
> On another note, I just preordered Hacksaw Ridge and The Raid collection on bluray (only $13.49 for all 3 Raid movies!) from Amazon...now the waiting game for February.


 The rental level was very low and could've easily been watched at reference volume! I'll confirm once I buy the bluray with Atmos. This isn't the first time such a thing has happened


----------



## Alan P

Sekosche said:


> I agree that it doesn't make sense, but that's what I and several others have experienced with the rental disc for this particular movie. Based on all the excellent user feedback here, I knew this movie was supposed to have deep and plentiful bass; but something was wrong because I had to listen to the rental disc at reference for the entire film, which is a full 10dB louder than normal (occasionally I listen at -5 to -8), and the bass was still weaker than the retail disc. I don't care to rent it again just to measure, but something was definitely not right. It's peculiar indeed.
> 
> On another note, I just preordered Hacksaw Ridge and The Raid collection on bluray (only $13.49 for all 3 Raid movies!) from Amazon...now the waiting game for February.





audiofan1 said:


> The rental level was very low and could've easily been watched at reference volume! I'll confirm once I buy the bluray with Atmos. This isn't the first time such a thing has happened


Since the rental is Dolby Digital (I'm guessing, I never rented it), this may be activating the Dynamic Compression in your AVRs. I know DD does this on my Denon AVR unless you go in and disable that "feature". Once it is disabled, it will stay disabled for that format/source.

It could be called something else on your AVRs, and will only show up while playing DD content.


----------



## Sekosche

Alan P said:


> Since the rental is Dolby Digital (I'm guessing, I never rented it), this may be activating the Dynamic Compression in your AVRs. I know DD does this on my Denon AVR unless you go in and disable that "feature". Once it is disabled, it will stay disabled for that format/source.
> 
> It could be called something else on your AVRs, and will only show up while playing DD content.


Thanks Alan! I do remember reading this a while back for another movie and totally forgot about it. I did check my receiver at the time, and it was engaged for this other movie. This may have been the culprit for the Deepwater rental...now it's going to bug me.


----------



## newc33

Sekosche said:


> Thanks Alan! I do remember reading this a while back for another movie and totally forgot about it. I did check my receiver at the time, and it was engaged for this other movie. This may have been the culprit for the Deepwater rental...now it's going to bug me.


I never realized this was an issue. Thanks for the info. Never even occurred to me that some formats can auto change my settings


----------



## Alan P

newc33 said:


> I never realized this was an issue. Thanks for the info. Never even occurred to me that some formats can auto change my settings


Yup, I was quite annoyed when I found out about it a couple years back.


----------



## johnnygrandis

MKtheater said:


> You need to watch more movies.


We can't all be great!


----------



## tvuong

Jack Reacher: Never go back - Dissappointed


----------



## phatfreeza

Hi everyone,

I was testing out some of the recent movies from this thread today and I was wondering about one of the movies. I tested out The Accountant, Deepwater Horizon, Sully, and Magnificent 7. Everything sounded amazing ( The sniper rifle in the accountant was grin inducing!) except for Mag 7. The bass was simply not there. I was watching the scene with the gatling gun and it was very flat. The receiver lit up with DTS-HD Master and I could hear the subs working but it was nothing like any of the other movies I was watching. I couldn't feel the gunshots at all. Is it possible I have a bad disc? I feel like this is pretty unlikely. thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## cuzed2

phatfreeza said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was testing out some of the recent movies from this thread today and I was wondering about one of the movies. I tested out The Accountant, Deepwater Horizon, Sully, and Magnificent 7. Everything sounded amazing ( The sniper rifle in the accountant was grin inducing!) except for Mag 7. The bass was simply not there. I was watching the scene with the gatling gun and it was very flat. The receiver lit up with DTS-HD Master and I could hear the subs working but it was nothing like any of the other movies I was watching. I couldn't feel the gunshots at all. Is it possible I have a bad disc? I feel like this is pretty unlikely. thoughts? Thanks!


I had a different experience with Mag7, lots of chest thump and gun shots with plenty of punch.
I'm listening at -10, my set-up has 3 x 18" subs (VBBS - PA460s), one is near-field


----------



## lizrussspike

Yes! Mag 7 lost of great bass, especially when the horses are charging. Shoot, even the mines right from the start. Finally watched Sully last night, a great flick with god use of surrounds and good bass


----------



## Marc Alexander

With Mag7, could there be a difference between the DTS MA and Dolby True HD (Atmos)?


----------



## azz7686

Idk but I didn't hear or feel much in 7 either with my 2 18's. Other movies there was definitely a good rumble, The Accountant got replayed a lot with the sniper I actually was hitting in the red on my iNuke but man its awesome.


----------



## GPBURNS

tvuong said:


> Jack Reacher: Never go back - Dissappointed


film or audio


----------



## tvuong

^^ Both for me.


----------



## Kini62

azz7686 said:


> Idk but I didn't hear or feel much in 7 either with my 2 18's. Other movies there was definitely a good rumble, The Accountant got replayed a lot with the sniper I actually was hitting in the red on my iNuke but man its awesome.


Mag 7- lots of bass from the opening of the film through to the end. In fact some of the "thundering" cows and horses were actually over done. 

Great soundtrack all around.


----------



## phatfreeza

cuzed2 said:


> I had a different experience with Mag7, lots of chest thump and gun shots with plenty of punch.
> I'm listening at -10, my set-up has 3 x 18" subs (VBBS - PA460s), one is near-field





lizrussspike said:


> Yes! Mag 7 lost of great bass, especially when the horses are charging. Shoot, even the mines right from the start. Finally watched Sully last night, a great flick with god use of surrounds and good bass





Kini62 said:


> Mag 7- lots of bass from the opening of the film through to the end. In fact some of the "thundering" cows and horses were actually over done.
> 
> Great soundtrack all around.


alright... i guess i have to find another disc and see if its just the disc i have or something in my room causing this lack of bass. thanks


----------



## lizrussspike

Yea phatfreeza, you got to give that one another spin. Hopefully you get a better experience.


----------



## bori

GPBURNS said:


> film or audio


Same here. Very disappointed with movie. 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## lizrussspike

bori said:


> Same here. Very disappointed with movie.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


That is such a bummer Enjoyed the first Jack Reacher, and so much potential for the second. Looks like a pass on this one.


----------



## bori

lizrussspike said:


> That is such a bummer Enjoyed the first Jack Reacher, and so much potential for the second. Looks like a pass on this one.


I was also looking forward to this movie. Just because the first one was so good. But overall left me with a bad taste in my mouth. 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## MKtheater

johnnygrandis said:


> We can't all be great!


?
This was a reference to a movie, not subs or an individual but thanks.


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

azz7686 said:


> Idk but I didn't hear or feel much in 7 either with my 2 18's. Other movies there was definitely a good rumble, The Accountant got replayed a lot with the sniper I actually was hitting in the red on my iNuke but man its awesome.


I thought Magnificent 7 had some decent LFE moments, but overall didn't think it was very impressive. I did get out the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows Blu-Ray for my son this weekend. Let him watch it with the volume turned up pretty high and the subs on, which he likes as much as I do. I had to come back in the room after a while to see what was going on, since the kitchen walls were rattling. Ended up watching most of it and there was quite a lot of really impactful bass. Really gave my subs a workout. Nothing super low, but I was very impressed.


----------



## femi

Sully, Suicide Squad, Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice and Don't Breathe on blu-ray are all $9.99 at amazon.com
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M3UKER7/ref=crt_ewc_title_dp_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01INUND9I/ref=crt_ewc_title_dp_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DEBC7Q6/ref=pd_luc_rh_bxgy_01_04_t_ttl_lh?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/Dont-Breathe...&qid=1485171551&sr=1-2&keywords=don't+breathe


----------



## MrGrey

femi said:


> Sully, Suicide Squad and Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice on blu-ray are all $9.99 at amazon.com
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M3UKER7/ref=crt_ewc_title_dp_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01INUND9I/ref=crt_ewc_title_dp_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DEBC7Q6/ref=pd_luc_rh_bxgy_01_04_t_ttl_lh?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Nice! Time to visit Best Buy and price match these since they are directly from Amazon ✌😱. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## femi

MrGrey said:


> Nice! Time to visit Best Buy and price match these since they are directly from Amazon ✌😱.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Mr Grey, I edit my post and added Don't Breathe($9.99) as well.


----------



## MrGrey

femi said:


> Mr Grey, I edit my post and added Don't Breathe($9.99) as well.


Meh, once you seen that film its not really worth multiple views


----------



## MrGrey

WOW there is allot of big Blu-ray sales going on  Max price is $10

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_...954011&ie=UTF8&qid=1485172655&spIA=B007S0SFIY


----------



## newc33

MrGrey said:


> WOW there is allot of big Blu-ray sales going on  Max price is $10
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_...954011&ie=UTF8&qid=1485172655&spIA=B007S0SFIY


Nice! Might have to splurge on some of these


----------



## basshead81

MIX_MASTER_ICE said:


> I thought Magnificent 7 had some decent LFE moments, but overall didn't think it was very impressive. I did get out the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows Blu-Ray for my son this weekend. Let him watch it with the volume turned up pretty high and the subs on, which he likes as much as I do. I had to come back in the room after a while to see what was going on, since the kitchen walls were rattling. Ended up watching most of it and there was quite a lot of really impactful bass. Really gave my subs a workout. Nothing super low, but I was very impressed.


Ninja Turtles is not even close to M7...might have the neutered disk.


----------



## Sekosche

basshead81 said:


> Ninja Turtles is not even close to M7...might have the neutered disk.


The M7 rental is the same as the bluray (bought both) with a DTS-MA 7.1 track. It seems some people are just less impressed with Mag 7, though the bass graph speaks for itself. I enjoyed it more upon a second viewing, but still wasn't enamored with the soundtrack. I can't put my finger on why, but it seemed to lack dynamics; maybe because it was so over loaded with non stop bass in the fore and background, the levels never seemed to pop or wow me...who knows.

I'd agree that Ninja Turtles 2 bass was a step down from Mag 7, but NT2 does have a terrific and immersive Atmos track with great use of surround effects...but what Michael Bay production doesn't these days. The NT2 rental is also in Atmos.


----------



## audiofan1

basshead81 said:


> Ninja Turtles is not even close to M7...might have the neutered disk.





Sekosche said:


> The M7 rental is the same as the bluray (bought both) with a DTS-MA 7.1 track. It seems some people are just less impressed with Mag 7, though the bass graph speaks for itself. I enjoyed it more upon a second viewing, but still wasn't enamored with the soundtrack. I can't put my finger on why, but it seemed to lack dynamics; maybe because it was so over loaded with non stop bass in the fore and background, the levels never seemed to pop or wow me...who knows.
> 
> I'd agree that Ninja Turtles 2 bass was a step down from Mag 7, but NT2 does have a terrific and immersive Atmos track with great use of surround effects...but what Michael Bay production doesn't these days. The NT2 rental is also in Atmos.


Hmm! This has all been interesting on M7 I have this and Pete's Dragon on the way and will post back


----------



## beastaudio

audiofan1 said:


> Hmm! This has all been interesting on M7 I have this and Pete's Dragon on the way and will post back


The very first LFE effect had me about 6 inches out of my chair as I was not expecting that off-screen action so early.


----------



## Kini62

Watched "The Accountant" last night, streamed from Vudu so DD+. 

Another good movie with a great sound track, especially like mentioned the sniper rifle. 

I did find it odd that they gave the sniper rifle so much oomph but many of the scenes with handguns indoors were neutered. 

I'll be buying this once it hits the $10 rack.


----------



## Sekosche

beastaudio said:


> The very first LFE effect had me about 6 inches out of my chair as I was not expecting that off-screen action so early.


That was a nice use of offscreen effect. The dynamite scenes were great.


----------



## MIX_MASTER_ICE

Finally got around to buying/watching 13 Hours. Wow! Very powerful movie in both story and LFE. If you haven't already, pick it up or rent it.


----------



## newc33

MIX_MASTER_ICE said:


> Finally got around to buying/watching 13 Hours. Wow! Very powerful movie in both story and LFE. If you haven't already, pick it up or rent it.


That's one of my favorites! Not only for the amazing LFE but the movie itself is fantastic.


----------



## basshead81

MIX_MASTER_ICE said:


> Finally got around to buying/watching 13 Hours. Wow! Very powerful movie in both story and LFE. If you haven't already, pick it up or rent it.


13hours is definitely a good one.


----------



## GPBURNS

tvuong said:


> Jack Reacher: Never go back - Dissappointed


Yes -
viewed last night 
lame flic / lame audio


----------



## Sekosche

Great to see Sully, Deepwater, and 13 Hours in the latest Academy Award sound nods. Arrival is out Feb. 14th and Hacksaw Ridge the week after, so I'm excited to see those soon. As usual, the lists could be twice as long and still leave out a ton of well done soundtracks for the year. I'm assuming Hacksaw has some solid bass, so that makes the majority of nominations blockbuster films with excellent bass...good job Academy 

BEST SOUND EDITING
Arrival
Deepwater Horizon
Hacksaw Ridge
La La Land
Sully

BEST SOUND MIXING
Arrival
Hacksaw Ridge
La La Land
Rogue One: A Star Wars Story
13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi


----------



## chucky7

Oh no... I had high hopes for "Jack Reacher: Never Go Back"

Q: Why is the movie titled: Jack Reacher: Never Go Back?

A: Because he went black?


----------



## januza

chucky7 said:


> Oh no... I had high hopes for "Jack Reacher: Never Go Back"
> 
> Q: Why is the movie titled: Jack Reacher: Never Go Back?
> 
> A: Because he went black?




I really liked Reacher. But I was on a plane and was semi drunk. Might have been why 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

*Pete's Dragon*

The bass and mix was very well done and to the others with little one's around who gave it the nod just so you know my 3 yr old Grandson wanted to stop mid way through and play dragon and not horse Serous kid approval (adults as well as it was nostalgic) to say the least


----------



## MrGrey

Doctor Strange was visually insane 😱 out of curiosity I graphed the copy some may know of and it's 40hz but only 2ch so I totally hope the Blu-Ray is not like that bass wise😞

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sekosche

MrGrey said:


> Doctor Strange was visually insane 😱 out of curiosity I graphed the copy some may know of and it's 40hz but only 2ch so I totally hope the Blu-Ray is not like that bass wise😞
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


I can't say how deep the bass extends, but it was plentiful in the theater. Nearly every scene that involved manipulating demensional portals or the environment had copious amounts of bass...hopefully it's better on bluray than 40Hz!


----------



## MrGrey

Sekosche said:


> I can't say how deep the bass extends, but it was plentiful in the theater. Nearly every scene that involved manipulating demensional portals or the environment had copious amounts of bass...hopefully it's better on bluray than 40Hz!


If it's not I will freak out on anyone that says 40hz is enough after watching it 😂 that Star Trek Beyond 40hz mess should never happen again!! 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## lizrussspike

Sekosche said:


> I can't say how deep the bass extends, but it was plentiful in the theater. Nearly every scene that involved manipulating demensional portals or the environment had copious amounts of bass...hopefully it's better on bluray than 40Hz!


Agree Sekosch! I have high hopes for Doctor Strange. So Many moments that good amounts of bass.


----------



## SBuger

audiofan1 said:


> *Pete's Dragon*
> 
> The bass and mix was very well done and to the others with little one's around who gave it the nod just so you know my 3 yr old Grandson wanted to stop mid way through and play dragon and not horse Serous kid approval (adults as well as it was nostalgic) to say the least


+1 ..... Bass and mix were very well done. Lots of bass you could feel pretty much every time that dragon was on screen. My 5 year old loved the movie! Me and wife enjoyed it as well. If you have kids, Que this one up for sure


----------



## healthnut

MrGrey said:


> If it's not I will freak out on anyone that says 40hz is enough after watching it  that Star Trek Beyond 40hz mess should never happen again!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk




While I agree STB should never have been neutered in this way, the midbass on this film was first rate (watched it last night) . After reading through the "Nearfield MBM's for Increased Tactile Response" thread, I have implemented a ported midbass module directly behind my listening position and now the sort of limitations present in STB are not a problem. Highly recommended!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dominguez1

healthnut said:


> While I agree STB should never have been neutered in this way, the midbass on this film was first rate (watched it last night) . After reading through the "Nearfield MBM's for Increased Tactile Response" thread, I have implemented a ported midbass module directly behind my listening position and now the sort of limitations present in STB are not a problem. Highly recommended!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I posted the same experience a while back...before the nearfield MBM I would have stopped the movie mid way through, cursed, and hit this thread like everyone else did. 

With the MBM, it was actually enjoyable! 

Make no mistake, movies should never have a filter like this...but with the MBM at my back, I'm still able to enjoy the movie.


----------



## healthnut

dominguez1 said:


> I posted the same experience a while back...before the nearfield MBM I would have stopped the movie mid way through, cursed, and hit this thread like everyone else did.
> 
> 
> 
> With the MBM, it was actually enjoyable!
> 
> 
> 
> Make no mistake, movies should never have a filter like this...but with the MBM at my back, I'm still able to enjoy the movie.




Yes sir! And you have done many of us a great service through your pioneering efforts in midbass. You have truly advanced the state of the art for many of us. Many thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eightninesuited

Can someone update the title page? 


Some of the 5 star soundtrack would get ripped apart by the newer blu-ray mixes.


----------



## Scott Simonian

eightninesuited said:


> Can someone update the title page?
> 
> 
> Some of the 5 star soundtrack would get ripped apart by the newer blu-ray mixes.


Yeah, sure. I'll get right on it.


I think it's safe to say that this thread is no longer a kept _list_ of movies with official ratings for bass.

No, it's more of a bass *discussion* thread now....unofficially.


You want some more official scoring that is kept up to date, then you want: http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....equency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/


----------



## MrGrey

*Justice League Dark |2016| Graph

Rated R 

Holy mother of god! this one is genuinely dark man 
Good bass like ''Batman: Bad Blood'' |2016| below















*[/B]​


----------



## audiofan1

MrGrey said:


> *Justice League Dark |2016| Graph
> 
> Rated R
> 
> Holy mother of god! this one is genuinely dark man
> Good bass like ''Batman: Bad Blood'' |2016| below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/MbA8TKIeJ7g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Batman: Bad Blood |2016| Graph
> 
> Holy mother of bass gods!
> the punches, gunshots are mental and I'm only running two speakers while listening to music,
> i cant wait to watch this later on with the other speakers an sub on. BUY!!
> 
> This is PG-13
> not even batgirl gets pampered, she got thrown and slapped around like a man lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-0bQpHlpdQ
> *​


Sold


----------



## MikeR397

Not a movie, but season 1, episode 9, at 22:25 in the grand tour on amazon, has my dual cap 1400's rattling the shiiiiiit out of doors and my skull. Reminds me of the bass drop in the opening scene of LOTR battle scene when the ring is cut off. 

Secure your valuables, try it, and lmk how the pokey car show does


----------



## basshead81

Just finished up The Accountant....Not a ton of bass, but the over all mix was good. .50 Cal scenes were the best. However I really enjoyed the movie overall. Did not read many comment on this one...Thoughts?


----------



## dlbeck

basshead81 said:


> Just finished up The Accountant....Not a ton of bass, but the over all mix was good. .50 Cal scenes were the best. However I really enjoyed the movie overall. Did not read many comment on this one...Thoughts?


+1 Enjoyed the movie as well and the surround mix was really good...from dialogue to gunshots the surrounds were in use a lot more than your average movie...kinda like Mazerunner. Also seemed like this movie had a lost of bass mixed in the surrounds...not sure how low but felt like it. And yes the 50 cal scene around 1:40:00 was awesome!


----------



## bgtighe23

SBuger said:


> +1 ..... Bass and mix were very well done. Lots of bass you could feel pretty much every time that dragon was on screen. My 5 year old loved the movie! Me and wife enjoyed it as well. If you have kids, Que this one up for sure


Kids?
I grew up watching the original, you bet I'm going to watch this for myself!

(same with jungle book )


----------



## ronin22

dlbeck said:


> +1 Enjoyed the movie as well and the surround mix was really good...from dialogue to gunshots the surrounds were in use a lot more than your average movie...kinda like Mazerunner. Also seemed like this movie had a lost of bass mixed in the surrounds...not sure how low but felt like it. And yes the 50 cal scene around 1:40:00 was awesome!


I'm really curious about the scene where he was shooting the melons with the Barrett....anybody know bass response on the second shot he took? That one REALLY shook everything. Thanks


----------



## notnyt

Shooting an actual 50bmg is like getting smacked in the face a little with the brake. I need to watch this and see how they translated it to movie sound


----------



## audiofan1

*Magnificent 7*

Let me start off by saying how much I enjoyed this remake as a good Western is something I've liked since my youth. If discussing its bass prowess and were it falls into well that would be for me Reference! Why ! well that would take the audiophile gamut of words that some around here cringe but for me that's "starting and stopping on a dime" "proper decay" with no over hang or nary a hint of boomieness or ringing ! oh yeah! let's not forget articulation The bass was indeed powerful and extended and filled the room like few can, yes my friends it gets deep just beautiful from top to bottom. Just to reiterate yet again about Sony pictures and *No* filters just check their record as of late and it seems as reliable as a good Cruise flick.In short guys what we have here is movie with reference bass, reference dialog and reference sound design! My only regret is I didn't do a blind buy

Yes it was even better than Sully


----------



## dominguez1

audiofan1 said:


> *Magnificent 7*
> 
> Let me start off by saying how much I enjoyed this remake as a good Western is something I've liked since my youth. If discussing its bass prowess and were it falls into well that would be for me Reference! Why ! well that would take the audiophile gamut of words that some around here cringe but for me that's "starting and stopping on a dime" "proper decay" with no over hang or nary a hint of boomieness or ringing ! oh yeah! let's not forget articulation The bass was indeed powerful and extended and filled the room like few can, yes my friends it gets deep just beautiful from top to bottom. Just to reiterate yet again about Sony pictures and *No* filters just check their record as of late and it seems as reliable as a good Cruise flick.In short guys what we have here is movie with reference bass, reference dialog and reference sound design! My only regret is I didn't do a blind buy
> 
> Yes it was even better than Sully


Nice...did you rent from Redbox? Was it an Atmos mix for the rental?

I picked up Deepwater Horizon at Redbox...it was a 5.1 mix, decent ULF, but the dynamics were horrible, IMO.


----------



## terminal33

audiofan1 said:


> *Magnificent 7*
> 
> Let me start off by saying how much I enjoyed this remake as a good Western is something I've liked since my youth. If discussing its bass prowess and were it falls into well that would be for me Reference! Why ! well that would take the audiophile gamut of words that some around here cringe but for me that's "starting and stopping on a dime" "proper decay" with no over hang or nary a hint of boomieness or ringing ! oh yeah! let's not forget articulation The bass was indeed powerful and extended and filled the room like few can, yes my friends it gets deep just beautiful from top to bottom. Just to reiterate yet again about Sony pictures and *No* filters just check their record as of late and it seems as reliable as a good Cruise flick.In short guys what we have here is movie with reference bass, reference dialog and reference sound design! My only regret is I didn't do a blind buy
> 
> Yes it was even better than Sully


Hmm, as with a few others in here, I wasn't super impressed with M7 bass. I actually enjoyed Sully more. I'll have to give it another viewing and perhaps turn it up a bit.


----------



## basshead81

terminal33 said:


> Hmm, as with a few others in here, I wasn't super impressed with M7 bass. I actually enjoyed Sully more. I'll have to give it another viewing and perhaps turn it up a bit.


You won't be impressed with this flick unless your system is capable of clean reference playback...and if it is, TURN IT UP!! It is easily one of the top 5 reference level sound tracks of 2016 imo.


----------



## asere

Suicide Squad was better then I expected. The bass though was not the best as far as wall rattle. 
Anyone have the graph here?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

ronin22 said:


> I'm really curious about the scene where he was shooting the melons with the Barrett....anybody know bass response on the second shot he took? That one REALLY shook everything. Thanks


Which movie is this?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dlbeck

asere said:


> Which movie is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


The accountant.


----------



## Toe

asere said:


> Suicide Squad was better then I expected. The bass though was not the best as far as wall rattle.
> Anyone have the graph here?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


LOVED the bass track on Suicide Squad. Not the deepest as it clearly did not have the extension of the deeper bass movies, but it really didn't matter for me because it was so well done otherwise. Not to mention it was a complete and total bass fest which is my favorite type of low end experience.  I ended up buying it after renting it twice and looking forward to checking out the extended version. Definitely my favorite overall bass experience in a number of months. As mentioned, reminiscent of Pacific Rim which is an all time fav of mine for bass (even though it doesn't dig as deep as some), although it probably fell just a hair shy overall of that film as far as low end goes. 

Also watched Sully and M7 in the last month and thought Sully was the better bass and overall audio track of those two. I didn't have any complaints with M7 at all, I just didn't come away from it blown away like some here. The most memorable bass scenes IMO were the


Spoiler



horses galloping up to battle near the end. Also the opening scene caught you off guard in a great way and the gattling gun action at the end


. From some of the talk here though I was expecting a bass fest which it wasn't. Again though, nothing to complain about as the bass was clearly hitting into the ~20hz area as the graph shows and hit in all the right spots and the audio was well done overall. I also didn't care for the film, so glad I rented. Sully though was just so convincing as far as the plane scenes went and the room pressurization was so intense it really felt like you were in the plane.  Just a really well done audio track all around IMO. 

Planning on Deepwater Horizon for Fri night and will probably just blind buy as it sounds like the rental audio is clearly a different mix, at least from the comments here. Has anyone graphed the lossy DD 5.1 track to confirm if it is indeed a different mix compared to the lossless Atmos track?


----------



## bouf0010

asere said:


> Which movie is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




The Accountant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sekosche

Toe said:


> LOVED the bass track on Suicide Squad. Not to mention it was a complete and total bass fest which is my favorite type of low end experience. Definitely my favorite overall bass experience in a number of months. As mentioned, reminiscent of Pacific Rim which is an all time fav of mine for bass (even though it doesn't dig as deep as some), although it probably fell just a hair shy overall of that film as far as low end goes.
> 
> Also watched Sully and M7 in the last month and thought Sully was the better bass and overall audio track of those two. I didn't have any complaints with M7 at all, I just didn't come away from it blown away like some here. Sully though was just so convincing as far as the plane scenes went and the room pressurization was so intense it really felt like you were in the plane.  Just a really well done audio track all around IMO.
> 
> Planning on Deepwater Horizon for Fri night and will probably just blind buy as it sounds like the rental audio is clearly a different mix, at least from the comments here. Has anyone graphed the lossy DD 5.1 track to confirm if it is indeed a different mix compared to the lossless Atmos track?


I think you and I share very similar bass and/or audio taste, as I agree with you on all of this. It's definitely a matter of opinion and preference which movies blow our hair back. Overall, I think 2016 was a great year for bass movies.

I'm not sure the Deepwater Horizon rental has truly neutered audio, but as Alan P brought up, dynamic compression will auto engage on certain receivers with dolby digital tracks, and I and most everyone that rented it experienced this. The next person brave enough to rent Deepwater Horizon should look to see if dynamic compression auto enables (it can be disabled). It had a terrific Atmos mix on the retail version with stupid amounts of bass.


----------



## Toe

Sekosche said:


> I think you and I share very similar bass and/or audio taste, as I agree with you on all of this. It's definitely a matter of opinion and preference which movies blow our hair back. Overall, I think 2016 was a great year for bass movies.
> 
> I'm not sure the Deepwater Horizon rental has truly neutered audio, but as Alan P brought up, dynamic compression will auto engage on certain receivers with dolby digital tracks, and I and most everyone that rented it experienced this. The next person brave enough to rent Deepwater Horizon should look to see if dynamic compression auto enables (it can be disabled). It had a terrific Atmos mix on the retail version with stupid amounts of bass.


While my Onkyo 885 doesn't have that problem with DD tracks, it does default to "Auto" for TrueHD tracks which in a few isolated cases (Iron Man being the first one as I remember) gets triggered to "On". The thing that sucks is even when you go into this series of preamps/receivers and turn it to Off, it will automatically go back to Auto once the power is shut off and you have to change it back to off each and every time you power back up for a TrueHD track. Not a big deal at this point as it just has become part of my setup ritual to go in real quick and turn this to off when a TrueHD track comes up, but annoying all the same and I believe this was fixed with the updated and more recent Onkyo models. 

Thanks for the Deepwater report. I'm just going to buy it and not chance it!


----------



## audiofan1

dominguez1 said:


> Nice...did you rent from Redbox? Was it an Atmos mix for the rental?
> 
> I picked up Deepwater Horizon at Redbox...it was a 5.1 mix, decent ULF, but the dynamics were horrible, IMO.


It was a Netflix rental and DTS MA 7.1  As for Deep water Horizon/ I came away with the same feeling, not so much with the bass but everything else sounded as though it lacked dynamics, it was a Netflix rental as well and I'm going to get the Atmos version and post back on it.



terminal33 said:


> Hmm, as with a few others in here, I wasn't super impressed with M7 bass. I actually enjoyed Sully more. I'll have to give it another viewing and perhaps turn it up a bit.


Even upon its start and at a modest volume level one could tell, "I'm in for a treat" Of course I ticked it up a few more notches and as with any movie with a soundtrack this good it only got better.



basshead81 said:


> You won't be impressed with this flick unless your system is capable of clean reference playback...and if it is, TURN IT UP!! It is easily one of the top 5 reference level sound tracks of 2016 imo.


Can't say you didn't try to tell us that


----------



## Rizob

Anyone with Netflix should check out the movie Spectral. I don't know how low it goes but there is lots of decent bass throughout, and after lowering expectations from what I heard from others I found it to be a fairly enjoyable 'B' movie as well.


----------



## MrGrey

Rizob said:


> Anyone with Netflix should check out the movie Spectral. I don't know how low it goes but there is lots of decent bass throughout, and after lowering expectations from what I heard from others I found it to be a fairly enjoyable 'B' movie as well.


Yeah i graphed it and i loved that film! Perfectly casted film✌ some of my favorite actors.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizob

MrGrey said:


> Yeah i graphed it and i loved that film! Perfectly casted film✌ some of my favorite actors.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Just searched and seen your graph, not sure how I missed that before! Yeah there were a lot of recognisable faces in there; dude from The Pacific, lady from The Newsroom etc.


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


> Yeah i graphed it and i loved that film! Perfectly casted film✌ some of my favorite actors.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


How low does it extend?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

asere said:


> How low does it extend?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


>


Thank you. Too bad it has that dreadful 30hz drop.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Do all of the Resident Evil movies have great bass?


----------



## coolrda

dominguez1 said:


> Nice...did you rent from Redbox? Was it an Atmos mix for the rental?
> 
> I picked up Deepwater Horizon at Redbox...it was a 5.1 mix, decent ULF, but the dynamics were horrible, IMO.


That sucks about Redbox. That soundtrack in Atmos was a MONSTER. Seamless from top to bottom in both frequency and spatially and we watched this at -23. Now the huge dropout near the end sucked.


----------



## coolrda

Rizob said:


> Anyone with Netflix should check out the movie Spectral. I don't know how low it goes but there is lots of decent bass throughout, and after lowering expectations from what I heard from others I found it to be a fairly enjoyable 'B' movie as well.


Good movie. Actually this was slated for theatrical release last August by Universal and probably would have done ok but then they sold it to Netflix instead hence the high production value. Only watched on my pad but will watch again soon.


----------



## asere

Atmos/DTS:X has more bass then DD/DTS HD Master?
I was told it's all the same in the bass department.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## newc33

Hey guys I know I'm not little late on the topic but I've been reading about the mixed views on magnificent 7, so I re watched it today. 

I tried to pick a volume that was loud but still within the limits of many people's systems. I chose to watch with my subs at -5 from reference using the blu ray dts master 7.1 track.

There is no other way to put it. This movie has some of the best most accurate bass I have ever heard. The quality is absolutely amazing. Honestly everything about this movie is great. From the acting to the story line to audio it's superb IMO. even at only -5 from ref there was a few parts that had even my quad t18s flexing pretty good with monster ULF. I noted a few specific scenes that particularly pounced my room with bass. 

56:36

1:28:25-1:28:40 ish

1:36:40-1:38:35

Anyone who doesn't get much from their subs during these parts either has a bad disc/soundtrack or they just don't have a capable enough system. Obviously there are tons of other great moments of LFE in this but these were a few that really stood out. 

Honestly this is some of the best quality LFE I have heard in a long time! When bass should be there it is! When it needs to be more subtle it IS! 

I could go on forever about this movie but I'm trying to keep it bass related due to the topic.

I give this movie an absolute 10 out of 10 in every category! No doubt it became one of if not my favorite movie/bass movie of the year! FANTASTIC!


----------



## Scott Simonian

asere said:


> Atmos/DTS:X has more bass then DD/DTS HD Master?
> I was told it's all the same in the bass department.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk













The codec does not change the bass.


----------



## asere

Scott Simonian said:


> The codec does not change the bass.


I agree. I was asking, not saying that it changes the bass. Someone here earlier mentioned the bass was better with Atmos that's why I asked.
I didn't think there was a change either.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## newc33

After M7 I'm on a bass frenzie Lol!

13 hours is up next!


----------



## Toe

It's always interesting how subjective movies are. Even with the audio (which wasn't THAT good IMO and my system is plenty capable, but I respect everyone's else's opinion) I barely made it all the way through M7. The movie simply did not do much for me at all. Different strokes and all that though.

Having said all that, this is all coming from one of the only guys who actually likes Frankenstein's Army as far as the film itself goes, so what the hell do I know!


----------



## newc33

Toe said:


> It's always interesting how subjective movies are. Even with the audio (which wasn't THAT good IMO and my system is plenty capable, but I respect everyone's else's opinion) I barely made it all the way through M7. The movie simply did not do much for me at all. Different strokes and all that though.
> 
> Having said all that, this is all coming from one of the only guys who actually likes Frankenstein's Army as far as the film itself goes, so what the hell do I know!


To each their own! I loved it but hey I guess it's not a movie for everyone. I usually don't care for Western movies but really fell in love with this one! 

Nothing wrong the fact that you didn't care for it, iv felt the same way about other films people raved about.


----------



## Toe

newc33 said:


> To each their own! I loved it but hey I guess it's not a movie for everyone. I usually don't care for Western movies but really fell in love with this one!
> 
> Nothing wrong the fact that you didn't care for it, iv felt the same way about other films people raved about.


One thing I did love though (sorry this is off topic) is that Random Access Memories disc you recommended to me last month.  Keep forgetting to thank you for the rec! Don't know that I have heard a stereo disc with such a WIDE soundstage as this one and really made my 210s shine! I think this was the first 2 channel disc (had this happen again a few nights ago with the Tron Legacy Reconfigured CD) where I experienced the sensation that my surrounds were engaged at times as some have talked about in the PSA speaker thread. Great bass as well.


----------



## newc33

Toe said:


> One thing I did love though (sorry this is off topic) is that Random Access Memories disc you recommended to me last month.  Keep forgetting to thank you for the rec! Don't know that I have heard a stereo disc with such a WIDE soundstage as this one and really made my 210s shine! I think this was the first 2 channel disc (had this happen again a few nights ago with the Tron Legacy Reconfigured CD) where I experienced the sensation that my surrounds were engaged at times as some have talked about in the PSA speaker thread. Great bass as well.


That's great to hear toe! One thing I hate doing is recommending people things only to find out they didn't like it. I feel like I wasted their money, and with what we just discussed everything is so subjective so it's hard to judge what people will like so I'm really glad to hear you liked it.

I agree with everything you said about the album. It really is phenomenal. From the wide sound stage to the feeling of having the surrounds engaged even when there no.t (I do most music listening in 2 channel also)

I'm not a big critical music person(if I was I'd have acoustic panels up rather than all the "decorations" on my walls) but I still know a good album when I hear it and this is one of my faves! 

My room is more for HT but I really wanted to put something together that play whatever I throw at it and so far I'm happy. If you have any music recommendations for me please don't hesitate to PM me!


----------



## indebtbassfreak

newc33 said:


> After M7 I'm on a bass frenzie Lol!
> 
> 13 hours is up next!


 I'm one that liked M7 and found times in that movie (horses running) unreal deep bass. And that was before my sub upgrade. I'm on the same (frenzie) as you re watching a lot of newer action movies and after re watching Deep water horizon today am blown away by the bass i can now reach. M7 is next!!


----------



## newc33

Now to get back on topic @Toe did you at least like 13 hours? Cause if not we have problems my friend! 

Kidding of course!


----------



## newc33

indebtbassfreak said:


> I'm one that liked M7 and found times in that movie (horses running) unreal deep bass. And that was before my sub upgrade. I'm on the same (frenzie) as you re watching a lot of newer action movies and after re watching Deep water horizon today am blown away by the bass i can now reach. M7 is next!!


Deep water horizon was another great bass flicked! Loved the movie and recommend a blind buy to anyone who hasn't seen it. I was a big fan. I prolly watched it 5 times at home already hahah


----------



## indebtbassfreak

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack your conversation.


----------



## indebtbassfreak

newc33 said:


> Deep water horizon was another great bass flicked! Loved the movie and recommend a blind buy to anyone who hasn't seen it. I was a big fan. I prolly watched it 5 times at home already hahah


 I've gone an ordered a couple older movies. Dark Night, Terminator Salvation as those had positive feedback


----------



## newc33

indebtbassfreak said:


> I've gone an ordered a couple older movies. Dark Night, Te5rminator Salvation as those had positive feedback


I think you will enjoy both! IMO dark night was a much better movie all together though


----------



## buddhamus

asere said:


> Atmos/DTS:X has more bass then DD/DTS HD Master?
> I was told it's all the same in the bass department.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I have Mad Max fury road... And I've switched between the dd track and the true HD track..... The true HD track definetly has a fk load more bass. I'm guessing this is not the case for all movies ... But I definetly noticed it heaps in Mad Max when I switched between the lossy codec to lossless. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Toe

newc33 said:


> Now to get back on topic @*Toe* did you at least like 13 hours? Cause if not we have problems my friend!
> 
> Kidding of course!


 
Very much agree with you on 13 Hours!  Excellent movie I thought!

Great to hear you liked Deepwater as well since I am doing a blind buy on that and we will watch Sat night. Looking forward to it!


----------



## bgtighe23

Toe said:


> Very much agree with you on 13 Hours!  Excellent movie I thought!
> 
> Great to hear you liked Deepwater as well since I am doing a blind buy on that and we will watch Sat night. Looking forward to it!


I saw 13 Hours in theaters twice and it was defiantly better the 2nd time around. 

I also purchased Deepwater Horizon as a blind buy, but I had some amazon gift card balance hanging around so I figured why not.
My step-dad is in the oilfield and was very interested in seeing the movie, just never did in theaters. so i lent him the DVD to watch on his TV speakers


----------



## lizrussspike

Toe said:


> Very much agree with you on 13 Hours!  Excellent movie I thought!
> 
> Great to hear you liked Deepwater as well since I am doing a blind buy on that and we will watch Sat night. Looking forward to it!


You should enjoy Deepwater Toe. good sound with some great bass. Even the wife watched that one with me.


----------



## beastaudio

asere said:


> I agree. I was asking, not saying that it changes the bass. Someone here earlier mentioned the bass was better with Atmos that's why I asked.
> I didn't think there was a change either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk





buddhamus said:


> I have Mad Max fury road... And I've switched between the dd track and the true HD track..... The true HD track definetly has a fk load more bass. I'm guessing this is not the case for all movies ... But I definetly noticed it heaps in Mad Max when I switched between the lossy codec to lossless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Perhaps another randomly engaged dynamic compression event that is causing the lossy codec to sound so much lower in bass. Double check your settings messing with the disc again just to make sure.


----------



## Scott Simonian

asere said:


> I agree. I was asking, not saying that it changes the bass. Someone here earlier mentioned the bass was better with Atmos that's why I asked.
> I didn't think there was a change either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Ah yes. I believe it was someone who rented Deepwater Horizon and didn't get the Atmos track.

I can't say as I have the retail version (and it's awesome) but either the other member: got the rental which wasn't Atmos and was also a different mix, hence the lacking bass, or placebo effects and/or setup related problem.


----------



## Scott Simonian

buddhamus said:


> I have Mad Max fury road... And I've switched between the dd track and the true HD track..... The true HD track definetly has a fk load more bass. I'm guessing this is not the case for all movies ... But I definetly noticed it heaps in Mad Max when I switched between the lossy codec to lossless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


The DD either has a different mix or you have a setup/calibration/configuration problem.

I know my previous AVR's have allowed different settings (like...everything almost) for every single kind of signal. I could have totally different set levels for Dolby Digital than I had for DTS and so on.


----------



## Alan P

Watched this this weekend and posted about it in the What We Watched thread:

He Never Died
OK, if you've never seen this, try to go in blind. I did, and I think I enjoyed it more because of it. I will tell you that this is one very different take on a well covered genre. Henry Rollins absolutely nails it and some of his lines had me laughing so hard I had to pause the movie so I didn't miss anything. As an added bonus, the bass was out of this world! A bit over the top at times, but lots of deep, low drones and hits throughout.


----------



## indebtbassfreak

Alan P said:


> Watched this this weekend and posted about it in the What We Watched thread:
> 
> He Never Died
> OK, if you've never seen this, try to go in blind. I did, and I think I enjoyed it more because of it. I will tell you that this is one very different take on a well covered genre. Henry Rollins absolutely nails it and some of his lines had me laughing so hard I had to pause the movie so I didn't miss anything. As an added bonus, the bass was out of this world! A bit over the top at times, but lots of deep, low drones and hits throughout.


 I watched your preview link and it had me laughing out loud as well. Never saw this movie or trailer before. Going to look for it on Amazon. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## Alan P

indebtbassfreak said:


> I watched your preview link and it had me laughing out loud as well. Never saw this movie or trailer before. Going to look for it on Amazon. Thanks for the chuckle.


Glad I piqued your interest, it's a very worthwhile film IMO.

However, I just now watched the trailer on IMDB for the first time and...yeah...it gives away WAAAY too much! Anyone else considering watching He Never Died, don't watch the trailer.


----------



## CCSchoch

After reading much of the past 4 pages of this thread, I came across people talking about dynamic compression and I have a question on how people have AVR settings. 

I am 1 month into having my new Denon 6300H AVR (coming from Onkyo TXNR809). After running Audyssey, I've always had my Dynamic EQ set to "ON" and Dynamic Volume set to off. 

I am sure there are a lot of opinions on what's right and not right, but (1) is this what people are talking about when talking about Dynamic Compression? and (2) are these the settings most people use?


----------



## beastaudio

CCSchoch said:


> After reading much of the past 4 pages of this thread, I came across people talking about dynamic compression and I have a question on how people have AVR settings.
> 
> I am 1 month into having my new Denon 6300H AVR (coming from Onkyo TXNR809). After running Audyssey, I've always had my Dynamic EQ set to "ON" and Dynamic Volume set to off.
> 
> I am sure there are a lot of opinions on what's right and not right, but (1) is this what people are talking about when talking about Dynamic Compression? and (2) are these the settings most people use?


Dynamic volume I would definitely suggest to keep off. Dynamic EQ is a personal decision really and kind of depends on what levels you typically watch movies at. Anywhere between -5 and reference and the difference is negligible, between -6 and -10 it makes some difference giving you a little more "Umph" down low, and -15 or more I would definitely suggest using it to drag some of that missing bass back up..... OR you do as some others do and just bump the subwoofer up 5-10dB and have what dynamic EQ basically does at -15 or higher, but you still get that same boost all the way up to, and past reference.

Dynamic compression is another separate setting from the above two. It comes into play depending on what the source type is and sometimes you just have to double check to see if it is on or not. I can't remember exactly how to get to that settings change, depending on your AVR model, so hopefully someone else can chime in there, perhaps @jdsmoothie can hook you up with that info. My guess is it is the same as all other D&M models.


----------



## CCSchoch

beastaudio said:


> Dynamic volume I would definitely suggest to keep off. Dynamic EQ is a personal decision really and kind of depends on what levels you typically watch movies at. Anywhere between -5 and reference and the difference is negligible, between -6 and -10 it makes some difference giving you a little more "Umph" down low, and -15 or more I would definitely suggest using it to drag some of that missing bass back up..... OR you do as some others do and just bump the subwoofer up 5-10dB and have what dynamic EQ basically does at -15 or higher, but you still get that same boost all the way up to, and past reference.
> 
> Dynamic compression is another separate setting from the above two. It comes into play depending on what the source type is and sometimes you just have to double check to see if it is on or not. I can't remember exactly how to get to that settings change, depending on your AVR model, so hopefully someone else can chime in there, perhaps @jdsmoothie can hook you up with that info. My guess is it is the same as all other D&M models.


Thanks, just looked up in the manual, it's w/in the surround parameter settings. 
Not sure what it defaults to and not sure what I have it set it. Will look at it tonight. 

I am in a house w/ no kids, so I listen to movies as loud as I can stand it!!! Imagine w/ these listening habits, I want to leave OFF. Am I thinking correct?

Manual states this, "The default setting is “Off”. When the input signal is the Dolby TrueHD or Dolby Atmos source, the default setting is “Auto”. "

So, does this mean if I want it OFF when I put in a BluRay w/ DD TrueHD or ATMOS I have to manually go in an set it to off? Or should I not even worry about it and leave alone?


----------



## beastaudio

CCSchoch said:


> Thanks, just looked up in the manual, it's w/in the surround parameter settings.
> Not sure what it defaults to and not sure what I have it set it. Will look at it tonight.
> 
> I am in a house w/ no kids, so I listen to movies as loud as I can stand it!!! Imagine w/ these listening habits, I want to leave OFF. Am I thinking correct?


Correct, to accomplish as much dynamic range as your system is capable, you will want to have it all off IMO.


----------



## Homebrew101

Toe said:


> Having said all that, this is all coming from one of the only guys who actually likes Frankenstein's Army as far as the film itself goes, so what the hell do I know!




Wow, then I must be about the only one that really liked M7 and Frankenstein's Army.


----------



## audiofan1

Homebrew101 said:


> Wow, then I must be about the only one that really liked M7 and Frankenstein's Army.


Nope

But Toe on the other hand is all on his lonesome not liking both:laugh:


----------



## lizrussspike

Alan P said:


> Glad I piqued your interest, it's a very worthwhile film IMO.
> 
> However, I just now watched the trailer on IMDB for the first time and...yeah...it gives away WAAAY too much! Anyone else considering watching He Never Died, don't watch the trailer.


Thanks Alan P. I will not watch the trailer, and I am a Henry Rollins fan. Will look for this for the weekend.


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Nope
> 
> But Toe on the other hand is all on his lonesome not liking both:laugh:


I think you misunderstood. It was just M7 I didn't like. I loved (and own) FA.


----------



## Alan P

lizrussspike said:


> Thanks Alan P. I will not watch the trailer, and I am a Henry Rollins fan. Will look for this for the weekend.


While I watched He Never Died on BR, I do see it is available for streaming on Netflix. I can't vouch for the audio or video quality on NF though.

Even the very short description on Netflix gives too much away IMO. Why do they do that?!


----------



## lizrussspike

Alan P said:


> While I watched He Never Died on BR, I do see it is available for streaming on Netflix. I can't vouch for the audio or video quality on NF though.
> 
> Even the very short description on Netflix gives too much away IMO. Why do they do that?!


Thanks again Alan P. I have watched a couple of shows on Netflix, one being Stranger Things, and the audio/bass is outstanding with my modest system. I remember the opening show and the stomping right into the elevator asking what the heck was that? I will look to give that a spin this weekend Alan P , and give some feedback


----------



## audiofan1

Toe said:


> I think you misunderstood. It was just M7 I didn't like. I loved (and own) FA.


 Not at all my friend! As I quote myself " not liking both" doesn't mean you didn't like one I know all to well how you love FA but no love for M7 , I however liked both so that puts you still on your lonesome Speaking of FA when was your last watch? It's been sometime for me as it seems their are just so many movies and I just have a hard time keeping up the days


----------



## Toe

audiofan1 said:


> Not at all my friend! As I quote myself " not liking both" doesn't mean you didn't like one I know all to well how you love FA but no love for M7 , I however liked both so that puts you still on your lonesome Speaking of FA when was your last watch? It's been sometime for me as it seems their are just so many movies and I just have a hard time keeping up the days


Ooooops....sorry! I misunderstood! 

I was waiting to watch that one again when I upgrade my kickers since that track overdrives them at times.

I'm with you though as far as too many movies/music not enough time. I'm definitely behind right now!


----------



## Archaea

CCSchoch said:


> Thanks, just looked up in the manual, it's w/in the surround parameter settings.
> Not sure what it defaults to and not sure what I have it set it. Will look at it tonight.
> 
> I am in a house w/ no kids, so I listen to movies as loud as I can stand it!!! Imagine w/ these listening habits, I want to leave OFF. Am I thinking correct?
> 
> Manual states this, "The default setting is “Off”. When the input signal is the Dolby TrueHD or Dolby Atmos source, the default setting is “Auto”. "
> 
> So, does this mean if I want it OFF when I put in a BluRay w/ DD TrueHD or ATMOS I have to manually go in an set it to off? Or should I not even worry about it and leave alone?




Keep in mind on my AVR (Denon X7200WA) it seems to reset this setting to Auto everytime I re-run Audyssey (which is far too often for a tinkerer like me). I'm becoming convinced these settings may also be per codec too!?!? (as I seem to think I've turned them off, and yet check and there they are back at auto or on again). So always go in and check that parameter with each different type of codec on your AVR after an Audyssey run. Of course this is probably AVR specific.


----------



## clarkkent06

I've been watching this thread for over a year, but I live in a townhouse so can't really use anything I have. However, I have a stockpile of blu rays ready, since I am buying a house and moving in on Feb 24th. It's kind of sad but being able to use my sub is maybe the most exciting part about the house for me lol


----------



## MrGrey

MrGrey said:


> *Operation Mekong |2016| Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/WrY6n0gDuAc
> *​


This movie is really intense and is well revived by the critics and i certainly really liked it✌. 

The bass is really well done and you can see by the graph its gets up to the 20hz range. The surrounds is really active and i love that!. 

The image quality is amazing and I've Always noticed that with these Chinese and Korean films the colors are really vivid, bright and perfectly focused which i love to see.

Also I'm spec junkie so i love when i see them push it to 96kHz 24bit which i only see this Chinese or Korean films😄✌ no American films especially the recent ones push it any higher than 48khz.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## lizrussspike

Toe said:


> Ooooops....sorry! I misunderstood!
> 
> I was waiting to watch that one again when I upgrade my kickers since that track overdrives them at times.
> 
> I'm with you though as far as too many movies/music not enough time. I'm definitely behind right now!


Toe,
What are you upgrading your kickers to?


----------



## Toe

lizrussspike said:


> Toe,
> What are you upgrading your kickers to?


I just need to add two more BKs (4 total) and a 2nd amp to get some headroom when watching at reference. Supposedly BK has more amps on the way, but if that doesn't happen will just add an inuke 3000 dsp amp which will drive the 4 BKs no prob.


----------



## lizrussspike

Interesting Toe, I have 2 currently. Would like to hear you thoughts once you plant the other 2 in your listening zone.


----------



## CCSchoch

Archaea said:


> Keep in mind on my AVR (Denon X7200WA) it seems to reset this setting to Auto everytime I re-run Audyssey (which is far too often for a tinkerer like me). I'm becoming convinced these settings may also be per codec too!?!? (as I seem to think I've turned them off, and yet check and there they are back at auto or on again). So always go in and check that parameter with each different type of codec on your AVR after an Audyssey run. Of course this is probably AVR specific.


I think it is specific because I've noticed things sounding differently from time to time on different codecs, or inputs and I go into Audyssey or Surround Parameter and the settings need to be updated. Once they're changed for that sound type / input (DD, DTS Etc Etc) it remembers it.

I am coming from Onkyo and I'd have to give Onkyo's setup on this a notch above Denon. On Onkyo you went into Input Setup, and for each input there were the list of audio types (DD, DTS, Stereo Etc Etc) and you could tell it how to output the sound you wanted, all on 1 screen, you could view how you have each sound type output for each input.

However, I do like the ability to tweak each speaker independently on the multi channel option on the Denon. Also, the 4 quick selects come in handy too, because I do like to listen to some music in Multi Channel format. On the Denon the rear and surrounds output are much to heavy so I like to lower their volume quite a bit so they don't drowned out the fronts / subs (I don't remember my Onkyo's being that way at all...the multi channel on the Onkyo everything blended together bettter IMO, but with the ability to lower the rears / surrounds I can achieve the sound I want...and the quick select allows me to do that for 4 different inputs).


----------



## Tom C

CCSchoch said:


> Thanks, just looked up in the manual, it's w/in the surround parameter settings.
> Not sure what it defaults to and not sure what I have it set it. Will look at it tonight.
> 
> I am in a house w/ no kids, so I listen to movies as loud as I can stand it!!! Imagine w/ these listening habits, I want to leave OFF. Am I thinking correct?
> 
> Manual states this, "The default setting is “Off”. When the input signal is the Dolby TrueHD or Dolby Atmos source, the default setting is “Auto”. "
> 
> So, does this mean if I want it OFF when I put in a BluRay w/ DD TrueHD or ATMOS I have to manually go in an set it to off? Or should I not even worry about it and leave alone?





Archaea said:


> Keep in mind on my AVR (Denon X7200WA) it seems to reset this setting to Auto everytime I re-run Audyssey (which is far too often for a tinkerer like me). I'm becoming convinced these settings may also be per codec too!?!? (as I seem to think I've turned them off, and yet check and there they are back at auto or on again). So always go in and check that parameter with each different type of codec on your AVR after an Audyssey run. Of course this is probably AVR specific.


I'm pretty sure that it's only the Dolby formats that triggers it. I set it to off and my 4200 remembers it, but periodically I recheck, especially after running Audyssey. I still remember the first time I watched Iron Man with my 3800 and wondered what the big deal was with the audio. Then I found later the DRC kicked in. Big difference when I turned it off and re watched Iron Man.


----------



## indebtbassfreak

Tom C said:


> I'm pretty sure that it's only the Dolby formats that triggers it. I set it to off and my 4200 remembers it, but periodically I recheck, especially after running Audyssey. I still remember the first time I watched Iron Man with my 3800 and wondered what the big deal was with the audio. Then I found later the DRC kicked in. Big difference when I turned it off and re watched Iron Man.


 Interesting topic! I dont recall my Integra having any Dynamic EQ settings. The only setting (option) that i've noticed and is only present if audyssey sets the mains to (full) range is (Double Bass) is that (dynamic EQ?). As soon as i manually set mains to 80Hz that feature disappears, and that setting stays no matter what playback setting i'm using. Is this feature standard on all AVR's? Mine is older so maybe doesn't have it, but based on how much it can effect sound quality i guess i better triple check.


----------



## mthomas47

indebtbassfreak said:


> Interesting topic! I dont recall my Integra having any Dynamic EQ settings. The only setting (option) that i've noticed and is only present if audyssey sets the mains to (full) range is (Double Bass) is that (dynamic EQ?). As soon as i manually set mains to 80Hz that feature disappears, and that setting stays no matter what playback setting i'm using. Is this feature standard on all AVR's? Mine is older so maybe doesn't have it, but based on how much it can effect sound quality i guess i better triple check.



Hi,

Double bass plays the same regular channel bass content through both your front speakers (set to Large) and your subs. Meanwhile, your subs still play the LFE channel as they normally would. In most systems, double bass results in more distorted bass.

DEQ is a separate piece of software, which boosts the bass (and upper treble) slightly in all of the channels, at below Reference volumes. We notice the bass boost more, which is about 2db per 5db below Reference. But, we can produce pretty much the same effect simply by adding a sub boost (seasoning to taste). Some people who have DEQ like it a lot, and some don't.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## indebtbassfreak

mthomas47 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Double bass plays the same regular channel bass content through both your front speakers (set to Large) and your subs. Meanwhile, your subs still play the LFE channel as they normally would. In most systems, double bass results in more distorted bass.
> 
> DEQ is a separate piece of software, which boosts the bass (and upper treble) slightly in all of the channels, at below Reference volumes. We notice the bass boost more, which is about 2db per 5db below Reference. But, we can produce pretty much the same effect simply by adding a sub boost (seasoning to taste). Some people who have DEQ like it a lot, and some don't.
> 
> Regards,
> Mike


 Ok thanks Mike. I guess my only concern is if my AVR was auto setting some compressed material to where i may not be getting the best sound quality. But i think i'm probably over thinking things. That seemed to be a concern from others.

On a side note, I read a post of you describing your mains having like three 12' drivers and multiple mid/tweeter drivers too? Was i reading that correctly? You must have your mains set at (full) range? If so what did you do to direct more LFE to your subs?


----------



## Alan P

indebtbassfreak said:


> Interesting topic! I dont recall my Integra having any Dynamic EQ settings. The only setting (option) that i've noticed and is only present if audyssey sets the mains to (full) range is (Double Bass) is that (dynamic EQ?). As soon as i manually set mains to 80Hz that feature disappears, and that setting stays no matter what playback setting i'm using. Is this feature standard on all AVR's? Mine is older so maybe doesn't have it, but based on how much it can effect sound quality i guess i better triple check.


What the recent posts have been discussing is Dynamic _Compression_, not Dynamic EQ. As Mike pointed out, these are two very different things.

Look for any sort of setting that mentions compression or "Night Mode", usually in the surround mode parameters.


----------



## indebtbassfreak

Alan P said:


> What the recent posts have been discussing is Dynamic _Compression_, not Dynamic EQ. As Mike pointed out, these are two very different things.
> 
> Look for any sort of setting that mentions compression or "Night Mode", usually in the surround mode parameters.


 Oh Ok thanks Alan,,,, yes i do have a (night) mode when using Dolby TrueHD only. The only other Re-EQ fuction is to soften material that may be harsh on the ears.


----------



## wse

Could you include the UHD 4K Blu Ray movies on your list please


----------



## PioManiac

wse said:


> Could you include the UHD 4K Blu Ray movies on your list please


Where have you been?

We discuss *all* new movies as they are released regardless of format

If you are referring to the OP, *lfe man* has been awol since 2014,
...so don't hold your breath on a list update LOL!


----------



## Shydow

Decided to give Don't Breathe a listen on my setup after having read several of you talking about it and... good grief man, I might buy that one just for "free" massages.

That first gunshot sequence was enough to make me start checking my walls for damage. Pretty decent, yet twisted, little flick as well. In fact on that note, I've probably talked myself into buying it whenever I catch it on a good sale. Thanks to so many good movies (story/plot wise) being heavily rolled off these days, I've got a couple of friends that have wondered "why my sub is so big." Don't Breathe will make for excellent demo material to explain why.


----------



## MrGrey

*Arrival |2016| Graph

*This movie deserves a blind no trailer watch! and the ratings are thought the roof.
if you know the director you know this movie isn't a weak delivery in anyway.

*
*Arrival delivers a must-see experience for fans of thinking person's sci-fi 

- **Rotten Tomatoes










*
*





*
​


----------



## tvuong

^^ I fell asleep watching it a couple night ago.


----------



## MrGrey

*The Monster |2016| Graph















*​


----------



## Alan P

^^^

I watched The Monster a couple weeks ago and it did have some good bass moments....nothing really sticks out in my mind as spectacular though. I did however really like the movie, had a lot of great character development so you really began to care about the mother and daughter stuck in the car. Also, no CG, it was practical effects only for the monster....in some scenes it didn't work so well, but overall I thought it was done pretty well.


----------



## mthomas47

indebtbassfreak said:


> Ok thanks Mike. I guess my only concern is if my AVR was auto setting some compressed material to where i may not be getting the best sound quality. But i think i'm probably over thinking things. That seemed to be a concern from others.
> 
> On a side note, I read a post of you describing your mains having like three 12' drivers and multiple mid/tweeter drivers too? Was i reading that correctly? You must have your mains set at (full) range? If so what did you do to direct more LFE to your subs?


Hi,

I'm sorry, but I must have missed your response earlier. I see that Alan has already addressed the first part. One pair of my speakers has four 12" woofers per speaker, and another pair has two 12" woofers per speaker. I definitely run my speakers full-range, without subs, for music. But, for movies, my speakers still can't compete with really good subs, and I want to enjoy all the ULF I can. So, for movies, I bass manage all of my speakers, and for these four largest ones, I use a 60Hz crossover. That seems to give me the best blend, and the best mid-bass, with my ported subs.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## indebtbassfreak

mthomas47 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sorry, but I must have missed your response earlier. I see that Alan has already addressed the first part. One pair of my speakers has four 12" woofers per speaker, and another pair has two 12" woofers per speaker. I definitely run my speakers full-range, without subs, for music. But, for movies, my speakers still can't compete with really good subs, and I want to enjoy all the ULF I can. So, for movies, I bass manage all of my speakers, and for these four largest ones, I use a 60Hz crossover. That seems to give me the best blend, and the best mid-bass, with my ported subs.
> 
> Regards,
> Mike


 Good god Mike are your mains custom made? Your listening experience must be beyond words and most budgets lol. I guess i shouldn't derail this thread but just (WOW).


----------



## mthomas47

indebtbassfreak said:


> Good god Mike are your mains custom made? Your listening experience must be beyond words and most budgets lol. I guess i shouldn't derail this thread but just (WOW).


Thank you very much! I honestly think that my music listening experience is about as good as it could be, although I give up a little bit in HT, due to my specific speaker positioning for music. The speakers are, in fact, somewhat customized. I have four pairs of vintage Bozak speakers, three pairs of which are currently in my audio system. They all have modern capacitors, and a couple of other embellishments. The two largest speakers are a pair of Concert Grands, and a pair of Symphonies. I love them for their fidelity and natural sound quality.  

Regards,
Mike


----------



## jamiebosco

Alan P said:


> Watched this this weekend and posted about it in the What We Watched thread:
> 
> He Never Died
> OK, if you've never seen this, try to go in blind. I did, and I think I enjoyed it more because of it. I will tell you that this is one very different take on a well covered genre. Henry Rollins absolutely nails it and some of his lines had me laughing so hard I had to pause the movie so I didn't miss anything. As an added bonus, the bass was out of this world! A bit over the top at times, but lots of deep, low drones and hits throughout.


Thanks for mentioning this movie! I watched it last night and loved it, I can tell it will be one I revisit many times in the future. 
And agreed, the bass was great. The surround channels were also well done IMHO,had me looking over my shoulder a few times


----------



## chucky7

Just watched The Arrival...

Interstellar is a Sci-fi movie and the Arrival is a drama with a touch of sci-fi.

Bass wise, it definitely lacks in quantity, and probably in quality as well, compared to Interstellar.


----------



## Sekosche

jamiebosco said:


> Thanks for mentioning this movie! I watched it last night and loved it, I can tell it will be one I revisit many times in the future.
> And agreed, the bass was great. The surround channels were also well done IMHO,had me looking over my shoulder a few times


I was perusing Netflix last night and came across this. I probably wouldn't have given it a second thought had I not read about it here. We thoroughly enjoyed it in all its absurdity (you'll understand after watching). Solid bass and audio for a Netflix indie film. Thanks for the nod!

Edit: He Never Died was the movie being discussed.


----------



## Sekosche

chucky7 said:


> Just watched The Arrival...
> 
> Interstellar is a Sci-fi movie and the Arrival is a drama with a touch of sci-fi.
> 
> Bass wise, it definitely lacks in quantity, and probably in quality as well, compared to Interstellar.


I heard Arrival is more about communication, and it's a common theme woven throughout. I won't go in expecting much in the bass department then, will wait a couple months for the BD release.


----------



## Sekosche

This next weekend John Wick 2 and The Lego Batman Movie open! I have high hopes for both audio content and quality in both films. I hope JW2 has even more bass scenes with authority in homage to the powerful club scene bass. My boy is out of town this week, so that gives me an excuse to watch JW2 instead of TLBM (I'd totally watch it without kids anyway)...though I'm installing a pair of Crowsons next weekend so not sure I'll want to leave the house. 😃

I wish my local Malco theaters had better audio. The nearest IMAX is 1.5 hours away, and while not a huge step up in bass, the over all audio presentation is much better.


----------



## lizrussspike

Sekosche said:


> I was perusing Netflix last night and came across this. I probably wouldn't have given it a second thought had I not read about it here. We thoroughly enjoyed it in all its absurdity (you'll understand after watching). Solid bass and audio for a Netflix indie film. Thanks for the nod!
> 
> Edit: He Never Died was the movie being discussed.


Yes Alan P! Thanks for the info on this. The audio and the Bass are great on this one! Wild flick, but not too surprising with Henry in it. 
I also did the Netflix thing as well Sekosche last night.

On another note....
Finally watched The Accountant, as was impressed! Great audio and bass again. This was really fun and it seemed with most of the gun shots wham right into the couch! Good flick. 
Thanks All.


----------



## januza

chucky7 said:


> Just watched The Arrival...
> 
> Interstellar is a Sci-fi movie and the Arrival is a drama with a touch of sci-fi.
> 
> Bass wise, it definitely lacks in quantity, and probably in quality as well, compared to Interstellar.




Wasn't impressed by Arrival at all. Very boring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sekosche

Watched Split tonight. Solid for an M. Night film but the bass was a tease. The movie opened with some fun bass, but was nearly devoid of bass again until the end. I hoped for a suspense/horror movie he would ratchet up the bass a little more.


----------



## chucky7

Sekosche said:


> I heard Arrival is more about communication, and it's a common theme woven throughout. I won't go in expecting much in the bass department then, will wait a couple months for the BD release.


It will be released on Feb 14, 2017.


----------



## Sekosche

chucky7 said:


> It will be released on Feb 14, 2017.


Ah good to know, it wasn't listed in the upcoming DVD releases on Flixter, so thought it was a ways out...that app isn't perfect. 

I've got Trolls coming this Tuesday; the stream I watched with the boy was low quality (fairly sure it had some decent bass), but the movie was surprisingly funny and creative for a family film with lots of musically gifted trolls.


----------



## Kini62

Late to the party but just watched Suicide Squad last night. 

Better movie than I was expecting. 

IMO it had a really good soundtrack, had to turn the bass down 2db at my normal listening level. It had a lot of bass.


----------



## Rizob

Thumbs up for Xmen Apocalypse! Watched it last night and enjoyed the bass and sound mix. Tonight I'm throwing on Deepwater Horizon.


----------



## Rizob

Well Deepwater Horizon didn't disappoint either! Within a few minutes you realise this one isn't going to mess about.


----------



## basshead81

Arrival was flat out weird....not sure how it received a 8 star rating.


----------



## MrGrey

*Hopefully the bass is good in S2 also this is such perfect show. *
this will without a doubt get a Blu-ray release like the other top shows on Netflix*.





*​


----------



## MrGrey

basshead81 said:


> Arrival was flat out weird....not sure how it received a 8 star rating.


Not everyone likes such films where it demands you to actually pay attention to what's going on and seriously think and connect the dots. Pretty much Everything was answered in this film just not in a way that takes away the joy of watching it again. This film is genuinely powerful and moving and it really deserves all the praise it's getting. considering the writer of the film is also the writer of the book, I think it was kept as honest as possible. I am already biting at the nails since my second viewing to have a conversation with my friend about this film since it was just released in Korea. I love movies where I can have a conversation about it for years to come like Fight Club, The Prestige, Memento and Birdman. in today's world of superhero movies and action flicks that are so shallow that you might not even watch the blu-ray you just paid $30-$40 for ever again I welcome these gems. So when a risk is taking with movies like this that actually delivers I support it 100%.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve544

*Bad Movie Bass*

I've been following this thread for a long time though I have not contributed to it. I was wondering about how many of you buy a movie for its bass alone even if the movie itself is bad. I know that 'bad' is a subjective judgement but I have read several participants in this thread who were jazzed about the bass reproduction in a film that they disliked. So, why spend good money on a lousy movie no matter how much bass there is?


----------



## galonzo

Steve544 said:


> I've been following this thread for a long time though I have not contributed to it. I was wondering about how many of you buy a movie for its bass alone even if the movie itself is bad. I know that 'bad' is a subjective judgement but I have read several participants in this thread who were jazzed about the bass reproduction in a film that they disliked. So, why spend good money on a lousy movie no matter how much bass there is?


Not trying to speak for everyone, but I'm guessing that most who frequent this thread find more value in a title that delivers quality, reference bass more than any other aspect of said title. In other words, the great bass track is _the_ top entertainment factor for those whom this is the case for. 

Myself, I'll check in here to see how much I can anticipate the bass should/will add to the experience as a whole with titles I might be interested in.


----------



## DrMichael

Just watched The Shallows again and forgot how good the bass was!


----------



## Rizob

MrGrey said:


> *Ghostbusters: Answer the Call Graph |2016|
> Extended Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Just finished watching this and was thinking throughout the film that it must drop off pretty quickly below 40hz! So I wasn't wrong. There's a few moments with a fair bit of output at the higher frequencies but it really could have done with digging a lot deeper.


And please don't judge me for owning this film!  It came free with my new UHD player so I wanted to give it a spin to check out the HDR and WCG, and for that it was very impressive.


----------



## MrGrey

Rizob said:


> Just finished watching this and was thinking throughout the film that it must drop off pretty quickly below 40hz! So I wasn't wrong. There's a few moments with a fair bit of output at the higher frequencies but it really could have done with digging a lot deeper.
> 
> 
> And please don't judge me for owning this film!  It came free with my new UHD player so I wanted to give it a spin to check out the HDR and WCG, and for that it was very impressive.


It's actually not as bad as I thought it would be 😂 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMFDMvsEnya

Arrival is fantastic film and an excellent change in pace to conventional Sci-Fi action fare. Also happy that it appears the bass is decent. 
Although not heavily bass oriented nor Sci-Fi themed but Hidden Figures has a few potential bits for some bass. Regardless also an excellent film.
Two gems for me in the last quarter of the year.

GB16 is one I had fun but it is an average film that is hindered by a weak script along with some odd choices in takes and the dynamic range is lacking, aka loud and lacks depth.


----------



## lizrussspike

Steve544 said:


> I've been following this thread for a long time though I have not contributed to it. I was wondering about how many of you buy a movie for its bass alone even if the movie itself is bad. I know that 'bad' is a subjective judgement but I have read several participants in this thread who were jazzed about the bass reproduction in a film that they disliked. So, why spend good money on a lousy movie no matter how much bass there is?


@Steve544 
It isn't how much $ you spend to me. It helps if someone identifies a flick with good bass or a bad flick with good bass. We all get informed, and then can make a choice to rent, buy or DEMO.
That is the other piece is that some of these great folks use these identified clips in movies to put together BASS Demo Discs! Thank God for those folks that have the time, patience, equipment, and knowledge for the rest of us to enjoy.


----------



## basshead81

MrGrey said:


> Not everyone likes such films where it demands you to actually pay attention to what's going on and seriously think and connect the dots. Pretty much Everything was answered in this film just not in a way that takes away the joy of watching it again. This film is genuinely powerful and moving and it really deserves all the praise it's getting. considering the writer of the film is also the writer of the book, I think it was kept as honest as possible. I am already biting at the nails since my second viewing to have a conversation with my friend about this film since it was just released in Korea. I love movies where I can have a conversation about it for years to come like Fight Club, The Prestige, Memento and Birdman. in today's world of superhero movies and action flicks that are so shallow that you might not even watch the blu-ray you just paid $30-$40 for ever again I welcome these gems. So when a risk is taking with movies like this that actually delivers I support it 100%.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Actually I love movies that actually make you think...Just not this one. 




Spoiler



What kills it for me is the beginning where it shows bits of her daughter's childhood(which appears at first to be past tense), then she gets sick and dies of cancer. Fast forward to the end and the it reveals that the past is actually her future and she opts to go down that path even though she has a choice. Now if I knew ahead of time my kid was going to get a terminal illness early in life and my spouse would leave me, I would change course in life. That is why I say it's wierd.




And to keep this on topic, this Flick was also anemic in bass content.


----------



## basshead81

PioManiac said:


> F$#@&!!!
> 
> Thanks for Spoiling the movie for all those who actually wait for the official Bluray release date. (Next Week)


Your Welcome!


----------



## tvuong

^^ Seriously? As a courtesy for folks who haven't watched this movie, I kindly ask you to either delete or place a spoiler tag in your post. TIA. I guess Piomaniac also needs to edit/delete his post too.


----------



## asere

PioManiac said:


> F$#@&!!!
> 
> Thanks for Spoiling the movie for all those who actually wait for the official Bluray release date. (Next Week)


I'm afraid to read with spoiler tag or not. What movie is this?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## basshead81

tvuong said:


> ^^ Seriously? As a courtesy for folks who haven't watched this movie, I kindly ask you to either delete or place a spoiler tag in your post. TIA. I guess Piomaniac also needs to edit/delete his post too.


Fixed...Although I do not see how my post spoiled the movie. There is a lot more involved with it then what I posted, but sense you asked nicely I went ahead and tagged it....However the thumbs down / mad face is a bunch of childish BS, I am surprised you liked that post.


----------



## basshead81

asere said:


> i'm afraid to read with spoiler tag or not. What movie is this?
> 
> Sent from my sm-g900p using tapatalk


* arrival*


----------



## asere

basshead81 said:


> * arrival*


Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tvuong

basshead81 said:


> Fixed...Although I do not see how my post spoiled the movie. There is a lot more involved with it then what I posted, but sense you asked nicely I went ahead and tagged it....However the thumbs down / mad face is a bunch of childish BS, I am surprised you liked that post.


Thanks. The 'like' given was my way of agreeing with him about your post.


----------



## Alan P

basshead81 said:


> Actually I love movies that actually make you think...Just not this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What kills it for me is the beginning where it shows bits of her daughter's childhood(which appears at first to be past tense), then she gets sick and dies of cancer. Fast forward to the end and the it reveals that the past is actually her future and she opts to go down that path even though she has a choice. Now if I knew ahead of time my kid was going to get a terminal illness early in life and my spouse would leave me, I would change course in life. That is why I say it's wierd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to keep this on topic, this Flick was also anemic in bass content.


I agree with the others BH...that is most definitely a BIG spoiler. Glad you wrapped it with tags now. 

I disagree with your spoiler comment though, IMO what you mentioned is not what ruined it for me, it is the exact opposite...it is the whole point of the movie. I absolutely loved Arrival! To each their own.


----------



## eightninesuited

Since this master list is very old, 


Can someone give me some War of the World type of material that was released in the last couple years? 


Looking for Deep and tactile bass that rivals War of the World.


----------



## iconrl

eightninesuited said:


> Since this master list is very old,
> 
> 
> Can someone give me some War of the World type of material that was released in the last couple years?
> 
> 
> Looking for Deep and tactile bass that rivals War of the World.


Here's a few of the newer releases in the last few months with some solid bass.

The Accountant
Don't Breath
Deep Water Horizon
Sully
Magnificent 7


----------



## MrGrey

eightninesuited said:


> Since this master list is very old,
> 
> 
> Can someone give me some War of the World type of material that was released in the last couple years?
> 
> 
> Looking for Deep and tactile bass that rivals War of the World.


Check out the *5-Star Films , **4.75-Star Films and **4.5-Star Films  *
*
http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index....equency-content-thread-films-games-music-etc/
*


----------



## Kini62

basshead81 said:


> Actually I love movies that actually make you think...Just not this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to keep this on topic, this Flick was also anemic in bass content.


+1 on both counts. 

Had a hard time staying awake, kept pausing to see how much time was left in the movie and hoping it was not much.


----------



## lizrussspike

Anyone near a Walmart looking to pick up Dredd for about $5:
https://slickdeals.net/f/9746640-dr...-digital-copy-ultraviolet-5-free-store-pickup


----------



## wse

basshead81 said:


> Arrival was flat out weird....not sure how it received a 8 star rating.


Is it an action movie or is it a pseudo intellectual boring movie?


----------



## MrGrey

wse said:


> Is it an action movie or is it a pseudo intellectual boring movie?


I can say without a doubt its not a pseudo intellectual film. it is based on a really good book. you don't have to drink tea in a dedicated book room in a golden robe with a butler on call in order to understand it. 

The film was very good to me because i am learning a new language and that is an important part of the book. it also involves determinism, and the Sapir–Whorf hypothesis, which is pretty interesting even if like me you may never fully understand it, it does make you think allot and is pretty awesome in some ways.

*If you do get to watch it turn it up a bit, better bass experience. *

*Story of Your Life* - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Your_Life

Awards

Winner of the 2000 Nebula Award for best novella
Winner of the 1999 Sturgeon Award
Short listed for the 1999 Tiptree Award
Ranked 10th on the 1999 Locus poll for best novella
Nominated for the 1999 Hugo Award for best novella


----------



## gworrel

MrGrey said:


> I can say without a doubt its not a pseudo intellectual film. it is based on a really good book. you don't have to drink tea in a dedicated book room in a golden robe with a butler on call in order to understand it.
> 
> The film was very good to me because i am learning a new language and that is an important part of the book. it also involves determinism, and the Sapir–Whorf hypothesis, which is pretty interesting even if like me you may never fully understand it, it does make you think allot and is pretty awesome in some ways.
> 
> *If you do get to watch it turn it up a bit, better bass experience. *
> 
> *Story of Your Life* - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Story_of_Your_Life
> 
> Awards
> 
> Winner of the 2000 Nebula Award for best novella
> Winner of the 1999 Sturgeon Award
> Short listed for the 1999 Tiptree Award
> Ranked 10th on the 1999 Locus poll for best novella
> Nominated for the 1999 Hugo Award for best novella


When I started seeing the positive movie reviews, I ordered the book and read the short story. It was interesting and I liked it, but I am still wondering how they made a movie out of it. I'm looking forward to seeing the movie when the Blu ray is available to rent. There are some other good stories in the book. "Tower of Babylon" is kind of amazing.


----------



## MrGrey

*Heat (1995) | Remastered |Graph|









*


----------



## newc33

MrGrey said:


> *Heat (1995) | Remastered |Graph|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://youtu.be/14oNcFxiVaQ​


Yuck!


----------



## MrGrey

*Those with an ATMOS setup might enjoy this read and video below from sound team on this film. * *


Hacksaw Ridge (Dolby Atmos)









* 

Via *Jeffrey Kauffman* @ blu-ray.com

Anyone wondering what all the fuss is about with regard to Dolby Atmos tracks might want to check out the audio on _Hacksaw Ridge_, for this Atmos track (with a Dolby TrueHD 7.1 core) is often viscerally amazing. Some of the most prominent Atmos effects come in the battle scenes, where the punch of bullets zinging toward the listener can almost be felt (I literally had a startle reaction, ducking a little, at one such effect). The pinpoint placement of effects is consistently astounding throughout this track and develops the intensity of the fight sequences extremely well. Rupert Gregson- Williams (brother of Harry) contributes a really beautiful and often very moving string drenched score that adds to the emotional ambience of the film and which spreads through the surround channels very effectively. Even in quieter moments, there is nice placement of ambient environmental effects, and dialogue is always rendered cleanly and clearly (with the possible exception of some of the understandably chaotic battle sequences, where "dialogue" takes a back seat to the carnage being depicted).​ 
*
"Hacksaw Ridge" sound team chats Oscar nominations for Mel Gibson WWII film *










*Trailer *





​


----------



## tvuong

^^ Hacksaw Ridge sounds amazing with just TrueHD7.1. Lots of sound coming from the sides and rears plus some awesome bass that got my couch shaken pretty good. A very well done all around mix, a very good and must own movie. :grin::grin:


----------



## alphaproject

tvuong said:


> ^^ Hacksaw Ridge sounds amazing with just TrueHD7.1. Lots of sound coming from the sides and rears plus some awesome bass that got my couch shaken pretty good. A very well done all around mix, a very good and must own movie. :grin::grin:


Indeed, even in just 5.1 it's insane.


This is a subwoofer lovers film once the battleships fire their guns. Literally...walls..everything was shaking as if those guns were in my room. Was amazing.


----------



## MrGrey

*Hacksaw Ridge (2016) Graph

Finally a film with killer bass and a well executed script


















*

Via *Jeffrey Kauffman* @ blu-ray.com

Anyone wondering what all the fuss is about with regard to Dolby Atmos tracks might want to check out the audio on _Hacksaw Ridge_, for this Atmos track (with a Dolby TrueHD 7.1 core) is often viscerally amazing. Some of the most prominent Atmos effects come in the battle scenes, where the punch of bullets zinging toward the listener can almost be felt (I literally had a startle reaction, ducking a little, at one such effect). The pinpoint placement of effects is consistently astounding throughout this track and develops the intensity of the fight sequences extremely well. Rupert Gregson- Williams (brother of Harry) contributes a really beautiful and often very moving string drenched score that adds to the emotional ambience of the film and which spreads through the surround channels very effectively. Even in quieter moments, there is nice placement of ambient environmental effects, and dialogue is always rendered cleanly and clearly (with the possible exception of some of the understandably chaotic battle sequences, where "dialogue" takes a back seat to the carnage being depicted).​ 
*
"Hacksaw Ridge" sound team chats Oscar nominations for Mel Gibson WWII film *


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


> *Hacksaw Ridge (2016) Graph
> 
> Finally a film with killer bass and a well executed script
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/s2-1hz1juBI
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Via *Jeffrey Kauffman* @ blu-ray.com
> 
> Anyone wondering what all the fuss is about with regard to Dolby Atmos tracks might want to check out the audio on _Hacksaw Ridge_, for this Atmos track (with a Dolby TrueHD 7.1 core) is often viscerally amazing. Some of the most prominent Atmos effects come in the battle scenes, where the punch of bullets zinging toward the listener can almost be felt (I literally had a startle reaction, ducking a little, at one such effect). The pinpoint placement of effects is consistently astounding throughout this track and develops the intensity of the fight sequences extremely well. Rupert Gregson- Williams (brother of Harry) contributes a really beautiful and often very moving string drenched score that adds to the emotional ambience of the film and which spreads through the surround channels very effectively. Even in quieter moments, there is nice placement of ambient environmental effects, and dialogue is always rendered cleanly and clearly (with the possible exception of some of the understandably chaotic battle sequences, where "dialogue" takes a back seat to the carnage being depicted).​
> *
> "Hacksaw Ridge" sound team chats Oscar nominations for Mel Gibson WWII film *
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/56jNdaOGRAM​


Wow that is an insane extension. Thanks for the graph.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## basshead81

Can't wait for this one...Looks like a good woofer workout!!


----------



## Sekosche

basshead81 said:


> Can't wait for this one...Looks like a good woofer workout!!


I don't preorder very often; but when I do, it's all about that bass...though I did just preorder Trolls for the boy. 

Hacksaw Ridge looks to impress on all A/V fronts.


----------



## audiofan1

Wow! look like a preorder for Hacksaw Ridge and the Arival


----------



## Reefdvr27

asere said:


> Wow that is an insane extension. Thanks for the graph.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


This is nice to hear. I seen this movie in a totally refurbished theater with QSC speakers and the surround was excellent. I was really impressed in the theater with what I heard. Will be picking this and Arrival on Tuesday morning.


----------



## Hopinater

Wow… that movies off the chain. Nice!


----------



## Marc Alexander

MrGrey said:


> *Heat (1995) | Remastered |Graph|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://youtu.be/14oNcFxiVaQ​





newc33 said:


> Yuck!


Always been one of my favorite movies. I don't ever remember this being filled with ULF but monstrous mid-bass. Does this new graph show that this new version is filtered vs any of the previous releases? 



> Don't let yourself get attached to anything you are not willing to walk out on in 30 seconds flat if you feel the heat around the corner.


----------



## MrGrey

Marc Alexander said:


> Always been one of my favorite movies. I don't ever remember this being filled with ULF but monstrous mid-bass. Does this new graph show that this new version is filtered vs any of the previous releases?


This is my first time viewing this film and its incredible and well written. the shootout scene is mental with the surround channels . i don't think this was ever graphed but there is a 4k version on the horizon so maybe it will have better bass, i will wait to see what blu-ray.com reviewer says when the compare both. *4K* - http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Heat-4K-Blu-ray/162890/


----------



## tanwn1

I stil have the laserdisc ac3 heat and bluray. I recall the laserdisc has more bass. Could this be there is a home mix and theatre mix version? 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## GPBURNS

MrGrey said:


> *Hacksaw Ridge (2016) Graph
> 
> Finally a film with killer bass and a well executed script
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/s2-1hz1juBI
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Via *Jeffrey Kauffman* @ blu-ray.com
> 
> Anyone wondering what all the fuss is about with regard to Dolby Atmos tracks might want to check out the audio on _Hacksaw Ridge_, for this Atmos track (with a Dolby TrueHD 7.1 core) is often viscerally amazing. Some of the most prominent Atmos effects come in the battle scenes, where the punch of bullets zinging toward the listener can almost be felt (I literally had a startle reaction, ducking a little, at one such effect). The pinpoint placement of effects is consistently astounding throughout this track and develops the intensity of the fight sequences extremely well. Rupert Gregson- Williams (brother of Harry) contributes a really beautiful and often very moving string drenched score that adds to the emotional ambience of the film and which spreads through the surround channels very effectively. Even in quieter moments, there is nice placement of ambient environmental effects, and dialogue is always rendered cleanly and clearly (with the possible exception of some of the understandably chaotic battle sequences, where "dialogue" takes a back seat to the carnage being depicted).​
> *
> "Hacksaw Ridge" sound team chats Oscar nominations for Mel Gibson WWII film *
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/56jNdaOGRAM​


Sweet - hoping to get viewing tonight -

Not a bass flick but watched The Great Beauty last night -
scenes at Dance clubs - several - outstanding mid bass slam - just pounds


----------



## GPBURNS

tanwn1 said:


> I stil have the laserdisc ac3 heat and bluray. I recall the laserdisc has more bass. Could this be there is a home mix and theatre mix version?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


I still have that as well ( packed away for yrs)- maybe its my memory but recall several older laser discs hitting way harder than the newer blurays-


----------



## chucky7

Hacksaw Ridge is awesome.

The surround and the bass is really well done. Great dynamics as well. 

The bass hits in the right places and shook my house. Neighbor called to complain...

I think the bass is in the same caliber with Battle L.A.

Gruesome scenes wise, think Saving Private Ryan times 3.


----------



## asere

chucky7 said:


> Hacksaw Ridge is awesome.
> 
> The surround and the bass is really well done. Great dynamics as well.
> 
> The bass hits in the right places and shook my house. Neighbor called to complain...
> 
> I think the bass is in the same caliber with Battle L.A.
> 
> Gruesome scenes wise, think Saving Private Ryan times 3.


The neighbors called to complain Hahaha I love it 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bgtighe23

I just finished watching The Purge: Anarchy...Im getting around to watching all the $5 blu-rays I picked up during Black Friday.
I was overall not really impressed with the surround mix. However, if you're testing a new front stage or center channel, great movie for that.
There was _several_ great LFE moments during the intro, and gun fire/chaos throughout. I like the intro because it has a nice sine wavy type bassline to it that sets the tone.
It was an easy watch and wasn't boring at all. Onto Election Year


----------



## basshead81

Hacksaw Ridge was good...It just takes an hour or so to get going then it's game on!


----------



## Sekosche

I gave The Accountant a proper viewing earlier with the newly added pair of Crowsons. Holy crap those gunshots are monstrous! I did a nice A/B with the nearfield MBMs on/off and the actuators on/off and was very surprised how much deep, tactile bass the heavy guns had that was really lacking with the Crowsons off. Those are probably the fattest sounding gunshots I've heard on film. The movie wasn't bad either, but to me, it has limited replay value (rented it).


----------



## GPBURNS

Hacksaw Ridge - TRUE HD soundtrack is truly phenomenal -
The first attempt on the ridge is maybe best audio ever - just wow -


----------



## dchabby

How is "The Worlds End" for bass ?


I searched this thread and saw it mentioned a couple of times but didn't see anything confirming the bass content.


I am looking for a movie for next weekend when a buddy comes over and have always wanted to watch that one but need something with good bass as well as I hope to have my second martysub finished by then !


----------



## bgtighe23

dchabby said:


> How is "The Worlds End" for bass ?
> 
> 
> I searched this thread and saw it mentioned a couple of times but didn't see anything confirming the bass content.
> 
> 
> I am looking for a movie for next weekend when a buddy comes over and have always wanted to watch that one but need something with good bass as well as I hope to have my second martysub finished by then !


I would give him a proven demo worthy movie clip, then proceed to watch this movie. Hope for the best, but this is what I would do that way you get a good bass demo and he gets his movie.


----------



## raynist

dchabby said:


> How is "The Worlds End" for bass ?
> 
> 
> I searched this thread and saw it mentioned a couple of times but didn't see anything confirming the bass content.
> 
> 
> I am looking for a movie for next weekend when a buddy comes over and have always wanted to watch that one but need something with good bass as well as I hope to have my second martysub finished by then !


Have you seen John Wick?


----------



## Kini62

dchabby said:


> How is "The Worlds End" for bass ?
> 
> 
> I searched this thread and saw it mentioned a couple of times but didn't see anything confirming the bass content.
> 
> 
> I am looking for a movie for next weekend when a buddy comes over and have always wanted to watch that one but need something with good bass as well as I hope to have my second martysub finished by then !


I have this disc (along with the other two in the set). Nothing memorable in the bass department that I can recall. Of course I may have been on my own in house pub crawl at the time so my memory may be lacking.


----------



## gworrel

I'm always a couple of months behind, relying on netflix blu-ray rentals, but I just watched Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children last night and the bass was awesome. It probably helped that I just added to my subwoofer collection with 4 x 12" nearfield subs (using long neglected Adire Audio Shiva drivers). It is great when a 2 ton monster on screen runs into a wall and it feels and sounds like some 2 ton monster just ran into a wall in your house.


----------



## lizrussspike

gworrel said:


> I'm always a couple of months behind, relying on netflix blu-ray rentals, but I just watched Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children last night and the bass was awesome. It probably helped that I just added to my subwoofer collection with 4 x 12" nearfield subs (using long neglected Adire Audio Shiva drivers). It is great when a 2 ton monster on screen runs into a wall and it feels and sounds like some 2 ton monster just ran into a wall in your house.


gworrel.
Give Underworld Awakenings a spin, see what that feels like with your set up. I watched that on Sunday and was impressed with all the pounding that movie has.


----------



## TheCarFather

John Wick is one of my favorite movies, I'm going to have to watch it again on my new set up to see how it sounds!


----------



## BornSlippyZ

That Heptopod Push in Arrival was definitely felt! Dunno how deep the movie goes bass wise but I am happy Paramount didn't gut the audio on this rental disc!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newc33

Man I was thinking hacksaw ridge was available on blu ray today! Was really hoping to give the t18s a workout tonight! Looks like I gotta wait another week


----------



## dchabby

raynist said:


> Have you seen John Wick?



Does John Wick have a lot of bass or is it just the dance club scene that I have heard about ?


----------



## raynist

dchabby said:


> Does John Wick have a lot of bass or is it just the dance club scene that I have heard about ?


The club scene is the real demo worthy scene, but there is bass throughout. Every gunshot has a nice bass hit and there are lots of gunshots.


----------



## newc33

raynist said:


> The club scene is the real demo worthy scene, but there is bass throughout. Every gunshot has a nice bass hit and there are lots of gunshots.


And don't forget the sledgehammer scene!


----------



## phatfreeza

Hacksaw ridge

the first scene with the navy softening up the ridge... that scene made me smile. those guns shook everything. the rest of the movie was amazing as well. listened in true HD. will listen again with the atmos mix


----------



## audiofan1

newc33 said:


> And don't forget the sledgehammer scene!


 You bet!I happened to watch this last weekend and that scene is just pristine and the sledge hammer hits almost puts the taste of concrete and steel in ones mouth


----------



## Contuzzi

MrGrey said:


> [/B]
> ​


What program are you using to generate these? 

Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Scott Simonian

newc33 said:


> Yuck!


What the f**k do you expect from a crime drama made in 1995?


----------



## newc33

Scott Simonian said:


> What the f**k do you expect from a crime drama made in 1995?


Nothing good, that's why I said yuck!


----------



## Scott Simonian

newc33 said:


> Nothing good, that's why I said yuck!



But why is it "yuck!" still instead of a more modest "that's about right"? It's from 1995. 

If it came out last year, I'd agree with the sentiment of yours.


----------



## newc33

Scott Simonian said:


> But why is it "yuck!" still instead of a more 3modest "that's about right"? It's from 1995.
> 
> If it came out last year, I'd agree with the sentiment of yours.


I guess I said yuck because this is the master list of bass movie thread. My comment of yuck was strickly towards the lack of bass overall. I wasn't commenting on the overall sound quality or the quality of the movie itself.


----------



## Scott Simonian

newc33 said:


> I guess I said yuck because this is the master list of bass movie thread. My comment of yuck was strickly towards the lack of bass overall. I wasn't commenting on the overall sound quality or the quality of the movie itself.


Yeah, you got a point.

This is the bass thread. No room for shi**y bass in here. I keep forgetting that these are MOVIES first.


----------



## Marc Alexander

Scott Simonian said:


> But why is it "yuck!" still instead of a more modest "that's about right"? It's from 1995.
> 
> If it came out last year, I'd agree with the sentiment of yours.


I love Scott's cranky old man persona (are you even 40 yet?)! But where's the meme?


----------



## newc33

Scott Simonian said:


> Yeah, you got a point.
> 
> This is the bass thread. No room for shi**y bass in here. I keep forgetting that these are MOVIES first.


Ya I mean I have never seen the movie so I would be out of place to comment on anything but the bass. I understand they are movies first but I was just clarifying what I ment by my comment you asked about

BTW that's one gnarly sytem you got there! I just checked your link out.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Marc Alexander said:


> I love Scott's cranky old man persona


I haven't eaten yet today!!!


----------



## PioManiac

Marc Alexander said:


> I love Scott's cranky old man persona (are you even 40 yet?)! But where's the meme?


----------



## Marc Alexander

newc33 said:


> Ya I mean I have never seen the movie so….


It's a much watch! It's also a mid-bass bonanza… I don't want to spoil it. 

DeNiro
Pacino
Voight
Portman
Hasbert (aka Allstate) 
Slim Val Kilmer
Fitchner
Hank Azaria
Machete (aka Danny Trejo) 
Jeremy Piven
Ashley Judd
Ricky Harris
Tone-Loc

MUST WATCH!!


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Whoa, someone hasn't seen Heat?! Great crime movie set in L.A.! This also begs the question, what 90's flick does have the best bass? My vote goes to Event Horizon 1997.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basshead81

Scott Simonian said:


> I haven't eaten yet today!!!


Have a snickers grumpy.


----------



## newc33

Marc Alexander said:


> It's a much watch! It's also a mid-bass bonanza… I don't want to spoil it.
> 
> DeNiro
> Pacino
> Voight
> Portman
> Hasbert (aka Allstate)
> Slim Val Kilmer
> Fitchner
> Hank Azaria
> Machete (aka Danny Trejo)
> Jeremy Piven
> Ashley Judd
> Ricky Harris
> Tone-Loc
> 
> MUST WATCH!!


I was only 6 when this came out so that's prolly why I have never seen it lol. I'll give it a try some time and report back


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Marc Alexander said:


> It's a much watch! It's also a mid-bass bonanza… I don't want to spoil it.
> 
> DeNiro
> Pacino
> Voight
> Portman
> Hasbert (aka Allstate)
> Slim Val Kilmer
> Fitchner
> Hank Azaria
> Machete (aka Danny Trejo)
> Jeremy Piven
> Ashley Judd
> Ricky Harris
> Tone-Loc
> 
> MUST WATCH!!


Whoa now, you slighted psycho Sizemore


----------



## Scott Simonian

newc33 said:


> Ya I mean I have never seen the movie


Dude.


----------



## Scott Simonian

I'm watching that s**t tonight, son!


----------



## newc33

Scott Simonian said:


> Dude.


Bro..


----------



## Scott Simonian

newc33 said:


> Bro..


It's time for you to watch this movie.


----------



## newc33

Scott Simonian said:


> It's time for you to watch this movie.


Lol I'll give it a spin sometime


----------



## Snowmanick

Just joining in on the chorus, Heat is one of my favorite films, especially in its genre, of all the and top three films of the 90's (Braveheart and Shawshank are my other top two from that decade). 

A must view.


----------



## Gorilla Killa

For me this is the most iconic scene in film, I remember when it came out, you have Pacino and DeNiro in the same film, everyone else should quit making movies because the pinnacle has been reached.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Gorilla Killa said:


> For me this is the most iconic scene in film, I remember when it came out, you have Pacino and DeNiro in the same film, everyone else should quit making movies because the pinnacle has been reached.


I was about 10 when Heat came out and I certainly remember NOT liking it at all back then. Slow, boring, whatever. Of course.

Wasn't til a few years later and it was on dvd that I watched it again and just.....f**king loved it and still love it and love it more the older I got, somehow.


----------



## asere

Gorilla Killa said:


> For me this is the most iconic scene in film, I remember when it came out, you have Pacino and DeNiro in the same film, everyone else should quit making movies because the pinnacle has been reached.


Did you know that during the making of the film that was the only part when they actually got together. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bgtighe23

Scott Simonian said:


> I was about 10 when Heat came out and I certainly remember NOT liking it at all back then. Slow, boring, whatever. Of course.
> 
> Wasn't til a few years later and it was on dvd that I watched it again and just.....f**king loved it and still love it and love it more the older I got, somehow.


I, uhh, was only months old


----------



## Kini62

Scott Simonian said:


> I was about 10 when Heat came out and I certainly remember NOT liking it at all back then. Slow, boring, whatever. Of course.
> 
> Wasn't til a few years later and it was on dvd that I watched it again and just.....f**king loved it and still love it and love it more the older I got, somehow.


I loved everything but about the last 10 minutes. Really disappointed by the ending. Totally contrived. Pretty much ruined the whole film for me and I've never watched it again. 

Similar experience with the otherwise excellent Tom Cruise movie, Collateral, another contrived let down of an ending.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Scott Simonian said:


> I was about 10 when Heat came out and I certainly remember NOT liking it at all back then. Slow, boring, whatever. Of course.
> 
> Wasn't til a few years later and it was on dvd that I watched it again and just.....f**king loved it and still love it and love it more the older I got, somehow.




Damn you make me feel old! I was in the military at the time so the gun shoot out part was just awesome! The soundtrack was pretty good too! Iirc there might be a 4K resto of this movie one day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchabby

Scott Simonian said:


> I haven't eaten yet today!!!



I think someone is a little hangry !!


----------



## MrGrey

*Doctor Strange |2016| Graph









*
*



*​


----------



## newc33

Snowmanick said:


> Just joining in on the chorus, Heat is one of my favorite films, especially in its genre, of all the and top three films of the 90's (Braveheart and Shawshank are my other top two from that decade).
> 
> A must view.



Well at leat I got 2 out of 3! Love Braveheart and Shaws hank both!


----------



## lizrussspike

Gorilla Killa said:


> For me this is the most iconic scene in film, I remember when it came out, you have Pacino and DeNiro in the same film, everyone else should quit making movies because the pinnacle has been reached.


Gorilla Killa 
The last time they were together was Godfather II, correct?


----------



## Sekosche

MrGrey said:


> *Doctor Strange |2016| Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *https://youtu.be/Lt-U_t2pUHI*​


Thanks!

Not a bad graph, similar to most marvel movies. After enjoying it in theaters, I think the bass will be fun at home. On bluray Feb 28.


----------



## DaleNixon

lizrussspike said:


> Gorilla Killa
> The last time they were together was Godfather II, correct?


Both in Godfather II, but never in the same scenes...Pacino was in the main movie scenes and DeNiro was in the early "flashback" story scenes.


----------



## lizrussspike

DaleNixon said:


> Both in Godfather II, but never in the same scenes...Pacino was in the main movie scenes and DeNiro was in the early "flashback" story scenes.


Thanks DaleNixon for the clarification. Remember them, but not specific scenes. Some days it ain't great being 48


----------



## DaleNixon

lizrussspike said:


> Thanks DaleNixon for the clarification. Remember them, but not specific scenes. Some days it ain't great being 48


Haha...I'm 49. Just watch each movie 20 times like me and you'll remember, too.


----------



## johnnygrandis

MrGrey said:


> *Doctor Strange |2016| Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *https://youtu.be/Lt-U_t2pUHI*​



Awesome!


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Scott Simonian said:


> Dude.


Wrong movie I know, but every time I see that pic I think " You talkin to me"


----------



## C44

A few notes about Arrival after watching it today (LG OLED E65P, Yamaha A3030, Panasonic UHD player, SVS PB13 Ultra/Paradigm 7.1 set up. 

While not really pertinent to this thread, I have to say that the industry had better figure out what the advantages are about HDR. It appears to be Carte Blanche for the studios to try and experiment with right now... and not all good. Arrival in HDR to me was unwatchable, they made a dark and moody looking film even darker. At about the 20 minute mark, I switched over to the unmodified Bluray version and rewatched it from the beginning. Consumers will eventually get fed up with forking out hard earned money for a product that is subpar over the Bluray option.

As far as the audio throughout the film, it appears to be low in comparison to other films watched recently and needs to be adjusted. There's a scene early on when Dr. Louise gets introduced to Ian Donolly in a military helicopter, she puts on her headset to talk to him over the background droning, this scene gives a good account of the low end and allowed me to crank up the sub. Once adjusted, my SVS got a good workout.

Great movie all around, a great adaptation from an equally great short story by Ted Chiang.


----------



## benhacker22

Watched The Accountant and Deepwater Horizon this week. 

The Accountant was better than I thought it would be. The gunshot scenes were GREAT, but I wouldn't consider it a bass flick.

Now Deepwater Horizon was another story! The movie was enjoyable and there was AMPLE bass throughout the majority of the movie! Definitely demo worthy bass material! 

Look forward to Dr. Strange!


----------



## januza

C44 said:


> A few notes about Arrival after watching it today (LG OLED E65P, Yamaha A3030, Panasonic UHD player, SVS PB13 Ultra/Paradigm 7.1 set up.
> 
> 
> 
> While not really pertinent to this thread, I have to say that the industry had better figure out what the advantages are about HDR. It appears to be Carte Blanche for the studios to try and experiment with right now... and not all good. Arrival in HDR to me was unwatchable, they made a dark and moody looking film even darker. At about the 20 minute mark, I switched over to the unmodified Bluray version and rewatched it from the beginning. Consumers will eventually get fed up with forking out hard earned money for a product that is subpar over the Bluray option.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the audio throughout the film, it appears to be low in comparison to other films watched recently and needs to be adjusted. There's a scene early on when Dr. Louise gets introduced to Ian Donolly in a military helicopter, she puts on her headset to talk to him over the background droning, this scene gives a good account of the low end and allowed me to crank up the sub. Once adjusted, my SVS got a good workout.
> 
> 
> 
> Great movie all around, a great adaptation from an equally great short story by Ted Chiang.




Are u happy with ur OLED TV ? Worth the $$$?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C44

januza said:


> Are u happy with ur OLED TV ? Worth the $$$?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a good TV, but not perfect by any stretch. Anyone that tells you otherwise is delusional. My previous set was a Panasonic 58" plasma which we still have. It's as good today as the day we bought it over 8-9 years ago. I'm hoping the LG gives me half that durability. The OLED's infinite contrast (true blacks) is its draw and it is magnificent, but to be honest the OLED plain old sucks with judder issues. I've tried over a month now to find settings in de-blur and de-judder to remedy this, but any increase in de-blur creates artifacts and if set above 2, creates SOE. A prime example in Arrival are the scenes where the jets fly across the screen in the background, horrid juddering (flickers on and off as if the jets have a intermittent cloaking device! 

As far as the price, we bought it on Boxing Day for about 40% off its sticker price, so no complaints there.


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


> *Doctor Strange |2016| Graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *https://youtu.be/Lt-U_t2pUHI*​


The dreadful 30hz drop.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## newc33

asere said:


> The dreadful 30hz drop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Ya but it looks like it will still be fun. It's more of low 20s drop to me as you can see the low 20s are still on par with 40hz


----------



## Sekosche

asere said:


> The dreadful 30hz drop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I'd say the Dr. Strange graph is expected, and it'll be a decent bassfest judging by the previous Marvel films. The bass is usually ample in Marvel movies and much better than what most consider dreadful bass drop (namely Star Trek Beyond).

With Hacksaw Ridge filling the sub 30Hz void this month, I'm happy. 😃


----------



## tvuong

Dr.Strange was quite enjoyable in my room


----------



## basshead81

asere said:


> The dreadful 30hz drop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Looks more like 23hz before rolling off...


----------



## asere

basshead81 said:


> Looks more like 23hz before rolling off...


True but looks like it nosedives at 30hz.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Elihawk

Anyone interested in updating the OPs original list?


----------



## PioManiac

Elihawk said:


> Anyone interested in updating the OPs original list?


Only the OP (lfe man) can edit the original post (or a site administrator/moderator)


----------



## dchabby

asere said:


> Do all of the Resident Evil movies have great bass?


im wondering this as well.

Trying to pick a movie tonight for me and a buddy and this is one that i have and havent seen yet.

Other choices that I havent seen are Lone Survivor, Battle Los Angeles, John Wick and Dredd.

Ones that I have seen and could watch again are Oblivion, Pacific Rim, and the latest Mission Impossible.


----------



## Rizob

I noticed that World War Z is on Netflix. Does anyone have a time stamp for the grenade scene?


----------



## Sekosche

Anyone catch John Wick 2 or Lego Batman yet? I have high hopes for both, as the reviews are very positive...just remembered it's only Friday so probably not many have.


----------



## Sekosche

chucky7 said:


> Just watched The Arrival...
> 
> Interstellar is a Sci-fi movie and the Arrival is a drama with a touch of sci-fi.
> 
> Bass wise, it definitely lacks in quantity, and probably in quality as well, compared to Interstellar.


Aye, I finally watched this yesterday on bluray at -5mv, and while the sound track was mixed well, it definitely had minimal bass in all but a few select scenes. Not even close to the bass in Interstellar. I enjoyed the movie.


----------



## januza

Some port chuffing from PB16 & Pulse. The candle lights are moving a bit. This so far is the only movie that made my 16 chuff. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basshead81

Dr. Strange is a bass fest! Solid audio mix as well...Surrounds were getting busy. There is a sweep towards the end that about made my room implode.


----------



## basshead81

januza said:


> Some port chuffing from PB16 & Pulse. The candle lights are moving a bit. This so far is the only movie that made my 16 chuff. https://youtu.be/Tr5cVu0Mq9k
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huh...I have ran that scene at reference level and never had any chuffing issues. I guess that is one advantage of having multiple subs sharing the load.


----------



## januza

basshead81 said:


> Huh...I have ran that scene at reference level and never had any chuffing issues. I guess that is one advantage of having multiple subs sharing the load.




I actually have 2 PB13s also. Not sure why it's chuffing like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basshead81

januza said:


> I actually have 2 PB13s also. Not sure why it's chuffing like this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow...Yea you should not have any issues with all that firepower. 2 PB13's and 1 PB16 should be able to hit 123-124db at 20hz...Which means you should be able to play reference level running +6db hot and still have headroom to spare.


----------



## januza

basshead81 said:


> Wow...Yea you should not have any issues with all that firepower. 2 PB13's and 1 PB16 should be able to hit 123-124db at 20hz...Which means you should be able to play reference level running +6db hot and still have headroom to spare.




Important details here. I am running +13db after audessy calibration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc Alexander

januza said:


> Important details here. I am running +13db after audessy calibration.


+13dB? Are you watching at reference, 0dB? You could be clipping the LFE output which is not healthy for your subs. What is the current value of your LFE level? 

Try dialing it back to 9dB hot. You need to stay in the negative for your speaker levels, especially LFE. Now, many are recommending not exceeding -3dB for LFE level if listening at reference to avoid clipping.


----------



## januza

Marc Alexander said:


> +13dB? Are you watching at reference, 0dB? You could be clipping the LFE output which is not healthy for your subs. What is the current value of your LFE level?
> 
> Try dialing it back to 9dB hot. You need to stay in the negative for your speaker levels, especially LFE. Now, many are recommending not exceeding -3dB for LFE level if listening at reference to avoid clipping.




My AVR Sub level is -3 and the PB16 is -15

I can dial it back on the subwoofer no problem and see if that changes anything 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sekosche

Marc Alexander said:


> +13dB? Are you watching at reference, 0dB? You could be clipping the LFE output which is not healthy for your subs. What is the current value of your LFE level?
> 
> Try dialing it back to 9dB hot. You need to stay in the negative for your speaker levels, especially LFE. Now, many are recommending not exceeding -3dB for LFE level if listening at reference to avoid clipping.


This is exactly how this scene sounds when running way too hot without enough headroom. I've experienced the same thing in one of my subs when running at and over reference with a +3dB house curve on. When I back down 3-6dB the scene sounds nice and smooth again.


----------



## gworrel

The Accountant. Incredible. It wasn't just about the bass but the audio was startlingly powerful.
It is movies like this that make over-the-top audio systems worthwhile.


----------



## Stompbox

PioManiac said:


> Where have you been?
> 
> We discuss *all* new movies as they are released regardless of format
> 
> If you are referring to the OP, *lfe man* has been awol since 2014,
> ...so don't hold your breath on a list update LOL!


If OP can only edit the original, can someone else start a new thread with updated list to be stickies in this place?


----------



## MrGrey

Stompbox said:


> If OP can only edit the original, can someone else start a new thread with updated list to be stickies in this place?


I would totally do that if anyone wanted me to, I could take all the measurements I've done and organize them alphabetical and take the old ones from the original OP along.. But that's if it's worth it. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiofan1

gworrel said:


> The Accountant. Incredible. It wasn't just about the bass but the audio was startlingly powerful.
> It is movies like this that make over-the-top audio systems worthwhile.


Yep!


----------



## tvuong

MrGrey said:


> I would totally do that if anyone wanted me to, I could take all the measurements I've done and organize them alphabetical and take the old ones from the original OP along.. But that's if it's worth it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


I vote for that. Thanks.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

MrGrey said:


> I would totally do that if anyone wanted me to, I could take all the measurements I've done and organize them alphabetical and take the old ones from the original OP along.. But that's if it's worth it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk




Another vote for the torch to be passed to you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarkkent06

MrGrey said:


> I would totally do that if anyone wanted me to, I could take all the measurements I've done and organize them alphabetical and take the old ones from the original OP along.. But that's if it's worth it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


That would be awesome, I would donate a coffee or two


----------



## MrGrey

clarkkent06 said:


> That would be awesome, I would donate a coffee or two


I will start this Friday so I can spend all three day's doing as much as possible until I pass out 😂

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

BornSlippyZ said:


> Another vote for the torch to be passed to you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will start this Friday so I can spend all three day's doing as much as possible until I pass out 😂

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

Now what the name it, I don't want to regret it or think about it afterwards. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

And I was thinking that I can have a link in my signature right to the front page for those who ask for graphs in the future. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Contuzzi

MrGrey said:


> I would totally do that if anyone wanted me to, I could take all the measurements I've done and organize them alphabetical and take the old ones from the original OP along.. But that's if it's worth it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Hoping you just missed my other post and aren't trying to keep it a secret -- but what program are you using to generate those bass graphs? 

Thanks


----------



## MrGrey

Contuzzi said:


> Hoping you just missed my other post and aren't trying to keep it a secret -- but what program are you using to generate those bass graphs?
> 
> Thanks


O Sorry I totally missed that, um I use three programs, I will give you a link to the tutorial 

Edit, http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/19-speclab-waterfall-scene-capture-tutorial/

there is another one on here but i have to find it later on, but just search SpecLab in this forum and you should find it.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## PioManiac

Mr.Grey

Here's the some of the best from 2016 to add to the new list,

So for the most part only the late 2014 and 2015 entries are absent from the old list that ended mid 2014



PioManiac said:


> Update
> 
> Top 10 (so far)
> *
> 13 Hours
> Superman vs Batman
> The Martian
> Dead Pool
> Star Wars TFA
> Marauders
> Extraction
> Insurgent
> Midnight Special
> The Finest Hours
> Xmen Apocalypse
> *
> (no particular order)
> 
> a few more 2016 releases
> updating as more replies show up
> 
> 
> Goosebumps
> The Last Witch Hunter
> Spectre
> Sicario
> San Andreas
> Expendables 3
> Everest
> The Revenant
> In the Heart of the Sea
> Gods of Egypt
> 10 Cloverfield Lane
> *The Conjuring 2*
> Captain America CW
> Ninja Turtles Out of the Shadows
> *Warcraft*
> *Tarzan*
> Independence Day Resurgence
> Star Trek Beyond
> Sausage Party
> Mechanic: Resurrection (pending)
> 
> Updated! (keep them coming guys)
> 
> 13 Hours is still tops for me, on so many levels it was a total bass fest start to finish.
> and known to have inflicted actual damage to at least two subs
> 
> Charts to be added for most of the good ones soon, here's a few to get started.
> 
> For reference, Last Years Champ:
> 
> MMFR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 Hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SW:TFA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BvS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Martian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Finest Hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marauders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extraction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insurgent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XMen Apocalypse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanic: Resurrection


----------



## MrGrey

Thank you, I wonder how far back I should go? 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## PioManiac

MrGrey said:


> Thank you, I wonder how far back I should go?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


lfe man's last update on the original list was June 2014


----------



## Quickett

MrGrey said:


> Thank you, I wonder how far back I should go?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


MrGrey, you've done tons of meausurements , much appreciated. Maybe go back to the last update like Pio stated. To save some time for the new list, I suggest creating some sort of baseline i.e. 3.5 stars at DB for the period between the last update of this threads list and say 2016. Then say starting with 2016 whatever criteria you decide to include.
Just a suggestion, as I have seen multiple requests for the graph info, possibly include the link in your sig? It may cut down on the requests.


----------



## The Hotness

I have no preference as long as I can search easily for when I am shopping for a new movie!

Thanks for all the hard work Mr Grey! Let us know if we can help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

PioManiac said:


> lfe man's last update on the original list was June 2014


OK cool 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## basshead81

MrGrey said:


> I would totally do that if anyone wanted me to, I could take all the measurements I've done and organize them alphabetical and take the old ones from the original OP along.. But that's if it's worth it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


By all means....Proceed!!


----------



## basshead81

januza said:


> Important details here. I am running +13db after audessy calibration.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Have you verified that all three subs are working together instead of cancelling eachother out? I love lots of bass but +12db hot just drowns out the higher frequencies and does not sound good at all.


----------



## januza

basshead81 said:


> Have you verified that all three subs are working together instead of cancelling eachother out? I love lots of bass but +12db hot just drowns out the higher frequencies and does not sound good at all.




Ya I have done a sound meter reading. Should be ok. Each sub adds around 2db so think it should be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## januza

basshead81 said:


> Have you verified that all three subs are working together instead of cancelling eachother out? I love lots of bass but +12db hot just drowns out the higher frequencies and does not sound good at all.




Playing music subs hit 120-125db easily measuring 3 meters away from the subs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newc33

basshead81 said:


> Have you verified that all three subs are working together instead of cancelling eachother out? I love lots of bass but +12db hot just drowns out the higher frequencies and does not sound good at all.


Just for clarification in case I missed it.. are we talking 13db hot or adding 13db post calibration? I know xt32 sets my subs way low I think around -11. I have to bring it up almost 10db just to match my speakers output of 78 db or so


----------



## Marc Alexander

MrGrey said:


> Now what the name it, I don't want to regret it or think about it afterwards.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


The New New Master List…. JK

How about "The Ultimate List of BASS in Movies w/ Frequency Charts"?


----------



## basshead81

januza said:


> Ya I have done a sound meter reading. Should be ok. Each sub adds around 2db so think it should be fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That does not sound right. you should be seeing a 7-9db increase going from 1 sub to 3. If not, they are not level matched or you have some phase issues.


----------



## MrGrey

Marc Alexander said:


> The New New Master List…. JK
> 
> How about "The Ultimate List of BASS in Movies w/ Frequency Charts"?


Perfect! 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## januza

newc33 said:


> Just for clarification in case I missed it.. are we talking 13db hot or adding 13db post calibration? I know xt32 sets my subs way low I think around -11. I have to bring it up almost 10db just to match my speakers output of 78 db or so



Adding 13db post calibration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## januza

basshead81 said:


> That does not sound right. you should be seeing a 7-9db increase going from 1 sub to 3. If not, they are not level matched or you have some phase issues.




Hmmmmm I'll have to check it out again then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newc33

januza said:


> Adding 13db post calibration.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK that sound much more reasonable


----------



## Elihawk

PioManiac said:


> Only the OP (lfe man) can edit the original post (or a site administrator/moderator)


Of course, but it wouldn't be hard to copy/paste and unpdate the list. Wouldn't require the detail of the OP, just a list of movies that have great bass, update for the last two years.


----------



## Sekosche

Elihawk said:


> Of course, but it wouldn't be hard to copy/paste and unpdate the list. Wouldn't require the detail of the OP, just a list of movies that have great bass, update for the last two years.


Aye, even this would be better than the current list missing all the great bass movies since 2014. Keeping it simple is nice for quickly perusing the list. But be as thorough as you'd like (whoever starts the new topic).


----------



## MrGrey

*Moana |2016| Graph

**







*​
*




*
​


----------



## asere

MrGrey said:


> *Moana |2016| Graph
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> *
> https://youtu.be/LKFuXETZUsI*
> 
> ​


I'm sure the movie is great but the bass according to the graph idk about that. Thanks for posting!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rhed

Just did a respin of STID at -7 MLV. Never watched it in awhile. I forgot how brutal that movie can be..


----------



## citsur86

MrGrey said:


> *Moana |2016| Graph
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> *
> https://youtu.be/LKFuXETZUsI*
> 
> ​




Well that kind of sucks! Dropped off literally everything under 35hz


----------



## buddhamus

Moana looks like it has a room null at 30hz lol hahaha....Bass is gonna suck....but the movie is great! 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hotness

rhed said:


> Just did a respin of STID at -7 MLV. Never watched it in awhile. I forgot how brutal that movie can be..




What's STID? Damn acronyms lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazz063

The Hotness said:


> What's STID? Damn acronyms lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing Star Trek: Into Darkness.


----------



## duc135

The Hotness said:


> What's STID? Damn acronyms lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Star trek: Into Darkness


----------



## subacabra

Can't wait to get my copy of Hacksaw Ridge on Tuesday! Will be watching at crazy levels and report back with my impressions


----------



## januza

subacabra said:


> Can't wait to get my copy of Hacksaw Ridge on Tuesday! Will be watching at crazy levels and report back with my impressions




Watched it yesterday. Mind blowing movie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbass2k

citsur86 said:


> Well that kind of sucks! Dropped off literally everything under 35hz


I watched this with the kids recently, and it is a good movie, but the lfe left a lot to be desired, such a wasted opportunity because many of the scenes were large scale spectacular but had no oomph behind them.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## newc33

subacabra said:


> Can't wait to get my copy of Hacksaw Ridge on Tuesday! Will be watching at crazy levels and report back with my impressions


I'll be doing the same!


----------



## Elihawk

Kazz063 said:


> I'm guessing Star Trek: Into Darkness.


Was this movie a good soundtrack?


----------



## raynist

MrGrey said:


> *Moana |2016| Graph
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> *
> https://youtu.be/LKFuXETZUsI*
> 
> ​


I don't think I have seen a suck out like that in a movie before. Could there be a problem with the audio on your file?


----------



## MrGrey

raynist said:


> I don't think I have seen a suck out like that in a movie before. Could there be a problem with the audio on your file?


Nope that's how it is unfortunately, i took the 8 losses DTS MA HD files and did the same process I've done with all other films. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkazador

Looking at the graph (green line) there is some content down low in Moana but its probably just a scene or two.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Hacksaw Ridge is a great movie and the bass will pummel you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc Alexander

@MrGrey can you graph the Pixar short Lava from the Inside Out Blu-ray? I watch this with my 3-year old every night now because he want "more subwoofing" before bed. Jungle Book scared him to death so he's not ready for MadMax FR yet!


----------



## MrGrey

Marc Alexander said:


> @*MrGrey* can you graph the Pixar short Lava from the Inside Out Blu-ray? I watch this with my 3-year old every night now because he want "more subwoofing" before bed. Jungle Book scared him to death so he's not ready for MadMax FR yet!


unfortunately i don't have the Blu-ray for that film.


----------



## Mrkazador

Marc Alexander said:


> @MrGrey can you graph the Pixar short Lava from the Inside Out Blu-ray? I watch this with my 3-year old every night now because he want "more subwoofing" before bed. Jungle Book scared him to death so he's not ready for MadMax FR yet!


Here it is


----------



## citsur86

Elihawk said:


> Was this movie a good soundtrack?




IIRC Star Trek Into Darkness had a similar suck out as Moana.


----------



## Sekosche

citsur86 said:


> IIRC Star Trek Into Darkness had a similar suck out as Moana.


Think you mean the third one, Star Trek Beyond.


----------



## Marc Alexander

Mrkazador said:


> Here it is


Thank you, I figured this went low but… wow!


----------



## javanpohl

Good lord--Hacksaw Ridge was one of the most intense home theater experiences I've ever had. GOAT-worthy bass and Atmos mix combined with the most brutal and realistic war scenes since Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## newc33

javanpohl said:


> Good lord--Hacksaw Ridge was one of the most intense home theater experiences I've ever had. GOAT-worthy bass and Atmos mix combined with the most brutal and realistic war scenes since Saving Private Ryan.


I agree!

I watched it last night with my subs at refrence and holy crap man! The t18s were going crazy! I think that's the biggest workout they got since I owned them! Besides just being loud it was some of the best quality bass I have heard to date! Very fun HT experience. I would recommend a BLIND BUY for sure if anyone is on the fence about it WOW


----------



## terminal33

Received Hacksaw Ridge yesterday but didn't watch it because I'm scared all other movies after that will be a disappointment.  But I did give World War Z another spin and that grenade bass sweep scene was more impressive than I remember.


----------



## lizrussspike

terminal33 said:


> Received Hacksaw Ridge yesterday but didn't watch it because I'm scared all other movies after that will be a disappointment.  But I did give World War Z another spin and that grenade bass sweep scene was more impressive than I remember.


terminal33,
not to forget the helicopter crash just after that. That also has a nice bass sweep as well.


----------



## subacabra

javanpohl said:


> Good lord--Hacksaw Ridge was one of the most intense home theater experiences I've ever had. GOAT-worthy bass and Atmos mix combined with the most brutal and realistic war scenes since Saving Private Ryan.


Couldn't agree more! Currently watching at -10 and that first battle scene was out of this world! Holy crap


----------



## Scott Simonian

Watched Hacksaw Ridge last night...

Holy crap.

Wow! What a movie. Awesome bass and Atmos.

*Highly recommended.*


----------



## Rizob

terminal33 said:


> But I did give World War Z another spin and that grenade bass sweep scene was more impressive than I remember.





lizrussspike said:


> terminal33,
> not to forget the helicopter crash just after that. That also has a nice bass sweep as well.


Do either of you know what time the grenade scene is? The film is on Netflix and I tried to scan around for it recently but couldn't find where it was.


----------



## newc33

Rizob said:


> Do either of you know what time the grenade scene is? The film is on Netflix and I tried to scan around for it recently but couldn't find where it was.


I don't remember the time but it's a couple mins after the zombies start crawling over that giant wall


----------



## newc33

@MrGrey the naval cannon scene is 1:08:49-1:09:18 or so. Thanks


----------



## lizrussspike

Rizob said:


> Do either of you know what time the grenade scene is? The film is on Netflix and I tried to scan around for it recently but couldn't find where it was.


Rizob,
Should be around the 1:05 area for the grenade scene. Let us know how it sounds on Netflix


----------



## Rizob

newc33 said:


> I don't remember the time but it's a couple mins after the zombies start crawling over that giant wall





lizrussspike said:


> Rizob,
> Should be around the 1:05 area for the grenade scene. Let us know how it sounds on Netflix


Thanks, it was at 1:00:05 on Netflix. I'm only running a 12" sealed sub in a fairly small room but I've heard better from other films on blu-ray. Maybe Netflix messes with the sound, or maybe it digs far too deep for my sub to really shine.


----------



## indebtbassfreak

newc33 said:


> I agree!
> 
> I watched it last night with my subs at refrence and holy crap man! The t18s were going crazy! I think that's the biggest workout they got since I owned them! Besides just being loud it was some of the best quality bass I have heard to date! Very fun HT experience. I would recommend a BLIND BUY for sure if anyone is on the fence about it WOW


 Just watched it MV at -8 and it lived up to the hype IMO in both audio and the movie itself. Great purchase.


----------



## MrGrey

newc33 said:


> @MrGrey the naval cannon scene is 1:08:49-1:09:18 or so. Thanks


Ok got it 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopinater

It's been a pretty bass intense week so far. I picked up some new subs and have been testing them out by playing a bunch of demo material on them. A little WWZ, MMFR, 13 Hours, Enders Game, U51 just to warm them up a bit. 

And then I started playing catch up as well. I Finally watched Deep Water Horizon and the Accountant. Both had nice bass and I enjoyed both of them. Definitely plan on purchasing both sometime in the future. It's been a fun week. 

next up Hacksaw Ridge.


----------



## newc33

Hopinater said:


> It's been a pretty bass intense week so far. I picked up some new subs and have been testing them out by playing a bunch of demo material on them. A little WWZ, MMFR, 13 Hours, Enders Game, U51 just to warm them up a bit.
> 
> And then I started playing catch up as well. I Finally watched Deep Sea Horizon and the Accountant. Both had nice bass and I enjoyed both of them. Definitely plan on purchasing both sometime in the future. It's been a fun week.
> 
> next up Hacksaw Ridge.


Your gonna love hacksaw hop! The second half of that movie possibly has the best bass I have ever heard in quality and quantity


----------



## Stompbox

Complete newb here, but the Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part II, the last movie, had great bass for me throughout. My son yelled out at one point, " that shook me!"

How does it rate? Has it been charted?


----------



## subacabra

newc33 said:


> Your gonna love hacksaw hop! The second half of that movie possibly has the best bass I have ever heard in quality and quantity


I can't even begin to imagine how awesome that sounded with 12 18's!


----------



## newc33

subacabra said:


> I can't even begin to imagine how awesome that sounded with 12 18's!


It was amazing! Like I said possibly my all time favorite move experience. I'm gonna have to try 13 hours again but idk, Hacksaw is looking like a favorite at the moment. 

Just imagine if the whole movie were like that and not just the second half. In that case it WOULD be an all time fav!


----------



## subacabra

newc33 said:


> It was amazing! Like I said possibly my all time favorite move experience. I'm gonna have to try 13 hours again but idk, Hacksaw is looking like a favorite at the moment.
> 
> Just imagine if the whole movie were like that and not just the second half. In that case it WOULD be an all time fav!


Yes seriously! I was waiting and waiting and then all of a sudden BOOM!! Those gunship blasts were crazy!! My neighbors must absolutely hate me lol


----------



## MrGrey

newc33 said:


> @*MrGrey* the naval cannon scene is 1:08:49-1:09:18 or so. Thanks


----------



## newc33

MrGrey said:


>


Hmmmmm not as low as I was expecting. I mean I wasn't expecting any ULF, but I figured i'd see more around 20hz. Still a very fun scene to crank up! 

Thank you sir!


----------



## Scott Simonian

Wide bandwidth bass helps with the weighty, full sound.

I loved it.


There was plenty of single digit stuff really moving my sub riser.


----------



## tvuong

subacabra said:


> I can't even begin to imagine how awesome that sounded with 12 18's!


In a 1600ft^3 sealed room


----------



## Mrkazador

Rizob said:


> Thanks, it was at 1:00:05 on Netflix. I'm only running a 12" sealed sub in a fairly small room but I've heard better from other films on blu-ray. Maybe Netflix messes with the sound, or maybe it digs far too deep for my sub to really shine.


I graphed this specific scene awhile back, it is one of the best sweeps there is.



Mrkazador said:


> World War Z (2013)
> 
> I didn't capture all of it but there is a few other scenes with content around 20hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This scene probably has one of the best LFE sweeps I've heard. What makes it so great is that almost everything goes silent so all you hear is the sub.


----------



## lizrussspike

Thanks for the graphs Mrkazador!


----------



## lizrussspike

MrGrey said:


>


MrGrey ,
Is this from Hacksaw Ridge? Thanks.


----------



## Rizob

Mrkazador said:


> I graphed this specific scene awhile back, it is one of the best sweeps there is.


Thanks for the graphs. Were these taken from the Blu-ray? I'm wondering if the Netflix version is different possibly. When I play blu-rays like Oblivion for instance, I definitely get a more authoritive bass sweep compared to what I got from WWZ on Netflix.


----------



## newc33

lizrussspike said:


> MrGrey ,
> Is this from Hacksaw Ridge? Thanks.


Yes, it's the naval cannon scene. Basically once this scene happens it's an all out bass fest from here on


----------



## Sekosche

newc33 said:


> Yes, it's the naval cannon scene. Basically once this scene happens it's an all out bass fest from here on


I was going to hold out reading this thread for a couple days until we're able to watch Hacksaw Ridge tomorrow night...but I couldn't resist. Now I'm looking forward to it even more! If it's as good as 13 Hours (or better?!), I'll be in bass heaven. If the soundtrack is this good, I hope it takes home some Oscars on Sunday for editing and mixing.


----------



## newc33

Sekosche said:


> I was going to hold out reading this thread for a couple days until we're able to watch Hacksaw Ridge tomorrow night...but I couldn't resist. Now I'm looking forward to it even more! If it's as good as 13 Hours (or better?!), I'll be in bass heaven. If the soundtrack is this good, I hope it takes home some Oscars on Sunday for editing and mixing.


Ya I'm gonna watch it for the 3rd time with my brother tonight. Like I said the first hour doesn't have much if anything for bass content but man, once they get to hacksaw ridge, prepare yourself for one of the best all out audio experiences of your life!


----------



## XBR11

Just remembered a 2006 Korean sci-fi film - "The Host". Has anyone watched it recently, and does it have good bass?


----------



## Spidacat

I haven't watched World War Z since it came out and never on a decent system. Looking at Amazon and Blu-Ray.com there are several different releases. Any suggestion on which one to get?


----------



## Mrkazador

Rizob said:


> Thanks for the graphs. Were these taken from the Blu-ray? I'm wondering if the Netflix version is different possibly. When I play blu-rays like Oblivion for instance, I definitely get a more authoritive bass sweep compared to what I got from WWZ on Netflix.


I don't remember, probably a rip so Dolby Digital 5.1.


----------



## Snowmanick

Rizob said:


> ...I'm wondering if the Netflix version is different possibly. When I play blu-rays like Oblivion for instance, I definitely get a more authoritive bass sweep compared to what I got from WWZ on Netflix.


I've noticed the same issue with VUDU vs Blu-rays. This was with a Sony BDP-S790 and streaming their HDX films. 

I chalk it up to the probability of a different, less data intensive mix. When I want the convenience of just flipping through pages of films without getting off the couch, streaming is great. If I bother to put the pj screen down I might as well go get the physical BR or UHD disc and get the best quality audio and video I can (this issue probably doesn't exist for those that rip the discs to a NAS, I don't have one so I don't know).


----------



## Hopinater

Spidacat said:


> I haven't watched World War Z since it came out and never on a decent system. Looking at Amazon and Blu-Ray.com there are several different releases. Any suggestion on which one to get?


Regarding audio just be sure it has DTS-HD (which I'm sure it will) and then grab what ever disc gives you the extras you want (3D, Directors Cut etc…).


----------



## lizrussspike

newc33 said:


> @*MrGrey* the naval cannon scene is 1:08:49-1:09:18 or so. Thanks


Wow newc33,
I spent a few minutes last night, and that scene from maybe what seems to be a Destroyer, was just awesome. Had excellent replay value! Can't wait to give the whole flick a spin tonight.


----------



## tanwn1

lizrussspike said:


> Wow newc33,
> I spent a few minutes last night, and that scene from maybe what seems to be a Destroyer, was just awesome. Had excellent replay value! Can't wait to give the whole flick a spin tonight.


What show is this?

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sekosche

tanwn1 said:


> What show is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


Hacksaw Ridge


----------



## PioManiac

I've had the 4K/UHD of Hacksaw Ridge sitting patiently waiting for the weekend since Tuesday,
But you guys are Killing Me with all the praise posts!

So I broke down and gave the first chapter a spin on the little OLED for a preview,
Even the opening war sequence had some room shakers that were impressive.

I hit the restart and grabbed my SPL meter (ratshack) and it pegged a 108dB spike (MV on the AVR at -15) 
If that's a mini-preview of what's to come in the back-half of this movie I'm going to be very impressed.


----------



## Sekosche

PioManiac said:


> I've had the 4K/UHD of Hacksaw Ridge sitting patiently waiting for the weekend since Tuesday,
> But you guys are Killing Me with all the praise posts!
> 
> So I broke down and gave the first chapter a spin on the little OLED for a preview,
> Even the opening war sequence had some room shakers that were impressive.
> 
> I hit the restart and grabbed my SPL meter (ratshack) and it pegged a 108dB spike (MV on the AVR at -15)
> If that's a mini-preview of what's to come in the back-half of this movie I'm going to be very impressed.


Nice, how hot you run over calibration, 3-6dB? I bet it has awesome dynamics...finally watching it tonight!


----------



## PioManiac

+6dB 

Two sealed 18's up front ,about 4 feet from MLP (temporary position)
Two ported 15's rear near field, about 12" away pointed directly at my kidneys


----------



## newc33

PioManiac said:


> I've had the 4K/UHD of Hacksaw Ridge sitting patiently waiting for the weekend since Tuesday,
> But you guys are Killing Me with all the praise posts!
> 
> So I broke down and gave the first chapter a spin on the little OLED for a preview,
> Even the opening war sequence had some room shakers that were impressive.
> 
> I hit the restart and grabbed my SPL meter (ratshack) and it pegged a 108dB spike (MV on the AVR at -15)
> If that's a mini-preview of what's to come in the back-half of this movie I'm going to be very impressed.



Emphasize "small" preview lol your gonna have fun.... just takes an hour to get to the good stuff


----------



## The Hotness

Snowmanick said:


> I've noticed the same issue with VUDU vs Blu-rays. This was with a Sony BDP-S790 and streaming their HDX films. I chalk it up to the probability of a different, less data intensive mix. When I want the convenience of just flipping through pages of films without getting off the couch, streaming is great. If I bother to put the pj screen down I might as well get the BR or UHD disc and get he beat i quality audio and video I can (this issue probably doesn't exist for those that rip the discs to a NAS, I don't have one so I don't know).




I noticed this also.. BDP-S6500 with VUDU


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

I'm going to start collecting all the graphs and putting them together for the new list. i think someone said from 2010? to this year? please let me know

All films with be in alphabetical order with the names clickable so the graphs popup in a new tab (no loading 100's of images)

I personally don't know how to grade then from best to worse like ''DataBass Forum'' so us as a community will do it together in a ''5 STAR or Bass Demo films Section'' . so films are obvious monsters that we can all agree.

Starting with this list of big bass films via PioManiac and others http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...movies-frequency-charts-912.html#post50870393


----------



## PioManiac

*MrGrey* it looks like *lfe man* last updated the original list June 24, 2014

So we are only missing bluray releases from then to the end of 2014, and all of 2015.

My post from mid November 2016 was an attempt to compile a list to find the Best of 2016,
So I had scrolled back through the thread from to Jan.01,2016 - mid November 2016.
I may have missed a few though...

Posted here: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-subwoofers-bass-transducers/1333462-new-master-list-bass-movies-frequency-charts-885.html#post48229569

The next missing group would be from Mid November to Today to make the list current.

Props to you for taking this on!


----------



## Hopinater

Okay it's obvious that Hacksaw Ridge is worth owning for bass demo material if nothing else. But how is the movie over all? Would you guys say it's worth buying based on entertainment value?


----------



## newc33

Hopinater said:


> Okay it's obvious that Hacksaw Ridge is worth owning for bass demo material if nothing else. But how is the movie over all? Would you guys say it's worth buying based on entertainment value?


Yes


----------



## tvuong

Hopinater said:


> Okay it's obvious that Hacksaw Ridge is worth owning for bass demo material if nothing else. But how is the movie over all? Would you guys say it's worth buying based on entertainment value?


I absolutely love the movie and our heroes. The best war movie IMO.


----------



## subacabra

Not going to lie...I was a little misty eyed at the end lol


----------



## Scott Simonian

Hopinater said:


> But how is the movie over all? Would you guys say it's worth buying based on entertainment value?


Absolutely, yes!

I'm sorry I missed it in the cinemas.


----------



## systemlayers

Hopinater said:


> Okay it's obvious that Hacksaw Ridge is worth owning for bass demo material if nothing else. But how is the movie over all? Would you guys say it's worth buying based on entertainment value?


Highly entertaining but to be honest not my kind of war film. I thought it was a bit jingoistic and overly patriotic. In terms of entertainment it was top notch, the score/soundtrack is incredible and the action was well thought out and shot. Garfield was a good surprise acting wise but Vaughn just straight up phoned it in for his performance. For a humanistic/conscientious view of war I prefer the Human Condition Trilogy.


----------



## asere

Can anyone please tell me which Hacksaw Ridge scene has the lowest lfe? With the actual scene numbers.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopinater

I thank you all for your input. It looks like the type of movie I'd like so I think I'm going to do a blind buy.


----------



## basshead81

Hopinater said:


> Okay it's obvious that Hacksaw Ridge is worth owning for bass demo material if nothing else. But how is the movie over all? Would you guys say it's worth buying based on entertainment value?


The movie is Stellar all around! Best war movie since Platoon imo.


----------



## raynist

asere said:


> Can anyone please tell me which Hacksaw Ridge scene has the lowest lfe? With the actual scene numbers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Scene 9 right at the 1:08:50 and for the next 10-15 minutes.


----------



## MrGrey

PioManiac said:


> *MrGrey* it looks like *lfe man* last updated the original list June 24, 2014
> 
> So we are only missing bluray releases from then to the end of 2014, and all of 2015.
> 
> My post from mid November 2016 was an attempt to compile a list to find the Best of 2016,
> So I had scrolled back through the thread from to Jan.01,2016 - mid November 2016.
> I may have missed a few though...
> 
> Posted here: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...movies-frequency-charts-885.html#post48229569
> 
> The next missing group would be from Mid November to Today to make the list current.
> 
> Props to you for taking this on!



Am i losing my mind or is there no actual full graphs by *lfeman* looking like what me and the other two guys have posted on here? i think its all specific scenes not full film graphs. i feel like i should just take all the full films graphs here and move on and just link back for those who may want to see those old films.


----------



## MrGrey

I am currently collecting all the graphs from Mrkazador and Fatshaft so its gonna take a while


----------



## richsto

*Buy don't rent....*

Just watched Hacksaw Ridge....buy this one and pass on renting. Once again Lionsgate neutered the rental with 5.1 DD only. So disappointed. That said, the sound was some of the best I've heard....ever. Some of the dialog wasn't recorded spectacularly but the bass was truly phenomenal. Best workout my dual SVS Ultras have ever had with great texture and depth; quality and quantity. Will be picking this one up to own. Brutal violence makes this not for everyone but otherwise highly recommended!


----------



## newc33

richsto said:


> Just watched Hacksaw Ridge....buy this one and pass on renting. Once again Lionsgate neutered the rental with 5.1 DD only. So disappointed. That said, the sound was some of the best I've heard....ever. Some of the dialog wasn't recorded spectacularly but the bass was truly phenomenal. Best workout my dual SVS Ultras have ever had with great texture and depth; quality and quantity. Will be picking this one up to own. Brutal violence makes this not for everyone but otherwise highly recommended!


I feel like the dialogue was fine, it was a great presentation of dynamics.


----------



## richsto

newc33 said:


> I feel like the dialogue was fine, it was a great presentation of dynamics.


Don't get me wrong, it wasn't poor I am just being critical....it's in my nature.  Good dynamics and intelligible throughout, just a bit of chestiness in some scenes and the dialog replacement was at times noticeable. Again, being very critical here. Outstanding use of surrounds & spatial integration in all channels. Very effective mixing and the bass!!!! Well done....bravo.


----------



## Mrkazador

MrGrey said:


> I am currently collecting all the graphs from Mrkazador and Fatshaft so its gonna take a while


Good luck man, theres a lot of info in this thread.


----------



## MrGrey

Mrkazador said:


> Good luck man, theres a lot of info in this thread.


thanks. I'm collecting the full movie graphs and taking it from there. i will add anything that is requested later on.


----------



## lizrussspike

richsto said:


> Just watched Hacksaw Ridge....buy this one and pass on renting. Once again Lionsgate neutered the rental with 5.1 DD only. So disappointed. That said, the sound was some of the best I've heard....ever. Some of the dialog wasn't recorded spectacularly but the bass was truly phenomenal. Best workout my dual SVS Ultras have ever had with great texture and depth; quality and quantity. Will be picking this one up to own. Brutal violence makes this not for everyone but otherwise highly recommended!


Thanks richsto! I am glad I bought it, as it has the ATMOS track.


----------



## citsur86

lizrussspike said:


> Thanks richsto! I am glad I bought it, as it has the ATMOS track.




After all this Hacksaw ridge talk, I'm on my way to Best Buy to pickup a copy!


----------



## raynist

citsur86 said:


> After all this Hacksaw ridge talk, I'm on my way to Best Buy to pickup a copy!


You will love it. 

We watched it last night and my wife commented during the first battle scene around the 1 hour 9 minute mark that our couch felt like it was going to lift off the ground.


----------



## basshead81

MrGrey said:


> thanks. I'm collecting the full movie graphs and taking it from there. i will add anything that is requested later on.


When you get this all done send me your PayPal addy....I would like to buy you a beer or 2 for your efforts.


----------



## citsur86

raynist said:


> You will love it.
> 
> 
> 
> We watched it last night and my wife commented during the first battle scene around the 1 hour 9 minute mark that our couch felt like it was going to lift off the ground.




Awesome. Just got the sub in a new location with new PEQ filters and it's the best response I've been able to get on paper so far. So excited to see how it sounds with some good vetted material!


----------



## notnyt

januza said:


> Some port chuffing from PB16 & Pulse. The candle lights are moving a bit. This so far is the only movie that made my 16 chuff. https://youtu.be/Tr5cVu0Mq9k
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That scene does some bad things to my house...


----------



## notnyt

januza said:


> I actually have 2 PB13s also. Not sure why it's chuffing like this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take undersized enclosure/ports for $500, Alex.


----------



## tvuong

Got graph for A Monster Calls? Watched it with kids last night, didn't get to finish. It had good bass rumbling along with excellent surrounds.


----------



## Kini62

raynist said:


> You will love it.
> 
> We watched it last night and my wife commented during the first battle scene around the 1 hour 9 minute mark that our couch felt like it was going to lift off the ground.


Watched last night also. Movie was good, not great imo. 

I was really bummed about the soundtrack being only DD. 😠

Maybe because of that I thought the soundtrack was also good but not as good as the magnificent 7.


----------



## MrGrey

OK so i got 150 full movie graphs from Mrkazador and Fatshaft post's  now ill start uploading them and getting the new ''*The Ultimate List of BASS in Movies w/ Frequency Chart''* forum ready and also add my graphs to it.


----------



## MrGrey

The new Forum, i will be getting some dinner then ill start adding the films 

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...s-movies-w-frequency-charts.html#post51057089


----------



## Mrkazador

Thanks. I've been thinking about graphing specific scenes with waterfalls how I used to do it but it takes up a bit of time. Maybe I'll start with Hacksaw Ridge since everyone liked it so much.


----------



## MrGrey

Mrkazador said:


> Thanks. I've been thinking about graphing specific scenes with waterfalls how I used to do it but it takes up a bit of time. Maybe I'll start with Hacksaw Ridge since everyone liked it so much.


O that would be a killer one especially with the good words its getting from the members here


----------



## Mrkazador

Here is a few from Hacksaw Ridge. Theres so much


----------



## Sekosche

MrGrey said:


> OK so i got 150 full movie graphs from Mrkazador and Fatshaft post's  now ill start uploading them and getting the new ''*The Ultimate List of BASS in Movies w/ Frequency Chart''* forum ready and also add my graphs to it.


You're awesome man! I will contribute to the effort. I recognize how much work is involved. Set up a donation fund!


----------



## MrGrey

Sekosche said:


> You're awesome man! I will contribute to the effort. I recognize how much work is involved. Set up a donation fund!


Thank you, i just made a Paypal one. i don't now the rules here but ill add it to my Sig and look up the rules so i don't get a strike

paypal.me/avrforumMrgrey


----------



## lizrussspike

Kini62 said:


> Watched last night also. Movie was good, not great imo.
> 
> I was really bummed about the soundtrack being only DD. 😠
> 
> Maybe because of that I thought the soundtrack was also good but not as good as the magnificent 7.


Kini62, Was this a rental. Because the copy I have has Dolby ATMOS in the audio selection. It has a great soundtrack and awesome bass, at east with my modest subs


----------



## MrGrey

Mrkazador said:


> Here is a few from Hacksaw Ridge. Theres so much


----------



## basshead81

MrGrey said:


> This movie is out of control, as soon as my sub amp is back from repair this will be the first to be played. i added it next to the Hacksaw Ridge movie name. Thanks allot


Ahh...So the funny smell revealed it's ugly head!


----------



## MrGrey

basshead81 said:


> Ahh...So the funny smell revealed it's ugly head!


Maybe, Brian said he think its the Preamp board so he replaced it. but that problem showed up before the smell happened from the sub getting hot from a particular scene, so who the hell knows because i think I'm the first guy that happened to at least from the time Ive been in the Rythmik forum. it would been great if he know exactly what caused such a problem.


----------



## newc33

notnyt said:


> i'll take undersized enclosure/ports for $500, alex.


lmao!


----------



## David Varner

richsto said:


> Just watched Hacksaw Ridge....buy this one and pass on renting. Once again Lionsgate neutered the rental with 5.1 DD only. So disappointed. That said, the sound was some of the best I've heard....ever. Some of the dialog wasn't recorded spectacularly but the bass was truly phenomenal. Best workout my dual SVS Ultras have ever had with great texture and depth; quality and quantity. Will be picking this one up to own. Brutal violence makes this not for everyone but otherwise highly recommended!


Wife woke up having nightmares...she wan't of them. Great movie though.


----------



## Kini62

lizrussspike said:


> Kini62, Was this a rental. Because the copy I have has Dolby ATMOS in the audio selection. It has a great soundtrack and awesome bass, at east with my modest subs


Yes it was a rental. Last time I'll rent a Lions Gate release. Could've saved $2 and just streamed it from my Android box for free in AAC 2.0 and had just as good audio. 

Seems the DD version was neutered pretty good. It just didn't have the dynamics the M7 or some others. 

The movie was good, not as good a Saving Private Ryan, at least for me. 

The man, however, possibly the greatest known war hero ever? Incredible story. 

Might pick it up when it goes under $10. There's not a lot of replay value.


----------



## raynist

Kini62 said:


> Yes it was a rental. Last time I'll rent a Lions Gate release. Could've saved $2 and just streamed it from my Android box for free in AAC 2.0 and had just as good audio.
> 
> Seems the DD version was neutered pretty good. It just didn't have the dynamics the M7 or some others.
> 
> The movie was good, not as good a Saving Private Ryan, at least for me.
> 
> The man, however, possibly the greatest known war hero ever? Incredible story.
> 
> Might pick it up when it goes under $10. There's not a lot of replay value.


Go on Redbox.com and start a chat. Complain about paying a premium for an hd movie with no hd sound. They will give you a credit. Let them know it is not acceptable.

I am planning on replaying some of the scenes above again today.


----------



## derrickdj1

I rented Hacksaw Ridge and was surprised when the movie came on. No Doby Atmos, Neural X and just the DD surround popped up.


----------



## Sekosche

derrickdj1 said:


> I rented Hacksaw Ridge and was surprised when the movie came on. No Doby Atmos, Neural X and just the DD surround popped up.


No doubt it stinks, but Lionsgate is one of the few studios left that leaves the full HD audio on the retail bluray (non 4K discs) but then neuters the rental discs. I'm unhappy about the rentals, but I'm glad they're not forcing people that don't have 4K TV to buy the ultra HD discs just for the Atmos track.

Unless im reading this wrong, you must have Neural X as your default surround mixer and the DD was for dolby digital, if both these were showing up. You can switch it to dolby surround on receiver for dolby content, as it's specific to each audio format...most people seem to prefer the dolby surround upmixer.


----------



## newc33

Kini62 said:


> Yes it was a rental. Last time I'll rent a Lions Gate release. Could've saved $2 and just streamed it from my Android box for free in AAC 2.0 and had just as good audio.
> 
> Seems the DD version was neutered pretty good. It just didn't have the dynamics the M7 or some others.
> 
> The movie was good, not as good a Saving Private Ryan, at least for me.
> 
> The man, however, possibly the greatest known war hero ever? Incredible story.
> 
> Might pick it up when it goes under $10. There's not a lot of replay value.


I'm suprised you say there is not a lot of replay value. I thought the second half alone was worth replay just for bass demo, also I liked the movie. Nothing wrong with your opinion just saying


----------



## derrickdj1

Sekosche said:


> No doubt it stinks, but Lionsgate is one of the few studios left that leaves the full HD audio on the retail bluray (non 4K discs) but then neuters the rental discs. I'm unhappy about the rentals, but I'm glad they're not forcing people that don't have 4K TV to buy the ultra HD discs just for the Atmos track.
> 
> Unless im reading this wrong, you must have Neural X as your default surround mixer and the DD was for dolby digital, if both these were showing up. You can switch it to dolby surround on receiver for dolby content, as it's specific to each audio format...most people seem to prefer the dolby surround upmixer.



The avr will automatically select the right format. The Neural X on the Pionner is similar to Atmos for object based playback. I've become spoiled and like the object base playback of the legacy formats like Dolby True HS, DTS Master, etc.

The bass was good and I liked the movie. I may get it on Bluray for the right price.


----------



## Kini62

newc33 said:


> I'm suprised you say there is not a lot of replay value. I thought the second half alone was worth replay just for bass demo, also I liked the movie. Nothing wrong with your opinion just saying


Bass demo material just wasn't there for me with the dd track. Also it could be I just didn't pay that much attention to the audio since the second half of the movie was pretty engrossing. 

Oh, and I was already POd about the neutered sound track and didn't care too much how it sounded. I was at only -18db and I normally watch movies at -15 to -10.


----------



## newc33

Kini62 said:


> Bass demo material just wasn't there for me with the dd track. Also it could be I just didn't pay that much attention to the audio since the second half of the movie was pretty engrossing.
> 
> Oh, and I was already POd about the neutered sound track and didn't care too much how it sounded. I was at only -18db and I normally watch movies at -15 to -10.


Understandable


----------



## raynist

Kini62 said:


> Bass demo material just wasn't there for me with the dd track. Also it could be I just didn't pay that much attention to the audio since the second half of the movie was pretty engrossing.
> 
> Oh, and I was already POd about the neutered sound track and didn't care too much how it sounded. I was at only -18db and I normally watch movies at -15 to -10.


Make sure you let Redbox know that having lossy sound on blu ray discs is unacceptable. Every time it has happened to me I complain.


----------



## Sekosche

derrickdj1 said:


> The avr will automatically select the right format. The Neural X on the Pionner is similar to Atmos for object based playback. I've become spoiled and like the object base playback of the legacy formats like Dolby True HS, DTS Master, etc.
> 
> The bass was good and I liked the movie. I may get it on Bluray for the right price.


If your receiver auto selects the right format, and it's encoded in DD, then it would utilize the object based Dolby Surround Upmixer (DSU), instead of Neural X, which is tied to DTS based audio tracks. I know D&M receivers allow you to select whichever upmixer you prefer and it saves it per format and source, and I assume it's the same with Pioneer on Atmos capable receivers...not really important.

Glad you liked Hacksaw! I thought it was terrific, and we're replaying it tomorrow night again for company. The second half is just a ridiculous bassfest.


----------



## MrGrey

haha F%$K Sony Pictures!!! 
i really hate this company!. 
crap films and this disgusting practice is just a recipe for death.


















​


----------



## citsur86

MrGrey said:


> haha F%$K Sony Pictures!!!
> i really hate this company!.
> crap films and this disgusting practice is just a recipe for death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Wow so for those of us waiting for OLED prices to come down to get into the 4k game, we have to also be maxed out at 5.1 when this happens?


----------



## buddhamus

MrGrey said:


> haha F%$K Sony Pictures!!!
> i really hate this company!.
> crap films and this disgusting practice is just a recipe for death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


**** Sony... Can't stand them! 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## notnyt

fantastic beasts has a lot of bass throughout. it's a fun one.


----------



## audiofan1

derrickdj1 said:


> The avr will automatically select the right format. The Neural X on the Pionner is similar to Atmos for object based playback. I've become spoiled and like the object base playback of the legacy formats like Dolby True HS, DTS Master, etc.
> 
> The bass was good and I liked the movie. I may get it on Bluray for the right price.


 There are no objects in legacy formats but agree the upmixers are cool. I would highly suggest if you're set up for Atmos to get this disc, it puts all Atmos mixes to shame

Hacksaw Ridge was just pure cinema excellence


----------



## lizrussspike

newc33 said:


> I'm suprised you say there is not a lot of replay value. I thought the second half alone was worth replay just for bass demo, also I liked the movie. Nothing wrong with your opinion just saying


agree with newc33! Real good demo stuff here!


----------



## tvuong

notnyt said:


> fantastic beasts has a lot of bass throughout. it's a fun one.


Yeap, I posted in the new bass thread started by Mcgrey. I think we should move our movie with bass discussion over there so graph can be posted and the master list can be updated. Just my opinion.


----------



## Sekosche

citsur86 said:


> Wow so for those of us waiting for OLED proves to come down to get into the 4k game, we have to also be maxed out at 5.1 when this happens?


Having the audio remastered by DTS and Dolby in varying levels of quality for the same movie doesn't make a lot of sense to me, all just to avoid a Dolby licensing fee on the bluray? I still don't get it; this is very strange. I know the HD audio tracks require a little more storage space, but this is getting ridiculous. Has anyone found a definitive reason for these practices?


----------



## tbass2k

Sekosche said:


> Having the audio remastered by DTS and Dolby in varying levels of quality for the same movie doesn't make a lot of sense to me, all just to avoid a Dolby licensing fee on the bluray? I still don't get it; this is very strange. I know the HD audio tracks require a little more storage space, but this is getting ridiculous. Has anyone found a definitive reason for these practices?


I'm surprised this doesn't happen more.....tbh, there are some 4k discs I would've purchased over the blu-ray if the atmos track was only on the 4k disc and not the blu-ray, but if I can get the same quality atmos track for half the price, they can keep their UHD disc; you know the studios and a/v equipment manufacturers want you to upgrade all of your stuff. $$$$$$$$


----------



## Scott Simonian

MrGrey said:


> haha F%$K Sony Pictures!!!
> i really hate this company!.
> crap films and this disgusting practice is just a recipe for death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Ugh. 

So like...20th Century Fox does this as well. Lionsgate too, IIRC. Disney doesn't put their Atmos at all (yet). 

You hate all them too?



I mean, if you think that is irritating....think about the guys who bought the first copy of The Martian on UHD. Two months later, Fox releases the Extended Cut with Atmos.


----------



## MrGrey

Scott Simonian said:


> Ugh.
> 
> So like...20th Century Fox does this as well. Lionsgate too, IIRC. Disney doesn't put their Atmos at all (yet).
> 
> You hate all them too?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, if you think that is irritating....think about the guys who bought the first copy of The Martian on UHD. Two months later, Fox releases the Extended Cut with Atmos.


My problem is with ATMOS releases getting 5.1 on the standard blu-ray. if it had 7.1 i would be happy but 5.1 is just sticking it to the customers.


----------



## Scott Simonian

MrGrey said:


> My problem is with ATMOS releases getting 5.1 on the standard blu-ray. if it had 7.1 i would be happy but 5.1 is just sticking it to the customers.



Usually we would get at least 7.1 audio.

Maybe Passengers was a 5.1 based Atmos theatrical mix? Anyway...who cares about Passengers? 


But let's be real. You need to step up to UHD and get over the fact that BD is getting shafted with Atmos titles now. Studios want us to buy UHD now.


----------



## Sekosche

tbass2k said:


> I'm surprised this doesn't happen more.....tbh, there are some 4k discs I would've purchased over the blu-ray if the atmos track was only on the 4k disc and not the blu-ray, but if I can get the same quality atmos track for half the price, they can keep their UHD disc; you know the studios and a/v equipment manufacturers want you to upgrade all of your stuff. $$$$$$$$


Just one more reason physical media is dying...pricing. Asking $30 a movie now and we wonder why most people are content streaming it for a few bucks or waiting until it's available for free. If they want to leave off HD audio as a driving motivator behind home theater upgrades, not sure what their incentive will be in a few years when digital sales of average quality audio and video dominate the market. Last I read, digital sales surpassed discs for the first time in 2016, same with video games, and the fact the the vast majority of people don't care about the quality offered much above DVD A/V, speaks volumes to where the industry is heading. Makes me a little sad to think where the industry will be in 10-20 years even.


----------



## sb1

Went to the doctor this morning. Bones are making funny noises. Bruises popping up everywhere. Can't focus. Ears are bleeding. Got an MRI done. Doctor gets back to my room with the results. "Son", he says. "You just watched Hacksaw Ridge at reference, didn't you?"


----------



## javanpohl

Watching Thor last night had me wondering when the last time I watched that movie was... "was it really before I installed my big subs 3 or 4 years ago?" Either way, that is one vicious soundtrack. It's rare that I think a movie is TOO dynamic but that one had me going up and down with the volume trying to find a happy medium. ::dialogue-only scene:: "Oh, that's not that loud, let me crack it up a few dBs" ::cue earth shattering volume levels:: "MOTHER OF GOD!!" ::turns volume back down::


----------



## Alan P

Could someone get a mod to close this thread so that all traffic can now be directed to the new thread? I think having two threads actively discussing the same topic is redundant.


----------



## PioManiac

Bump for @MrGrey

One of my old favorites, *9* that needs to be added to the Ultimate list.  



PioManiac said:


> ...also found "9" that was mentioned a couple pages back.
> (have not seen that graph on AVS either) I hope its okay to post these here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember buying that one way back around ~ 2009, great flick, great bass!





derrickdj1 said:


> The movie 9 was never meant to be a movie. It was a PHd. student's short project for his degree. It has remained one of the most potent bass movies with a few touches from Tim Burton.


I just replayed it this weekend and it's Still Awesome!


----------



## MrGrey

PioManiac said:


> Bump for @*MrGrey*
> 
> One of my old favorites, *9* that needs to be added to the Ultimate list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just replayed it this weekend and it's Still Awesome!


Yeah this graph was done by the guys over at http://data-bass.ipbhost.com so i don't think i have permission to post it. maybe ill have to pick it up for cheap.


----------



## tvuong

Alan P said:


> Could someone get a mod to close this thread so that all traffic can now be directed to the new thread? I think having two threads actively discussing the same topic is redundant.


Agree and make the other thread a sticky.


----------



## Hopinater

Alan P said:


> Could someone get a mod to close this thread so that all traffic can now be directed to the new thread? I think having two threads actively discussing the same topic is redundant.


Agreed. We gotta kill this thread and all move over to the new one.


----------



## kyzer soze

Hopinater said:


> Agreed. We gotta kill this thread and all move over to the new one.




Where is the new one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lizrussspike

kyzer soze said:


> Where is the new one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...te-list-bass-movies-w-frequency-charts-2.html


----------



## newc33

MrGrey said:


> haha F%$K Sony Pictures!!!
> i really hate this company!.
> crap films and this disgusting practice is just a recipe for death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


What a shame!


----------



## newc33

citsur86 said:


> Wow so for those of us waiting for OLED prices to come down to get into the 4k game, we have to also be maxed out at 5.1 when this happens?


I hate this mostly because the majority of people don't even care or know the diffrence between 5.1 and 7.1 and Atmos. People like us a few people in the country that even care about it. I'm gonna guess that over 90% of people who buy a movie never even look at the audio info before they buy it. 

I could think of 50 people off the top of my head that don't know are care about the diffrence, all I would have to do is look at the first 50 contacts in my phone..... it would be everyone of them. 

If they are doing this to make more money and make people upgrade to 4k then they are doing this to a very small percentage of people who actually care about the audio. Sounds like they are really scraping for pennies here, while costing us dollars


----------



## simple man

newc33 said:


> I hate this mostly because the majority of people don't even care or know the diffrence between 5.1 and 7.1 and Atmos. People like us a few people in the country that even care about it. I'm gonna guess that over 90% of people who buy a movie never even look at the audio info before they buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> I could think of 50 people off the top of my head that don't know are care about the diffrence, all I would have to do is look at the first 50 contacts in my phone..... it would be everyone of them.
> 
> 
> 
> If they are doing this to make more money and make people upgrade to 4k then they are doing this to a very small percentage of people who actually care about the audio. Sounds like they are really scraping for pennies here, while costing us dollars




We have an expensive hobby 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galonzo

citsur86 said:


> Wow so for those of us waiting for OLED prices to come down to get into the 4k game, we have to also be maxed out at 5.1 when this happens?


Not necessarily, all you need to do is upgrade to a UHD BRP (they start around $200); they all have dual-HDMI outs, of which the audio-only HDMI out is HDMI 1.4, which is capable of bitstreaming the immersive audio to "legacy" AVRs/pre-pro setups (with the exception of the XBOX ONE S; and the PS4Pro doesn't have a UHD drive anyway).

The video is automatically downconverted to 1080p if the display doesn't support 4K.


----------



## kyzer soze

lizrussspike said:


> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...te-list-bass-movies-w-frequency-charts-2.html


Thank you.


----------



## citsur86

galonzo said:


> Not necessarily, all you need to do is upgrade to a UHD BRP (they start around $200); they all have dual-HDMI outs, of which the audio-only HDMI out is HDMI 1.4, which is capable of bitstreaming the immersive audio to "legacy" AVRs/pre-pro setups (with the exception of the XBOX ONE S; the PS4Pro doesn't have a UHD drive).
> 
> 
> 
> The video is automatically downconverted to 1080p if the display doesn't support 4K.




I have an Xbox One S. So you're saying if I get the 4K version I can play it through the Xbox One S and it'll play the ATMOS sound track but downscale the 4K to 1080p? I think the Xbox one s is pending an update to be able to choose ATMOS as the bitstream format. Not sure it's out yet though.


----------



## galonzo

citsur86 said:


> I have an Xbox One S. So you're saying if I get the 4K version I can play it through the Xbox One S and it'll play the ATMOS sound track but downscale the 4K to 1080p? I think the Xbox one s is pending an update to be able to choose ATMOS as the bitstream format. Not sure it's out yet though.


The S _is_ the 4K UHD BR version of the ONE, however, like you said, it can't bitstream immersive formats currently; and it's the only UHD disk player that doesn't have dual HDMI outs, so it's a crapshoot on what will happen with video when you play a UHD disk (and you have it running through your AVR or pre/pro first).


----------



## citsur86

galonzo said:


> The S _is_ the 4K UHD BR version of the ONE, however, like you said, it can't bitstream immersive formats currently; and it's the only UHD disk player that doesn't have dual HDMI outs, so it's a crapshoot on what will happen with video when you play a UHD disk (and you have it running through your AVR or pre/pro first).




Oh I see - I misunderstood earlier. You were saying the Xbox One S is the only UHD 4K player without dual HDMI outs. I'm not spending an extra $200 for Sony's greed. Original disgust stands lol


----------



## Gorilla Killa

citsur86 said:


> I have an Xbox One S. So you're saying if I get the 4K version I can play it through the Xbox One S and it'll play the ATMOS sound track but downscale the 4K to 1080p? I think the Xbox one s is pending an update to be able to choose ATMOS as the bitstream format. Not sure it's out yet though.


I think its still Insider stuff. Im hoping the Scorpio will have Atmos and 3d capability at launch. Im all in as soon as it hits preorder, June 11 coming soon


----------



## 1201

Has anyone seen 

GANTZ:O

its on netflix. fight scenes, which is pretty much half the movie, have some of the most monster midbass Ive heard to date.

I would compare it to Final Fantasy:kingsglaide in the lfe/midbass area


----------



## Harold McLintock

miss peregrines school had some crazy bass. would like to see a graph for that. its also a tim burton movie so i recommend watching it.


----------



## Marc Alexander

1201 said:


> Has anyone seen
> 
> GANTZ:O
> 
> its on netflix. fight scenes, which is pretty much half the movie, have some of the most monster midbass Ive heard to date.
> 
> I would compare it to Final Fantasy:kingsglaide in the lfe/midbass area


Thanks, perhaps it will make the next mid-bass demo disc! 👍


----------



## 1201

Marc Alexander said:


> Thanks, perhaps it will make the next mid-bass demo disc! 👍




didn't know there was a midbass demo disc- where can I find info on this?


----------



## lizrussspike

1201 said:


> didn't know there was a midbass demo disc- where can I find info on this?


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...rs/2685001-mid-bass-demo-disc-volume-1-a.html


----------



## mrcoop

accountant - some fun gunshot scenes.


----------



## mrcoop

hacksaw ridge...cant figure this one out...bass was there but nothing impressive...and I know my system can pretty much handle anything extreme thrown at it if its above 14hz...not sure what was going on...may have to get it again or just buy it.


----------



## Mongo171

mrcoop said:


> hacksaw ridge...cant figure this one out...bass was there but nothing impressive...and I know my system can pretty much handle anything extreme thrown at it if its above 14hz...not sure what was going on...may have to get it again or just buy it.


I take it that you got a rental. Can't judge on rentals. They neuter rentals. Just buy it.


----------



## teckademic

mrcoop said:


> hacksaw ridge...cant figure this one out...bass was there but nothing impressive...and I know my system can pretty much handle anything extreme thrown at it if its above 14hz...not sure what was going on...may have to get it again or just buy it.


if you rented Hacksaw Ridge then it was definitely neutered by Lionsgate, as they do with all of their rentals. Either buy it or borrow it from someone because Hacksaw Ridge and unimpressive shouldn't be said in the same sentence, as far as bass goes.


----------



## lizrussspike

^+1


----------



## citsur86

Watched Moana on Blueray last night. Great movie, but definitely lacking in the bass section. Had a lot of potential too


----------



## ambesolman

Sekosche said:


> Just one more reason physical media is dying...pricing. Asking $30 a movie now and we wonder why most people are content streaming it for a few bucks or waiting until it's available for free. If they want to leave off HD audio as a driving motivator behind home theater upgrades, not sure what their incentive will be in a few years when digital sales of average quality audio and video dominate the market. Last I read, digital sales surpassed discs for the first time in 2016, same with video games, and the fact the the vast majority of people don't care about the quality offered much above DVD A/V, speaks volumes to where the industry is heading. Makes me a little sad to think where the industry will be in 10-20 years even.




Agree about the pricing, it's absurd. I would think that the best way to get the public to adopt something new, like bluray or uhd is to make it cheap and easy to upgrade. While not an upgrade in SQ, I think this is one reason iTunes took off so fast, $0.99 songs. 
From a PQ standpoint, BR was an obvious upgrade from DVD. So why do people still buy inferior dvds when a BRP is less than $100 and will still play all your other dvds and cds too? I believe it's because 1. the BR is $20+ as a new release and 2. that they still have the option. Take away the option of buying only the DVD copy and make them buy at least the BR combo if they want a dvd or just stop releasing movies on DVD altogether and just leave it for receiver manuals, etc. This way you remove the DVD as the starting point in the movie pricing structure. Make BRs the cost of DVD, move uhd discs to BR prices...everyone gets higher quality movies at more reasonable prices and with the lower cost of equipment upgrades, movies would sell more copies making the studios more money. And despite what we see out there, I don't see three disc formats being a feasible business model.


Sent using Tapatalk cuz the mobile version is still


----------



## beastaudio

ambesolman said:


> Agree about the pricing, it's absurd. I would think that the best way to get the public to adopt something new, like bluray or uhd is to make it cheap and easy to upgrade. While not an upgrade in SQ, I think this is one reason iTunes took off so fast, $0.99 songs.
> From a PQ standpoint, BR was an obvious upgrade from DVD. So why do people still buy inferior dvds when a BRP is less than $100 and will still play all your other dvds and cds too? I believe it's because 1. the BR is $20+ as a new release and 2. that they still have the option. Take away the option of buying only the DVD copy and make them buy at least the BR combo if they want a dvd or just stop releasing movies on DVD altogether and just leave it for receiver manuals, etc. This way you remove the DVD as the starting point in the movie pricing structure. Make BRs the cost of DVD, move uhd discs to BR prices...everyone gets higher quality movies at more reasonable prices and with the lower cost of equipment upgrades, movies would sell more copies making the studios more money. And despite what we see out there, I don't see three disc formats being a feasible business model.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk cuz the mobile version is still


What in the world are you doing actually writing a serious post? Hey everyone, don't listen, @ambesolman's account has been HACKED! What did you do with my friend?!?!?


----------



## 1201

lizrussspike said:


> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...rs/2685001-mid-bass-demo-disc-volume-1-a.html


thanks for that man. I'll check it out


----------



## ambesolman

beastaudio said:


> What in the world are you doing actually writing a serious post? Hey everyone, don't listen, @ambesolman's account has been HACKED! What did you do with my friend?!?!?




Just keepin you on your toes











Sent using Tapatalk cuz the mobile version is still


----------



## tezster

Potential LFE-beast?


----------



## derrickdj1

I watched Dr. Strange tonight. The highlight was the projector turned on. It was not in Atmos, some special effects were good but, not good enough to make up for such a weak story-line and realism of the characters. I was so disappointed, I can't even really comment on the bass quality except, I've seen and heard much better in some of the other Marvel productions.


----------



## Elihawk

mrcoop said:


> hacksaw ridge...cant figure this one out...bass was there but nothing impressive...and I know my system can pretty much handle anything extreme thrown at it if its above 14hz...not sure what was going on...may have to get it again or just buy it.


HR has some serious bass, but having watch it and Deep Water Horizon back to back, DWH wins...or my neighbors loose, you choose.
HR was a slow building movie with very little Lfe for the first 50%, but man, those battle scenes rocked the whole house! Excellent story, great soundtrack and some serious lfe! Of the movies I own, I got about 5 that stand out for bass more than HR (Battle for LA, War of the Worlds, EofT, Underworld, DWH) but HR is right there with them, maybe a short step back!
One thing I noticed with both HR and DWH...the usage of surrounds is to immerse you in sound and NOT to provide unique direction sound coming from behind you. During each of these movie, I actually got up to see if the surrounds were working and they were working overtime, but it seems like almost exactly the same content as the fronts (of course there is some unique surround content. Other movies, like 2012, Lone Survivor and a couple of the Resident Evil movies, have unique content coming from the surrounds that can actually make you turn you head.


----------



## Alan P

Quick, sort of OT question;

For you guys with non-Atmos setups with either front heights, rears, or both...do you prefer DTS:NEO X or Dolby PLIIz to upmix?

I've been running NEO X for a long time and got to playing with PLIIz last night...I think I prefer PLIIz. It seems the bass is a bit smoother and less boomy, and the heights seem to integrate a little better.

Anybody?


----------



## lizrussspike

Alan P said:


> Quick, sort of OT question;
> 
> For you guys with non-Atmos setups with either front heights, rears, or both...do you prefer DTS:NEO X or Dolby PLIIz to upmix?
> 
> I've been running NEO X for a long time and got to playing with PLIIz last night...I think I prefer PLIIz. It seems the bass is a bit smoother and less boomy, and the heights seem to integrate a little better.
> 
> Anybody?


Alan P,
I just put up four more speakers last Saturday, and only watched one movie. I used DTS:NEO X. I have not tried Dolby PLIIz as of yet, but plan on doing some more demo this weekend and listen to what happens.


----------



## SBuger

Alan P said:


> Quick, sort of OT question;
> 
> For you guys with non-Atmos setups with either front heights, rears, or both...do you prefer DTS:NEO X or Dolby PLIIz to upmix?
> 
> I've been running NEO X for a long time and got to playing with PLIIz last night...I think I prefer PLIIz. It seems the bass is a bit smoother and less boomy, and the heights seem to integrate a little better.
> 
> Anybody?


I run a side surrounds (no rear surrounds) but do have front heights. I've experimented a lot and have decided that pretty much every time I prefer DTS:NEO X for 7.1 movie tracks and Dolby PLIIz for 5.1 movie tracks. I may feel differently if I also had rear surrounds in the mix. When I use PLIIz for 5.1 and NEO:X for 7.1, I feel I get the best surround sound bubble (height, width and depth), with the cleanest dialog and best sounding and feeling bass. 

Seems kind of crazy to me that I can tell a difference with one vs the other on 5.1 and 7.1 material, but I can, so I change them for each


----------



## Steve544

Elihawk said:


> HR has some serious bass, but having watch it and Deep Water Horizon back to back, DWH wins...or my neighbors loose, you choose.
> HR was a slow building movie with very little Lfe for the first 50%, but man, those battle scenes rocked the whole house! Excellent story, great soundtrack and some serious lfe! Of the movies I own, I got about 5 that stand out for bass more than HR (Battle for LA, War of the Worlds, EofT, Underworld, DWH) but HR is right there with them, maybe a short step back!
> One thing I noticed with both HR and DWH...the usage of surrounds is to immerse you in sound and NOT to provide unique direction sound coming from behind you. During each of these movie, I actually got up to see if the surrounds were working and they were working overtime, but it seems like almost exactly the same content as the fronts (of course there is some unique surround content. Other movies, like 2012, Lone Survivor and a couple of the Resident Evil movies, have unique content coming from the surrounds that can actually make you turn you head.



Another audiophile I can relate to. I'm like you, I have often gotten up to check surrounds when a film is so immersive. I really do prefer films like Lone Survivor which, not only is a great film, but the audio mixing provides a lot of discreet audio to go to individual channels rather that be in the center of a massive cacophony of sound.


----------



## Alan P

Cacophony has it's place...Interstellar Launch Scene for example. 

That scene feels like my room is being literally ripped apart!


----------



## citsur86

Alan P said:


> Quick, sort of OT question;
> 
> For you guys with non-Atmos setups with either front heights, rears, or both...do you prefer DTS:NEO X or Dolby PLIIz to upmix?
> 
> I've been running NEO X for a long time and got to playing with PLIIz last night...I think I prefer PLIIz. It seems the bass is a bit smoother and less boomy, and the heights seem to integrate a little better.
> 
> Anybody?


A struggle I can relate to! I searched the web far and wide for the answer to a similar question. For 5.1 content, is it better to matrix front heights using PLIIz OR rear surrounds using PLIIx Movie? My AVR doesn't offer NEO:X, so for front height configuration I only have the option of PLIIz. My AVR is 7.2 with 2 extra channels but can only power 7 at a time. So, I am forced to constantly compromise until I can convince my wife to let me spring for the Marantz 7010 I'd love to buy. I always set my AVR to Front Height and use DD PLIIz when the source material is 5.1. If the source material is 7.1, I change the AVR mode to rear surround and run in Auto Surround mode to ensure I get the proper discrete channels from the source.

Do you have front heights and width speakers setup? One major distinction between PLIIz and DTS:Neo X seems to be DTS:Neo X allows for matrixing to both front heights and widths while PLIIz is front heights only. I will say the Front Heights make my entire front wall seem like 1 big speaker with sound coming from any possible point depending on what's on the screen. With the projector screen down it is a great experience as the sound usually matches very closely to the location of the thing making the sound on the screen!


----------



## citsur86

Alan P said:


> Cacophony has it's place...Interstellar Launch Scene for example.
> 
> That scene feels like my room is being literally ripped apart!


This is the scene I use unquestionably if demo'ing my sub. Second would be the fish tank scene of Finding Nemo. Interstellar launch scene demo's Immersion while Finding Nemo fish tank scene demo's slam. The best part of the Interstellar Launch is when the rumble abruptly stops. The contrast to the rumbling is the most silently deafening thing I've heard.


----------



## lizrussspike

Alan P,
Are you running 7 or 9 speakers?
Which receiver do you have?
Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Alan P

citsur86 said:


> A struggle I can relate to! I searched the web far and wide for the answer to a similar question. For 5.1 content, is it better to matrix front heights using PLIIz OR rear surrounds using PLIIx Movie? My AVR doesn't offer NEO:X, so for front height configuration I only have the option of PLIIz. My AVR is 7.2 with 2 extra channels but can only power 7 at a time. So, I am forced to constantly compromise until I can convince my wife to let me spring for the Marantz 7010 I'd love to buy. I always set my AVR to Front Height and use DD PLIIz when the source material is 5.1. If the source material is 7.1, I change the AVR mode to rear surround and run in Auto Surround mode to ensure I get the proper discrete channels from the source.
> 
> Do you have front heights and width speakers setup? One major distinction between PLIIz and DTS:Neo X seems to be DTS:Neo X allows for matrixing to both front heights and widths while PLIIz is front heights only. I will say the Front Heights make my entire front wall seem like 1 big speaker with sound coming from any possible point depending on what's on the screen. With the projector screen down it is a great experience as the sound usually matches very closely to the location of the thing making the sound on the screen!


I'm using front heights and rears, no wides. My AVR can do all 9 channels at once. 

I agree about the wall of sound. I kind of hate how my FHs look in my living room and have toyed with the idea of taking them down...but every time I try to run without them, I miss them, I miss them a lot!




citsur86 said:


> This is the scene I use unquestionably if demo'ing my sub. Second would be the fish tank scene of Finding Nemo. Interstellar launch scene demo's Immersion while Finding Nemo fish tank scene demo's slam. The best part of the Interstellar Launch is when the rumble abruptly stops. The contrast to the rumbling is the most silently deafening thing I've heard.


Oh yeah, the first time I watched that scene and it was suddenly silent, I thought I blew something up in my system. 





lizrussspike said:


> Alan P,
> Are you running 7 or 9 speakers?
> Which receiver do you have?
> Thanks,
> Russ


9, Denon 4520.


----------



## Hopinater

Alan, what speakers are you using for the FH?


----------



## Alan P

Hopinater said:


> Alan, what speakers are you using for the FH?


Klipsch RB-51s. They seem to meld pretty well with the PSAs, and I had them laying around.


----------



## Sekosche

citsur86 said:


> A struggle I can relate to! I searched the web far and wide for the answer to a similar question. For 5.1 content, is it better to matrix front heights using PLIIz OR rear surrounds using PLIIx Movie? My AVR doesn't offer NEO:X, so for front height configuration I only have the option of PLIIz. My AVR is 7.2 with 2 extra channels but can only power 7 at a time. So, I am forced to constantly compromise until I can convince my wife to let me spring for the Marantz 7010 I'd love to buy. I always set my AVR to Front Height and use DD PLIIz when the source material is 5.1. If the source material is 7.1, I change the AVR mode to rear surround and run in Auto Surround mode to ensure I get the proper discrete channels from the source.
> 
> Do you have front heights and width speakers setup? One major distinction between PLIIz and DTS:Neo X seems to be DTS:Neo X allows for matrixing to both front heights and widths while PLIIz is front heights only. I will say the Front Heights make my entire front wall seem like 1 big speaker with sound coming from any possible point depending on what's on the screen. With the projector screen down it is a great experience as the sound usually matches very closely to the location of the thing making the sound on the screen!


Are you a carpentry wizard or was this a before and after pic when you mounted your screen? I don't see it in the first pic. 😃


----------



## lizrussspike

9, Denon 4520.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Alan P,
I just put up 4 to have somewhat the same 9 speaker set up.
Using a Marantz SR7008 for now, toying with the ATMOS receiver upgrade. What are you using to demo for the FH and Rears? Going to do some listening today and see what I can hear between the NEO X and PLIIz.


----------



## Marc Alexander

Sekosche said:


> Are you a carpentry wizard or was this a before and after pic when you mounted your screen? I don't see it in the first pic. 😃


I noticed the exact same thing yesterday.


----------



## citsur86

Sekosche said:


> Are you a carpentry wizard or was this a before and after pic when you mounted your screen? I don't see it in the first pic.




Haha yeah the screen was added after the top picture was taken. Although it is an electric roll up screen. The case is still visible though when it's rolled up. The in ceiling screens were too much money and too involved for installation. 

I added the pics so you could see how the fronts, center and front heights look relative to the screen when down.


----------



## SBuger

Are you guys that are non Atmos but run height channels ever use the "Channel Centered Dialog" feature? At least that is what they call it on the Onkyo that I have. Its probably something similar on other brands. 

I use it in addition to Neo:X or PLII'z. My center channel is not quite as good as my mains and even though when the AT screen is down, it is still behind it (toward the bottom), so when piped up through the height channels as well, it makes a real nice difference! Clarity is better, bigger sounding, and more centered sounding, like the name suggests.

Very cool feature IMHO, at least if your not able to have a center channel as good as your mains behind your screen. I think I'd really miss it if I weren't able to use it. 

On the Onkyo you can select from 1 to 5 on how much dialog to send up to them. For normal listening levels (-8 to -15mv) I only use 1, but still really helps. At night when everyone is sleeping in the house I have to listen around -30mv so I usually bump it up to around 4 and really helps bring out the dialog on most movies.


----------



## citsur86

SBuger said:


> Are you guys that are non Atmos but run height channels ever use the "Channel Centered Dialog" feature? At least that is what they call it on the Onkyo that I have. Its probably something similar on other brands.
> 
> 
> 
> I use it in addition to Neo:X or PLII'z. My center channel is not quite as good as my mains and even though when the AT screen is down, it is still behind it (toward the bottom), so when piped up through the height channels as well, it makes a real nice difference! Clarity is better, bigger sounding, and more centered sounding, like the name suggests.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool feature IMHO, at least if your not able to have a center channel as good as your mains behind your screen. I think I'd really miss it if I weren't able to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> On the Onkyo you can select from 1 to 5 on how much dialog to send up to them. For normal listening levels (-8 to -15mv) I only use 1, but still really helps. At night when everyone is sleeping in the house I have to listen around -30mv so I usually bump it up to around 4 and really helps bring out the dialog on most movies.




I have a Pioneer and it has the C.WIDTH option which is sort of the same, though to my knowledge it doesn't send the center to the heights but rather the fronts. 










For night time viewing when the baby is sleeping, I usually use the Dynamic Range Control to even out the vocals with the action.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

So this thread is totally off topic.


----------



## Alan P

lizrussspike said:


> Thanks Alan P,
> I just put up 4 to have somewhat the same 9 speaker set up.
> Using a Marantz SR7008 for now, toying with the ATMOS receiver upgrade. What are you using to demo for the FH and Rears? Going to do some listening today and see what I can hear between the NEO X and PLIIz.


I don't have anything in particular that I use to demo the heights or rears, just regular movie viewing. I do notice that some movies have a lot more action there than others, but I couldn't tell you which.




jsmiddleton4 said:


> So this thread is totally off topic.


Yup, completely. Good thing there is a new, better thread for discussing the original topic. 

I suggested a few days ago that this one should be closed, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## DrPainMD

> Yup, completely. Good thing there is a new, better thread for discussing the original topic.
> 
> I suggested a few days ago that this one should be closed, but it hasn't happened yet.



..... Master List 3.0


----------



## Steve544

citsur86 said:


> Wow so for those of us waiting for OLED prices to come down to get into the 4k game, we have to also be maxed out at 5.1 when this happens?


I see no point into getting into the 4k game until they have 4k source material. Everything is 2K up-rezzed. Garbage in, garbage out.


----------



## citsur86

Steve544 said:


> I see no point into getting into the 4k game until they have 4k source material. Everything is 2K up-rezzed. Garbage in, garbage out.




There's a decent number of movies that come out in 4K these days though. I've heard decent stuff about the upscaling too. I'm waiting for the OLED prices to come down and going with a 70"+ 4K OLED when they are down to around $2k


----------



## paulfromtulsa

Isn't this thread about bass?


----------



## citsur86

paulfromtulsa said:


> Isn't this thread about bass?


This thread is technically dead and should be closed. Until that happens we're just kinda freestyling it lol. There is a new Master List of BASS thread with everything this thread had and more here.


----------



## Mongo171

paulfromtulsa said:


> Isn't this thread about bass?


With the newer types of video coming out, as goes different types of audio with BASS. DD ain't gonna do a thing. Going to need Atmos or Aura, or Neo:X.


----------



## David Varner

newc33 said:


> I hate this mostly because the majority of people don't even care or know the diffrence between 5.1 and 7.1 and Atmos. People like us a few people in the country that even care about it. I'm gonna guess that over 90% of people who buy a movie never even look at the audio info before they buy it.
> 
> I could think of 50 people off the top of my head that don't know are care about the diffrence, all I would have to do is look at the first 50 contacts in my phone..... it would be everyone of them.
> 
> If they are doing this to make more money and make people upgrade to 4k then they are doing this to a very small percentage of people who actually care about the audio. Sounds like they are really scraping for pennies here, while costing us dollars


I was just UHD shopping today and put a few movies back due to no atmos/DTS:X at $30 a pop I want to make sure I'm enjoying the movie and my HT to the fullest.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## bgtighe23

Is there a graph for Sasuage Party (2016)? How's the bass? I see it on Netflix and going to give it a watch without the subs on. 

Also can someone direct me to the new movies with bass thread?


----------



## duc135

bgtighe23 said:


> Also can someone direct me to the new movies with bass thread?


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...mate-list-bass-movies-w-frequency-charts.html


----------



## David Varner

Anybody know how the bass is in Patriots Day. I might pick up the UHD Blu-ray today?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrey

David Varner said:


> Anybody know how the bass is in Patriots Day. I might pick up the UHD Blu-ray today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Check the 1st page in my sig.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Varner

MrGrey said:


> Check the 1st page in my sig.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


No real bass except for when the 2 bombs went off. I didn't really like the movie and I am big Mark Wahlburg fan. That is just my opinion other people really l liked it. But bass practically 0.

Yamaha CX-A5100, Emotiva XPA-7 gen3, JTR Orbit Shifter LFU, LCR DIYSG Fusion 15, TV LG 65UH8500


----------



## healthnut

David Varner said:


> Anybody know how the bass is in Patriots Day. I might pick up the UHD Blu-ray today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk




There is a climatic scene when the police confront the terrorists that contains numerous explosions and gunfire. I'd rate that scene (mad the entire movie) very highly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Varner

healthnut said:


> There is a climatic scene when the police confront the terrorists that contains numerous explosions and gunfire. I'd rate that scene (mad the entire movie) very highly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ended up getting it and I just didnt think there was alot of bass. I forgot about when they were throwing the bombs at the cop cars. Really only two scenes. Defiantly not ranking up there with a good action movie with alot of different scenes with bass.

Yamaha CX-A5100, Emotiva XPA-7 gen3, JTR Orbit Shifter LFU, LCR DIYSG Fusion 15, Rear Sur. Tannoy 802's, Atmos Micca M-8C, TV LG 65UH8500


----------



## Emaych

^^^Well, maybe my brain is locked into considerations of clipping, due to a recent discussion over in the other thread, but I just watched it, and there seemed to be some static in the double bombing scene. It alternates between explosion, silence, and general chaos, and that high-pitched tone meant to indicate ringing ears, but even during a silent phase, there was very clearly static. I'll retrieve the exact time stamp later today, for those that have the blu.


----------



## XBR11

Rented and watched Patriots Day last night.

Damn Lionsgate for only having Dolby Digital 5.1 on the rental. Eventhough I had the center channel gain at 2.5, I still could only make out one quarter of the dialogue. I don't know if I should blame the mix, the Dolby digital, or if it was intentional. Probably all three. I sat in my Buttkicker chair and I got subtle bass throughout the film. Nothing to rave about but it was a nice addition.

If I had a mind to rewatch the film, I'd put subtitles on it, and it would be a whole new experience. But I don't think the film has a lot of replay value - I already knew the ending before I watched it the first time.

Even the previews on the rental lacked bass-umf. For instance they had Hacksaw Ridge, and the bass was non existent. Glad I bought that movie instead of renting it.


----------



## fredxr2d2

XBR11 said:


> Rented and watched Patriots Day last night.
> 
> Damn Lionsgate for only having Dolby Digital 5.1 on the rental. Eventhough I had the center channel gain at 2.5, I still could only make out one quarter of the dialogue. I don't know if I should blame the mix, the Dolby digital, or if it was intentional. Probably all three. I sat in my Buttkicker chair and I got subtle bass throughout the film. Nothing to rave about but it was a nice addition.
> 
> If I had a mind to rewatch the film, I'd put subtitles on it, and it would be a whole new experience. But I don't think the film has a lot of replay value - I already knew the ending before I watched it the first time.
> 
> Even the previews on the rental lacked bass-umf. For instance they had Hacksaw Ridge, and the bass was non existent. Glad I bought that movie instead of renting it.


I didn't have any problems with Patriot's Day rental. I thought the DD 5.1 soundtrack was surprisingly engaging for lossy and felt plenty of fun bass during the shootout near the end.


----------



## asere

fredxr2d2 said:


> I didn't have any problems with Patriot's Day rental. I thought the DD 5.1 soundtrack was surprisingly engaging for lossy and felt plenty of fun bass during the shootout near the end.


The rental says Atmos but when you play it it's only Dolby.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## citsur86

asere said:


> The rental says Atmos but when you play it it's only Dolby.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Sounds refund worthy to me. False advertising. We crazy audio people watch movies in equal parts for plot, visuals, and _audio_. If the audio doesn't match the description - they should refund. Well maybe not equal parts....


----------



## icu22

citsur86 said:


> Sounds refund worthy to me. False advertising. We crazy audio people watch movies in equal parts for plot, visuals, and _audio_. If the audio doesn't match the description - they should refund. Well maybe not equal parts....


Is this thread dead?


----------



## Foundation42

icu22 said:


> Is this thread dead?


Just moved over here now.


----------



## DewanS

*Documentary that'll test every aspect of your sound System!*

Blue Planet II


----------



## HuskerHarley

DewanS said:


> Blue Planet II


Gonna test this weekend...Thanks!


----------



## johnson636

MrGrey said:


> *Star Trek Beyond |2016| Graph
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/dCyv5xKIqlw
> 
> *​


Good god I've been driving myself crazy. I just watched Star Trek Beyond and notice there was no ULF; the same goes for Hobbit. I thought I had some sort of intermittent issue because if I play another movie, let's say X-Men: Apocalypse, the ULF is crazy. Now I see the ULF is filtered out The mid bass is killer though.


----------



## sunPin

Any word on whether Thor: Ragnarok will be getting a different mix? The mix on the current disc release is anemic at best.


----------



## beastaudio

sunPin said:


> Any word on whether Thor: Ragnarok will be getting a different mix? The mix on the current disc release is anemic at best.


Why would they remix it? It's perfect......

For a soundbar  

Actually it's not even good for that tbh. It was a horribly done mix with total lack of dynamics and super odd cloudiness of the overall bass.


----------



## PioManiac

johnson636 said:


> Good god I've been driving myself crazy. I just watched Star Trek Beyond and notice there was no ULF; the same goes for Hobbit. I thought I had some sort of intermittent issue because if I play another movie, let's say X-Men: Apocalypse, the ULF is crazy. Now I see the ULF is filtered out The mid bass is killer though.





sunPin said:


> Any word on whether Thor: Ragnarok will be getting a different mix? The mix on the current disc release is anemic at best.


LOL! you guys must be new here, (and posting in an OLD dead thread!)
time to get "current" Here: https://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-subwoofers-bass-transducers/2763785-ultimate-list-bass-movies-w-frequency-charts.html

and even more important than complaining about weak audio, Do Something about it!
Here: https://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-subwoofers-bass-transducers/2995212-bass-eq-filtered-movies.html#post56610134

miniDSP 2x4HD for ~$220, apply a couple Low Shelf filters in a few minutes
.............and never watch a bass neutered movie again 

*
BEQ Star Trek: Beyond (2016) Atmos

LS 25Hz Q0.8 5dB x 6 (30dB total)*


















-----------------------------------------------------------

*
BEQ The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey (2012) Extended DTS-HD MA 7.1*

LS 32Hz Q0.9 3.7dB x 2 (7.4dB total)
LS 17Hz Q0.9 4dB x 2 (8dB total)
LS 10Hz Q0.9 3dB x 2 (6dB total)



















----------------------------------------------------

*BEQ Thor: Ragnarok (2017) Atmos*

LS 21Hz Q1.0 4.2dB x 3 (12.6dB total)


----------



## johnson636

PioManiac said:


> LOL! you guys must be new here, (and posting in an OLD dead thread!)
> time to get "current" Here: https://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-subwoofers-bass-transducers/2763785-ultimate-list-bass-movies-w-frequency-charts.html
> 
> and even more important than complaining about weak audio, Do Something about it!
> Here: https://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-subwoofers-bass-transducers/2995212-bass-eq-filtered-movies.html#post56610134
> 
> miniDSP 2x4HD for ~$220, apply a couple Low Shelf filters in a few minutes
> .............and never watch a bass neutered movie again


New! LOL, back at you. Been using a minidsp for quite some time LOL. Along with 2 ported HS24s, 4 ported 18s, and 4 ported 15s LOL Furthermore, who's complaining I'm just happy that I don't have an equipment problem Anyway, thanks for posting your reply in this "OLD dead thread!" LOL


----------



## Quinte

javanpohl said:


> Watching Thor last night had me wondering when the last time I watched that movie was... "was it really before I installed my big subs 3 or 4 years ago?" Either way, that is one vicious soundtrack. It's rare that I think a movie is TOO dynamic but that one had me going up and down with the volume trying to find a happy medium. ::dialogue-only scene:: "Oh, that's not that loud, let me crack it up a few dBs" ::cue earth shattering volume levels:: "MOTHER OF GOD!!" ::turns volume back down::


Ha, this so reminds me of my Cerwin Vega days and listening to the 1812 Overture. Drawn in to the melodic opening, I cranked it up to hear the wondrous detail. All was going well until the canon's started firing and the landlord came running up to see what had exploded. I'm honestly amazed that one of the windows didn't crack! The Oracle Delphi and Alphason held its track true though, despite the large grooves in the record and the shaking structure. I would be very nervous to play that on my subs today .... Hmmm, maybe time to find a good digital copy.


----------



## harrisu

Can someone please tell me the Freq in Gravity scene at the beginning where they are about to be hit? I think its after 10 minutes of start of the movie? My room shakes like crazy in that scene. I think its most likely around 20Hz +8dB????


----------



## harrisu

I recently made a change in my system and wanted to ask if I screwed something up. The bass is just insane specially low frequencies. Scares the s*** out of me. No better place to ask than this thread I think.
My system: 
23Lx14Wx8H sealed dedicated room.
LCR: JBL 4722N 
Subs: 2 Mini Marty using UXL18 driven by INuke 6000.
Room Correction: Dirac + Minidsp 2x4HD


I'm also going to post the before and after eq of subs to show the change I made and the result is just insane. Subs are placed 75" behind MLP on each side of room. At that distance, I can feel the tactile a lot more.
Here is my Subs Before making any adjustments. Notice how 20Hz is 10dB lower than 30Hz.









I added a PEQ of 10dB with 5.7Q to boost the low end and some to flatten the midbass. Then ran dirac and finally define the custom curve. When all set and done, here is the FR of C+S after. 








This is 13.5dB hot. But if you look at the response, it drops like crazy after 19Hz but when I am watching movies, my seats shakes precisely how I'd like it to but I just don't understand why???? Its not like I"m getting single digits here. Watching WOTW was just a treat. I can't say that I had smile on my face cause I was super scared . Have I done anything wrong or pushed my system too strong??? I don't hear the subs clipping. The scene at the beginning of Gravity where they are about to get hit was also very intense. Tons of low bass in that scene.


----------



## jamiebosco

Hi @harrisu


First up - very nice system you've put together there!!




Can you please show your 20hz to 20khz FR (with 1/6 oct. smoothing applied) for both your current EQ'd setup and also your previous (without the 10dB PEQ added) setup? Just to get an overall view of where the bass is relative to the rest of the FR.


If it sounds better to you (and the subs are not being overdriven) , that's really all that matters in the end


Personally, (just from looking at the Bass response alone) I think I'd likely prefer your pre-EQ response **as long as the bass was still 6-12dB+ hotter than the mains**
I would _maybe_ just bring the 30-50hz range down a few dB and then just flatten out the bumps at ~71hz and 91hz,but again nothing too drastic




...but again, if it sounds good to you stick with it!


----------



## harrisu

jamiebosco said:


> Hi @harrisu
> 
> 
> First up - very nice system you've put together there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please show your 20hz to 20khz FR (with 1/6 oct. smoothing applied) for both your current EQ'd setup and also your previous (without the 10dB PEQ added) setup? Just to get an overall view of where the bass is relative to the rest of the FR.
> 
> 
> If it sounds better to you (and the subs are not being overdriven) , that's really all that matters in the end
> 
> 
> Personally, (just from looking at the Bass response alone) I think I'd likely prefer your pre-EQ response **as long as the bass was still 6-12dB+ hotter than the mains**
> I would _maybe_ just bring the 30-50hz range down a few dB and then just flatten out the bumps at ~71hz and 91hz,but again nothing too drastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but again, if it sounds good to you stick with it!


Sure. Here it is. I also captured 12-450 range so you can see how the sub responses look like.


----------



## beastaudio

harrisu said:


> Sure. Here it is. I also captured 12-450 range so you can see how the sub responses look like.


The response should drop as it does with your current marty's, as that's where the port tune should roll off, so nothing there. That's a shade aggressive on the 20hz material using a 10dB (shelf?) filter. Doing this that close to the tuning of the sub can be very dangerous, especially if you don't have a HPF in place. I'd try cutting that boost in half to start with and see how it all sounds.

On a related note, people often misunderstand what they are hearing when it comes to ULF. 20hz is very low comparatively speaking to even 35hz where most major effects in movies are centered. Almost a full octave to be specific! Take Bass I love you, the song for example. People see a spec for that and see the 7hz tone and are typically like, "Oh yea, that effect is crazy in the song" but then when you play it and ask them to point it out, they will actually point out the 17hz tone and completely not realize when the 7hz tone even happens.


----------



## harrisu

beastaudio said:


> The response should drop as it does with your current marty's, as that's where the port tune should roll off, so nothing there. That's a shade aggressive on the 20hz material using a 10dB (shelf?) filter. Doing this that close to the tuning of the sub can be very dangerous, especially if you don't have a HPF in place. I'd try cutting that boost in half to start with and see how it all sounds.
> 
> On a related note, people often misunderstand what they are hearing when it comes to ULF. 20hz is very low comparatively speaking to even 35hz where most major effects in movies are centered. Almost a full octave to be specific! Take Bass I love you, the song for example. People see a spec for that and see the 7hz tone and are typically like, "Oh yea, that effect is crazy in the song" but then when you play it and ask them to point it out, they will actually point out the 17hz tone and completely not realize when the 7hz tone even happens.


Port for Mini Marty is tuned to 15Hz not 23. I also have a HPF set in minidsp at 15Hz using BW24. Plus, I use Dirac which required me to reduce the level to -10 even before I calibrated. So I really never got even close to driving the sub out of its limit. Plus, when I saw the driver moving in low frequency scenes, it wasn't moving back and forth like crazy. It was moving may be like 1 inch back and forth.
Anyway, I took teh filter out cause I di'nt think it was really being used much. I recaliberated with Dirac and here is the new curve.








Red without any boost is like 2dB lower at 20Hz as compared to the one that had a 10dB boost. Dirac never really let it shine. It would have if I had applied it after calibrating but since it was applied before calibrating, it took it away 

Your post is very interesting. I thought that one cant' even hear below 20Hz. So how can one say if they are hearing 20Hz vs 7Hz. I think the simplest way to know for someone who does have that low frequency is to just run that frequency and hear it to educate yourself. But since I can't in my system, what's the difference b/w 20hz and 7Hz. Also, is there even any content in movies where single digit exists? At what point in "Bass I Love you" they have 20Hz and 7? I love that song. Funny thing is that my wife likes it very much as well. Not particularly the bass part but just the melody itself.


----------



## beastaudio

harrisu said:


> Port for Mini Marty is tuned to 15Hz not 23. I also have a HPF set in minidsp at 15Hz using 24 BW24. Plus, I use Dirac which required me to reduce the level to -10 even before I calibrated. So I really never got even close to driving the sub out of its limit. Plus, when I saw the driver moving in low frequency scenes, it wasn't moving back and forth like crazy. It was moving may be like 1 inch back and forth.
> Anyway, I took teh filter out cause I di'nt think it was really being used much. I recaliberated with Dirac and here is the new curve.


Dont see the graph. if it's imgur linked then Ill have to look at it when i get home.


----------



## harrisu

beastaudio said:


> Dont see the graph. if it's imgur linked then Ill have to look at it when i get home.


Sorry. Updated.


----------



## beastaudio

harrisu said:


> Your post is very interesting. I thought that one cant' even hear below 20Hz. So how can one say if they are hearing 20Hz vs 7Hz. I think the simplest way to know for someone who does have that low frequency is to just run that frequency and hear it to educate yourself. But since I can't in my system, what's the difference b/w 20hz and 7Hz. Also, is there even any content in movies where single digit exists? At what point in "Bass I Love you" they have 20Hz and 7? I love that song. Funny thing is that my wife likes it very much as well. Not particularly the bass part but just the melody itself.


Experience as opposed to "hear" I suppose would have been a better descriptor. The sensation and feel is what you get mostly below 20hz and definitely below 15hz, where tactile response trumps aural response almost exclusively. Below 15hz if you are on a concrete subfloor is about as far as one would want to chase IMO. On suspended floor, it can be a different story. 

As far as content goes, there absolutely is content into the single digits in movies, and in many cases intentionally there. Hulk, WotW, Lone Survivor, Black Hawk Down, HTTYD are just a few. As i've posted before at least personally I feel:

Down to 20hz is essential

15-20hz is absolutely important and get it if you can
10-15hz starts to become questionable but I'd like to have it if possible
5-10hz you won't get much at all unless on a suspended floor or using transducers. It takes a TON of displacement and a very well done room to accomplish this.


----------



## jamiebosco

harrisu said:


> Sure. Here it is. I also captured 12-450 range so you can see how the sub responses look like.


Cheers for that
The Red traces above look pretty good, perhaps a little aggressive so close to port tune (as Beast mentioned),but if your not running into problems it should be ok. Those UXL18's are a hella good driver!






Do you have a 20hz-20khz graph from when this measurement was taken :















Are your Mini Marty builds custom or the same as listed in the Marty thread? I think the standard Mini's port tune is in the 18-20hz range
The blue line is the Mini Marty


----------



## galonzo

harrisu said:


> Your post is very interesting. I thought that one cant' even hear below 20Hz. So how can one say if they are hearing 20Hz vs 7Hz. I think the simplest way to know for someone who does have that low frequency is to just run that frequency and hear it to educate yourself. But since I can't in my system, what's the difference b/w 20hz and 7Hz. Also, is there even any content in movies where single digit exists? At what point in "Bass I Love you" they have 20Hz and 7? I love that song. Funny thing is that my wife likes it very much as well. Not particularly the bass part but just the melody itself.




beastaudio said:


> Experience as opposed to "hear" I suppose would have been a better descriptor. The sensation and feel is what you get mostly below 20hz and definitely below 15hz, where tactile response trumps aural response almost exclusively. Below 15hz if you are on a concrete subfloor is about as far as one would want to chase IMO. On suspended floor, it can be a different story.
> 
> As far as content goes, there absolutely is content into the single digits in movies, and in many cases intentionally there. Hulk, WotW, Lone Survivor, Black Hawk Down, HTTYD are just a few. As i've posted before at least personally I feel:
> 
> Down to 20hz is essential
> 
> 15-20hz is absolutely important and get it if you can
> 10-15hz starts to become questionable but I'd like to have it if possible
> 5-10hz you won't get much at all unless on a suspended floor or using transducers. It takes a TON of displacement and a very well done room to accomplish this.



@harrisu , here's some food for thought regarding whether you're rolling off at port tune, or if a room mode is at play here. 

For the longest time, I thought I was just experiencing a rather steep drop-off just below port tune (blue line, port tune at 17Hz); come to find out (using this tool), there's actually a room mode at the exact same frequency, and a little better placement got me flat down to about 15Hz (except at that room mode, of course, which I'll need to add a second sub to smooth it out there).

As an added bonus, I'm now only down -15dB at 10Hz (rather than -25dB with the SW in the corner); with a _single_ 15" SW, in a room that's ~6,672 cu. ft. on concrete


----------



## warndry

What happened to this thread...
Has a new BASS in Movies thread started?
Confused...


----------



## fredxr2d2

warndry said:


> What happened to this thread...
> Has a new BASS in Movies thread started?
> Confused...



Yes:


https://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-...mate-list-bass-movies-w-frequency-charts.html


----------



## warndry

fredxr2d2 said:


> Yes:
> 
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-...mate-list-bass-movies-w-frequency-charts.html


THanks


----------



## mantaraydesign

Am I reading this right, the movie War of the Worlds got better bass with the DVD format? This DVD version:


----------



## AmerCa

mantaraydesign said:


> Am I reading this right, the movie War of the Worlds got better bass with the DVD format? This DVD version:


Yes. The DTS track.


Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eightninesuited

sunPin said:


> Any word on whether Thor: Ragnarok will be getting a different mix? The mix on the current disc release is anemic at best.


The Thor vs Hulk fight should have blown your doors off with Bass. Instead, a guy staring at his watch in Battle L.A has more bass.


----------



## MOberhardt

MrGrey said:


> *Hardcore Henry |2015| Graph*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/96EChBYVFhU​



This movie is utterly insane with the bass - and it is 90% tactile kinetic LFE, like gunshots, impacts, explosions, not a booming soundtrack or score. I've attached graphs and heat maps for it (with BEQ'd versions on the left) for the 5.1 and the Atmos tracks.


----------



## Drew Neilson

I haven't seen any information on how to read these charts. Would someone here point me to posts that explain how to read them? If there aren't any such posts, would someone explain how to read them?
I'm especially interested in knowing whether these charts include information on the directionality of the bass. Separating the bass that comes out of the LFE channel from the bass that comes out of the center channel from the bass that comes out of the front left channel from the bass that comes out of the right-side-surround channel, etc. Why? Here's why:
"The 5.1 system adds one subwoofer purely for very loud "booms" as a special effect for telling stories as a part of a motion picture. Each of the other five channels also has low bass, and movies today have a lot of multichannel bass information if your system can reproduce it. [...] While 5.1 SACDs may have 5.1 channels, all of those five main channels are full-range, and each deserves a big speaker — or use five + one = six subwoofers! That's how it's monitored in Hollywood. [...] Bass has been released in stereo ever since 1982 on CDs, DVD-As, SACDs, and even *in 5.1 movies,* and we can hear the difference. _[Emphasis added.]_ [...] Even if we can't hear the direction of the lowest 32 Hz fundamentals themselves, we very much can hear the difference in phase between the two channels, and in stereo recordings, out-of-phase bass information would be summed to zero in a single subwoofer. With stereo subwoofers, any out-of-phase bass information in a true stereo (acoustic) recording is reproduced properly at full level, adding immensely to the perceived width and depth of the room in which the recording was made. 
If you sum the bass to mono and try to squeeze it through just one subwoofer, all the out-of-phase information cancels, and reduces the level."
Source: Stereo Subwoofers: Why Every Man Needs Two
If we're going to have discussion about the topic of directionality of bass in movies, perhaps we should have that discussion in a separate thread in order to keep _this_ thread on-topic, and we'll expand it to include discussion of TV shows and other forms of recorded video content as well.


----------



## AmerCa

^°^°°^
This thread is (was) about all kinds of bass talk. So it wouldn't be off topic. But this thread is pretty much dead. Go check out the Ultimate Bass thread (in this same sub-forum) for an "updated" thread. You'll find most of the info to read these charts in the first post of that thread.

And no, these charts don't include directionality, it's total bass from all the channels.

Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Drew Neilson

AmerCa said:


> Go check out the Ultimate Bass thread (in this same sub-forum) for an "updated" thread.


Okay, I posted in that thread, and here's a link to my post over there, for anyone that is reading this thread and wants to see it.


----------



## Josh Vance

Any good movies from the 60s or 70s with bass other than Apocalypse Now?


----------



## SuperFist

Josh Vance said:


> Any good movies from the 60s or 70s with bass other than Apocalypse Now?


As this thread has been abandoned, you need to take this question to the updated thread:

*The Ultimate List of BASS in Movies w/ Frequency Charts*


----------



## velocci

I saw Men in Black: International last night. it should be on this list. lots of really good base. I felt my couch many times.


----------



## Bill Kentucky

Has anyone ever graphed Gnome Alone? (Animated movie on Netflix currently).
My daughter was watching it downstairs and about a 1/3 of the way through the bass got so low and loud it shook the whole upstairs even at -25 on the volume. I was not expecting it from a kids movie on Netflix.


----------



## indebtbassfreak

Sorry if i missed it,,,, i can only find the "original old" list of movies but not the last few years with graphs? I did read back where they were lost but it was been worked on. Are they still toast?]

DELETE,,, as the link from the other thread directed me here when i was looking for the movie graph list.


----------



## bargugl

Not quite mainstream and ostensibly a "concert" film, but I would love to see the Muse Simulation Theory movie that was just released digitally today charted out. Some sick bass in there for sure.


----------



## Elihawk

Man, getting a DVD/BR release date for Extraction 2020 is like getting a date with a Victoria Secret model!!! Anyone here anything about when this DVD/BR will be releases (or of any VC models who like to date average looking older guys who aren't that smart or have a lot of money?) : 😊


----------



## border411

Elihawk said:


> Man, getting a DVD/BR release date for Extraction 2020 is like getting a date with a Victoria Secret model!!! Anyone here anything about when this DVD/BR will be releases (or of any VC models who like to date average looking older guys who aren't that smart or have a lot of money?) : 😊


Sorry.....I snatched up the last model that had low standards like those.


----------



## Reddig

Thumbing through my movies trying to find something I haven't seen too many times lately lol. BD releases have been abismal. I hadn't seen the Divergent series in a while so I watched through those 3 movies and was pleasantly reminded at how good the mixes are. Great bass throughout all 3 of those movies.


----------



## asere

Elihawk said:


> Man, getting a DVD/BR release date for Extraction 2020 is like getting a date with a Victoria Secret model!!! Anyone here anything about when this DVD/BR will be releases (or of any VC models who like to date average looking older guys who aren't that smart or have a lot of money?) :


You can have any Victoria Secret model but Candice Swanepoel she's mine 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## HeffeMusic

Hello All,
I know this has been discussed before but in these lean days of new releases I watched Overlord! Man what a huge sound Atmos and bass first class!

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## newc33

Ok whats the easiest was to see graphs now, the site/page has changed and I havent been able to click a movie link in a WHILE


----------



## SuperFist

newc33 said:


> Ok whats the easiest was to see graphs now, the site/page has changed and I havent been able to click a movie link in a WHILE


Until they get things up and running again (which looks like they won't after all this time) is to see if it exists on the *Bass EQ for Filtered Movies* forum's handy dandy catalogue site linked below. Simply use the dashed green line in the regular bass graphs... and below those in the peak spectrum graph or "heat maps", use the one to the far right (example shown below)...






BEQCatalogue







beqcatalogue.readthedocs.io


----------



## newc33

Got it thank you!


----------



## Phil1975m

Deleted.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## the_abbot

Hey guys. Long time no see. I haven't posted in here in a while. I hope that everyone is staying safe and healthy.
Last night I was watching a clip from Tron 2010, and it reminded me of how little use my theater room has seen over the last couple years. What happened to the bigger than life audio/visual movies? They seem to have come to a trickle. Even before covid. Am I missing something? Or has blockbuster movie quality just declined as compared to 5-10 years ago?
I need to go pack a few pages to see if anything good has come out over the last few years. And by "good" I am talking about A/V that I would be able to demo my room and not just "watch".


----------



## AmerCa

the_abbot said:


> Hey guys. Long time no see. I haven't posted in here in a while. I hope that everyone is staying safe and healthy.
> Last night I was watching a clip from Tron ...


This thread is basically dead. Check out the new incarnation. All the fun is there.

*The Ultimate List of BASS in Movies w/ Frequency Charts*


----------



## esprague

What's your guys' take on Band of Brothers and The Pacific?:

1. How would you compare the two?
2. How would you compare their sound/bass with other great war Blu-rays like Dunkirk?
2. How would you compare their sound/bass to, say, one of the best, i.e. Tron?


----------



## HYPURR DBL NKL

Does anyone here remember a movie where they used a subwoofer to fight ghosts, in an old haunted house?


----------



## jbarteli

Muse: Simulation Theory on blu-ray has some serious bass.....


----------



## Reddig

Got thru about an hour of Tenet on UHD disc last night and wow that mix is a hot one! It was absolutely roaring lol.


----------



## mzs22

Reddig said:


> Got thru about an hour of Tenet on UHD disc last night and wow that mix is a hot one! It was absolutely roaring lol.


It was definitely a loud one ! Usually listen at about -10 had to turn this one down to -18.


----------



## Reddig

mzs22 said:


> It was definitely a loud one ! Usually listen at about -10 had to turn this one down to -18.


Same here. Thats about where I'm usually at too. Ill go to around -5 to 0 when doing short demos.


----------



## Matt Fowler

esprague said:


> What's your guys' take on Band of Brothers and The Pacific?:
> 
> 1. How would you compare the two?
> 2. How would you compare their sound/bass with other great war Blu-rays like Dunkirk?
> 2. How would you compare their sound/bass to, say, one of the best, i.e. Tron?


Just watched band of brothers blu ray with beq and it was definitely nowhere near as state of art as dunkirk or even 4k saving private Ryan. The bass is no where near demo worthy but you can't blame it really, it was 2001 hbo. Comparing the drop scene in episode 2 to say the Overlord drop scene is a stark contrast.


----------



## McStyvie

San Andreas last night in 4k with Atmos. 
7.2.2 setup with dual dyi 15" 1000w subs and holy guacamole. Absolutely devastating 20hz+ bass. Like break your subs at reference level loud and thumping. 
The Atmos track is reference.


----------



## esprague

the_abbot said:


> Hey guys. Long time no see. I haven't posted in here in a while. I hope that everyone is staying safe and healthy.
> Last night I was watching a clip from Tron 2010, and it reminded me of how little use my theater room has seen over the last couple years. What happened to the bigger than life audio/visual movies? They seem to have come to a trickle. Even before covid. Am I missing something? Or has blockbuster movie quality just declined as compared to 5-10 years ago?
> I need to go pack a few pages to see if anything good has come out over the last few years. And by "good" I am talking about A/V that I would be able to demo my room and not just "watch".


If you want to try to a few of the best bass movies for newer movies try Tenet, Cloverfield Paradox, Hurricane Heist, The Equalizer 2, Hunter Killer, A Quiet Place, Deadpool 2, Venom, Overlord, etc.

That said, I do agree that there were some extremely good bass movies years back, like Hulk 2008, Iron Man, the first two Thor movies, Battleship, Underworld Awakening, Terminator Salvation, Terminator Genysis, etc.

Finally, in terms of some of the newer movies, I do agree that while there's bass, its lacking. Midway, Hellboy 2, Angel Has Fallen, Gemini Man, and Birds of Prey were all lacking.


----------



## pdasterly

esprague said:


> If you want to try to a few of the best bass movies for newer movies try Tenet, Cloverfield Paradox, Hurricane Heist, The Equalizer 2, Hunter Killer, A Quiet Place, Deadpool 2, Venom, Overlord, etc.
> 
> That said, I do agree that there were some extremely good bass movies years back, like Hulk 2008, Iron Man, the first two Thor movies, Battleship, Underworld Awakening, Terminator Salvation, Terminator Genysis, etc.
> 
> Finally, in terms of some of the newer movies, I do agree that while there's bass, its lacking. Midway, Hellboy 2, Angel Has Fallen, Gemini Man, and Birds of Prey were all lacking.


try greenland


----------



## Steve544

I don't care how great the bass may be if the movie itself is a stinker. Overlord, Battleship, Terminator Genysis, Birds of Prey? No thank you.


----------



## esprague

Steve544 said:


> I don't care how great the bass may be if the movie itself is a stinker. Overlord, Battleship, Terminator Genysis, Birds of Prey? No thank you.


Haha, I like and own all of those. There are way worse movies out there. I wish the bass was better on Birds of Prey.


----------



## esprague

pdasterly said:


> try greenland


D8d you stream it? I noticed the blu release date is 2/9. I will have to check it out.


----------



## NuSoardGraphite

Steve544 said:


> I don't care how great the bass may be if the movie itself is a stinker. Overlord, Battleship, Terminator Genysis, Birds of Prey? No thank you.


I liked Overlord quite a lot, but then again I like cheesy horror movies. Nazi Zombies? yes please!

Terminator Genysis is not great as a Terminator film, but a decent action movie. The rest can go in the garbage bin though.


----------



## Alan P

Steve544 said:


> I don't care how great the bass may be if the movie itself is a stinker. Overlord, Battleship, Terminator Genysis, Birds of Prey? No thank you.


I can almost understand the hate for the others..._but Overlord??_ That movie is _pure awesome-ness_!


----------



## lizrussspike

Again ^ The voice of experience, especially with the subs and TTs in his theater!


----------



## Reddig

Had a blast with this last night! Local Walmart didn’t have any copies on UHD Disc but they had some BD. The 7.1 mix was killer. Movie was good fun.


----------



## Reddig

LOL Dang I completely forgot I ordered Love and Monsters already!! Just showed up lol. Oh well...


----------



## SSnarski

esprague said:


> If you want to try to a few of the best bass movies for newer movies try Tenet, Cloverfield Paradox, Hurricane Heist, The Equalizer 2, Hunter Killer, A Quiet Place, Deadpool 2, Venom, Overlord, etc.
> 
> That said, I do agree that there were some extremely good bass movies years back, like Hulk 2008, Iron Man, the first two Thor movies, Battleship, Underworld Awakening, Terminator Salvation, Terminator Genysis, etc.
> 
> Finally, in terms of some of the newer movies, I do agree that while there's bass, its lacking. Midway, Hellboy 2, Angel Has Fallen, Gemini Man, and Birds of Prey were all lacking.


Give your subs a complete work out with Aquaman - Tenet had some awesome bass esp. when you feel the bombs un-blow up in reverse some weird bass notes going on there!!


----------



## mj79

I've seen cloverfield ( paradox ) suggested quite a bit , but have only seen the first 2 , is it available on 4k? If not I think I'll just pick this up as it seems like a good price


----------



## clint357

My go-to subwoofer scene is the final battle in Batman Vs. Superman. Specifically, I would always go to 2:23:00 (on the extended edition) to the scene where Doomsday is on top of a tall building battling helicopters.


----------



## Joshua Chmiel

mj79 said:


> I've seen cloverfield ( paradox ) suggested quite a bit , but have only seen the first 2 , is it available on 4k? If not I think I'll just pick this up as it seems like a good price
> 
> View attachment 3095526


I own this set and it looks just fine on my OLED. 10 Cloverfield Lane is still in Atmos, so no loss there. Paradox does indeed have excellent bass. If you have the subs, you will feel it right away and it will not let up for the entire movie.


----------



## Scott Simonian

It has been a very, very long time .... but... holy crap, I think I might be able to make bass charts again. Last time I did this, the Blu-ray format didn't even exist. _sigh_


I am still practicing the extract/analyze process here, so bear with me.

Never saw anybody post anything about *The Haunting* now that it is finally on BD. So I bought it and (I think) I got it charted right. The only settings I chose during extraction were: compress audio, FLAC, mix to mono. (EDIT: Whoops! I had several tabs open. Thought this was the BEQ thread. Oh well...this works in here too.  )

The output looks... kind of correct to me.

Take a look at my results.


*The Haunting (1999) 5.1 Dolby TrueHD (2020 Blu-ray release)*




















My DTS dvd copy is in storage and I do not have the means to rip dvds at the moment. Would love to compare them.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Humor me, please.  I think these look correct to me.  Let me know.

*John Carpenter's Escape From L.A. (1996) 5.1 DTS-MA (2020 Collector's Edition Blu-ray release)*




















I know, nothing special. I'm just testing out if I am doing this correctly and I think it looks right.


----------



## mtbdudex

All right I know that the photo bucket debacle killed so many threads here at AVS including this one. 

Looking at post 1, What about the basic definition of a five star, a four and a half star, four-star, etc.
I don’t see the objective criteria for those.


Sent from my iPhone 11Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepingatsea

Any thoughts on Godzilla vs Kong? These movies are traditionally pretty crazy bass wise. I wonder how the stream quality is!


----------



## Steve544

I just finished watching it on HBO Max about an hour ago. If I was 12 or 13 I might have liked it. Wasn't impressed with either the movie or the bass.


----------



## Scott Simonian

This was a reply post in the BEQ thread but I thought it is really more appropriate for this thread.


*Event Horizon (1997) 5.1 DTS-MA (2021 Blu-ray release)*


----------



## bluesky2

What a cool thread! Pretty amazing to see what the LFE tracks looks like on so many of these popular movies. Kudos to all who have invested time posting in here.


----------



## M Anderson

Recently watched "The Tomorrow War" on A-Prime and was impressed with the tremendous impact brought by the hugely emphasized gun effects. I'm never really happy with any of the streamed soundtracks, but this was one of the better ones to date for me. I would enjoy a DTS-HD MA version of this.


----------



## lizrussspike

Or even Atmos for this if released on disc....


----------



## M Anderson

lizrussspike said:


> Or even Atmos for this if released on disc....


Agree. I tend to gravitate to DTS-HD MA if available, as to me it sounds more dynamic than the Dolby TrueHD or Atmos stream. My Marantz decoder (SR6012) is a few years old so maybe that has something to do with it. But Atmos is a very nice, enveloping surround format.

Lately I've revisited "Fury" and that is one of the most intense soundtracks I've experienced!


----------



## Mihadis

Watched F9 for the first time last night. The satelitte scene made my PB-1000 Pro give out and fart and flap, that's at -15db. Never done that before, kinda worried!


----------



## sojodave

I watched Nightbooks on Netflix and the Dolby Atmos soundtrack had some of the best streaming audio I've heard on my system. There are several parts that gave my subwoofers a workout.


----------



## Werewolf79

Brettmckinney said:


> Any thoughts on Godzilla vs Kong? These movies are traditionally pretty crazy bass wise. I wonder how the stream quality is!


I do not know what it sounds like when streaming it but I played the UHD disc and used the Mini DSP file and the bass was crazy hot, best bass I have heard from a newer film in many years, really good, I did play at 10db higher than the mains but things were falling off a shelf when I played it, maybe it damaged my subwoofer, I don’t know, probably not, I think it was already on the way out.


----------



## Werewolf79

Werewolf79 said:


> I do not know what it sounds like when streaming it but I played the UHD disc and used the Mini DSP file and the bass was crazy hot, best bass I have heard from a newer film in many years, really good, I did play at 10db higher than the mains but things were falling off a shelf when I played it, maybe it damaged my subwoofer, I don’t know, probably not, I think it was already on the way out, imonly played it at -24db and it was amazing bass which is funny because in the past I used to always play at -15db but my ears cannot take it anymore.


ooops, double post, I hear ya man lol


----------



## spearfish25

I've gone through my phase of wanting super hot bass all the time. Now I really appreciate the well nuanced bass in a film. For example, the first scene of Dark Knight when they fire the grappling hook through the window. It will literally make unsuspecting guests jump out of their seat. Can my system shake the house for a Kong movie? Sure, but it gets tiring. It's the killer bass at the right moment that's magic for me.


----------



## blahgod

Werewolf79 said:


> I do not know what it sounds like when streaming it but I played the UHD disc and used the Mini DSP file and the bass was crazy hot, best bass I have heard from a newer film in many years, really good, I did play at 10db higher than the mains but things were falling off a shelf when I played it, maybe it damaged my subwoofer, I don’t know, probably not, I think it was already on the way out.


I thought so too. The true-hd version was rocking and rolling.

Almost to the point of wearing it out.


----------



## byeloe

spearfish25 said:


> For example, the first scene of Dark Knight when they fire the grappling hook through the window.


That's funny that you say that. I remember that moment from when I saw the film in theatre. I was just trying to recreate it at home the other day. I wasn't that successful, maybe it's my open floor plan with single sub or maybe I need to raise the volume.


----------



## gbaby

Just seeing this thread. This is the best list I have ever seen or read.


----------



## Masked

These two movies had insanely crazy bass and added a lot to the scares:

Annabelle comes home









Annabelle Comes Home (2019) - IMDb


Annabelle Comes Home: Directed by Gary Dauberman. With Vera Farmiga, Patrick Wilson, Mckenna Grace, Madison Iseman. While babysitting the daughter of Ed and Lorraine Warren, a teenager and her friend unknowingly awaken an evil spirit trapped in a doll.




m.imdb.com





The conjuring: the devil made me do it









The Conjuring: The Devil Made Me Do It (2021) - IMDb


The Conjuring: The Devil Made Me Do It: Directed by Michael Chaves. With Patrick Wilson, Vera Farmiga, Ruairi O'Connor, Sarah Catherine Hook. The Warrens investigate a murder that may be linked to a demonic possession.




m.imdb.com






I find horror movies in general love some really hot bass, but these two were fantastic and really stood out to me


----------



## XeeN

Heads up on The Batman (2022) batmobile vs penguin car chase scene.


----------



## MrGrey

The Ultimate List of BASS in Movies w/ Frequency Charts...


My bad! But you knew what I meant. Lol Edited my post for ya!:) Don't mind me, man... I'm just being silly! 😊 So what are some big bass movies you've watched today? I finally put together shortened demos for my HTPC. I can't believe I haven't done that before. I usually just went to a...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## Musty Hustla

XeeN said:


> Heads up on The Batman (2022) batmobile vs penguin car chase scene.


100%, I should have turned the movie off at that point and saved myself.


----------



## jk82

edit: wrong thread


----------



## Elihawk

Does anyone know if Extraction, with Chris H, is EVER going to be released on DVD/BR? I assume since it was a netflix production, they control that...I mena, I saw it in 2020, and have been waiting for the DVD/BR since...


----------



## flyers10

Elihawk said:


> Does anyone know if Extraction, with Chris H, is EVER going to be released on DVD/BR? I assume since it was a netflix production, they control that...I mena, I saw it in 2020, and have been waiting for the DVD/BR since...


Magic 8 ball says, "Unlikely"


----------



## MrGrey

.....


----------

